#kubuntu 2005-10-31
<_mort> helo
<izigo> umm
<izigo> what is this channel about?
<izigo> is it about kde for ubuntu?
<_mort> it's about kubuntu, I suppose
<nalioth> izigo: it is about kubuntu
<nalioth> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<izigo> so its about ubuntu with kde?
<izigo> reading the site ;)
<hydrogen> kde 3.5 seems to break kdevelop :/
<izigo> the first line there seemed to explain it.
<_mort> i need help with my printing system...
<kkathman> _mort: whats the prob
<_mort> problem with the permissions
<_mort> i have HP PSC 1215
<kkathman> permissions?  can you explain
<kkathman> ok
<_mort> when I try to add the printer with my browser..
<_mort> it ask me about the login and password
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> _mort are you using the system settings - hardware - printing wizard ?
<_mort> I'm using my browser with adress http://localhost:631
<_mort> http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#usb
<_mort> in etc/hosts I have:lpadmin:x:104:mort
<_mort> so I don't know what is the problem...
<kkathman> _mort: but did you try the printer wizard?
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> can someone tell me how i can gets amaroK to play MP3s? (im also interested in having it play FLACs and OGGs)
<_mort> hmm. in kcontrol?? Yes, I've tried...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Armagguedes about mp3
<Armagguedes> wow very advanced
<Armagguedes> ok tks nalioth 
<Armagguedes> i shall go rtfw
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> NN iedereen
<manolista> any more have problems activating RenderAccel?I have a Nvidia GF4 and when I active renderaccel and open kcontrol or other kde aplication the system hangs...sorry my poor english
<_fred> hi everybody
<SbCl3> i installed breezy, and i'm wondering how i get kaffeine to play using the xine engine
<icewt> have you installed kaffeine-xine ?
<SbCl3> ah, no i haven't
<SbCl3> thankyou
<troth> does anyone know how to manually eenter a url in ktorrent or select the program in the "open with" box?
<bitland> hello
<bitland> big distro ;-)
<SbCl3> i still can't figure out how to use xine instead of gstreamer :/
<Armagguedes> anyone here  uses skype?
<icewt> SbCl3: settings -> player engine in kaffeine
<swaty> Buenas., como se llama el GDesktlep pero para KDE ??
<Armagguedes> i downloaded the latest version, but it asks for libqt3c102-mt, and i cant find these on the repositories
<Armagguedes> any clues
<icewt> Armagguedes: try using http://skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> swaty: superkarambe
<nalioth> swaty: superkaramba
<nalioth> mi disculpa
<swaty> nalioth: yo tengo eso.. pero ese no es para la barra de informacion?
<manolista> ostras espaoles
<nalioth> swaty: yo habla poquito espanol, http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<manolista> una preguntita, a vosotros se os cuelga el sistema al activar renderaccel?
<manolista> ok ubotu 
<Armagguedes> icewt what is the difference?
<icewt> Armagguedes: it has qt compiled in
<nalioth> esta canal de espaol aqui >>> #ubuntu-es
<Armagguedes> by the way, how long does it take for the repositories to be updated? it's been a week since OOo2final has been released, and i still only see in the Repos the 1.9.129 version
<Armagguedes> icewt ok tks
<nalioth> Armagguedes: backports will likely be the first you see of oOo2
<nalioth> and that is a a few weeks off
<Armagguedes> pardon my ignoransse, what is a backport
<nalioth> Armagguedes: dapper drake is the next version of ubuntu. they will back port programs that will be included in dapper for use on breezy badger (our current distro)
<Armagguedes> hm ok
<nalioth> ubuntu doesnt continually add pkgs once it 'freezes'. it has a 6 month release schedule and once a pkg version is accepted, nothing but security fixes come after that
<Armagguedes> oh i see. i thought that as packages got updated the Ub. team would do the necessary work and update the repos
<Armagguedes> ok fair enough
<troth> does anyone here use ktorrent?
<Armagguedes> icewt how do i install that skype version?
<Armagguedes> i see no shell script
<nalioth> troth: i have used it, and find it buggy
<icewt> Armagguedes: just unpack it and run the skype file in it
<Armagguedes> ah ok tks
<troth> nalioth: how do you choose it for "open with" or how do i manually enter a url in it?
<Armagguedes> i'll drag that into /opt/ and linkit then
<Armagguedes> tks
<nalioth> troth: to make a torrent from local data? i have no idea (it is way too buggy for me)
<troth> nalioth: weel what do you use, btw
<nalioth> i use "gnu screen" + console bittornado
<troth> i see
<swaty> nalioth: Thanks, no problem, i speak english lot
<nalioth> troth: you can use bittornado-gui, if you wish (it's python, so it runs well anywhere)
<gnomefreak> did they release kdevelop4 for kubuntu?
<flixor> hoi everybody 
<flixor> kkathman: man this kubuntu rocks 
<wasp> hello...i just installed kubuntu and i was wondering if anyone can tell me how to access my windows partition as i cant seem to find it anywhere
<flixor> everybody works as i want it to be 
<troth> nalioth: do i apt-get or synaptic?
<flixor> everything i meant 
<flixor> :)
<_mort> wasp: try /media/hda..
<nalioth> troth: whatever you like. (if you are a kubuntu user, use adept (breezy) or kynaptic0
<troth> nalioth: are you saying synaptic is no good/
<nalioth> troth: i'm saying that for kubuntu, use the kde tools. synaptic is fine, if you like it
<wasp> it does not exist
<troth> nalioth: k i do have kubuntu breezy
<wasp> _mort: any other help you can provide me with???maybe a step by step solution that you can tell where and how?
<wasp> please
<_mort> open konqueror
<wasp> ok
<nalioth> troth: go with what you know, adept in kubuntu breezy roX
<troth> k
<_mort> type in adress bar: /media/
<wasp> yes
<kevman> Whenever I go to delete a file, I get this error: Could not write to file /home/kevin/.local/share/Trash/info/q.log.trashinfo.
<wasp> it has 3cdroms and 2 floppys  from which the 2 are shortcuts
<apokryphos> kevman: have you been running GUI apps with sudo?
<wasp> apokryphos: where are u from?
<_mort> ah, ok
<kevman> Uh, yeah, a few.
<brunes> does anyone know wher I can get mplayer packages for breezy that work? There are depends problems with the ones at ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<apokryphos> wasp: London, but I'm Greek.
<apokryphos> kevman: you shouldn't
<wasp> i thought so
<apokryphos> !tell kevman about kdesu
<wasp> so am i
<apokryphos> cool =). Whereabouts?
<nalioth> brunes: you shouldnt use any debian binary repos
<wasp> im in bristol now but from athens
<kevman> Oh, OK.
<_mort> wasp: so U have to mount your windows partitions
<brunes> nalioth: Well that was the only one I could find with mplayer... it doesnt work anyway
<wasp> mort:how do i do that?
<apokryphos> kevman: anyhow, sudo chown -R kevin:kevin /home/kevin
<brunes> nalioth: Do you know of an ubuntu one?
<nalioth> brunes: join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help you
<apokryphos> wasp: Cool, Bristol is really nice :). (nearly ended up going there for Uni)
<wasp> kalh fah...ti spoudazeis?
* apokryphos wonders how -offtopic is doing :P
<kevman> Cool. Thanks.
<brunes> nalioth: joined
<_mort> wasp: http://elsheikhmh.20m.com/mount-mini-howto/html/mount-mini-howto-3.html#ss3.1
<wasp> thanx man
<wasp> mort:sorry..i have fdisk intalled but cant find where...i run fdisk through the konsole but it has 3 choices and i dont know how to do it...:(
<wasp> i know i suck but it is always good to learn new things..
* bitland bye
<nalioth> wasp: use cfdisk
<nalioth> wasp: or qtparted
<wasp> and how do i run it?from the console?
<nalioth> cfdisk is a console program, try qtparted (you may have to install it)
<kevman> Anyone here run a custom kernel in kubuntu?
<wasp> so wount it be easier to use cfdisk as i probably will fail installing another prog
<nalioth> wasp: use either one
<wasp> but how do i use it??where do i open it from etc/..do i just type in the console fdisk?
<wasp> anyway i probably have to read to find that...can u at least help me to use my dvd r..it is a usb one..so how do i mount etc
<wasp> i created new device etc...it manges to eject but will not read or open etc
<wasp> anyone?
<nalioth> wasp: sorry kinda got my feet in several channels
<wasp> ok..thanx though
<nalioth> use "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda" or whatever your drive is
<wasp> ok thanx
<_manveru> only for the log - kubuntu rocks :)
<_manveru> got 3d and composite working in 3 reboots
<_manveru> including a new kernel
<Armagguedes> why doesnt azureus appear in the repos?
<Armagguedes> is it not gol/foss
<apokryphos> it depends on Java
<apokryphos> though, is it free (open-source)?
<wasp> nalioth: thanx man this helped allot..if u can also tell me how to mount it i would be really gratefull
<jordi> hi everybody
<wasp> greatfull
<nalioth> mount your dvd? it should automajically mount
<wasp> my dvd is external so it does not...
<wasp> for windows i am more concerned now
<nalioth> i'm not familiar with external devices, my firewire drives automount
<AndyFitz> g'day guys
<wasp> ok...but do u know how i can mount my windows partition?
<jordi> I wanted to ask you if someone has noticed if you open a kaffeine, you close it and you open it agianm if you go to ksysguard this tells you you have two kaffeines open and the same for firefox, is there a problem closing some apps?
<apokryphos> jordi: it runs in the systemtray
<apokryphos> if you exit it from there it should die
<apokryphos> though some programs can run a few processes for a bit of time after they're closed
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wasp about mountwindows
<jordi> mmm no i thought that but i think i's not the problem, i have the systemtray unchecked
<jordi> and firefox has the same problem
<apokryphos> jordi: well, how long does it run in there for?
<jordi> much time, when i have a long session i can see in ksysguard 6 o 7 kaffeines
<jordi> and well i just try firefox and now it is ok
<wasp> thanx allot...but for some reason it says no windows partition available
<jordi> but kaffeine still have this proble when i tried 3.42 in hoary , there was ths same problem
<jordi> i think it is relationed withi kaffeine crashing
<jordi> i only wanted to know if someone has the same problem for confirm it and fill a bug report
<jordi> the other thing i wanted to ask is now the problem with usbdisks is fixed, but i still have the problems with :Hard drives don't show up in media:/, isn't fixed yet? or i am doing something wrong
<jordi> sorry for my english
<wasp_ems> nalioth: sorry man but it tells me that it cant find an active windows partition
<phiqtion> kubuntu is huge! how can i shrink it? display is on 1280x780
<icewt> phiqtion: well, you could start looking at the panel configuration
<nalioth> wasp_ems: at this point , open a terminal and type "man mount" or ask uncle google
<wasp_ems> ok...
<wasp_ems> :)
<wasp_ems> thanx though
<phiqtion> icewt: everyting is still big, i selected a tiny panel. same thing still
<Armagguedes> how can i increase the font size in GAIM v1.5?
<Armagguedes> i've tried using the preferences > font option, but it doesnt change
<phiqtion> kubuntu is huge! how can i shrink it? display is on 1280x780
<Armagguedes> it is miniscule, it hurts my eyes just trying to read what im writting or someone elses msgs
<wasp_ems> final question for today which is really simple for you...how do i open a root konsole
<Armagguedes> you edit the shortcut and add to the command line "sudo"?
<wasp_ems> anyone??
<wasp_ems> ok found it
<gnomefreak> hey guys is kdevelop4 in kubuntu yet?
<scotty> Hello
<scotty> How do you access root? I typed in su the password I picked and its not working
<tarheelcoxn> scotty: sudo bash
<tarheelcoxn> safer would be to just use sudo every time
<tarheelcoxn> and if you're installing software, use fakeroot instaed
<tarheelcoxn> err
<tarheelcoxn> instead
<scotty> fake root?
<tarheelcoxn> scotty: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<tarheelcoxn> if you don't already have it
<scotty> you mean linux is easier than it looks?!
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<tarheelcoxn> any OS you're not familiar with will have its frustrations
<Hobbsee> morning all
<scotty> I understand this. I'm not frustrated actually, I'm shocked
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<scotty> Linux to me was protrayed as not that easy
<kkathman> evening all :)  Hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman :)
<scotty> as a brand new win convert..
<scotty> hi kkath
<Hobbsee> scotty: in some cases, it's not, but in many cases, it sure is!
<kkathman> hi scotty
<tarheelcoxn> scotty: welcome to the club
<scotty> thats what books are for hobbsee 
<scotty> thanks tarheelcoxn
<tarheelcoxn> :) np
<Hobbsee> scotty: or ubuntu wiki, or ubuntu forums, or the IRC channels
* tarheelcoxn converted in 2002
<scotty> true true true
<kkathman> books BAH
<scotty> there are online tutorials too
<kkathman> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah...books?  here?  probably not most of them
<Hobbsee> online stuff is way better
<Hobbsee> unless the network is dead, of course, then it's not much help
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  I actually found an online version of O'Reilly's LInux book on line!
<Hobbsee> ooh really?  where?
<tarheelcoxn> books are good for things like protocols
<tarheelcoxn> they don't change as quickly
<crimsun> I hate reading material online; I'd much rather print it and read it that way
<tarheelcoxn> also languages
<kkathman> Hobbsee: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/  (its a debian book, but since Ubuntu is debian based...there ya go)
<tarheelcoxn> 90% of my SQL and DBMS knowledge if from books, for example
<Hobbsee> kkathman: cool, thanks
<kkathman> Books BAH :)
<kkathman> hehe
<scotty> thanks kkath
<kkathman> I have a pretty good library here at home...the essentials
<scotty> programming funamentals haven't actually changed since 1997 when they upgraded C right??
<crimsun> I love dead trees. Must by my literature background speaking.
<kkathman> not sure programming fundamentals have changed all that much since the dawn of programming...the syntax has tho :)
<crimsun> Must be^
<kkathman> crimsun: you'd get that from my office too hehe
<gnomefreak> kdevelop4 in kubuntu? or is it something i have to get from site?
<crimsun> site.
<gnomefreak> ty crimsun
<scotty> eating a bacon wrapped beef samwich with fries and ketchup. A heart attack waiting to happen
<crimsun> kdevelop3 | 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<kkathman> lol scotty...Im munching on smoked cheddar, some crackers and a nice red wine 
<scotty> :-)
<scotty> ugh
<kkathman> Im not sure, but if you were to have a glass of red wine with that sammich, you'd be the picture of health dude :)
<scotty> Trying to install java from their turtorial sucks.
<crimsun> it's straight-forward.
<kkathman> scotty why didnt you install it from the repos?
<scotty> well, I see more of a steak dinner with some red wine myself 
<Hobbsee> !tell scotty about javadeb
<tarheelcoxn> see y'all later
<scotty> repos?
* tarheelcoxn drives home
<scotty> The noob in me comes out
<kkathman> dang Hobbsee you just scooped me :)
<Hobbsee> hehehehe
<Hobbsee> anytime kkathman :P
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> scotty: check your PM - java's way easier to install from there
<kkathman> Hobbsee: just shows that brilliant minds wind up in the same gutter
<Hobbsee> hehe
<scotty> which one do i DL? 5.15?
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> let me see...
<Hobbsee> http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> that one, so second one on the list
<Hobbsee> excluding the parent directory link
<scotty> thank you
<scotty> you know, you guys are a nice bunch
<Hobbsee> :)
<scotty> I was at a linux forum once and they about ripped me apart
<Hobbsee> there are some that do...i could point to #suse for an example
<scotty> I'm glad though or I would have been stuck with Fedora Core 4 instead of kubuntu :-)
<Hobbsee> they just seem to rip each other apart - did when i was lurking there
<scotty> vicious
<Hobbsee> yeah
<scotty> anyway..
<scotty> why are you all programmers anyway?
<Hobbsee> i'm not
<Hobbsee> just a user here
<Hobbsee> some of them are
<scotty> Really? I don't see many of them
<Hobbsee> what, the programmers or the users?
<scotty> Users
<crimsun> there are far more users than there are programmers
<scotty> I always meet a IT guru
<Hobbsee> not here lol
<Hobbsee> crimsun: you're a developer arent you?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: yes, but I'm also a user.
<Hobbsee> what do you develop?
<Hobbsee> well, of course lol
<Hobbsee> i'm curious now
<crimsun> I work with Globus and CONDOR.
<crimsun> for *buntu I do "random sound stuff"
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> hehe...random sound stuff...i like that idea
<scotty> sounds almost like porn
<scotty> *gets head out of gutter*
<crimsun> ...not gonna ask about that one
<Hobbsee> i dont think you should crimsun...
<Hobbsee> i dont think i will either
<scotty> hehe. I'm full of many a story :-)
<scotty> I apologize if thats not your rumor route
<kkathman> crimsun: I used to be a programmer...forgotten more languages than I hope to ever know...somehow I beat that programmer addiction (except now I create website...which is a little like methadone to the heroin addict I suppose)
<Hobbsee> hehe kkathman - html and css seem way easier than programming
<kkathman> Hobbsee: well, html and CSS yes, php, and other scripting language...eh..about the same...like I said how many different ways can you write an "if" statement?
<Hobbsee> lol
<crimsun> programming is nothing more than creative problem solving. Everyone's a programmer.
<Hobbsee> kkathman: there's an error on your webpage, i've just noticed it
<kkathman> I agree crimsun
<kkathman> I dont have a webpage
<hydrogen> i disagree
<kkathman> at least that I know of :)
<hydrogen> I have seen some really uncreative people
<Hobbsee> you said you built webpages though lol
<kkathman> Yah I do
<crimsun> hydrogen: I've met people I think could never be a computer programmer in the strictest sense, but they still have the same solution-seeking propensity.
<crimsun> (Motivation is another thing altogether.)
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> thats my limiting factor
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> attention span
<hydrogen> I can solve problems, and write code
<hydrogen> but I always get distracted
<scotty> hehe
<scotty> hmm
<scotty> Anyone here a fan of cars?
<scotty> quiet..
<scotty> almost too quiet
<Hobbsee> more quiet than usual
<Hobbsee> although maybe not
<Hobbsee> a lot of people are on both #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<icewt> it just means that nobody has problems with kubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe...that too
<scotty> me 3 :-)
<swaty> Hello, I want install Gnome, but i have Instaled Kubuntu..  can i?
<Hobbsee> swaty: yes, you can
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<swaty> Hobbsee: Thankss!!
<Hobbsee> no problems ;)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> hi all. bbs
<scotty> how do I install java now that I've downloaded it
<scotty> I'm in root
<scotty> but It won't make a directory
<stbain> scotty: I actually installed my JRE via Adept
<stbain> and used the Blackdown package
<scotty> what would I search for? I searched java and got nothing
<scotty> Jre maybe?
<stbain> try
<stbain> j2
<Kaiser_Sleeps> scotty: you using breezy or hoary?
<scotty> breezy
<stbain> <-- breezy as well
<Kaiser_Sleeps> then use the one in multiverse
<scotty> ?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> scotty: you can install using adept/kynaptic/apt/synaptic
<scotty> how do I access that?
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087 and also see !javadeb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell scotty about repos
<jsubl2> !javadeb
<ubotu> methinks javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<nalioth> scotty: if the tinyurls dont work, i have direct links
<scotty> ok
* stbain pets ubotu
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: botsnacks
<ubotu> :)
<scotty> thanks
<scotty> I hope this works
<nalioth> scotty: it has worked for hundreds of others
<Hobbsee> indeed
<scotty> :-)
<scotty> Can I get limewire off of here?
<scotty> All I need is three things. My chess, my music, and my java
<nalioth> scotty: you can, but give gtk-gnutella  a try 
<nalioth> it is funtionally equivalent
<nalioth> howdy Hobbsee 
<scotty> does it come with breezy?
<crimsun> gtk-gnutella is in universe
<scotty> here comes another...huh?
<phiqtion> scotty: where's you're "my music" located at? in windows?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell scotty about repos
<nalioth> scotty: enable universe and multiverse
<scotty> Right now my music is on my ipod
<scotty> What is this repos?
<nalioth> scotty: repositories are where ubuntu gets its programs from
<Hobbsee> howdy nalioth :)
<nalioth> when you run apt-get or adept, they d/l the programs from repositories
<scotty> oh
<scotty> Can I get gtk from there?
<nalioth> scotty: enabling universe and multiverse gets you thousands and thousands of programs to choose and use
<nalioth> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: (shares files in a peer to peer network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.95.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1582 kB, Installed size: 5776 kB
<nalioth> enable uni and multi, and you will not want for software
<scotty> how do I enable that?
<nalioth> read waht ubotu sent you
<scotty> thanks. I'll wait for everything to update now
<nalioth> scotty: do not use non ubuntu repos (no matter what the wiki says)
<propagandhi> has anyone seen The Code
<nalioth> there are exceptions, scotty, but if you need them, they should be explained
<nalioth> propagandhi: long ago movie? 
<propagandhi> nalioth: i think so, about linux etc
<propagandhi> its on this page - search for The Code http://disgruntledmass.v2.nl/media/
<nalioth> not the movie i'm thinking of
<propagandhi> oh ok
<hydrogen> where do I get win32codecs package?
<propagandhi> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<hydrogen> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<jmg> hey guys
<propagandhi> howdy
<jmg> anyone know how i configure my xmodmap properly in kde? i cant use my windows key and meta isnt meta.
<stbain> might want to ask in #kde
<stbain> I would offer to help
<stbain> but I threw out my Win104 keyboard in favor of an ancient IBM "clicky" keyboard
<nalioth> ah, the loverly "clicky"s
<nalioth> 8 pounds of love
<Kaiser_Sleeps> lol
<_cap> ok so I just installed kubunutu
<_cap> I go to add another user and after setting the name and password I select next and the it crashes
<_cap> doing it the second time for the same user name it complained of not being able to write 
<_cap> trying a different name the UserAdd panel crashed again
<Kaiser_Sleeps> can you add a user froma terminal?
<_cap> hhmmmm
<_cap> well I am showing the add user process to a valunteer manager who is not a techie
<Kaiser_Sleeps> im just wondering is the problem the KDE frontend, or the backend :|
<Phily> Hello all I have decided to make the jump to breezy and now i', screwed
<nalioth> Kaiser_Sleeps: most likely it is the front
<nalioth> Phily: turn the screwdriver in the opposite direction
<_cap> im not sure but I will do as requested to resolve it
<Phily> lol
<Kaiser_Sleeps> nalioth: i agree, but was still checking ;)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> bbs
<Phily> for some readon it wont upgrade like 114 when changin repository to breezy even at runlevel 2
<Kaiser_Sleeps> Phily: packages?
<Phily> Kaiser_Sleeps: Yep
<Kaiser_Sleeps> Phily: sure you changed all the hoary's -> breezy's?
<Phily> yep
<Kaiser_Sleeps> lowercase B etc
<Kaiser_Sleeps> ok :|
<Phily> Kaiser yep
<Kaiser_Sleeps> i have seen someone else who couldnt update, but dont know ifthey fixed it
<Kaiser_Sleeps> have you used backports or something like that?
<Phily> Kaiser_Sleeps: It did update some of the packages
<Phily> Kaiser_Sleeps: no backports just hoary nornal reposotory
<Kaiser_Sleeps> hm. 
<Phily> Kaiser_Sleeps: and Kde 3.4.2 reposotory
<Kaiser_Sleeps> Phily: not realy sure what to sugest :|
<_cap> how about I first upgrade all packages
<_cap> and then try again
<Phily> Kaiser_Sleeps: I,ve commented deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<_cap> has anyone had problems with adding users?
<Phily> before updatimg
<Kaiser_Sleeps> Phily: good, im just wondering if its still related (becuse of installed packags)
<Phily> Kaiser_Sleeps: I tried using synaptic to manually install the updated packeages but it is taking forever and using 100% cpu, stuck in a loop?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> Phily: posibly yes (i would say probably, but then i sound like i know what im doing ;D)
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: Now synaptic won't even close is it safe to kill the process
<nalioth> Phily: yes you can kill it
<_cap> ok so I did upgrade all and then commit
<_cap> then I get a window showing some changes with the opportunity to confirm the changes but no button to select
<_cap> what gives
<_cap> what do I do with that?
<_cap> oh wow 
<_cap> good thing Im a creative problem solver
<_cap> streetch the window down so that you can see the continue button
<m_tadeu> hi all
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: I get message with lots of packages when doing apt-get distro-upgrade:0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 137 not upgraded. 
<m_tadeu> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi m_tadeu
<nalioth> Phily: sounds like a repository problem
<Ahmuck> kde has some packages i don't need.  is there a way to remove them from the distro ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: can you  'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'?
<m_tadeu> how do I install .deb files from that I have in my HD using apt?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ahmuck: adept/apt will let you
<Kamping_Kaiser> m_tadeu: you dont usualy. you would use dpkg
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: good idea i'll try
<Kamping_Kaiser> m_tadeu: what did you download? and did you save it in your home?
<m_tadeu> btw...amarok1.3.5 is not on the repository, is it?
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: cupsys but it is not going to be installed
<nalioth> m_tadeu: check at kubuntu.org
<nalioth> m_tadeu: 1.3.5 is there if you feel like a lab rat
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: E: Broken packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: thats what i was expecting ;)
<Ahmuck> how pure is kde in kubuntu ?
<Phily> Kubuntu was so nice to me for the last year but now i'm getting worried
<nalioth> Ahmuck: pure? 
<m_tadeu> nalioth: yep...for download the package....and its not in any repository, is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: since its just one package i expect its a repository thing
<Ahmuck> as in, linux, x, kde
<Phily> repository is broken
<nalioth> m_tadeu: no it is not. it's bleeding edge
<Ahmuck> or is there such a thing as pure kde ?
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: cups is a;rady installed
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: already
<nalioth> there's really no such animal as "pure" kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: yes, but its trying to update it
<Kamping_Kaiser> not clean insatll it
<Kamping_Kaiser> *install
<Ahmuck> is there an animal "pure" gnome ?
<Ahmuck> or are they like a beefalo ?
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: should I remove cups
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: try a different set of repositories for main
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ahmuck: what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnome is an acronim
<Ahmuck> ubuntu, kubuntu ... are a mix of gnome and kde, with the empasis bieng on one or the other, but no real way to sepeate them ?
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: How do I do that change the main tag?
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: I have no problem foing apt-get update
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Kamping_Kaiser> and in the sources list change this line
<Kamping_Kaiser> deb http://cc.ubuntu.archive.com/ubuntu main 
<Kamping_Kaiser> and drop the cc. for teh moment
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: I think I screwed up my source list for the update, I apologise I missed one of the hoary entry!  Sorry
<strike4ce> Wow that totem player works good
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: lol. htats ok. :) lucky you found it
<nalioth> Phily: well hopefully that will fix it
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: I need to get 669 Mb of files this is not an upgrade but a reinstall!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: hoary -> breezy is a big upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> and yes, it basicly is a reinstall
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: Do I need to go to level 3 to do the upgrade or is safe to keep owrking while it downloads
<Kamping_Kaiser> its ok to keep working normaly
<nalioth> Phily: did you not d/l some pkgs earlier?
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: Is it worth the upgrade? my system is nice and stable
<strike4ce> Anyone got a good guide or advice on setting up 3d capability on kubuntu distro with an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro Turbo
<nalioth> Phily: if you like the way your box runs, keep it that way
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: if your not having problems, no its not
<Phily> strike4ce: Sell it on ebay and buy an Nvidia
<strike4ce> Phily: Dell Laptop here
<frank23> !tell strike4ce about ati
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<m_tadeu> which one is better to use with amarok? gstreamer or xine?
<Phily> nalioth: I need to make up my mind to upgrade to nreezy I need a pole here, 1)Yes risk to screw my system and get all bells and whistles 2)No Be conservative 2)
<nalioth> my personal preference is gstreamer
<Hobbsee> ty Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<m_tadeu> nalioth: for any special reason?
<frank23> m_tadeu: only xine works for me
<nalioth> m_tadeu: more success with it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: stay with hoary, unless your realy into bling
<nalioth> m_tadeu: so you see, you'll have to use both and figure it out
<nalioth> Phily: yes, functionality means a lot
<m_tadeu> works fine with both, I guess
<Phily> Anyone is using yakuake its amazing
<m_tadeu> Phily: yap ;)
<Phily> nalioth: does a breezy upgrade change all your kde settings?
<Phily> like a SUSE upgrade would do
<nalioth> Phily: your settings will stay the same, whether the program(s) work exactly the same is another question
<Phily> nalioth: tks
<Hobbsee> Phily: just make sure you backup /home - then you can replace it if you for some reason have to go back to hoary
<Phily> nalioth: I,ll wait this winter when its get below 30 (Cel) to upgrade
<nalioth> true wisdom from Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehe...from experience
<nalioth> what does temp have to do with upgrades?
<Phily> Hobbsee: too lazy to backup 150 Giga (mostly legally obtainned files)
* Hobbsee laughs at computer temperatures - nothing that her computer will easily go up to above 70 C for graphic intensive games
<frank23> !tell frank about javadeb
<Hobbsee> Phily: lol, another computer you can stick it on?
* Kamping_Kaiser lols at petty 70deb
<Phily> Hobbsee: Yep laptop can take 80 gigs
<Kamping_Kaiser> *deg
<Phily> Hobbsee: I really need to get a second drive 
<_cap> ok so the update seems to have gone through the 100% progess bar which is now gone but the kynaptic screen is just sitting there greyed out
<Hobbsee> Phily: could be useful, yeah
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: huh?  i dont understand
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: i hit 100deg+ with this baby. maybe even 130
<Kamping_Kaiser> p4 with no fan, instaling xp :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, hte good old days :P
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: F or C though?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> C
<Hobbsee> wow!
<Kamping_Kaiser> none of this pansy F stuff :P
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, F is overrated
<m_tadeu> where can I find libqt3c102-mt?
<Kamping_Kaiser> m_tadeu: you installing skype?
<m_tadeu> Kamping_Kaiser: lol yep
<Hobbsee> !info libqt3c102-mt
<nalioth> m_tadeu: enable universe and multiverse
<Hobbsee> nalioth: according to my computer, it's in neither of them
<logikal> dnsmasq.conf
<logikal> where is that
<nalioth> who's gonna be first?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: unless i've suddenly got the wrong universe
<nalioth> first to say "dont use debian binaries"
<Hobbsee> ah right, you can
<m_tadeu> nalioth: I have them already
<_cap> uhm any input on what to do when Kynaptic almost finishes and then greys out and does nothing for 5 minutes?
<nalioth> m_tadeu: well. they aren't healthy to use on ubuntu. be wary
<nalioth> _cap: kill it
<_cap> is that really safe for kynaptic
<_cap> perhaps it is working on recompiling
<m_tadeu> nalioth: so I should wait for some days?
<nalioth> m_tadeu: wait for what?
<m_tadeu> nalioth: for  libqt3c102-mt
<nalioth> m_tadeu: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<m_tadeu> oki
* Hobbsee contemplates making a separate partition and sticking dapper on it
* Kamping_Kaiser has changed sources list to dapper already
<frank23> Hobbsee: a way of doing this with vmware (legally, for free): install vmware-player, 
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: brave
<Phily> anyone know how to test kde 3.5 on hoary without upgrading the whole system
<frank23> Hobbsee: dl  the "browser" image from vmware which is actually hoary, upgrade it to dapper
<Hobbsee> frank23: right...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: i used breezy all through dev. now im moving onto dapper :)
<Hobbsee> could be interesting
<Hobbsee> lol - how often would it fubar?
<Hobbsee> Phily: you should be able to 
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, KDE 3.5beta2 out: http://tinyurl.com/ad4x6
<Hobbsee> !beta1
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Hobbsee> Phily: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: it breaks all the time ;)
<Hobbsee> Phily: beta 1 worked with hoary, probably not beta2 though
<phiqtion> where can i get a program that tells me all the processes currently running?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: fun
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<Phily> phiqtion: use console top
<Phily> ''top''
<phiqtion> but i want one that sits on the desktop
<Hobbsee> phiqtion: make a console sit on the desktop, have the top running in it - where's teh problem lol?
<Phily> phiqtion: use super-karamba and have a look on kdelook
<Hobbsee> unless you're thinkign of something like superkaramba
<nalioth> Hobbsee: it'll fubar horrible while they line out the x stuff
<nalioth> Hobbsee: if you can handle console jockey status, it's not that bad a ride
<phiqtion> Phily, where can i get super-karamba?
<Hobbsee> !super-karamba
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Hobbsee
<phiqtion> !super-karamba
<Hobbsee> nalioth: fun..wonder what console jockey status is...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: it's when you have no Xserver
<Hobbsee> right
<phiqtion> !super-karamba
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, phiqtion
<phiqtion> Phily, where can i get super-karamba?
<Hobbsee> kde-apps.org
<Hobbsee> or somewhere off there
<Hobbsee> !karamba
<ubotu> Hobbsee: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Hobbsee> hmm...there used to be a factoid about it
<nalioth>       superkaramba is available in the repos
<Hobbsee> here
<Hobbsee> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<Phily> phiqtion: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<BlankC> why do they call them themes? It confuses me.
<phiqtion> Phily: how do i use super karamba? it's not in the kubuntu menu
<Phily> try from the console superkaramba
<nalioth> phiqtion: k > run command > superkaramba
<nalioth> phiqtion: but i'd visit the site above (that ubotu mentioned) and see what you can do with it
<Phily> phiqtion: it is in the utilities menu
<magick> getting a broken pipe with pygame install. What is this and how do I fix it?
<magick> With breezy
<Snifffurt> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Phily> nalioth: do u know how toupgrade to kde 3.4.3 for hoary it seems i can't use and packages from kde.org cannot find signature
<nalioth> Phily: hang on a minute
<Phily> nalioth: wait i think I found how
<nalioth> Phily: does it look like this ? deb-src http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<Phily> yep im noe trying to replace it by 343
<nalioth> Phily: just make it deb instead of deb-src
<Phily> nalioth: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Snifffurt> at a fresh install of kubuntu my x server seems to crash on startup. I only get a gray screen, with a moovable mouse pointer on it. There is absolutely no response on any keyboard action - e.g. alt+ctrl+F1 or alt+ctrl+backspace . I assume it is related to the used ati driver ( i have a radeon 9250 based Card).
<nalioth> Phily: you can disregard or if you read the blog there you can get the key
<Phily> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<nalioth> Phily: there ya go
<Snifffurt> how can I reconfigure xorg.config with the ATI tool, to get propper dri settings ASF
<Snifffurt> ?
<Snifffurt> I mean it is the ATI proprietarry pendant to xorgconf, but with special settings for DRI enabling
<Snifffurt> or is there a way to get it running with the ubuntu xorg config tool
<nalioth> Snifffurt: google "enable direct rendering ati site:ubuntuforums.org"
<Snifffurt> the one used in the install routine
<Snifffurt> nalioth: ok thx. 
<Snifffurt> nalioth: but just to get things right - DRI is not my primary task, I'd wish to have X running at least in 2D
<nalioth> Snifffurt: then in a console, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
* Snifffurt is googling
<nalioth> Snifffurt: using the VESA driver is almost failsafe
<Snifffurt> nalioth: ok, I give it another try
* mrmarcel is away. (auf wiedersehen und gute Nacht)
<Snifffurt> thx
<kkathman> hey all :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kk
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. im usualy kk. why did i call you that :|
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> hi there =Hobbsee :)
<kkathman> hey Kamping_Kaiser :)
<kkathman> too many k's :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :|
<kkathman> early morning for you Kamping_Kaiser ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: not right now, no
<Kamping_Kaiser> its 1pm
<kkathman> ohh 1pm..ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was awake untill 3 am though ;)
<nalioth> well, if it's not professor kkathman 
<Hobbsee> lol
<kkathman> well hi there nalioth  :)
<kkathman> maybe a better title would be "private" kkathman :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<strike4ce> What is the deal?  Why is it so hard to set up a freaking ati driver in debian?
<nalioth> ati sucks (toward OSS)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the deal is ati dont play nice
* Hobbsee is determined to get a nvidia card if she upgrades
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: *when* she upgrades....
<Hobbsee> hehe...eventually
<strike4ce> I've been trying to get this to work for at least a week.  I have followed alot of how tos everyone seems to have a different method.  
<Kamping_Kaiser> in 3 years :|
<Hobbsee> need the money for it first
<Hobbsee> ah yes, in 3 years
<strike4ce> I heard the best way is to just insall the driver from ATI site itself
<Kamping_Kaiser> in 3 years, when ati dont suck anymore ;)
<strike4ce> install
<strike4ce> Can anyone help me out?
<Kamping_Kaiser> imo hte best way is to get it from apt. but thats just me
<strike4ce> Kamping_Kaiser: after that how do you install it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> strike4ce: afaik it 'just installs', but you might need to edit xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not familiiar with at
<Kamping_Kaiser> i
<Kamping_Kaiser> *ATI
<strike4ce> What is the dpkg command?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it installs deb files
<Kamping_Kaiser> amoung other things
<strike4ce> yes lol but im installing the ati file to desktop how do I dpkg?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo dpkg -i ~/desktop/*ati*deb
<kkathman> has anyone had any experience with installing the Adobe Acrobat Reader, and using that instead of the xpdf and that other sucky thing
<kkathman> i forget the name of the one that works in k
<nalioth> kkathman: use evince
<nalioth> kkathman: kpdf?
* Pupeno prefeers kpdf.
<kkathman> Pupeno: kpdf does not render everything
<kkathman> nalioth: evince?
<Pupeno> kkathman: but it intregrates better and it is free software.
<nalioth> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 588 kB, Installed size: 2732 kB
<kkathman> Acrobat is free Pupeno :)
<nalioth> kkathman: it is not F/OSS
<kkathman> and it integrates with everything 
<Pupeno> kkathman: really ? where's the source code ?
<kkathman> nalioth: well ok yah
<Pupeno> kkathman: show me acrobat INSIDE konqueror.
<kkathman> Pupeno: I mean, I dont have to pay for it :)
<frank23> only acrobat can some things though. like the bus map I have.
<nalioth> kkathman: you DO have to pay for it
<kkathman> I dont user Konqueror for a web browser tho
<kkathman> nalioth: Uhmm.. no I dont
<kkathman> its a free download :)
<kkathman> I've never paid for Acrobat
<nalioth> kkathman: there are other things to pay with besides actual 'money'
<frank23> nalioth: acrobat reader is free
<frank23> as in beer
<Pupeno> kkathman: I am not taking about price, that is irrelevant, I am taking about freedom. And I like the almost document centric interface I get with Konqueror (as a file manager) and all the kparts (like kpdf).
<kkathman> ahhhhhhhhhh Im not out to change the world in a utopian way, just trying to get something that will work :)
<kkathman> blah blah blah Pupeno
<kkathman> argh
<frank23> well pdf is an open format but using acrobat's reader in unavoidable. live java is open but using sun's is unavoidable
<Pupeno> frank23: I do avoid using acrobat's reader (and sun's java).
<frank23> Pupeno: then you can't open some documents and can't run some programs. 
<Pupeno> frank23: indeed!
<kkathman> oh frank23 I've heard all this nonsense before...its a fun thing for some
<kkathman> then reality hits :)
<kkathman> hey w/b Hobbsee :)
<Pupeno> frank23: but saying that it is unavoidable is not necesarily true, you and everyone can choose.
<Hobbsee> ty
<Hobbsee> got booted
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<kkathman> hey nalioth can I get evince to pop into firefox you think?
<frank23> kkathman: the reality is that to see the bus routes in montreal, I absolutely need to use non-free software
<nalioth> one of the OSS pdf things has a plugin
<kkathman> ROFL :)
<kkathman> yah kpdf is in there now, and it only reads about 1/2 the things I call up in it
<frank23> kpdf and others are usually ok for documents, papers and such
<kkathman> Hobbsee: boot em back :)
<Pupeno> with the lattest version of kpdf I didn't have a single problem, but of course it the depends on the population of documents you try to open.
<kkathman> frank23: maybe Ive been just unlucky, but its been about 50-50
<kkathman> I figure a document is a document and a pdf file is a pdf file, but that doesnt seem to be the case
<Pupeno> kkathman: I used documen in the broad sense (that includes pdf files).
<frank23> kkathman: no. the bus map I talk about about is completely vector graphics. you see the layers as it draws the maps
<kkathman> I worked with someone here the other night and we noticed that symbolic notation in pdfs works in xdpf and doesnt in kpdf for some reason
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i wish lol
<kkathman> hehe
<Pupeno> kkathman: http://bugs.kde.org then. ;)
<kkathman> yah they logged the error in fact
<frank23> Pupeno: I was wrong... KGhostview does open my file, kpdf doesn't ;-)
<Pupeno> frank23: interesting. I bet the kpdf developers (who are very active) would like to hear about (and get that file).
<frank23> is kpdf a front-end to something else?
<nalioth> Pupeno: i'm sure they keep up with each other, since they're so closely related (or they should)
<Pupeno> frank23: I believe not.
<kkathman> I wonder if I can get Firefox to use xpdf ?
<nalioth> kkathman: as mentioned i believe one of the pdf things (besides adobe) has a ff plugin
<Pupeno> nalioth: I know that kpdf was almost abandoned till recently when they did a lot of work on it and if you compare kpdf to kghostview, you'll the interface is so much better. The handling of pdf files is better than before on kpdf. So, if something works on kgohstview and it doesn't on kpdf, they'll like to hear about it.
<frank23> Pupeno: kpdf is based on xpdf
<kkathman> nalioth: yah so isnt there a place in FF that I can just say "use this pdf engine instead of kpdf" ??
<kkathman> There is in Opera
<Pupeno> frank23: ok.
<kkathman> hmm maybe not :( 
<kkathman> Pupeno by the way, you can use acrobat in Konqueror... apt-get install mozilla-acroread :)
<Pupeno> kkathman: I don't think it'll be as integrated as the kpdf kpart which adds its own entries and icons to the menus and toolbars.
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> but you havent tried it right?
<Pupeno> kkathman: I don't use non-free software, so, I won't.
<kkathman> ok so you dont really know if it will or not .. add icons, etc.
<Pupeno> kkathman: I know it will not.
<Pupeno> kkathman: the chances of it behaving as a kpart are *very* close to 0.
<GIgaClon> anyone here use KDevelop
<GIgaClon> I can't seem to find the CVS features
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc you havo to install it seperate
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> hehe
<Pupeno> GIgaClon: you need to enable the plug in as well.
<GIgaClon> how?
<GIgaClon> is it in synaptic?
<Pupeno> GIgaClon: to enable it is on the project configuration in a project by project basis, anyway, I freer cervisia to kdevelop's cvs interface (and I prefeer darcs to cvs anyway) ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> quick question.  how do i edit power management in kde?  like how do i set the monitor to turn off after 10 minutes of no use?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see it in screensaver options.
<GIgaClon> I dont see it in the plugins screen
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know
<BROKEN_LADDER> for now i'll just manually turn off my monitor.
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay later.
<kkathman> LOL wow I had it backwards...Firefox uses xpdf and Opera was using kfmclient...now it uses Acrobat :)  Nice :)
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: there's a setting in system settings for it
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: display, power control
<GIgaClon> Pupeno, I don't even have that plugin option in KDevelop
<Pupeno> GIgaClon: then you are missing some addons, plugins, kdesdk moules (probably cervisia itself).
<GIgaClon> prolly
<GIgaClon> I don't have KDE installed
<GIgaClon> installed Kdevelop thru synaptic
<GIgaClon> and installed what ever it said
<el-stuipdo> hello
<nalioth> howdy
<Hobbsee> hey
<el-stupido> hey nalioth sup
<nalioth> same0l-same0l
<el-stupido> ok... nalioth i got an ati card at home and the drivers that came with Kubuntu wont help... do i need sommit more?
<nalioth> el-stupido: what do you want from your ati card?
<el-stupido> its a 256 MB card
<el-stupido> but it wont play any game properly
<nalioth> you want super duper rendering and such?
<el-stupido> nalioth: do i need to d/l some drivers?
<el-stupido> nalioth:  yeah hehe
<nalioth> el-stupido: ati doenst play nice with OSS
<el-stupido> ugh
<GIgaClon> my ATI works fine
<el-stupido> okay.. so what do I need?
<el-stupido> haha thats a lot of help
<el-stupido> lol
<nalioth> el-stupido: there are lots of ATI talk on the ubuntuforums.org
<el-stupido> lemme go check
<nalioth> i dont use em, so dont know much about it
<el-stupido> k
<el-stupido> ta tho
<nalioth> i'd recommdn the VESA driver, but i dont game
<Hobbsee> lunch, back later
<Kamping_Kaiser> later amate
<Knowerrors> Hey all, getting this message at bootup: KDESETKEYCODE Invalid argument failed to set scancode 5D to keycode 256, aa to keycode 256, ef to keycode 256" is that significant?
<Knowerrors> also "device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed"
<Knowerrors> repeated many times... any ideas whether these are problems, or how to fix?
<PinkBunny> howdy, am about to install kubuntu, as far as I know it comes with beta OO2, will update be available through regular security update or something or I have to go "unstable" (however ubuntu calls it) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> current unstable is dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> and im not sure if oo.o2 will be in breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> or if tehy will stick with the 1.9.975 or whatever version it ships with
<nalioth> oOo2 will most likely appear as a back port
<PinkBunny> well if they follow debian release model they will stick with beta and just add security patches, really unfortunate timing though
<Kamping_Kaiser> PinkBunny: hence me being unsure
<Kamping_Kaiser> it would be an expection to the rule
<PinkBunny> whats website for (k)ubuntu backports?
<Kamping_Kaiser> same as ubuntu afaik
<nalioth> PinkBunny: there are none, atm
<nalioth> dapper just started dev yesterday
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, its awsome :D *is just downloading packagse*
<Kamping_Kaiser> soon ill be living on the edge again
<PinkBunny> well I guess I wont really notice difference between OO2beta and final...seeing that i only use it to open word docs someone sends me:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<PinkBunny> or just suck it down from "unstable"
<Kamping_Kaiser> grr. do all the mirrors have corrupt main sources? :(
* Kamping_Kaiser comments out src line
<el-stupido> how do I find out my XFree86 version?
<kkathman> sorry bout that...had to reboot to recognize my winbox that rebooted grrrrr
<Kamping_Kaiser> el-stupido: what ubuntu are you runni8ng? only warty uses xfree
<Kamping_Kaiser> hoary +breezy use xorg 6.8
<el-stupido> KUbuntu 5.1
<el-stupido> so XOrg 6.8 is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> im fairly sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its 5.10
<Kamping_Kaiser> so yes, 6.8
<el-stupido> Kamping_Kaiser: thanx i'm downloading then ew ATI drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
* Hobbsee looks forward to OO.o2 final in backports
<el-stupido> Kamping_Kaiser: thanx
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders why Hobbsee would do that
<Hobbsee> look forward to it?  
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a super minor difference :|
<el-stupido> what is a *.rpm file?
<kkathman> Yah I kinda like Koffice :)
<Hobbsee> !rpm
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you smoking crack?
<kkathman> el-stupido: rpm files are for Red Hat I think
<Kamping_Kaiser> el-stupido: a redhat file
<Hobbsee> mmm...still going to download koffice at some point
<PinkBunny> Hobbsee: but where does one find those backports?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: worth a look..very nice...and its beginning to really hang together
<el-stupido> kkathman: i'm downloading drivers for my ATI card (new) and its downloading an rpm file.. will that work on KUbuntu?
<kkathman> el-stupido: nope
<Hobbsee> PinkBunny: i dont think backports are open yet
<el-stupido> kkathman: thanx
<Hobbsee> kkathman: nice
<kkathman> yep no backports for breezy quite yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: RPM is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> !rpm
<ubotu> rumour has it, rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<PinkBunny> el-stupido: they should have regular binary thats not rpm for ati
<kkathman> Oh yeah..well you could like try the RPM with alien I guess
<kkathman> but I think I'd stick with breezy natives for drivers...but thats just me
<el-stupido> PinkBunny: poblem is i dont have internet at home yet (shifted base) and i need to install display drivers for my card but i cant find any that'l work with 5.1
<kkathman> or at least a deb file :)
<PinkBunny> xorg ati natives are perfectly fine for desktop use
<PinkBunny> they will probably such for anything 3d though
<el-stupido> PinkBunny: exactly.. i need 3d
<el-stupido> hehe
<el-stupido> PinkBunny: cant live without my UT
<Hobbsee> PinkBunny: nope, backports are not open
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol el-stupido
<Kamping_Kaiser> gees. ppl and their backports
<PinkBunny> Hobbsee: and when they are open, where will they be?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapper doesnt have oo.o yet. just chill out 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kkathman> hehe
<Hobbsee> !backports
<Hobbsee> !tell PinkBunny about backports
<kkathman> !tell George Clooney about backports
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kkathman> oh wait he's not here tonight
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kkathman> Someone has to be the comic relief around here :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<PinkBunny> nice
* Kamping_Kaiser dips kkathman in a bucket of yack fat
<Kamping_Kaiser> *yak
<kkathman> !tell PinkBunny about birdsnbeez
<kkathman> Hmm wrong factoid
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kkathman> !get Kamping_Kaiser a beer
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, kkathman
<kkathman> stupid bot
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> bah
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Hobbsee> cigarette ought to be in there, if you like that one
<PinkBunny> jesus....ati driver installer is 60MB...what the hell do they have inside
<kkathman> yeesh!! Their serious about that driver!!
<kkathman> whew
<Kamping_Kaiser> they need room for all the dark spirits :|
<kkathman> ok so Hobbsee what game did we decide I needed to get last week?
<kkathman> Freeciv?
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone tell me how to get to display--> power control?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wooot freeciv
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it in the kcontrol menu?
<pbw> yes
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: is that an apt-get ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where
<el-stupido> this is so frustrating
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see "display" anywhere.
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman:  its in universe
<BROKEN_LADDER> el-stupido isn't it always.
<Hobbsee> kkathman: um...i dont remember...freeciv sounds familiar though
<PinkBunny> BROKEN: control ceter > peripherals > display ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..peripherals!
<pbw> run command kcontrol, and power control is first level. display is peripheral
<BROKEN_LADDER> found it
<BROKEN_LADDER> my display is a peripheral?
<BROKEN_LADDER> pfft
<kkathman> yah thats it....has sound files..but I dont have sound...guess I'll live
<Hobbsee> kkathman: why dont you have sound?
<PinkBunny> unless its stuck inside your computer case it is ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the difference between standby/suspend/power off?
<Hobbsee> which would then require yoru head to be inside the computer case to see it, which could be interesting
<kkathman> Hobbsee: cuz all I have is sound on the Mobo..and it frankly sucks...plus all my sound system is on my Winbox where I use it as a workstation
<Hobbsee> :(
<kkathman> hmmm now I wonder how I launch freeciv?
<Hobbsee> run command?
<kkathman> aha! its on the menu :)
<kkathman> now thats kewl
<Hobbsee> or the menu
<Hobbsee> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kkathman> hmm not exactly like civ3 :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> its got crap graphics :( thats my only issue with it
* Kamping_Kaiser debates trying his hand at unit drawing
<kkathman> yah I noticed
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, i understand what standby and power off are.  what is "suspend" on my monitor?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb aftertaf
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf 
<aftertaf> hi guys
<aftertaf> + gals ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<pbw> i made a patched ncftp package that allows remote file edit with vim (or whatever your default editor of choice is). Should i submit that patch to be included with official package, or submit the patched version to universe or whatever?
<kkathman> hey there aftertaf  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> pbw: ask the motus #ubuntu-motu iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> they will have hte answers :)
<crimsun> patches are best.
<pbw> alrighty thanks.. new to (k)ubuntu. So i wasnt sure how things go with that
<aftertaf> hi kkathman :)
<nmorse> So, guys, what would produce an Operation Not Permitted error when loading ndiswrapper?
<nmorse> As root?
<nalioth> if the driver doesnt match
<nmorse> Ndiswrapper says hardware present
<nalioth> you may have chosen the wrong driver for it
<nalioth> i'm not familiar with ndiswrapper ( i run powerpc hardware)
<stbain> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<kkathman> ubotu: you guess?
<ubotu> kkathman: Are you on ritalin?
<kkathman> ubotu: nah.. but close :)
<ubotu> kkathman: Are you smoking crack?
<kkathman> There ya go!
<Kamping_Kaiser> clever bot :)
<kkathman> process of deduction of course :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<kkathman> sometimes we just gotta have some fun :)
<aftertaf> !party
<ubotu> Not a clue, aftertaf
<aftertaf> !disco
<ubotu> Woo Yeah, boogie on down...... **flashing lights*** party :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kkathman> lol
<ilba7r> is there an rss feed for breezy updates and general ubuntu news?
<nalioth> ilba7r: you should be able to find one at wiki.ubuntu.com
<ilba7r> thanx nalioth
<raphink> ilba7r: http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss
<kkathman> ilba7r: have you tried Kontakt?
<kkathman> oh wait..is that right?
<ilba7r> kkathman I am using opera under gnome
<kkathman> yeah its Kontact
<kkathman> thought so
<kkathman> its already installed on your K
<kkathman> ohh you want it inside Opera?
<ilba7r> i do not use kontact and i got it under opera
<ilba7r> thanx raphink
<kkathman> ilba7r: why not look at the opera plugins then
<ilba7r> thanx kkathman all i needed was the website
<kkathman> okie doke
<kkathman> Im off to bed...cyall later :)
<dsb> anyone awake?
<aftertaf> yep
<eGaTS> i am :)
<aftertaf> considering i just got up.
<dsb> Hola
<eGaTS> i just got kubuntu up and running last night
<aftertaf> congrats :)
<eGaTS> and as soon as it loaded, my power went out
<eGaTS> and didn't come back on until just now
<dsb> I had it running, but I bailed on it, went back to what worked for me
<aftertaf> doh...
<aftertaf> dsb:  how did you bail?
<dsb> Well I was disappointed by the firefox/flash crashes
<eGaTS> is firefox unstable in kubuntu?
<dsb> I hope it gets better
<aftertaf> seems ok on mine.....
<eGaTS> that's my favorite browser
<raphink> konqui powa!
<dsb> My understanding is that in k/ubuntu is that all packages are binaries
<raphink> nope dsb 
<raphink> you can get sources too
<dsb> ok, sure
<eGaTS> anyone have any advice for a newbie? apps to get, settings to tweak, etc.
<dsb> but, for grandma to use
<dsb> Im not ready to give here a go
<nalioth> !repos
<raphink> dsb: then most linux distros 
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<raphink> eGaTS: what do you mean?
<nalioth> eGaTS: enable universe and multiverse and have fun
<raphink> like what for?
<dsb> did that all that
<eGaTS> i have no idea what that means :(
<raphink> eGaTS: what kind of programs do you want?
<dsb> and I have found similar postings to the problem, so its not isolated to me
<dsb> its about the packaging of the binaries of firefox and flash
<aftertaf> eGaTS:  look at te url ubotu just mentioned, do what it says...... you can add more possibilities to your kubuntu that way.
<eGaTS> i just got thos os up and running, and i want some toys to play with
<dsb> I've even seen the bug reports
<eGaTS> *this
<aftertaf> eGaTS:  toys?    do you want to install loads of things, or set sth specific up?
<raphink> eGaTS: there are about 18000 packages available once you activate universe and multiverse
<dsb> but dont get me wrong, I do like many aspects of it, and Im hoping for the best
<raphink> so you've got to be more specific about the kind of prog you'd like to play with ;)
<eGaTS> that will make it even harder for me to sort out the cool stuff
<aftertaf> eGaTS:  its hard to just install loads of stuff and know what t do with it.... there is SO much
<aftertaf> eGaTS:  depends on your definition of col... ;)
<aftertaf> *cppl
<raphink> eGaTS: no that won't, most of it is cool stuff :)
* aftertaf slaps himself with a wet fish
<eGaTS> i wish someone would port trillian to *nix
<raphink> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhh
<dsb> play with octave, gnuplot, kile, gcc, python, ksudoku
<aftertaf> eGaTS:  no need...........
<raphink> trillian is a pain
<raphink> there is much much better on *nix
<aftertaf> eGaTS:  you have kopete, gaim, ...,...?...?...,
<raphink> :)
<eGaTS> they seem too "bubbly"
<raphink> bubbly??
<dsb> use command line
<eGaTS> :)
<raphink> lol
<eGaTS> how?
<raphink> kopete is much better than trillian imo
<raphink> even gaim is ;)
<eGaTS> command line IM would kick @$$
<nalioth> eGaTS: centericq or bitlbee (and there are others)
<pbw> naim i believe is term based
<eGaTS> i mainly liked trillian for its event managing system
<dsb> I did it with a ncurses and yahoo a couple years ago
<eGaTS> i think they called it "automation" in later versions
<raphink> eGaTS: the first thing you should do on *nix is to forget about windows apps
<raphink> we have equivalents for them
<eGaTS> thanks for the links though... i'll be off to explore the universe
<dsb> except when you want to interact with the rest of the world
<dsb> but thats not the fault of *nix community
<raphink> dsb: how does that prevent you to interact with the rest of the world to be using equivalents?
<raphink> kopete & gaim work great with msn, aim, icq, yahoo and many more
<dsb> for example: the other day my moms went to a site to order some doggie thing for my sister
<raphink> kontact allows you to share emails and more with every people in the world
<dsb> moms was using the latest OS X
<eGaTS> no need for a winblows argument in here
<eGaTS> it's like beating a dead horse.
<raphink> dsb: in konqueror, you can change the identity of your browser
<raphink> so that most websites work fine
<dsb> the damn site shopping cart was borked, so she called, they said it was a problem with macs
<raphink> on some sites
<dsb> she was using firefox
<raphink> I have to use the Firefox or the IE6 spoofing
<raphink> yes
<raphink> and i'm telling you dsb that as you are on KDE, Konqueror (which is the default browser in KDE, not Firefox) allows you to use spoofing
<raphink> to prevent these things
<raphink> my bank website
<raphink> won't let me connect with anything else than IE6 or Firefox
<dsb> Im not using Konq
<pbw> comaplining to the websites is the only way to get something done about it.. and *nod* konqueror is sexy
<raphink> same with Gmail
<raphink> so I use spoofing and it works fine ;)
<dsb> I use firefox, and I use it just fine
<raphink> good for you ;)
<eGaTS> i think what you're calling "sexy" is what i meant by "bubbly"
<cyne> anyone had luck scanning with old parallel port scanners ?
<aftertaf> really raphink lol... cool
<dsb> I did complain to the company, but they said it was a mac problem
<raphink> I don't use firefox because what I like the most about KDE is app integration :)
<eGaTS> sexy to me in minimalistic ;)
<raphink> eGaTS: then use the console only
<dsb> and that is ludicrous for them to say
<raphink> or use fluxbox rather than KDE
<raphink> that'll be minimalistic
<pbw> i use pekwm as my main wm.. try that if you're looking for minimalistic and flexible
<cyne> Kooka and XSane can't find my parallel scanner :(
<pbw> fluxbox = bleh
<pbw> it's like a handicapped pek
<eGaTS> root@eGaTS:~#  <--sexy :)
<nalioth> root@eGaTS:~#   <--dangerous
<eGaTS> lol
* aftertaf does e17
<eGaTS> i've surprisingly not had any hardware issues (yet)
<eGaTS> that was my biggest worry
<nalioth> aftertaf: share or else!
<raphink> e17 is not packaged for ubuntu yet, right?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  share???? :D
<nalioth> raphink: not yet
<cyne> anyone had luck getting parallel port scanners working yet?
<aftertaf> raphink:  nope, its not yet released as 'stable'
<nalioth> 02:02  * aftertaf does e17   <<<< share your secret!
<aftertaf> but a E17 dev has made some ubuntu debs from cvs as of a week old.
<aftertaf> !e17
<raphink> aftertaf: kde 3.5 is not yet released as stable
<raphink> yet it's available
<aftertaf> http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<aftertaf> raphink:  as is e17 :) ^^^^^^^^^
<aftertaf> it is damn fine too :)
<nalioth> aftertaf: i've had no luck with that site or it's repos
<aftertaf> nalioth:  its a new repository.. the old soulmachine repos has been changed.....
<aftertaf> or, you can do it from cvs... www.get-e.org
<nalioth> aftertaf: because, you insensitive tease! it's only for x86!
<eGaTS> what's "backports"? should i add that one?
* nalioth wonders what happened to ubuntu friendly deb-src repos
<cyne> what is the default scanner device under /dev ?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  argh....   cant you usethem at all? from sourcecode? !
<nalioth> aftertaf: lemme check the dates on the src pkgs
<aftertaf> hehe
<nalioth> actually there are no source pkgs there
<nalioth> and current e17 cvs wont compile
<aftertaf> nope, just binaries....  but you can install it from cvs source no pbs.
<nalioth> on x86 or ppc ubuntu breezy
<nalioth> no '"I"" cannot
<nalioth> i've tried compiling it in several different ways on several different machines
<aftertaf> tell them on #e what the errors are... it 'should' just work(tm) ;)
<aftertaf> there is even a version that can run on palms and pdas.
<raphink> it installs 0.16
<raphink> it won't install e17
<raphink> though it finds it with apt-cache :s
<aftertaf> raphink:  you need to set pin priority..
<raphink> how?
<aftertaf> its in the wiki....... hang on 
<aftertaf> /etc/apt/preferences
<aftertaf> http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<aftertaf> raphink:  ^^^^^^see step 1
<nalioth> aftertaf: it WONT compile, has nothing to do with binary pinning
<nalioth> blah
<nalioth> e is makin me crazy
<aftertaf> nalioth:  nope thats for the priorities with e16
<aftertaf> nalioth:  come to #e and mention your pbs....
<raphink> found
<aftertaf> someone on there is doing it on amd64, another says he knows ppl with PPC & e17...
<nalioth> i have been to #e several times
<aftertaf> nalioth:  whats the error ? is it on compile?
<nalioth> evas will not compile
<aftertaf> evas.... ok. on the ./configure part?
<aftertaf> callipygous aftertaf: i got it working on an old 7200 powermac
<aftertaf> callipygous under debian
<nalioth> aftertaf: my itch is fixin to be scratched..
<aftertaf> hehehe ;)
<aftertaf> i understand dude :)
<nalioth> soulmachine was not responding the last few days when i tried to get it on my new lappy
<aftertaf> what did evas say when it failed to compile?
<raphink> e17 looks like a white screen on my comp somehow
<aftertaf> raphink:  using the debs?
<raphink> yep
<aftertaf> erf weird.....   tell em at #e . . .   i did it via cvs and it worked fine.
<nalioth> aftertaf: 'c compiler cant create executables'
<nalioth> which it damned well can ( i compile ppc binaries every day)
<aftertaf> for both pbs... checking...
<aftertaf> nalioth:  callipygous but i suspect it is your CFLAGS set wrongly
<nalioth> aftertaf: i dragged a dev kickin and screaming into one of my lairs and tried all kinds of CFLAG settings
<nalioth> aftertaf: i hate non compiling source code
<aftertaf> erf i nderstand...
<nalioth> nwo to figure out how to drive it
<aftertaf> to drive it?
<aftertaf> ill persist in asking them though... ;)
<mornfall> bahmpf
<aftertaf> maybe you could become an expert tester for them with PPC ? ;)
<nalioth> aftertaf: unfortunately, you mentioned soulseek, and i went there. when the page loaded, i installed e on my new x86 ubuntu lappy
<nalioth> the site has been non responsive for days
<Snifffurt> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<Snifffurt> I have "http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<Snifffurt> " as my Network repository. But it seems there is no Adobe Acrobat, or flashplayer-mozilla on it. What repositorys will serve these debs?
<Hobbsee> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<aftertaf> hehe nalioth :)
<Hobbsee> Snifffurt: acroread is in multiverse, so that should be there
<Hobbsee> Snifffurt: check http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch03.html to see if there's anything there of interest
<Hobbsee> Snifffurt: http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch03s06.html#id3154389 in particular
<Snifffurt> Hobbsee: ok, I will, but as is, there is no acroread ? O-|-O
<Snifffurt> thx
<Snifffurt> Hobbsee, but I have a amd64 kubuntu thow
<Hobbsee> Snifffurt: there's a pdf reader called kpdf which you might find useful - it doesnt integrate with firefox, but it does open a lot faster
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure about amd64 stuff, there might be packages, there might not
<Snifffurt> I just want acroread for acurate visualisation of pdf files I need for graphical issues.
<Snifffurt> IFAIK OS based pdf vievwers are fine, but not accurate in every case ?
<Hobbsee> not sure on that one, i would expect that they're the same - isnt that the point of a pdf?
<nalioth> Snifffurt: have you visited adobe.com for a acroread?
<Snifffurt> nope, is there a deb package.?
<nalioth> Snifffurt: on amd64 arch there are not a lot of "end user friendly" programs
<nalioth> especially commercial ones
<Snifffurt> mhh, but it should be possible to run it. I could run it on my other amd64 linux
<Snifffurt> in theoretical way at least
<aftertaf> so nalioth you got it working on your 'other' laptop?
<nalioth> aftertaf: as soon as i learned soulmachine was back up, it was on in less than 2 minutes
<aftertaf> hehe. does it work ok with the debs then?
<nalioth> aftertaf: dunno, i uncommented the uncooperative line in my sources.list and it worked this time
<nalioth> so i guess it does
<nikkia> Snifffurt: i find that kpdf works fine, when it works... but with user manuals, i often just get X lines across every page because of some error
<nalioth> nikkia: salutations!
<nikkia> morning nalioth
* nikkia grumbles about work
<nalioth> nothing intriguing you atm, nikkia ?
<nikkia> intriguing ?
<nikkia> the problem is, my boss said last night 'oh, you know that project i asked you to work on last week, that i said wasn't a 'real' rush, and you'd be best spending some time getting used to the source code and learning its function, well the guy that supports the 3rd party library we use is leaving his company on friday, it needs to be finished before then'
<Tm_T> =)
<aftertaf> lol, nice of your boss :/
<nikkia> aftertaf: to be fair, he only found out yesterday too
<aftertaf> yeah, well.... that does excuse a bit then ;)
<nikkia> still doesn't make it 'fun'
<aftertaf> true, seeing as you have until tomorrow...
<nikkia> aftertaf: in reality, i can harass him to give me support after that, after all, his work email is his home email :P
<nikkia> (some people do the silliest things)
<aftertaf> hhe
<LinuxCart> Hello all
<LinuxCart> is it possible to install kubuntu from the live CD?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> you need the kubuntu install cd to install kubuntu
<LinuxCart> :(
<LinuxCart> oh
<Hobbsee> or the ubuntu install cd, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxCart> yes
<LinuxCart> but is there any workaround that doesn't imply downloading a whole CD?
<Kaiser_Games> download the dvd ;)
<Hobbsee> lol @ Kaiser_Games 
<Hobbsee> that's even worse!
<LinuxCart> ja
<LinuxCart> ...
<LinuxCart> ja
<LinuxCart> :|
<aftertaf> or better.... you have both possibilities then...
<LinuxCart> what are them?
<aftertaf> LinuxCart:  or you can doanload the debian netinstaller cd and change your sources to breezy before updating.
<LinuxCart> ahh
<LinuxCart> that sounds better
* aftertaf cant help you with the how-to part of it though.....
<LinuxCart> well don't worry 
<LinuxCart> I understand
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> doesnt seem that hard t do, just never done it myself ;)
<LinuxCart> and the other?
<LinuxCart> ah
<LinuxCart> sorry
<LinuxCart> I now understand
<aftertaf> :) s'ok
<LinuxCart> I have some experience with debian
<aftertaf> LinuxCart:  then youll be fine with (k)ubuntu.... its the same thing, just different
<Kaiser_Games> hahahha
<LinuxCart> yes
<aftertaf> bah, its true....
<LinuxCart> I'm suggesting a dude to install it
<oatis> would vmware work w/ the amd 64 release?
<LinuxCart> though he hasn't ever tried linux
<aftertaf> LinuxCart:  its good for that type of thing too... easy enough to start with, hardcore enough to stay with
<Snifffurt> nalioth: digging the forums I found out, that many i386 apps will run on amd64 with the ia32* libs installed... I've just got skype running this way...
<nalioth> Snifffurt: yes in a chroot or something like that
<Snifffurt> no
<Snifffurt> nalioth, no chroot
<Snifffurt> just with the ia32 libs
<nalioth> Snifffurt: there are many ways, here in ubuntuland we hear 'chroot' all the time
<nalioth> i dont think i've heard ia32 before
<Snifffurt> this is called multiarch, wich is still in debian developpment. future debian versions will support this by default
<aftertaf> :]  nice
<aftertaf> debian is coooool
<Snifffurt> Now I just "dpkg --force all -i"'d it
<aftertaf> multiarch i a package?
<aftertaf> *is.?
<Snifffurt> nope
<Snifffurt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10037&highlight=acroread+amd64
<aftertaf> k, cool ;)
<nalioth> Snifffurt: safer to have apt compile it from debian source repos
<Snifffurt> the 2nd posting from the bottom is the important one
<Snifffurt> nalioth, probbably
<Snifffurt> nalioth, but I think there's no way arround skype for example
<Snifffurt> or macromedia flash player
<nalioth> not commercial things, no
<Snifffurt> nalioth, well, I would use non commercial variants... but to be honest... are there propper SVG authoring tools arround jet? are there Propper browser plugins arround jet?
<nalioth> inkscape is svg
<Snifffurt> but not authoring
<Snifffurt> it is a vector graphic prog wich uses svg
<nalioth> inkscape creates svg
<Snifffurt> but this is not authoring
<Snifffurt> svg would/could have the same capabillities as flash
<nalioth> Snifffurt: vo kommen sie?
<_rik> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Snifffurt> from switzerland
<nalioth> Snifffurt: thought .ch was familaer
<Snifffurt> familiaer?
<nalioth> familiar
<Snifffurt> ah, I thought you've maybe meant familr
<Snifffurt> thats why ;)
<aftertaf> http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2004/01/msg00035.html <-- multiarch proposition.
<nalioth> nein, ich spreche eine bischen deutsch
<Snifffurt> :)
<Snifffurt> I guess your from ZA
<Snifffurt> dunno thow
<nalioth> mich? ich bin aus Texas
<Snifffurt> ah so
<Snifffurt> lol
<nalioth> i'm well travelled for a Texas boy
<l0rd> hey, es wird deutsch gesprochen...:D
<Snifffurt> hehehe
<Snifffurt> ok knnen wir schon machen
<l0rd> good morning, btw...;)
<Snifffurt> ihr msst nur noch eure Umlaute hervorkramen
<Snifffurt> hehehe
<l0rd> 
<Snifffurt> l0rd, das gilt nicht
<Snifffurt> l0rd, du kommst aus Deutschland
<Snifffurt> hehehe
<aftertaf>  je comprends mais que dalle de ce que vous racontez l les mecs......
<l0rd> sure...;>
<Hobbsee> ich vergesse alle meine Deutsch
<Hobbsee> *vergessen
<nalioth> mich auch
<nalioth> lol
<Snifffurt> Jai oublier tout ma franais
<nalioth> room full of multilinguals here
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> only cos they forced us to learn some german thru school
<aftertaf> hehe. true.
<aftertaf>  forgot like alllll my german though, only did 2 years and was no good.
<nalioth> i learned all my languages voluntarily
<Hobbsee> ours was around 4 years...still wasnt very useful
<Snifffurt> I've learnd all my languages in practice. Not at scool
<l0rd> looks like there are ppl from around the world in this chan...
<Hobbsee> we learned useless stuff like how to say "saltmine" - i mean, how does one use that in regular conversation????
<Hobbsee> there are
<raphink> school sux to teach languages
<Snifffurt> French, this was the one I only learnt at school, and I can hardly build a scentence
<raphink> I'm happy I can speak french fluently ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i set the gmail-notifier to start up when i log in?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it doesn't respect sessioning.
<BROKEN_LADDER> somehow.
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: create a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<nikkia> Hobbsee: knowing how to say 'saltmine' is probably useful in russian :P
<Hobbsee> nikkia: why in russian?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Hobbsee ahh..thanks.
<nikkia> Hobbsee: as in 'please don't send me to the saltmines, i'll tell you everything'
<Hobbsee> nikkia: ah right...
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Snifffurt> It is hard to tell if it is realy usless to learn a word you never use
<Snifffurt> because the brain has enough capacity to store all the information
<Snifffurt> the unnecessary as well
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure it does.
<nikkia> indeed, at the time i did my french oral exam, i thought it utterly pointless to know how to say 'i lost my video camera on the beach', because at that time, noone in their right mind would take a video camera to a beach, or be stupid enough to lose it
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe under ideal conditions where your programming hasn't been messed up by tons of bad mutations.
<nikkia> of course, these days, 20 years later, losing a video camera on a beach is probably a routine daily occurance *shrug*
<BROKEN_LADDER> wow, this is uber c heap. http://www.craigslist.org/eby/apa/106717598.html
<Hobbsee> hehe, probably is
<unstableabel> Hobbsee: you do not learn things you expect when learning a language... vocabulary is important not just for its use in a sentence
<BROKEN_LADDER> nikkia in esperanto i think i could say that.
<nikkia> BROKEN_LADDER: i can say it in any language... '<shout, very loudly>I LOST MY VIDEO CAMERA'
<Hobbsee> unstableabel: that assumes that you learn enough to let you be able to speak in reasonable conversatoin at all.  Unfortunately, the way we learned it, it focused on random words, and not on how to actually hold a conversation, so we could stick the random words in
<nikkia> golden rule, english is universal when you shout it loud enough :P
<Hobbsee> lol @ nikkia 
<Hobbsee> yep
<Snifffurt> lol
<unstableabel> Hobbsee: you don't get my point ... learning words is not just to build up a repertoire of words for use in sentences. words (and word formation) have other uses, they allow your brain to create generalizations of the language without having to take a PhD in lexicology
<nikkia> Hobbsee: there is justification for taking the 'if they don't understand, shout it' routine
<Hobbsee> that is true
<Hobbsee> nikkia: indeed
<aftertaf> raphink:  toi aussi ?? ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> mi maltrovis mian videan kameraon sur la plag`o.
<raphink> aftertaf: ?
<raphink> moi aussi quoi?
<nikkia> Hobbsee: that being, that there is a chance a passer by will overhear, realise that the person doesn't understand, speak english themselves, and offer to help :P
<Hobbsee> lol...indeed
<BROKEN_LADDER> esperanto is the most beautiful thing ever.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so is the dvorak keymap.
<Snifffurt> yea, you can draw conclusions from it and the brain gets trained
<crimsun> function before form
<aftertaf> raphink:  fluent frenchie ;)
<nikkia> BROKEN_LADDER: i'm in two minds on dvorak
<raphink> aftertaf: ben c'est ma langue maternelle d'un autre ct ;)
<nikkia> BROKEN_LADDER: it is nice for tying written english, but utterly annoying for coding
<nikkia> tying=typing
<Snifffurt> BROKEN_LADDER, esperanto must be quite easy to learn. I can decript the scentence ( ok I know it), But I guess it would not be too hard do do it with an other easy scentence
<aftertaf> raphink:  ca a tendence  aider un peu aussi ;)
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> j'avais repr que tu tais franais ceci dit ;)
<raphink> avec un pseudo comme a c'est pas dur ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> the problem right now is, breezy messed up my x, so i can't use my third level chooser to type the accented esperanto characters.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so i just type ` after them.
<raphink> BROKEN_LADDER: I personally prefer ido over esperanto
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<raphink> it's easier and more logical
<BROKEN_LADDER> ido sucks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it's not
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just ugly.
<raphink> well to me it is
<BROKEN_LADDER> it sounds western european.
<raphink> sure it does
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know what's easier about it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate that.
<raphink> and I'm western european so I prefer it
<raphink> ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i like how esperanto sounds so eastern.  eastern european languages sound more sophisticated.
<Snifffurt> raphink, so do I
<BROKEN_LADDER> more northern.
<raphink> it's also more logical on many points
<raphink> like
<BROKEN_LADDER> ido?
<raphink> plurals in -i
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is that logical?
<raphink> are found in many more languages
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think it's freakin stupid.
<raphink> than plural in -j
<BROKEN_LADDER> so what.
<Snifffurt> Ok, i sugesst you to learn hungarian then :P
<Snifffurt> hehehe
<BROKEN_LADDER> hungarian is uralic.
<BROKEN_LADDER> like finnish.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and estonian.
<Snifffurt> absolutly impossible to learn
<BROKEN_LADDER> hungarian is more different from english, than english is from japanese.
<Snifffurt> probbably
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it totally is.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not indo-european.
<Snifffurt> but the difference is not the only hard thing about it
<Snifffurt> it is just CCoooooooooomplicated
<raphink> 27 declinations...
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's a declination?
<raphink> I began learning hungarian and soon gave up
<BROKEN_LADDER> why did you even start? :)
<Snifffurt> in german we have 4 of them
<raphink> yes Snifffurt 
<BROKEN_LADDER> i really wish i could be dictator and force esperanto.
<raphink> and up to 6 in slavonic languages
<unstableabel> BROKEN_LADDER: thats stupid
<raphink> BROKEN_LADDER: I don't think this is the idea of esperanto
<raphink> and I'm always surprised to see such close-mind people using esperanto
<crimsun> you guys get so offtopic in here.
<raphink> that just kills the idea of it
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink i would say about ido, that the i is no more logical than the j.  it's just what you prefer.  the j (y) sound is much more intellectual sounding to me.
<unstableabel> crimsun: :)
<crimsun> (hint, kubuntu-offtopic)
<Snifffurt> crimsun, guess your right
<Snifffurt> hehehe
<raphink> the idea of esperanto is to be easy for most people
<raphink> and it's much easier for most europeans to use -i 
<raphink> than -j
<BROKEN_LADDER> as dictator i would force dvorak keymap, vorbis, metric system, kelvin temperature measurements, etc.
<raphink> which is only used in ancient greek
<BROKEN_LADDER> all logic all the time.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how is it easier?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm an american and i found the j to be very logical and easy.
<nikkia> BROKEN_LADDER: you'd force dvorak on non-english speakers? that's cruel
<BROKEN_LADDER> it just sounds like an oy when you say oj
<BROKEN_LADDER> and j is pronounced like a j in slavic languages a lot.
<unstableabel> aha, we have an "american" amongst us ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> nikkia i'd force esperanto-dvorak on esperanto speakers.
<BROKEN_LADDER> which would be everyone.
<BROKEN_LADDER> every man woman and child.
<BROKEN_LADDER> uh..american?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate this country.
<BROKEN_LADDER> er..our government.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have donated 100$ at least to the impeach bush campaign.
<unstableabel> you seem so much like it though :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.  i want world peace.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and perfection.
<nikkia> BROKEN_LADDER: fair enough, when it happens, you'll recognise me as the woman 1 mile away on the building roof with a AW50 :P
* crimsun chuckles
<unstableabel> ah yes, your kind of perfection i presume :)
<unstableabel> nikkia: LOL
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to live in a world where everyone has clean yards, perfect grammar, genetic perfection to the best of our technological abilities, etc.
<raphink> nikkia: :)
<raphink> BROKEN_LADDER: go live on mars please
<raphink> there you can have that
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: so you're unique because you're just like everyone else? :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> methinks mars will be settled by idiots.
<raphink> then please do
<BROKEN_LADDER> unique?
<raphink> so you can fulfill your prophecy
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would it be bad to fix genetic flaws?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would it be bad to switch to dvorak?  qwerty is obsolete.
<raphink> dvorak is good
<BROKEN_LADDER> we should abandon obsolete systems.
<raphink> but it's a choice
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's great.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why should it be.
<raphink> I tell people it's good to use dvorak
<raphink> and I do use it
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you are stupid and cling to obsolete technology you should be phased out.
<crimsun> this really doesn't belong in #kubuntu at all...
<raphink> but you don't get ideas accepted by forcing them
<BROKEN_LADDER> nah you're right.
<BROKEN_LADDER> then shoot them.
<BROKEN_LADDER> just like stalin said.
<raphink> I always *propose* people to switch to linux, dvorak and ido
<raphink> I never force them to
<BROKEN_LADDER> ido sucks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ido is stupid.
<Snifffurt> well, the thing BROKEN_LADDER is propagating is actualli happening. I've heard that there where 10,000 Langs arround. There are 5,000 arround nowerdays and there will be less than 2,000 in the future
<unstableabel> crimsun: :) atleast, its not about Perl-vs-Python, vi-vs-Emacs, GNOME-vs-KDE :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's ugly.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome and kde is a toss up.  i use kde.
<BROKEN_LADDER> they both have their advantages and disadvantages.  but gnome is very immature.
<unstableabel> Snifffurt: actually, your statistics are wrong by a huge margin, but it is true, world languages are being lost due to english
<BROKEN_LADDER> it lacks a lot of functionality.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nothing wrong with loosing languages.  everything will be lost some day late in our universe's time frame.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the person above me is sawing something.
<unstableabel> Snifffurt: it was a piece of statistics compiled by UNESCO
<nikkia> BROKEN_LADDER: 'losing' is the word you're looking for </slashdot-grammar-nazi>
<crimsun> ok, I "propose" we punt this discussion to -offtopic
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink how does ido handle plural objective?
<l0rd> who wants 2 laugh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just floated over there.
<l0rd> http://www.killsometime.com/video/video.asp?ID=348
<raphink> what do you mean by plural objective BROKEN_LADDER ?
<crimsun> seriously, if it ain't Kubuntu, jab in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<unstableabel> BROKEN_LADDER: well, thats a bad thing ... some say that Einstein could'nt have developed relativity if he didn't know German ... i think thats a fair view though not experimentally provable
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink hundo = dog, hundoj = dogs, hundon = objective case of dog, hundojn = plural objective, in esperanto.
<raphink> unstableabel: interesting
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..in offtopic..
<raphink> I'm convinced philosophy and sciences are linked to languages
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<kinfo> what?
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's a weird thought.
<unstableabel> crimsun: hmm, else the channel will be quiet :) a community has a lot to discuss other than Kubuntu :)
<raphink> and wouldn't exist as they do without the languages in which they were created
<unstableabel> raphink: me too :)
<hussam> I noticed a problem before I left home today. I'll look more into it once I get home in 5 hours. printing does not work. When I try to access printer settings in kcontrol, I get a message saying soemthing like inistializing printer manager or something. andf it hangs there. The only ting I changed to the system in the last couple of days is adding the pppoe conenction 
<raphink> objective case is obsolete BROKEN_LADDER 
<raphink> it's given by the order of the words in the sentences
<raphink> as in most languages
<unstableabel> BROKEN_LADDER: its not at all weird ... your conception of language is something similiar to programming languages, as something to be used ... but there is much more to language
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink oh lord.
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink the big advantage of esperanto is that word order is virtually irrelevant in that case.
<raphink> if the goal is to create an _easy_ language 
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink esperanto is easier.
<raphink> then declinations and cases are not suitable
<hussam> how can I troubleshoot that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can say things in either order.
<BROKEN_LADDER> min amas mia hundo =  mia hundo amas min. = my dog loves me
<crimsun> hussam: is it CUPS-related?
<unstableabel> raphink: i agree re cases ... i don't know what declinations are though :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> mi amas mian hundon = mian hundon amas mi = i love my dog
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink go to offtopic
<hussam> crimsun: not sure I removed cups and reinstalled it but It still gave that error. 
<raphink> gtg
<raphink> time to eat :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> pfft
<unstableabel> ciao raphink :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> stulta hundino
<raphink> ciao unstableabel 
<crimsun> hussam: would you paste the error on pastebin?
<unstableabel> raphink: call me insanekane :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> bonan dormon
<BROKEN_LADDER> c`u ci povas legi c`i tion raphink ?
<raphink> BROKEN_LADDER: mind you, not everyone lives in your country ;)
<hussam> crimsun: I'm not home right now.
<raphink> not even in your side of the world
<raphink> and I'm about to have lunch 
<BROKEN_LADDER> se jes, tiam respondu al mi.
<hussam> crimsun: not near my PC
<raphink> I can't bear esperanto, it sounds like marsian to me ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> kie ci log`as?
<raphink> impossible to pronounce and ugly 
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's so easy to pronounce.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you're crazy dude.
<raphink> for a european that is
<BROKEN_LADDER> pfft
<raphink> anyway
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's so european.
<insanekane> BROKEN_LADDER: ill be happy to crush your cute toy theories about language, but only after half-an-hour
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure you will.
<insanekane> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and in #kubuntu-offtopic as well.....
<BROKEN_LADDER> you have any idea how much i've read about the language?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how much time i've spent studying esperanto?
<raphink> ido was created as a common language for european countries
<raphink> as such it is suitable that it is easy for them
<insanekane> BROKEN_LADDER: i'm not talking abt esperanto
<BROKEN_LADDER> esperanto has been criticized for being too european.
<raphink> and thus close to most european languges
<nalioth> yes, the multilingualicity has been goin on rather long
<raphink> yes
<insanekane> BROKEN_LADDER: im talking abt "language" per se
<Kamping_Kaiser> please you lot, take it to off topic. its flooding here unnecesarily
<raphink> but esperanto was created for a worldwide use
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink esperanto is primarily based on greek, latin, and germanic roots!
<raphink> not ido
<raphink> esperanto was created by a polish guy
<hussam> crimsun: could it be because I now have two IP addresses on the same network card ( one for lan and one for pppoe)? that's the only thing I changed since I dist upgraded to breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink exactly.
<raphink> and it's very close to slavonic languages
<BROKEN_LADDER> and eastern europe is where most root words came from, from latin and greek.
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink not really.
<raphink> well it's not as germanic as volapuk
<hussam> crimsun: or that doesn't affect the print server?
<raphink> BROKEN_LADDER: you don't know what a declination is
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink esperanto has structural and phonetic similarities to slavic, but the word base is not slavic.
<raphink> so I doubt you know germanic and slavic languages
<raphink> at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster: (Install only wanted Debian packages), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.5-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink tell me what it means and i'm sure i would remember it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> universe. crap
<insanekane> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<raphink> BROKEN_LADDER: gavarish po russki ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> insanekane: :S :)
<raphink> BROKEN_LADDER: begin with learning languages, then you can talk about linguistic 
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *mutter mutter* language blather *mutter mutter*
<hussam> crimsun: I'll look more into it when I get home and I'll get back to you. I got to go now
<Hobbsee> hehe Kamping_Kaiser - this channel is more off topic than the actual off topic one is
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh, i know
<Kamping_Kaiser> its ok to be off topic, but this is stupid :|
<BROKEN_LADDER> is ubuntu supposed to get some graphical system loading thing soon?
<raphink> BROKEN_LADDER: when you know about 10 european languages, come and tell me about esperanto and ido
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> why?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would i need to know several languages?
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: graphical system loading thing?  as in, while booting up?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just knew english when i began learning esperanto, and esperanto was easy as pie.
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: if you're on breezy, you should already have one
<raphink> because you're talking about whether esperanto is logical for european or not without knowing what you're talking about 
<BROKEN_LADDER> no i don't.
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes i do know what i'm talking about genius.
<BROKEN_LADDER> hundo = germanic
<BROKEN_LADDER> tablo = latin
<BROKEN_LADDER> err..
<raphink> great ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> god i need to go to bed
<raphink> I think so too
<Hobbsee> can we please kill the chats about languages - there's #kubuntu-offtopic for that
<BROKEN_LADDER> raphink won't go there
<raphink> yep Hobbsee 
<l0rd> bed? where are you from?
<raphink> sorry for that
<Hobbsee> bed's overrated
<BROKEN_LADDER> you're saying breezy has a graphical loader?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :| listent to Hobbsee but not me :|
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i set it up?
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: you mean the one while booting up?
<Hobbsee> it should auto configure
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: yes lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> Hobbsee yeah.
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: it should definelty autoconfigure
<Hobbsee> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is probably for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<Hobbsee> say what lol?  im' sure that doesnt make much sense
<BROKEN_LADDER> options?
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: check out some of these threads for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=2244571
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi thoreauputic
<BROKEN_LADDER> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks
<Hobbsee> evening thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<sars42> heil!
<thoreauputic> evening all ... 
<thoreauputic> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<sars42> :d
<sars42> :-s
<rikva> can i disable usplash in breezy WITHOUT removing kubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> rikva: kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage - it wont get rid of all of kde
<rikva> Hobbsee: so its safe to remove it?
<Hobbsee> yes
<rikva> ok
<Hobbsee> you need it again when you upgrade, i think, or it gives you less chance of error
<Hobbsee> s
<Kamping_Kaiser> much less chance
<Hobbsee> i just install from cd anyway - way easier for each upgrade
<Hobbsee>  /home on a separate partition, easy
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you didnt just say that, did you? 
<Hobbsee> nalioth: erm...which bit...probably not though
<nalioth> install from a cd?
* Kamping_Kaiser torches Hobbsee
* Hobbsee runs away from the pitchforks and flaming torches
* Kamping_Kaiser chants
<Hobbsee> it was a comment on personal preference, particularly dealing with the trouble of having to remove things like openoffice.org, after installing breezy
<nikkia> Hobbsee: it seems almost every debian based distro screws up the OOo packages, i dunno why
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you are missing the beauty of apt-get
<Hobbsee> nalioth: on the contrary - i've experienced it twice
<nikkia> knoppix for example puts some files that shouldn't be owned by OOo in the OOo packages, so when you try to update KDE, OOo prevents it from happening because it's claiming ownership of the mime-types database
<nalioth> and oOo is a lesson to the rule, "java sucks"
<Hobbsee> once it worked, once it definetly didnt
<insanekane> nalioth: Java sucks, Python kicks ass ;)
<insanekane> nalioth: but, OOo doesnt require Java does it ?
<manveru_> java sucks, ruby kicks ass ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does
<Hobbsee> !start a language war
<ubotu> Ruby is better than C#!
<Hobbsee> :P
<manveru_> ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant argue ubotu
<Hobbsee> !start a language war
<manveru_> hmm
<manveru_> !C#
<ubotu> manveru_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<manveru_> uh... maybe?
<manveru_> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087 and also see !javadeb
<manveru_> whoever did that bot, made a good job
<Hobbsee> that they did
<Hobbsee> a whole heap of people made it, i recall
<nalioth> manveru_: cafuego inflicted ubotu upon us, and we have all twisted him into our own image
<nalioth> insanekane: and yes, oOo uses java
<phanter> hello. To install Skype I have to force the installation, because of missing dependicies. Then everytime I update my machine, skype is removed because it is broken. How can I stop my machine from removing skype without having to tell it everytime explicitely.
<insanekane> nalioth: yes, it does, but does it require it ? I don't think so
<nikkia> insanekane: i believe it uses its own bundled version of java, much like how it bundles 99% of your system libs :/
<Hobbsee> nalioth: it's still way better than having no bot
<verden01> hey
<insanekane> nikkia: it does ? not so sure abt that ... in Kubuntu, it uses GCJ
<insanekane> at least afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> it uses gnu java, yeh
<verden01> does anyone have kubuntu running on an AMD64?
<nikkia> insanekane: it uses 'libjavavm.uno' here
<insanekane> nikkia: thats a uno interface library to interface with any given JRE (well not any ....)
<insanekane> wrapper UNO component
<nikkia> and 'javaldx'
<insanekane> maybe to load java UNO components ?
<nikkia> let me put it another way, i have swriter running, and no copy of java appears in my process list, i don't even have gnu's java installed
<verden01> hey Kamping_Kaiser do youcome from Adelaide?
<Kamping_Kaiser> verden01: yeh, SA
<Kamping_Kaiser> AUS
<verden01> yeah i thought i seen a post from you to Linuxsa
<Kamping_Kaiser> verden01: realy? lol. i only made one!
<insanekane> nikkia: there are 2 hypothesis one can draw from that 1) OOo has built-in java vm and 2) OOo doesnt require Java (which I have read before)
<nikkia> insanekane: looks like 2 to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> insanekane: i think its doesn "require" java, but it only works 100% with java
* Hobbsee contemplates visiting Kamping_Kaiser when she goes to adelaide over the holidays
<nikkia> the 'java' page of the prefs have the option to use an installed jvm (perhaps it falls back on a bundled vm?) and no jvm defined in the list here
<Kamping_Kaiser> like you dont "require" legs, but its easyer to walk with tehm :)
<insanekane> nikkia: try this, in oowriter, Tools->Options, and look for the JRE tree item ... does it find a Java VM there ?
<verden01> yeah i have seen your name here and it sorta stuck out when i got the Linuxsa email
* Kamping_Kaiser hopes hes here for Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> heh...where will you be instead?
<Kamping_Kaiser> verden01: who are you? *scary music*
<insanekane> Kamping_Kaiser: i think, only very limited functionality is actually implemented in Java
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: tas or NZ
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<insanekane> Kamping_Kaiser: so far, hacking on OOo, i have yet to encounter any Java files ... probably in there somewhere though :)
<verden01> scary music???  not me
<Kamping_Kaiser> from mid dec to feb
<nikkia> insanekane: tracing the soffice script, it seems to set the javavm to javadlx, which could be a fallback vm ?
<insanekane> but, im sure that OOo Base does require Java, since it requires HSQLDB
<nikkia> insanekane: yeah, i get all kinds of error messages trying to run OOo Base, but i care not :)
<verden01> Kamping_Kaiser, which part of South Aussie are you from?
<insanekane> nikkia: maybe, but i don't see a VM in the sources (maybe i havent looked hard enough :) )
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah...that probably would be while i'm there
<Kamping_Kaiser> verden01: im in hte hills, but im not 'from' sa
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: bugger. :( where do you live?
<verden01> k
<nikkia> insanekane: its probably hidden deep among all the copies of libpng, libjpeg, etc :P
<insanekane> its quite stupid having to theorize about a codebase :)
<insanekane> nikkia: hehe :)
<verden01> i'm near Gawler
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: sydney, i might go visit family in adelaide though
* nalioth sticks by his opinion. "Java Sucks"
<nikkia> insanekane: my usual response when someone asks me about those are 'that's what happens when you let sun work on something'
* insanekane sticks to his opinion, "Java sucks" :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: not sure i can just 'drop by' syd on my way home ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Kamping_Kaiser sticks to nalioth and insanekanes opinions
<insanekane> nikkia: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's a little far out of your way
<nikkia> i actually think java is ok, in places, but it has a place, and i don't think a several hundred megs office suite is in that place :P
<verden01> Kamping_Kaiser, so u live in NSW?
<nalioth> nikkia: and not in a powerpc linux distro where it's support is non-existant (sun)
<Kamping_Kaiser> verden01: no, im in SA
<Kamping_Kaiser> from Tas
<verden01> k   i got it
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<verden01> it took a while  :-)
<insanekane> nikkia: atleast swriter isn't written in Java .. rather in C++
<verden01> i installed blackdown Java for AMd64 from the ubuntu howto's  so i could use Yahoo Chat with Firefox and it doesn't seem to work   any ideas?
<Hobbsee> verden01: i'm one of the ones that live in nsw
<verden01> cool
<verden01> my son live at Paddington
<Hobbsee> ah yes, fun
<verden01> well he works near there 
<verden01> and Oxford Street is an eyeopener if you've never been there b4 :
<nalioth> verden01: on amd64 you are probably out of luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> verden01: what goes wrong with yahoochat?
<verden01> it just doesn't load java 
<verden01> hang on i'll try it and see what it says
* Riddell checks in from london
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell - how's london?
<verden01> when i go to load the java chat applet Firefox just crashes and closes
<aftertaf> cool Riddell you're in london? how is blighty keeping?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: surprisingly warm today
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<Riddell> lots of people
<Hobbsee> i'm jealous now...i want to go to london at some point
<Riddell> and there's a stained glass window of a michelin man here
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm only staying for a couple of hours
<nalioth> Hobbsee: nothing to see there
<aftertaf> Riddell:  yeah it aint cold in northern europe right now, is it? warm here too....
<nalioth> Hobbsee: rains most of the time
<Hobbsee> still, could be interesting
<Hobbsee> yuck...rain...
<nalioth> oh very interesting
<aftertaf> Riddell:  where you from normally then?
<Riddell> aftertaf: it was cold enough in Edinburgh (from I'm normally from)
<aftertaf> oki... a riend from north ofthe border then ;)
<aftertaf> cool....
* aftertaf is english, but northern english, which makes up for it ;)
<nikkia> Riddell: its always cold in edinburgh, even on a  otherwise hot summer day :P
<verden01> Riddell, does that make you a highlander or lowlander?
<Riddell> verden01: edinburgh is lowlands
<Hobbsee> i thought you were all in the US, not england
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  scotland, not england....... :P
<aftertaf> people hve died for less ;)
<verden01> we have some Scottish people at work and they are always on about Highlanders and Lowlanders :)
<Hobbsee> all right, i thought that most of you were in the US, and not in other parts of other continents
<Hobbsee> how's that?
<verden01> its like a oneupmanship thing
<Hobbsee> ah...i was wondering about what the highlander/lowlander thing was
<nikkia> verden01: that's scots for you, IME :)
<verden01> :)
<verden01> :)
<nalioth> Hobbsee: puh-lease. there are very few of us in the states
<nikkia> verden01: IME, even identical twin scots have to find something to be divisive about :)
<verden01> hahahaha
<nalioth> Hobbsee: most of the folks in ubuntuland are from the UK or europe or oz
<Hobbsee> nalioth: lol...first time i've seen that on the net
<Hobbsee> seems really odd
<Hobbsee> especially the ones from aus
<nikkia> Hobbsee: how so?
<verden01> i just have trouble understanding their accent
<Hobbsee> means that it's harder to tell them that we all ride kangaroos to school, etc
* nalioth cant see any accented text on his screen
<verden01> lol
<Hobbsee> it's the stuff that's in french or german lol
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> verden01: i agree, especially over a mic
<verden01> yeah
* nalioth knows better than to have a mic or camera on his box
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> i've had both...just not in a long while, only while still back on windows
<nalioth> y'all would find out i'm an intelligent dolphin
* Hobbsee would like to see a dolphin trying to type
<Hobbsee> it's always interesting seeing pictures of everyone else though - they look nothing like i expect
<verden01> i've never used a cam and don't plan to in the future although i could see there advantage if you had family overseas
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  totally :)
<aftertaf> i havent got many pics, ora website to put them on.... :/
<Hobbsee> crud.  now i've got myself into a hole, havent i
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: there's imageshack.us or another picture hoster of choice
<aftertaf> hehe
* Hobbsee shakes her head at her own stupidity
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps Hobbsee about with a rolled up A4 colour picture of me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> show it then Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a tic
<Hobbsee> k
<nalioth> Hobbsee has pix?
<Hobbsee> yes
* Kamping_Kaiser walks through the quietend channel, burning things adn singing loudly
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<Hobbsee> somewhere lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> find them tehn ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> i knew i'd dug myself a hole and walked into it
<Kamping_Kaiser> sent you link to me. return the favour ;)
* Hobbsee contemplates which ones to show
<Kamping_Kaiser> the ones with least cloth :
<Kamping_Kaiser> p
<Kamping_Kaiser> * :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: are you aware of obscenity laws?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: sort of, but dont aleways remember.
<Hobbsee> that pic was taken in winter - so it's not likely to have the least cloth
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: sending your pix could constitute a violation 
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> kids
<Hobbsee> obscenity laws...hmmm...
<Hobbsee> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and nalioth, links are an 'opt in' arangement ;)
<Hobbsee> that they are
<Hobbsee> i think Kamping_Kaiser is trying to get out of showing his pictures
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> go kk go....
<Kamping_Kaiser> no im not :|
<Hobbsee> then where are the links :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> in PM
<Kamping_Kaiser> where you sent yours ;P
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  and yours then??? ;)
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: i dont see yours...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> i messaged you links
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: you want to look as well eh :O'
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: i got nothing from you...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. try 2
<aftertaf> yeah, i like to see faces :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> same :)
<aftertaf> so Kamping_Kaiser ..... url?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in PM
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont tell me my PM is rooted :|
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: PM Kamping_Kaiser's URL to me?
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  or you are not identified...
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  didnt get it either.
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not identifyed
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was though :(
* Kamping_Kaiser mutters about not ident
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> probably didnt help
* Kamping_Kaiser tries again
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<Hobbsee> got them
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> very interesting
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<aftertaf> cool:)
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for aftertaf to reciprocate
<nikkia> lol @ our team manager
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ?
<nikkia> email server is down, doesn't know when it'll be back up 'i'll drop you an email when its back up'
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> hehe..... i will. ill copy a couple of pics tomotrrow.
<Hobbsee> you'd better
<aftertaf> hehe nikkia heard that before :)
<Hobbsee> otherwise we'll get our torches and pitchforks and attack!
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<nikkia> only pic i have, is terrible, so you're not seeing it :P
<Hobbsee> dinner, back later
<Hobbsee> come on nikkia...
<Hobbsee> PM it to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<aftertaf> nikkia:  me too.... one taken with my palm where i look ill and a bit yellow.
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: nikkia it gives us an idea of what you look like
<aftertaf> ok i found one taken for the factory newsletter when i got here last year
<Hobbsee> oh good, PM it to me
* Kamping_Kaiser plugs apple disc mouse into keyboard into desktop pc, to get enough range to make the mouse usefull :|
<aftertaf> i cant dcc from here, proxy crud .
<aftertaf> whats the best image hosting, theres loads of em.   i have some pics around a meg in size....
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i use my ISPs space, so idont realy know :\
<cyne> hiya
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<aftertaf> imagehosting.us as a first chice, but its slow as hell :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> grab a free and nasty somewhere like geocities
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont know if its any faster though :|
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  youre away, can you get PMs?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: geocities should be renamed pop-up city - not that I've been there lately
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: yeh, i agree actualy, hence nasty i suppose ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oooo. i dont have thunderbird or courier installed :$
* Kamping_Kaiser realises this un-backup could take longer then expected
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: sure can
<aftertaf> cool :)
<thoreauputic> is the opposite of a backup a frontup ?
* thoreauputic ponders the possibilities
* Kamping_Kaiser lets him
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  no, you store it again..... hence a re-store
<Hobbsee> going to head off for a while...night all
<aftertaf> night..
<Kamping_Kaiser> night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> night :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bah. flighty person. fancy going out :| when theres perfectly good irc
<aftertaf> loool
<Kamping_Kaiser> just think. if i didnt have bash, i would have to sit up and watch for 6 hours (now and then typing the next script)while i run some scripts. with bash i type "for i in $(\ls); do ./$i; done" and leave :)
<iceman> toasted my sessions manager screen, i log out and it takes me to command line, how do i fix it 
<avb> try /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<iceman> avb actualy in gnome at the moment only thing i could make run
<avb> how you run it?
<avb> from gdm?
<avb> or kdm?
<avb> or just from console too?
<iceman> iceman@Icebox64:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<iceman> Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not found).
<iceman> Starting K Display Manager: kdm.
<iceman> iceman@Icebox64:~$
<iceman> did a startx to get gnome up 
<iceman> brb
<rysiek> hello guys
<rysiek> quick question: I have recently successfuly installed and configured ATI fglrx driver for my radeon. I suppose that the MESA libs aren't needed any more on my system?
<rysiek> anybody?
<aftertaf> rysiek:  probably not... check with lsmod
<rysiek> aftertaf: no mesa in lsmod :)
<rysiek> aftertaf: getting rid of all *mesa* debs. if that **cks up my system, i will get you ;)
<aftertaf> hehe
* aftertaf hides
<rysiek> you can hide but you can't run :P or whatever :)
<aftertaf> sth like tat yeah ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> omg i am dieing of boredom
* Kamping_Kaiser hands aftertaf a problem
<rysiek> heres something for yo:
<Kamping_Kaiser> how the hell will i restore all my backups????
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  why what went wrong?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: nothing. i have ~20 gig of backups. well. the problem is i dont know how ill restore them all, maintaining my sanity at the samme time
<Kamping_Kaiser> holey bagees
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have 14000 emails sitting on my isps server waiting to be d/ld
<iceman> where is the app's directory for xmms and the like 
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you mean?
<iceman> need to link shoutcast to xmms ... 
<iceman> xmms starts the crashes ... ? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> type 'whereis xmms' in a terminal. should tell you where the binary is
<iceman> /usr/bin/
<iceman> crashes though 
<iceman> streamtuner ;) 
<rysiek> gtg, cu all
<iceman> ok i get the themes from kde-look, but is there a place to install them 
<kkathman> Good morning, if anyone's around :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> evening kkathman :)
<Tm_T> no, we are not round
<Tm_T> we just... are
<kkathman> I see
<kkathman> howdy there Kamping_Kaiser  :)
<kkathman> was just reading about Ajax
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<kkathman> Tm_T: Im round :)
<kkathman> well I think more oval really
<kkathman> I dont feel trainglish, or rectanglish
<kkathman> and I hear its very good to be "Well-rounded", so I'll work towards that.
<iceman> how the hell do you install themes in kde the ones from kde-look are not *.kcsrc files 
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> they are not themes
<Tm_T> windeco or widget style is not whole theme
<iceman> well style .. how the hell do you install them 'where what app 
<pbw> to install a theme go kcontrol -> appearance and themes -> theme manager
<Tm_T> err, you compile it?
<Tm_T> and install then?
<pbw> then click install new theme and nav to tar
<pbw> or whatever they supply
<Tm_T> iceman: open package and read README file?
<iceman> all i get is system setting and no option in there for styles, just the apperance 
<pbw> run command kcontrol.. then nav where i said. i dont use system setting so i'm not sure
<kkathman> iceman: yah someone else was complaining about that. Are the files gzipped or something?
<kkathman> cuz sometimes there are instructions there.
<iceman> kkathman even uuuuuunzipped there not ubuntu format .. 
<kkathman> iceman: I know its not a straightforward process...Hobbsee walked someone through it a few nights ago and I would have never though it would be that difficult
<kkathman> iceman: try this thread, see if it helps:  http://www.kde-forum.org/post/29105/lastpost.html#post29105
<iceman> k
<Zambba> Is there a firewall in Kubuntu?
<Zambba> I mean is there one which is defaultly on
<Kamping_Kaiser> its part of te kernel
<Zambba> Yes I know
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can configure it with firestarter
<Zambba> But is it set up in Kubuntu?
<Zambba> I'm having strange network problems with some programs
<Kamping_Kaiser> Zambba: it should be set to accespt
<at1as> I don't believe so
<Kamping_Kaiser> *accept
<Zambba> okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> shit. load average of 6. never seen a load this high
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: I think you have to apt-get firestarter
<Kamping_Kaiser> mind you, iv never looked while gaming ;)
<at1as> There are multiple apps which can set up a firewall upon install...
<rysiek> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: yeh, its in universe
<at1as> You didn't install any of them, right?
<Zambba> my load avarage is 0.53 now
<kkathman> iptables is another one, but I think thats installed by default
<rysiek> does anybody know how to resize a film in mplayer?
<at1as> Check your ruleset as root by typing "iptables -L -n"
<at1as> Zambaa: Check your ruleset as root by typing "iptables -L -n"
<kkathman> I dont use mplayer, I uses totem
<Zambba> all is ACCEPT
<Kamping_Kaiser> as i said :|
<Zambba> so problem is @ some other place
<rysiek> kkathman: does totem support subtitles?
<kkathman> rysiek: no clue...I never played anything that has subtitles :)
<rysiek> d'oh :)
<rysiek> i need those, unfortunately :/
<kkathman> but totem is standard in kubuntu, so you could try it
<rysiek> and (g)mplayer gets the job done nicely, but I seem to be unable to resize the film
<rysiek> trying ;)
<rysiek> nope, totem is not default
<roman-stefan> wow how much of a linux virgin am i ??? i just learnt that files + folders have owners and groups and permissions!!!
<rysiek> or at least it hadn't been installed when I upgraded
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol roman-stefan
<rysiek> roman-stefan: Polak? :] 
<roman-stefan> grandfather is
<rysiek> :)
<rysiek> two definetely Polish names in your nick here :)
<rysiek> well, whatever
<roman-stefan> :) yeah
<roman-stefan> stefan is my 'middle' name, and my fathers name
<roman-stefan> what country r u in rysiek ?
<rysiek> Poland
<roman-stefan> ah k, im i australia
<rysiek> wow, hell lot of miles from here :)
<roman-stefan> yeah
<g0nk> greetings! new kubuntu user here..
<kkathman> welome g0nk :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi g0nk
<kkathman> they should call this channel Kubuntu-Australia :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> so true
<roman-stefan> for sure
<g0nk> :) im in Florida, US here
* Kamping_Kaiser kicks g0nk
* roman-stefan throws another shrimp on the barbie
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kkathman> I have to stay up late or get up early tho to chat with you guyz tho :(
<g0nk> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. i forget where you are
<kkathman> howdy g0nk Im closer to you I think...Texas here :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats right
<g0nk> howdys!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) we were comparing temps
<kkathman> we do shrimp on the barbie too
<roman-stefan> but do you doo roo on the barbie?
<g0nk> o.O
* kkathman passes Kamping_Kaiser another Fosters
<roman-stefan> eeeeewwwww
<roman-stefan> aussies don't drink fosters
<kkathman> haha
<roman-stefan> thats export
* Kamping_Kaiser mixes with coopers to make it bearable
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<kkathman> well you'd never know it by the way its marketed here :)
<roman-stefan> haha
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> Why dontcha know Fosters is like the National Beer of Australia :)
<roman-stefan> me and Kamping_Kaiser drink coopers, cos we're from south aus
<g0nk> no kiddin.. they market it like it's Water over there.. :)
<roman-stefan> haha
<stbain> tagline  is "Fosters... Australian for beer"
<kkathman> Funny, I have several friends in the Netherlands, and you'd think Heineken would be the thing, but they hate it!!
<roman-stefan> haha
<roman-stefan> maybe the best way to offload average beer is to market it oversees
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<kkathman> roman-stefan: I think theres truth in that
<Kamping_Kaiser> or sell it to victorians
<Kamping_Kaiser> or qld'rs
<roman-stefan> they make enough shit of their own
<Kamping_Kaiser> XXXX <- == teh suxor
<roman-stefan> don't start on queensland, im stuck up here
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<roman-stefan> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> OWNED
<roman-stefan> XXXX or VB??
<kkathman> g0nk: so how are you liking Kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> both are shit. 
<roman-stefan> bullett to the head or slashed wrists ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. kkathman good idea
<kkathman> rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: yeh. but its not painfull enough :)
<kkathman> thought I'd see if he's got any issues :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure, hes talking to you :P
<roman-stefan> xxxx grows on you when its warm
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can catch up for a fosters sometime :P
<kkathman> Never had Fosters actually
<_manveru> is there a problem using bluetooth-headsets in kubuntu?
<roman-stefan> honestly the beer i go for up here is tooheys new
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure if i did, if i have it was up in the tropix ona  boat blind drunk
<g0nk> so far i like Kubuntu.. couple probs.. ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: yeh, its not bad
<kkathman> g0nk: what probs?
<g0nk> granted, im a linux 1st timer.. so im sure im just missing something somwhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> g0nk: the start button has a k on it ;)
<roman-stefan> yay fellow virgin
<_manveru> g0nk: you made it into irc, so it can't be that bad
<g0nk> lol
<kkathman> its ok, g0nk, if you only have a couple of probs..thats pretty good
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: but one prob will be getting java running on his amd 64 ;)
<g0nk> well, im on my work machine right now.. my laptop has kubuntu on it
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: yah or on any computer actually...kind of a bear on Linux
<g0nk> cant enable my wireless card for some odd reason, and when i run "kdesu kcontrol" all the changes I make in it dont get applied..
* roman-stefan crakcs his last tooheys pils
<kkathman> g0nk: yah there are some issues with administrator mode for one
<roman-stefan> bout as european i get is an australian brewed pilsener
<kkathman> I would have thought they would have fixed that by now
<kkathman> its very annoying
<g0nk> i've posted in the forums, here http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1067.0 and it's been helpful, but im still stuck..
<kkathman> g0nk: you've gone through all the ndiswrapper troubleshooting?
<g0nk> the wut? :)
<jjesse> the adminstrator mode one is a bug, check bugzilla for work arounds
<kkathman> I cant help much, cuz I dont have wireless...but there are some things you have to do in ndiswrapper I think
<kkathman> jjesse: yah I know..but its still a bug that never should have been there...it wasnt in hoary
<jjesse> kkathman: i know there's lot of discussion on #kubuntu-devel on trying to track it down for some reason they can't figure it out
<kkathman> jjesse: kinda weird eh?  Someone did something to a common sub, since its pervasive...shouldnt be that hard, except in open source development its compounded
<g0nk> im thinking i might install Ubuntu (since it worked when i tried that before) then just install the KDE packages to run KDE.. 
<kkathman> g0nk: you could do that...I'd suggest a clean ubuntu install, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> if you are going to reinstall that is
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt ever had load like this :|
<kkathman> hey hussam :)  Good morning!
<g0nk> yeah, well, there's nothing on the system except the OS, so it's not like it would be a big deal to reinstall anyways.. :)
<hussam> kkathman: hi
<roman-stefan> what load Kamping_Kaiser ?
<kkathman> g0nk: two schools of thought:  if you are learning Linux, try working through the issue as best you can. If you just have a laptop and need to get it up and running, re-install :)
<kkathman> hussam: you ok today bud?
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: betweeen 7 and 9 atm
<Kamping_Kaiser> just dropped off. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. wonder why
<Kamping_Kaiser> itll kick in again soon :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> load average is 5. for the last 3 readings (1, 5,10 minutes?)
<g0nk> kkathman: yeah, im trying to figure it out.. got the message on the official forums to see what they say,  if all else fails, i'll reinstall
<kkathman> g0nk: good :)
<hussam> anybody?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, didnt see q quiestion hussam
<kkathman> I didnt see the question either
<kkathman> hussam: could you repeat it, Im not sure it was displayed in here
<Kamping_Kaiser> glad im not a totla idiot
<hussam> ok
<hussam> I can't seem to be able to print. I get this error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/406476
<hussam> I know its not a cups error. It has to do with network since it started when I comfigured pppoe connection
<hussam> http://localhost:631 times out as well
<kkathman> hussam: hmm.. I assume you checked to see if cups was running of course
<hussam> yes
<hussam> I even restarted cups
<kkathman> did you try stopping and restarting?
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> hehe
<jsubl2> hussam: localhost is pingable
<kkathman> ok, try this hussam ,   try removing your printer and re-add it
<hussam> kkathman: I can't get to the print manager
<_seezer> hi
<hussam> jsubl2: you're onto something. no, local host is not pingable
<kkathman> hussam: in the system settings, hardware, printers
<roman-stefan> hello'
<kkathman> ohhhh ooops
<hussam> kkathman: it hangs then gives an error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/406476
<hussam> jsubl2:  localhost is not pingable
<jsubl2> hussam: but the pppoe stuff works?
<hussam> jsubl2:  yes
<jsubl2> odd
<jsubl2>  ifconfig lo
<hussam> jsubl2:  so I have two addresses on the network card eth0: 10.0.2.17 and ppp0: 17.16.200.176
<kkathman> well you are on line on that computer, hussam ??
<hussam> yes
<jsubl2> hussam: localhost should resolve to 127.0.0.1 which is the lo interface... thus how does ifconfig lo look
<hussam> jsubl2: can you please look here? http://pastebin.com/406495
<hussam> jsubl2: this is the output of ifconfig lo
<jsubl2> post cat /etc/network/interfaces results
<jsubl2> the lo you posted looks odd to me
<hussam> jsubl2: http://pastebin.com/406499
<roman-stefan> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php on this kubuntu site it says a wide variety of pluggins are available to support a large variety of media types, where do you find these pluggins?
<roman-stefan> (for the gstreamer)
<kkathman> hussam:  read the section here on Enabling cupsys Web Admin Interface..maybe this will help:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/
<hussam> jsubl2: so I need to reconfigure lo somehow or something like that?
<kkathman> the cupsys web admin is disabled by default
<jsubl2> hussam: http://pastebin.com/406503
<kkathman> so you need to read that above link and it tells you how to start it
<g0nk> quick question, when doing a new install, is it better to use LVM or no? (not even sure what it is) i've been just selecting non-LVM though with previous installs
<jsubl2> hussam: i posted the lo portion of mine
<hussam> where?
<kkathman> hussam: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/
<jsubl2> http://pastebin.com/406503
<kkathman> jsubl2: i think he just needs to enable the cupsys web admin server
<hussam> jsubl2: I add that to /etc/network/interfaces?
<jsubl2> hussam: copy the original to a safe place.. comment out lines 1 2 and 3 and put in the two i posted.  
<kkathman> arggh
<jsubl2> hussam: but make sure to keep the original.. i don't have pppoe so I am not sure if that is why your looks wrong.. but i feel like the problem is there somewhere
<hussam> ok
<hussam> brb, I'm going to reboot
<jsubl2> hussam maybe the original is ok and you just need to add auto lo
<jsubl2> kkathman: that would not explain lo not being pingable
<hussam> ok thanks, it works now
<hussam> I rebooted after editing /etc/network/interfaces and it works now
<g0nk> ok, reinstalling with LVM now, just for the hell of it
<jsubl2> hussam: great!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> g0nk: have fun
<hussam> thanks again. I was one minute away from giving up
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_)
<NetSKaVeN> a question
<NetSKaVeN> anyone has flashplayer working with Konqueror?
<seezer> NetSKaVeN: yes
<NetSKaVeN> it doesn't work to me  :/
<seezer> errors/effects?
<NetSKaVeN> no flash
<NetSKaVeN> firefox is working ok with the plugin and it seems konqueror see it too
<NetSKaVeN> but flash don't work
<seezer> do you see it in konquerors plugins settings?
<NetSKaVeN> yeah
<seezer> points to /usr/lib/netscape/plugins-libc6/libflashplayer.so?
<NetSKaVeN> I have it into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<NetSKaVeN> deb doesn't work and direct download from Macromedia doesn't work too
<NetSKaVeN> the same problem
<seezer> deb works fine here. did you try flashplugin-nonfree?
<NetSKaVeN> and I have the same problem in 2 machines, one with KDE 3.4.3 and other with KDE 3.5beta2
<NetSKaVeN> yeah, it doesn't work too
<seezer> i bet you do something wrong :)
<NetSKaVeN> O_O
<NetSKaVeN> I discover the cause now
<seezer> and konqueror really got it in the 'plugins' tab in 'netscape plugins'?
<NetSKaVeN> stranger thing
<NetSKaVeN> thanks anyway  :))
<seezer> it worked here with flashplayer-mozilla and nonfree. strange.
<seezer> kde 3.4.2, 3.4.3, 3.5beta1 and beta2
<amarock> how do i reduce size of text in kmenu? and large windows?
<NetSKaVeN> seezer: it's working ok now
<seezer> NetSKaVeN: ah. what did you do?
<NetSKaVeN> I had an option bad into config of konqueror
<NetSKaVeN> it needs global activation
<NetSKaVeN> pfffffffff, now aptitude say me corrupted index
<NetSKaVeN> any idea?
<NetSKaVeN> all working ok now again
<roman-stefan> i managed to get flash working in firefox!!!!! but i still can't play mp3's or watch videos yet :(
<seezer> roman-stefan: did you try mozilla-mplayer?
<roman-stefan> it wouldn't install using apt-get install command thingo
<amarock> anyone here who upgraded to kde 3.5? did u face any probs after update?
<roman-stefan> is that package on the 'universe' in adept ??
<seezer> amarock: beta1 was pretty stable for me. beta2 got its problems..
<seezer> roman-stefan: sec
<amarock> whats the command to do kde upgrade?
<seezer> amarock: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<seezer> roman-stefan: its mulitverse
<amarock> anyone here who used initng to reduce boot time and never faced any probs??
<NetSKaVeN> I'm working here without important problems with beta2
<seezer> kgpg, kontact (and many programms under it), artsd, noatun are buggy here
<amarock> seezer: thats for beta2, for beta1 what commands needed?
<seezer> amarock: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<roman-stefan> ive enabled  (deleted ## ) multiverse... but mozilla-mplayer isn't available thriough adept
<seezer> roman-stefan: did you hit 'fetch updates'?
<roman-stefan> yes
<roman-stefan> ldouble check that i enabled multiverse
<seezer> can't say more
<amarock> tomorrow i hope to do fresh install of breezy:), then add lotsa programs.........
<roman-stefan> yes the ## in front of the multiverse addresses are gone
<roman-stefan> no sign of mplayer on adept...
<Kamping_Kaiser> mplayer is in universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> mplayer-[56] 86
<Kamping_Kaiser> and -k7
<seezer> mplayer != mozilla-mplayer
<NetSKaVeN> I see mozilla-mplayer too
<seezer> may i guess the reason? it's there! :)
<amarock> can i get w32codecs etc. from debian marillat repo??
<seezer> amarock: sure. why asking?
<amarock> coz ppl get these from diff places......i dont know what wud be best place
<seezer> marillat is fine
<olwin> w32codec --> see plf 
<NetSKaVeN> plf is from Mdv, isn't it?
<olwin> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf  ; now it's for ubuntu too ;)
<NetSKaVeN> wow!!!
<roman-stefan> i still can't c it available :(
<amarock> seezer: can u give me the exact line i should add to sources.list?
<olwin> for the moment : in plf you can dowload : w32codec, J2sdk, J2re, realplay
<amarock> plz give me full address of plf site!!
<roman-stefan> can u just remove the ## infront of all the addresses in the /etc/apt/sources.list file ??
<amarock> its not there by default.......
<olwin> ## PLF Free
<olwin> deb http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free
<olwin> ## PLF Non-free
<olwin> deb http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy non-free
<amarock> olwin: thx
<seezer> amarock: may i point you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation ?
<seezer> there are links for everything
<seezer> including you w32thingy
<seezer> your
<roman-stefan> do you need to restart after installing packages??
<seezer> roman-stefan: no - since it's not the kernel
<roman-stefan> oh, are packages "binaries"
<amarock> hey why do i have to install gcc3 base too? coming upto 13.7 mb......
<seezer> you can only run binaries. even if you download sources you have to build binaries out of them.
<seezer> amarock: because something you want to install depends on it
<amarock> hmmm.......i thought only the w32codecs deb wud do........:)
<fujisan> Look at my new monitors :P http://www.icir.org/hodson/1600sw/dual-1600sw.jpg
<g0nk> :( me want!!
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> sorry for my own usage :)
<_fred> Hallo!?
<g0nk> hi
<_fred> wohoo es geht
<chavo> hallo?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> _fred: english here
<_fred> ah okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> or try #kubuntu-de
<_fred> thank you
<g0nk> question..
<seezer> answer
<g0nk> if i have jsut installed the newest Ubuntu, cna I have the CD for Kubuntu Breezy, can i pop in the Kubuntu CD and install KDE off of it? since i dont' have a network conenction... :)
<g0nk> and holy crap i cant type today
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can
<seezer> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)] / breezy main restricted
<g0nk> kewlies
<seezer> add this or a fitting line to your sources.list
<seezer> watch that mine is from preview
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<roman-stefan> YAY mp3's are now playing!!!! i did need to restart!!!!
<seezer> firefox?
<roman-stefan> seezer: was that to me?
<roman-stefan> no this is in amarok
<Kamping_Kaiser> you shouldnt have had to :(
<roman-stefan> gstreamer is now werking, after downloading a bunch of packages
<seezer> ah. lol. sorry. i got your question like "can't play mp3s and videos in firefox"
<roman-stefan> sound quality is pretty shitty but
<g0nk> hmm, ok, when i pop in the Kubuntu 5.10 CD it actually asks if i wanna "Automatically Upgrade" or Start Package manager..  should i do one of these instead of the command line?
<seezer> gst-register-0.8 should have done this too
<roman-stefan> and i still have the hurdle of getting it to go out the digital optical output to my amp
<seezer> roman-stefan: can you set it in alsamixer perhaps?
<roman-stefan> that has worked in other distros
<seezer> but not in kubuntu?
<roman-stefan> oop
<roman-stefan> i have kmix not alsamixer :S
<seezer> you should have alsamixer too (console tool)
<roman-stefan> oh
<seezer> but i bet kmix could do it too
<seezer> i have a switch for my optical in kmix
<roman-stefan> hmmm for some reason there is not digital option, i don't know whether ICH5 as a card and realtek alc650f as a chipset is what an ac97 should be!!!
<roman-stefan> is it??
<seezer> since there are soundblasters i got one :) don't know. look at the alsa homepage. there is a matrix.
<roman-stefan> like will i need to take a red or green pill??
<seezer> or like a overview ;)
<g0nk> hmm, ok, when i pop in the Kubuntu 5.10 CD it actually asks if i wanna "Automatically Upgrade" or Start Package manager..  should i do one of these instead of the command line?
<seezer> g0nk: what about trying? ;)
<roman-stefan> YAAAAAAAAAAAAY my video is werking now too!!! now i won't need imagination before i go to bed!!! woohooo
<seezer> roman-stefan: :P
<g0nk> well, i tried the command line and it said deb was an unrecognized command
<seezer> you could have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications once
<seezer> roman-stefan
<seezer> g0nk: read what people write
<seezer> scroll up and read again what i wrote about this line
<seezer> ;)
<nikkia> roman-stefan: AC97 is a bit weird, most people grossly fail to understand what it actually is :)
<nikkia> roman-stefan: for example, the SBLive and the Audigy are AC97 based, but people assume 'AC97 == onboard audio == rubbish'
<g0nk> ok, figured it out, adding the KDE packages now.. 
<_thumper_> anyone here familiar with the nvidia GeForce FX 5200?
<roman-stefan> thanx nikkia
<_thumper_> nikkia, someone yesterday said that you had a nvidia 5200, is that right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _thumper_: sup?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont, but might be able to help
<mpmc> How do I add the multivirse/univirse????? respos?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell mpmc about repositories
<_thumper_> Kamping_Kaiser, I was wondering which is best, 7667 or 7174?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _thumper_: cant answer that
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect its not a big diff
<_thumper_> Kamping_Kaiser, also,  are the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-xxx-legacy packages needed?
<roman-stefan> wow how good is linux and firefox, i can see japanese hiragana characters in my browser!!!
<mpmc> tell mpmc about repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol 
<mpmc> !tell mpmc about repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpmc: with a !
<mpmc> I know
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you can use !tell me
<mpmc> Hes not replying
<ph8> hi all, I've got a printer problem; I'm running an HP 1410 PSC with the 1400 drivers, as recommended. At the moment it says 'stopped' and I can't print anything - i've tried hitting 'start printer' in the control panel and it processes for a while then decides it's paused again - anyone seen this before?
<mpmc> sorry
<mpmc> !tell mpmc about repositories
<mpmc> he wont talk to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> try !tell me about
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about repositories
<mpmc> !tell me about repositories
<roman-stefan> who has an ac97 here??
<_thumper_> !tell me about repositories
<mpmc> nothing
<g0nk> ooooooooook, well i installed the KDE packages from the Kubuntu cd, and it's still booting into Gnome.. how do I set it as KDE as the default?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpmc: try /msg ubotu repositories
<_thumper_> !tell /me about repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> g0nk: on the login screen, theres a'session' option
<g0nk> oh..
<g0nk> duh
<g0nk> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> _thumper_: no /
<roman-stefan> nikkia: do you use an ac97 ?
<g0nk> wow! whaddya know! that worked! 
<g0nk> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mpmc> It wont talk to me.. I need to login <_<
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpmc: you need to register your nic?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /msg nickserv help register
<nikkia> roman-stefan: yeah, ICH4
<mpmc> no reply
<nikkia> roman-stefan: driving a SoundMax
<ph8> someone please? really stuck -  can't think of anything else to do
<ph8> if i remove and readd the printer i get the same situation
<roman-stefan> ah so not just intel use/make ac97 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: I think you lost me on that one
<g0nk> hmmm..  seems as though kcontrol still isnt applying my choices.. :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpmc:  ^^
<mpmc> man thats annoying
<mpmc> nickserv wont talk <_<
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. strange
<mpmc> does it talk to you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<_thumper_> Kamping_Kaiser, but it's still early (GMT)
<mpmc> <_<
<Kamping_Kaiser> _thumper_: yeh, its early... half past one am ;)
<mpmc> is nickserv alive????
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. half an hour before my usual bedtime
<Kamping_Kaiser> your right, it is early
<aljosa> is there a pon (to activate dsl connection) gui frontend?
<mpmc> !tell me about mp3 support
<spiral> hi
<nikkia> aljosa: did you try kppp ?
<mpmc> how do I add mp3 support for amarok?
<nikkia> aljosa: i imagine there is a way to tell kppp about existing peer configurations
<aljosa> nikkia: isn't kppp for ppp connection? i need to activate pppoe, something else?
<nikkia> aljosa: what exactly do you think pon does?
<nikkia> aljosa: it calls pppd with the named argument to connect to that peer, the 'ppp' in 'pppoe' is the same ppp :)
<nikkia> aljosa: i use pon/poff to start up my VPN's to the various offices for the company i work to, it doesn't mean i'm phoning them on a dial-up modem :)
<nikkia> (in that case, its tunneled ppp i'm using)
<sartek> hi i have installed firestarter on my kubuntu 5.10 how can i set to start at booting?
<seezer> sartek: do you have a /etc/init.d/firestarter or something?
<sartek> es
<sartek> i have
<seezer> then link it to your runlevel dir. like ln -s /etc/init.d/firestarter /etc/rc5.d/S99firestarter
<seezer> (with sudo)
<seezer> ah - firestarter is a graphical thingy
<mpmc> how do I install mp3 support for amarok?
<hydrogen> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<hydrogen> mpmc ^
<_xuniL> it doesent happening any thing then i editing my kmenu... need help with that..!
<DaSkreech> Go dapper!!
<DaSkreech> Does Ubuntu still support Lynx?
<mpmc> How do I install mp3 codecs so they work in amarok..
<Zambba> apt-get install lame
<mpmc> erc: Package lame has no installation candidate
<Zambba> oh install to gstreamer0.8-lame
<_xuniL> mpmc gott it working for me then i installed gstreamer and amarok-gstreamer...
<mpmc> it says they aint available
<Zambba> mpmc: Do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<mpmc> no
<DaSkreech> Does anyone here have lynx installed?
<mpmc> Zambba: can you give me the line
<DaSkreech> If you don't can You try and install it? apt-get is throwing an uninstallable error for me
<Zambba> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<Zambba> I have all-in-one ;)
<aljosa> kppp can't activate pppoe connection, is there a kde app that activates pppoe connection or pon?
<_xuniL> can someone help me i cant change in my kmenu...
<DaSkreech> What would make an application uninstallable?
<aljosa> DaSkreech: maybe failed installation. try reinstalling with --force option and then uninstall
<vonHalenbach> aljosa: Yes Kinternet.
<chavo> DaSkreech, no idea it just installed here, although I prefer links for console browsing
<aljosa> vonHalenbach: on ubuntu? isn't that suse?
<Zambba> Kindernet
<vonHalenbach> That was on suse 8.0
<aljosa> vonHalenbach: what about kubuntu? i don't like to open shell just so i can go online
<vonHalenbach> same with me.
<vonHalenbach> that is bugging me.
<DaSkreech> chavo: Ah Links That was what I was looking for ;)
<chavo> I like to have links for those rare times an update breaks x
<aljosa> is there anybody here who connects via pppoe and uses gui to activate connection?
<mpmc> At last Music!!!
<mpmc> I'm new to Linux :P
<chavo> you can play music in Linux too!?!?!?
<DaSkreech> chavo: I have a headless server so it comes in nice to test things sometimes
<DaSkreech> Wonders never cease. It recognizes speakers too!
* DaSkreech almost typed windows never cease
<DaSkreech> Though that's as true as the statement above :-)
<mpmc> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mpmc> !ubotu add
<ubotu> I heard add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<mpmc> !ubotu tell me about add
<mpmc> !ubotu help
<mpmc> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DaSkreech> mpmc: What are you looking for?
<mpmc> apache2-mpm-worker
<mpmc> I wanna know a little about it
<toby_> Anyone here know much about ssh and sshd?
<DaSkreech> !apache
<ubotu> hmm... apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<mpmc> ooo
<nava> could somebody help me to install this iconset http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13507  its installed with some script which i cant use
<mpmc> !apache2-mpm-worker
<ubotu> mpmc: I give up, what is it?
<mpmc> lol
<toby_> I can connect (using putty on Windows) to my ubuntu, and it asks for the username/password as usual. Then, after processing .bash_profile, the connection is closed by ubuntu.
<toby_> It's like there's some policy I need to turn off somewhere...
<vonHalenbach> toby_: what user tries to log in? root?
<toby_> vonHalenbach: not root, no, just my ordinary user
<toby_> toby@tobyjr:~/apps/tss2_rc2$ ssh localhost
<toby_> toby@localhost's password:
<toby_> Linux tobyjr 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<toby_> (echoes from .bash_profile
<toby_> Connection to localhost closed.
<toby_> I get in, but am immediately dumped out again.
<vonHalenbach> toby_:  I know this behavior from suse 8.0
<Hering> Hello everybody
<toby_> vonHalenbach: Do you remember what caused it?
<mpmc> how do I tell chmod what user, I want 777 permissons on a folder?
<Hering> Sorry about my english language but could someone help me with the installation of VLC? I am completely new in the world of linux and kubuntu...
<vonHalenbach> there was something misconfigured. probably /etc/services
<vonHalenbach> I dont know.
<Xeef> hello
<Xeef> can anybody tell me how to install lib3ds??
<vonHalenbach> You have to allow a login on your machine from other hosts.
<vonHalenbach> "/etc/allowed.hosts"    or so?
<vonHalenbach> hosts.allowed
<DaSkreech> So since the dapper drake is apparently a dragon can I assume that it is realted to konqui?
* Xeef can anybody tell me how to install lib3ds??
<jjesse> isn't a drake a male duck or something like that as well?
<DaSkreech> Xeef: Try apt-get install lib3ds
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Yeah But it seems that it leans towards being a dragon
<Xeef> DaSkreech i tryed..Couldn't find package lib3ds :/
<DaSkreech> Xeef: Do you have universe repos?
<mpmc> How do I remove a folder and all of its contents?
<toby_> vonHalenbach: I have the line 'ssh:all' in my /etc/hosts.allow file
<Xeef> DaSkreech repos=??
<DaSkreech> Repository 
<kkathman> afternoon all :)
<toby_> How would I go about re-starting sshd? On other distros it is '/etc/init.d/sshd restart', but not on ubuntu it seems
<DaSkreech> Xeef: Repository
<kkathman> or whatever it is where you are
<vonHalenbach> toby_: i dont know. sorry
<Xeef> DaSkreech yea..i have..
<toby_> vonHalenbach: Okay, thanks.
<kkathman> toby_: its the same in Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Xeef: Ummm can you get a deb for the lib?
<nikkia> toby_: what you're probably missing, is that [k] ubuntu doesn't install the ssh server by default, only the client, you need to install it :)
<mpmc> is there anything like screem for KDE?
<Xeef> DaSkreech hmm..i will try to find..
<kkathman> Xeef: trying to use AutoCAD?
<kkathman> sorry Autodesk
<nikkia> mpmc: quanta plus ?
<toby_> nikkia: I did install sshd via adept... (took me a moment to realise I had to:) )
<toby_> nikkia: I can't see how to restart the daemon though
<kkathman> toby_: its what you typed above
<Xeef> kkathman no
<kkathman> yes
<nikkia> toby, if the server is installed, its /etc/init.d/sshd restart   same as every other sysvinitscripts distro
<kkathman> right
<nikkia> toby, with 'sudo' prepended to the command, of course
<kkathman> hey nikkia how are you today?
<nikkia> toby, note, the command completer won't find it unless you type the sudo, because bash's command completion is 'smart' like that
<nikkia> kkathman: tired, annoyed, etc
<kkathman> rofl
* kkathman gets nikkia a beer
<Tm_T> :(
<bastardkestrel> crap evolution just crashed again
<bastardkestrel> im thinking of going to kontact
<Tm_T> Kontact <3
<nikkia> kkathman: thanks, but no thanks, i don't drink :P
<kkathman> sorry nikkia maybe lemonade??
<bastardkestrel> Tm_T: hows it working?
<kkathman> Tm_T: or Thunderbird
<Tm_T> bastardkestrel: very well here, using from svn
<bastardkestrel> will any accept outlook pst files somehow?
<Tm_T> kkathman: err, Kontact is way _more_ than just mail client
<bastardkestrel> i know
<bastardkestrel> i used to use it
<kkathman> Tm_T: I know I use Kontact too, but not for email tho
<bastardkestrel> im just installin kubuntu
<bastardkestrel> im using ubuntu at the moment
<Tm_T> kkathman: I use it to mail and ... everything it can do
<toby_> 'root@tobyjr:/etc/init.d# whereis sshd' yields 'sshd: /usr/sbin/sshd'
<kkathman> kewlness Tm_T  :)
<toby_> 'root@tobyjr:/etc/init.d# ls /etc/init.d/ | grep ssh' yields just 'ssh'
<bastardkestrel> my evolution program crashed then refused to open
<bastardkestrel> after that my desktop background dissapeared
<toby_> Maybe I need to do some restarting, changing init levels or something, to finalise the sshd install?
<bastardkestrel> i used evolution form kubuntu the other day and it crashed then i could not get the ubuntu desktop at all
<bastardkestrel> I think is nvidia or xorg
<bastardkestrel> when i remove glx much more stable
<kkathman> Tm_T: hmm just started Kontact, to try mail again....crashed :(
<bastardkestrel> damn dont tell me that
<kkathman> I think this is why I dumped it the last time :)
<bastardkestrel> what are yo using?
<bastardkestrel> thunderbird?
<Tm_T> kkathman: yu, broken package
<Tm_T> kkathman: I compile it myself
<bastardkestrel> is anybody else having graphic problems
<bastardkestrel> im scared to do anything work related
<Tm_T> I do
<bastardkestrel> fuk
<bastardkestrel> i may have to go to winblos
<Tm_T> can't find out how I can do this background to be even better
<Tm_T> maybe more shadow... or reflection!
<bastardkestrel> Tm_T: is it a laptop?
<Tm_T> nope
<bastardkestrel> nvidia
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and all working fine here
<Tm_T> just need more gimp
<bastardkestrel> no crashes
<Tm_T> nop
<bastardkestrel> cool
<bastardkestrel> gimp is nice for design
<Tm_T> it's ok
<bastardkestrel> i use it to build web sites
<Tm_T> I use it to do desktop graphics
<nikkia> i use it to sort out the mess that our artists send me :P
<bastardkestrel> i cant run nvidia or i get worse crashes, ipw screws up, and windows start to blank
<bastardkestrel> but some folks on the forum think its the kernel
<Tm_T> I think too
<bastardkestrel> what?
<bastardkestrel> kernel?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Tm_T> bastardkestrel: yes
<kkathman> Tm_T: uhm...do I need to do anything special in Kontact besides set up an account?
<bastardkestrel> hmmm
<kkathman> cuz Kontact is doing squat!
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
<Tm_T> squat?
<kkathman> I click the "Check Mail IN" and NOTHING...absolutely nothing happens
<bastardkestrel> anybody know what will read outlook pst files
<Tm_T> kkathman: as I said, broken package
<kkathman> its what came with kubuntu dude
<Tm_T> kkathman: I think at least
<kkathman> got updated in the upgrade
<Tm_T> kkathman: btw, did you setup your smtp ?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> and the incoming
<bastardkestrel> kkathman: make sure to leave messages on server for a while
<Tm_T> hmm
<kkathman> but when I click the incoming, theres not even a blip
<bastardkestrel> kkathman: just in case
<kkathman> yah...well I have thunderbird working and it works like a champ
<kkathman> this is why I tell people NOT to use Kontact :)  its just as buggy as Kopete :)
<bastardkestrel> i like how thunderbird will save kontacts 
<bastardkestrel> or address book
<kkathman> AHA!! nothing serious...you just have to shut the whole program down, bring it up, let it crash, then restart and it works fine now...wow why didnt I think of that procedure
<Tm_T> =)
<bastardkestrel> if i use thunderbird is there a way to integrate a calendar?
<Tm_T> kkathman: to me, Kontact AND Kopete both are very fine
<Tm_T> ;)
<bastardkestrel> ive always liked kontact
<chavo> kontact rocks for me, but I build it from source
<kkathman> but you recompile all your apps, too, Tm_T  :)
<bastardkestrel> actually starting to like evolution
<Tm_T> kkathman: all the time
<Almindor> kdevelop/interface designer goes boom
<kkathman> yah chavo...thats what I mean...its great for those that actually create their own thing :)
<Almindor> is it known?
<bastardkestrel> in gnome the calendar on desktop goes to evolution when clciked
<Tm_T> kkathman: always using "unstable" versions
<kkathman> is there anything that IS stable Tm_T  :)
<chavo> I had a problem with it crashing the other day, but traced it to one certain message and spamassassin
<kkathman> haha
<Tm_T> kkathman: =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: another downside of open source... version control :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: downside?
<chavo> I like akgregator too, and having it all in one window
<kkathman> Tm_T: there are upsides too :)
<kkathman> Tm_T: sometimes
<Tm_T> I can't see any downside in version control
<macario> Hola kubunteros!!! Saludos desde Veracruz, Mxico!!
<Tm_T> muy bien
<kkathman> Tm_T: thats because you havent spent your life in software development :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: not yet
<kkathman> Tm_T: I dont live a day without it in my business :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: starting to be that way now
<_jeremy> guys
<_jeremy> I've gone back to hoary
<frank> _jeremy: from breezy?
<_jeremy> I've installed breezy twice, and twice within a few days had an unusable system
<_jeremy> I'm not prepared to do it again
<frank> _jeremy: It installs fine for most people but if hoary works, great
<frank> hoary will have security updates for another year
<_jeremy> It installs fine... I don't know whats going on but within a few days of doing a fresh install I've got a system that is hanging during bootup, or KDE is hanging during its startup
<_jeremy> I'm not doing anything unusual with it
<_jeremy> I can't have a system that I'm afraid to reboot because it might not boot up
<_jeremy> KDE's startup is woefully slow too
<frank> _jeremy: so it works for a while, then breaks down... very strange...
<frank> _jeremy: how much ram do you have?
<_jeremy> indeed
<_jeremy> 512meg
<frank> _jeremy: that's plenty for kde. the startup should be reasonable
<_jeremy> its an abortion
<_jeremy> sorry but thats whats happening
<frank> I mean kde in hoary and breezy are almost identical!
<_jeremy> never had a problem with hoary that wasn't my own fault
<frank> there most be some root cause to this in breezy
<_jeremy> I noticed that if you try 'failsafe' mode it uses Konsole
<_jeremy> that was unusable too
<frank> _jeremy: did you ever look at dmesg in breezy?
<_jeremy> couldnt
<_jeremy> couldn't do anything
<_jeremy> cactus
<frank> _jeremy: what about booting in safe mode in grub?
<_jeremy> how ?
<_jeremy> besides, it seems to be a serious problem
<frank> _jeremy: did you see the boot menu, when you booted?
<_jeremy> in x ?
<frank> no, the very first thing you see. Grub loading stage 1.5 or something
<frank> hit esc there and you can go in safe mode
<_jeremy> I cant remember, I've already reinstalled hoary
<frank> _jeremy: its a bit late to try ;-)
<_jeremy> but I cant get online to talk to anyone to fix it anyway with a system that wont start up properly
<_jeremy> everything seems fine at first, though kde's startup is a little slower... but after a few days - it either wont boot up or hangs during kde's startup. You can try 'failsafe mode', but its anything but failsafe as its reliance on a kde component seems to render that useless too
<ph8> hi all, i'm really struggling with this and would appreciate all help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=444867#post444867
<_jeremy> after it did it again... I simply wasnt willing to risk it again
<_lex> Hi ik ben nieuw op irc net   Mag ik gewoon typen in het neederlands hier?
<_lex> nederlands
<_toby> Any idea why I can only ssh to localhost as root, and if I do it as my user, the session is closed? My user is a member of the ssh group.
<rikva> _lex: #kubuntu-nl :)
<_jeremy> I'm just really dissappointed
<_lex> daar ben ik alleen
<rikva> _lex: kom daar even langs door /join #kubuntu-nl te typen, het is daar niet leeg, ik zit er ook
<_lex> ben er al ingeloged als fastelbow
<rikva> _lex: nope
<rikva> _lex: misschien ben je in de war met ubuntu-nl
<sephora> Is this a chanal fore Dutch speaking people only? I'm caling from Norway.
<frank> sephora: this is an English channel
<sephora> frank: My name is John. I am a teacher who is trying to prepare this computer with kubuntu for one of my young students. Here name is Sephora an she is 11 years old.  I have put in Open Office but I would like to give her som enice games. Do you know how to do that?
<_thumper_> ph8, sorry, don't have that type of printer :(
<frank> sephora: do you know how to use adept?
<jpatrick> sephora: kdegames are nice
<sephora> No I dont.
<jpatrick> sephora: K-Menu then System it should be there
<ubuntu> hi there
<jpatrick> ubuntu: hi
<_toby> FYI, I have solved the sshd problem if anyone was following.
<_jeremy> I'm gonna try breezy one more time
<_jeremy> Im gonna see what happens if I dont update at all
<_thumper_> I have a question about nvidia device options in xorg.conf if anyone knows about them...
<_jeremy> I remember there was a problem when I first used hoary: updating turned my system to cactus... so I'm going to try it for a week and keep an eye on bootup etc... no updates and see what happens
<ubuntu> i use the live-cd of kubuntu and have the problem, that i cant see my partitions of the harddisc, can someon give me a solution please?
<jpatrick> ubuntu: you could try using the Disks & Filesystems module in System Settings
<ubuntu> where can i find that...sorry, i'm a newby ;)
<jpatrick> ubuntu: K-Menu then System Settings
<ubuntu> k thx i try this
<ubuntu> mom
<jpatrick> ubuntu: you should see a Disks & Filesystem icon
<ubuntu> k i see my disc but i cant select it
<jpatrick> Admin mode...
<ubuntu> k now i can select it but cant enable it...
<ubuntu> how can i mount the discs
<ubuntu> ?
<frank> ubuntu: try kbuildsycoca in a console. then try system settings again
<ubuntu> frank: i did that but that doesnt solve my problem
<frank> ubuntu you try to go to administrator and it does nothing?
<ubuntu> i changed to the admin mode, then i could select the discs but i couldnt enable them
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> ubuntu: fstab
<ubuntu> in the console?
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> !fstab
<ubotu> fstab is, like, /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<Tm_T> it is real pain at first time
<Tm_T> but when you learn it, it helps a lot
<sephora> trying adept now. Something is happening. 
<sephora> Tryeing adept now.
<ubuntu> perhaps when running the live-cd i cant enable my harddiscs ??
<Tm_T> you can
<Tm_T> !tell about mount to ubuntu 
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Tm_T> ubuntu: does that help a bit?
<sephora> After all the uploading of packages with adept. What do I do then?
<ubuntu> mom i try
<ubuntu> that doesnt help me...can please someone explain it in detail, cause i'm a newby, sorry
<frank> sephora: type kdegames in the quick search 
<sephora> frank: I have marked all the packages I want and Instaled them... I think
<vonHalenbach> sephora: If you are sure. Then press the button "commit changes"
<sephora> It worked out!
<sephora> On my other skolelinux/Kde computer I have this icon who gives me me my home-files. How to find that one here in kubuntu?
<sephora> I mean my home catalog
<frank> sephora: click the konqueror button (bottom right) then home folder
<zyn> the button next to the k-menu opens a menu which has a home folder item
<frank> sephora: sorry bottome left
<vonHalenbach> sephora: You can add a link on your dektop.
<vonHalenbach> desktop
<sephora> I thouht so as well, but I cant fint it there. Should it look like a house?
<vonHalenbach> Yes
<sephora> It is not there
<frank> sephora: click the konqueror button first, the 3rd icon from the left I think
<sephora> I have been using kde fore 2 years. I think I know what I am looking fore. 
<sephora> Do you mean that i schold use Kon... to find the files ?
<dmlinux> hey guys , thinking of making the switch from gnome to KDE
<dmlinux> if i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will it keep all my settings, AND have that nice kubuntu login splash screen as well as load screen,  etc
<kaveh> question: why can't I do 'su -p'
<kaveh> is there an equivalent sudo command?
<kaveh> need to keep my HOME dir variable
<dmlinux> anyone?
<dmlinux> anyone here? seems like a ghost town
<Tm_T> dmlinux: ofcourse it keep your settings
<dmlinux> tm_T so all of my installs will still be there, flash, etc
<Tm_T> yu
<sephora> thanks for all your help! John at www.haldenfriskole.no
<dmlinux> Tm_T is there a way to make KDE have the two panels , one on top one on bottom, like gnome ? thats the one feature that has kept me in gnome so far
<jpatrick> dmlinux: yes
<frank> dmlinux: yes installing kubuntu-desktop adds programs, it doesn't remove anything
<dmlinux> jpatrick SWEET, ok going to install kubuntu really quick 
<Tm_T> :(
<kaveh> i can't use export with sudo to set my home dir
<Tm_T> making KDE look & act like Gnome is like bashing head off from a racehorse
* Juerd just found a very interesting memory leak :(
<Juerd> I could read chunks of memory through /dev/sdb
<tarheelcoxn> Tm_T: hey now... calm
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> tarheelcoxn: what
<tarheelcoxn> some people like (and use) both
<kaveh> i'm trying to install a sound scheme from http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12584
<Tm_T> tarheelcoxn: true, but that was my opinion
<kaveh> i can't follow the install directions because i can't perform 'su -p'
<kaveh> is there anyway around this?
<Tm_T> sudo
<kaveh> sudo doesn't keep my HOME variable to /home/kaveh
<kaveh> sudo export HOME=/home/kaveh && sh install.sh
<kaveh> gives me==> sudo: export: command not found
<frank> sudo's home is probably /root
<kaveh> i know
<Tm_T> :(
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: you don't need the export
<tarheelcoxn> just HOME=/blah sudo sh install.sh
<kaveh> oh so just==> sudo HOME=/home/kaveh && sh install.sh
<tarheelcoxn> you don't need && either
<kaveh> oh ok
<dmlinux> im excited, KDE was really cool
<tarheelcoxn> try it that way
<dmlinux> so many features, more than gnome
<kaveh> with or without the &&?
<tarheelcoxn> without the &&
<Tm_T> dmlinux: not cool, just better in every way ;)
<dmlinux> tm_t i think its cool :)
<Tm_T> dmlinux: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_075.png
<dmlinux> TM_t gnome has a clean look KDE is a little more "dirty" but its packed with features, i still love it
<kaveh> the damn script keeps trying to install to /home/root
<kaveh> that doesn't even exist
<kaveh> it must be using the username variable
<dmlinux> tm_t thats yours?
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: what script is this?
<Tm_T> dmlinux: yu
<kaveh> tarheelcoxn: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12584
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: why not edit the script, hard-coding /home/kaveh into it?
<kaveh> ok fine :-)
<dmlinux> TM_t i dont like the transparent, i like windows running on my desktop , makes me appreciate my wallpaper when i see it hehe
<Tm_T> :)
<kaveh> hahaha i was right the script uses $USER
<dmlinux> Tm_t http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/Kahrgan/Screenshot.jpg
<dmlinux> is there a synaptic in KDE i couldnt find it when i was on liveCD
<jpatrick> dmlinux: Adept
<dmlinux> jpatrick ah
<mornfall> one day people will ask if there's something like adept in gnome... hah
<kaveh> yeah Adept
<kaveh> true
<jpatrick> Adept rocks
<dmlinux> well i was new to linux as of ubuntu breezy preview, so gnome is the only thing i knew 
<kaveh> why is gnome the deafault for ubuntu?
<sephora> Is it dificult fore me to install mplayer on this kubuntocomputer?
<Tm_T> kaveh: I really don't know
<kaveh> why isn't the fork gubuntu?
<dmlinux> is there a starterbar for superkaramba?
<jpatrick> kaveh: there a no forks
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: ubuntu is aimed at people all over the world--people all over the world have older hardware that can't make KDE as pretty as it should be
<kaveh> seriously, i would never install GNOME
<kaveh> no offense to its users
<Tm_T> kaveh: it's good to test it sometimes
<mornfall> tarheelcoxn: especially given kde is no slower than gnome, that's not very valid :)
<dmlinux> kaveh i really like gnome, but Kubuntu went so much better in the way of configs
<Tm_T> kaveh: so you know why you don't USE it ;)
<kaveh> tarheelcoxn: so GNOME can look prettier on older hardware?
<tarheelcoxn> mornfall: I'd love to see what you're basing that on
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: gnome isn't pretty
<kaveh> Tim_T: i use KDE at home and at school they use GNOME on Solaris
<dmlinux> tarheelcoxn http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/Kahrgan/Screenshot.jpg
<tarheelcoxn> I'm just saying that KDE looks and behaves best on new(ish) hardware,
<kaveh> tarheelcoxn: so why can't they have a stripped down version of KDE when the hardware is old?
<mornfall> tarheelcoxn: well, urban folklore :)
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: good question
<kaveh> tarheelcoxn: as far as desktop use is concerned i just don't understand why go with GNOME, if we want linux for human beings that is
<mornfall> tarheelcoxn: from people running both kde and gnome
<kaveh> i wonder how the ubuntun people feel about this
<dmlinux> i finally want amaroK to run natively :)
<tarheelcoxn> mornfall: which would include me, and my experience has been that KDE's bells and whistles aren't usable on older hardware
<tarheelcoxn> but I like the bells and whistles, so I use KDE on my computers that can handle it
<kaveh> is the main dev team married to GNOME? i think that it wouldn't be that hard to switch the mane dist to KDE and have a GNOME fork
<dmlinux> i tell you what tho , KDE has a lot more apps going for it
<mornfall> tarheelcoxn: depends on what you call bells and whistles
<Zambba> gnome sucks ;)
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: subscribe to the dev list and lurk for awhile... maybe then you can report back to us
<jpatrick> kaveh: there are no forks...
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<kaveh> jpatrick: i know but i forget the proper term, is it project?
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: #kubuntu-offtopic?
<mornfall> tarheelcoxn: and kde takes less memory than gnome+mozilla anyway ;-)
<ubotu> tarheelcoxn: No idea
<tarheelcoxn> honestly fellas, I feel like I'm pulling the channel waaaay off the proper signal/noise
<tarheelcoxn> if you want a defense of the use of gnome as the default for ubuntu, go ask an ubuntu developer
<tarheelcoxn> I am a humble user
<kaveh> yeah i'll stop now, i was just wondering
<mornfall> oh well, there never was much signal in there
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<kaveh> it wouldn't matter so much if it just weren't for the fact that most of the Wiki and the documentation assumes GNOME
* zyn watches LOST
<tomplast> hi people
<tomplast> does anyone knows how to get a Pinnacle PCTV Stereo card working in Kubuntu?
<tarheelcoxn> tomplast: greetings
<kaveh> i just want to read about how to do equivalent stuff that i see posted in the wiki for ubuntu users in kubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: here is a good place to ask
<tarheelcoxn> even better, if you figure it out, add to the wiki!
<tarheelcoxn> tomplast: did it work in ubuntu?
<kaveh> tarheelcoxn: thanks i just wish there was a seperate wiki for kubuntu, or should each topic in the wiki have an ubuntu and kubuntu section?
<tarheelcoxn> and not in kubuntu?
<tarheelcoxn> kaveh: only if there is a substantive difference
<tarheelcoxn> and (relatively speaking) there aren't that many issues that _are_ different
<kaveh> tarheelcoxn: ok i'll keep that in mind, thanks again
<tarheelcoxn> :) np
<tomplast> tarheelcoxn: i dont remember
<tomplast> tarheelcoxn: in any case i want to run kubuntu and not ubuntu
<tomplast> i dont like gnome :/
<kaveh> haha
<tomplast> it worked in Mandriva :/
<dm> how do i get to firefox from KDE ? 
<kaveh> Adept --> Quick Filter= "firefox"
<kaveh> Install Package, Commit Changes
<dm> where do i find Adept ?
<mornfall> somewhere on the k menu... hopefully
<kaveh> K Menu --> System --> Package Manager (Adept)
<g0nk> alt-spacebar -> type in Adept -> hit enter ??  (newbie here, dont kill me if im wrong
<kaveh> why won't my sounds in the System Notifications work?
<kaveh> i don't get any sounds
<kaveh> when the events occur
<g0nk> speakers on/
<kaveh> yes
<kaveh> i hear sounds when i preview them
<g0nk> well, that's the extent of my tech help.. :)
<dm> kaveh ive got firefox, but from KDE i cant see where to use it
<kaveh> oh
<kkathman> afternoon again all..back after a brief absence :)
<kaveh> is it under K Menu --> Internet --> Web Browser (Firefox Web Browser)??
<kaveh> any one get their system notifications working?
<kkathman> kaveh: what system notifications?
<libben> dm: is it in there ?
<kaveh> under system properties
<kaveh> Sound & Multimedia --> System Notifications
<kaveh> none of the sounds will play when the events occur
<dm> yep its there !
<kkathman> system properties?  
<kaveh> dm: cool
<kaveh> kkathman: K Menu --> System Properties --> Sound & Multimedia --> System Notifications
<kkathman> you do have it all activated right?
<dm> KDE = so pretty , *googly eyes*
<kkathman> i.e. for each event
<at1as> Is anyone else using Cisco's VPN Client on Kubuntu?
<kaveh> different events have the Play a sound option checked
<g0nk> at1as: holy crap i would like to know that as well..
<kkathman> Apply to All Applications
<at1as> ?
<kaveh> i also selected Apply to all applications under the Quick Controls section and clicked the Turn On All for Sounds
<kkathman> and then for each application at the top right?
<etilico> hello!, someone have a correct version of skype .deb?
<kkathman> there's a drop down box up there, otherwise you just configure for akregator or whatever is first
<kaveh> kkathman: i take it back, the KMail event worked, it seems that none of "The KDE Window Manager" events seem to trigger sounds
<kkathman> etilico: skype just released a brand new version in fact, to fix a security issue. You may have to get that from their site.
<at1as> Is g0nk a bot or whaT?
<kkathman> not a bot I think he's real.
<kkathman> but ya never know for sure
<at1as> hmmm... I'm trying to figure out just what his last message really means..?
<at1as> Is anyone else using Cisco's VPN Client on Kubuntu?
<hussam> was somebody here asking earlier about kppp and krinternet?
<kkathman> kaveh: My guess is that you configured just Kmail...and not the rest of the applications...go to the top of that screen and pull down each application.
<kaveh> kkathman: by configure do you mean have events that play a sound is checked? and a sound selected?
<kkathman> kaveh yes for each application you can pull down at the top.
<kkathman> you could, kaveh , go to each app and turn the notifications on there also
<kaveh> well thats all done maybe i need to restart KDE
<kaveh> anyway, is there a package for superkaramba or does one have to complie from source?
<kkathman> kaveh: yep you can apt-get install superkaramba
<kkathman> well of course put a sudo in front of that
<kaveh> does superkaramba give you a OS X style bar at the bottom? are there good applications that do this? i would want more functionality than the OS X bar
<kaveh> i tried one and it sucke
<kaveh> sucked*
<kkathman> kaveh no, basically it manages python transparent applets on your desktop primarily for system status and weather
<kkathman> the kicker has plenty of configuration to make something close to an OS X bar
<kkathman> just go to the system settings and configure the Mail Panel
<kaveh> is the kicker the current task bar at the bottom of KDE?
<kaveh> or is that different?
<kkathman> kaveh: yes
<kkathman> kicker = task bar at bottom, but you can move it anywhere...left, right, top or bottom, and even put more task bars
<kaveh> kkathman: i like the ticker now and i have it very customized, i just want the look to be more like OS X with magnification, etc
<kkathman> I have two in fact
<kkathman> kaveh - no it wont do they...thats kinda klugey anyway in my opinion...but no magnification
<kkathman> you can always go buy a Mac to get that
<kaveh> kkathman: you misunderstand, i don't want a mac
<kkathman> $2700 for an OS X bar that magnifies might be a good price for someone that really needs that
<kaveh> kkathman: i have seen applications that do this, i was wondering if someone had tried a good one
<kaveh> kkathman: hell they have applications that do it in Windows for crying out loud
<kkathman> not me, its hardly that important to me to chase that down...Superkaramba is not it tho
<kkathman> I want my tool bar to be as small as I can get it with as little space as possible
<kaveh> ok here is a better question: what cool and usable addtions can one make to default kubuntu installation, other than customizing the kicker
<kaveh> i notice superkaramba is one
<kaveh> what little apps do people use for it
<kaveh> etc
<slow-motion_> n8
<kaveh> also what is the diff between superkaramba and karamba? should i have both or just one, and if so which?
<kkathman> kaveh: there is so much customizing the look and feel of kubuntu, that I doubt anyone could finish it in years...but Im sure there are other KDE add ins, but who knows if they are stable or not. Superkaramba is stable for the most part, but fairly boring in its selection
<kaveh> kkathman: the reason that there are so many is why i'm asking what people here use/like
<kkathman> kaveh: I'd just experiment with the settings. Try everything
<kkathman> it would probably take you a while just to work through all the themes, styles, colors, and other appearance settings :)
<kkathman> use multiple desktops..each one can have its own background
<kkathman> I have 9
<kaveh> kkathman: i've done all that for days, i'm looking to go beyond what is there in KDE by default
<kkathman> besides the OSX thing, what did you have in mind?
<kkathman> kaveh: have you been to kde-look.org?
<dm> What format do i need to download for installing new ICONS
<kaveh> kkathman: just recently
<alessio> alguien que habla castellano?
<kaveh> kkathman: well i just tried my first superkaramba theme and it crashed
<rikva> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<alessio> argentinos hay?
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell alessio about spanish
<rikva> !es ?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tarheelcoxn> rikva: castellano is spanish, not italian
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<rikva> sorry, his landcode is .it :p
<tarheelcoxn> _there_ you go
<tarheelcoxn> ahhhh
<alessio> scusate....ma fra 20 giorni mi trasferisco a Buenos Aires...per questo chiedevo 
<rikva> o..k
<tarheelcoxn> rikva: he's moving from italy to argentina
<tarheelcoxn> he was apologizing for the confusion
<rikva> ah :)
<kkathman> kaveh: which superkaramba theme?
<dm> What format do Icon sets need to be in
<dm> Anyone know?
<libben> http://p099.ezboard.com/fjjboardfrm12.showMessage?topicID=92956.topic
<libben> wish he would make a kubuntu wallpaper for us =)
<kkathman> libben those are awesome arent they?
<libben> u bet, now find this man and show him some penguins
<_jeremy> !repositories
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<jubei> is it possible to upgrade from hoary to breezy using apt-get?
<rikva> jubei: yes but not recommended
<jubei> ok
<dm> What format do i need to download for installing new ICONS
<nalioth> dm: the can be xpm or png, i believe
<dm> nalioth the icon theme?
<dm> nalioth im looking to install a theme, not one at a time
<nalioth> themes, i'm not sure of
<dm> nalioth sigh no one knows,.
<nalioth> dm: have you been to the kde forums? or kubuntu forums?
<dm> nalioth whats the URL for kdeforums.com??
<dm> nalioth o nm
<kkathman> Ahhh the Grand Wizard nalioth appears!!! greetings oh wise one ;)
<nalioth> kkathman: shush, professor kkathman 
<kkathman> ROFL
<kkathman> yes sir !
<dm> nalioth no one says :(
<dm> nalioth i had an icon set for Gnome, but for some reason i cant get it to work in KDE
<dm> nalioth might of found it.. 
<nalioth> dm: i dont think gnome icon themes will work in kde
<navitux> exit
<navitux> quit
<rr_> anyone chatting?
<nalioth> rr_: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic 
<nalioth> rr_: help is in here (giving or receiving)
<rr_> nalioth thanks I mainly wanted to see discussions about problems and solutions to breezy
<nalioth> hang out, they will happen
<rr_> I upgraded to kde3.5 v2 and so far it's working good, just had a few minor bumbs along the way
<flixor> hya everybody 
<rr_> hi fixor
<flixor> kkathman: hy evening 
<flixor> so how are things overhere 
<rr_> great with kubuntu
<flixor> yes its great rr_ 
<flixor> btw wich bittorrent client are you people using 
<rr_> is bittorent normally slow?
<flixor> it depends on how many seeds there are 
<flixor> somethimes its very very fast 
<nalioth> rr_: i use console + ncureses bittornado
<rr_> I've tried it but it was way too slow, I end up going direct
<flixor> ehm go btw nalioth i found out that when i use ktorrent or qtorrent that my internet browsing becomes very slow do you expernce the same thing 
<nalioth> ktorrent sucks
<nalioth> it's still quite buggy
<nalioth> pardon my french
<flixor> well i have the same problem with qtorrent 
<nalioth> try bittornado-gui
<flixor> kee 
<rr_> is Konversation able to dock/integrate into Konqueror
<rexykik> anyone know much about doing thin client booting on ltsp? When I boot a terminal I seem to get to xdm on the terminal, but when I logon my x server just restarts, which makes me believe that it is a local X session rather than booting from the X-server of the ltsp server.
<flixor> nalioth: what is the command for starting the program 
<flixor> nevermind 
<kaveh> what is YaKuake????
<nalioth> flixor: what is the command for starting it?
<flixor> bitornado 
<flixor> but i already found it 
<teprrr> kaveh, try google
<teprrr> kaveh, quake like console
<flixor> ehm i am running it right now but i have the same problem with browsing the internet with a torrent downloading 
<flixor> i dont have the problem when downloading via apt-get 
<flixor> strange nalioth 
<nalioth> what problems are those, flixor ?
<kaveh> teprrr: console as in konsole?
<flixor> whenever i download with bittorent my browsing becomes very slow 
<flixor> when i do a ping to for example to goole i normaly have a response of 8 9 ms but with bittorent downloading it becomes something around 850-900 ms 
<nalioth> oh yes, bt will HOG your b/w
<nalioth> lemme help you with that
<flixor> kee 
<nalioth> flixor: http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<flixor> so there is a solution 
<nalioth> start it with a limiting flag
<flixor> let me take a look at that 
<nalioth> i dont allow my bt to upload more than 15KB/s
<eGaTS> quick newbie question. any takers?
<nalioth> eGaTS: you have to ask to take
<eGaTS> lol
<nalioth> just ask
<eGaTS> trying to compile a gimp plugin
<eGaTS> when i try to make, it tells me gcc isn't in $PATH
<flixor> but nalioth my bt is not uploading anything 
<flixor> its only downloading 
<teprrr> kaveh, yup
<flixor> and then my bandwitch is crushed 
<teprrr> kaveh, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153
<nalioth> flixor: you can set d/l speed u/l speed read the page
<eGaTS> i'm not familiar with the linux directories. where would i look for gcc?
<nalioth> eGaTS: you'll have to install "build-essential"
<eGaTS> hmm... ok. i already installed gcc though. should i remove it first?
<tarheelcoxn> eGaTS: where'd you get it?
<tarheelcoxn> eGaTS: did you install it with Adept?
<eGaTS> one of the default repositories
<tarheelcoxn> ahh
<eGaTS> yes
<tarheelcoxn> then no, don't bother uninstalling
<nikki_a> hmmmm
<nalioth> eGaTS: nope, install 'build-essential'  apt-get / adept is smart enough to add whats missing
<eGaTS> k
<eGaTS> another thing-- i added universe and multiverse, and now adept is spitting out tons of errors
<nalioth> eGaTS: like what? (and dont paste in here)
<tarheelcoxn> !gpg-err
<ubotu> tarheelcoxn: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tarheelcoxn> !gpg
<ubotu> methinks gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<eGaTS> tell ya in a sec.
<nalioth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<eGaTS> it's a whole bunch of "Couldn't stat source package list..." errors
<nalioth> eGaTS: try again later
<eGaTS> so does that mean the packages i committed didn't get installed?
<eGaTS> it really does say "stat" (not start, as i originally thought)
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, make sure you reload the package lists
<eGaTS> how?
<seth_k|lappy> click the "recycle" arrows if using Adept
<eGaTS> k
<seth_k|lappy> or "sudo apt-get update" if using the command line
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, the errors were not because your sources were corrupt
<seth_k|lappy> it was simply because you added repos (universe and multiverse)
<seth_k|lappy> and did not add them from the server
<eGaTS> k. thanks
<seth_k|lappy> the "couldn't stat source package list" means that you've never loaded that particular list before
<seth_k|lappy> from the server
<seth_k|lappy> You should run an update (the recycle arrows) every so often to get fresh lists of what software is available from the server
<nikki_a> nalioth: evening! :)
<seth_k|lappy> Yayyyyyyyy my Alps scrolling works again! :D
<seth_k|lappy> and tap to drag!
<nalioth> nikki_a: howdy stranger
<nikki_a> nalioth: stranger?
<eGaTS> one of the breezy-security packages had an error
<nikki_a> nalioth: /me == nikkia on laptop
<Tm_T> :(
<nalioth> nikki ah   not quite nikkia
<nikki_a> nalioth: and nickserv's info on me should confirm that its a linked nick, if you don't trust me :P
<flixor> ehm nalioth it doesnt have effect 
<nalioth> nikki ah, i know who you are and you are great!
<flixor> anyway we look into that later 
<nalioth> flixor: choose a lower number
<flixor> yes i choose already the settings for a dial-up modem and i am on a adsl connection 
<flixor> so i dont think that is the problem 
<flixor> btw what kinds of fonts are you using in your mozilla because my fonts look a bit ugly after i changed them 
<kkathman> hey there flixor :)
<flixor> hya kkathman how are  you doing 
<kkathman> fine fine...and you flixor  :)
<flixor> well still finding out kubuntu and the wonders called linu 
<flixor> x
<flixor> and i must admist i like it very much 
<kkathman> well thats a journey that just keeps on finding a new horizon!
<flixor> it works good with minor problems but we getting there 
<flixor> yes i know, i am a bit worried about that lol 
<flixor> my girlfriend is already complaining 
<kkathman> yah there are always minor problems...thats just the world of open source...but its not so bad
<kkathman> complaining???
<flixor> yeah i am spending to much time behind the computer 
<kkathman> haha
<flixor> yeah well anyway i bought i very nice book today about linux 
<kkathman> which one?
<flixor> its called the Linu Administration Handbook 
<flixor> by evi Nemeth Gart Snyder and Trent R Hein 
<kkathman> thats a good one to have...I have the "Linux Bible", which is quite good
<kkathman> by Christopher Negus
<flixor> i love it already doing command line thinks etc etc 
<kkathman> there is a Debian book online that you might find helpful
<flixor> i am chatting right now via irssi from the console 
<flixor> what is the name of that book 
<kkathman> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/
<nalioth> flixor: you rock, dude!
<kkathman> as far as I can tell the whole book is there
<flixor> cool kkathman and thanks nalioth 
* kkathman bows before nalioth and asks for healing powers to help those in need :)
<nalioth> kkathman: please mister
* kkathman gets nalioth a beer :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> kids
* kkathman gets Tm_T  a beer :)
<Tm_T> no thank you, I'm on drugs
* kkathman gets Tm_T  some crack
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> not that kind of drugs thank you
<kkathman> rofl..jk
<kkathman> flixor: Heres another good reference...its the IBM self-training site for Linux Certification...an excellent resource and teaching aid:  http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/?S_TACT=105AGX03&S_CMP=ZHP
<flixor> kee thanks 
<flixor> i must bookmark this one because the otherone looks very very good 
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<kkathman> doesnt cost anything, and its pretty comprehensive
<blackflag> I have  avnc problem
<eGaTS> wow. this compiler is hungry. now it wants an XML::Parser perl module?
<flixor> lol :)
<blackflag> maybe someone can help me an tell me how I do xvnc start at boot time?
<nalioth> eGaTS: may i offer you a suggestion?
<eGaTS> yes!
<eGaTS> i would rtfm if i knew which m to f'in r.
<blackflag> with the m4 version its easy
<blackflag> I can say run as service , okay thats all
<nalioth> eGaTS: hang on a minim and i'll help you greatly
<eGaTS> :)
<blackflag> but I can not find such thing under debian and ubuntu
<nalioth> eGaTS: there is a perl repository on the net. if you install this file, you can use it to install ANY perl module you'll need from now on
<nalioth> eGaTS: http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/K/KA/KANE/CPANPLUS-0.0562.tar.gz
<blackflag> I tired Xvnc -inetd
<blackflag> no errors
<eGaTS> sweeet.
<blackflag> but I can not connect
<flixor> kkathman: the last tutorial is great 
<blackflag> when I start xvnc manually all went okay
<flixor> from ibm looks pretty good 
<nalioth> eGaTS: you untar that and read the README and/or INSTALL, and i'll brb
<blackflag> I read in google that the vnc server should start automatic when a client creates a connection
<blackflag> but it dont do it
<eGaTS> thanks, nalioth :)
<blackflag> someone has an idea?
<kkathman> flixor I think that the whole site is good...followed from start to finish
<flixor> yes that might be the case 
<mpmc> Is it me or is Linux Bassless? sounds nothing like windows when playing music....
<mpmc> sounds flat
<kkathman> flixor: Since its meant to prepare people for the LPI exam, theres a very good breadth of knowledge
<nikki_a> mpmc, probably cheating drivers for your sound chip/card
<mpmc> can I get a bass boost?
<nikki_a> mpmc: perhaps, check alsamixer, some drivers have a bass boost control, some don't, some windows drivers cheat and always boost bass
<flixor> yes, wich means i am becomming an epert :) 
<kkathman> flixor: I've been waiting for them to come out with a Senior Administrator course :)
<nikki_a> mpmc: failing that, use your media-player-of-choice's-eq :)
<kkathman> Not that I could pass the other two at this point :)
<flixor> a senior course 
<flixor> lol 
<mpmc> nikka_a I'm using the intel AC97 Audio chip
<flixor> well why dont you start with the first one kkathman 
<nikki_a> mpmc: no, you're not :P
<mpmc> nikka_a: huh?
<kkathman> flixor: I did...but its pretty basic stuff tho
<mpmc> nikka_a: What makes you so sure?
<nikki_a> mpmc: its a common misconception about AC97
<kkathman> like what a computer is, what makes up the components, etc
<mpmc> nikka_a: Realtek AC97 Audio
#kubuntu 2005-11-01
<nikki_a> mpmc: there you go, that's not intel is it ? :)
<flixor> kee 
<mpmc> nikka_a: Linux thinks it is..
<flixor> btw i love konqueror as a thing for everything 
<mpmc> <_<
<kkathman> flixor: this too will pass :)
<nikki_a> mpmc: no, linux knows what it says, and what AC97 really is :)
<nikki_a> mpmc: the ICH 'driver' is the AC97 generator, it is part of the chipset, it is the part that actually needs a driver, it produces a AC97 bitstream
<mpmc> nikka_a: I wonder is there is any real drivers for it on linux
<nikki_a> then the realtek chip is the part that takes the AC97 bitstream and converts it to audio
<toby> Hullo folks. Any leafnode users here?
<mpmc> nikka_a: Is there a driver!1
<nikki_a> mpmc: you don't need a driver for the realtek chip, its part of how AC97 works
<nikki_a> mpmc:  you need a driver for the AC97 source (the ICH2/3/4/5 part)
<kkathman> flixor: I like Konq as a file manager, its probably the best one out there, but dont particularly like it as a browser, but to each his/her own I always say :)
<nalioth> eGaTS: how we doin?
<mpmc> nikka_a: ICE958
<eGaTS> still reading the readme
<mpmc> nikka_a: Intel ICH5
<nikki_a> mpmc: see, the problem is, linux (alsa) traditionally only talks to the AC97 source, the intel, via, sis southbridge
<eGaTS> so this thing acts like adept? it retrieves perl modules?
<nikki_a> it uses the standard AC97 methods for setting mixer levels, etc
<eGaTS> and cpanplus is like a repository?
<nikki_a> so the AC97 target (the realtek chip in your case) is irrelevant to the OS
<mpmc> nikka_a: can I make it sound better.. IE get more bass?
<nikki_a> mpmc: the problem is, windows drivers 'cheat', they talk directly to the AC97 target, and occasionally activate features, or do stuff like bass boost, to 'sound better' to uninformed ears (in reality, you're better off doing the bass boost in the digital domain)
<nikki_a> mpmc: yes, use the EQ controls in your media player, the sound quality is better than cheating the AC97 codec into boosting bass anyway
<flixor> true kkathman 
<mpmc> nikka_a: trying the eq settings now
<SpudULike> What do I need to install as a minimum to be able to compile software?  I need to compile skype_dsp_hijacker but 'make' is not available.
<kkathman> SpudULike: probably build-essentials, gcc and g++ for sure
<flixor> btw kkathman what kind of fonts are you using in mozilla-firefox 
<flixor> because i changed mine but dont remember wich one i had 
<nikki_a> mpmc: btw, you notice the 'bass boost' trick the most when you plug your PC to an amp using analog *and* digital and switching between the two, since the digital output on a PC is pre-bass boost, it sounds thin, until you re-EQ, usually
<chx> hi. oo2 is so very slow for me. i can see the lines of the document being drawn on the screen. litreally.
<chx> I have an 1.08GHz Athlon, 1Gbyte of RAM, an integrated nvidia graphs motherboard, and Kubuntu Breezy.
<SpudULike> kkathman: Ta.
<LjL> hello, i'm quite new to (k)ubuntu, and have some doubts about the updating/upgrading policies for the standard repositories. specifically, why is the new KOffice 1.4.2 packaged in an external repository (as mentioned on the Kubuntu site) instead of just being in breezy-updates, or something? how do the standard (breezy, breezy-updates, universe...) repositires just work with regards to new versions of packages and new packages?
<kkathman> flixor: pretty much I use Bitstream Vera Sans for most things
<mpmc> nikka_a: funny you should meantion that.. I play My music via heaphones on the PC then play them on my MP3 player they sound nothing alike????
<kkathman> SpudULike: you can apt-get install all those...as you compile, you may come upon dependencies, and you'll need to get those as they popup
<mpmc> nikka_a: I always wondered why.. thanks for explaining that ^^
<SpudULike> kkathman: What about access issues, should sudo make && make install be enough?  I just got the error - cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/libskype_dsp_hijacker.so': Permission denied
<nalioth> eGaTS: it does nothing but retrieve perl modules (nothing like adept) but it save you lots and lots of time compiling (if not finding) perl::moduels
<eGaTS> ok
<LjL> spud: actually, i suppose sudo would be necessary only for make install, not make
<kkathman> SpudULike: you'll need to visit where you are doing your compiling.  Chances are, as the user, there are probably some file/directory permissions that need to be changed :)
<kkathman> or use SUDO with your commands
<eGaTS> should i accept the default config? or should i manually config?
<nikki_a> the real mystery about AC97 and windows, is why on earth MS haven't taken the alsa approach and produced generic drivers for ICH*, Via, etc, it would mean that 99% of PCs out there would have audio out of the box on a fresh XP install *shrug*
<nalioth> LjL: SpudULike   correct, only give root powers to the actual binary installation
<nalioth> SpudULike: LjL a rogue "makefile" can trash your system terribly
<kkathman> SpudULike: I create a directory, then chmod it to 777, then put the sources in there, make sure I do all the sudo apt-get installs. Then I do a ./configure, make and then make install
<LjL> nikki: uhm... perhaps they like to encourage people to buy "real" soundcards when they're tired of drivers not working with AC97? ;)
<nalioth> kkathman: sudo apt-get installs and make install?
<kkathman> nalioth: sure during a compile, its possible that you are deficient some libraries...maybe not, but if you are, you have to get those
<nikki_a> LjL: real soundcards like?
<nikki_a> LjL: here's a hint, the CL cards are neither 'real' nor special, they contain a AC97 host and target just like onboard chips
<kkathman> Ive only done 2 compiles...one for Gaim, and one for GImpshop
<LjL> nikki: i haven't the slightest idea, i was using a SB AWE 64 till some months ago (when I bought a new computer that doesn't have ISA)
<LjL> anyway, i was only saying "real" as in "not integrated"
<nalioth> kkathman: you confused me. knowledge runs confusion out of town
<kkathman> Tm_T:  was the one who walked me through all of that
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman> Im sorry...I probably dont know what Im talkin about 1/2 the time anyway :)
<kkathman> so just call me Professor Confusion :)
<Tm_T> =)
<nalioth> kkathman: so walk SpudULike through the process :)
<nalioth> kkathman: in #kubuntu-offtopic 
<Tm_T> kkathman: you eanProfessor Communism?
<kkathman> ahh no
<Tm_T> mean
<Tm_T> err
<kkathman> Confusion
<kkathman> Tm_T: is a much better person to walk someone through a compile Im sure :)
<kkathman> or of course, you nalioth since you do alot of that stuff :)
<nalioth> kkathman: teaching educates
<Tm_T> I don't compile stuff that much, only ~20 times a day
<nikki_a> LjL: given how terrible CL and their wares are, and the fact that they've put pretty much everyone else out of business in the consumer sound card space, i don't think 'integrated' is all that bad, an AC97 stream is largely an AC97 stream
<kkathman> But nalioth I suppose your point is, I shouldnt be offering up answers there and you are most certainly right and I apologize
<kkathman> I'll stick with what I know...like..changing desktop backgrounds :)
<nalioth> kkathman: please bring SpudULike and join #kubuntu-offtopic 
<LjL> besides soundcards... really, can someone drive me through this jungle of (K)ubuntu repositories? i'm in #ubuntu, too, and i'm really getting lost, i don't understand what repository is what and does what and serves which purpose anymore
<nalioth> LjL: main is the F/OSS stuff without sticky legalities
<nalioth> LjL: security is security updated pkgs
<nalioth> LjL: universe is 'ubuntu maintained' other legal standing stuff (like mp3, with the fraunhofer patent)
<nalioth> LjL: and multiverse is "the rest of the stuff that doesnt fit in any of the others"  <<<< i am not too sure the diffs tween uni and multi, but probably legal differences
<LjL> yeah, i think it's legal differences
<nalioth> LjL: in the future, you'll see "backports" and "extras" repos, too
<LjL> but, mainly, when and how are packages updated, or new packages added? again, i mean, why is KOffice 1.4.2 in an external repository and not in main or updates or universe?
<dell500> does anyone know anything about Image Gallery 2 and Apache?
<dell500> certain conflicts and such
<nikki_a> nalioth: i wouldn't be on backports, their mirror list keeps getting smaller and smaller :/
<nikki_a> s/be/bet
<nalioth> nikki_a: there are currently no breezy b/p
<nalioth> nikki_a: and mirrormax was shut down
<LjL> nalioth: about "extras"... in #ubuntu, i've discovered there is seveas.ubuntulinux.nl , which has "extras". where does that fit in the picture exactly? (i'd ask seveas, but there's really too much confusion on #ubuntu)
<nikki_a> nalioth: the mirror i use (not mirrormax, i don't think) shut down a couple of days ago too
<nikki_a> 'caliu.info' according to sources.list, just gives me failed connect attempts, and i can't be bothered to go look for another mirror
<nalioth> nikki_a: backports got "officialized" a month or so b4 breezy released (to keep them on the same quality level as universe)
<nalioth> so they may be vetting the archives or something
<eGaTS> nalioth: in the cpanplus config, it asks for "Your favorite command line editor?" --would it be ok to use emacs instead of vi?
<LjL> but what is one supposed to find in backports (when it's there), if one is running breezy?
<martin> Q: I installed proftpd and set the password for a user, with the same username as my admin user. But then the whole system password changed! How!!!???
<nalioth> eGaTS: your favorite editor
<eGaTS> nalioth: and do i want to use sudo for 'make install'?
<eGaTS> i shouldn't need to if i'm a root user, right?
<LjL> what do you mean being a root user?
<nalioth> eGaTS: the default answers are usually fine
<eGaTS> ok
<LjL> well, two questions besides repositories: 1) is anyone here using a Mac-style menu bar (since it works strangely here)?  2) how stable is KDE 3.5b2, in the opinions of those who tried it?
<nalioth> mac-style?
<LjL> yeah, one single menu bar for all applications, on the top of the screen. if you go to the Desktop settings in KDE (right click on the desktop), you'll have an option for that somewhere
<LjL> basically, a new Kicker panel will be created, containing the menu bar
<nalioth> should work the same as a bottom feeding kicker
<LjL> i don't know what a bottom feeding kicker is... but anyway, the problem i have is this (well, it's not really a problem, it's just a strange behaviour i can work around)
<LjL> in older versions of KDE, the menu bar wasn't really a Kicker panel, but a thing by itself. so, you couldn't add other elements to it
<LjL> but, in older versions, there was a "Menu" applet you could add to panels, which substitued that menu bar
<kkathman> LjL: I add lots of things to my kicker, and have a second panel just above it for all my applications
<LjL> now, there is no "Menu" applet (well, it's there, but hidden - you can de-hide it, but it doesn't work)
<LjL> the menu bar, though, has become a real kicker panel, but a very strange one: it can't be configured like other panels (can only stay on top, etc), it can't be the main panel (so i have to keep a "main panel" somewhere even tho i have no need for it)
<LjL> and sometimes it just behaves weirdly (like, when i login, it isn't where it ought to be, i.e. at the top of the screen)
<SpudULike>   --- Logical volume ---
<SpudULike>   LV Name                /dev/Ubuntu/root
<SpudULike>   VG Name                Ubuntu
<SpudULike>   LV UUID                8Fa5Nb-5tdm-Hz2F-YLte-qYWz-WkV7-vK4BuE
<SpudULike>   LV Write Access        read/write
<SpudULike>   LV Status              available
<LjL> kkathman: i like to have the *least possible screen space* taken up by panels. so, basically, what I (want to) have is a single panel with the applications' menu bar and some useful buttons (the K menu, a clock, etc...)
<SpudULike>   # open                 0
<SpudULike>   LV Size                74.62 GB
<SpudULike>   Current LE             19102
<SpudULike>   Segments               1
<kkathman> Ljl you can certainly do that
<SpudULike>   Allocation             inherit
<SpudULike>   Read ahead sectors     0
<LjL> kkathman: to switch between windows, I use a bottom taskbar that's kept hidden, and only appears when i go on it
<SpudULike>   Block device           253:0
<SpudULike>   --- Logical volume ---
<LjL> kkathman: well, with the current version, no i can't
<SpudULike>   LV Name                /dev/Ubuntu/swap_1
<SpudULike>   VG Name                Ubuntu
<SpudULike>   LV UUID                BStQ4X-W5DX-q4KS-Oh23-wWio-ocQ0-GuUzmM
<SpudULike>   LV Write Access        read/write
<LjL> kkathman: because i *have* to have another panel (the "main panel") besides the one containing the menu bar
<SpudULike>   LV Status              available
<kkathman> and then you can hide the whole thing to a single small button at the far right for instance
<SpudULike>   # open                 0
<SpudULike>   LV Size                1.47 GB
<SpudULike>   Current LE             377
<nikki_a> SpudULike: please stop
<LjL> there is simply no way to put the menu bar *on* the main panel as an applet, as could be done in previous versions
<SpudULike>   Segments               1
<SpudULike>   Allocation             inherit
<SpudULike>   Read ahead sectors     0
<kkathman> sigh
<SpudULike>   Block device           253:1
<SpudULike> Sorry!
<SpudULike> Completely the wrong window.
* SpudULike shoots himself.
<kkathman> SpudULike: read the topic sir
<LjL> (certainly, I can make the main panel very small and keep it hidden, which is what I'm doing now... still, it's not very elegant, and this "regression" from the better behavior of previous versions is strange)
<kkathman> LjL: why cant you configure the main toolbar?
<nalioth> SpudULike: please dude
<LjL> kkathman: i can configure it, but how am I going to add a menu bar to it?
<aliveuser> if i update my kernel with a 686 version via kynaptic, what about the apps? should i make a dist-upgrade or something like that?
<kkathman> LjL: not sure what you mean...menubar...you mean the K menu?
<nalioth> aliveuser: you will be fine, your apps will all work (unless you are updating from amd64 or ppc)
<kkathman> the main toolbar will have the K menu automatically inserted at the far left...at least it did for me
<aliveuser> okey perfect
<aliveuser> thanks
<LjL> kkathman: no, i mean the applications' menu bar. right click on the desktop, click "Configure desktop", click "Behavior", then click "Current application's menu bar (MacOS style)"
<kkathman> you can define any button or short cut to an app and drag it to the kicker
<kkathman> LjL: oh...icck I dont like that, but whatever you like I suppose
<LjL> kkathman: you don't like the way it looks in KDE, or you don't like the concept?
<kkathman> you could turn that back to None, configure the kicker and drag it to the top
<kkathman> no I dont like that concept of the menu bar
<LjL> i really, *really* like the concept, and, besides personal preferences, it's been demonstrated as a better design than per-window menus, from a UI-usability perspective
<kkathman> but thats just my preference
<kkathman> its all about preference
<LjL> kkathman: your suggestion doesn't work, 'cause then i'd have a main panel *and* a menu bar
<LjL> both on top, but still separate (and taking up twice the space)
<kkathman> yah see I would never use that menu bar at all
<LjL> kkathman: yeah, all in all it's about preference, but there are objective factors too -- which doesn't mean you should forfait your preference in favor of the "objective factors"!
<LjL> still, the top-of-the-screen menu bar is, well, simply easier to click
<LjL> as the screen *ends* above it, you can't mis-click on the y axis
<nalioth> LjL: does the kicker on the top not fulfill what you are looking for ?
<kkathman> LjL: against thats your preference and your opinion that its easier. So thats kewl :)
<kkathman> again I mean...not against :)
<LjL> nalioth: no, cause it can't contain a menu bar...
<Niomi> hello ^_^
<nalioth> howdy
<LjL> kkathman: no... studies have been made on a large number of users. still, clearly, if you prefer the other way, you're perfectly entitled to use it!  only, it's not just "my preference", but something that has been studied under controlled conditions
<Niomi> do you mind if i bug you with newbie questions? 
<nalioth> Niomi: we love all kinds of questions about kubuntu
<LjL> kkathman: and besides usability, multiple menu bars (one per window) simply take up more screen space than necessary.  now, clearly, you may not care too much about screen space, but you'll agree that, in principle, not wasting screen real estate is a Good Thing (TM)
<LjL> oh and, by the way, I am *not* a Mac user :-)
<LjL> (ok... i was an amiga user, and that's got top-of-the-screen menus, too ;)
<nalioth> LjL: i AM a mac user, and i love everybody
<Niomi> thanks nalioth :) i installed out-of-the-box ubuntu, with gnome, and later used apt-get to download and install KDE. i acessed KDE from the login screen and it appears to work okay. how is what i did different from a kubuntu installation, besides the fact that what i did has both GUIs to choose from?
<kkathman> LjL: uhm I would submit that the studies are worth exactly zilch.  Navigability and useability, is based on a delicate balance between appearance, convenience, and the individuals personal preference and past experiences. So no study could possibly take these into account. Microsoft has done this kind of thing for years, and you see what it resulted in.  LOL
<LjL> nalioth: i wasn't trying to be against mac users, i was just pointing out that the reason i like top-of-the-screen-menus is *not* simply because I'm used to MacOS :-)
<nalioth> Niomi: to get a 'full' kubuntu, use apt to install "kubuntu-desktop"
<nalioth> LjL: to each their own, my friend, we are all different in our wants and desires
<kkathman> exactly
<LjL> kkathman: microsoft is weird. what about the start bar? just *why* aren't the task buttons clickable from the very bottom of the screen? (actually, maybe they are in the latest versions, dunno)
<nalioth> LjL: why must one click "start" to quit?
<LjL> they should have learned, but it seems they hadn't when they come up with the start bar. or, perhaps they were simply afraid of being sued by apple for IP infringements, though i find that unlikely
<LjL> nalioth: they shouldn't have called it Start to begin with...
<dm> How can i change time format to 12 hour, instead of military time ??
<LjL> anyway, look at the KDE panels. you can click every button (except for some weird applets perhaps) by clicking at the very top (or very bottom, or left or right, depending on your panel) of the screen
<nalioth> dm: right click on the clock and make it so
<kkathman> lol...if anyone would be suing it would be Xerox...they started it all anyway :)  but thats beside the point. :)
<LjL> i just don't think they've done this by chance... this is 100% intended behavior IMHO
<nalioth> let us not discuss the toxin that lives in Redmond (and millions of poor machines)
<dm> nalioth i change it to pH:MM:SS:AMPM and it doenst change
<nalioth> dm: i'm not sure if  a log out and back is necessary
<CellarDoor> well... I've done a fresh install of breezy and I'm gonna keep it simple for the next week or so... we'll see what happens
<LjL> well
<LjL> oh, he's gone away anyway :)
<nalioth> CellarDoor: welcome
<CellarDoor> hi
<LjL> i think at worst, he should have tried removing the clock applet and adding it again
<dm> nalioth that worked, :)
<CellarDoor> I've had terrible problems, 1st install stopped booting after 1 day
<CellarDoor> 2nd install, kde started freezing on startup... and I couldnt rectify it
<frank23> CellarDoor: when does it freeze?
<frank23> freezy completely?
<CellarDoor> so...uhmm first install it froze during bootup
<CellarDoor> last install I had went funny yesterday and KDE stopped starting up
<dm> Anyone know how to add Klaptop ? i found the Klaptopdaemon but i cant get it on my panel .. any suggestions
<CellarDoor> failsafe mode was cactus also
<frank23> CellarDoor: what happens? keyboard and mouse stop working?
<CellarDoor> I'm keeping this install very simple for the next week or so... if it happens again and I cant rectify it.. I'm going back to hoary
<nalioth> !info klaptop
<kkathman> evening there frank23  :)
<frank23> CellarDoor: what processor do you have?
<nalioth> !find klaptop
<ubotu> klaptopdaemon: (battery monitoring and management for laptops using KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 233 kB, Installed size: 904 kB
<dm> nm i got it
<frank23> kkathman: hi
<CellarDoor> frank, either failure to boot up, or KDE fails to start up
<CellarDoor> anyone got any opinions on what the best text based irc is ?
<LjL> telnet
<LjL> :P
<CellarDoor> I'm trying out xchat-text and hmm... it sucks
<frank23> CellarDoor: I don't know if this could be your problem but powernowd caused hard freezes for me so I disabled it
<LjL> well, i just know about irssi and ircII
<nalioth> CellarDoor: irssi
<Tarragon> ircII
<CellarDoor> ok
<Niomi> nalioth, this will allow me to choose between KDE and gnome at login, correct? will it interfere with my gnome installation or settings?
<LjL> oh, by the way, how does one get hibernation from KDE? in Gnome, there is "Hibernate" in the log out menu, and it just works (though it's much slower than I'd like)(
<LjL> (not a laptop)
<nalioth> Niomi: correct. it will allow you to choose under "sessions"
<CellarDoor> frank23: please could you explain what powernowd is and how to disable it ?
<nalioth> Niomi: and you can use gnome progs under kde, and vice versa, also
<LjL> cellar: aptitude remove powernowd
<LjL> what it is, i don't really know :-) but try reading a "apt-cache show powernowd"
<Niomi> nalioth, i have noticed that already. it's very handy, making it worth the installation even if i can't get used to KDE (but I hope to, it seems to be more flexible and customisable, even if a lot more overwhelming)
<CellarDoor> I'm going to reboot daily to see what happens... as I don't know when the problem appears
<CellarDoor> I 
<frank23> CellarDoor: it is responsible for changing processor clock speed. lowers the speed when the processor is not being used
<CellarDoor> I just reboot one day, or log out and kaput...
<CellarDoor> hmm
<frank23> CellarDoor:  sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/powernowd   disables it
<CellarDoor> any idea why it might cause a problem ?
<LjL> niomi: what I hate about KDE is that, to my tastes, it looks ugly as hell by default :-) and, yeah, it's full of options... but i find it just much more attractive than Gnome
<LjL> i mean, it has concepts in it, it doesn't just try to be "usable"
<frank23> CellarDoor: In my case my computer freezes when it tries to change the clock speed
<CellarDoor> gnome is ugly by default... kde is just "plain"
<LjL> cellardoor: well i guess it depends on preferences (again)...
<CellarDoor> frank23: I'm using an amd xp 2800+
<nalioth> Niomi: may i suggest xubuntu-desktop also?
<LjL> i just like simple and functional desktops (though as nice as possible, without damaging simplicity and functionality) over fancy colorful stuff
<LjL> and KDE, by default, is well... just *TOO* fancy and colorful
<CellarDoor> kde is improving
<Niomi> nalioth- I've heard about x window manager, thank you for the tip. I want to try as many as I can :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Niomi about xubuntu
<CellarDoor> brb
<Niomi> LjL: KDE looked pretty inimitating when i installed it, haha. gnome has a cleaner and simpler look for sure, but it appears that the panels and desktops are much more flexible
<_jeremy> back
<LjL> niomi: definitely
<LjL> the KDE panel is quite powerful
<LjL> well, KDE in general is quite powerful, even though it would probably benefit from some tidying-up
<LjL> without actually *removing* features... just by making "essential" features stand out more clearly
<nalioth> Niomi: ANYTHING in linux is configurable by you to any appearance you desire
<LjL> so that you just don't keep staring for minutes at an overcrowded configuration dialog :)
<nalioth> Niomi: there is no "windows registry" all settings for all you see is in YOUR personal home directory
<Niomi> nalioth: the terminal window changed to a BIOS-like interface (grey boxes + black mono test on blue backround). Is this normal?
<LjL> nalioth: well... it depends how *easily* configurable something is! :-) everything is configurable because you can always change the source code, but, come on ;)
<nalioth> LjL: i'm referring to the magical .files
<Niomi> .files?
<nalioth> Niomi: i'm not sure what BIOS-like is.. but if it's asking you a question, choose gdm
<LjL> nalioth: ok... still, they don't necessary allow you to configure *everything* you might like to configure
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Niomi about cli
<LjL> niomi: he means filenames beginning with a dot, i.e. hidden files
<nalioth> Niomi: in *nix, .files are not seen by default (anything with a . in front of it is considered "invisible" until specifically called upon
<Niomi> LjL: oh, thanks! They had .files in windows too, though I believe they were windows ports of linux software.
<Niomi> such as a .gaim folder in Application Data (I think)
<LjL> Niomi: i guess so, and in windows they don't get hidden anyway. in Linux, files beginning with a '.' are hidden by default by most shell programs
<nalioth> Niomi: correct
<LjL> instead, Windows has a specific attribute "Hidden" to hide files
<CellarDoor> could someone explain how I can stop breezy's normal boot up and just go to a bash prompt ?
<LjL> (which works quite a bit differently, internally, from the Unix "dot" files, AFAIK)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CellarDoor about bum
<LjL> !bum
<ubotu> somebody said bum was a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<CellarDoor> I just wanna be able to get to a bash prompt if breezy stops behaving nice
<nalioth> CellarDoor: see the double post
<LjL> what about passing  init=/bin/sh to the kernel?
<frank23> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<LjL> (i admit i don't quite see how bum would be useful for what cellardoor wants, though I haven't actually installed it)
<eGaTS> is there a linux equivalent of undelete in kubuntu? (to recover an rm'ed file)
<LjL> apt-cache search undelete
<nalioth> bum will allow its user to remove "gdm" from the startup routine
<nalioth> eGaTS: i'm sorry to say, once rm'd, forever gone
<nalioth> eGaTS: unless you have lots of money for the data professionals
<LjL> nalioth: oh, right, but i was thinking about just getting a shell in single-user mode (though maybe i've misunderstood)
<frank23> nalioth: really? the data is not overwritten immediately though
<LjL> anyway, how are you going to start bum if you can't start X? :->
<eGaTS> i thought rm just unlinked the file.... not shredded?
<LjL> hmm nalioth (about undelete), wait a moment
<LjL> apt-cache show e2undel
<nalioth> frank23: do you want to hand scan each sector for your raw data signatures to recover it?
<propagandhi> eGaTS: http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/
<nalioth> LjL: e2undel doesnt work too well on ext3, i dont think
<eGaTS> yeah, i've been there
<eGaTS> just wondering if linux had a native command.
<LjL> propagandhi: didn't know about that one, thanks
<LjL> nalioth: isn't ext3 just ext2 with a jornal added? i mean, an ext3 filesystem can be mounted as ext2 with no trouble
<nalioth> eGaTS: let's pause for a moment, and open a console
<propagandhi> LjL: no worries
<eGaTS> already there, n.
<nalioth> LjL: it is, but you cant treat it like an ext2 fs
<nalioth> eGaTS: type "gedit ~/.bashrc"
<eGaTS> k
<frank23> nalioth: since you can mount an ext3 as ext2 isn't ok to use it that? (but maybe recovering still doesn't work)
<nalioth> eGaTS: at the bottom of the .bashrc, type     alias rm="rm -i"
<Niomi> nalioth, that's a good link for basic commands. thanks!
<nalioth> frank23: the journaling has some futzing to do with some recovery things
<flixor> guys i am looking for an app wich is as fast as cqview but then one with a better interface 
<nalioth> Niomi: ubotu is full of helpful things
<nalioth> Niomi: but you must be registered to use him
<nalioth> Niomi: please type /msg nickserv help register
<eGaTS> lol, that's ok
<Niomi> that's nalioth :D
<nalioth> eGaTS: dont need a "rm speedbump" ? i have one
<eGaTS> i would have confirmed the deletion anyways
<nalioth> eGaTS: it's your machine :)
<frank23> nalioth: ok.  I guess the only way to have "undelete" is by using a script for rm that backs up files somewhere instead of deleting them.
<nalioth> frank23: that is one way, yes
<eGaTS> never mind. i think you answered my question: there is no undelete command native to linux. end of topic.
<frank23> eGaTS: maybe some other filesystems are more forgiving
<LjL> frank: well, or at least a script that saves the starting block of the file somewhere
<nalioth> frank23: ahemWindoh!sGurgle
<LjL> egats: well, if you're using ext2, there definitely is (though "native to linux" doesn't mean much of anything)
<nalioth> LjL: as frank23 mentioned there is a script that takes "rm bleh" and squirrels 'bleh' away somewehre in a temp dir
<eGaTS> what i mean by native is the simple commands: ls, rm, etc.
<LjL> nalioth: yeah, i read what he said...
<nalioth> Niomi: /msg nickserv help register
<nalioth> Niomi: /msg nickserv register <THEPASSWORDYOUWANT>
<LjL> egats: they aren't any more native than the "e2undel" command. well, actually, "ls" and "rm" are bash built-ins AFAIK, but they're not "native to linux" by any means
<Niomi> nalioth, thanks for putting up with me XD
<nalioth> Niomi: i'm here to help (or try)
<eGaTS> ok, native to bash then. i've never used any other shell. and my lingo is lacking.
<LjL> egats: ok, but anyway, many of the commands you use everyday (and that everyone uses everyday) are not even native to bash
<nalioth> eGaTS: i believe you have enough info to continue your relationship with "rm" in a way you like
<eGaTS> i guess i made some assumptions about the file system i shouldn't have. i'll have to read up on ext.
<LjL> they're simply executable programs, which happen to be found on a large number of systems running Linux
<LjL> in other words, they're quite standard, but "native", no
<LjL> egats: I have a feeling that, simply, nobody until now cared to write an "undelete" program for ext3... but i don't think it's not doable in principle
<frank23> "ls" and "rm" were most likely comonly used before Linus was born
* eGaTS 's head explodes
<LjL> frank: absolutely
* tarheelcoxn wipes eGaTS' nose off
<tarheelcoxn> anybody have a paper towel?
<Tm_T> no
<LjL> still, they're as native as any other program, since they're simply executables like many others (well, again, in the specific case of "ls" and "rm", that's not true if one's using bash)
<Tm_T> just kick em around
* nalioth hands tarheelcoxn a firehose
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth++
<CellarDoor> eGaTS: you just gotta get used to a 'modular' approach... KDE is not linux... bash is not linux... theyre all part of the distribution, the whole package... linux is the kernel
<tarheelcoxn> midi hold music is really annoying
<LjL> cellar: yeah that was basically what i was trying to say.
<CellarDoor> :)
<LjL> and, besides "philosophy"... as a practical matter, i don't see any *practical* difference between having an "undelete" command that's somehow "native" to the OS, and having one that isn't
* nalioth has k/x/ubuntu installed (with enlightenment and fluxbox) and uses the best tool(s) for the job
<CellarDoor> I'm somewhere between n00b and semi-n00b, and take pride in still being able to speak in terms 'ordinary folk' understand... at least I think I can...
<LjL> i'm by no means a "linux expert" or anything, nowhere near
<LjL> but i didn't start with windows or ms-dos
<eGaTS> cellar: i'm like a dog trying to understand the concept of color.
<CellarDoor> :P
<Niomi> i do believe dogs can see shades of red? maybe i'm thinking about cats
<LjL> i think i just have different "ordinary terms" in my mind. on AmigaOS, i never heard people speaking of "native commands"
<tarheelcoxn> LjL: let's refer to them as "OSs from that Redmond-based company"
<LjL> so it just sounds strange for me to hear that term, linux or not linux
<nalioth> there is a great help reference in ubotu
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nalioth> note the URL in that factoid
<eGaTS> lol
<nalioth> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<nalioth> use all your resources for learning
<frank23> I saw in the forums that w32codecs and sun's java will appear again in breezy-extras as packages which download and install those somewhere else.
<Demon_stroke> omg!
<tarheelcoxn> reading posts on mailing lists--also a great way to learn
<flixor> what i dont understand why is a program like gwenview making every time when i start the program new thumnails
<frank23> so breezy-* repos will have everything you need again!
<flixor> why dont it save the once made thumbs 
<Tm_T> kinfo
<dm> How do i setup my multimedia keys in KDE??
<Tm_T> "kinfo
<Tm_T> !kinfo
<ubotu> Not a clue, Tm_T
<Tm_T> yu
<kkathman> ;p;
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> why the hell that bot is here
<CellarDoor> eGaTS: its just a matter of familiarity really, you get used to it after a while, and it all gets much easier to understand... the thing that makes it more difficult in my experience is if your mind has already been trained to think in "Windows thinking"...
<kkathman> !disco
<ubotu> Woo Yeah, boogie on down...... **flashing lights*** party :D
<tarheelcoxn> dm: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kkathman> thats why
<Tm_T> kkathman: I'm talking about kinfo
<kkathman> just playin
<Tm_T> I know why ubotu is here
<tarheelcoxn> dm: that will get X to recognize those keys... getting them to work with KDE is another story
<LjL> cellar: no, it's just a matter of familiarity, but that means that after a while, you'll have discovered some new, harder to understand things that you didn't believe existed
<CellarDoor> hehe
<kkathman> Like I said earlier CellarDoor Linux is a journey with an endless horizon
<CellarDoor> well... I find it easier to understand the concepts involved today than I did 24 months ago
<LjL> well, after X has recognized the keys, with KDE it should be simply a matter of assigning the shortcuts you like
<tarheelcoxn> dm: did you already try that?
<dm> tarheelcoxn they worked in gnome, is there an option like gnome to set them up for Play/pause / etc
<tarheelcoxn> ahhhh
<dm> tarheelcoxn yeah still dont work in KDE
<tarheelcoxn> weird. That might be something you'd want to post to a few forums or mailing lists
<LjL> dm: there are things like that in KDE media programs, too. it's usually under "Settings / Configure shortcuts", though I must say my media keys aren't working with that
<LjL> (and yeah, I also think I remember that they worked in GNOME but not in KDE, though that was on Debian)
<flixor> guys i call it a day adios and see and read you tommorow kkathman and nalioth thanks for the help today 
<Ninjew> Hey, does anybody know what the kwin window decoration theme used in this screenshot is: http://www.madtasty.com/files/crypto.png ?
<nalioth> forums are not factual, mailing list would be a surer source of java/w32codec knowledge
<nalioth> flixor: be safe
<dm> ljl i dont see a Configure shortcuts in Settings
<kkathman> LjL: I think dm means like the keys that are on his multimedia keyboard, not the configure keys like ctrls and alts
<LjL> kkathman: i mean the same
<humbolt> I want to use "alsaplayer -i text" to play my system notifications. using alsaplayer without arguments works, with arguments it does not. what am I doing wrong.
<LjL> dm: try for example in KMix
<LjL> dm: (though, strangely, i don't see shortcuts for "volume up" and "volume down" there.... bah?!)
<fujisan> Can you get a virus when browsing on pornsites using ubuntu?
<kkathman> right thats what I was sayin Ljl :)
<LjL> what kind of question is this? :D
<dm> ljl yeah , gnome had them but KDE doesnt, thats wierd
<fujisan> important 1 :)
<nalioth> fujisan: there are no known viruses for linux, no matter where you surf
<fujisan> answer please
<fujisan> :)
<fujisan> cool
<LjL> dm, kkathman: yeah, but anyway, on my computer KDE isn't recognizing my "multimedia" keys as valid shortcuts --- then, the fact that there is no "volume" shortcut available is another issue
<fujisan> maybe i should make some :)
<tarheelcoxn> fujisan: good luck
<frank23> nalioth: that's not absolutely true is it? malicious programs that run as user could definitly exist
<fujisan> haha
<dm> ljl so how do i fix this?
<kkathman> nalioth: there are, but they are few and far between...heres a list of them:  http://www.viruslibrary.com/virusinfo/Linux.htm
<LjL> dm: i have honestly no idea, but let me look around a bit... i'm also interested in getting media keys to work (even though it didn't even occur to me before you mentioned them ;)
<kkathman> what you are shielded from, fujisan are the exploits in Internet Explorer, and things that use ActiveX etc
<kkathman> among other things :)
<fujisan> lol
<nalioth> frank23: yes, but most virus writers want to use your machine for their own ends, not use your piddly permissioned part of it
<dm> ljl like i sayed they worked in gnome :( /cry
<LjL> dm: well, i see there is a program "hotkeys" in the repository, which does just about what we seem to want. but i *think* i remember I tried that one in debian, and i found it to be a bit of a mess
<LjL> still, you could try it
<CellarDoor> bye all
* CellarDoor waves
<LjL> bye
<frank23> nalioth: but a user program can do anything on the network (without a firewall) so it could serve as mail relay, ddos etc right
<nalioth> frank23: yes, technically true, but we have our numbers to thank for our lack of those malicious things
<fujisan> i get an error it wont Kaffeine cant open mpeg files ?
<kkathman> there isnt much reason for a virus writer to go the LInux direction anyway...the impact wouldnt be satisfying to them
<LjL> oh, look!
<LjL> if you right click on the master volume slider (or any slider, actually) in KMix, there is a "Configure shortcuts" that will allow you to set shortcuts for volume up, down and mute
<frank23> nalioth: yeah.. Do you know if there is anyway to prevent a specific program from using the network? ex: allow one browser but not another
<LjL> though clearly this doesn't help with not being able to assign multimedia-keys shortcuts
<fujisan> so even when some1 sends you a windows virus i wont do nothing?
<fujisan> it*
<nalioth> fujisan: nothing at all
<frank23> nalioth: windows firewalls can do this but not linux, as far as I know
<nalioth> frank23: have you researched iptables and ipconf?
<frank23> nalioth: no. 
<tarheelcoxn> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/09/19/linux_rootkit_hacker_suspect_arrested/
<fujisan> Do i need a firewall to protect my steampassword?
<frank23> nalioth: can they tell what program is doing whar?
<nalioth> frank23: iptables is quite configureable
<Niomi> the ubotu has some great easter eggs XD
<kkathman> hehe
<tarheelcoxn> ie. you don't need to worry about you linux box being hacked unless it is a production server
<nalioth> frank23: psss, when people say "linux firewall" they actually are talking about iptables
<frank23> Niomi: that's because anyone can teach him things, I think
<kkathman> nalioth: firestarter is a linux firewall isnt it?
<frank23> nalioth: I know...
<nalioth> kkathman: firestarter is a linux iptables frontend, yes
<Niomi> kkathman: isn't firestarter a GUI for iptables?
<Niomi> well, he beat me to it
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> nice
<fujisan> hey help i'm trying to listen to internetradio using amroK but it keeps loading buffer without playing any music?
<kkathman> Im pretty sure I dont need one anyway :)
<nalioth> professor kkathman, looks like we're gonna have to make room at the faculty table, heh
<frank23> nalioth: none of the linux I've seen can the "some program wants to access the network, do you want to allow this? yes/no" though
<LjL> dm: there is a (complicated) explanation here: http://dot.kde.org/1094715499/1094828408/
<nalioth> frank23: no, in linux, you know what you want, and make it so
<LjL> still, i have no clue why they work out of the box in gnome
<kkathman> well we certainly cant have too much help, Sir nalioth  :)
<Niomi> LJL: can you tell me what you mean by 'out of the box'?
<frank23> nalioth: that's not as excuse. not everyone knows enough to know what port is needed open for what program
<kkathman> nalioth: psss means we can slip off and not feel guilty :)
<florent> is there a french channel of kubuntu plz ?
<LjL> niomi: well, dm said (and I remember the same from when I was using Debina) that GNOME supports multimedia keys without doing anything special, while KDE doesn't (and this is my experience, too)
<fujisan> hey help i'm trying to listen to internetradio using amroK but it keeps loading buffer without playing any music?
<endo602> what is a good ftp client
<frank23> florent: oui, kubuntu-fr
<endo602> ?
<nalioth> frank23: between user permissions, iptables and other facets of *nix, you can restrict anything from happening online
<florent> frank23tu peux maider ?
<nalioth> endo602: gftp
<endo602> client
<endo602> or server?
<frank23> florent: va dans #kubuntu-fr
<kkathman> evening endo602  :)
<florent> ok
<endo602> kkathman: what up man
<endo602> how you been
<kkathman> been good, and yourself, endo602  :)
<LjL> (by the way, another thing GNOME supports "out of the box" is hibernation, or software-suspend, which KDE apparently doesn't support on Kubuntu, even though i've read clues that it's supposed to support it)
<FreeBird> test
<Niomi> LjL, really? I'm having trouble getting hibernation to work correctly on my laptop
<fujisan> how do i get caffeine to play mpeg movies?
<nalioth> FreeBird: b-
<fujisan> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<LjL> niomi: actually, my computer is not a laptop, but hibernation (i.e. software suspend, i.e. suspend-to-disk) does work in GNOME -- what's strange is that it works without the "hibernate" script installed
<nalioth> fujisan: search adept for 'mpeg'
<LjL> must say it's not too well-refined even in gnome... when i tell it to hibernate, it does some stuff, then turns the HDs off, then on again, and then turns the power off
<FreeBird> :-)
<LjL> and something similar (but reversed) is done on a later restart... wastes a lot of time that shouldn't be wasted
<Niomi> i can get it to hibernate and gnome but not automatically when the case is closed, and/or after a certain amount of idle time
<kkathman> For those of you that are into MySQL and PHP or Python programing, this looks promising: http://www.alwins-world.de/programs/kmysqladmin/
<LjL> well, i don't really know about that, as I have no case to close...
<fujisan> nalioth which 1 should i install?
<endo602> nalioth: how is pftp?
<endo602> kkathman: i have been doing great
<endo602> my wife still hasnt given birth yet
<nalioth> fujisan: look for mpeg engine for use with media players
<LjL> besides, i think hibernation is underrated. i've read people writing "it's not needed anyway, as KDE/GNOME can restore the session as it was previously, not like RedmondSoft does"
<nalioth> endo602: all these programs in the repos are free to use as you wish, d/l and use as many as you can find, and keep on using what you like
<LjL> well, this just makes no sense, as hibernation gives you a much faster boots when you have many applets/applications loaded, and the "session restoring" is much more predictable
<kkathman> endo602: we are keeping you and your wife in our thoughts :)
<eGaTS> nalioth: i typed "cpanp d XML::Parser" and it fetched the .tar.gz. what do i do with it?
<nalioth> eGaTS: stop the press.
<dm> ljlfind anything else?
<LjL> on W*ndows, i just never really *turn off* my computer, as hibernation is more than good enough. i just reboot it sometimes when it gets in bad states (which don't happen *too* often with win2000, after all)
<nalioth> eGaTS: type exit or whatever
<fujisan> nalioth i clicked on install package but it keeps saying not installed?
<LjL> dm: no :(
<nalioth> fujisan: which install pkg?
<fujisan> ffmpeg
<LjL> nalioth: ?
<LjL> nalioth: nevermind
<eGaTS> nalioth: so the module is installed? the gimp plugin's make is still asking for it.
<nalioth> eGaTS: your command is "cpan install perl::module"
<eGaTS> awesome :)
<endo602> kkathman: thanks man
<nalioth> or type "cpan" <enter> (it loads a cpan prompt) and then "install perl::module"  (and when done, type 'exit' to leave the cpan prompt)
<endo602> anyone here use psybnc>?'
<endo602> nalioth: i dl both
<endo602> im trying that out now
<fujisan> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<fujisan> i tried this command 
<fujisan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fujisan> and got that error
<nalioth> fujisan: close all your apts, synaptic/adepts
<fujisan> How can i see wich app is using it
<hydrogen> lsof
<fujisan> k got it ty
<fujisan> Now i get the error i cant play the mpeg from dvd cuz i can only select local files?
<fujisan> ;/
<LjL> dm: another progrma you could try is LinEAK (it's in the reps). it's got a KDE GUI too
<nalioth> fujisan: what kind of dvd?
<fujisan> a data dvd
<fujisan> burned wih nero
<LjL> dm: (still, i think mm keys ought to work without any additional programs... but hotkeys or LinEAK could be decent fix-ups)
<fujisan> cant i play those>?
<fujisan> here were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<fujisan> in installed the mpeg codec
<fujisan> how do i know which 1 is the right one
<LjL> oh, i've just discovered there are suspend to ram and suspend to disk scripts in /etc/acpi... i'll try them, which means i'll ping timeout if they do work ;)
<laszlok> Anyone know anything about multimedia keys in KDE? I set the keyboard to iTouch in system settings, and now when i use the volume buttons, a big volume display pops up.
<laszlok> But i would rather have it assigned to a dcop call for amarok
<gerardocb> Does someone knows about a good multiplatform videoconf program for Linux?
<dm> ljl trying now
<gerardocb> I know about gnomemeeting, but h.323 is not a very good option por nat'ed networks...
<dm> ljl know the command to start lineak ?
<hydrogen> what happened to Klineakconfig
<hydrogen> why is it nonexistant
<LjL> dm: haven't tried it, but KLineakConfig should be the KDE configuration client
<eGaTS> nalioth: how do i know if it worked? that was a very verbose process.
<LjL> oh....
<LjL> :)
<nalioth> eGaTS: try your gimp build again
<eGaTS> lol, ok
<hydrogen> its not installed for me..
<dm> ljl lemme try a reboot.
<eGaTS> nalioth: still saying the same thing
<eGaTS> "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<nalioth> eGaTS: your cpan process finished without error?
<eGaTS> not sure.
<eGaTS> it said "All tests successful" but also "Already tried without success"
<eGaTS> the text goes for miles
<nalioth> eGaTS: make cpan do it again
<LjL> wow!
<LjL> i hibernated, then resumed, and i was still connected to IRC :)
<Seek205> lol
<nalioth> cool beans, LjL 
<LjL> well, this doesn't excuse that hibernation is slow as hell, anyway ;)
<LjL> it's just not slow enough for freenode to end up its patience :)
<fujisan> it works now but not synced 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fujisan about dma
<fujisan> very skippy
<dm> ljl *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08058724 ***
<LjL> dm: cute...
<LjL> look, why don't you just do what's described in the link i gave you? it looks more than a bit tedious to do, but if you really want mm keys, it seems like the safest way to go
<LjL> and it doesn't involve any additional software running as a daemon
<dm> i dont mind daemons running,
<dm> :P
<nalioth> as long as they're not running after you, eh?
<eGaTS> nalioth: it says something about installing sample programs in /usr/bin. i don't want to junk up my bin dir-- would that have caused the unsuccessful install?
<LjL> ok, but still, it's something KDE definitely ought to be able to do without daemons... otherwise, KMix and friends wouldn't offer shortcuts for "volume up" and such, i suppose ;)
<nalioth> eGaTS: is this after you configured cpan?
<eGaTS> yes, i accepted the default config
<LjL> (by the way, about hibernation... while /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh works for suspend to disk, /etc/acpi/sleep.sh has no effect even though it should suspend to ram)
<dm> ljl  can you give me that link again ? please
<LjL> http://dot.kde.org/1094715499/1094828408/
<dm> ljl i agree with you :)
<dm> ljl there is no reason gnome has it and KDE doesnt
<LjL> but besides that, it looks like KDE *intends* to have it, just it doesn't really work for some reason
<LjL> ops
<eGaTS> nalioth: i accepted the default config, and this is during the build of libwww-perl-5.803.
<LjL> i think i've started a shutdown unintentionally =)
<fujisan> nalioth this command in the wiki is incorrect sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf , it should be: sudo nano /etc/hdparm.conf 
<nalioth> eGaTS: try compiling that pkg yourself
<LjL> hmm no perhaps i haven't... still, i should learn the difference between "something" and "cat something" ;-)
<nalioth> fujisan: either one is correct
<fujisan> nope not for me
<fujisan> gedit is unknown command for my Konsole
<nalioth> ok. the wiki is ubuntu oriented (which has gedit by default)
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<fujisan> WHy cant i go fastforward in Kaffeine?
<eGaTS> nalioth: problem solved--found the plugin on adept :p
<humbolt> kaffeine does not play videos with MSS2 ASF codec (.wmv)
<dm> i keep getting a Crash handler pop up after i use Adept., saying "The application Adept manager crashed and caused the signal 11 (sigsegv) anyone have an idea?
<at1as> Cisco's VPN Client causes a hard lock up when I lose the wireless network association.  Does anyone else have this problem on breezy?
<fujisan> Help which plugins do i need to play shoutcast internetradio with Kaffeine?
<cheapy> lol well that's great heh
<cheapy> can't seem to start win2k anymore due to a "Disk error"
<cheapy> however all drives show up and work fine in kubuntu
<cheapy> and it was working before
<cheapy> (using grub)
<frank23> cheapy: still there? paste your  /boot/brub/menu.lst to pastebin
<fujisan> Is Kde just the gui?
<cheapy> http://pastebin.com/407342
<fujisan> cheapy: ..
<fujisan> Is Kde just the gui?
<cheapy> yeah pretty much
<cheapy> kubuntu = ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<fujisan> k
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> kde is the gui and about 1230592035092359023 apps on the UI
<frank23> cheapy: so you have 2 entries in grub for windows and none work?
<cheapy> both don't work
<cheapy> (actually the bottom one was the one i used the most, however it just stopped working)
<frank23> cheapy: when did it stop working?
<cheapy> when it gave the error it then tried to boot from the second physical hard drive rather than the first
<cheapy> today
<frank23> what changed?
<cheapy> nothing
<cheapy> (seriously i did nothing to cause this :O)
<cheapy> though i did leave my comp on for a few days straight prior to this
<cheapy> the partition windows 2000 is on still exists and is accessible fine
<frank23> cheapy: I don't know what the problem is...
<cheapy> neither do i
<endo602> is it possible to put kubuntu on standby
<kkathman> standby?
<endo602> instead of ending session or turning off?
<chavo> hydrogen, your 305920 key is sticking
<kkathman> endo602: why dont you just leave it on...is there a problem with that?
<hydrogen> if by satndby you mean suspend
<hydrogen> yes
<kkathman> chavo :)
<endo602> there is an option to suspend
<endo602> this is a laptop kk
<chavo> hello kkathman!
<kkathman> ahh ok gotcha sorry
<kkathman> howdy chavo :)
<endo602> is cool
<endo602> where can i find the battery monitor?
<endo602> how do i enable standby?
<endo602> nic
<endo602> nice
<endo602> i found it
<endo602> i need to find that battery monitor
<kkathman> evening Hobbsee, or morning :)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> midday
<Hobbsee> just got back from my exam
<kkathman> midday then :)
<kkathman> how'd ya do?
<Hobbsee> first 5 questoins out of 7 were easy, last ones were impossible, pretty much
<Hobbsee> but that's ok, no one can do them
<cheapy> nooooooooooooooooo
<cheapy> linux nvidia driver 404s on nvidia's site
<cheapy> nv how could you >:
<kkathman> Hobbsee: well Im sure you did just fine then :)
<Hobbsee> yeah ;)
<cheapy> false alarm, works now
<kkathman> cheapy: sometimes lots of traffic at that site will do that
<bastardkestrel> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<bastardkestrel> how can i check what my wireless provider is?
<bastardkestrel> i mean whether its dsl or cable, comcast or cox etc
<kkathman> bastardkestrel: uhmmm you could check your bill...or who you last wrote yer check to :)
<bastardkestrel> sorry i meant to say im in some strange house
<bastardkestrel> not mine
<Hobbsee> does kwifimanager tell you?
<kkathman> bastardkestrel: ahh.. well, look at the TV...see if there's a cable in there
<bastardkestrel> lol
<bastardkestrel> good idea
<bastardkestrel> well there is
<kkathman> bastardkestrel: then turn on the TV and check the GUIDE
<bastardkestrel> well maybe there is dsl here
<kkathman> pop around some channels or find the remote and see if there's a setup
<kkathman> that should tell you the provider
<bastardkestrel> i cant leave this side of house
<bastardkestrel> damn ill have to sneak  through living room
<kkathman> bastardkestrel: if you have Internet access, you could check your ip address then see if you could do a dns command...I forget 
<kkathman> the command kinda does a reverse on the ip and says who owns it
<bastardkestrel> where are the desktop backgrounds stored when you go to install them?
<bastardkestrel> yes thats is
<Hobbsee> thom@adsl-6-28-61.tys.bellsouth.net
<Hobbsee> that help?
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: that help?
<kkathman> bastardkestrel: typically the wallpapers are in /usr/share/wallpapers
<bastardkestrel> yes
<bastardkestrel> dsl
<bastardkestrel> shit
<bastardkestrel> just right click on name 
<bastardkestrel> wallpaper is not there weird
<kkathman> well its dsl and bellsouth apparently
<kkathman> bastardkestrel: odd
<bastardkestrel> try it
<bastardkestrel> do "get new wallpapers"
<kkathman> hmm thats where all my wallpapers are
<bastardkestrel> i can install them
<bastardkestrel> but i can see them in a file 
<bastardkestrel> one is packed and i need to get to it
<bastardkestrel> cant see them
<kkathman> what kind of pack?
<bastardkestrel> tar
<kkathman> whats the suffix?
<bastardkestrel> but i can see any of them
<bastardkestrel> i can find it
<bastardkestrel> nothing
<bastardkestrel> i can install wallpapers but cant find out where they are
<bastardkestrel> wallpaper folder is empty
<bastardkestrel> dont tell me this thing is melting down again
<bastardkestrel> last time this happened i had no gnome to log back into
<bastardkestrel> show hidden files nothing
<freeflying> it's strange that the free space of my home is decreaseing
<Hobbsee> freeflying: do you keep sticking stuff in there lol?
<freeflying> no
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<bastardkestrel> something is fked up
<hydrogen> is it .Xsession-errors?
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> .xsession-errors
<hydrogen> 44M     /home/hydrogen/.xsession-errors <--that fills up fast
<hydrogen> 942k lines
<bastardkestrel> when you right click . do configure desktop, install new wallpapers
<bastardkestrel> where are they?
<alix> hi guys
<alix> i have to ask you a thing
<bastardkestrel> ive usedhave always been in kde before, and always been in user
<hydrogen> freeflying: du -sh ~/.xsession-errors
<alix> i'm using now a fedora core 2 on a laptop of a friend of mine, and i've seen that is terribly faster than my kubuntu release.. is there any simple and obvious motivation?
<juliaintenn> is there a kubuntu sys-updates manager that can 'live' in the system tray providing auto-notification? can adept do this?
<freeflying> this file add up to 7.3G now
<bastardkestrel> /home/thom/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<hydrogen> freeflying: yea.. do this
<Hobbsee> juliaintenn: not currently, i think they're working on it for the next version
<alix> ?\
<bastardkestrel> nothing there???
<bastardkestrel> bit i installed them here
<hydrogen> freeflying: rm ~/.xsession-errors && ln -s /dev/null ~/.xsession-errors
<hydrogen> cop out :)
<bastardkestrel> just white space
<alix> so?
<alix> anyone can answer me?
<freeflying> but i have not any errors in the log of X
<alix> i think that is a quite simple topic
<Hobbsee> alix: this is kde?
<Hobbsee> what version of kde?
<bastardkestrel> alix: i got graphic problems, i was thinking nvidia
<hydrogen> freeflying: its its 7.3G it has tons of errors in it
<alix> i use kde in kubuntu, i don't know what kind of interface fedora uses
<bastardkestrel> but i think its ubuntu 
<hydrogen> it probably is just taking forever to load
<bastardkestrel> or kernel
<hydrogen> cause it has to swap and swap and swap
<hydrogen> try wc -l ~/.xsession-errors to get an idea of how huge
<alix> do  you think that compiling my kernel for kubuntu will improve in a visible way prestations of the machine?
<bastardkestrel> help
<bastardkestrel> me
<bastardkestrel> all i know is i got a red wine stain all over the lcd screen
<bastardkestrel> alix: yes
<bastardkestrel> alix: if you do it let us know
<alix> in an approximative percetage measure?
<alix> what do you mean let us know..
<alix> tell you if my prestations will improve?
<bastardkestrel> alix: test it and come back
<alix> my := of my laptop 
<bastardkestrel> alix: i may just try fedora
<alix> sure.. but i'll not test it until christmas
<alix> i think that i'll remain in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> alix: fedora core 2 was a while ago, so it's likely they are using a different version of kde to the one kubuntu uses
<bastardkestrel> alix: you can change fonts and stuff in system settings
<bastardkestrel> alix: visually nothings going to change unless you got problems like me
<juliaintenn> i told (in kubuntu/kde) firefox to be the default web browser; but links clicked in apps still open konqueror; can i change that?
<hydrogen> its in kcontrol
<juliaintenn> thnx
<bastardkestrel> i removed glx maybe that helps
<bastardkestrel> something is making windows dissapear
<alix> and what about differences in prestations between gnome and kde?
<alix> its very deep the difference?
<alix> is it*
<bastardkestrel> alix: prestations? whats that?
<bastardkestrel> alix: gnome has less options
<alix> sorry, like speed..
<alix> less options? for example?
<bastardkestrel> alix: ubuntu did a better job with fonts
<bastardkestrel> alix: speed is same
<juliaintenn> hydrogen:  do you know where in kcontrol, i can't seem to find it
<bastardkestrel> alix: well kde has many programs
<alix> i found kde as the most costumizable system ever 
<alix> really the same?
<bastardkestrel> alix: right , gnome  is simple but works, i mean ubuntu, i like it
<alix> i'm using fedora core 2 with firefox.. and it is loaded in zero time
<bastardkestrel> zero time?
<alix> very little time
<alix> you don't have to wait
<bastardkestrel> alix: same system?
<alix> noo..
<alix> but similar
<bastardkestrel> alix: what are they
<bastardkestrel> alix:  whats different?
<bastardkestrel> alix: you can compare 2 systems like that
<bastardkestrel> alix: maybe one has no ram
<hydrogen> juliaintenn: no :?
<alix> how can i obtain system characteristics on command line?
<bastardkestrel> cant remember
<alix> i usually use kdeinfocenter
<bastardkestrel> i did it once
<bastardkestrel> what are the make and model of computers?
<bastardkestrel> Can someone help me find these files???
<bastardkestrel> /home/thom/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<bastardkestrel> is empty
<bastardkestrel> can someone confirm
<Hobbsee> no wallpapers here
<Hobbsee> ie, no /wallpapers folder
<Hobbsee> what are you looking for?  default wallpapers?
<Phily> alix: like cpu info?
<bastardkestrel> if you install new wallpaper using the button
<bastardkestrel> right click on desktop. configure desktop, get new wallpapers
<alix> Phily, yes
<Phily> alix: to get info on cpu:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bastardkestrel> ok it downloads and i can set it, but where is it
<bastardkestrel> i just installed 6 wallpapers but /home/thom/.kde/share/wallpapers/ is empty
<Phily> alix: for memory cat /proc/meminfo
<bastardkestrel> Phily: is that in irc?
<bastardkestrel> Phily: there is a command in irc
<Phily> alix: nope that is in console
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: try running a find with the name of the picture
<bastardkestrel> i did nothing
<Phily> bastardkestrel: some scripts ecits
<bastardkestrel> but i see them
<bastardkestrel> ecits
<bastardkestrel> !cpu
<ubotu> bastardkestrel: Not a clue
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: /usr/share/wallpapers
<juliaintenn> when i tell the date/time panel to auto-sync time, i get "can't contact pool.ntp.org", but i don't see a place to add or change the time servers that will be polled
<Hobbsee> thought they'd be more likely to be there
<bastardkestrel> nope
<alix> ok this is a fedora 2 core with gnome 2.4GB intel and 350MB ram,  while mine is a centrino 1.6 with kde and 500 MB ram
<bastardkestrel> the new wallpaers are not there
<alix> it there so much difference?
<bastardkestrel> alix: yes big
<alix> why
<bastardkestrel> centrino is slower right
<bastardkestrel> made to save battery
<bastardkestrel> and has cpu throttling and stuff
<tony> hola, algun usuario de habla hispana?
<Hobbsee> !languages
<ubotu> I don't know, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !sp
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Hobbsee> um...anyone know what language that is?
<bastardkestrel> is the intel faster?
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: i recall, yes
<bastardkestrel> i mean is the 2.4GB on fedora? 
<alix> yes
<bastardkestrel> alix:  you may change to a faster hard drive on the centrino
<Hobbsee> alix: that's a massive difference between the systems - if you stuck kubuntu on the 2.4 GB one, and fedora core 2 on the other, you'd be wondering why fedora was so slow
<alix> i have changed for a faster drive few months ago
<bastardkestrel> alix:  that will improve performance
<alix> it is a 5200 or faster
<Hobbsee> alix: otherwise you could try a lightweight display manager, such as fluxbox or xfce
<alix> i don't remember
<alix> ?\
<Hobbsee> !xfce
<ubotu> from memory, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<bastardkestrel> alix:  I bet fedora wont even work well on the centrino
<alix> Hobbsee, what do you mean?
<bastardkestrel> alix:  if its a notebook 
<Hobbsee> alix: see !xfce
<Hobbsee> !xfce
<Hobbsee> !fluxbox
<ubotu> [fluxbox]  forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net, or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<bastardkestrel> someone do me a small favor
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: what is it?
<bastardkestrel> and install a wallpaper
<bastardkestrel> use the get new wallpapers
<bastardkestrel> button
<bastardkestrel> thinking its a bug
<bastardkestrel> its probably a hidden file
<alix> i like a lot kde
<alix> i was just wandering why this heavy difference
<bastardkestrel> but thats not what all the other kdes do
<bastardkestrel> its not kde alix
<alix> i know
<bastardkestrel> alix: its the processors
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: checking...
<alix> tell me another thing
<bastardkestrel> i got a centrino right now
<alix> how to insert hybernate support in fedora?
<bastardkestrel> try #fedors
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: it creates a folder in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<alix> mhh
<alix> ok
<Hobbsee> #fedora , you mean
<bastardkestrel> fedora sorry
<bastardkestrel> type: /j #fedora
<alix> but i've seen that on kubuntu is a feature linked to KDE
<alix> isn't it?
<Hobbsee> is a feature linked to KDE?
<bastardkestrel> in kde you can enable hybernate across distros
<Hobbsee> what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> with klaptopdemon
<bastardkestrel> alix: right click on the little battery monitor
<bastardkestrel> alix: if you dont have one acpi is not installed properly
<bastardkestrel> alix: in fedora are you using kde or gnome? if kde same thing
<tony> hi, please, somebody can help me to put my pci soudcard as defaul (alsa puts the integrated as default)
<bastardkestrel> Hobbsee: any luck?
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: yes, i replied
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: it creates a folder in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<bastardkestrel> oh sorry
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: no problems
<Hobbsee> tony: hmmm....yes...i've seen this, and cant remember what the commands are...
<bastardkestrel> .kde thats the problem
<bastardkestrel> its hidden
<bastardkestrel> so there are 2 wallpaper folders
<aeon17x> uh, I just installed KUbuntu-core, thought I'd give KDE a try
<Hobbsee> tony: ask in #ubuntu - there are more people there
<Hobbsee> aeon17x: funn
<Hobbsee> *fun
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: why 2 wallpaper folders?
<tony> thanks hobbsee
<fujisan> #ubuntu You're banned from that channel
<crimsun> tony: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<fujisan> if the month is 1 or 2, then you add 12 to the month and subtract 1 from the year. Then the day is 365*year + year/4 - year/100 + year/400 + date + (153*month+8)/5 where all of the divisions are rounded DOWN to the nearest integer. Do this for both dates, and subtract." (from a fixed date around 2k y ago)
<bastardkestrel> found them thanks
<bastardkestrel> yes there are 2 folders
<Hobbsee> fujisan: and the point of that was?
<bastardkestrel> /usr/share/wallpapers/ is where the default ones are
<fujisan> oops soz wrong chan
<Hobbsee> bastardkestrel: yes
<fujisan> was for math
<mrmarcel> ^^
<aeon17x> I was wondering how to set Firefox as the default browser for everything... I don't like it when I have to open an instance of Konqueror when I already have some Firefox tabs running.
<bastardkestrel> the problem with this is if you get a compressed file 
<tony> thanks crimsum, I can see the two cards. but how I can put the second as default?
<crimsun> tony: please paste the output onto a pastebin
<tony> 0000:02:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<alix> see ya guys
<tony> 1 line: "0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 04)"
<alix> and thanks for the help
<Hobbsee> aeon17x: kcontrol, kde components, component chooser
<alix> bastardkestrel, aha... crappy nose!! aha
<alix> see ya
<tony> 2 line:"0000:02:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)"
<bastardkestrel> alix: what?
<Hobbsee> aeon17x: web browser box, click "open http and https urls in the  following browser" and type mozilla-firefox
<aeon17x> Still does it in Konqueror. =(
<bastardkestrel> crappy nose?
<Hobbsee> aeon17x: then hit apply
<bastardkestrel> i got a nice nose
<aeon17x> I already did.
<bastardkestrel> weirdo!
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<aeon17x> Konqueror basically took over Firefox. =/
<Hobbsee> and clicking on another tab in kcontrol does what?
<Hobbsee> asks you to save?
<crimsun> tony: so you want to use snd-cmipci, correct?
<crimsun> tony: cat /proc/asound/modules
<aeon17x> Yes it does.
<aeon17x> And I do save it.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> deifnetly save it!
<tony> yes, I want de C-media as default
<crimsun> tony: in a Konsole, echo "options snd-intel8x0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<aeon17x> Saving it does nothing.
<crimsun> tony: err, sorry
<crimsun> tony: in a Konsole, echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<aeon17x> What's even more annoying is that it does that even in GNOME and XFCE.
<endo602> how can i end a process in kde?
<crimsun> endo602: pkill <process name>
<endo602> thanks 
<crimsun> aeon17x: ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<aeon17x> it points to konqueror
<aeon17x> ah, so I have to point to something else?
<tony> crimsum, wath does it? the "cat /proc/asound/modules" shows the same
<aeon17x> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<crimsun> aeon17x: in a Konsole, as root, update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/x-www-browser x-www-browser /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox 84 --slave /usr/share/man/man1/x-www-browser.1.gz x-www-browser.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/mozilla-firefox.1.gz
<crimsun> aeon17x: (if you want it set to firefox)
<aeon17x> I just did it
<aeon17x> Good thing I remembered how to change my default Java to Sun Java.
<aeon17x> thanks crimsun :)
<crimsun> tony: in a Konsole, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<crimsun> tony: then log out of KDE and back in
<aeon17x> although I wonder, why is your command so long? All I did was sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<crimsun> aeon17x: because I used the proper invocation from /var/lib/dpkg/info/firefox.postinst
<tony> hi, everybody
<aeon17x> y helo thar, tony
<tony> are you still there crimsum?
<crimsun> tony: yes/
<tony> thank you very much
<tony> please, crimsum, can you write again the comands? (Obviously I need to learn)
<crimsun> tony: which commands? What doesn't work?
<dm> I am finding KDE very buggy, anyone else see this ?
* mrmarcel is away. (auf wiedersehen und gute Nacht)
<tony> yes, all was ok, but, the taskbars was go out, So I closed the session and reboot
<endo602> is there a shortcut key for the run command?
<tony> so, the windows,and irc was closed. so, i can't view the instructions again
<tony> thank you very much crimsum, good bye
<stupendo44> I was running adept and it crashed. The list directory is still locked. How can I unlock it?
<stupendo44> I fixed it, thanks anyways. just had to rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock from root
<endo602> sorry i missed that
<endo602> does the run command have a keystroke
<endo602> ?
<endo602> found it
<juliaintenn> dcopserver stopped working properly, though it shows in 'ps -ax'; if i open an admin tool, i am asked for password, but then nothing happens or i get an error box saying dcopserver not functioning
<juliaintenn> that wasn't the case earlier this evening
<juliaintenn> i can run the gnome based admin utils, just not the kde ones -- i guess only the kde ones use dcop
<Ninjew> Hey, does KDE have builtin support for starting ssh-agent on login, or should I manually add that to my .xsession?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<dm> How do i make links to drives on the desktop permanent ?
<dm> anyone there? lol
<stupendo44> I believe there's an option somewhere. let me find it
<stupendo44> dm: right-click the desktop > Configure Desktop... > Behavior > Device Icons tab
<stupendo44> dm: select whichever you want to show
<stupendo44> possibly what you're looking for is Mounted Hard Disk Volume
<stupendo44> dm: maybe not... It didn't do anything for me. Try creating a shortcut to the device with Create New > Link To Device
<BROKEN_LADDER> somehow my konquerer got screwed up.  the view went from detailed to icon view.  how do i change it back effective for EVERYTHING
<dm> stupdendo44 i did, but when i reboot they go bye bye
<dm> stupdendo ill try logging out realyl quick
<stupendo44> BROKEN_LADDER: try the Settings menu > Save View Profile
<BROKEN_LADDER> new windows keep coming up icons
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not working
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<BROKEN_LADDER> this just happened out of nowhere
<stupendo44> change the view mode setting to what you want, then save Kubuntu File Manager profile. it worked for me
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i load the view profile i want.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not using kubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> using kde with ubuntu
<stupendo44> ok...
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i saved the profile
<stupendo44> basically the same...
<BROKEN_LADDER> the view of the directory i'm in changed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but other directories still have icon view.
<stupendo44> kubuntu is basically just ubuntu with kde. not exactly, but close enough
<BROKEN_LADDER> until i reload the profile
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i'm just running ubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i ran kde on slackware, i never said i was running klackware. ;)
<stupendo44> you might want to try #kde instead
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my god
<BROKEN_LADDER> icon view is so aweful.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm stuck
<stupendo44> it sounds like it's not working right according to what you're saying
<stupendo44> maybe something with permissions...? wild guess there
<stupendo44> dm: what's the status?
<dm> stupendo44 logging out now had to use the facilities
<stupendo44> lol
* stupendo44 can't believe BROK... never mind...
<dm> stupdendo44 they are still up but it didnt do any other setting i had changed, so it didnt work , just loaded my session
<humbolt> why can I use alsa with multible sound sources simultanously using gstreamer alsasink but not via "aoss skype" at the same time?
<dm> anyone firgure out how to make multimedia keys to work in KDE, play pause next previous, sound up down and mute ?
<dm> anyone firgure out how to make multimedia keys to work in KDE, play pause next previous, sound up down and mute ?
<el-stupido> hey guys
<el-stupido> i'm trying to install drivers for my Canon S200SPx printer.. any suggestions where i can get those?
<stupendo44> dm: you mean for amarok?
<stupendo44> el-stupido: they're not in kubuntu?
<stupendo44> el-stupido: did you check the canon website?
<el-stupido> stupendo44: i did they dont have a driver for Linux .. only Macs and Winblows
<stupendo44> what's winblows? is that a linux dist?
<stupendo44> j/k
<el-stupido> stupendo44: winblows=windows lol
<el-stupido> ahh ok
<el-stupido> lol
<torz> hi, I'm having problems trying to mount a hard disk borrowed from my friend which is ntfs.
<torz> I'm not even sure BIOS knows that the disk is there.
<torz> sudo mount /dev/hda(whatever) /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<torz> won't work.
<stupendo44> torz: if the BIOS doesn't see it, then linux isn't going to be able to do anything
<stupendo44> check the bios first
<stupendo44> see if it's recognized
<stupendo44> make sure the jumpers are right
<torz> stupendo44: its set to cable select I think.
<torz> oh and does it matter which IDE cable I plug it into?
<torz> I've got it plugged into IDE2
<stupendo44> el-stupido: try adept. see if anything canon is in there. don't get too specific
<el-stupido> stupendo44: tried.. got nothing related
<stupendo44> torz: yes, it matters. It will work on either cable, but you need jumpers set correctly depending on what else is connected to that cable
<stupendo44> what else is connected to the cable you have this ntfs drive connected to?
<torz> stupendo44: CD burner
<torz> IDE1 is just the main drive.
<stupendo44> ok, then set the cd burner to master, and set the hard drive to slave
<el-stupido> stupendo44: also.. when i try to install the printer thru Settings i dont get the option of Add Printer even in Admin mode *duh*
<stupendo44> make sure the cd burner is at the end of the cable, and the hard drive in the middle
<torz> all this in BIOS eh?
<dm> stupendo44 yes but my multimedia keys dont work for ANYTHING in KDE, do you know a fix?
<torz> ok
<dm> stupendo but they work in gnome :(
<el-stupido> stupendo44: only gives me add pseudo printer option
<torz> well I guess I better reboot then.
<stupendo44> el-stupido: maybe you don't have something printer related installed. I went to printer manager and there's a canon s200 in there. that's as specific as it gets, but it should work
<el-stupido> stupendo44: printer manager?
<stupendo44> menu > utilities > printing manager
<stupendo44> dm: gnome is different... (worse...) I'm not sure why the icons aren't showing up. Try asking in #kde. I'm sure it's a popular question.
<el-stupido> stupendo44: i'm there and i dont see the printer at all :/
<stupendo44> only when you go to add printer
<stupendo44> el-stupido: if you click add , you should see Add Printer/Class and Add Special(pseudo) Printer
<stupendo44> right?
<dm> stupendo44 any idea about Multimedia keys
<stratovarius> giorno
<el-stupido> stupendo44: right but even in Admin mode the "Add Printer Class" Tab isnt available
<stupendo44> dm: probably requires a special driver or something. I'm not sure if stratovarius just answered your question
<catmeister> Hello. How is everyone tonight?
<stupendo44> you shouldn't need admin. I didn't need a password
<stupendo44> tab?
<el-stupido> stupendo44: not tab.. whatever button
<stupendo44> el-stupido: are you on breezy?
<el-stupido> stupendo44: yeah
<stupendo44> el-stupido: ok, threw me off for a second there
<dm> stratovarius was that to me?
<el-stupido> stupendo44: lol i can do that <---------newb here
<catmeister> Im on a 5.04 install with all packages updated to most current version.
<stupendo44> el-stupido: :)
<el-stupido> stupendo44: it simply wont let me install the darn printer
<stupendo44> 5.04 != most current  :))
<el-stupido> lol
<el-stupido> i thought 5.1 was most current
<stupendo44> el-stupido: that's an interesting situation you've got there. I'm not sure why it's not showing add printer. It's not even just greyed out or something?
<endo602> anyone alive
<catmeister> 5.1=most current install base. Ive upgraded all packages to most current version. Did not download 5.1 for upgrade install.
<stupendo44> el-stupido: technically it's 5.10    has to do with the month released
<el-stupido> stupendo44: its there.... but greyed out
<endo602> i cant seem to get into my kde 
<endo602> desktop
<endo602> anymore
<catmeister> But, I keep having some problems with amarok that I didnt have on Slackware source install.
<el-stupido> stupendo44: so i thought maybe i need admin mode for that.. but even giving the passwd wont help is there a command line way to go about this?
<catmeister> stupido, what are you trying to do?
<stupendo44> el-stupido: I'm sorry, I'm not that advanced
<el-stupido> stupendo44: ok thanx
* el-stupido wanders off to play UT
<endo602> I was updating some packages and now i cannot get into x
<stupendo44> catmeister: I haven't seen you describe your issue. Did I miss it?
<catmeister> I havent described it yet.
<dm> im so close to switching back to gnome
<stupendo44> dm: don't...!!!
<catmeister> Gnome really doesnt have all the features kde does.
<dm> stupendo44 why, something so simple as multimedia keys just dont work out of the box, its stupid and im not that advanced to fix them manually
<stupendo44> dm: let me do a quick search, hold one
<stupendo44> *hold on
<endo602> can someone please help me?
<catmeister> dm, you set that in the kde control panel under regional settings >> keyboard layout..
<frank_b> kubuntu's terminal comes with a pretty bad font... any way to change it?
<dm> catmeiser lemme try
<catmeister> endo, what error do you recieve. Im new to Kubuntu, but Ive been running Linux since 97.
<thehil> Can someone help me with English ?
<endo602> cat i dont recieve an error
<endo602> just kicks me to the terminal
<endo602> the unix prompt
<thehil> endo602, what problem?
<stupendo44> frank_b: do some looking around a little bit. very easy to change. if you still can't find it I'll help you.
<endo602> i cant get into m kde desktop
<torz> stupendo44: okie dokie, it is now the channel1 master.
<frank_b> stupendo44: ok then. thank you
<stupendo44> torz: is it visible in the bios?
<thehil> endo602, rename ~/,kde and login again. Perhaps some KDE settings are incorrect
<endo602> i tried to reintsall a dist-upgrade
<frank_b> stupendo44: (I did but didn't find any option. I'll look better then. thanks)
<torz> yep in CMOS settings it tells me that the master of channel 1 is the disk
<catmeister> endo, take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<catmeister> You may have to edit it manually.
<torz> stupendo44: how can I tell which /deb/hda* the drive is?
<torz>  /dev
<torz> I mean
<endo602> thehil when i do that the terminal hangs
<endo602> should i restart now?
<catmeister> Endo, have you restarted since the upgrade?
<endo602> yes
<endo602> that is when this bad business started to happen
<stupendo44> torz: ok, then try mounting it. do you know what your cd burner is under /dev?
<dm> catmeister do i have to logout for settings to take effect , because i changed it to my keyboard but they arent working ( ony  a dell laptop )
<torz> stupendo44: actually I dont need the cd burner for this operation so I plugged it out.
<torz> this is only a once off thing you see, copying files.
<catmeister> No, you have to what you want the keys to do in the keyboard shortcut tab.
<endo602> thehil i am restating onw
<catmeister> stupendo, the problem with amarok that Im conserned about is that musicbrainz plugin is not working.
<stupendo44> torz: ok, create a directory to mount the drive in, like /ntfs or something
<endo602> kicks me right to the textual login
<endo602> damn this
<torz> stupendo44: yep, I've got /media/windows for that
<stupendo44> torz: then run 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/windows'
<stupendo44> torz: or 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media/windows'
<torz> hdd1 doesnt exist :~(
<stupendo44> most of the time it will detect it automatically
<stupendo44> do you know which device it is?
<stupendo44> I can't remember right now how to check
<catmeister> endo, have you tried creating a .xinitrc file? 
<endo602> nah
<torz> nope I dont know which one :~(, looking at /dev atm.
<endo602> how do i do that
<stupendo44> try a 'mount' to see what it is currently. then the new hard drive should be one letter above your current drive
<torz> interesting theres cd drive but there are - hdc, and hdc1
<endo602> catmeister how do i create that
<catmeister> Endo, in your home directory create a text called .xinitrc  All it has to contain is [exec kdestop]  without the brackets.
<stupendo44> too bad dm left
<catmeister> I posted the next step just after he left.
<catmeister> stupendo, any idea on how to get musicbrainz working?
<catmeister> It just states the song could not be found immediately. 
<stupendo44> catmeister: sry, not familiar with musicbrainz. is it a player, a plugin, what?
<endo602> cat
<stupendo44> torz: I pmed you
<endo602> then i restart?
<aftertaf> morning :)
<catmeister> no, just startx or login.
<catmeister> Musicbrainz is an amarok plugin that automaticly fills in the id3 tag info. It does a hash sum and then downloads the info.
<catmeister> It worked just fine under Slackware. But I installed every amarok component from source. 
<endo602> ok
<catmeister> Endo, did you get in?
<endo602> nope
<endo602> i got some errors
<catmeister> what errors?
<endo602> font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<catmeister> Thats a new one to me. The only thing  I was aware used .pcf extension is the Cisco VPN client. 
<endo602> skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": No syombals found
<catmeister> endo, what video card do you have?
<endo602> intel graphic
<catmeister> Hmmm.....
<catmeister> You need to rm -f .xinitrc
<catmeister> take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf. You might have to reset it up.
<catmeister> Im not at all used to logging in through kdm. I always booted into console under every other distro Ive tried.
<catmeister> Endo, just a sec. I need to register my nick.
<catmeister> Endo, Im not still being blocked from pms am I?
<stupendo55> sorry about that. azureus decided to take over for a while there...
<stupendo55> now my stupendo44 nick is locked in
<stupendo44> or not
<endo602> stupendo44 is there a way to reinstall the desktop/?
<stupendo44> kde is the desktop
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> is there a way to reinstall it
<stupendo44> I'm pretty sure you can rename some .kde directory to reset the settings, but I don't know. you could also just use synaptic to reinstall kde
<aftertaf> endo602:  kde, kde-base, etc..
<stupendo44> I don't know what kind of trouble you would have with apt trying to do it while it's running
<stupendo44> I mean adept
<stupendo44> at least synaptic has a reinstall option
<endo602> aftertaf kde
<aftertaf> stupendo44:  theyre all frontends for apt anyway.
<aftertaf> endo602:  why dyou wanna do that?
<stupendo44> there's a main package... but still, I don't know if the dependents will matter
<endo602> because i cant get into the kde
<stupendo44> aftertaf: I know that, but some have different features
<endo602> when i load up the machine
<aftertaf> endo602:  what is the error.....
<endo602> i get a bunch
<endo602> skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": No syombals found
<endo602> a couple of those
<endo602> font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<endo602> some of those
<aftertaf> stupendo44:  you can do everything in apt that you can in synaptic if you know the syntax
<aftertaf> endo602:  is it linked to kde for sure?
<stupendo44> aftertaf: you're right
<endo602> yes
<aftertaf> endo602:  try installing another WM to see if your xsession opens ok.
<stupendo44> looks more linked to x in general of just kdm
<endo602> WM?
<stupendo44> window manager
<aftertaf> yup.
<stupendo44> *or
<aftertaf> !e17
<endo602> can you walk me through it
<endo602> ?
<aftertaf> endo602:  follow that: http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<aftertaf> endo602:  yep, if you follow that link i can... ;)
<endo602> ok
<endo602> what will enlightnement do?
<catmeister> Enlightenment is just another window manager like gnome, icewm, kde, windowmaker, etc.
<stupendo44> aftertaf: why don't you use gnome with him. wouldn't it be easier?
<aftertaf> e is small and funky.
<aftertaf> gnome creates its own probs, and i dont use it. E17 i do use.... :)
<stupendo44> aftertaf: that makes sense
<aftertaf> endo602:  its a WM that is damn fine and funky :)
<endo602> ok
<aftertaf> you following the link ok? its pretty straightforward.
<catmeister> I used Enlightenment back in the day.
<catmeister> On Slack.
<aftertaf> hehe :) e17 is really looking good.
<stupendo44> ok, gtgtbn
<stupendo44> lnfm
<aftertaf> lol bonne nuit then
<endo602> aftertaf i know its a kde error
<endo602> i tried to downgrade the libarts
<endo602> and then when i restarted kde wouldnt come back up
<catmeister> Actually, I wish more work was being done on ice-wm.
<aftertaf> endo602:  erf ok...   you on which version of kde?
<endo602> 3,5 beta2
<aftertaf> ah ok. cant you undo your downgrade?
<aftertaf> where is beta 2 in the repositories?
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> that is where it is
<aftertaf> ahh....
<aftertaf> you could remove all of kde and reinstall... you shouldnt have to download much, its already on the drive...
<aftertaf> or you could search in /var/cache/apt/archives and dpkg -i the arts packages that are busted.
<catmeister> Hey, Im noticing alot more 
<catmeister> Debian based distros. What up with that?
<aftertaf> debian is cool, is what ;)
<catmeister> This is the second debian based distro Ive used, well 3rd if you count knoppix. But, I just used that for demoing Linux. Hated Linspire. Yuck.
<catmeister> Kubuntu is really nice for newbies, but I think it requires as much work to be functional as Slackware did. But on the opposite frame of the sprectum.
<kaveh> catmeister: what is the first?
<catmeister> The first was Linspire.
<kaveh> which is better ktorrent or qtorrent? just for a quick install, i know nothing beats azureus
<kaveh> also has anyone ever heard of Turkix?
<catmeister> Kaveh, if you have azureus, use i.
<catmeister> *it
<kaveh> i only have it on my windows partition and i don't feel like going through the hoops to install it right now
<kaveh> i have to package up jre 1.5 from sun, etc
<kaveh> just a quick install, qtorrent or ktorrent?
<catmeister> Im using bittorent-gui
<kaveh> it seems that the Turkix boys have a Mac OS X style expose feature
<kaveh> anyone seen an app that can do this under KDE?
<kaveh> catmeister: is bt-gui KDE naitive?
<catmeister> No, its generic x app. 
<catmeister> Its just a little front end.
<kaveh> also does anyone know how to look up the deps of a package? i installed one from Adept and it installed like 14 deps, but i want to go back and get rid of them all
<catmeister> I havent put Azareus on this machine yet, but its what I use on every other one.
<kaveh> any logs i can check or something?
<kaveh> catmeister: as do i but i think i might try ktorrent just so i can grab a Turkix livecd
<kaveh> nevermind, the torrent no longer exists :-(
<catmeister> Kaveh, let me see if I can find the torrent.
<kaveh> ok i have to grab a glass of water, brb
<kaveh> water is by far the best thing on this planet
<kaveh> so how do i see a list of packages recently installed?
<aftertaf> you ls /var/cache/apt/archives and look by date ;)
<kaveh> nice, thanks
<aftertaf> hehe ;)
<catmeister> well, Im going to bed.
<kaveh> aftertaf: the dates don't reflect when i downloaded them
<kaveh> is there another way?
<kaveh> how about checking specific dependancies of a package?
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, you here ?
<dm> i somehow changed the color of the fonts on my desktop from white to black, how do i change it back?
<_cs> hm
<_cs> now why doesn't sharpconstruct work on kubuntu :(
<aftertaf> yup... CaiN_SA :)
<aftertaf> kavahh tht sux. just a clever idea that ended up useless then...
<aftertaf> dm. system settings> appearance
<dm> aftertaf  i cant find it in here
<dm> aftertaf there*
<dm> aftertaf  do you know specifically where it is
<aftertaf> add the system settings thig to a panel, you'll have direct access to it that way.
<bjv> crap, i somehow turned off filemangler in konqueror
<bjv> now it starts up in   "konqueror - web"
<bjv> and i have no options! including the option to switch back to the filemangler profile?
<bjv> options have been hidden, a catch 22? :(
<aftertaf> bjv:  run in command line with -profile filemanager
<bjv> aftertaf: yeah, i saw the    --profile       in man konqueror
<bjv> but i just got "error -malformed URL" when i tried it
<bjv> even though i used the double-
<bjv> :\
<aftertaf> hang on a sec
<aftertaf> my bad...
<aftertaf> --profile filemanagement
<bjv> nm, i got it with an extra valid url
<bjv>  konqueror --profile filemangler about:local
<bjv> thx though, now i just need to figgure out how i de-configured my system. :\
<spiral> hi
<bjv> kon
* bjv :\        wrong window.
<aftertaf> how do you get rid of kde 3.5 beta 2 and return it to stable?
<raphink> aftertaf: deinstall all packages numbered 3.4.92
<raphink> remove the sources in sources.list
<raphink> and install these packages again
<aftertaf> raphink:  its a separate sources list?
<raphink> ?
<aftertaf> i mean, deb archinve? :)
<raphink> sure
* aftertaf being dumbass...
<aftertaf> ok.
<raphink> you had to add a source 
<raphink> in order to install kde 3.5
<aftertaf> i didnt, not me that has a screwed system.
<aftertaf> semne im trying to help.
<raphink> oh ok
<aftertaf> he's busted his arts and now cant boot X
<raphink> ben si c'est un noob tu lui diras que `beta' a veut dire `pas pour toi'
<raphink> tant qu'il sait pas maitriser
<raphink> arts has a big bug in kde 3.5
<raphink> and it's maybe the most famous bug in kde 3.5 beta2
<raphink> so he should have known
<aftertaf> he tried downgrading and not c bais de chez dans le cul quoi....
<aftertaf> now.
<raphink> non
<raphink> moi j'ai downgrad arts et a marche bien
<raphink> la majorit des types sous beta2 ont downgrad arts
<aftertaf> raphink:  il a des erreurs de preocessing avec dpkg.
<raphink> comme je l'ai dit aftertaf quand on est noob on commence par apprendre  se servir du systme
<raphink> avnat de s'amuser avec des betas
<aftertaf> tout a fait.... moi chwi sur beta1 et content de l'etre.
<raphink> downgrader arts a prend 5 minutes
<raphink> et a ne pose aucun problme
<Futal> on est bien sur le chan international ou j'ai merd  la connexion ?
<raphink> oui Futal 
<raphink> mais les internationaux ils pioncent
<raphink> :p
<aftertaf> lol. or mdr
<Futal> ok, merci
<aftertaf> raphink:  bah ou y a que nous. ;)
<raphink> dsol de te dcevoir Futal , aftertaf et moi ne sommes de belles sudoises comme tu le pensais
<aftertaf> :)
<Futal> ouais, enfin je suis en Finlande donc toute l'europe devrait tre rveill puisque c'est le pays le plus  l'est
* aftertaf est un b0 anglais
<raphink> oui
<raphink> en thorie
<Futal> euh, dsol, c'est le contraire
<aftertaf> alors pour downgrader arts c quoi le processus?
<Futal> mais a change rien, il est assez tard
<raphink> aftertaf: processus barbare
<aftertaf> hehe je connais un peu :)
<aftertaf> 3 ans de debian qui plante en sid
<raphink> sudo dpkg -r --force-all libarts1c2 arts 
<raphink> ensuite tu enlves (ou tu commentes) les lignes de kde 3.5beta2 dans /etc/apt/sources.list
<raphink> puis 
<raphink> sudo apt-get -f install
<raphink> et voil
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> putain c dur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> rofl
<raphink> et tu vites de faire un sudo apt-get upgrade derrire
<kairu0> c'est un forum franais depuis quand?
<raphink> ah j'ai oubli le sudo apt-get update
<raphink> mais c'tait vident
<aftertaf> apres modif des sources.list ;)
<raphink> kairu0: depuis que seuls les franais sont rveills
<aftertaf> kairu0:  hehe
<raphink> if any non-french-speaking people wants to take part in the talk, I'm sure they'll let us know
<kairu0> hahaha
<kairu0> raphink: je te vois
<raphink> heu
* raphink regarde par la fentre
<raphink> l'immeuble d'en face est dsert
<aftertaf> raphink:  c clair... vs etes ou vous ?
<raphink> alors a m'tonnerais :p
<raphink> aftertaf: Poitiers
<aftertaf> k..   et ca va la bas?
<raphink> heu
<raphink> ben oui a va
<raphink> il fait beau et chaud
<aftertaf> suis a Rouen, mais je cherche un new taff et y a rien ici
<raphink> parfois chaud et beau ausis
<raphink> ah :(
<raphink> moi il faut que je postule
<raphink> pour un poste de prof
<raphink> faut que je fasse ma lettre
<raphink> j'ai la flemme
<aftertaf> lol.
<raphink> wb CaiN_SA 
<aftertaf> j'ai failli etre formateur micromou, mais pas pris, pas l'esprit pedagogique
<aftertaf> re hi CaiN_SA 
<raphink> hehe
<CaiN_SA> ta
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, you going to monteal ?
<raphink> aftertaf: je bosse depuis 9 mois sur un projet de cration de cabinet de pdagogie
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> why that question CaiN_SA ?
<CaiN_SA> just wondering
* raphink wonders
<CaiN_SA> lol
<Futal> rah, et moi qui me lve de bonne heure pour le ubuntu-bug-day et tout le monde pionce ferme sur #ubuntu-bugs
<aftertaf> nope.... though did think once about it. its too cold there...
<raphink> CaiN_SA: not everybody lives in America and not Quebec is not the only french-speaking place in the world
<aftertaf> loool
<CaiN_SA> raphink, erm
<CaiN_SA> i live in south africa
<raphink> nice :)
<CaiN_SA> company sending me there
<raphink> oh ok
<CaiN_SA> raphink, :)
<CaiN_SA> i work for impilinux
<raphink> at least it makes sense to be using ubuntu when you live in SA
<raphink> :)
<CaiN_SA> i dont
<CaiN_SA> i use impi ;p
<CaiN_SA> ubuntu powered
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I heard Mark had bought impi
<aftertaf> yup.
<CaiN_SA> yup
<raphink> although I've never used it
<CaiN_SA> dont use the old impi
<CaiN_SA> EVER
<raphink> lol
<CaiN_SA> wait for new one to come out
<raphink> well impi is a local distro isn't it?
<CaiN_SA> yeah
<raphink> then I don't see why I would use it
<raphink> my language is french
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> african people use french
<raphink> in SA?
<CaiN_SA> 3/4 of africa speaks french
<aftertaf> carrment :)
<CaiN_SA> thus
<raphink> well they often speak a french I don't understand
<raphink> ;)
<aftertaf> mission civilisatrice
<CaiN_SA> lol dude
<CaiN_SA> they use standard french for kde etc
<raphink> :)
<Futal> well, just because you are not use to
<raphink> do many africans use linux?
<CaiN_SA> its not just a SA distro
<CaiN_SA> its only made in sa
<CaiN_SA> erm raphink thats why we here
<Futal> but from finland, african people speak really clearly
<CaiN_SA> to make many use it
<raphink> Futal: ben a la tl ils sous-titrent quand mme quand ils interview des africains
<raphink> mhm
<Futal> raphink: pour les franais de france
<raphink> oui
<raphink> pour eux c'est trs clair je n'en doute pas
<Futal> d'ici, je comprends mme l'italien
<raphink> lol
<raphink> c'est l'effet contraste
<raphink> tu vas vivre au Japon
<raphink> tu comprends toutes les langues europennes aprs
<Futal> non, la finlande me suffit
<raphink> lol
<Futal> No niin
<raphink> you speak finnish Futal ?
<Futal> no
<Futal> it means yes
<raphink> Tolkien loved finnish
<Futal> no niin = yes indeed
<raphink> he based the elvish languages on finnish mostly
<raphink> that makes things easier
<raphink> when you say `no' for 'yes'
<Futal> raphink: well, according the fact finnish is only related to estonian, it is like it comes from another planet
<raphink> must be a language invented by women
<raphink> so they can say `no' and clearly mean `yes'
<Futal> well, not really, only the fact that no word comes from latin or greek
<raphink> yes
<raphink> hungarian is from the same family, too
<raphink> if I'm not wrong
<raphink> hungarian, estonian and finnish
<Futal> you're write
<Futal> right ;)
<raphink> les langues finno-ougriennes
<raphink> :)
<Futal> ouais, mais la ressemblance ?
<raphink> heu la ressemblance c'est le f
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> je suis passionn de langues, mais je n'ai pas encore touch  celles-l
<raphink> pas eu l'occasion encore
<raphink> enfin maintenant je sais que `no niin' veut dire `oui bien sr'
<raphink> je l'ajoute  mon `suomi'
<raphink> hop dans la case ;)
<Futal> raphink: il me semble que le roumain est une langue latin, je crois que le hongrois ressemble autant au finnois que le roumain au franais
<raphink> heu
<raphink> le roumain est une langue latine avec 1/3 de vocabulaire slave
<raphink> ceci dit les italiens comprennent trs bien les roumains
<raphink> et vice versa
<Futal> ok
<raphink> l'accentuation est la mme
<raphink> mais par exemple
<raphink> en roumain
<raphink> `oui' se dit `da'
<raphink> comme en russe
<Futal> good to know
<raphink> alors dj a fait bizarre comme langue latine ;)
<raphink> wb Millox 
<raphink> je rflchis sur ta remarque d'il y a quelques minutes Futal 
<Futal> laquelle ?
<raphink> un chan international, c'est l o on parle toutes les langues en mme tems, non?
<raphink> un chan o on parle anglais amricain
<raphink> c'est un chan amricain
<raphink> o les trangers s'invitent
<raphink> ;)
<Futal> bonne df, en tout cas a correspond au chan
<raphink> bah voil ;)
<Futal> tu veux des exemples de finnois pour faire plus international ?
<raphink> vas y
<raphink> :)
<dm> isnt there a french channel for you guy
<dm> s
<Futal> Suomessa pinvastoin kuin Ranskassa, on mahdollista helposti nhd Ruotsi-Venj jkiekkopeli.
<raphink> dm we were just thinking about the fact that this is an international channel
<Futal> dm: we just said it is a international channel, so we speak every language
<Futal> s
<raphink> if we only speak american english
<raphink> then no one can pretend it's an international chan
<raphink> it's just an american one
<raphink> where everybody comes
<dm> American english is the same as every other English lol.
<raphink> so if we're only to speak english, it should be named #kubuntu-en
<raphink> no it's not dm 
<dm> not only americans speak english
<raphink> many americans I know don't understand british people
<dm> Its the same core language
<raphink> sure
<dm> slang is a different story, accents do not help either.
<raphink> taht's not the point
<raphink> the point is that it's quite funny to call a place 'international' if only english is spoken
<dm> if an englishman typed english in this channel it would be the same as if an american were too
<Futal> I speak english everyday and everybody understand everybody except when they are british or american
<raphink> Futal: yes lol
<Futal> anyway they are not so many outside their country
<raphink> sentences like : I shall take a coach to drive back to my flat
<raphink> are not understood by many americans
<dm> i understand what that says
<raphink> good for you dm 
<raphink> I've met many americans who had no idea what `coach' or `flat' meant
<dm> well not everyone is a retard :)
<raphink> I don't say that
<dm> i do though , not saying you are
<raphink> many french people don't understand canadian people
<raphink> when they speak french
<raphink> it's just not the same vocabulary
<dm> No one understands canadians :LOL
<raphink> not even talking about the accent
<Futal> dm: u'r right :)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> on sunday, I was at a conference by a canadian woman
<dm> I have to talk to canadians over the phone every now and then where i work, and man they are the most stubborn of persons
<raphink> she made a lot of efforts in the beginning
<raphink> to speak metropolitan french
<raphink> but in the end she couldn't prevent canadian french words from popping out from time to time
<raphink> so it began harder to understand
<raphink> became
<raphink> I've got to wake up!
<Futal> don't worry, everybody understands except those who don't get coach ;)
<dm> hehe you're doing ok, i see that english isnt your native tongue :P
<raphink> lol
<dm> you are french correct?
<raphink> yep
<Futal> yep
<dm> I have a dumb question then?
<Futal> go ahead
<raphink> go on
<dm> Why do french hate americans so much
<raphink> why do americans think french hate them so much?
<raphink> lol
<Futal> understandfrance.org
<raphink> I think most french hate the way the US govt acts in the world
<dm> theres a website hehe
<raphink> not american citizens really
<raphink> I have many american friends
<dm> Well that makes two of us raphink, i hate our government
<raphink> but I still can't accept the way the US act in the world
<raphink> sure dm 
<raphink> the big difference
<Futal> quite well explained, at least why american people think french people hate them
<raphink> is taht I don't like my govt either
<raphink> lol
<raphink> French people don't like the US govt
<raphink> but they also dislike their own govt
<raphink> so that's very differnt a situation
<Futal> exact
<dm> i think our leaders are the dumbest bunches of #$#@ ever
<raphink> they don't only criticize others' govt
<raphink> they criticize all of them
<dm> why? 
<dm> i mean its not like they are in any better of a situation
<raphink> because govts are corrupted
<raphink> everywhere
<Futal> dm: french people love to give their opinion
<raphink> and because french people like to complain 
<raphink> about everything
<raphink> and anything
<dm> futal i noticed hehe :)
<raphink> we have the habbit of giving our opninion
<dm> i think thats funny
<raphink> even on things we don't understand
<dm> but hey, to each his own i guess
<raphink> but at least we can say that we don't follow our govt blindly
<dm> and who does?
<raphink> I think actually many french people complain too much
<Futal> actually, it is often misunderstood by american: if someone is a good friend, you should tell her/him your opinion, especially if you don't think the same
<raphink> and act too few
<raphink> yes Futal, agree
<dm> futal but thats a difference of culture, not everyone comes from the same understandings of whats right to say, and whats wrong
<raphink> this is being `frank' as in `france'
<Futal> telling your opinion - especially if it is different -  is a mark of respect (in french of course)
<raphink> maybe we got thta from the barbarians who first invaded our country
<dm> two major things you dont want to get into an opinions and side with an american Religon/Government
<Futal> on the contrary of the US where you should agree with friends, or at least find a common view
<raphink> in french we have these expressions : `jouer franc jeu' and `tre franc'
<dm> Futal its all about sacrafice
<raphink> they both come from the name of the barbarians who `created' the french kingdom
<raphink> and they both mean being honnest even in telling truth that are painful
<raphink> so that everything is well set
<raphink> so that's inherent to our culture
<Futal> dm: was it "sacrifice"?
<chimaera> hi. i have problems getting my scanner to work. scanimage -L gives me the following: 
<chimaera> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x1003d5e0 ***
<chimaera> Aborted
<dm> futal umm well, doing something you dont want to do , to meet someone in the middle, so to speak
<dm> futal yes sacrifice
<dm> futal i spelled it wrong :P
<chimaera> dm: compromise?
<raphink> sacrifice is a religious concept
<raphink> which means : to make sacred
<dm> chimaera sorta, trying to explain what i meant
<Futal> well, compromise is not in french culture
<dm> raphink not exaclty, more like compromise
<chimaera> dm: sorry for juming in..
<raphink> Futal: yes lol
<dm> chimaera np :)
<Futal> dm: i just have a vague idea of what it means
<raphink> what what means Futal ?
<dm> futal compromise  doing something you dont want to do , to meet someone in the middle, so to speak
<raphink> pow wow
<raphink> lol
<Futal> for french people, either someone makes you change your thought with arguments, or you have no reason to change your mind
<dm> does anyone know how to change the icons in the system tray ?
<raphink> one call tell that American has a strong tradition of compromise 
<raphink> LOL
<raphink> America
<raphink> as long as americans had to compromise among themselves
<dm> raphink dont bash countries here please.
<raphink> I don't bash
<raphink> you point that your value is compromise
<dm> raphink i didnt say our value is compromise
<raphink> and well looking at the US policy in the world for quite a huge amount of years
<raphink> I find this funny
<raphink> oh ok
<Futal> chimera: i'm searching
<raphink> that's what I understood
<raphink> sorry
<dm> raphink but the american population doesnt make the decisions, so dont hold it against them. Holdit against the American Govt. and the people that run it. not the people that live in america. I live in America, and i dont know what the fuck the GVT is doing most times, Nor do i understand it or like it. 
<raphink> I thought America called itself a democracry
<dm> raphink but its a good country to live in, thats why im here. 
<raphink> and that meant people elected their govt
<raphink> so they would be representative of what they think
<aftertaf> raphink:  you are resposible for all sarkozy, chirac, & villepin (& raffarin) does?
<dm> raphink it does, but theres a lot of old people that vote. and they have crappy ways of thinking
<raphink> I am not the french people aftertaf 
<morrow> haha.. show me one democratic nation where the people realy like their gvt?
<raphink> I voted against my govt
<dm> morrow well said
<aftertaf> raphink:  a lot of french did..... so they arent responsible for them 100% neither are the us citizens.
<chimaera> there's a saying: if democracy would work, they'd forbid it.
<raphink> sure
<raphink> as I said I don't hold it against the american citizens
<dm> raphink then please refer to "americans" as American Govt" when you are speaking badly of the decisions made by the govt, it is misleading, 
<aftertaf> !start a nationality war :)
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you smoking crack?
<dm> lol
<nikkia> also, please remember that when people vote, they vote on a number of issues, and often have to take a compromise between what is more important to them, and some policies they may find repugnant but lesser priority than other issues
<nikkia> ie, there may well be a number of republicans that voted for bush that don't like his foreign policy...
<nikkia> it may even be a majority of people that voted for him, who knows
<Futal> chimera: i didn't found anything but you should check if your scanimage has been compiled with the very same version of your installed glibc
<chimaera> Futal: i even compiled sane myself, error remains. strange thing is, if i use the ubuntu-live-cd, it'S working.
<Futal> chimaera: maybe your glibc, and glibc-devel are not the same version
<Futal> or maybe you are compiling with a different version of gcc than the one used for glibc
<arwate> why can't I remove printers that are installed in the "generic unix lpd print system" or "LPR/LPRng Print system"?
<Futal> arwate: no idea
<chimaera> Futal: how to get the gccc-version glibc has been compiled with?
<arwate> where are they installed in the file system?
<Futal> chimaera: with the source package i think but i don't exactly
<chimaera> Futal: you mean by checking the build-deps?
<Futal> chimaera: that's it
<chimaera> Futal: it'S built w/ 3.4
<exclude> morning folks
<exclude> I just compiled this app (delicious sidebar for konq) and was wondering if/how I can make that into a .deb and submit that for review for the ubuntu repos.
<chimaera> exclude: read the debian new-maintainers howto.
<chimaera> exclude: i've written a small quick 'n dirt howto on this some time back, check http://debian.consistencies.net/faq.html
<berkes> chimaera: thank you
<chimaera> berkes: np
<andrzej> somebody hava a repository to Opera web browser?
<andrzej> ??
<rikva> andrzej: opera has .debs, i think
<nikkia> rikva: indeed, they even have an ubuntu .deb which works fine for kubuntu
<rikva> :)
<andrzej> J download opera.deb and run comand dpkg -i and this package has installed but j don't open any plugins and some web not open
<rikva> hmm you propably need the flash player but I don't know how to install that for opera
<nikkia> rikva: its just a case of installing the flashplayer for mozilla/firefox, then copying the .so to /usr/lib/opera/plugins  iirc
<rikva> nikkia: andrzej is trying to install it, not me :-)
<nikkia> well, it *might* also need lesstif installed, can't be sure
<tomplast> hi people
<tomplast> i dont know how to install the NVIDIA drivers for Kubuntu (im using Kernel 2.6.12-9-686 and I can't find any source for it) so what should i do?
<andrzej> j have install flash player 
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Tm_T> !flash
<ubotu> I heard flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tomplast> thanks ubotu
<andrzej> !flash
<ubotu> it has been said that flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<propagandhi> hello people
<Thorfin> hello punk
<propagandhi> whats up Thorfin
<aftertaf> wb Kamping_Kaiser 
<aftertaf> :)
<Thorfin> nothing doc...
<propagandhi> Thorfin: sounds interesting
<Thorfin> juste lurking :) as almost everybody
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf :)
<propagandhi> i thought it was too quiet to be true
<mts^> annoying error 55646: how do i kill a python-script for amaroK that wont shut down?
<Thorfin> propagandhi: but when I don"t lurk I try to install a kubuntu on my interstellar spaceship
<propagandhi> ha ha
<Thorfin> quite difficult
<propagandhi> what do you mean try
<Thorfin> the energy consumption is too high
<propagandhi> Thorfin: you're a tripper
<Thorfin> so I have to pipe one booster of the spaceship to give more energy
<Thorfin> propagandhi: perhaps :)
<propagandhi> Thorfin: cut back on you're daily heroin intake
<Thorfin> hummmm not heroin
<Thorfin> with geroin I can't even type on the keyboard
<Thorfin> *heroin
<propagandhi> ha ha
<Thorfin> but... I'm so glad to have a conversation on #kubuntu, cose when I ask for some help no one answers me :'(
<Thorfin> so I'm complelled to invent some stupid stories to grab attention
<propagandhi> Thorfin: well since I have been here you havent asked for help
<propagandhi> so whats the problem
<Thorfin> not today but the other days sometimes
<Thorfin> the problem is solved :) but each day has his own problem
<propagandhi> ok....
<Thorfin> but I won't forget to highlight you the next time :p
<propagandhi> in my experience this channel is pretty helpful
<propagandhi> the ubuntu channel is undoubtedly more active, but then again, can u trust the gnomes?
<Thorfin> lol
<propagandhi> methinks not
<Thorfin> frankly there's too many people on #ubuntu
<propagandhi> i mostly just read the ubuntu channel, I speak more in here
<Thorfin> your questions vanishe in the crowd
<Thorfin> -e
<propagandhi> very philosophical of you
<flixor> Guys i am having a question about ssh or networking in general 
<Thorfin> (hard to type fluent english when you're not a native)
<propagandhi> Throfin: I forgive you
<Thorfin> tks
<propagandhi> flixor: whats the exact problem
<Thorfin> btw Thorfin is not my usual pseudo didn't see that
<flixor> well i am trying to setup a ssh server and its working i can login from localhost to the ssh server 
<propagandhi> flixor: yes and
<flixor> but now i want to connect from the internet to my ssh server but its fails 
<pipoun> haha
<flixor> timeout message i get when i log in 
<pipoun> do you use nat?
<flixor> Well i am behind a speedtouch 510 ethernet modem 
<propagandhi> from the internet - have u port forwarded?
<pipoun> are you using a private IP? or some local network?
<propagandhi> u need to forward port 22 to the local IP you want to connect to fromt he router
<pipoun> flixor: I don't know the speetouch modem but I think you have to forward the port 22
<fatbrain_> how can I fire up the non-gui emacs?
<flixor> let me look 
<pipoun> flixor: there must be a config interface http://192.168.0.1
<Snifffurt> hi
<pipoun> flixor:  http://www.adslguide.org.uk/hardware/reviews/2002/q4/st510v4.asp
<propagandhi> Snifffurt: howdy
<flixor> well i have found something pipoun wich solves mijn problem i think 
<flixor> let me try it 
<pipoun> well lucky you :)
<flixor> there is something like napt 
<propagandhi> flixor: do u have a static IP or dynamic with your net connection
<pipoun> flixor:  follow my link 
<flixor> i have static i think 
<aftertaf> !info gnome-sudoku
<ubotu> gnome-sudoku: (A puzzle game for the popular Japanese sudoku logic puzzle), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.3.3-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 108 kB, Installed size: 668 kB
<aftertaf> long live popular japanese logic puzzles
<propagandhi> flixor: without static it'll be a major pain in any case
<Snifffurt> !info chroot
<flixor> I think i have static propagandhi well to let the ssh server work should i add entries for tcp and udp connection rerouted to port 22 ??
<propagandhi> flixor: yes
<propagandhi> to the local IP you want it to reach
<propagandhi> bRadLeY!!
<nikkia> i don't think you need UDP for ssh
<propagandhi> yes you do
<propagandhi> http://www.portforward.com/cports.htm
<nikkia> propagandhi: i'd like to see some justification other than someone blindly forwarding both and claiming it as necessary
<propagandhi> nikkia: it is necessary trust me, I am doing it myself at more than three sites
<propagandhi> and i provided a link to justify if you need as much
<fatbrain_> can I connect to kubuntu (X) from my windows machine using xwin32?
<propagandhi> xwin32?
<propagandhi> what is that
<nikkia> propagandhi: i'd like to see it, yes, because sshd doesn't listen on udp at all
<fatbrain_> It's a windows application that allows me to connect to x-server
<flixor> well it doesnt not seem to work overhere 
<nikkia> propagandhi: the only place openssh uses udp port 22 is in a strange work around for cygwin limitations, and that only gets used when sshd is compiled for cygwin
<fatbrain_> propagandhi: www.starnet.com
<flixor> well when ever i want from the internet i get the message connection refused 
<propagandhi> flixor: after port forwarding, have you rebooted the router
<flixor> nope propagandhi 
<propagandhi> flixor: try that much?
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<propagandhi> blackflag: hi
<blackflag> does someone now how I can start vncserver at boot
<blackflag> is /etc/inittab the correct way
<blackflag> ?
<blackflag> Or can I create a vncserver daemon?
<blackflag> How I make vncserver start automatic?
<blackflag> can someone give a hint?
<bRadLeY> Whois
<florent> blackflag add it to the right runleven
<florent> runlevel
<blackflag> okay, but what is the correct runlevel?
<flixor> oke propagandhi well i added the port in napt 
<blackflag> 5?
<aftertaf> blackflag:  sudo update-rc.d
<florent> you're running kubuntu ?
<aftertaf> runlevel 2 or runlevel d
<flixor> and i scannend myself witn nmap and its saying that the port is filtered 
<flixor> and when i trying to connect i get connection refused
<blackflag> yes , client kubuntu and a debian server
<florent> so rc 2
<blackflag> on tzhe debian vnc should start auto
<nikkia> flixor: some routers don't allow/forward connections from the lan side to the wan address/dmz, that might be what you're seeing
<flixor> kee but how can i serve the ssh server to the internet because i think i opened the port but still cant connect 
<nikkia> flixor: it may already be done
<nikkia> flixor: if its a router issue, try connecting, or getting someone to connect, to the port from another location
<blackflag> Propaghandi: sorry I have to register first
<nikkia> flixor: for example, if i try and connect to MY wan address port 80, i get my router's web page, if someone else tries, they get my DMZ web server
<flixor> i am doing that i am trying to connect from another computer into my own ssh server 
<nikkia> flixor: the other computer is on a different internet address? or on the LAN ?
<flixor> yes on an other internet adres
<flixor> i have an ssh account on an other computer and trying to ssh back to my own computer but it fails
<nikkia> hmmm, thats odd
<flixor> Do i have to configure ssh more 
<nikkia> flixor: its possible sshd isn't listening on the right interface(s), but its not the only possibility
<propagandhi> flixor: I can get to an ssh login prompt trying your address, but that could always be one of your ISP's boxes
<flixor> what do you see propagandhi 
<flixor> and how long did it take 
<blackflag> propagandhi: are you registered?
<propagandhi> it asks me for your root password
<nikkia> flixor: create a throw-away user account for propagandhi to try logging in as
<flixor> oke 
<propagandhi> blackflag: yes
<blackflag> my root password????
<propagandhi> blackflag: no not you
<nikkia> propagandhi: no, it isn't his ISP, unless they're running kubuntu
<nikkia> Trying 84.87.0.47...
<nikkia> Connected to ip5457002f.direct-adsl.nl.
<nikkia> Escape character is '^] '.
<nikkia> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.1p1 Debian-7ubuntu4
<propagandhi> nikkia: you could be right there
<propagandhi> in fact you are
<nikkia> flixor: looks like its working from the internet at large, no idea why it wouldn't work from  your ssh server you're trying from tho
<propagandhi> flixor: are you behind a firewall at this alternate site
<nikkia> propagandhi: letting IN port 22 traffic, but not out? that seems a bit, strange
<flixor> funny thing is that is works rightnow for me aswell 
<propagandhi> nikkia: i know but stranger things have happened
<nikkia> propagandhi: true
<flixor> maybe the router is not updating so quickly 
<propagandhi> flixor: perhaps it just ook a while for the router to accept connections, I dont knoe
<propagandhi> know
<nikkia> my 3com router used to be like that
<nikkia> you'd make a change, and it wouldn't happen instantly, it'd take a couple of minutes before the change would propagate inside its firewall tables
<nikkia> (even if you did a save/reboot - it was very annoying when trying to debug things like web server forwarding :)
<propagandhi> yes, thats probably what happened
<flixor> ehm 
<flixor> well this is the story 
<flixor> it works from the outside i tested that 
<propagandhi> flixor: yes......
<flixor> but still i cant connect from the box it self on the ip 84.87.0.47
<nikkia> flixor: as i said, a lot of routers don't allow that
<flixor> kee 
<flixor> well then everything is working 
<flixor> :)
<propagandhi> flixor: nikkia is correct
<bmanRad> How has everyone found KDE 3.5 beta2?
<nikkia> flixor: i work around it by using a 127.0.0.1 alias for my dynamic DNS name for my WAN address, inside the lan
<propagandhi> same from my work site
<nikkia> or a 192.* address on other LAN-side machines
<flixor> kee cool well nikkia and propagandhi you are a life saver 
<flixor> thanks a lot 
<nikkia> it means you sometimes don't catch problems if your dynamic dns is wrong (dynamic IP, whatever) but thats life
<flixor> This is my fourt day on linux and kubuntu 
<flixor> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<propagandhi> flixor: i dont know if i actually did anything, but its good that its working
<nikkia> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bmanRad: crashes a lot, beta 1 is safer
<Hobbsee> hi nikkia 
<propagandhi> yes, beta 2 is bad news atm
<bmanRad> Hobbsee: what i have found/heard as well
<Hobbsee> are you using beta1 now?
<bmanRad> Yep
<bmanRad> When i can :)
<flixor> can i register with this server propagandhi and how
<Hobbsee> flixor: yes, you can, it's very useful to
<flixor> yeah i want to register my nickname if possible 
<Hobbsee> bmanRad: give beta2 a shot
<nikkia> flixor: /msg nickserv help register
<bmanRad> Hobbsee: Perhaps when i hear some stabler things about it. Thanks
<hussam> can sombedy please check for me if http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl is down ?
<Hobbsee> checking...
<Hobbsee> not coming up so far
<Hobbsee> hi thoreauputic 
<hussam> ubuntulinux.nl  opens but not http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl 
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: hi :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<hussam> Hobbsee: it's not loading, right?
<Hobbsee> not loading, yes
<aftertaf> wb again Kamping_Kaiser 
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> hows tricks?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf
<Tm_T> tricky
<aftertaf> massive attack?
<eriksti> which one do you prefer guys? KMail, Thunderbird or Evolution?
<hussam> kmail
<Hobbsee> eriksti: at the moment?  thundbird, i occasionally use kmail
<eriksti> any specific reason?
<Hobbsee> thunderbird has no notifier that i can get to work, kmail wont let me specify which email account i'm sending things from
<hussam> thunderbird is a bit slow on my computer
<eriksti> Hobbsee: right click the account name and you can specify it I think
<eriksti> in Kmail I mean
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<eriksti> I'm trying KMail right now .. mostly used Thunderbird
<eriksti> don't use evolution because I don't really need all the stuff there
<flixor> guys howcome none of my swap-space is in use 
<_pierre> polak ???
<m_tadeu> flixor: because its not needed, I guess
<_pierre> qui est de la rgion de St E ???
<_pierre> quelqu'un connait des prog pour carte  puce 
<Tm_T> !midi
<ubotu> Tm_T: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> ubotu: why the hell you don't know a thing about midi :(
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Tm_T
<Tm_T> I won't
<propagandhi> hey dont pick on ubotu
<Tm_T> why not
<propagandhi> because that makes him a sad panda
<Tm_T> :(
<aftertaf> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Tm_T> !killkilldiedie
<ubotu> Tm_T: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Tm_T> it surely is
<Tm_T> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<jjesse> !uptime
<kinfo> [uptime]  - [total]  123d 19h 21m 59s - [eu.freenode.net]  4d 7h 27m 28s - in a total of 22 connections
<Tm_T> kinfo: shut up
<Tm_T> that bot is useless
<aftertaf> why 2 bots?
<Hobbsee_away> there are 2 bots?
<Hobbsee_away> !info kinfo
<Tm_T> ubotu: someone mentioned midi at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<ubotu> Tm_T: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> how I added info to ubotu?
<aftertaf> midi is . . . .
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> ubotu: midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<ubotu> okay, Tm_T
<aftertaf>  !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Tm_T> okay
<_Tonio_> hi everyone
<_Tonio_> hum anyone here has a  DVB tv card ? I wanna package klear, but no way to test it ;)
<aftertaf> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks aftertaf :)
<Tm_T> I hope someone get that kinfo out
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<Tm_T> I can't see why it's here
<aftertaf> Tm_T:  you antibot?
<jjesse> kinfo and ubot
<Hobbsee_away> !kinfo
<ubotu> Hobbsee_away: Are you on ritalin?
<Hobbsee_away> wonder how you work it...
<Tm_T> aftertaf: yes, when there's any help form it
<Tm_T> aftertaf: no
<aftertaf> kinfo info
<Hobbsee_away> kinfo kde3.5
<Tm_T> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<aftertaf> !!help
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you smoking crack?
<Tm_T> yu
<aftertaf> !bad bot
<ubotu> no, you'red a bad person aftertaf!
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<aftertaf> ROFL
<Hobbsee_away> ow!
<aftertaf> !bot snack
<ubotu> thanks aftertaf :)
<Tm_T> IMHO there's no use for that kinfo
<aftertaf> Tm_T:  cant even invoke him
<aftertaf> s/him/it
<aftertaf> or her
<Tm_T> it
<Hobbsee> ah...
<aftertaf> you ARE anti bot ;)
<Tm_T> aftertaf: I am
<Hobbsee> i like the bots...
<Hobbsee> ubotu is very useful
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you smoking crack?
<aftertaf> woohoo a bus just pulled in :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yes
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: kinfo is NOT
<Hobbsee> yeah, well, wish i could get rid of it lol
<Tm_T> I will if owner don't
<Tm_T> a little bit DoS and that's it
<aftertaf> whos it belong to?
<Hobbsee> no point, it's probably set to autoconnect
<Hobbsee> Riddell, maybe?
<Tm_T> I don't think so
<Hobbsee> !ops
<ubotu> I heard ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<aftertaf> yeah but i cant see why thered be a bot that does nothing. or maybe ubotu gets all the !stuff first
<Hobbsee> hmmm...wonder if any of them are still around
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  nope.ops for ubuntu, not kubuntu...
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: some of them do both...
<aftertaf> really? you found one?  yeah theres apo....
<Tm_T> aftertaf: more like, kinfo doesn't do anything useful
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
* aftertaf didnt go last time.
<Tm_T> aftertaf: you can't grab a message from channel
<aftertaf> eh?
<Hobbsee> well, if it was in kubuntu-offtopic, i could do something about it...but this one i cannot
<aftertaf> you op in offtopic Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: yes
* aftertaf bows with much respect;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> "ok" ;)
* aftertaf then buggers off for a cigarette....
<aftertaf> but theres noone in k.offtopic... right?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: it'd be way more useful in here - here is where the ops are occasionally needed, rather than there
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<Hobbsee> different people are the channel managers, so...
<Hobbsee> not sure what's happening there
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I won't be op here, I would be too nazi :(
<aftertaf> we should lobby for op status here... after all we push kde and we do want to get rid when ppl muck about.
<aftertaf> lol Tm_T :)
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> if people have ops, then they can abuse them
<Tm_T> aftertaf: well, I'm as "police" in over 20 channels
<Tm_T> and I kick people too often
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<aftertaf> lol
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> can't stand those kids
<Hobbsee> hey thoreauputic_ 
<Hobbsee> know what kinfo is for?
<thoreauputic_> Hobbsee: hang on a sec :)
<Hobbsee> k
<thoreauputic_> and no, I don't to be honest
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem to have a lot of use
<Hobbsee> !topten
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kinfo> Top ten learners: 1. uniq [20] , 2. seth_k [4] , 
<Tm_T> phuoh
<Hobbsee> right, ok then
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you see? two bots...
<thoreauputic> hmm - back in a few: testing some IRC settings ...
<Hobbsee> yes, i see that, do they both answer to any command?
<Hobbsee> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<Hobbsee> !find kinfo
<ubotu> tkinfo: (tk/tcl info browser), section universe/doc, is optional. Version: 2.8-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 61 kB, Installed size: 304 kB
<Hobbsee> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<thoreauputic> aha, seems to have worked OK
<Hobbsee> !seen kinfo
<ubotu> kinfo is currently on #kubuntu (4d 7h 51m 6s)
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: what were you trying to do?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: I just set up my cloak
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> Hey Riddell - we were wondering what kinfo was here for
<Hobbsee> seems to be another bot
<Tm_T> seems to be irritating bot
<Hobbsee> Riddell: glad to see that link got fixed, btw, on the kubuntu site
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excellent...and the irc.freenode.net...very excellent :D
<Riddell> no idea who owns kinfo, doesn't seem to do much useful
<Hobbsee> mmm...well if the channel owner doesnt know what it's for....
<Hobbsee> i wonder who put it in here
<Hobbsee> !seen nalioth_zZz 
<ubotu> nalioth_zzz is currently on #kubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> so quiet around here...
<breogan> buenas
<Hobbsee> hello
<aftertaf> goodbye. 
<aftertaf> :p
<Hobbsee> cya
<aftertaf> lol
<Hobbsee> should go to bed...
<aftertaf> was for ^^^^^
<aftertaf> time is it?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i thought it was
<Hobbsee> 11.30pm thurs
<aftertaf> really? its 15:30 saturday here
<Hobbsee> according to my trusty clock here
<Hobbsee> saturday?  it cant be
<aftertaf> :P
<Hobbsee> not unless you've suddenly gone to live on mars or something!
<Hobbsee> nah, i say the day, because a lot of people dont realise that australia is ahead of almost everyone else
<aftertaf> that WOULD explain somethings
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee yawns
<Hobbsee> night all...
<aftertaf> bye boss ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> i'm not boss
<Hobbsee> not even ops, although i wish i was
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> just mucking.... sooo bored you see. ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe...i see that
<Hobbsee> you could, of course, do some work
* Hobbsee prepares for world to fall apart at such a comment
<Hobbsee> :P
<aftertaf> looooooooooool
<aftertaf> grr. gone to early.
<aftertaf> i WOULD do some work, i have none to do. the place is closing and everyone is depressed....
<Tm_T> :(
<mariux> How can i check my reiserfs root partition? I cant really check it while the pc is on as it complains about it being 
<mariux> ignore that second sentence :)
<aftertaf> lol
<tvo> manveru: boot from a livecd :)
<tvo> mariux: boot from a livecd :)
<tvo> oops
<mariux> ahh ok :)
<ph8> hi all
<ph8> My printer is still being a pain in the arse
<ph8> it's an HP 1410 which i run with the 1400 drivers, as told to on the ubuntu website
<ph8> suddenly the system thinks that the printer is 'stopped' and i can't get it out of this state
<ph8> i've tried removing the printer and readding it, but during the addition process I can't even print a 'test page'
<ph8> any ideas on how to help me?
<mariux> what is the name of the african game where there is two rows of seven colums and two sidepickets and you move stones between the pockets
<Futal> mariux: awale
<Futal> or awele
<mariux> if you pick up seven stones f.ex. you have to put the first in the poket to the right and then the other in the poket to the right og that again and so on
<Futal> ph8: it is a known bug -> I had to install mandriva back on my mum computer because else she couldn't use the printer :(
<mariux> thanks Futal 
<Futal> ph8: you might check if the bug can be fixed, my try was back in july
<Futal> maybe some workarounds have been found
<Futal> at least, for me, uninstalling the printer didn't fix the pb as for the users who did (from ubuntu-fr wiki)
<levi> anyone alive
<mariux> sudo smbmount \\192.168.0.2\media /mnt/seagate -o username=mariux,password=MYPASSWORD,uid=mariux,rw
<mariux> i dont understand why that wont work
<levi> I am having trouble mounting my usb pendrive
<mariux> i know it should work since it works with kde's smb:/
<mariux> yes i have tried with the \\ the other way (//)
<mariux> levi: i can probably help you with that
<mariux> ls /dev/sd*
<levi> thanks
<mariux> that will only help a little bit, it will help you find the name of the device
<levi> i plus in my pendrive and i get an error message
<levi> plug*
<mariux> what is the output?
<levi> il paste in flood
<mariux> of the command, not the error
<levi> oh
<levi> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1
<mariux> ok
<mariux> sudo mkdir /mnt/nameofthefolderyouwanttomountitin
<mariux> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/http://www.tsr.org/StarWars/characters/luke/images/skywalker.jpg -o rw,uid=thenameofyouruser
<mariux> oops
<mariux> wtf :D
<mariux> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/nameofthefolderyouwanttomountitin -o rw,uid=thenameofyouruser
<amarock> in gaim (plus all other apps), things appear big....how to correct this? im on kubuntu....
<mariux> try running the gnome-session-manager or something (which loads the gnome-settings)
<levi> mariux pm?
<mariux> sure
<mariux> amarock: are we talking gtk-apps or all apps?
<amarock> im on KDE....all apps
<mariux> run kcontrol
<mariux> try changing some settings
<mariux> have you set the correct resolution on your monitor?
<amarock> yes its ok
<amarock> i checked it
<mariux> have a look at fonts and apearens(spelling) in kcontrol
<levi> mariux: that mkdir i name sda1
<mariux> levi: http://www.tsr.org/StarWars/characters/luke/images/skywalker.jpg
<mariux> arr1
<amarock> fonts were big...so i reduced them..now things in menu are ok.......but in gaim for example. i see large stuff......
<mariux> why does that url keep reapearing? :)
<mariux> amarock: thats because its a gnome-app and doesnt follow kde rules
<mariux> 2sek
<mariux> levi: so its /mnt/sda1 ?
<levi> yeah
<mariux> what is your username?
<levi> levi
<mariux> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -o rw,uid=levi
<mariux> run that command
<amarock> mariux: no it didnt happen before in any distro..in kubuntu thgings r large
<mariux> ahh ok
<mariux> there is a gnome-dpi setting somewhere, but i dont know where
<levi> done
<Snifffurt> how do I import my settings and Mail from another Kmail setup (other distro home dir)?
<Snifffurt> just copy the "Mail" dir from there?
<mariux> now your disk should be accessible at /mnt/sda1
<amarock> someone once gave me a command fix dpi 75 or something...and it corrected everything.....but i dont remember that command......anyone knows??
<Snifffurt> and the Kmail settings itsself, are they all in .kde-3.4/*
<levi> it is thank you
<mariux> np :)
<levi> is there a way to automount it
<levi> ?
<mariux> i dont know
<mariux> you could just make a script
<levi> and use it in a storage media applet?
<mariux> #!/bin/sh
<mariux> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -o rw,uid=levi
<mariux> save it as hello.sh
<mariux> chmod 755 hello.sh
<mariux> sudo ./hello.sh
<mariux> amarock: did it involve changing it in the xorg.conf file?
<mariux> amarock: http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Control_Font_DPI_in_X
<amarock> theres no howto on how to do it in kde.....i dont have gnome......
<levi> mariux
<levi> yoou still around
<rikva> all my consoles (F1 - F6) are black... any clues?
<mariux> sure levi 
<levi> hmmm its not working now
<levi> i just replugged the drive back in
<mariux> but it worked a few minutes ago?
<mariux> ahh
<levi> yes
<mariux> now its probably /dev/sdb1
<mariux> then next time (if you dont reboot) it will probably be /dev/sdc1
<levi> how  do i change that
<mariux> sudo umount /mnt/sda1
<mariux> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sda1 -o rw,uid=levi
<levi> says i must specify filesystem
<mariux> hmm weird that it wants that now
<mariux> ls /dev/sd*
<amarock> i get jerky motion in xine....any ideas?
<mariux> use mplayer :)
<levi> samw results as before
<mariux> then try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sda1 -o rw,uid=levi
<mariux> i mean
<mariux> then try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -o rw,uid=levi
<levi> same deal
<mariux> fs?
<mariux> is it fat?
<levi> yes
<mariux> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -o rw,uid=levi
<levi> says its not a valid block device
<mariux> weird
<levi> what format should this usb pendrive be in?
<mariux> dmesg
<mariux> what does that say at the bottom?
<levi> bottom?
<mariux> end of the output
<amarock> who said mplayer is nice?  doing fullscreen i get not-so-big display.....
<levi> that is all it says
<mariux> run the command dmesg
<nikkia> amarock: most likely, you have the wrong output driver selected
<nikkia> amarock: mplayer can only scale video in a few output drivers, 'xv' is the best one
<mariux> i like mplayer -vo xv
<amarock> nikkia: huh? so wha shud i do?
<mariux> it workes best for me
<nikkia> amarock: try playing it with -vo xv
<mariux> mplayer -vo xv filename.avi
<amarock> kaff is BEST really...of all ive tried
<nikkia> amarock: if that works, then add '-vo xv' to your ~/.mplayer/config file
<amarock> i see
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<mariux> kaffeine?
<amarock> yup yup:)
<nikkia> amarock: if your X config supports it, xv is the best option for video playback, as the video card can accelerate a few of the common video tasks that way
<mariux> once you get mplayer working youll never look back
<levi> mariux: what did you want me to paste?
<mariux> it plays *everything*
<levi> the whole think
<amarock> thx nikkia
<mariux> the last 3 lines
<amarock> its interface is bit confusing too.....messed up:)
<levi> [4300576.222000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<levi> [4300736.465000]  ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3
<levi> [4300736.714000]  ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A
<nikkia> mariux: hmmm, i used to like mplayer, but these days, i prefer xine
<mariux> how is that nikkia ?
<amarock> duuuhhhhhhh...xine's interface is sicker imo:)
<mariux> what interface amarock ?
<mariux> but default it has no interface
<amarock> u cant find a single button:)
<mariux> only the output and nothing else
<mariux> and thats great i think, no wasted screenrealestate
<amarock> it has..those tiny microscopic button:D
<mariux> your probably running gmplayer or something
<amarock> nope its pure mplayer.anyways lets stop playerwars
<mariux> :)
<mariux> mine had a ui as default in kde aswell
<mariux> dont know
<levi> well
<levi> ?
<mariux> kde seems to do something to all files called mplayer
<nikkia> mplayer does have a UI...
<mariux> not as default
<amarock> have u guys been having any new probs in kubuntu breezy..any disappointments....be honest:)???
<mariux> in non-kubuntu
<nikkia> its not the default tho, it has to be compiled in, and its been marked as experimental for about the last 8 years :P
<mariux> i prefer it without ui
<mariux> i would like automount in kubuntu
<mariux> otherwise its ok
<levi> so there is no solution?'
<mariux> i dont know
<endo602> hmmm
<endo602> when loading up my kdm its sutck on checking battery starte
<endo602> state
<majecek> hi 
<majecek> guys I got questions
<majecek> I have set up a root passwd and now I would like to disable the roots passw
<Robdor> majecek: you mean disable the root account?
<endo602> i would like to get into my kdedesktop but my boot hangs at "checking battery state'
<majecek> no I don't want to disable root account
<majecek> usualy when you install (k)ubuntu if you want to use root commands you use sudo without passwd
<majecek> I have set up password for root with passwd command
<Robdor> majecek: try this - sudo passwd -l root
<majecek> should I be root?
<Robdor> majecek: if you are root then leave out the sudo.
<stupendo44> endo602: I had the same problem. are you using a laptop?
<endo602> yes
<Robdor> majecek: this is from the passwd man page -  User accounts may be locked and unlocked with the -l and -u flags.  The -l option disables an account by changing the password  to a  value  which  matches  no  possible  encrypted value.  The -u option re-enables an account by changing the password back to its previous value.
<endo602> stup whats the cure?
<stupendo44> endo602: I only had the issue once I tried to use a better kernel. I think uninstalling some battery related prog fixed it
<stupendo44> endo602: the problem is, I tried a few things
<stupendo44> endo602: did you recently change something
<endo602> hmmmm
<endo602> prolly yes
<mpmc> Hi, I ermm made a little boo boo, the mouse went funny and now, I have no taskbar... just the background...
<mpmc> How do I finish this or reset it..
<mpmc> fix*
<mpmc> HELP!
<nmorse> So, guys, how does one get eclipse to actually work on Breezy?
<stupendo44> mpmc: try CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<stupendo44> that will just reset kde
<mpmc> I have tried it
<stupendo44> nothing?
<mpmc> I draged it somewhere
<majecek> when I am using sudo it always ask me for passwd (cause I have set it up), but when I try to run some GUI application as root (ie. k3b ) -> it ask for passwd but it doesn't use that passwd
<majecek> in the console it takes the passwd. How can I solve it?
<Robdor> majecek: the password it is asking for when you sudo is the user you are currently logged in as.  Not root.
<stupendo44> endo602: you still there?
<majecek> I give try
<mpmc> Nope that didn't fix it <_<
<mpmc> Damm..
<stupendo44> mpmc: do you have the show or hide button for the taskbar?
<stupendo44> mpmc: do you have the desktop icons?
<mpmc> there is no taskbar
<stupendo44> not even on the far sides of the screen?
<Snifffurt> leider tut es noch immer nicht
<mpmc> just the background and the right click menu
<Snifffurt> :-/
<stupendo44> mpmc: I'm just thinking that maybe you acidentally hid it
<Snifffurt> ups wrong channel sry
<mpmc> that what, I was thinking..
<mpmc> I dunno how to reset it though
<Snifffurt> this was meant for kubuntu-de
<Snifffurt> heheh
<majecek> Robdor I think that it still doesn't work at it should work
<mpmc> there were no icons to begin with...
<stupendo44> mpmc: well, the way to hide it is clicking the hide button, but if it doesn't show, then it may be something else
<mpmc> I was just browsing the net
<Robdor> majecek: is it giving you an error message?
<nmorse> Nevermind, I fixed it
<majecek> when I try to run k3b as sudo (sudo k3b ) it doesn't start  and don't ask for passwd
<mpmc> no.. I think, I drag'ed it and hidden it some how..
<stupendo44> majecek: is that from terminal?
<majecek> yes
<mpmc> I can only run things by running the terminal
<mpmc> help!
<stupendo44> mpmc: hit ALT + F1 to get the menu
<mpmc> yes the menu has come up..
<mpmc> now what
<Robdor> majecek: are you getting an error message when kb3 doesn't start?
<stupendo44> mpmc: System Settings
<majecek> no in console but when I run it as strace it says
<mpmc> ok
<majecek> write(2, "sudo: ", 6sudo: )                   = 6
<majecek> write(2, "must be setuid root", 19must be setuid root)     = 19
<majecek> write(2, "\n", 1
<mpmc> I'm in settings
<majecek> and it exits
<stupendo44> mpmc: ok go to Panel
<mpmc> I'm in it
<stupendo44> mpmc: go to the hiding tab
<mpmc> ok
<mpmc> tried defaults <_<
<majecek> any help?
<mpmc> still cant see it
<mpmc> I'll do a screen cap
<mpmc> only, If I knewq how <_<
<stupendo44> mpmc: be patient. there's more than one person that needs help here
<stupendo44> mpmc: what is the hide mode set to
<mpmc> stupendo44: hide only when hide button is pressed
<stupendo44> ok
<stupendo44> mpmc: and is it set to show the panel-hiding buttons?
<stupendo44> if not, then show them both
<Robdor> majecek: I've never seen that before.  Do you need to run it as root?
<mpmc> stupendo44: still cant see nothing
<stupendo44> mpmc: have you already tried restarting the whole computer? Even though this probably doesn't help at all.
<mpmc> stupendo44: reset it twice
<majecek> ie i want to burn dvd but when i run k3b as normal user i can't see any hardware (i have noticed that I should be a root) i guess it is rights problem but I cann't runn it as root eather
<mpmc> stupendo44: damm mouse.. Its one of those infra red ones.. 
<stupendo44> not likely infrared
<mpmc> stupendo44: with the light at the bottom..
<stupendo44> optical
<mpmc> yes thats it
<mpmc> <_<
<stupendo44> infrared is a line-of-sight communication
<mpmc> yea.. I know
<mpmc> I get things mixed up
<stupendo44> just trying using an old ball mouse
<mpmc> I cant see the taskbar at all..
<stupendo44> mpmc: you've said that...
<stupendo44> mpmc: there's a way to restart the taskbar, but restarting kde should do that anyways
<mpmc> I right clicked on something in the right click menu of the taskbar..
<mpmc> or I moved it
<rikva> kill kicker...
<iceman> Anyone know where i can find some Screenshots, im looking for idea's on themes ..... 
<stupendo44> mpmc: I don't think you can move the taskbar just anyways
<stupendo44> *anywhere
<mpmc> stupendo44: rofl.. damm monitor.. I s reset the monitor, and there was a little arrow on the right, I clicked it and the bar appeared again.. the monitor wasn't set correctly
<mpmc> stupendo44: thanks for your help 
<stupendo44> mpmc: I figured
<mpmc> stupendo44: just the monitor was hiding it 
<stupendo44> I just assumed
<mpmc> stupendo44: windows resets the monitor postions
<mpmc> don't windows just plainly suck!
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> thanks for your help once again :)
<stupendo44> it's not so much about windows...
<stupendo44> it's about refresh rate
<stupendo44> if the refresh rate is the same, it spans the same area in linux and windows
<stupendo44> refresh rate and resolution
<mpmc> ok, thx
<pipoun> How can I install flash for konqueror?
<frank_b> hi all. do graphic cards work better in Windows than in Linux?
<zyn> generally, yes
<frank_b> zyn: ah. ok. so it's not a problem wiht my specific one... :) thanks
<apokryphos> pipoun: install flashplayer-mozilla
<zyn> meaning you'll see better performance/support in Windows due to better acceleration and vendor supported drivers
<asraniel> frank_b: its not realy true, i think nvidia cards work better under linux. ati work great for 2d, but are crap for 3d under linux
<frank_b> zyn: hmm
<zyn> of course, it depends on the hardware in question
<apokryphos> ATI on Linux is laaame =)
<kkathman> good day, all :)
<frank_b> ah... so it's a problem with ATI... I have a Radeon
<frank_b> it's a petty I got this one with my computer then... that's one of the ferw things that makes me keep windows also in my hard drive...
<frank_b> I heard that the ATI driver for linux are not ports... that they are making different driver for linux...
<zyn> usually, yes
<zyn> and most of the drivers are written by volunteers, not ATI, which basically means hardware specs aren't available and people have to reengineer the windows drivers
<frank_b> is the "fglrx" driver a free one or proprietary?
<kkathman> zyn: absolutely correct.  At first you wonder why the manufacturers dont belly up and develop Linux drivers, but this again is one of those downsides to open source I guess.
<flixor> hya everybody again 
<flixor> kkathman: evening 
<kkathman> I personally havent had any problems, but I use nVidia
<kkathman> hey flixor !!
<flixor> how are you doing kkathman 
<kkathman> Im doing just fine flixor, how about you?
<flixor> great did some finetuning on my kmail settings 
<flixor> and made some selection filters 
<frank_b> got it then. my problem is specific to my ATI card...
<kkathman> great and things are working well?
<flixor> yes its working very good 
<kkathman> great!!
<flixor> but there is one thing but that is not kbuntu related lol
<flixor> i forgot my password for the server overhere 
<flixor> so i cant identify to the server 
<flixor> i did a registration yesterday evening 
<kkathman> lol
<flixor> yeah its a little bit stupid i know 
<flixor> so is there a place where i can get my nick back 
<frank_b> well, thanks everyone. cya :)
<nikkia> flixor: iirc, wait
<nikkia> flixor: the account will time out after a number of weeks, and then you can re-register :)
<flixor> oh that long 
<flixor> well we have to wait then 
<nikkia> looks like about 2 weeks by my reckoning (i did the same thing about 3 weeks ago, nick i registered is dead now)
<kkathman> hey there nikkia how are you today?
<nikkia> kkathman: tired
<flixor> kee thanks
<nikkia> kkathman: spent all day rushing to try and get this software conversion done
<kkathman> nikkia: sounds like fun!
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> NOT
<kkathman> hehe
<nikkia> kkathman: it compiles, and runs, now which is all i need for tomorrow, still huge chunks of the code #ifndef'ed out tho
<kkathman> software conversions are not my most favored activities :)
<flixor> brb 
<nikkia> kkathman: especially when the conversion is between two DLLs that handle IO, and there are subtle nuances between them
<nikkia> oh and 'don't change the existing code too much, we don't want to introduce new bugs'
<kkathman> I'm afraid I cant fully appreciate the issues, but I can certainly imagine in the Linux world it a nightmare nikkia 
<nikkia> kkathman: this is windows code, sadly
<nikkia> kkathman: two gambling terminals with similar, but different, hardware for handling money issues
<kkathman> nikkia: I work for a software company, and it always seems that when I get some new spiffy features I later find that something got broken in the process :)
<kkathman> nikkia: now thats a kewl application :)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB>  is there a channel for help on the bluetooth module of kde? KbluetoothD?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i'm having trouble configuring the autoupdate image daemon
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> those guys made a very nice work anyway
<amarock> how do i use find command to search for dir named star?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> do not use that
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> use locate
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> it is indexed
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> locate star..
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-41008.html
<kkathman> try Googling next time...its really quite helpful :)
<hussam> anybody familiar with kinternet?
<regeya> googling == good
<kkathman> HEY hussam!!
<hussam> is it only available for suse?
<hussam> kkathman: hey buddy :)
<kkathman> hussam: I've heard of kinternet but dont know whats its supposed to do
<amarock> locate really sux...ive used it...it hardly finds anything.......find is much better
<hussam> kkathman: it dials your pppoe connection. kppp doesn't seem to work here
<kkathman> hussam: ahh ok
<hussam> kkathman: a gui replacment for "pon dsl-provider"
<hussam> kkathman: if it is a product made by suse, is it legal to recompile it for kubuntu?
<hussam> I probably should ask in #suse
<kkathman> hussam: I would think its ok if the source is provided...its open source after all
<hussam> kkathman: the src.rpm is there
<kkathman> hussam: then it should be fine, but the only thing is to assure that its compatible with the breezy kernel version
<stupendo44> personal use is different than distribution, anyways
<kkathman> hussam: one other issue might be if it needs customized  C libraries that are particular to SuSE
<hussam> kkathman: it should, it's kde program and suse 10 run kernel 2.6.11
<kkathman> hussam: but the current kernel for breezy is 2.6.12-9
<hussam> kkathman: I don't think kde programs depend on the kernel version, slackware still runs 2.4.30
<kkathman> hussam: but you could always ask there in #suse and then double check with say Riddell
<kkathman> hussam: you might be right...I dont operate at the developer level, so Im just speaking in general
<at1as> Anyone running dual-head on Breezy?
<at1as> Particularly with ATI Radeon?
<kkathman> oooh ATI
<kkathman> ATI is a general problem with most Linux systems
<at1as> I've had great luck with Hoary on this very box.
<kkathman> ahhh thats a good thing
<at1as> I recently had to reinstall (user stupidity) and chose Breezy this time.
<ninHer> hi all
<kkathman> I havent had a problem with Breezy on mine, but I have nVidia stuff
<at1as> Now, when kdm starts, only one head has picture.
<chimaera> kkathman: that was true some months back. actually i even dared to replace my nvidia and i quite like my new card ;)
<at1as> The other monitor remains blank... for a while.
<ninHer> any help with a problem with  breezy and sudo command ?
<kkathman> chimaera: good  good!! Glad to hear there is better ATI support emerging!
<at1as> It appears that when I leave the system alone so it enters power-save mode, when I come *out* of powersave, both heads are working.
<kkathman> ninHer: not that I know of
<ninHer> kkathman, i can't do sudo su
<ninHer> it doesn't work
<at1as> ninHer:  More issues with Kcontrol tools and sudo, but not sudo and breezy...
<kkathman> ninHer: are you trying to enable the root?
<ninHer> yes
<at1as> Are you the first user that was created?
<kkathman> ahh
<ninHer> the one and only
<chimaera> ninHer: sudo passwd
<ninHer> it doesn't work
<ninHer> and sudo su either
<chimaera> what's sudo su supposed to do??
<at1as> If anyone knows what I'm running into (or is interested in helping) contact me at atlas@r4780y.com
<at1as> chimaera: it su's to root, using sudo.
<chimaera> at1as: that just doesn't make sense. 
<at1as> it is akin to "sudo bash"
<kkathman> ninHer: sudo passwd root   then su
<tripla> hi all
<at1as> because su allows root to su without a passwd.
<ninHer> sudo and sudo passwd it doens't work for me
<tripla> how can i install java for kubuntu?
<at1as> What does it do?
<ninHer> kkathman, thanks i will try
<kkathman> hmmm probably need to modify your sudoers file I guess
<chimaera> tripla: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<at1as> tripla: There is a universe package for java 1.4.2
<kkathman> brb
<ninHer> may be , but if i can't get root i can't modify
<at1as> ninHer: or check your group membership.
<tripla> ahh
<tripla> thx a lot
<tripla> bb
<at1as> The first user isn't special, it's just added to the right groups at install.
<win[X] amp> why i can get root access on my 1st installation
<amackay> Anyone know how to set up twin monitors on a nvidia card?
<at1as> " /etc/sudoers (available as root via "visudo") will grant access via groups
<at1as> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<at1as> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<stupendo44> win[X] amp: I don't understand the question
<at1as> This means that members of the "admin" group can do anything through sudo.
<at1as> in /etc/group, your user id should be on the line starting with "admin:"
<win[X] amp> i can't use root access
<win[X] amp> just user
<stupendo44> win[X] amp: even with sudo?
<win[X] amp> no
<stupendo44> win[X] amp: what's the problem?
<win[X] amp> what is sudo
<win[X] amp> sorry i newbie
<kkathman> win[X] amp: sudo is used in lieu of having a root account
<stupendo44> sudo stands for 'superuser do'
<kkathman> ubuntu does not deliver an enabled "root" account (though you can enable it), so for critical system commands, sudo is prepended to those commands
<stupendo44> running as root all the time is unsafe
<win[X] amp> how can i enable it
<kkathman> you dont want to enable it
<kkathman> theres no need to
<stupendo44> you can use root when you need to execute commands with sudo
<kkathman> especially if you are a newbie
<stupendo44> like if you need to run apt-get you run 'sudo apt-get install blah-blah-blah'
<stupendo44> then it will prompt for a password
<stupendo44> which is the password of the first account created
<stupendo44> win[X] amp: what do you need to do as root? anything specific?
<kkathman> stupendo44: no, its the system password you created on installation actually (not your first account)
<kkathman> they can be different
<stupendo44> kkathman: sorry, didn't know. ok, win[X] amp, it's the system password you created on installation
<win[X] amp> i just wanna know
<win[X] amp> its different with other distro
<kkathman> win[X] amp: if you are a newbie, just hang loose and do what you can...then if you have certain commands, like apt-get, just prepend the SUDO with it
<stupendo44> win[X] amp: other distros don't try to be safe
<kkathman> the only time you'll need sudo is when there is a possible system impact
<gurumeditationer> #sup room
<kkathman> probably about 90% of your commands wont need it
<gurumeditationer> how do I enable X sessions over ssh in kubuntu?
<win[X] amp> ic,
<stupendo44> gurumeditationer: there's nobody in the #sub room
<kkathman> and when you do, just prepend it with sudo :)
<stupendo44> I mean the #sup room
<win[X] amp> just type sudo 
<Ninjew> gurumeditationer: you should just be able to do ssh -X host, and it will forward X sessions
<kkathman> gurumeditationer: try this http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/VNC/vnc-over-ssh.html
<gurumeditationer> thanks guys
<kkathman> gurumeditationer: Googling is good :)
<buz> is there any chance to install kubuntu over a pcmcia cdrom?
<gurumeditationer> yeah I've tried googling but there is a *lot* of X stuff
<kkathman> win[X] amp: what commands are you trying to use?
<Ninjew> that reminds me -- can i configure kdm to start ssh-agent and add my keys on login, or do I have to do that manually in my XSession?
<kkathman> gurumeditationer: I just typed in "Enabling X over SSH" and got those
<kkathman> Ninjew: I think manually, but there might be a trick that Im not aware of
<Ninjew> kkathman: Do you know of any qt / native kde ssh-askpass frontend? All I can find anywhere are gtk2 ones
<kkathman> Ninjew: SecPanel is the only one I know that runs in K
<kkathman> but there may be more...try apt-cache search SSH
<musik> how do i unmount /dev/hda6?
<kkathman> umount
<chimaera> umount /dev/hda6
<kkathman> ^5s chimaera 
<musik> ......./dev/hda6: clean......does this mean its nice & clean:)??? after e2fsck.....
<gurumeditationer> shh with the -X doesn't work, if I'm in a terminal locally as root it can't open things like kwrite
<kkathman> that would be my interpretation :)
<gurumeditationer> root@serenity:/home/gud/jre1.5.0_04# kwrite
<gurumeditationer> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<gurumeditationer> Xlib: No protocol specified
<gurumeditationer> kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<gurumeditationer> could that be related?
<kkathman> musik: that would be my interpretation :)
<kkathman> hmm
<musik> but on almost every bootup it says it was not ceanly mounted..what cud be prob???
<hussam> kkathman: I found an application in Kubuntu but in universe called knet. That maybe what I'm looking for.
<kkathman> gurumeditationer: there is a debian bug on this, but not sure if its related in Ubuntu or not
<flixor_eating> gurumeditationer: if you want to open kwrite as root you could do as user xhost +localhost 
<flixor_eating> or does that not work kkathman 
<kkathman> hussam: give it a try I suppose :)
<gurumeditationer> well I know that I can sudo kwrite, but something must be broken if I can't do it straight from a root terminal surely?
<hussam> kkathman: anything would be better than ripping suse software I guess
<kkathman> gurumeditationer: see if this helps:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=374799
<kkathman> hussam: yeah I'd think that suse thing might be a bit risky
<gurumeditationer> cheers kkathman, I'll have a look at this
<musik> hda6 is ext2
<kkathman> not from a legal thing, but just too many things could be inconsistent
<_manveru> wasn't there a yast-port for debian?
<hussam> kkathman: btw, suse installes kde in /opt/kde3 and not in /usr like kubuntu or fedora
<chimaera> hussam. nothing wrong w/ suse software.. what are you looking for?
<hussam> chimaera: a gui frontend to pppd
<musik> kinternet is also there:)
<hussam> chimaera: I found knet in kubuntu universe and an downloading it now
<flixor_eating> but gurumeditationer i think it has something to do with you as root to have the right to use X while in a session from another user
<chimaera> hussam: check for knemo. might require manual configuration but thenn it's great.
<musik> hussam: why dont u like commandline one..its easy......
<hussam> musik: Kinternet is only in suse, I checked, they wrote it
<musik> hussam: i see
<hussam> musik:  I do like command line.
<musik> then??
<hussam> musik:  But I'd rather make it easier for other family members who use this PC
<hussam> musik: but I agree command line is easier
<musik> ok:D
<stbain> yikes
<hussam> brb
<stbain> what's the script name that gets run after initial reboot?
<musik> hussam: and if u want u can u can shorten the commands...alias 'pon dsl-provider'=on
<stbain> looks like mine didn't finish
<flixor> anyway is there a commandline msn client 
<stupendo44> stbain: why do you say that
<stbain> couple of things tipped me off
<stbain> a) the error message
<stbain> b) no kdm in default runlevel
<stbain> c) kdm started manually on command line looks like crap compared to regular Kubuntu login prompt
<stupendo44> hmm
<stupendo44> I'd say there's a problem...
<stbain> first attempt at a power-pc install... didn't go quite as smooth as my other installs
<stupendo44> sry, haven't done any ppc
<chimaera> stbain: what ppc do you have?
<stbain> old iMac G3
<stbain> up and running at command prompt on tty1
<chimaera> stbain: tried base-config?
<stbain> yes, but that doesn't seem to do all of the Kubuntu-specific stuff
* stbain fires it up again
<stbain> runs through timezone config and apt config
<George> how do you install nxclient in kubuntu?
<George> is there a specific package somewhere?
<_salvatore> only english?
<kkathman> back.. sorry been busy this morning with my job
<kkathman> welcome back hussam
<hussam> I found out what's wrong with kppp. it won't use eth0 for pppoe, only /dev/modem
<hussam> I'll install knemo
<stbain> chimaera: making me run dpkg --configure -a (something went wrong w/ the sources.list setup or something)
<chimaera> stbain: is it working?
<stbain> still going through dpkg --configure -a
<stbain> waiting on outcome
<hussam> who suggested knemo to me a couple of minutes ago?
<stbain> I believe that was chimaera
<stbain> (who suggested knemo)
<chimaera> hussam: jepp, me
<hussam> chimaera: ok thanks. I installed and configued it, but it won't appear in the system tray
<chimaera> hussam: check systems settings. there's a new mdule.
<chimaera> s/mdule/module/
* jpetso switching to newbie mode
<jpetso> how can I easily access the built-in partitions?
<jpetso> you know, the non-linux, data ones
<hussam> chimaera: I configured it in system settings inder network monitor
<jpetso> because they're not in media:
<hussam> chimaera: I added interface ppp
<hussam> chimaera: sorry that's ppp0
<hussam> chimaera: but still nothing appears in system tray
<hussam> chimaera: maybe I should logoff an log in again for it to appear
<earaque> hola
<magel> hola
<sylvain> salut
<magel> tengo un rollo con kubuntu no puedo pasarlo a espaol, quien puede ayudarme!!!
<at1as> no lo se.
<at1as> lo siento.
<at1as> y como se dice "rollo" en ingles?
<magel> al guien mas please
<magel> no se dime tu
<magel> Alguien sabe como cambiar Kubuntu a espaol
<coruja> magel: /join #kubuntu-es
<hussam> chimaera: Knemo is great. I added two right click command on it for connecting a disconnecting the pppoe conenction
<chimaera> hussam: jepp, tested it some weeks ago and its amazing. highly customizeable. everything you need ;)
<dmlinux> Hey guys, i figured out how to make mulimedia keys to work , THE EASY WAY 
<iceman> I got a question, how do you install KDE-LOOK.ORG  colors styles in kubuntu .... 
<insanekane> dmlinux: how is that ?
<dipnlik> dmlinux: and that is...?
<nalioth> dmlinux: the mob is getting restless.. .. ..
<dmlinux> nalioth what?
<dmlinux> sorry i get a bit of lag from irc for soem reason
<insanekane> dmlinux: how did you make multimedia keys to work, THE EASY WAY ? or do you want us to pay for your seminar ? ;)
<dmlinux> Well go under your keyboard layout and set it to Itouch from logitech, it worked for me :)
<dmlinux> insanekane i wasnt going to go through a long speech if no one was listening :P
<insanekane> dmlinux: oh, so the easy way is to buy a logitech keyboard ? :P
<dmlinux> you have to reboot for it to take effect 
<dipnlik> reboot o.O'
<dmlinux> insanekane no.. switch the keyboard layout to itouch
<insanekane> ah right
<nalioth> dmlinux: are you sure? i change my kb layout all the time and it's instantaneous
<mpmc> how do I play midi files?
<dmlinux> insanekane maybe if you read and stop being a smartass :P
<poimen> ls
<slow-motion> hallo
<dmlinux> nalioth yeah wouldnt work for me untill i rebooted, it was wierd
<poimen> were should I add a command to load it in boot???
<dmlinux> nalioth multimedia keys are wierd
<insanekane> dmlinux: can you prove that works for all multimedia keyboards ? :PP
<dmlinux> insanekane do i have every keyboard? 
* dipnlik prefers configuring ratpoison hotkeys for xmms commands
<insanekane> dmlinux: then you could've stopped being a smartass by specifying the keyboard make
<mpmc> why cant, I play midi files?
<dmlinux> insanekane why dont you just try it, what kind of keyboard do you have
<poimen> -> /etc/rc.d/rc.local << here this does not exist were is a equivalent to that here?
<iceman> Freakin kubuntu, what application do you use to install kde-look themes ? 
<dmlinux> should just be under themes, lemme look
<insanekane> dmlinux: i don't have a multimedia keyboard ... i was interested in the solution so that I could provide an answer to the people who come in here asking the same question
<insanekane> dmlinux: especially since you claimed it was "the easy way" :)
<dmlinux> insanekane what keyboard do you have
<insanekane> dmlinux: you are quite likely not to heard of it ... i have a TVS Gold keyboard
<iceman> dmlinux there not the *.kcsrc files ... these are color schemes ot what ever you want ot call them 
<dmlinux> iceman go to theme manager , the install new theme button is in that window, right next to the preview
<Calilasseia> Hello everyone ... quick question, does anyone here develop Java code on their Linux install?
<dmlinux> iceman use "import theme " in the colors window
<dmlinux> insanekane ok let me look thta one up
<iceman> dmlinux "k" button, then where .. what application
<nalioth> Calilasseia: not me but ask your question
<dmlinux> iceman under KDE control center
<dmlinux> iceman or go to Kmenu system settings
<Calilasseia> Ok ... I know it's possible to develop Java code the "hard" way (i.e., text editor, run compiler from shell, repeat ad infinitum ...) but is there an IDE for Java development that runs on Linux?
<iceman> i got system setting ... no kde control cener i can find 
<dmlinux> insanekane i dont see any multimedia keys on this keyboard
<dmlinux> iceman if you at system settings, go to "colors"
<iceman> it wants  " *.kcsrc " files, these files from kde-look are gzip's then a bunch of png files and the like ... 
<insanekane> dmlinux: uh ... i could've told you that
<JakubS_> how can i kill gam_server for good? it just keep respawning and eating cpu
<dmlinux> insanekane why is it selling for 1500.00 on ebay.. lol
<insanekane> dmlinux: Rs 1500/- probably
<insanekane> dmlinux: and its well worth it
<mpmc> whats a good P2P program?
<dmlinux> insanekane must of the multimedia buttons are mapped as the same thing, so switching to itouch layout is a easy solution., i tried it with my dell laptop my i touch and some other brand youve never heard off, cheapy 10 dollar keyboard
<dmlinux> insanekane how much is that US dollars?
<insanekane> dmlinux: Rs 50 == $ 1
<ep> I can add a "Konqueror Profile" button to the the kde panel easily enough but I want a  Kongueror File Manager button which opens in ~ and has the cool looking Icon with the colorful house.
<dmlinux> insanekane150 dollars ?? omg 
<dipnlik> mpmc: nicotine
<JakubS_> oh well, mv gam_server gam_server.old && killall -9 gam_server took care of my little problem
<insanekane> dmlinux: more like $30
<iceman> kubuntu is screwey for the setup for adding a color scheme ... *.kcsrc the files on kde-look i keep getting are a bunch of .png ... but how to import them 
<ep> How do I get this?  I could drag one down from the kmenu, but alas there's not one to drag down. 
<dipnlik> mpmc: i used gtk-gnutella a long time ago, don't know if there is a good p2p program for kde
<mpmc> I said P2P not mp3.. IE edonkey, GT fasttrack
<dmlinux> insanekane insanekane woops, my screwed up mental math :P switched 5 for 50
<insanekane> mpmc: there is kmldonkey
<insanekane> dmlinux: :)
<mpmc> I want one like Shareaza for window
<mpmc> windows*
<fujisan> I made the gui for shareaza
<dmlinux> you can run limewire if you can get it to work
<dipnlik> mpmc: all recommended programs are p2p in fact, but anyway. I used limewire on windows, probably it has a linux version, just don't know about repositories
<mpmc> I hate limewire
<nalioth> mpmc: gtk-gnutella is feature equivalent to limewire (and doesnt let the evil java suck your system to a crawl)
<mpmc> I want one with multi betwork <_<
<mpmc> network*
<dipnlik> mpmc: go make one :P
<iceman> boy pure screwy .... 
<mpmc> <_<
<mpmc> I only know, PHP :P
<Calilasseia> Nalioth, you seem to have a jaundiced view of Java ... I'm only starting out with it, anything I should know about?
<insanekane> Calilasseia: why do you learn Java ?
<nalioth> Calilasseia: i find java apps bloated and cumbersome (java seems to have a bad habit of using system resources and not releasing them when they're not needed anymore)
<insanekane> Calilasseia: is it for coursework, job opportunities, or making open source software for fun ?
<Calilasseia> Insanekane, I launched into Java because I wanted my app to be cross platform if possible ... and I also want to be able to use said app as a demo of what I can do for recruitment purposes ...
<insanekane> Calilasseia: well, Java sure does have more job opportunites (as in it is an eminently saleable skill)
<insanekane> Calilasseia: but, imho, if you're doing things for fun, maybe you need to look up PyQt (Python+Qt)
<Calilasseia> Well it is partly for fun, but also partly to give me some ammunition at interviews :)
<fujisan> I need help when i try to eject my primary dvd-rom ubuntu isnt responding how to i fix this?
<fujisan> do*
<nalioth> Calilasseia: C is cross platform
<Calilasseia> Only thing is, the Java development IDEs in Windows are a pain ... full of bugs, fall flat on their face all too often, so I thought I'd see if there was a Java IDE in Linux ...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Calilasseia about eclipse
<Calilasseia> Ah, true to an extent Nalioth ... but if I write the app in C, compile it for Wintel, I need to recompile for Mac or Linux ...
<Calilasseia> Because Wintel, Mac and generic Liniux have different APIs and calling strategems ...
<nalioth> Calilasseia: no. you let the end user compile it for himself
<insanekane> Calilasseia: eclipse is pretty good ... i feel it is better for windows than Linux
<Calilasseia> Kane, I had problems with Eclipse on Windows ... I downloaded it, installed it and it crashed on startup ...
<insanekane> hrmm
<Calilasseia> Hopefully the Linux version will behave better :)
<insanekane> anyway, i find PyQt to be quite potent ... and also cross platform (and even more so with Qt4)
<fujisan> I get this error Eject /dev/hdc failed!
<Calilasseia> As for NetBeans, don't start me on the woes I've had with that - I could write a 50,000 word dissertation on the headaches that's caused ...
<fujisan> nvm got it
<fujisan> eject from mounted location only huh
<insanekane> Calilasseia: with Java, i was always using Notepad ... but when I discovered eclipse, i loved it. sorry you couldnt use it. (netBeans i hated)
<fujisan> so specific
<fujisan> :/
<nalioth> Calilasseia: the only similarities between windows and linux is the hardware they both can run on
<Calilasseia> I know Nalioth - that's why I was surprised about your saying C is cross platform ... if compilers exist for the two environments, it is to an extent ...
<Calilasseia> But an app written for Wintel needs parts rewriting to make it work in Linux/KDE ...
<dmlinux> eww i just got offered an interview for an Apple tech ... eek
<Calilasseia> Whereas with Java, you write once, it works on everything (at least in theory) ...
<insanekane> Calilasseia: try Qt/C++ ... on the latest Kubuntu CD, they have KOrganizer and Kontact working on Windows I believe
<Calilasseia> However, I suspect I'll have fun putting that theory to the test ...
<kkathman> dmlinux:  lol could be ok tho
<nalioth> Calilasseia: if you write for a posix compliant user group, it will compile on windows w/o too much trouble (if any)
<nalioth> Calilasseia: if you write for windows, there's usually hell to pay to get it to run on *nix
<dmlinux> kkathman oh i know :) i dont have any experience with mac tho
<dmlinux> kkathman must not be that hard lol
<dmlinux> kkathman i think this is funny, i kinda hate apple
<Calilasseia> Right - so develop C apps on Linux first, then port them to Wintel is the relatively problem free strategem? Hmm, making notes ...
<kkathman> dmlinux: its not...a quick study Im sure :)
<dmlinux> kkathman yes, he said i have strong technical background and experience with linux he said looked great, mac is written on a unix based system
<kkathman> Calilasseia: in general I doubt you can write any apps for Windows and have them cross platform to Linux
<kkathman> Calilasseia: because the underlying libraries are going to be totally different
<zyn> *cough* www.trolltech.com *cough*
<kkathman> zyn hehe
<Calilasseia> Just took a look at that Zyn ... hmm, curiosity seriously aroused now ...
<zyn> i'm going to keep my mouth shut about how good it is, because i'm biased (since i work for trolltech)
<kkathman> LOL
<aseigo> zyn: brad! =)
<kkathman> thats ok zyn you can plug it :)
<zyn> aseigo: indeed :)
<aseigo> kkathman: we do it all the time =)
<kkathman> hehe
<aseigo> Calilasseia: if you do it right with Qt, you can have a single code base and just recompile
<kkathman> of course
<aseigo> Calilasseia: about the only time you run into issues is when you wish to do something platform specific that isn't yet covered by qt (e.g. mimetype activation)
<Calilasseia> Right ...
<aseigo> Calilasseia: but for 99% of most people's needs, one line of code -> three platforms
<Calilasseia> So basically if I go down this route I can still have my app work in different environments then ...
<aseigo> yes
<aseigo> macos, linux, unix, windows
<Calilasseia> Only after the hassles I had with NetBeans (which basically promised the earth and delivered next to nothing) I almost gave up on Java ... 
<Calilasseia> Trouble is my original coding background was assembler back in the 80s ...
<aseigo> well, Qt has a gorgeous API. one of the better ones out there
<Calilasseia> Should have seen the eyebrows I raised when I said I had fewer annoyances with assembler than Java ... :)
<aseigo> hahaha
* aseigo isn't a huge fan of java
* nalioth isnt either (as a user)
<aseigo> btw, early next year trolltech will be rolling out a tech preview of their Qt-Java (Java bindings for Qt)
<aseigo> so people are stuck on java but want the promise of a GOOD client toolkit that is cross platform will get it ;)
<Calilasseia> Look forward to seeing that asiego :)
<aseigo> Calilasseia: a lot of people are
<Calilasseia> Right, I'll have a browse of the Trolltech site, then make yet more planning notes on a possible way forward ...
<aseigo> Calilasseia: though imho the Qt (and by extension KDE) API makes C++ nearly as nice as Java to write in (thinking of Java's strengths only here)
<stbain> man.... old iMac is a great little box, but you have to pull the power cord out to get the display to come up sometimes
<stbain> chimaera: dpkg --configure -a seemed to kick something into gear. I ran base-setup afterwards and that did the trick.
<Calilasseia> Only it would be nice to get my app up and running - I'll be able to get some artwork done as well once it is :)
<zyn> Calilasseia: it's extremely easy to get a program up and running with Qt
<Calilasseia> Ok, Ill take a further peek at that site zyn ... 
<Calilasseia> By the way zyn, does Qt compile to native code?
<zyn> http://doc.trolltech.com/ is also a must :)
<aseigo> Calilasseia: yes
<crimsun> Qt does crazy cool stuff.
<zyn> Calilasseia: yes, it does... it's all C++, compiled to native code
<Calilasseia> Oh, end result should run fast then ...
<zyn> indeed
<Aapzak> haven't you noticed how blazing fast KDE is?
<Calilasseia> Only thing is zyn & co, this is a commercial product ... my ability to finance a complete commercial development suite out of my own pocket is a tad limited ...
<zyn> Calilasseia: this is the best part... we put Qt under a dual license...
<aseigo> Calilasseia: talk to TT. they have a small business start up program
<Calilasseia> Oh .... ??? Dual licence ... ??? Tell me more ...
<aseigo> Calilasseia: otherwise, if you can, open source your product.
<Calilasseia> Oh I intend it to be open source ...
<zyn> if you want to write software to make money, you buy a license from trolltech (because we want to make money)
<zyn> however, if you want to write open source code, you can use Qt under the GPL
<zyn> this is exactly what KDE has done (it uses Qt)
<Calilasseia> Ah ... more eyebrow raising revelations ... didn't know KDE had come about in this manner ... :)
<insanekane> zyn: are you a trolltech employee ?
<zyn> insanekane: yes, i am :)
<aseigo> Calilasseia: yes. kde is built on Qt
<insanekane> aseigo: i am very interested in this "small business startup program" what is it ? do you have any details ?
<insanekane> zyn: cool !!! :) you are one lucky person :)
<Aapzak> zyn: how can you have two licences? The commercial licence is based on the same code as the GPL licence, but you pay?
<aseigo> insanekane: i'm not a TT sales person. you need to talk to sales =) i just know that it exists
<Calilasseia> Hmm ...Right, I've taken lots of notes to digest at leisure ...
<zyn> insanekane: i feel the same way ;) i love my job
<Calilasseia> Thanks for the info everyone ...
<Calilasseia> Got to vanish and continue my flu recovery now (sigh) ...
<insanekane> aseigo: is it documented on the site ?
<zyn> Aapzak: since trolltech owns the copyright, we have the right to license however we want
<Aapzak> allright, even though you also publish it as GPL. because you're the owner you have more rights to the code than anyone else
<Calilasseia> Catch everyone later ... hopefully when I'm no longer living off paracetamols ... :)
<zyn> Aapzak: exactly
<Aapzak> interesting
<zyn> it comes down to whether or not you want to give away the source for your program
<insanekane> zyn: is it true regarding the "small business program" ?
<zyn> the GPL says that anyone that has access to your program must also have access to the source, and be able to freely redistribute it
<zyn> insanekane: i have no idea... i work in development, not sales
<Aapzak> and demands that anyone using this code must publish his code as GPL too, but that does not apply when you own the code probably
<Aapzak> probab;y? appearantly :)
<zyn> Aapzak: if you don't want to give away your source, then trolltech will happily sell you a commercial license that doesn't require you to do that
<Aapzak> :)
<zyn> right
<zyn> of course, part of the license fee also includes support
<zyn> which most of our customers renew every year
<Aapzak> its a bit confusing, but it probably has got to do with the fact that Trolltech owns the code
<zyn> yep
<zyn> there is a link that talks about all that
* zyn looks for it
<alfonso> Aqu no se hablla espaol?
<zyn> (i'm not a lawyer, so i'm just saying it the way i remember it)
<Aapzak> I just opened the website, but am too busy typing here to actually look
<alfonso> NADIE HABLA ESPAOL?
<zyn> http://www.trolltech.com/company/model.html
<Aapzak> I have no interest in keeping any source I might create closed, it just confuses me that a company can use his own GPLed code in a non GPL way too, I'll check the site, I do believe you, just want to know more
<serpie> can I remaster kubuntu like I can to knoppix?
<Aapzak> it's quiet a interesting business model
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> serpie: yes you can
<serpie> thanks.
<nalioth> serpie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<nalioth> ask and run, dangit
<Aapzak> lol
<zyn> Aapzak: from the way it was explained to me, we (trolltech) can do whatever we want, since we own the copyright
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> The picture of the business model is pretty nice
<Aapzak> funny BTW zyn, I started using KDE after the 'we go GPL' announcement. I felt that was pretty important
<Aapzak> I was a Gnome man before, but now totally in love with KDE
<zyn> :)
<SbCl3> why does kaffeine crash after i play an avi and try to open another file?
<Tm_T> sounds like Kaffeine to me
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> not every app is totally bugfree
<icewt> my kaffeine crashes almost every time i try to close it ;)
<SbCl3> what media player would you guys recommend?
<icewt> MPlayer
<Aapzak> yep
<SbCl3> k
<SbCl3> it can use xine?
<Tm_T> Kmplayer
<Aapzak> yep
<Tm_T> it uses xine/gstreamer/mplayer
<Tm_T> that's why I like it
<Aapzak> I use kmplayer with mplayer
<SbCl3> there is no kmplayer package
<Tm_T> :o
<Aapzak> since yesterday I'm able to use flash and inpage media in Konqueror
<Tm_T> Aapzak: :)
<Aapzak> its brilliant
<Aapzak> SbCl3: I use Gentoo, dunno about those packages
<Aapzak> mplayer is a disaster in Ubuntu I believe
<nalioth> Aapzak: it could use some polish, heh
<Aapzak> :)
<icewt> hm?
<flixor> hya nalioth good evening
<nalioth> flixor: howdy
<flixor> So still helping everybody with his or her problems 
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> :S
<nalioth> flixor: who is that? you?
<nalioth> Lord_Athur: howdy
<Lord_Athur> :P
<flixor> yes its me nalioth 
<Lord_Athur> nalioth, do you have a sources list por pass me?
<Lord_Athur> or the web page for download it
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<slow-motion> n8
<Lord_Athur> jajaj
<Lord_Athur> ok
<nalioth> 15:36 < flixor> So still helping everybody with his or her problems  <<<< is this you, flixor? are you here to help?
* tarheelcoxn dashes in heroically
<tarheelcoxn> *I* am here to help
<tarheelcoxn> :D
* tarheelcoxn coughs
* tarheelcoxn sits down, crosses legs
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: "dashing in heroically" can cause heart attacks, you know
<Lord_Athur> nalioth, What's the diference if I write 'apt-get update' as root or 'sudo apt-get update' as my user
<Lord_Athur> Is this the same?
<Lord_Athur> :D
<Fluffels> Yes
<nalioth> Lord_Athur: they are the same command
<Treefrog> hey all hows it going here.. seems quiet.
<Fluffels> shhh
<Treefrog> hehehe :-)
<Lord_Athur> then why do I have to use sudo as my user?
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: I'm too young to worry about that
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Fluffels> You need sudo to "do as su"
<nalioth> Lord_Athur: using "sudo" does the same as you logging into a root account and running the same command
<Fluffels> su then command
<Fluffels> = he who play in root soon kills tree... -confusius
<Lord_Athur> :D
<Fluffels> sudo = better
<Lord_Athur> hey what's the command for install the edubuntu-desktop?
<Fluffels> rm -r * ;-)
<Aapzak> guys, I'm tired, I'm off to bed, cu around!
<dmlinux> how do i kill a program
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<tarheelcoxn> dmlinux: killall <programname>
<tarheelcoxn> dmlinux: assuming it's running with your userid
<tarheelcoxn> dmlinux: if not, then sudo killall <programname>
<dmlinux> thans
<tarheelcoxn> dmlinux: np
<Treefrog> Q about GRUB. anyone know things GRUB?
<Lord_Athur> tarheelcoxn, apt-get did not find edubuntu-desktop
<_manveru> !grub
<ubotu> hmm... grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: sudo apt-cache search edubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> ^^should find you the package name
<Treefrog> thanks.. 
<Fluffels> what do you wnat to know of Grub ?
<Fluffels> TreeFrog ... ?
<Treefrog> I have a collection of HDD. some IDe some SATA
<_manveru> he is off in the www already
<Treefrog> and I removed one
<_manveru> uh
<Fluffels> and ?
<Treefrog> now GRUB is falling over when I boot from that SATA drive
<_manveru> and you want it back?
<Lord_Athur> tarheelcoxn, the apt-cache found nothing
<Treefrog> my Kubuntu is no more in the land of living :-(
<Fluffels> The one yu removed ?
<Fluffels> What is your error
<Treefrog> no the install of Kubuntu on the SATA that is still there
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: one sec
<Lord_Athur> oki
<Fluffels> grub works with drive numbers :
<Fluffels> (hd0,0) = First Hard Drive First Partition
<Treefrog> error.. I have to go seea gain.. sorry.. but it is really early on in the boot. like first line or something.. was hoping to find a tool for GURB. Need to learn about GRUB and how to dance the GRUB dance.. 
<Treefrog> ya drive numbers..
<Fluffels> (hd1,6) = Second HDD 7th partition (/dev/hdb7)
<Treefrog> take one out and the house of cards fall
<Fluffels> So when grub starts... press esc to stop auto boot
<Fluffels> then press c
<Treefrog> K
<Fluffels> this gives you command prompt
<Fluffels> the type :
<Treefrog> GRUB only comand prompt. ?
<Fluffels> "root (hd <- Here command completion shows the new numbers)
<Fluffels> Yes Grub command prompt, so it would need to be 
<Fluffels> root (hdx,y)
<Fluffels> kernel (hdx,y)/boot/kenelname withParms...
<Fluffels> hmmmm
<Treefrog> I think I need to go read up a bit on it and see what is what. 
<Treefrog> humm
<Fluffels> maybe root=(hdx,y)
<Fluffels> well is Grub comming up or failing completely ?
<_manveru> what was the command to get make and stuff on ubuntu? 'apt-get install buildutils' or something....
<Fluffels> Caus if it fails you might need to boot from CD and do grubinstlll
<Treefrog> I dont have enough of a grasp of this to understand you.. GRUB is kicking off. it says something like Starting GRUB and then error.. not sure what
<Fluffels> hmmmmmm
<Treefrog> sorry I come very unperpared to ask the questions propperly
<Fluffels> There is some good tutorials on the web
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: which repos do you have active in your sources.list?
<_manveru> !make
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, _manveru
<Fluffels> no prob this is a tricky thing to do...
<Fluffels> ;)
<Fluffels> Quick couple of things
<Lord_Athur> do I write you this here tarheelcoxn ?
<Fluffels> 1. Grub stage 1 = boot sector of disk
<Fluffels> 2. Grub staage 1.5 is somehere else on partition
<Fluffels> Grub Stage 2 is the program you see running
<_manveru> ah, build-essential was it
<flixor> nalioth: is there a mailing list for kubuntu 
<Fluffels> if your drive number change when stage 1.5 is then you need to re-install the grub stage 1
<tarheelcoxn> _manveru: /msg the bot to cut down on channel noise, please
<nalioth> flixor: lists.ubuntu.com
<Treefrog> looks very powerfull once mastered.
<_manveru> tarheelcoxn: i would have to register to do that
<Fluffels> Very
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: yes... do you have the universe repos uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Fluffels> TreeFrog, I would think your prob is between stage1 & 1.5
<Treefrog> K
<Fluffels> anyway need to go sleep now
<Treefrog> I'm trying to take in as much a possable.. 
<Treefrog> thanks
<Fluffels> chheeeerrs
<Treefrog> later
<Fluffels> np
<Lord_Athur> tarheelcoxn, look it's all I have 
<Lord_Athur> ## All officially supported packages, including security- and other updates
<Lord_Athur> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<Lord_Athur> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Lord_Athur> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Lord_Athur> ## The source pacakges
<Lord_Athur> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<nalioth> manveru: registering brings more perks than just talking to the bot
<Lord_Athur> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Lord_Athur> :S
<Lord_Athur> I asked you about I can or can't do this :D
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: actually, you didn't ask to paste. You asked if you should respond to me in this channel
<Lord_Athur> :S
<Lord_Athur> is not the same?
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: use a pasting service like pastebin.com
<Lord_Athur> :D
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Lord_Athur> tarheelcoxn, but did you read my list of sources?
<tarheelcoxn> or that
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: yes, and you only have hoary 'main' sources
<Lord_Athur> then what should I do?
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: if you update to breezy, the edubuntu-desktop package should be in main
<tarheelcoxn> I don't know what you would do to get the edubuntu desktop in hoary
<Lord_Athur> ok
<stupendo44> tarheelcoxn: you'd have to add breezy repos to the sources, and probaby get the key thingamajig
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: probably best to update anyway
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: packages.ubuntu.com has lists of pkgs makin up edubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: apparently there aren't any in hoary
<tarheelcoxn> they're all in breezy
<tarheelcoxn> based on the site you just gave me
<tarheelcoxn> unless I missed something
<Lord_Athur> tarheelcoxn, in this case
<Lord_Athur> How do I change my sources from hoary  to breezy?
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: find "edubuntu-desktop" in packages.ubuntu.com. intall in hoary all the pkgs listed 
<tarheelcoxn> points to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/edubuntu-desktop
<eGaTS> looking for boot optimizations. any pointers?
<tarheelcoxn> so which is harder, upgrading to breezy or installing all those packages in hoary one by one?
<tarheelcoxn> my vote is for him to upgrade to breezy
<jjesse> upgrading to breezy
<nalioth> yes, b/c some of those pkgs aren't available in hoary
<tarheelcoxn> ah-ha
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell Lord_Athur about breezy
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<Lord_Athur> tarheelcoxn, is ubotu a bot?
<tarheelcoxn> Lord_Athur: correct
<Juerd> u_bot_u
<Juerd> Hard to tell.
<tarheelcoxn> eGaTS: use at your own risk: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-boot.html?ca=dgr-lnxw04BootFaster
<eGaTS> see, risk is bad. i also read about initNG.
<nalioth> eGaTS: iow dont come in here crying if you use that, and all your roof shingles fly away like a swarm of bats
<Jacko> I'm new to this hold linux thing. Can someone tell me why packages are held back. I have updated to the beta version of kde and my address book has stopped working and it happens to be one of the packages that is "held back". Also my artsd thing has stopped working. any ideas?
<eGaTS> i came in here looking for someone who has done something successfully.
<Lord_Athur> I've to go I see you later
<Jacko> whole not hold
<eGaTS> does anyone know of any "safe" optimizations?
<tarheelcoxn> eGaTS: ubuntu-lite or somesuch
<Juerd> Jacko: Packages are held back when they are manually locked, or when inavailability of upgrades of dependencies would mean the newer version wouldn't run
<Hazel> eGaTS, initng is great, and its getting stable
<eGaTS> ok
<Juerd> Jacko: It is better to have old software that works, than to have new software that doesn't
<Juerd> Hazel: initng didn't work well for me :(
<Hazel> why? any bug? report it
<Juerd> Hazel: I need ifrename because eth0 and eth1 would otherwise constantly shift around
<Juerd> Hazel: And I want meaningful names, not numbers (utp and wifi, not eth0 and eth1)
<Hazel> ;D
<Juerd> Hazel: I got ifrename working
<Juerd> Hazel: To discover that initng closed-mindedly only sets up networking for devices with "normal" names.
<Juerd> It's multiverse, right? I thought there was no support for that.
<Jacko> Juerd: the problem is the address book on kontact has stoped working
<Hazel> Juerd, its not perfect yet, but it will be great if the distros use it
<Juerd> Jacko: There's always more to say about something that doesn't work than just that it doesn't work.
<Juerd> Jacko: Do so :)
<nalioth> yes, in *nix, stability is valued over "bling"
<Juerd> I'm off
<Juerd> 23:36 and still at the office, that be bad
<Juerd> bye
<Hentai-sama> hello
<Hentai-sama> what the hell is 'backporting'?
<eGaTS> agreed. bling is annoying. simplicity and efficiency are why i decided to switch to linux in the first place.
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: it's programs from the upcoming release, back ported to work on the current release
<Hentai-sama> i asked around if OOo2final was ever coming for ubuntu, instead of the v1.9.129 we have in the repos, and i was told it would get backported.
<Hentai-sama> hm, but how does that work for us
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: yes, wait a week or two (maybe more)
<Hentai-sama> do i need to add a list of repository urls for backported apps?
<Distro^Junkie> I installed kubuntu 5.04 how do I go about to update to the latest release ?
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: when the time comes, yes
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: right now, it will just cause errors
<Hentai-sama> but if Drake is so far out, why should they backport current apps, instead of waiting until 1-2 weeks before the new version is released and then backport stuff
<Hentai-sama> i'll be alien'ing OOo2's RPM's then
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: they will not wait til then
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: and using rpms is not advised
<Distro^Junkie> it will mess up your system more then anything
<Hentai-sama> hm but even OOo's site has the tutorial for using the 'alien' command to convert formats
<Hentai-sama> is it really that bad
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: it is your box. do as you will. patience will be rewarded.
<nalioth> and is oOo2 THAT much more then the oOo ?
<Hentai-sama> ok i'll wait i guess. i'll stick to the beta version.
<Hentai-sama> but do you now at least how i can reduce the toolbars' icon size?
<Hentai-sama> because they are really huge
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: right click on them > properties
<Hentai-sama> nah, doesnt work
<ep> My panel's getting crowded,  I'm gonna delete the trash applet/icon.  Anybody know how to get it on the desktop instead?
<_manveru> Hentai-sama: in kcontrol, you can configure the icon-size for the kicker
<_manveru> it's somewhere in the appearance-section
<ep> For individual icons, because some of em I like large?
<_manveru> nah, that's not possible
<ep> ok, back to plan A:)
<_manveru> you need more than 5 buttons? ;)
<ep> yes
<Hentai-sama> _manveru its OOs icon size i need reducing, not kde's
<_manveru> there is no way you can resize your icons individual
<_manveru> i'm not even sure if it would work with seperate kickers
<Hentai-sama> i dont want to resize some icons, i want to resize ALL icons on ALL toolbars
<Hentai-sama> damn it, in xp they were smaller
<_manveru> oh, sorry
<_manveru> i thought eps sentence belongs to you
<_manveru> ok, it is easy
<_manveru> just go to kcontrol -> appearance -> (symbols||icons) -> second tab
<_manveru> not sure about all the names of the menus because i am on a german system
<_manveru> the name of the second tab should be 'extended' or something
<_manveru> there you can say what icons should have where what size
<Distro^Junkie> _manveru: how do I go about updating kubuntu ? I'm using 5.04 right now
<Hentai-sama> hm i have seen forum posts from people with bad experiences 
<Hentai-sama> because they updated
<Hentai-sama> i think they recomend fresh installs, but im not sure
<eGaTS> what's the easiest way to get kubuntu to file share and browse on a network of xp boxes? i can't make sense of the settings:/Network/.
<_manveru> Distro^Junkie: apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Distro^Junkie> ok thanx _manveru 
<Distro^Junkie> do i need to change anything as far as it looking for breezy ?
<_manveru> Distro^Junkie: but keep in mind what hentai says... because (k)ubuntu has some version-sensible areas
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<Distro^Junkie> worse come to worse I'll download the new version and burn to dvd 
#kubuntu 2005-11-02
<nalioth> Hentai-sama: some people have very messed up systems, because they read from forum posters who have no clue or are malicious
<nalioth> and people with messed up systems do have a rough go of upgrading, b/c their system is fubar'd in the first place
<Hentai-sama> hm i see
<_manveru> the best bet would be to dl the dvd
<_manveru> and just add it as source
<_manveru> in case the dist-upgrade goes wrong - you have all the data
<Distro^Junkie> where do I find the dvd ?
<_manveru> torrent or http
<Hentai-sama> isnt the dvd just the LIVE+Installer?
<Distro^Junkie> ok found it
<_manveru> yeah, think so
<Distro^Junkie> 10 minutes to download 206mb
<_manveru> but having the dvd is never bad... i love it to show kubuntu to my friends :)
<Hentai-sama> is there any advantage of having the dvd as a source, as opposed to the regular installer cd
<_manveru> i guess not
<_manveru> if you don't want the live-cd
<_manveru> plus there are few people who seed the dvd, it's a bit slow
<Distro^Junkie> rather use the dvd as to waste more space on a dvd then needed
<dipnlik> question: is the ubuntu live-cd "installable"? I have an ubuntu live-cd but didn't see any flashy icon or option to "install" or "copy to the hd" or something like that
<Hentai-sama> dipnlik i dont think so, because the installer-cd comes in a separate iso-file
<Distro^Junkie> dipnlik: you need the live dvd+ installer
<dipnlik> Distro^Junkie, Hentai-sama: ok, thanks
<tarheelcoxn> dipnlik: it is installable, but there's no obvious/easy way
<tarheelcoxn> chroot install
<dipnlik> tarheelcoxn: ok, will get more info on that some other time, but thanks
<kkathman> hey there tarheelcoxn  :)
<kkathman> wassup "_
<kkathman> oops :)
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: not much
<tarheelcoxn> waitin' for work to cross my desk
<kkathman> LOL somehow I never have to wait for that :(
<tarheelcoxn> waitin' to get off work to go see DCFC :)
<kkathman> DCFC ?
<tarheelcoxn> Death Cab for Cutie
<tarheelcoxn> = band
<kkathman> AHh ok
<kkathman> didnt make the correlation
* tarheelcoxn shrugs
<tarheelcoxn> they're apparently popular among teenage girls now
<tarheelcoxn> le sigh
<Thunderguy> Hey, I have an HP Deskjet 3740 printer, I haven't done anything with the settings yet, but when I go into printer settings in KDE it locks down with a "initializing manager" window, and I can't adjust anything.
<tarheelcoxn> Thunderguy: have you tried running the printer widget from the command line to see what errors it spits at you?
<Thunderguy> What printer widget command would I be running?
<tarheelcoxn> what does ps -U <your_username> give you right now?
<tarheelcoxn> I'm assuming you're running the printer widget
<tarheelcoxn> (I don't know what it's called)
<Thunderguy> well, the last one it is showing, is System Settings
<Thunderguy> kcmshell.
<tarheelcoxn> try running that from the command line instead of getting it from a menu
<Thunderguy> just did, and there were no errors in the command line, it just brought up the widget into the Gui and the Gui is giving me "initializing manager"
<Thunderguy> It says the printing system it is currently using is Cups
<Thunderguy> So I'm guessing it is having problems with Cups?
<tarheelcoxn> try going to a browser and...
<tarheelcoxn> http://localhost:631
<Thunderguy> I just did that as well.
<tarheelcoxn> any luck?
<Thunderguy> Nope.
<tarheelcoxn> harumph
<tarheelcoxn> what did CUPS have to say?
<Thunderguy> I haven't configured anything though with the printer, this really is a fresh start with cups.
<Thunderguy> nothing.
<tarheelcoxn> oh... try adding the printer with CUPS, then
<tarheelcoxn> see if that works
<Thunderguy> cups is unresponsive to me, I only know it is running and it is in rc2.d for startup.
<Thunderguy> hmm, you know how I might add it with cups?
<tarheelcoxn> Thunderguy: you weren't able to log in to the webmin?
<Thunderguy> Nope, could there be a specific group I need to put myself to?
<Thunderguy> Sadly I couldn't use a regular Ubuntu install ( installer crashed ) and I had to use an expert install to resolve regular installer crashes, that install made me a root account and I had to create my own user account.
<tarheelcoxn> the CUPS login is the root login
<tarheelcoxn> you'll have to log into CUPS as root
<Distro^Junkie> brb
<Thunderguy> so now that I have my custom made user account with 'adduser' I'm not sure if I need any groups for the printer.
<Distro^Junkie> reboot time 
<Thunderguy> ah.
<Thunderguy> well even connecting to localhost:681 as root doesn't work.
<tarheelcoxn> localhost:631
<tarheelcoxn> unless they changed it recently
<tarheelcoxn> should be 631
<blueyed> The "Terminal Sessions" button on my main panel does not pop up a list of terminal sessions anymore. Is this a kde 3.5beta problem? I still have the sessions in Konsole's "Session" menu.
<Thunderguy> ah yes, hmm well 631 isn't working either.
<Thunderguy> I launched the KDE printer widget as 'root' and it is still locking up with the same messages.
* Thunderguy gets an idea
<nalioth> everybody run quickly!
<kkathman> lol
<Distro^Junkie> well everything seems to work so far
<Tm_T> :(
<Distro^Junkie> even after the update
<Distro^Junkie> how do I get amarok updated to 1.3.5 ?
<Distro^Junkie> am I missing a repository ?
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/announces/
<nalioth> Distro^Junkie: visit kubuntu.org and have fun
<Distro^Junkie> lol thanx nalioth 
<nalioth> Distro^Junkie: remember one can get cut on the bleeding edge
<TedLemon> Have y'all had any luck getting sound working with kubuntu?
<Distro^Junkie> isn't 1.3.5 being shipped with breezy now ?
<Distro^Junkie> or maybe I misread it somewhere
<Tm_T> Distro^Junkie: yes, thru that separate repository
<Thunderguy> hrm, seems like I have to go to linux to get the camera working, then windows to get the printer working, heh.
<Tm_T> er
<Thunderguy> yeah, I have 0 time to full with it, I need to get this printed right now, so I'll fool with it later, see ya.
<Thunderguy> fool*
<nalioth> Distro^Junkie: no, it just was released a few days ago
<kkathman> now here's something new
<Tm_T> it's old
<Tm_T> don't try convince me!
<Tm_T> ok, I really should get some sleep
<pv_> well, *that's* old
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> truw
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> I'm old too
<humbolt> I do not find a way to resize the icons in the K menu. And no place to influence the icon size of the new system settings app that comes with kubuntu.
<humbolt> The system settings app does not even fit on a 1280x800 screen! This sucks a lot! How stupid is it to program a system config panel that you can't resize?!
* dipnlik avoids phrases like "you get what you paid for", "go do it yourself then", and similar ones =X
<Tm_T> :(
<_manveru> hmm
<bastardkestrel> i got a good question
<_manveru> humbolt: about what system-settings-app do you talk?
<bastardkestrel> when you log out of Ubuntu
<bastardkestrel> what happens to irc if i go then to kubuntu?
<_manveru> you mean, when you log out of gnome?
<_manveru> and then go to kde?
<nalioth> bastardkestrel: what irc client do you use?
<bastardkestrel> x-chat, and konversation
<_manveru> the clients will be closed
<bastardkestrel> just x-chat right now
<bastardkestrel> ok thanks
<bastardkestrel> there is a small probelm saving wallpapers
<nalioth> bastardkestrel: just ask your questions
<bastardkestrel> using get more wallpapers in kde
<humbolt> _manveru: the max osx styled one "system settings 0.2" not kcontrol, while some tabs in kcontrol are setup as stupid either!
<bastardkestrel> there seem to be 2 diff. folders for wallpapers is the problem
<nalioth> bastardkestrel: yes, one for gnome and one for kde
<_manveru> humbolt: i never heard about that one
<nalioth> bastardkestrel: use /usr/share/wallpaper
<bastardkestrel> nalioth:  in kubuntu only
<_manveru> yeah
<_manveru> ~/.kde/share/wallpapers is a standard-folder as well
<nalioth> bastardkestrel: well then i'm interested in the other dir
<humbolt> _manveru: start with systemsettings. this is one of the "great" kubuntu inventions!
<bastardkestrel> there is one at change wallpaper where you see usually all of them,
<_manveru> humbolt: ah, this one....
<bastardkestrel> just a sec
<_manveru> humbolt: there is the nasty problem that you have to make it fullsize when you want to access the buttons on the bottom
<nalioth> pooh_: your topic is offtopic here, too
<humbolt> _manveru: yes, and well and smaller screens, you wont see anything even with fullsize!
<_manveru> humbolt: didn't know that, but i thought it is a real problem
<somerville32> Hello
<somerville32> If I type 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<humbolt> _manveru: I go to the user management tab on my 1280x800 screen and I can't even access the sudo button!
<somerville32> Will it be the same as downloading the latest version, burning it, and installing it?
<_manveru> somerville32: not exactly, it will install all the packages you need, and leave the rest of your system as it is now
<_manveru> somerville32: with a greater chance of something to go wrong
<humbolt> Well, the fu**ing app which has been made the standard kubuntu config app, is useless, if you can't even change to superuser mode!
<nalioth> somerville32: yes, only better
<somerville32> :/
<_manveru> humbolt: well, i never used much of these config-apps...
<humbolt> I just use kcontrol but newbies will think KDE is a total crap
<somerville32> Is the gnome desktop alot better now?
<somerville32> How do I install a new monitor?
<somerville32> Err... new video card really
<bastardkestrel> this is kde
<humbolt> _manveru: jaja! so how do you configure the icon size of this, and the ... of that then? that it is more convinient to use the command line to add a user to a group, you and me know, the rest of the world "linux for the rest of us" does not!
<_manveru> hmm
<_manveru> time for me to get some sleep
<somerville32> KDE doesn't regonize my new video card? What ever shall I do?
<_manveru> KDE can't recognize it
<somerville32> How do I get it to work then?
<_manveru> do a 'dpkg-reconfigure xorg' will do that i guess
<_manveru> not sure about the exact package tho...
<nalioth> somerville32: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<_manveru> exactly :)
<_manveru> gn8 lads, before i help someone setting up us the bomb
<icewt> what's the "right" place in KDE to put applications that should be started automatically when loggin in?
<_manveru> icewt: just let them open - they will start automatically
<_manveru> icewt: they only have to be running when you log out
<icewt> _manveru: that's not the behavior i want
<icewt> _manveru: i sometimes leave stuff open but don't want them to be started when i log in again. i just want kmix to start up every time
<_manveru> hmm
<_manveru> yeah, there is a possibility
<_manveru> you can save a session that is loaded every time you log in
<_manveru> lemme search the option
<_manveru> got it
<_manveru> kcontrol -> kde-components -> session-control
<_manveru> (the words may differ as i am on a german kde
<_manveru> +)
<icewt> ok. thank you :)
<_manveru> so, off to fetch some sleep
<_manveru> cya :)
<icewt> i would get crazy if i was using linux in my own language ;)
<_manveru> argh :)
<_manveru> why's that?
<_manveru> finnish?
<icewt> yeah
<_manveru> not too much translation
<icewt> i can't find anything / i understand nothing if it's in finnish ;)
<_manveru> well, it doesn't make much difference for me if it is english or german... in fact i don't even recognize if there is english instead of german
<_manveru> hmm, odd :)
<_manveru> *off*
<Snifffurt> can I link the password shadow group sudoers and hosts files into my 32bit chroot, instead of copying them there? 
<Snifffurt> because this way I would not have to update them if they change
<Snifffurt> I'm trying to make my 32bit chroot for running 32bit apps propper
<dmlinux> How do you make it so when you open a folder it stays at the size you had it at last, not blown up 
<Snifffurt> dmlinux: ?
<dmlinux> sniffurt when i open a folder from the desktop it goes back to a default size ( the window) i want to set the size of the window smaller, so i can open it and it doesnt take 3/4 of the screen up
<Snifffurt> ah, you mean konquerors default window size
<Snifffurt> ?
<dmlinux> sniffurt precisly
<Snifffurt> dmlinux: try the button on the upper left
<Snifffurt> there is an option called extended or so with submenues... (i dont know the exact name because of non english install)
<Snifffurt> there should be a option for special window settings
<Snifffurt> or settings for special windows, in the geometry tab you can set the size to be used at initialization
<Snifffurt> this way it workx at my place
<dmlinux> sniffurt i dont see a geometry tab
<Snifffurt> as I said, maybe they are called different
<dmlinux> sniffurt i got it
<Snifffurt> I can just guess
<Snifffurt> :)
<Snifffurt> what is it called, just for interest?
<Snifffurt> just wondering, I mean
<dmlinux> sniffurt window specific settings, then click new, its under there
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sophie_> hello all
<sophie_> i've got a quick question
<Hobbsee> morning all
<sophie_> ive just updraded to kde 3.4.3 on hoary and now every time i start kde control panel x freezez
<os2mac> for the record I get an intermittan freeze on kicker when I am using that version KDE on Breezy....
<sophie_> how can i diagonistic what is going on
<sophie_> how can i diagonistic what is going on
<os2mac> I haven't been able to get an answer on that myself....
<os2mac> I suspect it's a problem with KDE but I don't know that....
<sophie_> os2mac: should i revrt back to 3.4.2
<sophie_> os2mac: or upgrade to breezy
<os2mac> well I am having similiar problems in Breezy....
<os2mac> so I don't know that upgrading will fix it. 
<stbain> hate to make you repeat yourself, but I only caught the tail end of the conversation
<stbain> what problems are you having, os2mac 
<Hobbsee> ubotu reinstallgrub is The guide to reinstalling GRUB is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<ubotu> okay, Hobbsee
<dmlinux> Anyone know how to change the icons in your system tray?
<os2mac> kicker freezes on me after upgrading KDE>
<nalioth> Hobbsee: where have you been?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: around, for the last few hours, asleep
<stbain> sleep is good
<nalioth> Hobbsee: wow. sleep
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> ubotu reinstallgrub is to reinstall GRUB, follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<ubotu> ...but reinstallgrub is already something else...
<Hobbsee> !forget reinstallgrub
<ubotu> i forgot reinstallgrub, Hobbsee
<kinfo> [reinstallgrub]  is not defined
<Hobbsee> ubotu reinstallgrub is to reinstall GRUB, follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<ubotu> okay, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !reinstallgrub
<ubotu> reinstallgrub is, like, totally, to reinstall GRUB, follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<Hobbsee> good
<stbain> except for on my iMac... it goes to sleep and nothing I do in kubuntu will bring the display back
<os2mac> stbain.... got any ideas?
<stbain> afraid not
<os2mac> how do I revert to an earlier version of KDE?
<Riddell> os2mac: remove kdelibs4c2 and reinstall from the version you want
<os2mac> can I do that from adept?
<jsubl2> will kdevelop still work if i update to kde beta
<Hobbsee> os2mac: yes
<Hobbsee> os2mac: well, you should be able to
<os2mac> lemme give it a shot
<wotnarg> jusbl2: Almost all apps work just fine in beta2, but the ones upgraded can be unstable.
<Cheapy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73057&page=2
<dmlinux> how do you take a screenshot in KDE???
<dmlinux> nm
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: kscreenshot
<dmlinux> hobbsee got it
<Hobbsee> :)
<_aseigo> ksnapshot, actually =)
<Hobbsee> _aseigo: indeed
<SpecialBuddy> how do I get j2sdk from adept
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> methinks javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> ?
<SpecialBuddy> how do I install that though
<Hobbsee> in a konsole: cd to the directory it is in
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg -i filename<tab>
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: use the deb mentioned above, much easier
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yes, it was then a question of how to install the deb
<Hobbsee> i think
<SpecialBuddy> how do I do that
<Hobbsee> installing the deb?
<Hobbsee> read above, i just answered that, i thought
<SpecialBuddy> k
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how to hook up kate so that I can compile java with it instead of through the console
<Knowerrors> I just dled realplayer, didn't install, wanted me to find where the package was manually
<Hobbsee> SpecialBuddy: why are you compiling java?
<SpecialBuddy> for a class
<Knowerrors> anyone tell me where deb files get downloaded to by apt?
<crimsun> Knowerrors: /var/apt/cache/archives/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SpecialBuddy about eclipse
<crimsun> Knowerrors: wow, I munged that one
<crimsun> Knowerrors: /var/cache/apt/archives/ rather
<SpecialBuddy> you guys are helpful
<Hobbsee> :)
<SpecialBuddy> this works for compiling and running applets?
<SpecialBuddy> the only reason I'm doing this is because my teacher doesn't know much and she can't figure out why textpad won't compile right so I have to do everything from a prompt
<SpecialBuddy> so I was going to see if I can do it with linux
<sophie> I've upgraded hoary to kde 3.4.3 and now system is fu*ck** unstable and can,t find why xorg freezes whith no msg in log
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: eclipse is a java IDE
<SpecialBuddy> IDE?
<sophie> i've been stuck with the prob for 3 days
<SpecialBuddy> sorry if I sound like a noob but I kinda am
<sophie> now I,m trying to upgrade to breezy see if this changes things
<sophie> wish me all luck
<jsubl2> good luck sophie 
<Hobbsee> good luck!
<SpecialBuddy> good luck
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: I-something developement environment (integrated, i think)
<SpecialBuddy> oh
<SpecialBuddy> cool
<sophie> hell i'll even try kde 3.5 beta 2 if i'm brave
<sophie> 10 % done with apt-get
<dmlinux> so i got and try and uninstall KLAPTOP, what a mistake, it uninstalls KDE  lol... how ridiculous
<sophie> i'll find out in an hour
<icewt> good luck, but you'll end up reinstalling anyway ;)
<sophie> icewt: why?
<SpecialBuddy> what's klaptop
<Hobbsee> beta2 is rather unstable
<Hobbsee> SpecialBuddy: you mean klaptopdemon?
<dmlinux> its a Laptop daemon for power managment, a crappy one at that
<sophie> Hobbsee: than no beta for me
<jsubl2> yeah i would not go the beta2 route
<SpecialBuddy> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> !info klaptopdemon
<SpecialBuddy> cause I'm using a laptop
<Hobbsee> sophie: beta1 seems very stable
<sophie> Hobbsee: anyone know how to run both kde 3.5 and 3.4.3 without compiling from sources
<dmlinux> hobbsee it is , it sucks
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: yes, i know lol...i tried it
<crimsun> sophie: you can use a chroot
<sophie> dmlinux: beta one is stable or not
<Hobbsee> sophie: i dont think you can run 2 lots of kde at the same time
<Hobbsee> sophie: i've not had any problems with beta1, had plenty with beta2
<jsubl2> yeah beta2 sux
<icewt> is there something exceptional in 3.5 when compared to 3.4.3?
<sophie> crimsun: chroot /bla apt-get kde???
<Hobbsee> icewt: yes, particulary being able to drag adn drop things around on different desktops
<dmlinux> hobbsee what i want to know is trying to reinstall KDE before it crashes or whaetver , since removing Klaptopdaemon removes KDe,  i want to know why im installing 237 packages from adept with those 3 things i clicked install,. are these updates?
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: what repositories did you recently add/change?
<dmlinux> hobbsee none
<Hobbsee> and which kde are you on now?
<icewt> Hobbsee: ok
<dmlinux> hobbsee  how do i tell?
<Knowerrors> thx crimsun :)
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: help, about kde
<sophie> I ahve not smoked a cigarette in 7 days going cold turkey and now my kubuntu lets me down if I still has a crt it would of been cracked
<jsubl2> congrats sophie 
<sophie> sorry all but XP at work is now more stable than kde 3.4.3 on hoary after upgrade and can't find why
<jsubl2> no point in smokin now
<sophie> Xorg was so locked that I had to remotly loggin to kill X
<Hobbsee> sophie: you can kill x?
<Hobbsee> how?
<Hobbsee> killall x?
<sophie> using my work xp laptop how ironuc
<dmlinux> hobbsee 3.4.3
* Hobbsee has always wanted to know this
<jsubl2> control-alt-backspace
<sophie> Hobbsee: sudo kill process id
<sophie> jsubl2: conrol-alt-back not working keyboard was not reponding
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: probably let it update then
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ps aux|grep xorg
<nalioth> Hobbsee: then kill xorgs psid
<dmlinux> hobbsee looks like its updating to 3.4.3.3
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: i wish...when my system locks, it locks way harder than that - it's either a virtual console, or the power button
<dmlinux> hobbsee errr 4.3.4.3
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: yeah, let it update
<Hobbsee> sophie: i'll remember that
<dmlinux> hobbsee i dont know this is crazy, i better not have to mess with all my settings agiain
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: you shouldnt have to
<sophie> 45 % upgrade to breezy done
<sophie> I,m getiing nervous
<Hobbsee> sophie: yay
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sophie: what type of graphics card are you using?
<sophie> Hobbsee: should I reboot?
<sophie> Hobbsee: old crap geforce 2 agp
<jsubl2> Hobbsee, i really don't think i have seen those kinda of system locks
<Hobbsee> sophie: in the middle of an upgrade?  no
<sophie> Hobbsee: nope using kde 3.4.3 xorg locks especially with kcontrol
<sophie> and kate
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: that's ok, i dont expect most people have, not sure why they sometimes happen here
<Hobbsee> sophie: try 3.5 beta 1
<icewt> if it's just downloading and not upgrading, rebooting doesn't really break anything ;)
<sophie> sophie: my system had been rock solid with 3.4.1 uptime was over 3 months
<Hobbsee> sophie: after the upgrade, that is
<sophie> icewt: i'm upgrading
<sophie> to breezy
<propagandhi> anyone tried opera 9.0 beta or the Flock browser?
<nalioth> flock sucs
<Hobbsee> no, still thinking of trying firefox 1.5 RC though
<propagandhi> I havent tried flock myself yet
<nalioth> i compiled it on my ppc t'other night and i'm not impressed at all
<icewt> sophie: yeah, but the 45% is just how much has been downloaded, isn't it?
<icewt> nothing has been installed yet
<sophie> icewt: yep but downloading huge amount of filess over 600MB to upgrade from hoary to breezy
<icewt> well, the files already downloaded would still be there after reboot. so rebooting wouldn't really affect in any way. i don't know why you should reboot though.
<jsubl2> hobsee tried flock
<sophie> icewt: well maybe kdm would be a good thing to restart
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: nope, and spell the name properly or otherwise it doesnt go red :P
<icewt> sophie: ah, you mean rebooting after the upgrade is finished? i guess that would be a very good idea
<sophie> icewt: exactly but I'm paranoid about my uptime its just my pride
<Hobbsee> sophie: i recall it forces you to reboot...
<sophie> Hobbsee: noooooooooo! just kidding
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, it is a kernel update as well, what do you expect
<sophie> At work (nuclaer power plant) to you beleive me that we have a vax machine that has been up for 4 years now
<Hobbsee> just be greatful it isnt windows, with way more reboots
<Hobbsee> hehe nice
<sophie> for everyone VAX not FAX
<icewt> sophie: you'll have happy times fixing broken/unconfigured things when it's finished ;)
<sophie> icewt: r u talking about your passed experience
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sophie> icewt: upgrades do not work properly with kubuntu?
<nalioth> sophie: they work fine
<Hobbsee> oh, they sometimes do
<nalioth> sophie: official upgradesw
<Hobbsee> they sometimes dont work too well in ubuntu, either
<Knowerrors> Do I need realplayer and plugin, or will mplayer and mozmplayer plugin do realaudio fine?
<icewt> sophie: i didn't even try to upgrade to breezy. did a clean install. i've read about too many problems here
<nalioth> sophie: just keep in mind, to only use 'official kubuntu sources'
<sophie> nalioth: i've removed unoffcial from my sources 
<icewt> sophie: i've broken my system in debian unstale too many times with major dist-upgrades ;)
<sophie> nalioth: if I can get a shell I can fix 90% of the probs
<nalioth> icewt: debian unstable is not ubuntu and cant be compared
<nalioth> sophie: you go then!
<propagandhi> I recently did a clean install of breezy after having already been upgraded to breezy for ages, and I had more issues with the clean install than i did after a full upgrade
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> if you can get a shell
<hydrogen> you can fix 100% of problems
<Hobbsee> i've trashed my system once dist upgrading, the other time it worked
<Hobbsee> clean install is safer, adn you can reuse the cd if you need to
<sophie> hydrogen: the othe 10% is due to my lack of competence
<hydrogen> :-)
<nalioth> sophie: you'll be fine
<icewt> nalioth: sure it can. the packages may be better tested in ubuntu etc., but things won't get configured they same way they will in clean install of breezy
<sophie> 70 % downlaod done I can still quite
<sophie> quit
<sophie> maybe I should just downgrade to kde 3.4.1
<Hobbsee> sophie: nah, give it a go, as long as you've got a backup
<icewt> nalioth: i don't think the upgrade process itself is any wiser in ubuntu than in debian (?)
<sophie> Hobbsee: backup? whats a backup? 
<sophie> Hobbsee: just kidding
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> it's a thing that follows murphy's law
<Hobbsee> if you do one, you wont need it.  If you dont do one, all hell breaks loose
<sophie> Hobbsee: I live on the edge backups r for the weak and cowards, everytime I upgrade withouit a backup the andreline rush is amazing
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sophie> Hobbsee: murphy`s law the one that says if you start a toast on a cat`s back the toast is sure to drop on the buttered side?
<sophie> oops strap
<Hobbsee> yeah, tha'ts an application of it
<Hobbsee> sophie: http://www.murphys-laws.com/
<propagandhi> how can they say flock is anything special, it looks like its just firefox with things moved around and some different icons
<aliveuser> how could i know if a port is already being used and what app is using it??
<SpecialBuddy> is there anyway to compile java with kate
<sophie> Hobbsee: do u know about The Peter Principle mixed woth Murphys law it explains 99% of all situations at work
<Hobbsee> havent heard of the peter principle
<sophie> SpecialBuddy: yep code in kate and create a make file in kate
<SpecialBuddy> make file?
<sophie> SpecialBuddy: Tutorial time! google time on MAKE
<Knowerrors> Anyone, how do I make Firefox look decent in Kubuntu?
<SpecialBuddy> make huh
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: gtk qt engines thingo
<icewt> Knowerrors: system settings -> appearance -> GTK styles and fonts
<sophie> Hobbsee: Peter Principale summary:  "The theory that employess within an organization will advance to their highest level of comptence and then be promoted to and remain at a level at which they are incompetent"
<Hobbsee> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt i sthe proper name
<Hobbsee> sophie: lol...that sounds very true!
<aliveuser> how could i know if a port is already being used and what app is using it??
<sophie> Hobbsee: so it explains why IT departement head or director knows shit about IT
<Hobbsee> aliveuser: lsmod maybe
<Hobbsee> lol...very true
<aliveuser> tnks
<utta> aliveuser: sudo netstat -alnp 
<aliveuser> i'll try
<sophie> aliveuser: port you mean tcp/ip port
<sophie> try netstat
<aliveuser> yes
<aliveuser> 8080
<Knowerrors> icewt: I clicked on "GTK styles and fonts" and nothing came up
<utta> aliveuser: sudo netstat -alnp | grep 8080
<icewt> Knowerrors: hm? well, is the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package Hobbsee mentioned installed?
<aliveuser> i've just done that
<SpecialBuddy> are there kate plugins for java
<sophie> starting breezy upgrade in 45 seconds
<Knowerrors> yup
<Knowerrors> its installed alright
<sophie> SpecialBuddy: syntax highlighting support only I beleive
<Hobbsee> sophie: yay!
<SpecialBuddy> thats it
<SpecialBuddy> I'm trying elipse but it didn't install right
<sophie> SpecialBuddy: autocompletion
<icewt> Knowerrors: strange. so it's just blank?
<Bradd_lee> hello
<sophie> hello Bradd_lee 
<Hobbsee> hi Bradd_lee 
<Knowerrors> I click on the icon for it icewt, and it acts like its bringing something up, then nada
<SpecialBuddy> autocompletion?
<Timmeh> hello
<Hobbsee> hi Timmeh 
<Bradd_lee> hello sophe and hob
<Bradd_lee> how are you doing?
<sophie> breezy upgrade just started hardisk scarching time!
<Hobbsee> hehe yay
<Timmeh> can i get support here?
<Bradd_lee> wher eyou from??
<sophie> Timmeh: just ask
<aliveuser> tnks to all, i solved the problem
<aliveuser> :)
<Bradd_lee> im a new user for linux
<Hobbsee> Bradd_lee: as in country?  Australia
<Timmeh> I have Ubuntu, and I want to try out KDE
<Bradd_lee> nope
<Hobbsee> Timmeh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bradd_lee> make another guess
<Hobbsee> Timmeh: in a console
<Hobbsee> Bradd_lee: no, i was saying where i was
<nalioth> Timmeh: while you do that, also install xubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> Bradd_lee: new york?
<sophie> Timmeh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> nalioth: hehe
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i should try that sometime
<Knowerrors> How do I launce a file manager superuser mode?
<icewt> Knowerrors: well, all i can say is that it _should_ look something like this http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gtkstyles4nj.png
<Timmeh> I got this: Could not find package kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> Knowerrors: not advised
<nalioth> Timmeh: really?
<sophie> Knowerrors: kdesu kinqueror
<Knowerrors> I like doing that on debian, very convenient and needed for what Im doing
<Hobbsee> Timmeh: hoary or breezy?
<Knowerrors> I feel crippled w/o it
<Timmeh> Hoary
<nalioth> Hobbsee: kubuntu-desktop is on both
<sophie> Knowerrors: but i dont recommend doing that very dangerous
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
<Knowerrors> will just log into kde as root if I can't do root konq
<Knowerrors> thx sophie
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: probably safer to use kdesu konqueror
<Hobbsee> rather than loggging in as root
<Knowerrors> Im only messing with stuff I put there in the first place manually, not system files
<Knowerrors> ok, will try kdesu first
<Timmeh> Maybe I have an old version of Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Timmeh: "sudo apt-get install kde" also works, i think
<Hobbsee> if it'll let you
<nalioth> Hobbsee: not as many packages that way
<Hobbsee> true
<Knowerrors> how do I get konq file manager mode?
<nalioth> Timmeh: in a console, type "apt-cache search kubuntu"
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: as in, with root access?
<Timmeh> didnt do anything
<sophie> Knowerrors: 
<Hobbsee> run command "kdesu konqueror"
<nalioth> Knowerrors: in kdesu, type konqueror --profile filemanagement
<nalioth> Hobbsee: c'mon friend
<Knowerrors> right on, thx nalioth
<sophie> amazing I was using irssi and did brrezy upgrade and it update to the current version while in this cahnnel
<Hobbsee> oh...right...that
<Knowerrors> thats what I meant, straigth konqueror gave me web browsing mode
<nalioth> sophie: this is not windows
<SpecialBuddy> why don't I have synaptic anymore
<SpecialBuddy> adept sucks
<Hobbsee> SpecialBuddy: you can install it
<nalioth> Knowerrors: you can use default konq, just hit the 'home' button and f9
<Knowerrors> yeah, I agree, install it
<Hobbsee> SpecialBuddy: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sophie> nalioth: windows?
<Hobbsee> i havent bothered this time around
<sophie> SpecialBuddy: adept is amazing when remotly looging in
<Knowerrors> all better for me with synaptic, more features, though not as pretty
<SpecialBuddy> I can't seem to get eclipse to work
<jariep1_> hello all
<Hobbsee> hi jariep1_ 
<jariep1_> I just downloaded the DVD for kubuntu
<SpecialBuddy> I need to go to the bar
<sophie> SpecialBuddy: try apt-get and apt-cache they look really good green on black!
<Hobbsee> jariep1_: fun
<nalioth> sophie: console is your best friend
<sophie> nalioth: console with screen
<nalioth> sophie: da best! (i use that all the time)
<jariep1_> but when it boots, at first it's fine, then it goes through the setup screens for the live cd and it says it can't detect the cd/dvd drive
<jariep1_> i tried booting with a knoppix cd and it works fine
<jariep1_> on the same drive
<jariep1_> my first dvd and it won't work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jariep1_ about verify
<sophie> ubotu: tell sophie about nvidia
<jariep1_> yes md5sum is correct
<jariep1_> i tested before burning the dvd
<Timmeh> Oh, I was in the wrong repository in Synaptic
<sophie> nalioth: does ubotu work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sophie about yourself
<Hobbsee> !yourself
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jariep1_> have never verified a gpg signature before
<jariep1_> just md5sum
<kkathman> good evening all:0
<sophie> nalioth: ubotu is really slow
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman!
<kkathman> oops :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee!!! Hey there!
<Hobbsee> :)
<nalioth> sophie: perhaps he's lagged (or you are)
<sophie> ubotu: tell sophie about nvidia
<Hobbsee> might be sophie lagging, ubotu doenst seem to be lagging here
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Hobbsee> sophie: you registered?
<kkathman> howz everyone tonight :)
<sophie> Hobbsee: aah no!
<sophie> so u all rebooting my machine breezy upgrade done
<Hobbsee> k
<sophie> whish me luck all
<sophie> goodbye
<sophie> see u in a couple minutes or days!
<laszlok> does anyone know whats the difference bewteen the CD and DVD
<laszlok> it says DVD is install + live, but its 3.1GB not 650MB + 650MB
<nalioth> laszlok: cd has either a live or install image, dvd has both
<laszlok> ya but two cds is not 3.1GB
<nalioth> laszlok: perhaps there's more goodies on it
<laszlok> ya, it does, the file list shows the dvd having koffice and others
<nalioth> sophie: wb
<sophie> hey i'm back with breezy but no X!
<sophie> Downloading kernel source so I can install nvidia driver
<sophie> nalioth: cant install nvidia from repo 
<nalioth> sophie: enable universe and multiverse
<jariep1_> ok, something strange is going on, I did everything that wiki page said and the md5sums check correctly, so why does my DVD drive work at bootup of kubuntu DVD live but says it can't detect the drive in the setup?
<jariep1_> where do I start?
<sophie> nalioth: packahe nvidia is not availaible but refered by another package blab bla
<Timmeh> Okay, I installed KDE. I see Gnome still. How do I change the desktop?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sophie about nvidia
<nalioth> and ubotu, be nice to her
<Hobbsee> Timmeh: logout, then hit session, kde
<jariep1_> can somebody walk a newbie through the signifigance the gnuPG
<Hobbsee> nalioth: has an excellent link on it
<Timmeh> Ah ok
<sophie> nalioth: dont want dod brwose wiki with links
<nalioth> jariep1_: http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<Hobbsee> hehe...just found that link: http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<jariep1_> ok thanks nalioth
<Hobbsee> log files are useufl
<nalioth> sophie: fer petes sake, run in a console "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and use the VESA driver til you get your nvidia fixed up
<nalioth> well
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> never reconfigured xorg...
<nalioth> guess recofiguring xorg sounds good right now
<Hobbsee> whoops lol
<Timmeh> wow kde is a lot better than  gnome
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i found out what reconfiguring xorg is lol...
<nalioth> Timmeh: try enlightenment dr 17
<Timmeh> What do you mean?
<nalioth> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: (The Enlightenment Window Manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 436 kB, Installed size: 1168 kB
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> nalioth, md5sum is correct of the iso file
<jariep1_> not sure why it won't boot
<jariep1_> at first it works
<jariep1_> but when it tries to detect the dvd drive it says it can't find it
<nalioth> jariep1_: try it on another machine if you have on
<jariep1_> I gave the dvd to somebody to try on their computer
<jariep1_> will have to wait, I guess
<jariep1_> is there a list of hardware for kubuntu
<jariep1_> a list of verified hardware
<nalioth> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ubuntu> hello, all
<ubuntu> i have a question
<Hobbsee> shoot
<Timmeh> How do I get that Nalioth?
<ubuntu> i run kubuntu 5.10 live cd
<jariep1_> nalion, none of it says anything about dvd drives
<ubuntu> what is the default password for the user ubuntu?
<jariep1_> oops, I meant nalioth
<kkathman> ubuntu: whatever you entered during the install
<ubuntu> no no
<ubuntu> i did not install
<kkathman> yes yes
<nalioth> Timmeh: install it from the repos. use synaptic
<ubuntu> this is the live cd session
<nalioth> ubuntu: there is no pass word
<kkathman> oh...hehe
<Timmeh> ah
<kkathman> there isnt one
<ubuntu> i will check  it
<kkathman> what kind of command do you need on a live CD that needs a password?
<kkathman> oh he's gone
<Hobbsee> kkathman: if it goes into hibernate, or gets locked somehow
<Hobbsee> then you need the p/w, and it's nothing too obvious
<kkathman> Hobbsee: ahhh ok..that makes sense I suppose
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it's a pain
<kkathman> I never worked with the Live CD so Im at a disadvantage
<Hobbsee> really?
<Hobbsee> sheesh...gmail inbox is massive
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> too many friends of course :)
<Hobbsee> no, not really
<Hobbsee> gmail's not my personal inbox
<Hobbsee> kkathman: my gmail account is the one i use for the wiki and all that, as it has a decent spam filter, so that the spambots dont pick it up, as happened with my old hotmail one
<kkathman> Hobbsee: yeah yeah....yer still popular :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kkathman> I know better :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<kkathman> what do you use gmail for with regard to the wiki?
<kkathman> I must be missing something
<Hobbsee> kkathman: notifications of changes on pages
<Hobbsee> kkathman: bugzilla / kde bugs too
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> yep Im missing things
<Hobbsee> well, you can set if you want alerts or not
<kkathman> I'd like to get some notifications of things, but right now my sole source is the RSS from kde.org
<kkathman> multiple ones of course
<Hobbsee> true
<kkathman> Hobbsee: I didnt know wiki had notifications
<Hobbsee> if you edit a page you get the option of it
<yasser> i get plugins error in opera.....anyway to fix it??
<yasser> i installed amarok-xine...still cant play mp3s!!
<frank23> yasser: did you change the engine in amarok?
<nalioth> yasser: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<yasser> yes i can see that its xine engine...still it cant play mp3s!!
<yasser> nalioth: ok
<Hobbsee> then register the gstreamer
<yasser> gnome apps are looking very ugly & dull....what to do?
<frank23> yasser: you can change the skin they use in system settings
<frank23> yasser: apperance->Gtk styles and fonts
<kkathman> hey frank23 !
<frank23> hi kkathman 
<yasser> frank23: no change.....if u have gaim, u'll know how its looking.like an X app
<kkathman> good evening to you too nalioth  :)
<frank23> yasser: you changed the gtk style and restarted gaim?
<yasser> frank23: should i change it to raliegh?
<frank23> yasser: I use geramik for gtk and keramik for kde
<nalioth> kkathman: howdy
<yasser> frank23: i see only 2 options........Qt & raliegh....
<frank23> yasser: you can install more with synaptic/adept
<yasser> frank23: whr can i find them?? 
<frank23> in adept,   qt-gtk-themes or something
<tarheelcoxn> anybody here messed with oscar?
<yasser> frank23: thx:)
<frank23> yasser: look for gtk2-engines
<yasser> okie
<yasser> anyway to fix opera motif error?
<nalioth> yasser: d/l the static package
<poimen> hi
<yasser> nalioth: i installed the static one only...
<poimen> I have some avi ( divx movies) that I will like to burn to a normal dvd format so I can see them on eny dvd player
<poimen> how can I do that in linux?
<nalioth> yasser: then visit opera.com and find the motif libs you need to have
<yasser> i cant seem to access system services......its crashing all the time.........
<yasser> has anyone here used initNG to reduce bootime??
<kkathman> system services?
<yasser> yes
<yasser> i cant find acidrip!!
<kkathman> I guess I dont have a problem with that
<kkathman> acidrip, cant you take Nexium for that?
<tarheelcoxn> I suppose that means nobody here has tried using oscar
<kkathman> tarheelcoxn: the cluster stuff?
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: correct
<kkathman> probably you need to find a channel thats more into development
* tarheelcoxn nods
<tarheelcoxn> thanks
<evaro> hi
<evaro> only english?
<evaro> or spanish too
<evaro> ?
<nalioth> ingles aqui, espanol en #ubuntu-es
<evaro> oki
<evaro> tnk
<fujisan> OS: Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600) | Connection: T1 | CPU: 1-AMD , 2082MHz, 512KB (0% Load) | RAM 394/512MB (76.95%) | Graphics Card: SAPPHIRE RADEON 9600 ATLANTIS | Resolution: 1280x1024 32bit 60Hz | Last restart: 1Hour 32Minutes 31Seconds | Record uptime: 4Days 12Hours 48Minutes 53Seconds.
<fujisan> Oops shit wrong channel
<Hobbsee> :))
<fujisan> soz
<Hobbsee> *:)
<fujisan> ;((
<nalioth> fujisan: dude. not cool.
<fujisan> bad msitake
<fujisan> sorry
<fujisan> i'm a n00b
<nalioth> fujisan: not you're not
<fujisan> yes i am
<fujisan> i couldnt get cedega to work :?
<fujisan> so i had to start up xp to play cs:s :(
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Hobbsee> there's a #cedega channel too
<fujisan> yes i know
<fujisan> the helped me already
<fujisan> no luck
<fujisan> they*
<fujisan> xp feels wierd now almost like cheating :/
<fujisan> i feel guilty :(
<tarheelcoxn> so reboot
<tarheelcoxn> I didn't know irssi did those colours
<nalioth> what colors?
<tarheelcoxn> fujisan's "slip" above
<tarheelcoxn> before the colon shows up as dark gray
<tarheelcoxn> after as orange
<tarheelcoxn> and the pipes are a light yellow
<tarheelcoxn> radeon 9600
* tarheelcoxn shivers
<sector10> #ububtu#de
<tarheelcoxn> wtf?
<sector10> arg sorry
<sector10> what is the german irc?
<tarheelcoxn> made me laugh :)
<sector10> found it
<sector10> -de
<nalioth> sector10: ist sie dort, jetzt?
<sector10> ich bin ja?
<nalioth> sector10: #ubuntu-de
<kkathman> hey nalioth...question for you sir
<nalioth> kkathman: anytime
<tarheelcoxn> 's rather quiet in #ubuntu-de
<kkathman> did ubuntu just do away with /proc/pci ?  I know lspci pretty much does the same thing, but is there an analog to the /proc/pci ??
<tarheelcoxn> 's what, 06h00 there?
<kkathman> Im probably dating myself
<nalioth> kkathman: i have no idea, i use lspci
<kkathman> ahh ok... there usually (used to be?) a file on every linux system called /proc/pci that had all the lspci stuff in it.
<tarheelcoxn> debian Sid doesn't have it
* tarheelcoxn walks over to the kubuntu box
<kkathman> sorry to bother nalioth  :)
<tarheelcoxn> ls: /proc/pci: No such file or directory
<nalioth> kkathman: bother?
<tarheelcoxn> neither does this breezy box
<kkathman> tarheelcoxn: yah...I think its an older thing
<kkathman> older linux system used to keep info on pci thingies in a file /proc/pci...which gave a little more info than lspci
<kkathman> most of the other things in the /proc directory are still there..dma, interrupts ioports, etc
<kkathman> but I was just curious about pci
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: lspci -vv
<tarheelcoxn> I think will give you what you're looking for
<tarheelcoxn> say... why doesn't deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse work?
<tarheelcoxn> I'm getting a 404
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: dont use us.archives, use no country specific http://archive.bleh
<tarheelcoxn> ahh
<nalioth> us repos have always been wargy
<tarheelcoxn> why does it install with the us. then?
<tarheelcoxn> somebody should change the way that ships, no?
<nalioth> the us archives work well most of the time
<kkathman> I didnt think the backports were up yet either
<nalioth> backports are not, to my knowledge
<kkathman> nalioth: do you, offhand, know of a graphical front end for working with MySQL databases besides, say, phpmyadmin?
<kkathman> for KDE of course
<nalioth> kkathman: i'm not answering very well today. i dont know that either
<kkathman> thats ok...nobody has all the answers, my friend :)
<nalioth> kkathman: i try at least to point the direction you might look
<kkathman> I examined Kexi, but it seems to only start from scratch...I have the database, but just want to add on to it
<kkathman> Seems I remember there was some modeling tool, via SourceForge that was available in Windows AND Linux I'll try scouring for it
<kkathman> Welcome back Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> thanks kkathman :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: was playing around with irssi, while also having konversation open, so i had to keep changing nicks around
<pipik> i have upgraded konqueror.. but still can't connect my usb disk.. it keeps poping up tabs, saying no such device /sda1... any sugestion please?
<kkathman> lol
<Hobbsee> pipik: were you meaning /dev/sda1?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: Im trying hard to find this package that Allowed me to create databases kind of graphically like Entity Relationship Diagrams, link them visually, then create or update MySQL tables with those diagrams. I thought it was open source from SourceForge but I've forgotten the program name :(
<pipik> no.. media:/sda1
<Hobbsee> pipik: try typing /media/sda1
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: such a program (if free) would put a fair number of people with ILS degrees out of work
<kkathman> I know it exists, because I used it on Windows
<pipik> Hobsee: i typed /media/sda1.. and it says "The file or folder file:///media/sda1 does not exist."
<Hobbsee> what about /media
<Hobbsee> does it show it there?
<pipik> i got cdrom and floppy in /media
<Hobbsee> that's interesting, but not sda1
<pipik> no.. only cdrom and floppy
<Hobbsee> pipik: what about: system:/media/
<Hobbsee> what does that show?
<dlausevic|breezy> Hey folks.  
<Hobbsee> hi
<pipik> whenever i plug in my usb disk... konqueror will start automaticaly and poping tabs.. trying to access media:/sda1... which is unavailable..
<pipik> > An error occurred while loading system:/media/:
<pipik> > Malformed URL system:/media/.
<calcmandan|breez> hey folks.
<Hobbsee> pipik: take out the . from the end of that
<calcmandan|breez> thuoght i'd change my name to match the official forum name.
<Hobbsee> pipik: better still
<kkathman> tarheelcoxn: found it
<Hobbsee> type "mount" into a konsole
<kkathman> http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/screenshot_image.php?screenshot=dbd4_ss_simplemodel.png
<Hobbsee> copy the 2 lines related to sda1 into here
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: that's an XP screenshot though, no?
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> its available on Windows and Linux
<tarheelcoxn> ooooooooh ahhhhhhhh
<kkathman> http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/downloads.php
<pipik> this is what i got with mount..
<kkathman> its a simple tar.gz file
<_kev> ..
<pipik> > /dev/hda7 on / type reiserfs (rw,notail)
<pipik> > proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<pipik> > sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<pipik> > devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<pipik> > tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<pipik> > usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<pipik> > tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<pipik> > /dev/hda8 on /home type reiserfs (rw)
<pipik> > /dev/hda5 on /mnt/hda5 type vfat (rw,umask=000)
<pipik> > tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<kkathman> pipik: please read the topic and dont paste here...put it in the pastebin site
<pipik> oh.. sorry.
<Hobbsee> if you were going to paste the entire thing, you should have probably used the pastebin lol
<Hobbsee> is that all it shows?
<pipik> yes
<Hobbsee> have you been able to mount your USB disk before?
<pipik> not with breezy.. but it runs smoothly before when i still use hoary
<Hobbsee> "sudo fdisk -l" and paste it into the pastebin?
<pipik> sorry.. but how do i go to pastebin?
<Hobbsee> and i may as well ask the idiot question at this point: is it plugged in, turned on, into the right hole, all the way in, etc?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: seem to be alot of questions on getting USB devices to mount, be seen, etc
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hobbsee> kkathman: well, there's a bug with kde 3.4.3 in media:/
<kkathman> yah exactly
<Hobbsee> kkathman: but this one is odd, it doesnt seem to be finding it at all, but we'll see with the fdisk
<kkathman> yah
<Hobbsee> pipik: follow the link
<pipik> ok.. hold on..
<Hobbsee> k
<pipik> ok.. pasted it
<Hobbsee> darn...i was hoping it wouldnt say that
<yasser> i cant find mplayer, acidrip in repos......help!!
<Hobbsee> hang on...whats /dev/hda5?
<pipik> Hobbsee: is it bad?
<nalioth> yasser: use adept. it has a search function
<nalioth> yasser: make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<pipik> it's my windows data
<yasser> nalioth: IVE CHECKED ALL REPOS WITH SYNAPTIC......
<Hobbsee> yeah, didnt think they'd incorrectly named it
<nalioth> yasser: please watch the caps
<Hobbsee> pipik: for some reason, it cant see that there is a USB drive - it doesnt realise that there's anything there at all
<nalioth> yasser: pay attention to ubotu
<nalioth> info acidrip
<nalioth> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: (ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.14-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 53 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<nalioth> !info mplayer-686
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<nalioth> yasser: please go look again
<pipik> but strangely konqueror responded whenever i plug in the usb disk
<Hobbsee> what would konqueror do?
<Hobbsee> popup a window?
<Hobbsee> and what did the window say?
<pipik> yes.. and lots of tabs.. trying to access media:/sda1 with failing result
<Hobbsee> hmm ok
<Hobbsee> i dont know what it is
<Hobbsee> kkathman: any ideas?
<pipik> do you think if i reinstall breezy.. may fix this?
<yasser> nalioth: i still dont find it.........let me say that previously i had installed kubuntu over ubuntu....then i cud easily see these packages....now on clean install of kubuntu....i cant find em!!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yasser about sources
<nalioth> yasser: check your sources.list against this one
<yasser> ok lemme see.......
<Hobbsee> pipik: tried rebooting while the disk is still in the machine?
<pipik> oh.. why didn't i think of that.. i'll try it now.. thanks.. and see you
<Hobbsee> lol k
<Hobbsee> i'm hoping it'll find it there
<yasser> nalioth: thanks....i did copy-paste of that list,,,and now i see all things....but i wonder why previous list didnt work...it was default one and i had enabled all repos....
<kkathman> Im sorry, Hobbsee I was trying to install an application, and it failed :(
<Hobbsee> yasser: it didnt have multiverse?
<kkathman> what was the issue?
<Hobbsee> yasser: for some reason, the original ones dont, even when commented out
<Hobbsee> kkathman: couldnt find the device, suggested a reboot with the USB stick still in
<calcmandan|breez> anyone experienced with wine?
<Hobbsee> !wine
<Hobbsee> !tell calcmandan|breez about wine
<stupendo44> calcmandan|breez: what's the issue?
<yasser> Hobbsee: yeah...thats strange......
<Hobbsee> how'd it go pipik
<kkathman> hmmm
<pipik> hi again
<kkathman> when the device is in, on reboot, what does lspci say?
<pipik> still nothing
<kkathman> well it has to say something
<calcmandan|breez> i am attempting to have wine see my created windows and system directories so it'll configure itself.
<calcmandan|breez> but the .wine directory is empty. so i dno't know where to input that information.
* sadistic_kitten needs some help with apt-get...
<pipik> everything was ok
<kkathman> pipik: does lspci mention your drive?
<calcmandan|breez> i read the howto and it said to run winecfg.  i did.
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: ask your question
<pipik> sorry.. but i don't realy pay attention to lspci
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: we dont bite...much
<sadistic_kitten> well I can't get anything....
<pipik> but all progress was ok when booting
<kkathman> calcmandan|breez: I dont use wine, but Frank's Corner is a good web site for wine-related things
<sadistic_kitten> shall I give you an example...?
<stupendo44> calcmandan|breez: you'd probably be better off in #winehq
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: as in, it cant find the addresses?
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: please
<Hobbsee> *please do
<kkathman> calcmandan|breez: http://frankscorner.org/
<sadistic_kitten> james@semaj:~$ sudo apt-get install inkscape
<sadistic_kitten> Password:
<sadistic_kitten> Reading package lists... Done
<sadistic_kitten> Building dependency tree... Done
<sadistic_kitten> E: Couldn't find package inkscape
<sadistic_kitten> james@semaj:~$
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sadistic_kitten about repos
<Hobbsee> paste what it gives you in the new window to the pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hobbsee> nalioth: or that lol
<kkathman> yep, sadistic_kitten you need to verify your repositories
<kkathman> sadistic_kitten: make sure the entries have breezy in them
<sadistic_kitten> hold on
<Hobbsee> k
<propagandhi> is there a release schedule for kde betas etc?
<Hobbsee> propagandhi: yes.  developer.kde.org
<tarheelcoxn> people have the most interesting nicks these days
<sadistic_kitten> kkathman: what do you mean...?
<Hobbsee> propagandhi: there's a link to it on the menu on the top left
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: dont worry, did you stick what it gave you into the pastebin?
<sadistic_kitten> uhhh no
<sadistic_kitten> wait a sec
<pipik> Hobbsee and kkathman: i just pluged in other usb disk and worked fine... i guess the other one i used had problems... thanks guys
<propagandhi> Hobbsee: call me pathetically stupid, but I dont see it
<kkathman> np pipik
<Hobbsee> glad it works pipik 
<Hobbsee> propagandhi: off to check
<Hobbsee> under release schedules...
<Hobbsee> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/
<propagandhi> nice thanks
<Hobbsee> :)
<kkathman> I hate it when applications are hard to install!!
<sadistic_kitten> Hobbsee: so you want me to paste my sources.list in pastebin...
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: yep
<sadistic_kitten> k
<Hobbsee> kkathman: so true lol
<propagandhi> ok, not long to wait i suppose
* Hobbsee is looking forward to nov 9
<Hobbsee> yeah
<kkathman> Hobbsee: ok i must be goin nuts...I want to delete an entire directory and whats under it...I thought that was a simple rmdir -r <directory name>
<yasser> whr do i get avidemux from???
<pipik> i installed opera.. and it says need motif.. then i installed motifnls.. but still opera says error... need motif.. suggestion please?
<Hobbsee> !info avidemux
<_jaypee> how do you file a patch?
<_jaypee> im trying to patch kcheckgmail
<kkathman> _jaypee: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> let them know you have one...but check their bugs first
<propagandhi> pipik: i used the tar.gz file that has qt shared
<_jaypee> okay thanks
<yasser> !avidemux
<ubotu> yasser: I give up, what is it?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i'd probably remove it via gui
<Hobbsee> pipik: i think you need libmotif3
<Hobbsee> i know i've needed that before, and it's fixed the problem
<Hobbsee> and you shouldnt be needing the dev version, which is the other option
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ie, i'd use kdesu konqueror, and delete it from there
<pipik> so i need to install libmotif3 and motifnls?
<nalioth> pipik: it wont hurt anything
<Hobbsee> yes, i think so
<Hobbsee> libmotif3 you definetly do
<kkathman> ahh ok
<pipik> ok.. thanks
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf :)
<sadistic_kitten> sry comp froze
<Hobbsee> lol k
<sadistic_kitten> uhh wats the url for pastebin again...
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sadistic_kitten> and what's the location of sources.list again...
<sadistic_kitten> sorry
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> sadistic_kitten: /etc/apt/sources.list
<sadistic_kitten> ah
<sadistic_kitten> thx
<Hobbsee> no problems
<kkathman> dang it I am getting very frustrated!!!!!
<Hobbsee> kkathman: still tyring to install the program, or remove the dir?
<pipik> oh.. blast..!! i can't see libmotif3 in synaptic.. only libswt-motif3-java..and libswt-motif3-jni.. should i installed em?
<kkathman> install
<Hobbsee> !info libmotif3
<nalioth> kkathman: what are we on about?
<ubotu> libmotif3: (Open Motif - shared libraries), section multiverse/libs, is extra. Version: 2.2.3-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1190 kB, Installed size: 2968 kB
<Hobbsee> pipik: do you have the multiverse repositories enabled?
<nalioth> pipik: enable universe and multiverse, you'll find great joy in them both
<kkathman> nalioth: I downloaded a program from this page:  http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/downloads.php
<Hobbsee> !tell pipik about sources
<kkathman> nalioth: I downloaded it to my /home/name directory, tarred it
<nalioth> kkathman: and what seems to be the trouble?
<pipik> leme check
<kkathman> I followed those instructions nalioth 
<kkathman> and the app wont run when I type ./startdbd
<SpecialBuddy> is there a new list of repositories or something
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<nalioth> kkathman: did all phases of building pass without error(s)?
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: there is not
<kkathman> nalioth: yes, no errors on install
<nalioth> kkathman: was it source code or a prebuild binary?
<kkathman> nalioth: prebuild binary
<nalioth> i hate those
<wrl> hello all
<nalioth> kkathman: go back to the site and find the source code. they have to have it available, as this program is gpl'd
<kkathman> nalioth: I ran this program before when I had it in windows..and it was terrific
<yasser> synaptic keeps crashing all the time!!!!
<nalioth> kkathman:  http://fabforce.net/downloadfile.php?iddownloadfile=7
<SpecialBuddy> well why is that it works and then it doesn't.  I still can't understand the repositories.  Will someone please tell me or show me what mine should look like so that I can actually install things correctly
<kkathman> AHA I see the source
<sadistic_kitten> Hobbsee: ok it's there now
<yasser> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<wrl> any kde gurus on now?
<kkathman> nalioth: but will that give me everything, as the install built all kinds of directories and subdirectories and even created some symbolic links :(
<nalioth> wrl: no the room is full of windows developers
<kkathman> hehe
<yasser> SpecialBuddy: better copy-paste this sources.list.....mine was also not working and i sought help here..this one works!!
<nalioth> kkathman: it didnt build against your system
<wrl> your not serious
<kkathman> nalioth: right
<yasser> SpecialBuddy: the breezy one......
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: lol great...
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: use the sources.list from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<tarheelcoxn> wrl what is your question?
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: as in, get rid of the text in kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list, and stick that text in there
<SpecialBuddy> what one works yasser
<SpecialBuddy> I have breezy
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: then save, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> !tell SpecialBuddy about sources
<Hobbsee> SpecialBuddy: the one that's listed as breezy there
<wrl> i have a wierd problem with kubuntu 5.10... _most_ of the time when I try to run the network config tool, my passwd is NOT accepted.
<dmlinux> Hey guys, ive seen screenshots of the Desktop environments on the taskbar having the wallpapers on them, how do i do that
<kkathman> Hmm oh well I just read that this product is defunct now :(
<kkathman> CRAP!...it was a great little app!
<yasser> SpecialBuddy: use the sources.list from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<kkathman> oh well
<SpecialBuddy> k
<kkathman> back to using phpmyadmin I guess
<SpecialBuddy> what do I do with all of this stuff
<aftertaf> hi guys..... Hobbsee nalioth kkathman :] 
<SpecialBuddy> just copy and paste it in there or what
<Hobbsee> :) hey
<Hobbsee> SpecialBuddy: yes, get rid of what was there before, and copy and paste the new one in
<SpecialBuddy> the whole thing
<Hobbsee> yep
<nalioth> aftertaf: howdy
<SpecialBuddy> just erase everything and copy it
<dmlinux> Hey guys, ive seen screenshots of the Desktop environments on the taskbar having the wallpapers on them, how do i do that
<yasser> SpecialBuddy: yes
<Hobbsee> SpecialBuddy: erase what's currently in that file, put what's in the http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 there instead
<Hobbsee> then save it
<SpecialBuddy> k
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<tarheelcoxn> dmlinux: repeating your question so quickly doesn't inspire much sympathy
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: where's a screenshot of what you're looking to do?
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: makes more sense that way
<dmlinux> hobbsee trying to find one as weel speak
<tarheelcoxn> dmlinux: maybe you could reword your question?
<wrl> [tarheelcoxn]  I don't even know where to begin to look to figure out why the kde admin stuff is not always accepting my passwd?
<aftertaf> dmlinux:  you right click the panel and open properties, you can change colour, size, and add a wallpaper to it in there
<tarheelcoxn> wrl: maybe it's looking for a root passwd sometimes?
<kkathman> aftertaf!!! Howdy!!
<dmlinux> aftertaf i dont see that option
<aftertaf> wrl:  open something else that requires sudo first, then rerun the admin app you want, it should work (tm)
<sadistic_kitten> Hobbsee: that didn't work
<sadistic_kitten> it gave me a huge error message
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: ok, what didnt work, and why not?
<aftertaf> dmlinux:  right click panel and choose to edit its properties
<Hobbsee> what error message? put it in the pastebin
<wrl> I tried that to and it never works (except for program that specifically ask for the root passwd).
<wrl> Tnx, I'll try that...
<sadistic_kitten> well I changed the sources.list over and it's just saying that it can't find the package
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: did you update your apt?
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<sadistic_kitten> k
<dmlinux> hobbsee when i run Kpager, i want the desktop enviros on my taskbar to look like that !
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: screeenshot?
<aftertaf> ohhh ok. the pager. dmlinux ... ok, its not tha then..... :/
<dmlinux> i want my taskbars Desktop switcher to look exactly like Kpager
<dmlinux>  is there a way to do that?
<wrl> [aftertaf]  tried it, no go.  The sudo worked fine though.
<yasser> can i get split bars as in gnome in kubuntu?? is there such clearlooks theme for kde?
<dmlinux> yasser yeah, add external taskbar
<aftertaf> wrl:  i think its a bug....
<kkathman> yasser: you mean for like file management?
<kkathman> not sure what you mean as "split bars"
<wrl> hummm, but I don't even know enough about what is going on to report it.
<aftertaf> wrl:  check bugzilla site maybe?
<yasser> split bars as in gnome desktop....one on top....one below...remember?
<sadistic_kitten> Hobbsee: check pastebin...apt-get update isn't working
<sadistic_kitten> :(
<kkathman> ohhh not really, but you can get two bars, yes
<sadistic_kitten> this is quite frustrating
<kkathman> like your main bar on top (or menu bar) and an alternate bar on bottom
<nalioth> yasser: yes it is possible
<nalioth> mac style
<kkathman> yah
<wrl> Something that _could_ be related is that the home dirs are originals from woody... maybe I should try creating another user.  And yeah, I'll check bugzilla too. THANKS
<yasser> ok i added taskbar..but its so big....
<dmlinux> then change the size
<dmlinux> right click , configure panel
<kkathman> yasser: go to the appearance in system settings, go to panel, main, and change the size to tiny
<kkathman> geez too many people helping him..I'll shut up
<Hobbsee> sadistic_kitten: that's weird!
<Hobbsee> kkathman: help sadistic_kitten if you want lol
<Hobbsee> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3716
<yasser> kkathman: okie:)
<kkathman> huhhh?
<yasser> sadistic_kitten: whats wrong now?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: check the error.
<Hobbsee> yasser: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3716
<SpecialBuddy> do I have to uncomment everything
<kkathman> no you were helping sadistic_kitten ...I typically take a question, and work it to end. But others like to jump in the middle.
<kkathman> so I dont want to jump in the middle of you helping someone else
<kkathman> it confuses them
<yasser> Hobbsee: not me....:)
<sadistic_kitten> sorry that was just the start
<yasser> SpecialBuddy: yes.....u'll get tons of apps!
<sadistic_kitten> check again...
<tarheelcoxn> Unable to find the QT installation
<tarheelcoxn> what am I missing?
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: libqt*-dev
<tarheelcoxn> packagename = ?
<dmlinux> Switched to KDE right... well trying to CD over to a /media/drive and it says nothings there , how do i fix this?
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: thanks
<sadistic_kitten> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3717
<kkathman> dmlinux: its a KDE bug
<tarheelcoxn> jeez... with dependencies that's 6 minutes worth of downloading
<tarheelcoxn> :(
<yasser> even amarok-xine doesnt play mp3s..i compiled amarok from source...now it rocks!:)
<SpecialBuddy> well synaptic was still giving me errors so do I have to say sudo apt-get update?
<aftertaf> SpecialBuddy:  yep it needs root powers
<SpecialBuddy> k
<SpecialBuddy> sweet
<SpecialBuddy> it works
<yasser> say hurray:)
<tarheelcoxn> ohhh... harumph. shoulda stuck with menuconfig
<aftertaf> hurray :)
<tarheelcoxn> qt is for make xconfig, yes?
<kkathman> Well bed time for me...nighters!
<aftertaf> tarheelcoxn:  yep
<tarheelcoxn> aftertaf: what/who is taf? and why do you want it/him/her to go first?
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<dmlinux> what kind of file is a .img?
<aftertaf> tarheelcoxn:  tres drole :)
<aftertaf> dmlinux:  a cd iso? maybe...
<dmlinux> is it a CD image. ive never seen this filetype before
<tarheelcoxn> oof... deutsch ja... espanol tambien puedo... aber kein french
<dmlinux> what is the guide if your ATI card is listing as MESA ?
<aftertaf> dmlinux:  maybe.
<aftertaf> dmlinux:  sell it and get an nvidia ;)
<dmlinux> aftertaf i cant its a laptop :P
<sadistic_kitten> Hobbsee??
<nalioth> it is an apple img, i belive
<nalioth> pre OSX
<dmlinux> ah ok
<nalioth> dmlinux: type "file filename.img"  and see
<aftertaf> anyone know what causes kde to fail a login, with error  "Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp X session may exit with an error" ?
<tvo> I'd guess either the partition on which /tmp is is full, or the permissions on /tmp are wrong
<aftertaf> tvo:  oki.
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  ok... in console, go to / and type ls -l . what do you see for /tmp  ?
<dmlinux> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx-control: any ideas anyone?
<stupendo44> any idea what these layout libraries are for
<stupendo44> what was that?
<fdelacruz> aftertaf wait just 
<stupendo44> whatever... I'm trying to install mozilla activex control in wine, and it's looking for mozilla layout libraries. any idea what those are?
<fdelacruz> aftertaf here are the list gconfd-root keyring-4L9jrt mapping-root orbit-root ssh-OQYiXN7420
<fdelacruz> aftertaf my /tmp is under the partition of my / so I dont think there is an issue about the diskspace
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  yeah but still....   cd / then ls -l . what is the line on tmp?
<aftertaf> mine is =    drwxrwxrwt   14 root root   4096 2005-10-28 08:56 tmp
<sadistic_kitten> does anyone else here want to help me with apt...?
<aftertaf> sadistic_kitten:  whats the situation?
<sadistic_kitten> I can't get anything
<aftertaf> sadistic_kitten:  whats the reason?
<sadistic_kitten> and aparantly my sources.list is fine
<sadistic_kitten> I've done apt-get update..
<sadistic_kitten> nothing works
<aftertaf> sadistic_kitten:  you changed it? did you then type sudo apt-get update?
<sadistic_kitten> yep
<aftertaf> sudo ?
<sadistic_kitten> yea
<sadistic_kitten> I did use sudo
<aftertaf> ok. now type apt-cache search kdm (example)
<_wrl> [aftertaf]  I feel kinda stupid now, but I created a new user add him to the appropriate groups, and the kde su stuff works for the new user just fine....
<aftertaf> _wrl:  dont feel stupid. feel confused... i am ;)
<_wrl> so, I'm going to go looking to the kde folks to see if I can figure out why an upgrade breaks the su feature.  again thank!!
<sadistic_kitten> aftertaf: i got this message...
<sadistic_kitten> james@semaj:~$ sudo apt-cache search kdm (example)
<sadistic_kitten> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<aftertaf> nope not (example)
<sadistic_kitten> oh
<aftertaf> was to say an example ;) lol 
<_wrl> I'm always confused... i just call it stupid when i know i should have tried something simple first!
<_wrl> cul
<fdelacruz> aftertaf: drwx . .. . . . 3 root root 4096 for gconfd-root keyring-4L9jrt orbit-root and ssh-OQYiXN7420 and on mapping srwxr-xr-x root root 0
<sadistic_kitten> aftertaf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3718
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  nope...... on /tmp itself  ! ! !
<fdelacruz> yeas on th /tmp
<aftertaf> sadistic_kitten:  ok. edit sources.list, and put a # infront of the line for the cdrom.  then remove the au. from the other lines and retry sudo apt-get update
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  i want to see the rights on /tmp, not the rights on its contents.....
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<sadistic_kitten> hold on
<fdelacruz> ah k
<aftertaf> ;)
<fdelacruz> aftertaf drwxrwxr-x 9 root root 4096 
<fdelacruz> aftertaf its almost same but you have an stickybit
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  dont get personal ! ! ! ! 
<aftertaf> :]  hehe
<aftertaf> yeah, that could be the problem dude.
<aftertaf> drwxrwxrw
<aftertaf> drwxrwxr-x
<fdelacruz> aftertaf the permission?
<fdelacruz> so its shouuld be accessible to all?
<aftertaf> the 'others' group having the write permission.
<aftertaf> i have no idea really, but seems to be that way.
<aftertaf> i dont know what process needs to write there, is your user a member of the 'root' group?
<fdelacruz> k just try and hope it will work
<fdelacruz> no!
<aftertaf> hope is a founding member of our linux club ;)
<fdelacruz> should I include my username for root group?
<fdelacruz> aftertaf still got that error
<fdelacruz> I already change the permission 
<sadistic_kitten> aftertaf: it wont let me open kate for some reason
<sadistic_kitten> I can't edit sources.list
<sadistic_kitten> should I just restart and try again...
<sadistic_kitten> 'cause kate was working before...
<fdelacruz> sadistic what is your problem?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: open a konsole, please
<sadistic_kitten> yeah...
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  good -v- bad practise? i can't say which.
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  maybe add your user to root group then, just to test, if it dont work you remove him from the group.
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  good -v- bad practise? i can't say which.
<fdelacruz> k thanks for your time aftermath
* aftertaf 2+2 ?
<fdelacruz> or can I use the root to login?
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  not good idea.
<aftertaf> root shouldnt run X
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: is that fixing you up?
<fdelacruz> how can I add my username to root group?
<aftertaf> sudo adduser james root
<aftertaf> er james?  sorry. thats sadistic_kitten :)
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> sudo adduser username root
<sadistic_kitten> aftertaf: when you said "put a # infront of the line for the cdrom" which line is that...?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: at the top, it will be
<aftertaf> sadistic_kitten:  the deb cdrom line.
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<aftertaf> nalioth:  yodaspeak ;)
<nalioth> aftertaf: yoda is coming
<aftertaf> to a town near me? :)
<nalioth> next tuesday, you can meet him
<aftertaf> cool lol
<sadistic_kitten> how do I save in nano...
<sadistic_kitten> is it Ctl + O?
<_jaypee> lcdproc anyone?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: ctrl-o to write, then ctrl-x to quit
<sadistic_kitten> k
<fdelacruz> aftertaf. I include my username in root group and start the kde still I got that erro
<sadistic_kitten> ok I'm doing apt-get update now...
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  very odd. i dont know what it could be then..   try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall?
<aftertaf> but its just a metapackage :/
<aftertaf> brb
<fdelacruz> k aftertaf thanks
<fujisan> nalioth:  you here??
<nalioth> yep
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: it still didn't work
<sadistic_kitten> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3719
<sadistic_kitten> I think it might be to do with this number not being right "(1.0.0.0)"
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: everything to do with it
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<sadistic_kitten> how do I change it to what it's supposed to be...
<sadistic_kitten> and what is it supposed to be?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: where are you seeing that number?
<sadistic_kitten> did you check pastebin...
<nalioth> yes i did
<sadistic_kitten> Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: can you surf?
<sadistic_kitten> uh yeah...
<skyshemale> Hello, does somebody know, why amarok or kaffeine doesnt work although all plugins are installed and registered, xmms works (breezy,64)
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: so what do you want me to do...
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: can you ping 82.211.81.167
<sadistic_kitten> rightio
<sadistic_kitten> yep it finds it
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: ok, back to the konsole, and type "sudo nano /etc/hosts"
<sadistic_kitten> and then...
<nalioth> at the bottom of everything in there, type 82.211.81.167   archive.ubuntu.com
<fujisan> nalioth nobody is responding in #cedega may i ask for some help here...
<nalioth> and below that , type 82.211.81.138   security.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> fujisan: join #kubuntu-offtopic , discussion is already in progress
<fujisan> k ty
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: anything else...?
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: and does there need to be three spaces between the ip and the domain?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: you should have two lines at the bottom that resemble in form the line at the top.
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: save it, close it and try your apt-get update again
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: use the top line with 127.0.0.1 and localhost as a template
<sadistic_kitten> oh ok
<sadistic_kitten> the same number of space as it has?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: yes
<sadistic_kitten> oh wait it's just a tab
<sadistic_kitten> do I need to put in "localhost  username" after aswell?
<sadistic_kitten> or just the ip and the domain
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: at the bottom, just put what i posted
<sadistic_kitten> k
<nalioth> 82.211.81.167 archive.ubuntu.com
<sadistic_kitten> yay it's working
<nalioth> 82.211.81.138 security.ubuntu.com
<sadistic_kitten> thanks
* sadistic_kitten dances
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: your DNS has gotten fubared somehow. we've told your machine where to go, instead of it having to ask with a fubared DNS
<_johan> I cannot use kmail for using gpg :-((
<_johan> get message cannot have backends
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<sadistic_kitten> yeah I think it had the same problem with irc
<sadistic_kitten> it couldn't fine irc.freenode.net
<sadistic_kitten> but I just fixed that
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: aint learning grand?
<sadistic_kitten> yeah
<sadistic_kitten> sorry for taking so much of your time
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: that file you just edited can be used to keep out adware sites and other nastiness
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: dont be sorry, i like doing this
<sadistic_kitten> cool
<sadistic_kitten> yeah and nano is pretty cool
<sadistic_kitten> I'll probably use that a lot more
<dmlinux> is there any CPU scaling monitor for the taskbar for KDE
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: here is where to read about using the hosts file http://accs-net.com/hosts/  notice that the current hosts file is not on this site, but they link to it. also note. you can copy and paste the hosts you download into yours
<dmlinux> join #ubuntu
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: the terminal is your best friend
<fujisan> no you are nalioth  ;)
<nalioth> the terminal will take better care of you than i will
<sadistic_kitten> yeah
<after8> anyone help me setting up a LAN between my 2 PCs, i'm a bit screwed on whats wrong.....
<raphink> what kind of cable are you using after8 ?
<raphink> crossed or straight?
<after8> raphink> i think its the right one. pc to pc..... i thnk !
<after8> i can never remeber how to tell though ..... :/
<raphink> http://www.unbf.ca/housing/images/cable_straight.jpg
<raphink> this is straight
<after8> raphink> and PC to PC needs a straight, right?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> it requires a crossed
<raphink> so if you've got what I showed you
<Tm_T> yu
<after8> shit, i always get that confused :)
<raphink> it won't work
<raphink> unless you have a switch or a hub in the middle
<Tm_T> raphink: it's not pc-pc then ;)
<after8> raphink> looking.....
<raphink> Tm_T: sure, pc-to-pc is crossed
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> that reminds me: have to do couple cables some day
* raphink worked on having all his cables together yesterday
<raphink> and no cable under the desk anymore :)
<raphink> looks clean :)
<CellarDoor> hi all
<raphink> hi CellarDoor 
<CellarDoor> hi raphink 
<CellarDoor> does anyone know anything about burning dvd's under linux ?
<CellarDoor> sorry, ripping
<CellarDoor> lets just say, purely hypothetically of course ;) lets just say I wanted to successfully rip a dvd, how would I go about it ?
<after8> acidrip
<after8> CellarDoor> ^^^^^
<CellarDoor> acidrip ?
<CellarDoor> okies then, I shall google ;)
<CellarDoor> thanks after8 
<CellarDoor> =)
<after8> CellarDoor> no, apt-get
<CellarDoor> ooer
<nalioth> dvdrip ?
<CellarDoor> is it good ?
<after8> i find so, yeah
<CellarDoor> kewl
<Java_the_Hutt> I have an oKI C3200 printer but seems there's no driver for it. What can i do ?
<flixor> goodmorning everybody 
<flixor> i was wondering is there a program under ubuntu where i can edit pdf files 
<tvo> flixor: openoffice.org 2 can export them, I doubt there's any program capable of editing them
<tvo> never seen one
<flixor> kee tvo, that is a shame 
<fujisan> linux is perfect in everything but one thing
<fujisan> GAMES
<fujisan> so frustrating to find out cedega is total crap
<fujisan> ;(((((((
<fujisan> now i will get rid of xp
<flixor> hya fujisan are you under linux or windows fujisan 
<fujisan> linux
<fujisan> i really like it but it cant replace windows totally because of the games
<flixor> well i feel lucky i dont play games on my computer
<Java_the_Hutt> fujisan: what games, tried Wine ?
<fujisan> nope 
<CellarDoor> I had a friend who tried cedega, he thought it was great... plays HL2 on it
<fujisan> just cedega
<fujisan> i cant get hl2 to run on cedega
<fujisan> :(((
<CellarDoor> he didn't have any hassles
<fujisan> i tried and i tried
<fujisan> :((
<Java_the_Hutt> fujisan: with wine you can run games like Starcraft, Warcraft 3, diablo2, World of Warcraft, Halflife 2
<CellarDoor> are you sure its cedega or something else ?
<CellarDoor> gtg
<CellarDoor> cyas
<fujisan> bye
<fujisan> can you run warez games under wine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Java_the_Hutt> what is the difference between cedega and regular wine ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fujisan: some
<nalioth> fujisan: off topic
<fujisan> lol sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> Java_the_Hutt: lots of direct x  support
<fujisan> nalioth hasnt spoken in 2 minuten en 43 seconden .
<fujisan> :P
<fujisan> nalioth
<fujisan> is it easy to make a network with linux os' ?
<nalioth> fujisan: yes?
<nalioth> fujisan: yes it is
<fujisan> k
<admin_> Hi, how do i connect to a samba share via XP?
<admin_> sorry just installed Kubuntu.
<Stanley> Hi: how do i access a samba share via XP
<dmlinux> god damnit my AMAROK is broken... wtf
<dmlinux> im about to move back to gnome, jesus, KDE is so god damn buggy
<Stanley> Hi: how do i access a samba share via XP ??
<Tm_T> dmlinux: err?
<Tm_T> dmlinux: have you tried 1.3.5 already?
<dmlinux> Tm_T what?
<Tm_T> amaroK 1.3.5
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<dmlinux> Tm_T it just SUDDENLY stopped wanting to load u
<Tm_T> yes, but IF you use older version: upgrade
<dmlinux> TM_T i clcik the icon, it flashes the loading amarok screen, and sits there and does nothing , 
<dmlinux> Tm_T it was working just fine 2 hours ago, i shouldnt need to upgrade !
<Tm_T> dmlinux: yes, but upgrade, newer might work much better
<dmlinux> Tm_T installed new version , still didnt work
<Tm_T> ok, what you get if you run "amarokapp" from konsole?
<dmlinux> command not found
<apokryphos> dmlinux: and if you run amarok?
<dmlinux> it loads but gives me errors
<Tm_T> apokryphos: if he doesn't have amarokapp, sounds to me that there's no amarok
<Tm_T> apokryphos: because amarokapp is the executable
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I didn't know that existed (though noticed it's called that in top)
<dmlinux> Tm_T but i can get to my stuff now
<apokryphos> I don't have it
<Tm_T> strange
<dmlinux> here let me paste me errors
<Tm_T> not to here
<Tm_T> use pastebin
<dmlinux> im gonna dumb this  install i think things are bugging out on me
<dmlinux> Tm_t i know , 
<apokryphos> ah, I'm not using the 1.3.5, just realised -- using the /usr/local (1.3.3)
<Tm_T> ;)
<dmlinux> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3723
<Tm_T> well, I use something like 1.3-svn
<Tm_T> dmlinux: you're trying to run it as root?
<apokryphos> dmlinux: have you been running apps with sudo?
<dmlinux> KDE is NOT laptop friendly
<dmlinux> umm
<dmlinux> yeah
<Tm_T> :(
<apokryphos> why?
<Tm_T> not a good idea
<apokryphos> You shouldn't
<Tm_T> apokryphos <3
<Tm_T> whops
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<Tm_T> and, amarok is the app you should never run as root
<Tm_T> with sudo or kdesu, nothing
<dmlinux> ok here is what amarok says http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3724
<Stanley> Hi: how do i access a samba share via XP 
<Tm_T> dmlinux: do "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<Tm_T> somehow I feel you really hasn't install amarok properly :(
<dmlinux> it was working 2 hours ago, and it was working for 2 weeks !
<nalioth> Stanley: you may want to ask in #ubuntu if you find no answers here
<dmlinux> im begining to hate KDE
<nalioth> dmlinux: install xubuntu and use the programs you like
<dmlinux> all these problems pop up when Kubuntu-desktop was installed
<Tm_T> :(
<dmlinux> *sigh i dont want to reinstall and compile again !!!
<fujisan> nalioth: 
<Tm_T> et me guess, you just hitted yes yes yes
<fujisan> :PP
<Tm_T> l
<dmlinux> um no
<Tm_T> no?
<dmlinux> no
<apokryphos> dmlinux: your hating of kde is pretty ungrounded, then, since it seems to be down to you doing basic erroneous things like sudo'ing a GUI app!
<fujisan> ;p
<fujisan> dmlinux:  kde is great :)
<dmlinux> apokryphos well if someone would  of told me that instead of me making that mistake to begin with .. im new to linux still learning
<fujisan> lol
<apokryphos> dmlinux: then you should start reading through a few guides. The wiki is good
* fujisan is new also
<Tm_T> :)
<fujisan> i have a live guide his name is nalioth ;)
<fujisan> jk nalioth 
<fujisan> :)
<dmlinux> Tm_t any idea on how to get amarok working again?
<fujisan> dmlinux get xmms
<internat> hwody
<dmlinux> i dont like xmms
<fujisan> open Konsole and use this command : sudo apt-get install xmms
<fujisan> its great dude
<fujisan> amaroK is bad
<internat> so i seem to have this problem where if i  try going into the control panel and into display options in my non root account it just exits, so i cant adjust any of the settings, yet if i login as root it lets me but only changet he root users not my non root user
<internat> any suggestions?
<dmlinux> i dont like it. its too much like winamp
<apokryphos> er, no, amaroK is great
<fujisan> lol
<apokryphos> and xmms is a joke
<Tm_T> dmlinux: yes, try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<fujisan> apokryphos:  amaroK doesnt give me great audio
<Tm_T> dmlinux: to me it seems like you're missing packages
<dmlinux> Tm_T thats not good :P
<fujisan> might be great if you no how to tweak but w/o tweaking xmms is better
<fujisan> i'm just a n00b apokryphos  no offence
<Tm_T> dmlinux: and why not
<fujisan> apokryphos:  you cant twist about taste
<dmlinux> Tm_T did that , restarting X really quick
<fujisan> thats a dutch saying
<internat> any suggestions?
<apokryphos> fujisan: I prefer Latin: de gustibus non est disputandum
<fujisan> haha
<dmlinux> Tm_T no luck still doesnt work
<fujisan> yes its derived from language
<fujisan> but isnt everything :)
<fujisan> latin*
<fujisan> yes its derived from latin
<apokryphos> fujisan: Greek sure isn't :D
<fujisan> nope latin
<fujisan> amagawd you are greek :p
<apokryphos> indeed 8)
<fujisan> i have euros from  greece :)
<dmlinux> Tm_T hmm i cant open a numerous amount of other things... is there a repair OS kinda thing in linux LOL , im screwed
<fujisan> we have the same money :)
<fujisan> dmlinux:  reinstall
<fujisan> :)
<dmlinux> ah crap
<fujisan> no point in wasting hours in finding the problem
<apokryphos> Tm_T: you're using the 1.3.5 amd64 debs, right?
<Tm_T> nope
<dmlinux> well its reinstall and 7 hours of installing...
<apokryphos> oh
<fujisan> lol
<apokryphos> Tm_T: well, there's no amarokapp there
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I compile all the time from svn ;)
<apokryphos> ok, thought you might've tested them before
<Tm_T> apokryphos: there should be
<fujisan> dmlinux maybe you should get ubuntu+gnome instead of kde :)
<fujisan> its easier 
<apokryphos> Tm_T: nope, doesn't seem to be; check it: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.5/amarok_1.3.5-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb
<dmlinux> fujisan ive been with linux for about a month and a half now, i started with gnome.
<fujisan> k
<Tm_T> apokryphos: "amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp."
<fujisan> dont take my advise dmlinux  i have been with linux for almost 2 days lmao
<fujisan> just read more guides dmlinux 
<Tm_T> apokryphos: and I don't have 64bit system
<apokryphos> Tm_T: you can still check the .deb, but nevermind.
<fujisan> prepair b4 asking :) and read b4 doing
<apokryphos> yup, noticed the error-message
<Tm_T> apokryphos: and I do have amarokapp binary (?)
<fujisan> apokryphos:  does amoroK require additional plugin packages?
<apokryphos> fujisan: it requires an -engine package to run, yes.
<fujisan> see i didnt have that one thats why mine didnt run smoothly
<Tm_T> travolta@HeviPoksi:~/kdesvn/trunk/multimedia$ amarokapp --version
<Tm_T> amaroK: 1.4-SVN
<dmlinux> starting to download Kubuntu install CD , sigh i didnt want to reinstall everything
<Tm_T> ;)
<fujisan> dmlinux:  you dont have too
<apokryphos> yup, I see
<fujisan> its your own choice :)
<dmlinux> fujisan  well if i want things to work i do, somethings fucked up and i dont know how to fix it.
<fujisan> reinstall is the best way time wise
<Tm_T> yuuuuuuuk
<Tm_T> cold coffee
<fujisan> apokryphos:  you drink osu?
<fujisan> :)
<fujisan> uso(*
<apokryphos> ouzo, I take it you mean; on rare occassions, yup
<fujisan> lol
<dmlinux> Tm_T is there a repair command in the recovery console
<fujisan> tes
<fujisan> yess
<Tm_T> repair command?
<dmlinux> Tm_T something to the equivalent of chkdsk
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> apokryphos: ?
<nalioth> fsck
<apokryphos> Tm_T: sorry?
<dmlinux> fsck ok, going to try that
<Tm_T> apokryphos: btw do you know why kinfo is here?
<fujisan> apokryphos:  you play pro evo soccer?
<apokryphos> fujisan: join be in #kubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<fujisan> yesss
<apokryphos> Tm_T: nope, don't even know of it
<Tm_T> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<fujisan> !learn
<ubotu> I don't know, fujisan
<Tm_T> apokryphos: that's about all that knows
<fujisan> !status
<kinfo> Number of definitions: 24
<fujisan> !uptime
<kinfo> [uptime]  - [total]  124d 16h 53m 45s - [eu.freenode.net]  5d 4h 59m 14s - in a total of 22 connections
<Tm_T> apokryphos: so would you kindly kick it out
<fujisan> !netuse
<kinfo> [netuse]  - [total]  [RX]  39955.43 kb (442025 lines) - [TX]  2564.71 kb (67316 lines) - [eu.freenode.net]  [RX]  2487.22 kb (27090 lines) - [TX]  133.07 kb (3768 lines)
<ubotu> fujisan: I don't know, could you explain it?
<apokryphos> ohh
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> too much bots
<nalioth> ??
<fujisan> !whoset
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<ubotu> fujisan: What?
<nalioth> !!
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<fujisan> !forget
<ubotu> fujisan: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nalioth> kinfo !
<Tm_T> got it
<fujisan> !topten
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, fujisan
<apokryphos> Tm_T: thanks
<nalioth> kinfo blarg
<apokryphos> fujisan: investigate in /msg ;-)
<fujisan> !cs
<ubotu> fujisan: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> apokryphos: whos bot is that?
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yu, was just irritating :(
<fujisan> ok
<apokryphos> nalioth: no idea
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<nalioth> it's unregistered and just sitting in here
<Tm_T> atleast ubotu is useful
<fujisan> lol
<apokryphos> we can't have two bots that respond to a bot char, anyhow.
<Tm_T> apokryphos: agreed
<fujisan> !8ball
<ubotu> No idea, fujisan
<nalioth> kinfo doesnt seemto respond to anything
<nalioth> !uptime
<apokryphos> nalioth: he's not in here
<nalioth> ah crap
<fujisan> !kill ubotu 
<ubotu> fujisan: No idea
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> !relearn
<ubotu> fujisan: Wish i knew
<fujisan> !relearn cedega
<ubotu> fujisan: Are you smoking crack?
<fujisan> ;/
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<fujisan> haha
<fujisan> soz
<fujisan> kk soz
<apokryphos> fujisan: you gotta /msg ubotu enter  ..too ;-)
* apokryphos heads off to Uni now
<fujisan> k
<internat> so i seem to have this problem where if i  try going into the control panel and into display options in my non root account it just exits, so i cant adjust any of the settings, yet if i login as root it lets me but only changet he root users not my non root user
<dmlinux> Apparently alot of other people got the same error messg i am getting
<Stanley> How do i restart Samba
<internat> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dimm> hey-o, Anyone have Celestia working on kbreezy? x86
<dimm> woah -its working now......had to add actual Debian repositories
<Tm_T> :)
<dimm> :D
<dmlinux> oy
<dimm> bzflag works too -too bad i had to 'mv XF86Config-4 xorg.conf-4' from knoppix :\
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> xorg.conf-4 ?
<dimm> err xorg.conf
<dimm> kubuntu had my gforce3 @ 640x480 for some reason
<dimm> (by default)
<Tm_T> heh
<dimm> with 'nv' driver but vesa driver fixed that
<dimm> still can't smell HW better than knoppix Mr. Knopper is a braniac
<Tm_T> dimm: why you don't use nvidia driver?
<dimm> so. no celestia w/o regular Debian pool
<dimm> i do now 
<Tm_T> ah
<dimm> but had to make kubuntu accept XF86Config from knoppix heh
<dimm> its own xorg.conf just did not cut it 
<dimm> 'sudo apt-get -s install celestia'  now says it will install w/o errors..thus begins my tremulous downloading
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> -s ?
<fujisan> lol
<Tm_T> can't remember that switch
<fujisan> -suck
<fujisan> :)
<fujisan> -sick
<fujisan> amagawd a linux virri
<fujisan> eww
<fujisan> ;P
<dimm> wohoo! "installing without verification!! :D
<fujisan> lol
<Tm_T> simulation
<Tm_T> :(
<dimm> -s = --simulate
<Tm_T> yu
<fujisan> sudo apt-get install windows xp
<fujisan> :)
<Tm_T> fujisan: stop swearing
<dimm>  4222B/s 1h49m41s
<dimm> weeee
<Tm_T> :o
<os2mac> ok stupid question time...
<fujisan> lol
<dimm> someday i will be on speakeasy fatpipe but for now it's USRobotics deskwarmer ;] 
<os2mac> I removed and reinstalled KDE to go back to the previous version because kicker was freezing up on me.
<dimm> "Happiness is a warm modem"
<os2mac> I had previously installed Gnome
<os2mac> now my splash screen and my login screen are for ubuntu... .
<dimm> you did a backport of KDE?
<os2mac> question is how do I change it....
<Tm_T> os2mac: install kdm
<os2mac> from adept?
<dimm> in KDE right-click on desktop and...
<dimm> no, it's someplace in control center
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> dimm: and he needs kdm
<fujisan> i posted a turd in the paperback of the : hp laserjet and inkjet print cartridge return recycling programme;  with the adress of the dutch prime minister :)
<fujisan> haha
<Tm_T> os2mac: adept, apt-get, aptitude... use the tool you like
<os2mac> ok I have installed kdm.
<os2mac> via adept
<Tm_T> ok
<fujisan> OK
<fujisan> K.O.
<os2mac> now what?
<Tm_T> it asked "default wm" ?
<fujisan> UBUNTU = debian
<Tm_T> and you selected kdm?
<Tm_T> fujisan: not quite
<os2mac> and I set it to kde
<fujisan> yes quite
<Tm_T> :(
<os2mac> yes. I set it to kdm
<Tm_T> os2mac: that's it
<dimm> >system settings>Desktop > Splash Screen
<Tm_T> now there should be kubuntu theme
<os2mac> so what about the login screen?
<fujisan> i want candy
<os2mac> when I installed gnome before I had to edit a file....
<dimm> os2mac :>system settings>Desktop > Splash Screen
<fujisan> ;)
<fujisan> Kill me
<_manveru> just browser through the complete kcontrol... you will find lots of sweet features
<os2mac> dimm don't you mean system settings>appearance and themes> splash screen?
<dimm> no, pretty sure not (KDE 3.4.3)
<_manveru> how do you navigate in the system settings...
<_manveru> ah see
<_manveru> it's in desktop on my side as well
<os2mac> ok the splash screen changed when I went to >system settings>appearance and themes> splash screen
<os2mac> but that didn't change the login screen
<_manveru> yeah
<_manveru> you have to got 'system settings' > 'login manager' (or however it is in english)
<_manveru> +o
<_manveru> to change the stuff in there, you have to acitvate the administrator mode
<dimm> ooooo...Auto-login!
<_manveru> yeap :)
<Tm_T> :(
<fujisan> Tm_T:  whois me please
<fujisan> ;)
<dimm> don't phear admin mode 
<Tm_T> fujisan: don't push me
<fujisan> haha
<dimm> was that bad? <<<I'm a noob!
<fujisan> dim whois me :)
<Tm_T> fujisan: ok, what about it?
<dimm> but for why?
<fujisan> is that allowed to make any chan you like?
<Tm_T> sort of yes
<Tm_T> though freenode has its own restrictions
<dimm> probably have the tech for that someplace yup ;] 
<dimm> so how hackable is this 'Konversation' client i wonder
<dimm> 4855B/s 1h19m3s until Celestia.....
<PeterSomnium> Can someone help me for a sec? I can't seem to use the " and ' above characters, also, existing documents I had which contained those chars, are unreadable
<PeterSomnium> can someone tell me what went wrong?
<dimm> I've seen where those characters don't 'resolve' in documents, and i think it has to do with the 'charachter encoding'  of the client app (or desktop environment)
<PeterSomnium> some way to solve it?
<dimm> do the characters appear in -for example-  the console with 'vi' etc?
<PeterSomnium> they seem correct about everywhere, except kopete, kate, OOwriter etc.
<dimm> if not i'd check your 'locales' setting -but it's beyond me really
<dimm> hmm sounds like kde is deciding your character set?
<PeterSomnium> k
<PeterSomnium> well
<PeterSomnium> think so
<dimm> very configurable is kde ;-)
<PeterSomnium> hmm
<PeterSomnium> gonna relog
<dimm> ko then
<Pwn3r> hi
<Pwn3r> i have a few machines that run kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu and i was wondering if there is a way to get them to share there apt cache files and/or directory
<Pwn3r> so i dont have to download for each machine
<Pwn3r> or do the ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu have different packages that would make this not a good idea?
<tvo> Pwn3r: it should be possible, don't ask me how
<_dexter> morning
<tvo> Pwn3r: ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu all use the same repository so that will definitely not be a problem
<_dexter> installed the ATI fglrx driver here, but I'm on Mesa. how come? glxinfo says libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted
<Pwn3r> tvo, thanks, that helps to know
<tvo> np
<os2mac> got it all fixed...
<os2mac> thanks everyone...
<os2mac> now onto the next question.
<os2mac> in networks I have a location saved 'home' that has my wlan0 card enabled and my eth0  nic disabled (my laptop will not allow me to have both enabled at the same time.
<raingrove> does anyone know how to reduce font size of the motif apps like emacs?
<os2mac> problem is when I reboot. the OS brings both nic's online.
<os2mac> i would like to save that location so that it becomes the default standard when kubuntu boots.
<raingrove> does anyone know how to change font size for the menu and interface of emacs?
<sylvain> salut
<sylvain> y a des utilisateur de kubuntu ppc? 
<hussam> !GNU
<ubotu> hussam: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<hussam> !gnu
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, hussam
<aftertaf> sylvain:  oui y en a.....
<aftertaf> sylvain:  but not me.... and the one i knwo is asleep ;)
<mpmc> how do I install a .deb package?
<aeon17x> dpkg -i <name of package>
<dipnlik> mpmc: sorry for asking but what are you tying to install?
<Jacko> artsd
<Jacko> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/ksocket-xjdesign/localhost.localdomain-1ec5-4361f401)
<Jacko> Segmentation fault
<Jacko> just install
<mpmc> a fastrack plugin for gift
<Jacko> ... ed the new kde beta and artsd stopped working any ideas?
<_dexter> Adept just crashed and keeps telling me it will open the database in read-only. what to do?
<EricCartman> I've added dapper to my repo list but I can't see any updates for xserver-xorg, what am I missing ?
<aftertaf> _dexter:  kill all apt/adept processes first, then try again (with sudo...)
<aftertaf> EricCartman:  dapper? already?
<EricCartman> aftertaf: any other way to get a recent xorg ? ;)
<aftertaf> EricCartman:  breezy isnt recent enough?
<aftertaf> recent -vs- stable ... ?
<EricCartman> nope, I need a driver which is present in CVS
<EricCartman> aftertaf: no, I _need_ it
<aftertaf> EricCartman:  argh. theres your answer then.....
<aftertaf> cvs
<Tm_T> EricCartman: you!
<EricCartman> isn't there a package ?!
<EricCartman> Tm_T: >:/
<aftertaf> EricCartman:  doubt it.... maybe on xorg.org
<EricCartman> aftertaf: riddel told me there are packages in dapper
<Tm_T> EricCartman: :o
<aftertaf> EricCartman:  there could well be then..... you got the right deb url?
<EricCartman> well, deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<EricCartman> well, deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main restricted
<EricCartman> although I don't know what does the most of it exactly refers to I mimicced the previous entries *g*
<Tm_T> :)
<EricCartman> apparently it fetches headers from there tho
<aftertaf> try removing the tr. bit
<EricCartman> why ?
<mpmc> change in to your country
<EricCartman> that's my coutnry ;)
<mpmc> ok, lol
<Tm_T> EricCartman: I think some things spread slowly to mirrors
<Tm_T> EricCartman: de,fr and se are "known" to be fastest ones
<EricCartman> well riddel implied that packages are beeing prepared for quite a time
<Tm_T> ok
<EricCartman> tr. is quite fast for me
<Tm_T> ah, good
* sadistic_kitten needs help now with veiwing my windows files...
<sadistic_kitten> something about windows drivers...
<sadistic_kitten> *view
<sadistic_kitten> anyone want to help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: i can try
* Kamping_Kaiser is tracking #ubuntu atm
<sadistic_kitten> I want to view my windows files on ntfs partition...
<aeon17x> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Stanley> Hi how do i install .tar.gz files?
<Stanley> I wanna install webmin
<chx> is there a repo of new kernels -- i'd happy to have some features in 2.6.14
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx: no, Ubuntu doesnt have 14 yet
<chx> well, i thought not officially, but maybe... OK.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent heard of any unnofical ones either :|
<chx> btw. is there a shortlist of them? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> kernels?
<Stanley> Hi how do i install .tar.gz files?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stanley: it's not a good idea to repeat generaly
<chx> shortlist of new features
<_dexter> Stanley: depends. is it a src tar.gz or precompiled?
<Kamping_Kaiser> however, you don't 'install as such'
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx: try kernel.org. not sure where else to look
<endo602> how do i mount samba network partiition
<endo602> s
<_dexter> damn. kaffeine crashes when I try to save the new DVB channel list.
<_dexter> anyone else getting this?
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: I jave extracted the zip file, dunno where to go from here
<chx> i tried google :) found one at osnews :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stanley: extracted in a terminal?
<Stanley> _dexter: its extension is .tar.gz
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: No via Ark
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stanley: does it have a 'makefile' there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and how keen ar you on compilation?
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: No there's not
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. 
<chx> this 2.6.14 packs serious juju http://wiki.kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: It has a setup.sh file
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stanley: ok. then open konsole, and we need to navigate to where you unpacked it
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: k
<sadistic_kitten> how would I go about aquiring the ip of a site?
<mustard5> what does kubuntu use for a multimedia selector?  Apparently its different from gnome
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: Ok i'm there
<thoreauputic> sadistic_kitten:  type  host foo.com
<sadistic_kitten> in the cli...
<thoreauputic> sadistic_kitten: it should say something like " foo.com has address xxx.xxx.xxx
<thoreauputic> sadistic_kitten: yes, in a terminal
<endo602> can someone help me install superkaramba .37 RC2 from a tar.gz file?
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: Ok i'm there
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stanley: type "./setup.sh"
<thoreauputic> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples thoreauputic in the process. Poor thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: said must be run as root
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stanley: then type "sudo setup.sh"
<Kamping_Kaiser> er
<Kamping_Kaiser> type "sudo ./setup.sh"
<Stanley> Kamping_Kaiser: cool, it runs.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd
<endo602>  can someone help me install superkaramba .37 RC2 from a tar.gz file?
<aftertaf> endo602:  ok, you downloaded and untarred it?
<endo602> yes
<endo602> and ./configured it
<aftertaf> endo602:  ok did it work?
<endo602> umm no
<endo602> i couldnt make install it
<Kamping_Kaiser> make && sudo make install
<aftertaf> ok. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aftertaf> endo602:  get things right.... did ./configure work?
<endo602> yes
<aftertaf> endo602:  ok. did you then type make ?
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> that didnt work
<aftertaf> endo602:  to build from source....    ./configure && make && make install.
<aftertaf> what was the error?
<endo602> re: Error: C compier cannot create executables
<aftertaf> ahh you have flag errors maybe.
<aftertaf> endo602:  you on PPC ?
<aftertaf> endo602:  type:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<endo602> E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (ll resource terprarily unavailable)
<endo602> hold on
<endo602> i got it
<aftertaf> endo602:  close adept
<endo602> i just did
<aftertaf> hehe
<endo602> now it says couldnt find package build-essentails
<aftertaf> endo602:  type:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aftertaf> no s
<endo602> damn
<endo602> sorry
<aftertaf> lol
<endo602> its building now
<endo602> ok
<endo602> then when i install superkaramba now it says
<aftertaf> make && sudo make-install
<endo602> checking for X... configure: error: couldnt find x included
<endo602> includes*
<aftertaf> ok. you need libxorg-dev
<aftertaf> .. checking name...
<aftertaf>  xlibs-dev
<aftertaf> endo602:  whas your gfx card?
<endo602> intell
<endo602> should i install that pkg?
<aftertaf> ok. never mind... install that  xlibs-dev package
<aftertaf> yeah
<endo602> installing...
<aftertaf> ok. then retry make && sudo make-install
<Kamping_Kaiser> retry configure surly?
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  aha good point. yeah.
<endo602> now i have a Qt error
<endo602> (>=Qt 3.3 and <4
<aftertaf> endo602: ok, another need package.
<endo602> damn
<endo602> which one
* Kamping_Kaiser remembers why i refuse to compile unless *absolutly* required
<endo602> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> depenacies+pain in the arse+compile errors
<Tm_T> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Tm_T> apt-get build-dep <app>
<endo602> afteraf what pkg do i need to install
<aftertaf> libqt3-mt-dev    
<aftertaf> i think
<aftertaf> and libqt3-mt
<endo602> ok
<jjesse> anyone install nessus on Kubuntu Breezy?
<endo602> what package is for KDE headers?
<morrow> kde-devel
<aftertaf> going home :)
<Fuji-san>  ?
<Fuji-san> 
<Riddell> Fuji-san: freeflying speaks chinese if that's what you were talking
<Fuji-san> its japanese
<Fuji-san> :)
<freeflying> hi Riddell
<symbulos> hi there
<symbulos> do you know of anyone using / distributing ubuntu in Ethiopia? do you know of anyone interested in Amharic ( eventually also Orominja / Tigrinja )localisation?
<Riddell> symbulos: of those languages KDE only has a quite recent Tigrinja translation project which doesn't seem to have done any translation yet http://i18n.kde.org/teams/index.php?a=i&t=ti
<symbulos> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> symbulos: I can put you down to receive kubuntu CDs if you e-mail me your postal address and a good reason why you deserve them (e.g. giving them out at a LUG etc)
<symbulos> ridd:do you know anyone involved?
<Riddell> symbulos: I don't but that page has the guys e-mail address
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's good enough reason to get Kubuntu CD:s ?
<Riddell> symbulos: you can start your own KDE transation easily enough or when we get kubuntu into rosetta you will be able to translate stuff easily on launchpad
<symbulos> Riddell: rosetta?
<Riddell> Tm_T: handing them out at LUGs or other meetings, conferences etc
<Tm_T> I've been spreading ubuntu hoary cd:s everywhere :p (that freakin shipit was 6kk too slow)
<Riddell> symbulos: rosetta is a web frontend to program translation, see launchpad.net
<symbulos> Riddell: thanks again. Will install it. Friends is thinking of localisation in Amharic possibly. We have to evaluate feasibility first.
<Riddell> symbulos: excellent.  are the scripts all supported?
<symbulos> are the scripts all supported? <= what do you mean?
<freeflying> Riddell:i've uploaded skim
<Riddell> freeflying: excellent, I'll take a look at it in a bit
<Riddell> symbulos: do they use latin characters or a different alphabet?
<symbulos> Riddell: different alphabet. amharic alphabet.
<freeflying>  there are some warning message from lintian
<symbulos> Riddell: what can the problem be?
<freeflying> we all can't solve it 
<Riddell> symbulos: is that alphabet supported by KDE etc?
<symbulos> Ridd:wait
<Riddell> freeflying: I don't see the .orig at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=828
<freeflying> Riddell:I've uploaded them about 4 hrs ago
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, it says "October 28 04:50" but there's no .orig there, are you sure you uploaded the .orig?
<symbulos> Riddell: I have a locale Amharic (Mandrake LE2005 with KDE 3.3.2)
<freeflying> Riddell:sure i've 
<symbulos> Riddell: would that mean that the alphabet is supported?
<freeflying> Riddelll:I'll try it again
<Riddell> freeflying: what does the .upload file say?
<Tm_T> hmm, one more red nightmare? too much crimso for me?
<freeflying> Riddell: source have not been uploadded
<Riddell> freeflying: is the .orig in the .changes file?
<freeflying> Riddell:yeah
<kkathman> Good Day, all :)
* morrow senses an ausi :)
<kkathman> morrow:  me?
<kkathman> lol
<Riddell> freeflying: how confusing if its in .changes it should be in .upload
<Riddell> symbulos: there is a language pack for Amharic and a gnome translation so that means it's almost certain to be supported
<kkathman> Howdy Riddell, hope you are well :)
<morrow> :)
<kkathman> hmm, rhymes ... not intended, but a plus I suppose
<symbulos> Riddell: where did you find that? I am looking around on kde.org, did not find anything.
<kkathman> morrow: Im in Texas, but we share the same hospitality that the Aussies have :)
<Riddell> symbulos: apt-cache search Amharic
<Riddell> symbulos: the language-pack-am is all the non-GUI stuff and language-pack-gnome-am is Gnome
<Riddell> symbulos: so just KDE needs to be done :)
<symbulos> ok, that is good news. it should not be too difficult then.
<stratovarius> hey guys which is the command line to installa java? I'm using kubuntu breezy
<stratovarius> *istall
<stratovarius> *install
<stratovarius> no one can help me?
<Riddell> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Riddell> wow, didn't expect that to work :)
<Riddell> !javadeb
<ubotu> hmm... javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Riddell> well well
<symbulos> Riddell: thanks. talk to you later.
<stratovarius> and who may tell me a good torrent dowloader?
<stratovarius> *donwloader
<Riddell> stratovarius: ktorrent
<cristian23___> hello
<stratovarius> k
<stratovarius> thx
<cristian23___> i'm having problems with KDM and xdcmp
<cristian23___> it segfaults when i query it from any box
<stratovarius> Riddell: what command line should I write if I wanted to install java plugins for konqueror?
<cristian23___> the server has Xorg, but the clients has XFree
<cristian23___> can be that a problem?
<Riddell> cristian23___: no, they both talk with the X protocol
<cristian23___> yes, i suppose that
<Riddell> stratovarius: see the URLs ubotu gave
<cristian23___> the querying box, keeps restarting X all the time
<Riddell> freeflying: if you upload the .orig to your ubuntu.org.cn server I'll take a look at it
<cristian23___> i will reboot the machine
<stratovarius> huys where can I find a list of online games for linux?
<stratovarius> *guys
<Tm_T> define online game?
<stratovarius> for example amerycas army
<stratovarius> multiplayer games
<kings> anyone here use yukuake
<spiral> hi
<_virtual> is Firefox supposed to come standard in Kubuntu ?
<_virtual> hi  spiral
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't think so
<_virtual> bugger.. lol
<kkathman> _virtual: yep
<kkathman> hey Kamping_Kaiser  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kkathman :D
<kkathman> _virtual: if you follow the pre-migration suggestions, they tell you to unload firefox prior to migrating. So Kamping_Kaiser is actually correct. But I didnt, and it migrated fine :)
<kkathman> I think Kamping_Kaiser is right come to think of it now, cuz what comes standard is Konqueror
<kkathman> I've just had Firefox so long it seems like its standard :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. zactly afaik
<_virtual> migration ?
<kkathman> migration from hoary to breezy
<_virtual> this is a fresh install
<kkathman> I tend to use Opera for most of my browsing needs, but FF is my default
<_virtual> havent used linux since red hat 9, and even then i wasnt mutch good at it ;)
<Tm_T> FF ?
<kkathman> Tm_T: FF = Firefox
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> Fx = Firefox
<Tm_T> http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq.html#spell-abbreviate
<kkathman> _virtual: big diff between RH9 and Ubuntu :)
<_virtual> as i see.. ;)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  please...are you frickin kiddin?
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, check that page
<_virtual> oh, and i might add, the rh9 was a headless server
<kkathman> you read abbreviation pages...you gotta get a girl
<Tm_T> kkathman: working on it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol kkathman
<_virtual> havent used a Linux GUI for a hell of a long time
<kkathman> good...you need it
<Tm_T> I really do =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> to much info there Tm_T ;)
<Tm_T> muha
<kkathman> yah...when you correct someone for an abbreviate and have the page right on standby, its time for a life-change man
<Tm_T> haha'
<kkathman> get out...see the world, ride a pony, goto a ball game, the movies, something :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: I think you doesn't even know how right you are
<Tm_T> but this cell of mine is a bit restrictive
* kkathman DCCs a torch for a breakout
* Kamping_Kaiser grumbles about random stuff
<kkathman> flixor!!! hey !
* kkathman buys Kamping_Kaiser a Coopers
* Kamping_Kaiser cheers kkathman
<Tm_T> :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
* kkathman spreads cheer worldwide :)
<Tm_T> stop it :(
<Tm_T> we are living hard times
<Tm_T> I have ran out of coca cola
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<Kamping_Kaiser> coke is a thing of the devil 
<Kamping_Kaiser> like java and KDE ;)
<Tm_T> =)
* kkathman buys Tm_T  a six-pack of coca cola, orders pizza, and get a hooker for the evening.. party on dude
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<Tm_T> no hookers please
<Kamping_Kaiser> hjahhaha
<kkathman> ok maybe a nice escort then
<Tm_T> doesn't fit to image, I have bible just next of my bed you know ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hahahha
<Tm_T> next to
<kkathman> just like Gen. Patton
<Kamping_Kaiser> whoever ;)
<Tm_T> but there's one thing you can do for me
<Tm_T> find out who the hell wanted me to login to msn
<Tm_T> got sms without backtrace
<_virtual> great.. i'm getting 4kB/s on Firefox :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: O-)
<kkathman> woot top speed :)
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: you little!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Tm_T> funny part is, I logged in =)
<Tm_T> I have no idea why
<mth`MAW> Hello
<_virtual> hey ;)
<mth`MAW> Someone here?
<mth`MAW> hey jo!
<mth`MAW> :=
<Tm_T> well, now I'm running Kopete & Gaim :p
<_virtual> Gaim.. thanks for the reminder
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser hates gaim atm
<Tm_T> ugly peace of app
<Kamping_Kaiser> crashing non stop
<mth`MAW> Is somebody able to tell me how to get the artsd working with kde3.5beta2?
<kkathman> wassup mth`MAW  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> itsfine in Gnome :)
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: Kopete <3
<kkathman> mth`MAW: its broken...bug submitted
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: *shuder* qt!
<Tm_T> mth`MAW: downgrade
<kkathman> lol Tm_T  :)
<_virtual> hey.. whats this apt get thing
<mth`MAW> How can I downgrade to beta1
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL _virtual
<_virtual> sounds like rpm
<mth`MAW> that worked propper for me
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, downgrading art fixes some part of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> _virtual: it's RPM, but not broken
<kkathman> _virtual: similar
<kkathman> Tm_T: I didnt really think you could downgrade...kinda painful isnt it?
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: lol
<_virtual> so i could apt get Firefox ?
<mth`MAW> I tried to change the sources.list, but apt will not downgrade itself
<Kamping_Kaiser> _virtual: yes
<mth`MAW> somewhere a how to to downgrade?
<kkathman> _virtual: yep  go to a console:  sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<kkathman> mth`MAW: ask Tm_T  :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: not really, just install one package ;)
<mth`MAW> Tm_T: Do you have any Idea how to downgrade?
<kkathman> Tm_T: could you elaborate
<Tm_T> kkathman: where was that kde beta faq?
<Tm_T> or was it knownbugs list or something like that
<Tm_T> there was an answer
<kkathman> dunno
<kkathman> which pkg do you install?
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Tm_T> there's it
<mth`MAW> I will take a look
<mth`MAW> Thanks
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> I'm here to help anyway :)
<Tm_T> even when Ishould be looking for a girl to me!
<Tm_T> ;--P
<_virtual> apt-get firefox was a no go.. "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _virtual: *sudo*
<_virtual> yep, did that
<_virtual> syntax exactly as you typed
<raingrove> does anyone notice a slight sound lag in kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have adept open?
<mth`MAW> damn I cleaned up the apt cache a few days ago...
<_virtual> yep :$
<Tm_T> _virtual: ehm
<Tm_T> _virtual: close adept or kynaptic or synaptic first
<_virtual> still a no go :(
<_virtual> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> :(
<_virtual> guees i need to config apt a little
<Tm_T> sources.list perhaps
<Kamping_Kaiser> _virtual: it's just 'firefox' in Breezy
<jsubl2> !find mozilla-firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> whatever Tm_T tells you :P
<jsubl2> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (dummy transitional package), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: well, I don't installed fireox separately in breezy, so I just don't know =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Tm_T> I don't even use it
<raingrove> does anyone notice a slight sound lag in kubuntu
<kkathman> Firefox is ok, but the Windows version is much better and more reliable, with more features
<kkathman> Opera, on the other hand, is the same functionality in both Windows and LInux
<Tm_T> raingrove: nope
<_virtual> getting the same problem :S
<kkathman> _virtual: are you on breezy?
<_virtual> yep
<kkathman> _virtual: double check your repos
<_virtual> Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger
<kkathman> !repos
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Kamping_Kaiser> firefox is in main :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> he has to have the right ones
<kkathman> cuz its there.
<Kamping_Kaiser> (for firefox)
<kkathman> yah thought so..but cant understand
<kkathman> spelling?
<kkathman> you have to use Fx not FF 
<seezer_> kkathman: firefox got other features on windows?
<Tm_T> kkathman: =)
<seezer_> hi btw :)
<kkathman> thats important or the nuclear lanch codes get sent to 12 year olds
<_virtual> how do i check my repos ?
<kkathman> _virtual: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> I prefer nano
<Tm_T> or kedit
<kkathman> good
<Tm_T> kate <3
<kkathman> glad you do
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> vote for kate at the November ballot box
<Tm_T> ok, I really need some other hobbies
<mth`MAW> Jeah systemsounds are working!
<mth`MAW> Tm_T: Thanks
<mth`MAW> :)
<Tm_T> mth`MAW: np
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: join me being depressed ;)
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm depressed since... 2year ago or so
<Tm_T> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<_virtual> looks like a couple of lines in that list needed uncommenting
<kkathman> not depressed but paranoid
<_virtual> is there anything i need to restart ?
<_virtual> different errors now
<kkathman> Just because you arent paranoid, doesnt mean that people arent out to get you
<Tm_T> yu
<kkathman> so I play it safe
* Tm_T hugs tightly his personal battleaxe
<Tm_T> just try to get me
* Kamping_Kaiser hands kkathman a crosbow. get Tm_T ;)
* kkathman urges Tm_T  to go outside for 15 minutes
<_virtual> i have sources.list open in vi, will that fo ?
<kkathman> just look at the pretty colors
<_virtual> ignore my last..  dunno wtf i'm doing.. lol
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, it's dark out here, and cold and snow.. hmm, what's that red dot in my forehead?
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all. have fun
<Tm_T> night
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: remember, use the force ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: thanks for the beer
<Tm_T> I fill!
<Tm_T> will!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<kkathman> np Kamping_Kaiser 
<Tm_T> I really need more caffeine
<Tm_T> or sleep
<kkathman> or is that kaffeine?
<kkathman> or is that ksleep?
<Tm_T> :p
<kkathman> kgo koutside
<wasp_ems> hello..sorry for asking but does anyone know what you must do to access your hard drive if when tried to be opened in windows it says drive not formated..format now?
<kkathman> probably dont want to format
<kkathman> wasp_ems: explain your environment
<Tm_T> wasp_ems: well, windows doesn't understand your hd if it's not ntfs or fat
<wasp_ems> so what can i do to save all my data?
<cristian23___> hello, i did a fresh instalation of kubuntu
<cristian23___> i starts kdm without problems
<kkathman> cristian23___: ok
<kkathman> thats a good thing
<cristian23___> but if instead of using /etc/init.d/kdm script
<cristian23___> i use X -query localhost
<cristian23___> it loops restarting X all the time
<wasp_ems> i try to access it also though kubuntu but it says not mounted..i put it to mount but the window opens and does not actually doing anything for a period of time
<cristian23___> the same behaviour from other box
<cristian23___> can anybody confirm if it is a bug or is something with my config?
<kkathman> cristian23___: why did you bypass the kdm?
<kkathman> just curious
<wasp_ems> does anyone know any solution?
<kkathman> wasp_ems: your data is there
<cristian23___> because i want the computer to be an thin client server
<wasp_ems> i know that but how do i access it?
<kkathman> Like Tm_T said, the issue is the format that your data is in on your windows partition
<kkathman> sorry other way around
<cristian23___> any suggestions?
<kkathman> wasp_ems: are the two on the same box, or different boxes on the same network?
<wasp_ems> the thing is it worked fine before and after formating my pc it just says that
<wasp_ems> and u mean by that?
<wasp_ems> i have 2 hard drives...the one we are talking about is external
<kkathman> wasp_ems: you have linux and windows running on the same computer?
<wasp_ems> now yes
<_dexter> where's the place to make bug reports?
<kkathman> ok, well windows doesnt understand anything else but ntfs or fat formatted drives
<wasp_ems> ok and linux?
<kkathman> wasp_ems: and linux doesnt use that typically
<cristian23___> the strange is, that if i install gdm or xdm the have the same problem
<kkathman> _dexter: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<wasp_ems> so i cant do anything than format the hard drive?
<wasp_ems> all my backup is in there...its 120 gb so the last thing i want to do is loose it all
<wasp_ems> kkathman: ??
<kkathman> wasp_ems: look at this...its for Red Hat, but the principles will help you with ubuntu:  http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/getting-started-guide/s1-q-and-a-windows.html
<wasp_ems> thnax
<_virtual> figured it out i think
<_virtual> sudo apt-get update
<_virtual> now sudo apt-get install firefox works now
<wasp_ems> Will not save configuration.
<wasp_ems> Configuration file "/home/wasp/.kde/share/config/kdesurc" not writable.
<wasp_ems> Configuration file "/home/wasp/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" not writable.
<wasp_ems> Please contact your system administrator
<wasp_ems> ok...i tried to update the packages of kubuntu and i have an error coming up that says:''
<wasp_ems> basically there is nothing i can do as this error is coming up
<kkathman> wasp_ems: are you accessing the commands as root?
<kkathman> configuration files cant be written unless you are root level
<wasp_ems> i just installed kubuntu so i guess i am
<kkathman> wasp_ems: no, because kubuntu doesnt make you root...in fact the root account is disabled
<wasp_ems> this error only showed up after update were this error showed up for the first time
<wasp_ems> ok so how do i access it
<kkathman> precede any command with "sudo" to run as root
<kkathman> or you can use kdesu and the KDE command
<wasp_ems> but i cant even access the internet cause another error shows up
<kkathman> for instance, kdesu kwrite, or kdesu kate, will launch the respective programs in root mode for you and you'll be able to update
<kkathman> wasp_ems: what error?
<wasp_ems> wait
<wasp_ems> ould not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<kkathman> hmm... when does that come up?
<wasp_ems> these are 2 errors that show up all the time...whatever i try to do...that one when i try to access the internet
<wasp_ems> i think it happened because whenever you access a utility that is substantial you must enter the password..so i guess when trying to update it could not change the files as presumably they are locked and it got screwd
<kkathman> wasp_ems: ok...well lets start from scratch...remember you disabled the kdm script right?
<wasp_ems> dont know
<kkathman> wasp_ems: or was that someone else?
<kkathman> 1 sec
<wasp_ems> no i installed it
<kkathman> ah that was someone else..sorry I get confused
<wasp_ems> ok
<kkathman> wasp_ems: when you are in Linux, can you just go to a konsole and do a df and see what happens
<wasp_ems> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<wasp_ems> /dev/hda2              4988852   1684764   3050668  36% /
<wasp_ems> tmpfs                   225672         0    225672   0% /dev/shm
<wasp_ems> /dev                   4988852   1684764   3050668  36% /.dev
<wasp_ems> none                      5120      2828      2292  56% /dev
<bastardkestrel> anybody using evolution for mail etc?
<kkathman> wasp_ems: ok
<bastardkestrel> Im still undecided between evolution or thunderbird
<bastardkestrel> but i need to share email with windos, so thinking on thunderbird
<wasp_ems> i cant even open the kde pane as is shows Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<wasp_ems> i think i must reformat it..
<wasp_ems> and re install it
<wasp_ems> the easiest way i think
<wasp_ems> and then you can tell me how to become root so i can update etc..
<Fuji-san> how do i make a screen shot in kubuntu?
<Fuji-san> and safe it and post it on a site?
<Riddell> Fuji-san: ksnapshot
<wasp_ems> i think with ksnapshot 
<kkathman> Riddell could you help wasp_ems  please...I'm a bit at a disadvantage
<wasp_ems> kkathman i will just re install it is easier man
<wasp_ems> thanx though
<Riddell> wasp_ems: sudo chown -R wasp.wasp ~/.kde
<wasp_ems> Can't open /var/run/sudo/wasp/1: Read-only file system
<wasp_ems> postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/119434.25756: Read-only file system
<wasp_ems> wasp@kubuntu:~$ postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/119434.25756: Read-only file system
<wasp_ems> postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/119434.25756: Read-only file system
<wasp_ems> postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/119434.25756: Read-only file system
<wasp_ems> Riddell: is that good or not??
<Riddell> wasp_ems: what does  mount   give you?
<wasp_ems> /dev/hda2 on / type ext2 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<wasp_ems> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<wasp_ems> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<wasp_ems> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<wasp_ems> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<wasp_ems> /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<wasp_ems> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<wasp_ems> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Riddell> wasp_ems: I guess /  had an error and got mounted read only
<Riddell> try  dmesg | grep hda2
<Riddell> or  grep hda2 /var/log/messages
<wasp_ems> dmesg | grep hda2
<wasp_ems> EXT2-fs error (device hda2): ext2_readdir: zero-length directory entry
<wasp_ems> i think i will just re install kubuntu...just tell me if u can how will i access it as root so i can do all the necesary updates etc
<wasp_ems> anyway i will reinstall...be back soon
<nikkia> argh!
<nikkia> my credit card balance is 666.66
<rikva> ok nikkia, leave this channel now :|
<pipik> i installed libmotif3, motif-clients, and motifnls.. but opera still says i don't have motif.. help please
<wasp_ems> ok back again
<wasp_ems> fixes it
<wasp_ems> fixed
<Mars> Hi
<Mars> Can someone give me URL to the program  that will automatic,y mount my windows partitions?
<wasp_ems> me 2 please
<Mars> las time someone asked bot
<Mars> but icant
<wasp_ems> who is the bot?
<kkathman> RIddell thanks for your help, I always learn alot from you
<wasp_ems> kkathman: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RH-9-Manual/getting-started-guides/ it does not work man
<wasp_ems> any other suggestions?
<amackay> Why cant people see my display picture in amsn/kopete from kubuntu? I can see theirs.
<Riddell> wasp_ems: how did you fix it?
<wasp_ems> i went into safe mode...if u can call it that
<wasp_ems> i dont remeber exactly what it is called
<wasp_ems> when you restart there is an option
<Riddell> Mars: should be able to do it under disk and filesystems in System Settings
<pipik> Mars: you have to edit /etc/fstab manualy
<wasp_ems> Riddell: can u tell me how to access as root so i dont get the same problem when updating?
<frank23> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<frank23> Mars: did you look at this link?
<Mars> he
<Mars> But
<Riddell> wasp_ems: use sudo to get root
<wasp_ems> so i run what exactly to update??sudo update?
<Mars> I think it would be better to use sapecial program :)
<Mars> frank23, i am looking
<wasp_ems> Mars:the bot gave the answer above
<frank23> Mars: systemsettings is also "supposed" to be able to mount partitions but due to a bug it is likely to fail
<flixor> kkathman hya kkathman i was wondering could you give me some good advice about a simple commandline email client 
<Mars> OK
<Mars> I will reboot now
<frank23> Mars: why>?
<wasp_ems> mars?
<wasp_ems> did it say anything about any error?
<kkathman> flixor: hmmm
<wasp_ems> i hate this...why do i get all the errors???
<kkathman> flixor: commandline??
<wasp_ems> fuck
<Mars> It is write in instrction to reebot system
<Mars> O
<Mars> no
<Mars> I dont have to
<Mars> :)
<frank23> Mars: did you run the script?
<Mars> It is already mounted
<Mars> Yes
<frank23> sudo mount -a
<flixor> yes kkathman i just installed a ssh server and it would be nice to connect to it so i can read my mail 
<Mars> It works
<frank23> Mars: good!
<kkathman> flixor: well, mail is the standard I guess, but I dont use any mail at the command line myself
<flixor> kkathman: so thats the reason i want a commandline mail client 
<flixor> but can i configur mail to connect to my pop3 and smptp server 
<flixor> and allso to leave the mail on the server 
<kkathman> flixor: I really dont know of one
<Mars> frank23, Thanks :)
<flixor> lol, noproblem may its something i have to figurout myself 
<frank23> Mars: no problem
<flixor> learning and learning about tools and possiblilties :)
<Mars> Is someone running crystalGL on Breezy?
<pipik> i installed libmotif3, motif-clients, and motifnls.. but opera still says i don't have motif.. help please
<nuk130n> flixor: mutt is very good, but it takes some effort to learn about it's many features
<frank23> pipik: maybe you can look in the forums about this motif in opera problem, but I don't think it's a big problem. just a bit annoying
<wasp_ems> does anyone know where to find syslog?
<pipik> frank23: so it won't affect anything to opera
<frank23> pipik: I don't think so... 
<pipik> frank23: ok.. thanks
<flixor> nuk130n: kee and what about pine?
<flixor> nuk130n: but i read that mutt is a mua and not a mta so it cant send mail through a smtp server is that correct
<nikkia> flixor: MUAs tend to be able to talk to a smtp server, otherwise they'd be useless
<nikkia> they just don't know how to do dynamic mail routing, MX resolution, etc
<nikkia> (i suppose there are a few MUAs that *don't* know how to talk to a smtp server, i believe outlook couldn't at one point, it had to be an exchange server, and it'd be theoretically possible to design an imap client that had no smtp support)
<flixor> kee nikkia well i think i first try pine, it seems this program is very good documentated 
<nuk130n> iirc mutt can not talk with smtp servers, but you can set it up to use <insertMTAhere> that is compatible with sendmail atleast
<wasp_ems> i try to access my external hardrive and an error shows...i followed instructions and i get this...anyone know how to fix it??
<wasp_ems> NTFS-fs error (device sda5): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is inv                                                                                           alid.
<wasp_ems> NTFS-fs error (device sda5): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recove                                                                                           r not used. Aborting without trying to recover.
<wasp_ems> NTFS-fs error (device sda5): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
<wasp_ems> NTFS-fs error (device sda5): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is inv                                                                                           alid.
<wasp_ems> NTFS-fs error (device sda5): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recove                                                                                           r not used. Aborting without trying to recover.
<hussam> On KDE, in the taskbar, applications are minimized in two rows. How can I make it one row?
<wasp_ems> NTFS-fs error (device sda5): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
<buz> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is probably an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<buz> !lubuntu
<ubotu> Wish i knew, buz
<buz> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nikkia> wow, its right, mutt relies on calling sendmail to send mail, that's a bit, annoying
<nuk130n> when i used mutt I used a program that acted like sendmail on demand but was very light weight and easy to set up
<nikkia> i always preferred pine and elm for text mode email anyway
<buz> how much problem is breezy ubuntu -> breezy kubuntu to create?
<nuk130n> I can't remember it's name atm though
<nikkia> nuk130n: i imagine its trivial to make something that behaves like sendmail (the command), but actually talks to a remote smtp server, if necessary
<flixor> well i am learning lol nikkia this is my fith day on kubuntu and linux :) 
<flixor> but i think my relationship is soon to be broken lol
<nuk130n> nikkia: mmm but it gets worse if you have to support ssl... =)
<nuk130n> I think the program I used had some basic support but I'm not sure
<C0r3Dump> hi all
<nuk130n> it was a couple of years ago
<nikkia> nuk130n: yeah, i suppose
<nikkia> nuk130n: its probably just easier to use a more featureful email program :P
<nuk130n> nikkia: probably =)
<nikkia> pine probbly supports ssl
<nikkia> and once you stop it using pico, and use a real editor, its not too painful :)
<nikkia> there again, if you're going to use a real editor, emacs has plenty of email support anyway :D
<nuk130n> nikkia: but don't make the mistake of beliving that mutt lacks any features as a mua
<nikkia> nuk130n: being able to talk to non-local mail servers is a distinctly key feature, IMO
<nuk130n> nikkia: but it sucks if you want to use it just to read mail
<nikkia> nuk130n: i read about 15-20 mail accounts on various machines...
<nuk130n> nikkia: damn. I only have 3. =)
<nikkia> nuk130n: a few of those are work stuff via VPN
<flixor> nuk130n: normaly i use for email reading and sending kmail 
<flixor> but i want wheni login into my machine allso read the mail and send mail but i cant do that with kmail
<flixor> so thats why i need another mail client who can send via a distant smtp and receive mail via pop3
<nuk130n> nikkia: mutt is very useful if you read a lot of newsgroups and subscribes to a lot of mailing lists
<nuk130n> mmm
<nikkia> nuk130n: slrn is king of text newsreaders IMO
<nikkia> especially with a decent uudeview install
<nuk130n> I use kmail myself and is very pleased with it. =)
<flixor> yes, i love kmail nuk130n 
<wasp_ems> anyone know a good messenger as kopete does not seem to work?
<apokryphos> wasp_ems: what's the error?
<wasp_ems> apokryphos: basika den mporw na mpw..mou leei sunexeia o kwdikos sou einai lathos
<apokryphos> wasp_ems: English only in here
<apokryphos> wasp_ems: hoary or breezy?
<wasp_ems> apokryphos: sorry
<wasp_ems> hoary
<nikkia> wasp_ems: kopete works, as long as you have the latest version for your distro
<nikkia> the default installed one in hoary was pre-protocol change, so you need to update it from hoary-updates
<apokryphos> wasp_ems: (i) upgrade to breezy, or (ii) update your version of Kopete
<nikkia> (uncomment the hoary-updates line in sources.list)
<wasp_ems> is breezy better?
<apokryphos> indeed
<wasp_ems> and how do i update to it?
<apokryphos> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<C0r3Dump> hello, maybe someone could helpme, even when my problem it's not really important
<C0r3Dump> (sometinhg graphic..)
<C0r3Dump> the questions is, why when I run adept from the KDE menu, the way it looks its different than when I run it from de console  ?
<C0r3Dump> the same happens when I run firestater, in this case it is worse, because not only the font are different, the background color too ...
<apokryphos> C0r3Dump: because running it from the menu doesn't simply give out the "adept" command
<C0r3Dump> so, everyone looks it as me  ?
<apokryphos> adept from the menu is automatically run through kdesu etc
<C0r3Dump> yes, that is the really question, what is the difference between running it with kdesu or doing it with sudo
<C0r3Dump> I mean, the problem is that the color and font profile of the "root" is different from the profile of my user ??
<wasp_ems> is there any program to use to listen to online radio?
<C0r3Dump> is there a way to solve it ?
<C0r3Dump> (I supouse there is, this is linux ...)
<wasp_ems> lol
<apokryphos> C0r3Dump: kdesu is used for running a given program under another user; or, with sudo powers
<wasp_ems> and it is?
<C0r3Dump> sorry wasp_ems, I was not answering you ... just only a thought
<wasp_ems> ok
<flixor> nikkia and nuk130n i got my solution i use fetchmail to get my mail from my pop3 account and use pint to read and send email how about that 
<C0r3Dump> about my problem
<flixor> pint=pine
<swp> hi, im running hoary: applications with qgl widgets run correctly, but the screen stays black, does somebody know this prob??
<mpmc> It feels like this place is dead
<wasp_ems> after i have downloaded a program how do i install it?
<tvo> wasp_ems: which program, what file format?
<tvo> wasp_ems: note that it's recommended to install program via apt-get adept or synaptic
<wasp_ems> they are all tar files
<wasp_ems> i downloaded some from tucows
<kkathman> hey there tvo :)
<tvo> hi kkathman
<tvo> wasp_ems: and have you looked if this software isn't in the ubuntu repositories?
<kkathman> sorry I was preoccupied by a phone call :)
<wasp_ems> no
<tvo> it's so much easier to install via adept for example
<C0r3Dump> 4333535760609286
<tvo> I'd recommend to start adept and type the name of the software you want to install in the filter in adept
<wasp_ems> ok..where do i find adept?
<tvo> big K -> System -> Adept (Package Manager)
<wasp_ems> only have ksynaptic
<tvo> wasp_ems: you either mean synaptic or kynaptic ? :)
<tvo> kkathman: why sorry ?
<wasp_ems> kynaptic sorry
<tvo> wasp_ems: are you still running kubuntu hoary (5.04)
<wasp_ems> yes...i updated the distro though and all packages
<wasp_ems> trying to upgrade to breezy
<tvo> you followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade ?
<kkathman> especially the pre-conversion activities
<wasp_ems> trying to but talks about synaptic and i cant find where some things are
<tvo> you can't find where synaptic is ?
<wasp_ems> no..i have kynaptic
<tvo> synaptic or adept are far better
<wasp_ems> i cant find were gaim is or firefox although it says they are installed
<wasp_ems> i dont know how to change to synaptic
<wasp_ems> i installed kubuntu today
<manveru_> you can run them parallel...
<tvo> 5.04 kubuntu install cd ?
<wasp_ems> yes
<kkathman> thats hoary
<wasp_ems> ok i found synaptic
<tvo> o ok, so now you can follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade to finish upgrade ?
<kkathman> hey zyn :)
<zyn> hi :)
<wasp_ems> i believe so...thank u
<wasp_ems> what cd-rom should i insert?
<tvo> you shouldn't need a CD I think, it certainly won't help to use the hoary CD..
<swp> in what package is f2c.h ??
<zyn> swp: apt-cache search doesn't tell you?
<wasp_ems> it asks for one so i dont know
<zyn> guess not
<swp> ill try zyn 
<zyn> swp: apt-cache search f2c gave me: f2c - A FORTRAN 77 to C/C++ translator, plus static & shared libs.
<wasp_ems> so what can i do?
<tvo> wasp_ems: which path on the wiki did you follow the "Through Synaptic Package Manager" one ?
<wasp_ems> that is what i was going to do..yes
<wasp_ems> but dont have cd
<kkathman> wasp_ems: you dont need a CD for upgrading...just an internet connection and synaptic
<kkathman> and you have to change your repos
<cristian23___> i installed a fresh ubutnu on an amd64, enabled xdmcp, and querying from any machine with 8bit depth display makes sigfault gdmlogin
<cristian23___> the same with kdm
<wasp_ems> no...when i follow instructions from the site you gave me it says click on edit, cd rom etc
<tvo> wasp_ems: that's the "with Breezy CD and synaptic" path
<tvo> you should follow "Through Synaptic Package Manager" if you don't have a Breezy CD
<wasp_ems> which means?
<wasp_ems> a ok
<wasp_ems> got it
<cristian23___> can anyone make a test to see if i found a bug?
<wasp_ems> but how do i change it to look for breeze?
<tvo> wasp_ems: see step 2, you should change each occurence of "hoary" to "breezy" in the "Distribution:" field
<tvo> in the settings->repositories dialog
<kkathman> cristian23___: whats the bug?
<wasp_ems> i go to settings repositories..and then a window with upgrades comes up but nowhere to change
<cristian23___> kkathman:i installed a fresh ubutnu on an amd64, enabled xdmcp, and querying from any machine with 8bit depth display makes sigfault gdmlogin
<cristian23___> the same problem with kdm
<kkathman> cristian23___: cant help you...im not on an AMD box, and know nothing about xdmcp
<tvo> wasp_ems: if you click in the left-top listbox the "URI:", "Distribution:" and "Section(s)" fields will be enabled
<Treefrog> hey all.. any action round here?
<Treefrog> got GRUB qs if anyone is up for it.. 
<wasp_ems> i cant find it
<tvo> wasp_ems: huh, you clicked settings->repositories from synaptic?
<wasp_ems> yes
<tvo> maybe synaptic changed really much :/
* zyn shows off his culinary skills by placing a frozen pizza in the oven
<Treefrog> Hi guys U r using synaptic??
<wasp_ems> do i change the one in cdrom....
<kkathman> tvo just walk him through kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<tvo> kkathman: yeah was thinking about that too.. may be easier.
<kkathman> zyn: excellent!
<kkathman> and by the way, wasp_ems just take the cd out...you wont need it ever again...forget about the CD
<tvo> wasp_ems: what kkathman says, it's probably easier if I guide you through the "Apt-Get" paragraph
<tvo> wasp_ems: do you mind?
<wasp_ems> one moment..i will tell you...i found what u said(where to change it) but dont know which one to change...it has a list..
<Treefrog> kkathman can I bug you about GRUB?
<mpmc> LOL
<zyn> kkathman: not really... friday night, frozen pizza, you do the math :/
<tvo> if we're continueing with synaptic: you should change _every_ occurence of hoary to breezy
<mpmc> Hmm.. frosen pizza
<Treefrog> hehehe.. 
<Treefrog> is it spooky frazed pizza?
<kkathman> zyn lol :)  uhm... lets see...I'm guess alone, with a remote control dude :)
<zyn> indeed
* kkathman makes a call to the local 'girls R us' and has them send over someone for zyn
<wasp_ems> it says cdrom:kubuntu 5.04 hoary hedgehog-release i386 etc...is this the one i should change for breeze?
<wasp_ems> and under it has some other ones
<kkathman> wasp_ems: comment that out
<kkathman> then change all the other ones...where it says "hoary" replace with "breezy"
<wasp_ems> meaning?
<kkathman> remove it or put a # in front of the line
<tvo> click the checkmark in the box before the item
<tvo> kkathman: still using synaptic
<kkathman> sorry
<kkathman> remove the cdrom for sure
<tvo> kkathman: do you know how much changed in synanptic between hoary and breezy?
<kkathman> and take that dang CD ouT!!
<kkathman> tvo: not much that I know of
<kkathman> if any....cuz they spent the effort on Adept
<wasp_ems> the cd is out..should i remove the first option that starts with cd also and then all the rest change them to breeze?
<tvo> breezy, yes
<freemanen> is it possible to save a irc chat in konversation?
<kkathman> yah doesnt look like synaptic changed
<hussam> can somebody check this? kDevelop Assistant won't launch in breezy
<kkathman> freemanen: yes
<freemanen> how?
<kkathman> freemanen: Settings - Configure Konversation - Behavior - Logging
<hussam> does anybody here have kdevelop installed?
<Treefrog> Error 17 on GRUB boot.. is there a way to reinstall GRUB without reinstalling the whole of Kubuntu? anyone.. 
<hussam> kdevelop designer won't launch as well
<tvo> Treefrog: there is
<wasp_ems> Treefrog: i think if u do fixmbr in dos, u will start using the windows start up
<wasp_ems> but not sure
<Treefrog> it is on another HDD.. will that make a difference?
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<wasp_ems> i think so..
<tvo> Treefrog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringGrub
<Treefrog> thanks.. 
<wasp_ems> Tvo: i did it but it is taking ages to load the new packages
<tvo> wasp_ems: that's normal, depends on your connection speed
<wasp_ems> ok..can you help me in something else i cant find a solution 2?
<PinkBunny> ok, just installed myself k5.10, new to ubuntus ... what the hell is supposed to be sudo password if not the one I set for root account?
<tvo> wasp_ems: you're just reloading the sources (step 3) or did you also already mark upgrades & apply changes
<tvo> wasp_ems: sure
<wasp_ems> just reloading
<wasp_ems> i formated my pc and reinstalled windows and kubuntu but my external hard drive cannot be accessed by any of the 2..in windows it says that harddrive is formated..do u want to format??
<coruja> PinkBunny: the command sudo refers to a certain group of privileged users, just use your password with sudo
<PinkBunny> so I am supposed to use my use password with sudo?
<PinkBunny> user
<coruja> right
<tvo> wasp_ems: and it _is_ actually formatted ?
<tvo> PinkBunny: yes
<PinkBunny> still wont work ;)
<wasp_ems> no it is full of all my files...
<wasp_ems> after formating my windows it just stopped opening it
<coruja> Pinkbunny: are you logged in as the user you set up during installation?
<PinkBunny> yes
<coruja> hm, then it *should* work
<tvo> wasp_ems: an usb harddisk? windows xp? i assume that
<wasp_ems> yes
<PinkBunny> that shouldnt matter as /etc/sudoers specifies that ALL users should have sudo privilege
<tvo> PinkBunny: wasn't it only users in admin group?
<PinkBunny> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<PinkBunny> this is the last line of my /etc/sudoers
<PinkBunny> by default
<coruja> not all users, but the ones in a certain group of users woh have the right to do su commands
<coruja> woh->who
<PinkBunny> there is nothing else there uncommented, beside defaults line
<tvo> wasp_ems: was it plugged in when formatting windows?
<wasp_ems> yes..but i pulled it out
<tvo> wasp_ems: did you ever format this external hd, or did you just buy&use(tm) ?
<|mp|> sorry to be an ignorant redhat user: how do i do: "service cups restart" in kubuntu world?
<wasp_ems> no..i have formated it loads of time
<tvo> wasp_ems: I hope you wasn't accidentally formatting your external hd :/
<wasp_ems> no...
<tvo> |mp|: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<tvo> |mp|: though I'm not 100% sure about the cups part :)
<kkathman> not cups....cupsys
<tvo> ah
<kkathman> but you type fast :)
<kkathman> I had a hard time with his sn
<kkathman> hehe
<tvo> :D
<wasp_ems> any help on that
<wasp_ems> ?
<tvo> it's what you get as a programmer :)
<tvo> wasp_ems: currently I'm clueless
<kkathman> tvo whats going on now?
<wasp_ems> ok...the package thing is still taking ages..i hope it did not crash
<tvo> kkathman: external hd trouble
<tvo> kkathman: both win&lin
<wasp_ems> thanks for all the help thoughh...i will be back later
<kkathman> oh... I think Riddell figured out that he had an error on that drive and it was mounting RO
<kkathman> do a mount and it comes back with errors
<tvo> wasp_ems: synaptic will take a while when upgrading to breezy
<kkathman> Thats why I just hate dual boot systems they just arent worth the trouble
<kkathman> unless you REALLY know what you are doing
<tvo> kkathman: Riddell talked to wasp_ems about this external hd?
<kkathman> yah my upgrade took 6 hours
<kkathman> tvo yes
<tvo> ah
<tvo> :o
<wasp_ems> its not upgrading though it is just bringing the packages so i can sellect them
* tvo dualboots too
<kkathman> like I said, tvo... you know what you are doing...most newbies dont
* mpmc cries out loud
<tvo> wasp_ems: that'll take only a fraction of the time needed to actually upgrade
<tvo> but
* tvo never boots windows
* tvo just didn't bother to erase it :)
* mpmc wishes Wow worked on Linux :/
<kkathman> dang...I swear, tvo, getting to upgrading was so much simpler than going through synaptic...just apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade and go out to dinner
<mpmc> Why cant people support Linux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tvo> kkathman: if it started from begining i'd have taken that path, but he was already messing with {k|s}ynaptic
* kkathman supports Linux wholeheaartedly, but knows that he cant give up Windows :)
<wasp_ems> ok thank you all for your help and time...talk to you later
<kkathman> tvo ahh ok
<mpmc> most top games only work on windows!
<tvo> wasp_ems: no problem
<kkathman> mpmc right..hence you play them on windows :)
<tvo> wasp_ems: hope the upgrade turns out well
<mpmc> Name me a game that works on both!
<kkathman> whats yer point?
<|mp|> tvo: thx .. works  with "cupsys" :)
<tvo> wasp_ems: probably you should plan in that the upgrade may take some hours
<tvo> |mp|: no thankx
<mpmc> I wish people would create games for both OS...
<kkathman> mpmc  now lets picture you as a business entrepreneur....you develop a kick ass game...wanna market to over a billion desktops or a few hundred thousand that arent supported centrally??
<kkathman> lemme see..thats an easy decision :)
<hydrogen> or.. just use opengl and make both parties happy!
<tvo> I think biggest problem is lack of binary compatibility
<Mars> Hi
<Mars> I have question
<tvo> because except ID they don't release source
<kkathman> tvo: biggest issue is support thats it
<kkathman> go Mars
<mpmc> kkathman: you had to ruin my dream!
<kkathman> lol
<mpmc> <_<
<hydrogen> compile for i386
<hydrogen> simple enough to do.
<kkathman> mpmc theres also wine?
* mpmc kicks kkathman
<kkathman> hey and after I offer you wine too :(
<tvo> hydrogen: and then, install it in the MBR?
<hydrogen> tvo: err, what?
<mpmc>  kkathman: wine don't work with Nivida does it
<kkathman> Mars: whats the issue?
<tvo> hydrogen: it won't work to just compile for i386
<kkathman> mpmc I dunno, I never use wine
<kkathman> lol
<tvo> hydrogen: different APIs etc.
<hydrogen> tvo: a good bit of it will
<kkathman> except medicinally of course :)
<Mars> How can i add The thing to my desktop that will show me informations about my computer like: using of ram. I saw something like this on screenshots and now i think i will need it
<hydrogen> tvo: err, you are supporting different libc versions the same way you support different windows versions
<tvo> Mars: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<kkathman> Mars: do some reading on Superkaramba
<tvo> :p
<kkathman> ^5s tvo
<mpmc> <_<
<kkathman> and the final Jeopardy question is.....
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> ok, good night comrades
<mpmc> ^_^ does the moon dance
* aseigo notes the numbers are more like "500 million desktops or a few million"
<tvo> Tm_T: night
<kkathman> "What is sudo apt-get install superkaramba"
<kkathman> asiego:  you arent counting China
<tvo> well, we'll be able to answer that, isn't it ?
<aseigo> kkathman: neither are ISVs at this point, nor does china have another 500 million pc's =)
* mpmc inpects the mold on cheese
<Mars> ok and how to run superkaramba?
<kkathman> eh....the hyperbole still stand wrt the business model
<Mars> ok
<Mars> i have it
<mpmc> Oh, sorry, I get bored
<aseigo> kkathman: not really. opengl games tend to be fairly portable if done right; only a fraction of the 500 million windows PCs run games; etc etc
<kkathman> Martha Stewart says "Keep that mold on cheese in a dry container and use it as an oral antibiotic next time you get bronchial pneumonia"
<aseigo> kkathman: this is why we do see a number of titles available for linux these days
<tvo> hydrogen: yeah, but at the moment I think you always end up messing with some alpha state system
<tvo> like LSB
<hydrogen> LSB sucks.
<Mars> Is there any theme of superkaramba that includes transparent background?
<tvo> that's my point
<kkathman> aseigo: blah blah... 500-1 Im not sure I like the odds quite yet :)
<aseigo> the lsb is not particularly relavent at this point for ISVs, no
<kkathman> Mars: most all do...look at those at kde-look.org
* kkathman thinks asiego lives in a vacuum from the rest of the real world :)
<Mars> ok but i cant run it
<aseigo> kkathman: yes, we have a ways to go until we have a no-brainer scenario for ISVs. but i like to keep my bleak numbers accurate, too ;)
<kkathman> ROFL
<fujisan> I'M USING KUBUNTU :P
<aseigo> THAT'S GOOD TO KNOW
<kkathman> thats ok aseigo...ya never know...with MS and AOL talking, and Google attacking from the rear...ya never know what might happen :)
<fujisan> wow
<mpmc> erm.. is there a plugin for firefox to view Windows media content..
<fujisan> nalioth you here..?
<aseigo> mpmc: there's one for mplayer i believe
<aseigo> mpmc: you need to install the windows codecs and compile mplayer though
<mpmc> I have the win 32 codes
* aseigo notes that that is one thing that keeps him on suse for his laptop: packman and his media packages =)
<kkathman> packman woot!
<Mars> But what is karamba doing
<Mars> i am reading instructions
<Mars> and i have doubt
* tvo hates restricted formats
<kkathman> mpmc you have win codes, but do you have the nuclear launch codes?
<mpmc> I dunno
<tvo> lol
<kkathman> Mars dont doubt...it works
<kkathman> Mars: install superkaramba, run it...then download a few of the widgets and find one you like or two even
* tvo goes and continues studying triple integerals :/
<Riddell> aseigo: packman?
<kkathman> packman woot
<Riddell> is that like marillat?
<kkathman> triple integrals...so much fun!
* kkathman tosses tvo a random partial derivitive
<hussam> Riddell: On breezy, kdevassistan crashes with "QPainter::begin: Cannot paint null pixmap" error
<hussam> Riddell:sorry, that kdevassistant
<aseigo> Riddell: yeah, a repository of 3rd party rpm's for SUSE... ftp://packman.iu-bremen.de/suse/10.0 for instance ... really rather nice. click on MPLayer and voila. dvd playing.
<Mars> Ok
<Mars> But what theme gives me possibility of doing what i want?
<Mars> Wich one is the best?
* Riddell investigates  http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf  Penguin Liberation Front
<bison> what do you want?
<xArv3nx> Hello.
<xArv3nx> My Kubuntu keeps freezing, can anyone help me?
<kkathman> xArv3nx: when does it freeze? Is it consistent?
<xArv3nx> kkathman, I don't know, it just freezes. :( Yes.
<xArv3nx> kkathman, I can move my mouse, but when I click or do anything nothing happens.
<xArv3nx> kkathman, and I don't think I can switch to the terminal.
<kkathman> xArv3nx: have you checked dmesg ?
<Mars> Ok great thanks but what i have to do to make superkaramba be opened after i will run computer?
<xArv3nx> Whats that?
<kkathman> xArv3nx: go to a console, and type dmesg .. look for any kernel panic errors or abnormalites
<xArv3nx> OK.
<xArv3nx> I'll be back!
<Mars> ?
<kkathman> first time I ever got ubuntu running I got a kernel panic...reinstalled...went away...dunno
<joseph> OK Back.
<joseph> This is xArv3nx
<joseph> Nope, btu I did find one thing.
<joseph> it says something about DSPT in initrd not found.
<joseph> Hello?
<joseph> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu keeps freezing. :(
<Mars> How to make aplication start in a startup ?
<Mars> Karamba
<dell500> anyone know if the 5th gen ipod works on ubuntu?
<kkathman> Mars:  http://www.kde.org/areas/sysadmin/startup.php
<kkathman> dds
<kkathman> dsd
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> hehe
<stratovarius> hey who can tell me who is that error and how solve it?
<stratovarius> Configuro mozilla-firefox-locale-it (1.0-1ubuntu1) .../var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-firefox-locale-it.postinst: line 11: update-mozilla-firefox-chrome: command not founddpkg: errore processando mozilla-firefox-locale-it (-
<stratovarius> *configure
<kkathman> I guess if I could read italian it would help
<xArv3nx> Hey kkathman.
<kkathman> allo
<xArv3nx> Did you see my response?
<kkathman> yep
<xArv3nx> Also, it happens almost as soon as i get on now.
<xArv3nx> Or else when I start Konqueror
<stratovarius> yes sorry I'll translate
<xArv3nx> Well is there any help?
<kkathman> xArv3nx: its really hard to determine what causes freezeups...maybe you should ask in #ubuntu
<xArv3nx> Because this is getting me angry, and its been doing it for a LONG TIME, and only this distro.
<xArv3nx> But the problem is, it only happens in Kubuntu.
<stratovarius> Configure mozilla-firefox-local-it (1.0-1ubuntu1) .../var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-firefox-locale-it.postinst: line 11: update-mozilla-firefox-chrome: command not founddpkg: error while processing mozilla-firefox-local-it
<xArv3nx> Not Ubuntu. o.O
<stratovarius> it should be translated in that wau
<stratovarius> *way
<stratovarius> who can help me?
<kkathman> xArv3nx: since this sounds more like a system kind of thing, and not kubuntu per se, I'd try in #ubuntu
<xArv3nx>  Alright.
<kkathman> stratovarius: what were you doing at the time this occurred
<stratovarius> it occurres everytimes I install or remove packages with apt
<kkathman> it seems to think that dpkg isnt there
<kkathman> are you doing the apt-gets with sudo?
<stratovarius> yes
<stratovarius> it is a file to translate mozilla but mozilla isnt installed on my kubuntu breezy
<stratovarius> does no one have any ideas how to solve my problem?
<slow-motion> hallo
<xArv3nx> Umm..
<xArv3nx> kk..
<xArv3nx> They are saying that the guys at Kubuntu tried to rip me off. o.O
<xArv3nx> They said to come back here.
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> grrr
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> I need to boogie a bit
<frank_b> can anyone tell me what's the difference between the "fglrx" driver and the ati proprietary driver?
<mpmc> erm is there a player that will play MMS streams?
<Xeef> hello
<Xeef> anybody knows how to add karambas theme to startup??
<Mars> Someone runnicg CrystalGL window decoration on Breezy?
<Mars> Is it possible?
<frank_b> can anyone tell me what's the difference between the "fglrx" driver and the ati proprietary driver you can download from the site?
<xArv3nx> Can anyone help me?
<xArv3nx> Kubuntu keeps freezing. :(
<stratovarius> did someone install america's army?
<stratovarius> it's a game
<Cilindrador> it's also crap
<Cilindrador> install doom2 and get done with it
<stratovarius> I installed america's army but there are some warnings. look here if u want to hlep me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3754
<Cilindrador> that is totally over mu head
<Cilindrador> ask a BOFH
<Cilindrador> but im seeing errors from OOo and other places during the install of AA:O
<Cilindrador> wtf
<stratovarius> I installed america's army but there are some warnings. look here if u want to hlep me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3754
<stratovarius> pls no one can help me?
<apokryphos> stratovarius: ignore warnings, take note of errors
<apokryphos> looks like another case of someone using a GUI app with sudo
<slow-motion> n8
<stratovarius> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-stratovarius" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.                    Error: "/tmp/kde-stratovarius" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<stratovarius> there are only those errors
<poimen> hi
<stratovarius> apok dont u know how to hlep me?
<apokryphos> hm, perhaps not; wondering how that happened
<poimen> there is something to make dvd backups?
<poimen> I want to backup a DVD costed my 40 bucks
<poimen> ???????
<poimen> Its there something like dbdshink for linux?
<apokryphos> stratovarius: try chown -R root:root /tmp/kde-root
<poimen> dvdshink I mean
<stratovarius> apok there is no output
<stratovarius> what do I have to do no?
<apokryphos> stratovarius: excellent; in UNIX -> silence is golden 8)
<apokryphos> try re-running the game or whatever it was
<stratovarius> hehe
<stratovarius> apok it doesnt want to run
<stratovarius> apok?!?
<manveru_> some people have real problems here :)
<manveru_> now, what are you trying to do strato?
<manveru_> and poiman, what is dvdshink?
<stratovarius> I installed americas army but I had some warnings,look here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3754
<poimen> dvdshrink us a program that take DVD movies and compress them so they can get into a 4.7 gig DVD disk
<manveru_> what is the command you ran?
<stratovarius> armyops
<manveru_> just armyops?
<stratovarius> yes
<manveru_> without being root or sudo or something?
<stratovarius> also tried with sudo
<manveru_> before or after?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi guys
<stratovarius> but it didnt want to run
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> little questions about klaptop module
<stratovarius> before or after what?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> what changes between suspend and hibernate?
<manveru_> before or after running only armyops
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: one is for suspend to RAM the other is for suspend to HD
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> what it means?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> what's the difference?
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: first takes power, but boots faster, second needs no energy, but takes more time to boot
<stratovarius> no I wrote armyops and sudo army ops but it didnt work
<manveru_> both times the same error?
<stratovarius> no error it sayd me command not found
<manveru_> poimen: i guess you have to google for that, but i am sure there are some tools out there for that
<poimen> ok
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> manveru_: power?
<manveru_> stratovarius: since i haven't got armyops i don't exactly now, how to install/start it
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: energy from your battery
<stratovarius> :(
<manveru_> however
<manveru_> you have the CD in?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> can you explain me what really happens in both the situation?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> what goes where..
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: i don't know exactly how it works... i just know it works for me :)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> eheh
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and which kind do you use?
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: but in one case it writes all the RAM to disk
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> in one case? which?
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: i guess it is hibernate... but my translation might be wrong
<manveru_> yeah, it is
<manveru_> Hibernate is Suspend-to-disk
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and the other one?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> it is like a stand by?
<manveru_> the other one writes all your data into RAM and shuts down the power to the rest of the computer
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ahh ok
<manveru_> this one is more unstable
<frank_b> glxgears doesn't give me the fps anymore now in Breezy. anyone knows what happened top it?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> this is like a stand by!!
<manveru_> and it needs quite some energy on my computer, so i rarely use it
<Xirdneh> hi there
<manveru_> yeah
<manveru_> frank_b: what do you mean?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> so what changes between stand by and suspend?
<marteus> use glxgears -printfps
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: didn't i say it before?
<frank_b> manveru_: it used to show the weels moving really fast and gave a frames per seconds average in the terminal. now neither of that happens in Breezy
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> no
<Xirdneh> question... i cant play anything with Kaffeine so i searched and find out ineed kaffeine-xine... the thing is that i typed sudo apt-get kaffeine-xine but it says that the package is not available... has it changed the name?... i tryed to find it in Synaptic no good :S
<Xirdneh> any ideas? thnx
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> you said me the difference between suspend and hibernate
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: suspend == stand by
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i thought suspend and hybernate were the same thing
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and now.. :) which is the difference between stand by and suspend? there are two different options in klapto
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: just try it :) it will be much more descriptive then my bad english
<marteus> Xirdneh: have you tried the gstreamer plugins?
<marteus> I got it to work with most formats
<Xirdneh> marteus... really?... do i have to type apt-get kaffeine-streamer?
<manveru_> Xirdneh: try 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer*'
<Xirdneh> o.o thnx manveru_ let me try it
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ok stand by doesn't work... :) 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> it simply refresh the screen :=
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: yeah, that's the case with many laptops
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> how can i come back from suspend?
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: just hit the power-button
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> mhh, isn't it binded with a direct shutdown script?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> under kde
<manveru_> you are suspended, right?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> y
<manveru_> since KDE is not running anymore in that case
<Xirdneh> marteus, well y see in synaptic i have the gstreamer-0.8
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> mhh
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i'll try
<Xirdneh> and also the kaffeine gstreamer
<marteus> Xirdneh: i think it's called gstreamer0.8-plugins
<marteus> Xirdneh: but it's from multiverse repository
<Xirdneh> marteus yup that one to... im reading in the guide that i need some mor plugins let me install it and ill get back
<nalioth> there are 2 of those gstreamer plugins pkgs
<marteus> Xirdneh: sure
<nalioth> the other one is the same but ends in -multiverse
<flixor> question in wich dir is kmail saving the mail
<manveru_> ~/mbox (when you didn't change anything)
<flixor> kee
<stratovarius> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stratovarius> guys I installed america's army. in a console I wrote sh armyops and it tells me 
<stratovarius> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stratovarius> what do I have to install?
<manveru_> libstdc++6-4.0-dev
<manveru_> propably
<nalioth> stratovarius: libstdc++*-dev
<manveru_> ah, yeah, better choice :)
<stratovarius> manveru it is already ionstalled
<stratovarius> *installed
<manveru_> hmm
<manveru_> do a 'ls -la /usr/lib | grep libstdc++.so' and look if there is a file
<stratovarius> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       18 2005-10-26 18:13 libstdc++.so.6 -> libstdc++.so.6.0.5
<stratovarius> -rw-r--r--   1 root root   919540 2005-10-01 16:14 libstdc++.so.6.0.5
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ehi..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> suspend ...... i can't resume
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> even pressing power button for hundreds of times..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> sosob
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> while hibernate should work... i used that in the past
<stratovarius> manveru that was my output
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> manveru_: another question.. 
<manveru_> stratovarius: ok, so you have to get a old version of the lib
<stratovarius> he he how can I get it?
<manveru_> 'sudo apt-get install libstdc++5-3.3-dev'
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> manveru_: why it doesn't work? did it happens before?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> manveru_: and what about the performance profiles?
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: well, it very much depends on the laptop you have
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i dunno what conservative and userspace means
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> do you?
<manveru_> Tallia1-KubuntuB: i guess you have to lookup the docs for the app
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> where?
<manveru_> these are features of acpi afaik
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> afaik?
<manveru_> http://rffr.de/acpi
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ok
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> tnx
<manveru_> as far as i know
<Mars> Offtop question about english- I write playing or plaing ?
<manveru_> playing
<Mars> thanks
<stratovarius> manveru I installed the old version of the lib, I clicked on the link and the game seems it want to start but it doesnt start
<gan|y|med> hallo. i have installed kubuntu 5.10 and i need root privileges... but there is no root password...
<seth_k|lappy> hi gan|y|med 
<manveru_> gan|y|med: there is no root-password, for everything that requires root-privileges use 'sudo'
<seth_k|lappy> there is no root password in Kubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> !tell gan|y|med about rootsudo
<manveru_> stratovarius: wich means?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gan|y|med about root
<seth_k|lappy> way ahead of you nalioth 
* nalioth is old and slow
<stratovarius> I click on the link, a little window gets opened but the game doesnt want to start
<gan|y|med> thx. but i hate that kind of system behaviour... it reminds me on windooz
<manveru_> gan|y|med: -.- if you insist of becoming root, do a 'sudo su'
<seth_k|lappy> gan|y|med, I should think not... Windows would let you do anything you want without a password, just like becoming root
<seth_k|lappy> sudo makes you use a password for everything
<stratovarius> manveru I click on the link, a little window gets opened but the game doesnt want to start
<seth_k|lappy> I think you should give it a go on learning to do things the sudo way, gan|y|med 
<manveru_> stratovarius: i know - but i don't know what is happening
<stratovarius> :(
<manveru_> stratovarius: is there no community for americas army on linux?
<gan|y|med> no, i mean it more generally... mr gates tends to tell one what one has to use... and therefore tries to limit one's possibilities
<Xirdneh> marteus. well it was that i needed several packages in order to play that thnx a lot
<Xirdneh> other question regarding Kaffeine, i open kaffeine and try to add the whole directory where i have my MP3s but it crashes for some reason :S... i have installed the plugins and i have the latest Kaffeine version... i hvae like 2000 mp3s
<Treefrog> more GRUB stuff. I get it to boot as far as the menue now but on selecting a linux installation I get error 17 any one have a clue where to move on that?
<gan|y|med> i'll do. just for the beginning i go the traditional way... my x.org server doesnt start on my nb (radeon x700)...
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, you're trying to install armyops?
<manveru_> gan|y|med: it is fun to hear about sudo being traditional :)
<manveru_> gan|y|med: for problems with your x-server, go to #xorg
<stratovarius> manveru there is thi error
<stratovarius> stratovarius@ubuntu:~/armyops$ sh armyops
<stratovarius> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<stratovarius> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<stratovarius> History:
<stratovarius> Exiting due to error
<stratovarius> what can I do?
<manveru_> install your 3d-drivers?
<stratovarius> mm I dont know U are the expert :D
<manveru_> have you done that already?
<stratovarius> no
<manveru_> good, i guess you need 3d to play it
<stratovarius> how to install 3g drivers?
<stratovarius> *3d
<manveru_> what card?
<gan|y|med> thx
<stratovarius> nvidia gforce2 mx if I remember
<manveru_> perfect, should be easy
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> is there a way to change the speed of the professor set by klaptop when the system is in userspace?
<nalioth> have you been to the AA homepage and seen what is required?
<gan|y|med> ciao
<manveru_> there is an excellent tutorial in the ubuntu-forum
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> cioa
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> italy!!
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> o almeno credo
<stratovarius> w italy
<stratovarius> :D
<manveru_> stratovarius: i guess you don't speak german...
<stratovarius> mmm no I dont 
<manveru_> k, i will write you a small tutorial on base of the forum, since it is in german
<manveru_> should be 10 lines or something
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> is there a way to change the speed of the professor set by klaptop when the system is in userspace?
<stratovarius> k thx
<stratovarius> may u give me also the link of the forum?
<seth_k|lappy> http://ubuntuforums.org
<stratovarius> thx seth
<stratovarius> do u use america's amry?
<seth_k|lappy> there's an armyops tut in there too, and it's english :P
<seth_k|lappy> yeah I do
<seth_k|lappy> I get 20 FPS more in Linux than in Windows :)
<stratovarius> do u know some other free games for linux?
<manveru_> stratovarius: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<manveru_> found one in english :)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> is there a way to change the speed of the professor set by klaptop when the system is in userspace?
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, there's always enemy territory
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1-KubuntuB, yes
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1-KubuntuB, right-click the plug/battery in your system tray applet
<seth_k|lappy> and choose Processor Throttling
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, open Adept and install nvidia-glx-legacy and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386-nvidia-legacy
<seth_k|lappy> (If you haven't enabled the restricted repositories you'll have to do that first)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: i can change only the profile
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i want to change the setting of a specific profile
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1-KubuntuB, you don't have an option called "CPU Throttling" ?
<seth_k|lappy> let me show you a pic
<stratovarius> thx seth
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> what are userspace and conservative profiles?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes but it is only a checkbox
<grothesk> Hi there!
<seth_k|lappy> Oh I see Tallia1-KubuntuB, you want to permanently change the processor usage for one profile?
<grothesk> How can I install the gnome desktop environment under kubuntu?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes
<seth_k|lappy> grothesk, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i love powersave because it never starts the processor fan
<eGaTS> i broke my kubuntu :(
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> but i think that i can have something better that 700 MHz
<manveru_> does your processor love it as well? :)
<grothesk> I can't find it in adept.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: any suggestion?
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1-KubuntuB, look in SystemSettings > Laptops & Power > Laptop Battery
<seth_k|lappy> there, you can set default CPU throttles
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> k, what about userspace and conservative?
<seth_k|lappy> not sure exactly what each does
<seth_k|lappy> conservative sounds like it conserves battery
<eGaTS> i need some help please
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, just ask :)
<seth_k|lappy> don't ask to ask
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: i didn't find it
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: is it in kcontrol?
<eGaTS> i rebooted and now my resolution and refresh rates are stuck on 640x480@60Hz :(
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1-KubuntuB, no
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: i got a power-control -> laptop battery
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ah
<seth_k|lappy> it is in SystemSettings. Are you using breezy?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes
<seth_k|lappy> oh, well that'll work too
<grothesk> 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' delivers: Could not find ubuntu-desktop
<seth_k|lappy> but I'm not sure the options are the same
<gan|y|med> hallo again. i know i should go to #xorg... but i am there and nobody says anything so i'll jsut ask here, okay?
<seth_k|lappy> grothesk, what repositories do you have active?
<seth_k|lappy> gan|y|med, go for it
<gan|y|med> I have the following prob: x.org on kubuntu on nb - x.org starts up with kde - i can hear the kde sound - but the screen stays black.
<grothesk> seth_k|lappy: The default ones.
<gan|y|med>  any ideas? resolution is set to 1400x1050. i have tried it with 24bit and 16bit.
<seth_k|lappy> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: (The Ubuntu desktop system), section base, is optional. Version: 0.80 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<seth_k|lappy> gan|y|med, are you using the fglrx drivers?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: where have i to go?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: the options in there doesn't include what you said
<seth_k|lappy> grothesk, are you sure you don't have just the CD enabled? (i.e. not archive.ubuntu.com)
<eGaTS> how do i fix it?
<grothesk> *g* Sorry,,,
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1-KubuntuB, "Default Power Profiles"?
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, do you have an Intel integrated GFX chipset?
<gan|y|med> i haven't been able to find anything in the log file. the ati driver seems to start up. it is the proprietary driver according to the log. but it's a fresh install
<gan|y|med> i haven't changed anything
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ....
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: there i can change only the default profile.
<grothesk> seth_k|lappy: Now it works...
<seth_k|lappy> grothesk, cheers
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: i want to change the amount of cpu used when i am in powersave
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: my graphics are integrated, yes
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ANYONE know what userspace and conservative means?
<eGaTS> but before i rebooted, i had 1024x768 @ 80Hz
<grothesk> O.K.: Upadte runs now.
<stratovarius> manveru I did what u said me but the console gives me this error:
<stratovarius> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<grothesk> Do I have to change something in kdm to be able to switch between kde and gnome?
<stratovarius> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<stratovarius> Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault] 
<stratovarius> Aborting.
<stratovarius> Crash information will be saved to your logfile.
<stratovarius> X Error of failed request:  BadColor (invalid Colormap parameter)
<stratovarius>   Major opcode of failed request:  79 (X_FreeColormap)
<stratovarius>   Resource id in failed request:  0x2c0000c
<stratovarius>   Serial number of failed request:  107
<stratovarius>   Current serial number in output stream:  109
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1-KubuntuB, ack, now I see
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: my X.org log says "I810(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)"
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, please don't paste in the channel. Use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, alright, that's easy to fix
<stratovarius> ok sorry
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, in terminal: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seth_k|lappy> just copy and paste that ^
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1-KubuntuB, no idea how to actually change the physical properties of a profile
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, you will need to enable the GLX extension
<stratovarius> seth how can I enable it?
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: ok, i'm there
<seth_k|lappy> ^ in terminal
<seth_k|lappy> and make sure and check GLX when it asks you
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> seth_k|lappy: /etc/cpufreqd.conf
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, go down and find your "monitor" section
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> klaptop use this file..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i think
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, do you have "VertRefresh" and "HorizSync" lines?
<gan|y|med> ok, according xorg.conf i am using the "ati" driver... so i guess the mesa driver stuff. is there a prebuilt (k)ubuntu package of the original ati drivers?
<seth_k|lappy> gan|y|med, yes
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: nope.
<seth_k|lappy> gan|y|med, you need:
<seth_k|lappy> xorg-driver-fglrx
<seth_k|lappy> and linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<seth_k|lappy> install both of those
<gan|y|med> just with apt-get?
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<marteus> X
<seth_k|lappy> just c&p that ^
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, okay. What monitor do you have?
<seth_k|lappy> brand and model # please
<stratovarius> seth glx was already actived
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: it's listed as "HWP" in xorg.conf
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, did you install the binary drivers?
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, you don't know what kind of monitor it is?
<seth_k|lappy> what the brand name is?
<stratovarius> yes but a nvidia logo didnt appear me after the log out (and pressed ctrl alt backspace)
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: it's an HP M-series CRT
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<seth_k|lappy> ^ in terminal
<stratovarius> done now?
<seth_k|lappy> stratovarius, then you'll want to restart X once more
<seth_k|lappy> and you should get an nv logo
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, do you know a model number? :( it'll be on the back of the monitor if all else fails
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: i've been using kubuntu for a week and have rebooted several times. but somehow i broke something before this last reboot.
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: would it have something to do with removing the laptop packages from adept? i figured i didn't need them since i don't have a laptop.
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, the best way I know to ensure i810 is working correctly is to input modelines into xorg.conf, but to do that you have to have the model number
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, no... that shouldn't hurt
<seth_k|lappy> do you remember what packages?
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: not really. does adept keep a log?
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: it's an HP M70
#kubuntu 2005-11-03
<seth_k|lappy> no log afaik
<seth_k|lappy> thanks eGaTS, one sec
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: there is one, i just cant remrmebere where
<nalioth> eGaTS: open a term and type "locate dpkg.log"
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: i also found some other lines: "I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum"
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: and "I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed."
<seth_k|lappy> okay eGaTS, start by adding these two lines in the "Monitor" section of xorg.conf
<seth_k|lappy> nalioth, aptitude keeps a log, but adept afaik doesn't
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS:
<seth_k|lappy> HorizSync 30-70
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: dpkg (which is called by all apt programs) keeps a log
<seth_k|lappy> VertRefresh 50-120
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, then scroll down a bit and make sure you have 1024x768 as an option for each mode
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: ok, it says i removed klaptopdaemon and lm-sensors
<seth_k|lappy>  /var/log/dpkg.log, yeah
<seth_k|lappy> yes, those shouldn't matter
<seth_k|lappy> try adding those two lines and restarting X
<eGaTS> how do i restart X? do i have to reboot?
<Blissex> eGaTS: you can just do CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<seth_k|lappy> but that will kill everything
<seth_k|lappy> so close open work first
<seth_k|lappy> and save your documents
<johnsbil> Norway calling: I have to edit the sourcelist, but when I can not enter the system as root, I'm not able to edit. Do I have to do the operation in shell? 
* eGaTS crosses fingers
<seth_k|lappy> johnsbil, in terminal: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k|lappy> it will ask for your (user) password
<johnsbil> What does kdesu kate means?
<seth_k|lappy> kdesu = the KDE superuser privilege escalator thingy
<seth_k|lappy> kate = a text editor
<johnsbil> ok that means that I will open that file in that way?
<seth_k|lappy> yes, that's correct
<nalioth> johnsbil: means you will open the file with superuser priveleges, yes
<Xirdneh> hi there... another question yet... im trying to install the libdvdcss downloaded from the VLC page the thing is that I type ./configure and then make... but says bash: make: command not found... wtf?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Xirdneh about libdvdcss2
<Head_Fi> hello
<Xirdneh> ubotu, huh?
<ubotu> !find test
<Head_Fi> anyone can tell me wassup with alsaconf not being on kubuntu? 
<Head_Fi> I think I  used to have it b4
<Head_Fi> but not anymore
<johnsbil> thanks... it works
<Head_Fi> anybody can help me?
<Head_Fi> hello
<Head_Fi> ?
<Head_Fi> alsaconf?
<eGaTS> seth_k|lappy: it booted to a command prompt, so i commented those lines back out, and somehow it fixed itself
<seth_k|lappy> eGaTS, bah. It can't handle that synch rate then.
<seth_k|lappy> Possibly a bug in the i810 stuff
<seth_k|lappy> no more ideas from me, though :(
<eGaTS> but everything's back to normal now
<eGaTS> it fixed itself
<eGaTS> is there a guide to go through and streamline the boot process?
<eGaTS> cuz it was doing alot of unneccessary stuff, like looking up the time from an ntp server, and "checking the battery" (even though i removed the laptop packages)
<Blissex> eGaTS: lets say it is a very complex issue.
<eGaTS> Blissex: that's what i thought. can you point me somewhere so i can read up on it?
<stbain> eGaTS: under the system settings option off the main K menu, choose "System Services"
<stbain> you can control them from there
<eGaTS> cool :)
* mrmarcel is away. (auf wiedersehen und gute Nacht)
<Blissex> eGaTS: there are several faster/better boot systems, as people have been complaining a lot about boot times. Look for something like ''alternative/parallel/dependency based init''.
<Blissex> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/From-PowerUp-To-Bash-Prompt-HOWTO.html
<Blissex> http://www.winterdrache.de/linux/newboot/
<Blissex> http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=4711&offset=30&rows=45
<eGaTS> Blissex: i did read about initNG, but for right now, i'd just like to disable the things i don't need. the System services module is all greyed out though.
<Blissex> http://linuxfinances.info/info/init.html
<wasp_ems> if a program has crashed how do i close it?
<Blissex> eGaTS: look at 'man update-rc.d'
<eGaTS> Blissex: when i went to user management, it popped up a dialog box complaining about inter-process communications and dcopserver
<Blissex> eGaTS: that means your KDE session is a bit screwed up, nothing to do with boot.
<wasp_ems> ???
<eGaTS> Blissex: i'll say. something is still broken.
<Blissex> wasp_ems: sometimes you cannot. Try using the close-window button on the window.
<wasp_ems> it does not work..
<Blissex> wasp_ems: then probably you are stuck.
<Blissex> wasp_ems: try to kill the associated process... But sometimes that does not destroy the related window.
<wasp_ems> i went to upgrade to breeze but i am still waiting for packages...3hours have gone by..so i guess it is crushed
<wasp_ems> i cant access my external hard drive neither in linux nor in windows..in windows it says not formated, format now??anyone know what i can do to access and save my data?
<wasp_ems> ???
<tarheelcoxn> wasp_ems: you have access to another computer?
<wasp_ems> yes
<tarheelcoxn> wasp_ems: burn yourself a liveCD
<wasp_ems> of linux?
<tarheelcoxn> correct
<tarheelcoxn> you can use that to fix whatever you busted
<wasp_ems> how exactly?
<tarheelcoxn> wasp_ems: what's busted?
<wasp_ems> i dont know..i cant access my external hardrive
<wasp_ems> in windows it says not formated..format now?
<wasp_ems> in linux it cannot mount
<tarheelcoxn> wasp_ems: is it in your /etc/fstab?
<wasp_ems> ?
<tarheelcoxn> does the external drive have an entry in /etc/fstab
<tarheelcoxn> eg. /dev/sda1
<wasp_ems> dont knwo
<wasp_ems> know
<crimsun> open a Konsole, and type: mount
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> this comes up
<wasp_ems> /dev/hda2 on / type ext2 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<wasp_ems> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<wasp_ems> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<wasp_ems> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<wasp_ems> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<wasp_ems> /dev/hda1 on /media/51 GB Disk (hda1) type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<wasp_ems> /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<wasp_ems> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<wasp_ems> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<tarheelcoxn> wasp_ems: don't paste in here
<tarheelcoxn> use the paster
<wasp_ems> which paster?
<tarheelcoxn> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<wasp_ems> anyway..can you help in solving my problem?
<tarheelcoxn> so your only problem is that you can't mount this external drive?
<wasp_ems> i cant access it
<tarheelcoxn> and it's a usb drive?
<wasp_ems> cant get any data out of it
<wasp_ems> yes
<wasp_ems> well?
<tarheelcoxn> I'm on the phone
<tarheelcoxn> sorry
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> back in 2
<CzarAlex> when i hit printscreen...where does the screen shot go? a file? the clipboard?
<Riddell> CzarAlex: printscreen doesn't do anything as far as I know
<CzarAlex> Riddell, oh hm...how can I get a screen shot of my desktop to show off?
<Riddell> CzarAlex: ksnapshot
<StR> Hi all
* CzarAlex facepalms.. "Thank you."
<StR> Does anyone have problems with the RSS reader from kontanct? in kde 3.5b2?
<seth_k|lappy> StR, yeah, I get an error about feeds not being cached
<seth_k|lappy> Akregator still worked tho
<StR> seth_k|lappy: yes, but everytime i start it, all rss are downloaded again, and not marketd which ones I already read
<NeoFax12> Anyone know how to change card1 in ALSA to card0 for Breezy?
<manveru_> woot... kmail is really intelligent :)
<NeoFax12> I am assuming it is either a hotplug rule or udev rule
<manveru_> i just wanted to send a mail and it noticed that i didn't have an attachement, but mentioned one in the body...
<manveru_> linux never ceases to surprise me...
<tarheelcoxn> manveru_: daaaaamn. that's hot
<manveru_> yeah, if only every mail-program would ask... i hate people who send a message twice because they forgot the attachment...
<manveru_> but well, was just about to make the same mistake
* tarheelcoxn blushes
<crimsun> NeoFax12: I'm not sure what infrastructure KDE provides for easy switching, but you can always override it in the KDE controls
<tarheelcoxn> what happened to that wasp_ems person?
<tarheelcoxn> must not've been that urgent
<crimsun> 18:19 -!- wasp_ems [n=wasp@82-33-121-129.cable.ubr07.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  has
<crimsun>           quit [Remote closed the connection] 
<Blissex> NeoFax12: the module option 'index='
<tarheelcoxn> harumph
<NeoFax12> Blissex: In udev or hotplug?
<Blissex> NeoFax12: in whatever module options file you got...
<marteus> use glxgears -printfps
<crimsun> duh
<crimsun> it's actually a lot simpler
* crimsun smacks himself
<NeoFax12> Blissex: Kubuntu Breezy uses udev and hotplug, not modules.d
<crimsun> NeoFax12: we use modprobe.d, too
<crimsun> NeoFax12: the simple solution is to create an ~/.asoundrc that contains the "defaults.pcm.card X" line
<NeoFax12> Not for ALSA, for mousedev and keyboard
<crimsun> we use it for ALSA, too.
<crimsun> cf. /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> change X to the value of the card you wish to use, then restart arts and/or your ALSA applications
<NeoFax12> crimsun: That will swap card1 to card0? or just change card1 to default?  Will it also change the /dev/dsp?
<crimsun> it changes the "default" override
<crimsun> it's precisely what Martin added for Ubuntu
<izut> Is KDE moving to gstreamer? Or is just a Kubuntu thing?
<NeoFax12> Thanks! I will work on that right now.  I have been beating my head on the wall reading udev rules and hotplug
<crimsun> NeoFax12: you were barking up the wrong tree. Neither have anything to do with this.
<manveru_> izut: everything is moving to gstreamer
<NeoFax12> izut: KDE is moving to akode which can harness gstreamer/NAS/NMM...
<izut> Ok :) I remember Hoary was using akode.
<manveru_> what's about the new arts btw?
<flixor> guys is there anybody who is good with fetchmail and procmail
<manveru_> anything known about it?
<izut> Btw, there are any way to disable the rounded corners of selected icon text on konqueror?
<Blissex> izut: change the QT/KDE theme relevant to that.
<NeoFax12> install sound-slot-0 modprobe snd-card-0  NL: install sound-slot-1 modprobe snd-card-1
<NeoFax12> crimsun: I really don't understand the change X to the value of the card.  In my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base it just says 
<crimsun> NeoFax12: don't touch /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> NeoFax12: you're changing ~/.asoundrc
<crimsun> Ubuntu has a tool called set-default-soundcard that writes an ~/.asoundrc
<NeoFax12> OK, thanks again.  Where would I find a tutorial on writing this file?
<izut> Blissex: You know when you open konqueror and browse to you home, then select the Desktop directory? In other KDE versions the text is highlited with a square, now it is like Nautilus, rounded corner. I want to disable that.
<crimsun> the contents are:
<crimsun> defaults.pcm.card 0
<flixor> LOGVERBOSE=yes
<flixor> sorry 
<crimsun> I have 3 sound chipsets, so I can use a drop-down menu to select between them
<crimsun> each saved change results in a value between 0 and 2 inclusive being written to ~/.asoundrc
<NeoFax12> Thanks that worked
<crimsun> NeoFax12: the set-default-soundcard script is included in our alsa-utils package
<NeoFax12> I used set-default-soundcard 1 to switch 1 to 0
<crimsun> I imagine it would not take much work to integrate it into KDE if it hasn't already been
<crimsun> right, and that could be hooked into the control center pretty easily
<NeoFax12> It could be wrapped by Kaptain as I understand that to be like zenity is for GNOME
<NeoFax12> Maybe something to ask the guidance people?
<crimsun> nah, you want that functionality pushed into the control center
<NeoFax12> Guidance is as of breezy
<NeoFax12> Anyone know when I will be able to use Nerim's apt repo again?
<nalioth> NeoFax12: never for binaries
<nalioth> NeoFax12: debian binaries are not a wise choice for ubuntu
<NeoFax12> Does it have a source repo?
<nalioth> NeoFax12: i believe it does
<nalioth> debian source repos are the safest way to go to use debian stuff on ubuntu
<nalioth> letting apt-get build you a pkgs is a good idea
<NeoFax12> Or, does apt have the capability of compiling a deb-src based off of a req by another repo?
<nalioth> NeoFax12: ya lost me
<crimsun> you wouldn't compile a deb-src, you'd compile a deb.
<crimsun> the source is pulled from the deb-src reference
<crimsun> the build-dependencies of the source are pulled from deb
<NeoFax12> OK, Nerim's repo requires lib6.12.2 but kubuntu has lib6.12.1 can apt say the source is out there, let me compile it to satisfy the req?
<nalioth> NeoFax12: what program are you compiling?
<crimsun> that's a runtime shlibs dep
<NeoFax12> crimsun: True, but I was using that for illustrative purposes.
<crimsun> you just need libc6-dev installed
<NeoFax12> MEncoder is what I want.
<crimsun> grab it from multiverse
<NeoFax12> I have Mplayer CVS with gtk2 thanks to the forums.
<crimsun> that's easy
<crimsun> enable multiverse, then apt-get build-dep mplayer-586
<JabbaHut> Would Kubuntu run "well" on my Thinkpad 600x 650/P3?
<NeoFax12> So, just comment out Nerim's repo and it will grab that from multiverse?
<nalioth> enable universe, while you're at it
<crimsun> or rather, apt-get build-dep mencoder-586
<crimsun> JabbaHut: how much RAM? >128 ?
<NeoFax12> I have universe and multiverse already, but Nerim's is a higher build
<JabbaHut> crimsun, 259 meg
<crimsun> a higher build of what?
<JabbaHut> 256
<flixor> hya crimsun are you good with fetchmail en procmail 
<crimsun> JabbaHut: it'll do just fine
<nalioth> NeoFax12: NeoFax12 blah! if you want cutting edge, get the source from mplayer cvs
<crimsun> flixor: no
<NeoFax12> Both Mencoder and Mplaer
<crimsun> NeoFax12: if you have the source already, then just check that you've installed all the build-deps listed in debian/control:Build-Depends
<NeoFax12> nalioth: Would if I knew how to build a "sanctified" Kubuntu deb with it.
<crimsun> apt-get build-dep mencoder-586 should cover it
<nalioth> NeoFax12: what crimsun says
<flixor> thanks anyway crimsun 
<nalioth> i fail to see the fascination with "latest and greatest" i like stability in my box
<NeoFax12> nalioth: I like MPlayer with a GTK2 build to make it look like it fits.  Just personal thing.  Just like I try to avoid none GTK/KDE style software. i.e. wxWidgets, FLTK...
<crimsun> nalioth: it's always push-pull contention
<crimsun> erm...wxwidgets is gtk+ 2-based
<crimsun> I don't know of anyone who really prefers to compile wxwidgets against gtk+ or motif
<NeoFax12> You know what I mean. ;^)
<NeoFax12> Once the apt-get build-dep mencoder-586 is done. What do I do?
* nalioth suspects it stems from a former windows user's desire to reach the "new less buggy" version
<nalioth> NeoFax12: apt-get -b source mencoder
<nalioth> NeoFax12: apt-get -b source mencoder-586
<izut> Does kopete uses aspell to check spelling?
<Sgep> Why isn't Kurso de Esperanto included in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> Sgep: what is that?
<Riddell> izut: it uses kspell (which uses aspell)
<Sgep> A program to help people learn Esperanto
<izut> Riddell: I use my system in English, but I want to use pt_BR spell checking... How can I do that?
<ku_dude> Hello folks..
<ku_dude> anybody here knows what GUI-based utility in Gnome there is to mount a FAT drive as writable?
<ku_dude> anybody?
<Riddell> Sgep: add it to UniverseCandidates
<Riddell> izut: I'm not sure im' afraid
<sproingie> not too many people here in *K*ubuntu that would know
<Riddell> ku_dude: wrong channel
<ku_dude> Riddell: how you mean wrong channel? You mean I should be in Kubuntu?
<ku_dude> mmm #ubuntu right?
<Riddell> yes
<ku_dude> ok i'll try. thanks.
<avb> is anyone use kde 3.5b2?
<avb> i read that there are a lots of errors in this build
<avb> they are still not fixed?
<izut> Do you know how to display the Luxi font correctly?
<Riddell> avb: it is beta
<izut> brb
<avb> Riddell: yeh, i know. but usually kde betas works very stable
<Sgep> Riddell: 
<Sgep> How?
<Riddell> Sgep: how which?
<Riddell> avb: arts crashes, akregator has issues, file manager tooltips crash konqueror.  otherwise I'm using it fine
<Sgep> How to add it to UniverseCandidates
<Sgep> hi claydoh and acasto 
<acasto> hi Sgep 
<claydoh> hello Sgep 
<propagandhi> does anyone know of a download location for The Code video
<acasto> kubuntu is pretty nice
<izut> Back :)
<acasto> i'm just trying the livecd
<izut> So, any tip for Luxi font?
* Sgep realizes he has no clue if Kurso de Esperanto is F/OSS
<Xirdneh> hi there... i have a Dell Laptop... the thing is ... anybody here know how to enable my volume controls?... i mean the buttons that i have on the Laptop +Volume and -Volume... also the mute button they worked in GNome... any ideas ?
<izut> Try assign the shortcut in System Settings.
<propagandhi> check this out http://www.parascope.com/mx/articles/godin.htm
<Sgep> Does kubuntu come with an installed command-line mp3 player?
<Sgep> hi aseigo_home 
<Sgep> Adept froze and I killed it with Ctrl-Alt-Esc
<Sgep> How do I unlock the db thingy?
<aseigo> Sgep: apt-get clean? 
* aseigo tries to remember
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> how can i type using jaipanese characters?
<Sgep> ty
<Sgep> hi H
<kairu0> hey all
<kairu0> is the admin mode problem fixed in kde 3.5 beta 2?
<Armagguedes> kairu0 are you talking about the admin mode button bug?
<Armagguedes> i *think* it was fixed, but look at what cost
<Armagguedes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<kairu0> Armagguedes, yes
<Armagguedes> b1 had a couple glitches, b2 could be KDE v0.0.0.0.0.0.1 alpha for all i care
<Armagguedes> i'm annoyed by that bug too, but looking at the bug list for kde3.5b2, i'm definetely waiting for progress
<kairu0> any other bugs plaguing you?
<Armagguedes> i cant get the wifi to work, but i suspect its more a case of PEBKAC than anything else.
<Armagguedes> but as far as i can remember, the admin buttan is the only significant bug
<Armagguedes> just do SUDO KCONTROL at the konsole
<kairu0> my wifi works fine
<kairu0> with ndiswrapper that is
<bleach> Need some help.  Up boot of breezy the routing table does not have a default route.  I have tried several time entering the route in Network Setting under the Routes tap for the correct interface.
<propagandhi> bleach: have u edited /etc/network/interfaces
<bleach> yep, tried just manually entering the values there, still don't get a default route.
<Armagguedes> auto eth0
<Armagguedes> iface eth0 inet **
<Armagguedes> where ** is dhcp or static
<bleach> Can you make a gw/default in the interfaces file?
<propagandhi> bleach: how about pasting your interfaces file in the pastebin
<bleach> yep, have iface eth0 inet static and auto eth0
<Armagguedes> if indeed you want static, then afterwards add the ipaddress gateway etc fields
<Fackamato> hi from a slackware user
<Fackamato> :>
<Armagguedes> i have these fields
<bleach> yep, static is correct.
<propagandhi> Fackamato: hi
<Armagguedes> hostname address netmask gateway dns
<Knowerrors> Hi all, In konqueror, you can hover over forum post links to get a popup summary at cursor of the message... is there any way to make that popup stay longer?
<bleach> ok, I'll try the gateway entry... i presume it is just "gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" yes?
<Armagguedes> yeas
<Armagguedes> after each of those fields u type an ip and then return
<bleach> OK, thanks, will give that a try.
<hydrogen> does the qt-designer load properly for anyone else here?
<hydrogen> cause its rendering horribly for me
<Knowerrors> nevermind, I was moving the pointer slightly, popup stays now
<Armagguedes> soooo. any ideas on how i can switch to writting in japanese characters yet?
<Armagguedes> winxp used the alt-shit and alt-~ (or \, depends) to switch
<propagandhi> Armagguedes: you want to just randomly switch with a keyboard shortcut?
* kairu0 is back
<kairu0> in kubuntu this time hehe
<propagandhi> kairu0: yes we see that
<kairu0> oh ok hehe
<propagandhi> -> kairu0 has joined kubuntu	
<propagandhi> kairu0 is back	
<propagandhi> kairu0	in kubuntu this time hehe
<kairu0> oops i mean i rebooted into kubuntu
<propagandhi> talk about an entrance
<kairu0> not #kubuntu
<kairu0> i want to tweak my kubuntu boot
<kairu0> it takes about 79 seconds right now
<kairu0> i disabled mdadm and mdadm-raid
<kairu0> what else can i do
<Armagguedes> propagandhi im not sure
<Armagguedes> in XP all i had to do was to hit ctrl-shift and i would begin typing in japanese characters
<Armagguedes> but using the vocal layout of my keyboard
<Armagguedes> (in other words, A E I O U would remain like so)
<Armagguedes> instead of a key shuffle
<kairu0> thats funny i just wrote a howto about japanese support with scim
<regeya> how amusing.
<regeya> kairu0: if you're brave, you could use init-ng.  not recommended by me, though I did use it on a gentoo installation.
<kairu0> i tried that once. i couldnt make it work
<Armagguedes> kairu0 where can i read this howto
<kairu0> Armagguedes, http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1181.from1130549062;topicseen#msg4546
<Armagguedes> awesome
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<kairu0> yup
<luisito> hi!
<kairu0> hey
<kairu0> anyone recommend a torrent client for kubuntu?
<Fackamato> bittornado
<luisito> how do I add a new style in kde?
<Riddell> kairu0: have you tried skim?
<kairu0> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> kairu0: but your howto doesn't mention it?
<kairu0> Riddell, only in the title cuz i prefer scim without skim
<Riddell> ah, idn't know it worked without skim
<Riddell> kairu0: what does skim add then?
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i have a problem with divx on linux
<kairu0> maybe he fixed it
<Riddell> :)
<kairu0> wow i'm loving kubuntu so far
<kairu0> except my keymap problem
<kairu0> cant type spanish accents
* Sgep needs to leave for the night. Night all!
<Riddell> keymap is the next big beastie I have to investigate
<kairu0> you got a problem with it too?
<Riddell> I can see that it doesn't work, I don't use it myself but it's an important feature
<kairu0> i can type french accents but no spanish accents
<Riddell> hmm
<nalioth> kairu0: put the character map thing into your panel
<nalioth> oh wait, that's a gnome thinkg
<kairu0> thats too cumbersome anyway
<kairu0> theres a key that does accents, but if i type a e with an acute accent, it looks like regular e
<kairu0> any ktorrent users?
<Armagguedes> pls dont speak of torrents
<Armagguedes> now i cant find azureus in the repos
<Armagguedes> and i couldnt isntall it from the website's dl gtk package
<kairu0> i could
<kairu0> but it bogs down my system
<apokryphos> kairu0: sometimes, yes -- ktorrent's good.
<kairu0> ok thnkx
<Chiron> how do I enable eth0 and configure it with dhcp?
<Chiron> I need to manually do this
<stupendo44> are you in kubuntu? you have the gui?
<Chiron> yeah
<stupendo44> ok, should be Menu > System Settings > Network Settings
<stupendo44> click Administrator Mode and type the password
<stupendo44> then you should be able to configure it
<Chiron> I can't see the button on the bottom
<Chiron> the window is too big
<Chiron> I only have a 1024X768 screen resolution
<nalioth> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chiron> it's a laptop
<Chiron> I can't make it any higher
<iceman> What do you use to install theme type files in Kubuntu .... 
<luisito> nalioth, why the kubuntu runs in crtl+alt+F9 and not in F8?
<nalioth> luisito: you'd have to ask the devs, why they chose that session
<_david_> hi
<luisito> nalioth, what I find is that now, with breezy the use of ubuntu and kubuntu at the same time seems to be more stable, to me...
<nalioth> luisito: want to go for 3? try xubuntu at the same time :0
<_david_> what's xubuntu?
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> [xubuntu]  Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<luisito> nalioth, I didn't know about that xubuntu..
<luisito> interesting
<_david_> what's the correct way to do things as root in kubuntu?
<_david_> i need to load the modules for my sound card
<iceman> whats application sets theme in kubuntu 
<regeya> sudo -s
<regeya> _david_: sudo
<hydrogen> meh
<hydrogen> sudo passwd root
<hydrogen> su - 
<nalioth> _david_: if you are working in the terminal, use sudo, if using a gui program, use kdesu
<_david_> thanks
<regeya> iceman: kcontrol
<regeya> iceman: for some reason System Settings doesn't have 'Theme' listed
<wotnarg> yuck, I had system settings
<wotnarg> why didn't they leave kcontrol
<wotnarg> much more powerful interface
<iceman> regeya can you run that from a terminal 
<hydrogen> you can still use kcontrol
<hydrogen> alt-f2> kcontrol
<wotnarg> yea, I do
<wotnarg> :p
<wotnarg> but its more effort
<Riddell> wotnarg: how is kcontrol more powerful?
<wotnarg> spawning windows makes it slower to change multiple settings
<Riddell> what spawns windows?
<stupendo44> plus the new kubuntu System Settings is buggy
<kkathman> good evening all :)
<nalioth> professor kkathman ! howdy
<apokryphos> stupendo44: bugs you've reported, I take it.
<stupendo44> uhh...
<stupendo44> I've seen most of them already reported actually
<orangey> stupendo44: what bugs?
<apokryphos> like which ones?
<orangey> it's not hard to believe there are bugs..
<stupendo44> double-click an icon in System Settings, then resize the window. You can see icons behind it that you shouldn't. Only does it on double-click.
<stupendo44> and Administrator Mode doesn't work half the time
<stupendo44> and since my settings are to my preference of double-clicking icons, I would think that system settings respects those, but no.
<apokryphos> stupendo44: I can't see the first bug you're talking about, and the second one isn't specific to systemsettings (kcontrol has it too -- it uses the exact same system)
<stupendo44> I kinda figured that second one
<apokryphos> stupendo44: errr, in kcontrol a double-click would bring about the same behaviour regardless of your settings
<orangey> aah. I see what he's talking about.
<stupendo44> apokryphos: what?
<apokryphos> aha, I see it too with Font Installer double-click
<orangey> apokryphos: yeah, the double click thing messes things up
<apokryphos> stupendo44: which part was hard to understand?
<orangey> interesting bug : )
<kkathman> hey there nalioth...how are you tonight sir?
<stupendo44> about double-clicking... I'm not sure which aprt you're refetting to.
<nalioth> busy helping
<kkathman> evenin apokryphos  :)
<stupendo44> *referring
<orangey> apokryphos: do you see his bug #1?
<apokryphos> orangey: yes, I mentioned I did 8)
<stupendo44> I meant that I would expect the icons in System Settings to require a double-click to open, but they open on a single click
<apokryphos> kkathman: hey
<orangey> apokryphos: You're not as easy to understand as you may believe : ) I was confused : )
<apokryphos> stupendo44: you're saying systemsettings doesn't respect your double-click setting... but, kcontrol of course wouldn't as well
<stupendo44> kcontrol has a different layout
<stupendo44> kcontrol doesn't use the icons
<apokryphos> orangey: forgive me for thinking I am; I'm talking standard English :P
<apokryphos> stupendo44: well, it can, but sure -- it uses tree-view in Kubuntu by default.
<orangey> oh yeah. Nobody has ever been misunderstood in standard english : )
<stupendo44> oh, I see... I haven't seen that before
<apokryphos> stupendo44: I prefer it -- something like View -> Icon Mode
<stupendo44> I don't like having to go back and forth in subsections. That's why I like the tree view in kcontrol
<apokryphos> whateveryourflavour
<stupendo44> orangey: lol
<orangey> stupendo44: this isn't a problem. This is open source software! If something doesn't match your preference, then change your preference!
<stupendo44> I understand that. I wasn't saying it was a problem. I was just stating my preference
<stupendo44> I'm actually suprised by the amount of flexibility in linux in general.
<nalioth> stupendo44: you can make your linux do or look like anything you desire
<stupendo44> I was just checking out koffice, and I find it very helpful that you can change any of the keyboard shortcuts that you want. Can't do that in windows
<stupendo44> or at least it's significantly more difficult to do so...
<kkathman> stupendo44: thats a fairly consistent capability in all KDE apps to my knowledge
<stupendo44> it appears to be. very nice I say.
<kkathman> yes it is
<tarheelcoxn> how do I clone a user?
<tarheelcoxn> in one command?
<kkathman> in one command?
<kkathman> hmm
<tarheelcoxn> yeah
<tarheelcoxn> I've cloned users by adding a user and then going back and adding that user to each group
<tarheelcoxn> but that's a pain in the neck
<tarheelcoxn> do I have to edit adduser.conf ?
<tarheelcoxn> too late
<tarheelcoxn> I bit the bullet and added the new user to all the groups
<tarheelcoxn> le sigh
<regeya> oy 
<regeya> tarheelcoxn: way to make US feel silly
<tarheelcoxn> regeya: :(
<tarheelcoxn> sorry
<kkathman> did you figure it out tarheelcoxn  :)
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: nope
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: I just added the new user to each group in turn
<tarheelcoxn> I should write a script that does that or something
<kkathman> should be able to
<kkathman> ahh ok
<tarheelcoxn> groups <user> spits out...
<ashay> hello, I cant see the sidebar in Konqueror. using 5.10
<tarheelcoxn> <user> : <user> group0 group1 ... groupN
<tarheelcoxn> now how do I chop that automatically so I get group0, group1, etc passed as arguments?
<strike4ce> What is Xfree86 and why do I have to have it to install an ATI driver?
<tarheelcoxn> strike4ce: who told you you have to have it?
<tarheelcoxn> strike4ce: kubuntu comes with Xorg, the successor to Xfree86
<strike4ce> Ati driver site
<strike4ce> So xorg is better?
<tarheelcoxn> newer
<tarheelcoxn> mostly better, yes
<strike4ce> So it works with the ATI driver from ATI site?
<apokryphos> much better, yup
<tarheelcoxn> strike4ce: should
<tarheelcoxn> strike4ce: come back if you have trouble
<strike4ce> ok so why when I install the xorg driver does it say mesa and that Im missing Xfree86?
<strike4ce> !Xfree86
<ubotu> strike4ce: I give up, what is it?
<tarheelcoxn> strike4ce: because ATI's linux person must be lame
<tarheelcoxn> strike4ce: have you looked in the wiki for your GPU?
<kkathman> ubotu: Look it up man!!
<ubotu> kkathman: I give up, what is it?
<kkathman> geez he's low
<strike4ce> rv350
<kkathman> he needs more drive...or more beer
<strike4ce> What wiki?
<tarheelcoxn> !wiki
<tarheelcoxn> hmmm
<tarheelcoxn> !wiki xorg
<strike4ce> !WIKI
<tarheelcoxn> ahh
<tarheelcoxn> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<tarheelcoxn> ta-da!
<tarheelcoxn> strike4ce: let us know if that doesn't sort everything out
<strike4ce> tarheelcoxn: I've used it before
<tarheelcoxn> so that's a negative on the helpfulness?
<kkathman> anyone here use Quanta?
<strike4ce> tarheelcoxn: I want 3d can I get that with xorg?
<strike4ce> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<tarheelcoxn> strike4ce: you can
<strike4ce> tarheelcoxn: i can what?
<tarheelcoxn> get 3d
<strike4ce> how
<tarheelcoxn> good question... haven't messed with it myself
<tarheelcoxn> since your question isn't kubuntu-specific, you might try asking in ubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> err
<tarheelcoxn> #ubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> it's a busier channel
<tarheelcoxn> might have somebody in there right now who can point you to the right resource
<crimsun> strike4ce: that's not necessarily a "bad" thing
<kkathman> strike4ce: http://public.kitware.com/pipermail/vtkusers/2004-May/074126.html
<kkathman> strike4ce: always try Googling
<kkathman> there are lots of other entries for this message
<kkathman> strike4ce: here's another:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/33/2005/04/1/277294
<strike4ce> kkathman: allthat does is remove the error message
<kkathman> you read both of these?
<kkathman> I just put "Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" in Google...quite a few entries..maybe one of those will help :)
<iceman> Ok, where can you Add the god for saken themes from kde-look kubuntus theme manages sucks 
<kkathman> iceman: depends on what you download...there are usually tips on how to install them on kde-look.org
<kkathman> iceman: try and see if this comes up right on your system: http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=28
<iceman> not anything i have seen, where to cut and paste the parts or a command line script  to install 
<Darklock> <strike4ce> Damn you wasted my time.  thanx shithead
<Darklock> hope you guys can entertain him better ;)
<iceman> the stupid files on kde-look a lot are not kcsrc file types .. thats the issue 
<kkathman> yah thats true
<strike4ce> darlock why dont you stop trolling me
<kkathman> they are much harder to install
<strike4ce> Im trying to get help and you continue to mess with me
<strike4ce> damn
<iceman> kkathman how to ... ? 
<strike4ce> Anyone know how I can uninstall the restricted modules?
<iceman> kkathman i been fighting these stupid file for days now... 
<kkathman> iceman: some of those themes are easy to install, esp if they are kcsrc files. Some have to be configured and compiled
<kkathman> most have some sort of instructions, or a link to the author who usually has something to say about installation
<kkathman> but its time for me to goto bed...nighters :)
<iceman> kkathman a how to on compiling them, or cut and past the part ... 
<virtual> i'm having trouble installing the nvidia drivers on Kubuntu 5.10
<virtual> i've tried all the guides, still no luck..,  anyone got the 'definitiva answer' ?
<crimsun> virtual: are you following the directions on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<virtual> probably, i really dont remember
<crimsun> "probably"?
<virtual> i've been trying for the last 8 hours
<crimsun> there are only two commands
<crimsun> how could that take 8 hours?
<virtual> what if.. lets say, thos 2 commands dont bring joy ?
<strike4ce> what si the dpkg command?
<strike4ce> is
<strike4ce> !dpkg
<crimsun> virtual: what two commands did you run?
<virtual> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<virtual> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<virtual> here is the interesting bit
<strike4ce> hmm  I installed the rpm file to desktop converted it with alien and installed it and I have no error message but no 3d???  its the official ati driver?
<virtual> soz, had knock on door
<virtual> the instructions are for ubuntu... i'm running kubuntu
<crimsun> virtual: makes no difference
<virtual> i realise theyre practicaly the same
<virtual> so i followed the instructions, restarted KDE
<virtual> still no hardware accellaration
<crimsun> virtual: how did you restart KDE?
<virtual> simple things like moving windows around is jerky
<strike4ce> Ohh I should restart?
<crimsun> strike4ce: why alien an rpm? You could have just followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<virtual> ctrl+alt+backspace seems to work in kde
<virtual> as it says it would for gnome
<strike4ce> crimsun im using the official ati driver so I can get 3d capabilities
<crimsun> ctrl+alt+bkspace kills the current X server
<crimsun> strike4ce: ...did you follow BinaryDriverHowto?
<strike4ce> crimsun: I have followed that before
<crimsun> virtual: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto pastebin
<strike4ce> crimsun: Should I install the driver when X is stopped?
<crimsun> strike4ce: did you follow the directions on the wiki pages?
<virtual> done http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/409732
<crimsun> virtual: you're using 'nv', not 'nvidia'
<virtual> yes
<crimsun> so fix it
<virtual> i've installed vvidia drivers from nvidia.com on redhat, and edited xf config before, so i realise that and looked at my xf on Kubuntu
<crimsun> and comment out Load "GLcore" and Load "dri"
<virtual> saw after following the instructions that the nv line still existed
<virtual> changed it to nvidia (along with the other suggested changes to the module section)
<virtual> re-booted the machine, and x failed to start
<crimsun> heh, I bet I know what you did, but paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<virtual> replaced my edited config with a backup i made earlier and was able to run KDE again
<strike4ce> Crimsun I can onl get 3d with the official ATI drivers
<crimsun> strike4ce: what version is that?
<strike4ce> x.org 6.8.2
<virtual> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/409733
<virtual> ^^ my working config, with comments on the changes i made
<strike4ce> oops 6.8.0.8.18.8.2
<crimsun> virtual: so revert the changes you made and try again
<virtual> i dont understand
<crimsun> virtual: in other words, comment out Load "GLcore" and Load "dri", and change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<virtual> the changes i made stoped x from starting
<virtual> ^^ those changes stoped x from starting
<crimsun> yes, and I want you to save a backup copy of that log file
<crimsun> I need to see precisely where it's failing
<virtual> kk, ill be back
<virtual> thanks
<strike4ce> crimsun: you get that?
<crimsun> strike4ce: yes, give me a sec
<crimsun> strike4ce: so you have to use the newer driver? ok. Did you make the necessary changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<strike4ce> I dont even know how to get there
<crimsun> so you haven't edited it at all?
<strike4ce> crimsun: How do i open that file?
<crimsun> have you successfully installed the newer ATI drivers?
<strike4ce> no
<strike4ce> yes
<strike4ce> and the Xfree86 missing line went away
<strike4ce> Im so close lol
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> [08:13]  [470]  #java ##java Forwarding to another channel
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> [08:13]  [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> what i can do to access that channel?
<virtual> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/409735
<virtual> ^^ the result of the offending xorg.conf
<strike4ce> crimsun: Im sorry im new to linux
<crimsun> Tallia1-KubuntuB: /msg nickserv help register
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i can't go in that chat
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> the window don't open
<crimsun> virtual: um.
<crimsun> virtual: you told me you had read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> virtual: now it appears that you didn't.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> crimsun: ? WHAT i can do?
<virtual> i have, and others like it
<virtual> and forum posts
<crimsun> the very top of BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is very clear:
<crimsun> "*** *NOTE* There are now two nvidia binary drivers available. If you use the older TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets, install the legacy packages"
<crimsun> and guess which glx package you installed?
<virtual> probably both by now
<tarheelcoxn> Tallia1-KubuntuB: what happens when you try /msg nickserv help register ?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> where? in freenode server?
<crimsun> virtual: dpkg -l \*legacy\*|grep ^ii
<tarheelcoxn> Tallia1-KubuntuB: you want to start a konversation with the nickserv bot
<crimsun> Tallia1-KubuntuB: yes. type it.
<tarheelcoxn> Tallia1-KubuntuB: /msg nickserv help register
<strike4ce> Should I install fglrx dev files?
<crimsun> strike4ce: got it working?
<tarheelcoxn> should start that konversation
<tarheelcoxn> and you should get helpful instructions on how to register
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> crimsun: ok
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> it seems to work
<strike4ce> crimsun: no
<virtual> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-nvidia-legacy 2.6.12.4-11    Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<virtual> output from your syntax  :
<strike4ce> crimsun: Are you saying that if I follow that binaryhowto and use the drivers provided by kubuntu that I will have 3d or should have 3d?
<crimsun> virtual: now you need to install nvidia-glx-legacy
<virtual> according to Adept, the legacy package is no more
<virtual> ok, now its installed again
<virtual> just restart x now or somthing ?
<virtual> any other config needed ?
<strike4ce> crimsun: can I do fglrx config?
<crimsun> virtual: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name '*nvidia*.ko'
<crimsun> strike4ce: you should be able to follow the howto to get working hardware-accelerated 3D
<Heinerich> hi there :)
<crimsun> strike4ce: however, if you require the new drivers, just use 'em
<virtual> crimsun: done, got 3 lines output
<crimsun> virtual: and they are...?
<virtual> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<virtual> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<virtual> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile/nvidia.ko
<Heinerich> nvidia? worked for me after installing nvidia-glx out of the box.
<crimsun> virtual: excellent.
<crimsun> virtual: and you've installed nvidia-glx-legacy, correct?
<virtual> yes
<virtual> i used Adept to install it (it was onscreen at the time)
<strike4ce> crimsun: Im going to follow the instructions.  Im going to uninstall the ATI driver, and start from scratch with the how to.  Does it matter that its old?  The howto is for hoary and warthog
<crimsun> virtual: you need to uninstall nvidia-glx, however
<crimsun> strike4ce: Hoary instructions work for Breezy
<strike4ce> crimsun: Kubuntu breezy?
<virtual> Adept reports nvidia-glx as 'not installed'
<crimsun> strike4ce: correct
<strike4ce> crimsun ok
<virtual> and now reports nvidia-glx-legacy as 'installed'
<crimsun> virtual: ok, now try using the nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<virtual> then kill and restart X ?
<crimsun> yes
<virtual> brb
<virtual> i should have bitchX installed
<strike4ce> crimsun: brb
<fujisan> How do i get and install mozzila?
<fujisan> for kubuntu
<virtual> crimsun: guess what ?
<virtual> i still suck at tux racer  ;)
<virtual> thanks for your help  ;)
<fujisan> help me please virtual 
<crimsun> np
<fujisan> or crimsun 
<crimsun> fujisan: install firefox
<fujisan> i searched in adept and found a bunch of firefox and mozilla things but how do i know which one is the browser?
<crimsun> fujisan: sudo aptitude install firefox
<nalioth> fujisan: mozilla-firefox is the browser
<fujisan> what does aptitude do..? apt-get=aptitude?
<crimsun> aptitude is another program that uses libapt
<Heinerich> wow, seems to rock :)
<Heinerich> never tried this one before
<fujisan> how do i get my board which i copy pasted things?
<_liquidbinary_> hi!
<nalioth> fujisan: aptitude is a console frontend to apt-get
<fujisan> ok
<Strike4ce> crimsun I screwed up lol When I uninstalled the official ati driver it did me in
<Strike4ce> Doing a complete reinstall now
<Strike4ce> 4th time I have did it this month
<Strike4ce> u there crimsun?
<Hobbsee> hey all, quick question.  is there anyway i can reinstall grub without having my install cd?  ie some way over the internet?  Boot floppy wont work - i have no floppy drive
<Hobbsee> if not, it doesnt matter - i'll just reinstall grub when i get home again
<Hobbsee> hey nalioth :)
<Strike4ce> Is it bad to do alot of reinstalls?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: howdy
<Strike4ce> I keep messing up and I get directed to the dreaded black screen
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: are you leaving junk from previous installs sitting around?
<Strike4ce> no, format the partitions
<tarheelcoxn> Hobbsee: why do you need to reinstall grub?
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: o.0
<Strike4ce> tarheelcoxn is that ok?
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: why are you doing that?
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: there's nothing wrong with it
<tarheelcoxn> it just strikes me as overkill
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: you only have one computer to work with?
<Strike4ce> Well I installed the official ati driver and then decided to follow the how to so I tried to uninstall the official ATI driver and it brought me to that lovely black screen
<Strike4ce> no 2
<Strike4ce> Im on my desktop and kubuntu is reinstalling on my dual boot laptop
<tarheelcoxn> black screen? you mean a commandline interface?
<Strike4ce> yes
<nalioth> Strike4ce: does your cli have a login option?
<Strike4ce> yes
<Strike4ce> cli?
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: learning a handful of commands so you're not lost at a CLI is _VERY_ worth your time
<Strike4ce> theblack screen?
<tarheelcoxn> cli = command line interface
<nalioth> !cli
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Strike4ce> where can I find these commands?
<tarheelcoxn> ^^
<nalioth> Strike4ce: i suspect you may have a full linux install.  logging in and running "irssi" will bring you to irc (provided you have broadband AND your linux is installed, but not letting X start)
<Strike4ce> thanx does it hurt to do reinstalls?
<Hobbsee> tarheelcoxn: installing 98
<nalioth> Strike4ce: you seem to be repeating failure
<nalioth> reinstalling may not help
<nalioth> but it wont hurt your machine
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: no worries about reinstalls... just don't give up so easily in the future
<Strike4ce> yea, ok thats what I wanted to know
<tarheelcoxn> Hobbsee: man updategrub
<Strike4ce> Im not. Im to hardheaded
<Hobbsee> tarheelcoxn: but i wont be able to boot to linux at all, will i, if the MBR is overwritten?
<Heinerich> can you recommend any free 3d-ego-shooter to try my graphics card?
<Strike4ce> What I like about this is that it is hands on
<tarheelcoxn> Hobbsee: you want to fool 98 into thinking it has the MBR
<tarheelcoxn> grub will still have the MBR
<Hobbsee> tarheelcoxn: right
<Hobbsee> ok, i'll try
<tarheelcoxn> Heinerich: tuxracer?
<Heinerich> tarheelcoxn: the fire-button didn't work there ;-)
<Strike4ce> Can I get full 3d support with an ati mobility radeon 9600 pro turbo card just using the drivers supllied by kubuntu?
<tarheelcoxn> Heinerich: it's open source. add a gun. :P
<Heinerich> lol
<Strike4ce> anyone know?
<fujisan> Help i'm downlaoding a file from internet a mpeg file but i dont no where it will be stored?
<tarheelcoxn> fujisan: what with, firefox?
<fujisan> yes
<tarheelcoxn> if so, it'll be in ~/Desktop
<Strike4ce> can anyone answer that question?
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: not anyone here right now
<fujisan> ok found it i tried to open the file with Kaffeine but it crashed while i installed the necessary codec plugins?
<hap0> Hi all, just installed kubuntu for the first time tonight and it appears whatever was keeping it from working before has finally been fixed. Yeah. :)
<fujisan> hi
<hap0> Hi. :) I'm pretty happy with it. Nice simple look and feel. I really should track down that bug I filed and mark it resolved now. :)
<fujisan> So how do i open the mpeg file w/o kaffeine crashing due to a invalid operation?
<hap0> Try using a different program?
<tarheelcoxn> fujisan: which driver is it using?
<tarheelcoxn> xine?
<fujisan> i think gstreamer
<hap0> Hmmm, I've been encountering some issues as well. That's why I came over there. I've been looking through google, but didn't find much. My issue pertains to setting DNS and not having the settings be forgotten everytime I turn the laptop off.
<tarheelcoxn> '/????????????????????????????????
<tarheelcoxn> sorry
<tarheelcoxn> that was the kitten saying hello
<hap0> heh. :)
<nalioth> give it a pat from me
<tarheelcoxn> *kitten purrs*
<hap0> fujisan: Sorry to come in late to the conversation, but have you tried xine already? I understand it would be preferable to stick with the stock programs, but sometimes it helps to try others to help zero in on where the problem might be.
<fujisan> ok
<hap0> fujisan: If it works with xine, then the problem is with likely with kaffeine somewhere, if not, then something lower down at the OS level is likely the cause.
<fujisan> xine is a engine for Kaffeine?
<insanekane> yes
<fujisan> its not a different app
<insanekane> i had to use xine to make sound work ... if thats the problem you are refferring to
<insanekane> fujisan: xine has a frontend too ... kaffeine can also act as a frontend to xine
<tarheelcoxn> hap0: you've looked at /etc/resolv.conf?
<tarheelcoxn> if not, do some googling with that
* tarheelcoxn goes to feed kitten
<hap0> tarheelcoxn: Yep, and I changed it to suit, but then it changed back after reboot. Surprised the heck out of me as that was a first. I've never had that happen before.
<fujisan> i get the same error with xine
<fujisan> :/
<fujisan> shit
<hap0> tarheelcoxn: I'm sure I could set the network to static, but it's a laptop, and I move around a bit.
<tarheelcoxn> hap0: weeeeeird
* tarheelcoxn throws up hands
<hap0> tarheelcoxn: that's exactly what I thought and did. :)
<Strike4ce> how do I Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with a text editor?
<tarheelcoxn> fujisan: is the wiki lacking in helpfulness?
<fujisan> it crashed error: signal SIGFPE
<fujisan> yes it is
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: nano comes with kubuntu
<hap0> Strike4ce: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> Strike4ce: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<fujisan> it crashed error: signal 8 SIGFPE
<hap0> nalioth: heh. :)
<fujisan> i didnt foudn that error in the wiki tarheelcoxn 
<tarheelcoxn> fujisan: :(
<fujisan> what does that mean?
<tarheelcoxn> it was an expression of empathy
<tarheelcoxn> it's an emoticon
<fujisan> no the error
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<tarheelcoxn> ba-dum
<fujisan> which codec for kaffeine plays mpeg?
<fujisan> just tell me that
<hap0> fujisan: I'd say you might try re-installing xine, and then kaffiene. Sorry I can't offer much better than that. :/
<Strike4ce> kate crashed now what?
<hap0> fujisan: google: linux mpeg codec (?)
<hap0> Strike4ce: konsole: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fujisan> whats another mediaplayer besides Kaffeine
<fujisan> i dislike Kaffeine
<hap0> fujisan: mplayer
<fujisan> i installed 2 different mpeg codecs already for Kaffeine and they cant play the mpeg
<fujisan> k ty
<hap0> np
<hap0> hth
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to manually enable a wired or wireless connection in the CLI?
<fujisan> hehe mplayer does the trick
<fujisan> :P
<fujisan> ty hap0 
<hap0> goodnight all. Nice job fujisan. :)
<fujisan> i can finally few my special nude ladies mpeg files now :)
<fatejudger> lol
<Strike4ce> brb
<fatejudger> mplayer?
<fatejudger> mplayer sucks
<hap0> mplayer works in this case as opposed to everything else. sometimes that's all that matters.
<hap0> g'night all.
<Strike4ce> crimsun:  its working
<nalioth> fatejudger: ifup and ifdown
<Heinerich> night? well ok,good night hap0 :)
<fatejudger> nalioth: damn, that's right
<Strike4ce> tarheelcoxn: I have it setup for my card now
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: congrats
<fatejudger> nalioth: I kept doing "ifconfig eth0 up"
<Strike4ce> tarheelcoxn: How can I tinker with the resolution?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Strike4ce about fixres
<tarheelcoxn> Strike4ce: if you want to keep fiddling in the .conf, there are stanzas for resolution
<tarheelcoxn> just keep a backup
<fujisan> lol i can only download at 300 KB/s but this site gave me 1000 KB/s haha
<fatejudger> nalioth: so what would be the whole command?
<fatejudger> nalioth: just ifup or ifdown?
<fatejudger> nalioth: what if you wanted it interface specific?
<nalioth> fatejudger: ya got me, i dont ever use them "ifup --help"
<fatejudger> nalioth: what do you use?
<nalioth> fatejudger: i dont. my network interfaces dont ever get changed
<tarheelcoxn> fatejudger: on my laptop I use ifup wlan0
<tarheelcoxn> for the internal wireless
<tarheelcoxn> and ifup ath0 for the 802.11g pcmcia card I got (atheros chipset)
<fatejudger> I have an atheros card too
<fatejudger> ath0
<fatejudger> I tried doing "iwconfig ath0 up"
<tarheelcoxn> there you have it
<fatejudger> tarheelcoxn: ok, thanks
<fatejudger> tarheelcoxn: I don't know if I want to try it right now but I might later
<tarheelcoxn> fatejudger: you looked with lsmod to make sure the atheros module is loaded?
<fatejudger> lsmod?
<tarheelcoxn> fatejudger: I remember the atheros module being a pain in the neck to get compiled and installed
<fatejudger> I know that ath0 is recognized as my card
<tarheelcoxn> but that was six months ago
<fatejudger> no, it worked out of the box
<tarheelcoxn> wow
<fatejudger> I have Breezy
<fatejudger> that's why I waited for Breezy
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<fatejudger> I had Hoary on my desktop, but I waited for Breezy for my laptop
<fatejudger> after I heard of the extreme laptop support
* tarheelcoxn shrugs
<tarheelcoxn> I jumped on Sid with my laptop in 2002
<tarheelcoxn> 's been quite the learning experience
<fatejudger> Sid... that's debian
<nalioth> etch is calling, heh
<fatejudger> why are you in the Kubuntu channel then?
<fatejudger> etch?
<tarheelcoxn> fatejudger: because I've got four computers here, two of which are running kubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> fatejudger: etch is the testing version of debian right now
<fatejudger> tarheelcoxn: ah
<fatejudger> tarheelcoxn: sounds like someone likes to live on the wild side
<fatejudger> tarheelcoxn: testing, that's not for me
<tarheelcoxn> :D
<tarheelcoxn> fatejudger: there are always three "releases" at any given time for debian--stable (sarge right now), testing (etch right now), and Sid (unstable)
* nalioth just wanted to mention the youngest member of debian, in case anyone wanted to see how nice it was in kubuntu land
<tarheelcoxn> Sid never gets renamed
<tarheelcoxn> you remember the movie _Toy_Story_?
<tarheelcoxn> debian releases get names from the movie
<tarheelcoxn> Sid was the kid next door who blew things up
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: no kidding. (k)ubuntu feels like cheating compared to debian
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: dont you mean s/x/k/ubuntu?
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: that. yeah
<nalioth> as there is now an official "server-ubuntu" and xubuntu
<virtual> :|
<tarheelcoxn> there's also ubuntu-lite
<tarheelcoxn> time for ubuntu-bed
<tarheelcoxn> g'night all
<virtual81> nite
<Heinerich> g'n tarheelcoxn 
<Heinerich> 9:55 in the morning here...
<Heinerich> :-)
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: ubuntu-lite is not official and is not nice (to some)
<fujisan> Ubuntu is based on Debian
<fujisan> is Debian better then Ubuntu?
<nalioth> fujisan: they all have their uses
<fujisan> nalioth:  you were from Texas right?
<fujisan> are*
<nalioth> fujisan: yes
<spiral> hi
<fujisan> ok i needed to see if my memory works again i took to many herbals homeopathic drugs for my concentration and my brain was doing all kinds of werd stuff yesterday
<fujisan> So which timezone is Texas in?
<fujisan> central time
<fujisan> pacific
<fujisan> eastern
<fujisan> deviation from gmt is how + - Hours?
<nalioth> gmt - 5 currently
<fujisan> i'm in gmt +1
<fujisan> so its 4:15 am in Texas
<nalioth> 315
<fujisan> ok
<fujisan> then you are in gmt-6
<fujisan> or i'm in gmt+2
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> confusing
<spiral> hi
<johnsbil> Good morning ! Norway calling!
<Whistler> how can i make program to start on boot?
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> someone can tell me how to listen to streaming music?
<jpgeerets> if i click the button, i get the question: what should firefox do with this file?
<jpgeerets> it has an extension of .asx
<lunitik> When can we expect KDE3.5beta2 to be in dappy propper?
<lunitik> having issues with certain packages due to the repo's not being concurrent...
<lunitik> (mainly guidance deps)
<lunitik> Worst thing about Python... it always seems like a moving target  :/
<lunitik> Also... I'm having issues with panels... transparant... I get white or black blocks every so often...
<lunitik> Also, would be nice if the clock applet took up less room... but thats ok....
<lunitik> with blocks... seems to be random after clicking buttons on the panel.....
<lunitik> mousing over fixes it temp.
<lunitik> yay... no ones awake....
<virtual81> i'm awake
<virtual81> ;)
<likarum> Hi
<Fuji-san> hi read this story :-) http://www.linuks.mine.nu/debian-faq-wiki/TheFable
<tore> Hi.  Is it possible to override the Live CD's default behaviour of using any available swap partitions on the hard drives?  It won't boot for me as that drive is defective
<Fuji-san> i dont know tore
<tore> Fuji-san: okai.  I'm trying to use the live cd in order to recover what I can from a hard drive crash.  But, on the crashed hard drive there is a swap partition - which makes the Live CD fail :(
<Fuji-san> try asking in #ubuntu
<Fuji-san> i'm not an expert user
<tore> I will, thanks.
<Cheapy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73057&page=2 
<Fuji-san> hi read this story :-) http://www.linuks.mine.nu/debian-faq-wiki/TheFable
<seezer> hi
<amd123> hi erm
<amd123> could some one help a bit?
<virtual81> hey
<amd123> hi :)
<virtual81> whats the trouble ?
<amd123> well um, i'm really new to all this, and though I tried searching the docs im not sure how some things work
<amd123> currently, i'm running ubuntu, and are now apt-gettin the kde
<virtual81> i dont know if i can help, i'm a little new myself
<_thiago> good morning you nerds!
<amd123> oh :)
<amd123> well, if not you then maybe some1 else could know the following:
<_thiago> is the KDE 3.5 beta 2 too buggy?
<amd123> 1) I have noticed that gnome comes with a number of softwares. Will these disappear/can I use them still when I install KDE?
<_thiago> and how do I get ir
<_thiago> ?
<amd123> 2) When I now install KDE, will my system start using that as a default immediately?
<_thiago> please help me
<amd123> hi _thiago :)
<virtual81> amd123 : not really sure about your second question
<amd123> what about the first?
<virtual81> i know KDE has a large number of apps suited to it
<virtual81> most of them start with "K"... its quite annoying.. lol
<virtual81> like Konquer for file and web browsing
<virtual81> and Konversation for IRC (i think most ppl in here are using it)
<virtual81> terminal program called Konsole
<virtual81> Krita for editing pics
<virtual81> i like KDE, i just wish the programs had sensible names
<amd123> I understand, but can still use gnome-programs with KDE?
<amd123> oh and 3) is it possible to get the gnome-applications without installing gnome / the way around, KDE apps without installing KDE?
<virtual81> having everything start with a "K" comfuses the eye when wanting to work quickly
<virtual81> i think there is a way of using native Gnome apps in kde, but i'm no expert
<amd123> I understand
<virtual81> my last few linux machines were headless personal servers
<amd123> :)
<virtual81> so i havent used a Linux GUI for a long time
<virtual81> i installed my own prefered apps anyway
<virtual81> Firefox + Thunderbirs + Gaim + X-Chat
<virtual81> Gaim seems very polished from what it was years ago
<amd123> wii
<virtual81> wii ?
<_thiago> oi pessoal
<_thiago> alguem com o cu na mao?
<_thiago> how do I get my kubuntu sound working with 2 different apps at the same time?
<_thiago> please kubuntu experts, give a hand!
<virtual81> good question
<virtual81> i had the same problem
<_thiago> which sound system do I have to choose? ALSA, Open Sound, whatever?
<_thiago> hey guys? please !
<_thiago> amd 123 please dont leave me!!
<virtual81> i think ALSA is the latest and greatest, tho i still dont know how to fix your problem
<_thiago> thaks anyway
<virtual81> i'm working on other things at the moment, but if i come across a fix and see you around, ill let you know
<_thiago> thank u
<_thiago> are u a linux expert or something?
<virtual81> no, sorry
<_thiago> thanks man , good fo u..hehe
<virtual81> i knew enough to get a basic lamp setup going on a few headless redhat boxes, thats about all
<_thiago> coco no cabelo?
<raphink> coconut in the hair?
<raphink> or something else in the hair ?
<AnGelo> can anyone tell me how install nvidia drivers on kubuntu ? [poland] 
<AnGelo> ??
<virtual81> hey AnGelo
<virtual81> what card you got ?
<AnGelo> geforce 6600 palit
<AnGelo> and kubuntu 5.10 :)
<AnGelo> what's kernel precompiled source ?
<virtual81> i think that means that somthing is pre-compiled to suit your kernel
<virtual81> but i'm no expert
<AnGelo> nvidia driver install writes "Kernel precompiled source needed" download and try again... :(
<virtual81> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<virtual81> ^^ take a look there
<AnGelo> :)
<virtual81> i have to unplug this monitor now, ill be arounf later
<virtual81> good luck with it
<AnGelo> thanks, i will try 
<_xuniL> i could need some help
<plbgnr_> hello, I have just installed kubuntu 5.04 and now I see on www.kubuntu.org that it is available kubuntu 5.10 ..how can I upgrade kubuntu?
<JohnnyFish> .GET, napster-like file searching for IRC. http://dotGET.org/ (Version 0.01.012 Beta Build 3222! -- mIRC 6.12) -- 6 files shared 30.51MB
<_xuniL> look in the kmenu
<Distro^Junkie> best bet is to download the new one and do a fresh install 
<plbgnr_> Distro^Junkie: do you do it in this way? ...and then you install all packages again?
* sadistic_kitten would like some help with ./configuring...
<Distro^Junkie> plbgnr_: when you put the disc in kubuntu will recognize it as an upgrade and ask you if you want to upgrade
<stdoubt> Hi -i was running Debian and have installed kubuntu on another partition. Compared with Debian kbuntu has a l0t of stuff running at bootup
<Distro^Junkie> that's if you are in the desktop already plbgnr_ 
<stdoubt> ..now there seems to  be something accessing my HDD every second or so like a heartbeat -any clues on what it might be?
<plbgnr_> Distro^Junkie: thanks, it's nice feature :)
<Distro^Junkie> np plbgnr_ 
<Distro^Junkie> glad to help
<Distro^Junkie> stdoubt: not sure
<Distro^Junkie> don't know what you setup 
<stdoubt> was a basic regular install
<stdoubt> only non-indigenous progs are like celestia and gkrellm
<stdoubt> brand new install
<kairu0> hello
<sadistic_kitten> how do you install rpms in kubuntu?
<sadistic_kitten> is the command still rpm -Uvh (filename)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: use alien
<sadistic_kitten> alien?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it alows you to convert/install rpms
<Kamping_Kaiser> on Debian systems
<stdoubt> ubuntu is not debian!!
<stdoubt> well, it is, but alien might give the likes of this one fits ;] 
<stdoubt> sadistic: what do you need in rpm that's not alread a deb?
<kairu0> i rebooted at one point today, logged in at kdm, and then i couldnt get to my desktop. i heard the startup sound, saw an empty panel at the bottom, but no icons, no right-click menu, etc. how can i recover from this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stdoubt: itd Debian enough
<sadistic_kitten> how do I use alien?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: sudo alien -i file.RPM
<stdoubt> but don't use it on source rpms just binary (and read the man page:)
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: shouldn't it be -Uvh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: why?
<sadistic_kitten> I don't know I've been told that that is better
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: then use that
<sadistic_kitten> something about update
<kairu0> any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: fraid not
<kairu0> i am running successfully as another user right now but i'd like to recover that user
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: IMHO, your using RPM, so your getting a big sharp sword and lying on it. wether it's installed right is basicly irrelevent ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: did you use sudo $guiapp before it broke?
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: ./configure is always a bitch to me
<kairu0> what is $guiapp?
<sadistic_kitten> and I can't apt-get it
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: anyold gui app. like kcontroll
<kairu0> i did
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's probably it
<Kamping_Kaiser> open konsole, then type 'su yourlogin'
<kairu0> any other apps i should not run?
<kairu0> ok
<kairu0> then what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then type 'sudo chown -R yourname.yourgroup /home/yourname/'
<Mez> lo all
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: use kdesu for gui apps
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: it says that the command "alien" isn't found...
<Kamping_Kaiser> and sudo for command line apps
<kairu0> oh ok thanks man!
<kairu0> i'll try right after i eat dinner!
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: then you have to install it. it's in main
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: so apt-get it?
<kairu0> if it works, i'm joing your religion 
<kairu0> hehe
<kairu0> bbl
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: yes
<sadistic_kitten> k
<sadistic_kitten> why does everyone hate rpms so much
<Kamping_Kaiser> because they are Red Hat packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> and apart from breaking stuff, when used on Debian boxes, when used on Red Hat boxes, they generate 'RPM hell'
<Kamping_Kaiser> aparently urpmi fixes it somewhat
<stdoubt> nobody hates rpms, but dpkg and apt just rule over tham is all ;] 
<sadistic_kitten> hmmm oh well
<Kamping_Kaiser> infact apt-get was ported to Red Hat
<Kamping_Kaiser> and still cant fix their problems properly :D
<sadistic_kitten> if ./configure worked for me then I'd use that a lot more
<sadistic_kitten> (if apt didn't work first)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: what are you installing from RPM?
<hydrogen> I hate rpm's.
<sadistic_kitten> because I can't do it with ./configure
<Kamping_Kaiser> *what*
<sadistic_kitten> oh
<sadistic_kitten> soundkonverter
<ubuntu> Hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Ubuntu
<ubuntu> Hi Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<ubuntu> Kasier where you from
<Kamping_Kaiser> Australia
<ubuntu> New York here
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: is there a way to install a src.rpm ?
<sadistic_kitten> because the only other rpms are suse rpms
<sadistic_kitten> unless you want to help me with getting ./configure working
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: i can try and help you with your ./configure. i cant help with src rpms :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows it going Ubuntu? any questions?
<sadistic_kitten> shall I paste the two lines here or in pastebin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2 lines can go here
<Kamping_Kaiser> i usualy say 5 and over is a flood
<sadistic_kitten> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sadistic_kitten> See `config.log' for more details
<sadistic_kitten> I've installed gcc
<_xuniL> g++
<_xuniL> ?
<sadistic_kitten> apt-get g++?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: do you have build-essentials?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the package
<sadistic_kitten> erm I don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably not then :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you will have to apt-get it in
<sadistic_kitten> apt-get g++?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: get the build-essential package
<sadistic_kitten> how do I do that?
<sadistic_kitten> what do you mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<sadistic_kitten> ok then
<sadistic_kitten> 5m on it
<sadistic_kitten> make that 4
<mpmc> Hi, All
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mpmc
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows it going sadistic_kitten
<stratovarius> hey guys I installed americas army (a game).I try to run it with sh armyops e it says me "segmentation fault".what can I do to solve this problem?pls help me
<stdoubt> stratavarius you have 3d acceleration working on ur box?
<stratovarius> mmm i dont know
<kairu0> Kamping_Kaiser, yo
<kairu0> Kamping_Kaiser, it didnt work :(
<stdoubt> (k)ubuntu has no 3d drivers by default
<stratovarius> ok how can I get them?
<kairu0> Kamping_Kaiser, all my icons loaded, but i couldnt click on anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0:  :( ohm.
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders
<stratovarius> stdoubt?!?
<kairu0> Kamping_Kaiser, the cursor moves but clicking does nothing
<stdoubt> startovarius: read the how-tos on ubuntu forums - good guides.....the drivers can be installed many ways
<kairu0> can i delete my session somehow?
<stratovarius> pls help me I'm a newbe
<stdoubt> lol
<Cheapy> hrm
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: in Gnome you would delete the .Gnome files, but i don't think KDE likes you deleting the .KDE files, so I'm not sure
<Cheapy> i tried putting gnome on kubuntu and it couldn't start :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> stratovarius: ati or nVIDIA?
<Cheapy> well it wouldn't start after the xwindow init part or so
<stratovarius> nvidia tnt2 64 
<Cheapy> due to some xscreensaver crap
<Kamping_Kaiser> !nVIDIA
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kairu0> Kamping_Kaiser, ok
<stdoubt> stratovarius: the best wat to start IMO is go to the ubuntu forums or wiki it's all there
<Kamping_Kaiser> have a quick look there stratovarius, and feel free to ask any questions
<Cheapy> the nvidia howtos never worked for me, i had to do it manually by trial and error
<Cheapy> without opening kate or gedit
<Cheapy> all i had to do is to get the nvidia headers and kernel source, then run the driver through terminal (with xwindows shut off)
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: what does this mean...? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Cheapy> may vary though
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: now you need to install the 'xlib-dev' package (or simillar name)
<sadistic_kitten> righito
<kairu0> Kamping_Kaiser, the moral is "dont run kcontrol"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: the moral is 'use kdesu for GUI applications, and sudo for command line applications'
<stratovarius> ubotu i already did that step.I enable nvidia-glx-config, I reboot session (press cntrl alt backspace) but kdm doesnt work
<ubotu> stratovarius: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: it's saying that it cant find the package what would be a simillar name?
<mpmc> anyone here, think Gentoo is easier to install than (k)ubuntu?, I dont
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: I'll try and find it
<sadistic_kitten> k thanks
<stratovarius> (sorry 4my bad english :P)
<kairu0> Kamping_Kaiser, kdesu kcontrol would be safe?
<mpmc> stratovarius: as long as it makes sense, who cares :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> kgoetz@Rommel:~$ apt-cache search xlib |grep dev
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> run that search
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> libx11-dev i think is the one you want
<stdoubt> stratovarius: if it's all installed correctly, you may still have to edit your xorg.conf. Make sure Driver is 'nvidia' not 'nv'
<kairu0> Kamping_Kaiser, cool
<SAngeli> hi, I am downoading the iso for x86. I need to make a pc all in Italian. Will i be able to or not?
<sadistic_kitten> ook
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAngeli: i think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> we did a welsh install, so italian should be on the cd :)
<SAngeli> ok, will try.
<SAngeli> thks
<stratovarius> I already changed that thing but it doesnt work. I can try to edit my xorg.conf again. may u write me the command line to configure it?
<stratovarius> sangeli italiano?
<SAngeli> si
<stratovarius> vai su ubuntu-it
<SAngeli> pure tu?
<stratovarius> yes
<SAngeli> thanks.
<SAngeli> done
<SAngeli> bye
<stdoubt> stratovarius try:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg
<troth> i just downloaded a .bin file, how do i install it? im ruunning kubuntu breezy
<stdoubt> troth, u r transparent
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: so `sudo apt-get install libx11-dev'?
<troth> stdoubt: im sorry im just learning, what does that mean?
<stratovarius> stdoubt I configured my xorg what do I have to do now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> stratovarius: restart kdm+x
<stdoubt> stratovarius: close some progs and Ctl+Alt+Backspace to reset X
<mpmc> troth: sudo dkpg -i file.bin.
<stratovarius> without enable glk?
<Fuji-san> Help me i get this error: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<Kamping_Kaiser> stratovarius: remember c+a+b  will close all your work
<stratovarius> *nvidia-glx-config
<Fuji-san> how can i install the plugin?
<stratovarius> kamping thx I knew :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<stdoubt> troth: dpkg only installs *.deb
<mpmc> oh yeah sorry
<troth> stdoubt: no its not a deb, ive figured those out simply, its a .bin file (java)
<mpmc> just run the bin fille
<mpmc> sudo ./file.bin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your installing java, check the wiki page
<Kamping_Kaiser> make a deb, then install the deb
<Kamping_Kaiser> makes it easier to clean up after )
<Kamping_Kaiser> * :)
<troth> mpmc: i tried that, ill try again and give you the message
<mpmc> oh, I installed java.... it pretty easy, If you follow the page
<troth> k cool
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: I still got the same error message
<xxenon> I have a weird problem, inserting an USB mass storage device mounts it in 2 mountpoints :
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: can you give the error again?
<xxenon> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<xxenon> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<mpmc> troth: I'm new to linux too, but, I'm trying to help
<xxenon> that causes huge problems here...
<sadistic_kitten> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<troth> mpmc: what is the wiki address pls?
<mpmc> hold on
<stdoubt> xxenon: check your references to the device in /etc/fstab -edit if necessary
<mpmc> !tell troth about java
<troth> perfect thanks
<mpmc> lol
<xxenon> stdoubt - this is automount stuff...nothing in fstab.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: you sure what you want isnt in the repositories? i thought that was the package you needed :|
<Fuji-san> Help me i get this error: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<stdoubt> xxeneon: then you could MAKE a reference to the device and then use the qualifier 'noauto'
<sadistic_kitten> i dunno
<xxenon> stdoubt - ok, lemme try that ..
<stdoubt> xxenon: you really don't want removeable devices being automounted at bootup
<mpmc> Honey, I'm gnome!
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> sorry <_<
<stdoubt> lol
<xxenon> stdoubt - I never said it's mounted at bootup.
<Fuji-san> Why is nobody helping me :((
<mpmc> sorry everyone about that corny joke
<stdoubt> xxenon - but your machine probably tries to..?
<xxenon> stdoubt -  nope.
<mpmc> Fuji-san: I'll try and help
<mpmc> Fuji-san: whats up?
<stdoubt> xxenon: either way - one of the references has to go then you're set
<sadistic_kitten> Kamping_Kaiser: apt did download "libx11-dev" but I tried again with the ./configure and it came up with the same message
<apokryphos> sadistic_kitten: try just doing sudo apt-get build-dep kate
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: i see. try asking in #Ubuntu about that, because that's where most of the hardcores are :|
<xxenon> stdoubt -as I said, there is _no_ reference in fstab. But I'll try to create one.
<troth> hmmm, does anyone know how to set multiverse in kynaptic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xxenon: the double mounting is a known problem. I'm not sure if it's been fixed or not
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: thing is, the X includes in Hoary used to just be all-encompassing in libx11-dev, but that's no longer the case in breezy... weird. xlibs-dev I think might help -- did he/she try that? Nevermind; the build-dep will bring it in
<xxenon> finally an anwer. Thanks Kamping_Kaiser.
<xxenon> answer*
<stdoubt> xxenon: easy way is just copy a line referencing a hdd and make some changes -especially 'vfat' where it says ext3 ;] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: oh, i see. well htats a pita :|
<Fuji-san> Help me i get this error: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<sadistic_kitten> apokryphos: "sudo apt-get _install build-dep kate" or just yours
<Fuji-san> i need to install the mrl plugin for my browser
<apokryphos> sadistic_kitten: just mine
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<apokryphos> sadistic_kitten: also, if you can, can you paste all the packages it wants to install in #flood just so I can see
<ruel24> Can anyone tell me about the nVidia nForce support built-in to Breezy? I've purchased an MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum board based on the nForce 2 Ultra 400 chipset, but I believe that the latest nForce drivers require GCC 3.4, whereas GCC 4.0 is default in Breezy.
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<Fuji-san> HELP
<Fuji-san> ME
<Fuji-san> Help me i get this error: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<Fuji-san> i need to install the mrl plugin for my browser
<stratovarius> stdoubt:I did what that HOWTO said me but when If I enable sudo nvidia-glx-config enable kdm (and so kde) doesnt work. what can I do?
<apokryphos> !tell Fuji-san about enter
<stratovarius> stdoubt:I did what that HOWTO said me but If I enable sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, kdm (and so kde) doesnt work. what can I do?
<stdoubt> stratovarius: i've never had to do sudo nvidia-glx-config : it has nothing to do with installing your game
<stdoubt> ...and making it run
<mpmc> !tell me about naotun
<Kamping_Kaiser> quick question. anyone know how many clam packages i need? just clamav? or should i get others?
<Fuji-san> !tell apokryphos about manners
<sadistic_kitten> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/409907
<apokryphos> Fuji-san: please don't be silly.
<mpmc> !tell me about noatun
<ruel24> No answers? Am I even visible in the channel?
<mpmc> <_<
<Fuji-san> i have been here for 30 minutes and nobody helps me apokryphos :(
<mpmc> What your problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> ruel24: you are visible
<apokryphos> Fuji-san: just state your question and leave it; if someone is able/willing to help, they will. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i havent seen a question ;)
<apokryphos> sadistic_kitten: thanks
<ruel24>  Can anyone tell me about the nVidia nForce support built-in to Breezy? I've purchased an MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum board based on the nForce 2 Ultra 400 chipset, but I believe that the latest nForce drivers require GCC 3.4, whereas GCC 4.0 is default in Breezy.
<sadistic_kitten> apokryphos: it's gonna take 13m from now
<apokryphos> ok
<sadistic_kitten> I'm on a wireless connection to some random around my house who doesn't have a wep key...
<mpmc> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Fuji-san> i need to install the mrl plugin for my browser
<Fuji-san> Help me i get this error: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<mpmc> sadistic_kitten: you need to find out who it is and tell them
<sadistic_kitten> and I get the best signal in my room :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fuji-san: we cant seem to help you. perhaps try another chanel or wait a while
<sadistic_kitten> mpmc: nah
<mpmc> sadistic_kitten: its your neighbour then..
<sadistic_kitten> one of them
* Kamping_Kaiser closes wap and watches sadistic_kitten disconnect ;)
<Fuji-san> I'm a Wozniak
<Fuji-san> dont insult me
<Fuji-san> Kamping_Kaiser: 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fuji-san: i didnt insult you, and i dunno wat wozniak means
<Kamping_Kaiser> *what
<Fuji-san> cuz your a n00b :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. of course
<Fuji-san> Kamping_Kaiser:  watch this stream : http://disgruntledmass.v2.nl/media/video/Hackers_Computer_Outlaws.ShareReactor.avi
<Fuji-san> :P
<mth`MAW> Hi Guys.
<sadistic_kitten> HI mth`MAW 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mth`MAW
<Kamping_Kaiser> whatever Fuji-san
<Fuji-san> hahaha
<mth`MAW> Yesterday someone Tm_T helped me with my artsd ... works fine right know ;)
<Fuji-san> did you know that phone phreaking was invented by blind people lmao
<Fuji-san> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> mth`MAW: i think i saw you talking with him :)
<mth`MAW> Today, I would like to solve a kmail problem with you :)
<mth`MAW> Kmail an gpg will not work together
<mth`MAW> kgpg works fine
<mth`MAW> But kmail says:
<Fuji-san> lol all u needed in the old days was a captain crunch whistle :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> there was a know issue with the 2, but not sure if it's been fixed mth`MAW
<Fuji-san> Kamping_Kaiser:  watch it : http://disgruntledmass.v2.nl/media/video/Hackers_Computer_Outlaws.ShareReactor.avi
<mth`MAW> Not in beta2 :)
<Fuji-san> its interesting
<Fuji-san> ;)
<mth`MAW> Is there a workaround?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mth`MAW: dunno, sorry
<mth`MAW> Keine Backends zum Auflisten der Schlssel gefunden. Bitte berprfen Sie Ihre Installation.
<mth`MAW> Thats the error msg
<mth`MAW> what a pitty Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have to set the path to gpg?
<mth`MAW> wait ...
<mth`MAW> I haven tried it with beta2 
<mth`MAW> I noticed rigth now...
<mth`MAW> one Moment... Please - brb
<mth`MAW> lol
<mth`MAW> works fine
<mth`MAW> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mth`MAW> Is it somehow possible to delete the log file of this channel it is embarrassing :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> fraid not ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not without some l33t haxoring
<Fuji-san> Kamping_Kaiser: 
<Fuji-san> watch that docu
<Fuji-san> :p
<Fuji-san> its so kewl
<luisito> hello
<sadistic_kitten> hi
<troth> does anyone know how to add multiverse repositories in kynaptic, it wont apply my changes in adept
<luisito> I have a problem with fonts in gdm enviroment after installing kubuntu-desktop package
<luisito> I think after installing kubuntu desktop, not sure, the sizes of the fonts in ubuntu had changed and they are 10 but looks bigger :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth: i cant help with kynaptic, i can help doing it by hand
<luisito> when I say "in ubuntu" I say in gdm
<troth> ok im willing to learn :)
<luisito> anyone knows what I can do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth:  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll be here and there. I'm trying to get fetchmail working :)
<sadistic_kitten> luisito: sorry
<sadistic_kitten> maybe someone else might...
<sadistic_kitten> apokryphos: ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth: use 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' then add in the line "deb http://archive.Ubuntu.com/Ubuntu $version multiverse'
<Kamping_Kaiser> where $version is the kubunty your running
<apokryphos> sadistic_kitten: hm?
<sadistic_kitten> do you want to help luisito?
<Kamping_Kaiser> luisito: if your using Kubuntu, make sure your using kdm not gmd
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gdm
<sadistic_kitten> apokryphos: oh and my ./configure is working fine now thanks
<sadistic_kitten> doing make now
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadistic_kitten: what were you missing?
<sadistic_kitten> I dunno heaps of stuff
<troth> Kamping_Kaiser: k so, in the line deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted change to deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy multiverse
<sadistic_kitten> I just did a big download and it worked now
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth: don't change it, add a new one
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<troth> Kamping_Kaiser: oops sorry, :), what was the last thing you said
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth: don't change it, add a new one
<troth> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, just anywhere or at the top?
<Kamping_Kaiser> anywhere pretty much. i wrote my list by hand (it's quite big) so i have a set order for things :)
<troth> someone should just make a generic one that newbs can cut and paste :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth: ask ubotu
<Kamping_Kaiser> !sources
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell troth about sources
<troth> Kamping Kaiser: lol! nice
<sadistic_kitten> apokryphos: ummm when I did make it had some errors I've put the whole thing in pastebin 'cause I'm not sure can you just look over it and tell me if it is ok or not http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/409930
<apokryphos> sadistic_kitten: looks like random automake errors :/. Annoying
<sadistic_kitten> apokryphos: so what does that mean
<apokryphos> pretty much that I can't help
<sadistic_kitten> damn
<sadistic_kitten> is there anything I can do?
<apokryphos> Google the error; apart from that, not much
<apokryphos> might be worth asking in #kde too
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<sadistic_kitten> thanks for the help untill now though...
<stratovarius> guys I installed nvidia drivers (I have got a nvidia tnt2 64), but If I enable sudo nvidia-glx-config, kdm and kde doesnt work. here is a xorg output
<stratovarius> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3787
<troth> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<stratovarius> who can help me?
<stratovarius> pls read up
<Kamping_Kaiser> stratovarius: give us time to read
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you need the legacy packages
<stratovarius> srry 
<stratovarius> how can I get them?
<stratovarius> kamping ?!?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stratovarius: sorry, just a tic
<ubuntu> nice :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm just hammering my pc flat atm :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> nVIDIA-glx-legacy < stratovarius
<Kamping_Kaiser> all lowercase
<Mars> Hi
<Mars> I have problem with superkaramba
<Mars> When i for example try to open weather theme
<ubuntu> if I boot the dvd as liveCD ... is there an installer to get the sys on disk? 
<Mars> And i open it
<Mars> Nothing happens
<troth> Kamping_KAiser: works perfectly now, thanks a million!
<Mars> I mean it works but aI dont see any graphic. I can put it in different places but its only transparental square
<Mars> I dont know what to do
<troth> ubuntu: yes usually
<Mars> cause i am runnind sifferent theme and itm works
<troth> ubuntu: epecially with the dvd's
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> a graphical one? or just shell/console?
<troth> ubuntu: the dvds contain the whole sha-banga bang, which do you have?
<ubuntu> troth: the latest one... how is the installer called?
<troth> ubuntu: breezy right? and Kubuntu i assume?
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth: good to hear it's working
<ubuntu> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth: get my pm?
<tobstar> Hi everyone
<tobstar> I need help with my WLAN configuration
<troth> Kamping_Kaiser: yes it was perfect!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC my list points at the australian mirror (*i hhope it does *)
<tobstar> I have a ACX100 miniPCI card, it worked with Kubuntu 5.03, but doesn't with 5.10
<tobstar> kcmwifi and knetworkconfmodule seem to overwriting each other
<troth> ubuntu: i cant find it right now, it shopuld say on the site where you got it, thats how i installed what i am on now
<troth> ubuntu: live dvd that is
<Mars> How can i upgrade superkaramba?
<troth> Kamping_Kaiser: now that list should apply to kynaptic, and adept etc. too correct?
<Kamping_Kaiser> troth: correct
<troth> excellent
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep.
<troth> i gotta admit, this is about week 3 ive been using linux, and more and more i like it
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> glad to hear
<Mars> How can I update karamba?
<Mars> superkaramba
<sadistic_kitten> Mars: what version do you have?
<Mars> I dont know but people from #kde adviced me to do this
<troth>  it seems the main thing is to get all my old winodows habits out of my head that have been hammered in since i was a child
<sadistic_kitten> Mars: have you tried "sudo apt-get install superkaramba"
<Mars> yes
<Mars> Problem is that I dont see any karamba themes
<Mars> i see one
<Mars> other is only transparental square
<sadistic_kitten> Mars: sorry hold on
<sadistic_kitten> Mars: yes you do need to update your superkaramba to use the wheather theme
<luisito> hello
<jpatrick> luisito: hello
<sadistic_kitten> Mars: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30207
<sadistic_kitten> download that and compile it
<luisito> I logged at the same time with the same user into ubuntu and kubuntu sessions... now I want to reset that kubuntu session I logged in to make it like I never logged in kubuntu with that user. Is that possible?
<tobstar> nobody seems to know how to help with my WLAN, is there a special channel for that?
<tobstar> do you even read my writing?
<jpatrick> tobstar: no
<jpatrick> j/k
<tobstar> why
<tobstar> kay, got it
<jpatrick> tobstar: what's the problem?
<tobstar> my ACX100 WLAN-card won't work with Kubuntu 5.10 even though it did with the previous release
<tobstar> I tried to configure it with kcmwifi and it worked, then I tried to enable it with knetworkconfmodule and it didn't not start up
<tobstar> when I start kcmwifi again after that, my settings are gone
<jpatrick> tobstar: it's the kdesu bug...
<tobstar> is it, I start my modules from bash as root
<tobstar> jpatrick:is it, I start my modules from bash as root
<jpatrick> :/
<strike4ce> !restricted formats
<ubotu> [restricted formats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<strike4ce> What is a good media player for kubuntu kde?
<_evaro> amarok
<Riddell> ** testers needed for admin mode beastie fix http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/8681
<strike4ce> _evaro: what do I need to get amarok going good
<strike4ce> What about playing dvds?
<strike4ce> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<jpatrick> Riddell: do those work with KDE 3.5 B2?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> Riddell: downgrading kdebase-bin from 3.4.92-0ubuntu1 to 3.4.3-0ubuntu6
<strike4ce> How do you make a program executable?
<strike4ce> Im downloading jre
<Stefano> hey guys. why can't i click in the upper left corner to close a maximized window? i remember this to work in previous versions of kde with plastik window decoration
<flixor> hy everybody i want to receive and send email from the commandline wich programs must i use to acomplish that and how can i set it up 
<libbn> strike4ce: chmod +x filename
<icewt> flixor: pine
<libbn> that makes it executable
<flixor> yes icewt i have pine installed but i cant configure pine to get my mail from my isp pop3 server and send via my isp mail server 
<libbn> Uptime: 14 hours and 53 minutes
<flixor> or i am mistaken something icewt 
<Riddell> jpatrick: stop
<Riddell> jpatrick: it breaks kdm in 3.5
<jpatrick> Riddell: oh dear
<strike4ce> libbn: thanx
<strike4ce> What do you all use to play dvd movies?
<icewt> flixor: sorry, i don't actually know how to set it up because i haven't used it on my own computer :/
<libben> dvd player and xbox
<libben> =)
<strike4ce> lol um I mean for kubuntu
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta2/pool-breezy/kdebase/kdebase-bin_3.4.92-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  to fix kdm
<libben> kde 3.5 beta2 any somewhat stable yet?
<jpatrick> libben: sort of
<jpatrick> libben: just sound server problem
<flixor> kee thanks anyway icewt 
<jpatrick> Riddell: I should install that?
<Riddell> jpatrick: if you want a working kdm yes (bt no admin mode fix)
<libben> so whats that then?
<jpatrick> libben: sound server keeps crashing
<strike4ce> !multiverse
<libben> no audio? when playing games? or just no audio when u try to work under kde ? such as audio in playing streams and videos?
<libben> aah
<libben> ok
<jpatrick> libben: there are some packages to fix it: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1115.new#new
<jpatrick> libben: I haven't tried them tho
<libben> ill just hang some more to my old horse here. i can wait for a more stable beta =)
<jpatrick> libben: well I'm on Dapper =)
<libben> lol
<libben> isnt it a bit early to be there ?
<Cilindrador> he's from the future
<jpatrick> :P
<libben> so anything kewl in there yet jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> libben: no
<strike4ce> Should I have backports enabled  in my repository?
<strike4ce> !backports
<jpatrick> libben: just a problem with kubuntu-desktop
<libben> whats that?
<jpatrick> libben: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kde-guidance but it is not going to be installed
<libben> so the problem is its not being installed? or it deps on it. and it shouldent dep on it?
<Riddell> loka like guidance is waiting on python2.4-kde3 to be updated
<Riddell> looks like
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> for which we'll have to wait for \sh to get of his plane :)
<jpatrick> libben: here's the thing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/410030
<libben> hmm... pain in teh *** =)
<libben> how long has dapper been out now ?
<libben> a week?
<jpatrick> libben: yes
<libben> the prel date is around vista if not mistaking ?
<libben> that will be fun to see how it developes
<jpatrick> libben: it'll win
<libben> well, yes and no.
<libben> in our view yes.
<strike4ce> When I add multiverse to my universe repositories should I add that to the security componenets too?
<libben> in world domination no =)
<strike4ce> libben: ?
<libben> strike4ce: what are u using ?
<libben> breezy?
<strike4ce> adept
<strike4ce> breezy
<libben> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/410034
<libben> thats my sources.list dont make it more complicated then it is.
<strike4ce> libben: thats not what im talking about.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<libben> its easier to just copy paste to the sources.list =)
<libben> but yeah..... add those to
<strike4ce> libben: thanx
<Russel-Athletic> somebody has composite and kde running? mine is freezing at the welcome screen
<Russel-Athletic> or loading screen
<_manveru> i have had composite running
<_manveru> but i kicked it, since kde hung every two hours
<_manveru> hang? :)
<_manveru> it seems to be quite unstable still...
<Russel-Athletic> gnarf... i want composite now and stable and everything :)
<chx> what's this composite thingy?
<chx> does not sound like a kde feature, 'cos then it'll be komposite :P
<Riddell> it's X
<chx> (i have not forgotten poor old kandalf.)
<chx> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> and the KDE controller is tragicaly called kompmgr
<chx> nice name
<chx> omit the o, this is too easy to pronounce :P
<Mez> hey Riddell
<Russel-Athletic> hey gwenview is aboslutely a kde app... i wondered why on my kubuntu there is a gnome app till i read the wiki article :)
<Mez> I'll be arriving tomorrow instead lol
<Mez> I forgot my passport
<Riddell> Mez: rk
<Riddell> erk
<hussam> I ran composite on kde for a while. it was fast but it had some visual problems. some windows would only get half shown
<Mez> Ridell - BA kindly changed my flight to tomorrow
<Mez> free of charge
<Mez> so I just had to pay an extra 34 to get back to birmingham
<Mez> which nI'm on the way to now
<Mez> so, I'll miss ubuntu love day
<Mez> but, ah well
<guest> iuip
<jpatrick> guest: hello
<Mez> guest ... ?
<R0N1N> yup
<R0N1N> what chanel is this??
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> R0N1N: the #kubuntu channel
<R0N1N> hi Mez
<R0N1N> hi jPatrick
<Mez> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Mez> Riddell, is there a channel for U?BZ? (and whats the net connection like there ?)
<R0N1N> what chanel is this??
<chx> hmmm i read up on this Xcomposite thingy -- ok looks awesome, but is it really useable? for example, how much information can your brain handle at any given time...? 
<chx> this ronin figure is a bot, i guess?
<R0N1N> what
<jpatrick> chx: looks like he's/she's lost
<Mez> R0N1N, it's #kubuntu, do you need some help?
<R0N1N> actually yes
<Mez> then ask R0N1N , dont beat about the bush
<Riddell> chx: it's not for information, it's for eye candy
<R0N1N> I'm looking the IM  which can support for the web cam, do u have any idea????
<jpatrick> R0N1N: Kopete has webcam support
<chx> Riddell: eye candy, that's cool, but... oh well.
<R0N1N> is kopete support for KDE???
<Riddell> Mez: don't think there's a specific ubz channel
<R0N1N> I thought ist fo GNOME
<Riddell> net connection is good, this being north america
<mpmc> kopte was made for KDE
<R0N1N> I ever try it, but not success
<R0N1N> It can not view the cam
<jpatrick> R0N1N: the KDE 3.5 Beta 1 or 2 Kopete can
<R0N1N> really??
<R0N1N> I use KDE 3.4
<R0N1N> ok, I'll try later... thks
<libben> To celebrate their victory, Renault put one of their RS25 V10 Formula 1 engines on the dyno machine and programmed the engine management to make the engine sing!
<libben> http://paultan.org/archives/2005/10/24/renault-v10-engine-sings
<nikkia> libben, my parents' neighbour (about 1/4 mile away) used to tune racing engines for a living, he'd often have V14's running, they were deafening even 1/4 mile away :)
<libben> tune ? lol =)
<nikkia> libben: yeah, you know, as in optimise for performance
<jpatrick> libben: I think there a new KOffice in Dapper
<libben> i havent tried koffice yet
<libben> barely uses openoffice.
<jpatrick> libben: Krita's almost there
<jpatrick> libben: I think it's http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/svn-koffice.html
<poimen> how do I connect a Windows Xp pc to my kubuntu system via network ???
<chx> smb4k
<poimen> I have to download that?
<chx> i apt-get 'd and worked nice
<jpatrick> poimen: yes
<chx> komba2 may be useful, too
<poimen> komba2 _____ is the gui?
<Spudchat> rdesktop is nice
<poimen> rdesktop?
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> one question
<Spudchat> lol oops wrong way for ubuntu to windows connections
<chi> whoooo, ubuntu is here.. ;)
<ubuntu> i am runing kubuntu live cd
<poimen> rdesktop and komba are what guis?
<ubuntu> and i want to read from a usb pendrive
<Spudchat> command line then gives you the login screen
<ubuntu> i am trying to mount it
<ubuntu> but i dont know what the root password is
<libben> no root password
<troth> the password is: new england clam chowder
<libben> its ur userpassword
<libben> hmm
<chx> livecd?
<chx> sudo su
<libben> that sentance, isnt that from major in simpsons?
<troth> jk
<ubuntu> i type su
<chx> type sudo su
<ubuntu> but password?
<ubuntu> i try blanc password
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thanks
<troth> libben: ace ventura, the he proceeds to ask 'the red or the white'..........
<libben> k
<ubuntu> but when i conect the pendrive it should read it automatically isnt it?
<libben> yes it should
<ubuntu> then i dont know what is happening
<troth> on my live breezy cd, it wouldnt mount my hds, when i installed it was sorted though
<troth> said something like "cannot mount device, blah blah, blah"
<ubuntu> well
<ubuntu> i have mounted the usb manually
<ubuntu> and it works
<poimen> chx : hi now I just have to connect the cable to my system and win xp system and open komba?
<strike4ce> Should I put my cdrw/dvd name in xorg file?
<strike4ce> ??
<troth> does anyone know the linux "equivelent" of the dos command 'ipconfig' i need to check my router ports and i forgot my router's ip
<libben> ifconfig
<Knowerrors> Hi all, can someone recommend a decent download manager for kubunut, I need something with a really good resume feature if my dialup gets interuppted or my computer is rebooted in the middle of a download
<libben> ifconfig - configure a network interface
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: KGet
<stbain> Knowerrors: what jpatrick said
<troth> libben: lol, thx man
<libben> Knowerrors: what stbain said from jpatrick 
<Knowerrors> cool, will check it out... does it integrate well with konqueror or firefox?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: yes
<libben> otherwise i would rec a ftp client =)
<stbain> konq, yes... firefox, not so much so
<stbain> firefox has its own internal download manager
<stbain> and various pulgins/extensions to enhance it
<troth> hmm, connection rfused...
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: but you can set up Firefox to use KGet
<Knowerrors> yeah, which I tried, would not resume the file I was downloading
<Knowerrors> I had got disconnected and had to reboot, restarted firfox, looked and download manager, and it just sat there on the file, not doing anything
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: why reboot?
<hussam> what are python2.4-zopeinterface and python2.4-twisted? Can I safely remove these packages?
<hussam> python2.4-twisted-bin as well
<jpatrick> hussam: apt-cache show python2.4-zopeinterface
<Knowerrors> the computer was going over night downloading... and my isp often disconnects me after 2 hours
<Knowerrors> so I have kppp set to auto reconnect
<Knowerrors> but firfox didn't keep downloading
<hussam> jpatrick: I got that. Nothing depends on those packages. so it is safe to remove?
<Knowerrors> I looked at my modem lights at night, and they had stopped blinking, so I thought the download was done and hit the power down switch
<jpatrick> hussam: This package contains the interface definitions for the use with python2.4.
<hussam> jpatrick: so I should keep it?
<jpatrick> hussam: yep
<Riddell> ** #ubz for conference discussion
<hussam> jpatrick: what about python2.4-twisted?
<jpatrick> hussam: it depends on python2.4-zopeinterface
<Knowerrors> getting Kget now... btw, how do I make programs like Synaptic and Firefox look good with kde style wise?
<troth> i keep getting this message 'If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 6881 UDP open' i know what this means but how do i do it in linux
<kalenedrael> Do you have a router?
<troth> yes
<kalenedrael> Go to the router config and forward port 6881 to your IP address.
<troth> in the web browser?
<troth> or on the actual hard disk?
<hydrogen> is anyone here having trouble with qt designer loading?
<nalioth> troth: in your external router
<nalioth> troth: visit portforward.com
<dm> is it better to install from Ubuntu CD and switch over to KDE or, just install Kubuntu cd
<troth> nalioth: got it now thx
<nalioth> dm: the end result is exactly the same
<dm> nalioth what are the correct repositories?
<dm> !tell dm about repositories
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dm about msg the bot
<Knowerrors> Hey all, been having a weird problem, every time I start the computer up after being off, it doesn't properly detect video card and desktop is huge
<Knowerrors> then if I restart, it comes back fine
<_unknown> hi
<_unknown> there
<Knowerrors> any ideas to fix this, really weird
<fatbrain> can I automaticly install the suggested packages when doing an apt-get?
<plbgnr_> hello I don't understand this: I did mount ntfs partition (as root) and I see content of this partition in mc but not in console (ls -la) can anybody explain why?
<dm> Can someone please Paste their /etc/apt/sources.list please
<hussam> does kpdf require xpdf-utils and xpdf-common or can I remove those and keep kpdf?
<Riddell> hussam: I don't think it requires either
<Riddell> although kfile pdf plugin does
<Riddell> in KDE 3.4 at leas
<Riddell> least
<hussam> Riddell: so I keep them?
<nalioth> dm did ubotu not send you a link?
<Riddell> hussam: depends on what you're trying to do
<hussam> Riddell: I'm just trying to remove unneeded stuff that are not dependancies of other packages
<dm> nalioth nope
<nalioth> dm: well heads up
<dm> nalioth tried using ubuntuguide.org but thats all hoary, changed all hoary to breezy, but got 4 errosrs
<nalioth> dm: please dont use ubuntuguide
<yasser> how do i change the kmenu button to the one i downloaded from kdelook?
<hussam> Riddell: stuff that arent required but any kde packages
<nalioth> dm: please take out the stuff you put in from ubuntuguide
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dm about ubuntuguide
<dm> nalioth thats all hoary stuff :(
<yasser> how do i change the kmenu button to the one i downloaded from kdelook?
<hussam> Riddell: I guess I'll just keep <Riddell>
<hussam> Riddell: I guess I'll just keep xpdf-utils and xpdf-common 
<nalioth> dm: read the factoid. there's one for hoary and one for breezy
<nalioth> dm: and seriously, i advise you to use the breezy sources.list in the factoid intead of yours (ubuntuguide will kill your box quick, esp it's repo recommendations)
<dm> nalioth Factoid ? lol im confused
<nalioth> dm: read your private msgs
<dm> nalioth aye, i had to reinstall everythinb because something was messed up bad
<dm> nalioth im reading them, but where is the factoid
<nalioth> !sources
<dm> nalioth AH got id
<dm> nalioth got it, sorry running on 3 hours of sleep
<nalioth> dm: using ubuntuguide info, will definitely cause you to reinstall
<marteus> hi - how comes i cannot scan for wifinetworks yet now i am connected to one?
<dm> nalioth i use it to install stuff like java, flash and stuff
<nalioth> dm: please do not
<dm> nalioth is there a better guide thats easy to read
<nalioth> dm: you're in it
<dm> lol
<nalioth> dm: the ubuntuguide was written for warty warthog.
<dm> ah
<nalioth> dm: it's not a question of "if" it will break your breezy, but "when" or "how soon"
<dm> nalioth hmm that sucks, proibily why i had to reinstall twice now
<dm> nalioth any way to completly get rid of gnome when Kubuntu is done installing ?
<nalioth> dm: piece by piece, but i'd personally leave it
<_thiago> hey hi everyone!
<_yasser> hi
<_thiago> How do I exchange my KDE 3.4.2 for the 3.5 beta 2?
<_thiago> ?
<nalioth> _thiago: i believe it tells you on kubuntu.org
<_thiago> thanks! IS there too many bugs in this beta2 ?
<_thiago> Does it worth to install the KDE 3.5 beta 2?
<nalioth> The_Vox: what part of "beta" confuses you?
<_thiago> Are there worth improvements? 
<nalioth> _thiago: it's a beta. it has improvements (hence the higher version number)
<The_Vox> nalioth: uhm....uh?
<musashiden> hmm, i have a question about konqueror
<musashiden> how do i make it so when it opens, it automatically shows google?
<musashiden> because i disabled that main KDE screen. and now it shows a blank screen when i open it
<musashiden> yes, i have google set as my main page
<libben> what do i type to flush the system?  iwanna clear the ram and etc etc. i want it to be as a reboot state =)
<moohaad> hi room
<musashiden> anyone knows an answer to my problem?
<dm> Im having a hell of a time trying to set up my network in KDE after a fresh install
<dm> I cant change my WEP key in netowrk settings.. anyone help a guy out?
<moohaad> how can I disable hotplug
<sampan> does kde have a digital cam application?
<libben> what u mean digital cam app?
<libben> plug it in and it appears usually =)
<sampan> when i try to download pics from my canon powershot, konq gives me a "process died unexpectedly"
<sampan> yeah it appears, but i can't download any pics
<sampan> an icon on the desktop doesn't really qualify as "useful" when i'm trying to actually view and save the pics, ya know?
<jpat|away> sampan: digiKam
<sampan> command not found -- i suppose i have to install it 
<sampan> just wondering if there was one already installed i guess
<jpat|away> sampan: sudo apt-get install digikam
<sampan> yep -- it's on it's way ... just didn't know if there was a different app already installed -- hence my initial question :)
<_thiago> Hi u people again
<jpatrick> _thiago: hello
<poimen> hi
<_thiago> Could someoe help me with my kubuntu? the problem is that I can only play sounds from one app at time... thats really boring
<poimen> I need help with samba and komba2
<poimen> I have conected a crosover cable from my PC to a Xp laptop
<poimen> and I run komba2 and I dont kwon what to do?
<poimen> It does not get detected or nothing :(
<sampan> yay digikam worked perfect
<jpatrick> sampan: :)
<sampan> i sorta remembered digikam being installed by default with hoary, so i wasn't sure why it wasn't there with breezy -- or maybe my memory is playing tricks on me again -- it has a disturbing tendency to do that 
<terminal1> Hello I am new to Linux and just installed Kubuntu
<_thiago> Does anyone know how to play sound in two or more apps at the same time?
<terminal1> I was hoping someone can help me a little
<_thiago> say it terminal
<terminal1> I cant not seem to understand how to install downloaded software
<terminal1> for instance i have a file with .sh extension, when I click it nothing happens
<terminal1> I also downloaded Linux Netscape and when I open the file netscape-installer it opens to some editor program showing me scripting
<terminal1> can anyone help?
<jpatrick> use apt
<sampan> terminal1  the netscape sounds like it needs to be made into an "executable" file
<terminal1> how do I do this?
<nalioth> terminal1: dont d/l software. use adept
* sampan suggests listening to nalioth
<sampan> (and jpatrick)
<terminal1> but from what I could see adept only allows me to install what is on the list
<nalioth> terminal1: k menu > run command > "kdesu adept"
<nalioth> terminal1: what program do you want?
<terminal1> netscape navigator
<sampan> terminal1  have you edited your sources.list file to let you install from the repositories?
<jpatrick> eww
<terminal1> how do I do this, sorry to be a pain, only just learning Linux
<sampan> no need to apologize -- everyone was a beginner once
<sampan> some of us (myself) still are
<nalioth> terminal1: netscape is a commercial ad injector, use mozilla browser or firefox
<jpatrick> or Konqueror
* sampan ponders an alternate universe in which someone would want to try and install internet explorer on a linux machine
<hydrogen> its been done
<hydrogen> wine++
<sampan> lol :/
<terminal1> lol
<terminal1> ok to my other
<sampan> the real question is why would anyone want to do that?  :X
<nalioth> sampan: the alternate universe has merged. search ubuntuforums.org for what you mentioned
<sampan> proof of concept?
<terminal1> I am trying to install Asterisk@Home, i have the full install files, but need to run install.sh
<terminal1> but once again nothing happens when clicked in Konqueror
<nalioth> what is asterisk@home?
<terminal1> it is a open source PBX software using VoiP (SIP)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell terminal1 about cli
<terminal1> This is what has caused me to use Linux
<nalioth> terminal1: .sh files are meant to be run in terminal
<libben> what do i type to flush the system?  iwanna clear the ram and etc etc. i want it to be as it is when its booted. 
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi
<Sonny_Wertzik> Can someone tell me if there is a way to devote more system resources to one specific program?
<nalioth> Sonny_Wertzik: nice
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth, whaaaa?
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth, is that a program?
<nalioth> Sonny_Wertzik: open a terminal and type "man nice"
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth, kool thanx
<terminal1> Thanks, I am trying the shell now
<slow-motion> hallo
<jpatrick> lo slow-motion 
<slow-motion> hi jpatrick 
<terminal1> no good, full of errors like ./install.sh: line 24: cd: /var/aah_load: No such file or directory
<terminal1> --import: unknown option
<terminal1> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<terminal1> also like the above
<nalioth> terminal1: rpms should not be used
<terminal1> what is rpms?
<jpatrick> terminal1: RedHat Packages
<terminal1> i c, so will my Asterisk@Home not work on Kubuntu
<jpatrick> terminal1: unless you use alien
<jpatrick> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<terminal1> thanks will look now
<_liquidbinary_> hi!
<jpatrick> _liquidbinary_: hello
<nalioth> terminal1: one should always look in the repos first for programs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell terminal1 about repos
<sampan> surfing at sourceforge for asterisk@home ... it seems like it's a distro-specific (centOS) thing? 
<dm> stpere i still cant get this going in KDE, if i set it up with with the gnome network settings it works, but the KDE one is fucked up
<terminal1> ok I will challenge the Asterisk problem later
<dm> Anyone have the same problem as me, network settings, doesnt change any settings, doesnt go into administrator mode or anything !
<terminal1> How do I find and install MSN & Yahoo chat? Adept found nothing
<dm> terminal1 kopete
<libben> kopete
<_liquidbinary_> dm: you can't get into root?
<terminal1> Also I get this error on Netscape install from shell..  ./netscape-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<terminal1> I was wanting to use actual MSN and Yahoo
<dm> _liquidbinary_ when i try to go in to "administrator mode" in Network settings, it asks me my password, then i type it it, and it says detecting network blah blah, then it goes back to regular non admin mode
<sampan> terminal1  kopete can connect to both MSN and Yahoo
<dm> terminal1 you cant, go
<sampan> it's just a kde/linux interface for those chat networks 
<nalioth> terminal1: netscape and mozilla-browser are the exact same thing underneath
<nalioth> terminal1: netscape is full of adware and aol crap
<_liquidbinary_> dm: have you tried editing /etc/networks/interfaces manually?
<sampan> terminal1  Asterisk@Home:  "It consists of applications, a provisioning system, an installer, and an operating system that, together, make a complete package ready for use as an out of the box PBX."  It includes a full Operating System!?!
<dm> _liquidbinary im trying to make it so i dont have to , what did i fuck up . 
<dm> _liquidbinary_ as it stands i have to go to the GNOME network settings to make ANYTHING work.
<_liquidbinary_> dm: cat /etc/network/interfaces, see what comes up
<terminal1> yes but CentOS with the ISO option is only command line, no GUI
<_liquidbinary_> dm: is it detecting your network hardware correctly?
<dm> _liquidbinary no such file or dir
<terminal1> I would rather a system like this one, where I can do all my normal things as well
<_liquidbinary_> dm: really? strange
<dm> _liquidbinary_ i hate this
<sampan> terminal1 i agree -- but I suspect the asterisk@home might not install except with that specific OS
<dm> _liquidbinary_ i just reinstalled ubuntu. it shouldnt be doing this
<_liquidbinary_> dm: yes I feel your frustration, ls /etc/network, what files do you have in there?
<sampan> terminal1  "Operating System: Project is OS Distribution-Specific"  on their project summary page on sourceforge
<dm> _liquidbinary_ woops i misspelled it, can you link pastebin please?
<_liquidbinary_> dm: is it the usually cast? i.e. if-down.d, if-up.d ?
<dm> _liquidbinary_ http://pastebin.com/410236
<_liquidbinary_> dm: your on your ubuntu box right now, correct?
<dm> _liquidbinary_ yes
<_liquidbinary_> dm: and your network is working ok?
<treefrog> Hi can anyone tell me about the Amarok update.. it is not in teh adept upgrad list or the kynaptic list.. current version is listesd as 1.3.1!!?
<dm> _liquidbinary_ only if i use the gnome network settings, but they dont load on startup
<dm> _liquidbinary i cant edit anything with KDE's network settings
<_liquidbinary_> dm: that is odd, can you do anything else as root in KDE?
<dm> _liquidbinary lemme check
<sampan> dm, have you updated your kubuntu?  i had a weird thing with administrator mode (clock setting) and there were some people in the first few days of breezy who reported not being able to use admin mode in settings -- maybe update fixes it?
<dm> _liquidbinary_ yeah cant edit anything else either
<dm> sampan doing update now
<_liquidbinary_> the clock sync hung on me too, as well as the 'updating packages' during install
<_liquidbinary_> dm: is this true when you open a shell and 'sudo -s -H'?
<sampan> i simply couldn't change my clock settings -- not even with admin mode ... i would log in, make the change, and it simply wouldn't change
<jpatrick> sampan: the admin mode bug...
<sampan> yeah
<dm> _liquidbinary_ yes
<sampan> was a day-one install of breezy, so i solved by: install ubuntu, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :) worked fine
<jpatrick> sampan: possible fix: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681#c59
<sampan> (at the expense of having gnome stuff gunking up my hd)
<jpatrick> for KDE 3.4.3
<_liquidbinary_> dm: what message comes up when you 'sudo -s -H' and you type in your current password?
<_liquidbinary_> dm: it just won't validate you?
<dm> _liquidbinary_ umm lemme check
<dm> _liquidbinary_ it doesnt ask me for my pw
<_liquidbinary_> do you get a # prompt?
<dm> root@dmlinux:/home/dm#
<dm> i can get to the root, but it doesnt ask for a password
<_liquidbinary_> dm: well, it seems you are logged as root
<_liquidbinary_> dm: when you vim any files with root priv., the changes do not last?
<treefrog> Hi can anyone tell me about the Amarok update.. thought the new version was 1.3.5 but still getting 1.3.1 in adept?? am I doing something wrong??
<sampan> jpatrick  luckily whatever was wrong with my kubuntu was fixed by just installing the kubuntu-desktop over top of gnome ubuntu ... but first few days of release i saw several people in here with that (but i'm too newb to help them -- have bookmarked that page though)
<dm> _liquidbinary_ i wish i could show you, it would be so much easier.. What hapens is i go to network settings, and i hit "Administration mode" and it tries to load, then it doesnt go into Admin mode, and resets and sits at user mode
<jpatrick> treefrog: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<_liquidbinary_> dm: did you install kubuntu, or did you install ubuntu and installed KDE?
<jpatrick> sampan: =)
<dm> _liquidbinary_ i tried 5 different installs of Kubuntu each came up with a "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value of 1)  EVERYTIME on the same file.
<dm> _liquidbinary_ so im ubuntu , upgrade to KDE
<treefrog> jpatrick: thanks. I saw that. but is it not in the repositories yet?
<jpatrick> treefrog: no
<dragonfly> hi
<dragonfly> my friend is in mozambique
<treefrog> Ok at least I'm not doing something wrong.. thanks.. 
<dragonfly> she works on a mac and i am working on kubuntu
<_liquidbinary_> dm: ok, I understand your problem now, hold on
<dragonfly> i want to share a folder with her, how do i do this???
<dragonfly> please help
<boreal> hello everyone
<libben> wich one to install for having vnc installed and running ?
<_liquidbinary_> dm: I configured my network via the interfaces file, when I go into network settings in KDE, i'm getting the same thing as you
<redguy> kicker keeps segfaulting while I'm ending the x session, anyone knows what can I do with it?
<libben> i want to be able to allways connect to my box and running, not just a ssh terminal
<dm> _liquidbinary_ on my last install of KDE i was able to get into it fine though
<moohaad> how can I disable detectting my dvb card at boot 
<nalioth> libben: ask uncle google about "x forwarding"
<moohaad> pleas 
<_liquidbinary_> dm: have you tried creating a real root account, and using that password in the KDE network settings?
<poimen> someone can help me with komba2 and samba?
<dm> _liquidbinary how do i do that
<poimen> i NEED to connect a Xp system to this kubuntu system
<_liquidbinary_> dm: I know, i'm trying to google 'ubuntu create root account'
<moohaad> how can I disable detectting my dvb card at boot 
<poimen> I need to pass movie files from that pc to mine
<dm> _liquidbinary im using my root pw , all my pw are the same
<_liquidbinary_> dm: yeah, but try this at a shell, type in 'su' and then supply your current password
<_liquidbinary_> dm: it seems to fail because it's expecting a real root account password
<nalioth> libben: use sudo -s
<dm> _liquidbinary_ su and typed in my PW , now im root@dmlinx
<_liquidbinary_> dm: oh
<_liquidbinary_> dm: it fails for me
<poimen> poimen@catv:~$ nmblookup "*" -U localhost
<poimen> querying * on 127.0.0.1
<poimen> name_query failed to find name *
<poimen> poimen@catv:~$ smbclient -L localhost
<poimen> [15:49]  <poimen> Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)
<poimen> [15:49]  <poimen> Connection to localhost failed
<poimen> I get those error with samba :(
<_liquidbinary_> dm: try this, open a shell and type in 'sudo passwd root'
<_liquidbinary_> dm: and supply a different root password, different from your normal user pass
<poimen> I need help :(
<poimen> please someone
<Tharabas> hola
<Tharabas> estamos todos o falta alguien?
<_liquidbinary_> hi
<poimen> Tharabas : hola
<poimen> Tharabas : sabes de samba?
<dm> _liquidbinary_ ok lemme try that
<Tharabas> hola poimen
<Tharabas> la vredad es que se muy poco de todo 
<_liquidbinary_> dm: use that new root password in the KDE network settings
<Tharabas> y tu
<Tharabas> cpontrolas de kde?
<poimen> Tharabas : yo mas o menos si kde uso
<Tharabas> con que dictro?
<dm> _liquidbinary incorrect password, omg im going to fucking smash this UBUNTU CD WITH A FUCKING HAMMER
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Riddell> Tharabas: #kubuntu-es
<_liquidbinary_> dm: it states incorrect password? your user password?
<_liquidbinary_> dm: I got that info here: http://www.arson-network.com/index.php?class=tutorial&subargs=713
<Tharabas> weno pues
<Tharabas> alguien me podria resolver alguna duda?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> Tharabas: espanol en #ubuntu-es, por favor, ingles aqui
<jpatrick> or #kubuntu-es
<Tharabas> sorry
<Tharabas> bye
<terminal1> Hello back again
<terminal1> How do I login to the terminal as root?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell terminal1 about root
<nalioth> terminal1: use sudo -s
<dm> _liquidbinary_ i changed it back to my previous pw and it seems to work , but again i cant EDIT my WEP key
<_liquidbinary_> dm: you are able to configure the KDE network settings now?
<jpatrick> _liquidbinary_: not with the kdesu bug (which now has a possible fix) laying around
<_liquidbinary_> dm: i'm afraid i'm not much help
<_liquidbinary_> jpatrick: ty
<terminal1> Package libgdk - What is this???
<avinoam> Question- i set the language option in kde to switch languages with a key combination and it doesn't work- what should i do?
<Hentai-sama> avinoam where is this option? im looking for something to allow me do just that
<Hentai-sama> kcontrol/system settings > ?
<avinoam> Hentai-sama, in the control panel
<octan> hello people.. im going to install a new distro on a pc of mine.. how is kubuntu
<octan> compeard to slackweare
<nalioth> octan: um, not a good idea asking in here, (since we are kinda predisposed to answer with the channel name)
<nalioth> kubuntu rocks
<octan> naa not that kind of info i neeed
<octan> more the diffrence betewwn em
<octan> system diffrent
<jpatrick> octan: kubuntu use the Debian package system
<_liquidbinary_> octan: well, same text installation just like slackware, but overall, easier to maintain
<jpatrick> kubuntu has a prettier website...
<octan> thats all i need to know
<octan> ;P
<octan> dl it
<nalioth> kubuntu is based on debian
<octan> well i can learn that too
<jpatrick> debian unstable :)
<octan> it used yast?
<Riddell> stabalised debian unstable
<jpatrick> octan: It has Adept
<Riddell> hi mez, #ubz open
<octan> ih like urpmi in madriva
<_liquidbinary_> only problem I've had with kubuntu was it hung on the intallation, the part where it's configuring network packages, or something of the like
<nalioth> octan: pkg mangling is apt-get based
<octan> how about compiling sources.. no problems there
<Mez> hey all
<jpatrick> hi Mez
<_liquidbinary_> octan: I would use checkinstall when compiling sources and installing though
<Knowerrors> Hey all, any way to change sudo so it doesn't always ask for password?
<octan> yes
<octan> use exept
<octan> make a execpt script
<octan> and put the passwork in a file
<redguy> Knowerrors: man sudoers
<redguy> ?
<_dm> Is there a better wifi manager then Kwifi?
<Knowerrors> just curious, why is it this way?  In my straight debian install, I used sudo and it never asked for a password, seems overly complicated like this, would like to change things back
<Knowerrors> but I like kubuntu in most other ways
<Knowerrors> just not the way it handles sudo and root
<_dm> _liquidbinary_ still there?
<jpatrick> _dm: there is
<_dm> jpatrick what?
<octan> dl at 305 KB/sec
<octan> :) yay
<jpatrick> Wireless Assiantant
<_dm> Apt-get ?
<hussam> if I replace my cd-rw drive with a new one, ( it will remain of course hdc ) , will I have to reconfigure anything in kubuntu or is this done automatically at boot?
<jpatrick> _dm: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832
<octan> damn that dvd iso is big 3.1 Gb
<octan> at last my 3Mbit line as come to use :)
<_dm> jpatrick does it even work on ubuntu i dont see a package for it
<jpatrick> _dm: use the source
<octan> kubunte != ubuntu or is it ==
<nalioth> octan: x/k/ubuntu are the same underneath the gui, yes
<octan> ok
<octan> nalioth how is the hw support? is the kernel source pached. as madriva does it ther
<_dm> jpatrick eek i forgot, what do i need to install to support "make"
<octan> *it/with
<Aapzak> hello guys/girls, goodday everyone
<jpatrick> Aapzak: hello
<octan> hi
<nalioth> ubotu: tell octan about hardware
<jpatrick> _dm: it's "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<octan> nice
<nalioth> jpatrick: --prefix is unnecessary
<_dm> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<nalioth> _dm: install "build-essential"
<_dm> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<jpatrick> nalioth: really?
<nalioth> jpatrick: really
<_dm> thanks nalioth
<octan> nalioth since page
<octan> thxz
<octan> thats the most organized one i ever seen
<_dm> anyone else have a problem of trying to enable wireless card and it turns right back off ?
<octan> only missing is mobo's :P
<Aapzak> :)
<jpatrick> _dm: kdesu bug :o
<_dm> jpatrick how do  i fix it
<`ph8> hi all, KDE is just too buggy for me and i'm wanting to convert to ubuntu/gnome from my kubuntu install - is there an easy cmd or can someone link me too a howto? ;)
<jpatrick> _dm: see: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681#c59
<Hobbsee> `ph8: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Aapzak> Hobbsee: the other way around
<`ph8> and that'll remove the kde stuff Hobbsee ?
<Aapzak> he want KDE out, Gnome in
<Hobbsee> Aapzak: that'll get gnome in
<`ph8> so what Hobbsee said was right.. ?
<`ph8> idd
<`ph8> will it get kde out?
<Aapzak> no
<Hobbsee> `ph8: then remove kdelibs*, and that will get rid of kde
<jpatrick> `ph8: no
<`ph8> it's weird that kubuntu-desktop isn't installed right?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: howdy
<Aapzak> did you install Kubuntu from scratch? or did you do a Ubuntu -> Kubuntu upgrade?
<`ph8> kubuntu from scrath
<`ph8> * scratch
<Hobbsee> hey nalioth 
<nalioth> `ph8: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<strike4ce> How do I make a copy of a file and put it on my desktop?
<_dm> jpatrick does it actually work?
<`ph8> thanks guys i'll give that a go now
<jpatrick> _dm: it's in testing
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: cp /file/path /home/user/Desktop
<Aapzak> you have two guys saying it now, it might work
<jpatrick> _dm: for KDE 3.4.4
<jpatrick> 3.4.3*
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<octan> hhi
<jpgeerets> someone tryed hugin?
<nalioth> `ph8: can leave all the kubuntu stuff in (not having kubuntu-desktop is PROBABLY why it was buggy)
<octan> whats hugin
<jpgeerets> its a photo stitch program
<jpgeerets> it looks great
<octan> nop
<jpgeerets> but, i guess you never worked it Octane 
<jpgeerets> :-)
<_dm> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<octan> right guess :P
<jpgeerets> lol
<jpgeerets> someone els does?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _dm about xincludes
<jpgeerets> http://hugin.sourceforge.net/
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: So how would I type this out to save to desktop?  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/user/Desktop
<Hobbsee> replace "user" with the user who's deskto you are copying to
<Hobbsee> oops...
<jpatrick> cp
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/user/Desktop
<Hobbsee> yes
<boreal> i have grub installed by default... is installing lilo as simple as apt-get install lilo ?
<octan> hu? jpgeerets make a sybolic link
<octan> thats betetr to do
<octan> ln -s /etc/X11 blb bla bla
<octan> err i meant strike4ce
<_dm> nalioth lol problem after problem checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Hobbsee> boreal: it's on the install cd too...
<nalioth> _dm: everything it is complaining about is -dev pkgs
<jpgeerets> a symbolic link to what..... Octan?
<octan> jpgeerets it was for strike4ce
<jpatrick> _dm: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<_dm> nalioth is there a package i should be installing?
<nalioth> _dm: libqt*-dev
<jpgeerets> ok, sorry
<nalioth> _dm: open synaptic and search for 'libqt'
<nalioth> or what jpatrick said
<strike4ce> Is there a way I can go into fglrxconfig and name my monitor and its resolution without screwing everything up?  I finally have 3d and I dont want to lose it
<strike4ce> I need to backup the X11 file so I can restore everything if it screws up
<octan> ahh
<jpatrick> i think he has adept...
<_dm> aye im working under KDE
<strike4ce> Hobbsee:  /user/ does that need to be my user name?
<nalioth> strike4ce: yes it does
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: yes, leave the /'s in
<_dm> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<_dm> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<_dm> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<_dm> nalioth umm wtf it says checking for KDE...configure : error: in the prefix, youve chosen are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So check this please or use another prefix
<nalioth> _dm: install kde-devel
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: now that its done.  if I cant get back what do I type to get it going from cli?   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/strike4ce/Desktop
<_dm> nalioth hehe this is hard  stuff,  :/ just to install 1 program
<jpatrick> _dm: you need the header file
<octan> what kernel is Ubuntu 5.10 running
<jpatrick> files*
<nalioth> _dm: you are NOT installing one program, you are compiling one program
<_dm> jpatrick what does that mean
<nalioth> jpatrick: header file?
<_dm> nalioth true :/
<strike4ce> !cli
<ubotu> cli is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<jpatrick> octan: 2.6.12.16 I think
<octan> ok,,
<jpatrick> _dm: you have to compile the program :)
<octan> good too. b/c i have crypted some of my partitions
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: what are you trying to do?
<jpatrick> octan: opposed to Slack's 2.4.31 kernel
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: all you did was copy a file, that shouldnt have effected your xorg config at all
<_dm> jpatrick  so i do sudo make install and it gives me http://pastebin.com/410313
<jpatrick> _dm: :x
<strike4ce> Well im going into fglrxconfig changing name of laptop monitor and changing resolution for mywxga screen.  i backed it up to desktop so I could find it easily if the Sh*T hits the fan.
<jpatrick> _dm: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Header_file
<strike4ce> Hobbsee:  Well im going into fglrxconfig changing name of laptop monitor and changing resolution for mywxga screen.  i backed it up to desktop so I could find it easily if the Sh*T hits the fan.
<jpatrick> _dm: have you made it?
<_dm> jpatrick so the wlankeeper prog you gave me i was supposed to download the .deb.asc as well? 
<_dm> jpatrick no , i dont know how to :(
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: lol...good idea, i'm presuming you would reconfigure xorg as well if you had to, but i'd assume you could copy the file back
<jpatrick> _dm do "make"
<_dm> jpatrick oh yeah done that, gives me the error i pasted you
<jpatrick> ocuh
<jpatrick> _dm: that deb was for kdebase
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _dm about checkinstall
<octan> jesus.. havent they heard of *tar.gz.. huuf only 18% of the dvd.iso 3.1 GB 
<nalioth> _dm: please use checkinstall in the future
<strike4ce> Hobbsee:  Well I dont wanna do it then if its going to do that cuz fglrxconfig is buggy when you pick the fgrlx driver.  So Could I just go in and edit instead?
<nalioth> _dm: what are you trying to build?
<_dm> nalioth some wifi manager jpatrick linked me
<jpatrick> nalioth: Wireless Assistant
<_dm> jpatrick http://pastebin.com/410316 thats all the text it displayed to me
<nalioth> _dm: looks like dodgy code to me
<_dm> i just want my wireless to work without having to use the gnome network settings !
<jpatrick> _dm: try installing the deb package here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681#c59
<strike4ce> is this good for my ati card.  One of the lines from fgl_glxgears:   2360 frames in 5.0 seconds = 472.000 FPS
<jpatrick> oppss pushed the part button
<_dm> jpatrick http://pastebin.com/410320
<jpatrick> _dm: do you have KDE 3.4.3?
<jpatrick> _dm: do "wget http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb"
<_dm> jpatrick as far as i know yes
<jpatrick> do that
<jpatrick> then: "sudo dpkg --install kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb"
<strike4ce> I need a good wireless manager
<_dm> its done wat now
<Aapzak> strike4ce: your glx gears score is regular Ati crap
<Aapzak> it makes sense
<nalioth> jpatrick: what is the difference in installing 'kdebase' in apt-get?
<strike4ce> Aapzak: what do you mean crap?
<_dm> jpatrick ok its installed i think, reboot?
<jpatrick> nalioth: it's patched this one
<Aapzak> strike4ce: Ati drivers under Linux are terrible
<jpatrick> _dm: yep
<jpatrick> _dm: or log out
<_dm> jpatrick brb
<strike4ce> Aapzak: iThose numbers arent good for a ATI Mobility radeon 9600 pro turbo 128mb?
<Aapzak> strike4ce: they are what you can expect from ati
<Aapzak> if you had nvidia, you would so much more FPS
<strike4ce> Aapzak: So they're bad?
<jpatrick> nalioth: it's meant to fix the kdesu problem...
<Aapzak> any nvidia user here care to run glxgears for a sec?
<nalioth> jpatrick: ah
<Aapzak> strike4ce: ati drivers are terrible
<strike4ce> Aapzak: you sure cuz how to says 1300-1400fps is good
<Aapzak> nvidia people, tell us your score ...
<strike4ce> Aapzak: its xorg-driver
<Aapzak> yes, you have no 3d hardware acceleration
<Aapzak> you woudl have the same score with any other non 3d card
<strike4ce> Aapzak: I have 3d
<Aapzak> software 3d
<dm> jpatrick well it fixed THAT problem , but it still doing the same thing with the Enabling interface.. I hit Enable interface on my wireless network device, and it turns off again
<jpatrick> dm: hmmm
<Knowerrors> for sudo at bash "The password is stored by default for 15 minutes. After that time, you will need to enter your password again." Any way to change this 15 minute time limit?
<strike4ce> Aapzak: whatever, its not ati issue its a linnux issue
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: edit /etc/sudoers
<Aapzak> sure strike4ce :)
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: with visudo!!!!
<strike4ce> Aapzak:  so if you're telling me the numbers are good for an ATI card on debian Linnux that is fine with me
<Knowerrors> right, have already been in there, but didn't see a time limit entry ;)
<Aapzak> strike4ce: it is.
<dm> jpatrick any ideas?
<jpatrick> open konsole and type systemsettings
<jpatrick> see if there's any debug
<redguy> Knowerrors: try looking for timestamp_timeout
<dm> jpatrick do i sudo it
<jpatrick> no
<Knowerrors> redguy, what file is that entry in?
<dm> jpatrick it just opens systemsettings, thats it
<jpatrick> dm: never sudo GUIs
<redguy> Knowerrors: /etc/sudoers of course
<jpatrick> dm: now go the Network Settings
<redguy> Knowerrors: but try to look for it in man sudoers
<user1234> Hi there, can anyone tell me which groups should i use when adding another user?
<Knowerrors> yeah, I'll try that man, cause its not in sudoers right now
<jpatrick> dm: try to enable it
<dm> jpatrick says the same thing , nothing in konsole
<jpatrick> dm: :(
<Knowerrors> redguy: found it, the default if not specified is 15 minutes
<Knowerrors> so I gotta make an entry
<dm> jpatrick it flashed enabled for about 1 second then disables itself
<strike4ce> Aapzak: Do you make a practice of talking sh*t here when someone new is trying out linnux?
<jpatrick> dm: keep pushing...
<Aapzak> whatsup strike4ce ? what did I do?
<strike4ce> Aapzak: I come in here asking about fgl_glxgears numbers and you talk smack?
<Aapzak> allright, if you feel that way
<octan> whats on cd3 & 4
<strike4ce> Aapzak: How reliable is gl-glxgears?
<dm> jpatrick it sat at "enabling" for a while then turned off again
<strike4ce> Aapzak: i can play doom3 no problem
<Aapzak> strike4ce: since you know better, why ask me, yell at someone else ...
<jpatrick> dm: did you reboot?
<dm> jpatrick i just did not too long ago
<jpatrick> dm: right
<strike4ce> Aapzak: I was asking.  When did I say I knew?
<dm> jpatrick i have a spiffy blue kubuntu splash screen now :) instead of brown ubuntu 
<jpatrick> dm: :)
<Aapzak> strike4ce: I don't like the tone of your questions, I'm glad to talk, but not that way
<octan> is only cd 1&2 needed to install kubuntu with kde?
<strike4ce> Aapzak: You dont like my tone now?  Wow! Thats interesting.
<Aapzak> in my experience the linux drivers for Ati suck.
<jpatrick> octan: there only is one CD
<Aapzak> please strike4ce leave it ... 
<octan> dvd what is that then
<octan> all cpu types?
<jpatrick> octan: DVDs are bigger than CDs...
<octan> yes but what more do the dvd iso got that cd .iso
<jpatrick> octan: burn it
<octan> im dl it
<Aapzak> octan, there is just one Kubuntu x86 cd. Thatone installs everything you need, a complete running Kubuntu
<Aapzak> everything else can be installed later over the net
<Aapzak> (providing it;s working :)  )
<octan> ahh so it got extra packs 
<redguy> octan: if you would read three lines on http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php you would know what the difference between the cd and the dvd
<octan> cool. so i can use it as a resque tool to. 
<jpatrick> octan: yes...
<octan> nice
<Aapzak> I never use the DVD version because I run in way too much cdrom only machines
<Aapzak> and since the cd got everything I need, I use the cd
<octan> im free of cd's only have 8 dvdr left.. thats why i dl the iso file
<Aapzak> then dvd is a more sensible choice :)
<Aapzak> ehh
<Aapzak> cd
<Aapzak> :)
<octan> that too
<octan> :)
<Hentai-sama> how do i manually mount a DVD?
<Aapzak> just like a cd
<octan> etc mount -t fstype /dev/hdXX /mnt/dvd
<strike4ce> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Hentai-sama> if i type mount i cant see the cd listed
<octan> df
<Hentai-sama> df?
<octan> use df to see if its mounted
<octan> not mount
<Aapzak> strike4ce: at least your card should be suported by the binary driver
<sorush20> I keep trying to install fonts on my computer using the kde right click function but during the installation the dialogue I get the stalled message 
<boreal> is there a way to disable clicks on a laptop touchpad... i.e. I don't want to use the touchpad to "click" on items just the buttons
<strike4ce> Aapzak: well honestly I dont play many games, I do watch DVD those numbers are good enough for that right?
<nalioth> sorush20: put you truetype fonts in ~/.fonts  <<<you may have to maek this folder
<Aapzak> strike4ce: dvd playing does not need 3d accelatation
<Hentai-sama> octan it is not listed
<strike4ce> Aapzak: I know
<Knowerrors> redguy: whats the proper way to enter the "timestamp_timeout" flag in sudoers?
<Aapzak> strike4ce: but you would need a good 2d performance, I think you should be able to play full screen divx/dvd with that card
<Aapzak> 2d performance of that card is not as bad as 3d performance
<strike4ce> Aapzak: when i run glxgears I dont get any numbers?
<octan> Hentai-sama install it
<Hentai-sama> how is this done then?
<Aapzak> strike4ce: you prolly should run the fgl version
<strike4ce> Aapzak: fglrx?   sorry about being so short with you.  I just figured out how to set the card up lastnight about 3am lol
<Aapzak> if you follow the guide, you'll know when you're running with the right drivers
<Aapzak> fgl_glxgears I believe
<Aapzak> check the part with fglrxinfo from the guide
<strike4ce> Aapzak: Yea thats what I used.  i followed the binary howto.
<Aapzak> I have older chipset which is not supported by fgl, so I don't run that stuff
<Aapzak> does it work?
<Aapzak> do you see this: OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.    ?
<redguy> Knowerrors: did you read the example sudoers entries in the manpage? If you want to change the default behaviour for all of the users you might want to make an entry like this:
<strike4ce> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<strike4ce> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<strike4ce> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9600 Generic
<strike4ce> OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)
<lunitik> Is there any way to have KOffice replace OpenOffice.org and not have to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Aapzak> you got the right driver (postig multilines is prohibited BTW)
<strike4ce> Aapzak:   my chipset is rv350
<strike4ce> Aapzak: sorry
<redguy> Knowerrors: Defaults               timestamp_timeout=<int>
<lunitik> imo, kubuntu-desktop should depend openoffice.org-kde | koffice  :'(
<Knowerrors> visudo didn't like that when I put it on the same line as "!lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn"
<Aapzak> strike4ce: I don't really care about the lines, but it's the rules here
<Knowerrors> I had to do Defaults:<username> timestamp_timeout=<int>  
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<Knowerrors> anybody know what "Defaults  !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn" in the sudoers file?
<Knowerrors> refers to?
<blackflag> I have a problem with my telephone system
<blackflag> it is attached via USB
<lunitik> Riddell: Any chance you could change deps in kubuntu-desktop to "openoffice.org2-kde | koffice" for dapper?
<blackflag> driver is loaded
<jpatrick> lunitik: that would be nice
<blackflag> I set up hylafax
<lunitik> Riddell: openoffice.org2 is FAR too much of a memory hog...
<blackflag> but now I dont know which is the correct interface I have to set
<Riddell> lunitik: koffice is too unstable
<lunitik> However I like to have kubuntu-desktop around due to knowing I am getting a good desktop
<blackflag> is there a command which ask the interfaces and give me a result?
<lunitik> Riddell: hence openoffice.org2-kde (which means rest of openoffice.org2) will be installed by default...
<blackflag> the modems are not found
<jpatrick> lunitik: isn't it?
<blackflag> can someone help me?
<lunitik> Riddell: users that prefer koffice will still have the choice, while still defaulting to something most will likely prefer
<lunitik> Riddell: OpenOffice.org2 is FAR too much of a memory hog to be usable!!
<lunitik> Riddell: currently, here, its just taking up space... I NEVER open anything related to OpenOffice.org2 because I know I'll be sitting for 20 secs waiting on it to finally load  :/
<jpatrick> lunitik: I dislike the fact that it uses 100 MB
<blackflag> by the way its ISDN
<lunitik> Riddell: too many new features are drug in via kubuntu-desktop that I enjoy however... so please consider my proposal, thank you.
<_justin> greetings.  I'm trying to get DVD playback working on a fresh kubuntu breezy install.  When I put a DVD in, kaffeine starts but gives an error "Error invoking dvdnav_get_next_block".
<_justin> The FAQ in the /topic says that libdvdcss should be installed by default, I think, but Adept doesn't list it.  Any suggestions?
<lunitik> Riddell: imo, its the Right Thing (tm) to do  :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _justin about livdvdcss2
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _justin about libdvdcss2
<_justin> ah ha.  So it's the same silliness as vanilla Debian. :-)  why isn't that on the main FAQ along with MP3 support?
<lunitik> wiki.ubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats  :/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lunitik about libdvdcss2
<lunitik> nalioth: blah, why'd you do that?
<nalioth> education
<lunitik> nalioth: Its already installed here... how is it education?
<nalioth> lunitik: so you can have ubotu answer questions in the future
* lunitik sighs  :/
<strike4ce> Aapzak: what is a good wireless manager?
<lunitik> strike4ce: kmenu > Internet > KWifiManager :/
<_justin> hm.  OK, I ran the decss installer script, then tried again.  There's no error, but Kaffeine's still not playing the disk.  It says play, but shows a single track of 0 length.
<lunitik> _justin: install related encoding things... ie, transcode
<_justin> ok... what qualifies as related?
<lunitik> apt-get install transcode
* _justin opens adept. :-)
<strike4ce> lunitik:   Kwifi suxs!
<lunitik> It's really a lot faster to apt-get install  :/
<lunitik> strike4ce: kinternet? NetworkManager  :/
<_justin> I prefer aptitude when I am on the command line.
<Riddell> lunitik: we did consider koffice for breezy and had a technical board meeting about it but at the time koffice 1.4 was just too buggy
<_justin> hm.  adept isn't showing a transcode package.
<crimsun> that's because transcode is in multiverse
<_justin> neither is aptitude.
<_justin> oh.  not even in universe?
<lunitik> Riddell: I'm not asking for it to be default... via deps, openoffice.org2-kde | koffice would install openoffice.org2 by default... but allow for installation of koffice, and removal of openoffice as the user prefers....
<crimsun> I'd be careful anyhow; I think it's broken in Breezy
<lunitik> Riddell: most users will still stick to OpenOffice... but I dislike that suite a great deal...
<Riddell> lunitik: I don't think the seeds allow that currently but there's going to be a discussion on that issue at the conference next week, so you may be in luck
<Riddell> lunitik: more and more peole dislike openoffice
<_justin> How do I enable multiverse, then?  (Is DVD stuff over there for legal reasons?)
<lunitik> Riddell: I was looking forward to openoffice 2.0 due to speed improvement promises, but its just a disappointment
<lunitik> Riddell: what do you mean "the seeds won't allow it"... won't allow for alternatives?
<Riddell> lunitik: yes, won't allow for alternatives
<lunitik> Riddell: actually... I think its prefered to have kubuntu-desktop depend on "office" and make office depend as previously stated...
<_justin> crimsun: how do I enable multiverse?
<crimsun> _justin: the same way you enable universe
<lunitik> Riddell: ala "totem" in ubuntu-desktop....
<_justin> It's only listed in adept under breezy-backports.  is that what you're referring to?
<lunitik> Riddell: not entirely sure why you are depending "openoffice.org2, openoffice.org2-kde" atm though  :P
<_justin> crimsun: hm, no, enabling the breezy-backport lines didn't work, either.
<lunitik> _justin: in the line ending "universe" ... throw "multiverse" on the end
<_justin> there we go.  *installs transcode and tries again*
<lunitik> _justin: dpkg -L transcode | grep bin ... you need to run the binary it installs... cuz for some reason, it doesn't at install time
#kubuntu 2005-11-04
<lunitik> _justin: I think its just 'transcode' but yeah.... double check
<_justin> Which binary?  It installs a dozen.
<lunitik> _justin: any mentioning 'transcode' or 'transset' etc?
<_justin> there's a transcode.
<_justin> Hm, just running the DVD doesn't work.  
<lunitik> _justin: run that
<lunitik> _justin: it wouldn't, dvd's have different encodings depending on area of the world they are from...
<lunitik> _justin: hence you need to configure which its to use
<_justin> It can't auto-detect?  I thought linux-based players ignored the region code.
<lunitik> _justin: it probably should... and if it were an officially supported package, it likely would.... but no
<strike4ce> what si the force command?
<_moohaad> sudo not work
<strike4ce> is
<lunitik> strike4ce: what exactly do you want to force... and why?
<lunitik> strike4ce: dpkg --force-help
<_justin> Hm.  transcode has about 30 config options, most of which i don't understand...
<strike4ce> someone wants to force the xorg-fglrx-driver over the official ATI driver
<strike4ce> dpkg --force-help
<lunitik> _justin: have you ran 'transcode' yet? you just need to change region settings  :/
<lunitik> _justin: I seem to remember it asking all of like 5 questions  :/
<strike4ce> lunitik:  someone wants to force the xorg-fglrx-driver over the official ATI driver
<_justin> Just running transcode tells me to run with -h, which offers several dozen switches.
<lunitik> strike4ce: eh... just remove fglrx or whatever  :/
<Hentai-sama> i have a couple of discs (that i know of) that dont mount on kubuntu, but i can read them in xp with no problems
<Hentai-sama> suggestions
<lunitik> Hentai-sama: kick it?
<strike4ce> lunitik: I dont need to, but I already know that when you remove or try to remove the official ATI driver from ati it causes problems
<eric_> Can someone help me with a compile error?
<lunitik> strike4ce: you can just change the driver... but I dunno what you put as driver to go with the open source version...
<strike4ce> lunitik: its from ATI rpm file
<lunitik> strike4ce: I think just 'Driver "ATI"'
<strike4ce> xorg 6.8......
<lunitik> strike4ce: neither of those things matter  :/
<lunitik> Although why you're using an RPM I have no idea  :/
<strike4ce> lunitik im not using it but it can be easily converted by alien
<_justin> lunitik: running 'transcode' doesn't ask me anything.  It just gives me the about lines.
<lunitik> strike4ce: alien just edits the scripts involved... files are still placed as determined by the rpm...
<strike4ce> lunitik:  yea, but thats not what Im talking about.  He is trying to uninstall the Official ATI driver from the ATI website set up for linnux.  It gets buggy when you uninstall it
<lunitik> strike4ce: just change the damn driver setting  :/
<lunitik> strike4ce: I think just 'ati'  :/
<strike4ce> lunitik: I have the xorg package.
<lunitik> strike4ce: who cares?
<lunitik> strike4ce: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf   :/
<strike4ce> lunitik:  LOL you;re real helpful
<lunitik> strike4ce: sorry, I'm not as used to helping people not familier with the system as I used to be   :/
<strike4ce> lunitik: no problem, Im not that familiar either
* lunitik leaves before he starts hitting things  :/
<slow-motion> n8
<dm> For the LIFE of me i cant get my wireless working, i have ndiswrapper installed, and it works, but anytime i have a WEP key on my router, my wifi card wont enable
<Juerd> dm: Catchphrases don't help
<Juerd> dm: What's your definition of "enable"?
<dm> juerd in network settings, when i hit the button Enable interface, the wireless card enables for 1 second then stays disabled
<Juerd> dm: Interesting. Do you know how to use a terminal?
<dm> juerd yeah... 
<Juerd> dm: What is the output of "sudo iwconfig"?
<Juerd> dm: Paste using a paste site, or in the #flood channel
<dm> juerd i was just going to paste it in pastebin
<dm> juerd its in flood
<Juerd> dm: I'll continue to help you there, to avoid having to switch all the time
<dm> juerd okie
<flixor> hya everybody 
<dm> Is it at all possible that my Ubuntu installation is corrupt ?? my wireless is screwed up back i cant get it to work no matter who helps me
<Blissex> dm: wireless is annoying, and using 'ndiswrapper' as you probably are, is unreliable.
<_liquidbinary_> hi!
<kairu0> hey all
<tarheelcoxn> kairu0: greetings
<kairu0> hey tarheel
<kairu0> i'm loving my new kde setup
<kairu0> but i'm not deleting my xubuntu partition yet ;)
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<c0rrupt> que pasa hombre
<chx> i am stupid but how can install/start ssh daemon?
<fatejudger> it should already be installed
<fatejudger> unless they took that out in Breezy
<moj0rising> to install: sudo apt-get update
<chx> i bet it's on
<moj0rising> to install: sudo apt-get install ssh
<moj0rising> hm. not sure about package name actually.
<chx> that's my problem too
<fatejudger> just go into apt and search for it
<fatejudger> if it's installed, then it's installed
<fatejudger> if not, you can instal lit
<moj0rising> check by using synaptic.
<fatejudger> *install it
<fatejudger> adept
<fatejudger> if you have Breezy
<chx> there is no *ssh* in /etc/init.d
<chx> yes i have breezy
<moj0rising> ah. yeah. 
<fatejudger> chx: go into adept and search for SSH
<jsubl2> sudo apt-cache search openssh
<tarheelcoxn> chx: it's not in by default
<tarheelcoxn> I discovered that last night
<tarheelcoxn> the packagename is openssh-server
<moj0rising> you can install rcconf for an easy way to start/ stop services at boot.
<c0rrupt> how is everyone likeing breezy?.. worth upgrading?
<crimsun> it's horrible, use MS-DOS 3.3
<crimsun> </trolling>
<at1as> I like breezy, but it's been a mixed bag.
<tarheelcoxn> lol
<at1as> the kernel seems to have gone through some serious changes.
<tarheelcoxn> c0rrupt: better kernel, better... just better
<at1as> The Cisco VPN client I use likes to completely crash the system if my wireless NIC loses signal for a moment.
<at1as> VMware needs some workarounds to work right.
<chx> openssh-server?
<chx> thanks
<at1as> The Kontact IMAP GroupWare stuff works now.
<tarheelcoxn> that was an interesting parting shot
<at1as> Moving mail with a "M" opens the folder dialog.... but typing the folder name doesn't work.
<at1as> KDE now automounts media when it's connect.  Pretty nice feature unless you use it on your forensics workstation... :\
<fatejudger> at1as: it always did that
<fatejudger> at1as: well, it did it on Hoary
<Riddell> fatejudger: hoary didn't automount, you had to find it in media:/ and mount
<Riddell> at1as: why don't you want it on your foresnsics wokstation?
<kairu0> i ran kcontrol once and now i cant get my desktop up (it loads an empty gray panel and no desktop). how can i recover?
<Riddell> kairu0: try looking in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<kairu0> Riddell, what should i look for in it?
<kairu0> Riddell, what about "Cannot create /dev/X"
<at1as> riddell: Because attaching a drive to take an image of it should *not* mount it, otherwise crucial time stamps can be lost.
<fatejudger> Riddell: it would always automount my cdroms
<Riddell> fatejudger: spooky :)
<Riddell> at1as: kill ivman to stop it
<Riddell> at1as: KDE 3.5 will have more friendly wys to configure it
<Riddell> kairu0: that seems a possibility
<chx> how can i find all files in a dir and subdir that is not named foo? even, if it does not start with f, it's fine. find . -regex ... but how i go on?
<javb> where can i find a tool under KDE Kubuntu to use the "keys combinations" under  GNOME Ubuntu
<javb> ....?
<tarheelcoxn> javb: I've tried to figure that out
<tarheelcoxn> you might want to ask some KDE people
<tarheelcoxn> ie. in a different channel
<tarheelcoxn> be aware that some of them are already assigned to other things
<moj0rising> chx, try man find
<at1as> Riddell:  I actually just removed the user from the plugdev group for a short-term fix.  Can I get away with renaming ivman so it doesn't start?
<at1as> Don't get me wrong about Breezy.  I love it.  There are just a few annoyances.
<Riddell> at1as: edit startkde
<at1as> I run kdm, will that still make a diff?
<Riddell> yes, kdm calls startkde
<at1as> What I *love* is that they fixed it so you can install on MD devices like software-raid1 and LVM.
<Riddell> MD?
<skwashd> hi all
<Riddell> hi skwashd 
<skwashd> hi Riddell 
<skwashd> should the breezy version of kdepim be groupdav enabled ?
<skwashd> kdepim 3.4 supports it ... but i can't seem to find the options in the breezy version :(
<Knowerrors> anybody here use this? http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<skwashd> Knowerrors: looks similar to the mirrormax.net repositories
<skwashd> which i use for some stuff i need ... and the stuff there seems to work pretty well
<Knowerrors> just wonder if thats a better place to get extras than nerim malrat
<Knowerrors> need a good place to get my w32codecs and such
<skwashd> Knowerrors: use mirrormax.net then
<skwashd> repos are listed in ubuntuguide.org
<Riddell> Knowerrors: PLF should be in the future, currently marillat
<jsubl2> Knowerrors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Riddell> plf only has very few packages currently as far as I can see
<jsubl2> wget http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Knowerrors> so is marillat better or mirrormax?
<skwashd> Knowerrors: last i checked marillat didn't go so well with ubuntu ... as it is designed for debian sarge
<skwashd> thats when i switched to mirrormax
<Knowerrors> so jsubl2 : why use that giannaros file instead of mirrormax, or are they both good?
<jsubl2> Knowerrors: it is the one from the wiki link
<jsubl2> Knowerrors: you should check the wiki for some of your questions.. the documentation tends to be real good there
<skwashd> ubuntuguide.org is pretty good for finding out which packages are good for what too ... even tho it is more gnome targetted 
<jsubl2> ubuntuguide is out of date and lacks explanations
<poimen> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<poimen> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<poimen> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<poimen> what the heck I am using kubuntu
<poimen> :( what can I do?
<poimen> ./configure what??
<skwashd> jsubl2: not much ... but i suppose i know which bits to ignore/change
* skwashd idles for a bit to see if anyone knows about groupdav in support in kubunutu's kdepim
<Knowerrors> thx jsubl2 and skwashd , will do some reading...
<skwashd> Knowerrors: np ... and good luck getting things working as you want them to work
<Knowerrors> btw, is this line ready to add yet "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<Knowerrors> saw that in sources.list
<skwashd> Knowerrors: should be
<jsubl2> i don't think backports is up yet
<Knowerrors> someone I talked to said it can be activated now, but the line needs a small change, forget what it was
<poimen> someone kwons if k9copy have been ported to .deb ????
<`Nomad> Is there a recommended TV app?  Or at least a better one?
<drolyk> tvtime
<Knowerrors> xawtv
<_carlos> Buenas Noches
<Knowerrors> Ive tried both, like xawtv because it uses less cpu power
<`Nomad> ok
<`Nomad> will test both :)
<drolyk> I want to ask why mencoder depends on xmms ?
<jsubl2> it has xxms input plugin support built in
<jsubl2> xxms/xmms
<chi> iisn't there a configure switch to turn it off?
<jsubl2> yes if you roll your own
<drolyk> I realy doesn`t want xmms
<drolyk> :(
<jsubl2> it is easier to take xmms than to get all the depends and source and build
<dm> Hey guys , when the OS is loading how do i get kubuntu with blue text instead of  Ubuntu with all that brown text to show up
<dm> anyone?
<jsubl2> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#installfromubuntu
<drolyk> jsubl2: Is there any apt-source where I can get ktorrent-1.1 ?
<dm> jsubl2 no no i have KDE installed, i want it so that when i turn on my comp and select ubuntu from GRUB that blue text and kubuntu show up , not ubuntu and it being all brown
<dm> jsubl2 its a wierd request but i had it on my last installation
<jsubl2> kubuntu splash
<jsubl2> or kdm
<at1as> One nice thing about using Breezy, I was able to find transcode again (it disappeared from Hoary's backports/extras repos)
<jsubl2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jsubl2> and select kdm...
<dm> jsubl2 that part works, but before that.. where it lists all its loading..
<jsubl2> the splash... yeah i would like to know that too
<dm> jpatrick you still there?
<Knowerrors> anyone know if breezy extas repos are up?
<tarheelcoxn> Knowerrors: you mean the backports?
<dm> Hey guys , when the OS is loading how do i get kubuntu with blue text instead of  Ubuntu with all that brown text to show up
<Knowerrors> tarheelcoxn: I suspose
<dm> anyone know how to change the background color of Konsole, that black is annoying!
<oggb4mp3> Hi
<soundmaster80> hi, i would like to know how to make moving the windows between dual monitors more like windows...this is the only thing i lack in completely changing
<oggb4mp3> you want xinerama
<Knowerrors> settings>schema
<soundmaster80> well, i have twinview setup with nvidia
<oggb4mp3> me too
<oggb4mp3> works great
<_carlos_venezuel> changing the konsole bckgnd color: go to preferencias->esquema
<soundmaster80> however, the example is if i move a window from mon1 to mon2 it doesn't just snap in place
<soundmaster80> i know that's not real specific
<oggb4mp3> is the kubuntu kernel patched for win4lin by any chance?
<oggb4mp3> those are window behaviors
<oggb4mp3> look in kcontrol
<soundmaster80> LOL, i have all over the place 
<dm> any guides on installing OPERA?
<soundmaster80> and tried messing with different settings 
<soundmaster80> just wondered if anyone in here has been annoyed with this and fixed it
<oggb4mp3> soundmaster80: Desktop => window behavior
<oggb4mp3> Moving tab => snap zones
<soundmaster80> ok, lemmie reboot and try that 
<Knowerrors> tarheelcoxn: actually no, breezy extras, not back ports
<todd> how can i can i change the icon used for K menu?
<tarheelcoxn> dm: I know it's different if you use a Kubuntu install CD
<slicslak> for some reason apt-get can't find proftpd.  any advice?
<tarheelcoxn> slicslak: you know that that's the package name?
<slicslak> tarheelcoxn, definitely.  it's a common package
<tarheelcoxn> slicslak: apt-cache search proftpd
<tarheelcoxn> slicslak: I get nine packages back when I do that
<tarheelcoxn> including one 'proftpd'
<jesusfish> is there an audio convertor (flac to mp3) for KDE?
<dm> tarheelcoxn i installed ubuntu then KDE about 2 hours ago and jpatrick had me install some stuff to get some program working, and that changed it to kubuntu splash before kdm loaded, like kubuntu cd install, but i had to reinstall ubuntu because it was corrupt, i HAD it but i dont remember what i installed
<jsubl2> dm: i found out how to change the boot splash
<dm> jsubl2 to the blue text and blue kubuntu?
<jsubl2> yeah
<dm> jsugl2 cool how
<jsubl2> dm check ls /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so  you got that file
<slicslak> tarheelcoxn, i think apt-get is screwed.  i get a bunch of error messages at startup
<dm> jsubl2 yes
<jsubl2> rm /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so && ln -s /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<jsubl2>  dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jsubl2> worked for me
<jsubl2> i like the blue better also
<Knowerrors> tarheelcoxn: like they mention here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70815&highlight=breezy+extras
<dm> jsubl2 permision denied
<tarheelcoxn> Knowerrors: ahh
<jsubl2> sudo -i
* tarheelcoxn shrugs
<tarheelcoxn> 'bout to drive home
<tarheelcoxn> ttyl, folks
<_jonathan> i was just wondering if anyone had noticed a problem with konsole 
<beford> what problem
<dm> jsubl2 got it, is that it?
<_jonathan> characters around the bottom and right side
<jsubl2> dm:  dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<_jonathan> i'm assuming after a certain size
<dm> jsubl2 o  ok im going to reboot hehe :)
<jsubl2> good luck
<_jonathan> no one has noticed this, i tried to change schema's and it happened
<_jonathan> one other question, if i uncomment the backports repository i have issues with apt-get update...anyone seen this?
<jsubl2> backports for breezy is not out yet
<_jonathan> ok, that answers that
<_jonathan> jsubl2: to my first question have you noticed the konsole putting characters on the lower and right side after changing schemas
<jsubl2> _jonathan: no but i only change schemas once when setting it up. then generally don't touch it
<_jonathan> well that's what i'm doing...but i was having issues with that
<dm> what the heck is Debconf ?
<jsubl2> dm did it work
<dm> jsubl2
<jsubl2> the boot splash
<dm> jsubl2 havent rebooted yet, was updating, now it says Debconf on dmlinux, what is this, right after i do a full update
<jsubl2> not sure
<dm> Jsubl2 it didnt work, no boot splash displayed
<dm> jsubl2 what was the other command
<jsubl2> dm ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<dm> jsubl2 no such file or dir.
<dm> jsubl2 shit how do i fix that :(
<delltony> whats going on guys?
<delltony> anyone know if there is a program to do webcams with gaim yet?
<jsubl2> ln -s /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<dm> jsubl2 ok what now?
<jsubl2> dm you have to sudo -i first
<jsubl2> ln -s /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<dm> jsubl2 i did , last command worked, anything else?>
<jsubl2>  dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jsubl2> now what does ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so say
<dm> no such file
<dm> oh wait, nm
<dm> didnt have .so on there
<dm> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 34 Oct 29 22:26 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<jsubl2> now run the  dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jsubl2> you are all set
<dm> looks like it worked
<dm> ok rebooting  , ill be back :)
<dm> how do i make KDM my default login gui
<_carlos_venezuel> how do i make KDM my default login gui : dpgk -reconfigure kdm (i think)
<_carlos_venezuel> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<nalioth> _carlos_venezuel: please dont blindly advise ubuntuguide, it is very out of date for use with breezy and will break it
<dm> What fonts do i have to install to see some text on flash based sites?
<flixor-bed> how can i put a message on the desktop on my computer home 
<flixor-bed> or is that not possible
<flixor-bed> can i do it with wall 
<nalioth> flixor-bed: of course a wallpaper can be anything you like
<nalioth> flixor-bed: use gimp and whip you one up
<flixor-bed> lol
<flixor-bed> no what i meant was i am logged on to my computer with ssh 
<flixor-bed> but my father is allso working on that same compuer 
<flixor-bed> computer
<flixor-bed> so i thought it would be funny to send him a message :)
<flixor-bed> like hallo dad how is linux 
<_carlos_venezuel> how can i put a message on the desktop on my computer home <- check "superkaramba" or "karamba"
<_carlos_venezuel> oooooooh
<flixor-bed> but _carlos_venezuel i have a connection with ssh to my box 
<_carlos_venezuel> ok ok sorry, i missunderstood
<flixor-bed> ehm no problem 
<flixor-bed> :)
<beford> man talk
<flixor-bed> that is for me beford 
<beford> yep
<tarheelcoxn> flixor-bed: why not just put a text file named "hello" in his desktop folder?
<tarheelcoxn> not what you're looking for, but quick
<_carlos_venezuel> how can i put a message on the desktop on my computer home <- what u can do is put a txt file on his desktop
<_carlos_venezuel> ahh ok sorry, ejejeje too late
<_carlos_venezuel> jejeje :-$
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> about breezy and breezy-update in sources.list , can I uncomment both or do I need to chose?
<nalioth> bobesponja: only leave commented the line with breezy-backports
<bobesponja> nalioth: thx
<bobesponja> nalioth: is there a package to help configure the net connection?
<Gunsmith> hi everybody, could anyone help me with a dual-screen setup?? i'm completely new to linux and need some help with it. any help would be much appreciated
<nalioth> bobesponja: what kind of net connection?
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors?highlight=%28monitor%29
<bobesponja> nalioth: I connect to a gateway
<flixor-bed> thanks tarheelcoxn thats was most effective lol 
<Gunsmith> thanks nalioth.. i'll check it out
<nalioth> bobesponja: i'm not much on fancy connections. dhcp should take care of things for you, if your gateway has dhcp
<flixor-bed> anyway i am going to bed, everybody a very nice evening or night and goodbuy 
<bobesponja> nalioth: it doesn't, i usually use a package called netcardconfig in debian
<_carlos_venezuel> flixor-bed: me too, c'ya all, take care :-p
<strike4ce> Anyone have firestarter firewall?
<strike4ce> !firestarter
<ubotu> somebody said firestarter was Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<tarheelcoxn> mmmm
<tarheelcoxn> I'm having a DMA problem
<tarheelcoxn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<tarheelcoxn> ^^ I followed that
<tarheelcoxn> including the "troubleshoot" section
<tarheelcoxn> s/troubleshoot/troubleshooting/
<tarheelcoxn> but I still get HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<fatejudger> why is it that Linux takes longer to boot than Windows?
<nalioth> fatejudger: because linux is not meant to be started every day
<tarheelcoxn> I'm having trouble with hostap
<tarheelcoxn> and there doesn't seem to be anything about it in the wiki
<tarheelcoxn> shall I look up debian resources?
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: ubuntu is based on debian
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: I know
<tarheelcoxn> I was just asking if there was some "official" ubuntu something on hostap
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: i've never heard of one 
<Delvien> nalioth Do you know something other than what ubotu links to install mp3 playback
<nalioth> Delvien: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<tarheelcoxn> ./debian/rules binary-modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12
<tarheelcoxn> got it
<Delvien> nalioth i did that, and registered it too but i still cant play mp3s with amaroK
* mrmarcel is away. (Auf Wiedersehen, gute Nacht und Entschuldigung fr diese Meldung ^^)
<fatejudger> nalioth: I have to start Linux a lot since I put it on my laptop
<fatejudger> nalioth: there must be a better reason as to why it takes longer
<Delvien> nalioth i can play them with Noatun though
<nalioth> i'm not that knowlegable about mp3 playback
<Delvien> nalioth ok can you ubotu me ? :)
<Delvien> nalioth i dont know the keyword
<nalioth> Delvien: are you registered?
<Delvien> nalioth yep
<Delvien> nalioth <-- dmlinux
<Delvien> nalioth or "iam " hehe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Delvien about yourself
<sadistic_kitten> does anyone know where I can get the packages "kdelibs4" and "libqt3c102-mt" 'cause I can't get them through apt
<Delvien> nalioth would it be possible if you could paste your breezy sources.list if at all possible?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Delvien about sources
<Delvien> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate.. anyone know the repo for this one
<_thiago> hi people, does anybody know how do I upgrade my kernel ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Delvien about w32deb
<nalioth> Delvien: if you visit the URL ubotu gave you when he introduced himself, you wont need us anymore
<sadistic_kitten> is anyonce willing to help me...
<sadistic_kitten> *anyone
<_thiago> fala seu filho da puta bobesponja!
<_thiago> bobesponja vc  i fdp
<Delvien> lol but then i wouldnt get the joy of talking to a human being... lol
<nalioth> _thiago: do you like it here?
<_thiago> like what?
<nalioth> _thiago: that language is not welcome here
<strike4ce> Damn I installed firestarter from adept and I cant find it anywhere?
<beford> _thiago, fdp viado, no fales aqui 
<_thiago> ok, Im brazilian ok? I speak portuguese besides english, im just trying to call bobespoja
<_thiago> hu.... why are u nerds so angry?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: _thiago i dont call my friends such things, please be considerate
<strike4ce> anyone know how I can find it easy?
<nalioth> strike4ce: k > run program > "kdesu firestarter"
<beford> aHUAHUahAhu _thiago called us nerds, he must be the coolest brazilian ever.
<_thiago> Why dont u go suck your linux boxes,u bunch of idiot gay nerds!!
<beford> _thiago, do you need help to upgrade your kernel?
<Delvien> its a torrent ! GAH
<_thiago> yeah I was trying to, but now I thiink people are offended with my language...huuu
<nalioth> Delvien: change 'hoarydeb' to 'breezydeb' in the URL
<sadistic_kitten> wouldn't idiot and nerds be a contridiction?
<nalioth> wow what a temper
* nalioth wouldn't say such things to his mother
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Delvien> nalioth there is a breezy link 
<nalioth> Delvien: if it goes to a torrent, change the url as i mentioned
<Delvien> o
<sadistic_kitten> oh about my question nvmd I'm on www1.apt-get.org and am about to updat my sources.list
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: please dont do that
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: debian binaries dont play well with ubuntu
<beford> sadistic_kitten, use www.ubuntuguide.org 
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: the libs you mentioned are available
<nalioth> beford: please dont advise that either
<beford> ok dont
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<sadistic_kitten> ummm ok then
<beford> then just use ubuntulinux.com repositories
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sadistic_kitten about repos
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: enable universe and multiverse
* beford removes ubuntuguide repositories
<nalioth> you'll find your libs there
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: you mean in my sources.list...?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: enable universe and multiverse in your sources.list ,yes
<sadistic_kitten> I think I already have...
<sadistic_kitten> hold on
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: umm that's for hoary does that matter much?
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: or do I have to change where it says "hoary" to "breezy"?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: are you using breezy? then use the breezy sources
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sadistic_kitten about sources
<Delvien> nalioth easier way to get w32codecs here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79449
<strike4ce> nalioth: Firestarter is going.  I want an icon though.  Is there anyway I can get one on my menu or desktop?
<nalioth> strike4ce: right click on your kicker and add one
<nalioth> strike4ce: of use the kde menu editor
<strike4ce> nalioth: Its not there already tried that
<nalioth> using debian repos may seem easy now, but using them more than a few updates will lead to trouble
<strike4ce> Cant find the damn thing!  Its a gnome app
<endo602> hell
<endo602> o
<endo602> can someone help me setting up samba
<endo602> or mounting a windows drive through samba
<endo602> ?
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: it still doesn't work...
<sadistic_kitten> would you like to see the error message?
<nalioth> !info kdelibs4
<nalioth> grumble grumble
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: no installation candidate or no package found, right?
<sergio> hi I have aproblem burning cds, does anybody can help me?
<sadistic_kitten> yeh
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: like living on the edge?
<sadistic_kitten> no
<sergio> and I want to know how to add repocitories to sources.list
<sadistic_kitten> but what have you got in mind?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sergio about repos
<nalioth> i got a URL for kde 3.5 beta
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: you talking to me...?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: i see kdelibs4 available in breezy
<endo602> can someone help me setting up samba?
<nalioth> both on my network and at packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> ubotu: tell endo602 about samba
<endo602> thanks
<sadistic_kitten> yeah well I don't know why it isn't working for me then
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<sadistic_kitten> yeah hold on
<sergio> i alredy try to open adept and it says "imposible to execute the command"
<endo602> is there a way to mount a samba drive to my laptop form my desktop?
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3811
<_jonathan> has anyone had problems installing build-essential on 5.10
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: is that yours from your box?
<nalioth> _jonathan: none at all
<_jonathan> i'm getting gcc and g++ dep errors
<sadistic_kitten> uhhh yeah 
<sadistic_kitten> I got it from the example on pastebin
<_jonathan> try to gcc and g++ and i have problems there too
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: on a terminal or console, type "apt-cache search kdelibs4"
<sadistic_kitten> k
<sadistic_kitten> it came up with kdelibs4-dev kdelibs4-doc kdelibs4c2 kdelibs4c2-dbg
<Massacration> Good night everyonde
<sadistic_kitten> nn
<Massacration> Can u people help me with a doubt?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: isn't that what you are looking for?
<nalioth> Massacration: ask
<sadistic_kitten> well I don't know because it is still listing it as a dependency...
<Massacration> CAn I update my 385 kernel to a 686 ? I running my kubuntu in a pentium III box
<nalioth> Massacration: yes of course
<sadistic_kitten> it wants just plain "kdelibs4"
<Massacration> how do I do that?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: i suspect it wants kdelibs4-dev
<Massacration> ?
<nalioth> Massacration: open adept and find the 686 kernel and have adept install it
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3812
<Massacration> its only that?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: AH! the light dawns now. where did you get the deb?
<Massacration> and when I restart my machine? will it run properly?
<sadistic_kitten> http://kaligames.de/?pid=downloads/soundkonverter&ref=http://kaligames.de/downloads/soundkonverter/
<nalioth> Massacration: there should be no problems at all
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: does soundkonverter have a homepage with source code?
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: but other programs I have tried to install also list that dependency
<sadistic_kitten> yeah hold on
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: you are trying to install non ubuntu stuff, i suspect
<Massacration> will it improve my performance?
<sadistic_kitten> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29024&forummode=2&forumpage=2&forumexplevel=0&forumthread=117058#c117058
<Massacration> does this upodate worth? or is it too risk?
<nalioth> Massacration: only if you have more then 768mb of ram in the box
<Massacration> I have only 384mb
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: grab the source pkg from there, please
<Massacration> So it doesnt worth, does it?
<nalioth> Massacration: i'd stay with your i386 kernel
<Massacration> ok thanks so much
<sergio> please tell me how i can enable adept
<nalioth> sergio: adept is standard in kubuntu breezy
<Massacration> another doubt, about sound systems... why I cannot run sounds in two programs at the same time?
<sadistic_kitten> yeah I have tried doing it from source but it doesn't work either and I thought a deb might work...
<nalioth> the deb is wanting debian libs
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: you'll need to find a deb that is made for ubuntu
<nalioth> using ubuntu libs
<sadistic_kitten> damn
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<Massacration> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Massacration about sound
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: there isn't one
<Massacration> it doesnt work in more than one program at the same time
<sadistic_kitten> what about an ebuild how do they work?
<Massacration> i runnig breezy
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: an 'ebuild' is something gentoo uses
<sadistic_kitten> damn
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: can you read the comments I'm having the same problem as the first guy but I don't know how to fix it
<sadistic_kitten> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29024&forummode=2&forumpage=2&forumexplevel=1
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: ?
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: sorry, was reading the homepage
<sadistic_kitten> k
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: lesen sie deutsch?
<sadistic_kitten> gwah??
<sadistic_kitten> umm no..
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: you need to install taglib and taglib * -dev
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: kde-devel and perhaps some other kde dev pkgs
<sadistic_kitten> I tried to and it didn't work
<nalioth> tried to what?
<sadistic_kitten> install taglib and taglib-dev
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: they may have numbers in the names
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: I've got to go now I'll try and fix it later tonight, thanks for the help so far...
<nalioth> ah, too late
<_pedro> hi
<stbain> hi
<stbain> bye
<Black_Chaos> I was messing around with the setting on a program. The settings I was playing with were the special window settings. Under "Workarounds" I changed Window Type to Desktop. Now it is stuck like that.
<Black_Chaos> Any idea how to change it back??
<nalioth> Black_Chaos: obvious question. have you reversed your procedure?
<Black_Chaos> Well I can't seem to get back to the settings dialog. The top bar is missing so I can't click the icon to open the menu, and alt+F3 doesn't bring it up either.
<nalioth> Black_Chaos: this is kde?
<Black_Chaos> yep
<nalioth> the windows key doensnt bring up the k menu?
<Black_Chaos> ummm...don't think so. But i don't need the K menu
<kkathman> evening all :)
<kkathman> well good morning in some places I suppose
<nalioth> professor kkathman may be of help, Black_Chaos 
<kkathman> evening sir nalioth :)
* kkathman chuckles as the "professor" status :)
<kkathman> how are you tonight nalioth :)
<Black_Chaos> ok kkathman, maybe you can help me out. Here's what I was doing:
<nalioth> kkathman: ok. yourself?
<Black_Chaos> I was messing around with the setting on a program. The settings I was playing with were the special window settings. Under "Workarounds" I changed Window Type to Desktop. Now it is stuck like that.
<kkathman> Black_Chaos: are you under standard kubuntu, or one of the KDE betas?
<kkathman> I am ok nalioth...had to get some antibiotics today though...fighting off some sinusitis and brochitis :)
<Black_Chaos> standard kubuntu
<Black_Chaos> kde ver 3.4.3
<kkathman> Black_Chaos: and you installed from scratch or upgraded from hoary?
<nalioth> kkathman: plenty or orange juice for you
<Black_Chaos> upgraded from hoary
<kkathman> yes yes
<kkathman> Ok thanx...would you mind telling me what program you were working with when this happened?
<Black_Chaos> basically I was trying to get my desktop 4 to be my terminal. So I opened Konsole, went to the advanced window settings and set No Border, put konsole in full screen mode, then started messing with those special windows settings
<kkathman> ahhh.. ok
<kkathman> ctrl-m should get your menu bar back I think
<Black_Chaos> nope that's just like hitting enter in konsole. But, then menu bar is there. Its the top bar, umm, the one that has the name and close/minimize buttons
<kkathman> Ive never danced in that windows setting area tho
<kkathman> ahhh
<Black_Chaos> neither have I. Thats why I was playing with it. lol
<kkathman> Black_Chaos: what happens when you hit ctrl-alt-m
<Black_Chaos> brings up the Session drop down menu
<kkathman> can you move laterally after that...to the right with arrow keys
<kkathman> ?
<Black_Chaos> yes
<kkathman> then also ctrl-shft-F should toggle you out of fullscreen mode
<kkathman> once you can get to the menu you should be able to get to Settings and reset the menubar I think
<Black_Chaos> yeah see cause I set that special windows setting to desktop mode, its basically running in the desktop space, so that doesn't affect anything
<kkathman> oh really?
<kkathman> hmm
<Black_Chaos> the setting would be a KDE window setting and not a Konsole setting I would think
<kkathman> do you have a little down arrow on your border for the konsole...or can you get to a dialog that has like "Advanced" "To Desktop"  etc
<kkathman> I was going to see if you could get back to that setting dialog and hit "default" and get back
<Black_Chaos> see thats where I'm screwed, cause the border is gone. and usually alt+f3 pulls that menu up but its not
<kkathman> just out of curiousity, have you rebooted to see if it will reset?
<Black_Chaos> not yet
<Black_Chaos> did log out and back in
<kkathman> how about ctrl-alt-backspace?
<kkathman> that will kill the current X and restart
<nalioth> ummmm killing X
<Massacration> how do I update open office to the final release?
<kkathman> I think that came from you, nalioth, as a suggestion that worked for someone the other night :)
<nalioth> moi? kill something? horrors
<kkathman> rofl
<Black_Chaos> I think I'll reboot, see what that does
<kkathman> well its worth a chance, worst thing they'd have to reboot
<kkathman> that'll work too
<kkathman> I was thinking that settings that are changed by applications are stored by each application in some settings file, but I dont know where
<Black_Chaos> no luck
<kkathman> arggh
<Black_Chaos> exactly
<kkathman> wow this is a real puzzler
<kkathman> so when you reboot, where does your system boot to?
<nalioth> kkathman: pssst ~/.kde
<Black_Chaos> like runlevel or what??
<kkathman> yes...but that contains settings for each application?
<nalioth> kkathman: look in yours
<kkathman> Black_Chaos: no, I mean, when it boots, what are you looking at when it finally completes the boot process
<Black_Chaos> the kde login manager
<nalioth> brb, gonna get rid of this nasty gigabit router
<kkathman> Black_Chaos: and you login and it takes you where?
<Black_Chaos> to basic kde
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> so the issue then is that konsole is still acting up right?
<Black_Chaos> yeah
<kkathman> so ok
<kkathman> lets try something off the cuff here
<Black_Chaos> k
<kkathman> lets see if you can edit a file:  ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole  with whatever your favorite editor is (i.e. kdesu kwrite)
<kkathman> Black_Chaos: here's what my file of that looks like:
<bearchit> hi~
<kkathman> [Desktop Entry] 
<kkathman> Cwd=
<kkathman> Exec=bash
<kkathman> Font=6
<kkathman> Icon=openterm
<kkathman> KeyTab=
<kkathman> Name=Linux Console
<kkathman> Schema=Linux.schema
<kkathman> Term=linux
<kkathman> Type=KonsoleApplication
<kkathman> sorry to paste, but there isnt much going on right now
<Black_Chaos> I went to that specified path but its just a folder
<kkathman> oh sorry
<kkathman> duh
<kkathman> open the file linux.desktop
<kkathman> silly me
<kkathman> see if its like mine above
<kkathman> nalioth :)
<kkathman> oops something happened :)
<nalioth> much nicer
<kkathman> nalioth: did you happen to point him to the linux.desktop in the ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole/linux.desktop file?
<Black_Chaos> AHAHA WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Black_Chaos> I fixed it!!!
<kkathman> ??
<kkathman> excellent :)
<kkathman> what did you do?
* kkathman remains in suspense :)
<kkathman> nalioth: this is a dumb question, so please dont revoke my professorial priviledges ..
<Black_Chaos> OK when you open that special settings dialog, it says the program is KWin. So I went to my home folder and .kde/share/config and was looking through the config files. Found one called kwinrulesrc. Opened it up and it had some konsole settings. So I backed the file up. deleted the main one and restarted X
<kkathman> good job!!
<kkathman> excellent :)
<nalioth> Black_Chaos: easy pleasy
<Black_Chaos> yeah ;)
<kkathman> well we at least got you pointed in the right direction I suppose :)
* kkathman files this tidbit away for further reference :)
<Black_Chaos> yeah, just needed some other ideas while I searched for the config file
<kkathman> hehe always gratifying when the human wins :)
<nalioth> kkathman: your dumb question?
<kkathman> is a tgz file the same as a gz??
<kkathman> basically?
<kkathman> I mean can I still do a tar xvzf on it?
<nalioth> kkathman: tgz = tar.gz  tbz or tbz2 (not used often <if at all>) = tar.bz2
<Black_Chaos> dang beat me
<kkathman> so I can just tar xvzf foo.tgz then?
<nalioth> kkathman: foo away
<kkathman> lol
<Black_Chaos> ok one last ? for the night
<Black_Chaos> Do you know any way to change the little icon that is on the title bar, in the upper left hand corner?
<kkathman> Im off to bed for the evening guys...gotta get some rest to fight this infection :)
<Black_Chaos> alright, thanks for the help. I gotta hit the sack.
<Black_Chaos> later
<raven> mo
<raven> no
<persoontje> Do you know of it is possible to use gecko with konqueror instead of khtml?
<raven> is there anything i need to know or keep in mind.. going to install kubuntu for the firts time
<persoontje> (sorry for my english, but do you understand it) :D
<nalioth> persoontje: it is possible
<raven> persoontje it is gecko
<nalioth> !hardware
<ubotu> hmm... hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<persoontje> but how can I do that?
<raven> try setting-->browers ident....
<raven> look trhere
<persoontje> I think that doesn't work, konq says than that  he is gecko but he uses khtml
<raven> then use mozilla :P
<nalioth> persoontje: i use galeon as my primary browser and konqueror as my secondary browser (some things dont render well under gecko)
<raven> hmm is there no root in ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell raven about root
<persoontje> okay i will try galeon (now apt-getting it)
<raven> nalioth thxz
<noppie> hello
<azertyuuu> hey all , i need to delete opera , but sudo dpkg -r opera  is being ignored .... can anyone help me
<nalioth> azertyuuu: did you install it using apt-get?
<azertyuuu> nalioth no, downloaded and isntalled bt dpgk -i
<Delvien> Hey guys, i have Noatun on my computer, but how do i make a link in my Kmenu ??
<azertyuuu> with dpkg -i
<Delvien> nm
<nalioth> azertyuuu: open adept and remove it with that
<azertyuuu> nalioth: thanx !
<Delvien> Anyone know how to change the color of your fonts on the desktop items?
<unsurreal> try kcontrol
<Delvien> unsurreal dont see it anywhere in kcontrol
<Delvien> but ive done it before
<sampan> gah -- now when i try to reset my system time/date i'm getting "conversation with su failed"
<lexhider> delvien: kcontrol->appearance->background->advanced-options, I remember having to ask at in IRC one time to find it. hopefully this is something that gets fixed for kde4.
<nalioth> there are lots of things to be fixed (hopefully) in kde4
<Delvien> lexhider that worked ! thank you, now do you know how to turn Konsoles background white and the text black , like regular terminal
<Delvien> lexhinder nm got it :) hehe
<sampan> i don't understand how an OS's clock setting can be broken
<Delvien> lexhinder one more question, any way to get konquerer to not open a window so big?
<sampan> i switched it (right-click, change time) and now i can't make another change
<sampan> everytime, whether right-click or kcontrol or system-settings (admin mode), it gives me "conversation with su failed"
<soccerfiend> sampan: what about running ntpdate from the command line
<sampan> 30 Oct 00:13:30 ntpdate[15820] : no servers can be used, exiting
<sampan> i can't do ANYTHING in kcontrol that requires administrator mode
<soccerfiend> sudo ntpdate timelord.uregina.ca
<sampan> that seems like a BASIC problem -- far more serious than just getting the time right
<soccerfiend> what version?
<sampan> breezy
<soccerfiend> of KDE
<sampan> ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop on top
<nalioth> sampan: aka "kubuntu"
<sampan> yeah, but i have all the gnome stuff too
<soccerfiend> ok, open konqueror, -> help -> about KDE
<Delvien> nalioth you use KDE right?
<nalioth> Delvien: yes
<sampan> soccerfiend  it's 3.4.3
<sampan> not the buggy 3.4 
<soccerfiend> although 3.4 is working good for me
<Delvien> nalioth maybe you know this. How do i make it so Konquerer opens up smaller, instead of taking up the whole screen, is there a way to do this without making EVERY other window in ubuntu open the same size
<soccerfiend> erm 3.5, my bad
<sampan> i dunno -- i really liked hoary, but seriously, not being able to use the administrator mode is like seriously broken, not just a minor "bug"
<soccerfiend> can you run kcontrol from the command line
<nalioth> Delvien: go to 'setting' save view profile, make sure to tick the "save window size" box
<sampan> sure, i can "run" it, but anything inside that needs admin privs crashes out with 'conversation with su failed'
<soccerfiend> can you run kcontrol with kdesu in front?
<soccerfiend> such as kdesu kcontrol
<sampan> no
<sampan> same error
<soccerfiend> is this an upgrade from hoary?
<sampan> nope, fresh breezy install -- when it first came out (day of release actually), but first time running into this problem
<soccerfiend> ok try running the following
<Delvien> nalioth that worked, thakns
<soccerfiend> apt-get update && apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<kairu0> hey all
<kairu0> looking for a good kde torrent client
<nalioth> Delvien: np, you will be answering my questions soon enough
<nalioth> kairu0: use bittornado-gui
<soccerfiend> this won't actually change anything, but should give a list of pending upgrades or installs
<Delvien> nalioth hehe nah , i have a horrible memory
<kairu0> nalioth, is it better than ktorrent?
<Delvien> nalioth unless you got a question on Home improvment :P
<sampan> lol soccerfiend i got permission denied -- even with sudo on it
<nalioth> kairu0: ktorrent is quite buggy atm <shudder> quite buggy
<soccerfiend> sampan: sudo apt-get update
<kairu0> nalioth, can i get bittorando-gui from universe or muiltiverse?
<nalioth> !info bittornado-gui
<ubotu> bittornado-gui: (bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.11-4ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 38 kB, Installed size: 232 kB
<soccerfiend> !info backuppc
<ubotu> backuppc: (high-performance, enterprise-grade system for backing up PCs), section utils, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 399 kB, Installed size: 1772 kB
<sampan> soccerfiend  it gave me 12 packages to upgrade -- but they didn't even seem to download -- just instantly done
<sampan> and i still get that error
<kairu0> nalioth, thnx, downloading :D
<sampan> on the clock
<soccerfiend> sampan:Forget about the clock, sounds like something else is broken on this machine
<soccerfiend> sampan: do you get that error just running apt-get update by itself
<sampan> soccerfiend, yeah -- sounds like something very serious -- and it's not just me: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681#c59
<soccerfiend> this looks like a fix
<sampan> not sure until i try it -- funny though that it was a KNOWN problem (not even gonna call it a bug when it's something so important to the OS) as far back as april
<sampan> but still it's released as a final candidate
<soccerfiend> sampan: I downloaded the kubuntu CD for my laptop back when breezy was beta.  I have been working fine
<sampan> obviously it doesn't affect everyone -- but nonetheless it affects some people and it was known 6 months before release
<sampan> just because it works right for some doesn't mean it was ready for general release
<soccerfiend> not my call, I was surprized at the gpg and kmail issue
<soccerfiend> well, no software is usually ready for general release
<kairu0> nalioth, you wouldnt know how to refresh the kde menu would you?
<soccerfiend> its nice not to have to wait for a service pack, most issues can be worked around, though I know how frustrating this must feel
<sampan> i'm not blaming anyone in particular -- just frustrating to move from a smoothly functioning system to one with (fairly serious fundamental) control issues
<nalioth> kairu0: i would not
<sampan> soccerfiend  so i'll install that .deb and reboot -- hopefully it'll be fixed :X
<sampan> install went fine -- brb
<kairu0> nalioth, thnkx and nice grammar hehe
<soccerfiend> sampan: does sudo kcontrol work?
<soccerfiend> I guess he won't see that if he left
<kairu0> soccerfiend, dont do that! it will destroy your manlyhood!
<kairu0> it killed one of my users
<soccerfiend> at 30, I am no longer worried about my "manlyhood"
<soccerfiend> it is too late if I am in trouble :)
<kairu0> hahaha
<kairu0> but seriously sudo kcontrol is not a good idea
<soccerfiend> I rarely use kcontrol, but out of curiosity, why is it bad?
<Delvien> This is wierd, Kmail wont accept my pop3 server
<kairu0> soccerfiend, i dont exactly know, but it uses $guiapp which fucks with the permissions in your users folders
<Delvien> is there something special i should be doing
<kairu0> it might be safe to do a kdesu kcontrol
<spiral> hi
<azertyuuu> hey all, i'm trying to install superkaramba but it can't find a C compiler , which applications do i need more
<kairu0> azertyuuu, probably gcc
<sampan> soccerfiend thanks for the encouragement -- i think that .deb package fixed it -- changed the clock and have been able to enter admin mode (and the page is bookmarked so i can refer others to it too)
<soccerfiend> that is generally what I do, but sometimes kdesu fails
<soccerfiend> though I do tend to run the KDE betas so I expect things to break
<soccerfiend> too many years of debian sid have made me very tolerant of twitchy software... nevermind the years of MS before
<azertyuuu> this worked apt-get build-essential
<azertyuuu> this worked apt-get install build-essential
<unsurreal> (k)ubuntu packages so much newer and fresher :)
<kairu0> too many years of debian made me distrust people
<soccerfiend> oops, silly wireless connection grabbed an ip at the same time as my lan
<soccerfiend> sampan: how have you made out with the new binaries?
<azertyuuu> hi all, i just compiled superkaramba, but how can i start it ? i don't see anything of it in the startmenu
<Delvien> whats the install for Alien?  the command that is
<azertyuuu> how can i open a .sh-file
<nalioth> Delvien: you shouldn't use rpms
<Delvien> nalioth i got it to work alt way :)
<nalioth> Delvien: good for you, rpms shouldnt be a habit
<Delvien> nalioth im trying to avoid anything hard right now, since im tired and its 436 am
<nalioth> Delvien: then go to bed. it's 337am here
<Delvien> nalioth do you know how i make a link to a .sh file that i can change the icon to?
<nalioth> Delvien: certainly. where do you want the icon?
<Delvien> nalioth ill move the icon to a more accessible folder really quick , i want the icon in the lauch bar ( the main bar) i have a "Non KDE application" shortcut right now but i cant change the icon
<nalioth> why not?
<nalioth> that's strange
<Delvien> nalioth i click the new png and it goes back to regular icon , i know its kinda freaky
<raphink> right-click the bar, choose `add Application to Panel -> Add non KDE Application'
<Delvien> is there a way i can make a link to the .sh without non KDE app
<raphink> then right-click the icon and choose `Configure'
<Delvien> raphink i already have that part hehe
<raphink> and choose the icon
<raphink> or you can actually choose the icon
<raphink> while adding the app
<Delvien> raphink i did all that , doesnt work for me 
<Delvien> hmm now it works.. wth lol
<Delvien> i think it was in too many subfolders, 
<Delvien> it was 8 steps down
<_xuniL> i need help with my Kmenu when i makeing changes in it, and save it doesent happens any thing
<Delvien> nalioth is there a way to hide one folder on your desktop?
<nalioth> Delvien: sure. name it .Folder
<Delvien> nalioth i cant rename it , a program uses it , but i dont want to see it, the damn prog doesnt want it anywhere else, which is retarded
<nalioth> Delvien: then you are stuck
<Delvien> nalioth great, :) thanks bro
<raphink> what program uses it Delvien ?
<Delvien> raphink limewire, tinkering with it now
<raphink> you can set limewire
<raphink> in the preferences
<raphink> it should put anything on  your desktop
* nalioth wishes folks would stay in channel longer
<raphink> lol
<Delvien> raphink sorry i had to restart X , did you say something?
<raphink> nope
<tklauser> Hi
<raphink> hi tklauser 
<tklauser> Can I somehow get rid of the gnomeish "Save File" dialog in Breezy?
<raphink> tklauser: you're in #kubuntu here
<tklauser> raphink: I know
<raphink> where do you have a gnomeish dialog?
<tklauser> raphink: Arghl, sorry, it's early here.
<tklauser> raphink: In firefox
<raphink> oh well
<raphink> firefox is based on gtk
<raphink> so its' gnomeish that's it
<raphink> if you don't like the gnomeish style
<raphink> don't use firefox
<raphink> or contribute to the effor to port it to qt
<azertyuuu> hey all, i installed crossover office , but what's the location to run this app
<raphink> effort
<nalioth> thought firefox was based on some godawful widget set
<tklauser> raphink: But the dialog looked different in previous versions of firefox.
<raphink> it always looked gnomeish here
<tklauser> It looked like firefox/mozilla, not particularly like gnome.
<propagandhi> azertyuuu: it should appear in the menu, perhaps if it isnt now it might if you restart kde, but alternately you can run /home/username/bin/cxoffice/cxsetup
<azertyuuu> propagandhi: thanx
<raphink> constant is : firefox is not qt
<tklauser> raphink: Sure.
<raphink> that's why it looks ugly
<raphink> ;)
<tklauser> raphink: Biut I want the default Firefox "Save File" Dialog and that must be possible.
<nalioth> tklauser: you know you can have konqueror use the gecko engine, right?
<raphink> konqui powa :)
<tklauser> raphink: It doesn't look ugly, it just looks unfamiliar. ;-)
<raphink> to me it looks ugly ;)
<tklauser> OK, I guess I'll have to live with it or switch to konqi. ;-) Thanks anyways.
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> konqui rocks
<propagandhi> how does one configure konqueror with the gecko engine?
<azertyuuu> hey all , how can i play .wmv-files (with kafeinne)
<Stefano> i guess this is not possible
<Stefano> i mean the gecko stuff
* sadistic_kitten needs package "taglib-devel" but can't get it through apt...
<raphink> azertyuuu: install the codecs
<raphink> !codecs
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> ubotu: tell azertyuuu about w32codecs
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: sure you can
<sadistic_kitten> it says it can't find it...
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: libtag1-dev
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: ok then...
<propagandhi> raphink: tell me how to configure konqueror with the gecko engine
<raphink> huh?
<azertyuuu> thanx all
<propagandhi> nalioth: tell me how to configure konqueror with the gecko engine
<propagandhi> sorry raphink
<azertyuuu> ubotu w32codec
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<raphink> propagandhi: nalioth and I are not bots
<raphink> :p
<propagandhi> raphink: i realise that
<raphink> konqueror uses the gecko engine
<raphink> I don't get what you want to configure
<propagandhi> I was referring to nalioth's previous statement that you can configure konqueror with the gecko engine
<azertyuuu> ubotu present
<ubotu> azertyuuu: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Stefano> what am i supposed to install to see a wmv-file?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Stefano about w32codecs
<azertyuuu> ubotu who are you ? a pcnerd ?
<ubotu> azertyuuu: what are you talking about?
<azertyuuu> ubotu: man i'm talking to you
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> azertyuuu: Wish i knew
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raphink> !add
<ubotu> add is, like, To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<azertyuuu> ubotu: please stop it
<ubotu> azertyuuu: Wish i knew
<raphink> azertyuuu: be nice with ubotu ;)
<nalioth> raphink: konqueror can be configured to use either khtml or gecko for rendering
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> how do you set it?
<azertyuuu> ubotu: asl ?
<ubotu> azertyuuu: What?
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<raphink> ubotu: tell azertyuuu about the answer of life
<nalioth> bah! shows how i keep up. gecko in konqueror seems currently broken. forgive me for stirring up folks
<raphink> who needs gecko anyway?
<raphink> ;)
<thoreauputic> !life
<ubotu> The answer to the question about life, the universe and everything is ... 42
<nalioth> i use galeon with konqueror as backup for sites not gecko friendly
* nalioth looks around, realizing he's in #kubuntu.  woops
<sadistic_kitten> nalioth: lol
<nalioth> sadistic_kitten: how you gettin on?
<nalioth> welp, time for a nap
<sadistic_kitten> wb Stefano 
<Stefano> ?
<Stefano> i dont know what happend
<sadistic_kitten> oh well
<Stefano> freaky machine :)
<sadistic_kitten> :P
<tiburon> #kubuntu.de
<kairu0> hey all
<tiburon> hallo, bin nicht gut im Englischen. suche deutsches kubuntu irc. kann mir jemand helfen?
<kairu0>  -> #kubuntu-de
<tiburon> danke
<kairu0> :)
<mth`MAW> Hi GUys.
<mth`MAW> Hi I am using breezy with kde 3.5 beta 2 BUT the old artsd. 
<mth`MAW> BUT my systemsounds are not playing oggs at all.
<mth`MAW> Someone an Idea?!
<petros> hello
<mth`MAW> hi
<petros> is there a way to change the default ubuntu bootsplash screen?
<mth`MAW> no idea.. I like it :)
<petros> kk
<Massacration> how can i play two sounds ate the same time in kubuntu?
<Massacration> please help me
<mth`MAW> using jackd
<sadistic_kitten> petros: yes
<sadistic_kitten> petros: not sure how tho
<sadistic_kitten> petros: but it can be done
<Massacration> Can anyone help me?
<endo602> what does it mean that my konqbrowser.desktop is malformatted
<kairu0> please ask a specific question
<endo602> ?
<endo602> i did
<kairu0> endo602, your shortcut to konqueror (/usr/share/applications/kde/konqbrowser.desktop) has a problem
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> but why
<kairu0> i dunno
<endo602> all i did was try to mount a samba drive
<kairu0> thats odd
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> now it says KDEInit could not launch "konsole"
<kairu0> did you run an old kde app?
<endo602> nope
<kairu0> thats odd
<kairu0> i dont know
<larsivi> Riddell:I'm not able to change the time settings. The dialog don't come up at all if rightclicking the clock, in system settings, it won't enter adm mode (using 3.5 beta 2)
<Massacration> How Can I play two  or more sounds in different programs at the same time?
<Riddell> larsivi: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<Riddell> larsivi: fix pending people testing it, but I don't have 3.5 packages to test
<Massacration> i using kubuntu
<Massacration> and I cant play 2 sounds at the same time...
<Massacration> hi people
<endo602> i tried to mount a samba drive and now none of my kde applications work
<endo602> can someone help me
<endo602> ?
<endo602> i believe the problem to be that i mounted the shared drive to /home/username
<endo602> and not to /home/username/mnt
<endo602> is there anyways i can change the mount location?
<endo602> i cant access the konsole
<endo602> should i restart from the terminal?
<endo602> i dont want to restart the machine
<endo602> :(
<larsivi> Riddell: Hm, thanks. Just wanted to change to wintertime...
<thoreauputic> endo602: can you access a tty?  ctrl-alt-F2 for instance
<endo602> yes
<endo602> thanks i got the terminal
<thoreauputic> endo602: so umount the mount from there
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> will do 
<endo602> is there a way to change my mount path?
<ganymed> hallo.
<endo602> now is there a way to get back to the dtop?
<ganymed> how can i disable the time synchronization at start up?
<thoreauputic> you can mount on any dir you like - but as you saw, mounting on your home dir just jams access to all the config in that place ( dot files etc)
<endo602> can i do an smbumount?
<thoreauputic> I don't use samba, but that sounds reasonable
<endo602> cool
<endo602> is there a way now to get back to my dtop?
<thoreauputic> alt-F7 ?
<thoreauputic> X normally runs on tty7
<endo602> ok
<endo602> i got an error
<endo602> smbumount must be installed suid root
<endo602> then i tried sudo smbumount
<endo602> then it said 
<endo602> couldnt umount /home/user: device or resource busy
<thoreauputic> cd out of your home dir
<thoreauputic> like  cd /
<thoreauputic> then try again
<thoreauputic> unless of course you have konq or something else acessing your home dir...
<ganymed> or can anybody tell me, how the script for the time sync is called?
<thoreauputic> in which case you need to kill it
<thoreauputic> ganymed: ntpdate
<endo602> gave me same error
<endo602> how can i kill all
<endo602> how do i see the processes
<ganymed> thx
<thoreauputic> endo602: do you have anything important running in X ?
<endo602> nope
<endo602> not at the moment
<thoreauputic> then do  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<endo602> ok
<thoreauputic> then run  lsof | grep  /home/youruser  to see what's keeping it busy if anything
<endo602> now i got a blank screen
<thoreauputic> login 
<thoreauputic> you should be in tty 1
<ganymed> maybe i miss something, but i have installed some gtk apps and they don't show up in the k-menu... can i change this?
<endo602> nice
<thoreauputic> Ok now try sudo smbumount or whatever
<endo602> i did that grep 
<thoreauputic> but make sure you cd to / or somewhere
<endo602> there are process
<endo602> bash
<endo602> and lsof
<endo602> that its
<endo602> oh and grep
<endo602> device or resrouce busy
<thoreauputic> did you do  lsof | grep /home/youruser   ?
<thoreauputic> the whole thing with the pipe
<endo602> yes
<endo602> there are 6 lines
<thoreauputic> :|
<endo602> bash
<endo602> bash
<endo602> bash
<endo602> lsof
<endo602> grep
<thoreauputic> well that tells you what is using your home dir
<endo602> lsof
<endo602> can i kill those?
<thoreauputic> you should see process numbers
<endo602> yeah
<libben> cant understsand why speedcrunch wont take , as a correct value. and wants . instead.
<endo602> i do kill -9 #
<thoreauputic> killing bash isn't advised ;)
<endo602> ?
<libben> its on teh numpad. and should be used as it.
<thoreauputic> you don't do kill -9 unless kill fails :)
<endo602> says no such process
<thoreauputic> endo602: I can't stay much longer: you basically need to is=dentify what is keeping h emount point busyand kill that
<thoreauputic> *identify
<endo602> i tried
<endo602> nothings is working
<endo602> thanks for your help
<thoreauputic> endo602: hmm - any reason you don't want to reboot? Might be the easiest way in this case
<endo602> ill reboot
<endo602> if it wont fuck up more
<thoreauputic> I can't really help much on IRC
<thoreauputic> just do   sudo shutdown -h now - that should unmount everything
<endo602> shouldi reboot?
<thoreauputic> or sudo shutdown -r
<endo602> still busy
<thoreauputic> *shrug* - it would be easier to reboot
<endo602> ill reboot
<endo602> should i go into recoverey mode?>
<endo602>  in GRUB
<endo602> then umount
<thoreauputic> probably not 
<thoreauputic> chances are it will just come up unmounted
<thoreauputic> assuming you don't have an automount set in /etc/fstab
<endo602> i do
<endo602> that was part of the process
<thoreauputic> then you need to edit fstab
<endo602> but i can take that part out now
<thoreauputic> yes
<thoreauputic> comment it out, edit it later
<endo602> how do i comment out?
<thoreauputic> put a # mark 
<thoreauputic> at the start of the fstab line
<endo602> got that
<endo602> now  i reboot?/
<thoreauputic> yes - hope for th ebest - should work OK
<endo602> thanks
<thoreauputic> if you changed fstab
<thoreauputic> you could try  sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<ganymed> ciao
<endo602> alrady rebooted
<thoreauputic> endo602: OK - KDE come up alright?
<endo602> waiting
<endo602> loading 
<endo602> loading alright
<endo602> ok is up
<endo602> what should i do now
<endo602> ?
<endo602> kde works great
<thoreauputic> endo602: heh - you're on your own with samba - I use NFS only
<endo602> ok
<endo602> well ill try again
<thoreauputic> endo602: at least you now know *not* to mount stuff on an important dir in use ;)
<endo602> i learned that
<thoreauputic> endo602: when you mount on $HOME all your dot files etc become inaccessible
<thoreauputic> so no apps can find their configs for that user
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> i got that
<thoreauputic> :)
<endo602> well i am having a hard time mounting this to another folder :P
<thoreauputic> endo602: I suggest using automount in fstab is  not a good idea until you get everything working properly
<thoreauputic> even then... I never use it except for other partitions on my drive
<endo602> everything orks
<thoreauputic> OK - that's good :))
<_manveru> quick question, how do i really kill all processes that start with 'nexuiz' ?
<thoreauputic> _manveru: possibly  " pkill nexhuiz* "
<endo602> nice
<endo602> im golden
<thoreauputic> with hthe wildcard..
<_manveru> thoreauputic: thx, but they don't disappear...
<thoreauputic> _manveru: hmm - well try  ps | grep nexhuiz* and kill the results
<thoreauputic> erm ps aux | grep nexhuiz
<thoreauputic> or whatever
<indro> hi
<_manveru> that's odd
<_manveru> i can't find the processes with ps aux, but they are in top and ksysguard
<indro> Is atmel chipset supported?
<indro> i have siemens gigaset usb adapter 11
<thoreauputic> manveru: you can kill from top with "k"
<_manveru> thoreauputic: i tried that already... nothing happens when i do that
<indro> ?
<thoreauputic> _manveru: did youtry running   sudo top  ?
<_manveru> indro: you better ask some hardware-database - what is this usb-adapter for?
<thoreauputic> then your kill is done as root
<indro> _manveru: its a wlan adapter
<_manveru> woops
<_manveru> wrong server i was on
<_manveru> no, doesn't work...
<_manveru> both normal kill [pid]  nor doing it with top as sudo
<thoreauputic> _manveru: well, you mighthave to use  kill -KILL  , or  kill -9
<indro> kill -9
<_manveru> and how often should i do that?
<thoreauputic> _manveru: just on the processes you need to kill :)
<_manveru> manveru  17611  0.0  0.3  84576  1852 ?        DL   12:32   0:00 ./nexuiz-linux-x86-glx
<_manveru> that's one of the processes i want to kill
<_manveru> i say 'kill -9 17611'
<_manveru> and nothing happens
<thoreauputic> _manveru:  DL ? is it defunct ?
<_manveru> what does DL mean?
<ep> whats the difference between kwrite, kate and kedit?
<indro> should siemens gigaset wlan 11 work or not? where i can see that?
<thoreauputic> ep: kedit= basic kwrite= a bit more kate= the kitchen sink
<_manveru> ep: they use the same engine (wich is kedit), but kwrite is for word-processing and kate for programming
<_manveru> some of the processes are D and some are DL
<thoreauputic> _manveru: do these processes dhow when you do   ps aux | grep Z   ? If so youhave zombies
<thoreauputic> s/dhow/show
<_manveru> they do
<thoreauputic> you can't kill zombies
<_manveru> uh
<thoreauputic> bbut they do no harm generally
<_manveru> holy water?
<thoreauputic> hahah
<thoreauputic> :D
<_manveru> they use about 200MB of my VM
<thoreauputic> jst forget about killing this stuf unless it's causing problems...
<thoreauputic> what happens if you run sync ?
<thoreauputic> (should write buffers to disk)
<_manveru> nada
<_manveru> well, i will open a graveyard...
<thoreauputic> _manveru: is this affecting the running of your machine? If not, why bother about ti?
<thoreauputic> *it
<_manveru> well... i like to have control about my machine
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<_manveru> ^^
<_manveru> otherwise i could be running windows...
<thoreauputic> the only way to get rid of zombies is a reboot or killing thier parent process
<_manveru> wish is bash?
<_manveru> -s+c
<thoreauputic> killing bash isn't advised *grin*
<thoreauputic> although aparticular instance of bash I guess...
<_manveru> uh
<_manveru> pstree says they are directly at init...
<thoreauputic> hmmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> reboot time ;)
<_manveru> ^^
<_manveru> well, i want to get this thing running before
* thoreauputic thinks sometimes a reboot is justified ( despite the claims of zealots)
<_manveru> every time i want to run nexuiz i end up with a black screen and a zombie
<thoreauputic> _manveru: sounds like you have bugs then
<_manveru> getting rid of the black screen works with ctrl+alt+esc for xkill
<_manveru> yeah...
<_manveru> i'm getting fed up with tuxracer... i want to kill some bots
<_manveru> is there a safe variant of ./ ?
<_manveru> wich i can kill easily
<_manveru> what exactly is ./ btw?
<_manveru> always thought it means _this directory_
<Kamping_Kaiser> _manveru: the current directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> yehy. that as well i gues
<fatbrain_> How can I add something to my default PATH?
* smi|e is away: I'm away. Out and About. I'll be back later. If you need assistance, please check http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ... Thank You.
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatbrain_: ask thoreauputic (sorry thoreauputic for dobbing you in, but i think you know this?)
<thoreauputic> fatbrain_: depends if you want it system wide - in that case you do it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<fatbrain_> I want to put it in my .bashrc
<thoreauputic> fatbrain_: well then it's easy - you just add it to the PATH line
<thoreauputic> so fo instance add :~/bin   or whatever
<fatbrain_> I'm trying to locate my "PATH" line.
<thoreauputic> fatbrain_:  type   echo $PATH
<thoreauputic> then add that as an export in .bashrc , plus the extra bits
<fatbrain_> yes, I see it
<GeMMa> hi
<fatbrain_> so, I just type "export /bleh/moo/:/newStuff"?
<GeMMa> there
<GeMMa> how to add repositories?
<GeMMa> in kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fatbrain_: actually it is normally set in ~/.bash_profile
<thoreauputic> fatbrain_:  less ~/.bash_profile to see
<fatbrain_> thanks.
<GeMMa> help 4 me please?
<thoreauputic> !tell GeMMa about repos
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: read the msg the bot sent you
<GeMMa> ok 
<GeMMa> tnx
<GeMMa> sorry
<GeMMa> but when trying to check other repositories it says thet're not supported
<GeMMa> may i check them?
<nalioth> GeMMa: debian binary repos are guaranteed to break your ubuntu
<GeMMa> break
<GeMMa> ?
<GeMMa> can u be clearer?
<nalioth> GeMMa: ubuntu is based on debian, not fully binary compatible
<GeMMa> ok
<GeMMa> so may i check those repos?
<nalioth> check what repos?
<GeMMa> when i do ->settings in synaptic
<GeMMa> there is a list of  repos
<GeMMa> some r dis-checked
<GeMMa> when i check them
<GeMMa> it says not supported but i can click ok
<GeMMa> to go on
<GeMMa> what d u say?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: just enable them
<GeMMa> i choose ok
<thoreauputic> they are fine (comunity supported)
<thoreauputic> *community
<GeMMa> despite not officially supported
<GeMMa> right'
<GeMMa> ?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: that just means canonical don't support them
<nalioth> and add multiverse
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: they are supported by the Universe team
<thoreauputic> yes, add multiverse
<GeMMa> ok
<GeMMa> updatin
<GeMMa> tnx
<GeMMa> it gives me error 
<GeMMa> cant find them
<GeMMa> i try to search manually the links
<GeMMa> am i right'
<GeMMa> ?
<nalioth> GeMMa: did ubotu send you a msg on adding repos?
<GeMMa> error in links
<GeMMa> italian links
<GeMMa> they r wrong
<GeMMa> yes
<GeMMa> read
<mhz> hi there
<mhz> I am running Edubuntu (yes, it is ubuntu + apps for education). I demo it using GNOME, KDE, WindowMaker, Fluxbox and XFCE4.
<arkaitz> helloooooo
<mhz> hi arkaitz 
<mhz> my doubt is why only some apps. run Spanish but KDE's dont.
<stbain> mhz: did you run # sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-es-base language-pack-kde-es
<mhz> hmmm, let me check 'cos I did install some lang. packages, stbain 
<stbain> if you "# sudo apt-cache search spanish", you'll find a whole mess of language related packages
<mhz> stbain: yes, they are already there
<mhz> :(
<stbain> hrmm... got me. I'm guessing it's something you set in preferences.
<mhz> hhhmmm, maybe u're right. I should start KDE and check prefs.
<mhz> good idea
<stbain> good luck
<mhz> thx
<mhz> I'll be back to let you know
<mhz> bbl
<GeMMa> why does adept seem better than synaptec?
<GeMMa> in the first i found ktorrent
<GeMMa> but not in secon one!
<GeMMa> which one do u use ?
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about repos
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about torrent
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about ktorrent
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about navigator
<GeMMa> do u use firefox or konqueror?
<GeMMa> hey 
<GeMMa> heloooooooooooooooooooooo
<GeMMa> :
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about amule
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about *mule
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about torrent
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about ktorrent
<noirequus> GeMMa: your nickname needs to be registered with nickserv
<GeMMa> why?
<noirequus> because registered nicknames have access to more services
<GeMMa> that is?
<noirequus> GeMMa: type /msg nickserv help register
<GeMMa> make sm examples
<GeMMa> type /msg nickserv help register
<noirequus> ubotu: tell GeMMa about msg the bot
<noirequus> talking with ubotu in a private message is a good reason
<GeMMa> register
<noirequus> type /msg nickserv register <YOUR PASSWORD HERE>
<GeMMa> done?
<GeMMa> !
<ubotu> GeMMa: Wish i knew
<GeMMa> ok 
<GeMMa> tnx
<GeMMa> now what can i do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<GeMMa> lol to u!
<_xuniL> i cant unrar things...
<libben> unrar x -y filname.rar
<libben> but first sudo apt-get install unrar
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about torrent
<libben> and u must have universe and multi in sources
<_xuniL> k libben i install the unrar-free
<_xuniL> but i cant use ark to unrar it?
<_xuniL> libben?
<_xuniL> any one else know?
<_xuniL> libben vere did you go!
<libben> ?
<libben> yeah
<libben> unrar-free
<libben> that one is good =)
<_xuniL> well i installed it and it dont wokr..
<_xuniL> not in console and noth with ark
<libben> ?
<_xuniL> well i cant pack up my rar file
<libben> does unrar pops up when u hit tab? after typing unra
<[GABRI] > [_maqbool] 
<_xuniL> the unrar command i console dont work
<_xuniL> bash:unrar:command not found
<libben> then its not in path
<libben> well it is.
<_xuniL> but unrar-free works
<libben> k
<_xuniL> but it fails...
<libben> unrar-nonfree i have installed
<libben> thats the one
<aitor> hi
<_xuniL> k..
<aitor> has anyone achieved to make digikam work after upgrading hoary to breezy?
<_xuniL> is it in universe?
<thoreauputic> _xuniL: multiverse
<aitor> I had it working under hoary, but now it works nomore
<aitor> :(
<aitor> it connects to my cam, but is unable to download a single photo, even as root
<aitor> gtkam does not work neither
<aitor> and konqueror detects my camera, but is unable to get in it
<aitor> any clue?
<_xuniL> aitor installed driveR?
<aitor> in hoary I had no driver installed, i think
<_xuniL> libben cant find unrar-nonfree....
<thoreauputic> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<thoreauputic> _xuniL: as I told you, it's in multiverse
<_xuniL> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/410972
<_xuniL> mu sources.list
<aitor> thing is digikam detects the camera, it connects to it, and show a listing of the photos in the camera, but can not show any photograph or download them
<_xuniL> shouldent it work..
<aitor> even if I do gksudo digikam and access it as root
<thoreauputic> _xuniL: comment out backports and add multiverse   to each unverse line
<aitor> so I think it's not a permission issue
<thoreauputic> _xuniL: your sources list is wrong
<aitor> upgrading from hoary to breezy has only brought me problems I'm afraid
<_xuniL> make changes in the http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/410972 how it sohuld be
<_xuniL> how you done it?
<aitor> apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade (after changing repositories to breezy)
<aitor> since then the media:/ link in konqueror shows no devices
<aitor> usb devices no longer automount
<thoreauputic> _xuniL: please read what I told you above
<thoreauputic> _xuniL: comment out backports and add multiverse   to each unverse line
<aitor> I had to fight over my ati graphic card again to get my 3d back
<aitor> and so :(
<aitor> but now I think it would be worse to downgrade than to fix the problems
<_xuniL> like this? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/410984
<aitor> thing is, hoary didn't detect my camera's model, so I used USB generic
<aitor> but breezy detects my kodak dx7590 exactly
<aitor> I'm puzzled with it not working 
<_xuniL> thoreauputic is this righT? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/410984?
<thoreauputic> looking
<_xuniL> k
<thoreauputic> _xuniL: looks OK - now run sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> you shouldn't have any errors
<_xuniL> k
<_xuniL> thx
<[GABRI] > [maqbool_] 
<_xuniL> hope it works now
<thoreauputic> now you should be able to find unrar-nonfree
<_xuniL> works perfekt :D
<thoreauputic> _xuniL: :D
<[GABRI] > [_maqbool] 
<thoreauputic> [GABRI] : umm - do you have anything on-topic to say ?
<mhz> stbain: yes, indeed
<mhz> i needed to start KDE and set regional settings
<mhz> :)
<mhz> stbain: thanks
<zerotime> hi, how can I install ati fglrx drivers succesfully in a kubuntu breezy 5.10 64bit? I have tried many stuff, without success
<aitor> being an ati card....try making some kind of human sacrifice and praising to some hell lord
<aitor> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<zerotime> can someone point me to a working tutorial on installing fglrx in kubuntu breezy 5.10 64bit?
<zerotime> I had my debian, gentoo and other distros np, this is giving me a lot of issues
<zerotime> need some advice
<Kamping_Kaiser> aitor: konw any more then human sacrifice?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. try ubotu
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about fglrx
<zerotime> !tell me about fglrx
<aitor> zero, have you tried installing xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<smi|e> zerotime whats the problem
<zerotime> it is installed supossedly
<smi|e> ubotu tell zerotime about fglrx
<aitor> after installing it
<aitor> do
<aitor> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aitor> and choose flgrx as driver
<aitor> with my ati 9500 worked
<smi|e> can i run a printer on ubuntu
<aitor> smi|e, that's what cups is for
<smi|e> aitor whats cups
<aitor> common unix printing system
<thoreauputic> smi|e: assuming it's supported - most are
<aitor> go to the control panel
<smi|e> its a xerox
<aitor> and in peripherals, go to printers
<jpetso> I got a problem with the media:/ kioslave
<jpetso> It shows only removable media, but not my internal harddisk partitions
<aitor> same problem here
<aitor> no idea how to solve it
<aitor> with hoary it worked flawlessly
<jpetso> ...where I could add that:
<jpetso> 1. it works on other installations that I've done the last few days
<jpetso> and 2. I entered /media/mountpoint also for the internal hds at installation time
<jpetso> I changed them to /mnt afterwards, but no use
<zerotime> the problem is that I cant find fglrx-driver
<zerotime> if I do a search 
<zerotime> apt-cache search fglrx
<zerotime> I only get the following
<zerotime> xserver-xorg-driver-ati - X.Org X server -- ATI driver
<zerotime> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on x86_64 generic
<zerotime> I got installed the restricted modules, but I cant find xorg-driver-fglrx
<aitor> mhmm
<aitor> have you enabled universe repositories?
<zerotime> yes
<aitor> as far as I know, fglrx are propietary drivers, so they should be in universe/multiverse
<aitor> puzzling
<aitor> apt-cache search fglrx finds nothing?
<zerotime> the 2 results 
<zerotime>  xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<zerotime> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<aitor> grab my sources.list
<aitor> with apt-cache search fglrx i find more, including xorg-driver-fglrx
<zerotime> please, cut and paste, must fix dcc problem here
<aitor> ok
<aitor> I'll query you then
<zerotime> perfect
<zerotime> aitor, 
<aitor> oh the fuck...
<aitor> as my nick's not registered, it doesn't allow me to send queries
<aitor> give me a mail and I'll send it
<zerotime> zzzerotime@hotmail.com
<zerotime> thx very much
<aitor> sent
<aitor> hope it works
<aitor> ATI's support fot linux is really poor
<zerotime> I know
<aitor> next card I buy will surely be an nVidia
<pipe> Donde puedo encontrar IRC de Kubuntu en Espaol?
<jpatrick> pipe: #kubuntu-es
<aitor> pipe, has probado en el irc-hispano?
<pipe> Gracias
<jpatrick> aitor: irc-hispano is weird
<aitor> yeah, I know
<aitor> but is, you know, hispano
<aitor> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aitor> think it would be the best place to find a spanish channel
<jpatrick> aitor: I've heard the people there are..... odd
<aitor> yeah
<aitor> they think they're cool hackers and all thos shit
<zerotime> zerotime@kubuntubox:~$ apt-cache search fglrx
<zerotime> xserver-xorg-driver-ati - X.Org X server -- ATI driver
<zerotime> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on x86_64 generic
<aitor> zerotime, have you done apt-get update?
<zerotime> yeah
<zerotime> twice
<zerotime> 2 veces
<zerotime> :)
<aitor> It's really strange :S
<zerotime> tell me about it
<aitor> I won't paste here my apt-cache search fglrx output, too big and will flood
<aitor> but
<aitor> xorg-driver-fglrx - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<aitor> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators (devel files)
<aitor> fglrx-kernel-source - ATI binary kernel module source
<aitor> this is a part of it
<aitor> with the sources.list I've sent you
<aitor> you're under breezy?
<zerotime> yes
<zerotime> breezy
<zerotime> 64 bit
<aitor> computers, such a rational science lol
<aitor> I just can't understand why it can't find results for you 
<zerotime> I think it is because of the 64 bit
<aitor> maybe....
<aitor> I'm running 32 bits
<zerotime> there must be no 64 bit package
<aitor> a poor old athlong xp 2400 +
<aitor> athlon
<Kamping_Kaiser> poor old?
<aitor> lol
<zerotime> not bad, I used to have that
<aitor> two years old
<Kamping_Kaiser> aitor: yeh, i have a P4 2.4 :)
* Kamping_Kaiser strokes
<aitor> I want to upgrade it to a 3200 amd 64
<Kamping_Kaiser> runs vim realy well :D
<aitor> but my bank account says otherwise
<aitor> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aitor> with all that pcx stuff, new motherboard, new graphic card, new mproccessor
<aitor> too much euros lol
<aitor> It will last for a while
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. think aobut how much that is in aussie dollars ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> almost 2x what you pay
<aitor> wtf?
<aitor> why so?
<Kamping_Kaiser> perhaps +50%
<Kamping_Kaiser> exchange rate
<Kamping_Kaiser> or something :|
<aitor> oh my god :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks happy thoughts about lfs on a 486
<aitor> I had a dx2-66 486 :D
<aitor> lasted for a couple of years
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure what mine is , i asume it's a dx
<aitor> till I discovered overclocking
<aitor> lol
<zerotime> I wonder what's the point on installing 64 bit edition of kubuntu when you get no flash, and no 3d acceleration
<aitor> sure...still need development
<Kamping_Kaiser> zerotime: same here :D
<zerotime> I am going to download 586 
<zerotime> I give up
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you don't get 'no' flash, you just have to perform voodoo and mystic rituals to make it work
<_nemo> anyone know about installing "amsn" from cvs?
<aitor> so what's the point then in buying 64bits proccessors?
<zerotime> exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> aitor: right now? Epenis
<zerotime> nothing
<aitor> I imagine a 64 bits proccessor working as a 32 bits one will work even worse than its frec equivalent
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, it doestn
<Kamping_Kaiser> thankfully
<aitor> real 32 bit mode then?
<aitor> no emulation?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. 
<aitor> I read somethings about emulation
<Kamping_Kaiser> lots of effort went into it
<aitor> well, then is a "future" investment
<zerotime> they support 32 bit out of the box
<Kamping_Kaiser> amd64s can do a full 32 bit CPU natively
<zerotime> no emulation 
<aitor> if there can be something as "future" in computer industry
<Kamping_Kaiser> Intel em64t has some parts that are emulated IIRC
<zerotime> hahahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> aitor: yeh
<zerotime> nice words aitor
<aitor> I'll think twice then before upgrading my boy
<zerotime> hey 
<zerotime> is there a kubuntu breezy netinstall?
<zerotime> iso cd, or whatever
<Kamping_Kaiser> zerotime: i expect so, but i havent used it
<aitor> I think so, but can't assure it, I upgraded from hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> zerotime: you can probably use the Ubuntu network install cd and just install a base ssytem
<Kamping_Kaiser> then install Kubuntu-desktop
<zerotime> yeah
<zerotime> well, I just wondered if it would be faster to download whole cd, or netinstall cd and have everything updated 
<zerotime> once system is fully installe
<zerotime> d
<Kamping_Kaiser> zerotime: hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably about the same
<aitor> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
* Kamping_Kaiser learned something new about apt today, so is unsure about network installs and updated packages
<zerotime> I am downloading already, with 1 mb line speed it takes an hour and a half for 650 mb
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. got to suck zerotime < end sarcasm>
<aitor> more or less
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<aitor> if you get a nice server response
<zerotime> 106 KB/sec
<aitor> well guys, gotta go now
<zerotime> vale aitor
<Kamping_Kaiser> later aitor :)
<zerotime> c ya
<aitor> c ya
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mat4e
<Kamping_Kaiser> loool
<zerotime> hahaha aitor beer, 
<aitor_beer> gotta go and drink some belgian beer :D
<aitor_beer> bye!
<zerotime> hahaha
<zerotime> gotta drink beer
<zerotime> hahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> late mate. bastard :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> blue shift - 1% to go :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> i should be in bed by 3 am
<Kamping_Kaiser> *3 30 am
<lancellor> hello??? anyone
<usrx> hi
<lancellor> how is your day 
<usrx> just woke up...waiting for my coffee
<lancellor> cool 
<strusberg> lancellor: Hi
<lancellor> i don't see many people on this channel
<usrx> lots here
<usrx> their just mostly idling
<usrx> *they're
<strusberg> or just reading...
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. some have a good reason :)
<lancellor> i just to have ubuntu installed but oilike the looks of kfde better
<lancellor> imean kde
<icewt> then install kubuntu
<lancellor> i i'm using kubuntu now i 'm almost set up with it
<lancellor> really nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<strusberg> I'm using kubuntu too now. But some "parts" are missing: ie Mozilla, Thunderbird.
<_yasser> kmail is there......
<icewt> and konqueror
<strusberg> yes.
<lancellor> strusberg: just download   sudo apt-get install thunderbird firefox etc,
<strusberg> Thks, No problem. I have installed.
<strusberg> Also,I installed xchat, however konversartion is nice.
<lancellor> forthe kde ekperts how i make kde to show the navigation panel when i strt konqueror
<sampan> lancellor, do you have it showing now?
<sampan> the nav panel, that is
<lancellor> yes
<mth`MAW> Hi I have one more question
<lancellor> shoul i save my profile??
<sampan> then save the current settings as a profile
<sampan> yeah
<lancellor> thanks i just tought a bout it
<sampan> you can add the nav panel button to a toolbar too :)
<mth`MAW> Does anybody know something about feeding an shoutcast server with a viodeo from a linux client?!
<lancellor> perfect thanks
<sampan> sure 
<lancellor> hey you guys you know windowz is comming with office for linux???
<stratovarius> guys I have some problems with my video card drivers (nvidia tnt2) when I enable  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and I reboot session,kdm and kde doesnt work.who can help me pls?
<lancellor> did you change the nv to nvidia?
<stratovarius> yes
<stratovarius> in xorg conf
<lancellor> what do you guys think about the office for linux
<stratovarius> may u sebd ne the command line to configure xorg so I check If i changed nv with nvidia?
<stratovarius> *send
<lancellor> can you log in in to x
<stratovarius> imin x
<stratovarius> im in to x
<stratovarius> I disabled sudo-nvidia-glk-conf
<|mp|> q: when using NFS on partition X, is partition X then mounted also in the normal (etc/fstab) way on host machine?
<lancellor> try sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and check if you have  nvidia  
<jpatrick> lancellor: kdesu kwrite...
<lancellor> yea
<lancellor> se ya guys..
<stratovarius> lancellor im not able to see If I have nvidia.may u take a look here pls?http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3836
<lancellor> on the section device
<stratovarius> Section "Device"
<stratovarius>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64$
<stratovarius>         Driver          "nv"
<stratovarius>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<lancellor> you have      Driver          "nv"
<lancellor> you should have     Driver          "nvidia"
<jpatrick> stratovarius: tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<stratovarius> lancellor I tried to change nv with nvidia in xorg but if I return in xorg drivers are always nv
<stratovarius> jpatrick yes I did
<lancellor> tried changing wait
<stratovarius> what?
<stratovarius> I changed nv with nvidia drivers 4 x
<lancellor> check here  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<lancellor> and go all the way down to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you see how yours supposeed to look
<stratovarius> lancellor I use kde that guide is 4 gnome
<lancellor> check this is what i did and install my nvidia drivers no problem
<stratovarius> k tnx
<lancellor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563 
<lancellor> this automatix works in kubuntu i just tried just make sure you install this first    sudo apt-get install zenity gksu gnome-terminal
<lancellor> and select what you need in this case nvidia drivers you my find something else you may need there
<lancellor> it worked for me i just finish settin g up my sytem 
<lancellor> don't select gamepad the only thing did not worked for me
<stratovarius> lancellor I didnt understand what automatix needs me
<Knowerrors> Hey all, whats this mean: "Unpacking w32codecs (from w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb) ... dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/win32/QuickTimeInternetExtras.qtx')" ?
<stratovarius> im now downloading nvidia drivers thx to the link in the guide u gave me
<kkathman> Hello all :)
<lancellor> will install and setup the nvidia drivers for you since i just nstall kubuntu from scratch that save a lot of time is really cool on this you select what you want does not install everything
<lancellor> just what you select
<stratovarius> lancellor after I installed sudo apt-get install zenity gksu gnome-terminal what should I do?
<stratovarius> (sorry im a newbie :D)
<lancellor> download the script
<lancellor> bottom right corner
<stratovarius> in what way can I download the script?
<lancellor> just click on it
<lancellor> and save it on the dektop
<lancellor> or wherever
<lancellor> it is a tar.gz
<stratovarius> mmm sorry I didnt understand. where can I download automatix?
<lancellor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<troy> hey, does anyone know of any good but simple online point-of-sale software?
<stratovarius> tar xzf automatix-breezy_v2.15.tar.gz
<stratovarius> cd Automatix
<stratovarius> ./install
<stratovarius> do I have to do this to install automatix? 
<lancellor> yes
<lancellor> you have breezy??
<stratovarius> yes
<lancellor> just making sure
<lancellor> and go to kde menu -system-graphical installer
<lancellor> should be and icon there
<stratovarius> k thx
<lancellor> click on theicon and follow the instrucions
<lancellor> just don't select game pad did not work for me eveything else worked just fine you my find something interesting there
<lancellor> let me know what happen
<lancellor> you are goint to reatart the computer there are things are just for gnome youll see
<lancellor> you should read the tred
<stratovarius> tar: automatix-breezy_v2.15.tar.gz: Impossibile open: No such file or directory
<stratovarius> lancellor: 
<stratovarius> if I give tar xzf automatix-breezy_v2.15.tar.gz it says me  tar: automatix-breezy_v2.15.tar.gz: Impossibile open: No such file or directory
<_linus> hi all
<lancellor> just do right click extract here
<stratovarius> lacellor; I have no tar with than name
<stratovarius> *that
<lancellor> ok first you have to cd to the desktop or folder where you download the file
<lancellor> when you download it  where did you put it 
<lancellor> in home ,desktop 
<stratovarius> lancellor sossy I find it
<stratovarius> *sorry
<stratovarius> *found
<lancellor> ok right click extraxt here is the easy way
<lancellor> whats up _linus
<stratovarius> lancellor: I nistalled it. do I have to go in system tools?
<lancellor>  go to kde menu -system-graphical installer
<lancellor> you should see and icon
<stratovarius> lacellor I have no link in kde menu -system-graphical installer
<stratovarius> *lancellor
<lancellor> did you do ./install
<stratovarius> yes
<lancellor> graphical installer script (automatix) should be on system
<stratovarius> after ./install it said me automatix has been installed in appliations-system tools
<lancellor> did you find it??
<stratovarius> no
<lancellor> weird
<stratovarius> cant we use the command line to find it?
<kkathman> stratovarius: cant you do a "whereis" from the command line?
<stratovarius> lancellor automatix: /usr/bin/automatix /usr/bin/X11/automatix /usr/local/automatix
<stratovarius> thx kk
<kkathman> stratovarius: now just create a desktop link to it
<stratovarius> how to?
<kkathman> right click desktop
<kkathman> create new ... link to application
<stratovarius> then
<kkathman> fill the info out on the wizard
<lancellor> kkathman: Thanks for your help
<kkathman> not a prob...glad to meet you lancellor  :)
<stratovarius> sorry guys /usr/bin/automatix /usr/bin/X11/automatix /usr/local/automatix is the full path of the automatix?
<kkathman> stratovarius:  the key is the last tab... just put in the name of the app in the top two fields, then browse to that path you found 
<kkathman> stratovarius: no...just the/usr/bin/automatix
<lancellor> I'm just and other newbie after been succesfull with a tweak like to share 
<kkathman> but you need to put it in single quotes
<kkathman> I'd just browse for it and then choose it
<kkathman> that way it gets in there correctly
<lancellor> i'm going to shower i'm going to go to the movies to see DOOM 
<kkathman> kewl
<lancellor> Yeah
<kkathman> I want to see that :)
<stratovarius> thx lancellor
<stratovarius> thx kk
<kkathman> np
<lancellor> is sunday you know wife day
<lancellor> ill come back in like 20 minutes to ee how it went
<kkathman> lol
<[miles] > evening #kubuntu
<[miles] > I've been using SuSE for years... and just trying out Kubuntu for my desktop
<[miles] > I'm just trying to get to grips with it's package management system atm
<_manveru> hey miles :)
<[miles] > I urgently need to Luma
<[miles] > hi _manveru 
<[miles] > I did a search via Adept... but not there...
<_manveru> luma, what is that?
<[miles] > LDAP client / editor
<_manveru> ah, have it
<_manveru> !luma
<ubotu> _manveru: Not a clue
<_manveru> guess it's in multiverse
<icewt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/luma
<_manveru> ok, do a 'sudo [editorofyourchoice]  /etc/apt/sources.list'
<[miles] > one sec..
<_manveru> oh, in universe
<[miles] > ok
<[miles] > im there
<_manveru> ok
<_manveru> now search a line where universe is
<[miles] > deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<[miles] > thats my first line
<_manveru> should be two
<_manveru> one with src
<_manveru> uncomment both
<_manveru> save the file
<[miles] > ahh I get it!
<[miles] > nice one
<_manveru> and do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<jesusfish> there any gam_server fixes yet?
<[miles] > _manveru: im doing all that stuff via Adept :)
<_manveru> oh :)
<[miles] > ;-P
<_manveru> never got used to that
<[miles] > jeje
<_manveru> but well, i'm coming from debian
<[miles] > well, for me, I use YaST2 via console most of the time
<_manveru> yeah...
<_manveru> i got sick of suse after some years
<[miles] > well, for the server stuff we churn out, we stick with SuSE
<hoaxer> ehh :/ my compiler crazy 
<_manveru> yeap, it is fine to configure stuff
<[miles] > sure
<[miles] > SuSE does it for me for servers
<_manveru> but i never understood how everything works
<_manveru> their x-config utility is outstanding
<[miles] > anyone with a little SuSE knowledge who could tell me the eqv. of doing a YOU in Kubuntu?
<_manveru> cron
<[miles] > lol
<[miles] > mmm no skype package...
* [miles]  goes looking
<_manveru> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<rikva> I run Breezy Badger, I have 2 soundcards, and I can't use both of them to record. I can hear myself in the speakers when I talk into the microphone. Mic is selected as capture device. Capture is on. Any suggestions?
<[miles] > _manveru: !skype?
<[miles] > whats with the !
<_manveru> it's for ubotu
<_manveru> our channelbot in charge
<_manveru> he knows stuff about almost everything
<[miles] > jeje
<[miles] > ok
<apokryphos> [miles] : depends; try us.
<apokryphos> (re: the SuSE equivalent, that is)
<[miles] > apokryphos: Well, with SuSE, for eg: I install a package (rpm) via YaST2...
<[miles] > apokryphos: when I want to upgrade packages installed, I do a YOU (YaST2 Online Update)
<apokryphos> [miles] : which is the biggest hassle ever! Annoying
<_manveru> brb...
<apokryphos> [miles] : there's an adept-updater you can use
<[miles] > ok
<apokryphos> one thing that really annoyed me about suse was how slow it was to get the packaging system up; even using the CLI tool (I forget what it is), would take ages
<apokryphos> and then all those SuSE config things had to be run after installing _every_ package -- a bit of a joke.
<[miles] > nod
<[miles] > true
<apokryphos> but I won't take away SuSE's strenghts -- it is, from my experience, certainly the most polished distro. Very sweet in that sense.
<apokryphos> but the repositories is a clear issue (especially after from coming from debian-based)
<[miles] > yes
<[miles] > I must admit, I am a v e r y hardend SuSE user... and to swap to any other distro, it would have to be super shit hot
<apokryphos> My distro switchin' days are over, at least for some time now. Simply don't have the effort to learn a distro all over again (though it used to be a hobbie of mine); part of the reason I didn't stick with SuSE when I tried it out a few weeks ago
<[miles] > Well, I've been heavily working with SuSE for near 6 years 
<[miles] > let's see what impression Kubuntu leaves me with :)
<orangey> apokryphos: well, suse has always been the most needy!
<[miles] > right, I must run to a box in wall
<apokryphos> [miles] : it's worth giving kubuntu a good shot (really). The wiki is good for helping you start, and you can of course ask any questions in here
<[miles] > I will!
<[miles] > :)
<[miles] > thanks for you help guys
<[miles] > bbiab
<apokryphos> you'll get more out of it if you're well-versed with Linux (which I imagine you are)
<orangey> For me, I went from gentoo to kubuntu.. I basically wanted all the newest packages, but not the compile time.
<orangey> apokryphos: do you think "openSUSE" is gonna fix the pack problem for suse?
<apokryphos> then debian-based systems is pretty much the way to go
<apokryphos> Nope, but it's great to have OpenSuSE
<orangey> apokryphos: well, debian unstable is a terrible experience.
<apokryphos> I imagine they have a difference in the way of approach. Yast probably speaks about that
<orangey> apokryphos: I did that for a few years, and never again.
<apokryphos> orangey: why years, then? ;-)
<orangey> apokryphos: it was a server, not my main systme.
<orangey> apokryphos: plus, I came from Slackware.
<orangey> : )
<apokryphos> I tend to not stick with distros for more than a week when I can't stand them
<apokryphos> ok, I see
<_ubuntu> lmao
<orangey> apokryphos: I like giving things a chance.
<apokryphos> sure; a week is long enough :P
<_ubuntu> is kde faster or slower than gnome? ram wise
<orangey> I used slack from 95ish (I think?) till 1998, then debian till 2001, then mandrake.
<slow-motion> hallo
<apokryphos> when you've tried out other distros it's more a case of "what's their equivalent of...". The joy comes in finding new things the other didn't have
<apokryphos> though it's painful finding a really useful tool doesn't exist :-O. Like I didn't see anything like build-dep on suse
<orangey> my server still uses mandrake, but my laptop went mandrake > gentoo > kubuntu
<apokryphos> orangey: I wished through mandrake, fedora, suse, debian and then ubuntu in about a year :)
<orangey> I haven't used any distro less than a year.
<_ubuntu> is kde faster or slower than gnome? ram wise
<apokryphos> tried out Gentoo a bit, since it was my brother's comp, but there realised it wasn't really for me, suffice it to say.
<orangey> I think it gives me good depth.
<orangey> _ubuntu: probably the same?
<apokryphos> _ubuntu: kde of course :P. Well, always depends on who you ask. I can't imagine an objective benchmark test
<orangey> apokryphos: gentoo is wonerful.
<orangey> wonderful, even.
<apokryphos> :-O
<orangey> apokryphos: if I could have gentoo without the compile times, I would.
<_ubuntu> orangey: nope i doubt they are the same?
<apokryphos> I hate what they do to kde packs, though the whole methodology I find troublesome
<frank23> _ubuntu: I'm pretty sure kde uses more ram
<_ubuntu> I heard that gnome uses more ram but kde uses more cpu
<_ubuntu> lol
<orangey> apokryphos: why?
<frank23> _ubuntu: but if you have enough ram, kde is great!
<apokryphos> _ubuntu: don't trust whatever anyone says, pretty much.
<_ubuntu> frank23: i have 256 lmao
<apokryphos> orangey: which part?
<kalenedrael> 256 is fine.
<_ubuntu> kalenedrael: 256 mb of ram for kde? gnome runs really sluggish on it
<icewt> i have 256MB of ram and kde works much faster than gnome for me
<_ubuntu> o really :o
<_ubuntu> is it usable?
<icewt> yes
<_ubuntu> how many apps do you run?
<icewt> works just fine
<icewt> it depends
<_ubuntu> oh uhm
<frank23> _ubuntu: the number of apps isn't relevant. I'm sure I can run 400 instances of xclock without problem
<_ubuntu> of xlock maybe
<_ubuntu> rofl
<_ubuntu> but 10 firefox tabs
<_ubuntu> ?
<icewt> i mostly use konqueror
<_ubuntu> oh god
<_ubuntu> kde is nice though.. way nicer than gnome but not as simple
<icewt> because it works much faster than firefox ever did on gnome, and it's mostly enough for my needs
<_ubuntu> im using the kubuntu live cd atm
<_ubuntu> lol
<_ubuntu> icewt: are you shure kde is faster than gnome? its soo much prettier ^^
<icewt> _ubuntu: on my machine it is clearly faster
<_ubuntu> what processor do you have?
<icewt> Duron 1,2GHz
<_ubuntu> i myself have an athlon xp 2000
<_ubuntu> how much faster is it than gnome really?
<icewt> er.. i don't know how to say it more precisely ;)
<icewt> but with gnome i was starting to think about upgrading my computer..
<kkathman> frank23: 400 instances of xclock????
<kkathman> lol
<_ubuntu> xclock is such a system hog!!1 omg
<_ubuntu> :D
<_ubuntu> well bedtime
<_ubuntu> bye and thx icewt 
<kkathman> icewt: KDE does take more resource than gnome I believe...at least from a RAM point of view Im sure
<icewt> kkathman: well, i haven't really compared the ram usage. kde just works faster and is much better for my needs so i'm happy ;)
<kkathman> once I got ram, KDE was way better for me too
<kkathman> but I couldnt run KDE on my HP with 96MB of RAM :)
<Futal> according to my experience, KDE doesn't use much RAM is well configured
<kkathman> well I could,  but it was extremely non-performant
<icewt> kkathman: hehe. that's what xfce is for ;)
<kkathman> exactly :)
<kkathman> and thats what I run on that system in fact
<[miles] > damn, the package off www.skype.com has dep hell lol
<icewt> [miles] : use http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static
<[miles] > ok
<[miles] > I'll give it a try
<Futal> with Mandriva, KDE 3.4 + LAMP + normal progs (OOo, skype, amarok, kopete), my average RAM use was 135MB
<[miles] > static build should work
<Futal> it seems Kubuntu team hasn't got time to optimize yet because it's more now, around 155MB
* [miles]  wonders if his Skype USB fone which was working in SuSE 9.3, but does not in 10.0, will work on Kubuntu
<[miles] > wow, even the static fails
<[miles] > mmm
<icewt> really? strange. at least it used to work just fine in hoary
<[miles] > lol
<[miles] > nah
<[miles] > fails
<[miles] > ahwell
<[miles] > bbiab
<Knowerrors> Anybody have a good link for rolling your own kubuntu custom kernel?
<libben> why does a file on my desktop not exist?
<libben> it tells me it does not exist when i try to delete it
<Joseph> Hello.
<Joseph> Can anyone help me? KDE freezes whether I'm on Ubuntu or Kubuntu.
<Joseph> Actually, the colors just go all funky on Ubuntu when I install KDE, but on Kubuntu, it freezes AND the colors go all funky. :(
<flixor> hya everybody 
<kikov> hello.. anybody with ii  kopete                            3.4.92-0ubuntu1                       instant messenger for KDE
<Joseph> Hello.
<kikov> and working?
<Joseph> Can anoyne help me?
<Joseph> KDE is screwed. :(
<flixor> what is  your problem Joseph 
<Joseph> KDE freezes whether I'm on Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<kikov> I think mine is bork5n too
<kikov> Joseph, maybe it's the shit of Gamin
<Joseph> Actually, the colors just go all funky on Ubuntu when I install KDE, but on Kubuntu, it f reezes AND the colors go all funky.
<Joseph> ?
<Joseph> Gamin?
<kikov> Joseph, try to mv /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server to /usr/lib/gamin/gam_sever.old
<kikov> the replacement of FAM
<kikov> another File Alteration Monitor
<Joseph> I don't have linux installed currently. :(
<Joseph> What if that doesn't work?
<Joseph> Any advice?
<kikov> it's designed to use all available memory in the system
<kikov> gamin
<Joseph> and how do i do that?
<Joseph> whats the command?
<kikov> Joseph, try to make a top
<kikov> and see what's happening when it freezes
<Joseph> Whats that mean? :???
<kikov> Joseph, mv /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server  /usr/lib/gamin/gam_sever.old
<Joseph> I'M NEW TO LINUX! xD
<Joseph> Oh, I thoguht you meant.. nevermind.
<robin> hi
<robin> does kubuntu got 'non-free' stuff just like debian?
<robin> I need unrar
<robin> the 'not free' version.
<kikov> robin, maybe it's in universe
<kikov> let me see
<kikov> no
<kikov> it's not there...
<robin> kikov: no I know :) 
<Joseph> OK.
<Joseph> BBL.
<Joseph> Gonna install Kubuntu, and try this again. :
<Joseph> :(
<Joseph> I've gotta liek repartition it first though. :(
<Joseph> anyone know any good free partitioners?
<Joseph> thats easy to use?
<kikov> cfdisk
<kikov> qparted
<Joseph> for windows..
<kikov> I don't use Windows, so, I don't know sorry
<Joseph> lol
<Joseph> :(
<kikov> Joseph, do you know how can I install windows without fucking my Linux?
<robin> Joseph: maybe you use a trial version :) of a commercial product.
<kikov> hehe
<kikov> so...kopete from breezy is working well?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and from svn even better ;)
<kikov> Tm_T, I can't get my accounts connected
<kikov> nor jabber, nor yahoo, nor m$ messenger
<Tm_T> strange
<kikov> the icons don't blink
<kikov> when "trying to Connect"
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe you have kwallet problem
<kikov> how can I solve it?
<kikov> yes, I have observed a wrong behaviour with kwallet and konqy
<Tm_T> it depends
<kikov> when connecting to protected web pages ( HTTPS AUTH )
<Tm_T> can't remember exactly (and just got back home after tooo long car ride)
<kikov> Tm_T, it's documented the error?
<Tm_T> kikov: can't remember
<flixor> how can i remove the configuration of konqueror from kubuntu 
<flixor> i want the old kde konqueror back 
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<flixor> Tm_T: was that link for me
<Tm_T> yes
<flixor> but i am not running kde 3.5 beta 
<flixor> i am running the kde version of kubuntu 5.10 
<kikov> Tm_T, that page doesn't say anything on kwallet :/
<Tm_T> kikov: no it doesn't
<Tm_T> flixor: ah, I remembered there's something mentioned about that
<Tm_T> flixor: but wait, it was faq :p
<flixor> on the ubuntu website
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<Tm_T> that one
<Tm_T> kikov: yeah, can't help you until get a proper sleep, srry :(
<flixor> thanks let me look at it 
<Tm_T> yu, get some caffeine ->
<kikov> ok... thx Tm_T
<kikov> I'm quite astonished by the amount of KDE related problems
<kikov> with kubuntu
<kikov> are they upstream problems? or kubuntu ones?
<Tm_T> kubuntu mostly
<Tm_T> I think
<Tm_T> but I have no problems
<Tm_T> maybe because I compile stuff too ;)
<Delvien> Is there a good CPU scaling monitor and controller for KDE, like cpufreqd in gnome? for the taskbar
<Firetech> Delvien: you might be able to make one with ksysguard and it's applet
<Firetech> there is a frequency "sensor" in it.
<Firetech> well, I think it is a software sensor
<dragonkh> hi
<robin> how can I enable the midi sequencer device?
<robin> I can't play midi files, and I need it for the old dos games :)
<Joseph> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu freezes. :(
<robin> Joseph: what's the problem?
<Joseph> ..Kubuntu freezes. -.-
<mth`MAW> Put into your microwave ...
<mth`MAW> Sorry
<mth`MAW> :)
<Joseph> ?
<Joseph> :S
<mth`MAW> When does ist freez?
<Joseph> I don't know.
<Joseph> Just randomly.
<Joseph> Like about.. 30 seconds after I start Kubuntu.
<Joseph> When I try to do something, etc..
<Delvien> Firetech ill have to i reaseach that more deeply, I dont see it in the option, its probily in the code
<mth`MAW> What kind of computer
<Joseph> Hmm..
<mth`MAW> desktop
<mth`MAW> laptop?
<Joseph> Desktop.
<Joseph> Lol, thought you meant my specs.
<Firetech> Delvien: start ksysguard (the application), somewhere in the sensor tree, there is a CPU frequency sensor, drag it to the applet
<Delvien> Firetech how do i see the sensor tree?
<Joseph> This sucks.
<Joseph> No one can EVER help me.
<Joseph> EVER.
<Joseph> Everything EVERYONE TRIES TO TELL ME NEVER works.
<mth`MAW> That can be of soooooo many things
<Delvien> joseph whats up , what do you nee dhelp with
<robin> Joseph: pls don't cry
<mth`MAW> bad RAM
<Firetech> in the left of the window there should be a list with one item (localhost), it works like a directory tree
<Joseph> Now I'm really pissed off.
<mth`MAW> bad processor
<Joseph> THIS HAS BEEN HAPPENING SINCE BEFOREI REMEMBER.
<robin> Joseph: check dmesg
<Joseph> I'M A LITTLE PISSED OFF.
<Joseph> Yep.
<robin> Joseph: relax
<Joseph> I've tried that.
<robin> Joseph: shows no errors at all ?
<icewt> is there some network activity monitor applet (or something) for kde?
<robin> Joseph: /var/log/messages ??
<raphink> icewt: ksim
<Joseph> Well after itsb een happening so far and only on Kubuntu, it kind of pisses you off, you know?
<Joseph> I've checked dmesg
<Joseph> many times.
<Delvien> firetech are we looking at the same thing? hehe
<raphink> icewt: and lost of karamba and superkaramba stuff too
<Joseph> Evenb efore I reinstalled Kubuntu, it never said anything.
<robin> Joseph: and /var/log/messages 
<Joseph> It usually freezes before I can do anything though. :(
<raphink> icewt: there are also applets for kicker
<Firetech> Delvien: I don't know, I just gave you a tip. I don't have a scaling enabled CPU myself, so I can't test
<kikov> Joseph, please, remember, they're helping you at no cost
<robin> Joseph: does it freeze, when you don't run into GUI mode ?
<Joseph> I don't think it freezes.
<Joseph> Only in GUI mode.
<Joseph> Is when it freezes, I'm pretty sure.
<icewt> raphink: ok, thanks. i'd just like to have some simple applet that shows current network usage and how much has been transferred
<kikov> Joseph, have you tried the gamin thing?
<Joseph> Yes, well, when they try to help me, they give me useless advice.
<raphink> icewt: you've got the choice
<Delvien> Firetech aye i see CPU load/Niceload CPUload /systemload and i see CPUload/user load, thats it, maybe there is an updated version you are using?
<Joseph> Yes, I have.
<kikov> Joseph, I had that problems and moving that file solved out my problems
<Joseph> :(
<raphink> icewt: kicker applets for the kde bar, ksim or karamba
<phanter> hello, since I use breezy my wireless networkcard (intel2200) is not detected anymore
<robin> Joseph: does the logs of xorg shows any errors ?
<Joseph> Well it didn't help me. :(
<Joseph> I haven't checked that.
<robin> Joseph: try taht
<Joseph> Tell me so I can see if thats the problem.
<kikov> Joseph, do you have nvidia?
<Firetech> Delvien: there are more sensors for ksysgusrd, they are just not used right now
<Joseph> Yes, I do.
<kikov> fbnvidia + binary nvidia usually freeze the box
<Delvien> Firetech ah ok, do you know how to load /install them
<Joseph> Well how do I check Xorg?
<Delvien> sudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<Firetech> Delvien: they are installed, don't you see a white box in the left of ksysguard?
<Delvien> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Joseph> Thats going to edit it, isn't it?
<Joseph> Not check it. o.O
<Delvien> no
<robin> Joseph: the Xorg.log in /var/log
<icewt> raphink: do you know some specific kicker applet to recommned?
<Delvien> onm then jo :P
<raphink> icewt: nope
<raphink> but I knwo there are some nice ones
<raphink> by default
<Joseph> OK.
<Joseph> I'm going to check it.
<Joseph> BRB.
<Delvien> Firetech lol i was going off the applet :P 
<Firetech> Delvien: you see it now?
<robin> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) <== I need Midi support, how do I enable it.
<Delvien> Firetech Aye
<Firetech> Delvien: there should be something under localhost > processor0 (might be cpu0, I have a localized kde)
<Delvien> Firetech how do i get it so this is in the Taskbar
<Firetech> drag the sensor to the taskbar area
<Firetech> to the applet
<Firetech> if you click the small black arrow for the applet, you can add another box for it
<joseph> Back.
<joseph> I don't see any var/logs
<joseph> o.O
<joseph> So far Kubuntu hasn't froze.
<Firetech> joseph: /var/log
<joseph> Yeah, there isn't anything.
<joseph> Only logrotate
<Firetech> "/var/log/Xorg.log" should be there
<joseph> Oh.
<joseph> w00ps
<Firetech> *Xorg.0.log
<joseph> AND I'm supposed to read that WHOLE thing?
<robin> joseph: well we won't
<Delvien> Firetech it reads my CPU correctly in the ksysguard, but it shows a 0 in the applet
<joseph> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
<joseph> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<robin> joseph: DON"T PASTE HERE
<robin> joseph: use the pastebin
<joseph> o.O
<raphink> joseph: check for errros, not for warning
<joseph> But its not big.
<joseph> I thought that was an error.
<joseph> o.O
<Firetech> Delvien: you need to set the correct limits for the applet
<joseph> Nope, no errors.
<joseph> ..That I see.
<Delvien> Firetech how do i do that
<Firetech> Delvien: right click the applet
<Firetech> select properties
<Delvien> ok
<joseph> If I leave that means I had to restart.
<joseph> Now the colors are going all funky!
<joseph> AHH! EVERYTHINGS PURPLE!
<Delvien> firetech got it :)
<Delvien> firetech thanks bro
<Firetech> np
<Joseph> OK..
<Joseph> I'm back. ><
<Firetech> Delvien: what do you mean with cpu frequency controller?
<Firetech> powernowd does that, right?
<Joseph> Aw this sucks.
<Delvien> Firetech aye but cpufreqd let me change it at will
<Firetech> Delvien: ah, ok
<Delvien> Firetech i have a centrino m, in KDE my cpu acts kinda goofy, and takes more power than Gnome did for some reason
<Firetech> it just works anyway ;)
<Firetech> or not :P
<_levi> how can i disable the caps lock key?
<_levi> and how can i make it so my touchpad wont work when i type?
<orangey> _levi: about that "touchpad not working while you type", it's called "palmdetect" (if your palm is there) if you have a synaptics.
<orangey> _levi: and there's something about while typing, but I don't know what.
<slow-motion> n8
<swp> hi, when im executing a program via shell, then i have always to type "./program", how can i change it so i can start it with "program" only?
<ep> My system clock was not automaticly adjusted for Daylight Saving Time.  Why not?
<ep> I'm gonna be an hour early wherever I go.
<Juerd> Possibly your timezone wasn't set correctly.
<Juerd> Or something went wrong.
<Riddell> in north america the rules forsummer time have changed this year
<Riddell> my computer went a day early
<Tm_T> :p
<ep> Juerd, how can i determine what my TZ setting is right now?
<chimaera>  is anyone using kubuntu on ppc? i have probs w/ my usb scanner.
<chimaera> or better, with sane.
<bur[n] er> anyone else find krfb unusably slow... even over a LAN connection?  furthermore, anyone tried any alternatives?
<swp> hi, when im executing a program via shell, then i have always to type "./program", how can i change it so i can start it with "program" only?
<ep> Reading forum post suggesting going into the KDE Control Panel -> Appearance & Themes.  I'm not finding the control panel, is this Kinfo center or system settings or what?
<ep> i guess info would be 'info' :)
<chimaera> ep: no, kinfo is something different. use either system settings or alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<bur[n] er> ep: system settings == kcontrol
<bur[n] er> == control panel
<redguy> swp: put the program in a directory that is in the PATH shell variable
<bur[n] er> swp: or a symlink in a directory with the PATH shell variable
<bur[n] er> i.e. sudo ln -s /home/swp/bin/myapplication /usr/bin/myapplication
<redguy> swp: or change the PATH variable so that it contains the directory where the program is
<bur[n] er> or or... shoot, i'm out of ideas, you win redguy ;)
<swp> hm, i think thats not the way
<redguy> bur[n] er: hah!
<redguy> swp: which way?
<swp> i have a source, if i compile it on my comp, then it runs crappy, but if i compile it on the comp of the uni, then it cant find a lib because of this ./bla
<swp> i need to be able to start the application with not having its path in PATH
<swp> its a bit complicatedt i think ;)
<ep> Both, the "System Settings" entry on my menu and the system settings icon on the panel  open a  differnent process than kcontrol  (systemsettings -caption System Settings -icon systemsettings)
<bur[n] er> it can't find a lib?  that doesn't sound like it's an issue with using ./bla
<bur[n] er> swp: export PATH=PATH;~/
<bur[n] er> swp: export PATH=$PATH;~/
<swp> well i start the app with ./app and then it tells me libthisandthat.so not found although its in the same dir
<ep> Weird, theres not even a kcontrol entry on the default menu setup.  Seems like that would be important.
<bur[n] er> that command makes hte home directory part of the PATH so that if your app is in ~/ and is called 'bla' then you can just type 'bla'
<swp> and on the computer in the university i can start every app just being in its directory
<bur[n] er> ep: there is system settings... you're in kde right?
<swp> ya, but then i have to add every path to the variable, there must be another way
<bur[n] er> without knowing the app, i dunno swp, sorr
<redguy> swp: you could add ./ to $PATH, but thats evil
<ep> yes, KDE kubuntu 5.1 install.  There is system settings true.  There isnt kcontrol (on the menu).  They appear to be differnt apps.
<_liquidbinary_> hi!
<redguy> swp: concerning libs - you might want to read man ld.so
<thessj> prova..
<bur[n] er> ep: they're not
<bur[n] er> system settings is just using konqueror in a different view to access the controls
<Joseph> This ABSOLUTELY sucks.
<Joseph> Kubuntu = suckage.
<redguy> swp: LD_LIBRARY_PATH is similar to path, but defines where ld.so should look for libs
<Joseph> This is the ONLY distro that I've had trouble with.
<zer0time> hi
<Joseph> Hello.
<Joseph> >: O
<bur[n] er> Joseph: wipe the sand out of your vagina and ask a question if you have one ;)
<Joseph> Be quiet, nub. ;)
<Joseph> Well.
<Joseph> Kubuntu keeps freezing.
<bur[n] er> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Joseph> And the colors sometimes turn purple.
<Joseph> Thats ALL I know.
<zer0time> id like to know why if 3d acceleration is working perfectly for my ati radeon 9600 xt, glxgears command gives me very very low fps
<Joseph> I've tried many things people have suggested here, nothing works.
<Joseph> I've checked Xorg logs.
<Joseph> I've checked dmesg
<Joseph> Nothing.
<bur[n] er> zer0time: glxgears is not a benchmark tool
<Joseph> NOTHING at all that I saw.
<bur[n] er> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Joseph> -.-
<Joseph> So I'm guessing you can't help me? :(
<zer0time> no, but, until now, my way to know glx extensions where working, was to do a glxgears and see fps, even if it was not as precise as a bechkmark test, it gave me an idea, (200 fps or 2500 fps)
<bur[n] er> what kinda video card do you have Joseph?
<Joseph> Yay.
<bur[n] er> Joseph: have you had issues iwth other distros?
<zer0time> now, it just does not work
<Joseph> PNY Geforce 6600 GT
<redguy> swp: if I were you I'd make ~/lib and ~/bin, added them to LD_LIBRARY_PATH and PATH respectively in your .bashrc and copy the executable and the libraries to them accordingly
<Joseph> Nop.e
<ep> Well I found Kcontrol --> Appearance & Themes -->Launch Feedback  In kcontrol and i couldn't find the same thing in "System Settings".   Don't appear the same to me.
<Joseph> But the only one I've tried recently is Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<zer0time> bur[n] er: 
<zer0time> did you read me
<Joseph> Last time I tried Mepis and other things that used KDE it ran fine.
<zer0time> so no answer for that I guess
<redguy> swp: or simply ./configure && make && make install properly if it's possible
<_manveru> checkinstall :)
<swp> hmm....
<swp> i think i let this problem be, cuz i have another good one ;)
<Joseph> ..>: O
<bur[n] er> Joseph: have you installed the NVIDIA binary drivers?
<Joseph> not that i kn owof.
<zer0time> so I must understand that what you said was bs? bur[n] er 
<bur[n] er> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Joseph> and it probably wont let me
<Joseph> at the rate its freezing. ><
<redguy> swp: shoot
<zer0time> did anyone have same issue?
<swp> when i compile an App which uses the OpenGL widgets from Qt (qgl) then the OGL context stays black. When i compile the whole thing in the uni and run it on my comp then its fine (i use hoary)
<swp> glxgears says 3500 fps, no mesacrap in glxinfo
<swp> the only thing is that glewinfo says, no OGL 2.0 support is there, how do i install OGL2.0 on hoary?
<bur[n] er> zer0time: glxinfo |grep direct 
<hjorthboggild> Has anyone experienced KDE to crash when using Azureus (I'm running Java 1.5.0)
<swp> its on
<bur[n] er> zer0time: see if direct rendering == yes
<hjorthboggild> it happens randomly
<bur[n] er> hjorthboggild: u may want to check out ktorrent?  any reason to have azureus specifically?
<redguy> swp: erm... sorry, not a slightest idea
* bur[n] er uses ktorrent in gnome even due to it's ram usage compared to azureus
<swp> all opengl apps work fine except those which use qgl _and_ are compiled on my comp
<hjorthboggild> I'm used to Azureus, but using Ktorrent now. Just wondering why it makes Kubuntu crash
<ep> My time some setting is CST, should it be CDT?  My system clock did not automatically adjust for daylight saving time.
<swp> well, thanks anyways :)
<bur[n] er> hjorthboggild: sorry, can't help ya there, i'm a Gnome user and azureus didn't crash for me :\
<hjorthboggild> bur[n] er: that's also my own experience, never had a crash with Gnome, it only happens in KDE
<Unununium> Having trouble enabling DRI: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/411448
<ep> My time zone setting is CST, I mean.   Is this the problem? I'm in USA, Central Time Zone.
<hjorthboggild> bur[n] er: just wondering if it's a known KDE - Azureus problem, I have a friend running KDE on a Debian unstable, and Azureus also makes his KDE crash from time to time
<bur[n] er> hjorthboggild: check bugzilla?
<ep> Hence my system clock is one hour off. sudo ntpdate will correct it, right?
<ep> No parameters?
<bur[n] er> ep: daylight savings setting?
<bur[n] er> ep: blah, disregard that, i didnt' read up enough
<zer0time> bur[n] er: that was not my question, I dont want to see if they work, I know 3d work, What I wanted to know is why glxgears command does not even show fps
<ep> Thats what I want bur[n] er ,  How can i verify.
<bur[n] er> zer0time: google for glxgears in breezy ;)
<zer0time> thats like, I dont know, ok, anyone with that issue?
<bur[n] er> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<bur[n] er> try that zer0time :)
<ep> that one screwed me up too
<zer0time> how many distros have you tried
<zer0time> ?
<zer0time> in how many a glxgears didnt show you fps values?
<swp> "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" if this is true...lol
<ep> Anyway my time problem ought to be a simple matter to correct why didn't my clock automatically adjust for daylight savings time?
<zer0time> hahaha, fine
<Blues-Drive> Er..
<zer0time> so no fucking idea why I guess, dont tell me to google it then
<Joseph> o.O
<Joseph> WHO BE YOU?!
<Joseph> NUB!!
<Joseph> o.O
<Blues-Drive> Im trying to install Kubuntu and its.. just not working.. can anybody help out?
<Joseph> yes.
<Joseph> well, no.
<Joseph> i was saying yest o something else.
<Joseph> ><
<swp> why is this so green
<Joseph> why is kubuntu freezing?
<zer0time> enjoy the silence...
<Blues-Drive> >.>
<kokurya^afk> freezing?
<Tm_T> Blues-Drive: ehm, you are using colours
<icewt> Blues-Drive: maybe if you were a little more specific
<Joseph> wha?
<Joseph> sorry.
<Blues-Drive> Is this better?
<Joseph> yes.
<Joseph> kubuntu = freezing
<Joseph> and usually the colors go purple too. xD
<redguy> Joseph: someone has put it in the freezer?
<Joseph> wtf?!
<Joseph> o.O
<Blues-Drive> Okay well.. I have my hard drive completely formatted, and I have the Kubuntu install disk in my CD drive.. and its asking for some boot disk in the floppy drive.
<Joseph> o.O
<Joseph> kubuntu sucks.
<swp> maybe it wants to create a bootdisk, Blues-Drive 
<Blues-Drive> Well I have it up on my other montiro.. heres what it says exactly
<ep> what's a public server I can use to set my clock via 'ntpdate server'?
<Blues-Drive> Er.. Its kinda slow one sec.
<swp> ;)
<Blues-Drive> Searching for Boot Recod from Floppy..Not Found
<Joseph> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu keeps freezing and the colors go weird!
<Blues-Drive> 200: Boot Failure
<Blues-Drive> 203:Insert BOOT diskette in A:
<Blues-Drive> Press any key when ready_
<icewt> Joseph: that sounds like a grapchis card problem. what card do you have?
<swp> is the boot cd not booting, or the installed system?
<Blues-Drive> The hard drive is completely wiped, and after its done doing its memory check thing, it goes to that message..
<Joseph> PNY
<Joseph> Geforce 6600 GT
<swp> after what memorychecking? how have you wiped the hd?
<Blues-Drive> I formatted it
<icewt> Joseph: have you installed the 3d-enabled drivers for it?
<Blues-Drive> I had the old hard drive linked up to this one, formatted and then put it back into my other comp.
<Joseph> I don't think so. o.O
<Joseph> but i dont know if i even hae the time for that.
<Joseph> because it freezes quickly. :(
<swp> hmm, to me it sounds like you havent activated booting from cdrom
<Joseph> unless i can get it in terminal mode or w/e
<redguy> Blues-Drive: try telling the BIOS to boot from the CD
<Joseph> and do it on synaptic
<Joseph> or w/e
<Joseph> apt-get
<icewt> Joseph: well, maybe you could try to install the drivers and see if it makes a difference
<Blues-Drive> I tried that.. And it still looks for the floppy.. I even told the BIOS that there wasnt an A: drive installed and still the same thing
<ep> Ok i reset the system clock va ntpdate.  how can reset the hardware clock to match? 
<Joseph> How?
<Joseph> lol.
<Joseph> whats teh command?
<redguy> Blues-Drive: maybe the image was corrupt?
<swp> tell bios to boot first from cd, tell him not to boot from floppy, and check if you have burned the cd correctly
<swp> agree@redguy
<Blues-Drive> Ive got it set to boot first from CD drive, and nothing else.
<Blues-Drive> And the CD is burned correctly, I'm sure of it :P
<icewt> Joseph: it's just simply: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and after that "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable". then reboot
<swp> hey, i know somebody whos burnin isos directly on the cd :P
<Blues-Drive> Well its not the ISO image itself on the CD
<swp> not reboot icewt , restart x
<Blues-Drive> So yeah, its burned right :P
<ep> I tried --> hwclock --systohc   and got an error timestamp too far in the future: Oct 30 17:16:43 2005.  I need to reset my hardware clock to.
<icewt> swp: rebooting is easier to explain ;)
<Joseph> OK. BRB.
<redguy> ep: hwclock --systohc
<ep> thats what i did , using sudo.  I'll try again
<swp> aye, i know, i think the iso was corrupted or the cd has a scratch, or the cdrom drive is broken or whateva...hm...strange
<redguy> ep: hrm...
<Blues-Drive> Nope, its all working.. The CD loads fine on this computer.
<swp> icewt, ;)
<ep> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 30 17:16:43 2005
<ep> still the same error message
<Blues-Drive> CD drive works on my other comp.. Both drives, Tried both too..
<Blues-Drive> Should I set some special jumper setting on my hard drive and CD drives?
<swp> no
<swp> if there was a running OS in this box before, then the jumper settings should be okay
<Delvien> How do i turn off that ANNOYING system bell when i backspace too far
<swp> tried some other boot cd?? Blues-Drive 
<Delvien> scares the shit out of me each time
<redguy> ep: what does hwclock say?
<ep> I've already reset the system clock, the correct time here is 16:16:43  (my hardware clock is still  hour off cause breezy didn't adjust my clock on the time change) 
<redguy> ep: that is hwclock, without any arguments
<Blues-Drive> Well.. 
<Blues-Drive> I used to have 98 installed on this
<Blues-Drive> Well.. It
<ep> hwclock --show outouts --> Sun 30 Oct 2005 05:26:10 PM CST  -0.106130 seconds
<Delvien> does 3ddesktop work in KDE?
<Delvien> Does Anyone know if 3dDesktop works for KDE? 
<Joseph> Hello.
<Joseph> Back.
<Tm_T> Delvien: it does
<Joseph> It says the command wasn't found (sudo nvidia glx-config enable)
<swp> its "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Joseph> -.-
<Joseph> ok.
<Joseph> brb again. xD
<redguy> ep: well I had the same thing: not that the message is coming from sudo, not from hwclock itself. Does sudo allow you even to enter the password?
<swp> hm...
<redguy> ep: s/not that/note that/
<ep> usually I closed the console. I'll try again
<poimen> hi
<poimen> I Installed wine but I dont see its config file were it is located?
<ep> redguy, ok this time I got a password prompt and it worked.  I must of screwed something up the first go-around.
<swp> is someone running breezy and has a geforce and glew installed?
<ep> I hope my timezone setting is correct.  I'm not clear on this?   My clock was not automaticllay adjusted for DST
<ep> Should #date list CST or CDT or does that depend on the time of the year?
<ep> $date
<joseph> OK.
<joseph> Umm..
<joseph> I think it worked.
<redguy> ep: not sure either
<joseph> Thanks guys!
<joseph> If it doesn't work I'm not coming back.
<joseph> FINALLY, after like a year, ITS WORKING!
<joseph> I am SO happy.
<swp> what works joseph ?
<joseph> Finally, I can actually sue the Distro I want too.
<joseph> Kubuntu.
<joseph> Before it froze and turned purple.
<swp> hm
<redguy> joseph: sue?!?!
<joseph> ?
<crimsun> I think he meant "use"
<joseph> Wait.
<joseph> WTf.
<joseph> Yeah. What he said.
<kairu0> lol
<joseph> lmao.
<crimsun> granted everyone I know would love to sue the distro (s)he uses
<crimsun> :p
<joseph> thats awesome.
<joseph> ;)
<_heulSuSE_> Hi!
<Delvien> Anyone know of a Fan control Daemon for KDE?
<icewt> joseph: so the nvidia drivers fixed it?
<kairu0> i have a question. today i started up my computer, logged into kde, and found that my network interface was disabled (I have no idea why.) i reenabled it with kcontrol but anyone know why this happened?
<Tm_T> I'm not yet that popular to need a control fans
<joseph> Hey.
<joseph> Does anyone know how to install Limewire?
<joseph> I chose the Other option when it said which one to download, BUT, When I open and extract the zip file, it has an exe in it! :O
<joseph> Also, its a zip file! >: O
<Delvien> joseph do a "non-KDE application" special button on yur taskbar, then download limewireother, and run the runLime.sh with the special button you created
<Delvien> joseph if you cant unzip the file, sudo apt-get install unrar
<_manveru> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/16/limewire-client-for-ubuntu/
<joseph> o.O
<joseph> Weird!
<joseph> Thanks. :)
<Unununium> I'll just take my question (DRI stuff) to the x.org lists.  Thanks anyway.
<_manveru> that was unununium? :)
<_manveru> what the hell is he doing in #kubuntu....
<joseph> Wait.
<Delvien> why is the superkaramba site so poorly made... lol
<_manveru> yeah, this is not telling you how to install limewire
<joseph> I kind of figured that. o.O
<joseph> How do I do it then?
<joseph> I think.
<joseph> :S
<_manveru> hmm
<_manveru> is das nicht java?
<joseph> ?
<Delvien> dont install limewire,  itsnot worth it
<_manveru> limewire... reading at google that it is in java...
<joseph> Yes, on windows.
<joseph> I don't know about Linux though.
<_manveru> have you got java installed?
<joseph> I don't think so.
<_manveru> ubotu: tell joseph about java
<icewt> doesn't limewire use gnutella network? there's gtk-gnutella
<_manveru> this is what the link says that i gave joseph...
<bobbyd> hi
<_manveru> but he seems to insist on limewire...
<Delvien> yes its differnt , in a sense, limewire is more eyecandy and more user friendly
<bobbyd> how do I stop kubuntu automatically opening a window when I plug in a USB mass storage device?
<bobbyd> I mean a konqueror window
<_manveru> get rid of konqueror? :)
<_manveru> i think there is a kde-daemon who is looking for devices
<_manveru> maybe kde-components>services
<_manveru> in kconfig
<bobbyd> _manveru, I just want to stop it for USB devices...
<_manveru> in this case there might be a configuration-file somewhere...
<_manveru> sorry i can't help you much with that, i never plugged in a usb-key or something...
<_manveru> not even a cd
<bobbyd> ok thanks
<_manveru> how about checking google?
<joseph> OK well.
<_manveru> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=818.new
<joseph> I think I have Java installed.
<joseph> Now how do I install Limewire? o.O
<_manveru> @ bobbyd
<joseph> I like Limewire because I use it with Windows.
<joseph> And I like it. :)
<bobbyd> joseph, azureus works on win and linux and doesn't have a load of spyware...
<joseph> Limewire doesn't either, does it? o.O
<joseph> I've never had a problem with it.
<bobbyd> thanks _manveru 
<bobbyd> joseph, it did at one point
<joseph> But it doesn't now does it?
<joseph> If it does then I think I'll just use something else.
<kairu0> someone here recommended FrostWire to me and i like it
<joseph> Yeah.
<bobbyd> joseph, I have no idea, I use azureus, and to tell the truth it's an excellent client
<joseph> I heard you say that.
<joseph> When you messaged me.
<joseph> No clue what it is though. :(
<bobbyd> we'll have no massaging in here thanks!
<joseph> Azureus is OK.
<joseph> ?
<bobbyd> this is a family channel
<bobbyd> :)
<joseph> Wait..
<joseph> You mean he/she can't private message me?
<kairu0> joseph, FrostWire uses the limewire network
<joseph> WHAT KIND OF CHANNEL IS THIS?!
<bobbyd> joseph, no that's fine, it's the massaging that the problem
<Blues-Drive> I think I got somewhere
<joseph> I know, because it has Wire at the end of it. ;)
<joseph> Well he was PMing me. o.O
<kairu0> joseph, and it smells of magonias
<Blues-Drive> Im now able to acess my A: drive to do stuff.
<bobbyd> joseph, I mean, if it's a normal swedish massage, that's ok
<joseph> ?
<joseph> YOUR CONFUSING ME!
<joseph> Be quiet! o.O
<kairu0> lol
<bobbyd> joseph, but anything asian is strictly forbidden
<kairu0> bobbyd, what about if a private asian masseuse sends you a private message?
<joseph> ..
<bobbyd> kairu0, that's fine
<bobbyd> kairu0, read the damn FAQ man!
<kairu0> bobbyd, lol
<bobbyd> section 3.2.5.4
<bobbyd> subsection c
<bobbyd> wow I've really been programming too long
<Blues-Drive> er..
<Blues-Drive> SWP, you still here?
<ep> what about gnutella?
<Delvien> Anyone here use i8kutils ?
#kubuntu 2005-11-05
<Delvien> join #ubuntu
<kairu0> Akregator is awesome
<propagandhi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<flixor> hya everybody 
<kairu0> hi flixor 
<flixor> is it possible when i type rm blah.txt or rm this.txt that instead of removing them it will move them to my trash 
<flixor> hy kairu0 
<kairu0> konqueror is significantly slower than any other browser on my machine. any idea why?
<swp> aye Blues-Drive 
<crimsun> flixor: yes, there's libtrash, but beware you're on your own
<Blues-Drive> :)
<poimen> lol!
<bobbyd> kairu0, I saw that under warty
<Blues-Drive> Well I can acess my A: drive at least now with the boot disk.
<Blues-Drive> Turns out you actually need to plug in your IDE cables these days. ;P Silly mistake.
<kairu0> bobbyd, ..but its not slow on your machine?
<swp> is there a kubuntu bootdisk??
<swp> hehe :)
<Blues-Drive> Well, the boot disk is in my CD drive, and it cant find a boot record from it so.. I dunno
<flixor> hya crimsun i was thinking of maken an alias for me as user 
<bobbyd> kairu0, nope
<flixor> is that possible flixor 
<Blues-Drive> I have a windows boot disk in now that I'm gonna fdisk with
<bobbyd> kairu0, when it did happen to me, it looked like a dns resolution problem
<kairu0> bobbyd, i think thats my problem too
<swp> you can manage your partitions in the kubuntuinstallation
<Blues-Drive> I cant access the CD drive at all, it says Invalid Drive Specification
<kairu0> how stable is kde 3.5 beta 2?
<swp> who says this Blues-Drive ?
<Blues-Drive> When I try to change directories to the CD drive
<swp> possibly the bootdisk didnt mount it in the locateion you expect it
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: seemed stable enough for the most part but had enough issues that I switched back to stable.
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, thnkx
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: if you don't mind not having arts... for one.
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, can you use alsa instead?
<LeeJunFan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<icewt> is there some kde-gui for some ftp server? i'm just looking for some ftp server that would be as simple and small as possible, and turning it on/off easily would be nice
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but alsa doesn't support more than one audio stream.
<Tm_T> icewt: better choice: ssh
<swp> gtg Blues-Drive 
<LeeJunFan> icewt: vsftpd - /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop/start is simple enough to turn on and off.
<Blues-Drive> Okay
<icewt> Tm_T: not really. i'm not going to connect to the server myself
<Tm_T> never liked ftp
<icewt> LeeJunFan: hm.. maybe. some kind of gui would have been nice though.
<Tm_T> never will have it in my pc
<poimen> LeeJunFan you are telling that in the new kde you can hear to audios of 2 diferent programs at the same time ??
<LeeJunFan> vsftpd is pretty easy to configure and chroot so people can't get all over your drive too.
<kairu0> poimen, you could get around that by using alsa's dmix plugin
<Tm_T> icewt: how about kicker applet?
<icewt> Tm_T: the public file server thing?
<kairu0> poimen, and all this only applies if you use alsa instead of arts
<Tm_T> icewt: yes
<poimen> kairu0 how? I had this problem live for forever I can not hear skype and a game at the same time
<icewt> Tm_T: actually, it would be enough if i could set password on it
<LeeJunFan> poimen: you have been able to for a long time with arts, I hear my IM sounds while listening to mp3's, or flash movies, etc...
<Tm_T> icewt: err, if you need password, then ssh should be best solution
<poimen> I just have to go to the kde sound system and change to alsa and install the alsa's dmix plugin??
<Tm_T> icewt: can't see why it's not a good choice
<LeeJunFan> poimen: some apps are not smart enough to use arts, for those you may have to start them with artsdsp [application]  which should force them to use arts instead of /dev/dsp
<poimen> LeeJunFan I beet you was using kde programs skype and ut2004 are not kde based progs
<humbolt> I want to install kubuntu on a friends computer but one thing concerns me: In the old linux days you had to mount the floppy in order to write to it and if you did not unmount it befor taking it out you could loose data. How does that work in breezy? I do not know, since I don't have floppies anymore.
<poimen> ohhhhh I see
<icewt> Tm_T: i don't think so, because i would be using it to give some files to different people now and then
<poimen> LeeJunFan I will try it right now :D
<LeeJunFan> poimen: even that's not perfect. I still can't get sound in vmware with artsdsp, but it worked with esd's wrapper a long time ago when I tried it.
<LeeJunFan> Once upon a time when I used gnome...
<Tm_T> icewt: so? just like password in ftp ...
<Tm_T> icewt: just do one foo user
<icewt> Tm_T: there's also the problem that i'm - at the same time - looking something that would work for my sister. she's used to FileZilla FTP Server on windows, so i don't think she'd like to use ssh
<kairu0> humbolt, i dont have floppies either but my intuition tells me that its probably like the old days
<humbolt> Is this just the same as with usb-sticks or are mtools used somehow?
<humbolt> or can I just take the floppy out since it is mounted with sync anyway (while I do not really know if this really means, what I think it does).
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi, where i can set the setting for klaptop profiles? like .. i want performance not to use ALL the cpu but only 80% (no Fan enabled).. do you know this?
<LeeJunFan> icewt: I use vsftp on my laptop because sometimes when I do remote work on other peoples networks and want to get files to their workstations FTP makes it really easy.
<LeeJunFan> icewt: I allow anon access and have /home/ftp/pub writeable by my user, so I can copy files to that dir and other can dl from there.
<icewt> Tm_T: the public file server applet would be almost perfect if it only allowed settings password(s)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi, where i can set the setting for klaptop profiles? like .. i want profile "performance" not to use ALL the cpu but only 80% (no Fan enabled).. do you know which file i have to change?
<kairu0> humbolt, usb sticks are intelligently handled now
<Tm_T> icewt: well, you can use filezilla with ssh
<Tm_T> icewt: you and she ;)
<humbolt> I know about usb-sticks but what about the floppies?
<icewt> LeeJunFan: hmm..
<Tm_T> icewt: sftp(ssh2) is the key then
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: "performance" is for performance - if it were only allow 80% of your CPU that wouldn't be much performance. :)
<flixor> ladies and gents 
<flixor> i need to go to bed 
<flixor> have all a nice evening 
<humbolt> ladies?
<icewt> Tm_T: i meant something that she could run on her copy of kubuntu (when she finally gets it installed) ;)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> LeeJunFan: i want performance with NO fan
<flixor> and happy kubuntu
<flixor> you never know humbolt 
<humbolt> never ever seen one anywhere near oss
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> userspace, conservative and the other profile bring my pc to very low cpu speed
<kairu0> humbolt, i have two computers and neither of them have floppy drives
<Tm_T> icewt: konqueror then
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: not really any way I know of to set that, if you use ondemand it will only turn up your CPU as needed.
<Tm_T> icewt: konqueror is very good sftp client too ;)
<joseph> Hello. I'm back. xD
<joseph> Well.
<joseph> I'm trying to install Taskbar V2
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> mhh
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: userspace should do the same, your CPU will speed up if it needs to.
<Tm_T> icewt: or gftp if you like that kind of prog
<kairu0> kmymoney is the bomb!
<icewt> Tm_T: erhm.. i guess i have to be more specific. she should be able to run the server :)
<icewt> Tm_T: for her own uses
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i am quite always not on battery
<joseph> BUT, when I try to configrue it, it says: CONFIGURE: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Tm_T> icewt: aah
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and i want something that don't use the fan
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and has the maximum amount of cpu used
<kairu0> joseph, you probably need libstdc++-dev
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> to keep the system faster
<Tm_T> icewt: hmm, so tel lher how to use ssh then
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> LeeJunFan: can you tell me how to set that?
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: same here, I am almost always plugged in, I use ondemand, most of the time my cpu runs at 800mhz, but when needed it turns up all the way.
<Tm_T> icewt: it's matter of security
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: like when I'm compiling a kernel.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i want a system that is always at 1400
<joseph> kairu0, its installed.
<joseph> Dev is anyways.
<LeeJunFan> Do you have the little kdelaptop batt ap on your taskbar?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes
<icewt> Tm_T: that would mean that all her friends should get / learn to use some ssh-client then. i don't see it happening ;)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> a plug by noe
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> now
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> now*
<LeeJunFan> should be able to right click and choose performance profile.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> but i tried all
<LeeJunFan> isn't ondemand there?
<flixor> btw is it possible to let kmail show my mail in a threaded way 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and everything but performance
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> bring the pc to low percentage of cpu
<Tm_T> icewt: ssh or (s)ftp client, haven't seen any ftp client without ssh functionality
<joseph> I'm SO new to Linux. :(
<flixor> for example i joined the kubuntu mailing list 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> cmon is not a difficult question!!
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: that's the way they are supposed to work, but when your CPU has something to do it will speed up.
<joseph> OK.
<joseph> Can anyone help me?
<joseph> The other guy doesn't seem to be responding. :(
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> LeeJunFan: i want TO CHANGE that settings.
<Strike4ce> !wifi
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> LeeJunFan: i want a profile that is always at 1400 
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<kairu0> joseph, do you have gcc-dev?
<Joseph> IDK, let me check.
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: well then your fan is going to run, or your CPU will melt!
<Riddell> Joseph: install build-essential
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> at 1400 my fan doesn't start
<Riddell> apt-get build-dep kdelibs  is probably a good way
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> please 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> can you tell me only where to change the klaptop settings
<Joseph> ?
<Blues-Drive> Blah, still cant figure out how to install this bugger, can someone help me?
<Joseph> Riddel, I don't have gcc-dev
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: it doesn't have that kind of control.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> klaptop hidden* settings
<Joseph> And it isn't showing up in Adept, whats the name for it so I can get it in apt-get
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i know
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: kcontrol
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> that's why asked here?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> no
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: hidden settings are in /proc
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kcontrol give the same interface
<Riddell> Joseph: build-essential brings in all the computer stuff
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ?
<Joseph> I treid that.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> those are to change directly
<Riddell> Joseph: kdebase-dev too
<Joseph> It said: Install: too few arguements
<kairu0> Joseph, close your konsole session and open a fresh one
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> where klaptop read the informations of his profiles
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ?
<Riddell> Joseph: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Riddell> Joseph: sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev
<Riddell> or just use adept
<LeeJunFan> cd devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<icewt> Tm_T: well, maybe it would work for them. however, gui is the most important thing here.
<LeeJunFan> err - /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<icewt> Tm_T: if only the public file server applet was private file server ;)
<Joseph> Thanks Riddel.
<Joseph> :)
<Joseph> I got it working. ;)
<kairu0> is it possible to import partially-finished azureus torrents from another partition? (i got to 70% of one in ubuntu and i want to finish it in kubuntu)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> mhh
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> LeeJunFan: there's a problem
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> here i can find only names 
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: the way it the governors work is all in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq, depending on what gov you are running there will be a dir with specific settings for that gov, the default threshold for ondemand is that at 80% cpu use it will turn up your CPU to the next threshold.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and possible steps..
<poimen> someone here running dvdshink from wine ?
<poimen> someone here running dvd shrink** from wine ?
<Tm_T> icewt: yu, I don't spread files that much and when I have to, I have server and sshfs ;)
<Blues-Drive> Er.. I'm having install problems, can someone lead me through it?
<icewt> Tm_T: :)
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: cat scaling_available_frequencies will give you the available freqs you can support, echo -e [one of those freq's]  > scaling_min_freq will make your CPU use that freq as the lowest setting.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and how to change scaling of performance setting?
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: not sure what you mean
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> I want to create another setting
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> where i can change cpufreq to the freq i desire
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> like a new one named cpu1400 
<iceman> Where besides KDE-Look can you fine kde colors, themes, ect ? 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> that is like performance but use only 1400 MHz
<LeeJunFan> so it won't go above 1400?
<LeeJunFan> you want to lock it at 1400?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> but only in that profile
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> not in general
<LeeJunFan> then set your scaling_max_freq, and scaling_min_freq to the same setting.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> .....
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> only in a particular profile
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> not FOR all
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> as far i have seen those settings are for all the system
<LeeJunFan> doesn't seem to be a possibility.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and common to all profiles
<LeeJunFan> they are.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> how to create a new profile
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and a new configuration for a profile?
<LeeJunFan> hack the kernel :D
<iceman> Anyone know other site for KDE color schees, and icons ... 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> :P
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i never even compiled the kernel :P
<LeeJunFan> each of those profiles are compiled into the kernel, or are at least modules.
<LeeJunFan> There isn't a way to make your own w/o writing new functions.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ok
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i see
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> but i can create  a little script that changes the range as you suggested before
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: yes you can.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> LeeJunFan: i can change those file without problems?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> can I*
<LeeJunFan> as long as the script/or commands are run as root.
<`Nomad> Is anyone familiar with the URL http://dinton.no-ip.org?  I had it in my sources and I forget why.. It seems to have disappeared now
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: as you can see if you ls -l which of those files are writeable, and the fact they are only writeable to root.
<dell500> anyone know what this means? "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: ..."
<LeeJunFan> dell500: just a guess - the date of your /etc/sudoers file is wrong?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> perfect!!
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> my system is in performance 
<dell500> no idea, i just synced the clock for day light savings time
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and now runs only at 1400!!
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and NO FAN!! :)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> this makes me very happy
<Blues-Drive> Someone helping me would make me happy :(
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> LeeJunFan: thx! tell me a thing.. which is module that wrote those files in the beginning?
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: I run my own compiled kernel, so I can only guess they are modules with ubuntu kernel. just a sec.
<dell500> damnit, i can't use sudo, and just plain gedit won't work either
<`Nomad> Blues: What's your problem?
<LeeJunFan> root@jkd:/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/cpufreq# ls
<LeeJunFan> cpufreq_conservative.ko  cpufreq_powersave.ko  cpufreq_userspace.ko
<LeeJunFan> cpufreq_ondemand.ko      cpufreq_stats.ko      freq_table.ko
<_liquidbinary_> hi
<`Nomad> hi
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> cpufreqd?
<_liquidbinary_> How do I get kubuntu to read .xinitrc?
<LeeJunFan> dell500: did you edit your sudoers file or install within an hour of updating your time?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> LeeJunFan: cpufreqd?
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: ah - you mean what caused them to load in the first place?
<dell500> LeeJunFan, um... not really, i installed easytag and then i synced my clock, now it won't let me do anything in sudo
<`Nomad> liquidbinary:  I'll bite, how DO you get KDE to read .xinitrc?
<LeeJunFan> dell500: did you check the time of your /etc/sudoers files?
<_liquidbinary_> `Nomad: Yes, can you help?
<`Nomad> just kidding :)  And no idea about your problem, sorry. :(
<`Nomad> liquid: what exactly is going wrong?
<dell500> LeeJunFan, what's the attributes for ls to get the time and stuff
<LeeJunFan> _liquidbinary_: why do you need it to? maybe there's another way.
<LeeJunFan> dell500: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<Blues-Drive> Lets try this again.. I'm having issues installing Kubuntu 5.10.. As in.. I cant get it to install at all..  Need help :(
<_liquidbinary_> `Nomad: I have 'xmodmap .Xmodmap' in my ~/.xinitrc file, but when I boot up and log into x, it seems it is not read
<dell500> 20:07 sudoers
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: how far do you get?
<dell500> that says 8:07, and it's only 5:57
<Blues-Drive> I get about as far as Searching for Boot Record from CDROM..Not Found
<_liquidbinary_> I'm trying to make the transition from slackware to ubuntu
<dell500> my clock said an hour faster than that before i updated, then sudo stopped
<`Nomad> Blues: Any error messages where it fails?
<LeeJunFan> dell500: well that's your problem, good guess on my part :)
<dell500> LeeJunFan, says it was edited like 12 days ago
<Blues-Drive> Well.. Afterwards it goes "Remove disks or other media. Press any key to restart."
<Blues-Drive> And the install disk is the only thing i have in.
<LeeJunFan> dell500: so the sudoers file has a future date/time on it then right?
<_liquidbinary_> Perhaps it should go into .kderc?
<dell500> 2005-10-19 20:07 /etc/sudoers
<`Nomad> liquidbinary: permission on the file are ok?  No syntax error in that line you put in?  Delete the line and retype maybe, in case there,d be a hidden character?
<dell500> LeeJunFan, today's date is 2005-10-30
<dell500> LeeJunFan, i do this
<dell500> dell500@pyschonaut:/etc$ sudo easytag
<dell500> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 30 18:53:28 2005
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: and when you restart as it tells you do - what happens?
<Blues-Drive> Same thing.
<`Nomad> Liquid:  You might have edited your reg. user file as root?
<Blues-Drive> Just repeats the search, doesnt find it, and asks to restart.
<Blues-Drive> This is all in the command prompt, by the way.
<Blues-Drive> My hard drive on it is formatted.
<_liquidbinary_> `Nomad: I don't think .xinitrc is supposed to be a script and the permissions seem ok
<_liquidbinary_> Let me try .kderc, I dunno
<_liquidbinary_> `Nomad: Thanks
<`Nomad> liquid: that,s all I can think of, I hope someone here  can help you better :)
<_liquidbinary_> `Nomad: no problem
<dell500> LeeJunFan, would rebooting work?
<joseph> Can anyone tell me how to get Taskbar V2 working?
<joseph> I disabled the original taskbar
<joseph> and enabled taskbar v2
<kairu0> josephi: what is taskbar v2?
<joseph> But it doesn't look any different.
<kairu0> joseph:
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: what kind of CD-ROM drive do you have? is it external USB or anything like that?
<joseph> http://www.uni-weimar.de/~wolff3/
<Blues-Drive> Its an internal.. I have two.. a DVD reader and CD burner/reader
<LeeJunFan> dell500: I doubt it because it'll still boot up with same date/time. you could change the date forward in your bios.
<Blues-Drive> Ive tried both.. its a CD install disk
<dell500> man, this is stupid lol
<LeeJunFan> dell500: yeah, hehe... after you boot with future date touch -d "Oct 20 2005 05:00:00" /etc/sudoers - to set the ctime date on that to something in the past
<LeeJunFan> dell500: then reboot and set your time right again.
<LeeJunFan> dell500:  or just wait a few hours until the time on your sudoers files passes. :)
<Blues-Drive> I was thinking, since it cant find the boot record on the CD, but it can find one on a Ms-dos boot floppy I made.. Is there a way I can make a Kubuntu boot disk to install the CD?
<joseph> Wow, blues, your still here?
<joseph> Wow.
<joseph> You've been here like all day. o.O
<Blues-Drive> Yep.. :/
<joseph> I feel sorry for you! :(
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: but it boots off the CD right, it's after that it says it can't find the CD.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: correct?
<Blues-Drive> Well.. It doesnt even get to the install screen.. Thats the thing..
<dell500> LeeJunFan, what's the command? touch -d "Oct 20 2005 05:00:00" /etc/sudoers
<LeeJunFan> dell500: should be.
<LeeJunFan> dell500: man touch if you have any doubts.
<Blues-Drive> LeeJunFan: I turn on the computer.. It checks the memory and all that, and checks for the MBR... And it cant find one on the CD.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: but it does bring up the kubntu screen?
<Blues-Drive> No..
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: ah, okay. hrm.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: did you download the CD?
<Blues-Drive> Yeah, a friend burned it for me because he has broadband, and I dont :P
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: I bet you have a bad burn or download. :(
<Blues-Drive> He's made a ton of these, and the disk is right.. it reads every file on this computer.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: you should check the md5 sum of the CD.
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, try an md5 checksum
<Blues-Drive> How do I do that?
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: you working windows or linux?
<Blues-Drive> Right now im on a Windows XP machine
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: download the md5 from the kubuntu downloads section first.
<Blues-Drive> But im trying to install Kubuntu on my other computer.
<Blues-Drive> How big is that file?
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: find a MD5 checker for windows - sorry I dont know of any.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: a couple hundred bytes maybe - small.
<Blues-Drive> Oh..
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, on the page the CD was downloaded from will be an md5 hash..that is a 'key' that looks like a big long list of numbers and letters
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: the MD5 file contains the MD5 hash for the good iso right from the servers, if the one you get from the CD you have doesn't match that then you have a bad CD.
<dell500> LeeJunFan, that didn't work, cause sudo doesn't work and i don't have permissions
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: what about trying to boot the CD on the computer you are using now?
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, you can download free md5 checkers for XP..they are not big programs
<Blues-Drive> Boot from this one? I dont wanna ruin this computer!
<LeeJunFan> dell500: you set your date ahead?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB>  LeeJunFan: so , do you remember the name?
<dell500> manually?
<LeeJunFan> dell500: damn - I bet the ntpdate during startup reset your time.
<bobesponja> hey all
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, you won't wreck...you just want to see if it boots
<dell500> ya, that's what i was thinking
<dell500> cause i just read something about ntpdate having issues
<Blues-Drive> But if it does boot what will happen?
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1-KubuntuB: ?
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, it will ask you what you want to do
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, just reboot then
<mustard5> remove CD
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: nothing. Unless you tell it to format/parition/install it will just present you with the startup, worst case scenario it boots - then turn off your computer.
<bobesponja> I've just installed kubuntu on my laptop and tapping on my touchpad doesn't work great, as an example when I double tapp on a scroll it doesn't do anything
<Blues-Drive> How will I get it to boot from the CD then, it will just load windows normally
<bobesponja> though I do have the xorg synaptics driver
<bobesponja> anyone knows why?
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, it doesnt get to the partitioning part until you have gone through quite a number of options first, so no partitionin will occur
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: after you find out if it boots from that CD, you remove the cd and reboot the computer, windows will load normally.
<Blues-Drive> Well...
<Blues-Drive> Ill try this Md5 checker real quick.
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, roger
<LeeJunFan> dell500: you could try resetting your date again, only this time make sure your network cable is unplugged when you boot so ntpdate doesn't resync from the network.
<LeeJunFan> dell500: your other option would be to boot in recovery/single mode, then you should be logged into a console as root, and you can simply touch /etc/sudoers.
<kairu0> i ran "sudo kcontrol" as one of my users and it has stopped that account from being able to get to the desktop. after that, i tried chowning his home folder back to him, but still cant get to a working desktop. any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: I havan't had any luck with synaptics stuff since kernel 2.6.11 for some reason. I think something in the kernel broke personally.
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: although it's probably just me because it seems odd it would go this long (I am now running 2.6.14) and still not be fixed.
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: but I noticed my synaptics no longer worked right after booting 2.6.12 for the first time, and booting back into 2.6.11 was dandy.
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: probably a tmpfile got the ownership changed to root.
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, in the /tmp folder?
<bobesponja> LeeJunFan: should I modify something in my xorg.conf or is it only kernel related?
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: I really am not sure. In reality it should be just stuff in xorg.conf, but even though I had all that in mine it just wouldn't work right.
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: might be in tmp, but more likely it's the ones in /var/tmp that are the problem.
<Knowerrors> Anyone have a good post/recommendation for best kde and firefox font settings?
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, those dont get cleared with a reboot?
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: nope.
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, any idea what the filenames might be?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: um...bitstream vera sans works pretty nicely, is pretty reasonable
<LeeJunFan> kdecache-user
<Blues-Drive> MD5 checker read each file.
<Blues-Drive> So none of them are corrupt
<LeeJunFan> just chown -R [user]  kdecache-[user] 
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: it's probably a matter of personal taste
<bobesponja> according to that post people have issues when switching to 2.6.14 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=378381
<bobesponja> but i'm using the default breezy kernel 2.6.12
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, i just checked and all the /var/tmp/kdecache-(user) files are owned by the right person
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: hrm, I lost mine with 2.6.12 I think.
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: what do you use in firefox, I have msttcorfonts installed btw
<wotnarg> Are there any debs for the kde-ized version of OO.o2 final floating around?
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: I dunno then. I think it was the ksycoca file that was the problem.
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: bitstream vera sans in firefox, i think i'm using arial for a lot of kde, as i think it looks nicer
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: make sure you have the gtk qt engine
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, ok thnkx
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: it looks way better (and readable) with that - the fonts arent so small
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: worst case scenario, rm -f those dirs and try logging in again.
<LeeJunFan> rm -rf that is.
<Blues-Drive> mustard5: None of the files are corrupt, so i'm gonna try to reboot my computer with the CD in here.. Do I have to set any boot sequences or will it see the CD and use it just restarting normally?
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, ok
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, if you have BIOS set to check for CD before it checks for boot from drive it should be fine
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: depends on what your bios is set to do. Probably will boot from CD.
<Blues-Drive> Alright, I'll check that first then.
<bobesponja> LeeJunFan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75094.html
<Blues-Drive> Be back in a few.
<_liquidbinary_> hi
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: hrm, I really haven't invested too much time into it because I normally use a mouse, and I can get by w/o doubletapping, or scrolling with the scrollbutton on mine.
<_liquidbinary_> Is anybody using a .xinitrc script at startup?
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: something weird, when I click on GTK Syles and fonts in Settings LooknFeel, nothing happens, even though that is installed... any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: you're missing one.
<bobesponja> LeeJunFan: it looks like sudo sh -c "echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe" and reboot fixes it
<lexhider> anyone give me a tip on how katapult works, I can't figure it out.
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: so the default kubuntu doesn't come with everything needed eh?  what should I check?
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: hrm, cool. I'll have to try it.
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: I had the same problem with hoary, I can't remember what it is, but there's actually about 3 packages you need to install to get that working with all gtk apps, problem is there's one for gtk, one for gtk2....
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt maybe.
<Mez> hey anyone there?
<Blues-Drive> I reached the Kubuntu screen on this computer.
<Blues-Drive> But it still doesnt see it on my other one
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: at least we know it's not the CD, but now what on your computer is causing the problem? :-/
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: oops...sorry about leaving...
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: Im using Breezy kubuntu, and yeah, I have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed
<Blues-Drive> I have no idea, if I took a picture of my screen and uploaded it, would that help a bit?
<Knowerrors> thx Hobbsee, ttyl
<Hobbsee> was playing with my net connection working with the ifconfig eth0, and it didnt quite come back...
<Knowerrors> hehe, my bad, thought you were sayin bye
<Hobbsee> hehe nope
<penguinboy> what is a good program to use to create.manage web pages????
<icewt> nvu ?
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: hrm, don't know. Looks like that's all I've got installed on mine and it's working. At least with synaptic.
<LeeJunFan> penguinboy: vi :)
<LeeJunFan> penguinboy: or quanta
<penguinboy> which do you prefer of the two
<bobesponja> LeeJunFan: it does work indeed after reboot FYI :)
<LeeJunFan> penguinboy: depends, if I'm working on something that I'm doing a lot of cutting and pasting then quanta.
<kairu0> penguinboy, vi isnt an html editor
<dell500> LeeJunFan, reboot worked, but when my ipod was plugged in, it didn't boot past the bios screen, really wierd
<Blues-Drive> Mustard5: You here? :o
<penguinboy> vi is a text editor isn;t it
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: cool, well thanks for answering your own question here and fixing a problem for me :)
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, sort of yep :)
<Hobbsee> hehe...sort of
<Blues-Drive> mustard5: Well I could reach the isntall screen on this computer, but my other isnt recognizing it.
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, your laptop?
<bobesponja> LeeJunFan: you're welcome :)
<Blues-Drive> Another desktop.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: sounds like your computer needs Hole .45 installed in it first.
* Hobbsee goes to check out quanta
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, hmmmm...very strange don't you think?
<Blues-Drive> Pentium 3 550, 256mb ram 14gb hard drive space.
<Blues-Drive> Yeah, very strange :P
<Blues-Drive> Im gonna check the IDE cables again, I'm sure I plugged them in right..
<mustard5> Blues-Drive, good idea...its seems to be hardware issue
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: try unplugging one of your CD drives just for install purposes too.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: maybe one of them isn't liked very well by the install.
<Blues-Drive> Would master/slave jumpers on the CD drive be impotant?
<StR> Hi all
<Blues-Drive> important*
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: dammit, wouldn't you know. psmouse isn't something I compiled. hehe
<Blues-Drive> Well.. That shouldn't be the case.. I've never messed with them at all.
<Blues-Drive> And they've worked fine before.
<Hobbsee> hi StR 
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: I bet that's why it broke with a kernel compile, they probably changed the module name or something and when I compiled a new kernel I probably forgot to select that module.
<StR> hi Hobbsee 
<kairu0> what is a nice app for listening to browsing/listening to shoutcast radio in kubuntu?
<StR> a question for anyone, how can I rip an mpg movie to a divx?
<kairu0> StR, i would use mplayer for that (via the command line)
<StR> kairu0: hmmm...
<LeeJunFan> bobesponja: actually mine is in the kernel, not a module. So I'll have to change by boot params in grub.
<StR> kairu0: isn't there any other way?
<Blues-Drive> mustard5/LeeJunFan: I have my hard drive as primary master, and my two CD drives as secondary master and secondary slave.. Is that okay?
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: yeah, that's fine.
<Blues-Drive> All the cables are plugged in correctly as far as I can tell.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: but I'd still disconnect one and try again. IF that doesn't work try switching the plugs and use the other drive.
<Blues-Drive> hmm
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: it may just be something about one of the drives that install isn't liking.
<mustard5> LeeJunFan, sounds like good course of action to me ;)
<kairu0> StR, probably.. but thats all i know. maybe you can find something on kde-apps
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: it's been known to happen, I remember one CD drive that had a bad implementation of a common atapi command, and when people tried to install Mandrake and it issued that atapi command that one brand/model of drive erased it's firmware. :)
<Blues-Drive> Ouch..
<Blues-Drive> Hah!
<mustard5> success?
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: I've even seen the ocassional motherboard and/or bios that wouldn't boot a linux installer either. A friend of mine got a compaq from wal-fart that we tried 4 different distro's on and non of them would decompress the kernel. :(
<Blues-Drive> My DVD drive was sucking away the priority from my Yamaha.
<Blues-Drive> I disconnected that IDE and left the other in, its reading it finnaly..
<sergio> hi
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: hehe, finally :)
<Blues-Drive> Yeah really.. Thank you so much for that suggestion LeeJunFan :D
<Blues-Drive> And Mustard5 for the MD5 checker.. Was about to throw this disk away. :P
<sergio> i have a problem whit kubuntu, i can't edit sources.list, and i can't start a sesion as root
<sergio> how can i start a sesion as root?
<LeeJunFan> sergio: sudo
<LeeJunFan> sergio: sudo -s
<Hobbsee> !tell sergio about root
<aitor_beer> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list would be better
<Blues-Drive> Hmm.. How do I go about this partition thing? Theres four options, and I dont think I know enough about partitioning to do it manually.. 
<Hobbsee> Blues-Drive: what are you trying to do?
<Hobbsee> ie, you trying to dual boot?
<Blues-Drive> I have an old computer set up to run Kubuntu and nothing else, just want to install it and run it
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> i think you can hit the top option saying erase the entire disk then
<Hobbsee> you're not trying to resize if you dont want to keep anything else on there
<Blues-Drive> Top option is Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space.
<Hobbsee> Blues-Drive: right, do this the easy way
<Blues-Drive> middle option is Erase entire disk: IDE1 master (HDA)
<Hobbsee> yep, use that
<Blues-Drive> bottom is erase entire disk and use LVM: IDE1 master (HDA)
<Hobbsee> yeah, use the middle one
<Blues-Drive> Okay, use the middle one?
<Blues-Drive> Thanks :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> :) no problems
<Hobbsee> i always pick manual, as this is a dual boot machine
<Blues-Drive> I'd rather use dual computers than dual boot.. Which is why I slammed this parts comp together :P
<jsubl2> yep then you just need a keyboard/monitor switch
<Blues-Drive> Actually.. I've got two monitors and two keyboards so i'm in no trouble at all :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jsubl2> and a big desk i am guessing
<Blues-Drive> Well.. The kubuntu monitor is setting on top of my current monitor.. the tower is underneath my desk..
<kairu0> now you need two pizzas and two beers
<Blues-Drive> And the keyboard is more or less on the wall. :P
<Blues-Drive> Dangling
<sergio> in Konsole it doesn't recognise "gedit" command, what can i do?
<Hobbsee> sergio: use kwrite
<Hobbsee> sergio: gedit is a text editor in gnome
<Blues-Drive> Uh oh..
<LeeJunFan> sergio: use kedit instead :)
<sergio> thankyou
<Hobbsee> what's up Blues-Drive ?
<Blues-Drive> That was odd.
<LeeJunFan> who said gedit? this is #kubuntu :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Blues-Drive> Said it couldnt download some program.. But then it kept going with the rest of the install.. didnt get the name of it.
<jsubl2> i don't  think there is a kedit
<Blues-Drive> Guess its not a big deal..
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: not in breezy, but i think there was in hoary
<Hobbsee> 3 text editors are a bit much, plus any console ones you like to use
<LeeJunFan> jsubl2: no - no kedit. stupid me.
<kairu0> use kwrite
<kairu0> or kate
<LeeJunFan> sergio: I guess there's no kedit, you can use kate or nano
<LeeJunFan> sergio: nano is a simple to use console based text editor.
<Hobbsee> Blues-Drive: you'll probably soon find out if it isnt...i wonder what it ws
<Blues-Drive> Hobbsee: Dunno.. I'm curious about it too.
<sergio> I really appreciate all the help you have give me
<sergio> I really appreciate all the help you have give me
<Hobbsee> Blues-Drive: as long as it wasnt apt, lilo, or grub
<Hobbsee> well...both lilo and grub failing, that is
<Blues-Drive> I think it said something like Sergio or.. I dunno.
<Blues-Drive> or wait
<Blues-Drive> No i just read his name and got things confused
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> did it give you a red screen saying that the installation had failed?
<Hobbsee> dont remember exactly what hte red screen says - it was way too early yesterday morning when i did it...
<Blues-Drive> Naw, just said in the details said "Error: Couldnt download program -something-" and then kept installing.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> shouldnt be too bad then
<LeeJunFan> It was probably something you don't need - like a kernel or bootloader, or modules, etc...
<Blues-Drive> Oh hell
<Blues-Drive> Red screen "Unable to install initrd-tools"
<Blues-Drive> "Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details."
<Hobbsee> !info initrd-tools
<ubotu> initrd-tools: (tools to create initrd image for prepackaged Linux kernel), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.1.78ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<Blues-Drive> Optional? So I can just continue?
<Hobbsee> i'd think so
<Hobbsee> what other option do you really have?
<Blues-Drive> Continue and Go Back
<Blues-Drive> I hit continue and said "An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. the failing step is: Install the base system"
<Hobbsee> try running the failing item again...
<Blues-Drive> Now Im at a list of things to install.. Alright
<Hobbsee> it might have just screwed up once, and fine the next time
<Hobbsee> it'll be the bit straight after the partitioning, or just do the partition screen again
<Blues-Drive> The target file system contains files from a past installation, these files could break the installation process or cause a broken system to be installed.. Process with installation to unclean target? Yes - No
<LeeJunFan> no, should have formatted it.
<Blues-Drive> I did, but the install failed and now its doing this
<Hobbsee> Blues-Drive: no, go back to the partition screen, and reformat from there
<Blues-Drive> Alright
* kairu0 likes how #kubuntu doesnt derail into anime discussion like #ubuntuforums LOL
<Blues-Drive> Uh.. Which option on this?
<Hobbsee> Blues-Drive: middle one again
<Hobbsee> kairu0: definetly...we do try and keep things on topic
<Blues-Drive> Its a differant screen.
<Hobbsee> Blues-Drive: which screen are you on now?
<Hobbsee> the main menu screen?
<noirequus> kairu0: #kubuntu-offtopic for anime
<Blues-Drive> Says.. Configured softward RAID, Configure the logical volume manager, guided partitioning, help on partitioning, undo changes to partitions and finish partitioning and write changes to disk.
<Hobbsee> guided partitioning
<Blues-Drive> Okay, back at that one.. Middle option again?
<Hobbsee> think so
<Hobbsee> the one about erasing the entire disk
<Blues-Drive> Its the one you told me last time
<Hobbsee> yep
<Blues-Drive> Now it asks for a partition scheme?
<Blues-Drive> Write all files to one partition, desktop machine, and multi-user machine.
<Blues-Drive> I'm the only one using it.. and.. I dont plan on doing anything fancy.. First one?
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: one partition.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: hell I setup one parition even for my servers.
<Blues-Drive> Back at that one screen with the guided partition option, but "Finish partitioning and write changes to disk" is highlited, continue with that?
<Hobbsee> yep
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: next time around I'll probably use LVM on the servers so I can resize partitions.
<Blues-Drive> I have no idea what your talking about LeeJunFan. :P
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: neither do I :)
<Hobbsee> very scary...
<Blues-Drive> Okay, now install the base system is highlighted.. And.. installing again
<Hobbsee> got 4 partitions on this laptop - way quicker to reinstall
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: LVM is logical volume management, in basic terms it allows you to resize partitions, so if you have a partition with /home and /var, and one fills up you can resize it on the fly by shrinking one and growing the other.
<Blues-Drive> Oh thats useful.
<LeeJunFan> I figure next time I do my servers I'm just going to use network storage for all the data anyway, so I can swap out servers easier, and not have to worry about copying data from old to new ones.
<Blues-Drive> zlib1g
<Blues-Drive> Thats the one.. said "Retrieving packages: Couldnt download zlib1g"
<Hobbsee> !info zlib1g
<ubotu> zlib1g: (compression library - runtime), section libs, is required. Version: 1:1.2.3-3ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 67 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Blues-Drive> Er... How come it just keeps going with the install without a big red screen or anything?
<Blues-Drive> If its required..
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<Blues-Drive> And yet that optional thing I had to repartition and everything.. Odd :P
<LeeJunFan> how the hell can it not be able to install that off a known good md5 disc?
<Tangerine> Oi
<Tangerine> Someone log off Blues-Drive.. my compy crashed and I have no idea how he's still logged on.
<Chani> if I install kubuntu, will I get OOo 2?
<Tangerine> Or kick him.. I dunno
<Hobbsee> Tangerine: use ghost
<Tangerine> ?
<Tangerine> Im not too familiar with IRC :P
<Hobbsee> Tangerine: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Tangerine> Ok.. And the install finished this time, and its asking me to choose a Kernal.. linux-386, linux-image-386, and linux-image-2.6.12-9-386.
<sergio> hi
<Hobbsee> hi sergio 
<sergio> does anybody know a page where I can learn all about Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<sergio> thaks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<LeeJunFan> sergio: I always cringe when I hear somone ask where they can learn linux :) It's like riding a bike, don't expect to read some instructions and jump on it and start riding a half pipe, you'll fall down a few times :)
<getafix> can anyone help me set up a pci dsl modem in the new kubuntu release?
<getafix> i'm real new at this
<LeeJunFan> getafix: well yousure picked a real bitch of a device to learn on  :)
<getafix> ahh
<getafix> greeeeaat
<getafix> heh
<LeeJunFan> getafix: it depends on if there's even support for your device available for linux. First step is to identify the manufacturer and model.
<getafix> nokia
<getafix> hmmm
<getafix> ni200
<Tangerine> Hobbse: Did you see my thing about the kernal?
<LeeJunFan> getafix: I just googled that and everything I see says no.
<getafix> nooooo
<Hobbsee> Tangerine: *scrolls up* um, yeah
<Tangerine> :P
<getafix> hmm so just bad luck?
<Hobbsee> got no idea which you should use
<kairu0> damn my scanner just works
<kairu0> got bless kubuntu!
<LeeJunFan> getafix: I did find this [http://www.ahs-png.org/lintech/linux_hints_tips/ADSL/] , which says that yours is one of the ones with this chipset and these people claim to have it working, but it's not easy.
<LeeJunFan> getafix: look at it this way - if you go thru all the crap on this page you'll know a lot more about linux in general.
<getafix> ta man
<Tangerine> Er... Any ideas LeeJunFan? Its asking me to pick a kernal to install to "make the system bootable from the hard drive" linux-386, linux-image-386, or linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<getafix> i'll chekc it out
<getafix> yeah i just installed it yesterday just trying to come to terms with everything
<getafix> which has a somewhat steep intial curve huh
<LeeJunFan> Tangerine: I think they are all the same package.
<Tangerine> So why is it under differant options? :x
<LeeJunFan> getafix: yeah, it does.
<LeeJunFan> Tangerine: probably because it shows all kernel options for you, and 2 of them are links to the main one I think.
<Tangerine> Ill just use the shortest one >.>
<Tangerine> Oi!
<Tangerine> It did the same thing with that initrd-tools thing
<hydrogen> hrm
<Blues-Drive> Hooray
<Blues-Drive> Got my name back.
<hydrogen> I'm trying to build my own kernel, as I have use for 2.6.14, but I keep getting a "error: something vfs on root (/dev/hda3), however, I built both my root filesystem (ext3) and the device drives (silicon image and nvidia) into the kernel
<getafix> say i got an onboard network card
<getafix> and the pci modem
<getafix> when i try to pppoeconf
<getafix> it only shows up one eth0
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: initrd-tools shouldn't be needed unless you are compiling your own kernel.
<getafix> does that mean its finding the modem
<Blues-Drive> Well it wont let me continue the installation with it.
<getafix> or the onboard network carD?
<LeeJunFan> getafix: onboard.  likely.
<getafix> yeah
<getafix> hence it not finding pppoe stuff on it or something?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I dont see an itex driver in the ubuntu kernel, which supposedly is the one you'll need.
<getafix> so if i follow the instructions on that site they may work?
<getafix> "if" i manage to decode this "english" heh
<LeeJunFan> getafix: yeah, problem is that it requires building your own kernel which isn't easy for a first timer.
<getafix> haha my god
<dsbonzo> Quick question -- I need to do some reconfiguring on my 5.10 system, and can't remember the name or location of the ncurses utility that's used in the initial setup of Ubuntu. Does anyone happen to know off the top of their head?
<getafix> can i not use his one?
<LeeJunFan> getafix: there is a how-to for compiling a kernel, www.tldp.org
<LeeJunFan> getafix: it might work, you will need to install the kernel sources and build-essential.
<guy_26> good evening
<Blues-Drive> Darn.. Im all out of canned air. :(
<LeeJunFan> getafix: another thing that concerns me about this page is that it's seemingly a bit dated, talking about kern 2.4 - so it's likely that these instructions may not cleanly apply to a 2.6.X kernel.
<guy_26> I have reinstall M$ Windows and this terrible system erased my MBR as usual... How can I boot from a cd in order to can run grub-install /dev/hda ?
<guy_26> *I have reinstalled M$ Windows and this terrible system erased my MBR as usual... How can I boot from a cd in order to run grub-install /dev/hda ?
<getafix> yeha
<getafix> i wondered that
<getafix> maybe i should just buy a router
<getafix> cause i haev no idea how to compile and the howtos onthat site are all for linux aren't they not windows?
<guy_26> Could anyone help pls? }How can I boot from Kubuntu Install CD and run a command such as grub-install?
<Chani> guy_26: you could boot knoppix maybe?
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<guy_26> I erased it
<guy_26> :(
<LeeJunFan> guy_26: boot from the cd and hit f2 or whatever it is for boot options, one of them is rescue I think.
<Chani> guy_26: that... is bad. I always keep a couple of knoppix cds around for emergencies :)
<guy_26> I tried see all of the help pages... HAven't see rescue
<LeeJunFan> guy_26: or a live kubuntu CD.
<guy_26> lol
<guy_26> Still have it :). But, It's so good damn slow to boot from there hehehe...
<guy_26> It asks a lot.
<Blues-Drive> guy_26: I'd take slow over nothing at all. :P
<LeeJunFan> guy_26: http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<guy_26> true
<guy_26> Let me check that Lee, thx
<guy_26> ;)
<Blues-Drive> Ugh, i cant even skip the file.
<Blues-Drive> I dont think I can anyway..
<Blues-Drive> I get that error then it wont let me finish installing the base system whatever :(
<guy_26> rescue option do exist in installation CD
<guy_26> thx
<guy_26> let me try it
<Blues-Drive> Stupid initrd-tools file
<Blues-Drive> :(
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: I just don't get how it could not be installable if it's part of the base system. argh.
<Blues-Drive> Me neither. :/
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: I'm searching my CD to see if it's even on there.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: well here's the official on initrd-tools, I don't have it installed on my system. :-/
<Blues-Drive> I
<LeeJunFan> So somehow it wasn't needed for me.
<Blues-Drive> ll see if I can skip it..
<Blues-Drive> If not.. Then.. I guess its to another linux build then.
<LeeJunFan> And I don't remember getting any messages during install about it either.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: and it's also not on the CD I have.
<Blues-Drive> Well this is the breezy badger whatever
<LeeJunFan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65975
<stupendo44> is anyone familiar with making a middle-click in a firefox page show the scrolling arrows. Normally it will paste, but I want it to display up and down arrows to control the speed of scrolling. That way I don't actually have to roll the scroll button.
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: you have the i386 iso right? not amd_64 or powerpc?
<Blues-Drive> Yeah its the i386
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: are you sure you got the final? not a snapshot or beta?
<Blues-Drive> Its a final yeah, straight from the website
<Blues-Drive> Oi.. This disk probably just sucks :(
<noirequus> ubotu: tell Blues-Drive about verify
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: yeah, everything I'm finding on that error says burn the CD at slowest speed and it was all better.
<BamaWOLF> uhh
<Blues-Drive> Yeah.. Oh well
<LeeJunFan> BamaWOLF: sorry - can't help you with that :)
<BamaWOLF> i just installed kubuntu on my mac, and it never asked to set a root password
<BamaWOLF> and now i can't su
<LeeJunFan> sudo
<BamaWOLF> ah
<noirequus> ubotu: tell BamaWOLF about root
<thehil>   do I have to press the volumn up button on my IBM thinkpad t22 model to hear the sound. I can't hear the sound. alsamixer and KDE artsd both work. What's wrong?
<LeeJunFan> Blues-Drive: for shits and giggles - try installing from your other drive...
<Blues-Drive> My other CD drive? I had to disconnect that one because it wouldn't read.. and it wouldnt let my other drive read :P
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but maybe if you only connect that one it will work.
<Blues-Drive> Eh... Well heck, i've got nothing to lose really.
<kairu0> hey Hobbsee 
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: you get that user logged in?
<Blues-Drive> Hah, wont read from my other drive.
<Blues-Drive> Oh well.
<Hobbsee> hey kairu0 
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, i havent tried yet.. actually, i just wanted to learn how to fix it in case it happens again
<Blues-Drive> Ah well.. I'll try to get another install disk.
<Blues-Drive> I'm gonna go to bed or something.
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, my next task is to stop the subtle popping sound coming from my speakers
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: turn them down :)
<Blues-Drive> Kairu0: Mine does that too, but its sorta random.. I'd be on a game and then one of the sound files will just start popping.
<Blues-Drive> But yeah, night everybody.
<LeeJunFan> gnight.
<kairu0> Blues-Drive, mine is random too (well it fades in and out)
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, even on low volume with headphones i can hear it
<kairu0> right now i'm hearing it only from the left ear
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: does it seem like it might be lagging? ie when doing high graphical things?
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, maybe its lagging a bit
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: hrm, well, prob not what I was thinking then.
<kairu0> its kind of like radio static when you're going thru a tunnel
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: try going into your soundserver config and set realtime on, oh - but first you'll need to chmod +w /usr/bin/artswrapper
<LeeJunFan> chmod +s I mean
<kairu0> oh heres an important thing: it does the same thing in ubuntu (with esd)
<LeeJunFan> ah, then it's not that.
<LeeJunFan> if you keep your mouse moving does it clear up as long as the mouse if moving? or get worse?
<fatejudger> how can I connect to a Wireless AP and request an IP in the CLI?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: iwconfig [device]  essid [network name]  && dhclient [device] 
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, it gets worse
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: it might be a conflict. cat /proc/interrupts see if your mouse port (usb?) is on same irq as your sound.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: works great, thanks
<fatejudger> why isn't there GUI program to do that?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I think kwifi might.
<LeeJunFan> kwifimanager
<kairu0> LeeJunFan,  16:    3508372   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb4, HDA Intel, yenta, ra0, i915@pci:0000:00:02.0
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, HDA Intel is my audio
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: kcmwifi or KWifiManager?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: not really sure, as I do all my wireless from cmd line. :)
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I'm old school.
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you wouldn't happen to know how to use Ndiswrapper would you?
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: I wonder if you need some acpi args on your bootup. It's a laptop?
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, yes it is
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<fatejudger> buggy?
<fatejudger> my card only get 54 mbps wireless in linux
<fatejudger> but it's supposed to get 108 mbps
<kairu0> fatejudger, read that wiki its really good.
<fatejudger> is it worth it to use ndiswrapper though if it's buggy?
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: there are a lot of options for acpi, and I'm not sure which is right for you, but that's likely the problem.
<fatejudger> I mean, is it buggy in the way that it can lose data or drop the wireless connection?
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, ok thnkx
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: I had that problem a long time ago with a sony laptop.
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: I think what you want to do is hit e to edit your boot params in grub and try pci=noacpi as a boot param, or maybe it's acpi=noirq.
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, why is acpi the problem?
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: once you figure it out you can add it permanently to your /boot/grub/menu.list
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: acpi does your IRQ routing, and seems like it might be doing it wrong. I think pci=noacpi will let your bios put all the stuff where it needs to be instead of having linux acpi do it.
<kairu0> cool i'll try it
<LeeJunFan> I've also had problems with acpi putting stuff in with yenta which caused my cardbus stuff to not work right or at all. - ie wireless cards or usb cards.
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, i wonder if the static is coming from my network card and audio apparently sharing irq 16
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, once this torrent finishes, i'll reboot and try the options :)
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: could be a combination of any of those things, or all of them. I remember my problem with audio actually cleared up as long as I was moving the mouse.
<soundmaster80> what do i add to get the java plugin for firefox in 5.10
<Hobbsee> !tell soundmaster80 about java
<getafix> leejun: when that site talks about 2.4.8 Mandrake that kernal
<Hobbsee> !tell soundmaster80 about javadeb
<getafix> what kernal is the 5.10 kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> 2.6.12
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, cool thanks man!
<getafix> ahhh cheers man
<getafix> your a very very helpful man
<getafix> you're
<LeeJunFan> getafix: yer welcome. All my knowledge comes from the expense that I've had all these problems :)
<getafix> heh
<fatejudger> is there a way to cut back on some of the services that are started at boottime?
<fatejudger> It takes me almost a minute and a half to boot on my laptop
<fatejudger> including X of course
<soundmaster80> thank you hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems soundmaster80 
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah, there's a few tools available, servicemanager I think in kubuntu, all your services are started by links in /etc/rc.d/rc2.d to the appropriate files in /etc/rc.d/init.d - if you rm those links the services won't start.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I know there's a cmdline tool too but the name of it escapes me right now.
<LeeJunFan> update-rc.d
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I wouldn't know which ones are safe to remove though
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I figured since you had a laptop you might know which ones to remove
<LeeJunFan> it all depends on which ones you have installed.
<fatejudger> all the defaults
<fatejudger> plus I load my wireless at boot
<LeeJunFan> ntpdate can go
<fatejudger> what's that?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: that's one almost everyone complains about. It sets your clock from ntp.ubuntulinux.org, but if your network isn't up just yet or your DNS is slow, etc.. it causes wait.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I've got so many installed I don't know which ones are default ubuntu any more :)
<iceman> what do you use to install "THEMES" in kubuntu .. i don't see a  way ? 
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: that one is quick
<LeeJunFan> kde themes? there's an installer in kcontrol.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: the slow ones are hotplug and "loading modules"
<getafix> is stuff that worked on kernal 2.4.x likely to still work on 2.6 stuff?
<iceman> wheres kcontrols ? 
<Hobbsee> iceman: system settings
<Hobbsee> or kcontrol, from the run command
<LeeJunFan> getafix: it's hit/miss.
<fatejudger> if you use Breezy...
<getafix> true
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I know I need hotplug but what modules are being loaded in "loading modules"?
<LeeJunFan> getafix: probably mostly miss :(
<getafix> haha yeah
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, still there?
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: yeah
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, i tried with pci=noacpi and acpi=noirq but in both cases i couldnt bring my pcmcia wireless card up
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: figures :( Diddn't happen to test sound though?
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, umm sound came out ok
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: so that does seem to be the problem, just not the optimal solution :)
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, heres another thing, when i boot up regular without the boot flags, my network card doesnt come up even after i login to kde. i have to go into kcontrol and enable it every time. any ideas?
<kairu0> lol yeah
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: module-init-tools is the one that does loading modules, but I don't know exactly what it's going to load on your system.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: lsmod | wc -l
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: mine has 34 modules loaded with my kernel.
<ilba7r> any one know of an application similar to adobe professional. I have a pdf file that i want to reduce it size but do not know how to do it under ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: wireless isn't always the best thing to have enabled on boot, if you do and you boot your system sometime where you don't have wireless access, but your network is configred with a gateway that it can't reach lots of stuff may be slow as it times out on connections thru the gateway it can't really reach.
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: but if you want it to be, you'll want to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and make your wireless dev auto, ie - auto wlan0 or auto ath0
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, it is auto already :(
<iceman> Question, how do you install the themes that are not .kscrv type ot theme type .. these compressed files have all the .png files .. how to import ? 
<soundmaster80> is there more than just apt-get a few apps to getting mp3 playback....i feel like slapping whoever decided to call royalties on it
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: do you have wep? and do you have your network IP config in interfaces like static or dhcp?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: Mine says 98
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: wow, that's a lot of modules. Of course I compiled my own kernel, so mine is apt to be a bit different.
<soundmaster80> it's installed
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: well that part takes about 8 seconds to load
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: what app are you trying to play with? amarok?
<soundmaster80> neither xmms or amarok is playing them
<soundmaster80> vlc played once...no longer
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: you probably also need to go into settings with amarok and tell it to use that as an engine.
<soundmaster80> ok
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: I think I'm actually using xine for mine.
<LeeJunFan> try installing libmad0 and libxine1c2 and set amarok to play with xine.
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: and of course restart amarok after installing the libs.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: unless you are prepared to compile your own kernel yet I'd probably just live with it :)
<fatejudger> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: ok, I guess I will
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: Windows was just so much faster to boot up
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I guess I'm not used to it
<soundmaster80> i wonder why xmms will not play mp3
<soundmaster80> this just pisses me off SO bad....mp3 used to work so well in linux distros...now cause some a**hole wants to charge it's broken for the rest of us
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: I don't even use xmms any more, just amarok.
<soundmaster80> well, i tried that too...but the playback was messed up to say the least 
<soundmaster80> and xmms is the one i've always used....simple, clean, and small
<nxv_> i cant load eboard. error: <BareBoard::BareBoard> can't load font. 
<LeeJunFan> http://ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<nxv_> has anybody a suggestion which font might lack
<kairu0> damn my network card works on and off
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: amarok works great for me as long as I use the xine engine.
<kairu0> and for some reason kcontrol tried to change my wep key
<soundmaster80> LOL...i was using that engine 
<soundmaster80> no playback there
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: what about installing liblame0 also?
<soundmaster80> dont know...lemmie check :)
<masterloki> hi there I have switched from ubuntu to kubuntu and removed some ubuntu packages (like ubuntu-desktop) 
<masterloki> but when I run aptitude it always want to remove openoffice, what can I do to stop this
<soundmaster80> leejunfan: isn't this an "en"coder not a decoder
<icewt> soundmaster80: try libmad0
<soundmaster80> installed
<_fatejudger> LeeJunFan: do I have to resteart to get ndiswrapper working?
<_fatejudger> *restart
<LeeJunFan> well it's one of them required here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<LeeJunFan> _fatejudger: shouldn't have to - might have to modprobe it though to load the driver.
<nalioth> soundmaster80: be careful what you read at ubuntuguide
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but I've got all those installed and I can play mp3's fine with amarok.
<soundmaster80> yeah, i tried the first command they gave and "no directory"
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I already modprobed it
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and then I tried ifup wlan0
<LeeJunFan> yeah, the gSTEAMER stuff isn't quite right.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and it didn't recognize the device or something
<LeeJunFan> iwconfig - will list wireless devices if it recognized any.
<LeeJunFan> dmesg might also give useful info.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I already tried that
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: could it be because ath0 is already installed?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: no, it should load on another device, ath0 is part of madwifi driver only, ndiswrapper should use a different device name alltogether.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I've never used ndiswrapper myself though.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: well I have no idea what's going on
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: maybe the version of ndiswrapper that they have on the repos is old
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: you tried dmesg?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: well it is old, quite a bit old
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: no
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: what am I supposed to look for in there?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: if it's old I'd be surprised it loaded at all, ndiswrapper has a module that has to be loaded into the kernel, and it will have to be compiled against a kernel of the same version you are running.
<LeeJunFan> whatever is at the bottom should show some ndiswrapper messages.
<LeeJunFan> what is the ndiswrapper module called anyway?
<LeeJunFan> ie - what did you modprobe?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: [4299050.441000]  ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
<LeeJunFan> according to what ndiswrapper-utils says the kernel that comes with ubuntu has ndiswrapper included, so it should be good.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: that's all it says?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: well there's a bunch of other stuff in there as well
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I just took out the relevant one
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but that's all it says for ndiswrapper eh?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: yes
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I thought this was supposed to be easy...
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: hehe, did you install the windows driver .inf file with the util?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: yes
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: ndiswrapper -i (filename)
<fatejudger> great, now I've added yet ANOTHER module to my startup
<fatejudger> and this one doesn't even work
<LeeJunFan> try this page: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> I really don't know as I've never used it.
<fatejudger> will Dapper Duck be any better with the laptops?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: actually it won't autoload the module on startup until you do the -m
<dfcc> hi, does anyone know what is the defualt root password after a fresh install?
<hydrogen> its random
<hydrogen> use sudo
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: it's not ubuntu so much as linux in general with laptops. It's never been cut and dry, with so much proprietary crap in them...
<dfcc> k, thanks
<LeeJunFan> hydrogen: I've heard it's random many times, but every time I've ever checked mine it's just disabled. *
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: proprietary crap?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: Dell supports linux now
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and many laptop companies are moving in that direction
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: in the lappys, stuff that linux doesn't have native drivers for.
<hydrogen> random/disabled, either way its not login-able
* hydrogen just uses sudo su -
<hydrogen> then passwd root
<hydrogen> suppose sudo passwd root works
<hydrogen> :)
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: that's the wireless company's faults
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yes, but they've chosen the laptop components that linux supports, whereas most of us now are doing it the other way, trying to make linux support the laptop.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: how do I remove the module I just installed?
<LeeJunFan> rmmod ndiswrapper
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: can I do that with other modules too?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah, but it just removes them from ram, not from startup, next time you boot they will all get loaded again.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: is there a way to see all of the modules that are loaded?
<hydrogen> lsmod
<fatejudger> is there a way to remove those permanently?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: there are a bunch of modules that don't even apply to me
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: bluetooth, sony laptop functions...
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: you probably don't want to, they shouldn't be loading unless your system needs to, I think the reason your boot time spends so much time on loading modules is that your ubuntu kernel has so many modules it takes a while to figure out which of those the system needs.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: someone really needs to sit down and think on how the boot time of linux could be improved
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: obviously it isn't a matter of Windows being better written than Linux, just that too many things are started up
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: assuming that most people are using desktops and never reboot
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I agree, and it's been hashed over many times, too many people argue that linux doesn't need to be rebooted so it doesn't matter, clearly those aholes never used a laptop.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: yeah, really
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I say either get the boottime improved or make the damn acpi sleep actually work for more than 1 out of 50 laptops.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I guess you could hibernate all the time
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: acpi sleep works for mine
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it worked perfectly out of the box with Breezy
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I haven't tried hibernate
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: sleep doesn't do a damn thing because it still eats battery by keeping the RAM active
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: not mine. This one is a sager, my last 2 were sony, the 2 before that were dells, it worked on the first dell. So for me 1 out of 5 worked, but the first one wasn't apci, it was apm.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: did you use Breezy?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: Breezy has tons of laptop support compared to Hoary
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: out of the box wireless and sleep
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: the only thing they don't have is good laptop button support
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: true, hibernate works, but sleep doesn't. hibernate takes almost as long as booting though, I like sleep. I could instantly sleep, go to work on someones network 5 miles away and instantly resume in 2 seconds.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I STILL can't figure out how to get my volume buttons to work permanently
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: sleep eats power
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I think there's acpi tools of some sort for that, but I haven't bothered with them.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: not very much.
<fatejudger> well, some
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I sleeped my dell for 2 days before.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it does have to keep the RAM active
<fatejudger> I've been trying to get xmodmap to load the settings at boot
<fatejudger> and I can't seem to do that
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: and it was nice for the drive between work/home too, I didn't have to shut down whatever I was working on, just go home and power back up and keep working.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I'm going to try a couple acpi options to see if I can make sleep work for me.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you never told me whether you used Breezy or not
<Knowerrors> anybody recommend good kubuntu kde themes to download?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah.
<nalioth> Knowerrors: kde-look.org or www.deviantart.com
<fatejudger> nalioth: kde-look has horrible themes
<fatejudger> nalioth: plastik is about the only good KDE theme I've seen
<nalioth> fatejudger: i just send folks over, i dont critique them
<fatejudger> nalioth: do you use KDE?
<Knowerrors> I meant ones in the ubuntu repositories
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: the ones there are easy to install
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: you just point the theme manager to the theme file
<nalioth> fatejudger: i use it to hold several xterms
<Knowerrors> so they come in debian format eh?
<fatejudger> nalioth: not much of a GUI guy?
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: no
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: they come as a theme
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: just download it and extract it
<nalioth> fatejudger: never have been
<Knowerrors> ok, so its a universal format
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: then go into the theme manager
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: universal for KDE
<fatejudger> I've seen a few screenshots of customized KDE themes that look just great
<fatejudger> but I always forget to ask for the theme file
<fatejudger> it seems like the best themes aren't posted
<Knowerrors> nice, Im looking for one that has icons/cursor style/color/window decoration/... everything all jiving
<Knowerrors> will do some browsing
<Knowerrors> btw, Im getting nada when I click on "settings>look/feel> and click on gtk styles/fonts" , any ideas why?
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: what exactly are you hoping will appear?
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: oh I see what you mean
<Knowerrors> I want a unified them
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: go into "system settings" -> appearance - > GTK styles and fonts
<Knowerrors> right now I have a conglomerated mishmash of different styles
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: GTK should be set to the QT GTK engine by default
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: if you have Breezy installed that is
<nalioth> Knowerrors: open adept, and search for "theme"
<Knowerrors> I have breezy kubuntu installed, when I click on that, nothing pops up
<nalioth> Knowerrors: there are a few in there, iirc
<Knowerrors> GTK styles and fonts icon...
<Knowerrors> does nothing except flash for a little while (busy) then nada
<LeeJunFan> hehe, holy shite. suspend to ram works with 2.6.14. hehe
<Knowerrors> the GTK thing is a seperate issue from the theme searching
<LeeJunFan> my external hd didn't like it though.
<Knowerrors> Im thinking this is also realated to why synaptic and firefox look plain
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you have the new kernel?
<IamMe> hello. :)  Can anyone please tell me how to burn the Kubuntu ISO to a CD (install CD)?  Thanks.
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: install the CrystalFox theme for Firefox
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: synaptic depends on GTK, so you have to use the QT GTK engine
<nalioth> Knowerrors: firefox is gonna look plain (iirc, it's not system skinnable)
<nalioth> IamMe: using what OS?
<IamMe> Linux
<fatejudger> nalioth: it doesn't have to
<fatejudger> nalioth: if you install the skin I told him to
<nalioth> IamMe: use k3b to 'burn iso image'
<Knowerrors> fatejudger: "The GTK-Qt Theme Engine (also known as gtk-qt-engine) " is installed already
<IamMe> ok... thank you!
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: well enable it
<Knowerrors> how?
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: the firefox theme is called "PlastikFox" btw, I suggest you get it
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: I don't like the KDE GTK switcher
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: I use a third party one
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: I think the package is called "gtk-theme-switch"
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: type "switch2" in the console once you install the package
<fatejudger> nalioth: where are the KDE skins in deviantart?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah, I have 2.6.14, err actually I have 2.6.14-rc5 or some such thing.
<Knowerrors> what I don't get is, the KDE GTK button in settings look and feel does nothing when I click on it... like something is missing
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: only bad thing was I resumed by hitting my power button, and it resumed but caused my machine to shut down too. heheh, have to resume with the hibernate function key on my lappy, which oddly won't suspend it.
<nalioth> fatejudger: mixed in with the others
<nalioth> fatejudger: there may be a section for kde
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: so you don't even get the part that allows you to configure the kde/gtk stuff?
<fatejudger> nalioth: I don't see it
<fatejudger> nalioth: I only see blackbox and fluxbox
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: right, that icon doesn't open up any settings dialog at all for me
<nalioth> fatejudger: well that sucks
* nalioth is an old timer and remembers the past better than he remembers yesterday
<nalioth> fatejudger: freshmeat.net has themes
<Knowerrors> thx nalioth: will look there too, using Baghira right now, which is ok, nice change from Lipstick
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: do you have a ~/.gtk_qt_engine_rc file?
<dfcc> is there a way in kubuntu to select packages at install?
<dfcc> remove some that i dont need and add some that i do
<soundmaster80> i'm trying to mount a share on a 2k3 server box, it seems to mount with no problems, however i cannot browse the folder nor does it appear in konqueror after being mounted
<soundmaster80> i have followed the instructions on ubuntu guide exactly for this 
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: I'd probably remove all the .gtk crap in your $HOME, as well as checking your /var/tmp to make sure everything there is owned by proper owners.
<soundmaster80> Leejunfan: turns out my problem was the mp3's were being browsed thru smb:// and that caused an issue with xmms 
<soundmaster80> no one have an answer to my mount problem
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: what are you doing to mount it?
<soundmaster80> mount //winserver/storage /media/storage -o username="removed",password="removed",dmask=777,fmask=777
<soundmaster80> and i have created that /media/storage folder
<LeeJunFan> mask is backwards - should be 000 I think.
<soundmaster80> on both?
<soundmaster80> 777 is read/write to everyone 
<LeeJunFan> mask means to take bits away, so you are setting it all to 000.
<soundmaster80> ok
<soundmaster80> i'll try
<soundmaster80> the folder disappears
<soundmaster80> i just can't understand that 
<LeeJunFan> crap.
<soundmaster80> the mounted folder disappears and is no longer browseable 
<soundmaster80> umount and it re-appears
<LeeJunFan> give me a min to setup sharing on my wifes win comp.
<soundmaster80> ok
<soundmaster80> this is linux to win server 2k3
<soundmaster80> and if you search, i do have digital encryption turned off on the server box
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan:  where do I find ~/.gtk_qt_engine_rc file?
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: in your home dir
<LeeJunFan> ls -la
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: hehe, I don't seem to have smb support for some reason.
<soundmaster80> you know...i loved 5.04 kubuntu...however, i'm having more trouble out of 5.10
<Knowerrors> nope, don't have it
<LeeJunFan> what about any other .gtk dirs/files?
<Knowerrors> in the home directory?
<Knowerrors> nothing .gtk in there
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: have to install the smbfs package. just a sec.
<soundmaster80> leejun, i'm betting this is a server 03 and samba issue
<soundmaster80> i've seen two samba posts with this exact issue
<jesusfish> sweet, think I finally got my gam_server issues fixed
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: I do see that it says fmask and dmask are actual permissions in the manpage, not a umask as I though. So 777 is right.
<soundmaster80> ok
<soundmaster80> i'll change that
<LeeJunFan> I mounted my wife(s), and it worked fine. :)
<soundmaster80> yeah, see i'm really betting this is a server 03 issue
<soundmaster80> two other post ....exact same issues and MS software
<LeeJunFan> what if you try to mount as guest?
<soundmaster80> no, that wouldn't work as i need write capib.
<LeeJunFan> I mean - does the mount fail or does it give the same results?
<soundmaster80> no, it doesn't fail
<soundmaster80> example:
<LeeJunFan> just wondering if auth might be failing and it's giving you guest permissions, and guest maybe cant see those files on the server.
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<LeeJunFan> what if you make the files world readable on the win2k machine just for a min.
<soundmaster80> i create /media/server0 and mount //winserver/storage to it
<soundmaster80> i mount the file to the folder and the folder disappears...i mean it's just not there period
<soundmaster80> i'll try
<soundmaster80> nope...no effect
<propagandhi> has anyone seen or used http://www.cosmopod.com
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: another thing to consider is that I'm running 2.6.14 that I compiled. Maybe it's messed in the kernel?
<soundmaster80> no, it's samba
<LeeJunFan> same smbfs you and I have though.
<soundmaster80> i'm reading a few people who went back to 3.0.2a
<soundmaster80> and were fine
<LeeJunFan> I've got 3.0.14a here
<LeeJunFan> and I haven't edited my smb.conf at all yet.
<soundmaster80> hmm....lol, looking at it these are post over a year old.
<soundmaster80> i don't have samba-server installed 
<soundmaster80> client and common
<soundmaster80> tried to install server, dep problems with synaptic...:(
<LeeJunFan> which smbfs? there was an smbfsx one - don't know what that is.
<LeeJunFan> no kidding, that's how I installed mine.
<LeeJunFan> err, maybe not. just apt-get install samba-server here.
<soundmaster80> yeah, i'm thinking i just got the kubuntu "su" version
<LeeJunFan> err - samba
<soundmaster80> screwed up version
<soundmaster80> smbfs 3.0.20b-2 is installed
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: no kidding. you running breezy or hoary?
<soundmaster80> 5.10
<LeeJunFan> me too. do your updates?
<soundmaster80> yes sit
<soundmaster80> i just loved 5.04....couldn't wait for 5.10 to come out 
<LeeJunFan> I just installed mine, and I got 3.0.14a
<soundmaster80> would have never dreamed of this many issues
<soundmaster80> i'll remove itand see
<LeeJunFan> did you upgrade to 5.10 or fresh install?
<soundmaster80> fresh
<LeeJunFan> now I'm really confused. how do we end up with 2 diff versions of smbfs?
<soundmaster80> i have no clue
<LeeJunFan> ii  smbfs                 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1
<LeeJunFan> what dpkg -l smbfs tells me
<azertyuuu> hey all, i installed the w32 codecses, but playing wmv-files with Kafeinne stilll failes.  Do i need  something else ?
<LeeJunFan> azertyuuu: I have mixed luck with wmv's. I have better luck if I install libxine and tell kaffeine to use xine for playing.
<azertyuuu> ok i'll try thanks
<soundmaster80> how can i force just one package to be uninstalled
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster: 3.0.14a is what I have on my install CD
<soundmaster80> if i try to uninstall samba-common it tells me i have to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> dpkg --force-remove -r
<thoreauputic> soundmaster80: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage - you can remove it safely
<soundmaster80> really?
<thoreauputic> soundmaster80: it just contains indications of dependencies
<thoreauputic> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<soundmaster80> ok....lol i'm trusting here
<thoreauputic> as you see, it's only 8kb
<thoreauputic> soundmaster80:  apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop if you need confirmation :)
<soundmaster80> thank u...i'll trust you
<azertyuuu> thoreauputic: hey all, i installed the w32 codecses, but playing wmv-files with Kafeinne stilll failes.  Do i need  something else ?
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: have you red the restricted formats wiki page?
<thoreauputic> *read
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<soundmaster80> that's nice to know i can delete that....now i can remove the openoffice integration
<thoreauputic> soundmaster80:  be aware that when you come to dist-upgrade to Dapper, you will need to reinstall that pavckage first, though
<thoreauputic> ie kubuntu-desktop
<soundmaster80> thank you....
<thoreauputic> else your upgrade will be ... interesting ;)
<soundmaster80> LOL
<soundmaster80> nothing new for me 
<soundmaster80> interesting has been my whole computer experience...never been easy
<thoreauputic> heh
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: yeah, I have no idea where you got that 3.0.20 samba. hehe.
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello
<Sonny_Wertzik> is anybody in here?
<flixor> yes 
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe
<flixor> but everybody is asleep i guess
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe
<flixor> and i am foing to my work 
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello
<flixor> hya
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anybody here use kxdocker?
<flixor> i think so 
<flixor> i have it on my box but dont use it 
<Sonny_Wertzik> did u compile it yourself?
<flixor> nope
<Sonny_Wertzik> awww
<flixor> just used a binary 
<flixor> are you compiling the software yourself
<Sonny_Wertzik> do you know of any programs like kxdocker that are not glitchy?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i got it to work its just glitchy
<flixor> not realy i am sorry 
<soundmaster80> I FOUND MY ANSWER ...YAAAAAAA
<flixor> i think you have to wait that this channel is going to wake up 
<flixor> anyway i have to go, need to go to work 
<Sonny_Wertzik> the guy who wrote kx is italian and his instructions are not translated well
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok have a good time at work hehe
<flixor> thanks Sonny_Wertzik and goodluck with kxdocker
<Sonny_Wertzik> flixor, l8s
<Knowerrors> quick Q... how to disable root access in ubu, and is that a good idea? I think some things in kde arent working righ due to having a root account
<kairu0> hey all
<soundmaster80> how do i add something to the media menu
<soundmaster80> i want to add my mounted drive to it 
<kairu0> soundmaster80, maybe you have to mount your drive with konqueror
<kairu0> but i dont know exactly
<flixor> soundmaster80, what is the media menu 
<soundmaster80> sorry, was away
<flixor> no problem 
<soundmaster80> under storage media 
<soundmaster80> that help?
<flixor> not realy 
<flixor> you mean in konqueror 
<soundmaster80> ok, no in the panel
<soundmaster80> under the panel system menu
<flixor> kee 
<soundmaster80> still not helping?
<flixor> i have it already 
<flixor> :) 
<flixor> thanks 
<soundmaster80> ok
<flixor> but i have to go now otherwise i am comming late
<soundmaster80> ok
<Delvien> Anyone know a good CPU frequency controller for KDE? like that of cpufreqd in Gnome
<kkathman> evening all :)
<stupendo44> I need some help. I just want to make sure that I do this right. I accidentally ran the FIXBOOT and FIXMBR from the xp recovery console on my kubuntu drive.
<stupendo44> I haven't done anything else yet. I'm currently running off a Ubuntu 5.04 Live CD
<flixor> make a boot floppy stupelxc so that you can boot into your linux box stupelxc 
<flixor> sorry i mean stupendo44 
<stupendo44> tab  will do that to you...
<stupendo44> ok
<flixor> hya kkathman is it evening overthere 
<stupendo44> then what
<flixor> then what then you can boot into your linux box and reinstall grub or lilo whatever you want
<flixor> but that is more the theory 
<stupendo44> shouldn't be too difficult. I'll look up some faqs
<flixor> i must say that i dont know how to make the bootfloppys what the commands are 
<flixor> but that should be the cause of action i guess 
<flixor> course 
<stupendo44> my other question is, I tried to convert my old windows xp ntfs drive to fat32 using gparted, and it took only a second and then it was done (supposedly). now it appears to be empty. are there any linux tools I can use to recover it?
<kkathman> flixor: yep...well early morning actually
<kkathman> 1am
<flixor> do you had data on that partition stupendo44 
<stupendo44> yeah
<flixor> well overhere its 8 in the morning 
<stupendo44> lots
<flixor> kee what i think is that only the partition tables are gone and not your data 
<stupendo44> oh, I know that
<stupendo44> it would take a lot longer to delete all the data
<stupendo44> this only took a second
<kkathman> stupendo44: I once did that, but didnt trust the gparted tool, so I spent $40 and bought Partition Magic...worked at the time, but I soon abandoned the dual-boot idea
<flixor> kee and now you want to know what the command is to make your ntfs partion back 
<stupendo44> I should have just used the xp cd to do it
<stupendo44> convert works most of the time
<flixor> i dont know stupendo44 this is my seventh day on linux and kubuntu 
<stupendo44> I just wanted to see if gparted would do it, and since it gave me the option I figured it could
<kkathman> stupendo44: I'd ask the system gurus in #ubuntu
<flixor> so my knowledge is not good enough yet 
<stupendo44> really
<flixor> yep 
<stupendo44> it's about my 9th day in a while
<flixor> lol 
<stupendo44> I've tried it before. I'm a windows expert
<kkathman> yah but dont tell them you installed kubuntu..just say that you did the FIXMBR and the things you did
<flixor> kee anyway goodluck i realy need to go btw kkathman good help he is very good 
<flixor> adios everybody 
<kkathman> Im not a system level guru, especially for dual-boot systems..never did one
<kkathman> well I did, but not for long
<flixor> kee well its not that hard i guess 
<stupendo44> I'm not dual-booting...
<kkathman> ohhh ok
<stupendo44> I just added another drive, put kubuntu breezy on it. got my mail and music moved over. got my firefox profile moved over. next I was going to convert the windows xp drive to fat32 so I could delete stuff from in kubuntu
<Black_Chaos> evening all
<Black_Chaos> well not all, some
<kkathman> Howdy Black_Chaos  :)
<kkathman> How are you?
<Black_Chaos> doin alright
<kkathman> great!
<Black_Chaos> yourself?
<kkathman> Im pretty good thanks :)
<Black_Chaos> you wouldn't by any chance know a way to make it so that when I middle click a webpage it goes to that scrolly circle thing
<Black_Chaos> like in winders
<kkathman> scrolly circle thing??
<Black_Chaos> yeah, it makes it so that the page scrolls in the direction you move the mouse
<kkathman> Ohhh ok I know what you are talking about
<kkathman> hmmm...
<kkathman> Im not sure, but you might could play with the application settings...whatever browser you are using
<kkathman> are you using Konqueror?
<Black_Chaos> Firefox and Konq
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> yah I dont know of a way, because it would mean that the application would need to understand the "center" click thingy
<kkathman> and thats not a shortcut setting that I know of
<Black_Chaos> bummer
<kkathman> Interestingly enough
<kkathman> hitting the middle button on my mouse in Opera, makes it act like a filemanager..which is kinda kewl
<kkathman> but pressing the middle button in Firefox, doesnt seem to do anything
<Black_Chaos> hitting the iddle one in Konq makes it load whatevers in the clipboard in a new tab or something weird like that
<kkathman> Does the same thing with Konqeror
<kkathman> ohh...in mine it make Konqy act like a file manager
<kkathman> in IRC is does the clipboard thing
<Black_Chaos> hmmm
<kkathman> its highly dependent on the application
<Black_Chaos> yeah
<kairu0> hey all
<Black_Chaos> drives me nuts that the Linux Firefox acts a little different then the windows ver
<kkathman> Black_Chaos: yah, Linux Firefox is kinda dumbed down from the Win version for sure
<kkathman> thats why I personally use Opera...its pretty much the same on both platforms
<kkathman> hey Hobbsee  :)
<kairu0> kkathman, can you make opera look like your kde theme?
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> kairu0: you can pretty much make Opera look like what you want
<kkathman> choose the Appearance...then "Windows native" oddly enough, and it matches your KDE theme
<kkathman> Opera is a much better choice now that its free :)
<kairu0> reeallly
<kairu0> Windows native = current qt theme?
<kkathman> Pretty much, yeah
<kkathman> well, whatever you chose
<kairu0> i see
<kkathman> Gosh thats so weird
<kkathman> the middle mouse button in Opera, makes it a full fledged file manager :)
<kkathman> kewl :)
<kairu0> i used opera for a while, but couldnt make japanese fonts look decent
<kkathman> well, linux tends to be WAY behind windows in pallatable fonts
<kkathman> Even the most vehement Linux fan will admit fonts suck
<kkathman> and they play havoc with interoperability of documents
<kkathman> bit eventually they'll come around
<kairu0> thats true
<kkathman> allo raphink :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> had to compile moztraybiff, but it now works!
<raphink> hi kkathman 
<kairu0> shweet
<raphink> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<Hobbsee> yep, very
<Black_Chaos> ok nother ?
<Black_Chaos> In the K menu it list things like "Web Browser (Firefox)" and for the life of me I can't find the option to get it to like "Firefox (Browser)"
<Black_Chaos> Where is it??
<raphink> right click on the menu
<raphink> choose the menu editor
<raphink> and change the option
<Hobbsee> no...i think there's an easier way of that...
<Hobbsee> or otherwise i'm comign up with something that i'm not expecting
<raphink> maybe...
<Black_Chaos> Do tell
<Hobbsee> looking for it
<Black_Chaos> cause I'm not seeing any option in the Menu Editor.....
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's not there
<Hobbsee> but it does exist!
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> right click on task bar, configure taskbar, menus
<Hobbsee> at the top of that dialog box, you will find what you are looking for :)
<Delvien> What are the KDE dev libraries called
<raphink> kdelibs
<raphink> I think now it's kdelibs4-dev
<raphink> you can find them with 
<raphink> apt-cache search kdelibs | grep devel
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/411841 any ideas ?
<Black_Chaos> ack I don't seem to have a menu option......
<Black_Chaos> ohhh nevermind I found it
<raphink> what are you compiling Black_Chaos ?
<Hobbsee> Black_Chaos: :)
<raphink> srry
<raphink> I mean
<raphink> what are you compiling Delvien ?
<Delvien> raphink a daemon called knotebook, for direct CPU scaling contriol temps and stuff like that.. 
<Delvien> but having a hell of a time getting the damn thing installed
<raphink> knotebook is not available as binary?
<Delvien> raphink no :(
<raphink> and the README file doesn't list the dependencies?
<Delvien> http://people.freenet.de/BalaGi/download/knotebook-README
<Delvien> not that i can tell.. he  did a slap dash on the old readme
<raphink> well it says you need the KDE and Qt headers which is not surprising
<Delvien> i have installed all the ones i can
<raphink> at least you need libqt3-headers it seems
<Delvien> dev/libs etc
<raphink> and you miss it
<Delvien> raphink have that
<kairu0> i would like to download some kde themes that are compiled as deb packages. anyone know where i can?
<raphink> well libqt3-headers contain qtimer.h
<raphink> kairu0: you can find kde themes on kde-look.org
<raphink> and they don't need to be compiled as deb 
<Delvien> raphink let me reinstall the headers.. 
<raphink> as you wish
<kairu0> raphink, i know they dont have to be debs, but for my own convenience i want some deb files
<Delvien> crap it gets rid of a bunch of other stuff
<raphink> kairu0: make them, so it will be for others' convenience too
<kairu0> raphink, so you dont know of any kde theme .deb files?
<raphink> I don't think it will change much to do that Delvien 
<raphink> kairu0: did you search in your db?
<kairu0> raphink, yes
<raphink> what did you find?
<Delvien> raphink what do you think i should do then?
<kairu0> one package.. and it didnt have many
<raphink> knotebook compiles against a multithreaded QT library libqt-mt.so
<raphink>   If you have another KDE/QT configuration, you have to edit the file
<raphink>   Makefile.in before running ./configure .
<raphink> Delvien: in the readme it says : did you try that?
<raphink> kairu0: did you look on apt-get.org?
<kairu0> raphink, i'll look at it now
<raphink> kairu0: I still don't get why you can't install themes manually
<raphink> it's not that hard to click on two buttons to install a theme
<raphink> you're making it harder ;)
<Delvien> raphink what would i edit.. lolhe doesnt exactly say 
<raphink> sure it says what to edit
<raphink> it says to edit the Makefile.in
<raphink> and change some things in it
<raphink> as explained in the readme
<Delvien> but it says what the Makefile.in not what i am supposed to change it to
<raphink> yes it says it too
<raphink> not in the part I have pasted though
<Delvien> raphink im not an advanced user, still learning, so when someone says oh yeah edit the file.,  but no desc
<raphink> Delvien: compiling is for advanced users
<Delvien> QT base dir:   $QTDIR/include  $QTDIR/lib  $QTDIR/bin/moc
<Delvien> but thats what it does
<raphink> so if you want to compile a program I assume you're advanced
<Delvien> raphink i learn by jumping in , :)
<raphink> I can't help you more Delvien 
<raphink> I think the answer might be here
<Delvien> k thnx
<raphink> hi MenZa` 
<MenZa`> Heya
<Delvien> be where?
<raphink> in this file conf
<raphink> on my comp, I think $QTDIR should be /usr
<raphink> maybe your $QTDIR is not well set
<Delvien> raphink thats alright i think some of this guys code is broken, its not that popular , no one else refers it when i google it, so hey, ill just dump it and continue on my search
<raphink> ok
<lexhider> is there anything I can install or setup so I can visit: http://www.apple.com/au/ipodnano/features.html ???
<Hobbsee> lexhider: it's coming up in firefox...
<Hobbsee> oh...the shockwave bit?
<raphink> flash can be installed on any browser
<raphink> you have to install it in firefox first
<Hobbsee> it's not flash, it's shockwave, i think...
<raphink> and then set konqueror to use the firefox extension
<Hobbsee> shockwave is the interactive one
<raphink> bleh
<lexhider> I have flash, I need shockwave?
<Hobbsee> raphink: both products are made by macromedia, and shockwave does not have a linux version
<Hobbsee> i think so, yes
<raphink> argh
<raphink> no battery in my mouse anymore :(
<raphink> grr
<Hobbsee> hang on...or is it asking for quicktime 7?
<lexhider> not sure
<Hobbsee> the bit in the middle of the ipod screen?
<Hobbsee> that looks like quicktime
<raphink> it's asking for quicktime
<raphink> and it makes my konqueror crashing
<Hobbsee> which, according to this, is also not avaliable for linux
* Hobbsee wonders if you could use mplayer to play the file
<lexhider> so is that a no to the initial Q?
<raphink> ?
<Hobbsee> yes, that is a no to the initial question, unless mplayer will play that file
<Delvien> CpuFreq support not available. Check sysfs is mounted and your CPU-specific module is loaded or built in the kernel
<Delvien> sigh...
<raphink> Delvien: why don't you use something else ?
<Delvien> how do i check that.. now my CPU isnt scaling at all
<Delvien> raphink im not trying the knotebook anymore, this is emifreq, nothing friggen works.. KDE is shit for cpu scaling
<raphink> like a superkaramba stuff
<Delvien> raphink nothing will CONTROL the cpu scaling
<raphink> oh you want to control the cpu
<Delvien> raphink aye
<raphink> then no idea
<Delvien> raphink gnome had a applet called cpufreqd
<raphink> never had to do such a thing
<raphink> apt-cache search cpu | grep freq
<Delvien> well my laptop is running at full speed all the time, on battery or no , which is a BIG no no for power consumption
<raphink> Delvien: can't you use the gnome app?
<Delvien> raphink it wont go in the taskbar
<raphink> hmmm
<Delvien> im looking for something tht will act exactly like the gnome version , where i can click on it , and choose the power mode
<raphink> and emifreq won't work?
<Delvien> raphink it gave me that error, like my CPU doesnt scale..
<Delvien> CpuFreq support not available. Check sysfs is mounted and your CPU-specific module is loaded or built in the kernel
<raphink> let us see
<raphink> I get that too
<raphink> Starting CPU frequency scaling daemon: CpuFreq support not available. Check sysfs is mounted and your CPU-specific module is loaded or built in the kernel.
<raphink> invoke-rc.d: initscript emifreq-applet, action "start" failed.
<Delvien> it installed fine on gnome,.
<Delvien> but didnt work for gnome either
<raphink> heh ;)
<raphink> so that might be right
<raphink> that you need to compile the support for CPU scaling
<Delvien> eek how do i do that
<raphink> well it seems you have to recompile the kernel
<raphink> huhu
<mornfall> hmm, shouldn't be neccessary?
<Delvien> omg
<mornfall> i mean, shipped kernels -should- support cpufreq
<Delvien>  *bang head against table*
<Hobbsee> that's assuming you cant set such things in your bios...
<Hobbsee> although i suppose you dont have the option then
<Delvien> Hobbsee it all works in gnome and windows, KDE is having problems with it, i dont know why, 
<Delvien> not on a terminal base tho
<Delvien> its all UI
<Delvien> i think idk,.. im so frustrated
<Delvien> cpudynd: CPU frequency control disabled
<Hobbsee> Delvien: why not make the gnome app run itself everytime you login to kde?
<Hobbsee> ie, the gnome app that controls it
<Delvien> Hobbsee i want it in my taskbar is that possible?
<Hobbsee> do you have gnome on your computer?
<Delvien> hobbsee yes
<Hobbsee> try starting it from kde then
<Hobbsee> just see if it does go into your taskbar
<Hobbsee> kopete goes into gnome taskbar, and i recall that usually works the other way too
<Hobbsee> seeing as you arent forced to use only kde apps in kde and gnome apps in gnome
<Hobbsee> Delvien: you on breezy or hoary?
<Delvien> breezy
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> the only reason i asked that was because the gtk - qt app thingo is installed in breezy by default, but not in hoary
<Hobbsee> and i can never remember the name of the package lol
<Delvien> somethings taking all my CPU grr
<Delvien> klaptop is the most horrid thing ever.. omg
<Delvien> im back but on gnome now
<Delvien> let me give you a SS of what gnome does NATIVLEY , which KDE  should
<Delvien> raphink u still there?
<spiral> hi
<Delvien> raphink this is what i want in KDE http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/Kahrgan/Screenshot.png AND http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/Kahrgan/Screenshot-1.png 
<plbgnr> hello, I have amd64 proc; I installed kubuntu 5.04 i386 ...everything worked fine, then I installed same version kubuntu but for arch. amd64: and I have refresh rate 60Hz now (ATI gr. card) can anybody how to correct this ?(by i386 I had 85Hz refresh rate)
<Delvien> Anything better than Klaptop?
<azertyuuu> plbgnr: search for your monitor Horizon. and vertical rates and adjust it in your xorg.conf (in /usr/lib/X11 i think, i'm not sure) 
<azertyuuu> plbgnr: there was also another command to set your  standard resolutions
<flixor> wow amarok is using something like 40 procent of my cpu on a pentium 3 600 mhz is that normal
<jpatrick> flixor: yep
<flixor> my god, why is this app so cpu hungry jpatrick 
<flixor> well i use xmms instead 
<jpatrick> has some bugs
<flixor> oh oke are they working on the solution 
<jpatrick> ....
<flixor> like xmms is only using something like 3-5 on a pentium 3 600 mhz 
<flixor> anyway we will see in the future 
<jpatrick> what version do you have?
<flixor> what version of amarok 
<flixor> ?
<flixor> let me check 
<Tm_T> 1.4-svn here
<flixor> i have 1.3.1 
<Tm_T> yu
<jpatrick> flixor: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<Tm_T> it IS buggy one
<flixor> what the version wich i have Tm_T 
<flixor> or the new one the 1.3.5
<flixor> so let me install it jpatrick 
<jpatrick> Tm_T has the SVN one
<flixor> but jpatrick is that 1.3.5 using less cpu 
<jpatrick> it is the lastest one
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yup, very uptodate ;)
<Delvien> where do i get this libqt3c102-mt
<alvonsius> hello everyone here
<jpatrick> alvonsius: hi
<alvonsius> libqt3c102-mt --> is the topic is about mysqlcc ???
<Delvien> its about a laptop control app
<alvonsius> oh I see
<Delvien> any idea how to get it ? its not in 
<Delvien> adept
<mth`MAW> Hi guys
<alvonsius> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/libs/libqt3c102-mt --> but it's for hoary
<Tm_T> alvonsius: different package replaces it in breezy
<alvonsius> yup
<alvonsius> Tm_t : you right
<flixor> well with the new amarok is using 15 % so that is something like 25 % less cpu power but still a log comparing to xmms 
<mth`MAW> Somebidy here knowing something aoubt tetex?
<Prague2> hello everybody :)
<mth`MAW> Sorry, I do have cold Fingers... 
<mth`MAW> Once again:
<mth`MAW> Does somebody knows anything about the tetex package?
<_xuniL> flixor you useing xine engie?
<flixor> ehm no i was talking about amarok 
<_xuniL> k
<_xuniL> then iam useing amarok with gstreamer i have like 50-60 %cpu
<_xuniL> then useing xine 25-30
<_xuniL> so its a big difference but amarok is still useing to much cpu
<stratovarius> guys who did install nvidia drivers for kubuntu breezy?
<_xuniL> who = how?
<stratovarius> yes srry
<stratovarius> how to install that drivers
<stratovarius> *those
<_xuniL> gett nvidia-glx
<Delvien> why cant ONE COMPILE GO RIGH T., /shoots himself in the face
<flixor> why is kubuntu shipped with an old not supported version of exim 
<flixor> exim3
<flixor> ??
<Prague2> hi guys i have a problem with klaptop and acpi...though i think acpi is working i'm not able to watch my battery status and if i'm charging :/ anyone with the same problem?
<_xuniL> stratovarius http://ubuntuguide.org/ look here
<lunitik> flixor: umm... Kubuntu/Ubuntu-base uses Postfix
<flixor> oke i understand 
<flixor> thanks lunitik 
<lunitik> flixor: apt-cache show exim4   :/
<TheEdge> hello all
<TheEdge> I am a newbie to Ubuntu but not to Linux
<TheEdge> I have installed kubuntu-desktop as described in the Wiki
<TheEdge> however after getting a kdm login screen it appears that my desktop reverts back to Gnome
<Delvien> does konquerer have a "history"?
<TheEdge> (As I come from a console background I *think* it is still Gnome as it still looks the same after an initial Ubuntu install
<lunitik> TheEdge: Session > KDE from KDM 
<lunitik> Delvien: yes
<lunitik> Anyone know how to configure the default Kopete behavior manually?
<Delvien> lunitik how do i get too it, i must be blind
<lunitik> Delvien: logout... bottem left corner
<Delvien> lunitik log out??
<TheEdge> lunitik - thanks - trying that
<lunitik> should be at least... I'm not looking at a KDM login window  :/
<lunitik> Delvien: umm yeah... you go back to KDM... and you select KDE from the Sessions menu  :/
<Delvien> lunitik o you werent talking to me
<TheEdge> lunitik - ahhhh much better
<Delvien> llunitik no no , i was wondering where the history was in konqerer
<lunitik> Delvien: ahhh... my mistake
<TheEdge> so now how do I safely get rid of Gnome and go into KDE by default without having to make sure the profile is selected first
<Delvien> Anyone have the link to the WIKI on checkinstall?
<lunitik> Delvien: Debian doesn't use checkinstall
<alvonsius> TheEdge: get rid of Gnome??? Do you mean really get rid it or just by default log into KDE??
<TheEdge> both
<TheEdge> I have no use for it now that I have KDE installed
<alvonsius> wew ...
<TheEdge> so is it apt-get remove gnome?
<Delvien> dont remove gnome
<TheEdge> (no point having 2 display managers)
<lunitik> TheEdge: apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0-0 should remove everything related to gnome
<alvonsius> re-install ubuntu and replace it with kubuntu??? .lol.
<Delvien> just let it be
<TheEdge> y not?
<TheEdge> alvonsius - ;-)
<lunitik> alvonsius: thats retarded  :/
<lunitik> TheEdge: easiest way is to "sudo apt-get install debfoster && sudo debfoster"
<TheEdge> what is debfoster?
<Delvien> lunitik then whats the command for auto-apt to get it started? the checkinstall wiki is the one i was looking for so i can read. BUT for god sakes let it be easy to find on the web... god forbid.
<lunitik> Say yes to anything related to kubuntu-desktop, and ubuntu-base... but no to ubuntu-desktop
<TheEdge> never heard of that package?
<lunitik> TheEdge: just install it   :/
<TheEdge> ;-) OK and will read the man page
<lunitik> TheEdge: say yes to ubuntu-base, kubuntu-desktop, linux-386, and grub... no to everything else
<lunitik> Riddell: apokryphos ping
<TheEdge> lunitik - doing that now
<TheEdge> how about "update-notifier" keep that?
<lunitik> no
<lunitik> its a gnome app
<TheEdge> update-manager?
<lunitik> no... same reason
<TheEdge> hal-device-manager?
<stratovarius> does no one speak italian here?
<lunitik> no... same reason
<lunitik> stratovarius: no
<Delvien> TheEdge look at the command in your smeg, if it has GTK or gnome in it , its gnome.
<stratovarius> :(
<TheEdge> the hardware abstraction layer is gnome specific?
<lunitik> TheEdge: no... but hal-device-manager is the app gnome uses to let you browse hardware
<TheEdge> OK
<stratovarius> guys I dont speack enlish very well. I have a problem with my video card and I found a web page to solve the problem. who can help me step by step reading that HOW TO?
<lunitik> TheEdge: ubuntu-base includes everything related to hal that you need...
<stratovarius> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58504
<TheEdge> ubuntu-standard?
<stratovarius> here is the link
<lunitik> TheEdge: no point
<lunitik> TheEdge: doesn't depend on much useful afaik
<TheEdge> k
<lunitik> ubotu: tell stratovarius about binaryhardware
<lunitik> ubotu: tell stratovarius about nvidia
<stratovarius> guys I've alkready used that guide
<lunitik> amu: ping
<TheEdge> hope this works..... ;-)
<stratovarius> I need help with this how to http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58504
<lunitik> stratovarius: what don't you get?
<stratovarius> lunitik: I'm not able to translate that page so I need help 
<stratovarius> here I can tell you If I understand or not
<lunitik> stratovarius: I'm unable to translate it for you either  :/
<stratovarius> but I cant talk with the guide :D
<stratovarius> lunitik:u dont have to translate but to guide me step by step if u want
<lunitik> stratovarius: I don't the patients, or the time
<stratovarius> k
<stratovarius> :(
<TheEdge> will www.google.com/translate help
<TheEdge> ?
<GeMMa> hi people
<jpatrick> GeMMa: hi
<GeMMa> who does use direct connect?
<GeMMa> i've installe dc gui
<GeMMa> who has?
<GeMMa> *installed
<GeMMa> jpatrick, what do u have?
<Delvien> How do you add a downloaded app to the taskbar. 
<GeMMa> helloooooooooooooo
<GeMMa> help me please
<GeMMa> :
<GeMMa> do u use direct connect
<GeMMa> ?
<GeMMa> to dl files?
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about dc
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about direct connect
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about p2p
<GeMMa> can u give me a site
<GeMMa> wher i can find infos
<GeMMa> bout most common programs used in linux?
<GeMMa> help 
<GeMMa> me
<GeMMa> !!!
<ubotu> methinks ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Chousuke> GeMMa: There are no good DC apps for Linux.
<GeMMa> and so
<GeMMa> ?
<GeMMa> we cant use it?
<Chousuke> sure you can
<Chousuke> but the clients suck
<GeMMa> have u ever tried dc gui?
<Chousuke> linux-dc++ is still SVN-only :p
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> it sucked.
<GeMMa> that is?
<GeMMa> Chousuke, i do no how to dl hub list
<GeMMa> what do i do
<GeMMa> ?
<Chousuke> Go to a site which has the hub list and download it? :p
<Chousuke> Also see http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<Delvien> what is this 6 copies of GETTY in my preccess table?
<Delvien> process*
<GeMMa> Chousuke, ok tnx
<Chousuke> Delvien: virtual ttys
<GeMMa> but that site is not a hub list
<GeMMa> site
<NutterUK> google
<Chousuke> well, hublist.org? :p
<Delvien> chousuke so something i should trash :P ?
<Chousuke> or whatever it was.
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about ktorrent
<Chousuke> Delvien: no.
<Delvien> hehe i was jk :P
<GeMMa> Chousuke, ok
<GeMMa> people what bout torrent clients?
<GeMMa> do u all use  ktorrent?
<jpatrick> I do
<GeMMa> wher do u usally serch ur torrents?
<GeMMa> *search
<GeMMa> jpatrick, 
<jpatrick> nowhere
<GeMMa> that means?
<GeMMa> u search in ktorrent?
<jpatrick> You can
<GeMMa> how do u search?
<GeMMa> make me understand please
<GeMMa> ;)
<jpatrick> There's a Search tab
<GeMMa> usually how do u find a torrent?
<jpatrick> GeMMa: I don't
<GeMMa> 'cause u dont dl whit torrents?
<GeMMa> ok
<GeMMa> let's talk
<GeMMa> bout other things
<GeMMa> people i have a pc whit 800mhz and 128 mB of ram
<GeMMa> what could be the correct desktop and window manager 
<GeMMa> ???
<GeMMa> where can i find info?
<_mindspin> hi, I have the artsd bug with kde3.5 beta, I try to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<_mindspin> can any one explain what the "beta1" repositiries are
<tapanim> how to rename multiple files? 
<jpatrick> tapanim: Use KName
<tapanim> jpatrick: do you know how it goes in terminal?
<jpatrick> no..
<tapanim> :/
<thoreauputic> tapanim: there's a CLI utility called "rename"
<thoreauputic> man rename to see what it does
<tapanim> it's not so simple, i think
<tapanim> i tried...
<_mindspin> what do you wanna do tapanim ?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: that could handle gnome - but you might be happier with xfce4 ( install xubuntu-desktop )
<tapanim> _mindspin: i have ca. 50 pics, and i should rename those like a1,a1 and so on
<tapanim> and i'm not on my computer...
<tapanim> :/
<_mindspin> have you tried rename?
<tapanim> yes,  but not working right...
<_mindspin> play around with some examples
<_mindspin> I have the artsd bug with kde3.5 beta, I try to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<_mindspin> can any one explain what the "beta1" repositiries are
<_mindspin> I try to downgrade libarts
<tapanim> rename .jpg a *.jpg
<tapanim> some said it goes like that, but it just paste that after it :/
<tapanim> then pics are like 11_03_05a.jpg
<_mindspin> man rename
<tapanim> :/
<tapanim> maybe i do it then when i'm home :/
<GeMMa> thoreauputic, can u tell me further info?
<GeMMa> about xface?
<Tm_T> _mindspin: well done =)
<thoreauputic> GeMMa:  well, you can find out more at http://xwinman.org
<GeMMa> but in general a low pc ehat must/sholud have?
<GeMMa> in general
<GeMMa> ?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: it's lighter on resources than KDE/Gnome and loks a bit like a mac desktop
<GeMMa> taht one?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: how low end?
<thoreauputic> oh you mentioned that sorry
<thoreauputic> xfce4 will be more responsive on that machine
<thoreauputic> note that you want xfce4 *not* xfce
<thoreauputic> xfce4 is the recent one (much nicer)
<thoreauputic> best way to get it is to install xubuntu-desktop (on breezy 5.10)
<GeMMa> what 'sd xubuntu?
<GeMMa> what s that?
<GeMMa> a dsktop manager?
<thoreauputic> it's just a name for ubuntu with xfce4 and some extras :)
<thoreauputic> like "kubuntu-desktop" for a KDE ubuntu
<GeMMa> so i launch Adept
<GeMMa> and look for it
<GeMMa> ok?
<GeMMa> or is synaptic better?
<jpatrick> GeMMa: no
<GeMMa> which is better?
<GeMMa> i found adaptec d better one
<GeMMa> do u?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: xubuntu-desktop is in universe repo I think
<GeMMa> jpatrick, r u there?
<thoreauputic> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<GeMMa> i mean in general way do u use adaptec or syanptic?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: whatever you feel more comfortable with - adept *or* synaptic
<thoreauputic> they both do the same things really
<thoreauputic> synaptic is a bit more advanced and complex perhaps
<thoreauputic> they are both pretty fronts for the apt/dpkg system for packages
<GeMMa> ok
<GeMMa> tnx
* mornfall ponders
<GeMMa> people
<GeMMa> but
<GeMMa> when i pass to xfce4
<GeMMa> i wont have anymore kubuntu
<GeMMa> but ubuntu?
<GeMMa> am i right?
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<GeMMa> so i wont be able to use kde progs?
<GeMMa> ok sorry
<GeMMa> !commands
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<apokryphos> you will still have all the kde applications
<GeMMa> but what will be the difference?
<GeMMa> only the speed of desktop?
<apokryphos> the difference will be that you'll have the option to login to xfce
<apokryphos> you mean what's the difference between the two desktop environments? Quite a lot.
<GeMMa> i ve a low pc
<GeMMa> 128 mB of ram
<GeMMa> what do u suggest to do
<GeMMa> other nice people have suggested me xfce4
<GeMMa> and i'm whatching
<GeMMa> it
<apokryphos> my suggestion is try them both out, and see which you prefer
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I suggested installing xubuntu-desktop - and I agree , try both
<apokryphos> yup
<GeMMa> sorry
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: you can have both on the machine -you choose between them when you log in in the sessions
<GeMMa> what should i do?
<GeMMa> install xfce4
<thoreauputic> just try it
<thoreauputic> :)
<GeMMa> or xubuntu?
<GeMMa> :
<apokryphos> GeMMa: installing xubuntu-desktop is better -- it'll bring in all the things you need for xfce etc
<thoreauputic> no harm in having both
<GeMMa> :(
<GeMMa> i install xubuntu
<GeMMa> i'll make u know
<GeMMa> ok?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa:  1) Install kubuntu  2) then install xubuntu-desktop
<GeMMa> wait
<GeMMa> i already have kubnutu
<apokryphos> then you know what to do next
<thoreauputic> OK  then just install xubuntu-desktop  :)
<GeMMa> tnx 4 all people
<GeMMa> tht's a good support channel
<GeMMa> !!
<ubotu> [!]  what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: no problem - we're here to help :)
<GeMMa> ;)
<GeMMa> where ar u from peolpe?
<thoreauputic> GeMMa:  Australia 
<GeMMa> us?
<GeMMa> i'm italian
<GeMMa> u?
<GeMMa> oh
<GeMMa> nice country
<GeMMa> but not very near
<GeMMa> !!!!
<ubotu> GeMMa: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<GeMMa> oh
<GeMMa> nice country
<GeMMa> but not very near
<GeMMa> !!!!
<ubotu> GeMMa: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jpatrick> GeMMa: don't worry ubotu is a bot
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<GeMMa> i saw
<GeMMa> jpatrick,  wher r u from?
<jpatrick> England
<Korio> hey
<GeMMa> which city?
<jpatrick> Korio: hi
<Korio> how do i start the kde wizard?
<jpatrick> GeMMa: London
<Korio> it didnt show up when i installed kubuntu
<GeMMa> which zone?
<GeMMa> i'm courious
<jpatrick> South-East
<GeMMa> taht is?
<GeMMa> kenmt?
<GeMMa> kent?
<apokryphos> Korio: those wizards are generally annoying
<apokryphos> Korio: but you can alt+f2 -> kpersonalizer
<jpatrick> GeMMa: Greenwich
<GeMMa> ok
<Korio> apokryphos: nope command not found
<apokryphos> Korio: are you sure you're typing it correctly?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: he's right - it doesn't appear to be there here either
<thoreauputic> ah!
<Korio> im typing it right
<thoreauputic> the  Z gets me each time
<apokryphos> Korio: how did you install kubuntu, then?
<Korio> apokryphos: default install
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hmm - not installed here (command not found)
<apokryphos> well, kdebase depends on it :/
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: but I di the kubuntu-desktop thing
<apokryphos> hm
<GeMMa> people but, are u paid to talk in this chan?
<Korio> hm
<apokryphos> ok, apt-get it then
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: no
<GeMMa> its free
<Korio> lol
<thoreauputic> GeMMa: we just are part of the community like you
<Korio> paid? lol
<GeMMa> lol to u
<GeMMa> korio
<AsTrO_> you know a channel hispano ??
<GeMMa> spanish channel
<AsTrO_> yes
<GeMMa> just search in ur client
<apokryphos> AsTrO_: #kubuntu-es
<GeMMa> list channels
<AsTrO_> thank
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: could you /msg me the output of apt-cache depends kdebase?
<GeMMa> who is not english here?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: separate package it seems
<AsTrO_> my
<AsTrO_> xD
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: dpkg -l shows
<thoreauputic> un  kpersonalizer                    <none>                           (no description available)
<GeMMa> AsTrO_, u are spanish?
<Korio> i apt-get it and it worked fine
<AsTrO_> yes 
<AsTrO_> i cam from chile
<Korio> but if kde would depend on it it would more than likely be installed by default (lol)
<GeMMa> i mi ta
<GeMMa> i am italian 
<GeMMa> sorry
<AsTrO_> cool
<GeMMa> u know italian
<GeMMa> ?
<AsTrO_> no =(
<AsTrO_> but i like
<AsTrO_> so much
<AsTrO_> xD
<GeMMa> who other people are not english here?
<AsTrO_> i have problem of synaptic
<AsTrO_> :S
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: sent
<Hazel> spain
<GeMMa> i like spain
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yup, it's there; not sure how it'd not be installed :/
<Hazel> ;)
<jpatrick> Hazel: why aren't you in #kubuntu-es ? ;)
<Hazel> GeMMa, what means Vista in italian
<Korio> is the new kde beta stable?
<Hazel> i have been there sometimes
<thoreauputic> well, it isn't - as you see from my output of dpkg -l above
<Korio> is the new kde beta stable?
<LeeJunFan> Korio: no - it's beta.
<Korio> no shit
<AsTrO_> plop
<Korio> i was wondering how stable it was
<GeMMa> Hazel, vista=sight
<GeMMa> but its also past participle of verb to see
<LeeJunFan> Korio: well, as the beta name applies... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<GeMMa> so it also means  seen (female)
<GeMMa> male=Visto
<Hazel> GeMMa, like in spanish. I have heard that it means something like "shit" in italian
<GeMMa> shit=merda
<Hazel> puta merda
<Hazel> ;DDD
<GeMMa> de puta madre
<GeMMa> hijo de puta
<Hazel> ma que puta merda!!!
<LeeJunFan> Hazel: that would make sense then, so it's a big steaming pile of beta.
<Hazel> yes, it seems to be a great vaporware
<LeeJunFan> Hazel: haha
<Hazel> perfect for clusters
<LeeJunFan> also prone to worms.
<Korio> kubuntu seems to be using  252 mb ram without running anything
<Korio> is that normal? lol
<LeeJunFan> Korio: not really. is that before or after figuring in buffers?
<thoreauputic> Korio: that's misleading - most of that is buffers and cache
<Korio> you shure?
<Korio> because i only have 256 mb ram
<Korio> :O
<LeeJunFan> Korio: run free from a shell
<LeeJunFan> Korio: then look at the 3rd row 2nd column.
<Korio> Mem:        256800     251688       5112          0      32428     105960
<Korio> -/+ buffers/cache:     113300     143500
<Korio> Swap:       602396      19296     583100
<LeeJunFan> it's using 113K
<Korio> is that normal?
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<Korio> okay..
<Korio> is 256 mb enough?
<Korio> I cannot afford to buy more ram
<Korio> :(
<thoreauputic> Korio: it's plenty
<Korio> on XP its way to slow
<thoreauputic> Korio: I ran hoary on less than that
<Korio> though
<LeeJunFan> Korio: I guess it'll have to be. :) You can go into your kde settings and turn off or down a lot of the extra features and graphics, all they eye candy crap.
<Korio> i have already done that
<thoreauputic> Korio: depends how fast you think fast is ;)
<Korio> i think...
<Korio> well i often have lotso of browser windows upen
<Korio> lol
<LeeJunFan> Korio: make sure in konqueror settings that it's not set to preload.
<flixor> why not LeeJunFan 
<flixor> i have that set 
<LeeJunFan> flixor: it uses more ram, if you have it that's fine.
<Korio> where do i do that?
<flixor> kee i have something about 512
<Korio> is it
<Korio> "load an instance after kde start" ?
<LeeJunFan> Korio: in kcontrol -> kde components -> kde performance
<LeeJunFan> Korio: yep, uncheck theat if checked.
<Korio> its off by default
<Korio> then its "minimize memory usage"
<Korio> im using swedish kde so the names may not be exact
<LeeJunFan> yep, which by default isn't on. So you can check that too.
<Korio> "only on filebrowse"  or "always" ?
<LeeJunFan> Korio: you can do always, but just beware that if a webpage crashes konqueror then it'll take with it any open filebrowsers you have running too.
<Korio> im used to that since firefox
<Korio> lol
<Korio> i also wonder wich services can i disable?
<Korio> i noted that "KDE konquer preload module" is running. i thought it was off by default?
<Korio> LeeJunFan: 
<LeeJunFan> Korio: some of those are loaded simply so people don't get confused as to why the features doesn't work after they enable it I think.
<Korio> i want to disable some, like printing modules and stuff
<Korio> so i can run at faster speed :p
<LeeJunFan> Korio: run 'top' and hit capital M, it'll sort everything by how much mem it's using - might help you find other things.
<NutterUK> can someone help me install a lexmark printer. dont know where to start
<Korio> LeeJunFan: cool but that only shows things i've seen before, im looking to disable some unneeded modules
<LeeJunFan> NutterUK: if you need a ppd driver file check linuxprinting.org
<NutterUK> LeeJunFan:  thanks ill look it up now
<LeeJunFan> NutterUK: if you can't find one there it's probably not supported.
<NutterUK> LeeJunFan: thanks
<Korio> LeeJunFan: cool but that only shows things i've seen before, im looking to disable some unneeded modules
<GeMMa> peple i installed xubuntu
<GeMMa> and now?
<LeeJunFan> Korio: of course KDE is pretty memory exhaustive by itself simply because it's so full featured, all those features eat up ram, if ram is more important than your desktop environment you could try a minimal desktop like blackbox
<GeMMa> when i ll star a new session i'll choose xfce?
<Korio> GeMMa: logout and then session>xfce and login
<Korio> LeeJunFan: i just want to disable some stuff that i dont know
<Korio> LeeJunFan: i just want to disable some stuff that i dont *need
<Korio> and i have run xfce and fluxbox but they are too time demanding
<GeMMa> ok
<GeMMa> tnx bye
<LeeJunFan> Korio: yeah, I agree. That's why I like KDE over all the others, I get stuff done faster because it's the most complete desktop.
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa xfce4
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about xfce4
<GeMMa> !tell GeMMa about xfce
<Korio> LeeJunFan: yep this is why i choosed to install kubuntu, and i thought that every memory tweak is for some help right
<LeeJunFan> Korio: yeah, you'll get by fine with most things w/o swapping to disk much, until you load openoffice anyway.
<Korio> LeeJunFan: i guess i'll have to make due with abiword. but isnt there some modules i can turn off? :( for example cups and stuff i dont have a printer
<LeeJunFan> Korio: yeah, man update-rc.d, anything in /etc/rc2.d that starts with S is being started on boot, you can disable many of those by deleting the links you see there.
<flixor> ehm question my sound is very soft how can i change that i alread put the volume at maximum and the volume at maximum in the app 
<LeeJunFan> flixor: did you open the mixer and set PCM volume high also?
<flixor> yes 
<flixor> LeeJunFan, i did put the pcmvolume allso on high 
<endo602> can someone help me with a USB automount?
<mts^> does it ot automount?
<mts^> not*
<hanseatic> hi...
<GeMMa> hi
<GeMMa> i m in xfce
<GeMMa> it s different also in disposition of taskbar
<GeMMa> and there is not the kick bar
<GeMMa> u knew
<GeMMa> ???
<hanseatic> i just installed kubuntu 5.10... after login to kde i tried to load adept, or the updater, or kuser, but after typing the su password it gives the error, that it cannot connect to su
<hanseatic> what is wrong?
<apokryphos> GeMMa: is there a reason for why you can't apparently use punctuation?
<apokryphos> !tell hanseatic about sudo
<GeMMa> have u tried to type in not root passwd but user passwd?
<GeMMa> maybe its that one!
<GeMMa> apokryphos, am i right?
<hanseatic> to be quite honest, root pw and user pw are equal ;o)
<GeMMa> i have changed rpswd
<GeMMa> root pswd
<GeMMa> sorry
<apokryphos> they're not the same
<apokryphos> hanseatic: so you're saying it's asking for the root pass instead of user pass?
<GeMMa> when i installed kubuntu i wasnt asked a root passwd
<GeMMa> then i typed sudo passdw root in a shell
<GeMMa> and set it
<apokryphos> there's no reason to have a root password, really
<jpatrick> GeMMa: you could of used sudo
<hanseatic> well, it asked for a password. during installation i was asked for a su passwd and a user password.... i entered the same word for both
<apokryphos> !tell GeMMa about sudo
<apokryphos> hanseatic: no, you were not
<apokryphos> if you were, you certainly weren't installing Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<hanseatic> i already tried to : su (enter) passwd (enter) newword (enter) newword in a tty
<apokryphos> on a new install of ubuntu typing su, you wouldn't get anywhere
<apokryphos> the root account is disabled -- the pass is scrambled
<jpatrick> like eggs...
<tapanim> how to rename multiple files?
<hanseatic> now, how could i enter adapt??
<apokryphos> tapanim: install krename
<jpatrick> hanseatic: click on it
<hanseatic> it asks for a password... !
<apokryphos> hanseatic: enter your USER password
<jpatrick> hanseatic: your password
<apokryphos> if there's an error, let us know it
<tapanim> apokryphos: thanks
<hanseatic> i enter MY password, however it appears incorrect... when i login into kde it works though
<apokryphos> what's the exact error?
<hanseatic> the error is in german... it says, that it failed to contact to su
<apokryphos> hanseatic: you got your entire kde from the repositories? or from the CD?
<jpatrick> hanseatic: probably because you enabled root
<apokryphos> enabling root shouldn't give the error, still
<hanseatic> do you suggest reinstalling???
<apokryphos> obviously not
<apokryphos> I'd suggest you kind of answer the questions ;-)
<hanseatic> i have a root shell (#) on a tty... i can passwd there
<hanseatic> what question???
<apokryphos> why would you do that?
<apokryphos> about the 5 ones I asked
<hanseatic> i dont know, what came from the cd, and what from the net
<apokryphos> hanseatic: but you used all of kubuntu's packages?
<apokryphos> kind of sounds like you didn't
<hanseatic> the installation asked if it should load non free packages, and downgraded ones.... i always answered yes
<hanseatic> i can login as root in a console
<hanseatic> how can i deactivate root again?
<apokryphos> there is no need to do that
<apokryphos> and equally no reason to have it
<jpatrick> sudo passwd -l
<apokryphos> hanseatic: alt+f2 -> kdesu adept  ...gives?
<hanseatic> please enter your password
<apokryphos> hanseatic: so enter it, and then...?
<hanseatic> contact to su failed
<apokryphos> sounds to me like you don't have the patched kdesu :/
<hanseatic> hmmm....
<apokryphos> hanseatic: can you verify that you have kdebase-bin installed? What does dpkg -l|grep kdebase-bin  give?
<hanseatic> ii  kdebase-bin                           3.4.3-0ubuntu4                     core binaries for the KDE base module
<GeMMa> people why cant i use ktorrent under xfce?
<GeMMa> what client may i use?
<hanseatic> i need to reboot... ill be back
<apokryphos> hanseatic: one sec
<hanseatic> k...
<hanseatic> i guess i tried to enter the passwd too often, now it does not even ask for a passwd, but says: su reported an error
<apokryphos> hanseatic: ok, enable the breezy-updates repository and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<apokryphos> kdebase-bin was one pack updated, at least
<hanseatic> how would i do that.... irying to comprehend....
<apokryphos> actually! Even better...
<apokryphos> grab this http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<apokryphos> and install it
<hanseatic> guys... im totally lost
<apokryphos> hanseatic: in a terminal:  wget http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i kdebase-bin*.deb
<LeeJunFan> GeMMa: btdownloadgui I think.
<hanseatic> ok... what next?
<GeMMa> how can i do to know what's the correct prog?
<hanseatic> many thanx for your help by the way
<apokryphos> hanseatic: any errors?
<hanseatic> no errors, or statements
<apokryphos> presuming you typed in the command exactly as it is above, then perfect
<hanseatic> it sucked the file, asked for password, and then i got the prompt back
<apokryphos> hanseatic: dpkg -l|grep kdebase-bin now gives?
<hanseatic> i copy and pasted
<hanseatic> ii  kdebase-bin                           3.4.3-0ubuntu4                     core binaries for the KDE base module
<GeMMa> people help me!!!
<hanseatic> gemma there is some java based client
<apokryphos> hanseatic: can you /msg me the whole terminal output you put in earlier?
<hanseatic> apo earlier? when do you mean?
<apokryphos> hanseatic: of the command, wget ......
<hanseatic> ddh@hpviech:~$ wget http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i kdebase-bin*.deb
<hanseatic> --14:51:16--  http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<hanseatic>            => `kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb.2'
<apokryphos> hanseatic: I did say to /msg   =)
<hanseatic> Auflsen des Hostnamen kubuntu.org.... 82.211.81.147
<hanseatic> Connecting to kubuntu.org|82.211.81.147|:80... verbunden.
<hanseatic> HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK
<hanseatic> Lnge: 1,060,068 (1.0M) [application/x-debian-package] 
<hanseatic> 100%[====================================>]  1,060,068    261.13K/s    ETA 00:00
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<hanseatic> 14:51:20 (283.37 KB/s) - `kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb.2' saved [1060068/1060068] 
* mode/#kubuntu [+b hanseatic!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-b hanseatic!*@*]  by apokryphos
<hanseatic> Password:
<apokryphos> ack
<hanseatic> ddh@hpviech:~$ dpkg -l|grep kdebase-bin
<hanseatic> ii  kdebase-bin                           3.4.3-0ubuntu4                     core binaries for the KDE base module
<hanseatic> ddh@hpviech:~$   
<hanseatic> sorry...
<hanseatic> i pasted the output, but it entered and ignored the /msg command that i already typed...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<hanseatic> thnx
<hanseatic> sorry
<hanseatic> re
<apokryphos> ok, nevermind now; in future either use #flood or a pastebin service
<hanseatic> k...
<apokryphos> hanseatic: erm, not sure why it didn't process the dpkg. Try now: sudo dpkg -i kdebase-bin*.deb    ..no output?
<apokryphos> perhaps the verifying the .dsc is compulsory; hm
<apokryphos> type this: wget http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb.asc && gpg --verify kdebase-bin_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb.asc
<hanseatic> no output
<apokryphos> ok, do the second command there
<hanseatic> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<hanseatic> i am too dump for this... i 'll guess i reinstall, and don't waste your time. maybe i have made a mistake by activating root during install
<hanseatic> thanks a lot
<apokryphos> no real need to reinstall; I can help, but not now unfortunately -- gotta go
<apokryphos> I'll help later if you're here
<hanseatic> we'll see... :o)
<hanseatic> take care
<fujisan> hello
<fujisan> nalioth you here?
<GeMMa> hey 
<fujisan> hey
<fujisan> Gemma?
<fujisan> your name is Gemma?
<GeMMa> i dont understand why ktorrent does not work under xcfe
<GeMMa> why
<fujisan> GEMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<fujisan> my mom and sister are both named gemma
<fujisan> ;P
<GeMMa> cool
<fujisan> yush
<GeMMa> who can help me?
<fujisan> Gemma means gem of God
<fujisan> special name :)
<GeMMa> who can help me?
<GeMMa> really?
<fujisan> yes
<fujisan> really
<GeMMa> i did not know
<GeMMa> but please hel pme
<fujisan> google it :)
<GeMMa> what query?
<fujisan> oh i wish i could i'm a newbie in linux
<fujisan> my help would only confuse me and you :)
<GeMMa> apokryphos, help me
<BlankC> what is xcfe?
<jpatrick> BlankC: A desktop enviroment
<GeMMa> why noone helps me?
<BlankC> gemma: what happens when you try to run it under xcfe?
<GeMMa> i ve xfce and i cant use ktorretn
<GeMMa> gives anerror in tracer
<BlankC> ...ohhh xfce.
<GeMMa> tracker
<BlankC> gemma: what is that error?
<GeMMa> cant find it
<BlankC> so you see: bash: ktorrent: command not found
<BlankC> ?
<GeMMa> no no
<jpatrick> Can't find tracker...
<GeMMa> i oyes
<GeMMa> yes
<jpatrick> which means the torrent is down
<GeMMa> maybe
<BlankC> what happens when you try a different torrent?
<BlankC> for example: ktorrent http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<GeMMa> wait i try
<GeMMa> my trcker now is ok
<GeMMa> it was down
<kkathman> Good morning  all :)
<GeMMa> i did not know it coul d be down
<GeMMa> BlankC, thanks
<jpatrick> kkathman: afternoon
<kkathman> afternoon to you also, jpatrick :)
<GeMMa> kkathman, wher r u from?
<BlankC> GeMMa: you are welcome.
<kkathman> GeMMa: Texas :)
<GeMMa> nice
<GeMMa> me italy
<kkathman> welcome :)
<GeMMa> so 10 hours later
<GeMMa> later
<kkathman> aha!!
<kkathman> only around 8:20am here
<GeMMa> 3 21 pm here
<GeMMa> is there halloween
<GeMMa> ?
<kkathman> well Im assuming there will be later tonight :)
<GeMMa> yes
<kkathman> jpatrick: my son's first and middle name is Jason Patrick :)
<Tm_T> good day comrade kkathman and others
<jpatrick> kkathman: The J's for Jonathan :)
<kkathman> jpatrick: my youngest son's name is Jon :)
<kkathman> but not Jonathan
<jpatrick> cool :)
<kkathman> kinda weird :)
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> I'm J too
<kkathman> Tm_T:  Good day to you! 0/
<Tm_T> big head you got
<Tm_T> ;)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> o/  there
<Tm_T> yu
<kkathman> so not many questions or issues today?
<GeMMa> people
<GeMMa> i ve a slow pc--> 128 of ram and 800 mhz
<kkathman> Hey Tm_T  have you taken a look at the new "Gambas" package?? Its a BASIC Interpreter suite
<GeMMa> what could i use ?
<GeMMa> xfce?
<kkathman> GeMMa: I have a PC here that has 96 MB :)
<kkathman> and another thats a P2 400, with 128 MB
<GeMMa> and what do u use?
<kkathman> I run Ubuntu on them both, GeMMa , the 96MB I run command line, but the 128 I run Gnome
<kkathman> But XFCE is a good GUI alternative for lower memory systems I think
<LeeJunFan> hrm, can't get my system to hibernate from kde klaptop, but it will do just fine from echoing disk to /sys/power/state. ;-/
<chx> hi. is there a multithreaded website mirror script?
<C0r3Dump> hello, is there any Toshiba laptop user here ?? (M30 better)
<C0r3Dump> Im having troubles with irDa configuration, any toshiba user had it working ?
<treefrog> Oops I pressed the SET defaults on for the KDE taskbar. now it is all screwed up.. cant get applications to show up in task bar. Any ideas??
<treefrog> I ahve been messing with the config of it for a while and still cant change that setting.. 
<treefrog> perhaps I need to refresh the taskbar to see the settings change. anyone know the comand for that??
<Dark_Sith> helleo peeps
<Dark_Sith> where do i finf de w32codecs for kaffeine?
<treefrog> Dark_sith try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<treefrog> Dark_Sith do you knwo anything about the KDE toolbar set up??
<C0r3Dump> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu breezy main
<C0r3Dump> there you could find w32codec
<C0r3Dump> change breezy if is not your case
<stupendo44> I'm trying to run grub-install from a live cd to reinstall grub on my main drive. I'm getting an error: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<_seezer> stupendo44: did you try a manual installation? (using 'grub')
<fujisan> do you really want to hurt do you really want to make me cry
<kkathman> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<fujisan> :'(
<stupendo44> _seezer, what do you mean?
<kkathman> Dark_Sith: that's for you :)
<kkathman> howdy seezer :)
<seezer> kkathman: hi :)
<seezer> stupendo44: try to do a manual installation of grub. just type 'grub' - then type "root(hd0,0)" (if you want hda1) and then "setup(hd0)" to write the masterbootrecord of you first harddrive
<seezer> and add missing 'r's
<stupendo44> seezer, ok let me try that
<seezer> stupendo44: whats your setup? 1 harddisc on ide?
<stupendo44> 2 actually. first one is kubuntu
<stupendo44> 2 partitions
<seezer> ok - then what i typed should be fine
<stupendo44> ok, one sec
<Tm_T> kkathman: what?
<kkathman> Tm_T: ??? what what??
<Tm_T> kkathman: what about gambas
<kkathman> Tm_T: Can I PM you about a couple of things?
<Tm_T> sure
<kkathman> thanks
<Tm_T> or if you wait, you can use msn ;)
<fujisan> hello i'm fujis a operator at dalnet #2600
<fujisan> :p
<seezer> hello, i'm seezer, one of those creatures known as humans.
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> your a sheep to our skills :p
<fujisan> at dalnet #2600
<fujisan> ;P
<fujisan> jk :))
<treefrog> anyone know about setting for KDEtoolbar. I have lost the function of applications showing up while minamized or max. the setting in tllbar config is not changing anyting
<fujisan> 802.11
<fujisan> :P
<GeMMa> hello
<GeMMa> i use xfce
<GeMMa> 4
<fujisan> hi
<GeMMa> is it good to set to load qt libs
<GeMMa> to load faster kde apps?
<GeMMa> is it good to set to load when i log in qt libs
<GeMMa> ?
<GeMMa> helloooooo
<GeMMa> |||
<GeMMa> !!!!
<ubotu> GeMMa: I don't know
<fujisan> Hey can hackers own me on linux?
<Tm_T> no hackers
<Tm_T> I'm hacker
<Tm_T> but crackers can
<fujisan> crackers?
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> hacker do stuff what they can(or can't)
<fujisan> i want to go to dalnet channel #2600
<fujisan> is it dangerous
<fujisan> to see Blake M
<fujisan> from the documentary about hackers
<fujisan> :P
<Tm_T> =)
<fujisan> =)
<Tm_T> it is VERY dangerous ;)
<fujisan> is it dangerous
<fujisan> hahaha
<fujisan> Oops :/
<Tm_T> crackers harm
<fujisan> even on linux
<fujisan> :/
<Tm_T> hackers just do stuff for fun
<fujisan> shit
<Tm_T> there's a big difference really
<fujisan> what do crackers do?
<fujisan> what if i use a tunnel ip?
<Tm_T> :(
<fujisan> or bnc to mask my ip
<fujisan> can they get me then
<Tm_T> I can get you now
<fujisan> i want to piss them off :P
<fujisan> hahaha
<fujisan> i know
<fujisan> ;P
<Tm_T> and I will
<fujisan> but i trust you :((
<Tm_T> you shouldn't
<fujisan> hehe
<Tm_T> you see that dmesg?
<fujisan> i'm here to leanr i'm a n00b ;(
<fujisan> dmesg?
<fujisan> ;/
<Tm_T> exactly
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<fujisan> ;/
<fujisan> tell me more
* fujisan bows b4 <(~.~)> the great Tm_T 
<Tm_T> you should shut down your pc or I destroy all your data
<fujisan> are you in my root now?
<fujisan> what>..
<fujisan> WHY
<Tm_T> and eat your brains
<fujisan> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<fujisan> dude
<fujisan> i am a operator on dalnet #2600
<fujisan> :)
<Tm_T> and I eat your brains
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Tm_T> ok, sort of oldish joke
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> ;P
<Tm_T> "and I'm queen of saba, worship me!"
<fujisan> lol
* nikkia shoots tm_t in the head, just to be sure
<jpat|away> lol
<nikkia> transgaming is really starting to annoy me :P
<nikkia> they have a big countdown on their page for the cedega 5.0 release (next week), its been there about a month, but they refuse to tell anyone what is actually IN 5.0 :(
<seezer> nikkia: wine 0.9 :)
<nikkia> seezer, probably
<azertyuuu> STOP FLOODING
<seezer> /help ignore
<at1as> hello?
<nada> Hallo.
<ewald> apt-get gettext does not work for me - can anyone confirm that it does not work?
<ewald> I meant: apt-get install gettext
<slow-motion> hallo
<freeemanen> join /computer
<vivek> how do I check the package collection for kubuntu?
<masterloki> hi there I have a small question. I typed sensors and got two temperatures CPU Temp & M/B Temp
<masterloki> which one is for the processator
<masterloki> sorry about the english
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
* CellarDoor just installed Kdict wondering why it was not included in breezy ?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, why would kded [kdeinit]  be using 100% cpu contiuously?
<flixor> guys i found a great app well alcourse you already know about it but for me its new and news :) 
<Tm_T> ok, what's that
<Tm_T> wget?
<flixor> lol no 
<flixor> you can guess 2 more Tm_T 
<flixor> well its yakuake 
<flixor> i love it 
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> never tested it
<Tm_T> doesn't need it
<Tm_T> I have Konsole for that
<flixor> true
<_xuniL> how do i fix broken packages?
<Distro^Junkie> brb gotta switch desktops
<Distro^Junkie> enlightenment 17 ever going to be available ? for ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<_xuniL> any one know how to fix the borken packages?
<_xuniL> no one?
<BlankC> _xuniL: what do you mean fix broken packages?
<_xuniL> well in adept... i have the status on a package named "BROKEN (installed)"
<_xuniL> and it prevents me to install thing....
<_xuniL> and remove...
<mornfall> you need to fix your system yes
<_xuniL> i have tried to remove the package and it dont work
<mornfall> are you sure it's the only one broken?
<mornfall> check "preview changes", it should list all broken/break packages
<_xuniL> well there are one more
<_xuniL> have 2...
<mornfall> you need to fix all of them
<_xuniL> and how do i fix them?
<mornfall> trying to install them may work, if no, you may need to remove
<_xuniL> i have tried remove.. and it dont work..
<_xuniL> will try re install thne
<mornfall> you could also try sudo apt-get -f install in konsole, it could propose a solution (or die)
<Knowerrors> What would cause kubuntu, when computer is first started, to not detect monitor right and go to 320x240 resolution, but then after doing a restart, detect it fine and go to 1024x768
<_xuniL> there is a button named source tried that one?
<_xuniL> (on your screen)
<ubuntu> d
<Knowerrors> ok, can anybody help with kubuntu not detecting my video card / monitor right on boot up, but on restart, everything is fine?  please!
<Korio> Guys I have installed the linux kernel 686 k7
<Korio> and when im trying to boot it it stops at "checking battery state.... "
<Korio> what gives?
<Korio> :(
<_florent> got a question
<_florent> some friends using winscp to connect from windows to an ssh server 
<_florent> is there a way to show who is connected and what he do ?
<_florent> w doesn't show it
<_florent> and whowatch too 
<_florent> any idea ?
<[miles] > hola!
<flixor> am i the only one or have more people problems with kbear 
<flixor> like crasing etc etc
<Korio> anyone here? :(((
<flixor> yes Korio 
<Korio> Guys I have installed the linux kernel 686 k7
<Korio> and when im trying to boot it it stops at "checking battery state.... "
<Korio> what gives?
<flixor> that i cant answer or give you even a pointer to the right direction 
<Korio> well that sucks
<Korio> :(
<flixor> i am e newbe with linux and kubuntu 
<ganymed> hallo. i cannot use the administrator mode anywhere anymore... i have a root password... but it used to work sometimes
<flixor> maybe kkathman can answer that question Korio 
<Delvien> Every seccond, my HD is accessed for some reason , on a regular interval, what would be doing this ?  it wasint doing it yesterday
<Korio> Delvien: thats normal though
<Korio> are you running any programs you didnt run yesterday?
<Korio> okay flixor 
<Korio> kkathman: you there?
<Delvien> Korio  aye, tried to compline with auto-apt and it installed a bunch of stuff i dont know what they were, is there away to remove all that which i had installed
<Delvien> compile*
<Korio> beats me
<Korio> this is what i dont like about linux
<ganymed> does anybody know how to enable "normal" super user behaviour... you know: with root passwd and first user being just a normal one?
<Delvien> Korio what dont you like?
<Korio> that you have zero control over installed dependencies
<Korio> :/
<Korio> thats whats sucks really
<_kyle> sup?
<Korio> and the package manager in kubuntu is not quite as good as what synaptic is
<iPrank> anyone know why my jump drive wont load with Kubuntu when it will with ubuntu?
<ganymed> hallo. i have problems with the super user behaviour in kubuntu
<flixor> did you already try to mount it manualy iPrank 
<ganymed> when i click on administrator mode nothing changes... still user mode. any ideas?
<iPrank> how do i do that?
<flixor> well 
<flixor> at first i would you advise to read the manual page first about the command mount. but normaly a usbstick will apear as a hardisk 
<flixor> in my case its /dev/sdb 
<flixor> so when i want to mount the stick i will do mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb 
<flixor> something like that 
<flixor> iPrank: does that explain something iPrank 
<flixor> /dev/sdb would be a scsi hardisk 
<treefrog> has anyone else had problems with the KDE toolbar.. ?? 
<flixor> but maybe not all the modules are loaded iPrank 
<iPrank> "The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist." so i need to make sda1?
<flixor> no 
<flixor> iPrank: 
<flixor> kkathman: are you here 
<Korio> i want to get mp3 support
<Korio> wich file do i apt get?
<flixor> iPrank: it should appear as soon as you put the stick into the computer aslong as all the right modules (drivers) are loaded 
<iPrank> it only gives me that error
<Korio> Kate seems to be crashing for no appearint reason
<flixor> wait
<Korio> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> kubuntu installation disk fits on one cd-r disk?
<redguy> shrinkyjL[os] ``: on a 700 MB cdr - yes
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> Danke
<flixor> iPrank: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78322
<flixor> maybe this helps 
<iPrank> ?
<Korio> not much of a support channel this is...
<iPrank> they are probbable doing their best
<flixor> i dont understand normaly this channel is very crowded and alive 
<flixor> i am using kubuntu just for a week now and the support was great, maybe everybody is watching some television show iPrank 
<flixor> just stick overhere and the guys will and can help you with your usbstick problem 
<iPrank> im chillin, tring to figure it out by myself if i can, im not just gonna sit around and complain about no support like Korio did.
<iPrank> i know people have other lives than tending to my needs
<flixor> kee :) thats true
<iPrank> i know because I help mod a few forums
<iPrank> i been there and i am there on my other computer right now
<frank23> for non kde specific problems, you can try #ubuntu if there is no one here
<Delvien> major problem guys, i cant boot linux , it freezes on bootsplash, AND on recovery mode, is there a way i can get to linux some how to uninstall "DECnet" which is freezing the computer
<flixor> hya tvo and did you succeed installing
<hanseatic> hi
<Delvien> Anyone know if LIVECD will remove packages in current install of kubuntu??
<hanseatic> i installed kubuntu 5.10 on my laptop ... everything seemms fine so far, exept, i have only a very small tty in the middle of the screen with wide bars on each edge
<Delvien> im stuck, cant boot to linux
<hanseatic> try reinstall grub, e.g. with knoppix?
<hanseatic> @del
<Delvien> well i can load linux, but it freezes on boot splash, i need to get in and remove a package.
<Delvien> do you know how to do so
<hanseatic> does not sound like a grub prob
<hanseatic> rather a kde prob
<hanseatic> right?
<osh> I have a question about LVM. My lvm management tool (evms) reports that the kernel sees one disk as having 16 heads while the partition records sais it's 255.  This means that I get an error while trying to resize disks and such. Anyone know what might cause this and how to solve it?
<payman> hello
<hanseatic> hi
<payman> howdy 
<hanseatic> anyone got a link for an ati radeon mobility M6 3d support howto?
<payman> searched the forums?
<hanseatic> found something that does not mention that card...
<payman> searched both ubuntu and kubuntu forums?
<payman> +google
<payman> ?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> does linux get spywarE?!
<hydrogen> its possible, but it doesn't
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> oh
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> does anyone know where i can pay for really really cheap dedicated servers
<LeeJunFan> I know where you can get some for free but since you said pay for them. I dunno... :)
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> FREE?!
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> where
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> please! :D
<LeeJunFan> sarchasm.
<LeeJunFan> I was joking.
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> damn you.
<LeeJunFan> too late.
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no such thing
<hydrogen> as really really cheap dedicated servers
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> oh
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> cheap then?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and if you get them I wouldn't expect them to be too "dedicated"
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> i just want something where i can host like a crappy game server
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> nothing too fancy
<LeeJunFan> shrinkyjL[os] ``: giving you a server isn't the issue to a provider as much as the bandwidth it will use, and if you are talking about hosting a game like battlefield2, each client uses about 12-15KB stream of traffic.
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> im talking about a game that a client takes up about 5kb stream of traffic
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: got a problem with kubuntu not detecting my video card / monitor right on boot up, but on restart, everything is fine, please help me fix this
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: what? so if you turn the power on and start it doesn't work, but if you restart afterward it works?
<Knowerrors> right
<Delvien> CHROOT cannot be used from Livecd to get to a HD that has ubuntu installed..
<Delvien> This sucks, im screwed.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: what's up?
<Knowerrors> acutally, it works, but the resulution is like 320x240 and bad refresh rate, and can't be changed
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: man, I remember just yesterday reading something about that while I was reading up on acpi and suspend.
<Knowerrors> but if I reboot, it goes back to 1024x768 and 80hz refresh
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> sexc
<Delvien> My current install of ubuntu has some packages that freezes my system and i cant boot to ubuntu or recovery mode, i need to get back in and remove those packages
<Delvien> it freezes on bootsplash
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: can't you boot rescue from the install disc? when is gives you the boot prompt type rescue.
<kkathman> Tm_T:  you still alive ?
<kkathman> hehe
<mcscruff> is there any way to get http://www.onesouthclan.com/gamercard.html on linux?
<Delvien> LeeJunFan can i do a sudo apt-get remove from rescue?
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: what site were you reading on?
<Delvien> LeeJunFan and my inbstall CD is the breezy preview does that matter?
<Tm_T> kkathman: almost
<nalioth> Delvien: it does not
<Delvien> Well lets try it then, if not ill be back :)
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> which partitioning method should i use?
<nalioth> shrinkyjL[os] ``: what are you partitioning?
<kkathman> lol
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> my harddrive?!
<nalioth> shrinkyjL[os] ``: you running windows? wanna keep windows?
<nalioth> got a big HD a small HD?
<nalioth> ask a question with some info in it
<kkathman> Good day nalioth :)
<nalioth> howdy professor!
* kkathman does not feel much like a professor today :(
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> my harddrive is clean, nothing is on it
<kkathman> Professor Tm_T is pretty much bailing me out on a compile right now!
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> i dont want windows
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> and its 160gbs
<Tm_T> what?!
<Tm_T> shrinkyjL[os] ``: stop saying that!
<Tm_T> that that that w-word!
<payman> lol
<nalioth> shrinkyjL[os] ``: how much ram on your system?
<kkathman> lol Tm_T  :)
<kkathman> windows windows windows
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> uhh
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> one gig of ram
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: what kind of video card do you have?
<nalioth> shrinkyjL[os] ``: manually partition for 768mb swap and give the rest to linux (ext3)
<Tm_T> kkathman: hey kid, you life is sooo short if you don't stop that! ] ;=
<Knowerrors> s3 prosavage ddr
<Tm_T> "kid" =)
<kkathman> hehe
<palodequeso> I upgraded to kde3.5beta2 from breezy directly and my sound server pooped, I'm looking at the wiki and I'm working through getting the beta 1 arts. But it tells me to lock certain packages. How do I lock out certain packages?
<kkathman> kid...gosh I love it when someone calls me that :)
<kkathman> usually its my dad who is 89
<Tm_T> kkathman: you sould, son
<Tm_T> +h
<kkathman> Tm_T: yanno there ARE "windows" in KDE :)
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> spooky
* kkathman wishes he had a system JUST to compile
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: are you using sleep at all?
<Tm_T> one rainy day you will notice small M$ logo there
<kkathman> its a Rainy day today in fact...I'll look
<Tm_T> =)
<Knowerrors> nope, not that I know of
<Chousuke> They're not windows! They're widget collages!
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: I have "suspend after" enabled for the display
<kkathman> widget kolaches ??
<palodequeso> anyone?
<Chousuke> collages
<palodequeso> I upgraded to kde3.5beta2 from breezy directly and my sound server pooped, I'm looking at the wiki and I'm working through getting the beta 1 arts. But it tells me to lock certain packages. How do I lock out certain packages?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> nalioth: what type do i put the swap as
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> primary or logical
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> (first time installing linux)
<Chousuke> Shouldn't matter.
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> so i should only have 2 partitions
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> the 768mb one
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> and the rest of my harddrive
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: I dunno...
<LeeJunFan> palodequeso: it has to do with noting or commenting the package using dpkg, I forget the exact usage.
<palodequeso> oh... hrm.
<Delvien> Nalioth YOU ARE A GODSEND !! i love you..
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: this is also only using kernel I rolled myself, 2,6,14
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: try not using framebuffer.
<nalioth> shrinkyjL[os] ``: any type you like, it'll use it as swap no matter what, and yes if you dont want windows, you'll only have swap and / (if you like, you can make a 5gb /, and have the rest for /home )
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> should i create it at the beginning or end, or it doesnt matter also
<LeeJunFan> gotta run out for the joys of trick or treating with the kids. later guys.
<nalioth> shrinkyjL[os] ``: it doesn't matter, really, i usually put it on the end
<simonsbr> estou precisando de uma ajudinha 
<nalioth> simonsbr: que idioma?
<simonsbr> algum brasileiro?
<nalioth> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<simonsbr> ok
<simonsbr> desculpe
<simonsbr> hi... i need some help =)
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> nalioth: i set it as "swap area"?
<nalioth> simonsbr: ask your question
<nalioth> shrinkyjL[os] ``: thats the one
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> what about bootable flag
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> on or off
<nalioth> shrinkyjL[os] ``: on the / if you like, i dont think grub needs a partition marked bootable
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> okay, thanks
<Delvien> Eeek how do i see what is taking all my memory
<slow-motion> n8
<Delvien> n8?
<Delvien> any way to reduce mem taken by amaroK
<Delvien> 86 processes !
<Delvien> nalioth what is dcopserver?
<nalioth> Delvien: i have no idea, why?
<libben> man cant wait until my three mathmos lamps are comming
<Delvien> nalioth im trying to figure out why so much of my memory is being used. 
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> OH GEEEZZ
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> THE LOADING SCREEN LOOKS COOOL!
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> fdfgksfgsd
<fatbrain> What source should I include in order to apt-get lynx?
<kkathman> Tm_T: didnt work
<kkathman> Tm_T: Compiled...but wont connect to the database :(
<kkathman> sigh
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> then do sudo make uninstall
<Tm_T> to remove it
<Tm_T> ;)
<kkathman> will that take all the dependencies out too ?
<Tm_T> nope
<kkathman> arrgh
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman>  get this:  Servermessage: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<kkathman> so I have no idea what thats all about...I know its running
<Tm_T> :(
<kkathman> cuz I can run phpmyadmin against the databse and see it
<Tm_T> I don't know a thing about mysql
<Tm_T> mysli
<icewt> fatbrain, i'd recommend to try elinks
<nalioth> Tm_T: may i point out that if "ckeckinstall" is used, uninstallation is much easier
<Tm_T> nalioth: ?
<Tm_T> might be
<Tm_T> I don't know what it is
<Tm_T> ;)
<nalioth> Tm_T: you dont know what a wonderful thing checkinstall is?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tm_T about checkinstall
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> thank you
<kkathman> nalioth: do you happen to know anything about knoda?
<kkathman> Im afraid probably no one does :)
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> woot
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> its done installing
<nalioth> kkathman: offhand, i've never heard of it
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> thanks for the help nalioth
<kkathman> nalioth: its a free ERD diagram and front end to Database design
<nalioth> kkathman: the cloak of confusion is still strangling me
<kkathman> its supposed to hookup to mysql, but I use the xammp system, so I think that must mess it up
<flixor> does anybody know how to let this device work 
<fatbrain> icewt: ok
<nalioth> Tm_T: i recommend checkinstall to all those users who compile their own software (developers know how to make a real deb)
<flixor> 0000:00:11.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20267 (FastTrak100/Ultra100) (rev 02)
<Tm_T> nalioth: heh, I don't know ;)
<Tm_T> maybe I'm not devel then :(
<Delvien> How do i get amaroK to fade out when i hit the stop button like it used to
<nalioth> Tm_T: let me correct myself. for those developers whose things go into repositories, they know how to make a real deb
<Tm_T> ah =)
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> how do i install a program..... -_-
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> i use a package manager, right?
<Tm_T> left
<frank23> shrinkyjL[os] ``: alot of programs can be installed with adept
<osh> I have a question about LVM. My lvm management tool (evms) reports that the kernel sees one disk as having 16 heads while the partition records sais it's 255.  Can anyone explain this?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> okay, how do i install things
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> i clicked the name
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> and clicked
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> install package
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> but nothing happens
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> commit changes?
<frank23> shrinkyjL[os] ``: click commit changes
<osh> shrinkyjL[os] ``: Didya klick "apply"?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> okay, thanks
<osh> Ahh, commit. not apply, sorry. And I meant to type click...
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> oh jeez, linux is freaking awesome
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> owowow
<frank23> shrinkyjL[os] ``: go into repository management to enable the lines with universe and multiverse to enable more software available
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> thanks
<osh> Anyone who can explain this? http://pastebin.com/412657
<Tm_T> it was me
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> kubuntu is so much easier than slackware
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> i love ti
<flixor> so kkathman i am going to compile my first linux kernel 
<Tm_T> I hate ti
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> it
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> D:
<flixor> i need support for a peace of hardware 
<Tm_T> ;)
* shrinkyjL[os] `` slaps Tm_T around a bit with a large trout
<Tm_T> shrinkyjL[os] ``: ok, keep your norwegian gifts
<shrinky> hi
<shrinky> LOL
<shrinky> LoLz~!~!^-^
<BLiM> hi guys i am new to the kubuntu family
<BLiM> and i would like to ask some questions
<Tm_T> welcome, and please do
<BLiM> personally i use the computer basically for c programming and music editing
<BLiM> i was rather disappointed with suse 9.3
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> music editing?! do you make yoru own music
<Tm_T> I do
<BLiM> so a friend of mine introduced me to Kubuntu
<BLiM> the problem is that i dont really understand all the stuff that concern the sudo - root account
<Tm_T> there's not much to understand
<Tm_T> but please ask if you can specify
<BLiM> that when i am asked for the root password i am giving my user password and sometimes it doesnt work
<Tm_T> hmm
<icewt> that's a bug
<BLiM> for example when i try to modify disk & filesystem menu
<icewt> BLiM: try to run: kdesu kcontrol
<BLiM> it doesnt say that the pass is wrong but it do
<BLiM> *it doesnt do anything
<icewt> as i said, it's a bug
<sturnbull> hi - I think kubuntu 5.10 is full of bugs, hoary seemed much more stable - any thoughts?
<BLiM> also Kubuntu doesnt read my flash memory
<BLiM> nor it recognizes my ntfs partitions
<BLiM> which keep my music
<strike4ce> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<sturnbull> the wireless is very fragile, worked fine on hoary
<BLiM> any ideas?
<sturnbull> bluetooth interferes
<BLiM> Tm_T???????
<sturnbull> maybe not then - just a guess
<Tm_T> BLiM: here, all works fine
<BLiM> you can see your ntfs partitions?
<Tm_T> BLiM: but, I'm off to sleep (or I try) so keep asking, maybe some others know ;) ->
<Tm_T> BLiM: yes
<Tm_T> zZ ->
<BLiM> anyone around here that can help
<BLiM> ?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> how do i access my cdrom drive
<kkathman> whats the right syntax for removing a directory and everything underneath it?? I thought it was rmdir -r <directoryname>
<flixor> rm -rf 
<flixor> kkathman, 
<kkathman> ahh...I knew I was missing something :)
<kkathman> bad day today :(
<flixor> lol 
<flixor> but not the rmdir but rm 
<flixor> so rm -rf 
<Flying_Eagle> how can i make the dpi-rate of my logitech-mouse constantly 800?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> never mind
<Flying_Eagle> i have to set it to this value after every restart now
<flixor> is there a special ubuntu or kubuntu howto for compiling the kernel 
<kkathman> its like I had a brain fart
<kkathman> oh well it happens
<flixor> lol @ kkathman 
<flixor> anyway kkathman do you know if there is a good tutorial for compiling the kernel with kubuntu 
<shrinky_> sdf:
<shrinky_> flixor:
<shrinky_> wth
<flixor> yes shrinky 
<shrinky_> how do people do that "username: sdfs"
<shrinky_> do they just type it
<shrinky_> or is it part of the program
<flixor> just type a letter + tab 
<flixor> so for your name i do shri + tab 
<flixor> shrinky, 
<flixor> shrinky_, this one it is 
<Sgep> Hi all
<Sgep> How do I get Java Web Start to work?
<Sgep> Is there a package I can install?
<shrinky_> flixor, thanks
<flixor> np shrinky_ , 
<shrinky> flixor: cool
<Sgep> hi nutate 
<sorush20> guys how do I edit the right click menu in the KDE?
<kkathman> sorush20: exactly where do you want to edit...its context dependent
<nalioth> kkathman: sorush20 wants to edit what shows up on the contect menu. for the whole box
<kkathman> explain "whole box"
<kkathman> I mean..if I right click on the desktop I get one menu...if I right click in an app I get a different menu
#kubuntu 2005-11-06
<kkathman> If I right click on the toolbar...still another
<Chizn> how do i write dvds in kde?
<sorush20> kkathman: I wanted to edit the menu section that suggests action to take.. or just the main section so I can more to and copy to a different locaiton.
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> how do i change the shortcut on konquerer
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> i want to use mozilla firefox instead
<flixor> Chizn, you could use a program wich is called k3b 
<flixor> i used it and it works like a charm i must say 
<Chizn> flixor, i use that does it work by default for burning dvd data discs?
<flixor> when you start k3b does it says its missing programs 
<nalioth> Chizn: it burns any kind of discs, what exactly are you wanting to know?
<flixor> because if not it will burn th dvd 
<kkathman> sorush20: try starting in your home directory and the .kde directory
<kkathman> sorush20: then go to the share directory and examine those config files
<flixor> rightclick on the konquror shortcut go to properties and then to the third (right) and there you can change the app wich you want to start with that shortcut
<flixor> shrinkyjL[os] ``, rightclick on the konquror shortcut go to properties and then to the third (right) and there you can change the app wich you want to start with that shortcut
<sorush20> kkathman: thanks.. 
<shrinky_> flixor, thanks
<flixor> yes i am glad that i could be of help overhere :) most question are above my head 
<flixor> but i learn a lot overhere and there ( in other channels)
<nalioth> having a bad storm here
<nalioth> flixor: you need to add the missing programs (they are optional, which is why adept doesnt install them)
<shrinky_> i found an easier way to get the firefox shortcut, thanks anyway
<flixor> well you could copy one from your start menu or whatever its called on linu 
<flixor> nalioth, you mean for k3b 
<nalioth> flixor: yes, sorry i got d/c due to a bad storm here
<flixor> kee  
<flixor> man nalioth i am so excited i am going to compile my first kernel today or tonight i am already donwloading the kernel-tree :)
<flixor> downloading is a bit slow though but we have the time tonight 
<kkathman> kewl flixor, hope you have better luck than me today :(
<flixor> oh my god what happend 
<Mars> Hi
<flixor> hya mars
<Mars> I have problem with superkaramba
<kkathman> I compiled an app, it was ok, but didnt work :(
<flixor> well kkathman i just following a tutorial so i have it works 
<kkathman> Hi Mars
<flixor> well i hope indeed that i have better luck 
<kkathman> whats the prob with SK ?
<flixor> well while downloading i have to find out how this bootloader grub works 
<nalioth> flixor: enjoy
<kkathman> ugh...grub bleh
<Mars> Problem is that when i am trying to run some themes i cant see anything.There is nothing more than a transparental square. 
<kkathman> Mars: whats you prob with SK ?
<flixor> yes i am already doing that :) well you notice your selfs if i dont come online afterwards lol 
<kkathman> Mars: you might need to right click on the settings, if there are some to set the font colors
<kkathman> or...you can modify the python too
<kkathman> at least usually you can :)
<Mars> I mean that there is nothing. I was trying with theme showing weather and later with one showing moon. 
<Joseph> Hello.
<Joseph> Can anyone help me? Whenever I restart Kubuntu GRUB doesn't show up, and I tried reinstalling and it still doesn't show up. :(
<kkathman> Hi Joseph :)
<Joseph> Or restart the computer.
<Joseph> Hey again kkathman!
<kkathman> hmm
<Joseph> I fixed my problem the other day.
<Joseph> Someone recommended installing the nvidia drivers. :)
<kkathman> dual-booting?
<Joseph> Yes.
<Mars> Maybe i need to update my SK?
<kkathman> Mars, no...just check the font colors
<kkathman> Joseph...so you can start from a cold start and you get the GRUB?
<Joseph> No.
<kkathman> ohh
<Joseph> I restart, and I don't get GRUB.
<Joseph> It doesn't show up, just boots windows. o.O
<kkathman> Restart = reset or power off/power on?
<Joseph> Reset.
<Joseph> ;)
<Joseph> My mom turned off the computer this morning though.
<Joseph> When she took the computer cord away. ><
<kkathman> ahh... what happens when you turn the computer off completely?
<kkathman> LOL
<Joseph> Maybe that had something to do with it?
<kkathman> uhoh
<Joseph> I don't know, I haven't tried it yet.
<Joseph> o.O
<kkathman> well hopefully she didnt unplug it while it was on or booting
<Joseph> I just came home from school, and GRUB wouldn't start.
<Joseph> -.-
<Joseph> She might have, I'm thining not though.
<Joseph> *thinking
<kkathman> Im a parent, but would never unplug a computer while the computer was on!
<Joseph> My mom doesn't know much about computers. :(
<flixor> kkathman, what is the name of the latest kubuntu version 
<flixor> hoary or breezy 
<Joseph> 5.04
<crimsun> flixor: 5.10
<kkathman> Breezy 5.10
<crimsun> (Breezy)
<Joseph> Breezy Badger
<flixor> oke thanks guys 
<Joseph> yeah.
<Joseph> yay!
<Joseph> o.O
<kkathman> Joseph, was the computer on when you came home?
<Joseph> No.
<Joseph> The computer cord was in, and, the computer was off.
<Joseph> I had to turn it on.
<kkathman> and you turned it on..and it didnt give you the grub?
<Joseph> No.
<Joseph> Even when I reinstalled.
<Joseph> MAN, I get ALL the tough problems, don't I? :(
<kkathman> ooo weird
<kkathman> hmm
<Joseph> Maybe I configured grub wrong?
<Joseph> I did (hd0,1)
<kkathman> I might have to turn you over to good ol crimsun
<Joseph> oh noes, not teh crimson! ;)
<crimsun> ?
<Joseph> wh00ps
<Joseph> i spelled it wrong. xD
<kkathman> GRUB isnt my thing cuz I dont dual boot :)
<Joseph> lol.
<Joseph> ;)
<kkathman> crimsun: dunno whats goin on...he reinstalled GRUB and doesnt get a boot
<Joseph> I wish I didn't but I got things to play man!
<kkathman> used to tho
<Joseph> wh00ps
<Joseph> I meant games, not things. xD
<kkathman> Joseph: is your windows system ok? when it boots?
<Joseph> Yep.
<Mars> kkathman, Look at my desktop http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/1311/zrzutekranu35jm.png and search for transparental square. I was moving it
<Joseph> Very nice desktop Mars. :)
<kkathman> yah nice :)
<Mars> Joseph, Thanks I am working to make it better :)
<Joseph> So is Crimsun going to help me? ><
<kkathman> I dont see a blank square tho
<kkathman> I dunno..you'll have to ask him :)
<Joseph> >: (
<Joseph> lol
<kkathman> or give him a cookie
<Joseph> I WANT TEH COOKIE! ><
* kkathman slides a warm choco-chip cookie under crimsun 's nose
<Mars> kkathman, It's there
<Joseph> Aww man. :(
<Joseph> I need help. ><
<kkathman> Mars: Did you try right clicking on the app?
<Mars> Yes
<kkathman> Mars: and?
<treefrog> has anyone susessfully chased the install of the deb version of skype ?? my install is looking for libqt3c102 mt is that in a repos that i need to enable?
<kkathman> treefrog: just sudo apt-get install it
<crimsun> libqt3c102-mt does not exist in Breezy/5.10
<Joseph> crimsun, yay
<crimsun> its replacement is libqt3-mt
<Joseph> can you help me?
<kkathman> look for libqt
<Mars> kkathman, nothing
<crimsun> Joseph: I don't know, can I?
<jsubl2> !find skype
<kkathman> Mars -   nothing??
<Joseph> Maybe.. o.O
<Joseph> Can anyone help me? Whenever I restart Kubuntu GRUB doesn't show up, and I tried reinstalling and it still doesn't show up. :(
<Joseph> Thats what I said.
<Joseph> So yeah..
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'skype' (1 shown): (/usr/share/ubuntu-docs/gnome/menus/C/skype.xml) in text/ubuntu-docs.
<Joseph> o.O
<simonsbr> i use kubuntu and hava problem to configure pppoe someone know a package to correct it? i have two eth
<treefrog> conflicting .. err did that .. I'll look again. 
<crimsun> Joseph: what's the other OS?
<kkathman> I think theres definitely something wrong with the app then...all SK's have a right click so you can do various things with em
<Joseph> Kubuntu, 5.10
<simonsbr> yes
<crimsun> Joseph: you have two Kubuntu installs on the same drive?
<Joseph> o.o
<simonsbr> Joseph: 
<Joseph> No, just windows and linux.
<crimsun> Joseph: so which Windows?
<flixor> ehm it seems that i have some dep problems overhere lol 
<Joseph> XP. :(
<Joseph> I wish I had 2000 professional.
<crimsun> Joseph: did you choose guided partitioning in the installer?
<Joseph> Yes.
<Joseph> How'd you know?!
<Joseph> Well sort of.
<crimsun> Joseph: and it installed correctly, correct?
<Joseph> I chose, redistribute free space, or w/e
<Joseph> I think so, it didn't say anything.
<Mars_^> kkathman,  square in my desktop isnt blank but transparental
<jsubl2> treefrog: try updating your sources from this location - http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic  -- then try to install skype
<crimsun> Joseph: so when you reboot, it boots directly into XP?
<flixor> kkathman, i cant install this program libqt3-mt-dev i get this error message 
<Joseph> Yep. :(
<treefrog> K
<kazu> Hello there
<Joseph> Whats up. :)
<crimsun> Joseph: is this on a SCSI HD?
<jsubl2> seveas maintains a skype package it appears
<Joseph> I.. don't know.
<Joseph> o.O
<Joseph> Seagate, I think.
<Joseph> I don't remember.
<flixor> e volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<flixor>   libqt3-mt-dev: Vereisten: libpng12-0-dev
<Joseph> I know I bought it like a couple of years ago.
<flixor> wich is saying that it needs libpng12-0-dev 
<flixor> but that one i cant install either. Its saying De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<flixor>   libpng12-dev: Vereisten: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.8rel-1ubuntu3) maar 1.2.8rel-5 zal genstalleerd worden
<sorush20> how do I change the gui font of OOo, ? 
<flixor> ehm sorry for the spam 
<crimsun> Joseph: no idea what type of HD it is? IDE? SCSI? SATA?
<Joseph> o.
<Joseph> *oh.
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how to install kooldock
<Joseph> i think its IDE.
<Joseph> because it says
<Joseph> modify ide
<Joseph> or w/e
<Joseph> ;)
<kazu> Just a short question if one of you add 2mins :) did someone know why the writing, reading to a fat32 on the same hdd of my ext3 could be slow in reading and writing ?
<crimsun> Joseph: do you have a Ubuntu or Kubuntu live CD handy?
<Joseph> Yep.
<Joseph> I ordered 10 Ubuntu CDs, not the latest version though. xD
<crimsun> Joseph: boot into it
<Joseph> I got them right before Breezy Badger came out.
<Joseph> Hold no.
<Joseph> BRB.
<shrinky_> How do i install ActiveX?
<kazu> Joseph you have to overwrite the mbr grub or lilo boot programm
<flixor> activeX ?? do you want to install that on linux and i dont think its possible shrinky_ 
<jsubl2> shrinky_: linux does not have activeX
<kazu> so is someone could help me ? please :p
<flixor> how slow is it kazu 
<shrinky_> i heard you can install it
<jsubl2> kazu: i don't write often enough to fat32 to help you
<shrinky_> because you may need it to install a game for wine
<kkathman> flixor:  lemme see real quick
<flixor> kazu, maybe you could tweak your hd with hdparm 
<kazu> hum it's working but taking quite a long to oving big files ....jsubl2 a lot more than if I copy from a ext3 to an ext3
<kazu> tweak what does that mean ? ( i am french sorry :p )
<Mars_^> kkathman,  i right clicked on theme and edited. Thats whats in it: KARAMBA  X=754 Y=525 W=250 H=200 INTERVAL=3600000 LOCKED=true
<flixor> ehm i am dutch :) 
<kkathman> flixor: should be able to do a sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt and/or libqt3-mt-dev
<kkathman> they are both in the repos
<flixor> yes but i got a dependency problem when i do that 
<kazu> i am looking in a dictionnary :p
<nalioth> flixor: ah, i smell non ubuntu repositories in your system
<kkathman> Mars can you ctrl-click or ctrl-right-click ?
<kkathman> on it
<jsubl2> flixor: i think tweaking hard drive params is rarely needed... normally the kernel sets it up fine
<kazu> ok jsubl2 have you got another idea ?
<flixor> kee, maybe you could help him jsubl2 i am just a week on kubuntu and linux i have read a lot about it but i lack experience 
<flixor> and knowledge :) but we will learn 
<ubuntu> Back.
<ubuntu> OK.
<ubuntu> It booted fine.
<flixor> ehm nalioth, that could be 
<flixor> i have installed some non kubuntu packages just to try 
<nalioth> flixor: this is why we highly recommend NOT using non ubuntu repos
<flixor> so how can i fix this little animal 
<kkathman> flixor: hes saying that your repos might not be all ubuntu
<flixor> lol, well i think i never will do this again 
<kkathman> its ok to have apps that arent ;)
<kazu> flixor maybe fixing the dma with hdparm ?
<ubuntu> crimsun
<ubuntu> ?
<crimsun> ubuntu: busy atm
<kkathman> flixor: can you do this:   apt-cache search libqt3-mt
<ubuntu> No, its me joseph.
<ubuntu> o.O
<nalioth> flixor: using non ubuntu repos ONCE can affect your system from that point 
<flixor> ehm kazu wait a moment i wil be comming back on your problem in one sec 
<nalioth> kkathman: he has them, but cant install due to depends
<kazu> ok noprobs flixor :) thks
<ubuntu> crimsun?
<crimsun> ubuntu: dude, I just said I'm busy atm
<crimsun> can you wait like 5 minutes?
<ubuntu> I KNOW.
<ubuntu> But weren't you SUPPOSED to be helping me?
<ubuntu> o.O
<flixor> yes i can do that kkathman 
<ubuntu> If not then I'll be quiet.
<crimsun> ubuntu: I have a real job that demands my attention. Please be patient.
<kkathman> nalioth: I dont understand...should tell him what the depends are...just install those right?
<ubuntu> Oh, thought you didn't know it was me. :(
<flixor> kkathman, both packages are in the output
<Mars^> How can i check my SuperKaramba versipon?
<kkathman> flixor: look at what its asking for wrt dependencies, do the apt-cache search and install those first
<nalioth> kkathman: he has used nonubuntu repos in the past, and his apt is now confused and wont let him install what he needs atm
<nalioth> Mars^: open a terminal and type "superkaramba --version"
<kkathman> ahhh hmm...
<kkathman> nalioth thanks
<kkathman> didnt catch that little tidbit
<nalioth> ubotu: crimsun is SUPPOSED to help nobody
<ubotu> okay, nalioth
<flixor> that was my initial idea but then it comes down to this 
<Joseph1> He was helping me.
<Joseph1> o.O
<kkathman> He probably needs to set his repos the right way and do an apt-get update
<nalioth> Joseph1: crimsun is SUPPOSED to help nobody
<Joseph1> He was helping me..
<Mars^> Ha
<flixor> kkathman, for libqt3-mt-dev in need to install libpng12-0-dev
<Mars^> And how can i update superkaramba?
<Joseph1> Hmm..
<Joseph1> I'm probably wrong, but I would try apt-get update superkaramba.
<Joseph1> o.O
<nalioth> Joseph1: we are all volunteers here
<Joseph1> I'm probably wrong thoguh. :(
<kkathman> flixor...I think maybe you need to double check your repos, according to what nalioth said... then do a sudo apt-get update to get back in synch perhaps
<kkathman> I didnt know nalioth was helping you
<Joseph1> Nalioth, yes well, I have to keep coming back here because of problems with Kubuntu.
<kkathman> and I missed that part
<flixor> kee np 
<nalioth> kkathman: flixor: i recommend removing any non ubuntu repos from your sources.list and running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<kazu> mayge a dist-upgrade if you recently move to brezy
<flixor> kee 
<Joseph1> Nalioth, when I have a problem, I want to get it fixed right away. The last problem I had lasted for a LONG time, and no one fixed it until a LONG time.
<nalioth> Joseph1: crimsun will help you when he's able. just have patience
<Joseph1> I was VERY impatient then.
<Joseph1> I am.
<Joseph1> I thought he didn't know who I was.
<Joseph1> Because my name was ubuntu.
<flixor> oke kazu 
<kazu> ok flixor
<kazu> so an idea to solve my prob ? flixor 
<flixor> what was our question because i was so busy solving my own little problem :)
<flixor> oh yeah the hd 
<kazu> lol ok
<flixor> well maybe its a dma problem 
<kazu> my problem was that my fat32 was slow
<flixor> yes true 
<kazu> ok but the dma is the ame for all a hdd or just set for a partition on it ?
<flixor> i think it is set for a whole hd 
<flixor> not just a partion 
<kazu> ok so if my ext3 s are working well so it shoul'nt be that non ?
<kkathman> excellent suggestion nalioth :)
<flixor> you could do a test with hdparm and see what you get 
<kazu> how do i use hdparm ?
<kkathman> forgot you might have to fix the stuff thats there
<flixor> well i dont know but we can figure it out let me look 
<kazu> ok thks
<crimsun> Joseph1: open a Konsole and type ''sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda''
<crimsun> Joseph1: paste the output onto kubuntu.pastebin
<NukeFusion> Hello everyone
<kazu> flixor i am following a tutos about hdparm on andesi.org
<crimsun> Joseph1: then give me the url when you've done that
<Joseph1> Whats the link for that again?
<kazu> i tell u in a few minutes if i am able to set it upby my self ok ?
<kazu> ( don't want to anny you for nothing )
<flixor> kee i have this one allso at gentoo http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance
<crimsun> Joseph1: append .com
<kazu> ok thks flixor
<flixor> looks good about ide devices etc etc kazu 
<kazu> ^^ thks 
<flixor> but it could be simply something else 
<kazu> i look that and come back after
<flixor> but if not then you have learned about hdparm and so did i :)
<andre> good morning everyone
<kazu> ok i test this way and come to see you after :)
<Joseph1> wait..
<Joseph1> you say its append.com?
<flixor> yes but that do that tommorow because i am going to bed in 20 min 
<Joseph1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> Joseph1: kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kazu> see u very soon flixor
<crimsun> Joseph1: either one
<NukeFusion> I have some problems with running a Broadcom Wlan Card under Kubuntu. I have installed: Ndiswrapper 1.2 , Wlan-tools and so on. I can find some wlan networks but i can't log in and sufing around the web. 
<Joseph1> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/412786
<sorush20> why does a font viewer take so long to load?
<andre> hi
<andre> hahaha
<flixor> you too kazu i am here tommorow same time 
<andre> ok how is eveyrone?
<flixor> andre, do you have acces to those other wlan's
<flixor> ehm nevermind i need to go to bed andre 
<flixor> laters everybody 
<flixor-sleeping> and thanks for the help nalioth and kkathman 
* Sgep has to leave...
<crimsun> Joseph1: ''sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt && sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash && sudo grub-install /dev/hda''
<nalioth> flixor-sleeping: any time
<shrinky_> how do i look at processes
<Joseph1> Alright.
<Joseph1> Done. :)
<shrinky_> or programs that are running
<crimsun> Joseph1: now ''sudo update-grub''
<shrinky_> like the Task Manager in Windows
<Joseph1> Can I copy and paste what it says?
<Joseph1> Its not long, I promise.
<crimsun> use kubuntu.pastebin
<Joseph1> Why though?
<Joseph1> Its not big. o.O
<jsubl2> Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com 
<Joseph1> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/412793
<Joseph1> But its not flooding.
<Joseph1> It probably wouldn't evenb e one line. o.O
<crimsun> Joseph1: which command gives you that error?
<Joseph1> sudo update-grub
<crimsun> Joseph1: ok, not an issue
<crimsun> Joseph1: ''sync''
<Joseph1> Done.
<crimsun> Joseph1: then press ctrl+d to log out
<Joseph1> Shouldn't I..
<Joseph1> Do that other command?
<crimsun> which other command?
<crimsun> update-grub is nonessential
<Joseph1> sudo update-grub
<Joseph1> Oh, alright.
<Joseph1> OK.
<Joseph1> BRB, then.
<Mars_^> Is there possibility to set Poland on Liquid weather?
<nalioth> Mars_^: you'll need a poland weather stations ID, i would think
<treefrog> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted 
<treefrog> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse 
<treefrog> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe 
<treefrog> jsubl2: Hi so have these repos been removed for good?? 
<nalioth> treefrog: those are all valid
<treefrog> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted 
<treefrog> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse 
<treefrog> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe 
<treefrog> sorry
<treefrog> oops
<Mars_^> nalioth, where can i find it?
<Joseph> Nope.
<treefrog> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic has not got them in its list.!! 
<Joseph> It ddin't work.
<nalioth> Mars_^: i'd assume you'd google for weather stations in poland
<Joseph> and CTRL + D
<Joseph> didn't work.
<Joseph> So I just logged out and restarted it.
<crimsun> Joseph: ctrl+d only logs you out of the chroot.
<Joseph> -.-
<Joseph> So log back into Ubuntu Live?
<crimsun> Joseph: you're still responsible for logging out of the host KDE session and rebooting
<Joseph> ?
<Joseph> It was Ubuntu
<Joseph> Not this version either.
<crimsun> doesn't matter
<Joseph> Whats that mean? :S
<crimsun> I told you log out of the chroot.
<treefrog> nalioth: am I going to muck things up if I use the sugested repos from source o matic? seveas stuff not included in that.
<Joseph> I think I did. o.O
<crimsun> you still had to reboot the machine afterward.
<Joseph> So I do it again?
<Joseph> I did. o.O
<crimsun> does GRUB work?
<Joseph> No. :(
<nalioth> treefrog: idk what source-0-matic is
<nalioth> ubotu: tell treefrog about sources
<crimsun> Joseph: are you using anything like Symantec Ghost?
<Joseph> Nope.
<Joseph> Well.
<Joseph> I am using.
<Joseph> Novell.
<treefrog> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Joseph> Novell Desktop management.
<crimsun> Joseph: that may be incompatible. Any way you can remove it?
<Joseph> Sure.
<treefrog> humm.. all very intersting.
<Joseph> But I had it installed.
<Joseph> Before I installed Kubuntu.
<Joseph> When it worked the first time I installed it.
<Joseph> If that makes any sense.
<nalioth> treefrog: that source-o-matic is confusing to me
<crimsun> Joseph: so download a 5.10 live cd and repeat the steps we just did
<Mars^> Ok i changed liquid weather location for poland but it still shows wellington :/
<nalioth> treefrog: the list ubotu sent is good, just compare yours to it (country codes are ok in yours)
<Joseph> :(
<Joseph> I will later. ><
<treefrog> it is skye I'm after. if that helps you understand what I'm looking at this all for. 
<treefrog> skype. oops
<nalioth> treefrog: skype iirc is commercial
<nalioth> ubotu: tell treefrog about skype
<Mars^> Nice looks like there is onlu 0 outside :)
<treefrog> is there an alternative to skype. ?? ubuntu alternative??
<Mars^> why not normal skupe?
<lexhider> where do I post kubuntu bugs, launchpad or bugzilla?
<nalioth> treefrog: i'm not aware of any, perhaps ask in #ubuntu
<Mars^> Ehh squares in spite of polish fonts in liquid weather any idea?
<nalioth> Mars^: your system is not set up to handle the accented characters
<treefrog> K thanks nalioth .. I'll try setting up Skype first.. it is what I'm used to at the moment and all that.. 
<Mars^> nalioth, polish fonts works everywhere but not in log in screen at the begining and in liquid weather
<nalioth> Mars^: seems a liquid weather liability then
<Mars^> nalioth, what schould i do?
<nalioth> Mars^: file a bug with the weather program writers or ubuntu if it's included with ubuntu
<Mars^> Maybe i will change liquid weather langueage to eng
<sorush20> what would happen if the channel got more than 3000 users.. guys is there a comprehensive font manger around at all.. 
<Mars_^> How can i change language in liquid weather?
<nalioth> Mars^: look in your preferences for it
<Mars_^> Ok now i need nice notes theme
<Mars_^> know something?
<Mars> know any nice rss reader theme?
<nalioth> rss reader theme?
<Mars> for karamba
<nalioth> Mars: i'm not much of a superkaramba/adesklets/gdesklets user
<Delvien> i could never get adesklets to work
<blarf> where can I find the ppds that normally come with cups?
<blarf> anyone?
<blarf> ugh
<jsubl2> find /usr/share -name '*ppd'
<jsubl2> blarf: that is for you the find command
<blarf> jsubl2: ha, too bad you're wrong
<blarf> the driver is not installed
<jsubl2> i ran the command and it works.. you just made my ignore list
<blarf> jsubl2: too bad you're not parsing my question properly
<blarf> because if you were fucking competent to read, you'd notice I said
<blarf> drivers that normally come with cups
<nalioth> blarf: please be polite
<blarf> the ESP drivers
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> i hate rude people who curse
<stbain> yes, they're even worse than rude people who don't curse
<jsubl2> i hate rookies who correct old timers that know their stuff
<jsubl2> when the old timer is right
<nalioth> everyone is entitled to their beliefs
<jsubl2> i was trying to teach him a command he could use
<jsubl2> o well don't matter
<Joseph> Hello
<Joseph> is crimsun here?
<Joseph> Yes he is.
<Joseph> But is he AFK?
<Hobbsee> idle for 12 mins, so crimsun may be here
<Joseph> Yay.
<Joseph> I just need him to give me some commands.
<Joseph> Thats it. :)
<Joseph> I forgot them. ><
<Joseph> BRB.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Delvien> What is artsd?
<jsubl2> sound server daemon for kde
<Delvien> What Browser do you all use ?
<apokryphos> Konqueror
<apokryphos> Opera and Firefox on rare occassions
<jsubl2> konqueror mostly occasionally firefox
<nalioth> i use konqueror and galeon
<sorush20> is squid a web server?
<nalioth> sorush20: it is a proxy server
<nalioth> sorush20: a caching proxy server
<sophie_> nalioth: i finalyy got breezy working fine after hoary update, i could not install nvidia driver and had to install from nvidia site
<nalioth> sophie_: so are you running fine now, then?
<sophie_> yep but for some reason it does not feel has snappy
<sophie_> nalioth: i mean kde 3.4.3
<nalioth> sophie_: i believe 3.4.3 is beta
<sophie_> nalioth: nope its officially realeased
<nalioth> sophie_: is it? /me doesnt keep up
<sophie_> keep up? uptime?
<Knowerrors> can someone please send me a default kubuntu 5.10 kernel config file, getting ready to do my own kernel
<nalioth> sophie_: i dont keep up with the latest things, i'm happy with older stable releases
<sophie_> nalioth: i should have never updated to breezy 
<nalioth> sophie_: oh?
<icewt> i think you would have avoided many problems with a clean install
<sophie_> icewt: but hoary seems much faster for some reason also bootime is slower now
<sophie_> ok ill stop complening it does seem stable
<icewt> oh. i can't really say much about that because i went from ubuntu -> kubuntu when going from hoary -> breezy . except that kde works much faster for me than gnome used to.
<sophie_> even tab completion in console seems slower when not even starting x
<jsubl2> do a clean install and report back if it fixes your problems
<sophie_> jsubl2: ill try maybe this weekend after i back up
<sophie_> jsubl2: can i resize partition with fdisk
<sophie_> or parted 
<BamaWOLF> heh, kubuntu doesn't like the built in audio in my mac mini, and my iMic makes a static like noise with it
<nalioth> sophie_: what kind of partition?
<sophie_> nalioth: ext3
<nalioth> sophie_: q- or qt- parted from the livecd will probably work better
<nalioth> sophie_: cant manipulate a mounted partition
<sophie_> nalioth: tks ill try t repartition bCKUP AND  REINSTALL BREEZY
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone here use kxdocker?
<strike4ce> !wlassistant
<ubotu> strike4ce: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<strike4ce> Anyone here have experience with Wlassistant?
<jsubl2> you tried kwifiManager
<Hobart> Can anyone point me in the right direction on what application I need to run to configure KDE / Kubuntu for a 1-button trackpad [ibook] ?
<sophie_> Hobart: have a look in xorg documentation for button simulation
<sophie_> oops emulation
<strike4ce> Why doesnt kubuntu have a decent wireless manager?
<sophie_> strike4ce: use can use kde wireless manager I was told it worked well
<Hobart> strike4ce -> I had to add a package I believe, but I'm running KWiFiManager on the ibook
<strike4ce> sophie_: where do you get kde wireless manager?
<sophie_> strike4ce: use Kwifimanager
<strike4ce> Hobart: what package?
<Hobart> strike4ce -> not sure.  Let me look.
<strike4ce> sophie_: it only works on my home network.  I travel and I need a connection Kwifi doesnt work
<sophie_> strike4ce: sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<Hobart> there's a "kwifimanager"
<strike4ce> sophie_: I already have Kwifimanager
<sophie_> strike4ce: its not working for u
<Hobart> kwifimanager -> Settings -> Configuration manager gives me up to 4 different profiles
<Hobart> I just used it for the first time to get running in the coffeshop I'm at actually ^^
<strike4ce> Hobart: It wouldnt work lastnight at my hotel
<Hobart> you went into configuration editor?
<Hobart> err, manager
<strike4ce> Hobart: It would work on windows though
<Hobart> I hit "autodetect" then "apply" and it picked up the coffeeshop wifi
<strike4ce> Kwifi
<Hobart> autodetect for it to know that eth1 was the wifi mgr
<Hobart> strike4ce -> not the main kwifi , you have to choose from the menu first
<strike4ce> Windows connected right away but Kwifi wouldnt work
<Hobart> Yes, we've established that.  Moving forward towards getting your current configuration working...
<strike4ce> Hobart: what do you mean main Kwifi there is only one in the menu
<Hobart> You said that it works at home, so the car's definitely working...
<Hobart> Open up KwifiManager by double clicking it
<strike4ce> car's?
<Hobart> under the Settings menu is a Configuration Editor that asks you to enter your pw 
<Hobart> have you gone there?
<Hobart> I meant "card's" up there
<strike4ce> yes, im there
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello..is anyone in here?
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: you get lost?
<Hobart> strike4ce -> hit autodetect so it knows what network interface to work with
<Hobart> then hit apply
<strike4ce> ok
<Hobart> I also hit Activate and Apply
<Sonny_Wertzik> ahhh...people....hello.
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: no why limit my self to #ubuntu when i can help people in here
<strike4ce> yea did that
<Hobart> now when you hit OK and are back in KWiFiManager - does it see the new network?
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone in here use kxdocker?
<strike4ce> Im at home and I only have one network
<kdude> Ubuntu 5.10 rocks!!
<Hobart> ah, well, I guess you'll have to try it on the road or a coffeshop
<kdude> Anybody here has Audigy 3 Value?
<strike4ce> Hobart: Ok so what you're saying is to go into config edit when I am using a new connection and hit config 2,3,4 etc.  And it will recognize it that way?
<Hobart> strike4ce -> one thing I've seen that's an issue , if your wifi setup has a "key", the app isn't smart enough to disable the key when scanning for open networks
<Hobart> strike4ce -> I don't know if it will automagically recognize it or if you will have to choose it from the menu
<Sonny_Wertzik> kdude, i have a 2 vale is that close enough?
<strike4ce> Hobart: right now minw doesnt for that reason
<Hobart> but that should at least stop you from having to enter the password for each different location
<strike4ce> Hobart: its all open
<kdude> Sonny_Wertzik: yes..close enough..
<strike4ce> Hobart: no passwords
<Sonny_Wertzik> what do you need to know?
<Hobart> I've generally had difficulty getting started on both the iBook and the x86 laptop I have Linux (CentOS) on with wifi ...
<Hobart> but on both of them I've eventually gotten it working.
<Hobart> The x86 required ndiswrapper due to a proprietary Broadcom card :|
<kdude> Sonny_Wertzik: Yu know in Windows there's lots of Env. sound effects, Room, Bathroom, Hall, etc.. Is there such a tool for Linux?
<kdude> oops.. I said 3? I mean 2 heheh! it was a typo... didn't even noticed it.
<Sonny_Wertzik> kdude, ya i know what you mean...but i have never looked for that for linux...i think they are called soundfont in windows right?
<kdude> Sonny_Wertzik: Nahhh.. soundfont is for musical instruments MIDI stuff.. I am talking about Suround Sound effects.
<strike4ce> Anyone know about resolution issues with 15.4 inch wxga screens
<strike4ce> on laptops and how to fix it
<Sonny_Wertzik> kdude, ya...i still know what you mean hehe.....have you tried the creative web site...i dont think i saw that on their site though
<strike4ce> !laptops
<ubotu> strike4ce: What?
<kdude> Sonny_Wertzik: They don't support Linux directly..only opensource community has developed stuff for it.
<strike4ce> !laptop
<ubotu> laptop is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Sonny_Wertzik> kdude, ya u r right ...opensource....um i have never seen any sound effects for audigy...but there may be something similar...have you done a search in package manage for keywords?
<kdude> Sonny_Wertzik: Yeah...no luck though.
<Hobart> strike4ce -> Hmmm, check this out:
<Hobart> jon@chiriri:/var$ iwlist eth1 scanning
<Hobart> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported
<Hobart> Seems the wifi chipset drivers people have been able to reverse haven't yet included the scanning bit
<Hobart> s
<Sonny_Wertzik> kdude, ya ...sorry ....but maybe try the alsa site tho
<Hobart> (for some)
<kdude> Sonny_Wertzik: That sounds good.. will do..
<Sonny_Wertzik> kdude, i think its called alsa project when you google it
<kdude> Sonny_Wertzik: cool. thanks Son'
<Sonny_Wertzik> kdude,  yw
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone in here use kxdocker?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> what program shows my system stats?1
<kdude> anybody here knows when linux plans to fully support NTFS?
<lexhider> kdude: I don't think it's likely to be anytime soon.
<kdude> argg...that sucks..
<kdude> anybody here can recommend  to me a good open-source enterprise groupware that also works on Windows? (not web-based).
<kdude> hey guys how do you register a nick.
<kdude> !register
<ubotu> rumour has it, register is type /msg nickserv help register
<manveru> ^^
<nyarltep> sup fellas
<manveru> hey nyarltep
<nyarltep> kubuntu was a sanp to set up
<nyarltep> even with this usb wifi device
<strike4ce> !dell
<ubotu> strike4ce: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Fluffels> Anybody seen breezy not recovering from hibernate >?? I'm running on an IBM T41 ?
<strike4ce> !inspiron
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, strike4ce
<strike4ce> !8600
<ubotu> strike4ce: I don't know, could you explain it?
<strike4ce> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<manveru> Fluffels: T41 - isn't that a thinkpad?
<Fluffels> Yes
<Fluffels> it is
<bjv> how do i call the built-in kernel hibernate function with kubuntu?
<manveru> Fluffels: they perform well with acpi...
<bjv> i keep reading stuff in my google searches on how people have hibernate 'just work' with their breezy laptops
<manveru> yeap
<manveru> you've got a nice small KLaptop icon in your kicker
<crimsun> bjv: did you configure it in KDE's control center?
<Fluffels> I know, I use to run hoary , all worked well now after the upgrade to breezy the machine hangs during resume
<Fluffels> Yes..
<manveru> well, upgrading is a different case
<Fluffels> It hibernates OK, resuming is the problem - have to hard reset
<Fluffels> (Well it was a fresh install)
<Fluffels> :-)
<manveru> ^^
<manveru> k then
<Fluffels> ""upgrade "
<bjv> where in the kcontrol menus is it?
<LeeJunFan> Fluffels: did you upgrade to the new 2.6.12 kern?
<Fluffels> Yes
<manveru> bjv: in energy-control or however it's called in english
<Fluffels> Out of the box (cd 5.10) install 
<LeeJunFan> Fluffels: might be the acpi implementation in the kernel changed, you may need to setup grub to give bootparams. Do you have kernel source installed?
<manveru> bjv: and there are seperate menus for sony and ibm-thinkpads
<Fluffels> Nope...
<bjv> manveru: yeah, i have 'power control' -> 'battery status'
<Fluffels> That might be it... 
<LeeJunFan> Fluffels: well, if you install kernel source in the src directory check out Documentation dir, look for kernel-paramaters.txt or something like that - there you will see a lot of acpi options, I think s3_bios or something like that is what you want.
<manveru> bjv: there is stuff for about everyting - just go through the menus
<Fluffels> I have Grub x twixe
<Fluffels> could that be part of the prob ?
<Fluffels> I still have Hoary... installed Grub on /dev/hda7 did not want to boot there...
<bjv> manveru: yeah, it seems to be all active, but when i do suspend it doesnt turn off all the way. :\
<Fluffels> So chainloader +1 to new grub
<endo602> how can i get multiple smb shares to mnt in fstab?
<manveru> bjv: that heavily depends on the notbook - everyone has a different acpi-implementation
<manveru> bjv: suspend is known to be unstable - that's why it's off per default
<LeeJunFan> Fluffels: check your /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if you have a resume= line for your kernel also.
<manveru> on my laptop suspend to ram doesn't work as well... just crashes...
<endo602> ?
<manveru> !
<ubotu> manveru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<manveru> ^^
<endo602> how can i mount multiple samba shares in fstab?
<endo602> !samba 
<ubotu> samba is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<bjv> manveru: ah, well i use a desktop and use apm=on acpi=off with my kernel
<bjv> manveru: im looking into just compiling my first new kernel with the software suspend patches/acpi/etc.
<kdude> !linux
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kdude> !ubuntu
<ubotu> well, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<kdude> !hello
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, kdude
<LeeJunFan> To get more info on getting software suspend to work check here: http://www.suspend2.net/HOWTO-5.html, it's not ubuntu specific, but the basics are still the same, And really it depends a lot on your hardware whether susp to disk or ram will work at all.
<kdude> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<kdude> !hola
<ubotu> kdude: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<kdude> !piss off
<ubotu> I don't know, kdude
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<kdude> hey I typed in !liinux in #debian-bots and it says  rumour has it that linux is closed.. what kinda rumour is that?
<nalioth> kdude: dont listen to strange bots
<kdude> nalioth: heheh! i know ..my heart sanked for a while. Linux can never die..(I hope).
<LeeJunFan> no, we are just closed on mondays :)
<wahib> hello all
<Delvien> Hey guys whats the command to see what your CPU temp is at?
<Delvien> hey wahib
<wahib> anybody with that UniChrome Pro IGP? :D so painful 
<wahib> I don't know why there are no Kubuntu package for it, supposed to be open drivers, perhaps?
<endo602> can someone please help me with mount samba shares (multiple)?
<endo602> !nfs
<ubotu> well, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Fluffels> Delvien try "cat /proc/ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<Fluffels> oops should only be  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<kdude> !smbmount
<ubotu> kdude: What?
<Fluffels> cat /proc/cpuinfo gives noce stats as weel
<kdude> !smb
<ubotu> kdude: No idea
<kdude> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<kdude> !sambamount
<ubotu> No idea, kdude
<Fluffels> Delvien, does it work ?
<Delvien> Fluffels i need one specifically for CPU temp
<Fluffels> "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature" gives me my CPU temp...
<Fluffels> or not /
<Fluffels> ?
<Delvien> ni file or dir..
<Delvien> lol
<nalioth> Delvien: you'll need "lm_sensors" installed
<Delvien> nalioth o 
<Delvien> still says no such file or dir
<nalioth> Delvien: in a console, "apt-cache search sensor"
<Delvien> what am i looking for?
<manveru> lm-sensors
<Delvien> i have it, just installed, but doing the cat for the temp still says no such file or dir
<Delvien> would i have to restart x?
<nalioth> Fluffels: what sensor pkg do you have installed?
<manveru> this is created by the acpi-module of the kernel, that's why it is in proc
<nalioth> Delvien: no you dont
<Fluffels> let me check
<Delvien> whats the command to detect sensors for lm-sensors
<nalioth> Delvien: if you install 'conky' it uses lm-sensors
<Fluffels> I do not have lm_sensors
<Fluffels> hmmm
<Delvien> lol what do you have 
<Fluffels> justthe libsensors3 :  library to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<Fluffels> Lm-sensors is a hardware health monitoring package for Linux. It allows you to access information from temperature, voltage, and fan speed sensors. It works with most newer systems.
<Fluffels> This package contains a shared library for querying lm-sensors.
<Fluffels> Homepage: http://www.lm-sensors.nu
<Fluffels> I have klaptop... and acpi 
<Fluffels> maybe acpi uses liblmsensors ?
<Fluffels> !acpi
<ubotu> Not a clue, Fluffels
<Fluffels> shame ...
<nalioth> !info acpi
<ubotu> acpi: (displays information on ACPI devices), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.09-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<Delvien> oy, i just want to see my CPU temp with my karamba , but need cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature to work first
<lascar> i get this error message when i want to update my sources.list: E: Type '' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> lascar: edit your sources.list
<lascar> i can't find this space in my source
<lascar> tried
<nalioth> lascar: what is on line 1?
<Knowerrors> anybody here use xawtv
<lascar> i'm using openoffice btw since kate crashed
<lascar> "## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the"
<nalioth> lascar: make very sure it saves as a text file
<nalioth> lascar: can you paste your sources.list ?
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<lascar> nalioth: give me a sec
<endo602> how can i make it that konq uses double click instead of single?
<lascar> done
<lascar> endo602: go to control center
<lascar> then peripherals
<nalioth> lascar: got a URL for us?
<lascar> then mouse
<endo602> ok
<lascar> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3919
<endo602> lascar got it thanks
<lascar> your welcome
<endo602> any clue on how i can disable my caps lock key?
<lascar> ...press it?
<nalioth> lascar: delete the whole top line
<lascar> all of it nalioth?
<endo602> ?
<endo602> i want to make sure that if i press it 
<endo602> it wont do anything
<endo602> or it will act like a shift key
<nalioth> lascar: make the top line the first line beginning with "deb http"
<lascar> done
<lascar> save and update?
<lascar> curses, i'm still getting the same error
<endo602> damn caps stil working
<endo602> this is annoying
<lascar> endo602: describe the problem
<endo602> i have a laptop
<endo602> and the keyboard is small
<endo602> everytime i type
<lascar> wouldn't be a vaio or a thinkpad would it?
<endo602> inope
<lascar> ok, go on
<Delvien> what kind of laptop
<lascar> nalioth, the error message is just about the same, save ' ' has been replaced with 'deb'
<Delvien> nalioth can ACPI read the temp ? i know gnome reads it with an applet , so i know something on my machine reads it
<nalioth> Delvien: i'm not sure how one reads temps
<nalioth> lascar: change the name of yours to sources.list.bak and use the one from here, please
<nalioth> !sources
<nalioth> !+sources
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<lascar> should i copy Kaarsemaker's sources?
<Delvien> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature did it
<nalioth> lascar: the sources in the link reflecting your version will do
<nalioth> lascar: there is a download link
<LeeJunFan> I thought proc/acpi was deprecated to have everything in /sys but damned if I can find thermal info there.
<lascar> and by version you mean hoary/breezy?
<nalioth> lascar: yes
<Delvien> any idea on how to make a Karamba to update a specific line ever couple seconds
<lascar> nothing's working...
<nalioth> Delvien: look in the configuration file
<nalioth> lascar: i can divine many meanings from "nothings working"
<lascar> ;), I'm still at the drawing board
<Delvien> nalioth im editing the karamba with kate
<Delvien> nalioth i want to know the code, because there are only 2 lines that need it
<nalioth> Delvien: visit the superkarambe site and see the faq
<Delvien> nalioth lol there is only 3 FAWs
<kkathman> Howdy all :)
<Delvien> nalioth FAQs
<nalioth> kkathman: good you're here. you can help lascar . lascar is replacing his sources.list with the one from !sources
<lascar> !sources
<Fluffels> Delvien Glad to see its working !
<Fluffels> Delvien goos to see its working
<Fluffels> Delvien Cool that it works!
<Fluffels> Delvien, cool!
<Fluffels> Glad to see its working !
<nalioth> Fluffels: what is that you are doing?
<Fluffels> With what... ?
<Delvien> yeah really :)
<nalioth> colors dude
<Fluffels> I was trying to help D getting temp...
<lascar> identify
<Fluffels> Colors ?
<Delvien> Fluffels know the code to repeat a line at a regular interval of a Superkaramba
<Fluffels> Cut and Paste error ...
<Delvien> me?
<lascar> kkathman: any ideas?
<Fluffels> I was pasting a name and it switched to rich text mode... Kopete ...
<kkathman> sorry I was away shortly
<kkathman> one sec.
<kkathman> let me catch up lascar :)
<lascar> no prob
<kkathman> ok..lascar you need to replace sources.list is that right?
<lascar> yeah
<kkathman> at least thats what I see :)
<lascar> and it's always worked before
<kkathman> lascar look at this first ok:
<kkathman> !repos
<kkathman> !tell lascar about repos
<lascar> ...?
<kkathman> lascar you need to look at the PM from ubotu :)
<lascar> haven't gotten one yet
<kkathman> !repos
<kkathman> hmm ok
<billytwowilly> how do I get apt to ignore broken packages?
<kkathman> well lascar:    http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) 
<kkathman> you need to look at that, then edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> lascar: you can use kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list  for instance to make your copy look like the breezy repos.
* kkathman thinks nalioth is hiding by changing his nick to noirequus :)
<LeeJunFan> billytwowilly: echo packagename hold | dpkg --set-selections
<billytwowilly> LeeJunFan: you want me to run that?
<LeeJunFan> billytwowilly: that's how to set a package on hold so it won't be updated
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: Good to see you again around here :)
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah, it's been a while eh?
<Delvien> my cpu runs hot under linux ... the fan never kicks on high
<lascar> how can i trust any of the repositories in pastebin?
<strike4ce> Anyone using a 15.4 laptop?
<kkathman> but always good to see good friends :)
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: how hot?
<billytwowilly> LeeJunFan: it's a broken package.
<Delvien> LEEJUNFAN 46 celcius
<billytwowilly> There is nothing that will fix it.
<kkathman> yikes!
<lascar> wow
<billytwowilly> I just need apt to stop being a dick and continue about its business around the pakcage
<billytwowilly> and that didn't do that.. thanks for the tip though.
<LeeJunFan> Mine's almost at a constant 40C.
<lascar> kkathman: how can i trust any of the repositories on pastebin?
<Delvien> Leejunfan mine runs 29 celcius under windows,
<Delvien> Leejunfan you know the command for the current CPU speed?
<kkathman> lascar, I'll paste mine for you, but they'll be exactly like most of the Breezy examples I imagine :)
<LeeJunFan> billytwowilly: you substituted the packagename? if you run dpkg --get-selections you'll see how everything is set now.
<lascar> ok
<kkathman> lascar: basically everything should have "breezy" in it
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: what performance profile are you running?
<kkathman> but if you want I'll paste mine for you :)
<lascar> go ahead and paste yours
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<billytwowilly> LeeJunFan: it's set to hold. It's just if I do an apt-get install kpilot or anything else I get the message to fix the broken package.
<billytwowilly> I don't want that. I know apt thinks it's broken, but it's not it's just a marillat package.
<lascar> kkathman i'm assuming you're running breezy.  Is that right?
<billytwowilly> the package works, I just want apt to STFU about it and let me install things;)
<kkathman> lascar, yes
<LeeJunFan> billytwowilly: what about telling apt to --force even though it bitches?
<billytwowilly> apt-get install --force kpilot
<billytwowilly> LeeJunFan: ^
<billytwowilly> gAH
<Delvien> Leejunfan hey i got a Q , in Klaptop when you tell it to CPU throttle 00% what exactly does that mean
<billytwowilly> E: Command line option --force is not understood
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: that means to run full speed, don't throttle back any %.
<Delvien> what about 50%
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: throttle probably isn't what you really want anyway - the big thing is to have your profile set to something like ondemand.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: that means to slow down by 50%.
<kkathman> lascar:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/412986
<Delvien> leejunfan reason why i ask is because my CPU is running at 85+ % at all times
<lascar> now, what to do if i'm running hoary?
<lascar> just rename?
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: did you cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<kkathman> lascar: are you running hoary?
<lascar> indeed
<lascar> but an upgrade wouldn't hurt
<kkathman> lascar...ok, then change every time your see "breezy" to "hoary"
<lascar> in fact, i would've been running breezy if i hadn't run into prior complications
<lascar> ok
<Delvien> Leejunfan it says its running at 1600000 which is right, but thats full speed, 
<lascar> but kkathman, what if i want to upgrade?
<kkathman> lascar: Well you upgrade if you have a really stable hoary I suppose.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: in kcontrol set your profiles to ondemand.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: or userspace - in either case it should only ramp your CPU up when it needs to.
<kkathman> lascar: then go here and it will tell you exactly what to do: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<lascar> kkathman: ?
<Delvien> leejunfan i find the Klaptop to be very buggy, ir scales, but it doesnt take much to make it go full speed
<Delvien> it scales**
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: I don't let klaptop do much of that, if you set your profile to be one of those I listed then it's up to the kernel to do the speed control.
<Delvien> it just kicked my fan on high..
<Delvien> well bios did
<Delvien> my GPU runs at full speed.. any way i can lower it
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor    --- and tell me what it is.
<Delvien> ondemand
<LeeJunFan> did you just change all that in kcontrol then?
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: How can I set up a monitor for say, the temperature of my CPU?  I'd like to monitor that occasionally.
<Delvien> it was on ondemand before
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I use gkrellm.
<kkathman> ahh ok dont I have to configure it tho
<Delvien> kkathman depends on what CPU /make you have
<lascar> kkathman: thanx a million for your help
<lascar> you too nalioth
<kkathman> np Lascar
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: Sempron 2500
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Delvien> kkathman i use /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: it should just work with that.
<Delvien> 1600000 1333000 1067000 800000
<LeeJunFan> and that's what gkrellm uses too.
<kkathman> I'll look for that
<LeeJunFan> and cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq still shows 1600000?
<Delvien> LEEJUNFAN but different makes put it in THM0 and etc
<strike4ce> Anyone here use the 855resolution app?
<Delvien> yes but my CPU usage is 90% for some reason
<Delvien> so it would be 1600 anyway
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: true, that's actually what my Athlon64 uses.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: that's because you turned on the throttling, so it basically sees 50% used for doing nothing.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: set your throttle to 0, I never use that. important thing is to have your profile be ondemand.
<soundmaster80> just wondering if anyone in here uses kde 3.5 beta 2, and if so what's your opinion so far
<kkathman> whew!! My processor runs hot too :(
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: my opinion was to re-install stable.
<kkathman> that cant be good!
<kkathman> 141.8F
<soundmaster80> ah, that bad ??
<Delvien> now its staying at 100% and 98%
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: wow, that is warm. Mine is 104F, 40C.
<strike4ce> Im just wondering if it willl affect my win xp settings since it patches only the RAM version of the video bios
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: run top from a cmdline and see if you have a process running away.
<kkathman> I
<kkathman> I'm putting an external fan on it now
<Delvien> Leejunfan how do i do that? never did runaway process catcher
<Delvien> it has a sad face !
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: just open a shell, and type 'top' [enter] . Whatever is at the top is using the most CPU.
<Delvien> uh os
<Delvien> kded?
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: under %cpu does it say a high percentage?
<Delvien> kicker
<Delvien> kicker takes 8%
<Delvien> Xorg goes up to 22 % for about 1 second
<LeeJunFan> That's nothing, we'd be looking for something taking over 60% at least.
<Delvien> nothing is taking that much
<Delvien> most running is like 8 % one
<Delvien> what could be running thats taking 100%
<LeeJunFan> you sure you set the throttling in the right spot to 0%? they should all be, but especially under default power profiles.
<Delvien> well 00%..
<Delvien> A program called 'kwebdesktop' is slowing down the others on your machine. It may have a bug that is causing this, or it may just be busy.
<Delvien>  just got a message
<Delvien> what the hell is kdwebdesktop
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: a program that updates your background from the internet.
<Delvien> do i have a virus or something? this is fishy
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: it probably just jumped for a second. I think the real problem is throttling, but I don't have throttling on this current laptop I'm working on, so I can't remember where the throttle info is - shoudl be in same dir as other stuff. /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<LeeJunFan> it's safe to cat anything in that dir to see what it contains.
<kkathman> Yay, external fan is doing a good job :)  Dropped 9 degrees in just a few mins.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: what about cleaning out your internal fans?
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: probably should do that, Its about time...I do that once a month...
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I have 4 dogs here, so I have to clean mine bi-weekly I think. hehe
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: My computer is on the floor, carpet, under my desk, so not the best circulation
<Delvien> whats scary is my CPU is now readiny 100%all the time...
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: those dogs are just lucky that digging holes is harder work than blowing out my fans. hehe
<kkathman> Only have one fan too
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: throttling will do that, because while your clock rate is at 1600000 throttling is only letting your programs use a small percentage of that. It really screws with crap. Is there a switch to turn throttle off alltogether?
<Delvien> in klaptop  , let me see
<strike4ce> !855resolution
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, strike4ce
<Delvien> shut it all off in KLAPTOP bt still 100%
<Delvien> gnome ran throttling so much better, klaptop is crap
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ and look for files to do with throttling, I think there's just 1 and if you cat it it will show you different levels and an asterik next to the one yours is set at now.
<LeeJunFan> I've never had a problem with klaptop.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: neither of them actually do the throttling, they just configure the kernel on how to do it.
<kkathman> Hmmm I may need to think about another fan. All I really have in this little box was the fan on the power supply
<Delvien> dm@dmlinux:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold  == 80
<kkathman> I opened up the side, running the fan now, just to see how cool I could get it
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: nope, that's just telling you that when you are at a low cpu clockrate and your use gets over 80% it will bump up to next higher clockrate.
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> i dont find anything interesting in there , notin useful anyway
* kkathman wonders why kblutoothd is running on my computer eventho I have no bluetooth device :)
<kkathman> also wonder why knotify runs
<LeeJunFan> cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<Delvien> Leejunfan i just did that , what do you want to know
<LeeJunFan> what one has the mark by it?
<Delvien> T0 00%
<LeeJunFan> what about cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power
<Delvien> C2
<Delvien>  *C2:                  type[C2]  promotion[C3]  demotion[C1]  latency[001]  usage[ 03336650] 
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: I think a reboot might be in order. I have no idea why you are lusing 100% cpu at this point.
<Delvien> lol okie
<Delvien> it does this sometimes, but only in KDE
<Delvien> ill brb
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I think I've hit a plateau at 118.4 .. doesnt seem to be moving much
<kkathman> guess this processor just runs a little warm
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: what processor you have again?
<kkathman> AMD Sempron 2500+
<LeeJunFan> my amd athlon 3400 is only running at 104.
<soundmaster80> i'm curious, how do i add something to the media menu
<kkathman> I guess I need a better fan
<soundmaster80> i have a mounted drive i want to show up in storage media
<kkathman> funny its going back up now...with an ext fan right on it :(
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: it needs to be mounted to a dir inside /media dir.
<soundmaster80> did that...not there
<soundmaster80> "/media/server0"
<strike4ce> Why cant I get 1280x800 resolution?
<LeeJunFan> soundmaster80: I dunno, I think it only shows external drives and such, removeable media.
<strike4ce> I only have 1280x768 on a 15.4inch monitor.  It should be set at 1280x800
<kkathman> strike4ce: does your monitor support it?
<kkathman> that doesnt sound like a 1.3333 :  1 ratio
<strike4ce> kkathman: Yes it should be 1280x800 and it even shows it that way in the xorg file but its not 1280x800
<strike4ce> kkathman: my laptop is wxga 15.4 inch
<kkathman> strike4ce: mine is 1280 x 1024
<kkathman> ahh ok
<strike4ce> kkathman: what size 15.4?
<kkathman> I have no idea
<Delvien> hey leejunfan figured out what it was
<strike4ce> How do I set my resolution to 1280x800?
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: don't hold me in suspense. I'm tired :)
<kkathman> strike4ce: if you can, it would be through the Configure Desktop
<strike4ce> It shows 1280x800 in the script but in the display settings it only goes as high as 1280x768
<Delvien> Leejunfan i was modding  a Superkaramba for system monitors, and i had one of the intervals set to 1, which was every second check. so it was taking all my processing power
<strike4ce> kkathman: where is that?
<kkathman> But when you install, I think its part of your xorg.
<Delvien> now im down to 30%
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: ah, yep.
<Delvien> damn you code !
<kkathman> strike4ce: right click your desktop choose configure desktop and then choose display
<LeeJunFan> well, I gotta get some sleep. Later everyone.
<strike4ce> kkathman:  in display settings it still shows 1280x768.  i called Dell they said its 1280x800
<kkathman> ahh pl
<kkathman> oops ok
<Delvien> crap
<Delvien> what runs /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0
<Delvien> because now there is nothing in tehre
<Delvien> and acpi0 is empty too
<kkathman> strike4ce: check your xorg.conf file
<kkathman> should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kkathman> look under the Monitor section
<Delvien> to show hidden files cnrtl h?
<insanekane> anyone know why XIM doesn't work on Kubuntu Breezy ?
<kkathman> You'll need to know some specifics to configure it
<kkathman> Theres another section on Screen resolution I think
<kkathman> lemme check
<strike4ce> kkathman: yea, it shows 1280x800, which is correct.  It must be the driver.
<insanekane> want to reconfigure the resolution of your display ?
<strike4ce> insanekane: yes
<insanekane> it could also possibly be due to the refresh rates ... lower refresh rates may not allow higher resolutions
<insanekane> you should try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg'
<kkathman> all good catch insanekane  :)
<kkathman> nice :)
<insanekane> ?
<kkathman> I meant...AHHH good catch :)
<insanekane> kkathman: i still don't understand what you mean :)
<kkathman> lol nm...it was a compliment
<strike4ce> Is that going to screw up my settings?  I have an ati card using xorg driver and changed "ATI" to fglrx.  If I reconfigure will it cause me problems?
<insanekane> kkathman: ah ok :)
<insanekane> strike4ce: using the dpkg-reconfigure method is probably much easier than mucking abt with xserver config files
<strike4ce> insanekane: its a lcd laptop lower refresh rates dont matter
<insanekane> strike4ce: k
<kkathman> hmmm I have to remember to like clear my konversation logs occasionally :)
<noirequus> kkathman: cron job weekly
<kkathman> noirequus: yah I need to learn cron :)
<kkathman> nalioth: why cant I just put in a command?  It seems it wants a "program" :(
<nalioth> kkathman: i had a 58mb log for #ubuntu when i looked a couple weeks ago
<nalioth> kkathman: cronjob a tar && gzip on your log file(s)
<nalioth> kkathman: litte more to it then that, of course
<kkathman> so do I have to script it?
* kkathman remembers back to his old autoexec.bat days in DOS
<nalioth> a script would probably allow greater freedom
<kkathman> yahh all I really wanna do is just run rm /home/kkathman/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/*
<kkathman> seems like I should be able to just set up a cron entry to run that command :(
<nalioth> kkathman: it's your box. i back my logs up
<insanekane> kkathman: why not `your command here`
<kkathman> insanekane: ??
<insanekane> kkathman: err, sorry, wrong hint :)
<kkathman> well I guess I dont get the shell scripting
<kkathman> I thought all you had to do was create a file that had commands in it, write that file out, to your home directory, chmod +x and then type the script name :(
<nalioth> kkathman: you must make it executable (chmod +x filename)
<kkathman> see above
* nalioth must read more closely
<kkathman> so I went into kate, typed my command. followed by an echo statement, saved the file as "konvkill"
<nalioth> kkathman: must start his script with #!/bin/bash
<kkathman> chmodded it +x
<kkathman> awwww why??
<kkathman> darn
<kkathman> well so much for my idea
<kkathman> I was gonna create a file to run the commands
<kkathman> then cron the script
<nalioth> so do it
<kkathman> cant
<kkathman> cuz
<kkathman> kcron cant run /bin/bash/konvkill only konvkill
<kkathman> but I guess I could put the command in /bin/bash eh?
<nalioth> name the script "konvkill"
<kkathman> I did
<nalioth> kkathman: dont make me put the professor hat on, i'm watching Revenge Of The Sith, and i might get nasty
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> sigh
<kkathman> I did create a file called "konvkill", but in kcron, you can only run a "command", not a command-line command
<kkathman> you are right that if you precede the filename with /bin/bash  it works
<kkathman> but you cant do that in kcron :(
<nalioth> kkathman: you can do it in cron, alsso
<nalioth> kkathman: anything you make should go in /usr/local/  anyway
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> well
<insanekane> anyone here got XIM with scim working on kubuntu breezy ?
<kkathman> nalioth: so I put in the program:  /bin/bash /usr/local/konvkill
<kkathman> we'll see on Friday if that worked :)
<nalioth> kkathman: no
* nalioth pauses his movie
* nalioth puts on professor hat
<nalioth> open  a text editor
<nalioth> line 1 >> #!/bin/bash
<nalioth> line 2 >> rm /home/kkathman/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/*
<nalioth> put your echo statement where it belongs
<kkathman> yah
<nalioth> save the file as konvkill
<nalioth> chmod +x konvkill
<kkathman> why not just one line with the /bin/bash in frontt
<nalioth> kkathman: because bash scripts look for #!/bin/bash
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> good point for me to remember :)
<nalioth> mv konvkill to /usr/local/bin/
<nalioth> edit cron accordingly
<nalioth> kkathman: there are also #!/usr/bin/perl and #!/usr/bin/python scripts (and others)
<nalioth> clear as mud?
<kkathman> yes...well I actually did all that except for putting the bin/bash on a sep line
<nalioth> kkathman: your konvkill at this point is a program taht can be run anytime anywhere
<nalioth> how does it feel to be a program developer?
<kkathman> one small problem
<kkathman> when you put /usr/local/bin/konvkill in cron, it comes back and say "program is not executable"
<nalioth> kkathman: then you havent chmod +x'd it
<kkathman> hmm one sec...though I did
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> I did it..but not in usr bin
<nalioth> take the one out of /usr/bin
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> well, we'll see :)
<kkathman> but thats an exercise I have yet to do
<kkathman> so thanx for the help...very nice :)
<ganymed> hallo.
<ganymed> my user administration doesn't work anymore. i am asked to give my passwd, but nothing happens. i am still in the normal user mode. any ideas? (kubuntu breezy)
<kkathman> ganymed: you mean it doesnt work in breezy vs working in hoary?
<ganymed> no. it has worked in breezy all the time. then i changed to normal root passwd. from then on it worked just from time to time. then i disabled the root passwd again, but it still doesn't work
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Delvien> OMG how do i get rid of this ANNOYING beep when i backspace too far.. OMG !!
<Delvien> drives me fricken crazy
<kkathman> ganymed: interesting, because admin mode doesnt work period through the KDE screens..its a bug :)
<Chousuke> Delvien: Can't remember the setting, but... rmmod pcspkr?
<Chousuke> or alternatively open the case and snap the wire that goes to the pc speaker.
<ganymed> and how to fix it?
<Delvien> no no...
<Delvien> How do i get rid of the sound that goes off when i backspace too far?
<Delvien> or hit the up arrow to repeat a command in konsole
<nalioth> Chousuke: that's kind of destructive, when the speaker simply unplugs from the mobo, in most cases
<Chousuke> nalioth: That's being too soft.
<ganymed> i have to go... so is there a way to fix it?
<ganymed> ok. have to go. i ll come back later...
<ganymed> ciao
<kkathman> Im going to bed guyz...nighters
<jarland> can anyone tell me why i cant enable my wireless network card? it says disabled, and if i endable it, it just disables again
<Delvien> anyone know how to change cooling_mode?
<Delvien> what does the command echo do?
<nalioth> it echos echos echos echos echos echos
<nuk130n> Delvien: man echo
<Subvertir> hi
<spiral> hi
<Subvertir> http://pastebin.com/413054 this is my sources.list, with an error I'm getting trying to install samba at the bottom, can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<Subvertir> the error is from 'apt-get install samba swat'
<_mindspin> I'm haveing troubles with sound, soundserver crashes, its a known bug, but I'm kinda too stupid to "downgrade" artsd
<Subvertir> you have to force it to remove artsd in spite of it breaking dependencies, then install the old version
<Subvertir> --force-depends I think
<_mindspin> yes but where are the repos for those?
<Subvertir> dunno, google
<_mindspin> haha
<nalioth> and remember, any time you --force anything, you may break your box
<crimsun> _mindspin: #16650?
<_mindspin> id did its mentioned as "beta1"
<Subvertir> my suggestion would be to just not use artsd
<Subvertir> it sucks
<_mindspin> and what else ?
<Subvertir> just use programs that access /dev/dsp
<crimsun> Subvertir: that subverts dmix,dsnoop
<crimsun> not everyone has hardware natively capable of multiplexing streams
<Subvertir> everyone can certainly afford it
<crimsun> I beg to differ
<Subvertir> $15 at wal-mart isn't going to break the bank
<crimsun> and for the villages that don't have a proximal Wal-Mart?
<Subvertir> I doubt they spend their day going, "DAMN! I wish I had multiplexing audio streams!"
<crimsun> Ubuntu isn't just for developed and developing nations
<crimsun> no, but it's our job as developers to provide an adequate solution for common sound chipsets
<Subvertir> it's not users' job to use it
<Subvertir> he's having issues with it and probably just wants to listen to mp3s
<crimsun> of course, but what if he doesn't have hardware capable of multiplexing?
<_mindspin> ok, besides politics, yes, I only wann alisten to mp3 s and stuff
<crimsun> _mindspin: you didn't answer my question...
<_mindspin> and when I try to remove artsd I am asked if I also wanna remove nearly anything sound related in kde
<Subvertir> you remove it with dpkg, not apt
<_mindspin> overread it 
<crimsun> _mindspin: you don't need to remove artsd, just don't use it
<Subvertir> and yeah, you don't really need to
<_mindspin> ok so where can I disable it?
<Subvertir> kcontrol, sound
<Subvertir> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/413054 error resulting from 'apt-get install samba swat' any idea how to fix it?
<_mindspin> btw. the new "system settings" thing is not my favourite....
<crimsun> "samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-6 is to be installed"
<crimsun> apt-cache policy samba-common
<Subvertir> http://pastebin.com/413058
<_mindspin> so where in kcontrol ? 
<crimsun> Subvertir: and why is it instead of Hoary's installed?
<Subvertir> ..the sound panel?
<Subvertir> I dunno
<_mindspin> haha
<Subvertir> I think I switched this box from sarge to kubuntu or some dumb shit like that
<Subvertir> it's been installed a pretty long time
<crimsun> Subvertir: you have Breezy's samba-common installed, but your sources.list is for Hoary.
<Subvertir> or from ubuntu to kubuntu
<crimsun> pick one of either 5.04 or 5.10
<Subvertir> I don't understand what you mean
<crimsun> you can't install samba because it depends on an older version of samba-common
<crimsun> the samba-common you have installed is from Breezy/5.10
<crimsun> your sources.list is for Hoary/5.04
<crimsun> so pick one: 5.04 or 5.10
<crimsun> personally, just change all references of "hoary" to "breezy", then update && dist-upgrade
<Subvertir> man I can't find a TERM setting for putty that doesn't have some wackiness going on
<Subvertir> rxvt is almost right
<crimsun> why not just use xterm, or failing that, vt100?
<Subvertir> delete doesn't work
<crimsun> ctrl+h?
<crimsun> you can rebind that, no big deal
<Subvertir> ill have to google that
<Subvertir> oh, so I don't need the kde repository for breezy?
<crimsun> not that I can tell
<Subvertir> cool
<Subvertir> thanks for your help dude
<crimsun> I'd comment out everything that isn't official Ubuntu for the dist-upgrade
<Subvertir> yeah good call
<nalioth> and hope your unofficial repo usage doesn't hang up the upgrade
<_mindspin> nice, the sound error window pops up every ten seconds 
<Subvertir> it's in kcontrol in the sound tab...
<Subvertir> you click 'disable artsd' or somesuch
<_mindspin> nope
<_mindspin> would be nice
<Subvertir> nah, it's there
<_mindspin> if there were anything alike
<_mindspin> i can choose wther to use alsa or oss and such but nothing about artsd
<Subvertir> there are other sound servers
<Subvertir> and I think there are arts wrappers for some of them
<Subvertir> I've honestly never had any situation where multiplexing was actually necessary for just listening to music or playing games
<_mindspin> man i#m not stuck to that frecking artsdaemon
<_mindspin> If I knew where I would have deactivated/uninstalled from the beginning
<mth`MAW> Good morning
<_enrique> buenos dias
<_enrique> buenos dias
<mth`MAW> Guten Morgen
<mth`MAW> Every body in his/her native language ;)
<minde924> Labas rytas
<mth`MAW> labas What?
<mth`MAW> what kind of language is that?
<minde924> Labas rytas - Good morning in lithuanian language
<raphink> labadiena minde924 :)
<minde924> :)
<mth`MAW> I see
<mth`MAW> lithuanian 
<minde924> raphink labas
<raphink> :)
<raphink> minde924: as you're here, maybe you could help me on something I've been struggling with for years
<raphink> minde924: a friend of mine gave me her email add @takas.lt some years ago
<raphink> and I was never able to use it
<raphink> do you know where I could search in order to find her?
<minde924> raphink: my enlgish is poor but I can try to help you
<raphink> any idea minde924 ?
<minde924> raphink: I think what is impossible
<raphink> nothing is impossible to good willing people minde924 ;)
<minde924> raphink: could you give me your friend e-mail? 
<raphink> it doesn't work minde924 
<raphink> I think also because it has an accent in it
<minde924> raphink: Do you know real name of your friend?
<raphink> yes minde924 
<stratovarius> guys I tried to install nvidia drivers on my kubuntu breezy but nvidia installer says me I have no nvidia modules in kernel. what can I do?who can help me? thx
<stratovarius> this is my kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<PanBlueCoalition> is there a net install disk for kubuntu?
<insanekane> PanBlueCoalition: not that I know of
<czert> hi
<xuniL____> hello czert
<czert> where can i change audio-drive alsasink....
<czert> i cant stream videos...
<czert> xuniL hi
<xuniL____> wich program are you useing...
<xuniL____> ?
<czert> konqueror
<czert> and i forget where can i change audio-drive...
<czert> damn it :)
<xuniL____> but to read audio files in konq konq uses a program...?
<PanBlueCoalition> anyone knows a fast mirror (AP region) to download the iso from?
<czert> when you are streaming video...i think yes
<czert> i dont know..
<czert> somewhere are settings where can i change alsasink to another driver...
<czert> when i open this link it just tell me error...http://www.streaming-clips.com/videoclips/1883/Alicia-Keys/Karma.php
<czert> that i have a wrong audio-driver and i should change it.....
<czert> btw its a good page for clips
<czert> if i could just remeber where are those settings\
<czert> anybody knows?
<czert> *remebmer
<czert> damn
<izut> Hi there.
<czert> *remember
<czert> hi
<izut> Do you know if kmail has some autoprune feature like pine has?
<czert> i dont know i am newbie :)
<izut> :)
<izut> Welcome then :)
<czert> hh
<czert> thanks
<czert> i am here to ask how can i change audio-driver alsasink in konqueror to another audio-driver
<czert> because i want to watch streamed videos on web and it just tells me error
<izut> I think you must use 'System Settings' to do that.
<PanBlueCoalition> this is piss slow.
<czert> where exactly will i find it?
<czert> can you tell me?
<ndazza> hi! what type of file locking is done on the mbox files in /var/mail/<user> ? I am trying to read my mbox account in kmail
<izut> I think is 'System Settings' > 'Sound and multimedia'
<izut> I'm not at home right now.
<czert> ee i cant see it there
<czert> damn, i was changing it once but now i cant remember where...
<czert>  at last!
<czert> bingo
<xuniL____> heh
<CyberMad> what is the command to install gcc and cc ?
<czert> apt-get install
<CyberMad> thanks mate
<czert> or download it from webpage and istall it by: dpkg -i packagename
<izut> sudo apt-get install gcc
<czert> jop
<czert> damn i have another problem
<czert> i have set audio and video driver for streaming, and now when i open web page with streaming video my konqueror close and nothing happens.
<czert> why??
<czert> and what can i do??
<czert> its some type of bug?
<czert> when i open for example this page nothing happens and my konqueror shut down http://www.streaming-clips.com/videoclips/1883/Alicia-Keys/Karma.php
<mcscruff> lo
<mcscruff> how can i check if my parallel port has been detected?
<czert> and what is connected with that parallel port?
<mcscruff> i want to use it in vmware
<mcscruff> for an adapter
<mcscruff> but i need to add it to vmware settings and have no idea where it is
<czert> ask some expert..not me :)
<mcscruff> lol
<mcscruff> kk
<czert> i am here to ask too, but everyone is ignoring..
<czert> damn it
<mcscruff> i think its /dev/lp0
<Tm_T> it is
<czert> can be
<mcscruff> whats ur Q
<Tm_T> czert: I think its pluginrelated issue
<czert> can you tell me why when i open page with streaming video my konqueror close and nothing happens?
<Tm_T> czert: ah, kaffeine
<czert> yes
<Tm_T> rest my case
<mcscruff> got the codecs?
<czert> and how can i make it works
<Tm_T> fix the bugs
<mcscruff> kaffine does suck
<czert> yeah
<Tm_T> egreed =)
<Tm_T> a
<mcscruff> i think you can get mplayer to work 
<Tm_T> I need caffeine ->
<Tm_T> kmplayer!
<czert> kmplayer?
<mcscruff> its kde's front end for mplayer
<Tm_T> nope
<mcscruff> and i think that works in konqueror
<mcscruff> its not then :P
<Tm_T> its kde frontend for mplayer/xine/gstreamer
<Tm_T> there is BIG difference ;)
<czert> uhm thanks
<mcscruff> Video player plugin for Konqueror using MPlayer, Xine or GStreamer.
<czert> so i need to download, install and set kmplayer
<mcscruff> ^kmplayer
<mcscruff> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=10004
<Tm_T> I prefer svn
<czert> wow thanks a lot
<mcscruff> now i need to run and buy batterys, but i also need to wait for the postman !!! WHAT DO I DO!!!!
<Tm_T> how about shoot yourself?
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<mcscruff> lol
<Tm_T> I really DO need caffeine ->
<czert> how can i repair this?
<czert> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<czert> See `config.log' for more details.
<czert> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<czert> i dont know what to do...
<czert> everytime when i use ./config this happens
<czert> should i set somewhere C compiler default output file name? or what? and how?
<CyberMad> how to know what version of my kubuntu?
<crimsun> CyberMad: lsb_release -a
<CyberMad> thanks
<CyberMad> does anyone here ever install FreeRadius (www.freeradius.org) on Linux? i try install it on Kubuntu v5.04 and have problems when do make and make install
<CyberMad> i haven't install FreeRadius on other distro :| i just install it on Kubuntu and have that problem :(
<manveru> what problem?
<CyberMad> there are a lot of syntax error :(
<manveru> how about pasting it?
<manveru> rafb.net/paste
<CyberMad> like: x99.h:146: error: syxtax error before "des_cblock" and many more
<CyberMad> oh.. ok manveru
<manveru> ^^
<CyberMad> just a minute
<manveru> hmm - i am thinking how a SGPL would perform, a kind of Secure GPL where they give you a kind of certainity that the application won't harm you...
<manveru> only tracing back who exactly is resposible would be a mess...
<CyberMad> btw what language should i use at rafb.net ? Does using a plain text is okay?
<manveru> sure
<manveru> it's only for sytax-highlighting
<DocTomoe> has anyone a suggestion how to get klaptopdaemon running on an acer extensa 2600 laptop with 2.6.14 and acpi activated on breezy?
<manveru> CyberMad: got it?
<manveru> ah, i see
<CyberMad> okay. this is the log file : 
<manveru> x99.h:26:42: openssl/des.h: No such file or directory
<manveru> i guess that's the source of the problem
<manveru> have you got openssl installed?
<manveru> and the openssl-dev
<CyberMad> when i do ./configure the results are http://rafb.net/paste/results/kFo5b720.html
<manveru> checking for openssl/ssl.h... no
<manveru> yeap
<manveru> somehow this is no falid error
<manveru> fatal :)
<manveru> please check that you have openssl and openssl-dev installed and retry it
<CyberMad> okay and when i do the sudo make the results are http://rafb.net/paste/results/aBMXev40.html
<czert> i have a problem with GCC
<manveru> CyberMad: you shouldn't do a make as root
<czert> "C compiler default output file name"
<CyberMad> that means i should install the openssl? how to do it? could i do it using apt?
<manveru> what are you normally using to install software?
<czert> damn damn damn shit
<czert> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<CyberMad> okay... right now i am installing openssl using command sudo apt-get install openssl
<manveru> czert: what's your problem?
<manveru> CyberMad: ok
<manveru> CyberMad: just searching for the right openssl-dev package
<czert> i am looking on google to solve my problem with gcc
<mustard5> czert perhaps you can share it with us?
<czert> hmm 
<czert> ok
<manveru> CyberMad: libssl-dev is what you need
<czert> when i type ./config to terminal
<czert> it allways show me this message
<manveru> CyberMad: and if you want i can teach you how to build a .deb file out of sourcecode with minimal effort
<czert> checking for gcc... gcc
<czert> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<czert> See `config.log' for more details.
<czert> and then
<CyberMad> okay i am installing libssl-dev right now...
<czert> kmplayer-0.9.1# make
<czert> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<manveru> czert: have yout got build-essentials installed?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell czert about the pastebin
<czert> hmm i dont know what to do..
<mustard5> czert, try pasting all the output in pastebin and show us the URL to the pastebin your create
<mustard5> czert, ubotu sent instructions about pastebin
<manveru> ubotu: tell manveru about pastebin
<czert> pastebin? sory can you explain it ? :)
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<czert> thanks :)
<stratovarius> guys how can I install the damned nvidia driver on kubuntu breezy?
<mustard5> czert, paste your output from terminal and then show us the URL so we can look at it
<manveru> ubotu: tell stratovarius about nvidia
<stratovarius> manveu I've already looked at that links
<manveru> brb
<stratovarius> *link
<stratovarius> :\
<manveru> stratovarius: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<stratovarius> already looked at that link
<manveru> and what's the problem?
<stratovarius> I tried to install nvidia driver downloading nvidia installer
<manveru> sry, but gotta go eating, brb
<stratovarius> I execute it but it says me I've no module in kernel for my video card
<czert> i think this is it http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3928
<stratovarius> czert u need to install gcc
<czert> i have installed gcc
<mateusz> witam ;] 
<CyberMad> oh my god... my brain is gonna blow up :( the errors of installing FreeRadius too much error :(
<stratovarius> already installed build-essential?
<czert> what is build-essential?
<stratovarius> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stratovarius> czert install it and try again
<czert> installing :)
<stratovarius> k
<stratovarius> czert what were you trying to install?
<czert> it looks like it works :)
<CyberMad> manveru it's work :)
<CyberMad> manveru because the openssl :) thanks a lot!!!
<stratovarius> czert does it work?
<czert> stratovarius kmplayer
<stratovarius> mmm
<czert> it looks like yes
<stratovarius> I think it's better vlc
<czert> ooo no
<stratovarius> kmplayer needs to play video doesnt it?
<czert> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<stratovarius> mmm
<czert> still another and another problem 
<stratovarius> what command did u give to install kmplayer?
<czert> just ./configure
<stratovarius> try sudo /configure
<czert> ok
<stratovarius> sudo ./configure
<stratovarius> czert do you use kde or gnome?
<czert> kde
<czert> stil: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<stratovarius> czert try sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<stratovarius> and then try again to install kmplayer
<czert> ok
<czert> sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<czert> Reading package lists... Done
<czert> Building dependency tree... Done
<czert> E: Couldn't find package xorg-dev
<stratovarius> czert wai for a while
<czert> ok
<mart> hi
<stratovarius> czert try sudo apt-get insatll xorg-common
<mart> is it just me, or did amarok disappear from the K menu?
<czert> Reading package lists... Done
<czert> Building dependency tree... Done
<czert> xorg-common is already the newest version.
<czert> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<stratovarius> czert dunno
<stratovarius> im not able to help u srry
<czert> dunno? whats that?
<stratovarius> I dont know (dunno) how to help you
<czert> never mind, thanks anyway
<czert> i aprishiate that you try..
<mart> anyone else missing amarok in the K menu?
<czert> mart , no i have it
<mart> damn, in breezy?
<czert> yes
<czert> try to add it there manualy..
<mart> hmm, it should be there
<czert> yeah
<mart> the desktop file is there, and it looks right
<czert> ok i give up
<czert> i dont know how to set this...
<mart> hmm, when I grep $HOME/.kde/share for amarok, I just get backtraces :)
<czert> Reading package lists... Done
<czert> Building dependency tree... Done
<czert> xorg-common is already the newest version.
<czert> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<czert> hmm not this
<czert> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<mart> czert: so do that?
<mart> czert: what are you trying to do
<czert> when i run ./configure then this shows me..
<czert> i am trying to install kmplayer
<mart> and you've installed libx11-dev?
<mart> (or whatever has the includes that it's looking for)
<czert> i dont know 
<czert> what package should i install to run it?
<mart> try installing it :)
<czert> ok :))
<mart> libx11-dev
<hanseatic> hi
<mart> czert: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/multimedia/kmplayer/debian/control?rev=472110&view=auto
<hanseatic> i have a strange behaviour in my new kubuntu 5.10 already updated standard installation
<mart> czert: install all the packages listed in the Build-Depends: line
<hanseatic> when i start adept i am beeing asked for the passwd.... when entered it works fine, and starts adept, but when i start the administrator mode in the login manager of the kde system settings, the window refreshes, without going in admin mode
<czert> these? debhelper (>= 4.0.0), kdelibs4-dev, libxine-dev, xlibs-dev, libgstreamer0.8-dev, libgstreamer-plugins0.8-dev
<mart> czert: yes
<czert> ok
<hanseatic> trying to restart adapt gives the error: dcop communications error
<hanseatic> none of the protocols specified....
<czert> hehehe damn
<czert> everytime when i run ./configure when it comes to check for X it show error
<apokryphos> czert: what are you trying to compile?
<czert> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<czert> kdelibs
<czert> it doesnt matters
<apokryphos> czert: sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs 
<czert> it show everytime
<czert> ok
<czert> but i would like to repair this problem...can you tell me how ? :)
<apokryphos> czert: that *will* repair the problem :)
<apokryphos> czert: build-dep option resolves dependencies for a given package
<czert> btw 
<czert> # sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs
<czert> Reading package lists... Done
<czert> Building dependency tree... Done
<czert> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<apokryphos> czert: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the deb-src lines
<czert> this will configure X?
<apokryphos> the compile error has nothing to do with your configuration of X
<apokryphos> it comes up if you don't have the X includes
<apokryphos> if you're building kdelibs then you'll want all the build-dependencies required for building it. The apt-get build-dep can be used for this purpose
<mart> czert: you've installed the packages listed as build depends as above?
<czert> mart working on it :)
<Kamping_Kaise1> having fun mez? ;S
<mart> czert: do that before you run configure :)
<czert> hmm but i run configure for another program..
<apokryphos> what?
<mart> don't bother with apt-get build-dep kdelibs, it'll install more than you need.
<apokryphos> mart: err, no. If he's building kdelibs, it'll install *exactly* what he needs
<mart> apokryphos: he told me he was building kmplayer.
<apokryphos> :/
<Tm_T> :)
* apokryphos wonders what czert is really building 8)
<czert> yeah yeah i am newbie...so many times i dont understand... :))
<czert> ok i am going to have a lunch
<czert> thanks for help
<czert> see ya!
<hanseatic> hi apokryphos
<hanseatic> i reinstalled, a non expert installation now, and this time it did not ask me for a rootpasswd ;o)
<apokryphos> hi
<apokryphos> oh, you didn't mention that you had done an expert... ok.
<AbuToni> hello
<AbuToni> I need some help using Kubunto
<hanseatic> however there must be some bug with dcop... i can start adept now, but not after i tried to get into admin mode of the login manager (that fails too without errors)... after that i get a dcop error, i'd have to copy by hand
<apokryphos> what is it?
<hanseatic> dcop?
<apokryphos> AbuToni: you won't get any help if you don't ask questions 8)
<apokryphos> hanseatic: yes
<AbuToni> apokryphos:  ok during setup it didn't ask me for root password and now when i try to do anything it asks me for it
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<AbuToni> apokryphos:  it says to me Run as root -KDE su
<apokryphos> AbuToni: what?
<apokryphos> AbuToni: read that link I provided above
<AbuToni> when i try to adjust date and time
<AbuToni> have you tryed this apokryphos 
<apokryphos> yes; have you read that page?
<apokryphos> Ubuntu should never ask you for the *root* password
<AbuToni> I have red that
<AbuToni> apokryphos:  are you now running kubunto?
<hanseatic> authentication rejected. Reason: none of the authentication protokols specified are supported abd host based authentication failed. chack if dcopserver is running
<apokryphos> hanseatic: have you been sudoing any apps?
<AbuToni> apokryphos:  try to right click on the clock on the bottom of your window and do "Adjust Date & Time"
<apokryphos> AbuToni: did you read the page?
<hanseatic> apo no, exept pressing the login manager admin button
<AbuToni> yes
<apokryphos> hanseatic: are you on i386?
<apokryphos> AbuToni: doesn't sound like you have..
<AbuToni> why>
<hanseatic> @apo yes...
<AbuToni> ??
<hanseatic> pemtium M
<apokryphos> AbuToni: the only time you'd be asked for a root password is if you built kde manually or something. Did you?
<AbuToni> nop
<AbuToni> did you try what i asked you to try?
<hanseatic> you are asked, when you boot the install cd with expert ;o)
<apokryphos> hanseatic: install the package here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<apokryphos> AbuToni: obviously; several times before.
<AbuToni> and what did it asked you for?
<apokryphos> obviously the user password
<apokryphos> AbuToni: did you do expert mode?
<AbuToni> why is it asking me for the root password?
* apokryphos thinks expert mode should only be used when you know what you're doing 8)
<AbuToni> apokryphos:  when is this gotta be chosen?
<apokryphos> AbuToni: on the installation of Ubuntu/Kubuntu. You shouldn't choose it unless you know what you're doing
* hanseatic agrees ;o)
<AbuToni> apokryphos:  i understand english
<AbuToni> thanks for translating
<hanseatic> @apo thanx !!! :o)
<AbuToni> I am wondering when in the installation I am aksed to use expert mode or else
<apokryphos> AbuToni: whatt?
<AbuToni> ???
<apokryphos> I don't remember
<AbuToni> apokryphos:  thanks for your help i have fixed the problem by enabling the root account
<hanseatic> newbquestion.... how do i install that?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b Mez!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Tm_T> apokryphos: thank you
<apokryphos> hanseatic: sudo dpkg -i somefile.deb
<AbuToni>  have typed in the shell -----------> sudo passwd root
<apokryphos> as the link says, you shouldn't have to use root at all
<apokryphos> if you do, then something is obviously going wrong
<hanseatic> when i try to download te file it tells me its binary and saving will corrupt it, when i type dpkg -i url it errors since the command expects an archive
<apokryphos> wget someurl.com/somefile
<apokryphos> though, trying to open the .deb with kate is a bug
<burepe> I installed gnome with apt-get ubuntu-desktop and it made gnome-bittorrent my default bittorrent application. Before I was using bittornado. Now I can't find bittornado in my menu, I don't know the command to start the gui for it, and Synaptic says it is installed already. I uninstall and installed it again with no success. Gnome-bittorrent is using default ports and I am getting rejected by the tracker. I have been trying to use bittorren
<burepe> t command line but it is driving me crazy. Can someone tell me how to get bittornado working or how to change my ports in Gnome-bittorrent?
<apokryphos> burepe: isn't the executable something like btdownloadgui
<hanseatic> maybe i am really to dumb for this, but wget now sucked some cgi script
<apokryphos> or btdownloadcurses (for CLI)
<apokryphos> hanseatic: what's the exact command you're putting in?
<burepe> bow
<burepe> naw
<hanseatic> wget http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61850
<apokryphos> hanseatic: whyy?
<hanseatic> sudo dpkg -i show_bug.cgi\?id\=61850
<apokryphos> burepe: for bittornado? It is btdownloadcurses, yes
<apokryphos> hanseatic: you're looking at comment 59, right? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681#c59
<hanseatic> i cannot find any file.deb on that page
<apokryphos> hanseatic: Ctrl+F in webpages is handy :)
<burepe> there are three btdownloadcures, btdownloadcurses.bittornado, btdownloadcurses.bittorrent
<burepe> I get no gui when I do them 
<hanseatic> no... there was an #59 missing on the url you gave me before... 
<burepe> just a list of options that I am having trouble using
<apokryphos> burepe: you're looking for the GUI of which program, then?
<apokryphos> hanseatic: hm, may have been the wrong link then. Apologies.
<burepe> bittornado
<apokryphos> burepe: well, try all the executables that it brings in then
<burepe> you can change ports in its gui
<burepe> did it
<apokryphos> you can change ports in its CLI
<hanseatic> thanx anyway...
<burepe> what is cli?
<apokryphos> command line interface
<hanseatic> i'll try this now
<apokryphos> burepe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=bittornado&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<apokryphos> burepe: all the things shown there under /usr/bin .. you've tried them?
<burepe> there are just stuff under bt...
<burepe> I tried them all
<burepe> They are listed on the link that you just posted
<apokryphos> burepe: then evidently it follows that there's no gui for BitTornado, no?
<burepe> right
<burepe> but synaptic says it is installed 
<apokryphos> burepe: in which case I'm wondering why you're looking for something that apparently doesn't exist ;-)
<burepe> and I have used it
<ep> (Breezy Kubuntu) System Settings --> Administrator Mode is not accepting my root password, there is no error message, just a pause and  refresh back to a non-administrator screen.  Is this a bug?  How do i work-around or fix?.  
<burepe> because I used it
<apokryphos> ep: it asks for the user pass, not the root one. Are you on i386?
<ep> yes
<burepe> ubuntu-desktop stole the associtation
<apokryphos> ep: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681#c59
<burepe> Ok if it doesn't exist how do I get it?
<burepe> Ok, I'll check synaptic.
<burepe> Oh, it's already installed.
<apokryphos> oO
<burepe> but it doesn't exist
<burepe> catch 22
<hanseatic> apo many thanx again, it seems to work now, so far
<apokryphos> burepe: hm, seems that ubuntu doesn't package it with the GUI
<apokryphos> burepe: if you get the tar.gz from their site though you can apparently have a gui there
<apokryphos> burepe: ahhh, there's a bttornado-gui package :)
<burepe> what is it 
<burepe> maybe I am missing the repo
<apokryphos> no, you've got the repo, but probably not the package
<apokryphos> it's in Universe
<burepe> I searched it and it came up with one package
<apokryphos> !repositories
<apokryphos> !+repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<burepe> Thanks 
<burepe> I think that is it
<burepe> I messed my system and I reinstalled and i kinda breezed by the repositories step
<burepe> I am not a fluent yet
<apokryphos> ok, no worries. We're here to help
<burepe> the repo file is /etc/... what?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b Mez!*@*]  by ChanServ
<Mez> who banned me
<apokryphos> me 
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb mez
<Mez> apokryphos, why ?
<apokryphos> Mez: join/parting like crazy ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> for an hour ;)
<Mez> blame stupid hotel wifi
<Mez> now I'm downstairs using the ubuntu wifi
<Mez> it works fine
<apokryphos> cool
<burepe> wata4wa
<burepe> Sorry where is sources.list located?
<Mez> /etc/apt/sources.list
<burepe> thanks
<burepe> forgot the apt
<apokryphos> burepe: though the guide tells you how to do it from adept
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> I kinda know what im doing just rusty
<burepe> didnt realize that was the problem
<burepe> I know there is one repo that can screw up your system is that the backports?
<apokryphos> Mez: how would you set op commands from outside a channel through chanserv?
<Mez> apokryphos, ???
<apokryphos> burepe: a certain type of backports, yes.
<Mez> burope - debian backports/marillat/unofficial backports
<burepe> is that not included in this how to?
<apokryphos> Mez: ChanServ [ChanServ@services.]  has set mode -b Mez!*@*. How would you do that from outside a chan?
<burepe> got it
<burepe> thanks
<Mez> apokryphos, /msg chanserv unban #channel
<apokryphos> I see
<burepe> hey the list for hoary that you one of you gave me is a generic list. I am in Japan. so should I put jp after the // or just leave it alone?
<apokryphos> !mirrors
<ubotu> mirrors is, like, repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<burepe> but basically is is all the same addresses with the country code first? so I would be safe just editing in JP by hand right?
<apokryphos> not if it doesn't exist, but it does seem to
<burepe> thanks
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
* manveru is back as well :)
<CyberMad> how to login as "root" in ubuntu?
<CyberMad> because when i installed the ubuntu, it never ask a password.. \
<freeflying> dose anyone here use skim for as Input Method
<tvo> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tvo> CyberMad: ^^
<CyberMad> thanks.. 
<johan> why i can't acces sound in gnomemeeting even i test sound and was ok :-(
<freeflying> skim-1.4.3 released ,anyone wanto to use it can download deb from http://svn.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/skim/
<hume> hi....i find that when i connect a digital camera to my ubuntu box, konqueror tries to open the address media:/sda1, that does not exist, since the camera is mounted to /media/usbdisk - how do I do to change this annoying behavior in konqueror?
<izut> hume: I think it is a known issue in 5.10.
<hume> izut, ok, seems i found it in bugzilla right this second...:)
<hume> you got any idea of how to shut it down meanwhile, just stop the autoloading?
<hume> it's for my mother in law, she is moving from win to ubuntu, and i need to be flawless.....
<izut> Maybe you want to stop hald.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hume: you up to date ? a fix may be out
<hume> izut, no, i want it to mount the cam smoothly
<hume> Kamping_Kaiser, i'll check...installed two days ago, though...
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you need to update
<Kamping_Kaiser> the packages are from the 13th ;)
<hume> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> youwant to make sure your sources list has a "deb http://cc.archive.Ubuntu.com/Ubuntu $version main" line
<Kamping_Kaiser> where cc is your country code
<Kamping_Kaiser> and $version is your version of Ubuntu
<hume> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)(
<hume> breezy then
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> of course :$ i should have rememberered for 4 minutes
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<nxv_> hi. i have ubuntu breezy running on my desktop and my laptop
<nxv_> my laptops seems to lack some fonts. eboard and xboards complains about some fonts it can't find. 
<nxv_> don't know what is differen to my desktop setup
<Kamping_Kaiser> what fonts ?
<nxv_> Kamping_Kaiser: xboard complains about: -*-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* eboard just says: <BareBoard::BareBoard> can't load font.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao @ xboard. i have that problem on a Debian box, and i cant work it out :|
<slow-motion> hallo
<hume> nxv_, well....i had that problem on a debian box....and
<hume> there is a font config somewhere where helvetica fonts are disabled, you need to comment out a section
<nxv_> i will see if i find such a config
<nxv_> but what confuses me most is: on my laptop and desktop same system
<nxv_> one runs the other not??
<nxv_> very strange
<nxv_> i belive i have installed both again from cd when breezy got final
<nxv_> can i check this ?
<hume> nxv_, it was in /etc/fonts/local.conf.
<nxv_> which is the default font server of ubuntu? or are fontservers outdated? 
<hume> no idea
<nxv_> xfs is not installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> xfs
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh. ok :
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thout that's what it was. might be an xorg thing not needing it 
<nxv_> i am not sure if xserver still need an standalone font server
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
<nxv_> does any body know for sure how fonts are currently handled in ubuntu breezy?
<strike4ce> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<nxv_> in openoffice i have plenty of fonts
<manveru> a quick question - what would be a good (best would be console-only) program to encode my wavs to mp3?
<manveru> or probably ogg... that doesn't matter to me
<dipnlik> manveru: oggenc
<Kamping_Kaiser> for ogg grab the vorbis-tools package
<manveru> uh, heard about it :)
<manveru> k
<manveru> sweet
<manveru> i had them already
<apokryphos> what's the other CLI BT client again? BitTornado can do it; others?
<izut> ktorrent.
<manveru> BitTorrent
<manveru> azureus
<apokryphos> ktorrent and azureus aren't CLI BT clients
<izut> Oh, sorry.
<izut> apokryphos: You're right :)
<manveru> what is CLI?
<Kamping_Kaiser> command line interface
<izut> Command Line Interface
<manveru> ah, yeah
<manveru> there are many of them i thought
<manveru> hmm, apt-cache gives me only bittorrent and bittornado...
<apokryphos> actually I think the official client might do; gonna check it out
<manveru> maybe you find more at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bittorrent
<manveru> there's a list of bittorrentclients (at least a link to one)
<apokryphos> aha, official client does it; perfect
<the1000> what was that KDE util to se refresh rate?
<the1000> and resolution
<apokryphos> krandrtray
<the1000> E: Couldn't find package krandrtray
<the1000> wtf?
<apokryphos> the1000: though you can also access it from right-clicking on the desktop
<apokryphos> the1000: alt+f2 -> krandrtray
<izut> Or through System Settings
<mcscruff> hi, i have an adapter plugged into my parallel port is there any way that i can see if kubuntu has noticed it?
<the1000> apokryphos: thnx!
<nxv_> mcscruff: dmesg before and dmesg after plugin
<the1000> brb
<manveru> try alt+space btw :)
<treefrog> is anyone using wine? I want to know if I will get a better result from installing winesetuptk or just wine? it seems that in adept you can use one or the other but not both.
<nxv_> i did dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig deleted .font* from my homedir in the hope it will be regenarated
<nxv_> still no running eboard or xboard. openoffice having plenty of fonts
<manveru> openoffice has it's own set of fonts, right?
<nxv_> manveru: don't know
<nxv_> but i don't know how to ger my fonts running
<manveru> your fonts?
<manveru> have you got a bunch of ttfs or something?
<nxv_> the fonts xboard or eboard needs to run
<manveru> you can add fonts via kcontrol
<nxv_> xboard complains helvetica, which as far as i know should be in 
<apokryphos> some font fixes were made after breezy release
<nxv_> xfonts-75dpi xfonts-100dpi
<nxv_> which are both installed
<manveru> there where more packages...
<apokryphos> not sure if it'll resolve that particular problem, but your best bet is to enable breezy-updates and grab them
<manveru> but i eventually forgot how they are called
<Sarah> hi there
<hume> nxv_, did you check the file i mentioned?
<nxv_> http://phpfi.com/84961 shows my apt source list
<nxv_> updates are included
<nxv_> hume: u mean /etc/fonts/local.conf
<apokryphos> nxv_: so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hume> nxv_, yes
<apokryphos> (making sure you first have kubuntu-desktop installed)
<nxv_> hume: this file doesn't exist
<nxv_> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig says:
<nxv_> Not replacing deleted config file /etc/fonts/local.conf
<nxv_> when i dou a touch /etc/fonts/local.conf
<nxv_> it is deleted after
<nxv_> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<hume> is there another local.conf anywhere, in you home dir for instance?
<manveru> my solution is always - purge something :)
<nxv_> apokryphos: all is uptodate
<nxv_> i have no further idears
<nxv_> beside a reinstallation :(
<soundmaster80> i would like to know how i can add a device to system menu >storage media, i have added the folder to /media but it's not showing up
<manveru> nxv_: lemme try to help you
<manveru> nxv_: you got two programs you want to install
<manveru> nxv_: and they need a fonts you don't have?
<nxv_> manveru: im thankful for any solution
<manveru> a/font||fonts
<nxv_> manveru: eboard and xboard are installed but cant be executed
<manveru> board-games?
<nxv_> apt should have taken care of the dependencies
<nxv_> yes eboard
<manveru> mom, trying to install them
<nxv_> xboard was just another try
<nxv_> but i want to use eboard
<manveru> ok it runs
<manveru> but it looks awful...
<nxv_> kcontrol seems to know all fonts
<nxv_> might it be a bash config trouble
<manveru> yeah
<manveru> i don't think it uses anything from bash
<manveru> there is a font-server
<nxv_> manveru: when u define eboard as awful what would u suggest to play chess only?
<manveru> i play Go :)
<nxv_> manveru: there is no more fontserver since quite a time afaik integrated in xorg/xserver 
<nxv_> qgo?
<manveru> yeah
<manveru> but it's no eye-candy as well
<manveru> and you want to play chess
<nxv_> id loved eboard so far
<nxv_> is xfst installed on ur sytem?
<manveru> there is lack for beauty board-games
<manveru> no
<nxv_> if u want to laugh run 3dchess
<nxv_> oh my good
<manveru> uhm
<manveru> how do i run it?
<nxv_> install 3dchess
<nxv_> 3Dc
<manveru> unusual name...
<CyberMad> does anyone know how to install glibc ?
<nxv_> CyberMad: i gues u have it installed when ur system is up running
<manveru> argh!?
<nxv_> manveru: mad
<manveru> nice idea...
<CyberMad> how to check it?
<manveru> but bad implementation...
<nxv_> CyberMad: dpkg -l | grep glibc
<CyberMad> ok i'll try.. thank u so much..
<nxv_> CyberMad: i hope for u that u have no trouble with glibc
<manveru> CyberMad: what do you need the glibc for?
<manveru> CyberMad: guess you didn't wake up and thought 'hey, the last thing to reach enlightening is glibc'
<CyberMad> i am installing freeradius and looks like have problem with it..
<manveru> i thought you installed freeradius with no further problems?
<CyberMad> no, still have few problems here like adding users and mysql
<CyberMad> >.<
<manveru> what errors do you get?
<manveru> nxv_: sorry that i can't help you more...
<nxv_> manveru: thanks for the attempt
<nxv_> if i just knew where to find further advie
<nxv_> +c
<manveru> nxv_: it really sucks to see the board-games on linux compared to the windows ones tho...
<CyberMad> when running radiusd -X, and do the "radtest test test localhost 0 secret" the end of the reply said that access reject... still don't know why..
<nxv_> perhaps i shoul reinstall. as i am not entirly shure if i did so after breezy final rlease
<manveru> nxv_: yeah, i guess something is b0rken
<Strike4ce> I edited my xorg file Now Im on the recovery mode. How do istart up my backup xorg.conf?
<manveru> CyberMad: and how do you get the idea that glibc is the cause of your trouble?
<manveru> Strike4ce: did you make a backup?
<Strike4ce> anyone help me?
<Strike4ce> manveru yes with the backup tool Konserv I think?
<manveru> Strike4ce: uh... never used Konserv :)
<kazu> hi there
<Strike4ce> apokryphos can you help me?
<CyberMad> because the radius book that i read said that i need to check the glibc, gmake, gcc and binutils before do the ./configure command
<manveru> Strike4ce: however, the essentials being just copy your backedup xorg.conf back to /usr/X11/xorg.conf
<Strike4ce> manveru kubuntu auto backsup the file anyways. How do i get it started?
<manveru> Strike4ce: since i don't know where your backup is, i can't tell you the exact command
<manveru> CyberMad: this is just the std-blabla at the beginning of a compilation
<manveru> CyberMad: but since the ssl didn't throw an exception i'm not so sure there are no others
<manveru> CyberMad: that cause trouble
<manveru> Strike4ce: but wait a second, i'll fire up Konserv, wanted to check it out some time ago
<manveru> ah, handy tool that is
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: with what?
<manveru> Strike4ce: i guess you just have to click on restore?
<Strike4ce> apokryphos I edited my Xorg.conf file and now Im in recovery mode. I need to reedit
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: I'd recommend just doing the manually-guided dpkg-reconfigure
<manveru> yeap...
<Strike4ce> How?
<manveru> try 'sudo dexconf'
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Strike4ce> I have an ati driver. Will I have to go back into it and change the ati driver to fglrx? I know that in reconfigure xorg it doesnt work right
<manveru> btw, the tray-icon for Konserv sucks....
<Strike4ce> Can I edit my xorg.conf file again from cli?
<manveru> sure
<manveru> you can do everything from cli...
<Strike4ce> what is the command?
<manveru> even drawing images...
<manveru> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Strike4ce> What is the command to start it back up?
<Strike4ce> manveru?
<musik> im trying to download the edubuntu iso...and i have the ubuntu breezy install cd......is there any way to get edubuntu iso in a quicker way????/
<manveru> Strike4ce: starting what?
<Strike4ce> starting up kubuntu from the cli screen
<manveru> musik: you can install edubuntu right away
<manveru> Strike4ce: you are in recovery-mode?
<Strike4ce> I edited the xorg.conf file and corrected the mistake
<Strike4ce> yes
<Strike4ce> is it startx?
<manveru> Strike4ce: or did you start normal and you are only in console?
<manveru> try 'kdm'
<musik> manveru: i wanna do a fresh install.....right now im on kubuntu...and get an edubuntu bootsplash..
<Strike4ce> thanx manveru
<Strike4ce> You gonna be here for a while?
<manveru> yeap
<Strike4ce> I need some more help
<musik> any other way????/
<manveru> musik: i don't think there's a faster way - maybe via jigdo
<manveru> musik: but then you would need your old iso in jigdo as well
<musik> manveru: what is jigdo? plz explain??
<musik> old iso??
<Strike4ce> I have a dell inspiron 8600 laptop with ati mobility radeon 9600 pro turbo 128mb, with 15.4 inch LCD monitor the resolution is 1280x800, but kubuntu will only go as high as 1280x768.
<manveru> musik: jigdo is a little app wich helps you getting your cds faster
<musik> manveru: how? can i use it right now to get edubuntu faster? how?
<Strike4ce> In other words when I am in kubuntu the image does'nt fill the entire screen. I have a small black space all the way around.
<manveru> musik: i'm not even sure it works with ubuntus - did use it for debian so far
<Strike4ce> manveru you know anything about fixing that?
<kkathman> Greetings all :)
<manveru> Strike4ce: maybe configuring your xorg.conf?
<manveru> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> howdy manveru  :)
<manveru> Strike4ce: but maybe the #xorg guys can help you a bit more
<musik> what is down speed & upspeed?
<manveru> musik: down is to your computer, up is from your computer
<manveru> musik: common names in the filesharing-area
<musik> manveru: what gets up FROm my computer when im downloading something?
<manveru> musik: guess you use torrent
<manveru> musik: you get your files from others, in exchange you provide the files you downloaded to others
<musik> yup ktorrent......
<manveru> this is so that everyone can go up in speed the more people download a file
<manveru> not the other way round
<manveru> some people do only uploading - these are called seeds
<musik> manveru: ive put ubuntu cd into drive....and i guess im downloading something with jigdo..but where is the iso getting stored on my pc....how do i know this?
<Mez> musik - if you're using the CD - it doesnt need to use jigdo
<Mez> it'll be installing and getting the latest stuff
<musik> huh? im confused!
<spike> hi there
<musik> Mez: im using ubuntu cd with jigdo for edubuntu iso.........right now i think its scanning the ubuntu cd in my drive.....
<spike> can anybody help me with konqueror? I set the view to mulitcolumn, but anytime I reopen that settings arent kept
<icewt> spike: settings -> save view profile
<spike> icewt: did that
<spike> icewt: it saves  it as "Kubuntu File Manager"
<icewt> hm.. it should work then. there are some places where it doesn't work for me either though
<PanBlueCoalition> is it possible to select only the packages i want during installation?
<_ganymed> hallo
<_ganymed> can i uninstall exim4 together with ubuntu-minimal without problems?
<manveru> why want you uninstall exim4?
<Strike4ce> !855resolution
<ubotu> I don't know, Strike4ce
<PanBlueCoalition> is it possible to select only the packages i want during installation?
<manveru> PanBlueCoalition: maybe?
<manveru> PanBlueCoalition: since you install kubuntu, you want kde, right?
<PanBlueCoalition> yes. but i don't want certain stuff like openoffice etc.
<manveru> PanBlueCoalition: i see, i've got the installer not in mind anymore, but i think it will be possible
<manveru> PanBlueCoalition: otherwise you can uninstall it afterwards
<PanBlueCoalition> manveru: i can't seem to. using aptitute.
<manveru> just say 'sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org'
<_ganymed> because at start-up i have problems starting the MTA...
<manveru> _ganymed: you might want to reconfigure your exim4
<manveru> Strike4ce: did you get help in #xorg ?
<manveru> _ganymed: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4'
<Strike4ce> manveru they cant help
<_ganymed> i have. doesn't work....
<Strike4ce> smart asses there
<manveru> well, if they can't... i'm just being helpless
<manveru> _ganymed: what is the problem on startup?
<zer0time> hi all
<kkathman> hello zer0time :)
<manveru> PanBlueCoalition: is that working?
<zer0time> I got 2 internet devices ra0 and eth0, ra0 is the one receiving internet traffic, eth0 and my xbox are connected with a crossed cable, and in windows, I share my conection for the xbox to go online, but under linux, I wonder if its possible, I tried firestarter app, not much results, please help
<_ganymed> just needs endless time. before installing dhcp3 it told me that it couldn't start the dhcp server, but this seems to be fixed now
<manveru> _ganymed: do you have a dhcp-server?
<manveru> _ganymed: like a switch or another computer
<PanBlueCoalition> manveru: haven't tried yet. i reverted to my old distro.
<_ganymed> manveru: it is installed, but only because ubuntu-minimal requires it. otherwise i would like to get rid of it (and of some other stuff).
<zer0time> kkathman: ics under linux, 
<manveru> _ganymed: you need a MTA....
<kkathman> zer0time: ??
<_ganymed> actually, i don't think so. i am not familiar with an mta...
<manveru> _ganymed: but if you had the problem with dhcp, i think that your dhclient looks for a dhcp-server in the network, this takes forever if you don't disable it
<zer0time> can you read what I wrote before?
<zer0time> kkathman: kkathman  I got 2 internet devices ra0 and eth0, ra0 is the one receiving internet traffic, eth0 and my xbox are connected with a crossed cable, and in windows, I share my conection for the xbox to go online, but under linux, I wonder if its possible, I tried firestarter app, not much results, please help
<zer0time> when I enable ics in firestarter, it gives me an error
<zer0time> any clue?
<manveru> sorry, gotta go... somebody would help _ganymed ?
<kkathman> zer0time: well, ICS and Firestarter (which is just a front end for iptables) is about all thats possible I think.
<zer0time> not me, must be helped as well
<_ganymed> thanks very much
<_ganymed> i gotta go too. cu all
<_ganymed> great channel 
<kkathman> zer0time: I dont know why you cant network everything and let your router do the work?
<kkathman> zer0time: I am assuming that you are networking now?
<zer0time> well, the ftp transfers are faster if the roter is not in the middle
<zer0time> and since I ftp my xbox, and do really big transfers
<zer0time> need this setup
<kkathman> zer0time: so instead you want to take up cycles on your Linux box doing firewalling then
<kkathman> and if thats the case, firestarter/iptables is the right approach
<zer0time> yeah, but how?
<kkathman> the router is cleaner and has a hard firewall too...just my 2cents
<kkathman> zer0time: you'll need to basically configure your linux box as a router, and then NAT translate on the backend (but Im not a iptables expert)
<kkathman> Im not so sure that you'll get the performance you want
<zer0time> kkathman: dhcp server wont start
<zer0time> dont know why
<snikker> hi, i must remove "lsb-base 3.0" and reinstall "lsb-base 2.0", how can i do?
<snikker> no ones?
<zer0time> sudo apt-get remove lsb-base // sudo apt-get update // sudo apt-get install lsb-base
<snikker> zer0time: ok, i try...
<snikker> zer0time: it say to me that fore remove lsb-base i must remove 425 packages :-(  No, another way?
<kkathman> zer0time: sorry had a phone call
<kkathman> zer0time: you have a connection to the net right? No problems there?
<kkathman> zer0time: You might try reading this...its for RedHat, but the principles should be the same in Breezy: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/custom-guide/s1-dhcp-configuring-server.html
<kkathman> zer0time: or this might be better: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/DHCP-Server.html
<Strike1> damn I have no idead
<Strike1> Idea how to fix this issue?
<kkathman> brb
<Strike1> My display is capable of 1280x800, but kubuntu will only show 1280x768
<CyberMad> how to find the version of glibc that we use in Linux? i'm using Kubuntu..
<kkathman> Strike1: you will need to do the configuration of your xorg.conf
<Strike1> kkathman that doesnt work.
<Strike1> I have tried that
<kkathman> Strike1: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<Strike1> In the xorg.conf it even shows 1280x800
<Strike1> reconfigure screws everything up
<kkathman> Probably a driver then..not compatible with linux
<kkathman> check with your manufacturer
<Strike1> I have an ati mob radeon 9600 card
<kkathman> ATI and Linux dont get along often
<Strike4ce> Well my 3d is working. I have a good image, but it doesnt fill the screen. Its just short 12
<Strike4ce> 1280x768
<Strike4ce> needs to be 1280x800
<Strike4ce> Windows works
<kkathman> well Im sure the driver was written for windows :)
<Strike4ce> apparently, but xorg should have adapted their driver to fit a standard 1280x800 screen
<Strike4ce> not 1280x768. Wtf???
<kkathman> well, no, Xorg doesnt really adapt a driver
<kkathman> Xorg just uses what's available
<kkathman> it just sounds like there isnt a driver available for that video card...have you checked with ATI support?
<Strike4ce> Can I replace the xorg driver with the ati rpm?
<kkathman> uhmm... I think some people say you can with something called "alien" but I dont know anything about it
<kkathman> is the source available?
<Strike4ce> kkathman yes alien and its on the official ati site
<Strike4ce> So I should uninstall the xorg driver?
<kkathman> if they are providing an open source driver, chances are the source is available...but maybe not, ATI is a little hostile to the LInux world
<Strike4ce> and then try the new driver
<kkathman> Have you spoken to an ATI technician?
<Strike4ce> kkathman is that going to cost me?
<Strike4ce> lol
<kkathman> no clue
<kkathman> usually not
<kkathman> but I cant say for sure
<kkathman> did you buy the computer from a manufacturer or make it yourself?
<Strike4ce> its a dell inspiron 8600 laptop
<kkathman> ok, well I assume it came with windows :)
<kkathman> Dell has good LInux technicians, but Im not sure they'll help you much unless they installed it (not likely)
<kkathman> But its worth a shot... believe it or not, I've actually had Dell techs help me on stuff when they didnt have to.
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> ???
<kkathman> hello
<ubuntu> Thats my first trip to the Internet with Kubuntu today and i must say, Kubuntu is very good!
<kkathman> Glad you like it..welcome to the family :)
<ubuntu> Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ubuntu> ??
<kkathman> most of everyone in this channel I would believe are using Kubuntu
<kkathman> including myself
<ubuntu> Aha.
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<kkathman> we are here to help if you have difficulties...any problems so far, ubuntu ?
<kkathman> Tm_T: o/  good day my friend:)
<Tm_T> hullo
<ubuntu> No, thanks. Im just trying it from CD.
<musik> can anyone here guide me on using jigdo?? on downloading cd iso with jigdo??
<kkathman> ubuntu so you are using just the live CD then?
<ubuntu> The problem here in Germany is that most of my friends don't like Linux and they say, Linux is not so good as Windows...
<nceterval> I just installed Kubuntu 5.10, what packages do I need to be able to compile software
<musik> im using jigdo to download an iso.....but where is the iso getting saved???
<ubuntu> I think Linux is much better
<kkathman> ubuntu well they are different operating systems, of course, and both have advantages and disadvantages
<CyberMad> how do i install mysql-devel package from kubuntu by online?
<tackat> nceterval: depends on the software
<musik> nceterval: build-essential, for kde apps u need kde devel packages too...
<kkathman> CyberMad: try installing Xampp
<kkathman> CyberMad: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<nceterval> musik: I think build-essential is what I was looking for, thank you.
<kkathman> CyberMad: Thats an all in one apache, PHP and MySQL
<musik> nceterval: welcome:)
<kkathman> CyberMad: but if you just want the mysql-dev,  you probably need to sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient14-dev  or something like that
<CyberMad> CyberMad ah :) i ever use xampp before in windows and linux too :) it's nice, but does it ok use mysql (from xampp) with freeradius?
<kkathman> do an apt-cache search libmysql  to get the exact package name, but thats close
<kkathman> CyberMad: cant speak to the freeradius, but I use Xampp exclusively...easiest and most reliable way to get that envirornment in my book
<ubuntu> A question: Am I able to install Ubuntu/Kubuntu on my HD with a normal Windows partition? I had problems with this.
<kkathman> ubuntu: you can, yes, but there's alot to it...its complicated and its dangerous to an extent...if you try, be sure to back up everything!
<kkathman> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ubuntu> But why is it on a ext2 partition not so strenght?
<CyberMad> kkathman thanks :)
<kkathman> CyberMad: no prob
<kkathman> ubuntu: cuz thats the way it is :)
<Strike4ce> How do i get this to go directly to my desktop? sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old
<kkathman> what do you mean "go directly to your desktop" ?
<kkathman> thats a copy command
<Strike4ce> I want it to copy to desktop
<kkathman> you want to see the contents of the xorg.conf file?
<icewt> cp /etc/X11/corg.conf ~/Desktop ?
<kkathman> ?
<icewt> xorg.conf
<Strike4ce> no, I want to make a backup copy so I can use it later if I need it
<kkathman> whats wrong with your original command?
<kkathman> thats the right one
<Strike4ce> How do I find it? I dont know how
<kkathman> find it?  It will be in /etc/X11
<kkathman> navigate to it
<kkathman> cd
<kkathman> cd /etc/X11
<kkathman> ls -l
<kkathman> ?????
<Strike4ce> what is ls -1?
<Strike4ce> what does that mean?
<kkathman> the equivalent of the dir in DOS
<icewt> man ls
<kkathman> lists the files in a directory, with a long listing
<Strike4ce> ok so it will be called /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old
<kkathman> if you just want a list, just type ls
<kkathman> yes
<Strike4ce> ls gives all the files?
<mariux> how can i set konquerors timeout?
<kkathman> Strike4ce: all of the regular files, yes
<Strike4ce> so X11 will be there?
<kkathman> Strike4ce:  if you want the system files, add an "a'....like  ls -la
<kkathman> X11 is a directory
<kkathman> so you navigate to the directory with "cd (change directory)"   cd /etc/X11
<kkathman> that locates you to that directory level
<kkathman> then ls -l  will show you all the files in that directory
<kkathman> or, use konqeror :)
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> howdy nalioth  :)
<nalioth> kkathman: howdy professor
<kkathman> nalioth: Im not a prof anymore...you took my hat away last night :)
<kkathman> Im just a dweebie post grad I think
<kkathman> HIya tvo :)
<nalioth> kkathman: only cuz ya interupted me on my favorite activity
<kkathman> nalioth: well, I will know better next time...sorry bout that
<nalioth> kkathman: ya get your cronjob functioning, you program developer you?
<kkathman> I suppose...will know Friday
<tvo> yo kkathman :)
<nalioth> kkathman: does it work when you run konvkill in terminal?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> I appreciated that #!bin/bash tidbit...that really sealed the deal :)
<nalioth> so now we just need to get you sorted on "alias" and i can retire?
<Strike4ce> kkathman if i have a prolem with xorg.conf how do I start up the backup copy?
<Strike4ce> from cli
<nalioth> Strike4ce: a simple copy and rename of your backup and a X restart should suffice
<kkathman> Strike4ce: remove the new, bad one, then copy the old back
<indro> hi
<Strike4ce> ok
<kkathman> hello indro :)
<indro> how i can open non-kde apps with katapult? is that possible?
<qos> hey guys ...
<nalioth> i wouldn't rename tha backup, it the backup works, i'd copy and rename the copy
<kkathman> hi qos :)
<nalioth> indro: same way you open kde apps
<indro> hi kkathman :)
<kkathman> nalioth: yah delete the conf file and cp the old
<qos> has anybody tested krfb? i connecting from windows with ultravnc client to my kubuntu host, but the connection is simply bad.
<kkathman> nalioth:  in his case:   rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    then  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kkathman> qos I have not, sorry
<nalioth> kkathman: however it works
<tvo> qos: I used it once, connection was reliable, but slow (but it was over the internet so that was to be expected)
<Strike4ce> what is the command to delete?
<mariux> rm
<qos> tvo, i am testing over lan ... speed should be fine ;)
<Strike4ce> so rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tvo> qos: yeah, can't help you then I guess :(
<Strike4ce> ok what Im wanting to do is install the ati rpm driver. I will use alien then, should I uninstall the xorg driver or force insti the ATI driver?
<Strike4ce> force install
<nalioth> Strike4ce: what kkathman posted will work
<Strike4ce> ok you have any knowledge on the ATI scheme?
<indro> nolioth, ah yes you are right, i have tried with skype but that is not open source maybe because that it dont work... firefox also not work because it want open Firefox Central bookmark but i dont have this bookmark under konqueror, how i can start firefox with kapatult?
<Strike4ce> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<qos> no problem, which remote server do you use? i was thinking about vnc4server ...
<Strike4ce> already using that one
<Strike4ce> I have the xorg driver currently installed. I want to install the Driver from the ATI website.
<Strike4ce> Do i need to uninstall the xorg driver and then install the officialati driver or can I force install?
<kkathman> Strike4ce: I dunno if there is a conflict between the two being installed at the same time. Again I'd have to refer you to the ATI folks :(
<kkathman> off hand, I'd say its not a great idea to have both..but I cant say for sure
<Strike4ce> I dont want them installed at the same time
<indro> nalioth?
<Strike4ce> I want the official ATI driver installed I currently have the xorg driver. SHould I remove it or force install the ATI driver?
<nalioth> indro: katapult should open anything you ask it to. perhaps it's the way you ask
<nalioth> Strike4ce: do either one, you can always go back to your backed up xorg.conf
<Strike4ce> ok
<indro> i did Alt + Space, then type firefox
<nalioth> Strike4ce: your machine is not gonna explode
<Strike4ce> lol thanx for the reassurance This is my baby keeps my sanity when Im away from home
<indro> can you try that? then you see what i mean..
<Strike4ce> im on my desktop its the abused redheaded stepchild
<tvo> indro: it's a known problem that you can't choose between different matches in katapult
<Strike4ce> My laptop is the spoiled brat
<Strike4ce> My wife hates the both LOL
<indro> two, then it exist no way to start firefox with katapult?
<Strike4ce> Jealous bitch! LMAO!
<Strike4ce> what is the command for force install?
<indro> two, do you know where is that firefox central bookmark? i think it work when i delete it but dont know where is it (dont find it under konqueror - bookmark)
<nalioth> indro: patience, i dont run breezy on this machine, and am consulting another
<nalioth> indro: your firefox bookmarks are in ~/.firefox or ~/.mozilla-firefox
<indro> nalioth, its not a firefox bookmark, it open konqueror...
<nalioth> indro: then look in ~/.kde
<tvo> indro: if you open it through katapult it's opened in the default browser
<tvo> by default, that's konqueror, also for firefox bookmarks
* nalioth wonders about katapult, it didnt start on his machine  :(
<tvo> alt+f2, type katapult and press enter :)
<kkathman> nalioth: Im finding less and less to excited about Katapult
<kkathman> I'd rather just use alt-F2
<nalioth> kkathman: well, it's quite a rough beta
<kkathman> nalioth: Oh no....Im sure its ok...just that I dont find it usefull
<Knowerrors> How do you review the results of synaptic installing packages... the log or such of that?
<nalioth> this is vexin the snot outta me
<indro> two, yeah it was a firefox bookmark, deleted the bookmark, restart katapult, now it work, thanks :)
<kkathman> nalioth: katapult?
<Linuxmaster> Hello
<nalioth> kkathman: yes, professor
<kkathman> wow Ubuntu you have been promoted to Linuxmaster!
<kkathman> nalioth: had you started katapult before?
<Linuxmaster> Is there any way to change the KDE Desktop on the Kubuntu live-CD with the XPDE Desktop?
<Linuxmaster> Yes, I've changed my name
<nalioth> Linuxmaster: you'll have to follow the steps at xpde.com, but be careful, you'll have to modify the steps, cuz theirs wont work as written
<kkathman> Linuxmaster: why do you want to use XPDE?
<nalioth> whats the magic key combo to bring up katapult?
<kkathman> and I doubt that you can change anything on the live CD :)
<nalioth> kkathman: sure ya can
<kkathman> nalioth: alt-f2 then type katapult
<kkathman> nalioth: really??? how can you do that when you are running off the CD?
<nalioth> kkathman: no pissed at you, but that is so redundant. why would i launch a launcher for a launcher?
<nalioth> kkathman: you can install anything you like on the livecd
<nalioth> kkathman: kind of useless if you ask me (all that work wasted when you power down)
<Linuxmaster> The XPDE Desktop is a bit nicer than the KDE Desktop
<kkathman> nalioth: the idea is that you need only start katapult once that way..any time after that its available through alt-space
<kkathman> Linuxmaster: To each his own but I doubt that...you've just brought up Kubuntu...how do you know?
<kkathman> Linuxmaster: KDE is INFINITELY configurable
<kkathman> nalioth: so you basically type alt-f2, type katapult....thereafter its just alt-space and katapult comes up
<nalioth> well now i think even less of katapult
<Linuxmaster> I said, that's the first trip Online with Kubuntu.
<kkathman> yes, like I said..I'll just put an icon on the desktop or on my tray for those things I need quickly, then alt-f2 and do anything else
* nalioth sees no function in katapult
<kkathman> hehe
* kkathman feels exonerated...may I have my professor hat back now?
<nalioth> kkathman: ya never lost it, bubba, just got whacked with it for interupting my ROTS
* kkathman promises not to bother nalioth again while watching any major motion picture :)
<nalioth> kkathman: grr! no, i'm carryin on more than is necessary
* olwin_ is away: Away at the moment
* nalioth just wonders why professor kkathman is not on friendly terms with uncle google?
<kkathman> nalioth: that #!bin/bash thing is that particular to ubuntu, cuz my Linux Administrator guide didnt mention it.
<Linuxmaster> Makes it sence to install Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Edubuntu on an extern Hard Disk?
<nalioth> kkathman: it is NOT particular to ubuntu
<nalioth> Linuxmaster: it will not work on an external
<kkathman> yah yah yah...well if I have a resource here I dont go to Google, and my LInux admin guide has a whole section on writing shell scripts, but never mentioned #!bin/bash
<nalioth> kkathman: then it is lacking critical information
<kkathman> in fact it just said you can write the command and save it, chmod +X and yer done
<Blissex> kkathman: well, I can confirm that is a very common UNIX thing.
<kkathman> yah well its a good thing ta know :)
<kkathman> and I learned it the hard way....head still hurt from being smacked
<Linuxmaster> nalioth: Is this true? Where's the problem? At the Ubuntuwebsite they say, you are able to install it on a USB Stick.
<Blissex> kkathman: it may not be in the shell scripting chapter. Because it can be used for any scripting language. And it is a kernel feature, not a shell feature.
<nalioth> Linuxmaster: "IF" your machine supports booting from a USB stick
<nalioth> Linuxmaster: to my knowledge, lilo, grub and yaboot dont play well with external hard drives
<kkathman> Blissex: ahhh ok..perhaps thats it...the chapter I was reading particularly put a linux command on line 1 and an echo command on line two, had you save it and the allegedly execute it from the command line
<Linuxmaster> Aha, So I won't buy an external Hard Disk for Linux :-)
<kkathman> but then I didnt read alot further blah blah  shame on me
<nalioth> Linuxmaster: sure you can, use it for storage
<kkathman> hmm booting from a USB..interesting concept...I think IBM does that on some of their machines in fact
<nalioth> kkathman: most newer vintage machines support it
<kkathman> right...but I believe you have to include it when you set up things in the BIOS...i.e. the sequence of bootable devices
<nalioth> kkathman: up on your alias?
<kkathman> The TV show?
<nalioth> kkathman: the alias in you
<slicslak> what is the package name for the win32 codecs for mplayer?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell slicslak about w32deb
<Blissex> Linuxmaster: USB external hard drives are not very reliable. But Firewire ones are much better, especially if they have Oxford Semiconductor chipsets
<kkathman> nalioth: you mean aliasing a long command using a smal one kind of thing right?
<kkathman> The only time I would use an ext USB drive is for backup or recovery purposes
<nalioth> kkathman: yes, it's quite addictive
<kkathman> but others may disagree
<kkathman> yah hehe
<kkathman> the only one I have is "gh"
<Cenuij> heyas, could someone point me at a mirros where i can grab some packages?
<Cenuij> mirror*
<kkathman> oh wait I forgot I have ulb too.  gh = go home = cd /~  and ulb is cd /usr/local/bin :)
<nalioth> kkathman: did you know "cd" takes you home?
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> if you arent at root I guess
* olwin_ is back.
<kkathman> but I can see if you are a big command line guru using pipes and the like, aliases would be much more useful
<nalioth> kkathman: aliases are supposed to save you typing
<kkathman> right exactly..thats why I say that a command line guru that uses all those things could really make use of aliases :)
<nalioth> for instance, "alias build=./cofigure && make && sudo checkinstall" get me 3 commands and a built deb for 5 letters and an enter key
<kkathman> excellent example :)
* tvo adds "alias um=unsermake -p && sudo unsermake -p install"
<tvo> does anyone know how I can force konsole to reload .bash_profile?
<slicslak> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> tvo: "source bash_profile"
<tvo> nalioth: cool, thanks
<nalioth> tvo: any text rc file(s) you want to be immediately taken notice of you can "source"
<_master> hi someone can help me to configure samba
<_master> i use kubuntu 5.10
<_master> and when i put the adm pwd doesn't work why
<kkathman> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<indro> hi
<indro> how i can hibernate from kde?
<indro> ?
<tvo> indro: laptop or desktop?
<indro> laptop
<tvo> then I don't know, there should be a klaptopdaemon which handles hibernation I think
<tvo> though I have no laptop, so I'm just guessing
<indro> its there, thx n'cya :)
* kkathman suggests that indro use Google, which has lots on the subject :)
<bascht> Hey. Does anyone know why the <Alt>+<F2> Shortcut is broken in Kubuntu 5.10's Gnome-Installation?
<kkathman> bascht: if you installed just kubuntu, you dont have gnome
<kkathman> alt-f2 works fine in KDE tho
<bascht> kthathman: It works fine in KDE, I know. But I also installed the Gnome-Desktop-Package. :)
<nyarltep> sup fellas
<nyarltep> i am happy un
<nyarltep> ubuntu recognized my usb wifi device
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<nyarltep> i switch from a live cd to a real intall
<nyarltep> it loads webpages faster than my recent xp install
<matrix> hi
<matrix> is kaffeine's dvb tv part broken?
<icewt> matrix: works fine for me
<icewt> watching tv at the moment
<matrix> icewt: i can scan channels but dont get all. one stations seems to be out of range.
<matrix> so scanning runs infinite
<matrix> i do stop scanning and add the rest of the channels
<matrix> after klicking done kaffeine just hangs up
<matrix> with the next kaffeine start up i can see the channels i found but they are greyed out
<icewt> hmm.. strange. i guess it depends on the defined scanning range
<icewt> ah, well, that's because you don't have kaffeine-xine installed
<icewt> install it and select settings -> player engine -> xine
<matrix> icewt thx allot
<matrix> playback is choppy
<icewt> you could look at settings -> xine engine parameters -> video -> and try different "Videodrivers". xv should be the best in most cases
<matrix> just chose xv
<matrix> still copy
<matrix> sound is fluently
<matrix> pictures complete no artefacts but half frame rate feeling
<icewt> i got no sound until i installed gstreamer0.8-plugins - not sure what was needed of the packages it included though
<icewt> but that's pretty much all i have done
<matrix> sound is fine
<matrix> when i choose nv it says can't init new Video Driver xv - using auto
<matrix> hm
<icewt> try player -> video -> turn deinterlacing off
<icewt> i must say though that kaffeine takes over twice as much resources as vdr+gxine combination
<icewt> for some reason kaffeine is a real resource hog when watching dvb
<laszlok> where would i report a bug for systemsettings?
<fatbrain> How can I avoid having to type ./executable?
<Dark^Jedi> Hi folks, are there packages for OpenTTD in Kubuntu anywhere?
<fatbrain> I just want to typ "executable"
<|mp|> hi - suddenly there is extreme cpu use on my system...
<|mp|> like kded using 20-30% cpu
<|mp|> even kmix using 12%
<|mp|> any ideas what could be causing this?
<qatsi> hi all !...im having trubbles with LimeWire install, it says i need to have java 1.4.2 or higher, i do have 1.4.2, and when i do ./runLime.sh it displays an error saying that i dont have a valid JRE...any idea ?
<|mp|>  7313 root      19   0 43780  24m 3188 R 50.2  6.7  10:15.49 Xorg
<laszlok> fatbrain: what are you trying to run?
<fatbrain> It's a tool I just downloaded
<qatsi> anyone with the java install ?
<laszlok> fatbrain: If the executable if in the current folder, you have to type ./executable, but if its in your path then you can just type executable
<fatbrain> ok, thanks
<qatsi> uhmm, anyone knows what to do with the java during LimeWire install ?
* qatsi is confused
<Dark^Jedi> Let me just try again - Anyone know of any packages for OpenTTD for Kubuntu?
<laszlok> qatsi: type in the terminal "java -version" without the quotes
<frank23> qatsi: the java you have now is probably the gnu java which is not a complete implementation
<frank23> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<frank23> !javadeb
<ubotu> I heard javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<qatsi> frank23: ok, maybe thats it, should i install JRE ?
<qatsi> laszlok: i have version 1.4.2
<frank23> qatsi: what is the complete last line of java -version?
<qatsi> frank23: version 4.0.2 20050808
<frank23> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) ?
<frank23> if you want the latest java go here http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf
<qatsi> frank23: gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<qatsi> frank23: yes, im already there, thanx :) nalioth managed to make me go there :p
<Sonny_Wertzik> has anyone here successfully compiled the new ksmoothdock 3.6?
<frank23> qatsi: ok
* nalioth tries not to make people do anything, but guide them to the answer they seek
* qatsi sees nalioth everywere :)
<qatsi> should i download JRE or JSDK ?
<laszlok> qatsiL SDK is the development kit
<frank23> qatsi: jre is fine: java runtime environment
<qatsi> laszlok frank23 thanx, ill donwload the jre :)
<qatsi> brb
<Strike4ce> How do I get into the command screen?
<kkathman> Strike4ce: where are you now?
<Strike4ce> lol I installed the official ati driver but there is a problem
<slow-motion> n8
<Strike4ce> screen is up but its all messed up
<kkathman> Strike4ce: ok...so... try ctrl-alt-F1
<kkathman> thats should take you to a console
<kkathman> assuming you got to KDE :)
<Strike4ce> I have the main page up and its blue but its all distorted
<Strike4ce> I need to get out of it
<kkathman> Strike4ce: so it looks like you got to KDE? Then hit ctrl-alt-F1 should take you to a console, if you can
<Strike4ce> ok got it thanx
<kkathman> great!
<Strike4ce> I dont know what to do now?
<matrix> re
<matrix> so its now up and running, after i setup my fglrx driver
<kkathman> Strike4ce: well you could go back to your working xorg.conf
<Strike4ce> hmm maybe I need to uninstall the standard restricted modules
<kkathman> Strike4ce: or try a different resolution
<kkathman> was there something terribly wrong with the 1280 x 1024?
<nalioth> VESA is always an option
<kkathman> I prefer American Express myself, nalioth :)
* kkathman thinks nalioth will probably hit me again with my hat
<nalioth> kkathman: ?
<flixor> evening everybody 
<kkathman> hey flixor  :)
<flixor> hya kkathman 
<kkathman> fedora is such a bloated install...I'd NEVER EVER use it again!
<flixor> why did you use it in the firstplace kkathman :) 
<kkathman> flixor: I was trying distros, like we all do :)
<libben> do we?
<libben> i just tried two
<nalioth> y'all dont be so hard on folks, redhat IS the most famous linux distro
<libben> red hat and debian
<nalioth> i started with it many many years ago
<libben> and then ubuntu and then kubuntu
<Strike4ce> does gdm stop x?
<flixor> ehm, well this is my first distro and i stick with it 
<kkathman> flixor: I started with Red Hat 9 which was ok, but it didnt recognize some older hardware I had on some machines
<flixor> kee, well everything is allmost good on this box 
<libben> i used redhat 5.6 i think it was.
<libben> then debian
<flixor> except for my promise dma controller 
<Strike4ce> How do I stop x?
<flixor> wich i fix when i compiled the kernel 
<kkathman> because of that I trired FC4 and it was just bloated
<kkathman> then I tried, Mandrake, Libranet and finally Ubuntu
<kkathman> LIbranet was pretty kewl, but they had too many broken packages :(
<Strike4ce> Can anyone tell me how to stop x?
<kkathman> libben: I almost tried debian but stumbled on Ubuntu first
<libben> debian the only choice if u really wanna be a true linux user =) 
<libben> and ubuntu/kubuntu falls under that to
<kkathman> Strike4ce: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<flixor> lol, well for me linux is linux they all got a / directory 
<flixor> :)
<kkathman> haha flixor  :)
<nalioth> Strike4ce: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Mars> Hi I have problem I installed BitTornado (and BitTorrent) by apt-get but now i dont know how to run it
<nalioth> kkathman: ctrl-alt-backspace boomerangs X
<kkathman> nalioth: sorry
<raphink> Mars: the programs begin with bt
<raphink> bttrack, btdownload, btdownloadgui
<raphink> etc.
<nalioth> Mars: open a console and type "btdownloadcurses file.torrent" or install bittornado-gui and use it instead
<kkathman> nalioth: I never know where Strike4ce is on a screen
<raphink> or get qtorrent ;)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congrats to pef the new MOTU | Breezy Released! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | HAL/GPG/Konsole font fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Jeevan> anyone know of any programs that can record microphone input from console?
<kkathman> or use the bit torrent on the K menu :)
<nalioth> kkathman: not ktorrent, i hope
<kkathman> nalioth: the one thats under K-menu, Internet
<Mars> Intresting my liquid weather theme is not updateing weather
<kkathman> I was into superkaramba for a while, but it tends to eat CPU cycles and warms the chip :)
<nalioth> Mars: sometimes my weather applet doesnt update, either (the panel one)
<nalioth> kkathman: chip warming works well in the winter
<icewt> it's good taking for "cool" screenshots but that's about it ;)
<kkathman> nalioth: lol. My chip was much warmer than I like it.  I had to take the sides of and put an external fan on :(
* kkathman looks for a small air conditioner for his linux box
<Losdow> hi, i just installed the kubuntu desktop package from gnome, and restarted, the kde login screen came up but once i login the gnome-look returns. Theres a lot of new stash in my menus though. Do i need to disable gnome somehow? I switched to kdm in the installation.
<foampeace> hello
<nalioth> kkathman: Losdow in sessions, you choose "kde"
<nalioth> Losdow: at the login screen
<foampeace> hello
<Losdow> ok ill try
<foampeace> can someone tell me how kcrom works? does it do its own thing or is under control by the cron services?
<foampeace> kcron
<foampeace> i wonder if kde would change its name sounds like gayde
<Strike4ce> howdo I start my old configuration?
<LeeJunFan> w!ngchun
<kkathman> Strike4ce: did you copy your old xorg.conf back?
<kkathman> hey LeeJunFan  :)
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: 
<foampeace> so i was wondering about kcron...would kron just put them into cron services? i have cron execute xmms everyday
<Losdow> nice! thanks for the help
<foampeace> where would the cron info settings be shown on the filesystem
<Strike4ce> yes
* LeeJunFan thinks I need to change my window active follows mouse cursor now.
<kkathman> foampeace: you can view them in kcron
<foampeace> kkathman: ya i know, just wondering where the configuration isin the filesystem
<kkathman> oh... hmm..no clue
<Strike4ce> how do I start from the old xorg.conf file?
<kkathman> foampeace: look under /etc  lots of cron stuff there
<kkathman> Strike4ce: did you copy it back?
<foampeace> kkathman: ya i thought to look there but saw nothing
<Strike4ce> what do you mean?
<Strike4ce> i probably need to uninstall the official ati driver
<kkathman> Strike4ce: rm the old file, then cp the old
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> Strike4ce:  you named your old file like xorg.conf-old right?
<kkathman> remember copying that?
<Strike4ce> yes
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: so you like that? That little blurb I just typed in up there that seemed to make no sense?
<kkathman> ok so... right now you have your current xorg.conf that isnt working right?
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: its ok...I know you meant well :)
<Strike4ce> yes kkathman
<Strike4ce> its up
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: well, that's because of active window follows mouse, I typed my damn root password in the wrong window :D hahah, nothing like giving your root away on IRC.
<kkathman> Strike4ce: so... you need to rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (the one that doesnt work)
<kkathman> Strike4ce: then cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (to use your backup)
* kkathman prepares to hack the machine of LeeJunFan  and reek havoc (lol)
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah :D well it WAS the passwd,for about 2 seconds after that.
<kkathman> lol
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: could be worse, I could have rm -rf /
<LeeJunFan> or mkswap /dev/hda
<kkathman> true that...or done a /msg nickserv identify in the channel
<LeeJunFan> heheh.
<LeeJunFan> I did that once, cd /tmp then rm -rf *, only I typoed on the cd and didn't pay attention to the error, left me in the last dir I was in (/), so I rm -rf'ed /, I noticed it right after I started but not before it wiped out /etc on a mailserver with about 5000 clients.
<LeeJunFan> that was a fun night.
<foampeace> anyone know where kcron stores its config files?
<kkathman> lol LeeJunFan  thats one mistake you ONLY make once
<foampeace> i need to learn cron
<LeeJunFan> The system was of course pretty much a loss with plenty of files missing all over, but /var/spool/mail was spared, so I ripped the HD out of the primary mailserver and threw it in a standby and mounted /var/spool/mail off the hold HD :)
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: you bet.
<kkathman> foampeace: just use kcron..it works great
<foampeace> it didnt really
<kkathman> foampeace: why?? its great!!
<foampeace> kkathman: it was supposed to wake me up with xmms
<kkathman> you put in what you want to do and then set the times and the interface is very easy
<kkathman> foampeace: was crond running on your system?
<foampeace> 2 days in a row...the xmms wouldnt start to wake me up...how do you explain this to an employer if i had one heh
<icewt> i think xmms has it's own alarm function (?)
<kkathman> well personally I'd get an alarm clock that was battery operated :)
<foampeace> well i didnt phone in because my cron daemon wasnt on...dont fire me
<icewt> xmms-alarm
<foampeace> icewt: ya that didnt work either
<kkathman> hmm Im seeing a bigger problem here then
<foampeace> di wonder if it has to do with the screensaver or a conflict with streamtuner...i put streamtuner on at night and the alarm to go off for the morning
<foampeace> kkathman: does crond show as cron?
<kkathman> yes that was a typo :)
<kkathman> sorry bout that
<foampeace> then its there
<foampeace> can i test it for today?
<kkathman> sure
<kkathman> why not
<Strike4ce> ok time for another reinstall
<foampeace>  is this the way i execute it in kcron ?xmms audioslave.pls
<foampeace> kron only does in 5 min intervals
<kkathman> foampeace: so you wanna wake up at 7:58?
<Strike4ce> what is the command to start kde?
<foampeace> no matter..im just testing so i have to wait 5 mins to see if it works
<kkathman> oh  haha... yah 5 mins
<kkathman> Strike4ce: I think its kdeinit
<foampeace> why does it sound like gayde
<foampeace> how bout a new name
<foampeace> lets think of a new one
<foampeace> what does kde stand for
<icewt> k desktop environment
<foampeace> kkathman: xmms didnt go off
<foampeace> i must not be doing it right
<foampeace> does kcron have to be open?
<foampeace> reading handbook
<qos> hey guys ...
<qos> i ve got two new kubuntu machines, one is my desktop one is my server... how can i easiliy work from my desktop with the GUI from the server?
<kkathman> foampeace:  hmmm
<kkathman> foampeace: no kcron shouldnt have to be open
<kkathman> the cron process has to be running
<izut> qos: You can use Xnest and open a remote desktop there.
<qos> how to do this?
<kkathman> foampeace: may be a dumb question but you DID save the crontab right?
<kkathman> i.e. you went to File --> Save ?
<foampeace> cront didnt go off again hmmm
<foampeace> i saved yes
<foampeace> maybe i have to run as root
<foampeace> how can user edit etc files
<kkathman> no you dont have to run as root
<kkathman> there are some suggestions in the help
<nalioth> qos: use xforwarding
<nalioth> izut: why xnest? xforwarding is built into the xserver
<izut> nalioth: Dunno xforwarding.
<nalioth> izut: it's a basic feature of X
<nalioth> no extra proggys needed
<izut> You mean: export DISPLAY=$REMOTE_HOST:0 ?
<foampeace> kkathman: ya the help doesnt say much
<nalioth> izut: i mean enable xforwrding in your ssh config on teh server and start an x session over ssh from the client
<kkathman> foampeace: ok...well Im stumped then...cuz it should work
<izut> nalioth: I thought he wanted both desktops at same time like rdesktop or vnc...
<foampeace> kkathman: im trying without the run every day option
<nalioth> qos appears asleep at this time, anyway
<foampeace> the kcron command works, but it does not execute at the scheduled time
<foampeace> maybe it has to do with the cron daemon itself
<zoldar> hello, does anybody know, from where can I get msttcorefonts package? I doesn't seem to be available even in universe/multiverse ...?
<nalioth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<nalioth> zoldar: look again, please
<zoldar> ok thanks
<kkathman> nalioth: you type so fast :)
<nalioth> kkathman: i'm an advanced AI
<kkathman> foampeace: if you think there is a bug, you can report it at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> nalioth: yes I know :)
<foampeace> kkathman: do you know how to start and stop the cron daemon?
<kkathman> foampeace: why do you want to do that?
<kkathman> cron is designed to start once and run forever
<foampeace> kkathman: i mean restart it
<foampeace> no restart?
<kkathman> there are no parameters for cron that I know of
<kkathman> foampeace: you can have cron re-read its crontab I think with crontab -e  or something like that
<kkathman> you might try crontab -l to see if your job is there tho
<foampeac1> trying gcrontab
<mth`MAW> Good night
<rysiek> hello guys
<rysiek> anybody here? :)
<nalioth> rysiek: no we're all in alaska, watching the whales
#kubuntu 2006-10-30
<Chousuke> you may simply implement it badly.
<bobbyyu> There, it's normal
<bobbyyu> Thanks
<caseyomah> Any computer (technology) can emulate any other computer (technology) given enough time.
<softmaster>  is there any way to use subtitles with rmvb in kubuntu please ?
<aterphasma> so... again with the wondering about battery monitor/ACPI
<caseyomah> softmaster: Sorry, I'mve never used rmvb.
<Chousuke> softmaster: try with helix player/realplayer
<Chousuke> Real player for Linux is actually quite good
<Trollinator> i prefer mplayer.
<caseyomah> Chousuke: Not like the Win32 version that glitches everything but itself?
<Trollinator> it's like FAST!
<Chousuke> caseyomah: not like that at all.
<sorush20> my printer is pcl how do I get it to work do I have to do anything special?
<sorush20> !pcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chousuke> caseyomah: it's a nice GTK2 app.
<Chousuke> caseyomah: it doesn't have apps and weird gimmicks either.
<Trollinator> GTK2 apps are never nice :p
<Chousuke> ..
<softmaster> this cant be
<Chousuke> ads*
<Chousuke> Trollinator: shush
<softmaster> because realplayer doesnt support subtitles
<Chousuke> oh, well. :/
<softmaster> anyone knows
<softmaster> ?
<Trollinator>  because realplayer doesnt support subtitles  <--yep. That's because it's GTK based :D
<Chousuke> try running the rmvb with mplayer and specify the subtitle file manually.
<caribou8> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Chousuke> Trollinator: Don't lie. :P
<caseyomah> softmaster: I know oKle supports subtitles, but that's just for DVD.
<VanessaE> ok that was a rather long 30 mins.....
<caribou8> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<TheNameless> hello
<caseyomah> How would I allow a Win32 Box to open a Remote Desktop to KDE?
<teledyn> mplayer, xine, vlc all support subtitle files
<Trollinator> everyone should switch to Qt. GTK should be re-implemented as a layer upon Qt as far as possible for legacy apps (like GNOME) and all future development should take place on Qt and KDE
<TheNameless> what is the command, where i can see how much bytes are free, .. on my harddisk?
<Trollinator> caseyomah: Google for Xming
<fdoving> TheNameless: 'df'
<Trollinator> TheNameless: df -h
* caseyomah is googling...
<georgeb> caseyomah: if you want to remote connect to the kde from windows download a vnc client
<Zarephath> I need to identify ip addresses assigned inside my local lan...I have 4 computer that are using static ips..I have one that is getting ip assigned via dhcp...what tool would I use to find out the ip assigned via dhcp from a different computer?
<Trollinator> arp -a
<TheNameless> Trollinator: thanks,... oh it isn't musch ^^
<Chousuke> arp -a? :P
<b3r53rk> hello everyone
<TheNameless> much ...
<omicron> hi. i use an us keyboard layout on kubuntu edgy with alt-intl. with dapper I was able to enter umlauts with the deadkeys. that does not work any more. can there be a problem with utf-8?
<Chousuke> that shows something different :P
<Trollinator> um...yes
<aterphasma> what's the url for the kubuntu bug system?
<Trollinator> sry :)
<teledyn> try nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-254
<fdoving> aterphasma: bugs.ubuntu.com
<aterphasma> thanks
<b3r53rk> here goes the n00by question: "is there a smart way to solve dependencies?" >.<
<georgeb> caseyomah: if you want to remote connect from linux to win32 there are two ways: 1. if XP/2000 enable remote desktop connection or terminal services and on linux you can use krdc; 2. install a vnc server on windows, ant you can connect with a vnc client (ie. krdc)
<fdoving> b3r53rk: try 'sudo apt-get -f install' from konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<VanessaE> b3r53rk, normally apt does that for you.  sometimes the -f switch helps though
<Zarephath> Trollinator: Ah yes..kewl..and now for teledyn and see what that does...thanks for learning me folks :-)
<b3r53rk> thanks fdoving, i'll try it out
<b3r53rk> also thanks to VanessaE
<Trollinator> ummm... Zarephath, did that work??
<georgeb> caseyomah: to allow remote desktop connection on windows go to control panel-> system; and there's a tab with remote desktop or smth like that
<Trollinator> whatever, i must go to sleep...
<Trollinator> what time is it whereever you live?
<georgeb> Trollinator: 01:26 am
<Zarephath> trollinator: Yep somewhat...however the nmap command showed me everything..thanks
<Trollinator> is that UK?
<georgeb> Trollinator: romania; gmt+2
<Trollinator> hm.
<Zarephath> teledyn: Is is possible to get the mac address remotely of a given ip?
* Trollinator -> GMT+1
<morfic> Zarephath: ask arp maybe, just run it
<georgeb> Trollinator: you could do some  "/ctcp georgeb time" on random people :)
<b3r53rk> VanessaE, that uninstalled about everything, was that supposed to be a joke or did i miss something? ^^
<Zarephath> morfic: Kewl just specify the ip eh?
<morfic> Zarephath: i am not sure it does what you want, run it w/o options and see
<bobbyyu> Now, how to do I export the Linux Java path : /home/bobbyyu/Java/jdk1.5.0_07/bin to be global throughout the shell?
<sorush20> sorush20
<omicron> does anybody has a hit for my umlauts problem mentioned above?
<Trollinator> well, whatever
<sorush20> sorush
<Trollinator> init 0
<georgeb> Zarephath: you can find out the mac if only that computer is in your network (if you don't have to go thru the gateway to get to them :) )
<omicron> s/hit/hint/
<Trollinator> err...
<redtricycle> Is there a command line option to trash something?
<redtricycle> The mv command to the trash folder doesn't refresh the trash:/
<redtricycle> for the gui
<morfic> Zarephath: you might not see past the router
<luksan> red ktrash ;-)
<bobbyyu> I've done it before, but I forgot. Forgive me
<luksan> redtricycle: ktrash
<redtricycle> Thank you!
<redtricycle> And under ktrash --help
<redtricycle> is Note: to move files to the trash, do not use ktrash, but "kfmclient move 'url' trash:/"
<redtricycle> so that works great too =)
<fdoving> redtricycle: don't use ktrash, it's not ment to be used that way.
<cox377> I know this is not a related topic @ all but you guys are pretty switched on to this type of thing so here goes
<luksan> but i have found that in general file alteration doesn't work on kubuntu
<Zarephath> georgeb,morfic: That is just awesome..thanks for the replies..that is exaclty what I wanted to do...I have a guest in my household that has been asked not to use the internet..and she continues to ignore my request...now I can block the mac address of the wireless card and no more internet access...mwahhahahahah
<fdoving> redtricycle: 'kfmclient move file trash:/'
<georgeb> Zarephath: arp=address resolve protocol (or smth like that); it does the matching between a IP and a MAC in a network; MAC works at a lower level protocol than IP
<naur> i cant install mozilla firefox in my kubuntu, i go to adept installer - any suite and i found firefox but its in grey. i cannot go to the adept help.
<redtricycle> thank you, fdo
<cox377> i have to make suggestion to someone about eliminating audio typing, i';m trying to find a piece of kit, that can record voice straight into digital text without having to use a laptop to convert it
<Zarephath> georgeb: Yep I remember that somewhere in my minimal exposure to tcp/ip...it is unique so that mac address will no longer work when blocked in the router... ;-)
<georgeb> Zarephath: hmm.. what kind of access point do you use ?
<unix_infidel> cox377: a program or a hardware device?
<t3hwiz0rd> are there any programs that can recover formatted data for linux? similar to Get Data Back
<georgeb> Zarephath: first you have to find out what ip does that computer has now; ping that ip; then arp -a, and you will see a entry for that ip and the mac; then, if the access point has a MAC address black list or smth you can block it from there
<georgeb> Zarephath: the AP is secured with WEP/WAP ?
<Zarephath> georgeb: Well just a inexpensive linksys setup as a gateway...she is getting access from the wireless...I
<Zarephath> georgeb: nope...because xandors open community has something funky with wpa_supplicant..when I enable it on my sons computer..I can't the wireless connection to see the ssid broadcast..
<cox377> unix_infidel: a hardware device, like your normal handheld voice recorder, but can convert it straight into text that would then say be uploadable via USB. Currently all i have found records it to audio, usb upload then the PC app converts it but it takes the time of the recording to convert it to text
<Zarephath> *xandros*
<unix_infidel> cox377: never seen one, i'd like to buy one myself.
<unix_infidel> but i'd first buy a decent OCR first :)
<Zarephath> Thanks for the help!
<georgeb> Zarephath: I don't know if this applies to your access point but you can check it out: http://www.worldwidewardrive.org/linksys/linksys3.html
<cox377> unix_infidel: no idea why such a thing isn't on the market.. all it's doing surely is using the normal voice reconition software but in a handheld device
<unix_infidel> cox377: because its too intensive.
<unix_infidel> computers are more suited for it.
<rpedro> anyone else getting a 'floating point exception' when running amarok under Edgy?
<cox377> unix_infidel: true, i suppoes there is quite a lot of processing power require but in this day and age it's not a huge amount to ask for surely
<unix_infidel> cox377: it surely eis.
<unix_infidel> we can barely make PDA's that have the same power of a p3 and have battery life 2x-3x that of a laptop without it costing close to a real laptop.
<LastMall> doesn't nuance software have software for handhelds ?
<cox377> unix_infidel: i mean the it's not a greatissue that theres involvement with the PC, but if you have 6 hours of audio u have to wait 6 hours for it to convert
<unix_infidel> cox377: people have clustesr for trhat...they parallelise the content.
<cox377> unix_infidel: very true.. i hadn't really thought about the processing side of it
<cox377> unix_infidel: what exactly do you mean??
<rav3n> hey, i've just updated to edgy i haev a problem..whn the system boots up and i log in i can access read/write my fat32 part. but when i exit the session and log in again i can't access them when i double lcik on them i see no files in there
<rav3n> when i try to write
<rav3n> it says no permission
<rav3n> any help?
<georgeb> rav3n: run mount and check if that partition is mounted
<rav3n> not mounted :S
<rav3n> how can i mount it
<rav3n> ?
<georgeb> rav3n: look in /etc/fstab if it's there an entry for it
<rav3n> yeah there is
<georgeb> rav3n: then run sudo mount /path/to/folder    it should work
<rpedro> anyone else getting a 'floating point exception' when running amarok under Edgy?
<rav3n> georgeb: still nothing..this problem only occurs when i log off and log in again
<rav3n> but if i restarted i will the partitions fine
<rav3n> georgebi will see the partitions fine *
<t3hwiz0rd> how can you add or remove users from the sudo list?
<rav3n> georgeb i will see the partitions fine *
<Avdi> t3hwiz0rd-SR2: look at the /etc/sudoers file
<georgeb> rav3n: is that on some kind of removable device ?
<rav3n> nope
<rav3n> a partition of my HD
<flaccid_> t3hwiz0rd: the admin group is sudo access by default
<georgeb> rav3n: when you ran mount.. did you get any output ?
<jontec> I don't have sound in wine. T_T how do I get it?
<t3hwiz0rd> flaccid_: whats odd is the user in question doesn't have admin as a primary OR secondary group
<georgeb> rav3n: or take a look in /var/log/messages and see if you see any error when you tried to mount it
<t3hwiz0rd> flaccid_: but they can still run sudo
<rav3n> george: it mounted :)
<rav3n> georgeb: but still if i logged off it will happen again
<jontec> sorry, okay, now I'm identified... I don't have sound in wine. how do I fix it?
<rav3n> wait i'll try and come back again
<georgeb> t3hwiz0rd: login as that user and run id and check the groups
<rav3n> georgeb: same thing
<rav3n> georgeb: unmounted...
<rav3n> georgeb: any ideas?
<georgeb> rav3n: check /var/log/messages for any errors
<georgeb> rav3n: or if you see anything about mounting/umounting that partition
<jontec> anyone have problems with sound in wine?
<rav3n> nuthing at all
<rav3n> everything seems fine
<thompa> are the kubuntu edgy users here now too?
<trym|work> #ubuntu+1
<trym|work> wait
<trym|work> its relased
<trym|work> hmm
<thompa> still?
<trym|work> nevermind ;)
<thompa> heh
<trym|work> just acting on routine
<thompa> ok, why does ubuntu gnome have no disk mount utility like kde?
<navaburo> jontec, everyone has problems with wine, its just the severity.
<thompa> i have a second hard drive, thought i would try ubuntu, now back to KDE
<navaburo> jontec, what program has issues?
<jontec> it's a flash issue I believe
<jontec> it's one of my student cds that I am running
<thompa> anyone running real player on 64 version?
<nub> I have an external hard drive and a usb key and whenever I plug one in it comes up with the "open it in a new window" option. When I click the open it in a new window it doesn't do anything. Any suggestions?
<jontec> but it could also be quicktime because it's required for use
<caseyomah> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jontec> navaburo:sorry I didn't finish explaining... the video works fine, but the sounds doesn't work at all
<jontec> sound*
<navaburo> jontec, I never got several codecs to run in wine, quicktime included
<navaburo> i am not sure if it even works.
<jontec> dang. that sucks.
<jontec> 'guess I'm still windows dependent. T_T
<navaburo> jontec, well, non-free dependant typically iimplies windows dependant unfortunately
<clyrrad> Is anyone having trouble with X11 fonts?  I am trying to install xfonts-base and i get error message warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory - so I tried to manually create teh directory but still get error - can anyon help?
<navaburo> jontec, i dont know if its an option for you, but you can run a windows virtual machine inside linux. If you only need windows occasionally
<navaburo> check out qemu or vmware
<Bubba_Gump> i'm loving being windows free as i've transferred very to kubuntu (my two copper coins :) )
<navaburo> i use it for office2003
<thompa> my sounds are repeating over and over, help
<thompa> its only in kubuntu 64
<jontec> not enough memory on this compy to run vmware in linux... and my use of kubuntu is too much to run kubuntu from within windows
<clyrrad> I have a bunch of pcf.gz files in /usr/share/fonts/X11 - but I assume these are teh files I need only compressed - can anyone tell me how to install them?
<jontec> I've got 1.2Ghz and 384MB memory... not enough to do much of anything on here.
<clyrrad> can anybody help me out??
<thompa> i cant mute the sound either it wont stop
<Bubba_Gump> clyrrad, have you searched the internet for a few possible answers?
<brobison> clyrrad: Have you checked to see what is in the zip?  i.e. gzip -t pcf.gz
<clyrrad> I have been all over Google for hours
<clyrrad> no luck
<Bubba_Gump> I'll be happy to know an outcome <learning linux you see :)
<brobison> and where did you get these pcf.gz files....?
<thompa> how do i turn off the system sounds
<brobison> thompa, did you try:  SystemSettings, Sound System, uncheck Enable the sound system ?
<thompa> yes
<clyrrad> does anyone have these fonts intalled?
<Bubba_Gump> thompa: i think it may be in notifications
<clyrrad> I only had this problem since installing Edgy
<thompa> brobison: its repeating constantly
<Bubba_Gump> which ones are you hoping to turn off?
<clyrrad> on Dapper I never had this issue
<brobison> clyrrad, i am running edgy and do not see the pcf.gz files.....
<clyrrad> look in /usr/share/fonts/X11
<brobison> i did
<clyrrad> this makes no sense then....
<clyrrad> why would I have them....
<Bubba_Gump> thompa: go to system settings > notifications , then, turn off all sounds
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to compile the kernel with uinput support
<LastMall> clyrrad  update install ?
<clyrrad> brobison... where are your fonts?
<clyrrad> LastMall - what do you mean?
<LastMall> clyrrad  did you do an update install or a clean install ?
<clyrrad> clean install
<brobison> clyrrad - i have directories there
<clyrrad> go into the directory misc
<clyrrad> what do you see?
<brobison> clyrrad -- ahh... I see them there
<brobison> I suspect they are accessible in gzip format by the font server
<clyrrad> brobison - can you try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base
<clyrrad> i get this error
<clyrrad> Setting up xfonts-base (1.0.0-3ubuntu1) ...
<clyrrad> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<E[m] ess> if i have 2 computers ona  network that need updating and one downloaded all the edgy files, can the other read them from it or does it also need to download 800mb?
<brobison> clyrrad - and yet you said misc is a directory?
<clyrrad> even if you try to create that directory it does not work
<clyrrad> I would imagine misc would be a directory yes
<brobison> but you dont have that directory?
<clyrrad> can anyone else on Edgy confirm if they get the same problem trying to install the xfonts-base?
<clyrrad> nope
<clyrrad> its not there
<clyrrad> I even tried to create it
<brobison> do you have any directories in that fonts/X11 dir?
<clyrrad> but I get the same error
<Bubba_Gump> E[m] less: could you copy the files across to the computer that has yet to get edgy?
<clyrrad> yes i do
<clyrrad> 100dpi  75dpi  encodings  fonts.cache-1  misc  Type1  util
<thompa> sounds ok now, it went nuts and i had to reboot, seems its a 64 bit glitch
<brobison> so, is misc there or not -- looks like it is? --
<clyrrad> yes its tehre in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc
<clyrrad> and inside it has a bunch of .pcf.gz files
<brobison> ok -- as far as I know that is correct, what is the problem?
<clyrrad> problem is I cant install the fonts
<E[m] ess> Bubba_Gump: if i knew where tehy were i could, and where on the remote to put them
<brobison> how do you know they are not there?  Are you saying you cannot use the fonts?
<clyrrad> yes when I try to use vnc it complains the fonts are missing
<Bubba_Gump> I think you may have to download them again
<thompa> ok system notifications . found sound there
<clyrrad> brobison: were you able to run that command?
<clyrrad> or did you get the same error as me?
<brobison> i have not tried to re-install yet, still want to see exactly what is going on -- I think the xfonts-base appears to be OK
<brobison> you could look at /var/lib/dpgk/info/xfonts-base.list and see the list of what is included....
<clyrrad> if they are there the --reinstall shoudl work with out giving an error
<brobison> also, if you do xlsfonts do you not see the fonts you want?  Which specific one (s) is it complaining about?
<clyrrad> Could not init font path element /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/, removing from list!
<clyrrad> Could not init font path element /usr/share/X11/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!
<clyrrad> Could not init font path element /usr/share/X11/fonts/OTF, removing from list!
<clyrrad> and a few others
<clyrrad> but its the same error
<clyrrad> but the worst error is this one
<clyrrad> Fatal server error:
<clyrrad> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Dr_willis> those are not errors - those are messages. :) the last is an error.
<clyrrad> yes correct
<clyrrad> but I feel they are all related
<Dr_willis> of course i just got here... and seen that message befor in different cases
<clyrrad> I did some google searchign and they said to reinstall the fonts
<clyrrad> but I cant becase of the error I get with --reinstall
<brobison> The reinstall gives warnings... not errors.  It is   mentioning some other possible font directories that are not there
<Dr_willis> start at the begining..  what is giving you this error.
<clyrrad> VNC
<clyrrad> when I type vncserver
<Dr_willis> and let me guess.. you installed tightvnc...
<clyrrad> it writes those messages to the log file
<clyrrad> no
<brobison> does xlsfonts | grep fixed show that fixed is there....
<katje> #kubuntu-offtopic
<clyrrad> x11vnc
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i didenet think x11vnc used the vncserver command.
<clyrrad> im sure this is related to the fonts not being isntalled
<clyrrad> and  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base does not work
<clyrrad> Setting up xfonts-base (1.0.0-3ubuntu1) ...
<clyrrad> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  some of the 'vncserver' scripts look for xf86conf instead of the xorg.conf file. ive seen this error many a time with various vnc packages..
<brobison> warning != error
<clyrrad> ok - but it stops there
<Dr_willis>     /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc
<klondike> clyrrad: why don't you make that dir?
<clyrrad> I have made it
<clyrrad> manually
<clyrrad> it makes no difference
<Dr_willis> is where the fonts are at under ubntu.. the vncserver script normally  gets the fonts paths from the xorg config file..  IT may be looking for the wrong x11 config file.
<clyrrad> but i dont have the /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc
<klondike> clyrrad and does it containa ny kind of font?
<clyrrad> or any fonts there
<clyrrad> .. /usr/share/X11/fonts/ is empty - not folders or fonts in tthere
<klondike> and /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc
* Dr_willis reads up on x11vnc
<Dr_willis> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<clyrrad> nope nothing there
<clyrrad> its empty too
<Dr_willis> x11vnc is not started by 'vncserver'
<klondike> it's really strange
<clyrrad> vnc4server
<malick> how we use rpm
<klondike> you may have any fonts there
<Dr_willis> ls /usr/share/X11/fonts/
<Dr_willis> 100dpi  75dpi  encodings  fonts.cache-1  misc  Type1
<klondike> malick:  just use alien
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<clyrrad> I dont seem to have any fonts there that is what is so strange
<clyrrad> ls /usr/share/X11/fonts
<clyrrad> misc
<Dr_willis> Ok.. my edgy machine and dapper machine seem to differ...
<clyrrad> cd misc
<clyrrad> bash: cd: misc: No such file or directory
<clyrrad> so misc is there but you cant get into it
<malick> thanks
<clyrrad> If I go as root I can get in there - but the misc folder is empty there are not fonts in there
<Dr_willis> edgy -----> /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/
<clyrrad> do you have fonts in that folder on your system?
<Dr_willis> dapper ---> ls /usr/share/X11/fonts/
<clyrrad> Dr_willis - yes in  /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/ I have files
<clyrrad> bunch of pcf.gz files
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  thats where the vncserver script should be looking then. I am guessing the script is defaulting to the otehr dirs by mistake
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  so you are on edgy? or dapper?
<clyrrad> was on dapper before - now im on a clean install of Edgy
<malick> I want to know how we use it
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  and you installed vnc4server?
<clyrrad> yes
<Dr_willis> ok.. installing that now.. to recreate the issue.
<clyrrad> ok thanks :)
<Dr_willis> I cant belive these vncservers are STILL having this issue.
<Dr_willis> Ive trouble shot this a dozen times. :)
<clyrrad> worked great on Dapper
<Dr_willis> do a ...
<Dr_willis> ls -l /etc/alternatives/vncserver
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2006-10-29 19:34 /etc/alternatives/vncserver -> /usr/bin/vnc4server
<clyrrad> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2006-10-28 23:38 /etc/alternatives/vncserver -> /usr/bin/vnc4server
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  ive had issued with all the differnt vnc servers under dapper/edgy. :) vnc4 used to work fine.. tightvnc had the font issue.. heh
<clyrrad> looks good
<clyrrad> how do you start your x11vnc?
<Dr_willis> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Dr_willis> xsetroot:  unable to open display 'audigy:1'
<Dr_willis> ok same error.. NOW lets look at the vncserver script.. :)
<clyrrad> yea i been getting those too
<Dr_willis> this is the same OLD error ive trouble shot a dozen times. :)
<clyrrad> what did you type to get that error?
<Dr_willis> looked at the vncserver logs. :)
<Dr_willis> now looking at the vncserver script.
<clyrrad> what are you using to try and start your x11vnc server?
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with x11vnc thats not started by vncserver :)
<Dr_willis> x11vnc is a different beast from what i am reading on its docs.
<clyrrad> its what I used on Dapper
<Dr_willis> I use vnc all the time  - ive never had to use x11vnc, it depends on what/how you are connecting/doing with the vncserver stuff.
<clyrrad> Well I used tightvnc before too but its WAY too slow
<clyrrad> so swithced and it worked on Dapper great
<Cyron> Ok, who's willing to help a newb sort out his refresh rates in Kubuntu?
<clyrrad> I used Xvnc too and was able to start sessions using :1 instead of :0 dispaly
<clyrrad> so it was great
* flaccid is king with x11vnc
<flaccid> whats the problem
<knock12> hello :)
<flaccid> hi
<knock12> I have a big question. I have changed the standard kubuntu kde theme by selecting another. How can I restore the standard kde theme? :(
<Cyron> Well basically, I've installed the nvidia beta drivers, and in gnome, I get my nice high resolutions and high refresh rates.   KDE loads in my high resolution (1280x1024) but it only does it at 65Hz or something
<Cyron> 85Hz isn't even in my resolution options
<Cyron> Though if I change it to 50Hz, it actually goes to 85Hz
<Cyron> But I have to do that manually each time I load KDE
<flaccid> i start my x11vnc in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup with /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -shared -rfbauth /root/.vncpasswd -rfbport 5900 -bg -o /var/log/x11vnc
<clyrrad> Dr_willis: it was actually the XDMCP that allowed me to start the remote sessions using :1 0 but that no longer works
<clyrrad> flaccid - yep I had that on Dapper too
<clyrrad> so it autostarted
<Dr_willis> from what i am gathering the vncserver script/configs are not parsing the correct info for the font paths.
<flaccid> clyrrad: so your problem is XDMCP/remote X and not vnc at all?
<clyrrad> well remote access to teh desktop over VNC is what I am trying to get working
<paul00257> can someone help me get wine installed i can see it in adept installer but it is grayed out and i cant install it
<knock12> no one knowing how to restore the default kubuntu kde theme? :/
<flaccid> clyrrad: isn't that what vnc gives you?
<clyrrad> I have VNC on my laptop (windoze) and x11vnc on the kubuntu desktop im trying to connect to
<flaccid> knock12: there is no default theme, but various styles are selected
<clyrrad> no vnc wont even connect
<Dr_willis> you could edit the vnc.conf file to set them manually, they are  set by default to read the XF86Config not the xorg.conf which is odd.
<flaccid> clyrrad: what is the error?
<clyrrad> cant connect
<Raven301> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> it should give an error code, clyrrad
<clyrrad> its becase the x11vnc server does not seem to be running
<clyrrad> no error corde
<clyrrad> code
<flaccid> how about 100061 or something?
<clyrrad> just said "Failed to conenct to server"
<clyrrad> no error code
<flaccid> is x11vnc running and is firewall allowing?
<clyrrad> does kubuntu have a firewall by default?
<flaccid> can't remember. iirc it doesn't
<clyrrad> i dont see the x11vnc service running
<clyrrad> ps aux |grep vnc
<flaccid> x11vnc is not a service unless you made it into a service
<clyrrad> nothing shows
<flaccid> ok, then you might want to run it first, clyrrad :)
<clyrrad> yea I have done all this :p
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  try a ..........         sudo ln -s /usr/share/fonts/X11/ /usr/share/X11/fonts
<t3hwiz0rd> wow
<Dr_willis> that just worked for me. vncserver script now works..
<flaccid> clyrrad: then when you run x11vnc from command line, you have problem?
<clyrrad> Dr_willlis I just added that
<Dr_willis> i now have vncserver (the vnc4server variant) working.. now to check on x11vnc :)
<clyrrad> it still does not work for me
<clyrrad> flaccid: checking
<flaccid> Dr_willis: what package is that vncserver from?
<clyrrad> its showing 1 2 3 4...
<clyrrad> and the x11vnc is still not running
<clyrrad> i checked with ps aux |grep vnc
<flaccid> did it exit after that?
<Dr_willis> vnc4server
<clyrrad> yes im back to cml now
<Dr_willis> x11vnc seems really screwed.. i set a password for it as it asks.. it still aint seeing it.. its also ignoreing the command line arguments
<flaccid> why does it exit... there is your problem
<flaccid> Dr, i use -rfbauth /root/.vncpasswd to specify the password file
<clyrrad> it does not seem to exit with an error
<flaccid> i aint had a problem with x11vnc to be honest
<clyrrad> are you on Edgy?
<flaccid> yep im on edgy
<clyrrad> hrmm.....
<clyrrad> this is drivng me nuts LOL
<clyrrad> so you can start a remote x session on :1 ??
<clyrrad> *** x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
<clyrrad> *** There may be "Xlib:" error messages above with details about the failure.
<flaccid> so you do have an errror...
<flaccid> what command are you using
<Dr_willis> heh i got x11vnc -display 0    to work..
<clyrrad> it appears so
<clyrrad> x11vnc
<sorush20> !guten
<flaccid> i just use it on display 0 with: /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -shared -rfbauth /root/.vncpasswd -rfbport 5900 -bg -o /var/log/x11vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guten - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> !gutenprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutenprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clyrrad> flaccid - I cant get it to start at all
<flaccid> have you googled the errors and worked on that
<clyrrad> I have been on google for about 6 hours today trying to trouble shoot this
<clyrrad> i came here as a last resort
<flaccid> well if its any consolation. the x display errors about not being able to connect to the x server appear to be common in edgy
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  it seems to be workign for me now that i made that link..   i shared the desktop..  i was on. and connected to it with a vncclient program.
<flaccid> clyrrad: patebin the whole output of x11vnc
<clyrrad> that is becase you are logged into the desktop
<clyrrad> log out and try and start a remote desktop
<E[m] ess> hi, when doing "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal" as per teh guide, i got an error that it couldnt be done due to unmet dependencies, which followed onto saying that xorg wont be installed because it is missing packages
<clyrrad> flaccid okay
<Dr_willis> Yes.. x11vnc shares the currently running desktop - from what i am reading in the man pages/docs.
<flaccid> E[m] ess: that is a bug
<E[m] ess> flaccid: is there a way to fix it? i need xorg 7.1
<flaccid> E[m] ess: google will find it
<Raven301> ! extracodec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extracodec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raven301> ! extra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> E[m] ess: i honestly can't remember how i got round it, but my situation was a little bit different to everyone else
<clyrrad> ok here it is: http://pastebin.ca/228359
<E[m] ess> ok, konqueror isnt working either, im getting
<E[m] ess> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<E[m] ess>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<clyrrad> Dr_willis - I want it to start a new desktop
<E[m] ess> sorry for the flood there
<clyrrad> on :1 like how it did on Dapper
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  from what i am reading in the x11vnc docs.. it dont do that..
<clyrrad> it does
<clyrrad> with some help
<clyrrad> with XDMCP
<RawSewageLT> what app would I use to scan folders for duplicate files
<Dr_willis> clyrrad, if you say so.. ive only had the normal vnc4server set up where it would auto-spawn me a new kdm session whenever i vnced into a box.
<clyrrad> the problem with that is....
<Dr_willis> i dident want people looking at what i was doing.. so i liked the virtual sessions way of doing it.
<clyrrad> lets say your in a remote session - and you need to reboot the PC
<flaccid> clyrrad: if you want to do that, use vncserver (Xvnc). x11vnc is really for display 0
<clyrrad> you cant reconnect with out manually being infront of the PC to login and start the session
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  actually you just ssh in, and run vncserver.
<navaburo> ?When in insert the kubuntu cd and reboot, it hangs at the loading screen
<navaburo> What do i dod?
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  Or like i did have inetd or xinetd auto start the vncserver as needed.
<clyrrad> flaccid: i used this sudo apt-get install vnc4server xinetd
<flaccid> X11vnc is a vnc server and xserver in 1
<flaccid> err
<flaccid> i mean xvnc is a vnc server and xserver in 1
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  im getting a headache :)
<clyrrad> just not sure why the VNC server is not starting
<navaburo> Anyone know the key to press to make the detailed startup information appear when kubuntu install cd boots?
<navaburo> Mine hangs so i want to know what is freezing it
<Dr_willis> vnc4server is not the same as x11vnc   , correct flaccid ? the 2 are similer tools but unrelated?
<flaccid> the easiest way to get this going is install xtightvncviewer. run the command vncserver and then you are done
<flaccid> Dr_willis: correct
<flaccid> i belive in this case vnc4server and tightvncserver are pretty similar
<clyrrad> flaccid: will that allow me to start remote x sessions?
<catmince> Hi there, i was wondering if someone can help me? I'm trying to install Firefox but I have NO idea what to do (I only just installed Kubuntu and haven't used ANY form of Linux Before)
<kkathman> which repo package is firefox2 ??
<flaccid> clyrrad: vnc != remote X
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  heh -- ive found tightvncserver had issues with the font paths.. or course so does vnc4server now. :)
<kkathman> is it just firefox ??
<clyrrad> flaccid: yea but its what I am trying to accomplish
<flaccid> remote x is remote x, vnc is vnc they are tottally differnt
<catmince> Yes.
<clyrrad> kkathman sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<T3hWiz0rd> !paste
<flaccid> clyrrad: what you are trying to accomplish has nothing to do with vnc. but i have a feeling you want xvnc on display 1...
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<T3hWiz0rd> !paste
<clyrrad> flaccid the remote x part is the problem
<kkathman> clyrrad:  but that says its a "transistion"
<flaccid> clyrrad: no the problem is that remote X != vnc!!!!
<flaccid> for example i type vnserver and i get New 'X' desktop is lister:1
<kkathman> mozilla-firefox - Transition package for firefox rename
<clyrrad> ok before I had the service runnign in the backgroud and I connected with VNC on my windoze machine
<clyrrad> and was able to start a new kde session on display :1
<flaccid> clyrrad: ok, do not use remote X in anything you say. because you are talking vnc...
<Cyron> catmince:  sudo aptitude install firefox will do it
<clyrrad> ok - so what can I do to fix this - I just want to do how i had on Dapper
<ErikTheRed> anyone here familiar with nvidia tv-out?
<Dr_willis> ErikTheRed,  ive fought with it befor. :)
<Dr_willis> ErikTheRed,  used the twinview stuff and cloned my desktop to it.
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver and then run vncserver
<clyrrad> ok so it stais desktop is :1
<Dr_willis> ErikTheRed,  then i learned to lookat/use -->  nvidia-xconfig  -A
<clyrrad> so that ran
<clyrrad> now how do I connect to it from windoze?
<Dr_willis> vncviweer ip:1
<flaccid> clyrrad: ipaddress:1'
<clyrrad> yea thats not working
<clyrrad> that has been my problem all along
<flaccid> try ipaddress:5901
<clyrrad> ok
<flaccid> the question is why, clyrrad
<flaccid> its not the problem all along coz x11vnc wasn't going for you etc...
<catmince> Cyron: Okay, I tried that it says "No Packages will be updated, installed or removed"
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  earlier i noticed the vnc4server was not getting the font path correctly..  I fixed it with that ln command i gave way earlier.
<clyrrad> sais failed to connect to server
<Dr_willis> i used a -->  sudo ln -s /usr/share/fonts/X11/ /usr/share/X11/fonts
<clyrrad> I am not able to connect to :1
<flaccid> Dr_willis: that is common with vnc4server and tightvnc
<flaccid> clyrrad: we know that already
<clyrrad> are you able to?
<clyrrad> from a windoze machine?
<flaccid> pastebin the output of sudo netstat -tap | grep -i vnc
* morfic hopes mkinitramfs picks up his DSDT.aml as promised
<clyrrad> no output
<flaccid> yes i can from windows
<flaccid> its not listening
<clyrrad> nope
<flaccid> how about ps aux | grep vnc
<clyrrad> nothing
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> how do i mount my iso file??
<Dr_willis> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<flaccid> clyrrad: they are not staying in memory obviously. i have no idea how to troubleshoot it
<Dr_willis> yokobr,  good enogh for ya? :)
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  the vncserver has logs. :)
<clyrrad> flaccid - ok thanks anyway
<E[m] ess> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<clyrrad> Dr_willis which log file are you looking at?
<flaccid> you can always check logs yes
<Dr_willis> .vnc/whatever.log
<flaccid> usually go into ~/.vnc/
<Dr_willis> be sure to remove the old logs befor reruning vncserver again
<clyrrad> ok let me see what it shows
<clyrrad> Fatal server error:
<clyrrad> could not open default font 'fixed'
<clyrrad> xrdb: Connection refused
<clyrrad> xrdb: Can't open display 'pcnatalia:1'
<clyrrad> brings me back to the font error
<momo> hi
<Dr_willis> so we are back to kicking the vncserver in the head and making it use the right font paths. :)
<clyrrad> yep looks that way
<clyrrad> this is what been driving me nuts all day
<Dr_willis> or setting links so it is using the  correct font paths.
<Dr_willis> you did use that 'ln' command i gave earlier?
<Dr_willis> >  sudo ln -s /usr/share/fonts/X11/ /usr/share/X11/fonts
<clyrrad> i ran that before
<clyrrad> that link already exists
<BluesKaj> Can anyone tell me why my CPU runs at half speed in Edgy ?
<unix_infidel> it quantitatively measeures at half speed?
<E[m] ess> still getting this error when i try to update my kubuntu-desktop for edgy: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<E[m] ess> E: Broken packages
<flaccid> clyrrad: Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path. Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<Ash-Fox> What port did cups listen on again for http connections?
<flaccid> E[m] ess: did you google yet.
<flaccid> ash 631
<clyrrad> flaccid: sorry what did you mean?
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, thanks =)
<E[m] ess> i did, and only found that packages are conflicting
<Dr_willis>     ls -l /usr/share/X11   shows -->           lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 2006-10-29 19:49 fonts -> /usr/share/fonts/X11/
<E[m] ess> i had to use a new browser because konqueror is broken formt eh upgrade
<Dr_willis> Ash-Fox,  that may be disabled - where you can see the stuff.. but not do a lot with it.
<Ash-Fox> Dr_willis, seems to be working fine
<clyrrad> I just rand this command: sudo fc-cache -fv
<clyrrad> and updated a bunch of stuff
<clyrrad> got rid of some errors
<clyrrad> I have only 1 error left now
<clyrrad> Fatal server error:
<clyrrad> could not open default font 'fixed'
<clyrrad> ~
<BluesKaj> unix_infidel, k-info center list my cpu at 1000mhz ...when it should be 2000 mhz
<oeb> the story:
<oeb> install Kubuntu 6.06 lts
<oeb> lucent modem works
<oeb> shutdown
<oeb> push in ethernet card
<oeb> fire up laptop at LILAX linux lug
<oeb>  use apt-get to update
<oeb>  and install programs ie mozilla-firefox, xchat, etc.
<Dr_willis> Ash-Fox,  see if the changes actually take effect.. it used to be sort of disabled. I hope it got put back to normal.
<oeb> all install and work correctly
<oeb> shutdown
<oeb> try to use modem at home no connection, no modem no modules
<oeb>  FORMAT REINSTALL
<oeb> lucent modem again works
<oeb>  shutdown
<oeb> push in wifi card
<oeb> fire up at library
<oeb> wifi card works
<oeb>  use adept to update
<oeb>  and install ie mozilla-firefox, xchat, etc.
<oeb>  all install and work correctly
<oeb> shutdown
<Jucato> !enter | oeb
<ubotu> oeb: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<oeb>  try to use modem at home no connection, no modem no modules
<oeb> after sudo modprobe lt_serial or lt_modem
<oeb> get module lt_modem or lt_serial not found
<oeb> 
<oeb> lt_modem and lt_serial are in
<oeb> /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-23-386
<oeb> uname shows 2.6.15.27-386
<oeb> can anybody help with this problem?
<clyrrad> nice Flood
<flaccid> oeb: please leave the channel
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: that's the powernowd daemon.
<BluesKaj> hey oeb, ever heard of pastebin?
<flaccid> E[m] ess: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+edgy+upgrade+dependencies+xorg&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<BluesKaj> unix_infidel, what does that mean ?
<E[m] ess> flaccid: aparently its caused by the beerorkid repo, thanks for making me repeatedly google till i found that, got a workaround now :)
<clyrrad> oeb: flooding not a good way to get help
<flaccid> E[m] ess: yes much on google. people with different situations etc.
<seishinbyou> Gah, widescreen resolutions seemed like such a nice idea at the time.  I wish it could display the more standard res's's
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: it means taht when you dont need your CPU to be at 2ghz it wont be, as it'll save battery and lower heat.
<unix_infidel> when you need it to be faster, your computer will recognize that and make itself faster.
<Dr_willis> 'faster, stronger, better then it was befor....'
<BluesKaj> cool, thx unix_infidel ...good to know :)
<oeb> sorry im quite new at this how do I enter in xchat without the enter key
<clyrrad> Dr_willis: did you find that 'fixed" font on your system?
<Ash-Fox> Dr_willis, the only problem with it, is that it requires you set a root password to add a printer (asks for a login at the end, whereby only root is accepted)
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  yes.. its in that one dir i had the link going to
<Dr_willis>  i used  'locate fixed | grep font' to find it
<clyrrad> I dont have it
<clyrrad> hrm....
<clyrrad> can you check
<clyrrad> is it a symlink or a file?
<E[m] ess> getting errors with acpid and acpid-support still
<mz_masterzaxxon> question: would it be stupid of me to install xinetd on my dapper system just to start swat or is there a better, more "ubuntu" way?
<clyrrad> Dr_willis you still here?
<Dr_willis>   /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc
<felixjet> off topic, anyone know barry white commertial songs? im looking for one that everybody listened but dunno the name
<Dr_willis> is whgere the fonts are at.. they are defined in the fonts.alias file
<clyrrad> is that a file or a link?
<Dr_willis> there is no 'fixed' font file persay - it seems..
<clyrrad> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Dr_willis> fixed        -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1
<Dr_willis> the fixed font is defined in a fonts.alias
<clyrrad> ok where did you see that?
<Dr_willis> vi /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/fonts.alias
<clyrrad> yea i have that line too
<oeb> can anyone help with the LT_Modem on the laptop , I didn't realize cutting and pasting would cause that mess
<clyrrad> wow this is really frustrating :p
<E[m] ess> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Pc49hJ50.html <--here, no idea whats wrong
<E[m] ess> anyone got a clue?
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  i would double check the paths.. then if all else fails.. create a new 'vncserver' script (copy the old one) and manually set the right font paths.. OR edit the /etc/vnc.conf  and put them in there manually
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  i also copied the xorg.conf to /etc/X11/XF86Config
<clyrrad> yea im checking the paths I dont know what to look for: I found this http://www.mail-archive.com/xfree86@xfree86.org/msg20842.html
<flaccid> E[m] ess: dont' know. personally i'd, remove acpi and then put it back after upgrade.
<E[m] ess> what does it actually do?
<Dr_willis>  the right paths are  /usr/share/fonts/X11/*
<clyrrad> yea i have that in my xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  from what i am reading the vncserver script wrongly looks for the font paths in  /etc/X11/XF86Config  not /etc/X11/xorg.conf  so you may want to either copy that file over to the old name.. or edit the vncserver script to look in the right place.
<Shivs> Hi room, i need help installing nvidia drivers in kubuntu
<Hawkwind> !nvidia | Shivs
<ubotu> Shivs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clyrrad> so did you just create that directory?
<clyrrad> .. /etc/X11/XF86Config
<clyrrad> or idd you just copy xorg.conf and name it as XF86Config?
<Dr_willis> i copied xorg.conf to XF86Config, and made that link
<seishinbyou> Question : How do you set the actual desktop size larger than what you can display (read: scrollable)?
<Dr_willis> just the copy did not seem to work..
<Dr_willis> so i then made the link and it worked.
<clyrrad> which link?
<Shivs> The nvidia installer says dat i need a compiler or sumting 2 dat effect
<clyrrad> the one we alrady made?
<Dr_willis> clyrrad,  that font link that i posted 10 times now. :P
<clyrrad> to the fonts folders?
<Dr_willis> tripple check it. heh
<Dr_willis> be sure ya dident get it backwards
<clyrrad> just checking :)
<Dr_willis> i ALWAYS get them backwards
<Dr_willis> and dont ask me why the fonts dirs keep getting moved around. :)
<Dr_willis> ls -l /usr/share/X11       ---------- shows me ----->          lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 2006-10-29 19:49 fonts -> /usr/share/fonts/X11/
<Dr_willis> showing that fonts dir is a link to  /usr/share/fonts/X11/
<Dr_willis> which seems odd. now that i look at it.,
<clyrrad> yea to me too
<Dr_willis> /usr/share/X11/fonts is a link to  /usr/share/fonts/X11/
<Dr_willis> but its working.. lol..
<Dr_willis> i got a headache now
<Shivs> Maybe the font folder is different in sum distro's
<clyrrad> for me /usr/share/X11/fonts is a folder
<clyrrad> how about for you?
<clyrrad> then inside there i have a link like this X11 -> /usr/share/fonts/X11/
<Dr_willis> /usr/share/fonts/X11     - is a link to itself...
<Dr_willis> wtf is that all about
<Dr_willis> cd /usr/share/fonts/X11/X11/X11/X11$
<Dr_willis> cd /usr/share/fonts/X11/X11/X11/X11
<Dr_willis> :)
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone know why my system now freezes on kde boot?
<T3hWiz0rd> its stuc kon instalizing services
<clyrrad> this on your system you mean?
<Erich-K> Hello
<T3hWiz0rd> it will not bouhg
<T3hWiz0rd> wtf
<Shivs> Linux needs 2 iron out alot of those stuff so end users dnt have much configuration 2 do
<Erich-K> Is there a guide to show me how to change the grub splash image?
<Dr_willis> Shivs,  linux isent really involoved in it.. its a X11 thing. :P
<Dr_willis> it may be the 'fsb' has decided where they should be.. and thats where they are now going to.
<Dr_willis> err LSB i mean
<Dr_willis> not sure.. but dapper and edgy do have fonts in differnt places.
<clyrrad> so im not sure how to get this owrking
<Shivs> I mean the os as a whole.
<clyrrad> I have done what you did
<clyrrad> still not working
<flaccid> clyrrad: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-267980.html
<flaccid> like i said before set the font path in vnc.conf :)
<Shivs> How do i install offline content on kubuntu?
<clyrrad> flaccid: i dont have a vnc.conf file
<flaccid> you don't have /etc/vnc.conf?
<Erich-K> How do I change the grub splash image?
<Shivs> Can grub do dat? I thawt lilo used images.
<flaccid> yes grub can do that
<clyrrad> flaccid: correct I dont have that
<Shivs> Wow-u learn stuff everyday wit linux
<flaccid> i forget the command to see what package vnc.conf came from
<flaccid> clyrrad: do you have vnc-common installed?
<clyrrad> nope
<clyrrad> i do now :)
<seishinbyou> Just checking, but "tune2fs -c 0 (hard disk)" will turn off the check, right?
<clyrrad> there we go now i have it /etc/vnc.conf
<flaccid> i'm not sure if they are related
<Dr_willis>    /usr/share/X11/fonts   vs   /usr/share/fonts
<Shivs> Is it true dat kubuntu cant play dvds/mp3 or use java appz?
<postangcslv> Shivs: not at all
<Dr_willis> Shivs,  i use java and play dvd and play mp3's
<Shivs> Then y wudnt it work 4 me?
<Dr_willis> Shivs,  i would guess you dudent install the extra packages needed
<gaurav> i did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, now i get a error message 'Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation.', what could be the problem?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> for a start.
<flaccid> Shivs: not installed by default as they are not free
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<postangcslv> Shivs: look at automatix2 for dvd and video codec stuff
<Zoohouse> Why does ubuntu force check my hard drive every 30th mount??
<Dr_willis> also check the Kubuntu homepage and its FAQ.
<Dr_willis> Zoohouse,  to verify its ok.
<Dr_willis> Zoohouse,  thats changeable  with the tune2fs command
<Zoohouse> Dr_willis: thanks :)
<Dr_willis> when you have month+ of uptimes... 30 mounts can be a LONG time.
<clyrrad> flaccid: ok paths set still no change something else must be missing....
<Shivs> Oh i have 2 install extra stuff. Nt cool. -i dnt have a net connection. Can i use rpm's 2 install this stuff?
<Zoohouse> Yea but I turn off my pc every night and when I go to work
<Dr_willis> kubuntu dosent use rpms.. it uses apt-get
<postangcslv> Shivs: use dpkg
<Shivs> Dpkg? Wats dat? Im a newbie mind me.
<postangcslv> dpkg is the debian equivalent of rpm - type "man dpkg"
<inteliwasp> i installed edgy but i am having quite a few problems namely to start with, wireless access... how can i manually install a deb file?
<LjL> !automatix | postangcslv, Shivs
<ubotu> postangcslv, Shivs: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Shivs> I thawt dat was *.Deb files
<Jucato> LjL: looks like the factoid has been changed :)
<postangcslv> bs
<LjL> Jucato: oh really? i didn't notice
<Jucato> Shivs: rpm is both the package and the command to install the package. .deb is the package, dpkg is the command to install it
<bobbyyu> What's a good source to get vlc?
<bobbyyu> IJ'm using Dapper, by the way
<Hawkwind> !info vlc dapper
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<Hawkwind> bobbyyu: It's in universe
<Jucato> LjL: the original factoid had links to the Automatix channel and home page.
<oeb> can anyone help for an lt_modem failing after an update?
<bobbyyu> There are many universe sources out there
<clyrrad> flaccid: are you still here?
<bobbyyu> Can you give me an example?
<Hawkwind> bobbyyu: No, there is one
<Jucato> LjL: I guess after some upgrading problems caused by Automatix and EasyUbuntu, some devs decided to change the factoid. *shrugs*
<Hawkwind> Universe is universe is universe
<bobbyyu> What's the URL?
<Hawkwind> !universe | bobbyyu
<ubotu> bobbyyu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> bobbyyu: the primary universe repo (not -updates, not -security, not -backports
<flaccid> yes i am
<bobbyyu> Do you mean http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<clyrrad> in the vnc.conf file
<Shivs> My kubuntu freezes after a while and im forced 2 reboot. I have a biostar 6100 mobo wit onboard gforce graphics.
<clyrrad> antying else to set except the font path?
<flaccid> dont know
<clyrrad> hrm... ok
<Jucato> bobbyyu: the one with plain "dapper" after that
<inteliwasp> if i try to install a deb package, will it tell me dependency needs?
<Jucato> bobbyyu: *not* dapper-upgrades, dapper-security, or dapper-backports. just plain dapper
<Jucato> inteliwasp: most likely, yes.
<E[m] ess> can anyone help? http://rafb.net/paste/results/Pc49hJ50.html i need to fix acpi
<flaccid> i did help E[m] ess
<flaccid> if you can't find something on google, E[m] ess then remove acpi until after the upgrade
<E[m] ess> i tried that and it didnt work
<flaccid> why
<E[m] ess> because the package uses acpi for something
<flaccid> what command did you use?
<E[m] ess> sudo apt-get install -f
<E[m] ess> fixing stuff as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1645421
<bobbyyu> Hawkwind: are you telling me to enable all the universe sources?
<E[m] ess> same error, i know the cause and how to fix it, but acpi is stopping the fix from working
<flaccid> E[m] ess: sudo apt-get install -f will not remove acpi
<flaccid> sudo apt-get remove acpid acpi-support will
<sovo> please help how to install Yahoo Messenger
<E[m] ess> oh, i meant to fix the other error, but when looking at what happens, the otehr program relies on acpi being configured
<bobbyyu> !vlc dapper
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<LjL> sovo: Kopete supports the Yahoo network
<bobbyyu> Which one is component universe?
<sovo> yes I know
<flaccid> you are not listening, E[m] ess?
<sovo> but i want to install YM
<E[m] ess> i am, il try removing acpi...again
<BlueEagle> sovo: That just begs the question: Why?
<inteliwasp> i am having trouble installing the drivers of my wireless card, i have a bcm43xx card (linksys)
<sovo> i want to try YM version linux
<sovo> when i install they need xlibs
<Jucato> bobbyyu: didn't we tell you already? "deb http://blablah.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<Jucato> bobbyyu: it's already in the sources.list by default, you only need to enable/uncomment it
<bobbyyu> I did that.
<Hawkwind> Then do a sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> did you sudo apt-get update?
<bobbyyu> There's no vlc in those sources
<Hawkwind> Then sudo apt-get install vlc
<Hawkwind> bobbyyu: Yes there is, or the bot wouldn't say there was
<bobbyyu> sudo apt-get update?
<LjL> sovo, packages that are in the standard Ubuntu repositories are supported -- third party, weirdly packaged stuff is not. if you don't have a valid reason besides "i want to try it out", i'd recommend against it. then suit yourself...
<bobbyyu> Didn't you think I searched?
<sovo> ok then
<sovo> thanks LjL
<bobbyyu> I put vlc on the input box and nothing appears
<Jucato> bobbyyu: did you update first before you search? sudo apt-get update or Fetch Updates in Adept
<bobbyyu> You have to do that?
<Jucato> bobbyyu: you must Fetch Updates first before you search, everytime you change something in sources.list
<Jucato> bobbyyu: yes
<bobbyyu> Sorry, I didn't know that
<bobbyyu> No hard feelings, I hope
<Hawkwind> bobbyyu: Jucato doesn't have feelings at all :P
* Hawkwind Smacks Jucato very hard
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Did you feel that :P
<Jucato> Hawkwind: was that supposed to hurt?
<Jucato> nope. didn't feel a thing :P
<flaccid> any luck E[m] ess
<Hawkwind> Hah
<E[m] ess> yeah, the update for kubuntu-desktop and xorg is working now
<E[m] ess> when i removed it before i only took off the support bit without realising
<flaccid> ok
<esaym> ugh, i got the wmv plugins for firefox working. but what do i need to get the wmv working in mplayer?
<esaym> hate to ask that question
<inteliwasp> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inteliwasp> esaym:  did you get that?
<esaym> yea pretty sure, one sec let me click on all those
<johey> Omg, so much problems when upgrading dapper to edgy... But now I have finally managed to solve that.
<johey> It broke my Xorg.
<Dasnipa] [> i guess im lucky, it only broke my gtk
<Dasnipa] [> and only for one app
<esaym> ok getting wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<esaym> we will seee
<Ash-Fox> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<gary_> help, i've lost my kmix control icon in the  taskbar, i can start it back up fromthe kmenu, but it's not there when i reboot
<Ash-Fox> Okay, good, those instructions are upto date.
<Jucato> gary_: if you're KDE session is set to "Restore from previous session", just leave it running when you logout
<seishinbyou> The upgrade to me from Dapper to Edgy was anything but smooth, but after the fsck check and "automatic fix" destroyed my data, I was able to do a clean install with no problems
<Jucato> gary_: if it isn't set to Restore from previous session, you have to make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Alter-Ego> what is katapult ?
<Jucato> seishinbyou: join the club! oh, and btw, ohayou! :)
<xsacha> alt+space :) it launches programs Alter-Ego
<Jucato> !katapult | Alter-Ego
<ubotu> Alter-Ego: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<PenguinistaKC> My upgrade was pretty painless.
<gary_> oh, that makes sense thanks jucato!
<thompa> im having a problem with sound stuttering
<Jucato> PenguinistaKC: you are then one of the "chosen" few. feel proud :)
<thompa> it wont stop, like system sound
<dude_> hello guys
<xsacha> my upgrade was painless, i just inserted kubuntu edgy cd and installed :)
<Jucato> lucky you :)
<seishinbyou> Jucato: , though it is just about noon anyways
<esaym> ok, that worked for the wmv.  thanks!
<thompa> there is something wrong with sound in 64 though
<Jucato> seishinbyou: omg... I see boxes again!
<xsacha> 64?
<Jucato> hold on...
<thompa> i tried a different sound card same thing
<johey> Japan! I see Japan! :D
<xsacha> amd64? sound working fine here
<thompa> tap tap tap
<xsacha> what format is it thompa?
<thompa> xsacha: i tried changing the settings from auto
<Jucato> seishinbyou: I need utf-8 to see the correct text right?
<xsacha> is it all sound or just a particular format like mp3?
<thompa> xsacha: its system sound, tapping away
<thompa> it will only stop if i reboot
<xsacha> thompa: are you using artsd?
<thompa> f if i know
<seishinbyou> Jucato: I believe so
<seishinbyou> That is to say, I don't think I'm in JP Windows standard SJIS or anything
<thompa> xsacha: restarting sound server loops
<thompa> it just keeps running
<xsacha> System Settings->Sound System .. untick Enable the sound system?
<thompa> ok
<Lam_> after installing nvidia-glx and restarting the computer using the "nvidia" driver, the bold-faced fonts are .. too bold?  is that supposed to happen?
<Jucato> hm... better ask in Sho_ later...
<xsacha> use 'play' or something like that
<RawSewage> I keep forgetting this.  whats the command to make a  .sh file that opens a Konqueror profile
<thompa> xsacha: it wont stop after apply
<thompa> ive tried that
<xsacha> thompa: enable sound system is off?
<thompa> i wonder if its cause of ubuntu
<thompa> doesnt it not use arts or something
<thompa> xsacha: yes its off
<xsacha> ok go to Notifications in System Settings
* seishinbyou is doing lots of php work and translation to/from E->J so if anyone wants me to enter any Japanese text to test their client, just ask
<thompa> xsacha: its not feedback or anything either , case to know
<xsacha> go to Player Settings down bottom left corner
<xsacha> is it no audio output?
<thompa> ok just a sec . thanks
<thompa> i had to shut speakers off
<thompa> going nuts
<Jucato> seishinbyou: can you type something in japanese again?"
<E[m] ess> is it bad when updating packages if frontend cannot connect to xserver and falls back to dialog?
<thompa> xsacha: where is that, im in sound system
<xsacha> 
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> still nothing.. rawr
<xsacha> thompa: go to Notifications now, not sound system.. it'll be bottom right corner
<thompa> ok i know, i did that too i think
<thill2708> How can I go about implementing a two dimensional vector?
<pacman> anyone know anything about Ktorrent?
<xsacha> what's it on?
<Jucato> xsacha: thanks. still boxes :(
<thompa> kde system notifications
<E[m] ess> i see n boxes, only hiragana
<xsacha> Jucato: /charset utf-8 ?
<E[m] ess> pacman: yes
<thompa> im turning off all sounds
<pacman> Emess: how the hell do I make it work right?
<seishinbyou> 
<E[m] ess> whats not working?
<xsacha> thompa: just go to player setting and check if sound is off thee
<seishinbyou> 
<pacman> I'm trying to get it to download something and all it says is stalled
<thompa> ok
<E[m] ess> xsachas font looked cooler for me than seishinbyou's, i wonder why?
<thompa> xsacha: it says use kde sound, cool
<xsacha> ok try making it use no sound
<E[m] ess> pacman: stalled means no seeds are sending you data is all, its the same as saying speed is 0.0Kb/s
<thompa> nope weird
<xsacha> no audio input it still makes that noise?
<pacman> *nods*
<pacman> how do I get it to start downloading
<Jucato> xsacha, seishinbyou: thanks... still trying to figure this out... @_@
<thompa> xsacha: just a sec, i need to reboot
<thompa> i need to confirm something
<E[m] ess> pacman: it is started, jsut no seeds are sending you anything, is it a popular torrent?
<E[m] ess> because eitehr you have no seeds or your firewall is blocking the ports
<pacman> I didn't think it was
<pacman> it's starting to move now
<seishinbyou> Too bad there isn't a Japanese-only channel around here :/
<seishinbyou> Oh well, beggers can't be choosers
<Jucato> :)
<E[m] ess> just use romanji then?
<pacman> only 8 days left...heh
<xsacha> seishinbyou: try #japanese :)
<Alter-Ego> heh heh, add/remove programs, set to gnome shows kde packages, set to kde shows gnome packages
<seishinbyou> E[m] ess: Because romaji is awkward and can lead to confusion with kanji since different characters can be romanized the same way
<E[m] ess> fair enough
<E[m] ess> i take it your japanese then? where from?
<seishinbyou> Kiba, Eastern part of Tokyo
<xsacha> kiba-dock :D
<E[m] ess> ah nice
<Alter-Ego> bleh, add/remove programs just krashed out on me
<Alter-Ego> no error, no warning, just closed
* E[m] ess is looking for people from kyoto or places around there so that they speak kansai-ben
<thompa> xsacha: i dnt think i have system sound now
<xsacha> still makes annoying sound?
<seishinbyou> Kansai-ben... 
<seishinbyou> and other oddities
<Alter-Ego> E[m] ess: try #japanese or #nihongo
* seishinbyou finds Kansai-ben overrated anyways
<knock12> hello
<E[m] ess> Alter-Ego: id guess the people in tehre are their for technical assistance rather than waiting for someone to recruit them for anime-subbing lol
<thompa> xsacha: cool cd player is working
<seishinbyou> Yes, though I'm sure there are other channels for that :)
<E[m] ess> seishinbyou: overrated for sure, but when the show im watching is in it i understand nada
<thompa> xsacha: whats up with that is is alsa?
<xsacha> thompa: yeah the sound you disabled was only for system notifications (like when you minimise windows and so on)
<E[m] ess> other channels? otehr networks maybe, like 95% of rizon
<knock12> i have a problem with edgy eft - i can't play mp3's with amarok. I've already installed the xine-extracodes. MP3's work with XMMS, but Amarok doesn't play them?
<Alter-Ego> so did mozilla foundation get thier trademark/logo ironed out ?
<Alter-Ego> did iceweasel die ?
<thompa> xsacha: so its not hardware related cause im going to switch back to the nvidia
<Jucato> knock12: libxine-extracdoecs ?
<seishinbyou> E[m] ess: Yes, the variety comedy shows and most popular comedians use Kansai ben, but I don't watch much TV, and never really get a chance to use it here
<seishinbyou> Closest was my Nagano-ben
<knock12> @Jucato: yes
<xsacha> thompa: not sure, i think it's a combination software/hardware dont like eachother -- in particular the artsd, just avoid artsd i think :)
<T3hWiz0rd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alter-Ego> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<E[m] ess> ah i watcha lot of anime, and they use kansai for wierd characters
<Alter-Ego> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thompa> xsacha: so far amd64 duo sata working flawlessly here
<xsacha> #win32 ? #winapi for programming
<knock12> Are the win32codecs needed to play mp3's with amarok?
<xsacha> thompa: the sound? good :) but you dont have sounds for minimising windows and other notifications?
<Alter-Ego> help.ubuntu.com is down ?
<Jucato> knock12: check if Amarok is using xine as the engine
<E[m] ess> Errors were encountered while processing:
<E[m] ess>  acpid
<E[m] ess>  acpi-support
<E[m] ess>  powermanagement-interface
<E[m] ess>  kubuntu-desktop
<E[m] ess> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BlueEagle> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<E[m] ess> sorry for teh flood, but thats really not cool
<BlueEagle> e[m] ess: Is that all you get? dpkg returned an error code (1)? Did you google it?
<E[m] ess> thats all, and google says its a standard code
<knock12> @Jucato: Yes, it uses xine (it's the only available engine)
<BlueEagle> e[m] ess: Seems like a segmentation fault :/
<Jucato> knock12: hm... that's strange.. :(
<seishinbyou> Wow, that's almost descriptive as a Safari error message: "There is an error in the configuration file"
<xsacha> actually i'd prefer the error in config file than just "error code 1" :)
<seishinbyou> I would too, but only because I can't stand looking at the OSX interface anyways (the pinstripes give me a headache)
<T3hWiz0rd> seishinbyou: pinstripes are gone
<T3hWiz0rd> seishinbyou: have been since 10.4.2
<T3hWiz0rd> seishinbyou: it was replaced with "polished metal", which will replace aqua 100% by 10.5
<seishinbyou> In Tiger, the menu backgrounds still have the faint white/light grey striped pattern for me as well as some window backgrounds
<seishinbyou> or grey/darker grey
<T3hWiz0rd> seishinbyou: *shrugs* everything is either neutral gray or polished metal for me
<T3hWiz0rd> seishinbyou: and i've got a mac burning away my sperm count on my lap right now.
<seishinbyou> Good heaters, those are
<seishinbyou> The LaVie laptop at work gets stupid hot, though
<seishinbyou> It frequently shuts itself down
<T3hWiz0rd> ouch
<seishinbyou> just burns up, and that is with all the fans blasting away
<T3hWiz0rd> Asus laptops stay cool. I am gonna get a 600 dollar one and use it to make a mini server out of its parts lol
<T3hWiz0rd> a demonstration linux server for work
<T3hWiz0rd> gonna put it in a pandabox
<T3hWiz0rd> or maybe i'll just be orthadox and leave it as a laptop and use that for the server demo
<E[m] ess> BlueEagle: http://rafb.net/paste/results/WIcEcA70.html thats what happened
<shadowhywind> anyone that has upgraded to edgy, and looked at fstab, does it look werid?
<shadowhywind> can anyone help me set up my swap partition, which looks like it got messed up in the upgrade?
<BlueEagle> e[m] ess http://bergen.mislykket.no/image.php?id=1357
<Hawkwind> shadowhywind: It's the new UUID stuff in fstab
<BlueEagle> e[m] ess: mever mind...
<E[m] ess> oh, ok
<shadowhywind> when i open up KDE sysstem guard, it says no swap space available
<shadowhywind> what i think is my swap is, UUID=073254cd-fc2c-4c5a-82cb-f651cd5f9bba none swap sw 0 0
<BlueEagle> e[m] ess: I really do not know what is causing that. Suspects do include bad downloads, broken file system or bad packages.
<E[m] ess> ok, i might try and reinstall acpi tehn
<shadowhywind> i just opened qtparted, and for my swap-partition, it comes up with unknow, if i reformate it as a linux-swap would that fix it?
<shadowhywind> any thoughts?
<Jucato> shadowhywind: a swap partition should always be linux-swap
<shadowhywind> it was a linux-swap in dapper hehe
<shadowhywind> some how edgy got confused with it
<shadowhywind> if i reformate it, would edgy automatically see it and fix fstab?
<Jucato> shadowhywind: btw, that's a normal fstab line for swap in Edgy
<Jucato> I don't see anything wrong with the fstab line....
<shadowhywind> i just got used to the old version
<Jucato> UUID=dc22d891-ecc4-4c44-80ee-90d0c4e8b61d none            swap    sw              0       0
<Jucato> that's mine
<Jucato> Edgy uses a new UUID system in place of the old /dev stuff
<shadowhywind> could my problem be, qtparted is saying /dev/sda7 *which should be linux-swap* but it is showing it as Type unknow and Used space N/A
<Lam_> after installing nvidia-glx and restarting the computer using the "nvidia" driver, the bold-faced fonts are .. too bold?  is that supposed to happen?
<Alter-Ego> Jucato: why did they move to a uuid system ?
<Alter-Ego> what makes it better ?
<Alter-Ego>  or worse ?
<jontec> what is uuid?
<shadowhywind> so should i reformat my swap to make qtparted happy?
<shadowhywind> and see if that is my problem?
<Jucato> shadowhywind: probably. no harm in reformatting swap I think
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: to give way to something called PATA, I think. I'm not really familiar with it
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<KooL4444> hey guys, anyone available to help? i messed up my kubuntu
<jontec> how can I find what a symbolic link points to? is there like a terminal command?
<jontec> be more specific, KooL4444
<jontec> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KooL4444> kk sorry itll take me a minute to formulate it, just makis sure its not all bots in here
<flaccid> E[m] ess: doesn't look like you actually removed acpi
<Jucato> jontec: ls -l <file>
<E[m] ess> i did, and it came back :S
<Jucato> jontec: or you can mouse-over the file in Konqi
<Alter-Ego> PATA ?
<KooL4444> i tried to install XGL and put it into this .Xsession file and restarted, well after my login screen after reboot it doesnt start up, just goes back to the login screen
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: libata for ATA disks
<KooL4444> how do i delete that .Xsession file so it doesnt try to use it in boot?
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<jontec> jucato: gracias
<Alter-Ego> i think my isp dns is down
<Alter-Ego> i cannot get to any website
<flaccid> E[m] ess: remove it again or you may not be able to get paste the issue
<KooL4444> ping google.com
<flaccid> E[m] ess: use public dns. 4.2.2.1
<T3hWiz0rd> 4.2.2.1 ftw
<Alter-Ego> ping google.com
<Alter-Ego> ping: unknown host google.com
<KooL4444> mt
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: yes most probably
<E[m] ess> wait what? im lsot here
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd yep :)
<flaccid> oops i meant to let Alter-Ego know of the dns, not E[m] ess
<E[m] ess> oh o
<flaccid> sorry
<E[m] ess> i tried to remove acpi again but it keeps trying to cnfigure it and screws up
<Alter-Ego> flaccid: your lost ?
<flaccid> i'm not lost no
<Alter-Ego> er, nm
<Alter-Ego> what is public dns 4.2.2.1 ?
<flaccid> it is a public dns server you can use
<flaccid> you can use it when your isp dns goes down
<KooL4444> can anyone help me with deleting the .Xsession file from my desktop through the safe mode prompt? i have a copy of what is in the file
<shadowhywind> ok so the exteremly funny thing
<shadowhywind> booted into windows to use partitionmagic, it had the swap drive as a linux swap drive, in ntfs
<flaccid> yeah windows can sometimes allocate drive letter to linux partitions
<flaccid> quite annoying
<shadowhywind> but i haven't been in windows in about 2 weeks, hehe
<E[m] ess> flaccid: http://rafb.net/paste/results/rM0umO94.html
<shadowhywind> but, I still don't have a swap on linux yet
<malbicho> hi all
<shadowhywind> so fstab has a swap UUID, mtab has nothing about a swap
<terdinator> What do "pros" use as movie player within firefox? Mplayer-Plugin?
<Kiongku> hey guys.. u know where is the file that control the resolution at login?
<Jucato> Kiongku: xorg.conf
<shadowhywind> so is there supposed to be a record in mtab?
<malbicho> anyone speak spanish?
<Kiongku> Jucato: i cant seem to see the line
<Jucato> !es | malbicho
<ubotu> malbicho: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> Kiongku: try looking for the "virtual" line
<malbicho> thanks
<Kiongku> no birtual
<Kiongku> *virtual
<Jucato> hm... strange...
<shadowhywind> so any ideas?
<flaccid> E[m] ess: sudo dpkg -P acpi acpi-support
<flaccid> oops
<KooL4444> i ran a command "chmod +x /.Xsession" how do i turn that chmod off?
<flaccid> sorry you put acpi and not acpid
<flaccid> E[m] ess: sudo dpkg -P acpid acpi-support
<malbicho> i want to install the correct kernel, i have an AMD Athlon, do i have to install k7?
<E[m] ess> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove acpi which isn't installed.
<flaccid> yeah acpi is not a package but acpid is
<Kiongku> Jucato: should i run this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"?
<Jucato> malbicho: are you on Dapper or on Edgy?
<Jucato> Kiongku: yeah you could
<malbicho> Jucato: Edgy
<flaccid> accidently closed irc heh
<Jucato> malbicho: use the -generic kernel. it's optimized for all processors
<malbicho> oh ok
<shadowhywind> is there a way to repop fstab?
<malbicho> i was looking that in adept manager says Obsoleted by generic in the k7
<malbicho> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> malbicho: sure thing :)
<flaccid> work now E[m] ess?
<E[m] ess> dpkg - warning: while removing acpi-support, directory `/var/lib/acpi-support' not empty so not removed
<E[m] ess> other than that error yes
<flaccid> ok try continuing the upgrade
<shadowhywind> any ideas?
<E[m] ess> the upgrade is for kubuntu-desktop and it installs acpi...
<KooL4444> how do i search for a file from a prompt?
<E[m] ess> The following extra packages will be installed:
<E[m] ess>   acpi acpi-support acpid powermanagement-interface
<terdinator> How do I get any video to play within a web browser?
<E[m] ess> mplayer or vlc plugin
<flaccid> E[m] ess: thats ok. they should be the correct packages for edgy..
<flaccid> E[m] ess: is it proceeding?
<E[m] ess> still problems
<flaccid> what now
<Genix> whenever i run kubuntu now for some reason it goes past the kubuntu loading screen and then it just shows me like a text prompt but the _ doesn't blink and it just stays like that
<E[m] ess> flaccid: http://rafb.net/paste/results/n3FKyt11.html
<E[m] ess> seems liek it cant configur, iv found some info on this in google so reading it now
<jontec> if someone says something is not in your path what do they mean?
<shadowhywind> i decided to try to do swapon -a, and i got swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/073254cd-fc2c-4c5a-82cb-f651cd5f9bba: No such file or directory
<flaccid> E[m] ess: looks like it is having a problem starting acpi - don't know why. i would install the packages from the meta package kubuntu-desktop manually, then go back to acpi.
<flaccid> if you have heldback packages i would install those first as well
<E[m] ess> iv found a posible fix, doing it now
<flaccid> just in case its related
<flaccid> yeah this is pretty typical of an edgy upgrade E[m] ess. so much issues like this that lots of people are having to go trhough
<flaccid> i gtg out for a bit
<flaccid> bb
<flaccid> bbl
<E[m] ess> ok, later yo~
<Genix> anyone have any ideas for me?
<E[m] ess> it looks to me that it cant configure acpid tho
<Kiongku> duh 5 mins witha 60hz rez makes my eyes hurt..
<RawSewageLT> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<E[m] ess> !acpid edgy
<ubotu> acpid: Utilities for using ACPI power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-5ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<E[m] ess> is there a way to undo changes and revert back to dapper while keping xorg 7.1.1?
<sheft> how do i fix the sync in youtube videos and google videos??? i downloaded: FP9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz which has libflashplayer.so in it, but i dont understand where to put it?
<unix_infidel> isnt there a 3rd party deb around yet?
<Kiongku> !flash9 > shef
<Kiongku> !flash9 > sheft
<Genix> whenever i run kubuntu now for some reason it goes past the kubuntu loading screen and then it just shows me like a text prompt but the _ doesn't blink and it just stays like that
<KooL4444> how do i install XGL and compiz? im running Edgy and an ATi video card
<E[m] ess> KooL4444: you sure you want xgl and compiz? if you have edgy you can use aiglx and beryl
<E[m] ess> xgl replaces xorg, while aiglx is aprt of it
<E[m] ess> so tis faster
<E[m] ess> and beryl is the community fork of compiz, its nicer'
<KooL4444> i just want MacOSX type window handling and the cube efect with the desktops
<KooL4444> does beryl have the cube effect and window handling?
<E[m] ess> yes
<xsacha> beryl is forl of compiz (improved)
* seishinbyou spins "the cube" around a while
<xsacha> fork*
<xsacha> well improved eye candy :)
<jontec> I need to... uhh... add graphviz to my path. It's installed with the graphviz package, how do I do it?
<jontec> !graphviz
<KooL4444> so i dont need xgl for baryl?
<ubotu> graphviz: rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1353 kB, installed size 3764 kB
<KooL4444> all i need is baryl?
<E[m] ess> for beryl all you need is xorg 7.1 which you have with edgy, you trurn on aiglx and voila
<E[m] ess> KooL4444: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<KooL4444> do i install baryl first or turn on aiglx first?
<KooL4444> thnc
<E[m] ess> read that
<KooL4444> ty
<E[m] ess> anyone want to tell me how to configure acpid so kubuntu-desktop is fixed and i can finish my ugrade?
<seishinbyou> There, VMWare is back up and running.  Now for the "fun" part of installing Visual Studio in the vmware'd XP
<hanan> hallo
<hanan> I'm getting a  module ABI major version mismatch on my x.org server. What should I do? (just upgraded dapper->edgy)
<hanan> (to do with nv drver)
<hanan> nevermind, switched to closed, official driver
<huminsk> my firefox 2.0 crash when i open a webpage with flash. Anyone knows why?
<KooL4444> wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<KooL4444> do i type all that on one line?
<E[m] ess> KooL4444: each line on the sie is a lin of text, so if its in one line then yes
<rythan> Is there a reason that installing nvidia-settings removes nvidia-glx?
<KooL4444> k
<sheft> is there a guide to enable aiglx on kubuntu edgy?
<sheft> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<E[m] ess> sheft: yes, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<E[m] ess> you jsut opent eh xorg.conf and turn on aiglx at the bottom
<sheft> E[m] ess: where's the xorg.conf file?
<rythan> Hmm
<rythan> Nobody knows?
<E[m] ess> sheft: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadowhywind> i got my swap partition working, and i can hibernate now, But i can not come back from hibernate. Because the swap partition does not load while it is booting up any ideas?
<_goofy_> when mounting a hdd where do i specify the filesystem type
<DekKeD> is it me or there haven't been any updates in Edgy's repos since 3 days before it was released?
<Jucato> DekKeD: no updates
<DekKeD> Jucato: ok, i thought my repos were broken or something :P
<Jucato> :)
<_goofy_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Kiongku> damn adept not starting
<something> Kiongku: what is wrong
<Kiongku> adept refuses to start up.. but apt-get in command works
<E[m] ess> im trying to upgrade form dapper to edgy and acpid is killing all my dependencies so i cant continue with the update, acpid wont configure, http://rafb.net/paste/results/n3FKyt11.html is the error
<E[m] ess> iv been working on this for 4 hours now :(
<rythan> I'll ask again :)
<rythan> Is there a reason that installing nvidia-settings removes nvidia-glx?
<rythan> Or am I missing something?
<Jucato> rythan: yes. because nvidia-settings is an older (I think obsolete) incompatible version. nvidia-glx has it's own
<rythan> Ah ... thanks
* rythan goes looking for the controls 
<Jucato> rythan: if you install nvidia-glx, you can still run nvidia-settings, afaik
<Jucato> yep you can. just checked
<rythan> No, it removes it
<rythan> And vice versa
<rythan> Hrm ...
<Jucato> rythan: I already said that nvidia-glx has it's own.
<rythan> Right
<Jucato> has its own nvidia-settings program, which doesn't come in a separate package
<E[m] ess> Jucato: any idea on my problem?
<Jucato> it's built into nvidia-settings
<Jucato> E[m] ess: sorry, no idea :(
<kool4444_> i tried to install beryl, and this is the messege i get when i try to run it
<rythan> Ah thanks ... I expoected a menu entry
<rythan> er expected
<kool4444_> kool4444@FIRE:~$ beryl
<kool4444_> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<kool4444_> Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
<kool4444_> beryl: No composite extension
<kool4444_> why wont it work?
<joe_> Well, I've been on linux 3 days, still going thru windows withdrawals sometimes my hands shake?
<soundmaster80> is there a program that will look up my albums on amazon and tag them automatically
<soundmaster80> that will pass joe
<E[m] ess> kool4444_: you havent turned on composite manager
<E[m] ess> or if you have you didnt restart x
<kool4444_> how do i turn it on?
<terdinator> Is the KDE weather applet very experamental right now? Because no matter what station I put into the "selected stations", I always get "Uknown Station" for the location.
<soundmaster80> use superkaramba and liquidweather
<joe_> Are sure, I started thinking about going back to windows when I couldn't get an mp3 to play
<soundmaster80> much better
<soundmaster80> just hang with it joe
<E[m] ess> kool4444_: its int eh x options,t hat pge i linked explains it
<rythan> Yeah joe ... it takes a little convincing but it all comes together
<kool4444_> k ill check it again
<Jucato> !mp3 > joe_
<soundmaster80> however, i will say that i would go back to windows when i gave up on linux
<soundmaster80> and over time i've stayed longer and longer
<E[m] ess> joe_: if you go to the ubuntu wiki,t he page called RestrictedFormats epxlains how to get mp3 working
<soundmaster80> till now i'm happy :)
<kool4444_> nothing on that page about composite
<soundmaster80> kool444 what are you doing again?
<joe_> I don't know if I can hold out.  I still can't print and havent a clue how to network to my laptop
<soundmaster80> have you looked at www.ubuntuguide.org
<terdinator> Joe and Soundmaster, Go ahead and give the program "Amarok" a try for your MP3 needs.
<E[m] ess> kool4444_: pastebin your x config
<E[m] ess> and il have a look
<terdinator> It will grab MP3 codecs for your automatically and it will also tag your MP3's from Amazon.com
<soundmaster80> amarok i like however it's not what i'm wanting for MP3 taggine
<soundmaster80> tagging
<terdinator> I see
<Jucato> joe_: sent you the link for MP3 instructions.
<kool4444_> what does pastebin mean? this is my first day on linux
<soundmaster80> i used mediamonkey in windows and loved it
<soundmaster80> but i haven't found a substitute in windows
<Jucato> !pastebin | kool4444_
<ubotu> kool4444_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<joe_> amorock had errors when it tried to update mp3 codecs
<terdinator> Has anybody played with the weather applet for KDE? It seems non functional.
<soundmaster80> kool4444....check www.ubuntuguide.org
<E[m] ess> first day on ubuntu and you're using beryl/aiglx? :O
<soundmaster80> no, again i use the liquidweather widget
<kool4444_> !pastebin | kool4444_
<ubotu> kool4444_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<joe_> I had one victory.  vanessae helped me install flah 9 plugin so I can get my fix of movies at metacafe
<terdinator> is there a package for liquidweather?
<Jucato> joe_: ok, you need to enable the multiverse compenonet of your repositories. once you've done that, all you need to do is install the package "libxine-extracodecs"
<kool4444_> ahh ok, what should i paste inthere?
<soundmaster80> yeah, you need to install superkaramba first
<Jucato> terdinator: liquid weather is a Superkaramba theme. install superkaramba then download the theme
<soundmaster80> yup
<soundmaster80> apt-get install superkaramba
<terdinator> Ok, is Superkaramba a theme manager?
<rythan> I just finished doing just that - SuperKaramba :)
<rythan> It is more of a "Widget" manager
<Jucato> kool4444_: if you need to paste long lines of text, like error messages and stuff, you can use that service instead of pasting directly into the channel
<soundmaster80> ok, then go to www.liquidweather.net
<Jucato> terdinator: Superkaramba is a desktop applet program. the little applets that you run using superkaramba are called Superkaramba themes
<Jucato> not the same with the general usage of the word "theme"
<sistemas> Good morning to all
<kool4444_> ok i pasted the error in there when i run the beryl command
<sistemas> people
<gameman73> sweet,  ill ask here since #ubuntu was a load of help,    need help with fglrx and X after an upgrade to edgy
<sistemas> I want to install my Lexmark X1185
<E[m] ess> kool4444_: your x config
<Jucato> kool4444_: then you give the URL that comes out
<sistemas> How do I do that?
<kool4444_> so i just type "xconfig" and paste that?
<E[m] ess> no, pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundmaster80> kool4444....http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Eye_Candy
<soundmaster80> have you been there...that usually works
<noxxle> i accidently removed the volume and power applet icons from the taskbar and now i cannot figure out how to get them back. I can find the kmix, but the icon is different and when i click on it, it does not show the volume icon.
<K`zan> Have I got something wrong or is kuickshow not available under ubuntu?
<soundmaster80> i use that to install it and had no problems, lol doesn't mean you won't but they usually work :)
<joe_> how can I tell if my usb ports are recognized by the os do I need drivers?
<something> i am not wrong !
<something> and you don't have me
<gameman73> joe_: not typically,,,  90% of usb drivers are included with the kernel
<gameman73> usb is something thats always "just worked" for me
<kool4444_> ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29289/
<something> i never worked for you
<kool4444_> there it is
<Cuboid> Can someone here tell me what I've done wrong with upgrading to 6,10? At first I changed the sources.list file, the word dapper replaced with edgy, I tried apt-get upgrade and it just said that there were no files needed at all. Tried with dapper and it installed 183 files. Now , I don't think that this is 6.10. Is there a way for me to find out and if it isn't, what did I do wrong?
<Jucato> K`zan: kuickshow has been dropped from Ubuntu since Dapper, due to incompatibility
<soundmaster80> comment out dri
<gameman73> o_O   we have someone here named something.....   *shrug*
<s> hello
<Jucato> !upgrade | Cuboid
<ubotu> Cuboid: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<joe_> thanks jucato.  mp3 is working.  that was easy.   my hands arent shaking as much now
<xsacha> something or some0ne?
<K`zan> Jucato: arghhhhhhhhh, I use that a lot, guess I'll have to get the source and go through all that :-(.  Thanks.
<kool4444_> oh wait there is more to paste
<s> please i need some help with flash and Flock / Firefox
<something> lol, i kept getting this pong from the speakers and i was like 'huh'
<noxxle> i accidently removed the volume and power applet icons from the taskbar and now i cannot figure out how to get them back. I can find the kmix, but the icon is different and when i click on it, it does not show the volume icon.
<Jucato> K`zan: I'll try asking the devs. you're not the first person (and probably not the last) looking for it
<kool4444_> how do i select everything in the file?
<Lam_> i installed nvidia-glx on my computer, enabled it, and restarted my kde.  now the bold fonts are too bold.  is that caused by something else?
<Jucato> kool4444_: Ctrl+A
<K`zan> Jucato: VERY much appreciated!
<K`zan> Jucato: Very handy little utility.
<gameman73> can anyone give me some help?  fglrx kinda took a crap on me after edgy upgrade
<joe_> as with getting off any addiction you have to have a support group.  I would be helpless w/o this IRC.  Thanks everyone.
<kool4444_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29290/
<xsacha> yeah ctrl+a or highlight it, or click at start and shift+click end, or there should be select all in menu if it is a GUI app
<kool4444_> ok thats the whole file
<E[m] ess> kool4444: that cant be your whole xconfig, its too small
<kool4444_> updated just now
<Cuboid> It is still doing it.
<E[m] ess> oh ok
<Cuboid> root@laptop:~# apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<Cuboid> Reading package lists... Done
<Cuboid> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cuboid> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Cuboid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<terdinator> For SuperKaramba, what format do I download widget packages in, tar packages?
<rythan> skz
<rythan> if available
<terdinator> ok
<Jucato> terdinator: .tar.gz, but you have to extract them
<soundmaster80> kool4444 are you able to see what i'm writing?
<kool4444_> yes
<kool4444_> i saw that
<rythan> What will break if I try to follow the dorections at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Eye_Candy
<E[m] ess> ok kool4444, you need to make teh changes for aiglx, so where it ahs sectione xtension, for composite you have '0', you need that to be enabled isntead of 0
<rythan> ?
<soundmaster80> i just wanted to make sure you had seen that site i sent you...you never answered
<kool4444_> did i miss somthin soundmaster?
<rythan> On Kubuntu edgy that is
<soundmaster80> rythan, what are you worried about
<terdinator> is ImageMagick a direct dependency of LiquidWeather?
<soundmaster80> if it doesn't work the X probably wont startt
<kool4444_> so just type "Enable" in there?
<soundmaster80> yes
<rythan> That XGL/Compiz will work or not?
<soundmaster80> terdinator...yes it is
<s> Please I need some help!
<E[m] ess> yes,you need to maek some mroe changes as well
<soundmaster80> kool4444.... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Eye_Candy
<terdinator> Do I grab ImageMagick from a repository with apt-get?
<E[m] ess> in teh modules section, add in Load "dbe"
<E[m] ess> and also # Load "GLcore"
<rythan> Yeup -- apt-get install imagemagick
<soundmaster80> it has instructions for ATI cards....i just wanted to make sure you had used that
<E[m] ess> you need to maek sure teh # is there so it doesnt use GLcore
<noxxle> i accidently removed the volume and power applet icons from the taskbar and now i cannot figure out how to get them back. I can find the kmix, but the icon is different and when i click on it, it does not show the volume icon.
<Lam_> does anyone else have an outrageously bold font for their panel clock?
<soundmaster80> lam_ , you can change that :)
<s> Please help me! When i open a page that conains Flash content Firefox crashes and quits!
<Jucato> Lam_: does it only affect you clock?
<E[m] ess> kool4444 then in server layout, add in Option           "AIGLX" "true"
<Lam_> Jucato: lol no, but the bold is annoying since it happened out of nowhere
<E[m] ess> so that aiglx turns on
<soundmaster80> hang on s i have a post that helped me
<s> oh great!
<E[m] ess> if your in pico us ctrl-o to save and then ctrl-x to exit
<Lam_> soundmaster80: how would i go about changing it if i don't know what caused it?  my Appearance settings seem fine
<terdinator> It says it cant find package ImageMagick <----- is this is the normal repositories or do I have to grab it manually?
<Jucato> Lam_: you could probably check for Fonts in System Settings?
<Lam_> Jucato: that's where i am right now.
<Lam_> Jucato: everything is default.
<soundmaster80> lam_ if you will right click on the clock you can configure it
<Jucato> hm...
<gameman73> can anyone give me some help?  fglrx kinda took a crap on me after edgy upgrade  :(
<soundmaster80> should be able to change the fonts,colors and things just for the clock
<Lam_> soundmaster80: it's not a clock thing.  i was using the clock as a reference point.  everything bold in Sans Serif 9 is REALLY bold
<Cuboid> Thanks. I think it's actually doing it now.
<soundmaster80> ah
<terdinator> BlueLoonie are you from Michigan Tech University????
<soundmaster80> system settings > fonts.....check them there
<inteliwasp> i'm trying to get wireless to work but the interface disapeared from iwconfig
<xsacha> yes he is
<soundmaster80> i dl'd lucida grande and changed all mine
<sebastian22> soundmaster80: where's the post?
<soundmaster80> i'm looking, i'm sorry....give me a secx
<soundmaster80> flash problem wasn't it ?
<sebastian22> oh ok thx man
<kool4444_> ok emess, i made the changes, now just save and reboot?
<sebastian22> yeah
<Emess> save and restart x
<sebastian22> it quits when i enter a page with flash content
<Emess> restart x with ctrl-alt-backspace
<xsacha> sebastian22: amd64?
<sebastian22> no
<sebastian22> amd athlon xp
<Pensa`MIA> is there a 386 kernel for edgy, because the generic kernel is not working properly with the nvidia drivers
<kool4444_> under the module section should it be # Load "GLcore" or without the pound sign?
<xsacha> nonfree flash?
<terdinator> Where do I get ImageMagick?
<soundmaster80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286069&highlight=flash+9+firefox
<Emess> include teh hash, its nto a poundsign
<soundmaster80> there you go....first one did it for me :)
<xsacha> lol@pound sign
<kool4444_> heh sorry
<Jucato> hm... I'm having a weird problem with flash... works with Konqueror, but not with Firefox/Swiftfox...
<kool4444_> kk
<sebastian22> great thanks soundmaster80 i will try it
<soundmaster80> i hope it works for you :)
<Jucato> oh nvm.. just doesn't work on Swiftfox...
<dinosaur-rus> hi all
<Emess> looks like my problem an only be fixed by ubuntu dev, nobody knows :(
<soundmaster80> sebastion, please let me know if it works
<KooL4444> oh oh, tried to run beryl after it restarted and it crashed, its now frozen
<Emess> did composite start?
<dude> abattoir !
<xsacha> KooL4444: kwin --replace
<dude> jucato !
<Jucato> dude: hi!
<xsacha> it's not completely frozen right?
<KooL4444> i think compostie started
<KooL4444> it was frozen, i had to do ctrl alt bckspc
<wombat_> Could someone please tell me what to do with an *.rpm file?
<KooL4444> whats kwin --replace?
<xsacha> ctrl alt backspace worked then wasnt frozen
<soundmaster80> wombat.....burn it in the firey pits of hell
<xsacha> replaces window manager back to kwin, so you get your borders back
<soundmaster80> along with all the other rpm's of the world :)
<dude> jucato: is there a widget like app for kubuntu?
<dinosaur-rus> does anybody know if it's possible to switch language with just Ctrl+Shift?
<soundmaster80> dude.....apt-get install superkaramba
<Jucato> dude: Superkaramba
<Kiongku> Jucato: darn kdesu does not work anymore
<Jucato> Kiongku: what does it say?
<dude> tnx guys
<wombat_> soundmaster80: it's a game I want to install
<Kiongku> it just does not work. I do kdesu adept_manager.. puts password but then it just goes out without a word
<terdinator> Where did you get ImageMagick so you could use LiquidWeather Widget?
<KooL4444> after i run "beryl-manager" all my windows freeze, but i can right click on the emerald
<Kiongku> the program is never started
<Jucato> Kiongku: try running it from Konsole
<xsacha> thats not kdesu not working then
<soundmaster80> a game?
<Kiongku> Jucato: thats from konsole
<soundmaster80> oh oh
<soundmaster80> what's the game?
<xsacha> Kiongku: what does it say after what you typed? it just goes back to $?
<wombat_> soundmaster: I downloaded a linux version of a game and this is the file i got. Is it doe a different distro?
<sebastian22> soundmaster80: How do i change the color depth in kubuntu?
<wombat_> Scorched Earth 3D
<soundmaster80> ok, just a sec....wombat. rpm's are red hat, etc...your looking for .deb packages
<Jucato> Kiongku: hm... have you tried launching any other app with kdesu? or tried clicking on the Administrator Mode button?
<xsacha> sebastian22: /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> section screen -> DefaultDepth
<soundmaster80> thank you xsacha :)
<Kiongku> xsacha: yah
<KooL4444> me Jucato?
<terdinator> Do you manually have to compile ImageMagick or is there a package for it?
<sebastian22> thanks
<Jucato> KooL4444: no not you. Kiongku
<wombat_> Soundmaster: Thanx, I wasn't sure
<KooL4444> oh ok
<Kiongku> Jucato: i've done kdesu adept_manager.. kdesu synaptic.. kdesu kate non work
<soundmaster80> you can change a RPM to DEB with alien but i don't know how reliable it is
<Kiongku> sudo works though
<Jucato> Kiongku: hmm... have you tried rebooting (eek!)
<Kiongku> sudo synaptic starts the program as it should be
<terdinator> Soundmaster did you manually compile ImageMagick?
<Kiongku> Jucato: rebooted thrice
<xsacha> :O
<soundmaster80> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_.rpm_to_.deb_Converter_.28Alien.29
<soundmaster80> no
<dinosaur-rus> Kiongsu: try to reboot, that worked for me
<Jucato> Kiongku: that is indeed bad...
<Kiongku> did not work here..
<soundmaster80> should be apt-get install imagemagick
<terdinator> hmmm.... I have all repositories enabled, but ImageMagick is not in there
<inteliwasp> i'm trying to get wireless to work but the interface disapeared from iwconfig. how can i fix this?
<Jucato> Kiongku: and after those reboots, kdesu still doesn't work?
<xsacha> Kiongku: how do you get into KDE?
<sudharsh> terdinator: hmm...i guess its imagemagick
<wombat_> Soundmaster: it's ok, I'll just download the *.deb file :D
<xsacha> automatically? startkde?..
<soundmaster80> hang on i'll check
<Jucato> terdinator: imagemagick is in main
<soundmaster80> yeah, i just installed it
<gameman73>  does ANYONE know what the crap "FATAL:  Error running install command for flgrx" might mean?   fglrx refuses to work"
<Kiongku> xsacha: by login manager lol
<KooL4444> so when i run the beryl command, it seems like xwindows freezes, then i do ctrl-alt-bckspc and its back to original
<soundmaster80> do apt-cache search imagemagick
<soundmaster80> that should point you to the right package
<Kiongku> wait i brb
<terdinator> There we go, Thanks Soundmaster!  =)
<soundmaster80> hey wombat
<soundmaster80> you can do apt-get install scorched3d
<soundmaster80> shoud be able to anyways
<K`zan> Am I doing something wrong here?  df isn't listing nfs mounts even with -a ?!?
<Kiongku> hmm
<KooL4444> whats the difference between the cd download and the DVD download of kubuntu?
<Kiongku> evern restarting x server does not solve anything..
<wombat_> soundmaster: at the terminal?
<soundmaster80> yup
<Jucato> KooL4444: lots of stuff. DVD contains everythin in the main and restricted repositories, and probably some universe stuff too
<soundmaster80> if it doesn't then i would go to the www.ubuntuguide.org and change my sources.list to theirs
<Emess> oh gawd a wombat :P
<soundmaster80> cool, i wondered that myself
<Lam_> ping
<KooL4444> does all that stuff get installed automatically? or is it for ppl who dont have broadband?
<soundmaster80> pong
<Lam_> thanks :)
<soundmaster80> ha
<Jucato> KooL4444: people who don't have broadband. and they don't get installed automatically
<KooL4444> kk ty
<Kiongku> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> deleting .kde
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> Kiongku: I suggest just renaming it
<Kiongku> :p
<Kiongku> XD
<terdinator> Man this superkaramba rocks!
<soundmaster80> yeah, i quite like it
<KooL4444> im just gonna reinstall all of kubuntu and start fresh with this deryl crap
<soundmaster80> i just wish it was compatible with konfabulator stuff
<Kiongku> duh did not sovle it
<Kiongku> hmm
<xsacha> kdesu -v    what version? :P
<KooL4444> soundmaster80 can you paste that link that you pasted earlier i didnt get a chace to look at it, is it for installing deryl?
<soundmaster80> sure kool
<dude> jucato: how do i use superkaramba
<soundmaster80> i'll just give you the full site
<soundmaster80> www.ubuntuguide.org
<soundmaster80> it will help you with many things
<KooL4444> thnx, bookmarked
<dude> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Jucato> dude: download a superkaramba theme fro kde-look
<xsacha> Qt: 3.3.6 KDE: 3.5.5 KDE su: 1.0?
<momal> help... when i got home today my kde was loged out. when i put in user/pass for any user it just goes black screen then loads the login screen again
<momal> no errors are shown and log file doesn't show anything inormal :S
<momal> abnormal*
<soundmaster80> BTW, just to throw this out there....if you find yourself using the console for various things i would install "yakuake"
<soundmaster80> i don't know what i did before i found that
<xsacha> momal: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE  none?
<Kiongku> yah sorry disc
<momal> i'll have  acheck im in irssi at the moment
<momal> brb
<Kiongku> Qt: 3.3.6
<Kiongku> KDE: 3.5.5
<Kiongku> KDE su: 1.0
<Kiongku> is it like urs?
<xsacha> yes, same
<xsacha> why did momal quit irssi?
<KooL4444> is thiswhat im lookin at for deryl? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268149&highlight=howto+ati+xgl
<soundmaster80> yup, it is :)
<xsacha> deryl you keep saying, you mean beryl?
<KooL4444> yeh, sorry lol
<KooL4444> im all confused
<momal> it just shows a line saying (ww) warning (ee) error and few other codes
<KooL4444> before today ive never heard of any of this
<xsacha> momal: you dont need to quit irssi
<momal> oh
<inteliwasp> how do i adjust the time in CLI?
<momal> how can i get to cmd then ?
<momal> from irssi
<xsacha> press alt+f2 to go to tty and alt+f1 to come back to tty1 -- you have 6 tty
<xsacha> tty2*
<momal> ahhh smart cookie :o
<xsacha> with F1->F6
<momal> any other ideas on how to fix kde :(
<terminus_> hi, my dhclient don't give a IP, any idea?, it say:
<terminus_> HCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<terminus_> DHCPACK from 10.0.0.138
<terminus_> bound to 10.0.0.1 -- renewal in 2836 seconds
<xsacha> F7 will take you back to the kde login
<momal> or get some info to fix it
<xsacha> there was no errors in that log momal?
<Kiongku> where is kdesu pacakge supposed to be?
<Kiongku> !entrance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entrance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inteliwasp> how do i reset the time in CLI?
<momal> nope just those codes i said eariler :S
<momal> and kdm.log did't show anything abnormal
<xsacha> ok well obviously X crashed, that's why it takes you back to login screen
<xsacha> look at bottom of Xorg.0.log
<inteliwasp> er... kdesu fails for me...
<xsacha> do you have anything like beryl to run on startup?
<momal> ok in bottom of xorg.0.log file there is a bit say error opening security policy and then under that about fonts and says removing from list... umm i have beryl but i manaully start it up after kde has finsihed loging in
<xsacha> fonts you can ignore, beryl doesnt matter then.. what's this security policy?
<momal> error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy | then there is a few xkb_ lines with some includes inside { and }
<inteliwasp> how do i fix kdesu, it wont let me use anything
<momal> im using edgy as well if that can help you :p
<Jucato> Kiongku:  looks like you're not the only one ^^^^
<xsacha> no fatal server error in there momal?
<momal> nope
<xsacha> hmm what's crashing it, i dunno
<inteliwasp> does anyone know how to set the time in a console?
<momal> after i click the login button screen goes straight black then a lighter black then cursor comes up and then kde login screen... but usually before if the X server crashed the nvidia logo would come back up but it doens't seem to
<Jucato> inteliwasp: timestamp too far intot he future?
<inteliwasp> Jucato:  yep and kdesu won't let me in to reset the time
<Jucato> inteliwasp: I rebooted to solve that... I don't know if it works 100% of the time
<xsacha> momal: check xorg.conf, what driver is it using?
<xsacha> maybe something in xorg.conf changed
<inteliwasp> Jucato:  therin lies the problem... i reboot countless time tring to fix a failed attemt at upgrading and the time is FUBARed
<Jucato> @_@
<Kiongku> haha same here
<Kiongku> sudo works though
<xsacha> inteliwasp: is time wrong in BIOS?
<inteliwasp> i wonder if i shuld set it back the corect amount in bios
<jay> Hello!  Is there a way of telling Kubuntu to never upgrade a certain package? (in my case, I do not want WINE upgraded since the upgrade breaks the application I want to use)
<xsacha> upgrades have to be done manually?
<Jucato> no. locking a specific package to a specific version I guess
<Jucato> it can be done with synaptic, but not with adept
<momal> HMMMMM... what does /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession meant to have in it ?
<momal> becuase mine is blank
<xsacha> ah
<inteliwasp> ok now i am perplexed... the bios time is local but the timestamp says 3 hours ahead......
<Kiongku> inteliwasp: yah it is
<jay> Jucato... IC.  That's disappointing.  Kind of makes adept notifier useless to me then. :(
<momal> how do i get the normal contents of /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession back ?
<xsacha> momal: it's a long script, want me to paste it?
<inteliwasp> and kdesu is FUBAR on me
<momal> umm can you upload to a website as a plain text file so i can wget it :)
<xsacha> ok
<noiesmo> hey all looking for an application to rescue data from floppy
<inteliwasp> ok it's oficcial, this weekend is now a living hell for me
<xsacha> momal: bur.st/~s/Xsession
<inteliwasp> Xorg broke AGAIN!
<Kiongku> where the heck is kdesu found.. in whcih package.. i gonna nuke it
<K`zan> Night folks
<intelikey> noiesmo what kind of data and what is the reason you need a tool ?
<Jucato> Kiongku: kdelibs4c2a I think
<xsacha> got it momal? :)
<noiesmo> intelikey, the data's images for a teacher at the school I work for
* inteliwasp rummages around for his favorite sledge hammer...
<intelikey> Kiongku just put your user in the adm group
<justin_> hello?
<Kiongku> intelikey: crazy i'm not running as root all the time
<intelikey> noiesmo try fsck /dev/fd0 first if that wont do check back.
<intelikey> Kiongku ?
<intelikey> !sudo | Kiongku
<ubotu> Kiongku: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kiongku> i know
<noiesmo> intelikey, yeah ok will try tomorrow
<Kiongku> i currently using sudo
<Kiongku> but kde wants kdesu and that freaking annoys me since its not working
<justin_> is there a linux program thats comparable to windows media player (such as being able to rip, burn, and play?)
<intelikey> Kiongku if sudo is working what is the issue with dkesu ?
<xsacha> Kiongku: administator mode doesnt work either? i guess cause it uses kdesu?
<Jucato> justin_: rip & burn = k3b, play = amarok (music) or kaffeine (music and video)
<momal> yay
<inteliwasp> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<momal> ^^
<momal> thanks for that :)
<Kiongku> intelikey: kdesu does not open the program
<xsacha> does it log on momal? :P
<momal> yup :D.. in konversation now ^^
<Kiongku> i put password but in command it returns back to $ without anything
<xsacha> nice
<intelikey> Kiongku in a konsole type " kdesu echo yes  "
<intelikey> tell us any errors
<Kiongku> no errors. plain back to $
<justin_> thanks Jucato
<Kiongku> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29297/
<xsacha> Kiongku: /usr/bin/kdesu echo yes?
<Kiongku> see for urself
<xsacha> Kiongku!!! Thats a big lot of errors you didnt tell us about
<duckdown> How can I go about creating an archive (like a tar) with a password on it, for use on another system?
<Kiongku> duh :P sorry
<Kiongku> but still
<xsacha> it's meant to have no errors
<inteliwasp> well i have internet access but lost xorg... i need sleep and some thermite to burn the box with...
<Kiongku> hmm xorg?
<Jucato> xsacha: those errors are nothing
<xsacha> mine has no errors..
<Kiongku> ...
<Jucato> xsacha: just saying that wacom can't be detected
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are getting errors similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Random_Transit> can anyone help me, i just tried to upgrade to edgy using the repos....and now ubuntu won't start
<intelikey> Kiongku that's a socket failure  if i'm not mistaken   not kdesu's fault more like ssh-agent or kio
<Kiongku> so.. any solution?
<Lam_> i fixed it.  anti-aliasing was on Medium.  i switched it to Full, and the bold faced font renderings returned to normal
<xsacha> it's device 166 Jucato, not 168.. 166 is a showstopper.. ?
<intelikey> Kiongku not famieluar with is.  have you plugged the error into google ?    google "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"
<Kiongku> sure googling now
<Jucato> xsacha: AFAIK, the device number varies from system to system
<xsacha> everyone else with 166 has showstopper
<flaccid> Emess: status of your upgrade?
<xsacha> on google
<intelikey> with the quotes should help
<Jucato> really? hm...
<Vipercat> can anyone offer me some install advice for edgy
<intelikey> Vipercat mmm don't  ?
<Vipercat> i am trying to install it onto a acer veriton3500
<flaccid> Vipercat: install it ?
<intelikey> lol
<flaccid> you just install it..
<Emess> flaccid:  still stuck on acpid
<xsacha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1069596 "fixed by deleted the /root/config directory." hmm
<intelikey> there you have it.  advised to both install it and not to.
<Kiongku> yah
<Random_Transit> speaking of installing edgy...i'm having some troubles...
<Vipercat> the install starts up and shows the kubuntu logo and scrolling bar then all goes black and thats it
<Kiongku> but wher ethe hell is config in kubuntu
<intelikey> xsacha ah ha.  just like i MENTIONED so many times kdm writing to /root is *BAD!*  but they wont listen.
<aib> the ubuntuguide wiki has a link to `http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg', which is dead. is there an alternate?
<flaccid> Emess: whats the current output?
<Emess> http://rafb.net/paste/results/n3FKyt11.html
<Kiongku> intelikey: any idea about that /root/config directory :S?
<flaccid> Emess: did you try installing the packages from kubuntu-desktop manually?
<Alter-Ego> Random_Transit: what kind of troubels
<flaccid> Emess: please also show the command you ran in the pastebin otherwise we don't know what you did
<intelikey> Kiongku yeah.  you can kill X and as root do a rm -r /root  and restart X
<Random_Transit> Alter-Ego, ubu won't boot
<Emess> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Emess> acpid is a dependency for it
<flaccid> Emess: i assume you didn't try installing the packages separately then
<Alter-Ego> Random_Transit: need more information.  what did you do, what happens at boot time, etc.
<Random_Transit> Alter-Ego, i upgraded by changing my sources.list to point to the edgy repos
<Vipercat> how long should kubuntu edgy take to install approx
<Kiongku> intelikey: kill X.. what was the code to kil and restart again forgot
<Alter-Ego> and then
<ketsugi> ctrl-alt-bksp
<Emess> flaccid: no, i wasnt sure how to
<Shirakawasuna> hi
<KooL4444> Vipercat, just took me about 30 min to install from cd
<intelikey> Kiongku sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop      and start
<Jucato> Kiongku: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Jucato> or that
<flaccid> Emess: i'll pastebin for you
<Shirakawasuna> if I get kubuntu 6.10 LTS does that mean I'm stuck with a long-term thing or is that just a way of saying 'this is a fancy release that will be supported for a long time, do with it what you like'?
<xsacha> oh ok that 166 isnt a showstopper, just it's the only error that appears for people having troubles :lol:
<ketsugi> 6.10 is LTS? I thought only 6.06 was LTS
<Alter-Ego> Random_Transit: and then ?
<Vipercat> im starting with an unpartitioned disk .. do i need to do anything to it first ?
<Random_Transit> Alter-Ego, and then, when all was said and done, i rebooted...and one of the things ubu said on startup was something about not being able to load a driver somewhere
<Shirakawasuna> ketsugi: perhaps you're right, lemme go see again
<intelikey> Jucato not jsut reset it. that will cause problems cause it's (kdm is) busy writing to /root
<Shirakawasuna> ketsugi: ah, so it is, whoops :)
<Alter-Ego> so you are working from another pc ?
<Shirakawasuna> n/m on the LTS ;)
<Jucato> intelikey: aah
<flaccid> Emess:  can i pm you?
<StarScream> hi guys, having a little issue with edgy. I'm running kubuntu / fresh install of edgy on a g3 800 mhz ibook. I've had dapper and warty running fine on it and i know 3.5.5 is much less cpu / memory hungry than previous kde releases
<Alter-Ego> Random_Transit: so you are working from another pc ?
<StarScream> but its running really slowly
<Emess> flaccid: yes
<Random_Transit> no, from another distro
<ketsugi> anyway to answer your question Shirakawasuna
<ketsugi> it's the latter
<StarScream> mainly on HDD access
<ketsugi> most Ubuntu releases have like a 1yr support life time or 3yr or something, I forget
<Alter-Ego> Random_Transit: so grub is working
<StarScream> i've tried  running hdparm with various different options
<ketsugi> the LTS releases have a much longer support lifetime
<Random_Transit> yes
<StarScream> and it isn't any faster / slower than dapper
<Vipercat> yep
<Random_Transit> GRUB is running off of the other distro
<StarScream> really only have issues in X11/kde
<Jucato> ketsugi: regular = 18 months. LTS = 3 years (desktop) or 5 years (server)
<Alter-Ego> Random_Transit: will *buntu load at all, or does it stop and give you the error about the driver
<ketsugi> yeah, what he said
<Jucato> hehe
<xsacha> Kiongku: is kdesud running?
<Random_Transit> Alter-Ego, it TRIES to boot...looks as if it is...and then, just when you think GDM is going to start up...it shuts itself down and reboots
<Jucato> hm... GDM?
<Random_Transit> err
<Random_Transit> KDM
<xsacha> lol
<Alter-Ego> Random_Transit: you have your /home directory on a seperate partition ?
<StarScream> is there any information i can give you guys to make it eaiser to assist. i'm not entirely sure where to go from here.
<intelikey> you did something fnacey in a konsole to restart it ?   and when it tries to restore the session it restores the reboot command ?     (i have seen that.)
<xsacha> lol
<Random_Transit> Alter-Ego...yes, thankfully
<Alter-Ego> Random_Transit: don't know.
<Random_Transit> crap.
<Alter-Ego> if it were me, i would install fresh
<Lam_> is there a way to bind my keyboard's suspend key to start the screensaver?
<Random_Transit> crap.
<Alter-Ego> i have three machines, the laptop krashed, the desktop upgraded with trouble and a fresh install is fine, cept i have to reset my repositories, etc.
<Alter-Ego> i always have a seperate /home directory and a seperate /data directory (mysql db, html docs, etc.)
<intelikey> Random_Transit you havent been playing with 'update-rc.d'  or the gui equlivent have you ?
<Kiongku> intelikey: duh no result
<Kiongku> tell me is there a way to completely reinstall kde back to default?
<xsacha> Kiongku: is kdesud running?
<Kiongku> nope
<Lam_> what's the terminal command to invoke the screensaver?
<xsacha> it needs to be running
<Random_Transit> intelikey, nope
<Kiongku> oh that one
<Kiongku> yeah kdesud is running
<xsacha> k
<intelikey> Jucato eeek why you say something when i do things like that ^  "equlivent"   ;/
<Jucato> huh?
<intelikey> nm   :)
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> I remember my promise
<Jucato> (actually I was busy reading something else lol!)
<jay> YES!!!   You CAN lock a specific version with kubuntu!  Thank you for providing me with the proper search term... Google took care of the rest. :)
<Random_Transit> i have a saved backup of my sources.list where everything points to dapper....is there anyway i could just swap that version out and just downgrade??
* intelikey needs reminded now and then....  :)
<xsacha> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KooL4444> how do i install gedit on kubuntu?
<xsacha> ew why you want gedit?
<Random_Transit> nano > gedit
<Lam_> i prefer kate
<KooL4444> every website i see uses gedit
<unix_infidel> KooL4444: apt-get install gedit.
<xsacha> gedit is just an editor
<xsacha> any editor will work
<Lam_> KooL4444: try kate instead of gedit as a substitute
<Kiongku> darn it
<Jucato> gedit isn't on KDE/Kubuntu
<flaccid> gedit sux
<unix_infidel> KooL4444: however, it is better to use a more advanced text editor, like vim, emacs, or kate.
<flaccid> sorry to say
<Kiongku> after one day i already have to reinstall
<intelikey> Random_Transit sorry apt doesn't play that game.   it's version++ only any version-- you have to specify exactly what you want.
<Lam_> flaccid: i agree, gedit is rather lacking, especially when compared to kate
<KooL4444> so how do i use kate when i type the gedit command?
<Jucato> KooL4444: you just substitute gedit for the text editor that you have installed
<xsacha> KooL4444: i suggest replacing anywhere you see with 'gedit' with 'kate'
<KooL4444> oh ok
<Jucato> KooL4444: usually something like "kdesu kate"
<unix_infidel> KooL4444: i still dont get what you mean when you say most websites i see use gedit?
<KooL4444> whats kdesu?
<Jucato> Kiongku: and please, don't use sudo (or gksudo) when using with kate
<Jucato> !kdesu | KooL4444
<ubotu> KooL4444: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Lam_> almost all help sites are designed for ubuntu, therefore gedit as its editor
<xsacha> howto websites he means, that edit files
<intelikey> !sudo | KooL4444
<ubotu> KooL4444: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<KooL4444> on all the websites i visit about ubuntu it alsways uses the gedit command
<Kiongku> Jucato: i'm going back for a revamp
<xsacha> that's ubuntu that uses gnome, this is kubuntu that uses kde
<Kiongku> seems more trouble to go find the specific arror
<Jucato> KooL4444: it's because Ubuntu uses GNOME, and gedit is a GNOME app
<Jucato> Kiongku: :(
<xsacha> ubuntu comes with gedit, kubuntu comes with kate as the sort of equivalent gui text editor
<Kiongku> *error
<intelikey> KooL4444 gnome has gedit  kde has kate/kwrite/kedit   and both have nano
<Lam_> equivalent is such a strong word in that context
<KooL4444> oh ic now, thats the big difference huh?
<ketsugi> gedit? kate?
<Jucato> (and vim)
<ketsugi> I just vi :)
<Jucato> KooL4444: yes
<ketsugi> vim, technically :)
<KooL4444> gnome and kde
<Kiongku> hmm
<Jucato> KooL4444: Ubuntu = GNOME, uses gedit, and gksudo. Kubuntu = KDE, uses kate, and kdesu
<KooL4444> whats so different in gnome from kde?
<xsacha> by the way, no kedit with default packages on kubuntu?
<Jucato> xsacha: nope
<ketsugi> KooL4444: Generally, Gnome is simpler, requires a bit less configuration, but isn't as customisable
<KooL4444> oh ok
<Lam_> is there a way to start my screensaver by binding it to a keyboard key?
<ketsugi> that's my impression, anyway
<intelikey> xsacha no but the 'kde' meta-package installes kedit
<ketsugi> I'm sure others will disagree
<Jucato> classic definition, but not really 100% accurate :)
<aseigo> ... lacks many features and most integration type features
<Jucato> intelikey: and a whole load of other stuff :)
<KooL4444> so "kdesu kate blah blah blah" is that how i edit files?
<Lam_> found it! nvm
<intelikey> Jucato but not as much as kubuntu-desktop does  :)
<Jucato> ah yes, GNOME isn't as integrated as KDE is :)
<Random_Transit> okay....this is interesting...i'm chrooted into ubu's environment....and i decided it might be good measure to try doing a dpkg --configure -a to see if there are some unconfiged packages...turns out there are...
<Jucato> intelikey: err... you sure about that? :P
<Random_Transit> even more interesting is this....
<intelikey> yep
<xsacha> KooL4444: yes
<unix_infidel> Random_Transit: you're tryign to repair a edgy upgrade?
<KooL4444> tyvm
<Jucato> intelikey: care to check again?
<Random_Transit> unix_infidel, yes
<KooL4444> gonna try install beryl again, wish me luck
<Random_Transit> Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/makedev ...
<Random_Transit> /sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices
<Random_Transit> /sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices
<Random_Transit> /sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices
<Random_Transit> /sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices
<Jucato> intelikey: look at it's depends
<unix_infidel> !pastebin | Random_Transit
<ubotu> Random_Transit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> !pastebin | Random_Transit
<Random_Transit> oops
<Jucato> lol
<Random_Transit> sorry
<intelikey> Jucato have.  i am refering to mbites not file count tho
<jay> Kool4444:  Maybe its just my personal preference, but I NEVER use anything but nano to edit system files.
<Jucato> intelikey: I said loads of stuff, not larger sizes :)
<unix_infidel> Random_Transit: from what i've seen, its better to do a clean install than an upgrade.
<xsacha> jay: just personal preference :P i use vim
<Jucato> meaning, loads of stuff you probably won't need :)
<jay> Although, maybe I'm just "old school" :  NEVER use gui as root.
<Random_Transit> sweet muthafrakker....there's actually a lot of unconfigged packages here.....
<unix_infidel> Random_Transit: its possible, just not well documented enough for ME to even recommend it.
<Random_Transit> unix_infidel, duly noted
<unix_infidel> or do it on my own production boxes.
<KooL4444> is fglrx installed on Edgy?
<Kiongku> darn it now automount refuses to work
<Jucato> KooL4444: no
<Random_Transit> i guess my first mistake was even attempting to do the upgrade from within ubu
<unix_infidel> Random_Transit: just backup your home directory and the needed rc files from / and do a clean install.
<unix_infidel> shouldnt take more than an hour, tops.
<Random_Transit> well, we'll see how this works out
<flaccid> installs are quick. upgrades are very long.
<Alter-Ego> flaccid: i agree
<Kiongku> zzzz..
* unix_infidel doesnt plan on upgrading his stuff until edgy+1
<Alter-Ego> i did an install while using the live cd on the same machine, that was nice
<Jucato> intelikey: sorry, never got DCC to work here...
<Random_Transit> my fault for jumping into edgy only a couple days after launch
* redtricycle is with unix_infidel
<redtricycle> I looked at the kubuntu change list
<redtricycle> I'd do it if I still had my laptop though..
<jay> flaccid: you aren't KIDDING!  upgraded from Dapper to Edgy.... took HOURS.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: there will be more bleeding edge stuff on edgy+1 though...
<redtricycle> hah
<xsacha> unix_infidel clean install to feisty fawn or upgrade?
<redtricycle> im having trouble getting cups working over network
<Lam_> what's the best way to access a folder under root?  i had a folder set in gnome to not grant access unless you were root
<unix_infidel> Jucato: upgrading doesnt mean dist-upgrade...it just means upgrading.
<redtricycle> looked at a couple of guides
<KooL4444> how do i install fglrx?
<Random_Transit> when does edgy+1 drop???
<redtricycle> and it's not helping..
<Jucato> unix_infidel: ah :)
<Jucato> !ati > KooL4444
<redtricycle> In six more months, Random_Transit?
<intelikey> the list is more than 10x as long for the deps on kubuntu-desktop than for kde Jucato
<Random_Transit> hmm
<unix_infidel> yea, about 6
<xsacha> Random_Transit: edgy was released ~3 days ago.. releases are every 6 months, so feisty is out in 6 months
<Jucato> Lam_: command line, or launch Konqueror as root ("kdesu konqueror")
<Lam_> Jucato: ok thanks
<Jucato> intelikey: oh? :)
<Jucato> intelikey: then I seat corrected :)
<intelikey> :)
<seishinbyou> Heh, I installed Xubuntu 6.10 for fun, and it actually took more disk space when it was finally installed than Kubuntu 6.10...odd
<Kiongku> intelikey:
<Kiongku> does kdm do anythign special apart login?
<Jucato> seishinbyou: that shouldn't be the case afaik.. weird...
<Jucato> Kiongku: logout :)
<xsacha> lol
<Kiongku> no apart that
<intelikey> writes in your /root dir
<seishinbyou> Jucato: I know, but that was the case when it finished.  Something like 1.87 gigs to 1.94
<Jucato> manage sessions I guess
<Kiongku> i messed up with kdm but cant think thats the only reason why kdesu is having hiccups
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> oks.
<xsacha> the big logout menu only appears in KDM, otherwise you just get an end session i think
<seishinbyou> Doesn't matter; Kubuntu is my desktop and I have vmwared machines for work and fun
<Kiongku> for console login
<seishinbyou> Windows 3.11 forever
<DrZoot> well adept has given me the shits for the last time, bonvoyage all, im back to gentoo
<Kiongku> my login name and password does not work
<xsacha> ^o)
<intelikey> replace kdm with xdm and see what happens.
<Jucato> DrZoot: have you tried something else? like Synaptic or apt-get?
<Jucato> Adept isn't really the best thing in the world right now
<Kiongku> never mind it.. cleaning and coming abck
<Kiongku> then access each error
<DrZoot> Jucato: yeah ive tried apt-get (i migrated from debian so ive used synaptic a fair bit) but the whole thing just rubs me the wrong way
<intelikey> DrZoot you could "emerge" everything in gentoo's distro
<Jucato> DrZoot: ah I see. any particular problems?
<jay> DrZoot:  I also used Gentoo for years... it certainly took getting used to when I switched to Kubuntu
<xsacha> CRUX ftw
<Random_Transit> DrZoot, i use both ubu and gentoo (actually i'm using gentoo right now to repair my broken edgy install)
<DrZoot> Jucato: Well tbh, its a bit slow. Apart from that and my growing dislike for adept, Im beginning to remeber all the reasons why I liked gentoo somuch
<Kiongku> intelikey: know about e17?
<Random_Transit> DrZoot, here here...
<intelikey> Kiongku no.
<Jucato> DrZoot: I don't like Adept that much either. about the slowness, have you tried using other mirrors?
<seishinbyou> Well, the Gentoo cow did look more like a cow than the debian/ubuntu "cow" in apt-get
<Jucato> seishinbyou: agreed :)
<intelikey> cow ?
* Random_Transit moooooooos.
<seishinbyou> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/56125
<seishinbyou> that cow
<Kiongku> probably messed up from there
<DrZoot> Jucato: I mean system slowness, its not exactly super quick. With gentoo if something doesnt run as fast as I want I know there are a bundle of steps I can take to make it run quicker, where as ubu with its precompiled packages is a bit more difficult
<Kiongku> BRB... hope i can arrange everything back to norm
<Jucato> DrZoot: well, that's the trade off you get for precompiled packages I guess
<momal> whats a godo quick program to convert .sub subtitles to .srt ones
<Edge888> Hi guys, what is the repository of PLF?
<Jucato> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<xsacha> LOL
<Lam_> that's hot
<DrZoot> Jucato: yeah, Im not really complaining, its just not a trade off that I can live with, personal preference more than anything
<DrZoot> Jucato: cant*
<Jucato> DrZoot: you can always compile everything I guess. Ubuntu does provide the deb-src
<jay> DrZoot: Check out http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html ... it might help you out in that department. :)
<Edge888> thanks a lot :D
<intelikey> Jucato make guntoo out of ubuntu.....  <blinks??
<Jucato> intelikey: well, I'm *almost* doing it, by installing bits and pieces of stuff only (no kubuntu-desktop for me)
<DrZoot> Jucato: yeah I had a look at compiling from source with apt-src and friends when I was running debian sid but its just not worth the effort, gentoo handles it all much better.
<seishinbyou> gubuntu ahoy
<intelikey> no no i'm talking about the "you can always compile everything I guess."   ^   O.o
<Jucato> DrZoot: yeah. Gentoo is really meant for that kind of stuff you want :)
<Jucato> intelikey: "I guess"
<seishinbyou> Hardest part with adoption of Linux in this office is that everyone *really really* likes the WinXP interface and can't imagine anything else.  It is a sad situation
<Homer> I had win xp interface
<Homer> hate
<Jucato> they like it?
<intelikey> well i "guess" one could.....   it's like reinventing the linux wheel though.
<Homer> it's ugly
<Homer> and smells
<Jucato> intelikey: or the kubuntu wheel :)
<seishinbyou> Many are typical Japanese salarymen.  Of course they are brainwashed to love WinXP
<Jucato> hahah
<jay> Wow, seishinbyou.... WinXP is the reason I'm a Linux user... I hated it.
<Jucato> seishinbyou: haven't they gotten tired of the same look over and over and over and over and over again?
<Homer> yeah the windows ui blows
<seishinbyou> jay: no complaints here.  I despise it too, myself
<intelikey> jay....  brother, where you been ?
<intelikey> :)
<Homer> especially that blue default theme
<Homer> yuck
<seishinbyou> Jucato: Japanese salaryman lifestyle is all about doing the same thing over and over and over...
<seishinbyou> Work harder, not smarter
<Jucato> er...
<KooL4444> whats the command to check if fglrx is running?
<Jucato> :(
<seishinbyou> Well, to be fair, the ones in this office aren't *that* bad.  KDDI and Hitachi were the worst
<intelikey> KooL4444 pidof <any-command>
<jay> Now.. if we can just get an SPSS client for Linux....
<Jucato> intelikey: fglrx is the ATI binary driver...
<intelikey> Jucato it not have a process id ?
<Jucato> intelikey: afaik, no. that would be strange
<Jucato> well, nvidia doesn't
<momal> whats a good quick program to convert .sub subtitles to .srt ones
<intelikey> oh you mean driver/module
<Jucato> yesh
<Lam_> is there a way to change the sort preference in kopete to ignore status and sort alphabetically?
<intelikey> hehhe ok.  no pids there.  lsmod  for kernel modules not sure outside the kernel....
<momal> is it possible to have say english and japanese language pages installed and change between them like clicking a button ?
<kazaru> hello any one know why my cursor disappears when xserver is restarted?
<intelikey> momal yep
<momal> how?
<intelikey> i new you were going to ask that......
<intelikey> s/new/knew/
<Jucato> intelikey: tell it to KooL4444. lsmod | grep something?
<jay> KooL4444:  Try lsmod | grep fglrx
<intelikey> Jucato is it inserted into the kernel or just used by x ?
<KooL4444> nothing
<Jucato> intelikey: err.. don't know. how do binary drivers work?
<intelikey> if it's not inserted into the kernel that wont show.
<Jucato> KooL4444: have you restarted X after installing fglrx?
<KooL4444> yeh
<jay> Just a thought.. it worked for me ... except it was grep nvidia.
<intelikey> xorg should have a function and possably even a veriable set  that will tell you what driver it's using.
<KooL4444> so i should look in there for fglrx?
<Jucato> KooL4444: you can look in System Settings -> Monitor & Display -> Hardware tab to check what driver is being use
<Jucato> s/use/used
<intelikey> s/.*/*d/   :)
<KooL4444> nice, yeh its using fglrx, gonna try beryl now
* Jucato grumbles at the stupid leak in his ceiling...
<intelikey> patch the roof....
<Jucato> we tried. the darn carpenter can't see where the leak is coming from..
<intelikey> dpkg --patch roof roof.tgz
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> if it were only that easy
<intelikey> that's not even a working command  but the joke worked.
<Jucato> this is weird.. hm... restarting Konvi "again"
<sebastian22> hi. I need some help. When i see youtube videos or flash in general they look very bad, not fluid at all
<sebastian22> hello?
<intelikey> Jucato why all the reconnects ?  issues with the client ?
<Jucato> intelikey: sound notification acting a bit weird..
* Jucato sighs
<Jucato> this is what you get for kustomized installs :P
<sebastian22> any help please
<intelikey>  !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> \!i
<Jucato> ??
<intelikey> jucato  !i == not I   @  sebastian22    but the stupid bot reacted to it....
<maltaethiron> lol
<Jucato> ah
<intelikey> i put a space before the !   but ubotus must have missed that....
<Jucato> maybe it ignores leading whitespaces
<intelikey> i guess.   seems to.    most likely does.      yep.    sure enough.
<sebastian22> I heard something about giving more memory or something to flash?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> !flash sound
<intelikey> nothing specific on flash
<maltaethiron> guys, is flash 9 out yet?  ive kinda not been paying attention lately
<intelikey> sebastian22 that doesn't mean there is not a wiki on it.  that just means we have not info node refering to it...  try searching on the wiki's
<Jucato> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<maltaethiron> rock on
<seishinbyou> what do you want to put rocks on?
<maltaethiron> oh, you know
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> notice that is *BETA*
<sebastian22> I have flash 9 installed
<seishinbyou> Yeah, like the word "BETA" has ever stopped anyone here before
<sebastian22> the problem is that my videos look with cuts on it
* Jucato takes note that Gmail is still labeled as Beta
<intelikey> just want you to know.  so when you have issues with it....
* Random_Transit is living proof of that, seishinbyou...and i'm regretting now....
<maltaethiron> is gmail still labled as beta really?
<maltaethiron> wow
<seishinbyou> I don't mind so much because I only install/test on non-mission critical systems anyways
<Random_Transit> i think they're just too damn lazy to change it
<Jucato> ok sound notifications gone again...
<intelikey> so are several things you wouldn't expect.
<seishinbyou> Who cares if it sets itself on fire and kills 300 salarymen
<Jucato> must be arts...
<intelikey> hehhe i just noticed that this box is a hybird ?buntu   the desktop is obviously nome but all the apps in the menus are k*  hehhe i must have set it up....
<Jucato> ah there... it's back :)
<Jucato> this box, on the other hand, is pure :P
<Jucato> hm... actually no... I think I got a few GNOME-ish stuff installed here, because of depends...
<intelikey> thuro-bread ?  (:
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> thoroughbred?
<intelikey> phonitic  yes.
<Jucato> lol
<KooL4444> ok just followed the directions to install beryl, and restrted my computer, now it get to the login screen, i login and it goes to a blank screen for 1sec then back to the login screen. did i miss somthin?
<Jucato> I wasn't trying to correct you...
<Jucato> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<intelikey> i know.
<KooL4444> no one else has had this problem?
<seishinbyou> When I had that problem, it was a problem with my xorg.conf file
<intelikey> KooL4444 !i
<seishinbyou> specifically, lines pertaining to glx
<Jucato> KooL4444: you could probably try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, as this might be related to that
<KooL4444> yeh im trying, doesnt seem like there are as many ppl there
<Jucato> considering timezones... I'm not surprised..
<seishinbyou> Since I am morbidly lazy when it comes to this stuff, though, I always just keep a backup of a working xorg.conf and replace it whenever anything goes wrong
<KooL4444> i know how i can get it to work back to normal, but i cant get beryl to work
<seishinbyou> I could c&p my xorg.conf file, though I don't know how much good that would do you
<KooL4444> thats all i got so i would appreciate it
<KooL4444> ill just compare
<seishinbyou> Okay, how do I use this pastebin thing...
<seishinbyou> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<seishinbyou> just a sec
<Raminagrobis> hello
<Raminagrobis> i've got a litte problem
<Raminagrobis> On my hard disk, there is only one tiny fat32 partition (20go) i can access to to from both linux and windows (
<seishinbyou> KooL4444: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29320/
<Raminagrobis> i've got a free 60 go ntfs partition i'd like to reformat in fat32 to share it between both OS too but windows doesn't want to
<seishinbyou> I have some really messed up hardware, though, so sorry for any confusion in advance
<Raminagrobis> is 60 go too big for FAT32 ?
<kraut> moin
<Jucato> Raminagrobis: afaik, yes
<Jucato> FAT32 has a limit of 32GB iirc
<Kiongku> duh
<Kiongku> clena install
<KooL4444> ty seichinbyou
<Kiongku> *clean .. kdesu seems to be working now
<Raminagrobis> 32 gb!
<Raminagrobis> it's tiny
<Kiongku> i'm back..
<Jucato> Kiongku: welcome back to the edge
<Kiongku> lol i hope i can cling to it.. last time i fell over the edge XD
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> over the hedge
<Jucato> I mean edge
<Raminagrobis> so how to you manage wshen you have a 450 Gb HD and you install linux??
<Jucato> Raminagrobis: I'm not entirely sure of that 32GB limit
<Jucato> but that's what happened the last time I tried
* Kiongku is off to reput everythign back to normal darn it
<seishinbyou> The same way when you have a 750GB drive, just install it
<Raminagrobis> seems to,  windows accept to reformat my 20 go partition in fat 32 but not my 40 and my 60
<Raminagrobis> yu make dozens of partitions?
<seishinbyou> Nope
<seishinbyou> I don't use FAT32
<Raminagrobis> But i want my partitions to be useable brom linux and windows
<Jucato> Raminagrobis: I think there's a program, forgot the name, something like fs-driver, that allows you to read/write to ext3 partitions in XP
<Raminagrobis> ok
<Raminagrobis> but there is nothing better that fat32 that allow a 'native' share (r/wp) between xp and linux?
<seishinbyou> oops, Konversation went *poop*
<Jucato> it went krap?
<seishinbyou> Yeah, it krashed
<Jucato> ah.. :(
<Kiongku> Jucato: hey.. if u logout while konversation , etc is still open.. do u get signit?
<Kiongku> seems they do not close properly if logout immediately..
<intelikey> "<Jucato> Raminagrobis: I think there's a program, forgot the name,"  there is also an extfsexplorer for that other os.
<Kiongku> intelikey: yo back on the edge..
<Jucato> intelikey: does it allow write access?
<intelikey> i think so....
<Jucato> intelikey: not sure. I don't like to set "Restore form previous session on"
<Raminagrobis> ok thanks
<intelikey> you know i don't do windows
<wedgeV> i have a problem with konsole, sometimes it doesnt scroll with the application output
<Raminagrobis> too bad, microsoft could integrate sda3 since it's open code :-p
<Kiongku> sda3?
<Jucato> sda3?
<Kiongku> !sad3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sad3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !sda3
<Jucato> I think he meant ext3 Kiongku
<Raminagrobis> ext3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> hahaha
<Raminagrobis> bye
<Raminagrobis> a+
<Kiongku> b
<Jucato> F
<intelikey> q
<Kiongku> hey intelikey .. kdesu kate in konsole = freeze..
<intelikey> Kiongku nice.  how did you manage that ?
<Kiongku> no idea..
<DHGE> Raminagrobis: ext3 is not a solution if you use characters like Umlauts 
<Jucato> lol
<DHGE> fat neither
<DHGE> use ntfs-3g
<Kiongku> may be kdesu sometimes hates me
<intelikey> ntfs-3g   ???   have link?
<Kiongku> to open adept.. sometimes need to open it twice or thrice for kdesu to appear -_-
<DHGE> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<DHGE> it is in universe
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<intelikey> Kiongku   kdesu echo yes    if it barks yes back at you it's not kdesu.
<Jucato> Kiongku: happens to me sometimes as well
<KooL4444> # Start GNOME
<KooL4444> exec gnome-session
<DHGE> now I use VMWARE for windows and link via SMB-shares to common data
<Jucato> intelikey: what if it moos yes back?
<KooL4444> i thought kubuntu doesnt use gnome?
<Jucato> it doesn't
<KooL4444> how come beryl uses that command?
<Kiongku> intelikey: i hate that dog.. but it does bark back..
<intelikey> then it's a sick puppy Jucato  :)
<Kiongku> duh
<Kiongku> intelikey: www.get-e.org thats the thing i was tinking with before my system run amocks XD
<keyo> hey how do i enable root login
<Kiongku> put it was not supposed to since i put it separately
<ketsugi> KooL4444: If you want to use KDE use `exec startkde` instead
<Kiongku> p/put/but
<Jucato> !RootSudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> keyo: ^^^^^
<keyo> sudo did not work
<Jucato> keyo: did not work where?
<intelikey> Kiongku i don't know anything about e##  so i'll have to pass,
<KooL4444> ketsugi, that is a command in the .Xsession file to start Beryl
<ketsugi> yeah
<KooL4444> should i change it to what you said?
<ketsugi> use startkde if you want KDE
<ketsugi> gnome-session if you want Gnome
<KooL4444> gotcha kk
<KooL4444> ill try it
<keyo> i burnt the image for the new kubuntu cd and tryed to install it by running cdromupgrade
<Kiongku> intelikey: yah
<keyo> permissions denied, i set the location with cd and then used sudo ./cdrom.... to run it
<Jucato> Kiongku: E17?
<Jucato> keyo: tried to install it where?
* Jucato wonders what cdromupgrade is...
<wombat_> heheh, I got it :D
<weedar> Does anyone else have trouble with FF 2.0 crashing randomly/all the time in Edgy?
<Kiongku> Jucato: yep.
<keyo> its beta isnt it
<Jucato> keyo: what do you mean? Edgy has been released
<KooL4444> ketsugi: so i put in there, "exec startkde"?
<keyo> i know that
<Jucato> Kiongku: hm... you might want to wait for Hawkwind to wake up as he's the e17 expert
<keyo> never mind
<Motorhead> hai
<KooL4444> or  just "startkde" ??
<ketsugi> exec startkde
<Jucato> keyo: anyway, that RootSudo link has instructions for what you wanted to do
<KooL4444> k
<Jucato> I'm just not sure if it's the solution to your problem
<keyo> i'm just sick of passwords every 2min, i thought i had enabled it in the settings obviously not though
<Jucato> iirc it was 5 mins...
<nix-noob> umm, question: is there any other difference between ubuntu and kubuntu besides the fact that it uses KDE insted of gnome?
<mulder> I cannot type anything when I open a new root shell in the konsole. Anyone who can help me?
<keyo> yes, default applications
<Lam_> is there a way to change the sort preference in kopete to ignore status and sort alphabetically?
<Jucato> mulder: the terminal doesn't echo the password that you type
<keyo> #kopete
<mulder>  basically nothing can't be typed Jucato
<nix-noob> the defult apps are part of KDE, eg konq insted of natulus?
<Jucato> mulder: when you try to enter your password?
<DHGE> nix-noob: the CDs come with *either* - lots of space needed - install the other later
<mulder> I open the konsole, then choose a new root shell, and then it comes with password, From there I cannot type anything
<Jucato> nix-noob: kate instead of gedit, konsole instead of gnome-terminal, etc. but the greatest difference really is that one uses KDE and the other uses GNOME
<arschkind> hallo you nice people
<KooL4444> fuck yeh IT WORKS!~!!!!
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!
<mulder> but in the Shell Konsole I can :-(
<KooL4444> TY SO MUCH
<KooL4444> finally some eye-candy!!!
<ketsugi> Have fun, KooL4444 :)
<Jucato> mulder: that's wha I'm telling you. you just type your password. you won't really see what you type
<mulder> it uses to work fine before, I could see. Ah ok let me try
<mulder> this is the message now: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc         ess using it?
<Jucato> mulder: what are you trying to do, btw?
<mulder> just trying to get updates and stuff
<mulder> with the konsole, it works fine under adept, but not in the konsole.
<Jucato> well you don't need to go to a root shell. just "sudo apt-get update"
<harmental> hi everybody...is it safe to upgrade to edgy or a clean install must be made?
<Jucato> mulder: is Adept still running?
<mulder> no
<Jucato> mulder: I'm guessing Adept crashed recently or was terminated. try entering this command "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mulder> message: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<intelikey> something is running.
<Jucato> hm...
<Kiongku> harmental: nto safe.. not safe at all
<Jucato> mulder: sudo killall adept
<mulder> you are right about adept, it didn't close properly
<mulder> ok
<Jucato> mulder: after that, run the dpkg command again
<mulder> adept: no process killed
<harmental> Kiongku: so should I format my whole partition?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix > mulder
<Jucato> mulder: try the commands that was sent to you
<intelikey> harmental you should always format "whole partitions"   care to rephrase that ?
<mulder> OK jucato
<bioticpro> Anyone here use k9copy? I need help with it
<Kiongku> harmental: back up and the u might try update.. but be prepared to redo a clean install
<Jucato> Kiongku: believe it or not, some were entirely successful in upgrading...
<Kiongku> Jucato: yah but better warn than getting then here howling
<harmental> Kiongku: sorry.....should I format my linux partition and install it from scratch then?
<Kiongku> *n/then/them
<Kiongku> harmental: a clean install 99.9 % guaranteed success and no headaches. ur choice.. its the best solution if u have nothing important to keep
<harmental> Kiongku: ok thx
<mulder> aaaah it asked me if I wanted to kill process 4960 F adept manager!
<Jucato> mulder: ah sorry, you're on edgy?
<mulder> yes
<Jucato> mulder: sudo killall adept_manager
<Jucato> mulder: then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> or have you done that already?
<mulder> yes
<Jucato> mulder: ok then, you're free to sudo apt-get update (if that's what you were trying to do)
<mulder> ok i try
<mulder> it works...Thanks Jucato. Why happened exactly there so I know?
<intelikey> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> intelikey: already on edgy :P
<intelikey> so    to fetch any updates.
<Kiongku> hmm
* flaccid goes to smoke dope
<mulder> I love it :-) works like a charm, apart from my audigy 2zs, logitech webcam and canon printer
<Jucato> mulder: Adept didn't finish what it was doing when it shutdown, therefore locking the package database
<intelikey> or do you not do bugfixes and security updates ?
* Kiongku plugs flaccid in a hole while he is smoking
<flaccid> with scully.........
<mulder> :-)
<Jucato> lol
<flaccid> :p
<flaccid> bbs soon after sesh
<mulder> Ahhhh scully!
<seishinbyou> Logitech webcams...I could never get them working under Ubuntu, either
<mulder> ah :-(
<mulder> audigy 2zs?
<seishinbyou> I don't know about that.  The Canon printers I had luck with, but I don't remember what I did anymore
<Kiongku> intelikey: whats teh command code to symlink all files in /usr/bin to /opt/e17/bin ?
<intelikey> ls -s /usr/bin  /opt/e17/bin
<mulder> My printer is an MP130 Canon
<intelikey> ln
<intelikey> sorry.
<Kiongku> ?
<intelikey> ln -s /usr/bin  /opt/e17/bin
<seishinbyou> Ah, I'm still using the old PM760 from when I worked there
<mulder> for me the commande Intel?
<intelikey> for Kiongku
<Kiongku> ok
<mulder> ah sorry
<Kiongku> intelikey: bcoz e17 has root as /opt/e17/bin... if i do that i can run the progs in /usr/bin without prob?
<intelikey> beets me.   i'd have thought you needed to go the other way.   ln -s /opt/e17/bin  /usr/bin/e17          or the like.....
<momal> hmm how can i enable a mount to a harddrive writeable by all users/groups?
<intelikey> but apps can do anything with $PATH that the writer codes in....
<momal> for some reason mine just suddenly stopped allowing a non root user to write to them >_<
<mulder> anybody knows how to have my audigy 2zs recognised? I only have the intel onboard at the moment. Do I have to get some drivers or something else?
<intelikey> momal what fs ?
<momal> vfat(fat32)
<mulder> This I have been trying for days, but with no success.
<intelikey> umask=000
<momal> yay thanks ^_-
<momal> what about for reading from ntfs? seems i can't do that either lol
<intelikey> momal man fstab     hit /   and type in   umask [enter] 
<intelikey> and read
<momal> oh yea i got the umask bit in... ^_-
<intelikey> yeah and if you do what i said... (though it's not likely)  you will learn that   the reason you need umask is because to the missing information on the fs and that it applies to several fs's
<intelikey> namely those that M$ uses....
<momal> lol i dont' seem to have that info in man fstab lol. i just had to set the umask in the advanced bit under the disk manager... but i forgot what it was i needed :p... so yea that helped out ^^
<intelikey> try man mount then    one is a link to the other here...
<martin_> Guys how do you manually save a KDE session??  I'm running Beryl which doesn't seem to want to let me logout at the moment.
<martin_> never mind - googled it...
<nacht> hi somebody know why the it.archive.ubuntu.com is offline?
<momal> whats the command to set the system to use a certain parttion for swap?
<Teejay__> question even after installing the plugins to play the restricted media on kubuntu 6.10, do you still have a problem playing mp3's on amarok?
<jorik> momal: swapon /dev/XXX (or edit /etc/fstab)
<Kiongku> !libxine-*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine-* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> hmm does not work :p
<momal> what do i use for the mountpoint in fstab?
<momal> for swap that is
<KooL4444> where do i add a startup program in kubuntu?
<Jucato> ~/.kde/Autostart
<KooL4444> does that already exist? or am  i making this file?
<Jucato> it's a folder
<Jucato> it exists already
<momal> just put in links/programs/shell scripts in that folder and give it +x permissions and should start up fine :)
<intelikey> Kiongku the bot escapes wild cards
<jorik> momal: mount the device as (-t) a swap area, without (none) a mount point eg: in fstab my line looks like: /dev/sda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Jucato> KooL4444: or probably something easier... set you session to "Restore from previous session" (which is already on by default), and leave the programs running when you log out
<KooL4444> how would i add the command "beryl-manager" in startup?
<Jucato> ah that's a different case then...
<momal> well you could just create new shell script to run it but that could be a little nasty :p
<KooL4444> add "beryl-manager" in startup programs (System -> Preferences -> Sessions).
<KooL4444> is what it says on the website
<momal> jorik: thanks
<KooL4444> i dont understand that
<KooL4444> i think thats for ubuntu
<mulder> crap kaffeine doesn't display videos at all, only but the sound.
<intelikey> i don't think you need any referance to the swap partition in fstab   one of   mountall.sh mountdevsubfs mountvirtfs  scripts  seem to search for swap partitions.
<intelikey> warpers nasty ?     momal
<KooL4444> i dont even know what a shell script is
<momal> nar i mean nasty as in beryl manager its self.. because sometimes when it starts up it can die so :p...
<momal> but if you want to do it
<KooL4444> oh
<momal> create a new file in there and put in
<KooL4444> nah, theres gotta be a reasonable solution
<momal> #!/bin/sh
<momal> beryl-manager
<mulder> Anybody has Kaffeine working properly, or installed VLC who could help me please?
<momal> then save as beryl.sh and | sudo chmod +x beryl.sh
<KooL4444> thats the shell script method?
<momal> save it in /home/username/.kde/Autostart/
<momal> yea
<KooL4444> k ill try it
<intelikey> KooL4444    edit   ~/.xsession    and add   beryl-manager
<momal> or you could do that :p
<KooL4444> oh ok, that sounds easier
<KooL4444> lol
<KooL4444> just add that at the end? no exec command or anything?
<intelikey> put it before the last itom if the file exists...
<intelikey> if it needs to be flushed to the background so that something else will start   add  &
<intelikey> beryl-manager &
<KooL4444> so do i put it before or after "exec startkde"?
<intelikey> before  and add &
<KooL4444> ok ty
<intelikey> wait.
<KooL4444> ?
<intelikey> wait.   maybe i need more info
<intelikey> what exactly does  beryl-manager  do ?
<KooL4444> starts beryl i think
<KooL4444> thats the command i used to start it
<Jucato> intelikey: manages beryl
<Jucato> :P
<pielgrzym> hello people - somebody please try to reproduce the bug (it's described in comment how to reproduce it) - it's a really annoying critical one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/69007
<intelikey> then yeah i'd say before kde
<KooL4444> with the &
<KooL4444> ?
<intelikey> yes
<KooL4444> k ill try it
<Jucato> pielgrzym: sorry, I can't reproduce that. I leave my PC on for hours, but no errors.
<intelikey> Jucato what version is that on ^ ?
<pielgrzym> Jucato: I see
<Jucato> pielgrzym: Edgy right?
<pielgrzym> Jucato: tried leaving it just after login?
<pielgrzym> Jucato: right :(
<Jucato> pielgrzym: yes I have. nothing
<Jucato> power manager settings maybe?
<intelikey> k i don't have the salamander...
<Jucato> or something...
<Jucato> intelikey: it's a newt, actually
<pielgrzym> Jucato: this is a really good idea! I'll check that
<Admiral_Chicago> pielgrzym: neither can i
<Jucato> ey hi Admiral_Chicago
<intelikey> well !
<Admiral_Chicago> Ju-
<Admiral_Chicago> err Jucato how is it going?
* intelikey holds his breath and truns blue.....
<Jucato> doing fine :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm working on Beowulf. the epic not the program
<Admiral_Chicago> it's so boring
<pielgrzym> Jucato: where is the power management located in edgy settings? can't find it?
<Jucato> pielgrzym: although I might not be the right person to try to confirm... I run on a very customized system....
<Admiral_Chicago> pielgrzym: it's called Guidance
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I don't know a Beowolf program...
<Admiral_Chicago> did you check system settings? maybe dvanced
<Jucato> pielgrzym: in System Settings, Advanced probably
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato:  it's a clustering program
<mulder> Christophe Lambert played in a Beowulf movie a few years ago...now that was boring!
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> apt-cache search cluster
<Jucato> christopher lambert as raiden in Mortal Kombat. *that* was boring
<mulder> worse than Solaris!
<overlimit> how can I upgrade my kubuntu to 6.10?
<overlimit> from 6.06
<Jucato> !upgrade | overlimit
<ubotu> overlimit: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<mulder> Watch Charlemagne and see :-)
<mulder> Jucato I will need your science again please. Can you help?
<Jucato> mulder: if I could, I would
<Jucato> but there are other who could also help :)
<mulder> :-) thank you kind sir.
<mulder> I have a few things actually.
<Jucato> O_O
<mulder> I can't have the video in kaffeine, only the sound!!
<mulder> so I am trying to download VLC instead.
<Admiral_Chicago> mulder: what driver are you using
<Jucato> mulder: what are you trying to play?
* intelikey likes vlc
<mulder> yesterday it was an avi file
<Admiral_Chicago> my buddy couldn't get videos to play in Edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> clean install too
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: same here
<ketsugi> clean install is the problem
* Jucato needed to use something else other than Kaffeine only once...
<mulder> is VLC better than K?
<ketsugi> You need to install the non-free codecs
<mulder> ah..how can I do that?
<Jucato> mulder: have you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<ketsugi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mulder> not sure
<Jucato> !libxine-extracodecs > mulder
<mulder> in the konsole?
<Jucato> err.. use that link ketsugi gave
<mulder> ah ok
<Jucato> mulder: you might also need this one
<ketsugi> Either in the Konsole or in Adept
<ketsugi> doesn't matter
<Jucato> !multiverse > mulder
<edge888> hi! I just upgraded my Kubuntu to Edgy Eft, however, my frostwire doesnt connect to the internet, its just say "Starting Connection"... any workaround? :) tnx
<Admiral_Chicago> ketsugi: no he knows that, X would go crazy when he was playing things
<Jucato> mulder: you need to enable multiverse. sent you the link
<mulder> ok I am going to try
<Admiral_Chicago> i really like Moodle, it's pretty powerful but it doesn't do RSS
<Jucato> um... anyone here encountered any problems with building the search index in KDE Help Center, even after installing htdig and editing a typo in one of the scripts?
<thyko> how do i just install kubuntu from the boot prompt? without having to go to the live cd desktop first?
<Jucato> thyko: if you downloaded the Live CD, you can't... afaik
<emonkey> thyko, try the alternate CD
<thyko> ok
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: what's Moodle?
<emonkey> an e-learning Server
<Admiral_Chicago> thyko: you could also try the safe mode, i forget what it's called
<Jucato> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: kinda like blackboard, CNET etc
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: from the Live CD?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no it's an open source program used by my school for a webpage for a protein folding project
<Jucato> Safe graphics mode, afaik, doesn't go to the CLI in the Live CD
<mulder> Jucato (and the others) I don't know how to add the multiverse thingy, even by looking at the guide...I am using Kubuntu and things aren't the same. Sorry!
<Jucato> er.. I was referring to the safe mode you mentioned :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: that is what i meant
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry i was confused
<Admiral_Chicago> it's almost 3 here
<edge888> hi! I just upgraded my Kubuntu to Edgy Eft, however, my frostwire doesnt connect to the internet, its just say "Starting Connection"... any workaround? :) tnx
<pielgrzym> can't find the power management (acpi) options - in dapper it used to be in a separate menu
<Jucato> open source course management software?
<mulder> I opened adept...manage repositories..but after that I am lost!
<pielgrzym> If I totally disable acpi will the computer work ok?
<stefan__> hi all
<Jucato> mulder: ok look for the line with "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<pielgrzym> I mean will it be able to shut down normally :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yup, it's from Australia
<Jucato> ah
<mulder> well all my components show main restricted
<Jucato> mulder:  look for the line I just told you
<Jucato> substituting "xx" for your locale (gb, us, uk, au, etc)
<mulder> yes I understand that Jucato, but instead of universe it is main restricted
<Jucato> mulder: scroll down a bit more
<mulder> it is greyed out
<Jucato> mulder: ok, right-click and select Enable
<intelikey> sed 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > ~/sources.list
<mulder> only deb, not deb-src
<Jucato> mulder: yes
<Jucato> intelikey: quick fix, but he won't learn, right?
<mulder> still greyed out :-(
<intelikey> you can look at the new copy in your home and if it suits you copy it to /etc/apt.
<intelikey> Jucato idk ?    will he ?
<Jucato> mulder: are you sure? even after right-clicking and selecting enable?
<mulder> yes still greyed out, but I can change the lines it seems
<Jucato> mulder: hm.. that would be strange.... works fine here
<Jucato> what do you mean by you can "change the lines"?
<mulder> the greyed out deb shows universe, unlike the non greyed out showing main restricted
<mulder> well If i click twice on universe, I can write something else for instance
<Jucato> mulder: ah ok. then add the word "multiverse" to that
<pacman> can anyone help me with my 3d accelerator
<Jucato> so that it would be "universe multiverse"
<mulder> after or before universe?
<Jucato> mulder: do not deletet "universe"
<mulder> ah ok
<mulder> done
<intelikey> order is not important there mulder
<mulder> shall I save and close?
<Jucato> mulder: try to Enable it again...
* Jucato scratches his head...
<mulder> it is enabled but still greyed out
<intelikey> apply
<Jucato> ah ok.. click on Apply, then Close
<Jucato> then at the top, click on Fetch Updates
<mulder> yes now it is in black :-)
<Jucato> I swear! Adept needs a total makeover!
* intelikey has never seen that app....   hehhe
<Jucato> mulder: click on Fetch Updates, once it finishes, you can look for and install libxine-extracodecs
<mulder> it is downloading suff now :-)
<Jucato> and that is how you edit your sources.list using Adept
<intelikey> i like sed better  :)
* Jucato squishes a mosquito with his bare hands... and thinks of intelikey
<intelikey> ???
<Jucato> nvm
<intelikey> oh i got it.  just wondered why.... ?
<mulder> ok now it works...but sound is gone! Arghhhh
<Jucato> O_O
<mulder> trying to configure the sound...alas
<mulder> I don't know...jeez. Maybe vlc will work
<Emess> hey flaccid i got it to go :D
<Emess> edgy is sexy!
<mulder> it is indeed, but has a very bad temper sometimes! Like a red-haired girlfriend!
<Jucato> like scully?
<Emess> lol, it took me a while but it works now, actually the onyl problem i ah was acpi,b ut that took 11 hours to fix
<Emess> now to figure out why beryl wont load
<mulder> scully is wonderful, sexy and smart...well you can say the same about Edgy no?
<Jucato> she's also fickle at times
<Emess> i lvoed the boot screen, although i ahd to restore my gui settings
<mulder> nobody is perfect, but at least she has the nose for investigating :-)
<Jucato> edgy makes you investigate it :)
<mulder> still no sound with my movies :-(
<Emess> my little sister (shes 8) was like "ooooh gimme that, my one is ugly!"
<Emess> she should be fine with dapper tho, it isnt ugly at all
<mulder> next kubuntu should be called Sweet Sister then :-)
<Emess> lol, she sin ubuntu heaven, untuil last weeks he has Xandros 3 OCE
<Jucato> that will have to wait till we get to "S"
<Jucato> and that implies that "Sister" is an animal :P
<Emess> i gave her a ubuntu disk and she partitioned and sintalled it ehrself lol
<mulder> Flying Formula?
<Jucato> Feisty Fawn
<mulder> yeah I know...heard that ;-)
<Emess> not necessarily, tehre was no c, it went breezy then dapper, and what about hoary and warty?
<Jucato> Emess: omg! an 8 year old partitioning by herself?
<Jucato> Emess: they started going alphabetical with Dapper
<mulder> wait till you get to Hairy Harty!
<Emess> yeah, why not? i partitioned mandrake on by first nix box when i was 7
<Jucato> no more "H"
<Emess> ah ok
<intelikey> Jucato ????  warty hoary breezy dapper edgy     what is the order there ????
<Emess> me waits for Mangey monkey
<Jucato> lol! I never even heard about partitioning until I was. um... 17?
<Emess> or Sexy Snakes
<Jucato> intelikey: they decided to start going alphabetical in Dapper
<Jucato> Dapper, Edgy, Feisty
<intelikey> really ?
<Jucato> there will be no G and H though
<SHRIKEE> H can be Horny :)
<intelikey> no goat or horse ?
<Jucato> Grumpy Groundhog was the codename for the testing stuff, iirc
<Jucato> and we already had Hoary Hedgehog
<SHRIKEE> ...
<mulder> Grumpy Granny could have been better
<Jucato> you're implying that Granny is an animal :P
<Jucato> although Grumpy Gopher might have been more appropriate...
<intelikey> this is Krazy.  mc displays correctly in the "fixed consoles" but not in others, while elinks does the oppisite.....
<Emess> mc = midnight commander?
<mulder> I still don't have the sound in neither K nor Vlc!
<intelikey> Emess yes
<Emess> havent used that ina  while
<mulder> sometimes when the sound system restart, it does so for ages...
<Emess> mulder: restart alsa?
<intelikey> fixed consoles --- /etc/rcS.d/S90console-screen.sh
<Jucato> mulder: where do you have sounds then?
<equipped> allo all
<intelikey> hola
<Kiongku> aloha
<equipped> i'm brand new to kubuntu and loving it
<intelikey> you'll get over that
<equipped> wow that's positive?
<intelikey> yeah...
<intelikey> :)
<equipped> can i ask some overasked questions im sure?
<mulder> ok I am using a laptop...it has intel hda onboard, but I am using my audigy 2 zs card inserted in the pci slot. Porblem I can get the sound from the audigy2 only from the intel. But now I can't hear the sound coming from the players!
<intelikey> computyus say "programmer that know computer, have strange sex life"
<Jucato> ... and that, dear Kubuntu users, is intelikey's (futile) attempt at humor...
<mulder> amarok plays the music fine, but only using the intel sound!
<intelikey> ditto jucato
<Marius_> hi
<Marius_> anyone here who can help me.... i just updated from dapper and my OS is no more working
<seletz> Marius_: if you want anyone to help you, you should probably define "not more working" more accurately ;)
<ccomp5950> marious_: What do you mean, not working?  Little more detail needed.  What does it stop working on, what step?...do you get to login?
<Marius_> well is not booting into x
<seletz> Morning, btw x_X
<Marius_> it's checking the filesystem
<drumline_> Marius_: after the file sys checks, then what?
<seletz> let it check, dont interrupt, dond switch off your computer ;)
<Marius_> it says something like "last mount time is after the current time"
<seletz> s/dond/don't/
<seletz> Marius_: The filesystem is checked every xx times it is mounted per default.
<seletz> Marius_: Thats normal.
<Marius_> well it is somehow stuck in that process
<drumline_> Marius_: check this article: http://desktoplinux.com/news/NS3291004537.html
<intelikey> that's normal seletz  ???
<drumline_> Marius_: if that's it, then follow the directions that Steve gives on the site.
<Jucato> on ext3, the filesystem is checked after 30 mounts
<ccomp5950> What happened, you didn't setup your time properly when you installed this time resulting in a time that was prior to your dapper system time.  Right now you have a couple choices:  I would let it run over night but if it's not doing anything change your BIOS time to a time say next month.
<Marius_> i am unable to access  kubuntuforums.net
<dude_> jucato!
<seletz> intelikey: the check is, but it getting struck is not ;)
<Jucato> hi dude_
<intelikey> seletz no the time stamp.   look at the error
<Marius_> so what is the site whith steve's directions
<intelikey> ***<Marius_> it says something like "last mount time is after the current time"***
<dude_> jucato: what the difference between alternate from desktop?
<dude_> jucato: whats the difference between alternate from desktop?
<Jucato> dude_: no need to repeat :P
<dude_> sorry
<dude_> i forgot the "s" : )
<Jucato> Desktop CD = Live CD with GUI installer (very basic options only). Alternate Install CD = text based installer with more options
<Marius_> how about the dvd version?
<dude_> jucato: ohh ok tnx
<solar_ant> hey all
<drumline_> Marius_: i gave you the link above: http://desktoplinux.com/news/NS3291004537.html
<Marius_> ok
<Marius_> thank you verry much
<dude_> jucato: have you tried xubuntu?
<Z_God> I'm trying to install edgy, but I get "There is no basefilesystem" on the partition screen
<Jucato> dude_: yes for a short while only
<Z_God> is this a bug or something like that?
<Z_God> I selected a 20 GB partition for /
<dude_> jucato: why?
<Jucato> dude_: because I love KDE :P
<dude_> jucato: :) y a....
<Jucato> dude_: but seriously. it was fast, but a bit too gimped for my taste.
<intelikey> Z_God probably a bug in your choice of file systems.
<dude_> jucato: i want to try beryl, but im still afraid hehehe
<Jucato> me to
<Jucato> s/to/too
<mulder> ok guys something else happened here...when I open my applications, I am asked for a password, but then it runs as root!
<intelikey> and nicks...
<dude_> ./takot/ako
<Jucato> lol
<dude_> :)
<Jucato> mulder: all apps?
<Z_God> ...
<Z_God> I'll just download the alternate cd
<mulder> well I try adept now, and it says run as root
<intelikey> Z linux doesn't live in ntfs space without scba gear
<dude_> jucato: i can add xubuntu with my current system right?
<Z_God> ??
<Jucato> dude_: yes
<intelikey> what have you selected as the root partition ?
<intelikey> you are not giving us much to work with
<dude_> jucato : apt-get install xubuntu?
<Z_God> /dev/hde5 it's what's already my current kubuntu root partition
<Jucato> mulder: that's normal
<mulder> I am getting confused myself. But yes it looks normal, because I use the password I put
<Jucato> dude_: I would suggest "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install -R xubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> ok and you set it to format that
<Z_God> yep
<mulder> Chickies will get teeth before I start using Linux like a pro!
<intelikey> and to mount it as /
<Jucato> dude_: so that you can "sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop" easily later
<Z_God> yep
<dude_> jucato: ok copy, tnx
<intelikey> then you may have a bug.  yes.
* Jucato squished another mosquito... and remembered intelikey again...
<mulder> Where you guys are based anyway for support?
<Z_God> downloading the alternate iso at 11 MB/s now :)
<Emess> is there a way to change the icon for kmenu?
<Jucato> mulder: only ding this for free, in my spare time
<Jucato> s/ding/doing
<Emess> Z_God: for that speed...can i be your best friend?
<Z_God> lol :P
<mulder> That is kind for you to do it for free...help newcomers like myself. I suppose you aren't married? :-)
<Jucato> lol no
<intelikey> mulder i don't think anyone talking in the last hour is any part of the ubntun team.....
<Jucato> Emess: Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958
<dude_> jucato: what is this xubuntu 6.10?
<Jucato> dude_: it's Xubuntu Edgy
<mulder> well that is why I keep Ubuntu/K because of the community
<Z_God> >Emess burning takes a while though :S
<dude_> ok
<mulder> great people who can help :-)
<sreng> youpi :)
<sreng> Beryl rox
<mulder> what is Beryl?
<Jucato> !beryl | mulder
<ubotu> mulder: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<sreng> 3D effects for the desktop
<KooL4444> my beryl crashes when i go to shutdown
<sreng> wow :) cool script
<dude_> jucato: i can't use my foot pedal
<Jucato> O_o
<sreng> !master | mulder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about master - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sreng> !man | mulder
<ubotu> mulder: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mulder> I am lost now thanks fellas!
<sreng> hehe
<sreng> type "beryl" in youtube and you will see
<intelikey> mulder that second botsnack was just sreng learning how to play with ubotu
<sreng> euh
<mulder> argh!
<mulder> I am looking at some screenshot, lovely and sexy like scully!
<sreng> easy..
<intelikey> !botsnack ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Emess> my burner can do a full 4gig dvd in 2.30 minutes :D
<Emess> my burner + your bandwidht = awesome, Z_God
<Z_God> heh, yeah
<Z_God> it's just a local mirror though ;)
<Emess> actually, i live about 10 minutes drive fromt eh australian ubuntu mirror, its owned by teh UWA computing club lol
<Emess> as it says on their door "ubuntu on tap"
<mulder> so many people have the icons displayed like widgets or something. The stuff that windowblinds uses...how can you do that?
<Z_God> heh, neat
<Z_God> I'm on a campus myself, the ftp here just mirrors ubuntu too
<Z_God> haven't really checked, but hopefully they've got the apt pool too :)
<mulder> so how can I make beryl work then?
<intelikey> !glx
<mulder> headaches...headaches!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<drumline_> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dude_> jucato: after the installation of xubuntu? does it affect my grub?
<Jucato> no.
<Jucato> you can choose to log into Xfce or KDE from the login screen, under the Sessions menu
<solar_ant> hey all
<solar_ant> whats the md5sum for kubuntu 6.10 cd
<dude_> jucato: ok, copy, tnx
<solar_ant> does nayone know ehre to find it
<solar_ant> i just downloaded the cd and hae trouble installing
<solar_ant> so want to check
<intelikey> solar_ant should be on the site
<solar_ant> intelikey:  it aint
<solar_ant> anyway when i try to boot form the cd or even attempt media check
<solar_ant> the blue screen appear for some time with kubuntu and bar scrolling down
<solar_ant> left and right
<solar_ant> and then it blanks
<solar_ant> and
<solar_ant> it says "hds error huh ? must exit with 0 " or something crazy like tha
<solar_ant> what do i do ???????/
<mulder> so it seems you nea big graphic card to run beryl!
<intelikey> mulder yep
<Jucato> mulder: not really big, just needs to be good enough
<solar_ant> anyone ???
<sreng> mulder: I run it on my IBM x31 Laptop
<sreng> mulder: it has no Big gfx card
<sreng> mulder: ATI mobility M16 ~ RADEON 9000
<mulder> mine is an atix1400 ati
<sreng> mulder: and it runs SMOOTHLY :D
<mulder> 1280x800 laptop
<sreng> hum
<sreng> is it an old laptop ?
<Jucato> mulder: the important thing is you need 3d hardware acceleration
<mulder> duo core intel
<Jucato> ooh that's good
<mulder> few months old
<sreng> oh yeah then you are good i think
<sreng> mine is like 2 years old
<sreng> ;)
<mulder> glxinfo |grep -i direct is what I did
<mulder> and it says no direct rendering
<sreng> edgy ?
<sreng> edgy eft ?
<Jucato> well, you'd need to install the proprietary driver for it to get direct rendering going
<mulder> yes edgy
<mulder> I guess I have them
<Jucato> you "guess"?
<mulder> where can I check I have them then?
<Jucato> if you didn't install them, they won't be there :)
<mulder> well I am new to Linux, and a friend of mine helped with some stuff
<Jucato> well I'm guessing if you don't have direct rendering on, then it's not installed
<mulder> I didn't have 1280x800 running, so we have to install them to have that reso working
<mulder> ok how can I check?
<intelikey> solar_ant did you even look before you said the md5's are not on the site ???    http://planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/releases/edgy/
<sreng> mulder: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<Ash-Fox> Is there anything that can play divx3 movies?
<Gecko> Ash-Fox: try mplayer
<intelikey> !divx3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about divx3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gecko> Ash-Fox: with the appropriate codec pack
<mulder> As of october 2006, AIGLX should work out of the box in edgy, provided your graphics card supports it!
<Ash-Fox> Gecko, mplayer doesn't proccess this :P
<mulder> how can I check then?
<Gecko> Ash-Fox: check the mplayer website for an alternative codec pack then
<sreng> mulder: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/beryl
<sreng> mulder: i think you have to change some of your xorg.conf
<mulder> ah some french reading...!
<mefisto__> I have 2 soundcards, kmix almost always starts with the wrong soundcard. How can I specify which card it should control by default?
<sreng> mulder: well i also gave you an english howto to install beryl
<mulder> don't worry I can read french no problems :-)
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mefisto__> I've solved my sound problems, it's the kmix interface that's driving me nuts now
<harmental> hi everybody...
<Z_God> the alternate cd seems to be working :)
<harmental> has anybody tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy without a clean install? (ie. as indicated in kubuntu site)
<intelikey> harmental several
<harmental> any succes?
<intelikey> not a very high percentage
<intelikey> in school you wouldn't want that mark....
<harmental> mmm
<intelikey> but some yes.
<mefisto__> can k3b create audio CDs with no gaps between tracks?
<mulder> ok guys, have to go for a while. Will be back. Thanks for your help Jucato and Intel, and the others.
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: i think so
<mefisto__> I thought I'd made one, but perhaps kaffeine can't play it without a slight pause between tracks
<Admiral_Chicago> did you try using a CD player?
<mefisto__> I don't actually own one any more
<mefisto__> amarok plays cds right?
<pielgrzym> how to make glxgears show fps?
<Jucato> pielgrzym: glxgears -printfps
<pielgrzym> Jucato: thanks :) is this a good score for R9200: 6163 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1232.585 FPS ?
<Jucato> dunno.. sorry :(
<pielgrzym> :)
<wombat_> help, I've done something to my vid card drivers and am now stuck at 640x480 res
<wombat_> I thought I had undone everything I did before it stuffed up but I'm still having problems
<zkhalis> salut je connais rien a kubuntu et linux en general est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider j'aimerais couter la radio j'ai essay kaffeine et amarok sa ne marche pas :(
<Jucato> !fr | zkhalis
<ubotu> zkhalis: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mefisto__> what did you do that you have undone, wombat_?
<zkhalis> merci :)
<Kiongku> xorg.conf?
<wombat_> mefisto:I tried to update the drivers for my vid card using Adept Manager and changed the driver selection in the system/moniter and display section
<wombat_> mefisto: I then hit the test button and got a screen that looked like no channel on an old television, all black and white dots and an x for a cursor.
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: yes
<mefisto__> ok, I'm far from an expert, but I found changing video settings is best done by changing one setting at a time (in the display section) and then restarting the x server (log out, then restart x from menu)
<brosioz> ehy a repository with w32codecs for my edgy ?
<Admiral_Chicago> brosioz: multiverse iirc
<Jucato> !w32codecs | brosioz
<ubotu> brosioz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wombat_> mefisto: I then hit the reset button on the computer because I couldn't work out how to get out of that screen, the computer rebooted and I had 640x480 res
<Jucato> brosioz: that first link
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: multiverse doesn't have w32codecs
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: which one does?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: none
<brosioz> thx
<Jucato> you either use PLF or download it from the link in the RestrictedFormats page
<mefisto__> wombat_: go to the hardware tab and see if it can detect your vid card
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: really?
<brosioz> Jucato: i want a repository not install a deb packages
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<wombat_> mefisto: where's the hardware tab?
<Jucato> brosioz: well, the only repository that has that is the PLF repos, but I think they don't support Edgy
<brosioz> a non official rep
<Admiral_Chicago> brosioz: "This package is not available from the Ubuntu repositories due to licensing and legal restrictions."
<brosioz> A NON OFFICIAL REP
<Jucato> brosioz: like I said, PLF is down
<Jucato> brosioz: any reason why you don't want the deb?
<brosioz> PLF ?
<brosioz> what's that ?
<Jucato> PLF = freecontrib repository
<Jucato> that's the unofficial repo that you're looking for
<Jucato> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<Jucato> "PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer"
<mefisto__> wombat_: system settings > display 3rd tab from left
<Jucato> brosioz: any reason why you don't want to just download the deb?
<brosioz> but is still down ?
<Jucato> brosioz: yes
<brosioz> Jucato: i prefer a repository cause if there is an update i don't want to reinstall a package each time
<Jucato> brosioz: there is rarely any update for the w32codecs. very rare
<Jucato> brosioz: libxine-extracodecs, on the other hand, is in multiverse
<rmi> hi all...what repositories should I use to find and install xine?
<wombat_> mefisto: yeah it is detecting it as nv. it's set to what was initially installed when I installed kubuntu. It will detect my card as an NVIDIA GeForce4(generic) if I go into configure.
<brosioz> i don't remember
<brosioz> but there is also
<brosioz> an official repository
<brosioz> for realmedia ?
<Jucato> !real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> rmi: you mean libxine-extracodecs? it's in multiverse
<mefisto__> wombat_: that's it, let it find your specific card in configure, then exit back to the desktop, log out, restart x, and THEN go back to try changing your display settings
<wombat_> ok, I'll try but I'm pretty sure that's what I did
<robert_> who builds kde 3.5.5's packages?
<rmi> ok thx
<mefisto__> sorry wombat_ that's all I can suggest. I'm very new to this, but that's how I got my video settings sorted out
<robert_> well, whoever does needs to fix ksmserver
<robert_> (it's crashed on me 3x today)
<brosioz> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy  main
<brosioz> like this
<brosioz> dude
<exclude> during the upgrade to edgy, kubuntu wrote some weird stuff in my /etc/fstab
<brosioz> but i get wrong
<Jucato> brosioz: you mean the commercial repos? doesn't exist yet for Edgy, I'm afraid
<Jucato> exclude: that UUID stuff is normal
<exclude> now my swap is no longer mounted on reboot!
<mattia> we
<mattia> hi to all
<exclude> Jucato: right, but I have no clue how to fix my swap issues then :)
<mattia> I can not install firefox
<mattia> can some one  help me
<mattia> ???
<brosioz> dude exists...
<BluesKaj> Good Morning all , it's darn early here
<Jucato> exclude: how come?
<exclude> Jucato: where can I find more details about the UUID stuff then? How do I know what that UUID refers to?
<Jucato> brosioz: sorry let me rephrase, it does exist, but is empty
<mefisto__> mattia: did you try installing thru adept?
<exclude> Jucato: I don't really know, I just had a very hard crash, because of "out of memory" issues. Had to pull the power plug and all :(
<Jucato> :(
<brosioz> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<brosioz> dude now work
<brosioz> s
<exclude> Jucato: I did find out that swap wasn't initialised. lemme check the bootlog
<brosioz> :D
<weedar> to prevent firefox from constantly crashing I have to set the shell variable XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS to 1, how do I do this for all users always. .bashrc?
<exclude> Jucato: I got it working this session by issueing mkswap ... and swapon. But I'd prefer ubuntu to boot and initialise swap itself :)
<Jucato> hm... I'm not really sure why it isn't loading. I'll show you my fstab line for swap
<exclude> Jucato:
<exclude> # /dev/hda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<exclude> UUID=d5ca5f96-fce4-457c-adaf-c467cf50acc8 none swap sw 0 0
<Admiral_Chicago> exclude: are you sure fstab is correct
<esaym> easy way to get firefox: http://getswiftfox.com/installer.htm
<hammer> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm that seems...complicated
<Jucato> UUID=dc22d891-ecc4-4c44-80ee-90d0c4e8b61d none            swap    sw              0       0
<exclude> Admiral_Chicago: no. But I never touched it :)
<hammer> ho do i format my flash mp3 player?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: it's the default for edgy
<hammer> *how
<exclude> Admiral_Chicago: and because of the UUID, I cannot fix it. I have no clue what that is.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: Edgy seems to be doing a lot of new stuff but i guess that was the point
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> exclude: you upgraded right?
<Admiral_Chicago> exclude: personally, i'd change the fstab back to smoething readably
<Jucato> er exclude....
<Jucato> do you see #comments  in your fstab?
<Jucato> the ones immediately above the UUID lines?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i got those too
* Jucato waits for exclude's answer...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: do you suggest i keep them as is. i can't read them and it looks awful
<exclude> Jucato: sorry, was on my terminal 1 :)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you're not supposed to read them in the first place :)
<wombat_> No luck mefisto..... I'll keep playing
<exclude> Jucato: see above, I pasted the Comment with it.
<exclude> but I found "sudo blkid " Admiral_Chicago, Jucato
<Jucato> exclude: so that UUID is for your /dev/hda5
<mefisto__> wombat_: did you uninstall the new driver?
<exclude> exclude: according to blkid it is not!
<Admiral_Chicago> exclude: vhat does that do?
<exclude> Admiral_Chicago: that command shows a list with the UUIDs, apparently they are a new way of identifying hdds
<exclude> http://enterprise.linux.com/comments.pl?sid=37323&op=&threshold=0&commentsort=0&mode=thread&tid=23&tid=47&tid=29&pid=91642
<Admiral_Chicago> exclude: first i heard of it and i follow linux news pretty closely
<Jucato> exclude: thanks for the command
<exclude> Admiral_Chicago: me too. And I am not very happy with hearing that.
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Admiral_Chicago> exclude: i can see the advantage
<Jucato> exclude: if that's so, try changing the UUID to match your swap partition
<exclude> me too. Its just so.... different :9
<exclude> Jucato: already did that, and it solves the issue
<rmi> what's the safest way to install nvidia drivers in a kubuntu based laptop?
<exclude> Jucato: leaves me wondering how the F the update Fsked up so bad by giving my swap a broken UUID,
<exclude> :)
<wombat_> yeah
<Jucato> exclude: I wouldn't know... :(
<exclude> me neither, but, well, it works now, my itch is scrathced.
<exclude>  :)
<mefisto__> wombat_: are there any backup copies of xorg.conf?
<wombat_> mefisto:um, no idea, I've had kubuntu on this machine for 2 days
<wombat_> and have been using linux for just as long
<mefisto__> wombat_: hey, me too
<Jucato> exclude: you don't need sudo to run blkid
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia > rmi:
<exclude> Jucato: ah, that post mentioned it being in /sbin so I assumed that.
<Jucato> :)
<mefisto__> wombat_: if you do locate xorg.conf in a terminal window, it will find it for you. you can then look in that directory for other files that look like they might be backup copies
* exclude has these silly sudo habits :) Its as if there are rules like s/(apt*)/sudo $1/ hardwired in my brains.
<Jucato> !UUID | exclude Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> exclude Admiral_Chicago: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<exclude> thanks.
<Jucato> exclude: thanks for the tip :)
<Jucato> if I could put acknowledgements there, I would put your name :)
<exclude> Jucato: mebby add the link  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LibAtaForAtaDisks to that?
<Jucato> exclude: nah. not for kids stuff :P
<exclude> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> good to know
<Jucato> I'll consider it though...
<wombat_> mefisto: where's it supposed to be?
<Jucato> exclude: you can sleep well knowing that your little tip has the potential to help a lot of users :)
<exclude> Jucato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223182 is a good one too
<mefisto__> I don't know yet, but it's in a directory called X11 (not x11)
<mefisto__> wombat_: /etc/X11 I think
<mefisto__> if I'm wrong, can someone correct me!!!
<exclude> mefisto__: that is correct.
* exclude crosses fingers and does a complete reboot :?
<Jucato>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> good luck!
<Admiral_Chicago> reboots...pshh
<Admiral_Chicago> i never turn off my computer
<wombat_> mefisto: I've found the backup, do you know how to change it to the original?
<berkes> w00t :)
* berkes == exclude
<berkes> my fstab UUID change survived the reboot+.
<mefisto__> copy your current one as xorg.conf.backup or something like that, then rename the backup to xorg.conf. But if it doesn't work you may not be able to start the desktop, so make sure you can find your way back in a terminal window so you can restore the current xorg.conf
<wombat_> mefisto: I don't have privelidges to save the file
<alexicon> hiya im having issues with nvidia-glx
<_deb_> wombat_: try renaming it as root used. use sudo .
<alexicon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<alexicon> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<alexicon> when i try to change driver to nvidia from nv it wont even start x
<alexicon> Linux ff8k 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<mefisto__> wombat_: or if you want to do it with conqueror, run command (from the menu) and in options, as different user
<alexicon> doesnt like my gentoo xorg.conf file either
<mefisto__> wombat_: the command is simply konqueror
<mattia> hi to all
<Sharketor> how can I set firefox as default browser????
<Sharketor> when I click on a link, konqueror starts
<mattia> where can I find a library for ubuntu libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<mattia> ??
<wombat_> what's the command to rename a file?
<mefisto__> Sharketor: in system settings > kde components
<berkes> hmm. I love "orphaner", why is that not part of kubuntu by default?
<berkes> package is deborphan btw-
<Sharketor> thanks
<mefisto__> berkes: what is it?
<Sharketor> another question
<berkes> after my upgrade to edgy that tool helped me remove 77 stale packages, nearly 50 megabites of unused apps
<Adam_> there are some edgy dvd images available. What differs them from the regular cd isos?
<berkes> mefisto__: its a tool to help you clean up and/or identify unused (orphaned) packages.
<Sharketor> I can't use keyboard volume key to set system volum. Why?
<berkes> mefisto__: say you tried some package with all sorts of weird dependencies, like e.g. beagle. But later on decide you no longer need beagle.
<Adam_> does the dvd version include all the repos and that's all?
<berkes> simple apt-get remove beagle will leave you with mono, all sorts of gtk apps and unused lib* packages.
<berkes> deborphan allows you to remove all these unused dependencies.
<berkes> mefisto__: you can compare it a little with norton cleansweep for linux :)
<mefisto__> Sharketor: in system settings > regional & accessibility > keyboard layouts, switch on keyboard layouts and try finding your keyboard in the list. Then you can try setting up keyboard shortcuts in the keyboard shortcuts section
<rmi> how can I add linux-headers from apt-get?
<pupeno__> When trying to create an encrypted file system with "cryptsetup -y create crypt /dev/hda3" I get the error: "Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07 (2006-05-11)(compat) and kernel driver", any ideas ? is cryptoloop broken in Edgy ?
<pupeno__> berkes, mefisto__: aptitude also does automatic removal of unneeded dependencies.
<mefisto__> berkes: I think I installed that but was too scared to remove anything
<berkes> pupeno__: ah, I did not know that,
<berkes> rmi "apt-get linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<berkes> rmi: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` obviously
<mefisto__> how do you get amarok to play a cd?
<berkes> mefisto__: its the third entry in "file" menu
<teledyn_> pupeno__: sounds like libdevmapper version is wrong
<pupeno__> teledyn_: indeed. Which would mean cryptsetup is broken in Edgy.
<teledyn_> pupeno__: and/or the user space tools are not compatible with the version of the kernel module you're using
<mefisto__> ok I see it now, but it'd dimmed out for some reason
<berkes> mefisto__: but there is a commandline parameter for that too, and you can even use DCOP, if you're hardcore :)
<pupeno__> teledyn_: do you know how to see the different versions of the different components ?
<teledyn_> pupeno__: did you compile the user space tools yourself, or are they ubuntu's?
<pupeno__> teledyn_: ubuntu's (edgy).
<teledyn_> pupeno__: what package is cryptsetup part of?
<pupeno__> teledyn_: cryptsetup.
<berkes> mefisto__: hmm, that is weird, sounds like you are missing some important lib or so. best to ask in #amarok
<teledyn_> pupeno__: you can try modinfo <module> for whatever the crypt module is
<pupeno__> modinfo: could not find module crypt
<pupeno__> er, nevermind. I don't know the name of the mapper module (if there's one).
<teledyn_> pupeno__: dpkg -l '*' | grep cryptsetup
<teledyn_> pupeno__: lsmod
<Sharketor> mefisto: I set my keyboards layout but volume key doesn't work yet
<pupeno__> teledyn_: oh, there's another cryptsetup!
<berkes> Sharketor: you must see if your keyboard is supported at all.
<mefisto__> Sharketor: try to set it up in keyboard shortcuts
<teledyn_> pupeno__: i don't know, i've always used encfs and fuse to do fs encryption
<berkes> many keyboard manufacturors don't release linux drivers.
<teledyn_> pupeno__: apt-cache search cryptsetup
<Sharketor> mefisto: where is?
<berkes> Sharketor: try this: open amarok, then go to settings. then choose keyboard shortcuts.
<mefisto__> Sharketor: same section, just under the keyboard layout on the left
<Sharketor> berkes: ok, I try
<berkes> Sharketor: but mephisto is right too, what I told is just another route to the same settings :)
<Sharketor> berkes: there isn't keyboards shotcuts
<berkes> Sharketor: do you see a small "speaker icon" in your systray?
<ricanelite> I'm so proud of myself, I finally got Ubuntu Edgy installed and everything so far working correctly, After a 4 days masscare of getting Edgy installed
<Sharketor> whit a flag?
<berkes> no.
<berkes> Sharketor: okay, follow me:
<meta> what is the english name of that kde applet that lists the tasks?
<Sharketor> ok
<berkes> K  System Settings
<meta> i want to find about something related inberyl forums, but idunno that's english name
<Sharketor> ok
<Sharketor> I'm here
<berkes> Sharketor: sec, my system is rather slow because of some tasks running in the BG
<Sharketor> not to bad
<MetaMorfoziS> somebody please check it for me...
<Sharketor> I have time
<berkes> Sharketor: there you choose "keyboard and mouse"
<weedar> How am I supposed to set file associations in FF2.0? I'm unable to "see" any other directories under / than home and media
<MetaMorfoziS> Sharketor: then please check what is the english name of that applet that lists the tasks in kicker
<berkes> then "shortcuts" in the left hand bar
<weedar> so I can't specify anything under /usr/bin, for example
<Sharketor> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> rightclick on kicker, and  remove applet or whatever, and that is in that menu
<MetaMorfoziS> but i dunno what is that's english name
<Sharketor> wait wait
<berkes> Sharketor, can you fing a "volume" there?
<Sharketor> well, in system settings I haven't "keyboard and mouse"
<berkes> hmm. I cannot help you then :(
<rlj> upgraded from dapper to edgy, trying to get zeroconf to work. avahi-daemon is running, but kpf (mini-taskbar-webserver) claims it can't publish itself so i assume it's not really working yet
<Sharketor> berkes: I choose "regional and accesibility"
<Sharketor> then "keyboards layouts"
<rlj> zeroconf:/ ioslave returns a blank screen as well
<Sharketor> then layouts
<berkes> Sharketor: afaiks that is wrong.
<feldegast> rlj: are u using xgl?
<berkes> you need shortcuts, not keyboard layouts!
<mefisto__> Sharketor: keyboard shortcuts is right under keyboard layouts
<berkes> Sharketor: on my system (Dutch) its the third row, second icon.
* feldegast found some blank screens are caused by xgl
<Sharketor> ok, I found it
<Sharketor> now
<rlj> feldegast: no.
<rlj> feldegast: not blank as in black, blank as in no icons or text, just konq background
<berkes> Sharketor: find out if you see the command "volume up" etc.
<Sharketor> now see
<wombat_> Woot, all sorted
<rlj> feldegast: meaning zeroconf ioslave found nothing, including any localhost service that might be published. i.e. no working zeroconf (at least server). client might be working. dunno if i have any other zeroconf clients on this network
<daftvader> hello
<daftvader> everyone
<rlj> feldegast: since most of the other hosts are win98
<daftvader> does anyone get a "test tv" for their usplash?
<Sharketor> nothing
<Sharketor> there isn't
<daftvader> or does anyone know how to get rid of the "test tv" image for the usplash
<mefisto__> wombat_: did restoring the backup work?
<berkes> Sharketor: then I don't know.
<Sharketor> ok thanks
<berkes> Sharketor: as I said earlier: find out if your keyboard has linux support at all.-
<Sharketor> ok
<Sharketor> bye
<wombat_> yeah, I just had to work out how to restore it. there's an edit as root command in the right click drop down menu when viewing your files
<mefisto__> there is???
<berkes> wombat_: there is. But it only works with textfiles. AND when you have one file selected only
<mefisto__> ok, in actions submenu. That's handy
<ricanelite> Anyone here use XGL Desktop?
<wombat_> berkes: Yeah, I was trying to work out how to edit the xorg.config files
<Dr_willis> sudo vi /etc/xorg.conf :)
<Dr_willis> I dont notice that edit as root menu item.
<ricanelite> Is there a Channel for user that use Apple Mac machines to run Ubuntu Linux?
<BlueEagle> ricanelite: Yes, it's #ubuntu for the regular ubuntu, this channel for kubuntu and #xubuntu for those who run the xubuntu variant.
<BlueEagle> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_willis> ricanelite, the ubuntu wiki/forums also have some areas just for mac users
<wombat_> is there some type of rollback program for system settings? like the system restore in windows?
<BlueEagle> wombat_: Not other than backing up configuration files before you alter them. :)
<BlueEagle> wombat_: (which everyone does, right?) :)
<wombat_> um... yeah... um... of course :D
<berkes> did anyone get glmatrix screensaver to work on kubuntu?
<BlueEagle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<berkes> weird thing is, that it is installed here. Its just not available under the screensaver settings.
<BlueEagle> berkes: Have you got glx installed correctly?
<berkes> BlueEagle: I think I did, hoz zould I know?
<BlueEagle> berkes: glxinfo should tell you.
<BlueEagle> berkes: or flglxinfo if you run ATi (i think that's what it's called)
<wombat_> in the hardware tab of monitor and display settings there is a test button. I clicked it before, after changing some settings, and got a black and white checked screen with a black X for a cursor. what do you do from there?
<Ace> can someone help me get my java to work with firefox
<wombat_> besides hittin the reset button :D
<BlueEagle> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Ace> ok
<Ace> i think i got it installed though
<berkes> BlueEagle: I found out that, in order to get more screensavers, the package xscreensaver is required too.
<berkes> it works now :/. Weird to see that about 12 screensavers are installed but cannot work :)
<BlueEagle> wombat_: Well CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will restart your X-server. Other than that, I don' know what caused it to appear in the first place. The screen you're describing is the X-server root window w/o any wm running on it.
<BlueEagle> ace: Please read the page on help.ubuntu.com and if you're still not getting it working please tell us exactly which step that fails and if possible what error you are getting.
<Ace> ok i downloaded it from its website and ran it it installed and dont work
<wombat_> BlueEagle: could it be because of faulty graphics card drivers?
<BlueEagle> wombat_: It could, but I've never used it so I am unable to effectively debug it. :/
<ricanelite> when i type in sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin it says E: Could'nt find package sun-java5-bin
<BlueEagle> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Dr_willis> why is it - ive never had to install sun-java5-bin..
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pupeno_> Once a mapping is defined in /etc/crypttab, how do I activate it ?
<deep> I can't see any desktop icon or bar, only start-up programs (kopete and konversation) and rigth-click on desktop don't open any menu
<deep> anyone can help?:P
<ricanelite> Well, I'm running a PPC Computer which is a Apple Machine and I just got so confuse when i saw the directions for it, lol
<Dr_willis> deep,  sounds like your .kde settings got totally messed up
<deep> :<
<Dr_willis> deep,  could just delete the .kde* dirs and logout/backin and that should kick kde in the head and back to defaults.
<Marius_> Hi guys! I am having problems with my mouse. I am using a laptop and an USB optical mouse. After several minutes of operation my USB mouse stops working and I can use only my pad. I tried reinstalling the xserver but nothing happens
<wombat_> I have all the repositories enabled in Adept Manager but I can't find the sun-java5-jre
<Dr_willis> Marius_,  chedk dmesg output
<Riddell> wombat_: you need to add multiverse manually, plus you can't install java through adept yet
<wombat_> ok, do I open the root console and type install sun-java5-jre.bin?
<wombat_> I have added all of the repositories
<Riddell> wombat_: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<wombat_> kk, thank you
<Dr_willis> .bin is a binary you run..
<Dr_willis> best to use the apt-get command. :)
<pupeno_> Where do I have to list mappings for cryptsetup to automatically create them upon mounting ?
<wombat_> Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<xsacha> wombat: have you ever run update?
<Dr_willis> wombat_,  you did a sudo apt-get update  - AFTER you edieted the repositories?
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-b6030233763f831b1ff3a43e7ee3d804fd879ce5
<wombat_> xsacha: I don't think so, I've only had this install on the computer for 2 days
<xsacha> like Dr_willis said above: sudo apt-get update
<wombat_> Dr_willis: sorry, I don't understand
<Dr_willis> after chagneing your repos, and  about every day... you want to do the 'sudo apt-get update'   then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Dr_willis> if you DONT update.. then the changes to the repositories do NOT take affect.
<Dr_willis> or effect. :)
<Dr_willis> apt-get basics. :)
<wombat_> ok, I have done both update and upgrade and still get the same response
<wombat_> do I have to add the repositories through the console?
<Dr_willis> then either your apt.sources are down.. or the pacakges are messed up on the server...
<Dr_willis> i always use the console.. :) its easier.
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> this is on a ppc machine however? Hmm
<Dr_willis> or was that anotehr guy?
<wombat_> I added them through the adept manager
<wombat_> that was someone else
<wombat_> mine's a PIII
<wombat_> source-o-matic doesn't have the latest distro
<drhouse_> hello. i see only 85 refresh.. how can i see lower?
<gnomefreak> it will. the person that owns it has alot on his plate right now when he gets time he will update it.
<Dr_willis> i still think we need a littel app included iwith the disrtos to help in rebuilding of the sources.list
<mefisto__> if I remove my windows hard drive (with grub) and just leave my kubuntu drive, will it boot up?
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  ya get any mail back from the frostwire guys? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i have an idea for a project
<Admiral_Chicago> that will be insane / really helpful to some people
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: not yet but i might not need to
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  you mean physicially remove hda? leaving hdc which has linux on it?
<gnomefreak> also havent checked mail t oday yet
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: yes exactly
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  grub will get confused. :) and you will need to edit the menu.lst and reisntall grub.
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  but the /etc/fstab shouldent be affected.. unless you move hdc to hda's place.
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: there is a command for it but i cant think of it
<Dr_willis> removing grub from hda.  will normally need a XP boot cd in rescue mode, to use the 'fixmbr' command.
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: to redo the sources.list file
<mefisto__> so I reinstall grub before disconnecting hda?
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yea - i rember one from debian days.. but i dident think it worked very well..
<gnomefreak> it may not never tried it
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  you can edit the grub configs and put grub on hdc now if you wanted.. yes.
<mefisto__> do you have a link to some instructions, Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  BUT the problem is that grub reenumerates (right word) the drives  when the system starts up. Your hdc of hd(1,1)  or whatever just moved up the chain.
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  the grub homepage/manual is very very well done and worth reading. :)
<wombat_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> install grub to hdc.  then when ya boot after removing the hd. you may have to edit the grub boot lines to use the proper (hd0,1) or whatever entry
<Dr_willis> also rember that grub starts counting at 0 :)
<wombat_> can you make GRUB boot the windows install by default? my wife's upset that she has to make it boot to windows.
<pupeno_> I am trying to configure pam mount to mount my encrypted filesystem. My problem is it tries to mount /dev/mapper/pupeno without first creating the mapping. Do you know what might I be missing ?
<xsacha> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mattia> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mattia> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xsacha> wombat_: try man grub
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get remove wife :)
<xsacha> and try that grubhowto
<xsacha> you should be able to change it easily in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mefisto__> wombat_: I edited /boot/grub/menu.lst today to do exactly what you're asking
<grill_>  scp wife -> Admiral_Chicago
<mefisto__> wombat_: just put XP at the top
<Admiral_Chicago> grill_: man i once told a girl i wouldn't date her because she was running windows
<grill_> lol
<xsacha> and she told you she wouldnt date you anyway because you're running linux?
<py_> hello, it seems that kubuntu edgy (6.10) installer does not support reiserfs anymore. Does someone know why?
<xsacha> yes, on purpose.. py_ .. you can of course just make a reiser partition yourself
<Jucato> py_: the Desktop installer never had a reiserfs option. even in Dapper
<dude_> jucato !
<dude_> :)
<Jucato> dude_: hi!
<Jucato> py_: the Alternate Install CD has a reiserfs option
<dude_> jucato: tagay na ! hehehe
<Admiral_Chicago> xsacha: whatever that's not the type of girl I want
<py_> Jucato: hum, I'm perhaps confusing server and desktop version, but at least one of these had reiserfs support.
<py_> Is there a technical reason not to include it on the "default" install cd?
<Jucato> py_: there are 3 CD's: Desktop CD, Alternate Install CD, and Server CD. only the Desktop CD has no reiserfs
<dude_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<xsacha> people complained about losing data on reiser or something
<Jucato> py_: according to the devs, it's because the QtParted used in the installer doesn't suppor reiserfs yet
<Dr_willis> reiserfs - the most loved and hated fs in the world. :)
<xsacha> py_ it's pretty simple to just make the reiser yourself though :) mkreiserfs is incredibly easy to type
<dude_> jucato: what's the command again for downloading and installing xubuntu or edubuntu?
<dude_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  (perhaps)
<Jucato> dude_: "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude install -R xubuntu-desktop"
<Jucato> dude_: you could use apt-get if you want
<dude_> jucato: tnx, tagay na ! hehehe
<py_> xsacha: i know, I'm used to do it that way, but I just got a call from a friend who was confused by this lack of option, and which is not used to doing stuff "by hand". He was quite positive about having found it on a 6.06 Ubuntu CD previously, so he was quite surprised by the lack of it.
<Jucato> heheh later dude_. work first before pleasure :)
<Jucato> py_: the *Ubuntu* Destkop CD has that option, because GParted supports it
<Jucato> *Kubuntu* doesn't. it uses QtParted
<py_> Jucato: yeah, that's why I specifically came here abiout Kubunty, as he is installing Kubuntu this time.
<Jucato> py_: well, know you know :)
<xsacha> i would have thought it'd be much easier for it support reiser than ext3 lol
<py_> Jucato: yep, thank you!
<dude_> jucato: actually we're drinkin right now with my friends, they're trying the linux OS, they want to feel the power of the open source OS :)
<Jucato> lol
<ubuntu__> Is it possible to retain your /home directory while doing a new install instead of an update?
<dude_> jucatu: Xp loyalist
<Jucato> ubuntu__: only if you put it in a separate partition
<ubuntu__> jucato, so I would have to create a new partition in 6.06, and then just make sure not to format that particular partition when i go to install 6.10?
<Jucato> ubuntu__: /home must be on a separate partition. so basically that's a "yes"
<Pastilhas_VViki> whats the ubuntu police for new versions?
<dude_> jucatu: can i have your mobile #? : )
<Jucato> dude_: no :P
<dude_> ;)
<gebruiker> I want to setup a /etc/network/interfaces for my wifi card How do I do that?
<ubuntu__> Well I mean, I already have the /home directory, and there are files in it I do not want to lose... If I simply don't choose to format that particular partition while installing 6.10, and assign that partition as my /home partition, will my old files still be there?
<ubuntu__> with the /home directory already being it's own partition
<mefisto__> is there a way to show disk usage (free space) in kubuntu gui?
<Jucato> ubuntu__: as long as /home is on that other partition and you don't format that partition during the installation
<Jucato> mefisto__: install "filelight"
<ubuntu__> jucato, thanks
<xsacha> anyone else her elike yakuake?
* gnomefreak uses kuake
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: was talking to motu to see if it will save me a day or 2 see if we cant get it in repos
<gnomefreak> but it would only be in feisty
* Jucato wonders what that is...
<gnomefreak> Jucato: frostwire
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> :)
<gnomefreak> since everyone uses it and the installer wont install on edgy without tweeking it
<xsacha> is frostwire identical to limewire or improved?
<xsacha> or worse?
<Jucato> because of DASH?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> xsacha: about the same
<Jucato> !frostwire > xsacha
<gnomefreak> ones free ones not
<xsacha> yes i know that Jucato :P but that doesnt help
<gnomefreak> gui might be a little different
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry xsacha :)
<xsacha> i've seen it, just wasnt able to install ot
* gnomefreak doesnt use p2p apps
* Jucato only uses KTorrent... nothing else...
<xsacha> im using KTorrent and Apollon..
<gnomefreak> yeah sometimes a torrent but not big ont hem
* Jucato is traumatized by Limewire on Windows... so stays away with *wire stuff
<xsacha> i always get bad, but most importantly random speeds on torrent
<gnomefreak> brb
<xsacha> since tomorrow is last day of month, i need to d/l a lot, fast.. on irc i can d/l 4gb/hour but there isnt enough on here
<xsacha> any ideas for speed + a lot of stuff to download? :)
<Jucato> oh... All Hallow's Eve...
<mefisto__> I've installed filelight. Does it work within konqueror? I can't find it in the menus
<xsacha> i saw 300 million GB on OpenFT network, but still couldnt find everything i wanted :(
<Jucato> mefisto__: it should be under Utilities
<Jucato> mefisto__: but if you really want a very very simple way to check disk space, just right-click on an empty space in Konqueror (file management mode) and select Properties, look towards the bottom of the box
<xsacha> konsole is simple...
<Jucato> xsacha: he was asking for a GUI way :)
<xsacha> konsole is a gui app :) it just has a terminal inside it ;)
<mefisto__> no Jucato, I just meant non-console method
<xsacha> :(
<Jucato> mefisto__: er?
<mefisto__> thanks xsacha
<xsacha> got 50% of my swap memory used :(
<Jucato> :(
<mikel28> ROFL
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i had to tell a kid today, I barely feel safe running Ktorrent on Linux
<Admiral_Chicago> forget Bearshare on Windows
<xsacha> lol bearshare
<mikel28> forget windows
<Admiral_Chicago> why would anyone put themselves through that
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: don't know bearshare :)
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a p2p app, I used it once
<Jucato> ah. I never had trouble with torrents, even in Windows. but Limewire + older sister = not a good combination
<FlameMaster> hey guys, quick question
<xsacha> its not torrents i think jucato
<Jucato> ah
<FlameMaster> can I write to NTFS volumes on kubuntu edgy?
<Jucato> told you I didn't know anything about bearshare :P
<xsacha> gnutella probably, or donkey or something
<Admiral_Chicago> FlameMaster: not safely
<Jucato> FlameMaster: basically, no. there are *experimental* ways though. beta stuff
<xsacha> FlameMaster: you can write to them so long as you do not change the filesize :D
<FlameMaster> Admiral_Chicago: Yes, I have read about the "experimental" ways (captive, ntfs3g, etc)
<FlameMaster> what I meant was: Out of the Box NTFS write support on edgy Y/N?
<Jucato> no
<FlameMaster> even if it's not safe
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> FlameMaster: not safe at all
<FlameMaster> ah ok
<BluesKaj> what's the command for installing an *.xpi file ?
<Jucato> well, you could always give read/write permissions to your NTFS partition... but...
<Admiral_Chicago> FlameMaster: i read about ntsf3g but i'm just not sure. besides i like ext3
<FlameMaster> Jucato: I'd rather try with captive... has anyone tested that?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: for firefox?
<BluesKaj> yes
<xsacha> FlameMaster: the kernel is compiled with write permission, but it's so long as you dont change the filesize
<FlameMaster> Admiral_Chicago: Well, too bad I still have to use windows :S
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: open ff go to tools and plugins than install and choose the .xpi and it will install it for you
<Jucato> aah firefox stuff...
<xsacha> FlameMaster: you can create a large but empty file (when in windows) and then mount to it when you get into linux and because it wont change the file size, you can write to it as much as you want
<Admiral_Chicago> FlameMaster: i know maybe think about using Fat32
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: downloading them should install them for you
<xsacha> FlameMaster: there's a tutorial for it
<BluesKaj> cool, thx gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: mostly thunderbird needs you to save it first
<FlameMaster> xsacha: uri?
<Marius_> how about reading/writing linux partitions from windows
<FlameMaster> Marius_: Linux Drives plugin for Total Commander
<gnomefreak> Marius_: its possible. safe not too sure about
<FlameMaster> Marius_: It only supports reading and doesn't support logical volumes, though
<gnomefreak> remember back up everything you need to save beofre writing to anything ;)
<FlameMaster> Admiral_Chicago: I'm not going to change my partition from NTFS to FAT32
<FlameMaster> Admiral_Chicago: too risky
<andrerav> hi - I have some problems with konsole schemas and transparency. If I set "transparent konsole" as default schema, the first tab in konsole will have a transparent terminal. However any subsequent tabs will have a black and non-transparent terminal. I have tried resetting my konsolerc, and logging in with a brand new user - but to no avail. This also affects yakuake. Anyone know what's going on? (I'm on edgy, but this problem started in dapper)
<FlameMaster> Admiral_Chicago: I do have some sort of "swap" fat32 partition
<Admiral_Chicago> FlameMaster: it's was too risky to resize a NTSF partition, that is how i hosed my XP partition
<FlameMaster> Admiral_Chicago: : that's what I said
<Admiral_Chicago> decided XP was not worth the trouble
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, I'm trying to install Media wrap which is in beta at a different site than Firefox xtns , so there is no self installer for it
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: save it to home and try to install it that way
<xsacha> FlameMaster: http://bisqwit.iki.fi/story/howto/ntfs/
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: since it wont install for you
<FlameMaster> Admiral_Chicago: I'm just waiting to buy a 250GiB HD, backup all my NTFS partitions, and then format on fat32
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: i cant test it atm since im not using ff 1.5-2.0
<FlameMaster> xsacha: tanks
<FlameMaster> *thanks
<xsacha> that sort of write support will work out of the box FlameMaster :) but it all has to be put in same file (sort of like an archive/rar)
<BluesKaj> I did and i keep getting the same "not found" message
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: what is the URL
<gnomefreak> ill see if i cant do it here :(
<Admiral_Chicago> FlameMaster: backups are a good idea regardless
<FlameMaster> has anyone tried mounting a Captive-NTFS partition?
<gnomefreak> but i doubt its built for my version
<FlameMaster> I did once, but messed up someway and couldn't write
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, http://www.box.net/public/gqrm6lzeou
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: brb lets see if i can figure this out
<FlameMaster> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_NTFS
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: once saved right click the saved package adn open with firefox :)
<dude_> jucatu: is beryl stable?
<gnomefreak> you will need to choose open with other app than choose firefox
<gnomefreak> and it should bring up the install dialog
<MenZa> tunicwriter!
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: welcome tot he world of people making our lives a bit more diffucult
<ja> Hi folks. I installed Dapper on my laptop a few months back and at the moment, everything is perfect. But I'm curious about how people are getting on with edgy?
<FlameMaster> ja: My networking teacher was also using Dapper on his laptop, and recently upgraded to edgy. Everything is working smoothly.
<xsacha> no probs for me in edgy, but heard about a lot of trouble upgrading from dapper to it
<gnomefreak> ja: some good some not so good
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, right on, i should have known that , DOH! ...thx :)
<gnomefreak> ja: i havent had issues with edgy in a long time
<shanden_> buongiornooo
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Marius_> ja: I used dapper on my laptop and just updated... after reboot I had too manually install kubuntu-desktop
<Marius_> but after that everything is well
<gnomefreak> using update-manager fixes that :)
<BluesKaj> oh, another small annoyance gnomefreak, is there s a fix for the screensaver bug yet ...the timer works ok , the slideshow doesn't work ?
<Marius_> except I have a problem wiht my usb mouse which stops working after a few min.. and i can only use my pad
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: for ksnapshot?
<Marius_> gnomefreak: i used synaptic and did not work
<Mon> i have a upgrade-to-edgy problem. probably because the upgrade was interupted. biggest problem seems to be: "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state, you should reinstall it before attempting a removal". but using -f with apt-get doesn't work
<gnomefreak> Marius_: gksudo update-manager -c
<gnomefreak> Mon: would that be a curror package
<Marius_> gnomefreak: thanks.. i will try that
<gnomefreak> cant spell
<BluesKaj> no, i use my pictures as the source file for the systems/desktop screensaver
<|WAL|> where does Adept/Apt keep logs of what was installed/updated/removed?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: didnt know there was a bug in it sorry
<BluesKaj> err, "my pictures"
<Mon> gnomefreak: i wouldnt know, it does depend on libeel2-2 which version is not yet available it seems
<BluesKaj> ok, a ot of us have the same problem it seems
<Mon> gnomefreak: but i've upgrade my other pc to edgy about 2 weeks ago with no problems
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: anyone file a bug yet?
<wombat_> how do you install a *bin file?
<gnomefreak> Mon: try gksudo "update-manager -c"
<gnomefreak> wonyou run them not install them
<gnomefreak> wombat_: sh file.bin
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, only one that i saw
<Mon> gnomefreak: i think that'd just be a dist-upgrade. which doesn't work because of a lot of dep. problems. also no X atm
<shadowhywind> can anyone help me set up my swap partition, which kubuntu refuses to see!
<Mon> shadowhywind: tried mkswap ?
<gnomefreak> Mon: update-manager -c will update your system from dapper to edgy. it fixes depends for you
<Tm_T> Hi kkathman.
<Mon> gnomefreak: probably, but as i said, no X/gnome whatever atm. system won't even boot. i'm in a chrooted env. now
<shadowhywind> when i do mkswap i get Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 534605 kB, no label, UUID=613c8660-13f3-49f6-a5ba-fd40a108aa38
<gnomefreak> Mon: ah
<kkathman> greetings Tm_T :)
<gnomefreak> try sudo apt-get -f install
<Mon> shadowhywind: then swapon -a, or swapon /dev/swapdevice i think
<Mon> gnomefreak: like i said, that doesn't work :)
<shadowhywind> do i have to update fstab?
<Mon> shadowhywind: if it's not already in there yeah
<Mon> gnomefreak: then i get the nautilus problem
<gnomefreak> Mon: than install xserver-xorg xorg -xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-all
<shadowhywind> now the funny thing, is it will work, it will load on boot, but the moment i try to hibernate it fails to load on bootup
<gnomefreak> ack
<Mon> gnomefreak: it's installed but i just have a broken system atm
<Mon> gnomefreak: the GUI thing wont help me, it just calls apt-get and dpkg...
<gnomefreak> Mon: is it installed or just downloaded?
<gnomefreak> Mon: pastebint he full errors
<Mon> shadowhywind: sorry i have no experience with hibernating. it's a bit on a works-per-machine basis
<gnomefreak> pastebin the
<Mon> gnomefreak: it was a running dapper system upgraded to edgy, but someone interupted the upgrade halfway which may have something to do with it
<shadowhywind> the other funny thing, is it was working perfectly in dapper, once i did the upgrade it stopped working
<gnomefreak> Mon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should continue the upgrade after stopping it
<shadowhywind> also is there supposed to be a enty in mtab for swap?
<Mon> well it's "edgy" ;) if you really want a stable system i'd wait 2 weeks after each release for things to work out a bit
<Mon> gnomefreak: doesn't work..
<|WAL|> where does Adept/Apt keep logs of what was installed/updated/removed?
<Jucato> shadowhywind: having swap problems?
<gnomefreak> Mon: instead of it doesnt work show me the errors or we cant really helpp
<shadowhywind> jucato yes!! hehe
<Jucato> shadowhywind: what sort of problem?
<Mon> i have a upgrade-to-edgy problem. probably because the upgrade was interupted. biggest problem seems to be: "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state, you should reinstall it before attempting a removal". but using -f with apt-get doesn't work
<Mon> that's the error
<gnomefreak> Mon: i can give you 65 commands to fix it but i need the errors
<Mon> package is inconsisten.. that's it
<shadowhywind> well at first, the swap was not being loaded at boot, i think i fixed that problem. And it loads everytime i start, but if i hibernate it fails to load the swap
<gnomefreak> the full command of "sudo apt-get -f install" what does it say
<Mon> alright
<Mon> first some will be updated/upgraded etc packages, nothing weird
<gnomefreak> than its working
<shadowhywind> so any ideas jucato?
<Jucato> shadowhywind: oh... hm... how did you fix the loading problem? they might  be related
<gnomefreak> its fixing broken packages
<shadowhywind> all i basically did was mkswap /dev/sda7 took the uuid number and add that to fstab
<alexicon> hiya, im trying to install nvidia-glx but when i change the xorg.conf driver to "nvidia" X wont start up
<gnomefreak> after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should work unless more broken packages but i will brb
<shadowhywind> alexicon comes up with a error no screens found?
<Jucato> shadowhywind: did you confirm that the UUID of sda7 and the one in fstab matches?
<alexicon> yes i think thats the one
<shadowhywind> yes, because i copied and pasted it in
<Jucato> alexicon: did you install linux-restricted-modules?
<MrKev> hi
<alexicon> no Jucato
<Emess> bwahahahahaha! the glider is now my kmenu icon :D
<Jucato> alexicon: you need that
<MrKev> is there anybody from the Czech Republic?
<alexicon> oh wait, it says installed
<Jucato> alexicon: install the linux-restricted-modules that matches your kernel
<alexicon> hrm ok
<Mon> gnomefreak: here goes:
<Mon> dpkg: error processing nautilus (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<shadowhywind> let me reboot, and get this last fstab set and working
<Mon> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<Mon> what(): basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<alexicon> oh
<Mon> Aborted
<alexicon> my uname -a says i686
<alexicon> and i have 386 linux-restricted-modules
<MrKev> I want to set text mode as default - in mandrakelinux 9.1 it was easy, but in KUBUNTU I do not know how to do it
<Jucato> alexicon: are you on Edgy?
<MrKev> can You help me?
<alexicon> no Jucato
<MrKev> please? :)
<Jucato> alexicon: ah Dapper, get the result of "uname -r" and look for the linux-restricted-modules that matches that
<MrKev> :(
<xsacha> MrKev: for grub?
<wombat_> hmm running sh *.bin to install java didn't work
<alexicon> Jucato: it matches what i have, let me try enabling the glx again
<MrKev> xsacha: I dont understand:(
<MrKev> xsacha: grub?
<xsacha> what do you want text mode for?
<shadowhywind> ok so activating swap was ok this time
<MrKev> xsacha: its better to start linux in txt mode for me
<gnomefreak> Mon: sudo apt-get install --reinstall naultius
<xsacha> MrKev: i assume you are talking about the boot loader, GRUB
<Mon> gnomefreak: already tried :) no go
<shadowhywind> and system guard sees the swap, so everything is good at the moment, If i hibernate right now, it will not load on startup
<MrKev> xsacha: aaaa:) Yes, I use GRUB
<Mon> gnomefreak: then i get the libeel dep. problem
<xsacha> MrKev: has nothing to do with kubuntu/mandrake, but you can sort out grub in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> Mon: sudo dpkg -r naultis?
<xsacha> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shadowhywind> it will say, harddrive was not cleanly unmounted, so any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Mon: run apt-get -f install again
<Mon> very bad state problem
<MrKev> xsacha: thanx
<Mon> same error
<gnomefreak> Mon: if that doesnt work sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Mon: ack
<gnomefreak> wait
<gnomefreak> Mon: your on gnome or kde?
<Mon> lol oops
<Mon> ah nevermind i guess :)
<gnomefreak> Mon: install ubuntu-desktop if using gnome
<Mon> the #ubuntu chan is way too busy and questions seem to go by unnoticed
<Mon> yeah i know
<Mon> dep errors
<gnomefreak> on what packages
<Mon> i need to manually fix something i think, the whole apt-get thing doesn't work
<pupeno__> how many passes would you give to badblocks for a HD know to have bad blocks ?
<Mon> pff loads, ttf-stuff, vlc, games et
<Mon> *etc
<Mon> python OOo
<gnomefreak> Mon: please pastebin the full output
<shadowhywind> so jucato any ideas?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mon> which would be typing over 2 screens of erros, no thanks ;)
<MrKev> xsacha:  i opened menu.lst, but i dont know where can I set this
<radius> anyone know if there is a zinio mag substitute for kubuntu? running it in wine just doesn't run nicely
<Jucato> shadowhywind: sorry, none... :(
<Mon> i'm on my macbook now, the pc's really screwed
<xsacha> MrKev: follow that link above the grubhowto
<arvind_> hellow
<arvind_> how do I add locales to the system?
<mefisto__> what do I need to view flash swf (saved locally, not web content)
<MrKev> xsacha: grubhoeto?
<MrKev> xsacha: grubhowto?
<xsacha> !grub > MrKev
<gnomefreak> Mon: than i suggest reinstalling. i cant see errors it makes it that much harder/more time to fix. like i said there are a bunch of commands to fix each error
<Marius_> Does anyone now a good tool to congfigure a tv tunner under kubunutu... my system saw the tunner but when tvtime is tryubg to find the channels it can;t find a single one ( i selected the right region/format)
<|WAL|> where does Adept/Apt keep logs of what was installed/updated/removed?
<Jucato> |WAL|: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Jucato> sometimes dpkg.0.log I think...
<MrKev> thanx for help. bye
<xsacha> MrKev: edit your /etc/inittab file. If the entry is like "id:3:initdefault:." then it will boot in text mode. If the entry is like "id:5:initdefault:." then it will boot in graphical mode.
<xsacha> :P wrong file anyway
<|WAL|> Jucato: txs
<thyko> whats the diff between apache-mpm-prefork and apache-mpm-worker?
<xsacha> edgy doesnt have inittab because of this upstart thing right?
<kkathman> Any suggestions on how to configure mplayer/kmplayer inside firefox2 to be able to play wmv streams from sites like BBC or CNN ?
<xsacha> oh found it: /etc/event.d/tt1
<mefisto__> what do I need to view flash swf (saved locally, not web content)
<xsacha> tty1*
<BluesKaj> kkathman, I think 'Media Wrap" might work
<xsacha> flash player
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  is that in the config for mplayer?
<xsacha> libflash-swfplayer it's called mefisto__
<gnomefreak> Mon: this may not work but try sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Mon> nah same errors
<Mon> i'm thinking of reinstall too
<BluesKaj> no kkathman, are you using FF2 ?
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  Yeppers I am
<kkathman> This was working ok under 1.5.0.6 in SuSE
<kkathman> but I thought I had to use kmplayer
<kkathman> I dont see how thats configured tho
<mefisto__> xsacha: I have that, but get an error in totem movie player - no plugin
<BluesKaj> hang on kkathman , i'll find the url for the beta version
<xsacha> it's a standalone player mefisto__
<kkathman> thanx :)
<BluesKaj> kkathman, http://www.box.net/public/gqrm6lzeou
<arvind_> How do I re-configure my locales
<BluesKaj> kkathman, media wrap enables FF to use whatever media player is required by the website as long as it is installed on your system
<arvind_> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't seem tow work when I invoke it.
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  ahh ok thanx -  you just download it and then how to install?
<wombat_> what's the command to search for a file?
<BluesKaj> kkathman, once it'dl  use the "open with " and click on FF in the menu
<kkathman> ok
<BluesKaj> it'll self insatll
<mefisto__> xsacha: what's the player's name?
<kkathman> ahh ok
<xsacha> mefisto__: do you have swf-player ?
<mefisto__> I just installed it
<xsacha> run it :)
<mefisto__> how?
<xsacha> ?
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  Well that didnt work either  :(  it brings up mplayer inline, but the video link appears and they I get a "stopped" message
<mefisto__> what am I running? what's it called?
<BluesKaj> sorry kkathman, that's beyond my expertise
<kkathman> thats kewl.. I appreciate the help :)
<Emess> anyone know how to setup a casio QV-R61 digital camera? when i plug it in ubuntu doesnt even see it
<gsuveg> re
<Emess> nevermind, digikam found it :)
<gsuveg> Riddell: are you here ?
<livingdaylight> We Will We Will Rock You!
<ricanelite> How do i install the plugins so my movie player could read mp4 files
<marius_> I am stiil having problem with my mouse which freezes after several minutes
<marius_> i am using a laptop with edgy and only my usb mouse stops functioning
<marius_> the laptop pad works fine
<livingdaylight> wow, just installed Kubuntu Edgy!
<gsuveg> livingdaylight: congrats
<andrerav> livingdaylight: good choice
<livingdaylight> thx, Guys!
<Jucato> welcome to the edge!
<Emess> livingdaylight: sexy GUI isnt it?
<livingdaylight> feels like the right choice
* Jucato loves the artwork most of all
* Emess wodners what an Eft is...
<Jucato> Eft = baby newt
<livingdaylight> Emess: not loving the default background
<Emess> i like the integrated digikam, i plugged my cam in and it works lol
<Emess> i dont sue teh defualt, i use GangstaNix
<livingdaylight> Jucato: you are loving the backgound that installs by default?
<wildchild> o/  hello
<Jucato> livingdaylight: yes :)
<ricanelite> what plugin do i need to install to play mp4 files
<Jucato> livingdaylight: you should have seen it in Knot 2. it was worse than it is now :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: woah, you surprise me... :)
<Jucato> what? why? :P
<livingdaylight> hehe
<Jucato> although I still prefer blue... the bluish purple works too
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i just don't think its a great look, infact i must go and change that right now
* Jucato actually can't decide whether to use KDE default colors and background, or Edgy's...
<livingdaylight> Jucato: surely, you put your own backgrounds?
<gsuveg> i have problem with guidance :(
<Jucato> livingdaylight: depends on my mood :)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: and depends whether I see a good one. but most of the time, I just choose what I like best among the default installed backgrounds
<Emess> theres a nice kde one its plust plain silver with  some gears floating in the middle
<Jucato> 2 gears actually
<livingdaylight> Emess: lol, you go for those ones?
<livingdaylight> i just like pictures of nature  in my backgrounds
<Emess> defaultgears its called, its nice and simple
<Jucato> the name is "Default Gears"
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> nah too grey for me :P
<BluesKaj> Jucato, livingdaylight...have you guys found out what's wrong with the screensaver seup in KDE 3.5.5 ?
<Emess> OHMYGAWD SLACKWARE11
<BluesKaj> setup
<Jucato> BluesKaj: sorry... I don't use screensavers... :(
<Admiral_Chicago> !Caps P Emess
<gnomefreak> -P +|
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> gnomefreak: one weakness of the | with ubotu is that it doesn't work when the factoid is triggered by multiple words, afaik
<Emess> my bad lol
<aib> i set Adept to update EE overnight, including a couple of extras. it's stuck at 12% at sun-java5-bin and is not utilizing any cpu. what should I do?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: why not?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: let me try
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | gnomefreak
<ubotu> gnomefreak: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> oooh it works! lol
<gnomefreak> works fine
<Jucato> sorry...
<Jucato> must have been a bot lag. :)
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: what are you experiencing with teh setup?
<kimmern> Hei! I have a problem witch is kinda like this: http://www.jshayden.com/img/kbar.png How do i get rid of that annoying blank space to the left of Gaim?
<Jucato> Emess, livingdaylight: I liked this wallpaper. used it in Dapper
<Jucato> Emess, livingdaylight: I liked this wallpaper. used it in Dapper http://jucato.multiply.com/photos/hi-res/2/59?xurl=%2Fphotos%2Fphoto%2F2%2F59
<Hawkwind> kimmern: Unlock the panel and drag that desktop thing to the left
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, the scrnsvr sets up and tests perfectly but when the timer kicks in it doesn't run the attached file
<Jucato> wb Hawkwind!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Mornin`
<ricanelite> what plugins do i need to install to get my mepg4 files playing
<livingdaylight> Jucato: lol, that is way over the top for me, hahaha, but i can see how someone might like it, :p
<Jucato> livingdaylight: it's Kubuntu in all its might and glory :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: lol
<kimmern> Hawkwind: It is unlocked, and i've troed to right click everywhere on the panel, but there is no "move taskbar" option...
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, the screen goes black and the "X"floater comes up
<Admiral_Chicago> ricanelite: i believe it's libxine-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> kimmern: Try middle clicking the little bars just to the left of the gaim
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yea, really, nothing understated there imaho :D
<Emess> Jucato: sexy
<Jucato> kimmern: you must have hidden the handle applets. right-click on the Panel -> configure Panel -> Appearance -> Advanced options Applet handles to Fade out
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: yea, i know that one. I've just installed edgy myself so let me test it out here. But you're best off getting support from some real experts here
<Jucato> kimmern: those handles will show themselves when you hover over the edge of the taskbar. set the option to Show if you want to see it withouth having to hover
* Jucato suddenly remembers to take screenshots of his current destkop..
<aib> ubotu, i did the unlock command you suggested and now it's running out of control on the command line :(
<Jucato> aib: ubotu is a bot
<kimmern> jucato: thanks, that worked!
<aib> that sucks
<aib> perl warns on everything: "Setting locale failed"
<aib> this is a brand new installation. why are there problems...:(
<ricanelite> it didn't show up
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the error installing frostwire on edgy?
<gnomefreak> it was a ( error but what line?
<Jucato> bash to dash lol :P
<BluesKaj> yeah, livingdaylight...it's not a serious problem for sure , just annoying but it's enuff bother for me to try to slove it
<gnomefreak> Jucato: need the wording
<BluesKaj> solve
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Jucato> gnomefreak: no. I'm just laughing at the whole chaos the transition to DASH is causing :)
<bertu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thyko> how do i install acrobat reader?
<Emess> i like your taskbar ont eh side Jucato, i could never get superkaramba to work :(
<wildchild> why is this flashplayer so pathetic...
<ol1v3rw> thyko
<ol1v3rw> you dont
<Jucato> Emess: well, that ain't superkaramba anyway eheh :)
<wildchild> I can hear voice only if I first stop amarok from playing..
<wildchild> :S
<ol1v3rw> you install epdf, kdpf, xpdf etc
<Emess> oh i know, i jsut noticed you had it there lol
<Jucato> ah yes. it was running something that I chose to hide for the screenshot lol
<robin_> anyone know how to enable/disable adapt update notifier?
<bertu> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bertu> !multiverse
<thyko> i do
<Emess> also, no offense but your site layout sucks mightily lol
<Jucato> robin_: um.. just a question. why?
<bertu> how do i unlock unvierse and multiverse?
<Jucato> Emess: :P
<Jucato> bertu: follow that link above ^^^^
<robin_> I disable it by misstake
<robin_> I want it back
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: yea, screensaver is working here.
<Jucato> robin_: check if adept_notifier is in /usr/share/autostart
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: have you tried others, or is it with all of them?
<Jucato> robin_: adept_notifier_auto.desktop
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i can change konversation setting to tabs and not tree?
<jhutchins> livingdaylight: put the tabs on top or bottom.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Interface -> Tabs
<Emess> Jucato: my desktop on dapper: http://www.deviantart.com/view/38171341/
<robin_> got it working, i did a search for adept_notifier and started the app, it asked me if i wnted it to start the next time i log in, thx
<Jucato> Emess: heh no wonder. a deviantartist :P
<bertu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livingdaylight> thx, jhutchins, Jucato
<Emess> lol
<Emess> im good with photoshop
<Jucato> Emess: I'm not. as my artwork would prove :P
<jhutchins> livingdaylight: That view surprized me when I upgraded.
<Emess> lol, my art was crap to begin with
<Emess> still is really
<Jucato> Emess: is that supposed to be the BSD mascot turned serious?
<Emess> but i made an awesome popup terminal :)
<Emess> yup :)
<Jucato> Emess: where's the GNU mascot? that would have been awesome :)
<bertu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> btw, I like the modified BSD character you made. reminds me of Daredevil though :P
<Emess> lol, hardcore bull
<Emess> http://www.linuxgangster.org/tux.gif <--lol, nto mine tho
<Jucato> hehe
<livingdaylight> Jucato: one of my desktop backgrounds: http://img308.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1zf1.png
<bertu> how can i uninstall kubuntu?
<bertu> ????????????????????
<livingdaylight> jhutchins: yes, same here. And even though i was in settings/interface/tabs i still didn't get it untill you said it again. :p thx
<Jucato> bertu: just overwrite it or reformat the partition that it is on
<bertu> i tried but when i rebooted it had grub probs..i had to reinstll kubuntu again
<xsacha> LOL
<Jucato> bertu: GRUB was installed in the MBR of your hard disk, you need to overwrite that too, probably with the XP CD if you're going to run that again...
<Jucato> livingdaylight: ah... so... default-y hehehe :)
<xsacha> you could have just reinstalled bootloader
<bertu> mbr?
<xsacha> instead of whole OS
<xsacha> master boot record
<bertu> but how can i remove that?
<xsacha> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<livingdaylight> Jucato: hehehe...Om Shanti...should ship out with every os! default
<Emess> Jucato: want more serious bsd? http://linuxgangster.org/forums/attachment.php?s=d09cfdc630c773793540117e3f1da35d&attachmentid=26&d=1127865701 NSFW
<Jucato> livingdaylight: heheh :)
<ricanelite> is there any plugins out there for me to get to play Mp4 movies files? Before I started using Edgy and when I had dapper running I remember installing a plugin that played my mp4 files perfect. What plugin is out there that I could use!
<Jucato> Emess: pssst none of  those stuff in here please :P
<Jucato> ricanelite: libxine-extracodecs? w32codecs?
<Emess> livingdaylight: om shanti?
<livingdaylight> Emess: yea :) http://img308.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1zf1.png
<livingdaylight> Emess: sorry, of course you don't speak indian. Means Peace - Amen or something like that :)
<Emess> wow, kicker crashed but loaded my new kmenu icon! woot!
<bertu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wildchild> hello guys
<wildchild> so version 6.10 is edguy
<wildchild> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<wildchild> i wanna install xgl
<wildchild> do I have to do this manual
<wildchild> or is this allready in repos ?
<Hawkwind> !xgl | wildchild
<ubotu> wildchild: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<livingdaylight> is there such a thing as 'Add Applications' like in Ubuntu?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Add/Remove Programs?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yea!
<Jucato> livingdaylight: there is.
<FlameMaster> hey guys, which package install me libtcl on edgy?
<Jucato> it's there in K Menu
<livingdaylight> Jucato: cool, couldn't find it
<FlameMaster> *installs
<livingdaylight> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> livingdaylight: just under Utilities
<FlameMaster> hey guys, which package installs me libtcl on edgy?
<Hawkwind> FlameMaster: No need to repeat yourself every 2 minutes.  apt-cache search libtcl
<buff> hi there could anyone tell how to install gimp on edgy ?
<FlameMaster> Hawkwind: because I got an answer :) Thanks
<pupeno__> I was given the IP and port (and password) of a Windows box running some kind of remote connection, I tried krdc but it failed. Any idea how can I discover, from my Kubuntu box, what protocol it uses and how to connect to it ?
<Hawkwind> buff: sudo apt-get install gimp  ?
<gsuveg> yes.
<FlameMaster> pupeno__: ssh is port 22, windows remote desktop is port 3390
<mez> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
* thyko just installed acrobat reader >:-)
<xsacha> !ping
<pupeno__> FlameMaster: sorry, but that doesn't really help.
<mez> xsacha: , I think it might be for ops only
<xsacha> 0 ops in chan?
<FlameMaster> pupeno__: tell him to call "netstat -ad" from the command line, and see which ports he has open, it has to be one of those
<mez> xsacha: we dont use our @'s unless we need them
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mez]  by ChanServ
<xsacha> i know, but how does it tell?
<pupeno__> FlameMaster: I think you missed the point. I am trying to connect to a Windows box. I know the port, I don't know the protocol.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mez]  by mez
<mez> ubotu is clever ;)
<Hawkwind> Anyone can use !ping actually
<xsacha> !ping mez
<FlameMaster> pupeno__: RDP, I guess
<FlameMaster> pupeno__: unless he is using some other program
<Hawkwind> !repos > Hawkwind
<Emess> anyone know how to get digikam to upload to photobucket?
<Hawkwind> xsacha: Try just !ping
<xsacha> i think it's just ubotu ignores it when 2 commands go in a row
<xsacha> i did before Hawkwind
<pupeno__> FlameMaster: I've tried krdc and it failed, it should have worked if it was RDP, should'n it ?
<Hawkwind> xsacha: Try it now though
<FlameMaster> pupeno__: why don't you ask him yourself? :P
<xsacha> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<johan_> Can anyone help me install drivers for my craphics card?
<Emess> !digikam
<Hawkwind> trappist: <ubotu>To send answers to yourself, please use /msg instead of spamming the channel
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3501 kB, installed size 8832 kB
<pupeno__> FlameMaster: because he left and he doesn't have a clue.
<Hawkwind> trappist: I had to show you that, as you came to mind when I saw it :)
<pupeno__> FlameMaster: anyway, it seems it is RDP. Thanks.
<FlameMaster> pupeno__: "some kind of remote connection": it has to be either RDP, RDP thru SSH, or VNC. RDP=3390, SSH=22, VNC=I dunno
<FlameMaster> pupeno__: "some kind of remote connection": if it's something else, then I don't know
<FlameMaster> pupeno__: yeah you're welcome
<pointwood> how do I make the adept updater start again?
<mez> !ipv6 > mez
<pupeno__> I get a failed connection. Well, nevermind.
<buff> when i want to install smth with 'sudo apt-get install' command it always tells me to insert cd why ?
<gnomefreak> buff: because you need to disable cdrom repo and enable the net repos
<gnomefreak> !repos | buff
<ubotu> buff: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<johan_> please help me install drivers for graphics??
<hammer> hi
<buff> thanks a lot
<hammer> i need to reinstall grub
<alexicon> how do you recommend restarting x? just by logging out?
<hammer> who can help me?
<Emess> alexicon: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Emess> restarts x
<alexicon> cheers
<hammer> F1!
<kjelderg> it appears that kubuntu has a modified version of control centre.  How does one modify panels via kcontrol in kubuntu?
<GK_Hakansson> Uptime: 1 days and 11 minutes
<hammer> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hammer> :-/
<kjelderg> huh, it's completely different if I type kcontrol instead of clicking the button for it ...
<davidenik> hi !
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with custom partitions?
<markeib> hi! i just wanted to know how to update to edgy from dapper! :)
<Emess> markeib: wait a week :P
<JuJuBee> How do I set a part bootable if I manually edit the partitions during install?
<markeib> why?
<Emess> or maybe a bit longer, i ahd onyl minor problems and it took em 11 hours to fix lol
<Admiral_Chicago> JuJuBee: edgy?
<JuJuBee> Dapper
<markeib> i thought it was rather stable now
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, what do you want to do
<Admiral_Chicago> markeib: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<Emess> but if you insist, theres a guide at http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Emess> update-manager doesnt work for kubuntu
<JuJuBee> When I do a manual (to set custom parts) install and reboot, I had problems (wouldn't boot)
<Admiral_Chicago> JuJuBee: does grub load?
<markeib> hey now it works
<JuJuBee> No
<markeib> yesterday it didn't find some third party repository
<JuJuBee> Tells me ther is no bootable device
<hammer_> ping
<Admiral_Chicago> so your grub didn't write the partition most likely
<hammer_> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<hammer_> :(
<JuJuBee> What do I do?
<Admiral_Chicago> JuJuBee: did you do a checksum on the CD?
<JuJuBee> I want to create several partitions for install of other linux's
<JuJuBee> On the live CD, no.
<markeib> good 2,5 hours to go
<JuJuBee> IF I do a basic install (let the installer use the entire HD) it works fine.
<hammer_> may i ask a question?
<siefkencp> I cant seem to publicly open mysql -- does anyone know how to get it done?
<GK_Hakansson> what is the command in konsole to mount a hard drive?
<kjelderg> mount
<siefkencp> Mysql? my port seems to be closed on my public interface
<JuJuBee> Admiral_Chicago : dont see how to set bootable flag during install while creating custom parts.
<Admiral_Chicago> JuJuBee: you'll have to give me a second or ask someone eles in the channel i'm working on some homework
<MukiEX> How do I install mdnsresponder?
<MukiEX> What package installs it?
<JuJuBee> K
<hammer_> lalala
<MukiEX> ?
<pretorian_> hi
<siefkencp> hello
<pretorian_> say is there anyone who knows how to get in on with ndiswrapper :)
<siefkencp> i wish some one could help me open the port for mysql on my public interface
<markeib> how can i make my windows appear in front of other windows when they are minimised and i click on them in the taskbar?
<pretorian_> srr don't know much about mysql
<siefkencp> its more the firewall i guess
<siefkencp> i just need to be able to connect to mysql from a foreign box...
<pretorian_> you need to know first wich port mysql is working on
<siefkencp> i do
<Admiral_Chicago> !info mdnsresponder > MukiEX
<ubotu> Package mdnsresponder does not exist in any distro I know
<test> how do I add a locale to my system?
<Admiral_Chicago> MukiEX: do you have a link to the page?
<pretorian_> are you working with a server of just a router?
<Admiral_Chicago> mdnsresponder does not exist in any repo
<siefkencp> 3306
<hammer_> F1!
<siefkencp> theres no router between the boxes
<siefkencp> when i scan my loopback -- the port is open
<siefkencp> when i scan my public address its not
<hammer> how do i tell dpkg that i've manually downloaded freepats.TAR?
<hammer> dpkg claims that it has unsatisfied dependencies
<MukiEX> So there's no way to install mdnsresponder then?
<siefkencp> you should be able to ignore dependancies
<test> how do I add a locale to my system?
<hammer> siefkencp: how?
<MukiEX> !info rendezvous
<MukiEX> http://www.edrayne.co.uk/2005/08/28/rendezvous-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Smooph> !opie
<MukiEX> A year ago we had MDNSResponder; was it replaced?
<MukiEX> Sorry I took so long, Admiral_Chicago
<siefkencp> Hammer: depends [!]  Turn all dependency problems into warnings
<Admiral_Chicago> i see a mdns-scan
<siefkencp> so it would be dpkg --force-depends [!] 
<alexicon> uhih
<MukiEX> Admiral_Chicago : Not sure it serves the same purpose. Trying to get Zeroconf working, actually.
<alexicon> i get a kernel panic on boot
<Admiral_Chicago> MukiEX: edgy?
<siefkencp> Hammer: make sense?
<alexicon> unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<siefkencp> im affraid to upgrade to edgy...
<MukiEX> Admiral_Chicago : yes =(
<siefkencp> 1 problem then poof no more box
<Admiral_Chicago> siefkencp: well dapper is LTS for that reason
<hammer> siefkencp: wait a bit...
<siefkencp> thank goodness... but it maybe mood point if I cant get mysql open on my public interface
<Admiral_Chicago> MukiEX: hmm maybe look for the product pgae , i don't do much networking myself
<Admiral_Chicago> back to work!
<ubuntu_> Hello
<ubuntu_> Wait no
<siefkencp> wait yes
<ubuntu_> There
<ubuntu_> ...
<ubuntu_> Rargh. I probably missing something
<BlackBoe> Oh
<BlackBoe> That`s what I was doing wrong
<BlackBoe> Uh... So. Hello
<siefkencp> feeling better now?
<BlackBoe> Who
<siefkencp> Im just joking around
<BlackBoe> Oh. :P
<BlackBoe> Yeah, I was just having a couple problems with the nickname
<siefkencp> i still need to find some one who can help me with my MySQL difficulties
<BlackBoe> I`m not very used to this
<radius> anyone try kmess1.5.pre1 installed successfully?
<BlackBoe> I need to find someone who can help me, period
<Emess> siefkencp: teh slackare site has a nice thing on sql
<BlackBoe> I mean, considering yesterday I was using windows.
<Emess> BlackBoe: whats the problem?
<BlackBoe> Oh, no real problem. Just general terror and confusion
<Emess> edgy or dapper?
<BlackBoe> Edgy
<siefkencp> Emess: my problem is with connecting to mysql from another box
<Emess> siefkencp: tried phpmyadmin?
<siefkencp> its more of a ubuntu firewall? problem
<siefkencp> yes,,,
<siefkencp> that connects through the loopback
<Emess> ubuntu has a firewall?
<davidenik> see you to the community
<siefkencp> i want to make a direct connection through a .net app im writing
<Admiral_Chicago> BlackBoe: feel free to PM me
<BlackBoe> Actually, this is the live-CD. It just finished installing again. (Actually for the second time, the first time I blew everything up) So... I`m just gonna restart now
<siefkencp> apparently when i port scan only about 5 things come up
<Emess> siefkencp:  no idea how you managed that, but id suggest reading up on iptables
<Admiral_Chicago> with questions but i may take some time to get back to you as I am a student
<BlackBoe> And Chicago: Thanks. (:P
<siefkencp> been there -- done that
<Emess> BlackBoe: imf ree to help for the next 20 minutes or so, pm me
<siefkencp> apparently IPtables is not controlling the firewall
<BlackBoe> Gonna restart now
<Emess> ok, well if im on gimme a buzz for anything
<BlackBoe> Actually, one question. My keyboard doesn`t work for the rest of the time Edgy is running if I don`t button-mash the keyboard
<Emess> and if you get really desperate try talking tot eh ucc guys on austnet, they run the ubuntu mirrors for australia lol
<reon> Where can I upload a file temp for 48hrs similair to pastebin ???
<Emess> reon: megaupload?
<Emess> im off to sleep, night y'all
<BlackBoe> If I don`t do that just as it`s turning on, it doesn`t register that the keyboard exists. Which  means I end up giving myself carpal tunnel turning the caps lock  button on and off.
<BlackBoe> Anyone got any ideas
<Admiral_Chicago> BlackBoe: hmm sounds like an xkb problem
<Admiral_Chicago> reboot and tell me whan happens on the actual system, not the live CD
<BlackBoe> Oh, it`s the same with the system
<BlackBoe> This is the second install
<BlackBoe> The first one was yesterday, I blew it up by accident.
<BlackBoe> :P
<BlackBoe> Sure, gonna restart now, though
<BlackBoe> Brb
<systest> what's the command line util to tag packages for upgrade that are "deferred" e.g. kernels?
<MukiEX> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<MukiEX> WTF happened to MDNSResponder since?
<MukiEX> !info mdns
<ubotu> Package mdns does not exist in any distro I know
<MukiEX> !info mdns-scan
<ubotu> mdns-scan: Scan for mDNS/DNS-SD services published on the local network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<MukiEX> !info mdnsresponder
<ubotu> Package mdnsresponder does not exist in any distro I know
<MukiEX> Seriously, it was there in the alpha. Where is it now? ^_^
<blackboe> And back
<game_linux> hello folks
<blackboe> If it took a little while, it's because I tried--just to see--
<blackboe> Hello,  gamelinux
<game_linux> someone plays with frozen-bubble?
<blackboe> --Just to see--if the keyboard would work automatically
<MukiEX> I can't even find the [explitve] -ing source for mdnsresponder, thanks to apple's dumb [explitive]  >_<
<blackboe> No such luck, I had to reset the computer and do the 'press caps lock page lock and num lock on and off as fast as possible' schtick
<gsuveg> Riddell: ping
<blackboe> pong. :P
<Ascareg> anybody using kcheckgmail?
<RawSewageLT> I just have my email forwarded
<RawSewageLT> Gmail forwarded to my KMail
<blackboe> Hey, admiral chicago
<blackboe> I'm running from linux proper, now
<blackboe> It does the same thing
<Ascareg> *nods* RawSewageLT... strange errors :-)
<highvoltage> this is the first time that I join a IRC channel just to check the spelling of someone's nick :)
<Tm_T> =)
<bubu1uk> Anyone experienced problem with adept? I get error that other applicatio is using
<bubu1uk> ops
<Tm_T> highvoltage: So who's that lucky one?
<bubu1uk> process is using package database
<RawSewageLT> bubu1uk: try  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<blackboe> ...
<blackboe> How long have people here been using linux?
<Tm_T> blackboe: Some years.
<bubu1uk> RawSewageLT: dpkg says unknown option -o
<blackboe> Hm.
<highvoltage> Tm_T: Riddel l :)
<piro> me couple days
<iced-earth> one week
<piro> :-)
<highvoltage> Tm_T: but I put the space in there just so that I don't accidentally highlight him
<blackboe> Oh, thank goodness
<blackboe> I'm not completely alone
<buff> how to create a *.txt file using terminal ?
<blackboe> 1 day, for me
<Tm_T> highvoltage: =)
<Dr_willis> echo "hi mom" > foo.txt
<Dr_willis> :)
<buff> thanks
<Dr_willis> time for some bash 101 :)
<blackboe> w007
<blackboe> Where do I get that? /:P
<RawSewageLT> bubu1uk: -o ?
<RawSewageLT> bubu1uk:   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<RawSewageLT> copy and paste
<wildchild> does anyone here use automatix ?
<bubu1uk> RawSewageLT: well that what was i wondering. as -cOnfigure? dunno if it reads it or what
<wildchild> I wanna install nvidia drivers so I could get xgl working... and in automatix is an option to install NVIDIA driveres...
<piro> wildchild me
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  automatix is best avoided.
<RawSewageLT> bubu1uk: copy and paste
<Dr_willis> you can easially install them without automatix
<Hawkwind> !automatix | wildchild
<bubu1uk> RawSewageLT: ok. i put only one -
<ubotu> wildchild: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<bubu1uk> not - -
<Hawkwind> wildchild: You really should read that
<wildchild> I know
<wildchild> what automatix is..
<RawSewageLT> bubu1uk: ok
<wildchild> I am asking
<wildchild> what is better
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wildchild> or install nvidia by automatix or manually ?
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Read what it says.  It strongly discourages the use of automatix
<Dr_willis> its about 4 min install to do it using the apt-get commands.
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Use Adept or apt-get from the CLI since those work
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Also, if you want XGL stuff, try talking to the experts in #Ubuntu-XGL
<Dr_willis> I would REALLY avoide XGL for the time being. :)
<wildchild> I am... no response yet :|
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Forget about automatix, seriously
<wildchild> ok ok :>
<wildchild> I will..
<wildchild> :)
<Dr_willis> if you want to try the xgl eye candy - try a live cd that has it.. like Sabayon, or some others
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Are you on Dapper or Edgy ?
<Dr_willis> that way you dont trash your system, :)
<blackboe> Hey, here's a question
<Hawkwind> wildchild: I agree with Dr_willis whole heartedly.  But if you must try it on your actual system, use Beryl
<blackboe> I probably sound pretty hopeless, but... The 3d sound only works for the for quad speakers.
<wildchild> Hawkwind: Edgy since I have Linux umbrella 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<blackboe> Where'd the base and the front speaker?
<blackboe> It's just motherboard-based surround sound btw
<blackboe> *base and front speaker go?
<wildchild> Hawkwind: what's the difference Dapper vs. Edgy ?
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Dapper is 6.06 and Edgy is the newest release of the distro, 6.10
<gsuveg> buff: kate name.txt 
<blackboe> Anyone?
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: you fix your broken pacakages?
<wildchild> Hawkwind: so I have edgy
<game_linux> bye
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: need some question about e
<|lostbyte|> Know how to rip audio off a swf file ?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: need some answers from u i mean
<wildchild> TheGateKeeper: I had to reboot kubuntu and type twice time: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I can try, but best to ask in #E if at all possible
<wildchild> Now everything works fine
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: where did that command come from?
<blackboe> Yeah. Well
<wildchild> !adept crash fix | TheGateKeeper
<ubotu> TheGateKeeper: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<buff> "[17:48]  <ubotu> buff: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu" should i start X from the beggining ?
<wildchild> well.. then must be on #ubuntu channel
<buff> because it still requires to insert cd
<wildchild> just lah..
<wildchild> lag*
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: ahhh
<mo_> hi folks
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Ok.. lets see.. times changed this weekend in the usa.. so err... is my clock right or not on this pc. ;)
<Hawkwind> bubu1uk: What are you trying to do ?
<Dr_willis> what time is it eastern right now?
<Hawkwind> Ermm, dang, I was way too late
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: 12:13pm
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  cool. the pc did change it.. or course if i boot back to windows - i bet windows changes it yet another hr. :)
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: Don't boot to Windows.....easy fix :)
<mo_> throw it overboard
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  in our dreams.. :( actually i rarely boot to windows any more.
<Dr_willis> lol
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: I don't own Windows at all to reboot to :P
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  ya mean you dont 'legally own' :) or dont 'possess'
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: I don't possess Windows at all.  Haven't in 5+ years.  10 days after my first linux install(dual boot) I wiped it and reinstalled, and never touched Windows again
<bubu1uk> Hawkind: nothing now. done it. tried to install some packages, but after running adept it gave me error that other process is using database
<Dr_willis> Ive given out several linux cds to my friends at work.. and they always fall back on.. "how do i play everquest then?"  geshh....
<Hawkwind> bubu1uk: Sorry, that wasn't for you.  Tab completion got the best of me :)
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: I know someone who's been playing Everquest in Linux for many months now
<bubu1uk> Hawkwind: no prob
<vge> hey somebody can recommend a good GUI ftp program?
<vge> gFTP has everything i need, but tends to crash
<Hawkwind> vge: gftp, kbear, kftpgrabber
<vge> while im on it, can you tell if i take connection with ssh in console
<vge> and i want to transfer some local files to that server
<vge> how i change the local folder?
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  i think everquest 'is' a problem. :)
<vge> hmm, howcome i dont see kbear in the repos, i think i have deleted it in the past?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: don't discuss drugs in this chan
<fdoving> vge: use fish:/hostname.example.com/path/to/directory in konqueror.
<fdoving> vge: that is fish:// with two '/'es at the start.
<vge> i need to connect two servers at the same time
<wildchild> can someone tell why my update failed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29390/
<DaSkreech> How can I See messages at teh Usplash?
<vigor> hi
<vigor> i've got a problem with my kubuntu
<sorush20> ktorrent keeps crashing on loading the data from scanning the folders..
<feldegast> did ubuntuforums.org just die?
<vge> Hawkwind: nice, kftpgrabbes seems perfect
<nebi> help me please, i can conecct to wirreles from my centrino and kubuntu 6.10 , in kubuntu 6.06 any problem but i have a lot of problems for kubuntu 6.10 centrino
<s0n1k> ola
<gemidjy> look how gtk applications (amule, firefox, gimp) turn to be: http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/3523/snapshot1ev1.png in Edgy...
<gemidjy> (I use gtk-qt engine)
<nebi>  help me please, i can conecct to wirreles from my centrino and kubuntu 6.10 , in kubuntu 6.06 any problem but i have a lot of problems for kubuntu 6.10 centrino
<vigor> during boot i've got an error: can't access tty... help!
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: did you do an upgrade or a fresh install?
<segfault_> wildchild, looks like u failed to download package lists not failed to upgrade
<gemidjy> how to remove gtk2-engines-qt without removing kubuntu-desktop ?
<segfault_> gemidjy, i dontthink u can
<trappist> gemidjy: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage.  removing it won't hurt.
<gemidjy> trappist: thanks
<shadowhywind> i got my hibernate working!!!!!
<ypsila> good evening
<ypsila> someone from switzerland here?
<shadowhywind> nope hehe
<donvito> well
<donvito> i just installed kubuntu on my p2 machine with 400 mhz
<donvito> but i cant configure my d-link router
<donvito> any help
<shadowhywind> what do you mean you can't configure
<donvito> well
<donvito> i dont have internet connection
<donvito> to get internet connection on my pc
<donvito> always im doing a dial to my router
<donvito> there in kubuntu have no option for that
<donvito> im using broadband internet
<shadowhywind> wireless or ethernet?
<[GuS] > Hi people.. how can i fix locale problems? i tried many times and always i got this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/229402
<vigor> try to reconfigure your router to DHCP maybe...
<[GuS] > using Kubuntu Edgy..
<donvito> ethernet shadowhywind
<nightwolf> hola
<nightwolf> alguien que hable espaol?
<shadowhywind> when you type ifconfig what do you get back for eth0?
<donvito> the config
<donvito> :)
<shadowhywind> as in are you getting an IP or no
<donvito> no no
<[GuS] > nightwolf, #kubuntu-es
<shadowhywind> what you could do, what i have to do with my wireless with a belkin router
<nightwolf> thank you GUS
<shadowhywind> go into system settings -> network settings
<donvito> than
<shadowhywind> does eth0 have an IP there, and is protocol dhcp? and the state?
<donvito> 192.168.1.1
<SHRIKEE> your router prolly has tha IP already
<SHRIKEE> *that
<shadowhywind> what bout the protocol? dhcp or manual?
<SHRIKEE> heh, i took my laptop with kubuntu to school today, now like 5 guys from my class are gonna install it too :o
<donvito> well
<SHRIKEE> copycats
<ezu5t> just upgraded to edgy firefox 2.0 and https:// stopped working. anyone know how to get it working again? "Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server. Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager installed".
<foodcoman> I have an Nvidia 6200 that is connected to a Dell Panel via DVI.  X will not give me any video.  =(
<shadowhywind> congrats SHrikee!!!!
<SHRIKEE> lol
<foodcoman> Sorry Fresh Edgy install
<SHRIKEE> ezu5t: https works for me :) maybe a reinstall of firefox helps
<SHRIKEE> you can do that from adept
<shadowhywind> ezu5t try to connect to www.google.com from konquorer
<shadowhywind> never mind, i am crazy
<ezu5t> konqueror works fine with https, shadowwhywind
<SHRIKEE> ezu, try a reinstall of firefox
<foodcoman> Do I need to edit an X config file and put a more compatible driver entry?
<shadowhywind> foodcoman, laptop?
<foodcoman> shadowhywind: Desktop
<donvito> shadowhywind the problem is that in my dlink router
<donvito> im dialing to get internet on my desktop
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: HI ya
<donvito> and in linux there is not that option
<SHRIKEE> foodcoman, maybe you need to select another monitor, like montitor output 2?
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<SHRIKEE> not sure how it works in linux tho...
<nightwolf> hello for everybody
<foodcoman> shadowhywind: Breezy was great.  Edgy doesnt like video with Base install.  What config file from recovery mode would I edit?
<shadowhywind> donvito can i was why are you using dialup, if you are connecting to a broadband router?
<SHRIKEE> busted!
<foodcoman> SHRIKEE: I would have to edit a config file?
<SHRIKEE> no foodcoman, at display settings you can select a monitor
<SHRIKEE> but im not sure if it will solve anything
<shadowhywind> foodcoman first off, is anything being displayed on the monitor
<donvito> shadowhywind my company whant that
<shadowhywind> aka, is the monitor at least no in sleep mode?
<SHRIKEE> but donvito. a broadband router doesnt work with dialup
<donvito> u are not understanding me
<donvito> im not using dial up with the modem
<foodcoman> shadowhywind: Only during post, once X normally would come up ...Blank Black nothing.
<SHRIKEE> ...
<ezu5t> SHRIKEE: reinstalled firefox, that didn't help. Created a new profile. That did. Something in my old profile isn't liked by new firefox.
<shadowhywind> foodcoman i take it your on a different computer? or are you duel-monitor'ing?
<SHRIKEE> ok, ezu5t, so its fixed?
<SHRIKEE> strange though, i just tried. and https works for me
<ezu5t> fixable. curious to know specifically what setting is causing the problem.
<SHRIKEE> without any changes
<shadowhywind> it might have been a plugin
<SHRIKEE> allthought when i first started ff it did run some wizard
<SHRIKEE> as if it was importing stuff
<foodcoman> shadowhywind: Single Video card, single LCD using DVI.
<shadowhywind> what happens if you try to bootup without X? does that display on the monitor?
<foodcoman> shadowhywind: Yes on my laptop running Edgy just fine.  Just trying to get my Desktop straight.
<SHRIKEE> foodcoman, does it work if you use the standard vga port?
<foodcoman> SHRIKEE: No
<shadowhywind> aka ctrl+alt+3
<SHRIKEE> so we can assume its a driver problem then?
<SHRIKEE> :)
<kraut> could anybody apply, that xmms-itouch is broken in edgy?
<foodcoman> shadowhywind: What is the X config file?  Shrikee?
<SHRIKEE> no idea :o
<SHRIKEE> im fairly new to kubuntu myself :)
<shadowhywind> you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadowhywind> foodcoman are you typing startx and it just goes blank?
<ypsila> keins:  are you german?
<FlameMaster> hey guys how do I type a tilde?
<shadowhywind> and the command i suggested earlyer, i meant ctrl+alt+ f3
<SHRIKEE> ``
<shadowhywind> shift(key above tab)
<SHRIKEE> `
<SHRIKEE> no shift
<ypsila> FlameMaster: Alt Gr + <+>
<shadowhywind> ~
<shadowhywind> what is ~ then?
<SHRIKEE> ah yes im messing them up, sorry :P
<FlameMaster> I have a spanish keyboard :(
<FlameMaster> shadowhywind: yep that's a tilde
<ypsila> FlameMaster: uhhhhhhhhhhh
<shadowhywind> in that case what is ` then? lol
<FlameMaster> shadowhywind: I'll just copy and paste from here then :)
<ypsila> n accent
<shadowhywind> ah hehe
<SHRIKEE> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Keyboard_layouts_for_Roman_script
<SHRIKEE> look there, FlameMaster
<FlameMaster> SHRIKEE: I'm on it
* ypsila once had a french keyboard
<SHRIKEE> hmm no spanish one listed :(
<FlameMaster> yeah :S
<SHRIKEE> my m8 has a german one, its terrible if youre used to us-intl
<ypsila> SHRIKEE:  not as bad as a french one :-)
<SHRIKEE> i actually adapted quite fast to the french azerty
<etihwnad> how do I start KDE's "Run Command" dialog from the command line?  (for use with xfce)
<SHRIKEE> took me less then 10 minutes to get it right
<FlameMaster> etihwnad: alt+f2
<FlameMaster> etihwnad: oh command line :S
<FlameMaster> sorry
<felixjet_> how i can dissable katapult?
<ypsila> SHRIKEE: not so easy when you are used to type without looking on the keyboard
<SHRIKEE> haha i never look at my keyboard
<shadowhywind> why need to start the KDE run command, if your allready in acommandline?
<SHRIKEE> i was like 'wtf' for 10 minutes
<SHRIKEE> but its easy
<ypsila> SHRIKEE: but I had to type in french as well
<SHRIKEE> dvorak is worse :(
<shadowhywind> you know semi-helping others is anice way to ignore doing homework..
<SHRIKEE> oh thats hard yes
<SHRIKEE> i tytped english ;)
<SHRIKEE> and dutch
<ypsila> I was in France and so I had to type in french :-(
<SHRIKEE> heh
<etihwnad> shadowhywind: I want access to the minicli when using xfce instead of kde, instead of running xfrun4
<SHRIKEE> i dont know french ;)
<vge> should i be able to connect to ssh and ftp site and transfer from one to another, as it seems to hang all programs i try? :)
<SHRIKEE> vge just use konqueror
<FlameMaster> is there a way to directly type the ascii code on linux? as in alt+??? on windows?
<ypsila> SHRIKEE: I even lived there, but that time I had my good old german keyboard with me
<donvito> does kubuntu support eggdrop?
<vigor> once again: during boot i've got an error: can't access tty... help!
<SHRIKEE> type like ssh://usrname@ipaddress:port
<donvito> because i got some problems with tcl and libc
<SHRIKEE> heh ypsila
<vge> SHRIKEE: well, can i if want directly transfer from one location to another, seems to crash kFTPgrabber
<vge> and gFTP
<SHRIKEE> yes, but konqueror wont, vge
<FlameMaster> is there a way to directly type the ascii code on linux? as in alt+??? on windows?
<SHRIKEE> i did that a few days ago
<SHRIKEE> from ftp on the net to ssh on my lan
<vge> ill give it a shot
<SHRIKEE> FlameMaster: try using a us-intl keyboard?
<donvito> dead anyone readed me?
<tsdgeos> [19:11]  <donvito> because i got some problems with tcl and libc
<FlameMaster> SHRIKEE: no way I'm too accostumed to this one :S
<SHRIKEE> also, vge, if you use konqueror. you dont need the external programs :) which i think is a nice thing
<FlameMaster> SHRIKEE: is there a way or not? I might just switch back to windoze just because of that :P
<SHRIKEE> i dunno, i always used us-intl
<SHRIKEE> which support the shift <key> thing
<vigor> donvito: i've got the same problem ;] 
<FlameMaster> what if you wanted to type a beta? (ascii 225)
<SHRIKEE> isnt the tilde next to the right shift key?
<shadowhywind> tilde (above tab)
<SHRIKEE> i mean, if youre used to it you should know where its at, right?
<crrj> Tilde moves around depending on the keyboard
<SHRIKEE> :D
<FlameMaster> nvm I found it on sp-intl
<SHRIKEE> hah ok
<FlameMaster> alt gr + <4>
<SHRIKEE> 
<FlameMaster> now I just need to find how to type a star...
<SHRIKEE> *
<SHRIKEE> shift 8
<SHRIKEE> :P
<FlameMaster> not that one, the five legged one that most kids draw all the time
<donvito> vigor did u fixed the problem?
<vigor> no
<Alo> hello
<SHRIKEE> FlameMaster: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75724.html
<Alo> can somebody help me with downloaded aps?
<donvito> well someone need to help us
<donvito> about that problem
<vigor> i installed kubuntu yesterday, and since yesterday night i cant boot it :D
<alek> flamemaster from Alexandria?
<Alo> cual es el salon donde se habla espanol?
<vigor> Alo: #kubuntu-es
<ypsila> Alo: #kubuntu-es
<vigor> ;] 
<Alo> thank you
<ypsila> np
<donvito> macedonian?
<ypsila> vigor: was faster
<Kiongku> hmm
<hammer> please help me
<SHRIKEE> hammer, with?
<hammer> i've installed freepats (midi) manually
<hammer> and now apt-get complains it has unsatisfied deps
<jose> hi all
<ypsila> moin
<hammer> every time i try to install packages
<jose> is there anyone that could help me with 915resolution?
<ypsila> jose: you too might be interested in #kubuntu-es
<jose> thanks ypsilla:D
<ypsila> ;-)
<felixjet_> how i can dissable katapult?
<hammer> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<vigor> !pl ?
<vigor> ;] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pl ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pacman> does anyone know if Flash 8 is available for Linux?
<felixjet_> pacman try via crossover
<felixjet_> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet_> !codeweavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeweavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet_> .. xd
<hammer> ping
<v3ctor> pong
<felixjet_> lol
<salvador> hallo everybody from italy
<hammer> =(
<salvador> it is my first time here in irc
<salvador> someone can help me?
<shadowhywind> 1) never ask to ask a question, just state your problem, *smiles*
<felixjet_> salvador: someone will help you when u ask for something :)
<hammer> not true :(
<vigor> i asked, and noone helped me :D
<hammer> and me too
<omicron> hi there. can anyone help me to get an us keyboard working with the alt-intl optio so that i can compose umlauts on an us keyboard? i am using kubuntu edgy eft..
<ypsila> vigor: because no one had an answer?
<shadowhywind> and 2) be patinent, it might take a little bit to answer some times
<vigor> ;)
<salvador> ok. sorry. i need to see the toolbar of the window but i dont know how can i do it
<ypsila> omicron: husch mal auf #kubuntu-de
<shadowhywind> salvador thats easy
<salvador> maebe for you  but i am a really noob:-D
<shadowhywind> salvador , alt+ f3 -> advance ->no border
<salvador> exatly the other option. i need to see the toolbar
<shadowhywind> is it just one program or all programs?
<salvador> shadowhywind: i have only this program. is my first application in irc
<shadowhywind> ok, go to Settings -> show toolbar
<clyrrad> Can somebody please help me to fix this error "could not open default font 'fixed'" I get that in the logs every time I try to run vncserver
<salvador> shadowhywind: i dont have the toolbar in which i can change my settings, it is going away
<clyrrad> hey Dr_willis
<Kiongku> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<shadowhywind> ok sense i am confused, what exactly is missing? like File Edit that stuf?
<Dr_willis> moo!
<salvador> the toolbar is missing. i dont know how i can reset it to showing the options
<BluesKaj> how now brown cow ?
<foodcoman> shadowhywind: Sorry for the delay.  Not typing.  Blank all the time like video driver is not supported.  Black when normally I would need to log in.  No pointer with Watch Loading X.
<BluesKaj> what's noo with yoo?
<shadowhywind> foodcoman did you try ctrl+alt+f3
<foodcoman> shadowhywind: Will do.
<jagshemash> hi all, i upgraded to kubuntu 6.10 and now X doesn't work
<shadowhywind> nvidia and error no screens found?
<sredna> Kdesktop is icon-less when I login since some days, I get a dialog saying "kio error: The file protocol died unexpectedly"
<sredna> Is that common?
<jagshemash> the exact error i get is this
<jagshemash> xinit:  Server error.
<shadowhywind> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowhywind> why does that neverwork for me?!?!?!?!?!*
<shadowhywind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shadowhywind> jagshemash copy your log and paste it there and return with the ling
<shadowhywind> link*
<shadowhywind> <---- CAN"T TYPE !
<jagshemash> shadowhywind: i don't see Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<Kiongku> hey ppl is java installed by default in edgy?
<Kiongku> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Kiongku> seems not.. o.O?..
<shadowhywind> there should be a log.. hehe even if X starts there is a log
<jagshemash> ah, that was damn lame
<jagshemash> i have to update kubuntu-desktop as well
<jagshemash> never mind, sorry for wasting your time
<shadowhywind> lol
<d> How do I turn off the screen lock password after hibernate under kubuntu edgy?
<d> How do I turn off the screen lock password which appears after resuming from hibernate under kubuntu edgy?
<barros> hi.. How do I enable spellchecker in OpenOffice??? I'm using kubuntu 6.06
<mulder> Hello all
<shadowhywind> should be turned on allready
<barros> shadowhywind: Yes, it should, but its is not.. when I click check spell I get a messages saying everything is fine, but I know it is not..
<mefisto__> barros: do you need a different language dictionary?
<barros> mefisto__: yes, but even the default one (english) is not working
<shadowhywind> that is an idea
<leofender> hi
<leofender> HOla!
<barros> shadowhywind: that is strange.. I googled about this but found nothing..
<shadowhywind> ok barros, check these settings out
<shadowhywind> open a openoffice , new
<mefisto__> look in tools > options > language settings > languages
<djmdave> I've got one quick question: does anyone know if dapper will receive KDE 3.5.x updates, amarok updates, koffice updates etc? Edgy has got a repository for the new amarok release @ http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144/ but no dapper repo (yet)
<shadowhywind> just randomly type something, like asdadasd
<shadowhywind> do a spellcheck, and go to options, from the spellcheck box
<barros> shadowhywind: I've just got it to work.. It was pointing to English Ausrtralian dictionary.. but now I want to use PT_BR dict..
<shadowhywind> hehe, i have no clue how to point it to something else, hehe
<d> How do ozzies spell colour?
<mefisto__> under "default languages for documents" choose one with the spellcheck symbol next to it
<shadowhywind> and thinking about pointing, i must point my self to class. Good luck all
<barros> mefisto__: yes.. i've done that, but didnt work.. I notices a spell symbol before the English USA name, but none before ptbr
<mefisto__> you need to download the dictionary
<mefisto__> file > wizards > install new dictionary
<barros> mefisto__: hmm, I'll check it out
<mefisto__> follow the wizard
<mefisto__> then shutdown and restart openoffice, and select the dictionary you want
<mefisto__> what language is PT_BR?
<myky> hi speak someona czech or slovak
<barros> mefisto__: portuguese, brazil
<mulder> ok guys stupid but honest question. How do you apply a new theme?
<mefisto__> ok
<gsuveg> mulder: within system settings ?
<djmdave> mulder:kmenu > system settings > appearance
<mini_g> !adept crash
<pipak> hello, I have a question that you might think is weird, but is there a way to install kubuntu booting from a floppy and then using stored data on a usb key? :)
<mulder> yeah ok I know that. But do you have to download the them and then run it?
<xst> I just upgraded from kubuntu dapper to edgy and suddenly the 3D viewport in blender (a 3d-application) is extremely slow. Has anyone experienced this problem too?
<barros> mefisto__: installed the new dict with that wizard, but didnt work! :(
<mulder> I am on kde look.org and there are a lot of nice themes that I would love to install
<barros> mefisto__: should I run it with root privs?
<djmdave> you either need to compile them from source of find a kubuntu .deb
<mefisto__> barros: did you restart openoffice?
<barros> mefisto__: yeah
<mulder> it can be done automatically now in edgy right?
<mefisto__> so still no spell symbol?
<barros> mefisto__: nope.. It asked me to upgrade, I answered NO..
<mefisto__> ok, you should upgrade. it will download a new version of the wizard
<mefisto__> 1.6.2 is the version it downloaded for me, I think
<barros> mefisto__: hmm, When I answer OK, i get and error.. :((
<djmdave> mulder: if you've got an edgy .deb file for the widget style or window decoration, then yes. If not, then unfortunately you'll need to compile it
<mulder> I have one on my desktop Dave
<mefisto__> barros: I got that too, but on the 2nd try it worked
<barros> mefisto__: ok. will try
<mulder> a .deb file that is
<djmdave> open a konsole window and cd to your desktop
<mulder> cd?
<djmdave> cd is the command to change directories in the terminal
<djmdave> so to change to your desktop you'd do cd ~/Desktop
<mulder> ok I open a konsole and after what? Sorry I am new to this...
<__osh__> can any of you play this one in konqueror? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4581508829597815922
<djmdave> thats ok :)
<mulder> ok konsole open
<djmdave> type cd ~/Desktop
<mulder> ~/Desktop$ this is what I have now
<djmdave> ok now type ls                 what do you see?
<mulder> Is like that?
<mulder> just Is?
<djmdave> yep
<barros> mefisto__: yeah, It worked now..
<mulder> command not found
<mefisto__> barros: great!
<barros> mefisto__: but there is one more doubt: the default language for documents defaults to English (Australian).. I have to change it everytime
<djmdave> ls as in the letters L and S in LiSt,  -- it shows you the contents of a folder
<mefisto__> barros: is your system locale set to australia?
<barros> I dont think so, but will check it!
<mulder> bash: Is: command not found is what It shows
<mefisto__> barros: are you in australia?
<VR^> how can i install msttcorefonts in edgy? i enabled all repos, but the package isnt there.
<dalbirdy> can someone help me to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<barros> mefisto__: nope, I'm in Brazil, but I like to use English in my OS..
<djmdave> weird.. try again
<mulder> just Is right?
<barros> mefisto__: strange.. my locale is set to en_AU... hehe
<barros> mefisto__: where I xchange it?
<dalbirdy> can someone help me to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<mulder> command not found...crap!
<gsuveg> dalbirdy: did you read related documents ?
<DaSkreech> felixjet: kill katapult
<dalbirdy> im looking for them now....you got the link?
<felixjet> DaSkreech: i did apt-get remove katapult xD
<felixjet> i was asking about dissable the process from loading at startup
<djmdave> erm... thats messed up! try closing konsole and opening it again
<gemidjy> why the splash screens of GIMP and OO.org in Edgy are their default ones, Dapper's were great
<barros> mefisto__: I think it is setup in /etc/environment.. I'll change it to en_US
<mulder> isnt there something to install the deb file directly from the desktop?
<barros> mefisto__: and reboot.. thanks for you help man!!!
<mefisto__> no problem
<djmdave> there is if you right click on the .deb file, but I always have more luck installing from the command line
<drbeams> i need java in konq and firefox
<mulder> yeah it doesn't work with the right click
<djmdave> what does it say if you try and install with the right-click menu
<Eeyore_Jr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> felixjet: Just kill it and logout
<DaSkreech>  then it won't startup when you log in
<DaSkreech> felixjet: I did it once. annoyed teh dickens out of me
<mulder> basically it opens a little windows saying loading and unpacking. Then ask to exit
<djmdave> so it dosen't show any errors before exiting?
<DaSkreech> Though if you are not going to use it apr-get remove works :)
<mulder> nope
<felixjet> DaSkreech:  ty, for the next time i need dissable a program i know how without uninstalling it XD
<djmdave> and your theme dosen't show up in system settings
<mulder> nope
<mulder> that is why it is bugging me
<VR^> how can i install msttcorefonts in edgy? i enabled all repos, but the package isnt there.
<DaSkreech> felixjet: well very few things start at startup :) You can just turn off sessions if you want a clean slate each time
<djmdave> what theme is it, because I've had a very simmilar problem with qtcurve or something like that
<mulder> Polyester them from Kde-look.org
<djmdave> hold on, i'll have a look because i'm using polyester at the moment (from kde-look) ant its fine...
<mulder> ok
<Kiongku> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Kiongku> VR^: u need to manually add multiverse repos. its not written by default
<djmdave> mulder: was this the page you used? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41113
<VR^> Kiongku: do i do that through adept?
<mulder> nope this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27968
<Kiongku> VR^: u can
<Kiongku> VR^: u know how?
<VR^> Kiongku: yes, i just dont know the "url"
<Kiongku> the url is the same as the normal
<Kiongku> except that it has the section multiverse added
<VR^> i uncommented everything in sources.list
<mulder> When I try to install it from system settings/appearance it says: this file is not a valid icon them archive
<Kiongku> VR^: paste bin ur source
<VR^> Kiongku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29416/
<mulder> Dave it says the same with both themes by the way
<djmdave> You've confused me now ;-). Are you using the icon settings and then clicking "install new theme"?
<rag> hello friends
<rag> how to install kubuntu on celeron
<Kiongku> VR^: here the correction. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29417/ its very simple see for yourself
<sredna> Why is apt-get electing not to upgrade some packages?
<CVirus> sredna: after the upgrade to edgy ?
<sredna> CVirus: Yes
<mulder> Ahhhh confusion! :-) Basically I try to install from system settings but it gives me the archive message thingy
<VR^> Kiongku: thanks
<CVirus> sredna: sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade|grep ^' '|xargs apt-get -y install
<Kiongku> VR^: yw
<alex_> does anyone know why i wouldn't have the X include files on edgy?
<pekka_> hello there :-)  im having again (last time when i upgraded to kubuntu 5.10) the "database locked - adept manager" and i don't remember how to fix that
<mulder> or if I use the kubuntu package menu...it opens the files, seems to unpack it and stuff...but nothing happens and shows after in the themes list
<stefano> someone can help me about reading/witing ntfs from kubuntu?
<stefano> i tried to instal lib-ntfs5 and others but nothing
<sredna> CVirus: Thank you
<The_Croup> CVirus how come you named yourself from a 1990 virus
<sredna> Next q: Does anyone know it the strigi package maintainer will provide a package with inotify disabled? The current strigi package is kinda useless.
<zorglu_> sredna: what make it useless ?
<spiderworm> hi, this path is apparently invalid: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz .... are there no kde 3.5 packages for edgy?
<sredna> zorglu_: That it does not work
<djmdave> and you've done a right-click -> kubuntu package menu install on the file from the link I gave you as well? (this one: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41113 )
<mzelem> I tried to install jedit in edgy using the directions at ubuntuguide.org but it had errors installing and now I can't uninstall it and if I use apt-get I can't install anything else because it says I have to re-install jedit but I can't re-install jedit because it won't install
<mzelem> could someone help me with that please?
<zorglu_> sredna: hehe that's pretty useless indead :)
<cga> hi all =) && i installed flubox, will kdm recognise it by default or i need to make the  fluxbox.desktop file?
<sredna> zorglu_: It becomes overwhelmimgly slow, it takes > 2 hrs just to count files here
<zorglu_> sredna: not that i dont think the strigi author is the kind of guy to release stuff which plainly doesnt work
<sredna> zorglu_: According to the kde-apps.org page, it is a bug, and the temporary fix is to disable inotify in strigi.
<zorglu_> sredna: oh you meant this is too slow
<sredna> zorglu_: I mean it is so slow that it does not work
<zorglu_> ok
<MHazem> sredna: no problem
<sredna> Though not using inotify kinda disqualifies it too, but at least you can get a usable index
<mulder> Can I show you what it says somewhere Dave?
<djmdave> mulder: I think you're supposed to use this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ but I'm not sure what happens when you do. (I'm new to this IRC stuff)
<ulaas> somebody help me stop the window launch and close sound events.
<dom> hey folks, my workstation didn't make the transition to daylight savings time.  what do I do?
<spiderworm> ulaas: um it should be in the control panel somewhere, sorry i dont know exactly where
<sredna> ulaas: Go to the system notifications control module
<clyrrad> Guys is there a way to install kubuntu with out having the live CD Load?
<ulaas> sredna: i did mate
<clyrrad> is there a way to just tell it install via some swith with the F6 option?
<sredna> ulaas: Well, disable sounds for those events then :)
<ulaas> there is no such event :)
<ulaas> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ulaas> of course there is
<clyrrad> I know before if you wanted to do a server install you could type 'server' - but what if I want to install kubuntu now with out having to load the desktop and click the install option?  Is there a switch I can use something like 'Desktop install' or something similiar?
<ulaas> i am a long time gnome guy
<mulder> can't paste it Dave...
<ulaas> i am not used to options :)
<mulder> cannot copy the text inside the windows :-(
<clyrrad> anyone know what boot paramters can be used during install?
<djmdave> can you take a screenshot of it and email it me?
<Pensacola> are there other kernels available for edgy?
<DaSkreech> can I group commands on the command line ?
<mulder> yes I have it
<trappist> DaSkreech: how do you mean
<mulder> I can email it to you sure
<DaSkreech> Can I keep a group of commands/options together
<trappist> DaSkreech: you can say command1;command2 to have them run one after the other, or command1 && command2 to have command2 run only if command1 finishes without errors
<trappist> DaSkreech: but I don't know if that's what you're looking for
<DaSkreech> trappist: I want to do a && for a set of ocmmands and background some of them
<mulder> email address Dave please?
<Zerb_Riss> Is there a good program for Linux that can edit PDF files?
<DaSkreech> but leaving a hanging & backgrounds the enttire process
<DaSkreech> as in the entire command line
<djmdave> mulder: ok you'll see my address here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/David416 (its slighty safer than just typing it in here I think/hope ;-))
<trappist> DaSkreech: can you be more specific?  using && means you want for previous commands to finish successfully, which makes backgrounding them a waste of time
<trappist> s/want/wait/
<DaSkreech> trappist: suppose I want them all to run and the last one to be backgrounded?
<The_Croup> when i try to request an install from adept the apply changes button doesnt get activated
<The_Croup> any ideas
<The_Croup> y?
<paines> hi my dvd burning is very bad. often I get a hda reset and stuff like that.
<trappist> DaSkreech: command1 && command2 && backgroundme &
<DaSkreech> trappist: that backgrounds command1
<trappist> DaSkreech: that backgrounds backgroundme
<DaSkreech> trappist: Look I just did that and it backgrounds the entire command line
<DaSkreech> Command 1 followed by command 2 etc
<trappist> ah.
<trappist> DaSkreech: maybe you want to use screen
<DaSkreech> I just want to apt-get yakuake and start it :-(
<DaSkreech> but after the sed apt-get requires interaction
<DaSkreech>  I could pipe yes into it I guess
<trappist> DaSkreech: or apt-get -y
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> That works
<DaSkreech> Or not :-(
<trappist> sudo apt-get -y yakuake && nohup yakuake
<DaSkreech> trappist: That's apt-get -y install right ?
* DaSkreech throws a parade for trappist
<trappist> DaSkreech: oops yes
<LjL> DaSkreech: right, -y is just a switch that answers "yes" to all the questions except for the most sensitive ones
<DaSkreech> man nohup and find out about this wondrous process
<DaSkreech> LjL: I know but it doesn't work as expected
<trappist> DaSkreech: I usually use screen, but yeah nohup is handy
<LjL> besides, there's somewhere in the wikis where it tells you to do something like "echo yes | apt-get install blah" -- that's horrible, but i didn't fix it, and now i don't remember what page it was
<DaSkreech> trappist: Why would I use up resources just to background an app?
<DaSkreech> LjL: Yeah That might work better
<ulaas> i cannot add new leyboard layouts because the list is empty. rings a bell?
<LjL> it'd still be horrible
<trappist> DaSkreech: depends why you want to background it.  I do it so I can reattach to it later.
<DaSkreech> LjL: If you apt-get -y install foo & it freezes anyway
<DaSkreech> trappist: I never want to reattach it
<trappist> DaSkreech: right, so nohup is probably what you want in this case
<trappist> DaSkreech: only lame thing about nohup is it leaves a nohup.out file or something in your CWD
<LjL> and "echo" would probably send a ctrl+d for that matter, no good either
<DaSkreech> trappist: && rm nohup.out :-D
<trappist> heh.
<kay> hello i need help i have to screens but only one works when kde started or X how can i use the other one?
<kay> to = two
<kay> sorry
<kay> has anyone a good howto?
<mulder> Dave sent you a pm message
<trappist> DaSkreech: yakuake backgrounds itself for you, unless you use --nofork
<ezu5t> hi - just upgraded to edgy. Now I can't build any kernels - I get undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'. I know it has something to do with -fno-stack-protector but I tried adding that to my CFLAGS in the kernel Makefile and that didn't seem to help. Is there something else I need to do?
<DaSkreech> trappist: really? I coulda sworn...
<trappist> DaSkreech: just tried it
<DaSkreech> trappist: in that case I apologise for trying to expand my mind unheeded :-)
<trappist> ezu5t: google says you're not the only one with that problem
<trappist> ezu5t: from what I see a fixy patch has been written (for the upstream kernel) but not yet released
<rav3n> anybody have any idea how to mount a media card in kubuntu edgy?
<trappist> ezu5t: the fix also seems to be in ubuntu's git tree
<ezu5t> This is a fix to the kernel or gcc?
<trappist> ezu5t: the kernel
<ezu5t> what if I want to compile an older kernel?
<trappist> ezu5t: you'll probably have a hard time, or need to use another compiler
<trappist> ezu5t: I don't know exactly how ubuntu mashed the stack protector into gcc as default - it's not an environment variable or anything - but I don't see an easy way around it
<trappist> ezu5t: you might ask on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel (or maybe it's #ubuntu-kernel-team)
<ezu5t> thanks trappist
<kraut> are there any know problems to boot from dm-crypt partitions with the edgy kernel?
<rav3n> anybody have any idea how to mount a media card in kubuntu edgy?
<dom> kay, this should be fine http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/
<dom> kay, check the ubuntu forums.  loads of people run dual displays on any number of different video cards so search for your card manufacter (e.g. ati or nvidia) and dual-display and you should be good to go
<kay> dom: thx
<siefkencp> rav3n: i just plugged mine in and it worked
<dom> kay, np.  if you're using nvidia, you should use nvidia's twinview instead of the more general xinerama
<kay> dom: where do i get twinview?
<dom> kay, it's part of the nvidia driver
<kay> dom: ah no is no program its
<method|> hey when i first got ubuntu i did a dkpg something that allowed me to configure my fonts anyone know what that command is?
<kay> dom: yes thx
<method|> it was dkpg something
<method|> dkpg font config or something
<kay> dom : i try now cya (maybe)
<dom> good luck, kay
<nysosym> hi all
<nysosym> is it possible to have video thumbnails in kubuntu?
<trappist> nysosym: yes
<oceanis> i hawe problem
<oceanis> with kubuntu
<nysosym> trappist: how? :)
<oceanis> when im trying to make the eggdrop
<oceanis> im geting this problem
<djmdave> method| was it sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig ?
<method|> djmdave: i think so
<method|> thanks
<trappist> nysosym: kcontrol, kde components, file manager, previews & meta-data
<oceanis> ./eggdrop: rror while loading shared libraries : libtcl8.4.so cannot open shared object file : no such file or directory
<trappist> oceanis: install tcl8.4-dev
<nysosym> trappist: THX :)
<method|> ok now my next question, i did some stuff with sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig. i'm about to install edgy but I want to keep my same font settings. Is there some way I can see what my current font settings are so I can do the same thing in edgy?
<oceanis> when can i get that
<trappist> oceanis: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4-dev
<trappist> method|: if you're upgrading, the upgrade process shouldn't touch that config without your permission
<method|> i've heard some real horror stories about upgrading so im going to do a clean install
<siefkencp> im terrified of upgradding...
<siefkencp> i mean i have done it successfully
<method|> plus i have stuff like xgl and beryl installed and it's probably best if I just did a clean install
<trappist> method|: you might try backing up your /etc/fonts
<siefkencp> but on a production machine...
<djmdave> I think all the info you need is kept in /etc/fonts/conf.d/ but if you upgrade it should leave it alone. I think if you go about editing those files with a text editor you run into probs...
<rav3n> siefkencp: i find the intrrupt in dmesg of putting and taking it off
<siefkencp> dmesg?
<siefkencp> is that a box that popps up>?
<kanak> Hello
<siefkencp> are you booting with the keychain in?
<kanak> can someone help me
<kanak> is there a way i can go to the power settings
<anatol> yes of course kanak
<siefkencp> ask away.. kanak
<djmdave> @ kanak  -- with what?
<kanak> like on xp u can set all that info power settings
<kanak> i want it so when i push the power nothing happends
<kanak> happens*
<siefkencp> rav3n: are you trying to boot with the flash drive in?
<kanak> and computer never turns of since i am hosting a server
<kanak> no
<kanak> i just want it so my computer will not turn off if someone pushes the power button
<rav3n> yep i did that
<kanak> unless they hold it for like 5 secs..
<kanak> the hard boot
<rav3n> siefkencp: i did
<kanak> how would i go doing about that
<Lam_> i'm playing around with my shared folders right now.  is there any reason to have /tmp/ shared?
<Lam_> it has /tmp/ shared by default
<Lam_> i'm wondering if i should just remove that
<siefkencp> rav3n: try to just plug it in with out booting with it in
<siefkencp> dmesg has something to do with boot error messaging
<bunga> hello
<kanak> any idea guys?
<nysosym> trappist: and is it possible to have a thumbnail for files over 100MB?
<rav3n> siefkencp: i did that too
<djmdave> kanak: i'm stumped, sorry!
<kanak> dam
<djmdave> damn ;-)
<trappist> nysosym: I don't see why not.  hopefully konqeror doesn't have to read the whole file to make a thumbnail.
<siefkencp> kanak: have you installed the power tools for laptops?
<DaSkreech> kanak: I think I recall seeing something about that in the initab
<Jazon> greetings fellow earthlings
<rav3n> siefkencp: i also tried             mount /dev/hde0 -t vfat /mnt/pcmcia
<kanak> nope
<kanak> i see the thing for laptops power
<Jazon> anyone grieving after upgrading to edgy?
<kanak> in the panel
<siefkencp> rav3n: perhaps it isnt supported
<wildchild> how can I find the path of file: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9625-pkg1.run
<Jazon> it now takes me 38 minutes to write 1.2 gb to a dvd
<DaSkreech> Jazon: I'm Jiving does that count?
<Jazon> or longer
<rav3n> if it wasn't supported it wouldn't have given intrruot msgs when i put / take it off
<Jazon> heh
<kanak> i am there
<trappist> wildchild: if you just downloaded it and you have no idea where it is, sudo find / -name NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9625-pkg1.run
<kanak> now wht do i do
<siefkencp> kanak: there might be something in that which can control the actions taken when the power key is pressed
<siefkencp> a
<siefkencp> h
<trappist> wildchild: but it's probably somewhere in your home dir, in which case it'll be a lot faster to say find ~ -name NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9625-pkg1.run
<siefkencp> kanak: hang on... you'll need to sudo apt-get something
<Jazon> its like dma is turned off or something
<loxs> anyone know best ide for linux?
<kanak> k
<loxs> i used to use visual studio but am looking for similar app for linux
<trappist> Jazon: that happened to me too.  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
* tont hello at all
<djmdave> siefkencp: isn't that xmodmap or something similar? or am I barking up the wrong tree
<Jazon> trappist: cool, thx m8
<siefkencp> djmdave: i think Kanak may be able to use acpi
<kanak> acpi?
<siefkencp> yep... its a hardware event monitor
<mRkus> Hi, wie kann ich mich als sudo anmelden?
<siefkencp> its installed by default
<trappist> !de | mRkus
<ubotu> mRkus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kanak> ok
<vanhurck> stop
<kanak> so wht do i need?
<siefkencp> im trying to figure that out now -- heheh
<djmdave> kanak: can't you just unplug the power button from the motherbord? might be easier :)
<kanak> lol
<kanak> how will i tirn ut on/off
<mhb> hello all... how can I get support for .m4a music files in amaroK edgy?
<kanak> i have little brothers/sisiters who come in and push the power button
<djmdave> theres a command for turning it off but I can't remember it...
<siefkencp> theres something in init.d
<siefkencp> actually 2 things there
<xst> How do I set the default audio output device? All the DVD players I have tried use the wrong audio device :-(
<siefkencp> im just trying to make sure i get the right thing
<chudd> Hello, could I ask whether the perl:locale errors that occur during unpacking of packages when dist-upgrading to edgy are anything to worry about?
<trappist> chudd: they sure are annoying, but I haven't seen any evidence that they're doing any harm
<mefisto__> xst: you mean you have more than 1 soundcard?
<xst> mefisto__: Yes, exactly
<mefisto__> xst: ok, I just did this and it worked for me
<siefkencp> kanak:
<omicron> hi there. I am wondering whether anybody can help me with the configuration of an us keyboard layout with the intl variant to compose umlauts?
<djmdave> mhb: have you got the libxine-extracodecs package and w32codecs installed?
<siefkencp> kanak: go to your commandline and run sudo /etc/init.d/acpi-support stop
<mefisto__> xst: in terminal, do asoundconf list
<siefkencp> that should do it
<chudd> @trappist: OK thanks. I saw after googling that I can run localeconf and set the locale that way, but I wasn't sure iof that was necessary. The upgrade is running set-up in the background at the moment without errors...
<mefisto__> xst: that gives you a list of your devices
<xst> mefisto__: Yes
<siefkencp> kanak: however if you hold the switch in there is nothing that can be done (so far as i can tell) from turning off the machine
<mefisto__> xst: then asoundconf set-default-card (the name of the card you want)
<kanak> ok i ran it
<siefkencp> see if it did the trick and let me know
<kanak> kanak@kanak-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/acpi-support stop
<kanak>  * Disabling power management...
<mhb> djmdave: l-e yes, w32codecs is not available for me
<trappist> mhb: it's in the multiverse repository
<siefkencp> does it have the desired effect though
<xst> mefisto__: It doesn't help. Actually it doesn't change anything. Does it require a logout/login?
<mefisto__> xst: it worked immediately for me
<ryanakca> why is everything slow when I come back to the computer after it has idled a while (24 hours...)?
<shadowlight> Hi, i'm having an issue with sound card. When i plug my headset in the jack, the sound continu to play on the speaker.  Or when I connect my headset and it works properly, i disconnect them and sound doesn't go on speaker.
<shadowlight> Is there a way to reset it when it happens without rebooting or to fix it permanently.
<xst> mefisto__: Hmm, strange. Now it works. Thanks!
<siefkencp> still with us kanak?
<mhb> trappist: hm, interesting ... has no candidate even though I have multi enabled
<siefkencp> im thinking it didnt work... lol
<trappist> mhb: you're probably not on i386
<mefisto__> shadowlight: that sounds like a hardware problem
<mhb> trappist: I am ... and using the archive.ubuntu.com repository
<gioven> hello
<gioven> I installed kubuntu 6.10
<gioven> I'd like to install xgl
<Lefungus> does anyone know how to disable hw_random module from loading at boot ?
<gioven> is there a guide or an howto?
<trappist> Lefungus: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<djmdave> @ siefkencp:  <-- kanak has left this server ("Konversation terminated!"). Something went wrong... :D
<gioven> mmm I suppose doesn't exixts a guide
<siefkencp> ohh--- i turned off my notifications
<ryanakca> !xgl | gioven
<ubotu> gioven: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Lefungus> trappist: thanks, I tried /etc/udev/blacklist, but it was working :)
<Lefungus> it wasn't
<Lefungus> ok, I just need to fix bootsplash now
<gioven> ubotu: is it for edgy?
<DaSkreech> Lefungus: What's broke with bootsplash?
<mhb> trappist: can you point me to the web location of that particular package? I can't find it either
<Lefungus> DaSkreech: text only, and text get rendered in a funny way midway
<djmdave> mhb: download this http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<ezu5t> trappist: i built the kernel - adding the -fno-stack-protector to CFLAGS did the trick. I accidentally added it to the HOST_CFLAGS which didn't work, but CFLAGS does.
<gioven> ok I go
<gioven> bye
<djmdave> mhb: then do: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<mhb> djmdave: thanks, I can handle a .deb :o)
<kanak> didn't work
<kanak> my computer shutdown
<kanak> after i ran that command and pushed the power button
<siefkencp> did you push it or hold it?
<mhb> djmdave: sadly, it didn't help
<mhb> djmdave: No suitable demux plugin. - says amarok
<siefkencp> Kanak: have you tried the Bios?
<siefkencp> kanak: theres probably an option there to disable it
<siefkencp> you can always unplug it too
<chudd> trappist: OK going for the first Edgy boot. Thanks to you and the others for helping out here - Great job! :-)
<siefkencp> good luck
<siefkencp> !
<[GuS] > Guys... could someone tell me how to regenerate all conf. files and rules inside /etc/X11/xkb? because i've deleted cause of xkb layout problem.. but when i reinstall xkb-data does not regenerate/install all rules and conf inside there
<siefkencp> ouch
<djmdave> mhb: try deleting the xine-config file in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok . Then restart amarok. Thats solved playback prolems for me before
<siefkencp> GuS: outta my league... I'd go poking around for sample conf's
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get reinstall ?
<siefkencp> he said he tried it
<mhb> [GuS] : dpkg-reconfigure ?
<waterpie> after upgrading from dapper to edgy, it seems that at boot it fsck every time, and it is taking ages. any ideas?
<[GuS] > nope mhb
<[GuS] > that doesn't do that
<siefkencp> [GuS] : is compiling from scratch an option?
<mhb> djmdave: still nothing :oI
<[GuS] > siefkencp, ?
<djmdave> does the file play in mplayer?
<[GuS] > i am using the package from repos... not compiling..
<[GuS] > you mean to compile to solve this_
<[GuS] > ?
<vanhurck> hi, can anyone help me to install flash on my system,I try to watch online newsbroadcasting and it doestnt work
<siefkencp> just an idea
<[GuS] > mm
<[GuS] > maybe this.. who have edgy here_
<[GuS] > ?
<siefkencp> i know compiling is about as fun as it gets but it could do the trick
<waterpie> after upgrading from dapper to edgy, it seems that at boot it fsck every time, and it is taking ages to boot. any ideas?
<siefkencp> ohh yeah get some one to zip it up and get it to you
<siefkencp> duh
<[GuS] > yes siefkencp .. i am not newbie.. i know how :) i am just trying to fix this
<mefisto__> can someone recommend a tv program?
<[GuS] > siefkencp, do you use edgy or dapper_
<[GuS] > ?
<navaburo> Issue: When i shutdown/restart/hibernate/suspend/end my session the screen goes black and the computer freezes
<navaburo> any ideas?
<[GuS] > navaburo, you use beryl_
<[GuS] > ?
<siefkencp> I gathered that you weren't i just take the long way around on things... (missing the obvious solution)
<navaburo> kubuntu edgy
<[GuS] > navaburo, but you have beryl installed?
<harleypig> I'm trying to update from kubuntu 6.06 to edgy ... I deleted the generic kernel packages in boot trying to free up some space on my /boot partition.  It turns out that those are needed for some reason (I'm using a k8 kernel).  How can I get those back? or, preferably, make the k8 kernels the ones used by the system (nvidia, xorg, etc.)
<navaburo> no.. kde
<siefkencp> I use dapper gus... im concerend with upgrading breaking a production machine... i have an edgy box down the hall though
<[GuS] > yeah siefkencp ... you are right... edgy breaks somethings
<[GuS] > but... only problems i have is xkb layout in kde.. no flags to select.. and the locale thing.
<navaburo> [GuS] , locate beryl returns nothing
<[GuS] > and in many workstation with Edgy, this ia happening
<[GuS] > is*
<siefkencp> im sure my software will work on it--- im just not in the mood to migrate it--- id love to just upgrade but its not worth the risk
<siefkencp> which conf files do you need... ill tar them and send them to you
<[GuS] > i will need the hole xkb dir (/etc/X11/xkb/)
<[GuS] > because is where rules alocated for everyt keyboard
<siefkencp> ok give me a few minutes to get it
<sam_> any kino users here?
<[GuS] > ok, thanks
<noir> how do i give my self ownership on my account?
<waterpie> after upgrading from dapper to edgy, it seems that at boot it fsck every time, and it is taking ages to boot. any ideas?
<navaburo> noir, you mean ownership of a file?
<navaburo> chown user:group file
<navaburo> you may have to do sudo chown, etc.
<harleypig> waterpie: Did you dist-upgrade twice?
<noir> when i go into permissions on any file it says that i require ownership to change permissions of said file
<trappist> noir: yep you have to be either the owner or root
<waterpie> harleypig: the installer crashed with 8 files remaining. I rerun it, it goes on to 4. Rerun, 1. It boots and works, but booting takes ages
<waterpie> (net install)
<navaburo> noir, so do sudo chown noir:users
<harleypig> Anyone know how I can either reinstall a linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic package (and its restricted partner) or else make the ssystem use my current k8 setup?
<harleypig> waterpie: Do you have aptitude installed?
<waterpie> harleypig: i think so
<franzmax> hello.  I'm completing installation of kubuntu edgy on a pc which has a wireless PCI board as the only possible internet connection. I cannot find "wirelesstools" on the install cd!!!  what could i do?
<siefkencp> [Gus] : my text box doesnt have xkb
<harleypig> waterpie: Try sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade && aptitude -f install
<[GuS] > ops
<harleypig> It's a little redundant, but it may help.
<[GuS] > yeah... because is from Xorg
<[GuS] > thanks anyway
<siefkencp> whats the package i need to install
<harleypig> Also, try  sudo dpkg --configure -a when that's done.
<siefkencp> ill run it
<siefkencp> its just a wipeable test machine
<blackflag> I can not start vmware-client after upgrading to edgy
<waterpie> harleypig: still that last packages has problems. It's k3d. It says: .... __main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version  ....
<[GuS] > blackflag, you need to compile again the libx from vmware.
<[GuS] > because of the kernel upgrade
<[GuS] > lib*
<harleypig> waterpie: Sorry, that's the last of my meager abilities on Ubuntu.
<blackflag> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29435/
<harleypig> You might try uninstalling and reinstalling it but I don't know what that program is
<waterpie> harleypig: ok, thanks for the try
<blackflag> libx ? where can I can get this?
<[GuS] > i mean lib
<[GuS] > you must reinstall vmware
<franzmax> is wireless tools on the install cd (edgy) or not?
<scion> hello all
<blackflag> where I can find the lib? Could not locate it
<[GuS] > blackflag, reinstall vmware................
<sam_> any kino users here?
<livingdaylight> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<harleypig> sam_: doesn't look like it
<waterpie> after upgrading from dapper to edgy, it seems that at boot it fsck every time, and it is taking ages to boot. any ideas?
<edseidel> afternoon all
<inteliwasp> what do i need to do to reset the ssh known_hosts file?
<BdySncher> is there an easy way to update dapper to edgy?
<inteliwasp> BdySncher:  ya, clean install
<trappist> inteliwasp: delete it... ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<inteliwasp> thanks trappist
<BdySncher> ewww
<BdySncher> not what I was hoping for :)
<BdySncher> thanks Wasd
<waterpie> a) after upgrading from dapper to edgy, it seems that at boot it fsck every time, and it is taking ages to boot. any ideas?
<BdySncher> err wasp
<Pupeno> Hello.
* inteliwasp had a bad weekend attempting  an upgrade
<Pupeno> Does anybody have any idea how to make work the TV out feature of a SiS video card ?
<franzmax> hey BdySncher , i simply upgraded using the "alternate"  and edgy works just fine cd
<NickNak> [GuS] : re your xkb problem: why not use dpkg -x to extract the files from the .deb file which you should have in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<waterpie> b) k3d won't install, saying: "...raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"..."
<BdySncher> huh?
* BdySncher is a total noob, at linux, a fresh install would probibly be easier
<franzmax> BdySncher, download the .iso named "alternate" instead of the sandard one and use that. it worked fine for me
<BdySncher> Ohhhhhhhh ok
<BdySncher> I remembered seeing that as a D/L option
<BdySncher> Thanks Franz
<franzmax> yes BdySncher   and you save all your previous settings... which is not bad
<xst> The mga driver in edgy seems to be broken. Does anyone know when a fix for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/58721 is available? (Apparently it is fixed in the debian/unstable repository)
<oceanis> wtf i got problem with nero linux i cant install it
<BdySncher> thanks again
<BdySncher> we'll give it a shot later after the D/L
<franzmax> now, anybody can tell me how to install a wireless connection if "wireless-tools" is not on the install CD ?  no other easy way to connect that pc to internet but wireless....
<chudd> franzmax: I use "wlassistant" - is it not on the disk?
<waterpie> a) after upgrading from dapper to edgy, it seems that at boot it fsck every time, and it is taking ages to boot. any ideas?
<waterpie> b) k3d won't install, saying: "...raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"..." any ideas?
<franzmax> chudd: my PCI wireless board needs wireless tools
<oceanis> wtf i got problem with nero linux i cant install it
<omicron> franzmax: wireless lan worked out of the box on my notebook. on dapper as well as on edgy. you could use iwconfig or wlassistant or knetworkmanager
<livingdaylight> are backports enabled?
<livingdaylight> what are backports?
<franzmax> omicron, not with my board: need to install a windows driver
<livingdaylight> edgy-backports main restricted universe/multiverse what do these do?
<livingdaylight> do i want to enable those?
<franzmax> I already did it on another pc which could be connectet with bot an ethernet cable and a wireless
<omicron> franzmax: is it the ndis wrapper that you need then?
<franzmax> both*
<livingdaylight> please?
<franzmax> no... that is on the cd
<livingdaylight>  edgy-backports main restricted universe/multiverse what do these do?
<franzmax> i need to have wireless-tools package and lib on that pc... but i can't reach it with a cable or a modem
<livingdaylight> do i enable edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<omicron> franzmax: whar about an usb stick? =)
<inteliwasp> when i boot from a clean install, it never starts xorg, and the log does not have any obvious clues
<jordan_88> how to identify my nick ?
<livingdaylight> i'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse do/does, please?
<franzmax> haven't one at hand omicron... :(
<livingdaylight> do you guys have 'em enabled?
<trappist> jordan_88: if you're already registered, /msg nickserv identify [password] 
<jordan_88> trappist ye i'm register
<inteliwasp> !reps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> livingdaylight: all the edgy-backports repos (main, restricted etc.) give you access to newer versions of packages that will eventually be available and be backported to edgy (so you don't have to wait for feisty)
<inteliwasp> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<waterpie> a) after upgrading from dapper to edgy, it seems that at boot it fsck every time, and it is taking ages to boot. any ideas?
<waterpie> b) k3d won't install, saying: "...raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"..." any ideas?
<Bubba_Gump> waterpie, did you update from a live cd or repositories?
<livingdaylight> trappist: thx, for explaining the 'backports' concept
<Bubba_Gump> i updated first with apt-get (changing all dapper to edgy) and it went a bit wrong
<Bubba_Gump> so then i downloaded the live cd, and, all is fine :)
<carlos> Hello
<alex_> i'm getting an error telling me saying it can't find X includes when i run ./configure
<alex_> anyone know a solution?
<omicron> franzmax: if I am not mistaken, the wireless-tools package is the set of iwconfig / iwlist / iwpriv etc. which should be installed by default..
<carlos> I need help, kubuntu doesnt see my wireless card
<trappist> alex_: what does it say right before that?
<alex_> please check your installation and add the correct paths
<treat> when i insert an usb storage device and click "open in new window" i get an error saying "malformed url" =(
<alex_> i've done some googling and i can't find the contents of the includes folder
<omicron> carlos: do you have a hardware switch that has to be turned on? I forgot that with my laptop one time ;)
<trappist> alex_: try installing xserver-xorg-dev
<segfault_> alex_, u need to install the -dev pkgs for what libs u r using
<carlos> yes but i do it and still nothing happens and when i do lspci i get "broadcom corporation unknow device"
<alex_> so i need to apt-get install -dev?
<inteliwasp> when i boot from a clean install, it never starts xorg, and the log does not have any obvious clues pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29438/
<Bubba_Gump> i get unknown device here too (zydas generic unknown) yet it seems to work
<Bubba_Gump> how far can you get with it, carlos?
<carlos> no far, this is my second experience with linux so im stupid
<omicron> carlos: can you paste the output of the dmesg command?
<carlos> in pastebin?
<livingdaylight> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omicron> carlos: jap
<GnarusLeo> hi! why cant you get the latest amarok release in edgy? I want to add http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/dists/ to my repos .. but it only has edgy .
<trappist> GnarusLeo: didn't it just come out like a few minutes ago
<Bubba_Gump> heh, my experience with linux is about a month, i know little too (patching together all the infomation, i guess :) )
<GnarusLeo> trappist, maybe? :)
<jordan_88>  /msg jordan_88 identify neross
<trappist> jordan_88: oops
<trappist> jordan_88: better change your password :)
<segfault_> GnarusLeo, that link has only 1.4.3 pkgs which are in edgy by default
<thunderstorm> hi@all
<Bubba_Gump> hey
<shadowlight> mefisto, these event are suppose to be dealt at the hardware level? not software or driver level?
<carlos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29439/
<thunderstorm> i have a problem understanding the tar-command
<jordan_88> trappist my password dosn't work :F
<shadowlight> thunderstorm: go ahead waht do you want to do
<thunderstorm> i want this: tar -zcvf /mnt/backup -N 2006-10-01 /home/
<Bubba_Gump> jordan: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<shadowlight> thunderstorm:  tar -c is to create, tar -x is to extract, following that you have to specify the kind of compressoin used. : -z is for tar.gz otherwise without compression option it will be .tar only
<GnarusLeo> segfault_, ah ..
<shadowlight> mm
<shadowlight> you want to create a backup of /mnt/backup ?
<shadowlight> i don't understand your -N option and the date followed by the home waht is your goal exactly.
<segfault_> thunderstorm, man tar u are missing the output filename
<jordan_88> Bubba_Gump i don't use this nick abut 2 month's it's mayebe deete ?
<Bubba_Gump> could be
<carlos> I also tried to install the official ati driver and after rebooting xwindow wouldn start, it froze at the boot progress bar just before the gui
<Bubba_Gump> try regging again?
<shadowlight> tar -options outputfile sourcefile sourcefile2 sourcefile3
<alex_> how would i go about installing the dev packages in edgy?
<thunderstorm> ok, i know - but the problem is, the tar-command stores all subdirectories of /home in the tarball - if e.g. two files are changed, i have thausands subdirectories and only two changed files in it
<thunderstorm> thats my problem - and i don't know, what i have to do
<oceanis> wtf i got problem with nero linux i cant install it
<shadowlight> thunderstorm: this is over my knowledge.  maybe you could try to exclude them with a find -type d |xargs grep -v
<inteliwasp> when i boot from a clean install, it never starts xorg, and the log does not have any obvious clues pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29438/
<shadowlight> (my syntax is not correct but it is more for the idea
<shadowlight> good luck thunderstorm
<omicron> carlos: hm. was hoping to find some kind of firmware loading error in your dmesg. but did not. what says lspci -v? ->paste
<thunderstorm> shadowlight: oh oh... another question: can i copy files with a specific date?
<GnarusLeo> WTF is magnatude??
<inteliwasp> omicron:  have carlos try the iwconfig command, sometimes it does see the card
<carlos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29442/
<inteliwasp> thunderstorm:  darn it, if you had ask that a year ago i had a script for something like that
<carlos> iwconfig gives no wireless extenion in all 3 connections
<omicron> intelliwasp: seems as if your radeon driver crashes.. try ro replace radeon with sth different. e.g. vesa
<thunderstorm> ok, you have understand my problem - i search a backup-solution for my data
<trappist> thunderstorm: a specific create time, or modified time, or access time?
<phil-j> Hi,when I maximise a window, when I move the mouse pointer over the scroll bar on the right hand side of the window, the scroll bar becomes highlighted. But if I move the mouse pointer to the far edge of the screen, the highlight is lost but the scroll bar still works.
<thunderstorm> trappist: create or modify, if possible
<thunderstorm> i cannot find a good backup-solutition, because i must use a network-pc, that runs under windows xp and filesystem ntfs...
<thunderstorm> thats the way i cannot use rsync or other backup-tools
<trappist> thunderstorm: find /path/to/files -mtime +5 -exec cp {} /some/place \;  <-- that could copy any files more than 5 days old to /some/place
<trappist> thunderstorm: -mtime is modified time
<phil-j> Meanwhile, if I mouse to the bottom of the screen, the menu icons such as Konqueror are highlighted when I mouse over them and remain highlighted even when I mouse off the bottom of the screen (correct).
<phil-j> Where can I report the cosmetic scroll bar bug?
<omicron> carlos: try this: http://www.seungpyo.com/stacksandpiles/2006/07/02/broadcom-wireless-in-ubuntu-dapper-606/
<thunderstorm> trappist: thank you, i will try it
<carlos> ok ill try
<phil-j> Never mind.
<omicron> carlos: you will need the windows drivers for your card as well
<inteliwasp> omicron:  wasin't where something i had to change in the xorg config to get the ati cards to work?
<carlos> the driver for the ati card?
<carlos> its supossed to be a mobility radeon
<omicron> intelliwasp: there is a free driver that is the driver called: radeon and the proprietary one, which is called just ati
<carlos> cause widescreen doesnt work
<inteliwasp> omicron:  i just want the display to work, i can get the 3d stuff later
<carlos> well i just installed a few minutes ago
<tolkan> Does anyone know of a decent alternative to KRFB? its awful.
<omicron> carlos + intelliwasp: this is my xorg.conf for an ati radeon mobility 9200 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29444/
<livingdaylight> do i have to install libdvdcss 2 separately?
<carlos> omicron: And you have 3d working right?
<jacob> probably
<bLaZeD> edgy doesnt ship with a firewall on by default does it?
<bLaZeD> some sites i goto are timeing out and yet others are able to go to it
<bLaZeD> i can not even ping the ip of the site
<omicron> carlos: yep but the performance of the free driver is not that good =) but its sufficient to play tuxracer / torcs and things like that =)
* inteliwasp mutters "great now i cant ssh into my problem box..."
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD: most modern linux distro inluding this one come with iptables, but I have never had to go in and alter anything
<TheGateKeeper> including*
<livingdaylight> does libxine-extracodecs cover libdvdcss 2 ? anyone know, please?
<carlos> so i wont be able ti run unreal tournament 2004 :'(
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, yea i had heard that ubuntu ships with no services...so there is no open ports
<bLaZeD> carlos, yea u can run that
<bLaZeD> carlos, i have b4
<d> How do I turn off the lock screen password that appears after resuming Edgy after a hibernate?
<bLaZeD> carlos, but prefer enemy territory
<omicron> carlos: with the proprietary drivers you certainly can. I did that. dunno if it runs with the free drivers..
<Xaero_Vincent> Do you think KDE 4 will be included in Kubuntu 7.04?
<TheGateKeeper> you need libdvdcss2 (or 3) to get dvd play back
<livingdaylight> does libxine-extracodecs include libdvdcss 2 ? anyone know, please?
<Xaero_Vincent> Thats April 2007 correct?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: ok, thx
<inteliwasp> Xaero_Vincent:  only if itis out before kubuntu is released
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD: I think it opens ports up, or lets traffic through for those applications that need it when they are installed
<Eeyore_Jr> i have a problem.  i downloaded the kubuntu*.iso from a torrent, and fired up k3b to burn it.  k3b gets to 100% and then just sits there as it is closes the session, but the session never closes
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: they have to be installed seperately, one does not include the other
<livingdaylight> Adept is just crashing on me,
<Xaero_Vincent> ok, inteliwasp.. I think it will be pretty close at that time.
<carlos> i downloded the driver from ati webpage and installed it but it ruined my install
<inteliwasp> Xaero_Vincent:  ya so long as there are no delays on either of them
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: adept is not that I good, I don't use, instead apt-get & synaptic as the gui
<Xaero_Vincent> yeah.. well it its delayed ill just wait for Kubuntu 7.10.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: why would apt-get not have libdvdcss2 or 3 ??
<cpk2> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4 (edgy-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: because your sources are not set up correctly
<carlos> do i have to enable a special repository because apt-get says it doesnt find ndiswrapper-utils
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: assuming you are using edgy take a look at the guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<d> kpowersave is missing from kubuntu - thats why I can't turn the hibernate password off
<carlos> If only my wifi worked waaa
<livingdaylight> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<omicron> carlos: try to add the universe (and multiverse?) repositories: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29449/
<TheGateKeeper> Eeyore_Jr: I am guessing that it's bad download
<Eeyore_Jr> bleh
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i used Adept as this guide shows to add repos : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<carlos> ok
<livingdaylight> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  is it?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: hmmm I use the dapper version (as that is what I am still running) on that guide to change my repos & have always been able to install anything I needed
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: yes, but make a backup first
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<carlos> i found something about a wireless-installer but i couldnt fid where to download it
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: if you'd be so kind and care to look at my sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29451/
<d> if there are any kubuntu devs here may i suggest kpowersave be added to the default list of packages, instead of having to fetch it from universe
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: much as I might expect them to be, but compare them to the url I gave you
<Admiral_Chicago> d: i'll pass the message to the people i know
<carlos> omicron: the instructions in the link doesnt seem to work, the second command returns: ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: that is for Ubuntu
<d> Admiral: Thanks! Its just that one of the very first things I do after installing is turn on auto-login and turn off the password on hibernate resume, but I wouldn't be able to make full use of this killer feature without kpowersave, which is only a small app anyway
<TheGateKeeper> I don't know why they don't just enable all the repos & save all the damn grief
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i agree
<Admiral_Chicago> d: I told the MOTU that handle many things like that
<cpk2> TheGateKeeper: because you can get mp3 codecs and whatnot from the other repos
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: so many friggin guides that do different things
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: that's what you are running with a KDE desktop lol
<twenty2sixty> hi! I just tried mounting my ipod nano in edgy.. it doesn't get recognized at all. I read the bug-db & the ubuntu forums, but people only seem to have had problems with auto-mounting it - at my side, it doesn't mount AT ALL... any help?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: are you suggesting i change my whole repos list with teh ubuntu one ?
<Admiral_Chicago> d: everything is in universe until someone changes that
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: well there is a way out of this :-)
<omicron> carlos: that just means that you do not have the driver for the card loaded yet. do not worry about the errors that rmmod in the instructions might raise..
<Admiral_Chicago> because it's community supported not Ubuntu official supported iirc
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: its just libdvdcss3 that is not available out of all 20 202 packages currently available
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: back it up & yes#
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: back it up & yes
<redtricycle> What's the md5sum for edgy?
<redtricycle> I can't find it through the main site
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: libdvdcss3 today, something else tomorrow
<carlos> oh ok, so now ill try to enable the repos, u have to do it in console? ill serch in wiki
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: but i followed the guide, and don't see what could be missing in terms of repository - they are all there aren't they?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: what particular repository is libdvdcss3 in?
<cpk2> carlos: you dont have to do it in konsole, but if you do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list it will open in an easy to use graphical editor
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: well compare line 8 to: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<carlos> ok thx
<Hawkwind> !info libdvdcss3
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss3 does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4 (edgy-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: follow this guide & stop banging your head against a brick wall lol http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<alecjw> does anyone know how i can make amarok automatically sync my portable media player with my collection?
<Pupeno> When trying to start a failsafe X session on Kubuntu Dapper I get an error about x-terminal-emulator not found. What am I missing ? xterm is installed.
<Admiral_Chicago> alecjw: whats the media player
<carlos> should erase and put the text from your pastebin?
<alecjw> Admiral_Chicago: iPod
<alecjw> video
<Admiral_Chicago> alecjw: there is a media plug in
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure i've only used it like twice
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe #amarok
<alecjw> ok. thanks
<TheGateKeeper> btw I installed the -k7 kernel & kubuntu isn't going any faster :-(
<omicron> carlos: you can do that. keep a backup copy of your sources.list .. just in case ;)
<carlos> ok done
<borisyeltsin> hi, what's a good app to make business cards for kde?
<_acesuares> hi, i upgraded to edgy rc2 but my i810 video card doesn't work any more (ABI version mismatch).
<_acesuares> What to do ? How to downgrad e?
<livingdaylight> does it happen to other people - that you hit synaptic or Adept and it tries to open but eventually fails... twice in a row now for me...*sigh
<carlos> it still says it doesnt find ndiswrapper...why oh why cant i use linux!
<redtricycle> yeah, the edgy live cd doesnt work for me, bluetooth dies in it
<redtricycle> so I can't even install it
<tordu> hi people
<tordu> a question..
<tordu> how can i copy multiple files by using konqueror file manager to a directory with root rights
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask > tordu
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: yep I have had that happen on odd occasions, probable a better way to fix it, but logging out then back in usually sorts itself out
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: how do you log out? as far as i could see i was already logged out, otherwise i wouldn't have gone to applications to look for it
<d> Unfortunately, kpowersave hasn't done the trick - i still get asked for a password after resuming from hibernate
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: libdvdcss2 installed now, [by the way]  :)
<omicron> carlos: did you do an apt-get update?
<TheGateKeeper> tordu: only way I know would be to Run Command... kdesu konqueor the hold the shift key select your files & move them, but BE CAREFULL!!
<carlos> i just did it
<carlos> its still downlaodeng
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: log out of the current session, i.e. kicker -> log out -> End Current Session
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: don't know kicker
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: must be another kde thing
<tordu> TheGatekepper: thank you! it works!
<tordu> Kubuntu rocks!
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: K button
<TheGateKeeper> tordu: yw :-)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: oh...lol sounds extreme
<carlos> where can i see the image from a webcam?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell carlos about webcam
<LjL> carlos: you could try camstream, just the first one i could think of
<loxs> anyone know best ide for linux?
<loxs> i used to use visual studio but am looking for similar app for linux
<carlos> kubuntu recognises the webcam, it even installed it
<Bubba_Gump> does anyone know of a good spss app..?
<omicron> loxs: vim =) try kdevelop
<TheGateKeeper> time for sleep n8 all
<Bubba_Gump> prefably similar to spss 14
<Bubba_Gump> cya bud :)
<Zarephath> Anyone enlighten me about the difference between router and gateway is on a Linksys WRT54G router?
<Zarephath> This is a setting in the router..
#kubuntu 2006-10-31
<loxs> thanks omicron
<loxs> looks good
<RogueJediX> Hey. My mate has an offline computer with Ubuntu freshly installed and he needs wine. Does it have any dependencies I should know of?
<RogueJediX> Whoops, I should have gone to #ubuntu with this, shouldn't I? Sorry about that.
<livingdaylight> does Kubuntu come with a phone client by default. Ubuntu comes with Ekiga or whatever i believe
<OOD> RogueJediX: it should work perfectly in a cleaninstall
<OOD> ubuntu and kubuntu are mostly the same, so its fine :)
<RogueJediX> OOD: Thanks. I come here by default since I have Kubuntu myself. So, I should just download the debs and I'm set?
<OOD> RogueJediX: yeah. and get the nvidia/ati driver if you're gonna be using any 3d apps :)
<OOD> and get the latest version: http://winehq.org/site/download
<RogueJediX> OOD: That's already taken care of. I already installed the drivers for his ATI card when I had his box over at my place
<david_> Hi :)
<OOD> hi
<RogueJediX> Anways, thanks OOD
<Lam_> what's katapult?
<Lam_> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<OOD> this would be the link to the wine repo if you want just the deb file http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Lam_> ok thanks
<RogueJediX> Even better
<wimpies> How can I listen to streamed media on amazon.com ?
<livingdaylight> what is the kubuntu voip favourite?
<livingdaylight> kubuntu uses Ekiga or skype?
<OOD> er. wrong link http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt
<RogueJediX> livingdaylight: There's also openwengo. I haven't tried voip myself, though
<BluesKaj> OOD. is there a wine pkg for edgy?
<RogueJediX> OOD: Thanks, I got it already :)
<OOD> BluesKaj: yeah
<carlos> camorama works great but gives me the image streched
<Pupeno> what was the command to pick the alternatives in /etc/alternatives ?
<carlos> ah but thats because i havent widescreen
<omicron> gotta go sleeping now...
* omicron closes eyes..
* esaym thinks about linux all day
<loxs> are there better irc clients than this konversation?
<david__> hi
<lombra_> hi people!!!
<david__> hi lombra
<BluesKaj> loxs, it's amatter of taste, some ppl like xchat , or kopete but i like konverstion the best
<david__> where are you from?
<lombra_> david_: brazilian, MG
<david__> cool
<david__> I'm from Argentina
<lombra_> david_ heheheheh good!!!!
<david__> yes!
<david__> haah
<carlos> im from el salvador
<david__> cool
<david__> We all latins!!
<david__> hsah
<carlos> but i live in france lol
<david__> ohh
<david__> jaja
<mw46> A German living in the US is listening;-)
<david__> wow
<BluesKaj> <---Canada
<carlos> i came a month ago
<david__> why are you living in the us?
<mw46> I work here.
<david__> ok
<BluesKaj> duh
<david__> and you in france carlos?
<david__> someone kicked me off
<sync350> Quick question... on OpenOfice.org Word Processor, is there a way to set page numbering in the top right corner?  I need it in the top right corner on all pages except the first page.  Thank you.
<david__> how old are you lombra_?
<sync350> office*
<david__> why?
<carlos> yes in toulouse
<carlos> im in the universitu
<carlos> well im gonna leave the update going while i rest a bit
<mw46> sync350: did you play with the document header?
<wombat_> can someone point me to a glossary or something?
<wombat_> please
<BonBonTheJon> wombat_: what do you need to look up
<mw46> wombat_: for which area?
<sync350> mw46: yes... It gives me the option of writing in a blank header space... i was just hoping there was an automatic page numbering thing like in microsoft word.
<wombat_> um, ok, I'm trying to install some programs using Adept Manager and it's come up with BREAK (install)
<mw46> sync350: Insert-> Field-> Page Number will be updated for every page;-)
<sync350> ah, thanks :D
<mw46> ;-)
<sinbad44> hey guys how do i start updating my newly installed kubuntu 6.06 os ??
<mw46> you did not want to install 6.10 right from the beginning?
<mw46> ;-)
<sinbad44> no, i didnt know there was a 6.10
<mw46> Did you look at K->System->Adept ?
<sinbad44> cuz i just got 6.06 off torrents
<sinbad44> K?
<sinbad44> hmm
<mw46> The little K Menu ;-)
<mw46> It's called Start in English Windows;-)
<sinbad44> ahh ok
<acesuares> sinbad44: maybe don't try
<acesuares> lots of people have lots of problems upgrading
<acesuares> some people don't
<sinbad44> ok i just clicked on it along with my pw
<sc0tt> I didn't have a single issue upgrading ;>
<mw46> It works fine for me for normal updates;-)
<acesuares> I am reinstalling from scratch though after a couple of days of 'windows' experience on my linux bos :-(
<SHRIKEE> quick question
<sync350> mw46: one more question... that only seems to work on the page i apply it on, it doesn't put the number on any of the other pages.
<acesuares> still happy with kubuntu though.
<sinbad44> ok should i just do a full upgrade or ?
<mw46> But I did not do the upgrade to 6.10 yet.
<SHRIKEE> why does kalarm set the system volume to 0 when i acknowledge an reminder/alert
<mw46> sync350: did you put this into the header area?
<matrix> hi folks, i just updated to edgy and screwd my X. I tried to get beryl to work. now i wanted to switch back. i restored my original /etc/X11/xorg.conf which worked under dapper.
<sync350> yes
<mw46> that works for me?
<matrix> when i now start my x is not comming up and /var/log/Xorg.0.log is empty. are the xserver messages now somewhere else?
<SHRIKEE> why does kalarm set the system volume to 0 when i acknowledge an reminder/alert
<matrix> is there a autodetect and setup tool for the graphicscard?
<mw46> it has a grey background and is updated automatically;-)
<sync350> mw46: Insert -> header -> default?
<sinbad44> ok wat do i do after i fetch updates ??
<mw46> sync350: yes, and then add the Page Number field to the header.
<mw46> sinbad44: apply changes;-)
<mw46> or look at them first;-)
<sinbad44> i dont see 'apply changes'
<sinbad44> i only see preview changes
<sinbad44> where do i find 'apply changes'
<matrix> how can i get a working x again?
<sinbad44> oh well 'apply changes' is greyed out
<sinbad44> how do i get 'apply changes' to ungrey
<mw46> so no updates to apply;-)
<matrix> sinbad44: it will be greyed out until you select any changes
<sinbad44> looking for select
<inteliwasp> is it now posible to install the python packages now?
<DaSkreech> Where do I DD if I want to grab a MFT?
* coreymon77 is eating: Gone away for now.
<DaSkreech> !away > coreymon77
<sinbad44> how do i make all my menus dark colored ??
<flaccid> still 404s in file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<SHRIKEE> why does kalarm set the system volume to 0 when i acknowledge an reminder/alert
<DaSkreech> flaccid: What's this?
<flaccid> DaSkreech: firefox start page
<DaSkreech> flaccid: It's not the firefox page
<DaSkreech> flaccid: it's the konqueror page
<DaSkreech> Save yourself a lot of headache and reset it :)
<flaccid> thats weird, for both dapper and edgy it was also my firefox start page
<flaccid> reset what exactly?
<DaSkreech> flaccid: No it was your Konqueror page :) it works fine in konqueror
<DaSkreech> reset the start page
<flaccid> i'm sorry but you are wrong. it was start page for firefox as well.
<sinbad44> how can i get a sense of progress during updating/installing ?
<flaccid> the links in the page is what i'm talking about
<flaccid> eg. file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/wonderful-linux.html
<sinbad44> cuz it looks like nothing is happening after i click 'install' upgrades
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Yes I know that. But it was never intended to be
<DaSkreech> flaccid: again those are intended for Konqueror and they work there
<flaccid> DaSkreech: so basically kubuntu stuffed up twice. 1. was never meant to be start page 2. it has 404s/missing pages
<DaSkreech> flaccid: No it was never meant to be the start page for Firefox
<sinbad44> haha wat kinda nick is 'flaccid' ?
<flaccid> exactly. never meant to be.... but was!
<DaSkreech> and it works in Konqueror cause it's accessed by a Differnt URl that firefox doesn't respect
<flaccid> that would be called a bug :)
<flaccid> DaSkreech: firefox respects file:/// protocol fine
<sinbad44> is Konqueror open source ?
<DaSkreech> flaccid: That would be called installing an unsupported package :)
<DaSkreech> sinbad44: yes
<DaSkreech> flaccid: It doesn't use that URI in konqueror
<flaccid> DaSkreech: you are missing the point entirely
<sinbad44> oh wow thats great, does that mean Konqueror is inherently more secure than firefox or ?
<flaccid> do you have these files, DaSkreech? file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/ln-id2476955.html file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/ln-id2475240.html
<DaSkreech> flaccid: type in help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html in konqueror
<DaSkreech> same page works fine
<sinbad44> i usually run my browsers with java script off
<DaSkreech> try typing that in firefox
<flaccid> you don't know what your are talking about
<DaSkreech> flaccid: I know they are there but the method of accessing them is not the same
<DaSkreech>  flaccid: I tried to file the same bug you are
<flaccid> the location is /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/ln-id2475240.html
<sinbad44> anyone know of a comparative review of Konqueror compared to mozilla etc ?
<flaccid> the protocol it accesses it by is irrelevant
<flaccid> the files are missing
<DaSkreech> flaccid: and konqueror doesn't access them like that. though it uses those files
<flaccid> the point is the files are MISSing
<flaccid> no point having a start page with table of contents if the links don't exist..
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Did you try it in konqueror?
<flaccid> yes
<sinbad44> does kubuntu have its own firewall program or ??
<flaccid> the files don't exist
<DaSkreech> flaccid: with help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html ?
<sinbad44> i want to stealth all my unused ports
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> i am not talking about the index
<flaccid> i am talking about the pages it links to
* flaccid doesn't like to repeat 3 times
<sinbad44> or does kubuntu stealth by default
<sinbad44> ?
<flaccid> for example, what package is this from /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/wonderful-linux.html
<flaccid> because it doesn't exist
<DaSkreech> flaccid: I'm asking you if you tried it in konqueror cause I am now and it works fine
<flaccid> pfft
<flaccid> i'm going
<sinbad44> why is flaccid so stiff tonite ?
<DaSkreech> flaccid: ok :) the start page works in ubunt by the way
<DaSkreech> cause it was built for firefox
<flaccid> DaSkreech: just let me know the package name
<flaccid> i've confirmed they don't exist with about 4 people here before....
<flaccid> cya
<DaSkreech> flaccid: I never said they exist
<DaSkreech> flaccid: I said they work in Konqueror
<DaSkreech> beacuse that's what that page was built for
<DaSkreech> and I also don't like repeating myself
<DaSkreech> but whatever if you are happy being puzzled and don't want a way forward ...
<flaccid> i get timeout on server for your link for konq
<Werdna> hey guys.
<sinbad44> does kubuntu have its own firewall program or ??
<DaSkreech> flaccid: dapper?
<Werdna> when I try to dist-upgrade, apt-get reports that some packages have been "kept back" Why?
<flaccid> i don't think you understand me at all DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> sinbad44: Yes it does it's too difficult to use
<flaccid> i'm too pissed off
<flaccid> cya
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Speak then
<sinbad44> daskreech, wat firewall do u recommend for kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DaSkreech> there you go
<sinbad44> nice, thx DaS
<jmichaelx> i hesitate to ask, but, if anyone out there has been able to successfully configure mplayer plugin and firefox (in edgy) to play embedded videos (yahoo news videos, in particular), please let me know how you did it.
<Bubba_Gump> jimichaelx: yes!!
<Bubba_Gump> took me aaaages
<Bubba_Gump> which distro are you on?
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: i beg you to inform me, lol
<jmichaelx> kubuntu edgy
<Bubba_Gump> heh :))
<jmichaelx> i had no problem watching those videos in dapper
<Bubba_Gump> download automatix 2 from adept
<jmichaelx> i have automatix2
<Bubba_Gump> good stuff :)
<jmichaelx> yep
<Bubba_Gump> hold on... loading
<jmichaelx> ok
<LjL> !automatix | Bubba_Gump, jmichaelx
<ubotu> Bubba_Gump, jmichaelx: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Bubba_Gump> okies
<Werdna> !keptback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keptback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Werdna> grrr
<Bubba_Gump> in adept down the mplayer-mozilla plugin
<Bubba_Gump> and also totem player
<jmichaelx> LjL: i have heard all of this. i have use automatix over and over on 4 machines, and never had a single problem with it
<Bubba_Gump> (totem has an easy way of getting the WMV codecs plus a lot more :) )
<DaSkreech> Anyone know about NTFS drives?
<OOD> so does the latest kaffeine
<DaSkreech> how big is the BS?
<felixjet> BS
<felixjet> ?
<jmichaelx> Werdna: if you are having problems with packages being held back after an upgrade to edgy, try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<dalbirdy> anyone here no how to Finite Automata?
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: brb, will install totem
<DaSkreech> Bootsector
<Bubba_Gump> okies :)
<dalbirdy> I need to add 2 FA's together to get 1
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: ok, totem is installed... do i need totem-mozilla?
<Bubba_Gump> yeah
<Bubba_Gump> best to go for it on all fronts
<Bubba_Gump> that's what i've done
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: are you in edgy, as well?
<Bubba_Gump> yeah
<jmichaelx> ok
<jmichaelx> how about toem-gstreamer
<jmichaelx> ?
<jmichaelx> totem*
<ryanakca> how can I completly uninstall kde4 so that I can reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Bubba_Gump> gstreamer is different from mplayer
<Bubba_Gump> depends if you want a choice to choose both
<Bubba_Gump> i have mplayer, gstreamer and xine installed
<Bubba_Gump> and i used xine much over the other two
<DaSkreech> FA == Full adders?
<dalbirdy> anyone here no how to Finite Automata?
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: ok, it appears that totem gstreamer and totem-xine cannot both be installed at the same time
<Bubba_Gump> choose xine
<[GuS] > Au revoir.... bonne nuit
<campbch> yum.
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: ok, ready to go
<Bubba_Gump> reet
<Bubba_Gump> try it all out :)
<Bubba_Gump> see if it works
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: no go :-(
<Itay> I need help please, When I close Bittornado when it's downloading so the next time I run it again the download go back a little. Why it's go back and what can I do too prevent that?
<Bubba_Gump> hold on...
<Bubba_Gump> let me check my adept
<jmichaelx> ok
<Bubba_Gump> see what i've got going :)
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: do you have flash9 beta installed?
<Bubba_Gump> yes
<Bubba_Gump> installed that yesterday - great piece of kit
<Bubba_Gump> okay, i've: mplayer, mozilla-mplayer, mencoder, totem-mozilla, totem-xine, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Bubba_Gump> now i dunno which one *works*
<Bubba_Gump> and i've movies so /me shrugs
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: i have all of those as well, except the vlc plugin....
<Bubba_Gump> could be that, then
<jmichaelx> are you sure you can watch the news lips from yahoo in firefox 2.0?
<jmichaelx> clips*
<Bubba_Gump> i'll check
<sinbad44> hey guys which text editor corresponds to notepad ?
<sinbad44> kate?
<sinbad44> i just want to save a few lines of irc text to a file
<Bubba_Gump> not in yahoo
<Bubba_Gump> heh, bladdy thing crashed me :)
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> ok, i think this problem is going to wind up being complicated to solve.
<jmichaelx> wb
<Bubba_Gump> yeah there's something up with yahoo :))
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: i have no problem with yahoo news clips in dapper
<Bubba_Gump> did you use 2.0 firefox in dapper?
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: no, 1.5.0.7
* Bubba_Gump scratches the head
<jmichaelx> it's no big deal. i'll eventually get something figured out
<sinbad44> l
<Bubba_Gump> i think it's something to with wmv
<Bubba_Gump> in my filetypes section withing the firefox preferences, wmv is shown as 'windows media player'
<jmichaelx> yeah, here too
<Bubba_Gump> whearas everything bar two else are shown as opening with the mplayer
<jmichaelx> hmm
<Bubba_Gump> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286700
<Bubba_Gump> i'm gonna try this
<jmichaelx> ok, i may as well.... or wait to see how it goes for you :-P
<shadowhywind> so i think i found a bug in edge with the upgrades, hehe
<dsmoye> Kubuntu n00b here...  How the %&#$# do I get shortcuts loaded on the "Dock Application Bar"??
<dsmoye> I've tried dragging...  I've tried begging...
<dsmoye> I've tried right-clicking...   Nuthin'.
<dsmoye> testing....
<wilberfan> How do I add stuff to a "Dock Application Bar" in Kubuntu?
<Bubba_Gump> jmichaelx: installing
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<wilberfan> Kinda quiet around here!
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: ill be curious to see how it goes...
<shadowhywind> question, anyone that upgraded to edgy, do you have a problem with the swap
<wilberfan> how do you mean?
<shadowhywind> open up the system guard
<wilberfan> I'm not even sure what that is...
<xsacha_> whats wrong with swap shadowhywind?
<shadowhywind> no nothing wrong with mine, I am just seeing if anyone else have had problems
<xsacha_> :S i dont see how you could have probs with swap
<shadowhywind> I have done 2 upgrades (1 on mine, and 1 on a fiends) and its done strange things to the swap partition
<shadowhywind> somehow during the upgrade it converted the swap partition to a ntfs linux swap
<xsacha_> ^o)
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: Have you tried swapoff; mkswap; swapon
<xsacha_> when i installed i just chose which one i wanted to be root partition, i already had a swap from my last distro
<shadowhywind> i got my swap workin, hehe
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: swap is type 83 iirc
<xsacha_> but yeah that ntfs thing is very easy to fix
<xsacha_> dont know why it would happen though
<Jucato> 82
<h3sp4wn> so 83 is ext2 ?
<foxx> yeahr Kubuntu ruLLLLLZZZZZ
<h3sp4wn> Always get them mixed up
<xsacha_> 82 is linux FS, 83 is swap?
<shadowhywind> yah, all i did was reformated it as linux-swap, mkswap <drive> copied it to ftab and things work now
<Jucato> type 82 is swap
<Jucato> afaik
<Jucato> 83 is ext2/3
<xsacha_> mm pretty sure it's other way around :S ill check
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: You are right (always get mixed up)
<xsacha_> oh it's bug in qparted
<tearran> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: nah. I just remember some stuff that I shouldn't even be remembering...
<Jucato> xsacha_: you mean qtparted?
<xsacha_> no
<Lam_> how do i set konqueror's home page?
<foxx> are you shaved ?
<xsacha_> i mean gparted*
<Jucato> Lam_: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Behavior options
<Jucato> Lam_: err...
<tearran> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> Lam_: do you want to set the *home* page or the first page that shows up when you run Konqi
<wilberfan> Can anyone help me figure out how to add shortcuts to an application panel?
<Lam_> first page that shows up via web profile
<ryanakca> is this normal?
<ryanakca> ryan@rkavanagh:~$ killall kicker
<ryanakca> ryan@rkavanagh:~$ kicker
<ryanakca> ERROR: kicker is already running!
<Jucato> wilberfan: what kind of shortcuts?
<wilberfan> Applications, mostly...
<wilberfan> I guess
<Jucato> ryanakca: hm... that shouldn't be right
<xsacha_> right click->add application to panel wilberfan?
<h3sp4wn> So when does the new repos open for ubuntu+1 ?
<wilberfan> I've got a "Dock Application Bar" set up and I cannot add anything to it..
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: when they start :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: didn't think so... I can't kill it...
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: week / month ? any idea ?
<xsacha_> ryanakca: sudo killall kicker ? :S it should have had error before though
* ryanakca is soo bored... edgy was so much fun... (the little I had to do in it anywais
<ngb__> Hello!
<ryanakca> xsacha_: tried it
<Jucato> wilberfan: just remove the Dock Application Bar, and use a new Panel instead
<ubuntu_> dd
<ubuntu_> hello
<Jucato> Add New Panel -> Panel
<ubuntu_> what is the command to autoupdate dapper to edgy
<Jucato> !upgrade Homer
<Jucato> !upgrade | Homer
<wilberfan> But it gives me 5 options of panels...
<ubotu> Homer: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<ryanakca> good old kill -9, eh?
<wilberfan> which kind do i want?
<xsacha_> wilberfan: i think you want to right click on the panel -> panel menu -> add application to panel
<Jucato> wilberfan:the plain "Panel"
<ngb__> I installed the new kubuntu 6.10 and now I always get an error during boot which didn't appear with kubuntu 6.06:  ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5] 
<ngb__> has anybody noticed the same problem?
<Jucato> xsacha_: he's trying to right-click on the "Dock Application Panel", which doesn't really have a purpose afaik..
<Homer> so edgy is good stuff
<wilberfan> What IS a dock app panel, then?
<xsacha_> hmm i didnt get that..
<ngb__> The system boots ok but I never see the splash screen during boot
<Bubba_Gump> jmichaelx: nope
<jmichaelx> Bubba_Gump: it's gonna be complicated lol
<Jucato> xsacha_: there are different kinds of Panels that you can add: External taskbar, Panel, Dock Application Panel, Kasbar and Universal Sidebar
<Bubba_Gump> heh aint that the truth :))
<Jucato> I just haven't figured out what the "Dock Application Panel" does
<wilberfan> right...  but i don't know what they're all for yet...  :-O
<ngb__> It also happens booting from the CDs kubuntu and ubuntu 6.10. 6.06 work fine!
<Homer> can I string all those commands together Jucato with "&&"
<xsacha_> i thought he just wanted to add something to an existing panel
<Homer> so that I don't have to be at the computer while it upgrades?
<Jucato> Homer: just follow the directions in that page exactly and very careful. don't try to make shortcuts :)
<Homer> :(
<Jucato> xsacha_, wilberfan: "The Dock Application Bar is an external bar which lets WindowMaker applications be docked. Just run your dockable WindowMaker programs, if the Dock Application Bar is running, they will be automatically docked. "
<Jucato> which means, basically useless if you don't have WindowMaker apps (whatever those are)
<wilberfan> yeah...whatever those are...
<wilberfan> Well, it's certainly been useless so far!!
<wilberfan> OK...I can add a new  --plain--panel, and it shows up at the bottom just above the main panel...   How do I move it somewhere else>?
<wilberfan> i don't want two panels on top of each other at the bottom...
<xsacha_> drag it, or use the black arrow to the top left of it (when you hover mouse over it)
<Jucato> wilberfan: just drag it
<Jucato> xsacha_: err?
<wilberfan> Ah....ok...I got it dragged....
<Jucato> xsacha_: talking about panels, not panel applets :P
<xsacha_> the options menu for panel..
<xsacha_> Panel Menu :P
<wilberfan> Can I resize it?  make it disappear, etc??
<Jucato> wilberfan: right-click -> Configure Panel
<wilberfan> standby...
<wilberfan> i only see options for the MAIN panel...  not the new one i created...
<xsacha_> yeah
<xsacha_> the configure panel uses the main panels options
<wilberfan> so how do i customize this new side panel...?
<wilberfan> ???
<Jucato> ok this is not right...
<xsacha_> lol
<Jucato> I think I need to have a talk with some people....
<wilberfan> about....?
<Jucato> wilberfan: fast solution: Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<xsacha_> bug
<wilberfan> so i've been battling a BUG?!
<Jucato> not really a bug....
<xsacha_> wilberfan: go to the kcontrol and choose Settings for: Panel
<wilberfan> but WHICH panel...?
<Jucato> but yeah. sort of
<xsacha_> in Panels
<xsacha_> kcontrol->Desktop->Panels->Settings for: Panel
<Jucato> wilberfan: there will be a dropdown list at the very top, allowing you to choose which panel
<flaccid> you there DaSkreech??
<Jucato> Lam_: sorry I wasn't able to get back to you.
<wilberfan> OK...i got kcontrol going...  and, yes, i can see how i can adjust things there for that side panel...
<jonathan__> g
<seishinbyou> 
<jonathan__> yo
<jonathan__> how do I upgrade dapper to edgy
<Jucato> Lam_: to change the first page that Konqi loads at startup, you have to open that page, close all other tabs and save the profile
<wilberfan> why can't i right-click tho...is that the 'bug'?
<xsacha_> !upgrade > jonathan__
<Hawkwind> !upgrade | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jonathan__> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<seishinbyou> Upgrade to edgy?  I tried, but a clean install worked so much better in the end
<jonathan__> thanks
<jonathan__> why what happened
<Jucato> ohayou seishinbyou! still can't see the japanese texts. I probably need to look which fonts install it
<seishinbyou> The "upgrade" crapped out halfway through leaving a partial install
<jonathan__> eww
<Hawkwind> jonathan__: Lots of changes in Edgy from Dapper.  A fresh install is highly recommended
<jonathan__> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Lam_> Jucato: that's ok. i figured it out. thanks anyways
<seishinbyou> Something about my leftover files in (somewhere)/scim
<jonathan__> where do I download ISO?
<Hawkwind> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Jucato> err..
<Jucato> not those
<Hawkwind> Hmmmm
<Hawkwind> We need to change that
<Jucato> jonathan__: http://www.kubuntu.org
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you do the honors :)
<xsacha_> we need a kubotu in here
<Hawkwind> xsacha_: Why ?  ubotu can do everything we need him to do
<xsacha_> kubotu would be ubotu with everything ubuntu replaced by kubuntu
<jonathan__> so edgy is hot
<jonathan__> ?
<jonathan__> what upgraded in it
<cave> hmm
<Jucato> xsacha_: ubotu's replies can be setup to show kubuntu related stuff only in #kubuntu
<cave> im just running edgy for the 1st time
<Jucato> jonathan__: *lots* :)
<jonathan__> it is better then dapper?
<cave> and installing it
<wilberfan> thanks for the help, dudes and dudettes
<cave> certainly looks prettier
<jonathan__> ooo
<jonathan__> pretty
<jonathan__> I downloading it now
<cave> heh
<seishinbyou> I was finally able to get aiglx working when I did a clean install of edgy
<jonathan__> KOffice 1.6 included?
<seishinbyou> OO
<cave> openoffice :(
<jonathan__> OOOO AIGLX
<jonathan__> prettyness
<jonathan__> I want Krita it's good stuff
<cave> the new default theme kind of reminds me of vista tough... ugh :P
<jonathan__> lol
<Jucato> jonathan__: you have to add the special repo for KOffice 1.6
<seishinbyou> Krita is here, yep
<jonathan__> so the new development version is called "fiesty fawn"?
<xsacha_> yes
<Jucato> seishinbyou: not 1.6 by default
<cave> hahah
<cave> awesome
<cave> ill look foward fo fiesty
<Hawkwind> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<seishinbyou> No, "flatulent ferret"
<cave> best name ever
<xsacha_> :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Better :P
<jonathan__> who come up with naming conventions
<jonathan__> shuttleworth himself?
<LjL> yes
<Hawkwind> jonathan__: Yes
<Jucato> sabdfl decides in the end :)
<seishinbyou> About Vista though, I still point out that there are people on this planet, for whatever reason, that really like the Vista interface.  I don't understand it, either
<seishinbyou> At least there was more colour and less grey
<cave> i vote next one shall be called gaudy gopher
<xsacha_> i like the vista interface, but in vista.. i dont like when people use vista themes on linux :S
<cave> yea
<TheHighChild> Has anyone had trouble with their fstab after an upgrade to Edgy?
<jonathan__> I think the vista theme is better then the fisher price theme in windows xp though
<seishinbyou> Heh, or Mac OSX?
<jonathan__> I want to stab myself everytime I see it
<cave> its just like when people make mac os visual styles for windows
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: Define trouble
<cave> with the apple logo in place of the windows flag on the start button
<cave> ...just.. ugh
<jonathan__> lol
<seishinbyou> One of the parttimers here has his XP desktop with tons of widgets and graphic overhauls to make it look like OSX
<cave> fire him
<cave> :p
<seishinbyou> He's one of the only ASP.NET monkeys around here, though :/
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: well, I had a disk with 2 partitions mounted through there and now they are commented out with some additional stuff and says it was changed by edgy. I no longer have /sda devices in my /dev either
<xsacha_> yeah i wanna puke when they put the logo on another os..like mac logo on winxp or vista logo on linux
<seishinbyou> Or Winxp on MacOSX
<jonathan__> sadly
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: I do know fstab now uses the UUID stuff.  I'm not very familiar with it at all but maybe Jucato can shed some light on it
<jonathan__> one of the most popular themes for kde
<redtricycle> Hrm, is there any documentation on bluetooth problems in the livecd for edgy?
<jonathan__> is aqua
<jonathan__> heh
<cave> someone should make a windows skin for linux just for the sake of it :p
<jonathan__> the have it
<xsacha_> they have cave :S many
<jonathan__> kde-look.org
<xsacha_> many many many
<cave> with the crappy default luna skin
* Hawkwind Points to #Kubuntu-OffTopic for all the Windows/Mac discussion
<jonathan__> yup
<flaccid> its called redmond
<cave> and the green start button
<Jucato> !UUID | TheHighChild
<ubotu> TheHighChild: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<cave> redmond is win95 :S
<flaccid> yes it is
<Ahmuck> it's done for it people so they can run linux and it looks like windows :-)
<TheHighChild> thanks Jucato, will check it out
<seishinbyou> Funny, I thought that was what "PCLinux" was for, or marketed as
<xsacha_> check out the ugly themes that get downloaded the most: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down  i have no idea why they get d/led so much -- any clues?
<flaccid> yeah i get sick of people wanting linux to look and operate like windows. the position of the start button and it actually being labelled start was so important to someone i nearly spewed.
<Jucato> TheHighChild: just for reference, the commented lines above each UUID line in fstab is the /dev equivalent of that UUID line
<TheHighChild> Jucato: This looks like jibberish to me. Are there supposed to be all these numbers?
<Jucato> TheHighChild: yes
<cave> i can understand tough, people get used to things
<cave> personally i tried moving my taskbar to the top cause i tought it looked cooler
<cave> couldnt bring myself to use it that way tough
<cave> it was like my whole world was upside down :p
<Jucato> TheHighChild: for example, /dev/hdxx would have a UUID=sadfsadffasgsgadfadffsblahblahblah
<TheHighChild> Jucato: Do you know if there is a way to reconfigure it? It doesn't seem to list all of my paritions.
<Jucato> TheHighChild: which doesn't list all your partitions? fstab or blkid?
<TheHighChild> blkid
<Jucato> hm... strange, it lists all of mine...
<TheHighChild> Jucato: I just need to access them and don't know how. All my music is on them ;) I'll see what I can dig up on the forums
<TheHighChild> it looks malformed
<Jucato> TheHighChild: it's not malformed. think of UUID as a sort of hard disk fingerprint
<TheHighChild> does fstab still function?
<Jucato> TheHighChild: when you make an entry in fstab, just substitute the usual /dev/hxx for the UID of that partition
<Jucato> yes fstab still functions
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: you can use LABEL= (instead of the horrible looking uuid's) if you wish (see man fstab)
<Homer> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Homer> lol
<Homer> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<xsacha_> should change that to kubuntu's? :)
<Homer> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<Jucato> xsacha_: all *butus share the same repos
<xsacha_> but it might confuse some people..
<admin__> i upgraded from dapper to edgy the other day, now when i want my lcd to turn off it just will turn off after 2 minutes (like i set it), then after about 2 minutes 10sec, a X screensaver comes on with an X, how do i get rid of it? I never set it
<Jucato> xsacha_: nah :)
<flaccid> nah Homer, kubuntu doesn't have gnome
<Homer> lol
<h3sp4wn> When is grumpy groundhog coming though (that will be interesting if it is as the original spec said)
<Homer> grumpy groundhog?
<Jucato> TheHighChild: btw, you can also see the UUID of individual /dev/hdxx or sdxx with this command "sudo vol_id -u /dev/hd##" (substitude the hd## or sd##)
<Homer> I'm seeing a pattern here
<admin__> i upgraded from dapper to edgy the other day, now when i want my lcd to turn off it just will turn off after 2 minutes (like i set it), then after about 2 minutes 10sec, a X screensaver comes on with an X, how do i get rid of it? I never set it
<Homer> next letter in alphabet, adjective + name of animal
<Homer> hmm
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: grumpy groundhog is/was the name of a sort of testing release a long time ago
<xsacha_> Homer: how do you explain hoary hedgehog?
<Jucato> something like a Debian Sid, afaik
<Werdna> I upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now my wireless card (using ndiswrapper) doesn't work.
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: No - it is supposed to be the always unstable branch
<Jucato> xsacha_: they decided to go alphabetical starting with Dapper
<admin__> Werdna: are you ising brodcom 4318?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: (with the interesting stuff in it)
<xsacha_> :P
<admin__> *using
<Werdna> admin__: nope, NG WG121
<Homer> xsacha_: I don't know!
<TheHighChild> I think things are looking good now. THanks for the help jucato and the other gent
<admin__> no one knows my screensaver issue?
<xsacha_> what's next? gregarious goat?
<Homer> cool
<Jucato> xsacha_: gonna skip G and H
<admin__> they already have the name of the next *buntu
<xsacha_> ignited ibis? lol
<admin__> forgot it though
<Homer> interesting insect
<Jucato> Feisty Fawn
<admin__> yeah that one
<xsacha_> admin_ that's feisty fawn, but we mean one after
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: like fedora rawhide (is how I read it - all the svn stuff built daily)
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: yeah. don't know if Grumpy still exists though
<Lam_> gregarious goat would be freakin wicked
<Lam_> makes you want to try it
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: It has been listed as high priority for ages
<Jucato> heh
<h3sp4wn> suppose it cannot have been that high priority or it would be done by now
<word> what's the kde equivalent to 'gnome-open' ?
<Jucato> what's gnome-open?
* flaccid thinks
<word> Jucato: something suggested in the operabrowser page in the ubuntu wiki..it doesnt say what to do for kde
<flaccid> kcmshell i think
<word> is it kcm-shell or kcmshell?
<flaccid> maybe not
<word> i think it is..
<Jucato> what wiki?
<Alter-Ego> does grub autodetect or kubuntu autodetect new os and install them into grub ?
<method|> im trying to install edgy right now and i'm at the partitioning part where i have to indicate where the root partition "/" should go. After I select where the root partition should go and hit continue the stupid installer tells me: "No root file system". But i have clearly indicated where i want the root partition to go. What should I do?
<Jucato> hm... hold on...
<word> oh kfmclient
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> kfmclient
<word> it's default for it heh that's why the wiki page doesn't say a kde way lol..
<flaccid> kfmclient thats it
<xsacha_> i like kfmclient :)
<flaccid> nice one
<Jucato> kcmshell is for kcontrol stuff :)
<xsacha_> kfmclient exec /
<flaccid> i used to use that with opera, but don't have to anymore
<flaccid> ah yeah
<Alter-Ego> method|: have you labeled the partition as /
<Jucato> kfmclient = konqueror...
<method|> Alter-Ego: yes
<xsacha_> yes
<method|> this is ridiculous
<xsacha_> method|: would that be extended partition you are trying to make as root partition?
<admin__> as some know, i upgraded to edgy other day, i cant figure why this happens, but i have my lcd set to turn off after two minutes, and it does. But then after about 10 sec. later, a screensaver with X comes on. I have no idea where those settings are, nether gnome or kde have a X screensaver
<method|> xsacha: it's the partition that has dapper on it
<flaccid> manual for kfmclient suggest to use kfmclient exec file:/root/executablefile
<xsacha_> method|: is it an extended partition or primary?
<method|> xsacha_: primary
<flaccid> admin__: i got the x screensaver too now
<Alter-Ego> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xsacha_> hmm, that's odd
<admin__> flaccid: its really annyoing me
<flaccid> dang
<admin__> screensavers imo are retardedly pointless on a lcd
<admin__> (its my laptop)
<Jucato> rawr... I dawdled too long.. :(
<xsacha_> your screensaver is all off admin__? in Desktop->ScreenSaver ?
<flaccid> hmm he went
<flaccid> i'm on a notebook too hehe
<xsacha_> was off by default for me :S
<starpause> i'm following the 6.10 upgrade instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades and get errors on the first step (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), anyone have time to see if they're critical and i should resolve them?
<Jucato> I'm on a padpaper... :P
<flaccid> starpause: i'm afraid that is to update ubuntu
<flaccid> not kubuntu
<flaccid> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<starpause> flaccid: thanks much!
<Homer> oh crap
<Homer> the iso just finished downloading
<Homer> and I released I just dl'ed ubuntu and not kubuntu
<flaccid> fdoving: you alive ?
<sync350> quick question... I use Serpentine Audio CD creator, and it made a working MP3 CD fine, but won't make a CD compatable with regular CD players, such as on stereo systems and most car audio systems.  It only works on the ones that support MP3's, and thats not that many :( any ways to get it to work on regular CD Players?
<xsacha_> that's good? :)
<xsacha_> oh lol
<starpause> flaccid: ah, but ... i have ubuntu installed but am runing kde ... should i do that kubuntu upgrade or the ubuntu one?
<Homer> my ISP is gonna be pissed at me
<method|> starpause: alot of people are having problems upgrading. i suggest a clean install
<Jucato> sync350: Serpentine? that's on #ubuntu right?
<xsacha_> Homer: i d/l about 20 gigs last day of month just to piss off my isp
<flaccid> either starpause, but also upgrade kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<Homer> they limit me to 20 gigs
<Homer> :(
<xsacha_> yes but on last day of month ;)
<sync350> Jucato: It's on my kubuntu distro, is there a KDE app similar?
<Homer> lol
<Homer> adelphia too?
<starpause> method|: ah, jacked ... i thought a benefit of linux was you could always fix it :)
<Jucato> sync350: you made an MP3 CD or an Audio CD?
<xsacha_> no, different country :P
<Jucato> sync350: k3b (CD Burning app)
<sync350> Jucato: apparently it was an MP3 CD, I was wondering how to get it to make an Audio C
<sync350> CD*
<starpause> flaccid: ok, thanks ... will see how the link you gave works
<sync350> aight i'll try that, thanks :p
<Homer> I think it's 20 gb at 10mbps and then it automatically lowers your speed to 512kbps till the end of the month
<flaccid> starpause: there is an error on the kubuntu wiki page. step 6 should be apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<xsacha_> oh mine doesnt automatically lower my speed.. and they never drop speed on last day of month -- if you were capped you get full speed for last day
<Jucato> sync350: you need to install "libk3b2-mp3" to be able to make k3b handle mp3's. then make an Audio CD project
<sync350> alright, thank you :)
<coreymon77> how do i install jre for firefox?
<starpause> flaccid: ah, i don't get that far ... on step 3 i get an error:       http://rafb.net/paste/results/Yx0c0p60.html
<coreymon77> how do i install jre period
<method|> is automatix for edgy safe?
<flaccid> starpause: you have a breezy repos in your sources: http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<flaccid> starpause: remove that or change to edgy?
<flaccid> starpause: is this dapper to edgy?
<sync350> yayayay its working... thanks jucato! :D
<starpause> flaccid: 6.06 to 6.10 is my plan
<Jucato> sync350: you were able to burn an Audio CD that works on CD players?
<method|> is there a wiki for edgy yet that explains how to install java, mp3 codecs, video codecs, fonts, etc?
<Jucato> flaccid: PLF is down
<flaccid> starpause: take out the breezy source then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sync350> well, its burning, so thats at least a start :P
<method|> or does the same methods apply for edgy from dapper?
<flaccid> PLF?
<Jucato> flaccid: freecontrib
<Jucato> method|: same methods
<flaccid> starpause: take out the breezy repos from your sources.list
<Jucato> take them out! take them out!! :P
<xsacha_> lol breezy repos
<starpause> flaccid: ok, thanks, trying
<flaccid> breezy is leaving the building
<starpause> flaccid: but i don't see breezy at all in my sources.list
<flaccid> breezy aint LTS?
<Jucato> no
<flaccid> cool
<Jucato> just a regular 18 months support release
<xsacha_> packages.freecontrib.org breezy
* flaccid not sure how breezy could not be there
<Jucato> it's kinda not logical to have another LTS release while another one is still existing...
<starpause> flaccid: my bad, it is, under "for Java and w32codecs" ... should i comment those lines out or swtich beezy to edgy there?
<flaccid> true Jucato. only m$ can do that
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> starpause: take them out or comment them
<flaccid> starpause: change the edgy. if the repos don't exist when you update, then comment out those lines
<flaccid> the=to
<Jucato> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<flaccid> ah
<Jucato> emphasis on the "is down indefinitely"
<flaccid> dang!
<flaccid> anyone reported issues starting opera 9.1 on edgy?
<starpause> flaccid, Jucato: thanks, that worked. had to comment the lines out
<flaccid> coolio
<Jucato> flaccid: can't even install it from edgy-commercial (it's still empty)
<flaccid> install what sorry
<Jucato> opera
<sync350> wow, it plays funny ass music when it finishes burning :p
<sync350> brb testing cd
<flaccid> the one i'm talking about is the snapshot from the opera desktop team
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to put a process on a second cpu (duel core)
<Jucato> flaccid: aah that.. nope. sorry...
<flaccid> new fraud protection test release
<flaccid> i just rolled back
<flaccid> no biggy..
<xsacha_> grr this is annoying whenever i extract, for example: test.tar.gz and i choose extract to /test it will put the files in: /test/test/ but i choose extract here it just puts them all right there without the extra /test
<Jucato> xsacha_: using CLI or Ark?
<xsacha_> Ark
<xsacha_> cli works fine
<Jucato> hm... does the archive already have a test/ folder in it?
<xsacha_> no
<Jucato> that would be strange then....
<xsacha_> thats why when i extract 'here' it puts all the files with the .tar.gz
<xsacha_> without the extra /test dir, but extract into /test puts it into /test/test/
<campbch> hmm...
<xsacha_> oh well back to konsole :)
<Jucato> dang! I forgot my tea.. now it's a bit lukewarm.. :(
<Jucato> oops... wrong channel...
<campbch> normally, if i were to get a .tar.gz file, unpack it, and try to compile... where would i look as to what to compile? make all isn't standard, i guess... will there be some sort of script?
<flaccid> i just got a beer myself
<campbch> i have gcc, and all tha
<campbch> t
<campbch> dard package
<campbch> OpenPKG / OpenPKG Project 	Standard package
<campbch> ?
<Jucato> flaccid: please, no pizza :)
<campbch> thats another thing
<xsacha_> campbch: ./configure first, then make all, then make install
<campbch> alright
<xsacha_> but what is the package first, it isnt in reps?
<campbch> no rule to make target all
<xsacha_> you configured first?
<campbch> yep
<xsacha_> just do "make"
<campbch> ./configure, screens went by
<xsacha_> what package is it?
<Jucato> campbch: no errors?
<campbch> no target specified
<sync350> yay it works, thanks agian Jucato
<duane> hey there's a command to configure font settings. it's something like dkpg-reconfig fontconfig anyone know the exact syntax?
<Jucato> sync350: no problem :)
<xsacha_> is there a Makefile in that directory? sounds like configure had an error
<duane> nm i got it
<campbch> it says "no" after a lot of the output for the ./configure, is that normal?
<xsacha_> yes, it's just what it says at the end
<campbch> because there are manymany programs, too many to install individually
<duane> actually know i dont
<duane> anyone know what im talking about?
<flaccid> hehe Jucato
<campbch> oh glib2
<duane> it's something like dkpg-reconfig fontconfig anyone know the exact syntax?
<campbch> glibc*
<xsacha_> glibc is the error?
<xsacha_> i dont thing kubuntu comes with compiler and everything setup
<duane> it doesnt
<Jucato> campbch: install "build-essential"
<campbch> i have build-essential
<campbch> i checked for glibc, theres a compatability package i'll check
<coreymon77> anyone know what the firefox plugins directory is?
<Lam_> coreymon77: should be ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Homer> !dnf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> ok, it's still saying that glib2 is not found...
<Jucato> campbch: what are you trying to compile?
<admin__> ugh, i got my lcd to not display the screensaver with the X, but now even though i told it to turn off, it will turn off but leaves baclight on
<xsacha_> is there a chance that libglib2.0-0 is actually not installed campbch?
* Jucato thinks so too...
<campbch> libglib2.0.0, -data and -dbg are all installed
<xsacha_> admin__ does: xset dpms force off    turn your backlight off?
<campbch> it's wireshark
<campbch> the package name
<admin__> xsacha_: yup :)
<Jucato> campbch: it's in the repos
<campbch> is it?...
<Jucato> !wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<campbch> :o which repos?
<xsacha_> component universe
<Homer> kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<campbch> ?...... what's the line i should add to sources?
<Homer> shouldn't it be i686?
<Jucato> campbch: universe
<campbch> ive got universe
<campbch> and it isn't showing
<Jucato> campbch: you just need to enable universe
<campbch> do i need edgy? it says edgy in that line
<seishinbyou> !ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<campbch> i don't have edgy :(
<Jucato> campbch: ahyoure one dapper?
<Jucato> hold on
<xsacha_> it shows it for me
<harleypig> Can anyone tell me of a program that can discover what the horizontal and vertical refresh rates of my monitor are?
<Jucato> ah not in Dapper, I'm afraid...
<Jucato> !wireshark dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harleypig> Or at least how to find out what type of monitor it is so I can search for it?
<harleypig> X.log is reporting it as a generic monitor.
<campbch> grr
<campbch> to the more important thing, it seems like it won't build anything... ive not yet successfully built from source, why is this?
<xsacha_> perhaps you need to set your directory for glibc
<campbch> i follow all instructions, and something always goes wrong... why is it telling me that glib2 is not installed? i have build-essentials ANDi made sure that all glib packages are installed
<campbch> how do i set directories for something like that? i dont even know where to find it
<b0ysc0ut> anybody having problems with pictures with edgy eft?sometimes they look with green edges
<xsacha_> campbch: does it show you the dir it is looking for glibc is?
<Alter-Ego> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Alter-Ego> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<duane> opera isn't in the repos?
<Hawkwind> duane: It's not open source
<duane> oh yeah
<duane> i always forget about that
<Hawkwind> duane: There are opera repos though
<duane> i'll just d/l from opera.com
<Hawkwind> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<Hawkwind> Even though it's a Debian repo, it is quite safe to use on Ubuntu
<Alter-Ego> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'd prefer to use your repo, if it's made for Ubuntu :)
<neoncode> Is it possible to open a windowed X-sesson and log on as a diffrent user with the whole GUI and everthing inside that window?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh.  I don't have one for Edgy yet though :(
<kjelderg> neoncode: yup
<Jucato> Hawkwind: well, what are you still doing here, then? get to work! :P
<neoncode> kjelderg: How do you do it?
<Jucato> xephyr or xnest...
<kjelderg> neoncode: you'll want to look into using Xnest, probably
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yessir boss!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<kjelderg> yeah, I guess xephyr can probably do that too...I've always done xnest
<xsacha_> Xgl :1 --scren 1024x768
<xsacha_> screen*
<xsacha_> :P
<kjelderg> heh, neverr thought of that application of Xgl ...
<kjelderg> xsacha_: good call :)
<xsacha_> then you have to set DISPLAY:=1 and start kde in it or whatever you want
<aib> i just intalled EE and tried automatix2. it thinks i am running some other version of ubuntu and closes...
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<aib> fantastic
<Jucato> aib: you might want to ask in #automatix
<xsacha> lol! it works with X as well, but erm no --screen
<ruisu> hi, anyone knows how to change hour format to 12 hrs?
<aib> thanks. also, is it supposed to be necessary to go to System settings > Users & Groups to "set" the root password, given that you need the root password to set the root password?
<kjelderg> xsacha: but X proper will start in a new X session...what he wants is for something to start in the same x session
<aib> it doesn't work from the konsole otherwise
<kjelderg> (like xnest, not like X)
<xsacha> yeah, ok, well Xgl does that :)
<kjelderg> yeah, that's what I was complimenting :)
<aib> also, running any gui app from the command line off of a default install results in X server errors. e.g., `Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server'
<duane> is there a wiki on how to enable beryl + aiglx on edgy?
<kjelderg> duane: check beryl's wiki and in #beryl
<kjelderg> (not an ubuntu issue)
<aib> also, am I supposed to have to change settings in sources.list just to install software on apt-get? it seems that simple things like firefox should be available by default
<Jucato> !aiglx | duane
<ubotu> duane: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<kjelderg> ruisu: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Country/Region & Language-> Time & Dates
<Jucato> aib: firefox can be installed without haveing to make changes in sources.list (*if* "main" is enabled already)
<kjelderg> aib: xhost + from the user who owns the X session
<kjelderg> aib: it would be dangerous to let other users display run X things on an X display usually
<ruisu> yes, ive seen this sccreen, but there is a way of telling to be 12 hour format?
<kjelderg> ruisu: press shift+f1 and click on "Time Format: "'s box
<ruisu> ooh, thanks :)
<Homer> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kjelderg> anytime
<Homer> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<aib> jucato, what about emacs? pretty much everything i've tried off of default installs is not available by default
<kjelderg> !ubotu
<shadowhywind> anyone around that could help with a duel core problem?
<duane> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> aib: emacs is in main as well
<aib> jucato, is main supposed to be on by default? it's not!
<Jucato> aib: it is
<xsacha> yeah it is by default
<aib> the first thing i do on a new system is type `apt-get install emacs' or `yum install emacs'. i always have to edit sources.list first on kubuntu
<xsacha> aib: try update?
<Jucato> aib: dapper or edgy?
<aib> edgy
<kjelderg> doesn't it come with vim?
<Jucato> well it's enabled by default on Edgy
<Jucato> kjelderg: ssssh! don't mention vim to an emacs user :P
<Homer> does edgy have a better version of adept?
<Jucato> Homer: no! :P
<xsacha> when i type in "emac" into adept i get a list of about 100 emacs packages lol
<aib> i don't have anything against vim, except that when i find myself in it, the only way i can find out of it is `pkill vim' :)
<xsacha> yes Homer, apt-get :)
<kjelderg> but vim allows you to do vim -c "% s /dapper/edgy/g" -c "wq" /etc/apt/sources.list
<xsacha> aib: try :q
<duane> how do I install libxine-extracodecs on edgy
<duane> it tells me that there is no installation package or someting
<aib> kjelderg, so does sed/bash :)
<Jucato> !multiverse | duane
<ubotu> duane: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> duane: you need to enable multiverse
<duane> i have multiverse repos enabled
<kjelderg> aib: true enough...but vim is prettier
* kjelderg ponders sed s/dapper/edgy -i /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kjelderg> something like that
* Jucato sticks to kate and nano...
<aib> alright, so i'm installing things like firefox via apt-get, and they aren't showing up under gui menu, e.g., Internet
<kjelderg> haven't really needed another editor since I learned how to use vim reasonably
<kjelderg> it's funderful
<Jucato> in Edgy, it should (automatically)
<kjelderg> but not for everyone
<Jucato> definitely not for me
<Jucato> aib: is it finished installing?
<aib> jucato, yes
<xsacha> firefox32 never went to my menu list, but then again..
<kjelderg> Jucato: yeah, definitely made only for strongly keyboard users, I'd say
<Jucato> and still not in K Menu -> Internet?
<aib> it's not, nope
<Jucato> kjelderg: I'm a keyboard user :P
<aib> i did nothing funky
<Jucato> aib: try this command in Konsole to update the menu: kbuildsycoca --incremental
<kjelderg> Jucato: then what's not to like about vim?  learn a few hundred keybindings and suddenly you're flying through edits :)
<xsacha> few hundred? :P
<Jucato> kjelderg: when I face a text editor, I want to actually focus on editing/writing text, not on thinking about a dozen or more keybindings and commands
<kjelderg> doesn't take long before they are second nature
<kjelderg> and then ... soo much faster than any other editor I have ever used
<Jucato> I do use keyboard shortcuts a lot, but I have very limited mental RAM to memorize all of those
<Jucato> I prefer to use my memory for more important stuff :)
<Jucato> like pr0n... lol j/k
<kjelderg> lots of RAM here
* kjelderg points at his 10 desktop system surrounding him on his desk
<Jucato> kjelderg: read carefully what I typed: "mental RAM"
<kjelderg> exactly
<kjelderg> takes a bit of it to recall the exact applications and configurations of all of these
<aib> this is not good http://pastebin.ca/230079
<Jucato> aib: no those are ok. check your K Menu again
<kjelderg> kompose helps me a bit, though, in case I leave and come back and can't remember where some'n' or other is
<aib> my Xorg.0.log shows that X is searching fruitlessly for /dev/wacom . i don't have a wacom tablet...
<aib> (this is not as bad as fedora enabling bluetooth services by default!)
<kjelderg> then get the entry out of the xorg.conf
<Jucato> aib: yes. just ignore it. it's in the xorg.conf
<Jucato> by default
<aib> firefox shows up now! yay
<Jucato> harmless (but probably annoying) error messages
<flaccid> !baddevice aib
<Jucato> errr you forgot the > or | flaccid
<flaccid> !baddevice | aib
<ubotu> aib: If you are getting errors similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<flaccid> dang
<aib> i am getting those, thanks. my xorg.conf is terrible! this stuff shouldn't be default, i think. not that many people have wacom tablets
<felixjet> how can i set up the CDROM to be showed always on the desktop? i need to make it auto mount at start'
<shadowhywind> anyone know of a command to see if i am running 2 cpus or not?
<Jucato> aib: they're not for wacom tablets only. also for those pointer thingies on laptops
<Jucato> I forgot what they're called
<aib> shadowhywind try `cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<kjelderg> felixjet: used to be in the configure desktop system
<Jucato> shadowhywind: Ctrl+Esc ?
<felixjet> kjelderg: where?
<Jucato> felixjet: the CD-ROM icon only shows up if a CD is actually in the drive
<kjelderg> huh, sure enough
<shadowhywind> that seamed to work alib, i guess my system program thing doesn't work
<shadowhywind> it doesn't recongize my second CPU
<kjelderg> (Configure Desktop -> behaviour -> device icons)
<kjelderg> but it only has entries for when a CD is in
<kjelderg> and I don't see unmounted cd here
<felixjet> but if no CD, how can i make show the CD ?
<felixjet> auto-mount in fbstab?
<kjelderg> wonder why ubuntu changed that
<kjelderg> anyone know offhand why ubuntu took that option out?
<kjelderg> was useful for ejecting...
<Jucato> kjelderg: are you sure it's Kubuntu that took it out?
<shadowhywind> any ideas why linux would only show my 2 cpus as 1
<kjelderg> it's in my freebsd, gentoo, and openbsd boxes
<kjelderg> I would guess it's kubuntu
<Jucato> kjelderg: what version of KDE are they running?
<kjelderg> it's even in my developer svn versions which has had no custom configurations from the tree itself
<kjelderg> ranging from 3.4.1 to 4-prealpha
<kjelderg> (every release and several snapshots)
<Jucato> kjelderg: it might have been removed in KDE 3.5.5
<Jucato> let me ask
<kjelderg> it could have been done in 3.5.5, this is my only 3.5.5 box...but I don't see why kde would make the change
* kjelderg prods aseigo
<kjelderg> any idea?
<Jucato> aside from "eject",what other use does having an Unmounted CD icon the desktop have?
<kjelderg> mount
<Kiongku> hmm
<kjelderg> eject and mount are all I use it for
<Jucato> it's automounted when a CD is put in
<Jucato> so scratch the mount part
<kjelderg> in kubuntu, yes
<kjelderg> but that's why it would more likely be a kubuntu mod than a kde one
<Jucato> in KDE 3.5.5 probably also
<Kiongku> i can see the icon in storage devices..
<kjelderg> freebsd, for instance, no automount
<kjelderg> regardless of what kde version
<Jucato> well, when people in #kde ask about mounting problems, they're usually told to check if pmount is installed. so I'm guessing that it's a given on most Linux systems
<Kiongku> this channel here is about kubuntu.. so what does fbsd do in here?
<kjelderg> several of the kde devs (myself included) run freebsd as a primary OS and try to guard against linuxisms
<Jucato> I'm not familiar with with *bsd so Ic can't comment
<Jucato> s/Ic/I
<Kiongku> .. lol
<kjelderg> Kiongku: it's a discussion of whether or not kubuntu made a certain modification
<Kiongku> kjelderg: k k
<kjelderg> so a contrasting OS is a definite valid point
<kjelderg> bah ... wonder why this is acting so funny...my konversation is really slow on updating the chat window area
<kjelderg> wonder if it gets any faster if I /clear
<kjelderg> nope
<Jucato> kjelderg: looks like Kubuntu did  remove it :P
<Kiongku> hmm
<kjelderg> heh
<Jucato> kjelderg: I'll ask them later
<Kiongku> ur pc hates kubuntu.. got fbsd addicted
<kjelderg> no way to eject, huh?
<kjelderg> this is a work machine so I'm stuck is linux
<kjelderg> (work doesn't let me use other things ... *mumble*)
<Kiongku> haha
<aib> thanks for the tips
<Jucato> no way to eject?
<Jucato> press the eject button. if a CD is in, the icon will show up. and you can right-click?
<kjelderg> but, if there is no cd in, no icon
<kjelderg> some cd drives don't have an external button
<kjelderg> they have to resort to the CLI?
<Jucato> they don't have external buttons?
<kjelderg> I've seen a few
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> I wonder why?
<kjelderg> a bunch of macs were that way, for instance
<kjelderg> and had a software button on the keyboard
<cpk2> whats the CLI to close the cd tray?
<kjelderg> but i've seen several PCs with those in them
<kjelderg> cpk2: I just push on the cd drive :p
<soundmaster80> i have installed k9copy and now KDE will not start....what is the command to completely remove K9copy with the extra dependancies it installed?
<kjelderg> probably some param for eject
<seishinbyou> woot, or something.  VMWare is alive and well and sucking all resources known to man
<Jucato> kjelderg: you can still go to media:/
<Jucato> er.. or the sidebars
<kjelderg> eject -t , cpk2
<cpk2> its ejact -t to clsoe it
<cpk2> haha
<kjelderg> Jucato: I suppose
<cpk2> eject even
<Kiongku> who is the idiot who did not put external buttons on a cd drive tsk tsk that man has gone insane
<xsacha> lol no externel buttons? :S
<kjelderg> Kiongku: ask apple?
<xsacha> the external buttons dont work if you dont have user permissions on it anyway
<kjelderg> I've seen a few "smooth face" drives at lan parties...maybe 4 or so
<kjelderg> they tend to curse at them a lot
<Kiongku> kjelderg: ... half eaten apples..
<felixjet> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm people i want opinion in one thing
<Kiongku> having only one user (me) on my pc makes user permissions very easy :p
<kjelderg> felixjet: go for it!
<felixjet> im planing to use and create theres for a desktop tools like superkaramba, gdesktop... i've try some but im not happy with ram consume :( 20-50mb
<felixjet> which is the best in ur opinion?
<xsacha> ouch 20mb? :(
<felixjet> theres = theMes*
<felixjet> ya
<Kiongku> felixjet: how much ram u got?
<felixjet> 20mb when i open it. some hours later around 40
<felixjet> 512 only :( xD thats why i take care
<Kiongku> duh
<xsacha> konqeuror uses 65MB when i am not using it, lol
<xsacha> memory leak or something
<felixjet> ya, kubuntu need improves in system resources
<xsacha> i also have 512MB
<Kiongku> u might go windows "evil" if u want.. it will not care about ur ram, it will crash
<felixjet> i have tons of apps that consume 20mb+
<kjelderg> my superkaramba (2 running for ages) says 22m, but 15m shr
<xsacha> close one of them and replace with desktop tools?
<kjelderg> so that's only 7m non-shared memory
<kjelderg> 7m isn't so bad, I wouldn't say
<felixjet> kwin: 17mb, kopete 47mb, konversation 25mb, knotify 15mb, kmix 15mb, kicker 30mb...
<xsacha> you're counting shared felixjet?
<felixjet> i think yes xsacha
<felixjet> VmRss
<xsacha> well that's not bad
<kjelderg> felixjet: how much of those are SHR?
<felixjet> shr ?
<kjelderg> I'd think most of konv, kmix, kicker, knotufy would be shared
<kjelderg> (kdelibs are big, but only need be loaded to MEM once and are SHR by all the processes using it
<felixjet> what is SHR, im a noob yet :P
<kjelderg> )
<MaKaTiGuY> hello guys
<MaKaTiGuY> jucato !
<kjelderg> felixjet: shared memory
<Jucato> hi MaKaTiGuY! long time! :)
<xsacha> felixjet: the applications share the same memory, so the actual memory it is using for itself is actual not as high as the figures show
<felixjet> ya but how to see how many SHR
<kjelderg> felixjet: it means that the process running has loaded that much memory out of shared libraries
<kjelderg> felixjet: should be in top
<dude_> jucato !
<dude_> :)
<Jucato> ngak
<kjelderg>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Jucato> lol
<kjelderg> 28840 kjelderg  15   0 91688  34m  24m S  3.6  3.9  18:25.68 amarokapp
<Jucato> dude_: never knew you were the same guy :P
<kjelderg> so you see from that that amarokapp is 34M, but only 10M unshared, the other 24 can be used by other apps that use the same library
<felixjet> nope
<dude_> jucato: one person, 2 minds hehehe
<Jucato> hah
<felixjet> NAME, PID, USER, SYS, NICE, Vm, VmRss, ACESS, ORDEN
<felixjet> just that
<kjelderg> this is why when one uses a desktop environment, theer's a huge advantage to stick in one toolkit ... like konqy instead of firefox if using kde
<dude_> jucato: 4getit
<Kiongku> kjelderg: i prefer firefox for its addons
<kjelderg> huh, weird...that's what top says, felixjet?
<felixjet> Process Table
<dude_> jucato: :) tagay na lang hehehe
<xsacha> use top felixjet
<felixjet> this is Ksysguardd btw
<Jucato> dude_: hahah! sige ba! :P
<kjelderg> felixjet: type top in a terminal
<kjelderg> Kiongku: what's wrong with konqy's powerful addon system?
<felixjet> oh
<felixjet> didnt know that n_n
<Kiongku> kjelderg: cant get used to it :P.. i'm firefox addicted..
* kjelderg huggles his terminals
<dude_> jucato: when?
<kjelderg> Kiongku: to each his/her own I guess
<Kiongku> kjelderg: yap..
<Jucato> dude_: maybe some other time. last time I drank, I got the flu afterwards
<kjelderg> I can't stand ff in X ... can't paste into the tab bar, can't remap shortcuts easily, doesn't respect XF86Forward and XF86Back, handles horizontal scroll reasonably
<kjelderg> oodles of others
<dude_> jucato: practice pare....
<felixjet> 15   0 73800  25m  16m S    1  5.1   1:17.60 konversation
<Jucato> dude_: it's been a long time :P
<kjelderg> can't even paste in non-text-entry areas to navigate
<felixjet> Res 25m SHR 16mb
<felixjet> that mean only 16 right?
<kjelderg> felixjet: there, so 16m shared (includes kdelibs and such) and noly m that can't be shared
<felixjet> the other 11 is maybe from other app
<kjelderg> 9m *
* kjelderg can't type
<felixjet> or viceversa? 11user and 16shared
<felixjet> used*
<kjelderg> 16 shared, 9 unshared
<felixjet> oh
<felixjet> one thing more i know :)
<kjelderg> the difference is whether the code comes from a so (shared object) or not
<kjelderg> not sure how familiar you are with computers...
<xsacha> of course, there could be nothing else using that shared object..
<felixjet> i am, but i never used linux heh
<kjelderg> but shared libraries are a way to take large shared code sources and make them only need be loaded once in RAM, but can be used by any number of applications
<kjelderg> felixjet: this isn't a linux concept at all
<kjelderg> all major multiuser OS have them
<kjelderg> linux, aix, *BSD, windows, macos, solaris, etc...
<Kiongku> OSx..
<kjelderg> (note this excludes things like palmos as they are not multiuser/multitasking)
<soundmaster80> i have a problem that X starts and I get a login page. I login and get a black screen then taken right back to KDE login screen
<soundmaster80> any suggestions/
<felixjet> so, taking less care about ram. what desktop tool is the best for u? gdesktop? superkaramba? other?
<kjelderg> superkaramba seems to work for me?
<kjelderg> I don't use gdesktop as I don't like to use g*
<felixjet> i got installed gdekstop by default with kubuntu/kde lol
<felixjet> i was like wtf xD
<kjelderg> heh
<starpause> i've run into an error upgrading to edgy 6.10, doing step 4 of the KubunuUpgrade wiki ... anyone have time to look at my error?
<starpause> sorry for pasting across lines ... error @ http://rafb.net/paste/results/KJNQEQ78.html
<Kiongku> gtg bye everyone
<Jucato> bye Kiongku
<kjelderg> maybe apt-get install openoffice.org-writer
<starpause> kjelderg: that spits the same errors at me
<kjelderg> well that's not ideal...
<kjelderg> I fear I've gotta go, but I'm sure someone knows
<starpause> kjelderg: hehe ... thanks for taking a peek, bye!
<fdoving> starpause: doublecheck /etc/apt/sources.list manually 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' from konsole.
<starpause> fdoving: what should i check my list against?
<fdoving> starpause: check that there is no 'dapper' entries anywhere. they should be changed to 'edgy'... 'dapper-security' becomes 'edgy-security' and so on.
<starpause> fdoving: alright, that's done, no dapper anywhere
<fdoving> starpause: ok, can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to a paste page?
<starpause> fdoving: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jjxlNp56.html
<Furesho> is there STILL no ff2 package yet?
<Jucato> !firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<fdoving> starpause: replace it with: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gOrwtq92.html and start from step 3 on the upgrade page.
<Furesho> O_O
<fdoving> good night.
<starpause> fdoving: thank you!
<Jucato> hi frodo! I mean fdoving :)
* Jucato runs and hides
<Jucato> I meant, "bye"
<Furesho> wait..... so i have to update my kubuntu to edgy to get it?
<xsacha> Frode?
<Jucato> Furesho: ah you're on Dapper? well, you don't have to... maybe it will be backported... (maybe)
<Furesho> ...............
<soundmaster80> could anyone help me. I can start X however upon logging in I get a cursor for a minute and then i'm taken back to the login screen
<Jucato> Furesho: better ask in #ubuntu if it will be available in Dapper
<Furesho> more linux lessons to learn and love
<Furesho> nah. i'll just ask here how to upgrade kubuntu to edgy
<Jucato> xsacha: I'm just teasing him :)
<Jucato> Furesho: prepare yourself :)
<Jucato> !upgrade | Furesho
<ubotu> Furesho: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<xsacha> hmm how do you get a lnix website? :P
<Furesho> *sigh*.... i've heard horror stories.
<Furesho> wish me luck
<starpause> i just replaced my sources.list as suggested and am still getting the same error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/KJNQEQ78.html
<xsacha> dont worry, if upgrade stuffs up you can just format and then install edgy clean
<xsacha> lol
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Furesho: soon, you'll be writing horror stories of your own :)
<Furesho> huh? official way? do i do the method on that page, or on the link to the official way on that page?
<Jucato> Furesho: just the KubuntuUpgrade would be ok
* Jucato just realized that Alter-Ego is the alter-ego of Ahmuck...
<Furesho> aaalright. interruption's over with... wish me luck!
<momal> how can i find out why a package might be breaking the install
<momal> where can i get like an error output to why its going to break
<Jucato> momal: try installing the package with apt-get
<BonBonTheJon> any one know how to change the hover effect for items in the task bar
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: what do you mean?
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: I have a dark image for the background of the kicker, when I go over a program it puts a solid grey box around the entry
<momal> hmmm what can i do if libglut3-dev will break and it wants something that will also break and the 3 things it wants break as well >_<
<Jucato> ah in the taskbar? right-click panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar -> Appearance. (choose one of the 3)
<Jucato> momal: what are you trying to install?
<momal> Jucato: I need a file called XVlib.h (to compile beryl with vidcap) and person from #beryl said i needed libglut3 but it wants to break >_<
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: its not there
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: the one that has: Elegant, Classic, Transparent
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: err yeah.. sorry
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: :)
<Jucato> I think you have to configure the color for Button Background in Syste Settings -> Appearance -> Color
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: ok, I'll look, thanks
<Jucato> momal: hm... sorry I'm out of ideas...
<^V^> Hi, does anyone know what I need to add to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to allow access from the LAN (without login) ?
<momal> Jucato: thanks anyway seem i got it now had to get a different dev package ^^
<Kr4t05> I have a problem with Amarok.
<Kr4t05> For some reason, despite having all of the codecs installed, Amarok refuses to play mp3s.
<Jucato> *all*? you only need libxine-extracodecs...
<Kr4t05> Jucato: You know what I mean.
<Jucato> and make sure amarok is using xine engine
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Yep
<Jucato> hm.. does it play on XMMS?
<momal> check if other programs will let you play mp3s
<Kr4t05> I don't have XMMS, but Songbird plays MP3s fine.
<Jucato> hm..strange...
<Fresh> problems already....    cp: target '/etc/apt/sources.list' is not a directory
<Fresh> so that meeeeeans...?
<Kr4t05> sources.list is a file
<Kr4t05> You want to copy it to /etc/apt/
<Ahmuck___> is there a way to throttle the down speed of ktorrent
<Kr4t05> and then rename it.
<Kr4t05> Ahmuck___: Check the settings, there is something there.
<Ahmuck___> i am working on downloading ubunter server edition and ktorrent is working so well that it is litterely disconnecting me
<BonBonTheJon> how do I control the panels individually
<esaym> where does automatix install the firefox java plugin at??
<Fresh> well, i'm just followin instrucs. you see, i typed --> cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak} sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list     .....and got that message above as a result
<esaym> well if anyone knows, pm me the answer cause I am going to sleep
<Kr4t05> Okay, so XMMS plays mp3s, but Amarok, JuK and several apps refuse such action.
<Kr4t05> I have libxine-extracodecs installed.
<cpk2> what do you guys use to rip audio cds?
<cpk2> Kr4t05: you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Kr4t05> cpk2: Just said that, yes.
<cpk2> and you are telling amarok to use xine?
<jahhan> cpk2: I usually use the Audio CD browser under services (in the sidebar) of konqueuror
<Kr4t05> cpk2: Yes
<soundmaster80> so i suppose no one has an answer for my problem?
<Dr_willis> i dident even see a problem..
<soundmaster80> when i login i get a black screen and then sent back to login screen
<cpk2> soundmaster80: you are incredibly patient =P
<Fresh> .....
<Fresh> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<soundmaster80> LOL, probably but i've asked the same question for about an hour now....i'm sorry :)
<Dr_willis> soundmaster80,  sounds like either a video card issue. or a messed up setting issue.
<Dr_willis> soundmaster80,  what video card ya got?
<soundmaster80> nvidia 6600
<soundmaster80> i have a friend breathing down my neck over it
<soundmaster80> mind you, X starts
<Dr_willis> as a test, create a new user, and see if it works for the newly made user.
<Homer> hey if I wanna install Ubuntu and then install KDE
<soundmaster80> i get a KDE login screen. but past that nothing
<Homer> will the work right?
<xsacha> yes
<Fresh> hmmm.... that ain't the right page
<Dr_willis> if that works - that imples your .kde settings are messed up.
<Dr_willis> if that dont work.. well.. you have installed the actual nvidia drivers yet?
<soundmaster80> ok, how do i tell him to create a user from CLI?
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser bgates
<xsacha> useradd
<Kr4t05> Does anyone happen to know how I can get amarok to cooperate?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> useradd? adduser? i forget..
<xsacha> adduser
<soundmaster80> yeah, he has installed nvidia drivers
<xsacha> but on my CRUX distro adduser doesnt exist, gotta use userass
<soundmaster80> been using it for a few days
<xsacha> add*
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  heh . i got both.. never noticed that befor.
<momal> /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession <-- check that file exists and has a bunch of stuff in it soundmaster80 | that was my problem awhile ago and it was that.. the file was empty
<xsacha> yeah both on kubuntu :)
<soundmaster80> no, it has a bunch of stuff
<momal> hmm well i guess that rules then problem out :p
<momal> when you try to login what happens
<soundmaster80> yeah,lol, he gets a black screen as if the splash screen was about to come up then is taken right back to the login screen
<cellofellow> anyone had trouble getting kde-guidance to upgrade?
<cellofellow> and hpijs?
<soundmaster80> the only thing he can think of is he installed k9copy
<Dr_willis> soundmaster80,  that wont affect anything.
<soundmaster80> i doubt that's it but i'll put it out there for what it's worth
<soundmaster80> i didn't think so
<Dr_willis> the newuser has same issue eh?
<soundmaster80> i'll check with him
<soundmaster80> i have just SSH and phone to him
<Kr4t05> Anyone have any advice for an Amarok that won't play mp3?
<Dr_willis> heh..
<Dr_willis> have him install irssi, so he can use the console and get to us> :)
<soundmaster80> we're trying
<momal> lol.. umm Kr4t05: try removing amarok all together then reinstalling it.... might have some configureation problem or something (prob wont fix but try it anyhow :p) what version of amarok is it as well ?
<xsacha> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xsacha> it doesnt come with ability to play mp3, that must be d/led seperate
<momal> yea he has extra codecs installed
<momal> and other players are playing mp3s
<xsacha> oh
<xsacha> all other players play it? that's odd
<xsacha> i'd understand if just xmms..
<xsacha> cause it uses something different
<momal> hmm what other players are palying mp3's Kr4t05?
<Kr4t05> momal: 1.4.3, I upgraded to 1.4.4 to fix it.
<momal> arr ^_-
<Kr4t05> momal: Songbird and XMMS
<Homer> xmms uses it's out playback engine
<Homer> xmms uses it's own playback engine
<Kr4t05> O
<xsacha> yes
<momal> strange after installing japanese language set some programs still use english text :S
<soundmaster80> no, it does the same thing
<momal> like default kde apps that is
<xsacha> when i installed kubuntu and opened amarok, it told me it wouldnt be able to play mp3s unless i downloaded this extra package -- it then gave me a link to download this other package, downloaded and installed it for me
<Kr4t05> momal: didn't work.
<momal> strange
<Dr_willis> soundmaster80,  ok.. how about a diffrent test then.. lets have him kill the KDM service. ( sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop       )
<soundmaster80> that doesn't help, he's restarted everytime
<Dr_willis> this is a test.. follow with me.. :)
<soundmaster80> ok
<Dr_willis> after killing kdm, on the console.. have him make a .xinitrc file.
<soundmaster80> ok
<Dr_willis> echo "startkde" > .xinitrc   (he should do this from his users home dir)
<Kr4t05> Y'know what? I quit.
<Dr_willis> THEN he can try 'startx'
<soundmaster80> well, dang...kinda
<fingster> who am I
<Dr_willis> if it starts/fails/crashes he should get some  messages in the console.
<soundmaster80> i called his phone and his wife told me he went to bed :)
<xsacha> you are Kevin Fingster
<Dr_willis> lol
<momal> Kr4t05: try starting amarok via konsole then try play an mp3 and have a look at the konsole output
<soundmaster80> i'll hear about this tommorow though
<fingster> Thanks
<Dr_willis> soundmaster80,  drive over there and smack him around...
<momal> AHAH
<Dr_willis> or just yack with his wife for a few hrs...
<Dr_willis> :)
<pa> hi
<kolin> what is some good dvd burning software for linux
<pa> just a quick question
<soundmaster80> OH DON"T WORRY....that thought has crossed my mind several times
<kolin> having some problems with k3b
<fingster> k3b
<Dr_willis> kolin,  i burn data dvd's with k3b
<kolin> downloaded a dvd in iso from
<kolin> saying it isn't a iso9660 and the dvd fools up
<soundmaster80> thank you Dr. willis....i'll probably have to deal with this later
<pa> i just bought an ide dvd burner along with an usb external case to use with my laptop
<Dr_willis> soundmaster80,  heh :)
<xsacha> kolin: dvd+rw-tools
<fingster> k3b is good enough
<Kr4t05> momal: no konsole feedback, Amarok just says "Some media cannot be loaded: Not Playable"
<kolin> then the md5 thing happens
<pa> under windows, the drive works at full speed
<momal> weird that error to me sounds like its an invalid mp3 file
<pa> under ubuntu it runs under ohci instead of ehci
<kolin> dvd+rw-tools eh?
<pa> so, really slow, and will fail most of the time
<xsacha> yes kolin, that's what i use :)
<Kr4t05> momal: An entire collection? That plays perfectly in XMMS and Songbird?
<kolin> how do i use that?
<kolin> is that a cli interface/
<xsacha> xmms and songbird use somethign different -- amarok/juk and the rest need the codec
<xsacha> yeah kolin, it's cli
<momal> hmm... try reinstall the xine extra codecs
<xsacha> not xine
<xsacha> xine is for xmms, ..
<terdinator> Anybody know how to trick ubuntu into thinking a directory is actually your CD-Rom, Is this possible through the mount command?
<Kr4t05> momal: did that.
<fingster> howto configure power manager to recognize my laptop's lid state?
<momal> xsacha: really?? I used xine for amarok
<xsacha> hm, maybe a setting
<xsacha> !dvd+rw-tools > kolin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd+rw-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kolin> how would i go about getting instructions for that
<kolin> cause i don't even know how i would open it up in xterm
<kolin> haha
<xsacha> it's in repository kolin
<kolin> i am a newb
<xsacha> oh
<kolin> i got it installed
<kolin> at least that is what it says in adept
<xsacha> kolin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-write-burn-data-to-dvd-or-dvdrw.html
<kolin> thank you very much
<kolin> :)
<terdinator> Can I mount a directory as my CD-Rom drive?
<momal> kr4t05: im outta ideas... stay here for awhile someone that knows more wll surely help :)
<xsacha> terdinator: mount /dev/hdc /the/directory
<xsacha> might need -t iso9660
<fingster> howto configure power manager to recognize my laptop's lid state?
<waspy> i upgraded to edgy but now xmms does not want to load any more, any help?
<kolin> xsacha: any idea what to use for compressing video and stuff like that to get from dvd9 to dvd5 with good quality?
<Kr4t05> I hafta go to bed.
<xsacha> hmm
<Kr4t05> I'll check the forums tomorrow.
<fingster> howto configure power manager to recognize my laptop's lid state?
<xsacha> not sure kolin, find a format you like :)
<kolin> well in windows i used to use the whole dvddecrypter/dvdshirnk and wahtnot
<terdinator> sudo mount /dev/hdc /home/terdinator/Storage/CD1/ -t iso9660
<terdinator> mount: No medium found
<Dr_willis> terdinator,  you sure your cdrom is /dev/hdc ?
<terdinator> Yea, it is in the Fstab
<Dr_willis> the fstab dosent define where its at :)
<terdinator> how can i double check then?
<Dr_willis> its just a list of devices/mount points. If its in the fstab why dont you just ' mount /media/cdrom '
<inteliwasp> can anyone help me get X going on my fresh install of edgy?
<momal> you get any error inteliwasp?
<xsacha> by the way, the -t goes after the mount, before the device
<maltaethiron> any of you fine folks wanna tell me how to join a domain?
<terdinator> Cause I dont physically have a disc, I just have a folder that I want to mount as disc
<xsacha> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom ?
<Dr_willis> terdinator,  everything in linux is a file (or directory)
<Dr_willis> terdinator,  you are confusing us however with that statement..
<terdinator> I am sorry, let me explain what I am trying to accomplish
<Dr_willis> That helps. :)
<kolin> it isn't working out for me xsacha
<terdinator> I am trying to trick an sh installer sequence to think I have a disc in the drive, but really I dont have a disc, just a directory
<xsacha> kolin: growisofs?
<kolin> haha...nevermind
<kolin> thinki got it figured out
<xsacha> :)
<kolin> by the looks of that help file.  there is a lot this program can do
<terdinator> My DVD Drive pooped out on my computer, I really want to play unreal tournament 2004 so I used my brothers PC to grab all the directories and linux installer off the unreal tournament 2004 DVD.
<falenstaz> hey everyone......recently installed superkaramba and the themes that i downloaded (which i have to open with the OPEN button) i have to keep opening them everytime i restart my computer.....anyone know how i can do this automatiocally?
<jontec> HEY! Quick! What's the restart command for apache2?
<momal> apache2 -k restart
<Dr_willis> terdinator,  thats trivial.. done it befor... copy all the contents of the  cd's to a dir.. cd to that dir.. run the installer.
<Dr_willis> terdinator,  no mounting needed.. :)
<xsacha> if it were a cd, you'd need to mount to a directory -- because you're not using a CD you've just saved yourself a step terdinator
<terdinator> So I take all the CD directories, CD1,CD2,CD3.....ETC and dump them into one folder?
<jontec> momal: no work T_T
<Dr_willis> terdinator,  yep.. done that with several linux games befor.
<jontec> isn't it something like a2en ro something like that?
<momal> apache2 -k stop then run apache2 -k start
<falenstaz> help anyone??
<momal> not that i know of
<momal> i just use apache2 -k restart
<Dr_willis> terdinator,   ya may want to do some googleing.. with some installers ive had to set some variable/option to get them to do it.. (i think quake/doom4 had an issue)
<jontec> -bash: apache2: command not found
<jontec> that's not good. O_o
<momal> strange... try this | /etc/init.d/apache2 restart |
<momal> do you have apache2 or apache 1.3x
<jontec> apache2
<inteliwasp> he might be running apache 1.3
<falenstaz> no superkaramba users?
<falenstaz> hmm....
<terdinator> Well the problem I will have with that is the different CD's have repeating folder names, Like CD1 will have "Textures" and CD2 will also have a "Textures" folder.
<xsacha> shouldnt installer be checking for next cd?
<jontec> lol. nvm.
<terdinator> yea it is!
<jontec> I was in ssh! O_O wrong session
<maltaethiron> can anyone tell me how to add my machine to a domain?
<terdinator> the installer is looking for the next CD
<jontec> let's try that again
<momal> yea te ut2004 dvd has all the folders labeled cd1-cd6.. the dvd version is the cdversion all on the 1 dvd
<terdinator> the installer is looking for the next CD, but I dont have CD's I have directories on my hard drive
<momal> maybe make an iso of the files?
<momal> then moutn the iso
<xsacha> but on the DVD, they are called CD1,CD2.. so it shouldnt have a problem finding them :S
<jontec> okay. I think it worked
<maltaethiron> anyone at all?  add machine to domain?
<terdinator> The linux based installer "linux-installer.sh" does not seem to be smart enough to realize all the directories are right there for the taking, it wants Discs.
<Dr_willis> there may be a updated installer.
<xsacha> to create an iso file: mkisofs -r -o /tmp/var-example-disk1.iso /var/example
<xsacha> and then mount it, try installer
<Jucato> hm.. bash scripts...
<inteliwasp> my computer is hanging just before x is supposed to start... and help?
<Dr_willis> I recall this ages ago when that game was new. :)
<terdinator> :D
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  what video card.
<terdinator> I cant wait for UT 2008!
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: ati 8500 all-in-wonder (no i dont use the AIW crap)
<terdinator> UT2007 I mean
<Jucato> inteliwasp: it stops at the Kubuntu logo and progress bar over a black background?
<momal> terdinator: type | export SETUP_CDROM=/location/to/ut2004/folder |
<momal> then run the installer
* Jucato remembers that #!/bin/sh don't work anymore on Edgy...
<kolin> xsacha: still there?
<xsacha> yes
<seishinbyou> UT2007?  Unit Tester 2007?
<Jucato> lol
<kolin> what does this mean:
<kolin> :-? the LUN appears to be stuck writing LBA=310h, retry in 70ms
<Jucato> Unreal Tournament :)
<inteliwasp> yes, and i have tried the non quiet boot and it stops after the /etc/rc.init
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  it does work.. :) IF the script is posix compliant. heh heh
<seishinbyou> Oh, I know, I played the original
<seishinbyou> Just having some after-lunch sillyness
<Jucato> Dr_willis: a big *if* and, if turned to #!/bin/bash right?
<terdinator> Ok, I am generating the ISO, how do I mount the ISO once it is created?
<xsacha> never had that before :S ill check..
<Jucato> seishinbyou: ooh just finished also :)
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  you may want to install the real ati  (fglrx) drivers.. some cards have issues with the  'ati' free drivers
<xsacha> terdinator: try what momal suggested above
<kolin> thanks
<kolin> it seems to be burning
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  it 'should' work if changed to bash.
<kolin> but that seem to pop up every noce and a while
<Jucato> Dr_willis: big *if* and big *should* :P
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  gee.. i also rember the big stink when the kernel wouldent compile under the new gcc
<xsacha> kolin: do you have that disk being automounted?
<xsacha> it shouldnt be mounted for the write
<Jucato> Dr_willis: oh... that bad.. :(
<kolin> will that screw up the write?
<kolin> cause i think it is mounted
* Jucato wants to try compiling a kernel this time, but scared that NVIDIA might not work...
<xsacha> :S
<kolin> i don't know though
<kolin> HRMMMM
<kolin> cause it still seems to be burning
<xsacha> it'll just bring up the warning if something else is using the disk i think.. but then it retries.. after too many retries it gives up
<^V^> Does anyone know how to enable anonymous CUPS printer access over a LAN?
<Dr_willis> ^V^,  i think the ubuntu wiki/forums have details.. also i got a link.. just a sec...
<kolin> oh well
<kolin> if it works it works
<kolin> hahaha
<xsacha> ^V^ go to your /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and you can change who is allowed to do what there
<Dr_willis> ^V^,  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2076      has a rant about CUPS and the stuff ubuntu did to it. :) its an interesting read.. but may take some looking to find the fix;s
<terdinator> Hey Guys, I think your Export Cdrom command is working for my unreal tournament install
<^V^> Thanks, I'll check it out
<inteliwasp> has anyone noticed that the ati binary is 51MB?
<robert_> whoever packaged ksmserver is going to hear me bitching about this when ksmserver dies, and I have to ctrl+alt+backspace x because of it
<xsacha> inteliwasp: get the version specifically for Xorg: it's like 8MB
<inteliwasp> xsacha: where?
<xsacha> the version you are talking about includes it for multiple versions of Xorg and for Xfree86..
<Jucato> robert_: that again? haven't you filed a bug report yet? or tried asking the devs about it?
<xsacha> it's on the official webpage, same page as the 51MB binary
<cellofellow> Anyone else had trouble upgrading kde-guidance from dapper to edgy? that's the only problem package I've had.
<yonkeltron> dude...i has kubuntu fix the firefox scrollbar bug and now firefox looks wierd....is there some way i can reverse this?
<robert_> Jucato: I will, but I'm in the middle of some things atm :/
<momal> terdinator: thats good ^^
<Dr_willis> bug? hmm
<inteliwasp> xsacha: all i see is the driver and the install for xfree86 ans xorg
<Dr_willis> !ati
<Jucato> robert_: yet still have time to... um nvm...
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jahhan> bleh, upgraded to edgy and ipkungfu broke. Now the other machines can't hit the Internet
<xsacha> inteliwasp: the one for xorg..
<inteliwasp> xsacha: arg! it's an RPM
<xsacha> yeah :P
<terdinator> Is the "export SETUP_CDROM=" Native to Linux, or is it just a UT2004 command?
<xsacha> and the "ATI Driver Installer" is actually 55MB.. :P
<robert_> Jucato: I'm going to file a report when I get a moment, but I'm working on a deadline atm
<cellofellow> Is there something wrong with the edgy ati driver?
<Dr_willis> terdinator,  its a UT installer option.. :) mentioned in their docs
<Jucato> robert_: well, better work on that deadline
* cellofellow has an nvidia-legacy card.
<momal> terdinator: ^_-... yea i was looking at installer problems for linux... it seems it might have to be done even when using the dvd. so just thought it might work if linked to the folder :)
<kolin> ah well
<kolin> didn't work
<terdinator> Yea, the ISO idea definately would of worked, but the EXPORT_CDROM is going to be so much faster   =)
<xsacha> kolin: make sure it isnt in fstab <-- it will automount
<poseidon_> So what do you do when kwin dies?
<kolin> where's fstab again?
<xsacha> type in "kwin" poseidon_
<cellofellow> kolin: xsacha's wrong, you can put noauto in the options and it won't.
<cellofellow> kolin: /etc/fstab
<poseidon_> "cannot connect to display".... from a vt
<felixjet> for HD TEMP i need hddtemp package. what pack is for cpu and mem temp?
<momal> arr if only linux could create blank dvd's for me lol... then i wouln't have to go out and buy some >_<
<xsacha> probably want it auto later though, so just hash it
<xsacha> quicker
<fdoving> poseidon_: 'xhost local:'
<kolin> alrigght
<kolin> i got fstab open
<kolin> what am i looking for?
<terdinator> So what does the "export" command do that is built into my path?
<xsacha> well, /dev/dvd or some variation
<kolin> /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 iso9660  0 0
<poseidon_> got another unable to open display... :/
<kolin> #added by diskmounter utility
<xsacha> hda mounts to /media/cdrom0??
<kolin> fucked i know
<kolin> hahaha
<momal> export just makes the varible typed after in this case SETUP_CDROM to equal a value and the linux installer uses this value to find where the cd is
<poseidon_> !kwin
<ubotu> kwin: the KDE window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 997 kB, installed size 3284 kB
<fdoving> poseidon_: as the user running X, not as root.
<cellofellow> kolin: weird. hda ought to be your hdd and hdc should be the optical.
<xsacha> poseidon_: dont run it with sudo
<kolin> anyways.  enough of this for tonight
<kolin> thanks guys for the help
<cellofellow> I'm using fluxbox atm, and when I scroll on the desktop, it changes desktops backwards. I scroll up, and it goes from desktop 1 to 4 instead of 2 like I expect.
<cellofellow> Anyone know how to change that?
<xsacha> isnt scroll down to desktop 2?
<Dr_willis> its 'looping' i am guessing    1->2->3->4->1
<Jucato> yes
<cpk2> cellofellow: I expect it to go to desktop 2 when i scrool down
<cellofellow> I meant the other way around. I'm backwards from the backwards.
<poseidon_> niether work. they both get the same thing. X_X
<Jucato> and it's a fluxbox setting
<cpk2> scroll even
<Dr_willis> rename the desktops :) lol
<cellofellow> Jucato: duh, but which?
<cpk2> haha
<momal> k3b never burns at the speed it should :S... 8x DVD set to burn at 8X in a 16X burner only wants to burn at 3x :S... (my system specs are amd x2 4200, 2gb ram) so should be fine :S
<Jucato> hm.. dunno. I use kwin :)
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: that's not exactly what I was thinking.
<cellofellow> Jucato: I usually do to, but my system's only 450mhz and things slow down.
<xsacha> momal: i think that's something with k3b's backend.. the backend does that for me
<Jucato> cellofellow: turn off the special effects and stuff? anyway, maybe there's a fluxbox setting for scrolling/switching desktops?
<momal> ahh... hmm kinda bad though since its a really good program to quickly burn some files :p
<poseidon_> ah, I got it back by use of the magic middle button and konsole :)
<xsacha> i think it's setting a 'safe' speed.. but you should be able to override it
<cellofellow> Jucato: I know the special effects should be turned off but I love the transparent windows. And kxdocker.
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: no joy on xorg, but i did noticed i forgot that i commented out the "load dri" line
<Jucato> hehhe
<inteliwasp> Dr_wi
<cellofellow> the only setting I see in fluxbox's init file is desktopwheeling true
<Dr_willis> hmm.. i cant say that ive had to do tha tbefor.
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: strange, i cant delete the comment...
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  you are editing the file as root?
<inteliwasp> yes, and now my terminal is going bonkers with restarting things
<xsacha> what editor?
<inteliwasp> vi
<Jucato> O_O
<xsacha> lol
<momal> press insert then backspace or just delete
<inteliwasp> brb
<xsacha> :S
<Jucato> I wonder if vi stood for EviL... :P
* Jucato runs and hides
* cellofellow gets his head twisted in knots by vim.
<inteliwasp> the tty display is kinda odd in edgy...
<xsacha> and what.. OO stands for gOOd? :P
<Jucato> hahah gOOd one :)
<xsacha> the konsole?
<cellofellow> xsacha: looks like an emote with big eyes.
<Jucato> actually, OOP stand s for pOOP
* inteliwasp has no x
<Jucato> XD
<xsacha> oh
<Jucato> my TTY looks normal...
<seishinbyou> OpenOffice, it *almost* replaces office for me, except for the few quirks that screw up everything when importing data into another app
<xsacha> mine too
<cellofellow> inteliwasp: are you using screen? sometimes that sort of makes things look weird to me.
<Jucato> I hate having to choose between OO.o and KOffice :P
<inteliwasp> cellofellow: what do you mean? i am in tty
<cellofellow> seishinbyou: that's a given. nothing is ever 100% compatible, even versions of office?
<felixjet> what package is to read sensors like cpu temp ? :(
<Dr_willis> i use abiword. :)
<xsacha> seishinbyou: every time i open a microsoft office document, i am greeted by 4 big warning boxes "I/O Error" -- every document.. and any time i move a picture, CRASH lol
<xsacha> so, not complete yet
<cellofellow> inteliwasp: screen is a non-X window manager for the terminal. If you don't know then don't worry.
<seishinbyou> Yep, I have more than my fair share of M$ Office problems, too, but for one current project, I need a real MS Office available for test data
<xsacha> KOffice doesnt seem to even open ms office documents
<seishinbyou> It's used for import into a *gasp* PHP app
<seishinbyou> If it isn't saved with Excel, the dates get screwed up when it is imported
<Jucato> xsacha: it does
<inteliwasp> what other console based editors are in the defult install og edgy?
<xsacha> it wouldnt open mine :(
<Jucato> inteliwasp: vim and nano
<Jucato> xsacha: it doesn't export to .doc. closest you get is .rtf
<xsacha> not export.. just wanted to open
<cellofellow> Jucato: what doesn't? OOo or KOffice?
<Jucato> strange... mine did last I checked...
<xsacha> i saw .doc in list but it said it was bad format
<xsacha> KOffice
<Jucato> cellofellow: KOffice
<cellofellow> Jucato: gotcha. only dappled with KOffice myself. Never actually used.
<rawrness> woot it appears beryl works better with kde
<inteliwasp> er... how do i save in nano?
<xsacha> ctrl+
<xsacha> x
<cellofellow> inteliwasp: F3
<xsacha> ctrl+x will prompt you and then say Y
<xsacha> otherwise, in nano i use the asterisk to save files
<cellofellow> F3 works for me better.
<Jucato> inteliwasp: Ctrl+O (for writeOut
<Jucato> )
<inteliwasp> got it
<inteliwasp> i'm gonna reboot and test
<xsacha> didnt like vi?
<Jucato> inteliwasp: the most used shortcuts are displayed at the bottom :)
<inteliwasp> vi was acting FUBARed
<xsacha> lol
<Jucato> inteliwasp: vi or vim?
<xsacha> vi was acting how it was meant to  ;)
<cellofellow> In nano, on the bottom you have all of those commands. F1 is help, F2 is exit, F3 write out, in order as to what you see on the screen.
<inteliwasp> arnt they the same on modern OSes?
* inteliwasp reboots
<Jucato> oh yeah
<Jucato> reboots?!? O_O
<xsacha> :S
<xsacha> just start x?
<Jucato> he has no X to restart
<cellofellow> I think ubuntu has vi and vim, or vim with a vi mode.
<Jucato> "vi" launches vim
<cellofellow> symlink or something.
<cellofellow> ?
<rawrness> i love kde
<Jucato> symlinked to /etc/alternatives/vi, which is set to vimtiny
<cellofellow> Jucato: so, yes, a vi mode.
<xsacha> vi -> /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<waspy> i think that the display mode on vim was not sec corectly (inteliwasp = waspy)
<rawrness> oh damm
<rawrness> still got blanks...
<cellofellow> on a different computer or something waspy?
<seishinbyou> Oh geez, someone here really is in the dark ages.  I was asked (while on topic of word processors) if WordPerfect 5.0 was available for Linux.
* Jucato <3 kde :P
<rawrness> ooooh Well
<Jucato> seishinbyou: I'd even be more shocked if somebody asked about Wordstar :P
<waspy> cellofellow:  i have a laptop running next to me
<rawrness> Now only if i could get my kalarm to work :P
* seishinbyou remembers wordstar
<xsacha> notepad for linux
<Jucato> Ctrl+KB, Ctrl+KK
<cellofellow> waspy: gotcha
<Jucato> xsacha: I ran that once :)
<xsacha> i am running it right now
<waspy> notepad!!?!???!?!?
<xsacha> wine notepad
<Jucato> hm.. might try running "cmd" on Wine
<seishinbyou> Still, it is better than the Ichitarou word processor, which only has one advantage over other word processors as far as I can see
<cellofellow> All over my head. I'm too young to remember anything but MS Office.
<Jucato> wouldn't that be fun.. :)
* waspy takes vi over anything anyday
<Jucato> seishinbyou: what advantage is that?
<xsacha> Z:\etc\alternatives>ls           File not found
* cellofellow uses kate for code mostly.
<Jucato> xsacha: lol
<inteliwasp> well no joy on x
<rawrness> stupid nvidia beta driver acting up...
<seishinbyou> It allows you to write formal documents up to down, right to left vertically for certificates and short stories, etc.
<inteliwasp> (BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP)!!!
<seishinbyou> Well, less short stories...more like personal compositions
<xsacha> what's error with X? /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? no error?
<seishinbyou> Preserving the "proper" spacing and positioning rules.  Usually, students have to write those out by hand
<inteliwasp> btw, that beep thingy is suposed to be a joke... :P
<cellofellow> seishinbyou: kinda off topic
* cellofellow laughs
* cellofellow or not
<Jucato> seishinbyou: ah.
<inteliwasp> xsacha: give me a min to post on pastebin
<xsacha> just cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<xsacha> should only be 1 or 2 lines.. first line doesnt matter
<Shirakawasuna> is the kubuntu install dvd a livedvd?
<rawrness> XD if any of my windows excede a certin size it turns black how can i get rid of the nvidia beta driver
<rawrness> i was told it was the problem
<cellofellow> isn't the DVD like the CD only with a repo-CD on it?
<Jucato> Shirakawasuna: yes
<Jucato> DVD = Live DVD + lots of stuff from the repos
<cpk2> cellofellow: the dvd has the alternate and live install
* cellofellow knows that apt can use CD's for repos and file mirrors, but things that might be outdated,
<cellofellow> thinks
<Jucato> cellofellow: well, not if you're going to get the Edgy DVD :)
<cellofellow> Jucato: well, I don't have a DVD burner or anything and I do have broadband
<Jucato> cellofellow: neither do I :)
<cpk2> here in USA you can get a dvd burner that does *everything* for $50 =D
<waspy> xsacha:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29501/
<rawrness> got mine for 60
<Jucato> cpk2: does it make coffee too?
<mefisto__> when booting up, kubuntu does dosfsck (or something similar) on my windows fat32 disk. It really slows down startup. Anyone know why it's doing this?
<cellofellow> cpk2: $50 is more than I can afford.
<rawrness> nice and shiney
<xsacha> yeah even in australi.. could get a dvd burner, that also plays and burns cd for $40
<Jucato> I think we have one for $40 too
* cellofellow says bye all.
<cpk2> Jucato: its a coffee mug holder
<seishinbyou> Has anyone tried burning a Blu-ray disc with Edgy?
<inteliwasp> wow i think i FUBARed that up a tad...
<rawrness> XD blu-ray
<momal> there are blu-ray burners ???
<seishinbyou> Just wondering, there are drives and discs around the office
<xsacha> waspy: 17.     "Sections" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<Jucato> inteliwasp: "Sections" is not a valid keyword
<xsacha> change that to Section :P
<cpk2> blu-ray players are like $1000
<seishinbyou> Burners have been out for a while now here
<inteliwasp> figures
<cpk2> hate to think what a burner costs
<Jucato> xsacha: lol :)
<momal> lol
<Jucato> I think we saw the same thing xsacha :)
<seishinbyou> The company bought it; I wouldn't
<seishinbyou> I don't have that kind of money to burn
<momal> hah
<seishinbyou> a Live Blu-Ray distro would be...no wait, pointless.  But still, for backup...
<xsacha> holding a cd right here that cdrecorder managed to burn (screw up) for me..
<xsacha> not rewritable.. what to do with it i wonder
<mefisto__> when booting up, kubuntu does dosfsck (or something similar) on my windows fat32 disk. It really slows down startup. Anyone know why it's doing this?
<rawrness> you could hold like the entire repos on a blu-rey
<cpk2> i dont even get why movies are released on blu-ray what the hell is going to make a movie so big it doesnt fit on a dvd?
<xsacha> mefisto__: in your fstab you can specify whether fsck check is run
<momal> 99999999999999x99999999999999 resoultion hehe
<momal> :p
<momal> at 50000000FPS
<momal> :p
<Jucato> change the end line from "0 1" to "0 0" afaik
<cpk2> but then they would need cameras that do that =(
<xsacha> those evil 1s.. trying to fsck my reiserfs stupid thing
<Xaero_Vincent> linux supports blu-ray now thanks to dvd+rw v7.x :)
<seishinbyou> Hmm, this page has some info on burning Blu-Ray : http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/
<mefisto__> ok thanks xsacha. Any idea why it does this? I'm sure it didn't do it on first boot
<seishinbyou> Xaero_Vincent: Thanks, that is good to know
<xsacha> every so often it's meant to scan it for problems
<Xaero_Vincent> i have a question about kubuntu... everything looks blury at less than native resolution.. more blurry than other distros.. i think its font antialiling.. its hurts my eyes.
<Xaero_Vincent> anyway to disable it?
<xsacha> Xaero_Vincent: go to fonts and choose the antialiasing
<tito> hi
<tito> somebody can tell me what is GNU ?
<xsacha> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<tito> but tell me why you can use it
<tito> to get free programs  ?
<tito> just that reason ?
<xsacha> eh? maybe try that website :)
<mefisto__> what does fsck do if it finds errors? does it try to repair them?
<xsacha> yes, it fixes them
<waspy> aperently there is a screen refresh problem in the terminals...
<waspy> yay finaly it works!!!
<Xaero_Vincent> where can I find the font utility?
<xsacha> :)
<Xaero_Vincent> i dont see it
<xsacha> Xaero_Vincent: dapper or edgy?
<Jucato> Xaero_Vincent: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<Xaero_Vincent> edgy?
<cpk2> waspy: you mean when you change to a tty it is filled with random symbols?
<xsacha> Xaero_Vincent: yeah like Jucato said
<macconline> hi... i want download automatix 1.... where?
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Dr_willis> macconline,  best to avoide automatix.
<cpk2> psh why do you want to use automatix?
<waspy> cpk2:  no, vi dosen't show it's comand modes and editing this is odd
<macconline> for install azureus,
<cpk2> macconline: sudo apt-get install azureus
<Jucato> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<waspy> oh fudge!!!! x broke.... AGAIN!
<Dr_willis> macconline,  you dont need automatix to isntall that
<macconline> because way apt not instal
<Dr_willis> follow that url.
<Jucato> !azureus | macconline
<ubotu> macconline: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
* Jucato prefers KTorrent :P
<Dr_willis> actually i find ktorrent does  my torrent downloads fine.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<TubaSoldier> i prefer ktorrent as well.
<waspy> it is now day 5 of of upgrade hell for me...
<macconline> ktorrent for me, is slow, very slow
<xsacha> LOL
* Dr_willis is glad he always clean updates
<TubaSoldier> day 5 of a still stable dapper for me.
<Dr_willis> Torrents are often slow slow slow...
<Dr_willis> it can very so much..  depending on so many things..
<xsacha> day 7 of a stable kubuntu for me
<xsacha> edgy
<waspy> *in a child like voice*why me!!!!
<Jucato> a lot of factors can affect the speed of a torrent. the client is the least important factor, afaik
<cpk2> yup
<xsacha> Jucato: this movie i am downloading has been at 97% for a day now
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  unless ya got blocked ports.. of course that would affect all clients.
<cpk2> firewall and ISP is the biggest factor
<xsacha> the number of seeds being the most important factor: 0 seeds
<Jucato> xsacha: lol
<Xaero_Vincent> ok thats a little better
<TubaSoldier> I think the difference between the Ubuntu forums and this irc channel are quite funny. The forums consider the irc guys to be a bunch of jerks. its an interesting rivalry.
<Dr_willis> there used to be a bug with ktorrent where it would fail to get the last bit of data. and hang at 99.9% or so. :P
<cpk2> haha
<Dr_willis> then if ya stopped/restarted the torrent. it would get the last bit.
<xsacha> there's a forum?
<TubaSoldier> yep.
<xsacha> :P
<TubaSoldier> lol
<Jucato> of course :P
<Jucato> I go to both.
<Jucato> I try to help, no matter the media :)
<waspy> ah but with irc comes live help!
<Dr_willis> TubaSoldier,  problwm with the forums is that often the 10 pages of discussions are 90% sigs and logos and quotes...
<Jucato> live *and* confusing (at times)
<Dr_willis> :)
<xsacha> forums are too slow, you say something and it doesnt get answered for atleast an hour.. by then -- if it was a question -- you've figured it out yourself
<Xaero_Vincent> does Kubuntu come with any tools to configure ACPI settings?  KPowersave?
<TubaSoldier> but it is just an interesting feud.
<Dr_willis> TubaSoldier,  actually i rarely go to the forums other then to search for things..
<felixjet> kde look dont load :___(
<waspy> oh great, x crashes as it gives me the desktop...
<Jucato> TubaSoldier: let's just say that most people here are oblivious to the forums :P
<TubaSoldier> thats funny.
<xsacha> and it's a lot harder to access forums without X, irc is just as easy without X
<TubaSoldier> true. irrisi works well when you have no x
<Dr_willis> forums had a lot of downtime in the last few months also.
<waspy> i can second the irc in console!!
<macconline> ubotu: apt-get install azureus
<Dr_willis> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Jucato> but seriously, I find neither IRC nor Forum to be perfect. Like anything else in the Linux world, choose what works for you :)
<Dr_willis> news groups!
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk2> Jucato: YMMV =P
<Jucato> macconline: follow that guide
<waspy> but now x wont finish loading and freses everything
<macconline> yes
<Jucato> cpk2: of course. that's the part of "choose what works for you" :P
<macconline> but no understand.... wait
<xsacha> waspy: what's cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE say now?
<tearran> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Xaero_Vincent> do I have to get KPowersave from the repo? that would be ok.. but I thought Kubuntu and Ubuntu included utilities?
<waspy> er... give me a few.. got to hard reset
<Dr_willis> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<Jucato> Xaero_Vincent: Kubuntu has its own power manager installed afaik. not KPowersave
<Jucato> Xaero_Vincent: try looking in System Settings
<Jucato> macconline: first you have to install Sun Java, then you install Azureus
<Dr_willis> and you have to have the sustem, USING the actual sun java. :)
<Xaero_Vincent> i didnt see anything other than monitor standby settings
<cpk2> and you need to tell your system to use sun java
<Dr_willis> thats what the update-alternatives line does.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> night all
<Jucato> Xaero_Vincent: doesn't the Power manager appear in your system tray?
<Xaero_Vincent> nope.. but Im running from the live-cd.. could that make a difference?
<Jucato> Xaero_Vincent: hold on...
<waspy> xsacha:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29505/
<xsacha> grr how do i do a plus sign for ubotu?
<felixjet> anyone can tell me how to enable xmms remote control for superkaramba?
<tearran> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<waspy> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<xsacha> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_200 ?
<xsacha> waspy: a radeon 8500 right?
<waspy> yep
<macconline> Jucato: sun java fine, but azureus not
<waspy> nothing is ever normal with me...
<Jucato> macconline: what do you mean by "not"?
<Xaero_Vincent> did you find anything Jucato?
<Jucato> Xaero_Vincent: no.. :(
<waspy> ktorent is nice
<macconline> jucato azureus not install, pack crash
<Jucato> but I know it's there, if kde-guidance-powermanager is installed
<Jucato> macconline: sudo apt-get install azureus
<waspy> azureus dosn't work as well in linux compared to windows...
<moj0rising> does anyone know if I can set up SATA raid with kubuntu without a raid card -- just using the built in controller?
<xsacha> hmm you have fglrx, using mesa libs and trying to run aiglx waspy? :S
<macconline> jucato:   azureus: Depend: libswt3.1-gtk-java but not will install
<waspy> xsacha:  !?!?!
<xsacha> using fglrx driver
<waspy> xsacha:  oh god...
<xsacha> what?
<Jucato> macconline: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<macconline> jucato: yes
<waspy> xsacha:  there is never a normal moment with me, that's what i mean...
<xsacha> waspy :fglrx cant do aiglx.. and you wont get direct rendering using mesa
<Xaero_Vincent> aiglx doesnt work with ATI cards right now IIRC
<xsacha> you want to use fglrx or open source driver?
<waspy> xsacha:  i know but i did not write it
<xsacha> aiglx works with ati cards, but only with open source driver :)
<Xaero_Vincent> thats probably coming in the next major Fglrx driver
<xsacha> waspy: for kubuntu, default xorg.conf uses "ati" driver, not sure how you got fglrx?
<xsacha> installed it?
<waspy> i just installed fglrx
<xsacha> o and aticonfig --initial ?
<waspy> yep
<Jucato> macconline: hm.. that's strange. it installs here correctly
<waspy> and the Xv thing
<xsacha> Xv thing?
<xsacha> oh extension.. k
<waspy> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<MrBrizz> you can intall ATI ives in linux in one han an take a ump in the other and see which one fills up faster
<MrBrizz> holy missing character.... :(
<waspy> LOL
<macconline> jucato: yes, i never installed azureus for apt
<macconline> jucato: i install for automatix1, but i formated and don't find automatix.deb
<xsacha> waspy disable AIGLX in ServerLayout in xorg.conf
<MrBrizz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<macconline> jucato: way apt only automatix2 y don't have azureus =S
<Jucato> macconline: automatix sometimes has a tendency to break things, but if you really want to use it, you might have to go to #automatix for help
<waspy> xsacha:  no aiglx in server layout
<macconline> ok, in this server?
<xsacha> yeah put in: Option "AIGLX" "Disable"
<xsacha> oh hmmm in Section "ServerFlags"
<Jucato> macconline: yes
<waspy> now you tell me...
<xsacha> will have to create it
<xsacha> :P just cut and paste it
<Xaero_Vincent> well it looks as if kde-quidance-powermanager only works with laptops. as the error message tells me..
<macconline> jucato: thanks per you time...... sorry.
<james_xxx> Sysinfo for 'slax': Linux 2.6.16 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.20GHz at 2200 MHz (4407 bogomips), HD: 0/0GB, RAM: 492/501MB, 118 proc's, 33.9min up
<xsacha> Sysinfo for 'xena': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 2002 MHz (4009 bogomips), , RAM: 490/497MB, 101 proc's, 1.11d up
<rawrness> woot dvd iso for edgy
<rawrness> bitorent.........
<xsacha> what's a good movie?
<rawrness> oh well it will just take around 10 days
<rawrness> xsacha:  Boondock Saints
<xsacha> mm 4gb dvd
<Emess> whoa no kaffeine, i click it and hte icon bounces and then jsut disappears :S
<waspy> xsacha:  here is my curent config:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29507/
<xsacha> try it from konsole emess, what's error?
<rawrness> XD theres a live cd for xbox
<waspy> xsacha:  just make the change and mark it and i'll write it
<intelikey> Emess yea i always hated that bouncing icon thingy....
<Emess> no error, it just thinks for a sec and then a new line appears waiting a command
<intelikey> in konsole run it and see what error mess
<Emess> no error message, a new line jsut comes up as if id pressed enter andnothing else
<xsacha> waspy: one you pasted doesnt have the aiglx change?
<rawrness> woot it torrent picked up to 3kb a sec :P
<rawrness> oh 6 now
<intelikey> Emess i don't have it so i don't even know if --verbose  or -v   will work.
<intelikey> possably -d  for debugging output
<waspy> xsacha:  no i did nt know where to put it
<xsacha> --verbose does work on kaffeine intelikey :D
<noiesmo> intelikey, the fsck on the floppy didnt do much thanks anyway
<rawrness> support kubuntu download the dvd image from bittorent http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/dvd/
<Emess> no idea, vlc works tho :S
<intelikey> noiesmo ok did you recover that data yet ?
<xsacha> waspy: Section "ServerFlags"  <new line> Option "AIGLX" "off" <new line> EndSection         put this anywhere as long as it is not inside another section
<xsacha> Emess: kaffeine --verbose
<noiesmo> intelikey, I got some of the photos off the disc but there were a couple that wouldnt copy there pcx files
<Xaero_Vincent> i'll just get KPowersave.. which is supposibly in Universe
<waspy> and for some reason the dri module wont uncomment!!!
<tearran> !info java firefox
<xsacha> press Del on the hash?
<Emess> xsacha: nothing happened
<intelikey> noiesmo if it's phisical damage on the disk there really isn't much that can be done.  part of the data is no longer there.    but if you got "most"   then doing a  dd if=/dev/fd0 of=file.img ; mount -o loop file.img ./some/place      probably wont help much either.
<xsacha> Emess: does kaffeine -v show you the version?
<tearran> !java firefox
<Xaero_Vincent> Kubuntu 6.10 looks much nicer than when I tried 5.10 (last).. the control center is very orginized.. although it lacks some tools.. additional GUI utilities can be found in the repositories.
<Xaero_Vincent> maybe I'll switch from SUSE in the next few days.. Live CD is very quick too :)
<Emess> xsacha:
<Emess> Qt: 3.3.6
<Emess> KDE: 3.5.5
<Emess> Kaffeine Player: 0.8.2
<intelikey> hmmm 0.8  kaffeine is still bata ?
<noiesmo> intelikey, cheers i'll try the dd and mount it, I used dd to make some pxe images the other day didnt think of that thanks
<xsacha> hmm, no idea
<xsacha> it should atleast give one debug message when you use --verbose
<waspy> xsacha:  still no joy
<xsacha> waspy: try moving xorg.conf to a temporary file, then creating a new one
<intelikey> noiesmo it will stop at an io error so if it's phisical damage it may not gain anything.
<laervian> hi everybody
<mw46> ;-)
<xsacha> waspy: after you move the xorg.conf file.. aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv --initial
<noiesmo> intelikey, ok  the images that didnt copy over did have i/o errors as it was coping them so well see, if it works it works the teacher's not overly worried
<laervian> quick help: it seems that my CPU works only at a THIRD OF ITS POWER!!!
<waspy> xsacha:  what is the command to make a new xorg file?
<xsacha> waspy: like i said above :)
<Emess> nope, nothing for verbose
<intelikey> noiesmo tre bon chance
<laervian> does anyone know how to check why it is so and solve the problem=
<mw46> laervian: do you have a bit more info?
<laervian> my laptop almost crashes opening a pdf and a powerpoint together...it should not :(
<Emess> mmm frostwire doesnt load either
<intelikey> waspy sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<laervian> mw46: what kind could you use?
<mw46> what hardware? what OS? versions? symptoms?
<xsacha> and how much % cpu usage? and is using the most?
<seishinbyou> Well, the new Power Manager with 6.10 keeps my CPU at 1/3 of the max speed unless something processor intensive makes use of it
<intelikey> laervian cat /proc/cpuinfo
<seishinbyou> Is this similar to what is happening with you?
<intelikey> but how to fix.....   ?
<laervian> mw46: hardware, intel centrino 1.8 ghz on an IBM thinkpad R50e. OS: kubuntu 6.10
<waspy> oh nice, the reconfigure screen is all messed up
<laervian> seishibyou: yes
<xsacha> my comp scales processor for me, dont need software for it :)
<laervian> I have already checked cat proc etc., that is how I know it is underworking
<laervian> mine stops dead with a pdf and a powerpoint
<laervian> it does NOT speed up
<xsacha> ? did you look at top laervian?
<seishinbyou> Odd... however, just a sec...
<waspy> i'm giving up for the night... night all!
<mw46> night.
<laervian> xsacha: I do not know how to check the % - just used cat proc/cpuinfo
<laervian> night waspy
<seishinbyou> sudo powernowd -help
<xsacha> and what did cpuinfo tell you that's important? the cpu mhz?
<mw46> laervian: try the top command in a terminal/konsole window.
<seishinbyou> Use the parameters it lists to control the speed of your CPU
<intelikey> seishinbyou sudo  and -help ???
<cihad> hi
<xsacha> sudo powernowd -u 100
<intelikey> </blinks>
<cihad> how to ?
<laervian> http://www.unita.it/hp.asp
<laervian> nope
<seishinbyou> sorry about that, I just wanted to run it and it warned me about not being the uberuser
<cihad> change xsever default locale
<laervian> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens
<laervian> powernowd: Found 1 scalable unit:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit
<laervian> powernowd:   cpu0: 600Mhz - 1800Mhz (7 steps)
<shinobi2> anyone got wireless working on edgy?
<laervian> yeah
<xsacha> laervian: what's max clock on processor? 1.8ghz?
<laervian> (to shinobi)
<laervian> xsamcha: yes
<shinobi2> laervian: how? i have wifi 801 error
<laervian> xsacha: problem is, it does NOT go upper than 600 Mhz it seems. It almost crashes but does not speed now
<intelikey> that minumum is 6x my cpu
<seishinbyou> Hmm, would "sudo powernowd -u 100 -l 100" work, or is that just silly?
<laervian> shinobi: I just used the normal package...I did not have to tweak. I use wifi-radar and kwavecontrol - do not think they can be useful however if you have a driver problem
<laervian> seishinbyou: no idea
<duane> anyone know how to install flash in opera and konqueror?
<duane> i downloaded the new flash
<xsacha> it would work but.. lol it'd always run at full
<duane> but i dont know what to do with it
<laervian> follow the readme...?
<seishinbyou> Maybe that is what he wants, though?
<shinobi2> laervian: you installed these packages after the full ubuntu installed? did you get the 801 error before you fix it?
<duane> laervian: the readme doesnt say how to install it really
<laervian> shinobi: never got any error
<laervian> duane: let me check mine
<shinobi2> laervian: which wcard you have? i have atheos
<laervian> shinobi: I have a thinkpad ibm...not sure on the card
<laervian> shinobi: surely not an atheos though
<ccherrett> any idea how to add a usb mouse in kubuntu?
<intelikey> i wouldn't buy atheos just on general principal
<mw46> why?
<momal> just plug in in ccherrett should work with problem
<shinobi2> laervian: 6.06 works out of the box and don't know why it screwed up on 6.10
<xsacha> i am using a usb mouse.. worked out of box
<ccherrett> momal: it did not
<ccherrett> rats
<laervian> shinobi2: I do not know sorry :(
<momal> strange... try another usb port?
<laervian> seishinbyou: it does not recognize the command
<seishinbyou> Here is a test for you that worked for me on my laptop.  Open the Desktop (System Settings, and select an OpenGL screensaver (anything processor intensive)
<seishinbyou> Like...oh, what is up now
<seishinbyou> Hufo's Tunnel
<laervian> ?
<seishinbyou> Then, hover the mouse over the Power Manager
<seishinbyou> Is it showing it running at 100%
<laervian> wait a sec
<seishinbyou> Mine runs at 600MHz for most tasks and shoots up when needed for graphical orgasmic pleasure
<laervian> well if it is a test for seeing if the cpu goes up to 100% (seemingly) with what it should not
<laervian> I have the little applet system control
<xsacha> how does a screensaver hit 100% cpu? wouldnt that be bad :S
<shinobi2> laervian: that's ok
<laervian> and when I open a pdf it leaps to 100%
<seishinbyou> Screensaver = toys.  People like frilly, gaudy toys
<laervian> same with thunderbird
<Jucato> !flash 9 | duane
<ubotu> duane: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<intelikey> xsacha it is bad.
<laervian> that is why I saw something was definitely wrong :(
<xsacha> screensaver is neither saving the screen or the cpu?
<Jucato> !flash 9 > duane
<seishinbyou> It isn't saving anything really, and some of them even burn in the screen (the static image ones...though that was more of a problem with Windows and the custom screensavers of a still image)
<intelikey> true screen saver == blank
<xsacha> burn in the screen? plasma?
<seishinbyou> I'm referring to old CRT monitors
<laervian> seishinbyou: any other suggestion
<laervian> ?
<mw46> that was a long time ago on CRT's;-)
<xsacha> oh ok
<seishinbyou> Well, if powernowd isn't doing anything, I'm not sure what to suggest; it scales fine on this CPU...maybe do a google search?
<seishinbyou> CRTs are still in use in some places, of course
<xsacha> or dont use powernowd :) stop scaling? :)
<laervian> xsacha: how could I do that?
<xsacha> i asumme you'd just remove it from startup
<laervian> xsacha: how?
<intelikey> seishinbyou lots of them
<xsacha> system settings->advanced->service manager
<xsacha> is it in there?
<xsacha> o wait, it'd be before then.. hmm
<intelikey> update-rc.d
<xsacha> system settings->advanced->system services ?
<cpk2> the "player" thing that myspace uses seems to have broken for me =\
* seishinbyou is tempted to suggest a brute force apt-get remove --purge powernowd, but I like to break things anyways
<mw46> good night;-)
<laervian> ok now
<laervian> ?
<xsacha> you see powernowd in the list? multiuser mode(2)
<laervian> no
<xsacha> well, it should be.. that's where it is for me :)
<intelikey> maybe why it's not working......
<laervian> wait yes wrong menu
<xsacha> it'll appear at all run levels
<laervian> ok, it is bound to be activated at the startup but it is not active
<xsacha> ok when you get to system services, get into administrator mode and then untick Start during boot
<xsacha> it's "not running" ?
<intelikey> point.
<laervian> xsacha: yes
<xsacha> did you kill it before?
<laervian> no
<xsacha> mm try running it and see if pdfs work now
<laervian> sudo powernowd?
<xsacha> yeah
<xsacha> i think start
<xsacha> sudo powernowd start ?
<intelikey> no  sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd start
<laervian> ok
<intelikey> or restart
<xsacha> is it running now?
<laervian> no *_*
<intelikey> if it crashed 's/start/restart/' may be needed.
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd restart
<laervian> ok I am doing it but...
<intelikey> incase that was too cryptically...........
<laervian> in the sys setting window it still tells me it is NOT active
<laervian> whatever I try
<laervian> or the window does not detect it or there is something shutting it down
<intelikey> could be the window not updating....  but not likely
<laervian> yeah my fear
<laervian> any ideas?
<laervian> it seems it not being active is my problem *_*
<xsacha> where do you see this not active thing? :S
<xsacha> should be in System Services right?
<xsacha> when you click on powernowd it has Start, Stop and Restart button there
<laervian> yeah I have tried it also from there
<xsacha> does it show running and then go not running again?
<laervian> yes
<xsacha> mm powernowd crashing..
<intelikey> cat /var/log/powernowd         i think it has it's own log... might check
<xsacha> well if you want, can disable it at boot..  it might show Start during boot unticked -- it is ticked on a different runlevel
<felixjet> where is the fonts directory?
<xsacha> where did you specify it in xorg.conf felixjet?
<intelikey> felixjet which one ?
<felixjet> dunno, where the fonts are allocated :s
<xsacha> check where X looks for them by checking xorg.conf
<felixjet> k
<laervian> nope, no log
<intelikey> /usr/share/*
<xsacha> it'll be in Files section
<simon__> hm edgy doesnt like nvidia-glx?
<intelikey> laervian check the sys log
<xsacha> it's probably /usr/share/fonts/X11
<intelikey> laervian also   'dmesg '   might reveal something about it.
<laervian> intelikey: just sudo dmesg in the konsole?
<xsacha> well you'll want to grep for important stuff, it's huge dmesg
<intelikey> no sudo  but yes type  dmesg
<laervian> ok done - and the syslog confirmed it stopped
<intelikey> laervian what reason ?
<laervian> no reason
<xsacha> [   42.689571]  powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects
<intelikey> laervian is that a prepackaged kernel ?
<laervian> intelikey: what do you mean?
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<intelikey> and jucato thinks of me....
<Jucato> O_O
<intelikey> laervian you should think about first looking for that problem and if not found report it.   ^
* Jucato was/is busy installing FC3 on qemu
<intelikey> :)
<xsacha> so many damn bugs on linux :P
<laervian> xsacha: this is a serious one, my machine runs at a one third of its power
<Jucato> !flash 9 > duane
<laervian> *_*
<laervian> I just wonder how it can sustain all of kubuntu still
<laervian> it is a miracle it is not crashing every second
<laervian> any command to constrain the cpu to go at full potency NOW?
<laervian> just to check it is indeed this the problem
<bejoy> Hello
<bejoy> What is a diference between kubutnu CD and DVD edition?
<intelikey> laervian yes you can disable powernowd so it is not started at boot and reboot....
<intelikey> bejoy several thousand megs of data
<Jucato> duane: which part doesn't work?
<bejoy> inc|freaky, Does it contain extra software?
<thyko> whats that command for installing gcc?
<thyko> apt-get install development-base?
<intelikey> thyko sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cps1966> apt-get install build-essential
<duane> jucato: when i add the repos to sources.list then do a apt-get update i get an error:
<duane> W: GPG error: http://seveas.imbrandon.com edgy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<duane> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Jucato> duane: you didn't follow the instructions. there are instructions there to download and add a GPG key
<intelikey> bejoy assuming you meant that for me.   yes but nothing that's not in the repos.
<intelikey> !repos | bejoy
<ubotu> bejoy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<duane> Jucato: i dont see the instructions on adding any keys
<intelikey> duane also W; != E;     warning not equal error
<duane> ohhhhhhh
<duane> nevermind
<duane> it's in another link
<duane> Jucato i do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree i get the following msgs
<duane> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<duane> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<duane> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<duane>   flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: gsfonts-x11 but it is not going to be installed
<duane> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<thyko> intelikey, cps1966: thanks yall
<Jucato> duane: did you updated first right?
<duane> yes
<intelikey> np
<Jucato> duane: hm.. try removing the older flashplugin-nonfree, then install it again
<Jucato> duane: er duane
<intelikey> heh and try the -f
<duane> how do I remove it? im not too familiar with apt
<Jucato> duane: are you on edgy or dapper?
<duane> edgy
<Jucato> duane: did you change the dapper-seveas to edgy-seveas?
<duane> yep
<Jucato> duane: hm... that's strange. anyway "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree"
<Jucato> duane: then after that, try to install flashplugin-nonfree again
<duane> ok i think it's installing now
<duane> yeah it installed. is there anyhting i still need to do?
<intelikey> apt-get remove/install/check/clean/autoclean/update/dist-upgrade      man apt-get
<intelikey> man man
<intelikey> man intro
<intelikey> man woman
<Jucato> duane: "Scan for new plugins" in Konqueror
<intelikey> E; no manual page found for woman
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> :)
<draik> JUCATO
<Jucato> yoh draik!!
<draik> Long day at work, long story short... I FINALLY have a supervisor I can admire. He's got intelligence!
<duane> yep still wont work for konq
<duane> nspluginviewer crashed with signal 11
<duane> that's what happens
<duane> pretty weird
<Jucato> hm...
<duane> guess i'll just uninstall and roll with flash 7 for now
<Jucato> draik: wow you have work now :)
<draik> yup
<Jucato> duane: probably.. too bad. worked for me though
<draik> was going to be 7 months this friday
<thyko> configure error: cant find X includes :(
<duane> yeah pretty weird
<thyko> which package has those?
<Jucato> thyko: xorg-dev
<intelikey> hmmm why is mozilla-mail running  "fuser /dev/dsp" ???
<draik> What's the quickest way to obtain the 6.10 DVD?
<draik> torrent taking too long
<Jucato> torrent :P
<cpk2> ftp?
<draik> torrent taking too long
<draik> how long would it take for ftp?
<seishinbyou> depends, how fast is your connection?
<draik> Cable
<Jucato> depends on the traffic, too
<seishinbyou> Depends on quite a few factors, actually; you probably won't know until you start downloading
<Jucato> :P
<seishinbyou> and then just divide the size by your rate
<Jucato> depends on seishinbyou sanity too
<fildo> meep meep
<seishinbyou> Yeah, but I'm just a torrent guy anyways
<draik> seishinbyou: Did you ever come to the conclusion about the 12 year old applicant?
<seishinbyou> draik> My boss told me to give up on him as we had a rush of applicants anyways
* Jucato installs FC3 on Qemu while draik downloads 6.10
<seishinbyou> Thank goodness for Skype.  Saves on those long distance phone calls
<seishinbyou> the cost, that is
<fildo> lol
<laervian> seishinbyou: can you make it work?
<laervian> my audio output is cr***y at the very least
<Jucato> on Windows probably?
<fildo> Jucato: trader
<Jucato> fildo: nah. doing this for studying.
<fildo> fc good
<laervian> on windows it is fine, in linux terrible
<fildo> i just moved off it
<fildo> to here .. ha
<laervian> also I cannot make skype.exe function...output device not detected
<seishinbyou> I actually was using a winbox for the Skype interview.  I got it working under Linux, but the audio was choppy and my webcam wasn't recognized
<laervian> (with wine that is...but I am not even able to install iexplorer after all :( )
<fildo> laervian: ur sound dud
<fildo> laervian: ur sound dude
<Jucato> fildo: coz it came free with the Linux Bible 2005 edition. don't want it to go to waste :)
<seishinbyou> Mind you, this webcam was purchased from a convenience store
<laervian> seishinbyou: exactly MY problems!
<fildo> they have a bible!
<draik> too bad CD is available through everything else and DVD is only on torrents
<laervian> fildo: what do you mean?
* fildo turns linux
<fildo> cause u have no output
<Jucato> fildo: well there's also a Red Hat Linux Bible :P
* cpk2 got dvd on ftp
<fildo> deps on what sound u have setup
<draik> cpk2, where???
<seishinbyou> hmm, maybe I'll download the DVD torrent and just host it for others from my home PC later
<cpk2> kubuntu.org
<seishinbyou> Why not, the connection is fast enough
<fildo> n skype will not run in full duplex mode
<fildo> bible to me used to be called bob
<fildo> back of book
<fildo> well that wat 3unit maths, n about 7yrs ago
<cpk2> draik: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/6.06.1/release.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso
<fildo> thats dapper ?
<Lynoure> fildo: yes
<laervian> ok, I guess nobody can answer my doubts :( thanks yall in any case :)
<fildo> yer
<fildo> i run edgy
<fildo> im a lil impressed
<fildo> but not on the upgrade
<fildo> so buggy
<cpk2> oh damn that is dapper dvd
<cpk2> hrmm did i get the wrong iso...
<fildo> what you after?
<yintelike> cpk2 not if you want dapper you didn't
<cpk2> draik: maybe i didnt get an edgy dvd after all, but i dont have the iso physically with me so I cant check right now =X
<draik> it is for the DVD
<draik> it would take me 16 hours
<draik> I don't have that kind of time ATM
<cpk2> draik: thats the dapper dvd though =O
<draik> whoops
<draik> so it is
<thyko> Jucato: gracias
<draik> I meant edgy
<thyko> which package has qt3 headers and libraries?
<Healot> !info ibqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> Package ibqt3-mt-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<Healot> !find libqt3-mt
<ubotu> Found: libqt3-mt, libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-mt-mysql, libqt3-mt-odbc, libqt3-mt-psql (and 1 others)
<Jucato> wow! and 1 *others*
<yintelike> hmmm odd starting mozilla-mail runs fuser /dev/dsp   but just sits there......  like a hung process   i deleted fuser and mozilla-mail starts like it should...    i'm kinda wondering about /bin/fuser why would it hang ?
<Healot> max 5 listings
<xsacha> !find lib
<ubotu> Found: apt, apt-utils, binutils-dev, cgilib, cracklib-runtime (and 5890 others)
<xsacha> lol
<thyko> !find pcap
<ubotu> Found: libpcap-dev, libpcap0.7, libpcap0.7-dev, libpcap0.8, libpcap0.8-dev (and 8 others)
<thyko> hihii
<duane> i have an external usb soundcard, how do I get KDE to output sounds to the external soundcard instead of the internal one?
<kraut> moin
<seishinbyou> Hrmf, maybe Kubuntu 6.10 DVD is only available via bittorrent right now
<intelikey> hmmm odd it's kernel related.
<intelikey> sorry if anyone answered me eariler i was so engorsed in the fuser issue that i reset the modem and also rebooted while testing....   short answer is the error is not reproducable with the prepackaged kernel
<intelikey> thus fuser expects something that i didn't build into my kernel
<intelikey> and yes i do realize that it would be hard for you to care any less   ;/
<test> How do I set the locale variable?
<intelikey> blah='something
<intelikey> blah='something'
<intelikey> VERIABLE='this is a test, this is only a test'  ; echo $VERIABLE
<intelikey> VERIABLE=''    or    unset VERIABLE     clears it.
<intelikey> we try by default to use caps for ver names and lower case for commands...
* Jucato thinks intelikey is talking to himself...
<firebird619> I have Ubuntu Edgy Eft installed. I have Beryl installed on GNOME. I installed KDE tonight and would like to get Beryl working on it as well. Could someone help me out?
* intelikey wonders if jucato is right.....
<Jucato> firebird619: probably in #ubuntu-xgl?
<Lynoure> intelikey: what's a veriable?
<Jucato> #ubuntu-xgl
<firebird619> Jucato: Ok, Thank You.
<Lynoure> intelikey: something that need verifying?
<intelikey> pfft i've been talking to my self all evening.
<intelikey> Lynoure no.
<Lynoure> :)
<intelikey> run the test i showed....
<Lynoure> intelikey: dict didn't help either...
<intelikey> VERIABLE='this is a test, this is only a test!'  ; echo "$VERIABLE $VERIABLE $VERIABLE $VERIABLE"
<Lynoure> I know the test eches the VERIABLE
<Lynoure> But never mind, I'll stick to varibles myself.
<seishinbyou> Or variables, even
<Lynoure> seishinbyou: typoables, certainly
<intelikey> where are they useful ?    in loop statements for one.   example; Q=1 ;until [ $Q = 20 ]  ;do echo $Q ; Q=$(($Q + 1)) ;done
<Lynoure> intelikey: you mean veriables as in verchar? =)
<firebird619> How do I get something to start when KDE starts, for example beryl-manager
<Lynoure> (Sorry, could not resist)
<Jucato> firebird619: in ~/.kde/Autostart
<intelikey> no
<seishinbyou> ~/.kde/Autostart
<firebird619> Jucato: Great, thanks.
<intelikey> firebird619 link it ^ there
<intelikey> link it or script it there
<duane> i have an external usb soundcard, how do I get KDE to output sounds to the external soundcard instead of the internal one?
<firebird619> intelikey: Do I use Link to Application?
<intelikey> ln -s /usr/bin/app-name ~/.kde/Autostart/something
<cpk2> anyone here use myspace? the player thing that plays music on myspace seems to be broken for me =\ and I would like to fix it
<intelikey> probably not.
<intelikey> @ firebird619
<intelikey> firebird619 that don't sound like the proper process for that.  that sounds more like setting up a mime type.
<firebird619> intelikey: I tried Link to Application. I am restarting now, will see if it works.
<thyko> !kde header
<reon> How do you run an application from the terminal so it returns the terminal to you when the app is started ???
<thyko> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<seishinbyou> (application name) &
<livingdaylight> In Ubuntu we can install a gmail notifier in ADD/Remove programs. Kubuntus version doesn't have it?
<livingdaylight> Also Konqueror doesn't have extensions and add-ons available like FireFox?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same repos, so Kubuntu will have it too
<thyko> !kde headers
<livingdaylight> Jucato: hi :D
<livingdaylight> Jucato: well...you know ADD/Remove Programs you helped me find yesterday? In Ubuntu it is vast and extensive; much more so than Kubuntu from what i can tell
<pa> Hello, I bought an IDE DVD burner, along with an external usb enclosure.  In windows XP everything works fine (i have a laptop, hence why it's external), under linux, in dmesg, i get that the device runs at low speed instead
<pa> of usb 2.0 speed... why's that?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: In Ubuntu we get a gmail notifier that sits in the taskbar i don't see it in Kubuntu here, - but maybe you're right and it is in the repositorires - will search in synaptic now
<pa> in device manager, i can see that everything is hooked up to standard ohci... when it should be ehci..
<Jucato> livingdaylight: the problem is if it's meant to work on GNOME only (gnome-panel). but if it's a system tray app, it might work on KDE too
<pa> anyone?
<pa> is there a way to change on the fly the ohci module that runs my usb port for the ehci module instead?
<firebird619> intelikey: As you assumed, that Link to Application was not right. The command you gave me, can I use any name at the end where you put something?
<Jucato> firebird619: you can drag and drop the beryl-manager file to ~/.kde/Autostart folder and select "Link here" in the popup box that appears
<firebird619> Jucato: Ok, Thanks. Are you familiar with Beryl? One question I had about it was I see in so many screenshots, etc. that the cube is zoomed out and the user can spin it manually and so forth. How do I set that up?
<Jucato> firebird619: sorry, no
<livingdaylight> Jucato: found several options in repositories
<firebird619> Jucato: Ok, thanks.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: looks like gmail-notify would work in both GNOME and KDE, since it's written in python
<intelikey> firebird619 yessir
<cpk2> how exactly is "virt" calculated when you do top?
<firebird619> intelikey: Ok, thats what I thought so I ran that command. I am having so much trouble with Ubuntu right now, for example, the KDE Panel disappears on startup, all I see is wallpaper, and before that the Window borders were disappearing. What is causing these problems. I had similar problems in Gnome where the window borders were flickering.
<_d> has anyone successfully turned off the password/screen lock after hibernating edgy?
<T3hWiz0rd> rawr
<intelikey> what command did you run ?
<intelikey> firebird619 ?
<firebird619> intellikey: ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/Beryl. These problems were happening without Beryl running, at least in KDE anyway.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: mail notification looks awesome
<intelikey> ok  but i think you may want to start beryl-manager before kde..... not sure....
<firebird619> intellikey: I have also been having problems with Ubuntu starting all together. I had done a clean install of Edgy, but that didn't fix anything. Could my problems be hardware related?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: hehehe. sorry wouldn't know. I just use KMail :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: multi mail notifier including gmail and pop3 accounts
<intelikey> k i have to go...
<livingdaylight> Jucato: how does kmail notify you? or do you keep it constantly open?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: it's running in the background. notifies me through the system tray :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: maybe i didn't know how to set it up properly, but although i ticked for kmail to check mail every few minutes i was never notified until i manually went and checked
<Jucato> livingdaylight: oh? that's strange
<livingdaylight> Jucato: but this client is great - does multi email accounts simultaneously - useful if one has more than one email account
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yes, i thought so too :)
<cpk2> what client is great?
<Jucato> kmail :P
<cpk2> heh, seconded
<Jucato> lol. I thought you were going to say that Evolution was greater :)
<cpk2> i remember trying to use evolution once
<cpk2> many many moons ago
<livingdaylight> LOL
<livingdaylight> cpk2: and you gave up?
<Jucato> I like that fact that I can launch KMail separately from Kontact if I want to
<Jucato> I also didn't like Evo's UI very much...
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i was referring to the client that notifies of mail. Mail Notifier i just found in Repositories. Multi mail notifier - great tool!
<Jucato> reminded me too much of Outlook express
<cpk2> gkrellm notifies
<Jucato> livingdaylight: gmail-notifier is *not* a mail client :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i know but it is a client? :s
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> it's just a notifier. plain and simple :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: also evolution has tools that don't work. Like newsgroups just don't open in evolution
<cpk2> gkrellm is a multimail notifier
<Jucato> newsgroups? do those still exist?
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i didn't see that in repos,
<livingdaylight> Jucato: lol, yes, they do
<cpk2> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<david_> hi people
<cpk2> its actually a system monitor
<cpk2> and happens to have a multi mail notifier =P
<Jucato> aaah! gkrellm!!!
<Jucato> so that's how it was spelled...
<livingdaylight> cpk2: oh...better than my mail notifier than?
<david_> can you help me?A i have kubuntu linux and I cant install programs
<livingdaylight> david_: lol, whats up?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: I have no idea what your mail notifier is =)
<livingdaylight> david_: i mean why not?
<Jucato> cpk2: he's using gmail-notifier, afaik
<cpk2> well never used it heh
<cpk2> but I am testing to see if gkrellm will work with my gmail account
<livingdaylight> Jucato: no just mail notification which included gmail
<cpk2> gkrellm also does local mail
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato sticks to kmail :)
* cpk2 uses kmail as well
<cpk2> i mean hey kmail integrates into other kde crap
<Jucato> correction!
<Jucato> kde krap
<cpk2> david_: what are you trying to install buddy?
<cpk2> haha
<cpk2> my apologies
<Jucato> ok enough -offtopic... help out david_!!!
<david_> it write : The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i asked david_ too but he don't respond
<dognews> hi
<Jucato> david_: what did you do before this started happening?
* cpk2 sends an email to himself to see if gkrellm actually works
<livingdaylight> hi, dognews, What's new?
<Jucato> lol! e-mail monologue :P
* livingdaylight is gonna go and find what the hype is about gkrellm
<Jucato> livingdaylight: system monitor, they say much better than lm-sensors
<livingdaylight> cpk2: check Mail Notification
<david_> I install linux and I want to install some programs but it is impossible
<solemnwarning-lt> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<livingdaylight> david_: people are trying to help you...but you have to help them help you, ok :)
<david_> livingdaylight: ok :)
<Jucato> going away for a while... take care! :P
<livingdaylight> Jucato: laters :D
<cpk2> hah gkrellm works with gmail!
<cpk2> later Jucato
<livingdaylight> cpk2
<livingdaylight> cpk2: cool! i've just installed it myself
<cpk2> well my gmail account using kmail
<livingdaylight> cpk2: huh?
<cpk2> david_: so did you do apt-setup and then apt-get update in a terminal
<cpk2> livingdaylight: gkrellm can open your mailclient for you too
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i get that, but the bit you said about gmail being able to use Kmail?
<dognews> what programm can I use for recording mp3 (not wav) files using microphone input? (there is a great programm for win with the name "mp3directcut" - but I can't find something like that for linux)
<livingdaylight> cpk2: that was a bit of  a bombshell... :p
<cpk2> livingdaylight: my gmail account
<cpk2> dognews: why not record and wave and go to mp3? (or better yet flac?)
<cpk2> which i access via kmail
<livingdaylight> cpk2: ah...yes, that makes sense
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i used to do that in Opera
<livingdaylight> cpk2: a bit too much hassle setting up thogh
<cpk2> the gmail web access page is kinda awkward
<Werdna> whoa, the new kubuntu is A+
<cpk2> and setting up kmail to access your gmail account is *simple*
<dognews> cpk2: 1. takes a lot of space 2. a lot of time for reencoding ... it's just easier and faster recording mp3 and then splitting ist directly with e.g. mp3splt ;)
<david_> cpk2: thanks, I was try it before,but it doesn't help
<cpk2> I am assuming krec doesnt do mp3
<livingdaylight> Werdna: yea...just keeps getting better right? :p
<Werdna> :-)
<Werdna> I'm a bit annoyed though, it broked my ndiswrapper
<livingdaylight> Kubuntu You Rock!
<Werdna> where do the "kernel build files" live?
<livingdaylight> *gulp*
<livingdaylight> david_: you there still?
<cpk2> or krecord
<david_> livingdaylight yes, I ' m there
<livingdaylight> david_: so, what's happening?
<Werdna> ah, kernel-build
<david_> livingdaylight: I cant install
<dognews> cpk2: nope, doesn't seem to :(
<livingdaylight> david_: so, you've just installed kubuntu?
<david_> livingdaylight : yes
<livingdaylight> david_: and you've not installed anything on your fresh install ever?
<david_> livingdaylight: no programs
<livingdaylight> david_: no, nothing or no programs?
<dognews> cpk2: krecord either
<david_> livingdaylight: nothing
<cpk2> well there is an app that splits wav into tracks =P
<livingdaylight> david_: ok, and how have you tried to, and what have you tried to install?
<livingdaylight> david_: i need you to be more responsive than you're being if i'm gonna try
<david_> livingdaylight: I click on K-menu and click on Add/remove programs then I input root password and then it say :
<david_> [09:31]  <-- magical_trevsky has left this server ("Konversation terminated!").
<david_> [09:31]  <david_> I install linux and I want to install some programs but it is impossible
<david_> [09:31]  --> solemnwarning-lt has joined this channel (n=solemnwa@cpc3-fare2-0-0-cust598.cos2.cable.ntl.com).
<david_> [09:31]  <solemnwarning-lt> !edgy
<david_> [09:31]  <ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see
<anatema> hi all
<cpk2> well thats odd it certainly shouldnt output the irc channel
<cpk2> =)
<david_> please wait
<david_> and then it say The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<livingdaylight> david_: ok, and that doesn't help, i hear
<livingdaylight> david_: close all that, and try using Adept. Have you tried Adept?
<david_> adept? what is it?
<felixjet> what happen if i do a make install without do "make" before?
<felixjet> xD
<cpk2> or how about following the instructions it gives and doing apt-setup?
<livingdaylight> cpk2: he tried that
<livingdaylight> cpk2: apparently ;)
<cpk2> oh i just read the log more carefully =P
<cpk2> what did apt-setup say?
<livingdaylight> david_: Adept is the gui [graphical utility interface]  front end of APT. You find it in Applications/System
<david_> cpk2: command not found
<Kiongku> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<livingdaylight> Kiongku: lol, that's how you do it :D
<Kiongku> ?
<david_> livingdaylight: it say the same sentences The APT Database....
<cpk2> apt-setup is part of the live cd installer
<Furesho> can kubuntu read windows icons?
<livingdaylight> david_: are you in the live cd? or have you made an installation?
<Kiongku> windows icons?
<david_> livingdaylight: I have made installation on HDD
<Furesho> yeah.
<Furesho> .ico files
<cpk2> david_: and you are booting from the HDD right?
<david_> cpk2: yes
<livingdaylight> david_: ok, ok...geez...i'm only a noob myself. I really don't knw what to suggest. People like cpk2 know much more than i do. I'd say reinstall.
<cpk2> nonsense
<cpk2> reinstall is never an option!
<Kiongku> !icoutils
<ubotu> icoutils: Create and extract MS Windows icons and cursors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (edgy), package size 62 kB, installed size 172 kB
<cpk2> unless you are lazy =)
<livingdaylight> david_: what system have you got?
<Kiongku> Furesho: might be u need that package but no idea
<Emess> wierd, kafeine still wont open
<cpk2> david_: when you do apt-get update what does it say?
<livingdaylight> cpk2: sometimes its got to be an option :>
<david_> livingdaylight: kubuntu 6.06
<Furesho> kthx
<cpk2> livingdaylight: yah, if like i said, you are lazy it's an option =P
<livingdaylight> david_: did you add repositories?
<david_> cpk2: it installed some pacakges from internet buti it doesnt help
<cpk2> david_: update doesnt install anything
<Electrolyte> Today I should hopefully be getting a 6800 GT to test in Kubuntu :)
<cpk2> david_: it didnt give you any errors?
<Electrolyte> Getting rid of my X850XT :)
<david_> livingdaylight: what is it?
<dognews> is there a programm which I can use for doing something like: "record-wav-from-mic | lame - bla.mp3"
<livingdaylight> cpk2: david_ has installed dapper - wondering if he's added edgy repos from the guide
<livingdaylight> david_: lol, if you're asking then you obviously havn't. If you had you'd know
<livingdaylight> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<david_> cpk2: no,no errors
<livingdaylight> david_: repositories are internet based locations where programs are stored. They are graded in mainly 4 categories
<cpk2> david_: ok so do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jucato> actually, 4 compenents per repository... and there are 4 repositories (8, if you include the source repositories...) :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: ahh..thx for claryifying :D
<GnarusLeo> Hi ... I was just wondering if its possible to change the Device Icons automaticly generated for each device by KDE?
* cpk2 prays david_ isnt using edgy repos when he wants dapper
<MetaMorfoziS> if i, with mkdev.sh can't get a noname notebook's sensors values, where the hell the acpi knows? because that switches the fans, or not?
<livingdaylight> cpk2: that is what i was wondering
<cpk2> upgrade is taking an awfully long time
<livingdaylight> cpk2: he's looking for terminal
<cpk2> livingdaylight: eh?
<livingdaylight> cpk2: what?
<cpk2> [01:07]  <livingdaylight> cpk2: he's looking for terminal ???
<livingdaylight> cpk2: yea, to punch in sudo apt-get upgrade
<cpk2> doesnt take that long to find konsole does it?
<livingdaylight> david_: kooohoooooo....have you don't sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Jucato> *cough*done*cough*&
<livingdaylight> cpk2: no, lol, it was a joke
<cpk2> david_: ping
<david_> livingdaylight: I try it,it still works,and install something from internet
<Kiongku> Jucato to the rescue!!
<Jucato> why would I go to the rescue? I'm quite comfy here thank you :)
<livingdaylight> david_: it still works?
<cpk2> david_: upgrade will install stuff from the interent
<cpk2> the internet as well
<pielgrzym> ok, I've got a HUGE problem
<Kiongku> Jucato the lazy hero!
<pielgrzym> system boot up
<pielgrzym> but nothing seems to work
<Jucato> Kiongku: nah. just "the lazy..."
<Kiongku> hahaha
<livingdaylight> Kiongku: Jucato will swoop down to the rescue when all else have failed :)
<pielgrzym> each bash command results with 'command not found" (though kde is running)
<Kiongku> livingdaylight: u mean he'll run away when all else have failed
<pielgrzym> the same goes for kde apps - I get 'service damaged' message
<pielgrzym> pls help people
<livingdaylight> Kiongku: hahaha
<Kiongku> service damaged?
<pielgrzym> Kiongku: yes
<pielgrzym> for example:
* Kiongku wonders what did pielgrzym do with his kde before that
<pielgrzym> Service '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop' is
* Jucato yawns....
<pielgrzym> damaged
<Jucato> O_O
<pielgrzym> it's a CLEAN install
<pielgrzym> It happens usualy at firs boot
<pielgrzym> first
<pielgrzym> next boot is ok
<root> hola
<pielgrzym> could it be related to initng?
<cpk2> i say give it a firm talking to
<livingdaylight> pielgrzym: well thank God for that at least
<Kiongku> hmm
<livingdaylight> root: hola!
<livingdaylight> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<root> como configurar ltsp en kubuntu
<Kiongku> pielgrzym: rather is ur hdd good?.. seems like data corruption o.O?
<root> por favor
<pielgrzym> livingdaylight: cool, but I want to kill a random edgy developer for this shit :[
<pielgrzym> Kiongku: hhd's are fine :(
<livingdaylight> pielgrzym: lol :)
<Kiongku> hmm
<Jucato> hm...
<pielgrzym> cpu usage is constant 75% though I don't do nothing
<livingdaylight> pielgrzym: does it even have to be an Edgy developer?
<Kiongku> kill the cd..
<livingdaylight> Jucato 's interest is being stirred...
<pielgrzym> can't check whats using cpu because nor top neither other commands work
<Jucato> not really
<Jucato> livingdaylight: quite the reverse
<Kiongku> did u try /usr/bin/top?
<livingdaylight> hehe
<pielgrzym> bash: /usr/bin/top: Input/output error
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> mine shows top
<pielgrzym> I can browse the disk
<Jucato> pielgrzym: did anything out of the ordinary happened during your installation?
<Mike2k6> Hello all, im currently a windows users who has just downloaded kubuntu, and ive heard how complex it can be to install linux compared to windows, i have chosen kubuntu and was wondering if anyone could prep me for anything i may run into while installing kubuntu that is not newbie friendly. :)
<Kiongku> something wrong with ur I/O devices..
<cpk2> is there anything in /usr/bin/?
<pielgrzym> but lss doesn't seem to work (IO error)
<pielgrzym> Jucato: nope
<cpk2> Mike2k6: its incredibly easy =)
<pielgrzym> cpk2: there is - next time I boot everything will be fine
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: installing linux is very easy now.. only if u want to configure it a lot then it gets tricky
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: have you heard that?
<Mike2k6> heard what?
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: how easy is windows to install?
<Jucato> pielgrzym: that is really strange then, as this is the first time I've heard of such an issue...
<Mike2k6> very easy, put the cd in, direct bios to boot to cd and thats it.
<cpk2> Mike2k6: actually I would rate kubuntu being easier and faster to install than windows
<Mike2k6> hit the r key and c eky
<pielgrzym> Jucato: what really drives me mad is that noone can reproduce it and thus no dev wants to investigate :(((
<Kiongku> agreed.. windows is so slow
<Mike2k6> well i was informed that i would have to install partitions
<Mike2k6> im fed up with all the spyware and viruses i keep getting on windows with just normal usage.
<Jucato> pielgrzym: not enough reason to want to kill a dev, though :(
<pielgrzym> I'm pretty sure it's due to initng or whatever this is called
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: welcome to Kubuntu - good choice :) you will find it as easy then if not easier - plunk your cd in tray and away you go
<cpk2> Mike2k6: are you planning on keeping windows?
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: ya u need to make partitions but the installer helps u with it
<Mike2k6> cp hell no
<Mike2k6> lol
<Mike2k6> i only got bootleg versions anyways, its probably what karma intended
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: nice.. then do a clean format and the installer handles the remaining
<cpk2> Mike2k6: then you dont need to worry about partitions
<pielgrzym> funny thing is that the apps ran by kde (apps remembered in a session) work :) thats why I can IRC now :)
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: lol, then don't worry about partitions, kill windows. you can select installer to partition automatically
<cpk2> Mike2k6: if you arent saving any partitions then the installer will do the work for you
<Mike2k6> i figure i can use wine for any windows apps i absolutely have to run
<pielgrzym> there's even more
<pielgrzym> if I go to tty1
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: but be warned wine not guaranteed to run al windows programs
<pielgrzym> I CAN'T LOGIN
<pielgrzym> so it's for sure not kde fault
<Mike2k6> kion: well of course not, linux is always in development somehow :-
<Mike2k6> thank god there is free windows alternatives such as kubuntu
<Kiongku> pielgrzym: ur linux is missing something relaly important then.. did u check cd for defects before starting?
<Mike2k6> how long would you say it takes to install kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: do you use windows professionally?
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: 30 mins at most?
<Vipercat> totally new to linux so please excuse stupid questions but what the difference between a tar and a rpm file ?
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: what modem are u using though.. ethernet?
<Mike2k6> yeah yeah rj 45
<pielgrzym> Kiongku: of course :) after destroying my dapper with dist-upgrade I was very, very causious
<livingdaylight> perfect
<Mike2k6> i already downloaded it
<Kiongku> a tar is a compressed file while rpm is the package for red hate distros
<pielgrzym> cautious
<MistaED> Mike2k6: my cdrom was slow on this machine and it took 45 minutes, but on faster machines it has been 20-30 mins on average
<Mike2k6> i was using knoppix the other day just to test linux out when someone reccomended kubuntu
<Kiongku> *red hat
<Kiongku> rj 45 = dial up?
<pielgrzym> ok, guys I'm doing a reboot and hopefully everything will be ok :(
<Mike2k6> rj 45 is another word for an ethernet port
<Mike2k6> rj 11 is the phone jack
<Mike2k6> its a motherboard term
<Kiongku> oh sorry not used to ethernet things a lot though
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: like i said Kubuntu is a good choice. But there are other arguably even friendlier to window users, distros out there
<Vipercat> whats a red hat distro and how do i know which one to use
<Mike2k6> living: i plan to use it first to get used to it and then convert my friends and family, cause windows is suckin nowdays, i got a perfectly good computer with 1gb ram etc and it runs slower than a donkey
<Kiongku> Vipercat: ur currently using the kubuntu distro if ur here.. red hat is just another linux distribution
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: do you already know what window apps you want to run? like i asked is it for personal or business too?
<MistaED> ubuntu/kubuntu is easy but it doesn't dumb anything down to be a windows clone like other easier distros strive to do
<Mike2k6> living: oh just personal apps i guess, however i plan to start a business one day
<livingdaylight> MistaED: i agree, but for some a linux window clone may be preferable
* Jucato just wished it was easy to customize USplash...
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: dude, then its perfect
<Mike2k6> living: like xandros lol
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: go have a test drive with the cd
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: lol, you know already :p Linspire too
<Mike2k6> kion: tested knoppix live cd last night
<Mike2k6> well ill be back in around 20-30 mins then, or not, ill let ya know how it goes
<david_> THANK YOU ALL ESPECIALLY LIVINGDAYLIGHT AND CPK2, it run and I can install programs
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: now test kubuntu :P and i u like it just start the conversion right away and we talk about fine tunings later..
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: what Kiongku means is test with teh kubuntu live cd and when you feel ready just click 'Installer'
<livingdaylight> david_: Kool, what happened?
<Kiongku> His pc was enlightened by the power of livingdaylight and cpk2
<Mike2k6> living: oh? does the cd have a formatting program on it like the windows xp cd? cause waiting for your comp to format using dos takes FOREVER and a day
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: oh, and see you on the other side shortly :)
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: is has its own format program with the installer
<david_> livingdaylight: I try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mike2k6> AMEN KIONGKU!
<Mike2k6> lol
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: think the format is quite fast and stratight forward
<Mike2k6> ciao my new friends! lol
<Mike2k6> 1 thing tho.
<Mike2k6> eff windows.
<Kiongku> well i just upgrade to egy 2 days ago.. crashed yesterday and reinstalled and already set up XD
<Kiongku> i still dunt know what the heck kdesu went into
<livingdaylight> Kiongku: did kedsu cause you trouble?
<Kiongku> livingdaylight: yup like.. not working
<Kiongku> what does cpk means?
<livingdaylight> woah...cpk1 soon you will just be cpk?
<pielgrzym> now everything is fine
<Kiongku> Captain Power Kool
<pielgrzym> what part of system is responsible for running applications?
<livingdaylight> Kiongku: i also experienced trouble with kdesu ..... i think [was yesterday afterall] 
<Kiongku> hahah
<Kiongku> pielgrzym: running? kde programs?
<cpk1> livingdaylight: i finally got cpk1 to be dropped =D
<Vipercat> what file type do i need to download to installa program onto kubuntu and what do i use to install it ?
<pielgrzym> Kiongku: running all programs, services etc. something very close to kernel? a kernel? :)
<cpk1> livingdaylight: and no, i like cpk1 more than cpk =)
<Kiongku> Vipercat: look for adept
<Kiongku> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<pielgrzym> I'm making a bug report and have to choose a package :)
* Ropechoborra Buenas! =)
<Kiongku> pielgrzym: i'm not so technical as that.. i only know that i need a terminal and i just call them XD..
<duane> how the hell can i make kde save sessions on logout and reload previous session on logout?
<duane> i cant find the option anymore
<Kiongku> duane: press alt+F2 then type kcontrol and go look
<eilker> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Kiongku> bleh.. not puttin a server..
<Kiongku> LOl the client and the user left
<Kiongku> now missing only server
<eilker> !apache > eilker
<Kiongku> !apache > Kiongku
<eeos> has anyone been able to use microsoft internet explorer on kubuntu using wine?
<xsacha> yes
<Jucato> eeos: ies4linux
<xsacha> i dunno about ie7
<eeos> xsacha can you give me some hints
<xsacha> the distro shouldnt really matter eeos
<eeos> xsacha I need ie 6 something
<eeos> xsacha I was used to mandriva, was quite quick to configure
<dudemeister> i have a question about upgrading to edge. i have some hand-compiled programs and an alternative window manager installed. when i do the upgrade will it all be kept?
<eeos> xsacha having problem with kubuntu
<xsacha> what's problem?
<Jucato> eeos: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<eeos> Jucato thanks
<eeos> xsacha installed wine, cannot find winecfg
<livingdaylight> Wine is just something i drink - never install
<xsacha> oh, just type in: winecfg ?
<Jucato> eeos: Alt+F2, "winecfg"
<Jucato> *but*
<eeos> Jucato thanks for the link!
<eeos> Jucato xsacha  followed documentation, winecfg is not on the system :(
<Jucato> if you press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", there's a Wine Configuration GUI in the Administration group
<livingdaylight> Wondering: Do folks in Kubuntu use Konqueror for browsing or immediately install Firefox?
<xsacha> if you installed it, it should have gone to /usr/bin/winecfg
<cpk1> I'm using konq
<cpk1> they seem the same to me
<xsacha> eeos: what method of installation? did you use the debs for 0.9.24?
<eeos> xsacha it is not there, cannot find it with whereis
<Jucato> cpk1: it would be useful if you're trying to develop for cross-browser compatibility
<livingdaylight> cpk1: they look quite different things. Yes, of course they are browser clients.
<eeos> xsacha I used the recommended repository on winehq
<xsacha> argh, why not use the kubuntu one?
<Jucato> eeos: you're on Dapper, I presume?
<livingdaylight> cpk1: And Konqueror doesn't have all the add-ons /Extensions available, ami right?
<eeos> Jucato yes
<cpk1> xsacha: because the wine in the default repos is *old*
<xsacha> is it only on edgy?
* Jucato wonders why Konqi would need extensions...
<cpk1> livingdaylight: such as what?
<xsacha> i got 0.9.23 deb last week
<Jucato> xsacha: no. but the winehq repo is only for Dapper
<livingdaylight> cpk1: well, FF comes with hundreds of extensions and themes, dictionaries mail notifiers etc etc...
<Jucato> eeos: that would be strange, since winecfg comes with wine automatically
<eeos> Jucato xsacha could it e that I am using kubuntu for amd64?
<Jucato> oh!
<Jucato> yes of course
<xsacha> i am also using amd64 kubuntu
<xsacha> but use 32-bit wine still, run it with linux32
<Jucato> I though wine only works on 32bit?
<cpk1> livingdaylight: the only thing that I used in FF was adblock and konq has one already
<wedgeV> livingdaylight: thats why i use firefox now again, i'm used to some of those extension
<Jucato> ah there
<eeos> xsacha COULD YOU EXPLAIN THE 32 BIT THING?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: just a matter of personal preference. even though Fx has hundreds of extensions, I have no need of any of them. so extensions are not a convincing factor for *me* :)
<eeos> xsacha sorry for uppercae
<livingdaylight> Jucato: naturally, yes...
<xsacha> do you have linux32? there's only a 32-bit version and it iwll install as 32-bit, so no need to worry.. just need linux32 (and the libs) to run it
<cpk1> Jucato: ditto
<Kiongku> kopete + msn = bad combo
<xsacha> it doesnt change the fact that you dont have winecfg -- and you need it :P
<cpk1> although I have a bit of a browser problem right now...
<Jucato> now, Google services, on the other hand, is a *big* convincing factor for me to use Fx *sometimes*
<cpk1> google services?
<xsacha> ajax...
<Jucato> cpk1: google products
<wedgeV> they work fine in konqueror for me
<eeos> xsacha how do I force installtion of wine 32 bit?
<Jucato> Reader, Blogger, Docs & Spreadsheets, Calendar, Page Creator
<xsacha> wine will *only* install as 32-bit,
<Jucato> Notebook, Picasa Web
<eeos> xsacha do I downloa dpackages and then install, or do I create a chroot?
<Jucato> only Gmail works perfectly
<xsacha> eeos: it's just a normal install..
<xsacha> did you do a howto?
<xsacha> you might need --force-architecture ?
<cpk1> you use gmail in your browser?
<cpk1> pretty sure you need a chroot
<Jucato> cpk1: only to "mark as read" the e-mails
<xsacha> no
<cpk1> Jucato: I have 300 unread if I open gmail in a browser =)
<Jucato> cpk1: hehe.. that's why
<cpk1> Jucato: and i think there is an option to mark them as read when you get them via pop3
<Jucato> and it's extremely hard to mark them all! :)
<Jucato> cpk1: no. POP3 doesn't do that afaik
<xsacha> try this eeos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<eeos> xsacha sorry, I do not know about the --force-architecture. could you please axplain.
<Jucato> it only deletes from the server once downloaded
<xsacha> sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i wine_0.9.23~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<felixjet> where is the option to create that button in the titlebars to collapse the window
<xsacha> this is exact line i used
<Jucato> felixjet: you mean shading windows?
<xsacha> it works on edgy too, i used the dapper one on edgy :P
<felixjet> Jucato:  its a button at the left of toolbar, that when u press it, the whole window "hide" in the tool bar, and click again and it expand
<felixjet> do you understand?
<xsacha> sounds like shade
<felixjet> i dunno how is tech name
<xsacha> double click the titlebar
<duane> how can i get kde to save and reload previous session at startup?
<Jucato> toolbar or the window titlebar?
<duane> i cant find the option
<felixjet> titlebar
<xsacha> (unless, like me you changed double click to maximise :))
<duane> there was a session thing in control center in dapper
<Jucato> duane: Edgy?
<felixjet> it maximize xsacha :(
<Jucato> duane: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<xsacha> you changed it too? :)
<felixjet> wait, can i paste here a url with an image?
<Jucato> felixjet: yes
<duane> 5hqnkw
<duane> thankks
<xsacha> felxijet: we know what you mean
<xsacha> felixjet: just what do you want to do?
<felixjet> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre2/13969-2.jpg
<xsacha> felixjet: do you want to change it? it's in system settings->desktop->window behaviour
* Jucato waits for the image to load
<Jucato> xsacha: I think he wants the button
<xsacha> ohh
<Jucato> felixjet: do you want the button on your title bar?
<felixjet> the icons to expand/collapse window
<felixjet> yaya
<felixjet> im looking in window behaviour but nothing related
<Jucato> felixjet: System Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decorations -> Buttons tab -> check "Use custom titlebar button positions" and drag and drop to your heart's content
<felixjet> omg
<felixjet> i was looking at the other button tab
<Jucato> ??
<xsacha> :)
<felixjet> the one inside window behaviour
<xsacha> can just drag shade up
<felixjet> thanks !
* Jucato whistles gleefully
<felixjet> i love that powerfull button hah
<xsacha> it definately shouldnt be on double click as default
<xsacha> maybe they wanna save space
<felixjet> i got maximize as default when i installed kubuntu
<xsacha> :S
* Jucato can't get FC 3 installed in Qemu... :P
<Kiongku> Qemu?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> didn't want to use VMWare this time, as it installs and sets up stuff that don't get removed when uninstalled...
<xsacha> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Kiongku> duh
<Jucato> xsacha: yeah I'm actually staring at that right now
<Jucato> maybe something with the FC 3 installer lol
<xsacha> is there any emulator doing video acceleration you know of?
<duane> damn im kinda pissed i cant get beryl to work :(
<Jucato> xsacha: virtually impossible for now...
<duane> at least my external soundcard works tho
<xsacha> :(
<Jucato> VMWare is working on something like that though, but beta is only available on VMWare Workstation
<xsacha> i was hoping virtual pc 2007 would do it.. but it just turned out to be identical to virtual pc 2004 :( with some non-video acceleration
<Jucato> virtual pc.. never heard of them...
<wedge_> duane: what external soundcard do you have?
<xsacha> they even left the copyright 2003 and "virtual pc 2004" on virtual pc 2007 lol
<eeos> xsacha thanks for the link you sent me, I am studyying it!
<duane> wedge_: audiotrak maya44usb
<Jucato> lol
<xsacha> i guess they dont care about VPC anymore as its free now
<wedge_> duane: is recording working too?
<duane> wedge_: havent tried to record
<duane> i do i all my recording in xp
<wedge_> ah, ok
<eeos> xsacha i hope it works well on 6.06, I am scared about upgrading to 6.10 because I performed many modification, compilations on the system
<xsacha> :P
<Kiongku> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Jucato> lol I think I know where I went wrong...
<xsacha> about recording.. for some reason my sound recorder isnt getting much input... i have mic on 100% and when i speak into it i hear this little tiny voice in background
<xsacha> the input level shows it hit max
<xsacha> in KRecord
<xsacha> hmm another thing i notice... input level starts at -100 dB and goes up to 0 :S
<Kiongku> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Kiongku> thats the 3d desktop?
<Jucato> next week, prepping myself to try out... Beryl!! :)
<Jucato> Kiongku: the one with the cube, yes
<Jucato> but there's an app called 3D Desktop, too. nothing to do with it
<xsacha> beryl is fork of it (compiz) with improved eye candy :)
<Jucato> yep yep
<Jucato> more updated too
<Kiongku> bleh.. i like the eye cnady of e
<xsacha> that's called eye candy? :S
<Jucato> bleh
<Kiongku> *candy..  not goign to mess with 3d yet
<xsacha> :P
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> xsacha: well, since I'm on edgy, and perfectly confident with my install... time to dive in! :)
<Jucato> this is the time to be edgy and go over the edge!!
<Kiongku> i already dived in e :P but no one followed..
<[H5N1] > Lucky you
<[H5N1] > I can't install edgy.
<xsacha> Jucato: from edgy i just installed beryl+emerald and then type in "beryl" -- working straight off :)
<luca_b> I am using a production machine on edgy, currently.
<[H5N1] > No root filsystem bug for me
<xsacha> the open source drivers + aiglx just worked out of box
<Mike2k6> Guess who's back, back agai lol
<[H5N1] > :/
<Jucato> luca_b: whoa! brave soul :)
<Mike2k6> hrm
<xsacha> wouldnt run beryl on that luca_b .. i've had 2 completely random X restarts related to beryl so far this week
<artefact2> hi all
<Mike2k6> hi
<artefact2> how do i install macromedia flash for Konqueror ? :D
<Jucato> !flash | artefact2
<ubotu> artefact2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mike2k6> anyone notice that the web browsing on kubuntu is a little slower than xp?
<xsacha> nup
<Jucato> Mike2k6: you were running on a Live CD. everything will be slower
<artefact2> Jucato > thx :)
<Mike2k6> i "was" lol
<Mike2k6> i just got done installing it
<Mike2k6> only took 15 mins :-)
<Jucato> ah
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: hahaha told u
<Mike2k6> now i got nothing but kubuntu on here "-p
<Mike2k6> it was soo ez..... ezier than xp actually.
<Jucato> Mike2k6: well, didn't notice if it was slower or not.
<Mike2k6> and cool cause you can still browse the web n stuff while you install it lol
<Jucato> Mike2k6: it could be some IPv6 thingy...
<Jucato> yeah that's cool. you could even chat while installing
<Mike2k6> could be someone downloading porn on the network too lol
<xsacha> lol
<Jucato> lol
<luca_b> Jucato: I don't use fancy xgl beryl stuff though
<Mike2k6> nahhh, that never happens
<Mike2k6> speaking of downloading porn, is there a p2p client like limewire i can get?
<Jucato> but browsing/chatting while installing will really make things slow
<Mike2k6> for mp3 purposes of course
<Mike2k6> lol
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: hmm that harder to say
<xsacha> Mike2k6: frostwire would be same as limewire, but there are other apps
<cpk1> Mike2k6: you can use frostwire but bit torrent is much better
<Mike2k6> whats reccomended?
<cpk1> use a bit torrent client
<xsacha> hard to recommend one, too many :P
<Jucato> frostwire is a bit of a trouble right now...
<Mike2k6> bah humbug
<xsacha> i only use what i use because im too lazy to checkout alternatives
<Jucato> wouldn't recommend it right now :)
<cpk1> Mike2k6: are you familiar with bit torrent?
<Mike2k6> cpk: yeah, i had bitlord and bitcomet for a bit
<artefact2> Jucato > it works, thx ^^
<xsacha> KTorrent comes with kubuntu
<cpk1> and azureus is pretty nice too
<Mike2k6> whats a good one for linux? this should be interesting seeing as how i never have installed an app on linux before
<duane> calc dmix
<Jucato> artefact2: no problem
<Mike2k6> i heard about azureus being cool
<bioticpro> Anyone here use KMLdonkey? (I need config help)
<cpk1> ktorrent should already be installed
<Jucato> Mike2k6: KTorrent, a bittorrent client, is installed by default already
<Mike2k6> lets check it out :-p
<cpk1> Mike2k6: are you using edgy or dapper?
<Mike2k6> edgy
<cpk1> ok good that means if you want to use azureus it will actually work =)
<Mike2k6> amen brother
* cpk1 sees that he will want to upgrade to edgy after a month or so
<cpk1> I am guessing that dapper wont be getting as many updates to multiverse and universe
<Mike2k6> bahh humbug im going to download azureus
<Jucato> ??
<Mike2k6> should i download azureus from source forge or what?
* cpk1 waits for Mike2k6 to remark that he cant find azureus in adept
<xsacha> !azureus | Mike2k6
<ubotu> Mike2k6: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<xsacha> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<luca_b> Mike2k6: it is a matter of preference, personally I *wouldn't* use azureus unless you need some of its functionality
<xsacha> it's in adept Mike2k6
<Mike2k6> well i just want the limewire like experience where you select "audio" and search for your stuff
<Jucato> because Azureus uses Java, which, depending on your system, might slow things a bit...
<cpk1> at least using azureus will get him to set up the sun java =P
<cpk1> Mike2k6: no bit torrent client is like that
<Mike2k6> well im on a p4 2.0ghz, 1gb corsair ddr400, and 100gb ata 133 hdd
<xsacha> he wants a network client gnutella/openft
<Mike2k6> 128mb geforce mx4000 ddr vid card
<Mike2k6> yeah a gnutella port or something
<zurciu> hello everybody:)
<xsacha> this: http://rocbo.lautre.net/spip/IMG/png/frostwire-small.png
<Mike2k6> well im not looking for jail time either if you know what i mean
<zurciu> have just installed linux :D
<xsacha> this is frostwire Mike2k6: http://www.cybersource.us/images/screenshots/frostwire.jpg
<Mike2k6> yeah thats exactly what im lookin for
<Mike2k6> however the roomer is they are in trouble yeah?
<xsacha> they are? :S
<Mike2k6> isnt that what cpk said?
<Mike2k6> nahh not cpk
<Mike2k6> [04:15]  <Jucato> frostwire is a bit of a trouble right now...
<Jucato> afaik, there's a problem with the Frostwire script in Edgy
* Mike2k6 faints
<Mike2k6> wouldnt hurt to try it out
<xsacha> !frostwire | Mike2k6
<ubotu> Mike2k6: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cpk1> IMO bit torrent is far supperior to any gnutella type protocol
<cpk1> remove a p from there
<Mike2k6> depends, bit torrent requires the use of a web browser of some sort.
<Mike2k6> having to wait for load times of web pages can suck
<cpk1> huh?
<xsacha> for searching for torrents he means
<cpk1> you still have to wait for a search no matter what
<Mike2k6> dont you have to use like a website such as torrentspy?
<Jucato> Mike2k6: KTorrent has an embedded browser :)
<xsacha> but still have to search :P
<cpk1> yes... but either way you are still using a search
<cpk1> which you need to wait for
<Mike2k6> i guess its just self pref
<xsacha> suckers who dont have KTelepathy yet
<Mike2k6> its just every time i tried to get a file on torrents in the past it would just download at like 20kb/s and no faster, no matter what file i was trying to get even with 100000seeders or w/e it claimed
<cpk1> well it could have been user error =)
<Mike2k6> most likely
<xsacha> i find it hard to find seeds
<Mike2k6> amen xsacha
<xsacha> i downloaded this movie @ 800KB/s...
<xsacha> at 97%, i lost all seeds
* cpk1 has gotten 500kB/s down all the time
<xsacha> almost 2 days later, it's still at 97%
<Mike2k6> cause you werent sharing!
<xsacha> naah i was sharing
<Mike2k6> The file http://www.peercommons.com/frostwire/4.10.9/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<xsacha> there's 30 leechers and 0 seeders right now,..
<cpk1> Mike2k6: use apt-get
<cpk1> or adept
<Mike2k6> as easy as its put...... i dont get what your saying
<Mike2k6> lol
<Mike2k6> its like telling me to get into my farrari..... but i never seen it before
<cpk1> Mike2k6: open a terminal (konsole)
<cpk1> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<cpk1> oh hrmm
<xsacha> Mike2k6: check your driveway, your apt-get(ferrarri) is waiting
<cpk1> well apparently frostwire isnt in the repos
<xsacha> it isnt :(
<Mike2k6> lol @ xsacha, they got a tar and a zip i can downloaded besides the .deb
<xsacha> just need the .deb
<Mike2k6> ok i got a console open, do i type apt-get link
<cpk1> Mike2k6: download the .deb
<Jucato> no debs. just scripts that might not run because of the switch from BASH to DASH
<cpk1> Mike2k6: it wont be AS easy because you actually need to download the deb
<Mike2k6> ok so frostwire is a no go, in other words
<cpk1> Jucato: .debs might fail because of DASH?
<xsacha> im sure there's people running kubuntu right now who have never used anything buy adept :)
<xsacha> but
<Jucato> cpk1: I said "script"
<Mike2k6> meow meow meow meow.....
<Mike2k6> lol
<cpk1> Mike2k6: no frostwire is fine, download the .deb from frostwire.com
<Mike2k6> so rightclick and click save as?
<Mike2k6> and save it as something.deb?
<Mike2k6> cause just clicking the link strait opens up kate, and tells me its a binary file and saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<xsacha> should just need left click, then save as
<xsacha> oh.. kate.. evil
<Mike2k6>  nod
<cpk1> Mike2k6: i noticed, so yeah right click and save as =)
<xsacha> ok, right click, save as
<Mike2k6> so name it something.deb?
<Mike2k6> right, cause the default input is download.php
<xsacha> oh.. :S
<Mike2k6> and i dont think thats what im aiming for
<xsacha> huh?
<Jucato> just rename it as .deb and it will be fine I think
<Mike2k6> we shall see!
<Jucato> can you give me the link so I can confirm?
<cpk1> doesnt really matter as long as you rename to .deb
<Sharketor> hello all
<sparr> so...  dash vs bash vs sh.  opinions?
<Jucato> afaik, that's true :)
<Jucato> sparr: sh is bash
<cpk1> Jucato: kget is dumb and likes to name everything download.php
<Jucato> or rather, a symlink (I thnk)
<xsacha> dash to your nearest dash and bash it up
<Jucato> cpk1: not always... I think it has something to do with webpages too
<Sharketor> why konsole and konversation start automatically on boot?????
<xsacha> cause they are in startup
<cpk1> downtown area shuttle? why would i want to beat that up?
<Kiongku> no lol
<Kiongku> bcoz of session
<Kiongku> probably was left open when last logged in
<Jucato> Sharketor: you left them open when you logged out
<cpk1> you logged out when they were open?
<Kiongku> Jucato: was saying that
<cpk1> Mike2k6: you get the .deb downloaded?
<Jucato> yeah
<Mike2k6> ok this is confusing me, the link is to a php page right, however it has one of those damn php commands in the url ?=http:/blah/file.deb
<Sharketor> I don'e know, maybe it is so
<Mike2k6> so i cant access the link to the deb
<Sharketor> :)
<skylermoon> Hi! :)
<sparr> Jucato: that depends on what version of ubuntu you run.  or which packages you install.  both bash and dash can provide /bin/sh
<Mike2k6> i input the link http://www.peercommons.com/frostwire/4.10.9/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb into the konqueror browser and it opens it up into the browser.
<Mike2k6> which is ghey....
<skylermoon> So this is the first time I have actually installed kubuntu
<Sharketor> xsacha: how can I see what is in startup???
<xsacha> it's not in startup :P
<Jucato> Mike2k6: why would you put it in the browser?
<xsacha> but startup is in systemsetting->advanced
<Mike2k6> where else am i gonna put it?
<cpk1> Mike2k6: http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://mirror1.peercommons.net/frostwire/4.10.9/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb just do save as
<Mike2k6> yeah but that would be saving the php file wouldnt it?
<Mike2k6> since it directs you to the php page, and then to the file.
<cpk1> Mike2k6: noooooooooooooooooo, save it as frostwire.deb
<Mike2k6> ok! lol
<Jucato> rename the download.php as frostwire.deb
<Sharketor> ok
<cpk1> or name it skgfddfljld.deb or fgjdsgur.deb whatever you want as long as it ends in .deb
<Mike2k6> we are making progress hehe
<Itay> Can I install Ubuntu via chroot?
<Mike2k6> ok
<Mike2k6> well i got it downloaded
<cpk1> Mike2k6: where did you download it? your home directory?
<Mike2k6> yep
<eeos> Jucato xsacha wow! it works wonderfully! THANKS A LOT!
<Mike2k6> in meiner hause directory
<Mike2k6> eeos: don't it tho?
<is_null> hello everybody, the machine just got a fresh install of current kubuntu distro, it won't boot : atiixp: codec reset timout, any help please ?
<cpk1> Mike2k6: so open a terminal (konsole) and type sudo dkpg install frostwire.deb
<eeos> Jucato xsacha I could install 3 versions on microsft ie
<Jucato> cpk1: he can just right-click :)
<Mike2k6> where do i access a terminal app?
<Jucato> eeos: hehe nice! :)
<Mike2k6> juc: oh sir?
<is_null> i'll try a chroot if this can't be fixed through grub
<eeos>  Jucato xsacha very smoothly. I am very grateful to you two. :)
<cpk1> Jucato: oh oops, me and my CLI =X
<Mike2k6> cpk right click and do what?
<Mike2k6> so many options.
<eeos>  Jucato xsacha I am only missing ms ie 7 now (only for tests of course)
<xsacha> there's a right click->install?
<Jucato> cpk1: it's ok :)
<Mike2k6> xsacha have mercy on the newb.
<Jucato> Mike2k6: right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> install Package
<Jucato> xsacha: since Dapper :)
<xsacha> ill have to check that out sometime
<Jucato> cpk1: it's the prerogative of the one helping :)
<Mike2k6> ok i installed it i guess
<Mike2k6> where is it?
<Jucato> xsacha: nothing spectacular. it's just xterm launched withthe dpkg command :)
<xsacha> lol
* Mike2k6 checks xsacha's coat pocket.....
* Mike2k6 shakes head "nope, not in there"
<Jucato> s/withthe/with the
<Jucato> Mike2k6: check in your K Menu
<cpk1> Mike2k6: in your bin probably, and in the kmenu
<Jucato> possibly in the Internet sub-menu
<Mike2k6> ok
* Mike2k6 goes to the corney
<Mike2k6> corner*
<cpk1> does edgy update the kmenu right away now?
<Mike2k6> yeah
<xsacha> ill try installing frostwire too :) yeah cpk1.. for me anyway
<Mike2k6> it was in the internet sub
<Mike2k6> however it said loading, and then it dissappeared on me
<Jucato> cpk1: it does now :)
<xsacha> wget to get the file so i didnt need to mess around with that kate or download.php :)
* Mike2k6 slaps FrostWire "You Tink!"
<cpk1> and is dapper going to get updates besides security ones?
<xsacha> using konqueror to install is so hard, gotta find the file in this mess lol
<Mike2k6> ok frostwire isnt working, i click on it, it shows up in the task bar, i hover my mouse over it, shows "loading application" about 10 seconds passes and then it dissappears.
* Mike2k6 thinks of killing frostwire.
<xsacha> ah damn :(
<xsacha> i have same thing
<Mike2k6> i need mp3s!!!!
<cpk1> run it from terminal
<Mike2k6> kk
<cpk1> see what it says
<xsacha> runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<Mike2k6> terminal? you mean a console window?
<cpk1> yeah
<Mike2k6> how do i access that?
<Jucato> same banana :)
<is_null> hello eveybody, this is what i get when trying to boot from a fresh install : http://pastebin.ca/230622 any help please ?
<Jucato> told yah about the scripts :)
<cpk1> and there is a fix for that error =)
<xsacha> grr
<cpk1> kdesu kate /usr/bin/frostwire
<Mike2k6> nvm found it
* Jucato wishes cpk1 luck in making it work :)
<cpk1> change sh runFrost.sh to bash runFrost.sh
<Mike2k6> how do i run frostwire from terminal?
<cpk1> Jucato: I sure dont want frostwire =)
<cpk1> Mike2k6: xsacha already gave us the error =)
<Jucato> cpk1: er.. don't you have to change #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash ?
<is_null> Mike2k6: maybe you need to chmod x+r runFrost.sh
<Mike2k6> is_null reminds me of a webserver the way you talk.
<xsacha> after fixing the script, i get another error :P You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<sparr> cpk1: what Jucato said
<sparr> cpk1: that way you dont have to call it with bash
<Jucato> to be honest, I think even gnomefreak was having problems trying to make that script run
* Mike2k6 dies
<Jucato> xsacha: Sun Java :P
<xsacha> script runs fine now Jucato :) just had it go in bash like cpk1 said
<cpk1> well um ok i dont actually have frostwire installed so =P going blind
<Mike2k6> xasacha teach me the jedi way!
<Mike2k6> sorry for the typo
<xsacha> [20:50]  <cpk1> kdesu kate /usr/bin/frostwire
<cpk1> Mike2k6: open konsole and do kdesu kate /usr/bin/frostwire
<cpk1> why change to dash?
<cpk1> and what does da stand for?
<is_null> Mike2k6: what do you mean ?
<cpk1> Mike2k6: once kate is open change sh runFrost.sh to bash runFrost.sh
<Jucato> cpk1: Debian Almquist Shell
<Mike2k6> kate opens up
* livingdaylight looks on in amusement
<xsacha> had to be ahead of bash and they couldnt use cash ;)
<Jucato> cpk1: DASH is a Linux port of ash, which is a BSD shell
<Jucato> xsacha: well, there's csh already :)
<xsacha> yeah c shell, no a in it though
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: is Kubuntu rocking your boat?
<Jucato> well the "a" stands for Almquist
<Jucato> while in BASH it's Bourne Again Shell ...
<Mike2k6> living: at the moment im fighting with frostwire, but its running faster than the live CD lol
<Mike2k6> ok im still having problems with frostwire
<cpk1> Mike2k6: did you change what I said?
<Mike2k6> yeah, it opened up a kate window
<Mike2k6> i saw where it said sh frostwire.sh or w/e
<Mike2k6> changed the sh to bash
<Mike2k6> file>save
<xsacha> good, now you can exit out
<xsacha> now you need java
<Mike2k6> ok, lets get java!
<cpk1> hah frostwire uses java?
<Mike2k6> with two vanilla creamers pls
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: have you used Adept yet?
<Mike2k6> living: negetive, sir!
<Mike2k6> lol
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: lol, that 's your ferrari
<cpk1> frostwire isnt in the repos
<xsacha> yes cpk1 lol
<cpk1> but java is
<Mike2k6> repo? i own my car thank you.
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: open adept Applications>System
<cpk1> you need to install sun-java5-jre
<livingdaylight> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<davidenik> hi guys
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: repo=repositories, where all the goodies are
<Jucato> lol not reposession :)
<Mike2k6> opening adept manager
<Mike2k6> ahh lol
<davidenik> do you know some programs like "Frontpage" for Website builiding???
<cpk1> Mike2k6: you can use adept (puny little civic) or you can use apt-get (the real deal ferrari) =D
<Mike2k6> ok adept did the same thing frostwire did,.
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: install synaptic
<xsacha> lol
<xsacha> that's a bit drastic
* Mike2k6 takes a duke in his chair.
<cpk1> just use apt-get
<livingdaylight> cpk1: lol, but adept /synaptic lets you search for stuff easier
<Mike2k6> adept wont open
<Jucato> davidenik: Quanta Plus or Nvu
<Mike2k6> adepts being gay, lets go with apt!
<cpk1> livingdaylight: apt-cache search is hard?
<Mike2k6> the real deal!
<xsacha> adept types the apt-get for you:)
<Mike2k6> cpk how do i step into the driver seat of apt?
<cpk1> Mike2k6: open up a konsole
<davidenik> Jucato: but it's simple like Frontpage?
<Mike2k6> ok
<davidenik> because i don't know too much about html
<Jucato> davidenik: yeah I think so
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Mike2k6> davidenik: html comes with practice
<livingdaylight> cpk1: true, apt-cache is easy when you know. The seach tab in synaptic is easier for those who don't :p
<xsacha> i dont think he wants the plugin... sun-java5-jre
<Mike2k6> E; couldnt find
<cpk1> Mike2k6: first you need to get a better engine, so kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list (after apt-get install sun-java5-plugin doesnt work)
<livingdaylight> xsacha: the plugin will install the others
<xsacha> oh ok
<MistaED> mike2k6: from my experience, adept is more headaches than anything, i recommend synaptic even though it's a gnome/gtk app, some probably don't agree with me though
<Jaeke555> Umm, Can anyone help me with some WLAN issues with my kubuntu...?
<Mike2k6> ok alot of people are talking to me at once, i need some calirty.
<Mike2k6> clarity*
<MistaED> haha, sorry
<cpk1> Mike2k6: do what I said ^^
<Mike2k6> i got 2x adept rules and 3x adept sucks
<Mike2k6> lol
<livingdaylight> MistaED: that is why the first thing i recommended Mike2k6 is to install synaptic
<xsacha> lol
<MistaED> :)
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: did you do what i said ?
<xsacha> of course not
<cpk1> Mike2k6: tell me when kate opens up sources.list
<Mike2k6> [05:02]  <cpk1> Mike2k6: do what I said ^^
<Mike2k6> [05:02]  <livingdaylight> Mike2k6: did you do what i said ?
<xsacha> lol
<Mike2k6> jesus
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: sudo apt-get installsun-java5-plugin
<xsacha> livingdaylight: it's not in default repositories
<Mike2k6> i did what cpk1 said >.<;
<livingdaylight> hehe
<Mike2k6> kate opened up again
<cpk1> livingdaylight: this is a virgin install (no universe or multiverse)
<livingdaylight> what did cpk1say?
<Mike2k6> i still love you though living
<livingdaylight> ahhh....
<Mike2k6> he said to do some kedsu with kate stuff
<cpk1> Mike2k6: delete the # from the lines with multiverse and universe in them
<Mike2k6> darn you, its alot of work but this is a learning experience
<livingdaylight> cpk1: really, why the repos dont just come installed at least universe and multiverse. Its the first thing everyone has to sort out after a Fresh install
<Kiongku> mwahahahahha
<xsacha> there's a gui way for all of this.. but a lot of are so used to these console method
* Kiongku does an evil laugh
<cpk1> livingdaylight: because they have things like mp3 libs, and his adept didnt work so we are using kate =)
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: once youget your repos sorted out you wont need to touch it again. You'll have over 20,000 packages at your finger tips
<Kiongku> its quite easy after a while.. sounds hard only at first
<xsacha> adept doesnt work occasionly, if you run it again it'll work :)
<Mike2k6> :cpk : ok there was two lines, i read the instructions like a real man would.
<xsacha> it's like every second time it doesnt run or something, i just checked ps and i had 3 adept_manager's running lol
<Mike2k6> yeah i read a little bit on that ps -aux |more
<Mike2k6> and kill 6666!
<Mike2k6> kill them all muhahaha
<Mike2k6> anyways...
<cpk1> Mike2k6: you deleted the # from the lines that had universe and multiverse right?
<Mike2k6> and multiverse?!?
<Mike2k6> not multiverse but i suppose i can retype my stuff
<sorush20> hello
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> what is the hell I sgoing
<sorush20> salam..
<cpk1> might as well do multiverse, they are usually on the same line
<cpk1> actually you need multiverse for java
<duane> calc dmix
<cpk1> so yes you need to uncomment multiverse
<livingdaylight> sorush20: hi
<xsacha> multiverse is down the bottom Mike2k6
<xsacha> above security
<livingdaylight> sorush20: what is going on is this is a #kubuntu channel
<livingdaylight> sorush20: but it is not a mosque... :)
<sorush20> my cdroms is not auto mounting what do I do and what do I need to install ?
<livingdaylight> sorush20: pray to Allah..
<Mike2k6> ok yes
<Mike2k6> cpk1 we are on the same page, it was about 4 lines in total or so
<Mike2k6> you can tell the diff by the single # or double ##
<MidMark> hi
<Mike2k6> living: dear allah, if your out there, somewhere.
<cpk1> Mike2k6: huh? you were deleting #'s not adding them
<MidMark> if I want to install a package and all its dependecies
<MidMark> what I have to add to apt-get?
<Mike2k6> cpk1 i know, im just telling you how i identified the lines that needed the #'s deleted
<Mike2k6> lines with # deb abunchashithere
<livingdaylight> MidMark: you don't add anyting to apt-get. Apt-get installs and sorts out dependency issues
<cpk1> # and ## will both be commented out
<MidMark> livingdaylight: a friend of mine upgraded from dapper
<cpk1> Mike2k6: after you uncomment the lines save and close kate
<Mike2k6> i know, ive taken programming classes before.
<MidMark> and kubuntu-desktop wasn't updated
<Mike2k6> done
<Mike2k6> its just like <!-- in html
<cpk1> Mike2k6: sudo apt-get update
<MidMark> so I've said to do: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cpk1> Mike2k6: once that is done then sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<xsacha> i'd just like to add that mike's adept_manager that failed to launch is most likely still running..
<MidMark> but apt-get said that hwdb-client-kde and language-selector-qt aren't installed
<cpk1> hehe i just realized that =)
<cpk1> so we will see
<sorush20> what do I do to auto mount?
<xsacha> sorush20: in your /etc/fstab file you must add the cdrom
<xsacha> or if it's on noauto, change it to auto
<Mike2k6> e: package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<sorush20> shouldn't that be added already xsacha
<xsacha> not necessarily
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: at some point check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<cpk1> well no lock error
<Mike2k6> mike@Mikes-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Mike2k6> Reading package lists... Done
<Mike2k6> Building dependency tree
<Mike2k6> Reading state information... Done
<cpk1> Mike2k6: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin the output
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mike2k6> cpk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29516/
<xsacha> hmm do the spaces affect it?
<Mike2k6> mufasa!
<cpk1> oh they dont give you a multiverse repo
<xsacha> yes multiverse is there cpk1
<Jucato> of course not. it's not added by default
<Mike2k6> i knew i should of went with drapper :-\
<xsacha> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> hehe
<xsacha> that's his line
<Jucato> oh there it is
<cpk1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe multiverse
<cpk1> err isnt that for backports?
<Mike2k6> >.<;
<Jucato> that's the wrong multiverse xsacha
<xsacha> :P
<sorush20> there is nothing wrong with my media disk .... but when I do sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda /media/cdrom1 I keep getting the message that no media found..
<sorush20> anyhelp
<cpk1> Mike2k6: add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe multiverse to your sources.list
* Mike2k6 hands xsacha a clothespin to avoid the smell of defeat.
<cpk1> Mike2k6: you would have to do this on dapper as well
<Mike2k6> cpk1 how do i do that?
<Mike2k6> kdesu kate
<Mike2k6> something
<xsacha> open up the file in kate again and paste that line in
<xsacha> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
* cpk1 prays he doesnt need a gpg key
<Mike2k6> any pref place to add it?
<cpk1> wherever you want
<Mike2k6> you got my pastebin, just tell me after line 12 or something
<Mike2k6> well ill put it with the others for quick ref
<cpk1> ok how about line 4930247382?
<koriel> I installed kubuntu 6.10 from scratch but I kept my home directory from previous 6.06 with all configurations and profiles but now for example if I open gimp, the colors are really funny, and to all other programs..any idea?
<cpk1> that sounds like a nice spot =)
<Mike2k6> cpk1: yeah, sure
<cpk1> i mean >=)
<Mike2k6> ok added and saved.
<Mike2k6> now what
<cpk1> sudo apt-get update
<cpk1> no error? (please)
<Mike2k6> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<livingdaylight> cpk1: check http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy it tell one how to wget the pgp key as well
<cpk1> i like
<cpk1> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<cpk1> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<cpk1> better =P
<Mike2k6> so anyways, now what?
<xsacha> above that error Mike, do you have a 404 error/
<Mike2k6> apt-get install sun-java5-jre?
<cpk1> Mike2k6: no, you need the pgp key i think
<Mike2k6> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com universe/multiverse Packages
<Mike2k6>   404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.23 80] 
<xsacha> yes
<sorush20> should I install any automaount tools?
* Mike2k6 starts to cry
<livingdaylight> its so easy
<cpk1> Mike2k6:  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 437D05B5
<Mike2k6> yeah, for you!
<xsacha> automount tools? lol, just edit your fstab sorush20
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: like i told you. www.ubuntuguide.org follow how to add extra repositories and do the wget part of it too to get the key
<Mike2k6> gpg: conflicting commands] 
<sorush20> I can edit the fstab in system settings right?
<sorush20> xsacha:
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<sorush20> the disk and file systems
<xsacha> the GUI? yes
<cpk1> did they change it for edgy?
<xsacha> yeah
<Mike2k6> nvm wasnt uasing double spaces
<Mike2k6> double hyphens or w/e
<sorush20> xsacha: it is already there my device and mount point..
<Mike2k6> gpgkeys: key 437D0585 not found on keyser
<sorush20> but it is set to desiabled.. and not enabled..
<Mike2k6> oh B5
<Mike2k6> lord help me
<xsacha> sorush20: is it auto or noauto?
<xsacha> well enable it lol
<cpk1> Mike2k6: and then gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Mike2k6> its requesting key
<sorush20> xsacha: its auto..
<xsacha> enable it
<livingdaylight> using Audacity to convert some mp3's to OGG. Can i not do like a whole album at once? or is it file by file?
<Mike2k6> ok cpk1
<Mike2k6> it said "OK"
<Mike2k6> lol
<cpk1> Mike2k6: you do the second command?
<Mike2k6> chya
<Mike2k6> well unless you mean do sudo apt-key add - seperately
<cpk1> Mike2k6: alright now do sudo apt-get update
<Mike2k6> but i thought the | told the console to do that
<cpk1> Mike2k6: yeah
<xsacha> no errors when you did it?
<Mike2k6> negetory
<Kiongku> what was a good image editor in linux?
<Mike2k6> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com universe/multiverse Packages
<Mike2k6>   404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.23 80] 
<Mike2k6> jesus
<|lostbyte|> Kiongku, gimp OR krita.
<Kiongku> Mike2k6: no worry once everything is sorted out it will be like a charm
<Mike2k6> Kiongku: reminds me of looking at a page in html for the first time
<sorush20> I keep getting mount error no media found.. but I know if the same driver since I checked it with eject /dev/hda
<cpk1> Mike2k6: ignore it and try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
* livingdaylight doesn't understand why cpk1 didn't just point Mike2k6 to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy as straightforward as can be
<davidenik> another question to this great community
<davidenik> what's a good "ftp" program to send web pages?
<davidenik> like "wsftp"
<sorush20> imbrandon: do you remember me having a problem with amarok and you help me compile it from scratch.. and that didn't work...
<livingdaylight> Kiongku: gimp?
<Mike2k6> cpk1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29518/
<livingdaylight> Kiongku: F-spot? not sure what you mean
<sorush20> imbrandon: I have upgraded to edgy  now and I'm getting the same problem , xine can not initialise audio driver..
<cpk1> livingdaylight: well I havent seen it so i dunno how simple it is =\
<cpk1> and this should be easy anyways
<Mike2k6> cpk did ya get my pastebin?
<livingdaylight> cpk1: lol, it doesn't look like its been easy. If you've not seen http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy you should take a look. Its what i did, and everything works. Except Canonical won't give me Opera, but it did give me REalplayer10
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: did you get my message?
<Mike2k6> living cant say i did
<cpk1> opos sorry livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: if you press 'tab' after living it will auto complete my name
<sorush20> how do I convert and .cue iso file into and iso?
<cpk1> haha misclick
<sorush20> !.cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mike2k6> livingdaylight: ohhh....
<Kiongku> lalalala
<Mike2k6> livingdaylight: pimp!
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: thx :D
<Kiongku> !cue
<sorush20> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> :(?
<Kiongku> go google then
<Mike2k6> livingdaylight: what was your msg?
<Mike2k6> !porn
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: you really should check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy i put it up about 5 times
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mike2k6> lol
<Mike2k6> ubotu: you lie
<cpk1> Mike2k6: follow these directions exactly http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<sorush20> I'm using k3b to reburn it as an iso on to the dd
<sorush20> hdd
<xsacha> he could just replace his sources.list with:   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Repositories
<livingdaylight> thx cpk1:) i was only trying to help
<Mike2k6> ya xsacha
<cpk1> Mike2k6: dont use gedit though use kdesu kate
* Bubba_Gump likes kate
<Bubba_Gump> she's a sexy notepad
<cpk1> and that wiki is wrong for gnome too... it should be gksudo gedit
<xsacha> wine notepad ftw
<Bubba_Gump> :P
<grothesk> Has anybody installed amarok 1.4.4?
<cpk1> nope using 1.4.3
<Bubba_Gump> grothesk: is edgy version availalbe?
<Bubba_Gump> *available
<grothesk> Bubba_Gump: Yes, it is.
<Bubba_Gump> reet :)
<MidMark> grothesk: yes I have
<Bubba_Gump> back in a sec :D
<grothesk> But I'm missing a feature.
<Mike2k6> holy crud this is breaking my balls
* livingdaylight is using Audacity for the first time
<_slacker_> hi all, anyone familiarized with bluez/bluetooth in kubuntu?
<grothesk> MidMark: Can you burn a whole album with k3b?
<cpk1> Mike2k6: hang on i will pastebin exact directions lol
<MidMark> using amarok?
<grothesk> MidMark: Yes.
<MidMark> grothesk: audio or data?
<grothesk> You were able to send a whole album to k3b.
<grothesk> MidMark: Both. You were asked which format.
* Bubba_Gump will update after Shpongle - Around The World In A Tea Daze has finished playing :)
<xsacha> i'd just like to mention: after java is installed, frostwire works perfectly :D
* livingdaylight finds Audacity almost illegible. Never seen crazy little fonts like that
<MidMark> grothesk: it works for me
<grothesk> Not here.
<xsacha> i'd also like to mention that you dont actually need multiverse to install java as you dont need the plugin
<grothesk> I'm missing the menu entry for that.
<MidMark> grothesk: try deleting your profile
* curly is wondering why FF doesn't show his website correctly.
<xsacha> just sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre and you'll be in frostwire in no time
<Bubba_Gump> what are repos' for the new amarok through the adept thingo-ma-jiggo ?
<MidMark> see kubuntu.org
<xsacha> Mike2k6 ?
<Mike2k6> xasacha sorry was reading link cpk1 sent me awhile back
<cpk1> Mike2k6: here are *crystal* clear instructions (i hope) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29520/
<Mike2k6> told me to follow directions, im doing that
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: After a FRESH install adding extra repositories is the FIRST thing i reccommend doing. It gives the Ferrari its engine and wheels. Once that is done, which is only a matter of copying and pasting from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Mike2k6> cpk1, hold on i may have got it
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: you're done.
<xsacha> Mike2k6:  you dont even need multiverse, all you needed to do from the start is install sun-java5-jre (that comes in default packages)
<_slacker_> or anyone know why libbluetooth depends on kubuntu-desktop??? what's this???? i wanna try to recompile my own bluez-libs but it seems to be impossible
<xsacha> and frostwire runs fine from them -- this is what i did
<cpk1> !info sun-java5-jre
<Mike2k6> hold on
<Mike2k6> im making progress
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<Bubba_Gump> new amarok updating? any sure-fire way to a really good muzac
<xsacha> well i have it without multiverse
<cpk1> looks to me like its in multiverse
<Mike2k6> cpk1, i havent read your pastebin yet, because the previous link you sent me was clear enuf once i pieced it together, hold on its still doin stuff
* Bubba_Gump has his finger hovering....
<Mike2k6> its downloading sun
<curly> Is it worth upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<Mike2k6> ok some kind of screen came up talking bout sun config
<Mike2k6> has <ok> on there
<xsacha> ok press TAB
<xsacha> and then enter
<cpk1> Mike2k6: yeah its a license agreement
<Bubba_Gump> curly: depends on what you want
<Mike2k6> xsacha: thanks, thats what i was lookin for
<Mike2k6> ef yes!
<Mike2k6> hallelujah!
<xsacha> :)
<Bubba_Gump> i'd say definately update - edgy is a great os
<xsacha> btw i am 100% positive, didnt need multiverse -- worked from a fresh sources.list
<curly> Thanks :)
<xsacha> i dont know about plugin though
<Bubba_Gump> i'd update through live cd though
<cpk1> xsacha: he tried it without sources though
<xsacha> no he tried plugin..
<Bubba_Gump> repos' update knackered me up good and proper like
<xsacha> plugin isnt there for me either
<Mike2k6> thanks to all my new friends cpk1, xsacha, living, juc and everyone else.
<Kiongku> lol looks like Mik is leaving
<cpk1> apt-cache policy tells me its in multiverse
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: remember after living press 'tab' ;)
<Mike2k6> yes livingdaylight :-p
<cpk1> i do it after "liv" =)
<livingdaylight> Mike2k6: so, all that for frostwire?
<xsacha> it says: 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages for me too, but this is with default sources.list -- so that multiverse must be same one
<Jaeke555> Can someone help me with a WLAN issue?
<livingdaylight> cpk1: indeed :)
<Mike2k6> starting connections :\ how lame
<cpk1> Mike2k6: actually you arent done yet =P
<xsacha> what's left?
<Mike2k6> oh lord
<Mike2k6> :-\
<cpk1> he needs to set java as default if it isnt
<xsacha> no..
<cpk1> Mike2k6: update-java-alternatives -l will tell you if sun java is default or not
<xsacha> frostwire just *works* then :)
<Mike2k6> it wont connect :-(
<Mike2k6> says has detected a firewall
<Mike2k6> do i need to set permissions for frostwire?
<Mike2k6> like the ability to connect maybe?
<Mike2k6> java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<cpk1> Mike2k6: that was the first listed?
<Mike2k6> only listed
<cpk1> well good =)
<Mike2k6> frost wire wont connect
<Mike2k6> i remember like an hour back someone said something about chmoding frostwire
<Mike2k6> -a and -x maybe?
<MidMark> grothesk: tried?
<xsacha> Mike2k6: what does it show for # of shared files?
<xsacha> to the right of firewall and starting connection
<Mike2k6> 0 :-p, i dont share
<xsacha> k
<Mike2k6> or go to jail
<Mike2k6> :-p
<xsacha> it's just that by default it seems to like to add your ~ to sharing as well as what you choose :S
<Mike2k6> i took away the shared folders
<xsacha> k
<Mike2k6> it wont connect tho.
<cpk1> Mike2k6: you shouldnt need to chmod the .sh since you seem to already be running it =) +x adds execute priv
<Mike2k6> its been starting connection since god made the earth.
<cpk1> which you can obviously do already
<Mike2k6> nod
<Mike2k6> why wont it connect :-(
<cpk1> well I know nothing about frostwire so I have no clue
<cpk1> but hey it runs now!
<Mike2k6> yeah wohoo!
<Mike2k6> i got no where!
<Mike2k6> lol
<cpk1> and you should hopefully know how to install via apt-get now
<Mike2k6> well i got java
<Mike2k6> yeah sudo apt-get install apphere
<cpk1> Mike2k6: and sudo apt-get upgrade will update any apps that can be
<Mike2k6> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cpk1> and apt-cache search findthisterm searches from the list of what you can download
<Cyron> Use aptitude, not apt-get :)
<xsacha> oh hey i connected mike!!
<brainless> hmm ... is it correct that gkrellm-x86info and gkrellmapcupsd have the same description in the adept package manager? ("gkrellm plugin displaying the current processor speed")
<Mike2k6> xsacha: ya?
<cpk1> Mike2k6: also you are going to want mp3 support too probably right?
<xsacha> Mike2k6: i changed port in tools->options->advanced->firewall config to one of my open ports.. and then i clicked disconnect and then connect (in file)
<xsacha> Excellent Condition! :)
<Mike2k6> cpk1: well yeah lol
<Mike2k6> xsacha: how do i know which of my ports are open?
<xsacha> well i opened mine in router..
<Mike2k6> nvm it conneceted
<xsacha> for some reason their UPnP didnt seem to work
<Mike2k6> lol
<Mike2k6> i went into setings like you did
<Mike2k6> and just updated it
<xsacha> :P
<cpk1> Mike2k6: so apt-get install libxine-extracodecs (or aptitude install libxine-extracodecs)
<cpk1> for mp3 support among other things
<xsacha> trying to subtly push that aptitude in there ;)
<ketsugi> teehee
<ketsugi> Is aptitude still better than apt-get?
<ketsugi> I notice Edgy's apt-get improved a bit
<xsacha> no, worse -- always will be worse because it takes longer to type than apt-get
<ketsugi> That is true
<cpk1> actually i think aptitude is faster
<ketsugi> But I can always easily make an alias for either
<cpk1> apti vs apt-g
<xsacha> :P
<xsacha> a vs a
<Mike2k6> ok
<ketsugi> I was just wondering if apt-get, with its new autoremove stuff, is still lousy at removing orphaned packages
<Mike2k6> lol two hours later i get frostbite working
<Mike2k6> :-p
<Mike2k6> or frostwire rather
<cpk1> i still use apt-get out of force of habit but have been making an effort to use aptitude
<ketsugi> Yeah same here
<ketsugi> I'm just wondering if I still should do that, under Edgy
<cpk1> the only difference is aptitude "remembers" what it does or something right?
<ketsugi> Yeah I think so
<ketsugi> but apt-get now has autoremove
<ketsugi> so I'm wondering if aptitude is still necessary, and what are the exact benefits of using aptitude over the current version of apt-get
<Mike2k6> so anyways, how do i install and use wine?
<xsacha> hmm is there a way to make it so that my laptop disables scaling processor (always at 100%) whenever it gets power from wall, and then back to scaling whenever battery is being used again?
<cpk1> go to the wine website and use their repo
<cpk1> Mike2k6: actually looks like edgy has an up to date package
<cpk1> so you dont need the winehq package
<Mike2k6> oh?
<ketsugi> sudo aptitude install wine
<Mike2k6> frostwire is buggy, stupid java programs lol
<ketsugi> I'm using the Edgy package to run uTorrent
<xsacha> 0.9.22 is in repo
<Werdna> hey, I'm trying to install ndiswrapper from source, and it wants files in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build -- I have the linux-headers and linux-source packages installed. What do I need?
<cpk1> .22 if *fairly* new =P
<xsacha> .24 is latest
<cpk1> the winehq repo just pushed .24 at me
<xsacha> gonna go play a game with wine, brb
<Mike2k6> ketsugi: ok installed wine via aptitude
<cpk1> so run winecfg
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ketsugi> I didn't even run winecfg haha
<cpk1> that was a small one
<ketsugi> I just immediately ran uTorrent
<xsacha> :P
<cpk1> i had to because i was using my cdrom with it
<Mike2k6> so u can just open an exe now?
<Mike2k6> or what?
<xsacha> Mike2k6: winecfg
<xsacha> run it?
<cpk1> Mike2k6: what are you trying to install?
<Mike2k6> type run winewfg?
<xsacha> no run
<Mike2k6> cpk1 wine
<cpk1> Mike2k6: you already installed wine
<xsacha> alt+f2 and then winecfg
* Kiongku runs around and around...
<Mike2k6> ok frostwire is buggin
<Mike2k6> it wotn close
<Mike2k6> i did sudo ps -aux |more
<Mike2k6> cant find it on the list
<xsacha> just: sudo killall frostwire
<cpk1> why use |more?
<ketsugi> might be frostwire.exe or something like that
<cpk1> just do ps aux
<Mike2k6> cause thats what i read on the tutorial
<xsacha> naah it's native ketsugi
<ketsugi> ahh
<cpk1> and killing by pid is alot easier
<xsacha> Mike2k6: ps -aux | grep frostwire
<cpk1> as in you actually know that you are killing the right thing
<cpk1> its java
<cpk1> so you probably need to kill java
<xsacha> oh
<Mike2k6> hrm
<Mike2k6> so sudo killall java
<xsacha> well check ps first
<xsacha> grep for the name
<chavo> are you running it with wine?
<xsacha> no
<chavo> ok
<xsacha> i see: xsacha    2891  0.0  0.3   7476  1664 ?        S    22:20   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/bin/frostwire
<xsacha> also: xsacha    2927 45.7 20.8 416572 106432 ?       Sl   22:20   0:12 java -jar FrostWire.jar
<Mike2k6> mike      7576  0.0  0.1   4144  1600 ?        S    05:51   0:00 bash runFrost.s
<cpk1> Mike2k6: so just do kill 7576
<cpk1> save -9 for the naughty apps
<Mike2k6> didnt kill the app
<Mike2k6> frostwire still runs
<cpk1> i say kill java =P
<Mike2k6> how?
<xsacha> ps -aux | grep java
<Mike2k6> found it
<Mike2k6> frostwire.jar
<Mike2k6> stupid hobo
<xsacha> yes
<sorush20> where do I install qmake from?
<sorush20> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> !find qmake
<ubotu> File qmake found in kdevelop3-data, libqt4-dev, qt3-dev-tools
<rolando> hola
<cpk1> there you go sorush20
<rolando> what package im supposed to install to make my SD/mmc/... card reader work?
<rolando> it worked before with 6.06
<rolando> but now it wont work
<MistaED> rolando: do usb drives work? make sure the hal packages are installed and i think pmount
<rolando> MistaED: yes they do
<rolando> its just this thing to read cam cards
<MistaED> rolando: because most all card readers should just be detected as mass storage devices via usb, so it should just work
<MistaED> odd
<DieMyDarling> hallo
<rolando> yes, because on windows they work just fine
<DieMyDarling> is somebody here who can help me with an internet problem?
<MistaED> rolando: try opening up a terminal, plug in your card thing and wait 5-10 seconds, then try the command: dmesg
<MistaED> see what the kernel says about the drive
<rolando> ok
<rolando> ill try
<Mike2k6> cd burning works
<rolando> tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<rolando> brb
<veronika> i did a fresh install of kubuntu edgy
<veronika> and now i cannot start graphical programs with sudo anymore
<veronika> what could be the problem here?
<chavo> veronika, use kdesu for graphical programs
<mf_debian> can anyone tell me how to turn off the bouncy icon notification thing you get when you open an app
<veronika> now that just hangs
<MidMark> someone else with bug -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68880
<mf_debian> MidMark: did you do an "apt-get install ubuntu-minimal" ?
<MidMark> mf_debian: I'll check now
<mf_debian> MidMark: cause i think that fixed the issue for me, without that it doesnt upgrade sysvinit to upstart
<mf_debian> MidMark: therefore i think the runlevels werent executing correctly
<MidMark> upstart is the new init package?
<mf_debian> correct
<MidMark> ok thanx for the hint, now I'll check this
<mf_debian> if you could confirm it, i'll edit the bts
<MidMark> the problem is not my pc, so I've to wait for response :)
<MidMark> is my brother notebook
<mf_debian> ah
<MidMark> I've done personally the upgrade from dapper
<MidMark> and checked only to have kubuntu-desktop upgraded
<MidMark> not ubuntu-minimal
<mf_debian> maybe you can help me, can you tell me how to turn off the bouncy icon notification thing you get when you open an app
<MidMark> yes wait
<mf_debian> MidMark: yeah i would have never thought about ubuntu-minimal, but im on the announce mailing list, and the latest email, which is different than what was said for the knot releases
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-minimal is not a dep of kubuntu-desktop, i'm still not sure why
<mf_debian> says to do a dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<MidMark> also kubuntu-desktop still get uninstalled when upgrade
<vge> hi, i need to run php4 and php5 version in the same apache setup (or two apaches) but both file extentions have to be .php?
<MidMark> this is a shame
<mf_debian> Hobbsee: yes odd I agree, but as i said, sysvinit didnt get swapped for upstart until i install ubuntu-minimal
<Hobbsee> mf_debian: indeed.
<mf_debian> vge: no you can have .php5 and .php4, its an apache setting
<Dannilion> ARG!!! Why won't it work!
<mf_debian> its on  welfare already?
<Dannilion> I want my wireless card to automatically connect to my router on startup. No matter how I do it, I still have to manually set the ESSID
<siefkencp> cant you embed it in the conf?
<siefkencp> morning all
<siefkencp> vge: have you ever compiled php from scratch?
<vge> siefkencp: i could if i needed to
<Dannilion> It's already in /etc/network/interfaces- I don't know where else to put it
<vge> i just need to basically make seperate working directorys for em?
<mf_debian> Dannilion:  what does it say
<siefkencp> very well... I would suggest doing the package install of PHP 5 and then do a usr/local/php4 install with a /etc/php4/php.ini file
<siefkencp> then set up apache to recognize .php4 to run with /usr/local/php4/php
<Dannilion> at the bottom of everything else (ip numbers and stuff, which works) it says wireless-essid DJS
<vge> but i want both to be runned with .php?
<siefkencp> ,,,, hmm
<siefkencp> only way to do that -- that I know of is with cgi
<rolando> is there a way to install beryl without so much editing files?
<vge> im atm running that php5 are runned with cgi and with .php5 and php4 as .php
<siefkencp> so you put you #!/usr/local/php or #!/usr/local/php4 at the begining of your file and disable php as an extention of apache
<mf_debian> vge: siefkencp is right,, only one can be run as an apache module, afaik
<chavo> rolando, just one file to edit
<vge> but i can install two apaches and point them to different config to different home folder?
<siefkencp> its going to be slower but it will work
<Mike2k6> anyone know a good alarm clock app for kubuntu?
<siefkencp> you could but you would be binding them to different addresses...
<vge> so i have red
<vge> hmm
<rolando> chavo: depends what guide you read
<vge> ic what i can come up to
<chavo> rolando, assuming you have 3d acceleration already
<siefkencp> if you were running 2 completely separate instances you could run both versions and use include
<siefkencp> and devise some sort of db to maintain state information and such
<vge> i think it's just better to move to php5 compleately :)
<siefkencp> def... and you get all the OO support
<siefkencp> you'd be surprised most things dont break
<vge> well, some broke, thats why i was looking for some solution
<vge> mainly becouse of old bad coding
<siefkencp> hmm what did -- i made the jump to php5 already
<rolando> chavo what was the command to check this?
<rolando> i should have by default when installing 6.10 and ati card
<siefkencp> the thing with php5 is that all of the settings are slightly different..
<felixjet> gimp 2.3.9 packed for ubuntu will works on kubuntu?
<felixjet> or i need dl the sources?
<chavo> rolando, it should work yes, but I've never set up ati
<siefkencp> vge:??
<rolando> chavo: but what is the command?
<rolando> with glxgears or something like that
<navaburo> Anyone get beryl working on kubuntu (kde) ?
<rolando> navaburo: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<chavo> rolando, you cany try glxinfo
<MidMark> mf_debian: I cannot remember the option to remove th bouncing icon... I'm sure that I've seen it before...
<chavo> glxinfo | grep direct
<navaburo> rolando, yes, and when I go beryl-manager i loose my window decorations and i have to ctrl-alt-bspace
<rolando> navaburo: that is what happens to me now
<rolando> but before it looked very cool
<vge> siefkencp: not really sure yet, but ill can fix those errors
<navaburo> any idea whats causing it?
<rolando> you can also enter command kwin and you will not have to crtl+alt+backspace
<rolando> not yet
<siefkencp> vge: i know i used to take advantage of register_globals and got myself in trouble when i pulled the php5 trigger so i had to turn it on again for a time
<navaburo> ok, cool
<mf_debian> MidMark: ok, i was sure it was visual feedback under mouse settings, but no dice, i really cant stand it
<chavo> navaburo, do you have the shadows enabled when you run kwin?
<vge> siefkencp: don't worry, i code php for a living :)
<navaburo> chavo, i have not gotten anything to work. I dont get a manager or anything when i go beryl-manager. It just crashes the wm
<chavo> vge, yuck :P
<chavo> navaburo, kwin is working no?
<siefkencp> vge: i used to... now im a 'manager' ive been working on learning c#.net for fun
<felixjet> when i minimize sound programs to taskbar they dont continue playing music :S
<MidMark> mf_debian: found
<navaburo> chavo, what do you mean by "working"? should i run it?
<siefkencp> its funny i still build stuff in php or python when i actually want it to work
<chavo> yes try it
<MidMark> have to open kcontrol -> look and feel -> applications start [similar] 
<vge> siefkencp: ya, php is fast for little things :-)
<navaburo> chavo, well, i cant. My virtual consoles dont work, so i cant run anything outside x
<chavo> navaburo, try hitting alt-f2 for the run box
<chavo> it should get focus
<navaburo> chavo, oh, kde is running fine now.. i dont need to kill it
<navaburo> what i care more about is the fact that any shutdown from the gui crashes after killing the X session
<navaburo> even before i installed beryl
<navaburo> however, sudo poweroff works fine
<navaburo> is there a sudo **** command for suspend/hibernate
<MidMark> mf_debian: found?
<chavo> I'm sure there's a commandline to run suspend, but I don't know it. I turn all that off anyway.
<Frumpy> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<navaburo> chavo, turn off powermanagement? I am on a laptop so thats not a n option for me
<navaburo> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<siefkencp> vge: yeah i miss coding everyday...
<chavo> navaburo, just stating that I don't know the command not suggesting you turn it off
<Frumpy> !boot floppy
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Frumpy> !install floppy
<Frumpy> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<navaburo> i am looking it up... i was just saying that it is a priority for me
<Jucato> Frumpy: please /msg ubotu if you're not sure what you're looking for. thanks :)
<mf_debian> MidMark: nah
<Frumpy> is there a way to create a bootalble floppy install disk from the cdrom ?
<Gecko> Frumpy: as far as I know, there are no install floppies for K/ubuntu
<Gecko> Katapult is nice, by the way :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: got good news for now :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yes? :)
<gnomefreak> i think i will have frostwire .deb and .tar.gz today sometime for testing :)
<gnomefreak> for edgy ;)
<Jucato> that's great!!
<Jucato> although I don't use them personally, someone in here has doing backflips to get it working :)
<gnomefreak> once i figure out an easy way to get this together i can test than roll them out for testing :)
<Jucato> kool!
<Jucato> if you can promise that it will not totally hose down my purrrrfect system, I'm willing to test :P
<gnomefreak> it wont thats why im testing first
<gnomefreak> before i release the files
<MidMark> mf_debian: no? open kcontrol -> look and feel (where to change themes) -> there is an entry only for that
<Jucato> MidMark: what's he looking for?
<MidMark> disable bouncing app icon when they start
<mf_debian> you sir are a legend
<MidMark> mf_debian: found?
<Jucato> ah yeah
<Jucato> it will be brought back to System Settings soonish probably...
<mf_debian> yep, and turned off, i was just trying to use system settingsd
<MidMark> Jucato: a lot of things are missing to system settings
<MidMark> also kdm theme control
<MidMark> I use a lot
<Jucato> MidMark: no. you have to install kdmtheme for that
<MidMark> done
<Jucato> it's a separate package really.
<MidMark> but it appears only in kcontrol
<MidMark> really
<MidMark> in dapper is ok, edgy not
<Jucato> MidMark: really?
<Jucato> let me try
<BluesKaj> FF2.0 crashes when i try to play the video on this site ...FF played it ok with media wrap in it's previous release...wonder what the bug is ...anyone care to try this : http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15021048/ snakes on a house!
<MidMark> try try
<mf_debian> it was godamn doing my head in, not so much the bouncing, but especially as it creates tearing in other windows
<dude_> hello guys
<dude_> jucato !
<Jucato> dude_!!
<andy> to avoid the ff2.0 crashn
<andy> you should use this little script
<andy> hang on
<dude_> jucato: question, can i add edubuntu?
<andy> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<andy> firefox
<Jucato> MidMark: by golly you're right!! thanks for bringing that up
<Jucato> dude_: whatever floats your boat :)
<MidMark> Jucato: you are the mainteiner?
<mf_debian> BluesKaj:  was ok for me
<Jucato> MidMark: no. but I'll inform them.
<dude_> jucato: :) i used sudo aptitude install -R edubuntu-desktop, but nothing happened
<Jucato> MidMark: although really some of the modules not in System Settings were meant to be out. (Panel settings, File Management, Web Browsing, Wallet/Securit, etc)
<Jucato> dude_: hm... let me check
<BluesKaj> mf_debian, do youhave the "media wrap" xtn for FF?
<MidMark> Jucato: in my opinion system settings should have evrything
<MidMark> don't know why have to open kcontrol for something
<MidMark> like the boucing icon
<Jucato> MidMark: it shouldn't it's supposed to be a lightweight settings manager
<mf_debian> BluesKaj: ah, no sorry, misread
<Jucato> MidMark: Launch Feedback is one of those that were accidentally left out
<Hawkwind> !info edubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> edubuntu-desktop: edubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.19 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jucato> MidMark: it was overlooked, but not intentional
<MidMark> mf_debian: YOU HAVE RIGHT!
<MidMark> ubuntu-minimal wasn't installed
<mf_debian> MidMark: and kdm starts now?
<Jucato> dude_: strange. it's supposed to be in main. did you check your spelling?
<MidMark> mf_debian: wait for the check...
<dude_> jucato: what happend?
<MidMark> it's so stupid that the upgrade doesn't work very well
<mf_debian> heh
<mf_debian> cant get everything right
<Jucato> MidMark: did you happen to install anything like XGL/Compiz, or anything from automatix, easyubuntu, etc?
* Jucato bids farewell to Hoary...
<dude_> jucato: what happend?
<Jucato> dude_: what happened to what?
<jel> dude_: i think he means that he just upgraded :)
<Jucato> jel: nah. it means that Hoary has retired :)
<dude_> jucato: why is it edubuntu is not included in the session section
<berkes> hey there. Can anyone help me with a digital camera issue?
<jel> Jucato: wish I could retire after a couple of ubuntu release cycles :)
<berkes> I think my fstab is broken.
<jel> berkes: why?
<Jucato> dude_: hm... not sure.. :(
<jel> brb
<trym|work> I have a problem after upgrading to etch.. many apps like dia / rdesktop etc crashes with the following error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<BluesKaj> andy the script didn't seem to work
<dude_> The following packages have been kept back:
<dude_>   gkrellm ktrack
<berkes> jel: it mounts alright, but I see weird files. not the normal dirs and images,
<Hawkwind> trym|work: You upgraded to Etch ?
<Jucato> trym|work: etch?
<trym|work> yup
<berkes> but instead, I get dirs named 001 to 004 and a file 'devices'
<Hawkwind> trym|work: Might join #Debian then and talk to them folks
<Jucato> trym|work: shouldn't you be asking that in the Debian IRC
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I think they moved out of freenode
<berkes> yel looks like I have the wrong -type  flag in fstab or so
<Hawkwind> Jucato: The channel is still here too though
<Jucato> ah
<trym|work> should I ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Their official presence is on OFTC however
<andy> i wrote it in antiflashcrash.sh, chmod it to execute and when i run ff that way it never crashes...
<dude_> jucato: is this the command? "sudo aptitude install -R edubuntu-desktop"?
<trym|work> wait
<trym|work> sorry
<Jucato> trym|work: yes you should
<trym|work> edgy ;)
<Hawkwind> trym|work: Yes, this is a Kubuntu channel, support for Debian is in #Debian
<trym|work> I mix them up every time
<trym|work> edgy.. not etch
<Jucato> dude_: yes. but I'm not sure what option will be in the Sessions menu, as Edubuntu also uses GNOME...
<trym|work> sorry, but you're stuck with me ;)
<jel> berkes: When you mount what?
<dude_> jucato: maybe the're using the same desktop
<Jucato> yes
<berkes> jel: its a camera. usb. it mounts when inserted.
<jel> berkes: check if it has more than one partition on it
<berkes> jel: how?
<jel> berkes: something like cfdisk /dev/sda
<Dasnipa`> mounts on insertion? seems backwards (sry bad joke)
<Jucato> very bad joke :P
<berkes> jel: hmm. this is even weirder. I just changed the fstab fystype to "auto" and remounted it as root.
<berkes> then it works.
<trym|work> anyone ?
<trym|work> I have a problem after upgrading to EDGY.. many apps like dia / rdesktop etc crashes with the following error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Ayabara> I run kubuntu under vmware. after upgrading from dapper to edgy using apt it hangs somewhere during boot. :-( . any clever ways to solve this vague problem?
<jel> berkes: what was the fstab before?
<jel> *fstype
<berkes> jel: i fiddled with it before, so I don't have a vanilla. but it had "usbfs"
<berkes> it gets even weirder. Now that i changed te type to 'auto' I cannot mount it as user anymore
<jel> berkes: ahh.
<berkes> jel: any clue how I can make it user-mountable again?
<jel> berkes: you want it to be vfat, not usbfs  in the options column, you should have user
<mf_debian> MidMark: I added  a comment about ubuntu-minimal inn the bug report you mentioned earlier
<Jucato> berkes: is it even supposed to have an fstab entry?
<jel> berkes: also, if you mounted it as root, you'll have to remount as root, or umount, then mount as a user
<Jucato> MidMark: did you check if kubuntu-desktop was installed before/when you upgraded?
<jel> berkes: yep, you can probably just remove the fstab entry altogether, on an edgy system, if you don't mind your desktop deciding the mount point.
<berkes> Jucato: I don't know.
<jel> but personally, I find that madenning :)
<berkes> jel: I know that, about mounting -re -un as root.
<berkes> jel: I don't mind, no.
<jel> ok :)
<jel> then just remove it, and make sure udev, hal, and your desktop (kde or gnome, I'm assuming) are installed
<trym|work> anyone ?
<ZeeO> can you get a kubuntu netboot.img
<ZeeO> or only ubuntu
<boguh> hi, im using dapper, can i just update to edgy by doing substituting dapper with edgy in sources.list?
<ZeeO> i can only seem to find
<ZeeO> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<ZeeO> not a ubuntu copy
<ZeeO> not a kubuntu copy
<ZeeO> i meen
<Jucato> ZeeO: isn't a netboot supposed to be a very very minimal installer?
<ZeeO> netboot is for PXE
<ZeeO> installs
<Jucato> ah
<ZeeO> ya its realy small
<ZeeO> its a laptop that has a bad cdrom
<ZeeO> so i don't have cdrom or floopy
<ZeeO> to boot with so i have to boot off network
<ZeeO> PXE
<Jucato> ZeeO: I'm guessing then, that it has no desktop/GUI included, which means it only has the very basic installation
<boguh> my question too hard?
<Jucato> !upgrade| boguh
<ubotu> boguh: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<MidMark> Jucato: the problem is this -> kubuntu-desktop was installed, but when with adept with perform the upgrade then kubuntu-desktop is uninstalled automatically, yhen I've installed it again, but ubuntu-minimal was escluded
<ZeeO> well i have instaleld ubuntu all the way
<ZeeO> with PXE just now
<ZeeO> to desktop
<ZeeO> so i don
<ZeeO> 't see y i can't find a kubuntu copy
<ZeeO> of the img
<ZeeO> i may just install KDE
<ZeeO> ontop of this instlal
<omar> hey ppl
<omar> isnt there something like AppServ for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<omar> I am trying to install apache/php/mysql
<jel> ZeeO: don't reinstall; just run synaptic, install kubuntu-desktop, and then later, remove gnome-desktop etc.
<omar> without success
<omar> i already installed apache2 and php5
<omar>  and phpmyadmin
<jel> omar: appserv?  A directory of software you can install?
<omar> but when I access phpmyadmin from firefox or konqueror they ask me to download the script
<omar> appserv is a package that installs phpmyadmin+mysql+apache  in Windows
<jel> omar: you need libapache2-mod-php5, not the php5 package; that's different
<omar> yep that is installed
<jel> omar: ahh, ok
<omar> libapache2-mod-php5 5.1.2.1ubuntu3.3
<ZeeO> k
<omar> also when I run mysql it says that it can not connect  to local server trough socket var/run...
<omar> and if I run mysql i get "segmentation fault"
<jel> omar: you may need to enable the modules.  Go into /etc/apache2, and move the php5 stuff from modules-available to modules-enabled (I think those are the dir names)
<omar> I just downloaded and installed mysql from synaptic
<dude_> jucato: hehehe, the original gnome was replaced by edubuntu...
<omar> what file
<Jucato> dude_: patay...
<omar> apache2.conf
<jel> omar: the seg fault sounds bad, but is probably unrelated to this.  Fix one thing at a time.
<omar> or httpd.conf
<dude_> jucato: yari !
<jel> omar: no, in the directories
<omar> ok done
<omar> moved 2 files
<dude_> jucato: can i use this? "sudo aptitude install -R ubuntu-desktop"?
<omar> php5.conf
<omar> and php5.load
<jel> omar: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Jucato> dude_: sudo aptitude remove edubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> dude_: just check that it removes the stuff that it installed
<brian__> hi, how do I get nvidia 3d in kubuntu, I installed nvidia-glx, but glxgears shows an error?
<omar> done
<jel> omar: give it a shot now
<omar> mmm no
<omar> still not working, if i go to
<omar> localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php
<omar> firefox tells me to download the file
<omar> i open it
<omar> and it is the unparsed php script
<omar> hey
<omar> konqueror did it
<jel> yeah, it shouldn't download.  It's doing that because apache sends the raw file instead of realising it's supposed to run it and send the resulting data.  I guess you probably know that.   But, that's what the config files do, so this is strange.
<omar> firefox asked me
<jel> omar: ahh, OK
<omar> but with konqueror it is ok
<jel> you could try purging your cache in firefox then
<omar> i guess it is a matter of fx cache
<omar> ya
<omar> now
<omar> i've got the mysql problem
<omar> =oS
<jel> omar: :)
<omar> sudo mysqld
<redirtS> hi, trying to get nvidia 3d moving, I already installed nvidia glx, but glxfgears shows an error
<omar> omar@gladia:~$ sudo mysqld
<omar> Segmentation fault
<omar> omar@gladia:~$
<omar> should I try and reinstall mysql?
<jel> omar: do dpkg --configure -a, and see if it tries to fix anything
<jel> omar: if not, it's unlikely to be broken :)
<jel> omar: in a way that package handling can fix, I mean.  Segfaults are always broken :)
<starpause> i've got an error on step 4 of the KubuntuUpgrade wiki ... i've checked my sources list ... here's the error ... http://rafb.net/paste/results/KJNQEQ78.html
<omar> I reinstalled
<omar> it works
<omar> :P
<omar> but
<jel> OK, cool :)
<jel> hehhe, yes?
<omar> what is the password?
<omar> for the admin
<omar> I can enter witih sudo
<omar> but I dont know the admin password for phpmyadmin
<MidMark> hwdb-client-kde is in the cd right?
<dude_> jucato: it did not remove edubuntu
<jel> ohh.  I forget if there is one or not.  I think you have to add it later with debian.   dpkg-reconfigure will let you reset the password for any mysql-server or phpmyadmin, if they that have one by default in debian.
<Jucato> dude_: you didn't "sudo aptitude update" before you installed edubuntu, did you?
<omar> k
<omar> I'll look at the FM
<omar> thanks
<dude_> jucato: no :(
<omar> FM==google =oP
<Jucato> dude_: grrr...
<jel> omar: I think I usually added it according to instructions on the net, to make it compatible with other people's setups.  But these days, I'm using postgresql and sqlite for dev, so it's been a while.
<dude_> jucato: sorry, i forgot
* Jucato resists the urge to tell dude_ "I told you so..."
<vge> hmm, now im puzzled, i have php5 paggages installed, but still when i enter localhost php files, browser dont appear to recognize em? (tries to download)
<vge> i have restarted the apache install
<dude_> jucato: my mistake again...
<redirtS> brian@brian-desktop:~$ glxgears
<redirtS> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<redirtS> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visua
<Jucato> dude_: it's ok :)
<Jucato> dude_: but I don't know what to do with that...
<jel> vge: someone else just asked this :)   Have you enabled the modules in /etc/apache2 ?
<dude_> jucato: so what will happen to my original gnome?
<dude_> jucato, can i install gnome?
<Jucato> dude_: :(
<vge> jel: how i recheck?
<Jucato> dude_: clueless... try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop....
<jel> vge: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php*
<vge> nope
<jel> vge: if nothing is listed, do mv /etc/apache2/mods-available/php* /etc/apaches/mods-enabled/
<vge> ty
<dude_> jucato: re install? my god...
<jel> vge: then /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, and then clear your browser cache, and retry.
<Jucato> dude_: really, I don't know anymore...
<dude_> jucato: whats the function of "sudo aptitude update" again?
<noelvis> who can help with kbuntu grub?
<djmdave> noelvis: I'll have a go ;-)
<Hawkwind> dude_: It updates the list of repos and fetches the new package lists from the repos
<Jucato> dude_: you need to aptitude update so that when you install something with aptitude, you can remove the package and its dependencies later
<dude_> jucato: so maybe i'll just stick to KDE and xubuntu
<Jucato> dude_: meaning, that nice feature of aptitude that handles metapackages and it's dependencies will only work if you aptitude update first
<jel> dude_: it gets the latest list of software.  the package manager uses that list to figure out what you have old versions of, and what is available that you don't have.
<Jucato> dude_: nothing much to see in edubuntu, unless you're the educational type of guy :)
<dude_> jucato: edubuntu uses main system of ubuntu right?
<jel> vge: ok now?
<Jucato> dude_: it uses GNOME, but has kdeedu apps as well.
<redirtS> well, I have asked 3 times in about 30 minutes without even a "hi", guess no one knows, or you are too short handed --- I'll return later with my question --- should be an easy one. Have a good day
<dude_> jucato: so it will not affect the functionalities of the base sytem, am i right or what?
<vge> jel: rebooting the apache fails now :/
<ZeeO> hey guys do you think a 1 ghz with 256 megs of ram will run xvid
<vge> *apache2
<ZeeO> or divx
<ZeeO> or play
<jel> vge: what does it say?
<Jucato> dude_: you'll just have lots of apps in your menu :)
<vge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dude_> jucato: ya...hehehe, lots of apss
<noelvis> where can I get help on grub
<vge> jel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29540/
<redirtS> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omar> !nvidia
<omar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<omar> !ati
<omar> grr
<omar> no ati
<dude_> jucato: o well, i use KDE most of the time
<Jucato> !ati | omar
<ubotu> omar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omar> hehe
<omar> I already have 3d support
<omar> can you imagine
<omar> the open source drivers have 3d support for my card
<vge> jel: any clue?
<noelvis> i install Xp and then kubuntu and then grub dies
<omar> whereas the closed source does not have
<ehird> noelvis: not kubuntu, just grub :)
<jel> vge: doesn't help :)  tail /var/log/apache2/error.log might help more.  But, what does ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php* show?
<omar> freaking mumps
<noelvis> ehid, I'm new at this chatting
<ehird> noelvis: what effect does that have on what I said?
<ehird> o_O
<vge> jel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29541/
<noelvis> not much :) but i still need help please
<jel> vge: ahh, OK, you have php4 and 5.  try moving /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4* back to /etc/apache2/mods-available, leaving just the php5 stuff.
<vge> k
<ehird> any idea why shift+home doesn't select all text before cursor in kubuntu? delete acts as backspace too
<Sharketor> who is using gaim?
<noelvis> HELP grub, anybody?
<jel> ehird: preference, I guess.  Try looking in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, or in your editor's preferences, if it's an editor and not just a text box
<Sharketor> noelvis: what?
<ehird> !grub | noelvis
<ubotu> noelvis: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ehird> jel: alright, thanks
<omar> is there any way to edit the grub menu?
<omar> to make it graphical or somethin glike that?
<ehird> omar: yes, no
<BluesKaj> I'm not happy with KDE 3.5.5 ...it has no memory for personal login , screensaver etc settings .... kinda sucks !
<omar> also, the start screen I would like to change it(where you log in)
<Sharketor> omar: yes, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<omar> I think it is the gdm
<jel> BluesKaj: yes it does :)
<noelvis> thanks ubotu
<BluesKaj> ok jel , show me !
<jel> BluesKaj: it should be there.  What have you done to make it disappear? ;)
<Sharketor> nobody knows how install gaim emoticons
<Sharketor> ????
<omar> that ubotu is the r0xxx0r
<ehird> well my only complaint about kubuntu 6.10 is that the purple is damn ugly, but i solved that by changing it to the nice blue Plastik :)
<omar> :P
<vge> jel: works now, ty :)
<Hawkwind> Sharketor: sudo apt-get install gaim-themes
<omar> strange
<omar> I logged in at phpmyadmin once
<jel> BluesKaj: run kcontrol, and look at the kdm options for the login prefs.  for screensaver, it's in appearance.
<omar> and it was fine
<BluesKaj> nothing disappeared jel , the settings just don't work
<omar> but now one I log it says there is an error
<omar> ont he right frame
<jel> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ZeeO> if we go into a ice age all the harddrives will still be in the ice in 900,000 yrs for ppl to read
<omar> "Parse error: syntax error, unexpected ':' in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/main.php on line 190"
<ZeeO> and use
<ZeeO> :)
<ehird> oh, just one more thing I don't like about 6.10: default cursors are gnome-style
<ehird> but that's it
<ehird> otherwise it's great ;)
<jel> vge: welcome.  Enjoy :)
<BluesKaj> screensaver settings in system/desktop  for one ...thy test fine , the timer works but there is no slideshow
<Sharketor> haw:thanks
<ehird> um, quick quesiton
<omar> hey
<omar> there is a : in the main.ph
<omar> instead of a ;
<omar> ???
<ehird> why does adept only show Menu Editor, and why is it still using the purple i changed? :p
<jel> BluesKaj: you have to add some pictures for the slideshow screensaver.  That is one particular screensaver though, the screensaver system sounds like it's working, right?
<dg6e74> how can i put a file in my ./system folder with one line of text in it called cdkey with no file extension
<jel> ehird: adept sucks.  Just use synaptic or aptitude :)
<omar> done
<omar> that was weird
<omar> why was a : instead of a ;
<omar> in the *default* main.php file in phpMyAdmin
<ehird> jel: even if it sucks, it's bundled with kubuntu and doesn't actually work. Not working = problem.
<starpause> i've got an error on step 4 of the KubuntuUpgrade wiki ... i've checked my sources list ... here's the error ... http://rafb.net/paste/results/KJNQEQ78.html
<ehird> omar: because phpmyadmin sucks :)
<jel> dg6e74: gedit ./system/cdkey
<jel> ehird: agreed.  adept should have been a straight clone of synaptic
<BluesKaj> jel, I have "my pictures" file added to the slideshow option...it test fine but it won't run the file after the set time
<ehird> jel: oh come on, even if it sucks it literally doesn't work
<Sharketor> I have installed gaim theme, now how can I select one of them????
<jel> ehird: agreed :)
<dg6e74> jel: exactly like that
<ehird> Here's what I mean: http://content.imagesocket.com/images/adeptproblem0a8.png
<ehird> :p
<jel> BluesKaj: hmm.. it should.  Works fine for me, across multiple machines, and through different versions of KDE, including the latest.  It might be something to do with your power settings.  Kubuntu has a new power control app, that might be interfering with the more standard kde stuff.
<jel> dg6e74: that doesn't work for you?
<ubuntu> There really is nothing more satisfying than installing kubuntu...
<dg6e74> command not found
<dg6e74> whats the command to delete a file
<Kiongku> wow darkness not bad
<Hawkwind> dg6e74: rm
<ehird> nickste: so why did your name lack the k? ;)
<jel> dg6e74: what desktop do you have installed?  gnome? kde?
<Nickste> lol
<dg6e74> kde
<Nickste> it just logs one in with ubuntu username (Konversation)
<jel> dg6e74: oh, right, this is #kubuntu :)
<jel> dg6e74: in that case, kate ./cdkey
<beralt> jel: what is a desktop? Can I install that on windows?
<beralt> <:)
<jel> beralt: no such thing exists for windows :)
<dg6e74> that will put it in the sysem folder
<ehird> Nickste: <:D
<beralt> jel: not correct, I heard there are other WMs for windows
<jel> beralt: they have a thing called "bob", but it's not really the same :)
<jel> beralt: yeah, there are, I'm kidding.
<beralt> jel: icewm can be ran on windows afaiks
<Dr_willis> wine msbob.exe
<jel> beralt: although, to be clear, wm is not the same as a desktop
<Dr_willis> there are the alternative shells for windows. :)
* beralt googles for bob ;)
<Dr_willis> litestep, and a few others.
<beralt> Dr_willis: yea, litestep is the one I meant.
<jel> litestep, that's the one I was trying to think of.   Better starting with reactos though :)
<Sharketor> I have installed gaim theme, now how can I select one of them????
<beralt> oh; and there is cygwin install it and you can get a full KDE under win :)
<ehird> In Konqueror, is there a way to make middle clicks on tabs close them instead of google search for what's on the clipboard? <_< >_>
<jel> beralt: it'll be interesting to see kde 4 on windows :)
<dg6e74> jel: that gave me some stuff but did not work
<beralt> jel: I suspect that itll make a lot of apps interesting for windows too.
<jel> dg6e74: what do you mean, it didn't work?  It should have loaded an editor.  Unless you're at the console?
<dude_> Dr_willis !
<dg6e74> where should i enter that comand
<beralt> but I am very afraid some good ol' KDE stuff will become like FF: competely unintegrated on linux, main focus on win, etc.
<Jucato> beralt: not really
<Tm_T> beralt: Can't happen.
<jel> dg6e74: open kate from the KMenu's Utilities folder
<vge> KDE4 is "windows compatible"?
<Dr_willis> vge,  supposubly thats a goal.
<jel> vge: yes, and mac
<dude_> jucato: what other distro did you use before?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: it's not a goal
<Dr_willis> its a work in progress at this time. :)
<Jucato> it's a side effect of using Qt4
<beralt> I mean, FF really sux for linux integration. Its a good app and all that, but their weird sense of "user maangement", their private upgrade/security system and an unintegrated widget set.
<Jucato> dude_: none :P
<Dr_willis> 'useable' vs 'compatiable' :)
<vge> icic, donno if it's good or bad
<beralt> Tm_T: why not?
<Dr_willis> i will be impressed if it works well.
<ehird> I don't like firefox for that reason
<jel> beralt: agreed :)
<ehird> it doesn't fit in
<Nickste> I am installing edgy (clean install). I had dapper dualbooted with XP. I have just deleted the dapper partition, and made an edgy one. Will the edgy dual boot loader overwrite the dapper one?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: compatibility isn't a goal at all
<ketsugi> Doesn't KDE have its own calculator program that's not speedcrunch?
<ehird> same reason i don't use gnome apps on KDE :)
<MidMark> kubuntu-desktop is part of the cd?
<dude_> jucato: can i paste our website here?
<jel> ketsugi: kcalc
<Jucato> MidMark: which CD?
<vge> kcalc powns
<beralt> Jucato: there is a difference between kde apps ported to win. and cross compiled QT apps. That is the main thing.
<Jucato> dude_: for?
<Tm_T> beralt: KDE has so much stuff specialized to Linux + 99 % of developers are pro-linux I bet
<MidMark> desktop cd
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  compatiable in the use of the term "works for'
<ketsugi> I don't have that, which means it didn't come with the default Kubuntu install
<ketsugi> odd
<dude_> jucato: actually its a world wide contest
<Zograf> people  cgwd-themes ??? Dowunload????????  (sorry no speake ing).......
<Jucato> Dr_willis: not even. the don't have "make KDE 4 also work for windows" in mind.
<beralt> Tm_T: yes. But I am talking about more niche stuff. Like ERD suits, etc.
<ehird> Dowunload? :O
<ehird> :P
<Zograf> =)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  it seems to be a major point everyone is talking about.. so SOMEONE is making a big deal about it.
<dg6e74> would anyone know how to stop runing a ut2004 dedicated server
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  of course we will have to wait and see what actually happens.
<Zograf> repazit?
<MidMark> kubuntu-desktop is part of desktop cd?
<Tm_T> beralt: Well, especially "nice" stuff is hard to move from Linux to Windows. =)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: what "everyone" is talking about is not always what the devs are talking about
<beralt> those will most prolly get coded in QT, which technically makes them ready for linux. But we all know what crap skype pooped out :)
<dude_> jucato: ?
<jel> ketsugi: you can also do alt-f2, and then type in a simple calculation (doesn't handle floating point though).  Also, alt-f2, followed by gg:2 * 2 followed by return
<Jucato> Dr_willis: some of the devs don't even want to port their apps to KDE
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  cant blame them there. :)
<ketsugi> jel: oh yeah, I forgot I can do that with katapult too
<Jucato> dude_: unless it's Kubuntu/KDE related, I don't think it's proper
<jel> ketsugi: yeah, it's nicer in katapult, but generally, I hate katapult :)
<dude_> jucato: ok...nevermind... :)
<dude_> jucato: ok...nevermind... :
<ketsugi> hehe
<dude_> jucato: tnx...
<ketsugi> Katapult could be so much more
<dude_> jucato: tagay.... :)
<Jucato> dude_: ok:)
<beralt> jel: man. ive been working for nearly 6 years with KDE, and you just learned me somethign new: re: maths in apprunner :)
* beralt notes that down :)
<jel> beralt: kde is full of nice little surprises like that :)
<dude_> jucato: redhorse under KDE : )
<Jucato> dude_: lol
<jel> beralt: in teaching, there's a principle called discovery learning... kde uses it a lot.
<Nickste> woooaahhhh that is scary... installing edgy and the screen goes black after I click final install button! Came back on tho... *phew*
<beralt> jel: yup. I've had this plan for a "KDE hidden gem a day" blog for ages, never got to it yet.
<jel> beralt: it's amazing how many people don't realise that dcop exists yet :)
<Jucato> ehird: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret+Config+Settings#_Middle_Click_on_Tab_to_Close_in_Konqueror_KDE_3_4_
<beralt> jel: ... which is very good. because everyone uses it daily. I think that is a sign of good architechure.
<osh_> Is there a way to "force" a reinstall of some packages? "sudo aptitude force reinstall konqueror" or something similar. I can't see this page http://borat-movie.co.uk/ in konqueror. Just a blank page with sound so some part of flash is working.
<vge> hmm, someone can tell me how to disable mousewheel over taskbar changing windows?
<Jucato> jel: it's going to *not* exist soon...
<dude_> jucato: sudo aptitude drink -R redhorse /drunk/hangover : )
<jel> beralt: true :)  But I mean, it's great for scripting too :)
<vge> *rolling mousewheel
<ehird> Jucato: it's hidden? pff! :D
<jel> Jucato: yep :)
<jel> osh_: apt-get install --reinstall package
<Jucato> ehird: yeah. so that you can have the pleasure of digging up for it :)
<ketsugi> dude_: that didn't work!
<beralt> jel: the only times when I use it, is when I am travelling. To turn on the music for my GF at home :)
<osh_> jel: works with aptitude too?
<dude_> ha?
<Nickste> Hey, It's halloween tonight :)
<jel> osh_: don't know.  man aptitude.
<jel> osh_: I'm pretty sure you can do it from aptitude's gui
<jel> or tui :)
<osh_> jel: Ah, apt-get works too. =)
<jel> :)
<Jucato> osh_: sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
<beralt> Nickste: damn, I just shaved... no scaring little brats tonight then :)
<Nickste> lol
<osh_> Jucato: thankyou.
<jel> damned aptitude.  Always making things simple :)
<dude_> jucato: can i use my webcam in kopete?
<beralt> jel: yea. if you use the right tools, working on a computer becomes boring :)
<Jucato> dude_: I think so. not really sure how to set it up
<jel> beralt: yep :)
<jel> beralt: which is when you find yourself reading way too many webpages per day :)
<ehird> UM.
<raul12> how to clear dns cache ??
<ehird> Why are there only two folders in /?!?!?!
<raul12>  :|
<ehird> home and media
<beralt> I mean: take a day on a windows machine: browsing pr0n sites all day to find some crack tool for app Foo. finding out why the F some registry entry keeps gettnig fsked etc.
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<beralt> now that is interesting computing.
<ehird> Oh so now we're like mac os X.
<ehird> Excellent..
<Dr_willis> ehird,  check out the /.hidden file
<ehird> I hope it's disableable. /me clicks
<Nickste> raul: it's digg command or something
<Jucato> osh_, jel: for reference "sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>"  :P
<sudharsh> dude_: i guess there will be this devices tab in 'configure kopete'..my roadside cam worked outside the box
<raul12> any command ??
<dude_> sudharsh: whats the brand of you webcam, mine doesnt work
<raul12> ya its commmand but what command
<ehird> can anybody tell me which ones used to be hidden before this? so I can delete all but them
<raul12> to clear dns cache ?
<sudharsh> dude_: some vimicro..zstar..thing..whats yours?
<ehird> I don't want anything new in there apart frmo how it was
<Jucato> !hidden | ehird
<ubotu> ehird: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<dude_> sudharsh: A4tech
<ehird> Jucato: I know that.
<Jucato> ehird: everything wasn't hidden before
<beralt> man, I just realised that in two months time I'll be using KDE for 9 years already. Started off with the release of SuSE 6.0
<osh_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jel> Jucato: is that just in kubuntu, not kde in general?
<ehird> initrd.img and lib32 certainly were, i've never seen them before
<raul12> het guys any help
<raul12> here
<Jucato> jel: only here. but there's talk...
<raul12> i need command to clear dns cache / how to clear dns cache ?
<jel> Jucato: ohh.  Hopefully they won't go down that path too far.  I appreciate the idea, but... :)
<Jucato> jel: basic idea: media:/ kioslave needs work. they're just not agreeing on how to do it yet
<ehird> so some files defineately were hidden
<raul12> ding ding !!!! i need he lp :D
<Jucato> ehird: actually all files except /home and /media
<Nickste> raul, I don't know the command, but maybe u can explain what you are trying to do?
<ehird> Jucato: no, i mean used to be hidden
<xdemon> hi all
<sudharsh> dude_: tried spca5xx..? http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<ehird> i've never seen "lib32" and it's in .hidden therefore it must have been hidden
<xdemon> i install beryl!
<Nickste> hey xdemon
<ehird> beforehand
<N6REJ> Good morning everyone...  I'm trying to make a couple of decisions.  The first is Gnome VS KDE.  Yes I know this is likely to start a flame war, but my thoughts are this.. . I like how in Konqueror you can easily see how your website will look in other browsers.  But I understand that KDE really wants 1G of ram for its desktop.  I have that but that seems excessive to me.  I like the Gnome...
<xdemon> its working!
<N6REJ> ...package installer (synaptic?) better then KDE's.  I have'nt fairly evaluated eithers office suite so I can't comment there but that is something that would be important to me.  Then there is the hardware issue.  I have a Semperon 2800 64bit.  I'm thinking seriously of installing the 64bit Kubuntu.  BUT.... There are one or two business apps that are windows based that I would likely need...
<N6REJ> ...to run and they are NOT 64bit.  I'd appreciate any thoughts on this.
<raul12> well i want to clear dns cache becouse rapide share need to do
<xdemon> !dashboard
<raul12> for download purpose
<Nickste> xdemon: aaahh sick ;) is it hard to install? I'm gonna do it just now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dashboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> N6REJ: what are you talking about and why is it important
<sudharsh> N6REJ: my kde desktop is running happily with 256 megs...
<dude_> sudharsh: xxxx its working heheheh
<raul12>  :)
<xdemon> only configuration
<Nickste> what sort of configuration is needed?
<N6REJ> sudharsh: 64bit or 32?
<sudharsh> dude_: :)...thought so......mine is not even branded
<Nickste> I'm a n00b, but beryl is the reason I installed edgy
<sudharsh> N6REJ: 256 megs on an amd athlon xp 2000+
<raul12> well my computer is not branded tooo
<xdemon> nikste, what video card do you have?
<raul12> i confg mysef
<Nickste> ATI X600
<raul12> it far better to config urself than buy branded
<N6REJ> how well does wine run on 64bit Kde?
<raul12> i have prb with wine
<Nickste> xdemon: good/bad/ugly - ati?
<raul12> its giving me resource error  :(
<ehird> any help for my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289718 :(
<N6REJ> raul12: I've never been able to get wine to work either.
<Nickste> isn't wine for 32 bit only?
<raul12> no
* sudharsh is wondering about the same thing
<Nickste> oh cool
<xdemon> nikste, i use NVIDIA
<raul12> mine is 64 bit and 32 bit work fine under 64 bits enviroment
<xdemon> !beryl_on_kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl_on_kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raul12> if u created it
<xdemon> !beryl_on_ati
<dude_> sudharsh: just wondering, is there an indicator in kopete that one of your contacts is using his/her webcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl_on_ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> I thought wine was 32bit only.
<Jucato> !beryl | xdemon
<ubotu> xdemon: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Nickste> xdemon: beryl ok on 64bit?
<maninder> how do i install bin files?
<xdemon> no celeron 2 GHz
<maninder> just copy and past them?
<maninder> into media drive?
<sudharsh> dude_: hmm..just a sec...i dont use kopete..will check and tell
<raul12> what is ur prb @
<raul12> ehird
<ehird> raul12: i linked to a thread describing it
<ehird> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289718
<xdemon> i think beryl working with ati without beta drivers
<sudharsh> dude_: sorry man..none of my buddies are online..but there should be notifications regarding that
<raul12> plz define it presciesly
<dude_> sudharsh: can you add me?
<sudharsh> dude_: sure
<sudharsh> dude_: yahoo! ??
<dude_> sudharsh: or can i add you
<dude_> ya
<maninder> how do i install software on linux?
<Jucato> ehird: what's wrong with that picture?
<sudharsh> dude_: tell me your nick
<maninder> i cant just click and install?
<raul12> no
<raul12> u cant
<dude_> sudharsh: daxs24
<raul12> mani
<raul12> u either go with adept
<maninder> adept?
<raul12> for grapical instal
<raul12> package installer
<raul12> 4 KDE
<raul12> on manual installation
<raul12> through console
<ehird> raul12: dude, i can't describe it more precicely than what i said in the thread#
<Jucato> maninder: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<raul12> no u cant
<jel> raul12: why does rapid share need you to modify your dns setup?  It should work in the standard way, and not rely on other stuff.  But if you have to get DNS from rapidshare itself, you could setup your resolv.conf to ask it's names, or resolve it once from them with nslookup or dig, and then use the ip
<raul12> well i am myself confused about what prb u have in the 1st place
<matt_qc_ca> good morning/afternoon/evening everyone :) i'm trying to install wacom-tools (following the Wacom entry in the Wiki) and it says it can't find the package. I'm on a fresh install
<jel> matt_qc_ca: apt-cache search wacom
<raul12> well i have to clear cache 4 avoiding the download slot in rapid
<raul12> @jel
<matt_qc_ca> i'll try that, thanks jel :)
<nickste> Where is the best guide for installing beryl on kubuntu, ati, 64bit?
<jel> raul12: oh, you want to hack around their download system?
<jel> raul12: a simpler way would be to add an entry to /etc/hosts, maybe?
<vge> where are mysql database files located in hd?
<raul12> na
<raul12> it wont do
<raul12> i have to clear cache 4 that 1st
<Jucato> ehird: looking at your post, I still can't understand what's wrong
<maninder> i cant even stall flash
<maninder> install
<maninder> how messed up is that
<raul12> well manidar
<raul12> @ linux is not like windows
<maninder> is it like this for every program?
<raul12> so u cant install any thing by just clicking
<raul12> ya
<Dr_willis> I cant even power up windows.. without needing to download  huge amounts of updates.. :)
<maninder> okay so gimmi step by step:S
<jel> maninder: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ehird> Jucato: um, "Uses the purple colour scheme that I changed and only shows one package. 'Nuff said.". And the screenshot.. I don't get what's hard to understand
<jel> maninder: then use synaptic instead of adept
<maninder> synaptic:S
<sudharsh> raul12: recent ubuntu versions install it by clicking it..although it throws up an instance of gdeb or something like that
<maninder> im using kbuntu
<Jucato> ehird: aah it's not a bug or an error
<ehird> Jucato: it is a bug
<ehird> adept only displays one package.
<raul12> well no @ sud
<ehird> that, is a bug.
<maninder> were do i get this synaptic?
<Jucato> ehird: the color I mean
<jel> maninder: I know.  synaptic is the one exception that I use from gnome :)
<ehird> Jucato: right, but it's still a Problem(TM)
<raul12> better to install them bt pm or console
<Dr_willis> maninder,  thats the joys of the apt-get system of pacakge management.. it will auto-download
<sudharsh> maninder: synaptic is similar to adept..
<jel> maninder: like I said, open a konsole (alt-f2, type konsole, press return) then do sudo apt-get install synaptic
<raul12> well synapt or adept
<maninder> so were do i get synaptic?
<raul12> ur choice
<maninder> in were?
<maninder> in the cammand bar?
<maninder> when i open the file?
<Jucato> ehird: the color difference is not a problem. You are running Adept as root, and root uses/can use a different color/style.
<ehird> maninder: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Dr_willis> maninder,  do the command from a shell/terminal window.  time tolearn some linux basics... it will auto download..
<raul12> @ mani do u have installed kububtu new ????
<ehird> Jucato: right, how would i fix that?
<raul12> @mani new to linux ??
<Dr_willis> or go to Kmenu --> system --> konsole
<Jucato> ehird: launch system settings as root and change the style and colors to match your user's
<jel> maninder: just press alt and f2 at the same time.  It'll bring up a box.  Type konsole, and press return.  Then type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<maninder> okai typed in sudo apt-get install synaptic
<raul12> @maninder go to ubuntu documents
<ehird> Jucato: what's the name of the system settings app?
<maninder> and i got a screen saying welcome
<jel> ehird: kcontrol
<Jucato> ehird: systemsettings
<raul12> their u can find all things u needed
<ehird> maninder: you shouldn't have
<Jucato> jel: he asked for system settings :P
<raul12> can any 1 tell me how to clear dns cache ???
<maninder> oh it got updates
* Dr_willis feels the Konsole icon needs to be on the panels by default.
<ehird> Dr_willis: hells yes
<Jucato> Dr_willis: :P
<jel> Dr_willis: yakuake is better :)
<Dr_willis> :) i must be hardcore eh?
<raul12> no
<Jucato> yes you are
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i identfy what driver used by my xorg?
<Dr_willis> first thing i do is drag that icon tthee.. and remove the other icons.
<Dr_willis> MetaMorfoziS,  could  use  'more /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' then search for the "Driver" lines
<Dr_willis> or use grep :P
<Dr_willis> grep /etc/X11/xorg.conf Driver
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm that is via...
<Dr_willis> doh im backwards
<jel> MetaMorfoziS: kinfocenter?
<Dr_willis> i ALWAYS get grep backwards
<ehird> Dr_willis: i would have done it cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver because i'm a noob so don't feel bad :p
<raul12> wait
<raul12> @mani
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> thxall
<Dr_willis> ehird,  then the bash experts yell at ya for usiong cat when not needed. :)
<Dr_willis> ehird,  but thats how i normally do it also.
<Dr_willis> lol
<Dr_willis> Just dont ask me to make a ln -s link right the frst time
<ehird> Dr_willis: hah
<x-demon> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Dr_willis> grep pattern file
<Dr_willis> :)
<user_> could someone help me out with this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289631 ? (LOCALE ISSUES)
<x-demon> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<dg6e74> how can i kill a process i dont have access to
<user_> could someone help me out with this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289631 ? (LOCALE ISSUES)
<Dr_willis> dg6e74,  i think that would be called a security risk. :P
<Dr_willis> dg6e74,  you dont have root/sudo access?
<dg6e74> yes
<jel> dg6e74: hhm??  I guess you mean that doesn't have a physical window or something?
<ehird> http://www.bedope.com/stories/0082.html
<Dr_willis> dg6e74,  claify exactly what you are trying to do..
<dg6e74> yes no window
<jel> dg6e74: pkill -9 appname
<dg6e74> ty
<x-demon> how i can use cyrrilic in kopete?
<Dr_willis> your use of the phrase 'no access to'  :)  is not exactly correct. Heh -
<raul12> @mani i have some prb on sharing
<raul12> @mani go to forms at ubuntu and seaaarch their
<maninder> oka
<maninder> im gettin updates right now for that adapt thing
<maninder> :S
<raul12> :P
<raul12> good
<ehird> http://www.linuxsucks.org/ i wonder if this runs on linux...?
<jel> ehird: yes, it does :)
<x-demon> maybe it FreeBSD fans
<The_Croup> any one knows any nice games for kubuntu
<raul12> well BSD and linux both r good :D
<The_Croup> ?
<jel> ehird: linux, apache 1.3, php 4.3
<nickste> why is my copy/past not working!?
<ehird> jel: MWAHAHAHAHA
<raul12> @nickste restart ur machine
<nickste> really?
<raul12> yea
<nickste> grrrr
<jel> nickste: no, wait
<nickste> yeah
<jel> you're running kubuntu, right?
<nickste> yep
<abattoir> !games | The_Croup
<ubotu> The_Croup: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Hawkwind> raul12: Don't tell people to reboot please. That's the Windows way of doing things and usually not necessary in Linux
<jel> check if your system tray has "klipper".  It looks like a clipboard, but might be hidden (press the arrow).  If not, run it.
<raul12> @ hawl wind
<raul12> some time it nedd rebooot
<abattoir> hi there, Hawkwind
<raul12> need
<nickste> yep, it's running
<Hawkwind> raul12: No
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<raul12> well if u get any kernal error
<raul12> what u do
<Hawkwind> raul12: There are many ways to get things working in Linux rather than rebooting.  That's a last effort type of thing
<nickste> ahhhh. not it's working... just selected the text off the clipboard :) Thanks jel
<Hawkwind> raul12: He hasn't installed a new kernel or new hardware, so rebooting isn't necessary
<jel> nickste: welcome :)
<raul12> kernal error cant be fixed with out rebooting
<Hawkwind> nickste: You got it working without rebooting :)
<nickste> yay!
<Hawkwind> raul12: He's *not* getting a kernel error though
<alexicon> so when i run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after installing nvidia-glx it errors saying, Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<alexicon> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<alexicon> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<alexicon> ...
<raul12>  :p
<The_Croup> what do you guys play?
<jel> The_Croup: games-wise?
<nickste> When I do: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   it says gedit is not a command?
<alexicon> the command tells me to update the md5sum, then the enable works
<alexicon> but then x doesnt work...
<ehird> http://www.spatula.net/proc/linux/index.src this page is bull
<The_Croup> jel hheeheheheh yes
<alexicon> nickste: use any text editor
<alexicon> as root
<nickste> can u name another?
<nickste> kate?
<Hawkwind> nickste: kwrite, kate
<alexicon> nano, vim, kate
<lotusleaf> The_Croup: #gametome #icculus.org
<Hawkwind> nickste: vi, leafpad
<nickste> ta
<The_Croup> let me rephrase : what computer games do you guys usually paly
<alexicon> kate is a good one
<The_Croup> play
<alexicon> i play wow :P
<ehird> The_Croup: tux racer
<alexicon> but glx isnt working right now..
<lotusleaf> The_Croup: here's what I play:
<alexicon> tetravex is good
<lotusleaf> !crawl
<ubotu> crawl: Dungeon Crawl, a text-based roguelike game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.0.0beta26-8 (edgy), package size 622 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<Hawkwind> nickste: If you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed then that's why you don't have gedit.  You can also install gedit seperately without having to install all of Gnome
<ehird> lol, geeks
<alexicon> and shinsen-sho :P
<nickste> ah, right. I'm on kubuntu
<ehird> well, I /want/ to play W:A under WINE but that isn't going to happen in any near year
<alexicon> yea kubuntu
<nickste> Can someone point me to a guide to installing ATI drivers?
<ehird> we know, you're in #kubuntu :)
<Hawkwind> !ati | nickste
<ubotu> nickste: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickste> ta
<jel> The_Croup: personally, some "old" RPG/roguelike games, like zangband, and some stuff like unreal, or games like go (try qgo) but mostly roms for emulators, like visualboyadvance (vba)
<BluesKaj> nope, kde 3.5.5 doesn't remember some system settings other than default ...so far in my experience at least :(
<jel> What's that weirdly named open quake engine thing?
<jel> :)
<The_Croup> do you think there is anychance i could run day of defeat on ubuntu
<jel> ohh, The_Croup: nexuiz is also good.
<matt_qc_ca> jel: you told me to apt-cache search wacom earlier... what was the goal of this actually?
<student> !libgraphviz-perl
<ubotu> libgraphviz-perl: Perl interface to the GraphViz graphing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-1 (edgy), package size 116 kB, installed size 356 kB
<buz> i have installed from livecd but for some reason grub seems to be on the wrong drive
<buz> how do i figure out the grub name of the proper drive on the livecd?
<filosofem> :)
<jel> The_Croup: also, uqm :)
<Sharketor> has konqueror extensions like firefox?
<jel> matt_qc_ca: to find what wacom packages are available.  wacom-tools is there for me.  Was that what you wanted?  I forget?
<jel> Sharketor: yes, but not very many.  Mostly, it has options :)
<ehird> Sharketor: yes
<ehird> it supports netscape plugin
<ehird> s
<jel> Sharketor: and integration with the rest of KDE, which does other stuff like calendaring etc.
<jel> Sharketor: or it can work as a plugin FOR other apps, rather than running the other apps inside it, so that apps can have browser functionality.
<Sharketor> well, the only one I need is the gmauil extension. Has it?
<alexicon> so all the nvidia-glx-conf enable does is change the driver to "nvidia"
<jel> Sharketor: what does it do?
<Sharketor> gmail
<jel> gmail.com does gmail :)
<jel> what does the gmail extension do?  I guess makes mail links go to gmail.com?
<matt_qc_ca> jel: I want to install wacom-tools, apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom wacom-tools says that xserver-xorg-input-wacom is already the newest version then I get E: Couldn't find package wacom-tools. Do I have to modify something in the repositories?
<raul12> what is wacom tools ???
<raul12>  :)
<Sharketor> jel: it does auto login
<raul12> any security tools ???
<matt_qc_ca> raul12: wacom tools is for the Wacom tablet
<raul12> oh
<jel> matt_qc_ca: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories added?
<dg6e74> is there anyway to view my system directory
<jel> Sharketor: Hmm.  I've never needed that.  It stays logged in with konqueror for me.
<raul12> type /root for root dir
<raul12> type /home 4 home dir
<TheGateKeeper> matt_qc_ca: I can see the packages in dapper
<nickste> the "/" dir only show home and medi
<Sharketor> jel: is there in kubuntu something like roboform in xp for the auto logins?????
<nickste> *media
<matt_qc_ca> jel: probably not.
<raul12> yea
<jel> Sharketor: if you just log in, it'll remember your passwords next time.
<BluesKaj> scrnsvr, auto login in system settings in kcontrol don't work either , jel
<ehird> nickste: !hidden
<ehird> !hidden | nickste
<ubotu> nickste: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<jel> Sharketor: yes, that's built-in
<nickste> oh right
<nickste> thanks
<ehird> yes, it's crap.
<dg6e74> i need to see the contents of ./system and it says permission denied and im at root
<raul12> buy u nedd root access to view some root files  :)
<Hawkwind> !hidden | dg6e74
<ubotu> dg6e74: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ehird> dg6e74: what's its permissions
<raul12> but
<raul12> need
<ehird> Hawkwind: no, different problem
<matt_qc_ca> TheGateKeeper: I'm on a morning-fresh Kubuntu Dapper install
<jel> Sharketor: also, it's integrated with kwallet, so it's very secure
<Hawkwind> ehird: I see that now with his last statement :P
<nickste> dg6e74: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ehird> matt_qc_ca: hardly "fresh", you're a version behind
<Hawkwind> nickste: No, different problem :-)
<matt_qc_ca> ehird: by .fresh. i mean I just installed it :P
<Sharketor> so I have to set "save password" in konqueror?
<nickste> ah right :(
<dg6e74> how do i open /.hidden to modifiy it
<mth`MAW> vi .hidden
<jel> BluesKaj: it's not supposed to work there; that would be insecure
<ehird> mth`MAW: you should reply $(EDITOR) <file> in future to avoid flamewars :)
<jel> Sharketor: yep
<mth`MAW> :)
<mth`MAW> k
<BluesKaj> jel, it doesn't work after using admin mode as well
<jel> Sharketor: in the dialog that pops up when you press the form button, not on the webpage; that's the website saving stuff and sending it over the web, which is bad.
<jel> BluesKaj: it does, but not for long, it's not supposed to work for long.
<jel> BluesKaj: because, again, that would be a security risk.  If you need an admin shell access for a long time (which I assume is what you mean), ask for an actual shell with sudo -s, and don't close it until you're done
<jel> BluesKaj: but don't run anything in it that doesn't need to be done as admin
<fdoving> dg6e74: kmenu -> run command 'kdesu kate /.hidden'
<BluesKaj> why a shell , the gui system/settings  is there for a reason .,my point is that the settings should "hold" after being set in admin (root) mode
<x-demon> !
<x-demon> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickste> what is the link for ATI install again?
<x-demon> !opensshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x-demon> how i can install openssh on kubuntu???
<nickste> thanks
<jel> BluesKaj: holding them for any real length of time is a security risk.  If it does that, it might as well not ask for a password at all, and just save it on disk.
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: what happens if you remove everything in that file or delete it, it doesn't seem to exist in dapper?
<jel> BluesKaj: if you really want to do that, you can add a password for root, and then just log in as root, from the kdm login screen.  But it's crazy.
<BluesKaj> jel, how is a screensaver setting a security risk ?
<TheGateKeeper>  /.hidden that is
<matt_qc_ca> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ehird> !hidden | TheGateKeeper
<ubotu> TheGateKeeper: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ehird> TheGateKeeper: it's a new thing.
<Sharketor> jel: I try, but there isn't a pop
<ehird> you can just empty it
<Sharketor> pop up
<TheGateKeeper> ehird: ahhh thanx
<BluesKaj> jel, I think we're at cross purposes here ... I wonder if we're even talking about the same thing
<jel> BluesKaj: I'm not going to debate security 101 stuff with you.  Look up information security on wikipedia, or subscribe to some security websites if you really want to understand it.
<Sharketor> I have completed the form and click on submit
<Sharketor> how can I save my login account in konqueror?
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: /.hidden is a symlink. if you delete it you will be able to view everything in / as normal, until you upgrade kubuntu-default-settings. Then i'll be replaced. The real file is at /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root editing /.hidden will equal to edit the file directly, and if you modify it the edit will be threated as a changed config, and your changes will be preserved over updates of kubuntu-default-settings
<h_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jel> Sharketor: it should ask if you want to save it.  Unless you've already been to the site and said that you never want to save it?
<x-demon> how i can install openssh
<dg6e74> ok so i  open this .hidden file and theres noting but a bunch of blue `
<Sharketor> maybe it's so
<Sharketor> now what can I do?
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: thanx
<fdoving> x-demon: install the 'ssh' package. (that will install openssh-client and openssh-server
<x-demon> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<x-demon> but... only client started... when i ssh xdemon@localhost it say there is no server
<ubuntu> i've tryed to updata from dapper i've run "apt-get dist-upgrade" only a once but now my system don't start... how can i fix this?
<x-demon> connection refused
<fdoving> x-demon: try 'sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart' from konsole.
<sudharsh> ubuntu: system wont start or are you dropped onto a terminal without gui?
<Sharketor> jel?
<segfault_> ubuntu, upgrade instruction clearly state u must run dist-upgrade twice before reboot, the second installs upstart
<segfault_> ubuntu, ur best bet is boot into single user mode if u can and complete the upgrade
<matt_qc_ca> jel: heh... needed to install a few updates to get wacom tools... i'm on wireless and the installation process coudn't fetch the updates while installing...
<TheGateKeeper> ok anyone done a successfull upgrade from dapper to edgy (not talking about a fresh install) ???
<x-demon> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ssh not found.
<fdoving> ubuntu, single user mode is the recovery option in the boot manager menu.
<jel> Sharketor: I don't know how to reset it off the top of my hed; I'll look it up in a sec.
<fdoving> x-demon: install 'openssh-server' then.
<nickste> I've followed the instructions for the ATI driver, but when I do an fglrxinfo, I still get the mesa info. What can I do?
<sudharsh> TheGateKeeper: me! me! me!
<ubuntu> i was unable to do the second dist-upgrade because the screen saver started and i was looked out...
<sudharsh> ubuntu: switch vts..<ctrl>+<alt>+<f1>
<TheGateKeeper> sudharsh: you followed the recommend method & all was ok?
<ubuntu> sudharsh: doesn-t work
<matt_qc_ca> jel: thanks for the help :)
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: yes, i have. my instructions is at http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<jel> matt_qc_ca: glad it's sorted.  enjoy :)
<sudharsh> TheGateKeeper: i just replaced dapper with edgy in the sources.list and upgraded...i didnt screw my x
<ubuntu> segfault_: but are you shure that in single user modo the system will boot_
<ubuntu> segfault_: ?
<segfault_> ubuntu, no im not but since ur system wont boot what can it hurt, u did not complete the upgrade
<ubuntu> segfault_: i've also tryed in chroot with the live-dvd but atp-get don-t work
<livingdaylight> someohow got a folder cdrom0 on my desktop. Question is how can i remove it? it won't just delete[already tried] 
<jel> livingdaylight: it's not a folder; it's a device.
<dg6e74> is it possible to copy a file to a foler i do not have access to i tried cp under root and the file does not show up
<jel> livingdaylight: you can go into the preferences (either right-click on your desktop, or run from the kmenu; I forget which gets you there) and choose which devices are shown on the desktop
<livingdaylight> jel: ok, how can i remove the device from desktop, please
<jel> dg6e74: if you copy it there as root, and don't get errors, it'll be there.  BUT, you won't see it still, if you have no access at all.
<dg6e74> i can see the root files now
<dg6e74> and its not there
<ubuntu> segfault_: i try in single user mode... see ya later
<jel> dg6e74: ok, what commands are you trying?
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: I saw that set of instructions, didn't realise they where yours :-)
<MidMark> is it correct to update to edgy? -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MidMark> why double dist-upgrade?
<dg6e74> root@bla# cp ./cdkey ./system
<TheGateKeeper> sudharsh: thanx for the info
<jel> MidMark: I don't know, but it won't hurt
<nickste> in my xorg.conf file, should I have two "Device" Sections?
<jel> dg6e74: and there are no errors?
<livingdaylight> anyone else got any ideas how i can get rid of the cdrom0 on my desktop? i don't know how i got it there, apart from the fact that i downloaded some files from a dvd earlier
<dg6e74> no
<jel> dg6e74: type pwd
<sudharsh> MidMark: i think the second one installs upstart
<dg6e74> ok...
<jel> dg6e74: followed by return :)
<MidMark> ok
<dg6e74> it returned /home/paul
<jel> dg6e74: and is /home/paul/system where you're looking for the files?
<dg6e74> no
<dg6e74> thats where i have the file i want to copy
<macvek> livingdaylight: eject your cdrom, it should help
<aweb> HI, i was haveing a problem with my garphics driver. I was told to re install and then not enalbe
<jel> dg6e74: you want to copy ./system/cdkey to somwhere else?  where?
<aweb> the driver, i tried to that and edit the xorg config but its saying no file / folder |
<DaSkreech> ehird: Oh speaking about flame wars
<dg6e74> i need to copy /home/paulcdkey to /system/
<livingdaylight> macvek: got nothing in my cdrom, not for hours
<livingdaylight> macvek: that's the annoying thing
<ehird> what do i need to install to enable Ruby-QT?
<ehird> (via apt-get)
<sonic> Hi guys, just installed Edgy and my mouse and kb keep freezing until I plug them out an plug them back in again. Anyone know why this would happen?
<jel> to a folder called system, at the root of your filesystem?  Not in /home/paul?
<DaSkreech>  why is the crontab editor always nano?
<dg6e74> thats where i need to put it
<ehird> DaSkreech: because someone coded it that way
<jel> DaSkreech: because nano is your default editor.
<ubuntu_> have re-installed
<DaSkreech> ehird: Nope It's just always nano
<ubuntu_> need liknks to grub
<jel> ehird: you can set EDITOR in /etc/environment, or in your .bashrc
<aweb> i was told to type /etc/X11/xorg.conf to open to xconfig editior, am i ment to change the etc to something specfic to my system ?
<jel> ehird: you can also change the editor symlink in /etc/alternatives, perhaps
<dg6e74> http://www.dragonbe.be/index.php?module=unreal_tournament2004 thats what im doing
<jel> aweb: you need to type editorname filename, so something like nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> HELP instelled XP and then kubuntu
<davidenik> hi
<davidenik> guys
<jel> aweb: or sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you 're more comfortable with gui apps
<ubuntu_> grub is now corrupt
<livingdaylight> Guys! i'm worried: Can't see any of my /folders except /home and /media!!! where's the rest?
<ehird> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ehird> !hidden | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ehird> yes, it's stupid
<jel> livingdaylight: they're still there, it just doesn't show them because that confuses some people
<ehird> yes, it's rubbish
<aweb> jel: i just tried that added kate witch it the text editor i have it just taid cant connect to x server
<ehird> jel: those people shouldn't use linux!!
<macvek> ubuntu_: run XP cdrom and then go to console and type fixmbr, it will make xp bootloader a default one
<jel> ehird: those people should learn linux :)
<davidenik> guys has anyone installed a webcam CREATIVE VISTA ?
<jel> ehird: or not use computers of any description :)
<x-demon> thx - ssh working
<ehird> jel: exactly
<livingdaylight> ehird: thx, for reassuring me. Really weird though
<ehird> livingdaylight: echo "" > /.hidden
<ehird> :)
<dg6e74> is it possible to log in to kubuntu as root not a user
<ehird> dg6e74: yes, but you don't want to
<ehird> trust me
<dg6e74> at this point whats the worst that could happen
<jel> dg6e74: yep, but it's very silly.  That's one of the big  mistakes that windows made, and is finally correcting
<jel> brb
<ehird> dg6e74: you could mess up the interweb by effing up a command on root :-D
<bthibault> hi
<ehird> and i mean da whole interweb!!1
<dg6e74> i cant log in to kubuntu as root i tried onec and it said i couldent log in as root
<aweb> Iam trying to open my x config file but when i do i just get cannont connect to x server any ideas why ?
<ehird> anybody know ruby-qt's package name?
<klekkus> hi everyone. I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 edgy as my first distro (exept from windows:P) and i have a problem with sources.list file... Ive found out to get all the software i need i have to get a new sources.list file
<ehird> klekkus: just uncomment universe lines
<ehird> open terminal, type sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<ehird> look for "Universe" and "multiverse" lines, remove the "# " from them
<ehird> save the file
<klekkus> ehird: oops, ive allready deleted the original file
<trappist> ehird: or sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list, which does the same thing
<livingdaylight> Guys, in /media i got 4 blue folders/directories 'cdrom' ; 'cdrom1'; 'floppy'; 'floppy0' along side that now there is a grey! folder/directory called cdrom0 - dunno what it is or does, but it has shown up and is in view on my desktop - help, please!
<ehird> then sudo apt-get - klekkus: you id-
<ehird> You deleted sources.llist?
<ehird> Nice one
<klekkus> ehird: yap:P
<ehird> klekkus: yeah, um, go back to window
<ehird> s
<nickste> !beryl_on_ati
<aweb> Iam trying to open my x config file but when i do i just get cannont connect to x server any ideas why ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl_on_ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klekkus> ehird: :P i tried to post a new ome
<nickste> !beryl ati
<davidenik> guys has anyone installed a webcam CREATIVE VISTA ?
<Pensacola> is kmail better than thunderbird?
<Dr_willis> aweb,  and how exactly are you trying to do this..
<ehird> Pensacola: that's subjective
<livingdaylight> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ehird> it's native to kde, and thunderbird isn't though
<Pensacola> ok
<sudharsh> Pensacola: depends on whom you are asking..give both of them a shot
<Pensacola> I've been using tb for some time now but I'm trying other stuff out :)
<aweb> dr_willis, i typed kate /ect/x11/xorg.conf whilst in terminal
<Sharketor> jel: well, nothing?
<Dr_willis> aweb,  you need to use  'sudo whatever '
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<livingdaylight> klekkus: here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy copyand paste the sources.list
<bthibault> anybody know how to get .mov files to play in firefox? I dnloaded mozilla-player, but it didn't seem to help
<ehird> i suggest using ubuntu-hr.org as a server, it's ALWAYS fast
<klekkus> livingdaylight: thanks:D!
<Pensacola> I think vlc might be able to play them
<livingdaylight> klekkus: the ubuntuguide.org will stand you in good stead. Follow the guide but bear in mind you are in kubunut (kde) opposed to Ubuntu (gnome)
<aweb> dr_willis, tryed that same message, i was told to edit the files to try and correct this problem http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=10552.0
<ehird> Kubunut? Is that like someone who really loves Kubu?
<ubuntu> segfault_: i'm unable to upgrade in single user mode...
<livingdaylight> klekkus: so instead of sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bthibault> ok thanks, i'll try vlc
<klekkus> livingdaylight: i tried to copy a mans sources file, but i got key error
<bthibault> does it have browser support or do i have to dnload the files?
<marksnuz> ne1 know is there are any configuration options for adept-notifier ??? like update frequency, automaticly d/l updates, stuff like that  ???
<livingdaylight> klekkus: if you've already deleted that file fine - otherwise replace it anywaywith the whole bit the guide gives you
<marksnuz> err adept-updater i guess ..
<livingdaylight> klekkus: a mans sources file?
<segfault_> ubuntu, what happened
<dg6e74> how can i enable root login
<ehird> which of these do i want?:
<ehird> libqt0-ruby1.8 - Qt bindings for Ruby
<ehird> libqt0-ruby1.8-qt4 - Qt4 bindings for Rub
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<klekkus> livingdaylight: to sec, ill give you url
<ehird> 3 lines is hardly flooding
<klekkus> omg is it halloween today:O?
<ehird> klekkus: ... yes...
<ubuntu> segfault_: i've got this error from apt-get: "E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<macvek> dg6e74: o KDM, just go to console, (alt+n?) and from shell log to root, and then type startx
<ehird> ubuntu did you sudo apt-get?
<ehird> macvek: why did you tell him that? ugh
<macvek> why not ?
<knight> Hi all
<ehird> macvek: root = dangerous
<Dr_willis> aweb,  you need to  edit the file as the root users.. using sudo, kdesu, or gnomes equilivent.. or just 'su -s' in a shell and use a console based editor like nano/pico/vi/fte/mcedit
<ubuntu> segfault_: "E: the pachege list or status file could not be parsed or opend"
<livingdaylight> klekkus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29553/ this has what you need from teh ubuntuguide.org
<knight> I am working on kiosk mode for kubuntu
<ehird> Dr_willis: no! do sudo <editor>
<ubuntu> segfault_: yes
<ehird> <sigh>
<knight> anyone familiar with that
<Dr_willis> ehird,  whatever. aparently sudo kwhatever isent working for him.
<macvek> ehird: right, but if he wants to experiment with it it is up to him
<knight> with kiosk admin tool
<marksnuz> so nobody knows about options for adept updater ?
<klekkus> livingdaylight: thnxz, ill trie that!:D
<livingdaylight> klekkus: never mind what you did, just follow the instructions i give you and you should be fine
<Dr_willis> knight,  ive seen several tutorals on it. :)
<knight> ok dr willis
<jel> Sharketor: there's probably an easy way (google for it if you need it; I don't have time; sorry) but  this way should work if you can do it: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468376-highlight-konqueror+password.html
<knight> where
<livingdaylight> klekkus: remember after you replace /paste the new repository list save and exit and then do the wget line
<Dr_willis> knight,  google, and linux mags.
<knight> ok but this is the thing
<klekkus> livingdaylight: okei, im doing it now, to sec and ill reply if all went good;D
<knight> the one I am setting up
<Dr_willis> knight,  i made a locked out guest user once with it.. wasent too hard. :) depends onm what you are doing i guess.
<ehird> macvek: his reasons were bad
<ehird> any ideas?
<knight> oh ok
<eilker> hi, at booting, i get this error   " cannot open font file ter-vf16" anyone knows the reason ?
<macvek> ehird: maybe he will learn something, it is his pc
<ehird> would it be qt4 or qt that i need?
<ehird> i'm not sure what KDE 3.5.5 uses :/
<jel> ehird: qt3 (a.k.a qt)
<Sharketor> jel: ok, I'll try
<Sharketor> thanks
<ehird> jel: thanks
<jel> ehird: qt4 is the new fancy one with all sorts of anti-aliased opengl-accelerated stuff, which kde4 will use
<jel> Sharketor: np :)
<jel> ehird: welcome :)
<vge> what is a good GUI program to develop linux apps?
<segfault_> ubuntu, are all of ur drivers mounted?
<ehird> jel: right, so i should use qt3 if i'm writing a music player in ruby
<ehird> :P
<segfault_> ubuntu, drivers=drives
<livingdaylight> klekkus: be sure after you've pasted the new repositories into your sources.list file that you've saved.
<ehird> vge: kdevelop
<BluesKaj> my boot mgr list consists of 6 different kubuntu kernels and I'm only using the latest one...is there a way to delete the others ?
<ehird> =p
<livingdaylight> klekkus: then in terminal paste wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ubuntu> segfault_: yes
<klekkus> livingdaylight: yes, i will
<klekkus> livingdaylight: done;):D:D
<livingdaylight> klekkus: then do sudo apt-get update
<eilker> Dr_willis: hi, at booting, i get this error   " cannot open font file ter-vf16" do u know  the reason ?
<segfault_> ubuntu, u get root when tyoe whoami?
<TheGateKeeper> vge: Anjuta, KDevelop ???
<akrus> hello everyone
<livingdaylight> klekkus: alldone? :p
<Dr_willis> eilker,  sounds like a console font to me. you are seeing this when exactly?
<akrus> wanna ask one thing :)
<jel> ehird: if there is a ruby package that uses qt4, and you don't need kde-specific stuff, then... no, I would start developing for qt4, since it's better, and will be mainstream soon enough :)
<akrus> I wanna create a mirror for Kubuntu ISOs
<klekkus> livingdaylight: yes, thankyou, it all went good:D
<akrus> should I ask to add the links someone?
<ubuntu> segfault_: i don't have tried... i should reboot for try this...
<klekkus> livingdaylight: lifesaver. i tought i never was supposed to get to trie out ubuntu with kde:)
<livingdaylight> klekkus: hehe... now you're set. You should have 20,000+ packages ready to be installed at the click of a button
<eilker> Dr_willis: when booting at black screen before the kde is opened
<Pensacola> is there any way to setup the special keys on my logitech keyboard, they are working out of the box from edgy but I'd like some of them to do something different
<jel> eilker: try sudo apt-get install console-data
<ubuntu> segfault_: is possible to do this upgrade in chroot?
<ehird> jel: not use if kdevelop supports qt4
<ehird> i'll use qt3.
<livingdaylight> klekkus: so, you're familiar with Ubuntu already?
<klekkus> We have it on my job..
<livingdaylight> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<jel> eilker: and if not, try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Dr_willis> eilker,  thats a console font setting then.. odd that its got an error.. the system fails to boot because of this? or just spits out a warning?
<segfault_> ubuntu, try that bootinto single user mode, type mount and make sure everything is mounted and make sure u r root
<segfault_> ubuntu, i think so but im not sure
<BluesKaj> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<livingdaylight> klekkus: ok, so you know the package manager - APT and its gui frontend Synaptic?
<ehird> also why is it that kde seems to use my higher resolution to antialias the fonts nicely and not give me more space :/
<livingdaylight> !package manager
<klekkus> livingdaylight: yes, a little bit.
<eilker> Dr_willis: sir, just warning
<livingdaylight> !Adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ubuntu> segfault_: ok i try
<eilker> jel: i am doing what u said, thanx
<jel> np :)
<klekkus> livingdaylight: well, thanks for all help livingdaylight. i have to go:)
<livingdaylight> klekkus: well, in Kubuntu they have a differen't gui frontend its called Adept. Check Applications/System
<livingdaylight> klekkus: ok, nevermind :)
<klekkus> livingdaylight: i will check out, soon
<livingdaylight> Guys, in /media i got 4 blue folders/directories 'cdrom' ; 'cdrom1'; 'floppy'; 'floppy0' along side that now there is a grey! folder/directory called cdrom0 - dunno what it is or does, but it has shown up and is in view on my
<livingdaylight> desktop, please help?
<Dr_willis> eilker,  then dont worry about it. :)  heh heh..
<Sharketor> jel: all ok, I have solved the problem
<Sharketor> thanks again
<Sharketor> :)
<jel> Sharketor: cool.  Glad it worked out for you :)
<Dr_willis> eilker,  some how the console font is trying to set to some font file you dont have.. which is odd..   its then using the default i am guessing
<eilker> Dr_willis: : in fact, it makes no sense, i just wondered reason:)
<jel> livingdaylight: cdrom 0 is the first cdrom drive, also known as just "cdrom".
<Sharketor> another question: is it secure store passwords in kwallet????
<livingdaylight> Can someone not tell me why i have cdrom, cdrom1 and cdrom0?
<livingdaylight> jel: ok, so why three?
<jel> livingdaylight: if it shows on your desktop, it's because there's a CD in that drive, probably.
<jel> livingdaylight: and cdrom1 is your cdwriter, or dvd drive, I'd guess.
<livingdaylight> jel: dude, i keep telling people that it is empty nor is it called cdrom0
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  do a   ' ls -l /media  '    most of those are links to each other.. oddly.
<Dr_willis> i never have seen the reason for all the links.
<livingdaylight> jel: i have dvd and cdrom but that is it
<klekkus> livingdaylight: hi again. you dont know about a howto getting madwifi to work
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  you have 2 actual cd devices?
<jel> livingdaylight: yep, so that's normal.
<chx> hi. i am tyring to download the kubuntu DVD torrent and it's extremely slow (i tried other torrents and they are normal speed so the error is not on my end). I know it depends on peers but there are tons of peers seemingly. What could be wrong?
<klekkus> i have a atheros ar5005g wireless card, wich doesnt seem to be supported by default in kubuntu 6.10 edgy
<Sharketor> is it secure storing passwords in kwallet????
<chx> Sharketor: define secure
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: i have cdrom and dvdrom devices http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29554/
<nickste> how do I check if XGL is installed?
<jel> Sharketor: as long as you use a good password, it should be reasonably good, yes.
<jel> nickste: glxinfo
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: i've given you the output on ls -l /media http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29554/ maybe you can diagnose the problem from there, :D
<jel> nickste: specifically, look for the Direct rendering: line near the top, or glxinfo | grep Direct
<macvek> livingdaylight: try 'sudo umount /media/cdrom0'
<macvek> maybe he think it is still mounted ...
<livingdaylight> jel: i did what Dr_willis suggested http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29554/
<nickste> direct rendering is on
<livingdaylight> macvek: says cdrom0 not mounted
<macconline> hi... the package kdelibs-bin have status: installed, request: uninstalling.... why?
<jel> livingdaylight: that's entirely normal
<livingdaylight> jel: no it isn't
<livingdaylight> not even partially normal
<macvek> livingdaylight: maybe other way, put cd to cdrom, and then eject it :P
<Jucato> macconline: what are you trying to do?
<jel> livingdaylight: why not?  If therl e's something wrong, you'll have to explain it.
<macconline> jucato, hi... update at kde 3.5.5 per Adept update
<jeroenvrp> all: must I take extra actions to upgrade breezy to edgy!?
<TheGateKeeper> hiya Jucato, someone told me google notebook works with firefox 2
<Jucato> macconline: from what version of KDE?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: ah maybe now they do :)
<klekkus> Hi again everyone. I now seem to have another problem, this time with me wlan. I have a atheros ar5005g wireless card on my notebook witch doesnt seem to work native with ubuntu (kubuntu). Anyone have experience with atheros ar5005g card or similar card on ubuntu (maybe a howto) ? thanks for reply
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: but I wasn't absolutely sure anyway
<macvek> livingdaylight: your ls -l /media output is almost same as mine, problem isn't here
<livingdaylight> jel: coz, i didn't have cdrom0 on my desktop when i installed edgy fresh. It's happened today, and i don't know how or how to undo it
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: np :-)
<macconline> 3.5.2
<jel> livingdaylight: I told you.  It detects when you put in CDs, and adds an icon on your desktop.  That's common on many computers, just not windows.
<macconline> Jucato: 3.5.2
<livingdaylight> macvek: That did it!
<macvek> ? puting and removeing ?
<Jucato> macconline: ah then that's normal. kdelibs-bin will be replaced by kdelibs4c2a
<Dr_willis> KDE has a feature to show 'mounted' cds/device  ... or unmounted devices works for hd's nfs/samba/ and all other kinds of devices also.
<jel> livingdaylight: I also told you, if you go to the preferences, you can select which devices appear on your desktop
<livingdaylight> jel: yes, but what is not normal is if when ejecting the cd afterwards the folder cdrom0 remains on the desktop
<jel> livingdaylight: you're supposed to right-click, and unmount the device before removing it.
<livingdaylight> macvek: yes, i put in a cd again and removed it and the cdrom0 disappeared
<macconline> jucato: ok, so update with confidence??
<livingdaylight> jel: so, what is 'Eject' for?
<macvek> lol :]  the easiest way :P
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  eject can umount and 'open' the cd tray
<macvek> it tells linux to umount it before ejecting
<Jucato> macconline: you are using Adept right? as long as you clicked "Full Upgrade" go ahead
<jel> livingdaylight: windows' bad design :)
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: i assumed likewise, but jel is effectively implying it is my fault because i removed the cd wrong by not 'unmounting' it
<macvek> brb
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  you shouldent be able to hit the 'button' and remove the cd. when somthing is accessing it. (that is to say, while its still mounted)
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: all i did in teh first place was to eject
<macconline> jucato: Full Upgrade: update a kubuntu 6.10???
<Dr_willis> then again - i really dislike the whole 'auto-mounting  fetish' people just have to have these days. :P
<macconline> jucato: or only kde 3.5.5
<Jucato> hm.. did you change the "dapper" words to "edgy" in your repositories?
<macconline> nop
<macconline> jucato: nop. dapper in repositories
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: i see, so maybe after i copied the backup files to my /home folder and then did something with one of the folders with audacity ; removeing the dvd then was not good
<Jucato> macconline: ah, then only KDE gets upgraded
<macconline> Jucato: thanks....
<livingdaylight> by the way anyone here familiar with Audacity?
* livingdaylight found the fonts in Audacity almost invisible 
<david__> Hello every body !!
<livingdaylight> Dragozor: you're back...
<aweb> dr_willis, i used the nano editor to open the xorg.conf file but when i opened it was empty for some reason
<livingdaylight> so, no one's used Audacity to convert mp3's to OGG, hrmmm....
<Dragozor> What ? I am french and i skeak not en lot of in english
<livingdaylight> Dragozor: lol, you've come to do some trolling?
<Dr_willis> aweb,  Hmmm.. i would guess a typo on your part..    check ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' that should show the file if so.. then ' nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  '   should edit it
<Dragozor> Linigdaylight, yes i come to do some trolling.
<Dr_willis> aweb,  you did give the proper/full path to the file? :P just nano xorg.conf looks in the current dir.
<livingdaylight> Dragozor: good luck! :p Is misspelling words on purpose your fun?
<livingdaylight> Dragozor: zounding like eh Frensch-man ...oui?
<Dragozor>  :?
* livingdaylight fume ca pipe
<Dragozor> You speak frech livingdaylight ?
<Dragozor> lol
<livingdaylight> Dragozor: eh, yes, ah speek eh leetehl..oui :)
<akrus> hehe
<joakim> hi how do u get Logitech MX5000 work in kubuntu edgy ?
<akrus> one more kubuntu mirror :)
<akrus> http://kubuntu.flygames.net/ :D
<jel> livingdaylight: you choose the eject option in the menu?  Or pressed the eject button on the front?  The latter would be bad, the other is fine.
<jel> joakim: what is it?
<aweb> dr_willis, yea i wrote the full path
<livingdaylight> jel: i generally press eject from teh menu, but this is going a few hours back, so it is possible that i did it from the 'front' as you say
<joakim> Logitech MX500 is a keybord and mus
<livingdaylight> jel: i'll be sure to be certain next time to do it from teh menu anyhow, thx again :D
<joakim> it dont work in edgy but in dapper it s work
<aweb> dr_willis, tried it with cat and siad no file / directory :S
<livingdaylight> joakim: shame...how about the mx3000 does that work?
<livingdaylight> Dragozor: ping
<macvek> Does Edgy have X11R7 or X11R6 ?
<jel> livingdaylight: ok.  If you do choose the eject menu option, and remove the cd, it should disappear.  However, there might be some small issues with konqueror keeping track of it too long.  If so, file a bug report, and someone will fix it I guess.
<joakim> is this kaybord
<joakim> http://www.gadgetreview.com/uploaded_images/8010-780759.jpg
<joakim> thats do not work i edgy
<livingdaylight> joakim: das ist die 3000 oder die 5000 logitech mx?
<joakim> 5000
<nickv111> How can one go about doing an Edgy Kubuntu PXE netboot install?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Pensacola> can kmail be used for news servers?
<joakim> ok ii got a how to nwo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup?highlight=%28bluetooth%29
<joakim> good nyw
<joakim> bye
<joakim> see yaa
<nickv111> Wait, what do HP computers use to do a network boot?
<nickv111> Netboot, or PXE?
<nickv111> I want to use whichever the HP computers
<nickv111> use.
<Dr_willis> hmm i thought those were the same... guess i havent messed with them much
<ut2004> can someone please explain to me why i cant login to kubuntu as root and if it is possible how to do it
<danic84> hi guys
<danic84> i have a problem
<ketsugi> ut2004: Ubuntu does not allow any root access at all
<ketsugi> login to your regular account
<danic84> i try to umount my ipod
<ketsugi> if you need to do something that requires root, use sudo instead
<danic84> but it says:umount: /mnt/ipod: device is busy
<danic84> what can i do?
<ut2004> i need to create the directory ./system
<danic84> help me please
<ut2004> how can i do that
<sorush20> I keep getting the message that sudoer retured with and and error message how do I fix this?
<macvek> ut2004: sudo mkdir system
<teapot> hello I have just connected here
<ut2004> i do that and get mkdir: cannot create directory `system': File exists
<macvek> danic84: make sure no apps are using you ipod, then type cd / to go out of ipod directory
<ut2004> how do i view the contents of the the directory ./system if it already exists
<klekkus> hi everyone. Im sitting on my laptop witch ive just installed kubuntu on and my wireless card didnt work out of the box so i followed a madwifi guide to get my atheros ar5005g card working. I got as far as i had to, I ve managed to modprobe ath_pci but still my ath0 card wont be listed
<macvek> ls ./system
<klekkus> when i do ifconfig ath0 it prints "no such device"
<sorush20> klekkus: do you have the firmware for it installed?
<klekkus> anyone knows what more to do, as ive said, ive modprobed ath_pci but still.. need to get my wireless card working
<jel> klekkus: did you mean *e*th0 ?
<klekkus> sorush20: firmware?
<ut2004> ok how do i create a file there
<klekkus> klekkus: no, i mean _ATH0_ :P
<chx> what should I RTFM if I want to install Kubuntu over the Internet :) ?
<jel> klekkus: yeah, I thought you might.  Just came back, and hadn't read your earlier message :)
<danic84> i used gtkpod
<chx> I mean, boot something minimal and then download on demand
<ubuntu_> i am busty box error
<jel> chx: "Beginner's guide to downloading iso images"? ;)
<danic84> but i quit it
<macvek> ut2004: type sudo chown yournick ./system and then give yourself r/w permission
<chx> jel: "attaching cd drives to ultra-subnotebooks"?
<klekkus> jel: :P well, anyone have any ideas? as ive said to new pplz i have modprobed the ath_pci module, is it something else i need to do for the ath0 device (wireless card)
<jel> chx: there may be a netinstall (or "netinst") cd image available, which provides the basics, and downloads the rest
<chx> netinst
* chx googles on netinst
<sorush20> klekkus: so after modprobe the card is not in iwconfig
<macvek> klekkus: maybe you have to add these modules to /init.d/modules or somewhere where they will be probed after reboot and the reboot your pc
<jel> chx: then you don't want an internet install, you want a network boot "PXE" install.  There is a disk image for that, I think.  Requires another computer to serve the data, afaik.
<klekkus> macvek: did that twice
<macvek> :P
<ubuntu_>  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=bd56fa23-64da-464c-aa76-eedd651b69c4 ro quiet splaSh
<ut2004> so i type this as root: chown paul ./system
<chx> jel: mmm does not sound too good. netinst would work with an usb device. but seems a Debian only option.
<sorush20> here is my error http://pastebin.co.uk/4920
<jel> chx: my advice then, is to install a BASE debian system, and upgrade from there.
<macvek> and then 'chmod +rw ./system' without sudo, and you should have permission to write and read from it
<chx> jel: upgrade from Debian to Ubuntu? Holy cow!
<ut2004> how do i get out of ">"
<macvek> yhm ?
<chx> jel: install Debian, change sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sorush20> suddenly i can't do sudo anymore any help peopele.. I'm still part of admin in the secondary users..
<danic84> macvek:i quited gtkpod and i tried again but don't work
<jel> chx: ie, use the debian netinstall, but when it asks about using task select or adding packages, say no to it all, leaving you with just a console (no kde or gnome), and a few basic utils.  edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use ubuntu's settings, and then apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade.  Then, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop upstart usplash.   Shouldn't be too hard.
<carlos_> hi, i need help
<sorush20> klekkus: did you get things working?
<sorush20> carlos_:
<sorush20> what di you need help with?
<jel> chx: if it's your only system, make sure you write down the necessary ubuntu sources.list exactly beforehand though :)
<klekkus> sorush20: all seems to be working except it wont recognize my card, its not listed in iwlist and ifconfig is printing "no such device"
<carlos_> i just installed ati driver from ati webpage and he asked me to save my xwindow config file and run aticonfig
<macvek> danic84: but you are not in konsole in the dir mounted to ipod ?
<sorush20> klekkus: what about iwconfig
<danic84> no
<carlos_> i just installed kubuntu
<ut2004> if i do cd ./system it says it does not exist
<chx> jel: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ what one can find :)
<ut2004> if i do ./system it says permision denied
<DaSkreech> ehird: What's Kubu ?
<chx> jel: are you in a position to get this linked from somewhere.... how to say...? more accessible?
<klekkus> sorush20: iwconfig prints no card
<macvek> ut2004: what do you exacly want to do with the system directory ?
<klekkus> or, it prints no ath0 card:S
<ut2004> add a file
<macvek> ut2004: just type 'cd system'
<jel> chx: I'm not a debian or ubuntu dev, if that's what you're asking.  What would "more accessible" be?
<carlos_> what am i supossed to do
<ut2004> bash: cd: system: Not a directory
<sorush20> klekkus: do lsmod and see if the relavant module for your card is shown there and loaded.. / ? do you know what module it is?
<macvek> ut2004: can you send my on pm, the ls -l output ?
<sorush20> ho do I add myself back to the sudo users again I keep getting this error http://pastebin.co.uk/4920
<chx> jel: a link from http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download or one of its childs
<klekkus> sorush20: ive allready done that, and yes, ath_pci is loaded
<sorush20> what how to did you look at ?
<chx> jel: http://ftp.cw.net/pub/linux/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/ best from here
<carlos_> sorush20: do you know what i have to do?
<sorush20> carlos_: I missed what you asked
<jel> chx: oh, it's not in the standard ubuntu mirrors, and you think it should be?  Can't help, sorry.
<carlos_> i installed ati driver an it asked me to run aticonfig
<sorush20> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carlos_> thx
<jel> chx: http://www.bigmaninjapan.com/2005/10/16/install-ubuntu-510-breezy-from-a-flash-disk/   ?
<chx> jel: much rather http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272588
<sorush20> carlos_: are you sure your card is supposed to be used with that driver...  only the really new cards use the ati binary driver.. but the older ones like mine use the ubuntu packged driverd
<sorush20> carlos_: what card do you have?
<carlos_> yea its a mobility radeon
<sorush20> carlos_: do lspci and paste just one line of the card into here..
<sorush20> can anyone help me http://pastebin.co.uk/4920
<macvek> ut2004: wait, the system is a file, not a directory
<jel> chx:  neat; I didn't realise it was that easy :)
<ut2004> did u get it
<ut2004> yes
<chx> jel: it should be :)
<ut2004> i need to put a file in it
<carlos_>  Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Co
<carlos_> ntroller (rev 03)
<danic84> how can i do to put photo in my ipod?
<knapper> hello
<danic84> with gtkpod?
<carlos_> the problem is that i dont have widescreen nor 3d
<carlos_> only low resolution
<knapper> The little update manager icon in the notificiation area doesn't show up anymore, how can I get it back?
<sorush20> carlos_: that is intel not ati ..
<sorush20> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knapper> (the little green dot)
<ut2004> exactly what i need to do is put a file in ./system
<carlos_> so i screwed up...
<ut2004> if i need to create that directory then i need to
<Kiongku> hey guys.. what good ftp client is there for linux?
<jel> ut2004: what is ./system for?
<macvek> ut2004: is ./ your home directory ?
<carlos_> so ill hve to uninstall the ati driver, i just installed at and i haven't rebooted
<sorush20> carlos_: no not at all.. its not an ati chip its and intel.. I think you should paste out the whole output of you lspci on the pastebin so I can have a look
<carlos_> ok
<chx> jel: thanks for the 'netinst' keyword  it made my life easy (for I found this thread with netinst edgy usb :) )
<ut2004> how do i tell my home directory
<DaSkreech> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jel> chx: hehhe, it's all about keywords in the google age, huh? ;)
<sorush20> carlos_: I'm not so sure you should do that. We haven't figured out if it is and ati or not..
<jel> jfgi?
<jel> never heard that one.
<sorush20> !jfgi
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<trappist> ut2004: echo ~
<Erich-K> Hello
<macvek> ut2004: in which directory are you at the moment ?
<carlos_> sorush20: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29564/
<sorush20> Erich-K:
<jel> just fekkin' get isos? :)
<jel> joo ...something something something...? :)
<trappist> jf google it
<jel> good point :)
<carlos_> my laptop is a dell inspiron 6400, and the guide that came with it sayd it had a ati controler
<Erich-K> If I have a dvd reader on one of my computers (running windows XP) and I'm sharing it across my network with linux, How can I mount it?
<trappist> jel: no, that's what it stands for
<jel> ohh, that's what it stands for too :D
<jel> hahha :)
<jel> I see.  sorry :D
<DaSkreech> ut2004: type in pwd
<trappist> jel: you'd know if you'd jfgi
<trappist> ;)
<jel> yesh :)
<ut2004>  /home/paul
<sorush20> carlos_: start up sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trappist> ut2004: are you trying to put something in your ut2004 System directory?
<sorush20> then select the intel driver..
<DaSkreech> ut2004: mv system system.old
<DaSkreech> mkdir system
<DaSkreech> cd system
<ut2004> yes
<macvek> so you should have rights to make directory here, mkdir system
<trappist> ut2004: it's System, not system (case sensitive)
<carlos_> ok done
<sorush20> carlos_: then make sure you don't have any unsaved data and ctrl + alt + backspace
<ut2004> ok
<Erich-K> Anyone?
<trappist> ut2004: and it should be in your .ut2004 directory
<sorush20> carlos_: it should not have been that quick..
<DaSkreech> ut2007 << MMMM
<trappist> DaSkreech: one day :)
<carlos_> no i did the command
<jel> trappist: ahh.. they're trying to create a CD key file for ut?
<sorush20> did it auto detect you monitor resolution?
<carlos_> i go tru the wizard ok?
<trappist> jel: don't know, I missed the beginning
<trappist> ut2004: cp filename ~/.ut2004/System/
<carlos_> after that i do control+alt+backspace?
<DaSkreech> trappist: Perhaps you want to ask what ut2004 wants to get done?
<trappist> DaSkreech: might not be a bad idea :) but last I read he was trying to put a file in his ut2004 System directory
<sorush20> carlos_: yes.. that will log you out and restart into kubuntu.. if you can't restart then you should go to recovery mode and use another driver live vesa
<jel> carlos: better to logout, switch to a console, and run /etc/init.d/kdm restart.   But..yeah :)
<DaSkreech> trappist: You assume that cause his nick is ut2004 :)
<trappist> DaSkreech: no, I assume because I asked him :) 11:40 <trappist> ut2004: are you trying to put something in your ut2004 System directory?
<ut2004> this is what im doing
<ut2004> http://www.dragonbe.be/index.php?module=unreal_tournament2004
<carlos_> whats the video card bus identifier?
<ut2004> the cdkey part
<msm> hi there!
<DaSkreech> Oh right miss one line >_<
<msm> ther is someone that use Kmobiletools or gnokii???
<sorush20> carlos_: don't touch that.. its auto detected.. everthing else after the intel deiver is autodetecte..
<trappist> ut2004: so, echo "YOUR-CD-KEY" > ~/.System/cdkey
<carlos_> ok
<sorush20> carlos_: did you find an intel driver..
<ut2004> it dont work
<trappist> ut2004: define "dont work"
<sparr> what trappist said
<DaSkreech> trappist: I thought that was supposed to be in your .ut2004 Directory?
<DaSkreech> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jel> trappist: it's not ~/.System ; it's a system subdir of whereever they install ut2k4server
<sparr> trappist: ~/.ut2004/System/cdkey
<carlos_> ah ait
<carlos_> wait
<trappist> DaSkreech: for the ut2004 client, yeah
<sparr> jel: not installed.  ut2004 is a sensible game, with home dir configs
<macvek> ut2004: so use nano to open ~/.ut2004/System/cdkey
<trappist> sparr: not with the instructions he's using
<macvek> and then just type it there
<msm> there is someone who use KMobileTools or Gnokii please ???
<carlos_> no there is no intek driver
<ut2004> whats  nano
<jel> sparr: this is for the server though, not the game.  The instructions there say to cd to the untar dir, and then refer to that as .
<thomas> good evening
<jel> ut2004: nano is a basic text editor
<carlos_> but there are ixxx where x is a number
<ut2004> i dont have nano
<jel> ut2004: it's installed by default
<ut2004> cant find it
<jel> ut2004: but you might prefer kate (a lot)
<ut2004> i do have that
<jel> ut2004: nano isn't in the menus.  kate is.
<macvek> kate, mcedit, nano , kwrite, cat
<macvek> just choose one :
<ut2004> ok im in kate
<ut2004> what do i open
<jel> type your CD key, in the format shown on that webpage, with dashes and numbers.  Then save in the system directory.
<sorush20> carlos_: install sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810 xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ut2004> i have the file made
<macvek> press ALT+F2 , type 'kate ~/.ut2004/System/cdkey'  then put cdkey there, saveit and exit
<carlos_> kk
<mRkus> Wie kann man such nomma als sudo anmelden?
<msm> there is someone who use KMobileTools or Gnokii please ???
<carlos_> i got i810 in the driver list
<jel> ut2004: so go to the menu, and choose save.  It'll pop up a save dialog, and you can find the system directory.  Type the filename cdkey, and press the save button.  If you  got the directory right, and typed the key right, you'll be done.
<dom> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas> I have install edgy (kde) but when I do the mouse over a mp3 file I can nothing hear. when I do it the mouse over a ogg file I can hear music
<ut2004> the only system directory ican access is the one in the folder everything for the server is in
<jel> ut2004: save it in there.
<jel> does that dir have a capital S?
<carlos_> sorush20: i have i810 in the driver list should i pick it?
<sorush20> carlos_: yes..
<ut2004> ok gonna load the server and see what happens
<jel> ut2004: wait.. . did you do the next part, with the generator?
<sorush20> did you manage to do that..
<hazard2> anyone know if its possible to have kate use a tab character size half the default without having it make tab be spaces?
<jel> hazard2: yes, it is.  It's in the prefs.
<hazard2> where, I can't find it.
<jel> hazard2: 4 is the officially better size ;)
<jel> hazard: configure editor, I think, not configure kate
<hazard2> ?!
<jel> hazard2: no, sorry, that's kwrite :)
<ut2004> anyone happen to have ut2004
<jel> hazard2: it's in the "Editing" section, at the top.
<trappist> ut2004: I do
<hazard2> Ah, thanks.
<jel> hazard2: np :)
<hazard2> That's been driving me nuts.
<trappist> ut2004: but I don't run a dedicated server.  that's different.
<ut2004> i need someone to check if its up
<jel> hazard2: yeah, no one should have 8-char tabs unless they have 40-column screens :)
<trappist> ut2004: I can do that without having ut2004 installed
<ut2004> ok
<ut2004> how?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > thomas
<luke__> ola
<trappist> ut2004: it's not up
<jel> hehhe... looks like every block on this hard drive is screwed :D
<trappist> ut2004: the ports are not open at your ip address
<trappist> hazard2: in the config window, under Editor -> Editing, adjust the "Tab width"
<hazard2> I already found it trappist, thanks though.
<ut2004> how do i tell my computer ip
<trappist> ut2004: it looks like you're behind a router - a windows box?
<jel> ut2004: do you have a router?
<ut2004> no
<trappist> ut2004: go to whatismyip.con
<ut2004> 2 computers
<trappist> *whatismyip.com
<ut2004> i need the computer ip
<trappist> ut2004: ifconfig
<ut2004> networked with nic cards
<jel> ut2004: one is sharing the internet connection of the other?
<ut2004> yes
<trappist> ut2004: a windows box is sharing the internet?
<ut2004> yes
<trappist> ut2004: no one can get to your linux box through the windows box, so no one can get to your ut server
<jel> then you need the ip of the first machine, which is sharing the connection... that's the only machine that's REALLY on the internet
<Lam_> is it just me or does the firefox icon need anti-aliasing
<Lam_> how do i stop konqueror from asking whether or not i want to store a password?
<ut2004> i can log in to the server from the windows box
<ut2004> i know lan works
<jel> Lam_: there is a config file which lists sides to ignore.  You might be able to put in * as the list.
<trappist> ut2004: it won't work from the internet.
<Lam_> jel: ok thanks. i'll give that a try
<trappist> ut2004: for example, I wouldn't be able to connect.
<ut2004> how bout if irun the connection the other way intenet>linux>windows
<trappist> ut2004: if you know how to get windows to forward ports, that's what you need.
<trappist> ut2004: that would work
<Kiongku> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<trappist> ut2004: that would also be a better idea
<ut2004> that requires hardware mods though
<jel> ut2004: your best bet would be to setup the linux box as your internet gateway/firewall, instead of the windows machine.
<jel> ut2004: although that would require some study.
<ut2004> i just would have to add a nic card to this omp and  adjust some settings on both computers ...?
<trappist> ut2004: yes
<trappist> ut2004: it can be done with one nic, but... yeah get another nic
<ut2004> i have no router
<ut2004> just a switch
<jel> ut2004: that's OK; the sharing machine will act as a NAT router
<trappist> ut2004: your linux box will be the router when you're done - right now it's the windows box
<ut2004> i know how t make the linux box work on the internet
<ut2004> how do i shar the conn with the windows box
<trappist> ut2004: once you've got the internet working, run this script as root: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/ics
<jdawiz> I may have made a big uh-oh boo-boo ouch.   I was trying to remove avahi so I was removing anything in adept that had it.  And um it started to say removing kdm on the progress bar...
<trappist> ut2004: then tell the windows box to use the linux box as a gateway (or set up dhcp)
<Lam_> my emacs has horribly small font. what happened to it?
<Lam_> it worked fine before
<jdawiz> anyone had this happen before?
<ut2004> ok i can just run the network set up wizzard as connecting through another comuter or gateway
<ut2004> and it should pick up the internet
<trappist> ut2004: if you run dhcpd on the linux box, yeah
<ut2004> what file extension do i save the script as
<Dr_willis> ut2004,  no need for an extension..
<Dr_willis> ut2004,  call them, whatever ya want
<ut2004> as a text file
<trappist> ut2004: doesn't matter.  just say sudo sh filename
<ut2004> ok
<Dr_willis> or sudo bash filename :)
<Dr_willis> or chmod +x filename && ./filename
<trappist> or sudo dash filename!
<ut2004> after i connect the internet to the linux box i do dhcpd instead of dhclient
<trappist> ut2004: yea, you want it to be a dhcp server instead of a client (unless it needs to be a dhcp client to connect to your ISP)
<ut2004> ok gonna make some hardware mods
<klekkus> hi everyone. after (holy christ) 17 hours, ive finaly managed to get my atheros ar5005g card working and is online! But its still one thing, everytime I reboot i need to do sudo rmmod some modules and then sudo modprobe ath_pci. Is it some way to stop kubuntu modprobing the x devices at startup?
<klekkus> what file can i remove the modules from?
<trappist> klekkus: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<trappist> klekkus: *add* the module there
<klekkus> trappist: thnxz:)
<klekkus> trappist: that file was basicly, i need the file that loads em' on startup
<trappist> klekkus: if you want to prevent a module from loading, blacklist is what you want
<klekkus> trappist: never mind i found the ansvare:P
<trappist> klekkus: cool :)
<Trist_an> hello
<Trist_an> Where are the K menu shortcuts stored?
<Dr_willis> there a /etc/modules file that loads modules.
<Dr_willis> Trist_an,  they are generated from the various .desktop files
<klekkus> trappist: but you still might help me if you want (A) if you take a look at the http://rik.no-ip.com/~rik/?q=node/10 and looks in the wireless section you see my prob. Im a total newb
<Dr_willis>   for example ------>  /usr/share/applications/glines.desktop
<Trist_an> Dr_willis, and where would be my desktop file? I mean there should be a file which rules K menu, no?
<Trist_an> Ah, Dr_willis I know that it is a fle in my /home directory
<Dr_willis> there is not a sngle desktop file.. theres a file for each menu item. :P NOT the /home/username/Desktop dir.
<trappist> klekkus: what exactly do you need help with?  isn't it working? ;)
<klekkus> it is
<Dr_willis> You can customise the menus I guess. but not messed with that  much.
<klekkus> but as ive said, im a total newb, just immigrated from windows to kubuntu, and i dont understand what he means with : BTW, as you can see, this is a small shellscript. I've made it so it starts when loading KDE. Just place a link in ~/.kde/Autostart with "kdesu reloadwirelessmodules.sh" or something similar).
<Trist_an> Dr_willis, I had a customized K menu and now I would like to know where the file is stored...
<jel> klekkus: it's just a small list of commands that gets run when you log in.
<klekkus> jel: i know, but how do i just place a link in /home/klekkus/.kde/Autostart with "kdesu reloadwirelessmodules.sh" or something similar?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> i dont have wifi in knetworkmagager :(
<klekkus> anyone want to help me doing that?
<Daskreech2_> jdawiz: no KDM?
<jdawiz> well.  when i went to uninstall avahi I saw some libraries with that in name
<jdawiz> so I removed them too
<Daskreech2_> jdawiz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you should be good
<jdawiz> when I did that it started to remove lotsa other things.  like kontact, kmail, kdm
<mariano> can some one help me get my usb sound card working
<macconline> hi. i want see version of kde, per terminal??
<macconline> how i do this?
<trappist> macconline: kde-config -v
<mariano> It is not being read by kubuntu. When I was using suse 10.1 I had to install a firmware loader with ./configure, make, make install.
<mariano> but I can't seem to get that working with kubuntu
<v3ctor> kicker --version
<Lam_> does anyone else's emacs render the font too small?
<macconline> trappist: thanks....
<DaSkreech> jdawiz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you should be good
<klekkus> anyone? what does this man mean with;  Just place a link in ~/.kde/Autostart with "kdesu reloadwirelessmodules.sh" or something similar).
<fdoving> klekkus: what is it you're trying to do?
<klekkus> fdoving: just link reloadwirelessmodules.sh in ~/.kde/Autostart
<fdoving> klekkus: that's what he tells you to do. he also tells you to add 'kdesu' to it, to run it as root.
<klekkus> fdoving: http://rik.no-ip.com/~rik/?q=node/10 <- if you read the wireless section you see what i mean, and btw i am totaly new to linux and ubuntu
<Lam_> is there a way to explicitly disable the system bell?
<klekkus> fdoving: if you see the link I gave you see what i mean
<fdoving> klekkus: du you have a script named reloadwirelessmodules.sh with the commands listed on that page?
<klekkus> fdoving: yes
<jdawiz> thanks
<fdoving> klekkus: ok, he uses confusing words. he means 'script' when he writes 'link'.
<fdoving> klekkus: in ~/.kde/Autostart/ you can make a file let's say root-reloadwireless.sh
<dom> Lam_, the system bell config is all under System Preferences.  I have mine configured to be visual only.
<klekkus> fdoving: and thats it?:)
<fdoving> klekkus: put 'kdesu /path/to/reloadwireless.sh' in it. and make it executable (right-click -> properties in konq)
<dom> Lam_, sys prefs -> notifications
<Lam_> dom: thanks a lot
<dom> np
<klekkus> fdoving: you want me to copy reloadwireless.sh to Autostart mappen?
<utente> Giangio
<fdoving> klekkus: no, make a new script.
<klekkus> fdoving: ok, then what
<jdawiz> daskreech --- running the install of kubuntu-desktop gets me unmet dependencies.  I think that it didn't do the full uninstall is there a way to force the dependencies?
<fdoving> klekkus: make a new script, that executes the first script with kdesu. 'kdesu /path/to/firstscript.sh'
<fdoving> jdawiz: please paste the error message at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Daskreech2> jdawiz: try apt-get install -f
<jdawiz> fdoving it is pasted now
<jdawiz> daskreetch no errors
<dwar> Hello all. Where do Kubuntu list their bugs?
<fdoving> jdawiz: please give me the full url to it.
<firebird619> What would make the KDE main panel at the bottom of the screen disappear shortly after startup? It is not on autohide. I have been having other graphics troubles as well, such as window borders disappearing.
<fdoving> dwar: bugs.ubuntu.com
<dwar> fdoving: thanks
<jdawiz> daskreech and fdoving -- I have a recent partimage of my drive that I can go back to but I wanted to check if there was a way for my knowledge
<jdawiz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29574/
<fdoving> jdawiz: can you paste the conents of /etc/apt/sources.list too?
<trappist> firebird619: it could be crashing
<jdawiz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29576/
<firebird619> trappist: The mouse still works and everything, and I can right click the desktop, etc., just no panel. When I first start the PC, before the login screen, the majority of the time I get a black screen with muliple colored dots or likes or something, and sometimes thick white lines going across the screen. Could it be graphics drivers?
<trappist> firebird619: yes, it could.  I wouldn't expect that to be related to the mysteriously disappearing panel, though.  but maybe.
<firebird619> I have intel built-in graphics. Which package is recommended for that? I know there is a package called 915resolution, but I also find a package called xserver-xorg-video-intel. Which is recommended?
<fdoving> jdawiz: ouch. you've used automatix. that's bad.
<jdawiz> I don't use it anymore.. this machine was one of my first
<fdoving> gnomefreak: ping? did you figure out how to fix automatix-broken-systems? have them correctly updated?
<jdawiz> like I said I am completely backed up with partimage so I shouldn't have a problem getting back to normal that way
<gnomefreak> fdoving: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> what is the issue?
<gnomefreak> it depends what broke and why if it repairable
<fdoving> I don't even know what automatix does.
<fdoving> jdawiz: i would first start by removing the automatix lines from /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> i see the error
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: what version of kubutnu?
<jdawiz> 6.06
<gnomefreak> what version of kdebase?
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy kdebase
<dwar> Does anyone know of a bug in the apache2 package causing the line 'DirectoryIndex' to be removed in apache2.conf?
<jdawiz> 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: good
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: please paste output to pastebin
<control> alguien que me ayude por fa
<jdawiz> sorry gnomefreak ?pastebin?
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: are you upgrading?
<control> * Connecting to ircchat.terra.cl (200.28.222.214) port 7000...
<control> * Connected. Now logging in...
<control> * Disconnected (Puerto cerrado en el equipo remoto).
<jdawiz> nope just messed up
<control> speak spaish ???
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<control> speak spanish ???
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: the same place you pasted the other stuff
<jdawiz> thanks
<jdawiz> no not updating just messed up
<gnomefreak> k just run that command and paste output on the pastebin site
<fdoving> jdawiz: you could also check /etc/apt/preferences - if it exists, it could make problems. (don't know what automatix does so i wouldn't know if it exists or not)
<gnomefreak> fdoving: if i had to guess its due to the multimedia stuff automatix installed messing it up
<jdawiz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29578/
<gnomefreak> fdoving: installs java, codecs ect. for the user that doesnt know how to use apt-get install
<fdoving> gnomefreak: ok, i'll let you handle this, as i don't have a clue about automatix.
<control> gracias
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> this isnt automatix
<gnomefreak> this is user i believe
<jdawiz> fdoving : I will take a look.  like I said I quit using automatix a while ago becuase I found more of the real ways to do everything
<klarkin> eve'nin
<fdoving> ah.. i see it too.
<DaSkreech> Man the NTFS guys are really really really quiet
<fdoving> jdawiz: did you try to install kde from kubuntu.org repositories?
<gnomefreak> wher eis sources.list file pasted to?
<gnomefreak> fdoving: it looks like it
<fdoving> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29576/
<gnomefreak> hes got 3.5.2 kdebase and trying to grab 3.5.4 stuff
<fdoving> doesn't contain kubuntu.org sources though. probably removed as they didn't work or made problems or something.
<fdoving> gnomefreak: isn't it the opposite..
<jdawiz> I don't believe I did fdoving
<gnomefreak> he said kdebase version was 3.5.2
<fdoving> is this backports then?
<fdoving> 32.   konqueror: Depends: kdebase-kio-plugins (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27) but 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper2 is installed.
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: what is the ah
<gnomefreak> sorry read that wrong
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: do you have gnome or xfce?
<gnomefreak> installed that you can boot to?
<jdawiz> well gnome no I have kde only on this machine.
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: do me a favor and do apt-cache policy kdebase-kio-plugins and give me the repo at the bottom
<jdawiz> my kontact stuff is fixed now
<gnomefreak> fdoving: they wouldnt have backported 3.5.4 (i would hope)
<fdoving> gnomefreak: i only know about kubuntu.org 3.5.4
<jdawiz> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: what version does itsay
<jdawiz> is the last line of that output
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: is that the only repo there
<jdawiz> 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu26 0
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: try to do that with konqueror
<gnomefreak> i need the version and the repos listed at bottom
<jdawiz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29582/  is the output of the kdebase-kio-plugins
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: i need it for konqueror also
<gnomefreak> Installed: 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper2  where did you get 3.5.2 from?
<jdawiz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29583/ is konqueror
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: what did you install with dpkg?
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: sudo apt-get -f install
<jdawiz> unless automatix installs that way I am not sure
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: please paste output to pastebin
<fdoving> gnomefreak: 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper2 matches kubuntu.org version
<gnomefreak> !kdebase dapper
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 76 kB
<gnomefreak> !info jdebase dapper
<ubotu> Package jdebase does not exist in dapper
<gnomefreak> fdoving: unless they ported all of kde for security fixes (they shouldnt have)
<jdawiz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29584/
<pancho> Hi everybody, some help on playing mp3's on Kubuntu Edgy 64b?
<pancho> I saw some pages on libxine-extracodecs but cannot find it. Any help?
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: open up your /etc/apt/sources.list file and get rid of all automatix repos and the debsarge repo save than close it
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: you need to do it with sudo
<lugburz> !dt
<lugburz> !ger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lugburz> hm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<some0ne> Hey I see on kde-look.org there are custom splash screens for Kontact. How do you set those?
<lugburz> german chan?
<lugburz> !german
<lugburz> hm
<lugburz> !ger
<fdoving> jdawiz: what's the output of: dpkg -l|grep '3.5.4' ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lugburz> !dt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lugburz> ah ;)
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: let me know when your done with that
<jdawiz> fdoving http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29585/
<pancho> Hi everybody, some help on playing mp3's on Kubuntu Edgy 64b?
<fdoving> jdawiz: you do have kde 3.5.4 from kubuntu.org
<azzco> Hi I've got a small problem here. I'm playing a game with wine but the window wont grab the mouse...
<azzco> How do I make the window grab the mouse?
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: did you use the repo on kubuntu.org to install kde 3.5.4?
<fdoving> jdawiz: add 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main' to your /etc/apt/sources.list and try to install kubuntu-desktop again.
<klekkus> hi i need to know ho to make a script run at startup in kubuntu, anyone knows?
<klekkus> its a .sh script btw
<fdoving> klekkus: before login? or after?
<klekkus> fdoving: before:)
<jdawiz> gnome... I am back to a sources.list from scratch
<fdoving> klekkus: /etc/rc.local
<pancho> some help on playing mp3's on Kubuntu Edgy 64bit?
<jdawiz> and uncommented debs
<jdawiz> and multiverse added
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: add the repo that fdoving asked you to
<klekkus> fdoving: just do "nano /etc/rc.local" then in the file type "/path/to/file"?
<gnomefreak> jdawiz: after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<WikinG> question about OOo - how to put page landscape?
<fdoving> klekkus: correct. before the line 'exit 0'
<MidMark> hi, I have set the screensaver
<MidMark> but it appears everytime an X moving into screen
<MidMark> any fix?
<klekkus> fdoving: ok, thnkz:D
<pancho> Please, some help on playing mp3's on Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 64bits?
<fdoving> klekkus: make sure the /path/to/file file is set executable, if it's not you have to prepend the /path/to/file with '/bin/sh'.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: he should be fine after that i would try locate automatix and get the script off his system too
<jdawiz> done>   output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29587/
<pancho> Pluss some help on screen refresh rate / repaint rate that is a little odd (slow)
<wonderdady> hi
<_robert> hi I'm looking for the kde maintainer. specially the kopete one.
<wonderdady> newbe here:)
<gnomefreak> there you go. other than finding the script and deleting it you should be all good
<_robert> kopete cant't connect to icq since today, but a patch is provided from the kde guys
<_robert> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69494
<jel> _robert: why?  If you want to report a bug, there are websites to submit them through.
<_robert> I submitted the bug already
<jel> ahh, you have :)
<wonderdady> alway`s so much ppl in here
<_robert> but a non working icq connection is real real problem ;-)
<jel> _robert: I believe there is  a kde-devel or kde-dev channel somewhere...
<_robert> I know
<_robert> I've discussed it with them and they provided a patch
<pierre__> how do i stop KDE from remembering all my apps etc from the previous session?
<_robert> just one line ;-)
<_robert> so now I'm looking for new kopete packages ;-)
<wonderdady> i need to speed kubuntu up @acer travelmate 212txv
<wonderdady> anny suggestions???
<pancho> some help on playing mp3's on Kubuntu Edgy 64bit?
<wonderdady> wiki didnt help me much this far
<h3sp4wn> !restricted > pancho
<pancho> ??
<pancho> @_@
<wonderdady> well, i gues nowbody can /will help me
<wonderdady> google and wiki didnt help me much to
<fdoving> _robert: i'll update the package, and have someone upload it to edgy-updates once it's opened.
<pierre__> how do i stop KDE from restoring my session every time i log in?
<_robert> could you also to dapper 3.5.5 packages? or are the the same?
<pancho> (1 to: 100) do: [Transcript show: 'Please some help on playing mp3 on kubuntu edgy 64bit?' ; cr] .
<_robert> I could test them then
<_robert> than
<fdoving> _robert: they are much about the same. I'll try to get kubuntu.org updated too. I'll tell you when I have something you can test.
<_robert> ok thx
<_robert> you can also send me a mail with it (robert@penz.name) ... and there are also some other guys in the kopete channel which would like to help testing it
<_robert> fdoving: I've entered the info you gave me into the bug report so others know also that someone is working on new packages.  hope thats ok
<pancho> ok bye
<VitoGirl> using freenode 6.06.1
<VitoGirl> using kubuntu 6.06.1
<VitoGirl> :)
<VitoGirl> trying to install tcl8.4
<VitoGirl> and i got some problems like
<VitoGirl> checking for gcc no
<VitoGirl> checking for cc no
<VitoGirl> checking compression for manpages no
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<VitoGirl> checking whether to use sumlinks for manpages no
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %vitogirl!*@*]  by fdoving
<fdoving> _robert: great, thanks :)
<_robert> fdoving: no problem.
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %vitogirl!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<MidMark> someone else that has problem with screensaver?
<VitoGirl> .
<VitoGirl> just installed kubuntu 6.06.1 and trying to install tcl8.4 and i got these problems : checking for gcc no , checking for cc no ,checking compression for manpages no,checking whether to use sumlinks for manpages no any help please
<VitoGirl> help please?
<claude> What do you need help with?
<VitoGirl> just installed kubuntu 6.06.1 and trying to install tcl8.4 and i got these problems : checking for gcc no , checking for cc no ,checking compression for manpages no,checking whether to use sumlinks for manpages no any help please
<VitoGirl> this!
<VitoGirl> what do i need to do
<MidMark> VitoGirl: install build-essential
<MidMark> all you need to compile
<VitoGirl> how?
<VitoGirl> im new in linux series
<MidMark> what you have to do? install tcl 8.4? compile? why?
<VitoGirl> why i need it to run eggdrop
<VitoGirl> thats why
<VitoGirl> install apache , mysql , php
<MidMark> so open adept, select tcp8.4 and install it
<MidMark> it's easy
<VitoGirl> i dont have internet connection on that small pc
<MidMark> so go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the package, remember to search for dapper if you have 6.06
<VitoGirl> what kind of packages do i need to search
<VitoGirl> i dont have gcc
<VitoGirl> actually this dapper dont havfe nothing
<MidMark> you don't need gcc!
<VitoGirl> did u readed my problem?
<VitoGirl> checking for gcc no , checking for cc no ,checking compression for manpages no,checking whether to use sumlinks for manpages no any help please
<MidMark> yes but doing WHAT? compiling... installing... laughing...
<VitoGirl> compilling and installing tcl8.4
<MidMark> oh yes
<MidMark> finally
<VitoGirl> so what i need to install
<VitoGirl> im newbie
<MidMark> so how can you move date to this pc?
<VitoGirl> thru usb stick
<MidMark> ok
<MidMark> so wait a sec
<VitoGirl> okey
<unix_infidel> move date?
<VitoGirl> or moving data:D
<MidMark> data
* unix_infidel is bumfuzzled.
<MidMark> ok edgy has tcl8.4 dapper not
<MidMark> sorry
<MidMark> dapper yes
<MidMark> VitoGirl: go here -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/interpreters/tcl8.4
<MidMark> download the deb file
<VitoGirl> okey mate
<VitoGirl> oh
<VitoGirl> i already got the tcl8.7
<VitoGirl> i already got the tcl8.4
<VitoGirl> but i need gcc to install 8.4
<MidMark> VitoGirl: you have source?
<VitoGirl> yes
<MidMark> VitoGirl: there are source to be compiled and precompiled package
<MidMark> the link I gave you are precompiled!
<MidMark> no need to compile
<VitoGirl> well lets se
<MidMark> download the deb file -> transfer to the other pc -> right click -> kubuntu menu -> install -> password
<MidMark> of course you have to download the right file: i386, amd64 or powerpc it depends on which dapper you have installed
<VitoGirl> i386
<MidMark> so get it, and install it
<VitoGirl> libc6
<MidMark> libc6 should be installed... check in the other pc
<VitoGirl> now i need that
<VitoGirl> ;)
<MidMark> open adept
<VitoGirl> okey
<MidMark> search libc6
<MidMark> and see if is it installed
<MidMark> try
<MidMark> with kubuntu you don't need to compile, only in very few cases where there aren't packages precompiled
<zhar>  ..   ?
<VitoGirl> cant understand?
<trappist> VitoGirl: install the 'build-essentials' package to get the majority of what you need to compile, includin the libc6 header files
<MidMark> trappist: he has to download manually every package and transfer with usb key
<VitoGirl> how to install that?
<trappist> ouch, missed that part
<MidMark> build-essential has a lot of packages
<MidMark> VitoGirl: continue to search :D
<VitoGirl> hehe
<VitoGirl> no fear
<MidMark> libc6 is installed?
<zhar> Im russia! Who speak russia?
<trappist> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<VitoGirl> how to check?
<MidMark> just said!
<MidMark> open adept
<zhar> Big thenks!
<MidMark> put libc6 in the search
<MidMark> and see
<trappist> VitoGirl: you need libc6-dev (you already have libc6 installed)
<VitoGirl> okeY
<Lars_G> you hate me, all of you :)
<MidMark> Lars_G: do you need to install tcl? :)
<MidMark> we are here
<Lars_G> MidMark: Nah, but I wanted amarok 1.4.4 so baddly and you're making me go edgy :)
<Lars_G> I'm updating my distro then
<MidMark> Lars_G: so only one thing -> at the end check if kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base were installed
<dalbirdy> can someone help me get my repositories in order....
<MidMark> because my update uninstalled them
<Lars_G> OK, I will
<Lars_G> thanks
<MidMark> dalbirdy: ask
<VitoGirl> MidMark
<Lars_G> I wonder if I should dist-upgrade and upgrade in aptitude, I've always used apt-get before
<VitoGirl> heh i installed
<dalbirdy> can someone help me get my repositories in order....?
<VitoGirl> tcl8.4
<rich_> anyone able to gimme alittle help in here since ubuntu channel seems to not respond?
<VitoGirl> wile im trying to configure my eggdrop
<VitoGirl> there says
<VitoGirl> gcc error
<VitoGirl> cc erro
<VitoGirl> wtf this kubuntu
<dalbirdy> i am getting duplicates....and repositories not found anymore
<VitoGirl> nothing got
<Lars_G> Will you people stop asking if we can help and please ask what you need?
<dalbirdy> how can i show you what my souces list looks like
<MidMark> VitoGirl: what are you doing now?
<VitoGirl> ill paste now
<Lars_G> dalbirdy: you can paste them on a pastebin like rafb.net/paste
<MidMark> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rich_> in my xorg.conf i have under monitors my refresh rates, but its like xserver isn't even using them at all.  For refresh rates the only options i have at 50 and 63 hz
<Lars_G> thanks MidMark
<VitoGirl> /eggdrop-1.6.17$ ./configure
<VitoGirl> checking for gcc... no
<VitoGirl> checking for cc... no
<VitoGirl> checking for cc... no
<VitoGirl> checking for cl... no
<VitoGirl> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<VitoGirl> See `config.log' for more details.
* Lars_G sighs
<rich_> i have tried dpkg -reconfigure and get the same results
<MidMark> VitoGirl: eggdrop is present for dapper
<MidMark> like tcl
<Lars_G> tcl?
<MidMark> listen to me please
<VitoGirl> i need to instal gcc , cc , cc , cl
<MidMark> NO
<VitoGirl> i need theese
<MidMark> listen!
<MidMark> listen!!!
<VitoGirl> damn
<VitoGirl> i want to install
<VitoGirl> apache
<MidMark> yes I know
<VitoGirl> too
<VitoGirl> mysql
<VitoGirl> pohp
<MidMark> but they are ALL packages just compiled
<dalbirdy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29596/
<VitoGirl> were?
<MidMark> why you want to COMPILE?
<dalbirdy> there is my source list
<MidMark> so listen
<MidMark> please
<VitoGirl> ok
<MidMark> go to packages.ubuntu.com
<MidMark> search for DAPPER
<VitoGirl> yep
<MidMark> WHAT you want to install
<cpk1> rich_: you set the HorizSync and VertRefresh in section "monitor"?
<VitoGirl> ikm new
<VitoGirl> MidMark
<VitoGirl> i want to install eggdrop
<MidMark> if you need some other packages then search
<VitoGirl> and php , mysql
<MidMark> there are: php, mysql
<MidMark> all
<MidMark> precompiled
<MidMark> search, download, install
<MidMark> ok?
<Lars_G> MidMark: I wonder if it wouldn't be saner to install from scratch and save my data....
<Lars_G> Nah, I have too much configured already
<Lars_G> nvm
<VitoGirl> and the eggdrop isnt here
<trappist> !enter | MidMark
<ubotu> MidMark: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<MidMark> yes sorry
<MidMark> but VitoGirl doesn't listen!
<rich_> cpk1: yes i have
<dalbirdy> has anyone checked out kmy sources list?
<dalbirdy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29596/
<MidMark> VitoGirl: eggdrop is present, I've checked before!
<VitoGirl> so find it for me
<rich_> shall i paste bin that section so you can see?
<MidMark> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/eggdrop
<MidMark> are you stupid?
<MidMark> there is the serach function!
<Lars_G> MidMark: you seem like a decent person, insults and all. wish me luck please
<trappist> MidMark: there's no place for that here.
<VitoGirl> ok MidMark
<Lars_G> dalbirdy: one sec my firefox's acting up
<VitoGirl> but if i want to have gcc cc on my os
<trappist> MidMark: please keep it civil.
<VitoGirl> what do i need to do
<MidMark> VitoGirl: the same thing
<MidMark> search, download install
<MidMark> trappist: have you read? search for me...
<MidMark> this is an insult!
<trappist> VitoGirl: he's telling you you don't need a compiler to install eggdrop.  just download and install the eggdrop package (and the eggdrop-data package)
<VitoGirl> ye ye i understand
<VitoGirl> but anyway
<VitoGirl> i want to have gcc libc and all on my pc
<MidMark> VitoGirl: if you want to compile and waste your time so do that, if you want to become smart then start using packages.ubuntu.com
<MidMark> bye
<trappist> MidMark: if you're too frustrated to be helpful, don't help.  but don't insult her.
<VitoGirl> thx
<VitoGirl> im newbie anyway
<dalbirdy> ok....i just remarked every source except the last one.....I wanted to upgrade to Edgy from the CD
<trappist> VitoGirl: do you not have a kubuntu cd?
<VitoGirl> will anyone find for me
<VitoGirl> i got it here
<cpk1> rich_: sure, are you using dapper or edgy?
<MidMark> VitoGirl: I know you are a newbie but you have to listen to people ok?
<trappist> VitoGirl: you can install the packages from there
<MidMark> bye
<rich_> edgy
<VitoGirl> wich is the comand?
<rich_> fresh install
<VitoGirl> trappist
<VitoGirl> wich is the command to get pacgages from the cd
<Lars_G> Sometimes there's merit to compiling. Not in this case, maybe but somtimes there is
<VitoGirl> ill never will unerstand kubuntu or anyone linux
<VitoGirl> if i dont know to kompile
<VitoGirl> everything in linux starts with comiling makeing installing
<Lars_G> that's not true virgilio
<Lars_G> VitoGirl:
<Lars_G> You can be totally happy in linux and use and understand it without learnign to compile
<VitoGirl> ok than
<Lars_G> though compiling IS a good tool, specially for using darker software
<VitoGirl> so how can i get packages from the cd?
<Lars_G> you need to run apt-cdrom
<VitoGirl> done
<VitoGirl> and now how to get gcc from the cd?
<Lars_G> once your cdrom is part of your sources it should, afaik (I can be wrong) predominate the sources.
<dalbirdy> lars_G did you see anything on my sources?
<Lars_G> so next apt-get install you do should fetch from the cd if it's there
<trappist> so, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Lars_G> let me look at them again in depth.
<dalbirdy> i commented all of them out except the cd...kubuntu6.10........I used synaptics and it didnt find anything....but i will use apt-get this time
<Lars_G> dalbirdy: Did you run an update after the comments?
<dalbirdy> I reloaded if that is what you mean
<cpk1> rich_: i dont know about in edgy but in dapper ddcprobe seemed to be pretty useless
<gemidjy> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1848/uyub0.png << ugly splash
<Lars_G> sigh bbl
<dalbirdy> Lars_G still nothing
<rich_> i had no problems in dapper my resolution was 1280X1024 @ 75hz
<TheNameless> hello, i have found a (maybe fatal) bug in ubuntu 6.10, what should I do?
<Goliath23> TheNameless: what is the bug?
<TheNameless> in ubuntu 6.10 are driver installed that not work (it's the rt61 wlan driver), the are buggy with preemt & smp, that also standart is
<TheNameless> so if somebody configure the rt61 card, the system won't work (i can't login as root, only recovery work)
<Goliath23> TheNameless: i'd suggest the following procedure: 1. google for it. maybe others have the same problem and a solution. maybe you even find hints if someone else reported it. - 2. search launchpad, the ubuntu bug-reporting platform for a similar bug (this can be a bit tricky, its hard to get used to launchpad imo) - 3. if you do not find a similar bug, register a launchpad account and file a bug report.
<TheNameless> Goliath23: the problem is known by the developer of the driver (it had the problem before i installed 6.10)
<TheNameless> how can i deactivated the driver, so i can install another kernel?
<Goliath23> TheNameless: make sure that the bug you are talking about is really ab ubuntu bug. if you installed software from other apt-sources than the default ones, then it most probably is not an ubuntu bug. even if you install software from the default repositories, you still have to think about wether it's more likely that it is a bug in the software itself (kde for example) or a bug in the way that ubuntu uses/deploys this software
<Goliath23> TheNameless: what did you do to make the problem appear? did you compile a new kernel?
<VitoGirl> well
<VitoGirl> i installed the precompiled eggdrop
<VitoGirl> now
<VitoGirl> i cant find it ?
<VitoGirl> were he is ?
<VitoGirl> :)
<TheNameless> Goliath23: no, I just installed ubuntu 6.10 (not the live cd, with inetnet connection over lan) and then I would configure my network and I woundered why ubuntu found my wireless card
<jel> VitoGirl: was it a deb file?
<TheNameless> Goliath23: So it must be a standart ubuntu package...
<VitoGirl> yes
<jel> VitoGirl: try dpkg -L eggdrop
<Goliath23> TheNameless: and what happens now? when you start kubuntu?
<VitoGirl> i typeed that
<VitoGirl> and they finded
<VitoGirl> but i want the eggdrop to be on my folder
<jel> VitoGirl: you wanted a personal install, for your username; not system-wide?
<VitoGirl> yes of course
<TheNameless> Goliath23: the card was not configured after the installtion, so i configured it, then I restart (because the configuration crashed), all work normal, I see the login, but after I login to KDE (I have kubuntu) I see only the background, if I change to tty I and I run iwconfig or sudo su the system crash
<TheNameless> freezes
<VitoGirl> jel?
<jel> VitoGirl: sorry, was busy there.
<VitoGirl> psybnc is not avaiable on packages
<VitoGirl> hehe
<VitoGirl> so tell me please jel :)
<Goliath23> TheNameless: and you say, that the driver developer knows that his driver freezes the linux kernel? (kde not appearing after system boot more likely has something to do with a faulty video driver. for example a nvidia kernel module that was not compiled against the currently running kernel. which is the case if you customized your kernel and rebuilt it)
<TheNameless> it's a problem by the rt61 driver, so I would say the driver are not working yet and should not provided with ubuntu, because they only work on kernels without preemt and smp (the devolper of the driver said this)
<Goliath23> TheNameless: that's a bug then, yes!
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: tried rt2xx svn (the devicescape based version ?)
<Goliath23> TheNameless: best thing to do would be quoting the developer or his driver website in a bugreport created on launchpad then..
<jhutchins_wk> Where's opera for edgy?
<h3sp4wn> jhutchins_wk: opera.com
<h3sp4wn> jhutchins_wk: the etch or sid one is probably closer to edgy than the dapper one but either should work
<jhutchins_wk> Wasn't it in the repos for Dapper?
<cpk1> http://news.com.com/Intel+pledges+80+cores+in+five+years/2100-1006_3-6119618.html O.o
<h3sp4wn> jhutchins_wk: It was in dapper-commercial
<VitoGirl> so tell me please jel :)
<jel> VitoGirl: umm... you can't really install debs that way.   If eggdrop is  a script that doesn't depend on a certain location, then you could extract it from the deb and install in ~/bin or whatever.  you'd need to remove the deb with apt-get --purge remove eggbot
<jhutchins_wk> Goliath23: Is there a way to start kubuntu without starting kdm/X?
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn & Goliath23: yes, if have read the forum, they know the bug and say that the driver aren't compatible with preemt & smp ...so i wounder why the driver provided with ubuntu ?
<systest> Is it possible to use LVM for a clean install of 6.10?  I can't seem to find that option in the installer.
<trappist> jhutchins_wk: not without starting X, no
<DaSkreech> Wjat
<trappist> jhutchins_wk: do you mean boot without starting X?
<DaSkreech> What's with the generic kernel?
<jhutchins_wk> trappist: Yeah, just boot to console mode, like runlevel 3 on that other distro.
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: For the only ralink card I have the svn rt2xx drivers work great (never used the other ones because I know they suck - ndiswrapper works better than them)
<trappist> jhutchins_wk: you could boot to single user mode (the 'recovery' grub option) or you could say sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove (to turn off kdm starting automatically at boot)
<jel> VitoGirl: or just find the website, extract the archive under ~/, and see if it runs :)
<jel> VitoGirl: you settled for eggbot instead of psybnc?  What features do you need?
<VitoGirl> i need gcc,libc
<VitoGirl> all all
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: i think it's only the rt61
<VitoGirl> this kubuntu 6.06.1 nothing have
<VitoGirl> i want to have eggdrop1.6.18.tar.gz
<VitoGirl> but to precompile that eggdrop
<VitoGirl> i need gcc, c compiler and allthing
<jel> VitoGirl: apt-get install build-essential will get you gcc etc.
<VitoGirl> but i dont have internet connection on that pc
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: Have you actually tried the other drivers ? (the ralink ones and ones based on them don't work with smp properly)
<jel> VitoGirl: oh
<VitoGirl> but i got the cd
<TheNameless> how can I deactived the driver, so I can start my PC?
<TheNameless> deactivate
<Goliath23> TheNameless: hm.
<Goliath23> TheNameless: what kind of hardware are we talking about?
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: blacklist the module
<TheNameless> Goliath23: rt61 is a wireless lan card dirver
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: how to blacklist it?
<h3sp4wn> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<TheNameless> thx
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: I would run sudo update-modules after (but I don't know whether that is necessary I do it out of habit)
<VitoGirl> does kubuntu support all versions of eggdrop
<h3sp4wn> !info rt2x00-source edgy
<ubotu> Package rt2x00-source does not exist in edgy
<TheNameless> !info rt61-source edgy
<ubotu> Package rt61-source does not exist in edgy
<Goliath23> TheNameless: the bug seems to be already reported and severity was set to "high" ... please see: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/35474 and check if that is your problem. (also read the comments. one comment also states, that the bug freezes his system on reboot)
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: Its one driver (provides drivers for rt61, rt2400, rt2500, rt2570 some others)
<TheNameless> Goliath23: maybe, I must test, if it run without web key
<wolf4> I have just installed Helix player, and my sound volume is now diminished, What did I do wrong?
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: rt2x00.serialmonkey.com (get the daily svn snapshot and build that or use the deb for rt2x00-source from debian (only dependancies are debhelper and module-assistant)
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: I think rt61 is different to the others, the drivers orignaly all devolped by ralink and now devoloped on rt2x00.sourcefourge.net
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: yes I know the site, I would compile the driver from this site, after i will deactive the preemt & smp
<jhutchins_wk> Hey, plf is back!
<CotRo|eR> I need to install ISP CONFIG in my ubuntu server .. is there some command? any help pls?
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: that is what i mean: the driver aren't stable yet, so I wonder why the driver come with ubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> I'm still having trouble with streams.
<jhutchins_wk> This one http://12.158.136.253/ActualPopup/kcur.wax  says "media not playable"
<jhutchins_wk> This one: http://129.237.213.240/asxgen/wmtencoder/kpr2.wma.asx  Shows activity on the "analyser", but I get no sound.
<jhutchins_wk> They both work on my Mandriva 2007 box.  I have followed the instructions on the Restricted Formats page.
<wolf4> Is there a way to alter the stream speed on a slow connection?
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: The svn ones are a complete rewrite
<jhutchins_wk> wolf4: I don't see one for the first source...
<jhutchins_wk> Second one says 28.8 modem or better.
<VitoGirl> well
<VitoGirl> now i have problems installing nerolinux :D
<VitoGirl> damnnnnn
<VitoGirl> any one to help me
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: The apparantly unstable ones work better than any of the others in my experience (as did madwifi-ng before it was in ubuntu)
<VitoGirl> it says i need libglib1.2
<VitoGirl> and libgtk1.2
<VitoGirl> :)
<wolf4> use apt-get and install it individually.
<VitoGirl> how?
<VitoGirl> from cd?
<wolf4> open konsole and type apt-get
<jhutchins_wk> wolf4: VitoGirl has no inet connection.
<wolf4> sorry type aptitude
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: no they don't, i see the driver from the site and the from ralink, they based on the ralink
<wolf4> can somebody ping you from an outside source?
<cpk1> grrr amarok 1.4.4 is only going to be available on edgy?
<|WAL|> my swap partition doesn't mount anymore
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: You are obviously not looking at the right ones
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: They are not based on the ralink ones (they use a backported devicescape stack)
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: i mean the driver on http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: There is multiple drivers on there (you want rt2x00 - the beta driver its complete rewrite and does not have the problems with smp or preempt)
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless:   rt2x00 BETA Testing
<cpk1> why is amarok 1.4.4 only available on edgy?
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: mean you the rt61 or the other driver, I mean the rt61 and  they are a exception
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: Are you listening to anything I am attempting to tell you ? rt2x00 has a driver for rt61
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: rt61pci.c
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: (in the sourcecode so I am certain it is there)
* cpk1 pays attention (also has a rt61 he would like to work)
<|WAL|> my swap partition doesn't mount anymore
<TheNameless> cpk1: with smp & preemt enabled kernel & 64bit?
<TheNameless> h3sp4wn: yes, i could show you, it, but the site down work yet :/
<xst> Since edgy, X has been broken for most Matrox cards. A bug has been filed for long time ago (http://tinyurl.com/y8o6z7) but it seems to be ignored by the maintainer. What can I do then?
<cpk1> TheNameless: no to 64bit but i think smp and prempt is on
<h3sp4wn> TheNameless: The driver is edgy is the legacy one (which is the broken one)
<TheNameless> cpk1: thats the problem i think :/
<cpk1> h3sp4wn: so I shouldnt use the source package from dapper?
<cpk1> h3sp4wn: to get rt61 to work?
<jhutchins_wk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: No use the source package from etch or sid (and build it with module-assistant) that would be the easiest way (package is called rt2x00-source)
* FabioNET is away: Gone away for now.
* FabioNET is away: Gone away for now.
<cpk1> well sounds more annoying than its worth =P
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: After you have installed the deb its one line
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: sudo module-assistant prepare,update; sudo module-assistant build,install rt2x00
<gameplayer> salut
<gameplayer> hello may I say...
<cpk1> hrmm I have RT2561/RT61 which isnt exactly a rtxx00...
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: that is just the name of the generic ralink driver (supports all of them)
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: just as madwifi supports different models of atheros cards - rt2x00 is just the name of the project
<gameplayer> I have a problem with vi juste after installing kubuntu edgy, can someone help me ?
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: What problem ?
<gameplayer> (sorry for my english..)
<gameplayer> when I tape i to insert / modify text vi goes mad
<gameplayer> it show letters when i use arrows
<gameplayer> backspace doesn't work...
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: instead of loading it as vi - run it as vim
<gameplayer> it's the same
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: What shell do you use (if it is zsh I can help you otherwise not sure)
<gameplayer> i use the default kubuntu shell
<h3sp4wn> in xterm ?
<gameplayer> konsole
<h3sp4wn> sounds like a problem with TERM or keymapping but I use neither konsole or bash so don't really know what to suggest
<gameplayer> ok
<steveire> gameplayer: What are you trying to do?
<gameplayer> modify file with vi / vim
<steveire> ok. And vim is confusing you? Can you not use kate>
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: but in vi you are better off using h, l , j , k (instead of the arrows its faster once you are used to it)
<gameplayer> i prefer using vi, faster to load...
<gameplayer> ok...
<steveire> Have you run through vimtutor?
<gameplayer> so i have to remove insert mode to do so
<gameplayer> steveire: nope, i kow haow to use vi /vim
<dom> gameplayer, you probably need to check your inputrc
<h3sp4wn> if it is called as vi (not vim) the arrows would never work in insert mode
<gameplayer> oh ?
<cpk1> h3sp4wn: is there a 2.6.17 kernel available for dapper?
<VitoGirl> how to start sshd on kubuntu
<dom> h3sp4wn, vi is just a softlink to vim in (k)ubuntu
<gameplayer> i know ther is a file that define an alias for vim instead of vi, what is it ?
<dom>  ls -l /etc/alternatives/vi
<dom> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2006-10-26 16:29 /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim
<VitoGirl> how to start sshd on kubuntu
<gameplayer> ==> /usr/bin/vim.tiny exactly
<gameplayer> in edgy
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: You want the full vim
<dom> oh, actually, it's vim.basic
<gameplayer> yep
<gameplayer> i want to use vim as I was using it before (maybe the wrong way) with arrows in edit mode and syntax coloration..
<_robert> dom: : don't change that manual
<dom> _robert, change what?
<_robert> man update-alternatives
<_robert> the alternatives
<VitoGirl> how to start sshd on kubuntu
<VitoGirl> how to start sshd on kubuntu
<dom> VitoGirl, run adept and install the openssh-server
<_robert> install it first with apt-get instsall ssh
<cpk1> argh it looks like i am going to be forced to use edgy
<gameplayer> openssh no ?
<cpk1> what kernel does edgy use?
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: search for vim.basic - with apt-file or whatever (which is what you want)
<_robert> and than it starts from alone
<dom> cpk1, 2.6.17-10-generic
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: then sudo update-alternatives --config vim
<cpk1> blarg
<VitoGirl> i dont have internet connection on that pc
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: if you want it to act like vim then run vim - or vi run vi)
<cpk1> first amarok and now I need a newer kernel
<_robert> VitoGirl: no problem ssh should be also on the cd
<KooL4444> how do i edit my dns server manually, when i change it in the interface it works for a little while and then reverts back to a local address which is not a dns server? any clue?
<gameplayer> i'll try it..
<VitoGirl> how to get from the cd than ? _robert
<VitoGirl> whats the command
<_robert> VitoGirl: with apt-cdrom you add the cdrom, and than apt-get update and than apt-get install ssh
<VitoGirl> tenx
<jhutchins_wk> What really bugs me is that it appears to be receiving the stream, but there's no sound, and ONLy with this stream!
<jhutchins_wk> mms://129.237.213.240:1755/wmtencoder/kpr2.wma
<gameplayer> why in dapper the problem wasn't there ?
<jhutchins_wk> ... and on Mandriva it's fine.
<_robert> bye
<dg6e74> i need some networking help i want this set up using 3 nic cards interet>linux>windows so far i got the intenet to work on the linux box and the second nic card works now im lost someone said something about a dchp sever
<KooL4444> what file are the dns entries in?
<h3sp4wn> gameplayer: dapper uses vim.basic (wrongly in my opinion as vi) not vim.tiny (which acts as vi should)
<VitoGirl> i installed the ssh
<VitoGirl> what now?
<rav3n> does anybody have any problem with java 1.5.0.8 in edgy ??
<dg6e74> i do
<rav3n> am having problems runing frostwire and azureus
<gameplayer> ok
<rav3n> frostiwre keeps doesn't even load the main window and azureus exits after loading giving a VM error
<serialzkiller> hello folks
<gameplayer> i just check something...
<cpk1> rav3n: whats the error for frostwire if you run it from a terminal?
<VitoGirl> i installed the ssh , now hot to start it?
<gameplayer> maybe it's better when i install vim package with apt-get... *blush*
<serialzkiller> yes ssh
<serialzkiller> love it
<serialzkiller> you learn to hack true ssh  ????
<rav3n> the funny thing is that it doesn't load from terminal  gives    runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<sinbad44> i cant seem to change all my kubuntu app backgrounds to dark, what gives ??
<VitoGirl> i installed the ssh , now hot to start it?
<andre> hey all
<rav3n> azureus gives me :
<rav3n> An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
<rav3n> #
<rav3n> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb05e0d02, pid=24560, tid=3085285040
<sinbad44> for example i cant change all konqueror website backgrounds to dark
<sinbad44> help
<cpk1> rav3n: that is an easy fix for frostwire, and are you using the sun java?
<VitoGirl> i installed the ssh , now hot to start it?
<VitoGirl> i installed the ssh , now hot to start it?
<Furesho> hey, in my aliases in Konversation, how to i set it up to do more than one command?
<rav3n> ofcourse
<gameplayer> h3sp4wn: thanks for your help
<serialzkiller> yes your hot 2 start it
<loz> good evening everyone
<cpk1> rav3n: kdesu kate /usr/bin/frostwire and change sh runFrost.sh to bash runFrost.sh
<serialzkiller> yes simbat HELP shoot
<gameplayer> see ya everybody
<dg6e74> anyone know the command to setup a dchp server
<rav3n> cpk1: hey!!! you're the man :D :D lol
<InteliWasp> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<loz> anyone know how to install limewire on edgy?
<rav3n> cpk1: it worked like a charm, may i know wht was the exact erroe i mean wht is the diff bet. sh and bash ??
<loz> or recomend a good peer to peer?
<cpk1> rav3n: dapper changed from using bash to dash
<cpk1> err edgy
<cpk1> dapper used bash edgy uses dash now
<rav3n> cpk1: Ooh I see...thanks
<rav3n> cpk1: a lot...
<cpk1> rav3n: go to #azureus-support to get better help with azureus
<rav3n> cpk1: okay, i'll give it a try, thanks.
<cpk1> rav3n: and take a look at hs_err*log?
<dg6e74> im a bit confused i got a intenet connection cause irc works but firefox and kopete does not workd
<dg6e74> any ideas on what i can do to fix
<naegling23> I want to share folders across my network(kubuntu and ubuntu computers) what should I use, samba or nfs?
<CVirus> dg6e74: have you tried restarting your IRC client and see whether it will still work or not ?
<dg6e74> no
<dg6e74> y would i want it to stop working
<CVirus> dg6e74: before you do that
<CVirus> dg6e74: to diagnos the problem
<CVirus> dg6e74: most probably its a DNS problem
<CVirus> dg6e74: maybe your client is caching a certain DNS entry so thats why its working
<dg6e74> im new to linux and wanna learn why nothing ever works right for me
<CVirus> dg6e74: we'll solve this problem first then see what else isnt working
<dg6e74> i think i need to set up this pc as a dhcp server
<mw46_1> hi;-)
<CVirus> dg6e74: kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf
<CVirus> dg6e74: and add appropriate DNS entries that were supplied by your ISP
<dg6e74> um....
<CVirus> dg6e74: and check your browser once again and see whether it will work or not
<dg6e74> kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf what do i do with this
<rav3n> join #azureus-support
<InteliWasp> i am trying to get xorg to work but it is no longer detecting my hardware in the xserver reconfigure program
<mycket> InteliWasp: which means?
<InteliWasp> mycket:  im going on 5 days of hell getting this computer to work... and this is the last problem on my priority list
<mycket> InteliWasp: Computer are stupid! try   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  in a console
<InteliWasp> mycket:  for some reason the original drivers that was installe did not work and after i tried the fglrx drivers, it was tring to load 3 sets all of the sudden
<Xal2> Hi
<Xal2> I recently changed my hard drive controller, and now my linux partition is different.
<rav3n> where can i file the script responsible fro launching the konsole
<Xal2> I changed the boot in grub and mount point of / in fstab, but now I'm having problems with KDE.
<rav3n> find*
<Xal2> For example, some of my system settings modules are not working. I get the following error: "An error occured during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module" or "You have old third party modules lying around"
<Xal2> I haven't changed anything, though.
<mycket> InteliWasp: in /var/log your system logs what's happening. So does X.org. Look at the logfiles and you (hopefully) find a error message. Then you know where to look at
<mycket> InteliWasp: btw some logfiles can only be read as superuser...
<InteliWasp> mycket:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29613/   this is my old xorg file with fglrx installed
<sinbad44> anyone know if its even possible to change my konqueror website background color to dark or do i have to install firefox ??
<InteliWasp> is anyone having a problem with xmms in edgy?
<mycket> InteliWasp: Hmmm... /dev/wacom sounds like a graphic tablet. Do you have one connected?
<InteliWasp> that is a default thing...
<rav3n> i have a texas instrument media 5-in-1 multimedia card reader that gives me : tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 1 : when i dmesg
<rav3n> any idea how can i mount it?
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> how do you say programming in english ? what channel is ?
<mycket> InteliWasp: does your X server work? Or just console and no kde?
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> If i want to ask programming questions
<InteliWasp> mycket:  with the setting from then x would start but after logging in it would seize up and i had to hard eset
<InteliWasp> *reboot
<rav3n> how to mount media card in media card reader?
<rav3n> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dre> just ask solo,think people will understand this
<rav3n> well, if my flash media card not automatically mounted does that mean it's not supoorted?
<mycket> InteliWasp: you use 6.10, right? i went back to 6.06 because of stability problems... Did you try to move /etc/xorg.conf to somewhere else and then reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<InteliWasp> mycket:  yes i am trying to redo the xorg, but it only shows generic drivers for vid vard and monitor
<intelikey> InteliWasp what app ?
<intelikey> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<InteliWasp> intelikey:  what do you mean?
<intelikey> i have no context for the statement "i am trying to redo the xorg,"  i just got here...
<intelikey> so i was asking how you are going about this "redoing"
<InteliWasp> oh, the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<redtricycle> Um.
<intelikey> ok.   if you are trying to use ati or nvidia drivers they wont show in that, you'll need to edit xorg.conf dirrectly
<redtricycle> is 40 deg celsius too hot for inside the case?
<InteliWasp> i'm starting to think about going back to 6.06...
<mycket> InteliWasp: try to comment out the sections in xorg.conf. btw i have wacom errors too in my logs - but kde and x work fine and dont't have a tablet :-)
<InteliWasp> redtricycle:  nope thats good
<redtricycle> thanks, InteliWasp
<mycket> InteliWasp: 6.10 still seems to be unstable :-(
<InteliWasp> redtricycle:  if it get higher than 60, the start to worry a bit...
<InteliWasp> mycket:  no kidding...
<redtricycle> Yeah, I gotta fix a bunch of stuff with 6.10
<redtricycle> Like...I can't shutdown unless it's from konsole
<redtricycle> -_-
<intelikey> redtricycle that would kinda depend on the ambiant temp.   if it's 0C outside the case that's way to hot.  but if it's 35C out side and 40C inside that's about right.
* InteliWasp runs off to D/L 6.06 again
<redtricycle> 35 is waaay hot
<redtricycle> Hell...30 is hot for me
<mycket> redtricycle: i can shutdown: power off :-))
<redtricycle> T.T
<redtricycle> But yeah, if you shutdown from the GUI
<redtricycle> it just hangs at shutdown
<redtricycle> I have to type "shutdown -h now" @ the term
<InteliWasp> on a side note, how do i make the applet icons stack on each other?
<intelikey> redtricycle possably an error in the halt script in /etc/init.d
<redtricycle> hrm
<redtricycle> i'll go look
<redtricycle> If I CAN use the terminal shutdown -h, I'd think the halt script is fine
<redtricycle> Maybe the kde call to the shutdown does something?
<redtricycle> It's just odd
<mycket> redtricycle: the manpage says "
<mycket> hutdown does its job by signalling the init pro
<mycket>        cess, asking it to change the runlevel.
<InteliWasp> is there anyway to get the system tray icons to go 2 rows?
<h3sp4wn> redtricycle: try xdm instead of kdm
<mycket> so it talks to the kernel i think?!?
<redtricycle> What's that?
<h3sp4wn> redtricycle: or just don't run a login manager - go into x with startx
<redtricycle> xdm?
<h3sp4wn> !info xdm edgy
<intelikey> redtricycle the init halt script is calling   " halt -d -f -i $poweroff $hddown "     you might adjust that and just see if that's where the error lies
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.5-1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 756 kB
<dom> huh, why would kmail's default encoding be US ASCII instead of Unicode?
<intelikey> dom why noy ?
<intelikey> not
<dom> cause ASCII doesn't support any characters other then a-zA-Z and no diacritical marks
<intelikey> and your locale is ?
<dom> UTF-8
* intelikey didn't know that was a locale ?
<cellofellow> anyone know how to use the pop3s:/ kioslave in konqueror? with gmail?
<mw46_1> kmail?
<dom> that's the encoding set in sys prefs -> country/regiion -> spell checker ... I don't see encoding anywhere else
<unbooto> how do I disable gui mode, or set the init level not to load services at "boot:"  on the live cd?
<rav3n> anybody knows how to moung media card in edgy?? it's detected in dmesg
<intelikey> dpkg -l | grep -ie 'language-support'
<h3sp4wn> unbooto: man update-rc.d (you need to update-rc.d -f kdm remove)
<dom> intelikey, ii  language-support-en                        6.06+20060529                        metapackage for English language support
<cellofellow> I usually just use the gmail interface, but do have pop enabled. I want to download one particular message with pop, and thought that the pop3s:/ protocol in konqueror would show messages as files. It opens kmail instead, but then says malformed url.
<intelikey> dom that might be it.....
<unbooto> h3sp4wn: no, you see.. its on a machine where theres only a live-cd, i cant setup init.d
<dom> still, US-ASCII is a little dated
<mycket> unbooto: did you look at the cheatcodes? F2 or F3 at the bootprompt i think
<dom> is there a language pack that would replace "en" do you suppose?
* dom doesn't see anything promising
<cellofellow> hmmm, pop3s:// doesn't work as expected.
<joscha> is icq @ kopete dead again?
<intelikey> apt-cache search language-support
<fdoving> joscha: yes, updated packages at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/
<joscha> fdoving: ah thank you very much
<felixjet> is there anyway to backup all my system preferences, themes, etc?
<felixjet> in a simple way
<felixjet> at least for KDE & konqueror configs
<unbooto> is there any "boot:" flag to make the live-cd not load all the services, x and kde?
<fdoving> felixjet: backup ~/.kde/
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: just backup ~/.kde
<cellofellow> felixjet: /home/foo/.kde holds all that
<felixjet> okey
<felixjet> thanks
<intelikey> unbooto i havent any
<felixjet> uhm
<felixjet> backup is not a shell command right?
<felixjet> xD
<joscha> no
<felixjet> ill try keep
<intelikey> unbooto one could add init=/bin/bash    if needed.....
<cellofellow> intelikey: I guess that unbooto is thinking of knoppix. the boot option "knoppix 2" loads just a CLI system. Don't think kubuntu is designed that way though.
<fdoving> felixjet: no, you can use 'tar -cjvf dot-kde.tar.bz2 ~/.kde/' from the shell.. for example.
<fdoving> .. or try keep.
<mycket> felixjet: cp -r $HOME/.kde /whatever ...
<cox377> is there anyway to take control over another kubuntu machine from this kubuntu machine to do things like updates and install / uninstall software and just general commands?
<intelikey> cellofellow ummm hummm
* cellofellow feels kinda foolish
<fdoving> cox377: ssh
<joscha> cox377: ssh
<dom> intelikey, actually the "locale" command gives the locale:
<dom> % locale
<dom> LANG=en_CA.UTF-8
<cox377> fdoving: Ok, so i gotta install SSH on the host computer?
<cellofellow> cox377: ssh works for me. with X forwarding, you can even run graphical programs. Install "ssh" on both machines.
<intelikey> dom yeah but that's base system not kde...
<cox377> cellofellow: do u know exactly what i have to install on both machines?
<fdoving> cox377: yes, openssh-server on the hosts,
<mycket> cox377: on your pc ssh on the other sshd
<cellofellow> cox377: na, ssh is a metapackage that installs both the server and client.
<cellofellow> cox377: install that
<cox377> lol so many contridictions
<joscha> install package "ssh" on booth computers
<intelikey> ssh is a meda pack that installs both the server and client
<cox377> Ok, coolio cheers for that
<intelikey> as of 6.6 anyway
<cellofellow> intelikey: that's exactly what I said.
<joscha> and then ssh <ip of other computer> -l<loginname on other computer>
<intelikey> cellofellow sure is.
<joscha> with sftp (included in ssh) you can even copy files between both pcs
<cellofellow> cox377: ssh -X user@hostnameorip
<cox377> joscha: N1, just the job, i thought it maybe SSH because i use SSH on my smoothwall but i wasn't exactly sure
<fdoving> fish://hostnameorip/ is nice too.
<fdoving> in konqueror, that is.
* cellofellow loves fish://
* fdoving too.
* joscha 2
* purpleposeidon hates fishing
* cellofellow too
<intelikey> fish ?
<intelikey> :)
<cox377> fdoving: so once ssh is installed i can just punch fish into kongueror
<cellofellow> intelikey: in konqueroro
<fdoving> cox377: yes.
<intelikey> cellofellow rms who ?
<h3sp4wn> shfs is much more useful than fish for me
* cellofellow thinks cox377 has had lot of info thrown on him.
<cellofellow> intelikey: what about rms?
<cox377> cellofellow: so just apt-get install ssh on both machines, activate on server side and away i go?
<sinbad44> u guys ARE kidding me right ?  u mean to tell me i cant even control background colors in konqueror or kde menus ??!
<sinbad44> that fuckin sux
<cellofellow> cox377: apt-get will even turn on the daemon for ya. just do it. no sweat.
<intelikey> sinbad44 yes they are kidding you.
<LjL> !language | sinbad44
<ubotu> sinbad44: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cellofellow> sinbad44: you can, it's just hidden. try kcontrol
<cox377> cellofellow: do you mean once installed that's it?
<sinbad44> kcontrol ok thx
<intelikey> sinbad44 it's all in kcontrol
<cellofellow> cox377: after the installation apt-get, or at least aptitude, will turn on the sshd daemon, and you can use it after that.
<felixjet> how can i make konqueror to remember the window's size :( im tired of resize a window everytime it opens, cause fill almost all desktop!
<cellofellow> cox377: then you can connect.
<cox377> how do i turn on the sshd daemon?
<sinbad44> i dont see kcontrol
<h3sp4wn> Has anyone managed to setup a system using 2 keyboards and monitors (one with X and one just a framebuffer console - I can set up cinerama fine but want a console)
<dom> sinbad44, system settings
<cellofellow> sinbad44: Alt+F2 type kcontrol it aint in the menu.
<sinbad44> ahh ok
<intelikey> felixjet the left upper corner button of the window in question.   set the exteneded properties to remember the size/location
<fdoving> felixjet: right click on the titleline -> advanced -> special window settings.. or something like that.
<cellofellow> window-specific settings are nice but sort of a bore.
<felixjet> thanks!
<ubuntu> i think this ubuntu project is really gonna help linux go mainstream. its amazing how simple it is becoming to install/customize now
<cellofellow> you must have just installed ubuntu
<ubuntu> ive been a long time gentoo user
<ubuntu> im installing kubuntu on my laptop
<michael___> hello ! is there anyone ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<cellofellow> ubuntu:wowserzs. big difference when installing
<ubuntu> yes..
<mycket> no :-)
<ubuntu> thats linux's only setback of going mainstream, is usability
<BluesKaj> I hear gentoo is a bitch to install
<michael___> I need help vith java enviroment. can U help ?
<ubuntu> its not a bitch to install, its just boring.. heh
<cellofellow> michael___: we were half quiet for 2o seconds and you thought noone was here?
<cellofellow> michael___: sun?
<intelikey> ubuntu i don't see it as any "simpler to install/customize now" than 3 years ago really.
<michael___> Yes - I need it for my webbank
<ubuntu> oh.. well i just used it. and coming from me who's used gentoo and slackware. this is really simple and stable
<cellofellow> michael___: install sun-java5-jre with apt-get, NOT adept.
<BluesKaj> for me it was , but that was 2 yrs ago when I was less than mediocre at linux tasks , now I'm just mediocre :)
<sinbad44> why is adept so so slow at installing ??
<intelikey> ubuntu hehhe yeah it's about where mandrake was three years ago  :)
<cellofellow> sinbad44: it sort of seems to take forever to call dpkg. I don't know why.
<BluesKaj> sinbad44, the repos are very busy due to the new release
<ubuntu> yea.. i tried mandrake long ago. i thought it woul dbe good cause the install was very easy, but when i started using it it was garbage. just a big mess of programs
<dom> ubuntu, linux's only setback in going mainstream is distribution.  there's a lot of people that won't or can't a) download a distro or b) install it themselves.  MS and Apple do well because a lot of systems ship with their OS pre-loaded
<cox377> cellofellow: i accidently restarted lol, sorry, i've installed ssh how do i start the daemon?
<BluesKaj> not impressed with mandrakes hardware recognition
<sinbad44> adept downloads fast enough, its just the installing part that hangs, so should i use apt-get on console for installing or ?
* SambaPoty is away: Gone away for now.
<cellofellow> cox377: it's already running, init took care of that.
<exhale> sinbad44: shure, adept's pretty bad
<ubuntu> i think the main setback is the GUI. and its useability. if you want something in linux to work you have to do alot of research etc to get it working sometimes.
<cellofellow> cox377: to test, type ssh localhost
<cellofellow> at konsole
<cox377> Ok, can i test a system by logging in within that own machine, if u see what i'm saying
<michael___> hmm ... apt-get can not find the package sun-java5-jre :-(
<cellofellow> cox377: yes
<dom> ubuntu, basic operation stuff can easily be addressed during system installation
<cpk1> michael___: you need multiverse enabled
<ubuntu> im talkin about when you are in the os
<sinbad44> i remember the dapper 5.10 installer worked fine, maybe i should go back to dapper ?
<ubuntu> just simple stuff
<cox377> cellofellow: "ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused"
<dom> ubuntu, like what?
<intelikey> ubuntu i guess it's all in what you want to propagate.
<cox377> cellofellow: do i have to open it on the firewall?
<ubuntu> like when i tried to get flash working in linux under gentoo i had to look around and find out how to get it working, and thats just one of the things
<cellofellow> michael___: it's in multiverse. oops. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and add "multiverse" after wherever you see universe.
<cellofellow> cox377: not unless you configured your firewall already.
<cellofellow> cox
<michael___> Thanks !! Ill try that :-)
<cox377> cellofellow: yes
<cox377> ?
<cellofellow> cox377: maybe it isn't running. ps -A | grep sshd to see
<dom> ubuntu, if the system was pre-loaded by a vendor, automatix could be one of the provided packages.  then installing flash, wmv, mp3, mov and any of that kind of stuff is trivial
<cox377> "ps -A | grep sshd"
<intelikey> ubuntu you are talking about "propritary" krap on an open sourse system....  don't mix them and you wont have that problem
<ubuntu> heh
#kubuntu 2006-11-01
<cellofellow> cox377: ubuntu's firewall is configured to open all ports, even though it is running.
<dom> exactly, intelikey.  i haven't setup flash on my machine and I don't miss it at all.  but I'm hardly a "mainstream" user
<hektik> flash is pretty popular and needed for web surfing
<cox377> cellofellow: ok cool, so whats "ps -A | grep sshd" about?
<hektik> hrm.. my install is lagging at select a disk
<cellofellow> cox377: it will show some output if sshd is running.
<hektik> hourglass is just going
<Bubba_Gump> flash imo, is only really needed for advertising and naff youtube videos
<cox377> cellofellow: it doesnt show anything so i assume it hasnt started
<|lostbyte|> When will flash 9 for linux be out ?
<Bubba_Gump> flash 9 beta is already available
<hektik> well if you dont know, youtube is a very popular site, thus meaning alot of people watch it and require flash to do so
<dom> flash is definitely popular, but I wouldn't say it's required.  For basic "doing things", Java is a bigger problem then flash (in my experience)
<dg6e74> im back if your still around
<cellofellow> cox377: open the system services module in System Settings, become root, and make sure that sshd is set to start with runlevel 3
<dom> required for "entertainment" purposes, but that's what automatix is for anyhow
<cellofellow> cox377: if it isn't just set it to, and also start it.
<intelikey> if the license agreement says "no more than one backup copy" i simply say, NO!   and move on.
<cellofellow> cox377: the system services thing is a frontent to init
<hektik> this konversation crap has too many colors in it
<cellofellow> hektik: you can change that, it's linux.
<Bubba_Gump> the best thing i've helped myself to do is easily distance my browser from the youtube sites and enjoy life with greater things...
<michael___> Installing java now :-) thank U - I think it will work now !!!!
<cox377> cellofellow: shall do now, thanks for the help - 2 secs
<intelikey> seriously.  if you are required to agree to a leagle contract that you know you have no intention of keeping why even use their **** ?
<mrkris> hello, wondering if i'm just slow or does kopete fail at fetching your older buddylist and importing like gaim does
<hektik> i know, im on the kubuntu live cd right now so its not important right now
<intelikey> just say   NO !
<shiv> Whats wrong with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29622/ I get 0x7 error when trying to load windows from grub. Please help
<cellofellow> intelikey: cause the chances of getting caught are very slim. I think.
<cox377> cellofellow: working now ; )
<intelikey> cellofellow you are caught already.
<hektik> scanning disk hangs at 50%. any idea ?
<intelikey> cellofellow getting caught has nothing to do with it.
<cox377> did someone mention a graphical interface using fish?
<intelikey> cellofellow you purger your self each time you do that.   it may not make you any differance if you are a lier or not.  but it does me.
<cellofellow> cox377: when you use ssh, the -X option enables X forwarding. If you ssh from one Linux box to another, with the -X option set, you can run a graphical program and it'll run
<cellofellow> cox377: not fish, that's like a remote filesystem. -X makes that work.
<cox377> cellofellow: do i enable the X forwarding through the ssh front end?
<dg6e74> im tring to get this setup to work internet>nic(linux)nic>nic(windows) to work i get to the internet to work on the linux box but thats it
<cellofellow> cox377: ssh -X user@host will work. when you get the ssh shell, type a graphical program and the X protocol is tunneled over the ssh connection,
<cellofellow> dg6e74: you're using the linux box as a gateway>
<cellofellow> ?
<dg6e74> yes
<cellofellow> hmmmm
<cellofellow> never tried that.
<mycket> dg6e74: squid?
<LeeJunFan> dg6e74: how far are you? can the windows machine ping the linux machine?
<dg6e74> i doubt it
<intelikey> cellofellow  linux box as a gateway is pretty common
<cellofellow> intelikey: I know, I was just backing out cause I don't know how.
<sinbad44> hey guys what do i type in under 'host' box in kmail account setup ?
<intelikey> oh
<sinbad44> using pop
<cellofellow> intelikey: I think my routers have linux under the hood.
<intelikey> probably or unix
<LeeJunFan> dg6e74: on linux you will need to enable ip masquerading for the ip the windows machine is on, and enable forwarding. See the /etc/sysctl.conf file to enable forwarding. And iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s [windows IP]  -j MASQUERADE
<|lostbyte|> sinbad44, the host that pop is under.
<sinbad44> wat is a host ? u mean like prtc.net ?
<sinbad44> my isp?
<cellofellow> sinbad44: whatever your email provider says. like gmail is pop.gmail.com
<intelikey> sinbad44 the ip of your mail host
<dg6e74> i tried that
<|lostbyte|> sinbad44, like, pop3.mymailhost.com
<dg6e74> and i just lost my connection
<sinbad44> ahh ok
<LeeJunFan> dg6e74: editing the sysctl.conf for forwarding will turn on forwarding when you boot, to enable it now run sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<sinbad44> pop3. ...
<sinbad44> cool
<cellofellow> sinbad44: look on your email providers website for pop instructions. they're all different.
<intelikey> sinbad44 or in many cases   mail.<your_isp>.com
<dg6e74> ok i did that
<dg6e74> should i force the windows box to have a specific or leave it on auto
<intelikey> it's pretty common to see    mail.isp.ext + smtp.isp.ext
<LeeJunFan> dg6e74: unless you are going to setup a dhcp server on linux then set your windows machine to static IP.
<cellofellow> dg6e74: unless you set up dnsmasq or BIND, use a static IP on the windows box.
<intelikey> for pop3 accounts that is ^
<cellofellow> BIND = DHCP
<cellofellow> oops
<dg6e74> like 192.168.0.9
<yonkeltron> if i have a python module installed and it's suddenly no longer importable, what could that mean?
<cellofellow> anything will work that's not 192.168.0.1
<cellofellow> in the 192.168.0.* range
<dg6e74> done
<LeeJunFan> dg6e74: okay, now try to ping the linux IP. That's 192.168.0.1?
<cellofellow> dg6e74: you need to set the second nic on the linux box to be 192.168.0.1
<dg6e74> ok i will
<dg6e74> well did that already
<dg6e74> gonna ping
<hektik> anyone know why install hangs at select a disk ? (no disks to choose from)
<dg6e74> request timed out
<cellofellow> hektik: that sounds like a recurring proble, but I upgraded from dapper, so I dunno.
<intelikey> "<cellofellow> anything will work that's not 192.168.0.1"   mmmm no   192.172.*.* is also reserved for local use
<hektik> this is kubuntu 6.10
<LeeJunFan> dg6e74: both machines are set in the 192.168.0.X range?
<|lostbyte|> hektik, kubuntu.com
<cellofellow> intelikey: oh, I'll have to remember that.
<hektik> kubuntu.com what ?
<|lostbyte|> hektik, yes.
<dg6e74> linux-192.168.0.1 windows 192.168.0.9
<|lostbyte|> :)
<hektik> what about it ?
<intelikey> err did i just hose that.   172.*.*.*
<LeeJunFan> dg6e74: and both netmask 255.255.255.0?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, 172.16, and 10.
<dg6e74> yes
<intelikey> anyway there is another reserved block
<cellofellow> intelikey: isn't it 10.*.*.*, 172.something.*.*, and 192.168.0.*? depending on the network size? class A, B, and C nets?
<|lostbyte|> hektik, Did you check the md5sum of the iso..
<hektik> lol
<LeeJunFan> for reference - private IP's = http://www.duxcw.com/faq/network/privip.htm
<hektik> their is nothing wrong with the iso...
<LeeJunFan> dg6e74: do you have a crossover cable?
<intelikey> yeah  192.168.* , 172.16.*  and 10.*   there ya go
<dg6e74> yes
<LeeJunFan> sry, gotta run out for a bit. dg6e74, don't know why that's not working at this point, everything sounds right - you sure you don't have eth0, eth1 mixed up?
<dg6e74> i have my internet on etho 1
<dg6e74> should put the internet on etho0
<intelikey> and any private is repetable,  can be used on any non-internet network
<cox377> what does everyone think the successrate on upgrading to 6.10 from 6.0.6 is? in terms of % is there a lot of failures or???
<intelikey> Also, IP addresses in the range of 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255 are reserved for Automatic Private IP Addressing.   meaning you shouldn't use them as static ip's even on a private network.
<intelikey> cox377 of doing that without any errors   5% maybe ?    without any major or unrecoverable errors 85% maybe....
<intelikey> depends on whether you classify breaking xorg.conf as major or not.  it's certenly recoverable.
<klerfayt> hey why does kde's own transparency stuff feel faster with latest nvidia beta drivers?
<Ranma2264> Does anyone have an intel 537ep modem?
<Kubu> how can i see the temperatura of my CPU?
<intelikey> i'm having issues with fuser.  it's kernel related.   it seems that mozilla-suite uses a line "P=`fuser /dev/dsp 2>&1 | sed -e 's#^/dev/dsp:##' `" which hangs the launching of mozilla-suite with this specific kernel.  anyone brave enough to tackle that ?
<sinbad44> i still cant get website background color to dark using Konqueror !
<sinbad44> wat gives
<intelikey> Kubu one way would be wmsensors - WindowMaker dock applet for lmsensors
<BluesKaj> strange , installing flashplayer thru adept , removes the FF flash plugin
<BluesKaj> doesn't solve the no play prob tho
<klerfayt> BluesKaj: no play?
<BluesKaj> flashplayer won't kick in on siyes that use it
<BluesKaj> sites
<sinbad44> is the konqueror browser not particularly recommended in here or ?
<BluesKaj> some like konk , some don't ...just a mater of taste i think
<intelikey> konqueror is default in kubuntu
<klerfayt> BluesKaj: you should try latest beta flashplayer 9
<Tokeiito> good evening
<klerfayt> BluesKaj: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Tokeiito> i have problem with taskjuggler installation/deinstallation. i've tryed evrything: apt-get remove, apt-get install -f, dpkg --remove, dpkg --purge but always i'm geting error: dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 1; How can i remove that packet?
<sinbad44> how come Konqueror doesnt have site background color control ???
<Tokeiito> this is full error code: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29630/
<sinbad44> does it suck ?
<intelikey> it doesn't ?
<sinbad44> doesnt look like it
<intelikey> sinbad44 are you sure ?
<sinbad44> well ive been trying to get it to use dark site backgrounds since yesterday, no luck
<sinbad44> i really hate to have to use mozilla browser on kubuntu
<intelikey> Tokeiito you could force that.
<Tokeiito> i've tryed
<Tokeiito> no luck
<sinbad44> since im assuming Konqueror is more secure than mozilla
<sinbad44> darn, so this means i have to wear my darned sunglasses just to read browser text on kubuntu darn darn darn
<flaccid> hehe why
<Hawkwind> sinbad44: Konqueror isn't anymore secure than mozilla or any other browser out there.  Use what *you* like and what is comfortable to you
<sinbad44> cuz white backgrounds destroys my eyes
<intelikey> Tokeiito try this as root. "  mv /bin/touch . ln -s /bin/true /bin/touch ;apt-get install -f ;rm /bin/touch mv touch /bin  "     it's a hack it ugly it's bad and not recommended.   the ubuntu team would frown on it.  but it will probably work.
<flaccid> right... dont see how browser makes a difference there
<Tokeiito> thank you
<sinbad44> Hawk, well im hoping that Konqueror atleast doesnt have any NSA code embedded like mozilla & IE do since the late 90s
<Hawkwind> LOL @ NSA code
<intelikey> " mv /bin/touch . ln -s /bin/true /bin/touch ;apt-get install -f ;rm /bin/touch ;mv touch /bin  "
<sinbad44> since Konqueror IS open source, right ?
<intelikey> Tokeiito ^
<Hawkwind> If you're worried about NSA, then there are bigger issues than choosing a browser
<intelikey> so you could just copy and paste it.
<Tokeiito> mhm
<sinbad44> open source security is the WHOLE reason im even bothering to try to learn kubuntu os
<flaccid> there is no need to be worried
<flaccid> browser security is only an issue with MSIE
<sinbad44> duh
<sinbad44> netscape mozilla has the same govt spying code as IE does
<exhale> :|
<sinbad44> ken poulsen confirmed that back in late 98
<intelikey> actually the security is not browser/network side, it's kernel side.  i.e. the permissions bits on the inodes.
<jel> sinbad44: konqueror does have a better technique for avoiding popups.  Lacks the latest generation of encryption, which some online banks use.  Has some good options which let you control your security and privacy on a per-site basis.  I like it.
<purpleposeidon> sinbad: yeah, it's that malicious 'if' statement. Ever wonder what i.f. stands for? That's right.
<jel> sinbad44: what spying code?
<dude> guys, can you suggest a acd audio creator
<dude> guys, can you suggest a cd audio creator
<jel> dude: kaudiocreator
<sinbad44> jel, just some code snippets that poulsen found & published like 8 years ago
<intelikey> cdw
<jel> dude: or k3b, if you mean to make a new audio cd?
<dude> jel: yes
<fdoving> good nite.
<starpause> i've got an error on step 4 of the KubuntuUpgrade wiki ... i've checked my sources list ... here's the error ... http://rafb.net/paste/results/KJNQEQ78.html
<ut2004> can someone help me im tring to set up my linux box as a gateway using 2 nic cards
<ricardo_> hello
<ut2004> hello
<cellofellow> ut2004: there was someone asking about that about an hour ago
<ut2004> ,e
<ut2004> me*
<cellofellow> starpause: you should run the apt-get -f install. -f meens fix.
<cellofellow> ut2004: oh
<ut2004> different irc client
<cellofellow> starpause: and install the kubuntu-deskop metapackage
<ut2004> i got windows to say connected but cant ping the linux box
<cellofellow> ut2004: is the windows box connected directly to the linux box? no hub or switch in between?
<ut2004> yes with crossover cable
* cellofellow thought you might have a straight cable :P
<ut2004> i dont think i set something up right on the linux box
<shadowhywind> hay all, Where are power options located at. My monitor keeps turning off after like 15 mins. I have checked the screensaver and power options in Monitor & Display. Are there any other locations?
<cellofellow> I've had good luck with dnsmasq as a dns forwarder/server and dhcp server.
<Zoohouse> What is the name of that feature that KDE has of downloading extra stuff... Hot New Items or something like that..
<starpause> cellofellow: i did run apt-get -f install, that's part of my error paste
<cellofellow> starpause: oh
<cellofellow> ut2004: I've had good luck with dnsmasq as a dns forwarder/server and dhcp server.
<ut2004> ok
<ut2004> how do use it
<Zoohouse> Hot New Stuff I think it is called... How do I open that app?
<cellofellow> ut2004: you install, duh, and enable in init. it has once little config file. /etc/dnsmasq.conf. it'll ive dynamic ip's with dhcp, not by default though, and will forward dns requests.
<starpause> cellofellow: and here's what happens when i try to install the kubuntu-desktop package http://rafb.net/paste/results/U3O91L46.html
<cellofellow> starpause: weird, it says that it has to install xorg but you must already have that.
<starpause> cellofellow: yeah, something is totally hosed :) any other ideas?
<ut2004> can you walk me through setting this up
<gravygoat> Are there any cups gurus logged in at this time?
<cellofellow> starpause: sometimes I find that openning aptitude, in gui mode (command aptitude), helps me see what is the problem. try doing something like installing kubuntu-desktop, and it will say it has fix suggestions. press "e" to see suggestions.
<cellofellow> ut2004: I did it on debian sarge. install dnsmasq firs
<cellofellow> t
<dg6e74> where do i get it
<cellofellow> dg6e74: is that ut2004
<cellofellow> ?
<ut2004> yes
<cellofellow> one sec
<ut2004> some how in channel twice on same irc client with diffetent names
<cellofellow> ut2004: install dnsmasq from universe
<starpause> cellofellow: strange, when i try to run aptitude nothing happens. Adept Manager comes up though
<ut2004> sorry you gotta be super specific with me im a super noob
<cellofellow> starpause: you're kidding right? that is crazy.
<malix0> hi all I have a strange problem with a laptop with Kubuntu 6.10, the network doesn't work. The interface eth0 is up but I have no comunication
<cellofellow> malix0: any IP address? run ip address in konsole
<manwithaface> malix0: what card do you have?
<starpause> cellofellow: no, if i try running aptitude from the run command dialog or the prompt i get nothing comming up ... but the process is running
<malix0> manwithaface: realtek
<cellofellow> starpause: aptitude is a ncurses program, runs gui-like in a terminal, so aptitude in konsole should open it.
<manwithaface> malix0: pop in your Kubuntu Edgy Alternate install cd and get Network Manager
<cellofellow> ut2004: universe is most likely enabled, just sudo aptitude install dnsmasq
<malix0> manwithaface: after restarting the network i can send some packet and after a few second it die again
<manwithaface> malix0: i know not how to fix the easy stuff, though i can rapidly repair an ailing BCM4318 wireless card
<starpause> cellofellow: thanks, i've got it up! will see if i get anywhere here :)
<ut2004> i got it from google
<cellofellow> ut2004: what?
<grothesk> Hi!
<ut2004> root@linux-sux:~# aptitude install dnsmasq
<grothesk> What is the difference between kubuntu CD and DVD? What is included in the DVD?
<ut2004> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ut2004> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ut2004> Reading package lists... Done
<ut2004> Building dependency tree
<ut2004> Reading state information... Done
<ut2004> Initializing package states... Done
<ut2004> Building tag database... Done
<ut2004> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ut2004> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cellofellow> !paste | ut2004
<ubotu> ut2004: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<grothesk> ut2004: USE pastebin!
<ut2004> srry
<cellofellow> grothesk: DVD has the LiveCD and the text install, and has enough software on to be a repo.
<felixjet> should i install automake 1.9? i have 1.4 but package manager say that 1.9 have lot of bugs
<ut2004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29632/
<grothesk> thx cellofellow
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | ut2004
<ubotu> ut2004: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<cellofellow> ut2004: do you have apt-get or adept running? only one dpkg-based program can run at once cause of that lock file.
<ut2004> possibly
<ut2004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29633/ what do i do
<ut2004> remove java?
<malix0> manwithaface: Ok I install network manager, but I can not test it because my router is broken and only wirless work
<cellofellow> ut2004: the jdk is sort of outmoded in favour of the sdk. so, uninstall it. and dnsmasq is in uviverse so make sure that's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<malix0> manwithaface: I must wait when I go to my office
* cellofellow foot in mouth, jdk is the one not sdk
<ut2004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29634/
<cellofellow> ut2004: unless your writting in java, you don't need the jdk, just the jre
<ut2004> ok
<ut2004> i dont need it
<cellofellow> ut2004: aptitude search dns to see if dnsmasq is in your cache.
<ut2004> type this: aptitude search dns
<cellofellow> ut2004: we may be barking up the wrong tree anyways. can you ping ip addresses from the computer behind the linux box?
<cellofellow> ut2004: yes
<malix0> manwithaface: why this problem happen?
<ut2004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29635/
<cellofellow> ut2004: you need universe.
<cellofellow> !dnsmasq | ut2004
<ubotu> dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33-1 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 580 kB
<manwithaface> malix0: i have no idea, but i tried it and it worked for me
<cellofellow> starpause: how's it going?
<Alter-Ego> hi, in amarok if i want to listen to japanese radio or tv, my  titles are in squre blocks and not japanese.  is there a way to change this ?
<malix0> manwithaface: Ok ttanks I'll try it when I'll get into the work office
<ut2004> how do i get universe
<malix0> manwithaface: I hope it will work
<starpause> cellofellow: it's going at it ... aptitude seems nice ... it's back on the command prompt
<cellofellow> !universe | ut2004
<ubotu> ut2004: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<malix0> manwithaface: Note that I have no problem with windows and no problem with my wirless card using ndiswrapper drivers
<cellofellow> starpause: after it does stuff at the "prompt", it promts for enter, and when you hit enter it opens aptitude back up.
<shadowhywind> any body now how to clean up the apt cache, what the command is?
<shadowhywind> is apt-get clean and autoclean safe to run?
* cellofellow has to eat dinner
* cellofellow is away: Gone away for now.
<starpause> cellofellow: cool, thanks for the explaination. it seems like there are some errors along the way but it's still doing it's thing. i just told aptitude to go after i started it, hope it was smart in seeing what needed to upgrade :O
<malix0> Another question on a fresh install of Edgy when I call shutdown I have icons on side of buttons, but on an old installation that was in testing there are only text. Where I can change this?
<starpause> cellofellow: before it prompted me to hit return there was a long list of packages with errors
<Jucato> um... which font or package installed with kubuntu-desktop gives support for Japanese text? (I can't see them in Konvi...)
<bobbyyu> I have a big problem: I can't log into my Kubuntu Dapper system. After a large update, it accepts my login, and logs me back out
<bobbyyu> I am talking from my Windows OS
<shadowhywind> bobbyyu nexttime you start in kubuntu, and get to the login screen, do alt+ctrl +f3 and login through there
<shadowhywind> and see if an error happens
<shadowhywind> if nothing, type startx and see if that comes with an error
<kal> hi
<shadowhywind> hi
<kal> i am new on thia thing
<shadowhywind> hehe
* cellofellow is back.
<for> hi
<Jucato> when I install xfonts stuff, do I need to restart X?
<cellofellow> Jucato: can't hurt
<shadowhywind> it probably wouldn't hurt that way all programs can see it
<Jucato> thanks :)
<Lamington> helllo
<caribou8> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Emess> anyone know how to take a perl script wirtten in windows and make it so nix can actually read its encode?
<Lamington> I've just installed kubuntu edgy and my Storage Media window in the System Menu only shows a folder (cdrom0)... How do I get it to show my hard drives like I thought it should
<josh__> whats up people? i have a hard drive i am using just to store backups and such. it is owned by root though so my normal user accounts cant write to it. i have tried chmod 777 and chown josh /data... says changing permissions/owner isn't allowed... how do i change that?
<intelikey> mount -o remount,umask=0 /mount/point
<Dokuta_Di> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<i_love_beer> I can't even load ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<dragonflyseven> How would I get a quicktime movie to play in firefox?
<Hirvinen> dragonflyseven: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<dragonflyseven> hirvinen: thank you.
<[H5N1] > Is the new livecd's updated yet?
<RawSewageLT> theyre not making CDs of Edgy
<[H5N1] > huh?
<RawSewageLT> sorry nm
<[H5N1] > Just waiting for the new Kubuntu 6.10 since the current one has issues..
<RawSewageLT> like what
<RawSewageLT> KOrganizer?
<[H5N1] > I have the "NO ROOT FILESYSTEM" bug and I can't proceed.
<RawSewageLT> oh
<[H5N1] > With the installation that is.
<RawSewageLT> I did a fresh install
<RawSewageLT> I dont like updates
<RawSewageLT> updating
<RawSewageLT> upgrading
<[H5N1] > Yeah, I'd like too and it won't let me.
<RawSewageLT> weird
<felixjet> anyone know a good manual to see TV in kubuntu?
<felixjet> i have a hauppage tv card
<felixjet> supported by bttv module
<RawSewageLT> !TV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TV - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> !bttv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bttv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> :(
<laptop_> anyone know the where automatix2 installs the firefox java runtime plugin?
<LiteHedded> how can i upgrade firefox to 2.0?
<analfabeta> hi!
<pierreth> hello
<felixjet> when i try to open modconf it says that i dont must use it, and it autocloses !
<pierreth> Anyone on the new version of kubuntu?
<RawSewageLT> me
<pierreth> hi RawSewageLT
<felixjet> nevermind, it was a problem using another terminal
<shadowhywind> me too
<dragonflyseven> The Ubuntu documentation says to that Konqueror can play embedded videos by default, but I am using Firefox. How can I play quicktime, etc. videos in firefox using KDE?
<pierreth> and are you confortable?
<RawSewageLT> yes
<pierreth> dragonflyseven: QT is not free
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: No problem since the upgrade?
<esaym> for upgrading to firefox 2: http://getswiftfox.com/installer.htm
<pierreth> QT is for windows are MacOS
<esaym> if you want the desktop icon you will have to copy it from the default install location of /usr/share/applications/swiftfox.desktop and copy it over to /home/user/desktop
<malix0> dragonflyseven: install mozilla-mplayer
<dragonflyseven> I mean like embedded videos like besides flash.
<shadowhywind> dragonflyseven https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<RawSewageLT> pierreth: just a few bugs
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: like what?
<shadowhywind> other then the few bugs, I haven't found anything that i haven't beena ble to fix
<RawSewageLT> KOrganize icon
<dragonflyseven> I am already on that page, it doesn't handle how to do it without Konqueror.
<RawSewageLT> k3b not verifying after a burn
<RawSewageLT> it verifies ISOs, but not data DVd burns
<shadowhywind> dragonfly if you install what it says, firefox will find it and do it automatically
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: k3b is fully completed anyway
<RawSewageLT> what
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: I'am missing Toast from MacOS
<malix0> dragonflyseven: and if you want to play almost anything you can install w32codecs
<dragonflyseven> Ok, I will try it.
<dragonflyseven> Thanks for the help.
<RawSewageLT> pierreth: I like k3b
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: I like it too but it does not erase my disks
<RawSewageLT> are you sure
<Emess> anyone know how to take a perl script wirtten in windows and make it so nix can actually read its encode?
<RawSewageLT> isnt perl just text
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: it is always saying that I don't need to erase the disk
<RawSewageLT> oh
<intelikey> dos2unix file.pl
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: that I can write over
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: but I want to erase, not to add
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: just too bad
<Emess> RawSewageLT: yes, but its been encoded and nix cant read it
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: are you having this problem?
<intelikey> pierreth what disk ?
<pierreth> dvd+rw
<RawSewageLT> pierreth: I dont use rewritable disks
<intelikey> k i'm oob on that one.
<LiteHedded> what's the easiest way to upgrade to ff 2.0?
<i_love_beer> how do I get edgy to work
<pierreth> rewritable is better for the environment
<RawSewageLT> pierreth: did you go to Tools -  Erase CD
<pierreth> intelikey: there is so much formats available
<i_love_beer> how do I get edgy to display video
<i_love_beer> it just go into a blank screen
<bbt> hi, trying to get thunderbird to use firefox as default browser, can someone help?
<pierreth> RawSewageLT: yes, but i am in French
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pierreth> bbt: i am a link for you
<pierreth> btt: i add the problem once
<i_love_beer> HALP EDGY NO WORK
<intelikey> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<RawSewageLT> bbt: System Setings - Default Apps
<RawSewageLT> lol
<pierreth> bbt: here: http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/firefox-mailto.jspx
<i_love_beer> hey
<bbt> thanks guys
<i_love_beer> it just go into a blank screen
<i_love_beer> and I can't do nothing :(
<Egi> hi
<intelikey> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dude_> guys, can you suggest a mp3 burner apps
<Egi> is it possible to be an admin in kubuntu all the time ?
<intelikey> Egi sure  if you are talking about using the roor account
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> read there ^
<i_love_beer> roor account?
<intelikey> to set a root password; sudo passwd
<Egi> dont want to be sudo
<intelikey> root
<dude_> guys, can you suggest a mp3 burner apps
<intelikey> dude_ i have no idea what you are talking about
<intelikey> an mp3 burner ?
<Egi> ok .. i think i dont raelly know what i am talking about ^^
<Egi> su = same as root ?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> actually no...   su == switch user   and if not user is specified then the default is   root
<Egi> its told in the kubuntu documentation that the root account is locked
<Egi> but i want to be root all the time ... and log in as root etc
<dude_> intelikey: i mean i want to burn mp3's in a   cd
<pierreth> why when i create a new user, i can login with my password on the user account?
<intelikey> one could  su jim    or    su tom    or su sally   but   su  alone == su root
<Egi> the problem is that i coulnd do that the last time i had kubunto on my pc
<dude_> intelikey: i used 3kb, but it doesnt play
<intelikey> dude_ then you are looking for something to convert mp3 to cda ?
<intelikey> audacity can do that with the codecs
<dude_> intelikey: not really, but what can you suggest, mp3 to cda?
<intelikey> i don't know what tool audacity uses but it's probably common to many things like mplayer xmms and friends
<rhodri> hi, i'm using edgy, and after 5 minutes or so of not using my computer i get a blank screensaver which comes up, but i have checked my screensaver settings and it looks off, and i've looked for power management settings but can't find anything to do with turning off the screen.  this is really annoying when i'm watching movies, can anyone help?  thanks.
<intelikey> cda==compact disk audio   format
<Kiongku> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<dude_> intelikey: when i play the burned cd in a cd player, it won't play  but when i play it on my cdrom drive, it plays
<RawSewageLT> does anyone have a problem where FF crashes when going to YouTube
<Egi> and the format of the files is .cda
<intelikey> dude_ i sujest you check the settings in k3b   probably not fixiated  or something.
<Egi> ?
<shadowhywind> rawsewageLT download and use flash beta 9
<shadowhywind> also diable your extenstions, and test first
<shadowhywind> does anyone know hot to get superkaramba to read net stats?
<RawSewageLT> shadowhywind: ok, thx.  I dont want to do anything like that on this fresh clean Edgy install though
<RawSewageLT> I'll just wait for an official update
<shadowhywind> what do you mean rawsewage?
<RawSewageLT> I only want to instal things in the repos
<RawSewageLT> without having to add special repos
<shadowhywind> all it is, is adding 1 file to the plugin directory of firefox
<RawSewageLT> ok
<RawSewageLT> where can I get that
<shadowhywind> *lets see if this works*
<shadowhywind> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadowhywind> haha!
<hazard2> quick question: anybody know anything about programming in C?
<intelikey> hazard2 is this a poll ?
<Egi> well ... me in c++ a little bit
<hazard2> well, specfically, why can't I create a global program varible?
<shadowhywind> raw go here http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<intelikey> there is a channel for that.
<hazard2> and google is feeling useless
<Egi> who told you that ?
<Egi> of course you can
<bobbyyu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<RawSewageLT> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_update_to_Flash_Player_9_Beta_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<hazard2> I know you can, but gcc isn't letting me.
<bobbyyu> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dude_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RawSewageLT> shadowhywind: thx.  I'll install that
<hazard2> !aac
<shadowhywind> hopefully that will work, that is what i had to do
<intelikey> who ever rewrote the bot <glares at Seveas>  really didn't help anything.
<hazard2> what's the channel for c?
<bobbyyu> Can someone please tell me how to export the Java path and make it global througout the shell? My copy is gone now that my Kubuntu decided to lock itself up.
<hazard2> (and how do I join with Konversation?
<intelikey> b-e should not be linked to that infonode.
<dude_> jucato !
* hazard2 explodes
<RawSewageLT> shadowhywind: still crashes.  maybe I need to rebood
<RawSewageLT> I'll reboot
<rhodri> hi, i'm using edgy, and after 5 minutes or so of not using my computer i get a blank screensaver which comes up, but i have checked my screensaver settings and it looks off, and i've looked for power management settings but can't find anything to do with turning off the screen.  this is really annoying when i'm watching movies, can anyone help?  thanks.
<shadowhywind> there is one other folder that you can try to put the file in,
<shadowhywind> do a find for plugins, firefox has like a global folder i don't remembere where
<shadowhywind> also did you remove both files for flash?
<analfabeta> i'm trying write in my pendrive, but after, Safety Remove, unplug and replug a pendrive, archives isnot copied. whats happining?!
<_kalach> lllllllll
<Jucato> dude_: sorry I was awaaaaaaay
<dude_> jucato: i burned mp3, but it doesn't play
<dude_> jucato: i used kb3
<Jucato> dude_: did you install libk3b-mp3 (or something like that)?
<dude_> jucato: le me chck
<Jucato> dude_: libk3b2-mp3
<dude_> jucato: not yet installed
<Jucato> bleh :P
<dude_> hehehe
<dude_> jucato: re starting kb3
<vipercat> can someone help me with how to install avast onto kubuntu ..  this i my first attempt at using linux so i dont know what to use or how to use it ?
<Hawkwind> What is avast ?
<Jucato> avast ye mateys?
<vipercat> avast is an antivirus program
<Hawkwind> vipercat: You don't need antivirus on Linux
<OOD> chances are there wont be a single linux virus for a few years
<Hawkwind> vipercat: Unless you run a mail server that Windows users have access to from within Windows
<OOD> and if one does come out, expect a patch that kills it
<dude_> jucato: what are those? "libk3b2-mp3?
<vipercat> its not the antivirus im worried about its just an excersise in how to install a program that is not normally part of linux
<Jucato> !info libk3b2-mp3 | dude_
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<dude_> jucato, tnx
<Jucato> dude_: but are you just trying to burn a data disc, or mp3's into an audio cd?
<vipercat> ok how do i install firefox from a .tar.gz file than ?
<notech> avast has .deb package
<vipercat> what is a deb package ?
<Hawkwind> vipercat: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<notech> deb are the package format used by unbuntu/debian
<Hawkwind> vipercat: You don't need to download and compile things on a deb based distro.  Use the tools the distro gives you to install things that are prepackaged
<dude_> jucato: still the same
<Jucato> vipercat: try learning the basics of installing first. The usual "ladder" of installation choices is: Repository > DEB package > compiling from source
<Jucato> dude_: hm.... are you trying to burn an Audio CD or a Data CD with MP3's in it?
<dude_> jucato: Data CD with MP3's in it
<Hawkwind> If it's mp3's you should burn it as an audio cd, not a data cd
<dude_> hawkwind: why?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: well it's possible to burn a Data CD w/ MP3's in it.
<Jucato> I know, I do it
<Hawkwind> Jucato: True.  But if it's all mp3's, why not just burn it as an audio cd then you have no worries of it not working
<dude_> jucato: im using a CD-RW, is it ok
<vipercat> ok thanks just one more question  is there a list somewhere that tells me what the different files are and which programs do what as a comparison to windows ?
<Jucato> dude_: doesn't matter :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: backups? transferring? I'd hate to burn them as Audio CD only to rip them again later
<dude_> jucato: my cd player can't read it
<Jucato> dude_: maybe your CD player can't read MP3's?
<Jucato> only Audio CD's
<dude_> jucato: it can, just wondering, when im in xp, and burn mp3s, the cd player can read it
<shadowhywind> anyone use a systemmonitor in karamaba
<Jucato> dude_: I haven't run into a problem like that...
<Jucato> anything I burn, MP3's into Data CD, or convert to Audio CD, works fine
<dude_> jucato: maybe my player doesn't read CD-RW
<Jucato> that's a possibility
<Jucato> it usually says on the cover of the player whether it can or it can't
<dude_> jucato: ya, wait, i'll buy CD-R
<dude_> :)
<Jucato> O_O
<zanophol> Can anyone help me figure out why on my 1600x1200 laptop screen, why the login and password fonts are so huge?
<zanophol> I have adjusted all the kde fonts I can find through control center, but still huge fonts
<felixjet> i have a doubt (yea one more =()
<felixjet> im trying to setup a TV card
<felixjet> and a manual say to dl the last kernel source and put it into /usr/src/
<felixjet> there, i have this folder: linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686 .which is the kernel im using
<dragonflyseven> Do you have to defragment your disk in kubuntu?
<felixjet> but the last stable kernel is 2.6.18.1 .should i use the one dled ? or the one i have in my HD
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: not really
<zanophol> anyone have big login fonts?
<Jucato> felixjet: you can see which kernel you are using by typing "uname -r" in Konsole
<dragonflyseven> Ok, cool. The once every 30 startups thing takes care of it?
<felixjet> yea
<felixjet> im using 2.6.15-27-686
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: that's not defragging. it's fsck, like chkdsk in windows
<felixjet> but the last is 2.6.18.1
<felixjet> what kernel should use?
<dragonflyseven> Oh. But I don't have to worry about defraging?
<Jucato> felixjet: the one you're using right now.unless you want to compile. 2.6.17 isn't availabe yet in Dapper, much less 2.6.18
<felixjet> ya, i need compile :(
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: nope. not that much, anyway
<felixjet> to get working the video TV module
<Jucato> felixjet: ah well I guess you need more help than I can give...
* Jucato hasn't compiled kernels yet
<felixjet> should i use linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686 folder as source?
<Jucato> no
<felixjet> and what if i use the kernel i downloaded? kubuntu will crash?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: where's that kernel compilation guide of yours?
<dragonflyseven> Ok, cool. Thank you.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=611.0
<Jucato> felixjet: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Jucato> Hawkwind: thanks
<felixjet> thanks
<felixjet> Hawkwind: what happen if i compile the new stable kernel on kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> felixjet: I'm using 2.6.18.1 on Dapper and 2.6.19-rc2 on Edgy, so I'd guess nothing except you'd be at a newer kernel
* Jucato thinks he should learn to compile kernels, just for the sake of learning...
<felixjet> and whats the difference :(
<felixjet> exist any risk? or new kernel only gives me more improves
<Jucato> so far I personally haven't had any need to compile kernels... thank goodness...
<Hawkwind> felixjet: All depends on how *you* build it
<PenguinistaKC> The only risk you run with a new kernel is with any proprietary, binary-only modules that you might include (e.g., nividia proprietary drivers). they are often keyed to a specific kernel version.
<felixjet> ill follow ur guide lol
<Hawkwind> PenguinistaKC: That's why you install the drivers directly from nvidia.com and then you have no worries
<Hawkwind> felixjet: There is a script there on that post too that will do it all for you
<PenguinistaKC> hawkwind: As long as nvidia is keeping up with kernel updates
<PenguinistaKC> hawkwind: They haven't always been so good about that
<Hawkwind> PenguinistaKC: It has nothing to do with kernel updates
<igor> hi all
<Hawkwind> I built 2.6.19-rc2 the day it was released on kernel.org and the nvidia drivers install against it perfectly fine
<igor> can somebody help me with upgrade
<igor> I'm getting this error message:
<felixjet> this is so hard to me >.<
<igor> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following si                                                                                                   gnatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY                                                                                                    F120156012B83718
<igor> in dpkg run
<Jucato> igor: remove or comment out (put a # at the beginning) of the packages.freecontrib.org lines
<Hawkwind> igor: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv F120156012B83718 && gpg --export --armor F120156012B83718 | sudo apt-key add -
<Hawkwind> igor: Copy/paste that into a terminal to import the key
<felixjet> Hawkwind:
<felixjet> can u take a look at a link please?
<intelikey> Jucato yeah rolled a kernel or two for that purpose...
<felixjet> im so confuse
<felixjet> http://jtyr.home.cern.ch/jtyr/wintv_express.html
<felixjet> im trying to do that
<intelikey> Jucato both 2.4 and 2.6's    it takes a little time.  nothing hard about it though.    if you "philosophy" i'd say go for it.
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a 3rd party deb for python 2.5?
<unix_infidel> specific for ubuntu?
<igor> Hawkin:
<igor> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/igor/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<igor> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<igor> gpg: keyserver communications error: general error
<igor> gpg: keyserver receive failed: general error
<BluesKaj> Can an older pc like a 233mhz MMX  be used as a network server using a large HDD with ubuntu ?
<igor> it doesn't work
<Ertain> Has the problem with the screensaver not working unless the power saver option is set, been resolved?
<dude> jucato: :(
<intelikey> igor  ls -l /home/igor/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<igor> intelikey: it acts same
<intelikey> that's good, it would be desasterous if 'ls' changed anything.
<intelikey> so what did ls say ?
<igor> -rw------- 1 igor igor 8084 Nov  1 12:18 /home/igor/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: If I was you I wouldn't use the binary drivers from nvidia.com (its messy) build the nvidia-graphics-driver package from debian unstable or experimental (that will give you an nvidia-kernel-source package which you can build with module-assistant
<unix_infidel> anyone for my python 2.5 question.  I'm looking for some 3rd party packages, preferably in a repo and release non specific.
<intelikey> i guess gpg keys are supposed to be root only.  you can chown it    but if you do i would sujest moving it to some place owned by root also
<duane> does flash 9 crash alot for anybody
<duane> ?
<duane> shit crashes like every ten minutes for me
<intelikey> @ igor
<igor> root@igor-kohnolab:~# gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv F120156012B83718 && gpg --export --armor F120156012B83718 | sudo apt-key add -
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<igor> gpg: directory `/root/.gnupg' created
<igor> gpg: new configuration file `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created
<igor> gpg: WARNING: options in `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<igor> gpg: keyring `/root/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<igor> gpg: keyring `/root/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<igor> gpg: requesting key 12B83718 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<igor> gpg: /root/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
<igor> gpg: key 12B83718: public key "Lionel Le Folgoc (mr_pouit) <lionel.lefolgoc@free.fr>" imported
<igor> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<igor> gpg:               imported: 1
<intelikey> and yes others have expressed crash problems with flash9 'beta'
<BluesKaj> intelikey, why does installing flashplayer remove the flash plugin in FF?
<intelikey> BluesKaj i have no idea.  i don't do flash
<duane> how do i uninstall the flash plugin?
<duane> nevermind
<BluesKaj> use adept and install flashplayer ...don't hink it works anyway :)
<notech> gee, a beta app crashing how surprising. heh
<Ertain> So... No one knows how to solve the screensaver problem?
<intelikey> but i can tell you the reason, .... cause the package says it conflicts, thus dpkg removes the offending package to install the new one.
<ccomp5950> Anyone know of a utility that extracts files from ISO's instead of having to burn them to a CD then copy them over?
<h3sp4wn> ccomp5950: mount -o loop
<h3sp4wn> ccomp5950: (then just access it like any other filesystem)
<intelikey> utility ccomp5950 ???  just mount it.
<duane> how do I install the stable flash?
<duane> from apt
<h3sp4wn> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<intelikey> stable and flash ?    is that a joke ?
<igor> intelikey:
<ccomp5950> didn't know I could mount an ISO, thanks guys
<igor> now it says it has dependenices prob.
<ccomp5950> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<igor> can I install packages from deb unstable?
<igor> is that wise?
<h3sp4wn> igor: Not binaries no
<intelikey> ccomp5950 the -t is un-nessesary
<h3sp4wn> igor: You can build debian unstable source fine most of the time
<kyle_> hey
<intelikey> igor you shouldn't    it can be done,  but it will probably break things.    ubuntu is not debian.
<ccomp5950> intelikey: thanks
<kyle_> anybody use cedega in here?
<igor> what should I do then?
<intelikey> igor what are you trying for ?
<igor> it needs python2.4-tk and and xutils
<intelikey> igor what's the desired end result ?
<igor> edgy from 6.05
<intelikey> !info python2.4-tk
<ubotu> Package python2.4-tk does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> !info python2.4-tk edgy
<ubotu> Package python2.4-tk does not exist in edgy
<intelikey> !info python2.5-tk edgy
<ubotu> Package python2.5-tk does not exist in edgy
<kyle_> !Seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> igor again i ask "what is the desired end result?"   "what are you trying to do?"
<igor> I've been trying to upgrade to 6.10
<igor> from 6.05
<intelikey> you don't need to be looking for packages to fix the 6.6 then      i don't know why ubotu cant find this.
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  q python2.4-tk
<intelikey> python2.4-tk - Tkinter - Writing Tk applications with Python (v2.4)
<intelikey> igor i would sujest apt-get removing all that can be removed with having to type in "Yes, I know this is a bad idea"  or  "Yes, do as I say!"  to get it to remove it.  and then doing the upgrade.  after a successful upgrade you can install anything edgy.
<sinbad44> why does saving a binary file result in corruption in kubuntu ??
<intelikey> sinbad44 it doesn't
<sinbad44> well i keep getting this error
<coreymon77> my dog just got skunked :(\
<flake> is there a way around the redraw problem using Wine?
<sinbad44> halfway thru downloading
<intelikey> igor with/without  ^
<felixjet_> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<felixjet_> !info kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<intelikey> sinbad44 downloading what and from where?   and using what to dl it?
<RobNyc_> damn I been updating my Kubuntu Knot 3 to Edgy for like 3hours lol
<RobNyc_> on a 3mbps connection
<Jucato> O_o
<sinbad44> using konqueror browser to download    http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ipcop/ipcop-install-cd-1.4.11.i386.iso?use_mirror=ufpr
<flake> is there a way around the redraw issue with wine?
<geecko> hey, maybe a simple question, but how do i set up screesavers in dapper?
<intelikey> sinbad44 try; wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ipcop/ipcop-install-cd-1.4.11.i386.iso?use_mirror=ufpr
<Dasnipa`> right click on desktop
<Jucato> geecko: System Settings -> Desktop -> Screensavers ?
<Jucato> or what Dasnipa` said
<Dasnipa`> geecko, yeah its in configure desktop
<sinbad44> ok but do u have any idea why the browser wont work for downloading that ?
<intelikey> or run kcontrol
<intelikey> :)
<geecko> Dasnipa`: ok, i knew i saw that before
<Jucato> intelikey: you have to remember, KControl isn't originally visible on a default Kubuntu install :P
<Jucato> sinbad44: it works here. what problem are you getting?
<intelikey> sinbad44 no that's why i wanted you to try wget   to rule out the problme being on the other end...
<geecko> Dasnipa`: it looks like that's disabled though, so y would the big X pop up during mplayer?
<Jucato> intelikey: that link is a page that lets you select mirrors
<intelikey> Jucato :)    the command is the same all over    no?
<Jucato> intelikey: I don't know. does wget let you choose which mirror to use?
<Dasnipa`> speaking of screensavers is there a handy console command to modify screensaver settings? i wanna write a fairly basic script for myself to make 'on the fly' modifications
<intelikey> Jucato hehhe well that's the url he gave me.
<Jucato> intelikey: well, you should have checked :P
<Dasnipa`> geecko, big x?
<intelikey> Jucato no   you need the url of the actual dl
<Jucato> intelikey: don't tell me that :P
<geecko> Dasnipa`: the X logo; X screensaver
<Jucato> intelikey: btw, that wget command you gave only downloads the web page :P
<intelikey> Jucato lagging 20 seconds and you expect me to check urls.......
<Jucato> intelikey: well, didn't know you were lagging... :)
<Jucato> why are you lagging anyway?
<intelikey> an update......
<intelikey> dialup you know.
<intelikey> oh cool, and it errored out....
<Jucato> ooh... never knew you were on dialup... my bad..
<igor> intelikey: how do I go back?
<intelikey> yeah ya did.  you just forgot.
<Jucato> intelikey: maybe I did... but if I forgot, I wouldn't know that I did, right?
<intelikey> igor not sure you can....  i'll be finished with this in a few minutes and maybe i can be of more help...
<intelikey> Jucato :)     SO
<intelikey> ok i think i'm back to normal
<intelikey> what ever that is.
* Jucato wonders since when intelikey was ever normal...
<intelikey> see second post ^
<Jucato> yeah yeah :)
* Jucato goes off to install vmware...
<intelikey> igor what error.  lets see if we can do a few tricky apt-gets and fix it.
<igor>   python-tk: Depends: python2.4-tk (>= 2.4.2)
<igor>   python2.4-epydoc: Depends: python2.4-tk
<igor>   python2.4-unit: Depends: python2.4-tk
<igor>   ttf-arphic-uming: Depends: xutils (>= 4.0.2) but it is not installed
<igor> I got broken dep.
<coreymon77> watch this
<coreymon77> !seen anything
<ubotu> I last saw Anything (n=UbuntuGa@p5493EF22.dip.t-dialin.net) 11h 13m 17s ago, quiting: "http://www.ubuntu-gaming.de"
<Jucato> ???
<coreymon77> darn
<coreymon77> it used to say
<intelikey> igor sudo apt-get remove -f python-tk
<coreymon77> i havent seen anything recently
<coreymon77> !seen nothing
<ubotu> I last saw Nothing (i=Nothing@218-165-134-228.dynamic.hinet.net) 2d 18h 28m 1s ago, quiting:
<coreymon77> !seen everything
<ubotu> I haven't seen everything recently
<Jucato> !botabuse | coreymon77
<ubotu> coreymon77: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<coreymon77> !seen a signle thing
<coreymon77> okay
<intelikey> coreymon77 please play in pm
<igor> python-unit: Depends: python-tk but it is not going to be installed
<igor>   python2.4-epydoc: Depends: python2.4-tk
<igor>   python2.4-unit: Depends: python2.4-tk
<igor>   ttf-arphic-uming: Depends: xutils (>= 4.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Jucato> !pastebin > igor
<intelikey> igor sudo apt-get remove -f python-tk python-unit python2.4-epydoc
<intelikey> if that errors try it without the -f
<Jucato> what's igor trying to do?
<intelikey> upgrade
<igor> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29652/
<intelikey> and is having a depends prob
<Jucato> upgrade to Edgy?
<intelikey> yeah
<Jucato> igor: did you follow the steps from KubuntuUpgrade?
<edseidel> evening all
<igor> yes
<igor> then it broke
<Jucato> hm...
<igor> then I've changed repos
<igor> list
<Jucato> changed it? to what?
<BdySncher> anyone have a good program for viewing mutiple jpg images in a slideshow?
<intelikey> igor did you try it with the -f ?
<cyanid3> BdySncher - gwenview is a good one
<Jucato> Gwenview
<igor> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<igor> yesd
<BdySncher> danka
<cyanid3> no prob
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<cyanid3> I'm having some weird problems mounting an external hard drive..  the dmesg output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29653/
<Jucato> igor: did you do this part already? "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal"
<intelikey> igor try this; sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install  $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<coreymon77> my dog just got skunked :(
<Jucato> O_O
<cyanid3> that must stink
<cyanid3> ; )
<intelikey> lier   you said the same thing 30 minutes ago,  and no dog will do that twice in that time......
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> s/lier/liar
<intelikey> yeah what he said
<joel> hola
<intelikey> joel
<flake> ..
<intelikey> igor where are you ?
<igor> just very stupid guy
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> not who just where ?
<igor> here I am
<intelikey> k did you try that ^
<igor> yes
<intelikey> igor try this; sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install  $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<intelikey> what did it do ?
<intelikey> that's a repost btw ^
<igor> it displays a loong list of unmet depend.
<cyanid3> does anyone know what this usb related dmesg means?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29653/
<intelikey> ok.  can you pastebin the output
<sinbad44> anyone here ever run guarddog firewall on kubuntu yet ?
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29654/
<xunix> anybody know where to get RTE for mozilla firefox or opera?
<seishinbyou> All hail the power of Vubuntu....I mean, hello
<intelikey> ok Jucato unless i'm not reading this correctly  the two packages "python2.4-htmltmpl & python2.4-xml" from the 6.6 install are, and probably were broken when he (igor) started the upgrade.     got any input on a fix for that ?
<Jucato> it's because Edgy uses python3 already, afaik
<Jucato> did he try the command I gave earler?
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal"
<intelikey> repost it for him
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> igor  see jucato   try that ^
<Jucato> at least, that's what the KubuntuUpgrade guide says
<igor> tried
<igor> again, very long list
<igor> of unmet dep.
<intelikey> errors out    yeah expected
<unix_infidel> Jucato: edgy uses python 3?
<unix_infidel> wetf?
<Jucato> er.. I thought it did...
<Jucato> hm..
<unix_infidel> still 2.4 as far as i can tell.
<unix_infidel> 2.5 was released a week or two before 3dgy.
<Jucato> ah yeah
<Jucato> sorry for the misinfo
<Jucato> intelikey: sorry bout that
<unix_infidel> i was in here asking about python 2.5 backports.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i didn't think it was going to be 3
<unix_infidel> :)
<Jucato> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> wel whatever the case may be, i'm going to shower
<Jucato> this is what happens when more blood goes to your stomach instead of your brain...
<Jucato> but anyway, the breakage is mostly caused by a newer python version...
<intelikey> igor change the etc/apt/sources.list back to dapper and do this;    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<intelikey> see if we can fix the broken and then upgrade....
<Jucato> intelikey: he's getting held back packages?
<unix_infidel> Jucato: actually, edgy uses python 2.5, it seems they recently updated.
<intelikey> Jucato yeah http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29654/plain/
<Jucato> unix_infidel: haven't received any updates yet
<unix_infidel> i was actually looking for 2.5 backports to LTS
<igor> ok
<Jucato> intelikey: I tried to use "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" for the last batch of held back packages, *after* installing kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> it's important that kubuntu-desktop is installed
<intelikey> yes or that a lot of things that go with it are removed, one or the other.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i didn't have kubuntu-desktop installed
<Jucato> if it was removed, reinstall it
<andresmujica> hi
<dude> jucato: why is it my frostwire doesn't open
<maryen> hey guys
<Jucato> dude: a problem with the script, I guess....
<andresmujica> why at ubuntu official repos the kde version is 3.5.2 and at the kubuntu repos the kde version is 3.5.5??
<maryen> ey jucato, got any experience in apt-build?
<andresmujica> the kde version at kubuntu is unofficil??
<Jucato> maryen: sorry, nope
<Admiral_Chicago> andresmujica: because edgy came out with kubuntu 3.5.5
<maryen> darn
<dude> jucato: so what should i do?
<dude> maryen !
<intelikey> andresmujica  3.5.2 is in dapper  and  3.5.5 edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> to install kde 3.5.5, add the KDE repo
<maryen> ?.?
<Jucato> andresmujica: Kubuntu Dapper shipped with KDE 3.5.2, Kubuntu Edgy ships with KDE 3.5.5
<andresmujica> no, i'm talking about dapper.. kde-latest for dapper is 3.5.5
<Jucato> dude: honestly, I don't know. never tried to use frostwire
<andresmujica> so is better to let dapper with 3.5.2??
<maryen> have you got your system set up to use the right java?
<Admiral_Chicago> andresmujica: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Jucato> andresmujica: Kubuntu packages more recent KDE versions but are not put into the main ubuntu repositories
<intelikey> andresmujica better is in the eye of the doer
<Jucato> they are official as far as Kubuntu is concerned
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll need to get Riddell's key which is probably why it's not updating on Daper
<Jucato> Riddel's key is available on each and every KDE upgrade page
<Admiral_Chicago> shower now
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you've said that for the last 3 minutes...
* intelikey <smells> sniff sniff   
<intelikey> i need one of those
<andresmujica> well, i usually update my servers with kubuntu repos to get the latest kde... but with 3.5.5 i'm having A LOT of issues... kmail with sasl, gam_server, dbus.. hal and usb.. etc. etcc so i'm trying to downgrade.
* Jucato waits for intelikey to faint..
<intelikey> ah
<intelikey> not that bad i don't
<intelikey> andresmujica servers with kde on them ???????
* Jucato is sleepy after a full meal...
<andresmujica> LTSP servers
<dude> jucato: :(
<dude> jucato: :( huhuhu
<intelikey> but with kde on them ?
<andresmujica> yeap for the thin clients..
<intelikey> or gnome or any desktop environment......
<andresmujica> well some users use gnome
<andresmujica> but others use kde..
<Jobberwacky> I use both
<flaccid> i have both installed, only use kde
<cyanid3> I'm unable to mount an external usb hard drive.  Here's the `dmesg | grep usb` : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29655/
<intelikey> terminal servers    i was not thinking in those terms...
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29656/
<Jobberwacky> Well I don't use both on the same OS
<igor> still the same
<Jobberwacky> on ubuntu i use gnome and xfce, on fedora i use kde
<intelikey> oh i installed 'nome kde blackbox fluxbox twm xfce4 and icewm95  on this box
<andresmujica> yea, i've got the same questions.. should i use a server kernel? or a desktop kernel? this kind of servers are more like desktops than servers...
<Jucato> igor: did you try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" earlier? (using Edgy sources.list)
<igor> yes
<intelikey> i'm down to twm now.....
<Jucato> igor: aptitude, not apt-get?
<igor> no
<Zaire> oooh just download the edgy image its much safer then changing your sources
<igor> should I try?
<Jucato> igor: wouldn't hurt. but you have to use the Edgy sources.list
<Jobberwacky> you mean the alt cd is good for an upgrade?
<Zaire> every single time I tried changing my sources to edgy following a kubuntu manual its broken my install
<intelikey> what... Reinstallation of language-pack-en-base is not possible, it cannot be dl'd              igor your sources.list  ?
<intelikey> Jucato shouldn't we first get his installation streightened out.... then upgrade
<Jucato> intelikey: what? it's a fresh installation of Dapper?
<intelikey> Jucato no but it's hosed.
<seishinbyou> Is there a nice fix to get Wine working on Kubuntu Edgy?  The one I got from apt-get hangs the system and the one built from source segfaults on execution
<intelikey> Jucato   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29656/
<Jucato> intelikey: the upgrade problems are cauased by the upgrade itself, not the installation
<dude> jucato: :( huhuhu pls help
<Jobberwacky> wine doesn't work in edgy??
<cyanid3> i think wine has an apt repository
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29657/
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RobNyc> Anyone here has ATI on Kubuntu Edgy
<seishinbyou> It worked on Dapper no problem.  No idea why is won't work on a clean install of edgy
<Jobberwacky> hmm, more reason for me not to upgrade
* Zaire >$ man woman .......>$ Segmentation fault (core dumped) lol
<intelikey> Jucato i'll gladly back up out of the way.    IF you will fix igor    but what ever we do lets don't pull igor from both ends.
<RobNyc> CVirus, hey
<RobNyc> Hawkwind, hey
<sinbad44> i think i may be going BACK to dapper
<Jucato> intelikey: ok you take over then. I'm quite busy. thanks! :)
<RobNyc> sinbad44, why
* duane thought about that too
* intelikey thought he was there.
<igor> intelikey?
<sinbad44> way too many things dont work right on 6.06
<intelikey> igor yes i just looked at it.
<seishinbyou> It was a trade off, I guess.  I had some trouble with vmware on dapper.  No problems on edgy...opposite for wine
<duane> i worked out all my edgy problems tho
<dude> need help
<duane> nice distro
<duane> multimedia keys ftw
<dude> frostwire doesn't open
<Jobberwacky> 6.06 is dapper
<intelikey> igor i thought you were going to change the sources back to dapper and fix the broken packages first then upgrade ?
<igor> I tried thay
<igor> I tried that
<intelikey> igor that sources is all edgy
<sinbad44> duane wat do u use in place of adept ?
<cyanid3> seishinbyou, here's the official wine repo for ubuntu... http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<duane> sinbad44: i dont use anything in place of adept
<cyanid3> I don't know if that'll have problems too, but it might be worth a try
<duane> what's wrong with adept?
<igor> yes, now
<seishinbyou> cyanid3: tried that.  That is the version that hangs my system
<intelikey> ok were are we exactly igor ?
<RobNyc> lets see if my ATI x1600 pro works
<sinbad44> well adept hangs up alot on me when i try to install stuff
<cyanid3> seishinbyou alright
<dude> whats wrong with my frostwire
<igor> going back to dapper
<intelikey> i say you will not upgrade until you get dpkg fixed.  if jucato or someone else can say other wise let them say.
<seishinbyou> Not a critical issue, as I can install most of what I need in the VMware WinXP image, but still
* Jucato keeps quiet
<igor> Iok
<sinbad44> if 6.06 is dapper then why doesnt the name dapper show up anywhere on my desktop or during the boot or anywhere else ?
<igor> ok, I'm listening
<intelikey> igor then change all 'edgy' to 'dapper' in the sources.list and lets see what we can do.
<igor> did
<intelikey> ok run   sudo apt-get update
<Zaire> ummm you did warn him that it could frag his install right?
<sinbad44> amarok seems to work nicely
<dude> what kind of error is this? ---> "runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")"
<Jucato> dude: how are you running the script?
<Jucato> or are you just pressing something from the K Menu?
<dude> jucato: link, shortcut
<igor> intelikey: done
<igor> no prob.
<intelikey> Jucato it's a syntax error
<Jucato> does it link to somewhere like /usr/bin ?
<intelikey> igor now run;  sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<Jucato> intelikey: bash to dash problem I think
<intelikey> no missind )
<knapper> How do I choose which media player is used to play video files in file browse mode- konq
<knapper> ?
<Jucato> knapper: Konqueror -> Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror -> File Associations
<dude> jucato: i also run frostwire from terminal
<knapper> ah, thanks jucato
<dude> jucato: i also run frostwire from terminal and gives me this error "runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29659/
<Jucato> dude: how are you running it? I think you have edit the script a bit
<intelikey> igor ok sit tight and let me look.
<intelikey> igor what's this ?
<intelikey> igor you sure you posted the right url ?
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29660/
<igor> sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: now i'm out the shower
<dude> jucato: ?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: well put something on!!!
<Jucato> dude: what are you typing in the terminal to run frostwire?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: haha,working on it
<dude> jucato: yes
<dude> just frostwire
<Admiral_Chicago> IRC or putting clothes on
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol! IRC *while* putting on clothes
<intelikey> igor ok now pastebin the output of;    dpkg -l | grep python
<Jucato> dude: so there's a /usr/bin/frostwire script?
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29661/
<intelikey> igor sudo dpkg -P python-tk
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29663/
<dude_> jucato: yes there is
<dude_> "#!/bin/bash"
<dude_> "cd /usr/lib/frostwire"
<dude_> "sh runFrost.sh"
<Jucato> dude_: try looking for that runFrost.sh script
<dude_> jucato: sh runFrost.sh? is this right?
<dude_> bash and sh?
<Jucato> dude_: I think so
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> if the start of the script is #!/bin/bash, you don't need to do "bash script.sh"
<xsacha> hi
<Jucato> dude_: try to check if runFrost.sh starts with #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh.
<Jucato> xsacha: hi!
<xsacha> i have this new setup where i use the programs file, edit, etc menu for my top bar
<xsacha> but i dont know how to change the background colour for it :S i know it is using kubuntu-panel.png
<intelikey> ok what is depending on python-tk ?
<intelikey> igor sudo apt-get remove python-tk
<intelikey> pastebin the errors      assuming it give errors
<xsacha> at the moment i have it so when i put mouse in top left corner, the K menu appears there :) working nicely
<xsacha> other than that i have a full screen :)
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29664/
<Jucato> xsacha: you want to make that Mac OS X-like menu bar at the top use the settings of your main/regular panel?
<xsacha> yes!
<Jucato> xsacha: right-click on the panel, COnfigure Panel, Appearance options -> Advanced Options, check Apply to panel with menu
<xsacha> cause i stock my clock and apps on that menu bar too but it looks ugly without transparency -- it atleast needs to be blue
<xsacha> it doesnt have configure panel :(
<Jucato> xsacha: on your other (main) panel
<xsacha> ohh kcontrol
<Jucato> you removed the main panel?
<xsacha> yeah lol
<Jucato> how?
<intelikey> igor sudo apt-get remove python-tk  python-unit python2.4-epydoc python2.4-unit ttf-arphic-uming    <--- se where that goes.
<xsacha> removed everything off it
<Jucato> ah but it still runs
<Jucato> it still exists :P
<intelikey> only apt could give such trybble....
<xsacha> :P
<Jucato> xsacha: anyway, yeah kcontrol
<intelikey> trubble even
<Jucato> trouble even
<xsacha> in panels? not seeing an option of another panel
<Jucato> xsacha: no. in the Appearance options
<xsacha> kk
<Jucato> then the Advanced options button
<Jucato> "Also apply to panel with menu bar"
<xsacha> :S Advanced-> ?
<xsacha> i mean Appearance-> where is advanceD?
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29665/
<Jucato> ok...
<Jucato> xsacha: KControl -> Desktop -> Panels -> Appearance tab -> Advanced Options button
<Jucato> (that's what you get for removing the main panel :P)
<intelikey> igor i thought you removed that ^   sudo apt-get remove  python-epydoc
<xsacha> gah "also apply to..." lol what a stupid option hidden there
<intelikey> igor if that goes without error i think we are almost there....
<xsacha> thanks
<Jucato> :P
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29666/
<Jucato> xsacha: happy now? :)
<xsacha> yep
<Jucato> btw, I hate that Mac OS X style... kinda illogical/unintuitive... :P
<xsacha> yeah but i have so much space now
<Jucato> but I'm glad you're happy :)
<xsacha> now i just need to remove window borders..
<intelikey> igor what are you doing?    didn't you just remove python-tk python-unit python2.4-epydoc python2.4-unit ttf-arphic-uming python-epydoc ????    why are you getting a depends for thos packages now?      what command did you run ?
<intelikey> is that the right url ?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29666/ ????
<igor> yes
<igor> I've run the commnand, I can do it again
<xsacha> i see they now have a beryl themes section in kde-look :D
<intelikey> do it again.
<Jucato> heh... they really should reorganize that...
<igor> done, no change
<xsacha> thing is there's not really any such thing as a beryl theme, they mean emerald themes..
<Jucato> emerald?
<xsacha> this is the first (and only) theme they added, not bad! http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=48085&file1=48085-1.jpg&file2=48085-2.jpg&file3=48085-3.jpg&name=uBlue
<Jucato> xsacha: I might need your expertise next week btw...
<intelikey> and your sources.list is dapper and you did update the database igor  ?
<xsacha> yeah emerald  does the window decorations
<intelikey> just dubble checking...
<Jucato> emerald is the window manager?
<xsacha> beryl does window manager, emerald does window decorations
<Jucato> er.. so two separate things...
<xsacha> yep, without emerald you have no borders :P
<igor> ok, here is my sourcelist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29667/
<Jucato> xsacha: how do you deal with keyboard shortcuts? I heard that the regular KDE keyboard shortcuts don't work in beryl
<xsacha> well of course kwin shortcuts wont work..
<maryen> wow, this is the first time my system has ever used both processors at full speed at once
<xsacha> all the keys in beryl are configurably though beryl-settings though
<intelikey> igor ok.   apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<intelikey> sudo that
<Jucato> xsacha: well not the kwin shortcuts. how about kde apps shortcuts? or kmenu shortcuts? so ctrl+alt+D to show Desktop doesn't work anymore?
<xsacha> ctrl+alt+d shows desktop.. but it's beryls implementation (so it has an animation -- if you want)
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok... I love my shortcuts, so I was a bit hesitant/disappointed to hear about that..
<xsacha> by default it's alt+f4 to close window and so on.. there's shortcuts for just about everything, cant think of any that are lost off the top of my head
<Jucato> Ctrl+Q?
<xsacha> ctrl+q is application shortcut?
<Jucato> xsacha: well anyway, I'll be asking you a lot next week :)
<Jucato> I think so. Ctrl+Q = Quit
<xsacha> ctrl+q is done by the individual program, so beryl wont affect it
<intelikey> igor you are being awfully quiet......
<igor> intelikey: sorry, haven't slept last night
<igor> it is working !!!
<intelikey> don't get your hopes too high
* Jucato hands intelikey an e-beer
<intelikey> a shot and a chaser might go better with this one......
<igor> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29668/
<intelikey> igor ok now we try the long string again and see if it fixes this... this looks more promicing now.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<intelikey> and possably an   sudo dpkg --configure -a      just for good measure.
<intelikey> :)
<igor> it is waiting for headers now
* seishinbyou is hoping feisty fawn will have fixes for his laptop's function keys...
<igor> i'll give you output at the end
<intelikey> k
<fignew> seishinbyou: have you tried troubleshooting
<fignew> ?
<seishinbyou> I've tried since Breezy Badger; this laptop has always been cursed with something(s) nonstandard; I've learned to live with it
<seishinbyou> The multicard reader works, though, strangely
<fignew> seishinbyou: have you tested it in xev?
<xsacha> that sucks seishinbyou :( no function keys?
* Jucato wonders what it feels like to own a laptop...
<intelikey> Jucato i have one... :)
<fignew> Jucato: I know, I own 3 ;)
<xsacha> i've got a laptop :P i use it for uni
<Jucato> rawr!
<intelikey> hehhe but it's a 486
<intelikey> :)
<seishinbyou> xev doesn't pick up squat
<fignew> hmm
<Jucato> I only have a desktop, with an almost 5-year old 14" monitor with 1024x768 max res
<fignew> does dmesg say anything?
<intelikey> Jucato 14"  8*{
<seishinbyou> nothing
<seishinbyou> the keys work in Windows, though
<intelikey> at least i have a 17"  crt
<Jucato> maybe the laptop was made with windows in mind...
<intelikey> would like a 19" liquid
* fignew wants to run /sysinfo just to show off
<fignew> 19 LCD is only $160
<Jucato> heh I'm ok with a CRT... I'm quite a gamer so an LCD might not be good for me
<RawSewage> how do I check for updates.   sudo apt-get update  ?  will that tell me if there's updates I need to get?
<fignew> seishinbyou: I have the same thing, only one key, in windows it switches through power options
<soundmaster80> what can i use for windows remote desktop connection?
<Jucato> RawSewage: if there are updates available, there will be an icon in your system tray
<intelikey> RawSewage sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RawSewage> Jucato: what if I have that disapled
<fignew> no
<fignew> not dist-upgrade
<Jucato> RawSewage: then there are updates available. you click on that to launch update manager
<intelikey> yes dist-upgrade
<RawSewage> Jucato: I have that program disabled
<fignew> I assure you, dist-upgrade is only when upgrading versions
<Jucato> RawSewage: ah then you won't get that notification in your system tray, you'd have to do what intelikey said
<intelikey> fignew wrong
<soundmaster80> what can i use for windows remote desktop connection?
<igor> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29669/
<intelikey> read the man page
<fignew> and or major changes
<RawSewage> Jucato: Whats the notifictaion program called again.  I'll re-enable it
<Jucato> fignew: Adept and Synaptic, by default, use dist-upgrade for updates
<Jucato> RawSewage: adept_notifier
<fignew> which can break your system :)
<RawSewage> ty
<Jucato> fignew: not really
<Jucato> unless you have unofficial repos
<RawSewage> I dont know why I turned it off
<fignew> well, run debian unstable, and you'll agree with me :)
<Jucato> Ubuntu != Debian Sid
<Jucato> s/Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<fignew> Ubuntu = Debian unstable snapshots
<seishinbyou> There are a handful of special function keys/combos on this laptop that don't work right or at all under Kubuntu: Brightness, Contrast, CD Eject, External Monitor Output, Volume
<fignew> so technically, they are the same
<fignew> seishinbyou: what vid card?
<Jucato> fignew: not really. Ubuntu takes a snapshot of Sid then packages it for Ubuntu.
<seishinbyou> intel 855gm
<fignew> that's what I said
<Jucato> by the time it finishes package, Sid would have changed again
<xsacha> seishinbyou: have you tried configuring your keyboard? with xmodmap thing?
<intelikey> igor sudo dpkg --configure -a
<digivore> will dist-upgrade   upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<RawSewage> it either case, plain sudo apt-get upgrade  is safe, right
<fignew> yes
<fignew> digivore: ^^
<Jucato> which means by the time of an Ubuntu release, Sid and Ubuntu will not be exactly identical
<xsacha> seishinbyou: you can press your key in key capturer, find out the value of that key and then enter it into xmodmap with its intended function
<intelikey> digivore only if you change your sources.list
<digivore> fignew, thx
<Jucato> digivore: it's not the full story, but yes
<seishinbyou> xsacha: the capturer doesn't pick up the key
<Jucato> and only if you change your sources.list, as intelikey said
<fignew> assuming you've changed your sources
<seishinbyou> (keys)
<xsacha> ouch!
<intelikey> RawSewage dist-upgrade is safe too
<digivore> sources.list will have dapper references..
<xsacha> :(
<seishinbyou> Next time, I'm not getting a LaVie, methinks
<igor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29670/
<intelikey> RawSewage the differances are, upgrade doesn't get system upgrades like kernel  dist-upgrade will
<fignew> 99% of the time upgrade will do the exact same thing as dist-upgrade
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> thats weird
<Jucato> fignew: not if you tried to upgrade from KDE 3.5.2/3.5.3 to 3.5.4 in Dapper
<fignew> xsacha: can you at least adjust the brightness of the laptop?
<RawSewage> There havent been any updates since Edgy came out
<RawSewage> I guess Im used to daily updates with Edgy beta
<Jucato> RawSewage: everybody's busy partying? heheh kidding
<RawSewage> yeah!
<xsacha> fignew: don't know, i've never had a problem with brightness..
<Jucato> well of course that was Beta :)
<Jucato> you should have started with Knot 1. updates daily
<RawSewage> Edgy has a few bugs, but I like it
<Jucato> sometimes even more than once a day
<RawSewage> I started with Knot 2, I think
<fignew> my mistake, seishinbyou: can you at least adjust the brightness of the laptop?
<intelikey> igor that's a script error (aka bug)  try;  sudo apt-get remove xfonts-intl-european
<xsacha> i have had this problem with some linux distributions -- really funky -- when i stick power (wall) into laptop, the monitor dims, then when i take power out and make it use its battery -- it brightens the screen!! WTF lol
<RawSewage> but when it came out officially, I did a fresh install
<seishinbyou> fignew: Nope.  I set it to max in Windows, and then just left it when using Kubuntu
<seishinbyou> For some reason, the change to brightness/contrast, when made through windows, is some sort of permanent setting
<fignew> awkward :/
<fignew> what type of laptop?
<intelikey> RawSewage did you get any upgrades ?   :)
<seishinbyou> It is a LaVie (Japanese model)
<RawSewage> intelikey: no
<intelikey> try in a weak or so....
<seishinbyou> LN502/C to be exact
<igor> intelikey: again   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29671/
<seishinbyou> I don't think NEC even makes them anymore
<RawSewage> ok
<soundmaster80> i have dhcp server configured but i forget where the file is to see the clients leases
<soundmaster80> any help?
<seishinbyou> CD Eject is just odd.  There is no eject button on the CD tray; it is done through a special function key combo.  The "Eject" menu option in KDE works, though
<Zaire> anyone know of any good XGL helps for kubuntu that I can print and try later?
<fignew> I'd be trouble otherwise :/
<Jucato> !xgl > Zaire
<intelikey> igor sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/xfonts-intl-european.postrm . && sudo apt-get remove xfonts-intl-european
<seishinbyou> fignew: Well, it drive itself isn't that great; I have an external in the office I use for most of my needs anyways
<seishinbyou> Combine that with the funky screen res and I've got one messed up laptop, but at least Kubuntu works on it to a greater degree; even Beryl
<xsacha> that sucks seishinbyou :P my laptop has a little inbuilt button on side to press
<soundmaster80> *sigh* can no one tell me where the dhcpd leases are found?
<xsacha> router?
<igor> intelikey: OK
<fignew> soundmaster80: you mean dhcp server?
<soundmaster80> if your asking me, i have it on the server
<soundmaster80> yes :)
<fignew> as in dhcpd?
<soundmaster80> yup
<fignew> 1 sec
<soundmaster80> i have my server with dhcp giving address, i just want to see where that file is so i can look a machine up
<intelikey> igor sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base
<soundmaster80> also, my previous question....i would like to remote desktop to a xp MCE box but i'm having a hard time with krdc
<fignew> soundmaster80: check under /var/lib/misc
<intelikey> if that goes without a hitch we call jucato and get you on edgy.
<seishinbyou> xsacha: Well, beggers can't be choosers, and this laptop was given to me by the company
<seishinbyou> It's better than running Windows
<soundmaster80> nothing there
<fignew> hmm
<fignew> 1 sec
<soundmaster80> found it thanks...../var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<igor> intlikey: OK
<soundmaster80> can anyone help with the remote desktop problems i'm having now :)
<intelikey> igor your system is ready for the upgrade.
<fignew> har!
<intelikey> wish jucato was around now.....
<xsacha> in windows task manager, the memory usage values for processes have shared memory subtracted from them?
<igor> I'm not sure I want one any more
<igor> :)
<intelikey> igor well at least if you don't it's not broken now.
<soundmaster80> lol, nevermind...apparantly it's working now as well
<igor> Thanks man
<fignew> soundmaster80: just wondering, what type of remote desktop?
<intelikey> igor any time.  i know how big a headach dpkg errors can be.
<fignew> what software?
<intelikey> igor that's the one part of the system that you don't want broke....
<soundmaster80> windows xp remote desktop
<fignew> rdesktop :(
<ironfroggy> anyone having trouble with AIM through Kopete?
<soundmaster80> i use it to update, etc my media center box
<igor> so can you tell me this:
<fignew> MythTV!
<igor> what source list should I use for upgrade?
<intelikey> edgy
<soundmaster80> lol, i know....i would use mythTV but i don't think that it does dvd playback as a regular dvd player
<igor> yes, but which repos
<fignew> I'm sure it does :P
<fignew> that's basic
<soundmaster80> oh, and i have an nvidia dualtv and i don't think it's supported ither
<igor> all or just some
<soundmaster80> true, and thinking about it...i don't want to have to remap keys
<intelikey> igor ok pastebin your sources.list and i'll make corrections for you.
<soundmaster80> i must admit...i just built the system, installed the OS, and everything worked
<soundmaster80> plug in the remote and it's laid out well
<intelikey> i think all but don't remember if your backports was commented out or not.
<fignew> :( @ nvidia
<xsacha> anyone have a default xorg.conf they can paste? with all the wacom entries and rest of it
<soundmaster80> i don't like giving ms anymore credit than i have to
<igor> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29677/
<intelikey> why does M$ need credit.  M$ can afford to pay cash.
<Zaire> MS sucks lol
<soundmaster80> lol
<fignew> MCE is ok, just not as flexible as myth
<igor> intelikey: I am in japan, so I think I can use  jp instead au?
<soundmaster80> true...very true
<fignew> Zaire: huh?
<xsacha> mce for some reason doesnt work with either of my tv cards
<intelikey> igor ok. i'm on it.
<fignew> MS is fine
<xsacha> and i like the software that came with my tv card better
<soundmaster80> however i'm not one to say that linux will be bursting onto the main desktop scene anytime in the next couple of years...but that's another topic :)
<seishinbyou> Ooh, another one (referring to igor in Japan)
<Zaire> I would love it if linux was mainstream I hate windows with a passion lol
<seishinbyou> It is on the server side
* fignew is fine with linux being where it is at right now
<soundmaster80> as do i, but working 5 years in rural community tech support i can tell you that linux is not ready for the masses yet....i do not like saying it but still
* Zaire it needs the improvements so it can become more mainstream
<xsacha> lol
<fignew> no need to hate windows
<soundmaster80> i agree with zaire
<xsacha> needs to work out of box for everyone
<fignew> I don't think it *needs* improvement
<Zaire> for me I hate windows thats all I got to say about it
<fignew> works perfect for me ;)
<fignew> It's not meant to be a OS for everyone
<soundmaster80> true, I would just like the person who is ready to throw it to the masses to work tech support for those people for a couple of years
<xsacha> how long till mp3 can be packed in distro without it being a restricted format?
<seishinbyou> That is why there are so many distros, because one size definitely does not fit all
<Zaire> dunno if anyone else has tried Vista RC2 but I tried it out of curiosity and it breaks so damn easy
<soundmaster80> i love it...it's wonderful for me...just not everyone :)
<fignew> amen soundmaster80
<Zaire> I installed daemon tools and vista broke
<seishinbyou> So did Windows 3.0 though (oops, UAE window of death.  I must have breathed wrong)
<soundmaster80> thank you fignew
<xsacha> vista version of daemon tools Zaire?
<fignew> Zaire: I bet I can break linux before I break windows :P
<soundmaster80> hmm....possible
<Endler> Linux needs get get better video and wifi  driver support.  Other than that, I think it's really for prime time.
<xsacha> yeah wifi is shocking right now, i have to use windows drivers -- atleast the windows drivers work on it though
<fignew> video, you just need to know two words nvidia or intel ;)
<soundmaster80> well, i've talked to people for 30-45 minutes looking for an icon that has been moved an inch away
<Zaire> a friend of mine uses a wifi card and it didn't need drivers or anything it was recognized the moment he stuck it in
<soundmaster80> true
<xsacha> lucky him :) i wasnt so lucky
<Endler> What about the WPA situation?
<Zaire> I think it was a prism2
<fignew> WPA works fine
* fignew uses WPA at home :-O
<soundmaster80> well, my philosophy is just research before what works easist and buy that
<Zaire> and he was using damn small linux
<xsacha> yeha no more ati cards
<intelikey> igor ok try this one.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29680/plain/
<soundmaster80> i am SO not giving this to my mother....the second i tell her to pop open a CLI it's over
<Endler> I don't know of a single card that works natively with WPA -- all use wpa_supplicant.
<fignew> xsacha: I wont be buying ATI because they dropped support for my 9200... a perfectly functional card
<soundmaster80> atheros?
<xsacha> lol soundmaster80 :P
<soundmaster80> lol, well it's true
<intelikey> igor be advised that the website uses M$ markup so you cant just dl that and use it.  it will have wrong end of line chars
<Zaire> lol 9200 thats understandable that they did
<xsacha> i wont be buying ati coz their drivers suck -- simple
<xsacha> Zaire: nvidia still support geforce 2 in their latest drivers
<fignew> Zaire: how so? it had 128mb of ram
<soundmaster80> i have a friend who is die-hard linux and is ready to give it to everyone he knows...but he's never worked on anyone's pc but his own
<xsacha> let alone, geforce 4 mx440 -- a card i had 5 years ago
<intelikey> igor if you dl that do "dos2unix <filename> "  to it.
<Zaire> 128 is laughable with the games that are coming out now
<Endler> I just put Kubuntu on my notebook, but on my desktop I can't get any good  video support because nobody supports Xorg 7.2
<Jucato> *sniff* don't be so cruel Zaire *sniff*
<Zaire> just being honest
<Endler> Have to use open source r300 driver, and it really sucks.
<soundmaster80> well, it's on everything i have now...except the MCE
<xsacha> Zaire: fact is that it's not that old though.. they are sort of forcing him to upgrade his card
<intelikey> Jucato your back !
<fignew> yea, I upgraded, to nvidia
<Jucato> intelikey: yes, and about to sleep too :D
<Zaire> I would buy ATI cause its the better graphics card
<fignew> Zaire: I don't play many games
<xsacha> Zaire: not on linux it isnt :P
<fignew> Zaire: hardly ;)
<Zaire> a friend of mine runs ubuntu on his X800 just fine
<xsacha> Zaire: a radeon 7500 will outperform an X800 on linux :S
<fignew> X800 is OLD!!!!
<fignew> ;)
<intelikey> Jucato doesnt' really matter igor may not upgrade after all.... least not today.    but we did get the package manager streightened out.
<soundmaster80> i will love to see the day when more games are on linux...frozen bubble get old :)
<Zaire> I know I plan to get an X1900 XTX
<xsacha> Zaire: is it supported? :P
<Jucato> intelikey: ah good. at least he has a working system. that's what's important :)
<fignew> soundmaster80: savage
<Zaire> should be yea
<Endler> Yeah, it's a riot.  With ATI cards  the older the better for Linux--really sad.
<intelikey> yes.  all is well.
<xsacha> should be.. but this is ATI..
<Zaire> so
<soundmaster80> savage?
<Zaire> their hardware acceleration out performs Nvidias in clock speed memory speed and pixel pipelines
<xsacha> Zaire: not on linux
<fignew> soundmaster80: http://www.s2games.com/savage/index.php?page=savageindex
<Endler> Well, older Radeons, anyway.  ;)
<intelikey> Jucato "kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base"  is there any other meta package that needs installed before the upgrade ?
<Zaire> whatever I go for top notch hardware and gaming requires winblows unfortunately
<Jucato> intelikey: none that I know of. check the wiki I guess
<intelikey> Jucato i made sure he had those three...
<Jucato> !upgrade > intelikey
<soundmaster80> where is it that i can change konversation to open links in firefox?
<seishinbyou> If I were interested in PC games, I'd probably just do it all on Windows anyways
<fignew> Zaire: nah, just nvidia
<Jucato> soundmaster80: if you make Firefox your default browser, it will open in Firefox
<soundmaster80> ah...
<soundmaster80> is this a RPG game?
<Zaire> the games I play fignew won't play on linux short of UT2k4
<intelikey> is that the latest info on this.  cause it has been a pretty buggy upgrade for many?
* fignew pushes 400FPS at 1280x1024 in planet penguin racer
<soundmaster80> LOL
<Zaire> my main game right now is BattleField 2
<soundmaster80> tuxracer is smooth as silk baby ...lol
<Jucato> intelikey: that's the one fdovng uses, and the one we give out
<fignew> soundmaster80: sorta, it's a first person realtime strat.
<intelikey> ok.
<fignew> you can play as an individual or as a commander
<intelikey> igor where are you now ?
<soundmaster80> hmm...sounds cool
<seishinbyou> You could just dual boot; Windows for games and Linux for everything else (well, emulation of older systems is fine on either)
<Jucato> intelikey: although a lot of factors can affect the upgrade: compiz, automatix, easyubuntu, PLF
<Endler> I have windows on another partition, but I only seem boot into it once or twice a month now.
<igor> intelikey: it seems to be OK, I copy-paste that to KWrite and saved with UNIX
<soundmaster80> a lot of people dual boot for games
<fignew> soundmaster80: real fun, needs alot of computing power though
<igor> intelikey: it is doing the procedure now
<intelikey> igor k  good.
<soundmaster80> 3000+ a64 ?
<soundmaster80> that's all i have for now
<soundmaster80> lol, it's sad that my laptop has more HP than my desktop now
<xsacha> http://www.thcsp.net/images/battlefield/mapping/alpine_assault/fh/v2.0/insidebarn_newtextures_b.jpg
<Zaire> mines an AMD athlon 64 X2 3800+
<fignew> soundmaster80: vid card?
<soundmaster80> i wouldn't mind that but i think after i buy my mac mini i'm going core 2
<soundmaster80> 6600gt
<soundmaster80> lol....$200 when i bought it
<intelikey> igor if nothing else you have learned a few things about fixing dpkg.  that could come in handy some day.  :)
<fignew> that'll work fine
<soundmaster80> good lord i wish gaming would slow down a bit in hardware needs
<Zaire> Nvidia 6100 onboard
<Endler> What about running a virtual machine inside Linux for games?  I haven't tried it, but seem like it would be more convenient
<soundmaster80> NO
<soundmaster80> slow
<seishinbyou> Endler: slow slow slow
<xsacha> Zaire: what framerate on battlefield 2 in linux?
<Zaire> not sure dunno how to check lol
<seishinbyou> You are better off trying in bochs if you are going that route
<xsacha> Endler: no video acceleration in virtual machines
<seishinbyou> and that isn't saying much
<Zaire> that and Ive always had very bad gfx in linux for bf2
<soundmaster80> endler, you have to realize that, at least with vmware, they have a specific set of virtual hardware that makes up the pc
<seishinbyou> Okay for Turn Based Strategy though, maybe
<soundmaster80> you might have a 7900 card but vmware will not see that
<seishinbyou> It emulates its' own "VMWare" display device
<xsacha> virtual machines cannot do 3d video acceleration, .
<intelikey> seishinbyou email is ok for turn based stratigy .....
<Endler> Where is the cheapest place to get a 6600?  I've had it with ATI, but don't want to spend a whole lot.
<soundmaster80> it doesn't mirror your system but configures a virtual "prebuilt" system
<fignew> Endler: newegg :)
<soundmaster80> newegg.com
<seishinbyou> intelikey: Yes, this is true, as many a game of Diplomacy can attest to
<soundmaster80> other than that directron.com
<igor> intelikey: I don't know what I would do without your help
<Zaire> Im running XP pro at the moment despite my previous statements but I have been having a hard time dual booting
<Endler> I think the cheapest they had there was $79.
<xsacha> :S
<intelikey> igor follow someone else ???
<intelikey> :)
<soundmaster80> sometimes you can find it cheaper there but i've had wonderful luck with newegg support
<fignew> Endler: for 6600?
<intelikey> lol
<soundmaster80> well, up till now
<Endler> Saw one on comp USA for $39, but it was out of stock.
<Endler> For good, I'm sure.
<soundmaster80> i refused a cisco router and have yet to be refunded for it
<Endler> Yes, a 6600
<soundmaster80> *sniff* i wanted to keep it but i needed the $350 more
<xsacha> maybe i coulda traded in my ati for that 6600 lol
<Zaire> mmmmm cisco routers lol
<Endler> Yeah, I've had nothing but good luck with newegg.
<intelikey> although i do admit most in here would have dropped that hot potatoo long before it cooled off....
<soundmaster80> dude, they are nice but this is much better www.pfsense.com
<soundmaster80> AH, i love that distro
<xsacha> i think my onboard nvidia card would perform better than this ati :S
<Zaire> I would offer a store name or 2 but its canadian sites lol
<seishinbyou> Fine if you are in Canada, I guess
<Zaire> yes yes I am lol
<fignew> pfsense is good, been using m0n0wall for the past few years
<soundmaster80> much better than m0n0wall
* seishinbyou used to live in Canada
<fignew> soundmaster80: on a soekris?
<Zaire> I got my board and proc for 315 bux
<fignew> m0n0wall is 10x better on a soekris
<fignew> actually
<fignew> infinitely
<fignew> because pfsense prob. won't even run ;)
<soundmaster80> yup
<soundmaster80> they have a embedded version
<soundmaster80> however i'll show you what i use for routers...brb
<soundmaster80> well, it is a breakoff of m0n0wall
<soundmaster80> course you probably knew that
<Zaire> lol Ive got BW leechers on Azureus
<Endler> Anyone using a peer guardian type program?  I used to use it under windows, but don't think it's being supported under Linux any longer.  Think they were recommending moblock or something like that.
<intelikey> oh it's lunch time...  back in a bit.
<fignew> yep, I've use both
<Endler> Which are you using now?
<Zaire> Im seeding the edgy DVD right now lol
<soundmaster80> hmm....my dns server must have started screwing up
<soundmaster80> webpages aren't loading
<fignew> pfsense ;)
<soundmaster80> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-Optiplex-GX110-PIII-933MHz-256MB-Desktop-Computer_W0QQitemZ160044530164QQihZ006QQcategoryZ140070QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<soundmaster80> that's what i use for routers
<xsacha> soundmaster80: http://64.233.167.99 -- work?
<xsacha> :P
<soundmaster80> lol....actually right now i have a flashed buffalo with DD_WRT
<fignew> http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/deals/dealzmodo-700mhz-dell-refurb-optiplex-celeron-for-4791-211390.php
<Zaire> I use Linksys prefferably
<soundmaster80> had to move my router to ubuntu server....waiting on one of these to come in to set it up again
<soundmaster80> heck no....buffalo is just as good
<soundmaster80> and cheap on newegg
<soundmaster80> about $40
<fignew> the problem is I'm on a 100mbit link, so no embedded router can handle that speed
* fignew loves college
<Zaire> I would love one of those $3800 cisco network switch routers
<soundmaster80> yeah, i go to arkansas state U. and we're getting net2 in the next few months
<xsacha> :)
* Zaire is teaching himself php, mysql and other web apps using the O'Reilly series lol
<fignew> the only problem is finding server that are fast enough to fill up the whole pipe
<soundmaster80> anywho, on the router....i do contract work for a local set of libraries ...pfsense does exactly what they need where it would take a $1k cisco to come close
<Endler> The problem with using an old computer as a firewall is all the electricity it burns.
<Zaire> yea
<Zaire> I can deff see that lol
<soundmaster80> true, but i wouldn't think that one i showed would be a AC hog
<notech> cisco is worth it though
<soundmaster80> lol, maybe
<soundmaster80> i do like cisco
<soundmaster80> but i like pfsense more
<fignew> cisco is way overpriced
<Endler> I do have computer I built esp to be  low power though.  C3 chip with passive cooling and a notebook drive.
<soundmaster80> AMEN
<Zaire> it was kinda funny when me and my friends went to the last Lan party here the 3 of them turned there computers on and threw a breaker lol
<notech> i love my cisco router and switch
<soundmaster80> and the licensing that goes with them totally blows chunks
<fignew> Endler: I'm really big into silent computing
<fignew> ex. I have a laptop HD in my desktop :-O
<soundmaster80> lol, it's funny...i have a cisco sitting right beside this buffalo and its not even plugged up
<Zaire> anyone know of any good cheap water kits cause my computer sounds like its about to take off lol
<Endler> I used to use Compatible Systems VPN.  When Cisco bought them out they rebadged them and trippled the price :)
<soundmaster80> fignew, i've been wishing for sometime to build a silent pc
<soundmaster80> something passively cooled
<pc22>  need to use internet explorer and i got it using ie4linux but i cant use activex
<Endler> Yup, quite is good.
<soundmaster80> www.codeweavers.com is all i can tell you pc22
<soundmaster80> it's been the best for me at installling IE
<pc22> checking now
<soundmaster80> pc22, question
<Endler> ie4linux worked really well for me.
<soundmaster80> have you thought about vmware player and XP
<notech> the majority of the time the fans don't need to be running full speed. buy a device to control the fan speeds, that'll make it alot quieter
<soundmaster80> <---is possibly dumb with wine though
<pc22> yeah but i thought if i can make it work
<fignew> Zaire: watercooling is sorta pointless
<fignew> because you still have fans :/
<Zaire> unless you get a Zalman
<fignew> true
<Zaire> but the res on thats a beast
<fignew> but those are insane
<soundmaster80> true, i like vmware however...relives all problems with MS stuff :)
<Endler> I couldn't get ubuntu server to run on the C3.  Works fine with Centos though.
<Zaire> my system seriously sounds like its ready to take off lol
<fignew> Zaire: Check out the Scythe ninja
<Zaire> hmmm wher can I find it
<fignew> google :/
<Zaire> lol
<Endler> Might change the Centos box to the new Oracle Unbreakable though.  Seem to fit the same purpose.
<fignew> my heatsink is so big, I can't put the side panel on :(
<soundmaster80> UGH, let us not speak of that name
<fignew> oracle?
<xsacha> i just have the heatsink and fan on my cpu.. nothing else.. runs at room temperature
<Zaire> lol
<Zaire> oracle
<pc22> soundmaster80, its not free?
<xsacha> stock ones
<soundmaster80> i'm not sure....but i don't like what they have done
<Zaire> I use mysql
<soundmaster80> no, pc22 it's not free however it's wine highly configured
<fignew> xsacha: It's sorta funny, my CPU temp is under ambient case temp with running idle
<soundmaster80> the beta is free to see if it will do what you want
<Zaire> mysql isn't bad once you get it all setup I just don't like how phpmyadmin leave root login wide open with no password
<soundmaster80> that's why i suggested vmware player...it is free :)
<pc22> ok
<Lynoure> Zaire: you do not need to use phpmyadmin unless you want to
<soundmaster80> forgive me for breaking the code and suggesting paid software, LOL
<Zaire> once I got my normal account setup with the privs I needed I deleted the root users
<soundmaster80> anywho, no i'm not sure i like this whole Oracle cutting RH's throat
<xsacha> i use vmware workstation
<Endler> Hmm, maybe I won't.  I thought it was going to be free.
<Lynoure> It makes some things graphical, cute and easy, but it's not a necessary piece of mysql management software
<soundmaster80> centos and those types are one thing but oracle could have handled it different
<Zaire> phpmyadmin is so much easier for setting up DB's and whatnot though
<flaccid> i've been using pma for the last 4 hours
<Endler> Maybe they should have just bought out RH.
<soundmaster80> honestly i was thinking about that
<soundmaster80> or i mean something
<soundmaster80> i can't keep looking at it like big company took advantage of little company to boost big company's sales at the possible destruction of little company
<soundmaster80> you know there could have been some deal worked out to benefit both
* josh_curly is hungry.
<Endler> Don't get me  wrong, I'm not a big fan of mergers at all.  I was just thinking from Oracle's perspective.
<soundmaster80> lol, is there no comment....come on people
<soundmaster80> well, i understand oracle's perspective but there seems to be nothing at all benefical for RH. and honestly it doesn't serve any purpose for RH to go under
<soundmaster80> unless oracle is wanting to break them to buy them at a smaller price
<soundmaster80> but then that's crappy too
<Zaire> personally I don't care about Red Hat cause since Ive used both debian and debian based OS's like kubuntu I find that RH is crap
<Endler> Well, half the CEO's are sociopaths, so I doubt ethics entered into the equation. :)
<soundmaster80> i do too endler....and i find RH as not the greatest too, however it has done a great deal to benefit linux and i hate to throw it out in the cold so to speak
<Zaire> I mean I used to like Rh and it was all I used before but there is so much more you can get from debian based OS's that isnt offered by rh
<manchicken> Howdy folks.
<manchicken> Any fwcutter Broadcom users about?
<CVirus> manchicken: what is your Broadcom chip model ?
<Endler> You don't want to do a lot of cool new things on servers, Zaire.  You just want them to be rock solid and boring.
<manchicken> 4318 is it?  I'll check.
<manchicken> yeah, 4318
<soundmaster80> lol, again i agree with you both
<soundmaster80> personally i just dispise RPM's
<manchicken> I've heard rumors that it's not worth the trouble.
<CVirus> manchicken: there are tons of articles about how to get it working
<Zaire> well my server is running dapper and Ive had no probs so far
<CVirus> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<manchicken> CVirus: I hear that you have to hard-limit throughput to 11mbps
<soundmaster80> but, as much as i have enjoyed the conversations tonight, i have to go to bed. Good night my friends :-)
<CVirus> manchicken: some report its working
<Endler> Well, for a personal server, you can be adventurous.
<manchicken> I may just try to get driverloader working.
<manchicken> I had it working on openSuSE, it can't be that hard to get it working on Kubuntu.
<manchicken> You guys seem to have thought of everything else.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Zaire> Its not just a personaly server its a dev server for my business
<CVirus> manchicken: it worked before ? then it will work with Kubuntu
<manchicken> CVirus: The .deb they're distributing doesn't seem to like my x86-64 arch.
<manchicken> The RPMs didn't seem to have the same problem.
<Endler> Well, still small scale.
<Zaire> I found kubuntu to be the easiest setup for server software
<Endler> I'm sure it's great for a small business.
<manchicken> So here's a question... since (x|k)?ubuntu has so many(3) different ways of doing things, are all of the packages 100% compatible?
<seishinbyou> All the server goats here tend to be Debian except for the ancient clients that insist on Redhat and nothing else
<intelikey> manchicken it's all ubuntu
<nino> I love Kubutu using it as my surveilance server!!
<Zaire> whats the diff honestly between RH, Suse and ubuntu series when dealing with servers
<CVirus> manchicken: http://kevinsbest.blogspot.com/2006/04/got-it-broadcom-4318-wireless.html
<CVirus> manchicken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto
<pc22> soundmaster80, do i need to install antivirus in vmware?
<manchicken> intelikey: Okay, so this is Kubuntu Edge... what does that map to with the other ubuntu tags (e.g. dapper)
<CVirus> manchicken: the forums seem to be down now
<Endler> Well, Ubuntu claims to be commited to support LTS  versions for five years on the server end, so that's a good thing--no forced upgrades just to get security patches.
<soundmaster80> i don't think so
<CVirus> manchicken: by the way ... if you have a Bluetooth button .. dont forget to turn it on while testing the card
<soundmaster80> do some research i think there is a way to prevent changes on the machine
<intelikey> manchicken *buntu edfy is ubuntu edgy
<soundmaster80> like when you shut down it will lose changes
* manchicken sadly has no bluetooth.
<soundmaster80> i would do that if all your doing is browsing
<Zaire> well I have to ask questions like this cause Im starting a web hosting business
<soundmaster80> but, again, i'm going to bed pc22. if you have anymore questions i'm sure they can help you here
* manchicken kicks himself for forgetting to backup his xmodmap
<pc22> thanks soundmaster80 nighty
<Endler> If you're starting from scratch, Ubuntu servers will prob work well.  You don't have any migration issues to worry about.
<seishinbyou> Zaire> Some have unique methods of handlilng startup scripts, some have different was of managing software, etc.
<seishinbyou> I honestly don't worry about it too much, but the head sysadmin here could go into great boring lengths I'm sure
<intelikey> manchicken all that changes is the wm/de  but you can install ubuntu-server ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu or if there be any other flavour  it's still ubuntu and is still installing the same packages form the same archives/repos   the repos don't change because you install a certen desktop environment.....
<Zaire> well so long as my security is gonna be the same more or less across the board thats one of my main concerns
<Endler> Hey, does anyone here use Kmail with IMAP?  I've never tried it because the the critical data loss bug that's been open for over a year.
<Endler> Looks like they may have finally fixed it now, but I don't think the patch is in Kubuntu yet.
<seaLne> i've not had any problems using kmail and imap
<Endler> You've been lucky then.  :)  They had some really bad code in there where they were just ignoring return codes.
<Endler> It's possible for it to delete all your mail off the server.
<seaLne> i've been using it for years, the only problem a while ago was overlapping password prompts because i have 3 imap accounts :)
<intelikey> that could be handy Endler
<Zaire> my answer is thunderbirs lol
<Zaire> I use thunderbird for all my mail
<Endler> Yeah, Thunderbird is good, but I kind of wanted to try Kontact and it only integrates  with Kmail.
<intelikey> fetchmail
<Endler> Thunderbird 2.0 should be out soon.
<Zaire> that will be nice
<Endler> I thought they'd release it with Firefox 2.0.
<manchicken> Okay, so I've got GCC 4.1.2 installed, but build-essential wants to install gcc-3.4.  You think there will be conflicts?
<Zaire> Im deff liking having my own mail server to lol
<manchicken> nevermind....
<manchicken> I'm stupid.  Kindly disregard.
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<intelikey> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Endler> I just had to compile orinoco_usb from SVN because there is no package for it.
<Endler> It acutually works well though--just doesn't support WPA.
<Endler> It'll have to be recompiled with every kernel update though.
<seishinbyou> Endler: I have Kmail running now with IMAP
<Zaire> well I gtg have to burn the edgy dvd and prep my computer for a format and dual boot
<seishinbyou> I use it because it picks up MSN Meeting invitations and applies them to KSchedule
<Endler> Goodnight and good luck.  :)
<VanessaE> good evening all.
<intelikey> VanessaE
<VanessaE> Is there any way to force the installer to NOT reformat my root fs?  It insists I have to, and I definitely do not want to lose what's already there.
<VanessaE> hey intel.
<Endler> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104956
<Ayabara> I have a problem with amarok. When I build my collection my computer freezes (Dell Inspiron 6000). The good people of #amarok haven't heard of this and can't understand why. Any kubuntu'ers having similar problems?
<VanessaE> eh, I should say, the installer on the edgy livecd. :)
<manchicken> I think I have to reboot for this to take place.  brb.
<intelikey> VanessaE not the installed in the gui.   with the one on the alternate it can be done but is no picnic
<Endler> Might want to check that out.   I'll try Kmail when I know it has that new patch applied.
<intelikey> VanessaE and before you rant.   i agree 100%  there should be an option....
<inteliwasp> er... has anyone noticed that the kubuntu website is down?
<intelikey> but there isn't.
<VanessaE> works for me, wasp.
<VanessaE> (kubuntu.org)
<Endler> I was scratching my head about that too.  Why is reformat of / required?
<inteliwasp> and that the alternate mirrors for 6.06 are N/A?
<Endler> I frowned at that.
* VanessaE grumbles
<Endler> Also though reformat of 1st partition (often a window partition) is a stupid default.
<inteliwasp> i wonder if my isp has a bad route...
<Endler> I usually set up all the partitions just the way I want them with a GParted LiveCD before doing any installs, so I never need  to format anything from the installer.
<xsacha> just use fdisk? :)
<Endler> Yeah, you can do that, but Gparted is a lot nicer.
<inteliwasp> is there a direct download(ie: not torrent) for the 6.06 DVD?
<intelikey> Endler cfdisk
<xsacha> but you have to boot into live cd.. gui to get to it :S
<xsacha> that sucks
<sparr> What major commercial game titles are coming out for linux in the 'near' future, other than ET:QW and Savage2?
<abattoir> inteliwasp: look at the last section of http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Endler> Well, I often  do a lot of tweaking and adusting, so it's a lot nice to use Gparted.
* VanessaE downloads the alternate CD...
<inteliwasp> abattoir, er... i cant get to the site... no route
<xsacha> i also do a lot of tweaking and adjusting but always find the cli easier :S
<inteliwasp> abattoir, if you can pull the link, that would be nice
<abattoir> inteliwasp: works here... there is a US mirror and a UK one, which do you want?
<inteliwasp> abattoir, US
<xsacha> the cli shouldnt be easier though
<sparr> oh, and UT2007
<abattoir> inteliwasp: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/6.06.1/release.1/
<VanessaE> what should I be aware of that differs between the alternate CD and the 'desktop' version I'm booted with now?  As far as what gets installed, that is..
<Endler> then you have to remember all the commands and syntaxes for resizing, moving partitions, etc.
<Endler> with each filesystem
<inteliwasp> abattoir, many thanks
<Cyron> Due to the size of this channel, I've disabled join and part notifications in Konversation.  Is it possible for my to instead stop the nicklist from sorting alphabetically, so it shows the users in the order they joined the channel?
<abattoir> inteliwasp: you're welcome :)
<xsacha> it's same syntax for all endler :P
<pc22> anyone using ies4linux now?
<xsacha> and it's just one keypress in cli endler
<momal> is it possible to use cedega for free if self compiled?
<abattoir> Cyron: not that i'm aware of, people in #konversation might know though
<sparr> momal: yes, but its missing some features
<Cyron> I may just go and ask them, thanks abattoir :)
<Endler> to resize ntfs, xfs, ext3 partitions?
<xsacha> yes
<abattoir> Cyron: no problem
<xsacha> you change size and then make fs after
<Endler> I mean for partitions with data on them.
<xsacha> so do i
<momal> sparr: what features?
<xsacha> you delete the partition, make it again bigger size, makereiserfs
<sparr> momal: anti copy protection stuff.  dunno what else
<xsacha> d, n
<Endler> You delete the partition with data on it? and then create a new one around it?
<Endler> Sounds scary.
<xsacha> you're writing to the MBR, not the actual disk
<xsacha> not the physical data
<xsacha> i mean partitiont table*
<intelikey> <xsacha> you're writing to the MBR, not the actual disk <---- heh
<xsacha> :P
<Endler> I know, but you could still screw it up.
<xsacha> then you just change it back :P
<draik> would it make much of a difference if I downloaded the 6.10 CD over the 6.10 DVD?
<Endler> I'd need an iron stomach. :)
<xsacha> what i mean is you're not actually changing the data of the partitions
<xsacha> if you delete the partition, the data that was in it will still be there :)
<Endler> What about shrinking then were some of the data is  at the far end of the partition?
<xsacha> yes :)
<xsacha> goes into free space
<draik> Is Kubuntu.org down or just me?
<abattoir> draik: someone else was complaining too
<abattoir> draik: works fine for me though
<draik> abattoir, sorry. I just checked in
<Endler> You into bungy jumping too, xsacha? ;)
<xsacha> no
<xsacha> endler: what risk is there? i dont get it..
<intelikey> what if you don't have a partition table ?
<draik> abattoir, what would I be missing out on if I went with a CD upgrade rather than a DVD or web?
<abattoir> draik: a 'cd upgrade' ? you mean you plan to add the cd as a repo using apt-cdrom?
<Endler> I see a whole lot more downside than upside doing it that way just to avoid a couple minutes boot time.  Glad it works for you though.
* Pot|Gone is back.
<draik> abattoir, sorry, I meant as upgrading to Edgy Eft from CD over DVD or web
<xsacha> it's faster, easier and far easier to recover the data if you messed something up because you remember the boundaries
<abattoir> draik: oh, you mean a fresh installation, rather than upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<draik> abattoir: I want to upgrade from dapper to edgy. Can it be done via CD/DVD? or is it strictly web?
<xsacha> i dont see any downside yet...
<Endler> Well, speed is not much of an issue to me because it's not  something that need to be done on a frequent basis.
<abattoir> draik: yeah, you can add the edgy cd/dvd as a repository, and then upgrade
<draik> How do I add the cd/dvd as a repo?
<fignew> is kubuntu.org down for anyone else?
<abattoir> draik: try 'man apt-cdrom' that should explain the procedure
<draik> fignew, it is for me
<draik> thank you abattoir
<fignew> :(
<intelikey> draik a clean install from cd/dvd is a good way.   probably the best.   if you have a seperate partition with your $HOME on it  it can be left intact
<Endler> It popped right up for me--really fast.
<eilker> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<draik> intelikey: I didn't think it all through when I first went into this. I put everything on one partition
<intelikey> common mistake....
<xsacha> endler: it seems you just don't know how things are done behind the scenes -- your gui uses the same method as its backend -- the backend may scare you but the frontend is doing the same thing
<xsacha> and there's nothing to be afraid of :P
<Endler> Am I missing something?  I don't see tuxracer in the repos.
<fignew> Endler: the kubuntu website?
<VanessaE> it's ppracer now, endler.
<xsacha> planet penguin.. ?
<Endler> Well, that's just it.  I have a basic understanding, but would want to know it inside and out before doing it they way you do.
<Endler> Ah, OK.  Why the name change?
<VanessaE> because they forked commercial <-> free
<intelikey> i'll bet nobody here can get grub to boot this installation of kubuntu
<VanessaE> the commercial version kept the tuxracer name.
<xsacha> i couldnt intelikey :P "Grub Loading" so i used lilo
<draik> intelikey: why do you say that?
<intelikey> xsacha yeah i have to use lilo too
<xsacha> it didnt like my main partition
<intelikey> draik cause it wont work
<draik> GRUB is gone in edgy?
<xsacha> no
<intelikey> draik no.   i don't have a partition
<draik> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<draik> What does PHP stand for?
<seishinbyou> because it can't sit down?
<xsacha> hypertext preprocessor
<xsacha> first p is php
<draik> xsacha: Thank you
<intelikey> recursive acronymn
<xsacha> just like wine and others
<intelikey> like wine is wine is not an emulator
<vge> heh
<xsacha> GNU :P
<draik> I love those recursive acronyms... WINE, GNU, PHP
<Endler> You wouldn't happend to be using XFS, would you?  Grub still has problems with XFS.
<|lostbyte|> :P pre hypertext processor.
<vge> nope, it's PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor
<manchicken_> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xsacha> Endler: reiserfs
<royce> Installing applications on linux is so hard for new users like me... I'm going insane....
<intelikey> Endler ext2 here
<Endler> I used to use XFS, but got tired of it zero writing data file after a dirty shutdown.
<VanessaE> Endler: I've heard people complain of reiser and ext3 doing the same
<Endler> Ext3 has been rock solid no matter how dirty the shutdown.
<xsacha> my reiser hasn't failed me yet, but i've heard a lot of complaints :S
<draik> Edgy cd download in under 6 hours... DVD is 160 Days +
<intelikey> ext2 has never given me any trouble     'if it aint broke, dont fix it'
<Mike2k6> draik: you on dial up?
<royce> Will someone tell me one thing... I cannot get downloaded themes to run on Ubuntu. I'm not even sure what sort of theme it uses. I'm guessing something related to Gnome..?
<draik> Mike2k6: Nope. Cable. Sux. DVD won't download at all
<VanessaE> I used to have a problem with reiser causing the system to outright stall for several seconds at a time, but that was a few years ago
<xsacha> draik: my ISP hosts all linux distros for me -- 1MB/s (my max) no matter what :P i think they let anyone d/l them, could check it out
<Endler> reiser failed for my mail privider and I was out mail almost a week, so I was gunshy of that.
<Mike2k6> draik: Use a different mirrior, it only took me 20 mins to download max.
<Endler> And now the dev is probably going to jail for life.
<Mike2k6> xsacha: sup sup!
<xsacha> hi mike
<draik> xsacha: what's your site?
<xsacha> draik: files.bigpond.com/latestfiles.php
<draik> Mike2k6: What other mirror?
<royce> Do any of you kind souls know how to install downloaded themes on Ubuntu.
<xsacha> oops, http://files.bigpond.com/library/latestfiles.php
<momal> GARRRRRR
<Mike2k6> draik: let me locate it for you
<momal> xsacha: are you with tesltra?
<VanessaE> Well these days I avoid reiser not because of the author's legal problem but because of his attitude
<draik> xsacha: I got a 404
<xsacha> yes :( but atleast they give me these distros lol
<xsacha> yeah try second link draik
<draik> got it... sorry about that
<momal> we are both with a sad isp :(
<draik> xsacha: ^
<Endler> One good thing about XFS is that is scales like crazy--you can have astronomically huge file systems.
<VanessaE> *nod*
<royce> *WIthers away into the void of confusion that is installing downloaded ubuntu gnome themes
<VanessaE> I liked XFS, but I also got nailed a couple of times by zeroed-out blocks
<Mike2k6> draik:  let me know if it works out for you, if not ill get ya a better mirrior
<eilker> hi, i installed apache2 and php5, now which mysql packet must i install ?
<manchicken_> Okay, this automated  ndiswrapper setup thing says that 2.6.17-10-generic in x86-64 is incompatible.
<draik> xsacha: I have to become a member???
<manchicken_> Has anybody gotten ndiswrapper working in 64-bit with edgy on that kernel?
<Endler> Yeah, I got tabbed about three time, and then figured out the it was the reason I could never get Grub to install too, so that was it for me.
<xsacha> draik: shouldnt have to? i havent logged in to d/l anything
<royce> Anyone know of a good (or any at all) Gnome Theme chat room where I can ask how to Install a Gnome theme.
<momal> draik: you will only beable to dwonload from there if you are signed up with bigpond adsl or cable
<xsacha> it must check your IP or something :S
<draik> I don't have them as my ISP
<eilker> anyone can help for lammp ?
<xsacha> o well :(
<Mike2k6> its giving me time outs on kubuntu servers :-(
<draik> Mike2k6: what's your mirror?
<intelikey> royce checked #ubuntu ?
<Mike2k6> draik: im having trouble locating it because the server seems to be down
<draik> Yup
<draik> Mike2k6: I have gone through those mirrors. Thanks
<draik> Thank you Mike2k6 and xsacha
<xsacha> well i have one reason to thank my ISP, lol
<royce> woohoo i'll check #ubuntu, thanks intelikey
<xsacha> but other than that, they suck
<manchicken_> Has anybody gotten ndiswrapper running on 2.6.17-10-generic?
<Endler> It like this group.  First time in today, but you seem like a friendly bunch.  :)  Not so over at #ubuntu?
<Mike2k6> draik: one of the mirriors will let you download at about 300-500kb/s
<artefact2> i have a little problem, can you help me ? my internet connection doesn't connect automatically when i boot... (wifi)
<intelikey> Endler well thank ya
<draik> Mike2k6: cd or dvd?
<Mike2k6> draik: cd
<eilker> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<VanessaE> ...I'm getting the max my DSL can pull (~350 KB/sec) from carroll.csc.psu.edu
<intelikey> !wifi | artefact2
<ubotu> artefact2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Endler> I'd better get to bed  tough.  Goodnight everyone.
<draik> Mike2k6: I'm ~ 35Kbps
<artefact2> ubotu > thx :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VanessaE> er....   .cac.
<eilker> pls help me for mysql....
<ubuntu> hey guysi have a question
<xsacha> !info lamp > eilker
<intelikey> eilker did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ??
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in any distro I know
<xsacha> :P
<ubuntu> I am running the live CD and i am trying to run firefox ( install) but i cant. is it because im running the live CD?
<eilker> intelikey: yes i checked, but i didnt understand how to install my sql
<nickste> how do I check if Xgl is installed properly?
<eilker> xsacha:  i installed apache2 and php5, now which mysql packet must i install ?
<intelikey> oh   sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client   eilker
<Admiral_Chicago> nickste: have you asked in #ubuntu-xgl ?
<draik> One would think that with 268 seeds a download would go by pretty quick.... wrong!
<NOOB> If I am running the live CD can i still download firefox? its a .QZ file???
<xsacha> nickste: try Xgl :1 -br -ac -screen 1024x768 -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:buffer
<intelikey> eilker you may also want    php5-mysqli
<xsacha> if that opens a window, it's all good
<intelikey> errr is that dapper or edgy ?
<nickste> Admiral: nope, sorry will do :)
<nickste> thanks xsacha
<intelikey> !info php5-mysqli edgy
<ubotu> php5-mysqli: MySQL Improved module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 164 kB
<eilker> <intelikey> : it is 6.06
<Mike2k6> xsacha: do you have a linksys router?
<intelikey> nm it's the same.
<xsacha> no :( d-link
<Mike2k6> psh
<eilker> xsacha:  i installed  php5, do i need php5-mysql too ?
<eilker> intelikey:  i installed  php5, do i need php5-mysql too ?
<eilker> xsacha: sorry i would write to intellikey
<intelikey> need is not applicable,  do you want it is the question.
<xsacha> i think he wants mysql...
<intelikey> done pointed him at that xsacha
<xsacha> oh :P
<intelikey> server and client
<draik> well, I am going to wait out the 5.5 hours for the CD and see if I can ever get the DVD some other time
<draik> Thank you all for your help
<eilker> intelikey: in fact,  i have no idea about php, i wanna install the lamp and see what is going on, so that i dont know what should i want :(
<NOOB> <red>I need Hep with this Question. Can i download stuff even if im using teh live CD only Please Mrivate message me. I HAVE NO IDEA IM NEW. AND I WANNA GET FIREFOX
<intelikey> eilker then yes install php5-mysqli also
<xsacha> livecd should work just like as if it were installed but slower -- how much ram do you have :P NOOB?
<intelikey> php5-mysqli - MySQL Improved module for php5
<Mike2k6> xsacha: 1GB ddr400 corsair xms
<Mike2k6> :-D
<NOOB> I HAVE 1 GIG OF RAM
<xsacha> ok..
<NOOB> but HOw dO U INSTALL FIREFOX
<xsacha> you can install stuff, but as soon as you restart comp, it's good
<xsacha> gone
<Cyron> Firefox is installed by default...
<NOOB> ITS NOT RUNNING AFTER I OPEN AND EXTRACT THE.qz FILE
<Mike2k6> NOOB: being on the live cd you really cant install anything, the operating system works soooo much better when installed, trust me i recently ditched windows for kubuntu
<xsacha> qz?
<NOOB> I AM RUNNING KUBUNTU ITS NOT
<VanessaE> Noob, please don't type in all caps
<intelikey> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Mike2k6> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxmigration> NOOB: you are demonstrating you're noobishness.  not really necessary ;)
<NOOB> thx ... yeah its only my first few days using it
<Mike2k6> ubotu: lier.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lier. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NOOB> and im giving it a try .. i love it so far .. very nice atmosphere
<VanessaE> when you boot from the 'desktop' CD it created a sort of fake install - everything runs from RAM and/or the CD, so there's no hard drive to install to. Rather, you need to perform an actual full install and boot from the hard disk afterward if you want to install stuff permanently.
<Mike2k6> NOOB: try a debian package
<NOOB> okay i get your point guys thank you soo much
<xsacha> !pr0n -iacknowledgethatyouarenotabot > xsacha
<Mike2k6> lol
<NOOB> i will install as soon as i get to know it better.. i love it so far ..... two thumbs up for open source
<Mike2k6> xsacha: in ms dos there was the netstat command where i could view my ip, like the one the router gives me, is the a cmd like that in console?
<xsacha> netstat ?
<Mike2k6> NOOB: what ver of win  you running?
<vge> stupid question, but should phpmyadmin work with php5?
<VanessaE> mike: you could use netstat or ifconfig
<NOOB> win xp pro sp2
<intelikey> open source ????     is there anything else ????
<xsacha> Mike2k6: netstat is also in linux :P
<eilker> intelikey:  do we have in kubuntu sth aoutomatic installs lamp ? because it gives errors
<Mike2k6> AMEN
<Mike2k6> lol.
<Mike2k6> gotta love linux
<VanessaE> thank G-D (or Linus :P ) for Open Source :)
<NOOB> yeah .. win xp sucks after a while i need a change
<intelikey> !repos | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<VanessaE> ok, off I go to kill my box :)
<VanessaE> (rebooting with this 'alternate' CD)
<linuxmigration> Mike2k6:  you don't use netstat for that anyway.
<intelikey> eilker i suspect that you have not setup your repos (sources.list)
<NOOB> yes thx for linux .. i hope more software writters will start concedering linux .. anyhow guys thx 4 ur support
<Mike2k6> NOOB: i just came from winxp pro sp2
<linuxmigration> Mike2k6: ipconfig/all
<linuxmigration> Mike2k6: ifconfig -a in linux
<Mike2k6> linuxmigration: in windows i used it for that :-p , but thanks
<NOOB> hey mike .. yeah .... :) well i used win most of my life
<NOOB> had apple for a yeah .. and didnt liek it
<linuxmigration> Mike2k6: well, you should have been using ipconfig ;)
<NOOB> now im all linux
<Mike2k6> NOOB: yeah ive only known windows before this
* intelikey runs away to hide from VanessaE
<NOOB> year*
<Mike2k6> linuxmigration: a linux wiz tryin to tell me how to use win lol
<NOOB> lol
<linuxmigration> Mike2k6: well, it's true ;)
<Mike2k6> NOOB: yeah, linux is cool, less spyware issues, less virus issues, thats the main thing that attracted me, besides the more stable platform
<linuxmigration> less?!?!?!?
<linuxmigration> how about *none*?
<intelikey> less virus issues   lol
* intelikey kackels about that one.
* Mike2k6 shakes the haters off.
<NOOB> Mike yup .... sam ething here ..... I always have to buy a new software to protect my pc.. i ended up spending more on software than teh computer itself
<Mike2k6> NOOB: i always just downloaded my software off torrents.
<Mike2k6> NOOB: even my winxp sp 2 was a pirate
* xsacha gets svn write for X.org and secretly sticks a trojan throughout the code
<NOOB> yes .. i do too. but the ones i cant find off torrent.
<intelikey> there are actually virii that affect linux      if i recall correctly there have been five of them.
<Mike2k6> NOOB: yeah, besides all your system resources get either used up b A. Spyware/
<Mike2k6> NOOB:  or B. Spyware protectors
<NOOB> lol.... hahaha yeah im into torents .. does linux support torrents too?
<Mike2k6> NOOB: alot more than windows lol
<intelikey> NOOB linuc invented torrents
<xsacha> i never had spyware or virus issues on windows, problem was it wasnt customisable enough
* Mike2k6 nods
<Mike2k6> xsacha: you know you have a problem when you load windows and have 57 processes running at startup
<xsacha> yeah my windows never had above 40
<NOOB> okay okay .. good to know ... i cant live without them. yeah with wndows i had an issue with crashes.. i couldnt keep my pc up for more than 2 days.. otherwise teh system would go slow
<xsacha> only thing in startup was ati
<Mike2k6> xsacha: if your not running any programs like a antivirus or anything then you should only have 18-20 :-p
<xsacha> i never used antivirus
<Mike2k6> yeah well then you shoulda had nothing above 22
<xsacha> 18? naah
<Mike2k6> yeah im serious, check it out, when you first install windows.
<xsacha> i have :P it's like 33 on fresh install
<intelikey> my linux never has above 22 processes running at boot time.
<Mike2k6> well your install is corrupted then lol
<Mike2k6> cause mine is like 18 at install
<xx2trouble> anyone know about localisatuion.. i wanna thai desktop but thai-system is broken
<xsacha> :S no way..
<NOOB> lol
<Mike2k6> swear to allah
<xsacha> check again lol
<xsacha> there's 6 svchosts alone
<Mike2k6> no, i ditched windoze remember
<Mike2k6> yep
<manchicken_> That's nice, I've got linuxant driverloader running, but it's not detecting anything.
<NOOB> lol
<Mike2k6> face it xsa you got porn included on your install
<xsacha> no
<intelikey> hut oh
* intelikey runs to hide from manchicken_ also
<NOOB> aight guys it was a pleasure meeting y;all i gotta crash here in washigton its 12:18 am
<Mike2k6> NOOB: nice to meet ya
<xsacha> on vista there's about ~48 on fresh install
<NOOB> u too mike it was great talking to ya .. i will be installing ubuntu.. during this week ... :) when iget to know ot better
<NOOB> tc guys
<NOOB> peace
<Mike2k6> it took me about 2 days to decide to full install linux over windows
<intelikey> why so long ?
<Mike2k6> i work long hours at dell
<Mike2k6> lol
<Mike2k6> didnt have much time
<intelikey> oh   ok
<Mike2k6> that and a power outage
<Mike2k6> whats a good port to open up for frostwire?
* xsacha starts sleepwalking to computer, downloads this thing 'kubuntu' -- some linux thing he's never heard of before, burns to disk, installs over all windows partitions.
<Mike2k6> hrm
<nino> donno
<intelikey>      !i
<honza> hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mihail> hello
<nino> hi
<Mike2k6> frostwire wont connect :-(
<nickste> Does anyone have an xorg.conf for an ATI card that I can have a look at?
<honza> I have a problem, I've compilled new kernel, 2.6.18, and it doesn't boot. It mounts /boot fine, but then it stops. I used the same config as before, and i'm sure i have the right drivers. I'm using kubuntu edgy. Any ideas please?
<intelikey> "It mounts /boot fine,"   ???
<honza> sorry, the boot partition is mounted
<Mike2k6> can anyone help me with frostwire?
<intelikey> but grub mounted it.
<intelikey> not the kernel
<intelikey> Mike2k6 check in #ubuntu   if no one in here will answer
<honza> If the kernel wouldn't be there, it would say there is no kernel available, wouldn't it?
<intelikey> yeah  and ?
<nino> MIke ?
<honza> It also says some things from the suspend2 patch, that i've applied...
<honza> And it doesn't...
<Mike2k6> nino sup
<nino> ok, what os are u running
<Mike2k6> kubuntu edgy
<honza> any idea where else should i look?
<intelikey> honza maybe you are not understanding what i'm telling you.    your boot loader (probably grub) is what is responsable for mounting the partition containing the kernel  not the other way around if kernel is not mounting /  then that's what you need to focus on.
<nino> give me a moment
<Mike2k6> okies
<intelikey> reguardless if the boot loader reads the kernel correctly or not.
<nino> try and run it on my Kubuntu
<Mike2k6> my kubuntu?
<Mike2k6> what do ya mean?
<nino> im installing it over here
<Mike2k6> ah ok
<honza> I think so, it doesn't say any errors...
<intelikey> honza you using an initramfs.img ?
<honza> intelikey: i don't think so, where should i find out?
<intelikey> you built the kernel... did you also mkinitramfs ?
<honza> no. But i've never make it before...
<intelikey> you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst  did you mention an initramfs.img ?
<honza> no...
<honza> But I never did before...
<nino> just hang in there mike
<honza> On older versions...
<intelikey> ok  try building an initramfs.img and adding it to the kernel line and see what it does.
<honza> how should i do it? I need a little help with that...
<honza> lamer, sorry :-)
<Mike2k6> ive also noticed slower web browsing on kubuntu than windows
<nino> mines not to bad, i use firefox, u?
* seishinbyou notices no difference, but then again he uses lynx a lot
<intelikey> something like     mkinitramfs [-d confdir]  [-k]  [-o outfile]  [-r root]  [version] 
<Mike2k6> konqueror
<nino> konqueror is slower, i agree
<intelikey> that is to say  mkinitramfs -o /boot/initramfs.img-2.6.18  2.6.18<possably the rest of the version string here>
<intelikey> may need sudo
<brucem> Question from a Newbie: how do i find out, on a website e.g. www.ubuntu.com - what RSS feeds are available to subscribe to?
<nino> did you download the TAR or the ubuntu/debain file??
<nino> for frostwire
<seishinbyou> !elinks
<Mike2k6> debian
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 3316 kB
<Mike2k6> the .deb
<Mike2k6> had to install java
<honza> intelikey: I have unblocked root, it's ok.
<nino> ok, im gonna grab the tarball
<intelikey> it's ok with me.
<brucem> Question from a Newbie: how do i find out, on a website e.g. www.ubuntu.com - what RSS feeds are available to subscribe to?
<honza> So the mkinitramfs worked good, no errors, what should i do next? add a line to menu.lst?
<nino> if it works then just go for that rather than stuff around fixing the deb
<intelikey> yep
<honza> and the line should be? initrd?
<nino> mmm java not for me
<intelikey> you can look at the other kernel lines   the default is a good example
* seishinbyou loves how the "Apple Macintosh" Japanese encoding is apparantely different than all other encodings (at least according to a test with OO)
<honza> so it is the initrd line?
<ehird> Why isn't svn in the repos? :/
<intelikey> dont ask me for the specifics in grub  grub wont work on my system so i don't use it and am not very familear with it.
<brucem> i am looking for a decent PIM (mail, calendar mostly) under Kubuntu - any suggestions?
<seishinbyou> Kontact?
<intelikey> honza yes   like but point to the new file
<brucem> is Kontact the best option? anything else decent out there?
<honza> intelikey Thx, that should do it, I'll add the line and try to reboot...
<intelikey> k
<ehird> :/
<nino> check freshmeat.net mabe youl find a nice little calander proggie
<intelikey> there is already a calender in the task bar
<intelikey> no ?
<brucem> has anybody used a calendar under KDE that is decent? e.g. sync from online calendars etc
<seishinbyou> Kontact did everything I needed it to, and Kmail will add appointment "invitations" from MSN calendar into Kontact
<brucem> yes - but i mean an organiser where i can put appointments, reminders etc
<intelikey> i don't use one piriod.     cal   hehhe if i need to look at one.
<xsacha> !konsolekalendar
<ubotu> konsolekalendar: KDE konsole personal organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 276 kB
<seishinbyou> brucem: Again, have you looked at kontact?  I believe it was installed by default with edgy
<seishinbyou> It has appointments, todo, calendars, etc.
<brucem> and the mail client under Kontact/ decent?
<intelikey> i think cal is installed by default also.....  :)
<intelikey> brucem no  terrable
<intelikey> you'll hate it.
<intelikey> better to use inbox in windows
<seishinbyou> You mean Outhouse Excess?
<xsacha> lo
<nino> mike do you run frostwire as root?
<sgiess> hi all
<xsacha> and konversation in root ftw
<brucem> i thought this room was supposed to be helpful... ;)
<intelikey> brucem where did you get that idea ?
<seishinbyou> Ooh, I get to yell at my subordinate again for this gem in his PHP code : system("rm -rf / $work_dir");
<seishinbyou> That's 2 strikes
<xsacha> i have to add something to kontact but not sure whether it should go in Calendar, To-do list or Journal.. or maybe Notes
<intelikey> go back to windows brucem
<brucem> intellikey why so sarcastic?
<brucem> i might go back to windows if the ubuntu community is this unhelpful
<brucem> i thought we were supposed to be encouraging people to convert?
<seishinbyou> For mail, you can use Evolution or Kmail or Thunderbird...whatever turns your crank
<xsacha> they'll convert when they are ready
<intelikey> seishinbyou hehhe thats a good one...  tell him/her to run it as root
<intelikey> or set it suid
<seishinbyou> intelikey: It's worse than you think; this is production code
<intelikey> brucem go.   go now.   don't try to play me.
<honza> Intelikey: Thank you a lot, it worked fine, i've other errors, but I can solve it myself. Thank you once more :-)
<xsacha> lol@ubuntu rss feed: http://zakame.spunge.org/blog/2006/11/01/my-kubuntu-edgy-upgrade-experience/
<intelikey> seishinbyou oh good lord
<xsacha> "my kubuntu edgy upgrade experience"
<intelikey> honza np anytime
<nino> mike??
<ehird> THE kubuntu edgy upgrade experience!!11
<brucem> intelli: i honestly just want to get started in kubuntu - why all the aggression?
<xsacha> tarballs of iron
<brucem> did i break some etiquette rule?
<nino> lol
<seishinbyou> brucem: Maybe he is just having a bad day?
<xsacha> that's a good one: requirement to upgrade to edgy: tarballs of iron
<seishinbyou> I'm kind of loopy myself right now, but I've been at the office for the past 11 hours
<brucem> seishinbyou: yes, but you don't get rude because of it
<zorglu_> q. justthis morning i got a 'yahoo password is wrong' from kopete, but my yahoo password has not changed and was working for several months... is it a known problem ?
<intelikey> brucem because you are just trolling the channel.  this channel is for help  you have not asked one question that will actually help you or anyone else.  if you want to look at screen shoots or read doce we can point you to them but what you've been doing and the "i'll go back to windows" wanna be threat is non-sense.
<Electrolyte> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=10434.0 <-- I posted the k3d bug, it appears someone else has it.
<Electrolyte> Sounds like it's a broken package.
<T3hWiz0rd> this place is so quiet.
<T3hWiz0rd> its scary.
<brucem> me finding a decent PIM under kubuntu will help me, promise...
<xsacha> zorglu_: it works in other IM programs?
<T3hWiz0rd> are there any new nvidia updates for kubuntu?
<brucem> why is that such a bad question?
<xsacha> what's a PIM?
<zorglu_> xsacha: i havnt tried any other im programms
<brucem> Personal Info Manager: mail, calendar, RSS etc
<Electrolyte> Oh, ATI released their new driver today for Windows *AND* Linux.
<intelikey> brucem  so install kubuntu and look at the default.  if you don't like it then ask for alternatives.   don't just troll the channel.
<zorglu_> brucem: there is 'kontact' for that
<xsacha> brucem: we arleady told you:
<xsacha> kontact does all of them
<zorglu_> !info kontact
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1574 kB, installed size 3400 kB
<brucem> that's exactly what i did - asked for alternatives... i said "i tried kontact... any other decent ones?"
<zorglu_> brucem: nope
<intelikey> brucem evolution
<intelikey> install it and run it.
<nino> try freshmeat.net for more!!
<brucem> just because it exists doesn't mean it is decent... that's what i'm asking - anybody been impressed with a certain PIM
<xsacha> brucem: most of us just use the default or none at all..
<zorglu_> brucem: decent doesnt mean anything
<xsacha> if you want, searching for one is best.. it's personal preference which one is decent
<zorglu_> brucem: try kontact and evolution, and decide yourself if you find them decent
<intelikey> ok i tried nice, i tried hostile now i'll try ignore.
<brucem> yes, thanks, evolution is something i can try too. i didn't know that before. so thanks for the help
<intelikey> congrats brucem you are the first one in this channel i have ever had to ignore.
<Electrolyte> Is it me or does the webpage for the ATI fglrx driver improved?
<xsacha> someone suggested evolution a while back brucem..
<brucem> um intelli u forgot to ignore me
<Electrolyte> Since AMD has changed the website.
<zorglu_> ok nobody else experienced issue with yahoo password thru kopete ?
<xsacha> Electrolyte: i think it got worse :S
<Electrolyte> Their sodding javascript keeps throwing Konq into a fit :/
<xsacha> hmm konq hasnt given me that, what version/
<intelikey> you can kick javascript for that site.... i think
<brucem> intellikey i really mean no harm. i apologise if i offended u
<Electrolyte> It keeps locking up then saying "A script on this site is causing to be unresponsive" error.
<Electrolyte> I've got 3.5.5.
<xsacha> hmm me too
<Electrolyte> Eventually it gets out of it
<Mike2k6> anyone here play MuD's?
<intelikey> actually i never tried to set it to only not/work on certin sites
<Electrolyte> But it's strange that ATI release a Linux driver at the exact same time as 6.10 for Windows.
<Electrolyte> Does this mean AMD have improved it?
<intelikey> Electrolyte check the version ?
<Electrolyte> You can download either the installed, the X11 version or X.Org version :/
<Electrolyte> the installer*
<Electrolyte> 8.30.3
<nino> MIke2k6 does not look like frostwire runs on Kubuntu  http://www.frostwire.com/?module=faq#com4
<Electrolyte> Released yesterday.
<intelikey> then yes it's supposed to be improved
<nino> i cannot connect either
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Electrolyte> [09:06:38]  <intelikey> then yes it's supposed to be improved <-- :O!!!!
<nino> cool will check it out thanks ubotu
<Electrolyte> intelikey: Should I wait for it to be released over apt?
<intelikey> Electrolyte that's up to you.  but it's always a bit easier to bet the distro packages working
<Electrolyte> Ok.
<intelikey> bet/get
<intelikey> i'm getting late  :)
<Electrolyte> According to their faq they've improved the install.
<intelikey> like i said it' up to you.
<intelikey> s
<Emess> wierd, when i switch virtual desktops teh cube rotates to them, but it shows windows on all desktops on everyone instead of only the ones on that desktop...
<intelikey> is odd
<Electrolyte> Heh, Linux driver feedback feature :D
<Electrolyte> Must use this :D
<intelikey> :)
<kakalto> did I ever congratulate #kubuntu on the amazing......ly SHOCKING job that was upgrade?
<intelikey> i don't know. you'll have to ask them.
<scheuri> hi all
<intelikey> scheuri
<T3hWiz0rd> apparently laptops aren't waterproof
<T3hWiz0rd> ohh wells
<intelikey> you didn't get the aquitic special ???
<T3hWiz0rd> aparently not..
<intelikey> hmmm
<T3hWiz0rd> and they siad apples take shit better pfft
<scheuri> intelikey: yes, how may I be of assistance?
<Electrolyte> intelikey: Feedback sent, will have to see what they say :)
<Electrolyte> I told them UT2007 and Savage 2 is coming to Linux, so I would really appreciate if they could optimise the driver as much as they do for Windows.
<Electrolyte> Since I have a high-end AMD CPU they may listen ;)
<intelikey> Electrolyte never know....  :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Electrolyte: its sad but a lot of companies still don't see linux as a priority... but within logical reason you have to see why
<intelikey> scheuri assistance?    oh  just answering your "<scheuri> hi all"
<Electrolyte> T3hWiz0rd: Yeah I know.
<Electrolyte> "Not enough people use it"
<scheuri> intelikey: ah, sorry
<T3hWiz0rd> thats sadly the biggest problem, Electrolyte... that and its not exactly a profitable market yet
<Electrolyte> But I think ATI already know they're losing ATI customers who use Linux because of their driver.
<sparr> (Reading database ... 382579 files and directories currently installed.)
<T3hWiz0rd> Electrolyte: of course... but they're losing less then they're gaining.
<Electrolyte> Yeah :/
<scheuri> its the famous "egg and chicken" thing
* Linux_Galore wonders how over 100 million users is not enough
<Electrolyte> But since AMD are also part of ATI now, it'll throw me off of buying another AMD CPU in the process.
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: because it still represents less than 20% of the computing world.
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd it represents a market
<Electrolyte> But that number does increase.
<intelikey> or infamus
<Electrolyte> With distros like Ubuntu & Kubuntu.
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: but its not a profitable market *yet*
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd I know lots of large profitable companies that work within a market of less than a million people
<Linux_Galore> jorik: bs
<Electrolyte> With the demands coming out with AIGLX & XGL & Beryl etc, users are going to switch to Linux just for the eye-candy.
<navidjoon> Got a problem editing a pdf file. Can anyone help?
<T3hWiz0rd> I mean, I look at it at the standpoint of a business man, as I am one... Even if I am fond of soemthing (like say, if i was a hardware manufacture), but what i was fond of was not where my mass market is... I would not focus on it.
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd better not tell Nokia that
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd they sold out of their first Linux product for 3 months straight
<T3hWiz0rd> well, thats just the realistic way... Now once I had money, I am sure i'd give some more focus to that branch that I like... but in reality... Businesses are in business to be capitalistic... not to be everyones friends and make everyone happy...
<Linux_Galore> then you have companies like Linksys who use Linux in most of their routers
<uros> hi all - does anyone know where i can get rid of the "separator" on every toolbar?
<scheuri> there is another problem...linux has too many flavours (in their view)....
<Linux_Galore> scheuri: last I looked there was only one kernel
<navidjoon> Anyone familliar with postscript? I want to make one postscript file from several ps files and then convert that one file to pdf. Can anyone help?
<scheuri> Linux_Galore: yes, but hundreds of distributions...and several package management systems
<Linux_Galore> navidjoon: you need to use the ps2  tools
<navidjoon> I got them
<hi> uros: that depends on the style
<navidjoon> But how should I use them? As far as I can see they only accept one input file
<Linux_Galore> scheuri: really there are only 2 very popular binary install systems for linux the rest are hardly worth talking about, also windows doesnt have a single binary install system either
<T3hWiz0rd> linux needs to do 3 things before it can really become a major target for companies
<insanekane> Linux_Galore: hich ones are you talking about ?
<scheuri> Linux_Galore: dont tell me...:)...I know that...but...
<insanekane> Linux_Galore: deb and rpm ?
<Linux_Galore> apt and rpm
<T3hWiz0rd> 1. a universal packaging system. 2. fewer flavors 3. a major corporation to really REAR it
<scheuri> insanekane: binary are rpm and deb
<Linux_Galore> insanekane: yep
<insanekane> Linux_Galore: well, pisi will outdo both of them
<Linux_Galore> insanekane: thats about 90% of the desktop systems covered
<scheuri> insanekane: pisi?
<Linux_Galore> insanekane: when it gets a market share we will see
<insanekane> scheuri: pisi - Packages Installed Successfully as Intended
<scheuri> *laughs*...good name
<insanekane> Linux_Galore: sure :)
<insanekane> scheuri: its faster, smaller and... much much easier to make
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<scheuri> well, I am very very happy with deb so far...but...if it its better...fair enough
<T3hWiz0rd> I think my stance on linux provides the most realistic insight to why companies don't aim at it often...
<T3hWiz0rd> its just too broad of an OS... everyone and their mother has made a linux flavor of their own
<root__> i downloaded 241 mb update packets, it downloaded all, when it installs update gave an error, it said there was an error during installation, and it didnt install updates, could anyone help me :(
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd your under the false beleif windows actually has a single binary install system, last I looked there were tons of them
<insanekane> scheuri: in turkish, pisi also means "pussy" . as in cat ... "pisipisipisi .." is similiar to "here kitty kitty kitty"
<scheuri> insanekane: heh...:)
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: however it be, windows still doesn't have 1000 flavors to it
<root__> i downloaded 241 mb update packets, it downloaded all, when it installs update gave an error, it said there was an error during installation, and it didnt install updates, could anyone help me :( did i lost all 241 mb download:(
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd what you call a weakness  linux calls it's greatest strength
<insanekane> scheuri: pardus devels made approx 500 pisi packages in 2-3 months ...
<intelikey> diversity
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i understand the freedom philosophy, but at some point it becomes a weakness
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd wait for vista, there are about 9 flavours of that, then you have all the apps with their own take on how windows should work
<scheuri> T3hWiz0rd: well, that is indeed a problem, but still...to make a source is not that much asked for?
<insanekane> scheuri: for a very small group of devels, thats amazing
<scheuri> insanekane: sounds good...
<T3hWiz0rd> scheuri: you're asking major companies to release their precious secrets to plain view of their competetors...
<insanekane> scheuri: it is all because of the ease of making packages under pardus
<root__>  <insanekane>: arkada bir fikrin var m bu salak durum iin?  i downloaded 241 mb update packets, it downloaded all, when it installs update gave an error, it said there was an error during installation, and it didnt install updates, could anyone help me :( did i lost all 241 mb download:(
<scheuri> T3hWiz0rd: woah...sorry...aye...okay...but making a deb and a rpm is that much asked for?
<insanekane> root__: :) sorry, i dont know turkish :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: you know, i don't like microsoft I don't care for them but saying that there are 9 flavors of vista and all will not be intercompatable is such an understatement and a zealot way to look at it.
<insanekane> root__: i dont think you lost all the updates
<Linux_Galore> actually I dont want any company to release there code to be honest, all I want is a open standard for communicating with their products, the rest I dont give a toss about
<T3hWiz0rd> what made windows successful in the first place?
<scheuri> root__: you did not lost them....their are in our cache for apt somehwhere on your harddisk
<scheuri> T3hWiz0rd: marketing?
<T3hWiz0rd> I know we all like to think that they took over with an army of dones... but it was successful because it was easy and marketed effectively.
<intelikey> scheuri light years of diff in suppling a packaged driver and releasing the source code.    to be gnu complient the source code has to be readily avalable to all
<root__> scheuri: how can i get them or try to do update again? or when i reboot, will i lose those ?
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd I didn't say anything about compatibility, your adding to the subject, now you have opened a whole new can of worms
<scheuri> root__: well, if you start ipgrade again, it should start from where it stopped...happens to me at least
<scheuri> root__: and no...as far as I know you wont lose them after reboot
<intelikey> "<T3hWiz0rd> what made windows successful in the first place?"    for the most part lack of compitition.
<scheuri> Linux_Galore: worms? ;)
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd create a exel file with lots of macro's in office 2000 now open it in office 2007, bugger me all the macro's have gone
<intelikey> actually ibm
<scheuri> aye, IBM....boykott them...;)
<T3hWiz0rd> *smacks forehead and shakes head*
<intelikey> hehhe no but that was what really made M$
<T3hWiz0rd> I guess the point i am trying to get is
<T3hWiz0rd> when grandma and grandpa turn on their computer to check emails and share photos with the grandkids
<T3hWiz0rd> they don't know they're turning on linux... or windows... or mac... they're turning on their dell
<T3hWiz0rd> thats it to them, They turn their *dell* on... and it goes to the internet
<T3hWiz0rd> and thats just about ALL they know.
<intelikey> M$ was that "ibm compatable operating system"  and that's what made the day for M$
<scheuri> T3hWiz0rd: well, it is unfortunately not that easy
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd like my mother tried to this weekend and spent 2 hours trying to attach a directory full of images to an email but couldnt because it was a virtual linked directory
<scheuri> T3hWiz0rd: it ALWAYS fails on the lack of hardware support if people use linux....as soon as a digicam is involved thins get complicate
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: the point is though linux does need to make a dummie distro thats realyl well reared by a major company and then distributed with effective marketing.
<scheuri> and who is to blame for lacking hardware support?
<intelikey> <T3hWiz0rd> when grandma and grandpa turn on their computer to check emails and share photos with the grandkids <---- they are running linux cause i installed it.
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd trust me windows doesnt pass the mum and dad test
<intelikey> no it doesn't Linux_Galore
<intelikey> not at all.
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd your under the impression that elite users care that dumb asses use Linux
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: I know al ot of elite users who take major pisses on anyone new.
<T3hWiz0rd> and thats discouraging enough.
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd trust me I dont want Linux stagnating for 5 years because people dont like menu changing
<T3hWiz0rd> it made me abaondon linux for a whole year once.
<Linux_Galore> menu's
<root__> people "THe input device 168 error is simply X trying to load a Wacom tablet and not finding one" this is my problem
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd I dont force people to buy fords or GN cars, if fords are a little bit more technical and suite me do i really give a shit if GM makes cars for stupid people
<Linux_Galore> s/gn/gm/
<root__> and "X error bad device invalid or uninitialized input device" this is the error
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: i guess nothing I say will ever make a plausable argument iwth you because your mind is set on what its set on. But the truth is your method doesn't market to the end user
<intelikey> guys.  let me say this and i'll let you get back to your off topic discussion.  " linux is what linux is, as windows is what windows is.   that means basicly love it or leave it.  but don't waste everyone elses time griping about it"
<intelikey> root__ so remove the referances to wacom in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd you dont get it, I like Linux the way it is, I dont want a stagnant sheeple Linux tangent, I love the constant variations of new idea's and concepts
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: im not saying lets take away your linux
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd "its why I truly like Linux"
<T3hWiz0rd> im saying lets help linux make a breakthrough.
<T3hWiz0rd> we can do that by making a linux distro that has a very good marketing strategy, has a big company pouring good money into it, and gets into good ties wit hhardware distributors.
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd you cant, thats what you dont get, you cant make an OS who's whole aim it evolutionary become stagnant and stupid
<intelikey> it already broke through, several times.... it doesn't like it over there, keeps comming back  :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: then explain why debian always is staying stable and not "on the edge"?
<n3storm> hi everyone
<root__> intelikey: what should i remove i dont know new linux here
<nickste> hey n3
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd Linspre is a great example, there so far behind now to keep things simple and stupid from the mainstream code releases now its not funny
<Linux_Galore> Linspire*
<insanekane> intelikey: a fitting end i must say :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: i don't consider any distro that runs full root a linux distrobution.
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: os x dumbs down unix without running a full root account... ever, root isn't even allowed.
<root__> intelikey: should i delete conf file in xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd Debian stable is for servers, with server you after up times, but stable still gets back ports from the "unstable" branch
<intelikey> root__ no, edit the file   kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf      and look for "wacom"  comment out the entire section, should be two of them.
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd you can get root on OSX
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: i know you can
<T3hWiz0rd> i am talking out of the box its an entire sudoers os
<intelikey> insanekane :)
<Linux_Galore> T3hWiz0rd also OSX runs pretty unstable code its just that the BSD guys filter it pretty well
<bergheim> What's the update manager called for KDE?
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: what i am saying is we need a linux distro more like os x...
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: does that sum it down enough?
<T3hWiz0rd> something that markets well...
<Linux_Galore> bergheim:  god no OSX is horrible
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd sums it up well but i totally disagree... :)
<bergheim> Linux_Galore: ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: i didn't ask your personal opinions on os x, i said linux needs something that can be marketed as such
<Linux_Galore> the UI on OSX is absolutely the most over hyped piece of rubbish Ive ever used
<bergheim> I mean something that notifys me when an update is avaliable
* T3hWiz0rd smacks his forehead and gives up
<T3hWiz0rd> I love linux too but its time for some zealots to reenter reality.
<insanekane> bergheim: adept
<bergheim> When did I ever say anything about OSX o.O
<scheuri> T3hWiz0rd: and what would this reality be?
<cab_> hi all
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd why reality is for those that cant handle uforia
<T3hWiz0rd> scheuri: "don't believe your eyes, they'll lie to you"
<bergheim> insanekane: you have to run adept manually though.. I mean something that sits in your systray.. I remember having it there before, I just closed it
<insanekane> bergheim: its called adept update agent
<Linux_Galore> I remember going to a demo of Tiger and he was going on how stable it is, I said let me try, 45 seconds the machine stopped
<Linux_Galore> muawahahah
<insanekane> bergheim: it sits in the systray and notifies on updates
<scheuri> T3hWiz0rd: aww...come on...no philosophy...what is the reality for "us zealots" we dont see?
<Linux_Galore> I means hard reset to fix stopped
<insanekane> bergheim: i dont know what it is called in newer versions of kubuntu ... i no longer use kubuntu
<root__> intelikey_ there are three wacom devices all they are for tablet pc, i deleted 3 of all
<cab_> root__: you need to edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root and comment out all that points to wacom
<T3hWiz0rd> scheuri: so you're classifying yourself as a zealot?
<bergheim> insanekane: okay.. Thanks, I'll look..
<intelikey> root__ the full sections i assume not just one line each....
<scheuri> T3hWiz0rd: well, sometimes yes...but I am eager to find out what reality "the zealots" dont want to see in your opinion...
<Linux_Galore> OSX looks pretty but I know from the khtml the code handed over by apple its total rubbish underneath
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: os x has leaps and bounds to still overcome
<bergheim> insanekane: right, adept_notifier :)
<insanekane> scheuri: hes probably talking about the proprietary/closed source usefullness of programs
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: it still even crashes when ejecting network drives
<insanekane> bergheim: yeah that i guess '
<scheuri> insanekane: ah, okay
<n3storm> I would like to share a calendar with kontact
<insanekane> bergheim: as i said, i dont know what it is called ... i stopped using kubuntu sometime ago
<Linux_Galore> well I know the UI wont multi thread well till this day thats how i can crash it so easily
<n3storm> is webdav the best choice to do so across the internet?
<bergheim> insanekane: might I ask why
<cpm> is rapidshare.de and rapidshare.com the same or is the .com just a ripoff??
<n3storm> we are 4 o 5 users only
<insanekane> bergheim: i moved to better one :)
<intelikey> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<insanekane> bergheim: in my opinion atleast ...
<n3storm> I read about caldav and  groupdav and now I'm a bit confused
<root__> intelikey_ the adept gives error but it updates now. i see it from details, but percentage is still zero
<bergheim> insanekane: I figured, I was just wondering what you landed on..
<Linux_Galore> I know Linux is far from perfect but to be honest I havent seen a truly innovative OS desktop in 23 years
<insanekane> bergheim: www.pardus.org.tr ... click english in the nvaigation bar
<root__> intelikey_ now stopped...
<n3storm> Linux_Galore: may be mediacenters?
<Linux_Galore> n3storm: nope
<n3storm> ok
<T3hWiz0rd> pz everyone
<T3hWiz0rd> its beadtime for me.
<Linux_Galore> most desktop still use the dated filing cabinet model for files and data, when humans handle data in space and time in reality
<intelikey> root__ someone said there was a problem with a ubuntu server eariler.... i haven't confirmed or refuited it
<EricJ> Hi everyone. Got a newbie question. :)
<EricJ> How do I install Kdevelop?
<Linux_Galore> EricJ: apt-get install kdevelop
<root__> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<typecast> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69583 <--- when will this one go into the official ubuntu archives?
<Linux_Galore> EricJ: sorry  sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<LockUp> Is it possible to save documents to PDF/X using OpenOffice.org?
<intelikey> EricJ sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<EricJ> Linux_Galore: I think I'm missing some repositories. Could you help me?
<Linux_Galore> LockUp: yep, icon up the top
<insanekane> LockUp: to PDF yes ... but if you want to print professionally, i strongly suggest *not* to use OOo
<intelikey> should prolly also get  kdevelop3-doc
<n3storm> indeed, insanekane
<LockUp> It's called "PDF/X" format.
<insanekane> LockUp: i dont think OOo has PDF/X support though
<n3storm> better use Scribus and scribus-ng
<n3storm> but scribus has a bug on ubuntu
<insanekane> n3storm: scribus-ng ?
<kaabaa> hi all! I have a problem installing kubuntu: he tells me that XFS may not be used on a partition with /boot, but I setted up another partition with ext2 for /boot (this is step5 of the installation routine)
<LockUp> Scribus cannot open OpenOffice's .odg and .sxd documents. :(
<n3storm> yeap, is a devel-stable release ;)
<intelikey> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<insanekane> LockUp: but you can import it
<insanekane> n3storm: ah right
<intelikey> !info kdevelop edgy
<n3storm> LockUp: last time I checked it could
<n3storm> pretty stable
<intelikey> i guess that was edgy
<insanekane> LockUp: use the get text modle
<LockUp> So I shouldn't "open" it but "import"?
<intelikey> !info kdevelop dapper
<insanekane> module
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<n3storm> but you should unninstall scimmqt or a similar package
<Linux_Galore> PDF/X is supported by scribus
<insanekane> LockUp: wat you do is .. start scribus with a new document and a text frmae ... right click the frame and click get text
<n3storm> in order to scribus work properly
<scheuri> packages.ubuntu.com might help to find packages
<insanekane> Linux_Galore: yep, it is ;)
<LockUp> okay
<Linux_Galore> LockUp: get scribus its free and in the repositories
<LockUp> I will try. :)
<LockUp> I have Scribus on Linux.
<kaabaa> could anyone help me ? I can't continue the installation, he keeps telling me to chosse another fs although I have ext2 for /boot
<Electrolyte> Oh I am so getting sick of apt :/
<LockUp> Okay, i'm going to Linux.
<Electrolyte> Break this, break that.
<scheuri> Electrolyte: why is that?
<scheuri> Electrolyte: upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<Electrolyte> Not only do I have a loophole with k3d, now I can't remove OpenOffice.
<Electrolyte> On Edgy.
<EricJ> scheuri: I've found the package I want on packages.ubuntu.com, but I'm not sure what to add to sources.list :/
<Linux_Galore> Electrolyte: means need to work on your sources.list  more, I very rarely get dep problems
<rbolt> hello
<theskyrider> is there an extreme newbie channel, for like two-hours old newbies?
<Electrolyte> The sources.list is normal.
<nickste> I'm trying to get Beryl/XGL/ATI to work. When I start beryl, it says: XGL Absent, and goes on to try and use AIGLX, which doesn't work.
<scheuri> EricJ: does is say [universe]  in red next to the package name on package.ubuntu.com?
<Linux_Galore> Electrolyte: mine isnt its got heaps in there
<n3storm> theskyrider: go ahead
<rbolt> i have video stream problems can some enlighten me?
<Electrolyte> Well there you go then - my is standard yet it's breaking.
<EricJ> scheuri: 2secs, lemme check
<Electrolyte> Only been getting these problems since I did the upgrade.
<scheuri> Electrolyte: aaahh...upgrade...
<Linux_Galore> Electrolyte: usually its because they expect you to use some of the none standard ones
<intelikey> kaabaa if the installer wont let you continue   there's nothing we can do about it.   but i can point you to the "alternate" install cd if you want to do anything 'non-standard'   i can't say that it will install on xfs but it "should".
<Electrolyte> I'm gonna end up burning the ISO to disc and doing a fresh sodding install :/
<Linux_Galore> Electrolyte: yeah I did the dapper-> edgy update, fsking mess
<n3storm> theskyrider: what is your problem?
<scheuri> Electrolyte: if you have your /home on a seperate partition...its not that bad....but please backup forst
<kaabaa> intelikey: it worked with dapper though
<theskyrider> I just installed ubuntu as a dual-boot on my laptop.  I can't see my wireless card though
<intelikey> kaabaa i know.
<Electrolyte> I have 2 drives for backup.
<root__> intelikey_ in fact again i cant login with myusername and password...
<Linux_Galore> Electrolyte: I got it working in the end but it wasnt easy
<Electrolyte> I don't actually use /home/, I use /sata/files/ and /backup/
<theskyrider> not always going to be able to use eth0, if you know what I mean
<EricJ> Hmm.. Thanks for the hint, scheuri. I think I've got it figured out now. :)
<root__> intelikey_ sth happened and it doesnt accept it in kde, but it is ok in konsole...
<Electrolyte> I'd backup ~/.kde/ though.
<scheuri> EricJ: very welcome
<kaabaa> intelikey: maybe it's just me doing something wrong? I have 3 partitions, ext2 for /boot, xfs for / and swap for swap and then I show him what is what
<intelikey> oh is it a login issue root__ i thought you were trying to rid your self of those pesky error messages
<scheuri> Electrolyte: PLEASE...backup everything...
<root__> intelikey_ yes now i am root
<Electrolyte> Well if I backup /.kde/ it'll break due to missing fonts and such :/
<n3storm> theskyrider: I don't know what you mean :(
<Electrolyte> scheuri: I'm already upgraded.
<root__> intelikey_ because i cant login with my username
<n3storm> anyway you need wireless access, don't you?
<Electrolyte> And it messed up.
<Electrolyte> I doubt I'll upgrade from Edgy to the next one.
<scheuri> Electrolyte: yes...but with a clean install you might be lucky...but...that also means there is a chance (even if its a small one) that it will kill your data
<kaabaa> intelikey: the problem is - I cannot boot into Windows because it destroyed grub -
<intelikey> root__ you are using a password ?
<Electrolyte> scheuri: I already said I use 2 different drives.
<root__> intelikey_ yes
<Electrolyte> 3 total.
<scheuri> Electrolyte: well...just wanted to point out that backups are very very important before installing anything new
<theskyrider> I have a wap in the house already, but I can't even find the wireless card with this os
<n3storm> aha
<n3storm> theskyrider: what model is your wireless card?
<theskyrider> atheros
<intelikey> root__ try changing the password     (you can change it to the same theing if you like)
<kaabaa> intelikey: so where can I get the alternative CD at least?
<scheuri> kaabaa: ubuntu.com
<theskyrider> sorry, toshiba laptop, atheros wireless card.
<intelikey> kaabaa from the same download page as the live cd
<kaabaa> scheuri: I'm using kubuntu ?
<root__> intelikey_ i tried it, also added new user too, but still kde doesnt accept, all those happened after a broken translation which is mysql
<n3storm> theskyrider: can you see the exact model with lspci?
<scheuri> kaabaa: well then....kubuntu.org
<n3storm> theskyrider: you open a konsole
<n3storm> and write down "lspci"
<n3storm> and then press Intro
<n3storm> you will see a list of devices
<rbolt> i have video streaming problems thru lan (windows shared videos)
<rbolt> can someone help me
<kaabaa> intelikey: but I dont have less than 192MB ram or these things, why should I use the Alternative then? Does it have the old installation routine?
<intelikey> root__ oh my.  mysql did this to you.....   and i know nothing about mysql... you need someone else to help with that.
<theskyrider> ok, got the lspci working, need a minute to go through the screen
<scheuri> kaabaa: alternate. not alternative...and yes...it has the "old" routine on it
<root__> intelikey_ ok sir, thanx again:)
<intelikey> kaabaa yes
<root__> intelikey_ let me reboot
<intelikey> root__ k
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with apt-get
<n3storm> theskyrider: take your time
<EricJ> Just a quick question. What are the differences between (K)ubuntu and the Debian distributions? o.O
<theskyrider> ok, lspci is showing me that it does know what the card is.
<EricJ> I'm new to Kubuntu, and it looks quite similar.
<intelikey> eaglehawk
<momal> hmm anyone know why glxgears(+ other opengl games) would be giving out a low fps rate? (I have a geforce 7800gt + nvidia beta drivers + edgy) its onyl geting about 10-20fps :S
<scheuri> EricJ: different version of packages/software, some patches which might be applied on one distribution and not the other...
<intelikey> !ask | eaglehawk
<ubotu> eaglehawk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<theskyrider>  Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC
<EricJ> Hm
<intelikey> eaglehawk no.  in the channel.
<n3storm> theskyrider: ok, great
<scheuri> EricJ: (K)ubuntu will release every 6 month....debian will release when its done
<intelikey> eaglehawk in the channel.
<EricJ> Allright, thanks scheuri. Just curious. :)
<n3storm> theskyrider: now I go to google and copy paste "ubuntu AR5005G 802.11abg NIC"
<n3storm> to check if somebody else has had problems, issues, success, etc with ubuntu
<scheuri> EricJ: sure enoug...:)
<n3storm> if I get no info with ubuntu, I will look for debian
<n3storm> and if not linux in general
<n3storm> ok?
<n3storm> looks like your wifi card should work out of the box with edgy
<n3storm> what version of kubuntu did you install, theskyrider ?
<scheuri> n3storm: already made a ifconfig with theskyrider
<scheuri> ?
<n3storm> and?
<theskyrider> using ubuntu, not kubuntu
<n3storm> no wireless card?
<scheuri> n3storm: sorry, that was a question...:)
<n3storm> aha :D
<scheuri> theskyrider: that is all the same on that level
<intelikey> eaglehawk sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<n3storm> we are on to it
<alexicon> hiya still haveing glx issues
<scheuri> n3storm: maybe the wlan card is recognized...
<theskyrider> 6.10
<alexicon> when i change driver in xorg.conf to "nvidia" from "nv" X wont start
<n3storm> theskyrider: write down at your konsole: iwconfig
<n3storm> theskyrider: that's great, you are using Edgy 6.10
<theskyrider> okay, the card is mapped to ath0
<intelikey> if eaglehawk ever gets finished pm'ing  and makes it back here would someone show him that command please...
<n3storm> theskyrider: eth0 is only for cable cards
<n3storm> theskyrider: so, what tool are you using to configure wifi networking?
<alexicon> anybody else have their nvidia-glx-conf enable fail due to md5sum error?
<xsacha> -im
<alexicon> do i need kernel source for nvidia-glx?
<scheuri> n3storm: thought it was a config-problem not a hardware-detecion one...;)
<intelikey> alexicon eeek wrong kernel ?
<alexicon> ive got nvidia-kernel-common
<n3storm> sheuri, yep but I wanted him to go through all the process so he learns :D
<alexicon> i think thats the right one
* theskyrider newbie - I can't even see a tool to config the wireless card.
<alexicon> cos its got the nv driver
<alexicon> but glx wont play :/
<scheuri> n3storm: sure enough...;)
<alexicon> not even with my old gentoo config
<momal> anyone here run opengl games with nvidia beta drivers and dont' have any probs?
<intelikey> alexicon i mean are you booted the kernel version that matches the driver version ???
<n3storm> theskyrider: can you see the icon of a K or a foot?
<n3storm> somewhere at your desktop
<alexicon> the numbering scheme doesnt match on glx and kernel
<alexicon> gentoo had just combined glx with kernel into one driver set... nrrr
<intelikey> anyway i'm out of time.   got to go.
<alexicon> bye
<theskyrider> the only place i see the foot is in the system menu - reads about gnome
<alexicon> momal: did you get nvidia-glx working
<intelikey> alexicon but the kernel version matches the restricted-modules version
<alexicon> restricted hrm
<n3storm> ehe
<snovvy> witam!
<momal> alexicon: I don't use nvidia-glx... I run the installer from the nvidia site
<alexicon> ohh might try that next
<n3storm> theskyrider: at this point you better go to #ubuntu channel
<n3storm> cause at #kubuntu we have another desktop
<jende_> Howdy folks
<n3storm> and I can't see the same you see in your screen
<theskyrider> konversation had this one set as the default, sorry
<scheuri> n3storm: you have ubuntu not installed?
<n3storm> so I cannot go through the menus and so
<snovvy> i need help... i must add key but i don't know how :) .. yes i am newbie ... :] 
<n3storm> I have Kubuntu, KDE
<scheuri> theskyrider: yes, because konversation is a tool made for KDE...:)
<n3storm> theskyrider: no problem
<alexicon> i have a couple linux-restricted-modules installed if that matters
<n3storm> theskyrider: sorry I can't help you
<scheuri> theskyrider: but that is not a problem...most people at #ubuntu using Gnome (like you) and are of better help
<n3storm> yep
<snovvy> scheuri: i use KDE :)
<scheuri> snovvy: me too, but I have Gnome installed as well...;)
<mihail> i love gnome :D
<snovvy> i got XCFS [or sth]  but it's terrible for me :)
<scheuri> xcfs is not that bad if you need something fast...
<momal> whats the command to run the check harddrive program
<scheuri> momal: hparm is your friend
<alexicon> hdd space?
<jende_> momal: hdparm
<n3storm> alexicon: df
<scheuri> hdparm...aye
<mihail> what kind of check do ?
<jende_> alexicon: or 'du'
<momal> the windows one was chkdisk from memory
<snovvy> can anyone tell me how to add key? :) I can't end  sudo apt-get update :(
<scheuri> df -h even tells you space in human readably sizes
<theskyrider> thanks for your help n3storm and scheuri
<xsacha> fsck ?
<n3storm> theskyrider: you are welcome!
<scheuri> theskyrider: welcome
<n3storm> :D
<jende_> momal: man fsck or man fs2ck
<xsacha> momal: filesystem check?
<momal> arr thats the one thanks :)0
<theskyrider> once I get all of this figured out, I'm going to take the XP off this thing
<jende_> momal: read the manpages before you're using fsck!
<xsacha> sacha@noob $  > fsck /dev/hda1                      Device is mounted. Unmounting and writing zeros to it to teach you a lesson.
<alexicon> heh
<snovvy> i got kubuntu for 3 days and i break it :] 
<n3storm> theskyrider: don't name the evil in this channel XDDD
<nino> lol
<jende_> xsacha: thats why I told him to read manpages ;-)
<theskyrider> n3storm: how about if I just call it - the other OS
<alexicon> whats 6.06 called?
<xsacha> F*CK! :(
<xsacha> alexicon: dapper
<jende_> alexicon: dapper drake
<alexicon> kk
<n3storm> XDD
<snovvy> today we got zombie day :] 
<Mike2k6> xchat is exactly like konversation...
<snovvy> i don't have sound, i can end apt-get update, i got old PC but i still Love [K] Ubuntu :)
<n3storm> Mike2k6: surprised?
<Mike2k6> n3storm, well im used to mIRC
<nebur> alguien sabe cmo entrar al irc-hispano?
* Bubba_Gump uses chatzilla
<Mike2k6> id like to create my own mud, so i guess im going to need a programming application, i got very basic knowlege of programming languages, any recomended applications?
<MidMark> hi, where are stored info about screensaver? I've screensaver broken in edgy
<xsacha> Mike2k6: that's not that hard, only need to deal with console :) c++?
<xsacha> socks?
<Mike2k6> i took a js2e class in highschool, it introduced us to for and while loops etc.
<Mike2k6> well not saying i know exactly how to make a mud right now, but if i were to go that route, i need somewhere to start ya know?
<momal> speaking of screensaver any ideas to why when i run the lock session the screen saver doesn't appear and when i move my mouse the unlock screen then pops up but no sccreen saver :(... but screen saver runs when i click test in its settings
<xsacha> yep yep, might want to take a c/c++ tutorial and socks tutorial :) but that would just be my preference, some people wouldnt recommended c straight off
<alexicon> where is update-manager meant to be?
<MidMark> momal: I've also issues with screensaver
<MidMark> it doesn't appears also after x minutes
<MidMark> preview is ok
<alexicon> which update-manager someone
<snovvy>         (__)
<snovvy>          (oo)
<snovvy>    /------\/
<snovvy>   / |    ||
<snovvy>  *  /\---/\
<snovvy>     ~~   ~~
<snovvy> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<xsacha> nup
<Mike2k6> is c++ done souly through the console?
<nino> mooo
<Mike2k6> i mean im looking for an app with pretty colors lol
<xsacha> can use colours in console :) but c++ will do anything
<momal> MidMark: strange i just checked it on the time thingo and waited the time and it didn't work either : O
<Mike2k6> ok searching for mp3's on torrent spy seems to be a waste of time
<MidMark> momal: I think it is an update issue, I had kde from 3.5.2 to 3.5.5
<xsacha> i find gnutella/... networks best for small files
<MidMark> and 3.5.3 was broken I think
<kaflan> hi. i install kubuntu its greate after SUSE. I like it! But how can i know defaul root password?
<momal> yea.. you running edgy?
<Mike2k6> xsacha, of course you do, remember helping me with frostwire for 2 hours last night?
<MidMark> momal: yep
<kaflan> y
<jende_> kaflan: we don't have a real root
<xsacha> kaflan: this distro encourages using sudo
<xsacha> well, kdesu for gui apps
<kaflan> omg!?!
<kaflan> hmm
<Mike2k6> frostwire wont connect :-\
<xsacha> :S
<kaflan> but why not normal security system?
<MidMark> people: screensaver works for you?
<jende_> kaflan: he?
<amayera> hi
<kaflan> maybe i shoud install ubuntu to have normal security system?
<snovvy> hello
<jende_> kaflan: what are you talking about?
<xsacha> kaflan: this is the same as ubuntu
<xsacha> except with KDE
<MidMark> kaflan: no root password doesn't means minor security
<jende_> kaflan: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same distros, just a different DM
<houssem> hello
<alexicon> MidMark: yes, which screensaver are you using
<MidMark> alexicon: kde screensaver, but nothing appears :(
<amayera> I am using the latest kubuntu edgy. when I send my system into suspend2ram and it wakes up sometimes the mouse does just blink but not work (optical mouse). dmesg says that it is being disconnected and connected all the time.
<jende_> kaflan: but if you want/need a 'su' you can create one
<amayera> what can I do?
<alexicon> try installing xscreensaver or electricsheep or something
<kaflan> hmm, but all users can have root privilages?
<alexicon> electricsheep++
<houssem> when i type "./configure" to install cheops i get this message "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables."
<alexicon> they should all be configuratble from kcontrol
<xsacha> kaflan: the users are in sudoers list, effectively giving them root privileges
<MidMark> kaflan: you can be in admin group, but to operate as admin you have to provide your password
<xsacha> you need to type in password to sudo though
<snovvy> amayera: I can't help you :) I am newbie @ ubuntu topic ... btw in linux too :] 
<MidMark> that it is stored with admin priviledges
<MidMark> it's not like winxp, it's like macos I think
<amayera> I already thought my mouse was ready for being dumped, but it works just fine as long as it doesn't come out of suspend2ram.
<MidMark> alexicon: the fact is I prefer kde's screensavers
<jende_> kaflan: sudo passwd root
<kaflan> so, i can create normal user, and than my default user (thats create by installer) and use his password like administrator?
<jende_> kaflan: and you'll have a root acct
<amayera> could it be that the usbcore module or something is fscked?
<kaflan> wow
<houssem> please any one can help me ???
<arschkind> hallo you funny people
<xsacha> lol@kaflan
<MidMark> kaflan: sudo is better than root, more confortable and less painful and with the same strength
<arschkind> can you tell what I have to do to play mp3s on my kubuntu??
<MidMark> no need for root
<jende_> kaflan: read   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo   esp the part Benefits
<houssem> when i type "./configure" to install cheops i get this message "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables."
<kaflan> thx all, going to rtfm...
<xsacha> houssem: this is a win32 program?
<snovvy> try to  sudo apt-get gcc
<houssem> xsacha: no it's cheops a linux program
<jende_> snovvy: ...get install...
<snovvy> yes :)
<snovvy> :P
<snovvy> my bad
<xsacha> that error should come form compiling win32 binary :S
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<houssem> xsacha: so ???
<sloef> Ho guys ... how do I get amarok to play on my sb Live? (when I use mpg321, it works, amarok just 'skips' the files)
<sloef> I have amarok + xine engine (alsa)
<ccherrett> anyone know how to install mplayerplugin through apt-get?
<jende_> houssem: why do you have to run ./configure?cheops should be in the repos
<houssem> jende_: no i didn't find it in the repos
<jende_> houssem: Filename: pool/universe/c/cheops/cheops_0.61-14_i386.deb
<houssem> jende_: how can i use this link please ?
<jende_> houssem:
<jende_> Cheops is no longer being developed, however, cheops-ng offers similar
<jende_>  functionality and is actively maintained.
<xsacha> it's in universe
<houssem> jende_: yes yes i have cheops-ng
<jende_> houssem: Filename: pool/universe/c/cheops-ng/cheops-ng_0.2.3-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<alexicon> maybe edgy will fix my glx issues..
<jende_> houssem: you may want to modify your sources.list to get the cheops
<scheuri> houssem: you need to add the repository "universe" to your sources...either manually or using adept/synaptic
<houssem> jende_: i have to add this line to my sources.list ???
<xsacha> :S add universe
<jende_> houssem: no, just enable the line *UNIVERSE*
<jende_> houssem: in your sources.list
<houssem> jende_: ah ok, i will test it
<houssem> thanks
<jende_> houssem: you also need the vncviewer
<houssem> jende_: vncviewer ? for what ?
<alexicon> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<jende_> houssem: type in a console apt-cache show cheops-ng
<jende_> houssem: it'll tell you
<Mike2k6> Anyone here use FrostWire?
<jende_> nope
<sloef> Is the upgrade from dapper to edgy smooth?
<jende_> sloef: yep
<Mike2k6> upgrade from winxp pro sp2 to edgy is pretty smoothe lol
<xsacha> lol
<alexicon> my update-manger doesnt work
<Lynoure> sloef: depends who you ask....
<sloef> jende_: I heared there were some problems with ubuntu ...
<jende_> sloef: sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy /g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mike2k6> xsacha, how do you view what ports you have open? That way i can manually direct frostwire to it.
<jende_> sloef: errr...not as far as I have heard, anyway this is the kubuntu channell
<xsacha> Mike2k6: you have a router, right?
<Mike2k6> xsacha, why yes, yes i do!
<alexicon> is there a program to just change the gtk theme when you havent got gnome installed
<xsacha> well try: 192.168.0.1 or whatever your router is
<sloef> jende_: I have kubuntu :)
<jende_> sloef: then you have to make a sudo apt-get update
<Mike2k6> xsacha, im in there
<xsacha> find section for ports, i dont know what yours looks like
<jende_> sloef: after that do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xsacha> mighr be called Firewall
<jende_> sloef: and the upgrade is done
<Mike2k6> xsacha, all i have is port forwarding which did not work.
<xsacha> yes, it is port forwarding..
<szymon_> siemano
<jende_> sloef: hope that's smooth enough; 3 lines
<Lynoure> It's the aftermath many have trouble with
<xsacha> if port forwarding doesnt work, it's not your ports that are the problem :)
<Mike2k6> xsacha, well what else could it be?
<sloef> jende_: Unable to find expected entry  -updates/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<xsacha> dont know
<jende_> sloef: pastebin your sources.list
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende_> sloef: you ran all the three lines I posted in here?
<sloef> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29699/
<sloef> jende_: I got the problems when I ran the apt-get update
<sloef> jende_: What I find strange is the -security and -update in my sources.list
<sloef> jende_: I've never noticed that in debian ...
<jende_> sloef: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29701/   read my comment at the end of the file
<jende_> sloef: the repo management is a bit different to debian, thats true. But its not a big thing, though
<Lynoure> sloef: at least on #ubuntu quite many people seem to have some problems and many recommend doing clean install instead of an upgrade.
<Lynoure> sloef: I just recommend keeping a livecd handy and possibly doing backups first
<jende_> Lynoure: we had a release party here in hannover and I upgraded quite a few Kubuntus that way, as like as my boxes and none of them had any probs at all
<Lynoure> But I have not upgraded to edgy, just general things.
<alexicon> extracting '/tmp/tmpsHqRLO/edgy.tar.gz'
<alexicon> authenticate '/tmp/tmpsHqRLO/edgy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpsHqRLO/edgy.tar.gz.gpg'
<alexicon> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<Lynoure> jende_: I might wish to borrow your luck at some point :)
<alexicon> thats what happens when i try the edgy update through update-manager
<sloef> did you reply? (I'm having some difficulties with my wireless connection)
<jende_> Lynoure: why? I mean thats basically how all my upgrades run
<jende_> sloef: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29701/   read my comment at the end of the file
<jende_> alexicon: do that:
<jende_> sloef: sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy /g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende_> sloef: then you have to make a sudo apt-get update
<alexicon> ok
<jende_> sloef: after that do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jende_> sloef: and the upgrade is done
<jende_> alexicon: make sure that your sources looks equal to sloef's sources
<jende_> alexicon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29701/
<alexicon> ok
<jende_> sloef: did yoou have a look at the sources, I modified for you?
<alexicon> jende_: is it just two new repos
<alexicon> 4 rather
<jende_> alexicon: yep
<alexicon> basically all the stuff with edgy mentioend
<jende_> alexicon: exactly
<alexicon> do i comment out the old ones
<alexicon> that point to dapper
<jende_> I'd rather say so
<alexicon> righto hence the sed
<alexicon> cheers
<jende_> alexicon: no worries
<jende_> sloef: alexicon: if you guys are working with OOo rather than with  KOffice you will have to add later on 2 more lines to your sources to get some major bugs fixed
<alexicon> ok cheers
<Mike2k6> anyone know a good c++ code application?
<alexicon> kdevelop?
<xsacha> g++ :)
<alexicon> or eclipse
<Mike2k6> so sudo apt-get eclipse?
<alexicon> yeah
<jende_> Mike2k6: apt-get install
<Mike2k6> which one is more newbie friendly>?
<Mike2k6> jende_, oh ya thanks lol
<jende_> Mike2k6: kdevelop
<xsacha> kdevelop is best noob friendly :P
<Mike2k6> okies thanks!
<alexicon> kdevelop is really nice
<BuFF> how to view 'my computer' and other icons on desktop ?
<xsacha> qtdesigner nice too, if you're designing qt apps
<xsacha> my computer?
<BuFF> yes and trash bin too
<Mike2k6> BuFF, The closest thing to 'My Computer' Would be the 'System Menu'
<xsacha> on the desktop... Create New->Link to Location
<kaflan> does any1 texteditor (not wordproccessor) comes with default kubuntu install?
<alexicon> click the desktop and create a lik to a device
<Bubba_Gump> kate
<kaflan> thx
<alexicon> link*
<BuFF> thanks
<Mike2k6> kate and gedit?
<kaflan> no gedit!
<alexicon> kate++
<Mike2k6> lol
<kaflan> i cant found it
<xsacha> you shouldnt have gedit
<Mike2k6> eff gedit
<Mike2k6> lol
<alexicon> kwrite
<kaflan> i cant found gedit
<Bubba_Gump> kate is sexy :P
<alexicon> but kate is brilliant
<jende_> alexicon: check the link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/022037.html
<alexicon> install gedit if you really want kaflan
<xsacha> kaflan: you shouldnt have gedit lol
<kaflan> no thx )
<alexicon> thanks jende_
<Mike2k6> ok frostwire just connected for no reason lol, yey!
<Mike2k6> and then it freezes!
<nino> lol guest what im still doing??
<Mike2k6> nino, looking at porn?
<nino> grinding away at making frostwire work :)
<nino> where did you install your java sun from?
<xsacha> sun-java5-jre he installed (from multiverse)
<Lynoure> jende_: Have you done upgrades from the cd as well (apt-cdrom)? Those went well as well?
<nino> sweet thx!!
<jende_> Lynoure: nope
<Mike2k6> nino, yeah what xsa said
<xsacha> btw Mike2k6, xs <tab key> :)
<jende_> Lynoure: nope; means I haven't used the CD
<Mike2k6> xsacha, never!
<Lynoure> jende_: ok, thanks
<Mike2k6> im on xchat now n e ways :-p
<xsacha> it doesnt work on xchat? ^o)
<Mike2k6> yeah it does, but it puts a comma instead of a colon
<xsacha> yeah
<Mike2k6> i used to write irc scripts like 6 years ago
<Mike2k6> i dont remember even the slightest thing now.
<nino> dont have multiverse in my repositories!!!
<Mike2k6> nino, add it!
<jende_> nino: add it
<xsacha> nino: check if you have sun-java5-jre
<nino> nope
<xsacha> ok
<jende_> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<xsacha> enable that multiverse one in sources.list, it has it
<nino> nope it does not
<houssem> please how to activate the "ls -l" ??
<jende_> nino: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<scheuri> houssem: by using the CLI (command line interface) which looks like DOS but is not...:)
<nino> hold on
<xsacha> im using default sources.list from an amd64 install and only adds repo for wine and beryl :P
<xsacha> just enabled everything on default though
<jende_> nino: then add to the universe lines the repo multiverse
<houssem> scheuri: no there is a line to uncomment in a config file
<jende_> nino: in addition to that you have to enable the repos by deleting the hashes <-#
<houssem> scheuri: can you give the name of the file ?
<scheuri> houssem: ah, sorry...."ls -l" is actually a command
<scheuri> houssem: well, there are dozens of config files...which one you mean?
<scheuri> houssem: "ls -l" is actually a command to list all files in a directory (using CLI)
<houssem> scheuri: i don't know but the command is "ll"
<houssem> (sorry)
<SHRIKEE> question question :)
<kaflan> does with edgy comes console text editor by default?
<scheuri> houssem: "ll" is also a command to list all files in a directory...
<SHRIKEE> Im trying to get kvpnc to work
<xsacha> lol yes kaflan
<xsacha> try kate
<scheuri> kaflan: yes...vi(m) for example
<jende_> kaflan: for sure *lol*
<houssem> scheuri: yes but when i type it it's not reconized by my system
<SHRIKEE> any vpn gurus here?
<scheuri> houssem: where to you type it in?
<Mike2k6> ok heres a good question
<kaflan> lol, kate is not console editor
<Mr_Pan> i have a problem with upgrade to 6.10. apt give me an error code (1) processing xfonts-intl-european_1.2.1-6 . any suggestions?
<houssem> scheuri: in my console
<oceanis> how to install games on kubuntu dapper from cd
<oceanis> ??????
<xsacha> vim then kaflan
<Cyron> Try nano if you want a console based text editor that doesn't require you to learn another language to use :)
<scheuri> houssem: but "ls -l" is recognised, right?
<houssem> scheuri: yes of coursse
<Mike2k6> i have a soundcard, however i also have a motherboard with built in audio, how do i disable the motherboard audio to make the sound card the primary, its wierd, some apps will play to the onboard and some to the sound card
<scheuri> Cyron: you are sarcastic here...:)
<kaflan> vim is for experts only :) i dont know how to work with them, i need some easy editor
<jende_> brb...having lunch, now
<nagyv> oceanis: did you searched adept? is the game you are looking for available there?
<xsacha> kaflan: nano
<houssem> Mike2k6: look in your BIOS
<jende_> kaflan: there are man pages
<Mike2k6> houssem, never!
<jende_> kaflan: read them and they'll tell you heaps
<Cyron> Never :)
<oceanis> ?
<houssem> Mike2k6: why ?
<Mike2k6> houssem, bios = evil
<nagyv> oceanis: why ?
<scheuri> Mike2k6: well...how disabling on board sound in your BIOS? it is worth a try
<kaflan> i try to read them, but vim is to hard editor, i dont want to spen lot of time in practice to use hotkeys
<houssem> please anyone can tell me how to activate the option "ll" ???
<jende_> kaflan: man vi
<Mike2k6> scheuri, agreed
<drowstar> hey! anybody here installed kubuntu and tried running gnome? i have a problem with gtk2-themes looking all weird and stuff ;) ie they don't seem to work at all, buttons a solid grey squares for example
<xsacha> houssem: what is "ll" meant to do?
<kaflan> nano rullez, vi md ;)
<houssem> Mike2k6: oooh!! you have a very bad idea on the bios
<oceanis> i want some to play :) when im compiling
<houssem> xsacha: ll = ls -l
<scheuri> aaaaaaaaahhh
<Mike2k6> houssem, im kidding, i like my bios, very simple
<houssem> it's a shourtcat
<xsacha> oh an alias for it?
<houssem> xsacha: yes exactely
<scheuri> ll is an alias for ls -l...well then..
<scheuri> :)
<oceanis> how to install games on kubuntu dapper from cd
<Mr_Pan> i have a problem with upgrade to 6.10. apt give me an error code (1) processing xfonts-intl-european_1.2.1-6 . any idea
<xsacha> well, if you create the alias, then it will be recognised :)
<nagyv> oceanis: which game do you want to install? did you already installed dapper?
<oceanis> yes
<oceanis> i installed dapper
<oceanis> and if there is any game pack that installs 5 or 6 games it will be cool but remeber i want to install them from the cd if they got it
<Mez> oceanis, not too sure but the package you should look for is kdegames
<adam_> hi
<nagyv> oceanis: I don't know the content of the cd, but try to search for "kdegames" in adept (the package manager)
<Cyron> Hi adam_
<scheuri> oceanis: if you have not disabled your CD-ROM as repository in sources.list then it will ask you about your CD anyway if you install new stuff (if it was on CD anyway=
<adam_PL> how can i connect to quake.net ?
<drowstar> I have installed ubuntu-desktop on a fresh Kubuntu edgy installation and gtk2-themes don't work (I get solid grey squares instead of buttons for example). any hints?
<nagyv> drowstar: try #ubuntu
<kaflan> how to make kdesu prompt for root password instead of the password of the invoking user? (i totally do sudo passwd root, and patch /etc/sudoers with rootpw argument).
<xsacha> there is no root password kaflan
<buschdieb> hi
<xsacha> unless you made one?
<buschdieb> hello
<kaflan> i made it
<kaflan> read my post more carefully
<drowstar> nagyv: will do. thought kubuntu would be apropriate as that's obviously not a problem people that would show up on a clean ubuntu install. thanks though
<buschdieb> i am a new ubuntu user.. i want to start firefox2 how?
<buschdieb> please help me
<Cyron> buschdieb: Press alt-f2, then type in firefox
<buschdieb> ?
<Cyron> That's how you run firefox
<Cyron> Or were you wanting to install it?
<xsacha> sudo apt-get install firefox && firefox :D
<buschdieb> its the command line... my fire fox is unpacked
<buschdieb> firefox
<buschdieb> 2
<eilker> people, i cant login with mu username and password, but it is ok, because i use it in console ,and no problem any idea?
<nino> note : Adding multiverse to those universe lines worked!!! Installing java!!! ;)
<Cyron> Unpacked?  You downloaded it from somewhere?
<eilker> people, i cant login with my username and password, but it is ok, because i use it in console ,and no problem any idea?
<Cyron> You don't need to do that
<nagyv> actually I am using swiftfox (a CPU-optimized build of firefox), is it safe to upgrade the 1.5.6 version to version 2.0?
<Cyron> Just use sudo aptitude install firefox
<Mike2k6> night all
<nino> peace
<vincent_> Hi everyone
<jel> swiftfox.   Hmmm.... oiledweasel? ;)
<jel> hi vincent_
<nino> hello
<vincent_> I suppose #kubuntu is a channel about my new OS ? :)
<nino> uhu
<vincent_> Will I find some help here ?
<nino> uhu
<xsacha> !ask | vincent
<ubotu> vincent: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cyron> Depends how hard your questions are vincent :)
<jende_> nino: have you made it and succeeded?
<eilker> xsacha:  i cant login with my username and password, but it is ok, because i use it in console ,and no problem, do u have any idea for this?
<jel> eilker: maybe you have capslock on in the X login screen (it's independent from the console screen's key settings).  Or... did you actually click in the box?  If it still doesn't work... what you  mean, by "can't log in"?
<vincent_> but I have tons of questions :p But ok ok, here is my first one
<houssem> anynone have tryed amule ???
<nino> nope
<jel> houssem: yep
<eilker> jel: it doesnt accept my password
<nagyv> jel: firefox started very sloowly, swiftfox is a bit better
<vincent_> I have a prob to shutdown my computer. I uninstalled all the acpid and acpm stuffs, but it didn't solve the prob
<houssem> jel: do you know the option that crypt the protocole ??
<vincent_> I had a look on the config file where you find HALT=... and HALT=poweroff
<eilker> jel: it keeps asking correct password, i added new user, same for it too
<jel> nagyv: there's a bug in the c++ compiler which makes apps start slowly.  optimising won't help a lot.
<jel> houssem: hmm... nope, never seen it :)
<jel> houssem: why?
<houssem> jel: this option exists in emule 0.47b but i haven't found it in amule :(
<jel> nagyv: on the other hand, konqueror is very fast, and can be preloaded :)
<vincent_> when I click on shutdown or reboot, everything close but the power remains on and I hear the fans in the computer ...
<jel> houssem: ahh.
<nagyv> jel: I was trying to stick with it, I was trying it so hard, but I miss some nifty extensions so much, that it was impossible
<nino> mine says no poweroff fixup found your hardware found
<jel> houssem: probably just a new thing that hasn't filtered through to other clients yet.  Or maybe the people who make the other clients think it's not really that useful, or that it doesn't work as advertised, or something.
<jel> nagyv: :)
<houssem> jel: it's the only soluton to download with emule when we have a provider that block the p2p
<jel> your extensions will probably slow down loading a lot too.
<jel> houssem: it's probably easier to set your client to use another port
<houssem> jel: no it's not suffisent
<jel> houssem: ahh, ok.  They're playing hardball :)
<houssem> jel: yes :) lol
<houssem> jel: they doesn't block ports but the protocole
<jel> houssem: there is also xmule, and mldonkey...  one of those might support it.  amule is nicer, though :)
<jel> houssem: giFT might also work?
<houssem> jel: xmule ?? i don't know it
<houssem> jel: there's a emule like ?
<jel> houssem: similar to amule, but more ugly.  I'm not sure if it has more features, or less.  Never used it much.
<scheuri> I just say "gtk-gnutella"...;)
<jgomez_> hi
<jel> xmule and mldonkey are both emule compatible, yes
<jgomez_> just one quick question... how can I enable the root account in kubuntu?
<jgomez_> of what is the default password for root?
<houssem> jel: ok thanks for these informations i will try these clients
<scheuri> jgomez_: the password for root is, easily spoken, disabled
<jel> jgomez_: there is no default.  Instead, you use your same password to prove who YOU are, and then you're automatically allowed to be root.
<jgomez_> but i would like doing su root
<scheuri> jgomez_: it was generated at install time...and you dont know it...your user, however, has root-priviliges
<SHRIKEE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<scheuri> jgomez_: if you really wand to to so...then go to CLI and type "sudo passwd root"....
<jel> jgomez_: then do sudo -s, and when you get a shell, add a root password using the passwd command.
<jgomez_> scheuri: i have tried apt-get upgrade with my user and i cant
<jgomez_> okey thansk
<scheuri> jgomez_: well, you need to type "sudo" in front of a command that needs root proiviliges
<jel> jgomez_: if you do sudo passwd root, remember that the first time it asks for a password, that's for YOUR password, to get root access.  Then, you enter a new root password
<scheuri> jgomez_: but giving root a password...do at own risk
<nagyv> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nagyv> jgomez_: ^^
<jgomez_> thanks a lot
<jel> anyone know if there are plans to move to a SSO config/directory service in ubuntu server?
<jgomez_> it is strange but kubunto doesnt detect my video setting althoug it is an old one
<jgomez_> i guess i should update
<nagyv> jel: I would recommend to you to ask this question at #ubuntu, anyway that's closer to the core
<jel> nagyv: good point, thanks
<xsacha> anyone know what this means: QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image
<xsacha> kwin tells me that, twice, when it starts
<nino_> donno sorry
<sloef> Hi guys ... had some difficulties with my wireless internet ... (I'm on wire now)
<sloef> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29699/ ... can anyone see what is wrong with my sources.list? (I would like to upgrade to edgy)
<sloef> http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  updates/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<sloef> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  security/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<momal> edgy -security <--
<momal> take those spaces out
<momal> should be like edgy-security
<momal> same with the updates one... by the looks of it
<sloef> momal: ok ... excellent ... thanks
<momal> you were on dapper right?
<sloef> momal: yes
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29711/ <-- that is my sources.list file... so if you still have problems try it :)
<sloef> momal: thanks ... I'm upgrading right now (don't have sufficient diskspace for dist-upgrade atm)
<houssem> jel: you are here ?
<sloef> momal: do you often compile from source?
<jel> houssem: just got back.
<houssem> jel: i think that i found a better idea
<jel> houssem: why for? :)
<jel> houssem: ooh?
<momal> not if there is a deb around for it i wont... but few things i have to
<houssem> jel: i will use wine to run emule0.47 c on linux
<jel> houssem: ahhh.  I thought the latest version was available for linux, but you just didn't want to use emule for some reason.  Yeah, that would work :)
<houssem> jel: because there isn't any version of amule that support the protocole encryption
<jel> houssem: or, rather, I suppose it work work, and if it does, it would solve your problem :)
<houssem> jel: do you know how to activate the command "ll" ?
<jel> houssem: the ls alternative?
<houssem> jel: yes! ls -l
<jel> houssem: it's in your .bashrc file if I recall correctly
<jel> just uncomment
<houssem> jel: where can i found it ?
<jel> nano ~/.bashrc
<jel> from a konsole :)
<houssem> jel: ooh yeah! thanks you are the best ! :)
<jel> houssem: welcome :)
<SHRIKEE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SHRIKEE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29713/
<SHRIKEE> what does that mean?
<jel> SHRIKEE: X has its own authorisation system which decides who can open windows on the screen.  If you can't, it usually means that you've switch to another user account, and your authorisation hasn't been transferred with you.  Are you using su by any chance?
<SHRIKEE> i ran, sudo kvpnc
<SHRIKEE> if i just click it in the menu it doesnt show at all, so i tried from the console and got that
<jel> SHRIKEE: from an xtrminal like konsole, right?
<SHRIKEE> konsole yes
<nino_> how do i test if java is working??
<jel> nino_: run a java program :)   java -v is a good start though :)
<nino_> ok thx
<jel> SHRIKEE: gimme a sec :)
<SHRIKEE> kk
<jel> SHRIKEE: ohh, it still runs right?   that's normal, when you run stuff as root.  I guess it's the KDE app trying to register itself with your kde session and stuff, but since it's not "you" running it, kde won't allow the registration
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<SHRIKEE> it starts yes
<SHRIKEE> but not from the k-menu
<SHRIKEE> it just does nothing when i click it in the k-menu
<houssem> jel: i have another probleme :)
<yuma> hi!
<yuma> anyone is having trouble running OpenGL aplications?
<yuma> like, Illegal Instruction when going fullscreen and so?
<SHRIKEE> didnt notice such, yuma
<SHRIKEE> but im not using to much opengl
<jel> SHRIKEE: if you right click on the menu, you can see what commands it runs.  Try that same command from a konsole
<houssem> i tried to lunch emule with wine and i have this message "Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly."
<yuma> hmm, I had some programs that used to work and now it doesn't and I didn't changed a thing in the code...
<jel> yuma: nope.  Illegal instruction suggests that the app/game you're trying to run is compiled for a different cpu, like an athlon/pentium4
<SHRIKEE> jel: sudo -X -c /usr/bin/kvpnc
<yuma> houssem: DISPLAY=:0 wine whatever
<yuma> jel: Impossible, it's compiled by me in the same computer
<SHRIKEE> tells me -X is illegal
<houssem> yuma: i don't understand :(
<jel> SHRIKEE: yep, doesn't work with my version of sudo either.  Remove the -X, and it should work
<yuma> houssem: Put 'DISPLAY=:0' before the command you use to run emule
<SHRIKEE> it then tells me -c is illegal :o
<SHRIKEE> remove that too?
<jel> yep :)
<fdoving> SHRIKEE: run 'xhost local:' first (without sudo). then try again.
<snikker> cat work also with binary files?
<jel> fdoving: no, it works, it's just the command that's wrong.
<houssem> yuma: i type DISPLAY=:0 in my console ??
<SHRIKEE> sudo /usr/bin/kvpnc
<SHRIKEE> works
<SHRIKEE> shrikee@shrikee-laptop:~$ xhost local
<SHRIKEE> local being added to access control list
<fdoving> SHRIKEE: you left out the : at the end.
<SHRIKEE> :(
<fdoving> SHRIKEE: 'xhost -local' and then 'xhost local:'
<jel> SHRIKEE: I'd guess it was originally made for a debian or other system, which uses root, and su rather than sudo, and then they just changed su to sudo, without changing the args
<yuma> houssem: Yes, put "DISPLAY=:0 wine emule" for example, without the "
<SHRIKEE> shrikee@shrikee-laptop:~$ xhost local:
<SHRIKEE> non-network local connections being added to access cont
<jel> I think xhost local: is a security risk.
<SHRIKEE> how is it?
<SHRIKEE> what does it do :o
<fdoving> allows all local users to connect to your X session.
<jel> I don't know the command well, but... doesn't it let anyone on localhost use X?
<jel> yeah.
<houssem> yuma: don't work! i have the error message
<jel> that's not good :)
<fdoving> basically allows other users on your machine to show their programs to you.
<jel> or anyone with any account on your machine to access your screen, and everything you type/see
<yuma> houssem: Why don't you use a native linux emule client?
<SHRIKEE> hmm, there are no other users on this computer
<SHRIKEE> its a laptop :p
<fdoving> exactly.
<yuma> SHRIKEE: maybe "nobody" can log your keyboard
<fdoving> then it's not a problem.
<jel> SHRIKEE: there are.  There are special accounts for background services etc.  Quite a few of them.  If any part of your system is hacked, then they can get into your screen next
<SHRIKEE> ahh ok
<fdoving> jel: nonsense.
<jel> SHRIKEE: the normal security setup is there for a reason.
<jel> fdoving: no it's not.  I'm qualified in security, are you?
<MidMark> hi again
<SHRIKEE> so is local: a risk or not
<MidMark> I've problem with k3b!
<SHRIKEE> keep or remove?
<MidMark> it doesn't close session...
<MidMark> anyone else?
<jel> MidMark: there's a setting in the prefs for that.
<fdoving> jel: if the computer is hacked it's hacked. the badguy can do worse things than accessing your X screen.
<jel> fdoving: wrong.
<SHRIKEE> ...
<jel> fdoving: maybe on a windows 95 pc, that's true, not on any reasonably secure multi-user system
<yuma> this is getting interesting
<MidMark> jel: do you mean when burning?
<jel> fdoving: now, if it's ROOTED, they can do anything, but that's a different class of hack, and usually the result of a simpler hack
<sloef> Am I still connected?
<jende_> sloef: yep
<jel> MidMark: If you right click on the root of the disk you're creating, it might be in tehre.
<jel> there.
<jel> MidMark: ie, right-click, choose properties, then go through the tabs, and look for something like "close session" or "finalise session".
<sloef> jende_: k ... Konqueror doesn't work anymore during the upgrade ...
<sloef> Thought konversation would have the same faith
<MidMark> jel: in the write option there is incremental, dao, auto
<MidMark> and overwrite... choose auto
<xunix_> help.. can i change my desktop resolution?
<exhale> um. yea?
<jel> xunix_: yes, just go into the system settings, and it's available under display
<jel> xunix: unless you have a very unusual or poorly supported graphics card
<yuma> could anyone try a program just to check if going fullscreen works?
<xunix> jel: yup.. ty..
<yuma> I give the code (or binary if you trust)
<jel> MidMark: it's under the "Settings" tab, in a combo box.
<jende_> sloef: since or during?
<ubuntu> Sie hi
<ubuntu> main kapitane
<jel> xunix: welcome :)
<ubuntu> ich bin gitler
<sloef> jende_: during ... but also since (although I did an apt-get upgrade since I didn't have sufficient diskspace for dist-upgrade)
<MidMark> jel: so I've done with start new session
<ubuntu> ich komme aus Deutschland
<MidMark> but it doesn't close
<ubuntu> ich bin fucking your fucking chat
<ubuntu> motherfuckers
<ubuntu> idiots
<exhale> ...
<ubuntu> h1
<exhale> i hate trolls
<ubuntu> sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@host-85-237-44-143.dsl.sura.ru]  by fdoving
* ubuntu was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Don't.)
<jende_> sloef: you have to make a dist-upgrade, otherwise your system will be more than just unstable
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<sloef> jende_: working on that as we speak ... as I said ... didn't have sufficient diskspace to do a dist-upgrade from the start
<jende_> sloef: no wonder konqueror is not working
<jende_> sloef: as long as you havent made a dist-upgrade konqi wont work
<MidMark> jel: there isn't close session, there are: start new session, continue, close disc, no session...
<sloef> jende_: give me 6 more minutes to download ...
<MidMark> if I put star new session should be close or not?
<sloef> :)
<jende_> sloef: no worries
<jel> MidMark: ohh, I was thinking you wanted close disc.   Sessions are always closed, but then continued... aren't they?
<MidMark> jel: with dapper all ok, with edgy I've burned two dvd, one dvd-r and one dvd+rw and both have the first session non-closed, after added some data I can see both sessions
<MidMark> this can let me think that first session were not closed and with the second one both are
<harmental> does anybody know how to use ggz servers??
<MidMark> fdoving: if you have priviledges change topic: s/Dapper/Esgy
<MidMark> Edgy :)
<MidMark> jel: have you tried some dvd with edgy?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:fdoving] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy has Landed  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<MidMark> great!
<fdoving> MidMark: thanks for the notice :)
<jel> MidMark: hmm... maybe one of the options has changed in the programs that k3b calls or something.  You could check the manpages for them, and make sure k3b is using the right settings.  If it's a rare thing, then to close a session, you can just add any small file, and write it.
<kimmern> Hey! I just installed Kubuntu edgy a couple of days ago..never used linux before..an usually 3-4 times a day the system just hangs! can't do anything! I've got a copy of a somekind of loop in the sys-log..pastebin doesn't work, I don't wanna flood the channel, so if anyone wants to take a look at it, if that can be the problem, please let me know! Thanks!
<jel> MidMark: yes, but not a fresh edgy install... I've been following edgy's development for a while now.  Could be very slightly different.
<MidMark> jel: I've a dapper updated edgy
<MidMark> kimmern: !paste
<jende_> kimmern: hmmm...pastebin should work, at least it worked just a few secs ago
<MidMark> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<aweb> Hi all, ive been haveing a problem with the nvidia driver - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=10552.0 anyone got any ideas ?
<kimmern> jende: waited five minutes, and nothing happends...
<kimmern> jende: now firefox wanted me to save a pastebin.php file..can't open it in firefox..:S
<fdoving> jel: if you don't want to allow all local connections you can use 'xhost +si:$(whoami):root' then the intruders would have to become you, or root to connect to the x-server. That's if you're paranoid.
<jende_> kimmern: maybe you should have started with DapperDrake as that is the most stable (K)Ubuntu release.Eventhough I just cant really follow you
<kimmern> ok, i found another place to paste..the thing is that I am connected wireless at eth1..http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/232639
<jel> fdoving: one man's paranoia is another man's necessary precaution.   I'll stick with the usual way.
<kimmern> but in my sys log it constantly tries to connect to eth0..every minute almost..
<fdoving> jel: the kubutu way would be to use 'kdesu' for X programs.
<houssem> i have installed avifile-player but i don't how to execute it
<jende_> kimmern: the way you're connected is not important for paste.ubuntu, however what tells you a 'sudo route'
<jel> fdoving: that's a good point :)
<jende_> kimmern: pastebin that as well pleasse and if possible your /etc/network/interfaces
<jel> fdoving: I was checking with a command line, but for the menu thing, I should have told him to use kdesud
<jel> *kdesu
<kimmern> jende: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/232647
<fdoving> jel: as all x programs will require X, using kdesu shouldn't be a problem for most, and kdesu can be used from the commandline (you will have to input the password graphically though.)
<houssem> i have installed avifile-player but i don't how to execute it
<houssem> ????
<jel> fdoving: sure, but for a command line, kdesu is unnecessarily slow.  I like guis as much as anyone, but I find kdesu from the prompt tedious
<kimmern> jende: didn't see the last one..this is everyting you asked for:
<kimmern> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/232649
<jel> houssem: aviplay, if I remember correctly.  A good way to find out such things is with dpkg -L avifile-player | grep bin
<fdoving> jel: the command I gave you before was wrong, should be 'xhost +si:localuser:root' fyi.
<jende_> kimmern: hmmm...can you manually connect to the WWW via eth0?
<jel> fdoving: OK, thanks :)
<jende_> kimmern: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.111
<jende_> kimmern: sudo add default gw <ipofyourrouter>
<jende_> kimmern: sudo route
<houssem> jel: i have this error "aviplay: cannot connect to X server :0.0" when i lunch avifile
<jende_> kimmern whats the output?
<jel> fdoving: hmm... you can add kerberos users and stuff with xhost?  That's cool :)
<fdoving> you can do everything x-acl-related with xhost.
<jel> houssem: where are you running it from?
<houssem> from the console
<jel> fdoving: cool.  I figured it was just for machines.  That's good to know :)
<kimmern> jende: no, I don't use eth0 at all...eth0 is wired network, and if I plug in a cabel it automaticly connects..but I only use wireless..the only output on the last one is add: command not found...you understood that I was only wondering why my system hangs all the time..if this could be the reason? that it always try to connect to eth0...?
<jende_> kimmern: yep, that will/might be the reason
<jel> houssem: that's strange.  Are you running it as root?
<jende_> kimmern: so, you basically dont want to use the eth0 at all?
<houssem> jel: i lunched it from x and it works !!
<pointwood> what is the command in linux for the windows "ipconfig /renew" command and others? is there a linux network troubleshooting guide somewhere?
<jel> houssem: good stuff :)
<jel> pointwood: ifdown interface; ifup interface is the best way to reset a nic.   or /etc/init.d/network restart for everything.
<jel> pointwood: the DIRECT way is dhclient interface, but that might not setup everything like the system normally would on boot
<kimmern> jende: updated the pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/232657 ..I want to have eth0 in case I have to use wired network, so I don't want to disable it..
<jende_> kimmern: ???
<kimmern> jende: maybe sudo ifconfig eth0 down ..? think that could work?
<pointwood> jel: ok, the reason is that I currently have wimax connection and it is not exactly stable which means that I sometimes get an apipa address
<jende_> kimmern: down the eth0
<jel> pointwood: ahh.   Yeah ifdown followed by ifup would be simplest.
<pointwood> I've used ifdown interface and ifup interface and also ifconfig interface down/up, but they don't always do the trick
<kimmern> jende: i'll just try this and hope the system won't crash again..
<pointwood> a reboot works though
<jende_> kimmern and have a look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wlassistant/+bug/64841
<pointwood> but I hate having to reboot just for that :)
<jel> pointwood: you're probably seeing it work after boot because boots take longer, and the bad conditions have gone away by then.
<pointwood> maybe
<kimmern> jende: ok. many thanks for helping!
<pointwood> this wimax connection is just temporary
<jende_> kimmern: you're welcome...don't even know if I was of any good help
<pointwood> I should get a new connection before christmas
<jel> pointwood: a better (directional?) antenna or moving the access point closer might be a better solution
<kimmern> jende: at least you tried :)
<jel> pointwood: cool.
<jende_> kimmern: *ggg*
<jende_> see ya
<pointwood> jel: fiber :)
<jel> pointwood: sweet :D
<pointwood> jel: you bet :D cheap 10/10mbit will be quite nice I think :)
<Emess> mmm kaffeine still wont open :S
<jel> pointwood: how cheap, and how far?
<pointwood> around $63/month
<pointwood> how far?
<|lostbyte|> XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode ?
<|lostbyte|> what is this ?
<pointwood> what do you mean with that?
<|lostbyte|> When i run xawtv, i get "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode"
<|lostbyte|> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psb154> xawtv -nodga I believe should work.
<jel> kimmern: I'm just catching up with your problem now... you have a wireless card, and just want to stop eth0 trying to connect unless you actually need it?
* Electrolyte needs to get a CD-R to burn Edgy to disc
<jel> pointwood: I meant, how far is your isp from you?
<kimmern> jel: excactly!
<kimmern> jel: tried sudo ifconfig eth0 down, but it still tries to connect..
<jel> kimmern: just edit /etc/network/interfaces, and remove the "auto eth0" line.    When you want it on, run sudo ifup eth0, and when you want it down, run sudo ifdown eth0
<jel> kimmern: ermm... that's assuming that things haven't changed too much with edgy :)
<pointwood> jel: it is the power company that's laying down fiber to everyone that wants it. They own the fiber and another company is providing the services (internet, tv, voip). several power companies have started laying down fiber all over the country (here in denmark). The old telecom monopoly is of course not happy about that :)
<jel> pointwood: nice :)
<snikker> i've update to edgy but in the boot screen i can't see the text lines, i can see only the kubuntu logo. why?
<kimmern> jel: oki! hope this'll work!
<jel> snikker: you're not supposed to, but if you remove usplash, that'll stop.
<jel> snikker: you can still ctrl-alt-f1 to a console though
<pointwood> jel: yeah, it certainly lowers the prices :) I could get 25/25mbit too, but it would cost me ~$30 more and I think I will be able to live with 10/10 for now :)
<jel> kimmern: good luck :)
<jel> pointwood: hehheh :)
<jel> pointwood: that's a lot of downloads ;)
<bianconeri> I get this error in audacity  "error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate" when clicking on the play button of an mp3....I am on a Kubuntu Edgy box
<pointwood> 25/25 would just be bragging :p
<jel> give the webservers a chance to catch up ;)
<kimmern> jel: if you're still here in a couple of minutes i'll let you know what the syslog says!
<pointwood> jel: compared to my current temp wimax connection of 160/128, it will be quite a change :)
<jel> kimmern: that reminds me, I'm supposed to be going somewhere! :)
<snikker> jel: but it's only a my problem or the developer havechanced it?
<kimmern> jel: did't work that either..but thanks anyway:)
<pointwood> I'm going to give the connection a nice burn in with some kubuntu and ubuntu torrents :p
<jel> snikker: nope, it's the new, non-confusing boot screen for newbies :)
<bianconeri> I get this error in audacity "error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate" when clicking on the play button of an mp3....I am on a Kubuntu Edgy box...anybody?
<jel> pointwood: yesh, those are the torrents I would download too ;)
<snikker> jel: ah, ok...
<snikker> jel: and there is a way to get it as in dapper?
<jel> bianconeri: try pkill -9 arts from a konsole, and then open audacity right after
<jel> snikker: graphical, but with textual info?  I'm not sure.  That would be nice.
<jel> snikker: it does lots of boot stuff in parallel now, so it's probably harder to say "right now, I'm doing X".  I guess they'll work on that though.
<gsuveg> anyone use kblogger ?
<bianconeri> jel: Nope didnt work same error
<snikker> jel: well, in the dapper i had the kubuntu logo and the text line for init operations...
<gsuveg> or other blogger app for kde ?
<jel> bianconeri: hmm... do you have a soundcard installed?  Have you heard any sounds so far?
<bianconeri> lol ya of course:D
<bianconeri> been pumping that Amarok for ages;)
<jel> bianconeri: just eliminating possibilities one at a time :)
<jel> bianconeri: any gnome apps?
<jel> is amarok running now?
<bianconeri> ya i understand....installed kubuntu a couple of days ago...been on gnome for ages...
<bianconeri> sound is running perfectly, amarok, kopete, ff2 all
<houssem> how to modify my local ip ?? wich file to edit ?
<houssem> how to modify my local ip ?? wich file to edit ?
<jel> hmm... OK... well, look in the preferences for audacity, and see what the output device is set to, if anything.  Normally it's fine and just picks the first device though.
<houssem> how to modify my local ip ?? wich file to edit ?
<Kabal> (n00b question)
<Kabal> I'm trying to delete thumbs in the ./thumbnails
<Kabal> rm *.png does not work
<Kabal> it says: Argument list too long
<Kabal> How can I solve this?
<bianconeri> jel: in I/O I got /dev/dsp...its the only choice though
<kimmern> Kabal: try sudo rm -rf *.png
<seaLne> kabel "for i in *.png; do rm $i;done"
<seaLne> kimmern: that won't make any difference
<houssem> how to modify my local ip on my LAN ?? wich file to edit ?
<seaLne> sudo is not the answer to all problems :P
<kimmern> ok :p
<seaLne> :)
<bianconeri> jel?
<Kabal> kimmern: that doesn't work either
<kimmern> Kabal: try seaLne's answer ;)
<jel> bianconeri: all I can think of is a more extensive kill of other stuff: unload amarok etc, and run pkill -9 for alsa, esd, and jackd
<Kabal> seaLne: don't understand the command
<seaLne> type/paste that without the quotes
<seaLne> ";" is equivalent to pressing return
<seaLne> for i in *.png
<seaLne> do
<seaLne> rm $i
<seaLne> done
<seaLne> because you have so many files you can try deleting each of them in turn in a loop
<Kabal> seaLne: 100% CPU now hehe
<Kabal> seaLne: thanx for the explanation
<terralox> hi @all
<Kabal> seaLne: can it take hours to delete 4Gb of thumbs?
<prj> no
<seaLne> it can take a long time
<Kabal> ok thnx
<ugn> hallo an alle
<kraut_> for those who have problems to starting vmware after dist-upgrade to ubuntu/edgy: http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=499317
<ugn> i've a problem with aixgl and derel
<Emess> anyone know where the thing for controlloingnwether the windows on one desktop are in all taskbars or not is?
<ugn> does anyone have expereances with that?
<Emess> derel? no
<ugn> deryl :)
<seaLne> Emess: right click on the taskbar (panel menu) configure panel, taskbar, untick show windows from all screens
<seaLne> or tick depending on wat you want
<ugn> i install the radeon dreiver for my ati 9600 and it seams to work
<livingdaylight> someone gave me a .deb file for W32 yesterday.. I need it again... :| anyone have it handy?
<ugn> so i installed deryl (on edgy)
<ugn> before i did a reboot it worked fine
<ugn> bunt after reboot edgy doesnt come up
<ugn> freez at the time kde should start
<ugn> anyone ideas?
<terralox> running on edgy since weekend. few probs so far. annoying : kubuntu overwrites LD_LIBRARY_PATH and ld ignores ld.conf.so settings anyway.  solutions  ?
<BluesKaj> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the previously used kernels listed in the boot page ?
<shan`> i keep getting dcd frequently
<shan`> :/
<miefquirl> hmm
<blizzz> BluesKaj: dpkg -i <kernel>
<thyko> how do i turn on default syntax higlighting on emacs?
<BluesKaj> i just want Edgy and windows partitions to show
<BluesKaj> blizzz, will that command give me a list of options ?
<blizzz> you have to replace <kernel> with the kernels name you want to remove. it is going to be deinstalled then.
<BluesKaj> ok, thx
<blizzz> i think you get a list of names when you type the first letters and then press tab
<claudio> hi
<claudio> when I try to see an mpeg files, kaffeine give me an error
<claudio> ir32_32.dll not found
<claudio> what can do?
<claudio> what i can do?
<blizzz> claudio: are libxine-extracodecs installed??
<claudio> blizzz: i don't think
<blizzz> try it ;)
<claudio> blizzz: what repository i must activate to download that pack?
<blizzz> cluadio: multiverse
<claudio> blizzz: on what server?
<blizzz> it must be one of the official repos, but i do not exactly know which
<Jucato> !multiverse | claudio
<ubotu> claudio: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<claudio> blizzz: to update cache?
<blizzz> claudio: as i see now, i think i named you the wrong package. it is for playing mp3. instead you should try w32codecs and/or gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<admin__> quit
<Jucato> blizzz: libxine-extracodecs also covers mpeg as well, iirc
<claudio> blizzz: i modified sources.list
<BluesKaj> is there an editor for the bootlist that actually works  or am doing something wrong when using the edit optins ..the delete command "d" is supposed to remove lines in the bootloader, and the listed kernels aren't even installed, but the bootloader insists on listing them
<blizzz> jucato: thanks
<claudio> blizzz: i modified /etc/apt/sources.list
<blizzz> claudio: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Kubuntu> Hello I'm having a problem updating
<ironfroggy> is anyone using Kopete with an AIM account here?
<DaSkreech> good morning nikkiana
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: I am
<nikkiana> morning DaSkreech
<fdoving> ironfroggy: problems connecting?
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: any trouble recently?\
<ironfroggy> fdoving: yes
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Every day since I installed it in Feb
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: i havent had any problems until yesterday
<ironfroggy> just continually tries to connect, but never does.
<fdoving> ironfroggy: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/ - pick the version that matches your setup.
<Kubuntu> What should I do If I can't update?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: How are you?
<Jucato> !upgrade | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Kubuntu> Jucato: That's upgrading I mean updating
<Kubuntu> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<Kubuntu> That's my /etc/issue :)
<Jucato> Kubuntu: updating? as in sudo apt-get update only?
<Kubuntu> Yes
<Jucato> what's the problem?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: not too shabby :)
<Kubuntu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I need something like modprobe.conf....
<Digital_Pioneer> But I can't find a file of that name.
<Digital_Pioneer> Is it the same as /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<Kubuntu> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29728/plain/
<ironfroggy> fdoving: can you tell me what that update actually does? looks like its a fix to the problem of not properly failing to connect.
<jel> Digital_Pioneer: possibly; not sure.
<jel> Digital_Pioneer: try it and see :)
<manchicken> So all of my silly wifi problems were simply me overengineering the problem.
<fdoving> ironfroggy: yes, the problem is that the OSCAR servers have changed.
<manchicken> bcm43xx-fwcutter did the job, and did it well.
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: What version are you using?
<Digital_Pioneer> jel: Well, are you familiar with what goes into /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<fdoving> ironfroggy: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69494 for more info.
<ironfroggy> fdoving: ok thanks
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: whatever is latest in apt
<Jucato> Kubuntu: hm... strange error, and one that I'm not familiar with... I wonder if fdoving can help..
<Kubuntu> hi fdoving :)
* Jucato passes the buck to fdoving...
<jel> Digital_Pioneer: actually, looking at it, yes, it looks the same
* Jucato runs away and hide
<fdoving> I can't help you right now, sorry. I have to go.
<Jucato> aw...
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Which apt ?
<Digital_Pioneer> jel: Good. Perhaps you can tell me exactly what this other guy was saying... He told me to put something into modprobe.conf....
<DaSkreech> Dapper or edgy?
<fdoving> Kubuntu, jucato check that the source.list doesn't contain multiple instances of any repository.
<Jucato> fdoving: ah so that happens when you have multiple instances?
<Jucato> Kubuntu: you heard that. pastebin your sources.list please :)
<fdoving> Jucato: i think i've seen that before, yes. It's my first guess.
<fdoving> Have to go now, hope you figure it out.
<fdoving> bye.
<Jucato> fdoving: ok thanks. bye! :)
<Kubuntu> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29729/plain/
<Kubuntu> bye
<jel> Kubuntu: try just doing sudo apt-get update again
<Kubuntu> jel: I tried that a couple times
<Jucato> Kubuntu: not exactly sure if it has anything to do with it, but there's a blank space at the start of the universe multiverse line...
<Jucato> Kubuntu: if removing that blank space doesn't work, try using a different mirror/server
<Kubuntu> Lets try that
<jel> Kubuntu: with much delay in-between?  Just, it could be that the file was being updated as you downloaded it, and so it wasn't valid for a short while.
<fdoving> Kubuntu, jucato, you can also try to clean /var/lib/apt - now i'm really gone. Bye.
<Jucato> bye!
<pancho> Hi. Any help on playing mp3s on edgy 64?
<DaSkreech> pancho: tried installing libxine-extracodecs ?
<Jucato> Kubuntu: try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean" then update again
<rhodri> hi does anyone know a way of creating a device node for an iso image?
<jel> rhodri: you don't need to.  use mount -o loop
<Jucato> whoa! the first update since release!!
<rhodri> i don't want to mount it like that, i want the iso to act like a device node... can i do that?  (if that even makes sense...)
<Kubuntu> Jucato, jel: between the two of you thanks. Something worked
<Jucato> lol! no problem
<DaSkreech> Hi aseigo. Sup?
* Jucato notes that the first update since Edgy's release arrived today
* aseigo wanders
<Kubuntu> Jucato: While I was updating :-P
<jel> Kubuntu: probably mostly Jucato, but you're welcome :)
<DaSkreech> aseigo: partied hardy?
<aseigo> dammit. i wish updates showed the -reason- for the update in adept. grrr
<pancho> DaSkreech: where can I find it. I read about it but could not find it.
<aseigo> DaSkreech: no, took the boy out trick or treating
<Jucato> aseigo: yeah...
<admkill> algum br?
<Jucato> the "Show Details" isn't pretty detailed
<rhodri> hi does anyone know a way of creating a device node for an iso image?
<admkill> :)
<admkill> :(
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > pancho
<aseigo> well, at least the sky2 driver is still totally screwed in edgy =(
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Well adept is currently unmaintained:-) Wanna patch it?
<admkill> plis help me brazil
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DaSkreech> Jucato, aseigo: I think that it's pretty simple as well. It simply doesnt currently pull from changelogs.ubuntu.com (or org)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yeah.. it needs a lot of work. Adept I mean...
* Jucato thinks that the name Adept is ironic for this app
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What's the list you have for the shortcomings adept is adept at?
<Kubuntu> anyone ever rebuilt a NTFS MFT?
<pancho> DaSkreech: sorry, kind of newbie, ?_? @ '!multiverse > pancho'
<Jucato> DaSkreech: huh?
<DaSkreech> !multiverse | pancho
<ubotu> pancho: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> pancho: you were sent a link/URL for a guide
<Jucato> oh there
<pancho> I know
<jel> Kubuntu: mft?  is that like the filesystem's directory structure or something?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You said that it is not adept. so you obviously think it has shortcomings. :) What are the shortcomings of Adept?
<pancho> jucato: I know, I Read it. Its about the repositories.
<DaSkreech> pancho: did You read the multiverse section ?
<DaSkreech> pancho: do you have Multiverse enabled?
<DaSkreech> HI Mez
<pancho> DaSkreech: Yes sr. I have, and I have enabled all multiverse. Was that correct?
<Mez> hi DaSkreech #
<Jucato> DaSkreech: let's start with an almost horrible UI (at least not for your regular or new user). Then there's the inability to handle some ncurses-based dialog boxes like the License Agreement of Java, Flash, and VMWare. I think I made a list of it somewhere in the forums...
<DaSkreech> pancho: did you type it in yourself?
<Jucato> hi Mez!
<DaSkreech> pancho: or did you just enable a line that said multiverse?
<Mez> ] hi Jucato
<Mez> beryl doesnt like me
<Jucato> beryl doesn't like a lot of people :)
<pancho> DaSkreech: Yes sr. I just enabled it.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I think that the ncurses thing is solved if you install the recommended packages for adept
* Jucato will find out whether beryl likes him next week
<Jucato> DaSkreech: more than the packages installed by default? that should not be the case then
<DaSkreech> pancho: Ok look for a line that reads to the tune of deb http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
* Jucato wonders where "jm." is....
<manchicken> Okay, so in order to use flash9, I have to use firefox in 32-bit.
<jel> manchicken: nope
<manchicken> jel: No?  Do tell.
<jel> manchicken: oh, well, it'll work in konqueror, is what I mean, but that won't solve the 64/32 thing; never mind :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'm trying to set up a version of firefox to run in 32-bit so that I can use flash with it.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: shhhhh
<DaSkreech> pancho: How are you doing this? from adept or from an editor?
<jel> manchicken: if you don't mind a few extra clicks, you could probably set it up to launch flashplayer externally
<Jucato> DaSkreech: some more, but still related to UI: dialogs to confirm actions, the use of debtags is not fully explained yet very (annoyingly) prominent, not feature to handle /var/cache/apt. Mange Repositories is almost the same as just manually editing sources.list
<manchicken> jel: For work I need it to play as a plugin.
<Jucato> s/not feature/no feature
<jel> manchicken: I see.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Handle /var/cache/apt ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get clean
<pancho> DaSkreech: From Adept. I have Edgy.
<manchicken> jel: In SuSE I simply have Firefox installed as a i686 package.
<DaSkreech> pancho: Ok on that line enable it and then on the part of the line that says universe click it
<manchicken> jel: Are you aware of a way to do this?
<jel> manchicken: that would make sense.  Ubuntu x64 doesn't have a 32-bit firefox?  Does it have much 32-bit support?
<DaSkreech> pancho: you shuld be able to edit it
<manchicken> Dunno.  Just installed it last night.
<DaSkreech> pancho: after the word universe put a space and the word multiverse
<Jucato> DaSkreech: bottom line, using Adept is almost the same as using apt-get...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: but without having to know the commands
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Which makes it useful
<jel> manchicken: no, not really.  I could figure it out given an x64 system and a bit of time, but I haven't used x64 yet, personally.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: And it has the advantage of being able to remove packages that depend on the package you are removing
<Kubuntu> anyone ever rebuilt a NTFS MFT?
<DaSkreech> pancho: Let me know when you have done that
<pancho> DaSkreech: From Adept. I have Edgy. I Did it. THANKs.
<DaSkreech> pancho: Ok so you have a line that reads univerese<space>multiverse
<pancho> DaSkreech: THANKS A LOT. ^_^
<jel> Kubuntu: nope.  There is a second one though.  If they're both screwed, you've probably lost most of the files anyway I guess.
<DaSkreech> pancho: click apply and then close. reload and get libxine-extracodecs
<snovvy> hi all
<pancho> DaSkreech: Yes and I already installed it.
<DaSkreech>  pancho: let me know when you are jamming to muzak
<DaSkreech> Alright :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: "And it has the advantage of being able to remove packages that depend on the package you are removing" no it doesn't. at least in Dapper
<pancho> DaSkreech: ALL RIGHT SR.
<Kubuntu> jel: Sooo this is a worthless 200 GB hard drive?
<eilker> !deb.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> I'll just try the 32-bit package and see if it knows what to do with it.
<manchicken> I doubt it'll work.
<jel> Kubuntu: No!   It just means you've probably lost your files, should reformat, and restore from your digilently prepared backups ;)
<Kubuntu> jel: What if this happened in the process of backing up?
<jel> Kubuntu: unless your hard drive makes horrible noises when you try to use it, or it just won't start at all, it's usually OK
<Kubuntu> jel: But the files are gone?
<eilker> friends what is xorg.conf for ?
<jel> Kubuntu: ideally, you'd have the earlier backup, plus some of the most recent files.
<Kubuntu> Is there no way to do a low level scan type thing and retireve them?
<eilker> i have a dump problem, i cant login with my username and password
<jel> Kubuntu: there almost certainly is.  Question is... how much time do you want to put in, when some of it is probably messed up?  It's unlikely that you can just fix it at the touch of a button, and go back to using that filesysem.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: What's trellon ?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: where I work
<eilker> but it accepts same user name and password in console
<xbesnard> hello, just a question. I am a Laptop for my business and I try to swich the OS to Kubuntu 606.1. OpenOffice is installed but I am unable to open Vision files (.vsd extension) and Outlook files (.mst and .pst). Does Software exist to switch and/or open them under OO? Thanks for the answers.
<Kubuntu> jel: It's 200 GB of data I think that it would be worth my time rather than trying to recreate it
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: http://trellon.com/ - we do Drupal based websites for non-profits and political folk.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: and they have a room? that's neat :)
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: yeah. we telecommute, so that's our "office"
<jel> Kubuntu: OK, fair enough :)   So... it's unreadable from Linux and from Windows?
<Dr_willis> xbesnard,  i recall a tip in the "ubuntu hacks book" to use the firefox mail program (whatever its called. thunderbird?) under windows and let it import the mail, then copy its data files over for the linux version to use..  No idea on vision files.  never heard of them
<DaSkreech> Ha ha we used to do that when this business started
<Kubuntu> jel: returns the same error
<arriesp> ola gent
<Kubuntu> chkdsk throws up on it
<snovvy> how can i detect my sound card ?
<Kubuntu> testdisk is so far having some difficulty
<LjL> eilker: try pressing caps lock before login in X ;-)
<eilker> LjL: it is only number:)
<manchicken> Is ia32 itanium as ia64 is?
<eilker> Dr_willis: hi sir, i have problem with my xorg.conf file how can i reconfigre it, i dont know consol command, i cant login with my password, i think it is releated with it
<xbesnard> Oups. Not Vision but Visio, soft for drawings and schematics
<Dr_willis> eilker,  if you cant login  and do root stuff with your 'sudo' password.. well you really did a good job breaking things. :)
<Dr_willis> eilker,  can you login as a user at all?
<jel> Kubuntu: if you go to digg.com (I think that was it) and do a search, you'll find a video of a guy who runs one of the top hard drive recovery services sharing some of his secrets.  He mentions some of his favourite tools, I think.  Alternatively, try some things from softplatz.com/software/mft.   Make an image backup of the drive if you can, before messing with it, and you need a windows livecd to work from with those tools.
<jel> or just another machine that you can plug the hd into, of course :)
<snovvy> how can i detect my sound card ?
<eilker> Dr_willis: i cant login as user, i go to console, from console i become root and startx ,
<Kubuntu> jel: Well the windows drive itself works
<Dr_willis> eilker,  and startx fails eh?
<Kubuntu> I can boot into windows
<Kubuntu> It just gives me cooties
<eilker> Dr_willis: startx fails in user account, it works in root account
<snovvy> does anybody hear me ?
<LjL> anybody: No such nick/channel
<jel> "Windows drive"?   Ahh... so it boots, and you get the automated chkdsk, but that fails, and you're stuck?
<DaSkreech> snovvy: Yes
<jel> snovvy: yes.
<eilker> Dr_willis: when startx fails , it gives "error" opening /dev/wacom xf860 open serial " and fpe /usr/share/x11/fonts/misc refcount is 2, should be 1 fixing" these errors:(
<snovvy> how can i detect my sound card at linux ? :)
<Kubuntu> jel: chkdsk crashes on trying to access the drive
<snovvy> i got sound blaster
<jel>  snovvy: what do you mean by detect your soundcard?   Ubuntu doesn't recognise it?
<snovvy> :)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell snovvy about sound
<jel> snovvy: or you just want to know what kind it is?
<jel> Kubuntu: you could try the recovery console from your windows cd
<Dr_willis> eilker,  thats weird.. you using a wacom tablet?
<snovvy> i got SB [old version]  and i need to detect it
<jel> Kubuntu: sounds like a lot of the files are still accessible to windows
<eilker> Dr_willis: i even dont  know what wacom tablet is, newbie here
<Kubuntu> jel: Well not from Windows :)
<snovvy> btw LjL thx for links ... :)
<Dr_willis> eilker,  its a touchpad/tablet/pen thing..    eilker  has this system ever worked for you?
<jel> Kubuntu: if it boots to that stage, and loads chkdsk, it can load files from your harddrive.  Unless you have a separate system drive, or you're booting from a cd
<snovvy> i don't have this file: libasound.so.2
<Kubuntu> I have a seperate drive
<Kubuntu>  one foe windows
<eilker> Dr_willis: i only used usb stick memory
<snovvy> where i can find it ?
<snovvy> :)
<LjL> svovvis it ISA?
<jel> Kubuntu: it just runs the chkdsk because it knows it's broken, and should be fixed, not because it's totally unusuable.
<Kubuntu>  one for applications and install files and one for data
<LjL> err i meant, snovvy, is it ISA?
<Kubuntu> the Data drive is not being seen
<jel> *unusable :)
<manchicken> Has anybody gotten vmware(any of it) working on x86-64?
<snovvy> i don't know ... <oops>
<jel> Kubuntu: ahh, ok.  Second drive then.
<eilker> Dr_willis: is there any recovery tool , if i use live cd etc ?
<snovvy> where i can find this file libasound.so.2
<LjL> snovvy: try "lspci | grep audio"
<eilker> Dr_willis: i think i have problem with server configration things
<snovvy> ok i got:) ubuntu see i got SB :)
<LjL> eilker: there is a recovery mode when you boot
<snovvy> but i don't have sound...
<Dr_willis> eilker,  theres dozens of ways to recover.. but you need to know what you are doing.. what are youmeaning 'usb stick memory' ?
<LjL> snovvy: ok, but an SB what?
<LjL> eilker: there is no specific "recovery" mode on the CD, but you certainly can use it to recover things
<Dr_willis> I must have 5 different soundblaster cards here.  in my machines. :)
<snovvy> 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<snovvy> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
<eilker> Dr_willis: u put to usb port, it memory about 512 mb
<LjL> snovvy: which is not a SB
<snovvy> i got sth like that :)
<Kubuntu> jel: Yep
<eilker> Ljl: i must to recover my xorg.conf file
<snovvy> ohhh :| .. i hate be newbie :P
<LjL> snovvy: does anything happen if you type "cat </dev/urandom >/dev/dsp"?
<LjL> eilker: how did you lose it?
<Dr_willis> eilker,  if you can login as root thers a dpkg-reconfigure SOMTHINGIFORGET  to regenrate a xorg.conf file. check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if any older copies exist first
<snovvy> i don't have permission
<snovvy> with and without sudo
<LjL> snovvy: sudo won't help when redirections are needed. and you should have permissions, anyway...
<jel> try booting from a windows cd, and going into recovery console.  run chkdisk /f /r, which should ask you about running chkdsk on next boot.  Disable that, and hopefully windows will load as normal.  Then you can download and run some windows recovery tools
<eilker> Ljl: i was trying to install lamp, it gave some error during installation mysql server, i did sth to xorg.conf
<LjL> snovvy: type "groups", is "audio" listed?
<snovvy> yes it's listed
<jel> snovvy: I got the /f /r thing from the web, so check what they do with chkdsk /? before just blindly running it.
* Dr_willis wonders why a LAMP install would touch xorg.conf at all...
<jel> Kubuntu: sorry, above
<LjL> eilker, just go to a console, no need for the CD, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jel> snovvy: sorry
<LjL> eilker: and make backups of files you change, next time ;-)
<Dr_willis> I never can rember "xserver-xorg' :)
<LjL> snovvy: try    sudo sh -c "cat </dev/urandom >/dev/dsp"
<Kubuntu> jel: Digg is hanging Konqueror
<Kubuntu> jel: can you give me the link?
<jel> Kubuntu: javascript and flash :/
<snovvy> i got now      >
<LjL> Dr_willis: yes, well, of you could type "delete ENV:Prefs/#?"
<snovvy> in cosnole :D
<LjL> snovvy: hm?
<eilker> LjL: when i wrote the command , i get "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168"
<snovvy> w8 my bad :)
<snovvy> he doing sth ... :)
<Dr_willis> eilker,  the ubuntu x configs include settings for the touchpads.. thats just a warning.. ignore it. :)
<LjL> eilker, you mean when you typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a console?
<jel> Kubuntu: I've gotta go soon, but I'll have a quick look..
<eilker> LjL:exactly
<LjL> !baddevice | Dr_willis, eilker
<ubotu> Dr_willis, eilker: If you are getting errors similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Kubuntu> jel: Thanks
<snovvy> hmm...
<LjL> snovvy, you're not hearing any sound?
<snovvy> i got  error
<LjL> snovvy, what error?
<snovvy> w8 i ghot polish version :D
<snovvy> i must translate it
<snovvy> save error. Not enough space at sth :P
<nujunto> When shutting down Kubunto from a CD Boot, what does it mean when the RAID Monitor "Failed"
<snovvy> but i got 25 gb disc space free :D
<scarfreewill> can some one plz ping wine.budgetdedicated.com and tell me their ip (its not in my dns server list)
<LjL> snovvy: ?!
<LjL> snovvy: ok, type "ls -l /dev/dsp" and paste the output
<Dr_willis> nujunto,  you got a raid setup? its proberly just trying to shut down any if they exist.. and since none exist.. it fails..
<snovvy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 64557056 2006-11-01 16:25 /dev/dsp
<LjL> [16:27:57]  [DNS]  Resolved wine.budgetdedicated.com to: 81.171.111.184 <-- scarfreewill, strange that your DNS can't resolve it
<nujunto> What is a raid setup?
<scarfreewill> LkL; thx
<nujunto> thx
<Dr_willis> nujunto,  i guess that means ya aont got one. :)
<LjL> snovvy: ouch. then you didn't have the device, type "sudo rm /dev/dsp" and be careful you spell this one right
<Meta[MNB] > !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_willis> nujunto,  an Array of disks - for better speed/safety.
<eilker> LjL:  it gives many errors        " Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 83."
<nujunto> A raid setup is prefered?
<LjL> eilker, it seems like your problem is much worse than a messed up xorg.conf, to me
<eilker> LjL: "Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 83."
<Kubuntu> jel: I gotta pay for all the stuff from http://softplatz.com/software/mft/
<eilker> LjL: do u have any suggestion for me ?
<snovvy> do you know where I can find file: libasound.so.2
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i have to agree with ya there..
<LjL> eilker: not really, it seems your APT is somewhat broken, and i'm not sure how i could attack the problem.
<LjL> eilker: are you sure the only file you edited by hand was /etc/X11/xorg.conf? and how did you install mysql?
<snovvy> LjL: I paste this and it's don;t work
<eilker> LjL: in fact, everything happend after  mysql install, from console i gave the command, at the moment, mysql installation is broken too, i think if i solve mysql problem, and login problem will be solved too
<eilker> LjL: because when adept has some problem, login has problem too
<LjL> snovvy: why do you think you need that file?
<eilker> LjL: i have also apache2 installed in my system, do u suggest me to remove ?
<eilker> LjL: any relation?
<snovvy> i don't think anything >.<  xD
<jel> Kubuntu: ohh, it was dl.tv, not digg.com.
<LjL> eilker, do you still have the error output from your failed mysql install? could you post it to the pastebin?
<LjL> eilker, yes, i think they're related.
<LjL> snovvy: well then why are you asking about that file?
<jel> Kubuntu: an app called "restoration" got some good comments on digg.   But, gotta go.  Good luck.
<Kubuntu> jel: Linky? :-)
<eilker> LjL: i dont have it, but it was about server configration
<Kubuntu> Alright
<jel> Kubuntu: dl.tv; it's the side.  Just look through recent episodes of their show
<jel> *site
<snovvy> oh .. 'bout that file..  becouse already all aplications cry i don;t have that file...
<snovvy> and i don'tknow where i can find it
<snovvy> or what
<Kubuntu> jel: They mention it in teh latest one i see
<Kubuntu> jel: Thankss!
<Kubuntu> http://www.dl.tv/2006/10/episode_105_inside_hard_drive_1.php
<trym|work> the installation cd locks the screen after a while.. what the password?
<Dr_willis> trym|work,  you mean installing from the the live cd?
<LjL> snovvy: sudo apt-get intall libasound2 -- it's in there, but you should have it already
<LjL> snovvy: you didn't install the server version, did you? :o)
<chx> is it possible to open a file in KATE read only?
<snovvy> no... i install normal dektop version :)
<LjL> eilker: what errors, if any, does "sudo apt-get -f install" give you?
<LjL> snovvy: well, try that command above
<Jucato> chx: you just remove the write permission from the file, and it will be opened as read only
<snovvy> i got libasound2 in most newer version :|
<chx> Jucato: that's good for local files. But, we have kio (I praise god for that twice every day :) ) and there this does not work
<LjL> snovvy: type "ls /usr/lib/libasound.so.2" - does it show?
<Jucato> chx: which kio slave?
<chx> Jucato: mostly, sftp.
<trym|work> Dr_willis: yes
<chx> Jucato: but ftp too
<Jucato> chx: ah... then I don't think so. programs will just follow the read/write/execute permissions of the files themselves
<snovvy> it's isn't there...
<LjL> snovvy: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libasound2"
<Jucato> chx: my bad. it's possible. sorry
<chx> Jucato: oh?
* chx listens
<LjL> snovvy: but it most definitely should be there. something weird happened.
<Jucato> chx: Kate -> Tools -> Read only mode I think
<snovvy> i know it...  :)
<eilker> LjL: it says it will installed a new packet mysql server - 5 , when i do it after download it says that folder does not have space for installation
<manchicken> Is there a 32-bit compatability package somewhere for x86-64?
<chx> Jucato: superb. now I just need to add a nice shortcut to this.
<Jucato> chx: heh I just learned that right now, too. :)
<LjL> eilker, err, how full is your root partition? (type "df -h" to know)
<LjL> eilker: could you paste the full error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.com anyway?
<chx> Jucato: thanks for this tidbit. you made my life much easier.
<snovvy> LjL: what should i do? :) reinstall linux ? :)))
<eilker> Ljl: i am downloading again jusr a minute pls
<LjL> snovvy: have you tried typing "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libasound2" as i suggested?
<snovvy> noo... :> but i try now :)
<eilker> Ljl: is this adress correct? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.com
<LjL> eilker: no, sorry, it is .org
<LjL> eilker: what are you downloading anyway? if your drive really happens to be full, you really shouldn't be downloading anything... type "df -h" in another terminal and tell me about the output
<snovvy> ok now i got one step forward :) thx LjL :)
<snovvy> now i must run sound :>
<snovvy> if i'll get problem i go here again :)
<snovvy> Big Thanks !
<eilker> Ljl: i will paste, with mysql errors too
<eilker> Ljl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29741/
<eilker> Ljl: it says i have no space...
<LjL> eilker, type "sudo apt-get clean" -- that will wipe out the packages you have in your cache (not the ones you have installed, mind you), and free some disk space
<LjL> eilker, then do "df -h" again and tell me how much space was freed. you should probably do some housecleaning on your drive.
<LjL> eilker, hopefully with some free space you'll be able to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", as well as finish the mysql installation
<LjL> eilker, and then, when you have X back, you can use the "kdirstat" package to find out relatively easily what's taking up most of your HD
<LjL> (or the "File size" view in Konqueror, which is similar)
<LjL> (View / View mode / File size view)
<eilker> Ljl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29743/ see the errors pls
<jende_> howdy
<Meta[MNB] > how can i enable my notebooks touchpad-wheel-button?:D
<Jucato> jende_!!
<LjL> eilker: this is after freeing up space?
<Meta[MNB] > '
<BluesKaj>  hiyas jende_ , how goes it ?
<eilker> nope before it
<LjL> eilker, for the future, mind the fact that running out of disk space in Linux can be quite a serious issue
<LjL> eilker: then type "sudo apt-get clean" and then try that again
<eilker> Ljl: ok sir
<jende_> BluesKaj: not to bad, though. As usual a bit of work to do and the worse I had today in my inbox.
<BluesKaj> jende , I got my network printer working ok , and the scanner as well , so i'm pretty happy with Edgy now :)
<LjL> ahum
<jende_> BluesKaj: I have to work on saturday on a couple of winboxes....errrr....
<BluesKaj> oh no jende_, not bad news i hope :(
<LjL> Dr_willis and other witnesses, you can testify i didn't tell him to type any particularly dangerous command :P
<formucake> if i'm using the boot cd to test out edgy, can i still connect to the internet by entering my wep ID and key?
<jende_> BluesKaj: thats good news that your stuff finally works. Glad to hear that
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i think hes dangerous enough on his own. :)
<LjL> heh
<LjL> well, who's not run out of diskspace
<BluesKaj> well, Im seriously thinking of shrinking the windows partition to about 30% of the HDD
<LjL> and once i spent hours trying to track down a printing problem on my server, before realizing my server's HD was full :P
<jende_> BluesKaj: good on ya... ;-)
<Dr_willis> LjL,  terabyte fileservers are getting affordable.
<rav3n> blueskaj: i have 100 GB HD windows takes only 5 GB of it
<rav3n> :d
<rav3n> :D
<Dr_willis> eSATA is starting to get in stores also!
<Dr_willis> heh
<BluesKaj> since I prolly won't be usiong it too much
<jende_> BluesKaj: have you found all the apps which will suit your needs?
<BluesKaj> yeah rav3n, I have 60G for linux and 95 for windows
<BluesKaj> so far jende_, but I'm always open to suggestions :)
<rav3n> blueskaj: way too unfair :D
<jende_> BluesKaj: what are your interests?
<formucake> when having both kubuntu and windows on the same machine, does it ask which one to start when booting up?
<BluesKaj> audio and video and learning linux :)
<jende_> formucake: yep
<rav3n> formucake: ofcourse
<LjL> formucake: it should. but if it doesn't, start pressing Esc before your BIOS gives up control, and you should get a menu
<formucake> ok, completely new to this
<BluesKaj> yes it does formucake
<BluesKaj> it's the bootup page or bootloader
<jende_> BluesKaj: have a look at kino, btw some like it some dont
<BluesKaj> speaking of bootloaders , jende_, I'm trying to edit the list of old kernels that are no longer on my system but are still listed
<BluesKaj> kino eh , will check it out
<jende_> BluesKaj: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/kino.html
<Jucato> we have kino in our repos too
<jende_> Jucato: I know that, but that is real nice description
<Jucato> ah
<jende_> Jucato: howdy, my friend
* Jucato checks our description
<jende_> !kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<Jucato> hehe
<rav3n> Frostwire doesn't work on Edgy...i changed the "sh" to "bash" now it opens up but doesn't connect keeps stating "Starting connection" any help??
<jende_> Jucato: http://www.kinodv.org/
<Jucato> jende_: yeah I've seen it. I was actually confused by the name and mistook it for a KDE app
<Dr_willis> rav3n,  how are you running it? :P
<Emess> Jucato: is tehre anything special you need to do so firefox recognises flash9 is present?
<Emess> of great, i also need to convince firefox it can play streaming wmv's :(
<Dr_willis> rav3n,  try...  cd /usr/lib/frostwire
<Dr_willis> bash runFrost.sh
<Jucato> Emess: when I installed mine using Seveas's repo, I didn't have to do anything
<rav3n> Dr_willis: i know how to run the point is that it's not connecting
<Dr_willis> rav3n,  odd.. its been working for me under edgy.
* Dr_willis checks again
<rav3n> Dr_willis: keeps on "Starting connection"
<formucake> im having problems getting the network manager to connect to my wireless router. i entered the wep ID/password and it doesnt work. any ideas what could be wrong?
<Dr_willis> rav3n,  its working here for me. :()
<rav3n> schade!!! :(
<rcurtis> started using a usb headset in dapper - some apps use the headset, some use the onboard card - I only want to use the headset, any ideas?
<rcurtis> formucake: open a console and type sudo dhclient
<formucake> rcurtis, im running my only machine right now in windows
<rcurtis> formucake: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<formucake> i have the 6.10 boot DVD (AMD 64)
<formucake> I havent installed it just yet, I am looking to test it out first
<rcurtis> formucake: I had problems with the Wireless Assistant in betas of 6.10 - running "sudo dhclient" from a command prompt got me up and running
<TestObjekt> Hallo
<formucake> okay kinda new to this... so next time I boot up, try opening a console and type sudo dhclient
<rcurtis> yip
<formucake> alright thanks for your help, i'll give that a shot. BTW, anyone having problems running dual boot on one machine?
<rcurtis> anyone up for the usb headset question - why sound through both devices instead of just the headset?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> What is the ATI 3D Driver?
<Flosoft> I want to play UT2004
<BluesKaj> Flosoft, frglx driver
<rcurtis> Flosoft: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<rav3n> I have a problem printing an A4 size in edg....it prints a letter size
<BluesKaj> sorry fglrx
<rav3n> tried the 3 available drives
<rav3n> using differetn sizes and tried printing through Acrobat reader instead of Kpdf
<rav3n> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BluesKaj> fglrx is supposed to support 3d if your card has it
<trappist> any card supported by fglrx should have 3d
<rav3n> wht the fglrx like suitable for intel
<rav3n> trappist: wht the fglrx like suitable for intel ?
<trappist> rav3n: I can't parse your question, but the fglrx drivers are for ATI cards
<BluesKaj> intel ?
<DaSkreech> !headset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Flosoft> do I need to setup xorg.conf ?
<Flosoft> with fglrx?
<Flosoft> or something like that?
<carlos> hi
<carlos> i have a problem with my sound
<BluesKaj> andred-, goto sys/settings/display/hardware
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<BluesKaj> andred-, there should be a graphics card listed and the driver 'fglrx' or some other one listed beside it
<carlos> thanks
<Furesho> has anyone here had the problem of gettin redirected to directnic.com when trying to access certain sites? (for me it has been youtube and statefarm so far)
<rcurtis> ubotu: sound looks like a *complete* mess
<rcurtis> try pointing anyone but a techie to either of those sites
<trappist> rcurtis: ubotu is a bot
<rcurtis> oh :)
<rcurtis> thanks trappist
<rcurtis> sound is still a total mess though
<Furesho> hello?
<trappist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems <-- should probably have a blurb about what needs to be done after a dapper->edgy upgrade
<buzz_> ciao
<buzz_> c' qualcuno che pu darmi una mano?
<rcurtis> trappist that's my point - who on earth could understand that except someone that is technically competent
<trappist> rcurtis: it's just a doc on how to debug sound when it has problems - usually it should work out of the box.  when it doesn't, well, things get a little technical.
<Sanne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rcurtis> trappist sound doesnt just work out of the box in a lot of occassions and I don't think docs like that are the answer
<rcurtis> they are useful to a certain audience - but the minority
<rav3n> trappist: i ment, wht is the composite manager that works best wiz intel VGA cards ??
<BluesKaj> the sound mixer has be set up to fit your spkr/sound system ...for some reason after upgrading to edgy the default was 4channel . When I set it to 2 ch analog it oworked
<trappist> rcurtis: the cool thing about wikis is if you think it can be done better, you can fix it
<trappist> rav3n: on, I think that would be AIGLX but I can't swear to it
<trappist> rcurtis: obviously the long-term fix is to make sound work out of the box in as many cases as possible.  That's an ongoing effort.
<rcurtis> trappist: I would do it better if I could - however, if I knew how to fix the sound problem, I wouldn't need the wiki
<constantine-xvi> does anyone know how similar KHTML is to WebKit(Safari)?
<trappist> constantine-xvi: fairly similar.  Safari started with the khtml codebase, but then they diverged.
<gba> Hi, How can I connect with Kopete to Jabber, please? I have just created my Account and now there is this icon at the right bottom corner, but there is nowhere a "connect" icon or menu .
<constantine-xvi> gba: right-click jabber icon, "online"
<Kubuntu> gba: Right click the icon
<rcurtis> trappist: my point is that simply plugging in a usb headset causes sound to stop functioning correctly
<Kubuntu> You will get status stuff click the one youwant
<gba> Kubuntu: There is only "Offline" menu
<rcurtis> when that happens - there is no alternative but to spend hours reading
<Kubuntu> gba: Right click the kopete icon in the sys tray
<gba> and "Join Groupchat" and so on but not "Online"
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone know what setting I have to change so that when i open a window it becomes the selected window? right now when i open anything in kde i have to click to select it, instead of it becoming the active window.
<Mr_Pan> i've a problem with upgrade to ubuntu 6.10 edgy. apt return me an error code 1 processing xfonts-intl-european_1_2.1-6. Any hints?
<trappist> rcurtis: have you filed a bug report?
<gba> Kubuntu: It is grey the icon in the systray
<constantine-xvi> also, has anyone managed to sync a palm OS4 handheld/phone?
<rcurtis> trappist - I will file a bug report
<gba> Kubuntu: And when I right click on it then I get the same menu as with the click on the light bulb in the window of Kopete
<gba> Kubuntu: And there is also no Online menu
<gba> "Configure Notification" , "Configure Konversation" and so on but no Online
<constantine-xvi> gba: click the "yellow man" icon in the top-left, you should see online-away-busy-etc
<Kubuntu> gba: What version of kopete/
<gba> Kubuntu: I am using the version 6.06 of Kubuntu
<Kubuntu> gba: Konversation is not Kopete
<gba> Kopete is showing 0.11.1
<gba> Kubuntu: I made a mistake, sorry
<gba> Kubuntu: If I right click on the systray icon I get following menus: ...
<gba> Kubuntu: A menu with my account, then "Set status", "configure" and "Add contact", Minimize and Quit
<constantine-xvi> gba: go to the menu w/ your acct
<Kubuntu> gba: what is under set status ?
<gba> Kubuntu: Online, Away , Busy, Invisible and Offline
<djmdave> Hi, does anyone know how to switch off the pop-up notifications for kde-guidance-powermanager. There doesn't seem to be an entry for it in systemsettings -> Notifications...
<gba> Kubuntu: Under "Online" i can only choose between "no message" and "New message" but there is no icon(menu9 for connecting
<constantine-xvi> gba: no message
<Kubuntu> gba: Choose no message
<gba> Kubuntu: Whats that for a "logical" menu , please? Choosing "no message" for connecting to a server?
<Kubuntu> gba: You can set an optional status message when connecting to a server
<Kubuntu>  like a part message in IRC
<B-Minus> hehe
<Kubuntu> That sets it to not set a message
<Kubuntu> gba: If you have ever been on MSN you know the messages I'm talking about
<joscha> has anybody some experience with lirc under edgy?
<gba> But thanks to you two Kubuntu and constantine-xvi. At least I know now how to connect. Happy Halloween
<Kubuntu> gba: If you prefer the next time you can choose new Message and set it to somethign and see
<Kubuntu> gba: Boo!
<gba> Kubuntu: No I didn't used MSN and also not ICQ
<constantine-xvi> gba: my zombies thank you
<blizzz> how can i force apt-get to upgrade also packages which are hold back?
<gba> blizzz: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> gba: packages that are held back, like python
<blizzz> gba: does not help
<djmdave> blizzz: also try manually installing packages as well
<gba> blizzz: Then I don't know
<blizzz> i am kinda nmotivated to type 39 packages....
<gba> blizzz: sorry
<blizzz> but i got a tip from where else: adding --ignore-hold :)
<DaSkreech> blizzz: apt-get -f install
<jeroenvrp> what is the defauilt coloer scheme in kubuntu edgy?
<djmdave> jeroenvrp: kuseven
<blizzz> argh, it does not work either :(
<gba> jeroenvrp: blue, blue and blue
<jeroenvrp> djmdave: thanks
<constantine-xvi> jeroenvrp: sortof purplish, with blue background
<jeroenvrp> I know, but I was looking for the name
<constantine-xvi> can anyone get a palm syncing in anything in edgy?
<B-Minus> hey
<ThomasI> Does anyone has a clue when the ICQ-Fix of Kopete can be expected to come by auto-update?
<DaSkreech> Thomasl: not soon enough
<Dr_willis> Back in My day - we used to IM the old fashioned way!
<Dr_willis> With Post it Noted!
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: With mail on horseback?
<Dr_willis> Yelling across the room.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis: i really hate kopete
<DaSkreech> Me too
<ThomasI> why so?
<Dr_willis> I hate how the IM 'craze' has became a "web cam chat craze"
<Dr_willis> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i looked for new styles on kde-look.org and everything but it's so ugly
* slicslak is away: busy coding.
<DaSkreech> ThomasI: Nothing personal it's just very young and annoying
<DaSkreech> !away > slicslak
<ThomasI> DaSkreech: whats your favorite then?
<slicslak> DaSkreech, it was an accident!  seriously!
<DaSkreech> Gaim is much better than kopete Currently but kopete has more development on it
<Admiral_Chicago> ThomasI: gaim for me
<DaSkreech> slicslak: There there You are still going to jail
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. How many KB/Second should a 100 speed network be able to transfer anyway?
<aseigo> Riddell: ping. discovered the source of the completely lack of stability in edgy fo rme.
<DaSkreech> So I would suspect that Kopete will have very compelling points for it soon but it has many things that just make me want to throttle it underwater
<Riddell> aseigo: oh?
<aseigo> Riddell: the upgrade process screwed my swap partition
<Riddell> aseigo: so it's not in fstab?
<aseigo> Riddell: i noticed when the system went into "unrecoverable fuckery" about half an hour ago that the swap meter on my panel was sitting at 0 but the disk was thrashing away. very odd.
<JuJuBee> When I open a *.zip file, it automagically opens with Archive Manager, but when I open a *.tar.gz it asks me what to open it with and I cannot locate Archive Manager in the list.  How do I open it?
<aseigo> Riddell: on reboot i look and lo! no swap
<aseigo> Riddell: it's in fstab (converted to those "wonderful" unreadable uuid's) but swapon refused to mount it
<aseigo> Riddell: i had to mkswap /dev/sda2 before things would work again nicely
<Admiral_Chicago> aseigo: language please
<aseigo> Riddell: i now have a swap partition and life is beautiful. was there some sort of change in the acceptable format of a swap partition in edgy?
* aseigo looks at Admiral_Chicago.
<Riddell> aseigo: should think so, I've done dozens of upgrades without any such problem
<aseigo> Riddell: hm.. neat. well, something happened during upgrade ... post-upgrade the swap partition (which has worked since i installed breezy (and then upgraded to dapper) on this machine) stopped being mountable. urg.
<Riddell> aseigo: not to sure what you should file a bug on either, linux I guess
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know why most people don't know they have to install *ubuntu-desktop
<aseigo> Riddell: =/ x.org is screwing with my touchpad as well.
<Admiral_Chicago> i barely found out after searching plenty of the "how not to break edgy" webpages
<DaSkreech> !language > aseigo
* aseigo puts a second notch on the "watch me not care" blackboard
<JuJuBee> While upgrades are being discussed, I upgraded my desktop at home last night to edgy and now the video driver needs to be installed. Dapper identified and config'd my onboard via/s3g Unichrome Pro driver to work wonderfully. Edgy did not and the directions i found on web are not working, so video acceleration sucks now.  Why is this?
<grothesk> JuJuBee: I'm runnig such a chipset with   Driver "via" in my xorg.conf
<JuJuBee> grothesk : I entered "via" in my settings as well, but it still seems slower than previously.
<JuJuBee> I guess I am wondering why a newer version would not autodetect while an older one did?
<JuJuBee> I believe that the video ram is shared, is there a way to allocate more ram to the video?  I have 1GB RAM, so i can give more if it will help.
<jeroenvrp> I have a few questions about edhy
<jeroenvrp> I have a few questions about edgy:
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask > jeroenvrp
<jeroenvrp> 1. How to get rid of the 'hibernate computer' button when I exit KDE?
<shadowhywind> get rid??
<jeroenvrp> 2. How can I see if my swap is activeted, like in dapper with 'mount'
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: it does not work for me, I don't use it, so I don't want it
<shadowhywind> to see if your swap is mounted just open the ksysguard
<|lostbyte|> jeroenvrp, free
<BluesKaj> jeroenvrp, it's just one of the options ...I don't think you can edit that menu
<shadowhywind> let me guess jerorenvrp when you boot your computer it says swap failed?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: after I tried to hibernate; yes
<|lostbyte|> :)
<shadowhywind> does it load if its just a regular bootup?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: that is what I try to find out
<shadowhywind> open the sysguard Kmenu -> system ->Ksysguard
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: I don't see any swap in Ksysguard
<jeroenvrp> where must I see it
<shadowhywind> buttom right corner should say something bout swap
<jeroenvrp> ah yes
<jeroenvrp> thats blue
<shadowhywind> eather swap not found, or swap <number>, Number> free
<shadowhywind> look down more. i mean the very bottom of the window
<constantine-xvi> does amarok by chance have a "tivo" function to record internet streams, and dump them to my player?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: yes there is swap, part is used
<jeroenvrp> thats my own pc
<jeroenvrp> now lets check the pc I'm talking about :-)
<shadowhywind> lol
<BluesKaj> constantine-xvi, there is an internet radio streamer called streamtuner which you can use to record streams but it uses the xmms player
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: yes the pc I tried to hibernate has no swap indeed
<jeroenvrp> no sway anymore that is after hibernate
<shadowhywind> ok that makes things so much easyer, do you have qtparted installed? by anychance?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: just the default kde-guidance
<shadowhywind> ok i don't know if this is going to work, go to kmenu ->system settings ->advance -> Disk and filesystem
<jeroenvrp> allready there :-)
<candyban> Hi guys
<shadowhywind> i asume you have a swap partition on a partition?
<jeroenvrp> yes and it is deactivated
<shadowhywind> good
<shadowhywind> does it say it is type swap?
<candyban> I have upgraded my dapper to edgy ... but now my pc 'freezes' at the kernel when probing USB hubs
<shadowhywind> jerorenvrp name = none, mount point = none type = swap correct?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: sorry: yes!
<candyban> my pc is a genuine intel board : Intel Desktop Board D875PBZ
<jeroenvrp> indeed
<shadowhywind> ok that is good then
<jeroenvrp> almost at the bottom
<jeroenvrp> before the floppy
<candyban> are there some kernel options I can provide?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: so what should I do?
<shadowhywind> jeroenvrp with that screen still open, open up a terminal and do (pico,kedit, gedit) /etc/fstab
<jeroenvrp> let me open a seconds ssh-session
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: yes
<shadowhywind> you should see an entry for your swap that starts with the UUID number, do you see it?
<jeroenvrp> UUID=af0ebd85-82fa-4188-8252-ab5e406e7d0e none swap sw 0 0
<shadowhywind> double check that number with the number is disk & filesystem
<shadowhywind> make sure that they are the same
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: yes they are
<shadowhywind> ok, you can close the fstab and the disk and filesystem
<shadowhywind> you are using grub correct?
<jeroenvrp> done
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: off course
<jeroenvrp> cd /boot/grub/.
<jeroenvrp> cd /boot/grub/
<jeroenvrp> yes
<shadowhywind> do you also know what partition number the swap partition is, like /dev/sda7
<jeroenvrp> # /dev/hdb1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<shadowhywind> ok
<jeroenvrp> let me doublecheck that
<shadowhywind> in a terminal sudo <pico,kedit,gedit> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: s vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jeroenvrp> yes
<shadowhywind> is kubuntu your default choice for grub?
<sungam> hi
<jeroenvrp> yes off course, no windows in my house
<shadowhywind> ok halfway down, you sheed a # defoptions=
<shadowhywind> at the end of that line, add resume=/dev/<your sdb2 or whatever>
<shadowhywind> leave the # at the start of the line
<jeroenvrp> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<jeroenvrp> # defoptions=quiet splash
<shadowhywind> nod, ad your resume=/dev/#
<BluesKaj> there are several "disabled" mount points labelled "<mount040point> " in my disk filesystems list ..are these the unused kernel headers in the bootloader list ?
<shadowhywind> depends on what they are BluesKaj, like swap says its disabled.. hehe
<shadowhywind> once your done jeroenvrp scroll down to your kubuntu entries
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: I changed it to this:
<jeroenvrp> # defoptions=quiet splash
<jeroenvrp> resume=/dev/hdb1
<shadowhywind> is that all on one line?
<jeroenvrp> no
<shadowhywind> add it to one line
<jeroenvrp> after the # defoptions=quiet splash
<shadowhywind> yup
<jeroenvrp> wait
<shadowhywind> and hdb1 is your swap?
<jeroenvrp> it should be # defoptions=quiet splash resume=/dev/hdb1
<jeroenvrp> ?
<shadowhywind> yup
<jeroenvrp> so still a # before it?
<rav3n> any idea how to mount my media card ...it's detected i see that in dmesgbut not automatically mounted...any help?
<shadowhywind> yup
<jeroenvrp> strange
<jeroenvrp> so I dont use that
<shadowhywind> yah it is, i don't know why its like it, but that is what i found, and it works so i don't complain
<jeroenvrp> its a comment isnt
<shadowhywind> i think the # lines are still being used in a way and ## are true comment outs
<jeroenvrp> ah ok, I see it
<shadowhywind> we still have one step to go if your ready?
<jeroenvrp> yes
<shadowhywind> i have no clue rav3n, sorry
<shadowhywind> we are still in menu.lst, go to your kubuntu entries
<BluesKaj> oops now i see , those the firewire and usb drives ...whew !
<shadowhywind> if you want *just for safty sake* you can copy your defauly kubuntu enty and paste it under it.
<jeroenvrp> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<jeroenvrp> thats the one
<shadowhywind> you should see the line root=UUID=<NUMBERS YAH!!!!> <other options> add that resume=/dev/sdb1 to the end of that line
<x-demon> how i can restore etc/sudoers ?
<jeroenvrp> root=UUID=0ca0d680-a06c-4f15-adb9-6706a00f14b1 ro single
<jeroenvrp> so after single ?
<x-demon> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 8
<x-demon> how i can fix this???
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: you mean esume=/dev/hdb1
<jeroenvrp> resume=/dev/hdb1
<shadowhywind> yup, make sure there is nothing after single *take for example your window being small and it moved to the nextline
<x-demon> guys i need your help
<shadowhywind> yah, hehe add your resume=/dev/hdb1
<shadowhywind> x-demon, i haven't messed with sudoers, you can check adept see if there is a sudo package and reinstalling that
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: its root=UUID=0ca0d680-a06c-4f15-adb9-6706a00f14b1 ro quiet splash
<shadowhywind> k, add your resume to the end of that
<jeroenvrp> to single is the recovery mode
<x-demon> i cant log in in root
<jeroenvrp> should I add it there to?
<x-demon> help please!
<shadowhywind> you could if you wanted to, I don't know i didn't do it, if i needed the recovery mode, i will most liekly want a fresh start
<jeroenvrp> x-demon: what do you get?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: ineed
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: ok ready
<x-demon> i add line in sudoers
<x-demon> etc/sudoers
<shadowhywind> save, close and restart, your swap should mount, and when you hibernate it should all work
<x-demon> and when i "sudo" i see this error : sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 8
<shadowhywind> remove the line you added?
<x-demon> i cant
<shadowhywind> ?
<shadowhywind> oh!
<shadowhywind> lol
<x-demon> sudo nano /etc/sudoers sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 8
<jeroenvrp> or apt-get install su
<shadowhywind> you need to use sudo to edit the file, lol!
<x-demon> i cant
<jeroenvrp> oh no
<shadowhywind> this is what you can do
<jeroenvrp> off course not
<shadowhywind> x-demon, open konquror to /etc/ right click on sudorers go to actions and edit as root
<shadowhywind> and see if that works
<shadowhywind> or
<shadowhywind> if that doesn't work
<shadowhywind> reboot and chose recovery, that will automatically log you in as root
<x-demon> doesnt work
<x-demon> ok
<x-demon> yhx
<x-demon> trying
<shadowhywind> yup
<rav3n> tell you wht guys :D am having 4 problems for edgy to work flawlessly..... Printing an A4 size paper, letting frostwire establishing connection,Making my media card work and finally, letting azureus work...at least help me wiz any of these...
<shadowhywind> so jeroenvrp you restarting that comp?
<rav3n> ?
<jeroenvrp> or your live cd
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: yes let me relogin with ssh
<shadowhywind> rav3n azureus starts and crashs doesn't it?
<rav3n> yess
<shadowhywind> 2 ways to fix
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: ok I go to that PC to my right and do a hibernate
<jeroenvrp> oh wait
<rav3n> shadowhywind: ??
<shadowhywind> 1) download the azureus from there website, extract it, and put the azurerus file in /bin<whatever>
<jeroenvrp> it has hibernated :_)
<shadowhywind> jeroenvrp restart first, hehe
<shadowhywind> oh hehe well that good then
<jeroenvrp> yes but I allready hibernate before it
<jeroenvrp> so it was still there
<shadowhywind> or 2) uninstall the package, and download it from the website
<jeroenvrp> ok I hibernated again, so I can actually see whats going on
<shadowhywind> i had to do that last night
<shadowhywind> hehe
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: mmm
<shadowhywind> rav3n followering?
<DaSkreech> two of them sound network related. is your network ok?
<shadowhywind> jeroenvrp ??
<jeroenvrp> I now have a black screen with grub>
<shadowhywind> ?!?!?!
<shadowhywind> any cd's in ?
<jeroenvrp> mpo
<jeroenvrp> no
<jeroenvrp> and locked
<shadowhywind> do a hard reboot and try again, nothing we did should have done that
<jeroenvrp> fuck it
<jeroenvrp> cant boot anymore
<rav3n> shadowhywind: yep
<DaSkreech> !language | jeroenvrp
<ubotu> jeroenvrp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shadowhywind> *cries* it shoulkdn't have done it..
<jeroenvrp> oeps
<x-demon> ooh
<shadowhywind> *scoldes jeroenvrp*
<x-demon> thx
<x-demon> its working
<rav3n> shadowhywind: after putting it in bin???
<shadowhywind> glad that it is working, x-demon
<x-demon> how i can install selinux on kubuntu?
<shadowhywind> one second, bin isn't the right folder
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: and now
<x-demon> i m novice and only 14 years old
<jeroenvrp> let me try a live cd
<x-demon> !selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowhywind> rav3n as i am looking for the folder, do you know where azurerus is stored?
<x-demon> !lids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lids - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-demon> !grsecurity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grsecurity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalero> hello
<DaSkreech> !fishing > x-demon
<x-demon> how i can install selinux?
<shadowhywind> do a search for azurerus
<|WAL|> what's the difference between 6.06 LTS Server and PC edition CD's?
<rav3n> shadowhywind: i find azureus2.jat in /usr/bin/java/
<Digital_Pioneer> How can I transfer all my settings from one Kubuntu Dapper to another Kubuntu Edgy?
<rav3n> jar*
<DaSkreech> Digital_Pioneer: save your /etc folder and your home folder
<shadowhywind> any just plan azureus
<T3hWiz0rd> Digital_Pioneer: copy over all your .folders in /home/
<pelle1> hi, im currently using edgy beta on my laptop and i wonder what i have to do to upgrade to the non beta edgy release? apt-get update && apt-get dis-upgrade?
<Digital_Pioneer> T3hWiz0rd: Can I do something like cp -r .*?
<rav3n> pelle1: change all ur sources.list   to edgy instead of htever was there for me i had to change every DAPPER to edgy
<T3hWiz0rd> Digital_Pioneer: you can copy them all yeah.
<rav3n> and then sudo apt-get update   then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jeroenvrp> huh
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: thats strange
<shadowhywind> whats happening?
<jeroenvrp> my keyboard was in the left (green) connector
<jeroenvrp> as always
<jeroenvrp> I mean in the right
<jeroenvrp> now its in the left and my keyboard works again
<shadowhywind> lol
<rav3n> shadowhywind: any ideas so far????
<jeroenvrp> ok I'm back at the grub>
<shadowhywind> rav3n, which idea are going for, just replace one file, or just to use the full version from the website?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: I will be back in 10 min
<shadowhywind> jero, livecd or not
<shadowhywind> i will be gone in 10 have to go to class soon
<rav3n> shadowhywind: whtever u prefer, guide to the one easiest for you
<rav3n> easier*
<fastbacon> can anyone help me with my network problem with 6.10?
<shadowhywind> what i just did, was downloaded the tar from the website, extracted and just ran it there *after i uninstalled the package*
<shadowhywind> its the same fricken version and all
<shadowhywind> let me look at something real quick, in anycase you have to download the tar from the website
<rav3n> shadowhywind: ok
<emanuele11> Hi everybody! I can't read mp3s since I upgraded to Edgy. What should I do?
<rav3n> shadowhywind: i guess it's only jar available no tar...
<h3sp4wn> fastbacon: What network problem
<fastbacon> i cant connect to my wireless router on my laptop
<h3sp4wn> fastbacon: wpa ?
<fastbacon> sorry, wap?
<fastbacon> wpa?
<pelle1> thanks for help, trying upgrade now
<shadowhywind> there is a tar
<h3sp4wn> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadowhywind> let me look qucik
<DaSkreech> emanuele11: try reinstalling libxine-extracodecs
<emanuele11> ok, I'll try it now!
<h3sp4wn> fastbacon: wpa is a type of encryption using wifi with no encryption or wep encryption is foolish
<emanuele11> (apt-get ........ libxine
<emanuele11> true?
<shadowhywind> rav3n http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.5.0.0_linux.tar.bz2?download
<fastbacon> its a netgear router... i have the wep ID and password but cant get it to work
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: baCK
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> proberly I did something wrong
<jeroenvrp> let me try indeed the live cd
<shadowhywind> jero, you in live cd, or is regular working now?
<fastbacon> im back
<emanuele11> DaSkreech: what I have to digit after apt-get to reinstall libxine-extracodecs?
<shadowhywind> rav3n once you finish download, extract it,
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: booting live cd now
<emanuele11> Ciao Davide!
<DaSkreech> emanuele11: Eh?
<rav3n> shadowhywind: okay...
<h3sp4wn> emanuele11: apt-get install --reinstall
<emanuele11> install --reinstall?
<emanuele11> are you sure?
<shadowhywind> also in a terminal do sudo konqueror /bin
<h3sp4wn> emanuele11: certain
<shadowhywind> this should open konqueror to your bin directory, see if you have a azureus in there, (or how ever its supposed to be spelt*
<emanuele11> hehehe... it works!
<rav3n> shadowhywind: hold on , am checking now
<shadowhywind> k
<fon_Zograf> plz HELP Russian =)  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=5040.0
<rav3n> shadowhywind: not there
<LjL> !ru | fon_Zograf
<ubotu> fon_Zograf: Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<LjL> fon_Zograf, could you please type that thing above in cyrillic characters for me please?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: live cd (dapper) loaded
<emanuele11> bye!
<shadowhywind> *ponders* try looking in /usr/bin
<shadowhywind> jeroenvrp go to storage media and go to your linux directory /boot/grub and double check things in there
<vikke> this may seem classic but still i have it: "Configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when i try to compile, what is the problem?
<shadowhywind> any luck yet rav3n
<rav3n> brb
<shadowhywind> vikke instal gcc i think it is
<shadowhywind> jeroenvrp anything out the weridness in menu.lst?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: Ive mounted the root and I see in /boot/grub a red menu.lst with ? ? ? before it
<vikke> shadowhywind: i have installed build-essentials and xorg-dev
<fastbacon> this network is pissing me off
<shadowhywind> yah, but gcc is a c comipler
<shadowhywind> werid!!!
<jeroenvrp> but also a menu.lst~
<jeroenvrp> so I can copy that back
<shadowhywind> the menu.ls~ is your backup
<jeroenvrp> and I want to forget about hibernate
<fastbacon> should i install kubuntu first before i deal with my network problem or does it matter I'm using a boot DVD?
<vikke> shadowhywind: okay so i just install the package 'gcc'?
<shadowhywind> yah, or just rename and delete the ~
<shadowhywind> yup
<jeroenvrp> and I want to know how to disable that option in the kde-exit-menu
<DaSkreech> fastbacon: Might help if it's insalled but really doesn't matter
<shadowhywind> how to disable it, i don't know. there has to be a way, i am not sure
<fastbacon> well i went through most of the docs for wirless on ubuntu site and still wont work
<h3sp4wn> fastbacon: man wireless (if you are using wep that is all you will need)
<shadowhywind> wireless will mostly only work if installed, sense you need to install ndiswrapper and stuff like that
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: I can't remove menu.lst
<jeroenvrp> as the live cd root user
<h3sp4wn> fastbacon: However you should use wpa /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz (on edgy) just README.modes on dapper
<B-Minus> anyone knows a good multiplayer game for linux ?
<shadowhywind> in a terminal do sudo konqueror and then navigate your way back over
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: ?
<h3sp4wn> running konqueror with sudo is a stupid thing to do
<shadowhywind> sudo konqueror will bring up a root version, so you should be able to make any chances to that file
<kharloss> hi there. I have a computer using a Xeon 2,4 CPU at 500 Mhz FSB.  now it`s hard to buy one at 500 FSB , i bought one at 800 FSB , but not starting.
<kharloss> any ideeas ?
<kharloss> i can`t afford a new mainboard , can i do anything with my MB ?  something lyke downgrading FSB ?
<rav3n> shadowhywind: it worked i downloaded it and just launhed it from the source
<shadowhywind> hehe, from the source it works perfectly, hehe
<rav3n> thanks shadohywind
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: no I cant
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: never syggest running kde graphical apps with sudo
<rav3n> thanks shadowhywind
<shadowhywind> if you find the azureus file on your computer, you should be able to take the one from the source and put it in there and it should work
<rav3n> rav3n
<jeroenvrp> I try to do a chroot now
<rav3n> :D bye
<h3sp4wn> rav3n: use kdesu not sudo
<shadowhywind> h3sp4wn the reason why i suggested it was he is in a live cd,
<dognews> hi, is this guide fine for installing the right driver for my ati card (using edgy)? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<DaSkreech> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jeroenvrp> it still says 'permission denied'
<shadowhywind> i will have to remember that, hehe
<shadowhywind> are you sure your looking at the right menu.lst not the livecd version
<Ayabara_> I just reformatted my "/mnt/storage" from fat32 to ext3. how do I change my /etc/fstab? I want it to mount /dev/sda3 in /mnt/storage at boot
<vikke> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: I will not overwrite that file
<jeroenvrp> konqueror does not even list it
<shadowhywind> ?
<shadowhywind> i don't know anymore, i am out of ideas
<jeroenvrp> very strange, its like its locked
<jeroenvrp> is there no way to flush the hibernated data?
<shadowhywind> i know its strange, can you create a new menu.lst?
<shadowhywind> well its not hibernate data, because your not even getting to grub
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: no because it cant be overwriiten
<shadowhywind> when you hibernate you still get the grub screen first
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: after I did yes
<jeroenvrp> menu.lst cant be accessed
<jeroenvrp> thats why it wont continue
<jeroenvrp> is there no way to tell grub to use another menu.st-file
<shadowhywind> ande when you boot the computer you get the grub list? or just the black screen
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: the black screen with: grub>
<DaSkreech> H8 Kopete
<shadowhywind> oh you get the grub prompt
<shadowhywind> I do not know what the command is, you will have to ask in here or on line, to reconfigure grub
<h3sp4wn> it is usually update-grub
<h3sp4wn> but if its wrong you need to fix it first
<shadowhywind> but how can get fix it if it wont let him
<RawSewage> what should I use for audio editing in Kubuntu:  Audacity or Jokosher.  When I went to install Jokosher, it needed tons of GNOME libraries
<RawSewage> so I didnt install it
<jeroenvrp> indeed its red, with  ? ? ? ? ? before it
<jeroenvrp> oh maybe a filechk
<shadowhywind> i like audocity, mind you i don't do all that much audio editing
<DaSkreech> try jack
<RawSewage> Jack isnt audio editing software
<shadowhywind> audiocity, you can also have plugins, which you need to install if you want mp3 support with it
<RawSewage> Jack connects diff apps together
<shadowhywind> jeroenvrp i know its a long shot, restart and try the live cd again
<RawSewage> shadowhywind: is AudioCity diff than Audacity
<shadowhywind> theres a difference?
<fastbacon> h3sp4wn: I'm going in circles... very new to kubuntu. Where do I find this WPA supplement?
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: I'm still in the live cd
<shadowhywind> i mean theres two programs?
<DaSkreech> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jeroenvrp> trying fsck
<RawSewage> shadowhywind: I guess not.  It's Audacity
<jeroenvrp> it found 1 corruption
<RawSewage> Jokosher looks nice though, and has very active development, and designed for Linux
<shadowhywind> hehe, i get programs namess messed up all the time, audacity is nice and it does what i need, and its cross platfom
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> http://www.jokosher.org/
<shadowhywind> jeroen vrp hopefully the corruption is that
<fastbacon> ubotu: I went through the wifi doc and still no go... does it matter I have AMD 64 version?
<shadowhywind> I have to run to class, Jeroenvrp I will be back later  *couple of hours* , Hopefully things will work out for you
<shadowhywind> fastbacon yes
<shadowhywind> depending on your wireless card, most likely you don't have 64-bit wireless drivers
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: thanks
<fastbacon> oh boy, so whats the next step?
<jeroenvrp> the machine is here for long
<shadowhywind> jeroenvrp hopefully i wont see you when i come back, becuase you will have it fixed *smiles*
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: I will let you now
<jeroenvrp> thanks for great help!
<shadowhywind> fastbacon google search with your wireless card chip number and hopefully someone found the drivers for 64-bit you can do a google search for ndiswrapper list and look in that list
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: I'm always on freenode btw
<shadowhywind> so am i, hehe when ever my laptop is on that is.. hehe
<jeroenvrp> shadowhywind: my PC is always on
<fastbacon> shadow: okay thanks for spelling it out. but please tell me i wont have to go through this everytime i want to connect to a wifi connection?
<deejay> Hi people, how can I install Firefox and Thunderbird on kubuntu?
<fastbacon> as far as i know, yes
<vikke> err, is there a not complicated way to use wine on amd64?
<trappist> vikke: if setting up a 32bit chroot is complicated, no
<deejay> Hi people, how can I install Firefox and Thunderbird on kubuntu?
<deejay> [19:49]  <fastbacon> as far as i know, yes
<trappist> it's probably possible to make a 32bit wine build that would work on amd64, but afaik nobody's done it
<vikke> trappist: well, i tried this guide, but i think it was for ubuntu so it didnt work out too well
<vikke> trappist: do you know a good guide to set up 32bit chroot, i use edgy
<trappist> vikke: I just run wine (and acroread, and firefox, and mplayer etc.) from a 32bit chroot, and it keeps me very happy
<trappist> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<vikke> now why didnt i find that..., thanks anyway ill try that :)
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> when is Gaim package going to be updated? (nothing bad, just a question)
<shadowhywind> hay i am back for a second.
<RawSewage> how does Ogg quality setting 5 compare to mp3 128/44
<arriesp> xao genteee talueeeeee
<shadowhywind> what is the difference using sudo and kdesu
<shadowhywind> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<shadowhywind> or i should say, is it ok to run kdesu to run just a normal command that needs sudo?
<fastbacon> shadowhywind: this is what i came up with. i have virtually the same computer as this guy and exact wireless chipset. should i follow these instructions? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926&highlight=ndiswrapper
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> so use kdesu for GRAPHICAL apps, and sudo for console apps
<RawSewage> thats good to know
<trappist> kdesu for graphical kde apps... gksudo for gnome/gtk apps
* dinosaur-rus dreams about 64-bit Opera :))
<trappist> yeah I dunno why they don't do that
<trappist> I guess the same reason there's no 64bit acroread/flash/etc.
<trappist> whatever that is
<dinosaur-rus> trappist: just currently Opera is a bit buggy in my 64-bit Linux
<caseyomah> What is the syntax to mount by drive label?
<trappist> dinosaur-rus: works fine here, except I hate the way opera selects the tab to focus when I close another tab... not arch-specific, though
<trappist> CaseyOmah: what do you mean by label?
<caseyomah> I have a thumbdrive digitally labeled "KINGSTON"
<caseyomah> It says "KINGSTON" in the autoplay.
<trappist> oh, I dunno - it should be auto-mounted when you insert it
<dinosaur-rus> trappist: I mean it doesn't have fonts antialiasing and progress bar works a bit not as expected :)
<faLUCE> Hi.. I can't hear the audio from the player plugged in mozilla... any suggestion? since yesterday it worked. I have reinstalled mozilla as well the flash-plugin but it doesn't work yet....
<Eruantalon> What is the quickest way to get phpmyadmin running in kubuntu edgy eft? I have already done: apt-get install phpmyadmin php apache php4-mysql
<james009> hellho... and good night, from portugal.
<james009> my kubuntu time is two days. so, this may be a very dumb question... how the hell i install KDM theme manager... i haved tried every thing
<trappist> james009: sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<gemidjy> edgy default style is plastic ?
<gemidjy> wtf
<james009> Reading package lists... Done
<james009> Building dependency tree
<james009> Reading state information... Done
<james009> kdmtheme is already the newest version.
<trappist> gemidjy: yell (politely) in #kubuntu-artwork if you think it's a bad idea.  it won't be changed for edgy, but maybe you can make an argument for feisty
<trappist> james009: well there you go :)
<james009> hummm... so...its instaladed ?
<gemidjy> trappist: what made u think I wanna yell ?
<gemidjy> I was just amazed
<trappist> james009: kcmshell kdmtheme
<james009> trappist: kcmshell: cannot connect to X server
<trappist> gemidjy: sorry, you sounded shocked and dismayed :)
<trappist> james009: are you root or something?
<yeti> i installed squid and it was automatically added to all runlevels. is there any more convenient way to stop kubuntu from autostarting it everytime i boot than removing it by hand from every single runlevel?
<james009> in console i am
<trappist> james009: that's why
<gemidjy> trappist: I am shocked how Edgy series went backwards
<james009> trappist: i am in console
<trappist> james009: if you want to run it as root, kdesu kcmshell kdmtheme
<gemidjy> Dapper was great OS, Edgy is argh
<james009> trappist: same msg
<yeti> gemidjy: what makes you think so? edgy is running so much better than dapper over here.
<gemidjy> yeti: many things are worse
<trappist> gemidjy: dapper was meant to be rock-solid, for long term support.  edgy was meant to be... edgy.  so, a lot of real progress has been made, but not as solid as dapper.
<gemidjy> hah
<sloef> does anyone else have some problems when upgrading to kernel 2.6.17?
<yeti> trappist: dapper was so rock-solid it didn't even come with a gamin that used inotify by default [i'm actually unsure whether edgy does this...] 
<harmental> me
<james009> trappist: it was supose to apper in system settings... must i do reboot?
<caseyomah> I had trouble dist-upgrading, but ISO install Edgy was sweet.
<sloef> After the kernel finds the USB hubs, it will relentlessly try to read something from my hd (when I use kernel 2.6.15-20, it works fine)
<[cf] nightrid3r> if you want to live on the cutting edge, expect to get cut by the edge :)
<trappist> yeti: iirc dapper gamin used inotify except for certain directories, like /mnt
* harmental is upgrading to edgy........hoping it will work....
<gemidjy> trappist: #kubuntu-artwork doesn't exist
<trappist> gemidjy: maybe #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-artwork, then.. sorry :)
<alumno> ?
<trappist> alumno: .
<caseyomah> sloef: I have a USB hub in my USB Keyboard (primary/sole keyboard) and I don't have constant HDD read.
<sybux> hi, I've updated to edgy like explain on kubuntu web site but I've got some mistake with all python packages
<jeroenvrp> what is the default filesystem in kubuntu?
<caseyomah> sloef: Maybe if you plug in the hub before boot...?
<jeroenvrp> reiserfs or ext3
<dmill> jeroenvrp - ext3
<jeroenvrp> dmill: ok
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<jeroenvrp> I have reiserfs and I want ext3
<dmill> jeroenvrp: whats the difference?
<jeroenvrp> dmill: people complain about reiserfs
<jeroenvrp> i just want the best
<ilja> Hi! I'm having a little problem. When I boot Kubuntu Edgy, KDE won't come up unless I press ALT+F7. What could be wrong an d how can I fix it?
<jeroenvrp> I have a PC here and I did a fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree (as advised) on root and now it gives a kernel panic during bootup
<jeroenvrp> so I'm going to reinstall and try to use the default: ext3
<[cf] nightrid3r> jeroenvrp: seems the best
<james009> trappist: it was supose to apper in system settings... must i do reboot?
<sybux> any1 know how to upgrade python package in edgy ? there are 36 packages marked for upgrade in my apt but they won't
<jeroenvrp> [cf] nightrid3r: I also want to use it, because almost every ubuntu-users is using it
<gemidjy> smells like return-to-dapper
<dmill> jeroenvrp: the only problem i have with ext3 is that it forces a slow health check/diagnostics every 30 mounts/boots
<jeroenvrp> dmill: thats no problem
<[cf] nightrid3r> jeroenvrp: reiserfs is cool but is it already stable enough?
<dmill> nah, just annoying :)
<blueyed> dmill: see "man tune2fs"
<blueyed> [cf] nightrid3r: reiserfs (Reiser3) is stable. Reiser4 is a complete rewrite.
<dmill> blueyed: sweet, nice one!
<h3sp4wn> The only problem I have with reiserfs (3) is it takes ages to mount alot of partitions at bootup
<[cf] nightrid3r> i must realy update my knowledge
<starpause> when i try and upgrade with aptitude i get a long list of errors ... http://rafb.net/paste/results/tbNc0Y87.html any idea how to clean this mess?
<h3sp4wn> (use JFS now which is pretty good)
<blueyed> starpause: does "dpkg -S museek" show up any package on your system?
<sloef> caseyomah: it's the "hub" on my motherboard
<sloef> caseyomah: sorry for late reply ... nature called (and I had to answer)
<blueyed> starpause: seems there's a ":" missing there in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/museek/messages.py - try just adding it ; but first see which package it belongs to.
<kaflan> does any1 know tool that can replace Adept? Couse adept IMHO too worst
<[cf] nightrid3r> kaflan: synaptic
<kaflan> its GUI?
<[cf] nightrid3r> yes
<kaflan> how to get it by apt-get?
<blueyed> kaflan: should be there already.
<[cf] nightrid3r> kaflan: i don't kow if its in the ubuntu repo's but you can find it on debian repo's
<kaflan> synaptic is no in my default kubuntu install
<kaflan> oh, i`m wrong
<kaflan> its here
<kaflan> alt+f2 -> kdesu synaptic
<kaflan> synaptic is greate tool! thx a lot
<simon__> I have a problem with amarok.  The status bar display at the bottom of the main window is showing XML or HTML code instead of normal text.  It only has does this when displaying the currently playing track. any ideas?
<snikker> in edgy i'm unable to see the boot informations like in dapper... why?
<starpause> blueyed: it's a soulseek client ... i put the colon in and now it looks like packages are updating! thanks a lot :)
<fastbacon> where can i get the latest linux headers deb file for 64bit 6.10?
<dmill> fastbacon: have you tried packages.ubuntu.com ?
<fastbacon> i am completely new so not sure what that is
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: if your new then you'll have a hard time useing the kernel headers
<sybux> any1 know how to upgrade python package in edgy ? there are 36 packages marked for upgrade in my apt but they won't
<[cf] nightrid3r> sybux: apt-get upgrade
<sybux> [cf] nightrid3r: it fails
<fastbacon> cf] nightrid3: could you help me out a sec with my wireless network problem?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: i dont know much about wireless on linux
<fastbacon> eh. having problems with 64 bit version 6.1
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: wireless card not recognised by kernel ??
<fastbacon> as far as i can tell, yeah
<dmill> fastbacon: i've just looked on adept, and I can't see any linux-headers for 64bit. Sorry  :(
<[cf] nightrid3r> see if you have 64bit windows drivers and use ndiswrapper
<fastbacon> [cf] nightrid3r: i have the driver and its on my kubuntu desktop (name.inf)
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: thats only one part, are there any more files
<fastbacon> [cf] nightrid3r: should i use the .exe whole file?
<[cf] nightrid3r> the driver is in the exe file so you have to find a way to extract it
<dmill> is it just me, or has all the panel/taskbar/kmenu options disappeared from System Settings?
<fastbacon> [cf] nightrid3r: i could be wrong, but isnt the driver just one file? filename.inf?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: no that's only the description M$ uses to load the driver
<fastbacon> [cf] nightrid3r: can you check out this forum post and let me know if I'm on the right track? I ahve the same computer specs as the poster...  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926&highlight=ndiswrapper
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: sometimes that is enough if only to point out that card A works with card B drivers
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: that should get you going
<fastbacon> its just that step 2 says something about linux headers
<firebird619> I am having problems with Kubuntu. I just did a clean install and already the screen all of a sudden went blank and now is showing random streaks of colors.
<firebird619> I can't get anywhere with Ctrl+Alt+F1 either.
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: its for an older version of ubuntu so if you have a more recent version you can skip the part of installing ndiswrapper
<fastbacon> [cf] nightrid3r: so basically skip to step 4
<[cf] nightrid3r> yes
<fastbacon>  [cf] nightrid3r: alright now comes the fun part and actually doing this. thanks a lot for your help
<[cf] nightrid3r> np
<ilja> Hi! I'm having a little problem. When I boot Kubuntu Edgy, KDE won't come up unless I press ALT+F7. What could be wrong and how can I fix it?
<fastbacon> whats the directory for kubuntu desktop?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ~/Desktop
<fastbacon>  [cf] nightrid3r:: it says ndiswrapper: command not found
<snikker> anyone is able to see the boot informations text in dapper?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<fastbacon>  [cf] nightrid3r: just out of curiosity, should I install Kubuntu first, instead of testing on the Boot DVD?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: i guess that installing will work best since you already are missing some packages
<fastbacon>  [cf] nightrid3r:: if for some reason i want to uninstall Kubuntu if things dont work out, is it easy?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: are you dualbooting
<fastbacon> yes
<[cf] nightrid3r> hmm not easy :/
<fastbacon>  [cf] nightrid3r:: maybe I'll give up until some of these 64bit bugs are worked out. Thanks again :)
<anna> salu
<N3CR0> hi todos
<anna> a parle franais ici ou anglais ?
<N3CR0> spanish
<N3CR0> :D
<anna> come va ?
<N3CR0> tu parle france
<anna> :p
<anna> oui
<N3CR0> :o
<anna> et toi ?
<tibal> hi :)
<N3CR0> mm ne
<anna> from where are you N3CR0 ?
<N3CR0> peru
<N3CR0> you? france?
<anna> :D excellent !
<anna> yes
<anna> you are from very long distance from me
<anna> you leave in a city ?
<N3CR0> yes
<N3CR0> :D
<anna> which city ?
<tibal> why is libxine-extracodecs missing on edgy ?
<N3CR0> lima
<N3CR0> you?
<anna> strasbourg
<anna> you know it ?
<apokryphos> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<apokryphos> not missing
<N3CR0> no :)
<anna> i'm searching the city lima in internet
<yeti> tibal: it's not missing. maybe you did not add multiverse/universe to your apt sources.
<anna> wao
<N3CR0> :D
<pointwood> anyone here using kontact on imap mailboxes?
<tibal> i'm going to check... but i was sure :)
<tibal> pointwood: i do
<pointwood> tibal: is it horrible slow for you too?
<N3CR0> what you dedicate
<tibal> pointwood: no but with some servers it doesn't work or after a lot of attemps
<anna> i'm sorry... I don't understand your answer...
<pointwood> tibal: hrm...are there a list of servers that it doesn't work with?
<anna> how is lima ?
<pointwood> tibal: Thunderbird have no problems
<tibal> pointwood: i don't know, but i experienced difficulties with 1And1 hosting servers
<pointwood> k
<tibal> i don't know why but i think they limit the number of connections or something, and kmail (or kio plugins...) seems very agressive against imap servers
<pointwood> hrm
<sdy> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sdy> join #ubuntu-nl
<N3CR0> big and interesting :D
<sdy> mmh
<N3CR0>   it would not know like describing it
<anna> how you spend time ? what are your hobbies ?
<anna> no problem, I have found it in internet :D
<N3CR0> :D oks
<tibal> anna: t'es d'ou ?
<N3CR0> good..
<N3CR0> I  play guitar
<N3CR0> draw
<tibal> N3CR0: you draw guitars ?
<N3CR0> no
<tibal> :o)
<anna> france
<tibal> hum... c'est prcis :D
<N3CR0> y play guitar
<anna> :)
<anna> good
<trappist> anna, N3CR0 et al: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<anna> euh... c la premire fois que je viens : a veut dire quoi ?
<N3CR0> :D
<anna> what kind of music you play ?
<tibal> anna: a veut dire que c'est pas un endroit pour parler de tout et n'importe quoi, juste de kubuntu
<anna> ah ok, je savais pas, dsole
<N3CR0> rock
<anna> comment on fait si on veut discuter d'autre chose ?
<tibal> anna: il faut aller sur un canal de discution sur le sujet
<|lostbyte|> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<N3CR0> hola alguien k me pueda ayudar con unos problemas
<tibal> anna: cliques sur les noms de canaux que viens e donner ubotu
<ilja> Hi! I'm having a little problem. When I boot Kubuntu Edgy, KDE won't come up unless I press ALT+F7. What could be wrong and how can I fix it?
<N3CR0> mi pc no lee las mirrors
<N3CR0> ninguna
<N3CR0> pongo apt-get update y sale k no se conecta nunguna de las tantes k esta en la lista
<N3CR0> si alguien tiene usa solucion enviemela a ezv2003@hot
<N3CR0> bye
<tibal> N3CR0: utiliza mirrors de tu pays
<snikker> for a faster system, is better the ext3 fs, or xfs fs?
<tibal> snikker: what is the use of this system ?
<trappist> snikker: it's pretty close.  I use reiserfs because it's really fast with lots of small files, and it's really good about not wasting space.
<snikker> tibal: normal home use
<tibal> snikker: then ext3 is better
<pointwood> tibal: ohh...seems "disconnected imap" doesn't quite work in kontact/kmail :)
<RawSewage> what do I use to convert a directory of multiple file types to ogg
<snikker> trappist: raiserfs, is better than ext3?
<RawSewage> the directory has .wav, flac, mp3, etc
<tibal> pointwood: i never used disconnected imap, only the normal imap
<harmental> im upgrading to edgy....everything went smoothly.....but i get this when trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<pointwood> tibal: next up, testing whether I prefer Kontact over thunderbird :)
<harmental> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<tibal> pointwood: diconnected imap may delay many things
<harmental> what should i do?
<harmental> boot?
<harmental> and try again?
<beligum> Hi all, does anyone know how I batch-copy a file to a server, using ftp ?
<harmental> anybody?
<pointwood> harmental: hrm...
<|lostbyte|> beligum, put ?
<trappist> beligum: ncftpput is nice
<bobbyyu> Nobody's helping me in Ubuntu about my networking problems in Ubuntu
<bobbyyu> Can someone here help me?
<harmental> pointwood: what do u mean??
<eva_> Hi
<pointwood> harmental: have you tried apt-get install xorg
<pointwood> ?
<beligum> trappist: where can I find it?
<pointwood> bobbyyu: ask you question and maybe someone will answer :)
<beligum> |lostbyte|: what do you mean?
<anna> hi ! I would like to go in a channel to discute... but I don't know how
<bobbyyu> Is there a utility in Ubuntu that can help me with my Linux shares?
<beligum> trappist: http://www.ncftp.com/ nevermind :)
<|lostbyte|> beligum, why dont you use konqueror ?
<anna> tibal tu peux m'aider ?
<beligum> |lostbyte|: its for a bash-script
<tibal> anna: erf, non je suis sur un projet l
<tibal> anna: vas sur #kubuntu-fr (clic deux fois dessus)
<anna> merci !
<harmental> yep....i keeps asking for packages...
<tibal> anna: de rien, sinon il y a aussi #ubuntufr
<harmental> whats debconf??? it asks me a "nice number"??
<tibal> anna: pardon, #ubuntu-fr
<harmental> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN1> line 4.
<trappist> beligum: just sudo apt-get install ncftp
<harmental> whtats that???
<anna> merci !
<bobbyyu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<beligum> trappist: thx
<hazard> does open office have an equation editor?
<LjL> hazard: yes
<B-Minus> hello i downloaded an icon theme from kde-look, how do i install it ?
<hazard> ...where? (souding like a complete moron)
<B-Minus> i cant select it with install new theme
<beligum> Thanks for the help, I'm off
<yuma> hmmm, anyone having trouble when fullscreen a window with OpenGL in the last upgrades?
<pointwood> harmental: does it error out?
<yuma> It sais to me "Invalid Instruction" and I found that there's something wrong with the last version of libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev, but I'm not using it
<mo> hi folks does anyone of you have ya clue abour suspen and nvidia on edgy
<yuma> sorry, "Illegal Instruction" is what it echoes
<mo> d
<mo> sorry
<blueyed> mo: works here. what's your prob?
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<mo> i tried that wiki entry http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia_Grafikkarten/Suspendbut x wont come up again
<yuma> oh, that reminds me... anyone is having trouble closing the lid of the laptop?
<yuma> when I open it the screen is corrupted
<weedar> Has anyone here used UVC to get a new webcam to work in Kubuntu? I need a few pointers how to get it working :)
<steveire> list kile
<fastbacon> how do i install both .inf and .sys drivers for my wireless broadcom card?
<jel> yuma: your video hardware isn't fully happy with being suspended.  You can setup a workaround, like having the system switch to the console and back again after restarting.  But you should probably just have it shutdown when you close the lid
<Ace2016> Hi all
<blizzz> must ssh be starting on boot or can i deactivate it without any bad consequences?
<Ace2016> Anyone know when grumpy groundhog will be available?
<Ace2016> anyone know anything about whats going on with it?
<yuma> jel: I hate those news... but well, I've got used to press Crl+Alt+F6 and Ctrl+Alt+F7 each time I open the lid
<weedar> Ace2016: Isn't "Feisty Fawn" the next version?
<mo> ace2016, i think in about six month
<yuma> jel: Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> weedar: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> 7.04 it comes out, sometime in April
<mo> weedar is right
<yuma> blizzz: if you're not using the SSH server there's no point on having it started on each boot
<Ace2016> weedar: grumpy groundhow is going to be like debian sid, bleading edge packages, which are constantly kept at the latest, sort of like gentoo unstable, and releases will be branched from it every 6 months, i think its aimed at devs tough
<Ace2016> though*
<shirken> ayudaaa para instalar desde terminal
<yuma> blizzz: I think it wont broke anything if you remove the rc?.d entry for it, or `rc-update delete sshd` (or something like that, I don't remember the syntaxis)
<Ace2016> it'd be nice to always have the latest packages instead of waiting for the next version's alpha repos to open
<yuma> shirken: usa ingls o habla en #kubuntu-es
<yuma> !spanish
<shirken> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuma> !espaol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espaol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<shirken> vale,gracias
<yuma> Thanks!
<yuma> I was getting upset! :)
<weedar> Ace2016: ah ok. Sounds extremely unstable :)
<Ace2016> wait if you can speak english why are you trying to find spanish channels?
<blizzz> yuma: thanks, i am just wondering why it is even installed, because i am not using it...
<Ace2016> weedar: yea but it'll always be up to date, the very latest stuff
<yuma> blizzz: I think it's of extreme importance in several cases, I think that's why
<Ace2016> woops i got yuma and shirken confused for a bit
<yuma> blizzz: but, for a not networked computer is a nonsense in most cases
<blizzz> yuma: i took a look at my laptop, it is not installed there
<nikomaco> muy buenas
<yuma> blizzz: Does Kubuntu install it by default? I don't think so
<nikomaco> hi
<yuma> blizzz: I think I remember to install... but not sure
<blizzz> yuma: maybe i installed it once by chance ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> nikomaco: hello
<yuma> blizzz: yes, those times you install something that seems small, but it depends on 40MB of dependencies :)
<Admiral_Chicago> blizzz: if you don't have a Kubuntu install CD you can install it with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blizzz> Admiral_Chicago: it is not about installing but dealing with ssh service
<Admiral_Chicago> blizzz: ah well i only read a few lines up
<Kenny> http://rafb.net/paste/results/T0F3IL43.html << Could sombody please look at that?
<ubuntu> ragazzi
<ubuntu> potete aiutarmi?
<ubuntu> i need help
<ubuntu> :'(
<Ace2016> so whats your question?
<ubuntu> i have istalled kubuntu
<Ace2016> i guessed as much
<ubuntu> and i'm in the splag screen
<ubuntu> splash
<ubuntu> and he ask me
<ubuntu> user
<ubuntu> and pass
<Ace2016> yea? and?
<ubuntu> but i don't know usee
<ubuntu> user
<Electrolyte> Can anyone help me? I need to get TeamSpeak to run on Kubuntu Edgy 64-bit
<ubuntu> when i have istalled it he hasn't ask me user
<Ace2016> login to the user you created during the install
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ubuntu> what i have to do?
<ubuntu> nessun italiano?
<Ace2016> so you don't have a user acount?
<ubuntu> yes
<Electrolyte> I haven't a clue how to setup a 32-bit chroot either :(
<NOOB> hello there
<ubuntu> i have only ubuntu
<ubuntu> in the istallation
<ubuntu> and pass 1234
<ubuntu> but it doent work
<Ace2016> oh
<NOOB> DO You guys know how to partition a hard drive. inorder to setup a dual boot. ??????
<ubuntu> with partition magic
<kaflan> what i shoud to do, to get Language applet in KDE? (edgy)
<ubuntu> so ace what i have to insert?
<Kenny> NOOB: i dualboot
<NOOB> where can i find it? on www.download.com?
<Kenny> partitionmagic aint free
<Ace2016> ubuntu: sorry i have no idea, its strange you don't have a password
<ubuntu> i have a pass
<fastbacon> is everyone's name ubuntu?
<ubuntu> but not a username
<ubuntu> hi!
<Ace2016> ubuntu: so you don't know the username?
<NOOB> okay ... so does it run on windows or linux?
<ubuntu> YES
<Electrolyte> So no one can help me getting a 32-bit chroot to work for TeamSpeak?
<Kenny> NOOB: Partition Magic == windows
<Ace2016> ubuntu: your in the live cd?
<Kenny> NOOB: But ubuntu got a built-in partitioner
<NOOB> is there a way i can do it within windows or not thast my queation
<felixjet> !virtualdub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualdub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> can anyone tell me a program like virtual dub please?
<ubuntu> mmm
<ubuntu> live cd?
<ubuntu> what?
<NOOB> i heard u can do it through DOS
<Ace2016> ubuntu: how did you install kububtu, from the desktop cd installer or the alternative installer disk?
<ubuntu> alternative
<NOOB> yeah im using the live CD and i like kubuntu so far .. tho it doesnt have firefox it only has its built i browser
<Electrolyte> No one? :|
<ubuntu> ace...
<Ace2016> ubuntu: well my idea was going to be just to have a look at the hard disk that ubuntu's installed onto using the live cd, then you could go into /home/ and it'd show the users there
<RobNyc> Anyone here using ATI
<tony32269> I have an install question.
<RobNyc> why I keep entering my wallet password and it says its wrong
<Ace2016> ubuntu: If you installed kubuntu you must have a cd, therefore you can use it to reinstall kubuntu and this time remember the username, that seems to make sense
<NOOB> how honestly guys which one is better kubuntu or ubuntu? which one is easier to use? and has more features?
<Ace2016> NOOB: Kubuntu is better, it has kde
<RobNyc> haha
<Ace2016> NOOB: kde is the more configurable of the two desktops and has more options to choose from, and the qtcurve theme looks great
<RobNyc> Kubuntu is so much better than Ubuntu that I can't boot OSX because it doesnt have the fs type support default like Ubuntu does
<[cf] nightrid3r> NOOB: try asking an MSCE which is best linux or windoose? guess what he will answer
<fastbacon> what is the command to install the tar.gz file ndiswrapper-1.28.tar.gz thats on my desktop?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: tar -xzvf ndiswrapper...
<NOOB> oww okz
<NOOB> thx
<NOOB> thank you guys ..:)
<kaflan> hi, what i shoud to do, to get Language applet in KDE?
<[cf] nightrid3r> NOOB: just try the live cd of both and stick with the one you like best
<NOOB> :)
<RobNyc> Kubuntu servers are damn crowded super slow
<NOOB> i guess ill d that  im trying out the live CD for kubuntu
<RobNyc> NOOB, check www.osdir.com
<RobNyc> see which gui you like best
<RobNyc> or you think you will like
<yeti> RobNyc: oh, i get about 500kbyte/second, so i can't say it's slow :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> RobNyc: allot of people seem to like kubuntu :)
<RobNyc> [cf] nightrid3r, vice-versa :)
<tony32269> As soon as I boot into the install screen... I lose my keyboard/mouse. Any ideas?
<NOOB> thx ROBNtC
<NOOB> NYC
<[cf] nightrid3r> tony32269: usb keyboard??
<tony32269> No PS2.
<NOOB> RobNYC hey if ur frm NY so aim i :P
<NOOB> teh big apple :P
<RobNyc> yep
<fastbacon> it appears ndiswrapper installed, but when i try to install the driver.inf file, it doesnt work. i typed "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf"
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: is bcmwf5.inf the name of the driver file
<shadowhywind> jeroenvrp your not supposed to be here!!
<tony32269> [cf] nightrid3r, I think its the PC...But I cannt figure out whatelse to troubleshoot...
<fastbacon> [cf] nightrid3r: yes, and i am also supposed to use a .sys file along with it, which i have
<shadowhywind> fastbacon what wireless card do you have?
<[cf] nightrid3r> tony32269: i have no solution for your problem, this has never happened to me before
<tony32269> [cf] nightrid3r, Thanks anyway
<fastbacon> [cf] nightrid3r: Broadcom BCM4318 http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#B
<steveire> Does gnome have an equivalent to kparts? I think parts are a great idea.
<kimmern> hey! any suggestions on how I can open bin/cue files..?
<shadowhywind> fastbacon your still on 64?
<fastbacon> yes
<trappist> kimmern: use bchunk to convert them to isos
<shadowhywind> have you blacklisted bcm43xx?
<shadowhywind> or sudo rmmod bcm43xx? just to be sure
<fastbacon> [shadow]  tried that says module does not exist
<baggy_> hallo
<NOOB> guys another qustion... do u prefer linux over Mac?
<kimmern> trappist: when it's converted to a iso..what do I do then?
<shadowhywind> *sorry jumping in on mid question* what does ndiswrapper say, is the driver loaded?
<steveire> baggy_: What's up?
<shadowhywind> fastbacon, ndiswrapper -l
<fastbacon> [shadow]  no i ran the command and it said ndiswrapper: command not found
<fastbacon> just a sec
<[cf] nightrid3r> NOOB: try that same question in a mac hannel and guess what they will answer
<baggy_> sry, my kopete didn't work so i tried to tell a friend to visit me here
<NOOB> ???? cf >??? linux?
<baggy_> yes
<kimmern> anyone..? how do I mount a .iso file?
<NOOB> but the prob is that the programs that support linux are limited
<momal> hmm what would be the best application that would be really close to photoshop cs2? for linux | or how well does photoshop cs2 run under wine?
<baggy_> iso? in linux?
<fastbacon> [shadow]  same thing, command not found. let it be known i am still using boot cd to test to even see if i can access the internet
<shadowhywind> momal you could try gimp
<[cf] nightrid3r> momal: try the gimp
<kimmern> baggy_: iso in linux of course
<shadowhywind> you have to install ndiswrapper
<shadowhywind> you could also try sudo modprobe bcm43xx and see if that works, but that is a very long shot
<trappist> !iso | kimmern
<ubotu> kimmern: To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: you also need the firmware for the driver to work
<fastbacon> [shadow]  earlier i typed this and a long list of files accumulated on the screen "tar -xzvf ndiswrapper-1.28.tar.gz" so i figured ndiswrapper was installed.
<[cf] nightrid3r> use bcm43xx-fwcutter to extract the firmware
<fastbacon> i have the .inf and .sys files for the device
<shadowhywind> I do not know if installing ndiswrapper on a live cd actraully works or not.
<NOOB> is there a limewire version 4 linux?
<[cf] nightrid3r> shadowhywind: i also have doubts about it
<[cf] nightrid3r> NOOB: yes it is written in java
<shadowhywind> cf]  sense he says ndiswrapper isn't found, I don't think it is installed,
<yeti> NOOB: yes, there is. but downloading mp3s there is not legal in general.
<[cf] nightrid3r> yeti: pr0n on the other hand ... :)
<fastbacon> Shadow: like you said before, if I decide on installing edgy, then decide to uninstall it on a dual boot machine... it's going to be a difficult task?
<kimmern> I just get this error when I'm trying to mount a .iso file: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<NOOB> i know that imjust asking if thre is :P
<kimmern> what's wrong?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: did you already install ndiswrapper
<shadowhywind> oh fastbacon, you might have tar'ed it.. you still have to ./configure, make, make install!
<yuma> kimmern: have you tried mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<shadowhywind> [cf]  can you install packages from apt on live?
<kimmern> yuma: yup
<[cf] nightrid3r> shadowhywind: should work if you have enough ram
<yuma> kimmern: and how you got the iso? you did it or got it?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: first you have to do sudo apt-get update to get the pacjage list
<fastbacon> [cf] nightrid3r:  i just typed that . made it through a couple lines then said E: couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<shadowhywind> *is now temped to try to get his wierless cards working in the 64-bit edition too*
<fastbacon> It seems only Broadcom has this problem, and of course I have it
<kimmern> yuma: used bchunk..it's a vcd in a bin/cue file..with bchunk I got two iso files..one with 0.5mb and another with 780 mb..know u usually can play bin/cue vcd with vlc, but mine won't :(
<shadowhywind> to be honost i dislike the ndiswrapper package for my bcm card, it don't work
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: then you will have to compile ndiswrapper
<shadowhywind> fastbacon i have the bcm4311 card from helk...
<yuma> kimmern: I don't know about that program, but it seems that something broke up
<[cf] nightrid3r> get the kernel headers first then compile
<yuma> kimmern: try again to convert them from cue/bin to iso
<fastbacon> so back to square 1
<shadowhywind> a little patients, and a lot of luck will get the card workin, hehe
<fastbacon> lol
<kimmern> yuma: thats what I explained that I just did..
<fastbacon> so wheres this linux header file at?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: kernel-headers*
<yuma> kimmern: oh sorry, I didn't read the whole conversation before I come
<kimmern> anyone?..convert bin/cue video cd to iso and then mount it? any fancy things you have to do, since the normal approach don't work?
<yuma> kimmern: I think there's some bin2iso or something like that
<yuma> kimmern: I used them in the past, but I can't recall, sorry
<trappist> kimmern: bchunk to convert it, like I said, and ubotu told you how to mount it.
<kimmern> trappist: yeah, but that doesn't work..the bin/cue works in windows, so it should work here..
<xenox> hi
<kimmern> yuma: ok, i'll google that one..
<trappist> kimmern: you have to convert the bin/cue to iso using bchunk.  then you mount the iso using mount.
<xenox> #debian.hu
<fastbacon> so whats the newest version for kernel headers?
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: you need the version that matches your kernel
<fastbacon> learning bit by bit i appreciate you guys patience
<fastbacon> man, i wish this was dos, i would be done by now
<[cf] nightrid3r> fastbacon: yes, but would it keep working
<fastbacon> i dunno, havent used dos in like 10 years
<fastbacon> lol
<kimmern> trappist: once again..i've said a couple of times that I tried that and i wouldn't work..got to iso files from bchunk and I cant mount any of them..
<fastbacon> thanks guys, off to a soccer match
<shadowhywind> OMG! i think i might have found my 64-bit driver for wireless
<mhz> hi all
<mhz> anyone here ever used OpenKiosk ?
* mhz is trying to compile it and make it run...unsuccessfully :(
<kimmern> is it normal to get two iso files when using bchunk to convert bin/cue?
<yuma> kimmern: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#bin2iso
<mhz> else, anyone using Kubuntu 6.10 for internet/cyber cafes?
<ltmon> has anyone here been having troubles with kwallet and kmail since upgrading to Edgy... I have not been able to get the two to speak to each other properly since upgrading.  I have deleted all passwords, kwalletrc and kmailrc and tried reconfiguring from scratch but get no luck.... any ideas?
<mhz> ltmon: hmm, not me, but, however, I would not upgrade to newly _out_of_the_oven systems via APT
<ltmon> mhz: Yeah the apt upgrade was a little painful, but I managed to work my way through all the issues except for this one
<[cf] nightrid3r> shadowhywind: kernel 2.6.17 supports the bcm4318 chip out of the box
<Kubu> hi
<Kubu> does anyone know why i see amsn's text really ugly
<thunderstorm> hi @ all
<trappist> ltmon: there are some outstanding bugs where kwallt doesn't properly store some stuff from kmail, especially ssl certificates
<Search4Lancer> somebody remind me (with a good swift kick to the temple), what's the default file system?
<thunderstorm> i have a question about the x-server xorg
<Search4Lancer> no you don't
<thunderstorm> i have seen in edgy, the process xorg use 0,5 -1 %
<[cf] nightrid3r> Search4Lancer: ext3
<ltmon> trappist: shoudl these bugs be any different in Edgy than in Dapper or Breezy... I have not had any trouble until now
<Search4Lancer> thank you [cf] nightrid3r
<thunderstorm> in dapper it use 20-25%
* Search4Lancer bows down for his kick to the temple
<trappist> ltmon: I had the same problems in dapper - can you be more specific about your problem?
<thunderstorm> what is the reason, that my xserver in dapper use so much cpu-ressources?
* trappist kicks Search4Lancer in the temple per his request
<Search4Lancer> oww you bastard! *cry*
<Search4Lancer> :-D
<trappist> thunderstorm: it's likely that something else is causing it - often something like firefox will hog resources and it will look like X is using them
<Search4Lancer> alright that's all I came for... I don't like lingering, inflates my log files too much
<thunderstorm> trappist: ive test it, i boot blank and dont start any application - the x-server use 20-25%
<ltmon> trappist: Not really... it's been rather inconsistent.  At first I was having kded crash every time kmail tried to access the wallet (as long as it was the first to try to open it).  Then I deleted all my configuration and tried again, but now the wallet just won't integrate.... kmail always asks for a password.  Some others are having the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290612,
<ltmon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285282
<thunderstorm> ltmon: btw, i have it, too
<thunderstorm> (i'm german user :-) )
<JohnFlux> Riddell: doh
<JohnFlux> Riddell: forgot about the meeting
<ltmon> thunderstorm: well it seems that enough people have the issue that it is a real bug and not just me screwing something up... I may as well submit one on launchpad
<mhz> anyone using kubuntu for internet cafes?
<trappist> ltmon: there was also a bug where kded crashes (silently) at startup, which will cause that - can you see kded running?
<joscha_> does anybody use irkick?
<joscha_> it directly forgets all settings i make
<ltmon> trappist: i was having kded crash like that, but it stopped when I removed my kmail/kwallet configuration
<JuJuBee> I need help.  I cannot run users-admin since I upgraded to edgy last night.
<JuJuBee> I can run other system admin tasks.
<trappist> ltmon: so you're sure kded is running right now?
<ltmon> trappist: yep... it's fine
<[cf] nightrid3r> mhz: probably not, cybercafe's use windows cos the clients don't want to use linux
<ltmon> trappist: it's pretty easy to tell when it isn't.... i can't even launch programs
<Samoh9789> hi all, I just installed Kubuntu on a laptop and I was trying to install frozen bubble 2. It appears I need libsdl-perl. How can I install this? thanks
<mhz> [cf] nightrid3r: hehhe, 'used to be like that'. Now it is the time for linux :)
<ltmon> Samoh9789: Either use the package manager (Adept Manager) to install it or type "sudo apt-get install libsdl-perl" at a command line
<trappist> ltmon: I didn't know for weeks that it wasn't running, until I thought to check because kwallet was being funky - if you try to create a new wallet in kwallet, does it work?
<[cf] nightrid3r> mhz: i have tryed to get linux into cybercafe's by installing it on 1 pc but nobody wanted to use it, clients al prefere windoose
<Samoh9789> Itmon, thanks but apt-cache search libsdl-perl doesnt find anything...
<ltmon> i'll give that a go
<ltmon> Samoh9789: It might be in a non-main repository... I'll check
<thunderstorm> can somebody helps me with my x-server problem?
<ltmon> Samoh9789: it's in the universe repository....
<ltmon> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Samoh9789> thanks Itmon, I will go and read that.
<[cf] nightrid3r> thunderstorm: ask
<thunderstorm> i have seen in edgy, the process xorg use 0,5 -1 %
<thunderstorm> in dapper it use 20-25%
<thunderstorm> what is the reason, that my xserver in dapper use so much cpu-ressources?
<ltmon> trappist: It looks like I've had a win... starting up kmail on it's own (i.e. not from within Kontact) then entering passwords etc. then starting up Kontact seemed to make it work.  It seemed kwallet was not allowing kmail to access the wallet, but Kontact was not automatically causing kmail to prompt for access to the wallet.
<[cf] nightrid3r> diffrent version, the code has been changed and goes faster now
<trappist> ltmon: that's pretty dang interesting
<trappist> ltmon: good find!
<danny500> has anybody updated to firefox 2.9 yet?
<thunderstorm> [cf] nightrid3r: how can i use the new xorg in dapper?
<danny500> 2.0*
<trappist> danny500: everybody running edgy has
<danny500> not, me. lol
<[cf] nightrid3r> thunderstorm: depends on your hardware, if you have nvidia or ati card it will be a problem
<thunderstorm> yes, i have a sony notebook with ati-radeon igp-chipset
<danny500> I have extracted it unto my desktop. How do I install it now? What do I type into the terminal?
<danny500> ???
<[cf] nightrid3r> thunderstorm: get the source from x.org an compile your own server
<danny500> How do I install firefox 2?
<[cf] nightrid3r> thunderstorm: or check the repo's for a testing version
<Samoh9789> Itmon, I enabled the univse and multiverse repositories but it still doesnt find libsdl-perl...
<danny500> anybody?
<ltmon> Samoh9789: did you update first (click on the "Fetch Updates" button)
<Samoh9789> Itmon, yes
<ltmon> danny500: If you use Adept Manager to install the package "Firefox" it will install 2.0
<ltmon> Samoh9789: I'll check again....
<Samoh9789> thanks
<danny500> really, hold on I'll try that
<danny500> but it's a tar.gaz
<ltmon> danny500: I'm not talking about the tar.gz.... you don't need it.  It's just in the normal adept manager.
<ltmon> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<felixjet> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: thats a source file, and i think thats way over your head to compile from source
<danny500> no really
<mhz> anyone using openkiosk?
<danny500> I don't see firefox 2.0 in adept
<danny500> now what do I do?
<danny500> huh
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: click on fetch updates
<danny500> ok\
<ltmon> Samoh9789: The filename I have for it is: "pool/universe/s/libsdl-perl_1.20.3-5_i386.deb"... I'm not sure why you haven't got it :(
<[cf] nightrid3r> ltmon: maybe mirror out of sync
<ltmon> [cf] nightrid3r: I'm using the AU mirror... but I can't imagine it being a really recent package
<Samoh9789> Itmon, my mistake, I didn't "Apply" before "Fetch update". I'm new to ubutun/kubuntu though, what does it do really to enable universe ?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ltmon: i cant tell, i just switched over to kubunt last weekend
<danny500> I still don't see Firefox 2.0 in adept
<danny500> now what?
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: what color does the "full upgrade" button have
<danny500> ?
<danny500> on what?
<Samoh9789> Itmon, another question, is it safer to disable these universe multiverse repositories after having installed what I wanted from them ?
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: in adept
<danny500> green
<danny500> no wait I mean blue
<danny500> whats that mean?
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500:  click it and then click apply changes that will update ff
<Samoh9789> it worked, thanks again Itmon.
<ltmon> Samoh9789: I'm not sure... i think it is
<Samoh9789> ok, thanks
<danny500> Y is everything so complicated on Linux?
<mhz_work> nah, danny500
<CVirus> danny500: how is that ?
<danny500> I have been trying to install the game "Cube" for a month now
<danny500> thats bs
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: it's not, you just have to get the basics of the system, it can't be as symple as windows cos linux provides all this extra software
<soulrider> hi everyone!!
<soulrider> danny500: linux is not as hard as it seems
<soulrider> but its not THAT easy either
<soulrider> youll get the han gof it in no time though
<danny500> I know but why couldn't they have set it up to be a click, click, click, click, done thing.
<sveur> I've just installed linux for the first time ever! Edgy, but how do i mount my ntfs drive?
<soulrider> yeah, i know what you mean
<mhz_work> anyone using (or know where I can get help) OpenKiosk
<soulrider> sveur isnt it mounted already ?
<mhz_work> ?
<danny500> right click on the drive and click mount
<zarephath> peeples...
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: thats windows style, just wait till you end up on the CLI and feel the real power of linux
<soulrider> yeah
<danny500> ? whats CLI?
<soulrider> danny500: in windows you cant really use hte command line
<soulrider> and its so powerful, fasta nd easy to use its amazing!
<danny500> whats that?
<soulrider> console
<sveur> i did that, and i think its mounted, but when i open it, it doesnt display any files
<soulrider> sveur you got permissions ?
<zarephath> CLI=command line interface
<danny500> tell it to show hidden files
<zarephath> ls -al
<soulrider> anyone here using conky ?
<zarephath> sveur: Type mount and see if it is mounted
<sveur> in konsole?
<zarephath> svuer: Yes
<[cf] nightrid3r> sveur: ntfs filesystems are problematic under linux, best is to make a small fat32 partition and use that to transfer files from windows to linux
<soulrider> yup
<soulrider> or install ext3 drivers in widnows
<danny500> Windows may suck and all but at least it doesn't take a month to figure out how to start the installation a a simple program
<soulrider> im using the g3-ntfs driver
<soulrider> look for it on ubuntuforums.org
<soulrider> it works pretty well
<zarephath> Indeed...it can be a pain to change the permissions sometimes..
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: true, but what happens to windows if you keep it running 24/7
<soulrider> danny500: dont you think its better to be able to type a line and have the program automatically download and install ?
<sveur> the last line is : /dev/sda2 on /media/bob type ntfs (rw)
<sveur> (it's called bob)
<danny500> nothing, it just keeps running y?
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: yeah right </sarcasm>
<soulrider> anyone here using conky and veryl ?
<danny500> what do you mean?
<sveur> when i try to enter it in konqueror it says "cant enter folder media/bob"
<soulrider> danny500: it simposible for windows not to crash
<soulrider> or run extremelly slow
<danny500> I had windows xp on this machine and It was 2x faster then ubuntu
<soulrider> ive been using kubuntu for 5 months and i clearly see hte difference
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: i have a box next to me with an uptime of over 18 month
<zarephath> sveur: Is it in the format... file://media/bob?
<soulrider> [cf] nightrid3r: you never rebooted it ?
<[cf] nightrid3r> soulrider: nope
<soulrider> fucking hell!
<soulrider> sorry bout the abd word :P
<morphish> don't fix what ain't broken
<danny500> lol
<sveur> no, media:/sda2
<GraWa> hello
<[cf] nightrid3r> soulrider: its a pentium 266 i use as a gateway/router box
<soulrider> :O
<morphish> [cf] nightrid3r: you do realize that once you turn it off it might never turn on again (or at least some fans might not, which well, you know.....)
<zarephath> danny500: No point in trying to push your M$ philosophy here...I actually run windows xp home under Ubuntu on my AMD3200+ and it runs better under linux than it does off its own partition..if you thing M$ is better move the the ##windows I'm a L4m3r channel
<[cf] nightrid3r> morphish: probably :)
<sveur> but when i try file://media/bob i get an error
<morphish> i had a P166 that was like that, ran fbsd, ran fine, never rebooted it till i had glorious idea to make desktop and router run the same thing, installed gentoo, next thing i knew, the P166 had to go in the shed
<soulrider> having a crappy computer running as a router isnt a abd idea :P
<zarephath> sveur: Probably a permissions issue...try going to console and doing sudo -i then change directory and see if you can get to it..
<soulrider> you can add a firewall and everything
<soulrider> you can use it as a dedicated machine for bittorrent or FTP :P
<danny500> Ok, I'll try this one more time. How do I install the game "Cube"? I have it extracted onto my desktop. Now, step three, what do I type into the terminal?
<Hawkwind> danny500: Read the README or INSTALL file that came with it
<zarephath> Heya Hawkwind: :-)
<danny500> If someone has to download this game and do this step be step with me I would really apreciat it
<Hawkwind> zarephath: Hey there
<sveur> zarephath: that works
<danny500> IT DOESN"T HAVE ANY!
<sveur> i can see all my files
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: is it a linux game
<danny500> yes
<Hawkwind> danny500: Where did you download it from ?
<danny500> hold on
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: check the website where it came from instructions should be there
<zarephath> sveur: Kewl...so the reason you can't access it from konqueror is that you are a regular user and it won't let you have access to the directory..you need to add umask=<value> on the line to mount the hard drive...
<sveur> which line?
<danny500> http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/files.php4
<Hawkwind> danny500: Did you download Cube 1 or Cube 2 ?
<zarephath> sveur: However I would recommend you type exit to get back to the sudo prompt..you have supremem root priveleges with the sudo -i command
<[cf] nightrid3r> sveur: or add the user option to /etc/fstab
<danny500> Cube 1
<zarephath> *supreme*
<zarephath> [cf] nightrid3r: that was what I meant to say..thanks
<danny500> Hawkwind: do you have msn messanger?
<Hawkwind> danny500: Absolutely not
<danny500> why not?
<zarephath> danny500: Try kopete and choose your protocol poison
<sveur> nightrider: how do i do that?
<danny500> I still use msn messanger on it
<Hawkwind> danny500: I don't use Windows anything, and haven't for 5+ years
<danny500> ok ok, what do you use to chat with then?
<Hawkwind> danny500: IRC
<danny500> besides this
<danny500> o ok
<danny500> whats your number?
<Hawkwind> My number ?
<zarephath> danny500: kopete will log in to msn
<danny500> yes
<danny500> Hawkwind: what your IRC number?
<Hawkwind> danny500: I just downloaded cube, extracted it and there is a readme.html file you need to read and follow
<Hawkwind> danny500: This *is* IRC
<danny500> I mean, do you have an icq chat thingy?
<Hawkwind> I'm not talking about ICQ or whatever that Windows thing is
<danny500> it's not windows, it's linux
<[cf] nightrid3r> omg this has to go to bash
<zarephath> [cf] nightrid3r: or be bashed not sure which heh
<soulrider> lol
<danny500> ok Hawkwind: do I read the readme.html?
<Hawkwind> danny500: Yes.  It tells you everything you need to know
<danny500> I just opened it and It's not telling me how to install it
<danny500> It's just talking what the game has
<zarephath> sometimes trying to extract gibberish from a n00b..is like doing a gynecological exam without being a gynecologist...I know that thingie does something...heheh
<danny500> very handy
<GraWa> Hello
<zarephath> GraWa: Greets
<danny500> well if these $#%#% linux systems weren't so nOOb it wouldn't be ike doing rocket science!
<CVirus> danny500: just a question ... Are you a retard ?
<danny500> I'm sorry but using linux anything for me is very depresing at times. I really miss windows
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: you realy picked the hardest thing to do on linux, gameing is not linux's trongest point
<zarephath> I can understand not knowing how to use the command line, how to extract a file..but come on not knowing how to read a .html file that explains how to do something..that is hard to swallow..
<danny500> I can read it but it says nothing about installing this game
<CVirus> danny500: cube ?
<danny500> yes
<soulrider> danny500: youre sure its for linux right ?
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: then look on the website, there has to be an instruction page there
<danny500> It's only made for linux
<Dasnipa> whats the website ill look and tell you what you need to do
<CVirus> danny500: just extract it ... its not installable
<danny500> they have nothing to help anybody out
<zarephath> Folks...Hawkwind already stated that the html file does the trick..maybe he didn't read it and assumed I don't know..
<CVirus> danny500: extract the game
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: there is a windows version also, maybe you picked the wrong one
<danny500> your joking right? It will work just after extracting it?
<zarephath> gotta run..thanks for the early entertainment...!
<CVirus> danny500: extract the game .. cd into its directory
<CVirus> danny500: then type ./bin_unix/linux_client
<CVirus> danny500: thats it
<danny500> ok how do I cd it?
<CVirus> danny500: cd cube
<[cf] nightrid3r> aaarrrggghhh
<sveur> how can i give user access to a drive via fstab?
<CVirus> danny500: then type what I just told you
<danny500> sh: cd: cube: No such file or directory now what?
<CVirus> danny500: cd to the directory where you extracted it !!
<danny500> ok hold on
<danny500> it goes to a blank text spot
<danny500> now what?
<CVirus> danny500: type ./bin_unix/linux_client
<CVirus> and hit enter
<danny500> sh-3.1$ cd /home/danny500/Desktop/cube
<danny500> sh-3.1$ ./bin_unix/linux_client
<danny500> init: sdl
<danny500> init: net
<danny500> init: world
<danny500> game mode is ffa/default
<danny500> init: video: sdl
<danny500> init: video: mode
<CVirus> WTF are you doing ?
<danny500> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<danny500> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<danny500> Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)
<CVirus> danny500: what is your graphics card ?
<danny500> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<danny500> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0xb7c80358 ***
<danny500> Aborted
<danny500> sh-3.1$
<danny500> now what?
<danny500> everyting your telling me to do
#kubuntu 2006-11-02
<Hawkwind> Stop pasting to the channel and use pastebin
<CVirus> danny500: why are you freaking pasting here !!
<CVirus> danny500: what is your graphics card ?
<Hawkwind> !pastebin | danny500
<ubotu> danny500: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<danny500> sorry
<danny500> I didn't crash anybody did I?
<CVirus> its okay
<CVirus> danny500: I'll brb in 2 minutes
<danny500> ok
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: what videocard do you have
<danny500> NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] 
<Hawkwind> You need 3d drivers to play cube
<danny500> NVidia Vanta
<danny500> were do I get those?
<Hawkwind> !nvidia | danny500
<ubotu> danny500: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: i guess you'r useing framebuffer now
<danny500> ?
<sveur> help! I need help to edit my fstab to access a disk
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: that also explains why you think linux is slow
<danny500> o so instead of using the graphics card to full potential it's buffering the graphics into the cpu?
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: no, frambuffer is a technology that works even with old 2meg cards
<danny500> I have an 8MB graphics card
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: and is used if linux can't figure out your videocard, as happens with nvidia and ati cards
<morphish> or old as dirt 8MB cards....
<danny500> It work great on windows lol
<CVirus> danny500: and it woll work great on Linux when you install the drivers
<danny500> I've had it running up to 60MB before
<[cf] nightrid3r> hmm opengl on an 8mb card :)
<CVirus> danny500: virues work greatly on windows too
<CVirus> viruses*
<danny500> thats why they have viruse programs
<sveur> [cf] nightrid3r: help! I need help to edit my fstab to access a disk
<[cf] nightrid3r> sveur: you can do that as root
<danny500> with a viruse program there is no need to worry
<sveur> i dont know what to write
<CVirus> danny500: really ? why did blaster hit all the people with anti-virus programs too ?
<[cf] nightrid3r> sveur: open the file and look, things will explain themself
<[cf] nightrid3r> sveur: or try man fstab
<CVirus> danny500: blaster hit me when I had the latest Norton Anti Virus with the latest updates
<sveur> yes, i'm root
<mhz> anyone using openkiosk?
<danny500> what?
<danny500> Norton sucks
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: so does windows
<danny500> AVG is one of the best
<CVirus> danny500: this isnt the correct place to start such a discussion
<danny500> I never had any probs with viruses
<danny500> ok
<CVirus> I'll go get some sleep
<danny500> ok
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: linux isn't that difficult, i know at least 2 authistic's that use it
<[cf] nightrid3r> <-- one of them
<icheyne> hi all - I've got a problem with resolving hostnames after my edgy upgrade
<icheyne> my other machine on my local network can connect to google.com
<icheyne> but my upgraded machine cannot
<icheyne> any ideas?
<sveur> [cf] nightrid3r: how can i find the UUID?
<danny500> It's quet funny cause you make fun of windows but atleast windows doesn't need a help line like this because there aren't as many probs
<icheyne> danny500: there are irc chatrooms for windows help
<danny500> Yeah but noone I know of has ever had a prob with winows
<danny500> ever
<morghanphoenix> I don't suppose there's any way to play quicktime content in linux?
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: the problem is that there is no linux as is, every distro is different so its a litlebit harder to install software or make a universal installer
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: and it takes some time before games are available in the distro's repo for instalation
<danny500> ok
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: on the other hand, useing linux will teach you allot about computers and stuff
<danny500> and thats why only 1 % of the computer world is made out of Linux distro's
<danny500> facts hurt eh
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: right, most people don't want to lear
<notech> run games on the OS they were designed for or get a game console
<andre_> oi
<[cf] nightrid3r> learn*+
<danny500> they shouldn't have to
<notech> 1%, heh. thats a joke
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: oh, so you never learned how to read and write
<andre_> my max screen resolution is 800x600@60 HZ
<apokryphos> andre_: check the FAQ
<mhz> anyone using openkiosk?
<andre_> where?
<morghanphoenix> anyone know if there's a way to play quicktime?
<danny500> a computer is something that you should be able to just hope on and chat with their buddies or find info on the web or play games or what ever, not take 6 months to learn how to use the damn thing!
<danny500> ok
<ExodusC> Can anyone help me for a sec?
<morghanphoenix> It should be both danny
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: nice dream :)
<danny500> why does computing have to be so hard?
<danny500> computing should be a fun thing
<apokryphos> it is :D
<notech> its not,you just don't want to put in any effort
<andre_> this is an BIOS error
<danny500> not a "throw my computer out the window" thing
<yuma> danny500: what are you trying to convince us?
<andre_> Bicho Ignorante Operando o Sistema
<morghanphoenix> I think windows is much more difficult personally.
<ExodusC> I mounted my other HDD with Windows on it to mnt/win -- I just made the folder.... I don't know how to unlock it, or get the permissions changed to allow Konquerer to access it
<yuma> andre_: hehehe
<sveur> [cf] nightrid3r: how can i find the UUID?
<danny500> why, clicking next to hard for you?
<[cf] nightrid3r> sveur: i have no idea :(
<andre_> you umperstanded...
<notech> danny500: even your trolling shows no effort since you don't even have correct facts
<morghanphoenix> Ever tried to actually set up windows?
<ExodusC> =/
<danny500> yeah, it took me 10 minutes
<sveur> [cf] nightrid3r: can i get root access in konqueror?
<[cf] nightrid3r> sveur: nope
<apokryphos> sveur: you should generally avoid it, but if you need to: kdesu konqueror
<morghanphoenix> Really? Using the cd that came with your computer?
<Lam_> where can i get konqueror plugins
<danny500> yeah
<morghanphoenix> That's not a reall windows install
<angasule> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<notech> lol, 10 minutes is a joke too. no windows installs in 10 minutes
<apokryphos> Lam_: like....
<angasule> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> angasule: investigate in /msg
<ExodusC> [cf] nightrid3r: Any idea how to unlock a folder and give my user account permission so I can view this mounted HDD in Konquerer?
<[cf] nightrid3r> notech: yes, windows 2.0 does :)
<angasule> apokryphos: sorry, didn't know it worked
<danny500> Times had to install windows=1, time had to install Ubuntu=14 and counting
<dragonflyseven> I have installed unrar-free, but I still cant unzip .rars. Any idea why?
<morghanphoenix> The CDs that come with your computer are allready set up for your computer, simplified for the masses.
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: what's the error?
<apokryphos> you may need unrar-nonfree
<[cf] nightrid3r> ExodusC: chmod 777 /mnt/point if you are the only one useing the computer
<apokryphos> [cf] nightrid3r: huh? That'd be a really bad way of going about it
* morghanphoenix formatted my hard drive on the phone with M$ tech support, been on linux ever since.
<[cf] nightrid3r> apokryphos: i know :(
<notech> danny500: well, you'll keep installing until you decide that putting a bit of effort is worth it. enjoy
<apokryphos> mount point permissions should be set using mount or fstab
<yuma> [cf] nightrid3r: isn't better to add an entry in fstab with users as option?
<[cf] nightrid3r> yuma: thats what i told him before
<dragonflyseven> It says that "The utility unrar is not in your PATH."
<angasule> ugh, the opengl manpages aren't available as a package? what's with that?
<danny500> I have waisted 64 hours in the last two weeks on my Ubuntu, what do you mean effort?
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: can you paste the output of dpkg -L unrar-free?
<apokryphos> danny500: what's the problem?
<Dink> i had to install both unrar-free and unrar for it to work
<danny500> EVERYTHING!
<yuma> danny500: you're wasting about 1~2 hours now...
<apokryphos> danny500: very descriptive
<notech> danny500: cuz there is no need to reinstall. learn to fix whatever issues you have...oh, that's right, you won't
<danny500> exactly
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: if you expect to learn everything about linux in 2 weeks you have a big problem
<danny500> because noone knows how to install this #$%^#% game.
<dragonflyseven> apokryphos: Do I need to pastebin it, or can I do it here? It is like 12 lines.
<danny500> I've been using Ubuntu for a year now
<apokryphos> danny500: Linux isn't really the ideal environment for gaming (unfortunately)
<morghanphoenix> What game, I logged on after this started.
<ExodusC> [cf] nightrid3r: Says it is a Read Only Filesystem
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: pastebin please
<apokryphos> (always)
<Dink> dragonflyseven, install both unrar and unrar-free
<morghanphoenix> Try Vendetta Online
<notech> danny500: a game? rofl, you reinstall the OS cuz of a game? heh, thats funny
<morghanphoenix> Great Game.
<danny500> no
<morghanphoenix> Wjat game was it?
<[cf] nightrid3r> danny500: this is a general kubuntu channel, just try to ask microsoft for help with and adobe program
<andre_> konqueror is a few slow...
<danny500> Cube
<ExodusC> [cf] nightrid3r: I can access it as root, but I want to move alot of stuff over to this Linux install, and I'd like to be able to use Konqueror
<morghanphoenix> Cube comes in a binary, unpack and click.
<yuma> what's the problem with it? I could play it in the past without so much trouble
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: nevermind, I did it on packages.ubuntu.com
<danny500> were do I get the Binary?
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: the command you have to use is unrar-free
<dragonflyseven> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29804/
<yuma> danny500: go to the homepage of the project
<morghanphoenix> You have to check your deps too
<[cf] nightrid3r> ExodusC: if the stuff is already on the disk tou can just copy it to your linux install
<dragonflyseven> The command? I am using Ark. Do I have to change some setting?
<morghanphoenix> if you're missing stuff it needs it won't run.
<andre_> sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<ExodusC> [cf] nightrid3r: This is on another HDD, and it is just giving me "Folder Locked" and that user doesn't have permission to access
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: try making a symlink to unrar then
<andre_> monitorrange: 30-54, 50-120
<yuma> dragonflyseven: have you something in /usr/bin/unrar, because you can make a link
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: ln -s /usr/bin/unrar-free /usr/bin/unrar
<morghanphoenix> I like the vo installer, shell script that checks all your deps, gets everything and installs it with one click.
<Lam_> wow katapult is freakin' sweet
<apokryphos> it's nice, yeah :)
<ExodusC> [cf] nightrid3r: Should I have to execute the chmod with -R?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ExodusC: you must add the users option to the dev line in etc/fstab then do mount -o /dev/harddiskpartition remount
<dragonflyseven> I don't have a /usr/bin/unrar.
<Lam_> apokryphos: i was just wondering if there was a general site i could go to for konqueror plugins.  i want to see what is available before i dedicate myself to a firefox switch
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: ln -s /usr/bin/unrar-free /usr/bin/unrar
<yuma> dragonflyseven: read what apokryphos told you
<apokryphos> Lam_: I really don't think there are many; have you checked konqueror.org?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ExodusC: or chown the mount point (might break things)
<arriesp> ola
<dragonflyseven> I am sorry, I am lost. Do I copy "-s /usr/bin/unrar-free /usr/bin/unrar"
<steveire> Does gnome have an equivalent to kparts? I think parts are a great idea.
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: in a terminal (alt+f2 -> konsole) type sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar-free /usr/bin/unrar
<morghanphoenix> So nobody knows if I can get quicktime to play, doesn't seem like it but I wanted to check anyways.
<yuma> morghanphoenix: are you sure you can't?
<danny500> I think theres an VLC codec for realtime
<[cf] nightrid3r> morghanphoenix: apple might be able to tell you
<danny500> try that
<apokryphos> morghanphoenix: have you checked the FAQ?
<Lam_> apokryphos: i'll give that a shot. thanks
<dragonflyseven> Oh, I thought that was in, not ln. Thank you. It is working now! Thank you apokryphos!
<apokryphos> cool :)
<morghanphoenix> Can't find any, everything I find says apple hasn't released one, was looking for an unofficial alternative. Not the first time I
<yuma> well, anyone knows if there's something broken in the last upgrade that makes unable to fullscreen a window in OpenGL?
<morghanphoenix> I've heard VLC
<apokryphos> dragonflyseven: just installing unrar-nonfree instead of unrar-free would've been a fix too, but good to try to use free formats :)
<apokryphos> morghanphoenix: look at the FAQ
<morghanphoenix> Need to look that one up.
<yuma> morghanphoenix: the win32 codecs doesn't have any soluton to that?
<danny500> yeah, it can play almost any media file type
<danny500> no
<danny500> the win32 is for wma and wmv and stuff like that
<morghanphoenix> I think it does rm too
<danny500> realtime is an apple product
<morghanphoenix> But not quicktime.
<morghanphoenix> I'm going to check vlc now
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<danny500> I have VLC, it works great but It's a little jumpy if you have an old cpu
<yuma> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/codecs-status.html
<apokryphos> And w32codecs does include Quicktime plugins
<danny500> yeah mplayer might work to
<yuma> quicktime is supported by the mplayer binary codecs packages
<morghanphoenix> I have an athlon, seems to handle everything I've given it so far just fine, including 3d games.
<yuma> danny500: that's the win32 codecs packages, no?
<[cf] nightrid3r> libquicktime is in the repo's :)
<danny500> for what?
<danny500> have you tried xine player?
<danny500> or xfmedia
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, I'm using xine and mplayer at the moment, and libquicktime is not in my repos.
<apokryphos> !info libquicktime
<ubotu> Package libquicktime does not exist in any distro I know
<danny500> try KMplayer
<apokryphos> morghanphoenix: is it really that hard to check the FAQ though? :)
<morghanphoenix> I get no hits on a search for quicktime, and maybe I wasn't looking in the right place, but I didn't find it in the faq.
<morghanphoenix> only reference I found was under restricted formats.
<apokryphos> morghanphoenix: ctrl+f -> quicktime
<yuma> MP3/Divx/DVDs/Quicktime/Realmedia/Flash/Java
* apokryphos notices something
<apokryphos> yes.....! Mention of Quicktime
<[cf] nightrid3r> morghanphoenix: libquicktime4linux
<danny500> how do you do that? (* apokryphos notices something)
<apokryphos> [cf] nightrid3r: the package in the repo has an annoying 0 at the end :P
<apokryphos> !info libquicktime0
<ubotu> libquicktime0: library for reading and writing Quicktime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.7-0.6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Hawkwind> danny500: /me Your word(s)
<apokryphos> though w32codecs package is probably going to be better
<[cf] nightrid3r> apokryphos: yeah i know :(
<danny500> *danny500 going out
<danny500> didn't work oh well nvm
<Hawkwind> danny500: /me Going out  You have to use /me
<andre_> help
<danny500> huh?
<andre_> when I click in Monitor and video icon in systemsettings as root
<Hawkwind> /me Going out
* Hawkwind Going out <~~Gives you that
* danny500 going out
<andre_> it says what this module is broken
<danny500> oh
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, as I said before, followed the restricted formats thing and it doesn't work.
<danny500> I see
<yuma> morghanphoenix: I always use the essential codecs from the mplayer homepage
* danny500 lol
<andre_> this work as normal user
<apokryphos> morghanphoenix: w32codecs is installed?
<andre_> but is does not apply the changes
<morghanphoenix> yes, and functioning for wmv & wma.
<andre_> and when i find monitor at kcontrol
* danny500 retarded windows user lol
<apokryphos> morghanphoenix: what player are you using?
<andre_> it backs for start page
<yuma> morghanphoenix: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<morghanphoenix> mplayer, switched from kaffeine after it wasn't working for that one.
<morghanphoenix> already there yuma, thanks
<apokryphos> morghanphoenix: try kaffeine again
<danny500> is there an apple version of wine?
<andre_> some1 know why this happens?
<andre_> CroosOverMac
<yuma> morghanphoenix: I think that's nothing to do with mplayer, I got the impression you can use the mplayer codecs with every player
<danny500> o ok
<andre_> but is paid
<yuma> hmmm, I don't know...
<danny500> o, go figure
<apokryphos> yuma: pretty much, yes.
<yuma> so that's it, try to put the codecs in a /usr/lib/win32 or somewhere near that directory
<apokryphos> there shouldn't be a need for that, really
<apokryphos> w32codecs from the 3rd party repo should have all the necessary things
<jeroenvrp> hey why can't I format a partition with systemsettings (edgy)?
<yuma> apokryphos: I can't tell, because I think I don't use those... I think it's a kind of mania I got in the past
<danny500> for QT info go to http://lists.apple.com/archives/Streaming-server-dev/2005/Feb/msg00013.html
<kaflan> hi, what i shoud to do, to get Language applet in KDE?
<flaccid> !ghostscript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghostscript - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !gs
<ubotu> gs: Transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 8.50-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 48 kB
<danny500> kaflan: go to Adept and look up the language you want to use
<andre_> apt-get install kde-i18n-YOURLANGUAGE
<danny500> then install it
<kaflan> hmm
<danny500> or you can do that
<kaflan> i dont want to change language in kde
<kaflan> i want only keyboard switcher layout
<danny500> then what do you want then?
<danny500> o ok
<yuma> well, good night/evening/morning everyone, I'm off to my bed.
<danny500> why, what type of keyboard you have?
<jeroenvrp> how to format a partition?!
<danny500> american english
<jeroenvrp> with a gui?
<kaflan> i have english, but i need to use russian
<kaflan> and keep english too
<danny500> so you have an english keyboard but want it to type out in russian
<kaflan> and in english too
<danny500> I would suggest you just use an online translator
<jeroenvrp> shadowraven: ping
<kaflan> i have english / russian keyboard
<[cf] nightrid3r> kaflan: install support for russion and then you can swith in the control panel
<danny500> oh it does both
<kaflan> y
<danny500> nm
<kaflan> [cf] nightrid3r: i did not need whole russian support, i need only keyborad switching
<kaflan> applet
<danny500> yeah, do what [cf] nightrid3r said
<kaflan> i can switch keyboard now, but i need only indicator
<danny500> it comes with a shot cut key to
<bubu1uk> kaflan: u can set it up in control panel
<cpk1> how do you get the change log of apps with apt?
<[cf] nightrid3r> kaflan: kkbswitch
<kaflan> bubu1uk: layout indicator?
<danny500> don't you see a little flag on your application bar?
<kaflan> couse not
<kaflan> i`m not so nooby ;)
<danny500> ok
<danny500> haha
<kaflan> :P
<danny500> :p
<[cf] nightrid3r> kaflan: kkbswitch will let you switch keyboard settings
<bubu1uk> kaflan: yeah, that little flag in systray. u can setup it  in control center
<kaflan> where in control panel it is?
<danny500> the flag will show which language your currentl using, thats why I asked
<bubu1uk> Regional and language
<danny500> is KDE setup like ubuntu?
<kaflan> thx a lot
<bubu1uk> kaflan: and than choose keyboard layout
<[cf] nightrid3r> kaflan: or try xxkb
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, it's installed, and I have the firefox and moxilla plug-ins set up in my preferances, still nothing but a greay screen in the quicktime window.
* danny500 goes and spends another 6 hours instlling cube
<mhz> anyone using openkiosk or any .deb kind solution?
<Emess> whenever i login, i get windows coming up from a previous session, but i closed those windows weeks ago and everytime i login theyr back,  especiall konqueror and konsole ones, any ideas?
<[cf] nightrid3r> morghanphoenix: create a link from the ff plugins dir to the codec
<word> Anyone have any experience with audacity and segmentation faults?
<[cf] nightrid3r> Emess: in system settings -- advances -- session manager you can change this
<morghanphoenix> Okay, how do I create a link when I don't have permissions for /usr?
<Emess> no, i want it to savemy sessions, but not reopen windows that were closed before i logged out
<[cf] nightrid3r> morghanphoenix: sudo
<Emess> its remembering stuff that shouldnt be there
<dragonflyseven> Every once in a while my sound gets all skippy and crackly. This really irritates me. I have given up on fixing it, but I noticed that when I restart the XServer, it gets better. I presume that this is because it also restarts the sound driver or whatever, so my question is this; is there a way to restart the sound server/driver without restarting the X?
* bubu1uk is stupid
<icheyne> has anyone tried automatix2 or easyubuntu with Edgy - which one is better?
* bubu1uk is tryin to boot dvd in only CD drive
<icheyne> I had trouble with easyubuntu last time, so I'm nervous this time around...
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<icheyne> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ (currently down!); for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<sveur> How can i edit a textfile in konsole?
<LjL> sveur: nano filename
<apokryphos> sveur: with a text-line editor; nano or vim (more advanced usage)
<icheyne> !automatix2
<[cf] nightrid3r> sveur: nano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icheyne> ok thanks
<icheyne> I'll stick to manual approach
<icheyne> last time I got burned
<apokryphos> !automatix2 is <alias> automatix
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<LjL> good idea icheyne
<icheyne> :(
<icheyne> ok thanks guys
<icheyne> cya later
<apokryphos> icheyne: the FAQ is very helpful
<icheyne> apokryphos: thanks I'll check it out :)
<Emess> mmm windows came back even after i closed tehm again
<captainbraille> my wife told Konqueror not to save passwords, how do I undo and fix that?
<apokryphos> captainbraille: fire up the wallet manager: kwalletmanager
<apokryphos> captainbraille: presuming you're using kwallet
<captainbraille> apokryphos, yup using kwallet, okay the KDE Wallet Manager window is up
<apokryphos> and edit the configuration in there
<faked_> Hey, when I try to open specific applications(like limewire, certain songs[not all, just some O.o] , etc) my computer locks up and I have to restart. Anyone know what gives?
<manchicken> Where's the default Xmodmap?
<apokryphos> faked_: bad java version?
<apokryphos> manchicken: the command or file?
<manchicken> file
<apokryphos> manchicken: if there's not one in your home, create one: ~/.Xmodmap
<apokryphos> it'll be detected on X startup
<manchicken> apokryphos: So where's it mapping my Alt_R to something funky?
<apokryphos> probably not got anything to do with xmodmap; probably kde
<faked_> I dunno, how would I figure it out? or fix it?
<manchicken> Nope.  It's at the xev level.
<captainbraille> apokryphos I don't think I'm finding it
<apokryphos> manchicken: how do you know?
<apokryphos> faked_: dpkg -l|grep sun gives?
<faked_> 'cause like, some songs open, whatever player I use, but other songs my computer freezes. same thing with video and applications, some work, some don't
<apokryphos> if it's more than a few lines please pastebin
<faked_> okay one sec
<apokryphos> manchicken: how do you know?
<manchicken> apokryphos: Because I did xev.
<apokryphos> so?
<apokryphos> that doesn't tell you that kde isn't interfering
<faked_> pastebin?
<manchicken> KDE doesn't change what the key code is mapped to IIRC.
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<Dink> !pastebin
<manchicken> The key code isn't mapped to Alt_R
<apokryphos> manchicken: what funky things is it doing?
<manchicken> It's getting mapped to ISO_Level3_Shift
<faked_> !pastebin
<faked_> well the bot isn't telling me what pastebin is, so anyone care to explain? >_>
<apokryphos> manchicken: try to override it in your ~/.xmodmap
<apokryphos> !test
<apokryphos> ubotu: wake up
<apokryphos> dang, the bot has died
<apokryphos> faked_: www.paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<faked_> Firefox can't find the server at www.paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<cpk1> !paste
<cpk1> he is still dead...
<apokryphos> cpk1: server that he's on must've crashed
<cpk1> pastebin.ca
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<faked_> well there he is >_>
<apokryphos> cool
<ubotu> Failed.
<faked_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29811/
<apokryphos> odd, looks fine
<apokryphos> try using frostwire instead
<apokryphos> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<faked_> that's what i use
<faked_> what, did i say limewire by mistake?
<faked_> >_>
<apokryphos> hm, I really don't know I'm afraid
<apokryphos> you could see if anyone in #ubuntu has had the same problem
<faked_> i'll check it out
<faked_> thanks for tryin
<cpk1> faked_: is it mp3 or flac or what?
<faked_> mp3s
<cpk1> that makes you lock up
<faked_> i dunno what video format
<cpk1> and you are sure you completely lock? you cant even get a tty?
<faked_> complete lock
<faked_> wait no.. not mp3s..
<faked_> the files that are locking are .wavs
<cpk1> do the same .wavs make you lock up no matter what player you use?
<faked_> Yeah
<captainbraille> my wife told Konqueror not to save passwords, how do I undo and fix that?
<faked_> and also, when I open specific movies, it freezes
<cpk1> so maybe they are bad .wavs?
<cpk1> and bad movies?
<faked_> so bad that they would lock the computer up?
<faked_> I didn't know that could happen >_>
<cpk1> well have they worked with anything else?
<manchicken> Ah ha!  It's xkb!
<faked_> and that still doesn't explain why frostwire suddenly started failing
<cpk1> it is kind of odd that they lock you up though
<faked_> well this computer's always had a bit of a niche for special cases >_>
<sync350> quick question: on openoffice word processor... i have a header with a name and page number field on every page, but i need to remove it from the first page.  How can I remove it without effecting the other headers?
<faked_> sync: I'm not sure, but i think if you just make the header on the 2nd page, it'll affect all the pages beyond that but not the first page
<cpk1> sync350: good question, my incredibly anal professor just complained to me about having my header span all my pagers on my paper instead of just having it on the first one...
<sync350> faked_: aighty, thanks, ill try that
<cpk1> she also didnt like the fact that the header wasnt an inch from the top...
<mhz> anyone using openkiosk or any .deb kind solution?
<sync350> hmm.... faked_: that didn't seem to work :(
<sync350> YES! i figured it out!
<sync350> cpk1: for refrence... right click the page, then click page... check the boxes for headers on and same for left/right (so that both are checked) ... then go to format -> styles and formatting, and click the icon for page styles.  double click First Page, and the header on the first page should go away.,  i know your problem was the opposate (wanting the header only on first page) but if you play around with that, you may find it
<cpk1> sync350: alright thanks
<sync350> no prob :)
* DeadSouL selamlar
<ryanakca> what package provides libgobject-2.0?
<astronaute> hello all
<leandir> hi everybody
<willreed03> what is a good easy to use graphical FTP server?
<leandir> is it normal that last.fm on Amarok actually DEVORES cpu speed?
<leandir> filezilla
<leandir> willreed03: filezilla
<willreed03> ok
<willreed03> thanks
<redtricycle> I don't think that's normal, leandir..I'm using it
<redtricycle> devour, 70%+?
<leandir> about 100%...of 1,8 Ghz
<astronaute> someone can help me compile frozen-bubble 2.0 on amd64 please ?
<leandir> every time I try to use last.fm my laptop goes nuts
<astronaute> http://pastebin.ca/233603
<astronaute> think i have glib2.0 error
<mhz> anyone using openkiosk or any .deb kind solution?
<leandir> mhz: for what?
<mhz> leandir: internet cafe server and client
<seishinbyou> Yes!  Wine now working under Kubuntu edgy!
<seishinbyou> sort of
<mhz> leandir: I have tried unsuccesfully to compil any of them
<leandir> mhz: I do NOT know how to compile ;-)
<mhz> leandir: are you using openkiosk?
<leandir> mhz: no
<Emess> mmm, suddenly my windows partition cant be read, any ideas? konqueror says "Could not enter folder /media/sda1"
<redtricycle> What did you try so far?
<leandir> once it happened because somewhere I had redefined the win partition
<seishinbyou> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /media/sda1 (where # is the # of your Win part)
<leandir> ah wait Emess
<seishinbyou> or something like that
<leandir> did you close windows properly?
<Emess> i havent used windows in months, not since i got photoshop to rn in wine
<leandir> 'cause you will not be able to mount it if you had closed it umproperly
<Emess> it jsut stopped, i also noticed that ksessionmanager wa crashing whenn im in  and xgl session
<willreed03> filezilla is for windows
<leandir> not only
<leandir> and in any case
<leandir> wine functions pretty well
<leandir> (the beta 3 is for linux too :) )
<willreed03> alright
<astronaute> please guys, is it possible to install frozen-bubble 2.0 on kubuntu edgy 64 ????
<leandir> no idea for amarok?
<willreed03> dammit i have to go work
<willreed03> sigh
<seishinbyou> There is gftp too for graphical ftp...but it is a bit meh, I guess
<leandir> astronaute: I do not even know what it is
<leandir> sorry
<willreed03> gftp huh
<astronaute> leandir:  the game
<willreed03> ill give that a try as well
<astronaute> small game with multi support
<astronaute> http://pastebin.ca/233603
<leandir> there is version 1 in the repos
<astronaute> http://i.iinfo.cz/r/photos/games/frozen_bubble/2.png
<leandir> btw, no one knows what to check for amarok/last.fm?
<astronaute> leandir:  i know, i need 2.0 for multiplayer, to play with my gf in local network
<astronaute> =))
<leandir> it really annoys me at the very least
<astronaute> i have source
<astronaute> but it refuses to compile
<leandir> no idea sorry
<astronaute> dunno why
<astronaute> can you look at pastebin please ?
<astronaute> http://pastebin.ca/233603
<leandir> I do NOT know how to compile
<Emess> leandir: i only need it to access some files in amarok
<Emess> iv also had a problem with session manager crashing and kaffeine refuses to open, any ideas?
<leandir> Emess: what do you mean? I need last.fm as a radio...
<Emess> like for kaffeine, the icon bounces and then disappears after a bit without it opening, and kaffeine --verbose does nothing
<astronaute> damn kubuntio, there is always some problem to install softs
<leandir> kaffeine works
<astronaute> on 64
<Emess> leandir: oh, i was talking about my system not working right, kaffeine broke :(
<leandir> Emess: if nothing functions, wipe away the conf folder in /home and reinstall
<leandir> I guess :)
<JuJuBee> I upgraded to edgy last night and now when I try to run "sudo users-admin" , I get this error... (users-admin:8094): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The name org.freedesktop.SystemToolsBackends was not provided by any .service files
<redtricycle> haha
<redtricycle> "boobs"
<redtricycle> sorry
<redtricycle> =P
<JuJuBee> =P
<JuJuBee> right back at ya... :)
<redtricycle> yyeaaah
<redtricycle> edgy has this weird bug
<redtricycle> where it won't let you edit partition tables manually
<redtricycle> if you have xp dual boot
<redtricycle> or ntfs dual boot
<morphish>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ is something i can keep clean, right?
<morphish> redtricycle: you mean from installer?
<morphish> gui one i mean
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, no takers on my "boobs" problem ;)
<ToyMan> hmm. is there a way to change the default language after installation?
<morphish> i have no idea what users-admin is, so i can only offer to use adduser or useradd
<ToyMan> I have a spanish-speaking customer, and don't speak spanish
<JuJuBee> morphish : it is the gui users and groups administrator  from system settings...
<redtricycle> Yes, morphish
<redtricycle> from installer
<redtricycle> but you can install if you wipe the whole harddrive
<redtricycle> I haven't seen any fixes for it, so I'll just bear with it until fiesty comes out..
<redtricycle> unless they dont fix it again
<morphish> redtricycle: i had to use alternate CD to even install on a logical partition for /
<redtricycle> Ahh
<redtricycle> is that what you did?
<morphish> redtricycle: use the text cd and enjoy edgy ;)
<redtricycle> I'm in edgy, but I had to wipe
<redtricycle> that's good to know, thanks
<redtricycle> I was about to switch back to slackware
<redtricycle> -_-
<Eightball-DH> Sup guys.
<redtricycle> my first distro was slack, and that was like...
<Eightball-DH> I'm having some problems
<redtricycle> jeez, five years ago?
<redtricycle> it turned me off to linux
<redtricycle> kubuntu got me back in
<Admiral_Chicago> Eightball-DH: ask
<Eightball-DH> I have a windows partition and a blank partition for kubuntu
<morphish> redtricycle: slackware seems to have that effect, i tried SuSE next, which worked fine, then took a tumble over redhat, dev'ed for gentoo, dev'ing for smgl, and use kubuntu now on an alternate box, it's nice
<Eightball-DH> But when I put the kubuntu disc in it doesn't work.
<Eightball-DH> It hangs on "booting the kernal"
<Admiral_Chicago> Eightball-DH: did you do a checksum?
<sync350> hey how do i set up a mic?
<leandir> noone knows for amarok?
<leandir> and last.fm
<Eightball-DH> Hmmmmm...
<morphish> Eightball-DH: it did that too me, i added noapic to kernel commandline (although from where it hung i was expecting that option to not have an effectyet)
<Eightball-DH> No, I haven't tried to checksum the iso...
<Eightball-DH> What's "noapic"?
<xsacha> could have been bad burn?
<redtricycle> amarok isn't showing my chinese id3 tags
<Eightball-DH> I did burn like four different disks, at least one of which was the utility or non-standard iso
<redtricycle> anyway to have it read different encodings?
<morphish> Eightball-DH: if the checksum is ok, try noapic on kernel commandline, turns off apic, since some boxes don't like it, had to remaster an install ISO for a user who couldn;t boot anything, till i added it for him (odly my syslinux is refusing adding of options :/
<paulw> leandir: have you checked on #amarok?
* ubuntu waves to everyone.
<redtricycle> which server, paulw?
<xsacha> i think that channel is dead
<redtricycle> nevermind
<redtricycle> =/
<redtricycle> take out the question mark, sacha
<xsacha> i know
<astronaute> Can someone tell me is it is possible to install 32bits programs on kubuntu edgy 64 ???? (on gentoo64 its done easy with emulation)
<Emess> still cant open my sda, could it be a dbus problem?
<leandir> paulw: no thanks :)
<xsacha> last time i went to it anyway
<leandir> good day
<xsacha> yes astronaute, use linux32
<sync350> anyone got any info about seting up a mic?
<paulw> np
<astronaute> xsacha: eh how to use it please ? where to get it, (nothing in apt-get)
<xsacha> yes, it's in apt-get
<xsacha> !linux32 | astronaute
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In component main, is extra. Version 1-3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<xsacha> you'll need the libs as well, but i think adept installs those as dependant for you
<astronaute> xsacha:  sorry my adept was slow, right its there
<z3cka> what is the best way to fix a broken kubuntu updrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<seishinbyou> when my upgrade failed, I backed up all important data and did a clean install
<z3cka> hmmm... i'm unfortunatly not that smart
<seishinbyou> It's not that difficult a process; first backup any data you were working on, then boot off the Kubuntu Edgy CD and do a fresh install
<seishinbyou> I had the OS and my development environment up and running in an hour
<astronaute> xsacha:  is this correct please ? error :/ http://pastebin.ca/233640
<z3cka> yes i have gigs and gigs of stuff stuck with a broken boot sequence
<xsacha> errm astronaute, it's in adept...
<astronaute> xsacha:  not 2.0
<xsacha> oh
<z3cka> i followed the directions to "Upgrading from 6.06 LTS" at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<astronaute> xsacha:  multiplayer support =)
<astronaute> best game ever, so my gf want to play with me in local network =)
<xsacha> when installing, you don't use linux32 make :P just make it like normal but make sure you have the 32-bit libraries in lib32
<Eightball-DH> Could someone recommend a good checksum program?
<astronaute> xsacha:  normal make : http://pastebin.ca/233603
<astronaute> i think im missing something
<xsacha> the 32-bit libraries
<astronaute> duinno how to emulate this stuff, is there any tutorial please ?
<morphish> astronaute: to use 32bit apps in a 64bit system, either find the 32bit (s)chroot guide on the forums, or if you are feeling comfortable adding something to /etc/ld.so.conf just unpack a tarball full of 32bit libs and point your ld.so.sonf there
<z3cka> by changing all the instances of "dapper" to "edgy" in my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<morphish> astronaute: that tarball would preferable go under /opt for easy cleanup
<astronaute> morphish: yes i understand, where to get it that tarball ? =)
<xsacha> it's pretty easy to just stick the 32-bit libraries in lib32 -- it's all setup to work that way
<z3cka> now it will not boot past the screen refreash of the slpash screen
<morphish> astronaute: sec
<astronaute> xsacha:  same question, where to get them ?
<astronaute> i will need 32b support for quake3, teamspeak client
<xsacha> should have been a package you downloaded in adept.. i thought it was a dependancy
<astronaute> so im open to all
<astronaute> xsacha:  no, it is standalone game source i have
<xsacha> no astronaute, the 32-bit libraries..
<xsacha> you should have: ia32-libs*
<xsacha> there is ia32-libs-sdl in there
<meatwad64> is lame not in the?e apt repositories anymor
<meatwad64> oops
<meatwad64> i can't find any binaries for lame in the apt repo
<astronaute> is it safe to take all ia32-libs* ??
<xsacha> yes
<xsacha> but you probably only need main one and sdl one
<felixjet> whats the Kmix control for "what you heard"
<felixjet> i need to record audio from streaming but the KRec points to in line, and i need "what you heard"
<felixjet> anyone know?
<astronaute> xsacha:  done
<xsacha> ok try compile now
<paulw> Eightball-DH: what are you using to burn your iso?  k3b will auto checksum.
<xsacha> he used windows -- pretty sure :)
<Eightball-DH> I was using DeepBurner.  In windows.
<Eightball-DH> :(
<manchicken> Anybody know how to restore kabc from backup?
<paulw> Oh, no idea for windows
<Eightball-DH> I might have found a solution though.  Thanks.
<astronaute> xsacha:  i have same error
<astronaute> normal ?
<xsacha> no, maybe your library directory is pointing to wrong one
<manchicken> Sweet.  That wasy easy
<firegirl> does anyone know how to work with gstramers?
<firegirl> streamers*
<firegirl> gstreamers**
<tk_> hello
<tk_> I have a question about swat : i have installed the package und have tryt to connect to swat http daemon with http://localhost:901 but i become a timeout how can  i start the swat daemon if they are stopped ?
<win_x_prts> tk_, you dont want to use swat
<TIger_IT> How can i enable udma7 mode? please........Ive tried in several ways!
<tk_> why ?
<win_x_prts> password travels clear text on the wire
<win_x_prts> or wireless
<tk_> its only localhost
<win_x_prts> anyway the info you need is on the samba how to collection at http://samba.org documentation section
<win_x_prts> why not use text editor?
<ironfroggy> do aim:, icq:, etc protocols work?
<tk_> i am despaired to config samba with the editor , the result is that i can see the shares on Win machines but cannt connect ... i have use a basic basic configuration ...but it wont be working
<win_x_prts> swat info at http://us5.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html  you can always ask for help in #samba
<win_x_prts> :)
<manchicken> How do you make the size of an external task bar independent from the panel itself?
<lters_> any tips on using irda
<lters_> !irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meatwad64> hello?
<beemer> hey all - anyone know how to get a nforce chipset working in edgy?  If I do an lspci, i get several "unknown" items all related to nforce
<beemer> heya meatwad
<meatwad64> i think my laptop is nforce 3
<meatwad64> what do people here use for cd ripping?
<beemer> one sec meat, i'll get you a link for that
<ToyMan> so does the disk partition tool work in the edgy install now?
<ToyMan> I'm trying to do a dual boot system, but I've been reading about fatal bugs in the disk partioner in edgy
<meatwad64> ToyMan: i guess i was lucky i had it re-partition my windows disk
<beemer> meatwad - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183125hp?t=25151
<ashridah> hey. anyone know where i can get updated kopete packages for edgy? ICQ's kinda broken in kopete's current version.
<ToyMan> meatwad64: and it worked fine?
<m4jqp> has anyone ever had the problem that when you install the nvidia beta drivers you can't see text?
<meatwad64> thanks man i forgot about grip
<beemer> yeah - i've had no issue with it meat
<ToyMan> the post about it being a problem was from Sept.
<meatwad64> ToyMan: for me it did windows still boots fine
<ToyMan> great
<ToyMan> ty
<beemer> meat - on the nforce - i have a nforce4 chipset - did you have to do anything special to get your nf3 going in (k)ubuntu?
<fabian__> Hello!
<tk_> ok many thx
<tk_> i have found a solution
<beemer> howdy fabian
<fabian__> never been here before
<fabian__> Hello beemer
<beemer> for what tk?
<beemer> doh
<meatwad64> beemer: not for me wireless was flaky at first but thats not an nforce problem
<meatwad64> video worked good out of the box i heard about a lot of X issues but i didn't have any
<fabian__> btw I am new to linux...using kubuntu..looks great so far
<bomber> a few times now  when i start up the computer my network isnt working.... I tried running dhcpclient and dhcpclient2 and didnt have any luck either... i ended up rebootin both times...
<fabian__> I havent been able to get tge wireless to connect to my wireless
<bomber> any other ideas i can try the next time it happens to save me from rebboting a 2nd time
<beemer> meat - i had no problem getting my video going, but I think my hd/dvd is a bit slow and I can't get any sound :(
<beemer> fabian - what kind of wireless nic do you have?
<hari> hello everbody
<beemer> heya hari
<hari> i have a question :)
<fabian__> Intel bg  2200...I think thats the rigth reference
<hari> In windows i can regain disk space by cleaning temporary internet files as well as the "temp" folder. How can I do the same thing in kubuntu?
<foobark> hari: you could check the /tmp dir
<foobark> :)
<bomber> what browser do you use
<meatwad64> well sound i don't have a problem with
<VanessaE> evening folks
<meatwad64> hd/dvd could be a hdparm issue
<meatwad64> maybe dma isn't enabled for some reason
<bomber> go to the preferences and you can also delete all temp internet fiels as well as cookies and stuff
<hari> ok i did that but thats not taking up much space :(
<beemer> hari - if you do a df -h, you can see a list of what's where on your system as far as space.  Go to the largest path it shows and run a du -sh * and that will list space usage by path, then just drill down using that command and find stuff you can kill off (that's not system related :)
<fabian__> I will be back in 10...I am off to reboot
<fabian__> l8er
<beemer> meat - forgot about hdparm
<beemer> :)
<hari> ok but when we download files for installation using apt they are downloaded to our disk before installation right? if so are they automatically removed after the installatyion?
<foobark> those are in /var/cache/apt/ I think
<hari> ok foobark so can i remove them?
<foobark> well - the nice way is apt-get clean
<foobark> I'm sure there is an aptitude equivalent
<foobark> apt-get --help will give you some options
<foobark> there's an autoclean too that just does older ones I think
<hari> ok i will try that by the way i found a folder thats abpout 1GB under /var/cache/apt/. hmmm
<hari> ok
<foobark> or you could just do a: find /var/cache/apt/archives -ctime +30 -exec rm {} \;
<hari> what does that do?
<beemer> meat : dma is off, and I can't turn it on - It's got to be the unknown stuff for the nforce chipset :(
<foobark> deletes any files over thirty days old (it'll try anyt directories too but rm'll fail on those)
<meatwad64> hmm
<foobark> stick with apt-get or aptitude clean
<meatwad64> what does it say when you try to?
<hari> ok let me try with apt options first :(
<beemer> I have stuff like this in lspci output: 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03eb (rev a2)
<hari> ok
<meatwad64> i forget what smbus is
<foobark> definitely - my first answer as a warm up... I need to water down my first couple ideas :)
<NickGarvey> nothing like a good apt-get clean..
<beemer> meat : HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted (and yeah i used sudo :)
<meatwad64> hmm what if you set it on boot?
<beemer> hadn't tried that yet - i doubt that it will tho if a manual switch won't take
<blueyed> beemer: there's no DMA on SATA, what you're probably using.
<meatwad64> yea
<blueyed> beemer: I have an nForce4 chipset here..
<beemer> blue - cool - you have any issue getting it to work?
<hari> apt-get clean says
<hari> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<blueyed> beemer: the nforce4? no.. everything works here, even hibernate.. (with a config switch)
<meatwad64> well i'm sure the dvd is pata though
<beemer> blue/meat - i have edgy loaded and running - dapper live cd bombed out tho
<hari> what could be the problem?
<meatwad64> dapper live cd didn't work at all?
<foobark> hari: you have to wear big pants
<beemer> nope - bombed when it tried to load
<foobark> try:  sudo apt-get clean
<manchicken> Anybody know a good spot for 1440x900 wallpapers?
<morphish> hari: try as root
<meatwad64> does anyone know how to turn off the thing on the touchpad that clicks in the top right?
<hari> ok :)
<beemer> mb manual says the chipset is a mcp61v
<foobark> I'm way more casual with putting on the big boy pants then most people
<meatwad64> everytime i type i hit it and it messes up what i'm typing very annoying
<meatwad64> who makes it?
<beemer> biostar
<hari> :0
<beemer> it's a nf61v mb
<hari> yes it's done :)
<meatwad64> but for smbus i'm sure thats normal i've had missing drivers on windows for that and it was fine
<beemer> hari - do another df -h to check space now
<hari> ok
<beemer> well i have that same type line for other parts too
<meatwad64> oh
<fabian__> Hello, I am back
<meatwad64> let me look at my lspci
<meatwad64> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)
<hari> Usage went from 69% to 50% :)
<beemer> 13 unknowns in my list - only thing it knows for sure is the cpu, wireless, and nv gf7600 card
<foobark> hari: another good way to track down disk usage is to do a  du -h --summarize /*
<hari> ok let me try that too :)
<foobark> that'll traverse the file system and tell you the disk usage for each sub dir
* seishinbyou pings kjelderg
<hari> yes
<beemer> btw - are the kubuntu forums down?
<hari> but it takes time though
<hari> hmmm
<foobark> oh - it'll take some time
<meatwad64> i'm not sure beemer
<fabian__> can someone give me a hint on how to install fluxbox on my kububtu?
<letalis> if i am upgrading amd64 dapper to edgy was there something extra that i needed to do to upgrade it to the 64 bit version?
<hari> i just upgraded kubuntu from 6.06 to 6.10 and found that my disk space went low thats why i tought maybe some good people from this chat could help me :)
<letalis> it looks like it downloaded the standard kernel
<hari> and they did, thankyou foobark and beemer :)
<fabian__> nx99va
<tom_> Hi! Does anyone know what is needed to play .nsv files with Totem?
<foobark> hari: np
<hari> I must now indulge myself deep into kubuntu :) Thankyou for helping me and maybe I will be back soon with more questions ;)
<seishinbyou> How dangerous is apt-get autoremove
<hari> thankyou everybody, bye for now :)
<foobark> fabian__:  I think I saw a digg about flux on ubu a while ago
<seishinbyou> fubuntu?
<meatwad64> it really shouldn't be this hard to rip cds to mp3...had to go through hoops for this
<fabian__> I guess I was not here foobark
<tom_> Anyone using Totem or VLC for Shoutcast TV?
<foobark> fabian__: doesn't look like they roll it into the repositories
<foobark> but here's a step by step for rolling your own: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<fabian__> cheking it
<foobark> once I get my second monitor up and running I might look to replace kdm
<duane> grrrrrrrrr
<duane> i keep getting thsi stupid error
<foobark> anyone have any experiecen with putting ina second vid card ?
<duane> sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<duane> Password:
<duane> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<duane> what the hell is the probably
<duane> problem?
<duane> adept wont start either
<duane> keeps telling me that there's another app that's trying to use apt
<foobark> duane:  one of the installation scripts was interrupted (or couldn't continue)
<duane> but i dont have any other apt running
<foobark> maybe try and apt-get -f install
<duane> same thing
<duane> how do I close the installation script that was interrupted?
<foobark> deep breath - that was just a guess   :)
<duane> i think it is tho
<duane> because adept crashes everytime i start up kubuntu
<duane> it might be hanging or something
<foobark> what happens when you do the --configure -a?
<foobark> I seem to remember there was a --pending option or something
<foobark> <- dork... okay - a and --pending are the same
<duane> yeah
<duane> ok
<duane> it works now
<foobark> that wasn't so hard
<foobark> hurray for good error messages
<foobark> is there anyone here that has experience with two video card setups?
<beemer> anyone know how to get nforce4 chipset working? (i have no sound and no dma for drives and can't turn it on)
<foobark> or more specifically; how to get an nvidia 7900gs to breath?
<foobark> beemer: the 13 unknowns is tough
<foobark> in your lspci or whatever
<foobark> my shotgun method of testing kernel driver support is trying to boot the knoppix dvd
<foobark> if that doesn't work then I hit the bricks of google town and hope someone else has my problems
<dalbirdy> trying to make vmware work this is the error i get? any help
<dalbirdy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29830/
<foobark> ha - I just finished installing vmware... irc rocks
<dalbirdy> i had it installed under dapper....but when i upgraded to edgy.....problems start
<foobark> so - the problem here is that you have to open up the socket to your x server
<dalbirdy> how?
<foobark> I wish I remembered - I only run into when I go to run a vnc server on a box or something
<foobark> let me go look
<dalbirdy> ok
<intelikey> "clear" -----------/\/-------------------------
<intelikey> ------------------------ "doctor give it up. this channel is dead."
<m4jqp> does xorg 7.1 work in ubuntu?
<intelikey> is ubuntu linux ?
<aseigo> m4jqp: 7.1.1 comes with edgy so .. i'd say so
<foobark> dalbirdy: go goole your error message and add "vnc"
<dalbirdy> ok
<foobark> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/#faq-xperms
<foobark> that may be the issue...
<SeanTater> !ubuntu| intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<foobark> !draw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about draw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foobark> oh sweet... nice bot
<SeanTater> !lart foobark
<SeanTater> oops
<SeanTater> @lart foobark
<SeanTater> eh -- works in #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SeanTater> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foobark> lart? readjustment tool?
<SeanTater> :S
<SeanTater> foobark: Lusers Attitude Readjustment Tool
<foobark> I see... my reverse acronymer is rusty
<m4jqp> is edgy > dapper?
<SeanTater> !edgy | m4jqp
<ubotu> m4jqp: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<intelikey> no but  edgy != dapper either
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<SeanTater> m4jqp: edgy is newer than dapper but less stable
<shadowhywind> how can i see if a partition is in readonly mode or not?
<SeanTater> m4jqp: dapper is LTS
<m4jqp> lol
<SeanTater> shadowhywind: try writing to it, or read /etc/fstab
<foobark> touch it
<foobark> :)
<intelikey> shadowhywind mount
<intelikey> or cat /etc/mtab
<shadowhywind> fstab says its rw, but for some odd reason, i can't add any files or anything to it
<foobark> this may sound a little gay... but do a man touch
* SeanTater is frustrated with cups
<foobark> not that there's anything wrong with that.
<SeanTater> shadowhywind: df may give an indication as to how full it is
<shadowhywind> i still have 17 gbs free on it
<SeanTater> shadowhywind: sounds like plenty
<intelikey> fstab doesn't know how it "is" mounted only how it's supposed to be mounted.    mount or cat /etc/mtab  knows how it is mounted.
<shadowhywind> i just unmounted and mounted it and its fine
<intelikey> or cat /proc/mounts
<shadowhywind> i wonder why it mounted it as rw
<shadowhywind> as read only i mean
<foobark> I like prov/mounts better
<foobark> what's the symptom? what happens when you try and touch a file on that partition?
<SeanTater> shadowhywind: ext3?
<shadowhywind> fat32
<shadowhywind> i think i found the problem
<intelikey> foobark but that's highly kernel dependant  mtab isn't
<dalbirdy> cant seem to find the problem
<shadowhywind> [17180062.376000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda5) [17180062.376000]      clusters badly computed (131072 != 0) [17180062.376000]      File system has been set read-only
<intelikey> umount it and fsck it
<foobark> understood
<shadowhywind> is there a flag i have to give to fsck to fix the errors if any?
<intelikey> man fsck.vfat
<intelikey> i would probably try -af   but that's just me.
<shadowhywind> well fsck <drive> didn't really find anything, going to try af
<dalbirdy> foobark still no luck finding the solution....with my error
<foobark> dalbirdy: yeah... I had stopped looking. Any time I've seen that error it was because either I didn't have a DISPLAY env set for the shell I was in
<foobark> or I didn't allow anyone other then the use who is logged into the gui send it info
<foobark> (uhg... horrible typing. suffering rsi pains... I'll try again).
<foobark> If I log into the GUI as foobark... then you have to tell X to allow other users permission to send to your display
<foobark> I thought it was an xauth command or something
<dalbirdy> i just need a fix...my wife will kill me if i cant get her stupid windows going
<intelikey> i whish is could turn the backlight down on this 17" crt   background 0  is more like dark gray
<Admiral_Chicago> dalbirdy: whats the problem
<Erich-K> How can I update amarok?
<intelikey> dalbirdy i'd opt for death....
<Admiral_Chicago> ah vmware
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't help
<Admiral_Chicago> Erich-K: look on amarok.kde.org
<Jucato> Erich-K: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<foobark> ahh
<Admiral_Chicago> Erich-K: scratch that kubuntu.org http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php
<Admiral_Chicago> follow the link
<foobark> dalbirdy:  try going to the gui and typing xhost +
<Erich-K> Jucato: Dapper
<dalbirdy> I upgraded to edgy and now vmware will not work
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: not on Dapper, unfortunately
<foobark> (in a shell of course)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: the repo should be on that page, let me check
<foobark> that's the xserver host access command
<felixjet> i cant eject the cdrom
<felixjet> u_U
<dalbirdy> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nope. only for Edgy
<foobark> do you have a display up?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: really?
<Admiral_Chicago> i see that now
<foobark> it's trying to paint a window and doesn't have permission to access the xserver
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well 1.4.4 is really lame far as i'm concerned, the music store is awful
<dalbirdy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29830/
<intelikey> i whish is could turn the backlight down on this 17" crt   background 0  is more like dark gray   i've got the btightness set to 0 and the contrast set to 40  but it still looks like the sun is shining on the back side of the screen and bleeding through...
<aseigo> intelikey: have you tried adjusting the gamma?
<aseigo> intelikey: via the control panel for that?
<intelikey> in the console ?
<eSeong> anyone here could get dlink dwl-122 usb to work on ubuntu ?
<intelikey> no i havent tried that in this console aseigo
<Erich-K> No 1.4.4 amarok packages for dapper?
<aseigo> intelikey: there's a gamma correction control panel in kde
<Jucato> Erich-K: none yet. I'm not sure if they'll be making one
<aseigo> intelikey: really useful
<Erich-K> Jucato: alright, thanks anyway
<foobark> dalbirdy: are you running a gui?
<intelikey> aseigo doesn't seem to be any gamma control on the monitor
<eSeong> aww sad, no one could help me on my dlink ?
<Jucato> intelikey: KControl  -> Peripherals -> Monitor & Display -> Color & Gamma tab
<intelikey> eSeong !i  i'm network illiterate
<intelikey> Jucato i don't have a gui running
<Jucato> intelikey: ah
<Jucato> yeah ...forgot...
<eSeong> intelikey : weee i hope u could help me out of this.
<intelikey> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> no you stupid bot not wireless.
<intelikey> !wired
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wired - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> fugures.
<Jucato> ...
<intelikey> figures  that is
<eSeong> intelikey : i was currently having error on my dlink dwl-122 ....
<eSeong> intelikey : is there any solution for that ?
<intelikey> i'm sure there is, eSeong,  but don't ask me what.
<foobark> ha... I tried to install a dwl-something a while ago
<foobark> had to use a ndis-wrapper
<intelikey> that's a thought
<eSeong> im using wlan..... something
<aseigo> intelikey: no, it's in kcontrol
<foobark> it's not a fun thought ...
<aseigo> intelikey: it's a software control
<eSeong> foobark : what are u doing now, its working ?
<intelikey> aseigo it uses xorg   i'm not.
<foobark> well... I found it much more palatable to use a wrt54gl to get my linux box on the airwaves
<foobark> because I could only get 802.11b and it was slow...
<intelikey> aseigo do you know what a tty (console) is ?
<eSeong> how u work on 802.11b ?
<aseigo> yes. it's a thing those who can't be bothered to run a modern system use.
<eSeong> mind elaborate the instruction..
<intelikey> aseigo k  that's me.
<eSeong> i saw/read many thread in ubuntuforum..
* aseigo rings a rimshot
<eSeong> but i can't seem get it work.
<foobark> well - where are you at now? does it show up when you do a:~$ lspci
<intelikey> foobark maybe something more dirrect like      eSeong command lspci      your card is listed ?
* intelikey never knows.....
<foobark>  understood
<foobark> it's not really a good path to go down to... unless you're a glutton for pain eSeong you're far better off spending $20 and buying something you know will work
<intelikey> or the whole internet may be off line on that side of the world...............
<intelikey> "can you help me? i think i crashed the internet"    :)
<foobark> "I killed a guy with a trident"
<intelikey> nice.   what did he do ?
<abattoir> IE's rendering engine? that's not new :P
* intelikey will try to not do that......
<Jucato> whoa! abattoir!!! :)
<abattoir> hey Jucato :)
<abattoir> Jucato: how are ya?
<[g2] > On Edgy how do I switch to a usb audio device from the built-in hw ?
<foobark> the "i think I crashed the internet" made me think of that guy in the Anchorman saying that "he killed a guy"
<foobark> it was a total non-sequitor
<foobark> that's almost the way to spell in latin per se'
<Jucato> abattoir: doing fine, doing fine :)
<Jucato> abattoir: and you?
<foobark> I came here to look for some help and all I've done is give crappy interjections :)
<intelikey> foobark lol   welcome to kubuntu
<intelikey> lol
<foobark> well thank you very much
* intelikey is still laughing
<foobark> it's a nice little side step from debian servers
<abattoir> [g2] : try changing the device in kmix( i think that's how it's done)
<abattoir> Jucato: a bit tired, exams coming up
<[g2] > abattoir thx I'll give that a shot
<Jucato> abattoir: aw.. good luck then! hope to see you hanging around again soon :)
<abattoir> Jucato: hopefully, i should be here a bit more often from now onwards
<abattoir> [g2] : if that doesn't work, we'll need to modify asound.conf
<Jucato> abattoir: yeah you never hang around in *our* channel anymore.. (btw, Riddel's there now...)
<abattoir> Jucato: heh, forgot all about it :P
<Jucato> abattoir: figures... :(
<Jucato> anyway, gotta go.. lunch :P
<intelikey> don't ya just love to be forgotten.....
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm used to it
<abattoir> intelikey: it's sometimes nice ;)
<intelikey> ;/
<intelikey> i wonder how long a gas well has to be out of production before the leases revert to the land owners.......
<intelikey> going to read up on that.  back afterwards
<dalbirdy> foobark to fix my problem with vmware not working i had to remove
<dalbirdy> libdbus-1-2
<dalbirdy> now vmware is working
<foobark> awesome
<dalbirdy> fo8nd it on this site
<foobark> wish I could have been more help
<dalbirdy> http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=385999
<dalbirdy> if you want to save it for future refernce
<Emess> how do i get wine to act as xp, like the look of programs and such
<Emess> or even to use my kde and bryl theme
<dalbirdy> im off to bed now
<dalbirdy> see you guys later
<specialbuddy> how do I set it up so that if I plug a portable harddrive, it always mounts to a certain location
<[g2] > abattoir thx. There's actually a setting in skype for choosing the adapter
<abattoir> [g2] : np :), if you'd sais skype earlier, i'd have redirected you there ;)
<abattoir> *said
<[g2] > abattoir your karma must have helped alot :)
<abattoir> heh
<[g2] > well all is working, thx and best regards
<abattoir> great :)
<mauricio> hi. I have some problems with my kubuntu since I've update it for 6.10
<mauricio> could someone help me?
<abattoir> mauricio: sure, what problems?
<specialbuddy> how can is set up my computer to automount usb devices
<abattoir> specialbuddy: edgy?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> edgy kubuntu
<mauricio> first. After one unsuccessfull hibernate, I cant start a session in KDE.
<abattoir> specialbuddy: do you get the kde media daemon? the popup asking you what to do?
<specialbuddy> yeah I did but I screwed something up in Disk & Filesystems
<abattoir> specialbuddy: if you do, select 'do nothing' and then click 'remember this action', it should then be automounted everytime
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> I did that but I screwed it up in Disk & filesystems
<abattoir> specialbuddy: hmm, i can't get that module to load...
<abattoir> specialbuddy: what exactly did you do there?
<specialbuddy> I tried to change the mount point
<abattoir> mauricio: it was working fine in dapper?
<mauricio> abattoir: I never tried hibernate/suspend in dapper.
<Emess> is there a way tog et wine apps to use kde or beryl themes?
<abattoir> mauricio: sometimes the hardware isn't supported that well by the kernel(for resuming after hibernating/suspending)
<abattoir> mauricio: which video card?
<mauricio> abattoir: SIS 740. Ok, but what can I do after this? How can I 'delete' old 'session'.
<abattoir> mauricio: works fine here in a 760. from what i've heard, X has issues restarting when you resume, so some input stops working for some, some get a blank screen etc. have you tried restarting X ?
<abattoir> *so for some, input stops working
<mauricio> abattoir: I need explain somethin else. In GDM, after a first try to login, a blank screen appears, and minutes later, XDM appears.
<abattoir> mauricio: you're using GDM to login to GNOME or into KDE?
<xsacha> anyone know what's wrong with my mic? when i record in KRecord, i have to put volume up to 100% to hear myself.. mic boost i can almost hear myself normally with 100% volume..
<mauricio> abattoir: Does not matter. The same problem occurs for GNOME or KDE.
<abattoir> mauricio: yes, that's why i was asking, so it's pretty much confirmed that it's an X issue, have you tried restarting X? Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ?
<xsacha> my speakers are *very loud* too.. anything over 20% for any other sound and you can hear it downstairs
<mauricio> abattoir: Yes. If I do that, GDM goes out, and XDM starts.
<abattoir> mauricio: so i guess, your h/w isn't supported, unless we can find someone who says it works for them...
<abattoir> xsacha: have you tried fiddling around w/ the sliders in kmix?
<xsacha> they are all on 100%
<abattoir> xsacha: tried unmuting the mic?
<xsacha> if it was muted i wouldnt get any sound :P
<xsacha> of course it isnt muted :P
<abattoir> xsacha: is the green led lit, above the mic?
<xsacha> yes
<xsacha> any clues?
<abattoir> xsacha: nothing other than that :(
<abattoir> xsacha: has your mic worked at a better vol. before?
<xsacha> problem isnt that im not getting input.. it's getting input it's just extreme low
<mauricio> abattoir: Ok. but what can I do now to restore my system to normal operation? Since that, I could not start KDE or GNOME normally
<xsacha> yes it works fine @ 20% in windows.. 100% is extremely loud
<xsacha> that's 20% input and 20% output volume
<abattoir> mauricio: have you tried rebooting?
<xsacha> 20% output volume works fine in amarok as well.. im using 100% input and 100% output right now
<mauricio> abattoir: perhaps about 10 times.
<abattoir> mauricio: so you can't even log into kde ?
<shinobi2> i need a calculator to do factorials, any app good for that?
<shinobi2> will bc work?
<abattoir> shinobi2: speedcrunch
<abattoir> !info speedcrunch
<ubotu> speedcrunch: high precision calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~060412-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 190 kB, installed size 592 kB
<foobark> mauricio: anything interesting  if you execute the command: tail /var/log/kdm.log
<abattoir> shinobi2: oh, wait, it doesn't seem to do factorials, let me confirm...
<shinobi2> abattoir: command not found, synaptic shows i have it installed
<abattoir> shinobi2: it should be in the menu
<abattoir> shinobi2: but i can't see ! anywhere sorry
<xsacha> abattoir: it turns out my mic volume doesnt matter.. i had it on 0% and 100% and get same volume.. the Capture volume and the AC97 volume doesnt affect it either -- any ideas? the other ones in input are turned off (aux, linein..)
<shinobi2> abattoir: found it
<xsacha> when i turn mic off it works too -- same volume
<shinobi2> abattoir: k-menu, then utilities
<abattoir> xsacha: go to switches, see if the right mic  is selected, if you have multiple mics
<xsacha> i just have one mic.. and mic1 is selected.. mic2 doesnt work
<xsacha> if i disable "Capture" in input, i get no input
<mauricio> abattoir: foobark: I can log into KDE if I wait some minutes. Then the new session is like a 'secondary' session. Only options to close session, None for shutdown or restart.
<xsacha> but Capture's volume on 0% is same as 100%
<Alphax> Are .jigdo files available for the desktop cds?
<shinobi2> abattoir: 9! did not work , is there a special way to input it? or it just doesn't support it?
<abattoir> shinobi2: ok, kcalc has it, it was dropped in favour of speedcrunch
<abattoir> shinobi2: mmm, i told you it doesnt work in speedcrunch :(
<abattoir> shinobi2: it does in kcalc though, so please install that
<abattoir> mauricio: did you try what foobark said?
<mauricio> abattoir: Yes. /var/log/kdm.log does not exists. /var/log/gdm/:0.log exists. There is only messages about fonts not found.
* abattoir wonders if it is related to the fonts not found issue in X
<shinobi2> abattoir: kool, i can verify my factorial function now
<mauricio> abattoir: I dont think so. There is more strange facts. /dev/null has mode 0600 and if I try log in by console, bash shows several errors about /dev/null.
<xsacha> ok the mic volume is affecting it now.. but it's going from no sound to little sound..
<Alphax> So. is a .jigdo file available for the Desktop ISO?
<mauricio> abattoir: If I chmode of /dev/null, after a reboot, it is 0600 again.
<mauricio> abattoir: I already checked /etc/udev/40-pemrissions.rules, but in this file, /dev/null has mode 0666 (as expected).
<T3hWiz0rd> hmm mcan anyone tell me where to check why amarok crashed?
<mauricio> abattoir: thanks for your attention. I realy need sleep. If you could, talk about my problem with others. I post my problem in ubuntu forum, Find by 'mkanada'. Is my nick in this forum. Bye.
<seishinbyou> Has anyone ever set up a gaiji server on Debian/Ubuntu?  The only such servers I ever see are for Windows
<stanley> how dose this work?
<abattoir> oops, sorry, had to go afk
<seishinbyou> I realize this is probably a .jp problem only... and possibly .zh, but in general terms, is it possible to set up a server such that characters not in a standard character set are displayed with a bitmap?
<seishinbyou> Sorry, this is a bit odd of a situation to explain
<seishinbyou> There is a graph and explanation (in .jp) here if anyone can help : http://www.dynacw.co.jp/solution/ev/index.html
<Emess> si there a way to unmap shift-bckspc to killing x?
<starignus> hi
<starignus> i have a problem tu burn cd-R i use gonome baker
<starignus> but it is qhen i want to import a new sesion
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to get xgl working with kubuntu
<starignus>  <specialbuddy> have you install compiz
<specialbuddy> I got it work with gnome but not kde
<starignus> you have a nvidua
<specialbuddy> no
<specialbuddy> ati
<specialbuddy> I have beryl working with gnome
<starignus> <specialbuddy> have you seen this page maybe there is something http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-205-6.html
<starignus> i have a problem tu burn cd-R i use gonome baker but  when i want to import a new sesion it dismount the cd-r
<specialbuddy> do you know how to restore kubuntu back to the way it was when it was first installed
<specialbuddy> because messed a few things up already
<seishinbyou> you mean other than just reinstalling the OS from the CD?
<specialbuddy> try k3b
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> other then that
<seishinbyou> If you wanted to start over anyways, it is probably faster to just reinstall from the CD than to muck about reversing any nasty damage... from mucking about
<seishinbyou> I was able to reinstall the OS from scratch and get my development environment up in about an hour
<starignus> i have before k3b but i doesnt work
<sebastian222> hello
<sebastian222> please i need some help installing icons in kde
<sebastian222> hello?
<starignus>  <specialbuddy> have you aready helped
<abattoir> sebastian222: have you downloaded a tar.gz file?
<sebastian222> yep
<sebastian222> but it says that it's not a valid icon thme file
<specialbuddy> have I already helped?
<abattoir> sebastian222: which theme is this? are there instructions where you downloaded it from?
<sebastian222> i download it from kdelook
<sebastian222> no instructions
<abattoir> sebastian222: url?
<amir> Hi guys
<sebastian222> its the osk theme
<sebastian222> www.kde-look.com
<abattoir> sebastian222: no, the specific url where you downloaded from... not the site
<sebastian222> oh
<sebastian222> wait
<amir> how many people are on this channel?
<abattoir> amir: 287
<sebastian222> oh
<sebastian222> I've found some instructions
<amir> goodness
<starignus> i have a problem tu burn cd-R i use gonome baker but  when i want to import a new sesion it dismount the cd-r, does it close the cd,-r? that is why the cd is unmounted
<Jucato> not all are *really* here though
<amir> I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help answer some questions I have about kubuntu?
<sebastian222> abattoir: thanks, im gonna try the instructions
<abattoir> amir: sure, ask first though ;)
<starignus> <abattoir>i have a problem tu burn cd-R i use gonome baker but  when i want to import a new sesion it dismount the cd-r, does it close the cd,-r? that is why the cd is unmounted
<Jucato> starignus: you installed gnome baker on Kubuntu? you might try asking in #ubuntu because it's their app
<abattoir> starignus: umm, not sure, do as Jucato says, or try K3B ;)
<amir> abattoir, would you recommend kubuntu for someone who is new to linux yet wants to learn?
<amir> or another form of linux?
<abattoir> amir: sure, why not?
<starignus> <Jucato> no i haven try it but i have ubuntu with gonome
<Jucato> starignus: ah.. because this is #kubuntu, so most wouldn't probably know how gnome baker works
<abattoir> starignus: try asking in #ubuntu , as Jucato said before
<abattoir> i guess people on Ubuntu install konversation, seeing it's an IRC client, and the first channel they get to is #kubuntu
<starignus> <abattoir> sorry but i dont understand that of  #ubuntu, could you be kind to explain me, thanks
<abattoir> starignus: click on #ubuntu , the blue link
<Jucato> abattoir: that would be strange. don't they install xchat-gnome by default?
<abattoir> starignus: otherwise, type '/join #ubuntu'
<Jucato> or they expect users to use GAIM for IRC too?
<abattoir> starignus: you should join the Ubuntu support channel where people who know more about Gnomebaker reside
<starignus>  <abattoir>ok i saw now
<starignus> thak you very much
<abattoir> Jucato: don't know if they come w/ an IRC client installed by default :P
<abattoir> starignus: you're welcome :)
<Jucato> ok that would be weird :)
<Endler> I hate the dumbed-down kbuntu konq mod, so I reverted it back to standard via the instructions on kubuntu webpage.  It mostly worked expcept for one thing.  All the view options drop down from a single  button instead of the the standard three buttons.  How do I revert that?  I examined the toolbar config, but it'sn not using standard buttons for that.
<abattoir> Jucato: someone on #ubuntu says no ;)
<Jucato> abattoir: golly, you're there, too?!
<abattoir> Jucato: no, just went there to find out :P
<Endler> I am now :))
<Jucato> abattoir: lol :)
<Endler> I'm back to my original question :)
<abattoir> Endler: am looking, one sec
<Endler> k
<Jucato> Endler: it was a patch that the devs made to combine the 3 buttons into one. I'm not sure how to revert to the original
<Endler> Oh.  Why???
<Jucato> saves space?
<Endler> It is much more convenient the other way.
<monur> hi, i am trying to install kubuntu edgy, but when i boot into the cd, it shows a progress indicator for some time, but then falls back into the console. what could be the problem?
<amir> what other types of KDE desktops are there other than kubuntu?
<Jucato> Endler: if you remember, in Dapper and Breezy, those buttons weren't even there. They decided to bring them back in Edgy, but it took too much space on the toolbar.
<Endler> I have plenty of space.
<Jucato> Endler: also notice that the back/forward/up/refresh/home buttons and the location field are in one toolbar by default
<Endler> I've just put Kubuntu on my notebook.
<Ayabara_> after doing a dist upgrade my kubuntu install won't start. when I run in recovery mode, it stops at "Running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)". help...
<abattoir> monur: did you try booting through the 'safe mode'
<Endler> The install went very smoothly and I really like apept.
<joeshmo> hiya guys
<monur> abattoir: yes, unfortunately to the same result
<Endler> I'm not a big fan of distro mods to standard programs though.
<Endler> other than bug fixes
<joeshmo> wait a min, is this the kbuntu section, meaning ubuntu using kde
<Ayabara_> bah. never mind my Q. it didn't hang there after all
<Jucato> Endler: hm... Gentoo? Slack? Arch? (MEPIS maybe?)
<monur> abattoir: I also checked the cd for defects, it said 0 checksum errors
<abattoir> monur: could you try startx in the console?
<Jucato> joeshmo: in a way, yes
<amir> kubuntu is KDE
<xsacha> CRUX :)
<joeshmo> ah
<amir> haha yeah
<Jucato> amir: actually, Kubuntu is a Linux distribution. KDE is a desktop environment
<abattoir> monur: iirc, it's supposed to say something like 'Verification successful/pased"
<joeshmo> is there any one for the gnome environment with ubuntu?
<Jucato> joeshmo: #ubuntu
<Endler> You mean they Kubuntu makes a lot of modifications to programs UI's?
<joeshmo> thank you jucato
<Jucato> Endler: konqueror mostly. but not much.
<Endler> If so why, because otherwise it is working well for me on the notebook, and I plan on staying with it.
<Ayabara_> any advice as to how I can fix a dapper->edgy upgrade that went wrong?
<xsacha> anyone know what package i need to compile win32 binaries?
<Jucato> Endler: same question back at you: why not?
<Alphax> xsacha, mingw
<xsacha> k
<Endler> Why fix something that's not broken, and why would a distro think it can do it better than the team that works on it full-time?
<Alphax> http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mingw32.html
<Jucato> Endler: each and every distribution have their own goals, their own target users, their own way of doing things. which means that at times, they customize stuff in order to fit those goals
<Endler> + it makes it hard to support friends
<Alphax> don't know where it is in ubuntu though
<Endler> that are not on the exact same distro
<Jucato> Endler: the same could be said of every other (major) distro
<xsacha> Endler: they arent exactly adding to it, .. they are just moving stuff around to make it suit their distro
<monur> abattoir: startx says 'screens found, but none have a usable configuration'
<abattoir> !info mingw32
<ubotu> mingw32: Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5.20060117.1-1 (edgy), package size 9779 kB, installed size 43168 kB
<abattoir> Alphax: ^^^^
<monur> abattoir: is it possibly b/c the computer is a wide screen?
<Endler> What exactly were they trying to "fix?"
<Jucato> Endler: but if you know KDE enough, you'd be able to help them, no matter what distro they use. of course in some cases (like those View Buttons), there might be some confusion
<Alphax> yeah
<abattoir> monur: no, that shouldn't be a problem
<Jucato> Endler: not reallyu "fixing" but catering/customizing. and sometimes fixing too
<Jucato> s/reallyu/really
<abattoir> monur: this is the normal mode or the safe mode?
<xsacha> that "System Settings" thing
<monur> safe mode
<Endler> Catering to whom?  I can't imagine what the advantage of the mod is.
<Jucato> System Settings is *not* a total KControl replacement. it's supposed to be a lightweight settings app. having only the most used stuff
<Endler> If it's just that one thing, I'm OK
<abattoir> monur: is this very old/bleeding edge hardware?
<Endler> I'm just hoping they didn't mod a lot of other programs.
<monur> abattoir: it's a toshiba satellite m65
<abattoir> monur: the video card
<Jucato> Endler: to "regular" desktop users. (and don't give me that argument about "average" joe. you already know what a-seigo said about that)
<Jucato> Endler: unfortunately, that's not what Kubuntu does or what Kubuntu wants to do. You just might feel more comfortable with other distros. For example, MEPIS I think rarely does any UI customization (more of code optimization probably). and they're based on Kubuntu. you might want to check that out
<Endler> I don't believe the mod makes it easier.
<Jucato> Endler: for you maybe not. for others, maybe
<Jucato> anyway, this is quite -offtopic stuff so...
<amir> Is there a quick way to go to kubuntu from ubuntu instead of downloading, and burning a new ISO?
<Endler> Well I've set the regular one up for a lot of "average joes" and none have complained about too many options.
<Endler> on the standard config.
<monur> abattoir: it's my friend's laptop. I checked the spec on toshiba web site, it says intel graphics media accelerator 900
<Endler> I'm already using Frugalware, BTW which makes no mods expect bug fixes.
<abattoir> monur: weird, i'd expect it to work fine..
<Jucato> amir: if you have a good internet connection (broadband probably), you can just download the necessary packages to install Ubuntu
<Endler> But they upgrade at such a furious pace
<Jucato> Endler: I think Arch and Gentoo don't make any mods, because *that* is one of their goals
<Endler> it's OK for me, but...
<Endler> I want another one to recommend
<amir> well I want to go to kubuntu from ubuntu Jucato
<seishinbyou> amir-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<amir> fantastic
<amir> thank you
<Jucato> seishinbyou: er.. other way around
<amir> ?
<seishinbyou> Heh, he said from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<Jucato> err nvm me
<Jucato> yeah I got confused :P
<Jucato> sorry amir :)
<Endler> So what other mods has kubuntu made that I should be aware off?
<Jucato> !hidden | Endler
<ubotu> Endler: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<amir> Np Jucato, does it switch me over to kubuntu, or will ubuntu still be on my notebook?
<Jucato> amir: ubuntu will still be there
<amir> how do I choose to run Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Alphax> amir, they're the same distro, just with KDE instead of GNOME
<Jucato> Endler: you also have to take note that one of the goals of this release (Edgy) is to try out new stuff, new implementations, etc
<monur> abattoir: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, the previous error is: I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.
<Jucato> Endler: so a lot of the changes here are completely new to Kubuntu
<amir> Alphax, yeah I was reading about that, I heard Kubuntu is more like windows so its easier for someone who is new to linux. That's why I want to get kubuntu
<Alphax> Hrm. I may have been misled.
<Endler> I don't care so much about that.  I always have view hidden on anyway.  I'm more concerned about mods to the applications themselves.
<seishinbyou> I like KDE anyways.  However, you can choose to use GNOME or KDE at the login screen if you have both installed
<Jucato> Endler: none that I remember or know of. And most mods can be reverted. I just haven't asked about that view button
<T3hWiz0rd> who missed me? :-)
<Jucato> Endler: come to think of it, how do I add that button? (I forgot...)
<Endler> Well let me know if you  find out.  :)
<Endler> My notebook is running great, so I'd rather not change it :)
<sebastian222> I need some help please. In gnome I have an application that let me copy files, etc as sudo always. Is there a way to do this in KDE?
<Jucato> sebastian222: run Konqueror as root: press Alt+F2 and type in "kdesu konqueror"
<sebastian222> ohh great!
<sebastian222> thx
<Endler> What button?
<Jucato> sebastian222: but be very very careful and remember to close it immediately after you use it
<sebastian222> how to close it?
<Jucato> Endler: the view mode button (the one that was combined into 1 button from 3 buttons)
<xsacha> click X in corner :P
<Jucato> :)
<sebastian222> ohhh
<Jucato> sebastian222: it's just Konqueror launched as root/sudo
<sebastian222> it's a new window
<sebastian222> sorry didn't noticed that
<Napa> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Endler> You just delete a  couple of kubuntu config files that override the default settings.
<Jucato> I don't have the kubuntu defaults :)
<Endler> It's listed right on the Kubuntu main page, I think.
* Jucato goes searching
<Endler> It's on the most frequently asked questions list
<yonkeltron> is there a safe way to change the default python version?
<abattoir> monur: could you try increasing the shared memory size for the video through the BIOS ?
<Endler> Some I'm not alone in hating that mod, I guess ;)
<Napa> How can I get gaim in Kubuntu?
<Ademan> sudo apt-get gaim?
<Jucato> Endler: no. I just chose not to because I'm making my own mods
<Jucato> Napa: through Adept or apt-get like what Ademan said
<Jucato> Napa: have you tried Kopete?
<Napa> I found it
<Napa> kopete suxx
<abattoir> *sudo apt-get install gaim
<xsacha> gah, how do i compile a win32 project then? configure doesnt want to work because it doesnt know how to run a .exe
<Endler> Well revert it back the the original and mod it from there.
<Endler> Any way you like.
<amir> What messaging program do you use in kubuntu then?
<xsacha> kopete
<Ademan> hey the k3d package failed to install (not k3b, this is a 3d modeling program) and it failed on the post-install script, now whenever i try to do anything with apt it first tries to run that stupid post-install script and it keeps failing and blocking me from doing anything else, including removing the offending package, what can i do?
<amir> xsacha, is it any good? can I go on AIM, ICQ, IRC on it?
<Jucato> Endler: you might want to remove the package "kubuntu-default-settings" but it may mess up a few stuff (wallpapers, color schemes, login screen, splash screen)
<Napa> aMsn is Ok
<xsacha> yes amir..
<Jucato> Endler: but that gets rid of most of Kubuntu's defaults... including service menus...
<amir> alright, thank you
<xsacha> and jabber and the rest of them
<Endler> I use gaim because that's what I started with and it works well, but I'm sure Kopete is great too.
<xsacha> i dont like gaim :P and it was first one i used
<Jucato> I never liked GAIM, on Linux or on XP... :(
<Endler> 2.0beta4 is good.
<xsacha> and it doesnt make much sense running gnome apps on kde.. not with 512MB ram anyway
<Endler> Kopete won't do chatrooms, will it?
<Endler> Like Yahoo chat?
<draik> Is there a deb for firefox 2.0?
<Endler> That's why I started with gaim.
<xsacha> dont know, i dont have a yahoo account
<Jucato> Endler: I think it does now. not 100% sure
<Jucato> draik: from the repos I think
<draik> Jucato!
<Endler> I've been planning on trying it.
<draik> Jucato, I have tried that already
<draik> "latest version"
<draik> or maybe in edgy?
<draik> I'm still on drake
<Jucato> my Firefox 2.0 is weird too... doesn't save sessions...
<Jucato> oh yeah... Edgy only
<Endler> Well, I've noticed that Kubuntu moded the control center, BUT still left the old one behind too.
<monur> abattoir: thanks, we solved it by changing the driver to vesa in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> Endler: no. System Settings is not KControl
<xsacha> system settings is: systemsettings
<Jucato> Endler: you can still run KControl or put it in the K Menu
<Endler> I know.  I'm fine with that cause I can use either.
<abattoir> monur: hmm, i thought the safe mode did just that, anyway, it's good if it works :)
<Endler> But I did notice the "Storage Devices" is missing.
<Jucato> Endler: you can use the search field to look for it
<Endler> Where it gives you a bar graph of your partitions usage.
<Jucato> huh? I don't think that's Storage Devices
<xsacha> grr they dont have handwriting in kopete yet
<Endler> It's not a stand alone app.  It's in control center normally
<Endler> Where is it in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> Endler: can't find one like that in KControl
<Endler> I know? :)  Where'd it go? :)
<xsacha> last time i installed KDE from source i never saw any storage devices :S
<Jucato> neither did I
<Endler> That's a useful  one for a quick visual overview of all partitions usage
<Jucato> which distro did you use before Kubuntu? they might have added something like that
<Endler> Oh, sorry, I meant it is usually part of KInfoCenter
<Ademan> hey the k3d package failed to install (not k3b, this is a 3d modeling program) and it failed on the post-install script, now whenever i try to do anything with apt it first tries to run that stupid post-install script and it keeps failing and blocking me from doing anything else, including removing the offending package, what can i do?
<Jucato> then it's in KInfoCenter
<xsacha> oh, Partitions..? that's not graphical though
<Endler> But it's missing in Kubuntu
<Jucato> (I think)
<Endler> I know.  Usually there is both
<Endler> partitions is still there.
<Jucato> I don't ever recall it being there at all
<xsacha> it could have been an additional package
<Jucato> seriously
<draik> How do I install the Firefox 2.0?
<xsacha> infocenter looks same as it did from source :S
<Endler> Maybe.  I wonder what package that would be.
<Jucato> Endler: what distro did you use before Kubuntu?
<Endler> I'm using Frugalware on my Desktop and now Kubuntu on my notebook.
<Jucato> maybe they added a package for that
<Jucato> the only thing I know of that does something similar to that is kdf (kdiskfree) but it's a standalone app iirc
<Endler> Frugalware is very nice, but they jump the gun at on Xorg an always want to use the very latest even when drivers aren't ready for it.  That's my only beef.
<Jucato> draik: maybe the same way you install firefox from .tar.gz...
<draik> Jucato, how?
<Jucato> !firefox | draik
<ubotu> draik: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<xsacha> isnt firefox 2.0 in repository for you? :S or is this dapper?
<Jucato> dapper
<xsacha> this is kdf: http://www.gentoo-portage.com/up_img/img_800px/742.png
<Emess> Jucato: somehow shift-backspac is killing X, and it sint listed in my hotkeys, any idea how to stop it?
<Johnsandman> wanna play khangman for my son got this message >> SSERT: "i <= nodes" in /usr/share/qt3/include/qvaluelist.h (373) what is wrong
<Endler> Yeah, it looks a lot like that.
<xsacha> Emess: xmodmap doesnt work? :S
<Jucato> Emess: don't know really... and it won't be in the hotkeys because it's not a KDE config. it's an X config
<Endler> But is a kinfocenter module
<Emess> no, it jsut opens kate with the file at startup xsacha
<xsacha> lol
<xsacha> you put it in wrong :S
<Emess> i did?
<Emess> i pasted exactly what you dsid
<xsacha> it shouldnt be opening the file, it runs it
<Endler> I must say, Adapt sure works a lot smoother than Suse's Yast.
<amir> is anyone else as excited for the Borat movie as I am?
<Endler> Yast works like it's covered in molasses.
<draik> Thank you Jucato
<draik> I will get on that ASAP
<draik> night
<sebastian222> can someones recommend me a good aplication that works like a cxalendar and all that for kde
<sebastian222> i mean an organizer
<sebastian222> anyone?
<cpk1> an organizer?
<nino> dont use that sorry
<cpk1> like kontact?
<sebastian222> something that let you add to do things
<sebastian222> i mean like a calendar
<nino> knotes??
<sebastian222> something like that
<nino> so use knotes
<sebastian222> is there anything more complete?
<sebastian222> i mean with a calendar view and all that
<momal> anyone use squid here? or has used it before? the speed limiting doesn't want to work >_<
<nino> mabe check freshmeat.net for something
<nino> me me me me
<sebastian222> ok i will
<nino> i've got squid on ipcop only
<jel> sebastian222: korganizer (also in kontact)
<momal> nino: have you used the delay access stuff under squid before ?
<nino> nope ive got a traffic shaping thingy only
<nino> srry
<jel> sebastian222: korganizer has a fairly complete to-do list with alarms etc.  I find the alarms a bit unreliable, though, which is its only downside.  KArm integrates with it, and will let you time how long you work on things.  It also presents a simpler to-do list in its own right.   There is also KAlarm, KNotes, basket, and ....uhh... some project management app, which is fairly new and unfinished.  For better project management, look
<jel> into Planner.
<jel> (Planner is for GNOME)
<royce> Whats with all the Joining and Leaving -_-;;
<nino> ooi donno
<nino> looks like a shit change lloll
<nino> shift sorry
<amir> Could someone tell me how to get window video codes to play in kubuntu?
<osiris> !restricted formats > amir
<osiris> amir, follow the link ubotu sent you
<nino> anyone using frostwire in kubuntu => no connection!!
<osiris> i use it.  works fine.  other than the fact the last time i launched it it hard locked my box.
<osiris> =)
<nino> it wont connect
<osiris> checked all your firewalls ?  are the ports forwarded ?
<nino> im running a transparent proxy and there should not be a problem
<nino> no no port forwarding
<osiris> no idea.  i dont use proxies
<nino> should i forward the port on my router?
<osiris> yes
<freewill> wil there be a torrent download for the cd of edgy or just dvd?
<nino> i dont have a clue how, but ill try
<osiris> nino, the ports are listed in the preferences of frostwire.  Your router, you have to figure out
<nino> l
<osiris> its not hard though.  if you know how to log into the router, and what your ip is
<nino> k
<freewill> is there a torrent download for the cd of edgy?
<osiris> no idea
<nino> logged into my router!!
<nino> will it be under inbound services??
<osiris> perhaps.
<osiris> i have NO idea what kind of router you have
<xsacha> under forward ports, firewall or something similar..
<nino> netgear, it asks me what service tcp udp??
<osiris> if its a linksys it might be under applications and gaming
<osiris> nino, probably tcp, but you can write a rule for each protocol just to be sure
<nino> yea
* harmental has upgraded to edgy with no clean and it's all right....(it even smells brand new!)
<avalon> I'm having problems upgrading to edgy from dapper. I've tried doing the dist-upgrade after changing my sources list and that completely fawked everything up. Now I can't even get my linux to boot. I've got my CD of edgy now though. Can I tell it to install over what I screwed up without losing my home directory and my files?
<scheuri> g'day all
<nino_> had to bypass my ipcop firewall for a connection to frostwire
<seishinbyou> Hmm, apart from waiting patiently, is there any way I can help to get the special function keys/combos working on my laptop?
<abattoir> seishinbyou: edgy?
<seishinbyou> yes
<abattoir> i thought it worked ootb
<abattoir> seishinbyou: none of them work?
<seishinbyou> For most "normal" PCs, yes
<seishinbyou> This is the obscure laptop from J-land, though
<seishinbyou> Some of them work
<seishinbyou> the ones I really would like don't
<seishinbyou> Brightness/Contrast, Eject CD, external monitor display
<abattoir> seishinbyou: those work or don't work?
<seishinbyou> don't
<seishinbyou> oh, volume, too
<abattoir> hmm,afaik brightness control is directly relayed to the h/w
<abattoir> seishinbyou: which make/model?
<seishinbyou> LaVie LN502C
<abattoir> or is it something too advanced that hasn't hit the rest of the world
<abattoir> oh :P
<seishinbyou> Also, widescreen res, but I got that working
<seishinbyou> 1280x600
<abattoir> you mean 800?
<seishinbyou> no, 600
<seishinbyou> Same as the libretto L1
<abattoir> seishinbyou: maybe setting the keyboard model to "Japanese 106-key" would work?
<abattoir> seishinbyou: in Kcontrol->Keyb. Layout->Keyb. model
<seishinbyou> I tried already; that is what I am using atm
<seishinbyou> since I do work in a JP environment
<seishinbyou> I tried setting it to a US layout for fun, but no luck
<abattoir> seishinbyou: do the brightness keys work before linux is loaded? or in windows?
<seishinbyou> The brightness keys work in Windows, but not anywhere else
<seishinbyou> I can use the external monitor switch key in Windows and at the Grub bootloader actually, but not when Kubuntu is loading or is loaded up
<seishinbyou> The CD Eject system on this is just bizarre, though.
<bianconeri> hi is there a way to install moodbar in amarok via apt-get?
<abattoir> bianconeri: nope
<abattoir> bianconeri: you'd have to compile w/ the flag on, but i think there were some issues w/ it, hence it's temporarily suspended or something like that
<bianconeri> So I should wait on it?
<B-Minus> I have difficulties installing certificates in firefox, does anyone get a downloadscreen on this page ? https://citrix.essers.com/Citrix/MetaFrame/default/rootcertificate.html
<abattoir> bianconeri: i think so, try asking at #amarok
<justin_> Can anybody help me with a problem
<justin_> ?
<seishinbyou> depends on your problem :)
<justin_> Ok
<justin_> It has to do with a edgy upgrade
<Mike2k6> we can try :-p
<justin_> I just up graded
<justin_> like 20 minutes ago
<seishinbyou> and...
<Mike2k6> from? to?
<justin_> and now my damn raid wont load
<justin_> 6.06
<Mike2k6> from drap to edgy
<justin_> from dapper to edgy
<Mike2k6> hrm
<justin_> yes
<abattoir> seishinbyou: is it an NEC?
<justin_> Umm
<justin_> One sec
<Electrolyte> Do people who go from 32-bit to 64-bit feel any speed increase?
<seishinbyou> abattoir: Yes, but I can't find my model on the JP pages anymore...too old, maybe?
<stanley> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<seishinbyou> justin_: is it related to this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/52740
<abattoir> seishinbyou: found something on MX LX 60T/7
<seishinbyou> abattoir: Well, different model, but if it will help...
<abattoir> wow, what complicated names NEC LaVie MX LX60T/7
<abattoir> seishinbyou: nothing useful http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~jcl/linux/lavie/nec_lavie.html
<justin_> I dont think so
<seishinbyou> Meh, but at least I know this isn't the only model with suspend/hibernate issues
<justin_> I will type the error message
<justin_> this comes up when I attempt to enable it through disk and fs undersystem settings
<justin_> The system reported: mount: wronf fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0
<justin_> missing codepage or other error
<justin_> (could this be the device where you in fact use ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<justin_> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<justin_> I cannot format this raid
<justin_> It is out of the question
<justin_> any suggustions
<abattoir> seishinbyou: yeah, but that's redhat 7.1, the world has changed a lot since then ;)
<eilker> when i open computer instead of kde login screen, console comes in front of me, whe i write startx , it says "xauth: creating new authority file" "user not authrized to run x server" i close console, kde login screen comes, it doesnt accept my password, from menu i say go to console, and i write startx in console, than i am able to get desktop....any idea pls ?
<seishinbyou> abattoir: Yes, I agree, but I still have issues with hibernate/suspend.  It blows my coworker's mind because hibernate/suspend has always worked on his laptop
<justin_> seishinbyou ?
<justin_> any ideas
<seishinbyou> justin_:  I'm not sure what to say.  I am googling around and find nothing but problems with RAID on edgy : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/68308
<seishinbyou> I'm still searching
<justin_> ok
<justin_> well is there a way to unupgrade
<seishinbyou> I don't think there is a nice way to downgrade without breaking more packages along the way
<jel> justin_: not en masse, no.  You can download individual packages and install them.  There's probably a way to specify which version you want to install with apt-get install, too.   apt-get install packagename=version, maybe?
<justin_> What did you just say?
<justin_> I am sorry
<justin_> Individual packages?
<justin_> I just want my raid to work
<jel> justin_: the big problem is, the packages only have information about compatibility with older versions, so they don't know what newer packages have to be removed etc.
<justin_> All of my school shit is on it
<eilker> help pls, what is this dump xorg for ??when i open computer instead of kde login screen, console comes in front of me, whe i write startx , it says "xauth: creating new authority file" "user not authrized to run x server" i close console, kde login screen comes, it doesnt accept my password, from menu i say go to console, and i write startx in console, than i am able to get desktop....any idea pls ?
<jel> justin_: what's wrong with your raid?
<duane> hey does adept update crash for anyone else on startup?
<duane> i get this little green icon in the tray which closes at startup
<justin_> It just wont load after I upgraded to edgy from dapper
<jel> duane: adept is crap.  Use synaptic (or aptitude)
<justin_> It wont mount
<justin_> It worked perfectly fine with dapper
<duane> jel: i dont believe in not using package managers that come with the distro
<jel> justin_: ahh, I think I saw other people discussing that on the ubuntu forums.  You might want to search for it and see what's being said.
<justin_> ok
<duane> and i like adept better than synaptic :/
<jel> duane: it's a different interface to exactly the same package management system; not dangerous at all.
<duane> but it's gtk
<jel> duane: and, I do agree, with the likes of rpm or smart
<justin_> what should I search
<jel> duane: I know, it sucks.  But honestly, it's your best option right now.
<duane> lol
<duane> you're right :(
* duane stops being an ass and installs synaptic
<duane> well no
<duane> actually
<duane> i haven't used synaptic in awhile
<duane> does it have something that catches updates?
<duane> i cant remember
<duane> it's not adept that is out of wack it's adept updater
<jel> justin_:  if you go to slashdot, and search for edgy upgrade, you should find a recent story that links to the discussions.
<scheuri> jel: you mean the story which is completely useless? ;)
<jel> duane: on gnome, yes.  There is another tool, which emails you when updates are available.  Install synaptic, and use it to find apt utilities :)
<duane> yea i just need something that catches updates
<duane> i dont need anything else flooding my emails
<jel> scheuri: stories aren't useless, they're the conveyors of wisdom though the ages!   But... what's useless about it?  ;)
<duane> i like adept updater i dont know why its broken in edgy
<duane> ok next problem
<scheuri> jel: in my opinion its just another "upgrading" story...which has no valid background at all....people are talking "yes it worked" and "no, it didnt"...but most of them do not provide any details of their cofiguration
<Mike2k6> kdevelop does not come with a compiler does it?
<duane> why does flash 9 crash my web browsers after about 10 minutes of browsing every time?
<scheuri> duane: because flash 9 is beta?
<duane> Mike2k6: i THINK installing kdevelop thru a package manager will install gcc
<jel> scheuri: agreed.  It does provide a relatively easy to find link to the details of one upgrader's issues though, if I remember correctly, and that mentions the raid problem that justin_ is having.
<duane> i cant remember tho
<duane> only distro i've used kdevelop on is fedora
<duane> and i think fedora comes with gcc
<duane> i dont know why ubuntu doesnt ship with gcc and g++
<duane> scheuri: i know that but jeez
<jel> duane: probably because it's new and has bugs.
<scheuri> jel: ah, okay...the raid issue...its actually the only real proven thing...everything else ist just "blabla"
<Mike2k6> duane, i dont think it came with gcc, is that gnu cc by chance?
<scheuri> duane: it does ship with it...but it is not installed by default
<jel> scheuri: yeah, mostly it's people who screwed with their setups and then expected ubuntu to magically upgrade for them.
<Mike2k6> guess ill sudo apt-get install gcc
<Mike2k6> lol
<duane> scheuri: you know what i mean
<justin_> So am I just fucked
<duane> Mike2k6: cant remember
<scheuri> duane: no, sorry...I dont....you said shipped...but if it is asked to much to install it manually, then...I dont knoe
<justin_> I read multiple threads and all they consisted of were people complaining about raids being broken
<scheuri> *know
<jel> scheuri: although, if we had decent config tools, like a section/key/value system for settings, upgrades would be a lot less painful than the package manager not understanding modified config files.
<seishinbyou> Well, I don't know if you are completely screwed, but I honestly don't know what to suggest at this exact moment besides keep reading/searching
* seishinbyou hopes justin had backups
<duane> scheuri: not really, but i still dont see why something that comes standard already installed on most distros isnt on ubuntu
<jel> justin_: on the ubuntu site, or slashdot?  People will complain on slashdot, but hopefully answers will appear on the ubuntu forums
<duane> especially when most users are nerd programmers anyway :P
<justin_> yeah
<scheuri> jel: well, I personally would first try to find out how the sources.list of the people looks who had troubles upgrading...:)...maybe lots of other repos? universe causing problems? dont know
<scheuri> duane: well, ubuntu AFAIK said its a security issue
<jel> scheuri: yeah, possibly :)
<duane> a security issue to have gcc installed?
<duane> lol
<justin_> Ok well one more question
<scheuri> duane: you do run servers exposed to the internet, right?
<jel> scheuri: raid isn't used for security reasons?!
<scheuri> jel: beg your pardon?
<jel> scheuri: what's a security issue?
<duane> i dunno, it just seems weird to have a distro of which you cant compile things from source after a fresh installations
<duane> installation*
<duane> that just doesn't seem linuxy to me
<jel> duane: you can compile everything on debian from source, if you like
<jel> duane: except firmware binaries :)
<justin_> if I format my main hdd and reinstall dapper is it possible that my raid would work
<scheuri> duane: well, imagin someone is getting access to your server (throug apache, php, openssh, telnet, whatsoever), but has "only" user access...it can't compile malicious software and can't either install gcc to do so
<Mike2k6> justin_, if it worked before, then i dont see why not, as long as you know how to configure it
<scheuri> jel: I would like to point out that installing gcc by default (on servers) may turn out to be a security issue
<justin_> no
<justin_> I havent had to do it before
<jel> scheuri: ooh, right.  Yeah, it's not as if apt-get install build-essential is hard for someone who plans to use gcc
<scheuri> jel: therefore I do not see the harm of not installing it by default but let the "administrator" install it manually and make him therefore aware of that
<eilker> help pls, what is this  xorg for ??when i open computer instead of kde login screen, console comes in front of me, when i write startx , it says "xauth: creating new authority file" "user not authrized to run x server" i close console, kde login screen comes, it doesnt accept my password, from menu i say go to console, and i write startx in console, than i am able to get desktop....any idea pls ?
<scheuri> jel: of course its not hard...but to install anything you need to be root or sudo-user...but when installed, everyone can use gcc
<justin_> If I format the drive I have kubutu installed onto and reinstall will It destroy my software raid?
<jel> scheuri: no, I really was agreeing with you.  I don't do sarcasm :)
<Mike2k6> is kdevelop for c or c++?
<duane> [02:42]  <jel> scheuri: ooh, right.  Yeah, it's not as if apt-get install build-essential is hard for someone who plans to use gcc
<duane> it's not hard
<scheuri> jel: ah, okay...thanks....it sounded quite sarcastic for a second...:)
<duane> but it was just weird to me
<jel> Mike2k6: c, c++, python, ruby, and others
<duane> are there any of distros that dont come with gcc installed?
<Mike2k6> jel, well isnt gcc a compiler just for c?
<Mike2k6> duane, edgy doesnt.
<scheuri> duane: I must admit that I dont know if there are others...
<jel> duane: debian :)
<scheuri> jel: yes, debian...how could I forget...:)
<duane> hrm when i try to do apt-get install build-essential it asks me for the kubuntu cd
<duane> too bad i lost it :(
<jel> Mike2k6: nope, gcc is a compiler front end, which does c, c++, asm, and a few others.  But kdevelop just uses GCC, it doesn't depend on it for basic functionality, or  it exclusively
<scheuri> duane: that is because the first line of your sources.list is still pointing to your CD-ROM
<jel> duane: your /etc/apt/sources.list is using the CD sources.  You'll need to remove the cd lines and make it just look on the net for packages
<Mike2k6> jel, i guess im going to need to download gcc then, the website im looking at only refers to gcc as a 'c' compiler, not as a multi compiler.
<scheuri> duane: if you comment that line out and do a "sudo aptitude update" it will automatically take it from internet
<duane> ic
<Mike2k6> jel, i got kedevelop installed
<jel> Mike2k6: it's wrong :)
<jel> Mike2k6: and all you need to do is apt-get install kdevelop build-essential
<duane> grr seems like us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<scheuri> duane: really?
<jel> Mike2k6: Oh, just build-essential then
<duane> scheuri: i cant d/l from it right now
<Mike2k6> jel, oh? thanks, im a beginner programmer, im going to teach myself c++ lol, i know al ittle bit of js2e and alot of html so ya.
<scheuri> duane: try again...I can ping it now (could not ping it a second ago)
<duane> is it just me or does kdevelop suck?
<jel> Mike2k6: if you want to try everything that kdevel is capable of, you should look at the packages it recommends, and install those too.
<jel> duane: it's just you.
<Mike2k6> jel, ok cool, do you use kdevelop?
<scheuri> duane: kdevelop sucks? compared to what?
<duane> Mike2k6: i would just honestly use kate for now
* duane prepares to be shot
<scheuri> there is also eclipse if you dare...;)
<duane> i'm a .NET programmer that uses Visual Studio 2005 at work
<fatherfork> any intel mac users in here?
<duane> compared to Visual Studio...
<duane> kdevelop is ass
<jel> duane: that's true; I just use kate.
<Mike2k6> duane, already got kdevelop installed, kate is a basic text editor, kdevelop will give me the pretty colors i want
<duane> id rather just use kate
<jel> duane: a lot of people think VS is ass :)
<duane> Mike2k6: kate will too
<scheuri> duane: well, I do not shoot anyone who is just stuck to one programm and is not able to get used to another...;)
<duane> scheuri: i can get used to another. i find eclipse great for java
<Mike2k6> i build comps at my job :-\
<duane> kdevelop is just...i dunno i cant explain it
<scheuri> Mike2k6: really? I could need one...;)
<scheuri> okay, sorry...that is all offtopic now...my bad
<Mike2k6> scheuri, haha, ya i build probably around 100, give or take a few a day.
<jel> duane: then it's a personal preference, not a fact that will affect others.
<duane> jel: so tru
<jel> Mike2k6: wow.
<duane> that's why i asked "is it me"
<Mike2k6> jel, which is more newb friendly?
<jel> Mike2k6: that's a lot :)
<Mike2k6> jel,  yes it is lol
<jel> Mike2k6: I guess you just do one part of it though?
<fdoving> scheuri, mike2k6, #kubuntu-offtopic could need some more users :)
<scheuri> fdoving: yes, sorry...
<duane> Mike2k6: if i were you i would just use kate for now to start learning c++
<duane> but that's just me
<Mike2k6> jel, nah the whole deal, including labels, coa, drives, proc, heatsink, cables, cards
<fdoving> scheuri: don't be, just bring the discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<scheuri> anyone a problem? then brrrriiiinnnggg it ooooooon
<scheuri> :)
<Mike2k6> jel, i just build them though, no software installation involved.
<momal> hmm i just formated a drive into ext3 and it auto used up 3.9gb wth :S
<duane> scheuri: adept crashes when kde starts up
<duane> fix that for me
<duane> adept updater i mean
<Mike2k6> jel,  we just plug them into giant racks with network cords in em to download the software.
<jel> I see :)
<scheuri> duane: what KDE are you using?
<jel> Mike2k6: PXE I guess?
<Mike2k6> jel, yes sir
<duane> scheuri: whichever comes with edgy i forget
<xsacha> 3.5.5
<Mike2k6> PXE!
<Mike2k6> lol
<scheuri> duane: ah, sorry..no edgy stuff for me...I give edgy a few month to get stable...*coughs*...I am still on dapper
<jel> Mike2k6: sounds very efficient :)   What company is it, can I ask?
<Mike2k6> jel, DELL
<duane> scheuri: that was a good idea lol
<jel> Thought as much :)
<momal> xsacha: should formating into ext3 take up 3.9 gb?
<duane> but i wanted to finally use my usb soundcard on linux
<jel> Anyways.  gotta go.  bbl
<Mike2k6> jel, yep dirty dirty work goes on there though haha
<xsacha> momal: what size is your ahrd drive
<Mike2k6> jel, later
<duane> would never work with dapper
<duane> works with edgy
<xsacha> momal: by default ext will reserve 5%
<xsacha> you can remove that
<scheuri> momal: actually no...but...do you have dual boot? what for you want to use that partition of 3.9 gb?
<xsacha> i think his hard drive is 80gb
<momal> xsacha: well the harddrive is 80gb (but then its acualy like 75gb due to how companys say it) but now its only got like 71gb free
<scheuri> xsacha: bingo...:)
<xsacha> yes momal, that's reserved
<xsacha> choose -m 0 when you write as ext3
<xsacha> tunef2fs -m 0
<scheuri> momal: that means you took the whole harddisk as one partition, right?
<xsacha> if you've made it already
<eilker> help pls, what is this dump xorg for ??when i open computer instead of kde login screen, console comes in front of me, whe i write startx , it says "xauth: creating new authority file" "user not authrized to run x server" i close console, kde login screen comes, it doesnt accept my password, from menu i say go to console, and i write startx in console, than i am able to get desktop....any idea pls ?
<xsacha> momal: tune2fs -m 0 /dev/hd??
<scheuri> xsacha: is it a good idea to put that reserve to 0?
<momal> yea whoel harddisk as one parttion.. its for an extra space to copy some stuff on for a friend.... so im currently sitting at 830gb lol
<xsacha> then you will have 100% of your hard drive
<amir> does anyone here know much about wireless?
<momal> xsacha: thanks :)
<scheuri> momal: ah, so you dont boot from that disk...its just extraspace which will be mounted somewhere in a existing install=
<momal> yup
<xsacha> the 5% is just reserved blocks for root, you do not need it
<eilker> newbie here, could someone pls check my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29846/ ??
<Mike2k6> i installed build essential but i didnt see anything go into the menu's, i need gcc to compile my work on develop so i can see it
<duane> gcc wont be in the menus
<Jucato> Mike2k6: you won't see it in the menus since gcc is a command line app
* duane still thinks to should start off with kate
<Mike2k6> Jucato, oh?
<duane> cause it's going to be a bitch just to learn your way around the kdevelop interface
<duane> teach yourself the language first
<Jucato> Mike2k6: yes. some apps might use it in the background, like KDevelop perhaps.
<Jucato> but you GCC itself from the command line
<Mike2k6> duane, im just typing in the text file and clicking save...
<Mike2k6> Jucato, im using kdev
<duane> then it makes even more since to use kate
<Jucato> duane: some people learn using a text editor, some using an IDE. they can learn the language either way
<Mike2k6> duane, its cause kate is a girl name...
<duane> Mike2k6: lol
<scheuri> heheh
<Mike2k6> Jucato, so i type like compile new1
<Jucato> Kate = KDE Advanced Text Editor
<scheuri> Jucato: still sounds a gorl...;)
<Jucato> Mike2k6: something like "gcc <file>"
<scheuri> *girl
<eilker> i hope someone answers me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29847/
<Mike2k6> kk
<Jucato> Katie is supposed to be Konqi's girlfriend...
<Jucato> I don't know if katie == kate
<duane> i remember a slashdot article about this learning a language using an ide vs. text editor issue
<duane> lemme see if i can dig it up
<Mike2k6> hey whenever i save a file in kdevelop what is the extension on it?
<Mike2k6> ex the file name is new1
<Mike2k6> so new1.c?
<duane> depends on the language
<Mike2k6> c++
<duane> .cpp
<Jucato> duane: maybe for some an IDE gets in the way, for some it helps. it's personal preference
<eilker> test , people do u see this message, i am connected or not ??
<duane> Jucato: i see
<Mike2k6> eilker, sorry, your not connected.
<Jucato> Mike2k6: you'll use g++ rather than gcc then
<Mike2k6> Jucato, someone told me you can use gcc.....
<Mike2k6> duane, liers...
<Jucato> eilker: we can look at your xorg.conf all day, but you have to tell us if there's anything wrong in the first lace
<Jucato> Mike2k6: ah yeah you can I guess
<scheuri> eilker: try to run dpkg-reconfigure debconf and choose "dialog"
<Mike2k6> Jucato, what do i save a file as to do the c++ thing?
<fdoving> hi jucato. :)
<Jucato> hi fdoving!
<Mike2k6> duane, you win ill use kate, jerk......
<Mike2k6> lol
<duane> lol
<scheuri> eilker: that should at least kill some error messages
<Jucato> Mike2k6: err dunno :)
<duane> Mike2k6: read http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/05/21/0340220
<eilker> scheuri: it gives errors,
<Jucato> haven't done C/C++ in a long time...
<duane> losts of good reasons why you shouldn't use an IDE to start off with
<duane> lots*
<eilker> my problem is,  when i open computer instead of kde login screen, console comes in front of me, whe i write startx , it says "xauth: creating new authority file" "user not authrized to run x server" i close console, kde login screen comes, it doesnt accept my password, from menu i say go to console, and i write startx in console, than i am able to get desktop....any idea pls ?
<Jucato> and last time I did it was with Turbo C
<Mike2k6> duane, im reading c++ tutorials at the moment lol
<eilker> and i think that, it is related with xorg.conf
<Jucato> er... I'm not really that interested in reading /. articles...
<scheuri> eilker: try "sudo kdm" when on command line
<Jucato> sorry, /. comments I mean
<duane> what? /. comments > *
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> like I said, personal preference
<duane> digg.com comments i could see you know wanting to waste time with hehe
* Jucato doesn't read /. nor digg
<scheuri> Jucato: is not a real geek then...;)
<duane> scheuri: exactly what i was thinking
<eilker> scheuri: i tried, it asks password, and nothing happens
<Jucato> if that's the criteria, then no I'm not
<scheuri> eilker: okay...what about "sudo startx"
<momal> hmm what should be set to make another user ability to edit/delete files on my new harddrive ? (ext3)
<momal> seems it doesnt' want to allow it >_<
<momal> under root i can :p
<eilker> scheuri: nothing happens, by the way , now i am using kubuntu
<scheuri> momal: have a look at /etc/fstab for how to mount your harddrive....other paritions of harddrives will use "users" as parameter...that is what you want
<scheuri> eilker: hmmmm...did you upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<eilker> scheuri: yes i did,
<Mike2k6> mike@Mikes-desktop:~$ gcc test
<Mike2k6> test: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<Mike2k6> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<eilker> scheuri: and i have apache2 working background, and mysql,and php
<scheuri> eilker: okay...the stuff you pasted is actually not very usefull, you need to post your xorg.conf
<scheuri> eilker: that means everything is fine except your Xorg
<eilker> scheuri: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29847/
<scheuri> eilker: no...that is NOT your config-file of xorg.conf
<scheuri> eilker: that are "only" the error messages
<eilker> scheuri: so sorry  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29846/
<fdoving> eilker: can you try to run 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg' - looks like debconf have problems configuring your xserver-xorg package.
<scheuri> eilker: make this a "sudo aptitude install --reinstall xserver-xorg"
<scheuri> fdoving: sorry for interrupting...
<fdoving> scheuri: please continue, i'm pretending to do some other work here :)
<scheuri> fdoving: heh, easy...it is just that aptitude can handle dependencies a bit better...
<fdoving> scheuri: i prefer apt-get :)
<scheuri> :)
<scheuri> eilker: furthermore...when issuing the command dpkg-reconfigure there is a tool called "debconf" started...which now is ordered to show its graphics on X-server...you can change that to make it shown on command line easier
<eilker> scheuri: i did it and got many errors ,see pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29848/
<B-Minus> hmmz
<eilker> fdoving: i did it and got many errors ,see pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29848/
<B-Minus> how come I have like 3 browers installed by default .. firefox, mozilla-firefox, mozilla
<B-Minus> whats up with that
<scheuri> oh my...we are kind of stuck here
<duane> uninstall all of them
<duane> and install opera
<scheuri> eilker: okay...the lines with "X Error" are mainly because the tool "debconf" is called and that tool is ordered to use X as graphical interface right now...and that does not work....
<scheuri> eilker: gimme a second
<eilker> scheuri: ok sir
<fdoving> eilker: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall debconf'
<scheuri> eilker: if you call me sir just one more time.....arrrr...:)
<eilker> scheuri: i say to my friends too:))
<scheuri> fdoving: probably wont work as then again (for install preparation) debconf is called which wont work....
<fdoving> scheuri: debconf isn't called when re-installing debconf.
<scheuri> fdoving: oh...okay...
<eilker> fdoving: i did it and....  ,see pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29849/
<scheuri> fdoving: the first few lines indicates that debconf or some sort of pre-dialog is started....
<scheuri> eilker: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend=dialog debconf"
<momal> garr copying hd->hd kills my box lol!
<scheuri> momal: seems that DMA is not enabled?
<momal> dma ?
<scheuri> DMA = Direct Memory Access (go get wikipedia)
<eilker> scheuri: i did it,
<scheuri> eilker: any error messages?
<eilker> scheuri: no error during doing it
<scheuri> eilker: okay...try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again
<momal> hmm how fast should i beable to copy between 2 ide harddrives?
<eilker> scheuri: same errors like before :(
<momal> both 7200 rpm
<scheuri> eilker: really?....arrrrrr
<eilker> scheuri: yes...
<scheuri> eilker: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f dialog debconf"
<fdoving> scheuri: add '-plow' maybe.
<scheuri> momal: that depends on a lot of things....
<eilker> scheuri: same things...
<scheuri> fdoving: I dont know that parameter...
<momal> scheuri: cpu: amd x2 4200, 2gb ram... pretty much nothing using cpu
<scheuri> eilker: it seems to ignore the frontend-thingy
<fdoving> scheuri: priority, -plow sets the priority threshold of questions asked.
<scheuri> momal: well, I was merely speaking about stuff like DMA, Harddisk-parameters and stuff...hdparm is your friend...:)
<fdoving> eilker: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow -freadline debconf'
<scheuri> fdoving: oooh...-plow in one word?
<fdoving> scheuri: yes.
<scheuri> eilker: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -fdialog debconf" then...maybe that works...then we stard with plow ;)
<momal> wholy crap
<momal> talk about speed increase with dma
<scheuri> momal: heh
<eilker> scheuri: same things....dont we have a repair tool for system files in kubuntu, like in xp. what happens if i reinstall kubuntu again ?
<momal> i was getting 8-11mb/s now im getting 31 :D
<scheuri> eilker: do you have your data on a seperate partition?
<eilker> scheuri: hda1 and hda5 are win xp, and hda7 is kubuntu
<scheuri> eilker: do you have any data on hda7?
<intelikey> what do you do when you get a hacker by the tail ???
<eilker> scheuri: of course i have data , will kubuntu format hda7 when i reinstall it ??
<scheuri> eilker: yes....
<scheuri> eilker: like windows would do
<eilker> scheuri: nope windows does not format
<intelikey> eilker depends if hda7 is / or not...
<eilker> intelikey: it is root
<scheuri> eilker: well, if your system and personal data is on same partition (eg. c:) and then you reinstall windows...I dont think there is much left
<intelikey> no he's not....
<scheuri> eilker: but that is another story...sorry...I am out of ideas..I am still on dapper though
<intelikey> eilker root as in /  then yes it will be formated.
<eilker> scheuri: ok friend, i cant lose my datas , and all downloaded updates:) and i cant listen to music too now, it says xine cannot be started
<eilker> scheuri: is it also releated with xorg?
<livingdaylight> anyone know how Firefox knows to choose one application like Totem over another? Trying to get it to open a link with VLC coz Totem can't
<livingdaylight> In System/Preference/Preffered Applications all one can change is browser and email clients. Be nice to see a whole list of preferred options
<intelikey> tried right click open with ?
<intelikey> oh that's konq
<fdoving> eilker: before deleting anything. can you run 'sudo nano /var/cache/debconf/config.dat' - hit ctrl-w to search, and search for 'Name: debconf/frontend' - what does the Value: line say?
<intelikey> nm
<scheuri> eilker: yes...everything that somehow needs graphics (such as xine) is releated to XORG as this is the X-Server....
<Jucato> that's firefox's problem... not kde's :P
(Th3_Cr0up13R/#kubuntu) hope its not too big
(astronaute/#kubuntu) xsacha:  I have for sure : libsdl-perl, perl , libc6, libsdl-mixer1.2
<astronaute> perlapi dunno whats that
<xsacha> libsdl1.2debian?
<astronaute> eh debian
<astronaute> sec
<Th3_Cr0up13R> even if i did the get update it still says that i got dapper ?!
<astronaute> yes
<astronaute> have it too
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: i don't understand.. of course you have dapper, update doesnt change that, you're thinking dist-upgrade
<astronaute> Th3_Cr0up13R:  you want to UPGRADE no UPDATE ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ooo right
<Th3_Cr0up13R> on the get update i got some hit and an address does that mean i do something with them or does it just show me where it got the stuff
<xsacha> yeah they should all be hit
<xsacha> just shows you where you d/led package info from
<astronaute> Th3_Cr0up13R:   basicly if you dont install stuff manually, just change dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.lst and do a : apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<xsacha> astronaute: find where all your fb_stuff.pm's are? (in frozen-bubble directory..)
<kuid87> scusate un programma per emulare i cd tipo daemon
<xsacha> have one in: ~/frozen-bubble-2.0.0/save_virgin/fb_stuff.pm ?
<xsacha> where ~ is wherever you installed it to
<xsacha> should also have fb_stuff.pm in: /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8/fb_stuff.pm
<Th3_Cr0up13R> astronaute: that is manually right? im fairly new in all this
<astronaute> xsacha:  no perl in /usr/local/lib :///////////
<xsacha> ah
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i dont want to mess something up but i like experimenting and learning , loving linux
<astronaute> Th3_Cr0up13R: manually means not BY Adept
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: it's alright, don't need to upgrade to edgy yet
<astronaute> yes dont do it anyway if you dont need
<xsacha> although, i'm curious as to why you went with dapper instead of edgy :P i think you just installed?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> xsacha: y not? thought the upgrades are good
<Th3_Cr0up13R> better
<astronaute> Th3_Cr0up13R:   dapper have 3 years of support and irts pretty stable
<Th3_Cr0up13R> fair enough
<astronaute> Th3_Cr0up13R:  edgy is quite new and may be pain in the ass
<xsacha> it's a pain in the ass to upgrade, some people have bad upgrade stories anyway
<Th3_Cr0up13R> well in that case since im new i will need lots of support hehehe
<redmonkey> i have kubuntu 6.10 here and i have noticed that there is no kmail entry in the k-menu
<xsacha> were you able to find "kdevelop" in Adept now Th3_Cr0up13R?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> no
<Th3_Cr0up13R> xsacha: no even after the update i didnt
<xsacha> hmmm
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i tried kdev, kdevelop , kdeve but nothing
<xsacha> in Adept, go to Adept->Manage Repositories
<xsacha> you see any deb or deb-src that are grey?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yes 3 pairs
<xsacha> right click and enable those 6
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ok
<Th3_Cr0up13R> now i do another get update i suppose
<xsacha> then Apply, then Fetch Updates
* Jucato whistles idly while wondering what's happening to freenode...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> the apply button didnt get activated but they got bold
<xsacha> didn't you see the message Jucato? DOS attacks
<Jucato> whoa...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> looks like there is no need to apply or fetch something
<xsacha> did you click fetch updates?
<Jucato> there is always a need to Fetch Updates, after editing sources.list.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yep
<Th3_Cr0up13R> xsacha: yes i did
<xsacha> Jucato: kdevelop is in dapper, right? :S
<Jucato> xsacha: hm... seems like I'm connected to kornbluth.freenode.net...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it did something very quickly then thats it
<Jucato> xsacha: I think the name is kdevelop3 in Dapper
<xsacha> k
<xsacha> "kdev" should list them all anyway
<Jucato> yep yep
<xsacha> seeing it yet Th3_Cr0up13R?
<Jucato> hm... this is going to be hard without ubotu around....
<luca_b> kdevelop3 is the name
<astronaute> xsacha:  you think that if i reinstall perl maybe it will be corectly created in /usr/local/libs/perl ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> xsacha:  i tried kdev but i dont get anything apart from liblockdev
<luca_b> (in Dapper) - I checked packages.ubuntu.com for safety
<Jucato> my connection is a bit slow today... :(
<xsacha> same distro, we should have same perl directory :S wonder why you dont have /usr/local/libs/perl :S
<astronaute> heee
<astronaute> =)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> no nothing yet
<xsacha> your gfs computer is 64-bit too?
<astronaute> yes
<astronaute> i have pango frozen-bubble in there
<astronaute> python too
<astronaute> but no perl
<astronaute> i try reinstalling perl
<astronaute> sec
<xsacha> oh by the way, /usr/local/lib/perl *  no s on libs :P wondering why i had no directory found
<Th3_Cr0up13R> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  deb
<Th3_Cr0up13R> everytime i fetch update it goes back to disable by itself
<xsacha> did you click Apply?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> no because its not active
<Jucato> O_O
<astronaute> =))))
<xsacha> huh? it should be active even if you change nothing :S
<xsacha> hmm, have you used konsole much?
<xsacha> hmm, alt+f2 and type: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<xsacha> then just remove the hashes(#) from the front of them and save
<astronaute> xsacha:  /usr/bin/perle
<astronaute> when i type which perl
<dev> Anyone here managed to install a Jdk on kubuntu?
<xsacha> yes astronaute, but you need the perl libs..
<xsacha> for me they are in /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 :S
<astronaute> xsacha:  yes sure
<Th3_Cr0up13R> xsacha: then i suppose i try to update again
<xsacha> it's also in /usr/lib/perl, but frozen bubble uses local
<Th3_Cr0up13R> lets see
<astronaute> but how to get them
<xsacha> yes Th3_Cr0up13R
<xsacha> don't know astronaute :( i think perl came with kubuntu.. hers is clean install to edgy?
<astronaute> xsacha:  can i just copy them from my computer ?
<astronaute> xsacha:  no upgrade from dapper
<xsacha> aha, it might have other files :S
<xsacha> oh, yours isnt upgrade from dapper though?
<astronaute> nope
<xsacha> ahh
<astronaute> dont tell me i have to reinstalla all
<astronaute> =))))
<xsacha> :P no
<xsacha> hmm libperl5.8  <-- i dont have this installed
<Th3_Cr0up13R> xsacha:  thanx a lot i found it and looks like its is downloading it
<xsacha> :D
<Th3_Cr0up13R> thank you
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i hope i can do some programming now
<xsacha> strange that manage repositories didnt work though :s
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i got lots to learn
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yeah i know, every time i open adept it is gray, unless i try to install something it will stay gray
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) It's why I stick with Kopete though I want to drop it off a cliff three times a day
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) BluesKaj: What's she scared of?
(lambengolmor/#kubuntu) sorry, I need to copy the address book of kontact but my kubuntu broke while trying upgrade to edgy.. can anyone tell me where is it by default?
(xsacha/#kubuntu) this is why you dont use gnome apps in kde when you dont have much RAM :P http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8546/gtkinkdeix0.png (after killing one app)
(sledge_at_work/#kubuntu) Lam_: somewhere ~/.kde
<xsacha> omg *drools* the packaging makes me want to have it right now: http://static.flickr.com/109/286546536_82ea90042b.jpg
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, not being able to do the things she's used to doing...she's rather linux phobia'd I'm afraid, from my previous failed efforts to install Linux and get all the hardware and software top work
<zorglu_> xsacha: yep on a 'stable' os :)
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Why not use bitlbee (makes everything appear as just irc)
<xsacha> wonder how much they spent on designing that packaging
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I've just installed Edgy, and I'm noticing one really annoying problem...
<Digital_Pioneer> Whenever I drag windows, or scroll on a webpage, etc. it takes a moment for the display to clear off the old and "repaint" the new.
<bianconeri__> what package should i install when getting this error :configure: error: X Screensaver extension header files not found!"??\
<Digital_Pioneer> It gives the feel that I'm always running too much stuff and it's having trouble doing something so simple as moving a window...
<manchicken> How does one unlock the dpkg database when adept crashes?
<xsacha> kill adept
<xsacha> sudo killall adept_manager   (or look for the pid and kill it)
<sledge_at_work> manchicken: Make sure adept is not running and then "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lock"
<manchicken> That didn't help.  Database is still locked.
<h3sp4wn> !adept crash fix > manchicken
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Sorry?
<manchicken> h3sp4wn: That looks good.
<xsacha> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Sharketor> to start azureus I have to type "./azureus" in azureus folder
<Tm_T> ubotu: Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: if you use that app you don't need to bother with kopete - you can just use everything with whatever you use for irc
<Tm_T> :)
<Sharketor> how can I create a desktop icon to do that???
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: well make a  short list of the things she's scared of and the things she can benefit from and take a weekend and Live CD and walk her over
<DaSkreech> Sharketor: Is it in your KDE menu?
<soulrider> anyone here using conky ?
<Sharketor> no
<oyvind> can i install audacious whit apt-get?
<Sharketor> I have downloaded the .tar.bz2 package
<B-Minus> is there a calculator build in kubuntu ?
<soulrider> Sharketor: you could make a scrips
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<manchicken> h3sp4wn: Much thanks for that.  It seems to have worked.
<soulrider> to cd intot he az directory
<Sharketor> then I have extracted it
<DaSkreech> Sharketor: Right click your K menu and edit it to put in there (under Internet) and it will be picked up in katapult :)
<soulrider> and then run az
<B-Minus> i cant see a commandline calculator
<DaSkreech> B-Minus: Press Alt+Space and do your calculations
<DaSkreech> B-Minus: or use speedcrunch
<dinosaur-rus> will Apache 2.2 be available in repositories?
<soulrider> anyone know a good program to evaluate and plot functions ?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Kplot
<B-Minus> DaSkreech: tnx
<dinosaur-rus> souldrier: google ;)
<soulrider> thanks DaSkreech
<nickste> wooohoooo! I got beryl working :)
<DaSkreech> nickste: Whoot!
<soulrider> nickste: :) im using it right now too!
<nickste> heheheh
<nickste> I'm soooo stoked :) Messed around for ages to get it working
<h3sp4wn> B-Minus: perl -e 'print 4 * 4;' (or whatever)
<DaSkreech> Sharketor: Why didn't you apt-get it?
<nickste> eventually did  a clean install, and started from the beginning
<B-Minus> DaSkreech: katapult disapears in the background after inactivity ?
<Sharketor> DaSkreech: I did, but the old version on repo crashed on my pc
<DaSkreech> B-Minus: Umm not sure Mine doesn't
<DaSkreech> B-Minus: Alt+ Space then Ctrl+C
<DaSkreech> THat gets you the settings
<Sharketor> DaSkreech: I do: create application link, on desktop
<RawSewage> whats the command to totally remove a package
<Sharketor> then i type "azureus2 as command
<soulrider> sudo apt-get remove <name>
<DaSkreech> Sharketor: Yes I was just wondering why you didn't apt-get it
<Sharketor> and the work path
* bipolar takes the edgy plunge on his main workstation
<RawSewage> soulrider: remove wont remove the folder and settings
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> sudo dpkg -P <name?
<soulrider> thats supposed to purge everything
<RawSewage> ok ty
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: aptitude purge <name> or apt-get remove --purge <name> or dpkg -P <name>
<Sharketor> DaSkreech: but when I launch it says: could not found azureus excutable
<RawSewage> ok
<eilker> !visudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RawSewage> thx
<RawSewage> I have to remove FF Flash
<RawSewage> it crashes the browser
<RawSewage> I realize I can change Depth to 24, but that seems worse than Depth 16 for some reason
<RawSewage> in xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> Sharketor: In the command try putting the path to the application
<Sharketor> DaSkreech: how?
<Dr_Willis>   /home/username/whatever/patjh/to/azuraus
<DaSkreech> Sharketor: from the command line type which azeurus and use that
<manchicken_> Anybody else having trouble getting emacs-snapshot-gtk to install?
<Sharketor> DaSkreech: ok, problem solved
* DaSkreech nods
<Sharketor> there is a file in the folder called azureus
* dinosaur-rus wants to know when Gaim 2.0 and Apache 2.2 packages will be updated/added
<eilker> !kdm >eilker
<Sharketor> I did the link to this file
<dinosaur-rus> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<dinosaur-rus> !apache 2.2
<dinosaur-rus> oh
<DaSkreech> dinosaur-rus: Well when gaim 2.0 comes out it shoudl be updated
<[cf] nightrid3r> i just installed compiz, how do i "activate" it?
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> Ah hmm
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: Gaim 2.0beta4 exists, but not in the repos and it contains some features I need
<[cf] nightrid3r> oh :)
<DaSkreech> [cf] nightrid3r: As I recall there is a compiz.start or a start-compiz script
<deep__> Test. Test.
<deep__> =)
<DaSkreech> dinosaur-rus: try getdeb.net
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: well, what about Apache 2.2?
<DaSkreech> dinosaur-rus: mail the maintainer
<ubuntu__> hi
<carlos_> Hi, everyone! I would like to know how to acess my secure memory card. Do anyone know how to do?
<ubuntu__> how was the command to change the root from live cd
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: chroot
<ubuntu__> to use the root of my root partition
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech: and aftetr that
<DaSkreech> eh?
<ubuntu__> I must show where is my root?
<trappist> ubuntu__: you do like chroot /mnt/whatever and you're in your own partition
<DaSkreech> sudo chroot path/to/the/new/root
<ubuntu__> ok 10x
<Ayabara> anyone using truecrypt?
<jay> help!!
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bipolar> Ayabara: I use it on some windows machines at work, but I've never used the linux version. At least not yet :)
<dinosaur-rus> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<BluesKaj> !Komba2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Komba2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dinosaur-rus> !httpd
<ubuntu__> how to repair grub boot manager from live CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> jay: ?
<bipolar> ubuntu__: the link for lost grub after installing windows is what you want :)
<dinosaur-rus> ubuntu__: try to chroot to your partition and run grub-install
<Ayabara> bipolar: ok. I'll ask my question anyway :-), I get "FATAL: Module truecrypt not found.
<Ayabara> truecrypt: Failed to load TrueCrypt kernel module" when I try to mount. I'm sort of new to linux, so I don't know how to attack this.
<DaSkreech> dinosaur-rus: try apache2
<ubuntu__> dinosaur-rus: ok I will try
<felipe__> Hello guys, does anyone knows if there is a deb package for Angband or MAngband?
<bipolar> Ayabara: there is a kernel module missing. A kernel module is kind of like a driver in windows
<bipolar> Ayabara: need to find out what package has the truecrypt module in it.
<Ayabara> bipolar: aha. thanks.
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: apache2 is 2.0.55 version
<DaSkreech> dinosaur-rus: I know. mail the maintainers to see if they have 2.2 plans. If not then just make your own deb
<ubuntu__> dinosaur-rus: how to use this tool
<jay> help! how do i change to gnome?
<ubuntu__> dinosaur-rus: grub-install
<markowka> hej
<DaSkreech> jay: You had Ubuntu installed?
<bipolar> Ayabara: on a command line, try runing 'apt-cache search truecrypt' and look for a package that has 'module' in it's name. :)
<jay> i have kubuntu but i want to try normal ubuntu
<markowka> are you knwo a program like opendock for kubuntu?
<jay> so can u tell me the commands to change and change back?
<markowka> i love opendock ;)#
<DaSkreech> jay: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<markowka> anyone knowes?
<Ayabara> bipolar: ok.
<jay> ty, so how do i change back after it?
<jay> kubuntu-desktop?
<DaSkreech> when you have to login there is a section named sessions
<dinosaur-rus> ubuntu__: grub-install /dev/hda
<DaSkreech> Select that and choose gnome or KDE
<markowka> nobody wnat to chat with me?!
<DaSkreech> jay: on the login screen. You know where I'm talking about?
<DaSkreech> markowka: try O-T?
<jay> yea
<DaSkreech> jay: Ok Go to it :)
<jay> ?
<markowka> whre can i found this?
<dive-o> Has anyone else upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and had the bootup screen go "weird" - for example, I just see a bunch of lines that gradually fill between with solid color, not the nice looking splash I've seen screenshots of. Is there something I should check to make sure that got upgraded correctly?
<EricJ> I installed 6.10 from a burned iso, and I get that bootup screen as well.
<dive-o> not the nice pretty one shown off on the web?
<EricJ> That's about it though - no further errors.
<dive-o> I had some issues with my xorg.conf getting redone but that was easily fixed
<EricJ> Nope, more something resembling pulled from an 80's version of msdos.
<EricJ> But hey, it works.
* dive-o nods
<markowka> <DaSkreech> whre can i found?
<DaSkreech> jay: Apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and logout
<DaSkreech> markowka: Find?
<EricJ> dive-o: Are you on an amd64 machine as well?
<dive-o> EricJ: yup.
<jay> what is apt-get!??!?!
<jay> what do i do1?!?!?
<EricJ> dive-o: Figured so
<DaSkreech> jay: Oh Ok :)
<DaSkreech> jay: do you use adept?
<dive-o> I suppose I could give it a shot on a spare box around the office today that isn't amd64
<EricJ> I wouldn't bother. I'm way too lazy. :)
<DaSkreech> markowka: Where can You found waht?
<DaSkreech> what?
<kay> i have installed windows vista and after i installed grub back he cant find windows anyone knows how to handle this for windows vista?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<markowka> <DaSkreech> markowka: try O-T?
<kay> THX
<DaSkreech> !O-T
<dive-o> EricJ: same here, I don't feel like hooking up another monitor/kbd ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about O-T - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !offtopic > markowka
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: you're still here? checkout http://www.kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=234
<markowka> achso... sorry
<EricJ> Jesus.. I had no idea setting up a simple home network was such a hassle. I almost miss WinXP.
<dive-o> what are you trying to do, specifically?
<DaSkreech> markowka: you can hang out here as well :)
<DaSkreech> jay: Hello?
<dive-o> I've got several machines networked at home and kubuntu gave me no issues
<EricJ> dive-o: Configuring samba, I guess. :s
<zorglu_> q. during the last 2 days, i have my yahoo account reporting 'bad password', i havent changed the configuration at all and it was working before. is there anobody else with the same issue ?
<zorglu_> using kopete
<dive-o> EricJ: as a client or server?
<EricJ> dive-o: Server. I think.
<EricJ> dive-o: I'm kinda new to this concept, I'm learning as I go. :)
<kay> DaSkreech:  thx for this tip but i need to know which entry windows vista need in grub?
<dive-o> hmm, haven't tried that under kubuntu yet, my samba fileserver is NetBSD-based
<dive-o> as far as using it as a client goes, that was pretty easy
<EricJ> <-- clueless.
<EricJ> We've got this small network with only 2 machines - one running WinXP and one Kubuntu. I'm trying to get them access to eachothers shares.
<xsacha> samba
<zorglu_> kay: look at http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html
<CVirus> EricJ: with Kubuntu you could easily access your windows shares through Konqueror
<EricJ> CVirus: Don't I need to configure workgroup names and so forth?
<CVirus> EricJ: configure your windows machine
<kay> DaSkreech: thx i have found other but i will look at this too
<xsacha> smb://name/ or \\name
<Nickenyfiken> hi, is it not possible to install DMRAID with 6.10 live cd?
<DaSkreech> kay: Ok
<DaSkreech> jay: Hello?
<EricJ> I'll give it a shot. :)
<kay> DaSkreech: thx again yours is very helpful
<DaSkreech> kay: Thank you
<zorglu_> maybe i should ask my weird kopete issue in a different manner :) i asked it 5 times during the last 2 days and nobody ever answered :)
<DaSkreech> Possibly :)
<dinosaur-rus> zorglu_: what's the problem?
<bipolar> zorglu_: it's a yahoo server issue. I get it once in a while too.
<DaSkreech> bipolar: Over 2 days?
<markowka> have kubuntu a german channel?
<zorglu_> dinosaur-rus: kopete complains about my password being wrong for yahoo, but it was working without issue before
<zorglu_> bipolar: ok
<zorglu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<EricJ> CVirus: Thanks for the tip. Atleast the windows machine can connect to my 'nix now. (I just need to check which users are allowed)
<Nickenyfiken> Is it possible to install edgy on a software raid0 array loading the live cd and then installing dmraid?
<markowka> thx
<bipolar> DaSkreech: off and on, yeah. if it hasn't worked at all in the past two days, thats another issue
<DaSkreech> Well ICQ simply won't login for me
<bipolar> zorglu_: has it worked at all in the past two days?
* DaSkreech kicks kopete
<DaSkreech> What's a good screen capture program?
<bipolar> damn upgrade... why won't you just use the packages from my edgy cdrom?!
<zorglu_> bipolar: nope, every time i logged on during the past 2 days, i got the popup 'bad password' and i click cancel
<bipolar> zorglu_: oh, then thats another problem.
<ironfroggy> when will python 2.5 be available in apt?
<sebastianbf222> hello: Does anyone knows how do I get transparents windows in kubuntu?
<EricJ> DaSkreech: Ksnapshot?
<bipolar> zorglu_: I don't know. I'm using kopete w/ yahoo right now.
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: It is already I think
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Still no login? And you have fixed version?
<h3sp4wn> !info python edgy
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<zorglu_> bipolar: hmm ok
<dinosaur-rus> zorglu_: I guess trying to use another client would be a good idea allowing you to see if the problem is in Kopete or Yahoo!
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: doubt it
<WikinG> i am trying write file on MMC, but (i don't know why) it says "Couldn't change the permissions of "MMC" because it is on a read-only disk". How to make it non read-only???
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: i do not see it.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: :p
<DaSkreech> It works on edgy which is why I'm upgrading today
<DaSkreech> Just to login into icq :-P
<Tm_T> I see.
<DaSkreech> EricJ: That's a screenshot program
<zorglu_> dinosaur-rus: good point.
<zorglu_> dinosaur-rus: but in both cases there is not much i can do :)
<zorglu_> dinosaur-rus: except stop using yahoo and/or kopete
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: so any idea when its to be available? or where i could maybe get a compatible package seperately?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: It is in edgy (or was when I last used it)(
<trappist> WikinG: I think most mmc cards have a physical switch you can flip for that
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: the thing you just did say 2.4.3 was the newest in edgy
<xsacha> grrr i keep getting: Ran out of GART memory! whenever i use something that is 3d (opengl)
<zorglu_> q. is there a way in kopete to determine if i am currently connected or not to a given network ?
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: how can i find what im running? i think dapper..
<stamen_> how to make a ext3 partition to bi writable?
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: Kinda :)
<xsacha> zorglu_: the icon will be greyed out..
<WikinG> trappist, noup
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: cat /etc/issue
<zorglu_> xsacha: hmm ok and i got a weird icon with a 'y' which is greyer out :)
<DaSkreech> xsacha: not true al lthe time but that's a good checkstick :)
<WikinG> trappist, SD have, but not MMC
<zorglu_> xsacha: i guess this is yahoo
<dinosaur-rus> stamen_: how to make FAT partition writeable? :)
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: it just says "Ubuntu 6.06 LT \n \l"
<DaSkreech> Dapper then
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to ask kopete to connect to a unconnected network ?
<DaSkreech> Dapper = 6.06
<ironfroggy> ok. is apt capable of doing the upgrade to edgy?
<trappist> WikinG: is that error message exactly as it appears? it makes sense that it can't change the permissions, because those are usually fat32, which doesn't understand unix permissions.  is it not writing to the device at all, or just not updating permissions?
<DaSkreech> Breezy = 5.10
<sebastianbf222> Does anyone knows how do I get transparents windows in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: There you go
<xsacha> zorglu_: right click that icon, and put Online->Message None (dont know if it's same on yahoo)
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: I just checked (I hate python anyway) 2.4 is default but you can install 2.5 in edgy
<h3sp4wn> !info python-2.5 edgy
<ubotu> Package python-2.5 does not exist in edgy
<xsacha> zorglu_: the password it is asking you for, is there a chance that is your KDE Wallet Password?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: I forget the package name but it is there
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: you hate perfection huh?
<zorglu_> xsacha: oh now the icon is more more grey, i guess it is connected
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: thanks
<zorglu_> xsacha: and i didnt have any 'bad password' popup
* DaSkreech goes to sleep
<zorglu_> xsacha: so it seems it was a server issue
<xsacha> k
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: I hate needless typing - I don't need the language to restrict how I write my code (either ruby or perl are much nicer)
<zorglu_> xsacha: about the kde wallet, it cant be the password it asked for because my kde wallet has no password :)
<xsacha> hmm k
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: and it doesn't even have ++
<zorglu_> xsacha: thanks for your help
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: you should come to #python where it would not be offtopic for me to persuade you how those are very very good things.
<WikinG> trappist, i can't change permissions, now i can't write files too. aproximmetly month ago i has written fils without problems
* zorglu_ has issues with 'intuitive' gui :)
<WikinG> trappist, ...files
<trappist> WikinG: you could try remounting the device read-write, by hand.  you also might want to check the dmesg output when you insert the card, to see if it's complaining about anything
<bipolar> stupid update manager.... it uses packages off the CD until it gets to one package thats newer on the update site. then it uses the update site for ALL remaining packages. Slow as hell.
* bipolar reboots to boot off the cd. *sigh*
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to make kopete use the name of the network, instead of the icon ?
<Tm_T> Nope.
<zorglu_> ok so is there a way to determine which icon means which network ?
<Tm_T> Yes, they are common representatives of that protocol.
<zorglu_> what is 'common representatives' ?
<Tm_T> Dunno how that is dealt with Oscar
<Tm_T> zorglu_: No idea, that's the word came to my mind.
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<zorglu_> i have trouble finding out basic information with kopete :)
<zorglu_> like i am connected to yahoo :)
<Tm_T> And?
<Tm_T> Doesn't Yahoo have it's own simple logo?
<zorglu_> and ?
<zorglu_> well i have trouble and i try to find solution :)
<Tm_T> I see.
<zorglu_> maybe the point is to determine which logo is yahoo :)
<zorglu_> and kopete doesnt provide this info :)
<beemer> afternoon all - anyone happen to have this mother board? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813138036
<Tm_T> zorglu_: Large red Y, I think
<Tm_T> zorglu_: menu -> configure -> accounts
<zorglu_> Tm_T: yep but in 2h i will have forgoteen this info :) i need something in which i could find it again :)
<Tm_T> zorglu_: you have list of your accounts with their icons.
<zorglu_> Tm_T: oh ok thanks.
<Tm_T> Np.
<Tm_T> I'm off for awhile, have fun kids. ->
<h3sp4wn> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<zorglu_> this factoid seems out of date :)
<h3sp4wn> That is what I thought
<zorglu_> q. is there another IM client with a simpler GUI than kopete ?
<beemer> zorg: I like gaim
<h3sp4wn> centericq (console) or bitlbee (im to irc gateway)
<zorglu_> beemer: hmm yep gaim was good, i used it on fedora for a while.
<zorglu_> h3sp4wn: so with bitlbee i could use konversation for IM networks ?
<zorglu_> would be nice, konversation is simple to use
<buz_> are those kde 3.80.2 packages safe?
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: Yep
<h3sp4wn> buz_: Read the krash release notes (I would say no - intended for people porting apps to qt4 not for general use)
<buz_> h3sp4wn: it says i can have them alongside kde3?
<buz_> as long as i can switch them off without destroying the rest of my edgy thats fine
<h3sp4wn> buz_: Maybe you can but it looks the same as kde 3.5.4 but with qt4 that is all
<aseigo> yes, though you probably don't want to run them straight inside a kde3 session (switching users or running a session e.g in xephyr/xnest is still recommended)
<buz_> h3sp4wn: i want to try okular's pdf annotation stuff on my tablet
<buz_> ok if the master himself says it should work i'll try ;)
* h3sp4wn doesn't see the point unless you are specifically developing for it
<buz_> h3sp4wn: unless you know of any linux app to annotate pdfs there's a feature i want from it ;)
<h3sp4wn> buz_: Try finding a backported version for kde 3.5.5
<buz_> there isnt one i'm told
<h3sp4wn> What is the app called ?
<zorglu_> okular has a channel for it
<buz_> yes i know
<buz_> i asked there a few weeks ago ;)
<h3sp4wn> the app is called okular ?
<buz_> yes, okular.org
<buz_> its like kpdf4
<zorglu_> ah yeah, #kpdf is the channel for it
<buz_> http://kpdf.kde.org/okular/screenies/okular-annotations.png
<buz_> that is my personal killer feature
<jel> buz_: *apparantly*, scribus can do annotations on pdfs, as long as the PDF isn't huge
<Ayabara> Im trying to build a kernel to get truecrypt to work. I get this error: Building kernel module... cd: 132: can't cd to Kernel. can anyone help me with this?
<buz_> jel: worth a shot i guess
<buz_> Ayabara: do you have a specific reason why you cant use dm-crypt?
<Ayabara> buz_: 1. I didn't know of it. 2. I'm trying to mount an already existing tc volume :-)
<buz_> ok, second one seems like a good one ;)
<buz_> to be honest i never really got truecrypt working myself
<buz_> if you still have windows running, you could create a dmcrypt volume (which can be mounted using freeotfe on win) and copy the data over
<Ayabara> buz_: maybe that's what I will do then. can I dmcrypt an entire drive?
<buz_> yes
<buz_> although you likely dont want to encrypt your root partition
<buz_> search for encrypted storage on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ayabara> buz_: ok. not any ideas on how to solve my problem? it's not a general build problem maybe?
<Ayabara> buz_: ok. thanks
<KennyTheFreak> How do i pair a bluetooth device in KDE?
<KennyTheFreak> i dont want to do sudo hidd --search all the time :P
<buz_> Ayabara: are you using edgy?
<KennyTheFreak> yeah
<buz_> cause there are binaries for dapper
<Ayabara> buz_: yep
<KennyTheFreak> woops
<KennyTheFreak> :P
<_JP> The check state of Tools->HTML Settings->Java is reset every time I restart Konqueror. Is there any way to make the setting to retain it's check state? (using edgy)
<Ayabara> tried the binary for dapper, but when I tried to run it said it could not load the truecrypt kernel module
<chx> after xresprobe gets installed , Kubuntu install dies.
<carlos_> Hy, everyone! I have tried to acess my digital card reader (combo) on kubuntu 6.10, but anything happens! When i connect the card anything goes on. Can anyone help me? Thanks
<buz_> Ayabara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto this one is reasonably good i think
<buz_> theres a few more
<buz_> carlos_: is it an usb reader?
<archangel_> I go to play a dvd movie and I'm told that I may not have enough rights to play or a bad disk, but I cant play the movie
<alambra> :-)
<archangel_> sheesh
<jel> _JP: that's strange.  Try running konqueror from a konsole, to see if you get any errors.  Sounds like it can't contact the settings service, or it can't save the config file.  As a last restort, you could remove konqueror's settings in ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<carlos_> buz_: No. I use a notebook that has a door to put the card. Do you have any idea in how to solve the problem?
<jel> _JP: oh, remove the settings for khtml too, perhaps
<buz_> if its a toshiba notebook i know for sure that the reader is not supported
<jel> _JP: and any related .lock files you see :)
<buz_> for others that might be true as well
<_JP> jel: ok thanks for the ideas. let me try :)
<jp> I already have kubuntu 6.10 and it works 99.9%
<jp> I'll like to make a clean installation of it, but when I do the installation, although it says that the partition ext3 will be formatted, when it finishes, all the previous information is still there
<jp> how can I remove this info so as to make a real clean install. I don't want to loose my partition 6 which is home
<_JP> jel: hmm, should konqueror output something? all i get is those usual X errors; "Failed to open device"
<h3sp4wn> jp: manually run sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/whatever
<jel> jp: That sounds strange, but to fix it, manually edit the partition table.  Just select your ext3 partition, delete it, and create one exactly the same.
<_JP> too many jp's around :)
<jel> jp: yep, or you can format it yourself from a shell with mkfs.ext3, if you're OK with that
<jp> as soon as I do the mkfs.ext3 all the data in ext 3 will be lost? that means that kubuntu will stop working right there?
<jel> _JP: nope.  It might output stuff about kconfig or something like that.  But if it's not doing so, that's good :)
<jel> _JP: try changing the settings, and make sure no errors appear in the terminal
<_JP> jel: nothing while actually changing the setting and either nothing while closing after changing the setting..
<jel> _JP: ok.   Hmmm.  I'm out of ideas then; sorry.
<_JP> jel: in which file are khtml settings? removing konquerorrc doesn't seem to help
<jel> _JP: well, you could also do sudo chown yourusername:yourusername ~/.kde
<_JP> jel: hrm, so it remembers the check state for you? my konqueror can remember everything else but not the check states of those tools
<Ayabara> buz_: hmm. I made a symlink called 'kernel' and now it seems to get a step further for some reason..
<Ayabara> just fyi :-)
<jel> _JP: I was thinking of kio_httprc
<jel> _JP: which exact checkbox is it?  did you say the java button?  The one about enabling java globally?
<_JP> Tools->HTML Settings->Java
<_JP> it didn't work for me in dapper either
<jel> _JP: ahh, I don't have that extension installed.  I thought you were talking about the ones in the preferences.   Are you aware that they're per-site?
<_JP> and this is a fresh and clean installation of edgy. i'm sure i haven't messed up anything
<jel> _JP: at least, I think they are :)
<_JP> jel: oh... :) it's just that every single time i visit some map service it nags about java being not turned on..
<EricJ> Firewalls.. great. <3 windows machines.
<_JP> it stays checked until i restart konq
<jel> gah!  I just accidentally removed the menu bar from konqueror on my ibook, which doesn't have a right mouse button setup yet, so I can't turn it back on :/
<jel> _JP: *sigh*  I think your best bet is to enable java for that site in the preferences
<nnn0> Ctrl-M
<jel> nnn0: thanks! :)
<nnn0> np :)
<nnn0> been there :D
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello
<FJ_Sanchez> I have problems after upgrade to Edgy
<FJ_Sanchez> All things of KDE are slow
<FJ_Sanchez> KPDF, konsole
<FJ_Sanchez> Any ideas?
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: more memory?
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: check your dns?
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: especially that there's no delay in resolving your own machine's hostname, and that of localhost
<FJ_Sanchez> top says 6000k free
<FJ_Sanchez> jel the problem is with apps
<thorty> any tip for a real good irc-chat applikation?
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: it always says something like that :)   Look at how much swap you're using :)
<FJ_Sanchez> I can use Firefox without problem
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: nevertheless, check it out.
<FJ_Sanchez> I'm using 17776k of swap
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: how much memory do you have?
<FJ_Sanchez> 512MB
<jel> thorty: konversation is about the best, I think
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: ahh, more than enough.   Unless you're running google earth at the same time :)
<FJ_Sanchez> Heheh, not the case
<FJ_Sanchez> I don't know why is this..
<jel> the 16MB of swap is small relative to your memory, too.
<FJ_Sanchez> I think it's something related to the kio things
<jel> FJ_Sanchez:  how slow is slow?
<FJ_Sanchez> ie, I click to open terminal
<tempuser> thorty: xchat is also quite good. And it's available for Windows and Linux
<FJ_Sanchez> It show me the window but I cannot write until 1 minute
<FJ_Sanchez> More or less
<FJ_Sanchez> It's a lot of time
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: hhhm.  That is weird.
<FJ_Sanchez> Really
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: where to other apps pause, and for how long?
<jel> brb
<FJ_Sanchez> For example konversation, kpdf, konsole
<FJ_Sanchez> Al KDE stuff
<jel> (back, listening)
<FJ_Sanchez> Sorry?
<jel> I had to run out there for a sec, so I was just letting you know that I was back, and reading what you were saying.
<jel> in other words, continue :)
<FJ_Sanchez> I tried to purge and reinstall konkeror and kdebase-kio-plugins
<BuFF> how to install flash player for opera 9.0 ?
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: what stage do other applications pause at?  The same point, just after opening the window, but before drawing the buttons etc.?
<FJ_Sanchez> same point
<FJ_Sanchez> When you open it
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: don't have lots of fonts installed, by any chance?
<FJ_Sanchez> Mmmm, maybe
<FJ_Sanchez> I'm not sure
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: unless you added lots that aren't in ubuntu, it'll be ok
<FJ_Sanchez> I'll look this
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: well, if I were you, my next step would be to run konsole through strace, and see what the last line of output is before it pauses.  It may or may not be useful, but there's a reasonable chance :)
<bipolar> Can someone please toell me how to upgrade to edgy via the CD? Apt simply refuses to use the cdrom source to upgrade, and upgrade manager, even though I tell it to NOT use the network connection, uses it anyway.
<bipolar> if I disconnect the network, update manager fails becouse it can't download package lists.
<FJ_Sanchez> But it never crashed
<FJ_Sanchez> It's only really slow
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: that's OK.  strace tells you what an app is doing, not what it did before crashing
<bipolar> I've tried update-manager -c, and the cdromupgrade script on the cdrom. they both do the same thing.
<FJ_Sanchez> Ohhh!!
<FJ_Sanchez> Now I know the problem
<Lars_G> Hello
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: specifically, it tells you the system calls being made
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: Ohh?
<FJ_Sanchez> I think it's because it's waiting to scim but I don't ahve it installed after upgrade
<FJ_Sanchez> :D
<Lars_G> I am going to burn the kubuntu 6.10 dvd for i386 but I'd like to check the md5 sum first, and I can't find it anywhere.
<Lars_G> is it posted somewhere?
<FJ_Sanchez> I'll install it
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: ahh.  possibly :)
<Lars_G> uh oh, scim
<FJ_Sanchez> I'm going to install it, back in a moment
<slow-motion> hallo
<bipolar> it seems silly to me that update-manager is downloading from archive.ubuntu.org, at ~50K, when all the packages are right here on my cdrom.
* CVirus is listening to Suicide and Other Comforts by Cradle of Filth on Bitter Suites to Succubi [Amarok] 
<CVirus> oops
<CVirus> I apologize
<CVirus> sorry about that
<mariusz> pl?
<flavio> hi all, does anybody know where to find the kubuntu system settings source code?
<nagyv> bipolar: are you sure that you have the recent versions?
<bipolar> nagyv: yes, I have the kubuntu edgy cd here, and the md5sums match
<bipolar> I can't even get apt to use it.
<nagyv> bipolar: is the cd-rom in your sources.list file?
<Lars_G> please
<bipolar> nagyv: deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)] / edgy main restricted
<CVirus> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<mariusz> ubuntu pl zna ktos adres
<mariusz> bo nie wiem jak dodac do listy
<Lars_G> bipolar: where did you find the md5sum to match it?
<nagyv> mariusz:  #ubuntu-pl ?
<bipolar> Lars_G: from the md5sum file on the host
<mariusz> dzieki
<Lars_G> bipolar: I don't see any in the dvd section
<bipolar> Lars_G: I'm not using the DVD
<Lars_G> bipolar: I am and I can't find the md5sum to check before I burn the dvd
<myky> hi all speak someone czech or slovak?
<FJ_Sanchez> jel: All solved!
<bipolar> CVirus: that page doesn't help me with my problem. It's expecting a http upgrade
<FJ_Sanchez> Thank you very much my friend!
<flavio> ok, second try: does anybody know where the kubuntu "system settings" source code is?
<CVirus> bipolar: I werent addressing you !
<FJ_Sanchez> One more thing, why I cannot get coloured prompt in the tty
<FJ_Sanchez> ??
<FJ_Sanchez> All is grey
<bipolar> CVirus: ahh, ok. next time use "!tell" with ubotu :)
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: all solved?  sweet :)
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: that's just a setting in your shell startup scripts.  You'll have to do it manually on ubuntu, I think.
<FJ_Sanchez> I have it changed in my .bashrc
<FJ_Sanchez> I get a coloured prompt in konsole and Eterm
<FJ_Sanchez> But not in tty
<spahija> hi guys..is there a kubuntu version with ncurses installation ?
<chx> I am installing through a very slow line (took 11 minutes to download 33.7Mbytes) , is there a way to check how much apt still needs to download?
<FJ_Sanchez> And also I'd like to change the resolution of the tty
<chx> oh, and i am running netinst, no cd rom on this machine
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: change the res by editing your grub kernel options (video=somemode)
<FJ_Sanchez> ok
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: sounds like your bashrc is only doing it conditionally, based on whether DISPLAY is present, or something?
<FJ_Sanchez> Mmm, but it's the same bashrc I had before upgrading
<FJ_Sanchez> And before that it worked
<jel> FJ_Sanchez: oohh.  That's also strange.  Sorry, don't know.
<FJ_Sanchez> Mmm
* spahija is wondering if text install is still available 
<FJ_Sanchez> Thanks anyway
<jel> spahija: you can install as server, and then just use aptitude
<spahija> jel, where is server cd ? what is it called ?
<jel> spahija: I'm not 100% suer it's texture.
<nastas> hello everybody
<jel> *textual
<jel> spahija: it's a boot option on the normal install CD, last I checked
<spahija> jel, hm,,,
<jel> nastas: hi
<spahija> jel,  you mean safe ?
<jel> spahija: no, but it was there with options like safe, last time I looked.  Might have been taken out in edgy for some reason?
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I get Kmix running on login?
<spahija> jel, well I see not server or text option
<jel> spahija: might be a separate server cd now?
<spahija> jel, options look like this --> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/original/Kubuntu%206.10/1.gif
<nastas> what exactly are you talking about?
<jel> can't see it; I'm temporaily on a server without much gui stuff installed
<spahija> nastas, talking about if its possible to use text install on latest kubuntu
<jel> he's looking for a way to install (k)ubuntu without graphics -- a textual install
<RawSewage> what do I install to encode mp3 to ogg?  lame or liblame0
<jel> anyway, it's been a long day; I'm gonna go eat dinner and relax for a while.  bye all :)
<nastas> how different is (k)ubuntu from ubuntu?
<FJ_Sanchez> bye jel
<nastas> bye
<spahija> nastas, well KDE = kubuntu , GNOME = ubuntu :D
<nastas> sorry but i'm new in linux
<TheGateKeeper> nastas: no difference just uses different desktop
<nagyv> nastas: if you wan't we can wrote more also about this topic, but probably the users of ubuntu would not agree with us :)
<dhq> i cannot play any video files i can just hear the audio
<nastas> ;)
<TheGateKeeper> nastas: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<duane_> nastas: it's more of a difference between KDE and Gnome
<spahija> dhq, missing codecs for them
<duane_> nastas: in my honest opinion KDE is more windows like and is way more customizable
<duane_> nastas: alot of people think that KDE's customizable nature makes it unintuitive however
<TheGateKeeper> dhq: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<duane_> nastas: i also find and a few memory tests prove that KDE is more 'snappier' than gnome
<nastas> it is?
<nastas> is it?
<dhq> spahija: TheGateKeeper i have all the codecs installed how do i check it again
<duane_> nastas: imo yes
<duane_> More ubuntu users use gnome however so there's more documentation over it
<duane_> it's just a personal preference
<duane_> if i were you i would try both and see which you like
<nastas> i think i'm gonna try KDE
<TheGateKeeper> dhq: you have done all it says in that guide?
<duane_> good choice :D
<Search4Lancer> anyone know of a good webcam program that actually works?
<Search4Lancer> gqcam keeps freezing up on me
<dhq> TheGateKeeper: i could play all my movie file the last week and the i just added an upgrade with atomatix and now i can play any files
<nagyv> Search4Lancer: for what use?
<nastas> i'm from Greece and i live in an Island.
<Search4Lancer> for your basic webcam use.... :-P for on a site
<nastas> i'm the onlyone here with linux
<nagyv> Search4Lancer: try vlc
<TheGateKeeper> dhq: try #automatrix sorry no sympathy
<nagyv> nastas: never mind, we are here with you! :)
<duane_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<duane_> ^
<duane_> you can install everything automatix does much easier and safer with apt-get
<nastas> i agree with duane_
<nastas> apt-get is better
<TheGateKeeper> well...
<TheGateKeeper> if you really need to run automatrix...
<TheGateKeeper> then install either kanotix, pclinuxos or sabayon
<nastas> what exactly you wanna do GateKeeper?
<pygi> who can learn me what KDE has by default for wireless networks? :)
<beemer> http://http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=NF61V%20Micro%20AM2 - Anyone have this Biostar mb working in edgy?
<cryptonic> hey can someone help me with a problem iv been having in gparted
<cryptonic> ?
<steff> hi. running kubuntu edgy. installed firefox 2.0 (apt-get install firefox). when i click the firefox icon it wont start up. im getting the "loading ball" but nothing happens. any suggestions?
<TheGateKeeper> nastas: well I'm installing gentoo :-)
<nagyv> pygi: wireless assistant
<duane_> steff: install opera :D
<pygi> nagyv: and I'd find that where? :)
<steff> duane_: :D but that wont get my firefox to run :)
<sledge_at_work> steff: open a konsole, type   firefox  , and hit enter.
<duane_> pygi: kmenu -> internet -> wlassistant
<duane_> steff: that's the point!
<steff> sledge_at_work: tried that, nothing happens
<nagyv> if it's already installed then under K-menu->internet, if it's not then adept, but if you need wpa, then you need wpa_supplicant (if I remember well)
<nagyv> pygi: ^^
<pygi> nagyv: cannot install anything, live cd --> trying beryl
<steff> duane_: :) i like internet, not music
<ian__> any big issues with edgy?
<cryptonic> hey can someone help me with a problem iv been having in gparted?
<sledge_at_work> steff: try  firefox --g-fatal-warnings
<nastas> cryptonic
<steff> sledge_at_work: still nothing happens :(
<nastas> what problem do you have
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I have a slightly unusual request: I need to batch rename a folder of music files from "Title - Artist.mp3" to "Artist - Title.mp3" How do I do that?...
<cryptonic> I have a new 125gig partion which  i cant find at all  in nautilus, iv partitioned it to fat32 and ext 3 withought change to the problem
<Digital_Pioneer> This is probably not the right place, but I have no idea where to go with it... :] 
<cryptonic> it says in gparted that it isnt mounted but i cant find an option anywhere to mount it
<beemer> Digitial - give me a few min - i think I can do a small script for that
<TheGateKeeper> Digital_Pioneer: with a bash script
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Really? Sweet!
<nastas> you can manually mount from a console as root
<pacou> anyone using guarddog firewall? i need help forwarding a custom port.
<Digital_Pioneer> TheGateKeeper: I'm afraid I'm not even sure what bash is (beyond a scripting language) but if you could suggest one... :D
<nastas> r u running ubuntu cryptonic?
<cryptonic> yep
<TheGateKeeper> Digital_Pioneer: if beemer gives you a bash script you might find this helpfull http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc6
<jan__> how long does it approximately last till a patch for kopete is applied to the official version of kubuntu? (Bug 136566, cant connect to icq)
<cryptonic> you can manually mount from a console as root? how?
<TheGateKeeper> Digital_Pioneer: if you know python, or perl you could probable use either of them too
<nastas> did you run the command fdisk -l ?
<Foxolo> hi!!
<Search4Lancer> nagyv: so far, vlc does absolutely, positively nothing. Can't even play videos in it nonetheless capture from a cam
<nastas> cryptonic? did you run the command fdisk -l ?
<cryptonic> nope
<nastas> run this command in a console
<cryptonic> ran it
<nastas> you will see something like: /dev/hda mpla mpla mpla
<nastas> is it right?
<cryptonic> well it just gives disk info
<nastas> ok
<nastas> can you see the partion you want to mount?
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nagyv> Search4Lancer: I used this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29918/ script to capture videos to a file. I hope it will help to you.
<shiv> can anybody help. Whats wrong with this command? sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*
<Digital_Pioneer> TheGateKeeper: I could probably do it in C++, but I don't know enough to manage filenames and fool around with strings that well... ;)
<nastas> cryptonic? can you see the partion you want to mount?
<beemer> Digital - still working on it - getting close :)
<Digital_Pioneer> TheGateKeeper: Seems like I could do it in most any scripting/programming language I wanted, given I knew enough of it. :)
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: You're writing in on the spot??
<beemer> yeah
<beemer> it's good practice :)
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Wow... Thanks, man.
<Digital_Pioneer> True.
<TheGateKeeper> Digital_Pioneer: true, there are loads of String Manipulation functions like strcmp etc etc in c/c++
<nagyv> shiv: try instead option -R and ./ without asterisks
<Digital_Pioneer> TheGateKeeper: Yeah, but I'm only learning C++... We haven't even covered arrays yet. LOL
<koli> hi all
<koli> how do i change my default boot system?
<nastas> cryptonic: still there?
<cryptonic> well the partition i want to mount is on a sata drive
<nastas> and?
<nagyv> koli: to what?
<teledyn> does anyone know why transers to a usbdrive would be extremely slow?
<TheGateKeeper> Digital_Pioneer: there you go: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/  no more excuses lol
<cryptonic> and the first partition on that drive is already mounted, 95gig partition = system partition
<cryptonic> but the second partition does not mount
<shiv> nagyv: where do I put the ./
<Digital_Pioneer> TheGateKeeper: :)
<koli> i use dual boot of kubuntu with xp sp2
<koli> how do i make dhe default system to be windows?
<beemer> Digital - try this script out on the command line and see if it gives you the right file names:
<Digital_Pioneer> TheGateKeeper: C++ is a kinda big language, isn't it? ;)
<beemer> export IFS=$'\n';for h in `ls -l Title* | cut -c 49-`; do title=`echo $h | cut -f 1 -d \ `; artist=`echo $h | cut -f 3 -d \ | cut -f 1 -d .`; echo $artist - $title.mp3;done
<nastas> the first partition's format is???   ext2?
<nagyv> shiv: actually with chmod -R 700 /home/yourdir/somedir/ you will chmod all the files under somedir and its children directories
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: What are the params?
<cryptonic> its ext3
<cryptonic> so is the second
<nagyv> koli: in /boot/grub/menu.lst you will find the answer
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: I assume I have to call it with some sort of instruction...
<DaSkreech> Digital_Pioneer: can't amarok do that?
<koli> nagyv
<nastas> and the partition you want to mount is fat 32?
<beemer> there's no params - just run it from the directory where the mp3's are - it won't do anything yet - just produce a list of filenames
<koli> how do i modify it?
<beemer> just paste the whole line to the command prompt and hit enter
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: No big friend of Freespire?
<javax> awwwwwwww no
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: Can it? AmaroK is the reason I need the script in the first place.
<TheGateKeeper> Digital_Pioneer: well yes, but it doesn't take that long to get the basics & start being productive
<javax> i think apt has stalled while i was upgrading to edgy
<shiv> nagyv: I want to make the scripts executable thats all
<cryptonic> at first it was fat32 but couldnt get it mounting so i formated it to ext3
<javax> oooooh it hasnt thank god
<nagyv> koli: open up a konsole, and write the command sudo kate
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech: NOT Freespire or Linspire
<shiv> nagyv: this did not do it sudo chmod -R 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts ./
<nastas> you can mount anything
<cryptonic> there is a swap partition in between
<DaSkreech> Digital_Pioneer: Depending on what version you have It should be able to do that
<Digital_Pioneer> TheGateKeeper: cout << "I know the very VERY basic basics already. ;)" << endl;
<nastas> i  am mounting an external ntfs hdd
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Why?
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: I have 1.4.4
<TheGateKeeper> Digital_Pioneer: :-)
<DaSkreech> That should do it :)
<nagyv> shiv: sudo chmod -R 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<javax> Linspire is a commercial whore
<cryptonic> so am i but i cant mount two partitions on the same drive for some odd reason
<javax> clawing back the money again after being sued
<shiv> nagyv: no luck :(
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: The problem is, Amarok sees it all backwards. It looks at those names, and gets the titles and artists mixed up.
<nastas> did you try to add a line in fstab?
<DaSkreech> I think you can set that up somewhere :(
<nastas> cryptonic: did you try to add a line in fstab?
<cryptonic> how do i add a line
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: ls: Title*: No such file or directory
<nagyv> shiv: is it a network-mounted drive?
<steff> duane_: actually i installed opera.. pretty good isn't it ?
<cryptonic> nastas: how do i add a line in fstab
<nastas> run: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<beemer> oh sorry - change that to *.mp3
<shiv> nagyv: no I am just using some iso files that I want to be mounted
<dats> hello
<beemer> from the part that says Title*
<nastas> cryptonic: in  a console :)
<javax> any ideas on how to get Logitech MX610 wireless usb mouse working in Kubuntu??? /q
<dats> can anybody help my in e-17 compilation ?
<nagyv> shiv: aha, so you would like execute the files on your iso, that's it?
<shiv> nagyv: ya
<cryptonic> nastas: what should i add?
<nagyv> shiv: you can not change the mod, because the iso is unwriteable, but you can execute the files on it somehow
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: BTW, can you put my full nick (you should be able to just hit tab after a few letters) so I get notified on your messages?
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: sure :)
<shiv> nagyv:  I am trying to use these scripts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149963&highlight=bin+cue
<nastas> you will see the line with the first partition and you will add almost the same but with the partition you want to mount
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Thanks. :) That helps.
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Did you get the output I gave you?
<shiv> nagyv: see reply #3
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: yeah - in the first part of the script, change Title* to *.mp3
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: and it should run
<DaSkreech> Digital_Pioneer: ask in #amarok if there is an option to switch that
<DaSkreech> I'm sure there is
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: I've been there before, they said to fix streamripper (that's what's making these files) LOL
<Dieguete> hi kubunters
<nastas> cryptonic: is there a line like: /dev/hda1  /media/hda1  linux.....???
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: OK, it's not failing anymore....
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: but.... :)
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Running it in a dir with a file "x - y.mp3" it simply returns "x - 6-11-02.mp3"
<cryptonic> # /dev/sda1
<cryptonic> UUID=184e2a73-5e0c-4414-b2f5-e97e5272326a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<cryptonic> then i added
<DaSkreech> Digital_Pioneer: Not a bad idea :)
<scion> hello all
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: Any ideas on doing that? :)
<cryptonic> # /dev/sda3
<cryptonic> UUID=184e2a73-5e0c-4414-b2f5-e97e5272326a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DaSkreech> C++ :-D
<cryptonic> still not showing up in nautilus though
<nastas> cryptonic: is sda1 mounting?
<nagyv> shiv: are you using nautilus or konqueror as your file manager?
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: can you paste like 2 lines from this command (run in your mp3 directory): ls -l *.mp3
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: *Sigh* I _could_ try to hack it... But I still have many files that need a batch rename.
<shiv> nagyv: nautilus
<cryptonic> what i see in nautilus is filesystem
<cryptonic> not sda's
<nastas> sda is not mounting?
<cryptonic> i see my usb disks too
<nastas> but no sda's
<cryptonic> nah
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Not sure what you mean?
<nastas> try to delete the "#" from the fstab
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: at a command prompt, make sure you are in your mp3 path.  then type ls -l *.mp3
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: -rw-r--r-- 1 digitalpioneer digitalpioneer 2 2006-11-02 14:04 x - y.mp3
<nagyv> shiv: who is the owner of your actual ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts files?
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: It's taking the date instead of the name.
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: ok
<shiv> nagyv: how do I know that? it should be shiv
<Foob> anyone here have two monitors set up?
<Foob> I have it 'almost' working.. but my smaller screen is acting funkiy
<Xzyx987X> hey, how do you set up kde to start automatically at boot? I messed something up in my kubuntu install while installing the beta nvidia drivers and I'm booting to the command line
<nastas> cryptonic: ?
<cryptonic> that does nothing
<shiv> nagyv: I forgot how I did this last time. I think I added a + or sh somewhere
<nastas> did you reboot the system?
<Foob> the image is 'offset' or something... when I go to click it registers 200px to the right of where the cursor is
<nagyv> shiv: (I think you will be right, but anyway), open up konqueror (or nautilus if you prefer :) ), and in the location bar type /home/shiv/.gnome2
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: ok - try this - change 49 to 79 in the script (where it says cut -c 49-)
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<nagyv> shiv: and then navigate to the nautilus-scripts directory
<shiv> I did that
<shiv> then?
<Digital_Pioneer> That gives no output.
<dhq> fdoving: when i run any moc=vie i can hear the audio but i get a blank screen why is that i guess i have all the codec installed
<nastas> cryptonic: ?
<cryptonic> didnt reboot
<nagyv> shiv: right, and select something like properties, and search the tabs for an owner, probably you will be able to change the permissions here file-by-file too
<Foob> Xzyx987X:  does your gui start up when you execute: kdm
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: No output, and my file is still x - y instead of y - x.
<cryptonic> should i ?
<fdoving> dhq: what player?
<nastas> yep
<cryptonic> cool
<cryptonic> see ya in a sec
<nastas> try
<Xzyx987X> didn't try it, x would have to be stated first though, right?
<nastas> ok
<dhq> fdoving: all the players i hav
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: shoot - ooops - change it to 63 actually - man did I miscount
<fdoving> dhq: do you have mplayer installed?
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: LOL
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Wonderful. It said y - x.mp3... But the problem remains: My file is still x - y.mp3.
<Digital_Pioneer> ;)
<Xzyx987X> there was an erroneous line in x's log...
<Xzyx987X> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<Xzyx987X> that appeared sveral times
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: right :) ok - where it says (near the end) echo $artist - $title.mp3; change that to cp $h $artist\ \-\ $title.mp3
<beemer> ok going afk a few min
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: OK, one sec.
<nastas> cryptonic: ?
<cryptonic> nastas: didnt work
<nastas> ok
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Beautiful.
<Foob> Xzyx987X: I don't think so... I changed my runlevel 2 so that it didn't load the gui and then I could test my setup by doing a: /etc/init.d/kdm start|stop
<morghanphoenix> LjL should be happy, I'm giving firefox another chance.
<Foob> Xzyx987X: I had that too... they put in the device stanza for some wacky input peripherals
<LjL> me? happy? i use konqueror
<morghanphoenix> As do I, usually, but not everything renders right in konq for me.
<Xzyx987X> if I wanted to do a non-gui bootup I'd just use recovery mode
<Xzyx987X> I like my default login to have a gui :P
<hazard> is there any way to make xwindows change the screen resolution on a temporary basis without root access?
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Sorry, but now it says "cp: invalid option --"
<morghanphoenix> But if I remember corretly it was you who was anti-closed source
<hazard> (so I can make starcraft run full screen?)
<LjL> hazard: yes, ctrl/alt/+ and ctrl/alt/-, though for some reason (well, there's a bug filed) that doesn't work on my edgy
<Foob> Xzyx987X: my default runlevel is still 5... or gui'ed but if I want to debug I just change my inittab to boot to runlevel 2
<Foob> I also made sure that rc2 had just the bare minimum of services and whatnot
<hazard> Hrm...
<Foob> but I digress...
<Xzyx987X> wait, where is the inittab file supposed to be located again?
<hazard> LjL that dosen't work
<Foob> it's in etc/inittab
<zorgluuu>  in /etc/inittab
<hazard> Could it be because I only have one resolution configured?
<fdoving> edgy doesn't have a inittab.
<zorgluuu> yes there :)
<Foob> it doesn't?
<fdoving> and the default runlevel is not 5, it's 2.
<Foob> not if you change it :)
<fdoving> it's configured in /etc/event.d/
<zorgluuu> oh btw is the edgy boot significantly faster than dapper one ?
<maelcum> hi! short question: are there any binaries available of kopete with the icq protocol support fixed?
<fdoving> if you upgraded to edgy from dapper, the /etc/inittab settings will be preserved.
<Foob> I think it's a good thing to have different running states
<LjL> hazard: perhaps it could be because you're on edgy, as i said
<hazard> I'm not.
<hazard> I'm using Dapper
<LjL> hazard: then yes, it's because you only have one resolution configured.
<fdoving> maelcum: yes, http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/
<hazard> :P
<hazard> How do I fix that?
<maelcum> fdoving: thx, w00t!
<hazard> (I know I can do resolutions less than 1024x768?
<Xzyx987X> lol, I think I found the problem. my inittab file is gone
<Xzyx987X> dunno how that happened
<fdoving> Xzyx987X: are you on edgy?
<hazard> Mutant cheese bunnies.
<hazard> Only logical conclusion.
<Xzyx987X> yes
<fdoving> Xzyx987X: then you shouldn't have a inittab file unless you upgraded from dapper
<Xzyx987X> oh
<fdoving> Xzyx987X: everything is configured in /etc/event.d/ now.
<Xzyx987X> ok, then what do I have?
<LjL> hazard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and select more resolutions
<zorgluuu> q. is the edgy boot significantly faster than dapper one ?
<hazard> Okies
<LjL> zorgluuu: yes
<Xzyx987X> ok, I'll look there for errouneos settings...
<fdoving> Xzyx987X: /etc/event.d/rc-default configures the default runlevel.
<fdoving> Xzyx987X: if that's what you're looking for..
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: BTW, should be cut -c 64. ;)
<nagyv> will the edgy boot be backported to dapper?
<Foob> ... yeah - that's probably not what he's looking for.. I was just commenting on how I could 'start' the gui'ing by starting up kdm from the command line.
<fdoving> nagyv: my guess would be, no.
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: i'll check in a bit but I have to go to a meeting for 30-45 min
<Foob> if he finds out why that isn't working then it'll probably start up automagically
<JanK> what resolution/frequency is the kubuntu loading screen? (my tft says "out of oporating range") before the kdm-login appears and shortly after grub has finished.
<beemer> Digital_Pioneer: sorry I couldn't get it going yet
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: OK, NP.
<nagyv> I mean, I have heard a couple of bad things about edgy, so affraid of upgrading, but everyone says that the boot is much better.
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: I'm almost always on #uira if I'm not here.
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: And I'm not here much. ;)
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: I'll keep fooling with it, see if I can fix it. Thanks man.
<zorgluuu> nagyv: you can wait a few month until it stabilize a bit
<Xzyx987X> ok... the file is there but the runlevel is 5...
<Xzyx987X> that should be normal, right?
<Foob> Xzyx987X:  yeah that's fine.
<fdoving> JanK: you can configure that yourself. don't know about the defaults. take a look at /etc/usplash.conf
<flavio> does anybody know where to find the kubuntu system settings app source code? help me please!
<Xzyx987X> so that's not the problem then...
<hazard> oh, krud, now I'll have to remember how to fix dmps.
<Foob> Xzyx987X: what happens when you try and start kdm:  /etc/init.d/kdm start
<fdoving> flavio: in konsole, run 'apt-get source kde-systemsettings'
<Xzyx987X> I didn't try... ok, back in 5 minutes I guess :P
<flavio> fdoving: thank you! i'll try it
<nagyv> zorgluuu: but in a few months already Feisty Fawn will be the recent one :)
<zorgluuu> nagyv: yep but new bug will comes :)
<nagyv> flavio: try in irc.kde.org #kde
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: I got it!
<JanK> how to setup the resolution and frequeny of the Kubuntu loading screen, which appears after grub and before the login? (it seems to be higher than 1200x1024 or 60hz)
<zorgluuu> JanK: this is called the usplash
<zorgluuu> !usplash
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: I took out the escape chars (\) and put the cp directives in quotes. Then, I changed cp to mv (only need one, with the right name!) and it works!!! :D
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<flavio> nagyv: i'm trying what fdoving suggested
<zorgluuu> JanK: i dunno if the page has the info you are looking for
<flavio> nagyv: i also think this is kubuntu specific
<JanK> im going to look there thank you :)
<timinphx1> Hi all, just jumped in,sorry if redundant. Is anyone having problems after todays updates? My X-server isn't booting when I get it done manually, I have no Kicker
<nagyv> flavio: I agree, but since seemingly we can (could) not help you, you can not loose with it ;)
<LjL> i haven't even seen any updates today :o)
<timinphx1> I had 7 or 8
<trex_> what is the spanish channel?
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Digital_Pioneer> beemer: Well, when I actually put it in the real deal... Not so lucky. If you haven't already gone, have fun at your meeting. :)
<Xzyx987X> ok, if I start kdm right after logging in it says it's already started
<DaSkreech> Is there a power outage in Texas or something?
<Xzyx987X> if I try to restart it the system locks up
<Xzyx987X> I really wish linux's gui archetecture was simplified a bit...
<flavio> fdoving: mission complete! thank you so much!
<Xzyx987X> I don't see what kde couldn't just interface with linix directly rather that going through x
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: once you understand whats going on you won't feel that way
<Xzyx987X> I don't really understand why you need x in the first place
<Xzyx987X> linux should handle the drivers, and the window manager should handle the drawing
<Xzyx987X> what else do you need?
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: drawing to what?
<Xzyx987X> the screen via the driver interface
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: you're missing a few layers there. :)
<Xzyx987X> like?
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: If you do that, then all your apps need to be written for that window manager
<Xzyx987X> naw, wxWidgets style stuff gets around that
<TheGateKeeper> Xzyx987X: fairly obvious you don't understand X, it has a client server achitecture there is more too it than just running a desktop pc
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: and the window manager would need to know how to draw very primitive things and become a bloated mess.
<Xzyx987X> only if it was poorly designed...
<hazard> Gah!
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: you need to do some reading. :)
<Xzyx987X> you would obviously implement the primitive drawing rutines in a sublibrary...
<hazard> the reconfigurator for x11.conf borked up
<hazard> there, now I'm back on my old file.
<hazard> what color mode is 256colors?
<bipolar> hazard: umm... 16bit?
<bipolar> no, 8
<Xzyx987X> all I know is, the whole linux scence in general is too dependant on configuration
<Xzyx987X> all the independant apps being put in charge of vital os tasks is just asking for trouble
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: all I know is, the whole car manufatuing scene is too dependant on mechanics
<timinphx1> there always Microsoft!!  ha ha ha
<nnn0> M$ is bankrupt next year
<hazard> Which is a giant mess of regestry dependency.
<Xzyx987X> ...I started using linux so I could stay away from vista...
<Xzyx987X> but as it turns out, linux has it's own problems...
<hazard> There is no PERFECT os.
<nnn0> plan9
<timinphx1> It was a joke 8-)
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: trust me, once you understand how it works, and *why* it's built that way, you will feel much better about it.
<BluesKaj> there is no magic bullet '
<bipolar> theres more then one way to skin a cat... er... or something.
<hazard> What do the 'virtual' lines mean in the "Display" subsections in Xorg.conf mean?
<bipolar> hazard: you can have a desktop thats bigger then the actual display size
<bipolar> hazard: not all that useful any more
<hazard> Yea.
<Xzyx987X> look, all I'm saying, is if linux ever wants to crack the desktop market they've got to make it harder to keep it from crashing and burning
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: those kinds of things are being worked on all the time. it keeps getting better.
<hazard> Is there a way to restart Xwindows without logging out (and having to close everything?)
<Xzyx987X> and eliminated some of the excess of components would definately help that
<nnn0> you could always run QNX :)
<hazard> Or headless Debian.
<bipolar> hazard: not really. all the apps are children of the XServer, so to speak.
<hazard> well, I'll be back then
<timinphx1> I think ubuntu has made great stides in that direction
<Xzyx987X> I mean, it's no wonder ms still has the lead with the state of the competition
<TheGateKeeper> Xzyx987X: use a more stable distro then, hell you have over 300 to choose from...
<Xzyx987X> I assume there would be the same problem all around
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: heh... I guess you've never seen what a windows machine does if it's display drivers fubar
<nnn0> QNX is like nuclear reactor kind of OS :)
<Xzyx987X> that being, one tiny mistake in a configuration file in the most obscure place, and you won't be able to fix it without hours of sifting through documentation
<timinphx1> Windows registry is way worse
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: thats why you back up your config file before changing it.
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: then all you have to do is copy the original version back
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: you can't do that in windows.
<Xzyx987X> even then, what just happened to me with losing the kde login screen had nothing to do with a configuration file...
<Xzyx987X> and yes you can...
<BluesKaj> Xzyx987X, I used several linux disros including suse , debian a, mandriva etc and so far Kubuntu is the best in terms of hardware recogintion and useability , which to me is the most important aspect of anOS
<Xzyx987X> it hapened when I was installing a driver package...
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: how? backing up the whole registry?
<TheGateKeeper> Xzyx987X: why are you trolling ?
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: he's expressing right now
<timinphx1> I agree BluesKay!
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech: I have doubts about that...
<Xzyx987X> not intentionally trolling, just ended up that way...
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: the fact is that X is very capable and it needs a large deal of flexibilty
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: As such it has a hefty configuration file
<bipolar> To be honest, the Xorg.conf file doesn't need much in it. Anymore X autoconfigs itself for the most part
<Xzyx987X> the configuration file isn't the problem, the problem is it doesn't automatically handle error
<Xzyx987X> s
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: It can probably use some better management for people who need it to do simple thngs but try and accept it for what it is
<Xzyx987X> which is a must for and component of that importance to the system imo
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: it sounds like the problem in your case is not X, but rather KDM
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: I don't think that X should do that for the scenario you are painting
<TheGateKeeper> Xzyx987X: what exactly is the problem & how did you get there?
<Xzyx987X> either way, if the components were integated I bet the source of the problem would be easier to track down
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: if KDM is already running, starting it again will probbly start another X server on another virtual terminal.
<DaSkreech> but if you really think that it's a problem bring it up with the people who make X and if they listen to your explanation at least pay them the courtesy of listening to thiers :)
<Xzyx987X> kubuntu quit booting to the kde login screen basically
<hazard> Ok, how do I get X to change resolutions?
<Xzyx987X> after installing the beta nvidia drivers
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: it doesn't work that way. when you integrate too many things together, it becomes HARDER to track problems down.
<hazard> I put a second resolution entry in xorg.conf, but I can't seem to change to it.
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: um.... beta?
<Xzyx987X> ...well the drivers run fine
<Xzyx987X> I'm running them right not
<Xzyx987X> *now
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: does X start?
<TheGateKeeper> Xzyx987X: I see linux is crap because you have installed beta drivers
<Xzyx987X> I'm in kde right now
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Stop trolling :)
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech: I rest my case ^^^^
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: er... please be specific. what is not working?
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Heehee
<hazard> Problem:
<DaSkreech> Solution:
<Xzyx987X> I'm not saying it's crap, I'm syaing a good os would not allow itself to get that screwed up
<hazard> How do I have xserver change resoltuions and color depths?
<hazard> from say, the command line?
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: Ah! I think I see the problem
<Xzyx987X> do tell
<bipolar> hazard: well, you can check out the xrandr command.
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: X is not an OS
<hazard> Oh, so a GOOD OS can't do anything you want...
<DaSkreech> It's program
<DaSkreech> Like ls or find or Firefox
<hazard> checking bipolar
<DaSkreech> markowka: Hiya
<Xzyx987X> no kidding, but it has become a vital os component nonetheless
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: No it hasn't
<Xzyx987X> which is part of the problem really
<DaSkreech> It's vital to you
<DaSkreech> Much like how Firefox is vital to me
<Xzyx987X> well, it's vital to anyone who wants a gui...
<DaSkreech> and if Firefox gets broken I get steamed
<DaSkreech> but it's just a program
<hazard> I actually don't like xwindows much it eatsup too much memory ( I perfer systems with no GUI)
<timinphx1> is anyone having a problem with x not starting during boot...I just started having that issue?
<nnn0> CLI owns
<TheGateKeeper> Xzyx987X: go and install Sabayon, comes with nvidia drivers pre-installed
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: two things. One learn how to use CLI enough to fix X and you will get a better appreciation of it
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: And look at how X works and see how to make it simpler for people to use
<Xzyx987X> I've fixed it several times before, wasting hourse of my life I will never get back...
<hazard> Nope, xrandr confuses me.
<DaSkreech> But it is just a program and one that relies on a few other also trepid programs
<Xzyx987X> but as for this problem, I can't even find the source
<DaSkreech> Like your beta drivers
<hazard> I'm confused. Instead of egging on the troll, how about some help?
<Xzyx987X> I gurentee you if I uninstalled them it wouldn't go away
<Xzyx987X> the beta drivers actually work better once they're running than the regular ones
<timinphx1> that wouldn't be as interesting
<nnn0> there is a textbased gui though - don'tremember it's name
<Xzyx987X> I think the problem was I installed the from a standalone rather that a package...
<DaSkreech> Ok so just to establish You don't actually need any help right now?
<hazard> I do!!
<Xzyx987X> I do need help, I want kde's loging screen to start when I boot again
<Xzyx987X> is that too much to ask?
<hazard> Yes.
<timinphx1> Me too!!
<timinphx1> Xzyx987X: What was your initial issue?
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: what happens now when you boot?
<Random_Transit> #join mpeg4
<Random_Transit> err
<Random_Transit> can anyone tell me why i can't edit song info for m4a files??
<DaSkreech> Amarok?
<DaSkreech> timinphx1, bipolar: I'm helping in PM
<bipolar> DaSkreech: cool
<timinphx1> Don't forget poor hazard
<hazard> Yea.
<hazard> Don't forget me.
<hazard> timing: 640x480@75 Hz (VESA) <- I need a model line for that for my x11 conf file I think.
<nickste> Man, the only thing stopping me from fully using kubuntu is lack of flash support in 64bit :(
<DaSkreech> ~/.xsession-errors is appeneded to at the top or bottom?
<bipolar> hazard: what are you displaying on that uses such a low res?
<Random_Transit> can anyone help me?
<hazard> Nothing, but I want to be able to swtich resolutions
<hazard> which I can't.
<Random_Transit> i'm just wondering why i can't edit song info for m4a files??
<hazard> since only 1024x768 is configured.
<hazard> Random_Transit: from itunes?
<Random_Transit> no
<hazard> IK dunno then.
<bipolar> hazard: ahh... ok.
<bipolar> hazard: what color depth are you using? 32bit I'd guess..
<DaSkreech> Random_Transit: From Amarok?
<hazard> actuallyk, I want the 640x480 to be 256 colors
<Random_Transit> yes
<bipolar> hazard: hmm... I wonder how X handles switching color depths
<hazard> but I'd go for 'working switching' for starters
<DaSkreech> Random_Transit: I think that they are still adding in support what version are you running?
<hazard> :)
<bipolar> hazard: make a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to start :)
<Random_Transit> DaSkreech, 1.4.3
<hazard> I did.
<hazard> I've also created display subsections in my conf file for "640x480@75" in my conf file
<hazard> wow, I must be tired.
<bipolar> hazard: I don't think you need to do that.
<hazard> well, nothing has exploded, and it seemed like a good place to start.
<bipolar> hazard: i'll message you....
<hazard> I don't have a registered nick if that matters.
<nickste> What is a better msn alternative to kopete?
<DaSkreech> amsn
<Random_Transit> yeah
<Random_Transit> or kmess
<nickste> ta
<nickste> aaahhhh! Beryl is sooo awesome!
<Random_Transit> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Random_Transit> hmm
<hazard> bipolar: I've only got one for 1024x768
<bipolar> hazard: so add to it. :)
<hazard> well, that's what I did.
<hazard> and in the same form.
<hazard> but I still can't change.
<bipolar> hazard: you would want something like: Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<bipolar> hazard: then you need to restart X to accept the config
<bipolar> hazard: also, what is your monitor? is it an LCD?
<hazard> yes
<hazard> a sony one
<hazard> what about the section under monitor with the model line?
<bipolar> hazard: is it capible of using non-native resolutions?
<bthibault> hi, where can i ask a question about printing (cups)
<hazard> that still only says "1024x768"
<apokryphos> bthibault: #ubuntu is better
<bipolar> hazard: model lines?
<hazard> I have no idea, all I want are 1024x768 & 640x480SVGA which it supports (as its what the bios uses)
<bthibault> thanks
<hazard> in the monitor section
<caribou7> Are there instructions anywhere for installing XMMS plugins that are not in the Kubuntu repositories?  I specifically would like to install the MPlayer Input Plugin.
<bipolar> hazard: comment out that line.
<apokryphos> caribou7: xmms? Geh
<hazard> comments are # right?
<bipolar> hazard: modern versions of X using modern hardware do not need them.
<bipolar> hazard: it will be autodetected.
<bipolar> hazard: yes, #
<Mr_Pan> how can delete a failed packet (xfonts.intl.european) from apt-upgrade ?
<caribou7> apokryphos: Do I make comments about your choice of players?  XMMS has some plugins I want to use.
<hazard> so, for now I made my 'modes' line iunder the display subsection "1024x768@60""640x480@75"
<apokryphos> caribou7: #ubuntu is better
<hazard> can I comment out the virtual ine?
<bipolar> hazard: I'd remove the "@xx" from the end.
<bipolar> hazard: yes. comment out the virtual line
<caribou7> Thanks.
<hazard> anything else?
<bipolar> hazard: well, if you paste your config file into the query I sent you mine in, I'll look it over to be sure.
<hazard> I can't, non-regiserted nicks can't send messages.
<bipolar> gah....
<hazard> bipolar: ^^
<bipolar> hazard: well, register. :)
<hazard> I'd just forget the password (and someone else already has this nick reged I think)
<timinphx1> how/where does one register?
<bipolar> hazard: try pastebin....
<hazard> how do you /join again?
<bipolar> hazard: /join #channelname
<hazard> Oh, there we go.
<hazard> you there/here/wherver?
<bipolar> hazard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org << paste your config file there
<bipolar> hazard: to get to this channel, /join #kubuntu
<hazard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29925/
<flaccid> don't you love it when you get to work and go to use net bank to get money for coffee and the bank's site is down
<bipolar> hazard: that looks clean. give it a shot
<hazard> should I just restart or is there some easier way to restart X?
<trispace> hazard: ctrl-alt-backspace
<bipolar> hazard: you can logout, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace. or go to a terminal outside X, and "/etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<bipolar> ctrl+alt+backspace kills X instantly... so it's better to logout first. I hope you can read this... :P
<trispace> bipolar: lol :)
<caribou7> No, #ubuntu isn't better.  :(
<timinphx1> well, you just answered a small part of my question/problem...thanks
<bipolar> hey! he's back
<bipolar> hazard: how's it look now?
<hazard> Umm.. the same.
<hazard> How'd I go about changing the resolution?
<bipolar> hazard: hmmm...
<bipolar> hazard: oh!
<hazard> ctrl-alt-+ doesn't do anything
<bipolar> hazard: run xrandr in a term and tell me what it says is available?
<hazard> *0   1024 x 768    ( 302mm x 232mm )  *60
<hazard>  1    512 x 384
<hazard> oops
<hazard> , I wanted to take some of those lines out
<bipolar> 512x384.... weird
<hazard> yea, that's what I got it to do last time.
<hazard> I didn't get it to actually switch, but it said that.
<bipolar> hazard: yeah. it won't switch unless you tell it to. let me give you a gui app to do it....
<hazard> the system display settings are clueless about it to.
<hazard> I'm running dapper still if that makes a diffrence
<hazard> I'm fine with the command line (unless the commands are carcenegenicly long)
<timinphx1> lol!
<hazard> ?
<DaSkreech> timinphx1, bipolar: I'm gone See if you can help Xzyx987X anymore
<Xzyx987X> thatks for the help
<Xzyx987X> I gotta restart before anything else
<bipolar> I don't know what I can do. I'm on 3 things at once here ;P
<bipolar> hazard: install krandrtray
<hazard> resouces...thin...
<hazard> how big is it?
<DaSkreech> Xzyx987X: Wait
<Xzyx987X> k...
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install irssi
<bipolar> hazard: wait.... it's installed already probbly.
<bipolar> hazard: run it :)
<hazard> so it is
<Xzyx987X> ah, t worked
<hazard> nope, it tired to change, then switched back.
<duane_> anyone know how to keep flash 9 from crashing every fucking 10 minutes?
<hazard> it also says that its that weird size.
<timinphx1> it's beta! I've had no problems with it though
<bipolar> hazard: hmmm.... I don't know what to do at this point. let me finish this vpn install and I'll look at it again.
<LjL> !language | duane_
<ubotu> duane_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hazard> bipolar: thanks for the help, but I've got to run to a class, perhaps later.
<Xzyx987X> ah, it's a shell based irc client
<bipolar> hazard: ok
<Xzyx987X> I'll stick to xchat for now :P
<duane_> sorry :(
<timinphx1> duane: it's still beta, but haven't heard of any problems
<hazard> later all
<timinphx1> me too!
<duane_> timinphx1: have you used it?
<mariusz> k....
<mariusz> podalby mi ktos jeszcze raz pl?
<emanuele_> salve
<firegirl> have any of you ever had problems with sound card configurations?
<wa9no> hi, anyone knows how to unpack exe file ? (i need some win .inf and .sys for my wifi card)
<canine_kouji> greaatt..
<omicron> wa9no: try wine
<canine_kouji> now Novell has deep relations with gnome, I know exactly what they're referring to by compatible technologies, they're talking about mono
<canine_kouji> mono is a stinking heap of "Not Implemented" Crap :/
<Dink> and Novell is joining up with M$
<mariusz> pl pl?
<MetaMorfoziS> can i oreder by package sizes in adept?
<Dink> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<canine_kouji> Dink: I don't know what this will do to GNOME  :/
<mariusz> dzieki
<canine_kouji> Dink: This isn't good :(
<Dink> honestly no idea
<Dink> mariusz, zyous zwelcomes
<anna> #ubuntu
<Dink> and really i use kde so :P
<wa9no> omicron: ive heared something that unzip can do the job (unpack exe)
<omicron> wa9no: if it is an selfextracting zip file calle bla.exe i think: unzip bla.exe should work..
<omicron> wa9no: if not just try: wine bla.exe worked for me several times
<fdoving> wa9no: you can also try 'cabextract' (in universe)
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<FJ_Sanchez> I've a problem when plug in a usbdisk
<FJ_Sanchez> I get the KDE popup and if I choose to open it mount the unit, but now the disk doesn't have the name it had before upgrading to Edgy
<FJ_Sanchez> any help?
<anna> hello
<martin__> hiho
<martin__> hello world
<_tsdgeos> hi
<jmichaelx> does anyone know of an edgy repo that contains ralink wireless drivers (rt2***)?
<Pupeno> I have a monitor and a TV connected to a computer with a SiS card. I see the same thing in the TV as in the monitor, but if I run mplayer, I see a blue rectangle in the TV where in the monitor I see the video. Xine shows the video in both. Any idea how to make mplayer show the video in both or on the TV ?
<jmichaelx> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_tsdgeos> Pupeno: it's one of the overlay options afair
<cpk1> I seem to hava a java error trying to use youtube with konquerer, are there any known problems?
<bipolar> ok... for future referance... *Upgrading* from the edgy CD seems to only work with the *Alternitive* CD, not the live CD.
<trappist> cpk1: you mean javascript?
<cpk1> trappist: yes, i was too lazy to type it all out =P
<bipolar> apt can't find the package repository on the live CD
<trappist> cpk1: it's an important distinction - they're two totally different things, and youtube doesn't use any java
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: do you have (or know of) an edgy repo with ralink drivers?
<cpk1> trappist: well considering that if i try the same page in FF youtube tells me that I might have javascript turned off I am pretty sure it does =)
<jmichaelx> !rt2570
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2570 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> cpk1: still has nothing to do with java.  still a javascript error.  just wanted you to know that to avoid confusion, you need to distinguish between java and javascript.
<manchicken> Anybody know where I can score some 1440x900 wps?
<jhutchins_wk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonathan__> hi
<jonathan__> i can't play videos flv helpme!!!!!
<Xzyx987X> damnit, I still can't boot to the kde login screen, even though I fixed every problem I could find
<fignew> what type of screen are you getting?
<Xzyx987X> command prompt
<Xzyx987X> I can start kde via startx, but that's the only way
<fignew> try
<fignew> sudo /etc/ini.d/kdm restart
<fignew> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<FJ_Sanchez> I have one question, before to upgrade to Edgy in Desktop properties --> Appareance --> Icon devices I could check an option for Unmounted removable devices but this option doesn't apperar now
<FJ_Sanchez> Any idea?
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: what do you get instead of the kde boot screen?
<Xzyx987X> showed the splash screen for a minute, then froze on a creen with a flashing charot
<bipolar> oh, nm
<FJ_Sanchez> I have one question, before to upgrade to Edgy in Desktop properties --> Appareance --> Icon devices I could check an option for Unmounted removable devices but this option doesn't apperar now
<Xzyx987X> what is that script of configure xorg again?
<Xzyx987X> *to
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: reboot, at the command line, login as your normal user. Run "ps aux > ps.log" then startx.
<TheGateKeeper> FJ_Sanchez: have you tried using kcontrol to find what you are looking for?
<bipolar> Xzyx987X: then come pack here. paste the ps.log file to pastebin so we can look at it.
<Xzyx987X> ok, but what is the command to configure x quick?
<bipolar> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bipolar> I think....
<Bizzy> hey
<Bizzy> ok, so, if i install kubuntu over 3 partitions /boot swap and / , as primary partitions 0 1 and 2, to take up 120 or so gb then have primary part 3 as another 120gb would i be able to run windows xp from that, if my bios doesnt like booting past 2gb ?
<humanizer> Hi there!
<LeeJunFan> Bizzy: it should, the bios will hand off control to grub by then.
<Bizzy> so, stick grub in mbr and have boot as first part, and around 50mb, and use grub to chainload xp?
<Furesho> if a linux distro can't handle -- let's say -- debian packages, is there a way you could make said distro handle deb packages?
<LeeJunFan> Bizzy: yeah, as long as grub is your bootloader it really shouldn't matter if the bios doesn't like 2gB, grub will be within that first 2G.
<manchicken> Furesho: You could always install dpkg and then just extract the packages.
<manchicken> Furesho: That'd be a dirty hack though.
<Xzyx987X> here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29928/
<Hawkwind> Furesho: Smartpm is supposed to be capable of installing different package types on different OS's
<Furesho> hmmmm........ Smartpm, ehhh?
<Furesho> i'll look into smartpm first, then.
<Furesho> thx to ya both ^__^
<FJ_Sanchez> TheGateKeeper: I don't understand where can I found this there
<TheGateKeeper> FJ_Sanchez: you won't find it on the menu, do Run Command... kcontrol
<Xzyx987X> damnit, he quit without reading it...
<Xzyx987X> anyone else wanna take a crack at this?
<Xzyx987X> kubuntu is booting to the comand prompt after a botched audio driver install
<Hawkwind> Xzyx987X: You wanting to boot to your normal KDM ?
<Xzyx987X> yup
<ubuntu_> hallo
<FJ_Sanchez> Nothing there
<Hawkwind> Xzyx987X: sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults
<ubuntu_> kann man bei kubuntu die internet verbindung freigeben?
<TheGateKeeper> FJ_Sanchez: what you running ?
<Xzyx987X> System startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm already exist.
<FJ_Sanchez> what?
<ubuntu_> german
<ubuntu_> ???
<Hawkwind> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FJ_Sanchez> I only want to view my unmounted removable device icons on Desktop like I had in Dapper
<FJ_Sanchez> Now I don't see this option in Desktop properties
<Xzyx987X> so uh... does the message "System startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm already exist." mean it didn't work?
<FJ_Sanchez> I can see them when are mounted, but doesn't before
<TheGateKeeper> FJ_Sanchez: and kcontrol in edgy is not installed ??
<FJ_Sanchez> It's
<FJ_Sanchez> But nothing usesful there
<Hawkwind> Xzyx987X: Not sure.  That command should set things back to normal and let you boot to KDM
<Xzyx987X> I'll try to delete it and run the command again...
<TheGateKeeper> FJ_Sanchez: konqueror --> storrage media ??
<Ropechoborra> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<TheGateKeeper> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FJ_Sanchez> I only see cdrom0 sdb2 (i dunno what is this) and my windows partition
<Mater> FJ_Sanchez, are you sure you cant change that in configure desktop?
<FJ_Sanchez> But I cannot see my umounted removable device
<Mater> second option, third tab
<Ropechoborra> Why i cant run Easycam2 on kubuntu?
<Ropechoborra> It says:   File "/usr/share/EasyCam2/easycam.py", line 25, in ?
<Ropechoborra>     import gnome.ui
<Ropechoborra> ImportError: No module named gnome.u
<Xzyx987X> well, if it's deleted it complains about the file not existing...
<FJ_Sanchez> If I go to Desktop properties --> Appareance --> Device Icons
<{slacky}> hello
<Xzyx987X> but I'm pretty sure the command didn't do anything either way
<{slacky}> I've got this proble: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/59134
<{slacky}> but I read it's fixed
<FJ_Sanchez> I can check the box that says "Mounted Removable device" to show the icons in my desktop when they are mounted
<{slacky}> it's not fixed
<FJ_Sanchez> And that works right
<Xzyx987X> since the modified date on the kdm file didn't change
<Xzyx987X> any other ideas?
<FJ_Sanchez> But in dapper I had also a box that said "Unmounted removable devices" and nowin Edgy I don't have this box
<FJ_Sanchez> Do you have this? Maybe kubuntu simply remove that feature
<Xzyx987X> I there a system restore type feature in ubuntu that restores your configuration to defaults?
<Mater> i dont have it
<Xzyx987X> cause this is getting to be too much of a pain in the ass to find a solution for
#kubuntu 2006-11-03
<VanessaE> Xzyx987X, not sure about a specific program, but the next best thing is to keep a backup of /etc and just restore what you need from it if something gets botched.
<Xzyx987X> well, a little late for that...
<Mater> lol
<Xzyx987X> I'll keep that in mind once I get this fixed...
<VanessaE> pastebin a copy of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<VanessaE> maybe there's a hint there as to what broke
<Xzyx987X> k...
<VanessaE> can you manually startx?
<VanessaE> (also /var/log/kdm.log might be helpful)
<Xzyx987X> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29930/
<VanessaE> ok so at least X starts OK..
<Xzyx987X> btw, not sure if this is relevant, but when I start x manually with xstart, it starts with a weird refresh rate
<dom> Every OS Sucks: http://www.deadtroll.com/index2.html?/video/ossuckscable.html~content
<Xzyx987X> like, horzontal: 34 vertical: 83
<VanessaE> what's /var/log/kdm.log indicate?
<dom> you can't argue with three dead trolls in a baggie.  they know what they're talking about
<dom> (singing)
<adolfo> hi, my firefox crashes when i load gmail , what happens ?
<[mX] > has anyone experienced a dead lock when using the install cd? everything gets into kde just fine, and then when I try to do anything (double click install, or just open the kmenu) it stalls out
<iorek> hey all
<ubuntu___> hallo
<Xzyx987X> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29931/
<VanessaE> adolfo: start by deactivating all of your extensions and returning to the default firefox theme first.  that seems to be the most common cause of FF crashes.
<Xzyx987X> 2160. Fatal server error:
<Xzyx987X> 2161. Unrecognized option: -fullscreen
<Xzyx987X> hmm...
<Xzyx987X> where is it getting that from?
<iorek> does anybody know - is it through Adept Package Manager that I'm to install the Apache Server?
<LjL> how can you type Unicode codes directly? (like, shifter key + number keys)
<VanessaE> good question..
<iorek> I know how lame that might sound, but it just says something like "Break Cannot Install"
<teledyn> LjL: printf "\xe2\x82\xac\n"
<LjL> teledyn: no, not in a shell
<LjL> type
<VanessaE> Xzyx987X, checking...
<teledyn> LjL: set up xkb option compose on ralt or rwin and look at /usr/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose
<shanden> #no1984
<LjL> teledyn: have that option set i think, but i don't have the file you mention
<teledyn> LjL: yeah it disappeared
<teledyn> LjL: there's a way to find out
<VanessaE> Xzyx987X, do you see anything under the /etc/kde3/kdm  tree?
<teledyn> LjL: from the keyboard map file, provided you'd selected UTF as your keymap
<VanessaE> maybe grep -r "fullscreen" /etc/kde3/kdm
<VanessaE> see if something comes up
<Xzyx987X> nothing out of the ordinary
<VanessaE> hrm
<VanessaE> at this point I'd start grepping the whole /etc tree but that can take a bit.
<Xzyx987X> kdmrc had a backup copy in the folder, but it was older than this error by a few days
<teledyn> LjL: i don't know where the symbols mappings are.  they moved stuff around
<LjL> teledyn: ralt+cltr+numbers seem to do *something*, but doesn't really seem to correspond to ascii codes
<teledyn> LjL: what characters do you want to input?
<VanessaE> also I see another error in here-- your nvidia driver is broken
<VanessaE> the kernel module didn't load
<teledyn>  
<LjL> teledyn: right now, CR and LF, but i just want to find out how to output any ASCII/Unicode character by code
<VanessaE> (line 1000)
<LjL> i have accents, i don't need those. i want to type in the codes
<Xzyx987X> that's an old error which I fixed
<VanessaE> Xzyx987X, Ok.
<Xzyx987X> but apparently it wasn't the only one
<Xzyx987X> before I fixed that I couldn't get into kde at all
<LjL> i know that on Windows, RAlt+numpad does ASCII characters
<VanessaE> have you checked the whole /etc tree yet?
<Xzyx987X> did I mention this was the result of a failed attempt to install the alsa codec from source on an amd64 machine?
<Xzyx987X> I fixed the nvidia problem by reinstalling the drivers
<VanessaE> yeah I saw something about that
<Xzyx987X> but the rest I can't figure out
<VanessaE> but first we gotta figure out why it's trying to use a switch that isn't even valid.
<teledyn> LjL: wouldn't that depend on the application?
<Xzyx987X> should it be valid?
<LjL> teledyn: i don't know. on windows, it's a system-wide thing
<teledyn> LjL: how you input them would be different in say OO than in kwrite.  they probably both have their own mechanism for inputting them
<VanessaE> Xzyx987X, not according to X it isn't :)
<Xzyx987X> maybe it is a proprietary x feature not in xorg that is implemented in another version
<VanessaE> doubt it
<mhz> hey there? anyon using openkiosk ?
<Xzyx987X> well, either way, while you think about the fullscreen thing let me try purging a few packages that are related to alsa
<VanessaE> wait
<rexbron> hello, is there an option in kmail that would have a reply to ma message automatically sent with the address that it was send to?
<VanessaE> let's try a reconfig of kdm
<teledyn> LjL: S  t help!
<LjL> teledyn: i found out it's Alt+numpad (for decimal), and AltGr+numpad (for exadecimals, with keys from numlock to enter being used as A B C D E F) - but only in a Linux VT, not in X
<Xzyx987X> k...
<Xzyx987X> how?
<VanessaE> dpkg --force-confnew --configure kdm
<VanessaE> that might fo it
<VanessaE> do it
<Xzyx987X> xzyx987x@xzyx987x-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-confnew --configure kdm
<Xzyx987X> dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure):
<Xzyx987X>  package kdm is already installed and configured
<Xzyx987X> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Xzyx987X>  kdm
<Xzyx987X> I don't get it...
<VanessaE> ok take off the --configure switch
<Xzyx987X> dpkg: need an action option
<VanessaE> hrm
<Xzyx987X> I'll try purging the package first
<VanessaE> eh, the alsa packages yeah
<Xzyx987X_> on my laptop now
<Xzyx987X_> I purget kdm, now I'mma try reinstalling it
<VanessaE> ok
<crusty> hallo everybody... Can i make a question?
<VanessaE> of course, crusty.
<crusty> Ok
<crusty> A part of "Adept Manager" thaere are more package manager that i can use???
<Xzyx987X_> I think it also removerd the kubuntu-desktop package when I did that...
<VanessaE> sure, there's the command line apt-* tools, or you could use synaptic
<VanessaE> or dselect (ew)
<VanessaE> or aptitude
<VanessaE> one or two others also
<VanessaE> Xzyx987X_, no problem, just reinstall it
<Jucato> Synaptic, Kynaptic (eww....), KPackage, SMART (not yet available in Ubuntu, I think), apt-get, aptitude
<crusty> ok! thanks...i will look for it
<fon_Zograf> People! Be afraid of drivers " ATI - 8.30.3". The system falls! 2 times are checked up. 9800pro... On two different computers but with identical videocards.
<Xzyx987X_> hm... the kubuntu-default-settings package might have worked too...
<africamagical> sooo, why cant i get into efnet
<fon_Zograf> kubuntu 6.10
<africamagical> ident bitching shenanigans or something
<Xzyx987X_> restarting again, brb....
<VanessaE> eh, you're on the lappy, you don't have to leave during reboot ;)
<Xzyx987X_> yay, it worked ;)
<VanessaE> good deal
<Xzyx987X_> god, finallly
<Xzyx987X_> that only took a good 6 hours...
<sync350> anyone know anything about setting up scanners? im using xsane and running it, but it says no scanner found when my scanner is plugged in... im assuming sane doesn't have the driver for the model (umax astra 4400)... anyone know where i can get this driver (if thats the problem)?
<VanessaE> sometimes fixing a computer is more of an art than a science
<Xzyx987X_> but I'm still getting a weird refresh rate when I log in
<VanessaE> that part's defined by your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xzyx987X_> might be the beta driver's fault thoiugh
<VanessaE> the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines
<Xzyx987X_> I set it to 60.75 in the file
<Xzyx987X_> it started at 36,87
<Xzyx987X_> want to look at the file?
<ubuntu__> hi, exist an italian channel?
<VanessaE> sure
<VanessaE> odd that it overrode your setting though
<Xzyx987X_> it's what /i set it to on the login scree, it doesn't go weird until I actuakky log in though
<Jucato> !it | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Xzyx987X_> sorry, laptop keyboard is hard to type on :P
<Xzyx987X_> furthermore, does't kde set up the resolution on a per user basis?
<sync350> anyone know anything about the scanner problem?
<VanessaE> I think it does, acually
<jhutchins_wk> I have a via 82c686 onboard sound chip, and when the balance control of the mixer is centered, certain audio can't be heard.  Moving the balance controll off center doesn't appear to affect the balance.
<Xzyx987X_> I don't think it uses the default config file
<Xzyx987X_> it overrides it somewhere
<Xzyx987X_> the question is where...
<Xzyx987X_> ~/.kde seems a likely place to start...
<VanessaE> My guess is in the broken display settings monitor
<jhutchins_wk> Xzyx987X_: It should default to the X server default, but if you use the display resize widet it will save it somewhere in .kde
<Xzyx987X_> where is that widget again?
<jhutchins_wk> Or if you resize it with kcontrol.
<jhutchins_wk> Xzyx987X_: Not sure where it is, but it's available as an "applet" on the panel.
<jhutchins_wk> (If it's installed.)
<Xzyx987X_> ah, found it
<VanessaE> er, module
<dom> [mX] , almost sounds like bad ram.  that or really borked kde settings.  did you have pre-existing kde settings before the install?
<Xzyx987X_>  yea, it was set to 79hz
<Xzyx987X_> my moniter must not like that :P
<jhutchins_wk> One thing you can always try is to create a new user and see if it works for them.
<jhutchins_wk> You can also kill kdm, move your .kde folder to .kdeback, and restart kdm.
<Xzyx987X_> odd, when I change it's settin it has no effect
<Xzyx987X_> apply does absolutely nothing
<VanessaE> at the resolution I'm using, my monitor is only good to 75Hz/93kHz on the one, and 85Hz/106.2 kHz on the other
<Raven301> I'm looking for a Sources List entry to get realplayer. Does anyone have one??
<africamagical> anyone know why azureus doenst sshow up in the status bar when i close
<Raven301> this is for edgy
<africamagical> and yes the correct box to do so is checked
<Xzyx987X_> kinda pointless having an option to configure this stuff wuth the gui when it doesn't work...
<Xzyx987X_> technically, ny moniter's specs say it should onlly do 75hz
<Xzyx987X_> but it can actually do 85
<Xzyx987X_> it's a 21" crt btw ;)
<jhutchins_wk> Xzyx987X_: You may be trying to apply a mode that isn't supported in your x config.
<VanessaE> pair of 19's here..
<jhutchins_wk> Raven301: I think you have to get real player from Macromedia/Adobe.
<sync350>  anyone know anything about setting up scanners? im using xsane and running it, but it says no scanner found when my scanner is plugged in... im assuming sane doesn't have the driver for the model (umax astra 4400)... anyone know where i can get this driver (if thats the problem)?
<Xzyx987X_> possibly... bah, screw it, I'll just overide it in the nvidia driver settings for now and fix it tommorow
<Raven301> ok thanks jhutchins_wk
<Xzyx987X_> I've had enough of this for now :P
<Lars_G> 35 blocks left to go!!!
<VanessaE> at any rate, if memory serves, the broken Display Settings module is where you configure refresh rates and the like within KDE.
<Lars_G> 33!!!
<jhutchins_wk> Raven301:
* Lars_G dances
<jhutchins_wk> !mp3
<Xzyx987X_> anyway, thanks for the help
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VanessaE> what are you doing, copying a 1541 disk? :)
<jhutchins_wk> !mp3 | Raven301
<ubotu> Raven301: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lars_G> No, downloading blocks that were damaged on the DVD torrent :)
<Raven301> thanks jhutchins_wk
<Lars_G> 26!
<Lars_G> two days of downloading, almost done!
<jhutchins_wk> Lars_G: We will generously assume that this is a kubuntu install DVD and not some Pie Rate Video thing.
<Lars_G> jhutchins_wk: You assume correclty, It's a kubuty edgy dvd :)
<Lars_G> kubuntu
<Lars_G> emotion makes me typo
* Lars_G dances
<VanessaE> I opted for the CD instead, figured it would be less bandwidth overall to install a base system and then (after updating sources.list) grab what I need from the server
<jhutchins_wk> VanessaE: That's a pretty good assumption these days with any distro, do a net install instead of downloading the CD.
<VanessaE> (besides, I don't like waiting weeks for a CD to come in over torrent)
<eihnat__> klkllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<eihnat__> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllpo[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<eihnat__> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<VanessaE> eek!
<eihnat__> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<Lars_G> you're smarter than me, but appart from install I like my DVDs to flaunt stuff at my friends by live load.
<eihnat__> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[=======================================================================================================================
<VanessaE> wtf?
* Lars_G sighs
<jhutchins_wk> Hmmm... Freenode should chatch that..
<eihnat__> ops. sorry, keyboard felt down on the floor
<rexbron> lol
<VanessaE> Lars: nothing wrong with that, if you're doing it for the right reasons of course
<Ropechoborra> Anybody knows why i cant run lauchcam2 (of easycam2) in kubuntu?? it says   File "/usr/share/EasyCam2/easycam.py", line 25, in ?    import gnome.ui
<rexbron> thought we might be getting flooeded again
<rexbron> hello, is there an option in kmail that would have a reply to ma message automatically sent with the address that it was send to?
<Lars_G> eihnat__: And your irc client sends automatically when maximum length is reached?
<eihnat__> :)
<eihnat__> dont know. it just felt down upside down. and started to type
<eihnat__> lol
<Lars_G> heh
<eihnat__> had to pick it up when seen what mess i made.
<caleb> hello everyone!
<letalis> hi
* Lars_G sniffs
<Lars_G> we're everyone now
<caleb> Trying to ditch WinXp except where I have to use it (work and since I have to do VBScript at work, I will probably have to hold onto it at home for awhile)
<Lars_G> :)
<caleb> Anyways, checking the FAQ before I ask my question :)
<Lars_G> :D
<redleader> can anyone here help me? I'm attempting to add packages to my fresh 6.1 install, but the package manager gives me an error when I try and open it
<VanessaE> red: what error, exactly?
<VanessaE> you run it with   kdesu adept_manager   right?
<redleader> I just tried to open it from the GUI
<redleader> it says the APT database couldnt be opened
<Jucato> !adpet crash fix | redleader
<redleader> may be caused by incorrect APT config or similar issue
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | redleader
<ubotu> redleader: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> dang! I always misspell Adept...
<redleader> then just open it again?
<Jucato> yes
<redleader> no, same error
<redleader> it says to try running apt-setup and apt-get update and see if it resolves the issue
<redleader> I tried to run apt-setup, but it says theres no such command
<VanessaE> you don't already have something else running do you? (synaptic, dselect, aptitude?)
<redleader> I dont even know what those things are
<redleader> so I'm assuming not
* hazard resists earge to make an X-Wing joke at redleader's expense.
<redleader> all I've got open is konq, this and kopete
* redleader doesnt mind, thats where it came from
<VanessaE> hrm
<VanessaE> wait...
<Jucato> redleader: did you try the commands that was given to you? (sudo dpkg --configure -a)
<redleader> yea, I did
<redleader> wait, were those multiple commands?
<hazard> what you find the little R2 beeping nose absoloutley halarious when a missile is fired at you? (in the original 3d xwing game)
<redleader> well, hilarious or really annoying
<redleader> either or
<hazard> lol
<Jucato> redleader: yeah 2 commands actually
<redleader> yea, I see that now
<redleader> said dpkg unknown option
<redleader> is it supposed to be -a'
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<redleader> same problem
<danny500> #firefox
<redleader> is there anyway to just edit the sources.list  file?
<redleader> the thingy in /etc/apt
<VanessaE> sure,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<VanessaE> (in the terminal)
<caleb> ok serched the FAQ and couldn't find my answer... is there a way to turn down the sensitivity (NOT the acceleration) or my mouse? At low speeds it is just WAY too twitchy.  I have a Logitech MX1000
<caleb> or = on
<Jucato> caleb: System Settings -> Mouse -> Advanced tab?
<redleader> and what is the actual url of the universe repository?
<VanessaE> red: it's already in the sources.list
<redleader> wait, I can just uncomment 2 lines
<redleader> awesome
<VanessaE> about half-way down
<redleader> thanks for the help!
<Jucato> !components | redleader
<ubotu> redleader: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<redleader> aha, I was looking for some info like that, couldnt find it
<redleader> man... using linux for the first time makes me realize how little I actually know
<VanessaE> well in reality, Windows would be the same way
<VanessaE> if you've never used it before, you can make a real mess of things, you know?
<redleader> yea, so I've been told
<redleader> so I'm attempting to be cautious
<redleader> which is kind of hard for someone whos used to configuring things in seconds
<VanessaE> *nod*
<VanessaE> at least linux is getting better about these things.
<caleb> sorry I ended up on an extended afk right after I asked my question, let me read back :)
<VanessaE> ok time to run...Jeopardy is on. :)
<caleb> jucato: I checked system settings, mouse, advanced.... saw controls for mouse accel but not sensitivity, though I just found a way to get some more functionality out of my mx1000 so let me re-load OS so I can see effects
<Admiral_Chicago> caleb: just restart X
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: crtl alt backspace?
<Admiral_Chicago> no need to reboot
<Jucato> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> hey are you a Ubuntu member?
<Jucato> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> obviously not
<Admiral_Chicago> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: no. I haven't signed the CoC if that's what you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: there is more to it, a Ubuntu member is a member who contributes significantly to the community and is officially recognized as a member by communtiy council (including sabdfl) but meet me in #kubuntu-offtopic for more
<Jucato> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> lol
<caleb> ok back, guess my changes didn't work because I had to go back through command prompt and restore xorg.conf :)
<caleb> Ok so under System Settings, Keyboard & Mouse, there should be a sensitivity setting (NOT acceleration) I'm fine with how fast it moves across the screen normally, but it's twitchy at low speeds (mx1000)
<caleb> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> caleb: are you running anything like XGL/beryl?
<caleb> doesn't sound familiar but it could have been installed, what's the quick way to check?
<Jucato> I didn't know that sensitivity wasn't there. I'm not sure if all mice have sensitivity settings...
<Admiral_Chicago> caleb:
<Admiral_Chicago> you probably don't have it
<Admiral_Chicago> from command line  compiz --replace dbus csm
<caleb> command not found
<caleb> Admiral_Chicago: bash: compiz: command not found
<Admiral_Chicago> caleb: then you don't have it
<knight> hi all
<beemer> evening all - anyone familiar with a biostart nf61vm2 motherboard?
<knight> I just installed knetwork manager
<knight> on my laptop
<hazard> who would I change the screen resolution from the command line?
<knight> and it does not detect the network interfaces
<caleb> ok so I need to apt-get it?
<caleb> or just a package installer like adept?
<knight> I am having problems with knetworkmanager
<knight> hi all
<Mez> knight, be patient, a lot of people are asleep at this point
<knight> lol
<knight> ok
<basstich> Hello to all - I would like some help solving a print setup problem that is driving me nuts...
<basstich> My system settings launches, but when I select printers, the screen clears, and no printer setup scren shows up.
<OOD> hazard: xrandr -s widthxheight
<hazard> actually, just using the screen settings works too
<hazard> (like xrandr -s 0-whatever)
<hazard> and now starcraft works! =)
<dalbirdy1> hey guys how do I set up the extrat keyboard buttons usng edgy?
<basstich> anyone a systems settings guru here?
<Zaire> ummm anyone in here know how to setup the stuff for getting xgl cause Im not sure what entirely to do with the sources list here
<basstich> how can you 'repair' system settings.... anyone?
<Jucato> basstich: what's the problem?
<basstich> jucato -
<basstich> When I selet a printer on systems settings... nothing happens
<basstich> I have the printer working in ubuntu
<Zaire> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<basstich> but nothing shows up for setting up printers in kubuntu
<basstich> pm, jucato?
<inteliwasp> i am trying to install dapper on my desktop with an ati card, but when X starts, it just goes to a black screen and if i try to go to a console the monitor does it's "out of sync" message
<Jucato> basstich: ah sorry, don't know stuff about printers. I thought it was something about System Settings...
<basstich> jucato
<basstich> no prob - my system settings won't let me start printers
<OOD> hazard: yea that works too :)
<bLaZeD> can anyone tell me how i get the uuid of a device...its a command i cant find
<basstich> how do you repair the system settings program?
<bLaZeD> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<bLaZeD> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<basstich> !system settings
<danny500> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> darn
<basstich> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<danny500> does anyone here know how to erase a word from the built in spellchecker in firefox2?
<beemer> evening all - anyone familiar with a biostar nf61vm2 motherboard?
<pcnerd37> Hello.  Im hoping somebody can help me with some wireless issues im having with 6.10.  I am running the live disk on my Thinkpad T60p before I install it and i cant figure out how to get on my wireless network that uses WPA security instead of WEP.  Can somebody tell me what to do or point me in the right direction?
<danny500> should I just go into the code and manually change it?
<Jucato> danny500: maybe in #firefox (if there's a channel like that)?
<danny500> I'm in that room already but no one knows
<danny500> lol
<Jucato> O_O
<danny500> thats quit ironic
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> good luck in finding someone in here who does... :(
<danny500> mozilla put the option to add words but not delete words, pretty dumn
<danny500> ok, I went into the code and fixed it
<danny500> nm
<danny500> nother question though
<Jucato> the source code?
<danny500> yeah
<pcnerd37> an anybody help me with my wireless issue??? ^^
<danny500> to install flashplayer 9, do I just swap the libflashplayer.so from flash 7 with the flash 9?
<Jucato> or you could...
<Jucato> !flash 9 | danny500
<ubotu> danny500: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<inteliwasp> i am trying to install dapper on my desktop with an ati card, but when X starts, it just goes to a black screen and if i try to go to a console the monitor does it's "out of sync" message
<danny500> I already downloaded it
<danny500> I just need to get it working
<danny500> but what I said will work though right
<Jucato> probably. I installed using the repo... so...
<danny500> the what?
<pcnerd37> anybody?
<Jucato> the repo from that link given above (seveas.imbrandon.com)
<Jucato> pcnerd37: sorry, don't know wireless....
<danny500> oh ok
<pcnerd37> thanks anyway Jucato, i will ask later, im going to run and go get dinner and worry about it after then
<danny500> what is edgy for?
<danny500> is it an OS?
<Jucato> danny500: current Kubuntu release/version
<Jucato> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Jucato> danny500: but there's a repo for Dapper in that page
<danny500> oh I have Ubuntu Dapper (6.06 LTS) is edgy better then that?
<Jucato> in some ways yes, in some ways no. :)
<Jucato> a lot of the stuff in Edgy are new, and some are quite... um... edgy
<inteliwasp> can anyone help me with my video problems?
<danny500> lol
<danny500> which one would you say is more stable right now?
<Jucato> Dapper LTS defnitely
<danny500> the one I have or edgy?
<inteliwasp> 6.06
<danny500> o
<Jucato> and Dapper is meant to be stable for a loooong time
* Mez -> bed
<danny500> so I should stick with the one I got then
<Jucato> well, depends on your taste :)
<danny500> I don't care what the OS looks like, as long as it's fast, reliable and easy to use.
<danny500> so edgy is just more graphical then right
<danny500> better looking
<Jucato> they're both graphical
<danny500> I mean better looking
<Jucato> hm... I think the artwork is better. but it's really different (different colors)
<Jucato> you could go check the screenshots
<danny500> o ok
<danny500> don't look any different to me
<danny500> oh well who cares
<Jucato> danny500: the color scheme is now purplish blue for one
<danny500> does anyone here have gmail?
<Jucato> yes?
<danny500> brb
<danny500> send me an invite at danieldewitt_75@hotmail.com ok please
<danny500> cause thats the only way in
* inteliwasp is now hateting ATI cards...
<esaym> i got gmail
<Lars_G> I give up
<Lars_G> no matter how much I check and recheck the dvd there are still files with errors
<esaym> is #ubuntu down?
<Lars_G> and if I add the apt repos, it will pull EVERYTHING from the repos instead of the DVD.
<Lars_G> It should pull from the dvd, and if it's missing or broken, then pull from repo :'(
<Lars_G> If only I could use aptitude to dist-upgrade
<Lars_G> danny500: do you still want an invite?
* Jucato wonders if danny500 will get multiple invites...
<Lars_G> I wonder what I'll get back for an invite
<Lars_G> ;)
<Jucato> danny500: sent you one
<Lars_G> Jucato: You seem smart... hell you can write and read!!! don't you know how to produce the effect I wish?
<Lars_G> Jucato: Which is to have apt pull all the files it can for dist-upgrade from the dvd, and only if one is missing or broken (damaged md5) then pull from online repos?
<Jucato> Lars_G: um.. what were you trying to do again? (sorry I must have missed it)
<Jucato> ah that I wouldn't know...
<Lars_G> Else, and if wget is right, I have 6 hours of dist-upgrade ahead of me
<Jucato> I haven't tried using a CD/DVD apt...
<Lars_G> Ok, thanks anyhow man
<danny500> thanx Jucato
<Lars_G> danny500: I sent you one too
<Jucato> danny500: you received it?
<Lars_G> danny500: Now you can oppen two directions
<Jucato> Lars_G: O_O
<Jucato> lol
<danny500> hold on I'll check
<campbch> anyone know how to get wine to recognize multiple disks on installation?
<Lars_G> Jucato: I sent it before you said you sent one :P
<Jucato> hehe I sent it before I even said it :)
<danny500> man ff2 is way to cool
<Lars_G> danny500: Yes it is.
<Lars_G> I've been using it since beta 1
<Lars_G> :D
<Lars_G> And I would've checked it out before, but I had no time to pull and compile
<Lars_G> Jucato: And I tought you where smart :)
<esaym> no one knows if #ubuntu is down?
* Lars_G wonders who can help him with his predicament.
<Lars_G> esaym: define down
<inteliwasp> or mine...
<campbch> anyone know if there is a way to find out how to get wine to recognize multiple disks on install?
<Lars_G> esaym: It's very RARE for a single channel on IRC to be "down" given the way irc works.
<Lars_G> esaym: Btw I just checked and it's not "down" here
<Lars_G> campbch: rephrase
<Lars_G> inteliwasp: repeat
<Lars_G> everybody else. Help me now! :P I demmand it
<inteliwasp> i cant start xmms since upgrading to edgy
* OOD swears at SDL
<OOD> so many games are broken in edgy because of SDL
<Hawkwind> campbch: Have you tried asking in #WineHQ ?
<campbch> hmm? i'm trying to find out how to get wine to recognize disk two; it says z:/media/cdrom0, but it says it can't find it
<campbch> thats the answer i was looking for :D i thought it was just #wine
<OOD> campbch: what do you mean?
<Lars_G> OOD: sdl is broken in edgy?
<Lars_G> inteliwasp: What happens when you try to start it? from the command line?
<esaym> well crap
<Hawkwind> campbch: For future references: /msg chanserv list *search-term*  Use the *'s and you can search for whatever channel you want
<campbch> ahh nice :D
<OOD> considering several games dont work and one game has completely white textures, yes its pretty broken
<inteliwasp> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<inteliwasp>   serial 2454 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0
<Lars_G> Hawkwind: That's usefull
<danny500> Jucato whats your gmail address? I'll add you
<danny500> wait never mind
<danny500> got it
<Jucato> danny500: I sent you an invite. shouldn't it be there?
<Lars_G> danny500: No need, when you get an invite, he lands in your contact list, and you land on his
<Jucato> :)
<inteliwasp> Lars_G:  and it says no joystick, but i think i can fix that...
<Lars_G> inteliwasp: Damn, no idea man, sorry
<OOD> does anyone here have edgy installed?
<Lars_G> OOD: I'm trying, beleive me, I'm trying
* inteliwasp wonders if OOD's question is a trick question... :P
<OOD> does anyone here have a *working* edgy installed?
<inteliwasp> i do tho... kinda....
<Lars_G> OOD: Do we get more credit for answering in stages?
<OOD> would you be able to install and run neverball and tell if it has all white textures in game?
<OOD> lol
<campbch> :(
<Lars_G> hmmm
<campbch> noone in winehq is active
<Lars_G> Not until I finish installing, sorry
* inteliwasp has no ability to run most games on his crappy laptop
<campbch> anyways, to clarify, it states that it needs the second cd, but says that the setup file does not exist on any mount points for the disk?
<[cf] nightrid3r> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OOD> inteliwasp: all you'd need is any card with 3d acceleration available :P
<Hawkwind> !gnewsense > Hawkwind
<inteliwasp> OOD:  i have tried, but ati just sucks for drivers
<OOD> campbch: are you trying to install a game or program from multiple cds?
<Lars_G> campbch: You'll have to unmount, change CDs and remount. it's not easy with wine, but it's doable
<campbch> yes
<OOD> inteliwasp: yeah, hopefully AMD will get ATi to work harder on the linux drivers
<campbch> the command is mount? ill man it
<Lars_G> as an end user man "pmount" and "pumount"
<campbch> how do i view mounted devices?
<inteliwasp> OOD:  my video card om my laptop is crap anyway,,, generic cheepie and shared mem
<campbch> it says /dev/hdb is not mounted? i thought that was the one it was using for cds
<Lars_G> campbch: "mount" with nothing else
<OOD> inteliwasp: i was just needing someone to test the game to see if im not the only one with SDL problems, but thanks anyway :)
<campbch> ... ... which is the cdrom?
<campbch> and how do i know which to mount once it's unmounted?
<Lars_G> your cdrom is possibly mounted at /media/cdrom
<Lars_G> or /media/cdrom0
<Lars_G> once you "pumount /media/cdrom0" you can try "pmount /dev/cdrom"
<campbch> ok, /dev/cdrom is not mounted
<esaym> anyone know how to disable the syslog?
<esaym> i dont like all the hd access it causes
<esaym> also daemon.log
<campbch> it's still not working :(
<OOD> campbch: i think you're making this more complicated than it has to be
<OOD> run winecfg and autodetect in the drives tab
<OOD> insert the first cd, you'll get a popup to mount
<OOD> then navigate to the directory where its mounted (probably /media/cdrom) and run the app
<campbch> alright, that helps
<OOD> then when you're done with the first cd run wine eject
<OOD> then repeat the procedure with the second cd :)
<bomber> is there a program like xtart for kubuntu
<OOD> what is xtart?
<campbch> :( i think you're misunderstanding me
<campbch> i'm already past the first cd
<campbch> it detected it
<campbch> and now i need the second cd
<Lars_G> read what he said
<Lars_G> it will help you
<bomber> it a window manager ... manager
<Jucato> window manager manager?
<campbch> i'm confident i could go to the second cd .exe and start it, but it needs to be done from within the installer. the installer references things through a windows file system; eg, X:/SOMETHING and will NOT access the cdrom after it has changed.
<bomber> allows to start different window managers from a menu.... kde, afterstep, blackbox and suck
<bomber> woops... such
<bitmess> i tried to reload windows and now i can't boot kubantu. it just boos windows now. how can i get my kubuntu back?
<azriel> you can do that from kdm
<Jucato> bomber: if you install a new window manager or desktop environment, you can logout and choose the Session from the menu
<OOD> bomber: i think that can easily be done in terminal, dont know the command though
<campbch> bitmess: windows overwrites everything... you need to install it and then install kubuntu
<bomber> i dont run kdm... i boot into text mode
<campbch> :(
<Jucato> ah that's the problem then...
<Jucato> hm..
<Lars_G> bitmess: you need to start from a livecd and reload your bootloader (grub or lilo) on the mbr
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> bitmess: ^^^^^^
<bitmess> it's too late for that can i make grub boot my kubuntu again?
<CVirus> bomber: just kill your current window manager .. and start the required one
<Lars_G> bitmess: If it's windows XP and you don't want to damage it, then you'd need to reconfig the windows bootloader to load ubuntu instead
<Jucato> !grub | bitmess
<ubotu> bitmess: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CVirus> bomber: for example ... killall kwin
<bomber> well i have enlightenment and when i logout and try to run it i get an error
<bitmess> how can i config windows bootloader to boot kubuntu?
<CVirus> bomber: sorry ... cant help you as I dont know the error yet
<bomber> ok let me get right back
<CVirus> bitmess: I beleive you cant do that
<Jucato> bitmess: you can't
<Jucato> afaik
<campbch> ok, i got it, but it frozed... owell...
<OOD> you can do it
<Jucato> bitmess: why don't you follow the links that was given to you?
<OOD> its possible, but a waste of time
<CVirus> bitmess: you could re-install grub ... read the links Jucato already gave you
<bitmess> thanks, i'm going to read now.
<declan> Hi, I'm having a problem using apt. Its locked up but I can't tell what process is using it? What do I need to keep open in ksysguard?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | declan
<ubotu> declan: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> declan: Ctrl+Esc opens ksysguard
<campbch> why's it say device is busy when i try to unmount my cd?
<declan> thanks guys, I'll try that!
<Hawkwind> campbch: Are you in the directory you mounted it to ?
<campbch> i type pumount /dev/cdrom, and it says device is busy?
<Hawkwind> campbch: Are you in the directory you mounted it to ?
<OOD> campbch: run wine eject
<campbch> ...
<Hawkwind> You don't umount the /dev/ device
<Hawkwind> campbch: You umount /mnt/some-mount-point
<Zaire> has anyone else been able to get a dual boot with kubuntu and XP cause my kubuntu keeps fragging XP
<Jucato> or /media/mount-point
<campbch> ok, /media/cdrom0 is busy
<Hawkwind> campbch: Is your terminal or konqueror in that directory ?
<campbch> it is in media
<campbch> i am looking at cdrom0
<Hawkwind> campbch: Then that's why
<campbch> in sl
<Hawkwind> campbch: cd ~/  and then do it
<campbch> i went there after you asked
<campbch> i was in home
<campbch> when i did it the first time
<OOD> campbch: have you tried wine eject in terminal?
<campbch> yes
<azriel> Zaire does grub have an entry for xp and it just doesnt work or what?
<campbch> it says language not detected, something or other
<Zaire> it has an entry but I get a blue screen of death when I try to load XP
<campbch> and then no cd rom drive detected
<CVirus> campbch: try to force the un-mount operation with the -f argument
<azriel> Zaire did you resize the xp partition or something possibly since it was installed?
<Zaire> nope
<paty> http://secreto2006.obolog.com
<campbch> ok, it was lazy
<azriel> i'd check the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and make sure the entry for xp is correct
<campbch> got it ;D thanks
<Zaire> it is...XP goes into initial loading process then bam hits blue brick wall of death
<Hawkwind> paty: Why are you posting that ?
<azriel> sorry havent had that one happen to me before so cant be any help there
<paty> because is a god blog. Cool. That's all. Thanks. Bye.
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to make a podcast with Skype and Audacity. When I try to record with Audacity, it complains because my sound card is busy (with Skype). How can I forward my audio input to a pseudo-device that Audacity will accept?
<bomber> hey Hawkwind... do you know of a program like xtart for kubuntu?
<paty> my english is not the best sorry
<paty> by and nice to meet you
<OOD> Kr4t05: hmm, could be because of OSS, try selecting the ALSA driver in Skype
<Kr4t05> OOD: Yeah, that's already selected.
<Hawkwind> bomber: Unfortunately no.  Someone should port it from Mandriva to *Ubuntu though.  It's just a python or perl script
<azriel> is your soundcard set to full duplex?
<Kr4t05> azriel: I think so.
<OOD> audacity uses arts right?
<Kr4t05> azriel: yeah...
<Kr4t05> OOD: I think?
<King_Brad> anyone know country songs? i am looking for one, but cant think of the name, i do know a line from the song...
<Kr4t05> OOD: Isn't there some way I can ln -s /dev/dsp to something?
<OOD> Kr4t05: audacity uses OSS, so if your card doesn't have hardware mixing then it hogs all of your soundcard
<OOD> try compiling audacity with alsa support instead to see if that could solve your problem: http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.php?title=Linux_Issues
<Zaire> how do I get the nvidia beta drivers
<Kr4t05> OOD: That's a good idea.
<OOD> im gonna give give it a try too since i need a decent audio editor working :)
<nzx> hey, does anyone know how to make kopete do auto spell check ? i've set the option but it does not get enabled
<OOD> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OOD> Zaire: ^^
<LeeJunFan> nzx: I've found spellcheck only works with certain IM protocols for some reason.
<nzx> LeeJunFan, did you manage to get it working with msn ?
<LeeJunFan> nzx: aim for sure no.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, msn works.
<LeeJunFan> nzx: do you have ispell and or aspell installed?
<nzx> LeeJunFan, aspell i think
<nzx> LeeJunFan, it kinda works, if i right click in the chat window and click on auto spell check, it works, but it wont save the setting
<nzx> nzx, i want it so that it just does it, rather then me having to select it all the time!
<LeeJunFan> nzx: ah, I see what you mean. Mine is enabled by default on all my contacts. hrm.
<nzx> LeeJunFan, how did you do that ?
<LeeJunFan> nzx: settings, behaviour, chat 3rd option down.
<LeeJunFan> nzx: under settings, configure... that is
<nzx> LeeJunFan, i have that enabled
<nzx> LeeJunFan, but incorretly spelt words are not picked up and highlighted
<LeeJunFan> open ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc and check for existance of a line SpellCheck=true
<nzx> LeeJunFan, its there under apperance
<nzx> LeeJunFan, but further down there is a section with lots of my msn contacts with an option saying EnableAutoSpellCheck = faule
<LeeJunFan> nzx: yeah, I don't know why it wouldn't be saving your individual prefs.
<nzx> LeeJunFan, me neither
<LeeJunFan> nzx: I have a feeling that it's a bug in kopete. I can't set mine either. I must have been able to at some time - but with the current version is't not keeping settings.
<nzx> LeeJunFan, oki
<LeeJunFan> nzx: even on the contacts I have with spellchecking on, if I turn it off it won't remember, it stays on next time I open a window to them.
<nzx> LeeJunFan, i'll check if there is a bug filed
<smaggard> hi
<Kr4t05> OOD: I can't get Audacity to compile with ALSA support. :/
<smaggard> hmm ive always just used apt-get
<OOD> Kr4t05: im compiling it right now, but it doesn't look like it's going to work, im getting a lot of errors in the compile
<smaggard> hmm
<Kr4t05> OOD: I kept getting errors, too.
<smaggard> maybe its broke heh
<OOD> warnings*
<OOD> not errors
<smaggard> warnings are better than errors :D
<OOD> Kr4t05: installed it, now *fingerscrossed* lets hope it runs
<Kr4t05> OOD: What arc you on?
<OOD> x86
<OOD> runs :D
<OOD> i've packaged it into a deb, i can send it to you if you want
<Kr4t05> dood
<Kr4t05> fer shure
<OOD> im running edgy, so it might not run on dapper
<Kr4t05> OOD: I'm running edgy, too.
<Kr4t05> :P
<OOD> http://rapidshare.com/files/1761289/audacity-src-1.3.2_1.3.2-1_i386.deb.html
<OOD> remove the older audacity first so the files dont get mixed up :)
<Kr4t05> right on
<OOD> hopefully being able to use ALSA will solve your problem :)
<Kr4t05> OOD: Ya
<Kr4t05> OOD: RapidShare kinda sucks.
<Kr4t05> Why didn't you just DCC it to me?
<OOD> i didnt register my name so i dont think i can send files directly
<Kr4t05> Meh, okay.
<Kr4t05> OOD: It whines about libjack-something-something, I'm just apt-get'ing jackd with the hope it works.
<knight> hi all
<knight> I am having problems with knetworkmanager
<knight> anybody play around with that
<Kr4t05> OOD: I give you 400 jumbo chocolate chip cookies!
<OOD> Kr4t05: works with skype?
<Kr4t05> YA!
<OOD> nice :)
<knight> anyone played around with knetworkmanager
* OOD eats the 400 cookies and gets fat 
<fignew> knight: yes
<knight> ok
<knight> I have it installed
<knight> but somehow no network show
<knight> and right now i am connected with wireless
<knight> but not with knetworkmanager
<fignew> does it show the wired network?
<PenguinistaKC> Is there a front-end for ssh-agent in Kubuntu?
<pcnerd37> Hello.  Im trying out Kubuntu 6.10 before installing it to my new Thinkpad T60, and i was wondering if somebody could tell me how to set up the wireless for WPA because thats what I have at home and i can only see how to set up WEP.  If somebody could tell me or point me in the right direction, i would really appreciate it
<PenguinistaKC> pcnerd37: sudo apt-get install network-manager knetworkmanager
<knight> ok
<knight> but then you turn in to the problem o
<knight> not seeing any wireless accesspoint
<knight> like me
<knight> I have knetworkmanager
<knight> but not working
<fignew> does it show the wired network?
<pcnerd37> Thanks PenguinistaKC, i will try that when i can get wired access of my network to try it, unfortunately one of my roommates is using the only wire right now
<PenguinistaKC> pcnerd37: Once installed, restart services, or log out/log in
<pcnerd37> ok
<pcnerd37> im running the live dvd right now but will install it in a little bit.  what is the approx time of install?
<PenguinistaKC> 10 or 15 minutes for me
<pcnerd37> it will be a dual boot with XP btw
<PenguinistaKC> depends on the speed of your machine
<pcnerd37> ok, cool.  I have yet to repartion my hard drive, will the install allow me to do that?
<max_> anyone know if PhotoShop 7 or CS works on KDE (edgy) with Wine?
<OOD> check appdb.winehq.org
<PenguinistaKC> does anyone know if a front-end exists for ssh-agent on kubuntu?
<pcnerd37> Is there any way of programming in C# using the .Net 2.0 framework on kubuntu?  like with wine or something?
<felixjet> holly $%$"!$% !!!!
<felixjet> again !
<felixjet> when i want to eject a "$"$""% CD it says that the driver is in use. and dont let me umount it !
<felixjet> is the 3rd time i need to close session to eject a CD
<felixjet> how can i fix thiS!?!?
<OOD> pcnerd37: mono
<rewarpster> anyone uses KVirc?
<felixjet> can anyone help me pleasee
<pcnerd37> I have heard of that, but last i heard it was only .Net 1.  For school i need .Net 2.0, and likely 3.0 when it comes out
<OOD> felixjet: you using wine?
<larson9999> max_: wine doesn't even work on edgy for me.  not the new version anyway
<felixjet> OOD:  yes but not now
<max_> wine works on edgy for me
<max_> i just had to DL the new one
<larson9999> max_ what version of wine?
<OOD> yea wine works perfectly here too
<felixjet> i just open the CD folder, open a video with kaffeine, see it 20 secs, closed it, try to eject CD and it dont works!
<felixjet> not even from unit button
<max_> ummm
<max_> idunno
<rewarpster> anyone uses KVirc?
<max_> latest
<felixjet> this is so annoying
<larson9999> max_ where did you get it?
<max_> sudo apt-get install wine
<larson9999> max_ which repository?
<OOD> default edgy one probably
<max_> just do sudo apt-get install wine
<felixjet> OOD can you help me please
<larson9999> max_ do 'wine --version' and tell me what it says
<Zaire> so anyone got any ideas what you do when even root can't write a file to the HD
<OOD> felixjet: someone here had a similar problem, let me scroll up and find it :)
<max_> .0.9.24
<felixjet> ok
<felixjet> thanks
<felixjet> i go restart the fuc.... session so i can eject it
<felixjet> :(
<larson9999> max_ hmm
<dalbirdy1> can you install vmware inside a vitual machine....and install another os inside that??
<xsacha> im on kubuntu 64 with wine 0.9.23 and it works fine
<smaggard> lol i would imagine that would be slow
<OOD> dalbirdy1: yea i think that's possible
<dalbirdy1> so you would have three os's running at the same time?
<xsacha> yes dalbirdy1, you can
<felixjet> i never understand one thing... VMWare is an emulator like wine? or a perfect new SO over one
<tobias> :D
<xsacha> or you could just have multiple OSes running in VMware
<smaggard> well you can have 3 running at the same time regardless
<tobias> its like the matrix!!!!!
<tobias> or the multiple universe thingie
<tobias> string theory
<tobias> no?
<inteliwasp> is there any avantage to have the backports active on 6.06?
<xsacha> M theory..
<dalbirdy> as long as you have the harwaer power!!
<smaggard> just have like a tabbed browser with linux, bsd, and solaris and click among them :D
<OOD> felixjet: try umount -f
<smaggard> pffff and xp if you just HAVE  to.. haha
<tobias> wow
<tobias> no! the word was uttered!
<xsacha> that's what vmware workstation lets you do
* tobias hides
<smaggard> i know this
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hi
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i got wine but how do irun something on it
<tobias> the x..... word....
<OOD> wine programname.exe
<smaggard> just type wine and then the whatever.exe
<inteliwasp> !backports | inteliwasp
<ubotu> inteliwasp: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<felixjet> i tried OOD
<Th3_Cr0up13R> since it makes apparently a directory c/windows/.... but i cannot find the program anymore
<felixjet> but gives me the same error: driver in use
<felixjet> drive/
<tobias> do i need a reallly good computer to use wine?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yes thats true but most of them need to be installed
<OOD> Th3_Cr0up13R: the c drive is in .wine in your home directory
<smaggard> nah any computer can run wine :D
<felixjet> tobias 512-1024+ MB ram better
<smaggard> vmware... now thats an app that needs some horsepower
<tobias> ooh
<tobias> felixjet: I got 256 :(
<Th3_Cr0up13R> in my home directory i dont seem to have wine there
<felixjet> u can run small programs
<OOD> depends what OS you run in it :)
<felixjet> but dont try to open a game or w/e
<tobias> oki
<smaggard> i run quickbooks with crossover on 512mb
<OOD> Th3_Cr0up13R: .wine
<OOD> its hidden
<tobias> felixjet: thanks
<felixjet> welcome
<smaggard> wine probably wont work well with most games
<OOD> it works perfectly with some
<xsacha> any files starting with a dot(.) is hidden, like .kde, .emerald, .wine but they should all be in your ~ folder Th3_Cr0up13R
<OOD> and some dont work at all yet
<smaggard> some as in a couple haha
<xsacha> make sure you ran "winecfg" as well Th3_Cr0up13R
<smaggard> use ubuntu and sudo apt-get install wine and ur done
<smaggard> :D
<OOD> he installed a program in the c drive so he probably has .wine :)
<smaggard> or crossover
<felixjet> bah
<felixjet> CDROM dont eject again
<felixjet> i cant restart session everytime i need open CD. so WTF
<felixjet> micro$oft CD system is 100x better
<felixjet> u can eject it when u want. even from physical button
<smaggard> what r u talking about?
<felixjet> im so mad
<Healot> mount madness, felix?
<felixjet> yea
<Admiral_Chicago> Healot: sounds like it
<felixjet> kubuntu dont want gives me my CD roms ! $%$%$
<Th3_Cr0up13R> winecfg?
<felixjet> and i dont want restart session everytime
<felixjet> :(
<smaggard> if you cant get your cd rom to eject ur an idiot!!!
<xsacha> felixjet: ???? you mean "user" in fstab?
<felixjet> yea xsacha
<Th3_Cr0up13R> you mean on the folder run   do i do a wine winecfg?
<Admiral_Chicago> smaggard: that's not necessary
<felixjet> it worked all time, it just come crazy half hour ago
<smaggard> :D
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: just run winecfg through alt+f2 or a konsole
<felixjet> smaggard: maybe, since u are so smart, can share some tips
<xsacha> i've never had any issues with my cdrom :S
<smaggard> i think ur too dumb to take advice
<smaggard> lol jk..
<Healot> felixjet: tried "eject"(ing) manually?
<felixjet> yea
* OOD Hugs Amarok, luv you so much :P
<smaggard> paperclip it
<smaggard> :D
<felixjet> dont worked any of this: rightclick CD -> eject ; physical eject button on the CDrom unit ;sudo umount -f /dev/hdc
<felixjet> not any of this
<smaggard> wow
<Healot> felix, "eject <cdrom device>"
<xsacha> what's error on sudo umount?
<smaggard> may i ask, are you from india?
<Healot> let's see the error message that it'll pop?
<felixjet> it sais:
<felixjet> eject: umount /media/cdrom0/ has failed.
<Healot> expand the message, felix
<smaggard> did u say it was ubuntu? have u checked the ubuntu forums?
<xsacha> is this dapper then?
<felixjet> Healot: it just say that
<smaggard> the chances of you being the first to run into a problem are slim to none
<Healot> click the arrow after the message :-
<felixjet> what arrow...
<felixjet> im doing in console
<cory> ok i got kubuntu (32bit) installed on my system, but it doesnt pick up 4gigs of my ram. I know there's something i have to do now to get it to see all 4, but i dont remember exactly what...
<Healot> rightclick CD -> eject  << i thought you're doing this
<felixjet> i did also
<felixjet> and no error msg
<Healot> felix, then eject manually
<felixjet> dont works
<xsacha> what is error of "sudo eject" ?
<xsacha> the one before: eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom' failed
<Healot> felixjet: , with a paperclip or somthing that size
<felixjet> the same xsacha, umount failed, media busy
<unix_infidel> cory: should work automatically, might try using a different kernel though.
<xsacha> busy
<xsacha> being the key
<unix_infidel> cory: i'd recommend compiling your own, its dead easy.
<felixjet> but i just copied the file from CD to desktop
<felixjet> i didnt anything else
<OOD> cory: how much does it pick up?
<felixjet> so i dont have any program dealing with CDrom
<Healot> or use 64-bit distro, cory, well requires 64-bit CPU too
<xsacha> felixjet: can you paste your fstab line for this cdrom?
<felixjet> yea
<cory> OOD: picks up 3.2gigs
<felixjet>  /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 auto user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<cory> Healot: i tried 64bit last night, didnt like it. too quirky.
<felixjet> its original from install
<unix_infidel> cory: `uname -r` please
<Healot> cory... 64-bit surpassed 4Gi RAM size, that's what I know
<unix_infidel> its actually 4GB+
<OOD> Healot: it's possible to make use of 16gigs of ram on 32-bit with a slightly modified linux kernel
<nnn0> they got flash ready yet ?
<Healot> yup
<OOD> the server kernels have this switch enabled i beleive
<Healot> not with the stock kernel though
<smaggard> flash9 rocks!
<OOD> yea
<unix_infidel> but for most people 32bit is just fine. unless you NEED 64bit and are willing to support it, go 32
<smaggard> it actually works very well
<unix_infidel> cory: if you just pasted the uname -r that'd help us out a lot in getting your problem solved.
<xsacha> felixjet: i know you have it set with "user", but try adding your user to system->administration->users&groups with cdrom access
<felixjet> i have full access to all groups lol
<xsacha> ok
<cory> 2.6.17-10-generic
<OOD> smaggard: yea it's almost flawless, i have less of a need for windows every day :)
<cory> standard edgy kernel
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how can i make wine to run the programs straight with wine program.exe
<felixjet> it worked fine all time, but when i used the CD today, half hour ago, it dont want give me it bakc
<smaggard> OOD> same here! now that flash works and  quickbooks works with crossover.. its like im completely windows free!!
<xsacha> felixjet: something is using your cdrom.. ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> without having to go all the way to its .wine / ss/ss/wine program.exe
<smaggard> wine should create shortcuts when you install it
<smaggard> like on the desktop...
<felixjet> xsacha dont think so, i didnt run any program since i enter the CD
<cory> from what i understand, i can use a -extended-ram switch in compiling the kernel... something like that anyway
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it didnt create any shortcuts
<Th3_Cr0up13R> anything
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: in your KMenu->Wine?
<OOD> there is no wine shortcuts anywhere
<Th3_Cr0up13R> no nothing
<xsacha> wine always gives me a shortcut in KMenu
<OOD> wine will make shortcuts once you install a windows program that would normally make a windows shortcut
<xsacha> yes
<smaggard> OOD> yeah it will do just like windows does.
<smaggard> it did it with tightvnc i know for sure
<Th3_Cr0up13R> all windows programs create shortcuts hehehe
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but no i dont have any shortcuts anywhere
<Th3_Cr0up13R> sorry about that
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: what program did you install?
<felixjet> afk :(
<felixjet> thanks anyway
<Th3_Cr0up13R> emule just to try if wine works
<felixjet> i hope it dont happen again after rebooting
<smaggard> WHY would u install a program like emule????
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it does run it normally if i go all the way were the program is
<smaggard> theres soooo  many better linux solutions
<cory> anyone still feel like helping me?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> thats the 1 i found at the moment and was small
<smaggard> just get limewire
<xsacha> native linux alternatives: http://www.kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=234
<Th3_Cr0up13R> thats not the case im not using it , its just to try it
<smaggard> limewire has a linux version... nice.
<OOD> smaggard: or frostwire
<xsacha> frostwire.. but it's java :P
<OOD> its opensource
<Th3_Cr0up13R> just to learn how to run this thing and what happens when it goes where
<OOD> limewire is java too
<xsacha> i know :(
<Admiral_Chicago> cory: someone may not have the answoer
<smaggard> limewire freakin rocks!!!
<smaggard> cory whats the question
<xsacha> felixjet: can you please run: lsof /cdrom
<cory> smaggard: i'm trying to run 4gigs of ram on a 32bit system and only 3.2gigs are showing up. I know there's a kernel option, but i dont know which or how to use it
<felixjet> xsacha: it says konqueror
<xsacha> 3.2 gigs is an odd number :S
<xsacha> konqueror is using it? close it?
<smaggard> its 3.2 because of the way the memmory is calculated
<felixjet> i will kill process
<Admiral_Chicago> xsacha: no it's an even number
<felixjet> i dont have konqueror open uU
<xsacha> :S
<OOD> lol
<felixjet> now worked
<felixjet> thanks !
<xsacha> :)
<smaggard> its like when you format a 40gb hd and only get 38.7
<felixjet> i think konqueror is bugged
<felixjet> and dont close at all when i close the window
<xsacha> yeah i had konqueror using 70MB of RAM the other day when it wasnt open
<smaggard> whoah
<smaggard> dang
<cory> smaggard: no, that's not it. When i installed kubuntu-64, it gave me 4.0gigs of ram
<OOD> smaggard: er, im pretty sure RAM isn't calculated that way
<cory> it has to do with the kernel only allocating the ram
<cory> OOD: yea, it doesnt
<xsacha> 3.2 sounds like an odd number, you'd expect 2 or 4 (if you had 4 gigs)
<felixjet> well, now i can load the CD 2 of the movie hah
<felixjet> see ya later
<xsacha> cya
<snerge> when I try to run winecfg, I get the following message : X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) Major opcode of failed request:  144 (NV-GLX), is there any known bugs with nvidia drivers, I'm using dual-lcd setup, shall I disable GLX ?
<smaggard> ugh its the way its calculated im tellin ya.  instead of 1024k pmb its advetised at 1000k
<OOD> smaggard: yeah, but that's only harddrive makers, there's no way RAM would cut down from 4 to 3.2 :P
<cory> Mem:       3367648     447532    2920116          0      86896     215160
<snerge> Mem:   1555040k total
<xsacha> i dont think you lose 20% from that conversion though smaggard
<smaggard> wow
<snerge> you don't, look I got 1.5 gig and it shows like it
<smaggard> why are you going from a 64 bit to a 32 anyway?
<xsacha> me too with 512
<cory> smaggard: because 64bit made things too complicated. I like 32bit because everything kinda just works
<Th3_Cr0up13R> can i run anything with wine that would run on a windows machine?
<OOD> 64-bit sucks with deb based distros
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: not *everything*, although i havent found anything that doesnt run yet...
<xsacha> even photoshop worked and my favourite game (though low fps)
<cory> but i want to use all my ram, and i know if i recompile the kernel with a certain option it'll work, just dont know how
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i need to make some programs in linux but run them on win
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: you're just going to be using win32 console right?
<xsacha> that should work flawlessly
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i dont have 2 comps but i cannot split my harddrives and stuff
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what do you mean win32 console
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ?
<xsacha> program you're making is console app?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> sorry my english fails me sometimes
<smaggard> all you have to do to enable it to see all 4 GB of ram is enable in your kernel the High Memory Support
<snerge> Th3_Cr0up13R: you could also run vmware, there is a free version if I remember correctly
<xsacha> it doesnt have a GUI, right Th3_Cr0up13R?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> could do
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ill give it a try
<xsacha> well you can always work around it if you have a problem, but it should work flawlessly for console app and i havent had an issue *yet* for gui
<Th3_Cr0up13R> this wine thing seems quite quick on my computer and doesnt look to have any problems yet
<xsacha> sometimes programs wont exit cleanly in wine
<Th3_Cr0up13R> its alright i just need to try it out and see how it works
<smaggard> ive heard that the High Memory Support should be changed to 64GB
<xsacha> if you accidently run a console app but not inside a konsole -- it will stay running! :S i had 2 console apps running from wine in background when i went to sleep, was eating 50% CPU each
<Th3_Cr0up13R> need to get back to my project now, not so much time thanx for the help, ill try and run it on run
<Th3_Cr0up13R> thanks again xsacha
<smaggard> u still there cory?
<smaggard> hm o well
<Search4Lancer> alright, I'm trying to burn a cd
<smaggard> mhmm
<Search4Lancer> but, apparently, "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<smaggard> edit your /etc/fstab
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how do you call a program that would keep an eye on your files and when one of the files is edited would tell you or log it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> you know an access restriction program ? something like that ?
<josh_> something is wrong with the keyboard
<Kurt> hello, I'm new to forum, but I've been having some problems with Apache2 since upgrading "apt-get dist-upgrade" to edgy.
<josh_> the symbols are all different
<josh_> how do i do american english keyboard layout
<Kurt> I cannot get the system to start apache any more
<Search4Lancer> smaggard: well, it said to run k3bsetup2, which I did, but I have no idea what to do with it
<Kurt> It will not give me a reason either.
<smaggard> do you know how to edit your fstab?
<smaggard> kurt try /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Search4Lancer> smaggard: yus, somewhat
<Kurt> I've done that and get no error messages. It just says "Fail"
<smaggard> ok, well the line that reads /media/cdrom0 needs to have "user" in it
<smaggard> without the ""
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> try sudo apt-get install apache
<Search4Lancer> smaggard: it has user in it... udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> thats what mine is too and it works with k3b
<smaggard> how did you install k3b?
<smaggard> apt-get??
<Search4Lancer> I don't recall ever installing k3b, but apparently it's here...
<Jucato> k3b is installed by default on Kubuntu
<Search4Lancer> there you go
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> ive never had that problem b4
<Search4Lancer> k3bsetup2 just changed the permissions on my burner to 666.. let's see if that works...
<josh_> can someone help
<smaggard> if not try 777 :
<smaggard> :D
<Search4Lancer> nope, still says it has no permission
<josh_> when i try to do a question mark instead its a 
<josh_> i think its a foreign keyboard layout
<Kurt> apache2 is installed.  I did the apt-get install apache2 --reinstall
<josh_> how do i set it to american english
<Search4Lancer> smaggard: I would've tried 777 in the first place, but the program wouldn't let me pick and choose, it chose 666 by itself, so that's what I had to go with
<smaggard> whats the error.log say?
<Search4Lancer> who?
<smaggard> kut
<smaggard> kurt
<Th3_Cr0up13R> dapper what file manager is good ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what would you suggest to use ?
<Jucato> konqueror
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what about nautilus
<craftycorner> hello?
<Kurt> yes?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> seems very quick
<Jucato> that's on GNOME
<xsacha> use konqueror :D
<smaggard> so do i, but dolphin is ok
<Th3_Cr0up13R> fair enough no arguing
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i will xsacha ;)
<craftycorner> I have a suggestion.  or prob, one or other.  tried to install Frostwire, but the deb-install was buggy
<xsacha> but Th3_Cr0up13R, check out out: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40491
<smaggard> brb grabbing some grub
<Th3_Cr0up13R> thats not on adept thought hehehe
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i think ill have to install it hehe
<xsacha> :P
* Jucato wonders what's wrong with Konqueror...
<craftycorner> how do I make suggestion about a program on forums?  it's a good program, has potential, is open source, just need someone 'who knows & cares' to help it into the Kubuntu world
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=47956 this is kubuntu edgy version of it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> do all these programs on the website you gave me work on dapper ?
<xsacha> craftycorner: what program?
<craftycorner> frostwire
<xsacha> oh :S
<craftycorner> www.frostwire.com
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: they'll all work, but some of them might not have binaries, so they'd have to be compiled :S
<craftycorner> it might be worth our while
<xsacha> craftycorner: try the community link..
<xsacha> maybe a post on their forums
<craftycorner> url link
<craftycorner> please
<xsacha> you just wrote it, above
<craftycorner> ahh ok
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i noticed that most of the kubuntu goes with debian
<Th3_Cr0up13R> y is that , does it have any thing to do with debian?
<xsacha> yeah ubuntu was based off debian
<xsacha> Th3_Cr0up13R: check out filelight as well, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9887 -- nice graphical display of your harddrives
<pingveno> I'm having some difficulties upgrading to Edgy. The x11-common package won't install
<pingveno> The forum thread is at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1706151
<xsacha> oh and Th3_Cr0up13R, filelight is on adept :)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hahahah
<Th3_Cr0up13R> nice one
<danny500> when I'm useing edgy, what do I type in to run the graphical mode? When I'm in the nongraphical mode
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what about themes what do you do this one i got is getting really boring
<xsacha> http://www.kde-look.org
<Th3_Cr0up13R> you know the blue and white
<OOD> get new ones :)
<xsacha> yeah, that's first thing i get rid of Th3_Cr0up13R :)
<danny500> how do I run the nautilus when in non graphical mode?
<OOD> danny500: you mean in the command line?
<danny500> yeah
<OOD> you cant run graphical apps without X
<danny500> I'm using vmware, running edgy, and I want it to be in the graphical mode but it's running in the command line mode.
<xsacha> tty1-6?
<danny500> how do I get it to go into graphical mode?
<xsacha> this is ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<OOD> KDM should start automatically
<OOD> you shouldnt be touching the commandline by default
<xsacha> if it's kubuntu, just type in "kdm"
<pingveno> yummmm, command line
<danny500> ok hold on I'll see if it works
<danny500> didn't work
<danny500> it's ubuntu 6.10
<OOD> try gdm
<xsacha> oh ubuntu lol
<danny500> still nothing
<danny500> yeah, ubuntu 6.10
<danny500> the new one
<OOD> startx?
<xsacha> wondering how you got to #kubuntu...
<danny500> It's my defalt room
<danny500> came with ubuntu lol
<xsacha> er.. :S
<danny500> yeah
<xsacha> sure you're not using kubuntu? :)
<danny500> yeah
<xsacha> !botsnack | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: Yum!
<jujujuju> I am the zing!
<ziegen> Can someone help me find codecs for kaffeine
<danny500> !botsnack |zing!
<ubotu> zing!: Yum!
<danny500> lol
<OOD> ziegen: get the multiverse repository
<OOD> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<OOD> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OOD> there :P ^^
<danny500> I think there's Kubuntu, ubuntu, and xubuntu
<ziegen> thanks
<xsacha> edubuntu
<danny500> but I don't care about that. I want to know how to switch from command line, to desktop and stuff
<danny500> ok
<unix_infidel> why not use cli and gui in conjunction.
<xsacha> open a konsole to get a command line..
<osiris> where does wine install the programs to
<Search4Lancer> smaggard: got it, had to run k3b as root
<xsacha> osiris: ~/.wine/drive_c or wherever you made it in winecfg
<danny500> were ever you tell it to
<osiris> i clicked on the exe in konq
<xsacha> osiris: run winecfg first
<OOD> osiris: you should use wine form terminal
<OOD> from*
<jujujuju> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-`uname -r`
<jujujuju> sudo apt-get install windows-xp
<xsacha> sudo apt-get install windows-vista-sp2
<max_> can anyone help with getting photoshop to work with wine on edgy?
<Crazi> hey guys I have a quick question .. what is teh best linux distribution ... for an old pc .... P2 333MHZ 128 RAM ... 8 years  old .... that can identify most f teh drivers and the most user friends distribution... is xubuntu any good?
<xsacha> i think there's a howto somewhere -- same howto works on all distros
<inteliwasp> i cant start xmms since upgrading to edgy
<Crazi> friendly*
<max_> can anyone help with getting photoshop to work with wine on edgy?
<xsacha> max_ what problem do you get when installing it?
<max_> xsacha: umm, lemme get it into a pastebin
<danny500> ok, like I was saying
<inteliwasp> i keep getin this error for xmms:  Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<inteliwasp>   serial 2454 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0
<max_> xsacha: http://pastebin.ca/235340
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i cannot change it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i read the how to install and change the .kde/share and all this
<danny500> If you want to know which mode I want to get out of then click on your desktop, then press the buttons, Ctrl+Alt+F2orF3
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i tried install new theme from the display but says not correct file type
<xsacha> max_ why do you have run it with explorer?
<danny500> I want to get out of that mode
<max_> xsacha: i dont, i just think its easier in a Virtual Desktop
<xsacha> alt+f7 danny500
<xsacha> max_ same errors with just wine Photoshop.exe ?
<max_> xsacha: yes
<Crazi> hey guys I have a quick question .. what is teh best linux distribution ... for an old pc .... P2 333MHZ 128 RAM ... 8 years  old .... that can identify most f teh drivers and the most user friends distribution... is xubuntu any good?
<danny500> oh ok hold on I'll try that, does it work with edgy?
<xsacha> danny500: nothing to do with the distro
<danny500> o ok
<inteliwasp> Crazi:  you might want to try a light weight distro like "damn small linux"
<danny500> didn't work
<Crazi> inteliwasp is DSL user friendly? and easy to install?
<Crazi> or is slackware easier?
<xsacha> danny500: is X running? ps -ae | grep X
<inteliwasp> Crazi:   i never tried it
<xsacha> max_: where is your home C drive?
<Crazi> owww .... what about xubuntu .... i saids its light weigh and for older plcs.. has anyone tried it?
<inteliwasp> Crazi:  i only have experience with red hat, knoppix, and kubuntu
<danny500> when I typed ps -ae | grep X It went to a blank space and did nothing
<max_> xsacha: .wine/drive_c/PF(my program files)/Adobe/PS(photo shop)
<Crazi> owww .. thx man .. im running kubuntu now ... i like it so far ...
<aj_> has anyone installed opera in edgy?
<danny500> can you have a graphical OS running in vmware?
<xsacha> max_ what wine version?
<max_> .0.9.24
<xsacha> danny500: yes, but you wont get 3d acceleration
<danny500> I don't care. I'm trying to use Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) but When It loads up it won't go intographical mode
<danny500> It won't load up the desktop and stuff, just stays in the command line
<xsacha> max_ what is your input device?
<aj_> sounds like an X problem yay
<max_> xsacha: thats what i didnt understand, i dont know what its talking about, the only input devices i have are keyboard and mouse
<xsacha> but how are they connected?
<danny500> yeah, yay
<danny500> guess I'll try another OS on vmware :(
<max_> xsacha: oh,  keyboard is PS2 and Mouse is USB
<xsacha> max_ hmm remove those wacom entries from your xorg.conf and see how many errors that clears up.. i think the bottom ones are just from that
<osiris> ok.  how can one tell what caused an app in wine to crash, when there doesnt seem to be an error before the porgram exits
<xsacha> warnings*
<max_> xsacha: will do
<xsacha> max_ well you dont need to, but they just clutter up the errors :P the only problem there seems to be the fixme.. actctx:QueryActCtxW
<xsacha> what version of photoshop is this?
<luca> good night everyone :)
<xsacha> 7.0?
<luca> can someone help me understand why my ubuntu system goes SLOW?
<troy> does anyone know if the koffice 1.6 packages work on amd64 now? (they didn't before edgy was officially released)
<xsacha> what was wrong with it before? :S
<luca> please, situation is quite severe...today I have switched to windows because I needed a STABLE system... :S
<troy> xsacha: there were some dependancy issues, like krita depending on krita-data <1.5.2 and such when 1.6.0 was there
<xsacha> oh
<troy> xsacha: basically, it just needed the packages rebuild on a fresh chroot methinks
<troy> since the x86 packages seems to be alright
<billytwowilly> what's the camera software called in kde?
<PenguinistaKC> billytwowilly: digikam
<billytwowilly> thank you!
<troy> hrmm, dep problems appear to be gone (apt not complaining anymore)
<troy> this is a good thing (tm)
<xsacha> max_: still there?
<max_> xsacha: looking for xorg.conf
<luca> nobody with any advise about system stability? :)
<xsacha> :S nevermind
<Jucato>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xsacha> max_: WINEDEBUG=loaddll wine Photoshop.exe
<PenguinistaKC> luca: We need a little more information than "Ubuntu runs slow"
<Jucato> also, is it Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<max_> xsacha:  tried that earlier didnt work
<PenguinistaKC> luca: You might want to create a forum post, explaining what version of ubuntu you are using, what packages other than the standard install you have, and information such as cpu usage and any errors on boot up
<xsacha> max_ it should have listed dlls it uses.. ?
<max_> Jucato: dont have that
<luca> Penguinstack: from where? Kubuntu Edgy, 1,8 ghz cpu, it slows terribly down with simple operations such as opening pdf or text files
<Galathalion> is ktorrent good?
<PenguinistaKC> luca: What video card do you have installed?
<PenguinistaKC> luca: do you notice any disk thrashing, and what does top tell you when you are opening a pdf?
<Jucato> luca: also, have you installed or configured anything before this started happening?
<luca> Penguinstack: let me check - in any case, it is a Thinkpad R50e
<max_> xsacha:  let me get back to the direcrory and ill run that
<Jucato> max_: you don't have a /etc/X11 directory?
<max_> Jucato: no
<xsacha> maybe X11R6
<max_> yes
<xsacha> oh.. nevermind /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be there
<Jucato> oh... that's not right...
<max_> it didnt show up adter my upgrade to edgy
<xsacha> :O
<luca> Jucato: I have tried to get the CPU going to full speed with kpowersave - because, after installation of Kubuntu Edgy it stopped at 1/3 of potency (even when the system indeed risked crashing)
<Jucato> oh laptop... :(
<luca> Penguinstack: it does tell me nothing
<max_> neverminf
<max_> d
<max_> it was there
<max_> but hiddebn
<max_> hidden*
<luca> Penguinstack: simply, speed becomes unbearable - I have been constrained to enter konsole session ctrl+alt+f1 and stop the user processes manually.
<luca> more than once
<Jucato> max_: are you searching in Konqueror?
<luca> situation is becoming unaffordable :S
<Jucato> max_: er nvm...
<max_> xsacha: you said get rid of all wacom entries
<xsacha> don't need to
<max_> xsacha: what do i replace them with?
<xsacha> would just clear up the error paste to one line
<max_> xsacha: what do i replace wacom with?
<xsacha>  i'm more interested in the WINEDEBUG=loaddll
<max_> ok, ill go to the photopshop directory and do that
<inteliwasp> !purge | inteliwasp
<DaSkreech> Crazi: I'd use deli or vector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> right now it seems to go - mah
<luca> I just hope it will not start crashing again :(
<luca> ah and by the way
<luca> kpowersave behaves oddly
<max_> xsacha: http://pastebin.ca/235378
<luca> after I had installed it, it allowed me to set the cpu frequency
<Jucato> luca: I thought Kubuntu had another power management utility already installed by default?
<luca> Jucato: which one
<luca> ?
<xsacha> ghuidance
<xsacha> guidance*
<Jucato> yeah guidance
<DaSkreech> luca: Hiya
<luca> uhm no GUI as far as I see
<Jucato> it's in System Settings I think
<xsacha> !guidance-power-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidance-power-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osiris> say i came home and my kubuntu box was powered off.  what log file would i look in for a klew as to why
<danielw> I installed and compiled the nvidia beta driver but i have to rmmod nvidia before i can start X
<luca> where should it be in the settings?
<xsacha> max_ L"c:\\windows\\system32\\uxtheme.dll" : builtin -- this appears just before the error.. im wondering if a native uxtheme.dll would fix this error?
<danielw> I already removed nvidia packages
<levander> Does Canonical not offer commercial support for Kubuntu?
<Jucato> levander: it does
<max_> so i need the uxtheme.dll?
<xsacha> max_ download a native uxtheme.dll for whatever OS you're emulating (win98?) and then put it in system32 folder and then add it as a native in winecfg
<Jucato> levander: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<max_> ill DL it, youll have to tell me how to add it, im looking for it now
<xsacha> i just told you how to add it :D
<luca> umph other problem I personally have is winetools not being able to install iexplorer and pretty much anything else...but that is another story :P
<levander> Jucato: that page has a sidebar called "related projects" with a link to kubuntu.org - i don't see where it says that that support program includes kubuntu
<xsacha> max_ what theme do you have set in winecfg?
<smaggard> hiiii
<Jucato> levander: that page tells you where you can get paid support. I believe it covers both Ubuntu and Kubuntu. I'll try to confirm
<max_> xsacha: theme?
<igi> hi
<levander> Jucato: yeah, because i'd like to switch to kde (kubuntu), but without commercial support, i don't see the commercial viability for it
<xsacha> max_ it has theme in Desktop Integration (in winecfg)
<Jucato> levander: I really think Canonical supports both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, since Canonical also has employed some (or a) Kubuntu developer(s)
<binary2k2> levander: as kubuntu is ubuntu, just with KDE isted if GNOME both have commercial support
<max_> xsacha: i have no clue what your talking about sorry
<xsacha> max_ run winecfg
<igi> can somebody tell me why my torrent DLs are much slower under Kubuntu comparing to WinXP?
<max_> xsacha: ok, its open, now what
<luca> another one with a slowness problem... :P
<xsacha> max_ Desktp Integration->Theme
<max_> no theme
<Jucato> luca: but quite unrelated to yours :)
<xsacha> ok good
<levander> binary2k2: but, they pull kde out into a separate distribution (kubuntu), they say they support ubuntu, but the ubuntu distribution is based on gnome
<luca> Jucato: I know :)
<max_> it was set to Win 2000, should i make it Win 98?
<xsacha> max_ in Graphics tab, Allow the window manager to manage created windows?
<Jucato> levander: Kubuntu is not a separate distribution (KDE is not a distribution at all :P)
<xsacha> yeah, try win98
<danielw> I installed and compiled the nvidia beta driver but i have to rmmod nvidia before i can start X
<danielw> I already removed nvidia packages
<luca> Jucato: my problem with Kubuntu is that it seems always to fill my RAM and cpu power
<binary2k2> levander: it's not based on gnome, it just used it, if you want you could add KDE to the Ubuntu install by installing kubuntu-desktop
<max_> xsacha: checked, and i Dled that .dll
<Jucato> levander: confirmed: Canonical supports Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu
<luca> Jucato: it has some cycles for the cpu...for a while it stands still, then suddenly fills it all :(
<max_> should i put it in the folder?
<binary2k2> levander: The only difference between the 2 is the desktop
<tito> Some body can showme the sources.list please
<xsacha> max_ it was checked before? good
<tito> i really need it
<luca> Jucato: the 512 mb Ram, instead, are almost always full
<levander> binary2k2: what repository is kubuntu-desktop in?  I think they support everything in main and as much as they can in restricted
<xsacha> max_ yes put it in the system32 folder and then add it in the libraries tab (in winecfg)
<binary2k2> levander: kubuntu-desktop is in main
<tito> it doesnt work apt-get install bitchx
<levander> binary2k2: oh, great! they definitely support it then
<xsacha> max_ type in "ux" and then click the down button and you'll see uxtheme in list :) (no extension)
<tito> for a example
<Jucato> levander: Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu, and Edubuntu all share the same repos. the *-desktop packages are all in main
<tito> it doesnt work apt-get install bitchx
<Jucato> tito: wiki.kubuntu.org/Jucato
<tito> im chilean
<Jucato> tito: that has the default sources.list for dapper
<levander> ubuntu is even offering commercial support fro xfce?  wow they are supporting a lot
* Jucato wonders why levander totally ignores me... :(
<tito> see this error
<neoncode> How do I get VLC to always use the "skins2" skin instead of the default?
<levander> Jucato: i just commented on something you said
<binary2k2> levander: the great thing about ubuntu (and linux in general): You have a choice
<DaSkreech> luca: 512 of RAM?
<levander> Jucato: how did you confirm it?
<tito> jucato speak in private please
<tito> here i cant understand you
<luca> DaSkreech: exactly. I know they are not that good, but winxp runs fine :(
<Jucato> levander: I asked one of the devs. he said the "official" projects are supported
<tito> just few minuts
<max_> xsacha:ok added it to libararies, now what
<luca> DaSkreech: I COULD upgrade in some months
<xsacha> max_ put the dll into system32 folder (in wine) ?
<tito> some body can help me ??
<max_> xsacha: yes
<DaSkreech> luca: 512 should be fine
<Jucato> tito: I can't speak chilean. and it's better to ask here so that other people can also help. that's how this room works
<tito> no
<levander> okay, cool, i'm switching to kde - despite all the corporate backing for gnome, kde still won linux journal's favorite desktop
<tito> jucato
<DaSkreech>  Maybe you could try turning off things you don't need?
<xsacha> max_ ok, close winecfg and try photoshop again
<tito> english
<Jucato> luca: Memory management in Linux is different from XP
<tito> english
<tito> jocato
<levander> in addition to all the other signs i've been seeing, that one is pretty definitive
<tito> jucato
<tito> i can speak english is just a few questions
<tito> when i put apt-get install bitchx
<max_> xsacha: same error
<luca> DaSkreech: it is not. I need at least music going and fast text editor and browser. Sometimes synaptic open. It is not able to support them now, they always slow down
<tito> appears a message that say to me that the pakage is not correct
<binary2k2> levander: when you install kubuntu-desktop you'll have a choice at the login screen to which desktop you want to login to
<tito> or something like that
<binary2k2> levander: you can still use gnome
<xsacha> max_ fixme:actctx:QueryActCtxW 80000010 0x116283c (nil) 1?
<Jucato> tito: you have to enable "universe" if you haven't
<Jucato> !universe | tito
<ubotu> tito: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<levander> ohhhh, cool.  i didn't know i didn't have to uninstall gnome
<danielw> I installed and compiled the nvidia beta driver but i have to rmmod nvidia before i can start X
<levander> that makes it a lot easier....
<tito> can i show mi sources.list ??
<binary2k2> levander: you can also use all the gnome apps on kde and vice-versa
<danielw> I already removed nvidia packages
<Jucato> !pastebin | tito
<ubotu> tito: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> luca: What uses the most memory in top or Ksysguard ?
<Jucato> tito: use that pastebin to show your sources.list
<tito> ok
<luca> right noew for example: some documents and web pages open, synaptic open and inactive, amarok, konversation.
<tito> i will
<luca> memory and cpu full o_O
<max_> xsacha:fixme:ntdll:NtConnectPort (0x5ad9d73c,L"\\ThemeApiPort",0x33fb08,(nil),(nil),(nil),0x33fac8,0x33fb1c),stub! ---and-- fixme:actctx:QueryActCtxW 80000010 0x116283c (nil) 1 0x33fdc4 8 (nil)
<xsacha> luca: synaptic?!
<Jucato> luca: is the memory full with Application Data or Disk Cache?
<tito> ready
<tito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29962/
<luca> Jucato: guide me, I have never been able to read properly the ksysmanager
<Jucato> luca: ah I thought it was in KInfoCenter.. sorry :(
* Jucato never could understand ksysguard too
<tito> could you see it ??
<xsacha> max_ :( seems native uxtheme wont work then, can remove it from libraries tab..
<luca> btw, more than one minute to launch the ksysmanager
<Jucato> tito: yes. reading it
<luca> way TOO much :(
<xsacha> luca: pentium 1? :P
<max_> xsacha: ok, removed it
<xsacha> p1 is faster..
<luca> 1,8 ghz, intel centrino
<xsacha> max_ ok, im not sure what could be causing that error :(
<luca> well, this is too much - soffice occupies something like 170 mb of ram
<luca> for 4 documents
<luca> o_O
<xsacha> max_ you could try wintab32.dll ... or ask in #wine
<max_> i opened winecfg and clciked on a tab and i got this http://pastebin.ca/235393
<max_> dont knwo what it is
<Jucato> tito: try to install bitchx using apt-get, then using pastebin, show the error messages
<luca> and also, firefox more than 200 mb
<Jucato> that's normal (for firefox...)
<luca> it is killing my pc nontheless
<xsacha> max_ it couldnt find sound.. it's not critical tho
<luca> same for ooffice
<igi> luca: firefox memory usage can b adjusted in firefox using its chrome
<tito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29963/
<xsacha> max_ it seems that queryact error is due to the wacom device in your xorg.conf (as are the ones below it) -- so they can all be ignored..
<xsacha> max_ so it seems you aren't getting any actual errors :S
<max_> why wont it run then?
<xsacha> don't know
<tito> jucato i try to traduce the text
<tito> understand me a little bit
<tito> >P
<levander> Is there any user interface to procmail, or is it all modifying configuration files?
<tito> jucato
<binary2k2> tito: you need to add the universe repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list to install bitchx
<Jucato> tito: hold on
<tito> okeu
<Jucato> tito: did you just change your sources.list a while ago?
<DaSkreech> luca: Try using konqueror and koffice?
<max_> xsacha: i cant find wintab32.dll
<tito> jucato
<tito> yes
<tito> i changed
<tito> a friend gime some ones
<tito> and i chang it
<tito> jucato this is a sources list of a friend thaat is using ubuntu see it please
<tito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29964/
<Jucato> tito: ok try this. in your sources.list, remove the "ve." from http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ so that you'll end up with only http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Jucato> tito: after you do that, run "sudo apt-get update" then try to install bitchx again
<tito> jucato so i erase the sources.list that i have and i paste the repositories that you show me ??
<Jucato> tito: no
<Jucato> tito: just edit the sources.list and delete all the "ve."
<tito> just ve ??
<max_> xsacha: i cant find wintab32.dll
<Jucato> tito: ve. (include the period)
<nickste> I can't see any of my ntfs partitions in edgy (Clean install). I was previously able to in dapper. Any Ideas?
<binary2k2> nickste: what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ,in a console?
<xsacha> max_ it's only needed for tablet pcs (aka the wacom)
<draik> Anyone here upgrade from Firefox 1.5 to 2.0 using the !firefox instructions?
<max_> oh
<Jucato> hi draik!
<max_> so you dont know at all what it could do?
<luca> system crash :( :( :(
<draik> Hey Jucato
<max_> what the problem is*
<luca> third in two days or so
<xsacha> max_ you could try removing wacom.. but generally that is ignored -- it's only for tablet pcs
<DaSkreech> luca: are you on Edgy?
<luca> DaSkreech: yep
<doppelganger_> hey guys, does frostwire not work with edgy
<max_> just remove it, so the field would be blank?
<DaSkreech> Did you run the hardware Database thingy?
<nickste> binary2k2: has all my partitions listed there (incl. this one which I want: /dev/sdb1   *           1       10199    81923436    7  HPFS/NTFS)
<doppelganger_> or is there just not a version available for edgy yet?
<draik> How do I change the SSL settings for firefox... says they are disabled
<doppelganger_> it just keeps saying it can't connect to the server, although it worked fine until my upgrade
<binary2k2> nickste: It may just be a matter of adding the correct line to /etc/fstab then
<doppelganger_> i've uninstalled/reinstalled more than a few times
<max_> xsacha: just remove it, so the field would be blank??
<binary2k2> nickste: E.g: /dev/sdb1 /media/windows ntfs defaults,auto
<luca> DaSkreech: hardware database?
<xsacha> max_ you can remove all those wacom entries and then the parts that link to them
<nickste> which file do I need to edit?
<DaSkreech> luca: I thnk it's under system
<max_> so where it says "wacom" make it say what....... ""?
<DaSkreech> it makes a web page with your system specs. I'd be interested in seeing if it's your hardware that is making it so unstable
<xsacha> max_ all the sections that have wacom in it.. the input device ones arent needed and then you can remove the lines that reference them
<max_> ok
<xsacha> or you could just pastebin the xorg.conf and i'll fix it up
<luca> I think I am doing it right now
<draik> I can't get to my addons for firefox due to SSL protection being disabled. Anyone know what that means and how to fix it?
<binary2k2> nickste: edit the file /etc/fstab (as root)
<luca> and by the way
<luca> I am installing koffice
<luca> I will give it a try
<binary2k2> nickste: add a line like: "/dev/sdb1 /media/windows ntfs defaults,auto 0 0"
<binary2k2> nickste: you need to make sure that the directory /media/windows exists first
<nickste> ok
<luca> what does koffice have less - more than ooffice?
<luca> multiplatform excluded :)
<nickste> binary2k2: I've made the dir, and added the line, and added the file...
<nickste> *saved the file
<nickste> now what?
<DaSkreech> memory footprint? :)
<binary2k2> nickste: you should be able to see the partition in media:/ and it will mount when the system boots
<nickste> nope :(
<luca> do you mean less memory consuming? :)
<DaSkreech> Yes
<nickste> oh, do I have to reboot?
<binary2k2> nickste: you can mount it with "sudo mount /media/windows"
<binary2k2> nickste: once it's mounted, I'm sure you'll see it then
<nickste> binary2k2: [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<binary2k2> nickste: ahh, you need to add a new line to the end of /etc/fstab
<binary2k2> nickste: just a blank line
<nickste> aha :) Working!
<nickste> Thanks very much!
<luca> It does not visualize properly the images O_o
<binary2k2> nickste: no problem :D
<luca> I had used some jpgs on the file I am watching right now, and it is not able to visualize them
<nickste> at last, some music in kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> Hmm strange
<luca> REALLY annoying, also because it is homework
<DaSkreech> luca: are they saved as .doc?
<max_> xsacha: i removed it, tried to run photosop and got this http://pastebin.ca/235413
<luca> DaSkreech: uhm yes, saved as .doc in ooffice under windows
<DaSkreech> Ok
<xsacha> max_ dont run it as root?
<levander> what's the usual kde mail client?
<luca> no wait
<xsacha> KMail levander
<luca> they are odt actually
<max_> oh sorry, had to be in root to edit the document
<levander> anybody know if it has a sieve plugin?
<max_> how do i get out of root? besides closing konsole
<xsacha> max_ after editing xorg.conf you'd need to restart X for changes to work anyway
<luca> and ooffice is able to see them
<max_> oh,
<luca> :((
<max_> so do a restart?
<xsacha> max_ if you stuffed something up.. well.. did you make a backup of xorg.conf ?
<Jucato> restart of X
<max_> yes
<xsacha> ok good, yeah just restart X
<max_> how do i do that?
<sebastian222> hello. Please I need some help with Kaffeine
<sebastian222> i can't open it
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts X
<max_> oh ok, i didnt know that wa what that was
<max_> what*
<max_> ok, brb
<sebastian222> help me please
<sebastian222> hello?
<sebastian222> please i need help
<manchicken> With what?
<sebastian222> Kaffeine
<manchicken> Anybody know how to set up RoR?
<manchicken> What about it?
<sebastian222> it won't open
<luca> alt+f2 kaffeine
<luca> as first
<sebastian222> i already reinstall it and it doesnt work
<Jucato> sebastian222: try starting it from the command line. in Konsole, type "kaffeine" (without the quotes)
<sebastian222> doesn't work
<Jucato> sebastian222: do you get error messages?
<DaSkreech> !doesnt work
<sebastian222> it shows like loading and then nothing
<sebastian222> no error msg
<Jucato> sebastian222: did you do/change something before this happened
<sebastian222> nothing
<Jucato> hmmm
<sebastian222> i use it yesterday but today it wont open
<max_> ok, back....now try to run photoshop again?
<xsacha> yes
<sebastian222> i didn't change anything
<mattg> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my other pc and the add/remove tool complains when i try to install an application. it says:  Konversation cannot be installed on your computer i386 Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.   It says this on every application i try to install
<xsacha> mattg: Adept or Add/Remove?
<mattg> Add/Remove
<Jucato> sebastian222: ok, try this. go to ~/.kde/share/config and delete kaffeinerc and go to ~/.kde/share/apps and delete the kaffeine folder. logout then log in again.
<max_> xsacha: same errpr
<sebastian222> oh thx man
<xsacha> max_ then those wacom must still be there :S
<xsacha> paste xorg.conf?
<max_> i got rid of them all though
<luca> DaSkreech: file editing with Kword is HORRIBLE
<luca> at least for images
<max_> xsacha: nah im goin to sleep, thanks for the help though xsacha
<Jucato> mattg: Konversation should already be installed by default though. are you on a 64-bit system?
<xsacha> :( ok
<osiris> !restricted formats > osiris
<xsacha> Jucato: i think he's using Ubuntu :S it comes default on 64-bit and 32-bit kubuntu
<Jucato> ah yeah... sorry
<Jucato> :P
<mattg> <jucato> Konversation was just an example. It says that with anything i try to install
<xsacha> mattg: Adept works though?
<Jucato> xsacha: you yourself said he's on Ubuntu :)
<mattg> wheres Adept?
<xsacha> oh.. Synaptic?
<xsacha> System menu mattg
<sebastian222> Kaffeine still doesnt work
<Jucato> sebastian222: "sudo apt-get remove --purge kaffeine" then reinstall it. that should get rid of the config files
<Jucato> other than that, I'm clueless as well...
<draik> Jucato, I fixed the firefox issue
<luca> no wait Jucato
<mattg> synaptic is working, but wont let me search for what i want
<Jucato> draik: nice! :)
<xsacha> mattg: fetch updates?
<draik> yup
<luca> he will want to delete the .kaffeine folder too
<Jucato> oh there's a .kaffeine folder?
<luca> mattg: do it on the console
<luca> erm...yes?
<luca> in the home folder
<xsacha> i dont have one :S
<sebastian222> Jucato: found a solution! it was running hide in background even after the restarts
<Jucato>  luca you mean ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine ?
<luca> do a 'view hidden folders' in the home folder...
<luca> Jucato: oh yes
<xsacha> ls -a | grep kaff says zilcho in home folder
<Jucato> sebastian222: lol! that simple? hehehe
<luca> I did not check, I just was saying in general
<Jucato> luca: I already said that )
<Jucato> :)
<sebastian222> pretty simple, and weird i must say
<sebastian222> thx for the help man
<luca> Jucato sorry :)
<Jucato> sebastian222: rawr! next time, I'll remember to ask if it's running in KSysGuard first :)
<sebastian222> lol
<sebastian222> Jucato: BTW do you know any program like thunderbird but for kde, not for mail just the organizer thing
<Jucato> Kontact
<sebastian222> nice
<Jucato> Kontact integrates KMail, KOrganizer, Akregator, KNotes, and some other stuff
<sebastian222> didn't realized that
<sebastian222> it looks good
<sebastian222> Thanks again. You've been pretty helpful
<mattg> apt-get install isn't even working
<Jucato> mattg: what erros do you get using apt-get?
<mattg> E: couldn't find package lame
<mattg> i install lame the other day using apt-get install lame on my other pc and that worked
<Jucato> mattg: do you have your repositories enabled in  your sources.list?
<xsacha> try sudo apt-get update
<luca> ok, editing images in kword is KILLING me
<luca> isn't there any way to make ooffice less system-disruptive?
<mattg> it was pointing to nz.archive.ubuntu.com because that one wasn't working so i changed the nz to us
<Jucato> mattg: but are they enabled? (no "#" at the beginning of the line)
<mattg> I have four uncommented lines in that file,
<Jucato> mattg: lame is in the multiverse repo, so make sure that it's added and enabled
<mattg> ok, so ifound the ones to do now. Is it the universe repository?
<luca> same for firefox
<Jucato> !multiverse | mattg
<ubotu> mattg: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<luca> they are really good, I do not want to renounce to them :(
<Ademan> is smb reliable? ie does it do error checking? and will it let me know if something screws up? I want to back up my home folder onto a network drive then re-install ubuntu, any possibility of the home folder backup failing?
<mattg> ok should i leave universe commented out
<Jucato> mattg: better enable it. since you'll be putting "multiverse" on the same line anyway
<Zaire> well there doesn't seem to be anyone on in the #ubuntu-xgl channel :S
<lawrence> what is the best laptop for running linux?
<Jucato> Zaire: maybe they all gave up on it :P
<Ademan> Zaire: just don't use Xgl...
<Ademan> Xgl is a fugly hack
<Zaire> I want to though
<Zaire> ummm actually stats say its way better then aeroglass
<Ademan> just wait for AIGLX support, AIGLX is the "accepted" way of doing it
<xsacha> Zaire: #ubuntu-glx
<Jucato> at least, more accepted by X.org
<Jucato> xsacha: there is such a channel?
<xsacha> what cards dont have aiglx support yet?
<Zaire> ummm no really
<xsacha> oops, wrong channel
<Jucato> nvidia I think...
<Zaire> Im in that channel already
<xsacha> nvidia has nvidia drivers they dont need aiglx or xgl
<Ademan> and considering X.org isn't publicly traded... *cough* novell *cough* i trust it more
<Jucato> xsacha: but for beryl?
<xsacha> yes
<Jucato> Ademan: Qt is publicly traded :)
<mattg> Well the good news now is that the Add/Remove tool is now co-operating? thank you all.
<Ademan> which is why i don't use it
<Ademan> that and the shitty licensing...
<xsacha> nvidia doesnt need aiglx OR xgl :)
<Jucato> so I presume you don't use KDE?
<Ademan> i put up with Gtk+ becakse of that
<Ademan> Jucato: not this computer, my other one though
<Jucato> ah...
<Zaire> gnome sucks lol
<Zaire> even linus torvalds says use linux
<xsacha> LOL
<Ademan> AIGLX is accelerated indirect rendering which is a technique not just the project that brought it about
<Jucato> ok no wars here
<xsacha> you mean kde
<Zaire> rather KDE
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zaire> yea Im doing a million things at ones
<Zaire> once*
<osiris> !java > osiris
<Ademan> i'm seriously tired of distro/de flame wars
<Ademan> i use KDE on one computer GNOME on the other, so what?
<Ademan> i don't like Qt's licensing so i don't personally code in it
<xsacha> xfce+beryl ftw
<Ademan> who really cares?
<Zaire> kde is just better in my opinion lol
<Zaire> to each their own though
<Ademan> exactly
<Ademan> but anyways, #ubuntu is being totally useless, does smb provide error checking?
<Ademan> i wanna back up my home folder to a network drive and then reinstall edgy
<Ademan> but i don't wanna find out "hey half my files are corrupted"
<xsacha> tab completion is just too awesome (in konsole)
<Zaire> so anyone in here qualified to help me get XGL fully setup?
<Jucato> xsacha: you'll discover that tab completion works on package names as well (apt-get/aptitude)
<xsacha> yep yep.. folder names, just regular command
<xsacha> gives you a list of possibilities..
<Zaire> Ive followed all of the necessary steps in this help so far https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy#head-b9843696e5a3946c5a010759c00b3a6d40e0b0e6
<xsacha> Zaire: if you use aiglx, you only need to install beryl+emerald and then type in "beryl-manager"
<xsacha> from a clean install
<Zaire> I think thats what that help is
<xsacha> yeah Zaire, the one you linked isnt about XGL?
<Zaire> k thats different
<xsacha> so that wont help you setup xgl
<xsacha> it's for aiglx
<untung> hello
<untung> have anybody install ubuntu and suselinux on one hard drive?
<unix_infidel> untung: yea, its quite easy.
<unix_infidel> and very well documented, do a quick google and you'll find some decent tutorials.
<Jucato> of course as lont as they're on different partitions :)
<Jucato> s/lont/long
<osiris> can the same sources.list be used for kubuntu 6.06 and ubuntu server 6.06 ?
<unix_infidel> i'd recommend just using a virtual machine. its much easier if its just to play around with.
<untung> unix_infidel  will suse overide the grub boot manager?
<unix_infidel> untung: it'll do what you want it to do.
<Jucato> untung: only if you say so
<unix_infidel> untung: like i said, google for a good 5 minutes, youll get a bunch of results.
<unix_infidel> its a fairly simple process, but i'd still recommend setting up a virtual machine.
<Jucato> however, if you choose to keep Ubuntu's GRUB, you have to manually configure it to include entries for SUSE
<untung> unix_infidel: will search it in google
<untung> unix_infidel: what virtual machine run on ubuntu
<Zaire> ok XGL seems to be kinda working minus I don't have the ability to minimize windows
<xsacha> i avoid all problems by just overwriting with a good conf file of lilo after an install :D
<unix_infidel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine
<Jucato> VMWare, Qemu (not sure about Xen)
* Zaire grub
<unix_infidel> untung: maybe that'll explain something more abstractly for you.
<unix_infidel> Jucato: xen can do everything :P
<Jucato> er.. VMWare is virtualization, Qemu is emulation... gotta remember that...
<Jucato> unix_infidel: well haven't tried it yet. if they have a repo for Ubuntu, I'm willing to try :)
<xsacha> and wine is not an emulator...
<xsacha> geez so confusing :P
<Jucato> xsacha: hahah
<xsacha> win emulator
<roycebarber> Has anyone successfully ran SecondLife??
<Zaire> ok you know how with normal kdm you have your menu at the top of windows then the bar with minimize and stuff...well XGL isn't giving me that
<manchicken> Anybody set up rails with apache in kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> !ROR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ROR - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> Zaire: is this with beryl on?
<Zaire> yeps
<xsacha> run "emerald"
<xsacha> emerald is the window decorator required for borders and menu up top
<Zaire> I have it but its like it doesn't want to let me switch themes
<xsacha> !skype 64-bit
<xsacha> 32-bit skype should work fine on amd64 kubuntu right?
<Zaire> nope
<xsacha> :O?
<Zaire> Ive tried
<Zaire> won't install
<xsacha> dpkg -i --force-architecture skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb ?
<DaSkreech> How Do I find in a PDF?
<xsacha> ctrl+f ?
<xsacha> Zaire: Setting up skype (1.3.0.53-1) ...  -- it installed fine.. just wondering how it will run
<Zaire> dunno
<Zaire> I gave up on using it in 64 bit
<Abst> How do I select an XScreenSaver?
<xsacha> just gotta sort out this: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xsacha> why you give up on 64-bit ? :S
<DaSkreech> xsacha: You'd think huh?
<xsacha> DaSkreech: what program are you using for PDFs?
<DaSkreech> Kghostview?
<Zaire> didn't think it was possible to use skype in it and didn't feel like messing with it at the time
<Abst> How do you change your ScreenSaver settings
<Jucato> how about KPDF?
<Zaire> so how do you apply themes with emerald?
<Jucato> Abst: if you installed xscreensaver, it has it's own control module separate from KDE's screensaver settings
<xsacha> emerald-themes
<Jucato> I think you run that configuration module with something like xscreensaver-xxxxxxx
<eilker> hi, instead of rebooting, what commanda can be given from conssole ? kdm etc. ??
<Jucato> eilker: what are you trying to do?
<xsacha> Zaire: by default it will be using a theme, if it appears without borders, there is another issue -- something preventing this
<Jucato> to stop KDE, you can "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" to reboot, "sudo shutdown -R now"
<Zaire> hmmm how's that fixed
<DaSkreech> luca: Sorry whats going on?
<eilker> jucato: to restart kde ?
<xsacha> there's a few issues that could cause that.. first off -- try configure desktop->turn desktop icons on?
<Jucato> eilker: you can just restart X to restart KDE. or "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<eilker> jucato:thanx...
<xsacha> Zaire: skype works :) just needed to put 32-bit qt library in /usr/lib32
<Zaire> I can't see anything that says turn desktop icons on
<xsacha> in Behaviour
<Zaire> nope nothing in there
<xsacha> Desktop->Behaviour->General->Show icons on desktop
<eilker> jucato: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" when i give this command mysql-server stops and restarts again ?
<Zaire> its already on
<xsacha> try turn it off then on?
<Jucato> eilker: that I wouldn't know
<Zaire> nope
<eilker> !kdm >eilker
<eilker> !gdm >eilker
<xsacha> Zaire: ati or nvidia?
<Zaire> nvidia 6100 256 meg onboard
<xsacha> ok you need this option in xorg.conf ..
<xsacha> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<xsacha> it should be in Device section (but it depends on driver version)
<Zaire> it said to put that in the screen section in the help :S
<xsacha> yeah different driver version uses screen
<xsacha> to check if it worked in screen:
<xsacha> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AddARGB
<xsacha> if it says the option is not used, you'll need to put it in device section..
<Abst> How do you install a new style
<Zaire> foxfire@foxfire-desktop:/etc/X11$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AddARGB
<Zaire> (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
<xsacha> what does: xdpyinfo | grep ARGB say?
<xsacha> or glxinfo | grep ARGB
<Zaire> didn't give me anything
<xsacha> try set | grep ARGB
<xsacha> does it show XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 ?
<Zaire> seemed to do nothing just dropped down a line
<xsacha> hmm
<xsacha> not sure if it's on or not
<xsacha> seems like it isn't..
<Zaire> well thats just it though its behaving like XGL just missing the top bars on the windows
<xsacha> Zaire: but you're not using XGL?
<Zaire> well it seems to be just kinda incomplete
<xsacha> are you using aiglx/XGL or nvidia drivers now? :S
<Zaire> Im not 100% on that at the moment :S
<xsacha> cause that howto you were using was for aiglx, but you keep saying xgl
<Zaire> well then AIGLX
<Zaire> thats the help I followed anyway
<xsacha> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX ?
<Zaire> ok that didn't show me anything :S
<xsacha> ok, so you're not using aiglx..
<xsacha> ps -ae | grep X
<Zaire> well thats odd
<Zaire>  4098 tty7     00:01:20 Xorg
<xsacha> you're not in xgl either
<xsacha> is beryl working?
<Zaire> good question
<xsacha> can you alt+drag a window and it wobbles?
<Zaire> yep
<Zaire> rotating desktop
<xsacha> must be using nvidia drivers, hmm
<Zaire> interesting lol
<xsacha> i dont know anything about the new nvidia drivers..
<KDEfanboy> anyone have amarok with xine->esd output know what packages are necessary to make it work?
<Endler> So, Jucato, what IS Kubuntu's policy on interim bugfix package releases?
<Jucato> Endler: not really sure. I'll ask around and tell you if I come up with anything
<shantanu_> my adsl connection is stable on windows but keeps dropping on linux
<shantanu_> "(
<Mehercle> hi
<Jucato> Endler: but I guess it depends if the bug fixes will be put in a KDE 3.5.6 release or not
<Mehercle> i need a program to rip dvd's >> ogg theora
<Mehercle> with a gui
<shantanu_> anyone?
<Jucato> Endler: there are chances that it might go into edgy-updates and/or edgy-security
<Endler> Well, I have a feeling 3.5.6 is a long ways off as more and more effort  gets redirected towards 4.0
<Jucato> Endler: then they might go into -updates
<shantanu_> my adsl connection is stable on windows but keeps dropping on linux
<Endler> Well, the bug I'm talking about is so severe that regular Debian had block on Kmail until the bug was fixed.
<shantanu_> anyone?
<shantanu_> "(
<Jucato> sorry shantanu_, I have no idea about it
<shantanu_> :/
<xsacha> Bareword "ls" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1. any ideas?
<[cf] nightrid3r> i need a program to rip dvd's to divx with a gui
<fignew> shantanu_: is there an error?
<fignew> check the command dmesg
<Zaire> weeee spinny desktop lol
<DaSkreech> Gnight!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Testing KDE4 Part Duex?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: um nope. :)
<Jucato> no reason to... at least not yet
<shantanu_> i can see the link button flickering on the modem
<shantanu_> button=led
<DaSkreech> What's in it
<DaSkreech> I read the release annuncement but it wasn't very verbose other than Don't try ti if you aren't brave and Code more KDE4 apps
<xsacha> afaik not much visual put into kde4 yet
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well, that basically it :)
<Jucato> just more code changes, and being able to run a KDE 4 full session, I think
<DaSkreech> Nope I wouldn't expect much till the last spit and shine section
<DaSkreech> I'm still vexed about Tenor not being in there
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Strigi might replace it
<DaSkreech> No Strigi might be a backend for fast search
<DaSkreech>  I don't know about it being contextual
* Jucato isn't really fond of searches...
<Jucato> http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/
<xsacha> apparently, there is a prototype of this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/36658-1.jpg in the latest svn trunk for KDE4
<DaSkreech> xsacha: What's the 1950's shadow effect supposed to be?
<xsacha> which shadow effect?
<DaSkreech> The leaf
<xsacha> mm i dun care about the shadow :P
<DaSkreech> Oh so whats' so exciting about it then?
<xsacha> lol you were looking at the shadow
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> it's an example of strigi methinks?
<DaSkreech> I fail to see that
<xsacha> you dont see the image being dragged from conqeuror into contact menu showing a menu of actions?
<DaSkreech> Right the shadowy thing
<xsacha> shadow?
<DaSkreech> The 1950's shaodw effect
<xsacha> oh you mean the drag effect?
<DaSkreech>  Like Millon dollar man running
<DaSkreech> Yeah :-P
<xsacha> i think that's just to show where it came from.. don't think that's actually in it -- dont know
<xsacha> it's just showing the drag to contacts menu from konqueror
* DaSkreech loves Prrof of concept stuff that are functionally bereft
<DaSkreech> Nice concept though
* DaSkreech is reaaaaaaaaaally tired
* DaSkreech listens to the OpenBSD theme song one more time
<Jucato> that's why I don't rely on screenshots to actually
<Jucato> er.. to actually "see" functionality
<DaSkreech> Well I'm talking about the strange create Communicate configure menus
<yahalom> hey guys can someone tell me what the repos for edgy are?
<yahalom> or where i can find them?
<DaSkreech> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Jucato> yahalom: if you're on Dapper, just change all "dapper" into "edgy" (at least for the official Ubuntu repos)
<Jucato> yahalom: are you trying to upgrade?
<yahalom> Jucato, yes but i get an error, i think its because i used the ubuntuguide.org ones, can u show me yours?
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Jucato
<yahalom> Jucato, thanx man
<Zaire> I think I figured out my problem...I never activated my nvidia drivers
<yahalom> Jucato, it kind of stays on 0% waiting for headers, is this cos there a lot of downloading?
<Jucato> yahalom: could be. or maybe a problem with your connection or routing... not really sure
<Jucato> did you just copy the sources.list that I had?
<yahalom> Jucato, yes
<yahalom> well my connections are fine
<Jucato> yahalom: maybe you should try changing to your local servers? adding us. or uk. etc
<yahalom> k thanx
<DaSkreech> Night!!!
<Jucato> Day!!
* DaSkreech grins
<BderenorCaine> hi
<BderenorCaine> Anyone here not idling who might be willing to help me with some problems with the 6.10 release ?
<BderenorCaine> Anyone?
<Endler> I'm here, but I've only had Kubuntu on my notebook for a couple days and I'm on my Desktop right now.
<Jucato> try asking your question.  if someone knows, they might answer :)
<BderenorCaine> HA! i don't even know where to begin, but oh well - i'll try ;)
* Jucato hopes it has nothing to do with wireless or printers...
<BderenorCaine> nope
<BderenorCaine> sound
<Endler> run alsaconfig, lol
<Jucato> ah...
<BderenorCaine> not exactly...
<Endler> Well, that's usually the right answer :)
<BderenorCaine> since the new release the dsp and dsp1 devices are assigned to my devices randomly at boot, rendering my configuration of arts useless about 50% of the time...
<BderenorCaine> and thats just the start
<Endler> Sounds like a udev problem
<BderenorCaine> i thought so too
<BderenorCaine> but i don't really have that much experience with udev
<Endler> You should be able to hardcode the drivers before udev does it's thing.
<Endler> Not  sure where in the file system you'd do that in Kubuntu though
<BderenorCaine> hm
<duck_> hi I'd like to know if it is possible to download a kubuntu alternative cd (w/out live desktop; including only console installation)
<duck_> the live-cd runs too slowly for everyone I give it too
<BderenorCaine> Jucato, since this has nothing to do with wireless or printers, what are your thoughts on this one?
<Endler> Yes, they have that.
<Jucato> my thoughts ran away.... I'm not very good with hard stuff
<Jucato> er... hardware stuff
<duck_> Endler: is it on the main kubuntu downloads page? I can't find it.
<Jucato> duck_: it's called the Alternate Install CD
<dude_> jucato!
<Jucato> the Desktop (Live) CD requires a bit more RAM to run, because it runs a full desktop in your RAM
<Jucato> hi dude_! :)
<duck_> Jucato: I see it there for dapper, but I'm looking for edgy's
<BderenorCaine> don't. it'll juggle with your soundcards
<duck_> Jucato: I think I found it
<Jucato> :P
<Endler> I don't think your problem is that big of one, I just don't happen to know the answer offhand.  I'm about 99% sure someone on the forum would be able to give simple instructions on how to manually assign drivers to devices.
<BderenorCaine> okay
<BderenorCaine> i'll try the forum then
<duck_> I'm downloading it: oh yeah!
<Endler> There are probably several sleeping people in here who could help you too :)
<duck_> edgy is so good. I installed it for my mom and sister who had no prior linux experience and they are very satisfied
<duck_> they have dual-boot option, but they actually prefer ubuntu
<B-Minus> does anyone know any fun multiplayer games i could play on my laptop ?
<BderenorCaine> wesnoth
<B-Minus> i have openttd and armagetron
<B-Minus> they are good
<BderenorCaine> if your'e into strategy
<B-Minus> wesnoth ?
<Endler> Every windows user I've changed over to a KDE desktop setup has been pleased with it too :)
<B-Minus> is that a good game
<duck_> install truecombatelite
<duck_> it is a great fps multiplayer game
<BderenorCaine> again, if youre into strategy and don't worry about graphics that much, wenoth is the best choice i think
<duck_> also bzflag is surprisingly fun
<Endler> It's very easy for Windows users to transition to.  Esp if you install FF and Thunderbird and they've already been using that on Windows.
<Endler> They hardly notice the change.
<B-Minus> duck_: i have a laptop it doesnt have a 3D card :p
<B-Minus> only intel 950
<BderenorCaine> however, i also have problems with arts. amarok-arts doesn't work (i Can press the play button, but it doesn't do anything). also, the arts output module of xmms makes it crash
<duck_> B-Minus: my mom and sisters laptop has the same thing going on
<duck_> B-Minus: ubuntu still runs much faster than windows, but I'm not sure if thats because of the windows mal-ware or what
<B-Minus> duck_: and they can play bzflag ?
<duck_> duck: no, I hadn't tried that. But isn't there ubvuntu documentation for getting 3d out of the intel 950?
<duck_> duck: I'm sure I came across that somewhere; -there is official documentation for it
<B-Minus> yes i can play 3D stuff
<B-Minus> but its not that fast
<Endler> It sure is nice not to have 75 differnet anti-viral, anti-trojan, and anti-spyware programs running in the background.
<Endler> That alone speeds things up :)
<Endler> And eventually they all end up getting tagged with something sooner or later anyway.
<duck_> B-Minus: I think truecomabt would not work well, but bzflag would be fine for you
<duck_> it'll run with very minimal graphics
<B-Minus> ok ill give it a shit
<B-Minus> shot
<B-Minus> :p
<amichai> guy this isnt working. i can connect to the repos to do an update, just when it downloads headers it remains stuck at 0%
<B-Minus> maybe i can also try xmame ?
<B-Minus> those games are also fun ?
<amichai> when i upgrade to dapper earlier it worked, so it really seems to be something with the repos, any ideas?
<amichai> do they need a key?
<Endler> I only have 256MB RAM on my Notebook, so I wasn't expecting KDE to run well, but was pleasantly surprised.
<duck_> Endler: I don't know how windows user can stand it. My friend actually said that it was fun to scan for and find all of the virus' on his computer. He would do it every day and his laptop was very slow from all of the malware
<duck_> :)
<Endler> Kubuntu is running fine on my NB.
<B-Minus> my kubuntu boots up in 30 seconds :)
<Endler> I can do without that kind of "fun."  :)
<jsgotangco> Endler: 256 is pretty fine really
<B-Minus> and i even havent tweaked it
<duck_> B-Minus: you are lying
<B-Minus> duck_: nope
<duck_> B-Minus: wow
<jsgotangco> Endler: i can even run it on 192 with just a little waiting time
<duck_> B-Minus: wow
<duck_> B-Minus: wow
<duck_> B-Minus: WOW
<B-Minus> :p
<B-Minus> maybe i can tweak it so it will be faster
<Endler> KDE isn't really "bloated" at all.
<duck_> B-Minus: I'll bet you have women jumping for you, what with those kind os impressive linux skills...
<Endler> People just assume it must be because it has so many features.
<Zaire> weeee aiglx works lol
<thill2708> why is it that when I unplug my wired connection I lose my routing information, and my default device doesn't switch over to my wireless connection?
<Endler> Chick dig Linux gurus, huh? :))
<Endler> chicks
<duck_> I was surprised by how light ubuntu was; everyone in the gentoo forums say ubuntu ios bloated, but I don't think they've ever tried it
<Healot> Endler: only rich gurus :)
<Endler> What about cute ones. :)
<duck_> Endler: Just tell them that you write your own scripts and watch what they do!
<Healot> Endler: cute and rich i guess )
<Jucato> a cute and rich Linux guru?
<Endler> I'll have to give that a try duck :))
<Jucato> that's a rare breed
<Healot> duck_: in matter of install and packaging, yes
<Healot> in functionality, ubuntu kinda rocks
<thill2708> anyone? bueller?
<thill2708> bueller?
<BderenorCaine> they're not listening
<Healot> Jucato: yes, that I'd agree to
<duck_> Endler: I'm just joking, I told a girl something like that and she thereafter stopped hanging out with me: true story
<Jucato> Mark Shuttleworth might be one...
<craftycorner> found four windows viruses on my linux box
<craftycorner> in my email
<Healot> Mark? i don't know about him being cute; rich, maybe :)
<Endler> The main thing that makes Linux faster or slower is that number of superfluous processes launched at startup.
<craftycorner> so glad don't use windows anymore
<jsgotangco> craftycorner: they're just there...
<craftycorner> i know, I plan to ditch them tho, being good netizen 4 windows friends
<gobi> yea, i moved my workstation off windows the other day.  it's been a good conversion so far.
<craftycorner> Novel's in bed w microsucks
<duck_> Novell sucks. They have the crappiest package-management ever.
<Endler> Wow, duck.  Maybe you need to rework the delivery.  ;)
<jsgotangco> duck_: chill dude
<duck_> jsgotango: I just finioshed a big espresso. You should see how quickly I am typing and glancing around right now. I'm like a fiend or something.
<Endler> I kind of liked Suse, but you're right, Yast is slow as molasses.
<craftycorner> I still run windoze for the hardware, but surf exclusively Linux
<duck_> jsgotango: make that double-espresso
<amichai_> how can i force upgrade to overwrite a file?
<jsgotangco> duck_: sweet i love a caffeine high sometimes
<amichai_> trying to overwrite
<amichai_> i want to force it to overwrite
<duck_> jsgotango: yeah its fun isn't it?!
<craftycorner> only waiting 4 Linux to catch up w the hardware, or my budget or one  or the other...
<duck_> jsgotango: its like the fun part of getting drunk, but with more control and no hang-over
<thill2708> why is it that when I unplug my wired connection I lose my routing information, and my default device doesn't switch over to my wireless connection?
<jsgotangco> craftycorner: its a nice thing that majority of hardware actually do work on a free software platform but there are still a major few that don't
<Endler> You'll get one hell of a splitting withdrawal headache though if you ever go cold turkey on the expresso though.
<craftycorner> yea, I know.
<jsgotangco> so next time, don't get an ati or nvidia :)
<craftycorner> thankfully, the free stuff is secure as hell and acts as a bubble 4 the pay
<x0x> hi guys, wondering if anyone can help me, i upgraded to edgy the other day, and im having a wierd problem.. my usb (logitech) keyboard and mouse seem to hang randomly during any session
<x0x> i think that it could be the whole usbcore thats stopping, cos when this happens, everything thats connected to a usb stops working
<x0x> anyone have a solution?
<craftycorner> when XP gets dumped, I won't be left helpless like all the poor folk running 98, they need to toss  a Linux VM aboard
<jsgotangco> x0x: can you do dmesg before and after your usb is plugged in, then file it as a bug in malone with a nice description of what happens
<Endler> Linux has extremely good hardware support in many areas (rivaling windows), but poor support in a couple of areas.
<thill2708> also, how can I remap my laptop keyboard to pick up all the keys again? I was messing around with xgl/beryl, and it somehow lost some of the correct keybindings
<craftycorner> I've 98 on an old machine, can I stuff a Linux VM on it, even tho it's only 4 gig hard drive?
<x0x> jsgotangco: will do
<Endler> Like wifi, video, and certain brands of printers.
<jsgotangco> craftycorner: the VM might be really really slow
<craftycorner> oh:/
<jsgotangco> craftycorner: especially if your host machine isn't that great in terms of hardware specs
<Electrolyte> So, has anyone heard the news of Microsoft announcing Linux partnership?
<craftycorner> sucks hard
<craftycorner> yea, about wet my pants
<Endler> No, I haven't.
<duck_> Electrolye: link?
<Electrolyte> http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB116249026689311557-lMyQjAxMDE2NjAyMjQwOTIwWj.html
<duck_> Electrolye: thnx
<x0x> jsgotangco: do you think it could be a problem with APCI?
<jsgotangco> x0x: i dont see any connection at all
<craftycorner> or Kubuntu?  <sp>
<Jucato> guys, let's try to keep things on topic for those asking support questions.
<honza> Hello
<thill2708> Can anyone help me manage my routing problemo?
<craftycorner> I mean, can this merger cause problems w us Kubuntu users
<Jucato> Electrolyte, craftycorner, Endler: you are more than welcome in #kubuntu-offtopic for this discussion :)
<jsgotangco> craftycorner: not really
<duck_> thill2708: ? what's the problem ?
<honza> I'm having problem with hibernation... I've compiled my own kernel, and the original edgy hibernation doesn't work. What should I have enabled or compiled in 2.6.18 kernel?
<thill2708> Well, when the ethernet cable is plugged into my laptop, I can get on the net just fine, like now for example.
<xsacha> honza: dpms?
<Endler> Sounds like MS wants to lock everyone into one vendor with can start charging on par with them and make linux less of the thorn for them
<thill2708> I check my routing table, and I have a route correctly set for eth0 and eth1. However, when I unplug the cable, the routing information goes away for eth1 as well, rendering it useless. Wtf?
<Endler> I don't think their intentions are good, by any means.
<honza> xsacha I don't understand. Dpms? That's a function?
<Jucato> Endler: please?
<jsgotangco> Endler: that's subjective, man by nature only has good intentions for itself
<ehird> hm
<duck_> thill2708: eth1 is internal and eth0 is external?
<xsacha> honza: does suspend or standby work for you?
<ehird> any ideas why on My eBay, clicking the dropdown appears for a sec then is replaced with brown?
<thill2708> duck_: other way around
<amichai_> guys this package xterm is preventing me from upgrading, do i remove it?
<Endler> That's not true.  Only a subset of the population is only out for themselves and they want to convince everyone else that it is their nature too.
<duck_> thill2708: sorry, I don't know what the problem could be
<thill2708> heh
<honza> xsacha Suspend works, standby as well, but hibernation doesn't. The system seems to hibernate himself, but then it boot as normally.
<duck_> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<xsacha> that's odd..
<duck_> thill2708: maybe something in there will give you an idea
<Endler> Damn, these channel are serious productivity killers.
<Endler> Time just slips away. :)
<honza> xsacha  yes. Shouldn't something be added into the menu.lst of the grub?
<Endler> Goodnight everyone.
<thill2708> ok, then gents, how 'bout this? How do I have kubuntu redect my laptop keyboard to regain teh control of the "fn" keys?
<duck_> thill2708: if you are on a toshiba, there is support for that
<thill2708> acer
<duck_> thill2708: but you have to install something
<honza> thill2708 acer travelmate?
<thill2708> nah, it was detected fine on install
<thill2708> yeah
<duck_> thill2708: oh, nevermind
<thill2708> travelmate 4402
<duck_> thill2708: is that a tablet pc?
<thill2708> nope, lappy
<mike__> :+
<honza> thill2708 I have 240, most of the blue buttons works fine, exept the mute button, which wasn't detected, and the volume, which i needed to set manually
<thill2708> hm, interesting. Mine were all fine, then xgl/beryl totally lost it for me
<nino> anyone know of a good antivirus that can also scan windows partitions??
<ehird> so no ideas?
<duck_> nope
<MidMark> guys someone has problem mounting dvd? I thought before was a problem with k3b doesn't close sessions, but now I think mounting dvd with one session is broken
<MidMark> anyone else?
<omicron> nino: clamav?
<craftycorner> avast is a good one, can sniff windows viruses
<craftycorner> I sniffed windows crap in my email.
<omicron> nino: with the frontend klamav its quite nice
<nino> cool, im trying clamav now thx!!
<craftycorner> avast allows you to sniff the whole drive
<craftycorner> can clam?
<nino> ive got it on my ipcop firewall to scan mail so i think so
<omicron> as the drive is only a mounted filesystem it can =)
<BderenorCaine> drwxrwxrwx  6 dominik root 4,0K 2006-11-02 02:00 hdb2
<BderenorCaine> ?---------  ? ?       ?       ?                ? /media/Server
<BderenorCaine> drwxrwxrwx  5 root    root 4,0K 2006-10-29 11:02 sdb1
<BderenorCaine> this isn't good, is it ?
<nino> i want to plug and play hardrives for virusses
<nino> so im setting it up on a isolated kubuntu box
<x0x> js
<BderenorCaine> that was an "ls /media"
<BderenorCaine> part of it
<craftycorner> are there any known Linux viruses that attack via email?
<Healot> none
<nino> not that i know of hey
<Healot> well, maybe some embedded rootkit
<Healot> if you're good enough to use root all the time :)
<BderenorCaine> any ideas what this might be ?
<x0x> anyone help me out? i upgraded to edgy recently, and now since upgrade, my usb (logitech) mouse and keyboard keep hanging at random times during a session
<craftycorner> I don't open crap in email I don't know from folks I don't know, and few use Linux
<x0x> the only way to get it working again is to reboot
<nino> thats the safest
<x0x> i rmmod, and then modprobe again, still doesnt work
<x0x> reboot is needed for it to start working again
<craftycorner> the only way I know to get into root is alt+f2
<BderenorCaine> ...please ?
<x0x> it seems to be the whole usbcore thats hanging, as my ipod would also stop when the mouse and keyboard stop
<craftycorner> is that correct?  alt+f2 is root?
<nino> I LOVE LINUX!!!!
<Zaire> I love AIGLX lol
<x0x> lol
<craftycorner> nino?
<nino> yea
<Healot> eye candy, eye candy bleh
<Zaire> lol wobbly windows lol
<nino> lollies
<Zaire> lol spinny desktop lol
<x0x> can anyone help|
<x0x> ?
<xsacha> craftycorner: alt+f2 just runs a command... ?
<xsacha> you'd want kdesu or sudo for it to work as root
<craftycorner> ah ok
<nino> kdesu from the run command
<craftycorner> I gotta do that if I wanna delete something lol
<craftycorner> right
<xsacha> you can use any method to do that too, konsole for eg.
<xsacha> dont have to use alt+f2
<craftycorner> but I don't do that 4 email hehehe, so no can do to catch cooties
<xsacha> lol@cooties
<xsacha> hey i was wondering, does gnome have anything big lined up like KDE4?
<craftycorner> I did a big update a bit ago
<BderenorCaine> hey, i was wondering, can anyone HELP me ?
<x0x> how do i get my mouse and keyboard to start working again?
<nino> dont know, only that microsoft are launching a sh$tier version of windaz => V1St4!!
<craftycorner> No VM's allowed
<Mehercle> V1$st4
<craftycorner> what kinda mouse & keyboard u got?
<Mehercle> V1$t4
<nino> Vista
<Mehercle> V1$t4
<craftycorner> A Vista mouse and keyboard?  Yuck!  You may have a problem
<Mehercle> lo
<Mehercle> lol
<nino> lol
<Mehercle> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_PowerShell
<x0x> i got a logitech wireless mouse and keyboard
<Mehercle> yuck
<craftycorner> I bought the suckiest, most generic mouse and keyboard available, mouse 14, keyboard 34.
<nino> cool im gonna terminate some virusses now, clamav is up and running!! Systems go@
<x0x> keeps on hanging in edgy
<craftycorner> you may be able to get someone to help you mix up a deb batch to get em to play w your Linux.  you got the cd they came w?
<nino> mwahaahaaa
<x0x> but i dont think its got to do with the mouse and keyboard.. there must be something conflicting in usbcore
<craftycorner> your puter under warrenty?
<craftycorner> I mean hardware?
<craftycorner> how many usb ports u got?
<x0x> 4
<craftycorner> and are your keyboard & mouse in two or in one?
<x0x> one
<craftycorner> put them in a dif port
<x0x> keyboard and mouse with wireless receiver
<craftycorner> kk, put wireless in dif port
<x0x> worked fine in dapper, now that ive upgraded to edgy it randomly hangs
<craftycorner> could be prob w 'hand shake' between mouse and reciever
<x0x> i dont think its the mouse and keyboard that are hanging though, it seems to be the whole of usbcore
<craftycorner> I'm stumped
<x0x> no cos when this happens, my ipod, and anything that is plugged into usb stops working
* Mehercle is away: Is voor nu afwezig.
* Mehercle|Away is back.
<craftycorner> i gotta get some sleep
<MidMark> none with dvd mounting problem?
<ehird> how do I use a > pipe to copy stderr?
<ehird> :/
<Lynoure> ehird: first hit with google with "copy stderr": http://www.thisishull.net/showthread.php?t=22734
<glotzbac> Hello. I'm not sure whether this is the right place to ask, but does anybody know where I could find a list of 3rd party repositories available on the net? I couldn'
<glotzbac> I couldn't find any such list in the official places. Did I not look hard enough?
<alumno> QUIERO EL ESPAOL
<alumno> ME PARECE Q ES KUBUNTU ES
<Lynoure> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Lynoure> oopn
<Lynoure> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Lynoure> glotzbac: I do not think there is a comprehensive list anywhere as anyone can set up a repository.
<Lynoure> glotzbac: but see e.g. http://kaisman.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?unofficial-list-kubuntu-606-dapper-drake-repositories
<Ash-Fox> "It looks like your version of ClamAV is out of date! ClamAV-0.88.5 is the most recent version available. Would you like KlamAV to download and compile it for you?" <- Hm, that's going to break things I think.
<glotzbac> Lynoure: Thank you
<Lynoure> glotzbac: Be careful with them.
<ehird> Ash-Fox: anti-virus? i thought this was linux ;)
<glotzbac> Lynoure: It's ok I guess. I only needed a place to start looking from. This is as fine as I had hoped :-)
<glotzbac> Lynoure: But would there be a place where all those with their own little repositories would announce them?
<stamen> hi
<stamen> ho to check am I with Edgy or I am still with dapper
<CVirus> stamen: cat /etc/issue.net
<stamen> ok I will try
<nino> anyone know the command for chmod read and write permission??
<stamen> CVirus: I am still with dapper
<stamen> how to upgrade
<CVirus> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<CVirus> stamen: this page is all what you need
<CVirus> stamen: just follow it strictly
<omicron> nino: chmod +r filename puts read permissions on that file
<omicron> nino: chmod +w writing permissions
<stamen> CVirus: ok 10ks
<CVirus> stamen: no problem
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xsacha> !lilo
<ehird> why is amarok lagigng my machien in the systray even tho it has no processes open
<xsacha> ehird: amarok isnt running?
<xsacha> like it has no window/
<ehird> xsacha: bingo, i just fixed it tho
<xsacha> kill it? :)
<ehird> the point is it doesn't show up in ps -A
<xsacha> ps ax | grep amar ?
<xsacha> sudo killall amarok :D
<ehird> i did
<ehird> it seriously wasn't running :p
<nino> omicron: thnx
<Zaire> how do you change the font color for the cli konsole?
<Hobbsee> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<abattoir> Zaire: Settings->Configure Konsole
<Hobbsee> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> Zaire: choose the colours through the 'Schema' tab
<shinobi2> hi
<Zaire> I can't see any color stuff for the fonts though :S
<Zaire> Im using transparent konsol and want to keep it that way and just change the font color
<Jucato> Zaire: that would be the Foreground color in the dropdown list (Scheme tab)
<nino> Zaire: goto configure konsole
<nino> yep
<nino> Konsol color
<Zaire> k thing is I just want the text color different
<Jucato> Zaire: Schema tab: Shell color drop-down list. 0 - Foreground color controls the color of main font, while 1 - Background color controls the background colors/transparency
<nino> just play around with those 2 settings!!
<Zaire> I have been for an hour
<nino> lol
<Jucato> Zaire: then just edit that part that I told you, the "0 - Foreground color" controls the primary font color
<Zaire> was on wrong schema
<Jucato> :P
<nino> u see!!
<Zaire> well atleast it lets you use hex colors
<Zaire> thx
<Zaire> now only issue I have left is why my beryl isn't letting me rotate my desktop as a cube anymore :S
<Zaire> meh i'll work on that later its late gtg
<mikel28> the name of the file free_config.py in the 'setup' folder is unlogical?
<mikel28> i would rather think that its an example for freevo.conf
<mikel28> instead of loca_conf.py
<mikel28> shIT wrong chan.
<MidMark> anyone with dvd mounting problem?
<Jucato> ...
<ie> can some explain how to turn on num lock automatically on boot please and also where to show the most recently used programs (start menu) setting is (Edgy)
<ie> also ... Just installed Edgy 6.10 (fresh install). Whenever I go to shut down the computer, the Kubuntu splash screen is displayed with the progress bar and then I get a message 'System Halted' but the machine does not shut down automatically. Any ideas how to fix please?
<kay_> hello i try to install the vmware-workstation (not the free player) so i download the tar.gz file and there ends my know how :-( how can i go on to install it?
<ehird> kay_: you don't want to use vmware workstation
<kay_> ehird: sure i want
<xsacha> anyone know how to get sound on videos in youtube?
<ehird> kay_: no, you don't
<kay_> ehird: why?
<ehird> kay_: because it'll be harder to use than untaring a tar.gz file so you'd better master that first :p
<kay_> ehird: sure you are right but i used the vmware already but i dont know ow to handle a tar.gz (i know it i unpaked it already but how do i go on?)
<ehird> kay_ is it source code or a binary?
<nickste> does edgy have mp3 support built in?
<kay_> ehird: binary
<ehird> kay_ then just run it
<ie> sorted num lock
<ehird> SOME CAPATCHAS ARE STUPIDLY LAME.
<rav3n> why do i have to dhclient everytime to get the internet connection up and working...how cani fix that to work automatically ???
<ehird> I have a game binary in a tar file off my game CD. What would I do if I wanted to make it install itself in the usual directories for software and so i could remove it with, say, dpkg?
<ehird> Does checkinstall work on binaries?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ehird: nope checkinstazll only works on sources
<ehird> [cf] nightrid3r: damn. any other ideas, people?
<Ash-Fox> <ehird> Ash-Fox: anti-virus? i thought this was linux ;) <- I run a lot of Amiga/DOS/Windows software under Linux. Since ClamAV can identify windows and dos viruses, I see it stupid not to be prepared.
<yahalom> i'm trying to upgrade to edgy and i get this and i get an oveerite error
<yahalom> can someone help me?
<yahalom> rying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin'
<yahalom> i tried sudo apt-get -f install and it doesnt fix it
<Ash-Fox> You might want to quote the exact message, so we can at least guess what you were trying todo.
<yahalom> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<Ash-Fox> yahalom, are you following the instructions on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade ?
<pointwood> how is kitchensync supposed to be used? I just installed it, but I don't see it anywhere?
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: didnt know about it
<Ash-Fox> pointwood, no idea what that is, but you could hit alt + f2 and run it from there.
<[cf] nightrid3r> yahalom: fglrx probably doesn't get updated ???
<yahalom> [cf] nightrid3r:  so what do i do, i removed fglrx
<SlimG> I've packed ioquake3 i386 deb package, although this package require one additional file from the orig. quake3 cd, is it still acceptable it to upload it into the universe?
<[cf] nightrid3r> yahalom: could help, its an opengl driver
<yahalom> [cf] nightrid3r: i removed it, still get problem
<ehird> So, no ideas?
<_Shade_> how do i automatically set up my tv tuner on kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> SlimG, I think that goes into multiverse, since multiverse contains other quake/doom stuff too.
<yahalom> [cf] nightrid3r: i removed it, still get problem apt-get -f install it wont fix it
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: apt-get -f install wont fix it
<[cf] nightrid3r> yahalom: strange hmmm
<Ash-Fox> yahalom, remove fglrx
<Ash-Fox> sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<SlimG> Ash-Fox: But ioquake3 is GPL'ed, shouldn't GPL'ed stuff go into universe?
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: E: Couldn't find package fglrx
<[cf] nightrid3r> SlimG: it depends on non-gpl stuff
<_Shade_> any idea? (i mean the tv-card in edgy)
<wozzlle> hello all
<Ash-Fox> SlimG, well, look at the current packages. I see lxdoom in universe, doom-legacy is in multiverse, quake2 is in multiverse..
<SlimG> [cf] nightrid3r: Oh i forgot about the CD
<wozzlle> can someone here suggest a linux app for converting a dual audio divx to a svcd?
<wozzlle> mpeg*
<ehird> well okay, just one thing
<[cf] nightrid3r> _Shade_: use dmesg to see if your card is recognised
<Ash-Fox> SlimG sudo apt-get remove fglrx-6-8-0
<ehird> where are most apps stored on kubuntu? i'll drop the game executable in /usr/bin and the rest in there..
<Ash-Fox> Er yahalom
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: fglrx-6-8-0
<SlimG> So it belongs in multiverse, is there any extra strict rules that should apply to the pack before beeing upped? like man pages and docs?
<ehird> it seems to be in /var/lib/<app>. is that right?
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: when i try to remove it i get this: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<Ash-Fox> SlimG, not that I'm aware of.
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: whatever i do i get this
<Ash-Fox> yahalom, I've never had that problem, but let's see...
<_Shade_> [cf] nightrid3r what should i look for then?
<[cf] nightrid3r> if your card shows up in the listing
<Ash-Fox> yahalom, try sudo dpkg --force-all --remove fglrx-6-8-0
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: Removing fglrx-6-8-0 ...
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: now try upgrade again?
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<yahalom> ?
<pointwood> hrm - where do I find bluetooth devices?
<Ash-Fox> yahalom, try the instructions on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade from the dist-upgrade command
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: same error man
<ehird> i'll just do it
<yahalom> Ash-Fox:
<yahalom> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yahalom>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<yahalom> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yahalom> sorry longer than i thought
<Ash-Fox> yahalom, sudo dpkg --install --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Ash-Fox> yahalom, are you using fglrx by any chance?
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: well i searched for it, the onyl installed is flgrx-6-8-0
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: ok it worked bro
<ehird> alright, i'm just gonna ask again. i have a tgz with a game binary and its files needed, should i make a symlink in /usr/bin pointing to /var/lib/<game name>/<game executable> and dump all the files in /var/lib/<game name>?
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: i think so at least
<Ash-Fox> yahalom, alright. Let me know if you have any problems :)
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: thanks man, u made my day
<[cf] nightrid3r> ehird: seems the easy way to go if you ever want to delete the game
<yahalom> Ash-Fox: (maybe?!?)
<ehird> [cf] nightrid3r: alright, thanks
<ehird> amusing how a hacking sim using *nix filesystem paths ingame requires lots of manual stuffs to install nicely on linux :D
<_Shade_> [cf] nightrid3r: 17179710.160000]  Linux video capture interface: v1.00?
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ehird> how do i make a symlink via the console?
<gobi> ln -s file.ext symlink.ext
<ehird> gobi: thanks
<Ash-Fox> ehird, ln -s /bin/bash /home/name/tomato
<gobi> np
<[cf] nightrid3r> _Shade_: thats it so it should just work
<Ash-Fox> gobi, blah. Was trying to figure out how to phrase that :P thought of /source /destination, but that would be confusing :P
<ehird> ehird@ehird-desktop:/usr/bin$ sudo ln -s /var/lib/uplink/uplink uplink  <-- will that have done the trick
<Ash-Fox> ehird, if /var/lib/uplink/uplink exists, yes.
<ehird> ash-fox: it does, it's the game executable :)
<Ash-Fox> And if var/lib/uplink/uplink is executable.
<ehird> ok, time to test
<ehird> wish me luck guys
<ehird> :p
<omicron> just installed beryl...nice.. did not expect it to run on my machine..*g*
<ehird> =( alt+f2, "uplink", gives the executable icon but nothing happens
<ehird> ah, idea
<ehird> how do i get the permissions of every file in a dir?
<Ash-Fox> ls -ll
<ehird> there's my problem, i either need to give others rwx permissions or change chown to ehird
<ehird> i think i'll do the latter
<Ash-Fox> !uplink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uplink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> uplink is a game :p
<Ash-Fox> I know it is.
<ehird> alright, well it should work now
* ehird tries
<ehird> nope
<ehird> same
<ehird> i'll try running in terminal
<ehird> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ehird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30014/ nay ideas?
<universi> Someone with Prism isl3886?
<Ash-Fox> universi, no, but would you like help with it anyway?
<ehird> ah, i know the problem
<universi> i have kubuntu edgy
<ehird> the symlink is executing the game as if it's in /usr/bin
<ehird> i'll change the symlink into a bash script that cds to the game dir
<universi> kubuntu recognize my card
<universi> and my card find my wireless network
<universi> but don't work DHCP
<universi> ideas?
<_Shade_> [cf] nightrid3r well... but i cannot get a display in tvtime, so i guess i can't set it up properly. Is there any app to guide me through it easily?
<[cf] nightrid3r> _Shade_: kdetv
<_Shade_> [cf] nightrid3r ok thanks mate. I'll try it
<Ash-Fox> universi, and you're using the wifi manager?
<Ash-Fox> *wireless lan manager
<speedy> I've install kubuntu-desktop package, but i couldnt login into KDE, getting "could not start kstartupconfig. check your installation" msg.. any idea on how to get it working?
<universi> yes
<universi> Ash-Fox: yes
<Ash-Fox> speedy, try kbuildsycoca
<Ash-Fox> Then try to login using KDE again.
<speedy> Ash-Fox what is that?
<Jucato> in a terminal or Alt+F2, type in "kbuildsycoca"
<Ash-Fox> speedy, rebuilds certain menus, mime things and a few other things.
<speedy> as root?
<Jucato> no
<Ash-Fox> No.
<speedy> ok
<Ash-Fox> universi, what is your wireless card device called?
<speedy> thanks
<universi> Gemtek WL850FJx (Conexant)
<Ash-Fox> No, the device name, like eth0, ath0 etc.
<universi> :D sorry
<universi> eth2
<Ash-Fox> Assuming it's really a DHCP problem, it could be caused by your /etc/network/interfaces file, try editing it, 'kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces', and remove any line that mentions 'eth2'. Restart your system, and try using the wireless assistant again.
<mikel28> i cant access my mounted drive with a normal user account, to what group should i add myself to have access?
<universi> ok, i'll try this
<hazard> you should mount the drive with a group equal to yours
<hazard> mikel28^^
<mikel28> ahhh ok thanks hazard- im always mounting me stuff with sudo
<hazard> or setup something  like autofs to do it for you
<hazard> yes, the same sudo mount [blah blah blah]  will work
<mikel28> hmmm well, im using the drive only in my shells (almost)
<thyko> how do i install all packages including the 'recomended' ones from the command line?
<hazard> you just need to add the options to have it mount with your GID (or maybe your UID too/instead if you're the only one to use it)
<wk> i have problems with the radeon driver on my edgy on notebook with a ati mobility radeon 9000 (M9) - directrendering doesn't work - someone here who can elp?
<hazard> autofs is a kernel module that using some fairly simple config files will auto mount file systems when you try to access them (it slightly less useful to a system with a GUI but works great on systems without their own automounters)
<hazard> it can be setup to unmount the drive/partition/network drive/pretty much anything once not in use and a certian amount of time has passed
<thyko> any ideas?
<mikel28> hazard: sounds great - im going to look into that autofs automount stuff :)
<hazard> autofs is more like 'an automatic way to enter the same sudo'd mount& automatic unmouting commands'
<hazard> it isn't that that hard to configure, just search around on google for example configuration files, or tutorials
<Jucato> thyko: "sudo aptitude -r <package>"
<hazard> it took me abit to figure out but once you do its pretty easy to understand and configure to what you want.
<myesterious> hi
<Jucato> thyko: although the default behavior of aptitude is already to install including the recommends
<Jaeke555> bimberi: umm, one more try, do you know how I can set this machine to a domain, or maybe manually configure the DNS / gateway / ip addresses?
<myesterious> the package of (K)Ubuntu is newer than Debian unstable ?
<hazard> GAH!!
<hazard> this is driving me nuts: how can I have kubuntu startup with the capslock on?
<Jucato> hazard: System Settings -> Keyboard
<hazard> that...should have been obvious thanks.
<hazard> You know, even though pentium 1s/IIs are slow as...slow...I think I like them better than these new (to me) amd 1ghz+ chips. (the ones with the bare dies)
<fildo> !vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 541 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<thyko> Jucato: gracias
<larson9999> i've got the edgy blues
<hazard> how so?
<Jucato> thyko: no problem. :)
<Kabal> Hi all, in KDE rightmouse click Copy to & Move to.. how can I extend the list of paths?
<larson9999> hazard: was that for me?
<hazard> yes
<Kabal> Where can I find the option to extend the path list?
<Kabal> I saw it a while ago.. and never found it back :(
<xsacha> wow, alt + down/up arrow key in konqueror is nice :) how can i alter the speed?
<Jucato> Kabal: what do you mean by "extending"?
<Kabal> more history more paths that are remembered
<larson9999> hazard: oh, updated my son's computer to edgy.  things seem to work ok except wine.  i did finally get wine to install so most things work but the thing he using the most doesn't install: firefox 2.0.
<hazard> yea, that counts.
<hazard> as blues I mean
<xsacha> Kabal: form completion?
<Kabal> If I rightmouse click now on a file it will remember 5 latest paths.
<xsacha> hmm..?
<Jucato> aah
<hazard> hi xsacha
<xsacha> hi
<Kabal> it's possible to raise that to say 10 paths?
<Jucato> xsacha: the ones below the Copy To/Move To
<xsacha> ahh
<Jucato> xsacha: btw, were you talking about alt+up/down or shift+up/down?
<xsacha> oh yeah, shift
<Jucato> :P
<Kabal> I just can't find the option again.. I know it exsists
<SHRIKEE> all of the sudden my wifi wont work anymore :S
<Jucato> xsacha: just press the up/down arrow longer, while pressing the shift key. it will speed up
<xsacha> ok
<xsacha> ahh i can stop with shift, but if i press shift again it goes back to the same speed :)
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jucato> xsacha: nice, isn't it? :)
<xsacha> yes, these things i never knew about :D
<Jucato> hehe
<xsacha> going to try some more keys
<Jucato> whoa! my Edit as Root is back!!! yipeee!!!
<thyko> "my edit as root'?
<Jucato> xsacha: you already know how to turn off the Access keys? (the yellow boxes that appear when you press Ctrl)
<thyko> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> thyko: the "Edit as Root" service menu in Konqueror. I sort of lost it...
<xsacha> oops, wrong key
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> don't tell me you pressed Ctrl+Q?
<Kabal> nobody knows where to find the option?
<Jucato> still looking for it Kabal...
<teledyn> wow i just discovered a cool little utility called ncal
<thyko> aah, that
<teledyn> totally rad, a little ascii calendar in your term with date highlighted
<Kabal> Jucato: thanx :)
<Kabal> Jucato: me too.. I found it months ago.. never found the option again..
<xsacha> no, i pressed sysrq i think
<xsacha> pressed a lot of keys
<SHRIKEE> can anyone help me with my wlan?
<Jucato> Kabal: I found it, but you won't be happy :)
<ehird> how to i check if i'm using an amd64 processor? i think i am but... :p
<SHRIKEE> uname -r
<Kabal> Jucato: ?? hehe
<Kabal> Jucato: Is the option gone?
<universi> Ash-Fox: I try to comment lines in /etc/network/interfaces where appers "eth2"
<Jucato> Kabal: er... I *might* not have found it after all... but the bad news is that even if you find it, it won't make much of a difference
<Jucato> Kabal: the maximum remembered paths... is 6
<Kabal> Jucato: 6???
<universi> but not work
<Jucato> yes
<Kabal> where do I find this option?
<rhodri> hi, my screen goes blank after 10 minutes of activity, but as far as i can tell my screensaver is off and i can't find any power settings that are effecting this?  it's annoying the hell out of me, can anyone help?!?!  thanks.
<Jucato> SHRIKEE: uname -r will only show you the kernel you are using, not necessarily your processor
<Jucato> ehird: try KInfoCenter
<rhodri> cat /proc/cpuinfo for processor info
<SHRIKEE> hmm i just saw that yes
<SHRIKEE>  uname -m does show the cputype
<Jucato> Kabal: I'm not really sure it would be in there, but you can try launching KControl. Alt+F2, then type in "kcontrol", look for KDE Components -> File Manager -> Quick Copy & Move tab
<ehird> what the, kinfocenter says I have a 1.00ghz cpu, and last time i checked it was 1.8ghz o.O
<SHRIKEE> ehird, maybe acpi throttled it
<ehird> SHRIKEE: what would cause that to happen/is it fixable
<cpk1> laptop and pentium = you will get throttled =P
<SHRIKEE> its a setting in power management
<Jucato> ehird: you'll see somthing in the model name and model
<cpk1> ehird: you on a laptop?
<SHRIKEE> lower speed is less power
<ehird> cpk1: nope
<cpk1> ehird: pentium?
<SHRIKEE> but amd cool 'n quiet does cpu throttling aswell ;)
<ehird> Jucato, cpk1: AMD sempron 3100+. no laughs please :p
<SHRIKEE> sempron
<SHRIKEE> pfft :D
<Jucato> ehird: mine is even slower
<ehird> not my choice D:
<Jucato> sempron 2200
<SHRIKEE> :P
<cpk1> didnt know amd throttled
<ehird> meh. it runs doom 1, so hah!!
<myesterious> If i want to get the version of some package = debian , Can i download and use that packapge and its dependencies from debian packages site ?
<SHRIKEE> amd can throttle with cool 'n quiet
<SHRIKEE> i had that in windows
<SHRIKEE> and i hated it :(
<Kabal> Jucato: Thanx for the quick search :)  6 is not much.. but it's one more than default.
<Kabal> but why only 6 .. doesn't make sense to me.. but anyway that man :)
<xsacha> my amd laptop has throttling
<Jucato> Kabal: you found it?
<ehird> SHRIKEE: where would this power management be
<ehird> i would like to disable the silly limiting :D
<Kabal> Jucato:  jup :)
<Jucato> KInfoCenter reports my GHz correctly
<cpk1> ehird: if you want you can disable acpi at boot
<SHRIKEE> in system settings
<Jucato> Kabal: I'm presuming you're running a default Kubuntu installation right? Dapper or Edgy?
<SHRIKEE> can anyone help me out with my wlan?
<ehird> cpk1: would this be dangerous :P
<SHRIKEE> no, ehird
<Jucato> myesterious: it's is not good to mix and match packages from different repositories/distributions
<ehird> SHRIKEE: i can't see power management in system settings..
<SHRIKEE> im on a laptop so for me its called different i think
<Kabal> Jucato: jup Dapper
<Jucato> ehird: what is the model of the processor that KInfoCenter reports? you gave the model name. maybe the model number will give you a clue if it's 64-bit
<Kabal> Jucato: for quite a while now.. and it's running great'
<ehird> Jucato: it isn't 64bit. it's an AMD sempron 3100+, i'm repeating myself myself here here :p
<SHRIKEE> ...
<ehird> !!!
<SHRIKEE> my wifi still wont work... :P
<SHRIKEE> *hint*
<rhodri> hi, my screen goes blank after 10 minutes of activity, but as far as i can tell my screensaver is off and i can't find any power settings that are effecting this?  it's annoying the hell out of me, can anyone help?!?!  thanks.
<xsacha> hey what's the power manager thing if you arent using a laptop? if i try to run guidance it says "no laptop found"
<cpk1> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: whats wrong with it? =)
<SHRIKEE> well it worked this morning
<ehird> oh, i never noticed the Advanced tab.
<SHRIKEE> i was watching a movie over it
<ehird> oops.
<Jucato> xsacha: the one under Monitor and Display?
<SHRIKEE> then all of the sudden it lost connection
<SHRIKEE> and wont connect ever since
<SHRIKEE> im using edgy
<SHRIKEE> and wlassistant
<SHRIKEE> which worked fine for a week
<cpk1> does iwlist scan show you network still?
<ehird> but no power settings.
<SHRIKEE> yes it scans everything
<SHRIKEE> but when i try to connect it fails
<SHRIKEE> no errors are given :(
<xsacha> Jucato: which one in monitor & display? i heard someone say to run the power manager or something before and it shows info on your processors?
<shadowhywind> hay all, i was wondering whats the difference between teh DVD and the CD version?>
<Jucato> ah that I wouldn't know... never got that kind of power manager working...
<SHRIKEE> dvd version should go on a dvd
<SHRIKEE> duh :)
<cpk1> dvd version has the live and alternate install
<shadowhywind> i know that, silly.
<cpk1> and a bunch of repos I think
<Jucato> shadowhywind: DVD is a Live DVD with an alternative text based installer, plus everything in main and restricted. and I guess some universe stuff too
<SHRIKEE> ^^
<SHRIKEE> anyway, cpk1, got any idea?
<shadowhywind> would the DVD have linux headers installed?
<cpk1> nuke wlassistant and do it the old fashioned way? =P
<cpk1> i dont really know, is it a native driver?
<SHRIKEE> i need profiles :(
<SHRIKEE> its a ipw2200 i think?
<cpk1> my ndiswrapper can get cranky sometimes
<shadowhywind> EEVVVIIILLLL!!!!!! ipw2200
<SHRIKEE> shush you, shadowhywind
<shadowhywind> i get to reset one of those up this weekend
<SHRIKEE> its a intel 11g card
<ehird> what's an easy way to restart kde without restarting linux? need to test my login screen
<SHRIKEE> in my laptop
<cpk1> ehird: you could actually just start another session
<shadowhywind> ehird control + alt + backspace
<shadowhywind> will restart X
<cpk1> you wouldnt even have to stop your current session
<ehird> shadowhywind: but won't give me the login screen.
<cpk1> and that is not the nice way of doing it shadowhywind
<shadowhywind> oh poo! your right, sorry ehird
<SHRIKEE> ..
<ehird> maybe there's a command to like "logout, butstartagraphicalloginscreenagain". So, logout and restart X
<ehird> me no likey restarting :(
<cpk1> ehird: did you pay attention to anything I said?
<SHRIKEE> ehird, theres this button to test your login screen
<Jucato> ehird: do what cpk1 suggested
<SHRIKEE> in the thing where you select which screen to use
<ehird> cpk: i didn't see :p
<ehird> SHRIKEE: yes, but i need to see the entire bootup process
<SHRIKEE> hmm k
* SHRIKEE slaps his wificard
<cpk1> well I suppose not seeing is better than not paying attention =P
<shadowhywind> shrikee, your having issues with your wireless? and WPA i take it?
<SHRIKEE> wep
<SHRIKEE> not all clients here support wpa
<SHRIKEE> it worked fine till 2 hours ago
<shadowhywind> werid, hehe
<SHRIKEE> yes
<SHRIKEE> :S
<ehird> so, no way?
<Jucato> <cpk1> ehird: you could actually just start another session
<Jucato> grr
<cpk1> ehird: what do you mean "entire boot up process"?
<ehird> cpk: from login screen to KDE splash, etc.
<ehird> I should just restart. shouldn't I. :P
<SHRIKEE> yes restart and get over with it
<Jucato> ehird: K Menu -> Switch User to test a new KDM theme
<cpk1> ehird: go to kmenu > switch user > lock current & start new session
<Jucato> ehird: you can test Splash Screens by pressing the "Test" button
<cpk1> ehird: then press ctrl alt f8 if it doesnt automatically switch you to tty8
<SHRIKEE> wicked, now wlassistant tells me that im connected
<SHRIKEE> bt i get no ip
<SHRIKEE> that would suggest the dhcp is screwed, but other computers get an address just fine
<SHRIKEE> *sigh*
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: run dhclient
<SHRIKEE> in konsole?
<cpk1> yup
<universi> Appears "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready" in dmesg... HELP!
<SHRIKEE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SHRIKEE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30021/
<SHRIKEE> wth does that mean
<cpk1> that means use sudo silly
<SHRIKEE> ...
* SHRIKEE slaps self
<SHRIKEE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30022/
<SHRIKEE> retry :P
<SuperSub> anyone know how to install quicktime browser plugins for Firefox????
<cpk1> now you have an ip =)
<cpk1> oh wait now
<SHRIKEE> i dont
<cpk1> try dhclient wlan0
<SHRIKEE> thats my wired card
<the_man_stephen> hi, someone told me that Kubuntu Edgy now supported read/write to ntfs. is this true?
<SHRIKEE> eth0 is a wired card
<SHRIKEE> eth1 is wireless
<cpk1> ok then dhclient eth1
<cpk1> i dont actually know if thats an argument though
<SHRIKEE> *tries*
<SHRIKEE> bound to 192.168.0.74 -- renewal in 17728 seconds.
<SHRIKEE> thats the address i usual get
<SHRIKEE> ...
<SuperSub> anyone know how to install quicktime browser plugins for Firefox????
<cpk1> ping -I eth1 google.com (i think)
<SuperSub> anyone anyone???
<cpk1> thats a capital i
<SHRIKEE> shrikee@shrikee-laptop:~$ ping -I eth1 google.com
<SHRIKEE> PING google.com (72.14.207.99) from 192.168.0.74 eth1: 56(84) bytes of data.
<SHRIKEE> 64 bytes from 72.14.207.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=100 ms
<SHRIKEE> 64 bytes from 72.14.207.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=240 time=101 ms
<SHRIKEE> seems to work
<SHRIKEE> wth :o
<larson9999> the_man_stephen: i've been read/writing to ntfs for a long time and haven't had any issues.  seems to be a rift between those who think it's rock solid and those who think it's very dangerous
<SHRIKEE> *yanks the cable out*
<the_man_stephen> cheers larson9999
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: hrmm well thats one way of testing for sure
<cpk1> and he's dead =)
<SHRIKEE> still here?
<SHRIKEE> :o
<larson9999> the_man_stephen: don't forget the backup :)
<the_man_stephen> of course ;)
<the_man_stephen> well its nice to have some reassurance that it works, everyone seems to play it down
<SHRIKEE> well, that didnt work :S
<SHRIKEE> dammit
<Crembo> hey, does anyone know if there's some DSP plugin for Amarok that lets you use windows winamp plugin dll's?
<cpk1> err what for?
<cpk1> but try #amarok
<Crembo> well, I have a favourite DSP plugin in winamp that I want to bring over into linux :)
<SHRIKEE> i still cant connect
<SHRIKEE> i still get no address :S
<minterior> hi
<minterior> exist an amarok about channel?
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: sudo ifdown eth1
<SHRIKEE> what does that do
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: sudo ifconfig 192.168.0.74 eth1 up
<cpk1> might be wrong syntax though
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: ifdown brings an interface down
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: you get anything I said?
<crazy_penguin> i'm upgrading from kde 3.5.3 to 3.5.5 on dapper and at one point dpkg announces me that i have the following dependency problem "kdelibs-bin: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request: kdelibs4c2a depends on kdelibs-bin (= 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2)"
<SHRIKEE> nope
<alexicon> ok kubuntu firefox is driving me crazy
<SHRIKEE> only the ifdown thing
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: ifdown brings an interface down
<SHRIKEE> i noticed :(
<SHRIKEE> i re-enabled it
<SHRIKEE> but it made no difference
<alexicon> ive installed this dapper kubuntu at least 4 times in the same months.. everytime i install firefox through adept i cannot middle click a link into the page to have it load. i always have to paste into the address bar >_<
<SHRIKEE> i had tried that before, btw
<alexicon> if i install firefox from their site, i can middle click anywhere on a page and a link will load..
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: sudo ifdown eth1 shouldnt disconnect your wired
<SHRIKEE> i dont get it, everything says im connected... but it wont transmit
<BluesKaj> Howdy All !
<crazy_penguin> could someone tell me if that dependency problem is a true or false?
<SHRIKEE> i know that cpk1
<cpk1> did you turn encryption off to test to make sure thats not the problem?
<SHRIKEE> yes
<Jucato> crazy_penguin: that's normal
<SHRIKEE> and my mum who is on the same ap, has no problems
<SHRIKEE> shes on windows xp home
<Jucato> crazy_penguin: you need to use dist-upgrade
<crazy_penguin> yes
<SHRIKEE> can it be some packet overload?
<crazy_penguin> but i was wondering if i broke or not the system
<minterior> exists an amarok about channel?
<crazy_penguin> because of this dependecy problem
<cpk1> minterior: #amarok
<crazy_penguin> Jucato: i used dist-upgrade from the start
<minterior> cpk1: thx
<BluesKaj> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<Jucato> crazy_penguin: no it did not break. kdelibs-bin was replaced by kdelibs4c2a
<cpk1> that needs to be updated
<SHRIKEE> cpk1, got any more ideas?
<cpk1> latest version is 1.4.4
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: get another ip from the router again with dhclient and then see if another box can ping it
<crazy_penguin> Jucato: so i didn't make a mistake. (i took a look at that package before i install it and it seemed to be the replacement of kdelibs) but like i said earlier i wanted to be sure. thx Jucato for reassuring me:)
<SHRIKEE> seems to work
<SHRIKEE> just like 10 minuets ago
<Jucato> !amarok | cpk1
<ubotu> cpk1: amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<B-Minus> anyone using xmame ?
<Chanika> anyone here know how to use chinput? or know of something else that'll let me type chinese characters?
<Jucato> cpk1: done :)
<cpk1> well imbrandon said he would get around to the dapper package when he had time too =)
<cpk1> Jucato: so expect to update it again sometime soon =P
<Jucato> cpk1: well until that time comes, I don't want to get Dapper users' hopes up :P
<cpk1> well kubuntu.org already does that heh
<Jucato> if it doesn't happen, I don't want to be the one to be burned alive :P
<cpk1> haha
<cpk1> i wonder if the 1.4.4 source is avaible for dapper?
<CPUFreak91> Hi, I have two sound cards. An internal Via AC '97 and PCI a C-Media 8738. For some reason Edgy always tries to use the internal VIA AC '97 sound card, but I want it to use the PCI Cmedia version.
<cpk1> probably not i guess
<SHRIKEE> 1.4.4 isnt even available for edgy
<SHRIKEE> i tried yesterday
<BluesKaj> yeah cpk1, just upgraded amarok to 1.4.4 in adept
<CPUFreak91> How can I keep the VIA soundcard kernel module from loading?
<cpk1> probably need backports SHRIKEE
<SHRIKEE> cpk1, i can ping anything i want, but nothing else works
<BluesKaj> in edgy
<Jucato> SHRIKEE: it is
<cpk1> BluesKaj: on dapper here =P
<BluesKaj> ok
<SHRIKEE> so i think the problem is not the wifi itself, but something on this laptop
<BluesKaj> SHRIKEE, it's available now
<SHRIKEE> adept says 1.4.3 is the newest here
<Jucato> on Edgy 1.4.4 is the newest
<SHRIKEE> im on edgy
<Jucato> SHRIKEE: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php
<cpk1> do you have backports? on dapper you needed backports for amarok
<SHRIKEE> yes i know
<SHRIKEE> i dunno
<SHRIKEE> 1.4.3 works fine for me
<Jucato> cpk1: well, edgy-backports don't exist yet afaik
<SHRIKEE> i just want my wifi back ;)
<SHRIKEE> cpk1, i can ping
<SHRIKEE> but nothing else
<BluesKaj> Jucato, what's the "official" Edgy source list ?
<Chanika> does anyone know where I would look for info on typing chinese? google's not helping. the chinput faq is a blank frigging page...
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the default one that is installed?
<BluesKaj> yeah , I guess so , ...i got mine from jende so it's got a few xtras
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hehe I made this specially for such questions: wiki.kubuntu.org/Jucato
<cpk1> SHRIKEE: sorry but I am a bit stumped seeing as it is communicating, and I need to go to bed
<SHRIKEE> right
* cpk1 tries to pass SHRIKEE off to Jucato
<SHRIKEE> well thanks anyway, for your time :)
* cpk1 runs
* cpk1 hides
<SHRIKEE> hahaha
<cpk1> no problem
<Jucato> I have no knowledge of anything wireless
* cpk1 is away
<SHRIKEE> sleep well, cpk1
<Chanika> and when I try to run chinput I get this:
<Chanika> chinput: Chinput.ad not found.
<SHRIKEE> i'll just stick to the cable for now
<Chanika> oh, how odd...
<Chanika> chani@doozer:~$ ls /etc/Chinput*
<Chanika> /etc/Chinput.ad.dpkg-new
<BluesKaj> Jucato, uncommenting is merely removing the # from the beginning of the line ?
<Jucato> yes
<BluesKaj> ok thx
<Chanika> blah
<Chanika> now I get this error: Basic: Cannot open font -*-*-*-*-*--16-*-*-*-*-*-big5-0
<alexicon> im a bit worried about my machine.. whenever i boot now it takes it like 3-5 minutes to get grub up and start spinning disks
<BluesKaj> hmmm some of imbrandon's sources are 404'd  such as: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy/-seveas/source/Sources.gz
<Seveas> it's edgy-seveas, not edgy/-seveas
<dude> jucato !
<Jucato> hi Seveas! thanks for your Flash 9 package :)
<dude> hello guys
<Jucato> hi dude! :)
<dude> jucato: how's your day?
<Jucato> fine, fine :)
<dude> jucato: ok, cool
<nickste> What is the name of the desktop widget that embeds itself into the desktop and displays things such as CPU usage, etc.
<wilman> i have a logitech quickcam. but it only shows bleu screen
<nickste> got it: SuperKaramba
<BluesKaj> komba2 is listed in lost & found in the k-menu ... is this right ?
<CPUFreak91> How can I keep a kernel module from loading?
<CPUFreak91> (On Edgy Eft)
<SHRIKEE> bah!
<SHRIKEE> stupid thing
<Harko> hi
<kimmern> Hey! I've got a really annoying problem here..my fan goes on for about 2 sec..pause 2 sec..runs 2 sec..and so on..never experienced this before..I'm going to throw my laptop out the window soon, cause this makes me really angry to listen to..use a FS amilo L1300..any suggestions?
<Harko> installing kubuntu is easy?
<kimmern> are there any places I can check the temprature of my laptop?
<kimmern> use kubuntu edgy..
<Mehercle> ye
<Mehercle> s
<Mehercle> install ksensord
<Mehercle> ksensors
<malegria> hi. trying to see a real media movie (.rm) i always get an error message that cook.so couldnt be found. ideas? i installed a whole bunch of codecs before. using kubuntu edgy eft
<BluesKaj> the obvious question is, do you have realmedia for linux installed?
<malegria> do you mean realplayer?
<BluesKaj> yup
<malegria> nope, i added deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main to my repositories but couldnt find it
<Jucato> malegria: that is basically empty.
<malegria> ?
<Jucato> I can play .rmvb files in Kaffeine. not sure if I can play .rm files too
<Jucato> all I have are libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs installed
<Jucato> malegria: the edgy-commercial repository is empty. practically non-existent
<malegria> Jucato: i have those codecs installed too
<malegria> how do i install real player then?
<BluesKaj> i prooly got it from a non free or backport source ...dunno which one tho
<malegria> can i use the dapper rep?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: on Edgy?
<Trist_an> hello
<BluesKaj> no, origianally in dapper
<Trist_an> I cannot find the ACPI gui in Edgy
<Jucato> yeah, but I think malegria is on Edgy.
<malegria> yep
<Trist_an> In Dapper i had with kcontrol
<Jucato> no problem with dapper-commercial
<Trist_an> but I cannot find it here there
<BluesKaj> i'm on edgy now
<Jucato> Trist_an: have you tried running KControl?
<Trist_an> Jucato, yes and it's not there
<Jucato> hm...
<Trist_an> Jucato, I have the small icon for my battery status in the taskbar but there is no great thing to do there exept suspend, hibernate...
<Jucato> I don't know about that.. :(
<Jucato> never played with any power-related thing...
<BluesKaj> malegria , I'll post a list of some backport sources in pastebin that may contain realplayer ...you can add those to your sources list and see if they work
<malegria> BluesKaj: i just installed it from the dapper rep
<malegria> thanks!
<BluesKaj> cool
<malegria> but i just get a black screen watching the video :(
<malegria> any ideas why i cant see the video?
<Sharketor> malegria: whats your problem?
<malegria> black video watching a .rm-file with realplayer
<Sharketor> is the file good? Have you tried on another pc?
<malegria> i tried another file. same
<Sharketor> wait
<BluesKaj> too bad edgy doesn't have the latest flashplayer installed ...can't watch any youtube :(
<d4d3> hi all
<Sharketor> I can't solve your problem, sorry
<malegria> ok
<malegria> Blues
<malegria> oops
<Sharketor> malegria: have you seen .rm files before?
<malegria> not on this system
<malegria> its new
<malegria> BluesKaj: have you tried Flash 9 Beta?
<malegria> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<d4d3> i have a problem
<d4d3> it's the first time that i use irc
<Sharketor> malegria: have you installed libstc++5?
<malegria> Sharketor: yes
<d4d3> and i wanna know what i have to do for updating my irc server list
<Jucato> !flash 9 | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Sharketor> what is real player version?
<malegria> 10.0.8.805
<stamen> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sharketor> have you downloaded it from repo?
<d4d3> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<malegria> Sharketor: did you mean libstdc++5?
<Sharketor> no, realplayer
<alexicon> ok
<malegria> Sharketor: yes, dapper-commercial main
<alexicon> can anyone fathom a guess as to why in both dapper and edgy when i try to enable the nvidia-glx drivers, X wont start at all
<Sharketor> well, try to download it from official site
<malegria> Sharketor: i meant before. you wrote libstc++5
<Sharketor> malegria: libstdc++5
<d4d3> d
<Jucato> alexicon: did you install the correct linux-restricted-modules ?
<malegria> Sharketor: yep, installed.
<malegria> where do i get the "official" one?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I'm using edgy and i have imbrandon's pkgs in my sources list thx
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> well it's not imbrandon's package. it's Seveas'. imbrandon's hosting it :)
<wilman> how to login as roto?
<wilman> root
<alexicon> oops will check that again Jucato
<D4d3> prova
<Jucato> wilman: why do you need to login as root?
<wilman> to instal nvidia driver
<Jucato> wilman: you don't need to. just use sudo, like "sudo <command>"
<alexicon> is there a way to start up X from the commandline?
<Jucato> alexicon: startx ?
<wilman> oo thx
<Jucato> !nvidia | wilman
<ubotu> wilman: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<basstich> can someone help me to turn off all the annoying sounds when you open and close windows??
<wilman> go to system settings
<wilman> then
<wilman> notifications
<basstich> wilman - I did - and only left kde start and exit - and the dang stuff still sounds
<wilman> i see the faq and i already tryed that
<basstich> do I have to restart x?
<Jucato> basstich: there's a drop-down list at the top of that settings window
<Sharketor> malegria: http://www.real.com/linux
<Jucato> basstich: you only set the KDE System Notifications, not the KDE Window Manager notifications
<wilman> a window closes
<basstich> jucato  where do I do that?
<Jucato> basstich: System Settings -> Notifications
<Jucato> there's a drop-down list at the top, where you can choose the "Event source:"
<basstich> looking now
<wilman> system notification - (choose: the kde window manager ) - a window closes
<wilman> then click on the tiny sound button
<alexicon> Jucato: should i get the -386 or -generic version of linux-restricted-modules
<Jucato> alexicon: depends on what kernel you are using right now
<alexicon> im an i686 so generic?
<alexicon> oh yeah generic
<alexicon> oh yeah gelol
<alexicon> sorry
<alexicon> soi se
<Jucato> alexicon: use "uname -r" to check
<alexicon> e it there in the uname now
<basstich> jucato - ok - I have notifications open - where is this drop down list
<Jucato> basstich: at the top. the one beside "Even source:"
<wilman> ok
<basstich> I see the event source
<wilman> are you in the  system notification screen?
<basstich> and in that box
<Jucato> basstich: click it so that it will go down
<basstich> is KDE system notifications
<basstich> is that the menu?
<wilman> that list
<Jucato> it's called a drop-down list
<basstich> yes... change that to what?
<Jucato> KDE Window Manager
<basstich> eureka, even
<wilman> anyway
<wilman> i want to install the nvidia driver. and i have looked through the faq.
<blacksh33p> hiho zusammen
<wilman> i dont understand how i can get repositories to copyright restricted-copyright
<wilman> there is no such button in my synaptic package
<blacksh33p> mit hats mein adept bzw apt-get zerhaun. hat jemand zeit vllt evtl sich mein problem an zu hren :)? find inx beim googlen
<Jucato> wilman: if you can install linux-restricted-modules-generic already, then you're ok
<basstich> Thanks guys
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blacksh33p> thx
<basstich> c ya later.. first time using linux - and I think winders has a huge new competitor.... MAN KDE is NICE
<basstich> .... now I'll have to figure out how to get some games working - why aren't there many games... oh well...
<alexicon> ok that was weird
<alexicon> this is weirder still
<alexicon> x has no been configured properly
<alexicon> all this time it wouldnt start up cos the device was named wrong
<alexicon> the BusID was completely wrong
<alexicon> and all the monitor settings are wrong
<alexicon> stuff like max res is wrong
<alexicon> yeah and it didnt figure out what my graphics card was either :/
<WooD> hi 1
<WooD> is there any software that can log the pppoe connection ?
<nnn0> isn't there something called ppoe-sniff ?
<nnn0> pppoe-sniff even
<WooD> nnn0: thanks ill check
<nnn0> never tried it though :)
<nnn0> hmmaybe that wasn't what you were after
<buz> why does k3b not actually burn dvd with 8x if i tell it to?
<buz> will burn at anything from 5 to 8x which isnt good for the media at all
<etnies> a
<Marc_> is there any advantage to installing kubuntu over installing ubuntu and then just using synaptic to install kde
<etnies> hello guys can someone connect with putty on my server ? : etnies.shell.la port 22 ssh ?
<etnies> or they are getting an error on connection ?
<Jucato> Marc_: smaller/cleaner system
<Marc_> hmm
<Marc_> ok
<etnies> can someone connect ? :\
<Marc_> i just dl'd the ubuntu install last night
<Marc_> i guess i'll dl the kubuntu
<ketsugi> Why is SpeedCrunch the default calculator app for Kubuntu when it doesn't even seem to be a Qt app? Why not Kcalc?
<Jucato> ketsugi: what makes you say it's not a Qt app?
<BluesKaj> Flash 9 won't install in FF2.0 plugin ...any suggestions ?
<ketsugi> It looks like a Gtk1 app
<Hawkwind> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> that's your only reason? :)
<ketsugi> Well
<BluesKaj> I have it DL'd it just won't install
<ketsugi> it's not using my themed Qt widgets!
<Jucato> ??
<ketsugi> It looks ugly
<ketsugi> therefore it can't be a KDE app
<ketsugi> :P
<Jucato> ketsugi: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=16696 http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=16696
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: You don't download it.  Add the repo and apt-get install it
<BluesKaj> it doesn't show up in the apt-get
<ketsugi> Jucato, look at this
<ketsugi> Tell me if that looks anything like a Qt app
<ketsugi> other than a Qt app themed to look like Gtk1 :p
<Jucato> ketsugi: I'm not sure what's wrong. but Speedcrunch is definitely a KDE app
<ketsugi> Highly peculiar, then
<ketsugi> I hope there's a way to fix it
<ketsugi> those widgets make me want to claw my eyes out
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Add that repo above, and then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree_9
<Jucato> see that "Clear field" button? (black arrow with X)? that's a KDE/Qt widget
<ketsugi> yeah
<ketsugi> that's the only one, though
<Jucato> the fact doesn't change. Speedcrunch, despite having no "K", is a KDE app :)
<xsacha> ah, i was just looking for a calculator too :)
<ketsugi> SpeedKrunch, dammit :)
<xsacha> Krunchy
<davids> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree_9
<davids> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/69665 can anybody help me?
<sheriff> does anyone use ktorrent?
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: apt-cache search flashplugin-nonfree
<segfault> BluesKaj, i dont think flashplugin-nonfree is flash 9 beta
<trappist> it's not
<Hawkwind> segfault: If he has Seveas' repo it is
<BluesKaj> weird I found in adept but not apt-get
<Jucato> it is
<davids> yeah, if you want flash 9 you must download it from adobe web
<Jucato> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Hawkwind> Seveas packages it and has since it got released
<Hawkwind> davids: Not true at all actually
<Hawkwind> It's in deb format for both Dapper and Edgy
<xsacha> :( filelight crashing
<Jucato> xsacha: crash on exit?
<xsacha> yes
<Jucato> known bug :)
<Jucato> harmless, but annoying
<xsacha> ya
<davids> ok guys, i have an strange bug in nautilus. i have reported here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/69665 . can anybody tell me if you have this in your kubuntus/ubuntus/etc?
<Jucato> ???
<xsacha> well we dont have nautilus in kubuntu..
<mac_> nautilus?  yuck
<Hawkwind> Nautilus is gnome, most here use KDE stuff, like konqueror/krusader
<davids> oh i'm sorry
<davids> thanks anyway
<mac_> or Thunar!
<Hawkwind> Thunar is Xubuntu, which would be #Xubuntu :P
<mac_> yeah, but i use it anyway.
<Jucato> mac_: try dolphin?
<ketsugi> What is Krusader?
<Jucato> ketsugi: a twin-pane file manager for KDE
<ketsugi> And is there a way to set Dolphin or some other file manager as the default file manager instead of Konqueror?
<mac_> Jucato, i haven't
<Jucato> hm.. that I wouldn't know...
<xsacha> ok im reinstalling a dozen mesa/gllib related files
<davids> frankly, i have asked here because i can't speak normally in #ubuntu... there are too many people. but i didn't remember kubuntu uses konqueror! haha
* Jucato has asked himself about that too...
<xsacha> for some reason emerald broke and it isnt xorg.conf or beryl/emerald's fault
<Jucato> Kubuntu also uses KDE :P
<ketsugi> There's not much point in installing a new file manager if KDE insists on using Konqueror by default all the time
<thomas_> hey all
<thomas_> is there any howto on the web for aiglx and co. that actually works?
<Jucato> there might be a way, just not sure how
<Jucato> but does any OS/DE allow the default file manager to be changed easily? :P
<fdoving> ketsugi: yes, you can.
<ketsugi> Surely Linux is about choice
<ketsugi> fdoving: how?
* Jucato sits down and listens intently to fdoving...
<xsacha> dolphin :D
<fdoving> just wait till i find the right way of doing it, with system settings.
<xsacha> k
<Jucato> heheh
<fdoving> can't find it.. anyway.
<Jucato> fdoving: in KControl at least?
<fdoving> ketsugi, jucato: you basically have to set the fileassociation for inode/directory to use dolphin.
<Jucato> fdoving: that would be in Konqueror's settings then :)
<mac_>  i didn't think kde even had 'filemanager' as a default app.  there's a default webbrowser, email client, etc.  but i don't filemanager as a type of app that gets defaulted
<fdoving> ketsugi, jucato: kmenu -> run command -> 'kcmshell filetypes'
<Jucato> fdoving: Konqueror -> Settings menu -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<xsacha> KDE components->File Associations
<xsacha> in kcontrol
<Jucato> xsacha: well, normally kcontrol isnt' there :P
<fdoving> it's just not in system settings.
<mac_> yeah but doesn't that set if for each type of file and not a generic 'file manager'?
<fdoving> mac_: it'll be the default for opening directories.
<ehird> using a tft, do i want the refersh rate to be the highest or the lowest it can do?
<mac_> fdoving, gotcha
<fdoving> kio-slaves will probably break with dolphin though.
<ehird> the wiki on ubuntu.com says lowest, but i doubt that..
<xsacha> go to File Associations->inode->directory-> change konqueror to something else?
<fdoving> xsacha: yes, or add something else to the list, and move it to the top.
<fdoving> xsacha: it's nice to leave konqueror in there, if you want to change back.
* Jucato removes everything *except* konqueror...
<xsacha> it had filelight in there :)
<mac_> what's the deal with the 'control' guis anyway?  seems edgy took some stuff out of the one that's in the start menu.  is kcontrol going to take over and be in the start menu by default going forward?
* ketsugi tries out Krusader
<xsacha> keep that in
<Jucato> fdoving: how about indoe/system_directory ?
<ehird> and why does subpixel antialiasing show "shades" of the text like with a CRT but not in windows?
<Jucato> mac_: no. System Settings is supposed to be a lightweight alternative to KControl
<fdoving> Jucato: you can edit that too.. not sure what that's for though.
<Jucato> System Settings does not supplant KControl, and is in fact very dependent on KControl modules
<xsacha> what about the File Manager tab? no matter what i do in file Associations, konqueror is still used in File Manager tab
<mac_> Jucato, but since it seems everything i need to change is in kcontrol, why not put it in the start menu by default?  seems funny to me
<Jucato> xsacha: it's because that's Konqueror's settings as a file manager :P
<ketsugi> eww
<xsacha> mac_ kcontrol used to be in menu, i guess they are phasing it out? just need to make system settings have more in it
<ketsugi> okay I prefer a Konqueror/Dolphin style file manager
<Jucato> mac_: what things are those?  (Launch Feedback and Panels where inadvertedly left out)
<ketsugi> System Settings sucks badly compared to kcontrol :/
<Jucato> xsacha: no. KControl has never been in the K Menu since Breezy, iirc
<ehird> =/
<fdoving> I add the settings applet to my panel.
<xsacha> it was in the menu, not as a link but as individual components
<xsacha> i think a link to kcontrol was in utilities
<Jucato> like I said, it will not, and cannot, replace KControl for the very fact that it depends on kcontrol
<xsacha> or maybe settings
<mac_> Jucato, i'm in xubuntu now but it just seemed like most of what i use i have to open kcontrol for.
<Jucato> xsacha: nah. there's an option in the K Menu to put a sort of System Settings entry there
<xsacha> Jucato: KDE from source doesnt have system settings?
<Jucato> mac_: because 1) you're used to it and 2) it's probably not in you menu anyway
<xsacha> i think thats what i am thinking about
<Jucato> xsacha: I don't know. haven't tried compiling it from source yet. although it's called kde-systemsettings
<mac_> Jucato, perhaps, i'll let you know when i get back to kde
<Jucato> I mean compiling KDE from source
<xsacha> well it wasnt in kde 3.5.3
<xsacha> not in the menu anyway.. kcontrol was in the kmenu and each of the individual components of kcontrol in the kmenu
<Jucato> mac_: most of the stuff that are not in System Settings can be found somewhere else aside from KControl. mostly in Konqueror
<fdoving> if you feel there should be a kcontrol link in the menus, please file a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com explaining why. That's the best way.
<Jucato> probably. I think System Settings only appeared in Breezy/KDE 3.5.4
<Jucato> err.. sorry
<Jucato> 3.4.3
<xsacha> :P
<Jucato> gah!! I'm lost :P
<wildchild> how can I upgrade to amarok 1.4.4
<Jucato> wildchild: on Edgy?
<ehird> and er, why is the brown headers on ubuntuforums gray
<wildchild> I allreaddy get key and add deb to repo
<wildchild> jucato: yes
<wildchild> and update
<Jucato> wildchild: all you need to do is to update and upgrade
<mac_> Jucato, sure, but since it's in kcontrol why not just use it by default?  it got some flaws i'm missing?
<wildchild> ok
<wildchild> what about oppen office
<Jucato> mac_: some usability flaws, like groupings. interface (some like it though). mostly usability
<Jucato> wildchild: no update available for that yet. still 2.0.4
<wildchild> do they come with kubuntu 6.10 ?
<mac_> Jucato, oh, seems logically laid out to me :)
<Jucato> wildchild: yes. installed by default
<Jucato> mac_: to you probably. because you're used to it. but some are not really logical
<wildchild> :S
<xsacha> systemsettings seems weird with that advanced tab and not much in it
<wildchild> pre time of open office is too long..
<wildchild> how can i cut it
<Jucato> xsacha: not much advanced settings? :P
<xsacha> :P
<arunkale> hey people
<Jucato> mac_: for example, why is Launch Feedback under Appearance & Themes?
<xsacha> because it's an appearance feature
<arunkale> how do i install firefox v2
<Jucato> not really.
<arunkale> it's not in the repos
<Jucato> It's a notification
<xsacha> it's a bouncy icon beneath your cursor, how is it not? :P
<mac_> Jucato, because lauchfeed back is all about appearance and themes.  that's what it is actually
<Jucato> no it's not about appearances. it's about notification
<xsacha> the absence of the program i clicked on notifies me that im waiting for the program, not the bouncy icon :P
<wilman> Kmenu
<wilman> system
<wilman> adept manager
<Jucato> similarly, why is system notifications under Sound & Multimedia?
<wilman> then search for firefox
<arunkale> wilman: the repos dont have v2.0
<xsacha> jucato, that is only sound notifications
<Jucato> xsacha: check again
<mac_> Jucato, pointers are traditionally part of appearance and themes as long as i can remember
<Jucato> xsacha: there are 6 columns
<Jucato> mac_: yes it is. doesn't mean it might be the best place to put it
<xsacha> oh ok
<xsacha> hehe that is confusing :P
<arunkale> Jucato: did you figure out how to get the firefox 2 thing
<mac_> mac_, it's the appearance of the mouse.  doesn't make sense to take it out appearance and themes either.  both would seem reasonable to me.
<xsacha> and by default it only seems to come with sound notifications,...
<xsacha> mac_ talking to yourself?
<mac_> I'm talking to myself.  i meant Jucato  it's the appearance of the mouse.  doesn't make sense to take it out appearance and themes either.  both would seem reasonable to me.
<Jucato> arunkale: the only version I was able to install from the repos is 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3
<arunkale> Jucato: how do i do that?
<arunkale> install that version
<mac_> xsacha, yeah, my nick is so sweet, i like to hear myself say it
<arunkale> right now i have 1.5 something
<robert_> blah, why are certain applets not coming up in kcontrol?
<xsacha> xsacha: don't know
<Jucato> mac_: the appearance of the mouse is in the mouse settings. Launch Feedback is not about the appearance of the mouse, it's about how you are notified when an app is launching, hence the name "Launch" and "Feedback"
<Jucato> true it's a visual notification, but a notification nonetheless
<robert_> bah
<Jucato> arunkale: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<robert_> it's the stupid locale crap again
<wilman> anyone uses kguitar?
<Jucato> arunkale: Fx 2.0 is still not available on Dapper, only on Edgy. it's in the main repositories of Edgy, so all you need to do is isntall it
<fdoving> xsacha: if you feel something is wrong, or should be added/removed from system settings, please file bugs at http://bugs.ubuntu.com select package kde-systemsettings. That way they will be considered. If you have good reasons for your requests.
<arunkale> Dapper
<arunkale> :(
<mac_> Jucato, splitting hairs.  a pet peeve of mine: changing things around and renaming things that have been a certain way for years for the simple sake of change.  fix real problems first, imho.  if you want to add it to notifications, fine.  by why not leave the other link?
<xsacha> ??
<xsacha> so systemsettings is just a ubuntu thing right? didnt think i saw it in compiled version
<Jucato> mac_: why leave it? it's just as confusing. no one renamed Launch Feedback. System Settings is just doing what nobody bothered to do with KControl
<Jucato> xsacha: started with Kubuntu, but it's in KDE now. but not in the main packages I think
<mac_> Jucato, to each his own.  guess that's why i like kcontrol better :)
<MikeT> hi
<fdoving> xsacha:it's a application in kubuntu, in addition to the regular KDE Control Center.
<xsacha> oh ok
<mac_> Jucato, i think that's problem why i see more people referring people to kcontrol as well.
<Jucato> mac_: just for the record, no one bothered touching kcontrol was because... well, no one bothered to. that's the only reason
<arunkale> Jucato: how do i upgrade to Edgy?
<arunkale> using adept
<Jucato> mac_: probably. or just probably uneasy to try something new or to make a change
<Jucato> !upgrade | arunkale
<ubotu> arunkale: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<arunkale> and will any involvement be required from me? as in, can i just start the process and take a nap?
<Jucato> arunkale: don't use Adept
<arunkale> Jucato: why not?
<Jucato> won't work
<arunkale> what works then?
<Jucato> arunkale: the link that was given above
<MikeT> so Kubuntu 6.10 x64 booted off a DVD wont initialize my HP's wireless....is there a way to get it to work, so i know its going to work when i install?
<mariano> #suse
<mariano> sorry
<arunkale> Jucato: what is a console session?
<mariano> forgot the /
<Jucato> arunkale: Konsole
<Jucato> console session = terminal
<arunkale> Jucato: why do i need to press alt + n
<neil__> hi
<neil__> ?
<ehird> test
<mac_> Jucato, nah.  i like trying out new things.  don't much care to hunt in a menu for the new location of something that isn't where it should be though :)
<neil__> hello?
<freewill> does any one know what app i can use to see if a file is corupted?
<arunkale> Jucato: so basically, i restart, and press alt + n at the login screen?
<Jucato> arunkale: yes
<neil__> ?
<neil__> ?
<neil__> hello?
<freewill> neil__,
<kenox> how to get write support for ntfs?
<Jucato> neil__: do not spam/flood please
<arunkale> Jucato: So it'll help to have a printout of this page :)
<Jucato> mac_: new things need to be learned and get used to. it doesn't happen overnight, specially if you've been used to something for decades :P
<arunkale> Jucato: how much time will the process take on a fast connection?
<Jucato> arunkale: depends on how many stuff you have installed, how many errors you run into, etc. In short, I have no idea.
<arunkale> Jucato: errors? ouch
<Jucato> arunkale: if you're not ready, don't upgrade yet. it *might* be a bit bumpy
<Jucato> *might8
<MikeT> wheeeeeeeeee
<arunkale> Jucato: so if anything goes wrong, will it affect my windows partition also?
<arunkale> and/or grub?
<Jucato> arunkale: no
<Jucato> as for grub, the new kernel will just be added
<arunkale> Jucato: say if something goes wrong, will i be able to use my old version of kubuntu?
<killermach_> I'm trying to clone my laptop drive in a USB enclosure on kubuntu and partimage complains that /dev/dm is missing, I have searched the forums, no joy, does anyone know how to correct this?
<Jucato> arunkale: no...
<Jucato> anyway, gotta go to bed now
<larson9999> Jucato: yeah, that's why in cases like this, i leave the link to the old way in a release or two and make notice that it's going to be changing
<Jucato> bye
<berkes> are any issues introduced in edgy that break power control of an IBM laptop?
<berkes> my hibernate is fubar.
<freewill> any one know what app i can use to see if a file is corupted? or one that can sync two files because i started my kubuntu 6.10 download in windows with winwget and i want to contenu it in dapper drake
<arunkale> take care Jucato
<fdoving> killermach_: make it, 'sudo mknod -m 644 /dev/dm b 240 0'
<freewill> i can sync a file very easily with ktorrnet but there is no torrnet for the 6.10 cd...
<killermach_> fdoving: thanks
<BluesKaj> I've never tried 'wine" before ... How do I config ?
<freewill> can some one read this?
<kanenas> ciao a tutti
<freewill> thats nice
<kanenas> in questa chat parlate italiano?
<fdoving> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xst> In fstab I have listed a mountpoint with the "noauto" option. But still it is being mounted automatically. It worked fine in dapper but the behavior has changed in edgy. Why is it being mounted in spite of the "noauto" option?
<kanenas> scusate
<KaiserSuse> Hey... I updated to the latest KDE 3.5.5, in Dapper, and now if I pop a CD in I can't get an icon for the media... what could be wrong?
<ypsila> moin
<freewill> any one know what app i can use to see if a file is corupted? or one that can sync two files because i started my kubuntu 6.10 download in windows with winwget and i want to contenu it in dapper drake
<Meekus> I am sure this has been asked a ton of times.. but is there a lazy way to upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06 over the internet via maybe one command?
<yak> hello do anyone knows a free program like vmware or paralles workstion ? i mean for free ???
<beemer> vmware server is free if you register
<KaiserSuse> yak: QEMU?
<Meekus> Yes - I am lazy.. would prefer to not edit out sources.list =)
<KaiserSuse> freewill: what's wrong with md5sum?
<TheGateKeeper> Meekus: there is a how to on the wiki
<Meekus> and yak- vmware server is indeed free.  Like beemer said you only need register it first
<v3ctor> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<yak> KaiserSuse:  dont know is it good? did it work with winodws vista?
<TheGateKeeper> Meekus: that is what you need to be doing ^^^^
<Meekus> ty - I'll look it over asap =)
<KaiserSuse> yak: did you download the .ISO file?
<freewill> KaiserSuse; i guess i could use md5 if i knew how :P
<beemer> yak: dunno about vista, but i've had np with 2k and a couple linux distros
<yak> Meekus: no i think not only vmware- player is for free and you cant creat a new pc
<nastas> hello to everyone
<freewill> hi :-)
<cutter> yak:  The server is now free.  You can create with it
<yak> THEN THX to all
<yak> itry
<yak> cya
<Meekus> yak, beemer: likewise - I dont know about vista compat
<KaiserSuse> freewill: you can get the md5 digest out of the ISO in Linux or in Windows... google for md5sum windows
<ehird> no ideas?
<nastas> does anyone knows any data recovery software. or how to run mondo?
<cutter> yak: I have just built 2 w2k3 servers on it.  Works a treat....Vmware not the windows :)
<yak> lol
<KaiserSuse> freewill: then you can compare it against the published ones
<Meekus> lol cutter
<cutter> hehe
<yak> cutter: can i install it with apt-get or must i download the server version?
<freewill> KaiserSuse; ok but it wil tell me there is a defferance because it was not completly downloaded do you know if there is a app for linux/kde that i can use that can resume downloads
<cutter> yak:  go to the vmware site and download it.  You will need to have the kernel sources installed.  The install is quite easy
<KaiserSuse> freewill: ah... I see... yes, wget will do resumes nicely
<KaiserSuse> freewill: man wget
<freewill> KaiserSuse; (downloads that i started with an other downloadmanger)
<KaiserSuse> I updated to the latest KDE 3.5.5, in Dapper, and now if I pop a CD in I can't get an icon for the media... what could be wrong?
<yak> cutter: thx
<freewill> KaiserSuse; i used wget to start do download it on windows
<lotfi> salut tout le monde
<cutter> yak: just type ./vmware-install and follow the instructions
<lotfi> ya kelk1 ki parle le franais
<lotfi> !!
<yak> cutter: thanks for all
<KaiserSuse> freewill: hmm... could you rephrase that?
<cutter> yak:  np at all
<robert_> how do I get rid of locales?
<lotfi> merde
<freewill> KaiserSuse; i used wget to start the download on windows
<v3ctor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lotfi> merci
<cutter> I have just got twinview working.  What is stopping me putting icons on one of the desktops ??
<ehird> Sooooooooooooooo no ideas
<freewill> KaiserSuse; i could use wget the only problem is wouldn't it maybe it would corrupt the whole download and that would be bad
<robert_> bah
<ibekaan> hi
<robert_> I can't install belocs-locales-data
<robert_> because it conflicts with locales
<robert_> and I want these stupid language errors to go away
<robert_> so, my question to all of you is- WTF
<yak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<KaiserSuse> freewill: well, i don't know of a tool that validates a partial download... you could try to resume downloading it and then check its MD5 hash
<fdoving> cutter: could it be 'lock to grid?' try to right click on the desktop -> icons -> lock to grid.
<yak> !eu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yak> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<fdoving> cutter: it's actually 'align to grid'.
<martin_> How do you configure WiFi with WPA? I only see the option for WEP
<cutter> fdoving:  Bloody hell.  As simple as that.  Thanks
<freewill> KaiserSuse; ok would most probably do that but what should i do if they have a differant hash?
<fdoving> cutter: you're welcome :)
<cutter> fdoving:  Been bugging me since I moved to Kubuntu
<cutter> fdoving:  Never even thought to look there.  Blonde moment
<alexicon> hrmm in kde i can only select windows to bring to the front by clicking the title bar.. but its supposed to rise when i click anywhere on the inactive window
<freewill> KaiserSuse; (after i resumed it on linux with wget and downloaded it and then have differant hashes... if u know what i mean..)
<KaiserSuse> freewill: I'm afraid that you would have no option other than download it again... next time, maybe you could try jigdo (don't remember if its available for Kubuntu)
<freewill> KaiserSuse; thx allot cheers
<june> !javascript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javascript - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<june> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<freewill> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<june> hrm, i need javascript, how would install that?
<KaiserSuse> freewill: np
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ehird> any ideas about my colour problem?
<TheGateKeeper> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<june> isn't there a package for javascript?
<TheGateKeeper> freewill ^^^^^
<freewill> TheGateKeeper ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BluesKaj> BTW flash 9 won't install in FF2.0 plugin...at least i cna't get it towork :(
<trappist> BluesKaj: Seveas has a package that works
<v3ctor> i got flash 9 to work by using the plugin in my users plugin dir...global didn't work
<june> BluesKaj: i had my flash 9 since right before 2.0, i upgraded to 2.0 and nothing broke...
<myesterious> hi
<june> !javascript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javascript - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> hey isn't there a kde app that lets me use like an eyedropper to grab a color from somewhere on the screen?
<myesterious> Safe ? if i install some package outside of respository of Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> trappist, june ...I've tried everything i can think of ...it justwon't install or open with or any of that stuff..i followed the reame instructions etc but no luck :(
<trappist> BluesKaj: *shrug* I didn't follow any instructions :)  I just installed Seveas's package
<june> you put the shared object in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ?
<soulrider> hello everyone
<soulrider> is anyone using any program similar to peerguardian ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , i have the seveas source but i cna't think why it won't work after installing with adept
<ehird> =S
<TheWheat> any ideas how 2 get a usb wireless adaptor to work. i did a "iwconfig" and it shows the usb adaptor with an interface name of "rausb0". but when i try to ifconfig "rausb0" the system locks up and the ifconfig process uses all the cpu cycles
<martin_> anyone know how to set up WPA for wireless networking?
<htraki> As I know WPA is not supported yet
<esaym> leet
<martin_> doh
<yak> cutter: i do what you say but when i unpack the file tar.gz and then make ./vmware-install it wont work there are errors
<Trist_an> is it possible to cut in four the konsole window to have 4 konsole in one?
<yak> cutter: thx i get it was a mistake
<ukubuntu> Does freenode log these channels, so we can look at the public view later?
<Tm_T> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ukubuntu> kewl :)
<Tm_T> Dunno if that includes this too.
<wilman> how can i exit the x server?
<ukubuntu> I will findout :D
<htraki> ctrl+backspace
<wilman> thx
<htraki> sorry,ctrl+alt+backspace
<wilman> hmm
<wilman> it does nothing
<wilman> hmm :(
<ukubuntu> oh-ho-ho!, Yes it does, and all the meetings and the java and more!, A log heaven!
<sc0tt_> alt+f2 then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sc0tt_> :P
<htraki> this hot is 4 X server shutdown
<wilman> ok
<TheWheat> martin_ wpa is supported
<TheWheat> martin_: if you want an easier way to install kwlan
<BluesKaj> hmmm the seveas pkg sources are all 404'd on my apt-get update
<htraki> BluesKaj what would U like to get?
<ehird> wtf.
<BluesKaj> try this video at youtube ...it requires flashplayer ...I can't get it to work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arfNofxBtfY
<ayaa> how can i configure wich programs should start in my kde session ?
<apokryphos> ayaa: you can either configure your session (from systemsettings) to revert to your last saved session
<KyA> .kde/autostart
<htraki> @ me works
<apokryphos> or, you can set things in .kde/Autostart. Using a session would be the preferred way though -- certainly neater.
<htraki> get flashplayer-nonfree
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<wilman> the stupid x server does not want to quit
<wilman> grrr
<htraki> wilman if nothing works hit the reset button
<TheGateKeeper> Ctrl + Alt + backspace
<htraki> I told him already
<wilman> i do that al the time
<wilman> it does nothing
<TheGateKeeper> ohhh ok
<wilman> like my keyboard is not working corect
<wilman> cause alt-f2 doesnt work either
<htraki> Can U change the keyboard
<wilman> im gonna try
<ayaa> am getting this error in /var/log/syslog: kdm_greet[5621] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<htraki> ayaa kde version, what distro do U use?
<zetor> hello all!
<htraki> hello zetor
<ayaa> htraki, kubuntu dapper
<ayaa> with kiosktool restriction
<htraki> ayya did U have all the latest updates
<ayaa> offcourse
<htraki> kde 3.5.2 ?
<ayaa> kdebase-bin                            3.5.2-0ubuntu26
<htraki> ayaa try to update I use 3.5.4, but 4 dapper there is 3.5.5
<ayaa> htraki, update ? wich repo ?
<htraki> add new line in adept
<htraki> http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/
<htraki> this is the URL
<htraki> everythinf else are same
<htraki> deb, dapper, main
<robert_> bah
<robert_> does anyone have any issues with kcontrol not loading applets due to language errors? :/
<kay> iamnotreal42
<kay> lol
<kay> hello?
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MikeT> so Kubuntu 6.10 x64 booted off a DVD wont initialize my HP's wireless....is there a way to get it to work, so i know its going to work when i install?
<wimpies> I have trouble instaling 6.06 on my compaq armada 1750
<kay> dos run
<kay> run dos
<kay> run dos run
<MikeT> c:\dos
<MikeT> :P
<kay> :D
<htraki> wimpies, what does your compaq contain?
<wimpies> after a while booting it ends with no more disk activity and a KDE arraw cursor that no longer moves
<wimpies> contains : 192 MB, 4 GB disk
<htraki> Chipset?
<wimpies> chipset of what MoBo, Graphic CPU ?
<jhutchins> MikeT: Have you checked to see if there are native linux drivers for your wireless card, or if it will require ndiswrappers?
<MikeT> i know it requires ndis, its a broadcomm
<MikeT> but the last compaq i had with the same card 6.06 worked lovely with it
<htraki> North Bridge like Nforce3 or intel 845 or something?
<htraki> GPU?
<wimpies> oops : 96 MB Pent II 300 MHz (intel 440 Bx chips)
<htraki> That"s not much,no wonder X req least 128M as I know
* MikeT tells wimpies to try xubuntu
<MikeT> it uses xFCE so would probably fare better
<htraki> MikeT X server wont start at him
<wimpies> MikeT : can I run KDE on it or does it run another Window Manager
<MikeT> another wm
<wimpies> I think the X server runs because I saw an x and then a arrow cursor
<MikeT> but i had FC with xFCE running on a 133mhz with 64mb of ram
<robert_> does anyone have any issues with kcontrol not loading applets due to 'language pack' problems? :/
<htraki> try to switch to english first
<robert_> how would I do that? o_o
<htraki> Kcontrol does not start
<htraki> which lang pack installed?
<robert_> how do I tell?
<htraki> dpkg -l | grep lang
<wimpies> On my desktop pc I want the OpenGL screensaver (which works when I press TEST) but I get this monochrome 'X' saver
<thomas_> test
<wimpies> where does it come from
<robert_> htraki: what am I looking for?
<htraki> language-pack-kde-en
<htraki> 4 example
<robert_> ah
<robert_> I don't have a kde language pack installed
<htraki> but U run KDE desktop?
<archangel_> hey, what can I do to play dvds?
<robert_> yeah
<robert_> I do
<robert_> I apt-got it
<archangel_> I  have Dapper
<htraki> U should least install english lang pack
<htraki> and the base
<robert_> well, that might be my problem
* robert_ apt-gets language-pack-kde-en
<robert_> hm
<robert_> why do I get perl locale errors?
<htraki> apt get language-support-en
<teledyn> robert_: maybe you don't have the LC variables set?
<htraki> the default is C
<robert_> LC_ALL = (unset)
<teledyn> robert_: try dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<htraki> arcangel install kaffeine or kmplayer with mplayer
<robert_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<robert_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<robert_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<htraki> if U use KDE
<htraki> robert install locale
<teledyn> robert_: apt-get install locales localeconf
<dom> is there's a short command to list my basic system info?  somethign that would include my kernel version, kubuntu release, and kde version at the least?
<charly_> wenas
<charly_> hay alguien espaol?
<robert_> locales is already the newest version.
<htraki> liblocale-gettext-perl is installed?
<dom> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<TheGateKeeper> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<instructor> What's happening with Kopete?
<htraki> robert what did U do with your system ?
<instructor> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<fdoving> instructor: https://launchpad.net/malone/69494 - related to this?
<instructor> Yup
<wilman> when i start google video or youtube i can see the video's but i don't hear any sound
<iarwain> hi wilman,
<wilman> hi
<iarwain> try starting firefox with the aoss argument
<iarwain> i think it is like this: firefox aoss
<wilman> aoss argument?
<iarwain> in your terminal
<wilman> ok
<iarwain> try that
<iarwain> and if it works,
<iarwain> just add it in your .desktop file =)
<wilman> nope :(
<wilman> command not found
<htraki> wilman ARTS running
<iarwain> try sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<wilman> ooh it works
<wilman> firefox aoss
<BluesKaj> Does Flash work for any one here using edgy and FF2 on this site ?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmroaYVD_so
<iarwain> :)
<archangel_> why cant I play dvds?
<archangel_> I used too
<__osh__> color depth? gui to change that somewhere?
<iarwain> @Blueskaj: i can
<__osh__> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<archangel_> but now I can get to the rating screen if I'm lucky
<wilman> so firefox aoss in the desktop file
<iarwain> @wilman: jup, that should do the tric
<iarwain> k
<archangel_> thanx
<larson9999> BluesKaj: works here
<wilman> where is the desktop file:P
<htraki> it is hiiden
<htraki> hidden
<robert_> I still get the same stuff
<wilman> in a cave?
<BluesKaj> iarwain, ok ..how did you install flashplayer ...by synaptic or  dpkg-i  filedirectory/filename ?
<iarwain> @wilman: i don't really know what the correct name is, but the 'link' you click when starting FF :)
<wilman> ok iam gonna look
<iarwain> @BluesKaj: i used Automatix =) waaaay easier :d
<wilman> shortcut
<htraki> Bluekaj apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<BluesKaj> eeeeuuuww
<robert_> htraki: I'm still getting locale errors from perl
<BluesKaj> htraki,been there done that about 4 times ...it won' work for me
<__osh__> BluesKaj: Well known bug. Reported numerous time on launchpad.net
<htraki> Tell me what did U do With your system?
<teledyn> robert_: are they just warnings?
<LjL> !automatix | iarwain
<ubotu> iarwain: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<robert_> yeah, but it's annoying, as I get them every time I install software
<__osh__> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 <- among other places.
<wilman> arrr
<wilman> not working
<__osh__> BluesKaj: Looking at the same problem myself.
<iarwain> @wilmin: do you get an error? Or just no sound again?
<wilman> an error
<iarwain> what error?
<robert_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rQEXxo46.html
<larson9999> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wilman> KDEinit could not laund "aoss"
<iarwain> @wilman: don't know about that one, but it does work in a terminal?
<wilman> well i tried but it gave no error
<wilman> only nothing
<BluesKaj> FF doesn't crash , it just won't play Flash content ..tried the open with install command ...no luck there either ..totally stymied :(
<iarwain> how do you mean, 'nothing'?
<wilman> wait
<wilman> now it does something diferent
<iarwain> lol =) tell me if/when you get any errors
<wilman> can i paste here?
<wilman> or will i be kicked?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sloef_> Hi guys
<sloef_> Does anyone knows what gets initialised by the kernel after the USB?
<robert_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rQEXxo46.html <-- warnings I get every time I install a software package
<wilman> wilman@wilman-desktop:~$ firefox aoss
<wilman> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<wilman>   Major opcode:  143
<wilman>   Minor opcode:  3
<wilman>   Resource id:  0x0
<zorglu_> !baddevice | wilman
<ubotu> wilman: If you are getting errors similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<marcin_> hi can someone send me /etc/rc... from edgy 'cause i've deleted few without backup;/
<zorglu_> hmm not the same :) but maybe close :)
<wilman> thx
<lotfi> bonsoir
<sparrwork> is it normal for Adept to "freeze" when installing new packages until I click 'Details' to see the dpkg prompts its waiting for?
<zorglu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tm_T> sparrwork: I think yes.
<zorglu_> !locale | robert_
<ubotu> robert_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<wilman> nl
<abattoir> sparrwork: yes, adept can't handle interactivity in a terminal
<mariano_> hey guys, I was trying to install my nvidia drivers and the non generic kernel, and now I can't get a graphical desktop
<mariano_> can you guys help
<ayaa> how to edit other users menu ?
<sparrwork> abattoir: any suggestions other than adept?  ive used synaptic in debian
<abattoir> sparrwork: use apt-get/aptitude for packages which require you to accept/input something
<abattoir> sparrwork: you could use synaptic if you want
<TheGateKeeper> sparrwork: use synaptic I do
<sparrwork> ok, thanks
<abattoir> sparrwork: sudo apt-get install synaptic , should get it for you
<sparrwork> where might i find help with moving emails into my new thunderbird?
<abattoir> sparrwork: moving from where? another installation of thunderbird?
<Egi> hi
<Egi> erm ... how do i find out what graphic card i have ?
<robert_> and this is from kcontrol directly- http://rafb.net/paste/results/Wyoemr98.html
<Egi> cant find the right entry in /proc/...
<mhz> hi all
<v3ctor> Egi: lspci
<abattoir> Egi: try 'lspci -v' in a terminal
<Egi> thx
<mariano_> should I just reinstall it?
<mhz> I know I have asked this before but....my needs are still up: Anyone using OpenKiosk? (nodeview and openkiosk)
<Egi> yeah baby ... riva tnt 2 ^^
<sparrwork> abattoir: from another machine, originally from Outlook.  i imported from outlook to tbird on the old machine, so now ive got a tbird profile with all my emails in it on that machine as well as the original outlook.pst
<lotfi> bonsoir
<Egi> is there a way to play old dos / windows games without wine ?
<trappist> Egi: dosemu
<wilman> how to open tekst files from the console?
<abattoir> sparrwork:  http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_backup#Restoring_or_migrating_your_backed-up_profile might help
<lotfi> bonsoir
<lotfi> je cherche
<abattoir> sparrwork: it's windows specific though, basically just copying folders from the old profile into the new one should work
<trappist> !fr > lotfi
<Egi> trappist: and how about the windows games ?
<trappist> Egi: gotta use wine (or a wine derivative) for that
<mhz> cedega might be good option
<wilman> for tekst files?
<ypsila> und tschss
<zorglu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zorglu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zorglu_> well german is close to french :)
<Egi> ll
<Egi> i wouldnt say that
<Egi> if french is close to german ... than english ist almost the same language as german ^^
<sparrwork> abattoir: thanks.  had to do some shuffling of folders since a lot had the same names, but i got it
<abattoir> sparrwork: you're welcome :)
<robert_> most of that I've already done
<robert_> so why am I still getting locale warnings from perl?
<lotfi> kubuntu fr  !!
<teledyn> robert_: they're just warnings.  they can be ignored
<zorglu_> q. anybody running edgy can run 'kate' in a terminal and tell me if it see 'weird message' like ScimInputContextPlugin() or stuff of this kind ?
<gupta> can anyone help with changing ctrl+q = resume in wget?
<gupta> to something like ctrl+r
<trappist> gupta: I think ctrl-q comes from the shell, not wget.  not 100% sure there.
<gupta> trappist: so what do I add in my zshrc?
<zorglu_> yep, it is stopping the output
<trappist> you use zsh?
<zorglu_> some stty magic could change it
<gupta> trappist: ofcourse! :D
<zorglu_>        start CHAR
<zorglu_>               CHAR will restart the output after stopping it
<zorglu_> this is the part of stty to play with
<zorglu_> it was from man stty
<trappist> gupta: I dunno anything about zsh
<zorglu_> ok anybody running edgy and 1min to spare ?
<__osh__> BluesKaj: Still trouble with flash?
<zorglu_> 1. run 'kate' in a terminal 2. tell me if kate dumps 'weird message' on the terminal
<zorglu_> gupta: man stty, look at the start/stop stuff. type "stty -a" to see the current status
<gupta> zorglu_: Thanks.. trying..
<zorglu_> gupta: you run edgy ?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> how do i get the internet working in vmplayer?
<Ace2016> i installed it, restarted the computer and now what?
<gupta> zorglu_: No
<zorglu_> quite hard to have somebody typing 4letter in a shell
<zorglu_> gupta: ok toobad :)
<gupta> but stty was what I was looking for.. thanks
<gupta> Just need to modify it a bit
<abattoir> zorglu_: i'm running edgy, what do you need?
<abattoir> zorglu_: what do you mean by 'weird messages' ?
<zorglu_> abattoir: does kate dump its debug on the terminal ? like when launching 'kate' do you see stuff like 'ScimInputContextPlugin()"
<__osh__> zorglu_: No weird messages for me.
<abattoir> zorglu_: i get the regular bad device output... and then some scim related stuff
<francesco> hello
<zorglu_> abattoir: it was the simple version of 'dump the debug'
<francesco> @ll
<zorglu_> abattoir: ok thanks, it is what i wanted to know
<abattoir> zorglu_: i guess that's normal, you might see it w/ other kde apps too
<francesco> glxinfo
<francesco> name of display: :0.0
<francesco> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<francesco> what is taht?
<zorglu_> abattoir: yep some considere normal to dump their debug on the terminal in shipped software :)
<zorglu_> francesco: a weird message :)
<abattoir> zorglu_: it's useful ;)
<zorglu_> well it is their policies :) and i dont get it but im not here to argue :)
<francesco> have any hier knowlege of graphics acceleration
<francesco> on ubuntu?
<francesco> kubuntu?
<zorglu_> francesco: you likely have an issue with the graphic drivers. first determine if you have 'xv' using the 'xvinfo' command line
<exhale> what do you want to know?
<robert_> 0.
<robert_> yay- my keyboard's back together
<robert_> heh
<instructor> how do you get in contact with a maintainer?
<francesco> ok i check that!
<zorglu_> francesco: second, determine is glxinfo claim to be 'direct rendering'
<francesco> francesco@francesco-desktop:~$ xvinfo
<francesco> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<francesco> screen #0
<francesco>   Adaptor #0: "Intel(R) Video Overlay"
<francesco>     number of ports: 1
<ehird> how do i make antialiasing effect gtk apps? (text) :/
<zorglu_> francesco: then find out what is your graphic card using 'lspci' like something "lspci | grep VGA"
<zorglu_> francesco: you got 'xv' aka the 2d acceleration
<francesco> @zorglu_ have you see me message?
<Behi> hi
<Behi> right now I am in Kubuntu
<Behi> how can I format my fdd?
<zorglu_> francesco: glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'
<francesco> francesco@francesco-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep dir
<francesco> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<francesco> direct rendering: Yes
<Behi> it's mounted under /media/fd0
<zorglu_> Behi: play with 'fdformat', man fdformat to get the doc
<Behi> zorglu_: thx
<zorglu_> francesco: ok no idea about the 0x4b
<zorglu_> francesco: what about the 3d perf, are they ok ?
<francesco> vn
<francesco> francesco@francesco-desktop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<francesco> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Behi> zorglu_: thx
<Behi> zorglu_: it worked
<zorglu_> Behi: cool :)
<francesco> yes i use beryl and work perfectly
<zorglu_> francesco: cool then :)
<Behi> zorglu_: is this format standard? I mean can I read the floppy contents from withing Win XP then?
<francesco> but this message dont know, what is that
<francesco> ?
<zorglu_> Behi: i dont think there is any format on it :)
<zorglu_> Behi: fdformat just 'format', you need some mkfs on it to get a fat fs
<zorglu_> francesco: no idea about the 0x4b
<Behi> zorglu_: ok... then I have to go with FAT16 then, no?
<zorglu_> Behi: i dont remember that :)
<zorglu_> Behi: i havent used floppy in a while :)
<Behi> zorglu_: ok, thx a lot anyways :D
<Behi> :)
<Behi> me too!
<Behi> my XP exploded...
<Behi> and now I'm trying to repair it...
<zorglu_> Behi: you cant boot from a live cd >?
<Behi> zorglu_: I had installed the XP on a RAID-0
<Lars_G> Do you guys know the dvd has a broken package?
<Behi> now it's exploded...
<Behi> I am trying to reinstall it
<Behi> but I need a floppy with RAID-0 drivers :((
<Lars_G> Behi: I think thumbsrvt had raid support.... I think
<Lars_G> Why not use a livecd?
<Behi> Lars_G: I am now in Kubuntu LiveCD
<Lars_G> then you should be able to use raid-0, just load the module
<Behi> I want to download the driver files from shuttle.com and copy them to the floppy disk :(
<Lars_G> Ah ok
<Lars_G> good luck
<zorglu_>  Behi: http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialUsingDOSFloppies.html <- some info on the dos floppy + linux
<Lars_G> So. did you know the dvd has a broken package?
<Lars_G> :D
<sloef> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30078/ ... can anyone tell me why edgy (2.6.17 kernel) won't boot ... it stops after USB initialisation. (I've pasted the 2.6.15 dmesg)
<Lars_G> And it kills my apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lars_G>  /pool/main/f/foo2zjs/foo2zjs_20060625dfsg-2_i386.deb  fails MD5Sum :'(
<zorglu_> Lars_G: hmm seems more like a corrupted dvd
<MeTa> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lars_G> And I've had torrent check the checksum against the .torrent file, so it's the original dvd that must be wrong.
<Lars_G> zorglu_: Nyet, I had torrent check all the blocks against the checksum in the .torrent file three times. they all match
<zorglu_> yep but you boot on a dvd disk :) and this one could be corrupted :)
<zorglu_> is there a hash check on the dvd ?
<Lars_G> eh? no I do not boot on a dvd disk.
<Lars_G> there is NO md5 sum provided on the whole dvd by kubuntu
<Lars_G> AND, the .torrent file includes checksum for every block, and they all pass, so I have a good copy of the original image
<zorglu_>   /pool/main/f/foo2zjs/foo2zjs_20060625dfsg-2_i386.deb <- where is this ? is this a dvd disk ?
<Behi> zorglu_: thx :)
<Lars_G> zorglu_: oh I see what you mean. Sure I'll tell k3b to check the physical against the image.
<Bubba_Gump> sandwich?
<Lars_G> I wonder, can I run apt-cdrom over a mounted iso?
<Lars_G> Hmm no more free cds for newest version
<Lars_G> I can live with that
<michael__> thats very bad
<Lars_G> Yes and no.
<michael__> ok you can also download it
<Lars_G> At least they don't overcharge as much as OpenBSD to use this to generate income. And they don't stop you burning copies of it once you have it.
<Lars_G> And you can download the isos, correct.
<Lars_G> And this way we ubuntu lovers are sure people busing shipit won't run the corp dry
<Lars_G> abusing
<michael__> i am a newbie ^^
<michael__> but i love it
<Lars_G> Welcome :)
<michael__> thx
<Lars_G> They should do a slightly reduced tri-pack with dvds for all three platforms. I think
<michael__> your meaning with xubuntu ....
<michael__> or only with the desktop?
<Lars_G> Well well well. It does seem it might be a dvd burnign problem.
<Lars_G> michael__: I mean Kubuntu for 386, 64 bit and ppc
<michael__> hi max
<instructor> Kuick Kuestion
<instructor> Is ksh still non opensource?
<Lars_G> korn shell?
<instructor> Si
<Lars_G> o.O
<instructor> O.o
<Lars_G> instructor: it seems to be pretty much open source
<instructor> what's the purpose of pdksh then?
<Lars_G> altrnatives?
<instructor> Why is it public domain if ksh is also public domain?
<sparrwork> kde system settings - Sharing...  i went into admin mode for the File Sharing page, now the panel is outlined in red (good) and scrolled down (bad) so i can only see the greyed out stuff (bad).  help?
<Lars_G> why not?
<Lars_G> btw open source != public domain, you know
<Lars_G> Anyhow, it seems ksh is under the cpl since 2000 so
<instructor> OK
<robin> hello, the icon on the speaker that opens up the mixer isnt beside the clock in the corner of my screen, any one know how to get it back?
<sledge_at_work> robin: hit alt-f2, type kmix, and hit enter.
<Lars_G> robin: alt-f2 "kmix" enter
<wildchild> why my amarok freezes when I click on a mp3 song (I recently upgrade it to 1.4.4)
<Lars_G> sledge_at_work: You type too fast.
<sledge_at_work> Lars_G: not fast enough. ;)
<robin> after that should kmixer start every time i boot?
<sledge_at_work> robin: It should have done that to begin with. If you turn off your computer properly (i.e. KDE remembers what programs you were running), it'll show up fine.
<smaggard> yeah
<robin> ok thx
<gupta> !gmrun
<smaggard> mine just loaded up kmix automatically
<ubotu> gmrun: Featureful CLI-like GTK+ application launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-2 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> I have a big problem
<ubuntu_> after upgrading to edgy
<Lars_G> !upgrade | Lars_G
<ubotu> Lars_G: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<ubuntu_> from dapper, my system doesn;t start
<__osh__> ubuntu_: Don't we all.
<ubuntu_> ihaev installed something like heldback packages I think
<ubuntu_> and after that I have rebooted and system crashed
<ubuntu_> how to fix this
<Lars_G> wish me luck, I'm middle update
<Lars_G> ubuntu_: Your information is too vague to help
<smaggard> lol system crashed how to fix
<ubuntu_> Lars_G: ?
<smaggard> we need more
<ubuntu_> dont' install held back packages
<v3ctor> try booting to single user mode and doing anouther dist-upgrade
<Lars_G> ubuntu_: "system chrased" can describe thousands of things we need more details.
<ubuntu_> crashed, sorry
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> my   mistake
<v3ctor> crashed is also too vague
<ubuntu_> the kernel doesn't start
<smaggard> lol
<Lars_G> when the kernel doesn't start it should show a panic error, what does it say just before the panic?
<ubuntu_> v3ctor: 10x :)
<ubuntu_> I think it doesn;t panic
<wildchild> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubuntu_> python packages were removed from the system
<ubuntu_> when I installed the held back packages
<ubuntu_> and what is meaning of this held back packages
<ubuntu_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<MetaMorfoziS> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<MetaMorfoziS> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu_> so who can help me
<smaggard> ubuntu> reinstall ubuntu
<Lars_G> I pray I can compile a newer nvidia for edgy
<Lars_G> and make scim work
<Lars_G> Well at least I'm getting xorg 7.1
<mickael> Hello all. I was wondering, if I wanted to make an exact copy of my kubuntu  instilation with my profile and packages the way it is now on maybe a dvd to duplicate it on another laptop, what would I use?
<wildchild> how can I get the older version of amrok
<wildchild> now I have 1.4.4.
<wildchild> and couse it totall sux or only I have problems - it freezes after  Iclick on a song
<wildchild> I wanna get older one
<wildchild> I just don't know how to do that? Any ideas?
<PupenoR_> In what files should I set the prompt, PS1, ? /etc/bash.bashrc and/or ~/.bashrc ?
<mickael> xmms
<PupenoR_> wildchild: that can be done with some APT tricks, but it's not easy.
<wildchild> PupenoR_: I am listening as long as u have time
<PupenoR_> wildchild: I don't know how to do it, but you can check the APT manual.
<PupenoR_> wildchild: hold on a second.
<PupenoR_> wildchild: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<PupenoR_> wildchild: and don't forget to report your bugs to http://bugs.kubuntu.org
<slow-motion> hallo
<mickael> ??
<mattik> what's wrong in my ati settings? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30085/
<gaylord> is there anywone here who knows under KDE how to prevent all windows to get on top of sidebar when they are maximized ?
<Lars_G> Well, first warning, skkinput blocks Xorg from moving and symlinking /usr/X11R6/bin
<Lars_G> Wb zorglu_
<goliath23> gaylord: in the settings for the panel you can allow windows to overlap. maybe that setting is set?
<Lars_G> zorglu_: I wanted to tell you, that you where correct. I used apt-cdrom on the iso itself, and it works without a hitch, so the problem ocurred while burning
<zorglu_> Lars_G: cool :)
<gaylord> goliath23:  i d like to be abble to keep the sidebar not on top of all others but beiing abble to prevent windows to cover up the sidebar
<Lars_G> zorglu_: Btw where are you from?
<zorglu_> Lars_G: i live in france at the moment. why ?
<redone> hi: alsa sound work but i dont have sound in the system!! it's normal ??
<gaylord> so the maximum size equal the size of my screen less the size of the sidebar as for a top bar
<Lars_G> zorglu_: Your nick. It sounded like the kind of nick a spainyard might use
<zorglu_> Lars_G: hehe :) well i choosed it at random :) i change nick regularly :)
<Lars_G> zorglu_: Like Maybeso?
<Lars_G> it's a character from a sci-fi series
<zorglu_> Lars_G: at a point i was 'fred' then 'aliasfred' because somebody else wanted fred :)
<Lars_G> sci-fi book series that is
<zorglu_> but my firstname is not 'fred' at all :)
<Lars_G> :D
<Lars_G> well the upgrade seems to be working so far.
<Lars_G> But I'll double check packages before rebooting
<justin_> hi
<Lars_G> I wish someone would take the time I don't want to spend ( ;)  ) and recode mirrorselect-apt to be ubuntu friendly
<Lars_G> hi justin_
<justin_> hi everyone, this is my first time doing this
<zorglu_> Lars_G: keep a known-to-be-working live cd around
<justin_> im a noob at linux
<Bubba_Gump> tasty
<Lars_G> zorglu_: Eh good advice, specially now that I have none.. well I have one, for ubuntu 5.10
<Lars_G> But I've downloaded a cdrom iso for kubuntu edgy, I might burn it now
<Justin1278> does anyone know how to give Kubuntu a transparent look to it?
* Lars_G misses the days he carried a mini-cd live system around for machine repair
<Lars_G> trouble is these mini-cds scratch inside my koala in two days. lol
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> anybody need help?
<instructor> Me!
<ubuntu_> i'm at work right now and have nothing to do lol
<Justin1278> lol
<Lars_G> :)
<Justin1278> is there a way to give Kubuntu a transparent look?
<inteliwasp> Lars_G, well you could make a bootable flash drive
<instructor> how do I assess the performance of my system
<ubuntu_> xgl
<gaylord> nobody to help me ?
<ubuntu_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<ubuntu_> there ya go
<ubuntu_> i'll help you gaylord
<instructor> gaylord: what?
<skreet> So I installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install, latest everything. New loading screen comes up instead of kernel, etc. then black screen. I have to hit CTRL-ALT-F7 to get to KDM, it doesn't happen automagically, any ideas?
<Justin1278> oh i have heard of Baryl
<Justin1278> beryl*
<Justin1278> but i thought it was only for Ubuntu
<Lars_G> inteliwasp: A booteable pen drive just for rescue?? smart very smart. Problem is it will only work with machines that boot from usb, but it might work well..... thanks man, good idea
<ubuntu_> i'd recommend following the first page of the original xgl guide
<ubuntu_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubuntu_> just the first page^^
<Lars_G> ubuntu_: Why beryl over compiz on Xorg?
<ubuntu_> so that you can login to xgl as a different session
<ubuntu_> thats what i did
<ubuntu_> i run beryl on an xgl session and have normal kde on another session
<Lars_G> Anyhow, compiz makes stuff too slow for me right now. Maybe when I buy an FX 6800, but not now. :)
<ubuntu_> so that i can game in plain kde withoutslowdowns
<ubuntu_> yeah look what i just said about beryl^^
<Lars_G> ubuntu_: Now, that's smart. Once I finish restarting I'll check it
<ubuntu_> yeah
<Justin1278> wheredo i download beryl?
<Lars_G> Ok ncurses reinstalling
<ubuntu_> the only reason i did it was because i tried doing xgl compiz but then i got beryl and installed it on the xgl session
* Lars_G twiddles his fingers
<ubuntu_> otherwise games are extremely laggy
<Lars_G> Yeah ubuntu_
<Lars_G> I didn't knew I could use xgl selectively by session :)
<instructor> ubuntu_: how do I assess the performance of my system
<wildchild> If I wanna Install kubuntu by apt, what packages do I have to install?
<Justin1278> where do i download beryl?
<Trollinator> kubuntu-desktop
<wildchild> amarok, amarok-xine, amarok-desktop, any others*
<Lars_G> wildchild: afaik, "kubuntu-desktop" should be enough
<jende_> any dvd specialists in here 2nite?
<JakubS_> Lars_G: beryl (or compiz) works great even on integrated i915 chipset
<Lars_G> dvd specialists?
<JakubS_> and this is definitely not high-end
<Lars_G> JakubS_: sweet
<instructor> wildchild: kubuntu-desktop
<JakubS_> 'benchmark' plugin shows 60-100 fps
<Lars_G> Ok ok you've convinced me :P
<jende_> Lars_G: I've got quite a few dvd's (movies) and those I'd like to copy just in case the original will be f*** one day
<Lars_G> gah libpam beign replaced now
<JakubS_> now i got something weird: quake2 on software renderer - ~80fps, after switching to opengl 5fps
<Lars_G> jende_: Do you know that in many parts you can't legally backup dvd movies you own?
<JakubS_> and used this laptop to play enemy territory before
<Lars_G> JakubS_: ET? on a laptop? with what, an ATI Mobility?
<JakubS_> Lars_G: this means you don't own them.
<JakubS_> i915
<zorglu_> JakubS_: i got a laptop with i915 and i would like to try xgl to see, do you have a url on how to install it ?
<Lars_G> JakubS_: Correct, you own the physical dvd but you're only licensed to use the contents in certain manners.
<wildchild> if I wanna share with someone that have XP, samba is simple client to do that?
<JakubS_> zorglu_: better go with aiglx
<zorglu_> JakubS_: ok, any url for this one ? :))
<Lars_G> wildchild: Samba is the best but a little complicated to config, another quick option is to set an ftp server on the linux side
<JakubS_> zorglu_: you just need quite new xorg (7.1 i believe) and that's it
<JakubS_> and some composite manger - beryl works great for me
<wildchild> Lars_G: I wanna user on XP to see my documents
<Lars_G> wildchild: FTP would be a quick way, but if you will do this repeatedly, then configuring samba is a good investment.
<zorglu_> JakubS_: ok but i would a url for it :) googling for 'kubuntu aiglx' would do ?
<Lars_G> wildchild: there's a sharing app in the kde system config panel, that will help you configure samba a little less painfully
<JakubS_> maybe, but probably there is nothing for you to configure :-)
* Lars_G loves kde
<inteliwasp> how can i get ntfs to work on dapper? i only really need read acces but wirte would be nice if it is stable
<Trollinator> inteliwasp: STFW
<zorglu_> hmm ok so i will wait to test it
<Hikaru79> inteliwasp: have you tried simply mounting the partition?
<Lars_G> whathever people say about speed and eye candy.. yes it has a lot of that, but beyound that it has a LOT of confortable functionality too
<JakubS_> ntfs-3g is stable for both read and write
<h3sp4wn> Anyone use kaffeine for watching video's ? (was using codeine but it was annoying the screensaver kept on coming on during a film)
<Trollinator> inteliwasp: STFW and RTFM
* JakubS_ hugs kioslaves and url shortcuts
<h3sp4wn> does kaffeing have the same problem
<stamen> hi again
<stamen> my nick was ubuntu_
<stamen> so the linux has fixed himself
<Lars_G> stamen: there have been several ubuntu_ here, you're the one with the kernel crash?
<stamen> yes I was
<zorglu_> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Lars_G> great
<stamen> with the kernel crash :)
<Lars_G> good to hear it fixed :)
<stamen> so the system has fixed itself
<Lars_G> Good for it!
<Lars_G> :D
<stamen> yes very good :)
<stamen> I was ver concerned
<stamen> adn egtting angry
<Lars_G> Ok I will keep upgrading, see you all.
* Lars_G bows
<stamen> but afteer the second restart the system run
<stamen> bye for now
<wildchild> I've installed amarok, kubuntu-desktop and when I click on Amarok app it is loading for 15sec and then dissaper
<wildchild> it doesn't open
<JakubS_> try 'amarokapp' in console
<JakubS_> it may at least give you a clue
<wildchild> jakubS_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30086/
<JakubS_> that's all?
<wildchild> yep
<JakubS_> then it hangs, crashes or quits?
<zorglu_>  q. is there a way to prevent amarok from sending all my info to last.fm ?
<wildchild> crashes
<wildchild> when I click on a song
<jende_> !libdvdread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende_> has anyone of you k9copy on edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> !info libdvd
<gupta> filelight should as default in kubuntu!!
<ubotu> Package libdvd does not exist in any distro I know
<Admiral_Chicago> !info libdvdread
<h3sp4wn> !info libdvdread3
<ubotu> Package libdvdread does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> libdvdread3: library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> h3sp4wn: thanks
<JakubS> new thing learned: removing i915_dri.so when running X+AIGLX is bad for stability :-)
<justin_> hello
<justin_> can somebody help me with Beryl?
<Admiral_Chicago> justin_: #ubuntu-xgl can a lot better
<justin_> thanks Admiral
<h3sp4wn> jende_: no and don't pm me
<jende_> h3sp4wn: sorry
<h3sp4wn> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Electrolyte> ....?
<mac_> beryl sounds too much like that stuff you have to drink so they can xray you
<Electrolyte> LOL, I never thought about that.
<mac_> Electrolyte, with that nick, i'd have thought you'd drink it for fun
<Electrolyte> Shut it :E
<mattik> How do I reinstall all packages with apt?
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: what do you mean reinstall?
<vertana> What do you mean "all packages"?
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you trying to do?
<mattik> I have cbroken Kubuntu
<plhardy> What do mean "How do I" :-)
<mattik> broken
<zorglu_> mattik: better to install it from scratch
<vertana> Ok try "dpkg-reoncfigure -a"
<vertana> reconfigure*
<mattik> synaptic and gcompriss don't work
<mac_> got a little scared on this install.  it kept locking up unitl i got linux-686 installed.  trouble was being fast enough to install it before the lockup :)
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: what do you mean broken, what happened that you / what did you do?
<plhardy> mattik: do you have an idea what actions did break your system ?
<vertana> Mattik, when you try to install stuff does it say something along the lines of "E: Cannot find package ____" ?
<mattik> plhardy: yes I tried to install XP, SuSe and Kubuntu in same computer
<mattik> no
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: you can do that, what happened that you think you broke Kubuntu
<plhardy> mattik:for XP, if it boot, then it can't XP install that messed up kubuntu
<plhardy> mattik:for Suse did you specify different partitions for root / usr / ... ?
<Admiral_Chicago> let's just let him explain what happened, not ask too many questions
<mattik> I mean / and /home
<Admiral_Chicago> tech support over load :P
<vertana> Ok mattik... did you install XP or Kubuntu first?
<mac_> the M$/suse merger is breaking installs already?
<zorglu_> !mbr
<vertana> Ms always has
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zorglu_> maybe of help
<mattik> The first XP, then Kubuntu and after this SusE and after the installing SuSe KUbuntu backs to fixing console and ask to fsck command
<Admiral_Chicago> mac_:nice
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: did you try sudo fsck -a
<mattik> no
<plhardy> mattik: order was fine, did you shared partition between Suse install and Kubuntu ?
<mattik> swap
<plhardy> this is fine then.
<mattik> was that error?
<mattik> Or why SuSe 10.2 broke my Kubuntu
<skreet> mattik: grub?
<plhardy> no excepting if you are using suspend mode (for swap), i just think you faced perhaps hd problems ?
<zorglu_> mattik: describe what you mean by 'broke'
<Trollinator> mattik: that doesn't matter much for Suse is better than Ubuntu anyway
<zorglu_> mattik: what is broken
<skreet> I should try SuSE some time
<skreet> I hear good things
<parph> better is subjective
<zorglu_> hmm amarok 1.4.3 got a bug in the osd
<mattik> SuSe recognize my hard disk as sata
<mattik> and they are hd
<Admiral_Chicago> zorglu_: whats the bug?
<zorglu_> i wish people aims more for stability and less for fancy feature
<Admiral_Chicago> Sata is HD, do you mean IDE?
<mattik> yes
<tito> some body can show the best repositories Universal and MultiUniversal ?
<vertana> zorg: get Amarok 1.44
<vertana> 1.4.4*
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: when it switch from one song to another, it display very shortly ( < 0.2sec) the previous name and then the new name
<parph> what do people make of that novell/suse/microsoft deal
<mattik>  I mean /dev/hda was /dev/sda
<tito> some body can show the best repositories Universal and MultiUniversal ?
<zorglu_> vertana: is this bug fixed ?
<parph> is it a deal with.....the Devil!
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo > tito
<vontux> is it possible to screw up "su" without screwing up "sudo" on the command line?
<vertana> I do not know, I never experienced that, but try the new version (they fixed ~100 bugs they said) and see if it is fixed.
<zorglu_> vertana: before i was running 1.3.9 and it didnt have this bug
<vertana> If not, then submit an official report.
<binary2k2> zorglu_: I'm running amarok 1.4.3 and don't have that bug
<Admiral_Chicago> zorglu_: did you check LP
<zorglu_> vertana: hehe :) did they say how many new bug were introduced ? :)
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<vertana> I do know that it doesn't bog down my cpu like 1.4.3 did ^^
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: LP ?
<Admiral_Chicago> lanchpad.not
<Bubba_Gump> amarok takes 800mhz i think
<Admiral_Chicago> net*
<mattik> this is error
<mattik> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=b0a4889e-afaa-488b-9fd7-8a20429d5f95'
<parph> is the latest kubuntu release buggy or is it a solid release all in all
<zorglu_> binary2k2: hmm ok interesting... maybe because i just installed it, maybe it require to reboot or something
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: edgy?
<vertana> I have a 2.1Ghz Athlon XP and Amarok used to take an unusually long time to load for me, but now it's fine with 1.4.4
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: nope i havnt
<max_> hi, is there a way to reinstall kubuntu and still keep all your files (mp3's, movies, etc)?
<Admiral_Chicago> max_: why do you need to reinstall+
<mattik> yes
<max_> i want to start over
<Bubba_Gump> yeah how is this done?
* Bubba_Gump awaits the wisdom :)
<plhardy> max_:yes that's why it is better to create two different partitions, one for system / and one other for /home all your datas are put on /home and this is not required to be formatted to be reinstalled
<max_> but i have a super small drive
<Admiral_Chicago> max_: any reason in particular
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: I thik I don't try more betas in this hardware :(
<plhardy> max_:have you already different partitions ?
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: edgy isn't a beta
<Admiral_Chicago> it's stable
<vontux> what are the command line commands for changing the password?
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: I mean SuSe
<plhardy> max_: copy all your data on a cd or a dvd ...
<max_> so there isnt a way to reinstall kde and keep files??
<LjL> vontux: passwd
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: oh well if i was you, i'd stick with kubuntu and maybe XP. i
<vontux> LjL, thankyou
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe XP
<Whitelighter> has any one else seen sector read errors when booting the livecd?
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: OK :)
<plhardy> max_:if you have alrready two differents partitions it is possible to reinstall the whole system without breaking data
<max_> since my drive is so small i only did one partition
<plhardy> max_:your are in shit then.
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: what's the error?
<Zaire> this is what this guy thinks sudo does <Shadow_mil> Zaire: because it will do things like set your config file to the root user, put your config files in /root and otehr bad stuff
<_Shade_> Whitelighter: it happens often for me... despite the cd is ok
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: Do you know how do I fix this error in filesystem?
<max_> nah, ill burn to a DVD
<max_> can someone recomend a good DVD burner?
<hume> hi...how do I start KDE from my xinitrc-script? with startx?
<Trollinator> max_ stwf
<hume> k3b?
<vontux> LjL: lets say that at some time I tried a passwd command, but didn't complete it, is it possible that it would prevent me from using "su" with my root password, but not screw up the root password for sudo?
<hollywoodb> hume: try startkde
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: i'm still not sure i know the error
<plhardy> max_: it is possible to just use apt tool to request adding or removing software, perhaps a full reinstall is not needed
<Trollinator> stfw i mean
<hume> exec startkde or just startkde?
<hollywoodb> max_: I've had good luck with NEC burners
<LjL> vontux: entirely possible, since they're two different passwords
<hollywoodb> hume: exec
<hume> ok
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: followed by hdc: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailSense=0x05 }
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: If I restart Kubuntu I come back in fix console
<skreet> Citrix for Linux = Happy
<max_> hollywoodb: can i get that in adept?
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: you said sudo fsck -a didn't work
<sparrwork> I installed kubuntu.  I ran OpenGL screensavers very nicely.  I did a package upgrade, and installed a few new things.  Two reboots later I notice my OpenGL screensavers are running software-ishly slow.  glxinfo says "Direct Rendering: no".  Help?
<hollywoodb> max_: if adept sells NEC burners i suppose you could but I don't believe it does... for software use K3B
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: it may be the the media is dammaged, scrached or something
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: have you tryed with another disk?
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: It gave error what you can see above
<plhardy> max_:get K3b this is good cd/dvd burner software
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: sudo fsck
<mattik> same error
<hollywoodb> does kubuntu ship with ipw2200 firmware, is there a packages, or do I need to get it from http://ipw2200.sf.net ?
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: I've tryed re-burning makes no difference, does it both on i386 and amd64
<mattik> Do I have to boot in livecd
<plhardy> mattik:sudo fsck /dev/hda1 ?
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: re-burning on the same disk, or a differnt one?
<Zaire> tell me how could sudo possible change a files ownership if your not using the chowm command lol
<Zaire> chown*
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: no
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: it only happens at one sector (repeats 8 times) but its different for each arch. Yes different disks and difference media suppliers
<mattik> plhardy: It runs in hdc2 thanks :)
<vontux> anybody every screw up "su" so that their password doesn't work for login, but it still works for "sudo"?
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: did you check the md5sum of the ISO image bedore you burn it?
<Zaire> Im just curious about that cause some guy in the ubuntu-xgl channel seems to think when you use sudo on gui configs that it writes ownership to root lol
<plhardy> mattik: you should run it on the root filesystem
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: and after it burned to?
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: checked the checksum both after downloading and after burning, both correct
<vontux> Zaire: are you refering to my question, or somebody elses?
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: hmm, then it may be a hardware issue
<mattik> plhardy: My root is /dev/hdc2
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: to me it seems to be related to the kernel in some way
<plhardy> mattik: then you are right
<Zaire> neither lol Im just wondering about what this ditz in the ubuntu xgl channel said lol
<mattik> thank you for help :)
<Zaire> he thinks that using sudo changes file ownership and permissions solely to root
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: that's also possible, maybe a driver issue or something
<vontux> Zaire: as in "sudo filename" and bam, only root file ownership? perhaps you should inform him otherwise
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: I haven't seen that error before myself so I don't really know how else to help here
<Zaire> yeps thats what he think and I tried to tell him it doesn't but he wont listen lol
<vontux> Zaire: send him links
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: hmm, strange thing is that is does it on both my dvd writer and my laptops dvdrom
<Zaire> dunno any lol
<parph> http://www.redhat.com/promo/believe/
<plhardy> Zaire: sudo gives root right to programs that are allowed, then they will use root rights to creates their files...
<Zaire> but that sure is an id10t error lol
<vontux> I wish I have some idea of what I did to screw up my "su" command
<Zaire> root already has rights to all files though
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: did that work?
<Zaire> so the statement is kinda redundant
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: maybe most people don't see the messages. it would normally be hidden behind the splash screen
<vontux> plhardy: any idea as to what I could possibly have done to screw up "su" so that it doesn't accept my root password, but so that "sudo" still does?
<plhardy> Zaire: if you do a sudo touch x, x will have root persmissions but of course if you do sudo x you will just run x...
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: yes but after fsck it gave same error 'UUID=b0a4889e-afaa-488b-9fd7-8a20429d5f95'
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: yeah, have you asked on the forums yet? you may get more answers there as more people will see it.
<Admiral_Chicago> ma
<Zaire> sudo is just a way to give a normal account temp root permissions from my understanding
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: seems like your fstab is gone bonkers
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: did you try booting into recovery mode?
<mattik> yes, it runs right
<plhardy> vontux: sudo passwd should help you to reset your root password
<mattik> but what I do after this
<Zaire> from my understanding the only time sudo can change permissions is in the event chown and chmod are used
<plhardy> vontux: su need a root password to work, sudo uses your user password...
<oceanis> im trying to install kubuntu dapper
<oceanis> i have win xp in this box
<oceanis> but when im trying to boot is says
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: no I haven't posted on the forum as yet. I did see a similar post by someone else, however there was no response. just trying to find it again.
<oceanis> cannot boot try cd 2 or update the bios
<oceanis> wtf?
<plhardy> Zaire: sudo script.sh can do it if script.sh contains chown, chmod or any script/programm that access permissions api.
<oceanis> i think theres no CD 2
<Zaire> but don't you have to use sudo more or less if you want to edit files like the xorg.conf or sources.list
<oceanis> anyone will help me
<Admiral_Chicago> oceanis: did you check your BIOS settings? not to update it but are you booting from the cd
<oceanis> yes im booting from cd
<oceanis> settings are
<Admiral_Chicago> mattik: paste your fstab
<oceanis>  CDROM - C - FLOPY
<Admiral_Chicago> oceanis: okay then i have no clue
<oceanis> so what to do
<oceanis> i tryit kubuntu and ubuntu dapper
<oceanis> no one want to boot
<gemidjy> back to dapper, phew, edgy is nightmare
<plhardy> oceanis: if possible checks md5sum of your cd to verify it was well burned.
<hollywoodb> gemidjy: howso?
<gemidjy> well, there were many anoying things
<oceanis> i cant understand you
<oceanis> im new in this
<gemidjy> hardware recognition, flash issues (which can't be passed to flash/adobe since It is ok with dapper), speed, stability, etc..
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: Any things show not running I boot recovery mode first
<DralaFi> hi. Kubuntu uses an initiramdisk.  Can I bypass this?
<Delphinus> i'm trying to google for the problem where your network interfaces do not load up at startup... and you have to ifdown then ifup them... but cant seem to find the topic, can anyone help me with this please?
<oceanis> so no one wants to help me
<mc_> hi guys,i have a problem with apt-get itrs trying to configure a package eacht time i install package,and it always fails,how do tell apt-get to let the package unconfigured?
<Admiral_Chicago> mc_: what package
<mc_> Admiral_Chicago: vmware
<LjL> mc_: show me your sources.list please
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Admiral_Chicago> mc_: edgy?
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: just booted up the livecd for 6.06.1 - that also did the same. it seems it happens just before the ISO 9660 Extensions: MS Joliet Level 3 message
<mc_> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<plhardy> oceanis: with what did you burn your cds ?
<oceanis> nero
<oceanis> but i tryed that cds
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: will the system continue to boot with the errors?
<oceanis> in other machine they worked
<Admiral_Chicago> mc_: vmware is having problems with edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on i'll help you out with a link
<plhardy> oceanis: ok, then if it is not the cd, this is either the cdrom or the bios/motheboard...
<mc_> Admiral_Chicago: i dont wont to get vmware running,i just want apt-get to ignore vmware
<Admiral_Chicago> mc_: http://mindwarp.net/?p=28
<oceanis> well bbl trying
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know if it'll help but i hope it does
<mc_> Admiral_Chicago: alright,thank you
<binary2k2> mc_: if you don't want vmware, then just uninstall it
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: yes it seems fine. Just not good to see a read error showing up. If it's a bug, it would be nice to get it fixed.
<mc_> binary2k2: but it is not yet installed
<mc_> binary2k2: apt-get trys installing it but it fails all the time
<mc_> binary2k2: and i dont know how to stop apt-get from trying
<LjL> mc_, can you paste your sources.list please? and the error apt-get gives?
<plhardy> vontux: did sudo passwd helped you ?
<DralaFi> Can kubuntu function with no initrd? (of course I know that Linux can work with no initrd)
<binary2k2> mc_: it may be installed, but not confugured, so you can try "sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware"
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: maybe you should put a bug report on launchpad.net
<Hawkwind> mc_: There was a huge discussion on the Kubuntu-users ML about this over the last 2 days where someone had the very same problem
<mc_> binary2k2: thank you very much,that did the trick
<binary2k2> mc_: great
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: yes maybe. will do some more investigation, see if I can dig anymore info up. Thanks for help.
<plhardy> DralaFi: i am intersted by answer to your question too, i would think no recent distro could work without initrd due to modules needed to recognize hardware...
<binary2k2> Whitelighter: sorry i couldn't help more, good luck with it
<m0ns00n> Ljl: Please refrain from making me private messages about your improper ettiquette.....
<Whitelighter> binary2k2: thanks
<sledge_at_work> Another annoying bug is when installing xorg-xserver, I sometimes get a window "The nice value has to be between -20 and 19." You click OK, and it comes back. You click OK again, and it comes back again. It actually doesn't go away at all.
<JakubS> DralaFi: if you compile your own kernel, suer
<JakubS> s/suer/sure/
* sledge_at_work is running 2.6.18.1 w/ edgy
<Hawkwind> m0ns00n: ??
<LjL> m0ns00n: sorry? you changed your nick to an away nick, AFAIK that's against the channel guidelines. you're at fault, certainly not i.
<sledge_at_work> :)
<DralaFi> plhardy, no all recent distros should work without initrd.
<Hawkwind> LjL: No it's not
<LjL> Hawkwind: i sent him !away some time ago
<JakubS> DralaFi: they would need at least drivers for all disk controllers compiled in
<[cf] nAWAY> re
<DralaFi> JakubS, yes I'm going to compile my own kernel, just wanted to know if kubuntu has something in the init procedure of the distro that absolutely requires that initrd was loaded.
<hollywoodb> http://soren.overgaard.org/writings/irc-away-message
<JakubS> DralaFi: nope, i use self-compiled kernel without initrd too (need it for proper suspend)
<DralaFi> JakubS, I've compiled so many kernels that I can't recall how many.
<DralaFi> JakubS, thanks very much.
<sparrwork> I lost 3D acceleration on my intel 865 a couple of reboots ago.  glxinfo says "direct rendering: no".  i tried manual "modprobe i810fb" and restart X to no avail.  hints?
<plhardy> JakubS: you manage to put all the drivers you wanted (sound, network, usb ... ) without modules ?
<JakubS> i use modules for non-essential stuff (pretty everything except for sata driver and root filesystem driver)
<tobias> how do i make the video player inside firefox load a reasonable amount of the video it is streaming so it is not like chopped up into pieces the whole video
<tobias> What I am wondering is how to set the buffer i believe?
<tobias> or something
<DralaFi> Also, anyone know how to test to see if 3d acceleration is supported by the intel 915GM chipset? I'm getting rubbish performance, and also have reason to believe that I'm only getting 7MB of video RAM for the GFX card (according to Xorg log).
<JakubS> glxinfo
<n8k99> is there anything i can do to get powermanager to recognize my battery?
<JakubS> i have i915 too and also noticed poor performance (15fps in enemy territory at lowest settings)
<JakubS> i remember it was much more several months ago
<DralaFi> glxinfo says direct rendering: yes
<DralaFi> but i have only 7mb ram for it??
<mattik> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30100/
<DralaFi> kubuntu's build of glxgears doesn't show frames per sec
<sparrwork> DralaFi: it shares ram with the sstem
<sparrwork> DralaFi: very annoying, that.  (no fps thing)
<JakubS> DralaFi: glxgears -printfps
<DralaFi> sparrwork, I know.
<mattik> I can't boot in recovery mode
<n8k99> powermanager cycles between battery removed and battery inserted - without any interaction on my part
<magicmike> Hi. Does jende hang out around here anymore?
<m0ns00n> LjL: Well, the channel isn't the only one I'm on
<DralaFi> sparrwork, I tried to make it use 64MB from system, but the xorg log seems to say there was mem allocation failure.
<gemidjy> I have both dapper and edgy cds, and I run Dapper, can I upgrade only KDE on Dapper, to kde 3.5.5 from edgy's CD ?
<m0ns00n> LjL: So either the rules will be bent or I'll just stop coming here
<DralaFi> hmm, 125fps
<sparrwork> DralaFi: could be worse...  my i865 ran great for one boot, now i dont have acceleration at all  :)
<JakubS> DralaFi: then it _really_ sucks, i get ~800fps
<JakubS> you can try LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxgears and watch for errors
<DralaFi> JakubS, 125fps maximised for 1024x768
<JakubS> ah, maximized
<sparrwork> dont maximize it
<sparrwork> no one can duplicate your data
<sparrwork> the default size is the reference point
<DralaFi> ok, trying again
<sparrwork> i get 800fps in glxgears, thats software on a p4 2.8ish
<parph> i'm thinking of trying out kubuntu for the first time. Is there anything I should know about the latest release?
<JakubS> sparrwork: also i915?
<sparrwork> hardware glxgears should get 2000+ on shitty OLD 3d accelerators, like a riva tnt
<sparrwork> JakubS: i865 for me
<sparrwork> parph: no more than about any other release
<JakubS> well, i remember getting >2000 (or was it >4000?) on geforce2mx
<sparrwork> yeah
<DralaFi> JakubS, sparrwork: ~930fps on i915GM, centrino 1.7MHz
<sparrwork> modern hardware will spit out bazillions of frames when your drivers are working
<JakubS> so your results are comparable to mine
<JakubS> hell with glxgears, i want my quake2 with more than 5fps!
<sledge_at_work> I'm only getting ~400fps with fglrx and mobility radeon9600 :(
<mc_> JakubS: you need to set up dri
<gemidjy> sledge_at_work: lucky you got so far
<mc_> get a good gfx-card www.nvidia.com,nvidia driver support rocks
<gemidjy> sledge_at_work: try using the free 'ati' driver, not that will increase the fps dramaticly but it will be free anyway, and sometimes it is better, yes
<JakubS> mc_: gladly, i wonder how will i stick it into my laptop then though :-)
<sledge_at_work> gemidjy: Does the free one support 3d hw accel?
<gemidjy> anyone has RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro ?
<mc_> gemidjy: i had one
<gemidjy> sledge_at_work: yes
<JakubS> mc_: looks like dri is working, for example aiglx+beryl gives great results
<gemidjy> mc_: how's its support for *nix ?
<mc_> JakubS: strange
<sledge_at_work> gemidjy: how good is it though? ;)
<mc_> gemidjy: its great,you hast have to use the legacy drivers
<JakubS> very, most strange is that i remember games actually working ok several months ago
<gemidjy> sledge_at_work: as I said, not drastic diff but better if u ask me
<JakubS> i guess it is time to check it with some livecd
<mc_> gemidjy:  i could watch nice movies with my Riva TNT 2 Ultra,on my amd k6-2 300mhz
<mc_> gemidjy: xv is supported
<[cf] nAWAY> re
<parph> can i have kubuntu take over using my current home directory? I have another distro now and was wondering if I could use the same home directory without problems
<chx> what's the easiest way to NAT? I have an incoming cable, and two Ethernet cardds
<parph> Like all my kmail files and my konquerer bookmarks are in there
<bigleon> Hey
<[cf] nightrid3r> parph: is youre /home on a separate partition
<parph> yeah
<[cf] nightrid3r> then you can :)
<parph> nice!
<bigleon> When ever your done helping Current Person, I was looking into knowing how I can play Conquer Strike on my Kubuntu OS
<nnn0> but you should move all he hidden files
<parph> how come nnn?
<nnn0> so it doesn't fuck up the kde
<nnn0> trhen after you have installed it
<parph> oh like delete every hidden file?
<nnn0> you can move back whatever you need
<parph> oh ok
<nnn0> no not delete, just move them to another dir
<[cf] nightrid3r> parph: just install with manual partioning and use the old partitions and format everething except /home
<parph> the only thing i'm worring about is losing my bookmarks and mail files
<dmhouse> Hi guys. Which package should I be looking for to install the PECL PHP extension program? Searching Adept yields nothing.
<parph> does kubuntu use a root account or does it use that other method I can't remember
<binary2k2> sudo
<plhardy> parph: copy you old home user directory to another directory (or tar.gz'ip it) to able to recover it if any problem occur.
<parph> ah sudo
<bigleon> So is anyone open to give service?
<mahognyy> hi, I had installed ubuntu, but want to try kubuntu, so I "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", I restarted and kubuntu login loaded, but then I come to the same old ubuntu interface?
<bigleon> Meh mahogny i think their busy i'm still waiting on support
<binary2k2> mahognyy: you have to choose KDE from the login menu
<bigleon> or not.
<mahognyy> where I type login/pass?
<chx> how can i make Beryl run instead of kwin?
<bigleon> I have a Question, I was trying to figure out how to play Microsoft games, on Kubuntu. (Counter Strike and Age of Empires)
<binary2k2> mahognyy: same place as you normaly do, just choose KDE from the session menu
<binary2k2> bigleon: have you tryed wine?
<bigleon> I looked at it. But it was confusing and i wasn't sure what to do
<bigleon> I'm rather new to linux Envrioment
<mahognyy> don't know about a seession menu
<mahognyy> thought first time I try this
<mahognyy> I'll reboot and see what I get
<mahognyy> thanks
<bigleon> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb I'm wanting Wine on this page correct?
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<bigleon> It has these two types called Ubuntu Dapper and Ubuntu Breezy and i i'm not sure which to pick. sence i'm using Kubuntu
<binary2k2> bigleon: yeah, or you could install wine from Adept or Synaptic
<minterior> hi!
<bigleon> not a clue what Adept or Synaptic is XD
<bigleon> I found adept
<bigleon> i'm running program now
<binary2k2> bigleon: they are package managers, if you click on the  K-menu, then go to System and click on Adept
<binary2k2> bigleon: oh, :P
<binary2k2> bigleon: in there, search for wine
<bigleon> nothing game up
<minterior> I have a problem with my directory's names. I've just installed kubuntu edgy eft (a new install) and now I see wrong some directory names with special chars like 
<bigleon> came*
<ryanakca> since system settings' monitor & display is broken, how do I change the screen resolution without restarting X?
<minterior> my before locales where iso-8859-1 and now are utf-8
<minterior> what should I do to arrange that?
<binary2k2> bigleon: you need to enable the universe repositorys
<binary2k2> bigleon: I'll find you the help link with info on that
<sparrwork> I installed kubuntu and had working OpenGL rendering, fast OGL screensavers.  A package upgrade (small) and a couple of non-critical package installations later i reboot a couple of times and now no 3D acceleration.  Where should I look to find the problem?
<ninnghizidha> Hello. Got two gestions reguarding kde. How can i cahnge from GDM to KDE?
<bigleon> Alright
<binary2k2> bigleon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<OOD> ninnghizidha: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Display_Manager:_Switch_Between_GDM_and_KDM
<binary2k2> bigleon: you enable the universe repository, click Fetch Updates, then search for wine again
<Lars_G> I must report that Kubuntu edgy works like a charm so far
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot!
<minterior> I have a problem with my directory's names. I've just installed kubuntu edgy eft (a new install) and now I see wrong some directory names with special chars like 
<minterior> my before locales where iso-8859-1 and now are utf-8. what should I do to arrange that?
<minterior> were
<OOD> ninnghizidha: np
<Lars_G> minterior: There's a tool to recode file names to new locales, but I forgot the name
<kjcole> Hi,  anyone familiar with korganizer?  It's misbehaving for me under Edgy.  (Was fine under Dapper.)
<Lars_G> minterior: You can search "locale" in freshmeat to see if you find it. Sorry :(
<minterior> Lars_G: mmmmm, ok thx!
<fdoving> minterior,lars_g you can try 'utf8-migration-tool' (that's the package name).
<Lars_G> fdoving: Ah good advice
<Lars_G> I might try to go utf-8 too
<Lars_G> soon
<JakubS> hm, i somehow managed to get enemy territory to run faster (~30fps instead of ~15fps)
<bigleon> binary2k2 Once I down load the file from Adept will it auto install it for my use?
<Lars_G> JakubS: Tell me how
<bigleon> Or is there Further Configuration?
<binary2k2> bigleon: yes, it will set itself up
<Zaire[AFK] > what sources do you have to add for restricted formats?
<JakubS> i added Option "VideoRam" "32768" to xorg.conf but log says it is ignored anyway
<bigleon> So with wine My computer should be set for playing windows games?
<JakubS> so i have no idea why it is now faster :-)
<binary2k2> bigleon: It will work with some, but not all
<minterior> fdoving: oooooooh, great!!! thank you very very much! xD
<JakubS> still 5fps in quake2 though :-(
<minterior> I've already installed it :P
<instructor> Hmm I can't get X to start
<binary2k2> bigleon: the best way to get all the games working is, sorry to say, use vmware or qemu to start windows in a virtual machine
<bigleon> Are those also provided by Adebpt?
<soulrider> !teamspeak
<bigleon> adept*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> damn
<soulrider> anyone here uses teamspeak ?
<soulrider> i cant get my sound working
<binary2k2> bigleon: vmware-player is
<bigleon> on windows XD
<bigleon> kk thanks binary.
<binary2k2> bigleon: you'll need a windows inatall CD to install windows in vmware
<bigleon> I have a compaq, it has a recovery consle of windows in a 5gb partion. will that work?
<binary2k2> bigleon: probably not, i haven't tryed to use a partition to install windows in vmware
<JakubS> heh, it is time to stop fooling around with xorg options and enjoy some enemy territory :-)
<bigleon> Hmm Do i need Pro or Home ED windows? I know i got a pro disk around here some where XD
<binary2k2> bigleon: either will work
<bigleon> Thats good. I'll try using that partition just for tests sake :D.
<bigleon> and get back to ya on possible success
<Bubba_Gump> mmm
<Bubba_Gump> mash potatoe
<binary2k2> bigleon: I found a help page that you may find useful here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMWarePlayerAndWindowsHOWTO
<bigleon> Thanks, I'll bookmark it :D
<Zaire[AFK] > ummm how do you enable restricted formats in edgy?
<bigleon> Another question
<bigleon> wait nvm
<bigleon> Wait nvm again
<binary2k2> Zaire[AFK] : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<bigleon> Alright
<bigleon> Question is I'm trying to find my C:/ folder to make my way to progrmas folder
<bigleon> and err i can't find it
<Zaire[AFK] > yea Im on their and none of the stuff is recognised by apt
<kjcole> Anyone know why korganizer's reminder daemon taskbar icon no longer opens korganizer?  (Worked in Dapper.  Doesn't in Edgy.)
<Zaire[AFK] > I enabled the restricted main backports to
<binary2k2> bigleon: is the partition mounted?
<bigleon> Explain
<bigleon> kubuntu has its own partition
<bigleon> i got a 160 and gave linux 75 Gb's of Free space
<bigleon> it made like 3 partitions a "swap" and a root and something else
<binary2k2> bigleon: is the windows partition mounted (so you can browse it)?
<bigleon> not sure.
<binary2k2> Zaire: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<instructor>  can I just remove a XAuthorityfile and It will be recreated?
<bigleon> The game installed to my Linux Partition
<Zaire> yes I enabled the universe-multiverse backports
<binary2k2> bigleon: look in /media and the subdirectories
<instructor> I can't get a GUI Login
<binary2k2> Zaire: did you update apt then "sudo apt-get update"?
<Zaire> yeps
<bigleon> it wasn't there
<binary2k2> Zaire: if you search for "libxine-extracodecs" what do you see?
<Zaire> don't know how to search
<binary2k2> bigleon: do you know what partition the windows one is?
<bigleon> Sorry about that it crashed me
<binary2k2> Zaire: apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs
<bigleon> partion has only been formated with NFTS and its Partition 2
<instructor> How doI debuga missing X server?
<bigleon>  "/home/bigleon/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Valve"   could this be important to finding location
<bigleon> yeah i found it now :D
<bigleon> i'm gonna try and run program
<binary2k2> bigleon: ok
<binary2k2> Zaire: did you try the search command?
<Cyron> Can someone help me with Kmail?  Using an IMAP account, the filters are working fine when I first open the program, but they don't apply on the periodical updates from that point on
<bigleon> Alright it kicked me and unlogged me
<Zaire> yeps nothing happened cept I dropped down a line
<Cyron> What am I missing
<Cyron> ?
<bigleon> so i had to log in when trying to use cilent. It first tried to launch in GL mode then tried again in software mode. Should I consider this game un play-able then?
<binary2k2> Zaire: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<binary2k2> bigleon: it may be, what game is it?
<bigleon> Counter Strike 1.6
<bigleon> if anything i can just go install windows on my other partition and set it up there
<Zaire> binary2k2:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30108/
<binary2k2> bigleon: it may be easier that using wine
<bigleon> i think i'll go ahead and do that
<bigleon> Thanks Binary.
<binary2k2> bigleon: np
<max_> i was trying to backup my files and i noticed my HD is full but i only have 2 gig of files, can KDE really take up the other 4.5gb on my drive? or is somthing wrong ther
<max_> e
<parph> downloading kubuntu dvd
* parph and there was much rejoicing
<binary2k2> you need change the line with ..."edgy universe" to have "edgy universe multiverse"
<binary2k2> Zaire: so change it to "deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse"
<max_> i was trying to backup my files and i noticed my HD is full but i only have 2 gig of files, can KDE really take up the other 4.5gb on my drive? or is somthing wrong there
<Zaire> you mean the backports?
<binary2k2> Zaire: no, on the main "edgy" one
<Zaire> you mean edgy universe ?
<binary2k2> Zaire: yes
<binary2k2> Zaire: add "multiverse" to the end of that
<binary2k2> Zaire: so it look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30109/
<Zaire> k I changed it and its still not letting me grab them with apt
<binary2k2> Zaire: did you run "sudo apt-get update" after?
<Zaire> ah nvm there it goes
<Zaire> thanks
<binary2k2> Zaire: no problem :D
<DralaFi> I can't ping from kubuntu to my desktop, but I can if i boot windows on the same machine. Any ideas? Totally puzzled as to why this is happening.
<instructor> Don't have your network card turned on?
<DralaFi> i have it and its RUNNING and UP
<ryanakca> how do I re-enable ctrl-alt-num(+)/num(-)?
#kubuntu 2006-11-04
<Delphinus> DralaFi: in the konsole, type ifconfig and see if you card has an ip address  (look for eth0)
<Acc\Deny> anyone who has experience installation problems with 6.06 LTS on the Intel 845 display chipset?
<Acc\Deny> experienced*
<DralaFi> Delphinus, yes, I assigned it to 192.168.2.55
<Delphinus> can you ping anything else? the internet etc?
<Delphinus> router?
<DralaFi> Delphinus,  desktop <----> laptop  crossover ethernet
<Lars_G> What was the xgl WM someone mentioned in here not long ago?
<Lars_G> DralaFi: If he has firewire, it's tons of times more efficient than a crossover ethernet
<Delphinus> whats the IP of your laptop and your desktop?
<DralaFi> Lars_G, don't have firewire
<Lars_G> ok
<Lars_G> Gah what was the name of the wm!!!
<DralaFi> Delphinus, desktop 192.168.2.46  laptop 192.168.2.55
* Lars_G scratches his head
<Lars_G> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Delphinus> so you cant ping either way?
<DralaFi> Delphinus, correct
<Delphinus> sounds like a config error... check subnet masks?
<DralaFi> but when i boot windows xp on laptop, i set it's address to 192.168.2.155 and i can ping
<DralaFi> Delphinus, they should both be 255.255.255.0 afaik
<Delphinus> how is the 155 address assigned?
<Delphinus> yes
<DralaFi> manual
<Delphinus> there is winxp on desktop>?
<DralaFi> no winxp on desktop
<Delphinus> so you ahve winxp running on desktop, plugged via crossover into laptop dual booting?
<Acc\Deny> Intel 845, X startup failure, monitor turns off... Ctrl-Alt-F1 gives a prompt, but how do i Install from there?
<[cf] nightrid3r> Acc\Deny: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<hektik> what is the default root password for edgy after installing it ?
<Acc\Deny> [cf] nightrid3r: I want to install the whole kubuntu on HDD...
<[cf] nightrid3r> hektik: there is none, you have to set it
<hektik> where do i set it at
<TIger_IT> hektik: there is no root
<hektik> im tryin to open wlassistant and its asking for root passwd
<TIger_IT> hektik: so... when you will use SUDO ....the pass will be the same of your user
<DralaFi> Delphinus, desktop = linux, laptop = winxp, everything is ok and I can ping. desktop = linux, laptop = linux, no ping
<[cf] nightrid3r> Acc\Deny: hmmm and the live cd doesn't work?
<Acc\Deny> [cf] nightrid3r: Nope... monitor stops (like shuts itself off) after I see something like "starting X..."
<Acc\Deny> even Ctrl-ALt-BkSpc cant kill it :(
<TIger_IT> Acc\Deny:  there is some troubles with intel-video-chip s
<Acc\Deny> TIger_IT: I experienced X problems with Knoppix... buit changing the video RAM solved it...
<Delphinus> Acc\Deny: have you tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from console?
<Acc\Deny> Delphinus: nOPE. new to Kubuntu and its father Debain.
<TIger_IT> Acc\Deny: there are specific drivers to solve problems with Intel chips....
<Acc\Deny> TIger_IT: Any URL or google-strings in mind? :)
<Delphinus> Acc\Deny: that command just reruns the xserver wizard, so you can check resolutions and stuff, completely safe as it backs up your config file
<[cf] nightrid3r> Acc\Deny: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<TIger_IT> Acc\Deny: mmmm... let me see
<hw_> como eu configuro o som no kubuntu?
<TIger_IT> hw_: es en ingles aca!!!
<[cf] nightrid3r> hw_: english please
<Acc\Deny> Delphinus: ok will try that too
<TIger_IT> hw_: anda a #ubuntu-es
<TIger_IT> Acc\Deny: 915resolution.... can be
<campbch> :D gotta love multi-linguals.
<TIger_IT> campbch: ti piacce leggere italiano ?
<campbch> :( no
<DralaFi> Delphinus, I also checked that there were no iptables rules dropping icmp. tcpdump showed constant ARP requests from both hosts, but neither seemed to do anything else.
<campbch> i speak spanish, english, and am learning japanese.
<campbch> i hear italian isn't so far off?
<felixjet> no
<felixjet> hw_
<felixjet> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<beemer> evening all - anyone know how to get a nforce 400 chipset working in edgy?
<thomas_> have u guys noticed that the kopete version which is available in edgy has a major bug?
<LeeJunFan> thomas_: and that would be?
<[cf] nightrid3r> beemer: install nvidia driver and set up in systems settings, then log out and restart X
<thomas_> LeeJunFan: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69494
<thomas_> it's not possible to connect to ICQ
<Acc\Deny> TIger_IT: trying 915 resolution
<beemer> [cf] nightrid3r: I have a pcie nvidia card running fine - what I'm missing is sound and ide/dvd dma
<TIger_IT> Acc\Deny: ok
<momal> how can i alt tab or have a work around to minimize full screen apps suck as tremulous
<momal> such*
<LeeJunFan> thomas_: I'm on icq with mine right now.
<[cf] nightrid3r> beemer: oh ok, that should be supported out of the box, try dmesg to see what the kernel thinks your hardware is
<thomas_> on edgy?
<LeeJunFan> thomas_: I've got a friend who hasn't been able to log on reliably, but off and on he can.
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<beemer> [cf] nightrid3r: i get a bunch of "unknowns" on lspci
<thomas_> which version?
<thomas_> kopete 0.12.3-0ubuntu1 <- 1 !!
<LeeJunFan> thomas_: 3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1
<thomas_> that's mine
<thomas_> i am not able to connect to icq.
<felixjet> anyone know a good manual to create shell commands?
<felixjet> i mean -> #!/bin/sh
<LeeJunFan> thomas_: my friend has had problems, but is able to get on icq most of the time.
<[cf] nightrid3r> beemer: thats strange it should realy detect all hardware, it does on my nforce4 machine
<beemer> [cf] nightrid3r: i have this board: http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=NF61V%20MICRO%20AM2
<[cf] nightrid3r> beemer: you seem to have a more recent mcp chip than i have, maybe thats the problem
<[cf] nightrid3r> beemer: check lsmod for snd_intel8x0
<beemer> [cf] nightrid3r: I tried modprobe of both intel8x0 and hda_intel - neither worked
<Acc\Deny> TIger_IT: From what i can initially gather, Ubuntu does not support 915 and its like a hack, with a right to burn out your hardware :)
<beemer> I did a sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 then tried to do aplay -l and got nothing
<momal> How can I alt tab or have a work around to minimize full screen apps such as tremulous
<[cf] nightrid3r> beemer: then it probably a kernel problem
<Acc\Deny> Plus it requires the "sudo apt-get install 915resolution". Modems have been a headache for me always on Linux :(
<[cf] nightrid3r> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Acc\Deny> 0_o
<Acc\Deny> !845
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 845 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acc\Deny> :D
<kdemon> is it possible to load Kubuntu from a live CD?
<h3sp4wn> kdemon: that is the normal installation method (I still think the old text install method is more robust though)
<Acc\Deny> thanx guyz
<kdemon> h3sp4wn,  I don't understand, I'm running kubuntu from the CD and I want to be able to boot from the harddrive, how do I install onto the hardrive?
<h3sp4wn> kdemon: There should be an install icon somewhere on the desktop
<h3sp4wn> (or maybe elsewhere)
<kdemon> hmmm, don't see any Install Icons.
<h3sp4wn> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<momal> How can I alt tab or have a work around to minimize full screen apps such as tremulous
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<rag> ubotu, is better than sysrescuecd?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is better than sysrescuecd? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> momal: just switch desktops?
<ChanibaL> hi, could someone help me with a permissions problem? if i use my main account there are no problems, but other users cannot access for example /dev/video0 (i know that i can chmod, but i want something permament)
<cpk1> what groups can use /dev/video0?
<thingy> ChanibaL, what's the user/group of the device currently? add your users to the group!
<ChanibaL> hm... not sure how to check the group (so lame...), but here's ls -al /dev/video0
<ChanibaL> crwxrwxrwx 1 root video 81, 0 2006-11-04 00:37 /dev/video0
<ChanibaL> (chmoded it)
<ChanibaL> it will return to something like 0700 or 0744 after reboot
<cpk1> that means the video group has permissions
<cpk1> add the users to the video group
<ChanibaL> omg, you're right, and i'm blind
<letalis> has anyone had trouble getting a tvcard that uses bttv and snd_bt87x to get sound under edgy?
<letalis> it worked fine in dapper
<niels_> can anyone tell me how to play mpg files i'm just using linux (kubuntu) for one day
<rag> please friends
<rag> katapult not start with alt+space on edgy, why?
<rag> is for friend laptop
<letalis> ChanibaL: i would look at information regarding udev
<thingy> rag, 1. Is this a normal Kubuntu installation? 2. Any error messages for Katapult in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<ChanibaL> ok, i'll reboot and check if it works correctly, one more thing, through - is there a console volume mixer? I mean a real console one that can be used in scripts, not the alsamixer
<letalis> how many people use this system at once ChanibaL?
<bonggnu> while printing a document (kpdf) the printer stop in 30th page. Checking dmesg says drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: on fire, it could be an edgy error?
<letalis> nvm
<letalis> lol
<thingy> ChanibaL, amixer
<ChanibaL> 1, but 2 profiles, one for me, one for others (it's also used as a tv)
<letalis> yeah the safest way is to add the user to the device group in question video
<letalis> yo shouldnt have to reboot if all goes well
<rag> thingy: yeah 6.10 with livecd not alternate, thx
<letalis> unix permissions usually take effect immediately
<ChanibaL> ok, thanks, hopefully it'll all work
* ChanibaL reboots
<cpk1> ChanibaL: you dont need to
<rag> thingy: i dont see .xsession-erros
<ChanibaL> i want to be sure, because the permissions have reseted on reboot
<cpk1> just do "groups" that will show your groups
<thingy> bonggnu, that fire message is just a way of the system to report that the printer reported an unknown status code and it doesn't know whats wrong with the thing.
<ChanibaL> plus i want to check if volume setting by amixer works correctly (i don't like the static sound from the tv card all the time i dont use tvtime)
<letalis> yeah youll need to use that command on the account in question
<archangel_> anyone using Edgy 6.10?
<thingy> rag, ps ax | grep katapult   (does it report katapult running?)
<bonggnu> i am using Edgy  archangel_
<thingy> rag, if it isn't running, then launch a terminal, enter "katapult" and see if you get an icon on the systray for it. Try pressing alt+space
<rag> thingy, there is
<archangel_> bonggnu: like it?
<archangel_> bonggnu: I'm trying to decide what to install on my parents pc
<maxime> how to compile firefox 2.0 ?
<maxime> ???
<archangel_> edgy or the dapper... hmmmmm
<maxime> dapper
<maxime> (6.06
<cpk1> edgy will get more app updates now
<maxime> i have just konqueror inot have firefox
<thingy> rag, paste the output of that ps grep command
<rag> thingy: im in other computer with irc
<maxime> how to compile .tar.gz
<rag> thingy: ok , ps say me katapult -session 10d9d etc...
<rag> maxime, first tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<cpk1> maxime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<maxime> ok
<cpk1> maxime: that page will walk you through it
<maxime> thx
<rag> maxime: second maybeconfigure, then make and make install
<maxime> bye
<thingy> rag, use the ps command to find the pid of the katapult process and kill it using "kill -9 pid" and then start katapult again...does it work then?
<cpk1> always ask politely for something to die first
<cpk1> then if it still is misbehaving then use -9
<edgar> alguien sabe como instalar codes a kubuntu
<archangel_> hey has anyone put pics on their ipod using amarok?
<rag> thingy: start katapult with root o normal user?
<thingy> cpk1, politely is prob. not the right word...gracefully would be better :-)
<thingy> rag, yes
<archangel_> ipod anyone?
<cpk1> sure i'll take one archangel_
<rag> thingy: root?
<thingy> rag, with a normal user acount
<thingy> swap/acount/account
<rag> thingy: sorry its true
<rag> thingy: nothing :(
<thingy> rag, run "xmodmap" from a xterm window and does it say mod1 = ALT_L or ALT_R ?
<thingy> rag, in fact and easier test...run the Konsole app and press the Alt key once and press down arrow once...does it open a menu?
<rag> thingy: ALT_L
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<rag> thingy: but nothing , no left no right alt!!!
<eaglehawk> can anybody help me with alsa sound for laptop
<thingy> rag, so pressing alt key and then down arrow in console doesn't bring up a menu?
<eaglehawk> edgy release!
<rag> thingy: yeah , of course, its working
<eaglehawk> can anybody help me with alsa sound for laptop
<rag> thingy: but alt+space, i try change it other shortcut but katapult gui not appear for me...
<thingy> rag, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286874&highlight=katapult
<rag> thingy: ok thx, time to sleep :)
<rag> thingy: thx! bye
<thingy> rag, c ya
<thingy> eaglehawk, whats the alsa problem with the laptop?
<thingy> eaglehawk, whats the laptop make/model as well?
<archangel_> hey how difficult is it to set up dsl with kubuntu?
<archangel_> is it automatic like a cable modem?
<xsacha> dont see why it wouldnt be as easy as doing nothing
<felixjet> in shell scripting. how i can tell script to manage a "$2-" . i mean, till $2 to final. ?
<archangel_> I have never had to set up the internet with linux, its always worked out of the box
<xsacha> me too, except for wireless.. i had to use a windows driver for my wireless card
<Search4Lancer> alright, why is it that I can't upgrade to Edgy?
<Search4Lancer> I was expecting the "full upgrade" or whatever button in Adept to be enabled, and it's not
<thingy> SeanTater, Adept cannot do dist upgrades!
<thingy> sorry wrong person
<thingy> Search4Lancer,  Adept cannot do dist upgrades!
<Search4Lancer> I could've sworn it could..... okay, then, how do I do a dist upgrade!?
<rag> thingy: nothing, well time to sleep
<rag> thingy: sr anderson wake up tomorrow :)
<thingy> Search4Lancer, look at the Upgrading from 6.06 LTS section over here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<Hawkwind> !upgrade | Search4Lancer
<ubotu> Search4Lancer: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Hawkwind> Search4Lancer: You really should follow that URL there instead
<felixjet> in shell scripting. how i can tell script to manage a "$2-" . i mean, till $2 to final. ?
<thingy> felixjet, are you talking about command line parameters?
<felixjet> yes
<felixjet> well no
<felixjet> its like if i put: ./dl 010.jpg A new Photo
<thingy> felixjet, if you want to get $* without the 1st parameter, you will need to save $* to a var, and use string manipulation to remove the 1st parameter
<felixjet> ths script do: mkdir $2- | wget url$1
<thingy> felixjet, there are librarlies and functions avail on the net which do this for you already
<thingy> so no need to code the function again
<felixjet> any word to search for ?
<Hawkwind> felixjet: You could also ask in #Bash
<felixjet> thanks
<felixjet> ill do :)
<DralaFi> i've not played any flight sims in a while. Does anyone know of any good linux ones (except FlightGear, I know of that one)?
<thingy> Danker, http://www.happypenguin.org/show?ACM   http://www.happypenguin.org/show?FACHODA%20Complex   http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Flying%20Guns     http://www.happypenguin.org/show?GL-117 and tons more at linux game tome
<thingy> dang wrong persons AGAIN. stupid auto completion
<thingy> DralaFi,  http://www.happypenguin.org/show?ACM   http://www.happypenguin.org/show?FACHODA%20Complex   http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Flying%20Guns     http://www.happypenguin.org/show?GL-117 and tons more at linux game tome
<DralaFi> thingy, thanks, I'l; have a look at them. I've tried GL-117 a while back, didn't like it. Don't recognise the others. Thanks
<larson9999> i told my son we can buy new games when he's played all the free ones there :)
<DralaFi> larson9999, LOL
<thingy> larson9999, you horrible malfunctioning parental unit! :-)
<larson9999> :)  actually, there are some good quality games there.
* DralaFi sighs
<DralaFi> might just get flightgear again
<max_> can someone help me with wine?
<thingy> max_, drink moderately!
<Hawkwind> max_: Have you tried in #WineHQ ?
<shadowhywind> hay is anyone else having azureus problems?
* Hawkwind Doesn't use that resource hog, azureus
<shadowhywind> i am having nothing but problems with it trying to download edgy 64 dvd
<max_> haha, no on is alive in that channel
<thingy> max_, they all don't drink moderately! :-)
<Hawkwind> max_: They will be, gotta have patience
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Have you used engage recently ? Is it still broken ?
<smaggard> hiya pals!
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I've never used it.  It's no longer maintained
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I have never used it either - was it never an official part of e17 ?
<Kjoo> anyone knows where I can  find a deb package for Klear ? it is a dvb application for kde
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: It was, yes.  There is both a module and stand alone version.  The module version is going away as it'll be replaced by something soon.  The standalone might still work but it's going away too soon
<matthew> kubuntu seems to have improved in 6.10
<Kjoo> anyone knows where I can  find a deb package for Klear ? it is a dvb application for kde
<Hawkwind> Kjoo: No need to repeat yourself every minute
<smaggard> Kjoo> ive never heard of it or used it
<Kjoo> I am frustrated i spent hours searching for a package and couldnt
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: But there is going to be something similar before release ?
<Kjoo> how come thereis none for kubuntu :(
<manwithaface> Kjoo: google Klear .deb
<Kjoo> I did
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Possibly, hard to tell as noone really likes engage or what it does it seems
<manwithaface> any .deb will install in Kub
<Kjoo> all sorts of searching
<shadowhywind> kjoo http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all&keywords=klear&sourceid=mozilla-search
<shadowhywind> *sorry didn't think that was that long*
<OOD> manwithaface: not true
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I don't really know much about it (other than a few things I have seen where people are saying how good it is)
<manwithaface> OOD: i meant generally
<smaggard> i like kubuntu :D
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Those people that said that are on crack then.  Engage is horribly coded hence why it's no longer supported
<manwithaface> OOD: every deb I have installed works great
<smaggard> same here
<Kjoo> thats not what i am searchging for
<Kjoo> the klear i want is not a the klearlook style for kde
<OOD> some debian debs i tried did not work, debian and ubuntu debs are pretty incompatible atm
<Kjoo> it is a dvb app, distros have it
<Kjoo> cant find one in deb
<Hawkwind> Kjoo: Do you have the source ?
<manwithaface> you can use alien to convert from RPM
<_rnz-> COLORADO SPRINGS, Colorado (CNN) -- The Rev. Ted Haggard, who is Republican and a devout supporter of President Bush, resigned as one of the nation's top evangelical leaders, admitted Friday he had contacted a male prostitute for a massage and bought drugs from him.
<_rnz-> oops
<Kjoo> no
<momal> cpk1: how alt+tab keys wont work... and any key combo to change desktop doesn't work :(
<justin> hello
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: If it is horribly coded I will steer clear (but it is amazing how much stuff people love is coded badly)
<Kjoo> but there should be a deb
<Hawkwind> Kjoo: Find the source and build one
<Hawkwind> Kjoo: Not necessarily.  It's probably either really old and unmaintained, or too new that noone has made a deb package of it
<manwithaface> make sure you have build-essential first
<justin> Is there somebody available to help me?
<Kjoo> I have ubuntu and building from source will requires alot of install
<manwithaface> justin: whats the question?
<Hawkwind> justin: Ask your question
<Kjoo> kde headers and alot of stuff
<smaggard> just> what kinda question is that
<LjL> Hawkwind, actually there's a dapper .deb that shows up as second google hit. i mentioned that, but
<justin> i have lost the multi desktop switcher in my taskbar
<Hawkwind> LjL: Where ?
<justin> how can i get it back?
<xsacha> how can i get the default xorg.conf off the live cd without rebooting.. there's no xorg.conf file on there
<hollywoodb> justin: right-click the panel -> add applet ->
<justin> ok
<xsacha> is it generated by what hardware it detects only?
<LjL> Hawkwind: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/dapper/3v1n0/
<manwithaface> justin: its the desktop manager one
<Hawkwind> LjL: I never saw you post anything here about Klear actually
<LjL> Hawkwind: no, it was on #ubuntu.
<justin> there is no desktop manager one
<justin> I am using Kubuntu 6.10 Egdy Eft
<hollywoodb> justin: desktop previewer and pager or something like that
<Hawkwind> LjL: Ahhh, I don't hang out in #Ubuntu :P
<justin> ok found it
<smaggard> y not? i dont either haha
<justin> thanks hollywoodb :-)
<manwithaface> justin: you will find many useful ways to expand upon the default panel
<justin> ok
<smaggard> i need my kde to look sexy! i have the default with just icons ive added haha
<manwithaface> how can a desktop enviro be sexy?
<OOD> oh it can be
<smaggard> trust me... it can be!
<thingy> Depends on how frisky the user is! ;-)
<smaggard> lol
<justin> how can i register so i can send private messages?
<smaggard> nickserv somethin
<manwithaface> justin: /msg nickserv register password
<justin> where do i put that?
<manwithaface> right where your typin
<justin>  /msg nickserv register password
<OOD>  /msg nickserv register password
<thingy> justin, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration  <--- Read this first!
<smaggard> hehe
<xsacha> yeah /msg nickserv register hotstuff
<manwithaface> and you will want to make your password something other than password
<justin> ok
<smaggard> la la la
<xsacha> anyone know how i could get the default xorg.conf back?
<justin1278> ok
<justin1278> im registered now i think
<manwithaface> xsacha: look around on the Ubuntu forums, someone is bound to have posted one
<thingy> xsacha, is there a backup of it in your /etc/X11/ dir ? if not and you want it generated again, then dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<thingy> xsacha, or something like X -configure will prob. give you a working config as well
<xsacha> no backup and reconfigure doesnt give me the default one. it's interactive
<manwithaface> is interactive bad?
<manwithaface> what kind of interactive?
<xsacha> yes i need the default one that came with
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know of a repository with ffmpeg and vlc that aren't mp3 neutered?
<matthew> i think my xorg in default
<matthew> is*
<manwithaface> or course, the xorg would be differant depending on your settings, such as resolution
<manwithaface> the xorg.conf is created during install from dpkg
<matthew> i don't have a resolution i'm using a new vector technology monitor
<matthew> ok, that was a lie
<manwithaface> vector is a fancy word
<matthew> with potential for pretense
<manwithaface> LeeFunFan: you have to install MP3 support
<arriesp> hi people
<manwithaface> open Amarok and try to play an Mp3 file and it should walk you through it
<Hawkwind> xsacha: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Hawkwind> xsacha: That will give you a default xorg.conf
<xsacha> ok thx
<xsacha> damn, it doesnt..
<xsacha> it's close though..
<thingy> sigh
<manwithaface> xsacha: why do you need a new xorg.conf?
<xsacha> the default one had different way of setting resolutions.. i'll try it though
<matthew> is there a shortcut to minimize all windows in KDE?
<xsacha> i've just a range of 'default' xorg.conf's but this program is breaking on all of them, but it doesnt break on one that came default with kubuntu
<xsacha> brb
<OOD> matthew: there's a kicker applet that does just that
<OOD> it acts just like the "show desktop" in windows
<matthew> ODD: I'll check her out
<manwithaface> i don't know about keyboard shortcuts though
<manwithaface> matthew: called show desktop
<matthew> kind of a necessary feature.
<LjL> matthew: ctrl+alt+d is the default shortcut
<smaggard> yeah i def need a show desktop button
<justin1278> blue07
<LjL> look at the shortcuts control applet if you want to change it
<justin1278> oops
<xsacha> tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, chose "ati" and "1280x1024" but for some reason my resolution is 800x600 now? and i didnt get the monitor out of range i got with default xorg.conf.. and app still breaks
<justin1278> lolol
<justin1278> hello
<smaggard> hello!!!!!!!
<justin1278> sry about that
<smaggard> what did u do
<justin1278> ran low on battery
<smaggard> ah
<smaggard> im getting close
<justin1278> lol
<justin1278> i was getting the power cord out
<matthew> ah, cool. I got it...
<justin1278> and then it went ahead and started hibernating
<smaggard> 41% and 2.25 hours left...
<justin1278> ive already been on my battery for about 3.5 hours lol
<justin1278> lost track of time
<smaggard> lol
<justin1278> oh well im back
<justin1278> lol
<xsacha> im gonna boot up live cd and copy xorg.conf to my disk, brb
<smaggard> ok
<justin1278> ok
<nzx> hi, how do i change options for laptop buttons ?
<thingy> nzx, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211708&highlight=laptop+buttons See if the keytouch program helps!
<ubuntu_> Hey all
<thingy> nzx, also if the laptop buttons are already being recognised by X, then http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55481&highlight=laptop+buttons
<Huister> anyone know how to skip the qtparted step in the installer? i'm trying to dual boot
<nzx> thingy, hey, the keys actually work, the brightness and volume are ok, but mute is not
<LjL> Huister: it should allow that
<nzx> thingy, ah, i'll check second link
<Huister> qtparted crashes because there is an ntfs partition on the hard drive
<Huister> outputs " No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet."
<hollywoodb> maybe I'm missing something, but I've been following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy and I do NOT see sun java in repos
<Huister> it crashes the installer     although i know older versions of parted work
<thingy> hollywoodb, the sun java packages are in the multiverse repositories and not the universe ones
<thingy> hollywoodb, did you read the "How to add extra repositories" section?
<nzx> thingy, how do i check what application my laptop keys are mapped to ? i want to change what they do i think
<thingy> In the KDE Control Centre, goto Regional& Accessibility\Keyboard Shortcuts
<nzx> thingy, i cant find a setting called toggle mute in there anywhere
<hollywoodb> thingy: yep, I missed adding the multiverse stuff to existing lines
<LjL> nzx: open KMix, right click on a control, and click "Configure global shortcuts"
<hollywoodb> thingy: I had uncommented everything & added PLF as well as commercial, but I missed appending the original lines
<nzx> LjL, hi, i tried and that mapped the mute key, but the mute does not work, i think the keys are being handled by another application
<LjL> nzx: they shouldn't. well, actually, if they are already handle, a warning window should pop up about that.
<thingy> nzx, in the konsole, type in xev and then in the new white window, move the mouse into the window and press the mute key...does it generate a keysym output in the konsole window?
<LjL> nzx: but are your multimedia keys being recognized /at all/, anyway?  that is, when you add the shortcut, does it recognize the keypress?
<nzx> LjL, yep the keys are picked up
<LjL> weird nuff
<nzx> LjL, the problem i am having is the mute key does not work
<nzx> LjL, so i want to check how the mute is being triggered, i might just need to change an option or sumthing
<thingy> nzx, confirm that the mute key is getting detected as XF86AudioMute
<nzx> thingy, it is, when i tried to map the key in kmix, thats what it came up as
<thingy> nzx, ok how are you testing whether its working or not...are you simply looking at the mixer or are you actually playing something and noticing that mute is not working when pressed
<LjL> nzx: actually in my Edgy i see that the Mute key *is* already mapped to something -- namely something that makes a "Mute on" (or "off") on screen display pop up
<morphish> kubuntu isn't sneaking some sort of firewall by me, is it?
<LjL> (i forgot about this new Edgy feature)
<LjL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<LjL> and, no, no rules enabled by defaul.t
<nzx> thingy, i am playing music and the mute does not work
<morphish> LjL: that's what i meant, default enabled :) azu is hating on me, this was the last chance
<nzx> LjL, thingy: i am getting the prompt saying mute on, mut off
<morphish> holy crap all my media keys work too
<LjL> nzx, that's handled separately from standard KDE shortcuts, i think. in other words, it's an ugly hack, i'm afraid.
<nzx> what handles it ?
<LjL> nzx: i don't know, but not the standard KDE shortcut key system -- if it did, if would pop up a warning when i try to remap the key to something else. which it doesn't.
<thingy> This sounds like the mute key is muting the wrong mixer then!
<some0ne> Hey I want to make a background with the Kubuntu logo in it. Where can I find Ubuntu / Kubuntu artwork like what I see in the default KDM theme?
<smaggard> when i do xev my up down and mute button show as events, but thats as far as i get to them actually doing anything lol
<nzx> thingy, that is what i think, but how do i check this ?
<thingy> nzx, start up the kde mixer and make it display all the mixers and there should be a green light underneath them if they are active...i think...have not got it installed yet...so cant test this myself
<morphish> my mute button "just works" (tm) i see the same Mute On Mute Off dialog pop up, and my mixer icon in kde gets slashed out
<LjL> thingy: yes, for me it's still muting the Master, even if i map it to PCM in KMix.
<nzx> thingy, there are three with green lights
<morphish> kmix gets slashed out all together, fwiw
<LjL> morphish: yeah, try changing the assign to something else though - in kde 3.4, i could
<smaggard> my mute does nothing
<nzx> thingy, lol, its muting my headphone chanel
<smaggard> neither to vol up and down
<thingy> nzx, lol
<LjL> that's stupid.
<nzx> its what it is doing :)
<LjL> in the previous versions, Mute (and friends) weren't assigned at all, by default, but you could assign them to whatever
<morphish> LjL: hm, it works as is, so i won't fudge with it :)
<LjL> now they're assigned by default, *to the wrong thing*, and you can't change the assign - bah
<LjL> file a bug.
<nzx> so how on earth do i make it mute the front chanel ? thats whati need muting ?
<nzx> lol, they got my volume up/down and screen brightness up/down right, just not the mute :(
<thingy> nzx, in kmix do you have a switches tab?
<nzx> yep
<nzx> in the witches thing i have two things that say input source
<thingy> nzx, greeny yellow light in it?
<nzx> and bot set to mic
<nzx> bot=both
<thingy> nzx, also as Ljl said earlier...what happens if you right click on the Front mixer, select Configure Global Shortcuts and assign the mute key
<thingy> nzx, because I just tested on my system after isntalling kmix and i can at will set a particulalr mixer to increase decrease volume and got mute
<nzx> thingy, still same, i get the thing saying mute on/off but doest not actually mute
<thingy> nzx, oh i just realiased...EACH mixer settings can be assigned the mute key
<arriesp> aora wervo
<thingy> nzx, and only one of them gets it and processes it
<allRblong2us> hi
<thingy> nzx, so disable the assignments on all other mixers except the one you want
<beowulf-afk> hola
<allRblong2us> how can I update the system with Kubuntu? I just installed it, I wanna do a full blown update
<allRblong2us> thanks
<nzx> thingy, but the headphone chanel doesnt not have a short cut assigned
<beowulf-afk> been using suse for 2 years, looking into Ubuntu
<thingy> nzx, assign one and unassign it...as a test
<thingy> beowulf-afk, its a shame about novell and ms...you leaving suse because of that?
<nzx> thingy, it keeps muting the headphone one, not matter what i set the key to
<beowulf-afk> yea, Im not likeing what Ive read at all
<thingy> nzx, ok time to rule out the configs...create another user...log in as this user..and test!
<allRblong2us> noboty knows how to do a freaking upgrade?
<beowulf-afk> just been wondering about the system and how it installs, I got a AMD 64 (X2) cpu
<xsacha> yeah.. just people get tired of saying it
<thingy> allRblong2us, you can use adept or use the konsole and type in sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<allRblong2us> thanks thingy
<Ahmuck> i would like to install a *.deb.  how do i do this ?
<xsacha> dpkg -i *.deb
<thingy> Ahmuck, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<allRblong2us> how do I upgrade to 6.10?
<allRblong2us> sudo upgrade update?
<Ahmuck> allRblong2us: it is on the kubuntu release notes page
<beowulf-afk> from what I saw on the ubuntu site it looks pretty but how does it function?
<Ahmuck> would you like a link ?
<thingy> allRblong2us, no its a bit different...since you upgrading the os...
<thingy> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Ahmuck> beowulf-afk: have you used ubuntu ?
<beowulf-afk> nope, been a suse lifer till now
<morphish> beowulf-afk: why not stick with SuSE?
<Ahmuck> why not move to ubuntu ?
<morphish> beowulf-afk: how is suse 64bit wise, how does it handle 32bit apps?
<beowulf-afk> what Ive read of the "MS Novell marriage" Im not to thrilled with it
<shadowhywind> what is the commandline version of alt+ctrl+backspace?
<thingy> shadowhywind, reboot
<thingy> shadowhywind, sudo reboot
<BluesKaj> kill?
<shadowhywind> i don't want a reboot, just a restart X/KDE
<nzx> thingy, just need to logout and back in brb
<thingy> shadowhywind, oops
<thingy> shadowhywind, my mistake read the backspace as delete
<matt_> shadowhywind:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<morphish> shadowhywind: ps ax , get pid of X, kill -9 that pid
<shadowhywind> matt_ will that do startx as well?
<morphish> if it doesn't work to restart kdm that is
<morphish> shadowhywind: you did a manual startx or you logged in to a graphical DM?
<shadowhywind> logged into graphical
<matt_> shadowhywind: I think so
<matt_> shadowhywind: what are you trying to do?
<shadowhywind> a friend was asking,
<unix_infidel> anyone know of any python 2.5 backports for dapper?
<nzx> thingy, hi, exact same thing on the other user
<thingy> nzx, hmm
<thingy> nzx, whats the laptop(make/model)
<Porkotron> !decss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Porkotron> !dvd
<nzx> thingy, sony vaio vgn-s3xp
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nzx> thingy, just need to find the dam thing that handles the keypress and change the command that it runs!! but how
<arriesp> hi
<beowulf-afk> take care, thanks for all the insight
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys i downloaded
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Frostwire
<ranio> plz help~ how can I see *.wmv files on kaffeine player?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> untared it but there is no configure or make file in there
<Th3_Cr0up13R> just a usr folder
<Th3_Cr0up13R> any ideas ? did i do something wrong?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> where is all the files gone ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> !
<arriesp> i can't pay for elive, but i want to have enlightenment, how can i install it?
<thingy> nzx, hmm a long way round solution...but http://www.sony-tools.homeunix.net/sony.html
<arriesp> please help
<thingy> nzx, there isn't a deb for this though...so means compiling it
<thingy> nzx, wait a minute...it looks like its just a perl script
<thingy> nzx, wth
<nzx> thingy, whats up ?
<h3sp4wn> arriesp: use Hawkwind 's packages or easy_e17.sh
<thingy> nzx, read the url i pasted
<nzx> thingy, i am
<arriesp> thanks
<thingy> nzx, its a sony tools and utilities site..and it seems that it messes with acpi to allow you to control keys on the sony laptops
<Hawkwind> arriesp: http://SeerOfSouls.com/ is my site and repo
<thingy> nzx, specifically : "Controls Master Volume and Mute (for OSS or ALSA), Processor Speed (requires ACPI support, relevant kernel modules, and Centrino or SpeedStep CPU), Screen Brightness, LCD Power Down (for ATi Radeon graphics chips), and Disc Eject; for any system with a sonypi controller."
<arriesp> ok thanks
<arriesp> do you use enlightment?
<Hawkwind> arriesp: I use E17 exclusively
<nzx> hmmz, seems crazy that i have to this rather then just being able to say to the dam key mapper thingy mute the other chanel!
<thingy> nzx, yes...weird...it could be that pressing the key is generating an acpi event which is being ate up something
<arriesp> what package i must download and install? there are some of them
<nzx> thingy, yea, i will play with this tomorrow, i need some sleep its 3am
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Incidently Hawkwind - is it possible to reduce the size of the borders of the windows in e17 look really thick recently (and stop my xterm from resizing right)
<Hawkwind> arriesp: Read the http://SeerOfSouls.com/ubuntu.html page.  It tells you everything
<thingy> nzx, heh youre in my time zone!
<nzx> thingy, u from the uk ?
<arriesp> ok
<thingy> nzx, yep
<arriesp> thanks and sorry
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Look in the config panel, I think there is a border option there, not sure
<nzx> thingy, cool, do you use msn? i'll bug u for help tomorrow :)
<thingy> nzx, I have an account but I don't use it much
<nzx> thingy, no probs i'll look for you in here tomorow
<thingy> nzx, ok gnight!
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how do i run a jar file ? any ideas guys
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i tried java something.jar
<thingy> Th3_Cr0up13R, java -jar filename.jar
<Th3_Cr0up13R> didnt work
<scast> the best way to download kubuntu is using torrents right?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: That there is but it seems incomplete at the moment (just wondered it there was an enlightenment_remote command for doing it)
<jeff_> hi, all
<Th3_Cr0up13R> sorry i know that , its just says something about cannot find awt libraries
<thingy> Th3_Cr0up13R, azureus?
<jeff_> Hey, i'm trying to install the IVTV drivers, and the instructions I'm following have me run a command that looks like it ends up calling debuild.  But I don't seem to have that executable,a nd I can't seem to find the package for it.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what does that have to do with it ?
<thingy> Th3_Cr0up13R, are you trying to install azureus?
<jeff_> So, anyone know what package has debuild in it?
<h3sp4wn> jeff_: devscripts
<Th3_Cr0up13R> no im trying to run phex, to try it
<jeff_> h3sp4wn: thanks, I'll try that.
<thingy> Th3_Cr0up13R, if youre launching java -jar phex.jar and its complaining about awt...you prob. got a windows/mac version of it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> also im trying to change the themes in dapper but all the ones i downloaded it says they are the wrong file types
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what types are the themes in this
<thingy> Th3_Cr0up13R, http://www.phex.org/mambo/content/view/17/29/   Choose the third one!
<Th3_Cr0up13R> is there a way to add them manually
* scast is downloading kubuntu edgy.
* felixjet scast is downloading a virus. xD
<scast> know what, I am wrong. I am downloading dapper o_O
<felixjet> u smart
<scast> kind of
<Th3_Cr0up13R> thingy: thats the one i got
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but its saying the same
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ill try and redo it
<scast> :\ I can't download with torrents 6.10
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ill tell you the result in 2 minutes
<scast> >_<
<jeff_> h3sp4wn: Hey, that installed what I needed.  Thanks.
<arriesp> bye people, go to sleeeppp
<Th3_Cr0up13R> its in zip , i gunzip it right ?
<scast> I am trying to figure out if I should find my dusty and prolly scratched dapper cd or download edgy.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> still the same
<Th3_Cr0up13R> uncompressed the files and did java -jar phex.jar
<Th3_Cr0up13R> still the same
<duane> has their been an update to the flash 9 beta yet?
<inteliwasp> what do you guys recomend for an email client?
<felixjet> gmail
<felixjet> xD
<felixjet> or Kmail :P
<yipe> hello kubunteers
<inteliwasp> i really liked thunderbird on windows but it didn't work that well on linux, but i think that may have been my ex-windows email backups
<yipe> Kim^J what's the difference between focus follows mouse, and focus under mouse?
<unix_infidel> if you have cxoffice outlook 2003 isnt supported, but it "mostly works"
<Kim^J> Dunno really.. try..
<yipe> I did try them both, briefly, and couldn't figure out what the difference was
<unix_infidel> evolution is the only mail client i know of so far that can do exchange well enough to talk about it.
<unix_infidel> strictly speaking nix.
<Kim^J> yipe: kk
<yipe> they seem to be the exact same
<yipe> at least, you know, prima facie
<Kim^J> OFFTOPIC KDE CHANNEL: #kde-cafe
<markelhas0> hi
<Kim^J> He there.
* SeanTater wishes digikam could use symlinks
<inteliwasp> yipe, mabe it affects what happens to overlaping windows...
<markelhas0> can any one tell me if firefox is already installed in kubuntu?
<markelhas0> can find it
<Hawkwind> markelhas0: Not by default
<markelhas0> humm
<Hawkwind> markelhas0: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox  should instlal it for you though
<Kim^J> markelhas0: No
<markelhas0> but it says yes in add/remove
<Kim^J> markelhas0: Alt+F2
<Kim^J> konsole
<Kim^J> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Kim^J> Learn the Konsole way. ;)
<markelhas0> oki
<markelhas0> hummm
<markelhas0> didn't install
<markelhas0> think the man is wrong
<Kim^J> Huh?
<Kim^J> Try: Alt+F2 firefox
<markelhas0> :(
<markelhas0> Package mozilla-firefox is not available
<markelhas0> going to try with add/remove
<Kim^J> Oh!
<Kim^J> Where do you live?
<markelhas0> portugal
<Kim^J> Ok
<Kim^J> what's your country code?
<Kim^J> Like sweden have se and us have us...
<rBlong2us> hi
<markelhas0> but i like firefox in en
<rBlong2us> I need help with sis driver flickering wildly
<Kim^J> markelhas0: It doesn't have thing with lang to do. Just the location of the servers.
<markelhas0> sorry
<markelhas0> pt
<markelhas0> add/remove not opening now
<markelhas0> !?!?!
<Kim^J> markelhas0: http://hagbarddenstore.mine.nu/download
<Kim^J> The sources.list shold be in /etc/apt
<Kim^J> Move it there when you are root.
<Kim^J> and then edit the file with some text editor and change all se to pt
<markelhas0> can u explain what is it?
<Kim^J> It's a source file where apt get it's download servers from.
<Kim^J> PM me for more...
<markelhas0> how to register a nick?
<Kim^J> markelhas0: Oh... Wait a sec.
<Kim^J> Ok Ok...
<Kim^J> Open up Konsole.
<Kim^J> Type:
<Kim^J> cd /etc/apt
<Kim^J> sudo wget http://hagbarddenstore.mine.nu/download/sources.list
<Kim^J> sudo nano sources.list
<Kim^J> Change all se to pt
<Kim^J> Oh... You can comment out the Beryl repo by putting a # infront of it.
<Kim^J> Then type:
<markelhas0> but i cant donwload from the servers i've
<Kim^J> sudo apt-get update
<Kim^J> do all I said.
<Kim^J> And then try sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Kim^J> Do that.
<markelhas0> i've check for sdiff in my file and this one and they are equal
<markelhas0> !?!?
<markelhas0> mine have pt and those se
<Kim^J> take away the se
<Kim^J> it should be deb http://pt.bla.bla.bla
<Kim^J> not deb http://se.bla.bla.bla
<markelhas0> oki
<markelhas0> done
<Kim^J> sudo apt-get update
<Kim^J> have you commented out the Beryl repo ?
<markelhas0> yaps
<Kim^J> your good to go then
<markelhas0> done de update
<jefff> Hi,a ll
<Kim^J> neat
<Kim^J> Hi jeanette
<Kim^J> Hi jefff *
<markelhas0> some error
<markelhas0> :(
<Kim^J> What's your problem jefff or don't you have one?
<jefff> Anyone using JFS partitions on their system?  I'm having trouble mounting some JFS disks that worked fine on the same machine under Mandriva.
<Kim^J> markelhas0: Paste.
<Kim^J> jefff: What seems to be problem?
<markelhas0> mav@mav-laptop:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<markelhas0> Reading package lists... Done
<markelhas0> Building dependency tree
<markelhas0> Reading state information... Done
<markelhas0> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<markelhas0> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<markelhas0> is only available from another source
<markelhas0> However the following packages replace it:
<markelhas0>   firefox
<markelhas0> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<jefff> It simply won't mount.  dmesg is quite unhelpful.
<Kim^J> markelhas0: apt-cache search firefox
<Kim^J> jefff: Hmm..
<Kim^J> Check if the kernel you're running have support for it?
<jefff> all I've got in there is JFS: nTxBlock = 3014, nTxLock = 24117
<jefff> Kim^J: Sorry, I'm not sure how to do that.  I'm using the stock edgy kernel.
<Kim^J> Ok... Hmm
<Kim^J> Better Google on it then.
<Kim^J> I can't help you more.
<jefff> Kim^J: thanks.  Of course, I made backups, but I was hoping to keep these drives intact.  It's about 400GB to transfer over 100Bt.
<markelhas0> (Y)
<Kr4t05> !dhcpd > Kr4t05
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markelhas0> kim
<Kim^J> markelhas0: Yep
<markelhas0> sudo apt-get install firefox
<markelhas0> :)
<Kim^J> jefff: Rough...
<markelhas0> downloading
<markelhas0> thnks
<Kim^J> markelhas0: Ahh.. They changed the package name in edgy.
<markelhas0> hehehe
<markelhas0> working just fine
<markelhas0> thnks
<jefff> Kim^J: I don't know what the deal was, but a jfs_fsck against both of those drives, followed by a mount -a seemed to bring everything up.
<jefff> Kim^J: Thanks for listening while I bumbled through it.
<Kim^J> jefff: Good you worked it out. =)
<jefff> Kim^J: best way to learn
<Kim^J> Hehe... no problems. :D
<arthurb> Hi
<jefff> arthurb: hi
<arthurb> in Edgy how can I  get the moodbar to work in amarok ?
<Kim^J> arthurb: Moodbar ?
<arthurb> yep
<arthurb> formally exscalibar
<jefff> arthurb: is this a plugin, or part of Amarok?
<arthurb> it's part of it
<arthurb> but it needs a separate package
<arthurb> and surprinsgly it looks like it's not in edgy
<intelikey> anyone know what to modprobe to get udev to make the  sd  devices ?
<intelikey> i need sda  but udev didn't make one
<intelikey> i'd use the one in /dev/.static/dev  but it says there is no such device,  thus i conclude that a module is missing ???
<randy> Hello.  Does anyone know if wine is available for kubuntu?
<randy> I was trying to run DbWrench DB Designer under kubuntu and cannot get it to run
<randy> Any clues?
<thill2708> where would I go to learn how to write kde apps?'
<DFM> Anyone having problems with FrostWire?
<DFM> Randy: Sorry I was away, has anyone answered your question about wine?
<intelikey> in #ubuntu "sethk"  said that he couldn't allow me to say such things (that it's possable to have lilo boot a system on hda)  in that channel because someone would try it and wreck their system.... hehhe
<momal> anyone here use squid ?
<john> hello there do you guys recommend upgrading kubuntu dapper to edgy?
<duane> i recommend you doing a clean install
<john> duane: thanks. is there a reason for doing fresh install i will do that just curious
<duane> john: loads of people have had issues with upgrading from dapper to edgy
<duane> i wouldn't risk it
<john> k thanks
<kroisis> how do I acces system-config-services on kubuntu?
<kroisis> is it installed with apt?
<ibert> john:  I had problems toowith updating
<kroisis> greetz all
<_paulb> dhcpd is refusing to start, anyone have any ideas for getting it to start. its on  its own vlan.
<_paulb> syslogd says it needs a subnet declaration for eth0. how would i do this?
<evilxsist> hello?
<evilxsist> Hey im having some trouble with kubuntu edgy... anyone wanna help me out? im new to ubuntu....
<_paulb> ill try
<_paulb> what type of problems?
<evilxsist> i just installed it about two days ago... when i boot it takes like 5 minutes bfore the lottle blu bar starts moving...
<evilxsist> its something to do with my hd...
<evilxsist> its an sata drive..
<evilxsist> any ideas?
<_paulb> is kubuntu installing?
<evilxsist> yes...
<intelikey> is udev needed ?
<_paulb> then when does it stop working?
<evilxsist> its up and running, just the boot is muffed..
<_paulb> sorry i dont know what you mean
<_paulb> by muffed
<evilxsist> after it finally boots it runs fine.. just when i boot up it hangs at the beginning for like 5 mins..
<_paulb> is it for something called fsck or disk checking?
<intelikey> sounds like network/configuration problems evil
<intelikey> or fsck
<evilxsist> network is up and going...
<evilxsist> is there any way in ubuntu to see a verbose boot?
<intelikey> have a look in `dmesg`
<_paulb> how big does that sata drive happen to be?
<evilxsist> 250 gig
<intelikey> sure hit [esc]   when you can choose the os and type vga=normal
<_paulb> then, i dont think its fsck.
<intelikey> on the kernel linke
<_paulb> mine starts up in a few secs
<intelikey> line
<evilxsist> its a new sys still getting used to it ... lol
<evilxsist> im gonna try verbose boot and see if i can get some more info..
<evilxsist> Thanks all
<intelikey> errr grub uses the [e]  key for edit  i think.
<intelikey> [esc]  then select kernel to load and [e]  vga=normal
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a SUPER light X server that i can run on a non production test server to make it a bit more comforatble to use.
<intelikey> but did i misread that question ?   was he asking about booting to a console?  or about booting with normal vga so he could see what the sysem was hanging on.... ?
<CZ> ???? connect?
<x-demon> how i can add user Den into sudoers file?
<intelikey> unix_infidel may i assume you mean desktop rather than server ?   "a SUPER light X server" ???
<CZ> help me
<CZ> SOS
<intelikey> x-demon do you want user Den to be root jr. ?
<x-demon> yes...
<unix_infidel> intelikey: its basically just a non-production test box but in the sense that it is fundamentally a test box, i'd like to jump into X periodically to make the config stuff a bit more comforatble.
<x-demon> i need sudo permission for den
<intelikey> x-demon add him to the group adm  and/or admin
<CZ> who is form china?
<x-demon> how i can make this?
<x-demon> sorry, i'm only 14 years old and from russia
<intelikey> unix_infidel only three x servers i know of are xfree86 xorg and xgl if you can call that last one an xserver
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i'll give it a quick google.
<intelikey> but if you are asking about desktop environments  try  'twm'
<unix_infidel> not de's, i'm going to be running fluxbox on top of a x server.
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> xorg is not heavy
<intelikey> in retorspect
<unix_infidel> no, its not, but i'd like to avoid it if at all possible.
<intelikey> k
<x-demon> intelikey, how i can add user den to administrators group?
<intelikey> x-demon you edit the file /etc/group   and add  ,Den to the line describing adm / admin   or use the app    groupadd   or  usermod
<LearningLinux> Can anyone give me a recomendation for a good resource to learn about Linux?  I know that the Ubuntu forums are great, but too much problem/solution information.  I want just general how to and "tutorial" style resources.
<intelikey> rute
<intelikey> rutebook  maybe in repos
<intelikey> !rute
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<intelikey> !rutebook
<ubotu> rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (edgy), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<intelikey> LearningLinux there ya go.
<LearningLinux> kewl    thanks
<x-demon> adm:x:1001:den
<intelikey> yeah
<thyko> how do i TOTALLY uninstall a package and all recomended packages that came with it using aptitude?
<xsist> ok checked a few times...
<intelikey> can be several users there x-demon  adm:x:1001:den,joe,tom,super_stump    but i don't advise anyone using  the   root jr.   system.
<x-demon> ok
<x-demon> thx
<thyko> any ideas?
<xsist> its checking for sata1 wich it finds and then moves on to sata 2 3 and 4.... those it hangs on searcheng for a response that it wont get... there are no drives on those ...
<intelikey> i don't like aptitude so i have no clue.
<thyko> ok, not using aptitude then?
<xsist> on boot up i mean...
<xsist>  any ideas how to get edgy to not search them... or atleast do it qickley
<xsist> ok nvrmnd...
<intelikey> xsist yeah.... hmmm probably befor the initramfs drops out... you'd have to build a new initramfs.img to fix that and it would have to omit searching for those.....   not sure i'd want to go that route.
<CZ> i'cann't connect ubuntu-cn...555555555555
* intelikey just loves it when people are so patient...
<CZ> ai....
<xsist> ok im back...
<intelikey> thyko aptitude can do that.  but i haven't played with it enough to tell you how.   i don't know it if apt can  dpkg might.   adept probably can  but i don't use it either.
<intelikey> xsist yeah.... hmmm probably befor the initramfs drops out... you'd have to build a new initramfs.img to fix that and it would have to omit searching for those.....   not sure i'd want to go that route.
<intelikey> as i was typing while you were leaving....
<xsist> thought had wron channel...
<xsist> not trying to be rude...
<intelikey> yeah it's pretty quiet in here today.
<xsist> so any thoughts on why its taking so long to search those?
<intelikey> yes it's having to time out.   as in 'basicly thinking they may need up to XXX seconds to respond'  which should not be so....    like i was saying it's probably in the initramfs.img
<xsist> sorry wrong window..
<xsist> havng a hard time staying coherent...
<xsist> lol
<intelikey> that's where most hardware is detected. (initramfs.img)
<xsist> maybe i should pick this up tomarrow..
<intelikey> might be advisable.
<xsist> lol
<intelikey> use your hat rack for something besides a beer funnel   :)
<xsist> hmmm. is ther any way around this one besides rebuilding that .img?
<intelikey> not if indeed that's where it's happening.
<xsist> oh.
<xsist> grr...
<intelikey> cause any args will also omit the 0 as well as 1 2 3
<intelikey> which i'm sure you don't want.
<xsist> ok so google time for initramfs.img...
<xsist> never played with one before how hard would it be to rebuild?
<intelikey> not hard.   you just set up the configs and issue a command.
<xsist> cool.
<xsist> im new to debian based ...
<xsist> been using mandriva. finally got tired of broken apps and such..
<intelikey> the only hard part is finding the hay stack that actually contains the needle.....   that is to say exactly what script to change.
<xsist> :)
<xsist> ok definatlely going to get sleep 1st...
<intelikey> yeah. i liked mandrake but imo they went down hill when they changed the name.
<xsist> 2007...
<intelikey> 2005
<xsist> wow.. forgot the rest of that sentence...
<xsist> ok i need sleep...
<xsist> thanks man...
<intelikey> a knee time
<xsist> ill be back tomarrow...
<intelikey> interesting  setting proccess limits in /etc/security/limits.conf works for all login shells but not if a tty is opened by something non-login.  and setting  ulimit -u  in /etc/profile works for bash and sh shells unless the user has a ~/.profile that doesn't load the one in /etc   so it seems there is no way to force a limit on the number of processes a shell may have....
<intelikey> or perhaps i should say i know not a way...
<DFM> Can anyone tell me how to roll back an update? I done one earlier and it had an update for nvidia and now I have no display of the openGL screensaver nad anything 3d just give's sound then closes after a few seconds.
<intelikey> dfm just reinstall your nvidia driver
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enyawix> how is Edgy?
<DFM> will I keep getting the update notification for it?
<redtricycle> i can't shutdown from gui in edgy -_-
<redtricycle> need to go through konsole after I log off or something
<enyawix> dapper felles incomplete
<intelikey> yeah dapper stinks.
<intelikey> edgy smells even worse.
<intelikey> :)
<enyawix> what is the issue
<enyawix> no 3d limited video support many missing apps
<enyawix> firestarter is broken
<enyawix> but works if i build it by hand
<intelikey> firestarter ???        i just use quicktables to script the writing of iptables rules
<enyawix> i like the log viewer in firestarter
<unknown> aaa
<enyawix> no flash in firefox :(
<wanki> abc
<enyawix> most formats will not work in xine
<intelikey> oh contrare
<intelikey> most will but the propritary ones require codecs
<enyawix> no avi no divx
<intelikey> that's not at all a linux failing
<intelikey> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enyawix> it works in other distro
<intelikey> linux is linux  if it works in blah it will work in blah.
<intelikey> how to get it too may be an issue.  but not if it will...
<enyawix> so i divx packaged?
<intelikey> ? i = is ?
<intelikey> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enyawix> ok nice reading now
<intelikey> seems that the infonode points to the same codec and license information as for all other "propritary" formats.
<enyawix> i dd not see the free quake package
<enyawix> i know quake3 is open now
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/random
<intelikey> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<enyawix> that is quake4
<enyawix> i want the free stuff
<intelikey> i'm not a gammer i wouldn't know 1 from 4 nor be able to tell you what any of them were by looking at the running app
<enyawix> ok
<enyawix> http://icculus.org/quake3/
<enyawix> that is what i want
<enyawix> !icculus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icculus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyawix> k
<enyawix> !quake3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyawix> k
<intelikey> enyawix quote from the first paragraph of the page  |" August 20,  2005 under  the GPL.  "   so dl the source and build it.
<enyawix> but that is like running gentoo i installed this to not build source all day
<intelikey> !quake2
<enyawix> !flash
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enyawix> !linuxsampler
<ubotu> linuxsampler: realtime audio sampler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.99+0.3.3-cvs-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 916 kB
<enyawix> ?
<Zaire> k this is gonna sound stupid but somehow Ive replaced my default window manager with vlc lol
<intelikey> Zaire have you or have you just got vlc in full screen mode hiding everything else
<Zaire> no like seriously I somehow got it so when I try to even open my home directory it opens vlc
<Zaire> not sure how I managed that lol
<intelikey> if you have vlc as the wm   check  ~/.wmrc   ~/.?session
<Zaire> command not found
<Zaire> wow when I try to open the trash it says malformed url
<xsacha> hah
<enyawix> nfs also has issues
<Zaire> I would like to know how I did this lol and how to undo it
<intelikey> Zaire did you check the two files i mentioned ?
<Zaire> I know this much it happened after I tried to get vlc in the menu that pops up when you insert cd's so I could open DVD's straight into vlc
<Zaire> I don't even know how to check them
<intelikey> from a file manager/browser   from a text editor or   from any command prompt (shell)
<intelikey> shell  cat ~/.dmrc
<intelikey> shell  cat ~/.?session
<intelikey> text editor open them.    same for browser
<Zaire> dmrc just has this in it
<Zaire> [Desktop] 
<Zaire> Session=default
<intelikey> k
<Zaire> session opens my home directory
<intelikey>  cat ~/.?session
<Zaire> no such file or directory
<Mike2k6> whats a good mud client for kubuntu?
<intelikey> ok then i don't think that vlc is the wm  it maybe running in the base window of the de though.
<intelikey> kcontrol  should be able to get you streight.
<Zaire> ?
<intelikey> !mud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> Mike2k6 idk.  what are you looking for prezactly ?
<Mike2k6> intelikey, auto mapper, pretty colors
<x-demon> !kompile
<ubotu> kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~beta2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 170 kB, installed size 904 kB
<x-demon> hey guys, i need help
<x-demon> i see that my kdesu is broken
<x-demon> but i cant find it on repos
<intelikey> x-demon sudo echo working
<x-demon> kompile needs kdesu working
<Zaire> so how do I fix my problem
<intelikey> Zaire open kcontrol
<Zaire> where is that
<intelikey> start looking around    i'm sure you can find it.
<x-demon> intelikey, sudo echo
<x-demon> working
<intelikey> [alt] +[f2]   type in kcontrol Zaire
<intelikey> x-demon if it echos working back at you then it's not broken.    you can run it on kdesu echo working     as well
<ishah> he;;ppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<ishah> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ishah> any who
<intelikey> :)
<ishah> hello nay alive??????????????//
<Zaire> ok really doesn't help when I have no clue what Im supposed to be looking for or at
<jsgotangco> ishah: hey there dude
<andrea> HI!
<intelikey> Zaire i would assume something to do with desktop
<andrea> I'm a new IRC utens
<andrea> I'm an Italian boy...
<intelikey> well that's nice.
<Zaire> you would think that wouldn't you
<ishah> hey help me im also new??
<ishah> can any buddy help me
<ravencrow> I'm a german boy oh my
<andrea> fuck...
<Zaire> Ive checked under window behavior and I can't see anything about program affiliations
<intelikey> not window behaviour
<intelikey> let me start kde and look.
<ravencrow> i can look
<Zaire> I don't thinks theres a thing in linux Ive had difficulty breaking and not to many things I haven't broken lol
<intelikey> congrats...
<intelikey> most have trubble breaking bash.
<ravencrow> well there is 'default applications' under personal
<ravencrow> hmm
<Zaire> if it can be done then I can break it
<draik> How do I set up my hostname?
<draik> I currently have draik@localhost
<ravencrow> under network settings in the system settings application
<ravencrow> and 'domain name system'
<Zaire> perhaps I should just try uninstalling vlc
<sinux> Hi evreybody, im with kubuntu Dapper. I would like to pass internet via ethernet to an osX. I configured to give a DHCP number. But i dont know how to pas internet service ...
<Zaire> well gave me a clearer error to go by lol
<Zaire> KDEInit could not launch 'wxvlc'.:
<Zaire> Could not find 'wxvlc' executable.
<Zaire> thats from trying to open my home directory
<intelikey> Zaire have a look in kcontrol > kde components > sesson manager & service manager
<Zaire> I can't see anything that would involve changing the window manager
<draik> ravencrow: It shows my hostname, but SuperKaramba does not. SystemCheck specifically
<sinux>  Hi evreybody, im with kubuntu Dapper. I would like to pass internet via ethernet to an osX. I configured to give a DHCP number. But i dont know how to pass thr internet service ...
<Zaire> would the setting currently selected(restore previous session) keep the issue re-occuring?
<intelikey> Zaire yes it could
<Zaire> hmm maybe I should select start with empty session...previous kinda annoys me anyway takes longer to load
<intelikey> oh how utterly grotesk.   kde is whining about dbus not being running and taking for ever and a day to do anything.
<Zaire> lol brb
* intelikey three fingure salutes kde.  [alt] ctrl] [bs] 
<ravencrow> kde > my mom
<momal> hmm is it possible to use the mount command with an mds/mdf file? or how can i convert that to an iso ?
<thyko> apache2 seems not to have a httpd.conf. Was it renamed to something else or what?
<intelikey> thyko moved maybe ?  /etc/apache2/  ???  idk.
<Electrolyte> Why on Earth won't the KDE wallet save my passwords?
<Electrolyte> Opening Kopete and having to type in 4 passwords is really starting to tick me off :/
<momal> make sure kde wallet shutsdown properly and kde if you logout/reboot/shutdown
<Electrolyte> I have.
<momal> if kde crashes or you restart X it doesn't seem to save what was saved in kde wallet
<Electrolyte> Multiple times I've logged out correctly.
<momal> hmm
<Electrolyte> Kopete causes the kdewallet password to come up, it opens, then I get kopete asking me for 4 passwords.
<momal> you click the save password box im assuming as well ?
<Electrolyte> Yes.
<Electrolyte> KMail and Konqueror also keep asking me for passwords.
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> Electrolyte i think there is a bug report on that.
<Electrolyte> Ah.
<intelikey> kraut say.
<Electrolyte> I'm on the 64-bit version too.
<Electrolyte> I thought I had an update for fglrx this morning too.
<Electrolyte> Until I realised i was just downloading the exact same version, with the same kernel :/
<intelikey> yeah from what i've been reading in here.  i'm not impressed with the nervos salamander
<ishah> HELLO
<ishah> ANY buddy alive?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????///
<ishah> helooooooooooooooo
<ravencrow> no
<ravencrow> i died
<abattoir> ishah: yes, there are 268 people here
<abattoir> ishah: ask your question, if you have any, and be patient :)
<ishah> where r they?
<abattoir> (other than is anybody alive, of course)
<bLaZeD> when is source of matic gonna include edgy repos?
<ishah> ya sorry im new hare
<bLaZeD> *source o matic
<ishah> hay any one know about DRBD
<momal> hmm is it possible to use the mount command with an mds/mdf file? or how can i convert that to an iso ?
<sinux>  Hi evreybody, im with kubuntu Dapper. I would like to pass internet via ethernet to an osX. I configured to give a DHCP number. But i dont know how to pas internet service ...
<intelikey> sinux have you asked in ##linux  maybe someone in there could help you.
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> what is beryl? seems to be like compiz, do they both run on xgl? and which is better?
<Electrolyte> I think beryl is the "newer" compiz and it works on XGL.
<Ace2016> so is it better?
<Ace2016> its hard to find info on it
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ace2016> thanks i'll have a read of those
<markowka> are a german here?
<spahija> hi guys any idea how to update/change refresh frequencies for my IGP 320 ATI card
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    take your pick.
<Ash-Fox> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spahija> intelikey, I tried with dpkg and ended up with no working X
<spahija> can I add Option refresh rate ?
<intelikey> the rates are already there.  just adjust to your hardware specs.    man xorg.conf
<spahija> intelikey, hm... looking
<intelikey> spahija do you know the vert/horiz rates for your monitor ?
<spahija> intelikey, its LCD laptop...
<intelikey> do you know the rates ?
<spahija> intelikey, nope..looking for then online
<spahija> its old amilo 6600 fujitsu siemens laptop
<intelikey> http://monitorworld.com  might list it.
<spahija> intelikey, great ..looking
* intelikey grumbles "key word was might..."
<spahija> intelikey, no luck but I believe that all LCD are the sane
<spahija> same
<spahija> testing
<intelikey> hah i was lagging for an hour, and when i finally stop lagging the lag meter on the irc client moves from zero to 17 seconds.....   ha ha ha ha
<intelikey> back to 0 now....
<method|> why is adept updater requesting that i remove nvidia-glx?
<method|> wtf?
<momal> umount: /media/cdrom0 mount disagrees with the fstab | :S how do i stop that error happening ?
<intelikey> momal edit fstab
<intelikey> ?
<momal> there isn't anything in fstab that has to do with cdrom :S
<xsacha> add it :D
<momal> but add what though ?
<xsacha> well a line for cdrom?
<intelikey> momal do   mount    and see what the line with /media/cdrom0  says and then sudo kate /etc/fstab     and fix it.
<xsacha> eg. /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,user=xsacha)
<ehird> how do i make Qt apps use my font settings? no antialiasing right now so it looks fugly
<intelikey> xsacha which would translate to; /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 iso9660 ro,user=xsacha 0 0
<xsacha> well the =xsacha isnt needed in fstab .. only 1 user
<intelikey> maybe with a noauto thrown in for good measure
<momal> hmm.. how can i mount an image so the system see's it as the cdrom. I want to get a cd image to work with cedega
<intelikey> and yeah i did copy too far in the parenthetical
<enzo_> For everyone on Edgy, how long did it take for the full upgrade via "sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade"?
<intelikey> momal mount -o loop image.iso /media/cdrom0       might work
<skiy> Hi Folks, I almost feel bad asking for help but y'all my last hope :) Kubuntu has a bug where the installer insists my /boot partition is xfs, even when it is ext2 :(
<intelikey> as root or root jr. of course.
<esben> enzo_: Dunno, 1 hour?
<momal> tried that and thats what ended up giving that message from umount
<enzo_> esben: Ok. I just have the ETC jumping all over the place
<darius> hello
<esben> enzo_: Mine were steady as a rock, I think I hit a good time :)
<enzo_> esben: I'm currently looking at ~3h
<esben> enzo_: What is the download speed?
<darius> i have a question @ all... i'm have a little problem with my kubuntu
<enzo_> at ~110kB/s
<intelikey> momal message from umount.   umount /media/cdrom0   ?
<momal> umount: /media/cdrom0 mount disagrees with the fstab
<intelikey> hehhe that's qute
<enzo_> esben: at ~110kB/s
<esben> enzo_: I was about 350 Kb/s, so 3hours sound about right
<intelikey> well ya did it as root momal ?
<enzo_> esben: now I'm down to just under 70kB/s
<momal> yea
<momal> oh wiat
<momal> there we go
<momal> seems to unmount now
<Arafangion> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu, but with KDE.
<esben> enzo_: I think I was lucky and hit the servers at some quiet period. Have patience, it's worth it :)
<Arafangion> How do I adjust the sound?
<darius> does anybody know how i can switch dektop resolution without the "System Control"? Everytime I start "System Control" and go to "Monitor and Disply" It tells me it can't load the module.
<Arafangion> #ubuntu is ignoring me :(
<enzo_> esben: I am following the instructions that I found from the wiki to upgrade to Edgy...
<enzo_> esben: I had a few issues. I bypassed them and went on to the next step
<esben> enzo_: I had to do a apt-get install -f to get it all running
<intelikey> darius set the default in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ???
<intelikey> Arafangion kmix
<enzo_> esben: I did that and still no go
<intelikey> Arafangion or alsamixer
<esben> enzo_: What happens? Not that I'm any expert
<enzo_> dependencies
<enzo_> esben: dependencies
<Arafangion> intelikey: Interesting, neither work.
<enzo_> esben: kubuntu-desktop and xorg are my only 2 that would give me issues
<esben> enzo_: What dependencies? Those 2 are sort of important :o)
<enzo_> I know they are
<enzo_> esben: I know they are. I will replicate in just a sec
<esben> kk
<intelikey> <enzo_> esben: I am following the instructions that I found from the wiki to upgrade to Edgy..<enzo_> esben: I had a few issues. I bypassed them and went on to the next step <--- what exactly about that is it that spells "it aint gonna work bubba !!! "  ?
<Arafangion> intelikey: Ok, /something/ I ran in the past hour appears to have enabled the keyboard bindings to sound.
<Arafangion> How do I identify the process that I see on the screen?
<enzo_> intelikey: I know. I'm skipping those special packages to after the dist-upgrade and try again
<magicmike> My display size was set to 1280x768. When I booted this morning it's now 640x480. I am aware of how to change the display settings however the slider control will not move from the 640x480 position. I am in the administrator mode.
<Arafangion> Found it - xwininfo was the tool.
<enzo_> intelikey: Do you think that would matter? Order-wise
<magicmike> Any help in this matter?
<intelikey> enzo_ which packages ?
<enzo_> intelikey: hpijs kde-guidance kde-guidance-powermanager upstart kubuntu-desktop xorg x11-common xserver-xorg
<intelikey> enzo_ kubuntu-desktop   yes.  there is a reason they say "be sure kubuntu-desktop is installed BEFORE you upgrade"  don't ya think ???
<enzo_> intelikey: so should I terminate the upgrade and upgrade those packages first?
<intelikey> enzo_ prolly kubuntu-desktop....  but   i'm more inclined to remove everything possable first tho.   but i've been hearing lots of horror stories in here of how borked the upgrade is.
<intelikey> i'll stick with the LTS thanks just the same....
<enzo_> intelikey: I wish I would have known that... I've heard nothing but "lengthy, but worth it"
<Zaire> ok slight prob...apt won't let me install the nvidia driver
<intelikey> oh that's all you ever hear out of used car sales men
<enzo_> hmmm
<enzo_> I guess I'm up shiite creek without my paddle
* intelikey dcc's enzo_ a paddle
<Arafangion> enzo_: It could be worse.
* enzo_ returns the paddle... will wait for a portal out of shiite creek
<Zaire> I can't install the nvidia driver
<magicmike> Yo enzo, is this still a support channel?
<intelikey> magicmike only on tuesdays i think
<intelikey> :)
<momal> anyone here have photoshop cs2 running under ubuntu ?
<enzo_> magicmike: other than those ending in -day
<skiy> Zaire: what error do you get?
<Zaire> it should be getting the driver for amaranth
<magicmike> You guys are really funny.
<skiy> momal: by what method? Wine?
<intelikey> thank you.
<enzo_> they try
<momal> skiy: yea... unless there is another way to run it :p
<skiy> momal: It's not yet supported under Wine or crossover, the only option is Win4Lin or VMWare
<intelikey> momal vmware
<Electrolyte> [09:53:10]  <intelikey> magicmike only on tuesdays i think <-- Hahaha.
<ehird> how do i make Qt apps use my font settings? no antialiasing right now so it looks fugly
<Arafangion> ehird: At least it's readable.
<momal> skiy: ahh i see yea was just curious if it ran under wine... yea i currently run it through xp under vmware just annoying to have to start all that up :p
<magicmike> Thanks for nothing.
<Arafangion> magicmike: Hmm?
<ehird> Arafangion: I use subpxiel antialiasing on this TFT and with full hinting it looks fine. So there.
<enzo_> brrr?
<intelikey> magicmike mmm you the one with the display problem
<Arafangion> ehird: You can get that, however nearly all distros will disable it because it's patented.
<magicmike> Yes, I am.
<Arafangion> ehird: The hinting I'll agree is very good, but I disagree that AA improves the font appearance, unless the font is significantly large compared to teh screen density.
<skiy> Zaire: amaranth?
<intelikey> magicmike bout all i can say is have you reconfigured xorg ?
<ehird> Arafangion: Um, I am using it right here on Kubuntu. But it doesn't work with Qt apps. Only KDE apps.
<magicmike> I have done nothing with xorg.
<Arafangion> ehird: Such as?
<Zaire> yea the beta driver used with aiglx
<ehird> Arafangion: Ah, shit. I meant GTK apps :P
* ehird is slow
<intelikey> magicmike i don't know any reason it would do that.
<Arafangion> ehird: Ahh, perhaps you need to upgrade your pango libs and/or change the GTK theme.
<magicmike> Okay. Thanks for at least acknowledging me.
<ehird> Arafangion: tried changing the theme, are pango libs in a package?
<Arafangion> magicmike: We did, you just failed to ask a question.
<Arafangion> ehird: Yes, but I'm not sure if you'll get a packaged version with the hinting.
<enzo_> !ask | magicmike
<ubotu> magicmike: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ehird> Arafangion: hm. It's just, there's a GTK Styles and Fonts tabs but it has no mention of fonts
<ehird> I'm probably dumb but I can't see why if GTK apps can use the KDE style they can't use the antialiasing settings
<intelikey> magicmike you could drop to a console, login; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<magicmike> Any help in this matter was the question asked.
<Arafangion> ehird: They're _completely_ different gui toolkits.
<Zaire> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Zaire>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<Arafangion> ehird: Just about teh only thing in common is that they both tend to use X11.
<ehird> Arafangion: Yes, but KDE seems to intercept what GTK does when running it, so..
<magicmike> Thanks intelikey. I'll try that.
<Arafangion> ehird: What makes you say that?
<intelikey> enzo_ he did ask.
<enzo_> intelikey: I'm currently package 370 of 1111
<intelikey> enzo_ in the dl process ?
<enzo_> intelikey: sorry, I was going back and forth with my desktop's upgrade... yes, with the dl
<Arafangion> intelikey: Yes, but it is common knowledge that we only have 4 minute memories.
<ehird> Arafangion: being able to switch its themes, and use KDE font settings (although, as i sya, it seems to ignore antialiasing)
<Arafangion> ehird: That's more the case of environment variables, etc.
<foxhound31> got problems with the installer
<foxhound31> can anyone help
<Zaire> oh my god I got the damn dependency and it still gives me that error
<intelikey> enzo_ you could kill that at any point while it's still dling   and when you are ready the dl will resume.  just don't clear the apt cache
<Arafangion> ehird: I gotta go get some food.
<foxhound31> wont create a root
<intelikey> Arafangion what's that ?
<enzo_> intelikey: how do I properly terminate? I don't want to delete my apt cache.
<Arafangion> intelikey: I'm thinking Nachos today :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> enzo_ apt-get   use ^C
<intelikey> adept use the close window button i think.
<intelikey> [x] 
<Arafangion> Or even xkill
* Arafangion runs away
<enzo_> I'm using apt-get on yakuake... ^C works
<Arafangion> magicmike: If you lie, you can run screen
<intelikey> yep
<Arafangion> magicmike: screen -U
<Arafangion> magicmike: Then in there, run irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n magicmike
<intelikey> i sure hope that's a typo  "<Arafangion> magicmike: If you lie, you can run screen"
<Arafangion> magicmike: That way when you kill X11 again, etc, you can just type screen -rdU and be back in without reconnecting, etc.
<method|> why is adept updater requesting that i remove nvidia-glx?
<magicmike> intelikey: I had to reboot.
* Arafangion kicks a 'k' up into there somewhere.
<method|> anyone else getting that notification?
<magicmike> When I did the first sudo command it went to a blank screen.
<enzo_> intelikey: Ok, so how what do I type in order to get ONLY the packages that I want to dl and install right now?
<intelikey> magicmike i seriously doubt that you "had" to reboot.   this is not that M$ reboot os......
* Arafangion only has to ever reboot when he does crap with valgrind, C, and a certain ATI driver.
<rahmetli> can we say ubuntu has a better performance just because it uses GNOME?
<cpk1> Sysinfo for 'snoresqueeze': Linux 2.6.15-27-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2400 MHz (4806 bogomips), , RAM: 1017/1263MB, 109 proc's, 16.4d up
<cpk1> only 16days =\
<intelikey> enzo_ you'll have to undo the sources.list changes and "sudo apt-get update "     then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base"
<ehird> rahmetli: kde is faster than gnome, for me at least and a few others have reported similarly
<ehird> or rather, it CAN be faster
<cpk1> they are both bloated
<ehird> and IS out of the box for most machines
<ehird> cpk1: well, they both have useful features
<ehird> i wouldn't say they're bloated though, just a tad
<enzo_> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30142/
<cpk1> if you wanted a lean desktop enviroment you would go with fluxbox or xfce
<intelikey> enzo_ that does NOT gurentee a faultless upgrade but it does highten your chances somewhat.
<intelikey> enzo_ ok looking
<Arafangion> rahmetli: No, though historically due to the immaturity of the C++ ABI and linker, KDE used to be slower.
<ehird> kde isn't lightweight but it's not bloated
<ehird> in MY opinion, gnome is quite amusing: its striving for simplicity made it a little bloated
<intelikey> yeah kde is bloated by default.... but can be lighter than gnome even when gnome is trimmed
<intelikey> enzo_ that's with the dapper sources.list ?
<enzo_> intelikey: edgy
<enzo_> dapper won't give me any upgrades
<intelikey> enzo_ but first install the meta packages i listed with the dapper sources.list then change to edgy and do the dist-upgrade.
<sloef> Hi guys
<enzo_> intelikey: ok, will do
<rahmetli> do you know any site that i can find performance tips for kubuntu?
<momal> is it possible to make konsole transparent for the background? (and show the windows under it not just the wallpaper)
<enzo_> but I don't think that I will be able to get kubuntu-desktop or xorg due to dependency issues
<sloef> I'm having trouble booting the edgy 2.6.17 kernel, so I keep my 2.6.15, but how/where can I compile the nvidia drivers for my kernel?
<intelikey> momal possable    why sure it's possable, this is linux.
<sloef> btw. Is there some kind of "cleanup" script which removes all redundant packages left from dapper ?
<intelikey> momal but i don't know howto.
<momal> intelikey: lol.. then how?..
<momal> ... lol
<momal> I can get it to transparency the background but i want it to show the windows as well :p
<sloef> because I believe 2.4 G for a linux install is quite huge
<fkm> Hi there. Is it possible to turn off the tabs in Konqueror (filebrowser) or at least put them at the bottom of the window?
<intelikey> sloef no it's not.
<intelikey> hoary was 1.7 default.  year and a half ago.
<intelikey> 2.4 if you've added anything is not over sized at all.
<sloef> intelikey: it's not? (I remember the days where a complete working graphical linux system was about 70MB)
<enzo_> intelikey: What were the meta packages?
<ehird> any ideas about my qt text niggle?
* intelikey reposts for enzo_ you'll have to undo the sources.list changes and "sudo apt-get update "     then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base"
<cpk1> sloef: you could always get damn small linux then =)
<enzo_> I understand kubuntu-desktop, but not the other 2
<intelikey> ehird !i
<ehird> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> o.o
<intelikey> enzo_ trusssssss me
<intelikey> ehird ! == not    i == /me
<enzo_> intelikey: ok. I did that and all 3 say "already latest version"
<enzo_> this is in dapper
<sloef> btw. Does anyone know if/when the kernel will be upgraded to 2.6.18 ? ... I just can't my 2.6.17 to boot. (it somehow gets into a loop when it tries to initialise my ide controller)
<intelikey> enzo_ ok i'll let you get right back to the dist-upgrade
<enzo_> ok
<intelikey> enzo_ and good luck with it.
* sloef is getting pretty disappointed with Linux lately ... it's not as stable anymore as it used to be ... and now I can't even get it to boot anymore :(
<intelikey> it should work....     hehhe  for what ever that's worth.
<ehird> intelikey: that made no sense at all
<intelikey> ehird good that means you have no geek bone in your body atm.
<ehird> intelikey: no, i just hve  lack of brevition tolernce
<ehird> Y.
<rahmetli> do you know any site that i can find performance tips for kubuntu?
<cpk1> rahmetli: kubuntu.org might be a good place to start?
<enzo_> intelikey: what about the removal of    sysvinit  ?
<Arafangion> sloef: You mean, with Kubuntu, or Linux in general?
<ibert> hey! a tar question: how do I prevent, that tar mirrors the whole path in an archive. I just want that the dir where the files are is the root of the tar-archive.
<rahmetli> i have started from there about 1 month ago.
<intelikey> ehird it's bash code.   but lets move on.
<ehird> :p
<intelikey> enzo_ edgy doesn't use sysvinit it uses upstart
<Arafangion> intelikey: What's upstart like?
<intelikey> Arafangion idk
<Arafangion> idk?
<intelikey> never seen it.
<magicmike> * Arafangion only has to ever reboot when he does crap with valgrind, C, and a certain ATI driver.
<sloef> Arafangion: Linux in general I suppose. (Although Hoary was the first time my Linux locked up completely) ... In 2 years I've lost 3 times a partition (each time 200G+ of lost data)
<cpk1> idk = i dont know
<intelikey> idk == i don't know
<enzo_> intelikey: Thank you for straightening it all out for me. Much appreciated
<magicmike> And it ia an ATI card.
<Arafangion> sloef: I've never had a problem with Debian.
<hh> |lostbyte|: hi
<hh> how r u
<intelikey> enzo_ is that cryptic for "if you would have left me alone i'd be an hour ahead of where i am now...."   ;)  ?
<magicmike> And Linux is supposed to be more stable. What a laugh!
<sloef> Arafangion: Debian is indeed a bit more stable than (k)ubuntu, although it's loosing quality as well (in my opinion)
<Arafangion> sloef: How so?
<dhq> hh:
<dhq> |lostbyte|: you there
<sloef> Arafangion: general feeling ... like applications crashing, (ab)using memory, ...
<enzo_> intelikey: Not even close! I do thank you for explaining this upgrade. I have never done a dist-upgrade... I started with Kubuntu Dapper Drake since day 1 of the full release June 1, 2k6.
<Arafangion> sloef: So, don't use those apps.
<sloef> Arafangion: So, I can't use X, firefox, ... ?
<sloef> kwin has crashed on me as well several times
<sloef> so no more kde either?
<enzo_> intelikey: says that kubuntu-desktop won't be installed due to the lack of    "digikam"  and  "hwdb-client-kde"
<Arafangion> sloef: We are talking about Sarge?
<enzo_> intelikey: I am doing   "sudo apt-get install -f {packages}
<Arafangion> Damn, MS Office is planned to be $1150 now.
<intelikey> enzo_ well your welcome.  and i apologize about the misread,  i thought i saw you say about an hour ago that kubuntu-desktop was NOT installed...
<ehird> Arafangion: hah
<ehird> imagine when they bundle it with their OS
<intelikey> enzo_ mmmm   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    churned that out ?
<enzo_> it is installed, but the dapper version
<ehird> "Windows Vista, only $2000! Hells yeah!"
<magicmike> Hey sloef, it's a crap-shoot. It might or it might not work.
<sloef> Arafangion: Mostly (k)ubuntu (hoary, dapper, edgy) ... I mainly use Debian as server OS (which is currently still does perfectly)
<WHorU> :)
<cpk1> Arafangion: good thing open office is free
<cpk1> and so is koffice
<intelikey> enzo_ ?
<Arafangion> sloef: I guess we're not even talking about Debian, let alone Sarge.
<enzo_> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30143
<enzo_> That's the readout from  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sloef> Arafangion: It took me quite some effort to get my sound (alsa) properly working on Sarge ... i've not managed to get midi to work (which used to be just sndcfg in Redhat 7.0)
<Arafangion> enzo_: Why does that have numbers?
<fdoving> !upgrade | enzo_
<ubotu> enzo_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<sloef> Arafangion: Sarge on the desktop has quite old packages
<Arafangion> sloef: At least they're stable.
<enzo_> fdoving, Those are the instructions that I'm following
<nikola> hello again :)   How can I install wine on kubuntu 6.10?
<Dzany> hello again :)   How can I install wine on kubuntu 6.10?
<fdoving> enzo_: so, what's the problem? you'll have to contine, if you read the instructions, you'll see that kubuntu-desktop is re-installed in one of the next steps.
<intelikey> enzo_ hmmm that's odd
<Arafangion> Dzany: Now, nobody will help you.
<intelikey> fdoving dist-upgrade is going to remove kubuntu-desktop
<sloef> Arafangion: I've lost 160 G because of an upgrade in lvm (it was setup striping over 2 disks)
<intelikey> fdoving on enzo_'s box not mine.
<Arafangion> sloef: Why did you upgrade lvm, especially without backups?
<sloef> Arafangion: why shouldn't I use apt-get upgrade ?
<Arafangion> sloef: Though, this is actually a pet peave of mine in Ubuntu - it's so damn eager to upgrade the kernel. :(
<sloef> Shouldn't break anything, right?
<Dzany> ok.I found that adept manager and I tried to enter 'deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main' and nothing happends???
<Arafangion> sloef: Ubuntu' upgradability sucks compared to Debian, though from what I hear, is at least as good as quite a number of other distros.
<Arafangion> sloef: But... On a server, I never do an apt-get upgrade
<sloef> Arafangion: Then how do you keep it current (security patches etc?)
<Arafangion> sloef: I always instead use apt-get upgrade --dry-run instead, and carefully incrementally upgrade it.
<intelikey> fdoving why cant they just upgrade the meta package kubuntu-desktop ?
<intelikey> meta packages can and are versioned also ?
<sloef> Arafangion: Everything was properly upgraded ... (it's been a while) ... but after a reboot, it didn't recognise the lvm setup anymore
<snikker> i've a problea with small fonts for normal user, but for root it's all ok. why?
<intelikey> fdoving was that a packaging oversight ?
<PsySine> kubuntu uses the integrated soundcard, even though i disabled in in bios, how can i make it use my other one?
<Arafangion> sloef: You probably upgraded the kernel, and consequently used LVM2 instead of LVM1
<sloef> Arafangion: I've never touched lvm anymore after that ... I'm using software raid now
<Arafangion> sloef: I'm not sure if LVM is that great, myself, for a low-mid range server.
<sloef> Arafangion: possibly. but still no matter what happens, it shouldn't loose data ... I spent quite a long time to recover the data ... (fortunately there was not much of great importance on there anyways)
<Arafangion> sloef: Take it up with Debian.
<snikker> none?
* Arafangion eats dinner
<sloef> Arafangion: it's been too long, and I did take it up with Debian at the time ... currently I have a problem with (k)ubuntu
<canine_kouji> debian Suuuuxx ;)
* psb154 drinks his second coffee of the morning.
<canine_kouji> etch will come out in year 2010 ;)
<dhq> * lolz
<Arafangion> canine_kouji: Actually, Debian's development has increased heaps since they retired the m68k version.
<sloef> I've been using Linux exclusively for over 3 years on my personal desktop ... and I must say XP SP2 doesn't look so bad to me. (if some of my friends would hear this, they would be very surprised) ...
<Arafangion> sloef: I can't stand windows, as a programmer.
<tobias> waa
<tobias> the x word
<intelikey> sloef can you define "doesn't look so bad" ?
<sloef> Arafangion: I hate the lack of the cli tools a huge deficit as well (I like perl as well for scripting)
<Arafangion> sloef: Though, MS has recently hidden the EULA for vista, (So it's quite hard to find now), and grudgingly allowed people to reinstall it more than once.
<ehird> solef: YIKES :O
<tobias> MS is some kind of disease?
<Arafangion> sloef: cygwin does heaps to address that flaw, but it still slow.
<sloef> intelikey: it just "works" and keeps working (yes, it does) ... I've never lost any partitions on windows ... an update never left me with an "unbootable" system
<ibert> hey guys: before you start flaming XP - everybody has to know if he wants to use it, could you help me with a simple tar problem?
<Arafangion> sloef: You're lucky :)
* sloef will probably not install XP anyways, but it looks more tempting than ever ...
* Arafangion hates people "asking to ask".
<rahmetli> there is a information bar at the bottom of the adept,there writes, download 606 Mb,does it mean it will download 606 mb and install it?
<ibert> I want to create a tar archive whitout the whole path from / to the files...
<sloef> But I'm just disappointed with Linux atm :( ... perhaps time to make a jump to bsd or mac ...
<intelikey> let me see if i have this streight ?    <sloef> I've been using Linux exclusively for over 3 years on my personal desktop ... && I've never lost any partitions on windows ... an update never left me with an "unbootable" system <---  ah where/when was all this windows testing in the last 3.5 years ???
<Arafangion> sloef: I am extremely impressed with OpenBSD, though it's hardware support does lag. (Ironically, it has better wifi than linux)
<enzo_> intelikey: Thank you. I am following another method that I found per fdoving's link. Time to go to bed. Thanks again for all your help.
<ehird> i've just crashed audacity trying to make a song 99% longer
<ehird> :D
<Arafangion> ehird: Bah, should've just jumped the gun and made it 100% longer.
<rahmetli> there is a information bar at the bottom of the adept,there writes, download 606 Mb,does it mean it will download 606 mb and install it?
<intelikey> enzo_ yeah your welcome.  and the removing of kubuntu-desktop rather than upgrading the meta package seems to be one among many "querks"
<ehird> Arafangion: can't, its the max it'd let me
<sloef> intelikey: I've been using Windows since 3.11 (I've bought windows 98 upgrade in retail and had bought windows 2000 beta legally for my machine)
<ehird> it made a 470 seconds song into 47000
<ehird> maybe it would work on a pop song instead of prog rock :p
<loz> hi ti all
<dope> hola
<Arafangion> sloef: I run a pure linux system here, and have managed a number of (personal) debian servers. :)
<sloef> intelikey: from 1994-2003 is a long enough period of testing, I suppose?
<loz> tu habla espaol'
<Arafangion> sloef: Each to his own, but every OS has it's glitches.
<dope> so what's really the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? something about one uses KDE but what is that
<Arafangion> sloef: Windows is probably fine if you have the $$, and you don't install much crap.
<sloef> Arafangion: I know ... there is a reason I switched to Linux exclusively
<intelikey> sloef never mind....    that last 3 years thing was the point.
<Arafangion> sloef: And don't use IE :)
<cpk1> !es | loz
<ubotu> loz: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<loz> no but i m english
<Arafangion> sloef: btw, as a programmer, I don't think I'm /allowed/ to use Vista.
<markelhas> hi ppl
<Arafangion> sloef: As the EULA explicitly restricts the user from working around OS limitations.
<loz> uboto: where is the pipe key on spanish keyboard please?
<sloef> Arafangion: I won't touch Vista with a stick either ... I've seen it bluescreen several times (on a "test-machine" at work) but just logging in
<markelhas> how can i install wine to use a windows program?
<Arafangion> gtg
<markelhas> does kubuntu already have wine?
<bayer> pls help, every soundapp i start (amarok, xmms, mplayer) crashes with a segmentation fault!
<sloef> Arafangion: The problem is not how "bad" other OSes are ... the problem is (in my perspective) the quality of Linux is dropping
<Arafangion> sloef: I just think you're now looking at Linux with a critical eye.
<sloef> Arafangion: I've seen XP improving over the years and Linux deteriorating (more features, but less stable)
<loz> sloef: i agree with Arafangion, have you tried edgy yet?
<magicmike> I agree sloef.
<dope> so what's really the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? something about one uses KDE but what is that
<ibert> in the time you slammed your opponents OS's I have solved my problem. thanksfor ignoring
<sloef> loz: I'm on edgy ... but I have to use the dapper kernel because I can't the 2.6.17 kernel to boot
<magicmike> Like they say, you get what you pay for.
<cpk1> markelhas: apt-get install wine
<dope> what is wine
<markelhas> thks
<intelikey> for the record it wasn't because M$'s windows xp didn't work that i refused to use it. it was because it did some things automaticly that couldn't be prevented, and when you tell it to not do that it says ok but does it anyway.  (loading drivers for one)   and then there was the eula  which i either had to lie about or just not install M$ so guess where M$ went            not on my hdd  you can bet that....
<markelhas> didn't find any
<sloef> magicmike: No ... ever heared of value for money?
<Arafangion> loz: Edgy's even worse - can't even upgrade the damn thing and expect it to just work
<sinux> Hi everybody. Im in a kubuntu, I would like to share internet service betwen my kubuntu and a OsX via ethernet. I ve configured it to give an Ip number with DHCP but I dont know how to pass the internet service. Any help ? thks !!
<Arafangion> sinux: It's OS X, not OsX :)
<markelhas> cpk1: how can i search whit apt-get?
<magicmike> Ever hear of just because you know something doesn't make you a genius and no it all?
<ibert> sinux: which internet service? http, mail, voip etc?
<magicmike> know
<sloef> sinux: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<cpk1> markelhas: apt-cache search iamlookingforthis
<intelikey> ibert shared connection
<fdoving> intelikey: kubuntu-desktop is upgraded. (yes, meta packages are versioned too), but the old kubuntu-desktop will have to be removed when it depends on something the new one conflicts with. (upstart replacing sysvinit). Removing kubuntu-desktop in it self, is not dangerous.
<loz> sloef: still you cant  compare windows to ubuntu,xjl alone beats the crap out of it...
<sinux> http service
<loz> xgl
<markelhas> thnks
<ibert> intelikey: wow :-) I thought he wants an apache for testing...
<intelikey> fdoving i know it's just a meta package.   but shouldn't the dist-upgrade just simply upgrade the meta-packages also...
<sloef> loz: I've used xgl on Dapper, and although it looks nice, it has many quirks (or how do you write that) ... e.g. it doesn't support other keyboard layouts (at least half a year ago when I tested it)
<ehird> magicmike: i know the word is "know"
<sinux> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward      whats the meaning ? Shuld I execute as root ?
<sloef> sinux: yes ... on the gateway (Linux) box
<sloef> well ... if eth0 is your interface to internet
<magicmike> All I know is to a new user this is the way to go. One guy says edgy is the best another tells you dapper, on
<intelikey> magicmike who told you dapper ?
<loz> sloef: i ve used a fresh install of kubuntu 6.1, it works ok, but with the gnome server even better, exept on water effects, wich could use some improvement, and that is with a spanish keyboard layout, so...
<sloef> I will probably remain on Linux though, it's just I've been frustrated and needed to "rant" ... perhaps I'll checkout XP and BSD
<sinux> eth1 is my internet interface
<sloef> loz: it's 6.10 (not 6.1 ... it didn't come out in january)
<loz> sloef: oopsie
<sloef> sorry
<magicmike> Man, I've been dealing with this stuff for a few weeks now. Finally got this thing working pretty well on my own, then I wake up to find my friggin desltop at a size I can't work with.
<magicmike> Smart-a--- tell you it's got to be something you've done like you're some ftiggin idiot.
<sinux> sloef THKS !! do you know where can I have a tutorial of iptables ?
<loz> sloef: do you know much about wifi, or where i could find more info for a laptop?
<fdoving> intelikey: it's hard to do in this special case. As the dapper kubuntu-desktop depends on things that are beeing removed in edgy. You can of course upgrade kubuntu-desktop first, but that will break other things, as kubuntu-desktop in edgy depends on things not existing in dapper. I think this can be solved somehow, with Pre-Depends.
<sloef> sinux: http://www.netfilter.org
<intelikey> magicmike i think you are maybe refering to my telling someone that upgrading from dapper to edgy was a bit bumpy  and from what i have been reading in here for the last week there are lots of issues...
<sloef> sinux: checkout some of the docs (they can be hard to find at first, but they are pretty good)
<dope> OSX is based on UNIX right
<magicmike> Not just talking about that. I'm talking about what I have observed from just hanging around the channel for a few weeks.
<sloef> loz: I've had pretty bad experiences with wifi as well, I'm wire only now :)
<intelikey> fdoving k.     that's a lot to think about for now.    i'll study on it a bit.
<loz> any body got some links for installing wifi on a laptop?
<sloef> loz: unless you use wifi in the same room, I find it quite unreliable
<sloef> or at least in my house ...
<sinux> i get : bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<loz> sloef:  thanks anyway, got it working on my new spanish laptop, but not on the old one...
<sloef> Or perhaps my router is really b0rked
<loz> sloef: must agree, the range is less than it was with windows...
<sloef> sinux: are you root?
<sinux> with sudo
<sinux> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE; echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<magicmike> Some of you guys, not all think just because you've grasped how this works that you're above everyone to the point that you're some sort of Linux God! I have read much of the docs that are out there on this release and can tell you that most average, computer users will not grasp this without real and sincere support.
<sloef> sinux: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<loz> sloef: have you ever tried using ndiswrapper, for window pilotes?
<sloef> loz: no. I buy hardware that (should be) supported by Linux
<intelikey> magicmike well for the record.  i've stated several times that "i'll just stick with LTS"  one reason is that i'm on dialup and a dist-upgrade is not desireable under any condition....   but another is that i don't often use the gui and on a cli basis there is not much real differance in any linux distro/release for the last several years.     but as to personal openion of *buntu  i think it's highly over rated.     don't 
<sloef> sinux: btw : sudo != root
<loz> sloef: guess that is the way il have to go, just anoying to have an integtated wifi card, and not be able to use it...
<intelikey> <sloef> sinux: btw : sudo != root <--- sense when ?
<magicmike> Hey, I'm not trying to piss on anyone. Just stating my feelings on the matter. I'm not looking to be spoon-fed. .
<intelikey> sudo == root jr.   in the *buntu world of default settings.
<magicmike> Does jende still frequent this channel?
<intelikey> haven't seen jende in quite a while.
<sinux> ok Im a dumb as! im loging as root thks :D
<intelikey> !seen jende
<ubotu> I last saw jende (n=jende@p57A2EECB.dip.t-dialin.net) 14h 20m 59s ago, changing nicks
<intelikey> i just wasn't here...
<BuFF> HOW TO RAR AND UNRAR A FILE ?
<cpk1> intelikey: he is hiding =P
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<intelikey> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<fdoving> BuFF: LIKE THIS: 'UNRAR X FILE.RAR'
<intelikey> nope  UNRAR >> command not found   lol
<fdoving> :)
<intelikey> case   :)
<fdoving> i know, it was on purpose.
<intelikey> 8*|
<intelikey> cpk1 from me ?
<sloef> intelikey: Does sudo take over the environment of root? ... sudo is your environment with root privileges
<intelikey> with -i
<loz> ubotu: i ve seen you here before, you must be a veteran, possibly you could guide me to a good site for installing wifi on a laptop, with a ubuntu lts?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i ve seen you here before, you must be a veteran, possibly you could guide me to a good site for installing wifi on a laptop, with a ubuntu lts? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !bot | loz
<ubotu> loz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fdoving> !wifi | loz
<ubotu> loz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<loz> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<abattoir> loz: ubotu is a bot, a computer program
<intelikey> an irc robot
<loz> abattoir: wow, holy crap, did not know that was possible
<intelikey> !bot | loz
<ubotu> loz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> loz notice the statements that start with either "ubotu"  or with "!"    that triggers a response
<sloef> intelikey: k. (didn't know the -i ... )
<intelikey> sloef man intro
<intelikey> sloef and  man man
<sloef> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> sloef run those two commands    man intro      man man      almost all commands have a manual page   and man accesses them
<sloef> intelikey: No, really? :p
<intelikey> one exception is the bash built-in commands/functions   help read     help ulimit      or even  help help
<ehird> audacity is still extending that song
<sloef> intelikey: thanks for that help ....
<intelikey> help is a bash built-in that acts like a mini man page reader.
<intelikey> for the bash built-in's of course.
<sloef> intelikey: are you still talking to me?
<intelikey> ah to whom it may concern
<sloef> k
<intelikey> you never know who might be reading that actually wants to know.
<sloef> intelikey: ok :)
<sloef> s/wants/needs/
<intelikey> i try not to teach/rant while it's busy in here.
<intelikey> edit your own text.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> many need to know but few want to know.
<intelikey> info is another source of usefull information at the shell prompt
<sloef> intelikey: I used to be more rtfm myself, but distros like (k)ubuntu are not for rtfm people (imho), so you can't expect them to actually rtfm.
<intelikey> any time you start typing in a shell  read the manual applies.
<MistaED> sloef: "what is a rtfm? i'm using kubunto"
<MistaED> :P
<sloef> MistaED: rtfm = read the fscking manual :)
<kharloss> :D
<intelikey> rtfm==read the * manual
<MistaED> yeah a joke ;)
<dope> lol
<intelikey> first,fine,full,and some words that are not welcome here.
<sloef> intelikey: the manual is often not created for newbies. I had quite some difficulties understanding them myself in the beginning. (even now I use them as a reference rather than read first, do later)
<intelikey> when i learned what the f was in rtfm it was full but has been used in many ways...
<xsacha> f***ing?
<xsacha> :P
<xsacha> if it's in caps with an angry face after it...
<intelikey> sloef hehhe yeah.  some are quite cryptic   but they are all good if all you want is to know what switch to add to a string....
<intelikey> >:] 
<sloef> intelikey: not always ... some manuals are too large and finding which option to use for a special purpose can be a daunting task (especially for people who never used man before)
<intelikey> to large to  /-e
<intelikey> come on....  rtfm on less
<sloef> intelikey: try learning bash scripting from man bash
<intelikey> or ?-e as the case might be
<intelikey> sloef i did.
<Tm_T> mplayer manual is short.
<cpk1> iptables man however is *not* short
<intelikey> first you learn to use less  then you have no trouble with it.
<sloef> I learned more from tldp.org than from manuals (I think)
<intelikey> less is more than more.
<sloef> 1) learn which applications to use for your task (tldp.org); 2) learn the applications to tweak for your task (man)
<sloef> That's how I did it
<sloef> and how I still do it (although tldp.org has been replaced by "google")
<ehird> what's the keyboard shortcut to xkill?
<iarwain> Ctrl-Alt-Esc
<intelikey> hehhe i remember doing t[tab]    reads the list  hmmm  tic i wonder that that does    enters tic  gets   newline with >
<intelikey> hut oh....
<intelikey> :)
<ehird> thanks
<ehird> usefull
<iarwain> np =)
<intelikey> learning linux commands by type and see what happens is lots of fun.... :)
<sloef> ehird: Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace ... is also very powerfull (it kills your entire X) (don't try it now though)
<ehird> sloef: i know about c+a+bs ;)
<ehird> however, i prefer a reboot over it as it's hackish and often messes X stuff up for me
* ehird has fun with killx. "Wheeee"
* ehird kills desktop
<sloef> ehird has quit (connection terminated)
<Agent_bob> modem reset
<sloef> killed by peer (who is peer?)
<Agent_bob> mine that is not ehird
<ubuntu_> when i install kubuntu my xp is stuffed
<Agent_bob> peer is same as client is it not
<ehird> Agent_bob: what the hell rae you talking about
<ehird> oh
<Agent_bob> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  -  To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d  -  To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local  -  See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy  -  Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
* ehird reads 3 times and gets it
<ehird> peer has quit (connection reset by peer)
<ehird> i knew there was a way to do it!!!
<ehird> hmm
<ehird> why wasn't 6.10 called etchy Eft? XD
<bayer> pls help, every soundapp i start (amarok, xmms, mplayer) crashes with a segmentation fault!
<Agent_bob> ehird it's the nomynclature of the buntu
<ehird> Agent_bob: moral of the story: don't try and use big words if you can't spell them :)
<Agent_bob> that'll work if you likey
<JakubS> is there way to blacklist module from initrd?
<Agent_bob> JakubS you can not include them in the initramfs.img   i don't know about blacklisting them
<sloef> Hmmz ... how come I only see 3 directories when I browse my filesystem? (/home /debootstrap and /media?)
<JakubS> ok, i guess removing it from /lib/modules and regenerating initramfs should do
<Agent_bob> root bug
<Agent_bob> JakubS what module is it ?
<JakubS> ata_piix - i want ahci to be used instead
<JakubS> as it has ncq
<sloef> Is that a 'feature'?
<JakubS> sloef: ncq?
<Agent_bob> sloef check the bug listing
<Agent_bob> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Agent_bob> why would there be a /debootstrap dir... ?
<JakubS> and here i thought it was 'feature' for novice users :-)
<ubuntu_> help? Must I install XP and THEN kubuntu or vice versa
<Arafangion> Spam's become truely bizare lately.
<zorglu_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zorglu_> ubuntu_: this page may help
<enotee> ktorrent really slow i read something about port forwarding on my router but i cant find it again
<Arafangion> One with a title "exotic skinny-dipping", but is justselling boring shares.
<Cyron> !grub
<Agent_bob> xp first cause it's liable to hose linux
<ubuntu_> thanks
<wiccanopr> Puerto Rico
<Agent_bob> !pr
<zorglu_> enotee: to enable port forwarding will likely increase your download speed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<F_for_Fragging> enotee: verify if UPnP is enabled on your router, then enable the UPnP plugin in KTorrent, UPnP will forward ports automatically
<enotee> k thanks
<F_for_Fragging> enotee: that's just another easier way to solve it, you can also manually forward the ports in your router if that doesn't work for you, but that might be more complicated
<Agent_bob> where's the linux defragmenter located ?
<SHRIKEE> defragmenting is an illusion of improvement
<Agent_bob> so where is the linux defragmenter located ?
<SHRIKEE> dunno :P
<ehird> an yideas why i have tens of lag and my HD is working a lot?
<zorglu_> there is one e2defrag or something
<ehird> i only have konversation, knotes, kopete, konqueror open
<SHRIKEE> background services perhaps, ehird
<zorglu_> ehird: likely a background task updating some kind of database
<Agent_bob> ehird heh sounds like visitors
<SHRIKEE> Agent_bob: visitors?
<ulaas> yay
<zorglu_> ehird: do a 'top' a look what is on top
<zorglu_> the manpage stuff, or updatedb
<Agent_bob> if it's caussing lag  then yeah script kiddies
<SHRIKEE> dont be stupid
<SHRIKEE> Agent_bob:
<zorglu_> or simply disk io
<ulaas> latest apt-get upgrade offers me to remove xorg?
<ehird> eh, audacity is hogging 100% of cpu and 50% of ram even tho i ctrlaltescape killed it :p
* ehird manually kills
<SHRIKEE> whoa ulaas, lol
<Agent_bob> SHRIKEE you explain how updatedb can cause lag please
<zorglu_> Agent_bob: updatedb use disk a lot, so it lag
<SHRIKEE> i wont, but i also dont get why alot of people always say theyre hacked because theyre pc is slow
<SHRIKEE> thats just stupid you kno
<SHRIKEE> know
<sloef> Agent_bob: disk-io has high priority (at least it used to be ... didn't follow that in 2.6 development)
<Agent_bob> zorglu_ you can take the hdd out a throw it away it's not gonna cause lag
<zorglu_> hmm ok :)
<zorglu_> Agent_bob: you dont know much about sheduling, do you ?
<SHRIKEE> ...
<JakubS> very strange, ahci driver gives me ~17MB/s and ata_piix 34MB/s
<SHRIKEE> looking at his comments he doesnt know much at all ;P
<ehird> bleh...........................
<ehird> it's still doing disk acitivity but its likely thsi irc room
<ehird> :p
<SHRIKEE> ehird, try a reboot and see what changes
<sikor_sxe> i install kubuntu edgy on a loptop w/o problems, but i cannot run guidance-power-manager, it fails with python errors. i have to use gnome-power-manager instead, which works fine
<ehird> shrikee: no thanks
<SHRIKEE> ..
<ehird> although it is making a quick ticking noise right now
<ehird> odd.
<Agent_bob> zorglu_ yeah colour me stupid and ignore me.   an irc connection like this does not lag because of disk io  even failed hardware.
<SHRIKEE> on my server the memory used to fill up making it slow after like 2 months of uptime
<Arafangion> ehird: Either an old design, or indicating that it's on the way out.
<SHRIKEE> maybe that happens to you now
<ehird> Arafangion: it is quite low end ...
<ehird> but meh
<zorglu_> Agent_bob: i dont think you are stupid, you are just very assertive about something you dont know
<ehird> normally a reboot solves that stuff or it just goes away
<SHRIKEE> yes
<SHRIKEE> thats why i sugested it
<Arafangion> Agent_bob: Perhaps you could make it faster by not turning on DMA.
<SHRIKEE> isnt dma supposed to speed things up?
<Arafangion> SHRIKEE: SHHH!
<SHRIKEE> lol
<sikor_sxe> i got the same errors when starting guidance-power-manager as in this thread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/53174/
<Arafangion> SHRIKEE: It results in very, very significant speedups, but it still doesn't prevent lag.
<SHRIKEE> true
<ehird> from yesterday, apparently acpi is throttling my cpu at 1ghz (leik omg i'm missing out on .8ghz!!!2121212). how would I fix this? just disable acpi?
<SHRIKEE> but will it not lagg more if you turn it off?
<Arafangion> SHRIKEE: I've tested it. :)
<Arafangion> SHRIKEE: And yes, it would.
<Agent_bob> Arafangion one could even mount -o sync  couldn't they
<SHRIKEE> ehird: go to k-menu click run command
<SHRIKEE> type kcontrol
<SHRIKEE> and go to powermanage
<SHRIKEE> see if its throttled
<SHRIKEE> that happened to me on dapper :(
<ehird> where's power management located in there?
<SHRIKEE> some icon with a powerplug
<SHRIKEE> red-ish
<ehird> ah. i don't have one.
<Arafangion> Agent_bob: In any case, if two processors are waiting for a slow medium, one will have to wait. And there is simply no way to work around that without cach'ing the entire thing in RAM.
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<ehird> isn't that only for laptops?
<SHRIKEE> maybe
<SHRIKEE> how about acpi stuff?
<ehird> because this is a desktop pc
<SHRIKEE> its called powercontrol here
<ehird> "acpi" in console just gives a blank line
<SHRIKEE> but yes this is a laptop
<Agent_bob> Arafangion so it makes you irc lag....     ummmmm hmmmmmm
<ehird> so i guess it isn't acpi?
<SHRIKEE> ehird
<SHRIKEE> acpi -V
<zorglu_> ok lets drop this 'does disk io slow down computer' thread
<eranda> I just installed Kubuntu and their is no option to eject in the My Flash Drive icon on the desktop. Pls help me
<Arafangion> Agent_bob: Sure, if you log your convos.
<SHRIKEE> eranda just pull it out
<ehird> ehird@ehird-desktop:~$ acpi -V
<ehird>      Thermal 1: ok, 39.0 degrees C
<eranda> SHRIKEE: Seriously?
<ehird> that's all it says
<eranda> ;)
<SHRIKEE> thats what i do, eranda, works fine
<SHRIKEE> ehird: hmm i dont know then
<Arafangion> Guys, keep ACPI in unless it's causing problems.
<ehird> of course there's a chance i do just have a 1ghz processor, but I strongly believe it's .8 (or i've been scammed!)
<ehird> is there any way to check that would ignore throttles, etc.?
<SHRIKEE> acpi makes a mess of my fanspeeds, but if i kill it i think it'll burn my cpu out
<SHRIKEE> :D
<Agent_bob> Arafangion "keep ACPI in unless it's causing problems."    explain ?
<SHRIKEE> ehird, you might be able to check that in your bios
<SHRIKEE> also at the bootup sequence
<JakubS> what's wrong with throttling? it should return to max speed as soon as it is needed
<SHRIKEE> where the memory is counted the speed should be shown
<SHRIKEE> JakubS: indeed it should
<Arafangion> Agent_bob: Why do I need to explain common sense?
<SHRIKEE> butsometimes wont
<zorglu_> oh i wasnt aware of this 'acpi' command
<ehird> bios makes me run screaming from the room, but kay :D
<zorglu_> i was still using kludge with /proc :)
<JakubS> me too :-)
<SHRIKEE> why ehird
<ehird> (not because i don't understand it, because i've messed up my computer so many times in it :D)
<Agent_bob> just asking if you had a reason for it ?     if you don't load acpi wont bios still handle fans and such ?
<JakubS> 60 C, not bad
<ehird> i need to stop playing around with stuffs ,o/ \o, :D
<SHRIKEE> haha
<JakubS> depends on bios and computer
<SHRIKEE> indeed, some bios can handle it
<SHRIKEE> mine cant i think
<JakubS> newer machines tend to leave more and more stuff to operating system (and acpi)
<ehird> because it seems that it is actually not letting my cpu use more than 1ghz
<Agent_bob> ah ok bios that doesn't do that,,, makes sense in that respect.
<ehird> saying this based on even on a bloated windows system with more stuff on it, it's faster to switch windows etc. than a lihgtweight ubuntu install
<SHRIKEE> all advanced functions in my bios were deferred to some windows app :(
<zorglu_> ehird: to check the actual frequency of your cpu, do 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<SHRIKEE> and here i am on kubuntu
<SHRIKEE> :P
<JakubS> in good old days you could just overclock cpu and no damned acpi or bios would prevent that :-)
<SHRIKEE> you can still 'just' overclock
<ehird> zorglu_: says the same as Kinfocenter, i.e. 1ghz
<ehird> but i doubt it
<SHRIKEE> all those idiots and nerds do it in my class :S
<zorglu_> ehird: well it is what the cpu claims to be
<zorglu_> ehird: unlikely it has been modified
<JakubS> ehird: /proc/cpuinfo is quite good source of information
<ehird> zorglu_: well it's lying! or i  got ripped off
<ehird> :(
<zorglu_> ehird: or it is 1ghz :)
<SHRIKEE> zorglu_ no, my cpu is 1.7 ghz and kubuntu made it run at 800mhz all the time
<cntb> how to install xen
<cntb> channel for xen VM?
<SHRIKEE> i had to unthrottle manually
<JakubS> SHRIKEE: in my case too, and i like it this way :-)
<ehird> zorglu_: ripped off = they sold me a 1ghz cpu instead of 1,8 as they said
<zorglu_> SHRIKEE: and /proc/cpuinfo give it as 800mgz ?
<SHRIKEE> yah
<SHRIKEE> on dapper
<zorglu_> ehird: ah ok :)
<dizzie> G'day all
<SHRIKEE> im on edgt now which has it running at 1700mhz
<zorglu_> hmm ok there is a tool for this
<zorglu_> cpufreqd or something
<JakubS> SHRIKEE: is it pentium-m ?
<SHRIKEE> yes
<SHRIKEE> centrino yes
<SHRIKEE> but dapper made it run at 800mhz by default
<SHRIKEE> edgy doesnt
<SHRIKEE> so its no biggie :)
<zorglu_> damn! mine too
<JakubS> SHRIKEE: i use edgy and it runs 800Mhz by default
<SHRIKEE> :o
<zorglu_> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz -> cpu MHz         : 598.568
<vandenoever> hello, is there already subversion 1.4 for edgy?
<SHRIKEE> ...
<SHRIKEE> hold on
<Arafangion> SHRIKEE: Ubuntu makes my cpu run at 733MHz most of the time - until I do something quite intensive, then I get 1.3 Ghz or whatever.
<JakubS> i got rid of cpufreqd and rest of userspace stuff and use 'ondemand' in-kernel policy instead
<SHRIKEE> 1729mhz here
<SHRIKEE> and i never changed it
<SHRIKEE> i would like lm-sensors to pick up my thermal stuffs
<SHRIKEE> :(
<SHRIKEE> but it doesnt
<Arafangion> JakubS: 'ondemand' is quite good indeed.
<SHRIKEE> edgy doesnt have those profiles no more
<JakubS> like ondemand?
<SHRIKEE> which i think is quite a loss
<SHRIKEE> no profiles what so ever
<JakubS> sure it does, it is just a kernel module
<SHRIKEE> how do i get them
<SHRIKEE> because theyre gone since i upgraded
<JakubS> modprobe cpufreq_ondemand does not work?
<zorglu_> hmm good thing, now i know that linux is using one third of the power available :)
<SHRIKEE> shows me nothing
<JakubS> good :-)
<ehird> i just want to disable evil throttling
<zorglu_> and doing cpu intensive stuff doesnt seems to change it :)
<ehird> i have the .8ghz for a reason >_> <_<
<SHRIKEE> ehird, set throttling to 0% then
<Arafangion> zorglu_: What kind of CPU intensive stuff?
<ehird> SHRIKEE: how?
<SHRIKEE> in acpi ;P
<zorglu_> Arafangion: compiling stuff with 2 simultaneous gcc
<JakubS>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq show current module used
<ehird> SHRIKEE: <how>
<JakubS> is it 'ondemand' or 'userspace' ?
<SHRIKEE> does anyone know how to enable fancontrol on a centrino laptop?
<Arafangion> zorglu_: That might do it.
<SHRIKEE> ehird, here i have this thing for it, but you dont. you said that before
<SHRIKEE> power manager...
<Arafangion> zorglu_: :)
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Out of itnerest, what language?
<Arafangion> :)
<zorglu_> c++
<zorglu_> ok i will try to fix this later
<zorglu_> Arafangion: it is one of my box i use to build, compiling time is important :)
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Ahh, the least understood, most abused langauge. :(
<SHRIKEE> does anyone know how to enable fancontrol on a centrino laptop?
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Have you considered distcc?
<SHRIKEE> or is linux that power intensive that it needs the fan to be on at all times?
<harmental> hi everybody...
<zorglu_> Arafangion: yep it is what im using
<zorglu_> Arafangion: my build process is quite complex :)
<JakubS> SHRIKEE: well, fans seems to controlling itself just fine, at least on my centrino laptop
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Cool :)  I'm actually more of a python programmer, so I haven't needed to use distcc yet.
<SHRIKEE> yea it speeds up rarely
<SHRIKEE> but its always on
<SHRIKEE> :(
<JakubS> Arafangion: i prefer icecream to distcc
<SHRIKEE> on windows it used to be off by default
<Arafangion> JakubS: I'm allergic to dairy :(
<zorglu_> exec make -f Makefile.static -j1 CXX="/home/jerome/bin/cpu_temp_watchdog.sh 70 73 && distcc" $* <- isnt it nice and readable ? :)
<Arafangion> JakubS: And that soy stuff is usually just nasty.
<zorglu_> ok going back to work :)
<JakubS> at least icecream has real job scheduling and you don't have to care about gcc versions like with distcc
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Not as nice as a ./build ;)
<JakubS> Arafangion: being allergic to icecream is horrible curse
<Arafangion> JakubS: I used to be able to eat icecream as a child, which makes it worse :(  I still like the memory (10 year memory now) of mint choc chip icecream :(
<SHRIKEE> is kpowersave a nice package?
<JakubS> SHRIKEE: yes, it is
<SHRIKEE> does it work on centrino?
<JakubS> like suspend?
<SHRIKEE> nah not that
<SHRIKEE> i barely use suspend and hibernate
<JakubS> it works ok
<JakubS> but for suspend i have to use 2.6.19-rc or 2.6.18+weird patches
<SHRIKEE> suspens works fine without that thing installed
<SHRIKEE> out of the box :P
<JakubS> lucky you
<Arafangion> zorglu_: I'm actually wanting to develop a nice, _useable_ GC for C++
<zorglu_> Arafangion: there are several already
<SHRIKEE> i dont use it..
<ehird> http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/ impressive
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Most are conservative, or use ref counting, or are quite intrusive.
<intelikey> hmmm removing "  gnome-power-manager gnome-session gnome-volume-manager hal
<intelikey>   hal-device-manager hwdb-client lvm-common lvm2 mdadm pcmciautils ubuntu-base
<intelikey>   ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard udev update-notifier
<SHRIKEE> zorglu_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/powersave/
<intelikey> " should be ok   no ?
<zorglu_> JakubS: ok i got a dapper which doesnt move from 600mhz on a 1.6mhz cpu, how do i make fix it ? you talked about a 'ondemand' mode. where can i find more info about this
<zorglu_> SHRIKEE: ?
<SHRIKEE> maybe its usefull :)
<zorglu_> lookin
<JakubS> zorglu_: first you load module
<JakubS> then you enable it with: echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Infact, it's remarkably difficult to find GC's on the internet beyond shared_ptr's and boehm.
<JakubS> and that's it
<JakubS> Arafangion: and what do you want to do differently?
<zorglu_> Arafangion: i dont follow the stuff, just know they want to put one optional in the next c++ standard
<intelikey> ok.  i have removed them i think i should reboot so as to finish eleminating udev
<eilker> anyone has "debconf nice value thing" in upgrade ?
<zorglu_> JakubS: on my dapper, /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq is a directory
<Arafangion> JakubS: I would make it explicit, and realise that most C++ code is quite happy with RAII.
<Arafangion> JakubS: So, I would make it continue to work in that framework.
<Arafangion> JakubS: In addition, I want to make it a true GC, not conservative or using ref counts. (Both are quite significaly flawed, imho)
<JakubS> zorglu_: my mistake, file is /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Arafangion> JakubS: Unfortunately, it'll probably have to be some form of mark and sweap.
<Arafangion> JakubS: I also _hope_ to be able to work well with swap'ed memories.
<TIger_IT> JakubS: in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq  Ive just 2 files: topology and crash_notes
<kroisis> how can I install/access the program system-config-services under Kubuntu?  Is one similar to the one used in Fedora available?
<TIger_IT> JakubS: I use Edgy
<lters> where do u find the normal kde Screen(1/2) settings
<Arafangion> JakubS: One GC for Java actually respects swap'ed memory, but that requires kernel patches :(
<JakubS> TIger_IT: also centrino?
<TIger_IT> kroisis:  nooo
<TIger_IT> kroisis: sorry
<TIger_IT> JakubS: no...
<TIger_IT> JakubS: just these 2 files
<JakubS> ok, my question was unclear: your computer is centrino laptop?
<kroisis> TIger_IT,  :(
<TIger_IT> JakubS: Inside topology, I ve:  core_id  core_siblings  physical_package_id  thread_siblings
<SHRIKEE> acpi thinks my centrino has no thermal sensors :(
<Arafangion> JakubS: Why did you ask if you weren't interested? :)
<dude_> microsoft + linux? heheheh
<TIger_IT> JakubS: centrino is a cpu model ? right ?
<JakubS> Arafangion: i was interested and you responded
<georgeb> Hi, I need some info regarding the sound system on ubuntu; I don't get it what is "the way" to make it work "perfect"; how can I make alsa to be full-duplex (to be able to use two sound enabled apps at the same time) or alsa is more like a low level layer for sound and I have to use arts for that ?
<SHRIKEE> centrino is a series
<Arafangion> JakubS: Ahh, I was hoping for a discussion :)
<TIger_IT> AMD ?
<kroisis> TIger_IT,  any other sort of interface of a similar nature for shutting down any/all services running and saving as runlevel?
<SHRIKEE> intel pentium centrino
<Arafangion> JakubS: I should get some sleep before midnight, though.
<ehird> /net/xfrm/xfrm_algo.c:      /* Fuck, we are miserable poor guys... */ -- kernel
<TIger_IT> kroisis: sysv-rc-conf
<JakubS> Arafangion: sleep is good, coffee is better :-)
<SHRIKEE> coffee stinks
<TIger_IT> kroisis: sysv-rc-conf (then choice the runlevel)
<Arafangion> JakubS: That's when i wake up :)
<Arafangion> JakubS: Two double-shot extra-short short-black's ground on my grinder at setting 19, not 20, not 18 :)
<JakubS> SHRIKEE: not with milk and lots of sugar
<eilker> anyone knows the solutin ? Debconf error in Edgy upgrade
<SHRIKEE> ...
<Arafangion> JakubS: Black, with none, of course.
<JakubS> woo, hardcore :-)
<Arafangion> JakubS: I also live in the nation's capital, and have TWO favorite cafe's I visit.
<bayer> how can i verify all the packages on my system?
<SHRIKEE> Arafangion: atleast you ahve an interresting life.... :P
<Arafangion> JakubS: One gives a terrific espresso, and the other makes an amazing turkish :)
<eilker> anyone knows the solution ? Debconf error in Edgy upgrade
<SHRIKEE> yah, follow the steps
<SHRIKEE> :)
* SHRIKEE gets out of bed to get dressed
<Arafangion> SHRIKEE: I can't stand using a laptop in bed.  I don't want to get fluff and stuff in it. :(
<Arafangion> SHRIKEE: Have you any idea how much *dust* gets in there?
<JakubS> i'm not getting out of bed until i get hungry
<JakubS> vacuum cleaner ...
<SHRIKEE> Arafangion: i clean it
<SHRIKEE> take it apart adn stuff
<SHRIKEE> now brb
<ehird> JakubS: usb vaccum cleaner on the laptop!
<TIger_IT> Why there is a /proc and /sys ? why not just one ?
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ehird> TIger_IT: because they're totally different/
<TIger_IT> ehird: mm
<Hobbsee> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ehird> nearest mental health institute suggested
<TIger_IT> ehird: In both I can see CPU, devices and other kind of information
<zorglu_> ok got it! kpowersave provides an applet with the possibility to use the cpufreq policy
<ehird> where would the linux source be in my filesystem? :0
<Arafangion> Nice, Mono's working on a compacting GC.
<JakubS> and still simple rss reader written in mono uses as much memory as whole kontact :-)
<Arafangion> ehird: Traditionally /usr/local/src/linux
<Arafangion> ehird: But you usually have to download or install it.
<JakubS> not /usr/src/linux ?
<zorglu_> personnaly i want to be able to control my memoryusage
<sudharsh> i have no swap in /proc/filesystems and it fails when the system is activating swap..is that ok?
<Arafangion> JakubS: Depends ;)
<JakubS> swapon -s lists active swaps
<Arafangion> JakubS: Either one or the other, anyway.
<ehird> Arafangion: doesn't that violate the GPL? :0
<Arafangion> ehird: Nope.
<ehird> but
<ehird> what if someone without a net connection got ubuntu
<ehird> they wouldn't be able to modify the source for themselves
<sudharsh> JakubS: doesnt return anything
<ehird> surely that violates the gpl?
<ehird> or at least the spirit?
<zorglu_> sudharsh: i dont have swap in it either, but swap are init without issue
<zorglu_> sudharsh: both are likely unrelated
<Arafangion> ehird: They would be able to get the source via either the same method, or downloading it using /any/ internet connection.
<JakubS> swapon /dev/some_device or swapon -a (for all devices)
<ehird> Arafangion: to quote debian freesoftware policy, "castaway on a desert island"?
<sudharsh> zorglu_: well I have only little memory of 256 megs..so swaps disappearing is a tad weird :)
<ehird> what package would contian the source?
<sudharsh> JakubS: ok...
<JakubS> linux-source or something like that, apt-cache search is your friend
<Arafangion> JakubS: I dislike the latest craze about the big VM's and their pathetic claim for "platform and language independence", but I'm also crazy about GC's ;)
<sudharsh> JakubS: anyway i could revert to normal...this problem arised today morning
<ehird> JakubS: apt-cache source gives me load of crap
<ehird> linux-source exists
<zorglu_> sudharsh: 'man mkswap' contains instruction on how to get swap enable
<sudharsh> zorglu_: okie dokie
<zorglu_> ahhh thanks guys for the cpu freq stuff, suddently my compile is twice faster :)
<JakubS> Arafangion: well, using VM is like putting a tent in your room and sleeping there :-) but GC (like shared_ptr) can be really useful
<TIger_IT> Can anybody say me what files are supousted to be in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu  ?
<TIger_IT> I need somone do  ls - A /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu   :)
<sudharsh> is there any reason why ubuntu is changing /dev/<hd> to UUID=xxxxx...
<TIger_IT> sudharsh: good question!!!!
<TIger_IT> sudharsh: fucking UUID!
<zorglu_> another thing i have to get, all the pmount stuff
<zorglu_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JakubS> so if you change disk configuration (master/slave, cables) it will still work
<arriesp> hi people
<sudharsh> JakubS: oh..could have been more readable though...my friended landed in trouble because of this
<TIger_IT> arriesp: hi
<ehird> if the kernel source isn't family friendly how come this channel has to be :)
<zorglu_> because :)
<hollywoodb> is it just me or does opera not work with mplayerplugin and/or java plugin ?  flash works OK
<snikker> i'm unable to set the resolution 96x96 dpi for normal user, for root work fine... why?
<dude_> is it possible to install antiu virus in kubuntu?
<JakubS> first you would have to write it :-)
<sudharsh> dude_: there is one by avast! but isnt necessary
<snikker> dude_:  or use clam
<JakubS> ah, i misread, you want antivirus not virus :-)
<hollywoodb> actually antivirus isn't a bad idea, and some distros are starting to install clamav by default
<sudharsh> reminds me off a quote...Users can mess their system without a stinking virus
<ehird> oh i have written a linux virus
<eranda> KDE Games don't save high scores? How can I fix this?
<dude_> sudharsh: i already installed clamav but
<ehird> it deletes your home directory without warning and doesn't even require root privs! scary eh? here's the contents: rm -rf ~/
<JakubS> eranda: get higher score :-)
<sudharsh> ehird: o.O me gota better one sudo rm /* =rf
<eranda> May be I have to change some permissions. But I don't know the what is the file. :(
<sudharsh> *-rf
<ehird> sudharsh: that requires root priveleges
<ehird> which no linux user would do on suspicious progs
<eranda> JakubS: Hey I've got the higher score.
<ehird> but this one, you just run it and boom!
<sudharsh> ehird: hehe...should try it on my dads laptop..
<ehird> heck you could even rm -rf ~/ > /dev/null 1&2 to make it silent
<ehird> and add an echo "Couldn't start download+compile process. Trying to fix..."
<sudharsh> has the repos been updated lately..i didnt get any upgrades for a week even after an apt-get update
<ehird> and then use a bash script-->binary compiler to avoid being suspicious :D
<ehird> how would i decompress a .tar.bz2 file with tar? command line options for tar confuse me ;/
<Arafangion> JakubS: imho, RAII by itself is heaps better than GC, except for one single situation: Some objects just don't have a clear ownership.
<Arafangion> JakubS: shared_ptr's are great, except they have two problems: cycles, (which can usually be avoided, anyway), and threading.
<JakubS> yeah, bit finding a cycle can be a pain
<Arafangion> JakubS: My interest is to make a GC that can be used for this small situation: Where you don't really want shared_ptr's and/or want to support good threading.
<ehird> is this a good way to install a source package? `auto-apt run ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall`
<fdoving> ehird: don't use auto-apt, it's awfull.
<Arafangion> ehird: And checkinstall is also problematic.
<ehird> fdoving: was reccomended on help.ubuntu.com
<sudharsh> eho
<Arafangion> ehird: Use buildroot and it's really, really not hard to make packages properly.
<ehird> Arafangion: never had trouble with checkinstall, it installs source packages as apt-get packages. what's the problem?
<Arafangion> ehird: Trust me :)
<Arafangion> ehird: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<sudharsh> ehird: try upgrading to feisty when it comes out :D
<snikker> i've got a problem with small font for the current user
<fdoving> ehird: it installs loads of useless packages. Just warning you. I would never consider using it again, tested it once, that was enought for me.
<ehird> ehird@ehird-desktop:/usr/src$ tar -xj linux-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2 = blank output, ideas?
<Arafangion> ehird: xvjf
<Tm_T> -xvvjf to get a lot output. ;)
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<ehird> v was a bad idea
<ehird> but boy it sure takes a while to extract
<ehird> now i shall find out how to count the occurences of words in the code :D
<hollywoodb> ehird: grep can count lines that have an expressions, not sure about actual expressions
<killermach__> I need to clone a laptop hard drive.. I have it in a USB2.0 enclosure, does anyone have recommendations? I have been using partimage, but this time it is complaining about CRC errors, and if I choose to quit, it displays 2 identical CRC numbers, something like current CRC and expected CRC
<hollywoodb> killermach__: dd
<nerin> ddrescue
<ehird> ehird@ehird-desktop:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17$ grep -HRi "WORD" * works :)
<ehird> and is there a tool to count the amount of lines outputted by a program? *g*
<killermach__> hollywoodb:  you know.. that is what I have used for years.. thought I would learn something new :) ergo partimage
<nerin> wc
<hollywoodb> killermach__: sometimes its best to stick with what works ;)
<killermach__> ehird: "wc -l " counts lines output
<ehird> grepping linux source code BEGIN! :D
<killermach__> $ grep -HRi "WORD" * | wc -l
<BluesKaj> Howdy all !
<ehird> killermach__: exactly what i'm doing :)
<ehird> searching for the f word is taking a while :P
<BluesKaj> !Flashplayer 9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Flashplayer 9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> immature linux humour, begin!
<BluesKaj> !Flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<killermach__> ehird: good.. apologies for me not keeping up with the conversation.. I get a lot of good help. so I seize the opportunity to recipricate :)
<ehird> result: 55
<killermach__> ehird:  the f word is in the kernel ?
<ehird> killermach__: 55 times.
<ehird> i can post the log :D
<arriesp> what's the repository of this page http://seerofsouls.com?
<killermach__> ehird: in the comments for descriptions or actually somewhere that outputs kernel logging??
<ehird> killermach__: just in the source code
<ehird> `grep -HRi "<f word goes here>" * > ~/linux<f word>` now in progress
<arriesp> help please
<ehird> software should use $CURSE to output the user's preferred obsceinity :D
<arriesp> what's the repository of this page http://seerofsouls.com?
<ehird> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ehird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30162/ log from grep. WARNING: 55 instances of profanity :D
<Arafangion> Small texts too.
<killermach__> ehird: well.. software is digital.. on/off... it should have no relative statements, good software is found in its exactness
<killermach__> :)
<ehird> I like line 22 the most.
<killermach__> ehird: you may want to use awk and sed, so when your search is done, all the words are replaced.. and you are finished
<ehird> killermach__: heh
<ehird> but the quality of code is dierctly proportionate to its swear words! :(
<_Shade_> anyone here using beryl?
<killermach__> why is my ubuntu clock repeatedly incorrect??? this is very annoying
<zorglu_> define how incorrect it is
<killermach__> I use multi-boot computer.. I HAVE TO HAVE BIOS CLOCK in LOCALTIME
<zorglu_> caps are uselessly annoying
<killermach__> does anyone know how to fix this so that it will stay??
<_Shade_> i can't get it run properly. Windecorations are blinking or there are not displaying at all
<JakubS> _Shade_: i'm using beryl
<zorglu_> killermach__: put your timezone to UTC
<_Shade_> JakubS: any idea how to cope with the problem then?
<ehird> is cat-ing the whole linux source code to a file a good idea? :D
<JakubS> JakubS: killall emerald ; emerald from konsole fixed problem with blinking windecos
<JakubS> eh, _Shade_ rather
<ehird> and how do i make cat go recursively in dirs?
<JakubS> talking to myself on irc must be really bad sign :-)
<killermach__> zorglu_:  hmm.. I prefer the timezone to be correct, and not UTC and have SYSTEM clock (BIOS) not UTC either, every time I reboot, my logs are repeatedly messed up in several OS's
<zorglu_> find /usr/src/linux -name "*.[chs" | xargs cat | grep thewordyouarelookingfor < ehird
<killermach__> all the other OS's behave.. only when I boot ubuntu it changes the BIOS clock time
<_Shade_> JakubS: yep that works for me, thanks
<ehird> cat * */*  seems to work
<JakubS> for one level...
<ehird> zorglu_: not trying to find anything, i want to merge all the source code into a huge ifle :D
<zorglu_> ehird: but doesnt :) you miss from subdir
<zorglu_> find /usr/src/linux -name "*.[chs" | xargs cat >thebigfile
<zorglu_> i missed a ] , it is "*.[chsS] "
<_Shade_> JakubS: oops... it works only for all newly opened windows it seems :/
<_Shade_> JakubS: heh... it works for none now
<ehird> could ls -AR work?
<zorglu_> ehird: hehe you dont like my find :)
<JakubS> _Shade_: do you have that 'beryl manager' tray icon thingy?
<_Shade_> no i dont
<_Shade_> i had but i do not now
<azzgor> hey
<azzgor> is there any way to rollback a update?
<_Shade_> i have no idea where is it :)
<JakubS> sometimes it is useful - have things like change window manager, restart window manager etc.
<zorglu_> azzgor: not that i know of, but i definitly agree it would be a good feature
<MidMark> hi guys
<azzgor> well, i know i did it once
<azzgor> then zserver was broken
<ehird> if i do the grub hiddenmenu does it still wait 10 secs before booting?
<azzgor> and i realy realy need it again
<arriesp> what's the repository of this page http://seerofsouls.com?
<zorglu_> ehird: likely, there is a 'timeout' option to tune this delay
<ehird> zorglu_: so if i set it to 0 and hit esc it'll give me a menu fine but just leaving it will give no delay?
<zorglu_> arriesp: those are the repositories of this page, you asked that at least3time, what kind of answer do you expect ?
<_Shade_> JakubS: yes it works now... i hope it would work for more than 5 mins of time :)
<zorglu_> ehird: i think so
<zorglu_> ehird: note that 0 will not give you much time to hit the key
<arriesp> i want to download from this page, but it no work
<zorglu_> ehird: another possibility would be that 0 has a special meaning for infinite (quite typical)
<arriesp> i put it (that page) at the repos but it not work
<MidMark> I've simple question: there is a program that generates a text file with a list of urls that corresponds to all updates for example for ubuntu dapper?
<_Shade_> JakubS: have you have the same problem with the adept-updater trayicon?
<ehird> so editing the grub options direct is a bad idea but i can edit the options to tweak it? Because i'd like 4 entries, "Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft", "Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft (recovery)", "" (blank spacer), and "Windows XP Home Edition"
<arriesp> what i must put in the source.list?
<zorglu_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<JakubS> _Shade_: i removed whole adept-updater thingy - it was eating lots of cpu without reason
<zorglu_> arriesp: this page explains how to modify your sources.list
<BluesKaj> !Adobe Flash Player 9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Adobe Flash Player 9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<_Shade_> JakubS: yeah i find adept is a piece of... err... anyways what do you use for update notifications?
<ehird> =/
<JakubS> apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade every now and then :-)
<Deadude> hi i just got kubuntu and when i go to install it loads lots of things then the screen goes all funny colours
<zorglu_> JakubS: what is the -u ?
<JakubS> shows list of packets to upgrade
<zorglu_> ok thansk
<zorglu_> Deadude: to be more precise would increase your chance to get helped
<Deadude> well
<Deadude> i click install
<Deadude> it loads a list of things at bottom of screen
<zorglu_> hehe is there a page on how to get good help ?
<Deadude> then when the screen goes to change (to the install screen i guess) it goes lots of random colours and i cant see anything
<zorglu_> believe it or not, this is a skill :)
<_Shade_> JakubS: talking about beryl again... can you show me your init file for beryl? mine doesn't work
<zorglu_> Deadude: sorry i dont see what is the problem so i have no idea about a possible fix
<zorglu_> Deadude: ultra wide guessing, i would say this is a video driver issue
<ehird> no ideas?
<Deadude> thats what i thought
<ehird> on a similar note my TFT chops of text to the left on command lines on bootup, quite  a lot of it. any idea on that?
<zorglu_> ehird: some issue somewhere between the bios and/or the video driver
<zorglu_> ehird: from the 'only on boot' i would say this is a the bios
<azzgor> how can i rollback the nvidia drivers? it just updated
<azzgor> and i cant run wow atm
<Deadude> uninstall them then install some new ones :)
<ehird> zorglu_: nonononononono any text mode does it
<gupta> how to 'logout from session' from konsole?
<ehird> zorglu_: worked fine on my crt
<azzgor> well, those are the newest drivers
<JakubS> _Shade_: http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=29451
<_Shade_> JakubS: still there ?
<azzgor> and i need to downgrade
<Deadude> anyone have any ideas for my problem
<_Shade_> ah thanks
<ehird> any idea how i can customize the grub menu like i asked?
<zorglu_> ehird: well i had similar issue once with a laptop, and some option in the bios did it
<gupta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azzgor> 1nvidia
<azzgor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Shade_> JakubS: is it for nvidia users or the ati ones?
<ehird> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto didn't help
<Deadude> http://ccsd.msoe.edu/filez/faq/411/installkubuntu.jpg << once that screen goes the screen goes pink for a second then turn to ltos fo random colours (im not using it on virtual machine btw)
<ehird> I want to customize the text and options displayed for it to make it look nicer
<JakubS> _Shade_: i915
<_Shade_> JakubS: oh man :( i'm using ati... do you know how can i edit the file to suit it?
<JakubS> no idea, i don't even know how it was generated
<JakubS> i use aiglx btw
<JakubS> never got xgl to work
<azzgor> is there any way of downgrading nvidia-glx?
<_Shade_> ah... i'm out of luck it seems :)
<gupta> Anybody? >> how to 'logout from session' from konsole? kicker equivalent being alt+f1 => 'logout' => 'end current session'
<_Shade_> JakubS: you said that emerald runs well when entered from console. Can i just create a bash script and put it to /.kde/autostart ?
<JakubS> well, it is not that it didn't work when just started with session
<JakubS> but when it misbehaved (once or twice) then killing it and starting again from konsole fixed it
<_Shade_> JakubS: ah so it won't actually solve the problem ?
<ehird> gupta: `logout`
<JakubS> probably not
<gupta> ehird: logout gives : logout: not login shell
<ehird> gupta try login, then logout
<thomas__> Kopete 0.12.3 is out with the bug 136566, along with KDE 3.5.5
<gupta> ehird: login gives > "No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh""
<ehird> gupta: sh, login, logout
<ehird> in one line: just type `sh && login && logout`
<ehird> hmm no
<ehird> `echo login && echo logout | sh`
<BluesKaj> trying to copy extracted flash.so file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ as suggested but "no permissions " disallows it
<ehird> BluesKaj: sudo cp
<gupta> ehird: still nope
<BluesKaj> not using the konsole ehird. I'm trying to copy i from the home file
<ehird> BluesKaj: then use the konsole
<ehird> gupta: what happens
<beowulf-afk> hola
<BluesKaj> whats the complete command for copying a file to another in the konsole ?
<BluesKaj> or using the konsole rather
<gupta> ehird: No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<thomas__> BluesKaj: cp /path/to/the.file /path/to/new.file
<thomas__> i m missing the fix for Kopete in edgy! ICQ is broken @ Kopete
<ehird> "Real Life is overrated. It doesn't have any respawn points." "How do you know? Ever played the BuddhaMod 1.02?"
<beowulf-afk> just ran the live cd and it looks really nice, but a question I have is ... does ubuntu run better in gnome or kde?
<ehird> beowulf-afk: matter of taste, i prefer kde
<beowulf-afk> Ive been using kde on my suse for a couple of years now
<BluesKaj> nope, the konsole says the target file is not a directory so it won't copy , thomas__
<hollywoodb> anyone familiar with beryl know what the 'wiggle menus into view' thing is called so I can disable it ?
<BluesKaj> trying to copy the the flash.so file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<beowulf-afk> I heard that there are some issues with the 64bit version? I se the AMD64(X2)
<mathilde> je comprend rien c'est koa sa?
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<korly> hi
<emi> #xmen
<ehird> !xmen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> xmen use ubuntu!
<emi> ok,ubotu...tanks!
<enotee> there are 2 wiresless networks near how can i tell wich one i'm connected two
<ehird> what are silly things i can do with ubuntu to pass the time? :D
<larson9999> ehird: watch youtube
<hollywoodb> enotee: iwconfig
<BluesKaj> anyone using mythtv in edgy ?
<ehird> larson9999: I can do that with windoze.
<yamal> ehird: portscan all of 127.0.0.0/8
<ehird> yamal: i said, fun :p
<BluesKaj> larson i wish I could watch youtube but flash won't play so i'm outta luck
<larson9999> BluesKaj: your flash is broken?  too bad
<zodux> Requesting help to "swap" soundcard. (Problem: I have two soundcard connected in my computer, 1x Motherboardintergrated AC'97 and 1x Creative Audigy SE, which is the one I want to use.)
<BluesKaj> it's not flash that's broken it's the FF2 plugin setup
<yamal> BluesKaj: just install flash package from the seveas repository, works fine
<Pensacola> why is korganizer broken with edgy?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: doesn't flash mean ff plugin to most folks?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: works fine here.  you got some kinda goofy setup?
<BluesKaj> it won't install properly .I've tried several times using adept \
<BluesKaj> it looks like it's installed but it won't play
<BluesKaj> nothing out of the ordinary
<yamal> BluesKaj: it needs some license to be approved, try synaptic or from console
<michele> ciao
<michele> is there anybody ?
<Ash-Fox> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ehird> michele: no we're alllll dead
<michele> ah ah ah
<Ash-Fox> I'm a bot, ignore me
<ehird> I'm just an AI script written in cobol
<ehird> ;0
<Ash-Fox> ehird, I have a big problem :(
<ep> How do I do a trace route on the command line, isn't traceroute a linux (bash) command?  traceroute: command not found
<ehird> you can make me say stuff using @say stuff
<MetaMorfoziS> if i install  a 32bit kubuntu to a 64bit processor, what goes worse than if i install 64bit kubuntu?
<ehird> example: (gathering random @say used from database...)
<ehird> @say /part
<Ash-Fox> ehird, I devided by zero :( http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/dev-by-zero
<hollywoodb> MetaMorfoziS: worse?
<ep> ah, guess I need to install it eh?
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry  my english is bad...
<MetaMorfoziS> so is there any performance difference between 63bit/32bit os
<MetaMorfoziS> on a 64bit processor?
<ehird> 63bit, heh
<MetaMorfoziS> 54
<MetaMorfoziS> 64
<MetaMorfoziS> sry...:D
<MetaMorfoziS> hm?
<hollywoodb> MetaMorfoziS: no big performance difference, 32bit will save you some headaches though
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, thats why i want to isntall that but the 32bit isn'T uses all of my cpu or anything?
<MetaMorfoziS> umph..
<ehird> 64bit is esentially useless
<MetaMorfoziS> yes.
<hollywoodb> MetaMorfoziS: modern 64-bit processors are designed to run 32-bit just as well
<MetaMorfoziS> hm. okay...
<larson9999> BluesKaj: you're not using noscript are you?
<BluesKaj> ok ehird, installed flashplayer using synaptic ..tried it on youtube...still won't play ...what now ?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'M backing up... i'm annoyed about nothing for 64bit... no mplayer binary, no flash9, no googleearth, no some codecs...
<BluesKaj> what is noscript?
<MetaMorfoziS> you said aobut a firefox extension?
<MetaMorfoziS> or a html tag?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: it's a ff add on
<ehird> where should i put konqueror plugins
<BluesKaj> larson9999, nope , only addon i'm using atm is the torrents toolbar
<bobesponja> my kde panel is frozen, I can't click on anything, nothing happens, is there a wy to fix this without restarting a session?
<abattoir> bobesponja: there is, but you might lose your panel settings... ok?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: which repository did you get flash from?
<bobesponja> abattoir: tell me about it
<MetaMorfoziS> bobesponja: have you enough free space on your root partition?
<BluesKaj> imbrandon seveas i beleive , larson9999
<abattoir> bobesponja: oh, wait, try 'dcop kicker kicker restart' first in a terminal
<MetaMorfoziS> fire up konsole: altf2 -> df -h
<abattoir> bobesponja: if that doesn't work, 'killall kicker && kicker'
<abattoir> bobesponja: (you won't lose settings, btw)
<MetaMorfoziS> abattoir: i think he out fo free space
<bobesponja> abattoir: thanx
<MetaMorfoziS> not?
<MetaMorfoziS> bobesponja:check how many free disk space have
<abattoir> bobesponja: ^^^ if what MetaMorfoziS says is true, then try creating some free space before you log off, it might be difficult to log into KDE again w/ little space
<MetaMorfoziS> you
<larson9999> BluesKaj: hmmm, i've installed it on *ubuntu from there on 5 computers now and they all work fine
<BluesKaj> have you tried the youtube site today ?
<bobesponja> abattoir: it's ok now thanx
<abattoir> bobesponja: ok, good
<MetaMorfoziS> kood ;)
<larson9999> BluesKaj: just did.  it wasn't working at first on this pc but i turned off noscript and they vids played fine.
<bobesponja> actually what happened was that my kicker crashed and while restarting I tried to restart the kde session and when I saw that kicker was restarting automatically I canceld the session closing and then kicker froze
<BluesKaj> is noscript listed in the addons ?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: the baby laughing game me a good chuckle
<MetaMorfoziS>  bobesponja as we said, check how many free space you have!
<yango> hey, I'm having memory issues... where can I get a good report about actual memory consumed by programs? is top the best I can do?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> yeah larson9999 =... rub it in ...I've been trying for 2 mornings to get flash to work :(
<larson9999> BluesKaj: ff 2.0, right?
<ehird> what's a good packet sniffer?
<BluesKaj> yup
<JakubS> tcpdump
<MetaMorfoziS> ethereal
<yango> libpcap mainly :)
<MetaMorfoziS> ;)
<larson9999> BluesKaj: i suppose you've already done things like backup and clear out your plugins dir and start from scratch?
<BluesKaj> just when I was gonna switch to kubuntu exclusively this happens
<yango> well, has anyone an idea to get (f)actual memory consumption reports?
<BluesKaj> larson9999, that's another thing ..permission denied , can't clean out any files at all
<larson9999> BluesKaj: on one computer i had a local plugins dir that was being used that had flash 7.  that had me going for a few minutes.
<bobesponja> MetaMorfoziS: /dev/sda2             353G  6.0G  329G   2% /home, I think that should be enough :)
<cpk1> BluesKaj: is this with ff2?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: what dir are you trying to clear our?
<larson9999> out
<MetaMorfoziS> heheh
<BluesKaj> yeah i dumped flash 7 yesterday
<ehird> aptget ethereal installs "whitshark"
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ detto for me, but dunnowhy
<MetaMorfoziS> on dapper worked fine
<BluesKaj> was rying to clean out my home folder of the flash files
<MetaMorfoziS> i think the ethereal project renamed...
<MetaMorfoziS> or i dunno
<BluesKaj> suddenly  , permission denied
<larson9999> BluesKaj: and you don't have permissions to your home area?
<BluesKaj> i did an hr ago
<larson9999> BluesKaj: sounds like the ownership of your home dir got changed.
<BluesKaj> shit!
<BluesKaj> how doi i correct that ?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes ehird the ethereal project renamed to whitshar
<MetaMorfoziS> wireshark
<cpk1> chown?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: i got to eat. chown should do it.
<cpk1> BluesKaj: you almost might want to look into what caused the change into ownership...
<cpk1> also* not change...
<arriesp> ola
<MetaMorfoziS> ehird: http://www.wireshark.org/
<ehird> wireshark didn't work
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<ehird> it captured plenty of MSN and IRC transitions but none on my jabber account... using kopete
<ehird> o.O
<MetaMorfoziS> you eenabled some filters
<MetaMorfoziS> but if you checked the ssl using in kopete for jabber
<ehird> nope, i didn't
<ehird> and i am using ssl yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, so if you found the stream you only see some encrypted strings...:D
<arriesp> Hawkwind:  how i must add the repos of your page for download and install enlightenment?
<ehird> right but google talk requires ssl
<MetaMorfoziS> ehird i try
<ehird> so how could i use the transmission to decrypt it
<MetaMorfoziS> but about a motnh ago i found my jabber on ethereal
<MetaMorfoziS> the main goal ssl is that you can'T decrypt it... in a good situation
<MetaMorfoziS> only the two partner can encrypt and decrypt that
<MetaMorfoziS> imo
<ehird> but i need to get an ip for debug purposes..
<stamen> hi
<stamen> who can tell me a good NVIDIA TVout tool
<MetaMorfoziS> did you started wireshark as root?
<stamen> which can work with NVIDIA 6600
<ehird> MetaMorfoziS: yep
<MetaMorfoziS> ehird try close anything that communicates on the network
<MetaMorfoziS> forexample irc and other
<MetaMorfoziS> and do again the sniff
<ehird> can't, guy is offline now
<MetaMorfoziS> and next you need to find  some tcp protocol
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you disappeared the tcp in the first try
<MetaMorfoziS> because you found MSNMS adn others
<MetaMorfoziS> but that is not jabber, it's tcp iirc
<jkelly2005> hello everyone. im having trouble installing the nvidia drivers in kubuntu. ive installed nvidia-glx and tried to do sudo nvidia-glx enable but i get an error saying that its unable to load the nvidia driver.
<MetaMorfoziS> jkelly2005: install all linux-restriced-modules
<MetaMorfoziS> not all, that that is for you
<Hawkwind> arriesp: http://SeerOfSouls.com/ubuntu.html  tells you that information
<jkelly2005> MetaMorfoziS: well, i have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 installed. uname -r tells me i have 2.6.17-10-386.
<MetaMorfoziS> then reboot
<jkelly2005> MetaMorfoziS: i did
<ehird> is perl a good thing to learn or is it a Bad Thing(tm)? :p
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, then i dunno, try find your problem on http://ubuntuforums.org
<MetaMorfoziS> you not alone with nvidia card, it is impossible to only you have this problem...:D
<ehird> and wget should SO support bittorren
<ehird> t
<hollywoodb> ehird: the point of bittorrent is to share the bits of the file you have downloaded.  Since wget is simply a 'fetch' and not 'provide' tool, it would defeat the entire purpose
<larson9999> ehird: perl is a good thing.  i'm thinking that with perl 6.0 it will be an even better thing to learn.
<ehird> larson9999: meh, i don't really like cstyle languages tho
<h3sp4wn> ehird: perl is great
<larson9999> ehird: if you don't like it don't learn it.
<larson9999> i think programmers should take the basic course(either formal or teach yourself) for a good 20 or so languages.  just my opinion
<ehird> 20? :o
<hollywoodb> I just started learning java 5 this semester, I kind of like it.  All I've done previously is bash scripting (extensively)
<larson9999> ehird: yeah. gives a good base for general knowledge and also a good base to judge what you want to specialize in. again: just my opinion
<h3sp4wn> If you learn C properly you can write in anything else without much hassle (so I believe) - I can write most things in perl or shell - but interpretted languages suck
<ehird> larson9999: personally i prefer python-like languages, e.g. python (of course), ruby, ...
<h3sp4wn> ehird: learn a language that is compiled instead of interpretted (lisp can be compiled but it is a higher level language) - interpretted is slow
<ehird> h3sp4wn: I <3 Untrue Programming Myths
<ehird> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
<Pensacola> why is korganizer broken with edgy?
<bomber> a few times now  when i start up the computer my network isnt working.... I tried running dhcpclient and dhcpclient2 and didnt have any luck either... i ended up rebootin both times...
<h3sp4wn> ehird: So why is kde written in C++ not python then because if it was written in python it would be dog slow
<bomber> any other ideas i can try the next time it happens to save me from rebboting a 2nd time
<ehird> h3sp4wn: it could be made pretty fast.
<archangel_> I just installed edgy on my parents pc and for the first time the internet is not automaticly configures, what do I do?
<ehird> the difference just isn't that significant.
<ehird> archangel_: lemme guess, tiscali modem?
<archangel_> ethernet ehird
<archangel_> ehird: cable modem
<larson9999> ehird: if you already have a preference and and aversion to C, why ask if you should spend time learning a c like language?  sounds like you already made up your mind.
<h3sp4wn> ehird: http://tenser.typepad.com/tenser_said_the_tensor/2006/08/python_vs_perl_.html
<Pensacola> when I try to start korganizer I get the error 'KDEinit couldn't start korganizer'
<larson9999> it's like everything else, the best is to know when an interpreted language is better to use and vice versa.  also, lots of interpreted languages can be compiled
<ehird> h3sp4wn: just wrong.
<h3sp4wn> ehird: That is just the performance of a few loops
<hollywoodb> Pensacola: worksforme
<Pensacola> hmh
<Pensacola> I can open it if I open a calender file, but klicking on the tray icon doesn't do anything
<h3sp4wn> ehird: He even provides the code - the perl / python part is irrelevant but the fact is the C++ version is orders of magnitude faster than either
<archangel_> help
<ehird> h3sp4wn: i've saved them to a file, gonna do his test now
<hollywoodb> archangel_: use lspci to figure out what chip the network card is and search the forums for that
<archangel_> ok
<ehird> done. the difference was much less than he reported.
<ehird> So.
<archangel_> nvidia ck84 ethernet  hollywoodb
<archangel_> hollywoodb: do I look for drivers even though I have a green check mark beside it in the network screen?
<juan2342> will freenode allow me to connect on 8001 without any problems?
<charly_> #ubuntu.es
<charly_> cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol?
<abattoir> #ubuntu-es
<archangel_> oops ck804
<charly_> asias
<hollywoodb> archangel_: I don't believe you need drivers for that card, but I could be wrong. check the forums. it may just be a network configuration issue
<juan2342> whats the command or best way to run multiple instances of firefox (2.0) in kubuntu?
<abattoir> juan2342: File->New Window ?
<h3sp4wn> ehird: Whatever - I haven't seen a single place where python even works faster than perl - never mind C or C++
<archangel_> hollywoodb: ahh ok, great thank you
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: some nice stuff is done in python, like exaile and a lot of other gnome/gtk apps
<juan2342> no i mean a completly new instance, the equivelent of moz_noremote=1 (or something like that) in windows, it allows multiple profiles to run without checking if FF is running or if i have multiple sessions runing
<ehird> h3sp4wn: fyi, c = 47msec, perl = 245, python = 410
<xsacha> and asm?
<ehird> xsacha: heh, give me the code and i'll test it :D
<xsacha> just would be nice to test against
<xsacha> to see if there is any room beneath 47
<abattoir> juan2342: 'firefox -P <profile name>' ?
<juan2342> that doesnt work if im allready running an instance
<h3sp4wn> ehird: And C with optimisation on the compiler ?
<ehird> h3sp4wn: i it may hit 20ms. it's still irrelivent
<abattoir> juan2342: you can't launch the profile manager and choose your profile too?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hi, Hawkwind :), 'morning to you too
<juan2342> nope if im already running a firefox instance any firefox command will just open a new window
<h3sp4wn> ehird: Irrelivent to you - I like my system to have as fast interactive performance as possible and interpretted apps are noticably slower to me
<hollywoodb> juan2342: /usr/bin/firefox is a symlink that points to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox, which is a bash script... check out the bash script to find out what's going on
<abattoir> juan2342: ok, try exporting MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 as an environment variable
<abattoir> juan2342: or 0, if that's what you want
<abattoir> juan2342: or launch firefox w/ -no-remote
<juan2342> thx
<abattoir> juan2342: works?
<juan2342> yes
<juan2342> is there anyway to check if a process is running by using a script?
<BluesKaj> how does one "unshare" a file in order to delete it ?
<morphish> juan2342: thief off of eggdrop's botchk, which checks if eggdrop is running and if not starts it ?
<cntb> anyone uses xen ?
<h3sp4wn> juan2342: What do you mean ? what process ?
<h3sp4wn> cntb: Yes
<h3sp4wn> cntb: (not to run windows though if that is the question)
<nickenyfiken> how do i know what version of Kubuntu i have installed? I thought i had 6.10 installed but the help about section says 6.06...
<cntb> h3sp4wn: have it installed  and working now ?
<cntb> rather run second linux?
<cntb> h3sp4wn:  ?
<abattoir> nickenyfiken: 'lsb_release -a'
<abattoir> (in a terminal, of course)
<juan2342> i mean if firefox is a running process
<nickenyfiken> abattoir: thanks
<h3sp4wn> cntb: Yes - dom0 is running on debian etch
<cntb> what ? what is dom0
<h3sp4wn> cntb: Have edgy / fedora 6 (some test release) as domU
<csills> Anybody have an idea on how to install libss10.9.6 for yahoo messenger
<cntb> wait a sec h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> cntb: Dom0 is the host system - domU is the guest's
<felixjet> can i make a paste of 4 lines?
<csills> sure
<felixjet> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<felixjet> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<felixjet> command:
<felixjet> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<felixjet> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<felixjet> from nv to nvidia.
<felixjet> i get this error when i did nvidia-glx-config enable
<felixjet> and i have "nvidia" instead of "nv" in the xorg.conf - driver section
<felixjet> should i ignore it?
<grothesk> Hi there!
<cntb> h3sp4wn:  http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Xen-Download-2333.html took sources from there
<cntb> how to install
<gnomefreak> felixjet: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure driver is set to nvidia if not change it to nvidia
<h3sp4wn> cntb: edgy already has it in
<cntb> put all in /temp/install
<cntb> oh yeah
<cntb> I am on edgy
<felixjet> gnomefreak:  16:39]  <felixjet> and i have "nvidia" instead of "nv" in the xorg.conf - driver section
<h3sp4wn> cntb: You need to read the documentation or you won't be able to use it
<h3sp4wn> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<csills> Hello  does anybody know how to install libss10.9.6
<grothesk> I do habe an issue with nvidia-glx on edgy. It will drag kernel-i386 onto my system and afterwards kernel-generic is not usabel with X.
<gnomefreak> felixjet: if already nvidia than ignore it. its just telling you it cant change it becasue its already changed
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum (from sudo -i)
<felixjet> oh, okey
<csills> I am tryin to setup yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<grothesk> csills: Take gaim.
<grothesk> csills: Or kopete
<csills> ok
<felixjet> h3sp4wn:  bash: /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum: Permiso denegado
<felixjet> :S
<felixjet> (from sudo -i)
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: so you ran sudo -i - and then that command
<XVampireX> Hey, anyone armed and ready to help me?
<felixjet> yes h3sp4wn
<BluesKaj> well. I've done all i can to install Flash 9 to make it work with FF2 , but no luck so far... it won't install in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ like it's supposed to with the other media plugins.... so i'm at a loss as to what to do next . I've tried copying the file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ , but it won't give me the option to "copy to"
<XVampireX> how do I open up a link in a new tab in konqueror?
<felixjet> felixjet@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Conquista$ sudo -i md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<felixjet> bash: /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum: Permiso denegado
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: I find it hard to believe root cannot write to that file - but not impossible
<XVampireX> I mean
<felixjet> Permiso denegado = dennied
<XVampireX> If I click on a link it should open it up in a new tab
<XVampireX> from external apps
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: You didn't do what I said
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: sudo -i
<abattoir> XVampireX: Settings->Configure Konqueror->Web Behaviour->Tabbed Browsing...
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: seperately
<felixjet> okey
<felixjet> done, but no msg output
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: Now the nvidia program should not complain
<felixjet> root@ubuntu:~# md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<felixjet> root@ubuntu:~# exit
<felixjet> logout
<felixjet> yep, right.
<felixjet> Warning: your X configuration has been succesfully changed.
<felixjet> In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to
<felixjet> be restarted.
<felixjet> thanks :)
<mal> hello
<ubuntu_> how do I partition so when I install kubuntu i dont stuff up XP?
<mal> for partition easy turn ntfs into fat32
<johan_> hello :D
<XVampireX> abattoir: It's says there to open it up in a new tab, but yet if I click on a link here it opens up in a new window
<abattoir> XVampireX: you might need to close all instances of konq. and restart for the settings to kick in
<XVampireX> abattoir: Might is not the best answer, it was already set there, I didn't change anything
<abattoir> XVampireX: sorry, can't always provide the *best* answer, some people consider 'something better than nothing' when it comes to being helped
<XVampireX> abattoir: Alright, thanks anyways :)
<abattoir> (it works here though)
<a_mule_> Hello
<BluesKaj> well. I've done all i can to install Flash 9 to make it work with FF2 , but no luck so far... it won't install in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ like it's supposed to with the other media plugins.... I'll ask again... i'm at a loss as to what to do next . I've tried copying the file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ , but it won't give me the option to "copy to" ...any ideas ?
<a_mule_> anyone an idea what i did wrong here ?
<a_mule_> Failed to fetch http://nl.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'nl.security.ubuntu.com'
<a_mule_> get this error for all of the mirrors in sources.list
<abattoir> a_mule_: afaik, security.ubuntu.com doesn't have regional mirrors
* a_mule_ didnt make a backup...
<abattoir> a_mule_: did you add the nl yourself?
<a_mule_> abattoir: yups.
<zorglu_> a_mule_: you didnt made any mistake, it is a external error, the dns name cant be resovled
<abattoir> a_mule_: remove the nl, and you should be good to go
<XVampireX> abattoir: it seems that what I set in default applications settings is to open everything in konqueror, so instead of taking the settings from the apps themselves, it opened up in a new window, so I fixed it now, oh well
<abattoir> XVampireX: oh, ok
<a_mule_> abattoir: Voila, thanks. That whas the trick.
<juan2342> is it possible to set an icon for a window for a link, e.g 1 of my FF links launches with 1 icon and another with a 2nd (both firefoxes have different processes) ?
<abattoir> a_mule_: good :)
<a_mule_> what would be a smarter thing to do.... install j2re1.4 or just java5 ?
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zorglu_> juan2342: i dont understand what you mean, can you elaborate
<a_mule_> ubotu: thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> a_mule_: ubotu is a bot. it has been trigger by the command i typed
<zorglu_> triggered
<juan2342> all my windows have thier icons in the start menu/top left of the window (i cant rember which setting ive set to do this) i have 2 versions of FF that i launch of seperate links, and id quite like the 2 different profiles to keep different icons
<ehird> I've just realised that GNU/Linux is incorrect, Linux is the core of the system and GNU is optional to it so it should be Linux/GNU
<larson9999> years ago i realised that the name of linux should be left up to linus
<BluesKaj> how does one "unshare" a file ? some how a file i'd like to delete got "shared" and now i haven't permission to delete it .
<zorglu_> juan2342: hmm ok, i think you should do 2 profile with firefox, and then create 2 icons launching firefox with those profiles.
<zerak> may i bother with a question about sound problem, tried :  "$ /usr/bin/speaker-test"   -> ... "Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory"
<cpk1> BluesKaj: huh? sharing it how?
<zorglu_> firefox -P yourprofilename <- it will launch firefox on a given profile, juan2342
<BluesKaj> cpk1, this the name of the file :  /home/kaj/.local/share/Trash/files/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55
<cpk1> and I take it you cant empty the recycle bin?
<juan2342> ive got that, and ive also got -no-remote so they run as seperate processes, but i cant seem to find a setting to change the window icon
<zorglu_> ehird: you forgot all the name of the stuff which are not from gnu fsf and from the kernel :)
<BluesKaj> when i want to trash it ...that's the message
<cpk1> you could just do sudo rm -rf  /home/kaj/.local/share/Trash/files/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55 and that will guarentee super nukage
<zerak> make sure you got the right and owner of the file before deleting
<a_mule_> GStreamer, could be used in Kubuntu also ?.....
<ehird> zorglu_: that's included in "linux"
<abattoir> a_mule_: can, yes, why do you need it?
<ehird> how do i install flash 9? there's many conflicting guides about it.
<zorglu_> ehird: oh so linux is everything except the gnu fsf stuff ?
<BluesKaj> cpk1, no I'm trying to trash the flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55 file
<ehird> zorglu_: 99% of software on your linux machine is gnu stuff
<zorglu_> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<a_mule_> abattoir: to play embedded media in firefox
<ehird> the other 1% is part of the distro, not Linux
<zorglu_> ehird: hehe :)
<cpk1> BluesKaj: care to explain the difference between removing and trashing?
<zorglu_> ehird: well not even close
<BluesKaj> none
<abattoir> a_mule_: oh, i'm not very sure about that then, but yes, you can use gstreamer
<zorglu_> cpk1: removing is deleting the file, trashing being to copy it in a special directory called trash
<cpk1> BluesKaj: you do not want this file correct?
<a_mule_> abattoir: Ok, thanks. i will try it.
<BluesKaj> right , cpk1 ..nopoint in having a file if it won't install properly
<arriesp_> xao gente
<cpk1> BluesKaj: so why dont you want to use rm on it?
<zerak> may i bother with a question about sound problem, tried :  "$ /usr/bin/speaker-test"   -> ... "Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> I've tried 'everything" i know to make Flash9 work but it refuses to so i might as well delete it
<ehird> zerak: type /dev/audio at the command prompt, what does it say
<cpk1> BluesKaj: we are just talking about the tar or package or whatever you used to try to install it right?
<ehird> is there a way to fool nano into thinking /dev/audio is a normal file? *g*
<BluesKaj> yeah it's the tar pkg that I dl'd yesterday
<BluesKaj> it won't install in the right directory
<cpk1> BluesKaj: you just untar it into the directory you want it in?
* BluesKaj is thinking of going back to windows fore a day or 2 to releive the frustration
<magical_trevsky> is it possible to get amarok 1.4.4 on dapper, or is it only for edgy?
<BluesKaj> I tried that , it won't go there !
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Can you not just copy the file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<BluesKaj> that's the wrong file
<cpk1> BluesKaj: anyways if you want to rid yourself of the .tar just use sudo rm (or sudo rm -rf if it is really stubborn)
<a_mule_> Another question,,, i added the commercial repositorie and dit apt-get update. still it tells me realplay / opera cannot be found...
<cpk1> *nothing* survives sudo rm -rf
<BluesKaj> cpk1, it has to install into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<grothesk> a_mule_: Edgy? Those apps are not yet in thist repo.
<cpk1> BluesKaj: so why dont you untar it in there?
<a_mule_> grothesk: yup edgy it is.
<BluesKaj> it doesn't untar to that file
<a_mule_> grothesk: that means its impossible to get it installed under edgy ? how edgy is that .... :)
<BluesKaj> it fails
<cpk1> saying?
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: if you use chattr +i (then you can make files immutable even to rm -rf)
<BluesKaj> no such file or directory
<arunkale> hey people
<cpk1> BluesKaj: mkdir /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<arunkale> can anyone tell me again how to upgrade safely from dapper to edgy?
<a_mule_> arunkale: yesterday that is what i try'd following the official instructions. but it messed up my dapper. i had to reinstall
<BluesKaj>  cannot create directory `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/': File exists
<abattoir> arunkale: it's a painful process... are you up for it? ;)
<cpk1> haha
<BluesKaj> weird eh /
<cpk1> whats the permissions of /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: just put it into ~/.firefox/plugins )you don't want to install into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ as the package manager uses that
* cpk1 thinks you should listen to h3sp4wn
<ironfroggy> I just upgraded to edgy and when i restarted, X would not come up because it could not find the "fixed" font.
<ironfroggy> I don't even know where to look for this
<arunkale> ok?
<abattoir> ironfroggy: try reinstall xfonts-base, install xfs and reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abattoir> *reinstalling
<zerak> ehird: permission denied
<zerak> ehird: crw-rw---- 1 root crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 4 2006-11-04 12:08 audioaudio 14, 4 2006-11-04 12:08 audio
<zerak> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 4 2006-11-04 12:08 audio
<grothesk> Noone here having issues with nvidia-glx and kernel-generic?
<ehird> zerak: weird
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, then why does /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ contain al the other media type *.so files but not flash ?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: That is for systemwide ones (usually installed by the packagemanager)
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: If you are installing just for yourself (which I would do for a beta)
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Then ~/.firefox/plugins is the place
<BluesKaj> there is no such file , h3sp4wn
<CyberSix> will the instructions for 6.10 release work if i'm trying to upgrade from breezy, rather than 6.06?
<BluesKaj> cpk1, there are no permissions ...they're all "greyed out"
<cpk1> BluesKaj: oh well, pretty sure h3sp4wn knows what he is talking about =)
<zerak> ehird no clues then? I have probably done something silly, i usually do like missreading or accidently push something that makes the computer blow up
<ehird> zerak: i have a button like that on my keyboard, it says "boot windows"
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: [samw@spacecat]  (~)% ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/ | grep -v total
<h3sp4wn> -rwxr-xr-x 1 samw samw 6753912 2006-10-19 02:15 libflashplayer.so
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: It is definately working here (but making firefox seriously slow - I may remove it)
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Are you sure you have the firefox plugin downloaded not the external flash player
<harmental> i've smoothly upgraded to edgy.....all works perfectly...i just have a little problem with folders named w/special characters
<BluesKaj> what was that last command you suggested supposed to do , h3sp4wn ?
<arunkale> abattoir: how painful?
<arunkale> harmental how did you upgrade?
<abattoir> arunkale: lot's of users have complained about something or the other breaking
<abattoir> arunkale: but then, if you do things carefully, there should be little to worry about
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Show you that that is where it is supposed to go
<arunkale> abattoir: okay, i'm going to give it a shot anyway, and i've backed up all my data.. if anything goes wrong, i can still access my windows partition right?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: (and the correct filename - there are 2 tar.gz's
<BluesKaj> flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55
<abattoir> arunkale: yeah, that shouldn't be affected
<arunkale> abattoir: grub will be intact?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: it makes your ff slow?  how so?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Is that a folder or file ?
<abattoir> arunkale: yes, it should be
<BluesKaj> folder
<arunkale> abattoir: so, how do i start? and is there anything i should keep in mind?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: All you need is the libflashplayer.so from the folder
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ehird> anybody have a vim tutorial for total newbies? newbies as in i can't figure out how to make it let me type :D
<h3sp4wn> ehird: just run ``vimtutor''
<abattoir> arunkale: use aptitude if you can, and make sure important packages like xserver-xorg aren't held back, if they are, install them manually
<ehird> h3sp4wn: bash: vimtutor: command not found
<arunkale> abattoir: how do i make sure they aren't held back
<h3sp4wn> ehird: if you are on edgy you might need to install the vim package instead of vim tiny
<BluesKaj> ok h3sp4wn done, ~/.mozilla/plugins
<abattoir> arunkale: you'll be told if they are being held back, look for those messages and make sure you install those packages
<arunkale> abattoir: what command(s) do i need to use to upgrade? do i need to restart or can i open a konsole right now and begin?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: cd flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55; cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<abattoir> arunkale: no, you can begin right now
<arunkale> abattoir: how do i begin?
<larson9999> my 5 year old loves adventure games.  just finished pajama sam.  will i scare him for life if i introduce him to sam & max hit the road?
<abattoir> arunkale: change all instances of dapper to edgy in sources.list, and then sudo aptitude update
<harmental> arunkale..i followed the wiki....
<larson9999> s/scare/scar
<harmental> all worked fine though
<ehird> larson9999: no, you should do it
<arunkale> harmental: what wiki
<ehird> i played sam'n'max when i was 8/9
<abattoir> arunkale: and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ehird> larson9999: maybe you should do day of the tentacle first, though, to ease the transition :p
<arunkale> abattoir: that's it?
<larson9999> ehird: maybe.  i have them all
<abattoir> arunkale: yep, that's all
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys 1 quick question
<ehird> larson9999: i have a sizable collection of lucasarts games
<harmental> arunkale....wait.....ill look for it.....
<arunkale> and i should close all my programs, right?
<abattoir> arunkale: reboot, and you'll be in edgy, if it all went well
<Th3_Cr0up13R> if something is in bz2 format how do i uncompress it ?
<abattoir> arunkale: not really necessary
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: using scumvm ?
<ehird> abattoir: that's unsupported so don't
<BluesKaj> ok done , h3
<zerak> ehird thank you, will have to go somewhere else to find why the sound is malfunctining, once worked in dapper
<larson9999> ehird same here.  i think i have just about all
<abattoir> ehird: which is?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: yep
<ehird> update-manager -c seems to be the reccomended way
<arunkale> !upgrade
<BluesKaj> ok done , h3sp4wn
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<heinkel_111> hi everyone
<abattoir> ehird: update-manager is an ubuntu tool
<ehird> larson9999: i use the monkey island theme as a ringtone <.< >.>
<larson9999> ok.  dott it is.
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: and if you run ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: is it there ?
<arunkale> abattoir: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade -- should i do all this? or just follow your method
<BluesKaj> yup
<abattoir> arunkale: both are pretty much same, you could follow that
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, , it's there
<arunkale> abattoir: ok.. and can i keep firefox open so that i can copy-paste the commands?
<abattoir> arunkale: yeah, sure
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: chmod 755 ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so (mine is set to 755 anyway)
<a_mule_> What is the default download folder when u use " wget " ?
<harmental> arunkale: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: I take it you removed the other flash player prior to attempting to install this one ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<abattoir> arunkale: i'd have redirected you there, but i pm'd ubotu which gave me the wrong link
<arunkale> abattoir: thanks a lot .. i'll be online here as well, updating you guys on the progress hehe
<abattoir> arunkale: good luck :)
<BluesKaj> yes i did ... it was vers 7 i believe
<ehird> hjkl for controlling? what are these guys smokin'?
<arunkale> abattoir: is it very time consuming on a fast connection, and if anything happens, can i just stop the upgrade midway
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: run ``sudo dpkg -P flashplayer-nonfree'' to make sure
<larson9999> ehird: back then there wasn't much else.  not so bad once you get used to it.  i like it so much i even use visearch to google
<ehird> larson9999: i still think it's silly
<abattoir> arunkale: speed depends on the mirror... if you 'stop' during the downloads, you can resume it later
<arunkale> abattoir: also, is there some GUI way of doing this
<ehird> maybe cause i'm so used to doom and WASD :)
<abattoir> arunkale: unfortunately no
<a_mule_> Nevermind /home/user....
<arunkale> abattoir: ok thanks
<arunkale> i'm starting now
<abattoir> arunkale: doing it through adept pretty much screws up your system
<larson9999> ehird: actually very economic having the navigation keys at your finger tips.
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, warning: ignoring request to remove flashplayer-nonfree which isn't installed.
<harmental> i've smoothly upgraded to edgy.....all works perfectly...i just have a little problem with folders named w/special characters such as ,   
<harmental> any hints?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: that is ok then
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Just load firefox and it should now be working
<BluesKaj> cool thx h3sp4wn ...i hope it works :)
<ehird> well since i want to switch sometime what about dvorak keyboards?
<ehird> those keys are all over the place
<ehird> it should use the home row right hand of DVORAK, HTNS
<larson9999> ehird: i suppose you'd have to remap them if you want the same finger placement
<ehird> larson9999: surely there's a vim-dvorak or whatever?
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, SUCCESS! ...muchos gracias !
<larson9999> ehird: maybe but even then it's probably just a config file that has the mapping for you.
<larson9999> BluesKaj: so what did you goof up?
<arunkale> abattoir: holy shit 634 mb of archives
<ehird> vimtutor confusion; in the insert example are you meant to do a seperate insert, type, esc for each position you need to insert to? because you lose the navigation keys upon using i
<josh__> hi people
<josh__> how do you get album art in amarok?
<arunkale> josh__: right click on the album art space and select 'fetch from amazon'
<ehird> josh__: its enabled by default
<arunkale> in the context menu
<ehird> arunkale: wouldnt reccomend that, amazons covers are low quality
<ehird> there's some scripts to download from itunes using some url hashing magick
<ehird> get them
<josh__> where's the album art space though
<ehird> josh__: context dialog
<arunkale> josh__: in the context menu
<cntb> can I apt-get
<ehird> cntb: no it's illegal
<cntb> h3sp4wn: still here ?
<arunkale> heheh
<cntb> ehird wrong enter
<cntb> hehe
<ehird> cntb: you need a license
<cntb> enough ehird
<arunkale> cntb: what do you need to do
<cntb> h3sp4wn:  ?
<h3sp4wn> cntb: why ?
<maddog39> kubuntu sux i have to say, not impressed at all, Xubuntu and U untu are a billion times better
<cntb> installing xen now? do you know which packages are indispensable
<arunkale> i'm getting edgy just for the shiny login screens haha
<cntb> h3sp4wn: it is taking some time
<h3sp4wn> cntb: the xen kernel xen-tools and the hypervisor
<cntb> BTW there exists a Edgy Eft DVD having it all , right ?
<KennyTheFreak> WHY DO I HAVE TO RESTART X TO MAKE IT WORK IN 24BIT???? IM SICK OF IT!!!
<maddog39> lol
<KennyTheFreak> Each time i start my computer it works in something like 8bit >_<
<maddog39> get GNOME, solve these problems :P
<cntb> h3sp4wn: hypervisor? will check that
<KennyTheFreak> Its both in Gnome and KDE
<maddog39> oh well Xfce dont have that problem
<KennyTheFreak> AND, gnome MAKES the problems sometimes btw
<fdoving> KennyTheFreak: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change DefaultDepth to 24?
<KennyTheFreak> tried that aswell
<cntb> ty h3sp4wn
<KennyTheFreak> fdoving: it IS 24 bit as DefaultDepth
<cntb> xen kernel xen-tools and the hypervisor are the indespensable pkgs for xen to work ok
<fdoving> KennyTheFreak: ok, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about this?
<KennyTheFreak> momento
<fdoving> KennyTheFreak: post it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ace> hi
<BluesKaj> larson9999, i had the libflashplayer.so in the wrong ffplugins dir
<KennyTheFreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30185/
<Volken> hello, when installing Kubuntu, the installer stops at the point where on the dialog shows "Scanning the mirror..." and it shows 1% ... it lasts too long
<ace> one letter on my keybaord doens't work anymore, it's the letter between O and Q
<Volken> I install Dapper
<larson9999> BluesKaj: where did you have it?
<KennyTheFreak> ace: theres MANY letters between O and Q
<KennyTheFreak> Seven to be exact
<ace> KennyTheFreak
<KennyTheFreak> /precise
<KennyTheFreak> ace: yeah?
<ace> okay, if you want to look it that way, then it's the letter right next to O
<KennyTheFreak> P or I?
<ace> right
<ace> so not I
<KennyTheFreak> P
<KennyTheFreak> k...
<Volken> hello, when installing Kubuntu dapper, the installer stops at the point where on the dialog shows "Scanning the mirror..." and it shows 1% ... it lasts too long
<ace> ye!
<zerak> hmmm the right have changed since dapper, notice that a user can no longer access other partition (fat32), access denied
<KennyTheFreak> Volkem: probably because freecontrib is down
<wallander> why
<KennyTheFreak> *Volken
<wallander> why
<KennyTheFreak> ace: are you using the pc105 driver?
<ace> I guess so
<wallander> why
<ace> I saw it somewhere
<wallander> why
<ace> is it broken ?
<wallander> why
<KennyTheFreak> try to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<wallander> why
<ace> wallaner: because ?
<Volken> KennyTheFreak: how do I continue the installation, grub ain't installed
<wallander> no
<KennyTheFreak> Wallander: why what?
<wallander> why is life a cookie?
<esari> Cookies nad milk, mmm...
<zerak> feels like my filesystem right have been ******* up
<wallander> why
<ace> KennyTheFreak: I'd rather not do thatit's starts messing with my vid cards and I have a 3-head set u (and that doesn't go automagically I can tell ya !
<wallander> why
<KennyTheFreak> Volken: ehm... with the live disk? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories << do that and then try to install
<wallander> why
<KennyTheFreak> Wallander: cause God was hungry
<wallander> was he?
<wallander> why?
<KennyTheFreak> ace: oh... and i can't remember how to edit the kbd without the reconfigure...
<Volken> KennyTheFreak: how about skip the upgrading try ?
<wallander> why
<Volken> attempt*
<zerak> Edgy gets thumb down... sure more fun things but it surely messed up a lot and removed startup manager
<ace> I will look into xorg.conf and change to c104 ??
<wallander> why
<ace> (missing letter: c104 ?)
<Volken> KennyTheFreak: It passed to 2%
<KennyTheFreak> Wallander: cause he didnt eat for a week? he used the time to create earth, and then he was hungry, so he made the mobile snack, also called Humans
<wallander> why
<KennyTheFreak> Volken: thats a good sign...
<wallander> why humans? I prefer lions
<KennyTheFreak> Wallander: but lions where to hairy
<BluesKaj> larson9999, i had it in my home folder cuz it weouldn't install in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ like all the other media player *.so files
<wallander> KennyTheFreak sucks
<KennyTheFreak> Wallander: and humand dont try to eat you
<pointwood> anyone experience digikam not wanting to display photos? it has suddenly started just giving me a black screen :(
<ubuntu_> #kubuntu-es
<wallander> KennyTheFreak sucks
<larson9999> BluesKaj: oh, that'll do it.
<ironfroggy> how do i reinstall an already installed package and what is the command for reconfiguring a package?
<josh__> how do i get adept out of read only mode?
<wallander> why
<wallander> why
<BluesKaj> so h3sp4wn had me make a file ~/.mozilla/plugins
<KennyTheSnack> josh__: kill it, and start it with kdesu <app>
<wallander> why
<georgeb> ironfroggy: dpkg-reconfigure  to reconfigure
<wallander> KennyTheFreak sucks
<KennyTheFreak> Wallander: cause the frog you saw when you was 4 had wings
<ironfroggy> georgeb: thanks, and do force a reinstall of an existing package?
<wallander> why
<KennyTheFreak> with --help :P
<wallander> why
<wallander> why
<reginaldo> somebody speak portuguese?
<Hawkwind> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ironfroggy> isnt there an op in here?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Yes
<KennyTheFreak> Wallander: cause it ate endoplasmatic flys
<ironfroggy> cause this "why" crap kills noise ratio
<wallander> why
<ace> pppp!
<larson9999> man, i have to go to work monday.  not sure i remember how
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<ace> Kenny the Snack yep ! I am back in the business of P !
<ace> Need to get the old keybaord from the trash, I dunked it
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: thank you so much.
<ace> funny huh
<XVampireX> ironfroggy: next time !ops
<ace> this from a clean install of edgy
<josh__> whats the command to open adept
<Hawkwind> josh__: sudo adept
<XVampireX> ironfroggy: this summons them :P
<ironfroggy> wtf i cant recongigure xserver-xorg-core because it cant connect to an X server, it says...
<xsacha> dont run it as root?
<josh__> not working
<josh__> i remember there is a command that fixes it
<xsacha> adept_manager
<ironfroggy> doesnt the adept entries in the menu launch it with kdesu anyway?
<josh__> i found it on kubuntu forums one times
<KennyTheFreak> josh__: do kdesu as it is a x app
<xsacha> yes
<Hawkwind> !adept crash fix | josh__
<ubotu> josh__: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<xsacha> kdesu adept_manager
<josh__> thank you
<ironfroggy> i was also told i should install xfs to fix my font troubles, but i see no such package.
<xsacha> LOL
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: hiya, how you doing?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: just upgraded to edgy ? remove any reminants of xserver-xorg-driver-* (sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-driver~i) and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: the driver packages have to do with fonts?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: to do with abi version mismatch usually
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: But if you upgraded with apt you probably need to do that
<ironfroggy> i used adept
<ironfroggy> but im sure its the same
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: I can't complain :)
<ironfroggy> if you need to do this when you upgrade, why doesnt the upgrade just do this?
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: :-)
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: dist-upgrading with adept is an unwise thing to do
<a_mule_> Anyone knows what the default font is in Kubuntu Edgy. i installed the ms core fonts, and know all looks :S :S
<josh__> omfg
<josh__> adept wont run anymore
<h3sp4wn> josh__: take it as a blessing
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: well anyway, i cant install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> has anyone been able to run FF2 with MediaWrap without FF crashing ?
<josh__> why
<josh__> i'm so mad now
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: says it depends on packages that wont be installed (so shouldnt it just install them?)
<josh__> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: because adept trashed the dist-upgrade probably
<ironfroggy> i mean, i thought that was the whole point of a package manager.
<josh__> god
<josh__> it works now
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: apt-get / aptitude work properly for major upgrades adept doesn't
<josh__> aww no it doesnt F***
<ironfroggy> isnt adept just an apt frontend?
<josh__> yes
<josh__> but its way easier
<Hawkwind> Yes
<Hawkwind> josh__: Not really
<josh__> i'm always searching for packages and installing random tools
<ironfroggy> then how does that make sense?
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install <package> is pretty darn simple
<josh__> but i like to see whats there
<Hawkwind> josh__: apt-cache search
<larson9999> errr, where did the file systems gui go in edgy?
<Hawkwind> josh__: If you learn apt-get, you'll find it's just as easy, plus it works all the time :)
<ironfroggy> people dont want to type, they want to click.
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: dist-upgrading from dapper to edgy works with aptitude / apt-get but breaks horribly with adept or synaptic (do you agree with that ?)
<Hawkwind> !hidden-root | larson9999
<ubotu> larson9999: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<larson9999> Hawkwind: thanks.
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Adept is horrible. Just like most all other GUI package managers out there for every distro
<ironfroggy> why does apt complain about dependancies that wont be installed, instead of just installing them?
<josh__> omg
<josh__> i fixed it
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: It shouldn't
<ironfroggy> they wouldnt be horrible if any devs cared about gui package managers, but they are always ignored.
<josh__> effin right
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Only if the packages are built incorrectly will it do that
<josh__> thx for that apt-cache thing
<enzo_> is there a 686 available for 2.6.17-10?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Speak to mornfall about Adept.  He's the creator/maintainer
<josh__> i reinstalled adept and the program that hung adept installed and went through
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: i dont understand how it can do that. if it _knows_ the package depends on it, how could it not know to install it?
<Hawkwind> enzo_: Use the -generic kernel, it does everything for you
<enzo_> Hawkwind: Thank you
<larson9999> Hawkwind: that seems to address konqueror and gtk widgets.  i'm looking for the gui in the system settings or kcontrol.  there was a dialog for file systems.  that's what i don't see.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: You need to learn how packaging works
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: True - but the fact is as well as being horrible (more importantly) it doesn't work right
<TheGateKeeper> ironfroggy: if you want to use a gui, use synaptic
<ironfroggy> i know how packaging works. i am mostly very good with it, until it breaks like this.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: You know how to package debs ?
<ironfroggy> but im saying people, in general, like to click. i havent packaged debs particularly, no.,
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: If you don't then you don't truly understand how packaging works.
<ironfroggy> eggs are so much easier :-)
<Hawkwind> You can do so many things to cause problems by having the wrong thing in a control or spec file
<d0uglas> hi.. what's the mount command for an ipod the name of which shows up as /dev/disk/by-label/DOUGLAS or in the past as /dev/sda2?
<cntb> what is the keyring manager for kde >?
<cntb> I need it for krusader
<markelhas> hello my frends
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: yes but how could it break like this unless you have to seperately define the dependancies and the packages to install to satisfy them, which seems like a terrible thing to do?
<cntb> poor krusader ! I asked it to look for smb: local XPs and it asks me password for every share which is about 20 times too dab
<ironfroggy> i mean, doesnt it make sense that when this error comes up, apt might just try and install the packages in question?
<cntb> dab => bda
<cntb> =>bda
<cntb> =>bad
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: It can happen, very easily.  I don't have the time to explain it all to you as I don't all of it.  But I package stuff for Mandriva/*Ubuntu all day long so I know how easy it is to break things
<cntb> hehe
<cntb> smb experts around?
<markelhas> can any onle explain to me why my kunbutu in battery icon show cpu 600 Mhz when my laptop is 1.600?
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: well are those two sets of packages ('things i depend on' and 'things to install for me') seperate like it seems it would have to be for this error to even be possible?
<ironfroggy> markelhas: throttled?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I don't know, I'd have to dig into the packaging to be honest
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: well you create packages you said, and you dont list those dependancies in two seperate places, do you?
<markelhas> what!?
<markelhas> didn't understand sorry
<markelhas> ..
<ironfroggy> markelhas: its a simple question. is your cpu throttled.
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: run ``dpkg -C'' fix the packages which are broken
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: They can be.  All depends on the package.  To understand it all learn how to build packages. You can go on for days on end about this
<DralaFi> is the defaut run level of kubuntu, 2?
<josh__> hey one more thing
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: thanks
<markelhas> humm i don't know the minig of that
<markelhas> one mmt
<josh__> in kopete, files send very slow
<josh__> but i receive them fast
<josh__> same with webcam
<josh__> its like it limits my upstream bandwith
<josh__> but in amsn its way faster
<josh__> is there any options for this
<hollywoodb> markelhas: by default your cpu is using 'ondemand' performance governor, this means that once you do something cpu-intensive it'll jump up to full speed, but when you're just sitting on IRC and things like that it sits down at 600MHz to keep your system cool
<enzo_> I can't get into my desktop
<hollywoodb> markelhas: the change in processor throttling is instantaneous, so there's really no downside to it
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: If you run sudo dpkg --configure -a (it will give you reasons why certain ones fail)
<enzo_> The new kernel from edgy won't work
<markelhas> okis
<markelhas> thnks
<markelhas> i'm very fresh in linux
<sync350> Hey, when I go to Kmenu -> system settings... there is no choice for display, is there a way to download it?
<markelhas> sorry about stupied kestions
<ironfroggy> hmm... so i now see that when i try to run kdm, it just does nothing. no logs, no process, nothing.
<h3sp4wn> sync350: try running ``kdesu kcontrol'' more complete interface
<hollywoodb> markelhas: its really nice that way, on my laptop the fan barely ever kicks in using 'ondemand' governor, so my laptop is completely silent
<markelhas> okok
<ironfroggy> and 'dpkg --configure -a' gives me no output at all
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Is there no broken packages in dpkg -C ? You cannot expect it to work with broken packages
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: nothing, no.
<sync350> h3sp4wn: still not there :(
<markelhas> i'm descovering my kunbutu
<markelhas> :)
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: And what is the error message stopping you from installing kubuntu-desktop (full error message)
<enzo_> this is my error from loading after GRUB... BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: dapper or edgy?
<enzo_> then it says...        /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<enzo_> any ideas?
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: it said some python-qt bindings wouldnt be installed, but i installed them and it went smoothly.
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: but now kubuntu-desktop is installed ?
<markelhas> edgy i think, last one 6.10
<markelhas> any tips for it?
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: yes
<markelhas> how do u do to responde to some one in main chat?
<markelhas> to put nickname of some one first
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: run sudo update-fonts-alias && sudo update-fonts-scale && sudo update-fonts-dir
<ironfroggy> kdm is running now, but with no Xserver...
<nadvornik> Hi!
<markelhas> i've kunbutu!
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: first few letters, press tab to complete then write your message
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: so its running on the console I don't understand
<XVampireX> Can I somehow make dpkg/apt-get be nice to my CPU?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Do you have a framebuffer version of qt ?
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: kubuntu == ubuntu + kde desktop :-)
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: there is a kdm process, but it doesnt seem to be doing anything.
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: no
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: okis
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: thkns man
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: yw :-)
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: going to check the site
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: just try running xinit see if X starts then look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: this is the reason i like linux, everyone trying to help
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: :-)
<mandango> does anyone know where I can find system specs for Kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Or try moving xorg.conf somewhere else and running Xorg -probeonly
<hollywoodb> mandango: like system requirements or hardware info on your current system?
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: yesterday i was almost givinup from linux, but then i enter in this chat and my problems where resolved
<ironfroggy> "Server error." and nothing in the logs.
<mandango> hollywoodb: basically, what the minimum requirements for the pc to run the os
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: it was #ubuntu, but the spirit is the same
<DralaFi> doh, with latest driver, I can't load ipw2200 firmware
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: excellent, quite a few good people here, & if that doesn't work you can always use the forums
<DralaFi> getting -2 error
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: the forum, :((((((((((( no one help me there
<TheGateKeeper> marileide: it's the same distro just different desktop
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i'm trying to install linux one year
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confmiss -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confnew xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xorg
<method|> why is adept updater requesting that i remove nvidia-glx?
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: usually you get an answer back in hours
<method|> anyone else getting that notification?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Its adept not working right that has caused this
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: :(, my cpu always in 100%
<aknapp> Guys, im trying to install Kubuntu from the livecd. I'm at the part where you manually setup partition table. I select my prime partition as "/" and then another for swap. I click next and it says
<aknapp> No root file system
<aknapp> What do I need to do?
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: that fixed ?
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i post some questions, but no one help me out
<method|> aknapp: it did that to me too
<method|> i forgot what i did to fix it
<aknapp> >_<
<method|> oh yeah
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: yes the problem was that i was installing linux in a pre partion made by partion magic
<method|> aknapp: manually format the partition you want to put / on
<aknapp> ok, i'll give that a shot. tnx
<method|> anyone else getting the remove nvidia-glx request from adept adapter?
<method|> i dont want to remove it
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: good old partition magic strikes again...
<method|> im liking my beryl
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: last night a cool person in #ubuntu told me to try installing from a fresh none partition and use livecd tool
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: good advice :-)
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: Kubuntu now runnig 5 stars, and ppl help runing windows apps in linux
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i'm simple very very happy with kubuntu
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: I prefer it to ubuntu
<aknapp> method| that worked like a charm, thanks.
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i've to find some apps that i used in windows
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: glad to hear it
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: one thing that i've tried to install in my desktop was ubuntu, but i've one problem
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: your the man :)
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i'm using utorrent in my desktop, i've ddl some app to use in ubuntu but none of them works fine
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: well I don't know about that, but I have collected a few bit & pieces: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i don't know you to config it
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: why don't you use ktorrent?
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: yap last night i use it and simple perfect
<cntb> ty TheGateKeeper
<aknapp> I don't understand this: "The test of the file system with type fat32 in partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors."  this is durrent install)
<aknapp> It shouldn't be doing anything to that partition.
<TheGateKeeper> cntb: yw :-) what did I do ?
<ehird> question: why do people use $HOME when ~/ exists?
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i was trying to install a app, that i don't remember the name now, something like shareazza to linux
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: i tried that line you gave and it said the confmiss needs to = something
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: joins emule torrent and gnutella in one web based app
<DralaFi> ehird, why do people use ~/ when cd exists?
<ehird> DralaFi: err... what?
<ehird> ~/ is not a replacement for cd
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: just try it with just one package at a time then (I know the syntax is correct)
<DralaFi> ehird, who said?
<ehird> cd ~/ is what I meant, people use cd $HOME/ in scripts alot
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i've foward all ports from router, but didn't work
<ehird> i just dunno why
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: same error
<DralaFi> ehird, export HOME=/home/foouser somescript.sh
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: so i've installed windows again, but know i'm really thinking to instal kubuntu in it
<DralaFi> ehird, open a shell, type cd and press enter
<DralaFi> cd gets you to your ~
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: i haven't don yet because of my printer
<aknapp> anyone?
<ehird> DralaFi: hmm yes but you can't do like "texteditor ~/file"
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: try like apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install that then
<ironfroggy> ugh this is a terrible mess :-(
<ehird> but in scripts, i see "texteditor $HOME/file" used, is it just equivilents?
<DralaFi> ehird, ~/ afaik always expands to the user that runs it. whereas root can run a script that uses $HOME as long as he exports a new value.
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: the fault of adept though
<ehird> or do some distros not have ~
<DralaFi> ehird, all distros have ~
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: still, no change
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: i dont see how. i just did used apt.
<DralaFi> doh, i have no udev because it's on the stupid initrd
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: because it doesn't support all the debconf functionality (only most of it) - hence the system becomes broken in subtle ways
<larson9999> is it me or is robert heron seem to beem whenever someone mentions windows?
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: apt, you mean?
<oem> hallo
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: adept
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: i used apt.
<oem> kann mir jemand helfen?
<DralaFi> ehird, imagine a script, ls ~/ If root runs it, this expands to ls /root/, but if root wants to do it to another user? export HOME=/home/foo script.sh   where it will do ls /home/foo even though the user is root and ~ would expand to /root
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: 17:06 < ironfroggy> i used adept
<ironfroggy> i was mistaken.
<markelhas> going to use samba
<markelhas> :P
<TheGateKeeper_> damn ISP :-(
<oem> anyone who speaks german here?
<cntb> windows has sndvol32.exe for sndvol level. what is the KDE equivalemt for sound level ?
<ehird> DralaFi: is this a Good Thing(tm) to use or not? :p
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: I find that unlikely (due to the conversation afterwards)
<ehird> cntb: kmixeer
<ciga> hi. I have two boxes (with edgy). I'd like to have both CPU to "help" each other. How do I do that?
<ehird> *kmixer
<cntb> ty ehird
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: it is true.
<ciga> CPUs :)
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: once it is hosed without --confmiss ing the relevant parts you have no chance
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: i specifically remember watching (for hours) as all the different things were configured and repeatedly checking my terminal to see if its done.
<oem> #linux.de
<ehird> cntb: for the record i reccomend keeping it at 100% through all chains of audio and adjust volume at the speakers/headphones
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: what does that mean
<DralaFi> ehird, not sure if it's a Good Idea (tm), but it would allow for some flexibility, which is always nice to have. The thing is, one could make a script either way.
<cntb> myabe I dont have it installed
<ehird> cntb: unlikely
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: read the apt / dpkg documentation - may have changed for your specific version however it works perfectly here so I cannot help you further
<ehird> See that audio icon in the systray?
<arunkale> ok people .. what were your reasons for upgrading to edgy (those of you who did)
<ehird> well, that's kmixer.
<cntb> default install on alternate put gnome then I manually added thru synaptic kde
<TheGateKeeper_> back latter...
<cntb> what is kmixer s path
<ehird> cntb: it's part of even kde-core.
<ehird> cntb: `kmixer`
<cntb> locate on konsole could not show me
<cntb> ok where on menus
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: well thanks for all the help thus far.
<ehird> oh sorry
<ehird> cntb: it's kmix
<cntb> tried on start run  winlogo +r kmixer
<ehird> cntb: try kmix
<cntb> ah kmix not kmixer
<ironfroggy> YAY i fixed it
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: have you tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg etc
<cntb> right
<cntb> breeze ty
<ironfroggy> except i need to rebuild my xorg.conf and i cant remember how
<_sandra> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aknapp> "The test of the file system with type fat32 in partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors."
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: move xorg.conf somewhere else and run Xorg -probeonly
<aknapp> can someone tell me what this means?
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: thats it thanks
<ciga> !cluster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> is /tmp cleared automatically somehow or does my script have to do that manually
<cntb> funny it is very quiet as opposed to windowsw same speakers vol position
<hollywoodb> ehird: a good script cleans up after itself
* DralaFi tries to un-initrd kubuntu
<ehird> hollywoodb: ah but it may be useful for people to access these files for a very short time afterwards
<ehird> so is /tmp cleaned on bootup/shutdown?
<hollywoodb> ehird: then they should go in /var/
<cntb> ehird what is HDA intel in kmix
<cntb> is it global vol?
<DralaFi> high definition audio from intel
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: Why do you need to un-initrd ?
<DralaFi> the new intel8x0 audio cards
<ehird> hollywoodb: no, they aren't very likely to be accessed
<arunkale> umm i'm upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10.. what happens to my codecs, etc
<cntb> ok so vol is vry quiet
<arunkale> that didnt come with kubuntu
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, i've installed new kernel, and initrd is evil :)
<ehird> just files for a text editor to save to so they can be uploaded to a server
<ehird> obviously if it goes wrong users could quickly recover it from /tmp
<ehird> but it isn't good to have it hanging around too long
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, only ever useful if you have to run lvm and i never have to
<DralaFi> or raid
<ehird> just a simple question...
<hollywoodb> DralaFi: or the kernel modules for you / filesystem aren't built in to the kernel
<hollywoodb> DralaFi: and default (k)ubuntu kernel has ext3 support as a module
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: I prefer everything as modules - trivial to stop unwanted things loading in the initrd anyway
<DralaFi> hollywoodb, yes but who *doesn't* build drivers for their / into the kernel?
<DralaFi> some things make sense as modules, some don't
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: Everything as modules (and I use a custom kernel)
<NickNak> ehird: /etc/default/rcS sets how long files are kept in /tmp
<ehird> NickNak: so they will be autocleaned. thanks
<ehird> what EXACTLY does beryl do?
<DralaFi> ehird, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl_%28window_manager%29
<Hawkwind> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<ehird> and is putting a bash script that i will use regularly like a real prog (very regularly) in /usr/bin the best thing to do, or..
<h3sp4wn> ehird: /usr/local/bin
<ehird> h3sp4wn: alright thanks
<ehird> DralaFi: will it run on a 32mb sis mirage card? XD
<DralaFi> ehird, or mkdir ~/bin && cp script.sh ~/bin and set your path in your ~/.bashrc
<sync350> h3sp4wn: you got any other ideas for getting to the display setting... cause the "kdesu kcontrol" didn't have it either
<h3sp4wn> ehird: keep anything not handled by the package manager in /opt or /usr/local (its easier)
<DralaFi> ehird, it's probably too old to run it :P
<DFM_> Anyone having problems with frostwire?
<ehird> DralaFi: but I could run something like that on windows probably ;/
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<ehird> well for a non-nvidia or non-ati card etc. what apt-getness would i need to do to try it out?
<dinosaur-rus> after I installed nvidia-glx package, I can't use "nvidia" module. it says "API mismatch: the client has the version 1.0-8774, but this kernel module has the version 1.0-8776"
<dumbkiwi> dinosaur-rus: Did you get the right nvidia package to match your kernel?
<usamahashimi> hi all
<dinosaur-rus> dumbwiki: I selected "nvidia-glx" package
<usamahashimi> how can i download/install offline English dictionary (which can give me the meanings of English words)
<dinosaur-rus> dumbwiki: I used apt-get, so I hadn't much variants :/
<enzo_> Where does thunderbird save your emails?
<usamahashimi> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> aptget says "This APT has Super Cow Powers" and Aptitude says "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers" - is this just a joke?
<chx> hi. when on battery, my laptop is smart enough to switch off Bluetooth but I would like to switch off wifi, too. How could I do that? (the hardware is dell x1, intel mini pci wifi card)
<DralaFi> usamahashimi, you can get dict from dict.org
<usamahashimi> DralaFi: isn't that an online dictionary?
<rafaguap> Hi all! I would like to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 on my 686 Packard Bell Easynote laptop with wifi. I'm a basic user for office work.... is the 6.10 "mature" enough now, or are there still some noticeable bugs to resolve for install (hardware)? Thanks !!
<d1nn3r_0ut> jeez, who is using kubuntu amd64, plz gives me advice how can i turn synaptic on?
<chx> rafaguap: My Dell X1 runs Edgy.
<chx> rafaguap: Also, it runs Beryl which is quite shocking..
<DralaFi> usamahashimi, you can get the program and the dictionary files
<d1nn3r_0ut> i can't figure out how to add the cd package to the package manager
<ehird> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl beryl <-- is this right?
<DralaFi> usamahashimi, then you run it as a local server
<OOD> d1nn3r_0ut: kubuntu doesn't come with synaptic by default, it comes with adept instead
<usamahashimi> DralaFi: thanks. lemme check
<rafaguap> chx: thanks.
<dinosaur-rus> can anyone help me?
<d1nn3r_0ut> OOD,why? adept is so confusing
<DralaFi> usamahashimi, http://www.dict.org/links.html   scroll down, you get links to the server code and the dictionary files. you can then use kdict and other programs to access your local copy or just connec to the dict.org one
<hoelk> hi i need some rather urgent help
<hoelk> i have one partiton mounted as root and one as /home
<hoelk> i accidently deleted a whole lot of stuff
<hoelk> whats the path of the trashcan
<dori> how come the download site for kubuntu ISOs doesn't have the md5sums? where can I get them?
<ehird> E: Couldn't find package beryl ???
<hoelk> ?(i didnt realy delete the stuff, just put it into trashcan)
* DralaFi goes to lunch
<OOD> d1nn3r_0ut: because synaptic is a gtk app, install synaptic if you dont like adept
<usamahashimi> DralaFi: i think if i install kdict, it will also install dict and then i only have to download dictionary files?
<ehird> no ideas?
<d1nn3r_0ut> OOD, i dont' have internet connection on my kubuntu box so appreciated if you can just briefly tell me how can i add packages from the dvd with adept
* BluesKaj wonders what the diff is between compiling and pkging
<hollywoodb> ehird: beryl-project.org
* d1nn3r_0ut wonders how many to compile
<NickNak> hoelk: ~/.local/share/Trash but why can't you just open the trash can?
<hollywoodb> ehird: or #beryl, or #ubuntu-xgl
<hoelk> nick: because i deleted some files that i actually need to open the trashcan
<hoelk> ;)
<hoelk> barely anything working here
<hoelk> no filemanager anymore either
<NickNak> hoelk: that sounds bad!
<hoelk> it is
<hoelk> i just wanted to get rid of the device icons on my desktop
<hoelk> i didnt even consider thinking that that it would delte the files on it
<OOD> d1nn3r_0ut: try: sudo apt-cdrom add
<hollywoodb> BluesKaj: packaging is a lot more work... not all apps behave correctly, need to make sure all the files that are part of an app go to the right places, .desktop files and such are generated if need be, need to determine between compile-time and run-time dependencies
<dori> anyone know where I can get the md5s?
<ciga> dori: for the iso?
<dori> yes
<ehird> jesus christ look at all those instructions
<ciga> dori: for which release?
<ehird> apparently beryl is rocket science to install
<hollywoodb> ehird: eh? takes about 15 seconds
<dori> ciga: this one http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<ciga> dori: there are dapper and edgy. choose. :)
<ehird> hollywoodb then the wiki is overcomplex
<dori> ciga: 6.10
<hollywoodb> ehird: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<ehird> is there a good guide to beryl+kubuntu edgy?
<hollywoodb> ehird: just add repos and install... you can use aiglx if your card supports it, which is already included as part of X.org
<ehird> hollywoodb it makes it out as if xgl oer aiglx is needed
<hollywoodb> ehird: nah. I've used aiglx exclusively across a couple distributions, including Kubuntu.  never bothered with the XGL overhead
<ciga> dori: http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/releases/kubuntu/edgy/MD5SUMS
<ehird> hollywoodb: hello? can you read? i said "xgl or aiglx"
<dori> ciga: no offense but is there a more official source?
<ciga> dori: but it should be there on every mirror.
<hollywoodb> ehird: I read "oer" as "over" typo
<hollywoodb> ehird: and you already have aiglx
<NoDuN> witam
<hollywoodb> ehird: you can see if your card is supported here: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx
<ciga> dori: none taken. let me find a better one.
<ehird> hollywoodb aside from checking there i could guarantee you anyway it won't: i have a lame 32mb SiS mirage. Checked, and it isn't even mentioned - so I need to install XGL
<ehird> which looks like a pain
<hollywoodb> ehird: you didn't check to well then, since SIS is mentioned on that page
<hollywoodb> ehird: "via, s3 savage, sis. No intrinsic reason why these wouldn't work, as far as we know, but no one has tested them yet."
<ehird> hollywoodb: hmm ok
<ehird> So I can just go on to Beryl install?
<hollywoodb> ehird: yep, and if it work with aiglx you can install xgl after the fact
<hollywoodb> ehird: if it doesn't work, i mean
<ehird> just one last thing, if things stuff up what do i do to get back?
<enzo_> How do you delete a directory?
<ehird> just uninstall beryl and it'll undefault it?
<ehird> enzo_: ... are you sure you want to be using linux?
<ehird> but, rmdir <dir name>
<hollywoodb> ehird: killall beryl-manager , but you should be able to stop it via the systray icon if you install all the beryl and emerald packages
<ehird> ok hmm, do i need to reboot after this
<hollywoodb> ehird: it won't start unless you tell it to either, which is why you have to add beryl-manager to kde autostarted apps... no reboot needed, just run beryl-manager to test
<enzo_> says that directory is not empty
<georgeb> dori: that's a official mirror; you can check it out on http://www.kubuntu.com/download.php (Europe -> Romania) or you can search for a nearer mirror
<Alzi2_> Hey. I had a question. Is it possible to install Kubuntu from the Ubuntu LiveCD? (I don't want to download another CD AGAIN...)
<enzo_> ehird: directory not empty, won't delete it
<ciga> dori: how about this one? http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/MD5SUMS
<ehird> enzo_: rm -rf <dirname>
<ehird> enjoy the most damaging powertool in linux history
<rafaguap>  ehird: a weapon of mass destruction !!! :-)
<dori> ciga: but that's ubuntu, not kubuntu, people should really think about puttin them on the download page, it doesn't make sense not to have something there
<ehird> do you have to get the gpg key stuff for beryl? it's a hassle :/
<hollywoodb> ehird: just copy paste that one command to a term
<hollywoodb> ehird: otherwise it'll complain when you 'apt-get update'
<georgeb> dori: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/edgy/ for kubuntu
<ehird> hollywoodb alrighty
<dori> georgeb: that works, thanks
<ehird> i get errors.
<ehird> !pastebin
<ehird> ... ubotu is dead
<ehird> !pastegbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastegbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ehird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30202/
<ehird> heh oops
<ehird> forgot a k
<ehird> doing install now :)
<ehird> umm
<ehird> it says it has nothing to upgrade when i follow the instructions to install
<ehird> aha! apt-get install beryl
<knapp> So Ubuntu/Kubuntu no longer comes with Firefox preinstalled?
<ehird> knapp: kubuntu never did, ubuntu still does.
<Hawkwind> knapp: No, but it's in main so it's easily installable
<knapp> oh ok.
<ehird> okay installed beryl
<ehird> what do i run to test it out now?
<jel> knapp: epiphany is better integrated with gnome anyway, and for kde, konqueror is much more integrated.  It also has questionable security, compared to mozilla etc.  It should be there if people want it, but not default imho.
<ciga> what is beryl?
<ehird> !beryl | ciga
<ubotu> ciga: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<ciga> oic
<ciga> nice.
<ehird> now i just need the command to startit! *g*
<knapp> jel only problem I have with Konq is that it doesn't work with some sites. Most notably, gmail.
<knapp> well, it works, but not fully
<ehird> ah, "beryl-manager"
<knapp> gmail has to use standard html view
<cvacubo> Hello... Maybe you can help me? I need mount UDF iso file on /mnt/iso1 and then mount with nfs this /mnt/iso1 on /mnt/iso2. But I have error: Permission denied.
<fdoving> knapp: set konq to identify as firefox at gmail.com and it'll work in the fancy view too.
<knapp> oh I gotta try that
<fdoving> knapp: settings -> browser identification.
<fdoving> inside koq.
<knapp> fdoving it's already in there.
<elias_> how can I recover a file which has been deleted on a reiserfs partition?
<knapp> fdoving: "For a better Gmail experience, use a fully supported browser.   Learn more"
<fdoving> knapp: ok, google.com too?
<knapp> yes
<fdoving> knapp: Works for me.
<arunkale> why have you guys upgraded to edgy
<hollywoodb> elias_: google: reiserfs file recovery
<knapp> "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.5; Linux) KHTML/3.5.5 (like Gecko) (Kubuntu)"
<knapp> oops
<knapp> nope, still
<fdoving> knapp: did you add gmail.com and google.com to the list? and set fake user agent to Firefox 1.5.0.4
<fdoving> that's what I have, and it works.
<fdoving> you need both gmail.com and google.com i think. atleast that's what i have.
<knapp> yes
<RiKKKi> Hey all my partners having trouble installing myth TV any suggestions on what he should do, from what i can gether its a fresh kubuntu install
<georgeb> how can I find out from what repo is a package ? I can see the package is somewhere with apt-cache show ; but I don't know in which repo
<ehird> beryl "works" the same way a lobotomy "works"
<ehird> i get basically allwhite and a few alt+tab graphics.
<fdoving> georgeb: 'apt-cache madison package'
<ehird> do i need to install xgl instead?
<hollywoodb> ehird: hehe, maybe
<fdoving> ehird: tried #ubuntu-xgl ?
<knapp> fdoving, ok closing it out and reopening looks like it did the trick
<ehird> fdoving: it may be a beryl problem i dunno
<hollywoodb> ehird: apt-get install xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1
<fdoving> ehird: ok, i don't know anything about XGL. Can't stand using it. sorry.
<hollywoodb> ehird: I believe you have everything else you need
<hollywoodb> ehird: but you'll have to add an Xgl login session to kdm/gdm as per the beryl wiki
<georgeb> fdoving: doesn't work; at least not for w32codecs
<markelhas> hey
<markelhas> ppl
<markelhas> any expert in samba?
<fdoving> georgeb: that usually means the package isn't in any of the repositories you have enabled.
<fdoving> georgeb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats -> Select 'Windows Codecs' in the Contents list.
<Hikaru79> How can I access the Java Control Panel in Kubuntu? (In Gnome, it would automatically be added to the menu under "Administration", but I don't see it in the KDE menus)? Any ideas? :)
<markelhas> can't put my samba working
<markelhas> can any one help me out
<ppine__> .
<ppine__> Is it possible to stream audio from a windows share without mounting it ?
<ciga> markelhas: what's wrong?
<ppine__> just //adres etc. in konqueror
<markelhas> ciga: i've ddl the samba
<dinosaur-rus> ok, I got nvidia-glx package to work
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<markelhas> ciga: and tried to explorer my windows machine but got a error
* Mez starts the release script for katapult
<georgeb> fdoving: thx
<Bubba_Gump> anyone know of a good 'SPSS' , or like, appy ?
<dinosaur-rus> now I want to know if setting CPATH environment variable will break compiler's default search paths or not
<markelhas> ciga: i'm in samba sahres them my home group appers
<markelhas> ciga: them my machine
<markelhas> ciga: after that error
<markelhas> ciga: :(
<ciga> markelhas: can you connect from windows to linux?
<georgeb> markelhas: what was the error ?
<hollywoodb> Bubba_Gump: what's spss ?
<markelhas> didn't try to connect from windows to linux
<enzo_> I am trying to install Kubuntu 6.10 via LiveCD and it tells me "No root file system". What's the fix?
<Bubba_Gump> it's a statistics program, good for science and sorta like a spreadsheet thingy
<markelhas> georgeb: no error now, but no share folder
<markelhas> and yes i've shared a folder on the windows machine
<Bubba_Gump> i've RWKard and it's a bit naff
<ciga> markelhas: which windows version?
<Bubba_Gump> just looking for something much groovier :D
<markelhas> xp sp2
<markelhas> my desktop
<ciga> markelhas: no firewall on windows, right?
<markelhas> yes i've one
<markelhas> ciga: but from windows machine i can see my share
<markelhas> ciga: from linux should be ok them, right!?
<ciga> markelhas: from the same windows machine, or an other one?
<markelhas> another one, this one but with windows
<markelhas> my laptop
<ciga> ok
<ciga> markelhas: try smbclient -L $yourdesktopwindowsip
<markelhas> oki
<enzo_> anyone here done the edgy install from the livecd?
<cntb> h3sp4wn:  ? gone?
<ubuntu> Hey all... have a problem with X... I cant start it anymore... The installed that is...
<markelhas> ciga: Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_OK
<dinosaur-rus> ubuntu: ??
<cntb> your nick is ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> It doenst give me an error or nothing... just a blank screen. cant change to a shell either
<ubuntu> cntb: Live cd.
<dinosaur-rus> will setting the CPATH variable break existing search paths?
<Alzi2_> Hey. I had a question. Is it possible to install Kubuntu from the Ubuntu LiveCD? (I don't want to download another CD AGAIN...)
<markelhas> ciga:  on konker got this error: The file or folder smb://mav-desktop/ does not exist
<cntb> have hirenCD or gparted botable CDs ubuntu ?
<cntb> oh tha is more understandable Hagbarddenstore
<dinosaur-rus> Alzi2_: there's "Install" shortcut on the desktop
<Hagbarddenstore> gonna look in the x log now
<ciga> markelhas: do you know how to mount a share with 'mount'?
<Alzi2_> dinosaur-rus: You didn't read my message correctly. I said from the UBUNTU LiveCD
<hollywoodb> ehird: any luck with beryl?
<h3sp4wn> cntb: What do you need to know ? (If you want to install netbsd under xen I might be interested) but I think its pretty simple to do if you just follow the documentation
<redmonkey> (k)ubuntu is in my opinion the best linux. it detects the most hardware of all linux distributions.
<zorglu_> Alzi2_: install it and then do 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<dinosaur-rus> Alzi2_: ahh... didn't know they differ so much...
<markelhas> ciga: i think i can manage with the help of the man
<zorglu_> Alzi2_: but still it will require quite a bit of download
<ciga> markelhas: try that first.
<georgeb> markelhas:  try smbclient -L $yourdesktopwindowsip -U windows_username
<Alzi2_> zorglu_: And how to get rid of the gnome packages still scattered about, then? or can you switch inbetween? but it messes up the menu's, i think.
<georgeb> markelhas: might be an auth problem
<ehird> hollywoodb, did you read my previous message? :p
<zorglu_> Alzi2_: well it is very simple to add pacakge, but to remove is very hard
<hollywoodb> Alzi2_: there's an article in the forums about properly adding and removing the big metapackages like ubuntu-desktop
<zorglu_> Alzi2_: some people has made pages about how to remove all the package from gnome in the case you describe
<knapp> I have just installed Kubuntu, where can I go to figure out what repositories I need?
<hollywoodb> ehird: try xgl?
<Alzi2_> "the forums are offline until further notice." <-- You guys have no choice but to help me :P
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<Hagbarddenstore> how do I chroot into the hdd and use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<zorglu_> "wanna bet ?" :)
<ehird> hollywoodb, except, i can't get thru its tutorial
<ehird> "BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" on glxinfo
<hollywoodb> Hagbarddenstore: mount / partition someplace, then: chroot /mnt/whereitis/ /bin/bash
<hollywoodb> Hagbarddenstore: then do what you need to do
<markelhas> georgeb: maybe, but how can i autorize it? in windows or linux?
<ciga> markelhas: -U $youraccountonyourwindowsdesktop
<ciga> and then you need to type the right password for that user.
<georgeb> markelhas: I think there was a change in XP SP2; so the shares can't be listed if the connection type is anonymous, or smth like that; and if you don't specify a windows username to smbclient, it will try a anonymous connection
<georgeb> markelhas: just put a valid account from the windows machine for smbclient -U ; so smbclient will send some credentials
<markelhas> georgeb: okidoki
<markelhas> georgeb: and ciga: something like what smbclient -U MyUser MyIPMAchine?
<ciga> smbclient -U MyUser -L MyIPMAchine
<Alzi2_> Guys - I meant: Is there a way to make the installer use Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<georgeb> markelhas:  smbclient -L MyIpMAchine -U MyUser
<markelhas> georgeb: ok i'll try
<Hikaru79> How can I access the Java Control Panel in Kubuntu? (In Gnome, it would automatically be added to the menu under "Administration", but I don't see it in the KDE menus)? Any ideas? :)
<markelhas> georgeb: same error
<killermach__> I am trying to clone a partition with dd or partimage, but I get "cannot read from sector 266938" how do I get the drive to reallocate the bad sectors so I can image the data?
<skiy> Hikaru79: Mine is /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08/bin/javaws
<Hikaru79> skiy, I'm pretty sure that's just the WebStart panel (javaws -> java web start)
<Hikaru79> I need the general overall panel, not just for webstart.
<skiy> Hikaru79: apt-get install gnome-control-panel
<Hikaru79> LOL :P
<skiy> Hikaru79: sorry, gnome-control-center :)
<Hikaru79> I'm not going to install Gnome just to find the java control panel ^ ^;
<Hikaru79> But perhaps I'll just ask a Gnome-using friend to see what his menu launcher points to :)
<ciga> !rh-cluster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rh-cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skiy> Hikaru79: sorry :(
<Hikaru79> Thanks anyway, skiy :)
<knapp> Can someone recommend me a good kate/kwrite alternative?
<georgeb> markelhas: hmm.. do you have a firewall ?
<ehird> kbounce is addictive
<ehird> knapp: vi, emacs, nano
<skiy> knapp: kedit?
<skiy> knapp: kdevelop3
<skiy> knapp: it depends on what you want it for, really :)
<knapp> skiy, just everyday use. Just wanted to look at some alternatives.
<knapp> I feel like Kate is slow
<skiy> knapp: yes, it is :)
<skiy> I don't suppose anyone knows my the sounds skips in many kde applications on my clean install of edgy ?
<skiy> make that all kde applications
<oge> join #ubuntu
<skiy> oge: I asked there :(
<Kim^J> I fixed X... =)
<firebird619> Could someone help me out. I just installed Beryl and would like to make it autostart. I used the script on http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL to add into ~/.kde/Autostart, but that did not work.
<skiy> Hikaru79: ControlPanel
<skiy> Hikaru79: :)
<oge> firebird: did you make it executable?
<firebird619> oge: yes.
<oge> i tried it once on my laptop and it worked for me...
<Hawkwind> firebird619: Have you tried #Beryl or #Ubuntu-XGL ?
<firebird619> Hawkwind: No, I thought I would try here first. I can go there and ask. Thanks
<Helios> hi all
<varean> I can install anything from th euniverse repositories
<varean> cant*
<Ace2016> Hi i need some help
<Ace2016> open office is VERY unstable and i need to do coursework
<Ace2016> and i need a solution thats faster than buying windows
<Ace2016> and installing oo on it
<hollywoodb> Ace2016: koffice
<Ace2016> which i can't do till tomorrow
<Ace2016> hollywoodb: is koffice compatible with oo?
<varean> Does kubuntu come with gcc installed?
<hollywoodb> Ace2016: if you save in a compatible format, sure
<Hawkwind> varean: sudo apt-get install build-essential should install it for you if it's not already installed
<varean> I get this error
<varean> varean@Tux:~/gcc-4.1.1$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<varean> Reading package lists... Done
<varean> Building dependency tree... Done
<varean> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<varean> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<varean> is only available from another source
<varean> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<B-Minus_> hello
<B-Minus_> is there some sort of DUmeter for linux ?
<varean> I cant really install anything
<Ace2016> hollywoodb: so koffice can't .odt files? and will the new format be usable on windows somehow, i have to print it in school
<fdoving> varean: enable the repositories.
<fdoving> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hollywoodb> Ace2016: should do odt
<varean> I did
<hollywoodb> Ace2016: go read up on it
<Ace2016> ok
<varean> I uncommented the universe repositories
<fdoving> varean: do the same for main
<Ace2016> i'll compile oo from source, that should make it work
<varean> that did, it sweet, tyvm
<UQlev> Ace2016, you will get it by the end of tomorrow
<hollywoodb> Ace2016: haha, I thought you need a quick solution
<Ace2016> oh so it takes longer than 9 hours? :(
<Ace2016> oh wait i'll try the pre compiled version first
<ehird> is there a ruby lib for ncurses and whats the package name if so?
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> can someone help me with this problem
<DarkWizzard> ?
<DarkWizzard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1688776#post1688776
<Alzi2_> I'm switching to KDE because BasKet looks so good.. much better than TomBoy :O
<ehird> Alzi2_: KDE roxor :)
<ehird> :P
<Alzi2_> ehird: Does kde 3.5 look better than its predecessor? :)
<ehird> Alzi2_: heheheh yes
<Alzi2_> http://basket.kde.org/screenshots.php <-- this theme.. how the heck?
<Alzi2_> what theme is that?
<ehird> don't judge it based on Kubuntu, though! Kubuntu Edgy has a horrible, horrible purple look
<ehird> Alzi2_: that's nice, but I prefer Plastik :)
<Alzi2_> what theme is that?
<DarkWizzard> I need plastik
<DarkWizzard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DarkWizzard> lol
<DarkWizzard> bad link
<DarkWizzard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1688776#post1688776
<DarkWizzard> sorry
<DarkWizzard> My themes are messed up
<bene1> hi! my laptop suspends after a few minutes if it's on battery - how can i disable this? (dapper)
<DarkWizzard> I cant switch to plastik
<ehird> DarkWizzard: hah
<ehird> plastik is awesome
<DarkWizzard> I know
<DarkWizzard> this Platinum suxx
<DarkWizzard> I want to switch
<DarkWizzard> its installed but doesn't appear
<Ace2016> DarkWizzard: you should try http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492  its a much nicer theme
<DarkWizzard> I'll try
<Alzi2_> what's so nice about plastik?
<Alzi2_> I find it rather standard
<Ace2016> seems removing ~/.openoffice2/ did the trick, seems to be stable for now
<DarkWizzard> wth
<DarkWizzard> I didn't have kdelibs installed
<DarkWizzard> is that normal ?
<Alzi2_> no
<DarkWizzard> I agree
<Ace2016> how can you not have kdelibs installed?
<Ace2016> you can't be in kde without it
<Alzi2_> indeed..
<Alzi2_> don't you mean kdelibs-dev?
<roly> Hi
<Ace2016> Hi
<roly> someone know how to play wmv format with kaffeine?
<DarkWizzard> I mean normal kdelibs
<Alzi2_> DarkWizzard: That's very, very, very, very (5 hours and a few beers later) *hickup* very, very, very, very weird.
<DarkWizzard> yeah I know
<DarkWizzard> just Installed it
<roly> some reference?
<roly> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<roly> then I hava a problem
<Ace2016> roly: install libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs or install vlc and use that as the player
<roly> tks Ace2016
<Alzi2_> what the heck.. my laptop is going insane while installing imagemagick.
<Alzi2_> It's like, totally blowing the fan out!
<Alzi2_> well.. not that, but.. it's blowing :P
<DarkWizzard> how do I build this
<DarkWizzard> ?
<DarkWizzard> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492
* Alzi2_ has bad humour, meknows
<DarkWizzard> checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no
<DarkWizzard> configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first.
<Alzi2_> DarkWizzard: Source in Ubuntu is -NIGHTMAREISH!-
<DarkWizzard> and kdelibs and kdelibs-dev is installed
<francois> hi all, does anyone know how to enable printing authorization ? my printer won't let me configure it
<DarkWizzard> run kwrite
<DarkWizzard> run print
<Alzi2_> Then logout and in
<DarkWizzard> and there is a button with the kde printer setup wizzard
<DarkWizzard> Alzi2_: ok
<DarkWizzard> francois: or easyer
<DarkWizzard> sudo apt-get install system-config-printer
<DarkWizzard> that thing just rullz
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> brb
<Alzi2_> sudo ubuntuctl eat hamburger... If that existed, I would be happy :P
<Alzi2_> sudo ubuntuctl switch washmachine on
<DarkWizzard> sudo ch0wn me real-life
<Alzi2_> lol
<Ace2016> I bet you could do that with bluetooth and a mobile
<francois> lol
<Art_> How can I get rid of that silly bouncing cursor?
<DarkWizzard> kcontrol
<Alzi2_> sudo chmod 1337 /usr/src/DarkWizzard/skillzorz
<DarkWizzard> you just turn itt off
<Alzi2_> :D
<zorglu_> !codec | roly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> Art_: its in kcontrol
<DarkWizzard> :D
<zorglu_> !codecs | roly
<ubotu> roly: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Art_> DarkWizzard, Where?
<DarkWizzard> w8
<Ace2016> Art_: Appearance and Themes > Launch Feedback
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> there
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> brbr
<DarkWizzard> -r
<bene1> hi! my laptop suspends after a few minutes if it's on battery - how can i disable this? (dapper)
<Alzi2_> Wow. The new look of Kubuntu is great!
<lotfi> hello
<lotfi> i have a problem
<lotfi> The APT database could not be opened !!!!
<Ace2016> lotfi: two apps are trying to access it at the same time or one wasn't closed properly
<binary2k2> lotfi: can you post the exact error?
<lotfi> ok
<marco> hi
<marco> hi to all
<marco> can anybody help me?
<Ace2016> hi marco
<marco> Hi Ace
<Ace2016> people will help if they can but we need the problem first
<marco> can u help me getting thru a couple of things?
<marco> oh, ok, 2 very simple issues
<Ace2016> still don't know what the actual issues are
<marco> 1) I want to install Firefox 2.0 since Konqueror keeps on Crashing
<marco> and
<hollywoodb> marco: 1) apt-get install firefox
<Hawkwind> marco: Are you running Dapper or Edgy ?
<marco> 2) I would like to install the new versione of Ktorrent and Kopete for the same reason
<marco> Dapper
<Hawkwind> marco: No firefox 2.0 for Dapper in deb format
<hollywoodb> aww
<marco> I tried using apt-get but it gives me an error message
<Hawkwind> marco: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will update to the newest ktorrent if there is a newer version
<lotfi> The APT database could not be opened !!!this may be caused bye incorrect APt configuration or same similar  problem !try running and apt-get update in terminal
<marco> I have the .tar file of firefox 2.0, I just would like to install it correctly and in the right firectory, not in my home directory
<marco> (P.w. - i love Hawkwind 2)
<marco> (the band, I mean)
<Hawkwind> marco: You're better off finding deb packages instead of compiling things
<DarkWizzard> still not compiling
<lotfi> and see if  helps to resolve the problem
<Hawkwind> marco: I don't get the nick from the band :P
<marco> oooo
<DarkWizzard> show me a deb package for this :D
<DarkWizzard> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492
<marco> haha
<binary2k2> lotfi: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update"
<Hawkwind> marco: Maybe you should try the deb packages of swiftfox from http://getswiftfox.com
<marco> so u mean I cannot get firefox 2.0 on dapper?
<DarkWizzard> of course you can
<lotfi> E: Le type http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash est inconnu sur la ligne 1 dans la liste des sources /etc/apt/sources.list
<DarkWizzard> getfirefox.com
<lotfi> sorry in french !
<marco> of the people that updated to Edgy I have seen that many had big problems, u noe
<Hawkwind> marco: You can, but it's recommended you stick with deb packages on a deb based distro
<binary2k2> lotfi: :-p can you translate it for me?
<marco> no problem, I speak french
<lotfi> ok
<DarkWizzard> marco: it works fine for me
<zorglu_> lofti: your sources.list is corrupted
<DarkWizzard> just download it and make a link on the desktop
<DarkWizzard> no source needed
<zorglu_> lotfi: you can not put such url in it
<zorglu_> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<zorglu_> lotfi: you can try following those instruction to install flash9
<marco> hmmm....and it will not install in my home directory?
<lotfi> ok
<lotfi> thank u
<marco> ehi, that's a .tar file!
<marco> I already have that
<psf> hi
<DarkWizzard> untar it
<Ace2016> well i installed the swiftfox by extracting it to /opt/swiftfox and making a file called swiftfox in /usr/bin/ and putting #!/bin/sh (nextline) /opt/swiftfox/firefox $*  in it. Done
<psf> xgl in ubuntu how to
<marco> yep, but in which directory?
<Hawkwind> Ace2016: Why ?  Why not use the deb packages
<marco> <bin>?
<psf> or aixgl
<DarkWizzard> marco: opt
<DarkWizzard> or your home
<psf> help
<DarkWizzard> doesn't really matter
<Ace2016> Hawkwind: does swift fox have deb packages?
<Hawkwind> Ace2016: Yes.  Click the link at the top of the page that says Debian
<marco> so I can untar it in <bin>? because I have all my programs there
<Hawkwind> Ace2016: It's also mentioned on the front page as well in the second paragraph
<Ace2016> Hawkwind: i just saw that
<binary2k2> psf: you have to tell us the problem first
<DarkWizzard> what card psf ?
<Hawkwind> !xgl | psf
<ubotu> psf: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DarkWizzard> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=9493353
<DarkWizzard> btw
<DarkWizzard> what does XGL need to run
<DarkWizzard> would it run with an ATI 9200 SE with fglrx drivers and 256 MB ram ? :D
<marco> DWizzard : Nvidia or Ati I think
<Hawkwind> DarkWizzard: Read the above URL, it tells you all of that
<Hawkwind> DarkWizzard: Very sluggishly
<Ace2016> Hawkwind: i installed the trunk version, i didn't think they'd have deb versions of those
<DarkWizzard> Korrora wouldn't start
<DarkWizzard> now I'm trying some XGL live cd
<DarkWizzard> just downloading it
<Hawkwind> 256MB of RAM isn't enough for XGL stuff at all.  It requires atleast 512MB or more
<DarkWizzard> thought so
<DarkWizzard> well I think I need ram :)
<DarkWizzard> still better than vista could ever be
<DarkWizzard> it needs 2 Gigs of ram to do half as XGL
<TFrog> hell, Vista stole their eye candy from linux
<DarkWizzard> checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no
<DarkWizzard> configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first.
<DarkWizzard> not exactly
<DarkWizzard> but close
<DarkWizzard> there was a Sun project
<DarkWizzard> project open glass
<DarkWizzard> thats the ideea of it all
<liam> Hi
<DarkWizzard> can someone help me build this
<DarkWizzard> ?
<TFrog> DarkWizzard, Dell is calling 2 gig the minimum to run Vista without all the eye candy so you're looking at 4 gig of ram with
<DarkWizzard> wow
<DarkWizzard> new generation of mother boards comming
<DarkWizzard> :D
<Hawkwind> Not hardly
<DarkWizzard> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492
<DarkWizzard> it wont compile
<Hawkwind> Vista runs on 1GB of RAM without issues.
<DarkWizzard> keeps telling me I dont  have kdelibs installed
<DarkWizzard> and I need a nice theme
<DarkWizzard> this one suxx
<hollywoodb> DarkWizzard: requirements for aiglx are lower than XGL, and its part of X.org, so you already have it... my intel 915 shared mem card runs aiglx great
<liam> Sorry about this really simple question, but how do I install ndiswrapper?  I've extracted the tar, but I don't know what to do next. =(
<TFrog> i just won't run it.  within a couple of months i'll be windows free anyway
<DarkWizzard> whats the difference ?
<SeanTater> liam, you are supposed to install it from apt
<hollywoodb> liam: ignore the tar and install it via package manager
<hollywoodb> DarkWizzard: wikipedia knows
<SeanTater> liam, compiling from source is mostly unnecessary for ubuntu
<Hawkwind> DarkWizzard: kdelibs4-dev
<Hawkwind> !ndiswrapper | liam
<ubotu> liam: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkWizzard> kdelibs4-dev is already the newest version.
<marco> ok I have another question
<DarkWizzard> still the same error
<Hawkwind> DarkWizzard: You have installed build-essential ?
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<Hawkwind> DarkWizzard: Also make sure kdelibs is installed
<DarkWizzard> of course
<DarkWizzard> it is
<Ace2016> DarkWizzard: are you using kde 3.5.5? you could update to that via the repos
<DarkWizzard> yes
<marco> why my Adept list doesen't show an Firefox 2.0 or new version of other programs such as Ktorrent or anything?
<DarkWizzard> I use kde 3.5.5
<marco> I have to change something in my repositories?
<DarkWizzard> and still keeps telling me that no kdelibs
<Hawkwind> marco: Because there is no firefox 2.0 for Dapper
<Ace2016> can't you make the package reinstall?
<liam> I don't have ndiswrapper in my Adept Manager.
<Hawkwind> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<marco> what about the other programs like Ktorrent, Gaim (I'm using a version not mentioned in Adept)
<Ace2016> in synaptic make kdelibs reinstall itself that might work
<TFrog> liam if you're running dapper it's ndiswrapper-utils
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> v
<Hawkwind> marco: Have you enabled all of the sources like multiverse, universe and all the others ?
<smaggard> Hiyas1
<marco> yes, of course
<smaggard> oops
<liam> I'm not using the latest version... So so breezy, is it?
<smaggard> ! is what i meant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is what i meant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> ! about myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smaggard> anyone have LTSP running in kubuntu?
<TFrog> liam, i would think it's still ndiswrapper-utils in breezy as well
<Ace2016> ! myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> :P
<liam> I opened Adept Manager - Do I just search for ndiswrapper?  Sorry, this must be really tedious for you.
<ehird> hmm,
<aib_> on EE, i ran `apt-get upgrade' and came back, and now my file system is set to read only. I can't even open firefox to google for the issue
<ehird> is there a way to test beryl on say a new session?
<TFrog> yes you can do it that way liam
<smaggard> liam> i think ndiswrapper comes automatically
<smaggard> go to a terminal and type sudo ndiswrapper
<Ace2016> ehird: check the forums there are how tos there
<Hawkwind> ehird: Everyone says it runs well on Edgy.  Try talking to the guys in #Beryl about it
<marco> ehi anybody knows when Kubuntu 6.10.1 will get out?
<DarkWizzard> YES
<DarkWizzard> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40920
<marco> I mean, a date when it will be released
<liam> When I typed sudo, it didn't let me type a password. =/  I click keys, and they don't show
<aib_> does anyone know how your filesystem can get set to read only?
<liam> sudo: ndiswrapper: not found. =(
<Hawkwind> DarkWizzard: What's wrong with sudo apt-get install qtcurve ?
<smaggard> hmm sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<DarkWizzard> you mean
<smaggard> thatll install it for ya
<aib_> mount returns `/dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)'
<DarkWizzard> that exists
<DarkWizzard> cool
<marco> nono, I mean anybody knows when Kubuntu Edgy 6.10.1 will be released, I mean the full distro, not only the Desktop
<TFrog> actually smaggard he needs to type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<ciga> aib_: on error
<binary2k2> alib_: don't know why is's mounted r/o, try running "sudo mount / -o remount,rw"
<DarkWizzard> this suxx
<DarkWizzard> I installed it and it won't apear in kcontrol > Appearence > Styles
<DarkWizzard> just like the other ones
<DarkWizzard> neighter does plastik
<DarkWizzard> or anything normal
<smaggard> ah yes its ndiswrapper-utils
<smaggard> i think..
<liam> ndiswrapper isn't installed on this, for some reason.  What wouldI do?
<aib> ahh that fixed it binary2k2 thanks
<TFrog> i know smaggard i've run dapper on the compaq presario i'm typing this on.  laptop that is
<liam> It's not in Adept, and sudo doesn't work.
<TFrog> hmmmmmmmmm.
<smaggard> i know too... running on hp zv6000, but its been 6 months since the install
<liam> I might just go back to Windows. =P
<TFrog> smaggard, i'm on a Compaq R4125US running Edgy.  had to compile the ndiswrapper to get it working
<smaggard> sudo "doesnt work" wtf go back to microshaft
<liam> And duel boot on my main PC until I learn more...
<aib> binary2k2, is it possible that a bad sector on the hard disk could cause the kernel to remount as ro if an application tries to write to that sector?
<aib> it says errors=remount-ro
<liam> I meant, sudo ndiswrapper doesn't work, as apparently it's not installed.
<dragonflyseven> Hello all. Is there an application that lets me rotate my display (because my monitor is tipped in a portrait way). Ideally, i would like to set up hotkeys to do this, so I could switch back and forth.
<TFrog> liam type "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils"  it will install ndiswrapper on your system
<smaggard> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<binary2k2> alib_: the filesystem marks sectors it know are bas as, well, bad so nothing will try to write to it
<psf> help
<psf> please
<cntb> h3sp4wn: here ?
<ciga> liam: I think you should run fsck on your root fs
<h3sp4wn> cntb: what
<cntb> restarted after install xen
<cntb> what next ?
<dragonflyseven> Anyone?
<psf> how to axigl/xgl in kubuntu
<bluch> !unmount iso
<liam> I typed what you said, TFrog, but it said
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> cntb: rtfm
<liam> liam@liam-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<liam> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<liam> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<h3sp4wn> cntb: you cannot expect to use xen without reading the manual
<liam> Oops, sorry.
<bluch> how can i unmount an iso image?
<cntb> very nice ty
<aib> binary2k2, everytime i try to `sudo apt-get upgrade' now this occurs :(
<TFrog> hmmmmmmmm
<cntb> I will
<bluch> i mounted it with mount -o loop etc
<h3sp4wn> cntb: except on fedora 6
<ciga> liam: sudo init 1, and then fsck
<cntb> obviously will
<TFrog> liam.  close adept and try running that command again
<smaggard> u cant have both running at the same time
<TFrog> too late
<TFrog> exactly smaggard
<marco> is Edgy stable now?
<cntb> FIY I am more than 22 yrs in computers so I am looking for hints not spoon feeding
<marco> many people had problems using it
<TFrog> marco, i'm running Edgy on my laptop right now
<cntb> never mind
<dragonflyseven> macro: it seems fine to me. I am running on a laptop.
<binary2k2> alib_: you could try booting in to the LiveCD and running "sudo fsck -a /dev/hda1" to chack it for errors
<TFrog> i haven't had any stability issues yet
<TehUni> i run 3 kde sessions at once (1 for each monitor). How can i make it so that each one acts the same (same kmenu, wallaper, panels, etc) ?
* ciga is on Edgy
<aib> check out my var/log/messages: http://pastebin.ca/237982
<cntb> h3 you must have enjoyed writing "rtfm"
<cntb> I never do
<h3sp4wn> cntb: I *almost* never do
<cntb> bbl
<TFrog> smaggard, does your HP have three settings in BIOS for video memory like my compaq?
<smaggard> so what does everyoe think of flash 9... pretty freakin sweet eh?
<smaggard> yeah
<h3sp4wn> ciga: 22 years you should not need any hints the docs should be perfectly understandable
<magical_trevsky> anyone know if there will be a backport of amarok 1.4.4 to dapper?
<dragonflyseven> flash 9 is awesome.
<TFrog> smaggard, are you running the proprietary ATI drivers?
<binary2k2> alib_: you need to run the fsck command to force it to chech the disk for errors
<aib> alright will do
<dragonflyseven> Is there a GUI app that lets me configure monitor rotation?
<smaggard> yeah it took a hellof a time tho
<TehUni> btw, if any of you guys were here yesterday when i was trying to get >4gigs ram working, i got it... in 32bit kubuntu. had to recompile the kernel with 64gigs ram support.
<binary2k2> alib_: if it finds any they will be marked so nothing will use them
<smaggard> i have the 200m
* TFrog is still having some issues with flash 9 and some sites. menus appearing underneath adverts
<knapp> Am I the only one that feels the default Kubuntu window boarder looks slightly kinda terrible?
<smaggard> TFrog> mlb.com does that
<TFrog> smaggard, the only way i can run them is if i shut off the dedicated ram and use system ram which i think suxx
<smaggard> cant stand it
<TFrog> smaggard, there is more than that sight.  i get it at antec.com and other sights too
<smaggard> TFrog> and EASY way to get the ati drivers to work with sideport is to you version 8.24.8.... thats the last version before ATI broke it those bastards!!
<smaggard> use**
<dragonflyseven> How can I rotate my display 90 degrees?
<TFrog> problem is keeping them from trying to update when updating software
<rds> hello, may I ask a question in french?
<smaggard> haha yeah, but they work
<TFrog> just have to reinstall after updates i guess.  that or hope ati fixes the sideport issue
<smaggard> i think they eventually will
<marco> ehi
<smaggard> maybe maybe not
<marco> now I have version 1.5 of firefox,how can I upgrade it?
<TFrog> well, this place, the forums and other linux distro's forums are complaining about that issue
<smaggard> when they did that... i was extremely pissed heh
<smaggard> yeah its not just this distro, its everybodys 200m and linux drivers that are broke
<TFrog> you're not the only one.  right now i can't get above 350fps with my laptop
<smaggard> we have been submitting support tickets and petitions for 6 months
* Mez -> food
<TFrog> i don't think it will be too much longer if they want to get our business.
<taylor> how do u prevent a package upgrade in kubuntu
<smaggard> how do you get glxgears to output the fps?
<TFrog> especially now that AMD bought them up
<rds> my question is about the update from version 6.06 LTS to 6.10
<TFrog> smaggard, just open a terminal and type in glxgears -printfps
<smaggard> i dont see how it could be a HUGE deal to fix it.. even if it is they still should fix it
<smaggard> ah thats the switch i couldnt remember!
<TFrog> i agree
<TFrog> don't feel bad smaggard.  i forget that switch frequently myself
<binary2k2> rds: try the french kubuntu channel #kubutnu-fr
<smaggard> smaggard@smaggard-laptop:~$ glxgears -printfps
<smaggard> 5365 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1072.879 FPS
<smaggard> 5637 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1127.246 FPS
<smaggard> 5649 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1126.005 FPS
<smaggard> 5661 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1132.016 FPS
<TFrog> sweet.
<plhardy_> often when i forget the switch i remain in dark !
<TFrog> lol plhardy_
<smaggard> yeah its ok
<taylor> is there a file somewhere where I can say do upgrade a certain package past X.XX version
<rds> thank you for your tips binary2k2 ;)
<Ace2016> seems the open office thing could be gtk related, lots of junk is spewing out of konsole: (process:7719): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2240: initialization assertion failed, use IA__g_type_init() prior to this function
<taylor> don't upgrade i mean
<TFrog> heck i get better than that from my old desktop.  i get around 1500 out of an old ati radeon 7000ve card
<psf> aixgl in kubuntu how to
<smaggard> with the newer drivers i would think it would get around 1250, but i wont complain too much for 1100
<plhardy_> rds: !fr
<smaggard> yeah the 200m definitely isnt a gaming chip lol
<TFrog> and the funny part is i'm using dri drivers too
<plhardy_> !fr*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smaggard> yeah dri is enabled here to
<smaggard> too*
<_tony> I can't get my graphics card to install
<plhardy_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TehUni> btw, if any of you guys were here yesterday when i was trying to get >4gigs ram working, i got it... in 32bit kubuntu. had to recompile the kernel with 64gigs ram support.
<plhardy_> ah !
<TehUni> oops, wrong paste heh
<TFrog> supposedly ati is working with dri for native drivers to work as well as the proprietary.  that will be years in the making
<smaggard> lol TehUni> i told you to do that!
<smaggard> i even found a support forum and everything for you to visit but nooo dont listen to me...
<TehUni> smaggard: someone told me to, must've been you. Then i came back later and asked how, and nobody would help. finally had to figure out how to do it on my own. Thanks for the suggestion though, it got me started
<rds> merci ubotu
<smaggard> ah yeah i think i left shortly after that
<smaggard> sorry
<smaggard> TehUni> youll find out a LOT of times its faster to just look it up on the net and learn it yourself for next time :D
<TFrog> smaggard, you running so called native drivers on your laptop wireless or you using ndiswrapper?
<TehUni> maybe you can help me with my next question then.. i've tried looking
<der_steppenwolf> hi, i have a question.
<taylor> does anyone know how to prevent a certain package from updating itself with apt?
<TehUni> i run 3 kde sessions at once (1 for each monitor). How can i make it so that each one acts the same (same kmenu, wallaper, panels, etc) ?
<der_steppenwolf> How can i install easily the last version of kde in kubuntu breezy badger?
<smaggard> uhh the native drivers acted really screwy, so ndiswrapper to the rescue
<smaggard> the "native" would work for a few minutes really well, then just crap out
<TFrog> yeah.  i have issues with speed and some shut downs with native.  had to compile the ndiswrapper from source to use the same drivers i was using in dapper.
<smaggard> and after my prior gentoo experience with this laptop, ndiswrapper was a breeze in ubuntu
<TFrog> and that was only after the 1.27 release and finding another issue with it
<TFrog> i haven't got time for using gentoo
<smaggard> i cant remember if i compiled ndiswrapper myself or used kubuntus package.
<smaggard> TFrog> ummm yeah thats what happened to me and gentoo after a year.. we had to breakup, she was controlling me lol
<TFrog> have tried Fedora Core on here.  still sucked compared to ubuntu
<marco> somebody can help me have up-to-date repositories?
<smaggard> Fedora core was uninstalled about 5 mins after the install
<TFrog> lol
<smaggard> im serious and i wasted like 4 cdrs on that pos
<TFrog> i even tried Suse and now they are in bed with MS
<TFrog> ouch
<smaggard> lol suse can go to hell now for all i care
<TFrog> i downloaded the dvd version
<smaggard> i used to like it
<smaggard> i should have but had no blank dvds :(
<TFrog> too much crap in suse for my taste
<smaggard> well, your right tho.. after that whole novell/suse thing iunno it seems to have fallen apart maybe??
<dhq> fdoving: i went in a folder in /etc/ and a folder and did rm -r then by mistake i came back in to the etc dir and hit the same command accedently
<dhq> fdoving: what do i do to get my files back
<smaggard> dhq> ouch!
<TFrog> only problem is i'm going to have to reconfigure the desktop for wireless soon.  all i got there is atheros and it might be a pain to setup from what i've read about the madwifi in ubuntu
<smaggard> how u werent root
<fdoving> dhq: ouch. you can't easily.
<fdoving> backup.
<fdoving> is the easiest way to get them back.
<dhq> fdoving: no backup :'(
<Dr_Willis> bummer
<fdoving> it could be backed up by defaukt.
<smaggard> ur toast
<fdoving> default.
<fdoving> hang on.
<dhq> fdoving: ok
<binary2k2> dhq: sorry mate :(
<dhq> dont you people say that :'(
<smaggard> im sort of pissed that i wasted my time with k12ltsp these past couple of days. its fedora core 5 and all the reasons i hated it have come back lol.
<fdoving> dhq: you can get the most important files from /var/backups/
<smaggard> brb
<dhq> fdoving: what do i gotta do
<fdoving> dhq: Re-install.
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed a /var/backups  ...hmmm
<dhq> fdoving: no other way i still some files remaning
<fdoving> dhq: does the computer run fine? does it boot without complaining? Have you noticed anything that does not work?
<dhq> fdoving: sudo doesnt work
<dhq> fdoving: i havent rebooted till now and am scared to do so
<binary2k2> dhq: when you delete a file and are using ext3, the file is gone!
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> gone, like a fifth of gin, gone, gone away....
<smaggard> yay im back
<smaggard> what did i miss?
<psf> fuck you
<fdoving> dhq: try to backup your homefolder to a dvd or something.
<TFrog> i don't know smaggard.  i was out too
<dhq> fdoving: i have no dvd
<fdoving> dhq: backup would be my first priority in that situation.
<dhq> :'(
<shadowhywind> is there a way to mount a img?
<dhq> well is there a way to copy back all the etc files
<fdoving> dhq: somehow make backups of your important files.
<|lostbyte|> dhq, yesm do as fdoving says.. and cross  your fingers and reboot. if important files are not missing. then you are fine.
<dhq> fdoving: my hdd is over full
<dhq> else
<fdoving> dhq: do yo have a fast internet connection?
<dhq> nope
<binary2k2> shadowhywind: what type of image?
<|lostbyte|> dhq, yes you do..
<zorglu_> some money to buy a new disk  ? :)
<smaggard> iso?
<dhq> |lostbyte|: i am on limited internet
<|lostbyte|> dhq, 512kbps is fast :)
<shadowhywind> .img
<|lostbyte|> oh
<TFrog> |lostbyte|, he might be on a download limit.
<fdoving> you can reinstall all packages. from ther internet, and install new /etc stuff from them. But it'll take a long time, and It does only work if apt-get works flawlessly.
<zorglu_> dhq: no cd writter either ?
<smaggard> mount -t iso file.img
<dhq> fdoving: i have the edgy cd why cant i do it from there
<dhq> zorglu_: had a sony external its with a frient :(
<smaggard> errr umm mount -t iso9660 yourimage.img
<TFrog> smaggard, while your at it, can you mount a cue/bin image in the same manner?
<shadowhywind> can it be done? or is there a simple way to convert the img to iso and mount the iso?
<binary2k2> smaggard: you missed out the "-o loop"
<smaggard> thats not all of it, thats the option you need
<zorglu_> TFrog: there is a tool for that, 'dbunch' or some other weird name
<smaggard> i also didnt put the target path
<binary2k2> shadowhywind: what do you get if you type "file filename.img" filename.img being the image file
<TFrog> ty zorglu_.  i'll look into it
<fdoving> dhq: the livecd?
<dhq> fdoving: can it be done from the cd
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Surely you mean bchunk
<shadowhywind> i havent tried it yet, do i also need to add a location like a moun point?
<zorglu_> TFrog: Hawkwind: yeah :) bchunk is the name i was thinking about :)
<smaggard> bchunk
<dhq> fdoving: yes the live cd
<dhq> sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter default_privs: unknown user name value: nobody
<Hawkwind> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<smaggard> sudo apt-get install bchunk
<fdoving> dhq: not sure, you can try to boot the livecd, and mount your root filesystem, then copy over the missing files. (compare the two /etc directories.)
<TFrog> zorglu_, i just looked with adept.  it converts the image.  not mount it
<binary2k2> shadowhywind: the command will be like "sudo mount image-file.img -t filesystem-type /mount/point -o loop"
<smaggard> iunno how to mount a bin/cue never done it
<zorglu_> TFrog: well 1, you convert, 2. you mount. it is not ok for you ?
<binary2k2> shadowhywind: but you need the filesystem, if it's a CD image use: iso9660
<dhq> fdoving: well its woth a try  wish me all the best
<fdoving> dhq: I can not guarantee it'll work though. good luck.
<dhq> |lostbyte|: keep your fingers crossed
<fdoving> dhq: you can get online from the livecd right?
<smaggard> yupp
<smaggard> of course!
<dhq> fdoving: yes
<TFrog> smaggard, it's ok.  i gotta do it on the desktop.  i'm dual booting there.  got a reason for it so i guess i'll have to use Winbloze and Alcohol 120
<dhq> my fstab is gone
<fdoving> dhq: ouch. copy the mtab.
<shadowhywind> i canged it to iso9660  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, dmesg says  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<binary2k2> shadowhywind: what is the image from?
<shadowhywind> its from a cd that i copied in windows
<max_> is there anyway to mount as iso to a virtual drive in kde?
<dhq> fdoving: mtab from where
<fdoving> dhq: /etc/mtab is that gone too?
<binary2k2> shadowhywind: try with the filesystem-type as auto??
<dhq> fdoving: :(
<dhq> fdoving: yes
<smaggard> brb
<shadowhywind> auto said that you must specify the filesystemtype
<fdoving> dhq: ok, 'cat /proc/mounts > /etc/fstab'
<max_> is there anyway to mount as iso to a virtual drive in kde?
<dhq> fdoving: dhq@dhq-laptop:/etc$ sudo cat /proc/mounts > /etc/fstab bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<binary2k2> shadowhywind: windows (or the software you used) has done something strange to the image then
<fdoving> dhq: 'sudo -i'
<fdoving> dhq: that'll give you a permanent root shell.
<shadowhywind> yah, thanks for the help, i might switch back over and make it an iso
<binary2k2> shadowhywind: if you get the iso then yo'll find it much easier
<|lostbyte|> dhq, :)
<|lostbyte|> dhq, get online on it and come back.
<|lostbyte|> dhq, /etc/
<|lostbyte|> :- o
<|lostbyte|> bummer.
<dhq> fdoving: dhq@dhq-laptop:/etc$ sudo -i sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file! sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter default_privs: unknown user name value: nobody
<shadowhywind> yup, hehe
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: rebooting is not smart,  if you've lost your fstab.
<fdoving> dhq: ah, bummer.
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, i didt know he was missing it.
<dhq> |lostbyte|: thats y i am not rebootin
<dhq> :(
<fdoving> dhq: ok, 'cat /proc/mounts > ~/mounts'
<fdoving> dhq: then you have it in your homedir if you need it.
<fdoving> the information is usefull for rebuilding your fstab from the livecd.
<dhq> fdoving: now what do i do
<fdoving> dhq: reboot to the livecd.
<dhq> fdoving: |lostbyte| brb :(
<|lostbyte|> dhq, k
<letalis> does anyone know of any good howtos regarding getting audio to workon a tv card using the bt878 chipsets?
<letalis> my radio tuner works
<letalis> but for some reason after upgrading to edgy the tv tuner audio is shot
<MetaMorfoziS> !cryptsetup
<ubotu> cryptsetup: configures encrypted block devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.3-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 244 kB, installed size 704 kB
<der_steppenwolf> Is it appropiate to install kde 2.5.5 dapper into a kubuntu breezy badger?
<der_steppenwolf> kde 3.5.5 sorry
<zorglu_> !info klyx
<ubotu> Package klyx does not exist in any distro I know
<rag> hello how are you
<rag> please somebody use katapult on edgy 6.10 ?
<mono01> how install klyx???
<zorglu_> i dunno :)
<rag> i install other laptop with kubuntu for a friend but katapult not works
<rag> i press alt + space but nothing
<rag> katapult not appear me
<Dr_Willis> !find klys
<Dr_Willis> !find klyx
<Dr_Willis> oops
<ubotu> Package/file klys does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> Package/file klyx does not exist in edgy
<Dr_Willis> thats the tex wysiwyg editor?
<zorglu_> Dr_Willis: yep
<Dr_Willis> double checkthename. ;0
<zorglu_> i need something to edit some text
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of text editors out.  and several word processors...
<zorglu_> well i need like a word processor
<Dr_Willis> of course TeX lets ya make awsome docs with simple ascii editors.
<Dr_Willis> not sure how 'wordprocessor'ish tht tool is.
<zorglu_> nothing fancy, typically like a research paper
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use abiword.
<Dr_Willis> but my needs are minimal.
<zorglu_> there is 'word' in it... maybe it is me but it mean like 'doesnt work' :)
<zorglu_> especially with the saved format
<Dr_Willis> i used vi and tex ages  ago. in college.
<Dr_Willis> on a serial terminal even
<h3sp4wn> I have used emacs with latex (emacs has a tex mode)
<Dr_Willis> modes! bah! heh heh...
<zorglu_> yep latex is good for that, you can have the data even if the main software is no more
<Dr_Willis> i even had a tex/latex setup to generate D&D character sheets.. ;)
<zorglu_> :)
<jerameh> So there are no ops or anything?
<Dr_Willis> it would ask the stats and soforth.. you type them in... it would make a nice sheet...
<Dr_Willis> they are undercover. ;0 jerameh
<zorglu_> !info lyx-qt
<ubotu> lyx-qt: High Level Word Processor - Qt frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-4 (edgy), package size 2051 kB, installed size 6592 kB
* Dr_Willis looks around... with shifty eyes..
<zorglu_> maybe this one will do :)
<Dr_Willis> !info lyx
<ubotu> lyx: High Level Word Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-4 (edgy), package size 478 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> you sure thats not what you were looking forin the first place.. ;0
<zorglu_> dunno i will try them
<jerameh> does anyone have some links to some linux tutorials? I'm a total noob, wanted to make the switch, am now torrenting kubuntu (I've tried gnome before, didnt' like it) and want to learn as much as I can. Don't be afraid that you'll explode my brain, I'm pretty savvy.
<DralaFi> lyx is a high level word processor? wtf
<obf213> im having problems with packages
<DralaFi> isn't it just a LaTeX processor?
<obf213> when i open adept it says something else is using the the pacakgaes
<obf213> and then i cant use the apt-get in console either
<obf213> even after reboot and login. it still says something is using packages
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: The command completion in the tex emacs mode is useful (I cannot remember them by heart)
<zorglu_> DralaFi: well latex may match de definition of 'word processor' too :)
<obf213> and apt-get says dpkg was interrupted
<georgeb> obf213: it might be adept-updater
<zorglu_> !adept fixes
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<obf213> i dont know
<zorglu_> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<obf213> can anyoen tell me whts tying up my packages
<zorglu_> obf213: try the above
<obf213> ok
<zorglu_> Creating config file /etc/texmf/fmt.d/01tetex.cnf with new version
<zorglu_> Running fmtutil-sys. This may take some time. ..
<zorglu_> maouaou tex is always tex :)
<obf213> zorglu thanks
<obf213> some mythtv thing was locking it up i guess
<zorglu_> obf213: it worked ?
<obf213> yeqh
<zorglu_> cool
<obf213> is the new firefox out
<zorglu_> !kbuildsyscoca
<ubotu> If your kmenu is out of date, like after installing an application and not founding it in kmenu, you should type "kbuildsyscoca" in a terminal to update it. It will rebuild the kde configuration cache.
<zorglu_> obf213: likely
<zorglu_> hmm typo in the factoid :)
<Dr_Willis> firefox2 has been out for what 2 weeks?
<dhq> fdoving: hello
<dhq> fdoving: how do i add a sudo user
<zorglu_> Dr_Willis: lyx-qt seems to work
<__osh__> fdoving: adduser then /etc/sudoers
<__osh__> fdoving: edit /etc/sudoers I mean.
<dhq> __osh__: and
<firegirl> im going to go jump on the trampoline
<firegirl> have fun
<__osh__> dhq: My bad. Just add the user to the group admin in /etc/group
<Linvxer> Algum Brasileiro Aqui?
<__osh__> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<klerfayt> how to open tcp 6339 port?
<dhq> __osh__: well i cant do any sudo
<DralaFi> klerfayt, run something on that port that listens to incoming connections
<__osh__> dhq: boot from a live-cd and mount your disk that way. then you'll be able to do it. =)
<zorglu_> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<klerfayt> DralaFi: what?
<dhq> fdoving: you there
<klerfayt> DralaFi: I'm using port 6339 port in ktorrent
<DralaFi> klerfayt, then its all ok
<klerfayt> DralaFi: wasn't ubuntu like without any open ports?
<klerfayt> what is good port range torrents anyway?
<DralaFi> klerfayt, What are you talking about?
<klerfayt> DralaFi: I'm sure I read somewhere that ubuntu comes with no open ports
<ehird> why cant i install mysql via apt-get
<linuxbaldi> algum falante pt-br?
<DralaFi> klerfayt, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_port
<klerfayt> DralaFi: I see it best if my ports are closed?
<hollywoodb> klerfayt: is best if your ports are stealthed if you're actually worried.  google for 'shields up', they have a decent portscanner
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<DralaFi> isn't shields up run by some maniac guy that keeps spitting out insecurity theories, only to be debunked by security experts?
<klerfayt> I'm not worried; does kubuntu come with closed or open ports?
<hollywoodb> DralaFi: hah, I have no idea, but the portscan interface there is nice
<DralaFi> klerfayt, both open and closed ports
<binary2k2> klerfayt: kubuntu == ubuntu with KDE
<klerfayt> how can it be both at the same time?
<hollywoodb> voodoo
<DralaFi> hollywoodb, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Gibson
<klerfayt> what for do we need th firewall then if ports are closed and open thanks to voodoo?
<DralaFi> klerfayt, because that's how internet connectivity works. you have open and closed ports. It's all natural.
<fdoving> dhq: yes, sorry the delay. kid was going to bed.
<DralaFi> klerfayt, you need to go urgently to google.com and read up on TCP/IP and other network technologies.
<binary2k2> klerfayt: if a port is open, it's accepting connections, if it's closed, it denys connection. If it's stealthed it just won't respond
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, he lost his root preveledge over his current user which was persent in sudo ..
<DralaFi> afaik to properly stealth, you need to respond with an ICMP telling the host that the port was unreachable
<hollywoodb> DralaFi: hehe, that's entertaining ;) http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/02/25/steve_gibson_invents_broken_syncookies/
<Zamboulie> i'm trying to run automatix but it says dpkg is already runnin
<klerfayt> what is firewall doing then? if ports are closed and open then needed?
<Hawkwind> !automatix | Zamboulie
<ubotu> Zamboulie: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<binary2k2> DralaFi: no, if you resopnd with ICMP, then the peoson connecting knows that your IP is live
<DralaFi> hollywoodb, lol
<binary2k2> person*
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: did he boot from the livecd and become root, mount the installed system, copy passwd and shadow back, from /var/backups and rebuild /etc/sudoers ?
<DralaFi> binary2k2, true. But then you can't respond to ICMP-Echo_Request either
<Zamboulie> mhmm
<smaggard> hello again :D
<DralaFi> and if you have any servers running, you'd have to restrict them to a subset of hosts or something
<dhq> fdoving: now i copied all the files copies the fstab and am back on edgy
<Zamboulie> i've tried doing sudo killall dpkg
<Zamboulie> but it still says it
<dhq> fdoving: problem is now i cant sudo
<binary2k2> DralaFi: yep, and most firewalls block ICMP echo requests
<fdoving> dhq: did it boot fine?
<dhq> yes
<fdoving> dhq: good. very good.
<dhq> some lock files with the var error othere than that all fine
<fdoving> dhq: reboot, and select recovery mode in grub.
<dhq> fdoving: and then
<fdoving> dhq: then run 'visudo'
<DralaFi> binary2k2, iptables doesn't unless you tell it to :) but then icmp is good and useful. Remember, Security through obscurity is not useful at all, and someone that wants to target you can probably just intercept your tcp communication to other hosts and see that you are indeed there.
<fdoving> dhq: then.. input..
<hollywoodb> DralaFi: well if Gibson's amazing insight into security ever fails him maybe he can team up with the time cube guy
<dhq> brb after recovery
<dhq> fdoving: brb
<|lostbyte|> dhq, wait..
<fdoving> ehm..
<c> I have just reinstalled my laptop from dapper to Edgy.  I have kept the original home directory intact (and it is also still mounted as home).  I have also made a copy of both the old /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow.  Now how can I make these users being able to login and access to home directories?
<|lostbyte|> opps..
<fdoving> well.. that won't help him much.
<DralaFi> hollywoodb, time cube? I've not heard of that before.
<georgeb> fdoving: but what happend to him ? messed up /etc/sudoers or just lost the "admin" user ?
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, :) he will be backk ..
<hollywoodb> DralaFi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_cube  and http://www.timecube.com/   good stuff ;)
<fdoving> georgeb: deleted /etc/sudoers by mistake.
<binary2k2> DralaFi: you have to find a host to target first, if your system dosen't reply at all, then they dont know if you are blocking the ports or off-line. so they just find a more vunerable host to target
<georgeb> fdoving: ouch
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: if i'm not here when he comes back, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30219/ is a minimal /etc/sudoers file. FYI.
<fdoving> georgeb: not as bad as it sounds :)
<georgeb> fdoving: then maybe he'd better setup a password for root; boot up with the regular user; the su to root, paste /etc/sudoers and passwd -d root :)
<DralaFi> binary2k2, agreed. But it might be possible to monitor all traffic (with promisc turned on) and construct a list of connections across a link, and then taget each one. Though I imagine this will be no trivial task.
<georgeb> fdoving: I think this is easier than visudo, press input, now write:....... ... ... ..... .... :)
<fdoving> georgeb: or just reboot to recovery mode, run visudo and write in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30219/
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, fine..
<fdoving> georgeb: you can use links/lynx and gpm from recovery mode.
<dhq12> fdoving: i did the recovery mode now
<binary2k2> DralaFi: exacty, a cracker will, more often than not, just scan a subnet and look for the vunerable ones
<dhq12> what did you say something bout visudo
<|lostbyte|> lol
<georgeb> :))
<|lostbyte|> dhq12, go here.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30219/
<fdoving> dhq12: are you in recovery mode now?
<DralaFi> hollywoodb, very interesting, but the site's hard to read with the fonts and sizes
<dhq12> fdoving: yes
<|lostbyte|> dhq12, go back to recovery mode. do visudo and make sur eyou have those lines in it.
<DralaFi> binary2k2, I guess it's far quicker to just target windows machines that will probably be more insecure and more likely to get them a few more hosts in their botnet (botnets seem to be a big thing lately :( )
<Acc\Deny> Hi, I boot my system with Kubuntu and it seems its continously doing something with the HDD, WHY? I thought it was supposed to boot into LIVE mode.... I have 6.06 LTS.
<georgeb> fdoving: sorry.. never been in recovery mode in ubuntu; I thought that it's the usual single mode with no X, no networking, etc
<astronaute> quake 4 on gentoo amd64 ?? please query me (can't toggle console !)
<dudanogueira> please, im recording the klettres pt-br sounds, and would like to know where klettres store this data for testing my own recordings... how to discover where it is?
<binary2k2> DralaFi: you'd be surprised how many windows users have open SMB shares, used to be fun to see what people had in them (when I was youger :> )
<Acc\Deny> Further I am facing the classic "Linux Intel 845 X.org Syndrome" :). Please have a look at my problem-description on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30220/
<DralaFi> binary2k2, of course. And I heard that that's the fastest way viruses spread at university.
<Parkotron> DralaFi: Very true. Back when I lived in residence the network was a cesspool of infection.
<binary2k2> DralaFi: I remember reading a sevurity thing a while back. A freshly installed windows system was put on the internet, and before the updates even installed it was full of viruses and wormes
<DralaFi> Parkotron, luckily I never got hit, as I was running linux at the time.
<DralaFi> binary2k2, wasn't it like 5 minites on the internet and you'd get infected?
<morghanphoenix> Aybody know why my speakers would put out a really obnoxious buzzing noise when I'm trying to watch a movie?
<binary2k2> DralaFi: something like that. Just another reason to go with linux
<Parkotron> DralaFi: I was was running Windows at the time, but you could stay clean easily enough if you knew what you were doing. Like, for example, installing a virus scanner. :)
<georgeb> binary2k2: about 1.5 years ago I installed WinXP on a computer, I plugged the network in to do the updates, and after 2 minutes (the windows update site didn't load yet) it was infected, you know.. that nice pop-up saying that the computer will shutdown in 60 seconds; I downloaded the fixes, put them on one of my server, booted windows, and in 60 seconds I had to donwload and install them;  :)
<ehird> ... since when did gtk2 apps intergrate seamlessly with kde?!
<ehird> AWESOME!
<DralaFi> Acc\Deny, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html those drivers?
<zorglu_> yep lyx is still very good to write text rapidely :)
<Acc\Deny> DralaFi: Yep.
<binary2k2> DralaFi: speeking of viruses, I have 1 win PC in the house (for the people who are dumb), and I have to shell out like 40 to renew the virus subscription now :(
<dhq123> fdoving: the options were the same
<DralaFi> Parkotron, well I'm getting increasingly suspicious that anti-virus companies actually create new virii and add holes in their software/windows specifically so that they can conviniently find a cure and release a new product upgrade...
<fdoving> dhq123: they were already there?
<dhq123> fdoving: yes
<DralaFi> ehird, they do? :O cool
<Dr_Willis> binary2k2:  i like that avg antivurus tools.. its free for the  unsupported version
<linuxbaldi> Alo algum pt-br a
<georgeb> DralaFi: I remember that in the 90s there was a rumor saying that McAfee was responsible for about 10% of the virii in the wild :)
<fdoving> dhq123: ok, what is the output of 'id username' where username is your login name?
<Hawkwind> !pt | linuxbaldi
<ubotu> linuxbaldi: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DralaFi> georgeb, how else would they stay in business? :/
<ehird> DralaFi: do for me
<ehird> same menu styles, icons look good too - antialiasing settings used
<ehird> at least, MySQL Administrator is a GTK app last time i checked
<binary2k2> DralaFi: I have that norton AV internet security thing on it, with the AV scanner, firewall, anti-spam ...
<dhq123> fdoving: dint get you
<fdoving> dhq123: is your login name 'dhq' ?
<binary2k2> DralaFi: not like I really trust any of it
<dhq123> yes
<fdoving> dhq123: 'id dhq' what does that output?
<dhq123> uid 100
<DralaFi> binary2k2, i think i have that too. damn thing's annoying. Have to disable firewall so i can ping my linux box to be sure the ethernet link is active
<fdoving> dhq123: that's all?
<dhq123> gid 1000(dhq)
<georgeb> DralaFi: also, I know that one big AV company appeared because the "chief engineer" was a virii writer; but he had some problems, the goal of writing good virii was to make it unrecognizable by the AVs, and his computer was pretty much infected with his own virii, so he created a basic AV to remove his own virii, and further developed his AV :)
<slow-motion> n8
<dhq123> groups=1000(dhq
<dhq123> fdoving: what do i do now
<dhq123> groups=1000(dhq)
<dhq123> gid 1000(dhq)
<DralaFi> georgeb, that sounds cool. I bet he learned a lot in the process.
<fdoving> dhq123: uid=1000(dhq) gid=1000(dhq) groups=1000(dhq) ?
<dhq123> fdoving: yes
<Parkotron> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/10/23/spamthru_trojan/ < Most innovative malware technique I've seen in a while.
<binary2k2> DralaFi: I don't really need the firewall on it, as it's behind a nat and has no ports faceing the internet. but as soon as you try to disable it on my win box it starts saying "Your computer is at risk! you have no firewall active"
<spowell> Hello
<DralaFi> binary2k2, yes windows likes to spam. It keeps spamming me with bubble messages in the task bar that my wifi is disconnected.
<fdoving> dhq123: ok, run this command: 'for groups in `echo cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin`;do adduser dhq $groups;done'
<binary2k2> DralaFi: and that windows firewall is a piece of C**P!
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: The chances are it actually is disconnected (just reconnecting very fast) you can disable the continuous scanning to stop that
<zorglu_> Parkotron: hehe they start to be serious :)
<dhq123> fdoving: then
<binary2k2> DralaFi: and when you installed updates and have to restart, you click "restart later", 2 mins later it asks again! i'm like "f$%k off will you"
<binary2k2> DralaFi: it's just so easy to get in to a rant about windows :P
<DralaFi> binary2k2, doesn't the windows firewall only block incoming connections, but can happily spread malware out?
<fdoving> dhq123: then run 'id dhq' again.
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, no, it's turned off with the RF kill switch. Just if i exit a game it will pop up, as if to 'kindly' let me know...
<binary2k2> DralaFi: it wont even block all incomeing connections by default, some "system services" will have full access
<dhq123> fdoving: uid=1000(dhq) gid=1000(dhq) groups=1000(dhq),24(cdrom),25(floppy              ideo),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),113(admin)
<zorglu_> binary2k2: oh btw what the port port open by default on ubunut ? :)
<DralaFi> binary2k2, lol yeah, easy to rant about windows.
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: Must be poor quality hardware or drivers then
<zorglu_> binary2k2: not that easy to rant :)
<fdoving> dhq123: good. then try to 'su dhq' and run 'sudo' to see if it works.
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, possible, though I'm blaming win xp home
<fdoving> dhq123: run 'sudo -i' or 'sudo id' or something.. just to check.
<binary2k2> DralaFi: ubuntu has no open ports on the default install
<binary2k2> DralaFi: you start install services, then some open
<dhq123> fdoving: i dont have to enter a password now
<zorglu_> binary2k2: hue ? last time i looked, aka on dapper, it is more they are ALL open
<DralaFi> binary2k2, because it doean't start any servers, I imagine.
<fdoving> dhq123: ok, but you're not denied? then you can reboot to the real system.
<dhq123> fdoving: thanx a million :)
<binary2k2> zorglu_: how can ALL your ports be open?
<binary2k2> DralaFi: that's right, no network services anyway
<h3sp4wn> pf is a much more powerful firewall than iptables if you are into that type of thing
<DralaFi> binary2k2, sshd is indespensible though :)
<zorglu_> binary2k2: well simply, you dont block any, as pre sp2 window or dapper, and likly edgy
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: So you have sshd only bound to the internal interface
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: Or only use key based auth
<DralaFi> it's better not to block if you don't run anything on the port. Imagine all the netfilter chain checking the kernel has to do *per packet* if you have most of the ports blocked?
<binary2k2> DralaFi: i use sshd, but have it set to only alow connections from my LAN, you can also set it up in iptables to only open the port when you "knock" on another port first
<zorglu_> mouaoua ok :)
<aib> I rebooted after a small update and now get two error messages: "Error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy" and "Could not open default font fixed". i've read about others with this problem but no solution. X will not start.
<DralaFi> binary2k2, heard of port knocking, though not seen or looked for any sortware to do that just yet.
<zorglu_> security is hard :)
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: Or use a firewall (i.e pf) where the default policy can be deny with only specific things that are allowed
<binary2k2> zorglu_: unless a service is running on a port, it's closed
<zorglu_> port knowcking is no more secure that plain password guys :)
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, whatever's the default for sshd. User/pass authentication, not the ssh host key auth.
<DralaFi> zorglu_, that is true :)
<DralaFi> on both counts
<h3sp4wn> Or use a vpn
<zorglu_> well as it is part of my job to break protocol, i have some knowledge about this :)
<zorglu_> not one that i broke :)
<zorglu_> tinc
<zorglu_> and what was the others
<ehird> i like deny by default firewalls
<ehird> far more secure than anything else
<binary2k2> in the example i saw, the guy had it set up that you knock on port 21 top open 22, but if you scan port 21 then 22, then 23, it closes again
<zorglu_> ah yeah, not vtun either :)
<zorglu_> binary2k2: simply use telnet, it is as secure :)
<zorglu_> binary2k2: i guess you dont believe me when i tell you that :)
<binary2k2> zorglu_: telnet is secure as ssh?
<zorglu_> nope as port knocking
<binary2k2> zorglu_: no i dont :P
<zorglu_> well you should :)
<zorglu_> ok am off, have fun.
<zorglu_> btw dont forget to do your own crypto, crypto is simple too :)
<binary2k2> zorglu_: if you need, ssh over external net, then get good pass :P
<DralaFi> better wouls be to make a 10 part port knock. ie. to open port 21, you need to knock on 44332 then 12052, then 62234, then 23423, then .......
<dhq> fdoving: am back all seems fine
<binary2k2> DralaFi: that is a better idea, yes
<fdoving> dhq: nice, tell me if you experience problems. :)
<h3sp4wn> Or just use openbsd - I can't see how anyone paranoid about security would use anything else
<h3sp4wn> (that is free)
<dhq> fdoving: just that all the stuff i had in apache2 mysql all those files are nothere
<fdoving> the configs?
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, can't you just port openbsd software to linux and then have a rock-solid secure linux?
<binary2k2> there is only 1 was to be totaly secure, turn the system off :P
<binary2k2> and then burn the HDD
<DralaFi> binary2k2, cut the network cable
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: No
<DralaFi> :
<DralaFi> :)
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: You can port parts of it (with some work) - but the firewall is streets ahead of iptables
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: And as yet not ported
<DralaFi> Acc\Deny, can't you just boot kde on a very small resolution, do your apt stuff and then have i915resolution at the rest of the stuff?
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: isakmpd is ported (and is better than open/free swan
<jeff_> hello all, I just installed kubuntu on my desktop machine.  Looks pretty cool so far.  I've got pclinuxos on my laptop and really like it.  My question is:  Does Kubuntu have a program that will allow you to pick, download, and install programs automatically like synaptic in pclinuxos?
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, ahh. I don't really know much about openbsd, except it's run bt Theo and is supposed to be very secure.
<cntb> hey guys how do I update locate db ?
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: you could use selinux
<h3sp4wn> !selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binary2k2> jeff_: kubuntu uses Adept as the package manager
<fdoving> jeff_: there is 'kmenu -> system -> adept manager' - you can also install synaptic if you prefer it.
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: or basilisk or whatever its called
<binary2k2> jeff_: but use that to install synaptic :P
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, if you wanted to restrict your machine that much, you could use selinux
<TheGateKeeper> jeff_: apt-get install synaptic
<georgeb> binary2k2: a post I saw some time ago was something like: "the most secure computer is one that is not connected to Internet; this is way I recomend Telia"(or replace Telia with your "favourite" ISP)
<jeff_> ok, thanks, ill check it out
<DralaFi> it's all a compromise between security and useability
<binary2k2> have you seen those M$ adds where they say "we see security... we see protection"? wee see bull sh**
<h3sp4wn> You can go to insane lengths (hardware write protected scsi disks for / and /usr) everything mounted noexec, nosuid except / and /usr
<h3sp4wn> But 99.5% of time or more unless you are interested in doing it (to see how to do it) its a waste of time
<jeff_> I was wondering if you could install upgraded printer drivers, or update the program the manages the printers.  I went to add a printer that is on my home network on a windows coputer.  I can see the printer on the network but the proper driver isn't listed.
<jeff_> I have yet to get a printer working under linux.  But kubuntu has came the closest.  If I try an alternate driver I do get some response from the printer but no print.  If I just had the right driver.
<Zamboulie> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> jeff_: You can install services for unix onto windows (make it look like a lpd printer)
<h3sp4wn> jeff_: print services for unix sorry
<smaggard> hi again
<smaggard> the master is back :D
<jeff_> thanks, h3, where can i find more info on that?
<Bubba_Gump> whats a good firewall app?
<jordi_> anybody knows the GPG key for the Opera repo?
<binary2k2> I use firestarter
<HymnToLife> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<h3sp4wn> jeff_: microsoft technet maybe (its for windows - maybe try ##windows - I am sure that is something they will know more about)
<atticstorm> All, is there a good tool out there to convert large PDF files down smaller, or to convert them to something like a PNG file or HTML?  Thanks.
<der_steppenwolf> hi, how can i update kubuntu breezy badger with kde 3.5.5 ?
<binary2k2> jordi_: you can get it from the canonical commersial repo
<h3sp4wn> der_steppenwolf: you need to upgrade breezy to dapper first
<Bubba_Gump> download the dvd torrent
<h3sp4wn> der_steppenwolf: or breezy - dapper - edgy (its in edgy by default)
<der_steppenwolf> that means i should download or get the whole dapper CD?
<Bubba_Gump> get the edgy or dapper cd yeah
<h3sp4wn> der_steppenwolf: there are packages for dapper (on kubuntu.org) - or edgy has it by default - your choice
<der_steppenwolf> that's angry...
<der_steppenwolf> Updating is much more easy with gentoo :-(
<binary2k2> der_steppenwolf: you don't need the CD/DVD to upgrade
<der_steppenwolf> there are packages for dapper, but i have tried and they are not compatible, are they?
<h3sp4wn> No
<der_steppenwolf> so, should i update the whole /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<binary2k2> der_steppenwolf: just change "dapper" to "breezy" or "edgy" in the sources.list depending on if you want dapper or edgy
<der_steppenwolf> ok, thanks
<h3sp4wn> breezy -> edgy would be not straightforward
<h3sp4wn> breezy -> dapper -> edgy theoretically should work
<binary2k2> yeah, that's probably the best way
<killermach__> anyone know where to find info on how to install kubuntu via network?
<vanhurck> how u mean network
<oLLi9o> salve a tutti!
<vanhurck> you can easely download it from the net
<h3sp4wn> killermach__: what you mean debian installer where you ssh in ? maybe it would be possible
<georgeb> atticstorm: package pdftohtml : Translates pdf files into HTML or XML formats, combined with png images. But I don't know if it works with all pdfs
<oLLi9o> c' nessuno che parli italiano?
<h3sp4wn> killermach__: Look at the debian docs and try to make your own debian installer image maybe you can
<oLLi9o> can anyone help me?
<dbglt> is there a ubuntu package for libgpod-0.4?
<atticstorm> georgeb: Thanks I will apt-get and give it a try.
<binary2k2> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<oLLi9o> Grazie mille!
<killermach__> I have the iso's I could could mount w/ -o loop on the samba server then access them, just need an install to run from knoppix boot or such
#kubuntu 2006-11-05
<ismael_> Hello...
<ismael_> I feel terribly stupid... I was just using Kopete and I hid the main menu... I can't find it anymore :(
<ismael_> how do I get it back?
<blueyed> ismael_: ctrl-shift-F or sth similar
<linuxwizard> hello has anyone installed patch for kopete for the ICQ issue for dapper
<ismael_> blueyed: nope, it doesn't do anything
<ismael_> blueyed: what's "something" similar?
<jeff_> hmmm, does adept package manager search for available downloads?  I do a fetch updates but nothing gets added to the list.  It only shows whats already installed.  Any ideas?
<blueyed> ismael_: check other apps.. AFAIK it's a general KDE shortcut. I'm off now.. good luck.
<binary2k2> ismael_: try Ctrl-M
<ismael_> binary2k2: yes, I found it :)
<binary2k2> :D
<ismael_> binary2k2: it's terrible... It shouldn't be so well hidden
<ismael_> binary2k2: I looked in konqueror's menu...
<cntb> have skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb on Desktop
<cntb> how apt-get instals that ?
<jeff_> I was going to install firefox and synaptic, but it's not showing adept.
<binary2k2> ismael_: it's under the "Settings" menu "Hise Menubar  Ctrl-M"
<binary2k2> *hide
<ismael_> binary2k2: yes, but once hidden... how do you find it?
<ismael_> binary2k2: specially if you hid it by mistake...
<binary2k2> ismael_: it should be the same on all KDE apps
<ismael_> binary2k2: what I'm saying is that it isn't userfriendly
<ismael_> cntb: just clicking it should install it... manual instalation is done by dpkg
<binary2k2> ismael_: nothing is, unless you know what the commands are. :)
<ismael_> binary2k2: nah, that's not true. I knew I had hidden the menubar... But there wasn't any command anywhere in the window to get it back. Only way to get it back was knowing ctrl-m
<cntb> k ismael
<cntb> aptitude -i can do ?
<ismael_> binary2k2: I shouldn't have to know every command for if I ever misclick.. :(
<ismael_> cntb: I don't know... try it :)
<binary2k2> ismael_: true, I only knew it by looking in kopetes menu :P
<ismael_> binary2k2: lol
<cntb> has two tar.gz control and data
<ismael_> binary2k2: which I would had... only that I didn't have the damn thing :P
<jeff_> synaptic is so much better than adept.  If only I could get to it.
<binary2k2> jeff_: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ismael_> cntb: what has two targz and data?
<cntb> it is skype ---- .deb
<ismael_> cntb: you mean that clicking it opened the file instead of installing? then right click and select install
<cntb> ok
<jeff_> where is apt-get located?
<binary2k2> jeff_: open konsole and type it in to there
<jeff_> oh, ok thanks
<cntb> ismael_: offers only archiver
<omicron> hi. I accidently removed the pager applet in kde. anyone who knows how to get it back?
<binary2k2> jeff_: you'll type in your pass, then press y to install
<cntb> where is the deb installer ?
<Keaton> How do I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10? Do I just apt-get kubuntu-desktop or is there a better way to do it?
<jeff_> ok, gonna try it now
<ismael_> jeff_: I don't know why you need to know that... but: to know where a command is located use "which apt-get". That will give you a location. In general, you'll also have to do ls -l /path/to/apt-get
<omicron> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<binary2k2> omicron: open Konsole and type "sudo apt-get install adept"
<ismael_> cntb: isn't there a submenu which says "install"?
<binary2k2> ismael_: i think he was looking for it in the K-menu?
<cntb> btw is astronaute Mr. Shuttleworth ?
<ismael_> cntb: I don't have any deb around here...
<cntb> ubuntu can install rpm as well
<cntb> but now I stared with .deb
<omicron> binary2k2: i have adept.. i only need to get my pager applet back to the taskbar
<ismael_> cntb: in theory it can... but I never used it... and it should be *much* easier to install a deb
<cntb> all ubuntu is built on it
<binary2k2> omicron: try pressing "Alt-F2" and type in "adept_notifier" and click run
<jeff_> I need some basic Linux instruction. Duuuuuhhhhh. I'm pretty good at installing linux distros and getting them to coexist with windows, but i'm not much on manual configuring or getting around in console. Doooooyyyyy.
<binary2k2> cntb: ubuntu can't install rpm's directly, it needs to convert them to deb
<jeff_> Reading package lists... Done
<jeff_> Building dependency tree... Done
<jeff_> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jeff_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jeff_> is only available from another source
<jeff_> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<jeff_> jeff@jeff-desktop:~$
<jeff_> Daaarrrrr, what does that mean?
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jeff_> thanks ubotu
<tarkos> salut
<binary2k2> jess_: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/)
<binary2k2> jeff_: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/)
<binary2k2> sorry i called you jess :P
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> Daaarrrr, I tried the pastey thing but I don't know where It goed too at.  What da heck. How does dat be workin?
<Hawkwind> jeff_: Post the resulting URL
<jeff_> I feels like I'm getting dumberer by the minute.
<jeff_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30228/
<jeff_> oh, liken to that?
<Hawkwind> jeff_: Yes.
<Hawkwind> binary2k2: ^^^^
<jeff_> hehehe, I be seein hows it works now.
<binary2k2> jeff_: yeah, but this time can you post your, /etc/apt/sources.list :P
<jeff_> How do I get the /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> yeah , there's nothing like a dose of linux probs to bring ya back to reality
<binary2k2> open it in kate
<binary2k2> jeff_: then copy and paste
<jeff_> open what in where?
<binary2k2> jeff_: ok ...
<binary2k2> jeff_: go to:
<jeff_> sorry, I'm too dumb.
<binary2k2> jeff_: K-menu -> Utilities
<binary2k2> jeff_: then click on Kate
<jeff_> k, im there
<binary2k2> jeff_: File -> open
<binary2k2> jeff_: and type: /etc/apt/sources.list
<binary2k2> jeff_: and click "open"
<jeff_> ok, got it
<LeeJunFan> putting myself in the linux newbie shoes tonight, helping my 7 yr old install edgy right now :)
<binary2k2> jeff_: copt and paste that to the website you used before
<LeeJunFan> just wait till I teach him how to install and build beryl from SVN :)
<ismael_> LeeJunFan: LOL
<binary2k2> :P
<ismael_> My Katapult crashes :'(
<jeff_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30229/
<jeff_> k, got it
<binary2k2> jeff_: ahh, so that's why you can't install anything
<donvito> can i boot kubuntu from floopy?
<RadiantFire> er, you have no repositories
<RadiantFire> that'll do it
<h3sp4wn> donvito: I don't think it a supported method (someone made a set for breezy though(
<jeff_> how do i get some supositories?
<donvito> i cant boot it from cd
<donvito> i need for dapper
<binary2k2> jeff_: close kate, then press "Alt-F2" and type in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<h3sp4wn> donvito: Put the disk into another machine then - or do a network boot
<binary2k2> jeff_: then replace it all with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30230/
<Arafangion> Ha, found this quote:
<Arafangion> Debugging a Direct3D application can be challenging.
<Arafangion> Microsoft's Direct3D Immediate Mode overview.
<h3sp4wn> donvito: It is possible if you read and use the kernel etc from the netboot directory
<binary2k2> jeff_: copy it from the "Make a correction" part or you'll get the line numbers
<der_steppenwolf> i am upgrading my kubuntu distribution, but it seems the server archive.ubuntu.com is overloaded, isn't it?
<h3sp4wn> donvito: There was a post on the forums about how a guy did it of breezy
<georgeb> Arafangion: just wondering, if you use pppoe how did you configure it ?
<jeff_> ok
<Arafangion> georgeb: I purchased a router with an ethernet port.
<binary2k2> jeff_: or download it from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30230/plain/
<donvito> h3sp4wn than there is no files to download themand put in flooppy than booting
<donvito> ;)
<georgeb> Arafangion: oh; I thought that you set the pppoe on the computer
<Arafangion> georgeb: Those who make their own lives hard willingly do so.
<h3sp4wn> donvito: If you want to do that you have to do it yourself (Its not a supported installation method but debian can do it so its not inherantly impossible with the text mode installer)
<donvito> so will u help me about this?
<donvito> i cant boot kubuntu from cd
<donvito> my machine says that i need to do update on my bios
<jeff_> binary, so i just save the file when done?
<donvito> but i dont want to do that maybe i can fuck up the bios
<donvito> right?
<lessnick> the kde configuration panel used to have a drop down menu to choose which panel I was configuring. How do I configure extra panels now?
<binary2k2> jeff_: yep, as long as you didn't past over the line numbers :P
<binary2k2> jeff_: after that, in konsole, type "sudo apt-get update"
<binary2k2> jeff_: then you should be able to install what you want
<jeff_> k
<jeff_> E: Type 'to' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeff_> that's what i got
<binary2k2> jeff_: then you didn't copt it right :P
<jeff_> k, im gonna pull it back up in kate
<binary2k2> jeff_: make sure you open it the was you did before Alt-F2 ...
<binary2k2> jeff_: when you open kate, click File -> Open and type in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30230/plain/
<binary2k2> jeff_: then File -> Save As
<binary2k2> jeff_: and save as "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<jeff_> ok, hold on
<damien94> hello
<HymnToLife> binary2k2, would have been simple to just wget && sudo mv it ;)
<HymnToLife> simpler*
<binary2k2> HymnToLife: is that simpler for a noob? maybe
<HymnToLife> course that is
<binary2k2> HymnToLife: you'r probably right, shame I didn't think of it earlyer tho
<jeff_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30232/
<jeff_> ok, thats what i got, hope thats better
<binary2k2> jeff_: yep, that's what you wanted
<LeeJunFan> crap, this should be fun to figure out. the machine is freezing after kde login on my kids computer. Doesn't make sense why it would cause such a hard lockup at that point after they system is booted.
<binary2k2> jeff_: now you can install synaptic, or whatever you want :D
<raytray25> How could I disable the touchpad?
<HymnToLife> in your BIOS ?
<jeff_> oh cool, even adept is working now, thanks alot
<binary2k2> no problem :)
<jeff_> what do you think happened, was there a problem with the install?
<jeff_> i wouldn't think you would have to do that on every new installatioon
<fabio_> how to install eclipse?
<HymnToLife> nope, you just messed your sources.list somehow
<jeff_> hmm, can't imagine what i did
<binary2k2> jeff_: when you install it tries to connect to the servers, and if it can't (eg you don't have internet) it comments them out
<RawSewage> how do you get Audio Preview working in Konqueror
<georgeb> !eclipse
<jeff_> oooohhhhhhh, i see now.
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<RawSewage> !audio preview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio preview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binary2k2> thats what the "Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:" was
<jeff_> i got an error at the end of the install.  Said it couldn't access security updates
<georgeb> fabio_: you have to setup the universe repo; and eclipse&plugins are there
<jeff_> that's because this computer is on a secure wireless network
<fabio_> ok georgeb, thanks
<jeff_> kubuntu, recongnized my wireless card though, first distro to do that
<binary2k2> that's why then, I don't like that "feature" of the installer because it causes problems like that
<jeff_> yep,  these linux distros are definitely getting better though. glad to see it. Can't wait for the day when i can phase out windows entirely.
<binary2k2> when you get more confident on linux then you will get frustrated with windows and delete it
<binary2k2> that's why I removed it, I grew to HATE it :P
<jeff_> the main reasons I keep windows are: 1. I can't seem to ever get my printer working.  2. There are some websites that I log into that will not accept anything other than IE. Even when you tell the browser to report as IE.
<jeff_> Ticks me off.
<barkatmon> Hm.. Kubuntu 7.04?
<barkatmon> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/
<binary2k2> the printer thing I can relate to, as to the websites, complain to them
<Arafangion> Why are those release notes under 'C'?
<binary2k2> 'C' is the language code
<barkatmon> are there an typo maby
<jeff_> Some webmasters are like my wife.  Hung up on windows.
<Arafangion> jeff_: That day is already here, except for the varous niche applications.
<jeff_> I started using open office before linux.  I can't get my wife to touch open office either.
<Arafangion> jeff_: And recently Mozilla Firefox has surged in popularity, so the IE thing isn't /quite/ as bad as it used to be.
<Arafangion> jeff_: Which version of MS Office does she use?
<gnomefreak> most IE sites will accept netscape browsers
<jeff_> yes, i need to get my firefox installed and try the sites in question again.
<gnomefreak> except microsoft sites
<Arafangion> Safari, the default mac browser, has also made the web much nicer. (Being based on khtml)
<georgeb> gnomefreak: ms accept non-IE browser just to show the clients how messed up other browsers are :)
<jeff_> ms office 2003
<Arafangion> jeff_: I hear that will work under Crossover, though I have yet to get my copy working on linux (As I'm too poor to get a CX license)
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: you dont need a license for CX
<binary2k2> if it will work on Crossover, it may work with wine
<jeff_> is crossover an emulator?
<Linux_Galore_> jeff_: no its wine with some nice hacks
<jeff_> oic
<Arafangion> jeff_: It's an implementation of windows that uses Linux as a base, rather than the windows kernel.
<jeff_> weird
<Linux_Galore_> jeff_: get wine add a app installer ui and some hacks to make sure they work
<Arafangion> binary2k2: It's technically possible to get MS Office 2003 to work on winehq's Wine, but it's very, very difficult.
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Prior versions of MS Office work well on winehq and easily, though.
<Linux_Galore_> jeff_: very similar in concept as winetools
<jeff_> does wind mimic windows registries?
<RawSewage> I uninstalled a program, but it's still appearing as an empty item when I right-click a file in Konqueror.  How do I remove this from my Konqueror right-click menu?
<Arafangion> jeff_: It provides it's own.
<Arafangion> jeff_: Even has regedit :)
* binary2k2 spits on the windows registry
<Arafangion> jeff_: It sandboxes the windows app by neccessity, however it's as native as it can be.
<jeff_> oh cool
* Dr_Willis installs spyware with wine.. to see what they copy where.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<HymnToLife> RawSewage, Settings > Configure Konqueror > File associations
<jeff_> are windows apps slow under wine?
<Arafangion> jeff_: Though, wine is /still/ incomplete, so it's pretty much touch and go.
<Dr_Willis> jeff_:  some are faster. ;-)
<barkatmon> i have an problem with wep in kubuntu 6.10 cant connect via wlan when wep enabled on the netgear router
<HymnToLife> personnaly, I prefer VMWare when I need to use WIndows stuff in nux
<Arafangion> jeff_: Wine Is Not an Emulator - it really does directly execute the applications natively.
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, It's not in there
<jeff_> man, i need to play with that. learn more about it
<Dr_Willis> vmware is darn handy to learn/use also.
<barkatmon> when disable wep encryption is works fine..using wlan now
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, wait, let me check a diff ext
<Dr_Willis> i use vmware to test out live cd's
<HymnToLife> maybe it differs a bit, I'm on KDE 3.5.5 atm
<Arafangion> Dr_Willis: Ironically, sometimes windows is faster in an emulator, due to seriously crap drivers.
<jeff_> vmware?
<binary2k2> jeff_: you can istall wine in adept, but look at the website for info http://www.winehq.org/
<Arafangion> jeff_: vmware _is_ an emulator :)
<Dr_Willis> Arafangion:  ive heard its often due to the linux filesystems being so good. :)
<jeff_> oh ok
<HymnToLife> but vmware actually works ;)
<georgeb> Dr_Willis: that's a funny interesting ideea; let's create some packages with adware under wine so the transition from windows to linux will be more smooth "look, you also have your friendly pop-ups"
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, no, not there.  the ext doesnt list the program that I see when right-clicking
<Arafangion> HymnToLife: It's more reliable, sure.
<barkatmon> anyone have an thought about wep?
<HymnToLife> it just needs a stronger machine
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, It's in the Actions menu
<Arafangion> Dr_Willis: That argument goes both ways, Ext3 has a number of flaws.
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, how do I remove things from the Actions menu
<Dr_Willis> georgeb:  yep.. wife was constantly getting these 'wallpaper/other things' with spyware wrappers.. id use wine.. extract the actual wallpaper, then remove the spyware stuff.
<Arafangion> Dr_Willis: The fs argument really is the cache.
<Dr_Willis> Arafangion:  everything has flaws. :)
<binary2k2> Arafangion: let's see what ext4 has
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, Right-click, Actions -- And it shows the empty shell of the program that used to be installed
<Arafangion> binary2k2: ext4 is intruging.
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, does that make sense
<jeff_> how long ago did you guys start using linux?
<HymnToLife> yeah, got it ;)
<Arafangion> jeff_: Probably 6 years ago.
<Dr_Willis> ext4 - has potential :) or so i hear.
<HymnToLife> but I don't know how to change that, lemme have a lok at it
<shannon> how do I install the 2.6.17-7 kernel on edgy?
<hollywoodb> barkatmon: I don't use it, I just have MAC filtering on my router so only I can connect to it... I don't see why I need the signal between my systems and my router to be that 'secure'
<HymnToLife> doesn't it come with a 2.6.17-10 ?
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, ok
<alexander_> I know its off topic, but has anyone else had problems with gaim crashing? Just today, it started crashing whenever I opened a conversation window.
<Arafangion> alexander_: It crashes because it is called "Gaim".
<Arafangion> alexander_: If it didn't crash, we'd have to call it something else.
<jeff_> hehehe
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, I think I found it
<alexander_> ara: thank you, how very helpful.
<binary2k2> jeff_: my verry 1st install was mandreke 6, or somethin (before it was called mandriva), back in mid 90's
<hollywoodb> alexander_: why not just use kopete or the greatest IM client there is: centericq
<RawSewage> HymnToLife,   .kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, I'll just delete those 2 .desktop files
<Arafangion> binary2k2: That the one with the broken compiler and the incompatible core libs?
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, thx
<alexander_> Because I like gaim, and just because I am stuborn.
<Arafangion> alexander_: Gaim is, and has always been, unstable.
<binary2k2> Arafangion: i don't remember, i was like 12 :P
<Arafangion> alexander_: Believe it or not, it's much better than it used to be.
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Ahh, in that case I'm probably thinking of MDK7.0
<barkatmon> ok.. hollywoodb well ill givit a try for a while.
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Frustrated me enough to get onto LFS.
<alexander_> Yeah, the whole MSN thing was annoying. Well, I guess I am going to try reinstalling it then.
<Arafangion> alexander_: reinstalling won't make any difference.
<Arafangion> alexander_: It only incidently seems to fix things on windwos because windows installers are a *joke*
<binary2k2> Arafangion: my 1st taste of linux was on a 600MHz cpu with a whopping 1GB HDD :P
<alexander_> In this case, I think it will. I think I messed with some setting I shouldnt have.
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Nice.
<jeff_> My first decent install was about 2 years ago.  But I never did get very technical with it.  Once I got it on the internet i considered it good enough.
<Arafangion> binary2k2: I had a P 90 MHz
<binary2k2> Arafangion: those were the days, all command line and buggy GUIs :D
<Arafangion> binary2k2: I tried to run RH with Gnome, as root :) Those were the days.
<binary2k2> :P
<jeff_> I've also got pclinuxos dual booting with windows xp on my dell laptop.
<Arafangion> jeff_: I've actually deleted windows entirely.  Got sick of Visual Studio, when I caught myself typing TWO LINES IN ADVANCE, I thought "Damn, this is crap".  So now I run it in an emulator.
<Arafangion> jeff_: Now, I can only type one line in advance. :)
<binary2k2> I tried pcbsd a few months ago (in vmware) and tried compiling firefox, took about 3 hours :P
<hollywoodb> binary2k2: well that's vmware for ya :P
<jeff_> hehe
<Arafangion> Actually, that's still fast.
<Bubba_Gump> heh, gnome
<binary2k2> i wasn't brave enough to dual boot it
<Bubba_Gump> every time i hear gnome i think of pink floyd :P
<Arafangion> binary2k2: You should compile KDE ;)
<shannon> Is it possible to install the 2.6.17-7 kernel on edgy?
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Takes longer than glibc.
<jeff_> are u guys programmers?
<Arafangion> shannon: Consult the dictionary, and ponder on the meaning of the term "possible".
<binary2k2> Arafangion: no thanks, I actually want to use my PC this year :P
<Arafangion> jeff_: I am, yes.
<Arafangion> binary2k2: This is why I like Debian the best :)
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Though, I'm currently in Ubuntu-land because it supports my laptop better.
<binary2k2> Arafangion: before i installed kubuntu i was running a pure debian system
<binary2k2> Arafangion: with those 6 CDs
<shannon> Arafangion: okay -- how about -- can I install linux 2.6.17-7-AMD64 through apt?
<jeff_> cool, I think it would be cool to learn more about programming.  Especially with all the open source stuff available now.  Is Python a good lanquage to learn?
<Arafangion> binary2k2: I always did a netinstall.
<HymnToLife> I'm running Debian right now
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Ran a Debian mirror on a 256k line once, damn I was a newbie then.
<HymnToLife> Etch, installed like a breeze on my lappy
<binary2k2> Arafangion: i was on dial-up at the time
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Even so, it's still faster.
<alexander_> hey, instead of crashing, it is hanging! progress!
<Arafangion> binary2k2: netinstall only downloads what you need.
<binary2k2> Arafangion: i was young and fancy free :P
<HymnToLife> but requires a working NIC
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Even then, the first three CD's is usually more than everybody needs.
<alexander_> So how do I change my default browser to firefox?
<Arafangion> binary2k2: My first Debian was paid for, cost me $30
<Arafangion> binary2k2: Which was cheaper than downloading it.
<binary2k2> Arafangion: i dont think I ever used more than the first 2 CD's, othen than the odd package
<georgeb> shannon: I don't see 2.6.17-7 as a package; only 2.6.17-10, and that's the one that comes with edgy; you can check running uname -a
<Arafangion> shannon: Why do you want kernel 2.6.17-7?
<binary2k2> wasn't the the kernel on knot1?
<Arafangion> http://www.thejemreport.com/mambo/content/view/251/ <-- Interesting article.
<HymnToLife> that's definitely !offtopic
<Arafangion> HymnToLife: How so?
<ubuntu> Hi
<HymnToLife> because it has nothing whtsoever to do with Kubuntu support :)
<HymnToLife> !hello | ubuntu
<ubuntu> How to I turn off the friggin' bouncing cursor? It annoys me to no end.
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<alexander_> Well, it (gaim) mysteriously fixed its self. Now I am going to go see if it will let me connect to IRC.
<Arafangion> HymnToLife: But it does, it raises awareness as to the purpose of a computer.
<Arafangion> alejandro_: xchat is far superiour for irc.
<ubuntu> I don't like x-chat at all.
<ubuntu> Horrible interface.
<ubuntu> I prefer konversation.
<Arafangion> I haven't used konversation, but you do have to admit, xchat is still far superiour for irc than gaim.
* Arafangion uses irssi
<ubuntu> I haven't used gaim, so I wouldn't know.
<HymnToLife> ant than Konvesation, too
<ubuntu> I would probably take a gamble and say that I'd prefer gaim even over x-chat.
* HymnToLife uses irssi too sometimes, when at school
<HymnToLife> friggin proxy blocking everything
<HymnToLife> so I have to SSH into my home server and connect with irssi
<Arafangion> HymnToLife: My uni blocked _everything_ except http via port 80 on the slow, overloaded proxy.
<Arafangion> HymnToLife: Couldn't even ssh!
<binary2k2> ubuntu: to turn off the bouncing cursor, go in to System Settings, click mouse and uncheck "Visual feedback on activation" (i think)
<ubuntu> That doesn't work.
<noiesmo> Arafangion, you could tunnel ssh over http to by pass proxy there are scripts all you need is a ssh server to recive the tunnel on a particular port
<dbglt> hey, I'm trying to get a gnome-esque panel up the top of the screen, but also incorporating the current menu of the selected application (like OSX), but kde is showing a double width panel
<Arafangion> noiesmo: No, I couldn't.
<dbglt> is there any way to make it single width?
* shannon waves goodbye to edgy and hello again to dapper
<ubuntu> In kcontrol it would be in launch feedback, and when I "search" the System Settings, it gives me 1 result, but no actual icons lit up.
<Arafangion> noiesmo: Correction: SOMETIMES I was able to tunnel through port 80 on the proxy, but it was extremely unreliable to connect, and once connected, it was so slow as to be nearly useless.
<noiesmo> Arafangion, well were I work all is block and I can tunnel out
<binary2k2> ubuntu: there is  a check box in the kde menu editor that says launch feedback, that may be what you'r lookin for.
<arriesp> ola
<binary2k2> ubuntu: but it on all apps by default
<Arafangion> noiesmo: http polling was the _only_ mechanism available for a tunnel :(
<binary2k2> ubuntu: don't know how to turn it off globaly
<ubuntu> binary2k2: In "normal KDE" it would be in launch feedback.
<ubuntu> Why isn't it somewhere in System Settings? =/
<noiesmo> Arafangion, http://zwitterion.org/software/ssh-https-tunnel
<binary2k2> ubuntu: you can get the "Clasic" system settings app with kcontrol
<jeff_> ahhh man.  I just installed firefox with adept but it's not showing up in the program listing.
<HymnToLife> ubuntu, try running kcontrol, from konsole or something
<ubuntu> I know that.
<HymnToLife> instead of kubuntu's System Settings
<ubuntu> I just wanted to know if it was possible without doing that and using the kubuntu menus.
<Arafangion> noiesmo: I am aware how to make a tunnel.
<ubuntu> Could be that they had hidden it some place else.
<HymnToLife> well, seems it isn't :p
<Arafangion> noiesmo: I also suspect that it was an inspective proxy.
<noiesmo> Arafangion, k cool :)
<Arafangion> noiesmo: Though, for a time, I managed to find an old, obscure sun server that offered telnet (and only telnet) access, which had telnet (and only telnet) access to the outside.
<Arafangion> noiesmo: And even then, _only_ to the telnet port, but that, at least, was enough for irc ;)
<jeff_> in kubuntu, do you have to reboot for a newly installed program to show up in the kmenu?
<kenshinx> Is there a installer that does not involve invoking a gui, gui goes nuts on my lapo
<kenshinx> laptop*
<binary2k2> jeff_: try running kbuildsycoca from konsole
<binary2k2> jeff_: at worst, a logout and login
<jeff_> k
<Arafangion> Ooh, a nice quote: Applicants must also have extensive knowledge of UNIX, although they should have sufficiently good programming taste to not consider this an achievement. (MIT job advertisement)
<HymnToLife> kenshinx, get your hands on an Alternate CDs
<kenshinx> meh
<kenshinx> ill just install slackware 11 then
<Arafangion> jeff_: rebooting is truely a windows phenomenon.
<HymnToLife> (the "Alternate" name is funny btw, I'm pretty sure that's what most people use)
<hollywoodb> jeff_: every great once in a while you hit an app that doesn't have a menu entry... it won't have a .desktop file as part of the package. if that happens file a bug @ launchpad to let the devs know
<HymnToLife> oh
<binary2k2> HymnToLife: it's what i always use
<jeff_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Arafangion> jeff_: It is said that the only case where you may possibly have to reboot a Linux system, especially a modern linux system, is if you're upgrading the kernel or actually replacing a non-hot swappable hardware component.
<binary2k2> I miss the days when you got the liveCD and the InstallCD
<lessnick> how do I configure panels that aren't the main panel?
<Arafangion> jeff_: I suspect that most of window's reboots are caused by over-eager file locking and an inability to restart dependant services.
<jeff_> oh, ok
<HymnToLife> yep, I still use my Breezy when I need a live CD
<HymnToLife> Dapper's take ages to load
<binary2k2> jeff_: if it won't showup (in the internet sub-menu) then just logout and back in
<jeff_> hmm, well i make try to log in again and see if that makes a difference.  be right back
<jeff_> k
<lessnick> or how do I invoke/install the standard kde control center thing?
<kenshinx> sweet
<HymnToLife> kcontrol
<kenshinx> found a nice slackware .edu mirro
<kenshinx> no caps from .edu w00t ;)
<HymnToLife> reminds me to reinstall my Slack too, fifth OS on my lappy :)
<kenshinx> lol wtf!
<kenshinx> i just have 2 :|
<lessnick> HymnToLife: thank you. I finally found the drop down box to configure other panels in there.
<HymnToLife> but I guess I'll ditch Ubuntu out now I got my Debian working the way I want
<kenshinx> meh, 1meg a sec from the web...not bad
<HymnToLife> And try another one instead :p
<binary2k2> try puting 5 versions of windows on one computer and see what happens :P
<kenshinx> binary2k2, hehe thats what we have virtualilzation softwrae :D
<kenshinx> vmware, etc
* Dr_Willis installs ms bob
<HymnToLife> vmwae is no fun
<HymnToLife> everything working OOTB, blah
<binary2k2> or qemu
<lessnick> I can't be the only one that uses multiple panels.. This was an annoying experience. Is it possible to get more of a vanilla kde configuration in kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> i guess i only use the 1 panel. ;)
<kenshinx> i have like 2-3 panels usually
<jeff_> well, it still didn't show up in the kmenu
<kenshinx> using kde
<kenshinx> but i use vanilla kde
<binary2k2> jeff_: did you logout, then back in?
<jeff_> i found firefox is the user/bin/lib folder
<jeff_> yep
<binary2k2> strange
<jeff_> where is the actual execution file located?
<binary2k2> jeff_: the binary?
<hollywoodb> man, wonder how long its going to take to compile kde on freebsd under vmware :|
<odres> .l.l
<larson9999> jeff_: kmenu is kinda goofey like that
<noiesmo> jeff_, binary2k2 I'm pretty sure that kubuntu-default-settings sets the menu etc and I have removed it so my menu is the normal kde style
<binary2k2> jeff_: just run "firefox" from the run dialog (alt-f2)
<jeff_> hey, it does work
<binary2k2> noiesmo: i don't remeber how, but i once got it to have both KDE style and kubuntu style at the same time
<jeff_> i just have no link in kmenu
<binary2k2> jeff_: make one then :P
<jeff_> how hard would it be to make one.  Or an ic0n on desktop
<binary2k2> jeff_: easy, once you know how
<noiesmo> jeff_, right click on K menu button and select edit
<noiesmo> jeff_, menu edit that is
<HymnToLife> binary2k2, like pretty much everything :p
<binary2k2> I'm glad they use the "official" firefox logo now, not the old blue world one
<HymnToLife> the blue one is stil there
<HymnToLife> un the uper left cornet and in the About windows
<binary2k2> sorry, on edgy i mean
<HymnToLife> in Edgy too
<binary2k2> yeah, just noticed :P
<binary2k2> I'll have to change that some time
<HymnToLife> I stil go with the mozilla.com builds for FF and TB
<lessnick> I made an entire hard drive an lvm physical volume. It works fine, but fdisk and cfdisk consider the drive empty. This sounds like an accident waiting to happen...
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: Its quite uninteresting firefox2 do you not think ? (minefield does seem quite a leapforward though)
<lessnick> oh whoops there go all the important files in my home directory!
<HymnToLife> h3sp4wn, I like it that way, so I do it that way :)
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: There is daily builds of the trunk also you know
<lessnick> h3sp4wn: what makes it such a leap forward?
<h3sp4wn> lessnick: Renders CSS right
<jeff_> alright, things are looking up now.  Got my firefox working.  I am able to acces one site I didn't used to be able to with firefox.  so thats good.
<binary2k2> jeff_: glad you got it workin
<jeff_> thanks
<lessnick> h3sp4wn: hah. that's all you needed to say. I'd definitely consider that a big leap forward if that's all it improved.
<jeff_> I think i'm going to like kubuntu pretty good.
<binary2k2> i know i do :D
<HymnToLife> I liked it too, until I got Debian working on my lappy :p
<jeff_> can you edit the bootloader from within kubuntu.  I was wondering if i could change the boot order.
<HymnToLife> jeff_, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<enotee> i get "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:" when i try to burn  .wma files in Amarok
<jeff_> will it let me select the order, or do i manually have to enter it
<HymnToLife> what do you mean "order" ?
<Dr_Willis> enotee:  i would say track down a way to convert the wma to mp3's
<jeff_> well, im dual booting with windows
<HymnToLife> and would like to boot Windows by default ?
<jeff_> by default it boots kubuntu in a certain amount of time
<jeff_> yes
<LjL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HymnToLife> just edit the default line in your menu.lst
<jeff_> ok, thanks
<LjL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS specifically
<jeff_> yes
<jeff_> thankyour
<momal> anyone know a good progam that will edit tags on mp3 files based on there filename and path?... amarok does it but it stops if it hits something like ! in one of the names :(... and i need one that will do it all in one hit with amarok i would need to click 2 different buttons each time >_<
<noiesmo> momal, easytag might help
<binary2k2> HymnToLife: I got firefox to use the official logo, quite easy actually
<lessnick> momal: I've never used it, but I've heard good things about easytag
<momal> thanks will try it out ^_-
<campbch> when installing a new cursor theme, what file should i use for the manager? it pulls up a dialogue asking for the cursor theme, but i select -------.theme and it states that it is not a valid theme file?
<enotee> what app should i use to convert .wma to mp3
<campbch> ... don't use either!
<campbch> convert to .ogg, use vorbis tools... for a nice gui use...
<campbch> !soundkonverter
<RawSewage> Does anyone know how to enable Audio Previews
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<hollywoodb> RawSewage: audio previews of what?
<RawSewage> So when I hold my mouse over an audio file in Konqueror, it plays it
<Dr_Willis> ive seen that... very annoying.. :)
<RawSewage> I need it
<Dr_Willis> 'need' ? lol
<RawSewage> Yes
<RawSewage> Im making audio shows and have to sort through hundreds of clips
<RawSewage> So I do 'need' it
<Dr_Willis> i recall some packae was needed to be insalled for it to work..but cant rember the  exact one.
<RawSewage> I had it working once a while ago
<Dr_Willis> might also be a setting under the previews control-panel-thing
<RawSewage> I've looked through all of that
<RawSewage> Guess I'll search the forums a bit more
<RawSewage> Most of their advice is for Nautilus though
<Dr_Willis> hmm... perhaps hats where i saw it also...
<hollywoodb> RawSewage: give google a shot, find the package, then search for it in the repos
<Dr_Willis> ask in #KDE if its even doable?
<RawSewage> Ok
<RawSewage> Thanks
<momal> thanks, easytag seems to do what i want :)... now to go through 3400+ songs >_<
<campbch> whenever i try to save an image in firefox, it tries to save a download.php file? why is this? the url is not a .php, it is a .jpg, and it works fine in konqueror?
<h3sp4wn> Who knows the format of ~/.gtk2rc ?
<Dr_Willis> i dont evn have one. ;)
<binary2k2> i have a ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<jeff_> well, i edited the bootloader, but got it to default to the wrong line because evidently i did some updates now more than one kernel shows up in the boot listing.  2 boot kernels and 2 recovery
<binary2k2> jeff_: so you have 5 items in the list now?
<h3sp4wn> binary2k2: Can you pastebin it so I can see the format ?
<jeff_> and i don't remember the command to get in there and edit it again.  the commands on the tutorial didn't work.  it was the one with the nano in it that worked
<h3sp4wn> binary2k2: (unless its horrendously long)
<HymnToLife> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jeff_> yep 5 boot options
<lessnick> jeff_: the comment in my grub.conf mentions something about savedefualt. you might want to try that.
<binary2k2> h3sp4wn: i'll do that for ya, it's only small
<h3sp4wn> binary2k2: thanks alot
<jeff_> thanks hymn that was it
<binary2k2> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30236/
<theholycow> Is there a way to dump my RAM contents or view them? I've got a bunch of unsaved work in a frozen gedit... (yes, I'm a dumbass)
<h3sp4wn> binary2k2: thanks alot
<binary2k2> h3sp4wn: no problem
* theholycow is going to lose his work. What an idiot. He should have saved...
<RawSewage> Audio Previews enabled by:  View - Preview - Sound Files
<lessnick> theholycow: I'm sure it's possible
<lessnick> theholycow: I always that /dev/mem would let me poke at all the memory.. but I'm running "strings" on it now and I'm not finding much
<theholycow> hey, neato...it's running away with my CPU and my RAM, too. :(
<MistaED> theholycow: if you can, try and look up how to dd your ram onto the hdd as an image
<theholycow> lessnick: Silly me...I was looking in /proc. I'll check out /dev/mem now.
<Dr_Willis> heh in the old days...
<lessnick> theholycow: i seem to be wrong though :-(
<Dr_Willis> for x = 1 to 1000000000000 ; print chr$(peek()),;next x
<theholycow> MistaED: That sounds like a bad idea -- maybe causing an endless loop. Maybe I can dd it incrementally or something...
<MistaED> yeah no idea, just a suggestion
<theholycow> MistaED: Maybe okay. It is a suggested use of dd in http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Do_Eveything_With_DD
<theholycow> http://security.raffy.ch/Network_Security/Forensics/Forensic_Analysis.php3 says it's okay too
<theholycow> well, what do I have to lose...if I drop out of here, you'll know what happened. <G>
* theholycow is now running sudo dd if=/dev/mem of=memout bs=1024 (and crossing some fingers)
* theholycow survived
<theholycow> neato
<theholycow> I ran strings on the output
<theholycow> I forgot that it would be so fragmented...
<lessnick> are you finding the contents of your text file?
<lessnick> I used "gcore" that the security.raffy.ch page mentioned and had much better luck. I found the contents of a vi session.
<theholycow> I can't tell. A  lot of it was pasted in bits and pieces from other stuff that's open...
<theholycow> nice...I didn't even notice that.
<ira> WOW I have edgy running 64AMD and an ATI card... I rock!
<ira> but...
<ira> is there a flash player for X86_64?
<h3sp4wn> ira: gnash only
<theholycow> gcore is one damn cool piece of software! I can study what kind of data is actually in use...
<ira> gnash? pouquoir
<ira> no gnash in Adept
<h3sp4wn> !gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> ira: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<letalis> gnash is in constant development
<letalis> you about have to build it from cvs
<ira> ok so I have to install cvs
<lessnick> theholycow: i agree, I'm happy to have learned about it today. I'm a little annoyed that it doesn't have a man page.
<letalis> ira: how much expierence do you have building from source?
<theholycow> lessnick: seems it has extremely little syntax anyway
<ira> I am glad you asked!
<ira> I havent rolled a kernal in 3 years
<ira> so I would say on a scale of 1 to 10
<letalis> well then, its like riding a bike.
<ira> .5
<letalis> LOL
<ira> are you brave enought to run me throught it
<letalis> well cvs instructions will be on gnashs website
<letalis> the channel they are in here is #gnash
<letalis> you might want to ask them if cvs is stable enough to use right now
<letalis> before you do it
<ira> ok well I have installed cvs from adept
<ira> and downloaded gnash
<ira> so there I am going
<binary2k2> there is a tar.gz here http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gnash/0.7.1/
<ira> got it
<theholycow> hmm...gotta find pre-fab sed for eliminating duplicate lines...
<letalis> on sites that i absolutely have to have flash i just run firefox from wine :)
<letalis> lol
<ira> like er youtube?
<letalis> i think youtube uses windows media player doesnt it?
<larson9999> now there's flash 9 on linux! woohoo!
<theholycow> youtube uses flash. I just use youtube-get
<ira> but not 64 bit
<ira> what is that?
<theholycow> it's a script that downloads the file
<theholycow> then you can play it with ffplay
<letalis> ira: your other option is to setup a 32 bit chroot and get the 32 bit version of your browser in it
<theholycow> (and you can keep it on your hard drive!)
<letalis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=chroot
<letalis> excellent howto
<larson9999> ira don't you chroot ff?
<ira> nope
<ira> the chroot is interested it works for edgy as well
<h3sp4wn> ira: Or build a 32 bit firefox against ia32-libs
<h3sp4wn> ira: (avoids using chroot) but with schroot it can be pretty seemless
<h3sp4wn> ira: or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537 (if you want to do the first without doing it yourself)
<letalis> i have two chroots in edgy right now
<letalis> one for 32 bit builds and such
<letalis> one for 64 bit ones
<h3sp4wn> letalis: Do you use schroot ?
<letalis> keeps from having to have all the development stuff loaded into my actual installation
<letalis> dchroot
<letalis> which i think uses schroot since it installed it as well
<h3sp4wn> But with dchroot you have to have /dev etc specifically mounted or bound to use ?
<h3sp4wn> I am using schroot now which handles that without loads of entries in fstab
<letalis> an example line in fstab would look like this:
<letalis> ./dev /chroot/dev bind none 0 0
<letalis> theyre bound
<h3sp4wn> I have used it before but if you use schroot properly they are not necessary
<ira> now al i have to find is a better itc client then Konversation
<BluesKaj> Konversation rocks !... good luck finding something better :)
<ravencrow> better than konversation?
<ravencrow> konversation is the best ;[
<TFrog> frankly i like KVirc as an irc client
<campbch> :D ethereal is awesome
<binary2k2> wireshark
<theholycow> BitchX kicks ass, but konversation sure is convenient
<letalis> good old bitchx
<letalis> :)
<campbch> yeah
<lessnick> for an irc client, i haven't strayed from irssi in years.
<nertil> i didi it
<nertil> i maked it
<campbch> but wireshark isn't on the repositories yet
<nertil> kubuntu working on my machine
<nertil> nice!
<nertil> :D
<binary2k2> campbch: yeah it is, i have it installed
<h3sp4wn> lessnick: Do you use irssi in xterm ?
<binary2k2> campbch: the ethereal package just depends on wireshark now
<letalis> irssi in a screen is nice
<letalis> you can move it between a console and X
<lessnick> h3sp4wn: inside screen inside a konsole window at the moment.
<ravencrow> console irc clients are boring..I need teh eyecandy
<ravencrow> ;[
<ravencrow> lol
<letalis> console irc. they way it was meant to be, damnit.
<letalis> :)
<ravencrow> :P
<h3sp4wn> lessnick: Still trying to work out how to use /bind to get alt + arrows working right (XTerm*metaSendsEscape:  true) alt + number (but for alt + right arrow I have to currently use escape)
<letalis> if i wasnt working in X at the moment id be in irssi
<h3sp4wn> lessnick: I prefer the way screen does tab's to the way konsole does them (just use xterm + screen)
* theholycow now has his data back. Hooray!
<ira> i'm looking at the Adapt manager I want to add the universe but I am unsure what my uncommented lines should look like
<ravencrow> just take off the #
<ira> ok right click enable!
<theholycow> h3sp4wn: Screen can do tabs? I've used screen for years and didn't know it can display any tabs
<ravencrow> oh yes
<ravencrow> right click enable in adept
<ravencrow> :P
<h3sp4wn> theholycow: control a w (lists the tabs)
<letalis> theholycow: well not tabs persay but it does multiple screens and you can set it to monitor ones for activity.
<lessnick> h3sp4wn: I like the way I can gracefully resize my fonts and change my colors on the fly with konsole. It's ugly and awkward in xterm.
<theholycow> h3sp4wn: OIC...I've seen the "ctrl-a w" list before. I thought you meant it used ncurses or something
<ira> how can adapt not have electric sheep?
<h3sp4wn> theholycow: caption always "%{= Gr}%c  %{= G0}%-w%{= RG}%50>%n-%t%{-}%+w%<"
<theholycow> Eterm kicks konsole and xterm's asses
<h3sp4wn> theholycow: if you put that in screenrc you get the tab always there
<h3sp4wn> theholycow: Doesn't support utf8
<letalis> yakuake
<letalis> greatest idea ever.
<letalis> :)
<ubuntu> buenas
<millk> how do i set it so that all files created within a directory are created with a specific group as file's group,  the equivalent of persistent 'chgrp groupname /path/to/directory'
<arriesp> xao gente
<letalis> you could use wildcards to do it
<theholycow> h3sp4wn: That's cool...I'll have to fix the color, though. ;)
<ira> Any respitorys that shoule be added to adept that it doesnt come with?
<letalis> but it would only affect the files in the directory in quesiton
<h3sp4wn> theholycow: Do you use split etc ?
<Arafangion> h3sp4wn: Easier to just use multiple xterms than to split.
<h3sp4wn> Arafangion: No way
<lessnick> millk: set the directory sticky bit i think. chmod g+s or g+S. I can't remember which.
<Arafangion> h3sp4wn: What's wrong with multiple xterms?
<theholycow> h3sp4wn: Split? No, but maybe I do now! ;)
<h3sp4wn> Arafangion: How do you move a terminal between xterms
<lessnick> millk: just google group sticky bit, i'm sure you'll find a good description.
<Arafangion> h3sp4wn: Oh, I see what your thinking.
<Arafangion> h3sp4wn: I meant, multiple xterms, but using the /same/ screen.
<theholycow> h3sp4wn: Er...now how do I unsplit? Cripes, I've been using screen for years and forgotten half the features for which I originally started to use it!
<letalis> screen -d -r i think
<millk> lessnick, thanks, got her :)
<letalis> in the one you want it moved to
<theholycow> Moving a screen session is as easy as screen -d -r. If that's not strong enough, you can do screen -D -R, or -DD -RR
<theholycow> I don't know what those stronger options are for, but I've never needed them. -d -r has always done the job for me no matter what.
<h3sp4wn> theholycow: control a X (capital X)
<Zaire> real great help in the xgl channel :S
<h3sp4wn> Arafangion: I suppose it does not make much difference if you do it like that
<h3sp4wn> Arafangion: Do you use irssi in xterm ?
<Lunar_Raven> can you use irssi in a virtual console w/ out X running?
<jeff_> well, i got my boot order working properly now
<theholycow> h3sp4wn: okay, one more screen question. I used to have this one in my screenrc, but no longer. How do I get rid of the splash screen ("Press space or return to end")?
<jeff_> i geuss everytime you upgrade the kernal your going to have 2 more boot options?
<h3sp4wn> theholycow: startup_message off
<theholycow> nice
<lessnick> jeff_: you could always uninstall the older kernels
<theholycow> I might not keep the status line...I already have time and current window in my bash prompt. The status just gives me the list of windows.
<lessnick> jeff_: I don't reccommend doing it until you are sure the new one boots :-)
<h3sp4wn> theholycow: If you have every machine you are connected to in the same window all the time it doesn't matter its only useful when you connect to alot of different machines (pretty randomly)
<jeff_> i've booted it a few times now, i guess i can try it awhile and then unistall.  Hopefully that will remove the old versions from grub too?
<theholycow> h3sp4wn: Actually, I use screen inversely -- I have a bunch of shells open on one machine, and everywhere I go I ssh in and hook up to my whole load of screen windows
<chris_> why can i only see installed packages in apt, when I have "show all packages" checked?
<Arafangion> h3sp4wn: I do actually use irssi in a single urxvt, as I don't tend to split much.
<Arafangion> h3sp4wn: I do like vsplit's in vim, though.
<binary2k2> chris_: check that the repositorys aren't commented out in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lessnick> jeff_: nomrally, yes it does remove them from grub. I'm not 100% sure how it behaves if you've manually edited your grub. =] 
<jeff_> ill probably just wait awhile then and uninstall the old kernels
<chris_> binary2k2, yeah, that did it....I'm not sure what all this is...kinda new to ubuntu
<binary2k2> chris_: if the installer can't connect to the servers when it's installing, it will comment them out
<binary2k2> chris_: you just have to edit the file as root and remove the "#" before the lines with "deb ..."
<yamal> jeff_: read /boot/grub/menu.lst; it contains a number of options to control the amount of kernels added automatically
<chris_> binary2k2, yeah i did...it works, thanks.
<jeff_> ok, thanks yamal
<h3sp4wn> Lunar_Raven: definately
<h3sp4wn> Lunar_Raven: definately
<h3sp4wn> Lunar_Raven: yep
<TehUni> is the "sharing" tab in system settings messed up for anyone else, or just me? running edgy w/ kde 3.5.5. can't change anything, and text it all garbled
<jeff_> actually, this is the first time ive used grub.  my other installations i installed lilo in the superblock of the root partition and then used windows boot loader to select the os to boot.
<binary2k2> TehUni: mine works fine - edgy/kde 3.5.5
<Lunar_Raven> lol ok :P.  Sounds interesting .  I like my graphics..but i'll try it out sometime for fun
<TehUni> mmm
<nertil> how to install package essential build
<nertil> i mean gcc,cc,c compiler
<nertil> all in one
<binary2k2> package build-essential
<phwickett> hi guys
<phwickett> you hav etime for a basic question?
<binary2k2> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<phwickett> how do i get rid of the god damn dual monitor, it wont go away lol
<phwickett> i would really appreciate the help
<nertil> one more question
<phwickett> otherwise im stuck with 800x600
<nertil> how to run the ppoe internet line always
<nertil> every time i want to use an website i must type pon dsl-provider
<nertil> and that sux
<binary2k2> dunnow about that (to both questions)
<TehUni> phwickett: take it out of xorg.conf ?
<phwickett> im new at this
<nertil> my problem please?
<phwickett> im a windows admin
<phwickett> lol
<BluesKaj> welcome to the new world phwickett :)
<phwickett> thankx
<phwickett> it was a bitch to setupp for a nube like me
<phwickett> but it sure kicks the shit out of windows
<phwickett> no more god damn blue screens of death
<TehUni> heh, i'm with you
<TehUni> i switched about a year ago
<jeff_> phwickett, you need haul off and hit the 2nd monitor with a sledge hammer.  Then you'll be on one monitor.
<TehUni> i know windows inside and out... it's weird to be a newb again
<BluesKaj> not an instant gratification OS , but the rewards are worth the effort :)
<phwickett> how do i do that
<phwickett> lol
<TehUni> phwickett: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phwickett> there is so second monitor
<phwickett> thats the problem
<phwickett> so i enter that into bash?
<TehUni> yea
<TehUni> then paste that at pastebin for us
<nertil> will anyone fix my problem
<jeff_> that's right, bash it, bash it to pieces
<LjL> !language | phwickett
<ubotu> phwickett: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phwickett> ok sorry
<phwickett> well that didnt work
<phwickett> command not found
<TehUni> ? you dont have kate installed?
<phwickett> whats that
<TehUni> kate is like notepad
<phwickett> i just got done installing k3b, god that rules
<phwickett> i dunno let me look
<TehUni> phwickett: did you do a regular install of kubuntu? if so, kate and k3b are both installed by default. they come with kde.
<nertil> how to make my internet connection to be on always
<TehUni> otherwise you can use vim, but it's not fun if you're new to linux.
<nertil> without pon dsl-provider
<jeff_> I don't think kate will show up with a dual monitor setup. Lol
<TehUni> jeff_: huh? i'm in a triple monitor setup
<nertil> WILL ANYONE HELP ME
<jeff_> oh cool 3 monitors
<nertil> WILL ANYONE HELP ME
<TehUni> yea, is nice. 2x for ubuntu and 1 for my WinXP VM
<nertil> WILL ANYONE HELP ME
<phwickett> yeah ive got a reg. install of kubuntu
<jeff_> do you have 3 vid cards
<theholycow> nertil: No need to yell. What kind of connection do you have?
<phwickett> well, WHAT IS THE PROBLEM lol
<phwickett> no i only hav eone
<nertil> PPPOE
<TehUni> jeff_: 2 dual-headed
<phwickett> 512
<phwickett> yeah
<TehUni> phwickett: type: sudo kate
<TehUni> in konsole
<nertil> every time i want to open a website i must type pon dsl-provider
<phwickett> ok
<phwickett> just a sec
<phwickett> thanx for your help BTW
<theholycow> nertil: Nothig beats a $20 router for keeping a PPPoE connecton up. Takes the load away from the computer, too.
<lessnick> my router does my pppoe stuff so i have no idea how to use pon or anything.
<TehUni> np.. i was lost too lot too long ago
<TehUni> *not too long
<nertil> heh
<nertil> than no help for me right
<phwickett> darn
<phwickett> i dont know the password
<TehUni> phwickett: ?
<theholycow> nertil: What program do you use to connect, and when does your connection go down?
<secleinteer> hi, i'm trying to compile fung-calc, but i get an error saying that the qt headers and libraries are not found. does anyone know how i can fix this?
<TehUni> you dont know the sudo password?
<jeff_> do you need a pretty strong machine to run kubuntu and winxp on vm?
<TehUni> you've got bigger problems then, heh
<phwickett> i know it but it rejects it
<nertil> i dont know if i want to use a website i always must type pon dsl-provider
<nertil> for every website
<nertil> is there any command
<TehUni> jeff_: it was ok before on my p4 3.2ghz. but i just built a core2duo 6600 w/ 4gigs of ram esp for it. so it runs flawlessly
<nertil> to start the PPPOE just once and internet to be up
<nertil> everytime i want to use something
<binary2k2> secleinteer: install libqt3-headers and libqt3-mt-dev
<phwickett> man, i dont get this
<TehUni> phwickett: you're going to have to reboot in "recovery mode" and reset your pass. it's kinda like safe mode.
<phwickett> but why does it work in everything else i wonder
<TehUni> but command line only
<jeff_> cool tehuni, your system is awesome
<phwickett> yeah youve got mine beat
<secleinteer> binary2k2: i already have those packages
<phwickett> you piece of crap
<phwickett> lol
<phwickett> ;)
<TehUni> phwickett: you'll have to use the same root password for everything
<theholycow> nertil: man pon tells me that pon -r might do the job
<TehUni> so you wont be able to do anything until you get your pass
<TehUni> it oughtta be a good system. it's 2 days old, heh
<theholycow> nertil: Oops, maybe not. That option might only be for poff.
<phwickett> but i use the root password for everything
<phwickett> and it works
<nertil> poff makes the connection down
<phwickett> just not in the damn console
<TehUni> phwickett: type: sudo -s
<TehUni> then your pass
<phwickett> WOW
<TehUni> can you get to root that way?
<phwickett> IT WORKED
<TehUni> cool
<phwickett> god i love you
<TehUni> now
<jeff_> man, now i need a new computer
<phwickett> lol'
<TehUni> kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phwickett> how the hell did you do that
<theholycow> nertil: Well, looks like we're beyond my pon expertise. Maybe somebody else here can add something...
<phwickett> you rule Teh
<phwickett> accept i got a buttload of errors lol
<phwickett> maybe i just need to reboot
<TehUni> that's normal
<phwickett> i usually just use poweroff
<TehUni> you see your xorg.conf in an editor now?
<arunkale> someone please help me.. i upgraded yesterday from dapper to edgy, and when i rebooted, i could see edgy in the list of OSes in grub.. and I started Edgy. I got the loading screen where all the startup processes happen without any problem, but instead of the login screen after that, i just get a blank!
<TehUni> nertil: you try just using kppp ?
<binary2k2> secleinteer: that should be all you need
<TehUni> arunkale: you using an ati card?
<phwickett> how do i look at thtat Teh
<TehUni> phwickett: that command should open that file in an text editor for you. did it not?
<jeff_> what is dapper and edgy?
<TehUni> jeff_: releases of ubuntu
<TehUni> dapper is 6.06 and edgy is 6.10
<jeff_> oic
<secleinteer> binary2k2: i'm still getting the same error
<arunkale> TechUni: No, an integrated video card
<arunkale> TehUni*
<phwickett> ill reboot and let you know what sup
<phwickett> thanks for the help teh
<theholycow> According to dictionary.com: Dapper-neat; trim; smart. Edgy-nervously irritable; impatient and anxious. <G>
<TehUni> arunkale: have you started in recovery mode and started x manually?
<arunkale> TehUni: No, how do I do that, and what would happen if I do that?
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> nice observation holy cow
<binary2k2> secleinteer: take a look in the config.log
<TehUni> arunkale: when you first boot and you see the grub saying "booting in 3..2..1." hit escape to view the kernel options. then go to your current kernel and select "recovery mode'
<TehUni> you'll boot to a console
<TehUni> from there type "startx"
<TehUni> it'll tell you why it crashes.
<arunkale> ok
<arunkale> and how do i fix it then?
<TehUni> dunno
<TehUni> depends on the error
<arunkale> TehUni: when i get the blank screen, if I press the Ctrl key, i get a terminal
<TehUni> ctrl+f1, you mean?
<arunkale> no just ctrl
<TehUni> weird
<TehUni> well
<TehUni> type startx
<TehUni> when it crashes, note the error
<arunkale> alright
<arunkale> brb
<arunkale> thanks :)
<rhodri> hi, i'm running edgy and (i think) the laptop power management tools (whatever they are, kde-guidance?) are turning my screen off after 10 mins on inactivity, this is *really* annoying when i'm watching movies, can i disable this functionality?  thanks
<TehUni> rhodri: most apps have a setting to disable x-screensaver during playback
<TehUni> mplayer and vlc both have that option, i believe
<[H5N1] > rhodri, are you using XGL?
<[H5N1] > I have the same problem.
<lessnick> kompose is pretty dissappointing. especially after having just used compiz's expose feature.
<rhodri> yes i am, is it a setting of that?  i'm using beryl
<[H5N1] > Seems to be a bug with xgl and kubuntu
<[H5N1] > I even tried turning off DPMS completely, no luck.
<[H5N1] > Even tried setting it manually, no luck.
<rhodri> a bug, i see, so there;s nothing i can do for now?
<[H5N1] > I don't know yet.
<eddie> can us
<eddie> canyoushelpmycompkeepsjumpin
<eddie> hi asl
<[H5N1] > You can do DISPLAY=:0 xset q or DISPLAY=:1
<[H5N1] > No matter what I do, I just can't turn it off.
<arunkale> TehUni: you there?
<[H5N1] > DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms 0
<[H5N1] > Maybe it'll work for you
<TehUni> yup
<eddie> can yous hlp me
<arunkale> I typed startx as you said, and I got the following message: xinit: connection refused (errno 111) unable to connnect to x server
<arunkale> and on the next line, 'xinit: no such process (errno 3): server error
<eddie> how do i get my comp to stop junmpin
<theholycow> eddie: Take away it's legs.
<eddie> haha
<theholycow> can you describe the "jumping" in more detail?
<eddie> the scream is jumpn is wasnt do diz before my comp is new
<TehUni> mm... dont know about that one
<TehUni> sorry
<eddie> im undermy fathers scream name
<eddie> asl
<arunkale> TehUni: that was for me?
<TehUni> arunkale: a quick google makes it look like x isn't installed (or not correctly)
<TehUni> has it worked before? or is this a fresh install?
<arunkale> Dapper was working perfectly
<eddie> it wrokd
<TehUni> arunkale: just out of curiosity try: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<arunkale> TehUni: alright, brb
<eddie> my comp is unde
<arunkale> do i do an apt-get or a dkpg-reconfigure
<mendred> hi has anyone installed audacity from the edgy repositories?
<eddie> u think u can lig in my comp
<eddie> log
<TehUni> either
<theholycow> eddie: Sounds like maybe a problem with the refresh rate
<TehUni> i just wanted to know if it was installed
<TehUni> apt-get would install it if it's not.
<TehUni> if it is, do the reconfigure.
<arunkale> alright
<arunkale> brb, thanks
<eddie> my das friend
<eddie> my dad friend did something to it
<eddie> my compisunderkubuntu
<eddie> it was under windows xp
<chris_> how can i find out if I'm using edgy or dapper?
<abattoir> chris_: 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal
<eddie> teUni
<eddie> R U THERE
<phwickett> well i got it to go
<chris_> abattoir, thanks
<phwickett> but i do have one more problem
<TehUni> phwickett: got what to go?
<phwickett> the monitor
<phwickett> 1280x1024
<TehUni> oh... good
<phwickett> but now when i boot up, i have a USB keyboard and mouse, and i have to switch them all the time to get them to work lol
<phwickett> any ideas?
<theholycow> eddie_: You need to find out what's the currently used tool for configuring X. I haven't done it in so long I don't know.
<TehUni> what do you mean switch them?
<eddie_> U THINK U CAN LOG IN MY COMP IF ITS NOT A PROMBLE
<phwickett> i have to switch the usb cables around in the back for kubuntu to pick up the mouse and the keyboard
<phwickett> and man its a pain in the ass lol
<eddie_> TEYUni
<phwickett> the only solution that i can think of is getting converters from usb to PS2
<phwickett> because there is NO WAY i am going back to windows
<phwickett> stupid cd keys
<eddie_> u think u can log into my comp
<theholycow> eddie_: your capslock is on. I can't login to your computer and fix it; most X configuration tools are graphical.
<eddie_> ok
<phwickett> i have the usb crap enabled in the BIOS
<eddie_> ITS OFF
<phwickett> whats off
<phwickett> oh nm
<phwickett> so any ideas brother ?
<eddie_> the caps lock is off
<TehUni> phwickett: sec. crashing over here, heh
<eddie_> theholyow
<eddie_> can u log into my comp
<theholycow> eddie: I can't. To configure X, you must be at the console, as you use a terminal to start a graphical configuration program.
<theholycow> eddie_: ...and you have to be able to watch the results.
<theholycow> eddie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3367.html says sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<eddie_> u want me to click on that
<theholycow> no, type the command that begins with "sudo". I cited the web page as a reference.
<phwickett_> anyone know why kubuntu doesnt support usb mice/keyboards
<TehUni> phwickett: check your xorg.conf to be sure it's using the right driver
<TehUni> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TehUni> err
<TehUni> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phwickett_> but what do i check
<phwickett_> im sorry im REALLY knew to this
<phwickett_> im an MCSE lol
<lessnick> bleh, compiz-plugins failed to install because I don't have gconf. why didn't it pull it as a dependency.
<phwickett_> im sorry for all the dumbass quesations, but gotta start somewhere
<eddie_> diz sudodgkg-reconfifure xpfree86
<TehUni> phwickett_: i'm telling you.. dont feel bad. i was in EXACTLY you're boat a year ago. i'm a pc tech too. and i know windows like the back of my hand. but linux is scary at first
<lessnick> now i seem to need to install all kinds of gnome garbage just to get rid of compiz-plugins
<theholycow> phwickett: Once you get rolling and have a better feel for what you don't know, groups.google.com and of course regular google search are both your friend
<TehUni> phwickett_: run that command. in that file there's some comment about using usb drives. you'll see it.
<phwickett_> ok'
<phwickett_> which command
<phwickett_> both
<phwickett_> in sequence
<TehUni> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phwickett_> and do i do it in root mode
<TehUni> no
<TehUni> let me explain for a sec
<TehUni> you're logged in under your username
<eddie_> ill be back
<TehUni> (k)ubuntu doesnt have a root user
<TehUni> instead, it creates a fake one
<eddie_> im fuckin pist
<eddie_> off
<TehUni> to access it, you type "sudo" before each command
<TehUni> when you do that, it means that you want to run the following command as a superuser (root)
<TehUni> so when you type "kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you can view it, but you cant change it
<theholycow> eddie_: Chill. Schitt happens.
<eddie_> no it fuckin dont
<TehUni> when you type "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" it asks you for your root password. after it accepts it, you can edit the file as root
<TehUni> got it?
<theholycow> eddie_: Well, it happens to _me_ all the time.
<eddie_> am a feamale
<phwickett_> yup
<TehUni> it's like running a program as a different user in windows
<Zaire> !language >eddie
<phwickett_> what was the command u showed me earlier to log in as a root
<eddie_> 17
<TehUni> sudo -s
<eddie_> f
<theholycow> TehUni: Actually, it asks for your user password, not the root password
<eddie_> bx
<Zaire> !language eddie
<TehUni> gives your root
<TehUni> theholycow: right.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language eddie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eddie_> my dads fuckin smart ass fuck up my comp
<abattoir> eddie_: please mind the language
<Zaire> yea
<Zaire> this aint the dock ;)
<phwickett_> ok thanks
<eddie_> is u was mad ur feel the same way
<theholycow> phwickett_: BTW, the command to get a real root prompt is "sudo su -"
<abattoir> eddie_: what's the issue?
<xsacha> you're on a computer eddie_, how bad could it be? :)
<eddie_> my dads friend did somethin to my comp
<TehUni> theholycow: sudo -s does the same thing  ;)
<TehUni> phwickett_: so i'll break that command down for you (stop me if i'm dumbing down too much, just trying to help)
<abattoir> eddie_: ok, what did he/she do?
<theholycow> TehUni: Well I'll be a monkey's bare-assed uncle!
<Zaire> thats why I have mine passworded lol
<eddie_> i dont no
<xsacha> did he do rm -rf / ?
<eddie_> its jumpin
<TehUni> sudo (use as root) kate (notepad) /etc/X11/xorg.conf (your display settings)
<abattoir> eddie_: what's happening? 'symptoms' ?
<eddie_> my scream
<TehUni> theholycow: :)
<theholycow> TehUni: Looks like "sudo -s" is equivalent to "sudo su", not "sudo su -"
<abattoir> eddie_: umm, it's jumping your scream?
<eddie_> is jumpin
<xsacha> lol
<Zaire> screen Im guessing lol
<theholycow> abattoir: eddie_'s screen is funky. Probably a refresh rate issue or something.
<xsacha> is it bouncing? :)
<eddie_> yeah
<Zaire> yea that could be...however refresh rate normally just causes a total visual failure
<eddie_> us think im liein
<abattoir> theholycow: oh, you guys asked her to modify it in xorg.conf? or reconfigure X ?
<theholycow> TehUni: Actually, come to think of it, "sudo -s" is probably exactly the same as "sudo bash" (assuming you use bash)
<TehUni> theholycow: yup. except that edgy default is dash now :\
<Zaire> could be possible...either xorg or hardware would deff be my guess
<theholycow> abattoir: I suggested "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" which seems to be the only console-based X config tool in U
<eddie_> it flickerin
<abattoir> theholycow: you meant xserver-xorg ?
<theholycow> abattoir: I don't know..I just yanked it off a web page.
<eddie_> oh my god
<TehUni> yea
<eddie_> it never did diz
<TehUni> xfree86 is old. xserver-xorg is what is used now
<theholycow> abattoir: I did some googling since eddie_'s computer is probably not in a condition conducive to googling.
<abattoir> eddie_: calm down, open System Settings
<Zaire> the new one is xorg.conf TehUni
<abattoir> eddie_: Kmenu->System Settings
<hollywoodb> alright, xchat is blinking... oh... I see eddie said my name again. alright, back to not monitoring existence again.
<theholycow> gtg
<Zaire> to check it out TehUni use sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TehUni> ?
<abattoir> Zaire: sudo sometimes causes problems, it's better to use kdesu for kde apps
<eddie_> ok
<Zaire> Ive never had a prob using sudo...its all I ever use
<TehUni> same. but kdesu is meant for kde apps.
<abattoir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abattoir> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Zaire> meh I use what I use if it messes up my privs its fixable
<TehUni> heh
<abattoir> eddie_: and which version of kubuntu do you use? 6.06(dapper), 6.10(edgy)?
<abattoir> Zaire: yes, you can, but most new users can't
<Zaire> true I suppose but like I said never had any troubles yet lol
<eddie_> diz is new to me
<eddie_> i feel like breakin my fuckin comp
<knapp> What is the KDE window manager?
<hollywoodb> eddie_: do it
<hollywoodb> knapp: kwin
<knapp> tnx holly
<eddie_> ok
<eddie_> stupid
<fon_Zograf> Second KDE 4 Developers Snapshot Released =)
<abattoir> eddie_: for the last time, mind the language, you are only going to get yourself kicked if you keep doing that
<xsacha> fon_Zograf: anything visual yet?
<xsacha> or those versions wont be called developers? :P
<eddie_> i dont care
<eddie_> im mad
<eddie_> dont u think
<Arafangion> eddie_: We are all mad.
<xsacha> im mad at society
<hollywoodb> its a mad mad mad mad world
<Arafangion> eddie_: Otherwise, why would we be here?
<fon_Zograf> xsacha: It simply news with http: // kubuntu.com _
<Zaire> don't matter can't get helt if you get banned
<Zaire> help*
<xsacha> http://kde.org ?
<InterTwined> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<eddie_> my comp was never doin
<InterTwined> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<InterTwined> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<eddie_> diz before
<abattoir> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Zaire> oh great spammer
<Zaire> so since no ones answering in the ubuntu-xgl channel, does anyone in here know why aiglx is making my windows flicker and how I can fix it
<hollywoodb> Zaire: beryl?
<Zaire> yep
<eddie_> amd now im getting upset
<hollywoodb> Zaire: that's beryl's fault, aiglx+compiz is perfectly stable
<root> TehUni?
<eddie_> it a pain in th butt
<hollywoodb> Zaire: same situation here
<Zaire> ah
<Zaire> I had it working but had to format and now its messed lol
<root> YAY I UPGRADED TO EDGY
<eddie_> same goes here
<root> brb
<Zaire> hmmm wonder if his name was just root or if he was running it and advertising lol
<hollywoodb> Zaire: he was logged in as root
<hollywoodb> root (n=root@202.134.191.15) has joined #kubuntu
<Zaire> figures lol not good to advert
<abattoir> hmm, no one here, i guess
<TehUni> root?
<hollywoodb> root.
<Zaire> yea running root is bad lol
<TehUni> heh
<Zaire> only do so for maintenance that requires it and even then I don't usually
<TehUni> Zaire: we all do it in windows all the time, heh
<Zaire> I hate windows lol
<Zaire> srry I just do ...only use it for gaming lol
<TehUni> heh
<TehUni> i use for outlook only
<TehUni> exchange support in linux sucks.
<TehUni> so i run an XP vm
<Zaire> lol try thunderbird
<TehUni> Zaire: thunderbird doesnt do exchange.
<Zaire> hmmm I use it for everything
<jsgotangco> install evolution
<Zaire> exchange in what way though?
<Tm_T> Hmm, I saw exhange plugin or something in Kmail.
<TehUni> jsgotangco: evolution + exchange connector is too buggy for me
<TehUni> never worked right
<Zaire> umm what you mean by exchange?
<TehUni> Zaire: microsoft exchange. it's an alternative to pop and imap
<TehUni> it's what my company uses for mail
<Zaire> oook then I use imap with my server pop Ive heard is not so good
<jsgotangco> heh it could have been worse, we use lotus notes
<hollywoodb> TehUni: howsabout sylpheed-claws?
<TehUni> eh?
<Zaire> I don't think surgemail uses ms exchange does it?
<hollywoodb> TehUni: its the email client that bites!
<TehUni> heh
<TehUni> never heard of it
<Zaire> its an e-mail server
<hollywoodb> TehUni: http://www.omesc.com/modules/main_module/
<Erich-K> Does anyone know where I can get user images for the login screen?
<Zaire> ah yes makes sense that thunderbird wouldn't use ms exchange since thunderbird is opensource lol
<TehUni> prob with the exchange connector is that it uses owa (afiak) so it doesnt pick up some of the functionality of full blown exchange
<TehUni> most annoying is that it doesnt get callendar categories
<Zaire> you know one of the biggest things that annoys me is windows has adware embedded in it....when I was still using a software firewall this one windows task kept bugging me for net access and once it was allowed all of a sudden ad popups on my desktop with no browser open
<Zaire> ls
<Zaire> crap wrong window lol
<xsacha> Zaire: most likely that file was infected :P
<xsacha> most common way i think is to have your malicious file masquerade as a window system file
<Zaire> not likely I had the whole works of virus protection before connected to the net and that was off fresh install
<jsgotangco> windows has adware? hahaha dude no vendor would want to do that
<jsgotangco> the backlash would be too great
<xsacha> dell and hp stick adware in their packaged boxes though
<jsgotangco> true
<jsgotangco> but that's already an OEM thing no?
<Zaire> well my anti virus protection in windows is set to parranoid and I use avast which is very sensitive
<xsacha> meh antivirus is a joke
<Zaire> not avast i'll tell ya if theres a cookie loading from a browser infected it detects it rightaway
<hollywoodb> avast pretty solid, I use that as well on the partition I keep around for univ software
<xsacha> might help an average person who doesn't use computers much, but most of the time only catches stuff you yourself would pick up -- hogs resources doing so
<Zaire> ummm we aren't talking about norton lol
<xsacha> norton is an extreme case :P
<Zaire> norton blows the big one lol
<beefsprocket> anyone know where kde stores it's directives for a user's desktop resolution?
<jsgotangco> its been years since I used antivirus
<xsacha> me too
<Zaire> well thats the awsome thing about linux lol
<hollywoodb> some distros are starting to install either AVG, F-Prot or ClamAV by default now
<hollywoodb> better safe than sorry i guess
<Zaire> beefsprocket that would be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zaire> and true safe is good
<jsgotangco> hollywood: what linux does have though are trojans, but mostly on the server side
<jsgotangco> but they are quite sparse
<beefsprocket> Zaire: hmm, don't think so
<Zaire> it is
<beefsprocket> Zaire: I know what you mean, but this is different
<beefsprocket> Zaire: i have a user set to 1600x1024 accidentally, that res isn't in xorg.conf
<Zaire> if you want it via GUI use k menu system settings and display
<xsacha> never know.. someone evil could get svn write for some important program and secretly insert a trojan that infects everyone with that version ^^
<beefsprocket> that's the problem, entire display is garbled such that I can't get it to work
<beefsprocket> have to edit it through tty1
<hollywoodb> beefsprocket: can you get a term open?
<beefsprocket> tty1
<jsgotangco> xsacha: that too...but that involves weak passwords in the revision system
<Zaire> ah might want kdesu nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xsacha> could just be a trusted person
<beefsprocket> Zaire: the per user setting isn't there, that file is global xorg settings
<arunkale> Hey, people
<Zaire> dunno then but sounds messed lol
<arunkale> I successfully upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, but now my Firefox is crashing
<beefsprocket> yeah, it is
<hollywoodb> beefsprocket: try: alt+F2 (the run dialog), then type: xrandr -s 1024x768 and hit [enter]  for whatever resolution you want
<jsgotangco> xsacha: well svn/cvs access involves a web of trust, i have access to some for instance...
<jsgotangco> you dont just grant access for any contribution
<seven> anyone know how to lock on in differen languages
<xsacha> but one day you could feel particularly evil...
<enyawix> any one building the missing app from source?
<jsgotangco> xsacha: fortunately i dont ;)
<beefsprocket> hollywoodb: you are genius
<enyawix> i want to share work
<xsacha> or someone who packages a well-known distro like ubuntu.. could slip something in ;)
<enyawix> so we save time
<jsgotangco> xsacha: there will be hell to pay
<hollywoodb> beefsprocket: not quite, I actually have no idea where the user's res settings are ;)
<beefsprocket> yes, well, more than one way to apprach these things
<beefsprocket> s/apprach/approach
<Zaire> so anyone know a really good book for web desing...prefferebly in the O'Reilly series lol
<enyawix> xsacha i am looking for a fix for common people
<enyawix> packaging sounds hard
<hollywoodb> beefsprocket: I have used xrandr quite a bit though in a pinch
<seven> anyone know how to lock on in differen languages
<hollywoodb> beefsprocket: you can actually run xrandr from tty1 and tell it to affect the X server on tty7 with more commandline options, but I forget the exact syntax
<beefsprocket> i was about to ask that, likely just specify the display ?
<Zaire> hmmm almost looks like someone hacked op privs on #ubuntu.....privs were removed
<Tm_T> ?
<hollywoodb> beefsprocket: I believe so
<hollywoodb> beefsprocket: ":0" I think is how it goes
<Tm_T> op privs?
<beefsprocket> thanks, /me makes mental note
<Zaire> so since no ones answering in the ubuntu-xgl channel, does anyone in here know why aiglx is making my windows flicker and how I can fix it
<hollywoodb> beefsprocket: xrandr --help if need be
<Zaire> ah damn it didn't copy the text
<Zaire> *** ChanServ gives channel operator privileges to Madpilot.
<Zaire> [23:07]  <-- bifimussmit has left this channel (requested by Madpilot).
<Zaire> [23:07]  *** Madpilot sets a ban on *!*@68-115-219-247.static.spbg.sc.charter.com.
<Zaire> [23:07]  *** ChanServ takes channel operator privileges from Madpilot.
<xsacha> Zaire: they only put on their +o when needed.. then they take it off
<Zaire> thats what it says in the ubuntu channel lol
<beefsprocket> Zaire: ;)
<Zaire> ah
<Zaire> I figured it could be either or
<Tm_T> Zaire: I see
<xsacha> as for your aiglx problem, best place is #beryl but i will suggest killall emerald && emerald
<xsacha> you probably have 2 emeralds runnings
<Zaire> cool thanks beefsprocket lol
<Tm_T> Zaire: Something like this?
<beefsprocket> it's old I just realized
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Zaire> ah
<Zaire> anyone do that or certain ppl?
<Tm_T> Only those who has rights.
<Zaire> just curious lol
<Zaire> I hate spammers
<xsacha> Zaire: /msg chanserv access #kubuntu list
<Tm_T> These "young" ircnets are funny with their weird functionalities.
<Zaire> cool ...but /msg not needed lol
<Zaire> just need /chanserv
<xsacha> depends what irc client Zaire
<Zaire> I suppose true
<Zaire> safer to use one that can do that though incase for password stuff
<xsacha> well /chanserv is just an alias to /msg chanserv, but yeah i see your point with typos
<Zaire> mind you Im still rusty with irc... been a while since Ive done anything in depth with it
<josh__> why cant i upload things in kopete
<josh__> when i send webcam or send files its super slow
<josh__> but ONLY in kopete
<duane> hey did anyone get an adept updater notification that it wanted to remove nvidia-glx?
<pkarticle> I thought it installed a newer version... I didn't look closely enough at mine before I said yes
<lessnick> is it possible to map a uid on a filesystem to a different uid? without actually doing a chmod on all the files?
<Not_a_Ninja> hey... is anybody here answering questions at the moment?
<Not_a_Ninja> I see...
<pkarticle> well i am but i have a very limited knowledge...
<lessnick> Not_a_Ninja: someone is always around to answer questions. but only if they know the answer.
<lessnick> you just ask and home for the best
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> I messed up my konqueror start page
<XVampireX> I mean, saved profile which loads different websites
<XVampireX> I need the one it opens up by default
<Not_a_Ninja> see.... uh... ever since I upgraded to 6.10, the 686 kernels don't show up in Grub anymore
<XVampireX> Not_a_Ninja: It's -generic
<XVampireX> not 686
<Not_a_Ninja> XVampireX, what's -generic ?
<XVampireX> Someone help me with konqueror start page :P
<XVampireX> -generic kernel
<beefsprocket> XVampireX: set it to about:konqueror
<XVampireX> beefsprocket: thanks :D
<beefsprocket> np
<Not_a_Ninja> so... the one that says "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic" is actually the 686 one?
<XVampireX> Yes
<Not_a_Ninja> it seems like that would have been documented somewhere ... that and the way hard drives are listed now
<Not_a_Ninja> thanks, XVampireX
<XVampireX> Not_a_Ninja: no problems
<Not_a_Ninja> XVampireX, what do you need in Konqueror?  are you wanting to restore the profile settings you had before?
<linuxwizard> hello has anyone installed the patch for kopete because of the connection issue with icq on dapper
<Not_a_Ninja> linuxwizard ... I'm sorry, I don't use Kopete much, and I've never used ICQ
<arunkale> ok firefox 2 keeps crashing
<arunkale> anyone else facing the same problem
<XVampireX> Not_a_Ninja: Nevermind, beefsprocket helped me
<duane> ok i am PISSED
<duane> adept updater uninstalled nvidia-glx for some reason
<duane> i dont know why
<Not_a_Ninja> XVampireX, that's cool... I don't know that much about Konqueror anyway
<duane> and when I do apt-get install nvidia-glx
<duane> i get:
<duane> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<duane>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<duane> E: Broken packages
<duane> wtf man
<XVampireX> Not_a_Ninja: You should start using it, it's faster than Firefox
<Not_a_Ninja> XVampireX, I use it a lot ...  but Firefox handles pages designed with MSIE's nonsense in mind (most pages)
<Not_a_Ninja> ....better
<duane> any help?
<newman> HI
<newman> HOLA
<newman> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL
<cpk1> !es | newman
<ubotu> newman: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<newman> GRACIAS
<newman> COMO ME METO AHI
<arunkale> err why can i not view flash files in opera
<newman> DALE PUES
<RobNyc_> anyone here using Beryl ?
<Not_a_Ninja> duane, what happens when you try "apt-get install -f"?
<notech> RobNyc_: what about it?
<momal> whats the name of that app that can dock at the bottom of the screen and have application icons in it.. similar to the mac os style bar at the bottom
<RobNyc_> im trying to add it to startup menu notech
<notech> not sure that can be done
<Not_a_Ninja> momal, are you talking about something other than the panel?
<RobNyc_> so how can i start it notech ?
<momal> hmm im pretty sure i'll go find a screen shot where i saw it on :p
<notech> open a terminal and run beryl-manager, you can start it from it from there
<notech> heh, that sentance was bad grammar
<RobNyc_> notech, u have a ati card by any chance
<notech> no, nvidia
<momal> RobNyc: you can come in #beryl if you need help with it ^_-
<RobNyc_> ty
<arunkale> why does firefox keep crashing
<arunkale> gah
<arunkale> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arunkale> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neosa-chris> Sup Kubuntu ppl
<chris_> how can I format a drive to the ext3 format?
<neosa-chris> Who else here has been using Kubuntu since its very first alpha?
<neosa-chris> lol
<neosa-chris> stupid to be proud of... but ya
<cpk1> chris_: qtparted would be easiest if it works for you
<chris_> cpk1, naw, I would only use it once
<chris_> cpk1, is there a command line for simple formatting tasks?
<neosa-chris> Why would you want to format it with ext3?
<chris_> well, isn't that the standard linux format?\
<chris_> basically i have a second drive i want to dump data on
<neosa-chris> eh... it shouldn't be
<neosa-chris> I use ReiserFS
<neosa-chris> Much faster with smaller files.. then the same with larger ones.. so... it is just faster
<neosa-chris> lol
<chris_> ReiserFS? I hear the has some issues with some programs
<neosa-chris> and pleanty reliable... no probs for hte past couple years
<neosa-chris> Naw
<chris_> and isn't it only faster for like 100,000+ files?
<firebird619> I have cable Internet and two computers. When I switch the Ethernet cable over to give Kubuntu access to cable Internet, I have to restart the PC for it to work. Is there an easier way to do this, is there something to reset without restarting the PC?
<neosa-chris> Well you can go with ext3 if you want.. no big deal
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get install gparted
<neosa-chris> use that
<chris_> want to avoid using that is i can help it
<Arafangion> firebird619: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get install parted
<neosa-chris> lol!
<neosa-chris> parted is non-graphical
<chris_> nothign wrong with it....i just will only use it once
<firebird619> Arafangion: Great, Thank you.
<Arafangion> firebird619: If that doesn't work, look for an ifup/ifdown script or something in /etc/init.d or /etc/rc.d or wherever :)
<Arafangion> firebird619: I'm assuming sysvinit, though - who knows what etch does.
<neosa-chris> Chris_: whats your status?
<Linux_Galore> identify chatmad33
<neosa-chris> are you downloading/ installing parted? or......
<chris_> i'm trying to use fdisk
<neosa-chris> EWW
<neosa-chris> no
<neosa-chris> cfdisk
<neosa-chris> much better
<neosa-chris> lol!
<neosa-chris> seriously... eons better then fdisk
<firebird619> Arafangion: Ok, Thanks.  Also, I was thinking of trying the KDE 4 2nd Development Snapshot. According to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php it just says to install kde4base-dev. Is that all that needs to be installed?
<chris_> in terms of functionality?
<chris_> or just how nice the ascii art is?
<neosa-chris> Speed of use..
<Arafangion> firebird619: Generally, if you're smart enough to use development snapshots and other untested programs, you're smart enough to determine how to figure out things, and how to use mailing lists, etc  :)
<neosa-chris> I can use that in about 15 seconds to do something that'd normally take me a min or two in fdisk..
<neosa-chris> but i just really perfer to see something..
<firebird619> Arafangion: :-) Thanks.
<chris_> I've been using gentoo, and it taught me fdisk first. both are cool
* Arafangion prefers cfdisk.
<neosa-chris> LOL i used gentoo too
<neosa-chris> my first year of linux
<neosa-chris> entire year
<chris_> same
<neosa-chris> You learn a ton in gentoo
<chris_> yeah, that's why i did it
<neosa-chris> but ubuntu "just works" so.. i switched
<chris_> same :)
<neosa-chris> :-D
<Not_a_Ninja> I used plain old Debian before I started using Ubuntu
<neosa-chris> I do miss emerge -va anythingggggg
<neosa-chris> hah i toyed with that for all of a day..
<neosa-chris> before my friend was like
<neosa-chris> screw that dude.. go to ubuntu again.. they made massive improvements
<chris_> unless you do emerge kdebase kdesomething kde this kde that.
<neosa-chris> (that was me going from hoary to breezy)
<neosa-chris> haha
<Not_a_Ninja> I liked Debian a lot, but I never did figure out how to set up sound or 3D graphics ... I was told that Ubuntu is like Debian, but easier to set up and use
<Not_a_Ninja> ah, good times
<neosa-chris> haha
<neosa-chris> ubuntu is based on a few of the debian idea's
<neosa-chris> so.. your good
<neosa-chris> :-)
<chris_> the only thing I never got working on ANY linux distro, ever, was sound, it always only half worked
<neosa-chris> really... strange..
<neosa-chris> i've never had big problems
<knapp> I'm getting some static when I play music or video files, what can I do to eliminate this?
<neosa-chris> as long as you use alsa sound
<chris_> and I have an intel HD....it's supposed to be well supported
<neosa-chris> KDE gives you some ARTS that can screw with ur sound sometimes... then again sometimes help
<chris_> yes, always used alsa
<neosa-chris> run in a terminal
<neosa-chris> alsamixer
<neosa-chris> if that doesn't work
<neosa-chris> then kmix
<chris_> lol, don't think I've tried that about 100000 times?
<neosa-chris> and bring your PCM down a little bit
<neosa-chris> and turn everything else up
<neosa-chris> hehe
<neosa-chris> I miss my gentoo box
<neosa-chris> (looks to right)
<neosa-chris> nevermind
<neosa-chris> It no longer boots up properly hehe... half hte thigns dotn' mount... i deleted drivers..
<chris_> I either get static with music, or the sound is REALLY quiet
<neosa-chris> just to f--k with gentoo on my last day using it..
<neosa-chris> oh hellz...
<neosa-chris> who's your card manufacturer
<neosa-chris> lspci
<chris_> it's like turning up crappy speakers really high, but they are not loud at all, but still grappy sound
<chris_> intel
<chris_> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<arunkale> umm what's the command to move a file from one directory to the other
<Arafangion> arunkale: mv
<neosa-chris> cp i think
<neosa-chris> mv
<neosa-chris> sh-t
<neosa-chris> sry
<chris_> lol
<Arafangion> neosa-chris: Are you incapable of using ANY vowels?
<arunkale> haha what's the syntax
<Not_a_Ninja> mv = move ; cp = copy (if it wasn't obvious)
<Arafangion> arunkale: Guess!!!
<arunkale> cp path newpath?
<Arafangion> arunkale: Or see man mv
<neosa-chris> lol
<neosa-chris> welcome wheatie
<neosa-chris> ^_^
<wheatie> hello.
<Not_a_Ninja> mv something somewhere
<arunkale> man i dont know why firefox keeps crashing
<neosa-chris> HAH
<neosa-chris> You trying to access anyyything iwth a flash video on it?
<neosa-chris> even a flash advertisement can crash it
<arunkale> yeah
<arunkale> why's that
<neosa-chris> hehe
<arunkale> so i cant view flash at all?
<neosa-chris> h/o i'll find you a wiki (my fav wiki)
<neosa-chris> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<arunkale> ?
<neosa-chris> use that wiki
<arunkale> what am i supposed to see over there
<neosa-chris> and install flash the right way..
<arunkale> i've already seen that
<neosa-chris> well... then have you updated Firefox lately?
<arunkale> well, i just upgraded to edgy last night
<arunkale> and it installed firefox 2
<arunkale> and now it keeps crashing
<Not_a_Ninja> arunkale ...it might be esd
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get update
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get upgrade
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ** ignore the one before it
<arunkale> umm i've already done the dist-upgrade, right?
<Not_a_Ninja> when Firefox starts a Flash thingy, it seems to start an instance of esd, which, for whatever reason, locks up the browser
<arunkale> i'm on edgy right now
<neosa-chris> naw its just.. a silly little thing
<neosa-chris> just do it newayz
<Not_a_Ninja> I don't know the solution to this... I've just seen that problem a lot
<neosa-chris> i've been running Edgy since alpha 1.. u gotta do that every once in a while
<neosa-chris> lol
<neosa-chris> i do that instead of upgrade now... just dist-upgrade
<arunkale> and that'll fix my fox?
<Arafangion> arunkale: Personally, I prefer Konqueror, or Opera9
<arunkale> i cant view flash files in opera
<neosa-chris> eh i like firefox. I've been a fan back when they didn't even come out with beta hehe
<arunkale> just like firefox
<arunkale> ok neosa-chris, i'll try the dist-upgrade
<neosa-chris> Hey if you want to just... use flash with something..
<Arafangion> arunkale: Why not?
<arunkale> Arafangion: you tell me
<arunkale> heh
<momal> hmm for some reason when i right click on a panel and go configure... in the list it only has main panel and external taskbar but i have main panel and another panel that isn't just a external task bar how can i configure that panel :S
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get install (thinks)
<Arafangion> arunkale: Did you install it for Opera?
<neosa-chris> Good luck arunkale
<arunkale> i installed the generic flashplugin-nonfree
<arunkale> it was fine before i upgraded to edgy
<Arafangion> arunkale: Not good enough.
<arunkale> Arafangion: it was good enough for dapper
<neosa-chris> its been good enough for my system..
<neosa-chris> Whats better?
<neosa-chris> epiphany
<Arafangion> arunkale: Did you visit a website that used flash, and get it to download you a version?
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get install epiphany
<neosa-chris> that is a web browser that will let u watch Flash vids
<neosa-chris> almost without a doubt in my mind
<arunkale> is that as good as firefox
<neosa-chris> hell no
<arunkale> haa
<neosa-chris> i only use it for flash vids
<neosa-chris> lol
<neosa-chris> when firefox is being retarded..
<neosa-chris> so i wait for updates.. and just use epiphany
<momal> firefox + the flash 9 beta works alright I hanv't had a prob with it
<momal> Help... for some reason when i right click on a panel and go configure... in the list it only has main panel and external taskbar but i have main panel and another panel that isn't just a external task bar how can i configure that panel :S
<arunkale> momal, i downloaded the flash 9 beta
<arunkale> how the hell do i move that file to /usr/lib/<firefox>/plugins
<arunkale> it doesn't let me do it
<arunkale> access denied
<momal> sudo ?
<arunkale> exactly what command
<HymnToLife> !sudo | arunkale
<ubotu> arunkale: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get install epiphany
<arunkale> HymnToLife: i know what sudo is
<neosa-chris> Super User Do
<neosa-chris> lol
<HymnToLife> Arafangion, sudo mv /path/to/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<momal> arunkale: sudo cp oldfile tonewfile
<Arafangion> How do I tell apt to NEVER upgrade a particular package?
<neosa-chris> uh...
<HymnToLife> synapptic has a "Lock" option
<neosa-chris> Just... use adept
<neosa-chris> lol
<arunkale> ok i moved the file
<arunkale> it still crashes
<arunkale> i'm tired of this :(
<arunkale> i'm regretting upgrading to edgy
<neosa-chris> noo noooo
<neosa-chris> don'tttttt
<neosa-chris> lol
<neosa-chris> I love edgy
<neosa-chris> Did you say epiphany crashed?
<arunkale> so how do i fix this firefox thing
<neosa-chris> oh..
<neosa-chris> by waiting till they fix it in development
<neosa-chris> lol!
<arunkale> i cant even use flash in opera
<duane> arunkale: what's wrong again?
<duane> i have flash beta 9 running in opera
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get install epiphany
<neosa-chris> its a really tiny web-browser
<neosa-chris> took me 12 seconds to download and install on my sys
<duane> epiphany is horrible
<duane> arunkale: follow this tutorial: http://www.wikitut.org/index.php?title=How_to_Install_the_Flash_9_Plugin_on_Linux
<duane> worked perfectly for me
<neosa-chris> Exactly
<neosa-chris> For you
<neosa-chris> lol
<duane> after you do that just restart opera
<Arafangion> Oh forget it.
* Arafangion just uses aptitude
<neosa-chris> Epiphany may suck as a web browser.. but it works fine with flash vids
<neosa-chris> whoa its almost 2 am..
<neosa-chris> I'm gonna head out.. good luck everyone..
<neosa-chris> Hope everythin works out for ya
<neosa-chris> www.neosa.tk if ya need me
<arunkale> ok trying flash player 9 on opera
<arunkale> thanks neosa-chris
<lostinspace> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<lostinspace> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<lostinspace> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<Hikaru79> .....
<momal> ok
<Hikaru79> That was the most tasteless spam I've ever seen in my life.
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<arunkale> umm duane, i copied the file to the plugins folder in usr/lib/opera/
<arunkale> no luck
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@static-138-89-253-5.atclnj.east.verizon.net]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<arunkale> i'll check out that page now
<HymnToLife> Mez, thanks :)
<momal> lostinspace: I don't get it LOL
<momal> I wonder how many channels he did that in lol
<duane> arunkale: make sure you remove the file you put in usr/lib/opera
<Arafangion> momal: I would stop now.
<momal> ?
<Mez> HymnToLife, they;ve been k-lined too now
* mode/#kubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Arafangion> Mez: With klines, is that per server, or network wide, because I suspect I'm blocked on some servers. (Obviously not all)
<Mez> Arafangion, you;ll have to ask an IRCop
<Mez> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Arafangion> Mez: Next time I have a connection trouble, I'll send them an email, thanks.
<arunkale> duane: how do i delete a file from the command line
<arunkale> ?
<Arafangion> Mez: Getting Help doesn't give out any email addys :(
<arunkale> is sudo delete a command
<Arafangion> arunkale: Yes.
<arunkale> ok thanks
<Arafangion> arunkale: sudo will execute the program "delete".
<Arafangion> arunkale: Assuming the actual program exists.
<arunkale> how do i delete a file from the command line
<HymnToLife> rm
<arunkale> ok thanks
<arunkale> :)
<Arafangion> arunkale: What are you deleting?
<arunkale> libflashplayer.so from the opera folder
<TheWheat> i have attached a usb wireless adapter but it doesnt show up in "ifconfig" only "iwconfig". is it necessary to show up in ifconfig for the adapter to work?
<momal> Help... for some reason when i right click on a panel and go configure... in the list it only has main panel and external taskbar but i have main panel and another panel that isn't just a external task bar how can i configure that panel :S
<arunkale> goddammit why cant i view flash files
<duane> did you read dthe website?
<duane> that i pasted?
<arunkale> duane: yeah
<arunkale> i followed the commands
<duane> did you restart opera?
<arunkale> i tried opening a site with flash in both firefox and opera
<arunkale> and both of them crashed
<arunkale> duane: actually
<arunkale> opera doesnt crash
<momal> try opening firefox or opera from konsole then see what the output is
<RoC-MM> Uh
<arunkale> but it just shows the flash movies for a split second
<RoC-MM> that is a known bug
<wheatie> arunkale, your using the beta9 version of flash/.
<RoC-MM> look on the site
<arunkale> and then it's blank again
<RoC-MM> you change a thing in /usr/bin/firefox script
<arunkale> ?
<eilker>  i installed mysql within lamp server,but no gui tool, could you suggest me one pls ?
<eilker> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<arunkale> ok i give up
<xsacha> me too
<eilker> anyone uses mysql??
<wheatie> try kmysqladmin
<eilker> thanx
<wheatie> np
<Arafangion> wheatie: How the heck did you know what answer he wanted?
* mode/#kubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<wheatie> he had previously asked for a gui frontend for mysqld, i simply provided one of a number of solutions / applications which fit the criteria
<pc22>  whats with edgy? whenever i reboot i have to fix gateway?
<newman> vergaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<wheatie> pc22, have you re-ran the network config tool after booting into kde?
<pc22> yaeh i do that eveytime i start the comp
<pc22> so i will  have internet
<wheatie> ie: K ----> system settings ---> Network Settings.
<charlie5> hello ... and help :/ ... my grub bootloader seems corrupt and won't load ... i'm using the kubuntu install cd OS at the moment ... sorry, but can anyone help me to re-install grub ... or lilo perhaps ?
<wheatie> pc22, when you reboot and you boot into kde, whats the output of route -n , and whats your "eth0" entry in /etc/network/interfaces ( in konsole )
<pc22> yeah and it wont help, i have to route add in console for that to work
<pc22> its working now no problem but then when i restart comp, i must do it again and again
<wheatie> right.
<pc22> like network connection is not automatic
<eilker> i have very bad password problem....in login screen, also in adept , system doesnt accept my password...
<eilker> i have very bad password problem....in login screen, also in adept , system doesnt accept my password...i also have xauth problem, i also have xine problem, many problems..is there any system repair tool in kubuntu ??
<eilker> !xauth
<ubotu> xauth: X authentication utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 80 kB
<eilker> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eilker> i lost my sources.list file how can i have it again?
<Arafangion> eilker: How'd you manage to loose it?
<eilker> Arafangion: i had many problems, and i deleted and copied ubuntu one's by mistake
<momal> is it possible to have some panels transparent and others not transparent?
<eilker> Arafangion: i only wanna see a default sources.list file
<Arafangion> momal: Are you running the latest version of kubuntu?
<momal> yup edgy
<Arafangion> momal: Could you cut and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file and put it onto rafb.net/paste for eilker ?
* Arafangion doesn't run kubuntu
<momal> mine aren't default generated with source o matic then just changed dapper to edgy... http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/239246
<eilker> thank you very much
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning world!
<eilker> my source list ok then, if so why adept cant find "kmysql"
<MilhousePunkRock> I recently upgraded from Dapper to Edgy... Well, not recently, I up'ed to the Beta back then and slowly made my way up to the stable release...
<MilhousePunkRock> But suspending/hibernating my laptop still does not work...
<MilhousePunkRock> For instance I still have KPowersave (which I installed myself on Dapper) instead of the Guidance Power Manager
<MilhousePunkRock> About the sleep states, I wonder what old config files or scripts could still be there that keep it from working like it was promised for Edgy?!!??!
<knapp> I'm getting some static when I play music or video files, what can I do to eliminate this?
<MilhousePunkRock> To ask an easy question: How do I launch Guidance?
<MilhousePunkRock> Another easy question: Where did the settings for KMilo go (which I also already used on Dapper)
<Arafangion> MilhousePunkRock: As a convention, all your personal settings are stored in ~
<Arafangion> MilhousePunkRock: As "dot" files, which (also as a convention) are "hidden"
<MilhousePunkRock> Arafangion: Is that for KMilo? I meant the GUI setting tool for it, which used to be in Kcontrol
<Arafangion> MilhousePunkRock: Ahh, adding "tool" changes the question entirely ;)
* Arafangion has never used kmilo itself, so can't help.
<MilhousePunkRock> Or maybe an even better question: Is there a way to change Kcontrol from the "stripped down" Kubuntu version to the KDE default?
<dude_> need some help
<dude_> i installed clamav
<dude_> but i can't find it
<eilker> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<chahibi> Hello
<chahibi> How is Kubuntu 6.10 ?
<eilker> !sudoers >eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> Can some Laptop user check wether he has any kind of power settings in KControl?
<Arafangion> dude_: It's probably "clamav".
<Arafangion> dude_: See if you can find any documentation using "man clamav" or in /usr/local/share/doc
<Lynoure> MilhousePunkRock: in edgy or dapper?
<Arafangion> Or /usr/share/doc
<MilhousePunkRock> Lynoure: Edgy
<MilhousePunkRock> Preferrably a "non-clean" Edgy, like mine, upgraded from Dapper...
<Lynoure> MilhousePunkRock: cannot help you then, sorry
<eilker> Arafangion: this is my sudoers file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30257/   , i have a user as eilker, but eilker is not in sudoers file, where should i add eilker user and eilker doesnt have root rights
<Arafangion> eilker: You should add yourself to the admin group.
<Arafangion> eilker: Run groups to see what groups you are in, then add to them using usermod -g
<Arafangion> eilker: See man groups, and man usermod respectively.
* Arafangion downloads Debian
<noelvisagie> hello
<noelvisagie> anybody
* Arafangion pre-emptively says hello for the other 265 users in the channel to noelvisagie 
<eilker> Arafangion: eilker user is in eilker group, so what will be the command ? sorry newbie here
<noelvisagie> ? how do i install visio in kubuntu?
<Arafangion> eilker: usermod -g eilker -G admin eilker
<Arafangion> noelvisagie: Put the CD in, run the setup application, and select the KUbuntu version.
<Arafangion> noelvisagie: That's a joke, btw.
<noelvisagie> is it possible though?
<Arafangion> noelvisagie: Which version?
<eilker> Arafangion: i gave the command, but sudoers file is still same, is it normal ?
<Arafangion> noelvisagie: Visio apparently works at the "silver" level.
<noelvisagie> visio 2003
<Arafangion> eilker: The last line in the sudoer's file indicates that everybody in the admin group has sudo access.
<Arafangion> noelvisagie: Then, it's pretty much impossible.
<noelvisagie> sh.....
<noelvisagie> :)
<Arafangion> noelvisagie: You could purchase VMware, and install it in there, or spend some time with Qemu, installing kqemu, but qemu is definetly not as easy as vmware.
<eilker> Arafangion: so should i add "%eilker ALL=(ALL) ALL" to the last line of sudoers file ?
<Arafangion> eilker: No, but you may have to log out then log back in again to "realise" your newfound membership in the admin group.
<noelvisagie> thanks :-)
<eilker> Arafangion: ok i am reboot the computer
<Arafangion> noelvisagie: On the other hand, you could try the Demo of ..
<Arafangion> eilker: NO
<Arafangion> eilker: Just log out, and log back in.
<dude_> guys, what can you say about gNewSense?
<eilker> Arafangion: ok sir
<Arafangion> eilker: You only have to reboot if you upgrade the kernel, or need to physically remove/add/replace some critical hardware, such as a CPU.
<MilhousePunkRock> Arafangion: Does that mean that for example hard drives are "hot pluggable" in Linux?
<eilker> arafangion: now adept accepts my password:) thanx, will the system accept in kde logging screen too ?
<Arafangion> MilhousePunkRock: Some are.
<Arafangion> MilhousePunkRock: However, I would normally suggest that HDD's are critical.
<MilhousePunkRock> eilker: You mean logging in with the user that is now able to sudo?
<MilhousePunkRock> Arafangion: I would generally not swap any hardware INSIDE the pc case while it's runnin...
<xsacha> lol
<Arafangion> MilhousePunkRock: Probably a better suggestion for typical desktop systems. ;)
<xsacha> curious: what happens if the clock battery pops out while the computer is running?
<xsacha> and then you put it back in
<eilker> MilhousePunkRock: yes, because i always get console before kde logging screen, i write startx, it says , xauth: x user not authorized to run x server
<MilhousePunkRock> xsacha: Not much, I guess, since that is only used while the machine is powered down, isnt it?
<xsacha> mm not sure, i think it has a user while powered up too
<xsacha> would it still reset bios settings if left out for 10 secs?
<xsacha> use*
<MilhousePunkRock> eilker: Try "sudo startx" or even better, add kdm to your init.d (or whatever file does the equivalent on Kubuntu)
<nebi> please , my kubuntu edgy not workinkg in ipw 3945, but in dapper any problem,
<MilhousePunkRock> xsacha: Go ahead and try it, and report about it once you have everthing set back to normal... ;-)
<Arafangion> xsacha: I'm fairly certain you can take the BIOS (Actually, the CMOS) out while the computer is still running.
<eilker> !kdm > eilker
<xsacha> hmm you try first
<eilker> !init.d > eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> xsacha: Can't, it's a laptop
<MilhousePunkRock> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xsacha> just get out a screwdriver.. :)
<nebi> please , my kubuntu edgy not workinkg in ipw 3945, but in dapper any problem,
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anybody know if upstart is already working?
<MilhousePunkRock> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  -  To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d  -  To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local  -  See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy  -  Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nebi> please , my kubuntu edgy not workinkg in ipw 3945, but in dapper any problem, i need a solucion please
<MilhousePunkRock> !init > eilker
<eilker> MilhousePunkRock: there is kdm file in init.d, i already checked
<eilker> could anyone make a pastebin his/her sudoers files pls ? my username is still not in sudoers file...
<fdoving> eilker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30219/
<fdoving> that's without comments.
<fdoving> make sure you're in the admin group.
<eilker> fdoving: thanx, this is mine, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30257/  i have a user as eilker, shoulnt eilker user be in sudoers file ?
<Arafangion> eilker: Fine, if you want, copy the line that has root in it, and duplicate it, replacing "root" with "eilker", but it's  DUMB IDEA, as you have already specified an explicit "admin" group, and you have already added yourself to the admin group.
<fdoving> eilker: doesn't need to, no.
<eilker> Arafangion:ok so i dont do it, sorry for asking, because i dont know what to do
<eilker> fdoving: thank fdoving
<fdoving> eilker: if you want to add yourself. copy the root line.. and replace root with your username.
<Arafangion> eilker: Ok, some fundamental theory.
<fdoving> ah.. arafangion just said that :)
<Arafangion> eilker: User management on Linux consists of groups and users.
<Arafangion> eilker: Every user belongs to some primary group.
<fdoving> great minds think alike :)
<Arafangion> eilker: Most distros now add each user to a group of their own, calling the group the same as the user, in other words, you were added to a group called eilker by default.
<Arafangion> eilker: Now, to ease administration, it's convenient to add various privilages to "Everyone in the floppy group" (So that they can access the floppy drive), or to everyone in the "audio" group (So that they can use the sound card), etc.
<Arafangion> eilker: What we have here is the "admin" group, which has the privilage of being able to use the all-powerful sudo program.
<Arafangion> eilker: We have added you to this "admin" group, so you too, are able to use this sudo program.
<eilker> Arafangion: i am new linux user, not similar these definitions, so that i asked for adding myself to sudoers file or not, because i have kde logging problem as i said, thank you very much for your interest:)
<Arafangion> eilker: It's actually a tiny subset of the windows account management.
<eilker> Arafangion: yes u r right
<Arafangion> eilker: Now, the sudoer's file has nothing to do with KDE itself.
<eilker> Arafangion: now let me reboot computer, to see if i will have , logging problem again, i wonder if our solution solved it too or not
<Arafangion> eilker: Who do you login as at the moment?
<Arafangion> eilker: Just log out and log back in again.
<eilker> Arafangion: i have only two user, root and eilker
<Arafangion> eilker: *sigh*
<Arafangion> eilker: Please type in: ls -lah ~/ and paste the output to rafb.net/paste
<Arafangion> eilker: I think you've been running programs as root when you didn't need to - as a result, these programs stored their configuration in /home/eilker/.foo and this is conflicting with kde's startup.
<Arafangion> eilker: In anyc ase, this paste will confirm that.
<eilker> Arafangion: sir here it is http://rafb.net/paste/results/Tm5PCs34.html
<Arafangion> eilker: Ok, that's good, you haven't been runing programs as root :)
<eilker> Arafangion: :)
<Arafangion> eilker: What's the precise issue you have with respect to logging in as eilker ?
<Tired_> Hi. I'm looking to replace one of my Windows machines with Kubuntu. It has to be able to share a drive over the network with the other Windows box...what would I need to google to find out more about how to do that?
<xsacha> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Tired_> Lovely. Thank you. :)
<Arafangion> Tired_: Incidently, samba servers are faster than windows at sharing files.
<Tired_> As long as it's fast enough to stream a DVD, I should be OK.
<eilker> Arafangion: i open my computer, before kde logging screen comes a console, i close it, kde login screen comes, and i write my password, it doesnt accept, i select from menu "console login" in console i login as eilker than startx
<Tired_> Oh...I need it to go the other way...sharing a disc from the Ubuntu machine to the Windows one...Samba is the tool for that as well?
<Arafangion> Tired_: Be aware that by default, Ubuntu can't play encrypted media.
<Arafangion> Tired_: Yes :)
<Tired_> The Windows box plays the media...the Kubuntu box will be for actual work.
<xsacha> yeah you just stick cd rom in share in samba for your kubuntu box
<Arafangion> Tired_: imho, once setting up ubuntu so that it can play DVD's, Linux actually plays them /better/ than windows.
<Tired_> Unfortunately, my windows box has to stay windows for my pvr software...I don't care for myth
<Tired_> :/
<eilker> Arafangion: now let me reboot, to see it solved or not :)
<Arafangion> eilker: :)
<eilker> Arafangion: coming after two minutes :)
<Arafangion> eilker: I'll be gone :)
<eilker> Arafangion: ok thanx for all:)
<Arafangion> eilker: np :)
<Tired_> wow, it has a GUI? sweet...things seem to have improved a lot since last time I tried linux (back on 2003)
<xsacha> it does? :O
<Arafangion> Tired_: What's the gui called?
<xsacha> i've been editing the config file in vim :(
<Tired_> i dunno...i found screenshots on one of the samba pages on the ubuntu wiki
<Arafangion> Tired_: They're writing a brand new replacement for samba at the moment.
<xsacha> link
<xsacha> oh, right, the bots link
<Tired_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Arafangion>  Tired_ I don't see any gui for samba on that page.
<xsacha> Network Settings
<Tired_> oh...i could very well be mistaken
<Electrolyte> What the heck is wrong with OpenOffice?
<Electrolyte> Honestly, the fonts are horrible.
<Arafangion> Electrolyte: Fonts are what comes with Linux, afaik.
<Electrolyte> I have MSCore fonts isntalled though :/
<Electrolyte> It's showing Arial and it looks dreadful.
<Arafangion> Electrolyte: How did you install them?
<Electrolyte> apt...
<Electrolyte> All other programs are fine, except OpenOffice.
<Tired_> the one other problem i anticipate is converting my drive from NTFS to ext3 or whatever I end up using...can that be done without a second disc or losing files?
<xsacha> cant convert from ntfs to ext3 :S
<Arafangion> Tired_: possibly, but for something as critical as that, I ALWAYS suggest backing it up anyway.
<martinez> hallo
<florg> hi, my apt is unusable because an application formerly installed with apt has been deleted accidently
<zorglu_> Tired_: burning cd ?
<fdoving> florg: do you have error messages?
<florg> is there a way to force apt to remove the package from the list?
<xsacha> you could send your important files to your other comp (network)
<Tired_> lol, not really critical...it's mostly just avi's and mp3's...i just don't want to waste 20 dvd-r's backing up 100GB just to put it back on with the new filesystem
<fdoving> florg: is the package available online, from the repositories?
<fdoving> florg: easiest way is to reinstall it, and then remove it with apt.
<florg> yes
<Arafangion> Tired_: How much free space do you have on there?
<zorglu_> Tired_: you can not convert ntfs to ext3 'inplace' you need some external storage
<florg> lol. this i tried the whole last night!
<florg> now it works
<Tired_> on this one, or on the whole network, Arafangion?
<xsacha> if you have spare space you could 'slowly' swap over the data :P
<florg> thx
<Arafangion> Tired_: On that HDD.
<xsacha> well resizing ntfs is meant to be risky
<Tired_> 'slowly'? 20GB free of 120 total
<Arafangion> Tired_: If it's nearly full, you could consider just leaving it as NTFS.
<Arafangion> Tired_: You just won't be able to write to it.
<Tired_> I thought nothing could read NTFS all that well except windows
<xsacha> you can read ntfs perfectly fine, just not write
<Tired_> oh, that wouldn't work, then
<xsacha> you can view the files, play music off it and so on
<xsacha> you can actually eidt the files so long as the filesize of the file does not change
<Tired_> it's not completely static...I move stuff on and off every now and then
<xsacha> edit*
<Tired_> sounds like I'll have to bite the bullet and waste the dvd-r's
<Tired_> at least they're cheap
<xsacha> how much space on the other hard drive?
<xsacha> on the network
<Arafangion> Tired_: You could always purchase another HDD.
<Tired_> 20gb free on the drive I want to change, probably around 30GB on the network drive, but spread over 6 drives
<xsacha> buying another hard drive wouldnt be bad :P instead of wasting money on dvd-r's you wont use again
<Tired_> no where to add a new drive...every slot is taken :/
<xsacha> then you'd have ~120 G
<xsacha> 220*
<Tired_> i'd need a new PC
<xsacha> external?
<Arafangion> Tired_: Temporarily remove one.
<xsacha> yeah remove one from other PC
<Tired_> external's an idea...
<Tired_> hadn't thought of that
<Tired_> i could take the 250 out of the network drive and put it in a USB enclosure and replace it with one of those nice new 500's
<Arafangion> Tired_: All you need is the source HDD, destination HDD, and some boot media, such as your CD drive.
<Arafangion> Tired_: A few hours later, the copy should be done, and you can set it back the way it was.
<Tired_> :) sounds like I have several options
* Tired_ loves options.
<xsacha> that's what linux is about :p
<Tired_> one last question...kind of an opinion thing
<Tired_> what will i find less good on an older, slower processor?
<Arafangion> Tired_: What do you mean?
<Tired_> (dual pentium 3 xeon 550's)
<Arafangion> "less good"?
<Arafangion> Tired_: As far as linux is concerned, that's fast.
<Arafangion> Tired_: It's RAM that you need to think about in Linux.
<Tired_> not as useful or working as it would be on a more modern processor
<Tired_> oh, I have 1.5GB
<Tired_> it's an old server hand-me-down
<xsacha> i never get to use my cpu to its fullest :( like 10% in a compile.. even with beryl and crazy 3d effects highest im getting is around 27%
<Arafangion> My server is 233MHz.
<Tired_> i was wondering about beryl...i don't really know what it is, but it sounds nifty
<Arafangion> xsacha: You must have a decent graphics card.
<xsacha> pretty old.. Radeon 9600 256MB
<Tired_> define 'decent' in that context, would you?
<xsacha> beryl runs fine on a Radeon 7500
<Tired_> would a GF4 be ok?
<xsacha> it runs fine on a GF2 and yes, great on GF4
<Tired_> awesome :D
<Tired_> as a technically minded home user, would there be any advantage to using the LTS version, or should I just use the latest?
<linuxmigration> ^^ is why i wish ubuntu had a third stage of stability a la debian
<Tired_> hmm?
<xsacha> i dont know, i just know i want cutting edgy :P
<Tired_> i can see how the LTS would be advantageous for someone at work, but I don't mind having to learn how to fix something if it breaks (heck, that's part of the fun)
<xsacha> well there's heaps of support here anyway :)
<Tired_> :)
<Tired_> you seem like nice enough folks
<linuxmigration> Tired_: debian has one repo that one almost anything can get into (and doesn't need to work on every supported arch), one that requires baking in the first one for a while (few weeks or a month.  might also require the package to work on a couple archs) and one that is what the second becomes after a freeze.  that requires all packages to be available for every architecture that's supported.
* Tired_ nods.
<noaXess_kubuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Tired_> well, that's about all the questions I can think of...I'll be sure to return if I have any problems :) thanks for the help
<Electrolyte> Oh OpenOffice sucks.
<Electrolyte> You click on an image within a document, and it crashes.
<Electrolyte> Just closes - nothing else.
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: this on edgy?
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Electrolyte> Yup.
<Electrolyte> I also have the font problem too.
<Electrolyte> Making it difficult for me to do my college assignment ;(
<ubuntu> Is it possible to install kubuntu whit a minimal installsion without kde and X and other applications?
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/022037.html
<Electrolyte> Ah, thanks.
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: If I get to find a usefull fix it goes here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntufixes
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: yw :-)
<Electrolyte> Oh great, my sources list is broke :/
<Electrolyte> URGH.
<Electrolyte> Now I need to edit it manually to fix it :/
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Electrolyte> Where is sources.list?
<Electrolyte> Since it's broken apt won't launch.
<msl> Electrolyte: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Electrolyte> Ty :/
<TheGateKeeper> damn I was too slow
<gianluca_> Hi to Everybody
<Electrolyte> TheGateKeeper: How do I add deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/ edgy/all/?
<Electrolyte> the edgy/all/ bit broke the sources list before.
<momal> anyone know of a dock bar for kde? similar to kiba-dock but more kde friendly?
<AZ_AS> tried an old DOS game in DosBox under Kubuntu, but the only problem is I can't see the cursor so I don't know how to get out of DosBox...suggestions?
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: I don't use edgy (at least not yet) so I am not sure that looks like a repo --> http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/edgy/all/
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: you have added a space maybe that is the problem
<voicu> hi, shouldn't libxine-extracodecs be enough for amarok to play mp3 files?
<voicu> i'm using edgy
<TheGateKeeper> voicu: yep
<abattoir> voicu: yes, it should(as it installs libmad as well)
<Electrolyte> TheGateKeeper: No, that isn't the problem.
<voicu> btw, what does libmad do why isn't it installed with the other packages when kubuntu is set up?
<voicu> *and why
<Electrolyte> TheGateKeeper - after you have /ubuntu/ it should be /dist/ then /edgy/
<fdoving> Electrolyte: 'deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/edgy/all/ ./'
<Electrolyte> K.
<Electrolyte> And that broke the list AGAIN.
<raulursu> hi  all
<fdoving> Electrolyte: no way? what i told you did not break the list, it should work.
<Electrolyte> It breaks if you use Adept Manager.
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia > voicu
<Electrolyte> And I'm about to pull my hair out over this programming assignment :<
<Electrolyte> I hate .Net so much.
<fdoving> I don't belive it breaks with adept manager either.
<raulursu> mitza
<voicu> thanks but i solved the problem. i forgot that the package i already had was for dapper, not edgy
<raulursu> eu as manca o tocanitza
<raulursu> tocanitza
<voicu> silly me
<Electrolyte> TheGateKeeper: It looks like the packages are broken.
<Electrolyte> Adept just gave me an error :/
<voicu> raulursu, nice to see romanian but try english :D
<raulursu> :))
<raulursu> k
<voicu> it's spelled poradge
<raulursu> vocu u are romanian
<Electrolyte> TheGateKeeper: Failed to fetch http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/edgy/all/edgy/all/openoffice.org-style-default_2.0.4-2ubuntu0.4_all.deb  404 Not Found
<raulursu> voicu u are romanian
<Electrolyte> TheGateKeeper: And it does that with all 5 packages :/
<voicu> uh, yep
<raulursu> y:)
<AZ_AS> someone else helped me out so all's well :)
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: like I said I don't use edgy this was from someone I know who does, & got it working
<raulursu> linux kubuntu is verry nice
<georgeb> Electrolyte: the address is wrong, try http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/edgy/all/openoffice.org-common_2.0.4-2ubuntu0.4_all.deb
<Electrolyte> I don't want to download all 5 packages manually though.
<raulursu> i' tried it last night
<georgeb> Electrolyte: in your address edgy/all/ appeares two time
<voicu> have you ever used linux before?
<Electrolyte> Not in my sources.list it doesn't however georgeb.
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: if someone else can fix this & produce a repo it begs the question what are (k)ubuntu playing at!!
<Electrolyte> I don't think they have that respository setup correctly :/
<Electrolyte> repository*
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: any idea when (k)ubuntu is going to pull it's finger out & put these open office fixes into the repos?
<Electrolyte> Too bad KOffice doesn't support .doc.
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: did you upgrade from dapper?
<Arafangion> What program do you guys use to burn CDs?
<Electrolyte> Nope.
<fdoving> Electrolyte: ah, it's 'deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/ edgy/all/'
<chahibi_> k3b
<TheGateKeeper> k3b
<Arafangion> TheGateKeeper: I guess you weren't here when Ubuntu had a seg faulting OpenOffice ;)
<chahibi_> why is Kubuntu and GNU in general slow?
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: it needs an SRU, it's ongoing afaik.
<Arafangion> chahibi_: Define "slow"
<georgeb> Electrolyte: i tried adding the repos from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/022037.html in my sources.list and it works
<chahibi_> I mean starting application and responsiveness
<Electrolyte> georgeb - yes, but Adept it breaks.
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: SRU ??
<Arafangion> chahibi_: Compared to windows?
<Electrolyte> It adds some sort of weird character.
<fdoving> !sru | thegatekeeper
<ubotu> thegatekeeper: sru is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<chahibi_> Arafangion: For example, yes
<Arafangion> chahibi_: Windows preloads like crazy.
<Arafangion> chahibi_: So, when you start MS Office, it's /already/ loaded.
<Electrolyte> fdoving - ty, that worked.
<chahibi_> Arafangion: Hmm, OpenOffice is faster on win than on lin
<Arafangion> chahibi_: OpenOffice is a complex problem.
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: ohhh
<chahibi_> Arafangion: Is there anyway to make me feel Linux faster?
<Arafangion> chahibi_: You could install oooqs-kde
<TheGateKeeper> chahibi_: yep install arch linux
<Electrolyte> TheGateKeeper: Any idea when the font problem is being sorted for OpenOffice?
<georgeb> Electrolyte: it works in adept too; i pasted my /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30261/
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: none I am just a user :-)
<chahibi_> TheGateKeeper: Does it have a broad range of packages?
<Electrolyte> georgeb: Well, it didn't work for me.
<Electrolyte> georgeb: It added some really weird character to the end.
<Arafangion> How do I burn an ISO in KDE?
<chahibi_> Arafangion: K3B
<georgeb> Electrolyte: then try to add the repos as in my paste
<chahibi_> Arafangion: Double click on the iso file
<Electrolyte> I've already done it georgeb.
<Electrolyte> I used fdoving's.
<TheGateKeeper> chahibi_: yes as far as I know, but be warned it's for intermediate users
* Arafangion installs k3b
<Arafangion> Just for interest, why can't I use cdrecord -scanbus?
<chahibi_> Arafangion: sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<Arafangion> chahibi_: It complains about not having access to /dev/pg*, even with root pivs.
<Arafangion> *privs
<JackPhil> how to connect several irc servers when konversation launch up
<chahibi_> Arafangion: Let k3b do it by its own
<Arafangion> chahibi_: Just installed it, now it's doing an md5sum.  Last time I used k3b was 5 years ago ;) Could be interesting.
<Arafangion> chahibi_: It's nice.
<chahibi_> Arafangion: You can burn without waiting for the check
<Arafangion> chahibi_: First time I use something, I tend to just take all the defaults, to see what it does :)
<chahibi_> :)
<chahibi_> Arafangion: The best Kubuntu/ubuntu soruce of Howtos, Docs...??????????
<Arafangion> chahibi_: But my question still stands - how does one use cdrecord today?
<chahibi_> Arafangion: No idea, man cdrecord
<Arafangion> Heh.
<chahibi_> Arafangion: it has may be changed because of the new Kernels
<Arafangion> chahibi_: It appears that cdrecord has languished out of development - it's still stuck with the early scsi-compatible mode burners
<Arafangion> chahibi_: Exactly.
<chahibi_> Arafangion: I have the same problem
<chahibi_> Arafangion: You can get the info you want from K3B configure....
<chahibi_> The best Kubuntu/ubuntu soruce of Howtos, Docs...??????????
<Arafangion> chahibi_: I'm old-school, I like the command line :)
<Arafangion> chahibi_: Yes, the wiki, I know.
<Arafangion> chahibi_: I'm in an awkward spot because I'm so used to the "old" systems, and I'm using Ubuntu - with KDE rather than kubuntu proper.
<Arafangion> So #ubuntu can't help with any suggestions, and usually the wiki isn't as detailed as I'd like it to be.
<chahibi_> Arafangion: man:/ in Konqueror looks cool
<chahibi_> Arafangion: and info:/ too
<cpk1> Arafangion: ubuntu with kde is kubuntu...
<Arafangion> Nice. :)
<Arafangion> cpk1: Minus the sound control, minus the keyboard bindings, minus the cd burner, minus the...
<cpk1> Arafangion: the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is one uses kde and one uses gnome
<Arafangion> cpk1: The Ubuntu folks bind too much crap to gnome itself rather than keeping things nice and separate.
<Arafangion> brb, setting up server :)
<cpk1> Arafangion: minus, cd burner, bindings and sound control?!?! that makes no sense
<Arafangion> cpk1: Indeed.
<chahibi_> Krita is tooooooooooooooooooooooo much slow
* raulursu bye all
<xsacha> ms partnering up with novell? http://www.mustap.com/media/msLinux.gif
<cpk1> old news
<Arafangion> xsacha: If it's on slashdot, it's old news.
<Arafangion> xsacha: If it's on newsforge, it's probably ancient news.
<Arafangion> Wierd, found an 80G HDD in my room.
<Arafangion> But it looks corrupt!
<mc__|hausarbeit> whats the best p2p app in edgy?
<cpk1> well frostwire is pretty much the only option...
<mc__|hausarbeit> cpk1: it seems to be broken
<xsacha> http://www.kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=234
<cpk1> mc__|hausarbeit: no, you need to tell it to use bash instead of dash
<mc__|hausarbeit> cpk1: ill try
<grxmrx> is there any way to set firefox background with kubuntu settings?
<mc__|hausarbeit> cpk1: it already uses bash
<mc__|hausarbeit> xsacha: thank you
<xsacha> you mean the frostwire script? it will have 'sh'
<grxmrx> I have changed font settings and then firefox GUI background changed from light gray to dark gray...
<xsacha> change the 'sh' to 'bash'
<josh_> how do i reconfigure a new sound card
<mc__|hausarbeit> xsacha: nope it has bash
<cpk1> mc__|hausarbeit: you edited /usr/bin/frostwire ?
<mc__|hausarbeit> cpk1: nope
<mc__|hausarbeit> cpk1:
<cpk1> so that line 3 looks like bash runFrost.sh
<mc__|hausarbeit> #!/bin/bash
<mc__|hausarbeit> cd /usr/lib/frostwire
<mc__|hausarbeit> sh runFrost.sh
<xsacha> change sh to bash
<cpk1> mc__|hausarbeit: so it uses dash, edgy uses dash instead of bash now
<mc__|hausarbeit> cpk1: oh sorry,i just looked at the shebang
<mc__|hausarbeit> cpk1: dash instead of bash,now that will cause a lot of problems
<xsacha> yeah
<wilman> what is the shell irc program?
<xsacha> irssi
<wilman> ok;)
<josh_> how do i configure a sound card?
<skript> seeing how there are still some 'edgy known problems', how safe/stable is it to run edgy ?
<xsacha> stable and safe right here but maybe i'm lucky
<skript> ok... I hope ill be just as lucky then ;)
<mc__|hausarbeit> skript: beside an easy to fix frostwire bug i expierienced no problems
<mc__|hausarbeit> skript: also no crashes
<skript> ok... thanks for the feedback
<marco> people, I need a lot of help
<marco> seriously
<marco> I just updated my language settings to my native language
<marco> and it cancelled openoffice!!!!
<marco> why?
<marco> how can I install it again?
<marco> please help me
<marco> I really need to use some documents
<xsacha> just install it again in adept
<marco> it breaks
<cpk1> maybe there isnt an open office in your language?
<cpk1> what language is your native one?
<xsacha> could try KOffice
<marco> no, impossible, I was using it in italian before
<marco> I tried with apt get but it says I cannot, the package is incomplete
<marco> where I can find some .deb files for openoffice?
<der_steppenwolf> i want to download kubuntu 6.10 and install it but i don't want to erase my whole partition, which has now kubuntu breezy,  because i have much information in my home directory. How can I erase appropriately the whole distribution?
<cpk1> marco: try installing this? openoffice.org-l10n-it
<marco> but that is just the language pack
<cpk1> but it will probably install the rest of open office
<marco> really?
<marco> I'm trying it now
<marco> please stay with me for some help
<der_steppenwolf> anyone can answer me?
<cpk1> der_steppenwolf: you will need to upgrade to dapper and then upgrade to edgy
<der_steppenwolf> it was not possible, i tried
<der_steppenwolf> now the system is damaged. Even i can install kde
<xsacha> :S
<der_steppenwolf> So, i want to download a distribution
<xsacha> well it is 'possible' it just broke for you for some reason :(
<der_steppenwolf> i can't install kde, sorry
<xsacha> you didnt make a /home partition? : (
<cpk1> xsacha: alot of people dont
<marco> nothing seems to happen
<marco> it just wants to install also the mozilla package for italian
<der_steppenwolf> nope, that was an error
<cpk1> marco: =\ it was mostly a shot in the dark
<marco> ?
<marco> what u mean?
<cpk1> marco: I was hoping that since its the language pack for OOo that it would also need ot install OOo
<der_steppenwolf> Well, i could repartitionate, right?
<der_steppenwolf> which utility can do that in kubuntu?
<marco> so u know where I can find the deb files for openoffice?
<vandenoever> is there jambi for kubuntu?
<cpk1> probably at openoffice.org
<vandenoever> cpk1: really, openoffice + jambi?
<vandenoever> cpk1: oh never mind, wrong lines
<cpk1> err no, that was @ marco
<marco> no, nothing there
<georgeb> marco: OOo is in the main ubuntu repository
<cpk1> der_steppenwolf: i suppose you could make a new partition out of free space and move your /home there and then format the other partition and install on that and then resize /home to have more space
<marco> yeah but Adept don't let me download it!!
<georgeb> marco: the IT language pack for OOo package is called openoffice.org-l10n-it
<georgeb> marco: what's the error ?
<marco> it breaks
<marco> package incomplete
<der_steppenwolf> yes, i suppose that as well, can you recommend me a good partition program?
<rythan> GParted Live CD
<marco> I have a .tar file...can I install it as a .deb one?
<cpk1> if you have a .dsc and .change along with the tar (.change might not be needed) you can make a .deb
<marco> how?
<marco> and what if I donwload a cd image?
<marco> it would install just like a .deb file, right?
<xsacha> you can use cd as a repository
<marco> how, can u teach me how?
<marco> what I have to put in my source.list?
<xsacha> i've never had to do it :P
<Arafangion> Basically invokes dpkg-scanpackages, but I've also never had to do it.
<eilker> anyone can help for this ? "xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/eilker/.Xauthority"
<esben> eilker: Try ls -l /home/eilker/.Xauthority
<intelikey> or better yet sudo rm /home/eilker/.Xauthority
<esben> intelikey: Hey! I was trying to ease him into understanding the problem here :o)
<intelikey> ;/
<intelikey> why not just tell him ?
<esben> intelikey: I wanted to be sure first :)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> ok
<eilker> esben: is this problem ? "-rw------- 1 root root 49 2006-11-05 13:45 /home/eilker/.Xauthority"
<eilker> intelikey: should i delete it?
<intelikey> eilker it is indeed.
<intelikey> yes you should
<esben> eilker: Yes. you have probably started X as root at some point, and now your own user can't write to .Xauthority. Just delete it, it will be recreated :)
<intelikey> or at the least chown it.
<intelikey> either will work equally well in most cases
<esben> eilker: And you don't need to be root to rm it, not that it really matters :)
<intelikey> esben you better rethink that one.
<eilker> esben: my problem is, when i reboot computer, before kde logging screen comes a console
<esben> intelikey: What? You can delete any file as long as you own the directory, and you can't change permissions of other people's files  without becoming root (or them)
<esben> eilker: Have you delete that file yet? If yes, there is probably more stale files in /tmp
<intelikey> esben "<eilker> esben: is this problem ? "-rw------- 1 root root 49 2006-11-05 13:45 /home/eilker/.Xauthority""  <---^   dude...
<esben> intelikey: Bend it in neon for me, please. I don't see it
<cpk1> [04:01:08]  <esben> eilker: Yes. you have probably started X as root at some point huh, i thought to start stop KDM you had to be root anyways...
<intelikey> esben "<eilker> esben: is this problem ? "-rw------- 1 root root 49 2006-11-05 13:45 /home/eilker/.Xauthority""  <---^   dude...
<intelikey> :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> esben: i realy want to see you delete a file thats owned by root as a regular user
<cpk1> its not hard
<cpk1> sudo rm
<[cf] nightrid3r> cpk1: :)
<Phille> tjena p er
<esben> [cf] nightrid3r: sudo touch tmpfile; rm tmpfile
<esben> I just did it
<esben> [cf] nightrid3r: As long as you own the directory, you can delete any file.
<intelikey> and cpk1 actually you can hack xorg to accept starting as user but it's very un-stable, or else a complete hack.
* esben still wants to know what intelikey saw that he (still) hasn't :)
<eilker> "xauth: x user not authorized to run x server" why do i always get this?
<Arafangion> eilker: Cut a long story short: These are the groups I'm part of:
<Arafangion> arafangion adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<intelikey> esben your test is flawed.   sudo touch blah ;ls -l blah   will reviel that it's not  600   as that auth file was.
<eilker> i get this whenever i open my  pc , before kde logging window "xauth: x user not authorized to run x server" why do i always get this?
<esben> intelikey: sudo touch tmpfile; sudo chmod 600 tmpfile; rm tmpfile works too :p
<eilker> Arafangion: didnt we give access right together ? why do i still get it ?
<intelikey> esben you didn't ls it.
<Arafangion> eilker: There are several different groups you should belong to.
<esben> intelikey: This is getting long :)  sudo touch tmpfile; sudo chmod 600 tmpfile; ls -l tmpfile; rm tmpfile => -rw------- 1 root root 0 2006-11-05 13:12 tmpfile
<Arafangion> eilker: It's probably complaining about at least the audio and video groups.
<Arafangion> eilker: But, I would persevere with intelikey, as it sounds like you are capable of becomming a rather competent admin.
<intelikey> esben and ?   :)
<eilker> Arafangion: how can i add those grorups ?
<intelikey> oh duh...  you can't rm it as user.... geee
<esben> intelikey: I can still delete the file.
<Arafangion> eilker: usermod -G adm,dialout,cdrom,...
<esben> intelikey: really, I sweat I just did it :)
<esben> *swear
<Arafangion> eilker: Followed finally by your username, of course.
<cpk1> sudo rm is actually rm'ing as root not a user =P
<cpk1> technically speaking
<esben> cpk1: There is no sudo in from of my rm (if you were speaking to me). Doing it on a separate line works too, but is less copy&paste friendly
<intelikey> cpk1 he's right.  it's dir perms.  not file perms.
<Arafangion> cpk1: I feel that it's better to say that it's rm'ing as the user, with root privs.
<intelikey> you can write to ~ so you can rm ~
<Arafangion> cpk1: Since sudo doesn't replace the environment variables (Annoyingly)
<eilker> Arafangion: i checked all system groups included in user eilker
<intelikey> Arafangion -i it does.
<intelikey> esben i stand recrekted.  (corrected that is)  i suppose i had forfoten that it it dir permissions that restrict removal....  sorry.
<eilker> i have only 908 mb free in kubuntu, can this be thr origine of problem, i have already installed lamp server too
<cpk1> you know what I have noticed lately? everyonce in a while some of my apps (mainly gaim and gkrellm) lock themselves up for a couple of seconds while refreshing themselves
<cpk1> so, if root throws something in ~ the user can remove it?
<intelikey> esben i get so used to seeing knot heads tell me things that aren't so that i almost expect it now...  i'll try to watch that a little more closely.    k
<esben> intelikey: hehe, don't worry :) I hope I didn't offend :) You do a lot of good work in here :)
<eilker> arafangion: i have only 908 mb free in kubuntu, can this be the origine of problem, i have already installed lamp server too
<[cf] nightrid3r> cpk1: ati video card ?
<cpk1> nvidia
<cpk1> it doesnt seem to happen to my k apps
<eilker> esben: intelikey likes to talk :)
<cpk1> I have kopete and gaim sitting right next to each other and gaim goes white refreshing itself while kopete is fine
<intelikey> esben if you reprove a wise man he will love you, but if you reprove a scorner all you will get is a black eye...  (proverbs of soloman)  :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> cpk1: i have the same with thunderbird
<[cf] nightrid3r> also nvidia card
<esben> intelikey: ain't that the truth :)
<intelikey> indeed.
<Arafangion> eilker: So long as 908M is significantly more than 10% of the HDD, it should be fine.
<cpk1> and then when I look at my monitor it will show a 100% cpu usage spike for when that happened
<Arafangion> intelikey: I shall have to use -i :)
<Arafangion> intelikey: But, imho, it should've been the default, as it's been the subject of so many newbie mistakes :(
<intelikey> Arafangion and eilker the reserved percentage can be set with  e2fstune
<[cf] nightrid3r> could be the video driver, ATI has the same problem but worst
<Arafangion> intelikey: 10% is a _very_ good reserved percentage, imho.
<cpk1> Arafangion: cant you just do su -
<intelikey> Arafangion imo the default should not implement the root jr. method.
<eilker> ahahah:) i think someone have fun with newbie eilker:P
<cpk1> i'm using the proprietary driver
<Arafangion> cpk1: I do when I actually want it to replace the env variables, but I much prefer sudo to su
<intelikey> Arafangion depends on the space avalable and the expected need.    2% should be plenty
<klaus_> hi?
<cpk1> I used to not have a root account set up
* esben waves to klaus_
<cpk1> until one day sudo broke in the middle of a session
<cpk1> klaus_: hello!
<intelikey> Arafangion i run not standard, but i have 0% reserved.
<cpk1> and let me tell you: if sudo breaks in the middle of a session and you dont have your root account configure oh boy
<intelikey> cpk1 it just means a reboot.
<Arafangion> intelikey: When you have 100% disc useage, having some reserved space is _really_ nice.
<Arafangion> intelikey: If it's a huge disk, why not give yourself even 1%?
<cpk1> intelikey: I very messy reboot
<klaus_> cpk1: can you tell me how to config gtalk in kopete
<cpk1> gtalk?
<klaus_> cpk1: yes
<klaus_> cpk1: jabber
<intelikey> Arafangion why reserve space and cause a full disk situation when there is actually free space left ?     it's all in the perspective.
<cpk1> well i dont use jabber but I'm sure all you need to do is go to configure and then accounts and click new
<eilker> i run amarok , a small window comes says "updating database" than it closes itself and amarok, but i can run it from console as root, and by right clicking to mp3 than run with amarok
<intelikey> Arafangion and having ubuntu installed on a 610m hdd i have ran out of disk space several times....  i know pretty much what it does and what to do about it.
<Arafangion> intelikey: I like having a few inodes to at least make a symbolic link to assist with migration.
<[cf] nightrid3r> intelikey: thats not a HD thats a supersized floppy
<Arafangion> intelikey: 610MB hdd is an extreme case, though...
<intelikey> "migration"  ?     if the disk is full only migration is to /dev/null  :)
<georgeb> Arafangion: intelikey: I use lvm and reiser; with lvm I can resize partitions on the fly; and reiser can resize the fs online ;-)
<cpk1> 610mb hdd... why not just use a RW cd? =P
<Arafangion> georgeb: I prefer ext3.
<Arafangion> georgeb: Even suze is now using ext3.
<intelikey> cpk1 hd is faster
<cpk1> isnt reiserfs starting to fall by the wayside?
<eilker> "mixer cant be found " in right bottom, it was ok  before upgrade....
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<intelikey> cpk1 we'll see as the coart case evolves....
<ehird> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_3D_Noah's_Ark i have da leet skillz in dis.
<Arafangion> cpk1: reiser3 is, pretty much. I think all the attention is on version 4, depending on the court case.
<ehird> when is it going to be ported to linux
<Arafangion> ehird: Probably when the author realises that speed isn't everything.
<cpk1> intelikey: not even that, the reason suse is stoping using reiserfs is because it still has a lot of problems =X
<cpk1> and no one is really working on it
<georgeb> Arafangion: well, after a lot of flames I saw on the net I understand that 1. reiser is better than ext3 at dealing with small files; 2. ext3 is more "robust" than reiser; but I love the online resize of reiser, and it's not like reiser is totaly messed up, just that it's more likely than ext3 to cause corruptions, anyway the situations when this could happen are still very few :)
<eilker> i run amarok , a small window comes says "updating database" than it closes itself and amarok, but i can run it from console as root, and by right clicking to mp3 than run with amarok. by the way  , in right bottom , "mixer cant be found " , it was ok  before upgrade....
<intelikey> cpk1 yes i know that.  but this trial can make or break reiserfs    it has brought some added attention to it.
<Arafangion> georgeb: I'm not too happy with ext3 either, but reiser really needs to work on reliability and the rough edges.
<cpk1> well ext4 is coming!
* intelikey uses ext2 almost exclusively
<intelikey> partitionless
<Arafangion> cpk1: An awful hack on ext3, indeed, but hopefully it'll come :)
<Arafangion> cpk1: Personally, I'd like a clean break, with a cleanly implemented filesystem that can actually be implemented on other OS's by sane people.
<Arafangion> (Such as BSD's and windows)
* esben prefers ext3 these days... data journaling is nice :)
<cpk1> windows can use ext2
<intelikey> file recovery is nice tooo
<Arafangion> cpk1: How well, though? :)
<cpk1> not sure about ext3 though
<eilker> people, from where can i get help for kubuntu , place for newbie ?
<cpk1> probably better than linux can use ntfs
<zorglu_> implementing one fs on top of the other allows backward compatibility, it is why they did ext3 on top of ext2 and now ext4 on top of ext3
<Arafangion> zorglu_: That's a convoluted way of saying it.
<klaus_> who can tell me how to configure google talk in kopete
<Arafangion> zorglu_: ext4 isn't exactly "on top of" ext3.
<zorglu_> eilker: suppose to be here :)
<intelikey> cpk1 anything that can "read" ext2 can read ext3  they are the same +/- the journel
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Depending on which design they went with, they use multiple ext3 partitions.
<eilker> zorglu_: they r making fun with my problems:D
<zorglu_> Arafangion: just a matter of word here
<intelikey> zorglu_ don't you mean ext4 on top of ext2   ???
<esben> heh, actually ext3 can do online resize apparantly since 2.6.6... I didn't know that
<zorglu_> eilker: they should not, it is against the ubuntu code of conduct
<zorglu_> !coc | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<zorglu_> eilker: feel free to remind them
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Most people here are *K*ubuntu users, though ;)
<zorglu_> intelikey: well by transitivity i gues s:)
<Bubba_Gump> Arafangion has a point :))
<zorglu_> Arafangion: oh he meant ubuntu as gnome ubuntu
* Arafangion is a Debian user, though.
<zorglu_> eilker: your question are related to gnome ?
<intelikey> zorglu_ can't ext4 still be mounted as ext2 like ext3 can ?
<xsacha> wouldnt the new extents mess it up?
<eilker> zorglu_: i use kde, kubuntu 6.06 dapper
<honestpete> I'm having an issue with the rezolution after first time install of kubuntu, it's stuck @*480
<zorglu_> intelikey: no clue, i was just repeating some basic info i got from the web, i didnt follow the matter
<esben> intelikey: From wikipedia: The ext4 filesystem is backward compatible with ext3, that is, it can be mounted as an ext3 partition
<xsacha> oh ok
<zorglu_> eilker: ok, im lost
<Arafangion> zorglu_: He's learning to use usermod, groups, access privilages, starting X11, etc.
<zorglu_> eilker: in anycase, they should not make fun of your question
* MilhousePunkRock wonders why he does not have any power related settings in KControl
<eilker> zorglu_: they r not offensive
<intelikey> esben ext3 is but ext2 + journal
<Arafangion> zorglu_: Somehow, he's managed to jump into a deep end somewhere, and he actually seems like the sort of user who may actually become a competent admin.
<xsacha> MilhousePunkRock: laptop?
<Bubba_Gump> milhouse: i've a laptop and the power controls are right in the lower-right
<MilhousePunkRock> xsacha: Still...
<zorglu_> Arafangion: ok all seems good then
<Bubba_Gump> quite handy, i must say :D
<zorglu_> ok am lost :)
<xsacha> are you using a laptop?
<eilker> arafangion: you r wrong
<zorglu_> if all is good, im good :)
<intelikey> eilker what was your question ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Bubba_Gump: Guidance or KPowersave?
<Bubba_Gump> Power Manager it says
<eilker> arafangion: i just upgraded with adept than i had many problems
<MilhousePunkRock> xsacha: Yes... The settings kinda vanished after the update from Dapper to Edgy
<eilker> arafangion: i am not playing with system
<Arafangion> eilker: Ahh, _that's_ how you jumped into the deep end :)
<xsacha> :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Bubba_Gump: That's Guidance then... It does not give many options to tune though...
<cpk1> can ls list by type instead fo alphabetically?
<xsacha> guidance-power-manager?
<Bubba_Gump> which parts do you want to tune?
<xsacha> in a konsole
<eilker> intelikey: i have several problems, one of those is this, i run amarok , a small window comes says "updating database" than it closes itself and amarok, but i can run it from console as root, and by right clicking to mp3 than run with amarok. by the way  , in right bottom , "mixer cant be found " , it was ok  before upgrade....
<Arafangion> cpk1: Unfortunately, there isn't really a concept of a file's "type".
<xsacha> extension
<cpk1> well list by dir then file at least
<Arafangion> cpk1: It's part of what made Unix so good for programmers.
<eilker> zorglu_: by the way thanx for your interest
<MilhousePunkRock> Bubba_Gump: Well... When I press Fn-F4, it suspends, but does not wake up again properly. When I choose "suspend" from the powermanager, it suspends and resumes just fine
<zorglu_> eilker: my pleasure
<Arafangion> xsacha: Actually, in Unix, it's more the magic number - the extension is practically irrelevant.
<xsacha> but can you list by extension
<Bubba_Gump> yeah i've noticed that
<Arafangion> xsacha: I don't believe so.
<cpk1> and it obviously knows the difference of extensions which is what I was getting at
<MilhousePunkRock> Arafangion: Files do not even need extensions...
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: You there?
<Arafangion> MilhousePunkRock: Thankyhou for once again providing a clearer version of what I meant :)
<MilhousePunkRock> yw Arafangion :-D
<xsacha> i know that, i often dont use extensions, but i'd like the ones with extensions to be sorted
<Arafangion> xsacha: In the command line, people tend to organize files quite neatly.
<cpk1> yes but ls and ls -h spits it out alphabetically, I would like each color to be with its own color =P
<intelikey> eilker hmmm that would be anoying indeed.  unfortunatly you are out of my range of knowledge there.  i'm still using dapper so i don't have the same system to poke around in.  also i don't often use a gui so i'm not an amarok fan/uesr    sorry i can't help you there.
<Arafangion> xsacha: console file useage tendencies differn considerably to gui file useage tendencies.
<Bubba_Gump> the only files i've which have extensions are the 'designed for windows' ones which i've downloaded from webbys
<xsacha> Arafangion: i use the console
<Bubba_Gump> so i just change them back :)
<cpk1> eilker: you could also ask in #amarok
<Arafangion> xsacha: Put all your C code files into the the relevant src directory, all your html files in to their directories, etc. :)
<xsacha> no, that won't do
<MilhousePunkRock> eilker: A good place to start with your Amarok problem would be to disable the collection update every time it starts
<xsacha> src directory doesn't just have .c, it also has binaries and headers and other misfits
<eilker> <MilhousePunkRock: thanx for this info
<Arafangion> xsacha: If you like, you could either put the binaries into another directory, or simply ignore htem.
<eilker> <cpk1: i was thinking it is releated with os, i didnt think that software problem
<intelikey> has .c .h READMES configs and possavly makefiles
<Arafangion> ls *.{c,cpp,h,hpp}
<MilhousePunkRock> eilker: Or even better, check if "user" has permission to search the folders that are included in Amarok's collection
<xsacha> that's even worse :P
<Arafangion> xsacha: Then write a script to sort it :)  Be a rather decent script to check out a new language, infact.
<cpk1> so you cant make ls list differently besides alphabetically?
<xsacha> using ls|grep c     to get all c/c++ files now, but would prefer a simple organise by extension
<eilker> intelikey: thanx and one suggestion to all, no need to be hurry for edgy
<zorglu_> cpk1: some --sort option exists, look at 'man ls'
<intelikey> eilker k i'll remember that.
<Bubba_Gump> cpk1: i can sort by type in Konq
<xsacha> --sort=-X
<Arafangion> xsacha: Make a script that reads all the files, extracts the ends, shoves it into a dict by extension, then iterate through the dict.
<cpk1> ls --file-type doesnt do it which was my first gues, you can list by date but i dont want that
* MilhousePunkRock also wonders where the setting _tool_  for the KMilo plugin for Laptop specific buttons went...
<intelikey> eilker the ubuntu site seems to indicate that it's far less problematic to do a clean install of edgy than an upgrade to it....   but again i wouldn't know if that's so or not.
<xsacha> ls -X
<xsacha> this does it :)
<cpk1> xsacha: cool! so much nicer to look at =)
<cpk1> its annoying having blue and pink and white all over the place =P
<Arafangion> Nice.
<cpk1> now they are nice organized
<Arafangion> Now why didn't it mention it in the man page?
<xsacha> it did
<xsacha> -X     sort alphabetically by entry extension
<cpk1> it does its under --sort
<cpk1> i must have missed that =X
<cpk1> but hey its late for me!
<intelikey> xsacha not sure what you are shooting for but something like   find /basedir/ -name *.{c,cpp,h,hpp} -exec file '{}' \;                might help you.
<intelikey> again i havent kept up so that may be way off what you want.
<xsacha> just: ls -X :)
<intelikey> johey:  well then try ls -X    :)
<intelikey> xsacha that is.
<intelikey> tab completion error you know. ^
<Arafangion> intelikey: Damn tabs!
<xsacha> yeah.. j and x ;)
* cpk1 looks at his keyboard... "j" and "x" are pretty far away from each other
<intelikey> no i typed oh and hit tab and got a nick...
<xsacha> bitchX eh?
<intelikey> that's what the version said wasn't it.
<xsacha> :( spoofed version?
<intelikey> no it's real.
<intelikey> :)
<xsacha> k
<intelikey> could easily be tho.
<honestpete> !rezolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rezolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<honestpete> !resolution
<zorglu_> me first :)
<intelikey> !rez
<xsacha> mine will say konversation/irssi or some other stupid linux irc client ;) mIRC really ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hmmm that used to be set ....
<honestpete> zorglu_: lol, i'm having probs with the rez, the only option it gives me is the 640*480
<xsacha> i think you mean !res intelikey
<intelikey> could be.
<intelikey> i guess it was.  but i thought it was z
<intelikey> and that's not the same infonode   it gave the  dpkg-recon line in it.
<Grigorgeous> anybody knows what is the  plugin to install for opera broswer to work fine?
<zorglu_> honestpete: i dunno, have no time to acutally help. out of the blue, check your monitor is properly configured
<intelikey> something like   some resolution problems are caused by a misconfigured x-server, try;   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    if that is the case.
<zorglu_> looks like default resolution on low monitor <- honestpete
<rbrunhuber> How can i import rss feeds to akregator from firefox?
<intelikey> that may not be word for word but it's in the neibourhood.
<intelikey> ie
<esben> Grigorgeous: I know nothing about Opera.. but what do you mean? Are you talking about a plugin to Opera?
<Grigorgeous> yes a macromedia plugin
<georgeb> rbrunhuber: in firfox2 at Edit->Preferences there's a tab where you can select an application for the feeds; never tried it though
<esben> Grigorgeous: ok. I don't use either, sorry
<intelikey> gun shoots, gota go
<MilhousePunkRock> Grigorgeous: The Netscape (=Mozilla =Firefox) plugin should work fine
<kraut> moin
<rbrunhuber> georgeb: it does not work. akregator expects cli parameters. But even my script does not work
<MilhousePunkRock> Grigorgeous: In case you have Fx installed and the flash-plugin, just point Opera to the location of it
<di> does anyone know a workaround for the power saving bug? namely, when you choose to switch monitor after 1 minute, after reboot it changes to 1 hour, when choosing 2min it changes to 2 hours. thanks.
<lish> is dapper the newest virsion ?
<honestpete> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slow-motion> hallo
<jende> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<jende> which OOo vesion is the latest available for dappper? Is it 2.0.4 as like as in edgy?
<charlie5> hi ... i'm installing edgy and at the disk partitioning stage ... i'm trying to select /dev/sda1 as the root '/', but when I hit 'continue' ... there is an error saying 'no root filesystem'
<jende> charlie5: on sda1?
<charlie5> jende: the error message doesn't really say ... just 'No root file system'
<charlie5> there is not much room on the sda1, but i have selected re-format, so that shouln;t matter ?
<jende> charlie5: did it reformat anyway?
<charlie5> jende: no, it won't proceed any further ... maybe i need to re-format sda1 in the previous stage ...
<charlie5> though it seems a little odd
<jende> charlie5:yep...anyway I assume that your sda1 is a USB stick. Am I right?
<charlie5> jende: nope :) ... its 1st partition on my main hard drive
* charlie5 is very nervous
<jende> charlie5:don't be nervous
<charlie5> be afraid ? ... ;-)
<jende> charlie5: is there another freaky system installed on your hdd?
<charlie5> ok, i'll try the re-format in the earlier stage ... thanks
<jende> charlie5: like W$?
<charlie5> jende: no, i'm cl;obbering my old dapper OS with edgy
<jende> charlie5: hold on
<jende> charlie5: I'll pastebin you the easy way
<charlie5> jende: much obliged :)
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<arriesp> ola
<jende> charlie5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30268/
<charlie5> jende: thank you
<jende> charlie5: If you proceed like that you'll be done in approx 15mins without any hassles
<charlie5> jende: sounds great :D ... will let you know how it goes
<jende> charlie5: cool ;-)
<charlie5> jende: one last thing ... my current dapper is a fresh install, does it need to be updated before i do the edfy upgrade ?
<jende> charlie5: nope
<grayghost> I installed 6.10 bata a month ago.... is it necessary to upgrade to the final release or is that done automaticaly ?
<charlie5> jende: cheers ... back soon
* charlie5 hopes ;-)
* charlie5 looks a little embarrased ...
<jende> charlie5: why is that?
<charlie5> jende: err, could you repost your pastebin link ... i srta kinda lost it when aborting the eralier install
<jende> charlie5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30268/
<charlie5> jende: thanks again ... sorry for the extra trouble
<jende> charlie5: no worries
<gupta> Can anybody guess why this crontab entry isn't working> 29 19 * * * locate -u -e /tmp -e /proc -e /media -e ~/.opera/cache4
<gupta> The same command works from the shell
<charlie5> mmm, this don't look too good ...
<charlie5> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  -security/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<charlie5> suggests i try apt-get update ... i'll give it a shot
<gupta> This crontab entry work btw > 29 19 * * * touch ~/somefile
<sorush20> are there any child safty programs I can use to filter my internet?
<shentey> hi! did anyone experience problems with icq functionality of kopete under kubuntu?
<zorglu_> shentey: dont know the details but a lot of people reported issue recently
<zorglu_> gupta: in theory it should send email to root about the result, you may check what does it say
<zorglu_> sorush20: good question :)
<gupta> email as in ?
<shentey> @zorglu_: thanks for the info, i'm glad it is an issue already
<zorglu_> gupta: ?
<zorglu_> shentey: you may get more details on #kopete
<sorush20> zorglu_: do you mean that you were also unable to find any such programs
<zorglu_> sorush20: im not aware of any, but googling right now, as it is a 'good aquestion' :)
<charlie5> there is a '-' in front of my updates and security entries as shown by adept ... is that normal ?
<zorglu_> sorush20: http://www.pcbypaul.com/software/squid.html seems to be a free solution
<vandenoever> i'm trying my webcam, but the image is gray, any idea on how to fix that?
<zorglu_> sorush20: http://www.linspire.com/surfsafe_msn_compare.php <- this one is not, dont even known if it is available on ubuntu
<zorglu_> sorush20: apparently there is nothing obvious
<zorglu_> heard yesterday that vista a very good one tho :)
<jende> zorglu_: have you an idea what grub error code 20 means?
<zorglu_> 20 : Multiboot kernel must be loaded before modules This error is returned if the module load command is used before loading a Multiboot kernel. It only makes sense in this case anyway, as GRUB has no idea how to communicate the presence of such modules to a non-Multiboot-aware kernel. <- fromhttp://www.suselinuxsupport.de/wikka.php?wakka=Gruberrors
* zorglu_ is a googling machine :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy All!
<zorglu_> vandenoever: wild guessing, a driver issue, have you tried 'dmesg' ?
<vandenoever> zorglu_: yes, the cam's recognized properl
<vandenoever> pwc Registered as /dev/video0
<zorglu_> vandenoever: have you tried different viewer ?
<vandenoever> i tried kopete and camgrab
<vandenoever> can't install xawtv
<zorglu_> there are mplayer and vlc too
<zorglu_> it is just in case one viewer init v4l differently than the other
<vandenoever> zorglu_: i'll have a look at those
<zorglu_> on a preivous install, i add to launch vlc twice before it got the picture
<KennyTheFreak> Anyone knows the Mac OS X x86 project? insanenlymac.com? could anyone upload it somewhere? the torrents are slow like HELL
<vandenoever> zorglu_: mad
<zorglu_> KennyTheFreak: well this is offtopic, moreover this is illegal. so lets avoid discussing that here
<KennyTheFreak> kk
<BluesKaj> KennyTheFreak, besides, this is a Linux room ...go join a mac chat
<KennyTheFreak> hhehe
<KennyTheFreak> :P
<vandenoever> zorglu_: vlc is also gray (2nd time too)
<zorglu_> hmm no real idea
<zorglu_> are you in the 'video' user group ?
<zorglu_> my last idea :)
<vandenoever> zorglu_: i think is more a driver issue, i probably need a setting
<vandenoever> zorglu_: the signal from the cam is gray, i do have access
<zorglu_> yep more likely, before the pwc driver came with a tool for that
<zorglu_> i dont remember the name
<vandenoever> pwcset, yes, i can look for that
<vandenoever> mplayer gives me a green video ...
<BluesKaj> anyone use quicktime in their media
<BluesKaj> ?
<Electrolyte> Is there any way to auto-login with Kubuntu Edgy?
<Electrolyte> The option in System Settings has been removed since Dapper :?
<Electrolyte> :/*
<Dr_Willis> Electrolyte:  kdm has that option i recall.
<Electrolyte> Ah, do I simple run kdm as root then?
<Electrolyte> simply*
<Dr_Willis> you may need to use that 'administrator' mode button in the kdm config tool
<Dr_Willis> the silly admin mode button tends to get hidden on my systems due to the wundows being small. i gotto resize them to get it to be seen
<Electrolyte> Well in User Management I can't see anything for auto-login/.
<Dr_Willis> kcontrol --> system admin -> login manager
<Dr_Willis> look in the right place. :)
<Electrolyte> Didn't know kcontrol worked since Kubuntu uses something else :/
<dude_> hi guys !
<Dr_Willis> it does? heh - they all edit the same config fules
<Electrolyte> Dr_Willis - yeah, but Login Manager doesn't exist in the System Settings panel.
<Electrolyte> I'm gonna replace System Settings with KControl instead.
<Dr_Willis> i just put that applet on the taskbar to get to stuff mainly
<BluesKaj> Electrolyte, how?
<Electrolyte> Change the command behind the icon :P
<zorglu_> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0:width=640:height=480:noaudio -vf-add pp=hb:a/vb:a,hqdn3d,mirror <- maouaou some fun with a webcam, all is in the filter :) the mirror is nice for webcam and the denoiser too :)
<BluesKaj> which icon?
<Electrolyte> System Settings in the KDE menu.
<Dr_Willis> zorglu_:  i like to set my webcam where i am upside down. :)
<BluesKaj> mthe only way I know to access kcontrol is thru the "run command"
<Electrolyte> BluesKaj: Simple change the command on the System Settings icon in the KDE menu to "kcontrol".
<Electrolyte> Simply*
<mortiis> i'm having a fx 2.0 flash problem, whenever i try to view a site with flash content, it crashes and gives me "The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'"
<zorglu_> Dr_Willis: :)
<BluesKaj> ok Electrolyte
<Dr_Willis> 'add applet to panel' --> 'settings' --> there ya go a nice icon/menu
<ironfrog1y> Any idea why Konversation, after updating to edgy, is unable to connect to freenode, although irssi has no trouble? I get "[09:36]  [Error]  Connection to Server  lost: operation is not supported. Trying to reconnect." from Konversation
<Dr_Willis> somthung i feel should be on the panel by default. ;0 along with a konsole button. heh
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: is systemsettings pretty much the same?
<gnomefreak> mortiis: its a known bug. there are a few workarounds for it. if you give me a minute ill see if i can find them
<Dr_Willis> ironfrog1y:  try some different servers? they may be using different servers and having some server issues.
<mortiis> gnomefreak, great, thanks!
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: konsole has a panel applet i thought to the right of the little computer icon ont he left
<BluesKaj> it is syssettings in a different form - konk
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  not that ive seen.. i just had to add it for my new user i made. :)
<ironfrog1y> Dr_Willis: im not really sure how. i dont specify any server, just irc.freenode.net and whatever rotation i get. ive tried a couple times and it should try a random server each time, no?
<Dr_Willis> ironfrog1y:  the last few days ive beenhaving issues connecting also.. changed servers and it helped.
<Dr_Willis> could try a single server like niven, or whatever.  on each
<zorglu_> host irc.freenode.org <- to get a list of server
<gnomefreak> mortiis: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/62988  theres a workaround or 2 in there
<mortiis> gnomefreak, thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<BluesKaj> I'd just like to put kcontrol in the kicker ..how is that done ?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  just make an icon forit.
<BluesKaj> already have sys settings in the panel
<Dr_Willis> or use that 'settings' applet in kicker..
<Dr_Willis> it gives shortcuts to the control-applets
<Dr_Willis> looks like a little wrench. :0
<Dr_Willis> and is top menu item is 'controlcenter'
<mortiis> gnomefreak, found a workaround :)
<wilman_> anyone using irssi?
<wilman_> q
<dennister> g'day all
<BluesKaj> I use it sometimes, wilman_
<BluesKaj> irssi works ok
<dennister> are any edgy users in here today who have a hauppauge wintv 250 tuner working?
<ehird> Hmm what's KDE's default font setting
<ehird> new apps suddenly have tiny fonts
<ehird> Using sans-serif 9pt
<fdoving> wilman: i use irssi.
<dennister> hi fdoving :_
<fdoving> hi dennister.
<ehird> hellooo
<dennister> u have edgy, right?
<fdoving> yes
<BluesKaj> dennister, I'm using TVTime , due to the fact that my ATI tvwonder card runs on it
<BluesKaj> gotta go audio direct tho
<dennister> i'm having a problem with the latest nvidia drivers and my tuner...absolutely no distro seems to work with my tuner (pretty standard one) since nvdia removed dga support
<ehird> it's 10pt isn't it
<BluesKaj> dennister, i think TVTime supports nvidia
<dennister> supposedly they all do...but no matter which tvapp i use, i get the dga error and no signal
<BluesKaj> have you tried TVTime ?
<dennister> it's the nvidia people's doing...lots of complaints in the nv forums...yes, i've tried tvtime
<BluesKaj> ok
<dennister> and xawtv, and motv, and vdr...
<ehird> after exporting a var with bash how do i make it stick across all sessions and even on apps not launched via terminal
<dennister> what's the kernel for edgy again?
<dennister> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<fdoving> ehird: you must restart the applications. If you want global environment variables, put them in /etc/environment
<jende> dennister: 2.6.17
<dennister> thx jende; I have a decision to make and am having some troubles with it
<jende> fdoving: howdy
<ehird> what's the /etc/enviroment syntax
<fdoving> hi jende.
<ehird> I need to export DEBUG_DONT_SPAWN_FETCHES=1
<jende> dennister: what prob?
<jende> fdoving: how are ya?
<fdoving> ehird: VARIABLE=value
<delusions> hi, i'm using dapper 6.06, i want to know why my system waits about 5-15 seconds while "mounting root partition", how can i learn ?
<dennister> jende: like which installation to try next, which release, etc
<jende> dennister: i woould give edgy a go...it's a beauty of a system
<jende> dennister: eventhough easy to upgrade
<jende> dennister: that's all you have to do: -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30268/
<ehird> fdoving: do i need to restart now? >.>
<dennister> i'll go clean install...i'm just nervous about the ivtv drivers problem...and even IF i get the ivtv drivers compiled properly there's little chance i can get the tuner working without dga support for a proper output
<fdoving> ehird: logout should be enought. unless you need the system services to know about this variable.
<jende> dennister: okay...with your TV prob I'm definitely noot a good helper, sorry
<jende> noot=not
<ehird> ig uess
<dennister> no jende, u have helped :)
<jende> dennister: great ;-)
<jende> !ivtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> BluesKaj: how are ya?
<jende> BluesKaj: !Ping
<BluesKaj> hi jende...I'm fine , and how're you ?
<Trollinator> does boost.org work for you?
<BluesKaj> trying to setup quicktime
<jende> BluesKaj: kinda dead, had to chop some trees yesterday
<BluesKaj> bummer for the trees :(
<jende> BluesKaj: ah well, they had to be chopped. And then again I like to have it warm in the house
<BluesKaj> I have a large maple that will ahve to be trimmed waaaay back one of these days
<jende> BluesKaj: esp in autumn and winter
<BluesKaj> ahh burn wood eh ?
<jende> BluesKaj: yep - no oil, no gas
<dennister> omg!!! r the proper ivtv drivers compiled with edgy?
<dennister> is looking at mythedgy docs
<ehird> DEBUG_DONT_SPAWN_FETCHES=1
<ehird> is there a way to get /etc/enviroment to work without logging out?
<frank_> I'm having a strange issue: In kubuntu dapper, I'm running firefox 1.5 and mythtranscode at the same time. mythtranscode uses up all my CPU. when mythtranscode runs at nice=19, firefox is responsive and working fine. when mythtranscode runs at nice=17 (the default), firefox is so slow it's not usable. All the other programs run fine. Any ideas.
<wilman> how to open several irc channels in irssi
<wilman> several windows
<ehird> wilman: it's pretty obvious
<ehird> then /window <number>
<ehird> err
<ehird> /join #channel
<ehird> then /window <number>
<dennister> can anyone tell me if ivtv drivers are precompiled with edgy on i386?
<wilman> ok
<frank_> dennister: not sure... I had to compile my own in dapper. Never tried edgy
<frank_> ... I think
<dennister> did u ever get them working frank? I tried, but failed miserably
<dutchy> I cant find how to add a 'show desktop' button to the panel, can anyone help me do this if it is possible?
<frank_> dennister: yeah mine are working. what card do you have?
<dennister> I spent days and weeks getting lamp server and desktop working, but couldn't get the ivtv drivers compiled
<dennister> i've got a hauppauge wintv 250
<Trollinator> Right-click on the panel and search for yourself. it's noch that hard to find.
<Trollinator> does boost.org work for you?
<lupine_85> is the kernel module called ivtv?
<dennister> but i was also struggling to get em working on 64-bit system, and i think i'll try the i386 this time, if i decide to try again with edgy
<dude_> hi guys
<dude_> need some hepl
<lupine_85> I can't find a module called ivtv in edgy
<dude_> need some help
<dennister> frank, i'm not registered
<frank23> dennister: Yeah I had to screw around with them to get it working
<dennister> thx lupine
<dude_> my kaffeine won't open
<frank23> dennister: go to  to #frank23
<Trollinator> kaffeine sucks anyway..
<johey> After upgrading to Edgy, Kopete doesn't want to let me log in to ICQ anymore. Is that a known problem, or is it most likely me?
<Trollinator> johey: known bug
<bobulatorm>  hey there im trying to get kubuntu to install on a HP pavillion. when i try and run the install CD, it just starts loading the kernel and then resets the computer. any ideas why? ta!
<Trollinator> wait a minute, i can tell you fixed kopete pacakges.
<johey> Trollinator: Ah oki. No current workaround?
<dude_> Trollinator: any suggestion?
<abattoir> bobulatorm: try booting in the 'safe mode'
<bobulatorm> yeah tried that, same deal
<johey> Trollinator: Ah. Oki. :)
<Trollinator> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-dapper/
<johey> Trollinator: Is that an apt repository or should I dpkg install it?
<abattoir> bobulatorm: wait, this is right after you hit enter, at the boot prompt?
<Trollinator> *sigh* why don't you see for yourself`
<bobulatorm> abattoir: after i hit enter, it starts loading the /casper/ type stuff, goes to a blank screen then resets
<Trollinator> kmplayer is better than kaffine (IMO)
<Trollinator> kaffeine*
<ehird> how would I change Use A Different Mail Client to use GMail
<abattoir> bobulatorm: hmm, media is clean, i guess you can't run the cd checker tool as well?
<abattoir> *media is clean?
<bobulatorm> nope :(
<Trollinator> does boost.org work for you?
<Bubba_Gump> is frostwire a good p2p client?
<ehird> Bubba_Gump: no
<fdoving> johey: that is not an apt repository. as the files will disappear once the fix is in the repositories.
<Bubba_Gump> ehird: what is?
<johey> Trollinator: Because I don't really know how an apt repository looks like. Thanks anyway.
<abattoir> bobulatorm: press 'Esc', it should take you to a 'boot:' prompt
<bobulatorm> it gets as far as "Uncompressing linux - botting the kernel" then resets
<johey> fdoving: Oki, thanks!
<Trollinator> johey: you owe me a favor... tell me if boost.org works for you
<bobulatorm> yup, ok
<abattoir> bobulatorm: i think you should enter linux and hit enter, wait i'll confirm
<gemidjy> any1 Kaffeine 0.8.2 for dapper ?
<johey> Trollinator: Is boost.org an apt repository? Just kidding.. Yep, I can access it via http.
<Trollinator> damn!
<Trollinator> lol
<ubuntu_> nabend
<Trollinator> it doesn't work for me :(
<Trollinator> ubuntu_: falsche Sprache...
<ehird> boost.org doesn't work for m
<ehird> e
<antonio_> hi all
<Trollinator> hm, so it's not just me :)
<ubuntu_> hello
<antonio_> it's my first time here
<Trollinator> antonio_: so... what?
<chrivers> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<abattoir> bobulatorm: this is the live cd? or the alternate one?
<bobulatorm> live
<ehird> where do i stop kubuntu resuming current session
<antonio_> indeed i'm a newbie in ubuntu world
<ehird> on bootup
<Trollinator> antonio_: so... what?
<chrivers> ehird: what do you mean?
<bobulatorm> recklon i should give the alternate a go?
<ehird> chrivers: on bootup kubuntu loads apps i had loaded
<holibanum> its my first usage
<chrivers> ehird: there's a "restore session on startup" option in kde
<ehird> chrivers: but where
<Bubba_Gump> you're right, frostwire is pretty naff
<chrivers> ehird: you can change it in the kde control panel somewher
<Bubba_Gump> any ideas for better file sharing?
<holibanum> installation 90 per cent compleeted
<ehird> chrivers: my questions was where!
<ehird> *sigh*
<johey> Trollinator: Guess what. Kopete now works with ICQ. :D
<Trollinator> gee, i can't believe it.
<Trollinator> *rolleyes* ;(
<Trollinator> ;9
<Trollinator> ;)
<Trollinator> ah, dammit
<Trollinator> i can't type :(
<ehird> /etc/enviroment does NOT work
<skript> I'm currently installing kubuntu... I'm at the 'prepare mount points' step...  when I use the default mount points (/media/hda1...) for NTFS partitions, the installer isn't going to erase/format them, is it ?
<ehird> "DEBUG_DONT_SPAWN_FETCHES=1" in /etc/enviroment = mysql admin still crashes
<ehird> but it works with export in terminal then running mysql-admin from it
<ehird> weird works now
<abattoir> bobulatorm: hmm, sorry, vmware is not loading up, so i can't test it... my guess is that the cd wasn't burnt properly
<bobulatorm> ive tried it with a proper pressed one too :(
<bobulatorm> and with a known working one
<abattoir> bobulatorm: hmm, that's weird
<abattoir> bobulatorm: have you tried the alternate cd?
<abattoir> (but that loads the kernel in a similar fashion too, from what i've seen)
<SHRIKEE> skript i believe the default formats the whole drive
<bobulatorm> nope, downloading it now
<bobulatorm> any other boot options?
<bobulatorm> im guessing its a kernel thing?
<bobulatorm> i thought linux24 was a 2.4 kernel but tis not working
<abattoir> bobulatorm: linux24?
<bobulatorm> as in, at the boot prompt
<josh_> i can't play high definition wmv videos
<zerak> do one have to disable the tvcard to get the sound to work, my sound is out and i know it some time past worked
<BluesKaj> zerak, you shouldn't need to
<zerak> BluesKaj i hope not, do you got any suggestion ?
<BluesKaj> check your drivers ...have you updated your desktop (KDE) or your OS ?
<zerak> BluesKaj i remembered that there was some command to test the sound system (there are many but a specifik program), used it yesterday and got file not found error or something
<dude_> pls help
<zerak> all but those who replaces other programs, i have to tell it to replace but havent done so since i dont know what i would be doing
<BluesKaj> check Kmix , make sure it's installed
<bayer> is there a way to verify all packages on my system - similar to rpm -V ?
<zerak> got it right down there in the corner, it shows 2 kinds, the soundblaster live 24 or as it say ca0106
<dude_> pls help me on my kaffeine player
<zerak> and another
<josh_> ok i'm going to go install windows xp
<josh_> cuz vista is good, but bad for gaming
<dude_> abattoir: are you busy?
<josh_> how do i reinstall grub?
<BluesKaj> soundblaster is your soundcard ...kmix is the program that controls the sound volume and inputs
<abattoir> dude_: why?
<LeeJunFan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dude_> abattoir: kaffeine is busted, it won't open
<BluesKaj> !Kmix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kmix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> thanks
<zerak> i know, but alsa use CA0106 as the name for  <=> soundblaster live! 24 bit
<BluesKaj> KMix
<BluesKaj> !KMix
<zerak> and Kmix shows the information that alsa tells it
<abattoir> dude_: what did you do when it last ran? was it closed properly?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KMix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NicksteLAptop> Hey all
<abattoir> dude_: try 'killall kaffeine', tell me if there is any output in a terminal
<NicksteLAptop> Can one compile code from the live cd?
<dude_> abattoir: nothing, i just played a video then closed it
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abattoir> NicksteLAptop: sure, but you'll need to install extra packages
<NicksteLAptop> such as?
<apokryphos> NicksteLAptop: check the FAQ
<abattoir> NicksteLAptop: what are you trying to compile?
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<dude_> abattoir: no output
<NicksteLAptop> kismit  :)
<vandenoever> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<vandenoever>  'Kubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)'
<vandenoever> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<vandenoever> how can i avoid this?
<abattoir> dude_: hmm, then it isn't running, try 'kaffeine' in a terminal... see what it says
<apokryphos> vandenoever: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD line
<apokryphos> vandenoever: then save it, and sudo apt-get update
<vandenoever> apokryphos: thanks!
<abattoir> NicksteLAptop: you mean kismEt?
<joserocha> I'm trying tou use the Java EE package. But I'm having problems in execute update-java-alternative. Could someone help me? I'm using kubuntu edgy.
<NicksteLAptop> that one! :)
<abattoir> NicksteLAptop: install build-essential
<dude_> abattoir: its running : ), what happened?
<NicksteLAptop> abattoir: what is build-essential?
<georgeb> joserocha: try running sudo update-alternatives --config java
<abattoir> NicksteLAptop: it's a meta package which pulls down the most common stuff needed for compiling packages...make sure you have additional kismet dependencies, if any, installed
<abattoir> !b-e | NicksteLAptop
<ubotu> NicksteLAptop: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zerak> I thought Edgy was a sharp version, seems more as a beta
<josh_> yeah really eh
<kuto2> hmm odd when one is better than the other
<dude_> abattoir: its running : ), what happened?
<zerak> dapper gave me network problem, edgy gives sound problem
<josh_> i was gonna go amd64 too
<josh_> that would have been a mistake
<abattoir> dude_: close it, and try launching it from kmenu(or wherever you were trying to launch it from before), see if it works from there now
<dude_> abattoir: ya, its working, but what happened?
<abattoir> dude_: don't know ;)
<dude_> abattoir: ok, thanks
<abattoir> dude_: could be PEBKAC too ;)
<kuto2> kde icons are cool
<kuto2> atleast in my version
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys, whats a valid theme type coz my files are gone quite small and the description is gone white and i cannot see anythin what they are called
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i nee to change this in order to do some work
<kuto2> how do i beryl in kde?
<dude_> abattoir: PEBKAC
<abattoir> Th3_Cr0up13R: there are different 'themes types' what do you exactly mean?
<abattoir> !beryl | kuto2
<ubotu> kuto2: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Th3_Cr0up13R>  i mean i tried to change the theme from what i already got
<Th3_Cr0up13R> well , the exact actions were
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i donwloaded some themes from kde-look
<abattoir> Th3_Cr0up13R: you want to switch back to the default one?
<joserocha> I tried. But I didn't install the java-sun by the apt-get. I had installed the sun package for EE earlier. Do I have to install the java-sun anyway? Cannot I use the earlier installation?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> unziped them to a folder
<abattoir> Th3_Cr0up13R: which 'theme' is this exactly, kde can be 'themed' in a lot of ways
<Th3_Cr0up13R> system settings/appearence/
<dude_> abattoir: can you pls look at this error, im always getting this message when im using terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30281/
<kuto2> brb
<Th3_Cr0up13R> well im on default oo
<vandenoever> is there a package i need to compile stuff with cmake? i've already build-essentials
<Th3_Cr0up13R> now
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but its still the same
<Th3_Cr0up13R> the names on the files are white
<abattoir> !baddevice | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: If you are getting errors similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Th3_Cr0up13R> cannot see any of it the background is white
<abattoir> Th3_Cr0up13R: you'd need to change the colours then, choose the colours module
<abattoir> Th3_Cr0up13R: it'd be helpful if you actually say which 'theme', or give me a link
<dude_> abattoir: k copy, tnx
<skript> great... looks like im gonna have to dload the 'alternate install cd' JUST because i don't want grub in my MBR... one *simple* option missing and I'm forced to downloading a whole new iso image... :(
<vandenoever> Riddell: is there a package i need to compile stuff with cmake? i've already build-essentials
<georgeb> Th3_Cr0up13R: Kmenu -> Settings -> Appearance -> Colours and play around :)
<abattoir> !info cmake
<ubotu> cmake: A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4980 kB, installed size 12028 kB
<abattoir> vandenoever: ^^^ ??
<vandenoever> abattoir: yes, i've installed it
<vandenoever> but cmake tells me
<vandenoever> MESSAGE The C compiler "gcc" is not able to compile a simple test program.
<vandenoever> It fails with the following output:
<vandenoever>  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> The theme is the kde-default
<vandenoever> i do have gcc and g++
<Th3_Cr0up13R> the blue and white one
<Th3_Cr0up13R> well the color scheme is the kde default
<loran> where is grub to be installed
<dude_> abattoir: i dont wanna edit my xorg
<dude_> :)
<abattoir> dude_: it's nothing major, you can just ignore that error
<dude_> abattoir: it might crash again :)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> as for the theme it doesnt matter which one i use it will still not change
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i changed the colors
<abattoir> vandenoever: sorry, try asking at #kubuntu-devel maybe someone there can answer you, if they are around
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but it still doesnt ork
<vandenoever> abattoir: ok, thanks
<dude_> abattoir: so whats that error message?
<abattoir> dude_: no, the X error is completely unrelated to kaffeine not starting, X looks for a Wacom device (a tablet), since it can't find it, it complains
<loran> i'm installing kubuntu edgy and need to know where to install grub
<josh_> it installs by itself
<dude_> abattoir: ohh ok...:) tnx
<abattoir> dude_: as i said, you can edit xorg.conf if you don't want to see it, but you can safely ignore it too
<dude_> abattoir: k
<abattoir> loran: do you have other operating systems?
<loran> no
<abattoir> loran: then on the MBR
<dude_> abattoir: how many distro are you using?
<loran> i took xp off
<abattoir> dude_: only kubuntu, i386 and amd64
<loran> grub to be installed to hd0 is this correct?
<dude_> abattoir: have you tried suse
<LeeJunFan> well if not for a misbehaving pci port the sound card was plugged into, my 7 yr old's install of kubuntu would have went pretty flawles.
<LeeJunFan> s/flawles/flawless
<abattoir> loran: yes, that's correct
<abattoir> dude_: yes, i have
<loran> i tried that and it didn't work
<loran> i formatted the drive using the install formatter
<abattoir> loran: you are using the alternate cd right?
<loran> live cd
<abattoir> loran: hmm, what other options are there?
<marco> anybody can help me?
<marco> how can I put the cd-rom drive in my repositories?
<loran> you can click on the blue underlined text that says (hd0) and change the location but I don't know where to
<abattoir> marco: put the cdrom into the drive and run 'apt-cdrom add' in a terminal
<marco> and that will add it automatically to my repositories?
<abattoir> loran: what is the disk layout, what are the other partitions?
<abattoir> marco: yes, it'll scan the cd for packages and add it to sources.list
<ricanelite> Hello all!!! I'm using Edgy and where can I get gnuetlla, I think thats how you spell it
<marco> ok
<abattoir> marco: 'man apt-cdrom' should give you more info
<marco> I try now
<abattoir> ricanelite: you want a 'client' for gnutella?
<abattoir> !apollon
<ubotu> apollon: KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5 (edgy), package size 444 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<loran> There are 3 partitions and they were all formatted
<ricanelite> I use to use gnetellas
<ricanelite> i guess a client
<abattoir> ricanelite: try apollon
<kuto2> adept is cool
<ricanelite> where can I download it from?
<abattoir> ricanelite: it is a client for gnutella(limewire), FastTrack(Kazaa) and OpenFT
<abattoir> ricanelite: first enable universe(and multiverse)
<abattoir> !universe | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<borja> hi
<borja> when i sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop i get a black screen
<borja> and cannot do anything
<abattoir> ricanelite: then search for apollon in adept, and install it
<borja> nothing
<borja> im trying to install the nvidia beta drivers
<borja> but cannot stop kdm and type
<borja> anny suggestions?
<kuto2> how do i enable xgl guys
<abattoir> !xgl | kuto2
<ubotu> kuto2: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ricanelite> alright thanks alot
<loran> hda1 hda2 and hda5
<abattoir> borja: have you tried switching to another virtual terminal?
<marco> no
<marco> it deoesen't worl
<marco> work
<ricanelite> what is your thoughts on Edgy??
<marco> it doesen't add my cd rom drive to the repos
<marco> I need to install the newest version of Openoffice on my computer
<abattoir> loran: hmm, do you want to try installing it manually?
<marco> but I cannot
<borja> abattoir: whats that
<borja> ctrl alt f1?
<abattoir> borja: what's what?
<marco> well, if I try apt-get it gives me some error
<loran> yes but i don't understand some terms
<abattoir> borja: oh yeah, yes
<marco> like the package is incomplete
<abattoir> borja: tried that?
<borja> ill try it now
<borja> ill come back and tell u the result
<borja> thanks
<abattoir> marco: did you run apt-get update?
<marco> and if I try from adept it breapks
<marco> yes
<marco> of course
<marco> nothing changed
<marco> I can try downloading the .tar file from the website but once unzipped all I get is a bunch of .rdm files
<marco> or something like that
<abattoir> marco: is there a new entry in sources.list?
<marco> no
<marco> no new entries
<abattoir> marco: did you run it w/ sudo?
<marco> yes
<dude_> abottoir: new error message, i already fixed the 168 error, now its 169 - X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<abattoir> dude_: both are similar...
<abattoir> dude_: same cause
<marco> I try to add this to my repos deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060806.1)] / dapper main restricted
<mc__> how to set up static networking?
<marco> what do u think?
<ehird> how do you make a symlink
<ricanelite> okay, I just finish installing Apollon and when I open it up it says Where is your giFT?
<abattoir> marco: sure, if it doesn't work you can always remove it
<mc__> ehird: ln -s source target
<mc__> ricanelite: sudo apt-get install gift
<ricanelite> thank you
<marco> no
<abattoir> ricanelite: gift wasn't installed?
<marco> it still doesen't let me install openoffice
<georgeb> marco: what's the error ?
<teller> hi
<marco> it breaks in adept, like there is a crash in the language support and the files
<marco> and apt-get says the same
<SHRIKEE> bugger
<abattoir> marco: wait, let me try
<ricanelite> nah it install
<ricanelite> now Apollon is open and it is trying to establish a connection
<abattoir> ricanelite: make sure you have gift plugins installed too
<teller> Konqueror doesn't seem to work with Google maps.
<teller> Does anyone know of a workaround ?
<ricanelite> where can I check for that?
<abattoir> ricanelite: gnutella plugin was installed?
<ricanelite> I have to see?
<ricanelite> Where can I check that out?
<abattoir> teller: try changin the User Agent to Firefox
<abattoir> ricanelite: does it say Gnutella next to OpenFT ?
<georgeb> marco: try sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update ; and try to install after that
<abattoir> ricanelite: in the main 'Connection' window(iirc)
<marco> what does sudo apt-get clean does?
<linuxcore> ciao a tutti
<linuxcore> qualcuno pu darmi una mano?
<georgeb> marco: clean  clears  out  the  local  repository  of  retrieved  package  files
<loca|host> I want to install a free internet navigation computer, i would like to only get firefox and a cups configuration for a local printer in it, nothing else, what do you suggest me ?
<ricanelite> I just finish installing Gift, and when I open Apollon again i get the same message could not locate your gift please select the path to your gift like /.../share/gift
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<linuxcore> grazie
<linuxcore> good evenig
<abattoir> prego
<ricanelite> and if I click on Okay and then a window opens that is select folder
<linuxcore> thank's
<abattoir> ricanelite: close apollon
<abattoir> ricanelite: and run gift-setup in a terminal(konsole)
<ricanelite> okay
<abattoir> ricanelite: choose the default for most options(except the first one)
<teller> abattoir: thanks, I'll do that
<ricanelite> type sudo run gift-setup
<abattoir> teller: wait, what did i tell you? :P
<abattoir> teller: oh the UA fix ok
<abattoir> ricanelite: not sure if sudo is necessary
<teller> abattoir: the UA fix doesn't work, I'm afraid.
<marco> still nothing
<abattoir> teller: it works fine here in 3.5.5
<teller> I still have some error message about the zoom level being wrong (which it isn't.
<teller> abattoir: I'll check my version
<teller> abattoir: I have 3.5.2
<marco> conflict with the files language-support-en and language-support-us
<abattoir> teller: i think it should work there as well
<marco> which I cannot cancel
<ricanelite> ok
<ricanelite> which one i select? it says /main/setup [0]  and the default : 0
<jeroenvrp> how to hide or disable the 'hibernate computer' button, when I log off in kde?
<marco> georgeb....what should I do now?
<Shan`> how do i shut down X?
<marco> can I install it manually?
<Shan`> thru console?
<georgeb> marco: what exactly do you want to install ? what package do you select ?
<jeroenvrp> Shan`: sudo /etc/init.d kdm stop[
<jeroenvrp> Shan`: sudo /etc/init.d kdm stop
<Shan`> thanx
<marco> openoffice.org
<Bubba_Gump> :))
<marco> I know there is a downloadable .tar file on the website
<marco> but once I open it there is just a bunch of Rdm or something like that files
<marco> no .deb files or anything
<georgeb> marco: rpm=redhat packet manager; same as debs but mainly for RH systems (other distros can also use them)
<marco> rpm files
<georgeb> marco: can you paste the full output ?
<georgeb> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<marco> the full output of what?
<ricanelite> i think the servers might be down, because im assuming i have everything right for Apollon but it is still not connecting
<Shan`> i just installed BitchX using Adept
<ricanelite> and im trying to head over to the gift site and the website is not coming up
<Shan`> where does it install it?
<dude_> what is this error message:? /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 : : No such file or directory
<georgeb> marco: of sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<abattoir> Shan`: you mean in the menu?
<Shan`> no
<Shan`> if i need to launch it thru console
<marco> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<abattoir> bitchx doesn't work?
<marco> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<marco> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo pu voler
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<marco> dire che  stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se
<marco> si sta usando la distribuzione "unstable", che alcuni pacchetti
<dude_> abattoir: QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout <--- what is this?
<marco> richiesti non sono ancora stati creati o rimossi da incoming.
<marco> Poich  stata richiesta solo una singola operazione  molto facile che
<abattoir> dude_: where do you get it?
<marco> il pacchetto semplicemente non sia installabile, si consiglia
<marco> di inviare un "bug report" per tale pacchetto.
<marco> Le seguenti informazioni possono aiutare a risolvere la situazione:
<abattoir> Shan`: bitchx in a terminal doesn't work?
<marco> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<marco>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb: Dipende: openoffice.org-common (>= 2.0.3) ma 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 sta per essere installato oppure
<abattoir> !paste | marco
<ubotu> marco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<marco>                                       language-support-en ma non sta per essere installato
<Shan`> jeroenvrp sudo /etc/init.d kdm stop = command not found
<dude_> abattoir: every time i run an application
<marco>                              Va in conflitto: openoffice.org-core (< 2.0.3) ma 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 sta per essere installato
<marco>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-us: Dipende: openoffice.org-common (>= 2.0.3) ma 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 sta per essere installato oppure
<marco>                                       language-support-en ma non sta per essere installato
<marco>                              Va in conflitto: openoffice.org-core (< 2.0.3) ma 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 sta per essere installato
<marco>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-za: Dipende: openoffice.org-common (>= 2.0.3) ma 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 sta per essere installato oppure
<marco>                                       language-support-en ma non sta per essere installato
<marco>                              Va in conflitto: openoffice.org-core (< 2.0.3) ma 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 sta per essere installato
<marco>   openoffice.org-l10n-ko: Va in conflitto: openoffice.org-core (< 2.0.3) ma 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 sta per essere installato
<abattoir> Shan`: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<marco> E: Pacchetto non integro
<abattoir> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> marco: please do not paste in the channel, use a pastebin service.
<abattoir> marco: please don't paste here
<jeroenvrp> Shan`: when you do a ls /etc/init.d > is there something there
<marco> ok, sorry
<marco> where u want me to paste it
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Sorry, just walked up to the computer
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> Shan`: there is no space b/w init.d and kdm, there is a /
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Hawkwind> marco: pastebin
<marco> I can give u my hotmail account so we can chat there
<dude_> abattoir: every time i run an application, i get this error, i already fixed 168 an 169 error: "/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 : : No such file or directory, QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout
<abattoir> Hawkwind: no problem, he wasn't causing any trouble, but was flooding a lot :(
<marco> don't know how to use pastebin
<Shan`> kk
<marco> :(
<apokryphos> marco: go to the link above
<apokryphos> post your paste there, and then produce the link in here
<Shan`> thanx abattoir
<teller> abattoir: ok, I'll make do with FF in the meantime, thanks
<abattoir> dude_: where do you get that?
<abattoir> teller: ok :(
<dude_> abattoir: every time i run an application in the console
<abattoir> dude_: hmm, it could be harmless... did you get those before?
<marco> ok, pasted...and now?
<abattoir> marco: give the link here
<abattoir> marco: and most probably, few of us would understand it
<marco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30285/
<marco> I can translate for u
<dude_> abattoir: just a few days ago
<marco> I am deeply sorry with everybody, I didn't know about pastebin.... :( excuse me...
<abattoir> marco: no problem :)
<marco> thx
<abattoir> dude_: you can ignore it if it isn't causing any issues
<Hawkwind> marco: No worries.  We all did it at some point and didn't know either.  Now you know :)
<dude_> abattoir: ok,
<dude_> abattoir: it just annoys me.. :)
<abattoir> dude_: try running amarok in a terminal ;)
<noelvisagie> hello all
<dude_> abattoir: no error
<abattoir> dude_: no, i meant the flood of output you get ;)
<dude_> abattoir: when i run amarok, there's no error but when i run kaffeine, it gives me that message
<f> salut
<f> hi
<f> i just installed kubuntu on a computer of a friend, i can't get amarok playing music
<abattoir> dude_: just checked, i get it too, so it's either a problem w/ the packaging, or w/ the coding, i suspect the latter... not much you can do ;)
<abattoir> f: mp3?
<georgeb> marco: there's a problem with the repo; on the cd you have version 2.0.2: openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb: Dipende: openoffice.org-common (>= 2.0.3) ma 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1
<josh_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marco> so? what I have to do?
<abattoir> f: or any music at all?
<f> ok forgot, now we have sound...
<dude_> abattoir: i'll just close my eyes everytime i run kaffeine hehehe : )
<f> but we haven't mp3
<marco> any solution dor that?
<georgeb> marco: use the pastebin to paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ; you should setup a online repository
<abattoir> dude_: or run it from a menu, katapult is nice :)
<georgeb> marco: in the repos there is version 2.0.4 of OOo
<georgeb> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<f> i installed dapper, how can i get amarok playing mp3s ?
<dude_> abattoir: katapult? how do i use that?
<Hawkwind> !mp3 | MsK`
<ubotu> MsK`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> MsK`: enable universe/multiverse, and get libxine-extracodecs
<MsK`> ok
<abattoir> MsK`: ^^^follow those links
<abattoir> dude_: hit Alt+Space
<abattoir> !katapult | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<marco> ok nearly done
<marco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30286/
<dude_> abattoir: when i hit alt+f2 it show a run command, so what is the purpose of alt+space?
<arriesp_> bye people, go jogging
<abattoir> dude_: it's a more 'friendly' and better-looking replacement
<abattoir> dude_: and Alt+F2 can't do amarok playlists ;)
<Shan`> i'm trying to install NVidia drivers and its     giving an error Unable to find          "ld"
<Shan`> ??
<dude_> abattoir: alt+space?
<abattoir> dude_: yes, katapult
<georgeb> marco: so, you're on dapper ?
<dude_> abattoir: just shows the logo of katapult
<marco> yes
<Shan`> anyone?
<abattoir> dude_: type something, kaffeine, for eg.
<Raul12> i have .deb files in a the apt folder how to install them all at a time ...... ????
<marco> actually I don't care to have the extra mega newest version of openoffice
<marco> before I had the 2.0.3 and it was perfect for me
<marco> I just want it back again
<marco> even 2.0.2 or 2.0.4 are ok
<marco> I mean
<marco> I just need openoffice
<dude_> abattoir: ohhh, thats nice....cool, alt+f2 and alt+space are almost the same
<Raul12> is it  dpkg -i <folder name> *.*.deb    ?????
<abattoir> dude_: you can perform calculations too
<marco> I have lotsa very important documents i cannot read now
<dude_> abattoir: in katapult?
<Raul12> pls help ...
<xunix> nice katapult :D
<abattoir> Raul12: 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' doesn't wok?
<abattoir> *work
<dude_> abattoir: that was cool !
<abattoir> dude_: in both, actually
<marco> I have just downloaded the .tar files of openoffice 2.0.4
<marco> I can download the 2.0.3
<Raul12> k
<Raul12> tryin that
<marco> but pls tell me how to make it work and install
<dude_> abattoir: life is easy ... hehehe
<dude_> abattoir: is there a luncher for mp3's? : )
<abattoir> dude_: thank Mez, the next time you see him here, he'll appreciate it
<Raul12> ya
<abattoir> dude_: sure, katapult does that as well
<Raul12> amarok
<abattoir> dude_: try entering the name of a playlist/song
<dude_> abattoir: really?
<dude_> abattoir: ok, i'll try
<abattoir> dude_: tbh, it's not very consistent here, but it works
<abattoir> dude_: http://wiki.thekatapult.org.uk/Home should give you more info
* abattoir leaves, see you guys later :)
<loran> GRUB hard disk error after install...what to do?
<georgeb> marco: do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<MsK`> in amarok, xine tells us that it cannot initialize audio device/driver, but when i told you that before, it started playing, dunno why...
<georgeb> marco: also, comment the first line (the one with cd-rom) from /etc/apt/sources.list by putting a # as the first character on the line
<MsK`> no idea to solve that ? :/
<marco> no files in that directory
<georgeb> marco: ok, now comment the line with cdrom; and run sudo apt-get update
<georgeb> marco: and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<marco> ok done
<georgeb> marco: also paste the output from dpkg -l openoffice*
<loran> GRUB hard disk error after install..does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<mc__|umbauen> how to tell apollon which ports to use?
<marco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30289/
<dude_> abattoir: it seems that its not working
<dude_> abattoir: you mean to say, i can lunch a song in katapult?
<marco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30290/
<binarystar> hi
<dude_> abattoir: you there?
<loran> is this moral support or technical support?
<georgeb> marco: try sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org and sudo apt-get check and paste the output
<BluesKaj> ppl here do their best ... mostly software support
<dude_> abattoir: are you busy?
<marco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30291/
<yacoob> All flash movies have a/v desynchronization. Is this a known bug?
<TehUni> i used mdadm to create a raid1 array and it worked perfectly. then i rebooted and the set is gone! i've tried remounting it but it said md0 doesn't exist. how can i make it persist through reboots? (not my boot drive, btw)
<georgeb> marco: you have half of openoffice installed :) open adept-manager and remove all installed packages starting with openoffice.org ; then install it again
<marco> I tried
<georgeb> marco: I think there's a package that is not compatible with the new version and this is why you can't install it; ie: Korean help for OpenOffice.org
<marco> but it makes an error
<marco> I cannot uninstall it from adept
<marco> it says there is an error
<BluesKaj> broken pkgs?
<marco> can I uninstall it from konsole?
<neosa-chris> ya
<marco> how?
<neosa-chris> sudo apt-get remove openoffice2 or somethin like that
<soulrider> hi everyone
<neosa-chris> sup
<pacou> marco: i had to remove the language packages (openoffice-l10n*) first, to be able to remove openofficeee
<soulrider> is it me or there havnt been any updates for edgy sicne it was rleeased ?
<pacou> -ee
<neosa-chris> naw there are
<neosa-chris> go into system
<georgeb> marco: you can try sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n*
<neosa-chris> administration
<neosa-chris> sofware sources
<neosa-chris> and check all the boxes
<neosa-chris> you'll get a few new updates
<soulrider> i do sudo apt-get update and i dont get any updates
<neosa-chris> :-)
<soulrider> and yes, multiverse and universe is enabled :P
<neosa-chris> naw sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marco> ther is an openoffice directory with 4 dictionary files on in my /etc/ directory ...have I got to remove it?
<cauro> hey got a question about skype, mi micro does not seem to work with skype
<georgeb> marco: also sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-help*
<soulrider> first i gotta update to see if there are any
<cauro> anyone know why?
<tictric> Hi, in edgy mounting of usb-sticks doesn't work like it did in dapper any longer. Even though I gave it a different mountpoint under properties -> mountpoint it
<soulrider> then dist-upgrade
<soulrider> tictric: works for me =/
<tictric> it's using it's own joice of name
<georgeb> marco: nope.. they are managed by apt-get
<tictric> soulrider: I want it to mount as /media/fred but it keeps mounting as /media/usbdisk
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> maybe you need to add it to fstab
<soulrider> im not sure
<soulrider> or
<marco> ok I am trying
<soulrider> you can unmount it manually
<soulrider> and mount it manually
<soulrider> then maybe it will get auto mounted to /media/fred
<marco> I have similar directories in usr/lib/ and usr/share/fonts
<marco> ok it removed these files...
<marco> now?
<georgeb> marco: don't worry about those directories; the files from there are managed by apt-get
<georgeb> marco: try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org again
<marco> ok, the files have been removed!
<loran> so one more time..GRUB hard disk error after install..anyone know how to install this?
<marco> ok...let's see..
<georgeb> loran: what exactly is the error ?
<Wan_Stiller> hello
<loran> GRUB hard disk error before boot
<soulrider> loran:
<neosa-chris> loran: whats your real error
<soulrider> i can help you i think
<marco> ok in 8 minutes I will be able to tell u if it worked
<marco> :)
<marco> hope so
<loran> real?
<soulrider> loran: tell em mor aobut your error
<Wan_Stiller> i have a problem with an ati mobility radeon 9700
<soulrider> when do you get it, when trying to select an OS from GRUB ?
<loran> i installed kbuntu edgy from the live cd
<Wan_Stiller> i have followed the istructions on the wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<neosa-chris> wan_stiller: doesn't everyone
<soulrider> and you dont geta  grub ?
<neosa-chris> lol
<loran> not really technically savvy visa vis the terminology here yet
<Wan_Stiller> but fglrxinfo still recognize the video card as an OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<neosa-chris> wanstiller: ATI is terribly not supported well...
<Wan_Stiller> neosa-chris: i know... but on suse 10.1 it works well
<Trollinator> that's because Suse is just a better Distro than kubuntu...
<neosa-chris> wan_stiller: hmm...
<neosa-chris> :-(
<TFrog> i tend to disagree Trollinator
<Wan_Stiller> neosa-chris: there's something i have forgotten to do
<soulrider> Trollinator: i tried both
<soulrider> i prefer kubuntu
<neosa-chris> I dislike strongly configuring an ATI.
<Wan_Stiller> i have installed the binary drivers
<neosa-chris> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TFrog> soulrider, i've tried Suse, Fedora Core, and Kubuntu.  i'll stick with Kubuntu
<georgeb> loran: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html This error message will occur if the Stage 2 or Stage 1.5 is being read from a hard disk, and the attempt to determine the size and geometry of the hard disk fails.
<BluesKaj> i beg to differ ..suse Yast sucks as a repos sytem ...breaks pkgs all over the place ...I switched to kubuntu due to the poor hardware recognition as well
<dude_> abattoir: are you busy?
<soulrider> BluesKaj: i second the Yast statement :P
<georgeb> loran: also I saw a post where somebody said it solved this by a bios upgrade
<neosa-chris> Did you change your driver when you installed?
<Trollinator> BluesKaj: most Suse folks use smart pm since Suse 10.1
<georgeb> loran: do you know what motherboard model do you have ?
<Trollinator> yes, Zen really sucks, i must admit that, but it'snot a problem because of smart
<loran> motherboard = asus p4b266
<Trollinator> the only reason i'm still using kubuntu is that i haven't yet had the time to switch over to Suse.
<zorglu_> q. what are the available software to capture the screen in order to do screencast
<neosa-chris> i <3 asus mobo's
<BluesKaj> well them Trollinator , why are you here ...go and have fun fixing yer Suse 10.1 , which i tried.
<soulrider> yeah
<TFrog> lol BluesKaj
<neosa-chris> why are you in a ubuntu IRC trying to fix a suse problem?
<Trollinator> I don't have time right now to do that..
<BluesKaj> Suse 10.1.2.3.4 ...no matter ...til they fix the repos .... it won't fly
<TFrog> BluesKaj, i don't think i'll go back to Suse.  not enough software choices in repos.  seems the same with Fedora Core
<Trollinator> BluesKaj: what's wrong with their repos?
<Trollinator> TFrog: Ubuntu doesn't have enough software either.
<marco> georgeb: thanks a lot
<marco> now I have it
<neosa-chris> really... screw rpm based OS's
<neosa-chris> seriously... i'll only touch Debian based + Gentoo
<TFrog> with over 20k packages in repos i beg to differ Trollinator
<Trollinator> neosa-chris: have you tried smartpm?
<marco> really thanks
<neosa-chris> naw
<Trollinator> TFrog: numbers are worthless. it doesn't have the software i need.
<georgeb> loran: http://www.mepis.org/node/2773   two guys with Asus P4B MB with this problem solved by BIOS upgrade
<georgeb> marco: no problem
<BluesKaj> Trollinator, is just here to be a shit disturber ...ignore him!
<TFrog> well that's a matter of choice too.  there's still software out there i have to compile or use "alien" on to get it to work correctly in Kubuntu.
<marco> georgeb: really, I owe u a lot
<Trollinator> see....
<neosa-chris> haha now now.. he's a Linux user. Just ignore him
<loran> thank you...checking those links now
<marco> I go now
<neosa-chris> INSTALL UBUNTU,Kubuntu,Or Xubuntu !
<marco> thanks and bye
<georgeb> marco: ok, bye
<neosa-chris> see ya
<Trollinator> suse is also a lot faster on my machine, don't know why
<manulite> does anyone here know if IBM Rational Application Developer will run on kubuntu?
<TFrog> neosa-chris, i haven't used Gentoo yet.  but been debating on it.  still can't figure out the install for FreeBSD or i'd try it as well
<Trollinator> and YaST is sooo comfortable.
<Shan`> trying to install nvidia drivers
<Shan`> it gives me this error
<Shan`> "You appear to be using Xorg release, but but nvidia-installer could not find pkg-config"
<neosa-chris> TFrog: Gentoo used to be terrific.. but after a year of Gentoo i realize that Ubuntu "JUST WORKS" after Dapper
<Trollinator> sudo aptitude reinstall pkg-config
<Ahmuck> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Trollinator> actually it doesn't "just work". Setting up PPPoE is much easier with ubuntu
<Trollinator> um, with suse i mean
<dennister> hi again all
<TFrog> lol neosa-chris.  i tend to agree.  just a shame they haven't got ndiswrapper fixed in Edgy.  though i was able to compile it and get it working.  ocassionally i still get a DCOP popup instead of KDEwallet to popup when connecting to my network
<Hawkwind> Trollinator: Maybe you should take all of this SuSe chat to #SuSe instead of here please
<dennister> so i'm once again downloading the server: edgy i386 this time
<dennister> hi Hawkwind :)
<georgeb> Trollinator: just wondering, how did you setup pppoe on ubuntu ?
<Hawkwind> Hey there dennister
<neosa-chris> TFrog: Haha.. Ndiswrapper is garbage period... they are reallyyyy slow in development right now.. cuz most cards are... "just supported"
<claudius> hi, does anyone know how i get the /lib/modules/*/build directory?
<Trollinator> i didn't, i have a router. Try pppoeconf on the console
<eilker> dennister: you may help many problems...as i had...
<eilker> dennister: you may have many problems...as i had...
<Trollinator> (you can do this graphically on Suse with YaST)
<georgeb> Trollinator: lol, did that, but I was wondering if there is one easy, "true" way
<dennister> even with the new stable release?
<TFrog> neosa-chris, i'm not surprised.  however the so called "native drivers" for Broadcom are just another dirty hack.  you still have to use the windows driver to extract the firmware and you don't gett wireless G out of it
<eilker> dennister: i suggest you to wait some more days...
<Trollinator> georgeb: there isn't on ubuntu. Ubuntu doesn't ship _any_ utilities to make administration easier
<dennister> pls don't tell me that! i'm at my wits end trying to solve problems with every other distro i've tried
<Trollinator> which is why it's not actually very user friendly
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<eilker> dennister: some people have no problems, some have big problems, some people have some small problem, i hope you dont have any problem
<neosa-chris> TFrog: If you even have a B or A Linksys or Cicso wireless card lieing around... they work PERFECT in linux
<TFrog> unfortunately i don't.  my laptop came with the Broadcom chipset
<eilker> dennister: check ubuntu forums for that...there was a vote for it
<B-Minus> hey all
<neosa-chris> oh man thats strange
<B-Minus> i remember using a program to create a sources.list for you, but i dont remember the name
<TFrog> neosa-chris, have you been reading up on "devicescape"
<B-Minus> does anyone know ? :s
<Hawkwind> B-Minus: easyubuntu ?
<B-Minus> no it was another
<dennister> well i certainly can't use my current distro...tried ubuntu server dapper on 64, with kubuntu desktop (couldn't get ivtv drivers 4 going) tried a couple other distros with ivtvdrivers pre-compiled, they don't work with my graphics card...
<Hawkwind> !easyubuntu | B-Minus
<ubotu> B-Minus: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<B-Minus> i used it in gentoo
<Hawkwind> B-Minus: automatix ?
<johan12345i> is there a guide for how to install xgl on kubuntu edgy?
<neosa-chris> yup
<Hawkwind> !xgl | johan12345i
<ubotu> johan12345i: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<neosa-chris> good ones too
<dennister> i end up spending days or weeks with each attempt, to no avail
<Trollinator> johan12345i: do you have an ATi card?
<B-Minus> Hawkwind: no :s
<neosa-chris> Install Beryl and Emerald
<neosa-chris> its better
<neosa-chris> lol
<TFrog> it sounds nice neosa-chris.  however will the manufacturers work with it if it's deployed in the linux kernel
<Hawkwind> !beryl | johan12345i
<ubotu> johan12345i: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<johan12345i> oh yeah i forgot. is there a guide for how to install xgl on kubuntu edgy with an nvidia card?
<Trollinator> johan12345i: it's not a good idea to use Xgl with an nVidia card
<neosa-chris> TFrog: The manufacturers 90% of the itme dont' make the drivers... Linux users do.. thats why their slow as balls
<georgeb> johan12345i: what Hawkwind is trying to tell you is that you would have more success with Xgl questions on #ubuntu-xgl
<B-Minus> Failed to fetch http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/java-common/java-common_0.25ubuntu1_all.deb  404 Not Found
<neosa-chris> well maybe a lil better then that.. idk..
<apokryphos> huh? NVidia's are better supported for xgl than any other card
<Trollinator> just get the latest Beta driver from ftp://download.nvidia.com and use X.org 7.1
<B-Minus> :(
<B-Minus> so there is somehting worng ?
<B-Minus> wrong
<johan12345i> Trollinator: really? i though xgl was made for nvidia
<Hawkwind> johan12345i: I just gave you all the info
<TFrog> i agree neosa-chris.  problem is Broadcom is too damn protective of their so called "intellectual property"
<B-Minus> can anyone ping http://be.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<johan12345i> okej thanks Hawkwind
<B-Minus> its down :s
<Trollinator> the only reason i'm still using kubuntu is that i haven't yet had the time to
<TFrog> i wonder if i could go through the freedom of information act and the FCC to get info on their cards.  lol
<Trollinator> ups
<Trollinator> sorry
<Trollinator> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4001ms
<dennister> Hawkwind: when u have a minute?
<neosa-chris> TFrog: Uhm... I really think that my friend was using Edgy on his laptop... and it "just worked"
<neosa-chris> with his broadband card
<Hawkwind> dennister: What's up ?
<neosa-chris> Is your version of Edgy a beta or somethign? cuz the released version is what we isntalled on his comp
<dennister> i'm being warned off the edgy i386...he says i may have big problems?
<TFrog> yeah neosa-chris.  i'm on a Compaq R4125US laptop right now.  had it working with the "native drivers" once till an update for Edgy broke it.  then waited till the release candidate and tried ndiswrapper again.  it works with minimal fuss
<Hawkwind> dennister: Very possible.  Some do, some don't.  Each system is different
<dennister> that's the problem; everything else i've tried also gives me insurmountable problems
<Hawkwind> dennister: I'm still on Dapper myself and probably won't upgrade to Edgy for a few more weeks yet
<dennister> dapper i386 or 64?
<neosa-chris> TFrog: haha i think your going to have to just kinda accept that for a while.... I have a feeling all the developers are taking a lil break.. seeing they did a ton of work towards edgy in a lil time
<eilker> hawkwind: i was not intelligent like you....and now my system is crying...
<TFrog> no doubt neosa-chris.  maybe we'll see some more new stuff with the next release
<Hawkwind> dennister: i386.  I won't own a 64bit system for atleast another 18 months.  Things are just too unstable with 64Bit still.  Best to stick with a 32bit OS
<dennister> yes, at least there aren't java probs with 386
<thomas__> hi
<eilker> dennister: check official explanations pls, and there is a debconf bug
<TFrog> only beef i got with this laptop i'm typing on is the broken ATI drivers that haven't been fixed in a year or i'd be running more eye candy just to see if i like it
<Hawkwind> dennister: I highly recommend that even if you have a 64Bit system, to install and run the 32bit OS.  You will be a lot better off
<thomas__> have problem with edgy and ipw3945 since i reinstalled. could anybody help ? the module is loadet correctly
<neosa-chris> TFrogP: I'm leaving now.. but good luck.. if you need anymore help; from me i have a website... www.neosa.chrismacc.com its still in development
<dennister> yes, that's a firm decision: i386
<TFrog> i second that Hawkwind.  i'm on a 64 bit laptop and chose the 32 bit version.  less problems
<h3sp4wn> I would use a 64bit os on a 64bit chip
<TFrog> h3sp4wn, too many apps still are not moving to 64bit.  it's why i stay with 32
<h3sp4wn> TFrog: You can use schroot (or just build against ia32-libs-*
<dennister> ubuntu server dapper/edgy i386 + kubuntu-desktop i386 * appropriate ivtv drivers for kernel + mythtv
<Hawkwind> If you don't do serious number crunching, making movies and have 4GB of RAM, the 64Bit OS doesn't really benefit you as most people think it does.  You'll get some speed increase, but not as much as the system is designed for
<h3sp4wn> You can also use a 64 bit kernel with a 32 bit userland
<dennister> i was making original dvd movies
<Hawkwind> Most everyday users don't want to deal with chroot and build against ia32-libs.  They just want to install the 64Bit OS and have it work.  That's not possible right now
<TFrog> agreed Hawkwind.  plus most software still doesn't fully exploit 32 bit yet.  very few programs indeed use multithreading
<dennister> but i'm done that now
<Hawkwind> It's just like with everything else in the computer world......newest isn't fully supported for a couple of years or so and takes time to mature
<Hawkwind> If you want something that works pretty much completely, use what's been around for years until the new stuff has been around for a few years
<h3sp4wn> Its only a small hassle to build the few 32 bit apps you want against the 32bit libs
<h3sp4wn> Most oss apps (or at least any that work on alpha) have been 64 bit ready for along time
<dennister> ok, well server-edgy-i386 is downloaded now...i might as well try it...the prob was the ivtv drivers with dapper, and ivtv drivers really want to see upgraded kernels
<dennister> if it doesn't work, it doesn't work
<Hawkwind> Again, most everyday normal users don't want to deal with that.  They just want to install the OS and have it work.  That's not possible with a 64Bit system
<Trollinator> so? there still is no point in 64 bit processors if you don't have >2GB of RAM
<dennister> and i've been forewarned :)
<thomas__> can anybody help me plz with ipw3945 ? knetworkmanager doesnt give the option of wireless, after a fresh install of edgy in /etc/network/interfaces there was no eth1, at the last installation it was ther .. but ipw3945 is loadet correctly and dmesg fount the intel wireless chip
<TFrog> actually Trollinator it's not ram.  most developers haven't written multithreaded software yet.  especially not the game developers
<Trollinator> TFrog: multicore CPU have nothing to do with 64 Bit
<Trollinator> CPUs*
<zorglu_> threading is dangerious when coding
<TFrog> ahhhhhhhhh but it does do a lot with multithreading
<georgeb> TFrog: but you can do some interesting stuff on multi-cpu; such as binding all your programs on one CPU, and the game on another ;-)
<zorglu_> way too hard :)
<TFrog> tis true georgeb
<thomas__> nobody wants to help ?
<eilker> people i am gonna buy a multi functional(it could be only laser too) printer, could you pls suggest me some printers which has no problem with kubuntu ?
<Trollinator> zorglu_: well, it's difficult...
<zorglu_> thomas__: or more 'dont know how' :)
<Trollinator> eilker: www.linuxprinting.org
<TFrog> now if i go multicore or multiple cpus then i'll be doing more graphics and video editing as well as other single threaded tasks at the same time
<thomas__> hmm this could be too
<eilker> Trollinator:thanx
<TFrog> eilker, i use an old HP PSC1210 scanner/printer.  works fine with gimp and quietsane
<Trollinator> The vast majority of Laser Printers uses PCL or PostScript, so there shouldn't be a problem
<georgeb> Trollinator: it's about 4 GB RAM; on 32 bits you can address up to 4G (4*1024*1024*1024); if you want to use more than 4 GB in a 32bit computer, there is PAE (physical address extension) which allows you to use more than 4 GB, but this comes with extra CPU usage for extra-addressing, also one app still can't address more than 3.something GB ram
<eilker> tfrog: it also has no problem with windows too ,right?
<TFrog> exactly georgeb
<h3sp4wn> Trollinator: (cross) Compiling is faster in 64 bit mode
<Trollinator> how much? 10%?
<TFrog> yes eilker.  it's an inkjet and it has no issues with windows or linux and i've used it on various distro's of linux
<Trollinator> or even 20%?
<johan12345i> how do i add a session in kde?
<georgeb> Trollinator: an advantage of 64bit is that the CPU can transfer more info in one go; but this isn't usefull for most usual apps
<loz> ubotu: how do i install s video on ubuntu edgy eft?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do i install s video on ubuntu edgy eft? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgeb> johan12345i: Kmenu -> Switch users ?
<Trollinator> georgeb: i know the theoretical advantages. However, for now there's hardly any point
<TehUni> can anyone help me setup raid 1 using mdadm? i have 3 drives.. 1 for boot and /, and 2 others for storage. i want those 2 in raid1.
<loz> ubotu: svideo on ubuntu 6:10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo on ubuntu 6:10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> with my current distro, i still have room for additional partitions, home and an xfs/video partition for media storage are separate; can i re-use the /home and /video partitions with the ubuntu server?
<loz> ubotu:botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dennister> i'd really like the kubuntu grub to overwrite the other grub anyway
<johan12345i> geogreb: add a session not change session
<dennister> kubuntu grub is much better than other distros, as it finds other OS (like windoze) on other drives and u don't even have to 'fool windoze'
<Trollinator> every grub does that by now
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I have a big problem
<dennister> my current one doesn't
<Trollinator> ubuntu: you nickname you mean?
<h3sp4wn> dennister: It is configured wrong then
<zorglu_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<georgeb> johan12345i: what do you understan by adding a session ? having another kde running at the same time with a different user ?
<Trollinator> seriously, why do people call themselves "ubuntu"?
<ubuntu> I have upgraded to Edgy, and now I don't have X server
<dennister> well, it'll be overwritten soon :)
<ubuntu> I will change it later
<CVirus> Trollinator: they dont .. its just the IRC client that has the default nickname ubuntu
<ubuntu> now I am on live CD
<johan12345i> geogreb: no. add a session, so i can log in to that one later
<Trollinator> i already feel jackass enough when i say ubuntu
<Trollinator> ubuntu: tell us the error messages
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> what I remember :)
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: /nick newnick
<ubuntu> Connection refused (errno 111)
<johan12345i> geogreb: add a new session to session-startup. like u can change between failsafe and kde. but i have one more, i want to add in the session-mannager
<B-Minus> hmm
<stamen> unable to connect to X server
<dennister> ok pps...here goes nothin :)
<dennister> bbl
<georgeb> johan12345i: oh.. i don't know how/if you can do that
<stamen> no such process (errno 3): Server error
<stamen> so waht to do
<Trollinator> stamen: please mount your hard disk and publish your /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere
<stamen> xserver-xorg is rc
<B-Minus> i cant run adept-manager anymore, it says : you will not be able to change your system settings .... because the db is in use by another app ... aptitude or aptget arent running
<stamen> ok
<johan12345i> geogreb: i know how to change it in gnome, but not kde
<stamen> Trollinator: I will publish the log file
<h3sp4wn> johan12345i: write a .desktop file
<stamen> Trollinator: but I can't download the latest xorg server and nvidia-glx
<johan12345i> h3sp4wn: where should i put it?
<stamen> Trollinator: how to download them?
<stamen> first
<loz> hello to all, can anyone give me a link for installing the s video for watching films via my tv.? cheers
<h3sp4wn> johan12345i: findout where kde.desktop is and put it in the same place (same syntax) I don't use kdm so I don't know where it is off the top of my head
<johan12345i> okej thanks!!
<stamen> Trollinator: are you there
<lupine_85>  /usr/share/xsessions
<Trollinator> no, i'm not there
<stamen> :)
<stamen> tell me how to download normal x server and nvidia-glx
<OOD> stamen: you're running an x server right now
<sybux> Hi, I'm ugrading to edgy and during the installation of the new package, time to time I got the following error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30299/
<Shan`> how do I mount my cdrom?
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Shan`> it asks for a fs type
<Shan`> guys
<stamen> fs type is iso9660
<georgeb> Shan`: iso9660
<Shan`> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0   ???
<Shan`> ??
<B-Minus> im trying to install java with adept manager, but during installation a blue screen with some licence agreements shows up, i cant hit the OK in that window ... anyone an idea ?
<Shan`> that should work right? sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<Skrot> !webstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgeb> Shan`: yes
<chuso> hi all :)
<sybux> !fr
<chuso> first of all sorry for my English
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<georgeb> B-Minus: go to end; or press q
<chuso> I have a problem... since I upgraded to edgy my system is completly unstable. Xorg often crashes, usually when I run apps which have many CPU usage. So, the only way to make it stable again is restarting the system. Any idea?
<B-Minus> georgeb: i cant do anyting in that window
<B-Minus> cant go to end
<sybux> Hi, I'm ugrading to edgy and during the installation of the new package, time to time I got the following error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30299/ ?
<georgeb> B-Minus: if you press "q" nothing happens ?
<georgeb> B-Minus: that window shoul behave like a terminal window
<georgeb> sybux: it's ok, just warnings :)
<B-Minus> georgeb: indeed nothing happens
<B-Minus> it doesnt react on keyboard input
<B-Minus> :s
<sybux> georgeb: ok but I've so much of those I was affraid
<josef|ca> Riddell: what's the current topic in the kubuntu room?
<hume> hi...I got a problem with kpilot and korganizer, syncing with a palm T5 - when syncing the calendar is erased on the palm - anyone knows anything about this?
<georgeb> B-Minus: just a second, I'll reinstall java
<digivore> damn that upgrade really screwed me up...
<B-Minus> georgeb: ok tnx
<B-Minus> so i dont need to do anythiong ?
<digivore> i have rebooted kubuntu fo the first time after upgrading to edgy, and now i don't get a graphical login and can't figure out how to start KDE and/or E
<georgeb> B-Minus: I reinstall java on my system to see what warning appears :)
<B-Minus> georgeb: ok tx
<B-Minus> its just a licence agreement or something but i cant do anything on that screen :s
<sybux> digivore: I've got the same problem with my laptop. Try to do an apt-get install xserver-xorg and restart after. It works for me
<B-Minus> if i change my sources.list, how can i tell apt-get this ?
<B-Minus> apt-get update doesnt do the job
<sybux> B-Minus: apt-get update
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get update
<B-Minus> hmms
<lupine_85> snap
<B-Minus> :s
<lupine_85> it should
<lupine_85> unless you've got a malformed line in /etc/apt/sources.list of course...
<georgeb> B-Minus: I don't get that warning because I already accepted the license
<georgeb> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TheGateKeeper> georgeb: use the cli to install java not adept
<B-Minus> georgeb: damn, tnx for trying
<georgeb> TheGateKeeper: B-minus has problems with adept and java; you can't accept the license in adept ?
* Mez -> food
<TheGateKeeper> georgeb: correct java needs to be install either from the cli or using synaptic where you can see what the cli is ouputing
<TheGateKeeper> I really wish people would stop using adept!!
<BluesKaj> why?
<Trollinator> georgeb: you can accept the license in adept
<Trollinator> you "only" have to click on the details button
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: I would have thought my comments above would have answered that question lol
<BluesKaj> just got back, was running some errands
<sybux> How can I remove bluetooth service ? I was using a hub but now I've removed it from my system but service still start
<TheGateKeeper> adept re-invents the wheel & does a shit job of it!!
<B-Minus> is it a good idea to do this : Code: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<B-Minus> and answer with no
<B-Minus> for CLI
<BluesKaj> what about synaptic?
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: if you want a GUI then by all means use it, I use a combination of synaptic & apt-get depending on what I am doing
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I find that apt-get and dpkg and tar sometimes don't work cuz apt doesn't see the file in the home folder for some reason
<BluesKaj> i'm still confused about it works sometimes and sometimes not
<BluesKaj> why
<TheGateKeeper> hmmm can't comment never had the problem
<BluesKaj> well , bully for you :)
<MetaMorfoziS> in kcontrol the keyboardmapping field is empty
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i get back that?
<georgeb> BluesKaj: what file in home folder ?
<BluesKaj> well this time it's quicktime
<georgeb> BluesKaj: you have a deb of quicktime in your home folder ?
<felipe__> Hello, is there  a way to force programs to minimize to the sistem tray?
<BluesKaj> georgeb, it's a tar bz2 file
<georgeb> BluesKaj: well with apt you can manage deb packages from different repositories; if you want to install separate deb packages you have to use dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<georgeb> BluesKaj: tar bz/gz usualy are source packages that you have to compile; unarchive the file with tar -xjvf name.tar.bz and see in the folder created if there is a README or INSTALL file
<Mahmoud85> Hello, Anyone using Kubuntu Screensaver with Password option? It does not ask for password here (works in Ubuntu (Gnome) though)  .. using Edgy
<h3sp4wn> B-Minus_: Why is that a good idea ? (sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash) I think its a completely stupid idea (and it is only affects programs that are not posix complient anyway i.e /bin/sh should act like sh not bash (/bin/sh is dash for a reason)
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<honest> Hello All, just installed kubuntu for the first time on my desktop, i have the Belkin BCM4306 wireless card in the box or so it says. Under network settings it shows the card but doesnt allow me to enable it and the wireless manager only serches fopr about a second but doesnt find anything. does anyone have any ideas?
<mentok> start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<mentok> and here is another place to search for wireless: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<mentok> there is a lot of info there about setting up wireless cards
<B-Minus_> how can i install a package with apt-get even if its installed already ?
<sacero> hi, i need a rapid suggestion: i have installed kubuntu, but what package i need to install for the music and video codec?
<B-Minus_> with -force or something
<geo_> hola
<mentok> apt-get remove package, then apt-get install package, that will remove it first
<mentok> then install
<sacero> hi, i need a rapid suggestion: i have installed kubuntu, but what package i need to install for the music and video codec?
<cpk1> libxine-extracodecs
<mentok> gstreamer has a lot of codecs, which ones are you trying to install?
<cpk1> libxine is by far the easiest to do
<mentok> anyone try upgrading to edgy for amd64 from dapper and have Xserver problems?
<lupine_85> mentok: my upgrade worked in beta stage#
<lupine_85> make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed, before and after the dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> erm. kubuntu-desktop
<mentok> i think thats whats happening
<mentok> i don't have any network though so I've had to use the live cd w/ the download only option to get the packages
<marco> hi to everybody
<lupine_85> owie
<mentok> yeah
<marco> jst one simple question
<lupine_85> download the alternate CD and use that as a repo?
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mentok> hmm, hadn't thought of that
<marco> to add a cd to the repositories I just need to do apt-get cdrom add?
<lupine_85> easier :)
<lupine_85> marco: yes
<mentok> definitly
<mentok> thanks
<lupine_85> erm, apt-cdrom add
<marco> oh, that's why it didn't work!
<marco> thx
<mentok> curiously, how about a chroot into my old root dir, then apt download from there?
<sam__> hi i am a newbie just switched over from xp to kubuntu - but still have one machine for xp as i do alot of video and music editing- cant seem to get the lan connection betweeen xp and kubuntu
<mentok> i'm guessing that dpkg --config doesn't work right, but the download should
<marco> uh...I can't add it...
<sacero> cpk1: thank you
<marco> people, how can I upgrade from openoffice 2.0.2 to the 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 version? Adept doesen't show any update
<mentok> marco: it may not be in the repository
<zorglu_> !samba | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lupine_85> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lupine_85> it's already 2.0.4
<mentok> ok
<lupine_85> in edgy anyway
<zorglu_> sam__: ultra wild guessing about 'lan connection' :)
<lupine_85> !info openoffice.org dapper
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64)
<marco> but I remember I upated it to 2.0.3 somehow
<sacero> cpk1: i dont find libxine-extracodecs some other libxine but not that...
<lupine_85> it's in multiverse
<lupine_85> !libxine-extracodecs
<swanfl> can Amarok write whatever it plays out to disk as a wav?
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<cpk1> !info libxine-extracodecs
<mirshafie> i'm trying to connect to my nokia 7610 with a usb bluetooth dongle and kmobiletools. the problem is that i don't know what to set as mobile phone device (default is /dev/mobile). i did a hcitool scan and can find my phone, and according to bluetooth:/ it's located in "/ (sdp)", but i cannot find sdp in /, /mnt, /media or /dev. where should i look for it?
<sam__> ubotu: will i have to decide which is server and which is client or could i have both as server?
<ehird> LOL, asking ubotu questions
<marco> ....
<lupine_85> swanfl: xmms can do that
<lupine_85> (disk output plugin)
<cpk1> sam__: you are connecting the 2 computers together via one ethernet cable directly connected to each?
<jmed> I thought I'd make use of an older computer by installing kubuntu, but am completely new to this os. I am having trouble with wireless usdb adapter. Can anyone help?
<swanfl> I need the plug in to play wma files and can't find it
<SHRIKEE> w32codecs
<Neolithium> swan, did you install the w32codecs?
<SHRIKEE> in the universe
<SHRIKEE> xlib-extracodecs too
<zorglu_> sam__: ubotu is a bot
<SHRIKEE> uBOTu
<SHRIKEE> :P
<swanfl> xmms won't play wma files but amarok does
<SHRIKEE> amarok pwns
<frankmyhre> Kaffeine cant play my wmv-video files, anyone knows why?
<zorglu_> !codecs | frankmyhre
<ubotu> frankmyhre: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SHRIKEE> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SHRIKEE> oh
<SHRIKEE> :P
<cpk1> aieee
<SHRIKEE> also
<Neolithium> I can play them in Kaffeine, I just made sure I installed all the codecs. Man I love automatix2 to make all that stuff simple.
<SHRIKEE> http://www.zerohex.org/2006/04/06/ubuntu-and-wmv-support-how-to/ worked great for me
<frankmyhre> zorglu_: I have already installed the codec
<cpk1> because apt-get install libxine-extracodecs is so difficult...
<SHRIKEE> lol cpk1
<zorglu_> frankmyhre: except if the file is DRMed you should be able to read it
<sam__> zorglu: did not know that as i say i am a newbie - to kubuntu as will as irc never needed it before
<swanfl> yes I have the win32codecs
<swanfl> I installed them manually
<cpk1> i dont get it, people think automatix saves trouble and time when in the time it takes to get automatix I can have my sources.list ready
<marco> sorry again...to add the cd to the repositories I must type apt-get cdrom?
<marco> or apt-get cdom add?
<SHRIKEE> automatix is that installer ap, right?
<SHRIKEE> to make things  'easy'
<SHRIKEE> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Hawkwind> !automatix | SHRIKEE
<ubotu> SHRIKEE: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<SHRIKEE> lol
<SHRIKEE> i read a page about it on the wiki
<mentok> the bot speaks again
<SHRIKEE> didnt like it
<mentok> does the bot have super cow powers?
<marco> how to add the cdrom to the repositories?
<SHRIKEE> marco, go to adept, click view > repositories
<SHRIKEE> and add it there
<SHRIKEE> save
<SHRIKEE> refresh the list and go
<SHRIKEE> :P
<marco> yes, but how to add it, I mean, I just type cdrom instead of deb and leave the rest blank?
<SHRIKEE> hmm its already there i believe
<SHRIKEE> but commented out
<marco> no, I am looking in my reps, no cdrom there
<sacero> lupine_85: "it's in multiverse" in source.list?
<marco> so I must add it manually
<SHRIKEE> ah,
<lupine_85> is what in multiverse?
<lupine_85> oh, got you. Yes you need to add multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list
<marco> it is apt-cdrom add
<sacero> lupine_85 it is as main and universe? Tank you very much!
<sam__> cpk1: no i have a router + 4 port hub - router is set as server
<lupine_85> main restricted universe multiverse
<lalo> hi
<lalo> hello everybody
<lupine_85> 'ko
<lupine_85> 'lo*
<lalo> can so help me?
<zorglu_> !nicktab | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lupine_85> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lalo> i am new on kubuntu and it is good
<lalo> but/...
<Lerneaen_Hydra> is it strange if the included VNC server is very laggy over LAN (sub 1ms ping, 100mbit)?
<lalo> i just can play AVI files
<lalo> neither in windows
<lalo> and not on kubuntu
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: yep it is weird
<lalo> why?
<Lerneaen_Hydra> I seem to get only around 3-4fps and lots of redraw latency
<lupine_85> codec issue?
<lupine_85> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> Lerneaen_Hydra: Much better to use either x-forwarding and something like exceed (if you are on windows) or freenx
<lupine_85> try some of that and see if it helps
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: is there any other set-it-and-forget-it package you know of (prefferably in some apt repository)?
<kamal> HI Every body http://www.e-partage.com
<lupine_85> ...
<lalo> i have realplayer, and other of the best video players and nothing
<lupine_85> it works here...
<lalo> i have already read that info
<lupine_85> what codecs have you installed, if nay?
<lupine_85> any*
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: hmm nope. i would not even qualify vnc of that :)
<lalo> and nothing happens
<Lerneaen_Hydra> I've used x-forwarding over SSH to an extent, but if I want to control the entire system in a window without child apps spilling out into my controller's WM
<lupine_85> of course, if they don't work in windows either it's conceivable that there's a problem with th .avi file
<Lerneaen_Hydra> ie everything-in-a-window
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: freenx is fast, if it is what you are looking for
<lalo> mmm well i have installed the players
<zorglu_> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lalo> and when i installed the players said that had already some codecs
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: oh, I've been using Xming for that, it seems to work well enough for ssh x-forwarding
<Lerneaen_Hydra> freenix might not be the same thing though, now that I look a bit more closely
<zorglu_> it is supposed to be the fastest
<Lerneaen_Hydra> ok, so the way of using it is the same as a VNC client/server, rather than x-forwarding induvidual apps?
<lalo> so?
<lalo> no can help me?
<zorglu_> hmm i think there is a difference, with freenx, you got your own session, while with vnc you got an existing one
<zorglu_> i mean it is like you were loggin in at the X level, but remotly
<lalo> what about the codes?
<lalo> codecs?
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: oh, ok. so the server doesn't need to have X started?
<lupine_85> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> bah
<lupine_85> install w32codecs and try mplayer
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, I'll be /very/ surprised
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: not sure at all
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: ok, it doesn't matter in my case, I'll test that app
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: a guy called george on #kde-devel did some work on doing a better client
<Lerneaen_Hydra> thanks for the tip
<zorglu_> my pleasure
<lalo> DIDNT WORK
<Lerneaen_Hydra> (the gnome VNC client seemed to work much better)
<lalo> i had already installed w32 codecs and nothing
<dave> hello
<dave> can someone help me
<zorglu_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dave> :-)
<dave> just making sure someone is here
<chris_> can somebody take some time to help me out with my speakers? Mixer and alsa mixer have only 2 controls and my sound is really poor quality. I'm using intel hd audio, so it should be well supported....
<mluser-home> What does it mean when aptitude tells me ' The following packages have been kept back'?
<dave> i just installed kubuntu and i acannot access root
<zorglu_> !passwd
<ubotu> passwd: change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<zorglu_> not that
<dave> i typed su and it would not take my password
<lalo> SO?????????????? WHAT ELSE?
<zorglu_> !sudo | dave
<ubotu> dave: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lalo> WHAT ELSE CA I DO?
<dave> what is sudo?
<dave> oh
<dave> ok
<dave> how come su doesnt take my password though
<BluesKaj> is there a Wine pkg for Edgy
<BluesKaj> ?
<dave> sudo took it as well as the user area in system
<Lerneaen_Hydra> oh, another random question, is there any good (with GUI) app to control/configure iptables?
<lalo> NO FURTHER INFO FOR THE AVI FILES?
<sacero> thank you all for your suggestions! see you later
<RawSewage> Can someone help me?  Audacity keeps crashing
<zorglu_> dave: you should read the page
<mluser-home> Does anyone know what it means when aptitude says  packages have been KEPT back ?
<dave> which page?
<zorglu_> !firewall | Lerneaen_Hydra
<ubotu> Lerneaen_Hydra: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: none is actually good, but this is the best available
<Lerneaen_Hydra> ah! guarddog, ok
<Lerneaen_Hydra> ok
<zorglu_> dave: the one i gave you
<dave> oh...didnt notice it
<VV4tch3r> hi all
<zorglu_> !tab | dave
<ubotu> dave: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<VV4tch3r> how my fstab should look like for a normal user to mount something?
<dave> i am attempting to install firefox and it gives me an error "error when loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11"
<ErenTurkay`> hi all
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: I hope you get paid to be here...
<dave> zorglu_: do i need to install this library?
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: my pleasure is enougth :)
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: doesn't it get tiring?
<zorglu_> dave: no idea
<dave> zorglu_: any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: well it give me a good idea of what is 'a user'
<zorglu_> dave: nope
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: heh, for better and for worse ;)
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: and this worth a huge mass of money :)
<VV4tch3r> how can I mount a partistion as a normal user?
<dave> can someone help me install firefox
<purpleposeidon> How do you prevent kde from opening up all the apps you had up when you closed it?
<VV4tch3r> dave: apt-get libgtk1.2
<VV4tch3r> dave: sorry , apt-get install klibgtk1.2
<zorglu_> VV4tch3r: using sudo is not ok ?
<VV4tch3r> libgtk1..2
<VV4tch3r> ok: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<VV4tch3r> I have twisted fingers
<VV4tch3r> sorry
<dave> W4tch3r: could not find package
<VV4tch3r> aaaa
<zorglu_> VV4tch3r: hehe :) nope i meant "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/bkabal" :)
<zorglu_> !info libgtk1.2
<ubotu> libgtk1.2: The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (edgy), package size 817 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<zorglu_> dave: "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2"
<VV4tch3r> sudo bash
<VV4tch3r> to open o new shell as root
<lupine_85> su :p
<SHRIKEE> !info whateverpacketiwant
<ubotu> Package whateverpacketiwant does not exist in any distro I know
<SHRIKEE> ?
<VV4tch3r> and then:
<SHRIKEE> sexy
<VV4tch3r> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<dave> zorglu_: that downloaded but i still get the error when i attempt to install
<lupine_85> usr/include/stdio.h is in libc6-dev
<lupine_85> hmm
<VV4tch3r> and uncomment all sources
<VV4tch3r> zorglu_:I want to mount as user not as root
<zorglu_> VV4tch3r: i think pmount is supposed to do exactly that
<zorglu_> but i never looked at it
<RawSewage> Can someone help me?  Audacity crashes with the following error:  artsdsp audacity
<RawSewage> Ooops
<zorglu_> !pmount | VV4tch3r
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<RawSewage> Can someone help me?  Audacity crashes with the following error:  Segmentation fault
<zorglu_> yep this was it :)
<RawSewage> Segmentation fault
<sam__> help setup according to ubuntu wiki try to see network get this - Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall.
<dave> any other ideas?
<zorglu_> RawSewage: no good and it doesnt provide much info
<zorglu_> RawSewage: 'segfaul' a bit like blue screen on window
<RawSewage> zorglu_, oh
<markelhas> hi ppl
<Godfather> guys i need your help
<markelhas> what's the kubuntu 6.10 code name?
<Godfather> i've just installed kubuntu edgy eft
<markelhas> hehehe
<zorglu_>  kubuntu edgy eft
<markelhas> edgy
<Godfather> but wifi assitant doesn't see
<markelhas> zorglu_: where can i find the source.list file
<VV4tch3r> zorglu_: ls: /d: Permission denied
<Godfather> my home wireless net
<sam__> anybody got a good sample samba config file that can be easily edited ?
<VV4tch3r> zorglu_: pmount /d
<Godfather> we have a pc running windows that works like server
<zorglu_> !source | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<markelhas> in this http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic can't find that version
<Godfather> if i use windows as i'm doing right now
<zorglu_> markelhas: or it is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zorglu_> VV4tch3r: ?
<Godfather> i can see the net
<Godfather> and enjoy internet
<markelhas> zorglu_: yap, but i need to fix it
<Godfather> but if i use kubuntu i acan't see it
<zorglu_> markelhas: f2 then type kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<zorglu_> !samba | Godfather
<ubotu> Godfather: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Godfather> use this wifi net is the only way to enjoy internet
<Godfather> yes
<markelhas> zorglu_: yes, but i need the servers to add it
<Godfather> but why wireless assistan can't see the net?
<markelhas> zorglu_: i've mess my .list file
<markelhas> zorglu_: can u send your's?
<zorglu_> markelhas: i see. why not using one from the source-omoatic
<zorglu_> markelhas: im using dapper
<zorglu_> and file transfert over the internet is still an unsolved problem
<markelhas> zorglu_: in source-omatic doesn't have edgy
<zorglu_> markelhas: serious ??
<zorglu_> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zorglu_> wow this ubuntu-nl should wake up :)
<Godfath3r> does anyone give me the wifiradr package
<Godfath3r> ?
<zorglu_> markelhas: ok generate one for dapper, and replace all 'dapper' by edgy in the file
<Godfath3r> i wish to know
<zorglu_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<markelhas> zorglu_: oki then
<zorglu_> Godfath3r: you got htis one ?
<Godfath3r> zorglu
<Godfath3r> i've set
<Bubba_Gump> Godfath3r: what says konsole when command: sudo iwconfig
<Godfath3r> the wifi card
<Godfath3r> it shows me the essid that i gave
<Godfath3r> but 0 signal
<markelhas> zorglu_: going to try it
<Godfath3r> does exist another .deb package tha could make my wifi card works?
<Bubba_Gump> have you the Ndis wrapper?
<Bubba_Gump> or something similar
<Godfath3r> no i haven't
<Godfath3r> i can't enjoy internet
<Godfath3r> now infact i'm using windows
<RawSewage> zorglu_, is this a possible fix for my Audacity crashing:   add:    @audio          -       rt_priority     100          to   /etc/security/limits.conf
<Bubba_Gump> is your card listed here?
<Bubba_Gump> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RawSewage> zorglu_, oh well, I'll give it a try
<honest> how do i change directory
<scion> cd
<honest> would it be somethibng like cd /temp?
<Bubba_Gump> cd
<Bubba_Gump> aye
<honest> if the folder i wanted to move into was called temp?
<Bubba_Gump> yeah
<sparr> I installed Edgy and 3d acceleration on my i865 worked.  Then I did some unspecified things.  Then I rebooted, and now 3d acceleration does not work.  What things may I have done wrong, how would I tell which of them is the culprit, and how can I fix it?
<Bubba_Gump> cd /home (to get into the home dir)
<Bubba_Gump> sparr: well, what was the first thing?
<honest> "honest@honest-desktop:~$ cd /Temp"
<honest> "bash: cd: /Temp: No such file or directory"
<honest> there is a directory called temp
<pacou> honest: Temp doesn't exist. temp does
<pacou> Temp and  temp is not the same in linux
<sparr> Bubba_Gump: an Adept 'update'
<honest> i know, i've tried both
<honest> honest@honest-desktop:~$ dir
<honest> Desktop  Examples  Temp
<fjsanchez> Hello
<Bubba_Gump> sparr: which updates?
<sparr> Bubba_Gump: whichever ones it picked.  i assume it did the equivalent of "apt-get upgrade"
<pacou> honest: if there's a dir called "Temp" in your home dir, type cd Temp without the slash. the slash tells you the dir is in root (i.e. /)
<honest> pa
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I change the font of Firefox? I mean the application font
<honest> pacou: cheers for that] 
<sparr> FJ_Sanchez: edit, preferences, content, font/Advanced
<markelhas> plz, can any one send the original source.list from kubuntu 6.10?
<Bubba_Gump> sparr: did you safe update or update?
<FJ_Sanchez> sparr but I want to change the font of the menubar and this stuff
<sparr> Bubba_Gump: safe update isnt available in the default edgy adept (i added it to the menu later)
<sparr> FJ_Sanchez: install a different theme
<honest> I'm having issues with ndiswrapper
<markelhas> plz i really need it
<honest> does anyone know it well?
<Bubba_Gump> FJ_Sanchez: K> system settings> appearance> fonts
<markelhas> any one!?
<FJ_Sanchez> I click on "Install scrollbar fix" in the Sistem Settings of KDE
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: wrt freenx, do you know if there is a working edgy repository, or if the dapper rep will work with edge?
<Lerneaen_Hydra> *edgy
<FJ_Sanchez> Bubba_Gump: all my apps have the correct font but Firefox, it's too big
<Bubba_Gump> try ctrl -
<Bubba_Gump> actually in firefox
<FJ_Sanchez> No the web page, the menu bar
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: can u send me your source.list
<Bubba_Gump> sparr: you could install edgy again, and, then select each from the list
<sam__> help setup according to ubuntu wiki try to see network get this - Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall
<Lerneaen_Hydra> markelhas: ok
<Bubba_Gump> sparrL and go for a manual update
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: it's from kubuntu 6.10?
<Lerneaen_Hydra> yeah
<sparr> Bubba_Gump: tempting
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: edgy
<Bubba_Gump> FJ_Sanchez: how do you mean the menubar?
<Lerneaen_Hydra> I've uncommented universe multiverse though
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: oki i'll put it again
<FJ_Sanchez> Bubba_Gump: I think the problem is that I installed the fix that you can do from appearance menu in System Settings
<FJ_Sanchez> After this the font is too big
<Lerneaen_Hydra> markelhas: pastebin.ca/240567
<honest> someone tell me this, it tells me if i have to be in root terminal to install something but i cant copy file into root to install them, how does this work?
<Bubba_Gump> have you tried the ctrl - in a firefox browser?
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: what's that!?
<FJ_Sanchez> Bubba_Gump: this it to change the font size of the web page
<Bubba_Gump> yeah
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: sorry don't understand
<sparr> honest: root terminal means you are logged in as the user 'root', not in the directory '/'
<Lerneaen_Hydra> http://<that adress>
<FJ_Sanchez> I don't want to change this font, I want to change the font of the top menu
<FJ_Sanchez> Tools, Preferences, File, etc...
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: oki
<Bubba_Gump> ahh
<Bubba_Gump> i see :)
<honest> sparr: but if i do "DIR" if gives me the options of the root folder
<Bubba_Gump> hold on
<FJ_Sanchez> ;)
<Bubba_Gump> FJ_Sanchez: K> System Settings> Appearance> Fonts> menu (change as desired)
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: this is the orignal one?
<FJ_Sanchez> Bubba_Gump: but this doesn't apply to Firefox, I don't know why
<Lerneaen_Hydra> markelhas: pretty much AFAIR, with added multiverse/universe
<markelhas> Lerneaen_Hydra: ok them thkns
<Lerneaen_Hydra> np
<honest> sparr: o see, running something as roon and actually being in root
<Bubba_Gump> FJ_Sanchez: on the same settings bit, click GTK styles and fonts
<Bubba_Gump> what does it say in GTK fonts?
<honest> can someone help me try and understand why thius doesnt work
<FJ_Sanchez> Use my KDE font
<honest> honest@honest-desktop:~/Temp/FILES/DRIVERS/WINXP2K$ sudo ndiswrapper -i BCMWL5c.inf
<honest> Installing bcmwl5c
<honest> couldn't copy BCMWL5c.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<Bubba_Gump> try, use another font
<FJ_Sanchez> But I clicked the option in this tab that says Install scrollbar fix..
<FJ_Sanchez> And after that all is wrong
<FJ_Sanchez> I want to delete this fix
<RawSewage> Can someone help me?  Audacity keeps crashing for no reason
<sam__> help setup according to ubuntu wiki try to see network get this - Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall
<zorglu_> !info efence
<ubotu> Package efence does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> doh!
<Bubba_Gump> well
<Bubba_Gump> i've just uninstalled firefox
<Bubba_Gump> pressed the button
<Bubba_Gump> and the menu text seems fine here
<Bubba_Gump> after reinstalling it, of course ;)
<FJ_Sanchez> Mmm
<FJ_Sanchez> I've found something in a forum thread
<Bubba_Gump> what's it say :)
<honest> anyone know ndiswrapper well?
<FJ_Sanchez> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=2207348&
<FJ_Sanchez> I'll try to delete this lines
<FJ_Sanchez> these lines
<Bubba_Gump> yeah
<Bubba_Gump> see what it does :)
<honest> couldn't copy BCMWL5c.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<honest> please help
<honest> lol
<FJ_Sanchez> This didn't help too much
<sam__> help setup according to ubuntu wiki try to see network get this - Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall
<FJ_Sanchez> Bubba_Gump: it's working right
<FJ_Sanchez> :D
<FJ_Sanchez> But I have to choose font size 9 to get a font size 11
<FJ_Sanchez> Quite weird
<mluser-home> Where do I get the flash 9 package for ubuntu?
<georgeb> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Bubba_Gump> easy come easy go :D
<honest> if i create a root account, does anyone know the root password?
<zorglu_> honest: the personn who typed it, else nobody
<frank23> I'm having a strange issue: In kubuntu dapper, I'm running firefox 1.5 and mythtranscode at the same time. mythtranscode uses up all my CPU. when mythtranscode runs at nice=19, firefox is responsive and working fine. when mythtranscode runs at nice=17 (the default), firefox is so slow it's not usable. All the other programs run fine. Any ideas?
<honest> Ok, sorry that was a stupid question
<zorglu_> honest: better to ask most of the time
<zorglu_> and here, it is all the time :)
<mc_> what ports does apollon need opened?
<scion> hello
<honest> zorglu_: lol cheers, u dont know anything about ndiswrapper do u?
<scion> anyone here good with Steam and wine?
<sam__> exit
<zorglu_> honest: nope, i dont use it
<honest> : (
<zorglu_> mc_: see their website
<mc_> zorglu_: alright
<zorglu_> honest: hang around or comeback later, some do
<Tokeiito> after upgrade to 6.10: when i trying to lunch Zend Studio i'm geting error: http://paste.phphelp.lt/paste/299cb7452566b1277abfccde508c7ebe
<scion> anyone here good with wine and counter strike?
<Tokeiito> i've cheked, these libs are in /lib/ and /usr/lib/ dirs
<zorglu_> maouaou network scheduling is a ... not an easy task :) (read a bitch)
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: this is ultra specific, have you tried their dedicated channel ?
<Tokeiito> they dont have it. its not OpenSource soft
<zorglu_> zend is not the python stuff to do webite ?
<B-Minus> is there a powermanagement for laptops in kubuntu ?
<B-Minus> cant find it
<Tokeiito> but on 6.06 evrything works. so why after upgreid it not works?
<zorglu_> B-Minus: i installed it yesterday... dont remember the name
<B-Minus> :(
<zorglu_> !info kpowersave
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3216 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<zorglu_> B-Minus: i think it is this one
<yeti> i have a wmv8 video which i want to burn onto a videoCD or even better, a SVCD. is there any program that does this for me?
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: no. its Java stuf
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: ok im completly mistaken then
<B-Minus> ubotu: tnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> B-Minus: ubotu is a bot, i triggered it via a command
<frank23> yeti: I think you can use tovid to do that
<FJ_Sanchez> Bubba_Gump: http://www.suseforums.net/index.php?s=9f82ef8290ac230ff11661dac9fa479d&showtopic=26055&pid=139680&st=0&#entry139680
<FJ_Sanchez> The problem is still there
<FJ_Sanchez> The change affected all my GTK apps
<FJ_Sanchez> So now the other apps have a small fonts
<B-Minus> zorglu_: tn
<B-Minus> x
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 <- wow this is a path problem
<yeti> frank23: i can't find tovid in the edgy/universe/multiverse repostitories
<cpk1> you cant sudo cd?
<honest> zorglu_: cheers
<frank23> yeti: it may not be in the repositories
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: type in a terminal "which dirname" and tell me the result
<yeti> frank23: umm okay... i guess i'll just use ffmpeg then
<frank23> yeti: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: /usr/bin/dirname
<cpk1> yeti: kmediafactory might
<zorglu_> ls /lib/libc.so.6 <- type that in a terminal Tokeiito
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: and giveme the result
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: /lib/libc.so.6
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: ok what produced this list of error, did you launch a command ? if so which one
<Tokeiito> i'm just lunch program which starts it :)
<Tokeiito> exec script
<Tokeiito> i can give source of it this helps
<zorglu_> sudo ldconfig -v | grep libc.so.6 <- ok type this one now, Tokeiito
<cpk1> trying to copy files from an ntfs drive as sudo yet I get "omitting directory" when i try it
<zorglu_> cpk1: use -r option to copy all the subdirectory
<zorglu_> cp -r /my/source/dir /other/dir/name
<cpk1> zorglu_: thanks, trying that
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: results paste here or in pastebin ?
<marius__> Hello
<marius__> 
<Tokeiito> will be 4lines
<marius__> somebody Uses YADe?
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: yep, and put the exec script in another pastebin
<marius__> alguien que use YADE?
<marius__> necesito ayuda, por favo
<zorglu_> marius__:
* Mez -> work
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bianconeri> having problems with vmware server...its not running i get this message from the terminal : '/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)'
<Tokeiito> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: my guess is the script play funky with the shared lib path, and got messeup
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: nope this one is no good
<Tokeiito> xm
<zorglu_> http://paste.phphelp.lt/ <- Tokeiito try this one
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: do you happen to know of a windows client that works with freenx? (the free as in beer version (2.x) didn't work, as was said in the wiki)
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: nope.
<zorglu_> freenx is good technology but poorly used for now
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: ldconfig output: http://pastebin.ca/240663
<zorglu_> lookin
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: ah, I see
<Lerneaen_Hydra> zorglu_: do you know of any other similar protocoll?
<Lerneaen_Hydra> similar to freenx/vnc
<zorglu_> Lerneaen_Hydra: well X forwarding via ssh, but you already know this one
<Lerneaen_Hydra> yeah, not quite what I want (especially when over to a windows box)
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: ok you do have the library zend is looking for
<Nutz44> need help with lan between xp and kubuntu - using a router with 4 port hub - cannot see my network at ill in remote place -> samba share
<zorglu_> !samba | Nutz44
<ubotu> Nutz44: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: script source: http://pastebin.ca/240668
<zorglu_> lookin
<Nutz44> already checked those sites but still no connection
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: if it seems very mest up, i can upload it to my host
<aurelius> hello
<honest> does anyone know how to find the ID of a PCI device?
<Lerneaen_Hydra> lspci?
<Lerneaen_Hydra> proably with some flag
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: looked at it... failed to find anything
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: ok the status is : the error you see are typical unix command line tools (dirname, grep, ls) failling to find basic shared library (libc.so.6, libpthread.so.0). BUT those library are present on your disk. thus somewhere the path to the shared library got messed up
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: and i didnt found where
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: then tere is some bug in 6.10 cose in 6.06 works perfect :(
<zorglu_> well it is more likely just that the zend stuff is not compatible
<Tokeiito> :)
<Tokeiito> ye
<honest> i need to find the PCI ID of a card in my box, does anyuone know how i would do such a thing?
<Tokeiito> sad sad cose now i must downgrade to kubuntu 6.06
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: you said it was commercial product, cant you ask them ?
<zorglu_> well i prefere 6.06 personnaly :)
<Tokeiito> i will
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: why?
<jonathan__> ff
<Homer> yo
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: i use my box to work. to try unstable version is not recommended :)
<Homer> so what is the package to update KDE to 3.5.5 in dapper
<Tokeiito> xm.. so 6.10 is unstable?
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: well the definition is quite funky :) it is "stable AND on the edge" :)
<Tokeiito> :) isee
<Homer> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: but it is impossible to be both at the same time. up to you to find the one you prefere :0
<Tokeiito> zorglu_: ok thank you for the help. is there a way to reinstall kubuntu without formating HDD?
<Homer> how do I update KDE to 3.5.5 in dapper?
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: if i undersand what you mean by 'formating the disk', i would say no
<h3sp4wn> Homer: see kubuntu.org
<Homer> ?
<zorglu_> Tokeiito: you can keep the partition thos
<Homer> OK
<h3sp4wn> Homer: It gives you a link to riddells key and the repo name and full instructions
<Tokeiito> guff. all mine 80GB is one partition
<Tokeiito> ok thanks will try to reboot on old linux image. maybe helps for wile
<Tokeiito> good luck
<dre> hi all
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<Homer> I do I change KDE to show American time
<letalis> Homer: what timezone?
<willis_> Hmm..  got me a  BCM4318   wireless in this laptop. had it working under dapper some time back.. does the kernel in edgy include the modules for it now?  debatin updating to edgy in this laptop.. or keeping dapper. :)
<georgeb> Homer: right click on the clock and adjust time&date for permanent change to the system timezone
<georgeb> Homer: or right-click on the clock -> show timezone -> configure timezones to setup several timezones and see the time easily in those timezones without changing the system's timezone
<Homer> that didn't change the time
<Homer> I want it to say the time in AM/PM
<Hawkwind> Homer: Adjust Time and Date and select the bottom option in the time configuration
<BluesKaj> Homer, just foolaround with it ..it'll evetually work for ya :)
<Mahmoud85> Homer : right on time > Date & Time format > Times & Dates > Time Format .. choose the one with AMPM
<Homer> yeah did it
<Homer> thanks
<edulix> hi!
* _FabioNET_off is away: Buona notte
<edulix> how can I configure kde so that when I change with ctrl+tab from desktop to desktop it goes first to previously visited desktops?
<Hawkwind> FabioNET: Please don't announce your away messages publicly
<Hawkwind> _FabioNET_: ^^^^^^
<edulix> non-linear. I had that in my older instalation of kubuntu (dapper)
<candyban> Hi guys ...
<candyban> Has there been any "cool" new developments lately?
<Homer> Kubuntu has become sentient!
<Homer> finally
<candyban> I sentient? (going to dictionary for that one)
<_FabioNET_off> Hawkwind: what?
<fdoving> candyban: checkout basket - http://basket.kde.org/
<candyban> sentient \SEN-shee-uhnt; -tee-; -shuhnt\, adjective:
<candyban>   1. Capable of perceiving by the senses; conscious.
<candyban>  2. Experiencing sensation or feeling.
<jende_> Howdy folksy
<zorglu_> sensation like 'wow it is hot' ?
<letalis> sentient?
<letalis> thats going a little far.
<letalis> lol
<jende_> Hawkwind: hi there
<jende_> fdoving: hi again
<jende_> has anyone of you seen any probs with mysql 5.0 on edgy?
<candyban> Can anyone point to a good site where they have progress on some "cool" pieces of software? (e.g. cairo, aiglx, xglx, compiz, kde4, samba4, ...)
<BluesKaj> hey jende_...did ya find K9Copy ?
<jende_> BluesKaj: sure did
<BluesKaj> works ?
<jende_> BluesKaj: have posted the errormessages to the developer
<jende_> BluesKaj: nops...*grrrrrrrrr*
<BluesKaj> bummer
<jende_> BluesKaj: indeed
<rojikaru> I need help.
<BluesKaj> how about devede24?
<BluesKaj> rojikaru, just ask
<rojikaru> How do i get the alsamixer working after i've done, grep snd-card /etc/modules
<jende_> BluesKaj: I have installed it, but hadn't had a real look at it as yet
<sbrandollo> cucU
<sbrandollo> There are italian?
<jende_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jende_> rojikaru: what do you mean? I don't get you
<sbrandollo> thanks
<jende_> rojikaru: sudo alsamixer
<jende_> sbrandollo: no worries
<Kim^J> OMFG! Why THE HELL DID SOMEONE BROKE SPEEDCRUNCH?!?!?!!?!?
<Kim^J> It can't count.
<Kim^J> It's friggin useless.
<zorglu_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kim^J> Fix my Speedcrunch. NOW!
<zorglu_> please behave
<Kim^J> Why do we have a useless calculator?!
<Homer> what is that cool console program from KDE used
<Homer> yakakae
<fdoving> Kim^J: what's wrong with it?
<Homer> or something
<omicron_> yakuake ;)
<Kim^J> fdoving: It saying 255*255*255 is 1.65.....
<sbrandollo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zorglu_> hehehe :)
<fdoving> Kim^J: isn't it?
<zorglu_> damn i dont understand, so i will be agressive, this will solve all my problems :)
<Kim^J> fdoving: No... In my world the thing after . is decimals.
<narian> sorry to ask such a borring question, but is there any working DVD-rip app with a nice GUI for KDE? or better yet, at all?
<fdoving> Kim^J: the answer is
<zorglu_> !k3b | narian
<ubotu> narian: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<fdoving> Kim^J:
<fdoving> ehm..
<jende_> narian: k9copy
<jende_> narian: dvd::rip
<zorglu_> narian: sorry you meant rip
<fdoving> Kim^J: i can't paste normally, but it's 16581375
<fdoving> Kim^J: that's the same as 1.6581375e7
<narian> jende_: witch is the better you think?
<Kim^J> In my world no.
<marius__> #kubuntu-es
<jende_> narian: dunno
<zorglu_> not in his world :)
<Kim^J> Why put a friggin dot there?!?!?
<zorglu_> Kim^J: well it is ok, math is not for your world :)
<yeti> Kim^J: e7 means *10^7
<h3sp4wn> Kim^J: Because its in standard form which is exactly what it should do
<zorglu_> Kim^J: yell more to the computer, it will remove the dot out of fear :)
<zorglu_> it is too late for a tough customer :)
<yeti> zorglu_: well... representing the product of two integers as a floating point number is not math at all, it was invented by evil compscientists because their microschips were too dumb to correctly multiply arbitrarly large integers in useful time ;)
<fdoving> Kim^J: if you don't want this feature, turn it off. 'view -> fixed decimal' inside speedcrunch. And next time, ask politely.
<zorglu_> yeti: more like because unlimited memory was not yet available :)
<Kim^J> ah thank you.
<yeti> zorglu_: 1E7 notation doesnt solve this problem, it alleviates it though ;)
<zorglu_> yep and 1e7 is a math notation :)
<zorglu_> official and stuff :)
<yeti> i've never seen a mathematical paper that says "1e7". they say "1*10^7".
<flaccid> anybody else have splash progress meter moved to bottom left corner of screen?
<zorglu_> well you need to meet efficient mathematicians :)
<zorglu_> 1e7 shorted and more readable that 1*10^7 :)
<yeti> zorglu_: and by mathematical paper, i mean real mathematics, not evel numericians ;)
<yeti> evil*
<zorglu_> me i mean people in front of a blackboard doing math :)
<yeti> show my a book on number theory that gives evaluated bounds for theorems in 1e7 notation ;)
<zorglu_> maouaouaoua
<georgeb> yeti: depends.. if was writen in word or latex :)
<h3sp4wn> e is something else so it doesn't really make any sense
<h3sp4wn> (or could mean 2 things)
<yeti> georgeb: lol
<zorglu_> yep exponantial
<zorglu_> but it is not like math got clean notation :)
<Homer> e is natural log no?
<h3sp4wn> e is a number 2.71828183.............
<georgeb> Homer: for mathematicians it might, for everybody else is a vowel
<dennister> hello ppls :)
<zorglu_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_%28mathematical_constant%29#Non-mathematical_uses_of_e
<zorglu_> The exponential function f(x) = e^x
<zorglu_> The mathematical constant e is the base of the natural logarithm.
<h3sp4wn> But e is just a number
<Homer> speechcrunch is pretty hot
<dennister> ok, the edgy i386 went fairly smoothly
<Homer> can I get speechcrunch as a library?
<georgeb> zorglu_: dude, stop giving us links like that, without a warning, I still have to take a math exam and now I feel so guilty :)
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<dennister> where i could use some help now is the nvdia-glx install...konsole keeps giving me an error
<Tokeiito> what tool is the best for partitioning HDD, when in the HDD are information.
<georgeb> zorglu_: seeing all those formulas, I think I'll have a nightmare with all my math teachears this night
<Homer> wikipedia is like the worst place to learn about math
<zorglu_> q. whtat is the name of the 1 * 10 ^ 7 notation ?
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: standard form
<Homer> the math editors don't even try to sound normal
<zorglu_> h3sp4wn: it doesnt please wikipedia, any other ?
<dennister> i installed the linux-restricted, rebooted, then the nvidia-glx, then tried the command nvidia-glx-config enable...but nada
<georgeb> Tokeiito: you can try Gparted live CD http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php; still, nothing is 100% reliable, a backup might be usefull :)
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: but you would write it as 1 x 10 (but I dunno how to to 7)
<zorglu_> my bad
<Homer> ww speechcrunch is awesome
<Homer> speed
<Homer> wow
<dennister> can anyone help me with this?
<Homer> I want the math library behind it!
<yeti> Homer: what do you mean by "try to sound normal"? i guess you can't explain principal ideals or skew fields and "sound normal" ;)
<shadowhywind> hay all i am having a werid problem, My wireless is so extremely slow
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: using decent antennas ? (first thing to change)
<zorglu_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_notation#Exponential_notation <- blahhhhhhhhhhh i win!!! :)
<Tokeiito> georgeb: so for Ubuntu there is nothing like windows Partition Magic?
<zorglu_> yeti: and you lose!!! :)
<shadowhywind> Tokeitto try qtparted, or qparted
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: You lose because its a capital E
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: e is (the number)
<zorglu_> nope scrushy use E
<yeti> zorglu_: so why do i lose? it says that calculators and computer programs use it. i have never denied thay do.
<zorglu_> me i did irc math :)
<georgeb> Tokeiito: there is also gparted in the repos
<dennister> this is the error message i've gotten twice now: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<zorglu_> yeti: because it is official notation
<Tokeiito> thankyou
<Homer> wow speechcruch is the s**t
<Homer> seriously what library does it use to solve problems
<Homer> I want it
<zorglu_> i dont even know what is speed scruch :)
<nekomata> during the upgrade, how bad is it if it throws a load of unresolved dependancies at you? (amarok, kcontrol, kdesktop, konqueror, various other video players) are they to be expected?
<yeti> zorglu_: and where exactly have i denied that it is some sort of official notation? i just said that serious math like number theory would never use it ;)
<dennister> nekomata: pretty serious
<Homer> I hate math
<zorglu_> yeti: moauaoua :) ok now lets define 'seriousness' :)
<dennister> you shouldn't have any unresolved dependencies
<Homer> and I am a CS major
<dennister> try this: apt-get install -f
<zorglu_> yeti: ... sore loser and that's it :)
<yeti> Homer: math rocks ;)
<Homer> eww no it doesn't
<Homer> I will say it is better then learning shakespeare though
<yeti> zorglu_: okay, you win, i hereby award you a golden pineapple and admit i was not right :)
<dennister> nahhhhhh shakespeare's the best!
<zorglu_> yeti: you said it :)
<Homer> or any college level english class
<yeti> zorglu_: now take back that "sore loser" thing ;)
<dennister> <-----English major here
<Homer> ewww
<Homer> I barf on you!
<dennister> rofl
<zorglu_> yeti: hmm ok :) you are a good loser :)
<Lerneaen_Hydra> Homer: if you like speedcrunch take a look at qalculate
<dennister> i love my lit...sorry
<h3sp4wn> Using vector's instead of trigonometry in code leads to it running much faster
<dennister> math was just too easy
<Homer> english is just to silly
<Homer> write a 6 page paper on "Africanism in Miltons Paradise Lost"
<dennister> lol...the ambiguosity is the challenge
<icheyne> hi all. I'm looking at buying a video card and I want to know the most "ideologically correct" one to go for. This page lists some options but are any of these any good? http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/video
<Homer> english major = proves you are good at BSing
<Homer> english professors are masters in BS
<garrin> hey, can anyone tell me why input fields look so bad in firefox in linux
<dennister> icheyne: stay away from ati...go nvdia
<yeti> icheyne: well, those intel chips are all onboard chips, you can't actually buy cards that use those.
<icheyne> oh ok
<zorglu_> i wrote a 30page paper on how computer WILL become smarter than human race, how they will evolve at exponantial speed (moore law) and why we should destroy them in order to preserve human race :)
<dennister> ati has virtually nooooo linux support
<yeti> icheyne: ati does not supply OSS drivers either, though there is a OSS driver project by the community
<zorglu_> and made a 1hour talk about this :)
<icheyne> this is for a new PC so maybe I should go for an onboard chip
<Homer> see that's a cool paper
<dennister> my favourite paper ever was "Nietsche, music, and The Wall"
<icheyne> yeti, do you know if the OSS driver supports any decent cards?
<yeti> icheyne: so go for nvidia. their drivers are not OSS, but they are free as in they don't cost you anything, and they're quite good for linux
<nekomata> I'd say choosing nvidia over ati is a smart choice regardless of OS
<Homer> english major write about "use of silence in metaphysical literature"
<nekomata> ati just seems to cause problems ;.;
<georgeb> zorglu_: moore's law is more like a guess; someday this will stop
<icheyne> thanks guys
<dennister> whenever i get my htpc working wtih linux, ok?
<zorglu_> georgeb: they started saying that in early 90's :)
<Tokeiito> but as i see qtparted dont have function resize partition :|
<icheyne> I've got an nvidia card now but I'm just wondering what I should get in a new machine
<icheyne> I suppose I should go for one of the Intel onboard chips as I'm not too much of a gamer
<zorglu_> georgeb: i guess it will stop tho, but funny they said that for 15years :)
<dennister> ati should be firebombed..except i have some slim hope they'll improve since amd boutght them
<georgeb> zorglu_: now they have some more solid reasons :) like power usage, heat stuff & friends
<yeti> icheyne: i'm unsure, but it's very unlikely. additionally you're not doing an "ideologically good" thing by buying ATI. buy nvidia, it's not "really ideologically good" either, but it will get you speed and stability for your money even if you have to use a non-OSS driver
<Tokeiito> so it's imposible to resize mine system partition withot loosing data on int
<Tokeiito> *it
<firebird619> I downloaded Flashplayer 9 beta from Adobe today and the readme says place the file in the Plugins directory for the browser you use. Where is the default Plugins directory for Konqueror? Firefox?
<nekomata> dennister: meanwhile I fear that they will infect AMD ;.;
* tarakan is away: Gone away for now.
<zorglu_> georgeb: but once moore stops, you can just increase the size.
<yeti> icheyne: and _in my opinion_, it's just silly to buy a card that costs more and is slower just because they have OSS drivers.
<dennister> they better not...ati had some of the worst ethics on top of no-linux attitude
<zorglu_> georgeb: imagine all computer of the internet acting as a single cpu :)
<zorglu_> georgeb: just to give an idea of what the 'size' parameter may bring
<icheyne> yeti, I suppose I could chose something slightly evil if I got to play Quake 4! ;)
<nekomata> dennister: that -f seems to have fixed it thanks
<dennister> and while we're on the subject of nvidia is better on linux...can anyone help me install the driver into my new edgy installation?
<georgeb> zorglu_: yep; here's a intereseting article related to this: http://www.informit.com/articles/printerfriendly.asp?p=663085&rl=1
* nekomata risks the reboot
<yeti> icheyne: if you want to play quake4, buy nvidia, full stop. ;)
<dennister> ur welcome nekomata
<icheyne> :oP
<dennister> feels proud of herself she could help *somebody*
<garrin> is there a way to change the style of the input boxes and other form elements for firefox
<dennister> <--3mth noob
<georgeb> zorglu_: regarding all computers in the world.. hmm.. I was just thinking how big is the CPU usage caused by antiviruses on all windows systems in the world :)
<nekomata> oops, just realised that I should probably do that install line again
<zorglu_> georgeb: hehe :) imagine how to exploit all the idle time too :)
<georgeb> zorglu_: and also, regarding the earlier math problem, it reminds me of http://www.themathlab.com/geometry/funnyproofs.htm   #12 in the list :)
<dennister> perhaps this will help me get some help?
<dennister> much better: anyone install the nvidia driver on edgy yet? i'm having unexplained errors
<BluesKaj> zorglu_, should we linux users worry about spyware , and viruses ?
<yeti> dennister: what's the problem? i upgraded from dapper to edgy and had no problems with it, if i remember correctly
<shadowhywind_> can anyone help with some slow iwireless speeds? any ideas?
<yeti> BluesKaj: you should ALWAYS worry in terms of never do anything stupid like installing software from unknown sources where you can't verify the source code
<dennister> yeti: i installed the right kernel, rebooted, then the nvdia-glx, then in konsole did the command: nvdia-glx-config enable
<shadowhywind_> connects to the wireless router fine, but not any website
<georgeb> firebird619: for mozilla ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<BluesKaj> yeti, verify the source code ?...gimme a break
<dennister> but konsole keeps telling me: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<moma82> hi
<firebird619> georgeb: Ok, what about Konqueror, firefox hasn't been working right, I open it and seconds later it closes.
<moma82> may someone help me with synce and my htc prophet ppc
<yeti> BluesKaj: well, what i meant to say is: if someone tells you: "test this program, its leet!" and gives you a link to some weird ftp server, then don't let any of this stuff gain root privileges
<moma82> i want to connect my ppc with my kubuntu
<moma82> but i dont know how can i do it
<yeti> BluesKaj: but with software from the repositories, i don't think you need to worry
<moma82> i found some pages
<moma82> but its a liitle bit to difficult for me
<yeti> dennister: hmmm... did you install nvidia-glx from the repositories?
<letalis> anyone else using kopete and unable to connect to either aim or icq?
<dennister> yes i did...thru apt-get
<dennister> oh no...it was synaptic
<yeti> dennister: did you also install nvidia-kernel-common?
<dennister> yep
<yeti> mhhh
<icheyne> dennister, did you replace nv with nvidia in your xorg.conf?
<dennister> nope...not yet...was about to but got nervous
<icheyne> that fixed it for me
<icheyne> I did it 30 minutes ago and it worked fine
<dennister> keep the quotes surrounding 'vesa' and just replace vesa with nvidia?
<icheyne> umm
<icheyne> no
<icheyne> just do a fine and replace with nv to nvidia
<icheyne> find
<dennister> ...will try
<icheyne> then I did this - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which completely fixed me - got me 1280x1024 at 85htz refresh rate
<Tokeiito> in kubuntu-live cd there is gparted or smth like that?
<dennister> well there seems to be no 'nv' at all in my xorg.conf file
<georgeb> firebird619: it automatically searches the mozilla plugin folder, in konqueror go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> plugins, and you can see a list of folders it checks for plugins and a list o plugins already found
<firebird619> georgeb: Ok, Thanks for your help.
<georgeb> firebird619: np
<candyban> Hmmz ... how can I add the latest wine sources to my apt? (I added the lines in my sources.list, apt-get update, but it still says 0.9.22 instead of 0.9.24)
<georgeb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<georgeb> !atm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgeb> huh ? what's zennix ? he tries to get me drunk :)
<dennister> hmmm...why is there no 'nv' at all in my conf file?...graphics was detected at start as an nvdia
<candyban> georgeb: I did all that ...
<candyban> georgeb: "Ign http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy/main Package"
<dennister> aha! methinks it was because i forgot to change it at all in control center
<icheyne> dennister, did you do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<dennister> no...this is the first i heard u had to do this
<dennister> let me change the card from vesa to nv in control center first, then xorg might have the 'nv' instead of 'vesa'...then it might all work
<icheyne> it's worth a try
<icheyne> select nvidia for graphics
<icheyne> and choose the defaults
<georgeb> candyban: what' s ign ?
<icheyne> the monitor autodetect and simple options are generally OK
<icheyne> dennister, ok
<candyban> When I run apt-get update
<candyban> It says ign (I think ignore?)
<IceD> hello
<IceD> is there any guide about adsl setup?
<digivore> does anyone know if i can partition a flash drive?
<bLaZeD> can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/201
<georgeb> candyban: try apt-cache madison wine to see in wich repos wine is found
<dennister> hi bLaZeD
<dennister> bbs...will have to reboot
<dennister> or restart anyway
<bLaZeD> dennister, hello...i have to reboot?
<georgeb> candyban: try apt-get install wine=0.9.24~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1
<candyban> georgeb: How come it tries to install 0.9.22 by default? (even though I have it pinned)
<edgar> acabo de instlar ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi
<candyban> ah ... because it can't be authenticated?
<ubuntu> selam trk varm aranzda
<edgar> poner respositorios alguien me oude ayudar
<candyban> edgar: many thanks :)
<georgeb> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ubuntu> can you hear me?:D
<ubuntu> esesssssssssssss?
<georgeb> !tk | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgeb> !tr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<moma82> join #synce
<mc_> i have 2 sound cards,how do set the default one?
<mc_> nevermind
<moma82> #ppc
<dennister> ok...no joy
<dennister> hi coreymon
<superkirbyartist> I need help.  Kubuntu boots on PowerPC, splash screen, but no desktop :-(.
<dennister> get in line superkirbyartist :)
<dennister> j/k
<superkirbyartist> But really.
<dennister> i still can't seem to get the nvidia-glx isntalled properly in this edgy
<superkirbyartist> I really need to find out what's wrong.  iMac G3.
<dennister> anyone?
<dennister> i understand superkirbyartist, i'm where u are, and that's what we're here for: to help
<dennister> although i can't say i help much...too much of a noob
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  hmm. i had no issues with nvidia-glx stuff and edgy.. on a clean install
<dennister> this is a clean install too
<Dr_Willis> install a few pacakges, run that one command.. restart X server.
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me get on my startx desktop?
<Dr_Willis> I guess basic trouble shooting.. try 'startx' in a console and see whar error messages show up./
<dennister> ok...i'll try to install some more...
<superkirbyartist> None.
<superkirbyartist> Black screen after splash bar all the way full.
<superkirbyartist> ?
<superkirbyartist> Dr Willis?
<Dr_Willis> disable the annoying splash, and framebuffers. with the 'nosplash' and 'nofb' options , by editing the grub menu kernel= lines.
<Dr_Willis> I cant tell much untill we get some information/error messages/
<superkirbyartist> I have Yaboot on powerpc.
<Dr_Willis> One of the many reasons i hate all tis eye candy..
<superkirbyartist> No GRUB
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  no idea aboyt Yaboot or if you can edit the boot lines.. id hope so.. if not.. well time to learn how to boot to single user mode i guess.
<superkirbyartist> ?
<Dr_Willis> basicially we need to get to a working console, then start trouble shooting.
<superkirbyartist> I can get a console.
<Dr_Willis> at the console then, try 'startx' and see what error messages show up.
<superkirbyartist> If I type startx the splash loads.
<Dr_Willis> so it seem,s to try to load kde, then hangs eh?
<superkirbyartist> Black screen, yes.
<Dr_Willis> use alt-ctrl-backspace to kill X. and try the command 'X'
<superkirbyartist> Maybe it's a problem with the internal monitor.  Be right back.
<superkirbyartist> Sure.
<Dr_Willis> see if ya get a screen and a CUrsor.
#kubuntu 2007-10-29
<NickPresta> eljefe, in nvidia-settings, its 3 clicks away :)
<eljefe> its greyed out tho :(
<ardchoille> eljefe: Are you launching nvidia settings with kdesu?
<NickPresta> eljefe, really? At the risk of being unhelpful, it worked for me when run as root.
<eljefe> running it with "sudo nvidia-settings" i would imagine its the same
<ardchoille> !kdesu | eljefe
<ubotu> eljefe: In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<eljefe> first, thats stupid.  but second, it didn't change anything ! :(
<eljefe> ah i did kdesu on gutsy, mucking it all up i guess.
<eljefe> let me try again.
<eljefe> ah but the same :(
<NickPresta> eljefe, do you see two monitors
<eljefe> ardchoille: how can i check myy current driver?
<ardchoille> eljefe: kdesu on gutsy is just a symlink to kdesudo
<eljefe> no i don't
<NickPresta> eljefe, do you have two monitors setup in your xorg.conf?
<eljefe> i've done this before but always with Envy; i was hoping Gutsyy could do it for me this round.
<eljefe> NickPresta: good question...
<eljefe> nope :(
<eljefe> lol
<eljefe> ok but really?  its a TVout, there isn't much to make happen
<eljefe> thats why there is the app, no?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !scroll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scroll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sparkster> hola
<NickPresta> !find tv
<ubotu> Found: gappletviewer-4.2, kghostview, linux-image-2.6.22-14-386, linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.22-14-server (and 75 others)
<NickPresta> crap, that isn't helpful heh
<sparkster> algun hispanohablante por aqui?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: this is the page im having a hard time scrolling
<inaety> how can i print a selection from konqeuror
<LjL> !es | sparkster
<ubotu> sparkster: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<sparkster> thank you!
<inaety> it can't find a simple button for it? it's probably right under my nose
<NickPresta> inaety, I don't see it either =\
<inaety> NickPresta: it has to be somewhere o_O
<atlfalcons866> how do i delete stuff in KDE
<inaety> atlfalcons866: that's a little vague
<atlfalcons866> i mean when i delete stuff on my thumb drive it just copys it to anthor folder in the thumb drive
<atlfalcons866> i mean when i delete stuff on my thumb drive it just copys it to anthor folder in the thumb drive
<miaviator> konqueror has no print selection http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11825
<inaety> miaviator: thats so weird, dontcha think
<miaviator> Rather inconvenient
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=238967399
<mike-kubuntu> how do i start compiz before kwin
<atlfalcons866> why does it do that
<mike-kubuntu> its having problems starting after
<mike-kubuntu> and i cant find out where in startkde/ kde.desktop/ kdmrc i would need to put it
<inaety> not sure what you mean atlfalcons866
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, i have to be their friend to see the profile but i imagine there is a crapload of shoddy HTML, large pictures and media which is causing the slowdowns. Does it happen on every page, or just on MySpace?
<inaety> right click delete, then on your desktop hit safely remove
<atlfalcons866> when i delete a file it copys it to the .trash folder instead of just deleting it
<atlfalcons866> in gnome it just deleted it right away
<inaety> AT0M1CB0MB3R: myspace sucks on everything especially with the profiles with flash
<lasca1> .
<inaety> not sure atlfalcons866
<Cael> umm anyone ableto answer a quick question, i mounted a Fat32 Windows Partition but it says i dont have the permissions to Write
<miaviator> you mean flash sucks --> inaety
<inaety> miaviator: yeah but it is essential...
<miaviator> True
<atlfalcons866> flash drive miaviator
<lasca1> hello
<miaviator> its a saftey feature
<Cael> what do i need to do to mount it in Read/write? (its a old windows 98 partition)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: mostly on myspace but pageswith heavy text
<miaviator> Cael  Most likely you didn't mount with user permissions or the system didn't, or the card's Writelock is on
<Cael> i mounted it like this sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media
<miaviator> or sudo mount -o user /dev/DRIVE /MOUNTPOINT (man mount)
<SudoKing> sudo
<SudoKing> :)
<Cael> (Live cd session atm)
<miaviator> that might be wrong, it's users
<|Toad> anyone have any trouble uploading pictures to photobucket?
<inaety> miaviator: think kde4 will add the support?
<Alonea> bigdad1e: I have no idea how. did you find the ndiswrapper page? and really if you are going to use linux, it is best to do it yourself so you learn. the pages on the ndiswrapper site are very helpful. there is also the irc.
<bigdad1e> yes i did but i cant seem to get it installed
<bigdad1e> i just need someone to show me to learn
<miaviator> ineaty: One would hope,  I've heard a lot of hype for KDE4,  but from the bug page it doesn't look promising
<coreymon77> miaviator: thats why its still a beta
<coreymon77> miaviator: beta means buggy
<atlfalcons866> how do i use kde4 now
<miaviator> add a repot with k4 builds
<miaviator> and enjoy the chrashes!
<coreymon77> atlfalcons866: unless you are a developer, i dont suggest it
<atlfalcons866> its for my older computer
<coreymon77> atlfalcons866: then i definitely dont reccomend it
<Alonea> bigdad1e: ok, are you having trouble installing ndiswrapper or your driver?
<lubos> hello, is it possible to disable right-click on the desktop when using fluxbox as a desktop manager? thank you
<atlfalcons866> my main computer is 2.8GHz Pentuim D my older computer is intel pentium 4 1.8Ghz
<bigdad1e> ndis
<Alonea> bigdad1e: ok, so you downloaded the file and used ark to unarchive it?
<LifeNomad> When I am trying to run the kubuntu live-cd my screen just goes black, and nothing comes up except for a mouse pointer, vidcard=BFG Nvidia 7800 Gt OC
<bigdad1e> i tryed to unzip it and it wont
<miaviator> ndiswrapper is included in the standard repo's
<miaviator> ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-common
<Alonea> miaviator: is it now? i never knew. also don't trust the repos these days
<miaviator> It is
<Alonea> miaviator: though hopefully for this it wont cause any problems
<Alonea> bigdad1e: yeah, just search in adept and install ndiswrapper from there then
<NickPresta> Alonea, why don't trust the repos?
<bigdad1e> i tryed that and it wont install
<miaviator> @Alonea Adept
<Alonea> NickPresta: had too many things not work in them and work when I installed then manually
<miaviator> @bigdad1e what error?
<cptnspoon> Hey all, anyone care to help me get my nvidia geforce4 to work under gutsy? Been trying for over a week and still no luck
<Alonea> anyway, I gotta go
<NickPresta> Alonea, like what? If you're having trouble with apps in the repos, you should report a bug since others are probably having trouble too
<bigdad1e> Please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<NickPresta> sigh
<miaviator> @cptnspoon -->  why doesn't it work
<Darkrift411> ok, i have a usb hd i plugged in (its ntfs i believe) and It shows up as a thumbdrive, and i can read from it, but cannot write to it. Even when running konq in root. I just want to copy files to it to take over to the kids windows computer, but dont know how. I am willing to format/repart the drive, but it would have to be windows readable
<Darkrift411> anyone able to help?
<cptnspoon> miaviator: I have no idea, i've installed the nvidia drivers via adept and it just crashes x so I have to edit the xorg.conf and revert back to the 'nv' driver
<miaviator> @darkrift411 --> make your comments more legal friendly,   google for fuse and ntfs-3g
<Darkrift411> legal friendly?
<Darkrift411> i have ntfs3g installed
<Darkrift411> i can read from ntfs drives, but it doesnt seem to want me to write to it
<miaviator> Sure it's not what you meant "to take over the kids windows computer"
<miaviator> sorry my misunderstanding
<gan|y|med> hi
<NickPresta> hi, gan|y|med
<gan|y|med> anybody using ksynaptic?
<Darkrift411> and fuse didnt find me much on google cept the expected nonrelated junk
<Darkrift411> anyoneelse able to help?
<miaviator> @darkrift it's in the docs
<miaviator> @darkrift it's in the docs for ntfs3g
<Darkrift411> k
<miaviator> @darkrift what are u using to mount the drive?
<bigdad1e> alonea what can i do?
<ace> Does anyone know if a patch to fix the sound problems has been released yet?
<gan|y|med> i want to set custom key bindings in amarok, yet every time i close amarok (minimising) it reverts to the standard keys
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<miaviator> @ganly if it is not saving your keybindings on close it sounds like a bug
<cptnspoon> Okay, I just tried loading my NVidia driver again (changed "nv" to "nvidia" in my xorg.conf) and X wouldn't start again, it gave me some error like "Module nvidia...... couldn't be loaded". In my Xorg.0.log file the only error line I've got says this "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<Geekomancer1> Hello, I have a question about Amarok. I'm trying to connect to an RSS stream that requires a username and password. the UN and PW are correct and I can connect to the stream in Rythembox. Is there something that needs to be enabled in Amarok for that that needs to be enabled? I'd use Rythembox, but I like Amarok better :)
<k5ubuntu> i need help getting my wireless card to work..........
<cptnspoon> ANY help would really be appreciated cause I want my video card back working!!
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: have you installed nvidia driver?
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: if yes, how
<k5ubuntu> anyone willing to help me get my wireless card working............
<Tm_T> !patience | k5ubuntu
<ubotu> k5ubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<k5ubuntu> i know tm_t im sorry i just cant figure it out
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Yep, I first installed it via the upgrade, then it didn't work so I installed it manually from the site, learned that was a big no no, so I uninstalled it, reinstalled all my ~nmesa packages and then reinstalled the nvidia drivers through adept
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: humm
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: you use nvidia-glx or -new?
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: is there any way I can check if they're installed properly?
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: sorta, yes
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: I initially used -new but then I check compatability and used nvidia-glx instead
<Tm_T> okie
<k5ubuntu> i need help setting up my wireless card: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Adept shows nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-14-generic and nvidia-kernel-common all installed
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: open konsole and enter "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx"
<k5ubuntu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<caesar__> is there a way I can legally watch DVDs on my computer?
<Tm_T> caesar__: humm, I think I have heard there's powerdvd or similar app for Linux if that is your meaning
<Cael> oki got my fat32 partition mounted to a read/write folder yet i still cantot write to the mounted filesystem, what am i doing wrong?
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Okay, all done. Should I try to restart X? The other thing, when I'd hit Ctrl Alt Backspace it would hang on something like "Loading Startup Scripts" or something of the sort and I'd have to hit Alt F2 to get the command prompt back...might be completely unrelated
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: reboot even?
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: just for fun ;)
<caesar__> Tm_T well, I can watch this DVD of mine, but only up to the FBI warning and that kind of stuff
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Haha, okay, I'll reboot
<k5ubuntu> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 15 others)
<Tm_T> caesar__: yup
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Argh, darnit, since doing that now my Reboot/Shutdown buttons have disappeared, now only Logout is available!!!
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Should I just reboot via konsole?
<caesar__> Tm_T: so powerDVD goes through all of that?
<k5ubuntu> is compiz installed on 7.10
<Tm_T> caesar__: should
<k5ubuntu> how do i enable this
<Tm_T> caesar__: or any legal app
<Cael> why do i feel as iwhen i come here for help i get ignored?
<Tm_T> !compiz | k5ubuntu
<ubotu> k5ubuntu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Tm_T> Cael: how long have you been here?
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Okay, I'll reboot via konsole, brb
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: good luck
<Cael> not long (today) but i come often when i do need help
<ace> I am currently lacking sound(running from an NVIDIA GeForce 7300), does anyone know if a patch to fix this has been released?
<andrea> Hi everybody
<Tm_T> Cael: around what time you come here? this is more active on european daytime
<andrea> 2
<andrea> 2 AM
<Cael> aroiund 4pm est
<NickPresta> ace, you're lacking sound and you're running a 7300?
<ace> yes
<NickPresta> ace, your video card has nothing to do with your sound.
<Tm_T> Cael: that says nothing to me =)
<NickPresta> !sound | ace
<ubotu> ace: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ace> it's running through it apperently, i checked this up a while back
<andrea> I have two strange problems
<Tm_T> Cael: but trust me, we try help anyone we can
<andrea> my keyboard in kubuntu 7.10 doesnt work correctly
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Okay, I've rebooted and all seems to be fine
<andrea> I have tried all the feasble mappings
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: yay!
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Should I try editing my xorg.conf again though?
<andrea> but nothing seems to change
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: to gain what?
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: oh, you're on nv?
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Well reinstalling the drivers won't change xorg.conf to run under the nvidia driver again will it?
<Tm_T> then yes
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Yeah, otherwise I can't get into x. Okies...should I edit it, then do a reboot again?
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: you can, shouldnt harm
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Righto, cheer for this. Brb
<Tm_T> Cael: what does mount return about your problem?
<Cael> vfat on /dev/hda1 (rw)
<miaviator> @cptnspoon lsmod|grep nvidia
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: Oh, one other thing, there appears to be two places in xorg.conf my video card is listed, once under "Section  Device" and another under "Section   device #"
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: er?
<Tm_T> Cael: and mountpoint is something you have write access to?
<Cael> yes
<cptnspoon> miaviator: That didn't return anything
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> bah bah bah
<Cael> its mounted to a folder on my desktop,  /home/ubuntu/Desktop/mount
<blizzzek> gn8
<Tm_T> I'm heading back to sleep, sorry folks but its night here ->
<cptnspoon> Tm_T: No probs, night mate
<cptnspoon> miaviator: I've pastebinned my xorg.conf, I have a feeling it's screwy cause of all the dabbling I've been doing, care to take a look at it? http://pastebin.ca/753204
<danny_> how do i install desktop effects
<biovore> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danny_> lol
<k5ubuntu> so
<k5ubuntu> !find effect
<ubotu> Found: effectv, heroes-sound-effects, r-cran-effects
<k5ubuntu> !find desktop effects
<ubotu> Found: desktop-base, desktop-file-utils, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, gnome-desktop-data (and 45 others)
<biovore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<schiste> Hey, did anyone made a dist-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<Geekomancer1> Nothing on Amarok and podcasts with UN and PWD?
<Darkrift411> I have a 200g usb drive I am trying to make readable/writeable on linux and windows. I have just deleted the partition and made a new one, but I have not formatted it. XP wont allow me to format it fat and i dont know how to do it on linux. Anyone around that can help?
<Darkrift411> is 200g over the fat32 limit?
<smorg> firefox's (set as default browser) doesn't seem to have any effect
<biovore> Darkrift411: yes
<Darkrift411> you have to set it with a config file somewhere smorg, i ahd same problem
<biovore> Darkrift411: I think fat will only handle to 128GB
<Darkrift411> dont know where, but i think it is a konq config file
<smorg> yeah checking google now
<Darkrift411> id search "kubuntu default web browser" think thats how i found it
<Doobeh> Doesn't NTFS-3G support read and write?
<Darkrift411> ty biovore , ill make new paritions
<sub[t]rnl> you should just fdisk /dev/whatever
<sub[t]rnl> then create the fs type and partitions if needed
<Darkrift411> Doobeh, i tried that, wouldnt let me write to the ntfs part i had on it
<Darkrift411> even with kdesu konq, it said no permission
<Doobeh> Weird, could you view the files?
<Darkrift411> yup
<Darkrift411> but couldnt make new folders or write to it
<Darkrift411> konq keeps saying "Stalled" to me now
<Darkrift411> says no items in /
<Doobeh> Did you check the permissions for the drive?  I had to turn off 'mount as user' to get my usb drive to work
<biovore> !ext2fsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2fsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift411> damnit
<Darkrift411> damn, im lost
<Darkrift411> ill hook it up to the xp box and redo the partitions
<Darkrift411> im not that sure of myself messing with partitions in linux
<_aaa_> in kubuntu, can I replace konqueror with firefox?
<jtmoney> how do i check which version of fglrx is installed?
<Doobeh> _aaa_: System Settings-> Default Applications
<jtmoney> i don't get it... i installed the new ati binary, but the instructions (granted, they were for 7.04, not 7.10) said to add fglrx to the whitelist... now glxgears won't even work
<jtmoney> doesn't that just disable the ati binary altogether?
<_aaa_> ok,ty
<jtmoney> anyone?
<smorg> jt: Is it a newer card?
<smorg> older ones prior to the 9800 series should use the free driver
<jtmoney> mobile 200
<jtmoney> it's newer
<jtmoney> maybe if i don't whitelist fglrx
<jtmoney> i just don't understand... i had fglrx installed, then i followed the directions and installed the latest one (supposed to allow compiz to work with xgl)
<jtmoney> now it appears like it's just using a vesa standard one
<Doobeh> I'm using my ATI card with Compiz / XGL
<Doobeh> I can try and have a look for the guide I used if you want?
<smorg> also don't know if its good for the mobile ones
<jtmoney> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<smorg> there was some good info about the proprietary drivers on the kubuntu forums
<biovore> most of the mobile ati cards in laptop suck bad...
<jtmoney> scroll down to Ubuntu 7.04 ships with a utility to automate configuration of fglrx.
<jtmoney> yeah
<biovore> the close source driver dosn't even work well.
<jtmoney> but they were supposed to change it with the latest binary, i read
<smorg> by the way guys
<smorg> my xserver completely crashed and wouldn't start when I tried installing it
<smorg> anyone have that problem?
<smorg> I used the automated apt-get restricted driver gui that comes with gusty to do it
<mike-kubuntu> some shortcut somewhere is over-riding alt+space for katapult, it opens up a menu when i do it, how do i disable that and get it back to katapult?
<Doobeh> mike-kubuntu: System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
 * miaviator says hello
<miaviator> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mike-kubuntu> Doobeh: i've checked there and cant find any conflicting shortcuts
<Jucato> mike-kubuntu: are you using Compiz?
<ubahmapk> I'm having a horrible time installing Java on Kubuntu.  I've tried to follow several wiki's but none are working
<Dr_willis> ubahmapk,  using gutsy?
<miaviator> @ubahmapk apt-get install java
<Dr_willis> !find kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> !info  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Doobeh> ubahmapk-- remember to scroll down to the bottom of the EULA and tick the accept button :)
<miaviator> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> That package installs Java and a lot of other extras
<ubahmapk> "couldn't find package java"
<Dr_willis> its not called 'java'
<Dr_willis> install the kubuntu-restricted-extras  and it will include java and codecs, and flash, and other things.
<ubahmapk> Dr_willis: I'll give that a shot -- brb
<Dr_willis> IF you are using gutsy
<miaviator> !info chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1.1 (gutsy), package size 264 kB, installed size 740 kB
<miaviator> !find java
<ubotu> Found: ecj-gcj, gcj, gcj-4.2, gij, gij-4.2 (and 341 others)
<ubahmapk> debian_version = 4.0....
<ubahmapk> where do I tell if I'm on gutsy?
<ubahmapk> nope
<ubahmapk> feisty
<ubahmapk> per sources.list
<mike-kubuntu> Jucato: sorry for the late reply, yes i am
<Jucato> mike-kubuntu: you have to modify  Compiz's keyboard shortcuts then.
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<mike-kubuntu> Jucato: any idea which thing it is?
<Jucato> mike-kubuntu: I don't know. I don't use compiz
<mike-kubuntu> Jucato: yeah, sorry that was a premature question, when ccsm popped up i saw "general settings" and hit my forhead
<Jucato> :)
<Doobeh> I use compiz and my ctrl-alt isn't taken
<Doobeh> ctrl-alt is
<spamyboy> Off-topic: I have just created on map and there was article writen about it, could anyone DIGG it pleas ? http://digg.com/gaming_news/http_www_allnevv_com_article_gaming_84/blog THANKS !
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> You realize that you can get banned from DIGG, that map site AND here, right?
<ubahmapk> Ok, off to upgrade to gutsy! thanks :-)
<Minataku> spamyboy: I highly suggest you refrain from such activities
<Doobeh> mike-kubuntu: try under General settings on compiz, then actions -> General and it's the Window Menu option, disable that
<Minataku> If not for the sanity of others, the reputation of yourself
<Doobeh> Not sure that will help though, as I didn't touch that and my katapult works
<GS3User007_> considering is name was spamyboy, i doubt he cares
<mike-kubuntu> Doobeh: yeah, just did, but for some reason katapult still isn't being recognized, the window menu stopped though, gonna try a relogin to check if it will work
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis :3
<Minataku> What's up with you tonight?
<Minataku> GS3User007: You'd be surprised
<GS3User007> lol
<Minataku> One time the spammer actually answered me
<Minataku> lol
<pmurr> hi, I always read in wikis and howtos if using ndiswrapper I have to add it to /etc/modules but ndiswrapper has a parameter -m that can "write configuration for modprobe" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper. is this the same than manually adding and what is better
<Doobeh> no joy mike?
<mike-kubuntu> Doobah: thanks, that worked, mmm, no more kmenu
<Doobeh> ah, good good
<mike-kubuntu> is there anyway to expand katapults reach to farther into your home folder etc?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  darn wife is fighting with a 'free classified ad' web site. She cant understand "The site is down"
<kyron> OUCH!... say, anyone can tell me if Guidance-power-management (for laptop management) is _supposed_ to take 12% of my 256MB of RAM O_o!
<Minataku> Heh
<kyron> and a constant .3% CPU...
<kyron> sounds horribly inefficient
<lovre> hi
<Minataku> Dr_willia: You going to try to mail those packages out for me tomorrow, perhaps?
<lovre> all
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> Dr_willis
<Minataku> Sorry, typo'd >.<
<mike-kubuntu> thanks for the help guys
<Dr_willis> I will try. No idea what all is going on here. Had to go get the Grandbaby an hr or so ago
<Minataku> Coo
<Dr_willis> little brat - ripped off the door trim last week. :)
<Dr_willis> hes 2.
<Minataku> :o
<Doobeh> Anyone come across a problem with Emerald?  I can see a list of themes, but choosing one doesn't cause any effect
<Dr_willis> Doobeh,  it works here.
<mkersey> Console msgs?
<Dr_willis> You are using the Emerald-theme-manager to select the themes right?
<Doobeh> Yup, there's no apply button though, I can just choose them in the list
<Dr_willis> right - you double click them in the list. (or somthing like that_ and they get applied
<mkersey> Right... single-click = apply
<Doobeh> hmm, nothing
<Dr_willis> well it works here.. lovely varity of Vista  clones and osx clones
<Doobeh> I'll have a dig though the forums, probably set something up incorrectly
<mkersey> I concur...
<mkersey> Perhaps run it from a term?
<Dr_willis> if you are seeing the thmes.. then you did update the repositorys for the themes and downloaded them right?
<rickey> Couldn't find a realvideo shared library for version 4  ,would that be part of multiubuntu?
<Doobeh> yup, did the svn thing, downloaded the themes
<Doobeh> no messages on the console when I try and run (and apply)
<mkersey> Odd...
<Doobeh> I excel at odd it seems
<mkersey> Have you tried applying the theme, and then restarting the WM?
<rickey> no Doobeh you dont  know what odd is untill you meet me
<Doobeh> just figured a way around it, if I pick the theme, then run emerald --replace
<Doobeh> it kicks in that theme
<mkersey> there you go
<mkersey> That's close enough to restarting the WM
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i cant recall ever running emerald --replace
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Dr_willis> did you start emerald manually to begin eith?
<Doobeh> yeah, I haven't attached it to the startup yet
<mkersey> Oh, and which theme was applied previously?
<Dr_willis> i just run compiz --replace and it starts emnerald.
<Doobeh> something vista-esque
<mkersey> If you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed, set compiz to autorun /usr/bin/emerald --replace
<Doobeh> will check, thanks
<jhutchins> Vista is nothing like compiz.
<jhutchins> Compiz is more like Leopard.
<Doobeh> the window looked vista-esque :)
<mkersey> Compiz can be whatever :)
<Doobeh> I'm not talking about the whole program :)
 * Doobeh takes a step back from jhutchins ;)
<mcrandello> Hi does anyone know how to get kubuntu to work with multiple-CD installshield installations and wine?
<mkersey> I'm impressed with being able to run compiz + kde in < 600MB RAM, a feat impossible for vista
<mkersey> Wow, ne'er tried that one ...
<Dr_willis> mcrandello,  in the past ive copied all the data from the cd's to a single dir. THEn ran the installer from that dir.
<mcrandello> Dr_willis: I'll try that. I guess there isn't a working supermount package or anything
<mcrandello> the --paperclip option seems to break things as well
<jhutchins> there's running Vista, and then there will be running Vista with all the plugins, add-ons, spybots, and trojans it will accumulate in the next two years.
<jhutchins> I love how the "dock" essentially takes a widescreen display and reformats it to a conventional display + dock.
<snipz> was wondering if someone could help me, my system won't login basically after I login kdm just sits there for a bit until it returns me back to the kdm login screen
<mkersey> fresh install?
<snipz> no, gutsy upgrade
<snipz> I thought that maybe it was a no memory bug, but I have about 20 gigs free
<mkersey> Have you tried to rename the .kde folder in your /home folder?
<mkersey> Just to confirm proper kde settings
<snipz> ya, tried it once (to see if it would solve a different problem) logged in went through the settings process then after I logged out and restored it, havn't been able to login since, but I'm going to try renaming it again just to see if it works
<snipz> mkersey, yea same problem even with the folder renamed...
<ardchoille> snipz: I'm curious, can you get to a tty (ctrl+alt+f1)?
<mkersey> Hrm... try renaming your home folder then?  Of course, create an identical home folder with the correct permissions
<mkersey> otherwise kde won't start
<mm_202> Im running 7.04, is there a way to just upgrade to 7.10 (Gusty), without formatting and installing it?
<snipz> ardchoille, yea I can switch into tty and I've tried killing kdm and starting x from a new tty to see if it crashes and what errors it shows
<ardchoille> !upgrade | mm_202
<ubotu> mm_202: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mm_202> ardchoille: danke
<ardchoille> bitte
<mkersey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no?
<ardchoille> snipz: Go to a tty and run this comand, see if either file is owned by root:  ls -lha .{ICE,X}authority
<snipz> archoille both files are owned by my user
<ardchoille> ok, that's good.
<snipz> my kdm log says something about aiglx not being enabled, but I havn't recently installed compiz or enabled compiz
<snipz> mkersey, created a new user with same privliges, same problem for them also
<mkersey> Ah-so.
<snipz> starting to look like a complete install
<mkersey> Sounds like a package issue.  To rule that out, do a "sudo apt-get update" and 2 "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to verify package dependencies
<mkersey> Look for errors
<mm_202> ardchoille: would you recommend a clean install, or is the upgrade fairly painless?
<PC3> hi all :)
<PC3> what the root password :D
<PC3> ??
<clor0x> pc3
<clor0x> go into konsole
<clor0x> type sudo vi
<ardchoille> mm_202: I don't do upgrades, so I can't say how painless they are.
<clor0x> put in you password
<Dr_willis> There is no root password. :)
<clor0x> then type !/bin/sh
<Dr_willis> use the 'sudo' command.
<Dragnslcr> PC3- there is no root password
<clor0x> and hit enter
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<clor0x> than change the passwd with /etc/passwd
<mm_202> ardchoille: so I take it you recommend just a clean install?
<clor0x> err
<clor0x> passwd
<snipz> mkersey, I'll give that a go
<Dr_willis> clor0x,  thats the most complex way ive ever seen that descivbed.. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<clor0x> ;)
<PC3> :D thnx
<clor0x> some of us havent kept up with the times
<clor0x> lol
<Dr_willis> just learn to use sudo! heh. I also like to use 'sux'
<clor0x> oh i know how to use sudo lol
<Dr_willis> sux is darn handy to rember
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<clor0x> although i use gnome with kubuntu so i guess im kinda ass backwards...
<Dr_willis> I will confess that i have sudo set where i dont need to enter my users password. :) Shame on me.
<alonea> ok, I reinstalled kubuntu and it wont go into the system (black screen) unless I go to recovery mode and type in startx
<Dr_willis> but this is a single user system basicially
<Jucato> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mkersey> As much as I recommend against this, "sudo passwd root" will ask you for the new root pass.  Sudo is preferred, tho ;)
<Dr_willis> thers  No need for the 'root' at the end of that command mkersey  :)
<pramod> Hello friends, i need your help thee....
<pramod> i am doing a prject about g++ compilers....
<ardchoille> Please do not teach others how to set a root password. it's not recommended and makes your system less secure to unlock the root account. Use sudo.
<alonea> the black screen reminds me of when I tried to install ati drivers manually. It did that then, so maybe when the system installed it tried to put on binaries for ati and messed up? not sure how to fix it.
<Dr_willis> its a linux compentcy test. :) if you know enough linux to use that command.. then you pass. :)
<mcrandello> is there a fix for sudo, kdesu etc still asking for a password after adding the user to the sudo group?
<Dr_willis> mcrandello,  after changing groups/ading the user must logout I belive
<Dr_willis> for the changes to take effect
<mkersey> Eh, I just like to throw it in there :)
<mcrandello> yeah I rebooted several times since then it still is prompting for a password
<alonea> what driver should I set it to in xorg.conf?
<mkersey> Not the suggestion, the username at the end where applicable
<alonea> it is set currently to ati
<pramod> can anyone please help me about how the g++ compilers ouput the errors in the programs???
<pramod> how will i know more about g++?
<PC3> can I use apt-get ??
<alonea> I knew I should not of gotten gusty...
<clor0x> pc3: yes but why
<clor0x> technically its aptitude
<clor0x> but adept is a gui front end
<PC3> I wanna to install some apps -_- but I can't
<PC3> I want to install firefox
<PC3> I tried to download it from Firefox.com but I can't make it work
<Dragnslcr> PC3- Adept is the KDE GUI for apt
<Dragnslcr> PC3- if necessary, you can use apt-get from a console
<PC3> it will be like that sudo apt-get install firefox  rifht ??
<clor0x> brb
<genefitz> PC3, firefox is in adept.
<mkersey> You can always use tab to auto-complete
<snoggs> Are you better off running Kubuntu on an AMD processor?
<mkersey> But, use adept
<Dragnslcr> PC3- yeah, but is there something wrong with Adept?
<snoggs> keeps telling me that i386 architecture gets no love
<Dragnslcr> snoggs- as opposed to running it on a toaster?
<snoggs> as opposed to running it on an intel processor
<Dragnslcr> snoggs- I doubt there's any inherent difference
<alonea> anyone at all have a clue? usually kubuntu installs clean with no problems.
<mkersey> Umm... unless you're using an x64 distro, shouldn't matter ;)
<snoggs> so why does it say some apps don't support i386 architecture
<snoggs> ?
<mkersey> I mean, if it doesn't support x86, that is
<Dragnslcr> snoggs- I have an Athlon X2, and it works quite well for me
<mkersey> 64-bit binaries won't support i386 arch naturally
<snoggs> I'm on an intel dual core w/ 64bit support...so I need to get 64bit version?
<GS3User007> i need some help... anyone any good at troubleshooting first time installs that don't seem to be going quite right?
<PC3> I'm now runing adept and it download some updates :) ty for help ^^
<snoggs> cause all it said was if you don't have an amd64bit processor you need to download the 32bit version
<Dragnslcr> Though I use the 32-bit version. Not all programs have a 64-bit version that works quite right
<genefitz> Snoggs, no, I have been running 32 bit Ubuntu on my 64X2 without any issue.
<mkersey> yep..
<snoggs> k, thanks.
<mkersey> both intel and AMD 64-bit chips have an x86 mode as well
<genefitz> You should be able to run 32 on 64, only issue being that you have to make sure you don't try to run 64 bit apps
<Dragnslcr> snoggs- the amd64 version might not run on an Intel processor. Not certain though
<Dr_willis> alonea,  what is your video card anyway? If 'startx' works - try 'sudo kdm'
<greeg> hey
<Dr_willis> It would be very odd for startx to work, but kdm dosent.
<genefitz> Drag, that may be true, I am not sure of the issues that come with EM64T.
<angasule> so how is it going so far with gutsy? many issues? I'm thinking of going with AMD64 this time (currently feisty i386)
<greeg> i tried 5 media players.  hdparm -i <dvd device>. and dvd's dont play smooth
<GS3User007> i need some help... anyone any good at troubleshooting first time installs that don't seem to be going quite right?
<greeg> the media players give an error of frame rate too high
<greeg> or frame buffer overflow
<alonea> Dr_willis: I have an ati xpress 200m. I am guessing xorg.conf isn't right, well, more likely the ati setup didn't work out
<Dr_willis> angasule,  i see no need for 64bit at this time
<genefitz> Angasule: I am using Gutsy, and having much fewer issues than I had with feisty,
<Dr_willis> alonea,  aha.. I had issues with my x200m with the fglrx drivers,  and logging out. it would  hang at a black screen
<angasule> the screen management seems particularly good in gutsy, from what I've seen in reviews
<genefitz> The only fixes I have had to do with with my sound, because sigmatel cars aren't yet supported, but I found a work around that did the trick nicely
<angasule> Dr_willis: what's the need for i386?
<Dr_willis> alonea,  I forget what i did to fix it. (other then disable kdm and use startx) -
<Dr_willis> alonea,  I havent had the same problem under gutsy however.
<greeg> windows was previously installed on this computer, so i know that this computer is capable of playing dvd's smoothly
<Dr_willis> angasule,  a large # of machines out there are not 64bit. :) is why i guess.
<alonea> Dr_willis: this is starting up. I remember when I installed fglrx months ago manually it gave me a black screen on startup. however, when installed with envy it went smooth. In this case, I just installed a clean system and its doing it. I didn't know that gusty would attempt to use those drivers
<GS3User007> i'm having trouble getting kubuntu to boot correctly on an old compaq of mine. after the splash screen is done, the monitor goes black and hd is quiet. any thoughts?
<genefitz> Dr_Willis, the AMD 200M seems to be the new problem child. I just gave up on effects.
<angasule> Dr_willis: mine is, it doesn't affect me if others use i386
<genefitz> or should I say ATI? No difference to me..
<Dr_willis> alonea,  using envy - well.. you are a bit on your own there. I never had to use envy.  a clean install would leave no traces of the old system
<Dr_willis> alonea,  alli can say is that on my x200m laptop - Ive had no issues with gutsy. (yet) :) Im not sure if i am using the fglrx, or vesa drivers actually.
<alonea> Dr_willis: well, it did something when it installed. xorg says ati, so not sure what mine is attempting to use
<greeg> how is it that windows can even play dvd's but linux cant?
<greeg> i thought linux was the shit.
<savetheWorld> greeg: Please watch your language and topic, and help keep this channel family friendly.
<GS3User007> i'm having trouble getting kubuntu to boot correctly on an old compaq of mine. after the splash screen is done, the monitor goes black and hd is quiet. any thoughts?
<mkersey> how old is this compaq?
<greeg> GS3User007: sucks doesent it.
<GS3User007> 200
<GS3User007> 3
<mkersey> Um... shouldn't have trouble..it's modern enough...
<greeg> you need video card drivers perhalps
<stdin> greeg: if you have a question then ask it
<GS3User007> 256MB ram, 2.4GHz cpu, Geforce4 mx440 video card
<greeg> stdin i did
<greeg> stdin how do i play dvd
<greeg> smoothly
<mkersey> Is there an onboard video as well, or is that THE onboard?
<stdin> greeg: you didn't ask that, you said that windows can play dvds, that's not a question
<GS3User007> there is onboard, the card i mentioned is an add-on, pci
<greeg> stdin scroll up
<greeg> ive been asking for days actually.
<greeg> the media players give an error of frame rate too high
<snipz> mkersey, well I tried that dist-upgrade, hasn't seemed make a difference, any other ideas?
<greeg> i tried 5 media players.  hdparm -i <dvd device>. and dvd's dont play smooth
<GS3User007> i know i _shouldn't_ have problems, but it does
<snoggs> does kubuntu offer SLI support?
<schiste> Eurk, I juste made an update (massive one) and I got a weird message "Mime type not found". One of the solution I found was to get to the Control Center, but I can't access it. Any idea?
<greeg> GS3User007: you get what you pay for.
<GS3User007> i had the sam problem with the ubuntu and xubuntu live cds
<GS3User007> greeg: hush greeg, you're not helping
<greeg> no one is helping me.
<snoggs> gs3user007: I think your problem is lack of support for your vid card..I had the same prob...try using the onboard video
<GS3User007> snoggs: i suppose that means i have to pull the card out?
<snoggs> nope
<mkersey> greeg, take it easy.  Your call will be answered in the order received.
<PC3> adept give me this msg "Break Install"
<snoggs> just try plugin your cable into the onboard it'll ignore the installed one
<mkersey> What media player are you using?
<snoggs> but to be on the safe side...ya pull out the other one
<greeg> vlc, xine, mplayer
<mkersey> And none of them work?
<greeg> i have in stalled libdvdcss2
<greeg> playing dvd's is not  smooth
<mkersey> Are your vid drivers up to date?
<greeg> yes.
<snoggs> I have a machine w/ 2 vid cards on it including onboard... kubuntu ignored all those and recognized the plugged in adapter...which is why I'm loving these linux distros
<ardchoille> GS3User007: Your vid card is listed on the nvidia site as needing the mvidia-glx-legacy driver
<greeg> nividia-glx
<mkersey> What card?
<greeg> yes.
<GS3User007> geforce4 mx440
<GS3User007> thanks all
<greeg> i dont recall off the bat.  threw away the manual.
<GS3User007> i'll give it a try
<ardchoille> GS3User007: nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<greeg> is there a command to recall that?
<snoggs> GS3... the way I solved the problem on the machine that was giving me a headache was using the onboard vid card until I could install the drivers they are suggesting
<ardchoille> greeg: to recall what?
<snoggs> then everything was cool
<greeg> what kind of video card i have
<mkersey> Yep, lspci | grep VGA
<ardchoille> greeg: ^^
<PC3> when I use adept guys it give me this msg "Break install"
<rickey> ok i need to download the whole mediubuntu package to make sure i get what i need
<rickey>  anyone got the link
<ardchoille> rickey: No, medibuntu is a repo, not a package
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<greeg> nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]
<greeg> although it's a PCI card
<inteliwasp> how do i use or install a .jar file?
<mkersey> Ah-so...
<ardchoille> greeg: That would be the nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  java --jar whatever.jar  (i think)
<Dr_willis> or may -jar whatever.jar
<mkersey> Well, I'm not sure of the video decoding capabilities of that card, but nvidia-glx-legacy will support it better than the current
<greeg> ardchoille: should i apt-get remove nvidia-glx ?
<greeg> or just apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<ardchoille> greeg: Is it working correctly?
<greeg> well kde can run but watching dvd's is choppy.
<ardchoille> greeg:  I would do: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<greeg> thanx i'll just paste that
<ardchoille> greeg: Make sure xorg.conf is using the nvidia driver, then restart x
<greeg> ardchoille: nvidia-xconfig is the command to point xorg.conf to the drivers
<Karri> Anyone here that has any experience of how to bridge connections?
<diannita86> Hi!!!!
<mkersey> Buy a super router that trunks??
<mkersey> !info iptables
<ubotu> iptables: administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 367 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<mkersey> ?
<ardchoille> greeg: yes, but you still need to restart xorg
<diannita86> x_x
<Karri> no thanks, i'm trying to bridge my connection to my other computer without using a router or hub of any sort
<snoggs> need a crossover cable
<mkersey> Oh, you want to inter connect two pc's without switch.
<mkersey> Yep, snoggs has it
<Karri> right
<snoggs> yay I useful =D
<Karri> i got the cables for it
<alonea> ok, I have an ati card and it says under xorg the driver is ati, but it doesn't work. I just installed this system. I get a black screen when I try to start the system normally under grub, but if I goto recovery mode and type in startx, the system loads fine.
<ardchoille> snoggs: always a good feeling :)
 * angasule gives snoggs a medal
<mkersey> Crossover cable + static IPs on each PC is the easiest way
<Karri> i used windows before to bridge it
<mkersey> You're familiar with setting static IPs on the machines, right?
<ardchoille> If you used Window, then everyone else is bridging to it too
 * ardchoille ducks
<Karri> i'm pretty used to it
<mkersey> Oh, and you don't want internet on either... otherwise, it's 2 NICs in one + iptables for you.
<snoggs> well..I think windows had a utility that allowed you to bridge w/ straight throughs
<needles> console is aaawesome!
<Karri> in windows all i had to do is..
<Karri> go into network options, get the overview for my diffrent hardware
<snoggs> Karri: I know I might get yelled at here...but there are somethings windows did to help you out w/ that...even though they cut corners to do it
<Karri> mark the hardware to bridge and choose bridge
<Karri> well i couldnt care much for what windows did, i just want to try my best to bridge the connection
<snoggs> then get a crossover cable
<mkersey> Wait now, are you trying to set up a PC to be the router now?  Or just interconnecting two PCs?
<snoggs> ya I think I need to step back ehre...I only have simple solutions... =(
<Karri> i'm trying to make this connection like this;
<mkersey> Ooh, this is gonna be good :)
 * angasule gets ready for some nice ASCII art
<Karri> Internet <-----> Me <-----> computer2
<alonea> anybody not have their system work on clean install?
<angasule> Karri: how are you connected to the internet, how many network cards does your PC have?
<mkersey> Yep.  Internet <--NIC1-->Computer<-->iptables<--NIC2-->PC2
<snoggs> my solution...buy a router *cough
<snoggs> ooo multihomed systems...wheee
<mkersey> Concur *cough*
<Karri> mine too but i'm more poor than a church rat
<snoggs> fair enough
<snoggs> but you need two nic cards to make it happen
<Karri> i got the two diffrent cards
<Karri> and cables for it
<snoggs> well one needs to be a straight through (connect to modem) other one needs to be a crossover
<angasule> Karri: ah, that's rather easy to do on kubuntu :)
<snoggs> crossover goes between the pc's
<snoggs> and ummm
<snoggs> hrm this is where I would have a question about it.... would you have to actually edit the routing table on the pc's?
<angasule> Karri: you have to set up /etc/network/interfaces , one to use whatever is right for internet (dhcp, I guess), and the second with a static IP, linked to the 2nd PC
<Karri> angasule: I see, let me try it
<needles> hey, does anyone have the howto install 32 bit flash for 64 bit users?
<mkersey> *yikes*
<angasule> Karri: unfortunately I'm half asleep, my server is powered off and I'm half asleep
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mkersey> Install the 32-bit version of firefox
<mkersey> If it runs, that should work
<needles> thanks
<Karri> At the risk of sounding stupid: Btw, How do i know which card is which?
<Karri> all it tells me is eth0 and eth1
<mkersey> Erm.... plugin a cable, run dhclient3 and see which one gets the IP :)
<Dr_willis> ethtool perhaops can tell you.
<Dr_willis> !info ethtool
<ubotu> ethtool: display or change ethernet card settings. In component main, is important. Version 5-2 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Karri> Just a wild shot in the dark here but, the card that currently has an IP adress should be the one connected to the internet, correct?
<iecsam> i think so too
<Dr_willis> Unless both are set up statically
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> what if the dhcp server is running on tht box with 2 cards?
<Karri> Dr_willis: if that means both have the cables connected, then yes they do.
<Karri> but the only one with a strong connection would be the one i am connected to the internet with
<angasule> Karri: pluggingjust one and testing it out is the moethd I use
<alonea> anyone have any ideas on what to do when the default video card settings don't work?
<Karri> Am i still connected?
<angasule> Karri: nope :P
<Karri> haha
<iecsam> haha
<Dr_willis> you ruined it angasule ! :)
<mora> hola
<angasule> alonea: try different settings? :?
<angasule> hola mora
<Karri> I poked around and now i know which is which
<alonea> angasule: well, I tried radeon as a device which no luck, ati doesn't work. haven't tried vga yet. I JUST installed the system and when I go into the system I get a black screen. however, if I goto recovery mode under grub and type in startx, it does go into the system
<angasule> alonea: I'm sorry, I'm too sleepy for that
<Karri> angasule: So i set the 2nd card to a static Ip such as (example) 195.168.1.201?
<angasule> Karri: err, bad example :)
<Dr_willis> Yep. I recall on my laptop i had issues where kdm started.. but would hang when i went to X. and then later. It would start.. but X would hang on Logout.
<Dr_willis> Perhaps someday ATi will get some better drivers. :(
<alonea> angasule: *sigh* and everything was alllll good with fiesty. evil gusty!
<Dr_willis> But my laptop currently has no issues under gutsy (x200m video)  so i cant help ya much there.
<angasule> Karri: certain IP addresses are reserved for private use, and won't conflict with internet IP addresses
<Dr_willis> everything was NOT good for me with Feisty
<Dr_willis> :)
<angasule> Dr_willis: they are releasing docs :)
<Dr_willis> angasule,  oh joy! :() -  how...  Magamanous of them. :)
<Karri> angasule: i know it was a bad example but just as it was an example and nothing else :)
<angasule> Karri: ok, just wanted to be sure you knew about private IPs :)
<Karri> I got the basic education at me IT school :P
<Karri> so i think i got something still in my other so air filled head
<iecsam> hey will KDE disappear if i upgrade version from adept manager
<angasule> Karri: you have two heads or I misread that?
<schiste> Hey I have a problem with application/octet-stream on 7.04
<Karri> angasule: Yeah, their strap on!
<schiste> if anyone could help me it would be great
<GS3User007> mkersey: you still around?
<schiste> (the solutions found on internet didn(t work :( )
<angasule> schiste: hmm, yeah, that problem, I had it, don't remember how I fixed it, some MIME thing
<Dragnslcr> schiste- you'll have to be more specific than that
<angasule> Karri: ok, I'm going to bed, too kinky :P
<iecsam> haha
<Karri> angasule: No! please help me *cries*
<angasule> Karri: come by tomorrow, it's almost 1am here now :P
<schiste> error message is
<angasule> p[lus, I'mll have my server working again
<schiste> impossible to find MIME type
<schiste> application/octet-stream
<schiste> when I launch, for exemple, adept-manager
<GS3User007> alrighty, i've got a question... i was here earlier and found out that apparently my geforce4 mx440 (pci) isn't supported by default. i pulled it out, booted to the onboard video and installed the legacy nvidia drivers
<Karri> angasule: well i hope i can get it running before that, thanks for the help anyhow!
<Angelus>  this is really intresting, using kubuntu's kernel i get a turned off monitor, using a compiled custom kernel with the same kubuntu kernel config , i get a working bootup splash
<GS3User007> shut down the compy, put the card back in... and i'm still getting a straight black screen instead of kde
<Dr_willis> You are not getting any console/text/boot messages at all?
<ardchoille> GS3User007: Did you run "sudo nvidia-glx" ?
<angasule> GS3User007: err, you should be able to install with a GF4 mx, it won't look pretty until you install extra drivers, but install should be ok
<ardchoille> GS3User007: Sorry, did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<angasule> GS3User007: one thing, I'd disable the onboard video while using the GF4, if you don't need it
<Karri> mkersey still here?
<GS3User007> ardchoille: i with into adept manager and installed the nvidia-glx-legacy
<GS3User007> angasule: it seems to disable itself when the card is installed, plugging the monitor cable into it yields no input
<angasule> GS3User007: ok, but I would disable it from the BIOS if possible anyway
<Karri> snoggs: still here?
<GS3User007> after the splash with a progress bar, the screen goes black. it's still getting input, but it's just... black
<angasule> GS3User007: and as I said, you should be able to boot the live cd with the GF4, I know plenty of people who have done so
<GS3User007> i tried the live cd for kubuntu, ubuntu, and xubuntu. i finally just installed with the kubunut alternate cd
<sonic> is the gutsy partitioner still qtparted?
<ardchoille> sonic: On kubuntu, yes
<GS3User007> it has to be something with the video card... card in = black screen, card out = working
<schiste> I guess being more specific doesn't really help ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<sonic> seems to have been cleaned up a bit then, at least the UI.
<snowdonkey> Hi.  Where should I put a shell script to be run at startup?
<rjones> I've just installed gutsy on an old feisty box and it doesn't work on reboot... grub says "error 15"
<inteliwasp> how can i make a "fake" file point to a real file? i have a porgram that wants libhamlib.so.2 but i have libhamlib-1.2.4.so.2
<sonic> ardchoille: have the kubuntu people picked it up. cause it was badly unmaintained for some time. Im hoping they have. cause it needs it
<rjones> when I run update-grub (using the install CD) I get "findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=f6600b40-e496-46f0-a91d-3e04a701d531'"  (that's the UUID listed in the grub menu.lst and appears to be correct)
<rjones> inteliwasp: you can symlink "ln -s libhamlib-1.2.4.so.2 libhamlib.so.2"
<snoggs> karri: sorry back...watching scooby doo ><
<ardchoille> sonic: I have installed qtparted and it works fine in Gutsy
<CPrgmSwR2> sonic: I hope the kubuntu 3 year release is well polished this time around
<CPrgmSwR2> well the next release of kubuntu include kde4?
<Karri> snoggs: its okey, think you could step by step assist me?
<rjones> is there a better place to ask about installation problems?
<ubahmapk> Dr_willis: Thanks!  After the upgrade to gutsy, everything worked perfectly and now freemind works like a charm! :-D
<Dr_willis> !info freemind
<ubotu> Package freemind does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> Whats freemind? that sounds famiuler
<ubahmapk> Mind mapping
<miaviator> !freemind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freemind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubahmapk> it's not in the main repos
<miaviator> !badbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubahmapk> http://freemind.sf.net
<ubahmapk> it's an excellent way to collect thoughts on a subject
<ardchoille> freemind == kdissert ?
<ubahmapk> in a graphical way that shows correlations between areas of the subject
<sonic> ardchoille: its been unmaintained for quite some time. years since its had some real work put into it. and kde / QT needs a fully maintained partitioner. qtparted does have some issues
<miaviator> also see vym and kdissert
<snoggs> karri: sure...trying to figure out private chat so we don't have to fight all these other questions
<GS3User007> anyone have any advice on my geforce issue?
<Dr_willis> ubahmapk,  ahh.. I dont even see ubuntu packages. :) jyust debian
<CPrgmSwR2> rjones: still here
<miaviator> which one
<ardchoille> sonic: I didn't know that
<sonic> ardchoille: I was just hoping / wondering if the kubuntu people have picked it up
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<ubahmapk> ardchoille: not sure.  never heard of kdissert
<Karri> snoggs: got an msn? i can use the kopete to connect to my old msn and use that
<ardchoille> !info kdissert
<ubotu> kdissert: mindmapping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6.c-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2668 kB
<ubahmapk> I use freemind b/c I also get stuck on winblows and this works on both, so the files transfer nicely
<CPrgmSwR2> you need to re-install grub to the MBR, use this command if you installed kubuntu to your master harddrive: grub-install --recheck /dev/hda
<ardchoille> ubahmapk: nice
<GS3User007> when kubuntu boots with the video card in, it goes to black instead of showing a desktop, when i pull the card out and use onboard, it loads the desktop fine
<ubahmapk> ardchoille: I like it
<GS3User007> geforce4 mx440 pci
<ubahmapk> anywho...it's late and class starts early tomorrow.  Thanks again for all your help! :-)
<miaviator> what is your xorg driver
<Karri> snoggs: cant answer you in private chat, i need to register somehow
<miaviator> and what is your onboard card
<snoggs> karri: copy this /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<snoggs> and type this into the Ubuntu IRC tab
<ardchoille> !register | Karri
<ubotu> Karri: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda" (I'm on SATA) says "/dev/sda: Not found or not a block device"
<GS3User007> i have no idea how to figure out what the xorg driver is, and i can figure out the onboard video if you like, but it'll take some time
<snoggs> GS3: plugging into mainboard card didn't work?
<Karri> ardchoille: how.. wha~? happened?
<CPrgmSwR2> rjones:  look in /dev
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: should it be /dev/sda3 (the boot partition?)
<CPrgmSwR2> rjones: yes
<GS3User007> snoggs: plugging into the motherboard w/out a video card in works, yes
<snoggs> no luck after that?
<iecsam> does anyone's pc get slow after installing wine?
<ardchoille> Karri: The bot sent you info about how to register your nick
<snoggs> thanks ard
<snoggs> I should change my nick to linuxpwnsme ><
<GS3User007> snoggs: i installed the legacy nvidia drivers as someone suggested earlier, but that didn't fix the issue with my video card
<Karri> ardchoille: I still didnt get it, as i might mentioned before i'm a airhead
<Dr_willis> iecsam,  just installing wine shouldnet slow anything down
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: ok, that ran without error, attempting reboot
<snoggs> how do I create a channel?
<ardchoille> !register > Karri
<rjones> (ps. thanks)
<ardchoille> snoggs: Just /join #whatever
<ardchoille> snoggs: Just /join #snoggs
<snoggs> thanks
<snoggs> karri: do go to the ubuntu irc tab
<snoggs> karri: then do /join #snoggchat
<Karri> so i just do that  /msg nickserv register <your-password> in any of the channels?
<Karri> snoggs: okey
<AmyRose> Uh-oh, the 3dchess package requires X11R6 but I have X11R7!
<Dr_willis> the 3dchess package has never given me 3d :)
<Dr_willis> it can play a mean game of chess however
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. cant get freemind working right. bummer
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: no dice, same error
<CPrgmSwR2> crap
<rjones> indeed
<posingaspopular> help! my computer went crazy! i was doing my usual computer stuff, I clicked konversation and the whole screen went black. i did a hardreboot, started gutsy back up and now everything is running super slow (my mouse, inputting text, starting programs, etc). help!
<rjones> what's concerning is that the error is in stage 1.5 -- before I even see the menu :(
<dhfg> i think i uninstalled linux32 on accident
<CPrgmSwR2> rjones: yeah
<CPrgmSwR2> error 15: This error is returned if GRUB was expecting to read a numbur and encountered bad data.
<Karri> ardchoille: thanks mate
<dhfg> im trying to install 23 bit flash for firefox
<dhfg> 32*
<ardchoille> Karri: Anytime :)
<ardchoille> !flash | dhfg
<ubotu> dhfg: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: yeah. I haven't yet found anything that expands on that description (like, oh, *what* it's reading...)
<posingaspopular> Jucato: if you're around, i could use your expretise right about now
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: so I don't know whether it's an MBR issue or a grub configuration issue, or ...
<CPrgmSwR2> rjones: how many physical hard drives do you have
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: Thee may be others who can help
<posingaspopular> ardchoille: yea but I like Ju- ;p
<posingaspopular> i just dont know what to do, because I've never seen this happen before
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: yeah, Jucato is cool :)
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: three. I just replaced one (old one had errors).
<dhfg> is it safe to install linux32?
<dhfg> on a 64bit system?
<CPrgmSwR2> rjones: which harddrive do you have installed as the first hard drive
<CPrgmSwR2> because thats where the grub install is suppose to go on
<CPrgmSwR2> nevermind that
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: hmm. I've had issues with drive ordering before (BIOS vs. Linux) ... maybe even though Linux thinks /dev/sda is the first disk, maybe it's not (it's not listed first by the BIOS)
<CPrgmSwR2> rjones: yeah but grub is loading
<CPrgmSwR2> unless it was put there before
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: yeah, but then it stops -- maybe it's loading something from the wrong disk (and getting the error)
<rjones> hmmm, *there* is a thought
<rjones> no, the disk I'm using to boot now is the same disk I've always used.
<CPrgmSwR2> inside the case, is it the disk that is set as the primary
<rjones> hrm. how can I tell if one of the other disks might have grub installed?
<rjones> CPrgmSwR2: according to the BIOS, it's not the first listed disk
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh that may be the problem
<CPrgmSwR2> because it has to go on the first listed disk
<rjones> yeah, that thought occurred to me too - even though grub is running it's breaking. I'm going to try swapping things around.
<rjones> thanks for ideas :)
<CPrgmSwR2> your welcome
<dhfg> is it safe to reinstall linux32, if i accidently got ride of it
<dhfg> rid*
<posingaspopular> help, my computer went black after I clicked on konversation (doing my usual browsing stuff, nothing too extreme) and I had to hard reboot. now everything is runnign super slow, my mouse, programs, etc.
<GS3User007> posingaspopular: hardware issue maybe?
<snoggs> someone explain to me how WoW can work on Window's and Apple Machines...but not here... I thought WoW was OpenGL
<posingaspopular> GS3User007: i duno, maybe something wrong with the mem? that is the only thing I can think of, but ive never seen this before, so I duno
<Dr_willis> I thought WoW could do OpenGL or DirectX
<Dr_willis> WoW can work with Wine/Cedega
<GS3User007> posingaspopular: the first thing i guess i would try would be a live cd or two and see if they react the same way
<rickey> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<dsmith_> it can?
<dsmith_> oh you meant, world of warcraft
<dsmith_> lol, thought you meant vista
<rickey> i know whats worng , i juat dont remember how to get to line 47
<posingaspopular> GS3User007: the last time i tried to boot a live cd, my cd drive got really angry at me. but thansk for the suggestion, i'll look into it
<rickey> can someone refresh my menory
<Dr_willis> get to it  in what rickey ?
<snoggs> how do you manipulate the routing table in kubuntu?
<snoggs> like, what switch lets me see the table?
<rickey> i tryed to add something to apt manger that was done wrong
<rickey> i need to take out line 47
<rickey> i forget what it,s called
<Dr_willis> fire up an editor.. go down 47 lines?
<GS3User007> the editor...? the file...?
 * Dr_willis is confused by rickey 
<snoggs> speaking of...htw do you open a terminal in kubuntu...I'm used to fedora
<Dr_willis> Your apt.sources is 47 lines long?
<snoggs> nm
<Dr_willis> snoggs,  look for the icon  in the menus. :) i alwyas put it in the panel first thing
<Dr_willis> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
 * snoggs needs to quit being a retard that asks first and trys later
<Dr_willis> thats a handy tool also
<Nuked> anyone know how I can get the latest theora for a faster thoggen (encoding is at like 5 fps)
<Dr_willis> snoggs,  we are SO used to that kind in here. :)
<rickey> ill get the error message and bring it back
<snoggs> I figured :)
<snoggs> I wanna change my name to linuxpwnsme   =P
<rickey> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<rickey> and i got another message that said the misstake was on line 47
<rickey> how do i get to line 47 again
<Dr_willis> did you try running 'sudo apt-setup' like it says? or check the apt.sources file line 47?
<rickey>  i fixed it the other nigth , but forgot how i got there
<Dr_willis> fire up a text editor  - sudo editoryoulike /etc/apt/sources.list
<rickey> i did nothing happened
<Dr_willis> Given the vagueness of this all..  im not suprised. :)
<Dr_willis> define 'nothing'
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$ sudo apt-setup
<rickey> sudo: apt-setup: command not found
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$
<Dr_willis> apt-setup must be a hold over from the debian system days
<Dr_willis> all it did i thought was generate a new /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Dr_willis> we got easysource for that! :)
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<kyron> sorry for the obvious newbie question but I don
<GS3User007> what drivers would anyone suggest i install to make a geforce4 mx440 pci card work?
<kyron> don't seem to find the "'update manager "' to upgrade to 7.10
<dsmith_> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stdin> kyron: it helps to follow the Kubuntu instructions rather than the Ubuntu ones ;) this is a friendly upgrade guide: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<rickey> how do you get to the command lines that open up apt manager
<t3ch13> What is the best irc program for Kubuntu
<kyron> stdin, O__o...now why did I end up on the ubuntu site since I typed Kubuntu.org and clicked on the links :P
<rickey> how do you edit them
<GS3User007> Konversation isn't bad...
<stdin> kyron: I blame Mark :p
<kyron> gnewhehehehe
<GS3User007> what drivers would anyone suggest i install to make a geforce4 mx440 pci card work?
<t3ch13> I have been using kvirc and have been pretty impresssed was just curious
<hydrogen> there really isn't much difference between gui irc clients
<hydrogen> at all
<el_taco> I'm getting an error with k3b that it doesn't have permission to my drive eventhrough my user is in the cdrom group. I don't see a cdwriter group.
<rickey> ok this is what ive got to fix
<rickey> E: Type 'mediubuntu' is not known on line 47 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<rickey> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<GS3User007> what drivers would anyone suggest i install to make a geforce4 mx440 pci card work?
<rickey> i need to know how to get to it
<rickey>  i have forgotten
<stdin> !repeat | GS3User007
<ubotu> GS3User007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<el_taco> GS3User007 old drivers.
<kyron> I can't believe this...screen-shot driven instructions...
<GS3User007> 'old drivers' is that a package name?
<el_taco> Version: 96.43.01
<el_taco> oh.. package.
<stdin> GS3User007: probably nvidia-glx-legacy, if you're in gutsy use the restricted manager from system settings
<GS3User007> stdin: i've tried both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy... i'm looking for any other suggestions (i have onboard video, so i can switch back and forth installing things
<el_taco> yeah.. legacy.. I had a mx4000 I think which is basically the same thing.
<stdin> rickey: post your sources.list to pastebin and I'll sort it out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<utnubuk> anybody here heard of bumptop?
<rickey> i dont remember how
<stdin> rickey: open it as root so you can edit it: press Alt-F2 and put in  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> posingaspopular: sorry I was terribly away
<rickey> ok i  remeber this
<rickey>  how do i get it numbered
<rickey> the lines
<stdin> F11
<rickey> ok
<rickey> ok that was it
<rickey> it,s all ok now
<rickey>  i had one word in there  that was messing it up i fixed it
<rickey>  apt manager opens just fine now
<rickey> thanks
<MurielGodoi> Had any11 faced problems in openoffice without toolbar icons in gutsy?
<rickey> hey stdin i copyed all the commands down so ill not forget anymore
<rickey>  thanks friend
<stdin> no problem :)
<rickey> you guy,s are going to turn me into a geek
<stdin> join us, you know you want to ;)
<rickey> amen
<rickey> you all have a good nigth
<Karri> rickey: Geek is good.
<Karri> rickey: good night
<rickey> yes geek is good
<rickey> window,s is bad
<MurielGodoi> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<MurielGodoi> hehe
<dsmith_> lol
<rickey> ubotu that so like cool
<stdin> lucky there was no "is" in that sentence
<rickey> i changed my mind
<rickey>  i need to fix this proublem   Couldn't find a realvideo shared library for version 4
<rickey> you all help me get this
<el_taco> anyone have k3b break in gutsy?
<Daisuke_Laptop> rickey: easy answer: move into the new millenium and leave realplayer in the 90s where it belongs
<Daisuke_Laptop> better answer: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<MurielGodoi>  In openoffice.org2.3 under gutsy can see no icon, no layout icons in presentation, and so on... no artworks at all. Any idea?
<rickey> hi daisuke
<rickey>  i would but i need it to watch alan watt video,s
<rickey> i did daisy but i dont think these was in there
<rickey> verison 4 is new
<Karri> Okey, Been working hard now on getting my computer to route internet-access for another computer. anyone into the networking area of Kubuntu 7.10?
<dhfg> correct me if im wrong, but 'mkdir' is the command to make a directory, is it not?
<Karri> ardchoille: I failed to get registered to netserv, think it could be because i use Kopete?
<Karri> dhfg: i think so
<dhfg> why wont sudo mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ work
<stdin> dhfg: probably because /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox is a symlink
<dhfg> then how would i go about it?
<stdin> dhfg: it points to /usr/lib/firefox and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins should already exist
<dhfg> stdin: ah, i see
<Karri> So no-one here that could try to help me 'bridge' the internet connection?
<miaviator> your bridging an internet connection?
<miaviator> using CLI iptables or firestarter or guidedog
<miaviator> ?
<posingaspopular> hi, i came in a few minutes ago asking about an issue im having about my comptuer running uber slow, and it's still persisting. anyone around to help? i can elaborate more if anyone wants more details
<rickey> ok stdin i have a file on the desktop i need to in stall how do i do it
<stdin> rickey: what type of file?
<miaviator> define slow
<rickey> m player codecs
<stdin> rickey: no, what type. like a .tar, a .deb....
<hari_> hi
<rickey> mplayer-codecs-extra-20061022-1.i386.rpm
<Karri> miaviator: using 2 nics on the 'host' and just patching it trough.
<posingaspopular> miaviator: the programs dont load quickly, moving the mouse is laggy, net pages take forever to load. this all started after i clicked on konversation and my screen went black.
<stdin> rickey: go get a .deb or a .tar.gz. anything but an RPM
<Jucato> posingaspopular: laptop or desktop?
<rickey> ok
<rickey>  thanks
<miaviator> posing: running compiz or is everything slow
<posingaspopular> desktop, and no desktop effects. everything is slow, including opening folders etc. 2.0 ghz processor
<miaviator> karri:  i gotta go,  for ubuntu firestarter will do it for kubuntu guidedog will do it if not man iptables /masq
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i pinged you earlier when the trouble first started
<Jucato> yeah I'm sorry I was out :(
<Karri> miaviator: got any idea?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: does ksysguard give you any clue? Ctrl+Esc?
<stdin> rickey: or use the http://www.medibuntu.org repos to install w32codecs  (it is the same as what you're downloading)
<posingaspopular> what am i looking for?
<Jucato> anything eating CPU or RAM?
<posingaspopular> nope. it's all below 1%
<Jucato> hm...
<posingaspopular> it's flickering like it's trying to constantly refesh though
<posingaspopular> let me check the tree
 * Jucato wonders if it's a video card driver problem or something...
<posingaspopular> no i dont see anything unusual in sysguard
<posingaspopular> well irssi is taking forever to launch too
<Jucato> weird...
<Jucato> really weird...
<eddieftw> actually though irssi is running fine, but it might be the GUI/videocard stuff
<eddieftw> <--- posingaspopular
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> can you try "glxinfo | grep render" ?
<Karri> is there seriously no one here that could has some experience within the network aspect of kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> im going to paste directly into the chan, i hope no one kills me for it
<posingaspopular> No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<posingaspopular> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Jucato> that could be one problem...
<Jucato> (although it shouldn't be... free drivers shouldn't be *that* slow or problematic)
<virnik> does somebody know, how to make desktop switcher work correctly with compiz-fusion in gutsy?
<virnik> upon start, it shows only one destkop view
<posingaspopular> yea because it only started tonight, and im using an integrated system for everything
<Jucato> virnik: that's one reason why we decided not to ship with compiz... compiz and kde don't play together so nicely...
<Jucato> posingaspopular: what's your video card?
<virnik> u must right click on it, and change desktops from one to two for example
<virnik> apply, then again back to one
<virnik> after this, I see all my sis desktop views
<enoj> Can anyone recommend a good partition program for kubuntu?
<Jucato> virnik: if you don't get an answer here, you can ask for help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> enoj: I'd have to say GParted (even if it's not a Qt/KDE program)
<virnik> Jucato: grrrrr....really wanna this worked out. with beryl in feisty, i just fiddled with it and it worked out of the box
<virnik> but here...
<virnik> Jucato: I have asked there...
<Jucato> <Jucato> virnik: that's one reason why we decided not to ship with compiz... compiz and kde don't play together so nicely...
<virnik> still no response
<Jucato> hm... might be because it's a sunday night in some parts of the world, or a very early morning
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42538/ thats my output for lspci
<Jucato> posingaspopular: whoa! an intel card shouldn't be giving you problems... and it has open source 3d drivers too.. hm...
<virnik> Jucato: no, with my answer "Jucato: I have asked there..." I mentioned that I have asked in that channel...in #compiz-fusion
<virnik> it is six here
<virnik> 6:00am
<virnik> and I am at work from 5:00
<Jucato> virnik: yes I know what you meant. but not everyone is up the same time as you are :)
<Jucato> asking for support in IRC involves a mixture of patience, timing, and just plain old luck :)
<posingaspopular> yea it's just running super slow as if there isn't any memory or something
<GS3User007> i have a geforce4 mx440 pci card (also an onboard intel, i'm having to update the system using this), after the kubuntu splash goes away during boot, the screen goes black. the system is still booting as the sound works
<posingaspopular> virnik: you could ask in the ubuntuforums
<GS3User007> more coming:
<posingaspopular> that's pretty timely from my understanding
<Jucato> posingaspopular: Alt+Space, kinfocenter, then click on Memory...
<virnik> Jucato: I see
<GS3User007> i've tried both the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy drivers, making sure to run the enable script. both packages kick out an error that scrolls off the top of my screen, however i am able to catch the following: "server-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration" which presumably reverts the configuration file in charge of video back to its default, also non-working form
<GS3User007> thoughts?
<GS3User007> should i hit up the forum?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: don't be condensending to me. just because you're an ubuntu member/kubuntu guru doesn't mean I can't katapult to kinfocenter! ;p
<gundam_rx78nt1> Has anybody upgraded from Kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10?
<rickey> ok for what i am doing this is the rigth download  all-ppc-20061022.tar.bz2
<virnik> posingaspopular: yes, will do it, thx for suggestions
<posingaspopular> whoa it says used physical memory is 45%for total mem. physical memory for free physical memory is 46
<posingaspopular> gundam_rx78nt1: yes. want help?>
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, I tried to do it via adept and it hosed up my machine.
<virnik> had to restart X
<gundam_rx78nt1> Is there a way to use another method and get it up and running.
<rickey> stdin will you help me install this off my desktop
<gundam_rx78nt1> without losing my setting?
<posingaspopular> gundam_rx78nt1: it's almost always easier to do it via command line
<posingaspopular> yes
<posingaspopular> just open up a konsole/terminal and run these two commands
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stdin> rickey: it's easier to install the w32codecs package. and you downloaded the PPC version (for macs)
<posingaspopular> Jucato: thoughts?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: how physical mem is being used by apps? is swap being used?
<rickey> stdin the page sent me to this download
<posingaspopular> swap is 100% free and ps -aux says that the apps aren't using any mem.
<rickey> i have installed the 32 codecs packege
<posingaspopular> well they are, but an insignifacnt amount
<Jucato> posingaspopular: hm... really weird... :(
<posingaspopular> gundam_rx78nt1: stay in the chan and let me know if anything breaks/you need any more help
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok
<rickey>  and it wont make mplayer work in the format that was trying to be played
<stdin> rickey: that package has all the same files as what you would download from that site. it's the same thing but in a package
<posingaspopular> yea like i said, i've never seen this error/bug before, so I have no idea what to do, which is why i msg'd you
<rickey> i dont understand which one on that page is the hole package
<rickey> wholllle package
<Dark_Mystic> I have a question regarding Beryl and Gutsy.. I updated from Fiesty to Gibbon and it appears my Compiz menu will not open or allow it to be accessed at all. Any idea why it locks up when I attempt to access it?
<rickey> can you show me which one is the rigth one
<rickey> type the name of
<wally> hi
<wally> how do i adjust the screen resolution ?
<posingaspopular> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rickey> i have the page up
<wally> thanx
<stdin> rickey: if you've installed w32codecs, then that's the same as what you download from the site
<wally> is there no gui tool to adjust the resolution ?
<rickey> file:///home/rickey/Desktop/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<rickey> this is what i installed
<rickey> but i dont know if that is the whole package or not
<stdin> rickey: that's for playing commercial CSS encrypted DVDs
<rickey> ok so please help get the rigth thing installed please
<posingaspopular> wally: yes there is, but i cant help with that right now because my computer is also broke
<|Toad> how do i install real player?
<wally> posingaspopular: so there is hope
<rickey> i have the mediubuntu page up\
<squarebottle> Hmm. I'm on the Medibuntu site and I see where it says how to add the gpg keys, but I don't see where it says what the actual repository is that I should be adding to sources.list
<posingaspopular> wally: yea, but i can't help
<wally> i'll snoop around
<Jucato> wally: System Settings -> Monitor & Display ?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: I'm out of clues :(
<posingaspopular> yea me too, im asking some more people
<Jucato> posingaspopular: poke nixternal :)
<squarebottle> Anybody link me to the page that says where the Medibuntu repository is?
<Jucato> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jucato> squarebottle: ^^
<squarebottle> Ok. Thanks. I'm not asking you to add it to the default install.
<rickey> i have that page up
<squarebottle> Do you know where the page is? That's all. There's nothing wrong with linking me to that page.
<squarebottle> Afterall, Ubuntu does officially support the capability to add other repositories. ;)
<squarebottle> rickey: Could you provide that link, please?
<posingaspopular> yea me too, and i tried asking him already. ;p i'll bother him again
<rickey> http://www.medibuntu.org/index.php
 * Jucato wonders if squarebottle didn't see the bot's reply
<rickey> but i myself dont see where the whole download is even on this page
<squarebottle> Jucato: Don't be trigger happy. Look, if I were asking for help to install a program from source, that'd be okay even if that program was not stamped by Canonical.
<posingaspopular> Jucato: the processor is 2.66 ghz, not 2.0 to make things stranger
<Jucato> <squarebottle> Anybody link me to the page that says where the Medibuntu repository is? <--- I gave a reply pointing you to their website.
<rickey> square do you see where the whole download in showen
<posingaspopular> anyone/anywhere else you could point me to
<rickey> on that page
<Jucato> [13:45] <ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jucato> [13:45] <Jucato> squarebottle: ^^
<Jucato> in case, again, you didn't see it that's the medibuntu website
<squarebottle> Jucato, go to that page yourself!
<Jucato> I am there.
<Jucato> and?
<squarebottle> See where on that page the repository is listed?
<squarebottle> ;)
<Jucato> did you go to the "Repository Howto" link?
<squarebottle> I've searched that page and the repository how-to for "deb" even to try to find it.
<squarebottle> Jucato: You bet I have.
<Jucato> Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon": sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<squarebottle> That is for the gpg key.
<Jucato> "Below are the instructions to add the Medibuntu repository to your system's list of APT repositories. "
<Jucato> oh you are so wrong
<Jucato> Then, add the GPG Key: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i just ran htop and my mem usage is WAY up there
<Jucato> *that* is for the GPG key ^^^
<Jucato> can you please read more carefully before trying to lambast people who try to actually help you?
<squarebottle> That doesn't at all follow the format of the rest of the things in sources.list
<Jucato> have you actually tried to do it first?
<squarebottle> Didn't mean to lambast you, mate. Sorry. Just got told by a few other people that they wouldn't help because it wasn't official before I came here, so I'm sorry I jumped the gun on ya.
<Jucato> because it adds a special repository called "gutys.list" into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Jucato> medibuntu.list I mean
<Jucato> and that directory acts as an addon repository, just as if you were adding some deb lines in sources.list
<squarebottle> Really? That's interesting. I wonder why they didn't follow the regular repository format like they used to.
<Jucato> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list <-- can you take a look at what that contains?
<Jucato> it does follow the regular repository format.
<Jucato> but there's nothing that says you can't have more than one *.list file
<squarebottle> I mean like, putting up the repository for people to add to their sources.list like most repositories, instead of having a whole special thing. I'm used to editing my sources.list is what I'm saying.
 * Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> posingaspopular: really sorry I have no clue
<squarebottle> Jucato: Don't get me wrong. This is fine too. Just completely threw me off since it's not really the normal way of adding repositories. Anyway, thanks for the help, and again, sorry for getting defensive so quick.
<Jucato> you could have at least *tried* it first
<posingaspopular> it's cool, thansk for the help. im going to post this under hardware in the ubuntuforums if you want to keep up to date
<squarebottle> I did. I just didn't see any real confirmation, and thought it was just the gpg key.
<ubuntu> morning guys ! or maybe good evening!
<ubuntu> i try live cd kubuntu 7.10 and no one of my partitions is not mounted and can;t be mounted
<ubuntu>  after install that partitions could become mountable ?
<squarebottle> Jucato: I'm happy to say it a third time: I'm sorry I was short-tempered. Thank you for the help. Good night.
 * Jucato should have been short tempered too... :(
<posingaspopular> Jucato: thanks for  all the effort, i appreciate it
<Jucato> posingaspopular: I feel bad not knowing the answer to your problem though :/
<posingaspopular> haha it's cool, it is almost surely my broken HD that's going to be fixed in a few days anyeay
<posingaspopular> that's the only other thing that might be doing it, but im not sure
<posingaspopular> if thats no the issue than i'll file a bug report
<Karri> So anyone here that want to help me experiment with network connections?
<GS3User007> hello there... is anyone around?
<LastMall> there's always someone around on the internet
<GS3User007> heh
<GS3User007> fair enough
<GS3User007> any idea why "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" wouldn't change the device identifier or busid fields in xorg.conf?
<jaguar_> hi ppl, could anybody tell me how to install aiglx on kubuntu 7.10? please
<jaguar_> hi... nobody? =(
<LastMall> patience
<LastMall> is it different than installing it on 7.04 ?
<jaguar_> ^_^
<jaguar_> i guess so, because i cant find it on the repositories
<jaguar_> and in fact I had it by default on 7.04, but now i have this slow xgl...
<LastMall> jaguar_  starting with the 3rd link, anything look promising ? http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=ER3&q=kubuntu+7.10+install+aiglx&btnG=Search
<jaguar_> mmm most of the results are for 7.04 -   =(
<jaguar_> no luck...
<chovy> how come restart or shutdown -r now doesn't restart the machine?
<hangthedj> try reboot
<chovy> i did, it won't reboot when i type it remotely, only from desktop.
<carranca> hi, the other day i tried to upgrade to gusty gibbon and after the initial install it required me to install/update 500+ packages, the problem is that im getting the following error: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<hangthedj> i think by default, only root can reboot the machine or shut it down remotely
<chovy> hangthedj: so sudo reboot won't work.
<chovy> when i did a dist-upgrade xorg + ati stopped working. Now i just get a blank asscreen
<chovy> any suggestions?
<hangthedj> chovy, hmm, not sure, i just rebooted one of my machines remotely with sudo reboot.
<chovy> it is like kdm isn't starting.
<chovy> how do i su root? I don't know hte password
<Jucato> !sudo | chovy
<ubotu> chovy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chovy> for rebooting thoguh
<chovy> or how do i reload kdm
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (from tty, Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<Jucato> (make sure you're logged out of KDE
<chovy> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't get me into a shell
<chovy> and ctrl+backspace doesn't kill it either
<chovy> this is very frustrating. how can i even debug this without a console?
<GS3User007> boot into recovery from grub?
<gundam_rx78nt1> posingaspopular: sorry I didn't get back with you. I was trying to get my network (wirless) up and going. Converting from automatic settings managed by knetwork manager to static is hard (for me it is).
<chovy> but then i don't get net
<chovy> i need to just boot into prompt
<gundam_rx78nt1> my computer is just staring to do the updat.
<chovy> all i get is a blank screen, can someone help?
<gundam_rx78nt1> posingaspopular: are you still here?
<GS3User007> chovy: i think there might be a boot option you can add in grub so that it stops before it attempts to launch the gui, i don't know what it is though
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am trying to update my laptop with kubuntu 7.10 from 7.04. I did the apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and get the following error:
<gundam_rx78nt1> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<chovy> heh
<chovy> at least you get something
<swined`> gundam_rx78nt1: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chovy> now i'm being cynical
<gundam_rx78nt1> It was while processing acpi-support.
<chovy> yeah, i got a bunch of acpi issues too.
<chovy> dpkg --configure -a should fix that
<gundam_rx78nt1> swined`: after that?
<chovy> funny, remove xorg.conf completely, and it loads up.
<swined`> gundam_rx78nt1: after apt fails
<gundam_rx78nt1> swined`: i did run the dpkg -- configure -a and it fails when trying to setup acpid.
<swined`> gundam_rx78nt1: what exactly it says when fails?
<virnik> hey
<npurciful> hey whats up
<virnik> solved problem with kicker"
<virnik> and compiz
<virnik> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kicker-compiz?content=46021
<virnik> just use kicker-compiz
<virnik> and everything is OK
<gundam_rx78nt1> it say acpi-support depends on acpid(>=1.0.4-1ubuntu4); however: package acpid is not configured yet.
<gundam_rx78nt1> after that are faild dependancy processes and then fails with an error code (1).
<awag> hello
<npurciful> Okay so i am wondering about the new encrypt full hard feature, i do a install setup manual lvm with /home on separtate partition and I later need to reinstall, is there a way to get the ubuntu installer to see the lvm and not wipe out all the partitions
<awag> does anyone have experience with mounting another hard drive as one's home directory?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how come when i watch a mpeg video with vlc player on mozilla it always says no video
<npurciful> awag: i mount another hdd as my home
<virnik> gundam_rx78nt1: apt-get -f install
<awag> npurciful, i'm trying to mount my /dev/hdb1 to /home/myhomedir/ but then when i try to log in, it gives me some error about kdesettings couldn't start, and it won't let me log in, any ideas?
<gundam_rx78nt1> virnik: still get the same error code.
<chovy> dang
<chovy> still no dice on login
<npurciful> did you move you profile with the same permissions
<gundam_rx78nt1> I really hate this.
<npurciful> that really didnt make sense
<npurciful> awag: i go to recovery from grub menu
<awag> npurciful, i'm not exactly sure what all i did, copied my old home from a previous install that had gone bad, onto the root of another hard drive, and then i installed 7.10 fresh onto a different drive, and then i want to be able to mount my old home dir, and have it work as my new home
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what video output should i use on mplayer?
<awag> npurciful, it stops giving me the login error if i just umount hdb1 from home, and let it use the first hdd
<npurciful> I never tried to reuse a profile i just create a new and copy files over
<npurciful> sound like the permissions or files are missing
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> SOMEBODY ANSWER ME
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> its a easy question
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> please answer
<awag> npurciful, yeah i don't need to reuse my old profile, i just want to be able to, when i write to /home/myhomedir/ the files to go to my other harddrive, not the master drive
<awag> npurciful, even when i tried copying all the new files that are in the new home that was created by the install, to my old home, and mounting that, it still gave me an error
<npurciful> i just cp -vrp /home/* /<device>
<awag> what does p do?
<npurciful> the -p preserves permissions and links and such
<awag> ah
<Q-collective> hello all, could anyone help me out by getting my onboard realtek HD sound to work? I have managed to let Kubuntu see the card, alsamixer is now giving meaningfull output, but still no sound whatsoever :(
<awag> npurciful, so i should mount my other hdd on like /mnt or something, and then cp it like you said, and then i should be able to mount it on my home dir without problems?
<npurciful> yeah that what i do
<iecsam> hi
<awag> npurciful, ok i'll try it, thanks alot man
<npurciful> np
<iecsam> can anyone tell me if i can install ubuntustudio applications in kubuntu?
<chovy> i get some error about no resume image?
<virnik> that damned compiz kicker is not working as I suspected
<awag> npurciful, sweet i think that worked :)
<virnik> transparent views are so transparent, that I cant see them
<npurciful> good
<virnik> what is more, I like two rows of six desktops, so I have six desktops in two rows by three
<virnik> and here....six in line
<virnik> damn
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> virnik: i wish i could get compiz working corectly
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> but even if i did i would be bored with it in about a minute
<chovy> me too AT0M1CB0MB3R
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lol
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> same wiff alot of peope
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ple
<chovy> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 000:00:000
<chovy> wtf?
<virnik> it works correctly for me
<virnik> this is only last problem
<Karri> anyone here that has a clue how to get an ATI graphics card driver from the ATI Homepage?
<Karri> Installed of course.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Karri: you dont want to install that one
<Karri> okey, why is that?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Karri: have you tried restricted drivers for your card?
<Karri> I have not, As i just recently started to use my kubuntu again
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> want me to help you install them
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ?
<chovy> Karri: i'm having same problem. ati doesn't work anymore after upgrade
<Karri> Sure atom
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i have a 9550
<Karri> would be great
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok
<Karri> i have a 9600 pro
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah ALOT of people had problems with that card
<Karri> my biggest trouble is lack of information and experience
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Karri: go to system settings
<Karri> There
<Fleck> what's the best way to copy files through internet? (need to mount remote fs...)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Karri: then click the advanced tab at the top
<Karri> there
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Karri: then you should see restricted drivers
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> click that
<Karri> I'm using a swedish version so i'll try to find it
<Karri> Does the icon look like a small cirquit chip?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah
<Karri> check, i'm there
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> huh?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> check?
<Karri> military speak, (okey i'm there)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> well click administrator mode
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> at the bottom
<Karri> done
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> then click the little check box
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> to enable the driver
<Karri> okey
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> then after thats done you should restart
<Karri> okey
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> so see you when you get back
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Karri: are you going to restart?
<chovy> well, i can't explain it...my xorg no longer works no matter what i try.
<Karri> See ya
<chovy> apparently, renaming X11 to xorg did not include code improvements. :P
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> chovy: have you tried to reconfigure it with this command "sude reconfigure xorg-xserver"
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> oops that command wont work
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sudo
<Karri> Okey atom i'm back
<chovy> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yup...no dice
<Karri> Now i will retry my launching of WoW
<Karri> xD
<chovy> i'm just going to re-install
<chovy> would've been quicker to begin with.
<Karri> No luck
<Karri> My graphic went crazy, hahaha
<chovy> i think something changed
<chovy> re-ascerts my belief that linux is a great server.
<chovy> for everything else, there's Mac
<Karri> atomic?
<kraut> moin
<Karri> Got any other smart ideas? :)
<cptnspoon> gday all, really simple one, before I upgraded to Gutsy the Kubuntu Auto Updater seemed to stop loading on start up, I thought the upgrade would fix it but it didnt...any ideas how to get it back?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Karri: thats all that i have
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> :[
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i login using su
<jensg43> hi
<hannes3> hi
<viktor_> is it possible to install microsoft office on linux
<wielo> hi all
<squarebottle> Hey, what can I enter into a run dialogue to access the settings manager?
<viktor_> 1
<viktor_> 1
<viktor_> is it possible to install microsoft office on linux
<wielo> viktor -> possible yes but with what effect i can't tell
<viktor_> how would i do it normal install from cd
<wielo> i never do it before but mayby wine can?
<viktor_> wine can..?
<wielo> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<viktor_> can we install games on kubuntu
<emilsedgh> viktor_: yes there are many games for Kubuntu, what kind of game do you like?
<wielo> hah
<viktor_> i wanna install cryisis
<wielo> omfg
<viktor_> i got it on dvd
<viktor_> whats wrong
<wielo> mayby cedega can? (cedega -- an emulator)
<wielo> but crysis is so new
<viktor_> where can i find cedega
<emilsedgh> viktor_: if thats a windows game, you should search for it in wine website, but there are many games for linux that run on kubuntu
<gnom> install good browser help!
<viktor_> i want crysis lol
<gnom> help :)
<squarebottle_> viktor_: It sounds to me like you probably want to dual-boot.
<viktor_> ahh but thats so hrd to go
<viktor_> do
<wielo> gnom: want good browser? :P
<gnom> :)
<squarebottle_> viktor_: Hey, mind if I ask how old you are?
<viktor_> how do i make an partition from the hard drive im already usin make it ntfs
<viktor_> 20
<wielo> opera?
<viktor_> almost
<gnom> can not install opera
<anrafcer> hello folks1
<wielo> why? 64-bit?
<gnom> if you can give me a link to download right version?
<viktor_> dual boot is bigges hastle cant i just get emulator
<wielo> ehm... there's no 64-bit ver of opera ;/
<squarebottle_> viktor_: Alright. Well, dual-booting is actually pretty easy. It's easiest if you install windows first and then Ubuntu. See, the thing is that "serious gamers" typically dual boot because it's very, very rare that the games run through emulators perform nearly as well.
<wielo> the all rest u've got here: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?custom=yes
<corporeal> lol
<anrafcer> when I use adept to install a program, I receive this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42541/ ; I tried to set permission with xhost or reconfigure debconf but didnt work, anybody can help me? thanks
<viktor_> so i have to install windows and then ubuntu
<viktor_> farrrrkk
<viktor_> such a hastle
<viktor_> and how do i partion the drive just use the kubuntu to do it for me on install
<squarebottle_> viktor_: Do you have to? No, you don't. I just think that's the easiest way, personally.
<viktor_> okai but do i use the kubuntu partion it for me how much do i need for kubuntu about just to run affect and internet and etc nothing crazy mayb like 20 gig..?
<squarebottle_> viktor_: Well, if you'd like to know a bit about partitioning, I actually wrote a guide for a friend of mine. http://www.geekperspective.com/blog/archives/98
<squarebottle_> viktor_: You can just go down to the part about partitioning if that's what you care about, heh.
<viktor_> oh kool i can do all that easy i just dont how to get windows to start first
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok. now I am really angry.  I tried to upgrade my laptop to Kubuntu 7.10 and it failed to update giving me an error dpkg error code (1). this was given during the update process of acpid.
<wielo> viktor: u must change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<viktor_> easy to change..?
<wielo> there is a list of system and u must cut windows into first place
<anrafcer> nobody can give me an advice?? yuhu! :)
<viktor_> thats it cut the windows line ontop of linux and doen
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, I can boot up into kubuntu 7.10 but I can't get my network to work. the drivers aren't found and it doesn't load the ipw3945 drivers.
<squarebottle_> anrafcer: Never seen that one. Sorry. For that, you can ask in #ubuntu too if you'd like
<wielo> hem... my father now how to do it so... i think it;s teasy
<viktor_> fair enuf
<wielo> heh
<wielo> anybody tested ext4?
<gundam_rx78nt1> how can I fix it?
<squarebottle_> gundam_rx78nt1: Do you know what wireless card you have and all that jazz?
<gundam_rx78nt1> the intel ipw3945ABG pro.
<anrafcer> squarebottle_: ok, thanks
<squarebottle_> gundam_rx78nt1: Well, hmm. I'm pretty sure that should work out of the box. Do you know whether or not it worked in a previous version of of Ubuntu?
<gundam_rx78nt1> It was working wonderfully with 7.04 now that the upgrade of 7.10 failed during the setting up of acpid, it doesn't find my network card nor driver.
<squarebottle_> Shoot. Does anybody remember the command to continue installing packages?
<Angelus> emerge --resume ?
<Angelus> LoL
<Angelus> squarebottle: try sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<wielo> hmm... in my apt it's go same when i done "apt-get install" :P
<squarebottle> gundam_rx78nt1: Hehehe, try sudo apt-get install --fix-missing. :P
<squarebottle> Angelus: Thanks. :D
<Angelus> np squarebottle
<squarebottle> Angelus: If it turns out that I'm just thinking of Gentoo, then I'm going to cry softly for my dear, dear friend gundam_rx78nt1
<Angelus> i didnt understand squarebottle (2days awake) , explain
<squarebottle> Angelus: You made a gentoo reference, which made me wonder if I was thinking of a feature that gentoo offered but not Ubuntu. That's all.
<Angelus> ahh
<Angelus> ok
<squarebottle> I think the debian based distros can resume as well. I hope so.
<Angelus> i dunno
<Angelus> the only think i know is fix-missing
<squarebottle> Well, hopefully it'll do the trick. I was asking on behalf of gundam_rx78nt1
<Angelus> im going, to sleep
<gundam_rx78nt1> no, it didn't do the trick.
<Angelus> gundam_rx78nt1: my bad duDe
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am really thinking of going back to gentoo.
<Angelus> LoL
<squarebottle> lol
<Angelus> :p
<Angelus> there's one feature i like on gentoo
<Angelus> that ubuntu doesn't have
<Angelus> latest software!!!!!
<Netkiller3714> rawr?
<Netkiller3714> so says danny500 XD
<squarebottle> Gentoo has a lot of great things that no other distro has. I'll leave it at that out of respect for #kubuntu, lol
<gundam_rx78nt1> I tried to do the upgrade as on the kubuntu.org web page and it failed half way through. now it doesn't detect my audio card and my wireless.
<Netkiller3714> Jucato you awake?
<Jucato> barely. yes?
<gundam_rx78nt1> doesn't even load the drivers for neitherof them.
<Angelus> gentoo is nice and intresteng  the way it installs and manages the system with use flags and shyte, butt no good for inpatiant potheads that break out there system everyday, thats why i moved to kubuntu, and because im a KDE lova'
<squarebottle> gundam_rx78nt1: If you can, here's what I'd do. Transfer all the files you care about to another computer on your network so that you can do a fresh install. You can use  ssh if you've got openssh-server installed on the server to be receiving the files.  And dolphin is good for setting up ssh connections.
<Angelus> anywayz, im out, night/mornin/noot, peace.
 * Angelus gone
<squarebottle> Ciao
<gundam_rx78nt1> is there any way to restart the upgrade process?
<Netkiller3714> sup man?
<squarebottle> gundam_rx78nt1: Not that I know of. Sorry I'm not more help. You can definitely try asking in #ubuntu though, as this is not kde specific
<squarebottle> Heck, you can ask in #xubuntu if you really want, lol.
<squarebottle> The solution, if it exists, will be equally relevant to all flavors of Ubuntu, I strongly suspect.
<Netkiller3714> squarebottle: are you having a problem with Ubuntu?
<Netkiller3714> oh wait nvm
<squarebottle> Netkiller3714: :)
<squarebottle> Netkiller3714: But thanks for asking. :D
<Netkiller3714> gundam_rx78nt1: yes open the task manager and end the process "synaptic"
<squarebottle> Alright, my eyes are beginning to droop thanks to el sleep meds, so I'm out. Night everybody.
<Netkiller3714> peace
<Netkiller3714> el sleep meds XD
<squarebottle> ;)
<Netkiller3714> ;)
<Netkiller3714> my eyes are starting to droop because of el no sleep o
<cptnspoon> gday all, really simple one, before I upgraded to Gutsy the Kubuntu Auto Updater seemed to stop loading on start up, I thought the upgrade would fix it but it didnt...any ideas how to get it back?
<Netkiller3714> gday mate
<cptnspoon> Netkiller3714: Hey :)
<Netkiller3714> Gutsy or Gusty?
<cptnspoon> Netkiller3714: Uhh, Gutsy...that's what I said isn't it?
<Netkiller3714> cptspoon, the settings for the Auto Updater might be set to only update when you tell it to. Have you checked the settings for it yet?
<cptnspoon> Netkiller3714: Would if I could but I'm not even sure where it is...that's the problem
<Netkiller3714> brb
<Jucato> cptnspoon: press Ctrl+Esc and see if adept_notifier is running
<Netkiller3714> wait, is Gutsy the one after feisty?
<Jucato> yes
<Netkiller3714> O_O OMG I'VE BEEN LIVING UNDER A ROCK!
<cptnspoon> Jucato: Ahh, thanks...nope it isn't
<Netkiller3714> maybe thats why my nick is Patrick :P
<Jucato> Adept Updater doesn't really start on login. it is Adept Notifier that does that
<virnik> damn....i have problem with K3b
<Netkiller3714> whats up?
<virnik> it writes CD
<virnik> but cant read it
<virnik> in windows, in linux, nowhere
<virnik> can somebody help me out?
<cptnspoon> Jucato: Well it was starting on startup but it isn't now...how do I get it back there? Sorry for the simple question
<Jucato> cptnspoon: Alt+F2, enter "adept_notifier". it should autostart when you log back in
<virnik> i am talking about iso image
<Netkiller3714> I'm checking up on it
<cptnspoon> Jucato: Oh, actually running it while I'm still in X gave me a popup message to reenable it upon startup. Cool! Thanks for the help!
<Jucato> virnik: how did you burn it in k3b? what action did you choose?
<Netkiller3714> virnik, how's vodaphone treat'n ya?
<Netkiller3714> vodafone*
<virnik> Jucato: burn CD ISO
<virnik> Netkiller3714: fine, using it from dry run few years ago
<Netkiller3714> nice
<virnik> Jucato: i just chosen BURN CD IMAGE ISO
<virnik> Jucato: iso is OK, i have written it under windows in nero, and works.
<Netkiller3714> what formate?
<Netkiller3714> format* argh
<virnik> but k3b destroyed three CDs
<virnik> in feisty, it worked fine
<sonoftheclayr> Hey all, how is everyone? I just upgraded to gutsy and it works! So does the graphics card, which is great! Anyway, I've got vga=791 appended to the end of the line in grub's menu.lst but it doesn't change the size of the terminal like it did in feisty. Anything I can do to get it to work?
<virnik> after upgrade from feisty to gutsy, it says everything is OK, and CD is ejected with success, but cant read it
<the-erm> virnik: that doesn't sound right.
<Netkiller3714> maybe it's something to do with k3b running on Gutsy. maybe do a re-install?
<virnik> sonoftheclayr: just comment out blacklisted vesa and vesafb16 modules and restart
<the-erm> I wonder what's different, that would cause that to happen.
<virnik> the-erm: no, it does not
<virnik> so it is why I am asking
<virnik> the-erm: dont know, but my burner is useless now
<the-erm> Not that I know how to do it, but have you thought about running a command line burning program.  I forget the name ... cdrao ??
<Netkiller3714> what are you trying to burn?
<sonoftheclayr> virnik: like in /etc/modules or something?
<virnik> it is really stupit...i feal like dirtybag, cos I must use windaz at my workplace, to do job which is normally easy to do in my loved laptop!
<virnik> can somebody help me out_
<virnik> ?
<the-erm> Not that anyone cares ... I finally got lirc running :)
<Netkiller3714> I care
<Netkiller3714> <3
<Netkiller3714> lol
<virnik> Netkiller3714: ubuntu server iso
<Netkiller3714> lol some one a while back told me the Kubuntu has absolutely nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Netkiller3714> "Kubuntu is an official derivative of Ubuntu using the KDE environment instead of GNOME." lol
<Netkiller3714> the Server edition  of the new Ubuntu?
<virnik> sonoftheclayr: modules are fine
<virnik> k3b runs diagnostic, everything is fine with CDs or DVDs burned under other PC
<Netkiller3714> virnik, ever try doing it using a virtual machine?
<virnik> Netkiller3714: yes, but I have failed with many different isos
<Netkiller3714> argh
<the-erm> Honestly I don't think there's anything majorly different about the distros other than their windowing system.
<virnik> Netkiller3714: under VM with windoze, everything works
<Netkiller3714> I can't find anything about it :'(
<the-erm> virnik: how fast are you burning it at?  I usually burn at about 16x max.  Just because I've seen what happens when they go too fast on mythbusters :)
<the-erm> When I *really* care about the image I do 8x.
<Netkiller3714> 1x lol
<virnik> the-erm: 24x
<the-erm> Of course you're talking to someone who burns less than 1 cd a year.
<Netkiller3714> O_O that might be why lol
<Netkiller3714> haha
<Netkiller3714> *crickets*
<the-erm> It wouldn't hurt to try and burn at a lower speed.
<Netkiller3714> lol 24 is a bit tarded.
<virnik> is there some app which will allow me to set k3b again? or do you know where k3b stores its config file?
<virnik> the-erm: what? r ya crazy? never. what is more, i already tryed
<virnik> that slowdown teared me half of hour, and nothing...still the same
<virnik> so, where k3b stores config? I will delete it, and startup k3b again, it shall ask for all config again
<the-erm> maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure k3b ?
<Netkiller3714> lol don't mean to laugh but how many blanks have you used up playing around with k3b?
<the-erm> I think it's somewhere in .kde
<the-erm> to be more specific ~/.kde
<Netkiller3714> may be home/user/.k3b
<Netkiller3714> .kde *
<virnik> I have already deleted them
<virnik> so...lets see
<virnik> but I will use cd-rw this time
<Netkiller3714> >_<
<virnik> dont want to destroy another verbatim
<virnik> ^|^
<the-erm> ~/.kde/share/apps/k3b and ~/.kde/share/config/k3brc
<the-erm> Those seem to be the only 2 config files.
<virnik> strange
<virnik> just fired up diagnostic
<virnik> or...simply k3b in console, and tryed my toasted CD
<virnik> if somebody interested and can help, just visit http://wow.fakaheda.eu/uploads/jine/virnik/k3b.txt
<virnik> it is run log of k3b with this medium
<the-erm> Sorry no freaking clue.
<virnik> hmmm
<virnik> lost again
<virnik> damned gutsy...with feisty, everything was working, and now...nothing
<WaltzingAlong> virnik: my guess is that you put gutsy on there
<virnik> or yes,everything is working, because I fixed it, but here...i have no clue
<virnik> WaltzingAlong: what are you talking about?
<WaltzingAlong> talking about feisty to gutsy
<the-erm> You know the transition to gusty was a little more ruff than it was to feisty for me as well.
<the-erm> I ended up doing a complete re-install.
<the-erm> -- I can get a .com up and running in less than a day with backups :)
<virnik> damn
<virnik> yes, i have made update, so upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<virnik> and now my burner dont work at all, after that playing with k3b
<virnik> hm
<virnik> gonna reset
<virnik> kernel shall reset that drive, hdparm does not help
<Q-collective> hello all, could anyone help me out by getting my onboard realtek HD sound to work? I have managed to let Kubuntu see the card, alsamixer is now giving meaningfull output, but still no sound whatsoever :(
<the-erm> Q-collective: ok, let's start with simple things ... is the power on, is it plugged in?
<the-erm> Is it plugged in to the right output :)
<Q-collective> the-erm: it's the speakerstuff on my laptop ;)
<the-erm> What does kmix say your volume is.  With my audigy, the master volume on the "record" section controls the volume.
<Q-collective> the-erm: it's set to the max
<the-erm> ok how about mute :)
<Q-collective> that it isn't
<Q-collective> ;)
<the-erm> Is the wave volume up on the mixer?
<the-erm> How about the pcm volume?
<Q-collective> all up
<the-erm> Ok this may sound wierd type something like ls -l >/dev/dsp
<the-erm> it'll sound like static if it's working
<the-erm> Ok one other stupid thing ...
<the-erm> Do you belong to the group audio?
<Q-collective> hmm, that would require oss emulation to be working, does kubuntu do that?
<Q-collective> and yes
<the-erm> Well mine has /dev/dsp
<Q-collective> hmm
<Q-collective> it says the source is busy
<Q-collective> odd
<the-erm> I wonder if sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart would fix it.
<the-erm> how long has it been since you rebooted Q-collective
<Q-collective> Uptime: 2 hours and 57 minutes
<Q-collective> about that
<the-erm> Kubuntu does some weird stuff when it comes to sound.  I edited /etc/modules.d/alsa-utils recently and had to reboot because /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart didn't load modules ....
<Q-collective> weird
<the-erm> I was trying to enable the IR sensor on my audigy.  Which required editing of that file.
<the-erm> Took me 2 days to find that 1 line.
<the-erm> At any rate ... I'd try rebooting, and see if that fixes the problem.  I know it's a "windows" solution, but it does seem to help in some cases.
<the-erm> It bothers me ... I'm giving this advice.
<Q-collective> nah, doesn't
<the-erm> I thought the same thing ... until I did it, and it actually worked.
<WaltzingAlong> would doubt that would help
<WaltzingAlong> and if it did we still would not know the cause or remedy
<Q-collective> that too
<the-erm> restarting alsa-utils doesn't load modules.
<the-erm> Or set the options.
<the-erm> That's the problem.
<Q-collective> well, I didn't edit that, in this session
<the-erm> did you try restarting alsa?
<WaltzingAlong> anything of interest in dmesg ?
<Q-collective> why would I try to restart alsa if I didn't touch it?
<jpa_> hi everybofy
<jpa_> d
<Q-collective> WaltzingAlong: good idea
<the-erm> Because you have a hung sound.
<WaltzingAlong> could also reconfigure kde's sound system; from autodetect to alsa or to oss
<the-erm> There's an idea ...
<the-erm> I though about that, just forgot to type it.
<konaya> ...hm, does this channel use any kind of queuing system, or is it okay to just type ones problem?
<WaltzingAlong> so far just type your question
<konaya> okay
<konaya> I can't get my memory card reader to work.
<the-erm> konaya: I believe that qualifies as asking to ask.
<konaya> ALMOST
<WaltzingAlong> an hmm based bot may be underway
<WaltzingAlong> anyway
<Q-collective> WaltzingAlong: already have it on alsa
<the-erm> What does ls /dev/sd* show?
<jpa_> i have problems when i run dolphin as root with the sudo command. even when i just copy or delete something for e.g in /usr then it always changes some permissions in my home folder. is there a way to solve this problem?
<konaya> See, when you boot kubuntu with a memory card already inserted, it works fine.
<WaltzingAlong> Q-collective: could switch it to autodetect or disable the kde sound system
<WaltzingAlong> jpa_: do not run dolphin with sudo. use either kdesu or kdesudo
<the-erm> jpa_: I'm a command line junkie ... sorry.
<jpa_> what is the differnce @  WaltzingAlong ?
<WaltzingAlong> !kdesu | jpa_
<ubotu> jpa_: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do NOT use "sudo"; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Q-collective> WaltzingAlong: nothing either :(
<jpa_> thanks @ the-erm
<WaltzingAlong> Q-collective: what does aplay -l show you?
<jpa_> ok thanks @ WaltzingAlong and ubotu
<konaya> Upon inserting a card, dmesg shows nothing. The reader has support in kubuntu, because it works when booting with a cad inserted.
<konaya> *card
<jpa_> i used gnome before and i always used to run sudo so i have to change my behavior :)
<Q-collective> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.com/m528764d1
<WaltzingAlong> jpa_: even with gnome you should have been using gksu <guiapp>
<konaya> ...anyone? :/
<WaltzingAlong> konaya: check lsusb once it is inserted or lspci
<konaya> 07:09.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<jpa_> just one thing, there is a option in dolphin for folders "run as root", it seems to get the same permission problems when using this button
<konaya> WaltzingAlong, that's what it says
<Jucato> jpa_: it's a known bug
<ScorpKing> what is the freenode server here? irc.freenode.net?
<WaltzingAlong> Q-collective: i know i have had to edit the modprobe alsa options for another computer with hda intel. check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<the-erm> konaya: I don't want to send you on a wild goose chase.  If I had that problem I'd start by looking at the kde services.  Not the "system services" but the stuff kde runs.  either that or I'd learn to type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/card/
<Jucato> ScorpKing: yes
<ScorpKing> ty
<Jucato> jpa_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/155032
<jpa_> so does it use sude instead of kdesudo in dolphin automatically when i push that "run as root" button @ Jucato ?
<konaya> the-erm, ...I know how to mount manually. But I can't even do that. And it's not a USB reader, it's an internal one.
<Jucato> jpa_: kdesudo is a graphical front to sudo
<jpa_> okay thanks i will read that post first @ Jucato
<Jucato> jpa_: so wherever kdesudo is used, sudo is used
<wiki> hi all, any idea when the toolchain will be stabilized?
<Q-collective> WaltzingAlong: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<Jucato> wiki: what toolchain?
<WaltzingAlong> Q-collective: if you want to skip updating the modules, then check manually specifying the module parameters. i had to do that to get hda intel working
<the-erm> konaya: oh my bad ... then I think it would be in the /dev/hd* list.
<the-erm> konaya: wait ... no still in /dev/sd
<konaya> the-erm, when mounted, mount says it's /dev/mmcblk0p1. But I guess block devices are handled dynamically by udev or something...
<the-erm> I have an "internal" card reader.  Right on the front of my computer.  It's always been /dev/sd*.
<konaya> the-erm, I'll try that. But it's still strange kde can't find it... :)
<the-erm> Sometimes you luck out and get it in knoquerors media list.
<JohnFlux> Riddell: ping
<konaya> the-erm, No other block devices than sda* exist. And that's my SATA drive.
<kukman> Who use the licq? It don't play any sound:(
<the-erm> I'm kinda tired ... konaya what are we trying to connect again ?
<konaya> the-erm, a memory card reader.
<the-erm> Ok is it a usb one?
<the-erm> Or one that's right there in the front of the computer?
<konaya> the-erm, It's an internal one. No idea how it's actually connected inside.
<konaya> the-erm, but it shows up on lspci
<the-erm> ok try this ... open konqueror with media:/ for the url.  Plug in your card.
<konaya> the-erm, Nothing happens.
<jpatrick> JohnFlux: can I help you?
<konaya> the-erm, If it would, I wouldn't have a problem, eh? :)
<the-erm> Sure.
<JohnFlux> jpatrick: just wondering if I'm invited to UDS this year :)
<jpatrick> JohnFlux: ha, me neither
<the-erm> konaya: when in doubt I tail -f /var/log/syslog
<the-erm> in fact I have that running all the time.
<the-erm> unfortunatly .. I'm lost.
<the-erm> Sorry
<konaya> the-erm, Absolutely no output is generated upon inserting/removing the card.
<konaya> the-erm, oh. Oh well, no biggie ^^ I'll just keep looking.
<JohnFlux> jpatrick: oh, it starts today :(
<JohnFlux> jpatrick: poor me
<the-erm> Kubuntu has always been nice to me in when it comes to inserting media, and usb cards.
<konaya> Or maybe I'll just buy a usb reader. Or finish the one I'm currently building.
<jpatrick> JohnFlux: don't worry, there's always next time
<JohnFlux> heh tue
<JohnFlux> true
<WaltzingAlong> Q-collective: btw i found the alsa conf txt file at /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz          and  give a search for snd-hda-intel
<zhaoqijie> how do you do
<konaya> I discovered that the card reader module and the usb client chip still works in my old smashed-up digital camera :)
<konaya> Oh, one more question btw, a more generic one.
<konaya> 7.10. Is it worth it?
<the-erm> It doesn't make sense that you have it in during boot, and it's present, but when you insert it, it doesn't show up.
<konaya> the-erm, I'm aware of that x)
<JohnFlux> konaya: depends if you want to try cutting edge stuff :)
<JohnFlux> konaya: there's some bugs, but also some nice features :)
<konaya> JohnFlux, I ran the x64 version on my home comp before. I'm used to annoying bugs :)
<JohnFlux> konaya: then give it a try :)
<the-erm> konaya: Have you tried looking in  kcontrol -> KDE Components -> Service Manger?
<WaltzingAlong> 7.10? could wait for next lts at 8.04
<JohnFlux> konaya: the next ubuntu release will contain a lot of bug fixes  (it's a long term support)
 * JohnFlux nods at WaltzingAlong
<konaya> JohnFlux, The only thing that keeps me is the fact that I use this laptop for school work, and I'm kinda dependant on it...
<JohnFlux> WaltzingAlong: that's what I'm doing :)
<konaya> the-erm, I'll try
<jpa_> @ Jucato Are you still online?
<JohnFlux> konaya: yeah.  maybe wait for the 8.04 then?
<Jucato> jpa_: yes
<WaltzingAlong> JohnFlux: i moved mine to 7.10 but all the others i administer will sit at 7.04 until LTS 8.04
<JohnFlux> WaltzingAlong: yeah, I'm doing the same thing
<konaya> JohnFlux, lol ^^
<konaya> JohnFlux, I said I'm kinda dependant, not a total chicken :)
<the-erm> konaya: I think you need to have KDED Media Manger running
<jpa_> okay :) i read the whole post and it seems that there is some kind of fix but i am not sure which file of the posted ones work.
<Q-collective> bbl
<konaya> the-erm, It wasn't running. Starting it now...
<jpa_> or is the fix already in the repos ? @ Jucato
<Jucato> jpa_: the fix should be in the main update servers soon.
<jpa_> okay :) so i just have to wait and then i will see it in the update program right? @ Jucato  ?
<Jucato> yep
<konaya> the-erm, I started it. But still no sign of activity in syslog, and nothing happens.
<jpa_> okay thank you @ Jucato
<konaya> Hm, this is kinda depressing...
<the-erm> ... I just don't know enough about this to be of any more use.  Check out your /etc/fstab I guess :)
<konaya> :) Iäll do that
<konaya> *I'll
<the-erm> I know nothing past this.
<konaya> the-erm, okay :) know of anyone that might?
<the-erm> I just checked my /etc/fstab and I don't see anything.
<the-erm> Has it ever worked?
<konaya> the-erm, When I start the computer with a card inserted, it works, as previously stated. So it's kinde wierd :/
<konaya> *kinda
<the-erm> So it's never worked when inserting?
<acemo> i just installed git by sudo apt-get install git, but if i type git, it says command not found.. where can i find git?
<konaya> Not when the computer is on, no.
<WaltzingAlong> acemo: seems you already installed git via apt-get
<Q-collective> WaltzingAlong: I've tried to edit the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file to have the right module loaded
<Q-collective> but still, nothing
<Q-collective> :\
<the-erm> I got nothing konaya.
<the-erm> Sorry ...
<konaya> the-erm, ...well, perhaps with the shipped windows vista preinstalled, but I didn't try. I only used vista for two things: downloading a kubuntu iso and burning it to cd. ^^
<WaltzingAlong> Q-collective: it was my 3rd or 5th before i had it working
<acemo> WaltzingAlong: thats what i just said, but what command do i type to use it?
<the-erm> I refuse to by wista ...
<Q-collective> 5th try?
<the-erm> s/by/buy
<the-erm> If I ever get a lap top, it'll be a dell.  Other than that I think I'll just build my own.
<konaya> the-erm, I don't know of anyone that actually _likes_ Vista. Half of my class has started glancing on linux alternatives :)
<Q-collective> the-erm: it would be a waste of money really, I can tell as I had it installed when I bought this laptop
<WaltzingAlong> acemo: there is also the git-gui if you need it
<the-erm> You still pay for it.
<WaltzingAlong> unless you live in italy!
<acemo> WaltzingAlong: i'd like to get the console version of git to work first
<Q-collective> coincidentally I read an article on a major national paper today saying Ubuntu beats Vista
<Q-collective> heh
<acemo> Q-collective: even XP beats Vista..
<konaya> We should really thank microsoft. Without them constantly making windows worse, people wouldn't be migrating :)
<acemo> seems the dependencys of git are not good... i just installed git, coulnt run the command git, installed git-gui and i could run the command git
<WaltzingAlong> acemo:  sudo update-alternatives --config git ?
<Q-collective> acemo: as does win2k, but that isn't the point. It's one thing if nerds say Vista is crap and linux is better, it's a whole other story if major media say the same ;)
<WaltzingAlong> acemo: you may want git-core
<acemo> WaltzingAlong: acemo@acemo:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config git No alternatives for git.
<acemo> WaltzingAlong: yes, i noticed that.. but it would be nice if the git package self had git-core as dependency, since it wont work without it?
<konaya> Windows had its peak around win2k... Then things started to go steeply downhill.
<WaltzingAlong> acemo: join the packaging team or report a bug, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> the-erm: still have to pay for it? sure but get your money back: original (in italian) http://www.aduc.it/dyn/documenti/allegati/sentenza_hp.pdf  or to english google translation: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.corriere.it%2Fscienze_e_tecnologie%2F07_ottobre_25%2Fwindow.shtml&langpair=it%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8
<konaya> Imagine the next windows release. How failing would that release be? :)
<Q-collective> indeed
<Q-collective> MS: "hey, we finally brought you Windows 2015, it now has WinFS!"
<Q-collective> heh
<WaltzingAlong> gnu/linux based with a similar ms windows frontend?
<konaya> ^^
<the-erm> WaltzingAlong: I've read articles about that years ago, however since then I've also read articles that they've updated the TOS ... or whatever it is.  That says they will not refund your money.
<Q-collective> MS can better just start a linux distro
<the-erm> I think that was mentioned as a April First news article one year.  M$ Linux 2000
<WaltzingAlong> the-erm: just hard to get the money, the eula says from the mfg but hardly ever will dell, hp, or the like give the funds
<WaltzingAlong> the-erm: in this case a judge ruled it so
<Q-collective> the-erm: lame really, I like geNToo a few years back much better ^_^
<Q-collective> liked*
<konaya> "We figured people'll just be downloading pirated software when supplied with decent bandwidth, so we've ceased all driver support for any network adapters over 28.8k."
<the-erm> I'll just keep the cash out of M$ hands entirely.  I'll get a dell with ubuntu next time.  So I know the wifi works :)
<fred_79> hi all, how can i kill a session vtxx?
<Q-collective> hmm, how stable is kde4b3 btw? is plasma already in any shape?
<the-erm> WaltzingAlong: that was a good article ... thanks.
<WaltzingAlong> Q-collective: might want to grab it from svn but seems you can play around with it a bit
<Q-collective> interesting
<jpatrick> Q-collective: i've heard that the lastest debs are very stable
<TreeStump> quick question: the kubuntu live/install cd hangs when loading after it gets to mounting root filesystem or something like that... shows a black screen with a blinking line/cursor up the top...
<TreeStump> any ideas on what to do?
<tripp> can u give me a link to italian kubuntu or ubuntu please?
<WaltzingAlong> TreeStump: change video modes
<WaltzingAlong> salute tripp
<WaltzingAlong> !it | tripp
<ubotu> tripp: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jpatrick> tripp: ubuntu-it.org
<tripp> hi
<tripp> thanx a lot jpatrick
<WaltzingAlong> come va?
<tripp> bene tu?
<TreeStump> i tried safe modes and changed it to 800x600x16
<WaltzingAlong> bene grazie
<tripp> ah ma sei ita lol
<WaltzingAlong> TreeStump: but still not loading?
<soon> This is pretty simple I'm sure, but how do I attach a vCard to all my outgoing mails in Kmail ??
<TreeStump> nope sure isnt
<tripp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Q-collective> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Q-collective> hehe
<TreeStump> its annoying me so much! i have no idea what to do, done a memtest and pulled the hdd out so it cant be either, maybe coz its x64 6.06?
<XVampireX> Hi, my X server just dies randomly for some reason... any help?
<Q-collective> read the log?
<XVampireX> Q-collective: There's some backtrace but it doesn't really say anything other than some problem with a font >_<
<XVampireX> 11: /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1e1) [0x8076241]
<XVampireX> Oh, looks like it has something to do with composite too..
<WaltzingAlong> TreeStump: that should still be fine. were you looking to use live or install?
<XVampireX> 4: /usr/bin/X(CompositeGlyphs+0x9a) [0x816129a]
<XVampireX> I'm running compiz fusion too, hmm....
<TreeStump> WaltzingAlong: imtrying to boot from the live cd so i can install
<WaltzingAlong> TreeStump: then in that case could you download the alternate cd instead?
<grinder> R
<TreeStump> hmm whats the alternate cd? becuase i ordered this one in the mail, it could take ages to download the other cd
<WaltzingAlong> TreeStump: oh, i see. the live lets you boot live, use it that way with the option to install. the alternate is just to install (not boot live)
<TreeStump> truth
<spiroo> Does anybody know ho to fully enable mod_rewrite on apache2?
<spiroo> It does not read my .htaccess-file
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: yes
<spiroo> Could you help me?
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: a2enmod       and ask google
<spiroo> Google does not have the answer in this question, sorry
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: otherwise join the apache channel or the like. #kubuntu is for kubuntu specific support
<spiroo> I have used a2enmod
<spiroo> okay whats the apache-channeö then?
<WaltzingAlong> #apache ?
<spiroo> thanks
<TreeStump> so when i wanna download the installer iso to i get desktop-amd64 or alternate-amd64
<WaltzingAlong> desktop is live
<WaltzingAlong> so alternate amd64
<TreeStump> thanks
<mahdi> test
<WaltzingAlong> fail
<mahdi> :-(
<bwayne> Hi.  I filed a bug against a package and the developers have posted a 'debdiff' for me to test.  But how to I apply a debdiff?
<shadowhywind> hay all, i closed down the power meter that sits in the systray, And i can't figure out how to reopen it any ideas?
<Minnozz> Hi, when I start an SSH session to my webhoster, it takes a long time before the password promt shows up (about 15 seconds). On my friend's system, it shows up immediately. What could cause this?
<HighHo> shadowhywind: I think its an applet, right click the me menu panel (empty space) and select add aplet
<HighHo> *add applet to panel
<kaminix> What's a good graphical/ncurses based FTP-tool?
<shadowhywind> ok thanks
<Jucato> kaminix: Konqueror?
<HighHo> kaminix: I use FileZilla for ftp
<kaminix> Jucato: But Konq doesn't support resuming/splitscreening, right?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just upgraded kubuntu to 7.10.
<kaminix> HighHo: Isn't that a Windows prog?
<Jucato> kaminix: split screening yes. resuming, when uploading to an ftp server?
<HighHo> Both linux and Windows
<WaltzingAlong> but gui in both cases
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, now knetworkmanager doesn't find any of my network cards (wireless and wired). both were recognized by 7.04.  How can I fix this?
<WaltzingAlong> gundam_rx78nt1: remove all 'eth' referencs in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> kaminix: you can split Konqueror's screen as much as you want.. the only limit is your screen space and sanity :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, WaltzAlong.
<gundam_rx78nt1> That is problem number one.
<Jucato> kaminix: right-click on the Konqueror status bar and you'll see the split screen options
<Jucato> brb...
<gundam_rx78nt1> How do I get the nvidia drivers installed?
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | gundam_rx78nt1
<ubotu> gundam_rx78nt1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> gundam_rx78nt1: with 7.10 do so through the restricted manager
<kaminix> Jucato: But does it support download resume? I think it just asks me to overwrite files with the same filename.
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: kget integrates well with konqueror
<emilsedgh> kalorin: konqueror supports spliting screens
<ubuntu> hi all
<emilsedgh> kalorin: both vertical and horizontal splits, and even you could have hundreds of splits
<Fyl0n> Hi guys! :)
<Fyl0n> I'm looking for good mouse support for the Logitech G7..
<Fyl0n> Does kubuntu support the G7 completly?
<Credendo> Hello
<Credendo> I've somehow managed to kill my kubuntu install
<time2die> can I download drivers for Ati Radeon 2600PRO?
<kaminix> WaltzingAlong: Does KGet support password protected FTPs?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: you're talking to the wrong k*
<WaltzingAlong> !info kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: anything konqueror can do
<Jucato> kaminix: yes I believe kget does.
<Credendo> My kubuntu gets as far as the splash screen and and dies
<Credendo> its saying that the X-serv isn't running
<Credendo> I'm currently running off the live CD
<Jucato> actually of all of KDE, through the ftp:/ and sftp:/ kioslaves support password protected ftps
<Credendo> I think I need to reinstall X from scrath, I just need to know how to go about that from a command line
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<wathek> it's makes me mad !!!!
<wathek> I've a shared printer and I couldn't add it in my Kubuntu
<jpatrick> wathek: have you installed samba?
<jpatrick> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wathek> I've specified this http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/Canon_iP1000_USB_1 and it tells me
<wathek> need a password and a username !
<Credendo> Will that actually re-install? because I suspect my x is dead
<WaltzingAlong> wathek: shared from where?
<wathek> WaltzingAlong: I've a Debian Server in which is connected the printer
<wathek> I use cups on my Debian Server
<wathek> under the other Clients windows for example I put that address and all work well
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: to reinstall x? or how about reconfigure  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gundam_rx78nt1> WaltzAlong, thanks.
<Credendo> I did reconfigure
<Credendo> It seemed to ake things worse
<Credendo> Where exactly would my boot logs be stored?
<WaltzingAlong> two steps back one leap forward
<WaltzingAlong> /var/log
<Credendo> which file I mean
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: for x check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Credendo> EE listed at the bottom says
<Credendo> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: could select the 'vesa' driver which should always work
<Credendo> in the reconfig?
<Credendo> I should note that the issue is probably of my own design, I had an application in Wine that was asking me to change my desktop color depth
<Credendo> I changed something in the display setting that I can't for the life of me remember what, and after my wife rebooted the system it died at the KDE load
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> .
<ubuntu> >
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> M
<ubuntu> Q
<Credendo> I'll be back after attempting that
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: well which driver did you select in the reconfig?
<Credendo> nv
<HighHo> Credendo: have you tryed running?: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: do you happen to have a backup of a working xorg.conf ?
<Credendo> I did that minus the phigh
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: using phigh only asks high priority questions
<mogardo> hi all someone can give me a french chan?
<WaltzingAlong> !fr | mogardo
<ubotu> mogardo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mogardo> thx
<Credendo> is there any way to get root access to copy and paste files on my file structure from a live CD?
<WaltzingAlong> sudo ? sudo cp src dst ?
<atlfalcons866> how do i install kde4
<bsm> hey, ideas anyone why kmail works when I use one internet connection and does not work after switching the connection to a different one? ( one is university wlan and one is 3G)
<bsm> after restarting kde it works again
<Credendo> Thanks Waltzing I'm gonna try it real quick
<Credendo> I'll be back if it doesn't work :)
<Dragnslcr> atlfalcons866- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<kalorin> bsm, do they share the same ip address range and network stuff?
<kalorin> the two connections I mean
<bsm> kalorin, could be, I would have to check
<bsm> kalorin: does kmail cache something?
<bsm> kalorin, it was good input, i disabled some kde services (caching whatever) and it works now.
<bsm> thanks.
<vzolin> Hello There
<vzolin> I'm having problems installing kubuntu in my notebook
<vzolin> can anyone help me?
<Riddell> vzolin: you need to say what problems
<vzolin> Sure
<vzolin> The livecd boot hangs when loading drivers, or if pass that stage when loading X
<Credendo> Well I tried rreinstating my old xorg.conf
<Credendo> that didn't seem to solve the problem
<Credendo> sudo/etc/init.d/kdm restart froze at a flashing prompt
<Credendo> sudo dpckg-reconfigure -phigh xserv-xorg now gives me an error
<Credendo> Fatal Error inserting battery
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: and the only change was installing something through wine? hard to understand how that would ruin your X
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: possible to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and your corresponding /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | Credendo
<ubotu> Credendo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vzolin> there is documentation on the net about new drivers for my Video Card (nvdia go 6150), but nothing on the notebook
<kaminix> Is there any way to set KMail and KOrganizer to start in minimized-to-tray mode?
<Credendo> Well It's not something I JUST changed in wine
<WaltzingAlong> vzolin: if you just want to install maybe start with the dvd or alternate-cd; otherwise how about safe color/res modes and such
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: other than editing the shortcut in the menu editor to launch minimized to tray? or perhaps a config option in kmail for that
<kaminix> WaltzingAlong: No, including that. :)
<Credendo> my wine started acting up at first, then it stopped displaying the cursur when I tried to configure my wine settings, then when I changed a setting on display
<vzolin> well safe graphics do pass the hardware loading phase, but it dies in X
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: kmail/settings/appearance/system tray
<kaminix> WaltzingAlong: Thanks. :) What about Korganizer? It has the same option perhaps?
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: it could. i do not see that option though with korg
<WaltzingAlong> anizer
 * genii sips a coffee
<kaminix> Isn't there some suffix on the commandline that will do it WaltzingAlong?
<Credendo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42552/
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: could be. i do not know
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: ok and the xorg.conf ?   (btw: (EE) NV(0): Virtual width (2048) is too large for the hardware (max 2032 )
<Credendo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42553/
<JohnFlux> I'm running kubuntu on my laptop, connected to my main kubuntu machine via nomachine, running vmware
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: could comment out busid line
<Jucato> JohnFlux: crazy setup :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: laptop is only 233mhz with 16MB of ram :)  but this way I can run ms word on it :)
<Credendo> where it says "PCI:1:0:0"
<Jucato> hahah :)
<epimeth> hello guys!
<eidolon7k> could anybody tell me some wireless card models that work fine on Ubuntu?
<biovore> eidolon7k: intel
<leo_rockw> hello everyone, i have a question regarding apollon... what player does it use? and how do i change the configuration?
<eidolon7k> bioxore, EVERY Intel card?
<biovore> Intel actauly support there product on linux..
<biovore> I think all there cards work on ubuntu
<leo_rockw> i want to configure apollon's player so it doesn't use xv but gl2. and akode instead of arts...
<biovore> 2200, and 3945ABG
<biovore> work well
<genii> eidolon7k: Perhaps check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<biovore> one that work by ndis are probably ones to say away from..
<mucino> hola buenos dias estoy utilizando por primera vez
<mucino> kubunto
<mucino> alguien podria decirme como habrir el messenger
<mucino> ?????
<leo_rockw> mucino, este canal es en ingles
<leo_rockw> mucino: #kubuntu-es
<Credendo> Well son of a monkey
<Credendo> That worked
<Credendo> thanks WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: great
<Credendo> and now my Wine application is working smoothly
<Credendo> See this is why ubuntu beats windows hands down :)
<Credendo> can you explain what was going wrong so I can avoid the issue later?
<leo_rockw> Credendo: wine is not that good... try running virii in wine, the don't work!
<leo_rockw> they*
<Shao|sama> Question about upstart and inittab: Is upstart actually making inittab obsolete? I don't have /etc/inittab on my system, and the package runit barfed when trying to install because of a missing /etc/inittab
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: how about pastebin the output of lspci
<genii> Shao|sama: you can always just touch the dir and the install should finish
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: busid can be useful when there are more video devices than just one
<Credendo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42557/
<leo_rockw> how do i tell kaboodle to use gl2 instead of xv?
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: otherwise it was just something to try because x should be able to work without specifying the busid. maybe a bug in the bios, maybe with the modules or x;
<Shao|sama> genii: Indeed, I have it installed now, but I was trying to figure out if /etc/inittab is supposed to be non-existant :)
<Credendo> Well it sure cleaned things up for me, and I appreciate the help. I'm clearly gonna have to get the rust out of my linux skills. I haven't done anything with linux since an early redhat
<WaltzingAlong> Shao|sama: i heard that gutsy was shipping without tty1-6, not sure if it is an error or intentional
<hjalle> is there a way to make amarok use a softwaremixer?
<WaltzingAlong> Credendo: and i saw nothing out that stood out in the conf, nothing about a virtual desktop size, and resolutions that the driver could handle, and so on
<WaltzingAlong> hjalle: there is an equalizer already in amork
<WaltzingAlong> amarok*
<genii> Shao|sama: Yes. But many of the specific installers haven't been made compliant yet
<Shao|sama> genii: Ok
<Shao|sama> Nothing to worry about then
<WaltzingAlong> hjalle: is that what you mean? amarok/tools/equalizer
<hjalle> WaltzingAlong: well problem is that te drivers for my hardware is'nt very good (got a amd 690g mobo) and only the sw mixer seems to work well
<hjalle> WaltzingAlong: not really
<hjalle> and only one app at the time seems to be able to use the hw mixer, while i can run plenty of apps with a swmixer
<WaltzingAlong> hjalle: not sure. alsa? !sound ?
<WaltzingAlong> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<leo_rockw> is there any way to change kaboodle's behaviour at all?
<a> WaltzingAlong: yeah i use alsa, but using oss doesnt mage a difference, and everything "works" only if i use the hwmixer the sound dies after a while
<llutz> !info xmms-skins
<ubotu> xmms-skins: Skins for XMMS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (gutsy), package size 909 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<dmq> exit
<kyron> quick question, a friend told me there are some applications not in the official repository for "legal" reasons but that they are really easy to get off another repo...which applications would be off the official cite, as an example; DVD decoders?
<frank23> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jpatrick> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kyron> Fradeve87, thanks ;)
<v3ctor> special thanks to frank23 too
<kyron> jpatrick, thanks too... point is, this is my mother's laptop I am migrating from Gentoo to Kubuntu... I'm a "no frills" guy and...well... that's me, not the rest of the people :P
<jpatrick> kyron: I'm migrating my dad's laptop from xp to kubuntu! :D
<kyron> jpatrick, Wohooo!... good jump..
<jpatrick> !es > jose
<kyron> fun thing is... All I will have to tell my mother is, "that's the upgrade I made while you were gone"...and she'll be happy..
<jpatrick> kyron: yeah, but the last night I... the partitioner wiped out the NFTS partition
<kyron> the only worry I have is remote management...she lives 5000km from me..
<kyron> and gentoo has portage that I am used to...kubuntu...well...it's very graphical...though I saw krfb...
<kyron> jpatrick, O_O.............ouch
<jpatrick> use ssh? I control my siblings computer with that
<kyron> jpatrick, is it enabled by default?
<jpatrick> no worries we backed up everything beforehand
<jpatrick> kyron: nop, but it's as easy as installing "openssh-server"
<kyron> jpatrick, good move
<jpatrick> now, the whole family has kubuntu-run computers >:)
<posingaspopular> nice move jpatrick
<Lynoure> jpatrick: :)
<jpatrick> they didn't have a choice
<posingaspopular> ssh is very useful. one day i'll figure it out myself
<kyron> jpatrick, I run a Gentoo server with LTSP backend... X terms :P
<vbgunz> ever since I've installed Gutsy fresh on release day not once have I had an alert to any new packages... I find this out because I actually run apt-get update regularly. whats up? why no notifications?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: all you need to do is to figure out how to open up port 22 :)
<Jucato> (or forward it...)
<posingaspopular> Jucato: that's devil talk
<kyron> though I am itching to try out the ubuntu/(kubuntu?) version with all the USB/Sound device support
<jpatrick> !ssh > posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> i have to go to school, but i'd rather be hanging out with you
<jpatrick> I know how that feels
<Jucato> posingaspopular: I have it easy. my routher has a web-based UI for port forwarding, so I forward port 22 to my desktop
<Jucato> touter
<Jucato> er.. router
<kyron> jpatrick, the bot is cool...it takes redirrections :P
<jpatrick> kyron: it does several things
<jpatrick> but it doesn't make tea...
<Jucato> ubotu: tell kyron about ubotu
<kyron> Jucato, LOL
<Jucato> (it should PM you...)
<kyron> jpatrick, aw that sucks...though I am certan it could :P
<kyron> Jucato, it did of course
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jucato> good :)
<kyron> jpatrick, use AWK to listen to a specific port/IRC channel as a specific user and trigger a port event if ubotu tells the user to make some tea
<kyron> Gutsy Gibbon CD ready...let's go whipe the mother's laptop :P ...guess the only thing I have to do in her $HOME is to delete all .[configdir] folders and files
<vbgunz> in kopete, can you combin the same contact from several different services into one contact?
<vbgunz> you should, I forgot how and don't see anything to make it easy :/
<kyron> Q all: How to I KILL Katapult to get my Alt-Space back for window menus?
<blanco> ciao
<epimeth> goooood afternoon matees
<kyron> vbgunz, in your dreams ;)
<vbgunz> kyron: not possible you're saying?
<jpatrick> kyron: katapult rocks!! but "killall katapult"
<kyron> vbgunz, kidding...there is a way to group kontacts
<kyron> but it sorta changes every release I saw :P
<epimeth> anybody know how to set up a pptp vpn?
<kyron> epimeth, yeah, m0n0wall :P
<vbgunz> I would think it should be as easy as highlight the same contact, then make one contact :/
<epimeth> !m0n0wall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m0n0wall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> kyron: ?
<kyron> jpatrick, yeah, katapult is kioute...but annoying.. I'd at least bind it to another key...sorta like Win-R
<epimeth> kyron: :-p  I meant in kubuntu!!!
<kyron> epimeth, I'm kidding, it's a free firewall-in-a-boox solution (if you have spare hardware) which does pretty much everything
<kyron> epimeth, hehehe...I'm a [UK]buntu neophite, sorry ;)
<epimeth> kyron: thats quite all right :-)
<epimeth> how about TOR? anybody using it?
<blanco> jnn
<kyron> epimeth, given what I have seen done here, I would suspect there is a really nice interface ;)
<kyron> jpatrick, katapult configurable? (do feel free to shove me to some docs...)
<epimeth> kyron: to what? setting up a vpn?
<jpatrick> kyron: open it up, and press ctrl-c
<kyron> epimeth, yeah
<kyron> jpatrick, OOoooo!
<epimeth> kyron: not according to the docs there aint :-(
<kyron> jpatrick, that doesn't let me configure what "triggers" it and I didn't find the shortcut in kcontrol...
<kyron> epimeth, Go Gentoo then....gneheheheh
<jpatrick> kyron: the shortcuts are in the Katapult menu
<kyron> epimeth, kidding...I'm surprised there ain't a package to do that
<kyron> jpatrick, Oh...global shortcuts...my bad
<vbgunz> kyron: metacontact
<epimeth> kyron: yea... me too. but then again, setting up a VPN server is really something only advanced users should do.
<kyron> vbgunz, in kopete huh... I switched to amsn a while back due to some instability and lack of feature support (video)...might look back
<kyron> epimeth, Oh...you're setting up a _server_?
<vbgunz> kyron: I just switched from Gami to Kopete. Kopete starting to finally feel solid
<vbgunz> /Gami/Gaim/
<epimeth> kyron: yup
<kyron> epimeth, doesn't [ku]buntu have a "sever" version to do that type of thing?
<epimeth> kyron: DNS and DHCP are up and running be-a-u-tifully... SSH was trivial... but I can't get the friggin PPTPd working right
<jpatrick> kyron: it does, you type "server" when you first put in the disk
<epimeth> kyron: yea... its a 'minimal' install command line only system.  (minimal should be read: "small, but still much much bigger than debian :-p")
<epimeth> jpatrick: what up?  long time no "see"
<epimeth> kyron: btw... its spelled "[k]ubuntu" :-)
<kyron> epimeth, note that I run Gentoo (clusters, LTSP servers and all) so I am not much of a reference concerning [uk]buntu stuff unfortunately
<jpatrick> epimeth: not much, looking into some merges
<kyron> i'm trolling here in the hopes of learning a little more to tell my students too (if I ever get to teach the BASH class again next semester :P)
<kyron> epimeth, actuall, it should be (U|Ku)buntu
<epimeth> kyron: what level of education?
<jpatrick> kyron: best way to learn is to smashup everything
<kyron> I'm working myself up to writing my masters at the moment... profiling of communications of parallel genetic multi-objective algorithms...
 * jpatrick is still in secondary eduaction
<kyron> jpatrick, the first thing I tell my students to do is to make mistakes... or they won't learn a thing ;P
<epimeth> kyron: oh! oh! #rm -r /
<jpatrick> epimeth: you missed the -f
<epimeth> kyron: oh! oh! #yes | rm -r /
<epimeth> jpatrick: no i didn't ^
<epimeth> :-p
<Nyle> I upgraded to gusty and it deleteld all my konqueror mouse gestures
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: LaTeX
<Nyle> how can I get em back
<dthacker-work> good local time channel! Using Systems network manager, I am unable to change my default gateway for the onboard wired NIC on my laptop.   How can I make this change?
<Nyle> can anyone else out there upload a premade one, so i don't have to
<Nyle> pleae
<fadey> Hi, everyone. Does anyone know what is EVMS for? Is it safe to delete it?
<dthacker-work> Sorry: I should say this is gutsy.  Fresh load.
<kyron> epimeth, it's rm -Rf /
<kyron> R
<WaltzingAlong> dthacker-work: through knetworkmanager?
<LjL> kyron: not really, -r or -R doesn't make a difference
<epimeth> kyron:  -r, -R, --recursive   remove directories and their contents recursively
<epimeth> nya nya
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, yes Latex...but why tell me?
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: to mention it had you not heard it (mentioned working on a masters)
<kyron> epimeth, ok...so i'm an oldy
<epimeth> fadey: ever heard the phrase "If it aint broke, don't fix it"?  seriously tho, I don't know....
<Tamin> Hey. This is a long one, so bear with me, please :) I'm running 6.06, and am having... issues with my USB wireless adapter.
<dthacker-work> WaltzingAlong: Is KNetworkmanager the cute but worthless icon in the system tray?
<Tamin> According to /var/run/messages, NETDEV WATCHDOG began having issues with it transmitting; about three days ago it got fed up and reported an EPROTO; hardware, connectivity, or firmware issue. When I remove it and plug it back in, it comes back with zd1211: usb_control_msg 1 fail: FFFFFFE0 (which, according to my understanding of my LDD book, is a contradiction), and zd1211_Download_IncludeFile failed. I do not suspect the device,
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, LOL...yeah...the insult is that my U prones Word for writing up theses
<epimeth> kyron: thats okay, I'm slowly but surely pludding along and becoming an oldy myself
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: exactly
<Tamin> lsusb: reports that there IS a device attached with the proper name
<Tamin> lshw: reports that, while there is a device attached, it's UNCLAIMED
<Tamin> lsmod: reports that module zd1211 is attached
<Tamin> ifconfig wlan *ip*: reports that it can't find the device
<Tamin> Everything I can see tells me it *should* be working, but ... it's not. What have I missed?
<kyron> epimeth, got kids
<WaltzingAlong> dthacker-work: right. delete any reference to eth devices in /etc/network/interfaces , make knetworkmanager live again! or, how were you attempting to set the default gateway?
<epimeth> kyron: no wifey yet...
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: waaait... shouldn't he leave "auto eth0/1/X" ?
<ubuntu> .
<kyron> epimeth, hehe...got a 5year GF and a 2m/old baby....but 28...so not too old
<dthacker-work> WaltzingAlong: I had everything set up for my home network.  I am now attempting to change eth0 (the hardwired NIC) over to my desktop address and create a work profile.   I
<epimeth> congratulations then!
<jpatrick> kyron: ask your students if they're interested in becoming devs :P
<dthacker-work> WaltzingAlong: I am using Systems==> Network Manager
<kyron> jpatrick, LOL...my students are forced to take the BASH course and 96% of em HATE this class :P
<epimeth> dthacker-work: you want to create a mapping or just override your previous eth0 settings?
 * jpatrick prefers python + ruby for scripting
<dthacker-work> epimeth: mapping?
<hydrogen> I wouldn't be proud if 96% of my students did not like a class I taught..
<hydrogen> but hey, that sjust me!
<epimeth> dthacker-work: you can set up a single ethernet card to work on multiple addresses/netmasks/gateways
<epimeth> dthacker-work: man interfaces
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, concerning Latex, yeah, I don't like the fluff, only the content, hence me being under Gentoo generally and typing under latex (so...I like to fsck around for hours learning how to place a png in a document...and not re-learn how to do it or see my doc change format years later because the processor decided the format changed because of a font change :P)
<epimeth> dthacker-work: you basically create 2 adapters from the same one... say "eth0-home" and "et0-work"
<kyron> hydrogen, you mean you
<dthacker-work> epimeth: what is the difference between mappings and profiles?
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: exactly. it was well worth the effort i thought
<kyron> as I was saying (be damned non-standard keyboard): you mean they don't like your class at a higher percentage)
<epimeth> dthacker-work: what are profiles?
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, ;)
<dthacker-work> epimeth: see the 4th tab in System Setting--> Network Settings
<Tamin> Anyone have experience with lshw showing a usb wireless adapter as UNCLAIMED?
<the-tomic> a little help please -> is it possible to install kubuntu without affecting your win xp installation?
<WaltzingAlong> the-tomic: dual booting and the like? sure.
<the-tomic> but without formating my computer?
<WaltzingAlong> the-tomic: yes. resizing partitions as necessary if you want to install; or could run the live/desktop cd to play around with it
<epimeth> dthacker-work: never used network settings in system settings... don't know what it does / how it works
<epimeth> dthacker-work: but it seems like it saves the configuration.  so you can load different profiles manually whenever you move from place to place.  mappings work all the time no matter where you are
<the-tomic> i'm using it live from a dvd now, but in case i want to install it - resize partitions and install kubuntu... ok, so it's possible
<dthacker-work> epimeth: ok, I'll take a look at that.  Thank you for your assistance.
<WaltzingAlong> the-tomic: yeah and the installer can walk you through it
<the-tomic> thx
<dthacker-work> epimeth: for now I'll use CLI to set default gateway.
<epimeth> dthacker-work: no worries.  $man interfaces ... the file is located in /etc/network/interfaces... you reload by $sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<epimeth> dthacker-work: meanwhile, KNetworkManager *should* pick up on any changes once you restart the networking service
<dthacker-work> epimeth: ok, I'll give it a go.  Thanks
<epimeth> dthacker-work: if not, you can restart the computer and it will pick up on any changes then...
<epimeth> dthacker-work: no worries :-)
<gil> holaç
<poison--> mornin
<poison--> anyone havin issues with dvd playback?
<ubunturos> is there #kubuntu-1
<Lynoure> poison--: What kind of issues are you having?
<dthacker-work> poison: no, works great, what's your problem
<poison--> display corruption
<Jucato> ubunturos: no.
<Jucato> at least not yet
<poison--> hey jucato
<Jucato> hi poison--
<poison--> im using an onboard machine
<ubunturos> Jucato: um, ok
<gil> somebody  know a irc channel in spanish?
<poison--> with sis vga
<poison--> !es
<ubunturos> !sp
<llutz> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<poison--> lmao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> poison--: which one? (SiS 6230 ?)
<poison--> <dthacker-work, i1ve installed kubuntu restricted formats, ffmpeg.. but nothin
<poison--> lemme see
<poison--> SIS 761
<ubunturos> umm, ok
<poison--> if i reduce the screen size to tiny, it works
<poison--> i can see image
<poison--> but if i raize it, i get corrupted image
<HenriqueGogo> please, I want a help: how I install files in my Plam by GNOME-PILOT? (I can syncronize my to do list and address.. but I dont know how I install *.prc or *.pdb br GNOME-PILOT)... please, some help!
<poison--> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<HenriqueGogo> poison--: sorry my mistake
<HenriqueGogo> poison--: do you know?
<Tamin> Anyone know why my usb wireless adapter is listed in lshw as unclaimed?
<Kr4t05> Gar... KDE and Compiz make conky cry. :<
<Tamin> it seems to be a rather... unique problem
<dthacker-work> poison--: sorry, I'm not sure how to debug that.  It's sounds like you've done all the things I would have to fix it.
<poison--> i didnt, i dont have a palm, but try to read that url, maybe has some help
<HenriqueGogo> poison--: I was read this url, but doesnt work
<poison--> :(
<kaminix> Hmm... although it was interruptet, a download I have in KTorrent still says it has not been resumed. How do I resume it?
<kaminix> Delay + resume only shows Login was ok.
<Pergunta> what best ubuntu or kubuntu?
<tackat> kubuntu ;-)
<CharlieKane> can someone tell me how to get compiz fusion to work with kubuntu ?
<Pergunta> and why?
<CharlieKane> without crashing stuff and losing my window decorations
<Tamin> Can anyone spare a bit to help me troubleshoot my usb wireless adapter?
<tackat> Pergunta: try it and find out for yourself why Kubuntu is the better choice for you :-)
<Pergunta> i use kubuntu and ubuntu both
<metacon> I have no alsa config files they never instaled when i instald festy can some one direct me to a bug report or tell me where to put new config files and where to get them? please^_^
<Pergunta> and then
<tackat> Pergunta: Actually it's hard to say what is better in general because it's a personal preference. And given that people have different tastes and habits ...
<Pergunta> i delete ubuntu
<dennisv> because kde is superior to gnome, that's why
<CharlieKane> Im giving up and uninstalling compiz
<genii> Pergunta: Since underneath bot ubuntu and kubuntu is the same core, it just comes to which gui interface you prefer most.
<genii> *both
<Exilant> I'm trying to run kubuntu in qemu (i want to tweak the cd a little), but i only get a busyBox shell, no error messages
<Pergunta> someone talk hebrew?
<CharlieKane> Can't get any help and it looks like compiz fusion is unresonably biased toward gnome
<Exilant> anyone did that, or knows when kubuntu starts busybox?
<Pergunta> kk
<WaltzingAlong> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !he
<ubotu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<poison--> <dthacker-work, ubunturos, fixed it. just went to kaffeine xine engine settings and changed engine to opengl.. workin nice now
<CharlieKane> done... its gone now
<genii> Exilant: If this is the alternate install CD, there are 4 consoles normally, 1st shows progress, 2 &3 are busybox and 4 is error/stdout
<Exilant> it's not, the normal cd
<Exilant> that should boot to kde
<WaltzingAlong> Exilant: when it can detect the video
<Exilant> and in fact did so when i installed it :)
<Exilant> hm, good point
<CharlieKane> Anyone using KDE4 Beta 3 atm ?
<WaltzingAlong> CharlieKane: sure
<CharlieKane> How are you finding it ?
<WaltzingAlong> well
<CharlieKane> cool
<WaltzingAlong> looking forward to its 4.1 release!
<CharlieKane> Why 4.1 exactly ?
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<rafael_> tem canal kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> of course i will put 4.0 on in december (already on now in beta3) but maybe things are refined better in 4.1?
<WaltzingAlong> !it | rafael_
<ubotu> rafael_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rafael_> is an kubuntu chanel in portuguese?
<Dr_Willis> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<rafael_> thanks
<genii> pt=portugal
<genii> pr=peru es=spain
<WaltzingAlong> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<WaltzingAlong> well no need for abbrv then ;)
<genii> WaltzingAlong: :)
<Exilant> ah, seems to be a bug in qemu
<gil> en español?
<rafael_> anybody know how can I rip dvd with k3b, i have the trancode but i cant rip in k3b
<WaltzingAlong> !es | gil
<ubotu> gil: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Exilant> also, kqemu seems not to work at all
<WaltzingAlong> rafael_: what do you want at the end? mpeg4 (avi or the like) or a video-dvd copy?
<gil> gracias
<WaltzingAlong> !k9copy | rafael_
<ubotu> rafael_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Tamin> what, if anything, can I do about 'nonzero read bulk status received: -EPROTO"
<tuxwulf> Am I visible ?
<Tamin> Well, I can read you...
<Tamin> but, at this point, I'm not sure *I'm* getting through
 * The_Machine sees Tamin 
 * Tamin is slightly cheered
<The_Machine> er, tuxwulf even
<Dr_Willis> huh?
<Dr_Willis> :-)
<tuxwulf> Ah
<tuxwulf> Thanks
<tuxwulf> Machine: thanks
<kenkku> hi, what might be the problem if I have to enable "pre-released updates" in adept to be able to do a full version upgrade?
<kenkku> I'm guessing language files
<EmergeTW> Anyone have an idea why Netbeans 5.5-0.59 is showing up in my Adept instead of 5.5.1? I did a fetch updates
<lg188> hello
<lg188> somebody knows how to coneect other servers ?
<kyron> Awwwww... I I just installed 7.10 on and the menus are ...wrong: All entries are preceded by _:Entry...blah blah blah
<kenkku> lg188: what kind of servers?
<Tamin> Hmm... I must be missing something. lsusb claims that my wireless adapter is being seen by the system, and lsmod claims the correct module is loaded; lshw, however, says that the device is "unclaimed", following a EPROTO error; Said device works on the Windows machine. Is there a way to force Kubuntu to 'claim' the device?
<lg188> webnet
<petesejt> Pls some1 help. I have gutsy, and like to compile smthing. I got the error message "C compiler cannot create executables" bcoz no gcc etc installed. Trying "sudo apt-get install gcc..." or via adept it asks for gutsy cd again and again but the disk IN  the drive. :-S
<Gulars> I'm having some issues with knetworkmanager. for instance, if I boot the computer disconnected eth0 wont show up in the interfaces list. This also happends, when having been connected to a wlan, and then moving the laptop out of coverage and connecting to a wired network. /etc/interfaces is empty (other than lo) and /etc/init.d/networking restart does nothing
<WaltzingAlong> petesejt: i may suggest to comment out the cd repository, then install from the internet repositories
<Tamin> or, perhaps more interestingly, if anyone is currently running a zd1211-based usb adapter: could I see the output of lsmod ?
<npurciful> hello does anyone here use lvm, and know how to get gusty alternate install partitioner see pv & lv ?
<petesejt> Waltzing: thx I give it a try.
<Gulars> petesejt, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tsactuo> .
<lg188> someone ca help me conecting to webnet ?
<lg188> can*
<kenkku> lg188: what is webnet?
<lg188> a server
<Tamin> Anyone?
<kyron> Everyone? ...there a FAQ about menu entries being all screwy?
<lg188> hwo geting wine on a kubuntu ?
<tsb_> How do you change the height of the "external taskpar" panel?
<kenkku> lg188: what kind of a server is webnet?
<lg188> i got it from chatzilla
<sparrw> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kenkku> lg188: it's an IRC server?
<pavel_> can anyone help me with upgrading kubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<petesejt> Waltzing: thank you, removing the CD from repos solved the problem. :)
<lg188> yes
<lg188> kenkku:yes
<pavel_> after i go to adept_manager and tell him to Full Upgrade and Apply changes, it downloads everything, and then it says smthing like 'Cannot install ... some packages might have been broken or they might broke some other packages'
<kenkku> lg188: do you know the address of the server?
<WaltzingAlong> pavel_: run from konsole or a vterminal  sudo aptitude -f install && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y dist-upgrade
<lg188> kenkku:not presicly
<WaltzingAlong> pavel_: welcome
 * lg188 looking at windows pc
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: install the package 'wine' through adept manager or sudo aptitude install wine
<lg188> kenkku: irc.webnet.info
<kenkku> lg188: well, then connect to it
<kyron> WoW...There any known bugs for 7.10, I just installed it on an ACER laptop, performed some upgrades as per the package manager and now, menus are all screwed with _: Entries ... and the keyboard doesn't work O_o...
<lg188> kenkku: ''sudo aptitude install wine'' dont work
<kyron> anyone has suggestions?...install from another source?
<kenkku> lg188: what does it say?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: need to add a repository that carries wine
<WaltzingAlong> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ubuntu> hello
<lg188> wwomthing with archives wrong
<lg188> something*
<lg188> damaged filles
<lg188> file's*
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude install wine
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: kmenu items? open kcontrol to configure the menu item in the panels section. click 'name only' under menu item format
<lg188> same damagd file's
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: which files?
<pointwood> how do I clear any manual configuration I've done with knetworkmanager?
<lg188> wine: Vereisten: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) dat een virtueel pakket is.
<lg188>         Vereisten: libasound2 (> 1.0.14) maar 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is geïnstalleerd.
<lg188>         Vereisten: libc6 (>= 2.6-1) maar 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is geïnstalleerd.
<lg188>         Vereisten: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.4.0) maar 2.1.6-5.2ubuntu8 is geïnstalleerd.
<lg188>         Vereisten: libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.4.0) maar 2.1.6-5.2ubuntu8 is geïnstalleerd.
<lg188>         Vereisten: liblcms1 (>= 1.15-1) maar 1.13-1 is geïnstalleerd.
<lg188>         Vereisten: libxml2 (>= 2.6.29) maar 2.6.24.dfsg-1ubuntu1 is geïnstalleerd.
<lg188>         Vereisten: libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.20) maar 1.1.15-1ubuntu1 is geïnstalleerd.
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, very funny...I don't feel like editing ALL the menu entries
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, also, my keyboard doesn't work anymore..
<lg188> geïnstaleerd means instaled
<kyron> ...quite some bugs
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, and both package links don't work if I click on them O_o
<chronos> is there a way to disable shift backspace from restarting x after instaling compiz?
<lg188> The following parcels have not-fulldone dependences:
<lg188> The following parcels do not have satisfied dependences:
<lg188> 0utf8
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: are you on the livecd? are you running out of space (which means running low on ram for the livecd to use)
<lg188> no i have isntald kubuntu full on my pc
<lg188> not running livecd
<kyron> ...uhm...so I am the only one experiencing problems of this sort?...no keyboard + weird menus (I suspect an upgrade that failed...)
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: or check your /etc/apt/sources.list file to make sure you have all feisty or all gutsy and not combinations of both
<kyron> should I re-install completely?...this sounds too windows-ish
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: no others have the weird menus
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: kmenu items? open kcontrol to configure the menu item in the panels section. click 'name only' under menu item format
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, ...hmm...I'll try that...but that won't give me my keyboard back I suspect...
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: wat looking for ?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: you could pastebin your sources.list for inspection by those of us here to help
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: otherwise, looking to make sure feisty appears nowhere (if you are running gutsy)
<lg188> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<lg188> #deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<lg188> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<lg188> #deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<lg188> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<lg188> ## distribution.
<lg188> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: oh so you are on dapper
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: yes do not paste so many lines into the channel
<lg188> oke i wil do not doi,gn it again
<WaltzingAlong> :p pastebin it,
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lg188> and what doing it wit that ?
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42586/
<tresko22> Hi! Anyone knows what this means? Oct 16 10:44:13 localhost java: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "bluetack5.snowmanuk.net.nyud.net IN A", got type "39" -> from auth.log
<dennister> hey channel, i'm having a bit of a prob with my partitions: awhile back my vfat parts just stopped being writable for no apparent reason, and now dolphin is reporting on exit that it can't save bookmarks: "Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive."
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, sorry if it's obvious but which icon will get me to the menu config in kcontrol...
<dennister> thing is, no partitions are full (i've checked) although one partition is reported as full by winblows (it's not full)
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: well in kcontrol, type menu in the search, one result is panel
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, the keyboard doesn't work anymore!
<kyron> that is my second (well...first now) problem!
<dennister> anyone know what's going on with this inaccurate reporting?
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: or because of wrong permissions on the file. sudo chown dennister:dennister /home/dennister -R
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: but to start just check the file in question
<WaltzingAlong> kyron: :D alright otherwise right mouse click on kmenu, panel menu/configure panel
<epimeth> does anybody use TOR, and if so do you know if I should install the feisty version seeing as the only gutsy version they have is experimental?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42586/
<kyron> WaltzingAlong, ah ok...will try that...if the laptop ever reboots O_o... quite unstable, I'm totally surprised!
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: k, u were correct...changed perms
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42586/
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: thanks http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42587/
<dennister> now about the inaccurate reporting...and why parts that were writable changling all of asudden to ro status...anyone know what's going on?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:and whta to do with it ?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: make that be the new file . with the gui, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: or see in yours, most of the lines are commented out (# appears at the front)
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: on gutsy? perhaps see kmenu/system settings/advanced/disks and partitions
<WaltzingAlong> filesystems*
<frojnd> How can I disable alt + left mouse ??  When  I do this I move entire window, no mather where I click. If I press alt + left click I move window. WHere can I disable this. It's annying when u use inkscape...
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: yes, i'm on gutsy now, but quite frankly this was happening before the upgrade from feisty, too
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: i ca'nt save it ?
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: kmenu/system settings/keyboard and mouse/keyboard shortcuts
<kyron> Grrr...as soon as I attempt to launch the Adept_installer, I loose keyboard functionnality...
<kyron> quite screwy
<dennister> and i've checked fstab, too, sda's vfat partitions were still on 'rw', just as they always had been since installation
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: need to open it with kdesu               alt+f2    then type            kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, hm... no alt + left click
<frojnd> :s
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: now i save dit and what now ?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: now i save dit and what now ?
<dennister> well, i've changed the owner anyway...gotta go...later
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f install
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: or you can use adept again, whichever you like
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, this is really sux... When I alt and left click and drag... windows moves.... is there anywhere else to check for shorcuts ?
<lg188> agaibn a error
<lg188> again*
<lg188> now he is going
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: could it be that that the wrong keyboard layout is in use by X?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: alright
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, hm... I don't think so every nuber, character is correct..
<kyron> ok...so...kubuntu 7.10 is damaged in some sequence... I installed, opened adept to perform recommended upgrades, added proprietary drivers (modem and wifi) and now system has screwed menus and I loose the keyboard as soon as I attempt to launch adept_updater without ever getting a pop-up
<lg188> some large list
<lg188> but what to do now ?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: it is probably asking you if it is ok to install the packages needed so wine can work
<krobbins> can i get freespire help here?
<lg188> nothign askin to me :s
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: never noticed that before but otherwise i do not know where to remove it
<kyron> Geez...really takes a Gentoo Guy to screw up a Kubuntu install O_o!
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: otherwise in window behavior
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: ah ha, i see it; system settings/window behavior/window actions/inner window,titlebar and frame   modifier key + left button
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: a list apear but ther is nothing to shoose or to do it is just a new cmnd line
 * lg188 feeling bored about siting befor pc and doing nothing only siting borin befor pc
 * lg188 feeling bored about siting befor pc and doing nothing only siting boring befor pc*
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: ok so maybe you have wine installed then. try   wine --version
<debian> hello
<mikrop> hello
<WaltzingAlong> olleh
<rysiek|pl> leho!
<debian> how can i save in the newest nano? or run kate as sudo?
<rysiek|pl> debian: kdesu kate
<eagles0513875> i was playing around with my wifi and for some reason now on knetwork manager its not displaying my wireless card
<Dr_Willis> sudo kate normally works for me also.
<Dr_Willis> or checkout 'sux' :)
<eagles0513875> same with me as well
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: bash: wine: command not found
<rysiek|pl> Dr_Willis: yeah, but it's better to use kdesu for graphical apps
<debian> I know knetworkmanager runs into manual and wont come out?
<eagles0513875> debian: how do i fix that or are there any other network managers
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: sudo aptitude install wine
<debian> eagles: it is a file
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_Willis: :( kdesu kate or kdesudo kate
<Dr_Willis> Gnome and kde both fight over the proper name for the darn sudo tool :)
<WaltzingAlong> debian: nano   ctrl+o to save
<Dr_Willis> i can never rember which one it is
<iecsam> WaltzingALong: have u used mixxx??
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_Willis: sudo is sudo but should not be used to launch gui apps
<Dr_Willis> which is why i use  'sux'
<Dr_Willis> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<WaltzingAlong> gksu with gnome and kdesu/kdesudo with kde
<debian> eagles: two ways, go to system setting or control panel, the network and disable wireless
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: i think its ready butt wher to find the folder ?
<KingJere> WaltzingAlong: sorry to interupt, every guide I see on line uses apt-get. you say aptitude. I use aptitude. Is there any disadvantage to aptitude?
<debian> or editing a file
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: then you should be able to start it with the command 'wine'
<TimS> Dr_Willis: Would you mind walking me through installing something from source? Before now i have been having problems, I think I am lacking things needed, but I have build essentials
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: nope
<debian> eagles: did that do it?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: somthing comming of is not a programe
<TimS> !buildfromsource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildfromsource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !building
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about building - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<WaltzingAlong> KingJere: i prefer it and it gives a console based front end (sudo aptitude); it was more interesting a bit earlier because apt-get would not recall which packages i installed vs which were installed only to satisfy dependencies (and could therefore be removed when the package i installed was removed and no others were using the packages); also with aptitude i can search (aptitude search) or install (aptitude install) whereas with
<WaltzingAlong> apt-get i can install but would need the to use apt-cache search to search
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: looks bad
<KingJere> WaltzingAlong: So in your mind theres really no disadvantage?
<WaltzingAlong> KingJere: i have seen one argument against aptitude in that it grabs recommended packages instead of just dependencies as well (though i have not done anything to follow up on that)
<WaltzingAlong> KingJere: and i have it configured to clear obsolete packages after an update
<KingJere> WaltzingAlong: Thanks
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: lnothign starting only erro mssg
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: how so?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: nothing is starting only error message
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: which program did you want to run with wine? what happened with   sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine  ?
<atlfalcons866> how do install dolphin kde4 version
<mikrop> sudo apt-get install dolphin
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:This solution accept? [ Y/n/q /?
<iecsam> WaltzingAlong: hav u used Songbird
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: follow the kde4beta3 install guide on kubuntu.org   then when you get that, you can launch the apps via their full path /usr/lib/kde4/bin/dolphin  for example
<WaltzingAlong> iecsam: i have
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: Y
<atlfalcons866> will installing kde4 break my installtion
<WaltzingAlong> iecsam: have it installed on an ms windows machine until amarok is available on ms windows
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:Do you want go further? [ Y/n /?
<Dr_Willis> I like songbird :) i like it even better now that i learned how to make it load up normal firefox extensions..  Like adblock
<carwash^> i have huge problems with kde4. plasma runs at 100% cpu usage all the time
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: you can install kde4 along side kde3.5.8 and kubuntu
<iecsam> it doesn't play any songs on my kubuntu WaltzingALong
<iecsam> do u know why it is?
<WaltzingAlong> iecsam: perhaps ask generally or ask Dr_Willis as it seems Dr_Willis has it working
<atlfalcons866> like installing gnome
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: right
<atlfalcons866> and running that as a seperate session
<Dr_Willis> It may need the various codecs.
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: you could run an entire session of it or just some apps from it
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_Willis> that package should get most of the codecs and things for you
<atlfalcons866> nothing bad will happen
<atlfalcons866> ?
<eagles0513875> what other network managers r there
<W8TAH> ive a comptuer that when ever i try to do the adept update it tells me that it cant cuz it will break other packages -- how do i resolve this?
<eagles0513875> !aptfix |w8tah
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: which packages?
<ubotu> w8tah: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<W8TAH> WaltzingAlong: it doesnt say
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: updates to certain versions are not available because they leave the system in a broken state as dependencies are not available in the repositories?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:Do you want go further? [ Y/n /?
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: the version upgrade from feisty to gutsy or just a normal one
<W8TAH> eagles0513875: the database does not appear to be locked -- i can install other packages through synaptic or command line
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: Y
<W8TAH> just a normal one
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:it is done but
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:inothing works
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: wine --version
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:bash: wine: command not found
<W8TAH> WaltzingAlong: if the updates are not available, why are they listed in adept and why am i notified that i have to install them?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: you can also follow the instructions at http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:kk
<atlfalcons866> how many files does kde4 have
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: the update to firefox may be available in the repos but it requires an update to something else and that updated something else is not available
<TimS> Why does Kubuntu not have any of the KDE packages like Core installed?
<atlfalcons866> i only have 100k inodes left
<W8TAH> ok - -so basically my system is hozed?
<TimS> Also, Is KDE-devel needed to make and compile programs
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: kde (all of kde), kde-core, kubuntu-desktop, oh and another one
<atlfalcons866> TimS: yes
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: not necessarily. run sudo apt-get -f install (or sudo aptitude -f install) from konsole
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:but i dont understand a .... of it
<W8TAH> ok - thanks
<atlfalcons866> TimS: you will also need to install build-essential to make and make install
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: you are using dapper so scroll to the section about dapper
<WaltzingAlong> lg188:  then in konsole type (paste)    wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: (should show OK) and in konsole   wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:acces denied
<eagles0513875> lg188: make sure u put sudo before it
<lg188> 'sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list'
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: sorry, yes                    sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<atlfalcons866> is anyone using KDE4 right now?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:? what doing r expating
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: I am compiling a program and it has told me su -c "make install", but the su authentification always fails. Is this my normal password?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:? what doing or exepting ?
<cristian> I wana install theme Mac for kubuntu 7.10
<hydrogen> TimS: use sudo
<hydrogen> sudo make install
<TimS> Okay
<cristian> where I found it?
<WaltzingAlong> cristian: there are many guides that can walk you through that. ask google
<TimS> Awesome :D
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: ? do you have just the prompt $ again? try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine          again
<atlfalcons866> do how do i run kde4 i installed it and i dont see it as a session
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: no su turns into superuser but is disabled by default in ubuntu
<cristian> #join kubuntuchile
<cristian> #join /kubuntuchile
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: the instructions show you how. you need to make a session of it
<TimS> Okay, So I did make install, how can I test to see if the package was correctly installed?
<Dr_Willis> run it?
<atlfalcons866> i dont get this
<atlfalcons866> o run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the four export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4.
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php especially the 4 export lines, the startkde file, and the copying/editing of the session file
<TimS> Dr_Willis: I installed a kicker applet but it never showed up
<atlfalcons866> what does it mean at the top
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: right so open the file /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde      then at the top (top of the file/first lines) put those 4 export lines
<atlfalcons866> ok
<Dr_Willis> TimS you may need to restart KDE, or its possible it dident install to the proper place. I recall having to use the prefix option with some kde sources
<atlfalcons866> but 1st i have to put those commands into the konsole
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: no.
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: those lines set some environment variables
<atlfalcons866> how do i copy those i cant copy stuff into /
<TimS> Dr_Willis: I used the prefix option as described in the README
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: make them be the first 4 lines of the startkde  file
<Dr_Willis> atlfalcons866  you will need to use sudo to alter system files
<Dr_Willis> or the kde equilivent
<atlfalcons866> like kdesu
<atlfalcons866> kdesu konqoruer?
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: in konsole? sudo cp /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: or yes you could do that
<Dr_Willis> its well worth learning how to do rooty things from the shell. :)
<Dr_Willis> or use mc. :) heh.
<TimS> Dr_Willis: Also whereis kima returns nothing
<TimS> I am now confused :D
<Dr_Willis> TimS a panel applet is not in the normal PATH
<atlfalcons866> i get cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop': No such file or directory
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: still installing or already installed?
<atlfalcons866> already installed
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: on gutsy or feisty?
<atlfalcons866> gutsy
<atlfalcons866> oh i didnt have kdebase-workspace
<atlfalcons866> installed
<WaltzingAlong> need that
<atlfalcons866> installing right now
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 final be in gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: backported to gutsy? through kubuntu.org repos? i would think so
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:kk
<atlfalcons866> backported from Hardy?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: still no wine?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:nope
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:doeing   sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: well it is there now, ;) in beta3 fashion so yeah i would think final would make its way there too
<atlfalcons866> ok
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: ok and after that you see OK ?
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be included in kubuntu 8.04 or will it have to downloaded sepratly
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:still bussy with it
<lg188> getting some food
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: i do not think it will be in 8.04 as 8.04 is the next LTS release but will be available for 8.04
<TimS> X just restarted itself
<atlfalcons866> ok
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:nope no ok :(
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: its getting anoying that wine thing butt i  need it
<WaltzingAlong> lg188:  :D
<Solifugus> big problem--ssh on my kubuntu seems to stall after a while into copying files off..  meaning, i cannot backup my compter.
<Solifugus> ssh is somehow broken
<eagles0513875> lg188: go to www.winehq.com
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: you can download the deb directly
<eagles0513875> lg188: whats annoying u
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: that is so long  befor i get wine
<Solifugus> I've tried sshing to three different machines and its definitely my kubuntu laptop that has the issue.. kubuntu ssh is broken.
<cyboreal> I can't print from any Java applications using either /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java or /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java or /usr/bin/gij-4.2. What gives?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: deb ?
<cyboreal> I'm using Kubuntu 7.10
<eagles0513875> lg188: the debian pkg
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.47~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<Mike____> hello all
<lg188> hi mike
<Mike____> i have a question... does kubuntu 7.10 have stfs write support?
<Mike____> ntfs*
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: ty
<jermain> hi everyone
<WaltzingAlong> Mike____: yes
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: what to do with it ?
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs-3g | Mike____
<ubotu> Mike____: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cyboreal> Solifugus, are you using fish:// from Konqueror or scp from the command line?
<Mike____> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: save it. then install it
<Mike____> i'll update my kubuntu right now :D
<Mike____> bye bye
<jermain> I said "Hi"! Acknowledge my greetings with an appropriate response! Grrr..
<jermain> :)
<WaltzingAlong> jermain: !seen everyone
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: error
<jermain> :)
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: error during the save?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: saving .... kk
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: opening
<lg188> during openning
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: opening with what?
<lg188> that file was auto
<jermain> is it possible to use unix to tell Kate to open a .txt?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: ok open konsole. type       wget -c http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.47~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<cyboreal> jermain, right click, choose Open With...
<WaltzingAlong> jermain: unix?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: downloading
<jermain> bash
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: when it finishes, in the same konsole type    sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.47~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<WaltzingAlong> jermain: you can have kde associate the type like cyboreal mentioned
<tehk> Any suggestions for a SIP client
<jermain> oh thats not what i want, i want to do it from konsole
<Solifugus> cyboreal: both.. it fails on both.. well.. i tried both to one server.. and only fish to the other two servers.
<cyboreal> jermain: kate /path/to/file.txt
<atlfalcons866> i dont see kde4 in the session select
<jermain> :P ty ^^
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: downloading
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: in konsole
 * jermain hands cyboreal chocolate chip cookie
<cyboreal> lol
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: alright so you copied the file which before gave the issue? then you edit the kde4.desktop, as mentioned in the instructions, changing the one entry from KDE to KDE4
<cyboreal> Solifugus, how much data are you copying?
<cyboreal> large files?
 * lg188 try to steel chocolate chip cookie
<atlfalcons866>  edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4
<Solifugus> cyboreal: trying to copy off a about 160GB so I can install the new kubuntu
<atlfalcons866> i did that\
<atlfalcons866> i named it to KDE 4 is it suppose to be KDE 4.desktop
 * jermain sends domokun at lg188
<atlfalcons866> am i suppose to restart my computer
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: kk i did evrything
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: should not need to restart the computer
<Solifugus> cyboreal: also.. large files do copy ok through konqueror using smb://...
<lg188> domokun ???
<cyboreal> Solifugus, what version of kubuntu is having the problem?
<jermain> yay it works
<jermain> i am happy now
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: and what happened with dpkg -i wine ... ? any problems?   or type            wine --version
<jermain> thanks again cybo
<cyboreal> np
<atlfalcons866> #!/bin/sh
<atlfalcons866> #export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<atlfalcons866> #export KDEDIRS=/usr/lib/kde4
<atlfalcons866> #export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH
<atlfalcons866> #export KDEHOME=~/.kde4
<atlfalcons866> is that right
<Solifugus> cyboreal: fiesty fawn
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:got it
<Solifugus> cyboreal: not being able to backup is truly worrying me
<lg188> 0.9.47
<cyboreal> Solifugus, it would worry me too :-)
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:ty
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:only cant run it i didi win command
<lg188> wine*
<nacholibre_> How 2 delete hidden files from trash?
<cyboreal> Solifugus, you can scp from another box and it works? Are you sure it's not the ssh server? Enough space on the target disk? etc
<Solifugus> cyboreal: scp to copy stuff into my laptop works fine.. i do it a lot.
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: those 4 lines go at the top of the startkde, yeah
<lg188> WaltzingAlong:only cant run it i typt wine
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: sudo aptitude -f install
<cyboreal> nacholibre_ have you tried going to trash:/ in konqueror then View -> Show Hidden Files and deleting them?
<Solifugus> cyboreal: if its the ssh server, then it's occuring on 3 different servers.. one gentoo, one rhel, and another fiesty fawn
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: did it
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: but they should not be commented out
<nacholibre_> @ cyboreal ...not yet :S mom
<cyboreal> fascinating
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: and the results?
<cyboreal> Solifugus, any error message when it dies?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: a large list
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: of hidden packages
<atlfalcons866> ok i will try now
<nacholibre_> @ cyboreal: I get the following error code  rm: cannot remove `/home/nacholibre/.Trash/*': No such file or directory
<Solifugus> cyboreal: konqueror just says stalled... If i remember correctly, command line scp just hangs but the file size doesn't increase..
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: or holded back
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: so wine is still not working?         what about               sudo aptitude upgrade
 * lg188 loooking in room for some ffod
<cyboreal> Solifugus, pretty wierd. If I were you, i'd think about using Ethereal/Wireshark to watch the packet flow and see what happens when it dies... or check the sshd logs on the server?
<v3ctor> Solifugus: one file? or a directory?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: continu y/n/?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: to upgrade those packages Y
<cyboreal> nacholibre_ does `ls -la ~/.Trash` show anything in the the directory?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: ok bussy
<atlfalcons866> i cant run kde4 still
<nacholibre_> @ cyboreal : NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY
<Exilant> What's up with kqemu in gutsy?
<cyboreal> does ~/.Trash exist?
<Solifugus> v3ctor: directory with many files
<v3ctor> did you try rsync?
<nacholibre_> mmh...i look
<lg188>  sombody knowing some games ?
<Solifugus> cyboreal: i will check the ssh logs.. and maybe try to setup an ftp server..
<Exilant> there is no /dev/kqemu, no kqemo.ko...
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: kdm gets it list of sessions from /usr/share/sessions  so the file /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop should be there
<WaltzingAlong> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cyboreal> Solifugus, good luck
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: give kbuildsycoca a run
<nacholibre_> cyboreal - Now I get the Error code: /*/*/.local/share/Trash/files/game does not exist.
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: otherwise you should be able to run individual applications through /usr/lib/kde4/bin/
<atlfalcons866> Waltzingalong: that folder dosent exist
<lg188> of doing this a geting bored
<cyboreal> nacholibre_ what does `file ~/.Trash` give you?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: yeah sorry i have to go for now
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: ok
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: not good
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: not help
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: whein
 * nacholibre_ /home/nacholibre/.Trash: ERROR: cannot open `/home/nacholibre/.Trash' (No such file or directory)
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: anyone in here should be able to help you install wine on your dapper machine
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: kk
<lg188> somebody continu helping me ?
<lg188> im bussy with updating wine
<lg188> +75 files
<lg188> is it normal ?
<alejandro> do u play ragnarok n wine?
<lg188> alejondr: ragnarok ?
<lg188> alejondro: ragnarok ?
<lg188> +80 files
<cyboreal> nacholibre_ somehow your ~/.Trash directory got deleted. Maybe try `mkdir ~/.Trash` to recreate it?
<BonesolTeraDyne> lg188: He's talking about Ragnarok Online, an online massively multiplayer RPG
<lg188> BonesolTeraDyne: nope
<lg188> nope
<lg188> alejondro: nope
<alejandro> raganarok online
<alejandro> u.u
<nacholibre_> cyboreal : After created ~/.Trash i get: "The file or folder /home/XXX/.local/share/Trash/files/game does not exist."
<shinobi> can anyone tell me how to call functions from the fusion-icon application via a keystroke
<cyboreal> nacholibre_: what are you doing that gives you that?
<nacholibre_> Puh... I dunno...#
<nacholibre_> Ah!
<lg188> helping me is always welcome
<nacholibre_> I believe that I compieled some programs and these are the containing folders... .
<nacholibre_> Could that be the problem of it all?
<__jonathan> hi
<cyboreal> nacholibre_: now that i think of it, i think ~/.Trash is for GNOME and ~/.local/share/Trash is KDE...
<nacholibre_> :D
<nacholibre_> Sry, my fault!
<nacholibre_> Do you know the command for deleting the trash over bash for kde?
<__jonathan> I have an Xorg crash at startup just after the nvidia driver loads ( i can see nvidia's boot logo) & this occurs as I failed upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy
<nacholibre_> sudo rm -R ...
<nacholibre_> ?
<cyboreal> I wouldn't sudo it...
<nacholibre_> :D
<nacholibre_> It works!
<nacholibre_> THANK YOU MUCH!
<nacholibre_> Now I have to write done the command three times... . Like I did learned my vocabularies in school ;)
<cyboreal> np... you do know that going to trash:/ in Konqueror and right clicking gives you the "Empty Trash" option, right?
<lg188> helping me is always welcome
<nacholibre_> Right!
<nacholibre_> Isn't it good for kde?
<jari> hey, does any one know if OS matters for the headphone set's microphone? for some reason I cant get any input from the microphone
<lg188> how many files have wine ?
<eagles0513875> lg188: what r u having issues with
<eagles0513875> lg188: wine to 2 mins for me to download and install
<lg188> how many FILES have wine ?
<eagles0513875> lg188: dont know why do u want to know how many files it has
<lg188> beacaues it loook menay and i can check how meany to do
<eagles0513875> lg188: ask in this chanel
<lg188> and how long for it
<eagles0513875> lg188: *channel #winhq
<eagles0513875> lg188: *channel #winehq
<eagles0513875> lg188: thats the channel for wine related questions the 2nd one
<lg188> kk
<lg188> ty
<eagles0513875> lg188: no prob this is just kubuntu issue channel
<venik> I was using Kubuntu 7.10 when it FROZE-- I could not revive it no matter what key combination I tried.  I have to restart my computer from the power switch.  Has anyone else seen such a thing?
<genii> venik: Yes, I was having same issue on Asus P5K SE motherboard
<akrus> is it okay that compiz is not working? :x
<venik> this was on a Dell Dimension 4550.  I rebooted into XP on the same machine, and saw no problem.  Tried to reboot into Kubuntu, and it froze in mid process, but when I tried again it worked just fine.  I am puzzled (and worried)
<venik> I am writing this now from teh Kubuntu partition on the same Dell Dimension 4550
<genii> venik: I found manually making it use sata_mv module in my case and going to the 2.6.22-14 kernel helped somewhat. But this module is for Marvell SATA controller, i do not know if that is what is on your system or not.
<venik> another (milder) problem I have is that the sounds from Kopete disappear from time to time, requiring a restarting of Kubuntu to revive them
<lg188> is it normal that you cnat read your hotmail mails on a kubunt pc ?
<lg188> ca'nt*
 * lg188 brb
<ahlaad> how to update kde prog[am
<ahlaad> programme
<genii> ahlaad: bah he left
<Rob_bob> hey
 * genii sips a coffee
<Rob_bob> I have a huge problem
<Rob_bob> the only thing I hear when a sound plays
<Rob_bob> is static
 * lg188 needs a lot of cookies
<Rob_bob> I'm using gutsy gibbon and I didn't have this problem with fiesty fawn
<Rob_bob> my computer is an HP Pavillion dv6433cl
<Tm_T> Rob_bob: what soundchip?
<teeahr1> hey all.  i'm trying to add the fluxbuntu cd as a repository to my kubuntu install, but i get an error that says "Error scanning the CD E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2), W:Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg"  what's with that?
<LogicalDash> When I insert my thumb drive, the icon for it appears in the taskbar, but I have to specifically tell it to mount before I can access it. How do I get it to mount automatically?
<lg188> someno knows what CVS means ?
<dpozega> Concurrent Versions System
<dpozega> believe it or not its the first result on google :|
<Rob_bob> Tm_T sorry for the delay it's an Altec Lansing  card
 * lg188 need cookie
 * Rob_bob gives lg188 a cookie
<lg188> :)
 * lg188 smile
<lg188> ty
<lg188> ^^
<pedahzur> Greetings.  I did an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy last night, and all seems to be working OK, except for the fact that I can't start kmail.  I get symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11KFolderTree13addSizeColumnERK7QStringi  If it matters, I had the 3.5.8 packages for feisty installed before, but I thought it removed all those.
<Rob_bob> np
<lg188> greet
<ardchoille> teeahr1: Why are you adding it as a repo? Everything that is on that cd is in the repos anyway
<teeahr1> ardchoille: not the fluxbuntu-desktop stuff
<ardchoille> teeahr1: Like what?
<ardchoille> teeahr1: There is a lot of fluxbox stuff in the repos
<alumno_> 4 8 15 16 23 42
 * dpozega is leaving this channel ...
<ardchoille> alumno_: Perhaps you meant that for #lottery ? lol
<teeahr1> ardchoille: i specifically want the fluxbuntu-desktop, fluxbuntu-default-settings, and fluxbuntu-artwork packages
<venik> tg188> I have no problem reading hotmail emails using Kubuntu 7.10 with Opera
<Rob_bob> anyone?
<lg188> i use kubuntu's default
<Rob_bob> I have an Altec Lansing sound card and all I get is static, at first when I was installing I didn't but now I do
<ardchoille> teeahr1: I stand corrected, they're not in the repos
<lg188> but  i need to instal a laucnge pack with the command :'sudo apt-get install kde-ll8n-nl'
<lg188> for a a duth
<lg188> dutch*
<TameLion> evenin all o/
<lg188> ?
 * lg188 brb
<Rob_bob> dear god
<Rob_bob> I need sound
<DeadJones> rob check the cables
<Rob_bob> it's a laptop
<philphoto> hola.  I'm trying to use Alien to convert an rpm into a .deb.  do I have to specify a file path?
<DeadJones> phil, alien /path/path/file.rpm generally works
<ardchoille> philphoto: That's quite dangerous
<Kobol> I can't login to Linux now :( At the login screen, I type in my password (Everything correctly) and the screen goes black, then back the login screen? :( Any ideas.
<ardchoille> !alien | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<philphoto> why is that?
<DeadJones> but ur better off compiling fro source
 * lg188 needs a cookie with chocolat
<Rob_bob> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<philphoto> ok well I want to get a scanner running & need to install two packages.
<ardchoille> philphoto: If that converted .deb has files that replace some files you already have, but at a higher or lower version, then you will end up breaking things.
<ardchoille> philphoto: Which packages?
<dthacker-work> why in the world do I need a default gateway adress when I set an interface to DHCP?
<Kobol> I'm using Kubuntu Fiesty, I'm not really wanting to reinstall, again, since I've done it 6 times :P But...Gutsy is supposedly more stable, yes?
<philphoto> I do have access to the source but have no experience compiling.
<ardchoille> philphoto: Which packages?
<lg188> how to instal java on my pc ?
<ardchoille> !java | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<philphoto> the packages are avasys iscan files
<dthacker-work> !java | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ardchoille> philphoto: You're better off compiling.
<lg188> i use kubuntu 6.10 no java ?
<philphoto> ok.  how to go about that?  never compiled from source before
<ardchoille> lg188: The bot has posted info for java twice
<philphoto> the source file is tar.gz
<ardchoille> !compile | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Rob_bob> I hafta
<Rob_bob> go
<Rob_bob> bbl
<Kobol> Can someone help me with my login issues please?
<petesejt> at least we'll try
<petesejt> I got useful help in 2 mins
<Kobol> Well...All of a sudden I can't even login to Kubuntu :( Every time I try it flashes a blank screen and goes back to the login :(
<lg188> kk let it
<lg188> i need a dutch launge pack
<lg188> 'sudo apt-get install kde-ll8n-nl' from my source but i wo'nt work
<vzduch> s/ll8n/i18n/
<genii> yes, spelling
<grul> how do you search and replace all in vim? sorry for being a little off topic
 * Kobol weeps.
<philphoto> ok, I have the source tar.gz unpacked    ouch.
<dthacker-work> Kobol: what was the last thing you changed.
<jhealey> llo
<dthacker-work> I have completely given on on the GUI network utilities and and now editing /etc/network/interfaces by hand.
<Kobol> dthacker-work: Uhm...I didn't change anything recently? Last change I made was installing Firefox I believe :P The only weird thing I had is when I tried to start WoW through WINE it locked up the system, but...I just shrugged it aside, and went to bed, now I can't even get on?
 * lg188 need coockie
<ardchoille> lg188:  kde-i18n-nl
<dthacker-work> Kobol: have you rebooted?  Is the problem still there after a reboot?
<Kobol> dthacker-work: Yes :(
<dthacker-work> Kobol: is the machine on a network. Can you log into it remotely?
<Kobol> dthacker-work: One thing I found on the Kubuntu forums, is a thread about the exact same problem...but...His is related to lack of space? I've used MAYBE 12 gigs of the 80 gig hard drive :P
<philphoto> so for someone with very little shell experience and none compiling, should I undertake this compiling of a package to get one of my scanners working?  how much can I break if I screw it up?
<Kobol> dthacker-work: No, Kubuntu is just on a seperate hard drive.
<dthacker-work> Kobol: do you get a KDE login screen?
<Kobol> dthacker-work: Yes. When I login (Correct information and all) I get a black screen for like...2 seconds, then it goes back to the login, as if I never even logged in :P
<dthacker-work> Kobol: you are going to have to boot from the live CD, mount your drive, and look at the logs and disk to see what is wrong.  Unfortunately I cannot stay online to help you.
<dthacker-work> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<pavel_> WaltzingAlong: Hi, i did what you said, my internet connection was lost but now it works again
<dthacker-work> Kobol: start with the rescue a broken system option.
<dthacker-work> and good luck!
<Kobol> dthacker-work: Alright, will do: Thanks.
<pavel_> WaltzingAlong: so, it seems to have installed it, even dought i don't think it has every package that gutsy has
<pavel_> WaltzingAlong: when I try to go to adept_manager again and tell him to Full Upgrade it sais : There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<dthacker-work> bbl
<lg188> i dont get that leunge pack
<alumno_> ola
<alumno_> hello
<lg188> but my wine does not run :s
<semistud2354_> question????.........if i get rid of all the xservers besides xorg will that do anything bad
<semistud2354_> wont it speed up boot times
<semistud2354_> ??
<semistud2354_> ??
<semistud2354_> to dumb of a question?
<llutz> semistud2354_: it just would free some diskspace, nothing else (may break some packages)
<lg188> wine does not run :s somdoy know swta to do ?
<lg188> i isntaled it
<semistud2354_> o
<lg188> i can start it with cmnd butt nothing apaer
<Daisuke_Laptop> lg188: are you just running 'wine' ?
<epimeth> has anyone installed the java6-sdk?  I was just given icedtea-java7 instead???
<dthacker-work> epimeth: This is so hilarious.  I deleted eth1 from /etc/network/interfaces and KNetWorkManager picked up my wireless NIC! I'm amazed!
<lg188> no i cant
<epimeth> dthacker-work: makes perfect sence.  KNetworkManager gets its data from interfaces and probably sets some defaults if nothing is there
<dthacker-work> epimeth: do you know where KNM stores settings?
<epimeth> dthacker-work: I searched for about an hour before I gave up
<Daisuke_Laptop> lg188: that wasn't what i asked
<Daisuke_Laptop> what are you running to try and start wine?
<dthacker-work> epimeth: LOL, ah the mystery!   oh,well, tonight I'll implement your trick for the wired NIC.  Thanks again.
<lg188> where can i see if it's runnening ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...again, that was not the question
<Daisuke_Laptop> what are you running to try and start wine?
<Daisuke_Laptop> what is the command you're using?
<lg188> just wine
<lg188> kk
<[ifr0g]> Everytime i play any video i get a scrambled green screen.. ??
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you're just typing wine, it won't work
<Daisuke_Laptop> you have to follow that with the executable you want to run
<[ifr0g]> But if i restart x everything is fine..
<Daisuke_Laptop> more help at winehq.com and probably #wine
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope, not #wine
<epimeth> dthacker-work: again, no worries :-)
<epimeth> sooooo....
<epimeth> has anyone installed the java6-sdk?  I was just given icedtea-java7 instead???
<ubuntu_> Hello!
<lg188> i treid but wo'nt work
<tmf> Hello
<omar> Hola, acabo de instalar kubuntu gutsy y no puedo montar una partición fat32 alguna ayuda??
<ubuntu_> ere nan svensk har_
<Daisuke_Laptop> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<t3ch13> I am having a wired wireless problem in Kubuntu and I know it's not the card because it works on another wireless point. I was thinking it might be the length of the key but I can't connect. The key has 30 characters
<Rob_bob> hello?
<t3ch13> Hello
<omar> hello, I just installed kubuntu gutsy, and I am having problems mounting a fat 32 patition, any help??
<Rob_bob> I'm reinstalling Kubuntu 7.10... all this stuff wiith my audio card is too hard
<t3ch13> I can't access wireless at work but it works fine at home it's wpa on both the difference the key is shorter at home anybody have any ideas?
<eindbaas> Hi! I'm installing kubuntu 7.10 from the livecd, but the installation got stuck at 94% "Configuring hardware..", any ideas?
<t3ch13> How long has it been on 94% eindbaas
<eindbaas> Around 10 minutes now, but I've tried installing it three times before, and it get's stuck on 94% every time.
<Daisuke_Laptop> then there's hardware it doesn't like...
<eindbaas> Strange, the feisty fawn installation went without a glitch.
<t3ch13> I had it sit for like 2 minutes
<eindbaas> Now the system totally crashed because I tried to open the kicker menu.
<t3ch13> If feisty was installed you should have been able to do a network upgrade
<t3ch13> This darn wireless problem is baffeling me
<eindbaas> I tried that, the upgrade wasnt really working so I decided to do a clean install.
<eindbaas> I also tried a text based install, but as soon as it's trying to install the base system it says "it cant figure out how to read from the cd".
<eindbaas> Something along those lines :D
<t3ch13> Did you try the cd on another system?
<epimeth> has anyone installed the java6-sdk?  I was just given icedtea-java7 instead???
<eindbaas> Hmm no, but I did try the desktop cd, the alternative cd and the DVD versions.
<eindbaas> Maybe it's because I'm burning the cd image to a dvd and it doesnt like that.
<lg188> beuy
<atomicpotato> I've been using public terminals for a month now. Anything different in Gutsy that wasn't present in beta1?
<petesejt> eindbaas: are u sure the cd is ok?
<petesejt> all three versions stuck at 94% ?
<eindbaas> yeah, well if i do a text based install it says it cant figure out how to read from the cd
<eindbaas> but i'm wondering maybe it's because i'm using a dvd instead of cd (i ran out of empty cd's)
<petesejt> strange...
<petesejt> do u have any add-on cards on ur system? (tv-tuner, or so)
<eindbaas> no it's a laptop
<petesejt> ok then. is ur bios set to factory defaults?
<atomicpotato> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<eindbaas> the only difference i know of with my feisty fawn installation is that it is using xserver-xorg-video-intel instead of xserver-xorg-video-i810 for the graphics card driver
<lg188> hey
<SpoZen> hey does anyone know how to change audio device in kde system settnings?
<lg188> idk
 * lg188 need a cookie
<atomicpotato> under sound system, isn't it?
 * lg188 brb
<Tm_T> lg188: less noise is possibility?
<semistud2354> is it possible to reinstall grub from adept
<lg188> only Inglish here
<semistud2354> and if it is will it be a fresh one...not like...just reinstalls and picks up the traits from previous grub
<Tm_T> lg188: er?
<lg188> kk i get it
<Mike____> hello all
<Mike____> i have a question
<Iradigalesc> Hello! I get a error message «Inapropiate ioctl for screen device» when I halt my computer...
<t3ch13> I'm giving up on this wireless problem.
<SpoZen> i can just choose alsa and shit like that i wanna select my soundcard its listed as a USB device in gnome
<Iradigalesc> The computer works well, but I don't get this error in feisty (it's new of gusty)
<petesejt> eindbaas: Is the BIOS Virus Check or MBR write set to off?
<Mike____> i downloaded the alternate cd to upgrade my 6.07 kubuntu
<Mike____> how do i upgrade it now?
<atomicpotato> 6.07?
<Mike____> sorry 7 and a bit
<Mike____> 7.04 i think
<Mike____> feisty fawn
<petesejt> eindbaas: Look what I have found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589805 Probably the log will help you.
<semistud2354> if anyone has a problem with bcm4318 cards i know how to fix them in gutsy/feisty
<petesejt> eindbaas: The same problem discussed.
<MilesG> hey i am playing supertux and i found a secret passage on the 4th level
<atomicpotato> Mike____, there's an upgrade script on the root of the disc
<atomicpotato> run it from a console
<Mike____> how do i run it?
<eindbaas> petesejt: cool, thanks
<Mike____> i'm new to linux..
<eindbaas> i'm not running the install again while doing tail /var/log/syslog
<MilesG> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eindbaas> not = now
<eindbaas> :P
<MilesG> !hi | Mike____
<ubotu> Mike____: please see above
<MilesG> !hi | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: please see above
<atomicpotato> !terminal | Mike____
<ubotu> Mike____: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tm_T> MilesG: please stop bot abuse
<eagles0513875> MilesG: am i in trouble
<MilesG> lol, soryr
<atomicpotato> it's kind of a crash course if you're new
<Mike____> yeah i know that
<proprietarysucks> is there a reason kubuntu's awk is from 1996 ?
<Mike____> but how do i run it from the console?
<eagles0513875> how do i change the sudo command to su instead
<lg188> someone knows game for linux ?
<proprietarysucks> eagles0513875: sudo passwd root
<petesejt> eindbaas: First of all check the BIOS virus protection (off) / MBR write option (enable) or something similar as well as BIOS all defaults.
<atomicpotato> !root | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eagles0513875> proprietarysucks: i dont want to have to stay typing in sudo i would like to use su instead
<atomicpotato> somewhere along to bottom
<spykedtomato> hey all - in konqueror is there something like the "private browsing" function that safari has?
<Tm_T> spykedtomato: whats that
<proprietarysucks> eagles0513875: I just told you. instead of thinking just do it
<eagles0513875> proprietarysucks: i dunno how
<proprietarysucks> eagles0513875: sudo passwd root
<eagles0513875> oh
<proprietarysucks> eagles0513875: then enter a password
<Tm_T> proprietarysucks: no
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: no
<proprietarysucks> eagles0513875: then you can just su
<Tm_T> proprietarysucks: eagles0513875: no
<proprietarysucks> yes
<Tm_T> don't make me repeat it
<lg188> someone knows game for linux ?
<Mike____> atomicpotato, how do i run the script form the console?
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: do "sudo -i"
<spykedtomato> Tm_T: choose "private browsing" and your browser records no history, no cache...
<Tm_T> spykedtomato: then no
<ardchoille> proprietarysucks: Please don't tell people how to enable the root account. It makes their system less secure and it isn't supported. Additionally, we aren't supposed to recommend it here.
<atomicpotato> Mike____, eh, type the name of it and the full path to it
<atomicpotato> like: /cdrom/upgrade.sh
<Tm_T> proprietarysucks: no no, and NO
<atomicpotato> something like that
<spykedtomato> Tm_T: bummer, but thanks
<proprietarysucks> ubuntu for beginners?
<Mike____> ok.. i'll try it
<Mike____> thanks
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: how can i change sudo to su and still have it as sudo command
<proprietarysucks> lol
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: what does sudo -i do
<proprietarysucks> su -c 'mycommand'
<eagles0513875> ?
<Tm_T> proprietarysucks: silence now
<eagles0513875> im totally lost foget it guys ill just stick with sud
<eagles0513875> o
<proprietarysucks> sudo mycommand
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: sudi -i makes you run superuser session
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: you're better off with sudo anyway
<ubuntu_> *waves*
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: thing is im trying to convert my friend to use kubuntu but he hates the sudo command
<t3ch13> Has anybody ever ran into a problem with WPA in Kubuntu 7.10 I can connect just fine at home but not at work. Both are wpa personal
<eagles0513875> he preferssu
<MilesG> Tm_T: can i have the bought say hi to some people?
<proprietarysucks> anyone know why kubuntu has an 11 year old awk on it which doesn't support modern functions?
<DarthWar> wow
<DarthWar> this server knows me
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Tell him that sudo is more secure because you can't brute force a locked root account
<DarthWar> I just left suse 10.3 What a mess
<atomicpotato> oh yeah, people were talking about this a while ago: did X.org 7.3 ever make it into Gutsy?
<DarthWar> is 7.10 a good distro
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: sudo -i gives you pretty much same that plain "su" gives in this case
<Tm_T> DarthWar: yes
<eagles0513875> t3ch13: that is what i noticed today i was tryign to connect to my school network and all i have for encryption is wpa enterprise i need wpa personal
<atomicpotato> DarthWar, well, good is subjective
<eagles0513875> or just plain old wpa
<DarthWar> the install keeps failing
<atomicpotato> The beta I tried was fairly solid
<DarthWar> says bad disk or something
<t3ch13> I have wpa personal and it works fine at home but not at work it's wierd
<atomicpotato> (can nobody answer the X.org question? Tm_T should know)
<DarthWar> anybody have it loaded on a dell D830
<Tm_T> DarthWar: did you check md5 ?
<epimeth> sooo... I apt-getted sun-java6-jdk... but java --version isn't returning anything... in fact, java doesn't exist
<Tm_T> atomicpotato: packages.ubuntu.com =)
<DarthWar> doing the verify on a new burn
<eagles0513875> epimeth: did u install using adept or cli
<atomicpotato> yeah, but I understand X is split into dozens of parts/
<atomicpotato> not always at the same version?
<proprietarysucks> anyone know what awk is and why it's over a decade old on kubuntu
<lg188> someone knows game for linux ?
<eagles0513875> !awk
<Tm_T> atomicpotato: well look core package versions
<lg188> someone knows game for Kubuntu ?
<eagles0513875> lg188: take a look in the pkg manager and search games
<atomicpotato> proprietarysucks: it's a text manipulation tool
<epimeth> eagles0513875: apt-get
<Tm_T> lg188: please dont repeat
<atomicpotato> doesn't change a whole lot
<eagles0513875> epimeth: u using gutsy
<eagles0513875> epimeth: cuz i did too and its workign fine for me
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<atomicpotato> bah, still v7.2
<atomicpotato> that's lame
<proprietarysucks> atomicpotato: yes it does change, the version in kubuntu is extremely old and outdated. it's from 1996 and doesn't support some newer functions. I'm wondering why
<eagles0513875> epimeth: download eclipse and try create a java program
<atomicpotato> proprietarysucks, no idea, I never could understand it
<MilesG> !lame | atomicpotato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> atomicpotato: X.Org version: 1.3.0
<atomicpotato> eh? says 7.2-r5 or something
<lg188> ty ^^
<r0y4l> any ideas why main kde apps like kpdf has "No text!" in the menu?
<atomicpotato> well, I have to leave. Guess XRandR isn't in 7.10.
<r0y4l> No text! instead of i.e. "Print"
<eagles0513875> epimeth: also u need to make sure u have the jre cuz the jdk is pointless without the runtime environment
<Tm_T> r0y4l: what translation?
<Tm_T> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<eagles0513875> !test
<r0y4l> Tm_T: en
<petesejt> t3ch13: I am sorry to inform u but there is no point of using WPA -- its security so weak anyone can decode any information in less than 30 seconds. You can turn it off for sure. In case the routers support WPA2, use it. If you want to restrict the user who can connect to the networks, u can use mac address filtering as well -- however it is *not* for traffic encryption.
<lg188> wher in pkg mngr you can find games ?
<Tm_T> r0y4l: en or en_GB ?
<r0y4l> Tm_T: en.
<r0y4l> :)
<epimeth> eagles0513875: I think that maybe the icedtea thing I installed might have done something bad... also, sun-java6-jdk has the jre as a prereq
<Tm_T> r0y4l: well try the other one just for fun ;)
<r0y4l> Tm_T: lol...
<eagles0513875> epimeth: ok removed iced tea. i stuck to the sun stuff
<eagles0513875> lg188: search for them type games and it pulss up all the game pkgs
<t3ch13> I wish I could get my wireless to work at work then I would be in Kubuntu instead of Windoze
<petesejt> Ooops... I was wrong. WEP can be hacked in 30 seconds, WPA takes a little longer. Anyway: use WPA2 personal at least.
<rjune__> petesejt: the truly paranoid use IPSec or some such over WPA
<rjune__> not to mention that mac addresses can be spoofed
<petesejt> rjune: ...or snail mail LOL. :)
<rjune__> snail mail for Pr0n? naaa
<Tm_T> rjune__: krhm
<t3ch13> Just make yourself a faraday room then no one can get to your access point lol
<petesejt> t3ch13: faraday room LOL that's not nuclear-proof :)
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lg188> with game is the best ?
<t3ch13> My major is Information Systems Systems Security
<petesejt> Tm_T: ok, sorry
<Tm_T> lg188: #kubuntu-offtopic
<r0y4l> no one else this "No Text!" problem? ...
<Tm_T> r0y4l: havent heard, see if launchpad has anything related
<polaco> hay latinos aqui??
<Tm_T> !es
<ardchoille> !es | polaco
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ubotu> polaco: please see above
<Alonea> anyone know whats up with gusty messing up eclipse?
<rjune__> Tm_T: krhm?
<Tm_T> rjune__: we dont talk about any adult stuff here ;(
 * genii sips a coffee
<semistud2354> Gutsy is still trying to mount my partition that does not exist...how do i tell it not to
<semistud2354> its like 'uuid=e656 bla bla' could not be found
<semistud2354> it cant be found cuz i deleted my old partition
<semistud2354> how do i fix that
<martijn81> how to get in an channel which uses a key?
<llutz> semistud2354: delete that line from /etc/fstab
<SudoKing> which one uses a key?
<genii> semistud2354: Yes, open the /etc/fstab with admin privelege and remove the line with that uuid
<martijn81> hdbits :o
<petesejt> Does anybody know where I can ask a question about Kore suite KDE theme?
<semistud2354> DUDE....YOU ROCK!!!!!
<martijn81> geni: but i am in already
<SudoKing> hold on
<genii> semistud2354: eg: alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<semistud2354> thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!! SOOOO MUCH
<rjune__> Tm_T: so what does krhm stand for?
<morphinex> Hey folks, the brighness buttons on my laptop don't seem to work
<jernejovc> just a quick question--I have a serious problem(more onhttp://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088125.0 ). can I reinstall Kubuntu without partitioning the hard drive?
<Alonea> anyone at all know what is up with gusty causing eclipse to get a "error creating the view" error?
<MilesG> 7
<semistud2354> OK...it did work
<genii> jernejovc: Yes, just choose manual partition, select same partitions as before. If you want it not to reformat the partition as well, set the newfs (format) not to format for that partition
<Mike____> hello again
<Mike____> same question: how do i upgrade my feisty kubuntu to 7.10 with the alternate cd?
<lg188> they are playing you can't ask the a thing
<Mike____> ?
<ScorpKing> lg188: what game?
<lg188> how installign a game ?
<lg188> arkrpg
 * ScorpKing goes off to google..
<lg188> th ark*
<heril> hello
<crash> Hello all =)
<semistud2354_> IT WORKED!!!!
<crash> Привет всем =)
<lg188> it's not for free ?
<semistud2354_> It doesnt do that stupid check fs thing
<genii> semistud2354_: Good :)
<semistud2354_> but it still asks me which os 2 choose
<semistud2354_> it still has my other partitions
<semistud2354_> how do i fix that
<lg188> let it then
<semistud2354_> they no longer exist..but its still giving me the option to choose
<semistud2354_> is there a was i cans set it so it default-ly boots into my regular partition
<heril> semistud: In the boot menu?
<semistud2354_> what about the boot menue
<ScorpKing> lg188: arkrpg is in the repo's
<lg188> i hope that you know that the optopic is misery
<KalEl> how can i show the waste busket on desktop?
<lg188> im leting it go im loging of bey
<ScorpKing> c ya
<genii> semistud2354_: sudo update-grub     should clear out the old ones
<semistud2354_> hopefully that works....and last quesion...
<genii> semistud2354_: If it doesn't, then edit with admin privelege the file /boot/grub/menu.lst  to remove or comment out the entries which no longer apply.
<semistud2354_> thanx
<semistud2354_> where is the splash thing for the boot
<semistud2354_> where can i find that
<semistud2354_> what file
<semistud2354_> err folder
<ScorpKing> hehe. sudo aptitude install arkhart arkrpg - that would have helped lg188.
<genii> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<genii> semistud2354_: See the url ubotu gives for info on user splash screens
<Tm_T> genii: thanks sir
 * genii hands Tm_T a coffee
<kyron> Yay...reported my first bug... I feel grown up now :P
<ScorpKing> genii: i've been looking for that link. thanks. :)
<Fleck> kyron you have bugs? :))
<genii> ScorpKing: np
<kyron> Fleck, yeah, count on a gentoo guy to screw up a straight-forward install :P
<DarthWar> ah nice know ops in here
<kyron> Fleck, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/158427
<DarthWar> whups english is bad
<DarthWar> no ops in here
<Tm_T> DarthWar: what about it?
<Fleck> kyron ohh ubuntu bugs :D i thought YOU have bugs :D
<DarthWar> are you in op
<DarthWar> Tm_T
<Tm_T> DarthWar: what about it?
<kyron> Fleck, well...uhh... I just reported that bug...so..uh....hey, I reported this where I was told to by the App huh!
<kyron> notmy bad!
<myghetek> in CLI im in a directory now. how do I delete all .ini files in this directory and in all child directories?
<kyron> Fleck, you telling me I reported this in the wrong place?
<Fleck> kyron ok, well same story here - except end - adept told me that new version is available, started update, and canceled, but all sems to be oK! :)
<Fleck> kyron no all is OK! :) just kiding ;)
<kyron> Fleck, you nice guy...really...
<Fleck> kyron kiding was about "you have bug" thing
<Fleck> adept thing is not joke!
<kyron> Fleck, oh! ..See, DAT's what happens when you try to convince yourself that a binary, all-is-done-for-you distro is better...you're proven wrong..and, ironically, you're the only one with the freakish problems ;)
<bjwebb_> hi
<Fleck> kyron well yes, updated canceled but no coruptions here ...
<bjwebb_> what package should i use to play emeded wmvs in firefox?
<morphinex> argh, gutsy did something naughty to my sources.list
<kyron> hmm...here's another bug. Upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 (I had downloaded the wrong iso), the cdromupgrade method seems to choose the wrong character encoding, I get UTF-8 ISO-8895-1 crosstalk
<morphinex> apt tells me there are duplicate entries
<bjwebb_> anyone know?
<helloyo> does anyone know if amarok has support for the new ipods yet?
<MilesG> Raumkraut: 7
<Tm_T> MilesG: er?
<Alonea> ok, how do I get gusty OFF of GCJ? I just installed java from sun and its still not working...
<Carnage\> Alonea: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Carnage\> And then choose Sun's JDK
<Alonea> Carnage\: I just installed sun's jdk, but its not showing up on the list
<epimeth> Carnage\: where were you half an hour ago :-)  I had a problem with java not working... fixed it tho :-p
<Carnage\> Hmm, it should tho
<Carnage\> Maybe they changed things in Gutsy, still having Feisty here...
<BeerSerc> Hi there. My father is running KUbuntu feisty atm, and I want to upgrade him to gutsy. I am not using *ubuntu myself, and I am 500km from home, so phone-support is the way. I told him the steps from the upgrade howto's (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade). But also after doing the upgrades of adept and restarting adept, there is no update wizard. It's a german localized kubuntu, maybe this is a problem? Or does he have to reboot? Is
<Alonea> Carnage\: ok, I tried installing the bin file from sun, which installed, and I tried installing java-package and still nothing else on the list.
<AdamB> I'm starting my own ubuntu repositiory, i've created a key and uploaded it subkeys.pgp.net/, its number is 741D27CC, how do i turn it into a nice .gpg file?
<MilesG> Tm_T: are you running gutsy
<MilesG> ?
<Tm_T> yes
<MilesG> whats with all this talk ive been hearing on the blogs that fiesty is gonna eat my hdd?
<MilesG> gutsy solved that issue, correct?
<Tm_T> havent heard of it
<MilesG> o well nevermind
<PrairieDog> I've heard this eat HD bit, I donno if it's valid or not
<MilesG> http://tumbleweed.org.za/2007/10/27/an-update-on-laptop-hard-drives-linux/
<BeerSerc> Nobody here in mighty kubuntu channel who can tell me how I get my fathers feisty to upgrade to gutsy?
<PrairieDog> use the update manager
 * MilesG co-signs
<Tm_T> BeerSerc: topic
<supert0ne1> ssh -X do it for him
<PrairieDog> However, that way broke my ubuntu
<PrairieDog> Now I'm going to have to reinstall is so broken
<DeadJones> try with apt-get -f install
<DeadJones> no, dont reinstall
<MilesG> guys?
<DeadJones> happened to me last week. the gui broke twice
<DeadJones> did it in cli. worked fine
<PrairieDog> It can't even connect to the net any longer
<DeadJones> the magic of nix is that you dont ever have to 'reinstall.' everything is fixable if you can get to a prompt
<MilesG> "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade" followed by "sudo apt-get distupgrade" should so do the trick
<MilesG> or is it dist-upgrade
<ScorpKing> hmmm.. i'll ask tumbleweed about it next time i speak to him. ;)
<BeerSerc> Tm_T: Right. As I said before, I resp. my father did all the steps in the upgrade howto, but the upgrade wizard doesnt show up.
<DeadJones> heh, if distupgrade dont work use dist-upgrade
<PrairieDog> Well, it's busted beyond by knowledge of fixing.
<BeerSerc> PrairieDog: ?
<PrairieDog> yes
<DeadJones> prairie, does it boot up ok?
<Tm_T> BeerSerc: then hrrr, I know few dirty ways to do it, one is to ssh to pc, then do edit sources.list and upgrade manually
<PrairieDog> yes, boots ok
<DeadJones> boot to rescue and see if u can get online with it
<PrairieDog> ssh is broken
<DeadJones> if its got a net connect, everything is fixable
<DeadJones> bah. i hate ssh
<PrairieDog> ident is broken
<DeadJones> my boxes at work have ssh but at home?
<PrairieDog> and now it won't even connect with the net.
<MilesG> PrairieDog: 3
<BeerSerc> Tm_T: does the updater do anything more than that? If no, we are going to do it the old-fashioned way, but a gui updater would be nicer for my father ...
<Tm_T> BeerSerc: well it makes sure that some metapackages stays installed
<BeerSerc> hm
<BeerSerc> dough
<BeerSerc> this is exactly the point I am worried about
<Tm_T> BeerSerc: nothing you cant handle if you know even a little bit about apt
 * BeerSerc has seen many debian derivates brake that way
<DeadJones> bleh. gotta go to work. gotta put an access control system in some rich dick's house
<PrairieDog> heh...double your prices
<DeadJones> its residential too. double the trouble
<BeerSerc> Tm_T: is there a way to manually start the updater?
<Tm_T> MilesG: please stop your random noise
<DeadJones> atleast he wants some cameras so the day wont be a total bore :p
<Tm_T> BeerSerc: no idea, never used it myself (I dont have metapackages either)
<Tm_T> youre welcome
<BeerSerc> on ubuntu.com there is written "apt-get install update-manager-core && do-release-upgrade", but is located under "network upgrade for ubuntu servers...
<WarMage> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<WarMage> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frojnd> How can I connect to another computer ? directly. One computer has a acces point to the internet(wireless) and other hasn't got configured yet. So I wanna connect one computer to the other that has allready wireless network installed ???
<rob_bob> hey
<rob_bob> I need help with a problem, my sound comes out as static.  I've played some of the files before and I can recognize things, it's just that it's all static
<rob_bob> like there is a problem with a connection
<rob_bob> but I'm using a laptop, and in windows it works normally
<damaltor> good evening everybody..
<rob_bob> good evening
<frojnd> Ok how can I connect to another computer? They are connected with network cable. ??
<marcel__> hello
<marcel__> is it possible with kubuntu a rdp on a Windows Client ??
<rob_bob> oh shit
<rob_bob> I just solved my own problem
<rob_bob> lulz
<damaltor> i have the following problem: just installed kubuntu gutsy, now wanting to have a little eye candy... shock: beryl is gone. well... trying compiz. but compiz just quits, because of not finding enough graphics ram (i have a gforce 4, 32mb... :( ) so... i want beryl back, or a way to run compiz with less than 64mb... any chances?
<WarMage> Dell D830 sound is not working
<WarMage> !dell 830
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell 830 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WarMage> !D830
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d830 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> Ok how can I connect to another computer? They are connected with one network cable. And one computer has wireless internet and other just wanna connect to this computer. Anyone ?
<sub[t]rnl> frojnd: are you using a crossover cable?
<frojnd> sub[t]rnl, I don't know what cable is
<sub[t]rnl> a normal ethernet cat 5 cable won't allow two way traffic
<marcel__> the computers must in the same network like 192.168.1.XXX
<sub[t]rnl> you need a special cable called a crossover if you wish to share internet without a hub/switch/router
<frojnd> sub[t]rnl, what's the difference? I mean colours of wires
<Daisuke-Ido> well, you can look on the package and see if it says "crossover patch cable"
<|Toad> does anyone know if i can use a shared windows printer?
<sub[t]rnl> |Toad: yup
<|Toad> i went into smb shares, went into the computer, but hte printer doesnt show up
<frojnd> I have 2cables..
<|Toad> do i need to configure it manually?
<damaltor> or you could look through the plugs, if they are transparent, and say if the wires inside have the same order in both ends (NOT X-over) or not
<sub[t]rnl> |Toad: you can
<marcel__> you can see the wires on the cable and when the colours of the wires are on the two ends the same then is it a normal patch cable ! Otherway the colours of the wires are not the same you have a cross and can connect the computers directly
<Daisuke-Ido> frojnd: if you didn't buy them specifically as crossover cables, they probably aren't.
<marcel__> by
<sub[t]rnl> or you can just start->system settings->printers and follow the wizard
<frojnd> Daisuke-Ido, I haven't bought them, I got them
<damaltor> i have the following problem: just installed kubuntu gutsy, now wanting to have a little eye candy... shock: beryl is gone. well... trying compiz. but compiz just quits, because of not finding enough graphics ram (i have a gforce 4, 32mb... :( ) so... i want beryl back, or a way to run compiz with less than 64mb... any chances?
<bonaldo2000>  I get the error "could not change permission for _filename_" when I copy a file to an NTFS drive in gutsy. DOes anyone know how to fix it?
<frojnd> Daisuke-Ido, let's say it is a cross over
<frojnd> Daisuke-Ido, how can I connect ?
<petesejt> Anyone help in KBFX?
<damaltor> bonaldo2000: what ntfs drivers did xou install
<Daisuke-Ido> no clue
<Daisuke-Ido> i don't mess with it
<bonaldo2000> damaltor: none, it works out of the box in gutsy...or is suposed to...
<frojnd> Daisuke-Ido, so u know that I need cross over cable but not how to connect to another computer?
<bonaldo2000> damaltor: in feisty I installed ntfs-3g and it worked like a charm. I works now also, but gives me this annoying warning...
<damaltor> bonaldo2000: yep, but read-only i think
<sub[t]rnl> frojnd: you can simply plug the two ubuntu boxes together with a crossover, then sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<alesan> hi, do you know any issue with broadcom wifi adapters? it seems the system recognizes it, but I cannot find any wireless network
<sub[t]rnl> if you have dhcp enabled, it will work right away
<bonaldo2000> damaltor: no, it does write...just gives me the warning..
<damaltor> hmm
<damaltor> sry then i dont have an idea
<bonaldo2000> ok
<bonaldo2000> anyone else=
<bonaldo2000> ?
<frojnd> sub[t]rnl, on both boxses ?
<damaltor> i have the following problem: just installed kubuntu gutsy, now wanting to have a little eye candy... shock: beryl is gone. well... trying compiz. but compiz just quits, because of not finding enough graphics ram (i have a gforce 4, 32mb... :( ) so... i want beryl back, or a way to run compiz with less than 64mb... any chances?
<frojnd> sub[t]rnl, or just the one that hasn't internet
<sub[t]rnl> frojnd: just the one assigning the ip, or directly connected to your internet
<sub[t]rnl> alesan: ok, whats your problem?
<sub[t]rnl> alesan: is your wireless card being seen under "iwconfig"
<GodFinger> hi all
<WarMage> can somebody try this link...is Dell Support down.. http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/product_support/en/product_support_central
<WarMage> trying to get my D830 sound working
<DrakeJustice_> GodFinger: you need help?
<WarMage> with Kubuntu
<qolo> anyone here tried to get macintosh leopard on x86 hardware ?
<KalEl> why?
<ScorpKing> qolo: i could not get it to boot properly so i'm leaving it for some other day. lol
<ScorpKing> nite ppl..
<GodFinger> no, i don't need help
<GodFinger> for the momnet
<Tm_T> GodFinger: hmm, do you have registered your nick?
<GodFinger> well... there is the everlasting problem... I am trying to get my Twinhan CAB-CI DVB-C card working in linux
<GodFinger> already watched linuxtv page and the mailing lists
<BeerSerc> does "sudo update-manager" _only_ work on ubuntu without the "k"?
<Tm_T> BeerSerc: no idea
<Tm_T> GodFinger: have you registered your nick?
<GodFinger> Yes I registered it
<GodFinger> some years ago
<GodFinger> and I use IRC every now and then
<GodFinger> on a yerly basis
<GodFinger> :D
<Tm_T> GodFinger: ok, then I dont force you to change your nick but I suggest so anyway
<GodFinger> why?
<Tm_T> there's possibility that your nick isnt fully "unprovoking"
<Tm_T> but I thank you
<TankMan> aa ok
<Daisuke-Ido> perhaps adding a well-placed "L"
<Daisuke-Ido> aww, you coulda been goldfinger :(
<Tm_T> Daisuke-Ido: then bond fans would been provoked?
<Tm_T> TankMan: thanks again :)
<TankMan> naa, goldfinger is too james bond-ish
<TankMan> :DF
<Daisuke-Ido> Tm_T: everyone liked goldfinger!
<Tm_T> and thats also offtopic =)
<rbrunhuber> Tm_T: This is a road that never ends i think. You may always provoke somebody
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i setup a static ip
<Tm_T> rbrunhuber: I very well know
<Daisuke-Ido> for instance...
<bmk789> is anyone else getting errors with gmail over imap in kontact?
<TankMan> haven't tried Konversation for a while..
<Tm_T> bmk789: havent tried that yet
<TankMan> what is "the" IRC-client for KDE right now?
<bmk789> Tm_T: well im getting almost constant connection errors so im trying to find out if its gmail or kmail
<Tm_T> TankMan: Konversation
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i setup a static ip
<epimeth> how do I find what version of apache I'm running?
<Tm_T> epimeth: apache --version ?
<rbrunhuber> bmk789 : not every account seems to be imap enabled at gmail and kontact/kmail and imap is not the best combination *cough*
<L_Ron_Hubbard> konversation is excellent, though a bit limited when it comes to extending, IMO
<epimeth> Tm_T: 'apache' is not a program
<Tm_T> epimeth: er?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> apache2?
<epimeth> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yes
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> try apache2 --version
<bmk789> rbrunhuber: is kmail not made for imap?
<Tm_T> AT0M1CB0MB3R: have you searched help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Tm_T> bmk789: imap and Kmail works well here
<epimeth> Tm_T: 'apache' is not something that is run....
<rbrunhuber> bmk789 : yes it is made, but the implementation is not the greatest IMHO.
<epimeth> oh... phpinfo() probably
<bmk789> rbrunhuber: i see
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> epimeth: err, yes it is, you usually run it as daemon
<Tm_T> AT0M1CB0MB3R: then do
<rbrunhuber> bmk789: did you enable imap in the gmail web frontend?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: ive looked
<epimeth> Tm_T: well... its not a program in PATH
<epimeth> :-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: i can find it
<bmk789> rbrunhuber: yes its been working well, its just lately that the errors started
<Tm_T> epimeth: mooh, I dont know what youre trying with me but you fail
<NickPresta> epimeth, this is apache from the repos?
<rbrunhuber> bmk789 : do you have any more specific error message?
<myghetek> guys how do I delete all .ini files in the current directory and in all child directories?
<myghetek> from cli
<bmk789> rbrunhuber: just a sec ill pastebin it
<NickPresta> myghetek, `rm -rf *.ini`
<Tm_T> AT0M1CB0MB3R: hum, then, you dont use networkmanager or similar?
<myghetek> NickPresta: thanks!
<bmk789> rbrunhuber: http://pastebin.com/m2448e858
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: i do
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: knetworkmanager
<Tm_T> AT0M1CB0MB3R: hrr, ditch it, then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: how do i delete it?
<Tm_T> AT0M1CB0MB3R: no, just quit it, no need to delete
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: ok :]
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> but how do i know what my broad cast and stuff like that is?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: but how do i know what my broad cast and stuff like that is?
<WaltzingAlong> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rbrunhuber> bmk789: you should have a look to launchpad and bugs.kde.org if there are any other reports. But maybe google is playing with the imapserver
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: ?
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: greetings
<Tm_T> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you should know your network
<SudoKing> GGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong:
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> :]
<SudoKing> now somebody put the Format tag on my article!
<Tm_T> SudoKing: er?
<SudoKing> Geez, you people
<SudoKing> http://www.wikihow.com/Avoid-Missing-a-Flight
<myghetek> NickPresta: that rm -rf *.ini thing doesn't get all the child directories
<bmk789> rbrunhuber: ya i thought since its new they might still be working on it, i went to the gmail settings and disabled/reenabled imap and it synced fine that time, if its starts again ill file a bug
<SudoKing> sorry wrong channel
<NickPresta> myghetek, try this
<SudoKing> sorry, Tn_T
<Tm_T> SudoKing: who is Tn_T ?
<SudoKing> I mean Tm_T, Tm_T :)
<myghetek> rm -rf \ ?
<Tm_T> =)
<sub[t]rnl> word on the street is that he's dynomite
<NickPresta> myghetek, `find DIR/ -name "*.ini"  -print0 | xargs -0 rm -r`
<myghetek> NickPresta: thanks!
<shadowhywind> where is the log that tells you what happens/errors on boot up?
<SudoKing> you mean like a dump file?
<SudoKing> I have no clue
<vzduch> shadowhywind: how about '/var/log/messages'?
<shadowhywind> i found a file called boot in /var/log but there is nothing in there
<vzduch> anyway, /var/log/ is the place to look
<sub[t]rnl> if you have bootlogd enabled
<sub[t]rnl> then you will get your /var/log/boot log
<shadowhywind> I have no idea if it is enab led or not, how would i enable it?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> edit /etc/default/bootlogd
<sub[t]rnl> have it run at startup, should be an option in there
<shadowhywind> yah, it was set to no
<sub[t]rnl> don't ask me why ubuntu has it disabled by default
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<shadowhywind> Hopefully this may bring some insight into why my wireless card randomly decides not to work
<shadowhywind> so brb
<shadowhywind> well i enabled that boot log option, and the boot file is still empty
<Sanne> shadowhywind: try /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/messages
<darkness_> m
<raindog> I'm on a fresh install of Gutsy and Konqueror won't load any webpages for me.  Firefox works fine.  How can I fix this?
<damaltor> hello everybody
<damaltor> i have a new problem now.. since i couldnt install beryl via apt (gutsy gibbon), i downloaded the packages from rpmseek (deb, though) and installed them manually. beryl does work, most effects can be seen, BUT: all windows dont have any border. not even the top line with the title in it. when i chose  the kde window decorator in beryl-manager, nothing happens. did i forget to install something? what can i do to get the borders of the wind
<damaltor> ows back?
<hydrogen> err
<sub[t]rnl> damaltor: need to install emerald, a window decorator
<hydrogen> you really made things complicated for yourself
<hydrogen> !compiz | damaltor
<ubotu> damaltor: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<damaltor> why?
<hydrogen> or run kde-window-decorator
<sub[t]rnl> damaltor: though, I would use compiz-fusion, as beryl is a dated relic
<damaltor> hmm tried this, couldnt use it because of 32mb graphics..
<damaltor> i installed emerald now, but still no borders..
<damaltor> did select it in beryl manager
<sven_> Hi there, how can I permanently disable the strigi demon?? I seriously want it to die away...
<roomulo> hello, there
<reagleBRKLN> i would like to try compiz fusion with kubuntu 7.10, but i get: Checking for Xgl: not present. Blacklisted PCIID '8086:29a2' found
<reagleBRKLN> is there a gutsy kubuntu guide?
<roomulo> i've been upgraded to gutsy, but my kdm theme don't change anymore
<hydrogen> sven_: apt-get remove strigi
<hydrogen> !strigi
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<hydrogen> thats not helpful ubotu
<roomulo> i change in system settings, but have not effect
<roomulo> anyone can help me?
<Sanne> I'm looking for a list of installed packages of a default Kubuntu Gutsy install. Does anybody know where I could find one? (I'm not on Gutsy so I can't make it myself)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody hep me setup a static ip everytime i follow a guide i have no internet
<aaaaaa> ciao amici
<hydrogen> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !static
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LjL> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i suggest not using network manager, for starters
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: i dont
<LjL> !offline | Sanne (though it's not updated to gutsy yet), just type in "kubuntu-desktop"
<ubotu> Sanne (though it's not updated to gutsy yet), just type in "kubuntu-desktop": If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: well i am right now
<szymon__> ??
<szymon__> ale tu jest zajebiście xD
<szymon__> mówi ktoś po polsku?
<Tm_T> !pl | szymon__
<ubotu> szymon__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<raindog> Konqueror won't load any webpages on my fresh Gutsy install, but Firefox works fine.  What is the solution to this?
<szymon__> super;p
<KalEl> can i (and should i) install KDE4?
<szymon__> smierdzisz
<damaltor> any other ideas? emerald installed, but still no borders :(
<szymon__> nie płacz pedale
<damaltor> raindog: google for ipv6 konqueror disable
<LjL> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it's pretty easy really, at least without network manager doing it. edit /etc/network/interfaces, the syntax should be guessable from an example like my own: AT0M1CB0MB3R: it's pretty easy really, at least without network manager doing it. edit /etc/network/interfaces, the syntax should be guessable from an example like my own for instance: « auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static \n address 192.168.0.2 \n netmask 255.255.255.0 \n gateway 192.168.
<LjL> 0.1 » - the network card is eth0, the address is 192.168.0.1, the router is at 192.168.0.1, and given the kind of subnet, it's a 255.255.255.0 mask
<raindog> damaltor: Thank you very much.
<hydrogen> KalEl: yes (and no)
<szymon__> to sie rozpisoł ;/
<Sanne> LjL: thanks, but I don't think that helps me. I want to do a minimal install next, building my system up manually, but would like to have a default packages list for reference. I made one for Dapper, but to have one for Gutsy would be nice.
<szymon__> do you speak rusian ?
<KalEl> ok, i won't install it now then (i trust you)
<hydrogen> !ru | szymon__
<ubotu> szymon__: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<damaltor> any other ideas? emerald installed, but still no borders while beryl is active... what else can it be?
<szymon__> gaworissz pa rusku ?
<LjL> Sanne, good excuse for me to update that site to Gutsy
<LjL> !english | szymon__
<ubotu> szymon__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<KalEl> but if i wait for a while kde4 will be available as an update right?
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> probably not until gutsy+2
<szymon__> hehe i co sie cieszysz ;/
<hydrogen> though apps may be in there for hardy
<Sanne> LjL: oh! I see it may be what I'm looking for indeed!
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: thanks :]
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: even tho im still lost and have no idea how to do it :[
<LjL> AT0M1CB0MB3R: which part?
<Sanne> LjL: is this equivalent to "dpkg -l" for a Kubuntu install?
<damaltor> any other ideas? emerald installed, but still no borders while beryl is active... what else can it be?
<LjL> Sanne: almost, but not quite. 1) it doesn't list some packages that aren't depended upon by anything, such as the kernel  2) it doesn't list recommended packages, only straight *depends*
<Sanne> LjL: ok, good to know, still useful, thanks a lot.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: some day ill get it working i just hate having to fix my network everytime i boot up because my dns servers and stuff like that
<LjL> AT0M1CB0MB3R: dns servers go in /etc/resolv.conf, although once again, network manager and the "resolvconf" package mess with it. myself, i just removed both packages.
<LjL> not the recommended way - but the one i know.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: yeah it changes them everytime i start up but i have to use knetwork manager so i can have internet so i can do my homework
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: other wise i get failing grades :[
<damaltor> i have a new problem: installed beryl in gutsy by downloading and installing the .debs, does work indeed, effects show, everything okay. BUT: all windows dont have any borders anymore, not even the top bar with the title in it.. so im not able to move the windows or anything. what ca i do? emerald is installed and choosen in beryl-manager as window decorator
<LjL> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it's not like you can't have internet without network manager though.
<hydrogen> damaltor: run emerald or kde-window-decorator
<LjL> Sanne: now if only my web host weren't idiotic and let me upload the Gutsy list without failing halfway, i'd have Main/i386 ready
<damaltor> hydrogen: emerald IS running
<hydrogen> damaltor: obviously it isn't
<hydrogen> or you would have window decorations.
<Sanne> LjL: oh, that must be annoying... thanks for trying :)
<damaltor> i chose it in the beryl-manager menu for window decoration, but there is no effect if i choose kde manager here
<LjL> Sanne: anyway if you have a live CD, have you considered getting the list from there?
<jjesse> so to get this compiz thingy working in gutsy anything special i hav eto do?
<LjL> that should be the 100% correct list
 * jjesse is trying to find a kubuntu guide via google
<SudoKing> sorry kubuntu crashed
<hydrogen> !compiz | jjesse
<ubotu> jjesse: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jjesse> thanks hydrogen and ubotu
<SudoKing> who thought of ubotu
<SudoKing> Mind if I try it?
<KalEl> go ahead please
<ardchoille> SudoKing: I think it is Seveas' invention. it's in a lot of channels
<SudoKing> !konsole | SudoKing
<KalEl> btw you can talk to him in private too.
<SudoKing> He didn't have one on Konsole....
<SudoKing> :(
<SudoKing> that's the KDE terminal..someone should put the definition in :)
<SudoKing> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SudoKing> hmmm
<ardchoille> SudoKing: he usually replies with something, even f the facoid is not defined
<KalEl> yeah you can help him, instructions here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> SudoKing: As I said, he is in a lot of channels, including a channel with 1000 users.. he may lag at times
<SudoKing> oh he said he didn't have one on Konsole: Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-
<SudoKing> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<SudoKing> Oh, I still use Gaim
<Tm_T> root_: you shouldnt irc as root
<KalEl> try Kopete
<SudoKing> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SudoKing> :(
<KalEl> although i couldn't yet find out how to log in as invisible in Kopete
<Tm_T> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<sven_> hydrogen, I read everywhere that strigi is blazing fast, that it takes no resources, etc... If so, how come that strigi brings my laptop to a grinding halt every 10 minutes when it starts indexing for 5 minutes straight, taking 80%CPU and putting the rest of the CPU's on wait...  Its impossible to work when strigi is indexing, and strigi indexes all the time.. I have a laptop with a core2 duo processor with 1GB of memory, it ought to be enough but for strig
<sven_> i its definately not..
<KalEl> SudoKing: ubotu knows a lot, but nobody beats google :)
<SudoKing> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ardchoille> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<SudoKing> what!?
<Tm_T> ardchoille: krhm
<SudoKing> just testing...
<KalEl> it's alright, #ubuntu-bots is a testing channel
<ardchoille> Tm_T: krhm?
<k5ubuntu> i need help configuring a wireless card
<Tm_T> ardchoille: nevermind now =)
<ardchoille> Tm_T: what is krhm?
<Tm_T> ardchoille: just coughing
<ardchoille> oh, hehe
<KalEl> :)
<k5ubuntu> can anybody help me set up a wireless card
<SudoKing> you need the wi-fi package
<k5ubuntu> ?
<k5ubuntu> im new
<ardchoille> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k5ubuntu> thx
<Sanne> LjL: sorry, was afk for a moment. I also thought about checking the install cd for a list... I wasn't sure if it's on there, will have a look at my Dapper cd now (and for Gutsy also when I have downloaded one).
<LjL> Sanne, there isn't a list per se, but you can do dpkg --get-selections like you said
<TooEarly> On websites that have a pull out menu (example: tvguide's website) i put my mouse over "What's On TV" and it goes UNDER the flash box and i can't see what's on the menu
<TooEarly> how do i fix that?
<TooEarly> and i use firefox as my browser
<Sanne> LjL: ah, you mean boot the live cd and get the list from the booted environment... good idea, thanks :)
<LjL> Sanne: yes, i mean that. extracting it from the live CD without booting it might be harder than it sounds, i suspect
<ardchoille> TooEarly: It's a known problem with flash in firefox
<SudoKing> Why doesn't youtube work on my computer?
<Sanne> LjL: yeah, might be. Will have a look anyway, but you suggestion is the best option, I think.
<TooEarly> ardchoille: oh. and there is no fix?
<NickPresta> TooEarly, I don't believe 'wmode' is supported in GNU+Linux versions of Flash, which prevents any sort of layering using z-index
<SudoKing> help
<TooEarly> NickPresta: ah.... alright. so there's not much i can do about it right now
<ardchoille> SudoKing: iirc, you need to install flash
<NickPresta> TooEarly, no solution that I know of
<makuseru> .join #amarok
<TooEarly> NickPresta: ok, thanks
<k5ubuntu> i cant configure my wireless card i need help
<k5ubuntu> i tried everything
<jameswf> anyone familiar with checkinstall
<k5ubuntu> im on a live cd
<kaminix> Are there no plans on porting Konversation to QT 4 for the KDE4 release?
<Rob_bob> where do I go for compiz help?
<k5ubuntu> !patience | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<k5ubuntu> lol
<Rob_bob> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kaminix> k5ubuntu: I'm talking about plans, not time frames :p
<k5ubuntu> i know i was just joking
<kaminix> Looking at the Konversation wiki it's roadmap is still about 1.0 :s
<kaminix> Hmm...
<k5ubuntu> !Koversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<k5ubuntu> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<damaltor> hello again
<damaltor> i have tried some things now, restarted the x server, but still no borders while using beryl.
<k5ubuntu> !find konversation
<ubotu> Found: konversation, konversation-dbg
<k5ubuntu> damaltor: what are you trying to do
<k5ubuntu> ?
<damaltor> i am trying to install beryl
<k5ubuntu> why not gusty
<damaltor> because it isnt in the repositories anymore
<star> can someone pls help me to install a rpm package?
<damaltor> i downloaded the packages by hand
<damaltor> and installed them
<damaltor> beryl indeed does work
<k5ubuntu> damaltor: what version do you have
<damaltor> effects are nice
<damaltor> gutsy
<damaltor> but my windows dont have any borders
<k5ubuntu> damaltor talk in the window i opened
<star> can someone pls help me to install a rpm package? do i have to use the terminal or a program?
<star> can someone pls help me to install a rpm package? do i have to use the terminal or a program?
<damaltor> star: download it, open konqueror and klick on it
<miles> hi\]
<star> damaltor, I did as you told me to do, but then it says "open with.." :/ im running kubuntu 7.10 nordic remi
<server__> hi
<damaltor> oh oh..
<damaltor> k wait a sec
<server__> im a server
<star> :)
<server__> who wants to talk
<server__> i like that
<damaltor> star: you could use the command "rpm" but i would really consider going to rpmseek.com, entering the name of the package, and then downloading the corresponding .deb package
<damaltor> this is better for the system
<star> okay
<vzduch> star: what do you want to install?
<BeerSerc> How do I upgrade my kubuntu feisty to gutsy if adept doesnt show me the "upgrade" button?
<star> im running VMware
<vzduch> it's not recommended installing a RPM pkg on a Debian-based system
<star> so i have to install some drivers
<BeerSerc> I have read the guide, but it doesnt work like described there
<vzduch> drivers for what?
<star> first of all..
<star> do you know what VMware is? :)
<vzduch> I know.. imho VirtualBox is the better alternative :)
<star> :D
<star> but now when i have installed VMware it tells me to install VMware tolls
<star> but now when i have installed kubuntu it tells me to install VMware tolls
<vzduch> how did you install VMware?
<star> i have installed VMware in Windows Vista..
<vzduch> in VirtualBox this is called 'Additions' and comes as an ISO file w/ the installation
<star> *on
<vzduch> dunno about VMware there though
<star> okay
<star> but i will take a look at virtualbox :)
<vzduch> perhaps you look in /usr/share/vmware/ (or similar) or in /opt, in case you installed a non-DEB package
<vzduch> otherwise the handbook (if there is one) should be able to tell you where to find the Tools
<star> vzduch: i have the rpm package with all the drivers.. but i dont know how to install it :/
<vzduch> try looking for a DEB pkg first
<star> im running VMware in vista, and through VMware am i running Kubuntu
<star> yes i will
<vzduch> or is there, by chance, a menu entry in the VM window that says something like 'Install VMware Tools'?
<damaltor> k5ubuntu: hello are you still there? i just saw that i am not allowed to talk to xou in query becaus my nick isnt registered
<star> vzduch, yes
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<igor> hi all. I try install acetoniso2 dep on kubuntu, but packet don't install.
<star> i pressed the "install VMware Tools"
<vzduch> star: that should be it
<dany_21a> star: just click the menu entry [Vm]->intstall vmware tools when the virtual machin (aka: "guest") is running
<star> and then it made a dvd-file on the desktop..
<dany_21a> star: open that cd-drive and copy the vmwaretools......tar.gz to you homefolder
<star> dany, there is 2 files in the cd-drive
<dany_21a> star: and one ends with tar.gz (or tgz or something... not .rpm)
<star> yes
<star> :)
<dany_21a> press Alt+F2 and enter "konsole" and press enter (without the ")
<rob_bob> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SudoKing> didn't you just do that earlier
<SudoKing> !upgrade
<SudoKing> huh
<SudoKing> I need instructions to upgrade to gutsy :(
<vzduch> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<BeerSerc> ubotu: THEY DO NOT WORK!
<kyron> WOW... I really suck at Kubuntu O_o... now this other laptop I just upgraded using the alternate-CD method isn't booting anymore (VFS-kernel panic from the start!)
<GS3User007> what's the kernel option to normally boot, but not launch the gui?
<adz21c> GS3User007: failsafe is what i usually use
<GS3User007> adz21c: thanks, i'll try that
<tehk> anyone have an issue with kopete not auto connecting?
<GS3User007> what's the kernel option to normally boot, but not launch the gui? i tried 'failsafe' but that didn't do it. what i'm looking for is to login on the command line and be able to execute commands from there
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, ctr+alt+F1 , should open the TTY commnd line access
<diego_> diego desde argentina
<BeerSerc> Everybody tells me the ubuntu support is so great, but noone even answers a simple question like "how can I manuall start to upgrade my kubuntu"? This does not look like great support to me ...
<GS3User007> blueskaj: is that something i open from within in kde, or grub...?
<vzduch> !es | diego_
<ubotu> diego_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, try it after selecting kubuntu in the grub menu
<diego_> exit
<GS3User007> blueskaj: it still went to the graphical login screen
<GS3User007> it did kill the splasht hough
<GS3User007> blueskaj: it still went to the graphical login screen
<GS3User007> it did kill the splasht hough
<BluesKaj> try it from the login screen , then to get back to KDE , ctrl+alt+F7
<GS3User007> well, i can't actually see the login screen... the video drivers are pretty messed up right now, i have a fix, but it's all command line stuff
<makuseru> are there any programs that will rip to mp3? all i can find are programs that rip to ogg
<GS3User007> can anyone tell me how to boot to a command line?
<biovore> GS3User007: rm /etc/rc2.d/kdm
<biovore> 1 sec..
<star> virtualbox, is it possible to run 3d-effects in it?
<biovore> GS3User007: mv /etc/rc2.d/S13kdm /etc/rc2.d/K13kdm
<biovore> That will stop kdm from starting..
<biovore> at boot
<GS3User007> permanently, or just the one time?
<biovore> well untill you move the file back..
<biovore> you can start kdm manual from the command line by sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<profoX`> What does Ubuntu use for the compiz settings, how is the application named? (I have no Ubuntu Gutsy machine to check for myself here)
<biovore> kubuntu dosn't come with compiz be default..
<GS3User007> biovore: thanks, i'll try that
<profoX`> biovore: well i know
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: <3
<profoX`> that's why I'm asking, but I guess people in #ubuntu would know the answer to that question better
<biovore> or ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> hey Tm_T
<biovore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> #ubuntu-effects now redirects to #ubuntu
<biovore> ah..
<profoX`> the problem is that #ubuntu is a bit overly full :) ah well, I'll just install gutsy and check it out for myself as I'm not sure how I would find out what the app is otherwise, I also couldn't find it in launchpad
<TheThirdBit> hi, anybody know why knetworkmanager dont work anymore in gutsy?
<biovore> works here..
<TheThirdBit> strange... where could i find the logs?
<profoX`> ah, got it, it's included in gnome-appearance-properties
<LjL> can anyone confirm that kbluetooth opens a Konqueror window even if Dolphin is set as file manager? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/155891
<SudoKing> it does too work!
<SudoKing> I'm using it rightn ow....
<SudoKing> idk reinstall dolphin
<SudoKing> uninstall konqueror, then it won't :)
<SudoKing> sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<Photocopy> A friend here is making his KDE look like Gnome, (Much like how xubuntu makes xfce look like gnome) And we got to a problem.
<Photocopy> We have everything the way we want it except one part
<Photocopy> which is somewhat important
<biovore> its kde?
<Photocopy> yes its kde
<kyron> Uhm...HELP! My system won't boot anymore, I get a : Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block ....this is following upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 using the alternate-cd ... How would I fix this ??
<hydrogen> why not just use gnome..
<hydrogen> if you like the look
<hydrogen> it would be much simpler
<Photocopy> We have our three menus we want that would become Applications, places, and settings, but they are icon buttons, not text buttons
<vzduch> Photocopy: there is a KDE theme w/ 2 toolbars, it's there in Mandriva, so I've read
<Photocopy> hydrogen: You're asking the wrong guy, its not for me, its for my friend here.
<vzduch> if you mean that
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> tell him
<hydrogen> to use gnome
<kyron> Q: why does grub not let me edit the boot command line?
<Photocopy> vzduch: Ive got my two toolbars and all
<biovore> Photocopy: well the cheat is to make a graphic thats just text I guess and use it as the icon..
<Photocopy> vzduch: Only issue here is the buttons for the menys
<hydrogen> kyron: it does
<Photocopy> menus*
<profoX`> if you like the GNOME looks, that does not mean that you like the rest about GNOME :)
<Photocopy> biovore: But i dont know how to put that graphic as the icon, cause i cannot seem to change even the icon if i wanted
<kyron> hydrogen, O_o...ok...well, I pressed frantically on E at boot time and never got to edit the command line O_o
<hydrogen> you need to hit escape first
<hydrogen> at the booting grub message
<hydrogen> to get to grub
<kyron> argl!
<kyron> ok...I _do_ feel stupid now
<Photocopy> hydrogen: He says he wants his KDE Apps to run well and that they wont in gnome.. i dont know, but it seemed easy, and it was, right up until the last step.
<CPrompt^> kyron : try rebooting and choose a different kernel.
<profoX`> biovore: or you could hack the applet source to just display text instead of a graphic, if you really wanted that
<kyron> CPrompt^, ...yeah
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> kde apps run fine in gnome
<hydrogen> gnome apps run fine in kde
<biovore> Photocopy: it probably pulling the icon from /usr/share/ somewhere, probably a png.. use gimp to change it..
<profoX`> sorry I meant Photocopy
<kyron> what is (recovery mode) btw?
<kyron> no gui?
#kubuntu 2007-10-30
<Photocopy> biovore: Good point, but do you know if KDE would accept it if I edited the icon to be a rectangle? Cause the icons it use now are perfect squares
<kyron> Ah...other kernel works...
<Photocopy> profoX` I am not that skilled haha
<kyron> so the kernel upgrade failed and I was left with a dead system...hmm... not good..meh!
<Tm_T> Photocopy: icons can be in any shape
<biovore> Photocopy: the png loader should handel.. there square because thats what makes sense.. the hard requirement for it..
<Photocopy> Tm_T I know that, but will the panel scrunch it into a square?
<Photocopy> biovore: Thanks.. ill try looking for those icon
<biovore> The only other way would to do some coding..
<Tm_T> Photocopy: no
<Tm_T> Photocopy: if you mean cropping
<Photocopy> Tm_T I actually meant "squishing" for my lack of a better term
<Tm_T> Photocopy: scaling?
<Photocopy> like it being stretched
<Photocopy> yeah scaled into a square
<kat> Hi folks... still sorting out how repositories work:  if I'm using 6.06 and want to install the latest version of K3B is there an easy way to do with with a GUI?
<Photocopy> why are you using 6.06?
<biovore> well you get whats in the repos
<Photocopy> there is newer stable.... >_>
<Tm_T> Photocopy: well no, it will be scaled to fit to room it has to use, but no, it wont be reshaped
<biovore> 6.06 is long term support..
<Photocopy> good
<profoX`> kat: I would just keep the version that's available if you choose to keep 6.06
<biovore> ^ that stable
<biovore> 7.10 is a short term release..
<kat> I'm scared about upgrading :(
<Tm_T> yes
<hydrogen> its good to be scared about upgrading
<Photocopy> upgrading is a snap... ive done it... once
<Tm_T> kat: with gui you said?
<biovore> I have computers using 6.06 here..
<Photocopy> lol
<kat> i'm guessing it's not kosher to start using feisty repositories while on dapper...
<Tm_T> kat: not in easy way unfortunately
<Tm_T> kat: and no, you're not supported to jump over versions :(
<CPrompt^> kat : don't use Feisty repos on dapper.  you'll break something i'm sure ;)
<kat> i've got synaptic and adept... so i guess if i want to test out the new version of k3b, my best best is download source, make and install?
<hydrogen> it may not even compile
<kat> hrm
<CPrompt^> kat : what version of K3B do you have now?
<kat> any other decent burning software out there?
<CPrompt^> nope
<hydrogen> cdrecord :)
<kat> current version of k3b is 0.12.something
<CPrompt^> not in my book anyway ;)
<Tm_T> kat: arson (very simple)
<kat> i dunno, just uninstalled it
<kat> might not fix probs though, having permission issues... the auto conifiguring tool in k3b didn't fix it either
<vzduch> kat: apt-cache show k3b
<vzduch> shows details about the pkg
<kat> neato thanks... 0.12.14
<kat> learn a new command every day
<star> Are there any program like virtualbox and vmware that can run 3d-effects?
<biovore> if you linux for another 10 years.. might learn them all..
<biovore> Its kinda like pokenmon.. lolz
<star> Are there any program like virtualbox and vmware that can run 3d-effects?
<biovore> nope..
<vzduch> !repeat | star
<ubotu> star: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<kyron> vzduch, > :P
<kyron> vzduch, http://www.blender.org/
<kat> hmmm... arson doesn't do DVD... cuz what i want to do is data... 2nd hard drive is getting smaller very very quickly
<kat> ?
<patxi> anybody knows how can I use qt-jambi?
<CPrompt^> kat : maybe tell us what you are wanting to do and what is going wrong? ;)
<kyron> how do I unlock the apt database...the apt_manager crashed earlyer (rebooted since!)
<vzduch> !aptfix | kyron
<ubotu> kyron: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<CPrompt^> kat : sounds like you are wanting to backup your second hard drive?  Can you access your second hard drive?  Read and write?
<kat> k3b won't burn dvds, don't know if it does cds anymore... ran out of cds, only have dvds left to try... error message says something about permissions... hold on I'll find details to post
<kyron> vzduch, thanks ;) ...oh..clender wasn't for you...
<kyron> blender that is
<kyron> star, http://www.blender.org/
<Jucato> kyron: hm.... I don't think that was what star was looking for
<vzduch> kyron: blender is not a virtualization software..
<kyron> hey he wants 3D ...hehehe
<vzduch> good night folks :)
<Monkii> blender rocks
 * kyron looks back and is astound at how people waste resources to the point of virtualising an OS that shouldn't be called one.
<Monkii> lol
<kat> problem here: http://members.shaw.ca/katherinescrupa/extras/dvd.txt
<Monkii> "Virtualized evil"?
<kyron> Monkii, yeah...that way you can try to convince me it's not _real_ evil
<kyron> it's only faked
<biovore> There is also emulated evil..
<Monkii> @ kyron - We'll get you my pretty... and your little dog, too!
<kyron> dpkg --configure -a << does this sorta ..... oh forget it..I am happy now, back to a console... man dpkg :P
<renato> can someone help me get desktop effects on kubuntu 7.10
<biovore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kyron> Monkii, take the dogs...all of em!...couldn't care less
<kyron> :P
<Monkii> to quote WINE "an evil 'application layer'..."
<kyron> mweheheh...true
<kyron> WINE <- a package that describes it's user's request for existence through it's name
<Monkii> My brains hurting just thinking about that one...
<kyron> Monkii, MWAHAHAHAHHA!
<Monkii> @renato - I just installed the Nvidia / ATI driver with restricted-manager-kde and then installed compiz and emerald. Run by typing compiz --replace
<kyron> *sigh*... I don't have one machine working correctly with Kubuntu as of now... thought this was supposed to be easy
<kyron> Monkii, NVIDIA/ATI driver...uhm...eh...
<Monkii> ... speaking of evil...
<kat> k3b wants to change cd and dvd drive permissions from 660 to 666 (root.cdrom)... and the only other changes are for cdrecord... both want to change from 4754 root.cdrom to  755 root.root.... are those right?
<kyron> Monkii, we have a theme going here
<biovore> kat: sounds about right..
<kat> hmmm, gonna give this another try...
<Monkii> *sigh* Can't wait for a decent open source ATI driver... and KDE 4(.1)
<SUka> 1236
<kyron> Monkii, we all dream of that world
<kat> burning... well not really, now it's just counting, but not actually doing any progress... this is new
<k5ubuntu> hey i need help setting up a good but not the best graphics for kubuntu because i have ati internal graphics and it wont work on compiz its too taggy
<k5ubuntu> laggy*
<k5ubuntu> any recomendations?
<kat> asking me for a empty/appendable dvd... it is empty... ok fine, i'll put in a new one..
<wilson__> is nvidia still better than ati for now ?
<k5ubuntu>  yes
 * wilson__ shrugs
<k5ubuntu> ati is really laggy
<k5ubuntu> plus nvidia is a better graphics card
<wilson__> i have an nvidia 7300 based card, didnt cost much, does the job
<biovore> ati drivers havn't been very good..
<biovore> don't know about the lastest ones..
<k5ubuntu> saying that ati comes from amd its crappy even intel beats ati in internal graphics
<k5ubuntu> right here i have a dell latitude 131l from my buisness i have ati graphics it wont even work with compiz
<k5ubuntu>  vista rates my internal ati at 2.9 for score the processor 2.9
<k5ubuntu> 3.9*
<kat> dammit... well here's the output of that experiment http://members.shaw.ca/katherinescrupa/extras/k3bdebug1.txt
<kat> i guess i'll fire off an email to the k3b list
<k5ubuntu> i have no clue
<k5ubuntu> im looking at it thats wierd
<wilson__> kat: seems to be saying there's no media in the drive or something
<begert_> Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Alpha i386 (20070823)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press [Enter].
<begert_> anyone else get this when they try to update?
<Angelus> this guide is confusing me, can someone tell me  which i need to get , apt-get source or apt-get install linux-source, to compile a kernel like the ubuntu one with restricted modules and everything?
<k5ubuntu> ye
<k5ubuntu> yes
<k5ubuntu> me
<begert_> and hows that going for ya?
<Jucato> !kernel | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<wilson__> kat: trying making the iso with k3b , and burning it with wodim instead .  wodim [iso filename] dev=/dev/hdc
<Jucato> begert_: perhaps you still have the cdrom repository enabled. in Adept Manager, go to the Adept Menu -> Manage Repositories and disable the cdrom repository
<Jucato> (should be in the Third party software tab)
<k5ubuntu> you know what im going to try, xubuntu its like a crossover between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> is there a way to make adept look for sources? like "apt-get source " ?
<begert_> let me check Jucato
<Jucato> Angelus: currently? nope
<Angelus> ok
<k5ubuntu> hey does anybody know good desktop effects that work with ati
<k5ubuntu> like not as good as compiz
<kat> wilson_: i'm not burning software, don't want iso... got avi's and other junk
<purpleposeidon> no, "install compiz" does NOT mean "install compiz and metacity"! >:O
<kat> heh
<kat> that's one of the reasons i switched to linux :)
<k5ubuntu> !find effects
<ubotu> Found: heroes-sound-effects, r-cran-effects
<k5ubuntu> !find desktop effects!
<ubotu> Found: desktop-base, desktop-file-utils, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, gnome-desktop-data (and 45 others)
<k5ubuntu> !find desktop effects
<k5ubuntu> ?
<k5ubuntu> !find effects
<ubotu> Found: heroes-sound-effects, r-cran-effects
<k5ubuntu> ........
<k5ubuntu> omg
<wilson__> yeah with k3b you can choose 'only create image' and then click on the image tab and save it to whatever file you want like stuff.iso
<k5ubuntu> !find desktop effect
<ubotu> Found: desktop-base, desktop-file-utils, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, gnome-desktop-data (and 45 others)
<k5ubuntu> jesus
<k5ubuntu> !patience | k5ubuntu
<Angelus> ok , apt-get source linux-source gave me an empy linux-meta folder with a debian folder and debian config, isntt' this too empty for a kernel source? and got downloaded in 2secs
<wilson__> then you can use wodim on the command line ... wodim stuff.iso dev=/dev/hdd
<kyron> dpkg --configure -a gives me an error at the end on 4 packages: acpid acpi-support powermanagement-interface and kubuntu-desktop.... what shall I do now O_o
<begert_> thanks Jucato, that did it ;)
<kat> k wilson_ , i'll give that a try
<kyron> anyone...where should I go from here...re-install the errounous packages?
<juan> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kat> well it's burning the image now
<Monkii> @kron - I've found that doing a sudo apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade, then dpkg --configure -a again often fixes things
<Monkii> Often it's just that it couldn't install something the first time around
<Monkii> (kron = kyron ;-)
<juan> which driver do i want bcm43xx/bcm43xx-mac80211 or where should i ask?
<kyron> Monkii, ah thanks...that's the magic procedure... see.. me being under GEntoo for the past 5 years must have turned my brains to mush :P
<snipz> hey guys was wondering does the live cd allow accessing of ntfs partitioned drives?
<kyron> Monkii, actually...these 4 packages are complaining about unresolved dependancies....
<Monkii> Ah Gentoo... the dark horse in the linux race!
<kyron> Monkii, mweheheh
<kyron> may I paste my errors to you?
<Monkii> sure
<wilson__> weird, guess it is something to do with k3b then maybe
<wilson__> you are using rewitables are you kat ?
<kyron> Monkii, yeah, it's french, I am setting this up for a friend from France
<kyron> Monkii, anything fammiliar to you
<Monkii> Hmmm... mon francais c'est terrible...
<Monkii> and what happens when you apt-get install those 4 packages?
<wilson__> when is the next gentoo coming out 2700.0 was april
<wilson__> 1007.0 i mean
<wilson__> god, 2007.0
<kyron> Monkii, ...uhm...euh...let's TRY! :P
<Monkii> ok! hang on...
<Monkii> @kyron - Do you have any manually configured packages?
<Monkii> Sometimes they can get in the way...
<Angelus> is it posible to run "make menuconfig" to edit one of the configs in debian/config/arch/ ?
<dave> how do you format a hard drive in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dave, do you want to format a different partition ?
<kyron> Monkii, LOL...nope, I just started installing Kubnuntu yesterday..
<kyron> Monkii, it tells me the packages don't exist...which I would doubt...
<kyron> so "re-sync" the package tree I shall do!
<dave> blueskaj, d drivee
<alyx-trust> hey room
<BluesKaj> dave, to what file system , ntfs or ext3 orr... ?
<dave> blueskaj,ntfs
<softmaster> hi
<softmaster> my kde doesnt start automatiacally
<softmaster> i have to start it manually everytime i logon
<dave> blueskaj, can i do it through dolphin?
<BluesKaj> dave, I don't format from kubuntu ...I use gparted  bootable live cd for resizing and formatting partitions
<dave> blueskaj, i am not that advanced
<kyron> Monkii, ...no success..my problem starts at acpid not wanting to start...could it be that I rebooted with the broken kernel (older one) ?
<dope> when i boot from the live cd it just says "no emulation" and then says isolinux 3.36 debian-2007-08-30 and then does nothing
<dope> what's up with that
<dave> blueskaj, you mean i have to burn a cd just to format a drive???
<mneptok> dave: gparted
<BluesKaj> dave download and burn gparted live cd , it's very straightforward and quite easy to use ...I was a newb once and was able to use it ...the only problem is if you already have kubunti installed ,then installing windows will wipe out the bootloader grub menu and you won't be able to boot into kubuntu ...it's always better to install windows first , then kubuntu
<dave> is that linux software?
<mneptok> yes
<dope> when i boot from the live cd it just says "no emulation" and then says isolinux 3.36 debian-2007-08-30 and then does nothing
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install gparted
<dave> blueskaj, theres no windows involved
<BluesKaj> ntfs is windows
<dave> blueskaj its a kubuntu install computer
<dave> linux reads ntfs
<BluesKaj> then why ntfs ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<dave> safer format
<dave> than fat 32
<dope> when i boot from the live cd it just says "no emulation" and then says isolinux 3.36 debian-2007-08-30 and then does nothing
<BluesKaj> ok ,so you're just going to store files there ?
<dave> yes
<softmaster> my kde doesnt start automatiacally i have to start it manually everytime i logon
<softmaster> any solution
<softmaster> ?
<BluesKaj> well dave, gparted is till a good idea ...it's nice to have around
<dave> il look into it later,thanks
<hagabaka> i couldn't use the parted on kubuntu feisty live CD to resize an ext3 partition because it had "unsupported features". does anyone know if the one in gutsy fixes the problem?
<lophyte> hey all.. I just installed Gutsy, and for some reason all my menu items look like "_: Entries in K-menu:" and a long string, rather than the actual name of the app.. has this happened to anyone else?
<cosenal> hi
<cosenal> a weird thing is happened
<dave> guess im not going to get my question answered here. guess ill search elsewhere :(
<cosenal> all of a sudden my knetowrkmanager says: No active device
<morphinex> hey folks, where can I get a working pidgin 2.2.2 package for gutsy?
<cosenal> it's weird because it have been always working
<cosenal> (I'm using Kubuntu 7.10)
<cosenal> and it worked well also with 7.04
<Alyx-trust> ok guys im testing my lag someone help me out
<Alyx-trust> 1.3 seconds
<rob_> I hate compiz
<Alyx-trust> y?
<rob_> it's not as user friendly as beryl was
<rob_> I mean
<rob_> it's a great program so I don;t really hate it
<Alyx-trust> how do you intall beryl?
<kat> Hoookay... dvd chick here again... no not using rewritables... i have the iso now, can't find wodim... tried sudo apt-get install wodim as well, that didn't find anything.... where is it located? (thanks for your help btw)
<BluesKaj> Alyx-trust, ping=2secs
<rob_> beryl is gone from the package manager and I'm too lazy to manually  install
<Alyx-trust> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Alyx-trust, where are you ?
<Alyx-trust> i would love to install it on my laptop but last time it installed but didnt display edges
<kat> can't find wodim in /usr/bin
<Alyx-trust> BluesKaj USA but im testing out my tor
<BluesKaj> !beryl | Alyx-trust
<ubotu> Alyx-trust: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Alyx-trust> trying not to be so "here I am" in the irc
<Alyx-trust> ok so try compix fusion
<kyron> Monkii, when I attempt to install the 4 packages, it tells me they don't exist in the repository...should I simply delete them?...but they all have to do with power management... and this IS a laptop
<BluesKaj>  Alyx-trust ,Ontario Canada here...seems you've got a bit of a lag there
<Alyx-trust> BluesKaj yeah because of tor I dont want it to ident my IP
<Monkii> lol, I'm in Ontario, too :)
<BluesKaj> yeah well, tor is usually not that slow
<Alyx-trust> i know
<Alyx-trust> lol
<Monkii> @kyron, have you tried enabling all repositories in Adept_Manager?
<Alyx-trust> hey is it compiz i should be installing what are the packages called?
<rickey> anyone here do alot of work in open office?
<GS3User007> what's the opposite of 'startx'?
<kyron> yeah...pretty much...but these shouldn't be "out of main stream"
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, what are you trying to do ?
<cosenal> GS3User007: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<GS3User007> thanks
<Alyx-trust> that restarts X
<RangerX> hello
<Angelus> !adeptfix
<Angelus> !aptfix
<BluesKaj> don't think that's what he wanted , cosenal
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Monkii> @kron, and I'm assuming you did that apt-get update... because I *do* see those packages in my repos
<Monkii> (kron = kyron - again!)
<cosenal> BluesKaj: but he said "thanks", so... :P
<kyron> Monkii, yeah I did...maybe I should change my repo....maybe canadian repo is frozen :P
<cosenal> all of a sudden my knetowrkmanager says: No active device
<cosenal> it's weird because it have been always working
<cosenal> and it worked well also with 7.04
<Monkii> could be... I noticed they seem to cut out more than the main server too.. :(
<BluesKaj> cosenal, he was asking how to get to to the TTY prompt  , a while ago
<Angelus> cosenal: its still works, it says that because you are not using dhcp but a manual configuration
<kyron> Monkii, O_o....huh...really?
<cosenal> Angelus: I didn't change anything!
<BluesKaj> cosenal, behind a router ?
<Angelus> cosenal: artificial inteligence, its a normal evulation nowadays in computers
<Angelus> LOL
<cosenal> BluesKaj: yes
<Angelus> cosenal: check if you are using dhcp or not, if not, change to dhcp
<Monkii> cosenal - Take a look at /etc/network/interfaces... If the interface (eg eth1) is in there, knetworkmanager won't use your device (strange, I know) This got me a couple of times
<Angelus> cosenal: you can do it by right clicking on th system tray icon and clicking manual configuration
<cosenal> it changed by itself?
<Angelus> could be
<Angelus> check just to make sure
<BluesKaj> reboot the router , but firdst check in system setting /network for eth0 or eth1
<Angelus> check if its using dhcp or not, if not change to dhcp, you will have you're device there again
<cosenal> Angelus: the eth1 interface is configured to Automatic dhcp
<cosenal> BluesKaj: I'm not able to reboot the router
<cosenal> BluesKaj: I don't know where it is :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<Angelus> cosenal: http://your.default.gateway
<Alyx-trust> BluesKaj how do you get your ident to not say you ip without tor?
<Angelus> if you're default gateway is 192.168.123.254 , then http://192.168.123.254, it will give you router settings
<cosenal> Angelus: I know, but I don't have passwd :)
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> ok
<kyron> Monkii, hmm...it tells me I am missing a dependancy for acpid to work properly: libc6 (>= 2.6-1)
<kyron> but... I don't cotrol that...isn't apt_manager supposed to take care of all that^
<kyron> ?
<Angelus> cosenal: the router can be rebooted by pulling out its wire (of power) and put it back in
<cosenal> Angelus: I don't know where it issssss!!!!!!
<Angelus> ?
<Angelus> you don't know where the router is ? WTF?
<Angelus> grap the wire of the internet from you're computer , and move with it till you reach the router LOL
<cosenal> Angelus: wireless
<Angelus> O_O
<Angelus> you're being imposible now
<cosenal> but if I manually start wpa_supplicant
<cosenal> it works
<Angelus> try to hack you're brain's evolution path, the way to evolve in a human able to sence wire less connection,  and inject yo'self with a chemical to evolve in 15mins
<kyron> Monkii, could it be that my repo is ill configured?...should I disable using pre-version updates?
<cosenal> Monkii: anyway the interface eth1 is in /etc/network/interfaces
<Shinigami> Hi all, I'm having a resolution problem.  I set it to 1024x768 in system settings and aply.  However, every time I log in its back to 1680x1050.  It never stays.  Is there away to force it?
<BluesKaj> Shinigami, admin mode ?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: sorry I was, ehm, playing with kids
<sunny_> My system go to Runing local boot script (etc/rc.local) [OK] and hang on, How can I fix it?
<Shinigami> BluesKaj: Yes, I did that one as well and it still reverts back.
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,  :)
<sunny_> anyone there?
<BluesKaj> Shinigami, have you configured your monitor driver ?
<sunny_> Hi
<Tm_T> sunny_: no, nobody here
<Shinigami> BluesKaj: No, I never thought about it as I have never had to before.  Just installed Gusty.  Is it hard to do?
<sunny_> What? who are you? You're not a human?
<Tm_T> no, but I am very hu-man like
<sunny_> All a rebot
<BluesKaj> Shinigami, 'k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/graphics card/configure. Find your card in the list and "apply" , same goes for the monitor, if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again.
<sunny_> Just human like!!!
<BluesKaj> !ask | sunny_
<ubotu> sunny_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: he already did
<Tm_T> whops
<BigDaddy> Evening all. Got a question about KDM. Is there a way to have it show who is logged on underneath the users name? GDM does this. It would be better than having my wife having 5 sessions going at the same time
<Shinigami> BluesKaj: Ok, I'll try that.
<sunny_> Nobody ask my question
<sunny_> My system go to Runing local boot script (etc/rc.local) [OK] and hang on, How can I fix it?
<npurciful> how do i get the alternate install (gutsy) to see my crypto lvm for reinstall
<g2g591> what sunny is saying:his system freezes once it gets to Running local bootscript {OK}
<sunny_> And now I use startx cann't go in X
<sunny_> yes
<sunny_> What's worng with it
<g2g591> sunny:try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jasonago> how can i put the command nvidia-settings on startup?
<g2g591> jasonago:why would you want to do that?
<sunny_> do what?
<jasonago> the screen resolutions and refresh rates of my monitor is not always loaded on start up unless I will explicitly type nvidia-settings on konsole...
<Diskonnected> hey people; does anybody know where i can get support for mac OS X Intel? i have no clue i figured u guys might know?
<jasonago> is there any other way?
<sunny_> My system go to Runing local boot script (etc/rc.local) [OK] and hang on, How can I fix it?
<sunny_> Is Anyone can help me?
<Alyx-Trust> ok BluesKaj i just had a bad experience with compiz-fusion
<snipz> hey, does anyone know if tar follows systems links?
<Alyx-Trust> just slowed me way the hell down
<BluesKaj> Alyx-Trust, which graphics card do you have ?
<Alyx-Trust> BluesKaj ati radeon 1100 xpress
<Alyx-Trust> laptop
<BluesKaj> yeah , ati and compiz don't mix too well
<Diskonnected> does anybody know where the MAC OS X Support chat?
<BluesKaj> Diskonnected, whynot google your question
<Diskonnected> i did
<Diskonnected> cant find anything:(
<Jucato> not the right place to ask though
<Diskonnected> i know that; i just thought yall might know or might be willing to help me?
<BigDaddy> Anyone at all know how to make KDM show users that are logged in?
<Alyx-Trust> BluesKaj now my restart buttons are missing strange?
<sunny_> I known it
<Alyx-Trust> ok enough slow tor
<sjovan> hi every one. I origanly installed festy, but I got a bit tierd of gnome. I have now isntalled the kde pack and I'm just wondering. How can i remove gnome if i deside to stick with kde?
<yuriy> anybody have gmail imap working nicely in kmail?
<ira> gmail is just too old and nasty
<lophyte> I can
<ira> zimbra
<Jucato> sjovan:  <dasKreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<Shinigami> BluesKaj: Thank you.  That fixed it right up. :) *waves*
<lophyte> I can't find any information about enabling desktop effects in kubuntu gutsy.. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Jucato> !compiz | lophyte
<ubotu> lophyte: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sjovan> daskreech:Jucato: yepp yepp
<lophyte> oi
<lophyte> thanks Jucato
<mikes3> !compiz
<mikes3> ?compiz
<Tm_T> mikes3: dont
<Tm_T> Jucato: you and your fresh eyes :(
<Jucato> :)
<angasule> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !effect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effect - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<angasule> hmm, to get desktop effects I should install compiz-kde, then?
<Jucato> !compiz | lophyte
<ubotu> lophyte: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> !compiz | angasule
<ubotu> angasule: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SudoKing> what's everybody up to with compiz
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<doudou> Hello, where can i find help for bluetooth audio on Kubuntu gutsy?
<sunny_> Hi, does anyone can help me
<sunny_> My system go to Runing local boot script (etc/rc.local) [OK] and hang on, How can I fix it?
<a|2121|e> assalamualaikum
<Gruelius> Is there an application to set the startup applications
<mikes3> compiz-fusion installed,does not work properly,,the only distro i have had probs,,sid,,no problem,Mandriva by default,pclinux,Ubuntu even ,,Ubuntu gets freferential treatment i see
<Jucato> Gruelius: by default, just leave the app running when you logout, it will be restarted when you log back in
<Gruelius> jucato: i dont want the keeping of sessions or whatever its called
<Jucato> !autostart | Gruelius
<ubotu> Gruelius: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<utnubuk> hey everyone, what program would you reccomend to rip a DVD to my machine?
<Gruelius> thankyou
<BluesKaj> Gruelius, alt+F2 ' kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart '
<Tm_T> !dvd | utnubuk
<ubotu> utnubuk: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> utnubuk: k9copy
<utnubuk> thanks
<sunny_> why I only can use sudo startx to start X-windows,
<biovore> hmm..  probably started as root and it made root only files in your home directory..
<barbaros> hi guys
<barbaros> have u ever heard of yakuake ?
<ardchoille> barbaros: I use it daily
<BluesKaj> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<barbaros> i try to lance it by pressing f12 but it does not run
<barbaros> what can it be the possbile problem ?
<barbaros> ive run it once then its gone
<ardchoille> barbaros: it hides above your desktop
<barbaros> in command run diaglox box i write yakuake it says it has been lanced and i should press f12 but nothing happens when i press it
<ardchoille> barbaros: Open a terminal and type this: dcop yakuake DCOPInterface slotToggleState
<kyron> Anyone else ever had this problem after installing 7.10? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/158427
<ardchoille> barbaros: Once yakuake is open, click on the options to setup the toggle key combo
<sunny_> how can I fixed it
<sunny_> I use recover mode and use startx can startx the X-windows
<wulfrano> saludos
<sunny_> biovore, how can I fix it?
<barbaros> hwere is tooggle key _?
<biovore> sunny_: sudo chown <username> /home/<username> -R
<biovore> try that..  username being your username..
<sunny_> Thank you I try now
<ira> any one smb cups?
<ira> i can open my shared folders
<ira> bu can not connect to a shared printer
<SudoKing> what about me
<SudoKing> oh n/m
<Greenery> i'm planning to buy new gfx card either from nvidia or ATI but my concern is will the latest gx from either company works well with Kubuntu?
<barbaros> i cant find a way to pull down this yakuake
<ardchoille> barbaros: alt+f2: dcop yakuake DCOPInterface slotToggleState
<barbaros> do i have to type all the time this cryptic command line ?
<Tm_T> Greenery: nvidia should, though latest highend maybe not, but that's unfortunate truth with both of those
<ardchoille> barbaros: No, once yakuake is open, you can set a toggle key combo
<barbaros> how ?
<barbaros> i ve tried to do it f12 is set right ?
<ardchoille> barbaros: is yakuake open?
<barbaros> i ve set f12 as alternative
<barbaros> yep it's open
<ardchoille> barbaros: click the options button (whichever it is for your skin) and choose "Configure Global Shortcuts
<ardchoille> barbaros: middle button with a down arrow in it?
<barbaros> open retrat yakuake shortcut f12 alternate f12
<barbaros> do i have to reset those values ?
<barbaros> when i click on f12 i cant see it
<ardchoille> click on the Open/Retract.. then click on the Custom item below, then click the big button
<BluesKaj> Greenery, as an ati user I'm kind of restricted due to the lack of support for ati in linux altho reports say it 's supposed to be better shortly ... nvidia seems to be more widely supported with better drivers etc
<barbaros> primary shortcut is F12
<barbaros> there
<barbaros> alternate shortcut is F12 again
<barbaros> multi-key is not selected
<Helvasca> How do I rotate a monitor 90 degrees in the display setting?
<ardchoille> barbaros: Use a different one for Alternate, if your f12 key isn't working, you don't have a primary or alternate the way you have it
<Greenery> cool thanks for the suggestion
<ardchoille> barbaros: I use ctrl+space
<SudoKing> My F12 Key isn't working; I think there's a cookie crumb behind it
<ardchoille> SudoKing: hahaha
<Helvasca> ???\
<barbaros> ive assigned win+f12
<SudoKing> I love eating behind the keyboard :)
<barbaros> so f12 key works but there is something wrong may it be assigned some other action too ?
<ardchoille> barbaros: You can also make a launcher for your panel and use thqat command I gave you to toggle yakuake instead of using the key combo
<sunny_> Hi, biovore
<ardchoille> barbaros: That's why I said make a different one for alternate
<biovore> oO
<biovore> not work?
<barbaros> does not kcontrols shortcuts diaglog warn me about that ?
<sunny_> I try now,but found another problem
<kyron> wow...I never thought kubuntu could be broken to such an extent... just resuming from pressing the power button on a laptop...get a blank illuminated screen...can't do a thing but reboot O_o
<barbaros> what does launcher mean ?
<barbaros> do i have to install it ?
<barbaros> im a newbie ?
<biovore> launcher is like a windows icon to run stuff..
<barbaros> and also is there a way to remote connection as it's the case with windows xp
<sunny_> Hi,/usr/share/X11/mics refcount is 2, should be 1
<sunny_> what's refcount?
<biovore> I don't even have a /usr/share/X11/mics
<sunny_> Hi,/usr/share/fonts/X11/mics refcount is 2, should be 1
<sunny_> I'm sorry
<biovore> misc?
<sunny_> yes
<biovore> That has something to do with the fonts setup from /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<sunny_> What's problem?
<sunny_> about Xorg.conf
<sunny_> How can I do ?
<sunny_> Hi, biovore are you still in?
<sunny_> there
<biovore> sorta..
<biovore> playing a game..
<sunny_> In windows?
<sunny_> what game is?
<biovore> UT2K$
<angasule> hey, do you know the compiz config manager has wrong deps?
<pfein> is kio_http_cache_cleaner hammering anyone else's disk?
<sunny_> Hi, anyone known about what is refcount
<kyron> ok...that's it...I'm going 7.04
<hydrogen> go!
<kyron> well..it's retro from 7.10 ...hell, I installed it 3 times on a given laptop and all the config gets screwy (menus and all) where as, I have this other laptop that upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04...but that one now has 4 problematic packages that crash adept
<damian> hi
<BluesKaj> kyron , if possible install synaptic , it has a repair function for broken packages
<elpez> anybody knows how to use sd camera cards
<elpez> ?
<sunny_> Hi, anyone known about what is refcount
<kyron> BluesKaj, that a package manager?
<kyron> BluesKaj, I know that to be a touchpad ;)
<BluesKaj> yes , sismilar to adept but with more options
<kyron> BluesKaj, ohhhh
<BluesKaj> it's the default package manager used in gnome, but it works well in kde
<kyron> that and I still don't seem to be able to get Medibuntu packages (ie: acroread isn't found) to be loaded in my selection (even though it's _there_, checked out and all...)
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | kyron
<ubotu> kyron: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hasan_> hi gusy
<hasan_> here is the problem
<hasan_> i ve got two accounts in my computer
<hasan_> i just want to have every settings valid for the other account
<hasan_> namely two accounts are barbaros and hasan
<kyron> BluesKaj, Ahhhhhhhhh...there is NO medibuntu for 7.10 as of yet...
<kyron> I get it
<hasan_> and i want to have every setting valid for barbaros to be same as for hasan how can i do that *
<hasan_> including kde settings etc ..
<elpez> !sd card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> kyron, i just installed it
<BluesKaj> acroread that is
<kyron> BluesKaj, in 7.10...but the source-o-matic doesn't show Medibuntu as being available to select....
<BluesKaj> it's available in other repos , kyron
<kyron> BluesKaj, oh...sorry about that, didn't think it would be duplicated
<BluesKaj> try the canonical debs
<BluesKaj> such as: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner, deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main
<ardchoille> Getting an error: Could not find mime type: application/octet-stream. How do I get rid of it?
<BluesKaj> weel , sacktime here ,nite all
<kyron> blueyed, well...uhm.. well synaptics does give me some sort of better interface...but it doesn't fix the fact that I have 4 packages that just keep failing post-installation...
<franck> hey
<kyron> those are: acpid acpi-support powermanagement-interface kubuntu-desktop
<posingaspopular> Jucato: you around?
<Jucato> almost out. what can I do for you?
<kyron> doeth...that was for BluesKaj...which is no longer
<lostrue> f
<lostrue> hello
<posingaspopular> i put that problem im having on the forums, and asked everyone I know, and no one has been able to figure it out
<posingaspopular> is there somewhere in the Kubuntu community where I can 'escalate support' because I am really stuck on this one.
<Angelus> canonical support
<Angelus> but its not free
<Tm_T> :p
<Jucato> posingaspopular: nixternal of course :)
<khaije1> anyone here with a sony laptop? the 'sony laptop' module doesn't work for me
<khaije1> posingaspopular: out of curiousity, what is the difficulty?
<posingaspopular> i asked richard, but he only responds to like 5% of my pings. which is still quite alot ;p
<posingaspopular> khaije1: my mem usage is upwards of 50%, causing my computer to run super slow and there is no reason for it. apps are only using a tiny fraction of my allocated mem/cpu space
<posingaspopular> i can move around my desktop by using the CL and keyboard shortcuts and irssi, but it's still a pain
<khaije1> posingaspopular: does top tell you
<khaije1> posingaspopular: what does top tell you?
<posingaspopular>  khaije1: what do you want specifically... 97 tasks.. 2 running cpu is 0.4us
<posingaspopular> if I run 'htop' it shows my mem usage is WAYY up, but nothing related to the apps. the same thing shows up in kinformationcenter
<khaije1> posingaspopular: i'm curious but dont' want to bug you if i can't help, is there a forum link you can give me, it's an interesting problem
<khaije1> the stuff i would ask you've probably already been asked before
<posingaspopular> you can bug me if you want, but i'll link you to the post I made in the ubuntu forums
<khaije1> posingaspopular: so how much and what type of memory do you have
<khaije1> how old is the machine, does it still happen from a live cd, or an alt OS
<khaije1> kyron: are you a robotech fan?
<posingaspopular> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595747
<kyron> khaije1, heheh, I wasn't inspired by the game but came up with the name before knowing it's robotech origins...
<kyron> which I actually adhered to ;)
<posingaspopular> my machine is less than 2 years old, 2.66 ghz, i cant boot from live cd because of my stupid cd drive not liking me, eyc
<posingaspopular> ping me if you want anything else, im going to be AF-IRC reading
<khaije1> whats that ?
<khaije1> posingaspopular: so your whole system is slow? is it just gui apps or is the cmdline sluggish too?
<posingaspopular> i think it's just the gui. my initial impression was that the whole system was slow, but not that i test the konsole, it seems its just the gui stuff
<khaije1> posingaspopular: and this started after clicking on a konversation alert?
<posingaspopular> yea it was just a highlight, and when i clicked it, my computer went down hard\
<khaije1> is the gui slow in the same way from the time you login to the time you sign out? does it fluctuate at all?
<posingaspopular> no it's pretty much slow on a steady basis
<posingaspopular> but im thinking it HAS to be a memory leak, because now my used physical memory is at 63% and its been steadily climing for the past 24 hours
<posingaspopular> it was at 49% when I first started poking around the systek
<khaije1> try installing a different window manager / desktop envirmonment (i'd reccommend fluxbox because it doesn't introduce a lot of dependiencies) and see is that is slow
<posingaspopular> and my disk cache usage has been steady climing as well
<khaije1> thats possible, but if it's a leak it should have a concrete source, and from what you've said it should be associate with something originating in the gui layer
<khaije1> posingaspopular: you can disregard the cache info that doesn't really count toward your memory total
<posingaspopular> hmm true
<posingaspopular> i think im going to try booting off a live cd and swapping out the mouse, see if that helps much
<khaije1> k
<kazuma_> Hi
<kazuma_> anyone can help me?
<kazuma_> i need a amd 64 compiz fusion icon
<GS3User007> how do i turn up my refresh rate? i know that my monitor is capable of 60, 70, 72, and 85 Hz. The only option is 60. How can I fix this?
<biovore> GS3User007: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<kazuma_> i need a compiz fusion icon for 64 bits pls
<biovore> make one...
<kazuma_> how
<kazuma_> i'm newbie
<kazuma_> :(
<biovore> gimp.. inkscape..
<GS3User007> biovore: i'm supposed to be looking at the "vertrefresh" field under 'monitor', right?
<biovore> right..
<kazuma_> is it hard?
<kazuma_> cuz' belive me i'm new
<GS3User007> biovore: it says 43-72
<kazuma_> i want to run compiz just with 1 click
<kazuma_> but i can't
<biovore> I don't bother with compiz..
<posingaspopular> w00t, i switched the mouse from one USB port to another and now it's all running smoothly
<biovore> to unstable..
<posingaspopular> Jucato: mad hack ^^
<funcrush> my system takes too much times for loading applicataion even Konsole window, how I can correct this problem?
<biovore> whats your system?
<funcrush> kubuntu 7.04
<biovore> what hardware is your computer?
<funcrush> I just finish insatlling and updating
<GS3User007> funcrush: hardware specs
<funcrush> you mean spec?
<GS3User007> funcrush: memory, cpu, etc
<funcrush> cpu : 2.8 GHz, ram : 1 GMB  graphic card : geforce 5500
<biovore> yeah that shouldn't be running slow..
<funcrush> yup but too slow for loading
<biovore> amd64?
<funcrush> this problem is appeared after updating
<funcrush> nope
<biovore> updating to what? gusty?
<funcrush> no
<biovore> just security updates?
<kazuma_> how can i join another channel?
<funcrush> maybe, sorry i don't know exactly
<biovore> try /join channelname
<biovore> example /join #ubuntu
<kazuma_> thanks
<GS3User007> how do i turn up my refresh rate? xorg.conf has the correct range specificied, but system settigns -> monitor and display only shows 60Hz
<funcrush> try restart your x-server
<funcrush> press ctrl+alt+BACKSPACE
<biovore> read /var/log/xorg.conf  maybe you have to specifiy mode lines to get that to work..
<biovore> ^ very pain in the but process
<biovore> yeah.. after you change xorg.conf you need to restart X for it to take effect.
<GS3User007> i didn't change it, i just peeked at it
<biovore> make the vrefresh just 1 number 75 for instance..
<funcrush> hm...about 10 seconds are takes for loading Konsole :(
<apokay> Hello @ all :)    Im a new kubuntu user :P
<funcrush> the others are not, but loading application is slow only
<biovore> funcrush: try top to check CPU/Memory usage (top in a konsole)
<funcrush> hello
<funcrush> well, How i can? i'm newbe too
<funcrush> well some pakages are broken like ttf-opensymbol and python-uno, is it related?
<Lam_> how do i center the login details box in the login manager?  i turned off the users list and now it looks weird because the users list is technically not there, but the layout has it displayed as if it was there so there's this huge transparent whitespace to the left of the login details box where the users list was
<nixternal> quit talking about me Jucato and posingaspopular
<numan> anybody plz help
<numan> how to load adept manager as root in butsy gibon?
<funcrush> adept-manager will ask you for password of root
<numan> no it didnot ask me for password
<numan> it pops up a message that i cannot apply changes through this because i have to be root or run sudo programs
<funcrush> well
<funcrush> you can run in konsole, too
<funcrush> sudo apt-get updagte
<funcrush> "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<funcrush> update and upgrade
<GS3User007_> what do i need to do to allow kubuntu to read/write ntfs drives?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<sub[t]rnl> or mount them by cli
<GS3User007_> thanks
<numan> funcrush! plz help me to load adept manager user interface as root
<numan> hey!
<sub[t]rnl> numan: try kdesu adept_manager
<sub[t]rnl> from konsole
<numan> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<numan> sub[t]rnl: it loaded the adept manager but these error also come up in konsole -->floof channel for details
<sub[t]rnl> better get to floofing then
<numan> ok
<Jucato> posingaspopular: whoa? it was all becuse of a mouse? O.o
<numan> sub[t]rnl: how to get to floofing?
<gongoputch> so, if I wanted to install, and I downloaded a CD and booted and am staring at (initramfs) .... what would I do next?
<posingaspopular> yea dude, wth. I had all these mad hackers fooled and it was just a stupid usb port. oh well. score one for kubuntu not being brokw
<GS3User007_> how do i mount an ntfs drive?
<posingaspopular> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<numan> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<funcrush> I got error message in "sudo apt-get -f install"     http://cfs2.tistory.com/upload_control/download.blog?fhandle=YmxvZzU3NzA1QGZzMi50aXN0b3J5LmNvbTovYXR0YWNoLzAvMDUwMDAwMDAwMDE3LnBuZw==
<funcrush> How I can fix it?
<numan> sub[t]rnl: here is the error log-->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42652/
<sub[t]rnl> numan: does the adept_manager start?
<hagabaka> hmm, looks like removing java5, tetex and associated packages will make enough room for gusty, sweet :)
<sub[t]rnl> numan: I'm not seeing anything in your pastebin thats going to stop adept_manager from running.  so, ignore those errors your seeing in the konsole when running it.  Its just a uid and xorg complaining about an input device
<sub[t]rnl> or fix em
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<GS3User007_> thoughts: pidgin or kopete?
<Tm_T> Kopete
<GS3User007_> and why
<Jucato> whatever works for you
<GS3User007_> i'm new to linux, so i'm asking for opinions...
<Jucato> best way to find out is to start using what's there (Kopete), and then test the other one (Pidgin). Although Kopete supports webcams and Pidgin doesn't
<smorg> did they change the name of libxine-extracodecs?
<Jucato> smorg: libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> if you want, you can just install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<smorg> ah that includes mpg/wmv/mp3 etc
<Jucato> except wmv/wmva
<Jucato> wma*
<Jucato> and dvdcss
<Merritt> Is there a way to get a list of channels, so you can find out where you want to go on IRC?
<smorg> cool thx
<Dr_willis> darn wife. Wont leave me alone.. Wanting me to find her some photo software that can put a 'picture' in the background (slightly faded), and then a 2nd picture in the foreground  Like the Photo galleries do.d
<Jucato> Merritt: Window -> Channel List for ______ (be careful, you will lag a bi t)
<Dr_willis> Anyone seen such a tool? windows/linux/ as idiot proof as possible :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<Merritt> jucato: Thank you
<Daisuke_Laptop> like...  an inset photo like a photo studio would do?
<gundam_rx78nt1> It's kind of quiet here.
<GS3User007_> kinda nice, actually
<gundam_rx78nt1> I know.
<sub[t]rnl> its a good sign
 * Daisuke_Laptop listens to the crickets
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<gundam_rx78nt1> that linux is getting recognized as the favorite OS of the world?
<gundam_rx78nt1> yep, that is a good sign, actually.
<sub[t]rnl> no, that the people using kubuntu arn't having any problems :D
<gundam_rx78nt1> true, or they are celebrating that the Red Sox won the Series.
<sub[t]rnl> the matchup I'm pumped to see happens sunday
<gundam_rx78nt1> which one?
<sub[t]rnl> colts vs. patriots
<gundam_rx78nt1> Don't say the Broncos... please don't say them.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Oh yea. go patriots.
<gundam_rx78nt1> You know, I think that Kubuntu should hold a desktop theme competition like gentoo did on their website.
<aaron_> is there a client for linux to connect to windows remote desktop?
<L_Ron_Hubbard> gundam_rx78nt1: you should be glad i'm a forgiving person :)
<kudar> wow my wireless is slow. im about to FLIP
<gundam_rx78nt1> It would be nice to see what the imagination of the people that use Kubuntu can come up with.
<Daisuke_Ido> colts or bust :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> L_Ron_Hubbard, why is that?
<Daisuke_Ido> because he'll sic his body thetans on you
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, forgot to switch nicks
<Daisuke_Ido> colts :D
<sub[t]rnl> aaron_:you can use rdesktop, or if your just wanting to have windows access your linux shares, use samba
<aaron_> I want full blown
<aaron_> so rdesktop
<aaron_> thanks
<sub[t]rnl> np
<aaron_> will I find that in adept
<gundam_rx78nt1> rdesktop? it's compatible with windows' remote desktop support?
<sub[t]rnl> yewp
<Daisuke_Ido> my experience is probably not typical, but i found it easier to install SFU on the windows side and connect to the existing NFS shares from windows...
<kudar> will someone hack my box and make my wireless faster. im about to /myself
<kudar> you can have root
<kudar> what do i care
<sub[t]rnl> heh, might be careful who you trust with your box kudar
<sub[t]rnl> but.. 74.132.195.249 is that you?
<sub[t]rnl> iwconfig
<sub[t]rnl> miss
<hellhound> for some reason my kde autostart directory does not seem to work... i have two bash scripts in there and it will not run either one of them.  I have also tried to use links but to no avail
<sub[t]rnl> chmod +x bashscript
<supert0nes> anyone know when we will see rc1?
<hellhound> sub[t]rnl: they are already set as executable
<Jucato> hellhound: see? you get the same answer in 2 places :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> sub[t]rnl, what command to I start rdesktop... I am confused by the man page.
<hellhound> Jucato: yes but i did already check that
<hellhound> Jucato: in fact i can go to my autostart directory and double click them and they will start
<Jucato> hm... strange indeed...
<sub[t]rnl> gundam_rx78nt1: not sure, never used rdesktop
<hellhound> Jucato: is there a way to make sure that kde knows to check this directory?
<numan> sub[t]rnl: yes thanks for  your help i was busy installing these updates
<Jucato> it's checked automatically
<sub[t]rnl> gundam_rx78nt1: http://www.venturecake.com/10-minutes-to-run-every-windows-app-seamlessly-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<Jucato> hellhound: in what directory exactly did you put them?
<hellhound> Jucato: that is what i thought... but i can't think of anything else
<hellhound> jucato: ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Jucato> hm... weird...
 * Jucato can't think of any reason why it wouldn't start
<numan> sub[t]rnl: how to make firefox the default browser for every command even in konversation for opening links?
<sub[t]rnl> don't use konv
<hellhound> Jucato: is there a log i check?
<Jucato> not sure
<sub[t]rnl> sure its in the configure konversation tab though
<Jucato> numan: konversation would use whatever default browser KDE is set to use. in System Settings -> Default Applications
<lumpycow> why does Kubuntu 7.10 give me screwed up menu names like in this screenshot http://dominomf.com/smcfiles/index.php?mode=upload&rec=8952&secret=344472.29605405
<numan> sub[t]rnl: how to open system settings?
<sub[t]rnl> start -> system settings
<sub[t]rnl> ?
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings
<sub[t]rnl> pfheh
<Jucato> we have a start? O.o
<sub[t]rnl> did you hear that question?
<sub[t]rnl> :P was trying to make it reeal simple
<kudar> sub[t]rnl: you want to see my iwconfig?
<Jucato> I already answered his other question :)
<sub[t]rnl> i answered his question before he even asked it
<sub[t]rnl> now that would be cool
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<numan> sub[t]rnl: i cant find system settings in k  menu
<kudar> numan: are you kidding
<sub[t]rnl> numan: run systemsettings in a konsole
<numan> yes really
<kudar> numan: you installed kubuntu?
<numan> kuldar: yes
<kudar> ok why you gotta call me kuldar
<numan> kudar: sorry
<sub[t]rnl> kuldar: what driver are you using for your card?
 * sub[t]rnl titters
<kudar> sub: what is the easiest way to see...
<kudar> lspci shows the exact card that i have
<sub[t]rnl> hrmn
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, show me that
<sub[t]rnl> you might want to install ndiswrapper
<kudar> sub: please no
<sub[t]rnl> bah
<kudar> sub: i heard ndiswrapper turned kubuntu into windows
<sub[t]rnl> it just used window drivers that weren't available
<sub[t]rnl> in linux
<kudar> well
<kudar> gutzy has the drivers
<kudar> thats the thing
<numan> sub[t]rnl: this time i also get this error log when launching system settings in konsole-->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42659/
<kudar> in nvidia-drivers
<the-erm> Is there a repository for wine-doors?  the .deb on the site isn't quite right ....
<sub[t]rnl> the-erm: should be in the repo's already
<the-erm> I guess I should mention I'm running gusty
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install wine
<the-erm> no wine doors.
<kudar> sub: here is lspci
<kudar> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<the-erm> and I did an apt-get install wine-doors :)
<Daisuke_Ido> say i'm using grep to grab all the lines matching a url pattern in a set of files.  that's not all the data on those lines though.  how would i strip all data from the line except the url?
<Daisuke_Ido> wine-doors?
<the-erm> It's a helper application for wine.  Helps you install all the stuff.  Kinda like apt for wine.
<Daisuke_Ido> never heard of it, no idea :)
<the-erm> I guess should check in their channel.
<the-erm> Wow that's a full place.
<supert0nes> so does anyone know when kde4 rc1 is coming out like if it is today?
<the-erm> No clue.
<supert0nes> ahh well im  kindof excited considering the betas are not very functional
<julius> adpet just asked me to upgrade to gutsy from gutsy, will this create a rip in the space time continum?
<Angelus> the-erm: here http://www.wine-doors.org/releases/wine-doors_0.1.1-1_all.deb
<Angelus> the-erm: download that and install it :)
<Jucato> supert0nes: most probably not. it was just tagged recently, so it will take a few more days/weeks before a release is announced
<Jucato> 1 week or so
<supert0nes> ahh alright
<supert0nes> the tarballs were released today
<supert0nes> and i didnt know what kindof turnaround that gets
<Daisuke_Ido> mornin Jucato
<Jucato> moin Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> you good with pipe manipulation?
<sub[t]rnl> wheres NickPresta when we need him
<b0nn> hi all, I tried to install dri desktop on my gutsy machine, and it failed (x no longer starts), now, all I want to do is revert back to the setting i had before, but cant
<b0nn> any place to start?
<sub[t]rnl> look in /etc/X11/ for a possible backup of the xorg.conf that was edited
<sub[t]rnl> or run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to generate a new one
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: I suck at bash :)
<Daisuke_Ido> :(
<the-erm> Angelus: that one doesn't like gusty.
<Angelus> why?
<Daisuke_Ido> i just need to extract a string with a set beginning and end from a longer string
<numan> sub[t]rnl: did you saw that?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking sed?
<b0nn> I did the latter and still no joy
<b0nn> how do I delete all xorg and reinstall it?
<hellhound> Jucato: ok i just tried to add kcalc to the AUtostart as a test.  I tried a link, bashscript and also even tried to copy the program there and for some reason it did not start.
<hellhound> Jucato:
<Jucato> hellhound: ok extremely weird...
 * Jucato has actually no idea now
<hellhound> Jucato: i wonder if it is linked to kdesktop?  i have disabled this inorder to use compiz-fusion with differant wallpapers for each side of the cube
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> most probably yes
<hellhound> do you know where kdesktop goes?
<Jucato> how did you disable it?
<hellhound> Jucato: i removed it from a directory and put it in my home folder... but i cannot remember what folder it was originally in
<zhaowolong> 好难看的kde
<zhaowolong> 还不如gnome好看呢
<Jucato> hellhound: /usr/bin ?
<Tm_T> zhaowolong: can we get same in english?
<hellhound> so it was in some kde folder
<hellhound> Jucato: no it was in some kde folder
<Jucato> hellhound: I'm not sure, because I don't know what file you removed
<Daisuke_Ido> !cn | zhaowolong
<ubotu> zhaowolong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<GS3User007_> how do i make it so a program starts everytime the computer does? like say, firefox?
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> GS3User007_: leave it open when you logout, it will restart when you log back in
<dangaio> anybody from Puerto Rico here?
<dangaio> I was wondering how many users in PR uses kubuntu?
<sunny_> Hi, why startx my X-windows need to use sudo startx only?
<sunny_> anyone can help me
<b1n42y> wot r u trying to do ?
<sunny_> Does anybody there, On one reponse me?
<b1n42y> yes i said what are you trying to do ?
<Angelus> why when i try to install nvidia-settings it remove nvidia-glx-new?
<Daisuke_Ido> because nvidia-settings isn't used by nvidia-glx-new
<Daisuke_Ido> night!
<Angelus> O_o
<Angelus> so i can't have nvidia-settings on kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> looks like it uses nvidia-glx-legacy, and conflicts with nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx
<Angelus> that sucks :S
<Jucato> um...
<b1n42y> nvidia-settings = config for nvidia cards ? tv etc ?
<Jucato> nvidia-glx and -new come with their own version of nvidia-settings
<b1n42y> nice
<sub[t]rnl> well, there you have it
<Jucato> that's why it conflicts with the older version of nvidia-settings that is packaged
<supert0nes> why are hd tuner cards not well supported at all?
<sub[t]rnl> +1 jucato
<sunny_> yes have try, but on cann't fix
<sunny_> Hi, why startx my X-windows need to use sudo startx only?
<Angelus> Jucato: i have nvidia-glx-new but i don't have nvidia-settings
<Jucato> Angelus: have you tried typing in Konsole "nvidia-settings"?
<b1n42y> y are u using repository drivers..they may not be the most recent ?
<Angelus> hmm yes Jucato i have it in Konsole, but not in the k menu
<b1n42y> goto nvidia
<Jucato> Angelus: no problem then. it just doesn't have a menu entry
<sunny_> b1n42y, are you talk to me?
<b1n42y> tney
<b1n42y> no
<sunny_> sorry
<b1n42y> no probs
<sunny_> Do you you what is refcount
<b1n42y> i was trying to get you to tell me what you where trying to do  but
<Jucato> b1n42y: because the repository drivers are already setup to work on Kubuntu and can be easily installed, updated, or removed.
<b1n42y> ya i would understand that if you wer using ubuntu ..coz u cant shut down x  bug i think but kubuntu is easy
<b1n42y> just did it myself
<b1n42y> am newb aswell
<sub[t]rnl> can't shut down huh?
<b1n42y> nope
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<b1n42y> init 3 etc doesnt work
<Jucato> init 3 isn't shutdown though
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> i'm fairly sure that if you shutdown -h now
<b1n42y> so i went kubuntu coz therz an option to start in console and since i just swicthed to linux i dont minde kde envir.
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu will shutdown
<Jucato> and Ubuntu uses a different init system. I'm not sure how it affects the init commands
<b1n42y> mmm i had problems shutting it and read thru alot of cr*p
<b1n42y> on how to do it...but i never came here so you're prob right
<b1n42y> so shutdown -h in terminal or one of the ttys ?
<sunny_> hey,hey, No one known about "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1 fixing
<sunny_> ????
<sunny_> Help
<sunny_> help
<b1n42y> newb here..i help what i can ;)
<b1n42y> brb
<Lam_> how do i center the login details box in the login manager?  i turned off the users list and now it looks weird because the users list is technically not there, but the layout has it displayed as if it was there so there's this huge transparent whitespace to the left of the login details box where the users list was
<dangaio> Lam_, you need to edit the /usr/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu/kubuntu.xml file
<Lam_> ah. i'll take a look at that. thanks
<Lam_> dangaio: /usr/apps doesn't exist. i found it under /usr/share though
<dangaio> Lam_, sorry, I haven't edited that file in so long, I forgot it's under share.
<b1n42y> anyway to search through chat ?
<b1n42y> in koepete ?
<b1n42y> irc ?
<Tm_T> b1n42y: Kopete has history plugin
<b1n42y> ty does that allow for irc search
<b1n42y> anyways ill look into it TY
<Lam_> how do i change the kdm theme?
<Lam_> i thought i knew how to but kubuntu has it set up differently or something
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<sub[t]rnl> then look in kcontrol
<Lam_> ah that would have helped. thanks
<Lam_> why wasn't it installed by default?
<sub[t]rnl> guess they didn't feel it important enough to include
<b1n42y> 700 mb cds i assume
<Lam_> it's only 50kb o_O
<b1n42y> adds up
<b1n42y> ;p
<sub[t]rnl> and its only one command line away
<Lam_> lol alright. that helped, so thanks
<b1n42y> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuExtras
<b1n42y> thats y i said wot i said
<Jucato> Lam_: kdmtheme isn't located in the main repository. it's in universe. we can only include packages from main in the CD
<Lam_> ah ok. that's a much more valid reason. thanks
<ScorpKing> what log is the messages stored in that's displayed during startup?
<sunny_> my system hang on at "Running local boot script (/etc/rc.local) [Ok]"
<sunny_> what can I do?
<Jucato> ScorpKing: boot or dmesg. not sure which of the two
<ScorpKing> ok will check. ty
<MilesG> does /etc/motd get reset every time the computer restarts?
<ScorpKing> Jucato: none of those. i grepped the /var/log/ dir but none of the boot messages shows up. maybe it's disabled.
<Jucato> hm.. I think it's disabled if "quiet" is enabled in the grub entry for that kernel
<ScorpKing> hmm.. funny, coz then messages from recovery mode should be logged and they're not.
<Jucato> hm... not really sure
<b0nn> anyone played with pulseaudio? Im trying to workout how to connect to a pulseaudio server and 'listen' to theoutput
<baudthief> omg. Portal is running better on my fesity/wine install than on my winXP install!
<baudthief> must... resist... urge to play more
<krekon> could I, in any way, to connect a laptop on a desktop that has connection on the internet and the laptop has connection to the internet through this desktop?
<kaminix> I can't run any windows programs through Wine. Tried Internet Explorer 6 and something else, but it said I didn't have a DOS dir or something.
<ackbahr> kaminix: Maybe IE is not the best choice to try Wine?
<ScorpKing> krekon: yes
<kaminix> krekon: Yes, should be possible, think it's called a gateway. Don't know how do do it though. ^^
<krekon> ScorpKing you know how?
<kaminix> ackbahr: I tried some other smaller program too, don't remember which, and I think it said the same thinc.
<ackbahr> kaminix: Smaller in the sense of "more stand-alone"?
<ScorpKing> krekon: you have to set the gateway to the ip of the box with the internet.
<kaminix> ackbahr: Yeah, I think so. Besides, both tho IE and other program were installers. :s
<krekon> you mean that I have to change the laptop IP to that of the desktop on the internet?
<ackbahr> kaminix: Yep, I never had any luck with "installed" programs....
<ScorpKing> krekon: no.
<kaminix> ackbahr: But these were installers, meaning it should've atleast shown me the setup window, no?
<krekon> dhcp holds ip adress though
<ScorpKing> ok. one sec..
<ackbahr> kaminix: Ah well yes, if the *program* doesn't start up, at least its *installer* should!
<ScorpKing> krekon: the desktop has internet right?
<krekon> ScorpKing yes
<ScorpKing> krekon: do you know how to setup eyh0 manually on the laptop?
<ScorpKing> eth)*
<ScorpKing> bah..
<krekon> ScorpKing I have never tried it
<krekon> ScorpKing is it difficult?
<ScorpKing> no
<ScorpKing> on the laptop - kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces and pastebin the file for me.
<krekon> ScorpKing "auto lo" and
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kaminix> ackbahr: Was that sarcastic? :p As far as my experience go, installers usually work with wine, with them all being the same and stuff. ^^
<krekon> ScorpKing "iface lo inet loopback"
<ScorpKing> put the whole file there ^^
<ScorpKing> on patebin
<ScorpKing> s*
<krekon> aaa
<krekon> is this a file?
<krekon> with locate i fcould find it
<ackbahr> kaminix: Not sarcastic at all, I totally agree with you; the installer should at least start up!
<ScorpKing> krekon: open /etc/network/interfaces and patebin it
<ackbahr> Well, anyway gotta go (baby woke up and needs a hug).... So long!
<kaminix> ackbahr: Ah, well that's both comforting and uncomforting... in a way. :p Nice to see I'm not wrong, bad to see Wine's not working properly.
<ScorpKing> !paste | krekon.
<ubotu> krekon.: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> krekon: go to that website
<krekon> ScorpKing I paste it there
<ScorpKing> krekon: copy and paste the url here so i can see it
<krekon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42664/
<ScorpKing> checking..
<Demo1> I have mounted three hard disks into a HP Tower server, but Ubuntu cant find them. I have tried to list them with the command "lshw -C disk", but only the CD-ROM is listed. Do anybody have some debugging tips?
<ScorpKing> krekon: eth0 is missing. is that the whole file?
<krekon> yes
<ScorpKing> what does ifconfig show?
<krekon> ScorpKing through kinfocenter in network interfaces i can see eth0
<ScorpKing> is there an option to configure it mannually?
<krekon> through knetwork manager?
<ScorpKing> krekon: run knetworkmanager
<ScorpKing> yes
<krekon> ok
<krekon> right klik and configure?
<ScorpKing> yes
<krekon> ok
<krekon> ScorpKing what I have to do now?
<ScorpKing> click on eth0 and then Configure
<krekon> ok next?
<ScorpKing> select Manual and give it an ip in the same range as the one that the desktop box has
<krekon> for e.g.
<Demo1> I've inserted a new hard disk into my server, but Ubuntu cannot find it. What should I do?
<ScorpKing> what is the ip on the desktop box?
<krekon> i chang the last number?
<ScorpKing> yes
<krekon> ok wait
<ScorpKing> make netmask 255.255.255.0
<ScorpKing> then click on advanced settings and make the gateway the same as the ip on the desktop box
<ScorpKing> make broadcast the same as the ip but the last one must be .255
<krekon> ScorpKing I did it but it says wring gateway
<ScorpKing> Demo1: don't go away
<krekon> yes
<krekon> but nothing
<ScorpKing> krekon: on my box it always does that. not sure why. press OK and open /etc/network/interfaces again. did anything change?
<ScorpKing> Demo1: ls /dev/ | grep hd or ls /dev/ | grep sd and see what shows up.
<krekon> ScorpKing I have to do something similar to the desktop
<ScorpKing> krekon: no.
<krekon> ?
<ScorpKing> leave the desktop as it is
<krekon> about the broadcast I mean
<ScorpKing> no. if it's working leave it
<krekon> ok
<krekon> thanks anyway
<grainwave> nickserv HELP
<ScorpKing> krekon: what does /etc/network/interfaces have in it now?
<Demo1> ScorpKin: "ls /dev/ | grep hd" did not return anything, but "ls /dev/ | grep sd" returned "ptysd" and "ttysd"
<krekon> ScorpKing the same
<ScorpKing> krekon: ok. gimme a sec and i'll pastebin the settings for you.
<krekon> ScorpKing no
<krekon> wait
<ScorpKing> hm..?
<krekon> I had to change the default gateway from routes too
<ScorpKing> o ok.
<Demo1> ScorpKing: I have four hard disk. The first is "/dev/cciss/codo", but I cannot find the three others.
<krekon> pastebin it comings
<ScorpKing> Demo1: ls /dev/ | grep sc maybe?
<Demo1> ScorpKing: "ptysc", "scd0" and "ttysc" is returned
<ScorpKing> Demo1: run sudo lshw | less and look for "logical name: /dev/?" under disk
<krekon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42667/
<ScorpKing> krekon: that ip does not seem right. run ifconfig eth0 on the desktop box
<fernando__> how can i konqueror with ssh???
<fernando__> anyone here :-)
<sub[t]rnl> how d
<ScorpKing> no :P
<Demo1> ScorpKing: cannot find disk, but disc under the *-cdrom tab.
<Jucato> fernando__: just use fish:/ or sftp:/ in Konqueror
<fernando__> thanks.. :-
<fernando__> Jucato.. thanks :-)
<krekon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42668/
<juan> k
<juan> huoh
<ScorpKing> krekon: eth0 is down. how do you connect to the internet on that box?
<krekon> through usb
<ScorpKing> it will have ppp0 then. ugh
<ScorpKing> one sec..
<fernando__> Jucato, where I can find instruction to install nvidia drivers for the last kubuntu 7.10??
<Jucato> !nvidia | fernando__
<ubotu> fernando__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fernando__> !nvidia
<ScorpKing> krekon: make /etc/network/interfaces on the laptop like this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42669/
<fernando__> Jucato, before I continues with the ndivia drivers... I want to install the 3D desktop of kubuntu.. I did it some time ago, but probably everythings have change... can you give me some tips???
<ScorpKing> krekon: and on the desktop - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42670/
<Jucato> fernando__: sorry, don't know anything about compiz
<fernando__> jucato: ok..thanks anyway
<ScorpKing> Demo1: look in /var/log/messages and see if there is anything about the disks. check in kinfocenter as well.
<fernando__> Is Beryl the best 3D desktop for kubuntu??
<krekon> ScorpKing ok done
<krekon> what is next?
<ScorpKing> do you have a hub/router or are you going to connect the two machines directly?
<krekon> directly
<ScorpKing> you have a crossover cable?
<krekon> yes
<krekon> it is not the same ethernet cable?
<ScorpKing> the wires are connected differently
<krekon> what do you mean?
<Demo1> ScorpKing: There is a message that is listed many times: "Additional sense: Medium not present" \ "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0" \ "sr 0:0:0:0: Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key: Not Ready"
<ScorpKing> on the one side the orange and green pairs are swapped for crossover
<fernando__> any software like winamp for linux?? which one search for some internet radios to play???
<Jucato> fernando__: have you tried Amarok?
<ScorpKing> krekon: anyway, plug the cable in and run sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<ScorpKing> fernando__: xmms
<krekon> ScorpKing on laptop
<ScorpKing> both
<ScorpKing> Demo1: ls /dev/ | grep sr - anything?
<tapas> in feisty removable usb drives that were attached to the computer upon logging into kde were automatically mounted
<tapas> since the update to gutsy this doesn't happen no more
<tapas> how can i fix this?
<fernando__> ScropKing: but xmms doesn't have the feature for search internet radios... right??
<krekon> ScorpKing:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42671/
<krekon> for desktop
<Demo1> ScorpKing: returns "sr0"
<tapas> there's a disk and file system dialog in the system settings -> advanced
<tapas> but it seems to be for fstab only
<tapas> using direct names in media:/ e.g. media:/42G\ Media
<tapas> doesn't work either
<tapas> grmbl
<tapas> well, off to work.. laters
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<ScorpKing> krekon: ifconfig eth0 on the desktop. is it up?
<fernando__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<fernando__> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ScorpKing> Demo1: does the disks show in the BIOS? i'm out of ideas for now. ask in ##linux and #ubuntu as well.
<fernando__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScorpKing> krekon: any news?
<krekon> ScorpKing:  wait a min
<ScorpKing> hehe. ok
<krekon> ScorpKing I just installed knetmanager on desktop
<krekon> ScorpKing and it says that net interface eth0 is active
<ScorpKing> good
<ScorpKing> on both?
<krekon> yes
<ScorpKing> ping google.com
<krekon> from laptop nothing
<ScorpKing> ping the desktop (192.168.1.1) from the laptop
<jbbarnes> Hi. I'm told runlevels are different on Debin-based systems. How can I tell what runlevel I'm at?
<ScorpKing> runlevel
<krekon> "network is unreachable"
<fernando__> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jbbarnes> Thanks. In SuSE and RH systems, you can edit initab to set your default runlevel. How can you do that in Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> krekon: is the wires on that cable the same on both sides?
<krekon> wait
<krekon> ScorpKing yes it is
<jbbarnes> I know that the whole initab thing is different on systems using upstart, but am not sure how to change the default level.
<ScorpKing> i think that's the problem. what are the order of the colors when the flat side of the connector face you? w/o o g/w b b/w g br/w br ??
<Demo1> ScorpKing: I'm in the BIOS. I'm not really sure what I'm looking for, but the HP Smart Array Controller E200i shows in the BIOS
<smorg> hi
<smorg> i'm having trouble compiling the vidalia gui controler for the Tor network client...
<smorg> anyone try this under kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> Demo1: i've never worked with a setup like that so i'm not sure what's it supposed to show.
<smorg> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<ScorpKing> Demo1: maybe it's picked up as a raid disk. try sudo cfdisk /dev/sr0 or any of the others that it might be.
<ScorpKing> smorg: you have no compiler installed
<ScorpKing> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ScorpKing> !find build-essential
<ubotu> Found: build-essential
<ScorpKing> smorg: install build-essential
<fernando__> I have compiz running but I can found how to define shortcuts.. anyone know if is that possible??
<kazuma_> hi all how do i use compiz fusion on kde?
<smorg> ah thx, I thought kubuntu came with gcc preinstalled... and it already did lots of logging.
<kazuma_> i have gutsy gibbon runing
<ScorpKing> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kazuma_> thanks
<ScorpKing> np
<kazuma_> that man is for gutsy right?
<ScorpKing> yes
<Demo1> ScorpKing: it returns fatal error
<ScorpKing> Demo1: did you try any of the other ones it might be?
<Demo1> ScorpKing: Yes, all the same. I did "cfdisk /dev/ccisss/c0d0" and I see the partitions Primary and Logical which are c0d0p1 and c0d0p5 respectivily.
<ScorpKing> Demo1: are c0d0 the size it's supposed to be?
<ubunturos> what resoultion does kdm depend on when starting the system?
<Jucato> ubunturos: afaik the highest resolution in the default depth in xorg.conf
<Demo1> ScorpKing: Yes, for the first disk. But the problem is that I cannot find the other disks
<ScorpKing> that's odd..
<ubunturos> Jucato: umm, when I say resolution, I'm referring to numbers 800 x 600, 1024 ...
<Jucato> ubunturos: yes I know. why?
<ubunturos> Jucato: default depth would refer to 24 dpi ?
<Jucato>  <Jucato> ubunturos: afaik the highest resolution in the default depth in xorg.conf
<lcx> ?
<Jucato> I didn't say just the default depth did I?
<lcx> ?
<ScorpKing> Demo1: can you pastebin the output of lshw?
<ubunturos> Jucato: I probably still don't get it. Could you make it simpler?
<the-tomic> help please - where do i setup network workgroup to see other win xp computers/printers on my network
<flaccid> !samba | the-tomic
<ubotu> the-tomic: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<the-tomic> thx
<flaccid> np
<Jucato> ubunturos: look at your xorg.conf. each Depth has a set of resolutions (Modes)
<ubunturos> Jucato: ok, I'll do that
<lcx> why can not i?
<smorg> sweet got tor+vidalia+privoxy all goin :-)
<lcx> the resulti as follows:
<lcx> lcx@lcx-desktop:~$ samba
<lcx> bash: samba：找不到命令
<flaccid> result of what?
<flaccid> samba is not a command
<foxhound31> compiz fusion does it still have a bad effect on wine?
<foxhound31> and if so how do i turn it off?
<darklos> hello
<ubunturos> !hi | darklos
<ubotu> darklos: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Demo1> ScorpKing: sorry, what do you mean by pastebin?
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<darklos> waw itś realy cool Kubuntu
<ubunturos> darklos: :)
<darklos> just change from linspire to kubuntu
<babar> onjjour
<babar> need help pour mettre en reseau un pc sous linux sur un reseau avec que des windaubes
<darklos> how i use adept updater?
<Demo1> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42672/
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> is that polish channel???/
<Tm_T> !pl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> !pl | ubuntu
<Tm_T> ubuntu: /j #ubuntu-pl
<ScorpKing> Demo1: it looks like there is something on google. one sec..
<ScorpKing> Demo1: search for - HP Smart Array Controller E200i ubuntu - on google. i'm a bit busy atm.
<dangaio> Ok, I just upgraded a computer to 7.10, when I rebooted it, all I get is a black screen and not even pressing CTRL+ALT+F2 gives me a virtual term with a log in prompt.  Can someone help me?
<kazuma_> help with compiz fusion
<kazuma_> pls
<Jucato> !compiz | kazuma_
<ubotu> kazuma_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> kazuma_: also check the compiz fusion wiki
<WaltzingAlong> kazuma_: ... it answers the important question 'where is the cube!'
<WaltzingAlong> dangaio: still there? still seeking help?
<greencookie> Hey guys. How do I make nautilus default file manager in kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> wish to replace dolphin with konqueror? follow the instructions at http://sathyasays.com/?p=23 but the opposite (as the article is how to replace konqueror with dolphin) | greencookie you can follow these instructions but use nautilus in place of references to dolphin (as default) or konqueror (as default)
<Jucato> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: convenient factoid just for you :)
<Jucato> so that I don't have to trigger you...
<greencookie> ok WaltzingAlong thnx.
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: sure that works for directories but what of the other items like media:/ and system:/ ? those too ?
<WaltzingAlong> ;d
<greencookie> I think I'll leave it as it is:)
<greencookie> I've never used KDE before.
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: welcome to KDE!
<greencookie> So don't wanna "accidentally" mess things up.
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: that should work fine too. inode/system_directory is dependent on inode/directory afaik
<kaminix> How do I make KGet ask me where to save each file when using "Download with KGet" via the Konq menu?
<greencookie> Well, I actually got forced into accepting KDE! Everyone kept saying GNOME is for beginners:) hehe.
<Jucato> kaminix: that should be the default behavior. it will ask you where to download it.
<Jucato> kaminix: but have you enabled KGet-Konqueror integration?
<kaminix> Yeah, I suppose so. KGet is default dload managet.
<kaminix> *manager
<kaminix> I'm downloading via Krusader though, but it's in the Konq menu.
<Jucato> ah... kget integration only works with konqueror. not sure if it does with krusader
<kaminix> Jucato: But it's on the Konqueror menu. Now that I downloaded multiple files it asked me though.. :s
<Tolsty_Kot> Hello! Who knows in wich file I can change a standard path to the directory /media? Now I have all mounted under /home/Oleksandr/media. I want to change this path for buttons "System Menu", wich occupated near K-menu buttons, left-down on the detskop. (I want to press button "Media" in System menu, and go to /home/Oleksandr/media).
<greencookie> Quick question: How do I enable 3d mode on my KDE? Do I have to download some kind of software?
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: compiz?
<Tm_T> greencookie: 3d mode?
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | greencookie
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: trying to replace ubotu?
<greencookie> Tm_T, When I try to play the chess game in 3d mode it says install python open gl or something and gtk
<WaltzingAlong> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> greencookie: well uhm, what chess game?
<greencookie> '3D Chess Game' but there's nothing three dimensional about it:)
<Tm_T> greencookie: and be more precise
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: you may mean direct rendering. which video card/chipset do you have? ati? nvidia? sis? intel?
<greencookie> ATI:)
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | greencookie
<greencookie> Sorry TM_T kinda new here
<ubotu> greencookie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> greencookie: no problemo
<greencookie> I downloaded the ATI driver from website and enabled them. Now I still dont have 3D:(
<numan> i am having problem with ekiga phone with no sound input and output
<WaltzingAlong> numan: run through the config wizard. does sound work elsewhere?
<greencookie> Can someone help me enable 3d?
<Tolsty_Kot> Who knows in wich file I can change a standard path to the directory /media? Now I have all mounted under /home/Oleksandr/media. I want to change this path for buttons "System Menu", wich is near K-menu buttons, left-down on the detskop. (I want to press button "Media" in System menu, and go to /home/Oleksandr/media).
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> Tolsty_Kot: using dolphin or konqueror?
<Tolsty_Kot> konqueror
<Tolsty_Kot> WaltzingAlong:
<Tolsty_Kot> Sorry, I think, my English is bad// :(
<greencookie> WaltzingAlong, Xorg.conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1501/
<WaltzingAlong> Tolsty_Kot: you could right mouse click on the media system item in konqueror, select properties, then URL,changing it to the path you wish. not sure how to get media:/ register as /home/Oleksandr/media though
<greencookie> WaltzingAlong, xorg.0.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1502/
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: the driver in use is 'vesa'; it needs to be 'ati' for the open source driver for ati cards or 'fglrx' for the proprietary driver for ati cards
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: you followed the restricted manager to install the fglrx driver?
<userah> hey! Can somebody tell me, where`s - /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall(slackware) in kubuntu? thanks
<greencookie> I do know how to access the restricted manager window.
<flaccid> userah, what firewall is it?
<greencookie> WaltzingAlong, when I try to enable the ATI accelerated card and reboot, my screen is blank:(
<userah> flaccid: generated
<flaccid> userah, there is a firewall called generated?
<flaccid> um you want iptables?
<userah> no I mean the firewall is generated from the web - flaccid
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: ok so make a copy of the log then to send when you set it back to vesa or check the log for the error, remember it for when you return here. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh        can reconfigure X for you  (ctrl+alt+f1 to access a tty)    when reconfiguring, 'vesa' should always work, but give 'ati' a try too (restricted manager will enable 'fglrx')
<Tolsty_Kot> WaltzingAlong: thanks, I will try, but may I have root-mode of konqueror?
<greencookie> WaltzingAlong, I understood everything except making copy of my log. Which log are you talking about?
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: the log you sent to me of X /var/log/Xorg.0.log    so something like             cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/Xorg.0.log
<greencookie> WaltzingAlong, How do I make my 'ati' my driver. Its currently 'vesa'. I tried 'flgrx' before didnt work. The way I did it was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: same command just pick ati in the list instead of fglrx
<greencookie> ok
<greencookie> brb
<greencookie> Shoot Ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work for me. :(
<greencookie> Whats the command for running terminal?:)
<WaltzingAlong> yeah usually that ctrl+alt+ f1 through f6
<dangaio> greencookie, try ctrl+alt+f2
<dangaio> If not reboot in recovery mode.
<greencookie> I tried ctrl+alt+f1,2,3,4,5,6,7 doesnt work:)
<greencookie> brb
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> im using xine-plugin for firefox
<bjwebb> 1) is there anyway i can change the settings (to get it to work nice with compiz)
<bjwebb> 2) can i control the playback?
<flaccid> userah, are you using iptables?
<flaccid> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<WaltzingAlong> !info guidedog
<ubotu> guidedog: NAT/masquerading/port-forwarding configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 124 kB, installed size 444 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<userah> flaccid: nope
<flaccid> nope what
<bjwebb> can anyone help me?
<WaltzingAlong> bjwebb: those who know your answer and are here usually answer; btw i use mplayer with firefox
<flaccid> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<userah> flaccid: I`m note using iptables
<flaccid> !ask | bjwebb
<ubotu> bjwebb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WaltzingAlong> !info mozilla-mplayer
<flaccid> sorry
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<flaccid> i missed your Q. perhaps try #firefox
<flaccid> userah, what are you using
<bjwebb> flaccid: yeah it was about configuring the xine-player
<flaccid> bjwebb, my bad. sorry mate i wish i could advise. try #ubuntu-effects for the compiz issue
<userah> flaccid There`s that firewall generator http://www.slackware.com/~alien/efg/index.php
<bjwebb> flaccid: i know what the issue is, its actually the driver
<bjwebb> but i got kopete to play nicely by changing a video setting
<userah> flaccid: nothg for now, just install it
<bjwebb> i jsut wondered if there was settings somewhere for the plugin
<flaccid> bjwebb, i would contact the authors. problem xine is pretty slow and unactive and lacks doco so good luck
<flaccid> userah, it is iptables...
<flaccid> says it in the header
<flaccid> i will check the file for you
<userah> thanks!
<bjwebb> WaltzingAlong: do you know if you could change the settings of an mplayer plugin?
<anto> Can somone explain what "err:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne underrun on sound buffer 0xd9dce10" means?
<WaltzingAlong> bjwebb: right mouse click on it in the browser
<greencookie> hey WaltzingAlong, neither 'ati' nor 'flgrx' worked:(
<flaccid> bjwebb, did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ?
<bjwebb> i don't want itables!
<flaccid> bjwebb, thats what you are using so yes you want it
<flaccid> bjwebb, the site you linked was titled "Easy Firewall Generator for IPTables"
<bjwebb> no, but that link wasn't for me was it
<flaccid> yes it was
<bjwebb> flaccid: aren't you meant to be talking to useah?
<bjwebb> userah rather
<flaccid> it advises the location of the firewall rules which is what you want
<bjwebb> no its is not!
<flaccid> ah shit
<flaccid> my bad
<bjwebb> lol
<flaccid> forgive me i can't read this terminal very well
<bjwebb> konversation ftw
<WaltzingAlong> greencookie: alt+f2        kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf                  find the part about BusID then put a # in front of it to comment it out.                  like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1503/
<flaccid> well whoever wants the default rules file for iptables: /etc/iptables.rules
<flaccid> please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  for howto on firewall for ubuntu
<flaccid> bjwebb, you want xine stuff right?
<bjwebb> yeah xine-plugin
<flaccid> bjwebb, whats the undesired behaviour?
<bjwebb> well the video is mucked up with compiz, but thats true of all video players
<bjwebb> i have to change a setting to get it to do the video in a simpler way
<flaccid> ah you can only take it up with xine people unfortunately. i've tried this in the past and its difficult.
<flaccid> unless you believe its the UI and not the codec..
<flaccid> hard to say i guess
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bjwebb> i can fix it in kaffeine
<flaccid> raise a bug on it and see the response
<bjwebb> the problems actualy the vid. driver
<bjwebb> this is just a way round
<flaccid> if you think its the vid driver, take it up with them...
<userah> flaccid: thank you!
<flaccid> not much else you can do but report it
<bjwebb> flaccid: nah my gfx card driver
<flaccid> unless you are a dev
<bjwebb> but if i switch video driver iit works
<bjwebb> from auto to xshm in kaffeine
<bjwebb> i want to know how i change the same setting for the plugin
<flaccid> hard to pinpoint the problem. i would just raise a bug under ubuntu to begin with
<bjwebb> its the gfx card driver im sure, can't to compiz and vid at same time
<frizz> аг
<bjwebb> but the xshm videodriver in kaffeine works
<bjwebb> so i  want to use that driver in xine plugin
<frizz> гыыыыыыыыыыыы
<bjwebb> ↑↑↑↑ wtf
<frizz> fuck
<flaccid> um thats a dif driver so um yeah tis a dif dirver
<flaccid> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<flaccid> i mean codec
<hellhound> is there anything special with using sudo visudo?  for some reason my new line does not seem to work.  I added "use ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/g15daemon" and i am still required to use my password when i run "sudo /usr/sbin/g15daemon"
<icewaterman> hi
<icewaterman> i want an icon on my desktop to do exactly as the Suspend button in Log Out menu does. what command is executed by that button?
<WaltzingAlong> icewaterman: suspend?
<icewaterman> WaltzingAlong: it does not launch suspend
<icewaterman> i know that because even root cannot execute that one with success.
<icewaterman> one thing it definately does is /usr/bin/kdesktop_lock --forcelock
<icewaterman> and as far as i can tell next thing to be executed is "/bin/sh ./linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux"
<icewaterman> however what script is behind this?
<icewaterman> uhm and also "/bin/bash /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force" gets executed
<icewaterman> however it seems that /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux executes the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<WaltzingAlong> icewaterman: maybe ask in #kubuntu-devel ? or #kde
<jussi01> !dual head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jussi01> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<serzholino> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaminix> Anyone now a good English - English dictionary for KDE? I know I can find loads of them by randomly searching with apt, but any recommentadions?
<pbn> english-english ? did you have a few beers ? heh
<pbn> you want to translate English to English ?
<kaminix> pbn: Such as Oxford advanced learners thinge or an encyclopedia like thingie.
<icewaterman> kaminix: pbn well there are uni-language dictionaries, more like an encyclopedia
<pbn> oh yes, now I get it
<pbn> yeah I know Oxford's, I've got it
<icewaterman> kaminix: due to the size i suspect you do not want to download but rather look the stuff up online (en.wikipedia.org)
<kaminix> Swedish-English would be nice too, but somehow I doubt I'll find one :p
<kaminix> icewaterman: Nah, looking it up offline is nice too. Besides, Wikipedia goes pretty much into detail.
<crazy_bus> I installed compiz-fusion and then uninstalled it.  However I've now lost alt+tab  How do I get it back?
<icewaterman> kaminix: didnt kbabel translate such stuff?
<kaminix> icewaterman: What is Kbabel?
<icewaterman> kaminix: kbabel is some translator program
<WaltzingAlong> !info kdict
<ubotu> kdict: dictionary client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 297 kB, installed size 876 kB
<icewaterman> WaltzingAlong: right, kdict is better
<kaminix> icewaterman: Says "PO-file editing suite for KDE" in apt for babel.
<kaminix> Thanks WaltzingAlong, I'll look :)
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've got a dlink dwl-g122 rev c1 usb wifi stick.  kubuntu detects it out of the box with the rt73 module.  but i can't seem to connect to any APs.  any ideas?
<Kred> Hi. There's an app (KpoGre) which I'd want but it's not in the repos nor I can't find any packages of it. There are SuSE packages of it, should I try to use those or build from source?
<flaccid> !alien | Kred
<ubotu> Kred: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<flaccid> suse uses rpm iirc
<Kred> Yes. I asked because of alien but.. :I
<WaltzingAlong> Kred: build from source
<flaccid> i would try alien then source myself
<Kred> ok
<Kred> Thanks for the answers :)
<ole> Kred: i would build from source and use checkinstall to build a package
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> if compile/install is no problem as in its provided then do that
<flaccid> see how you go on the deps etc.
<crazy_bus> so no one knows how to re-enable alt+tab switching?
<flaccid> crazy_bus, try #kde
<flaccid> check your shortcuts etc. in kcontrol
<flaccid> its all in there
<jussi01> Hmmm, can you use displayconfig-gtk on kubuntu?
<jussi01> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubotu> displayconfig-gtk: Simple tool to change xserver settings. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.7 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 604 kB
<jussi01> ...
<flaccid> yes you can jussi01
<jussi01> thanks flaccid :)
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> most gtk apps will work
<crazy_bus> thanks flaccid
<jussi01> yeah, was just checking that it wasnt playing with gnome only settings
<flaccid> it should be abstracted totally. gnome is a de not a tk
<jussi01> oh, yeah, what was the command to refresh kicker?
<flaccid> killall kicker && kicker
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> killall kicker; kicker
<jussi01> hmmm, thought there was some dcop thing
<flaccid> if not
<flaccid> ah ok, probably sorry there probably is
<timri> dcop kicker kicker restart
<jari> my laptop is melting.. it's really warm but it didnt get this warm while using windows
<flaccid> try ##windows
<jussi01> sigh
<timri> jussi01: dcop kicker kicker restart
<jussi01> timri: thanks. all sorted with that now. its this dual head setup thats the issue
<timri> the session manager doesnt like the network-manager it seems. all saved konqueror windows fail because the network has not come up yet. Anyone know a way around ? a ifup hook or something?
<dave200202> hello mates
<WaltzingAlong> hello dates
<flaccid> i gtg
<jari> is there anything you can do to cool down the PC?
<WaltzingAlong> jari: use the power saving settings? switch to powersave or dynamic modes
<timri> jari: use top to see if a process is eating up all your cpu (strigi does that sometimes)
<WaltzingAlong> i have not seen strigi since sudo aptitude purge strigi...
<timri> WaltzingAlong: been there and done that too... hehe poor jos
<jari> thanks, strigi is not running
<jari> WaltzingAlong: where can I find the power saving settings?
<WaltzingAlong> jari: guidance-power-manager
<jari> WaltzingAlong: sorry I dont know where is guidance? Im looking from system settings
<WaltzingAlong> jari: alt+f2   then guidance-power-manager        or            it may already be running next to the clock as 'power manager'
<timri> jari: alt-f2, or use a konsole
<Kred> Hey I'm seeing ksysguard eating my CPU..
<timri> Kred: that's fairly normal, use top, it is a quite a bit lighter
<Kred> Oh ok :)
<jari> WaltzingAlong: it could not be started because an instance was already running
<Kred> Btw, I don't see trackerd installed. Is it only for Ubuntu?
<kolla> Is this KDE or something else? I only have it on my gutsy box:  http://amiga.nvg.org/moro/volum.png
<WaltzingAlong> jari: ok then there is likely the icon for it already in the systray next to the clock
<WaltzingAlong> kde!
<Jucato> kolla: it's a known bug with KMilo
<kolla> when I press XF86AudioRaiseVolume/XF86AudioLowerVolume that's the one that shows up
<WaltzingAlong> Kred: for ubuntu/gnome
<timri> WaltzingAlong: you didnt forget to remove the strigi cache did you? aptitude purge doesnt remove it
<jari> WaltzingAlong: ah yes thank you
<kolla> Jucato: aha.. it just swaps between 0% and 11%, is that normal? :)
<Kred> WaltzingAlong: good :) I don't want such thing in my laptop :)
<Kred> Thanks!
<Jucato> kolla: it's not normal. it's a bug. and it has been reported already
<WaltzingAlong> rm -r ~/.strigi ? and the like, sure did
<kolla> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> strigi and dolphin are getting too much bad publicity because of this :(
<Jucato> (the *real* dolphin)
<timri> Jucato: On my system dolphin went the way of the dodo.
<jussi01> grrrr...
<Jucato> timri: it flew? :D
<timri> Jucato: It sank like a stone
<Jucato> poor dodos... they can neither fly, nor swim it seems :D
<kolla> Jucato: so "normal" would be to get the usual big volume gauge? :)
<Jucato> kolla: no. the normal would be that it can go beyond 11% :D
<timri> anyone know of a way to get the session manager to wait restoring until after the network has come up?
<Jucato> kolla: it's normal that it looks like that. it's a new theme for kmilo
<timri> Jucato: This one goes to eleven!
<kolla> Jucato: ah, ok
<kolla> Jucato: but..uhm.. is it also normal that it doesnt actually make any difference to the sound level?
<Jucato> that I don't know :)
<kolla> normal.. as in, part of this bug :)
<hydrogen> hey
<hydrogen> someone broke the topic!
<Jucato> ?
<hydrogen> the last not-a-link
<hydrogen> is missing a ubuntu
<Jucato> it's a link here
<hydrogen> not a working one
<Jucato> working here
<hydrogen> its supposed to be /HelpingKubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> hydrogen:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu ?
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<hydrogen> not /HelpingK
<Lynoure> hydrogen: nothing    sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop  would not fix, if you are serious
<hydrogen> The channel topic is "Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0beta3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Wanna help?
<hydrogen> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingK"
<Jucato> hydrogen: working fine here. are you sure it's not just your window that cuts it off?
<WaltzingAlong> so your client cuts it off
<Jucato> hydrogen: what IRC client?
<hydrogen> odd for konversation to do that..
<Lynoure> hydrogen: oh, you meant your topic is missing ubuntu :)
<Jucato> using konvi here, but still fine
<WaltzingAlong> konversation here too
<Jucato> hydrogen: can you check Window -> Channel Settings for #kubuntu?
<hydrogen> try cycling the channel
<WaltzingAlong> /topic
<Jucato> still works perfectly
<hydrogen> only goes to /HelpingK there
<Jucato> can you check Window -> Channel Settings for #kubuntu?
<hydrogen> what i just said
<Jucato> really weird
<xevious> weird
<xevious> i see all of it
<xevious> good morning everyone
<Jucato> hydrogen: what version of Konvi?
<hydrogen> 1.0.1
<Jucato> hm.. same version, no problem here :/
<hydrogen> and its not that its too long..
<hydrogen> echo topic | wc -c is 441
<hydrogen> TOPICLEN is 450
<hydrogen> weird
<Jucato> poor hydrogen_...
<jussi01> hydrogen: does it not just have a drag down on the topic bit?
<hydrogen_> works now?
<hydrogen_> thats crazy!
<Hydrogen> jussi01: no, the topic was truncated everywhere
<Hydrogen> not just at the top
<Hydrogen> anyways
<jussi01> heh
<Hydrogen> I need to breakfast
<Hydrogen> and then meet
<Hydrogen> back later!
<jussi01> Im gonna kill ati..
<jussi01> stupid freaking drivers
<ubuntu> Hi there
<xevious> good plan, jussi01
<timri> jussi01: while you're at it, kill via for me as well >(
<jussi01> lol
 * xevious watches jussi01 go on a killing spree
<willo> hi guys
<jussi01> anyone seen this error when running xrandr: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<Jucato> jussi01: libxrandr2 installed?
<willo> Anyone having hassles with nVidia drivers on Gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> willo: none
<xevious> willo: what problems are you having?
<jussi01> Jucato: yes...
<timri> willo: yeah, got the blank screen of death on a GeForce 6150
<willo> Weird: Since I upgraded I experience intermittend lockups
<Jucato> hm..
<willo> Not even mouse cursor moves
<timri> willo: propriatary drivers or nv?
<willo> Propriatory
<willo> I've moved to nv
<willo> and so far so good
<WaltzingAlong> black screen of death, haha
<timri> willo: curious
<WaltzingAlong> from repo or nvidia.com?
<timri> WaltzingAlong: BLANK screen of death
<willo> from repo
<WaltzingAlong> ;) ok blank screen of death, hehe
<timri> Teaches me to use an old IBM G50 monitor on a semi-modern machine
<willo> Also, I tried to install via Envy
<timri> ehh, NOT to use of course
<willo> but now I get "Unable to install build-essentail"
<WaltzingAlong> !envy | willo
<ubotu> willo: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<timri> ubotu: LOL
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<willo> lol
<jussi01> !bot | timri
<willo> Hey, I'm desperate
<ubotu> timri: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WaltzingAlong> willo: as you may know, use of the envy script is not recommended
<willo> WaltzingAlong: Yea, I know...
<willo> Any idea why build-essentials won't install?
<WaltzingAlong> willo: sudo aptitude install build-essentials          we will find out
<mouhamed> salu
<timri> salut
<eindbaas> Hi, after installing kubuntu 7.10 my laptop's fan is always on, I can turn if off doing echo -n 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state, but this doesnt seem like the proper fix :)
<eindbaas> any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> eindbaas: check the guidance-power-manager settings (may already be running, check the systray)
<willo> Ack:
<willo> The following packages are BROKEN:
<WaltzingAlong> what envy broke packages?!?! no
<willo>   libc6-dev
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | willo
<ubotu> willo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eindbaas> WaltzingAlong: is that that little icon with the charging battery?
<WaltzingAlong> eindbaas: yes
<willo> No, wasn't envy
<WaltzingAlong> willo: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f install
<willo> envy won't event get to install
<winne> hi
<eindbaas> WaltzingAlong: there's not much in there about the fan
<blix> salu les gars
<jussi01> eindbaas: is it a latitude d400?
<eindbaas> no, nec versa p520
<WaltzingAlong> eindbaas: perhaps nothing at all. i was thinking of the powersave/performance/dynamic settings
<winne> Is there an easy way to enable visual effects in kubuntu?
<willo> Downgrade the following packages:
<willo> libc6 [2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (now) -> 2.6.1-1ubuntu9 (gutsy)]
<willo> libc6-i386 [2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (now) -> 2.6.1-1ubuntu9 (gutsy)]
<eindbaas> cpu freq scaling policy is set to dynamic
<willo> Downgrade?
<jussi01> eindbaas: you could try adding acpi=off to the grub start command
<WaltzingAlong> willo: seems reasonable
<winne> w/ gnome I just had to enable "Visual effects"
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | winne
<blix> je veux voir depuis mon réseau a partir de windows voir le partage de linux
<willo> WaltzingAlong: why?
<jussi01> !fr | blix
<ubotu> blix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<winne> thx, WaltzingAlong
<willo> WaltzingAlong: isn't it just going to upgradethem next run?
<eindbaas> jussi01: hm, isnt it better to keep acpi enabled?
<eindbaas> i can already turn of the fan doing echo -n 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state, but i'm thinking it might overheat or something :D
<blix> ok
<WaltzingAlong> willo: if it could do so without error, perhaps but if there are unmet dependencies, no
<willo> WaltzingAlong: Ok, lemme try that
<WaltzingAlong> willo: then afterward give it another sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<jussi01> eindbaas: the latitude d400 has that issue, and thats the work around. see bug 127772
<winne> will try it
<winne> bye
<willo> WaltzingAlong: Thanks-do you think that perhaps that upgrade went funny?
<eindbaas> jussi01: i'm trying it, thanks
<jussi01> eindbaas: cool.
<WaltzingAlong> willo: could have been a mix of repos or packages but adept or apt-get and the like should not have forced installing/upgrading to a broken state
<WaltzingAlong> willo: so something forced it
<WaltzingAlong> willo: and now that envy can work, skip it ;)
<willo> WaltzingAlong: Ok, perhaps thats why the nVidia drivers freaked?
<WaltzingAlong> willo: could be
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | willo, install from the repo or with this guide for the latest nvidia
<ubotu> willo, install from the repo or with this guide for the latest nvidia: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<willo> WaltzingAlong: Seems happy now: I'll follow the instructions you sent-Thanx
<willo> Bye
<WaltzingAlong> cheers
<eindbaas> jussi01: it does disable the fan, but won't i lose all the other acpi functionality this way?
<jussi01> eindbaas: not sure. sorry.
<eindbaas> hm i think so, because there's no icon saying my battery is charging
<tinel> Hi, i'm new in kubuntu 7.10 and have a problem while loading an external usb hard drive. Message shown is: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 . Can anyone help me?
<WaltzingAlong> tinel: certainly. http://jaiku.com/channel/linux/presence/14843835 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530968           also you can configure these devices in kmenu/system settings/advanced/disks and filesystems
<sparrw> when i try compiz --replace it complains that it cant find metacity.  help?
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | sparrw  check the compiz channel and wiki
<tinel> thanks i'll try now..
<sparrw> WaltzingAlong: thanks for the form letter.  itchy ctrl+v fingers?
<WaltzingAlong> yes i type the same answer only so many times before creating an alias for it
<sparrw> since im already trying to run compiz, its a safe bet ive already followed the instructions
<atlfalcons866> is kde4 stable enough to use
<Jucato> no]
<atlfalcons866> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<angasule> after I installed gutsy (from the live CD) and I booted into it, I did an update and after the update I got prompted to update version, isn't that messed up? I chose not to, at that time
<Jucato> known bug
<angasule> how did that get through QA? I have installed gutsy 3 times, and two times that happend (the third one the system didn't boot, kernel panic)
<atlfalcons866> how do i turn off the bouncing icon
<Jucato> the fewer people who help test upgrades and report bugs, the less chances of catching and fixing bugs
<Jucato> atlfalcons866: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", go to Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<atlfalcons866> jucato: thanks
<tinel> now everything is working on my ext usb hd!! thanks!!!
<tinel> bye
<angasule> Jucato: I think in this hemisphere it's easy to help for the first release in each year, our LUG has about 100 people in the email list, most on kubuntu, we might be of use eventually
<Jucato> angasule: that would be great!
<WaltzingAlong> sparr_w so perhaps you have followed them already. your answer is likely a faq in the compiz fusion channel or or on the wiki but is not a kubuntu specific issue
<WaltzingAlong> tinel: great, glad it is working
<pbn> Hello, I have some kind of a problem
<lander> hello evryone
<lander> tell it
<pbn> I installed kdmtheme with aptitude
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: use to play with sure but not for production/need it working systems
<pbn> now I do have the ability to "disable KDM themes" in kcontrol
<pbn> but even if I disable the KDM themes and reboot, it's still using a KDM theme !
<lander> hye Waltzing
<lander> Waltzingalong: hey
<WaltzingAlong> lander: greetings
<fevel> hey guys...is there a one stop command for removing kubuntu-desktop from my ubuntu system?
<fevel> I have the cd and would like two clean systems
<WaltzingAlong> fevel: sure sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<WaltzingAlong> fevel: of course that is most helpful if you installed through aptitude. check http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<fevel> I used sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lg188> Waltzingalong: i cant get firefox :(
<fevel> and I used sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<fevel> but it left all the kde packages
<WaltzingAlong> fevel: ok so then you removed that package. but of course it left those
<lg188> Waltzingalong: i have a sot of package but dont know to çnstal
<WaltzingAlong> fevel: you may have some success with sudo apt-get autoremove
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: which is that
<Angelus> morning
<fevel> nothing :/
<WaltzingAlong> !info gtkorphan | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: gtkorphan: A graphical tool to find and remove orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-2 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 328 kB
<lg188> Waltzingalong: ? which ?  need Firefox
<WaltzingAlong> fevel: otherwise you can check the link i sent, there are instructions for removing the kde pieces
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: with dapper? aptitude search firefox             find it?
<fevel> ok
<fevel> thanks a lot guys
<fevel> !
<lg188> Waltzingalong: large list of laungetypes and some tools
<WaltzingAlong> !info mozilla-firefox (dapper)
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.14~prepatch071011b-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 104 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !info firefox (dapper)
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.14~prepatch071011b-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7791 kB, installed size 23060 kB
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: sudo aptitude install firefox            ?
<lg188> ty^^
 * lg188 thursty
 * lg188 likes linux based an linux OS of being open source not lik win
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: gnu/linux based operating systems are wonderful
<sharkp> hi
<sharkp> I've a problem with audio
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | sharkp
<ubotu> sharkp: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sharkp> it doesn't work
<sharkp> but on windows card and speakers work
<lg188> ty waltzing ^^ for firfox instaling help
<sharkp> so, which could be the problem?
<WaltzingAlong> sharkp: lspci    which card? check kmix that the sliders are up and enabled
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: welcome
<pizzicato`> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<timri> sharkp: also make sure you are part of the audio group
<sharkp> timri, until yesterday the audio has always worked
<WaltzingAlong> sharkp: so what changed yesterday?
<lg188> !info kde
<W8TAH> hi folks -- whats the general feeling amoungst the Kubuntu community on 7.10 (Gusty) for production use?
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<sharkp> this is the question
<sharkp> lol
<sharkp> my audio card is:
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: LTS
<sharkp> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<W8TAH> WaltzingAlong: its a LTS edition?
<sharkp> kmix is normal
<sharkp> Now I'll control groups
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: no last one was 6.06 dapper and next one is 8.04 hardy
<timri> WaltzingAlong: 6.06.1
<W8TAH> ok -- i guess im being slow this morning - what are you suggestin gthen?
<lg188> ? how to instal java runtime ?
<WaltzingAlong> right
<timri> W8TAH: to stay with Dapper ftm
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: the plugin for the web browser?
<W8TAH> timri: ok - - why?
<sharkp> I'm in audio group
<timri> W8TAH: it is more stable, has well known bugs
<lg188> Waltzingalong: yep
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> im getting quite a divergence of views :)
<timri> W8TAH: for instance: Gutsy+Unichrome --> Wine does not work
<sharkp> WaltzingAlong, any suggestion?
<W8TAH> timri: that wont be an issue -- i dont use unichrome or wine
<WaltzingAlong> !info sun-java5-plugin (dapper) | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 96 kB
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<Angelus> guys
<timri> W8TAH: the point is: as Gutsy has just been released, new bugs are bound to crop up NOW
<timri> W8TAH: you dont want that in a production env.
<W8TAH> thats very true
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: unless you are on feisty then perhaps jumping to gutsy is not so bad
<W8TAH> im on fiesty
<W8TAH> for servers im staying with the LTS -- this is for a personal machine and my dual boot laptop
<Angelus> my friend has this problem, he has a dell laptop, when he boots in ubuntu it dvd works fine, when he boots in kubuntu, and presses something from the menu, nothing works, he really wishes to install kubuntu on his laptop, any help dudes?
<timri> W8TAH: If it aint broke...
<lg188> Waltzingalong: ty^^
<W8TAH> thats the problem - the personal box is broke -- havin a number of issues that will require a reformat one way or the other
<W8TAH> just trying to decide which way to jump
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: he can install from the ubuntu dvd and then install kubuntu via the package kubuntu-desktop and could remove ubuntu-desktop
<sharkp> who can help me?
<WaltzingAlong> W8TAH: then gutsy
<timri> W8TAH: In that case (personal box) I would at least try gutsy livecd
<WaltzingAlong> sharkp: you can
<WaltzingAlong> sharkp: aplay -l
<W8TAH> awesome guys -- thanks a ton - -thats the piece i was lookin for
<sharkp> WaltzingAlong, **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware ****
<sharkp> scheda 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], dispositivo 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
<sharkp>   Sottoperiferiche: 0/1
<sharkp>   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0
<lg188> Waltzingalong: for shockwave ? sudo apt-get search shockwave ?
<Angelus> WaltzingAlong: but, installing from the livedvd makes a better installation, like programs will detect better you're kubuntu os, for example cedega, frostwire, progs like that
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: not sure it is that easy for shockwave and dapper
 * genii sips a coffee
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: something to try, not so dirty as it seems
<bjwebb> shockwave as in the movie player?
<sharkp> WaltzingAlong, so?
<lg188> Waltzingalong: kk is it dowloading manual
<timri> brb
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: if backports is enabled, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<lg188> Waltzingalong: ty^^
<lg188> il lik the suport of kubuntu users its more helping people
<sharkp> oh, I can't solve my problem
<sharkp> uff...
<lg188> and i ca'nt help it :(
<lg188> i hope i can help later
<WaltzingAlong> !audio | sharkp, we walk through, scientific approach, one thing, not then, ok perhaps this, not that, ok
<ubotu> sharkp, we walk through, scientific approach, one thing, not then, ok perhaps this, not that, ok: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lg188>  Shockwave Player ?
<lg188> Waltzingalong: Shockwave Player dide'nt a instaled it just 5 minets ago ?
<lg188> Waltzingalong: nope it was flashplayer
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: you mentioned manually installing shockwave player
<sharkp> WaltzingAlong, audio system is enabled
<lg188> Waltzingalong: it is'nt for me :We are unable to locate a Web player that matches your platform
<lg188> whien
<lg188> that was a game :(
<lg188> and i like to play it on a windows but i cant do it on kubuntu
<lg188> beacaus teh abdobe dont lknowtaht just so good OS exists
<timri> lg188: shockwave is not available for linux
<genii> flash+linux=doable shockwave+linux=not
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: i do not see gnu/linux in the list of systems for which adobe supplies a shockwave browser plugin http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<lg188> Waltzingalong: i knwo i looked also  why do they not make it ? is it to dificult for making it even in linux ??
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: apparently just a perceived lack of interest and subsequent lack of development by adobe. lg188 be sure to message adobe that you would like to see it
<timri> lg188: ask adobe
<lg188> timn: i wont it wont meahter
<genii> Sign the Shockwave for Linux petition then if you feel strongly enough about it. http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<lg188> ty^^ for suporting me =)
<timri> lg188: of course it matters, if enough people ask them...
<eagles0513875> does anyone know if there r any bugs with the w64codecs
<lg188> timn: kk let it go i need a large thing and i dont know muth peopel that use even linux or kubunbtu
<lg188> exual nobody
<lg188> an that is the reason that i hate windows
<eagles0513875> lg188: why do u hate windows
<pbn> hello, how can I disable the "hibernate" function in the "shutdown" menu on 7.10 ?
<timri> eagles0513875: Just curious, what extra codecs do you need that you cant compile into mplayer (for instance)?
<eagles0513875> timri: i have all my audio in wma losless
<eagles0513875> and for some reason in soundkonverter there is no wma decoder and i have the w64codecs installed
<timri> eagles05:ah, ok
<lg188> tha there ar to many windows user thar there are olmost 1 kubuntu suer in 90streets
<lg188> user*
<timri> lg188: And that makes us extra special :)
<lg188> im my country
<lg188> =D
<lg188> XD
<pbn> also, how can I disable the "switch user" feature whent he screen is locked ? There's stuff on the web which says you have to change things in  ./.kde/share/config/kdeglobals ... but these changes are erased by KDE itself...
<eagles0513875> does anyone know of any w64codec bugs
<kaminix> !swedish
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<eagles0513875> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<lg188> how to colour the text ?
 * lg188 looking for speakers
<kaminix> Colour what text?
<d347hm4n> can i install all requiered gnome packages with an sudo apt-get install gnome, or do i need other packages?
<lg188> oh let it i know it already it a config
<Jucato> d347hm4n: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<d347hm4n> thanks jucato
 * Jucato thumbs up
<eagles0513875> this suxs
<eagles0513875> any ideas as to why i dont have a wma decoder i have ever codec pkg imaginable installed
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: ffmpeg ? vlc ? mplayer ?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i have them all and in soundkonverter no wma decoder just an encoder
<eagles0513875> i need the decoder so i can get rid of the wma format and convert to flac
<lg188> i dont know
<d347hm4n> Jucato: Do i have to do the default window manager step of im using emerald?
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: so could you use something else to get to wav, mplayer or the like
<Jucato> d347hm4n: don't know
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i cant get out of wma to any format
<d347hm4n> Jucato: np, thanks anyway
<eagles0513875> cuz i dont have a decoder
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: vlc file.wma plays nothing?
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: or mplayer ?
<d347hm4n> are there any other window managers i can use, just to try things out?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: myy bad i need the encoder
<lg188> how to decode a mp3 to teh kubuntu version of it ?
<eagles0513875> i have the decoder
<eagles0513875> lg188: soundkonvert
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: you want the flac encoder? !info flac
<lg188> ty^^
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i have all teh codecs for flac already
<eagles0513875> i am having issues getting wma
<eagles0513875> out of wma
<eagles0513875> i need the encoder
<eagles0513875> i  have the w64codecs installed
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: right you wish to use the program soundkonverter but i am asking you if you can play a .wma file with mplayer or vlc
<eagles0513875> let me check
<eagles0513875> in mplaeyer it complains about the codec
<eagles0513875> and in vlc it plays but no audio
<lg188> :s
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: are they drm wma files?
<eagles0513875> nope
<eagles0513875> they shouldnt be unless they became drm after converting to wma
<eagles0513875> which woudl really piss me off
<lg188> for wmato kubuntu d"fault also soundkonvert ?
<d347hm4n> Jucato: i will change it to gdm, then if kde stops working i will change the default
<lg188> wma*
<Jucato> d347hm4n: you don't need to. KDM can start GNOME sessions, and GDM can start KDE sessions
<d347hm4n> Jucato: ok, so no harm done i guess
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: what do i do
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: apparently only up to wma 9.0 (not 9.1 which is used by wmp 10) can be decoded with those codecs
<lg188> ?
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: or perhaps you start a vmware windows machine to convert them
<lg188> wat is the sound of kubuntu .ogg ?
<WaltzingAlong> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ole> eagles0513875 what did you convert them with? i remember a friend of mine converted all of his mp3s to wma using a windows shareware application, and they were all drm-crippled afterwards...
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: yes one of the recommended free format (containers)
<genii> ole: I've seen this hideous behaviour before as well
<lg188> Waltzingalong: ty^^
<lg188> Waltzingalong: wtf if starting dounfkonverter its a hole list of things ? staying with te defaults ?
<eagles0513875> lg188: what format r u going for
<lg188> Waltzingalong: or ski^?
<b1n42y> ? Does any1 know y theres fancy desktop switching mechanism on ubuntu but not kubuntu and does it have anything to do with compiz ?
<lg188> Waltzingalong: or skip
<lg188> Waltzingalong: i go for mp3
<eagles0513875> ole: i used somethign called jet audio which is a windows app
<lg188> Waltzingalong: i dont get it that things
<eagles0513875> ole: i have it on here installed using wine but it bitches bout the files being drm which i never drmed them to begin with
<lg188> ?
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> lg188: whats wrong
<martijn_nerd> help!
<martijn_nerd> :)
 * lg188 getiing sick of teh sun schying o the screen
<martijn_nerd> i just upgraded feisty to gutsy
<eagles0513875> !ask |martijn_nerd
<ubotu> martijn_nerd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<martijn_nerd> and now my x is so slow
<martijn_nerd> have  an  ati x300 card
<martijn_nerd> tried both ati and fglrx drivers, but nothing seems to help :(
<eagles0513875> martijn_nerd: clean install or upgrade
<martijn_nerd> anyone an idea?
<martijn_nerd> upgrade
<martijn_nerd> tried to disable aiglx as well
<eagles0513875> in shell
<eagles0513875> run sudo apt-get update
<b1n42y>  Does any1 know y theres fancy desktop switching mechanism on ubuntu but not kubuntu and does it have anything to do with compiz ????
<eagles0513875> and if there r any updates install them
<lg188> eagles0513875: i dont get it whit that list of things in starting 1time soundkonverter
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> b1n42y compiz is NOT included in kubuntu by default
<eagles0513875> lg188: just choose the format u want to go into and then add the files u wanna convert and it does the rest
<Surge> Where's the best place to ask software RAID questions?
<b1n42y> thnx guys
<martijn_nerd> no upadates eagle
<lg188> eagles0513875:ty^^
<martijn_nerd> that all went right
<eagles0513875> lg188: no prob
<eagles0513875> martijn_nerd: do u have a backup of ur xorg.conf
<martijn_nerd> yeah
<eagles0513875> restore the original
<eagles0513875> martijn_nerd: cuz in gutsy
<mike_____> hello all
<martijn_nerd> but isnt' that all different now with xrandr etc
<eagles0513875> martijn_nerd: not sure
<mike_____> i have a question....  how do i install firefox on kubuntu,,, i tried with add/remove programs but it's locked
<kaminix> mike_____: sudo aptitude install firefox should work.
<eagles0513875> martijn_nerd: i had no issues cuz im on a laptop with a radeon xpress 200m all i did was login and a restricted drivers box popped up and i enabled it and my wifi rebpoted and the open gl works fine
<b1n42y> 1 more question, is there any reasons y i should not install compiz apart from sys resources, i read some apps dont work or display properly ....
<Dr_Willis> b1n42y compiz can be a real pain. But if you want the fancy uber eye candy its what does it.
<Dr_Willis> You can easially run kde with or without compiz
<b1n42y> apps wise u mean
<mike_____> "no candidate versions were found for firefox"
<b1n42y> uninstalling not a problem if i find its a pain ?
<lg188> sudo apt-get search firefox
<[Surge]> mike_____, Did you update your repositories?
<Hydrogen> nope!
<Hydrogen> apt-cache search
<Hydrogen> not apt-get search
<lg188> mike_____ udo apt-get search firfox
<WaltzingAlong> aptitude search firefox
<mike_____> i don't think so
<WaltzingAlong> mike_____: which kubuntu? check that they are not commented out
<kaminix> [Surge]: Firefox should be in from the begining, no?
<Hydrogen> WaltzingAlong: apt-wrong
<mike_____> 10.3
<WaltzingAlong> Hydrogen: what?
<Hydrogen> its apt-cache search
<Hydrogen> not apt-get search
<traene> Hi, I am looking for a developer chanel for linux.
<Hydrogen> or aptitude search
<[Surge]> kaminix, I'm not sure but I remember that error. :)
<WaltzingAlong> Hydrogen: i have not suggested to use apt-get search and yes aptitude search firefox searches
<[Surge]> mike_____, You'll need to do a "sudo apt-get update" first.
<Hydrogen> oops
<Hydrogen> no you didn't
<WaltzingAlong> !info firefox
<Hydrogen> sorry
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8967 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<WaltzingAlong> np
<Hydrogen> lg188 did twice, and you suggested aptitude right after
<Hydrogen> and my eyes combined the two
<lg188> Hydrogen ?
<WaltzingAlong> which is part of the reason i prefer aptitude to apt-get   aptitude install or aptitude search rather than apt-get install and apt-cache search
<Hydrogen> lg188: apt-get search doesn't work
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: the command is apt-cache search
<willo> Hello
<willo> WaltzingAlong: Howzit, just had another system freeze
<WaltzingAlong> willo: welcome back
<WaltzingAlong> willo: still no video?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong just wont to help user =)
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: :D
<willo> WaltzingAlong: No the video's fine
<willo> WaltzingAlong: It was running a screen saver, when *blammo*
<willo> WaltzingAlong: Not even Num Lock worked
<WaltzingAlong> willo: are you using compiz or xserver-xgl or the like
<timri> willo: a 3d screensaver perchance?
<willo> WaltzingAlong: Nope
<willo> timri: No, but a GL one perhaps
<willo> looked like a fractal
<traene> HELP! Need developer infos about file locking. s.o. knows a chanel therefore?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong i like them becaus they dont usez windows :)
<timri> willo: try to work a while with the vesa driver, if it still locks up it might be a hardware problem
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: what am i supposed to do
<mike_____> well it worked... thanks a lot
<mike_____> :D
<Hydrogen> traene: man flock
<willo> timri: It looked as if nv worked, perhaps I should go back to that for a while
<willo> timri: it's just so sloooow on the 3D stuff
<traene> Hydrogen: No manual entry for flock found
<Hydrogen> odd
<Hydrogen> I have the man page
<Hydrogen> anyways
<timri> willo: yeah. About the locking up. I know that the asus a8n vm csm tends to lock up
<traene> Hydrogen: anyway, I read it does not work on network drives
<timri> willo: the northbridge gets waaaay to hot
<lg188> WaltzingAlong my soundkonverter syas on 0%
<willo> timri: I don't think it's a hardware problem: Feisty worked like a charm
<timri> traene: and oplocks?
<timri> willo: perhaps you didnt push the card that much with Feisty, just guessing
<traene> timri: apropos oplocks -> nothing approp...
<willo> timri: What would be pushing the card now?
<willo> timri: The only thing that's changed is the OS
<lg188> my siter here Wlan do'snt work
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: rerip the albums into flac?
<timri> willo: what nvidia card do you have, btw
<timri> lg188: what chipset/wpa?
<willo> timri: Nvidia Gforce 7 Series
<willo> Don't recall the exact model number
 * lg188 brb timri
<timri> eagles0513875: could you post a sample from one of the wma files. To see if I can play it here (that is fair use, I hope)?
<willo> timri: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE]
<timri> willo: thanks
<lg188> timri dont know she use a xp
<lg188> sow i dont get it realy
<willo> Ok, let me restart my xserver
<willo> brb
<lg188> WaltzingAlong knwo somthing of xp networking ?
<timri> lg188: In that case... this is the wrong channel
<eagles0513875> timri: how do i post it
<timri> willo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566422
<timri> willo: workaround is: use 100.14.9
<lg188> kk witch channel  for a xp pc with networking problems
<timri> willo: ehh, make that 100.14.09
<eagles0513875> timri: how do i post a sample
<willo> timri: sweet
<timri> eagles0513875: I dont know *blush*
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> timri: :(
<timri> anyone?
<timri> willo: you did get the link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566422
<willo> timri: Yes, I did thanks
<lg188> WaltzingAlong hey know a channel for xp networking problems ?
<willo> timri: Scanning it now
<traene> There seems to be no channel for this question :-(
<timri> eagles0513875: http://pastebin.ca/
<timri> Eagle_101: ehh, make that http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<Eagle_101> mmM?
<timri> merde
<Eagle_101> oh ok
<timri> eagle05: http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<timri> something went wrong here
<timri> brb
<flaccid> hmm flaws in topic
<flaccid> ah well
<tei> Anyone know how I can create multiple ssh host keys for a single computer?
<eagles0513875> timri: just paste bin the song
<flaccid> why would you want to
<tei> err, that is to say, multiple known_hosts entries for a single computer
<timri> eagles0513875: you have a link
<tei> because I have multiple computers on my network, all of which I get to using the same IP
<flaccid> i thought there was just one but maybe im wrong
<tei> but different ports
<flaccid> that should be a dif fingerprint anyway it dosn't just go off the ip
<tei> it keeps telling me there is a potential man in the middle attack going on, but I've checked the keys, and they are correct
<flaccid> oh ok
<lg188> eagles0513875 wher to find a chanel for networking in winxp ?
<flaccid> in that case its a difference in keys likely. remove the key from known_hosts
<tei> (I ended up having to bounce from the first computer key it loaded, from the others... but that prohibits an sftp connection, which is the main thing I'm trying to do
<flaccid> lg188, ##windows
<tei> well, the key for one port is correct
<flaccid> worst case, delete known_hosts
<tei> but it looks like it's trying to load that same key for a different port, even though that is gonna be a completely different computer
<flaccid> how did you verify it is correct tei?
<lg188> flaccid ty^^
<traene> tei: better use fixed adresses in your dhcp system...?
<flaccid> wouldn't make a dif
<tei> I bounced from the computer that I could get on to the one I am trying to access, then catted /etc/ssh/*.pub, and matched it up
<timri> eagles0513875: ok, this is not working
<tei> I do you fixed addresses lan side on remote system
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> you do realise it goes on the known_hosts from the system you are bouncing from...
<tei> yeah, so, computer a, b, c.... computer a is where I'm at
<tei> b is the one it says is being man in the middled
<flaccid> if computer a has the host and its going to b and its wrong then yeah...
<tei> c I already have the correct ssh cert for
<tei> I ssh to c
<tei> then from c, ssh to b
<flaccid> quick solution is to delete the entry
<flaccid> a cert is not a key
<tei> sorry, I meant key, too much multitasking
<flaccid> if it were correct, this wouldn't occurr..
<eagles0513875> lg188: i dunno dude
<tei> same problem, now I can't get into computer c though
<eagles0513875> timri: couldnt u convert one of ur songs using jetaudio to wma losless and try soundkonverter
<tei> it thinks that all computers at a given dns entry will have the same ssh key
<tei> it's only letting me have one at a time
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me wihta wine related issue cuz that channel is dead
<bazhang> any idea of the full kubuntu install size? less than 2.5 GB? More? Forgot how to check. Thanks!
<lg188> anybody knwos some linux games ?
<timri> eagles0513875: since jetaudio is windows only,
<flaccid> eagles0513875, why are they on the same settings then
<bazhang> lg188: frozen bubble, tux racer, warzone 2100, um world of warcraft will work, though not Linux..
<timri> eagles0513875: and I cannot run wine on this laptop (unichrome locks it up)... the answer is no
<lg188> anybody knows some Kubuntu games ?
<spykedtomato> hey all
<flaccid> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<wea> les gars j'ai un probleme
<lg188> bazhang ty^^
<lg188> flaccid also ty^^
<bazhang> lg188: no problem--looking for anything in particular?
<tei> flaccid, any ideas?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ?
<timri> df -h gives me 2.1GB used
<wea> j'arrive à trouver le chat de ubuntu en français
<lg188> bazhang nop
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what u mean
<timri> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lg188> hallo
<bazhang> timri: is that the install size? Thanks!
<flaccid> you have interfaces sharing same ip, eagles0513875 ?
<lg188> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ? what u mean u can see my wifi
<flaccid> no
<spykedtomato> I'm having a problem with my keyboard (?) - when typing the response time sux - sometimes  up to three seconds to show the letters I typed. And sometimes the keys stick (I've tried three different keyboards, same story - other than that, my system runs FINE - help! :)
<timri> bazhang: yeah, install+ all the crap I added later :)
<eagles0513875> whats coming up wiht the same ip flaccid
<flaccid> each network interface should have its own ip and mac address for fingerprinting
<bazhang> timri: haha..cheers!
<flaccid> dhcp can assign the same ip potentially...
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im getting dhcp from my isp
<flaccid> that could be the problem then if you are doing it on multiple devices
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im only on a laptop
<tei> can anyone help me set up multiple ssh keys for a single dns entry?
<flaccid> what is the prob exactly eagles0513875
<bazhang> spykedtomato: have you tried adjusting the kb in peripherals?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i have all my audio in wma lossless format in soundkonverter i dont have a wma encoder and i would like to use soundkonverter to convert all my audio to flac
<eagles0513875> flaccid: for some reasoon when i try it it doesnt decode then reencode and i end up with a 0b file
<flaccid> fux me man
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i have the w64codecs already
<spykedtomato> bazhang: nope - is that in the system settings?
<eagles0513875> ffmpeg lame flac all of them
<flaccid> im not sure if all of those components are actively supported
<francesco_> Hi guys, I want amarok with shn file support. Is this combination possible ? I have Kubuntu 7.10 installed
<flaccid> are you on 64bit processor, eagles0513875
<flaccid> ?
<Hydrogen> you can play shn files
<Hydrogen> they just don't get added to the collection
<bazhang> spykedtomato: in the kmenu, under peripheral is a listing for keyboard, you should be able to adjust it there, be sure to hit apply..
<Hydrogen> because they have no metadata
<francesco_> with amarok ?
<Hydrogen> because they are stupid
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ya an athlon 64 3200+ 2ghz
<Hydrogen> You need to use the files browser
<spykedtomato> bazhang: ummm - I can't find peripheral in the kmenu...?
<flaccid> to be honest, i'm not sure eagles0513875. problem could be 64bit issue. its worked fine similar for me in the past on 32bit
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i didnt have this problem in feisty 64bit
<francesco_> If i try to open a shn files with dolphin, I have no action
<flaccid> is this gutsy
<flaccid> gutsy is shit...
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ya it is gutsy
<PriceChild> !ohmy | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> ubuntu release pretty edgy crap
 * flaccid looks at his own language for no reason
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: perhaps set up a 32bit chroot for it
<lg188> how to instal 'warzone 2100' ?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: not really for me im glad they fixed the wifi and open gl issues i used to have
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: ?
<francesco_> Sorry Hydrogen, can you please repeat ?
<Hydrogen> you can play shn files in amarok
<Hydrogen> using the files tab
<Hydrogen> the files are not added to the collection tab
<Hydrogen> because shn is a stupid format
<bazhang> spykedtomato: sorry about that, it should be in a sub-menu of Kmenu, along with language, mouse,etc--I just replaced the kmenu with kbfx, so can't look at the moment--just look in some of those sub-menus...:}
<lg188> how to instal 'warzone 2100' ?:'sudo aptitude search warzone 2100' ?
<Dr_Willis> !find warzone
<ubotu> Found: warzone2100, warzone2100-data
<Dr_Willis> lg188 no space in the name
<bazhang> lg188: yes
<Dr_Willis> Its nice they included that game in the repos. :)
<bazhang> sure is!
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install warzone2100
<francesco_> OK I added an shn to amarok but I can haer only noise
<bazhang> wow 392...this room is about to break!
<Hydrogen> not likely to break
<Dr_Willis> this is a slow day then
<Hydrogen> 392 isn't that many
<bazhang> haha
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen 10x that many on #ubuntu
<bazhang> really?
<bazhang> 3000?
<Hydrogen> 10x is a bit of an exageration
<Dr_Willis> I think there was over 3000 when it got released
<bazhang> whoa
<Dr_Willis> just the join/names listing took a while :)
<bazhang> :}
<lg188> Dr_Willis bazhang ty^^
<Dr_Willis> 3000+ really messes with nickcompletion also. :)
<bazhang> lg188: no problem--enjoy! :}
<bazhang> I bet hahaha
<eagles0513875> wow
<lg188> wat isnatling first data ? or just the oher
<lg188> other*
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if the order matters much. :)
<bazhang> lg188: sudo apt-get install warzone2100 warzone2100-data  followed by your password should  do it.
<Dr_Willis> id hope that just installing one would suggest/depend on the other.
<xevious> coool
 * xevious installs warzone 2100
<lg188> bazhang cnat find the pachage
<lg188> package*
<Dr_Willis> Then your repos are not all enabled.
<Dr_Willis> !info warzone2100
<ubotu> warzone2100: 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0~0.svn1436-1 (gutsy), package size 678 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<Dr_Willis> Its in universe Hmm...
<lg188> !info gutsy
<ubotu> Package gutsy does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> lg188: you may want to close the terminal and open adept, then click repositories on the dropdown menu, followed by enabling the ones that are not yet enabled (canonical?)
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<lg188> ty^^
<lg188> where finding shell scripting docu ?
<bazhang> lg188: once you have enabled all the repositories, be sure to hit reload, then search for warzone2100.
<Hydrogen> guugle
<Dr_Willis> lg188 theres 100's of bash tutorials and guides out  the 'advanced bash scripting guide' is a must read
<Dr_Willis> !info abs-guide
<ubotu> abs-guide: The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<lg188> Dr_Willis ty ^^
<lg188> bazhang wat to do ?
<bazhang> have you enabled the repos?
<lg188> repos in adept ? how ?
<rickey> good morning everyone
<bazhang> is adept open now?
<lg188> morning ?
<lg188> whztis you clock time ?
<bazhang> lg188: is adept open now?
<rickey> 1038 am
<lg188> OWWKEY
<Hydrogen> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<lg188> yes bazhang
<Hydrogen> !find frostwire
<Dr_Willis> !frostwire
<Dr_Willis> !frostfire
<Hydrogen> bawt!
<ubotu> Package/file frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<Hydrogen> wake up
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostfire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> its not in the repos -  as far as i know
<lg188> bazhang yep
<lg188> bazhang its open
<bazhang> lg188: under the heading adept, you should see 'manage repositories'. see it?
<bazhang> lg188: adept, edit, view, settings, help at the top?
<lg188> wiat bazhang
<lg188> bazhang first wat is repos ?
<rickey> is a person has audio files on there desktop in a file to it,s self and wishes to go into openoffice and organizes a list of hyperlinks pointing to scrept files tto pen ,audio files that is, is it possable?
<lg188> bazhang i got a NL version and mayby translate it
<bazhang> lg188: do you see the title bar, slightly below it are those five categories?
<Jucato> categories = menus
<bazhang> lg188: first one on the left, second in list.
<bazhang> oops sorry, menus
<lg188> kk
<lg188> bazhang kk got it
<rickey> if anyone know,s ,can they please annwser my question
<bazhang> click on the one marked 'manage repositories' lg188
<lg188> bazhang wat now
<timri> rickey: Could you not try it out? (I would say yes, but dont know about the scripting part)
<z1pp3r> Is it somehow possible to run .net applications in linux?
<lg188> bazhang i ame in it
<rickey> ok i have tryed it out
<timri> z1pp3r: Yes, with mono
<rickey>  but the proublem is that i cant open then to play with a hyperlink
<WaltzingAlong> !mono | z1pp3r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<z1pp3r> timri, i've heard about mono, can't say it's been all good news though
<timri> rickey: ah, ok
<WaltzingAlong> !info mono | z1pp3r
<ubotu> z1pp3r: mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-6ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<WaltzingAlong> z1pp3r: mono works really well processing .net apps
<bazhang> lg188: are all of the four main ones enabled (check mark next to each)?
<z1pp3r> WaltzingAlong, yeah? Thanks, i'll go check it out
<timri> z1pp3r: so the answer is: yes... maybe (WinForms is afaik not yet complete)
<z1pp3r> ok
<z1pp3r> better than nothing
<Jucato> !.net
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah :P
<lg188> wait please
<timri> rickey: what if you save it as html page?
<rickey> haaavent try that
<rickey> just saved a doc
<WaltzingAlong> z1pp3r: yes winforms is the tricky part
<rickey> savved as doc
<timri> WaltzingAlong: as are the 3.0 improvements
<lg188> bazhang ? i dont get it pleas wait a minute
<rickey> think that mit work?
<bazhang> lg188: no hurry.
<rickey> i am just here picking brains
<bazhang> lg188: after you have enabled those repositories, close that second window, and then in the main adept window, hit the button to the far left, labeled 'fetch updates'.
<WaltzingAlong> timri: right mono implements the ecma/iso standards of .net
<timri> WaltzingAlong: It implements a whole lot more, iirc
<WaltzingAlong> right
<rickey> hry  timri ,where can i go to learn more about what i am trying to do ,if this dont work?
<lg188> bazhang owkey it din noxw to enable them
<timri> rickey: Sorry, I have no idea. By the way: why did you set it up like that in the first place?
<lg188> bazhang :i got it
<lg188> bazhang :now ?
<rickey> it was alan watt  audio,s i just put them on mu dest pot in  a file  didnt realizes the that wouldnt sort of right by date ,so now there all messed up
<rickey> on my desktop
<lg188> bazhang: hello ?
<rickey> so i want to build some page to put them in order
<nosrednaekim> rickey: sorry, I didn't her your problem....
<lg188> kk rickey
<lg188> i hope you get good help
<timri> rickey: Ah, I understand. By the way, I just found out, you can rightclick on the link in OOWriter, than choose open hyperlink
<lg188> bazhang not working yet
<lg188> WaltzingAlong can you help me befor ...i got to go eat
<rickey> yes put the hyperlink wont open the audio file and play it , it will open the file though
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: with?
<lg188> WaltzingAlong warzone 2100
<WaltzingAlong> !info warzone2100 (dapper)
<lg188> WaltzingAlong instaling
<ubotu> Package warzone2100 does not exist in dapper
<timri> rickey: Well it works here (and thanks to you I am listening to PodSafeChristmasSong.mp3 .... brrr)
<lg188> !warzone 2100
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warzone 2100 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lg188> !warzone2100
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warzone2100 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lg188> !warzone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warzone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rickey> well life ant easy sometime
<rickey>  sorry
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: you can /msg ubotu !info warzone2100
<timri> rickey: In OOWriter I used the Insert menu, then hyperlink. Then the Document category, and then the path of your audio file in the path editbox... Easy :)
<lg188> WaltzingAlong ty ^^ for tip
<lg188> sven_
<lg188> i think a have to go
<lg188> helpme please
<lg188> warzone 2100 install
<bazhang> lg188: have you reloaded the updates yet?
<idiotic> hello
<eagles0513875> lg188: sudo apt-get install warzone2100
<eagles0513875> it works for me fine i just tried it
<idiotic> i need something similar to k3b since k3b doesnt work
<lg188> bazhang yes
<timri> idiotic: What doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> about anything similer to k3b will be a front end to the command line tools.. its best to figure out whats not working
<bazhang> and all the repositories are enabled? lg188
<idiotic> when i open k3b
<idiotic> it says malformed url
<lg188> bazhang yes
<Dr_Willis> try k3b from the terminal
<bazhang> using dapper? edgy/gutsy?
<lg188> it says : e: cant find teh package
<idiotic> feist
<idiotic> feisty
<lg188> bazhang dapper
<timri> idiotic: make sure (using kmenu editor) it reads k3b -caption "%c" %i %m
<Dr_Willis> warzone2100 is NOT in the dapper repositories - i belive
<bazhang> is warzone in dapper repos?
<Dr_Willis> !find warzone dapper
 * lg188 brbr
<ubotu> Package/file warzone does not exist in dapper
<bazhang> oho.
<Dr_Willis> they added a lot of new games in Gutsy
<Dr_Willis> warzone, and RocksAndDiamonds
<Dr_Willis> lots of others also
<bazhang> yes. :} reason enough (to upgrade..cough cough)
<eagles0513875> one thing im happy about opengl performance for my video card has really improved here in gutsy
 * lg188 celybrating grandmothers birthday
<idiotic> kio (KSycoca): WARNING: Found version 93, expecting version 94 or higher.
<idiotic> kio (KSycoca): WARNING: Outdated database found
<idiotic> if i run it in console
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: i cant find rocks and diamonds game u mentioned
<lg188> it wodent work i ca'nt  be here for ... 2uu
<lg188> 2houres
<lg188> i stay online until lmy pc goes on sntandbeuy
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: you need to find warzone2100 another way since it is not available in the ubuntu repositories for dapper
<bazhang> lg188: sorry couldn't help get that game, though there are some other fun ones certainly.
<timri> idiotic: tried kbuildsycoca ?
<lg188> bazhang WaltzingAlong ty ^^~you can stay talking to me for 2H
<idiotic> what is that
<lg188> send mss in private
<lg188> or in pastebin in mail in private
<lg188> you can shoose
<timri> idiotic: it build (or rebuilds) your cache.
<timri> idiotic: And since yours seems to be broken...
<idiotic> timri thank you very much
<idiotic> its fixed
<lg188> avp players on kubuntu may always contact me =) bey now
<lg188> Alien vs. Perdator 2 reqiuem
<kyron> Grah!...medibuntu unavailable :/
<kyron> oh...wait...gpg key...forgot that
<nosrednaekim> :)
<bazhang> does wesnoth do online?
<bazhang> err battle for wesnoth.
<Tm_T> yes
<bazhang> thanks Tm_T!
<ronin_> Morning everyone
<ksivaji> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ronin_> Can anyone tell me about the version of the ATI FGLRX graphics driver on the repos versus the one  on the ATI homepage?
<ronin_> It looks like the ATI-native one is an 8.xx and the one on the repos is a 7.xx
<Xrafa> xDD
<Xrafa> free xDDD
<Dr_Willis> a new ati driver just  came out last week i think
<ronin_> I think the latest one I saw from ATI direct was on the 26th... I'm a little wary of installing it, though it looks like it has a GUI?
<Dr_Willis> The old drivers had some sort of gui tool also i think. But i dont use ati anymore
<Dr_Willis> !find fglrx
<b1n42y> so much to learn about LINUX....but it still rocks!
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<ronin_> Ahhh. If I'm right, this new version supports Compiz-fusion and 3d  OpenGL performance, yes?
<Dr_Willis> !info fglrx-control
<ubotu> fglrx-control: Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 77 kB, installed size 348 kB
<ronin_> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 8357 kB, installed size 22472 kB
<Dr_Willis> ronin_ i hear it does.
<Dr_Willis> without the need for the xgl stuff
<ronin_> I'm guessing that the 7.1.0 = Ubuntu version, 8.37.6 = Driver version and 2.6.... = Kernal, yes?
<ksivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<ronin_> Thank you. I'm a little nervous about doing it manually
<WaltzingAlong> ronin_: make a backup of your current working xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<ksivaji> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<Dr_Willis> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<b1n42y> can anyone tell me how to access web history in konqueror.. ive tried the channel ive tried google... i hope its not a work in progress ?
<guillermo> hi i keep geetting an error from winrar
<martijn81> b1n42y: hit F9
<guillermo> the utility unrar free is not in your path
<b1n42y> cheers
<guillermo> what to do?
<kyron> What would be a good DVD player under kubuntu, ie: one that shows the menu and works by clicking on the options in that menu (something your grandma could use)
<kyron> and Mplayer ain't it...believe me
<Dr_Willis> using winrar with wine?
<martijn81> kyron: kaffeine works nicely here
<bazhang> kaffeine?
<WaltzingAlong> b1n42y: it is there
<guillermo> no no winrer
<genii> b1n42y, Maybe look here: http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?showtopic=11717
<guillermo> my mistake
<guillermo> ark
<b1n42y> yeah i found it F9 then theres an icon on the left thanks
<guillermo> ark gives me an error, the utility is not in yourpath, anyideas?
<Dr_Willis> For ark to use rar stuff.. the rar utilities must be instralled
<guillermo> Dr willis how do i do that?
<jpatrick> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> with the package manager tool. search for 'rar' and install teh rar tools
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_Willis> Not sure if rar is in the ubuntu-restricted-extras  package or not
<b1n42y> martijn81: WaltzingAlong genii    thanks .... annoying when i cant do the simple things i used to....learning curve is POW.... but I'm not going back to winblows
<armin> i have a nob queston
<armin> i
<jpatrick> armin: those are our speciality
<bazhang> :}
<bazhang> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<dougb> does anyone know why i would be able to get online with firefox, but not konquer?
<armin_> the sound is a bit crapy on my laptop... not always just when i play games like soldier of fortune or whatewer like that
<jpatrick> dougb: do you have a proxy?
<jpatrick> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<travis> Xevious you there?
<armin__> thx
<travis> anyone using the ATI HD Radeon 2600XT graphics card?
<travis> <xevious> hey, im a real life friend of Subtrnl and he said that you are using basically the same system as me and i was wondering if you might be able to help me
<kyron> martijn81, thanks
<genii> I saw also a fix for some games which use OpenAL (I'm not sure if Soldier of Fortune is one), which is: echo "(define devices '(oss))" > ~`/.openalrc
<ksivaji> !nVidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<proprietarysucks> I'm having some serious trouble here. Everyone on my subnet can do this command: mount -t nfs 192.168.7.30:/scratch /mnt  however when I try it I get the error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.7.30:/scratch, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<o3yx> anybody now to uninstall edubuntu..
<proprietarysucks> this started when I updated from 704 to 710 on kubuntu
<proprietarysucks> dmesg doesn't say anything about it..
<WaltzingAlong> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Kr4t05> Okay, Amarok doesn't like my DAP, for some reason. I have an iAudio F2, which supports Ogg Vorbis. However, Amarok won't beleive me when I tell it so, and still refuses to sync Ogg tracks to it.
<proprietarysucks> it worked beofre upgrading
<Hydrogen> Kr4t05: yea, lots of people have had that problem recently.. we got a bug report about it but no one has figured out why its doing it yet
<WaltzingAlong> so fix it
<Hydrogen> who was that to?
<Kr4t05> Would it have something to do with the fact that, in the format list in my player's preference's dialog, ogg is preceded by an ampersand (&)
<proprietarysucks> oh, there it goes.. aparently updating to 710 removes nfs common
<proprietarysucks> thanks that was easy
<Hydrogen> Kr4t05: yes
<Hydrogen> it would
<WaltzingAlong> cheers!
<Hydrogen> we arn't sure why its getting there though, so it hasn't yet been fixed
<Kr4t05> Alright.
<Kr4t05> I guess I'll just have to go with the MP3 feed of LAS.
<Kr4t05> Netsplit!
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: no there not
 * genii sips a coffee and looks for his Nicorettes
<ksivaji> genii hi boss
 * genii hands ksivaji a large coffee
<ksivaji> genii now its time to sleep
<ksivaji> you wnat me to have coffee ?
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji is this that person
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan ya
<ksivaji> genii  Vanniarajan is my friend classmate
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan sup3kiddo is working for openmoko
<kyron> I just installed kaffeine and I am getting : "no plugin found to handle resource (dvd:///dev/scd0)
<ksivaji> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<ksivaji> kyron what type of file you are trying to play
<kyron> a DVD
<ksivaji> extension
<ksivaji> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kyron> ksivaji, it's installed...
<kyron> do I have to reboot (heheheh)
<ksivaji> kyron  i dont think you need to reboot
 * genii hands Vanniarajan a coffee also
<kyron> ksivaji, I was kidding
<pag> kyron, do you have libxine-extracodes and/or w32codecs installed?
<ksivaji> kyron search in google with these same pattern "no plugin found to handle resource (dvd:///dev/scd0)"
<ksivaji> pag hi
<pag> libxine-extracodecs that is, sorry.
<pag> ksivaji, hey :)
<Vanniarajan> genni thank u
<genii> Sorry for lag... Xchat doesn't highlight channel name like Konversation did when someone is mentioning/talking to you,  takes a bit of getting used to
<ksivaji> genii same for me also
<ksivaji> but i have konversation
<pag> genii, umm... iirc it did that a few versions ago?
<Vanniarajan> genni ya it takes. i'm new to this community
<kyron> pag, no I don't (libxine...), and it doesn't show up in synbaptic
<kyron> synaptic
<pag> !repos | kyron
<ubotu> kyron: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan for you also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<genii> pag: I looked briefly in Settings etc but it was not obvious where/how to set that. I can live without it for now :)
<pag> kyron, you'll need multiverse for extracodecs and "Seveas" or medibuntu for w32codecs
<kyron> pag, I have the repos that gave me w32, acroread and all...
<kyron> so it would be in another one?
<pag> kyron, multiverse.
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan enable unive and multive
<ksivaji> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kyron> pag, ah...better edit the file direcly then
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji i'll ask abt codecs in detail some other day
<pag> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodecs does not exist in gutsy
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan ok
<kyron> pag, hahahahahah
 * pag is confused - ubotu disagrees with my apt
<ksivaji> pag genii knetworkmanager is not working in gutsy do you know anything about thsi
<ksivaji> this *
<pag> kyron, try libxine1-ffmpeg instead :)
<kyron> pag heheh
 * pag doesn't like package renames :(
<genii> ksivaji, I've heard it has problems showing wifi connections. I have no firsthand knowledge, my adapters are all wired type.
<ksivaji> no mine is wired connection
<michele__> ciao
<michele__> weila
<michele__> tutto bene
<michele__> qualcuno chatta con me
<genii> pag, Someone perhaps BluesKaj was saying only revcently about the ffmpeg changes
<kyron> éme thinks he should have installed kubuntu, take notes, and replicate the packages with Gentoo...heheheh
<michele__> parlate italiano
<pag> !it | michele__
<ubotu> michele__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> ksivaji, does command:  ifconfig      show a device besides lo device? eg: eth0 eth1 wlan0   or such
<ksivaji> genii http://pastebin.com/f25d546e0
<genii> back
<genii> ksivaji, OK, reading
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: opera doesn't support flashplayer?
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan no i will support
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan google "how to install flashplayer for  opera  in ubuntu "
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: that's of no use. now installing firefox for such sites
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan even in firefox you need flash plugin
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: i downloaded flashplayer. in installation, it said: "opera not supported"
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan wait
<ksivaji> genii but knetworkmanager icon show i am disconnected and dhcp is not working
<genii> ksivaji, I am looking into the problem.
<ksivaji> genii ok ok
<genii> ksivaji Since ity's not one i have on my system, i need googling etc to see what might be the cause in your case :)
<ksivaji> genii many users same problem what i have
<abcd> Hello, when i launched amule for a first time  today, a window "Connect to remote amule" appeared. What should I type into "Connect to" box? / Sorry for my english
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan http://my.opera.com/lounge/forums/topic.dml?id=189210
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: saw it
<w8tah|class> I notice in some of the kubuntu docs / site that the KDE 4 packages are out in beta -- how stable are they and are they worth the risk for production use?
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan is it working now
<ksivaji> just go through that page
<genii> ksivaji, try: sudo dhclient eth0           then attempt to run knetworkmanager by: alt-f2 then put knetworkmanager     there and see if it operates
 * genii sips a coffee and ponders if kdesu knetworkmanager
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: i'll see it later. but hope it will work
<ksivaji> genii http://pastebin.com/f7c40613c
<genii> w8tah|class, I would not recommend for production use
<w8tah|class> Ok - thanks
<ksivaji> w8tah|class try ubuntu-dev
<ksivaji> w8tah|class try #ubuntu-dev
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: need a help
<genii> ksivaji, did knetworkmanager run after that?
<w8tah|class> ksivaji ok -- thanks
<lovre> hi
<ksivaji> genii ya i starts as soon as i can see desktop but always shows disconnected
<ksivaji> now too
<lovre> can some1 help me set up an C IDE and compiler in kubuntu? or can you direct me to a channel where i can get help with this
<genii> No immediate ideas then
<ksivaji> i am disconnected it says" No active device"
<ksivaji> lovre sudo apt-get install g++
<WaltzingAlong> !info kdevelop | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 8840 kB, installed size 26992 kB
<Minnozz> anybody knows why 'pand --connect 00:19:63:FA:62:63 --ethernet bnep0' doesn't create a network interface for my bluetooth dongle?
 * ksivaji kate is best 
<genii> lovre, Kdevelop is a not-bad IDE. underneath the compiling is normally done by the gcc and so on installed by package build-essential
<lovre> ksivaji: but it doesnt debug...
<genii> My mouse is acting up. AFK a minute or so
<lovre> genii: could i use Eclipse or something like that?
<genii> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ksivaji>  Eclipse suck more RAM
<jpatrick> lovre: it does do debug
<genii> lovre, As you can see it's Java-centric
<kyron> I doubt the reported sizes ;P
<lovre> genii: what is java centric? kdevelop?
<genii> lovre: no, Eclipse
<lovre> genii: i see. So in kdevelop i can develop C, C++ and Python applications? That is what i need
<Tm_T> yes
<genii> Yes
<Tm_T> genii: yes
 * genii hands Tm_T a coffee
<lovre> genii: does it have its own compilers or do i install them separatelly?
<Tm_T> lovre: gcc is your friend
<Tm_T> and friends
<lovre> Tm_T: gcc is a compiler for C and C++?
<genii> lovre, As i stated earlier, the compiler installed by package build-essential (normally gcc)
<Tm_T> etc
<Tm_T> lovre: there's full family of GNU compilers
<genii> You can specifically install g++
<lovre> so i install gcc and Kdevelop and im all ready to write code?
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: gcc and a text editor you are ready
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: were you expecting visual studio?
<lovre> not really
<Dr_willis> for developing kde apps thers some kde -dev pakcages you will proberly want also.
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: And how do i use gcc to compile my code?
<WaltzingAlong> man gcc
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: may be worth learning about some of the autobuild tools
<genii> lovre, Basically yes, Kdevelop and gcc (which is in build-essential along with some other useful build tools)
<WaltzingAlong> could be as simple as gcc source.c
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: i never used linux to develop anything, i just installed it for the first time a few weeks ago. So excuse my noobness... when i compile my C++ code, what is the output i get? Binary executable (no extension?), could you explain a bit. And also, can i develop applications for windows? I know i can with Python
<Dr_willis> linux dosent need extensions
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: then you could have a simple c++ file say hello.cpp, g++ hello.cpp   and the output would default to a.out with the exec bit set. so to run that ./a.out but of course you can rename it to anything you like
<Dr_willis> Python is a good tool for cross platform tools. Java is also.
<poison--> how sweet, virtualbox comes with it
<poison--> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_willis> Howdies.
<ubunturos> lovre: http://www.crasseux.com/books/ctutorial/ - one link to get started
<poison--> supo
<Dr_willis> about work time for me.
<ubunturos> lovre: http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/gcc/gcc_toc.html - second
<ubunturos> lovre: http://www.faqs.org/docs/learnc/index.html - three
<ubunturos> lovre: choose your guide
<ubunturos> lovre: I had written a complete newbie guide to using GCC, but unfortunately, that server is down, so you don't have a quickguide now :(
<genii> Kdevelop also has extensive documentation off of the main KDE website
<genii> http://techbase.kde.org/Development           "Programming Tutorials" etc
<ubunturos> genii: that's specific to KDE
<jpatrick> u
<genii> ubunturos, A good starting point.
<jpatrick> ubunturos: they'll all get there in the end (hopefully)
<ubunturos> jpatrick: :)
<ubunturos> lovre: start with C++ and python :) (you'll have a book in Help -> Scrollkeeper) for python :)
<genii> The "development tools" part has much on kdevelop which applies to whatever you are programming with it
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: r u there?
 * jpatrick still can't decide between Python and Ruby
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan ya
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: every day ur work is this?
<sven_> Hi there, I just installed aircrack, and I need to patch my bcm43xx driver.. Im doing that right now with helpl from a website (http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2045.0) but it requires a modules recompile, and then a sudo make modules_install..
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan in this means
<sven_> is this not going to overwrite the kernel modules that already exist?
<ubunturos> jpatrick: watch Youtube Commercials ;)
<sven_> as in, is this not going to cause problems like a dead machine?
<jpatrick> ubunturos: eh?
<ksivaji> Vanniarajan ya i will be available in this channel
<jpatrick> pardon*
<ubunturos> jpatrick: just kidding. There's a lot of videos floating on YouTube supporting Ruby over PHP, Python etc.
<Vanniarajan> ksivaji: ok catch u later, leaving!
<jpatrick> ubunturos: my problems is that there are things in each language that I like but the other doesn't have it
<ubunturos> Vanniarajan: bye :) ;)
<ubunturos> jpatrick: umm
<jpatrick> and I want to stick with one of them
<alesan> hi how do I configure the external monitor I attached to my laptop? now it merely clones the primary display
<alesan> I heard in 7.10 there was a tool to configure everything "on the fly"
<lovre> ubunturos: thank you. I allready programming in Python, but on Windows. And i used to programm in C++ and C, also in windows. So i hope ill get familiar with programming under linux fairly quick
<timgelvin> something weird happened when I turned on my computer... all the fonts sizes changed to something so small I could barely read the text
<jpatrick> lovre: it's not that difficult, you just need to learn what goes on under-the-hood
<timgelvin> is there something I can do to change all the fonts back to the original size
<timgelvin> I'm using 7.10
<Kr4t05> Gar...
<Kr4t05> Now conky hates me. :'(
<ubunturos> lovre: yes, if you weren't too specific on tools that you used in Windows
<lovre> ubunturos: i get an warning msgbox when starting kdevelop, just a sec, ill paste a link in a sec
<ubunturos> lovre: I haven't tried KDevelop and I'm not much used to IDEs on Kubuntu
<ubunturos> lovre: you might have to direct your question to #kubuntu-devel
<lovre> ubunturos: ok, thanx
 * ubunturos has to leave and reboot his machine
<Kr4t05> Everytime I click on the desktop, conky disappears.
<ksivaji> is there anyway find recently deleted file
<ksivaji> i just deleted a file when i was trying to clear  download list in opera
<kreib> whats up with my kubuntu 710 install , cpu is at constnantly working at 98 % !?
<eudemus> I assume that the trash bin is too obvious a place to look, ksivaji! Other than that - no idea. Perhaps try strigi desktop search?
<eudemus> My question: how do I set the screen resolution for KDE desktop. It appears to be correct (or at least acceptable)  in BIOS, grub, and x server, but as soon as I am logged in, my widescreen disappears. Everything in System Settings > Monitor & Display seems right, but the actual resolution I'm getting isn't. Any ideas, anyone?
<icewaterman> i have a permission problem with my scanner. root has access to it but the user does not. there is a udev rule that should put the scanner into group "scanner" and my user is part of that group but still cannot access the scanner
<ksivaji> eudemus its not there in trash
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eudemus> Sorry, then, ksivaji - afsos hai I've no better idea (did you try desktop search?)
<DaSkreech> kreib: What's making it do that?
<kreib> thats what I want to know!
<kreib> the gkrellm monitor says cpu is at 98% constantly
<DaSkreech> kreib: press Ctrl+Esc or run top and tell me what process is doing that
<eviljames> I'm using the 7.04 install cd as a live cd, is there any way to force konqueror to invoke the "get flash player" wizard?
<FOAD> Hi.
<FOAD> Does anyone know where konsole keeps its settings?  Every time I log in again it goes back to the defaults, even though I have saved the settings.
<kreib> Xorg eats the most with a maximum  55 %, then kicker
<kreib> so its somwthing wrong with the process Xorg ?
<lovre> i have problems with more than a few applications. When i restart the application or computer, on the application startup, instead of loading its icon in the tray, the application loads its icon in a very small window in the upper left corner of my screen. I cant get it to tray in any way. It happens with konversation as i speak:........ any help with this?
<Sanne> FOAD: I'm finding for konsole: ~/.kde/share/config/konsolerc and ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole/ (which is empty here)
<FOAD> Sanne: ok.. lame question, but which permissions should konsolerc have?
<Sanne> FOAD: looking...
<lovre> what is the difference between running kdevelop from all these options in kmenu (there is kdevelop for c, for ruby etc, but when i opet, its allways the same)
<Sanne> FOAD: ls -l konsolerc gives me: -rw------- 1 sanne sanne 870 2007-08-12 22:34 konsolerc
<FOAD> Ok..
<FOAD> that's not it then..
<phnom> Anyone else here that gets graphical artifacts when using the latest fglrx-driver?
<Sanne> FOAD: how do you save your configuration? I just did a "Settings->Save as Default" after customizing, and it works.
<DaSkreech> kreib: No Xorg normally takes up like 20-40% of my CPU
<DaSkreech> Kicker?
<DaSkreech> Kicker isn't supposed to do that
<FOAD> Sanne: That's what I did.
<DaSkreech> lovre: All systray applications ?
<FOAD> The troubles started after I moved /home to its own partition.
<kreib> Xorg is at 52, kicker is at 25 %
<DaSkreech> kreib: now you added anything to kicker?
<DaSkreech> It's not supposed to take that much. that would likely be the problem
<kreib> how will I know?
<DaSkreech> Did you add anything to it?
<DaSkreech> Applets? new systray ?
<lovre> DaSkreech: not all, well, all but not at the same time. Sometimes its Penguin, somethimes its Clipper, sometimes Konversation, sometimes Ktorrent..... yout get my point
<Sanne> FOAD: weird. What I did was basically set another font and turn off menubar and tabbar, and those customizations stuck. What did you change? I can try also and see if it works here (I'm on Dapper btw, not Gutsy)
<DaSkreech> lovre: but you do have a systray though ?
<lovre> DaSkreech: yes, and there are applications sitting in it
<kreib> No, dont think I have added anything
<FOAD> Just changed the scheme to black on white, but as I said it worked fine until I did the /home migration
<DaSkreech> lovre: Well that kills my main theory :)
<lovre> DaSkreech: :D
<DaSkreech> kreib: try killing kicker and restarting it
<DaSkreech> see if it grabs the same amount of CPU time
<Sanne> FOAD: oh, yes, I also have that scheme set (forgot). If the problem is the /home migration, other programs should also have problems with their configs. Can you test that?
<eudemus> Anybody got any suggestions about my screen resolution problems. Normally getting xorg.conf right solves things, but the problem here is that it's right prior to login and then the resolution used *after* login is incorrect.
<ScorpKing> "Device 'dock.0' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed
<ScorpKing> does someone know how to fix that? ^^
<lovre> i can see all the documentation in kdevelop by contents, but i cant open most of them. Do i need to install something or is it just another bug?
<FOAD> Sanne: yes well I also have problems with kicker.
<kreib> yes, grabs the same after restart + plus bottom panel didnt restore properly
<FOAD> I set the number of desktops to 1, but it keeps going back to 2 after logging in again
<genii> FOAD, when you migrated the /home did you make sure to preserve permissions?
<FOAD> I just re-logged in, and again konsole is white on black, although /home/dok/.kde/share/config/konsolerc has BlackonWhite
<kreib> process kwin and kdesktop and gkrellm grabs about 20 % each, somethings not right...
<FOAD> genii: I probably screwed up in that
<poison--> <ScorpKing, sup
<poison--> genii :D
<poison--> peeps
<FOAD> I followed http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome LITERALLY
<ScorpKing> hiya poison--! not much. ;)
<poison--> havin issues with virtualbox and USB atm
<FOAD> But after rebooting some of my dirs, like the .whatever ones, were empty
<poison--> damn
<FOAD> so I did a regular cp after that... :/
<poison--> think i got it tho
 * genii hands poison a coffee
<ksivaji> genii for me
 * ScorpKing kicks genii..
 * genii hands everyone a coffee!
 * ksivaji sets a ban on ScorpKing 
<genii> :0
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> ty genii. :-D
<genii> FOAD, Anyhow, you would want to do something like: cp -pR /dirname         /destination           to recursively copy with permissions intact
<FOAD> :/
<FOAD> But the permissions of every dir and down to konsolerc are rw(x) for user?
 * DaSkreech hands genii a McDonalds cup of coffee
<The_Machine> how do i know where perl is installed?
<genii> FOAD since your curent username seems to be dok then you might want to:   sudo chown dok:dok /home/dok
<KalEl> The_Machine: which perl
<The_Machine> KalEl, it isn't specific..  it just asks me where perl is installed :)
<The_Machine> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=905
<lovre> i cant get kdevelop to build a hello world application, i get this error: "font-family:Monospace"><img src=warning ><
<ScorpKing> genii: -R as well :P
<KalEl> The_Machine: no no i meant type "which perl" in konsole :)
<The_Machine> bastard
<The_Machine> haha
<lovre> sorry, this error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ScorpKing> !build-essensial
<FOAD> genii: I did that, but that's how the perms already were
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build-essensial - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FOAD> I.e. nothing changed.
<ScorpKing> someone?
<ScorpKing> ^^
<stdin> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> FOAD, with -R will be recursive also (I omitted by mistake)
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> install "build-essential" :)
<KalEl> :)
<ScorpKing> ty stdin :D
<ScorpKing> lovre: <stdin> install "build-essential" :)
<lovre> ScorpKing: it is allready installed
<KalEl> after i switched to kubuntu i've never seen the prompt for upgrading packages... i'm now beginning to wonder if the system is working correctly
<FOAD> I'll try that.
<_buz> KalEl: try starting adept_notifier
<genii> FOAD, what you can do to rebuild the .kde dir etc etc is to logoff to kdm, then go to terminal by ctrl-alt-f1 and sudo rm -R /home/dok/.kde     then back to kdm with alt-f7 and login where it should rebuild and recreate whatever was in there
<KalEl> _buz: nothing seems to happen
<_buz> i would rename rather than remove .kde
<stdin> !build-essential is <alias> compiling
<FOAD> Let's try.
<genii> FOAD, as _buz suggests you can do instead sudo mv /home/dok/.kde /home/dok/.oldkde                      or similar
<ScorpKing> lovre: i think you need gcc or g++ or something like that. still looking..
<stdin> build-essential installs both
<raindog> Konqueror won't load any webpages unless I disable the cache.  What is up with that?
<ScorpKing> raindog: using some kind of dailup?
<raindog> ScorpKing: Yes, dialup.  :(
<FOAD> genii: you nailed it, excellent.  Thank you.
<ScorpKing> raindog: you need an active network connection like eth0 for dns to work in konq and some other kde apps like Akregator.
<raindog> ScorpKing: Really?  Is this a new thing?  My previous installation worked fine without disabling the cache.
<ScorpKing> raindog: setup eth0:1 in /etc/network/interfaces and it should be ok
<FOAD> Another question... in Feisty, upon going into X, my external drives would be present.  This is no longer so in my (fresh) Gutsy install.  I have to do something like plug in a drive to have them all show up at once.  Can I change this?
<lovre> ScorpKing: i installed gcc
<raindog> ScorpKing: Thanks for the help.
<KalEl> can i see a graphical dependency chart for my installed packages?
<ScorpKing> raindog: there is /etc/ppp/* where all the files are kept for dailup. seems like konq doesn't use that. i'm still trying to figure out what is going on.
<raindog> ScorpKing: Thanks.  You've been quite helpful.
<genii> FOAD, glad to help
<ScorpKing> raindog: adding replacedefaultroute to /etc/ppp/options seems to help as well.
<ScorpKing> raindog: you're welcome
<genii> FOAD, the uuid for the drives has likely changed during the installations
<ScorpKing> lovre: is it working now?
<idiotic> what i need to install tcl via apt-get? the name of the file i mean
<lovre> ScorpKing: no. Im giving up for today, im too tired, worked whole day------ goto sleep
<genii> FOAD, what you can do is output the curent uuid's as the system now sees them (when all drives are plugged in etc) by: sudo blkid       then compare the output to what is in the /etc/fstab and make changes accordingly if neccesary. Also may be the uuid in there are correct but that the option auto may now be noauto instead
<lovre> ScorpKing: thank you for your trouble
<aztyx> hi
<ScorpKing> lovre: np. come back tomorrow. ;)
<lovre> ScorpKing: :D
<aztyx> can someone tell me how i install steam on a kubuntu wine desctop
<idiotic> E: Package tcl has no installation candidate
<aztyx> i know how but where do i install
<genii> Sorry for lag, getting yanked away every 30 secs or so for work here
 * FOAD looks.
<FOAD> They're not in fstab at all but I don't recall them being in there before either.
<DaSkreech> aztyx: Try in #winehq
<FOAD> Still your idea seems logical, I'll try it.
<DaSkreech> Hi DShepherd
<FOAD> Thanks once again genii. :)
<DShepherd> hey DaSkreech
<ScorpKing> idiotic: sudo aptitude search tcl
<KalEl> When I try to choose best server in "Manage Repositories" in adept, the dialog box just closes and nothing happens
<DaSkreech> genii: 30 secs of work. sweet :)
<idiotic> ScorpKing thanx i never new of aptitude
<genii> FOAD, it is preferable to have disks mounted by uuid and not by devname eg: /dev/sdX or so because when you have multiple drives, the first plugged in becomes for instance /dev/sda1 but the uuid will remain constant
<ScorpKing> idiotic: it's usefull. :)
<genii> DaSkreech, Well mainly it is shuttling them up in the elevator LOL
<FOAD> Okay.
<idiotic> ScorpKing its exactly what i wanted :)
<ScorpKing> lol @ genii.
<ScorpKing> idiotic: np
<aztyx> can someone tell me where i do install steam with wine? the automaticly directory is c:\Program Files\Steam but that can be right with kubuntu or?
<FOAD> An UUID belongs to a drive, not a partition, right?
<genii> FOAD, so if in /etc/fstab there is an entry like /dev/sda1 /mountpoint fstype     etc etc    the /dev part becomes replaced by: UUID="uuidstuffhere"
<genii> FOAD, uuid can be entire drive or a subpartition also
<ScorpKing> aztyx: look it /home/you/.wine/
<SudoKing> except don't type "uuidstuffhere"
<genii> SudoKing, LOL
<SudoKing> i wonder what that would do anyway....
<genii> FOAD, where i put uuidstuff   of course you want to replace with real UUID for that device as shown by sudo blkid
<FOAD> Okay, because fstab has an UUID for /, but /home is only identified by /dev/sda3
<ScorpKing> hi SudoKing
<FOAD> Understood.
<aztyx> plz can someone help me? sry if i sound like a n00b but its my first time linux
<SudoKing> hi Scorpy Snorpy
<genii> FOAD At any rate, you get the idea
<FOAD> Yes, thank you again for your great help. :)
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: what is your problem?
<aztyx> can someone tell me where i do install steam with wine? the automaticly directory is c:\Program Files\Steam but that can be right with kubuntu or?
 * ScorpKing wonders if he should b#@%slap SudoKing today..
<aztyx> im gonn install steam with wine
 * SudoKing thinks Scorpy is too nice to do that...
<aztyx> but i dont know where to install it. the directory
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: sry, im not a gamer but the wine directory is ~/.wine/drive_c/....
 * genii sips a coffee and waits for the third triplet SudoScorp to arrive
<aztyx> okok
 * ScorpKing give SudoKing a cookie instead..
 * SudoKing laughs at Genii
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: copying from windows install?
<aztyx> no im installing now
<genii> SudoKing, ;)
<aztyx> with a installer
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: oh...
<aztyx> why?
<aztyx> if i copy from a windows install would it work? in case i got friend on lan
<aztyx> im on a lan;D
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: just wondering, because if it was copied from windows, then you C:\ == ~/.wine/drive_c
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: google 'steam ubuntu howto'
<aztyx> ok
<aztyx> ty
<DrakeJustice_> yup
<aztyx> im new on linux but it feels like im not a newb om it
<aztyx> on it*
<aztyx> learning fast
<SudoKing> well, that's because linux > windows
<aztyx> ?
<DaSkreech> aztyx: Welcome to Kubuntu
<aztyx> Thank toy
<aztyx> Thank You
<aztyx> Were on lan and everybody whine cuse they want to play
<aztyx> but i love kubuntu anyawy
<aztyx> anyway*
<SudoKing> yep
<DaSkreech> aztyx: play what?
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: when you get used to tux you'll love it...
 * genii sips a coffee and waits for head-to-head lan version of TuxRacer
<aztyx> hehe ok
<aztyx> im playing cs
<KalEl> When I try to choose best server in "Manage Repositories" in adept, the dialog box just closes and nothing happens
<aztyx> daskreech: you?
<aztyx> im on a guide now and they say to download gecko
<DaSkreech> aztyx: Don't they have a LInux CS server ?
<genii> KalEl, make sure you are in Administrator mode
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: gecko is a program that you never see, that helps CS run
<DaSkreech> genii: You too?
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: it helps most windows programs actually... good to have it on your wine drive
<KalEl> who is tux?
<KalEl> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<aztyx> what?
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: check out 'google ies4linux' for internet explorer on your wine drive, that fixes alot of wine issues
<genii> DaSkreech, I'm not playing CounterStrike LOL
<aztyx> ok
<aztyx> but. now on the installer i cant change from the c: directory
<DaSkreech> genii: No there are no networked driving games on Linux
<carwash^> Hi I'm trying to edit my acpi-scripts specially volupbtn and voldownbtn to raise and lower the volume with greater resolution. Unforunately i dan't understand how the (very simple) scripts actually control the volume. Does anybody know?
<DaSkreech> Much less any good ones
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: where are you trying to install it?
<aztyx> so i cant install iwhout windows?
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: ???
<z1pp3r> DaSkreech, maybe kart rider runs with wine? Havent tried
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: C:\ == ~/.wine/drive_c/
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: thus C:\Program Files == ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<genii> DaSkreech, I'm looking in my last LinuxFormat magazine where they have an interesting looking game called Thunder and Lightning ...i have not installed it yet however
<timo> hi. I have abit of an annoying problem. I want to run flightgear in full screen mode but it seems compiz fusion is making the full screen a little transparent which means I can see all the other windows underneat
<timo> how do I fix this?
<DaSkreech> z1pp3r: That's still techncally not Linux :) and probably not FOSS
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: so if the installer asked to install on the C:\ that's where it should be installed
<genii> the url given for it is http://tnlgame.net
<z1pp3r> DaSkreech, definately not FOSS... sorry, didnt see that being important
<aztyx> in the c:\program files i cant see any .wine
<aztyx> just common files and internet explorer
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: are you on a kubuntu sys now?
<aztyx> yes
<aztyx> i installed on c now
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: looking at the files through a windows program or linux program?
<DaSkreech> z1pp3r: It's nice :)
<aztyx> steam is for windows. so im installing from wine
<z1pp3r> DaSkreech, it sure is, although with the new patch i get disconnected after every race =/
<semistud2354> Can anyone help me...i just need to know now to comple mupen 64 for kubuntu
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: gotcha... does Steam usually install to C:\Program Files\Steam?
<semistud2354> im not exactly sure what to do
<semistud2354> im using gutsy
<DaSkreech> z1pp3r: otherwise I'd just throw in Need for speed
<aztyx> yes drake
<DaSkreech> genii: plane simulator ?
<genii> DaSkreech, yup
<DaSkreech> timo: Turn off Compiz? :)
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to compile mupen64 from source code
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: type 'Drak' then press tab... it brings up the name of the person you might be trying to speak to...
<aztyx> ok
<aztyx> DrakeJustice_:  hi
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: just make sure your 'windows drive' has the Steam folder where it is usually installed and it should run fine...
<aztyx> is it red?
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: yup
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: lol
<aztyx> i dont got windows anymore
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: good job!
<aztyx> what?
<DaSkreech> genii: Honestly never heard of it. It's a racing agame? And a plane simulator ?
<aztyx> DrakeJustice_: what?
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: linux has a sharper learning curve than windows though... so prepare for a lot of learning to switch
<DaSkreech> DrakeJustice_: Not that much higher
<aztyx> DrakeJustice_: ooh ok
<genii> DaSkreech, not so much a racing game as a plane dogfighting game, you can play head-to-head
<genii> fully open source too
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: the IRC Channels will help a lot          admin: not yelling
<DaSkreech> genii: Yeah I'm trying to find something to feed the NFS guys at LAN parties :)
<ardchoille> DrakeJustice_: My 8 year old niece uses Linux on a daily basis, and hasn't really asked me much about it. If she can learn it..  :)
<DaSkreech> genii: Now that I think about it that's a nice space actually
<aztyx> what do you mean with not yelling?
<genii> DaSkreech, :)
<DrakeJustice_> ardchoille: lol, linux is pie for children
<ScorpKing> DaSkreech: ever tried flightgear?
<aztyx> DrakeJustice_: what do you mean with no yelling?
<DrakeJustice_> ardchoille: its like another language to some...
<ardchoille> DrakeJustice_: Maybe because they don't have to "unlearn" anything?
<DaSkreech> ScorpKing: Yeah. I like Santa and all but i wish it had more helicopters
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: capital letters usually mean that you are yelling...
<ScorpKing> lol
<TimS> KDE4 is not coming as deafult in 8.04?
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: sometimes people get angry if you yell
<DaSkreech> TimS:
<aztyx> DrakeJustice_: aha so i shouldnt caps?
<DaSkreech> no
<DrakeJustice_> ardchoille: indeed... capitalism to the max
<DaSkreech> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: not unless you need to
<ScorpKing> TimS: no. 8.04 will be LTS and KDE4 will not be stable by then
<aztyx> okok
<aztyx> DrakeJustice_: so back to steaminstall. how should i do if i dont got any windows?
<DrakeJustice_> i wish 4.5 would be good by 8.04...
<DaSkreech> ScorpKing: It will be stable
<TimS> Yeah, I am watching the Kubuntu akademy talk
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: do you have aim?
<ScorpKing> DaSkreech: stable enough for LTS?
<aztyx> DrakeJustice_: no, but i got msn .
<DaSkreech> TimS: By default does not mean it won't be available
<TimS> Yeah the packages will be there
<DaSkreech> ScorpKing: It might be. however it's too new for them to bet on it
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: i don't have msn... do you know how to join an IRC Channel?
<aztyx> DrakeJustice_: yes i do
<ardchoille> aztyx: you can use opete to connect to msn
<ardchoille> *kopete
<DrakeJustice_> aztyx: join slinux
<DrakeJustice_> ardchoille: i don't have an msn account
<DrakeJustice_> brb
<GuHHH> does someone uses bacula and could help me with a simple question?
<ScorpKing> DaSkreech: oh i see. :D
<cyboreal_> When an external HD with a LUKS encrypted partition is plugged into Ubuntu 7.10 (GNOME), it is automatically recognized and the user is prompted for the password. Kubuntu does not do this with my drive. How do I make it work like it does on GNOME?
<DaSkreech> I would say yes for both GuHHH. however I'm not the person
<DaSkreech> Gutsy ships with LUKS ?
<_buz> cyboreal_: there's a link to some hack that does this on the luks site
<_buz> http://strony.aster.pl/tanis/kde_luks/
<GuHHH> DaSkreech: whos?
<_buz> cyboreal_: other than that, pmount device is your friend ;-)
<DaSkreech> !luks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyboreal_> _buz, thanks!
<DaSkreech> !ask | GuHHH
<ubotu> GuHHH: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GuHHH> DaSkreech: but its a kind off-topic :)
<DaSkreech> GuHHH: Well where would it be ontopic ?
<GuHHH> in a channel that no one is responding
<GuHHH> ;P
<SudoKing> not if its relevant to what you're talking about
<SudoKing> if i was talking about kde,
<SudoKing> !kde
<SudoKing> and no response :(
<DaSkreech> GuHHH: Well toss out the question then
<compilerwriter> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<carwash^> Hi I'm trying to edit my acpi-scripts specially volupbtn and voldownbtn to raise and lower the volume with greater resolution. Unforunately i dan't understand how the (very simple) scripts actually control the volume. Does anybody know?
<ibert> Where can I edit the labelig of music-files when ripping with konquerors copy and paste?
<carwash^> ibert: you should rip with kaudiocreator
<GuHHH> DaSkreech: i try 'run' in the bconsole, then 'restorefiles', but it gives me error.
<carwash^> it'll automatically get cddbinfo for your cds
<GuHHH> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.org/6516
<nalioth> !tell me about upgrade
<ibert> carwash^: konqi also does it. but I want to change the artist-title name....
<ibert> carwash^: I think I just got it that second :-)
<carwash^> aah, i just do that in amarok
<carwash^> btw, i have really slow ripping speeds on my sata cdrom. Is there any way to speed things up?
<nosrednaekim> !DMA | carwash^
<ubotu> carwash^: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<DaSkreech> carwash^:Konqueror shoudl get cddbinfo as well i think
<carwash^> but hwo do i set dma on a sata drive. hdparm won't work
<nosrednaekim> oh... hmm IDK... maybe its enabled by default since they are newer?
<carwash^> and, the drive is fast enough to give me around 6megabytes/s whencopying from a burned dvd
<DaSkreech> genii: new relase tooday :)
<compilerwriter> I have a 2Wire router and a printer connected to an XP machine that I need to print to can anyone help me get this done?
<ibert> compilerwriter: smb:///NameOfXPMachine
<genii> carwash^, You might find some useful stuff about the acpi/volup/voldown stuff at these places (one is Panasonic-centric but shows the /proc path the brightness values are stored in etc) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-497052.html and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/16424
<genii> DaSkreech, New release of Konq?
<DaSkreech> genii: TnL
<compilerwriter> Thanks ibert
<genii> DaSkreech, Ah Ok :) I'll have to check it out when i get home
<genii> (this box would choke horrendously on anything)
<carwash^> genii: thanks, i'll look in to it
<genii> carwash^, np
<Thylio> How do i watch divx videos in firefox?
<vaidas> umm... what do I do to make ark be able to use rar files?
<ReMiiRuru> In tcsh, can I somehow check if argument is a number?
<DrakeJustice_> Thylio: embed mplayer
<DrakeJustice_> woot
<Daryll> guys: is it possible to delete all panels from KDE?
<Daryll> or there have to be 1 all the time ?
<Thylio> vaidas: install winrar for linux, www.rarlab.com ore somthing
<DrakeJustice_> Daryll: make it autohide but super long delay on popping back up
<Daryll> ok
<Thylio> DrakeJustice_ :   embed?  I have installed mplayer. it dont work anyways
<Ragol> hi, I have problem with upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10.
<Daryll> other question, how do i let the last panel look like a dock ?
<DrakeJustice_> Thylio: mplayer doesn't work?
<nosrednaekim> Daryll: or you can just hide it with a super small button
<Ragol> when I run adept_manager, it finds the new version, downloads packages and then quits
<Ragol> it doesn't say anything
<DrakeJustice_> Thylio: you need the plugins package... google it
<Ragol> I even tried to run it from console to get more error messages, but nothing
<Thylio> DrakeJustice_ :  okay
<Ragol> any ideas what else could I try?
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm having an odd problem - every time I try to load amarok, it doesn't load, and kopete freezes - though it unfreezes if I kill amarokapp. Any ideas?
<Ragol> it isn't probably wise to just run aptitude upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: how about starting it when kopete isn't started?
<Black_Monkey> nosrednaekim: still doesn't run
<Black_Monkey> oh, and katapult freezes too
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: whats it say if you run amarok from konsole?
<Thylio> DrakeJustice_ :  cant find anyting
<Black_Monkey> nosrednaekim: doesn't say anything
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: hmm.... i've had that happen before.
<genii> Ragol, generally when doing a dist-upgrade I've found most success by commandline apt-get method.eg:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ragol> genii: yep, but for some upgrade it was not a suggested method
<Daryll> guys: how can i make a panel look like mac osx-dock ?
<Ragol> because apt-get couldn't handle something in that upgrade
<compilerwriter> ibert Ive not done something correctly
<Black_Monkey> nosrednaekim: does anything except restarting solve it?
<GS3User007_> !ntfs
<nosrednaekim> Daryll: get kooldock
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ragol> and I wouldn't want to try if it works now, because this is my primary computer ;)
<Daryll> nosrednaekim:  ok i search for it thx
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: do an apt-get purge amarok and then reinstall it
<DrakeJustice_> Thylio: join slinux
<Black_Monkey> kk
<phnom> w
<Black_Monkey> nosrednaekim: nope, still does the same thing
<Daryll> what to do with a bzip2 file ?
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: hummm check your kopete settings, do you have the media plugin enabled?
<travis> Xevious are you around?
<DrakeJustice_> Daryll: cd /path/to/bzip; tar -jxf ./file.tar.bz2
<Black_Monkey> yeah, but it crashed when kopete wasn't running...
<travis> anyone using ati?
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: but was katapult running?
<nosrednaekim> travis: here
<Black_Monkey> hm, actually, katapult catalogues amarok files
<Black_Monkey> yeah
<DrakeJustice_> travis: unfortunately
<Daryll> it is opened by Ark, but how to 'install'  it ?
<hExDj> how do I know if there are drivers available for my computer in Ubuntu?
<DrakeJustice_> Daryll: howto install bzip2? lol... try KConfigure, KSource, or other programs for that first
<travis> nosrednaekim: how you build the driver package for it?
<carwash^> hExDj: just run the live cd. ifit works you're fine
<DrakeJustice_> Daryll: if you need more than those apps come back and we'll command line it
<Black_Monkey> hm, ok, I killed katapult, disabled the kopete media plugin... kopete's stopped freezing, but amarok's still not running - must be another program...
<Daryll> DrakeJustice_: ok thx :)
<DrakeJustice_> yup
<Ragol> oh well, I'm just plain upgrading it, we'll see how it will go
<carwash^> Black_Monkey: try killingartsd, might be a soundserver problem
<nosrednaekim> travis: I didn't, but are you tlking about the 8.42driver?
<travis> drakejustice: ya
<travis> drakejustice: i have the HD Radeon 2600XT im trying to get working
<Black_Monkey> carwash^: nope, still not running
<DrakeJustice_> travis: you tried the program Envy? google it
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: 8.42 is not worth trying
<travis> drakejustice: just google Envy?
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<carwash^> why would one want to use envy instead of apt-get nvidia-new?
<DrakeJustice_> travis: yeah 'Envy ubuntu' or something of that nature
<nosrednaekim> do not use envy...
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: 8.42 is working great here!
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: Envy is good now, it doesn't hack up restricted anymore...
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<travis> nosrednaekim: what ati car you got?
<travis> nosrednaekim: what ati card even lol you got?
<nosrednaekim> travis: Xpress1100 .... crappy mobile integrated
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: 8.42 is good for power cards but for regular ppl 8.42, and AIGLX is not good from an XGL setup...
<GS3User007_> i used the script specified by !ntfs, but it says my disks are mounted for read-only access. is it possible to allow read AND write access?
<nosrednaekim> well... maybe not for you... but i'm likin' it
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: i wish i had a better card... :(
<nosrednaekim> GS3User007_: yeah, so into system settings->advanced-> disks and partitions
<DrakeJustice_> my primary is an 200m... :(((((
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: thats pretty much my card right there..
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: huh?
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: AIGLX did not go down with this box... at all...
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: a Xpress1100 is a 200m with support for turion X2's
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: yeah... I know another guy who has that card and it didn't work for him either
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: hmm... how did you pray tell?
<DrakeJustice_> oh... crap
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: nm... :(
<Black_Monkey> any idea how I can find out which apps might be using amarok? :/
<DrakeJustice_> Black_Monkey: i so wish i remembered that command...
<DrakeJustice_> !lsof
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DrakeJustice_> rr
<Fpkt> bonjour
<alibobaevich> Hi all. Is it possible to switch file manager from Dolphin back to Konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: probably a dbus command
<nosrednaekim> alibobaevich: yeah,but I forget how to do it
<nosrednaekim> (and wish I remembered)
<nosrednaekim> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Sertraline> Does anyone happen to know how to reflash a BIOS? I'm having serious problems with both my hardware and my software, and I believe it has to do with the fact the BIOS update utility crashed mid-update :S
<nosrednaekim> ah!
<alibobaevich> nosrednaekim, Thank you!
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: lsof | grep amarok... all libs and bins attached to it in runtime...
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: ^^
<Black_Monkey> ah, thanks
<Black_Monkey> that's a lot of results O_o
<nosrednaekim> :)
<DrakeJustice_> :)
<Black_Monkey> I'd meant which other programs use amarok as katapult does for indexing amarok files, and kopete does for the now playing script :/
<DrakeJustice_> ???
<DrakeJustice_> wtf is an amarok file, audio/* (mime) maybe? grok?
<DrakeJustice_> oops!
<DrakeJustice_> admin:sry
<DrakeJustice_> idk, grok amarok src...
<olavxxx> has anyone tried the linuxmce?
<DrakeJustice_> olavxxx: just another linux...
<nosrednaekim> olavxxx: nope... but I hear its really nice
<olavxxx> I saw a vid of it, comparing it to windowsMCE
<DrakeJustice_> Black_Monkey: kdcop + browsing... lol
<olavxxx> downloading the disc atm.. but I get crappy 112kb/s :S
<b1n42y> ahh installed newest version of xchat no more join leave msgs
<pumpkinn> hey uys i restarted my kubuntu and not started in text mode, and afther sudo start x i get a error message
<DrakeJustice_> olavxxx: it is... except they don't have an underlying foundation... they are a linux+hack, kinda like tivo... lol
<olavxxx> I must say the kubuntu was way better than ydl on ps3 :P
<Black_Monkey> DrakeJustice_: sorry, what's that? :S
<DrakeJustice_> olavxxx: lol... indeed... everything is still good on a ps3
<olavxxx> I hope someone cracks the hypervisor
<olavxxx> then it would be a cool workstation too
<DrakeJustice_> Black_Monkey: weren't you looking for what used amarok? kdcop lets you browse all of the open programs dcop 'registries'
<Black_Monkey> oh ok, thanks
<olavxxx> how can I check used resources in the kubuntu? 7.04
<DrakeJustice_> olavxxx: ksysguard > resources tab
<olavxxx> ah, thx
<DrakeJustice_> olavxxx: ksysguard > system load wutev
<olavxxx> I think the install could have been a bit better fornoobs :p
<olavxxx> I made a 2gb swap partiotion, is that good?
<olavxxx> it said atleast 150mb or something
<olavxxx> so I made the swap in the beginning of the drive, 2gb
<b1n42y> depends on your memory i *think*
<olavxxx> the hw is kindof crappy.. 2.54ghz p4, 533fsb, 2 x 512 pc3200
<b1n42y> but that could be XP talking
<DrakeJustice_> olavxxx: 2gb is mostly wasteful... unless you use 'blender' or game or something heavy...
<olavxxx> XP as in experience, or as in Windows xp?
<b1n42y> win
<olavxxx> I'll just try the mediacenter..
<olavxxx> lol
<b1n42y> huh
<olavxxx> I have another pc for gaming
<b1n42y> i hope you arent going to install winblows
<olavxxx> this one only has gf fx5200 fanless
<olavxxx> the other one uses xp :P
<olavxxx> atleast its not vista?
<Les_Caesars> how do I change the key shortcut for lowering my volume?
<b1n42y> yes as far as games it is probably advisable to have winblows somewhere
<nzk> Hey, my laptop supports 1920x1200, but Kubuntu will only use 1024x768, which is hideous. How do I get it to use 1920x1200?
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesars: kmix->global shortcuts
<Les_Caesars> thanks
<nosrednaekim> nzk: what graphics card?
<nzk> nosrednaekim: ATI Mobility Radeon 9800 Pro
<nzk> I got fglrx.
<nosrednaekim> nzk: oh... ok
<DrakeJustice_> fancy fglrxer's
<TheGateKeeper> nzk: modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nzk> That's how I broke it, TheGateKeeper
<olavxxx> b1n42y:: yes.. I only game the different valve games (most of them) and some battlefield2, etc. so I guess I "have" to have a windows boot...
<nosrednaekim> nzk: umm, run a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nzk> nosrednaekim: ...
<nzk> That led to around 12 or 13 reformats for me.
<nzk> That's the devil command. I might as well rm -rf /
<TheGateKeeper> nzk: make a backup of it first
<nosrednaekim> uhhh really? that always rescues me :)
<nzk> I did that the last 11 or 12 times.
<nosrednaekim> nzk: ok.... did you try the screens and graphics tool in the control center?
<TheGateKeeper> nzk: let get this straight, you messed up xorg.conf so you reinstalled?
<Les_Caesars> nosrednaekim: The configuration is still the same as before, even though I remapped it. Do I need to restart X before changes take effect, or is there a less session-closing way of doing that?
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesars: what did you remap it to?
<Les_Caesars> X86RaiseVolume
<olavxxx> I love the GUI in the kubuntu
<olavxxx> also everything works :)
<Les_Caesars> lower volume works just fine. But raisevolume doesn't change the volume. Key's recognized just fine though
<nzk> TheGateKeeper: Yes, I got tired after asking on IRC for weeks and making dozens of topics on every Linux help board imaginable.
<nzk> So it takes less time to reformat.
<JohnFlux> Is there a hardware compatibility list thing for ubuntu?
<JohnFlux> so I can check if hardware will work before I buy it
<olavxxx> linuxcompatible.com or something
<Firetech> Why is kbluetoothd (the binary at least)gone in gutsy? :S
<olavxxx> I seem to recall reading earlier today
<JohnFlux> In particular I want to know if the sound card:    Realtek ALC883  will work :)
<osium> how do i enable desktop effects on kubuntu gutsy? am using dell inspiron 1420
<JohnFlux> olavxxx: thanks
<olavxxx> maybe it was org
<TheGateKeeper> nzk: all you have to do if copy your backup & start again lol
<JohnFlux> olavxxx: good memory :)
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesars: then yes, you need to retsart X
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<olavxxx> JohnFlux: lol, yeah.. since I didnt even visit the page :P
<Les_Caesars> nosrednaekim: darn, ok then. Thanks
<Black_Monkey> osium: you need to install compiz, they're not installed by default on kubuntu
<JohnFlux> olavxxx: it didn't find it though :-D
<pumpkinn> hey the logout buton don't works
<nzk> TheGateKeeper: That didn't work when I did it.
<olavxxx> I was actually installing the xp2k5 mce.. (since I have a legal key and all), but when I got impatient and removed the bluetooth dongle during install, it would not respond when I plugged it in later, during the install process... SO I thought: **** it, I'll try another linux distro.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<olavxxx> JohnFlux: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/
<nosrednaekim> JohnFlux: I have that chip, and it works fine here.
<Black_Monkey> osium: if you look on the ubuntuforums, there's a bunch of guides to installing compiz
<JohnFlux> nosrednaekim: thanks
<b1n42y> osium, plus ive been told that the pager and compiz dont work to well so id go with gnome like i have
<osium> Black_Mo?
<JohnFlux> olavxxx: sorry I meant I went there, searched for my hardware, and didn't find it
<TheGateKeeper> nzk: sheesh cause it works, I even copied one from another distro cos the one I had was such a mess
<osium> ok thanx
<olavxxx> JohnFlux: ah, ok..
<olavxxx> JohnFlux: this means you can post there, when you figure out that it works.
<hamadooo> anyone can help with upgrading
<Les_Caesar> nosrednaekim: well, it made more problems for me :(
<Les_Caesar> nosrednaekim: it works just as it did before, only now I don't get a popup showing the volume. Raise volume still aint working.
<Les_Caesar> Oh, and my drives don't mount on login. But that's a different problem.
<KalEl> how do i remove stuffs that got installed as dependencies of a metapackage?
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesar: like.....
<hamadooo> i got an error while im trying to update my ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> hamadooo: what is the error
<hamadooo> failed to fetch ........
<DaSkreech> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hamadooo> ..... = site
<b1n42y> sounds like network issues to me retry?
<hamadooo> yes i think that to
<hamadooo> how to solve this
<DrakeJustice_> hamadooo: google the filename then download it from somewhere else
<nosrednaekim> hamadooo: restart the upgrade?
<b1n42y> just re run whatever u where trying to d/l thats what ive done in the past
<Les_Caesar> nosrednaekim: ok. I reassigned the shortcuts. Now lower volume is supposed to raise volume, and vise versa.
<hamadooo> i did restart 4 times
<Les_Caesar> The key is recognized, but does not activate any global shortcuts
<hamadooo> ok i will google now
<KalEl> when you apt-get install unrar (the non-free one), it is used by the k archive manager as well
<hamadooo> thanx
<b1n42y> ahh then try drakejustice comment
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesar: did you restart X?I don't mean log out...I mean press ctrl+alt+bckspace upon logging out.
<DrakeJustice_> huh?
<b1n42y> all good maye
<b1n42y> tmate
<Les_Caesar> nosrednaekim: yes. Exactly that. Control alt backspace
<nosrednaekim> odd
<b1n42y> DrakeJustice_, just saying he should try your suggestion if he has retried d/l
<eagles0513875> any1 know much about one cuz in the wine channel its dead
<eudemus> OK, trying one last time ...
<DrakeJustice_> oh
<eudemus> My screen resolution is correct in x server, but wrong when I log onto KDM. How can I correct this? I have a widescreen TFT 1280 x 800.
<julius> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<nosrednaekim> eudemus: ah..... that problem ussually arises when you have used a smaller resolution/moitor
<julius> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Les_Caesar> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Les_Caesar> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesar: for the heck of it.... do a reboot
<Les_Caesar> nosrednaekim: ok.
<eudemus> nosrednaekim: what causes it? how do I correct it?
<nosrednaekim> eudemus: I know the answer to neither of those qustions, does this happen every reboot?
<DrakeJustice_> eudemus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ??
<DrakeJustice_> i dunno
<ScorpKing> eudemus: maybe it's the VGA=? setting in /boot/grub/menu.lst that's causing it. does usplash display ok?
<eudemus> DrakeJustice: yes, could be. But presumably that's a wizard that basically populates a file somewhere, like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? No?
<ScorpKing> eudemus: nah, it's not grub. i remember fixing it on my girlfriends computer. the problem is in xorg.conf
<Les_Caesar> nosrednaekim: all of my global shortcuts are fouled up. Now "Run Command" doesn't work
<eudemus> ScorpKing: there was a problem with both of those, but I resolved it with some help from ubuntuforums (shouldn't that be "fora"?). Now the remaining problem is after kde login.
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesar: ouch...
<Les_Caesar> nosrednaekim: ok. I got "Run command" to work
<ScorpKing> eudemus: so during boot it's ok? just after logging in has a problem right?
<eudemus> ScorpKing: nope. For sure it's taken ages to be able to get the xorg.conf right, but the Gutsy tricks in System Settings > Display & Monitor sorted it - very clever, in fact! Sorted it in a way that dpkg-reconfigure never could!
<eudemus> ScorpKing: exactly. It's fine right up until I log in.
<ScorpKing> eudemus: i know that it's possible to set different resolutions for each user so maybe there is a local xorg.conf file somewhere.
<Ahmuck> i've broke aptitude adept.  how do i fix?
<KalEl> how can i enable ubuntu like window effects in kubuntu?
<eudemus> ScorpKing: do you think that the issue is with x then? I'll do a search.
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ScorpKing> eudemus: i think so. searching...
<scheater5> This may not be the place for this question, but I got no help at #damnsmalllinux - does anyone know why a computer that supports usb-fdd booting wouldn't boot a working DamnSmallLinux pendrive?
<Ahmuck> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the libdvdread3 package. This might mean y                                                                ou need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<Les_Caesar> is there a way I can make KDE mount my hard drives without editing fstab?
<intExDK> When I try to install Java Runtime Environment from Adept Manager, it says "There was an error committing changes..." Anybody who can help?
<KalEl> scheater5, you could also try #linuxhelp
<Ahmuck> intExDK: yes, i've broke my apt with the same package
<ScorpKing> scheater5: or ##linux
<scheater5> KalEl: in what server?
<KalEl> scheater5, why here itself
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesar: system settings-> advanced-> disk and partitions
<scheater5> Thanks
<skole> Hi all! I have a problem getting my spell check to work in open office writer after I updated my kubuntu. How to fix that?
<KalEl> scheater5, by here i mean irc.freenode.org
<ScorpKing> eudemus: i see /home/me/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc
<KalEl> how can i enable desktop effects in kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> !compiz | KalEl
<ubotu> KalEl: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<skole> Hi all! I have a problem getting my spell check to work in open office writer after I updated my kubuntu. How to fix that?
<eudemus> ScorpKing: that's not it. There's also systemsettingsrc, which isn't it either. Both contain a screen resolution, but since boht are correct on my system, it can't be them.
<KalEl> oh it doesn't ship with kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ScorpKing> eudemus: ok. still looking..
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: ping
<eudemus> ScorpKing: I found something called xorg.conf_look in /home/user/ but I think it might have been something I put there for my own reference when I was fiddlign around. Name seems a bit suspicious.
<Merritt> Okay, can someone tell me how to set my nick? It keeps defaulting to my computer user name, it's annoying.
<ScorpKing> eudemus: yeah, that's not it.
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: yo
<JohnFlux> Merritt: Settings->Identities
<soon> I need help with my network - can anyone suggest a good channel?
<Merritt> JohnFlux: Thank you!
<b0nn> so Ive just upgraded from dapper->edgy, and my laptop will now not boot
<KalEl> how can i set https:// links to open in firefox instead of konqueror?
<b0nn> it hangs at setting up console font and keymap
<soon> KalEl try right clicking a link, choose the app to open it with and flag 'Use this app as standard'
<b0nn> er sorry edgy->feisty
<KalEl> ahh i see thanks
<soon> np - try it out
<KalEl> i found this: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8745257437.html - "I personally just encourage people to switch to KDE." - Linus Torvalds (Linux founder)
<KalEl> this is nice :)
<Merritt> Yeah, that's nice. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, you know? Good KDE, good. *pets*
<ScorpKing> eudemus: i don't see anything. :( could i have a look at your xorg.conf?
<Merritt> The ONE thing I like about GNOME: The ability to make icons on your desktop different sizes at will. I wish I could do that with KDE.
<ScorpKing> hmm.. that is nice.
<eudemus> ScorpKing: how do I send it to you? I'm using Konversation .....
<ScorpKing> !paste | eudemus
<ubotu> eudemus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> there ^
<b1n42y> damn i cant thank militant potato..... thanks militant wherever you are in cyberspace
<emilsedgh> Merritt: you could do that with KDE4
<soon> Any suggestions: IRC channel where I can get networking woes help
<b1n42y> soon, 1 sec
<ScorpKing> soon: right here.
<Merritt> emilsedgh: I was hoping they'd add that in v4, but it won't be out for a while yet. Really looking forward to it though, KDE4 looks real nice :)
<b1n42y> lol was going to look for appropraite channel ;p
<ScorpKing> soon: explain your problem. we all use networks here.
<Merritt> One would hope.
<ScorpKing> lol
<eudemus> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42738/
<soon> I play DoD on my XP and every now and then (30-90 minutes or so) I loose the connection for 15-20 seconds (also loose my score :-) ... also my downspeed should be 8 Mb, it is actually 5 Mb
<soon> My ISP says line is okay
<Merritt> Well, my dad FINALLY does. He got highspeed last week... after waiting for 7 years. ^_^ lmao
<emilsedgh> Merritt: yes it does
<soon> I have a Linksys router (setup is okay as far as I can see)
<b1n42y> this will be good happens to me ..but im pretty sure mine is line
<soon> wireless and wires all mixed up  -  but all of it dhcp
<soon> What I need really, is to get some info on what happens when I loose connection
<soon> somekinda app, that will log or monitor or what have you
<b1n42y> i have the same problem soon
<Merritt> soon: Personally (the girl with a really bad router) I find wireless often chokes the speed, even for the hard lines. :)
<b1n42y> soon, try isolating if possible
<soon> This seems to be unrelated to the other activity (if any) on my lan
<b1n42y> soon, i have tried just hard lines and i get same problem but maybe in soons case it is wireless
<soon> (it happens post-midnight when the wife is a sleep :-)
<ScorpKing> soon: the wired and wireless network might have different gateways and dns which will help you loos your connection. lol
<ScorpKing> loose*
<b1n42y> wow!
<b1n42y> lose
<kudar> soon: pics of wife?
<ardchoille> My system isn't popping up a window with optins when I put in a dvd movie. How do I get that functionality?
 * ScorpKing can't spell..
<b1n42y> all gid
<soon> hmm .. I can check the router setup again - re. the wired/wireless thing ....
<b1n42y> ScorpKing, how to check this
<cristian> How install a theme in KDE 3.5.8 from http://www.kde-look.org??
<b1n42y> !kde themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde themes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b1n42y> meh
<b1n42y> !kde theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde theme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> b1n42y: not sure. check on the dhcp servers or just disable one of the connections. setting the lease time for clients might help as well.
<b1n42y> okai thanks
<ardchoille> nvm, fixed it. The KDED Media Manager service wasn't running
<ScorpKing> eudemus: that file is not standard. :P did you change it manually for some reason?
<ardchoille> cristian: That depends on the style/theme you downloaded. Is it a widget theme? Window deco theme? ksplash theme? KDM theme?
<ScorpKing> hehe. i need to get my usplash theme working.
<b1n42y> now i gotta get some counter strike source action
<cristian> ardchoille: Theme/Style
<ScorpKing> b1n42y: search in google for linux games
<eudemus> ScorpKing: no. I think it will have been changed by the kde utility. The only other thing I've changed it with has been dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Or at least I think so. If I have changed it manually ever (I don't think I have), that will have only been to change the resolution numbers. but I'm pretty sure I've not done that since my clean install of Gutsy.
<cristian> ardchoille: I wanna this theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=153&forumpage=14
<b1n42y> ya ive got css working b4 without sound...that is when i switched from ubuntu > kubutnu > ubuntu so i gotta insatll everything again
<ScorpKing> eudemus: oh ok. what happens if you pres <ctrl>+<alt>+<keypad+> ? it should cycle you trough the modes. is there a useable one?
<b1n42y> before i leave... i just managed to enable 2nd screen with seperate X... and i have seen a perfomance drop on my original screen ..is this normal ??
<b1n42y> cant spell either ;p
<ScorpKing> lol. no idea. i still want to set that up.
<b1n42y> ScorpKing, u talkn to me ?
<ScorpKing> yes
<soon> would some try to ping www.arcor.de and 2 or 3 other .de servers (e.g bmw.de and vw.de) and tell me whether arcor is much slower ...
<b1n42y> kk
 * Minataku meows at ScorpKing
<Minataku> lol
<b1n42y> i can help you ^^ Scorp
<ScorpKing> heya Minataku
<Minataku> I've been thinking for a while about two X11 with 1 display
<olavxxx> Can I run an application as root via the run command dialog?
<soon> (well vw.de doesnt exist), but ford.de perhaps then
<Minataku> I'm sure it's incredibly easy to do
<olavxxx> -su application ?
<Minataku> lol
<ScorpKing> b1n42y: it's getting late here. maybe next time. thanks.
<b1n42y> 2 X with 1 display ?
<ScorpKing> soon: ping google.com
<b1n42y> ScorpKing, no worries
<eudemus> ScorpKing: nothing happens when I do that. I have tried that before and was a bit mystified why it didn't do anything.
<Minataku> Yes, two separate instances of X11 running on one local machine with one screen
<olavxxx> ah, I found it
<ScorpKing> X x2 nice..
<Minataku> Or rather
<ScorpKing> eudemus: then xorg.conf is wrong
<Minataku> X11, two displays on one machine, one local one remote
<b1n42y> Minataku, sorry havent had a need to do that
<soon> ScropKing : Yeah - the thing is, I normally play DoD on an arcor server and actually Im getting pings of 50-70 msec with arcor.de, but on 10-20 with bmw.de .... perhaps the server is to blame - not me
<eudemus> SK: what should it be like? which bits made you say it was dodgy?
<soon> ScorpKing that is :-)
<Minataku> Like have tty7 display the local X server, and tty8 display a remote one, like from one of my Sun machines
<Minataku> lol
<b1n42y> ahhhhh
<ScorpKing> Minataku, b1n42y: i have TV output but 1024x768 is a bit big for it.
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Yeah, you'll fairly quickly overrun NTSC resolution
<Minataku> Or PAL
<Minataku> Wherever you are
<Minataku> lol
<ScorpKing> PAL
<ScorpKing> soon: that could be it.
<cristian> ardchoille: I wanna install this theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=153&forumpage=14  .....and I dont know
<soon> jep (still doesnt explain my 5Mb versus 8Mb down speed of course)
<Minataku> PAL- Pretty Awful; Low refresh rate (actually it's Phase Altered Line, but a joke is a joke XD )
<b1n42y> soon, i still think its your line
<soon> Perhaps I should just try different servers for a while ...
<ScorpKing> eudemus: heh. let me see if i can find something. i also think you should have 70Hz in there and not just the lower ones.
<soon> see if it looses connection there too ....
<Minataku> It may be the routing, b1n42y/soon
<soon> What to look for though
<olavxxx> is there a good remote desktop application for kubuntu?
<eudemus> ScorpKing: that would be great.
<olavxxx> 7.04
<Minataku> Run a traceroute
<Minataku> To both servers
<soon> tried that
<Minataku> See how many stops and where a bottleneck is
<soon> 8-9 lines each
<Minataku> Look at the times, too
<soon> ok hang on
<Wesley> Hi i got a new wide tft screen and i was wordering why cant i stretch my video,s?
<Minataku> If that's not it, one server may have longer pings in the game if it's loaded down more than the other one
<b1n42y> Minataku, ya but he was talkn about losing connection completely ..from the internet I believe
<soon> trace route for arcor : http://pastebin.com/m123d0544
<b0nn> Hi, Ive just tried to upgrade from edgy -> feisty and when i reboot it hangs at setting up console font and keymap' any ideas on what I should do?
<skole> Hi all! I have a problem getting my spell check to work in open office writer after I updated my kubuntu. How to fix that?
<Minataku> Well, that can happen
<Minataku> Especially with wireless
<Minataku> For something that so many people use so often, wireless is garbage
<soon> hmm www.arcor.de is nothing to do with the DoD server
<ScorpKing> eudemus: this is what mine looks like - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42744/
<Minataku> When I get my own place, no wireless. Period.
<Minataku> lol
<soon> Minataku ... its on a wired PC though
<Minataku> Eh
<Minataku> Like I said, it's not limited to wireless
<b1n42y> soon, is this a random thing or all the time
<Minataku> I've had inexplicable network drops
<soon> everytime I play - but with varying intervals
<Angelus> hi
<Minataku> It's quite possible that the game is doing something stupid and the network is dropping as a result
<b1n42y> soon, and how frequent
<soon> every half hour to every second hour or so
<b1n42y> so its random
<soon> seems to be
<ScorpKing> eudemus: backup xorg.conf and get the correct settings for HorizSync and VertRefresh. also look at the way Section "Screen" is configured.
<b1n42y> soon, sounds exactly like my problem
<Angelus> i compiled and install a linux kernel by "apt-get source linux-2.6.22" and using debian/rules to compile ( like the developers do ). it compiled and installed corrrectly without trouble , but adept is telling me to update from 2.6.22 to 2.6.22,  its the same version as the kubuntu official kernel, somebody knows how to fix this?
<soon> this is the correct trace route to the DoD server : http://pastebin.com/m6ec7bb0d
 * DarthWar is away: Gone away for now.
<Minataku> I know that if I did a UDP scan with nmap, when it was done, nmap would segfault, and the network would reset
<djlight> привет
<soon> I recon I should probably go and try some different servers in germany (Im in Denmark) and see if I can reproduce
<b1n42y> soon, agreed... i still think its line
<Minataku> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<DaSkreech>  !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<eudemus> ScorpKing: are you suggesting that I paste in something on the pattern of yours, and see what difference that makes?
<soon> I'll be back later -...
<b1n42y> kk
<Vermux> how to I increase the volume?
<frojnd> I wanna to compile ndiswapper: wget http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz  this one. And when I try to make: sudo make uninstall, I get message: NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install ndiswrapper files at different places. Run uninstall as many times as necessary untill no "removing" message appear below. I done this command "sudo make uninstall" fro over 100
<frojnd>  times, but I still get this message. any ideas how can I install this????
<b1n42y> Vermux, have u tried the obvious ?
<Vermux> ?
<b1n42y> clicking on speaker icon
<olavxxx> b1n42y: turning it off and on again?
<ScorpKing> eudemus: you will have to set your drivers and display settings for your card tho. i'll be here for about an hour more. let me see if i can come up with a working one for you..
<b1n42y> olavxxx, lol
<olavxxx> lalalala, why cant I read the frikkin manual :P I could have just mounted this images instead of burning it, lol
<olavxxx> b1n42y: have you seen "the it crowd" ?
<olavxxx> it's not very much about computers, but..
<b1n42y> olavxxx, film ya rings a bell no i havnt
<b1n42y> Vermux, and?
<olavxxx> it's a british comedy serie
<b1n42y> any good
<Daisuke_Laptop> b1n42y: your nick is inappropriate.  everyone knows there's no 2 or 4 in binary! :D
<b1n42y> thanks
<b1n42y> t;p
<olavxxx> b1n42y: it's up and down.. some episodes are not so good
<b1n42y> /
<eudemus> ScorpKing: cheers. that's hugely helpful. Screen res is supposed to be 1280x800, and according to the man for the monitor its supported timing on VESA at 1280x800 is Dot Clock 83.50MHz, Vertical 59.81Hz, Horiz 49.702Khz Sync Polarity or composite sync: -/+ and Operating Mode: A. Not sure what those last bits are.
<olavxxx> wtf.. why does it say my cdrom is empty, when I just burned the iso on it?
<Vermux> b1n42y: ok, thanks
<b1n42y> np
<ScorpKing> eudemus: thanks, that helps.
<dwidmann> Anybody around know much about initrd? (by chance ...)
<b1n42y> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DrakeJustice_> dwidmann: whacha need?
<olavxxx> I had to eject it, lol
<b1n42y> olavxxx, lol
<b1n42y> linuxs messes with you ina good way IMO
<olavxxx> does fujitsu siemens make drivers for linux?
<olavxxx> the scaleo c has a display :P
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: Sorry Powercut. Can Sysguard connect to multiple computers?
<DrakeJustice_> dwidmann: feep? do you need something?
<olavxxx> Now I just have to find out where I install that install.sh... but dont tell me yet
<DaSkreech> Merritt: You can set icon sizes in KDE4
<olavxxx> I want to try and fain
<olavxxx> fail
<olavxxx> or, I dont want to fail.. but you get the idea
<Merritt> DaSkreech: Damn that was a while ago. And yeah, but KDE4 isn't out yet. :(
<b1n42y> olavxxx, experience it yourslef more of an achievement
<olavxxx> b1n42y: word and powerpoint
<olavxxx> Merritt: its out in a beta or something
<kudar> anyone know how to use wpa with tkip?
<olavxxx> I think its packed with ubuntu(?)
<olavxxx> or some other distro
<linuxape> DaSkreetch: yes it can
<dwidmann> DrakeJustice_: well, I've had to remake the initrd, in accordance to instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto5, but it doesn't seem to have the script included in the initrd :\
<kudar> is there another program besides networkmanager that we can use WPA with TKIP??
<Merritt> olavxxx: I need this computer for work, so I can't run Beta KDE4 :)
<DrakeJustice_> dwidmann: uncompress the initrd file and add the script
<aziegler> so, neuer kubuntu user wirft mal n hallo inne RUnde :-)
<server_> #italia
<kudar> is there another program besides networkmanager that we can use WPA with TKIP??
<WaltzingAlong> aziegler: gruesse
<DrakeJustice_> dwidmann: cat initrd.gz | gzip -d | cpio -i
<dwidmann> DrakeJustice_: what should I use for the recompression though?
<kudar> you guys can answer me anytime
<kudar> i'll just keep asking
<b1n42y> BRB
<aziegler> jemand hier der mich auf deutsch mit meinem soundkarten problem supporten kann?
<DrakeJustice_> dwidmann: find | cpio -H newc -o | gzip > ./initrd.gz; sudo chmod 0644 ./initrd.gz
<WaltzingAlong> !info wlassistant | kudar
<ubotu> kudar: wlassistant: User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-2 (gutsy), package size 162 kB, installed size 688 kB
<kudar> WaltzingAlong: thanks
<WaltzingAlong> aziegler: auf deutsch gibt es #kubuntu-de
<aziegler> thnx :-)
<dwidmann> DrakeJustice_: okay, I'll give it a shot and let you know how it goes
<DrakeJustice_> dwidmann: help?
<DrakeJustice_> dwidmann: ok
<WaltzingAlong> !de | aziegler, bitte
<ubotu> aziegler, bitte: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ScorpKing> eudemus: bookmark this - http://sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<WaltzingAlong> !info wifi-rada | kudar
<ubotu> kudar: Package wifi-rada does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> !info kwifimanager | kudar
<ubotu> kudar: kwifimanager: wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 236 kB, installed size 804 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !info wifi-radar | kudar
<ubotu> kudar: wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<kudar> WALTS: which one do you recommend?
<DaSkreech> Merritt: Patience young un. 7 weeks
<WaltzingAlong> kudar: i am using knetworkmanager (had been using manual prior to gutsy) and i am not using wpa with tkip
<dick-richardson> I've compiled and installed alsa 1.0.15...can someone help me figure out why I still have no sound?
<DaSkreech> linuxape: KSysguard? How?
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<alaskan> What's up...
<orphemal> hellou somebody speak spanish ??!!
<eudemus> ScorpKing: bookmarked that - not quite sure what to put in the boxes,nor what the output is supposed to do for me ... but perhaps you will explain ..... Cheers for all this.
<alaskan> !es | orphemal
<ubotu> orphemal: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<orphemal> tnx xD
<alaskan> Have the problems with upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy been worked out, or is it still safer to just do a clean install?
<alaskan> np
<DaSkreech> alaskan: Which problems are you talking about ?
<alaskan> DaSkreech: Not sure, exactly. I'd heard of a lot of people having issues in here, e.g., the system hanging in the middle of the upgrade.
<linuxape> DaSkreetch: make sure ksysguardd is running on each machine and then just attach to each server from ksysguard
<linuxape> not at my machine so i can't be more specific
<DaSkreech> alaskan: Oh that's cause the servers were being hammered
<DaSkreech> linuxape: thanks mate
<alaskan> DaSkreech: Oh ok. So things should be straight now?
<reso> hi
<linuxape> cheers
<DaSkreech> alaskan: Sure if that's what you were worried about >_<
<reso> Do you know which program I can use for streaming?
<DaSkreech> linuxape: And the lazy get lazier :)
<DaSkreech> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alaskan> DaSkreech: Cool, thanks.
<alaskan> !info icecast
<ubotu> Package icecast does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> !find icecast
<ubotu> Found: icecast-server, icecast2
<DaSkreech> !info icecast-server
<ubotu> icecast-server: MPEG Layer III Streaming Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.12-15 (gutsy), package size 182 kB, installed size 728 kB
<olavxxx> le crappie
<linuxape> DaSkreetch: I don't see that as a problem
<reso> ok
<reso> thanks
<Minataku> Oh, snap
<Minataku> I thought Homestar's costume looked familiar
<Minataku> Talk about partially unlocking a long-buried memory
<Solifugus> is there a tool to compare what files are the same/missing across two different folders?
<reso> there is an front-end program for shoutcast or its the only best?
<DaSkreech> !info diff
<ubotu> diff: File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.8.1-12ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 110 kB, installed size 744 kB
<DaSkreech> Solifugus: ^^^
<DaSkreech> reso: Oh You want to stream shoutcast?
<reso> yes
<DaSkreech> reso: or you want to make your own streaming server ?
<DaSkreech> reso: Amarok does that
<reso> stream shoutcast
<reso> ok
<DaSkreech> or Mplayer
<DaSkreech>  actually who doesn't do it?
<reso> :P
<alaskan> DaSkreech: I've got a fair number of packages that are locally installed. Would you recommend purging those before I start the version upgrade, or should it be safe to just leave them?
<Solifugus> DaSkreech: but that's for one file to another.. i am looking for a directory to another
<DaSkreech> reso: Amarok -> playlists -> umm straming I think -> Shoutcast -> genre -> Server
<DaSkreech> alaskan: what packages ?
<lg188> hey wow ? ho wget ?
<reso> thank you.
<Solifugus> DaSkreech: I mean, what file are in one dir and not the other, for example
<lg188> sudo aptitude search worldofwarcraft ?
<DaSkreech> Solifugus: ah umm yeah there is a tool that does that
<DaSkreech>  don't recall what it's called
<olavxxx> has anyone here installed linuxmce on top of the kubuntu 7.04? Im  stuck after downloading disc 2.. lol
<lg188> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DaSkreech> Solifugus: You could just alias a ls of the folders and iff the two files :)
<Solifugus> DaSkreech: maybe Krusader?
<Solifugus> DaSkreech: good idea!
<DaSkreech> lg188: Go to a store and buy it
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: linuxMCE has a Kubuntu disc
<DaSkreech> diff
<ScorpKing> eudemus: type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: yes..but I first installed of a livecd.. which works.. then I downloaded the iso for the disc 2.. and it contains 2 .sh files..
<DaSkreech> right
<alaskan> DaSkreech: The KDE 3.5.7 packages from this repo - 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main' - along with a bunch of other miscellaneous ones from Medibuntu, Seveas, GetDeb, a few checkinstall ones, etc...
<RLoggia> is anyone using an ATI graphics card?
<frojnd> RLoggia, me me me
<ScorpKing> eudemus: that site is to get the modeline for the display. x=1280 y=800 and refresh=83.50 (Hz)
<ScorpKing> eudemus: try this one - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42745/
<RLoggia> frojnd: when i enable the driver it gives me a screen error?
<DaSkreech> alaskan: The files for KDE 3.5.7 will be updated to 3.5.8 Seveas and the rest will be disabled till gutsy upgrade is complete
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: Yes.. I was able to burn this on a cd, but if I try to run the .sh files through the shell, I get permission denied
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: who owns the files ?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: the cdrom? lol
<alaskan> DaSkreech: So the upgrade process will automagically take care of all that?
<frojnd> RLoggia, I haven't installed driver yet :(
<lg188> DaSkreech ? you can get the clint onlien for free
<ScorpKing> lg188: did you manage to install that game? ark or something.
<RLoggia> oh
<DaSkreech> lg188: For Worldofwarcraft?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: How do I run a .sh as a different user, through the shell then? sh filename.sh -u root ?
<RLoggia> is anyone using ATI with installed driver lol?
<Makdaam_> hello, which config file contains the repositories?
<lg188> buey
<alaskan> Makdaam_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: try sudo
<alaskan> Makdaam_: Proceed with caution. :-)
<lg188> ScorpKing i mamaged but i twond
<DaSkreech> sudo filename.sh
<Makdaam_> thx
<alaskan> DaSkreech: You mean "sudo ./filename.sh", right?
<darkman> hi
<eudemus> ScorpKing: that's great. Btw, is there a way to check that the bus id is correct?
<DaSkreech> Makdaam_: backups are good!
<DaSkreech> alaskan: yeah
<DaSkreech> Ok can I install LVM on a live cd?
<ScorpKing> eudemus: lshw | less might show it.
<DaSkreech>  I have to reboot to use LVM right ?
<Makdaam_> DaSkreech: backups shmackups :P I'll just reinstall Ubuntu once more
<darkman> anyone knows when wine 0.9.48 package would be in the repositorys?
<alaskan> heh... DaSkreech: sorry to keep asking, just want to make sure as I'm upgrading my friend's laptop. I should be alright just leaving all those packages in place, right?
<RLoggia> Xevious: you there?
<DaSkreech> Makdaam_: 20 minutes reinstall vs 2 second cp
<DaSkreech> Makdaam_: ok ;-)
<ScorpKing> eudemus: not sure if this will help as well - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
<DaSkreech> darkman: use Wine's repos
<DaSkreech> darkman: they have a repo for Ubuntu on the wine site
<darkman> i already use wine repos
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: sudo: install.sh: command not found
<DaSkreech> darkman: then they will have it
<darkman> still no 48er....
<Makdaam_> oh you mean backing up the file?
<alaskan> olavxxx: sudo ./install.sh
<Makdaam_> bah
<darkman> for now only 0.9.47 on winehq repo
<alaskan> olavxxx: Whenever the file you're trying to run isn't in your path, the "./" is required.
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: ok.. now I only get permission denied
<DaSkreech> for sudo ?
<darkman> and im to lazy to compile it my self *G*
<DaSkreech> darkman: And too impatient to wait?
<olavxxx> I guess it's for the .sh file
<olavxxx> "udo: unable to execute ./install.sh: Permission denied"
<darkman> yes of course ^^
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: udo ?
<darkman> chmod install.sh
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: it said sudo :P
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<alaskan> darkman: It's on a CD
<darkman> oh
<alaskan> Right, olavxxx?
<darkman> just came in here xD
<ScorpKing> darkman: winehq compile packages for ubuntu when a new version is available. check on their website.
<alaskan> heh
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: There is one thing.. " First, you have to install mce-installer, "
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: There is no README or INSTALL file ?
<olavxxx> where is the MCE installer?
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: I'd assume on the cd :)
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: http://wiki.linuxmce.com/index.php/Installation_Guide#Kubuntu_Preinstalled
<alaskan> Well, I'm off. Peace, y'all.
<ScorpKing> c ya!
<darkman> Official WineHQ builds for Linux Red Hat, Mandriva, SUSE, Slackware and FreeBSD, hosted by SourceForge.net. Updated with each release.
<ScorpKing> lol.
<darkman> October 26, 2007: Wine 0.9.48 Released
<olavxxx> The CD contains two .sh files, one cache.list and two folders only :S
<darkman> and still no package in repos *g*
<eudemus> ScorpKing: bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0. Your file has Busid		"PCI:1:0:0". Are these the same? Do the leading zeros and punctuation make any difference?
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: As I recall the Kubuntu MCE Cd assumes it's a blank machine and installs
<ScorpKing> eudemus: that looks right. i didn't change it so it should work. did you make abackup?
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: you are on feisty ?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: so.. I should download the "full install" instead of just cd2?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: I have just installed a clean kubuntu 7.04 as the page said
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: You are on feisty?
<DaSkreech> ok
<olavxxx> I dont know what feisty is :P
<DaSkreech> 7.04
<olavxxx> ah, ok
<dwidmann> I forget who I was talking to, but I've got the problem resolved now :)
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: is there some way I could invite you to remote control?
<dwidmann> My laptop is now a fully encrypted setup, yay.
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: You did the steps on installing from command prompt ?
<olavxxx> I tried..
<olavxxx> the first steps worked
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: how did you do that?
<olavxxx> but then I got permission errors
<DaSkreech> You can see the mce-installer.deb ?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: this one fialed sudo dpkg -i mnt/mce-installer_2.0.1-1_i386.deb
<olavxxx> and afterwards I was unable to unmount or rm thedir
<darkman> does anyone know why wine+world of warcraft+ati 8.42.3 doesn't work? i have to disable all pixel shaders....and got only 10 fps outside of buildings *g*
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: several ways to accomplish it, I used a howto to do it manually called EncryptedFilesystemHowto5, which is on the ubuntu community docs, if you google for that, it should be the #1 hit.
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: on the disc? there is no .deb there
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: oh. just asking. i'm using loopback system and mounting with the passwd from a usb stick during boot.
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: Ohh you burnt it to a CD ?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: I tried both
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to get full acceleration on the ATI Radeon X800
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: I can try mounting it again with a consone I run as root
<darkman> mhm
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<john_it_is> well
<darkman> dunnu what you mean @ubuntu_
<darkman> :-P
<john_it_is> my damn graphics card lags in some games
<john_it_is> i thought this is like some support thing
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: ok Where do you have it downloaded to?
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: hmm, I thought that the loopback method was deprecated in favour of dm_crypt
<darkman> i got an x1600
<darkman> it also laggs xD
<darkman> stuttering and so on....
<john_it_is> i got an x800 and it would be nice to get all acceleration of it
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: no idea but it works for me. ;)
<darkman> but think i've managed to reduce them
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: the desktop
<john_it_is> btw stock dell optiplex GX620
<darkman> did you tried the restricted modules @ john?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: When I try the dpkg -i mnt/ , it does not autocomplete on the mce*
<dick-richardson> I'm running kubuntu gutsy and have downloaded the source code for alsa 1.0.15. I've compiled, made, and installed it but still have no sound. My soundcard is a bgears b-enspirer. I believe I'm missing a modules step of some sort somewhere and alsaconf doesn't appear to exist...
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: pong
<dick-richardson> lsmod | grep snd-cmi8788 does show the module
<john_it_is> bump
<Don_jr333> Can anyone tell me the package name for the kde desktop environment. I installed server only, all in text and I can't search properly
<eudemus> ScorpKing: done and updated to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I guess I should now restart the x server .... I am sure there was a keyboard shortcut for that?
<john_it_is> i love the kde desktop :)
<john_it_is> thats wut im using
<darkman> mh?
<Don_jr333> I don't have X or anything right now, it's strictly a console install
<john_it_is> good question why does kubuntu lag after awhile
<darkman> if you couldn't get acceleration working, try envy
<Don_jr333> I want kde on it, I thought I knew the package name, but I was wrong
<ScorpKing> eudemus: control+alt+backspace. if it does not work log in an tty1 and restore the old xorg.conf.
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: You made a dir called mnt on the desktop ?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: the manual says I should do "sudo dpkg -i mnt/mce-installer_2.0.1-1_i386.deb" , but if I try the autocomplete on the mnt/ dir, I get only the same as is on the disc2 which I downloaded and burned to a disc.. eg. two .sh files, one cache.list and two folders
<darkman> my kubuntu x64 doesn't lagg
<Don_jr333> so I need the entire kde desktop environment installed
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: yep
<ScorpKing> eudemus: one sec..
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: oh so you have it mounted ?
<Don_jr333> or a way to graphically search the repository
<john_it_is> does anyone know if theres a defragmenter for kubuntu
<NickPresta> Don_jr333, I believe you want the `kubuntu-desktop` package. That should make your system look and behave like you installed it from the LiveCD
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: yeah, I guess its mounted.. Only thing is that it seems the .deb is not in there
<ScorpKing> eudemus: if kdm does not start log in on tty1 and run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DaSkreech> !defrag | john_it_is
<Don_jr333> thanks nickpresta I'll give that a shot
<ubotu> john_it_is: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<darkman> john....ext 2 and 3 file systems don't need a defragmenter....its not windows xD
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: Ah hold on
<john_it_is> then how come it lags after awhile
<john_it_is> i been using ubuntu for almost 2 years now
<darkman> bad machine :-P
<john_it_is> and the only problem i have is with the lag
<dwidmann> I've heard arguments against that, but I for the most part agree from my experience (speaking of filesystem fragmentation)
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: this is CD2?
<DaSkreech> john_it_is: Swap most likely
<john_it_is> i dont have a swap installed :)
<ScorpKing> john_it_is: do you have a swap partition?
<john_it_is> no
<darkman> i've set a whole HD as swap *lol* but don't need swap at all....2 GB RAM are enough for the moment
<ScorpKing> john_it_is: that is the problem
<darkman> lol john
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> john_it_is: what's your load?
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: try mount CD1 instead
<NickPresta> Don_jr333, also, if you want a "graphical" way to browse the repos, install aptitude (if it isn't installed already). That provides a curses based interface to package management
<john_it_is> my load
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: I havent downloaded cd1 :p
<darkman_> mhm...
<reso> DaSkreech: my web server support only shoutcast...I can really connect on this server with amarok to play my playlist?
<john_it_is> 384Mb being used right now
 * ScorpKing giggles..
<john_it_is> i have 4Gb in the system
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: I think that's the one you need
<kartika78>  Salve O ¤ « #kubuntu » ¤ -={®} |[ R3L04D3D.ScRiPt ]| {®}=-
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: ah, yes.. I see it now, lol..
<john_it_is> uhm "bash: !defrag: event not found"
<DaSkreech> reso: Yeah
<darkman_> maybe i got no wine update from winehq repos because im on x64 *g*
<kartika78> hi all!
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: it says sudo on cd1, lol
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: Yes it does
<olavxxx> lol
<john_it_is> anyone know a command in kubuntu for a defragmenter
<reso> Dask: ok
<darkman_> john?
<john_it_is> chyeah
<darkman_> there is no defragmenter
<ScorpKing> !defrag | john_it_is
<ubotu> john_it_is: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: I misread somewhere else on the site that cd1 was for installing OS and cd2 for installing the linux MCE.. And I read you had two options, either A) download cd1 and cd2 and install it, or b) install livecd and then afterwards install cd2
<kartika78> anyone can help me with my wifi?it worked ok, today i updated the linux headers and now it doesnt work
<eudemus> ScorpKing: it's not gone well. Am on v v low resolution now .... ????
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: but this means I have to download cd2 and test more :-)
<darkman_> maybe you forgot to update the restricted modules?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: cd1 :P
<darkman_> @kartika78
<ScorpKing> eudemus: press control+alt+keypad+
<olavxxx> oh nice, I get 1.2mb/s
<olavxxx> cd2 I got at lousy 100kb/s
<DaSkreech> :-)
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: thanks for your great help, lol
<ScorpKing> olavxxx: 100kb/s is fast. :P
<olavxxx> ScorpKing: woot??
<ScorpKing> lol
<olavxxx> its too bad I live so far away from the dsl junction point
<olavxxx> my line is "20 mbit"
<darkman_> mh?
<olavxxx> but I think it syncs at maybe 16
<darkman_> me got only 250 KB's lol
<eudemus> ScorpKing: makes no difference ... !
<olavxxx> if I'm lucky
<darkman_> :-P
<DaSkreech> so anyone  know about LVM ?
<olavxxx> I dont know whatthat is, lol
<ScorpKing> eudemus: ugh. copy the old one back again.
<olavxxx> has anyone tried running os off a 300x CF-card ?
<hydrogen> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DaSkreech> If I install LVM on the live CD do I have to reboot to make use of it ?
<olavxxx> strtoupper("os");
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: Yes thanks :) but do I have to reboot to use it?
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: wont you loose your changes when you reboot?
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: Yes I will that's why I'm asking if I should even bother trying to do this
<kartika78> can anyone give me a hand with my wifi?
 * DaSkreech applauds kartika78
<olavxxx> kartika78: I also had problems with the wifi.. it stopped at 28% or so while authenticating
<ScorpKing> kartika78: what card do you have?
<olavxxx> but that was before it started installing from the livecd, so I dont know if the drivers have been updated
<kartika78> BCM43XX
<ScorpKing> olavxxx: install wifi-radar
<kartika78> until yesterday it worked
<kartika78> i have it installed
<olavxxx> ScorpKing: I'll se if I find it
<ScorpKing> kartika78: same here. run lsmod | grep bcm
<kartika78> the real problem happened when i upgraded the linux headers
<ScorpKing> kartika78: i think the module does not load.
<olavxxx> *installing wifi radar*
<olavxxx> crap I hate my gamingpc, its noisy like hell
<ScorpKing> olavxxx: it is because of encryption on the wifi network but wifi-radar seems to work well with it.
<eudemus> ScorpKing: weirdest thing is that another session I have open (logged in as another user) displays fine ... shouldn't that be impossible if the x server has been restarted and is at a lower res?
<olavxxx> ScorpKing: ok..
<olavxxx> ScorpKing: I wont try messing with it, before I'm done downloading the cd1 of the linuxmce
<ScorpKing> eudemus: that's what i said about different resolutions for different users.
<olavxxx> wlan is slow anyways :S
<kartika78> when i tipe lsmod | grep bcm
<kartika78> i get nothing
<olavxxx> ah, I cant wait.. I have disc1 in 1 minute 15 seconds:)
<ScorpKing> kartika78: thought so. open /etc/modules as root
<olavxxx> does the printscreen button work in kubuntu too?
<kartika78> ok
<olavxxx> if so,whats the equalivent of alt + printscreen (current window)
<kartika78> bcm43xx is commented
<eudemus> ScorpKing: you were indeed right! But where the heck is the relevant setting?!!
<kartika78> but i have installed ndiswrapper
<ScorpKing> kartika78: uncomment it
<olavxxx> hey, that printscreen rocks!!
<kartika78> so this should be the motive
<kartika78> i must say another thing
<kartika78> if i boot with the old linux header, it works fine
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: Figures, it works now that I have the correct image, lol!
<ScorpKing> eudemus: i have no idea. if you find it please let me know. it should be in the home dir of the user i think coz the users without sudo can set it. also look in kcontrol if you can set another resolution.
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: whodathunk????
<kartika78> the update i made is 2.6.20-15-generic --> 2.6.20-16-generic
<olavxxx> how can I force-delete a folder?
<olavxxx> even if its in use?
<DrakeJustice_> olavxxx: rf -rf folder_name/
<DaSkreech> olavxxx: When you press printscrenn it gives you a set of options to play with
<ScorpKing> kartika78: you cal load the module with sudo modprobe <modulename>
<ScorpKing> can*
<DaSkreech>  olavxxx: I think you will ike it
<kartika78> but i am not sure that module is right because i used ndiswrapper
<olavxxx> DaSkreech: ohyeh.. now the installer is running :)
<olavxxx> my eyes burn, but it was worth it
<ScorpKing> kartika78: i don't have ndiswrapper here and it works. you might have to configure ndiswrapper again.
<olavxxx> I guess it needs a reboot after installing this driver :)
<ScorpKing> olavxxx: what are you doing? all i see is cd1, cd2 :P
<kartika78> but if i write : ndiswrapper -l it returns : bcmwl5 driver installed device present .....
<Lam_> how do i disable the descriptions for the menu items in k-menu?
<ScorpKing> Lam_: try kmenuedit, maybe it's there.
<Lam_> ScorpKing: ok i'll give that a try. thanks
<ScorpKing> kartika78: the new kernel does not load the drivers.
<Lam_> ScorpKing: nope not there. :/
<kartika78> and how can i make it load?
<ScorpKing> Lam_: press kmenu<TAB> . it's here
<GuHHH> how can i search a text in every file in my system?
<ScorpKing> kartika78: uncomment the module in /etc/modules or reinstall the driver in ndiswrapper
<olavxxx> my poor kubuntu :( luckilly it repaired itself
<kartika78> the strange thing is: if i run wifi radar it alternates between connected and disconnected.
<ScorpKing> when eudemus comes back please tell him i'll be back tomorrow. he has weird problems with X.
<ScorpKing> kartika78: then i don't know.
<olavxxx> woot, I have to read more manual now :P
<ScorpKing> nite guys! have fun.
<angasule> hmm, kubuntu is 'restoring' the X screen settings when I boot, I want nvidia-settings' settings to remain
<kartika78> :(
<eudemus> ScorpKing: not sure what possessed me (well, it was someone else's advice on this channel actually) to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, but when I did everything was badly screwed! am only just back. But none the wiser about what the xorg settings should be nor how to adjust them for individual users.
<Minataku> xorg settings are static for one machine
<kartika78> is it possible that updating the kernel wifi messes up!? I think this is one motive why linux fails to diffuse
<Minataku> You should set them once, and leave them
<Minataku> Unless you change hardware, drivers or options
<Minataku> Individual users only change their own settings within the DE
<Minataku> And they should do this themselves, just set up their user and leave them to themselves
<KalEl> not all the OpenGL screensavers are working for me... only a few are and all the rest seem dummies!
<eudemus> Minataku: then how could it be that when I changed the xorg settings, and restarted x, the session logged in as a different user was unaffected by the changes?
<Minataku> That would be the per-user settings
<Minataku> Which should be changed by the user
<eudemus> Minataku: where are they?
<Minataku> These are likely the settings altered from the Control Center or whatever it is KDE calls it
<GuHHH> can anyone help me with ldap?  http://pastebin.org/6544
<olavxxx> lalala.. I cant wait :)
<Minataku> The X server's resolution can be changed by unprivliged users
<e0rlan> hi all
<Minataku> It IS their X session, after all
<Minataku> Note, this is the RUNNING resolution
<Minataku> Not the default X11 resolution
<Minataku> Which is what you see in KDM
<darknet> un saludo desde Cuba a todos
<eudemus> So, where do you change the running resolution? And how might it be possible for the running resolution to turn out different from the default X11 resolution immediately on login?
<darknet> Hi for everyone
<Minataku> I don't know, I don't use KDE
<Minataku> As for how, that user has likely informed KDE that they wish for a different screen resolution
<olavxxx> le crappie! unable to cache the disc.. I guess I have to copy the IMG file from the winDOS pc
<Minataku> Similar to how any Windows user can change the screen resolution of a public machine unless access to the dialog is restricted (Note, though, that Windows does it really sloppily and stupidly)
<Minataku> lol
<darknet> I need help for kopete in Kubuntu 7.10
<darknet> I behind proxy
<KalEl> now that i have switched to kubuntu and have decided to nevery switch back after trying it for a while?, how can i get rid of gnome (in the interest of space)?
<hellhound> can anyone help me with a "Gtk-Critical **: gtk_widget_get_parent_window: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed" error I am getting with a firefox theme?  I would rather not uninstall it as I like it  and I would like to fix the error
<eudemus> Minataku: what are you doing here? ;-)
<sp1nter> what program can i use to convert avis to mp4 ???
<Minataku> Giving the more advanced assistance
<Minataku> Helping liberate people from a GUI
<Minataku> lol
<KalEl> hellhound, i thought gtk was for gnome
<Minataku> Lots of apps use GTK
<Minataku> It's a GUI toolkit
<darknet> some one speak spanish here??
<Minataku> It's typically really ugly and makes crappy looking programs, and if you don't code it absolutely perfectly, it makes crappy RUNNING programs, too
<olavxxx> ooh yeh.. now it works.. strange how it was unable to install with the cd as source
<olavxxx> with 3 iso files, it worked instantly
<darknet> some one speak spanish here??
<Minataku> Firefox (and XChat) are two of the few GTK apps that run properly
<Minataku> Though stupidly written themes can clearly break everything with one piece of bad code
<Minataku> darknet: Don't ask things repeatedly
<hellhound> KalEl: is it?  i did not know that.  I looked at my installs and I saw that I have gtk-qt-engine but none of the other gtk packages... do you know which one I might need?
<Minataku> !es | darknet
<ubotu> darknet: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<olavxxx> the font/text looks much better on the plasma in kubuntu than it does in windoze
<olavxxx> but I think maybe windows uses some font smoothing
<sp1nter> Is there a program I can use to convert avi's to mp4 ?
<darknet> un saludo a todos
<darknet> alguien puede decirme como usar Kopete a travez de un proxy?
<Minataku> !es | darknet
<ubotu> darknet: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<[ifr0g]> sp1nter, ffmpeg i suppose.
<Minataku> What, you ask twice then ignore the answer? :P
<Minataku> So impatient to get that answer, then he ignores it when he finally gets one :P
<keith> apt-get wont start cos i put a bad url in what the name of the file I have to edit again?
<pier> what is the name of the kubintu channel in french
<kartika78> is there any who have had my same problem of wifi after update?
<sp1nter> me or dark?
<olavxxx> ok.. I think Ill let the pc do the work now and I'll head off to bed
<pier> what is the name of the kubintu channel in french
<pier> kubuntu sorry
<Dragnslcr> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<KalEl> hellhound, sorry but i think you have to uninstall the firefox theme
<[ifr0g]> kartika78, #bcm-users will be happy to help you !
<[ifr0g]> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<KalEl> i prefer gnutella
<[ifr0g]> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<[ifr0g]> Awesome !
<hellhound> KalEl: yeah that is what i am reading in google as well... i would just like to fix it and base my own changed theme off it.... i was hoping that someone knew of a site to troubleshoot theme erorrs :) oh well... thank you
<DrakeJustice_> frostwire + amule + emule rock... lol... classic pirate IRC's are nice too
<KalEl> hellhound, you might want to try firefox (in their own irc server)
<[ifr0g]> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<hellhound> KalEl: great idea... i have been waiting on the mozilla channel for hours... i will look up firefox's server... Thank you again.
<nikk_> is there any chance you can tell me how to install flash player on a AMD Turion 64 X2 processor
<nikk_> i tried and nothng seem to work.  thiking of selling the system and just stick to i386 systems
<justinfate> anyone know of a deb for a cksfv wrapper?
<tekteen> can someone help me with my preseed file? It does not answer the questions but I do not get an error that it can't find the preseed. The file is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42757/
<nikk_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kyron> dolphin will confuse my user...how do I set Konqueror back as the default File/folder browser? In file associations?
<putterson> My graphics is running in software emulation instead of hardware mode and I have a 	Intel® 852GM chipset
<putterson> and I have had ubuntu on this notebook with hardware opengl
<putterson> so how would I fix it?
<DrakeJustice_> tekteen: what do you need with a preseed file?
<tekteen> I am creating an auto cd
<tekteen> I need to install ubuntu on many machines
<tekteen> It needs to be "idiot proof" so anyone can use it
<DrakeJustice_> tekteen: ahh... h/o
<tekteen> can u help
<tekteen> ?
<DrakeJustice_> tekteen: installcd or livecd?
<tekteen> installcd
<tekteen> The file is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42757/
<DrakeJustice_> tekteen: one sec
<tekteen> thanx
<tekteen> DrakeJustice_: I copied it from a online tutorial. I took only the parts I wanted.
<DrakeJustice_> tekteen: you may need the entireity of that tutorial... is it in the correct spot remaster/preseed/kubuntu.seed?
<tekteen> yes
<DrakeJustice_> _3v1n0_: the trevino?
<ubuntu> spanish?
<tekteen> thanks
<purpleposeidon> xkill: unable to grab cursor
<DrakeJustice_> tekteen: i dunno man, it looks good to me, maybe append your seed to the default kubuntu.seed
<m1sha> Does anyone know anything about update-grub?
<duydos> holaaa
<duydos> algonespañol?
<DrakeJustice_> m1sha: u ding up ur bootloader?
<purpleposeidon> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<duydos> algun español?
<duydos> ok tanks
<m1sha> DrakeJustice_: XD. Not completely, I'm just stuck using old kernels
<DrakeJustice_> m1sha: why not edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<DrakeJustice_> nano works ok for me
<DrakeJustice_> Trevinho: what brings you to #kubuntu today?
<Trevinho> well, DrakeJustice_ I'm always here....
<m1sha> DrakeJustice_: why not hand compile the new kernel?
<Trevinho> or better, konversation has it on its preferred channels...
<DrakeJustice_> Trevinho: oh, im new here... im just amazed to see your name... your a legend man...
<m1sha> I can, but it would be nice to get update-grub working, especially since it's an integral part of ubuntu
<Trevinho> lol, you joke :)
<m1sha> Trevinho: ever googled yourself?
<Trevinho> sometime....
<DrakeJustice_> yea Tevinho is a seiously googled name
<crazy6> will kubuntu do any sort of data migration from an old install, as in automatically save the /home dirs and duplicat the users?
<crazy6> or will I need to do that manually?
<[ifr0g]> u have to do it manually
<crazy6> blasted hell
<crazy6> I better find a big memory stick or an external drive
<Dragnslcr> Uh
<Dragnslcr> crazy6- upgrading, or doing a clean install?
#kubuntu 2007-10-31
<PrairieDog> Gusty has effectively made my ubuntu uworkable.
<PrairieDog> How do I format the whole HD?
<PrairieDog> Wipe it clean and start from scratch.
<Pitabred> fdisk?
<PrairieDog> that might do it.
<Pitabred> Boot from a livecd and use fdisk, or just dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<PrairieDog> maybe from an install CD, but I don't know if that will do it or not.
<PrairieDog> oh cool, thanks.
<Pitabred> Either way, reinstalling should allow you to reformat everything anyway
<Pitabred> Repartition the machine, etc.
<PrairieDog> that's what I needed to know.
<sp1nter> the install cd "should"
<PrairieDog> This is a complete bummer.
<PrairieDog> I had ubuntu going pretty well, then the upgraded broke things way beyond my ability to repair.
<Pitabred> I typically partition things myself, so I don't really use many of the installer's tools for doing the disk management
<Pitabred> I have been impressed with qtparted, though
<sp1nter> upgrade fixed things for me thankgod
<PrairieDog> Well, I'm on the verge of completely dropping any and all linux distros.
<Pitabred> I've got Kubuntu Gutsy running on 4 machines, so it can't be ALL bad
<PrairieDog> I dispise m$, but at least I can make XP work.
<Pitabred> Ya just gotta realize that when switching to Linux, you become a newbie again :)
<PrairieDog> very n00b
<Pitabred> ;)  It's not fun if you're used to being a power user.  But it's still usable
<PrairieDog> Well, I've struggled for a year. End of struggle.
<Pitabred> Anywho, gotta split
<PrairieDog> It either works this time or kaput.
<PrairieDog> see ya, thanks.
<john_> anybody know a better driver for ATI then the proprietary drivers
<john_> anybody know a better driver for ATI then the proprietary drivers????
<john_> anybody?
<sweettooth> hi there, is there any explanation why amarok is so slow? It feels like I am running wmp11 on a 386, takes about 30s to do one command
<sweettooth> Does everyone feel the same, or is it just my computer?
<[ifr0g]> Its fast here..
<sweettooth> [ifr0g], hmm.... do you know where i could find the problem?
<GuHHH> i have apache2 chrooted and i want to make it run phpldapadmin, what do i need to do besides move phpldapadmin to inside the chroot?
<mluser-home> Hello.. I started compiz with 'compiz --replace', can someone tell me how to turn it off now?
<bazhang> mluser-home: kwin --replace
<mluser-home> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> mluser-home: no problem. :}
<thomas_> i'm getting an error when trying to download a file of a server
<thomas_> i'm getting "scp: .: not a regular file"
<leafw> anyone with a thinkpad + ATI card? What's the situation with Gutsy?
<guymac_tucson> Greetings
<radius> earthlings?
<guymac_tucson> I have a question about load/unload cycles :-/
<guymac_tucson> I have a Dell Ispiron B130 with Ubuntu since getting it 1 year ago.
<guymac_tucson> Load/Unload cyles are at 223,000 and the Samsung drive is rated for 300,000
<guymac_tucson> So I've been following the threads today, and *nothing* I do is lowering the increase of several per minute...
<guymac_tucson> Is this a real problem?
<Kenichi> hello adept crased and is locked now how to fix?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kenichi> it crased when installin java
<Kenichi> whats that about no kde 3.5.8 ships with kubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> Kenichi: got 3.5.8 here
<Kenichi> i think i read wrong because i know sure it shipped with 3.5.8 but hows with the bugs?
<bazhang> Kenichi: very stable for me; you having problems other than apt?
<nosrednaekim> Kenichi: I don't think there are any problems anymore with KDElibs
<fignew> woah, I just ran kompmgr... what is this???
<Kenichi> i had on the beginning and it did irritate but i going give it a try again i upgrade today
<nosrednaekim> IDK... what is it?
<bazhang> Kenichi: good luck :}
<bazhang> fignew: what program is it?
<fignew> I dunno, but it's sorta like compiz
<bazhang> from where?
<nosrednaekim> not seeing it  in apt-cache
<nosrednaekim> !info kompmgn
<ubotu> Package kompmgn does not exist in gutsy
<Kenichi> i think mandriva did a good job but i started having today problems with video so i did put kubuntu on it again
<nosrednaekim> !info kompmgr
<ubotu> Package kompmgr does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> !kompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompmgr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> Kenichi: ah :)
<aztyx> i got some problems installing steam on wine, can someone msg me so i can get some help?
<fignew> bazhang: I just ran it from the terminal
<NickPresta> fignew, perhaps you want xcompmgr?
<fignew> already installed
<NickPresta> aztyx, what seems to be the problem(s)?
<Kenichi> i got my new tft and i could stretch my video so i think i messed it up
<bazhang> kompmgr is a composite rendering engine to be used by KWin
<bazhang> from 2005 :}
<aztyx> im starting it and it says i need gecko, ive installed it but it wont work.
<Kenichi> ah adept crased again what was that code again?
<fignew> good times
<fignew> works good :)
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kenichi> its every time with javas
<nosrednaekim> fignew: really?
<fignew> better than Compiz
<nosrednaekim> does it do more than transparency?
<fignew> fadeing of windows and shadows :P
<NickPresta> aztyx, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554 ... HOWTO: Installing and Running Steam #3
<Kenichi> compiz sucks compiz fusion is okay but i think its not good enough like that video part is still a problem and i want something like windows vista
<bazhang> something broken? :}
<Elidix> nope
<aztyx> ok
<Elidix> everything is ok, thanks anyways ^^
<Kenichi> i heard something like compiz will come in kde it self
<bazhang> kde4 +opengl
<aztyx> NickPresta: When i does that it wont work. i get the window up and it starts to download
<ardchoille> I have set a web shortcut but when I type it into konq, strigi takes over. How do I stop that?
<Kenichi> i love kde4 but its not realy useable on the moment
<bazhang> true
<aztyx> then when the loading bar is full it disappear.. but then i still got the problem
<fignew> ardchoille: tools
<ardchoille> fignew: tools?
<fignew> -->configure-->web shortcuts
<fignew> on the menu bar
<fignew> then change the default engine dropdown on the bottom of the screen
<NickPresta> aztyx, hmm. I don't know then. Perhaps you could ask in #wine or wait to see if anyone else has solved your problem. You don't see the browser in stem unless you like using it to download videos and such...
<ardchoille> fignew: in konqueror?
<fignew> yes
<ardchoille> fignew: There is no "Tools > Configure"
<Kenichi> i hope kubuntu 8.04 ships with kde4
<aztyx> NickPresta: ok.
<fignew> sorry... Settings --> configure konq.
<ardchoille> fignew: Found it in Settings, thank you :)
<ardchoille> fignew: That still doesn't enable web shortcuts
<fignew> you need to put in something like gg: test search
<fignew> is that what you were doing?
<ardchoille> fignew: Ah, yes, that worked. I'm still learning about Konqueror since I switched from firefox yesterday. Thank you for the help.
<fignew> you can change that if you'd like
<fignew> theres a second dropdown menu there
<fignew> you can change it from colon to space :)
<ardchoille> I see it
<ardchoille> W00T!
 * fignew <3 konq
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> This rocks!
<ardchoille> fignew: hehe, I was about to uninstall strigi
<fignew> lol, I might have uninstalled it
<fignew> no.. I didn't
<fignew> but I sure don't use it
<fignew> worst interface ever :(
<ardchoille> You aint kidding
<flaccid> PriceChild heh
<ardchoille>  OMG!   apt:/search
<nosrednaekim> get "strigiclient" from the repositories
<administrator> hhhh
<nosrednaekim> =)
<ardchoille> wow, you can do apt search and apt show right from konqueror
<PriceChild> flaccid, hmm?
<fignew> yep
<flaccid> omg you replied..
 * Hobbsee looks in
<bazhang> when does hardy channel open?
<nalioth> bazhang: have you tried to join it?
<Dragnslcr> I would imagine it's #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> nalioth: ubuntu+1?
<nalioth> bazhang: that is the place for the kids with b0rkD boxen  :)
<bazhang> nalioth: is there a package or packages to download already?
<thomas_> i'm getting "scp: .: not a regular file"
<fignew> nosrednaekim: that's a little better
<fignew> but still not great
<Dragnslcr> I doubt there's much in the 8.04 repositories that's different from 7.10
<Dragnslcr> It's only been a couple weeks
<nalioth> bazhang: not enough to run, no
<bazhang> nalioth: cheers!
<Sertraline> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Hobbsee> yay, borkened boxes!
<nosrednaekim> fignew: what?
<fignew> strigiclient
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh, it probably does have new stuff - with the sync requests and all.  it probably wouldnt work together very well though
<gesslar> Hopefully, this is an easy question. I bought a keybaord that has multimedia keys on it. KDE already knows to open KMail on the email button and Speedcrunch on the calc button. I'm looking around the KControl -> Regional & Accessibility and I cannot find where these are set. I tried Command Shortcuts and Application Shortcuts under Shortcut Schemes but cannot find what I'm looking for. Anybody got any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> fignew: ah.. yeah
<fignew> good question gesslar, now that I think about it, I'm curious too :)
<Hobbsee> it's set somewhere in kmilo, and i dont know of a gui to do it.
<Hobbsee> it should all "just work"
<gesslar> fignew: I did find one thing, if I change the default application for email from KMail to Thunderbird, and I press the email button, it opens Thunderbird's compose window, which is neat, but still doesn't answer my question :D
<ardchoille> fignew: Funny how I was able to completely overlook two drop-down menus in the web shortcuts page, lol
<error> I'm running Gutsy and using an XBox 360 controller with xpad...  My controller works but lags, there's a ~200 millisecond delay before each button press registers, and that makes it about impossible to play games.  Does anyone know why?
<ardchoille> Kenichi: kde4 will won't be anywhere near ready for 8.04
<Dragnslcr> I thought KDE 4.0.0 was supposed to be done in December?
<Dragnslcr> Isn't 8.04 going to stay with KDE3 as the default because of it being an LTS version?
<Hobbsee> correct
<bazhang> error: have you tried adjusting via the control panel settings for joystick?
<error> I've calibrated it, but it's laggy there too.
<error> It's like the polling rate is too slow and I don't know how to change that.
<bazhang> error: which game(s)?
<bazhang> wow?
<error> All games, but zsnes is the one I'm trying to run....  Regardless, it lags in the controller settings screen without anything running.
<bazhang> error: I've used a ps2 controller with no ill effects, though I may be cannot sense the lag
<error> This might be related... js0 js1 and js2 all refer to the same controller.
<error> I'm not sure why.
<hagabaka> is there a script to automatically select the default video player?
<ardchoille> automatically select the default video player? Isn't that what the system does anyway?
<bazhang> I believe it's Kaffeine in Kubuntu.
<idiotic> yes
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<bazhang> if I want to use something else, I just right click open-with...etc.
<bazhang> hi contrast83
<contrast83> I'm trying to do a version upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy. It's been hanging at 11% on the "Installing the upgrades" step for nearly two hours.
<hagabaka> ardchoille and bazhang: i mean when multiple video players are installed, let me select the default used all formats where supported
<contrast83> "Preparing to configure volumeid" specifically. I clicked "Show Terminal" but it didn't do anything. :-\
<robotphood> hagabaka, can't you open with, than set it to remember app association for file type?
<hagabaka> maybe it's more of a kde question
<ardchoille> hagabaka: Ah, that would be File Associations, which can be set in kcontrol
<contrast83> ^ or Konqueror. :-)
<hagabaka> i can, but there should be something to set them all at the same time
<ardchoille> hagabaka: kcontrol > KDE Compontnets > File Associations
<ardchoille> contrast83: Good catch
<contrast83> hagabaka: You mean for *all* video formats?
<hagabaka> yeah, when the player supports it
<contrast83> hagabaka: I don't think there is. I'm pretty sure you have to set each format individually. Shouldn't take more than a few minutes though.
<Jucato> unfortunately that's one of the biggest nuisance in KDE
<Jucato> you have to set the file association for each file type.
<contrast83> And pretty much any player should support the format, so long as the corresponding codecs for whatever backend that player's using are installed.
<ardchoille> Where is File Associations in System Settings?
 * contrast83 gives two thumbs down to System Settings.
<contrast83> :-P
<ardchoille> contrast83: You're not alone
<Jucato> ardchoille: it's in Konqueror -> Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror
<Jucato> (which is why it isn't in System Settings)
<hagabaka> yeah, "system settings" is annoying
<ardchoille> Then they need to yank the word "system" out of the title
<ardchoille> :P
<contrast83> There's so much stuff you can't even access from System Settings.
<Jucato> get used to it... it's going to be the default for KDE 4
<Jucato> contrast83: that was the purpose actually
<ardchoille> Jucato: Is kcontrol going bye bye?
<Jucato> ardchoille: *went* bye bye
<contrast83> I don't see the purpose of the purpose. :-)
<ardchoille> Guess I'll be writing my own kcontrol then
<Jucato> good luck
<Jucato> but the kcm's are still the same anyway
<ardchoille> Oh, that'l make it easier
<nzk> Argh... Firefox just crashed on me four times in a row. I'm just typing something and suddenly the clock stops, and the computer froze. I try to ssh in and kill -9 firefox, but the process doesn't show up in top. What can I do?
<Daisuke_Ido> well...  since system settings is taking over kcontrol, it's probably taking over kcontrol's functionality as well
<Jucato> you can still run them individually if you want
<ardchoille> Jucato: That's good
<Jucato> what I'm not sure is whether KDE will follow Kubuntu's "simplification" scheme for System Settings
<Daisuke_Ido> just as kde3's iteration of dolphin is terrible, that doesn't mean kde4's will.  same goes for system settings
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: because that dolphin isn't officially KDE's
<Jucato> that's why it's terrible :)
<contrast83> So the Dolphin in Gutsy is significantly different from KDE 4's?
<Jucato> <-----------------------------------------------------------------> that far apart
<ardchoille> Jucato: Are you saying that the Dolphin in Kubuntu is not the same as the Dolphin in the KDE?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: fair enough
<ardchoille> I wonder just how different my desktop is from KDE then
<Jucato> ardchoille: the Dolphin for KDE *3* stopped development almost a year ago. the one in Kubuntu is a fork called D3lphin
<kyron> I'm attempting to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531061 but I can't seem to find the smartlink Daemon package
<Daisuke_Ido> ardchoille: the dolphin available for kde3 isn't the dolphin that will come with kde4
<ardchoille> Jucato: Oh, didn't know that
<Jucato> which is significantly far from the version of Dolphin in KDE 4
<ardchoille> Oh, in that case, I look forward to KDE4
<Jucato> contrast83: the purpose of system settings was to be a lightweight alternative to kcontrol, containing only control modules that are not duplicated/reached elsewhere
<ardchoille> Jucato: I also wonder when Kubuntu will be big enough and powerful enough to "sway" KDE development
<t3ch13> I'm having a wierd problem with compiz I need help with. On the Pager for kde when I have compiz on it shows as 1 box instead of 4 everytime I boot. I resize it then set it back then it shows 4 boxes
<Jucato> in 2011
<aztyx_> how do i update kubuntu
<aztyx_> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> t3ch13: compiz uses viewports, not desktops
<ardchoille> That's just the point, some of us users "like" kcontrol
<bazhang> aztyx_: from Feisty to Gutsy?
<Daisuke_Ido> and all 4 viewports for compiz are technically on one desktop
<t3ch13> I knw but the pager helps me to know what 1 I am on
<aztyx_> bazhang: yes. i got 7.04
<contrast83> Jucato: Makes sense enough, I guess. One of the things I love about Control Center though, is on a fresh install, I can open that up and configure pretty much everything that needs configuring without having to open several different programs.
<nosrednaekim> t3ch13: I think there is a compiz pager plugin
<Daisuke_Ido> t3ch13: t... what nosrednaekim said
<ardchoille> contrast83: Me too
<t3ch13> I'll ave to look then
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<contrast83> t3ch13: One sec, I'll find that for you...
<aztyx_> !upgrade
<Jucato> contrast83: most are still there in system settings. except for file mamagement/web browsing settings and panel settings.
<contrast83> t3ch13: http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/pool/gutsy/3v1n0/kicker-compiz_3.5.4-0.2-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<ardchoille> Jucato: The point was that in kcontrol, you can set everything from one window (kcontrol) without having to click or open other areas.
<Jucato> ardchoille: yes. but that's kcontrol's purpose. not system settings. 2 different apps. 2 different goals
<ardchoille> True
<Jucato> it wouldn't be fair to expect systemsettings to be kcontrol when it isn't
<ardchoille> Jucato: Where would I go to find all the kcm's that kcontrol opens?
<Jucato> "kcmshell --list"
<contrast83> Jucato: It would be fair to expect KControl to still be there though. :-P
<ardchoille> Jucato: W00T!
<Jucato> contrast83: not in kde4. (but kcmshell is still there)
<contrast83> Yeah. What I'll probably end up doing is making a folder with different subfolders like in KControl, each containing the corresponding KCM's.
<bazhang> aztyx_: does that answer your question?
<ardchoille> Jucato: I can write a kommander script/ui for those, that's easy.
<Jucato> contrast83: or you can just make a launcher for "kcmshell module1 module2 module3" and they will be grouped accordingly
<Jucato> ardchoille: ^^^^
<ardchoille> yeah
<contrast83> So any idea why a version upgrade would hang when it's "Preparing to configure volumeid"? And does that mean I'll just need to reinstall, or does the upgrade still stand a chance?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Dude, you rock
<aztyx_> bazhang: Yes
<bazhang> cool
<contrast83> Is KDE on a release schedule, in terms of 4.0 -> 4.1..., or do those just come "when it's ready"?
<Jucato> contrast83: http://techbase.kde.org
<contrast83> Thanks
<Jucato> schedules are created as they go along. no 6-month limit
<contrast83> Got cha... So, no ideas on the version upgrade issue?
<Jucato> nope :/
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: try uninstalling volumeid?
<b0nn> I have a fried upgrade (edgy->feisty), any ideas on where to start fixing it?
<contrast83> nosrednaekim: Afraid not. Quite a few crucial things depend on it. Thanks anyway though.
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: oh...... ok.
<contrast83> Screw it. I'm just gonna reinstall.
<contrast83> Maybe someday version upgrades will consistently/reliably work. :-\
<contrast83> I don't really have any issue with reinstalling, but that's because /home is on a seperate partition. I could imagine people who don't know to do that becoming quite peeved when one of these goes bad.
<bazhang> good point
 * b0nn is one of those people
<Jucato> although I'd have to say, not everyone experienced problems upgrading, and not with that particular package
<bazhang> b0nn: what is the issue?
<b0nn> I upgraed from edgy _> feisty this morning, and now the machine wont boot
<bazhang> b0nn: all backed up?
<contrast83> Jucato: True. But I have seen a lot of people in here over the past ~couple weeks that had issues upgrading.
<b0nn> nope
<b0nn> 21 gigs to back up and no spare HDD, nor dvd writing ability
<nosrednaekim> b0nn: ouchy....
<bazhang> b0nn: there are a number of rescue cds you can use, do you have any USB keys?
<b0nn> nope
<b0nn> and Im running this from the edgy install disk
<nosrednaekim> b0nn: what are you running right... ah
<nosrednaekim> b0nn: can you chroot into your installtion?
<b0nn> yes
<nosrednaekim> b0nn: chroot in and do a "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<b0nn> thats what caused this
<b0nn> but I'll give it a go
<nosrednaekim> caused what...
<BluesKaj> contrast83, I tried 3 times to do a net upgrade , failed each time ...repos would drop connections ...I finally did a clean cd install instead but I'm not real impressed with gutsy
<contrast83> BluesKaj: Any particular problems with Gutsy, or is it just not as big a step forward as you were expecting?
<nosrednaekim> good luck contrast83 I have to go
<contrast83> nosrednaekim: Thanks, peace.
<BluesKaj> the latter , contrast83 ...some app crashes and failures to launch with katapult , but nothing serious , however i get the distinct impression gutsy is strictly a stop-gap
<contrast83> Stop-gap?
<BluesKaj> 'til the next official release
<dsmith_> no excuse not to backup
<bazhang> feisty was the problem here; much better in Gutsy
<bazhang> b0nn: I know this is after the fact, but you can pick up 4G usb keys for fairly cheap now--then shift them to your other machine.
<dsmith_> borrow a usb drive?
<contrast83> Personally, I'm pretty impressed with Gutsy. Several major nuissances I encountered in Feisty are gone (GTK apps taking 2-3 tries to actually start, for one). All the new stuff in the repositories is quite a treat too.
<bazhang> especially the games :}
<contrast83> Exactly
<bazhang> warzone!
<Jucato> (yay! at least some people seem to be happy with gutsy!)
<Dragnslcr> If you're gonna get a USB thumb drive just as a cheap way of doing a backup, you might as well spend the extra $20 and get a 250+ GB external hard drive
<contrast83> Although I still don't get why OpenArena is still at 0.6.0 in the repos when .7 has been out for nearly half a year.
<bazhang> Jucato: you should be a teacher. :}
<Jucato> O.o
<Dragnslcr> To be honest, I haven't noticed any major changes when I upgraded to Gutsy
<bazhang> and half a terabyte isn't that expansive either
<contrast83> Jucato: Do you have any idea as to whether the packages on GetDeb are standards compliant?
<bazhang> expensive oops
<Jucato> standards compliant?
<contrast83> Like, do they conform to Ubuntu's packaging standards?
<contrast83> Erm... The standards that packages in Universe have to follow.
<Jucato> hm.. theoretically, if they did, they wouldn't have to start their own repository... technically, I'm not sure. the guys over at #ubuntu-motu would probably know
<yago> does anyone know where can I find ada programmers?
<contrast83> Yeah... I wish they actually would start their own repo.
<Dragnslcr> Tried looking in Imaginationland?
<MasterShrek> THE TERRORISTS TOOK OVER OUR IMAGINATION!
<contrast83> Having to check a website for updates to some programs you have installed is soo... Windows. :-X
<Dragnslcr> I didn't know anyone still used Ada
<Jucato> yago: in #ada
<MasterShrek> ...latest southpark episode, sorry i had to say it
<contrast83> MasterShrek: I laughed. :-)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, same here
<Jucato> please don't shout though. !!!!! works the sae
<contrast83> I missed the conclusion though.
<MasterShrek> yago, my professor knows ada, but hes like 200 yrs old
<yago> oh.,...
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I didn't know anyone that didn't work for the military in the 80's used Ada
<b0nn> how do I remove packages that dpkg and apt cannot remove?
<Dragnslcr> Well, maybe academia too
<MasterShrek> =P but in #ada they can probably help you, also theres probably a few wikis/tutorials out there
<bazhang> b0nn: is the dist-upgrade working?
<contrast83> b0nn: Erm... What packages? And what exactly does it say when you try to remove them?
<b0nn> nope
<MasterShrek> Dragnslcr, actually i think ada might even be older than that...but i could be wrong, never looked into it much
<b0nn> r-cran-psy
<yago> then ada is not used on the present? people told me that it is used on systems for real time
<b0nn> and it says 162: Can't open /usr/lib/R/etc/ldpaths
<b0nn> and like every other error message I have googled today I have found open bug reports but no resolution
<MasterShrek> yago, i dont think so, its pretty old, im sure it still works
<Dragnslcr> MasterShrek- yeah, I think it was originally designed in the late 60's
<MasterShrek> c is loosely based on ada isnt it?
<contrast83> Anyone here using Kiba-Dock?
<Dragnslcr> Nope, 1979 for Ada
<Dragnslcr> http://www.levenez.com/lang/history.html
<yago> well, then if I want do a system that works in real time, which languaje had I used?
<yago> (sorry for my english I'm from Spain ;-) )
<MasterShrek> yago, what exactly do u mean by "real time"? im sure there are plenty of languages out there
<yago> for example a plane or a satellite, something that can't have a problem
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, I should know what languages are used for real-time systems
<Lam_> if i compile a program with, say, libdvdnav-dev, would i need libdvdnav4?
<MasterShrek> Lam_, most likely
<Lam_> MasterShrek: yeah. that was a mybad. i checked the dependency on libdvdnav-dev and it had libdvdnav4 in it
<MasterShrek> :)
<MasterShrek> yago, why would you think some languages would have problems and others wouldnt? i think its more based on the programmer's job of writing the program
<Lachlan> would this be the right channel to get info on upgrading to KDE4?
<Dragnslcr> MasterShrek- some languages can do real-time (which has a pretty specific definition in computer science), but most can't
<BluesKaj> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<Lachlan> is there packages available for beta 4 yet?
<Dragnslcr> Yes
<Dragnslcr> Check the last link
<Dragnslcr> Er
<Jucato> Lachlan: no
<Dragnslcr> Sorry, misread that
<MasterShrek> BluesKaj, apparently beta4 of kde4 is out, but i dont think packages have been made yet, so you may want to wait a day or three :)
<Lachlan> ok
<yago> MasterShrek, I'm not an expert on programation, but some people told me that ada is the only languaje that when it's compiled, it never produces and exception or an error
<MasterShrek> Lachlan, i cant back that up, but i just noticed today that beta4 was released so i doubt there would be packages yet
<Dragnslcr> From what I've heard about its stability, if you don't already know how to install the KDE4 beta, you probably don't need or want to install it
<Jucato> you already heard about beta4's stability? when it was just released today? O.o
<MasterShrek> yago, i dont know for sure, but i think that its more of a programmers job to take into consideration exceptions and errors
<Dragnslcr> yago- I somehow doubt that. There are always errors that can occur at run-time
<Lachlan> i might just compile the kde4 myself how do i disable/turn off compiz fusion in gusty and make sure it doesnt auto turn on on start up
<BluesKaj> MasterShrek, i was merely responding to Lachlan's query about KDE4. I"m not interested in it having tried it and failed to get it to work on my setup.
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- sorry, meant the betas in general, i.e. really only meant for developers
 * MasterShrek has no idea on beta4's stability
<Lachlan> im fine with installing unstable programs im putting it on my test laptop
<MasterShrek> yea sorry BluesKaj i noticed that afterwards :)
<Lachlan> in fact i normaly use the alphas and betas of Kubuntu
<Jucato> Lachlan: if you follow the guide on how to compile KDE4, you won't have to worry about compiz. it will be built for a different user with different settings
<yago> Dragnlcr, by this reason, if an error ocurrs on run-time ada knows how to resolve, (or this is what an programmer told me...)
<MasterShrek> its fun dev'ing huh Lachlan :) i enjoy it from time to time, but lately ive been happy with the stable
<Lachlan> ok and the guide for that is on the KDE site?
<Lachlan> or on the kubuntu link u gave?
<Jucato> http:/techbase.kde.org
<BluesKaj> KDE4 needs a lotta work I think ...those instructions at (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php )on the last didn't work for me
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: "The KDE Community is happy to release the fourth Beta for KDE 4.0. This Beta aimed at further polishing of the KDE codebase and we would love to start receiving feedback from testers."
<Jucato> BluesKaj: that's still for beta3...
<BluesKaj> Jucato, is it improved ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: beta4 has been released. but Kubuntu doesn't have packages yet
<MasterShrek> beta3 to beta4, would make sense that its improved i guess
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- interesting
<Lachlan> Jucato do i follow thishttp://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Kubuntu_and_Debian?
<Lachlan> oops http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Kubuntu_and_Debian
<Jucato> follow them carefully
<Lachlan> i will. also just so i can compile quicker how do i turn off compiz fusion and all that
<BluesKaj> Lachlan, at the login page , choose kde in the menu
<Lachlan> ok would kwin --replace do it?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<shinda> anyone here familiar with xrandr and how to use it?
<MasterShrek> Lachlan, i think it would
<Lachlan> thanks
<shinda> I try running xrandr --output VGA --right-of DVI but doesn't amount to anything
<Dresken> Hi
<Dresken> Can anyone please tell my how to install vlc? ~_~
<biovore> sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<Dresken> I keep getting E: Broken packages
<biovore> ah.. so you burgered up apt then..
<biovore> sudo apt-get install -f
<Dresken> That did nothing x_x
<Dresken> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<biovore> still getting a broken package?
<Dresken> yeah
<biovore> dose it say what is broken?
<yago> MasterShrek, thank you for your time! ;-)
<BluesKaj> Dresken,if possible  install synaptic and use it's edit features to fix broken packages
<Dresken> Err, how do I do that? :x
<Dresken> First time linux user x_x
<MasterShrek> Dresken, well you picked the right desktop environment :)
<BluesKaj> Dresken, copy and paste this into the konsole : sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Dresken> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<Dresken> x_x
<harrison> So...  has anybody gotten fglrx and suspend to work on Gutsy?
<MasterShrek> harrison, what makes you think suspend has anything to do with fglrx?
<Dresken> Looks like it doesn't like synaptic <_<
<harrison> kernel 2.6.22-14 uses SLUB instead of SLAB memory allocator
<harrison> fglrx has a bug in it that causes susepend to hang
<harrison> google fglrx and suspend
<biovore> yup..
<harrison> so anybody get it working?
<biovore> recompile your kenerel for SLAB
<BluesKaj> ok Dresken, time to uncomment the debs (sources) in your sources.list ... alt+F2 ,copy and paste this : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ...a file will open with what look like URLs except they start wit "deb" any lines with a # in front of the deb , remove the # . Then save the file. then do 'sudo apt get update' in the konsole and try to install synaptic again
<juan_> hi, all! is there a way to DOWNGRADE from 7.10 to 7.04 without formatting the disk?
<harrison> biovore, have you done that?
<harrison> like how do you know it will work?
<BluesKaj> harrison, I've got the restricted fglrx driver to work ..well sort of
<harrison> blue, tell me about please
<tehk> Anyone know how to force kde to use Lucida Sans Typewriter for my monospace font? It is not an apotion and I know I have it installed
<BluesKaj> harrison, google earth is slow and clunky but it works ...look in system settings advanced / restricted driver/admin mode /enable
<biovore> to get SLAB you will need to patch the kernel.. there are some on kernel.org..  SLAB is legacy, and SLUB is what everyone is moving to.  SLUB has some advantages compared to SLAB that most of the kernel developers thinks its a better overall choice..
<biovore> But its still a running debate..
<Dresken> Ok, it installed it this time :x
<MasterShrek> juan, no
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a known issue with mtp devices in gutsy?
<|jason|> when doing an upgrade with adept -- i get the follwing error : There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<biovore> probably.. its a microsoft standard the changes daily..
<|jason|> how should i go about fixing it?
<juan> MasterShrek: surely its posible just not recomended
<BluesKaj> ok Dresken , now open synaptic/edit/fix broken packages/apply
<Daisuke_Ido> biovore: this isn't a new player and was working fine in gutsy
<Dresken> Actually synaptic installed vlc for me
<Dresken> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> it hasn't changed
<BluesKaj> adept is really causing some havoc with gutsy , it's become a PITA
<Daisuke_Ido> become?
<Daisuke_Ido> you mean it wasn't already?
<BluesKaj> yes Dresken , that's the whole idea :)
 * biovore agrees with BluesKaj
<Lachlan> at  http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#kdelibs is the "cs" command neseccary?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> didn't I say, follow it very carefully?
<juan> juan_ if you were to change your sources then change your preferd version then upgrade it would be v.tricky but posible, but probably not worth it
<Daisuke_Ido> !mtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lachlan> yes but i cant get that command to work
<Dresken> Thanks for the help BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np Dresken :)
<Jucato> Lachlan: which means you didn't follow the guide carefully... you didn't copy the .bashrc contents
<biovore> Lachlan: the cs tihngs looks like its something require for cmake
<biovore> Its looks like its something they add to there bash enviroment..
<Jucato> biovore: it isn't
<Jucato> yes, it's added to .bashrc
<Jucato> but not for cmake
<Lachlan> so how would i make it? it being the .bashrc?
<Jucato> Lachlan: again, the instructions are all there in the guide...
<BluesKaj> well folks , time for the sack here ...take care all , 99
<Lachlan> lol i dont read enough i found out
<bazhang> does anyone know the ubuntu mobile channel?
<Jucato> Lachlan: specifically this part: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Setting_up_the_environment
<bazhang> #ubuntu-motu?
<Jucato> !mobile | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Jucato> er.. motu is different
<bazhang> thanks Jucato!
<|jason|> when doing an upgrade with adept -- i get the follwing error : There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. -- how do i resolve this?
<Daisuke_Ido> |jason|: adept gets more evil by the day
<Daisuke_Ido> from a command line, try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<|jason|> ok - cool
<navets> help
<navets> how do i get ksynaptic working
<navets> i downloaded it
<Daisuke_Ido> kynaptic is worthless
<navets> I didnt have a touchpad section in my xorg
<navets> what should I get
<|jason|> Daisuke_Ido: whats the suggested replacement for adept? -- esp the alerting features?
<Daisuke_Ido> synaptic or stick with adept
<Daisuke_Ido> |jason|: adept is about all there is as far as alerting on the kde side
<navets> Daisuke_Ido: what should i get
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: didn't he say ksynaptic? not kynaptic?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: i thought that was a typo
<|jason|> BLECH
<Daisuke_Ido> !kynaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kynaptic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> 2 different things
<Daisuke_Ido> !ksynaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Jucato> ksynaptics is a KDE frontend to synaptics
 * Daisuke_Ido is humbled
<Jucato> touchpad thingy
<Daisuke_Ido> oooooh
<navets> how do i get that touchpad thingy to work
<navets> because it sucks lol
<Daisuke_Ido> ksynaptic is okay then :)
<Jucato> kynaptic is a dead project
<hydrogen> but ksynaptic isn't!
<navets> how do i get ksynaptic working
<|jason|> Daisuke_Ido: i had 62 packages installed partially or some such thing - no wonder this systems been acting lilike a total flake
<hydrogen> mv /usr/bin/adept /usr/bin/ksynaptic && ksynaptic
<BigDaddy> hey guys, simple question. Is there a way to batch rename several pictures in Konqueror like Halloween 01, Halloween 02 ?
<hydrogen> !rename | BigDaddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> grr
<kumar> hi there
<BigDaddy> Konq or Dolphin really
<hydrogen> use krename
<kumar> is there any tool like ms visio for kubuntu
<frank23> !krename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krename - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgrub> how do i set wine up to use files from my WinXP partition?
<hydrogen> mount the windows partition
<hydrogen> then run wine on the executables
<hydrogen> !ntfs | dgrub
<ubotu> dgrub: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dgrub> what about the libaries from WinXP?
<Dresken> speaking of mounting I can't seem to mount my external HDD, any idea why? o_o
<Dresken> Keeps showing "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<BigDaddy> hydrogen: I found krename, but that is just using another app. Is there no file manager intergration that you know of?
<hydrogen> not that I know of
<ronin_> Evening everyone. Active tonight
<bazhang> hi!
<Angelus> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ronin_> Has anyone on Gutsy upgraded to the latest ATI fglrx drivers? 8.42 etc?
<BigDaddy> Never mind all. Dolphin allows simple mass rename with F2 and many files highlighted
<BigDaddy> Konq does not though
<ronin_> Would anyone know when the latest ati non-free drivers will show up on the repository perchance?
<ronin_> I'm a little nervous about doing the manual install.
<Merritt> ronin_: Yes, I am using the 8.42.3 driver myself. As for the repo, you'll probably have to wait a very long time for it to show up there (and this release probably never will)
<genii> Seeing as the latest ported is only 8.28.8 I'd say so
<Merritt> and 8.42 isn't exactly the most stable thing in the world.
<ronin_> Merritt: I found this guide to installation http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide Is this wise to use over the instructions on the ATI site?
<ronin_> I heard 8.42 has support for both 3d apps and compiz-fusion, so thats primarily why I'm interested
<genii> ronin_: Yes. I used those same to make the neccesary debs for 8.41.7
<Merritt> ronin_: Yes, that is the guide that I followed to the -T-, and it works very well. Do be aware however, as I said, this driver release is not 100% stable. It added AIGLX support, but it's a bit buggy. You may want to wait for the next release, which will hopefully polish that up a bit.. I can run Compiz fine, but it bogs the computer down something horrible after about 40 mins.
<Merritt> ronin_: 3D accel yes, OpenGL however is somewhat bugged in this driver release
<ronin_> Ouch. I was looking forward to running OpenGL applications.
<genii> The composite was somewhat messy in 8.41.7  the newest I dunno yet
<Merritt> ronin_: Also, be aware that if you have XGL installed (from playing with Beryl or whatnot before) you must REMOVE it before installing the new driver
<ronin_> Merritt: Oh, I don't think I have anything thatdidn't come with a native install of 7.10
<Merritt> ronin_: OpenGL works, but only with tweaks, and again, it bogs down the system with use
<Merritt> ronin_: You shouldn't have to worry about XGL then :)
<Merritt> What driver are you using right now, btw?
<Merritt> 8.40?
<ronin_> I'm using the standard ati (free) driver, not a fglrx
<Merritt> Ah, okay
<ronin_> Would it be wise to install the version in the repository, enable it in the restricted driver manager, and use it until a more stable version arrives?
<|jason|> Err http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org dapper/3v1n0 amule 2.1.3-3v1-2ubuntu1dapper3
<|jason|>   302 Found
<|jason|> Err http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org dapper/3v1n0 xserver-xorg-input-synaptics 0.14.6-3v1ubuntu0
<|jason|>   302 Found
<|jason|> Failed to fetch http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/dapper/3v1n0/amule_2.1.3-3v1-2ubuntu1dapper3_i386.deb  302 Found
<|jason|> Failed to fetch http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/dapper/3v1n0/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.14.6-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb  302 Found
<|jason|>  
<Merritt> Well, it's up to you: Some people have had better luck than others. I CAN run Compiz, everything enables, beautifully, fast, etc... but as I said, it starts to bog down the system. Not everyone has experienced this, but it seems very common. And _everyone_ is having trouble with OpenGL in this release. You might want to just try the 8.40 fglrx driver for now - opengl works for the most part in that release
<|jason|> what do i do now?
<ronin_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<|jason|> ive tried the apt-get -f install -- it reports no errors
<ronin_> jason: try pasting your output there so the gurus can help you. Its hard to read in the chan
<|jason|> ok
<Merritt> ronin_: You might want to try Envy: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Merritt> I've used it before and it has worked quite well in my experience. It is hosting the 8.40 driver, last I checked (4 days ago or so)
<ronin_> Merritt: I think I'll try installing the 8.40.  I've heard nothing but bad things about Envy, though?
<|jason|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42777/ == ok theres my paste -- i just want to be able to get this upgrade done so i can go to sleep
<|Toad> hello everyone
<|Toad> i've been using gutsy gibbon for a few days, and i have a really odd problem
<|Toad> is there touchpad options anywhere?  i seemd to have looked everywhere but can't find them
<Merritt> ronin_: Regarding envy, I've heard "warnings" about it, but no actual bad stories from experience. I don't know if the warnings are valid or not, really, but Envy has worked quite well for me the 3 times I used it. The only thing to keep in mind is that you may have to manually edit you xorg.conf - it did not configure it properly for me.
<|jason|> the package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics -- is that a touchpad driver?
<GuHHH> does anyone uses chrooted apache with phpldapadmin?
<|Toad> |jason|:  i dont know
<hydrogen> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<n8k99> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|jason|> ok
<|jason|> !xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ronin_> Merritt: Would using the Restricted Driver Manager  sort of do the same thing perchance? Right now, the fglrx drivers are unchecked, and I figured that checking them would download and install automatically etc...
<Merritt> ronin_: Only the driver from the repo, which is quite old. It is, however "supposedly" tested on ubuntu for stability. I wouldn't know, it wouldn't work with my card, it was too new. Had to wget a driver just to run the livecd.
<ronin_> Ouch. Looks like its 8.37 on there now according to adept
<ronin_> What card might you be using?
<Merritt> Really? That's not as old as I woulda thought.
<Merritt> I'm using the Mobility x1400
<ronin_> Oh I'm on an old Mobility x600
<Lachlan> ha i think i will give up on following the KDE beta 4 and just install beta 3 i stuffed up too much
<utnubuk> hello, I am trying to learn ssh and I am having a hard time figuring out how to copy files from a remote system to my local machine.  is scp the proper command to use?
<Merritt> Well you could always just enable the driver - but a question first. Are you comfortable using nano? :)
<ronin_> Hehe. Not particuarly ^^;
<ronin_> I'll give Envy a go
<Dresken> Another question :x
<Merritt> Mmm..
<Dresken> I'm trying to mount an NTFS extermal HDD but it won't mount for some reason and keeps showing me this
<Merritt> 2 things you can do before you try anything:
<Dresken> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Dresken> Failed to mount ‘/dev/sdc1′: Operation not supported
<Dresken> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use
<Merritt> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Merritt> That'll create a backup of your old xorg, incase you need it
<frojnd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Merritt> And write down a few commands, on paper or print it or whatever:
<Merritt> sudo aticonfig --initial --force
<Merritt> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Merritt> If the system fails to load X after reboot, you can enter those aticonfig commands to try and fix it
<ronin_> Oh thanks, I'll do that now, before anything gets eaten
<Merritt> and if that doesn't work, you can: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to restore your old xorg settings
<Merritt> Hopefully nothing of that will be needed for you, but I know what it can be like to be stuck at a black screen with a prompt going "Wtf do I do to fix THIS?" lol:)
<kayzonday> oh yeah
<kayzonday> kubuntu is awsome
<Merritt> ... random much?
<ronin_> Great. Got that written down. Here goes nothin! Thanks your your help, Merritt. You've helped a great deal
<rickey> my amrok wont open ,i click it and the icon dances on the desktop a little bit , and just goes away with nothing happening
<Merritt> ronin_: No prob, hope it goes well for ya. :)
<Merritt> rickey: Have you tried to kill the process, then open amarok?
<rickey> i know nothing about killing the prosses
<Merritt> .. is Amarok in your system tray? :) Maybe it's already open, and you need to click that to bring it up ^_^
<rickey> no it isnt
<mike-kubuntu> hey, i know this is off topic, but how can i tell if my computer supports ddr, or ddr2 ram?
<Merritt> k. rickey: press these two keys on the keyboard: Ctrl and Esc
<Merritt> when the box pops up, type in the search box "amarok"
<Lachlan> how do i get the export command to work?
<Merritt> click on "amarokapp" then click the "kill" button
<Merritt> then try running amarok again
<hydrogen> rickey: did you just recently upgrade to gutsy?
<Merritt> mike-kubuntu: Don't suppose you have your computer or motherboard manual around? :)
<mike-kubuntu> Merritt: neg, its across the country, i know i have an athlon X2 3000+ right now though
<mike-kubuntu> not sure if that helps
<rickey> yes
<Merritt> mike-kubuntu super, if you know the model just look it up on the vendor website. They should have the manual in a pdf or something - the manual is always the easiest way to check for support and upgrades
<Merritt> It'll tell you specifically if it supports what types of ram and how much
<mike-kubuntu> Merritt: would it be a cpu or a motherboard support issue?
<hydrogen> rickey: the kubuntu upgrade broke Amarok starting for a lot of people... try running amarok -wizard from alt-f2 or the command line
<Merritt> mike-kubuntu: the motherboard.
<|Toad> thank you for helping me with the touchpad, the synaptics touchpad driver did the trick.   what I can't figure out though is why the right corners of hte touch pad were pre-set to middle click and right click
<mike-kubuntu> Merritt: thanks, and cool, i've been search for an equivalent to ctrl alt delete in linux for a long time, never knew kde had a default
<mike-kubuntu> hate searching with top
<Merritt> mike-kubuntu: Yeah, you can kill from bash too but Ctrl + Esc is more user-friendly
<rickey> didnt work
<hydrogen> amarok -wizard did not?
<rickey> no
<rickey>  it said could not run
<hydrogen> what said that?
<hydrogen> and where di it say that
<rickey> run command
<hydrogen> and what did it exactly say
<rickey> Could not run the specified command.
<mike-kubuntu> how do you find out what the name of a window is for use with ccsm etc, i'm trying to find out the name of the kmenu and amarok's OSD
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh, i still wanna know why my mp3 player won't work with amarok or rhythmbox anymore :\
<jords> My network light is flashing like crazy on my laptop - I think it's just sending data to my desktop for some reason because my internet usage is'nt rising but can anyone point me to a program to see what programs is using the network and where they are sending data?
<hydrogen> wireshark
<jords> that won't tell me what program though will it.. thought it only displayed the packets
<mike-kubuntu> nvm, found xwininfo ^ ^
<rickey> hydrogen  where do i sart to look for the proublem
<rickey> amarok was working yesterday
<rickey> do i start
<hydrogen> rickey: try moving ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/  to someplace else
<hydrogen> and starting amarok
<rickey> i have no ideal how to do that
<genii> mike-kubuntu: Some interesting info here as well, "Tip of the Week" section http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2007/06/04/
<mike-kubuntu> rickey: mv ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc.bak
<rickey> and what do i do with that mike
<rickey> ??
<genii> rickey: open up a Konsole to enter that command.
<rickey> ooooooooooooooo ok
<Lam_> i'm compiling mplayer from source, but it doesn't seem to pick up the fact that i have libdvdnav-dev installed. am i doing something wrong?
<mike-kubuntu> genii: is the windo id always the same on reboot?
<genii> mike-kubuntu: So far for me, yes
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$ mv ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc ~/.kde/share/config/amaro                                                              krc.bak
<rickey> mv: cannot stat `/home/rickey/.kde/share/config/amarokrc': No such file or direc                                                              tory
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$
<rickey> boy ive realy scewed up
<genii> rickey: The path is correct, etc. Just it's not there. You typed it all in fine :)
<rickey> how do i fix it
<rickey> if it can be done
<rickey> i uninstalled and reinstalled ,but it had no differance
<rickey> but it made no differance
<genii> rickey: Try instead from Konsole:  mv ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok-backup
<genii> rickey: If you have amarok open anywhere close it first
<genii> rickey: Then after you move that file, open amarok up again
<mike-kubuntu> genii: role=osd is safe if the id ever changes
<genii> mike-kubuntu: :)
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$  mv ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok-backup
<rickey> mv: cannot stat `/home/rickey/.kde/share/apps/amarok': No such file or directory
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$
<genii> rickey: Are you sure you are running kubuntu with KDE desktop and not regular ubuntu with Gnome desktop?
<rickey> yes i run kubuntu 710
<genii> hmm
<genii> rickey: Please tell me the result of command in Konsole:  ls -ld ~/.kde
<rickey> could my link between the icon and the opening progran be messed up
<rickey> ok ill try
<genii> rickey: Conceivably, however that still would not explain why nprevios          runtime data for the program if you have executed it some time previouuuuuuuuusly
<genii> Bah keyboard is messed a bit :(
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$  ls -ld ~/.kde
<rickey> drwx------ 5 rickey rickey 4096 2007-09-29 13:22 /home/rickey/.kde
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$
<Lachlan> kool im using kde4 on kubuntu
<genii> rickey: Are you running kde4 or kde3? Tell by: rightclick on K menu...Panel Menu...Help... About KDE
<genii> might say something like 3.5.8 or such at top with the cute dragon, etc
<rickey> 3.5.8
<genii> OK, so dir ~/.kde should be correct
 * Jucato hands genii a barrel of coffee
<mike-kubuntu> how would i enable bluring on windows that are faded in ccsm
<genii> Jucato: :) Thanks muchly
<Jucato> although that should have been beer right?
 * Jucato looks at his clock
<rickey> jucato good beer (anttime)
<genii> rickey: Ok, let us make sure it is not currently de-installed. from Konsole:   sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok ; sudo apt-get install amarok
<genii> If the remove part fails don't sweat it
 * Jucato scrolls up to see the problem
<rickey> from konsole?
<genii> rickey: Yes please
<genii> rickey: After this when back on the desktop, hit f5 key. Then try to run amarok from the menu....multimedia............amarok
<genii> Geez my repeat rate is screwy or something
<rickey> [sudo] password for rickey:
<rickey> Reading package lists... Done
<rickey> Building dependency tree
<rickey> Reading state information... Done
<rickey> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<rickey>   python-launchpad-integration
<rickey> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Jucato> !flood | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rickey> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<rickey>   amarok* amarok-xine*
<rickey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rickey> Need to get 0B of archives.
<rickey> After unpacking 32.0MB disk space will be freed.
<rickey> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<rickey> yes  or no ????
<genii> rickey Yes
<genii> rickey: Please do not paste more than 2 lines in a row here. There is a website for this,
<Jucato> rickey: next time, please use a pastebin. thanks
<genii> !paste|rickey
<ubotu> rickey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * Jucato is glad he didn't have to be mean today
<genii> !helpersnack | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> ;)
<Jucato> hehe
<rickey> ok now what
<genii> rickey: Try to run amarok, by Kmenu...Multimedia...Amarok
<genii> It should be at factory defaults now
<genii> As such, since it didn't actually come from a factory :)
<rickey> didnt open
<Jucato> genii: did he remove the amarokrc in his $HOME?
<rickey> ok how do i do that
<genii> Jucato: There did not exist an amarokrc in the ~/.kde/share/config  , nor did a file exist in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<Jucato> hm....
<rickey> should i uninsatall and reinstall again
<Jucato> hm...
<genii> rickey: We have just now by the commands into Konsole already purged and reinstalled it
<Jucato> (try running from Konsole to see that happens?)
<genii> Hmm
<omz> hi , is anyone runing kubuntu in 800x600?
<rickey> please write the command
 * Jucato gets back to writing and leaves it all to genii kaffeine hands
<mike-kubuntu> 'night guys
<Jucato> rickey: "amarok"
<genii> rickey: hit instead, ALT-F2 , a "Run" window will appear. Into this, type:  amarok                           and then run it
<genii> WAIT
<genii> bah, IRC is transposing the percent sign U
<genii> %U
<rickey> ok
<genii> OK, in the run window:   amarok % U
<Jucato> genii: type % twice to get %U
<Jucato> genii: btw, he doesn't need the %U there
<genii> Jucato: LOL Yeah i caught it after I        realised
<rickey> it dont matter it,s not opening
<Jucato> rickey: try it in Konsole then. type "amarok"
<genii> Jucato: I'm just putting whats in my menu entry for it since I know it runs here, etc
<genii> Hmmm
<Jucato> genii: %U means "accepts multiple URL's as command parameters"
<genii> Interesting. Thats the default parameter then
<Jucato> yep. it's not absolutely necessary. but it does come in handy when, say, you pass amarok a URL/file
<genii> rickey: Did you do something recently like change permissions of your home folder, or move it someplace then back again?
<rickey> i was tryin the otherday to make a hyperlink to a audio file that opened with amarok
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anybody wanna help me make my ip static so i can run a webserver
<hydrogen> try strace -o amarok.log amarokapp
<rickey> but i couldnt get it to work
<rickey> hydor  was that for me?
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> just strace amarokapp
<hydrogen> and then pastebin the last bunch of lines
<genii> AT0M1CB0MB3R: You need to call your ISP and let them know you want one. You can't just make up a static one out of the blue to use.
<hydrogen> and they will probably charge more for it
<genii> AT0M1CB0MB3R: An alternative is some service like dyndns and then a linux client like ez-ipupdate
<rickey> it just opened
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> genii: i meant my internal
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> thats random!
<hydrogen> but I guess thats good
<hydrogen> :)
<genii> hydrogen: Yes, extremely random!
<hydrogen> quit it
<hydrogen> try running amarok
<hydrogen> if it doesn't work
<hydrogen> try running amarokapp
<rickey> it opened again
<hydrogen> cool
<hydrogen> it shouldn't have
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> if it does
<hydrogen> then yay
<genii> AT0M1CB0MB3R: If your internal machines are assigned numbers from a router, go to admin page of router by webserver and set it to always give same IP to the MAC address of that machine
<rickey> yea if it ant broke dont fix it
<genii> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Then with admin privelege edit file /etc/apache2/ports.conf   and put x.x.x.x:80         where the x.x.x.x  is IP you have assigned it. Restart apache2 then by  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<rickey> ok still have a proulben
<rickey> to open amarok i hafe to start it from run
<rickey> with this strace -o amarok.log amarokapp
<rickey> i cant start it from k menu
<genii> I wonder if strace is setuid
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> rickey: open a konsole
<genii> Didn't think so
<hydrogen> and try running amarok
<hydrogen> does it work?
<rickey> running it from where?
<hydrogen> konsole
<hydrogen> its in the tools section of the kmenu
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> utilities
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> system
<hydrogen> system->konsole
<Lynoure> genii: sometimes it's a matter of stracing it slowing it ever so lightly
<rickey> ok guy,s i got the info
<hydrogen> did it start?
<rickey>  but it,s going to take a lot of page space
<hydrogen> don't paste it
<rickey> no
<hydrogen> did it start?
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> try running amarokap
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> amarokapp
<hydrogen> instead
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$  strace -o amarok.log amarokapp
<rickey> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158
<rickey>   Major opcode:  146
<rickey>   Minor opcode:  3
<genii> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<rickey>   Resource id:  0x0
<hydrogen> don't paste it in here.
<rickey> Failed to open device
<genii> rickey: STOP
<hydrogen> www.pastebin.ca
<rickey> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158
<hydrogen> paste it on there
<rickey>   Major opcode:  146
<hydrogen> ohmy
<rickey>   Minor opcode:  3
<Lynoure> it's gonna be very very long....
<genii> ^$&^@&#$ he knows about pastebin too
<rickey>   Resource id:  0x0
<rickey> Failed to open device
<rickey> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x814b688 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<rickey> QLayout "unnamed" added to QVBox "unnamed", which already has a layout
<rickey> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x814b688 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<rickey> QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow
<rickey> QObject::connect: Incompatible sender/receiver arguments
<rickey>         StarManager::ratingsColorsChanged() --> ContextBrowser::ratingOrScoreOrLabelsChanged(const QString&)
<rickey> STARTUP
<hydrogen> hey Jucato ^
<hydrogen> wait..
<hydrogen> are we done?
<genii> looks like
<hydrogen> I hope so!
<Jucato> rickey: last warning. DO NOT paste multiple lines in here. use pastebin
<DjBliZZZard> Ok... quick one... cannot seem to find a kde.desktop session file for gutsy, to get kde4 listed in kdm...
<DjBliZZZard> The old directions listed on kubuntu's site point to files that don't exist for gutsy...
<posingaspopular> Jucato: my brother told me that if I try to watch a video file, it wont work in ubuntu. it'll only work in XP. is that true?
 * hydrogen goes to bed
<hydrogen> it depends on the video
<rickey> ok i put it on past bin what now
<hydrogen> give the url
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> posingaspopular: freddy? hm.. depends on the video format like what hydrogen said
<posingaspopular> ;p he was trying to use Kaffeine instead of VLC media player.
<posingaspopular> my oldest brother, not admiral
<Jucato> ah ok
<genii> DjBliZZZard: When I installed beta2 it had a way to add it to sessions of kdm here: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/29/i-dont-think-were-in-kansas-anymore-how-to-install-kde-4-beta-2-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-beta-710/
<Jucato> well, kaffeine needs m more codecs than vlc or mplayer does... so it could be he's missing a codec
<hydrogen> vlc is separate codecs though
<hydrogen> it's its own codec machine
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> I'll sleep now
<hydrogen> cu!
<posingaspopular> i just found the idea funny
<rickey> how do you get to look at the post
<rickey>  i dont know anything about this stuff
<Jucato> rickey:  you give us the link that comes out after you've click on the Paste button
<DjBliZZZard> Thanks genii,,, takin alook
<DjBliZZZard> almost wonder if I'm missing a package... didn't install the *-dev's
<rickey> http://www.pastebin.ca/756125
<rickey> is that what you need
<hydrogen> thats all the output?
<rickey> yyyyyes
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> try running just amarokapp
<hydrogen> from konsole
<genii> hydrogen: I think he should pastebin results of cat /usr/share/menu/amarok
<genii> rickey: After you copy and paste into the website, hit submit or enter button at bottom. then in the bar of the web browser it gives a url.copy that to here
<genii> rickey: Thats the idea :)
<genii> Yes
<genii> I wonder is ps showing it only once
<DjBliZZZard> hmmm... still nadda... the /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/kde.desktop file doesn't exist... nor does /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<DjBliZZZard> ahh... hold on... if I pay attention... the directions for Beta 3 changed...
<DjBliZZZard> <sigh>
<genii> DjBliZZZard: I haven't yet gone to beta3 so it may be different
<rickey> it didnt open
<genii> rickey: from   Konsole, the command:  ps ax|grep amarok                          does it show a result or nothing?
<DjBliZZZard> Ya... ok... kdebase-workspace has been added :)  brb
<sonic> haveing issues with connecting a printer. dmesg shows output when I connect it (usb) but the print test page in KDE is not working. Lexmark 5000.  even dmesg shows the model
<sonic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42783/
<brian_> hey, im brand new to kubuntu, so how do I install wine, i heard its a really nice program to have to emulate windows
<sonic> brian: sudo apt-get install wine
<brian_> th
<brian_> *thx
<genii> WINE Is Not an Emulator  etc etc
<brian_> kk
<brian_> is it a parralell?
<sonic> as in the Mac parellel?
<sonic> no
<sonic> its not a VM
<brian_> ah
<brian_> ok
<sonic> you wont get a window with a desktop
<genii> It's a compatability layer
<brian_> ah thats cool
<sonic> it will try to run windows programs semi natively
<brian_> sweet
<sonic> what program(s) are you looking to run?
<genii> rickey: from   Konsole, the command:  ps ax|grep amarok                          does it show a result or nothing?
<Jucato> *some* windows programs... not all...
<brian_> i was thinking about dreamweaver
<brian_> not sure, its a complicated program
<brian_> but Im used to it
<sonic> make sure to check winehq in the apps database to see if there are any required workarounds
<sonic> if they work that is
<brian_> or do u have any suggestions of a program to switch over to instead?
<sonic> on the website of course
<Jucato> !info kompozer
<ubotu> kompozer: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8510 kB, installed size 26160 kB
<Jucato> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2385 kB, installed size 5744 kB
<genii> sonic: What driver did you use for the printer?
<Jucato> brian_: those two up there ^^^^
<brian_> ah kk thx
<kubuntut> how to install network printer in kubuntu?
<genii> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-2 (gutsy), package size 1584 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<Jucato> (but it's GTK!!! :P)
<rickey> http://www.pastebin.ca/756129
<sonic> genii: I just plugged it in, and when I saw hiddev96: "USB HID v1.00 Device [Lexmark  5000 Series] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3" I figured all should be good
<genii> Jucato: LOL I use it anyways LOL
<brian_> i want the one w/ the most languages supported
<brian_> do u happen to know which that would be
<brian_> i can always get used to a new interface
<sonic> a synaptic search resulted in no hits for my model
<kubuntut> i can't add network printer in kubuntu :(
<brian_> i just want to make sure i dont want to have to get used to a new interface for each language I wish to learn
<kubuntut> in ubuntu is easy as pie :)
<sonic> I was under the impression that (k)ubuntu ships with most drivers
<genii> sonic: Most these days do Postscript. so go to system settings...printers  and see if it knows about the printer. If it can't auto set it up try postscript driver
<kubuntut> am i ghost?
<kubuntut> :)
<genii> kubuntut: It's been about 30 seconds. Wait a bit to give someone a chance to reply
<kubuntut> pre tulong :P
<sonic> genii: I had to go though the model database and pick it out in the "add printer" wizard
<sonic> but test page fails
<genii> sonic: It prints garbage or just nothing..?
<sonic> it doesnt even try
<sonic> printer is not recieving it i think
<sonic> well KDE doesnt see it fails
<kubuntut> its in a windows network machine :)
<genii> btw It doesn't see the printer innnnnnnnnnn dmesg as a printer, it recognises the onboard media card or storage and sets it up as a SCSI disk
<sonic> just nothing happens
<genii> bah repeat rate messy again here
<brian_> do u guys know of a program that contains both a wysiwyg and a code editor, so I can check how my design looks while I design it w/o opening up firefox or a web browser
<genii> sonic: Try disabling job spooling
<sonic> on the machine?
<Ahmuck> wasn't kubuntu supposed to have some type of configuration editor so that you could lock stuff down?
<genii> sonic: In the system settings..printers...printer tab there, a couple items down
<genii> Ahmuck: You are thinking of Gnome, gconf etc etc
<Ahmuck> no, i was thinking of kubuntu, i saw it in the beta
<Ahmuck> i think
<sonic> genii: now I just get error: server-error-not-accepting-jobs
<Jucato> !info kiosktool
<ubotu> kiosktool: tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1704 kB
<kubuntut> hello
<Jucato> Ahmuck: that one? ^^^^
<genii> Jucato: Ah, nice :)
<sonic> can you believe I run linux for 4 years and never once tried to connect a printer?
<genii> sonic: restart cupsd eg: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<kubuntut> wow nobody answering my q :)
<kubuntut> re:network printer
 * Jucato doesn't know how
<Lam_> how do i restore konqueror as the default file manager? dolphin seems a little flimsy
<Ahmuck> yes, kde kiosk
<kubuntut> :)
<Ahmuck> thx Jucato
<sonic> well I *could* just restart my comp, but that would be so windozish...
<Jucato> Ahmuck: http://techbase.kde.org/SysAdmin
<Jucato> !d3lphin | Lam_
<ubotu> Lam_: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Lam_> Jucato: ah nice and simple. thanks
<Ahmuck> do u know if kiosk will work for ltsp?
<sonic> now I buy this $100 printer which didnt even come with a connecter and i dont work. AH
<kubuntut> and why in ubuntu is easy as pie in installing network printer than kubuntu?
<sonic> well Ill try restarting the kernel. beh to modules. I havent restarted this thing in 6 months
<kubuntut> ok anyway. ask another q.. how to enable/run this compiz-fusion?
<sonic> well now I get to try the *new* kernel :)
<sonic> brb
<Jucato> !compiz | kubuntut
<Jucato> you'll have to install it first...
<Jucato> hm.. bot's lagging...
<kubuntut> do i need to install something first....
<kubuntut> just only installed kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntut: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> there
<kubuntut> salamat pre.  :)
<Ahmuck> kubuntut: from turkey?
<Jucato> O.o
<sonic> crap. I forgot Im compiling todays kde4 svn
<sonic> oh well
 * genii sips a beer
<Jucato> hm..
 * Jucato gets some T
<tuxwulf> I was wondering...is there a way to start Konversation and automatically login to multiple channels...?
<Jucato> tuxwulf: yes
<genii> Yes
<posingaspopular> genii: you say that everyday around this time
<Jucato> yes
<posingaspopular> tuxwulf: yes
<Jucato> need more confirmation?
<genii> posingaspopular: Because it's when I'm at home and no need for coffee LOL
<posingaspopular> file->serverlist->edit->autojoin
<tuxwulf> Whoa that must be very obvious then ... Somehow I missed it
<sonic> what?! gutsy still doesnt have a loading screen for the fdisk checks?
<tuxwulf> Yup, found it! Thanks Posing et al....
<sonic> well loading screens are overrated anyways I guess
<Ahmuck> man, i'm segfaulting all over the place with gutsy
<kubuntut> how to make this firefox to be my default browser?
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings -> Default Applications
<kubuntut> ty
<sonic> whohoo. and update. whats the chance its a new shiny driver for the lexmark 5000 series?! :p
<sonic> oh. its wine. its ok wine. you cool with me
<Jucato> posingaspopular: you need to have your nick changed soon to actuallypopular btw
<posingaspopular> but i love being a poser
<Jucato> :D
<posingaspopular> Jucato: some guy just came into the loco chan. asking for ubuntu help... all the way from egypt
<Jucato> O.o
<Ahmuck> well, i understand why they took it out of the loop, kiosktool.  it segfaults over and over
<sonic> posingaspopular: yeah, Im with you man. screw them haters
<sonic> lol
<Ahmuck> where would you report a bug with a program?
<Jucato> bugs.launchpad.net or bugs.kde.org
<genii> bug section of launchpad
<Jucato> which of the two, I'm not really sure.
<Jucato> (one is specific to *buntu, the other is for KDE)
<genii> If it's upstream issue/bug they will know at launchpad :)
<posingaspopular> sonic: i just had that conversation in a different chan
<Jucato> genii: that's quite a presumption :)
 * Jucato sighs... if only it worked perfectly...
<Jucato> bah! back to blonting..
<genii> Jucato: Well, i reported an apache bug there, they reported back immediately it was upstream issue and the site to report it there
<Jucato> genii: hm... lazy buggers... :)
<genii> Jucato: LOL yeah maybe just foisting it off
<Jucato> (they should be the one to report upstream... to ask a user to report a bug twice in 2 different places...)
<sonic> man, what the hell. The lexmark website doesnt have any linux drivers, but they *do* have a colorful flowchart with a dev kit to "create your own" for the linux people
<sonic> whats up with that?
<sonic> stupid mooches
<genii> sonic: Well, linus is after all, much about "create your own" mentality
<genii> *linux
<sonic> make your own drivers lexmark what the heck
<Jucato> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<omz> \quit
<sonic> yeah that doesnt mean everyone should just mooch off us
<genii> sonic: I had to make my own intel sata driver from the cdrom :)
<sonic> cause they are lazy
<Jucato> what's the model again?
<sonic> its 5000 series
<sonic> 5070
<Jucato> have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<sonic> ooooooo
<sonic> google has failed me
<Jucato> not sure though... I'm happily HP :)
<sonic> I never got that one
 * Jucato goes swat some mosquitos...
 * sonic enjoys the smoggy air that no mosquito dares in milwaukee
<Jucato> sonic: here's a tip when searching for Ubuntu help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community first, http://www.ubuntuforums.org second, and http://www.google.com last
<Jucato> oh you can insert http://www.kubuntuforums.net there too
<kubuntut> why i cant access this other ntfs hd by default?
<kubuntut> again in ubuntu. its good
<sonic> jucato: yeah it gives me the lexmark site. and they dont have drivers for my machine
<Jucato> sonic: probably check the driver that's closest to your model
<Jucato> kubuntut: ntfs-3g should already be there by default. I don't know how Ubuntu does it though
<Jucato> well, brb...
<kubuntut> yea i wonder why...
<kubuntut> i kubuntu i can't...
<kubuntut> in live cd its there
<genii> sonic: "5000 Color JetPrinter" ?
<sonic> x5070
<sonic> genii: ^
<sonic> all-in-one
<sonic> well, its gotta be one of the other models as the printer type
<sonic> see its got fax and scan/copy
<Ashex> I just mentioned this in #ubuntu, but would any digg users mind digging this? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_is_NOT_causing_aggressive_power_management
<sonic> I wonder if I try just the printer models I can get at least the printer to work
<genii> sonic: Even more annoying: kit is in rpm format. Also, their download page doesn't recognise you've begun to d/l it and keeps sending it forever. Doesn't make me too confident in Lexmark
<rickey> hey geni
<rickey>  after i rebooted my computer
<rickey>  i had about 50 widows comme up
<rickey>  clicked them all off
<rickey>  rebooted again
<rickey>  and everthing was ok
<sonic> oh. its "new" I shoulda known to make sure Im buying a printer thats been out for a bit
<rickey> amarok started rigth
<sonic> thats why its not working
<rickey> and has been ok sence
<rickey> but counldnt see them untill i rebooted
<rickey> cant figure that one out
<sonic> Im gonna try the inkjet drivers. Im assuming the printer in this is still an inkjet.  Ill just have to wait on the other features
<JackPhil> can copy a file to a smb directory with konqueror?
<JackPhil> right click menu only says paste a url
<b0nn> hi I have been fixing a broken ubuntu all day and I have almost finished
<b0nn> but I have two packages that *wont* come right
<b0nn> I have pasted the out put at http://pastebin.ca/756149
<b0nn> If I can fix at(d) then I am done
<JackPhil> anyone?
<nite613__> Where does networkmanger store it's network details?
<nite613__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager says it's in the gconf registry, but there's nothing in there for me
<nite613__> My problem is that netowrkmanager is failing to automatically connect to anything, I always have to pick from the list
<lovre>  i got a problem with amarok. When i go to Add Media, and click a sound file, it starts playing it automatically, regardless of the checkbox for auto playing state. It then continues to play together with the current song playing in amarok. I can kill the amarok, but the song still plays, until it reaches its end. Why is this happening? It is very annoying... any ideas? Thank you
<nite613__> It's as if it is't recording my selections, but the wep key is being stored SOMEWHERE (can't find it)
<genii> b0nn: sudo dpkg --configure at
<b0nn> invoke-rc.d: initscript atd, action "start" failed
<genii> nite613__: kubuntu does not use gconf, this is a Gnome thing
<genii> b0nn: Ok. Let me think then
<b0nn> cool
<nite613__> genii: Okay, well I figured that, but where does NetworkManager store settings then?
<nite613__> Also, I do have other programs that seem to have stored settings in there (camorama for instance)
<genii> nite613__: Try ~/.kde/share/configs/knetworkmanagerrc
<genii> In there, <anyprogname>rc
<genii> b0nn: Did you try already the aptfix thing?
<genii> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<b0nn> nope
<nite613__> genii: That's the spot I was looking for, thanks!
<genii> b0nn: Just the sudo dpkg --configure -a
<genii> nite613__: np
<b0nn> same again
<nite613__> Hmm, looks like that file is set up right (OfflineModeEngabled=False Autostart=true Trusted=true on the network I want) but still it doesn't auto-connect, I have to tell it to
<b0nn> genii: I should also say I am running these commands in a chrrot environment
<b0nn> chrrot
<genii> b0nn: try: sudo apt-get remove --purge at            then the reverse, :  sudo apt-get install at
<b0nn> grr
<b0nn> ok
<genii> chroot shouldn't matter
<genii> But whether it works or no I need to leave for sleep soon :)
<genii> 2:50AM here and alarm is set for 6:45
<b0nn> invoke-rc.d: initscript atd, action "stop" failed
<b0nn> holy shit!
<lovre> Im having so many problems with kubuntu since i installed it....... I dont know how i can continue using it
<lovre> nothing is working as should
<lovre> i just cant rely on anything to run. And i dont know the moment where everything will block and ill have to restart or logoff to make it work. Thats just not usable :( :( :( :(
<genii> b0nn: I suspect it's choking due to no /etc/init.d/atd entry
<genii> lovre: Please complain in #kubuntu-devel unless you have a specific issue you need assistance with
<b0nn> there is one there
<b0nn> but I suspect an issue there as well
<ubuntu> hi
<genii> b0nn: So then maybe try starting it then rerun the apt-get series
<b0nn> if I start it then check with ps, there is no process associated with it
<b0nn> I have pasted the /etc/init.d/atd script at http://pastebin.ca/756156
<genii> b0nn: Bleh. I'm too fuzzy at this point to debug it. I'll be back in 6 hours for a stretch of 8 hours if you have not solved it by that time. I must sleep
<b0nn> cool
<b0nn> thanks
<genii> b0nn: Since a generic issue you may also find help in general #ubuntu channel
<b0nn> ok
<genii> goodnight all
<fortruth> it's aftenon.now.here hehe .
<Jucato> same here...
<xevious> anyone here play warzone 2100?
<Epox_Ardere__> can anyone here help me with some wireless driver issues
<Assid> hey
<Assid> alright i got a laptop with me that refuses to boot with grub.. stupid sibbling thought it would be fun to "repair windows"
<rsusmeet> hi
<Assid> noanyone know what to do ?
<rsusmeet> send messages
<rsusmeet> and u wil get replu
<Jucato> Assid: you don't see the GRUB menu anymore? it just boots straight to windows?
<Assid> no menu anymore.. stuck in grub
<blubb> hello guys, my function keys for volume up and down are working but no osd is displayed when changing the volume. Do you know why?
<Jucato> !grub | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Angelus> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> blubb: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Service Manager, check if KMilo is running
<Assid> Jucato: i cant mount
<Assid> not letting me mount the drive..
<mohi> hi all
<mohi> I have kubuntu 7.10 but I can't get the conqueror online! what should I do?
<kraut> moin
<corporeal> test
<icewater1an> mohi: you should try konqueror first
<icewater1an> and you also should check wether your internet connection is working at all and if necessary all proxies required are set
<WaltzingAlong> !info kmilo-legacy | blubb
<ubotu> blubb: kmilo-legacy: non-standard plugins for KMilo. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 111 kB, installed size 404 kB
<mohi> I can surf the web by FF by not in Konqueror!
<mohi> icewaterman: tanx for your attention! I'm online now! I can work with kopete! (I use GPRS+USB cable) but konqueror...
<mohi> icewaterman: I get this message:
<mohi> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<WaltzingAlong> mohi: so set the proxy the same as in firefox
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<icewaterman> mohi: check your proxy settings
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> haha
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> alright well time for me to go
<WaltzingAlong> mohi: konqueror/settings/configure konqueror/proxy
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> bye guys
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: later
<mohi> WaltzingAlong: hi. 1st: tanx!
<WaltzingAlong> mohi: got it surfing?
<mohi> WaltzingAlong: I dont use proxy but I set the proxy to find automatic! but it said "couldn't find the wright setting'
<mohi> WaltzingAlong: :( no!
<WaltzingAlong> mohi: :) well if you are not using a proxy just as well have it set to connect directly
<mohi> WaltzingAlong: first it was "directly" but when I saw I can't get connected, I changed to "detect automaticaly" but :(
<WaltzingAlong> mohi: what is the setting in firefox? firefox/edit/preferences/advanced/network/settings/
<ubuntu> can anybody tell me where i can get codecs for my kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !codecs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> thank u
<mohi> WaltzingAlong: It's connect directly to internet! same as konqueror!
<WaltzingAlong> mohi: do you see the same cannot connect message for all sites in konqueror? www.yahoo.com or what about using the number? http://64.233.167.99
<mohi> WaltzingAlong:
<mohi> An error occurred while loading http://www.yahoo.com:Could not connect to host http://www.yahoo.com/.
<mohi> An error occurred while loading http://64.233.167.99:Could not connect to host http://64.233.167.99/.
<emilsedgh> mohi: go to Tools->HTML Settings->Cache Policy, change it
<penba> does anybody know how I could make kdm display vertically (as in on a rotated monitor)?
<penba> Or maybe how to run xrandr automatically right after kdm loads?
<mohi> emilsedgh: hey... how R U ?
<WaltzingAlong> mohi: is it set to offline browsing mode?
<emilsedgh> mohi: thanks :P
<mohi> emilsedgh: ok... 1 min plz
<emilsedgh> mohi: please tell me the result, this looks like a common problem
<mohi> emilsedgh: ooh! when I try www.yahoo.com, It redirects to m.yahoo.com (this is the adres foe mobile phones I guss) and shows the source codes!
<mohi> emilsedgh: I disables the cache and above was the resolt!
<mohi> *result
<emilsedgh> mohi: check you Browser Identification, Tools->Change Browser Identification, if its 'Default Identification', i think its not Konqueror's faut
<emilsedgh> s/faut/fault
<mohi> WaltzingAlong: it was NOT set to offline mode! I changed everything but no good results!
<WaltzingAlong> mohi: did you check on emilsedgh's suggestion about browser id?
<icewaterman> what happened to de.archive.ubuntu.com?
<mohi> emilsedgh: yes! It's the default! I even changed it to IE6 in XP but noting changed!
<emilsedgh> mohi: i think its not Konqueror's problem, give it some time, try other sites...
<icewaterman> mohi: what did you configure proxies to?
<WaltzingAlong> icewaterman: direct
<icewaterman> WaltzingAlong: well konqueror works for me (i have no proxy settings configured either)
<WaltzingAlong> icewaterman: right works for me as well. mohi is having issues
<mohi> icewaterman: first I checked everything with: "connect directly", but nothing worked! then I refered to my phone setting for GPRS, it was set to 10.131.26.138 on port 8080 for http
<icewaterman> mohi: what is firefox set to?
<icewaterman> directly as well or even autodetect?
<icewaterman> because there is a difference in those two.
<mohi> icewaterman: I set my proxy to these numbers but nothing happend!
<deckarz> de.archive.ubuntu.com is down for me too
<icewaterman> you said firefox works
<icewaterman> deckarz: it works only sometimes.
<deckarz> ok
<mohi> icewaterman: I'am in live mode with no FF installed! but I tried this in live ubunut with no setting at all! I could surf the web by FF there!
<icewaterman> mohi: that could have various reasons
<icewaterman> grrml,, not yet awake bad language :|
<mohi> I use 7.04 installed and now I want to upgrade, I was thinking about having my GPRS work in gutsy and wanted to check it out!
<mohi> icewaterman: ooh! ;(
<icewaterman> mohi: that would be a completely different environment. however you can try setting it to autodetect
<mohi> icewaterman: in my feisty, when I connect trough ADSL modem, everything is well, but when I connect trough dialup modem, It's the same problam as now!
<mohi> icewaterman: let me check it out...
<icewaterman> mohi: in case its a connection problem there is no browser to blame but rather your network setup
<mohi> icewaterman: ooh! I tried autodetect, It says: cand find usable proxy....
<icewaterman> mohi: you should try to get a working connection to your phone first
<mohi> icewaterman: let me a minute! I seems to work!
<icewaterman> i assume this is some sort of wireless probably bluetooth connection to your phone and it requires several settings to be set correctly
<icewaterman> ah
<icewaterman> i know whats wrong
<mohi> icewaterman: hey... I can load the page now! but I used this setting with no result!
<icewaterman> try http://72.14.207.99/
<mohi> icewaterman: so... what is it?
<icewaterman> mohi: does that url work
<icewaterman> if yes, you probably have configured a wrong dns server
<mohi> icewaterman: that is google! hey! it worked!
<mohi> icewaterman: u said if I can see this page, I've set the wrong DNS! but as I know it detects the DNSes automaticlly! because I didn't set them manuaaly!
<mohi> *manually
<icewaterman> mohi: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<icewaterman> dns settings are stored there
<icewaterman> paste the ip number inside it in here
<mohi> icewaterman:
<mohi> nameserver 10.131.26.141nameserver 80.191.11.28
<icewaterman> mohi: also, using some international dns server is good against censorship - happens in many countries (also in europe and us), however using an international dns server will get you almost all stuff you want because the sites censored in the country where your dns server is located are most likely in a language you do not understand anyway :)
<icewaterman> try one of these 67.138.54.100 207.225.209.66
<tuxwulf> ...I did not know DNS servers have languages....
<mohi> icewaterman: foe example in which contry? do I ought to change them?
<mohi> *for
<WaltzingAlong> dns is just a phonebook with associations names <-> numbers
<icewaterman> mohi: i use them in germany to get arround nasty copyright censorship
<icewaterman> icewaterman: some time ago an idiot got even censored wikipedia here
<icewaterman> and last censored sites i know of were a couple of porn sites and about 3.5 million additional collateral sites
<icewaterman> however that is slightly off-topic
<icewaterman> gtg, have to configure stuff
<tsb> Is kubuntu iso-8859 or utf-8 by default?
<icewaterman> tsb: last time i checked it was utf8
<tsb> because I just switched to zsh and utf8, and suddenly my norwegian chars aren't displaying correctly in kde
<tsb> icewaterman: yeah I'd think it was utf8 as well
<icewaterman> tsb: maybe zsh is not capable of utf8?
<icewaterman> or some environment variables do not get set properly
<tsb> it is, I use it at home.. hrm
<tsb> I've generated the new locales, perhaps kde wants me to logout/in, I'll try
<tsb> Yup, a logout/in did it.
<olavxxx> Hi.. I used many hours yesterday to install first kubuntu 7.04 and then afterwards, I started the linuxMCE install. I went to sleep and this morning before going to work, I looked at the install. It was at the wizard before first boot, where you choose resolution, etc. It all worked fine, untill I got to the part where it tests the sound (optical digital), where the wizard seemed to freeze. The ESC (back) or the arrow keys would no longer wor
<harmental> hey guys....how can i change the ID photo at the login screen???
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Hey, anyone know anything about using Shorewall?
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: sure systemsettings/about me           but first you need to allow users to set their own with systemsettings/advanced/login manager/users/user image source/ (to admin,user or user,admin, or just user)
<WaltzingAlong> !info shorewall
<ubotu> shorewall: Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall), a high-level tool for configuring Netfilter. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.4-1 (gutsy), package size 250 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: thx!!!! i didnt know the 2nd part.....
<DrUnKnMuNkY> WaltzingAlong: Thanks. Do you know anything about configuring it by any chance? I'm trying to set it up right now and I'm able to access the internet from every computer except the one that it's running on
<sysadmin-lb> Hi All I need to upgrade from Dapper to Gutsy..I cant do it through the upgrade tool because my connection is lousy and I can not upgrade one distro at a time untill I reach gutsy..is there an alternate upgrade CD available for Kubuntu the same way it is available for Ubuntu
<sysadmin-lb> ?
<sysadmin-lb> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<WaltzingAlong> DrUnKnMuNkY: no. i usually go through guarddog and iptables
<WaltzingAlong> sysadmin-lb: dapper -> edgy -> feisty -> gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> sysadmin-lb: otherwise yes there is the alternate cd or dvd
<sysadmin-lb> which is faster ?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> WaltzAlong: Thanks, any ideas where someone may have any ideas? Or should I just try back at a more reasonable time of day?
<sysadmin-lb> WaltzingAlong ?
<WaltzingAlong> DrUnKnMuNkY: :) 10:48 for me but yeah could try that
<WaltzingAlong> sysadmin-lb: faster how? to download? if you can, just install gutsy. but if you are still with dapper, perhaps you are still with dapper since it is the most recent LTS release. next LTS is 8.04
<sysadmin-lb> well Iam with dapper because I have fine tuned it to my likening.. but I really like a couple of the new gutsy features and I want to give it a try without loosing my settings and configs ..etc...
<sysadmin-lb> yes WaltzingAlong I mean to download
<WaltzingAlong> sysadmin-lb: if you just want to give it a try, how about running from the LiveCD?
<sysadmin-lb> well lets say I liked it :)..what then ?
<sysadmin-lb> other than that I could not find the URL for hte alternate download section for Kubuntu..
<sysadmin-lb> :(
<WaltzingAlong> sysadmin-lb: then either backup/restore your settings and install fresh with gutsy ... or the supported upgrade path is one release at a time (dapper->edgy->feisty->gutsy) and if you were going to do that i would suggest removing some packages (OOo, kubuntu-desktop, ...) so the downloads are as small as possible...or try forcing from gutsy
<Eartaker> hey can someone help me out here..... im a totalk noob at this. my cousin setup an http server the other night on here and now i cant seem to find it to turn it back on.... anyideas?
<Eartaker> total
<WaltzingAlong> sysadmin-lb: so then you may be interested in http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/ and http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<sysadmin-lb> Eartaker try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start or /etc/init.d/httpd start
<WaltzingAlong> Eartaker: apache? turn it on? probably already running
<sysadmin-lb> WaltzingAlong I will check the links out..thx
<earl_> hey everyone. I have compiz working pretty well under KDE, unfortunately, it seems whenever I am running compiz, my system tray area stretches out on one row instead of the normal two rows.
<Eartaker> it isnt running i ryed connecting and i dont think it was apache.. he was using something called easyserver I think?
<earl_> any way to fix that?
<jtmoney> has anyone else in here removed gutsy to put feisty back on because they found too many problems with gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> anyone else meaning you did?
<webvictim> i'd presume so :P
<DrUnKnMuNkY> earl_:I've noticed that too. Not sure of any way to fix it unfortunately :(. Anyone else have ideas?
<Eartaker> i try to start apache and it says could not open document config file /etc/apace/httpd.conf..... I look and there is no such file
<sysadmin-lb> WaltzingAlong ...just one more thing..if I opt for the upgrade...I will need to download all the images right and upgrade one upgrade at a time..or can I donwload the alternate Gutsy CD and install it right a way ?
<earl_> hm does anyone know what the main channel for avant-window-navigator is
<crazy_bus> I download link was just changed.  But I can't seem to find anyway to change it in kde.  What should I do?
<earl_> drunknmunky: yeah its a real pain
<smorg> yo is there some nice compiz documentation somewhere handy on the kubuntu forums?
<smorg> or wiki
<earl_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompizFusion?highlight=%28compiz%29
<smorg> cool... the compiz site says they have a repository but it looks like its for edgy. IDK if theres a difference
<smorg> deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de feisty eyecandy
<smorg> aah perfect exactly what I needed ty :-)
<Eartaker> how do I set the root directory for apache?
<Gulars> Eartaker, /etc/apache2/sites/000-default or something along those lines
<Eartaker> mm
<Eartaker> I have a sites-avaliable and sites-enabled both have the same file. when I connect to the server I get a directory as well
<foxhound31> dolphin even when startedas root wont change any permissions on ntfs-3g drives
<foxhound31> what is it i need to do to fix this
<Gulars> Eartaker, it't the sites-enabled one
<Eartaker> im guessing ill just edit line <Directory "/usr/share/doc/"> right?
<Eartaker> aghhh seems like the changes i make dont work
<sdlnxgk> anyone kicking around here??
<Lynoure> not kicking anyone.
 * Lynoure is not an op here
<_a3_> ARE Imac and Apple OSs UNIX systems?
<sdlnxgk> OSX tiger is a unix based OS
<_a3_> Thank you...
<sdlnxgk> apple claims OS X 10.4 tiger is more unix based then linux is
<sdlnxgk> your welcome
<sdlnxgk> anyone good with iptables???
<sdlnxgk> or firestarter gui frontend for iptables??
<sdlnxgk> _a3_,  check this out has allot of info for you !!!  http://www.apple.com/support/tiger/
<wilson> sdlnxgk: not really but what are you trying to do
<_a3_> ok,ty
<sdlnxgk> wilson,  well I notice I had a web site stuck in my list of web page
<sdlnxgk> wilson,  it's as if my computer is still logged onto a website but it's not
<_a3_> Before I go away, will the OS X 10.4 tiget CD work on an old Compaq Presario box?
<sdlnxgk> firestarter says it's still connected
<sdlnxgk> _a3_,  not sure I would check the system requirements on that page I posted up there ^^^
<_a3_> Okat, Thank you very much...
<_a3_> okay
<sdlnxgk> http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=160
<sdlnxgk> you might want to check there since they are all mac geeks ;)
<sdlnxgk> your very welcome
<sdlnxgk> wilson,  I guess my ? is where do I look to find out why my computer is logging into this web site...
<sdlnxgk> I know the websites name
<sdlnxgk> was checking out a site a friend told me about fling.com
<sdlnxgk> my computer seems to be connecting to fun.fling.com but can't seem to block it or get rid of it
<jtmoney> under kubuntu?
<ripoux1er> slt all
<jtmoney> slut?
<ripoux1er> help sur kubuntu
<mickael_> hello
<mickael_> ouai ripoux qu'est ce quil y a ?
<ripoux1er> je suis passer de ubuntu vers kutunbu , mais j'ai un pb sur mes hdd
<mickael_> lecture ecriture ?
<mickael_> pas accessibles ?
<Jucato> !fr | mickael_
<ubotu> mickael_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mickael_> ok
<sdlnxgk> sorry my frech sucks
<sdlnxgk> opps I guess my english does too at 4am
<sdlnxgk> lol
<sdlnxgk> what up everyone !!
<ripoux1er> je vois mes hdd , mais il me marque hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-refused uid 1000
<ripoux1er> mickael_: je vois mes hdd , mais il me marque hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-refused uid 1000
<webvictim> oi
<webvictim> not here
<ardchoille> Where does Konqueror store cookies?
<sdlnxgk> webvictim, not here what?
<sdlnxgk> preferences
<webvictim> french :P
<sdlnxgk> ahhhh
<sdlnxgk> yes my french sucks
<Jucato> ardchoille: you mean as files?
<webvictim> mine too, really
<sdlnxgk> my german is ok but I can speak better then I write
<webvictim> heh
<sdlnxgk> i'm at work right now but doing SSH into my kubuntu box at home so I have something to do :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: I checked "Treat all cookies as session cookies", thinking all cookies would be deleted when I close Konqueror, like firefox does, but those cookies aren't deleted. Where are they stored?
<Jucato> ardchoille: ~/.kde/share/apps/kcookiejar/cookies file
<sdlnxgk> so far i'm loving it just need to find a way to speed up some applications is all
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thank you. It seems that files remains empty despite some cookies being carried across sessions.
<sdlnxgk> Konqueror> settings> configure konqueror> cookies tab
<sdlnxgk> ard check your cookie settings
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: I did
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, hmmmmm not sure if you can just delete the konqueror file and let it start over new
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, I know I had to do that a couple of times with my .kde folder and now it's working awesome
<sdlnxgk> but then i'm always up for a gamble
<sdlnxgk> just back it up just in case ;)
<earl_> hey guys does anyone know how i can get the package libsrvg?
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: Worked great, thanks :)
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille,  no problem, glad I could help
<sdlnxgk> anyone have a linux based OS smart phone??
<sdlnxgk> was thinking about getting the Motorola A 1200 Ming until something better with linux comes along
<sdlnxgk> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Lynoure> sdlnxgk: if you join #ubuntu-topic you can ask people there about Neo1973
<Lynoure> sdlnxgk: oops: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sdlnxgk> Lynoure,  dude thanks was actually looking at that too ;)
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: I put it in my backup script.. cleans garbage out of $HOME before making a backup of $HOME.
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille,  good thinking so you don't have to backup the garage file too :)
<ardchoille> :)
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, what program do you use for backing up $HOME ??
<dragonrider8_> hello
<dragonrider8_> is there someone who succeed to make work the direct rendering on kubuntu with an ATI 9800XT ?
<ardchoille> Jucato: When I install kdmtheme, where in System Settings is that added?
<ardchoille> Maybe it needs to be re-written to add itself to System Settings instead of kcontrol now that kcontrol is gone
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille,  Settings> Appearance and themes I believe
<sdlnxgk> kcontrol is gone?
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: kcontrol is gone in kde4
<Jucato_> ardchoille: System Settings -> Appearance
<ardchoille> Jucato: ty
<Jucato_> ardchoille: don't worry abut kdmtheme in KDE 4
<Jucato_> it's merged into the Login Manager itself already
<ardchoille> Oh, that's even better :)
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille,  i'm still using 3.5.8
<ardchoille> Maybe System Settings isn't so bad after all
<sdlnxgk> Nice !!
<sdlnxgk> sounds allot nicer
<sdlnxgk> I have a ? that is driving me crazy
<sdlnxgk> the log in screen how can you change the way it looks???
<olavxxx> How can I repair the boot? Does the livecd  have some functionality for this?
<Jucato_> that's what kdmtheme is for sdlnxgk :)
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: Write your own kdm theme
<sdlnxgk> have tried this and I know it's simple but can't seem to get it changed
<Jucato_> you can download themes from kde-look.org of course
<olavxxx> 7.04 btw.. boot went byebye after the wizard in linuxmce froze up.
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: What I do is take one that already exists, take it apart and change things, then package it back up
<sdlnxgk> OMFG that sounds awesome
<sdlnxgk> how stable is KDE 4??
<marcreichelt> heyho
<sdlnxgk> what up marcreichelt
<marcreichelt> who's decision was it to integrate Dolphin in Kubuntu 7.10 by default?
<[ifr0g]> sdlnxgk, As stable as any beta software.
<olavxxx> can someone give me feedback on my boot fix vs. reinstall -> http://forum.linuxmce.org/index.php?topic=3013.0
<[ifr0g]> marcreichelt, i know bad idea :(
<Jucato_> !d3lphin | marcreichelt
<ubotu> marcreichelt: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<marcreichelt> I have found an ugly bug that should be fixed within 7.10 (can not wait until 8.04)
<WaltzingAlong> marcreichelt: dev
<sdlnxgk> [ifr0g],  that is what I was affaid of maybe i'll wait a while and let you guys test the bugs out of this one ;)
<Jucato_> marcreichelt: if you report it, it would have a better chance of getting fixed
<marcreichelt> if you have 2 dolphin instances open, and you cut some files in the first instance and paste them into the second instance, the files are copied, and not moved
<marcreichelt> jepp
<dragonrider8_> well , nobody have an ATI with direct rendering working ?
<marcreichelt> where can I report it?
<Jucato_> marcreichelt: hm... I think that's a known bug
<marcreichelt> k
<marcreichelt> :)
<marcreichelt> I thought so
 * sdlnxgk is using Nvidia
<WaltzingAlong> olavxxx: your swap can be as big as your system RAM
<Lynoure> dragonrider8_: are you taking a poll or something?
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide | dragonrider8_, want yours working?
<soon> In KOrganizer: can you associate an appointment with a note?
<Lynoure> dragonrider8_: I know there are people with open source drivers for X600 with direct rendering working... I just have not bothered to, myself.
<Jucato_> soon: what kind of note?
<marcreichelt> thanks Jucato_ for the setting information
<soon> In KOrganizer there is a Notes section
<WaltzingAlong> olavxxx: and depending on the amount of ram (and running tasks) you should find that gnu/linux uses the swap much less often than ms windows does
<Jucato_> ah KNotes? hm... haven't tried that...
<WaltzingAlong> olavxxx: have you tried recovery mode at the grub menu?
<soon> Thing is -- the notes are stored as a KDE ressource, not as individual files which can easily be attched (by link)
<dragonrider8_> thanks for the wiki , i have read many "how to " but not this yet
<emilsedgh> Jucato: is the sabdfl mark's nickname? im reading the AskMarkLogs
<Jucato_> emilsedgh: yes
<Jucato_> Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life
<emilsedgh> thanks
<emilsedgh> im really happy that kubuntu is not getting more attention from canonical
<Jucato_> er.. not sure if it's self-appointed or south african
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you have a very open and nice vision on kubuntu
<icewaterman> how can i make a backup of the master boot sector?
<Jucato_> emilsedgh: thanks... :)
<icewaterman> i mean the bootcode
<ardchoille> icewaterman: MBR (Master Boot Record)
<Jucato_> icewaterman: research on using dd
<icewaterman> Jucato_: i merele want to know the size
<Jucato_> aah
<icewaterman> i found something like 446 bytes
<icewaterman> wonder if thats all
<ardchoille> icewaterman: iirc, it's 512
<icewaterman> ardchoille: yes, with partition table
<Jucato_> 512 what? b? kb? :)
<icewaterman> Jucato_: bytes
<Jucato_> :)
<ardchoille> b I think
<icewaterman> http://www.geocities.com/rlcomp_1999/procedures/mbr.html at least they say
<Jucato_> hehe first from Google :)
<wilson> 512 bytes , same size as a standard sector
<bazhang> any reason to download the dvd as opposed to the cd for Gusty final?
<r0y4l> my menus are borked after updating to gutsy. i've several apps (like kpdf) where only "No Text!" is displayed in the menu... i.e. in kpdf the "Print" entry is missing completely, if i press ctrl+p it works.
<bazhang> would the restricted drivers be in the dvd final?
<WaltzingAlong> r0y4l: change the menu to show names only (not names/descriptions0
<WaltzingAlong> bazhang: with the dvd there are more packages and more languages as well as the option to either insall right away or run live
<DrUnKnMuNkY> My K-Menu is showing "_: Entries in K-Menu APP app name, DESCRIPTION description..." except APP is the name of the application it's supposed to be showing and likewise for DESCRIPTION. anyone have any ideas for this?
<bazhang> WaltzingAlong: thanks! do you suppose the 'restricted' might be included, or is that a no-no?
<r0y4l> WaltzingAlong: where can i do this?
<eagles0513875> what other audio conversion programs are there available
<WaltzingAlong> r0y4l: right mouse click on kmenu/panel menu/configure panel/menus
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: re-rip as flac ;)
<WaltzingAlong> bazhang: yes there are restricted drivers already in the repositories
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i cant i have the cd's back in the us lol
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: or i could put winblows back on
<bazhang> WaltzingAlong: thanks much! appreciate it. :}
<r0y4l> WaltzingAlong: I only can change this on my panels (i switched it to name only, without success)
<WaltzingAlong> DrUnKnMuNkY: change the menu to show either just the name or the description
<DrUnKnMuNkY> WaltzingAlong: How would I go about that?
<firecrotch> Okay, so I have a webcam that's built in to my laptop.  the camera appears to be working, somewhat.
<The-Compiler> Moin
<firecrotch> I tried using camorama, but it says that it can't connect to the video device /dev/video0
<The-Compiler> *Hi :D
<WaltzingAlong> firecrotch: so seems the module required has not located your video in device
<WaltzingAlong> DrUnKnMuNkY: kcontrol /desktop/panels/menus
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: run windows in a vm, convert, remove the vm
<firecrotch> WaltzingAlong: care to elaborate?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> WaltzingAlong: That did the trick. Thanks a lto.
<WaltzingAlong> firecrotch: /dev/video0 gets created, as far as i know, when a driver is loaded that recognizes a webcam or whatever you have
<WaltzingAlong> firecrotch: lspci  and lsusb      which device?
<firecrotch> lsusb gives this: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<WaltzingAlong> firecrotch: is it already loaded and working? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577677
<galathalion> i have installed compiz fusion and this green thing called "adept notifier" keeps bugging me.. what is it and why wont it go away?
<firecrotch> WaltzingAlong:  It works (sort of) in Kopete.  I can see the video
<webvictim> galathalion: it tells you about available updates
<webvictim> it's basically a frontend to apt-get
<galathalion> webvictim: aha.. what happens when there is new updates?
<galathalion> it blinks?
<galathalion> turn red?
<webvictim> if you mouseover the icon it should say "4 new updated packages available" or something
<galathalion> aha ok
<webvictim> i think it disappears when your packages are all current
<galathalion> it say no updates available
<webvictim> then right click it and tell it to go away :)
<galathalion> so i can quit it without problems?
<firecrotch> galathalion: it will have an exclamation mark inside an upside-down "yield" sign when you have updates available
<sdlnxgk> ya I only get the the adept notifier when there is updates available
<webvictim> but you can certainly quit it
<sdlnxgk> be gone adept notifier
<sdlnxgk> *** P O O F ***
<sdlnxgk> lol
<galathalion> :D
<ardchoille> lol
<galathalion> allright
<WaltzingAlong> !info adept_notifier
<ubotu> Package adept_notifier does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> !info 3ddesktop feisty
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-6 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 432 kB
<ardchoille> !info adept-notifier
<ubotu> adept-notifier: system tray notifier of available system updates. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3ubuntu17.1 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 384 kB
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, anyone know a good pdf to jpeg converter for ~buntu
<flithm> hey everyone... how do I enable compiz when using kde?
<ardchoille> !compiz | flithm
<ubotu> flithm: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flithm> ardchoille: thanks!
<ardchoille> yw
<sdlnxgk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sdlnxgk> I just might have to check that out :)
<bazhang> very fun for a while at least
<flithm> the wiki page part about fetching emerald themes doesn't work for me
<firecrotch> I just turned on compiz fusion in gutsy.  It work flawlessly
<bazhang> flithm: do you have emerald installed?
<flithm> bazhang: yeah emerald works, when I click "fetch GPL'd themes' like the wiki says from the command line I see: svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.beryl-project.org': Connection refused
<flithm> but I can do the previous part fine about svn ls ...
<bazhang> flithm: feisty?
<flithm> gutsy
<flithm> fresh install
<flithm> as of 5 minutes ago :)
<bazhang> :}
<flithm> i wonder if there's a way to manually fetch these... I could check out the repo, but where would I put it
<bazhang> flithm: well emerald themes are not really a must, though the extra plugins for compiz-fusion and compiz-kde definitely are.
<flithm> it looks like ass with the default emerald theme
<flithm> :)
 * DarthwNinja is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> !away > Darth_away
<delphine> Hello :-)
<delphine> I have a problem with locales
<delphine> ie. I get the following error when trying to start gimp in French
<delphine> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<delphine>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
 * Jucato doesn't know much about locales... but...
<Jucato> !locale | delphine
<ubotu> delphine: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<delphine> all my other programs are all fine :)
<delphine> ah k :)
<olli> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<delphine> olli: I did this
<delphine> didn't help :(
<delphine> all my other programs are in the right locales, just gimp returns this error.
<TheGateKeeper> sounds like it time to post a bug...
<Jadi> I want to test KDE4's kwrite. I've tried "apt-get install kde4base" but when I want to run "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kwrite" it says "A KDE text-editor component could not be found. Please check your KDE isntallation". What sould I do ?
<delphine> TheGateKeeper: question in Gimp or in Ubuntu? ;-)
<Daudulus> Does anyone know how to skip a driver installation in console?
<Jucato> Jadi: you don't launch KDE 4 apps that way. please check the procedure in the kde4 beta release page
<delphine> ie. where to post the bug :/
<Jucato> delphine: just to double check, you might want to ask in #ubuntu for help as well
<TheGateKeeper> delphine: ubuntu if this is the ONLY application having a problem with locales
<Jadi> Jucato: tnx Juca.
<delphine> Jucato I'll do that yes :)
<delphine> thanx
<TheGateKeeper> delphine: you could also ask in the french ubuntu channel (assuming there is one)
<Jucato> of course there is one :)
<Jucato> !fr
<TheGateKeeper> see if anyone else has the probem
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ardchoille> Is KDE4 going to have a different kmenu setup than KDE3.* has?
<Jucato> yes
<ardchoille> Something like kickoff?
<ardchoille> Nice
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: yes it does, atm there are 3 different menu's for kde4
<Jucato> 4.0 currently has kickoff
<delphine> this said, I don't have a locale.gen file
<ardchoille> Awesome :)
<delphine> which every post I've read on the subject refers to
<delphine> :/
<TheGateKeeper> if ubuntu had a 'ports' system like Arch linux I'd say try recompling...
<mzungu> Hi - any ideas why some old windows .bmp images do not appear in gwenview?
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: what are the odds of my audio conversion issue being gutsy related
<eagles0513875> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: No idea, I do't use audio or sound
<ardchoille> For all I know mine doesn't even work
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> ill be damned if that fixes the issues
<eagles0513875> *issue
<mzungu> Hi - any ideas why some old windows .bmp images do not appear in gwenview?
<olavxxx> oh, compiz fusion looks cool
<olavxxx> can it run good on p4 2.5ghz, 1gb ram and gf fx5500?
<service> hi there. does anyone know what do i have to do for gutsy to use the multiverse repository?
<nosrednaekim> olavxxx: easy
<ranjan> olavxxx: yes
<Jucato> service: nothing.it's enabled by default already
<service> i uncommented those lines but it still does not get the packages
<ranjan> service: open adept
<service> i tried to install envy
<service> so i gave the command sudo apt-get install -f
<Jucato> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<service> but instead of installing packages, it removes them
<ardchoille> envy is a bad idea
<service> when i tried to install libxine-ffmpeg it said that is not there
<olavxxx> nice
<service> i used envy and it worked fine for me
<ardchoille> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ranjan> service: today it may have worked fine, but during yogrades it may mess your system up
<service> ok. but how do i fix the repository?
<ranjan> open adept, adept >> manage repositories
<mzungu> service, did you update the package list after enabling the repositories?
<service> sources.list in order to download the packages automatically. now i'm getting them one by one from packages.ubuntu.com
<service> how do i update the list?
<service> :D
<mzungu> sudo aptitude update
<mzungu> or adept => click on 'update'
<olavxxx> why should the swap be at the end of the drive?
<olavxxx> I would think beginning of drive is faster and therefore better for swap?
<webvictim> if you have to use swap, you have issues ;)
<webvictim> get moar RAM! :P
<olavxxx> Ive only got 1gb pc3200
<webvictim> that's plenty
<ardchoille> webvictim: lol
<service> thank youuuu  now that i updated aptitude it gets the rest of packages
<sdlnxgk> just add more RAM then you don't need to use swap ;)
<olavxxx> you always need swap though?
<sdlnxgk> running two gigs and no swap here
<mzungu> :)
<sdlnxgk> brb need to get my flu shot from the ER :)
<olavxxx> is that good?
<olavxxx> I made a 2gb swap partition in the beginning of the drive.. that was wrong, right?
<ranjan> olavxxx: 1 gig is good
<Lynoure> olavxxx: depends on your use
<webvictim> well you don't have to define a swap partition - if it really needs the memory, it'll make files on your / partition anyway
<olavxxx> also, I made the fs on the / partition ext2
<olavxxx> should have been ext3?
<webvictim> you can convert that quite easily
<webvictim> so that's not a problem
<olavxxx> ok..
<Lynoure> olavxxx: if you want to hibernate to disk, min. 2x memory is the good rule of thumb.
<olavxxx> the boot went byebye after the wizard froze up in the linuxmce I installd on top of a fresh kubuntu 7.04
<webvictim> hibernate never quite works for me
<mzungu> service, if you are comfortable on the command line, aptitude is always preferable to apt-get as it better manages dependencies
<Lynoure> webvictim: Mine worked in Feisty, so I have not given up hope yet :)
<olavxxx> Lynoure: so then 2gb is not that bad, only problem(?) is that I made it in the beginning of the drive ?
<olavxxx> I'm not concerned about "wasting" 2gb.. as the drive is 250gb
<ranjan> beginning is ok, end preferable
<olavxxx> why is the end preferrable?
<olavxxx> is it due to some defrag issues?
<Lynoure> olavxxx: Linux is not very silly about such things. So, unless your bios is ancient, you'll probably be fine
<Jucato> olavxxx: no. anywhere would be fine
<olavxxx> its a fujitsu siemens scaleo s
<Jucato> older hardware issues iirc
<olavxxx> 2004 or 2005 I think
<ranjan> end is pref only cuz after partitioning whatever is left is to swap
<Lynoure> olavxxx: that's not ancient :)
<Jucato> ranjan: not really.
<olavxxx> ranjan: I made a 25gb partition to / and then I have the rest of the 250gb free, no partiotions yet
<Jucato> there's an actual technical reason for it afaik. tldp docs
<olavxxx> I think its poorly documentet (not documented at all) during install though.
<Jucato> because it's an old issue
<olavxxx> ok.. but then it should recommend me, lol
<ranjan> anyways its doesn't matter much swap hardly gets used
<Jucato> I mean, probably no longer applicable with recent hardware
<olavxxx> just like the FS, lol
<olavxxx> I tried using fat32 first, then it told me: "/ has to be another fs like ext2"
<olavxxx> since I didnt know what ext2 or ext3 was, I chose the ext2
<Jucato> the installer makes a default recommendation of ext3
<ranjan> olavxxx: ext3 is newer
<olavxxx> I dont think it was set at something as default
<olavxxx> 7.04
<ranjan> olavxxx: default is ext3
<olavxxx> eg. I deleted the partiotions which where on the hd
<Jucato> you can't use fat32 because that's a proprietary fs, and doesn't have Unix permissions. ext3 is just ext2 with journaling
<webvictim> i find that having about a 10/15gb partition for / and then having others for /home and /var works well :)
<olavxxx> ranjan: can this be why the linuxmce crashed during the wizard and then rendered my boot useless?
<ranjan> olavxxx: don't know
<ranjan> olavxxx: however it shouldn't
<ranjan> olavxxx: do u need linux mce? mythbuntu wouldn't suffice?
<The_Machine> how to join a multipart zip file:  file.zip.001, file.zip.002, etc?
<ranjan> if u need lights control, asterix, etc llinuxmce is good, but only mthytv mythbuntu is better
<Daviey> olavxxx: There is no reason you can't run asterisk on mythbuntu
<olavxxx> I wont run lightcontorl and alarm
<olavxxx> I only want the tv tuner and mediacenter
<ranjan> mythbuntu
<Ace2016> so did everyone see /. today about acpi settings killing hard drives or something
<olavxxx> is that a standalone distro?
<ranjan> yep
<olavxxx> its the best for mediacenter?
<Daviey> olavxxx: I think so
<ranjan> olavxxx: easiest in my opinion
<Daviey> olavxxx: But then, i'm biased
<olavxxx> I used many hrs y esterday and then suddenly it froze up in the setup wizard :S
<ranjan> olavxxx: u used what?
<olavxxx> ranjan: first livecd kubuntu 7.04, then linuxmce on top...
<olavxxx> 2-cd install mce
<olavxxx> took ages
<ranjan> get mythbuntu
<Daviey> mythbuntu rocks
<ranjan> its just 1 cd 500 mb
<ranjan> no fuss install
<olavxxx> ok.. ill dl it
<olavxxx> 7.10 mythbuntu is good?
<Daviey> olavxxx: very much so
<Daviey> olavxxx: but then, i'm a mythbuntu dev... so i would say that :D
<olavxxx> lol
<olavxxx> I like that I get a direct download url :)
<Daviey> olavxxx: well.. technically you don't :D
<Daviey> olavxxx: it redirects to one of our mirrors :)
<olavxxx> linuxmce went via like 5 links before I got an offsite url for the 2-cd install. There where none for the dvd install :S
<DarthWar> I have the dvd
<DarthWar> but OMG
<DarthWar> took 2 weeks to torrent that
<ranjan> linuxmce is tod for meo complicate
<olavxxx> I finally got it
<olavxxx> I had to download this client
<olavxxx> pando
<olavxxx> then I got it in 2 hrs
<E_mE> in kubuntu can you swap desktops in a sort of 3d motion like in ubuntu??
<hydrogen> !compiz | E_mE
<ubotu> E_mE: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<E_mE> hydrogen: thanx... i didnt know it was called that :D
<ranjan> !kdde4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdde4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ranjan> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<ranjan> does kde4 beta work in gutsy?
<icewaterman> ranjan: there are packages however as the word beta may indicate they are not expected to work well.
<olavxxx> the mythbuntu, can I use compiz on that?
<smorg> any idea why there is no /etc/inittab ?
<ranjan> olavxxx: you are going to run a desktop on your mythbox?
<ranjan> icewaterman: thanks
<icewaterman> smorg: because ubuntu uses other initscripts than old distros
<icewaterman> for the new initscripts the inittab is no longer necessary.
<Jucato> !upstart | smorg
<ubotu> smorg: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jucato> s/old distros/all other distros/
<smorg> aaah that explains a lot
<icewaterman> Jucato: wasnt slackware still using the old rc-style init?
<icewaterman> i mean the really old bsd-like niit
<Jucato> almost all other distros still use sysv init afaik. only a few have dared to implement a new one
<smorg> debian has inittab :-/
<Jucato> very very few...
 * Jucato thinks only ubuntu, gentoo(?), and gobo
 * genii pries his eyes open and sips a coffee
<sdlnxgk> Happy Halloween Everyone !!!
<icewaterman> Jucato: well, i noticed that when entering an encrypted password was no longer possible during boot (i switched to full disc encryption to finally get it working again)
<icewaterman> s/encrypted/encryption/
<sylvain__> hello all
<sylvain__> bonjour tout le monde
<sylvain__> cuold someone help me ?
<Jucato> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sylvain__> ok
<pbn> Hello, how can I disable the "switch user" button when the screen is locked ?
<flithm> hey everyone... how do I turn off KDE's "sessions" in kubuntu?  With my old OS I could turn this off but I can't find the option in kubuntu.  I don't want it to remember what apps I had open and so forth
<timri> kcontrol session manager
<timri> check on login-> start with empty session
<flithm> timri: thanks!
<smorg> aah pff, ubuntu has a nice gui!
<smorg> so I should use system services to adjust init settings?
<sylvain__> A few time ago, I installed Ubuntu 7.04 (before 18 oct. so) in my computer, with an alternate CD.I had already a partition with ~50 Go of data. When I make the partitions for my new system
<sylvain__> i accidently deleted my partition with all my data
<webvictim> i think the actual answer is that any linux distro can have a "nice gui"
<Jucato> smorg: nice gui for?
<webvictim> but ubuntu's is nicer by default ;)
<smorg> changing init levels
<Jucato> for services?
<sylvain__> but it only erase the File Allocation Table, and not the files themselves. I used testdisk, photorec and another software to recover some files, but they are not correctly named.
<mattsu-kun> anyone from sweden here?
<Jucato> smorg: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services doesn't work for you?
<Jucato> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<smorg> it does, I just didn't know it was there ^^
<sylvain__> So, does somebody knows how I can re-build the file allocation table of a partition, to recover correct names for my files ?
<sylvain__> ?
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> if there is an error with the source lists for gutsy 64 do i email the person in charge or file a bug
<xavier_> hey there !
<eagles0513875> hey
<xavier_> i have a problem to shutdowm my Kubuntu 7.10
<eagles0513875> xavier_: can u elaborate on ur problem
<eagles0513875> that isnt telling us vry much about it
<xavier_> yes when i push the "turn off" button my pc shut down wait 2 min and turn on alone !!!!
<eagles0513875> xavier_: is this on a desktop or laptop
<xavier_> but i can shut it down with the konsole
<xavier_> desktop
<tim_> hay
<eagles0513875> interesting i am using it on a laptop no problem
<[ifr0g]> How do check if a repo is legit ?
<tim_> can some one tlel me how to remove a directory
<Jucato> rmdir directory
<tim_> i know rm is remove file whats command for remove directy
<eagles0513875> had to reinstall feisty and im in the middle of upgrading i honestly dont know what to tell ya
<tim_> thanks
<Jucato> only empty directories though
<tim_> how do you do full ones
<eagles0513875> Jucato: if there is a duplicate source list on teh sourceomatic site do i file a bug or report it via email to the person in charge of it
<eagles0513875> tim_: sudo rm -rf and then the name of the folder
<xavier_> i hzve to reinstall 7.04???
<xavier_> snif snig
<tim_> thanks
<scratch1> hi all
<eagles0513875> no prob
<Jucato> tim_: careful.. rm'ed file = totally gone
<Jucato> eagles0513875: email the person
<eagles0513875> Jucato: ok already done
<posingaspopular> Jucato: time for you to go to bed
<scratch1> russia channel?
<tim_> yea im using fwcutter and need firmeware cleared
<eagles0513875> !ru
 * posingaspopular heards off to school for some mad CS hacking
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<The_Machine> How to empty trash via bash?
<The_Machine> :)
<scratch1> thenks
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: got a question for ya in regards to steam
<eagles0513875> no prob
<posingaspopular> steam? o
<posingaspopular> okay shoot
<posingaspopular> duno if i can answer though
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: for some reason when i had it installed on gutsy every time it would auto start how do i disable the auto start
<tim_> root@tim-laptop:/home/tim/driver# bcm43xx-fwcutter -w bcmwl5.sys /lib/firmware
<tim_> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<tim_> This file has an unknown MD5sum d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e.
<tim_> can some one help me with that
<eagles0513875> tim_: u using gutsy
<tim_> im not sure how do i check
<scratch1> */part
<Jucato> tim_: try not to run as root, specially when you rm -rf....
<posingaspopular> kmenu->systemsetttings->advanced->system services?
<tim_> oh not the rm rf works
<[ifr0g]> How do check if a repo is legit ?
<eagles0513875> tim_: what posing said
<posingaspopular> or right click on it and see if that gives you an option
<posingaspopular> AFK
<xavier_> eagles you dont have any ideas for me?
<eagles0513875> xavier_: i honestly dont know i would check to see if there r any bug reports and maybe file one
<tim_> where is it said
<eagles0513875> tim_: look up a few lines
<eagles0513875> tim_: i have a bcm43xx card and in gutsy it finds it and all i have to do is enable the restricted driver and restart my machine
<tim_> yea im in the rright place but dunno where it should say it
<eagles0513875> let me see hold on
<tim_> how do i do that eagles
<eagles0513875> im checking hold up
<tim_> like pm me with step by step for activated restricted if you dont mind
<xavier_> eagles0513875_ kk thx for that man!
<tim_> nah im not using gusty
<eagles0513875> tim_: upgrade to it
<tim_> how ??
<eagles0513875> or do a clean install thats up to u
<tim_> sorry im noob
<tim_> id do clean kde install but im on kde 7.04
<tim_> didnt install it
<eagles0513875> tim_: follow these http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<eagles0513875> then ur not using gutsy
<eagles0513875> u can either do a totally new install by downloading the image or upgrade
<tim_> ok one gusty im using then enable restricted drivers
<eagles0513875> tim_: u wont need to
<tim_> ok
<tim_> sorry just upgrade :)
<eagles0513875> tim_: i think in ur case since ur rather new to linux i would do a clean install
<tim_> i can upgrade and stuff
<tim_> im used to being told to do ndiswrapper and fwcutter
<hagabaka> did this happen to anyone else? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/+bug/159008
<eagles0513875> u can but when i first started using kubuntu i ended up screwing up my installation and doing a clean install
<eagles0513875> tim_: i used to do that too but in gutsy its changed and ull love it cuz u dont need that stuff
<tim_> well im using a broadcom 4318
<tim_> sadly in a dell inspiron 1300
<eagles0513875> im using 4306
<Dr_Willis> For  my broadcom card - i just needed to use fwcutter
<tim_> i just switched form suse 10.3 nice but kind crappy for me
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: lucky u i would have needed to use andiswrapper and do some nasty hacking
<eagles0513875> brb need to boot into the updated kernel
<Kachna> hey buds,are intel's graphic chips ok in linux? wanna buy a ntb,and put linux there ofc (doh,it has preinstalled Vista /puke), so i wonder if it's a good choice :-)
<Dr_Willis> Kachna id say stick with nvidia if you can
<tim_> so now ive followed the website i should be upgrsadeing the whole kernal
<Kachna> mmmh there was one with some nvidia go7000
<n1lo> Anybody know were i can find the kickoff .deb file for kubuntu gutsy?
<eagles0513875> im back
<Dr_Willis> !find kickoff
<eagles0513875> AmyRose: sup
<ubotu> File kickoff found in kdebase-workspace
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: ?
<Gre4ka> всем привет
 * Dr_Willis wonders what kickoff is.
<eagles0513875> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<eagles0513875> !gk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Kachna> (personally,i don't like nVidia,but if it works...) :-) however, don't they consume more energy Dr_Willis? coz the thing that's major priority for me is time on battery :-)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: im wondering the same thing
<Dr_Willis> Kachna carry a long cord.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<eagles0513875> Kachna: what kinda processor u got
<Kachna> not any yet,gonna get core2
<Dr_Willis> the HD takes up about 1/3 of the battery life  - from what i hear.
<Kachna> huh,pretty nice Dr_Willis :-)
<eagles0513875> Kachna: make sure u get a mobile one cuz for me i have a power hungry athlon 64 3200+
<Dr_Willis> Aparently those new Flash-based hd's really help the battery life.
<eagles0513875> and im finally taking advantage of its 64 bit capabilities
<Kachna> eagles0513875: well,i'm definitely going for intel, maybe celeron M, or just core 2 duo...
<eagles0513875> Kachna: anything but celeron lol
<Kachna> coz ppl say they eat less :P
<tim_> so eagals when i finsih all those steps should i have a working wireless card?
<Kachna> mmm,well i have celeron in my desktop, 2,66@3,6, works pretty well on 40°C loaded :P
<eagles0513875> tim_: ya once u first login u shoudl get a restricted drivers list that will allow u to enable any restricted drivers for any devices u need once u do restart again and they should work
<eagles0513875> Kachna: sweet running kubuntu
<tim_> wait ...... do i need to find them restricted drivers option or does it pop up ?
<eagles0513875> pop up
<hydrogen> if it didn't pop up, you can run restricted-manager-kde
<Kachna> well,i should have mention i have PC full of giant passive coolers,but it was cool with box too :-)
<eagles0513875> lol nice
<tim_> thanks alot egal
<eagles0513875> Kachna: i have a rather bitter sweet desktop my mother board is a beast
<[ifr0g]> How do tell if a repo is legit ?
<tim_> eagals*
<eagles0513875> tim_: no prob im upgrading as we speak
<Kachna> :-)
<tim_> cool
<eagles0513875> tim_: that is what this channel is here for to help
<eagles0513875> Kachna: its an asus a8n sli premium motherboard
<tim_> ive had it running  like for 5 mins now
<tim_> i hate dells and linux
<eagles0513875> i can have a total of 8 drives 4 and 4 for raid
<eagles0513875> tim_: y
<eagles0513875> raid on the baord
<eagles0513875> board
<tim_> lol never mind the fact my dell has a burnt out 3dx card lmao i burnt it out with c&c3
<eagles0513875> tim_: what video card do u have
<tim_> and i hate the dells cause there so awkard witht he wireless drivers
<tim_> im not sure right now but its box standerd dell
<tim_> inspiron 1300
<eagles0513875> thank god ur getting in on kubuntu when u r
<eagles0513875> tim_: in the previous 2 versions feisty and edgy i had a real head ache getting wifi to work and also open gl to work in gutsy its so easy
<tim_> cool
<eagles0513875> tim_: well im out for now its goign to take it some time to upgrade
<tim_> well its like suse 10.2  it worked the drivers and stuff and was easy to setup but now i upgraded to 10.3 and my card it coudl turn on work and find other networks just nto connect lmao so i got pissed off and came back to my roots kubuntu
<eagles0513875> tim_: 747 pkgs for upgrade newly install 115 and remove 6
<eagles0513875> tim_: suse is a resource hog
<tim_> mins 4 install 130 upgrade
<eagles0513875> ur not doing something right
<tim_> damn right its a resource hog lol
<tim_> ..... damn
<eagles0513875> did u enable all the repositories using adept
<tim_> ill sort it out later i knwo what to do i think so
<eagles0513875> tim_: open adept manager
<eagles0513875> and then enable them in there
<eagles0513875> do u know how to use the command line commands or not yet
<tim_> yea i knwo how to upghrade though command lines
<eagles0513875> do u know about source o matic
<Kachna> :/ there's some sempron with GF Go6100...would it be better choice than core duo with intel gma 3100? i need it just for work,but need it to stay few hours when working with Quanta or so,not that big load...:-) just to have some orientation...i'm completely new to notebooks :-)
<tim_> but i did as website said and endabled the two pacjkages
<eagles0513875> Kachna:
<Dr_Willis> a few hours  - Ha :)
<eagles0513875> Kachna: i honestly dont know
<eagles0513875> good luck wiht few hrs too lol
<tim_> Enable the "Recommended updates" and "Pre-released updates" repository,
<Kachna> well, 2 are enough :P
<Dr_Willis> 2 hrs would be a long time.
<eagles0513875> even source updates tim_
<eagles0513875> with my athlon 64 3200 i only get an hr and a half
<Dr_Willis> Splurge on the bigger cell'ed battery if you can.
<Kachna> even while just working with text editor? :/
<juan> if i have a list of files in the ls -Z format how do i pipe them to chmod in a format itll read or is there a better way match user and group permisions
<eagles0513875> Kachna: when i work with anything
<tim_> well i cba canceling the update now
<eagles0513875> tim_: ok
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard that some laptops can do 3 hrs - when they get all throttled down and stuff. :)
<Kachna> dammit then :P
<tim_> wait
<eagles0513875> tim_: whats wrong
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: i have mine with the minimal brightness and on powersave and i still get an hr and half
<Dr_Willis> turn off backlight/dim it, throttle down the cpu. Dont use an external mouse,
<eagles0513875> i do all that and i only use the pad
<tim_> i went on it and theres no source updates
<Dr_Willis> THEn after a years time - your battery is wore out . ... and you dont get 1/2 that time any more
<eagles0513875> nm those u can always add those later
<tim_> kubuntu updates "important recommended pre-released and unsupported" thats it
<eagles0513875> my laptop extended warrenty i get free replacement batteries lol
<eagles0513875> tim_: ok reload the repos
<jetsaredim> nice - kde4 beta3 was just released a couple weeks ago - now its beta4?
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875 prove they are bad? :) be sure that normal wear and tear on battery is covered.
<tim_> and then all it does is install 4 and upgrade 130
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: if they dont hold charge ya
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: lol even though mine is still fine i went to and ordered a replacement one before i left the us
<eagles0513875> batteries for my laptop r expensive
<eagles0513875> 80 us dollars for one
<Dr_Willis> bateries for laptop are A RIP off. :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> batteries for any laptop are expensive
<Daisuke_Laptop> ridiculous
<eagles0513875> lol thank god for my extended warrenty
<Daisuke_Laptop> exactly
<Dr_Willis> replacement power supplies are also ripoffs
<eagles0513875> for desktop or laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> laptop
<juan> laptop dekstops are sooo cheap
<Daisuke_Laptop> the external brick
<tim_> i think the upgrades doing fine
<tim_> can you rip the kubuntu iso off to a dvd ??
<Daisuke_Laptop> $75 for my fiancee's toshiba power supply
<juan> eagles0513875: have you tried powertop
<Dr_Willis> cheap laptop - because they cut corners on everything they can now a days. :)
<eagles0513875> juan: whats powertop
<Daisuke_Laptop> tim_: why not download the dvd?
<Dr_Willis> I got a whole laptop for $350
<Kachna> k will do some additional research,just last question, what's the difference in pentium dual-core and core duo? :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> juan: that made no sense.
<tim_> good point
<Dr_Willis> !powertop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: mine was one thousand 2 yrs ago lol
<juan> powertop is a program that looks at power useage on your laptopo the way top does
<juan> *looks at processes
<eagles0513875> lol ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> Kachna: core duo is a single core, 32 bit.  core 2 duo is 64 bit dual core.
<Kachna> cmon :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> at least, that's how i understand it
<eagles0513875> Kachna:
<Daisuke_Laptop> until this lappy i hated intel
<Kachna> oh so :-)
<juan> using it i got an extra 1/2 hour from an 1hr on a very old bat
<Kachna> thx
<eagles0513875> Kachna: go for the 64bit dude i hate amd to be honest but hell once u go 64bit they r both good
<eagles0513875> im dying to try a 64bit intel
<tim_> dells batteres are crap they die in liek half a year
<jetsaredim> Daisuke_Laptop: no, core duo is dual-core, core2 duo is just the second revision (optimized)
<eagles0513875> tim_: order replacement
<Kachna> why 64? i have 64bit cpu here,but running 32bit OS...
<tim_> i did do hehehehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> eagles0513875: all the core 2 duos and up are 64 bit
<eagles0513875> Kachna: u will notice u can do alot more multitasking
<juan> eagles0513875: also dynamic mode saves more power than powersave ( i read it somewhere so not 100% but dynamic drops to min whenever it can but spends less time in s1 because when it needs to do stuff it does it fater)
<Kachna> coz of opera,flash(need for youtube :/ and guitar lessons :P) and so on
<Kachna> k
<eagles0513875> for me im able to run boinc projects as well as surf the net and convert audio and my machine bearly breaks a sweat
<Dr_Willis> ive not noticed much of a diff in 64 vs 32bit machones/os's
<Daisuke_Laptop> jetsaredim: yeah, the core solo didn't last very long (which is what i was thinking)
<Dr_Willis> But if the software isent designed to take advantage of 64bit - its not suprising.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: in time it will
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875 they been saying that for a few years now. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: if i program anything it will be fully 64bit backwards compatible wiht 32bit machines
<Dr_Willis> of course i rember how long it took dualcore/multi cpu machines to take off.
<eagles0513875> im dying to try out kubuntu on my dads new quad core desktop
<tim_> awww man my coonections so gunner die .... downloading kubuntu and updateign while playing xbox live
<Dr_Willis> now  i got  dual core system.. that normally only uses 10% cpu at any time. :)
<eagles0513875> tim_: dont download it or update choose one and stick with it
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: im running the 64bit of kubuntu and i love it right now its not even breaking a sweat while updating to gutsy and 2ndly i have noticed faster inetenet speed too on the 64bit lol
<eagles0513875> with 32bit i used to get bout 110kpbs now im getting 243 kbps
<eagles0513875> i dont know how thats possible
<tim_> theres no such thing of internet speed speeding up with different os
<eagles0513875> tim_: ull be suprised
<tim_> im a networkign student
<eagles0513875> how is it that thats happening to e
<eagles0513875> me
<eagles0513875> guys ill bbl need to go pick up the car
<tim_> different peers / servers / different times in which you download
<tim_> laters eagals
<eagles0513875> somethign for u guys to think about
<eagles0513875> it would be rather interesting to develop a completely java based os and java games
<tim_> impossible
<hydrogen> sun tried that
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> they tried to develop a java window system
<hydrogen> look up lookingglass
<tim_> the demand on the processor would be far too great
<hydrogen> its effing horrible though
<hydrogen> because java is an effing horrible language
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm...  ubuntu may be killing my laptop's hard drive?
<hydrogen> thats the current rumour
<hydrogen> It does seem fairly substantiated
<Daisuke_Laptop> seems like it's at least plausible
<hydrogen> I had 86000 wakeups
<hydrogen> when i checked yesterday
<hydrogen> before I disabled the smart power stuff
<hydrogen> and this laptop is only 9 mo's old
<Daisuke_Laptop> how did you check?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen some articals on that laptop hd stuff.. but Im still not convinced.
<Dr_Willis> You can always disable that powersaving feature, from what i read with the right  command.
<justinfate> anyone know of a wrapper or script for cksfv?
<hydrogen> https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html has all of the info
<methods[work]> the installation is a bit fubarred on my system
<methods[work]> thought someone would want to know
<methods[work]> the install windows have gone blank
<WaltzingAlong> methods[work]: hardly enough data to help
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/30/ubuntu-is-not-causing-aggressive-power-management/
<methods[work]> the title bar changed once... but now it just says "installing system" and sits there while the viewport is completely grey on the window... and the main window has frozen too
<Daisuke_Laptop> so... this is a bug with no updates in the past year...
<Dr_Willis> half the articals blame ubuntu, and the other half say its the bios makers defaults that are doing it.  aparently MS dosent bother to 'use' what the bios makers defaults suggest.
<methods[work]> anyone have any idea what i should do here ? i mean i woudlnt' think it would take this long to install the system but i have no idea whats going on
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dr_Willis: the launchpad link that hydrogen posted is for a bug back in 06 that has had nothing else said since last september...  it would be nice if every once in a while, devs would drop in on major bugs like that and say "hey, it's taken care of" or "hey, it's being taken care of" or "it will be"
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm
<tim_> im so stressed out i cant update anythign adepted is saying summert esle is using it but i dotn have ought esle runnign
<Daisuke_Laptop> 56110 load cycles, and i've had this laptop for...  3 months?
<hydrogen> !fixadept | tim_
<ubotu> tim_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Daisuke_Laptop> that seems a little high to me
<Ace2016> hey i just found out that a fly cannot see below himself
<Ace2016> it just sat on my lcd and when i alt+tabbed it didn't even move, but the second i move my hand towards it it left
<Ace2016> Daisuke_Laptop: did you go to /. too? i went there and read that and i was like wtf
<olavxxx> Ace2016: maybe he just likes the light
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ace2016: that bug's been around for over a year now, but i didn't pay much attention to it before, as i didn't have a laptop.  the /. story reminded me that this could be an issue
<Linusx> Using 'Find' how do I tell it to do a search of the entire hard drive?
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: kfind or locate
<Nyle> I installed the kubunti gusty 7.10 and it wiped out my konqueror mouse gestures that were in regional settings
<methods[work]> i think this install completely froze
<Ace2016> 2090 cycles in 205 hours :(
<Nyle> how can I get them back
<Dr_Willis> Ace2016 did you enable laptop mode?
<Lynoure> Linusx: / is the root. if you use that as the starting point, it will span everything by default.
<Ace2016> Dr_Willis: laptop mode? is that enabled by defaut when you install?
<Lynoure> Linusx: it's recommended against, though.
<WaltzingAlong> laptop_mode is NOT enabled by default
<Ace2016> i applied the fix already so its ok
<olavxxx> what is laptop_:mode?
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: recreate them
<tim_> whats it mean when it shows up could nto verify intergrity of the upgrader application
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: locate them on your backup, the backup you made before installing/upgrading dist
<Nyle> WaltzingAlong: there has to be an easier way
<Ace2016> i think its a package called laptop mode
<Nyle> WaltzingAlong: you think people would actually do that
<Nyle> especially ubuntu users
<Nyle> c'mon man
<Nyle> I'll have to ask someone in kde to upload them somewhere
<Dr_Willis> Ace2016  thats the whole argument of the articals.. the 'issue' seems tobe agressive power mangement set by default in teh bios. ubuntu does not set or override the default bios powermanagement settings.
<Ace2016> so vista does it too?
<Ace2016> it doesn't say about vista and xp
<Lynoure> Nyle: the easier way is called 'restoring from backups', it applies if you have backups. otherwise you can get the default ones probably back by reinstalling and reconfiguring kde, but that'll put other things back to default too, not worth it.
<Dr_Willis> people
<tim_> way hay starting upgrade
<tim_> ok im off lasters
<Dr_Willis> people   are saying that it seems vista and xp may just Ignore the bios/makers suggestions/defaults and sets their own.
<Nyle> Lynoure: but I don't have backups :)  They were the default kde gestures, which should still be there, but they are not.  How can I get them back to the way kde does them?
<Dr_Willis> Ace2016 how do you even check those #'s in vista and xp? how do you even change the settings in vista/xp? Ive not seen anyone mention that either.
<Ace2016> well if you can never check them in vista then you'll never worry about it, guess thats the theory beind it
<Dr_Willis> Of course - google had a large artical a few months back about how the 'smart' stuff drive failure prediction #'s were not all that accurate.
<Dr_Willis> Disable the power management stuff , hd makes more heat - shortens life.. enable it.. shortens life..
<Dr_Willis> for the longest life.. remove the HD.. put it in the closet. :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dr_Willis: and for backups, that's *exactly* what i do
<Lynoure> Nyle: there might be "restore default settings" button somewhere... I'm not on Kubuntu this momont
<Dr_Willis> well i gotta run./ have run
<Ace2016> but anyone could plot a graph of load cycle count against number of failures at that load count to get a nice graph which curves off
<Nyle> Lynoure: there isn't
<Ace2016> restore the default kde settings or kubuntu settings?
<Lynoure> Nyle: if you still have this problem tomorrow, feel free to leave me msg, and I can dig for my gestures
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: check with #kde about where the mouse gestures are stored, if you have yours still, and what needs to be done
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: maybe the defaults have changed?
<Nyle> all I did was upgrade to gusty
<Nyle> no clue what happened
<Nyle> where is the gestures file located?
<olavxxx> is it easy to run dual-boot on kubuntu + mythbuntu ?
<Nyle> I think the file is called khotkeysrc
<Nyle> ~/.kde/share/config/khotkeysrc
<Daisuke_Laptop> why would you need to dual boot that?
<olavxxx> so I can compare the linuxmce vs mythbuntu on the same pc, not only screenshots and youtube :P
<Nyle> ~/.kde/share/config/khotkeysrc <-- can someone upload this file somewhere
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<olavxxx> its just to install them both?
<Nyle> I think this file controls the mouse gestures
<Nyle> its just a text file, you could pastebin it for me?
<Nyle> anyone
<Nyle> :)
<ardchoille> Nyle: I would upload it but I don't have it.. nor do I have a khotkeys* anywhere in my Gutsy
<Daisuke_Laptop> i dunno, you seem desperate... what's in it for me?
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: how about #kde
<Nyle> ardchoille: I do
<Nyle> WaltzingAlong: I asked there as well
<ardchoille> Nyle: Is that one of those files that is only created after you change from the defaults?
<Nyle> no one at this particular time knows how to reset them or get themb ack
<Nyle> ardchoille: afaik, it should be either there, or in /usr/shared/somewhere
<Ace2016> Nyle: ar eyou talking about your custom settings or kubuntu 7.04's default settings being changed when you updated?
<Nyle> I think default is /usr/share somwhere, and then if you uncheck globally disable mouse gesture, to you can enable them, it creates tha in ~/.kde
<Nyle> I'm not positive
<Nyle> I think
<Nyle> I never had custom settings
<Nyle> in 7.04 kde came with mouse gestures
<Daisuke_Laptop> Nyle: how much do you love me?
<JohnFlux_> if I'm running the 64bit version of ubuntu, will I be able to run this on 64bit intel chips?
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: ~/.kde/share/config/khotkeysrc   is what you want? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42823/
<Nyle> 7.10 none, the whole box is blank
<Daisuke_Laptop> WaltzingAlong: well you're no fun
<WaltzingAlong> Daisuke_Laptop: well mine may be blank, give yours a go
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: so should we could grab the packages from feisty, extract the file in question, and tada
<Nyle> well I shouldn't have to do that
<Nyle> if everything 'works out of the box'
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: lol
<Nyle> which is apparantly does not
<Nyle> :)
<WaltzingAlong> not possible that "everything" works out of the box
<Nyle> thats what ubuntu claims doesn't it
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntu is not ubuntu
<Nyle> anyway this is probably going to start an argument
<Nyle> leave it
<Nyle> help me get my gestures back
<WaltzingAlong> are you from the usa?
<Nyle> and no the khotkeys didn't do anything
<Nyle> WaltzingAlong: no
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: alright because that was the file i have on here but then again i have not enabled them nor do i use them
<hydrogen> this is silly.
<hydrogen> there was no box
<hydrogen> so it won't work out of it.
<hydrogen> I win.
<hydrogen> now lets move on
<Nyle> hydrogen: i missed you
<hydrogen> ubuntu didn't come from a bo
<hydrogen> x
<WaltzingAlong> Nyle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/+bug/159008
<Nyle> long tim e no see
<Nyle> whats been up
<hydrogen> so of course it didn't work out of the box.
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> its nyle
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> stoned
<hydrogen> I missed you too!
<hydrogen> but
<Nyle> wow
<hydrogen> I need to go
<hydrogen> so
<Nyle> 79 images on that page
<Nyle> konqueror told me
<Nyle> thats horrible
<WaltzingAlong> images are horrible?
<WaltzingAlong> i saw eighty some
<Nyle> it makes things very slow
<Nyle> why can't people keep it simple, and not use images
<Nyle> debian websites kick butt
<hydrogen> loaded in an instant for me!
<hydrogen> but then again
<hydrogen> I use opera
<hydrogen> so of course it did
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> i'm off
<hydrogen> !enter | hydrogen
<Nyle> some people are on a speed only 5x bigger than dialup
<Nyle> so...
<Jucato> ubotu: tell hydrogen about enter
<Jucato> :D
<Nyle> Jucato: he knows everything
<Nyle> my man whas up
<WaltzingAlong> sure dns makes is slow
<Nyle> Jucato: you know how to get my kde konueror gestures back
<Jucato> nooope :(
<Jucato> missing Input Actions contents?
<Nyle> yes
<MGalaxy_> hello, I want to buy a new laptop ( HP dv9500t ) , how can I find that whether it works properly in Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<timri> Nyle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/152190 provides a workaround
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy_: livecd
<MGalaxy_> WaltzingAlong, I want to be sure before buying the laptop :D
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy_: it works ... how well is the next question. find out about the devices inside, chipsets and such
<qolo> take the cd to the store
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> perform an in store demo for all onlookers
<MGalaxy_> WaltzingAlong, for example it has "Verizon Wireless V740 ExpressCard", how can I understand that it works in kubuntu 7.10 ?
<llutz> MGalaxy_: http://home.earthlink.net/~george164/dv9500t/dv9500t.html  for more info
<MGalaxy_> qolo, lol, Is is impossible, I am trying to but it from website :D
<MGalaxy_> llutz, thx, but it is about gentoo, it may doesnt work in kubuntu, am i right ?
<Nyle> that workaround did not work for me
<llutz> MGalaxy_: it shows used hardware and may point out some problems.
<MGalaxy_> llutz, is it possible that a hardware which works in gentoo does not work in kubuntu ?
<timri> MGalaxy_: HP 9500 series have big problems with sound in Gutsy
<llutz> MGalaxy_: depending on used kernel/patches, yes
<MGalaxy_> timri, really, do u have hp 9500 series laptop ?
<MGalaxy_> llutz, thx
<timri> MGalaxy_: no, but 2 minutes of googling gave lots of hits
<timri> MGalaxy_: last one I found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569789
<MGalaxy_> timri, thx
<pbn> Hello, how can I disable the "switch user" button when the screen is locked ?
<pbn> and also how can I disable the "hibernate" button when the user clicks the red button ?
<timri> pbn: Perhaps kiosk has those features, dunno
<Nyle> sudo apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install kdeaccessibility <-- first I tried to reinstall the package so i can get the conf back, but I didn't, so probably I don't have the correct package
<timri> Nyle: you could grab it manually from packages.ubuntu.com
<Nyle> scp khotkeysrc stoned@desktop:/home/stoned/.kde/share/config/khotkeysrc <-- khotkeysrc from my debian unstable box has already Version=2 in the main section
<Nyle> but.. its ok
<Nyle> I have it back now and everything is hunky dory
<Nyle> point being, you want soemthing done, do it yourself, on irc, you get 1 million people with 1 million solutions
<Nyle> it gets frustrating when you try one after the other
 * DarthWar sees 380 people
<Nyle> thanks for pointing out the bug resources
<Nyle> thats basically what helped me figure out the solution
<timri> Nyle: be sure to update those bugreports, so other people can learn from your ordeal
<Nyle> oh man
<Nyle> thats a bit too much work
<Nyle> I basically just copied a working file from another distro
<Nyle> I don't know how desirable that would be for others
<timri> Nyle: Might be very useful, so people stop looking for missing .so files etc.
<Nyle> hmm
<Nyle> do I have to register?
<lulu> something is terribly wrong with my knetworkmanager. How can I connect to a wireless network from commandline?
<mzk> test
<timri> mzk: You're coming through loud and clear :)
<navets> can someone help me, i have no sound mixer
<navets> how do i get one
<Nyle> install kmix
<martoya> lulu: sudo iwconfig ethX essid networkname && sudo ifup ethX
<Nyle> navets: do you have sound?
<navets> Nyle: no
<navets> Nyle: i dont have a mixer
<Nyle> ok
<timri> martoya: he is talking wireless
<navets> Nyle: when i type alsamixer in a terminal, i get an error
<timri> martoya: (or she of course, sorry)
<Nyle> what error?
<navets> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<TimS> Whats the difference between hibernate and suspend
<martoya> timri: some wifi cards use ethX or wlanX o raX, whatever
<lulu> martoya: and if network is encrypted how do I provide the key?
<informaticous> slt tous le monde
<timri> martoya: yeah, I know, but knetworkmanager does not touch /etc/network/interfaces
<informaticous> sori
<Nyle> navets: what sound card?
<timri> martoya: So to get wpa etc going, is a bit more involved
<martoya> timri: ok, you win
<martoya> timri: try install kwlan
<timri> martoya:  :P
<martoya> lulu: try install kwlan
<navets> Nyle: uhh I am not sure, its generic realtech I think, is there a way to find out
<navets> I am using a toshiba satellite a100 laptop if that helps
<Nyle> navets: lspci
<tim_> morning
<navets> Nyle: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Nyle> hmm
<Nyle> that should work automatically
<Vermux> how do I burn ISO file with kubuntu? which program?
<timri> navets: The ubuntu forums are full of people with problems using Intel HDA with Gutsy
<Nyle> navets: lsmod|grep snd
<Nyle> timri: gusty problem
<Roey> another goatse gibbon problem?
<navets> Nyle: i get a lot of output from that command, what am I looking for?
<Nyle> navets: looking to see if all the snd modules are loaded
<Vermux> how do I burn image with kubuntu?
<Nyle> Vermux: start k3b
<timri> Vermux: Doubleclick the ISO, it starts K3B
<navets> Nyle: hum, I dont know what they are, but there are about 10-12 there
<Nyle> if you move to another linux distro it might have that setup
<Nyle> go to Kmenu > Multimedia > K3B
<Nyle> might not*
<navets> is there a way to re-install my sound card
<Nyle> well I dont know about kubuntu
<Nyle> but on debian sid, i use alsaconf
<Nyle> I don't even think kubuntu has alsaconf
<navets> it does
<navets> im gonna run it
<Nyle> then use it
<Nyle> more put out regarding if it works or not
<navets> it found 2 cards on my system
<navets> the hda-intel
<Nyle> yes
<navets> and legacy
<Nyle> that
<Nyle> not legacy
<navets> ok
<navets> do I have to restart now?
<Nyle> no
<navets> humm, well then this didn't solve my problem
<Nyle> try to use alsamixer on cli
<laptop> are there  kde 4 beta 4  packages ?
<Nyle> you get the same error message?
<navets> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<navets> yup
<Nyle> hmm
<Nyle> hang on
<navets> k
<ardchoille> laptop: KDE4.0 Beta 4 and development platform rc was recently released
<ardchoille> laptop:  http://dot.kde.org/1193780926/
<Kachna> !mconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kachna> guys,what the hell mconf is?
<Dresken> I'm trying to mount an NTFS external HDD, but it won't mount for some reason and keeps showing me this:
<Dresken> "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<Dresken> Anyone knows how to fix this? x_x
<jpatrick> ardchoille, laptop: yes, there are, but I don't think they're ready
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Ah, ok
<jpatrick> ardchoille: we are that fast
<ubuntu_> hola?
<jpatrick> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Kachna> aaargh
<Kachna>  6605 root      25   0  7548 6300  924 R 85.8  0.6 655:51.18 mconf
<Kachna> pls! what the hell mconf is?
<ubuntu_> ayuda porfa!!!
<Nyle> navets: what do you get with cat /dev/dsp
<navets> Nyle: no directory or file
<Nyle> navets: I was looking to see if this is a device node problem, as my experience goes, once I had to run the snddevices script to generate the proper device nodes
<GuHHH>  does anyone uses apache chrooted with phpldapadmin? i cant get phpldapadmin working on the chroot environment
<Nyle> navets: aha
<timri> Dresken: Is this what you want> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/115768
<sedeki> i'm having problems logging in to msn with kopete
<llutz> Kachna: you tried to compile/config a kernel?
<Kachna> not yet today
<navets> Nyle: hummm am I supose to have something there
<Kachna> if i do,it's in chrooted enviroment
<Kachna> and i'm not chrooted there now
<sedeki> How come I can "ping google.com" in konsole but I can't use konqueror to surf google.com?
<Nyle> navets: paste the output of lsmod|grep snd on pastebin
<Nyle> navets: its either that the kernel module driver isn't loaded, or that for some reason you don't have the proper device nodes created (I guess by udev)
<Nyle> I'm no expert, but I'll try to help
<Nyle> afaik, on debian at least, alsa came with a script called snddevices which generated those device nodes, after which you run alsaconf and it works fine
<Nyle> this was a problem back a few months ago in sid, so if ubuntu makes a copy of sid every 6 months, more than likely its carried over and not reported or looked at
<Nyle> I don't see the snddevices script where it usually is
<navets> Nyle: http://pastebin.com/m4f7c4078
<Smackware> Hi
<winterelf> smeack
<Nyle> navets: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Smackware> I just upgraded to gusty and noticed the .hidden file feature was removed due to complains. Is there an option to get it back to work?
<Smackware> winterelf: Sup?
<navets> Nyle: I get an error
<Nyle> what
<navets> Nyle: FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Nyle> navets: check dmesg
<Nyle> and that looks like a bug
<Nyle> check the gusty bug tracker for the alsa-base pacakge
<Linusx> Is there some way (that I don't find) to add 'seconds' to the date and time display? (am Using KDE, Dapper, and an old iMac)
<navets> Nyle: I see Unknown symbole a lot lol
<Nyle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/148561
<navets> Nyle: thanks
<Nyle> did that help
<Nyle> ?
<timri> Smackware: Bad news https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/129796
<navets> Nyle: not really, I have not had this issue the whole time I was using gutsy
<Nyle> navets: what kinda computer is it?
<navets> i had a sound issue in feisty but was able to fix it by installing the latest alsa drivres
<navets> toshiba satellite a100
<navets> I tried to install the lastest alsa sound drivers in gutsy, but now It says i have no mixer at al
<Smackware> timri: Thanks. Bummer for me. I liked that feature
<navets> all
<Jucato> Linusx: right-click on the clock -> Configure Clock
<W8TAH|Class> I am currently setting up a kubuntu gusty machine -- i use kvirc a lot and would like to use their svn snapshot that is a .deb file -- its v 3.2.6-1  because its a .deb file, i ASSUME that it wont be installed via synaptic / adept / whatever, how do i go about installing it
<Nyle> man dpkg
<Nyle> dpkg -i blah.deb
<timri> W8TAH|Class: ehh, it will
<podliak> CZ/SK someone ?
<W8TAH|Class> timri: be installed by synaptic etc?
<Nyle> W8TAH|Class: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Smackware> knetworkmanager 0.2 doesn't recognize my WiFi adapter. Even though I can connect with wpa_supplicant just fine and kcontrol shows the adapter as well. What could cause this?
<navets> Nyle: do you want me to use dpkg on something?
<Nyle> or you can waste time pointing and clicking
<Nyle> navets: wasn't meant for you sorry
<navets> ahh ok
<timri> W8TAH|Class: Even doubleclicking to install now (sometimes) works. (the other times python barfs and dies)
<Jucato> !cz | podliak
<Ahmuck> what would cause adept package manager to disappear from the menu?
<Jucato> Ahmuck: aside from being unisntalled?
<Nyle> navets: I don't know what to tell ya
<Smackware> By the way, the adapter is listed in kcontrol under "restricted drivers". Perhaps this is related
<Ahmuck> Jucato: ya, i did not uninstall it
<W8TAH|Class> timri: ahh -- ok
<Op3r> how can you update the menu of kubuntu? I mean i installed kooldock and kcontrol but its not shown in the menu?
<Ahmuck> Ah, I know --- kiosktool
<timri> Ahmuck: hehe, cant let users use a package manager of course :)
<Nyle> navets: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3#2
<Jucato> podliak: <Ubotwo> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<navets> Nyle ill try installing these
<pabligeno> hola
<timri> Op3r: had the same pb wrt kcontrol: just rightclick on the menu and choose edit menu, you can add an item there
<pabligeno> alguien puede ayudarme?
<timri> !sp
<Ubotwo> Factoid sp not found
<timri> !es
<Ubotwo> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Smackware> nevermind. solved
<Jucato> !grub
<Ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pabligeno> hi
<eindbaas> Hi! I came across this article online that explained on how to enable compiz fusion in ubuntu 7.10 without doing the compiz --replace thing.
<pabligeno> what is the best app for manage my wi fi connections
<eindbaas> Is this also possible in kubuntu?
<pabligeno> ?
<Ahmuck> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<Ahmuck> this lib is causing multiple segfaults
<rakan> pabligeno: kwifimanager
<pabligeno> thsnks
<benpicco_> Hi, I installed the latest fglrx driver for my X1950Pro, but there is still no direct rendering/3d acceleraltion - i've added it to my xorg.conf http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/16660
<_Shade_> anyone using kde4 here?
 * genii sips a coffee
<coteyr> i know its around here somewhere but my laptop has a cheap nic with a bad mac how do I get it to stop rotating I have not /etc/iftab
<timri> coteyr: remove your laptop from the turntable
<crunch> i need help with kubuntu
<W8TAH|Class> crunch: i'll try -- whats up?
<coteyr> tirmi; almost funny
<genii> coteyr: Is this by any chance a Marvell Yukon chipset in the nic?
<timri> coteyr: sorry, been reading bash.org
<crunch> great, hey there. i just finish installing kubuntu for the 2nd time on a 2nd partition. i changed a desktop theme in the first kubuntu and when i load that one the only thing i see is the kopete messanger and nothing else.
<W8TAH|Class> thats a nonstandard install method, correct?
<coteyr> genii; nvidia
<crunch> what you mean by a non standard install method?
<W8TAH|Class> sounds to me like you are trying to run more than one copy of kubuntu
<genii> coteyr: Nvidia doesn't make network adapters. Do you know the chipset of the network adapter
<crunch> yeah but in reality i just wan't my FIRST KUBUNTU and not this second one.
<W8TAH|Class> back up your critical data, and configs, format and re-install -- anything else and you are looking at problems
<coteyr> genii, how does one get the vendor id again and i will look it up
<rakan> hello
<crunch> i don't know how to reinstall
<rakan> i installed Compiz on my Kubuntu
<rakan> how can check it out?
<crunch> i don't know how to remove kubuntu, do you know
<W8TAH|Class> ya -- its easy
<rakan> is there a set of keys
<crunch> how
<W8TAH|Class> back up any data and configs that you want to keep
<blendtux> by running it rakan
<W8TAH|Class> pop the live CD into the drive
<crunch> i don't need to backup anything, its not much
<crunch> yeah..
<W8TAH|Class> reboot the comptuer
<rakan> erm
<W8TAH|Class> when it gets to the drive formatting / partitioning section of the setup
<rakan> whats the command?
<rakan> i can't find it on my menu
<W8TAH|Class> tell it to erase the entire disk and use the whole thing
<rakan> blendtux: new to linux :)
<crunch> i did delete it and i still couldn't like use it for a new install
<crunch> so i was like forced to make a 2nd one using free space from that one.
<W8TAH|Class> did you choose erase the entire disk?
<crunch> yes i did
<blendtux> oke, well to be honest i never run compiz
<W8TAH|Class> hummm --
<crunch> and it erasd it.....but it wouldn't let me install in it
<W8TAH|Class> ok -- are you on that comptuer now or a different one?
<genii> coteyr: lspci -nn
<genii> afk, core dump
<blendtux> there is allso a compiz channel on this server rakan
<crunch> i'm on my only laptop where i have 2 kubuntus install and i just wana go back to my first one
<crunch> w8tah - my first one.....i don't see the bottom bar...i only see the kopete messanger
<rakan> blendtux: found it
<W8TAH|Class> im not sure - it sounds like 2 hozed installs -- if it were me -- id DBAN the disk and start over -- but use that at your own risk and with caution -- you have been warned
<crunch> dban takes 2 days?
<blendtux> cool, and what do you think of compiz, is it running oke rakan
<crunch> which is a long time
<W8TAH|Class> never has for me -- only an hour or so
<W8TAH|Class> how many passes did you set it for?
<crunch> w8tah do you have AIM so i can talk to u as i delete the partition and etc
<W8TAH|Class> ya -- im w8tahham on aim
 * genii sips a coffee
<rakan> blendtux: it aint running yet
<timri> coteyr: You say you dont have iftab. Is bc you dont want to use ifrename?
<blendtux> oh oke, i thought you said that you found it
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<crunch> anyone used the dban before and know what settings to use to finish in 1hr
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to compile my own kernel, and it gets a different suffix than I enter... Shouldn't just the "generic" be replaced by my own suffix?
<MilhousePunkRock> I cannot recompile linux-restricted-modules because of this
<_Shade_> .join #launchpad
<frojnd> Hello there
<coteyr> timri, i want my nic to have the same mac every time i reboot
<_Shade_> sorry
<sven_> How can I have ps return me only the top 5 highest CPU using processes?
<frojnd> I have a problem setting up wired network. I can't connect to it. But on wireless network I could connect.
<frojnd> Does anyone know why comes to this?
<sealuno> yo peolple
<sealuno> speak
<timri> coteyr: Ah, ok, in that case ifrename wont help you
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: I have had problems with faulty cables before, that would be the first thing I would check
<coteyr> timri, currenyl it changes, this is bacuase the mac on the nic is bad i am assuming for what I read
<coteyr> but i should be able to set it staticly myself
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, aha
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: So if the lights on the ethernet card or on the router don't work, the cable is bad
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, lights works..
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: when i change from my wireless at home to the wired network at home, all i have to do is "sudo ifconfig ath0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<timri> coteyr: I understand, but why do you want that mac address fixed (mac based filtering or somesuch?), just curious
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, I have 2  comptuers that was connected to wifi before. This one (laptop) and I had to just to disable wireless wwith Fn + F2  But other computer is a box...
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: What method are you trying? Network manager, or manual?
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, network manager
<coteyr> "Please complain to your hardware vendor. Switching to a random MAC." on boot
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, but if this doesn't work I'll try manually
<timri> coteyr: Anyway, I would use ifrename based on businfo (lshw -class network coteyr: In that case, cant you use ifrename (with businfo selector) followed by a hwaddress stanza in network interfaces file?
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: All you will need is the sufficient info in the /etc/network/interfaces for your wired card, and the appropriate resolv.conf
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, Ok I don't know exactly what my settings for wifi or wired are... how can I check what is wifi and what not
<timri> coteyr: ehh. messed up the formatting sry
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Wired should be ethX, wifi might be different, depending on your card vendor
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: You could paste the "ifconfig" output, I am pretty sure it will be obvious which is which
<tehk> domino is such a nice style
<frojnd> just a sec MilhousePunkRock so I can paste it
<ScorpKing> frojnd: run iwconfig
<ScorpKing> it will show wifi cards
<frojnd> ScorpKing, iwconfig: ra0 wireless....
<frojnd> so it's wireless MilhousePunkRock and ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> :D
<frojnd> so now eth0 down
<frojnd> I mean ra0 down
<frojnd> and eth0 up ?
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Yes
<frojnd> hm: sudo ra0: command not found
<timri> coteyr: Found something: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/nvidia-nforce-network-adapter-has-different-mac-adress-every-boot-569576/?s=6564a1c7f03a48e8c96210a8ed92fc2a
<frojnd> :S
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: sudo ifconfig <interface> up/down
<timri> frojnd: Sorry to interrupt, but I think Gutsy  use wlan0 instead of ra0 (serialmonkey drivers I think)
<frojnd> timri, on the computer that won't connect is feisty
<timri> frojnd: I KNEW I shouldnt interrupt without reading everything. Just ignore me :)
<MilhousePunkRock> timri: He just got the interface name from iwconfig, it's 100% correct
<frojnd> anyeays MilhousePunkRock http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42827/ ifconfig
<frojnd> before I made sudo ifconfig ra0 down
<frojnd> and now its the same ifconfig exepct ra0 is missing
<frojnd> but it still won't connect
<frojnd> hm..
<ScorpKing> frojnd: if you use knetworkmanager what happens?
<MilhousePunkRock> did you do sudo ifconfig eth0 up too?
<E_mE> Ive just tried installing xserver-xgl with gutsy so i can get compiz working.. But when ever i do startx it just goes into X and doesn't continue to KDE
<E_mE> im using an ATI x300
<MilhousePunkRock> E_mE: #ubuntu-effects
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, yes
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Yeah, I see, it's up... Can you ping anything? Make sure the IP, Gateway, Subnet and DNS are correct
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, when I ping router: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, when I ping dns: network unreachable
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: That's weird...
<E_mE> MilhousePunkRock: it doesn't seem to be compiz;s problem.. it appears to be xserver-xgl problem... since it refuses to go into KDE
<MilhousePunkRock> E_mE: Well, I am sure the people in ubuntu-effects will know more about xgl than the people here..
<aguitel> how open dwg files?
<ScorpKing> aguitel: with a CAD program
<E_mE> MilhousePunkRock: it rediverts to compiz-fusion
<aguitel> ScorpKing: and for ubuntu what ?
<ScorpKing> aguitel: search in google for linux cad programs
<timri> MilhousePunkRock: Two different broadcast addresses???
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, /etc/network/interfaces output after I took down ra0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42828/
<MilhousePunkRock> timri: Huh? There's probably only one broadcast address on the average SoHo network
<timri> MilhousePunkRock: Yeah, but not in his ifconfig output :)
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Do you have static adresses at all? You probably connected via that retarded network-manager before, it does not write to the interfaces, thus nothing about ra0 in there
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, yes I have static IP
<frojnd> if ur willing u can guide me through command line
<MilhousePunkRock> timri: You are right...
<frojnd> I have my own IP, gateway and subnet and dns..
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Try adjusting the IP and broadcast according to what ra0 used to connect... Check your ifconfig paste, it's different IP ranges and a different broadcast
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Which one is right?
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, I'm not sure what u mean:           inet addr:192.168.2.17  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 this ?
<I-love-debian> hello
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Yes, your ra0 is on 192.168.0.something, that's a different network
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, this one isn't right
<I-love-debian> I have installed kubuntu on an ntfs partition, how to make it a real install?
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, 192.168.0 something was for wifi
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, My IP: 192.168.2.17, gateway: 192.168.2.8
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: You have two seperate networks? For me, it's the same network for both wired and wifi machines
<timri> frojnd: Your subnetting is a bit ehhh... weird you are using 2 class C networks
<frojnd> anyway, now I only need wired network on this computer
<frojnd> so I can set everything from ground up
<frojnd> just don't know hoe
<frojnd> how*
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: But is it a different network?
<timri> so change the wired subnet to match that of the wireless one
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, I still don't understatnd what u mea, 192.168.0something came form wifi somehow..
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: But isnt it the same network you are trying to connect to? Do you have two routers?
<frojnd> now
<frojnd> I  have one router
<MilhousePunkRock> Since I don't think so, just do what timri said
<timri> MilhousePunkRock: That is always a good idea :)
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: did you install on ntfs or a resized ntfs partition?
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, only the UTP cable that is in my room seperates since I put in switch for multiple comps..
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Then you have one network, and the settings for eth0 will have to match those for ra0, except the IP
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: That does not make it a different subnet, I have a switch too since my router only has four ports
<frojnd> aha
<I-love-debian> On an regualr NTFS partition!
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, where do I set this settings ?
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Either edit the /etc/network/interfaces with root privileges
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Or read the ifconfig man page how to pass it through from the cli ;)
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, I would reather hear help from u since u know how to fix it
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: wow. lol. you just want to convert the current install to ext3 right? i dont know of any converters.
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: You could even use the manual setting that network-manager offers
<I-love-debian> yes
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, I think my network-manager doesn't work right
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: can't you reinstall?
<W8TAH|Class> im planning to try building KVIRC from source -- i'll install build-essential -- is there anything else that anyone knows of right off the bat i should be installing to smooth the path?
<I-love-debian> Yes, but i don't have a bios password, or any easy way to boot
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42828/ what exactly do i have to change here
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: I would say, that's not only your network manager, but network-manager in general, but that's just my humble opinion
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, network-manager yes
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Replace the .2. in address and gateway with .0. and you should be good to go
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, But this adress is correct :S
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, for this network
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, I use it on my laptop right now
<timri> frojnd: Is your router on that network?
<frojnd> timri, yes
<frojnd> those settings are correct, that's why is bugging me all this
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to do a "apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic" and I get a lot of 404 errors, installing a package from the same archive works fine though, any ideas anyone?
<timri> frojnd: Then why does your ifconfig tell something different? Remember: 192.168.0.* is not 192.168.2.* !!
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: If you are using the same address, that's the reason! IPs are supposed to be unique
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: i think you will have to reinstall as there doesn't seem to be a converter for that.
<frojnd> timri, MilhousePunkRock  so something mess this up, couse in network-manager are the same settings as in /etc/network/interfaces
<timri> frojnd: Other point: Dont forget to reserve on your router a small range of static IP address (because you are obviously using them for the wired network)
<I-love-debian> ok, how? No cd no usb missing bios pwd, and I have windows admin acces
<frojnd> timri, it's the small range
<pabligeno> hola
<pabligeno> como estan
<timri> frojnd: ?
<pabligeno> how to install beryl in my hp 530?
<frojnd> timri, this isn't the q. The Q is why do I  have to different IPs and how to correct this
<MilhousePunkRock> pabligeno: #ubuntu-effects
<timri> frojnd: To correct it: change the .2. in .0. or viceversa (cant remember)
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Every IP can only be used once, if you ar already using it on your laptop, just add 1 to it and try again
<MilhousePunkRock> timri: If he insists that is not his problem... ;)
<timri> MilhousePunkRock: >)
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, timri how can I explain 192.168.2.X is range.....
<frojnd> it has to be 2 three...
<frojnd> there
<pabligeno> how is a spanish channel?
<MilhousePunkRock> !es | pabligeno
<ubotu> pabligeno: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<timri> frojnd: Sorry but 192.168.2.* is a completely different network from 192.168.0.*
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Are you in the IP range that is specified on your router?
<frojnd> timri, I KNOW and I DON'T wanna 192.168.0.* :)
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, yes, IPs has tobe from 1-20
<timri> frojnd: :) so change the .0. in .2.
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: And is it unused?
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, yes..
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, noone uses this IP
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: And did you check ALL cables? since you said you use a switch...
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, yes
<timri> frojnd: sudo sensible-editor /etc/network/interfaces
<timri> frojnd: Of course noone uses that IP, because IT IS ON ANOTHER NETWORK :)
 * timri bashes head on table
 * ScorpKing pass timri some aspirin..
<timri> ScorpKing: Better give it to the table
<garthis> hi there
<frojnd> timri, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42830/
<frojnd> timri, OK do u wan't to see settings from the computer that I'm on and is connected..
<timri> frojnd: Ok, but just wait 2 minutes (bathroombreak)
<garthis> i upgraded to gutsy, but i did not complete without problems. installing tool crashed several times and i am not sure it upgraded correctly
<frojnd> timri, ok
<frojnd> timri, just don't give up on me :P
<garthis> so, how do i know everything's ok?
<I-love-debian> I wan't to install debian, how do I make an ext3 partition without bios and cd boot
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: YOU ARE TRYING TO CONNECT WITH THE SAME IP TWICE
<MilhousePunkRock> pardon my shouting...
<timri> frojnd: Iam baaaaack!
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: The computer you are on has the .17, the other one needs a different one
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: do you use *ubuntu?
<I-love-debian> kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> timri: He is infact trying to re-use an already taken IP
<timri> frojnd: Everything would be easier if you used a dynamic IP
<timri> frojnd: Would you be OK with that?
<MilhousePunkRock> timri: No way, static IP for the win... KISS principle
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: sudo cfdisk /dev/hd?
<fkm> Is someone here using KMail with the "Enterprise Headers"?
<I-love-debian> Fatal error cannot open disk drive
<timri> frojnd: ?
<jpatrick> fkm: yeah, it's in the lastest kubuntu
<timri> MilhousePunkRock: If we use dhcp we get rid of the two networks discussion
<timri> frojnd: You still there?
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: replace hd? with your disk and make sure it's not mounted
<eagles0513875> im back
<eagles0513875> and rather pissed off atm and jealous
<fkm> jpatrick, Yepp. Do you also have the attachements not displayed completely? Here on my PC and on my laptop they are only displayed about half the width.
<jpatrick> mine are fine
<frojnd> timri, sorry
 * timri cant use private messages (not registered)
<frojnd> timri, Im still here
<eagles0513875> !register |timri
<fkm> jpatrick, Ok, thank you. That's enough motivation to try to fix it on my own :D
<eagles0513875> !register
<jpatrick> fkm: fixes are welcome :)
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: Just change the IP to something other than .17 and you are fine
<eagles0513875> who broked the bot
<I-love-debian> It isn't mounted
<ubotu> timri: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, how can I restart network
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: what is the disk called? /dev/<what?>
<I-love-debian> Donno
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: just up and down the interface... there is a more elegant, which I do not know from the top of my head
<I-love-debian> hda0?
<I-love-debian> hda0 or hda1 or hda3
<fkm> jpatrick, First I have to find one :) But if you'd said that you got the same problem I'd rather post a bug-report than check what I've done wrong on my installations :)
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: no. run ls /dev/ | grep hd
<garthis> anyone else had eny problems with gutsy?
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, well this doesn't work... MilhousePunkRock where are saved dns adresses?
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, maybe dnss are wrong..
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: So that would be "sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<I-love-debian> ls /dev/ | grep hd no output
<MilhousePunkRock> frojnd: That's in /etc/resolv.conf
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: run ls /dev/ | grep sd ?
<ScorpKing> frojnd: do you have some kind of dailup for internet on that box?
<frojnd> MilhousePunkRock, dns are OK I've changed IP and restart network but still unable to connect
<I-love-debian> ptysd, ttysd, sda, sda1, sda2
<frojnd> ScorpKing, nop
<ScorpKing> ok nvm then
<timri> frojnd: Repaste ifconfig output please
<I-love-debian> taking to me?
<eagles0513875> I-love-debian: if its in red he is talkign to u
<I-love-debian> ok
<eagles0513875> frojnd: have u tried a reboot
<frojnd> eagles0513875,  NO
<eagles0513875> frojnd: try that it suprises me what it fixes
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: soz. i'm doing too many things at the same time. i only see sda* (one disk)
<timri> eagles0513875: And then we would have learned nothing
<I-love-debian> I had 5
<eagles0513875> tim
<timri> eagles0513875: eagles
<eagles0513875> timri: yes
<frojnd> timr
<I-love-debian> so sda* is my hd? how to partition?
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: how many hard drives do you have in that vox?
<ScorpKing> box*
<eagles0513875> timri: what r the odds that its more than just the ip address being the issue
<fkm> Well, well... can't open the attachements aswell. Maybe I'll post a bugreport anyway :)
<timri> frojnd: Still waiting for that ifconfig output
<I-love-debian> 1
<frojnd> timri: http://pastebin.com/m1bb96cd
<timri> eagles0513875: Nah, he uses two different internal networks with one router
<frojnd> timri, sorry I have to use usb flash and plug in and plug out ..
<tim_> hay is eagals here
<I-love-debian> I have only one harddrive
<nite613__> Having trouble with NetworkManager, it basicaly functions as expected, but never seems to want to automatically connect to my wireless
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: backup the stuff you want to keep to a cd/dvd or whatever and boot from a cd and reinstall
<nite613__> On boot, and after every resume I need to manually pick it from the list even though it is listed as Trusted
<ScorpKing> nite613__: use wifi-radar
<I-love-debian> Cannot boot from cd
<eagles0513875> tim_: goign to grab dinner ill be back
<I-love-debian> bios is locked
<frojnd> eagles0513875, ur right
<frojnd> eagles0513875, reboot saves ALOT :D
<tim_> hay eagles my wireless dosnt work hehehe and i used the resrticed drivers thingy
<eagles0513875> frojnd: it worked
<timri> frojnd: That ifconfig tells me your wireless is off.
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: you have a floppy/stiffy driev in there?
<ScorpKing> drive*
<frojnd> timri, thanx for your concer
<frojnd> n
<eagles0513875> tim_: then u might need to do it the way u used to :(
<I-love-debian> no floppy, got now idea what a stiffy is
<eagles0513875> tim_: what model is ur broadcom
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: what devices can you boot from?
<tim_> broadcom 4318
<timri> frojnd: Turn it back on please, than repaste ifconfig output
<I-love-debian> harddrive
<frojnd> timri, u wan't me to turn on wifi?
<I-love-debian> and anything i can make the windows bootloader boot
<nite613__> ScorpKing: I would really like NetworkManager's functionality of automatically jumping to the wired network if available
<eagles0513875> tim_: can i grab something to eat and then i have a link for a reversed engineered driver that might work for ya if not u might need to do it the way u used to do it
<nite613__> Would prefer help with NM than suggestions not to use it. It's teh edfault tool ffs
<tim_> ok cooll thanks
<timri> frojnd: Bring up the ra0 interface on the not-working computer, that will suffice for now
<ahmed> hi
<eagles0513875> tim_: i also need to finish this upgrade lol ill let u know when im back
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: can you make it boot from the cd or maybe a disk image?
<frojnd> timri, but ir works now... I rebooted and it works..
<I-love-debian> Not unless you tell me how to
<timri> frojnd: It does? Cool, so we are ready here?
<||arifaX> hi @all
<frojnd> timri, ready :)
<frojnd> timri,  thanx for your help
<timri> frojnd: You're welcome (my table hates you though :) )
<frojnd> timri, lol
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: there is a bootloader floppy image on the kubuntu cd in iso/install/sbm.bin . maybe you can boot from it in grub and select the cdrom to boot from.
<I-love-debian> i can load grub
<I-love-debian> but to get anyfuther than kubunut from an ntfs partiton is difficult
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: i see. let me see if i can find something for the grub config to boot a disk image..
<I-love-debian> but i want it to partition
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: you cannot do it if the disk is mounted. you have to boot from a cd to be safe.
<tim_> does any one knwo why my wireless card stop at 57%
<Dr_Willis> tim_ thats just a little vague
<I-love-debian> I don't care about data, if everything goes to hell i'will just never use widnows again
<tim_> ok my wireless card stops at ip configuration which happens to be 57% connection
<Dr_Willis> it dosent fully get configured you mean. :)
<tim_> yea
<Dr_Willis> Interesting...   try setting a Static ip for it?
<ScorpKing> tim_: click on the wireless connection a few times.
<tim_> its on its workign it can see wireless netyworks but dosnt get configured
<Dr_Willis> Ive basicially given up on wireless for now. :()
<ScorpKing> tim_: do you have some kind of security on those networks?
<tim_> lol fun to know
<ScorpKing> tim_: if you have that could be the problem.
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: found it i think - http://anti.teamidiot.de/nusse/2007/04/booting_floppy_images_using_gr/
<Malix> Hi all.
<I-love-debian> I don't have a floppy drive!
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: i know.
<Malix> I'm losing my mind here, _how_ does one play dvd's in kubuntu 7.10 (amd64). Been googling a while and haven't found anything worthwhile
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: i'm working on it. just gimme a sec..
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: go here - http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/boot/syslinux/ - and download syslinux-3.52.zip
<I-love-debian> do i need windows for it?
<ScorpKing> no
<ScorpKing> it won't work in windows.
<I-love-debian> ok
 * ScorpKing will be back in a sec.. munching..
<frojnd> Does anyone here use ati card. I specificly use mobility x1400 and if he or she managed to install driver. And where were the howtos posted
 * ScorpKing is back..
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: did you download it?
<I-love-debian> yes
<ScorpKing> extract ir somewhere
<ScorpKing> it*
<||arifaX> frojnd: i got ati radeon x1200 in my notebook
<I-love-debian> so what now?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, how did u install it ? do u have how to ?
<||arifaX> frojnd: I have one in my personal blog
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: open konsole and go to the directory where you extracted it to
<frojnd> ||arifaX, link?
<I-love-debian> done
<ScorpKing> go to the memdisk directory there
<||arifaX> frojnd: its german but should not matter . one moment
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: cd to the memdisk directory there
<||arifaX> frojnd: follow the invitation
<I-love-debian> done
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: sudo cp memdisk /boot/
<I-love-debian> what did that do? no output!
<ScorpKing> copy
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: do you have a kubuntu cd? put it in the drive.
<methods[laptop]> hey why is adept_updator telling me there is a new version if i just installed the latest from cd lol!!! ???
<I-love-debian> no, it had scratches, and showed 500 error messages at boot
<I-love-debian> have a debian cd with kde, would it work?
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: i don't know. is there a way i can send you the floppy image? do you use konversation?
<I-love-debian> konversation?
<ScorpKing> for irc
<I-love-debian> yes
<ScorpKing> can i send you the file?
<I-love-debian> sure
<ScorpKing> ok one sec. let me get it.
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: look in the DCC Satus tab
<I-love-debian> I don't have a floppy drive, do i need one?
<ScorpKing> no
<ScorpKing> this is why we do this. coz you have no floppy
<I-love-debian> it said failure
<ScorpKing> :(
<I-love-debian> kan I configure grub to boot a debian cd?
<ScorpKing> why does konversation never want to let me send or receive files?
<I-love-debian> firewall? isp? work? school?
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: that is what we're doing now.
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Anyone else having problems with GDebi?
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: do you see my pm?
<I-love-debian> I have, where can i get it?
<I-love-debian> yes, but i cant write
<eagles0513875> tim_: back
<ScorpKing> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ScorpKing> heh
<eagles0513875> tim_: u there
<eagles0513875> tim_: time to reboot
<I-love-debian> ok I give up
<Roey> I-love-debian:  wow, great nick :)
<Roey> I-love-debian:  emblazoned on your nick no less
<I-love-debian> yeah
<Roey> heheehe
<Roey> :)
<Roey> cool
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: don't give up yet.
<I-love-debian> can you remotley fix it?
<ScorpKing> yes
<I-love-debian> how?
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: register your nick
<I-love-debian> command?
<ScorpKing> someone? plz..
<I-love-debian> how do i register? want only the command
<eagles0513875> tim_: im back
<contrast83> I'm getting this when I try to run GDebi - http://pastebin.com/d183a618 . Any ideas? I already tried reinstalling python-kde3 (the package that contains kparts.so), no luck.
<ScorpKing> I-love-debian: /msg nickserv REGISTER <password>
<mushroom_> anyone feeling the pain of fglrx right now?
<I-love-debian>  /msg nickserv REGISTER 4545
<I-love-debian> doh
<contrast83> heh
<ScorpKing> hehe
<mushroom_> fired
<||arifaX> ScorpKing: oh oh
<ScorpKing> lol
<||arifaX> I-love-debian: you should change it now :)
<ironadmin> hola
<frb-work> hidey ho
<frb-work> I have gutsy on my T60p, but when I suspend to ram, it shuts down X, and goes to the console with a single blinking underbar at the top left corner
<eagles0513875> where do i change some kernel setting where is that file located
<frb-work> it never really suspends, and won't wake up
<ScorpKing> frb-work: same here
<I-love-debian> change what?
<ScorpKing> your password
<||arifaX> frb-work: I think you have to do some module unloading during suspend and loading after waking up. would be an experiment I think but I think google could help
<dergringo> frb-work: Maybe this is helpful: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_Feisty_Fawn_on_a_ThinkPad_T60p
<dergringo> frb-work: "Step 8) Now, the wireless card works at top speed and reliably, and the wireless hotkey and the wireless light work, and suspend to RAM does not mess things up."
<frb-work> bleh, ndiswrapper
<eagles0513875> frb-work: lol tell me bout it
<eagles0513875> frb-work: i used to have to use it but now more now that im on gutsy
<RCG1984> hello all, I'm receiving this error while trying to download/install bcomipler-0.8: checking for BZip2 in default path... not found, configure: error: Please reinstall the BZip2 distribution, and and ERROR: `/tmp/pear/download/bcompiler-0.8/configure' failed.
<dergringo> I habe a T61 and most of the acpi stuff ist not running :(
<dergringo> have
<RCG1984> I know I have BZip2 installed and apparently the install is looking in a directory where it wasn't installed to.  Is it possible to set a flag to tell the install where to find BZip2?
<||arifaX> frb-work: I am glad that ndiswrapper exists - Thanks for it to all who are involved!
<RCG1984> crap wrong channel
<dergringo> RCG1984: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bzip2
<timri> RCG1984: install the libbz2-dev library (apt-get install libbz2-dev) and try installing bcompiler from PECL again.
<timri> RCG1984: from: http://php.net/bcompiler
<eagles0513875> ||arifaX: what i dont get is why in kubuntu its split into 3 pkgs
<Doctor_Nick> >:0
<eagles0513875> Doctor_Nick: ?
<timri> dergringo: reinstalling wont work, he needs the dev package
<frb-work> it is sad that my card is "supported" in linux, but ndiswrapper is better
<eagles0513875> frb-work: no its not its a god send
<eagles0513875> frb-work: what card do u have
<dergringo> timri: I don't know what he is doing I just told him how to reinstall the package. Sorry.
<frb-work> intel 3945A
<pabligeno> what is the channel
<pabligeno> for compiz
<timri> dergringo: He typed in the wrong channel, should be #php I guess :) Funny thing is: he got an answer here right away.
<pabligeno> and graphics
<pabligeno> ?
<frb-work> #ubuntu-effects
<eagles0513875> frb-work: if its supported thank god u dont have to go through the head ache that i did with my wifi but now i dont any more
<pabligeno> thanks
<eagles0513875> i have an ati radeon xpress 200m and im glad i dont have to black list or mess around wiht the xorg.conf any more
<eagles0513875> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<methods[laptop]> ! source o matic ?
<RCG1984> timri: It always seems as if I need the -dev packages with every programing package.  I always forget to install them ;-) thanks for the help
<||arifaX> eagles0513875: ndiswrapper-common and the utils - this are 2 packages
<eagles0513875> there is a 3rd one that i used in edgy i think it was or feisty
<timri> RCG1984: You're welcome (you wouldnt believe the amount of -dev packages on my system)
<methods[laptop]> do all the ubuntu's use the same sources ?
<||arifaX> eagles0513875: better you have packages instead of manually doing everything.
<eagles0513875> true
<eagles0513875> methods[laptop]: i dont see why they wouldnt
<methods[laptop]> me either! :]
<frb-work> oops, intel 3945ABG
<timri> methods[laptop]: They all use *.ubuntu.com AFAIK
<frb-work> I'm currently in windows on the laptop because it works :)
<methods[laptop]> how do i know which version of ubuntu i have installed ?
<eagles0513875> frb-work: well i have a broadcom that was more of a headache
<frb-work> eagles0513875: I've done that
<eagles0513875> frb-work: urs doesnt work out of the box in gutsy
<eagles0513875> methods[laptop]: what version of kde r u running
<frb-work> I used a bcm4306 on x64 linux with ndiswrapper
<eagles0513875> frb-work: dude i have that same card and its supported by gutsy to where u dont need that any more
<frb-work> well, it wasn't supported when I used it :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> when it wasnt supported i had a pcmcia card that i used
<methods[laptop]> how do i find out ?
<timri> methods[laptop]: look in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<eagles0513875> click on help then about kde
<eagles0513875> methods[laptop]: or what timri said
<methods[laptop]> 4.3.5.8 ?
<eagles0513875> that doesnt help cuz ur beta testing kde4
<timri> methods[laptop]: that is gutsy
<methods[laptop]> cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]
<eagles0513875> 3.5.8 is gutsy for sure but doesnt that mean hes trying out kde4
<methods[laptop]> thats the dam newest right ?
<eagles0513875> 3.5.8 and gutsy is
<timri> methods[laptop]: the latest stable, yes
<eagles0513875> methods[laptop]: u testing kde4
<methods[laptop]> so why would adept_updator tell me there is a new version ?
<methods[laptop]> i just installed !
<eagles0513875> after i finish downloading this game i need to reboot so i my open gl is enabled
<eagles0513875> methods[laptop]:
<eagles0513875> methods[laptop]: u probably have some pkgs that rnt update
<eagles0513875> d
<SMP_ca> Iradigalesc!
<Iradigalesc> SMP_ca: Hello
<timri> eagles0513875: ctrl-alt-backspace not enough?
<methods[laptop]> i dont think thats it ....
<timri> methods[laptop]: its a known bug if I recall correctly
<SMP_ca> Iradigalesc: simplement, des que em vaig actualitzar al gutsy que el driver "ati" no em va bé, fins aleshores m'havia anat de conya.
<methods[laptop]> oh lol
<timri> !fr
<methods[laptop]> so whats up with compiz-kde ?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<methods[laptop]> does it make the pager work ?
<SMP_ca> Iradigalesc: ara m'he hagut de posar el "vesa" perquè si em poso l'ati es veuen quatre pantalles a la meva pantalla xD
<SMP_ca> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<dergringo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<dergringo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Iradigalesc> SMP_ca: Yes... you should speak english here...
<timri> SMP_ca: Just curious: what language is that?
<Iradigalesc> timri: Catalan
<SMP_ca> Catalan (ca) xD
<dergringo> :D
<dergringo> so
<dergringo> :)
<dergringo> !ca
<ubotu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<dergringo> -.-
<timri> Ah, ok, I should know it always looks (and sounds) a bit Portugues to me :)
<SMP_ca> but, can I explain my problem un english?
<timri> dergringo: Other side of the world!
<dergringo> :P
<timri> SMP_ca: Please do
<SMP_ca> Since I upgraded to Gutsy I have not been able to use "ati" driver, I have to use "vesa" as with ati I see four small screeens in my screen :-D
<eagles0513875> dergringo: u know catalan is a form of spanish
<Iradigalesc> SMP_ca said that he need to configure his graphic card to use the vesa driver because if he uses Ati driver (his default driver, I suppouse), he saw 4 screens; Maybe that because of compiz
<timri> eagles0513875: You REALLY do not want to go in that hornets nest, trust me
<eagles0513875> SMP_ca: what card do u have i have mine which is a radeon xpress 200m found by the restricted drivers gui and i go in and check  its ati
<eagles0513875> timri: lol is it that bad
<SMP_ca> no, I do not use compiz...
<dergringo> timri: To be honest. I'm just reading at wikipedia bout catalan :D
<eagles0513875> dergringo: lol
<Ginnungagap> good evening
<SMP_ca> radeon 9250
<W8TAH> is there an op about?
<eagles0513875> dont they usually say the older the card the easier it is to config
<timri> dergringo: http://xkcd.com/333/
<eagles0513875> W8TAH: y do u need an op
<SMP_ca> Catalan is not Spanish, it is a different language
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in hardy
<W8TAH> id like to speak in private to one to advise them of a potential problem
<eagles0513875> SMP_ca: isnt it a spanish dialect
<eagles0513875> W8TAH: im no help
<eagles0513875> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<W8TAH> thank you
<eagles0513875> W8TAH: there u go thats the list of ops
<PriceChild> eagles0513875, ?
<PriceChild> grrrrrr
<eagles0513875> w
<eagles0513875> PriceChild: w8tah wants to chat 1v1 on a potential problem
<methods[laptop]> is there an nx package ?
<timri> SMP_ca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43788
<SMP_ca> no, in Barcelona you can see a lot of Catalan-Spanish bylingual signalling
<dergringo> timri: lol!
<eagles0513875> oh
<W8TAH> PriceChild: may i PM you?
<timri> SMP_ca: suggest changing the agpmode. I have no clue how, though
<methods[laptop]> nx viewer ?
<I-love-debian> here?
<PriceChild> eagles0513875, please do not use that factoid as it pings all operators.
<SMP_ca> I-love-debian?
<PriceChild> W8TAH, of course
<eagles0513875> PriceChild: sry didnt know that
<PriceChild> eagles0513875, W8TAH in future, please use /msg chanserv access #channel list
<Ginnungagap> I have recived an "Asus MyCinema-P7131" today, but I am unable to make it work. I made shure, that saa7134 and saa7134-alsa are loaded and I am able to find some channels in KDETV, but I cannot make it show video nor can I make it output the audio.
<I-love-debian> yes
<timri> SMP_ca: Have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43788 ?
<galathalion> anyone know where to get compizplugins for KDe?
<dergringo> timri: well it is a mix-up of french, spanish and portugese. I should be ashame because I live in Switzerland :/
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in hardy
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz | galathalion
<ubotu> galathalion: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Ginnungagap> I hope someone of you knows what to to. I would be very glad about some help
<SMP_ca> timri: no, thanks, it may be related
<timri> dergringo: Which uses a mixup of german italian and french amongst other things (didnt have to look that up)
<timri> SMP_ca: They talk about the agpmode, but I have no clue how to change that
<eagles0513875> PriceChild: ok sry about that
<PriceChild> eagles0513875, well now you know :) Have fun.
<dergringo> timri: what is using a mixup of german italan and french?
<eagles0513875> PriceChild: thanks
<methods[laptop]> anyone ?
<eagles0513875> methods[laptop]: ?
<Ginnungagap> can't anyone of you help me?
<timri> dergringo: The swiss (well, not really a mixup)
<methods[laptop]> nx viewer ?
<eagles0513875> !ask |ginungagap
<ubotu> ginungagap: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SMP_ca> well, I'm going to try
<eagles0513875> methods[laptop]: im no help
<dergringo> timri: If you mean Switzerland. It is no mixup. We just got four official languages. Someone should wipe them off and make english the official one :D
<timri> dergringo: Which reminds me: today is sga-bsg day on rtlII
<dergringo> I don't like scifi :)
<Ginnungagap> I like to know what to do to make a "Asus MyCinema-P7134" analog TV-Card (Phillips tuner) work on Kubuntu 7.10. So what can/must I do?
<Ginnungagap> I hope my English is not too bad. I am not a native speaker as you may have discovered.
<pabligeno> mmmmm
<pabligeno> what is the channel for compiz?
<timri> Ginnungagap: I think it is supported by v4l
<sub[t]rnl> #compiz-fusion
<timri> brb
<Ginnungagap> I made sure that saa7134 and saa7134-alsa are loaded. But although it found my channels KDETV neighter outputs video nor audio.
<Ginnungagap> So something went wrong, I think, if the divice is sopported
<Ginnungagap> supported, sry
<garthis> how do i get rid of dolphin?
<methods[laptop]> how do i start up kde-compiz ?
<timri> garthis: aptitude purgre dolphin
<timri> garthis: aptitude purge dolphin
<sub[t]rnl> methods[laptop]: alt+f2 and type compiz --replace , or put it in the kde Autostart directory
<garthis> got it
<timri> garthis: Was one of the first things I removed after installing Gutsy
<timri> Ginnungagap: adduser tv audio
<timri> Ginnungagap: See: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Saa7134-alsa
<garthis> timri: right, perhaps you know how to gert old seacrh tool back too? =)
<Ginnungagap> imri:do you mean I am not member of these groups?
<garthis> timri: right, perhaps you know how to get old search tool back too? =)
<timri> garthis: it is called kfind
<timri> garthis: And, strangely, it is something although installed, I had to add to the kmenu manually
<Ginnungagap> thnks, I'll read it now, but that'll take some time, because it's English and I am not perfect in understandig it. But thanks!
<timri> garthis: to remove the new find stuff: aptitude purge strigi-daemon
<timri> Ginnungagap: You're welcome
<pabligeno> what is kubuntu  in spanish??
<timri> garthis: and remove ~/.strigim (that is the cache)
<timri> pabligeno: You mean the irc channel?
<timri> garthis: ~/.strigi I mean
<jpatrick> pabligeno: kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !es | pabligeno
<ubotu> pabligeno: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pabligeno> thanks jpatrick
<xavier_> hey there -bonsoir a tous
<Minnozz> Hi, my internet is _very_ slow at the moment, how can I see what's causing that?
<timri> brb
<xavier_> nice bug here - when i use the "turn off " button my Pc shut down wait 1min and wake up himself !!!
<sub[t]rnl> Minnozz: Check if you are dropping any packets with ifconfig
<garthis> timri: this wants to remove all kinds of stuff for about 100 MB. is this ok?
<xavier_> if i turn it off with a Konsole it worx properly.... any idea?
<methods[laptop]> hm so the compiz-kde package doesn't make paging work ?
<Minnozz> sub[t]rnl: dropped:0
<sub[t]rnl> Minnozz: Wireless or cable?
<Minnozz> sub[t]rnl: cable (wireless drove me mad)
<sub[t]rnl> Minnozz: If your not getting any packets dropped on your end, you might want to run a speed test online.  If things still appear slower than usual, it could be the modem signal strength, or modem "flaps"
<timri> garthis: whoa? what does? the aptitude step ?
<methods[laptop]> looks like compiz still only works well witih gnome ?
<sub[t]rnl> call your provider and ask them how many flaps your modem is receiving
<sub[t]rnl> methods[laptop]: compiz works well with kde too
<methods[laptop]> the pager is still messed up
<sub[t]rnl> i don't use it
<timri> garthis: hello?
<garthis> timri: false alarm! :D they were just some scraps of compiz which i removed previously
<timri> garthis: ah, ok
<timri> sub[t]rnl: I just learned something new from you (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Route_flapping)
<xavier_>  nice bug here - when i use the "turn off " button my Pc shut down wait 1min and wake up himself !!!however when i use the Konsloe it worx fine ....... :o
<timri> xavier_: Ran into that one on dapper, I never got it to work correctly
<blendtux> maybe you can do something about the background is not right it looks if its hanging to one site
<blendtux> and do a high render, if you have a fast computer
<xavier_> im using 7.10
<methods[laptop]> yea man the pager is messed up and when compiz starts at kde start systray icons still end up floating around
<garthis> timri: one more question i forgot to ask.. after i remove dolphin, what do i do next?
<timri> xavier_: I doubt I could help you on this one. What motherboard?
<xavier_> i dunno whats the command?
<Minnozz> sub[t]rnl: I did the speedtest, 8 times slower than normal
<timri> garthis: Rejoice of course. On a more serious note: I use konqueror with a filemanager profile.
<sub[t]rnl> Minnozz: I would call your provider asap.
<timri> xavier_: there's no command for that ?)
<sub[t]rnl> see if theres anything going on
<timo> does anybody know of a programme that will tell me what hardware I have on my computer. Its really old and I don't remember what I have in it
<Minnozz> sub[t]rnl: it's 8:30pm here so I can't call them now
<timri> timo: lspci
<Minnozz> sub[t]rnl: but it's happening a lot the last time
<xavier_> timri: kk i gonna check it
<methods> sub[t]rnl: hey yea... so thye never fixed the pager issue ?
<sub[t]rnl> methods: as in, it starts up with a different number of pagers?
<timo> timri: I need to know my ram and processor specs too
<xavier_> timri: MSI 865PE Neo2 -P
<sub[t]rnl> methods: I know the pager issues have been addressed on launchpad, havn't been tracking it to see if its been resolved yet though
<methods> sub[t]rnl:  no i mean compiz never worked with the kde pager.... right now its showing me 12 desktops and clicking them does nothing...
<timri> timo: kinfocenter
<sub[t]rnl> methods: heh, that sounds like you don't have compiz setup properly
<sub[t]rnl> methods: #compiz-fusion will answer you
<timri> xavier_: one moment please
<methods> sub[t]rnl:  what do you mean setup.... i thought compiz-kde and kubuntu had it handeled ?
<xavier_> timri: no problem mon!
<garthis> timri: thank you, for your help =)
<timri> garthis: You're welcome
<blendtux> wich package do i have to install to run a webserver with php
<sub[t]rnl> methods: they do have it handled, but we can't stop user error
<timo> timri: what I want to know is the speed of my ram (Mhz)
<methods> sub[t]rnl:  what erorr? i opened up adept and installed compiz-fusion
<sub[t]rnl> methods: look in ccsm, show me your horizontal Virtual Size, Vertical Virtual size, and Number of Desktops
<methods> ccsm ?
<Ginnungagap> timri: there is no group named tv in my system. And I am alreday member of the group audio
<sub[t]rnl> it'll be under General Options, in compizconfig-settings-manager
<timri> xavier_: Sorry, but as I feared I found absolutely nothing on your problem.
<xavier_> uh bad news - nobody have a clue bout that
<dpoole> hi everyone
<timri> xavier_: If you find out: let me know (I have a similar problem on a Asus board, tried fiddling with the BIOS, everything, to no avail) good luck
<dpoole> so is 7.04 ubuntu really worth it?
<timri> dpoole: 7.10?
<xavier_> timri: thx for your help anyway
<dpoole> yea
<timri> Ginnungagap: have you tried mplayer with the tv:/ urls ?
<dpoole> i have 6.10 and downloading 7 now
<timri> dpoole: Personally I like the new fontsettings a LOT
<Ginnungagap> timri:not yet. I have no mplayer installt. I'll install it and try
<xavier_> timri: kk gimme your mail and i ll keep you aware of that
<dpoole> i had mandriva and i like ubuntu alot more
<timri> xavier_: No need to mail me I will find It out, but thanks :)
<timri> dpoole: what are the best/worst points for you?
<dpoole> between mandriva and ubuntu u mean?
<garthis> somebody say something about fonts?
<timri> dpoole: between mandrive and Kubuntu
<timri> garthis: Yeah, I said I liked them in gutsy
<Ginnungagap> timri: I connot instasll mplayer. aptitude says, that the connection to the server hosting the repository fails.
<dpoole> i would say kubuntu is much better
<dpoole> pretty much say layout but just better stability
<timri> Ginnungagap: :( then you have to wait
<dpoole> one thing is that i'm looking for a good dvd player software alot of software doesn't play due to codec stuff
<garthis> why won't it allow mw to change some of the fonts?
<xavier_> dpoole: use VLC
<Ginnungagap> timri: thats, what I frear. So I'll stop my trys for today and thank you for your help. I hope that I'll have access to the server tomorrow.
<timri> dpoole: I compile mplayer myself, it plays everything I throw at it (including the broken quicktime movies from my camera that vlc refuses)
<timri> Ginnungagap: Good luck
<dpoole> im not good at compile i'm new to linx
<dpoole> linux
<xavier_> dpoole: are you french ?
<timri> dpoole: It was the first time for me on linux as well
<timri> dpoole: and after a lot of googling I finally got it right. It is really easy now (mplayer builds the package for you).
<frb-work> ok, so the ndiswrapper instructions were for a non-intel card
<eagles0513875> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<frb-work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307731 according to this, removing powernowd solves it
<frb-work> will my cpu still scale without the daemon?
<eagles0513875> i didnt think alot of games i would try would actually work after enablign open gl
<xavier_> anybody have the adresse of the Fr Kubuntu IRC???
<eagles0513875> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eagles0513875> there u go
<dpoole> hey timri is there any good software for mobile phones sometimes i like to connect with internet wth my phone
<timri> frb-work: hover your mouse over the green battery in your taskbar
<smooth> hey all
<flithm> hey does anyone know why adept doesn't have all the same packages as synaptic?
<eagles0513875> dpoole: i did read in linux format magazine that canonical is developing a mobile version of kubuntu
<timri> dpoole: I have no clue. I threw out the damn thing - drove me nuts :)
<smooth> i just loaded up kubutu gutsy and now i can't mount my ext3 partitions...
<frb-work> timri: I haven't booted back into ubuntu yet
<smooth> i get the error hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<smooth> any ideas?
<epimeth> ummmm... how do I quit compiz?
<genii> !info wammu
<ubotu> wammu: Phone manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (gutsy), package size 349 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<eagles0513875> smooth: easy fix right click on it and go into properties and then disable the option use as user or something along those lines
<dpoole> its the only reason why i have windows left on my computer because i use pdanet to connect when i'm on the road
<timri> frb-work: maybe a really stupid question, but: how are you on irc without computer
<smooth> hmm...cant find it eagles...
<eagles0513875> smooth: let me take a look at something brb
<smooth> k
<eagles0513875> smooth: u should find it under mount
<eagles0513875> smooth: click on properties then mount tab
<frb-work> timri: first, I have 3 computers on my desk at the ofice, second, this laptop also has Vista
<smooth> k
<timri> frb-work: ah, ok :)
<smooth> properties...in a right click of a partition?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, Has the beta4 of kde4 been release yet for kubuntu?
<frb-work> anyway, I'll go boot it back into linux, and see if killing powernowd helps
<smooth> cant find the use as user part eagles
<timri> dpoole: Is that pdanet on a treo (googled it, I have no idea what I just said, btw) ?
<smooth> you there eagles?
<timri> dpoole: hello ?
<smooth> hello...
<timri> dpoole: if so, you could try http://www.treoquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=856 and http://www.gurulabs.com/goodies/Using_Linux_and_Bluetooth_DUN_with_the_Treo650.php
<frb-screen> it didn't work :(
<timri> frb-screen: merde
<frb-screen> it's stuck with the flashing cursor again without a proper suspend
<timri> frb-screen: do you still have freq scaling?
<frb-screen> according to the battery thing, yes
<timri> frb-screen: ok
<smooth> hey
<frb-screen> I stopped powernowd, and set frequency to dynamic, it was 1GHz before I closed the lid
<frb-screen> Intel T2600 cpu
<smooth> still having issues with mounting my ext3's in kubuntu gutsy
<smooth> with a hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 error
<smooth> any ideas?
<smooth> anyone?
<timri> smooth: You tried the link I gave you before (launchpad) ?
<smooth> ?
<smooth> never saw the link sorry
<smooth> my bad
<smooth> could you send it again please
<timri> smooth: have to go now, I will try  to join again later (hopefully with the link)
<dpoole> thank u tmiri
<smooth> k
<timri> smooth: IIRC it had to do with removing unneeded udev rules
<frb-screen> what's the dpkg equiv of rpm -qf ?
<timri> frb-screen: good luck
<frb-screen> -qf says "What package owns this file?"
<smooth> ok
<ardchoille> frb-screen: dpkg -S ?
<frb-screen> thanks
<frb-screen> it's been years since I've used dpkg extensively :)
<ardchoille> frb-screen: Some things are easy to forget if you don't use them often :)
<mike_____> hello all
<mm_202> If anyone here is from MO, USA, join #missouri.   [this is not a spam msg]
<mike_____> i have a question.... how can i safely uninstall kubuntu so that i can boot windows
<mm_202> mike_____: if you still have Windows installed, LILO (or whatever boot loader you use) would present a selection menu for you to select the OS to boot to.
<frb-screen> if he kills linux, his grub menu will break
<frb-screen> mike_____: ask ##windows how to recover the windows bootloader
<mm_202> If you dont have Windows as an option, that means that you're Windows partition is gone.
<mm_202> frb-screen: good point.
<mike_____> yes but i want to uninstall linux.... and i'm afraid formating the linux partitions won't let me boot windows again
<mm_202> mike_____: why would you want to get rid of Linux??   Crazy talk.
<frb-screen> I could tell you, but it's a topic they know very well :)
<mike_____> i wanted linux to make it a media center
<mike_____> but it deosn't recognize my tv tuner
<mike_____> so i't useless
<mm_202> No
<mike_____> and i want to install windows media center
<mm_202> that means you just have to write your own drivers :)  Its not the linux community works :)
<mike_____> i have no idea how to write my own drivers
<mike_____> the thing is kubuntu doesn't recognize my tv tuner but open suse did
<mm_202> it was a joke, I doubt that 10% of the users in here do.
<mm_202> mike_____: Im sure that you can find a pkg for your tuner that would work in kubuntu
<ardchoille> mike_____: Just because kubuntu doesn't recognise your tv tuner doesn't mean other Linux distro won't too
<mike_____> yeah i know
<mike_____> i didn't like opensuse so i tried kubuntu
<mike_____> and it's cooler
<ardchoille> mike_____: Try knopmyth
<mike_____> i tried mythbuntu
<mike_____> but nothing
<mike_____> knopmyth
<mike_____> ?
<ardchoille> mike_____:  /home/ianmac/.kde/share/config/khotkeysrc
<ardchoille> heh.. oops :)
<ardchoille> mike_____:  http://mysettopbox.tv/
<ardchoille> mike_____: When some piece isn't recognised by a certain distro try another distro, there's tons of distros and they're all different
<mike_____> i'm new to linux so i don't know what to try
<mike_____> i tried the most popular ones
<ardchoille> mike_____:  http://distrowatch.com
<ardchoille> Nice long list of distros in the drop-down box there
<mike_____> yeah but it's not at all pleasent downloading, burning installing operating systems
<mike_____> it gets really boring
<frb-screen> welcome to linux
<ardchoille> mike_____: What make/model is your tuner?
<Minnozz> when I ping google.com (or any other site) the reaction time is 999 or 1000 ms. How can it be so hight?
<Minnozz> *high
<mike_____> leadtek winfast 2000 xp global
<ardchoille> mike_____: Nothing worthwhile comes easy
<ardchoille> mike_____: Here's some links to try:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22leadtek+winfast+2000+xp%22%2Blinux&btnG=Google+Search
<ardchoille> mike_____:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaLeadtek
<ardchoille> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport   <-- very nice resource
<cyboreal_> Minnozz, what happens when you `traceroute google.com`? Does it hang anywhere?
<frb-screen> ok, this is odd
<frb-screen> when I logged out of KDE, closing the lid did nothing
<mike_____> well yeah but it's the "expert" version
<mike_____> i have global
<tekteen> Anyone know if there is a way to run windows from a partition on your computer?
<frb-screen> so what part of KDE is detecting ACPI events?
<BluesKaj> yes tekteen , use a partition editor to resize and make a partition for windows , ...gparted live cd is a good choice
<Minnozz> cyboreal_: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1282
<JohnFlux> I need to print a whole load of images on one page
<JohnFlux> any ideas how to do this?
<moparisthebest> if I compile my own kernel, is there any way of compiling my own linux-restricted-modules for it?
<JohnFlux> moparisthebest: sure, apt-get source  linux-restric....
<JohnFlux> moparisthebest: then one of the dpkg commands to compile and install it :)
<JohnFlux> moparisthebest: make sure you point /usr/src/linux  at the right place
<moparisthebest> apt-get source, thats what I was missing, much appreciated JohnFlux
<cyboreal_> Minnozz, that looks pretty strange. change any network settings recently? DNS?
<mike_____> oh well.. i'm downloading knoppmyth and hopefully i'll manage to make my tv tuner work
<mike_____> thanks a lot guys
<Minnozz> cyboreal_: not that I know of... should I check some config files?
<mike_____> especially for keeping me on linux :D
<cyboreal_> tekteen, i read somewhere that you can run Windows from another partition by modifying a VMware installation
<frb-screen> cyboreal_: you could, but it's not advisable as windows doesn't handle hardware changes that well
<cyboreal_> Minnozz, maybe check what /etc/resolv.conf says... you might want to try setting it to use the OpenDNS DNS servers (https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu) and see if that changes anything
<cyboreal_> frb-screen, you're right that it's at your own peril, but apparently people have gotten it to work fairly well... but I haven't tried it so I don't know firsthand
 * DarthWar is back.
<Minnozz> cyboreal_: It says 'search MSHOME; nameserver [2 ip's from my ISP and my router ip]
<Daisuke_Laptop> have i mentioned lately that i hate java?
<Daisuke_Laptop> this game is not coming along well and it's due sunday
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Laptop: whats so bad about it
<Daisuke_Laptop> eagles0513875: i don't like it
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<frb-screen> cyboreal_: it should work fine, as long as you only use that installation in a VM, and not "shared" with a real install
<Daisuke_Laptop> eagles0513875: i'm writing a paper rock scissors game in java, which should be easy, but i'm a terrible coder :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> computer ai is where i'm getting tripped up
<cyboreal_> Minnozz, that sounds right. Replacing the nameserver [number] with the OpenDNS server numbers might speed things up, or at least tell you if your ISP DNS servers are slowing things down.
<galathalion> how do i upgrade to 7.10?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Minnozz> cyboreal_: do I need to restart something before that works or not?
<BluesKaj> !upgrade | galathalion
<ubotu> galathalion: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> how do i switch to CLI screen? in gnome it was something like ctrl+shift+F*
<frb-screen> ctrl-alt-Fx
<DaSkreech> Ben_Cs: Ctrl+Alt+F<n>
<DaSkreech> F7 is gui
<cyboreal_> Minnozz, after making the change, go to opendnss.com and if you are using the OpenDNS servers, you should see a page like this: http://www.opendns.com/features/guide/
<frb-screen> too many joins/parts on this channel
<DaSkreech> frb-screen: ignore them then
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<djdarkman_> is ubuntu realy not handling laptop disks the right way and causing them early to defect?
<djdarkman_> https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<frb-screen> I may just end up not using ubuntu anymore, if it can't suspend my laptop it's worthless
<djdarkman_> I mean is this bug valid?
<djdarkman_> I`m concerned about my laptop`s HDD`s health
<LjL> !hdbug | djdarkman_
<ubotu> djdarkman_: Ubuntu does *not* modify hard-drive lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<djdarkman_> thankss  I`ll read it
<BluesKaj> djdarkman_, what gave you the impression that an OS that is more organized and faster than windows can be hard on a HDD ?
<frb-screen> because some random bloggers said it, so it MUST BE TRUE@$!$!
<mark_> Whenever I run konqueror, I get this error:
<mark_> konqueror: WARNING: KTempFile: Error trying to create /tmp/kde-mark/konqueror-crash-XXXXXX.log: Read-only file system
<mark_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: KServiceTypeFactory: unexpected object entry in KSycoca database (type = 1140879104)
<DaSkreech> LjL: Ha ha :)
<mark_> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype KURIFilter/Plugin not found
<mark_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: KServiceTypeFactory: unexpected object entry in KSycoca database (type = 1862299136)
<mark_> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype KonqAboutPage not found
<mark_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: KServiceTypeFactory: unexpected object entry in KSycoca database (type = 1862299136)
<mark_> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype KonqAboutPage not found
<mark_> konqueror: WARNING: KonqFactory::createView : no factory
<mark_> konqueror: WARNING: Profile Loading Error: View creation failed
<mark_> It seems that my whole filesystem was switched to be read-only.
<BluesKaj> bloggers shmoggers !, frb-screen :)
<mark_> But I can't open konqueror, so I can't fix it, unless I chmod every file . . .
<LjL> !paste | mark_
<ubotu> mark_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mark_> Oh, yeah . . .  sorry.
<mark_> But I couldn't do that, anyway, because Konqueror won't open, and neither will Firefox, so I'm browserless.
<LjL> mark_: well *is* it read-only? "mount" will tell yuo
<emilsedgh> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> !cloak
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mark_> The first line of mount tells me "/dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)", so I don't think it really is read-only . . .
<cyboreal_> frb-screen, what's your laptop that won't suspend?
<mark_> But it's acting that way.
<frb-screen> Thinkpad T60p
<mark_> And whenever I open a kde app, I'm told that there's missing mimetypes.
<frb-screen> and yes, I've done a websearch. No, I have an intel wireless card, Yes, I've removed powernowd
<LjL> mark_: have you used checkinstall by any chance?
<cyboreal_> frb-screen, you've been on the thinkwiki.org site and tried things from http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-index.html
<kritzstapf> hi, the amarok moodbar doesnt work for mp3 files anymore, whats wrong?
<mark_> LjL: I haven't.  What does it do?
<cyboreal_> thinkpads in general are supposed to be pretty good for ACPI/suspend stuff
<LjL> mark_: it sometimes messes with the root filesystem's permissions quite heavily
<djdarkman_> BluesKaj: my warranty for my laptop is almost over and I work on my laptop
<mark_> LjL: It's not installed.
<LjL> kritzstapf: Recommends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad | gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad, amarok  <- do you have these installed?
<LjL> mark_: if you run a « touch /tmp/testfile », does it succeed?
<mark_> I get a "touch: cannot touch `/tmp/testfile': Read-only file system"
<mark_> :-(
<kritzstapf> LjL: im using xine for playback
<LjL> mark_: what about your home directory? « touch ~/testfile »
<mark_> touch: cannot touch `/home/mark/testfile': Read-only file system
<mark_> LjL: Is there some way to make it all writable at once?
<mark_> Without chmodding every directory . . .
<LjL> mark_: should like to understand why it's turned read-only in the first place...
<jpatrick> mark_: chmod -R * ?
<LjL> mark_: have you tried just rebooting? that was, if there are filesystem errors, they should be caught by fsck
<LjL> jpatrick: hell no
<jpatrick> LjL: right /goes back to pkging
<mark_> LjL: chmod: invalid mode: `1000 Miglia.zip'
<LjL> mark_: which part of "hell no" wasn't clear?
<mark_> That's what I get with chmod -R * ?
<LjL> anyway, no harm done, since it's read only...
<mark_> I guess I'll attempt a reboot . . .
<frb-screen> oh joy
<LjL> mark_: try also « grep hdb /var/log/syslog » and same for /var/log/messages
<kritzstapf> LjL: ah thanks, i reinstalled moodbar using aptitude so the recommends got installed and now its working :)
<LjL> to try to find out when/why/how it happened
<frb-screen> "CRITICAL ERROR: Using ATI binary driver. This is not supported!"
<tuny> Hola
<jpatrick> !es | tuny
<ubotu> tuny: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mark_> LjL: grep hdb /var/log/syslog shows a lot of errors.  Would you like to see them?  I'll query you so that I don't flood the main chat.
<LjL> mark_: how much is "a lot"? if they're really many, you'll just flood out of irc
<tuny> ;)
<tuny> thk
<mark_> 24 Screens full.  :-(  I could do them a few lines at a time, in a query, if you want.
<DaSkreech> TimS: ut!!
<TimS> Indeed
<LjL> mark_: are they *different* from one another? anyway, just paste the last 30 or so
<mark_> Alright.  I'll put them in a query.
<DaSkreech> TimS: Any word on ]I[ ?
<frb-screen> how do I switch to Xorg from Xgl?
<TimS> Whats that?
<frb-screen> ut3, duh!
<frb-screen> well, it's gone gold, no clue on linux ports
<LjL> mark_: it doesn't sound good to me at all. i'll put that into the pastebin so others can add their opinions - i suspect a bad HD is not unlikely anyway
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42848/
<mark_> LjL:  Yikes.
<mark_> It could be.  I've had a lot of problems on startup over the past few days.
<LjL> mark_: problems like what?
<LjL> mark_: and how long have you been using ubuntu overall? the problems didn't start immediately?
<mark_> LjL:  Usually it starts up in about 30 seconds, but a few times its been taking several minutes.  The other day I had a filesystem error that fsck couldn't handle automatically, and I had to run it manually.
<bascule> bad drive?
<mark_> And a few times some shell think called "busybox" comes up, instead of the kubuntu login screen.
<LjL> mark_: bad drive is most likely. do you have a live CD handy? you should boot from it, install smartmontools, and run smartctl
<mark_> I've been using Kubuntu for about six months.  The errors mostly started recently.
<bascule> seatools is very good too, from seagate
<mark_> LjL:  Will the Kubuntu CD work for that?  And what does smartctl do?
<LjL> mark_, the kubuntu cd will do fine. smartctl is a tool to check the SMART parameters, which are basically sensors in your hard drive that monitor for possible failures
<LjL> if « sudo smartctl -H /dev/hdb » says that your drive's tests are not PASSED, then backup immediately and go buy a new drive
<DaSkreech> frb-screen: LInux port in the works no idea when it ships. It's coming
<LjL> if it says they're PASSED, then run « sudo smartctl -A /dev/hdb » (which gives you a more verbose report) and see if there's anything suspicious
<DaSkreech> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<jose__> hola
<Lam_> where are the notes for knotes stored?
<DaSkreech> Lam_: In your ~/.kde folder I guess
<mark_> LjL: Okay.  I'll run the live CD in just a bit, and then come back to give you guys the verdict.
<frb-screen> well isn't this a spot of bother
<frb-screen> I either get good graphics, and no power management, or crappy graphics, and manual power management
<lars_g> Hi all
<lars_g> question, since I don't see a news item in kubuntu.com, hasn't any third party made 4.0b4 debs yet?
<lars_g> I don't have that much time to pull and compile :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> As I  sit myself in the middle of this chat room...
<MarcC> is this bad? "193 Load_Cycle_Count  0x0032   086   086   000  Old_age  Always   -   29187"
 * lars_g pushes gundam_rx78nt1 
<Angelus> is there a place where i can put something on the calendar? not an apointment , just to write something short for this day for example
<lars_g> get up bum
<gundam_rx78nt1> Only one idea arises... A plea for HELP!
<lars_g> Angelus: use the journal
<lars_g> Angelus: in kontact
<Angelus> hmm
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have lost all my buttons on all of the kde programs.
<gundam_rx78nt1> how do I recover them?
<lars_g> Angelus: I'm not sure how to access the journal outside kontact, but it's a kde component, associated to the calendar file, and lets you entry journal entries for the whole day
<Angelus> thankss guys
<gundam_rx78nt1> how can I recover my buttons on the tool bars of my KDE programs, I did an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and all my kde buttons on tool bars and software like amarok has lost the buttons.
<Angelus> the journal rocks
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: Most toolbars can be configured by right clicking on them.. and most toolbars have a "Defaults" button to return them to factory configs
<frb-screen> how can I use wildcards in apt-get?
<MarcC> sudo apt-get *.* will get you the whole shebang, baby
<MarcC> every linux app, ever
<ardchoille> Correction: every app that is in the repos
<frb-screen> I tried apt-get install x11proto*dev but it said it couldn't find that
<frb-screen> there is a pile of packages in x11proto-*-dev though
<DaSkreech> Angelus: Ask in #kontact
<frb-screen> oh, it's a regex, not a glob
<gundam_rx78nt1> ardchoille, it doesn't work...
<gundam_rx78nt1> I changed it to default and still the buttons doesn't show up/
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: What doesn't work? Right clicking? Configuring?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Configuring.
<ubuntu_> LjL:  I'm back.
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: Did you restart that app?
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes.
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: Then I don't know :(
<gundam_rx78nt1> let's say I open amarok.
<ubuntu_> LjL:  smartctl said that it passed, so I ran it with the -A option.
<gundam_rx78nt1> None of the previous track, play, stop, next track buttons appear.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Same for other programs like K3b.
<ubuntu_> LjL: You there?
<ratman> gundam have you tried with other user? Does the problem persists?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Let me configure another user and I will get back to you ratman.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I didn't think of trying that.
<gundam_rx78nt1> brb.
<ratman> ok
<lars_g> so no community built kde 4.0B4 deb built yet?
<ubuntu_> Hello everyone, I've been having hard drive problems.  LjL told me to run from a live CD and see whether my drive is dying, using smartctl.
<emilsedgh> lars_g: try svn, thats easy if you have a good internet connection
<ubuntu_> It said that it passed, so I ran it with the -A option, to see if I could find anything else out.
<ubuntu_> I don't really understand the output, though, so does anyone want to examine it for me?
<bascule> ubuntu_: go for seatools from seagate
<bascule> because if a drive has smart disabled it might not work
<ubuntu_> Alright.  Does that do the same sort of thing as smartctl does, or what?  (I'm _mark_, from before, by the way)
<bascule> ubuntu_: sur eI guessed, sea tools is a boot disc that checks for bad sectors in a drive
<LjL> ubuntu_: pastebin the output
<LjL> bascule, if smart is disabled, i believe smartctl would say so
<ubuntu_> It was disabled, but it told me how to enable it, so I did.
<ubuntu_> I'll pastebin it, just a second . . .
<bascule> ok
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I am back. It appears that I have lost my buttons on KDE only on my user account.  All other accounts are fine.
<bascule> gundam_rx78nt1: probably a theme issue, change to crystal or some default that ships with kubuntu
<ratman> gundam, sometimes when you update some hidden files in your $HOME became obsolete
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok. Let me try that.
<ubuntu_> LjL and bascule: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42852/
<ratman> another way is to clean the hidden dirs related to kde an qt, but be aware to backup your mail, konqueror bookmarks and stuff like that because you'll lose them.
<LjL> ubuntu_, i don't like this: 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0032   137   137   112    Old_age   Always       -       249
<LjL> it sounds like a hard drive that is about to fail to me
<ubuntu_> So I'd better back it up and wait to see what happens, later?
<LjL> backup your data while you can
<ubuntu_> Okay.
<LjL> do it from the live CD if at all possible
<LjL> the less you use the HD, the higher the chances that it won't fail before you've finished backing up
<gundam_rx78nt1> ratman, I was thinking of that... what file keeps my kde settings that I can compare with another user's so I can make the appropriate changes?
<ubuntu_> I'll see if I can.  I have two CD drives, but I've got the live CD in the only writable one right now, so I'll have to restart to do it.  You can't take a live CD out while running, right?
<LjL> ubuntu_: i don't think so... "can i burn cds from the live cd" is a recurring question, but i've never caught an answer to it
<LjL> and i'm not very familiar with the live cd
<bascule> ubuntu_: you got 21544 hours out that drive and ~3500 boots , just thought i'd mention it :)
<ratman> There are serveral files, if you want to change to a different user, the easiest way is to use the import/export capabilities of the different applications.
<ubuntu_> bascule: Wow, I didn't realise I'd run it so many times!  I bought this computer on eBay, though, so a lot of that is probably the guy who had it before me.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I think that I am going to be doing some heavy duty file surgery... schedule the operation for tomorrow morning.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have more time then and be wide awake.  I just pulled a 36 hour shift.
<ratman> ok, best luck, it's not difficult, it've done it several times.
<bascule> ubuntu_: second hand machine, well it did ok .. :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I will tell you how I did ratman, thanks.
<ratman> you've wellcome
<gundam_rx78nt1> ciao
<LjL> ubuntu_, i'm not expert really, but i'm not giving that drive more than a week of life at most - just to say i'm not kidding about the backing up thing
<ubuntu_> LjL: I'll definitely back it up.  If I put the Live CD in my DVD drive, do you think I'll be able to write a CD with K3B using my CD-R drive?
<Ch1ppy> hey, does anyone know when packages for kde4 beta 4 will be out?
<frb-screen> when you build them
<LjL> ubuntu_: once smartctl -H starts not saying "PASSED" anymore, then it means that, on average, the drive won't last another 24 hours
<LjL> ubuntu_: you should, yes
<Ch1ppy> frb-screen: usually there's an official release of some sort, which I'd trust more than something I did myself...
<ubuntu_> LjL and bascule: I just thought that it might be a good idea to check my Windows harddrive (hda), too: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42854/  Can you tell if it's in trouble, too?
<bazhang> something seems to have serious memory leakage--is there a way to flush the ram or correct/diagnose this?
<snes_rocks> Is there a way to diagnose why my Kicker is not starting automatically when I login?
<BluesKaj> bazhang, install htop
<bazhang> BluesKaj: is that the gui for top?
<BluesKaj> sortof , but it still runs in the cli
<ratman> htop is a top in steroids
<bazhang> ok cheers ratman and BluesKaj
<nanook62> engen
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: htop is quite nice
<LjL> ubuntu_: i'd say it could be better - it's certainly old, just slightly less than the other... i couldn't really say. it may be good for quite another while, or it may fail quite suddenly
<BluesKaj> yup, works well , ardchoille
<ratman> I've discovered htop recently, I haven't used top anymore.
<LjL> ubuntu_: it isn't showing a big warning sign like the other one, at any rate
<ubuntu_> LjL: "5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct" is the line that shows how dangerous things are getting right, and the bigger the number, the worse?
<LjL> ubuntu_: that's just one of the possible failure types, but yes - it's the only really worrying one on both drives. basically it's saying how many sectors of the drive went bad, and had to be replaced with spare ones (modern drives have a certain number of "excess" sectors for that purpose)
<ubuntu_> Ah.
<LjL> ubuntu_: although "the bigger the number, the worse" depends on which number you're talking about. that's true for the *last* number.
<LjL> ubuntu_: the other numbers are normalized, and low = "bad". specifically, the drive manufacturer claims that, below 112, the drive can be considered "gone"
<ubuntu_> That's the number I meant.
<ubuntu_> So hdb is about 20 above the limit, and hda is about 50 . . .
<ubuntu_> Yeah, that's pretty close.
<snes_rocks> How can I find where my Compiz is being started at?
<TimS> URGH Klipper is terrible.
<TimS> I copy something, it puts it on the clipboard, but I cannot paste it untill I select it
<TimS> WHY?
<BluesKaj> snes_rocks, usually the login page
<frb-screen> anyone have experience with pm-utils? I'm having an issue with getting the quirks to be default
<MarcC> if you want some neat clocks for your KDE panel, install StyleClock...I just found it
<frb-screen> how do I completely remove NetworkMangler?
<FireHazard17> i am recompiling my kernel should i enable smp i have a dual core processor but i can not figure out if smp only refers to 2 separate cpu or if dual core processors would benefit from this too
<ratman> i think dual core processor will enjoy smp
<pvandewyngaerde> yes
<FireHazard17> ok thank you
<FireHazard17> people in kubuntu are much smarter than the people in ubuntu
<FireHazard17> i have noticed
<frb-screen> but can they get me a cookie?
<pvandewyngaerde> smart people choose kubuntu
 * MarcC gets frb-screen a cookie
<frb-screen> smart people don't use network mangler
<SMP_ca> hello? I would like to know what resolution is my screen using...
<DaSkreech>  helpersnack | frb-screen
<DaSkreech> !helpersnack | frb-screen
<ubotu> frb-screen: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MarcC> SMP_ca: control panel
<SMP_ca> do you mean kcontrol - Monitor & Display ?
<vzduch> SMP_ca: how about looking in the monitor's on-screen menu?
<djdarkman_> smart people realy get annoyed at network manager
<SMP_ca> it does not work, when I press "Monitor & Display" nothing appears
<djdarkman_> :)
<MarcC> SMP_ca: you can also install a panel applet for changing resolution
<frb-screen> djdarkman_: exactly why I want to disable it
<SMP_ca> how?
<pvandewyngaerde> network manager doesn't shutdown proper
<frb-screen> I see no reason at all why I wouldn't want both wireless and wired enabled at the same time
<vzduch> it's normally already there, you only need to start it --> xrandrtray or so
<MarcC> network manager seems to take longer to resume from suspend now
<frb-screen> vista did that part right
<djdarkman_> network manager ignores manual network configuration...and that realy pissed me off
<frb-screen> on the laptop in vista, if I have a connection running on wireless, and plug in the network cable, the original connection isn't dropped
<aks44> howdy
<djdarkman_> two things that simple aren`t right in kubuntu nowdays is knetworkmanager and strigi...
<frb-screen> what is a strigi?
<bazhang> search tool
<djdarkman_> strigi is the desktop search that supposed to be very good
<aks44> supposed*
<aks44> ^^
<frb-screen> umm, why do all these FOSS projects have such worthless names?
<djdarkman_> but all it does is crash all the time and make gigantic index files
<djdarkman_> I don`t care how they name it, if it works
<pvandewyngaerde> djdarkman_:  turn it off then
<frb-screen> it's a fight between medications and FOSS to make the worst named product
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> its not jsut FOSS
<frb-screen> strigi, now with abilify!
<aks44> djdarkman_: that's my whole impression about 7.10 :s
<aks44> not just strigi :s
<hydrogen> what exactly does excel mean?
<bazhang> and Vista is a good name?
<bazhang> I prefer Vixta(.org)
<djdarkman_> btw I turned off both, but don`t understand why do alpha quality softwares get into the default install
<frb-screen> do well or better: to do better than all others, than a given standard, or than previous personal achievement
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> I'm not exactly sure what that means
<hydrogen> but I get the idea
<hydrogen> and thats what the description is for, not the name
<hydrogen> If all programs that played music were named "Audio Player" how confusing would support get?
<hydrogen> "Hi, Audio Player isn't work"
<bazhang> :}
<hydrogen> "Okay, is it audio player with gui, or audio player with gui, or audio player with gui"
<frb-screen> there's a difference between useless names, and obvious names
<xavier_> hey there
<hydrogen> "Well, its audio player with gui"
<hydrogen> oh, okay then!
<bazhang> hi xavier_
<djdarkman_> "Okay, is it audio player with kde, or audio player with gnome, or audio player with ncurses" :)
<hydrogen> nope
<hydrogen> that doesn't work
<hydrogen> because gnome and kde are not that clear
<aks44> who cares about names anyway?
<hydrogen> so we would need to call them all user interface
<frb-screen> and this is why I don't try to have conversations with linux users
<hydrogen> except you area
<hydrogen> are*
<hydrogen> so thats a notapoitn
<bazhang> speaking of names--there was an oxygen on the channel yesterday :}
<xavier_> i have a great bug in kubuntu7.10 when i turn my PC off it restart after 1 min of pause without doing something, but if i shut it down with Konsole that worx properly :/
<NickPresta> frb-screen, then why are you in a channel full of GNU+Linux users? ;)
<frb-screen> no, actually since the channel is useless, except for the 2 people out of what are here 600?
 * djdarkman_ prays that someday even kde will have a working network manager and a desktop search
<NickPresta> djdarkman_, what's wrong with knetworkmanager?
<frb-screen> network manager's flaws  have nothing to do with kde
 * aks44 prays that someday canonical will release a working Kubuntu...
<bazhang> works fine here..
<aks44> 7.10 is a PITA :s
<NickPresta> aks44, you can always go back to Feisty if you so prefer :)
<aks44> 7.04 was fine though
<frb-screen> network manager is fine, unless you want more than 1 interface active
<djdarkman_> knetwork manager doesn`t obey when I tell it to use a manual setup, it always forces dhcp
<frb-screen> or if you need to use dhcp with a manual gateway and DNS
<aks44> NickPresta: I think that's what I'm gonna do ;)
<aks44> anyway, do any of you know how to disable that "bulletproofX" thing?
<frb-screen> aks44: no idea, but it doesn't work here
<frb-screen> 7.10 still drops to a console when I break X
<aks44> this is what I'm having trouble with (it incorrectly detects my screen DPI, making my X display 5-6 lines of text per 1280x1024)
<b0nn> what a fucking nightmare upgrading is
<aks44> since I installed gutsy I have to go back on terminal 1, killall kdm / startx to have a working display -.-
<frb-screen> I think I'll go back to suse, it lets me disable networkmanager, and has kde4 packages
<aks44> b0nn: I did a clean install....
<b0nn> I upgraded from edgy->feisty yesterday and I have lost the system
<djdarkman_> frb-screen: wrong
<frb-screen> about what?
<djdarkman_> frb-screen: you can totally remove knetwork manager in kubuntu too, and kubuntu has kde4 packs too
<frb-screen> well, I asked at least 30 minutes ago, and go no answer
<FireHazard17> finally my new kernel is compiling after 30 min of tweaking the config file
<frb-screen> I whined about it for another 10 minutes, and got no answer
<aks44> djdarkman_: you CAN'T remove knetworkmanager from gutsy
<FireHazard17> akrus: why can't you?
<djdarkman_> about how to make knetwokmanager behave?
<frb-screen> I don't want to use it at all, ever, it's worthless to me
<aks44> tried to removed it numerous times, to no avail, it's still there
<djdarkman_> it`s easy remove the avahi deamon it`s the main problem
<RLoggia> xevious: you there?
<djdarkman_> about the kde4 packagees, I use ksysguard from kde4 so they work
<frb-screen> suse has it as a basic option in the network config
<RLoggia> sub[t]rnl: you there?
<lordofthepigs> Hello, when I add a new panel to kicker, I can't seem to configure it
<djdarkman_> lordofthepigs: what do you want to configure?
 * frb-screen wanders off to try and do a little work before leaving the office
<bazhang> b0nn: going for a fresh install now?
<b0nn> nope
<b0nn> going to install windows :)
<snikker> i've installed gimp, but i don't have any script-fu in the menu... can you help me?
<bazhang> ugh
<b0nn> at any rate look at this http://pastebin.ca/757066
<b0nn> to install kubuntu-desktop I ineed cupsys running
<biovore> yup.. kubuntu-desktop is a virtual packages.. it install a bunch of different packages..
<lordofthepigs> when I right click the new panel, and select "configure panel", it always opens the configuration window for the original panel (the default one)
<lordofthepigs> I'm on gutsy
<lordofthepigs> Does anybody know how I can configure my new panel?
<bazhang> b0nn: nothing at that link that I can see
<DaSkreech> snikker: new Gimp does have scriptfu
<snikker> DaSkreech: yes, but why i don't have it?
<lordofthepigs> hmm... I lost my connection for a while, did I miss anything?
<DaSkreech> snikker: Sorry Doesn't have
<DaSkreech> snikker: They moved it to .. elsewhere I forget
<jussi01> got a stupid question, what package do i need for kde headers??
<DaSkreech> kde-devel i guess
<jussi01> DaSkreech: heh... bit of a headdesk duh... :) (its late....)
<snikker> DaSkreech: the strange thing is that i've it in "/usr/share/gimp/2.0/scripts", but gimp don't recognize it
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Yeah the first thing i check for for headers is the -devel package
<DaSkreech>  if not then the -development :)
<DaSkreech> snikker: I think the new one justm oved it from it's own menu
<jussi01> DaSkreech: me too.... usually... its late... probably time for sleep...
<DaSkreech>  check the gimp site and they will have more info
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Preach it
<snikker> DaSkreech: ok, i try to check the gimp site
<DaSkreech> snikker: Tey rethought the Menus
<blendtux> what is a good download manager for linux
<blendtux> or petter put kde
<snikker> DaSkreech: it's possible fix this?
<lordofthepigs> blendtux: for now I've been using kget and xdownloader
<blendtux> oke and kget can open multiple connections and downloading parts
<lordofthepigs> hmm... I've just started using it... AFAIK, no
<lordofthepigs> but xdownloader can
<DaSkreech> snikker: I think that in the view of the developers hiding the script-fu IS fixing it
<DaSkreech>  I thnk it's under filters
<DaSkreech> blendtux: kget integrates with konqueror as well
<blendtux> i know but i dont use konqueror
<lordofthepigs> Hmmm... so nobody has any ideas about my panel problem?
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: Isn't there a drop-do0wn menu at the top to choose which panel to configure?
<ardchoille> I remember seeing that at one time
<DaSkreech> lordofthepigs: which panel?
<lordofthepigs> ardchoille: not that I can i see
<snikker> DaSkreech: oh, ok.. thnks for support
<sir_joshimus> i have a partition thats mounted with root permission, how do i change it so that its got user permission?
<sir_joshimus> with konq?
<lordofthepigs> DaSkreech: I would like to replicate ubuntu's panel layout, one on the top and one on the bottom instead of one single big one on the bottom
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: Hmm, seems that option is gone now. I remember it in Dapper
<lordofthepigs> DaSkreech: and I can't configure the height of the bottom panel because when I select "Configure panel" from the context menu, it opens a configuration dialog for the original panel only
<DaSkreech> snikker: It's under the filter option?
<DaSkreech> lordofthepigs: What kind of panel do you have at the bottom?
<lordofthepigs> a "Panel"
<lordofthepigs> I added it using "add new panel->Panel"
<DaSkreech> lordofthepigs: Works here
<DaSkreech> lordofthepigs: walk through your steps
<bascule> lordofthepigs: I can configure thisthing fully, when you say configure panel there is a drop down box, make sure it says panel and not main panel
<snikker> DaSkreech: yes, it is. thank you.
<DaSkreech> snikker: Welcome!
<earl_> hey can anyone help me out? i
<earl_> oops
<earl_> i'm trying to configure the panel, specifically, the notification tray.
<earl_> i dont want it to be gray anymore
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: There is no dropdow box here when I configure panels
<lordofthepigs> DaSkreech: I moved the original panel to the top, used "configure panel" to set its size to tiny, added a new panel at the bottom of the screen, added the desktop switcher and the task bar applet to the new panel
<lordofthepigs> bascule: where exactly is this drop down box, I can't find any
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: I can't find it either
<bascule> at the top of the first configure pael bit
<DaSkreech> earl_: join the convo ;) we are talking about the panel now
<bascule> settings for: <drop down box>
<ardchoille> bascule: The "Configure - KDE Panel" Window? It's not there on mine
<earl_> well i'm oooooonly interested in the panel, as i'm actually trying to integrate it into avant window manager
<earl_> err
<earl_> only interested in the notification tray.
<lordofthepigs> bascule: there is no such thing here...
<DaSkreech> It's there on mine
<earl_> there?
<bascule> ardchoille: right click anything on the main panel, configure panels, at the top middle of the dialog there is a drop down menu configure panel: <drop down box>
<ardchoille> bascule: Yes, that is where it was in Dapper, but that dropdown box is not there on my system
<lordofthepigs> bascule: I don't have anything there
<DaSkreech> earl_: Notification?
<DaSkreech> I'm on Gutsy
<earl_> yes the systray, daskreech
<blendtux> lordofthepigs: where can i get xdownloader
<DaSkreech> It's here for me
<DaSkreech> Ah system tray
<bascule> ardchoille: lordofthepigs try adding kdeextras or kdeadmin
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs , bascule I see that dropdown box when I open kcontrol and configure panels, but it isn't there when I right click the panel
<lordofthepigs> the only thing I have is "You can configure the arrangement of the panel here"
<DaSkreech> earl_: I think it assumes the background for the panel it was added to So you have to change the background of the parent panel
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: open kcontrol and configure the panel, it's there in kcontrol
<ardchoille> !info kdeextras
<ubotu> Package kdeextras does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> !info kdeadmin
<ubotu> kdeadmin: system administration tools from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 56 kB
<lordofthepigs> ardchoille: ok, found it
<bascule> !info kde-extras
<ubotu> kde-extras: extra applications for use with KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:53 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 40 kB
<bascule> !info kdeartwork
<ubotu> kdeartwork: themes, styles and more from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: Cool
<earl_> daskreech: that's all well and good, but then when i integrate it into awn, it goes back to not being transparent... oh well.
<lordofthepigs> hmm.... strange that it doesn't work correctly through the context menu though...
<z> Hello, can anyone help with a Amarok daap issue in kde?
<lordofthepigs> blendtux, you can install it with adept, the package name is "d4x"
<z> Hello, can anyone help with a Amarok daap issue in kde?
<thomas_> can someone help me with html
<Gulars> thomas_, sure
<Gulars> :)
<DaSkreech> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<thomas_> k thx. i have a table and 4 pictures and i want them to all shrink so they can fit on the screen in the table. How do I do it? So far the pictures slide to the right so i have to scroll
<DaSkreech> #html
<RLoggia> xevious: can you help me with something plz?
<thomas_> DaSkreech: nooone is responding in html :(
<thomas_> DaSkreech: tried that already
<webvictim> you need to give the images height and width constaints
<webvictim> *constraints
<RLoggia> anyone running an ATi graphics card?
<lordofthepigs> is it possible to get hard drive temperature sensors into ksysguard?
<Gulars> a better way would be to use digikam or something similar to resize the images to the desired size
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: I never found a way to do that. But, ksensors can do it easily
<thomas_> webvictim: i tried doing so with height=100% and so
<lordofthepigs> ardchoille: does ksensors have a panel applet?
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: It basically is a panel applet, it's nice, try it.
<Gulars> thomas_, height="250" width="400"
<webvictim> indeed
<Gulars> for instance
<RLoggia> i need a link for a good command line walkthrough on how to get the ATI driver for my graphics card....can anyone help me with that?
<webvictim> use pixel values
<thomas_> webvictim: all that happens though is 3 pictures are big and the other one is tiiiny. Is there a way i can make the table shrink ALL the pictures to fit?
<Gulars> but then you lose aspect ratio and will have crappy browser based downscaling
<lordofthepigs> ardchoille: Ok, I'm on it
<webvictim> the table won't scale them itself
<webvictim> it's up to you to specify the sizes
<webvictim> http://www.dim-sum.org/~crab/bah.png
<webvictim> oh, rats.
<webvictim> wrong channel.
<Gulars> I guess it could be done with dom and js, but that's a bit out of the scope I guess :p
<RLoggia> nobody else using ATI lol? i must be retarded lmao
<webvictim> not really a laughing matter :P
<nigonpie> alguien habla español?
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs:  When you click the panel applet, it will show a blank window until you add sensors, don't be alarmed.
<ardchoille> !es | nigonpie
<ubotu> nigonpie: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<DrX> how do i fix "failed to mount cd:///?devices=/dev/sdb" ???
<thomas_> Gulars: well that sucks and i find its weird, that you can't make the picture fit to the size of the cell or table
<DaSkreech> !ati | RLoggia
<ubotu> RLoggia: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RLoggia> ubotu: ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<RLoggia> deskreech: lol
<DaSkreech> !tab  | RLoggia
<ubotu> RLoggia: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: lol whats up?
<Gulars> thomas_, that's just how html works, but you can resize the pictures from the command line using "convert -sample 380x440 input.jpg output.jpg"
#kubuntu 2007-11-01
<DaSkreech> Nothing much
<RLoggia> you using ati?
<lordofthepigs> ardchoille: Can it display a history graph?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: History? I don't see that in the System Panels tab, no :(
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: when i install the driver and enable the restricted driver....it gives me the can not find screens error :(
<aztyx__> whats the whisper commando in mirc?
<Gulars>  /msg
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: dunno. Installed the ATI driver once crashed my system got fed up
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: so you stopped using ati?
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: No I stopped using fglrx
<ardchoille> I had nothing but problems with that Restricted Manager, I finally installed the drivers via command line and it's been great since.
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: ohh...so how did you get it working?
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: I used the ati driver. The fglrx driver is made by AMD
<DaSkreech> the ati one is open source
<t3ch13> Does anybody know where I can find the how to to fixthe boot splashscreen problem in Gutsy? I kno you have to change the usplash.conf file to 1024x768 resolution but can't remember the 2nd step
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: where you get it from?
<DaSkreech> Which?
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: ait opensource
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: ati even
<DaSkreech> It ships by bydefault
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: in the apt-get?
<DaSkreech> Yep
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: as the resticted driver?
<DaSkreech> No the restricted driver is fglrx
<RLoggia> ohh
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: you know the apt-get command for the ati driver?
<DaSkreech> yup
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: would you be willing to walk me through plz? im pretty new to linux
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: just know the basics
<DaSkreech> Did you read the page eh bot sent you?
<DaSkreech> the
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: just do what that page says?
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: What are you trying to get working?
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: 3d rendering
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: and extended desktop
<DaSkreech> Then you just follow he page
<DaSkreech> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DaSkreech> then that page ^^^ :-)
<nzk> Somehow, my session was saved a few weeks ago. Since Firefox crashes and freezes my computer 20 or 30 times a day, I have to restart extremely often. Anyway, how do I keep those programs from running upon startup?
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: ERROR: Module ati does not exist in /proc/modules
<DaSkreech> For which command?
<DaSkreech> nzk: The easy way is close all the rpograms and logout
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: travis@MOCHO:~$ rmmod ati
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: that's fine
<RLoggia> ok so just go to next step?
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: YES
<flick> i have switched to kubuntu, and decided to stay this way... how do i remove the gnome crap from my system?
<DaSkreech> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<flick> thanks a lot, DaSkreech!
<Merrittkr> Mmm, another one joins the KDE side... :)
<FireHazard17> ok my new kernel is done and loaded but my video is vesa and my sound is gone, i must be missing modules how do i fix this
<DaSkreech> flick: welcome to Kubuntu!
<FireHazard17> i suppose i will have to compile them for this kernel, where are they located ?
<DaSkreech> FireHazard17: install the modules for your hardware
<aks44> Did anyoen have issues with "giant fonts" in 7.10?
<FireHazard17> DaSkreech: how
<FireHazard17> no package is available
<FireHazard17> please ban eric
<LJ> eric eric eric
<flick> DaSkreech, oh thanks! i was fedup with the way i could do nothing with gnome, i installed KDE - i really like the way i can do everything here. after keeping gnome for 1 month, and visiting it one last time, i still see no desire to go back. hence i bid good bye to gnome
 * FireHazard17 is away: 
<DaSkreech> flick: Hope you enjoy it :)
<RLoggia> ok that didnt work
<DaSkreech> !away | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<DaSkreech> FireHazard17: What hardware do you have?
<RLoggia> DaSkreech i tried that and got the same error i've been getting
<flick> oh you bet! thanks for the purekde link, it's nice - i didn't expect cleaning up all the crap will be that easy.
<RLoggia> had to log into safe graphix mode from disk
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: Which is?
<FireHazard17> well the video is integrated nvidia 6150
<LJ> eric eric eric eric eric eric
<LJ> eric eric eric eric eric eric
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: can not find screens
<DaSkreech> !nvidia | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FireHazard17> but even the open source nv drivers do ont work
<FireHazard17> DaSkreech: that is not helpful
<DaSkreech> FireHazard17: the 6150? Hmm have you tried #ubuntuforums ?
<FireHazard17> it is becuase i hand compiled my kernel
<DaSkreech> Ah
<lordofthepigs> How do I get Dolphin to display a nice tree view?
<DaSkreech> Ok then yeah you need to compile in support :)
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: everyone says thats how they got it working but those steppes on that forums just gets me to the same place
<FireHazard17> it works of i go back to he defualt kernel
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: compile in support?
<LJ> where's Eric
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: you are setting it up with two monitors?
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: Wasn't meant for you
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: you mean starting the whole process with 2 installed?
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: or two hooked up rather?
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: do you have two monitors hooked up now?
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: ya
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: try that link ^^^
<LJ> i got one monitor hooked up
<aks44> glad to see everyone here bothers about newcomers. nice meeting ya, cya around.
<cooler> hy
<lordofthepigs> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
 * DaSkreech waves at aks44
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: ok here's the problem though...i think i have to reinstal linux again in order to be able to do that :(
<DaSkreech> RLoggia: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lordofthepigs> hmm... is it possible to replace the bookmarks panel in dolphin by a filesystem tree view?
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: from the command line that it puts me at when i take the disk out?
<niosop> Hello, I'm trying to get an interactive script to run from rc.local, but it's not working.  The script runs, and output works, but it's supposed to wait for input, and it doesn't, just goes to the login prompt (which won't accept keystrokes).  Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> lordofthepigs: not sure not that I've seen
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Merrittkr> lordofthepigs: Ty ^_^ was wondering why the hell Konqueror was still opening folders instead of Dolphin.. I like dolphin better even if it has almost 0 config options lol
<DaSkreech> Thanks nalioth
<Merrittkr> Cleanup time apparently..
<ardchoille> Good thing I have "hide joins/parts/quits" enabled I guess :)
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Yup
<lordofthepigs> er... I guess I will use konqueror then
<lordofthepigs> I don't find file managers without a tree view very practical...
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs: Same here. And I gotta have a tabbed ui in a fm
<Merrittkr> Konqueror just works too damn slow.
<sniffy96> anyone here know if there will be beta4 packages available for gutsy?
<DaSkreech> sniffy96: yes
<sniffy96> DaSkreech: cool. thanks. any idea when they'll be available? will i need to add an additional repository?
<DaSkreech> Most likely on the day that Beta4 ships
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: ok got my stuff back but........
<RLoggia> DaSkreech: i unhooked the other monitor and thought maybe i could enable the restricted driver that way...same thing though
<sniffy96> DaSkreech: that's what i thought, but beta 4 was released on Oct 30 and i haven't seen anything yet
<DaSkreech> Oh They are at the UDS
<DaSkreech> When they get back
<RLoggia> how do i fix this error?
<RLoggia> travis@MOCHO:~$ compiz --release
<RLoggia> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<RLoggia> No whitelisted driver found
<RLoggia> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<RLoggia> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<sniffy96> ah right. i suppose i could wait a couple of days ^_^
<RLoggia> anyone know?
<RLoggia> lol im about to just find somebody to hack my system...get the freaking driver going and then hack out...this whole deal is becoming gay
<RLoggia> irc://irc.ubuntu.com:8001/kubuntu-offtopic
<RLoggia> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> RLoggia: "gay" as an epithet is entirely unwelcome in #*ubuntu channels
<RLoggia> mneptok: ohh sorry my bad but this crap is getting on my nerves
<DaSkreech> compiz --replace ?
<RLoggia> that doesnt help me
<RLoggia> thats the command i tried and got that message that i paste above
<DeadCPU> hack hack ,sorry just a fur ball
<DaSkreech> you had --release
<DaSkreech> Gotta run
<RLoggia> DeSkreech: this sucks lol
<RLoggia> anyone using the ATI HD Radeon 2600?
<mneptok> RLoggia: are you trying to get Compiz working with KDE and a Radeon?
<RLoggia> mneptok: yes
<amazen720> is there any other site like KDE-look,org because that site looks like it's down
<mneptok> don't bother
<RLoggia> why not?
<donsdw> I lost my ability to log in to kubuntu after a boot.  Asks for username and password, but does not accept them.
<RLoggia> mneptok: is there no way to do it?
<mneptok> RLoggia: because ATI's drivers are terrible, Compiz isn't working as well with KDE as with GNOME, and it's not a critical feature
<RLoggia> mneptok: should i try running gnome?
<amazen720> oopse my bad it's up again
<sj> ati+compiz = lose.
<sj> from my experience, anyway
<RLoggia> how do i switched to gnome from kde?
<LjL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<RLoggia> sj: i know your pain lol
<mneptok> RLoggia: why would you do that?
<LjL> RLoggia: same as above, but ubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> RLoggia: why are you going through this crap for *Compiz*?
<mneptok> it's *optional eye candy*
<mneptok> stop picking at your scabs and start doing something meaningful with your machine ;)
<RLoggia> mneptok: its eye candy period lol....i have nothing else for my graphix lol
<RLoggia> mneptok: and i want my duel monitors
<mneptok> "dual"
<RLoggia> mneptok: ya lol
<mneptok> and Compiz won't help with that
<RLoggia> mneptok: there's a way to get without compiz?
<sj> if you're having driver issues in kde, chances are you'll have them in gnome.
<mneptok> that's like saying "how do i tear the engine out of my HummVee? i'm trying to get the stereo louder."
 * mneptok fails to understand this fascination with Compiz
<RLoggia> mneptok: if i can get dual monitors i really dont care about compiz lol
 * sj comes for the compiz, but stays for the linux.
<mneptok> !info xinerama
<ubotu> Package xinerama does not exist in gutsy
<mneptok> liar
<RLoggia> lol
<LjL> mneptok: it's not lying
<mneptok> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/howto/Set+Up+Dual+Monitors+-+xorg.conf
<mneptok> LjL: xinerama got pulled?
<mneptok> heresy.
<keekee> how do you add a startup script?
<LjL> mneptok: there is no package called that.
<LjL> !find xinerama
<ubotu> Found: libxcb-xinerama0, libxcb-xinerama0-dbg, libxcb-xinerama0-dev, libxinerama-dev, libxinerama1 (and 2 others)
<keekee> id like certain programs to startup on boot
<LjL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dyinglove> Holaaaaaa
<Azzco> I'm not able to boot from CD (only displays ISOLINUX version and date) is this a bios setting, and if so what could it be?
<hagabaka> hmm, how do I start using beryl?
<tuxwulf> Azzco: It seems to me if you see the isolinux thingy your system *is* booting from CD. I myself had similar problems with a damaged CD.
<Azzco> tuxwulf: I've tried with half a dozen of CDs now..
<tuxwulf> Azzco > ... I see... Have you tried the CDs in another cdrom drive?
<tekteen> has anyone gotten the install cds to work in qemu
<tekteen> ?
<Azzco> tuxwulf: only got one I'm afraid
<tuxwulf> Azzco > oh.... YOU see, I have also had the experience that CDs work in one drive but not another. I think because tracks and/or sectors are not completely aligned. Did you burn the CDs in the same player as which you are trying to boot from...?
<Jucato> !compiz | hagabaka
<ubotu> hagabaka: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> (beryl's "gone" btw)
<Azzco> tuxwulf: Yeah, also tried with one that wasn't
<hagabaka> hmm
<tuxwulf> Azzco > ... Can your system boot from any cdrom? Any at all? Or none at all?
<Azzco> I haven't tried anything except for LiveCDs so I'm not sure, going to see if I've got a winXP cd or something
<Azzco> Oh yeah I've tried the alternate install CDs aswell
<tuxwulf> Yes... if it can boot from CDROM, then it suggests your BIOS and stuff is ok, then the problem has to be the LiveCDs
<Azzco> Well since it displays ISOLINUX Debian 3.36 2007-03-08 I guess it can boot from CDs
<tuxwulf> .. I agree
<MementoMori> #linux-sensors
<keekee> ha, people in the gentoo irc are badmouthing ubuntu
<tuxwulf> Perhaps you can try a different LiveCD. Is your syste of  unusual hardware ?
<Azzco> tuxwulf: The thing is though... after upgrading to gutsy my CD isn't detected in ubuntu either... so I can't watch DVDs or anything anymore
<tuxwulf> ... oh.. Mmm.... I have an idea about that but it is a bit too wild....
<hagabaka> is beryl more "gone" than compiz?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: good news
<Jucato> yo posingaspopular!
<posingaspopular> i got jumped on my way home by these kids trying to get my money/ipod
<posingaspopular> it was awesome.
<posingaspopular> halloween is the best
<Jucato> O.o
<coreymon77> ...
<coreymon77> posingaspopular: apparently me and you have different opinions on what counts as awesome
<Jucato> and apparently, sarcasm is lost in transmission over the internet :)
<coreymon77> Jucato: not really, im just in school english paper mode
<coreymon77> Jucato: so that stuff doesnt work on me atm
<coreymon77> Jucato: :P
<Jucato> :)
<tuxwulf> bbl
<ardchoille> hagabaka: fwiu, beryl and compiz merged and the product is compiz-fusion
<posingaspopular> yea it was awesome
<posingaspopular> haters try to take my stuff and can't handle
<pagan0ne> hey, anyone here have expirence with running gutsy off a usb pen drive?
<Angelus> is there some kbfx guide?
<funcrush> When I turn off my system in KDE, what command is run?
<funcrush> I can't boot my pc after turn off my system in kubuntu
<funcrush> at once
<shinda> was wondering I got a fresh install, and was trying to load up vlc player, but it keeps giving a wxWidgets error, I tried grabbing a bunch of the gtk libraries and installing those, then even tried compiling wxWidgets from source and installing that but still getting the same error anyone else experience this?
<NickPresta> shinda, which error, specifically?
<shinda> NickPresta -> " skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)"
<aztyx> how do i update steam with wine? its a commando i think
<shinda> Then when I try to click the open button I get -> skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found followed by the same
<NickPresta> shinda, do this in a Konsole: vlc -v --reset-config --reset-plugins-cache -l | grep wx
<funcrush> After turn off my system in kubuntu(kde), my pc can't boot up at once, should push the power button repeatly How can I resolve this? somebody help me plz
<NickPresta> shinda, that will probably tell you about unresolved symbols, which should shed some light on this problem
<aztyx> GAAH Im thinking of go back to windows. sadly
<dasKreech> funcrush: can You give some more info?
<funcrush> dasKreech: Sorry my english is bad T-T
<shinda> hmmm, missing a wxWidgets interface module, and dialogs provider
<LjL> aztyx: if your primary use case is Windows games, that's probably a good option
<dasKreech> aztyx: you should just update it normally i think
<dasKreech> funcrush: Which language ?
<aztyx> no it stops a 26%
<funcrush> dasKreech :  Korean...
<shinda> by any chance would you know what they'd be called in the repos?
<aztyx> LjL: what do you mean?
<dasKreech> !kr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dasKreech> damn :-)
<funcrush> dasKreech: k
<aztyx> is somebody in here playing cs 1.6 in kubuntu? wondering if its laggy
<LjL> aztyx: uhm, you seemed to be frustrated with WINE in relation to gaming software.
<NickPresta> aztyx, it's frame rate is similar, if not identical to Windows
<funcrush> dasKreech: There is no problem in turn off my system in window XP
<aztyx> ok
<NickPresta> shinda, both VLC and wxwidgets were installed from the repos, correct?
<dasKreech> funcrush: right. What happens in Kubuntu?
<aztyx> LjL: yes. but i dont want to get virus. all i need is 1.6 ventrilo and no more
<aztyx> exept some music
<funcrush> dasKreech: when I turn off in kubuntu and then, I push the power button on my PC,
<aztyx> so thats better cuse other i will install some un-usefull program. that i wont use
<aztyx> i know it
<dasKreech> funcrush: to turn it back on?
<funcrush> dasKreech: monitor says, there is no signal
<funcrush> dasKreech: what u mean? (my english is so bad)
<shinda> well VLC was, and I did install the wxwidgets lib also, but after since I was still getting the errors I tried installing it form source also
<dasKreech> funcrush: you press the power button to turn the computer back on?
<shinda> NIckPresta, but vlc was downloaded and installed from the repo's with apt-get
<dasKreech> after it turns off?
<funcrush> dasKreech: hm.. I turn off my system and sleep.. and next day I push the button to use my pc
<NickPresta> shinda, well, VLC works here from the repos (VLC also grabbed various wxwidgets packages) so i don't know what to tell you other than uninstall VLC, uninstall your source build of wxWidgets and try to install VLC again
<funcrush> dasKreech: and then, monitor says, there is no signal. So I turn off my pc again and push the button
<dasKreech> funcrush: ok cool then what?
<funcrush> dasKreech: I should turn off and on one more to use my pc
<pagan0ne> so, has anyone had any expirence running gutsy off a pendrive?
<dasKreech> funcrush: ok What videocard do you have?
<funcrush> dasKreech: Geforce 7300 gt
<dasKreech> Ok
<dasKreech>  hold on
<funcrush> dasKreech: yup thank you very much
<tekteen> anyone know how to install kubuntu on kubuntu with qemu?
<pagan0ne> ill take that as a no... well does anyone know how to get nvidia drivers installed onto a pen drive, and for the system to auto detect which driver would be best for the system its running on?
<sunny_> Hi
<sunny_> I have install kde4, but not startmenu, why?
<sunny_> No startmenu in kde4?
<dasKreech> funcrush: Just in ase there is a #ubuntu-ko
<pagan0ne> so no-one here has any expirence running gutsy off a usb pen drive? let alone trying to get nvidia drivers up and running?
<funcrush> dasKreech: well thx for helping
<funcrush> dasKreech: I'll try to there
<dasKreech> funcrush: Just asking have you ever waited to see if it boots after a little bit?
<funcrush> dasKreech: well sorry I feel my english is so bad I'll search more info in web
<dasKreech> funcrush: how long did you wait before pressing the power button
<dasKreech> when you got the no signal message?
<funcrush> dasKreech: 1 minute or a night(I mean sleep)
<dasKreech> funcrush: ok then you get the no signal message?
<dasKreech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/105102
<dasKreech> That might help
<funcrush> dasKreech:well, the fan of power supply is work, but the monitor says there is no signal and
<funcrush> dasKreech:the LEDs on Keyboard has no light
<dasKreech> funcrush: did you wait after it said no signal?
<dasKreech> Ah
<dasKreech> and when you press caps no LED turns on?
<funcrush> dasKreech: yes
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> :-(
<dasKreech> Hmm
<dasKreech> funcrush: I don't know if it will help
<dasKreech> But next time logout first then shutdown
<funcrush> yup
<dasKreech> See if that makes a difference
<funcrush> hm.. yup
<funcrush> dasKreech: ok, I see. I'll try it
<funcrush> dasKreech: thank you for helping
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<dasKreech> Sure
<CPrgmSwR2> Is beta4 of kde4 being worked on
<funcrush> :)
<dasKreech> hey CPrgmSwR2
<dasKreech> Si
<CPrgmSwR2> hey
<kubuntut> hi! how to install network printer?
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: #kubuntu-devel :)
<kubuntut> hey Jucato good morning...
<Jucato> morning!
<nosrednaekim> kubuntut: is it on windows, linux or standalone?
<kubuntut> windows network attached to other machine
<nosrednaekim> kubuntut: is samba working?
<kubuntut> i think cause i can see/browse other pc machine
<kubuntut> just the shared printer i can't see
<nosrednaekim> kubuntut: ok, did you run the new printer wizard?
<kubuntut> yes i did
<kubuntut> tried to use the scan thingy but doesn't work :)
<nosrednaekim> kubuntut: and you seletced the windows printer option?
<taylan> hi all I am using kmldonkey but I can not fint my downloaded files.
<kubuntut> almost all option :)
<nosrednaekim> kubuntut: try running it as root
<kubuntut> change the   parameters
<kubuntut> i did also in root :)
<nosrednaekim> kubuntut: I don't know exactly how smaba works or any of that stuff
<nosrednaekim> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kubuntut> maybe i will try again cause i update
<kubuntut> but why in ubuntu is as easy as pie in adding network printer?  :)
<nosrednaekim> kubuntut: cause most of the development is focused that way, Kubuntu is ALMOST and afterthought it seems sometimes
<kubuntut> "error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCES_DENIED"
<nite613__> My laptop is crashing coming out of resume; not every time, but about half the time. I've tried the usual stuff with blacklisting (and whitelisting) the NIC module in the acpi config, but that doesn't seem to affect it.
<nite613__> Is there a decent way I can tell what module is causing the hang?
<kubuntut> thats the error when i tried to access the machine whose printer attached
<nosrednaekim> nite613__: video card probably
<nosrednaekim> nite613__: do you have an ATI?
<nite613__> nosrednaekim: nvidia using the restricted glx driver
<kubuntut> maybe i will go back to Ubuntu :)
<nite613__> Dometiems works, sometimes gives black screen, sometimes gives black screen with cursor in top left
<kubuntut> can i dpkg this KDM?
<nite613__> I haven't confirmed that the machine is inaccesible from network in each scenario....
<kubuntut> since i installed kubuntu and added the gdm
<dasKreech> kubuntut: You want to install kdm ?
<SteveR> hello all
<kubuntut> no...
<kubuntut> i have this kubuntu and install the gdm...
<kubuntut> can i uninstall kdm?
<dasKreech> sure
<kubuntut> okay lemme try that :)
<kubuntut> brb
<SteveR> I wonder if someone could help me with a wireless problem
<nite613__> SteveR: Maybe
<SteveR> thx nite613
<nite613__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dasKreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SteveR> I've read wirelss docs, and still can't get it going
<dgtl___> I'm attempting to tunnel X through a 2 leg ssh connection. but I'm having problems with it. I wrote out everything out in the following pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42881/
<nite613__> Start by telling us your problem and asking a question
<SteveR> how can I tell if wpa supplicant is working
<nite613__> wpa_cli
<SteveR> type that into the console?
<nite613__> Start with `man wpa_cli`
<SteveR> ok
<SteveR> nite613 okay so I've got an encyclopedia about wpa
<nite613__> " Start by telling us your problem"
<SteveR> My problem is that when I enter all of the required parameters into network administrator, I can't connect
<SteveR> Example:
<SteveR> I enter then essid
<SteveR> I enter password type  as wpa personal
<aaron_> so was gaim magically replaced with pidgin in 7.10?
<SteveR> I enter the net password
<nite613__> "netowrk administrator"?
<SteveR> sorry network settings
<Jucato> aaron_: yes. though nothing magic about it
<SteveR> by the way (this is ub 7.10)
<dasKreech> aaron_: magically?
<aaron_> if you type gaim in console it runs pidgin, I call that "magic" even though I understand what its
<aaron_> :p
<aaron_> and, it maintained your account settings, also "magic"
<nite613__> SteveR: Do you know the correct module for your card and if it is loaded?
<dasKreech> aaron_: man:/magic :)
<SteveR> nite613 not sure, but I believe that when I did te network troubleshooting process that it was working
<Jucato> aaron_: pidgin, after all, it the next version of gaim. so naturally it would use gaim's accounts and settings. those would be carried over. and gaim is linked to pidgin for the transition :)
<nite613__> SteveR: I'm not familiar with that process. Can you type ifconfig <interfacename> and see the card?
<SteveR> ok will try
<aaron_> oh, pidgin is a version of gaim?
<aaron_> I didn't know that
<dasKreech> aaron_: It is gaim
<aaron_> right
<aaron_> did not know that
<SteveR> nite613 it shows teo ath0s one ath0 and one ath0:avah
<SteveR> both hardware addresses 00 0D 88 94 aa c9
<SteveR> both up
<SteveR> correction "two ath0s
<corporeal> happy halloween all
<aaron_> grdesktop is pretty slick
<SteveR> nite613 short answer, yes, I see it and it is up
<SteveR> nite613__ still there?
<nite613__> SteveR: At that point I'd usually try to get the card associated manuall via iwconfig.
<nite613__> TBH I have no idea how the default "network settings" dialog actually deals with setting up the card. I've always used manual scripts in the past and NetworkManager (since using kubuntu)
<nite613__> I would suggest checking /var/log/debug to see if there is info about what stage it gets to successfuly
<SteveR> nite613__ I see Essid is "" and no WPA line
<nite613__> iwconfig ath0 essid <blah> key <haha>
<andresj> I recently upgraded to kubuntu gutsy, and now kvm is not working (it opens, but then it just hangs up the machine). I am using the linux-rt kernel, which might be the problem (but I used this kernel--well actually, I used the lowlatency one--with kubuntu feisty and it worked well). Any suggestions as to what I should do?
<SteveR> ok will try
<kubuntut> what is the equivalent of peachtree in linux
<aBadNick> if I want to update boost and qt, what command should I run?
<mrukus> umm hi
<mrukus> im really new to kubuntu and am having issues with some commands
<mayeco> kubuntut: nothing
<mayeco> but try gnucash
<kubuntut> mayeco: thanks...
<posingaspopular> mrukus: which commands?
<mrukus> umm an echo command
<mrukus> im trying to set the acer_acpi
<mayeco> kubuntut: np, www.gnucash.org
<mrukus> and i was following a thread
<mrukus> and it gave this command
<mrukus> echo "enabled: 1">/proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<mrukus> and i get this error
<mrukus> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<Bonster> any good program to hide porn with?
<ardchoille> mrukus: You can't do redirection like that
<ardchoille> mrukus:  echo "enabled: 1" | sudo tee -a /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<mrukus> how do i do what that line is trying to do then, i have no clue. im just following what teh thread said to do in order to get my wireless working
<hydrogen> Bonster: mv.
<mrukus> enter that command?
<Bonster> what is that
<ardchoille> mrukus: That thread didn't take into account folks who use sudo instead of logging in as root
<ardchoille> mrukus: That is the proper way to perform that command using sudo
<pagan0ne> wheres the best place to go to get help with compiz-fusion?
<ardchoille> #compiz-fusion
<alexbobp> I tried to shrink my Linux partition, and the partitioner (Partition Commander, I think) crashed.  Now I have the full partition intact, but with the partition table showing the last 10 gigabytes as empty space, so it won't boot.  Is there a tool that can fix the partition table without further editing partitions?  I'm on an Ubuntu liveCD right now.
<dasKreech> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (gutsy), package size 7078 kB, installed size 14424 kB
<dasKreech> alexbobp: try gparted
<mrukus> now i get this error msg tee: /proc/acpi/acer/wireless: Invalid argument
<posingaspopular> i dont think ive used echo before, sorry
<alexbobp> gparted can resize partitions, but right now I need to change the partition table without touching partitions.
<ardchoille> mrukus: Are you sure that is a file which you can actually write to?
<mrukus> from what i have gathered, that command is trying to put that text line, in the file /proc/acpi/wireless
<alexbobp> gparted says something like "can't mess with this partition because it's superblock says it's [large number] size but it's actually [smaller number] size", which pretty much agrees with what I think happened
<mrukus> but i can't do it no matter what ive tried
<ardchoille> mrukus:  Tell me what this command returns:  file /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<topface> how do I update boost?
<ardchoille> mrukus: I'm betting yu can't actually write to that file
<kubuntut> hi i'm using kopete and here at kubuntu... how can i join other channel?.... /j #channel/s
<ardchoille> topface: sudo apt-get upgrade
<topface> thank you
<ardchoille> kubuntut: /join #channel   (where channel is the channel name)
<mrukus>   /proc/acpi/acer/wireless: empty
<kubuntut> /jjoin #ubuntu-ph
<mrukus> thats what i get, had to put the space in there, sry
<ardchoille> mrukus: I don't think you can write to files in /proc/*
<ardchoille> But, I may be wrong.
<ardchoille> !wifi | mrukus
<ubotu> mrukus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrukus> ive been there too
<ardchoille> ok
<mrukus> and on the forums doing what the threads tell me to do, and i always run into garbage like this
<blackwaltz> hmm, this is a new development :D I'm getting 3.0MB/s over a Wireless-G connection ... with sftp no less.
<kubuntut> how to use this compiz-fusion?
<ardchoille> kubuntut: /join  #compiz-fusion
<kubuntut> just tell me how.. i can't see here :)  i installed compiz setting already
<kubuntut> its in the system setting?
<ardchoille> !compiz | kubuntut
<ubotu> kubuntut: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kubuntut> thanks
<dgtl___> i get a the following error when I try and run xterm on a remote server (with x being tunneled through SSH): "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 127.0.0.1:0" anyone have any ideas?
<mrukus> is there a wireless/networking/hardware/laptop channel that i can try
<kubuntut> why i cant close this "adept notifier"?
<pagan0ne> does anyone know how to install binary nvidia drivers onto a pen drive install of Gutsy?
<ardchoille> mrukus: I would recommend trying the forums
<MasterShrek> how come k3b doesnt want to burn mp3s to a cd, it wants me to use wavs
<mrukus> just a general questions, does it matter if my wireless device is listed as an ethernet controller or is that normal
<mrukus> it recognizes the type of chip it is
<mrukus> but it lists it as an ehternet controller along with my real one
<mrukus> the real one is realtek the wireless is artheos, both are listed as ethernet controllers
<mrukus> under the comand lspci
<sir_joshimus_> how do you play an "rm" file
<sir_joshimus_> real movie
<dpoole> does anybody know this problem i upgraded from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and now i have no sound what could be the problem..or how to fix it?
<sir_joshimus_> for real player
<pagan0ne> does anyone here have any expirence with nvidia drivers and a usb pen drive install of Gutsy?
<mrukus> dpoole what computer is it on
<MasterShrek> nvm, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<MasterShrek> sir_joshimus_, check out medibuntu.org
<dasKreech> !real | sir_joshimus_
<ubotu> sir_joshimus_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dpoole> its on a toshiba satellite
<dpoole> the 6.04 version still has sound when i boot in that version
<mrukus> try to access the surround channel in the mixer
<mrukus> and unmute that
<mrukus> i had the same problem
<mrukus> in my search i remeber hearing about that notebook as well
<dpoole> how do i access the surround channel i don't see it on there
<mrukus> it was a tuffy for me to find as well
<mrukus> did you try right clicking on the speaker
<mrukus> icon in the tray
<mrukus> or just open up kmixer
<dpoole> yes only says master channel
<dpoole> i got it open don't see surround channel
<mrukus> allright let me find a site for you that i used, after i entered the commands it allowed me to see the surround channel
<dpoole> thanks
<mrukus> http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/linux-on-the-acer-aspire-5050/
<mrukus> and the best part about that, if it doesn't work, you can just delete the file
<mrukus> hope that works for ya
<dpoole> i don't know much about linux i don't know how to do all of that stuff
<mrukus> allright its not that hard
<mrukus> are you using kubuntu or gnome
<dpoole> i'm using kubuntu
<mrukus> great, so am i
<mrukus> now open up your storage devices
<Angelus> guys
<Angelus> how can i associate the mms:// with a program???
<mrukus> sry i mean storage media
<dpoole> they are open
<mrukus> go to the partition that has linux on it
<dpoole> k
<mrukus> now there should be a folder called etc
<mrukus> is there one
<dpoole> i don't see one
<mrukus> on the right hand side, under your bookmarks, is there a root folder
<dpoole> no
<mrukus> are you sure your on teh right partition
<kubuntunewbie> is this the official kubuntu irc channel?
<mrukus> the one where linux is installed
<dasKreech> kubuntunewbie: yes
<dpoole> i have one for windows and the other one doesn't really have the installed linux show i just upgrade to 7.10
<kubuntunewbie> can anyone recomend a good PCI wireless card for a 1999 compaq p3
<dpoole> or is there a way to configure the sound system the same as my 6.10
<mrukus> im way too new to linux to remember 6.10
<mrukus> if you know how to do that, try it
<mrukus> it might work
<dasKreech> kubuntunewbie: you can try in #hardware as well
<dpoole> how do i upgrade to 7.10 in my 704.
<dasKreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mrukus> does anybody know what the terminal commands would be to create that file
<mrukus> would mkdir file /etc/modprobe.d/sound work?
<ardchoille> no
<ardchoille> mkdir only makes a directory, "touch" makes a file.
<ardchoille> touch /path/file
<hydrogen> or you can just start editing it
<hydrogen> and save it
<ardchoille> yes
<mrukus> ohh with like kedit
<mrukus> and just save it as  /etc/modprobe.d/sound
<ardchoille> you can use kedit, but you'll need to use kdesu
<ardchoille> kdesu kedit
<mrukus> that lets you write to files with permissions right?
<hydrogen> err
<mrukus> "super user"
<posingaspopular> can't you sudo nano the file too?
<hydrogen> you can if you want
<ardchoille> mrukus: right
<hydrogen> but
<mrukus> im learning this stuff, its really cool
<hydrogen> also kate is a nicer editor than kedit
<hydrogen> imo
<ardchoille> Yes, kate is much better
<Dr_Willis> I like mc and mcedit :)
<Dr_Willis> but im old-skool
<hydrogen> I hold out for ed myself
<hydrogen> but i'm oldestschool
<mrukus> hahahahahaha
<Dr_Willis> hydrogen:  i rember ircing on a Greenbar printing terminal....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> If you know what a greenbar printer - then ya know  how old that is. :)
<mrukus> ummm, i can remeber windows 98
<mrukus> talk about oldschool
<Dr_Willis> Phhht! kids....  Stay off my lawn!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mrukus> hahahahahaha
<Dr_Willis> and pull your pants up!
<mrukus> good stuff man
<Dr_Willis> Bring back the Poodle Skirts!
 * Dr_Willis is not THAT old.
<ardchoille> now *that* is old school
<mrukus> allright im off to try and fix this wireless, ill be around though if you guys don't mind
<kazuma_> hi, can anyone tell me where is the KDE theme?
<kazuma_> i just installed a .kth theme
<kazuma_> but i don't know how to use it
<Dr_Willis> well ya got to learn how kde uses themes.. :)
<kazuma_> =o
<Dr_Willis> a theme is composed of 'parts' such as the window decoration, the widgets, the colors, and err icons.
<kazuma_> can you explain it?
<Dr_Willis>  a 'theme' file just defines what parts to use.
<kazuma_> oh
<kazuma_> cause
<kazuma_> i used to have
<Dr_Willis> a theme file   dosent really have the decor or other bits.
<kazuma_> fedora
<kazuma_> and there was something called
<kazuma_> kde theme manager
<Dr_Willis> Theres a Theme factoid on the bot that details it. there ARE a great many  kde themes and parts NOT installed by default
<Dr_Willis> !find kwin-
<ubotu> Found: kwin-style-crystal, kwin-baghira, kwin-style-alphacube, kwin-style-blended, kwin-style-dekorator (and 4 others)
<Dr_Willis> Theres like 10 themes in the package manager not installed by default
<drarem> in konqueror, what are all those little key-looking icons in the 'status bar', there's a long row of them
<Dr_Willis> And the theme control panel icon is under Appearance (i think)
<ardchoille> kazuma_: System Settings > Appearance
<Dr_Willis> I always 'add to panel' -> control Panel icon.  :)
<Dr_Willis> or whatever its called
<kazuma_> what is the function of it?
<ardchoille> drarem: sounds like the "https" icon
<Dr_Willis> it lets yoi get to the settings items easier
<Dr_Willis> or course if you use Compiz, then the window decoration is controled by "emerald" :)
<kazuma_> and why it's easier to have themes
<kazuma_> in fedora ?
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if its any harder or easier.
<kazuma_> cuz
<Dr_Willis> install the themes. run the appearance tool and select a theme.
<kazuma_> i have a yellow package
<kazuma_> and if i click it it says
<Dr_Willis> They just packaged them differently I guess.
<kazuma_> open with
<kazuma_> theme manager
<kazuma_> or something like that
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever downloading a .thm file itself.. since they dont do much by itself.
<Dr_Willis> i aint used fedora in ages. could be they just  got some file assoiucations set up.
 * feffer ...be back later: Gone away for now.
<ardchoille> kazuma_: That's a theme manager theme, as long as you have all the other components (wallpaper, icon theme, etc) it'll work
<kazuma_> and how do i install theme manager?
<ardchoille> you already have it
<kazuma_> yeah?
<ardchoille> kazuma_: System Settings > Appearance
<ardchoille> last item in the list
<kazuma_> gtk styles and fonts?
 * Dr_Willis is not in kde.. so cant lead anyone around the menus...
<ardchoille> kazuma_: No, sorry, I misread
<ardchoille> hold on
<Dr_Willis> of course it pays to explore the menus :)
<kazuma_> thanks
<ardchoille> This is why I hate System Settings
<kazuma_> i'm really nwe here
<Dr_Willis> I always add that Icon to the panel - its always the same layont then. :)
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: fluxbox?
<kazuma_> that's why i ask a lot of things sorry
<ardchoille> kazuma_: open kcontrol: alt+f2, type in kcontrol
<dasKreech> kazuma_: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> dasKreech:  sshing to the linux box at the moment. :) and irssi
<kazuma_> thanks
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: heehee
<kazuma_> ready
<kazuma_> a menu appears
<Dr_Willis> Trying out some Photo editing programs for the wife under windows.
<ardchoille> kazuma_: In kocontrol, go to Appearance & Themes, you'll see the Theme Manager
<kazuma_> woow
<kazuma_> thanks ardchoille and thanks Dr_Willis
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> kazuma_: Lots to explore there :)
<Dr_Willis> trying to find some idiot friendly program for the wife. she wants to be able to set one photo as the background 'faded' then select a 2nd picture  that goes on top of the background thats not faded. but smaller/in the corner. Like you see in the Photo taking places
<bazhang> Fedora might have some prettier artwork out of the box. But Kubuntu is way easier to install themes, artwork, etc.
<Dr_Willis> I can do it in the gimp.. but SHE cant handle that. :)
<Dr_Willis> Yep Ubuntu could use a bit of work in that area . not that i really care for themes and stuff. :0
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I was just about to say "use layers in the gimp", lol
<sup3rw0p> Hi, I was wondering how to uninstall glx, or xgl. I tried to install it with compiz to get the neat effects, but my video card cant handle it.
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:   she had a program that could do it (under windows) that was just drag, drop, slide teh slider. select teh overlay.. but i cant find the disks. :)
<Dr_Willis> cant even rembe4r the name of the program
<ardchoille> sup3rw0p: What video card?
<sup3rw0p> lol, the onboard intel card
<sup3rw0p> After I rebooted, even scrolling firefox is really laggy
<bazhang> 945 Intel?
<sup3rw0p> I'm not too sure...
<ardchoille> sup3rw0p: Hmm.. not sure, I don't use onboard video
<sunny_> kde4 no startmenu
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Show her how powerful the gimp is and she may not go back to that other stuff :)
<sup3rw0p> I was just wondering how to uninstall stuff so I can get rid of it.
<ardchoille> sunny_: kde4 is barely usable atm
<sunny_> and the panelbar to
<ardchoille> sunny_: What did you expect from beta software?
<bazhang> sup3rw0p: you want to get out of compiz, or just save disk space?
<sup3rw0p> I got rid of compiz using the add/remove button, but I can't find glx in there.
<sunny_> I want to try to use kde4, if it's good or not
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know if Seveas has a Gutsy repository, yet? The Wiki doesn't say/
<ardchoille> sunny_: It's not meant for daily use right now, it's still in testing phase
<bazhang> no need for it
<mrukus> im back, with a question on kubuntu
<bazhang> seveas repo, that is
<ardchoille> Kr4t05: From what I understand, the medibuntu repo has replaced Seveas in Gutsy
<mrukus> i might have been trying to do way to much
<hydrogen> kde4 can actually be used daily
<hydrogen> its just not that enjoyable to use it
<hydrogen> at this point
<mrukus> stracth my right ear with my left hand
<mrukus> how can i get to teh restricted drivers area of kubuntu
<ardchoille> mrukus: You might need sudo for that, lol
<mrukus> hahahahahahaha
<Dave__> what are the requirements for kubuntu?
<hydrogen> run restricted-manager-kde
<bazhang> Dave__: in terms of ram? cpu?
<Dave__> both
<Dr_Willis> rather minimal :)
<bazhang> ram --512MB can do it, but oneGB is better, CPU--that's a bit sketchier--perhaps 1Ghz plus
<ardchoille> iirc, 192Mb ram for the livecd
<Dr_Willis> ive ran on less then 512mb and under 1 ghz.. but xfce may be better for anything loser.
<Dr_Willis> lower
<bazhang> :}
<ardchoille> Dave__: If it's an older machine, you might look into running a window manager like fluxbox instead of a full desktop
<Dr_Willis> it MAY be easier to just tell us the system specs. :)
<Kr4t05> ardchoille: Eh... Medibuntu was awful slow last time I used it.
<se7en^Of^9> strange no upgrades since one week ???
<mrukus> darn...well, at least its not somethign stupid
<ardchoille> Kr4t05: Try it again, I've noticed it being faster recently
<Dave__> i have a 600 meg p-3, will it work on that?
<bazhang> Dave__: with enough ram it should do
<ardchoille> Dave__: I have an old PIII and fluxbox runs great on it
<Dr_Willis> Dave__:  it should.. but dont expect it to be a powerhouse. :)
<bazhang> might be a bit laggy though
<Dr_Willis> ive ran on Less.
<mrukus> is ndis wrapper worth it?
<Dave__> cool, thanks everyone
<sunny_> I known, Just curiosity
<bazhang> as a fish wrapper, yes.
<mrukus> its coming on a week with no wireless, when i go to work this weekend i will be without internet for a few days
<mrukus> what are my alternatives
<bazhang> mrukus: which wireless card?
<Dave__> im just having problems booting the live cd
<mrukus> atheros AR5006EG
<mrukus> theres so many threads about it, its gives people alot of problems
<mrukus> but none work
<bazhang> mad-wifi-tools installed?
<mrukus> how can i check that
<mrukus> does it come by default with gutsy
<mrukus> ?
<ardchoille> Dave__: the Alternate cd is a text-based installer (no livecd) and it can run better on an old machine
<Kr4t05> ubotu: medibuntu > me
<bazhang> or perhaps restricted drivers for non-free atheros
<Dave__> ardchoille, ok thanks
<mrukus> i have the driver enabled that is provided, it does say that there is no free driver avalable
<mrukus> so i disable it?
<bazhang> is it the restricted one?
<ardchoille> Dave__: I know that fluxbox and windowmaker (both are window managers) are nice and fast, and they are in the repos
<mrukus> yes, i enabled my ati driver as well
<Dr_Willis> icewm and jwm are also nice and fast. :)
<Dave__> ardchoille, what are those?
<ardchoille> Dave__: Window managers
<Dave__> what are window managers?
<Dr_Willis> the program that does the actual management of all windows. :)
<ardchoille> Dave__:  http://fluxbox.org/  and  http://windowmaker.info/
<Dr_Willis> linux is all about 'layers and legos' :)
<Dave__> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> blocks of programs that form the layers of the os.
<ardchoille> Dave__: KDE is a full DE (desktop environment) and uses kwin as the window manager. you can use a good window manager in place of a DE
<draik> Is there an app to convert a DVD for PSP format?
<Dave__> im not that advanced
<Dr_Willis> avidumz can do that I belive
<Dr_Willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<Dr_Willis> !find avidmu
<Dr_Willis> I never an spell its name right
<ubotu> Package/file avidmu does not exist in gutsy
<ubuntu__> ccc
<ardchoille> avidemux
<Daisuke_Ido> i think i hit the fabled Ballmer Peak today...
<bazhang> haha
<mrukus> one last thing i swear, how can i back up my settings now so i can revert back to my present setting if i screw something up
<Dave__> il just try the alternate cd
<mrukus> can i make like a backup dvd or somethign to restore my system to its present condition
<Daisuke_Ido> for two weeks i've been sitting down almost daily at my laptop, opening jbuilder, and false-starting on this project for class
<ubuntu__> anyone can give me a serial and authorization key for autocad 2007
<Dr_Willis> personal settings are in /home/username - just backup that dir to cd/dvd
<ardchoille> mrukus: You can burn your home directory to a cd/dvd
<Daisuke_Ido> today, i sat down, fired it up, and i had the entire base of the game done in two hours
<ardchoille> ubuntu__ Don't bother asking that kind of thing in here
<bazhang> efnet
<bazhang> is it permissible to mention the name of Ubuntu-based distros here?
<draik> ardchoille: You mean I can't ask how to hack the Gibson in this channel?
<ardchoille> draik: lol
<ardchoille> draik: hacking is one thing, but what he asked was outright piracy
<Jucato> bazhang: perfectly permissible to just mention it. of course don't expect to be able to get full support :)
<draik> ardchoille: I also cannot install avidemux. Here is the error message............ avidemux: Depends: libfaad2-0 (>= 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp) but it is not going to be installed
<Dr_Willis> and offtopic! :)
<Daisuke_Ido> draik: bring me the head of matthew lillard on a stick!
<bazhang> thanks Jucato
<Dr_Willis> !info libfadd
<ubotu> Package libfadd does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> !info libfadd2
<ubotu> Package libfadd2 does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> !find libfad
<Daisuke_Ido> info libfaad2
<Daisuke_Ido> !info libfaad2
<ubotu> Package/file libfad does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Package libfaad2 does not exist in gutsy
 * Dr_Willis cleans his glasses
<ardchoille> hehe
<Dr_Willis> !find libfaa
<Daisuke_Ido> !info libfaad2-0
<ubotu> Found: libfaac-dev, libfaac0, libfaad2-0, libfaad2-dev
<ubotu> libfaad2-0: freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 197 kB, installed size 396 kB
<draik> Daisuke_Ido: I love that movie. I know it's false, but it was just interesting for what it was at its time
<Dr_Willis> Be sure Multivers is enabled.
 * Jucato teaches Daisuke_Ido the !find trigger
<Dr_Willis> !info  avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
 * posingaspopular teaches Daisuke_Ido the !jucato trigger
<ardchoille> libfaad2-0 is in multiverse
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: i knew i was soooo close :)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get update, upgrade, and try again
<Jucato> posingaspopular: SEGFAULT
<draik> I'm not Gutsy. I'm Feisty.
<posingaspopular> omg where?
 * draik waves at Jucato
<Jucato> draik!!!!!!! long time no talk :D
<ardchoille> !info libfaad2-0 feisty
<draik> lol
<ubotu> libfaad2-0: freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 193 kB, installed size 544 kB
<Jucato> would you look at that? same version!
<Cainen> Alright, I'm using a computer with multiple users.  How do I downsize someone else's user folder if they're not going to use it?
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall that libfaad was not on one of the repos i was using.. had to change to another.
<draik> It wants to remove ffmpeg libavcodeccvs51 libavformatcvs51 libfaad0
<ardchoille> Well, if avidemux and libfaad2-0 are in the same repo, why is he getting that error?
<Dr_Willis> Cainen:  you mean delete their stuff?
<Cainen> no.
<Cainen> They don't -have- stuff in their user folders.
<draik> ardchoille: I don't want to remove ffmpeg
<Cainen> they're taking up gigs of space that they don't use;.
<draik> Alternative?
<Jucato> Cainen: if they don't have files in their user folder, then they're not taking up space at all
<Angelus> is there some tool to terminate unneeded processes in linux or to clear the memory?
<Cainen> that's not what I mean <_>
<ardchoille> draik: does libfaad2-0 provide the same functionality as ffmpeg?
<Dr_Willis> Jucato:  :) i was wondering that also.
<Cainen> see
 * Jucato looks
<anton_> Hello there, I'm trying to install Nvidia graphics card drivers for linux (I have Kubuntu 7.04), and I get a message saying that x-server is already running. What can I do to change this? I am a newbie at Linux.
<Jucato> !nvidia | anton_
<ubotu> anton_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> just follow the guide for nvidia and kubuntu 7.04 ^^^^
<Daisuke_Ido> anton_: first, you install them from the repo, not the .run you got from nvidia's website...
<Kr4t05> ardchoille: Medibuntu is only giving me about 6kbps. :/
<Jucato> Cainen: yes please do explain
<Cainen> basically, I want to resize the alloted space so I can use it myself.
<anton_> repo?
<Daisuke_Ido> !repositories | anton_
<ubotu> anton_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<anton_> Thank you.
<Jucato> Cainen: why? are the other users' home folder in a different partition from your own home folder?
<ardchoille> Kr4t05: No idea why it's faster for me. Maybe a different country?
<Cainen> No, and that's the problem.
<Angelus> andresj:  K-menu , system settings, restricted drivers. switch to administrator mode and mark the nvidia driver, a window will open press enable, it will install the nvidia driver, when it finishes it will tell you it needs a computer restart, so reboot you're computer. :)
<Cainen> It's cutting the space inbetween the users.
<andresj> Angelus, I already got that.
<Angelus> * anton_:   K-menu , system settings, restricted drivers. switch to administrator mode and mark the nvidia driver, a window will open press enable, it will install the nvidia driver, when it finishes it will tell you it needs a computer restart, so reboot you're computer. :)
<Jucato> Cainen: what do you mean? all user folders are under /home, and /home is in a separate partition?
<Dr_Willis> Cainen:  simple fix. is just make a directoy on the other partition, chown it to be owned by who you want to use it. then just link it to the Users home dir as /home/user/Otherstorage or similer
<andresj> oh ok
<Jucato> Angelus: there's no restricted manager in 7.04
<Angelus> andresj: my bad, i mistaken the nick
<andresj> Angelus, I thought you were answering my question from about 4 hours ago :)
<Angelus> oh he's using 7.04
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: you understood what he meant? good for you :/
<Cainen> let me see.
<Angelus> what was you're question andresj
<anton_> Angelus: I can't find "restricted drivers"
<Kr4t05> ardchoille: I'm USA Eastern, what about you?
<Dr_Willis> I have a user with storage dirs on 4 different hds :)
<draik> For everyone here using Gutsy. How do you like it? Stable enough for novice users to use?
<Jucato> Angelus: Linux is smart about memory management. the memory that apss don't use is used for disk cache. if more apps need more memory, it reallocates
<andresj> what could I do to get kvm working, because now it doesn't work (I recently updated/replaced with gutsy)... I think it doesn't work because I'm using linux-rt kernel, but I'm not sure.
<ardchoille> Kr4t05: Seattle. I don't know what to say then, medibuntu is good here
<Kr4t05> That's strange.
<Angelus> anton_:  you're running an outdated and unsupported version of kubuntu, download / upgrade to kubuntu gutsy
<Jucato> Angelus: wrong
<Angelus> why?
<anton_> Mind giving me a link?
<Jucato> Feisty is supported until 8.10
<ardchoille> Angelus: It *is* supported
<Cainen> draik: I haven't had issues with it that weren't caused by unsupported hardware.
<Angelus> Jucato: aint the only version supported more then 6months kubuntu dapper?
 * Dr_Willis will stick withy Gutsy
<Jucato> all regular (non-LTS) releases are supported for 18 months
<Angelus> and still, its a good idea to update
<Jucato> Angelus: no.
<Jucato> the lifespan is 18 months not 6 months
<Jucato> the development cycle is the 6 months one
<Angelus> anton_:  http://kubuntu.com , go to download, and download. :)
<anton_> Sure, I'll update if anyone could give me a link with some info. I'm really new to this. :)
<anton_> Aha.
<Jucato> anton_: the guide for upgrading is in the channel topic
 * Jucato doesn't recommend upgrading just to get the restricted devices manager
<draik> Cainen: What isn't supported?
<Jucato> it's not a necessity, only a convenience
 * posingaspopular doesn't recommend upgrading via a GUI
<Angelus> anton_: if you want the dvd version , download the torrent file and use a torrent client to download. if you want the cd version choose a link near you or a link of you're country
<Angelus> Jucato: its still a good idead to upgrade but no?
<Jucato> no. not always
<Cainen> draik: My laptop's sound card chipset.
<Cainen> Doesn't work with headphones.
 * andresj agrees with posingaspopular
<Daisuke_Ido> the...  chipset doesn't work with headphones
 * andresj didn't have luck using adept updater to get gutsy
<Cainen> same.
<Cainen> Or synaptic
<Cainen> Both crashed.  I just dist-upgraded.
<Cainen> =/
<Jucato> posingaspopular: unfortunately, only the GUI method upgrading to gutsy ensures that you get the correct packages before starting the upgrade
<Jucato> (before and after)
<Angelus> its a good idea to download the cd/dvd and format, thats the best way
<ardchoille> I only upgraded once, it broke almost everyting.. I'll never do it again
<Cainen> I upgraded from 6.06 to 7.10.
<Cainen> Only encountered one bug, and it's not killing my comp.
<Jucato> straight from 6.06 to 7.10?
<Cainen> no
 * ronin_ yawns and puts his candy down, opting for tea
<ardchoille> Cainen: I hope you didn't skip releases
<Cainen> from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10 RC3
<ardchoille> right
<Jucato> oh ok. good
<Daisuke_Ido> ballsy
<Daisuke_Ido> that edgy > feisty upgrade was dicey at best
<draik> With the upgrade to the new repos, what happens to the old ones? Medibuntu, Mintbox, Compiz/Beryl, etc?
<draik> Why can't you skip on upgrades?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, beryl no longer exists and isn't supported
<Jucato> draik: the upgrade tool disables the 3rd party repos
<mm_202> Im sure everyone asks this, but whats the url for the guide of how to upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04?
<Jucato> and compiz-fusion is in the official repos already
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz is in the main repos
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<Cainen> draik: because you need to upgrade step-by-step
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<draik> !upgrade
<mm_202> ardchoille: danke
<Daisuke_Ido> mm_202: it's in the topic, you just joined, it should be visible
<Angelus> hmm
<Jucato> draik: because it's not supported (skipping releases)
<ronin_> Is anyone having ANY luck with OpenGL and the new ATI 8.43 driver perchance?
<Angelus> an upgrade requires a computer reboot i bet?
<draik> Angelus: Not true
<Daisuke_Ido> Angelus: eventually, you're going to a new kernel...  if you want to take advantage of it, then yes
<Angelus> well gutsy uses a different kernel
<draik> What happens to all of my current apps?
<anton_> "Could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application" <---What does this mean?
<Jucato> you only need to reboot if you want to use the new kernel. you can keep on using the same kernel until you reboot
<ardchoille> I have a feeling they'll solve that too someday (switching kernels without reboot)
<Jucato> draik: they get updated
<Jucato> ardchoille: most probably not...
<Jucato> that's kinda technically impossible...
<draik> What if there isn't an update/upgrade? Beryl for example.
<Jucato> draik: they remain the same.
<mm_202> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, sorry, read the last two lines, missed the first.
<Angelus> i heared there is somekind of tool
<Jucato> unless they somehow conflict w/ something in the official repos, in which case they might get removed.. not reallysure
<Angelus> to switch kernels
<Jucato> sure*
<ardchoille> Jucato: so was getting to the moon at one time
<Angelus> i forgot the name dought
<Dr_Willis> i recall hearing about the switching kernels thing also.. but not sure how usefull that would be for a average user. :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: maybe. but unless they figure out a way to take the floor from under you,without you falling... then I'd say it would be impossible at this point
<Jucato> of course, I could be wrong (always)
<ardchoille> ah
<Dr_Willis> who knows what kernel 3.0 will be like. :)
<Jucato> who know if 3.0 will ever happen at all?!?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I read that there won't be a kernel 3.0
<Dr_Willis> proberly has ESP modules you will load. and FemBot support.
 * Jucato thinks he'll see 2.6.1000 before he dies...
<Dr_Willis> Linux3000
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ardchoille> lol @ FemBot support
<Dr_Willis>  Plug and play support.......
<Dr_Willis> Then Pay
<Jucato> or Pray
<ardchoille> I read an interview with Linus Torvalds and he said he didn't see the need for kernel 3.0
<Angelus> why there won't be a 3.0 version?
<Jucato> because the main man himself said so?
<ronin_> There will only be incomplete FemBot support.  Limited resources for documentation in the community. However, NeckBeard Manager will automagically config itself perfectly every time
<Dr_Willis> who knows what new cpu/hardware will be arund in 10 years.. :)
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Good point
<draik> Where is the CLI instructions for Feisty to Gutsy upgrade/
<draik> ?
<Jucato> none
<bazhang> we'll be wearing hardware in ten years time
<ardchoille> draik: It isn't recommended
<Dr_Willis> Quantum  computer chips, optical/holographic media...
<Jucato> (because it's not recommended/completely supported)
<Dr_Willis> and i bet we STILL have lame Copy prtetion on games
<draik> Dr_Willis: I'm still waiting on my flying car
<Jucato> basically: if you insist on doing the command line upgrade, we presume you already know what you're doing :)
<dsmith_> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> heh, I knew what I was doing and it still broke
<draik> Jucato: You know me. What makes you think I have a clue?
<Jucato> draik: that you're asking for command line upgrade instructions :)
<Angelus> maybe finally i will see bioweapons walking in the street! people injected with T-virus and mutated
<Angelus> mwahhahah
<draik> Well, I guess I will upgrade my laptop right now
<draik> GUI
<Angelus> format it
<Angelus> betta'
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> closing all apps
<Angelus> to switch to compiz
<draik> What is that package that is required prior to upgrade?
<ronin_> So no luck with OpenGL and the latest fglrx, anyone?
<pagan0ne> anyone know why, in a fresh install of gutsy, kopete appears to not function, i enter all the info, and it wont connect to msn, yahoo, or aim... no error... not even attempthing to connect
<Dr_Willis> ronin_:  i recall some people having a guide url in #ubuntu but i dident follow/read it
<ronin_> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  I'll check it out.  It actually installed like a dream (Envy), but as I was warned earlier, OpenGL is flakey in this point release for some reason
<bazhang> pagan0ne: not used kopete before, but gaim err pidgin works well here
<MasterShrek> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pagan0ne> bazhang: well i think its a problem with kwallet, as kwalletmanager wont let me create any new wallets, its asif the wallet subsystem is froze up
<bazhang> pagan0ne: can you turn off the kwallet functionality?
<pagan0ne> bazhang: i can but it doesnt fix the kopete problem, not sure if its actually turning off though
<pagan0ne> MasterShrek: im not contecting ubotu, but in my expirence envy is a godsend, as the repo's still dont configure nvidia drivers properly straight out of the box....
<ardchoille> pagan0ne: What's so hard about typing "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<MasterShrek> well im of the idea that using a script like envy is defeating the purpose of using linux at all, you arent actually learning how things are working
<lnxkde> anyone knows when is the beta 4 going to be realesed for kubuntu?
<ardchoille> MasterShrek: I agree
<ardchoille> lnxkde: Not until at least 8.10
<pagan0ne> ardchoille: the fact that it left my system (straight out of the 32bit gutsy install) with a broken x server
<Jucato> lnxkde: sorry, but the most definite answer I can give now is "when they're ready"...
<lnxkde> I am talking about KDE 4 beta4
<Jucato> lnxkde: see my reply in the other room
<ardchoille> lnxkde: See Jucato's previous post :)
<lnxkde> thankx
<lnxkde> Jucato:
<lnxkde> btw: what is so ^*(&$%^*($%(# bad about asking !
<ardchoille> pagan0ne: I've installed the nivida driver on 100+ machines, never had a problem doing from command line and it only takes 1 minute
<pagan0ne> ardchoille: well it seems every version of kubuntu from edgy on has always managed to botch the xorg.conf file up on my system
<pagan0ne> ardchoille: complete format, install fresh from dvd or cd, and then using that versions reccomended method has always resulted in a system (for me) where x would fail to start, however envy works every time
<ardchoille> Funny how my 8 year old niece was able to install nvidia drivers without envy
<MasterShrek> pagan0ne, thats why it doesnt work, because you dont know how to fix it because youve used envy all the time, i cant guarantee it but i would guess that after one kernel upgrade youll be left without x
<bazhang> :}
<pagan0ne> ardchoille: look im not trying to start a fight, ive gotten nvidia drivers up on many systems, but on THIS system, the one click method doesnt work at all
<ardchoille> Seriously, my 8 year old niece uses Ubuntu, she loves it. If that's not a testament to how easy Ubuntu is, I don't know what is
<MasterShrek> pagan0ne, what card is it may i ask?
<Daisuke_Ido> how would i go about passing the output of a string of piped grep commands to wget as a url list?
<pagan0ne> MasterShrek: been through a couple kernel upgrades, and it doesnt cause many issues, i do know how to install nvidia drivers even the binary blobs, however apt just doesnt do it right for me
<pagan0ne> MasterShrek: its dual Nvidia 8800 GS's on PCI-E
<MasterShrek> pagan0ne, i never use apt for my nvidia drivers, so i got no idea how they work
<Cacher> Daisuke_ido:  in bash:    for url in `piped grep command` ; do wget $url ; done
<pagan0ne> MasterShrek: well _usually_ it just does, however on this system, it leaves me with "no screens found" and it refuses to load the nvidia kernel module
<pagan0ne> but thats not my problem right now
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: neat
<ardchoille> pagan0ne: iirc, that's the current dirver.. easy to install
<Cacher> pay attention to the ticks,  ` != '
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: that i know, ` delimits a command.  for instance, i already have /home/`whoami`/.kde/share/apps...  and so on
<pagan0ne> ardchoille: it may be easy, but if it leaves me with a broken x on restart (when installed through apt) i wouldnt call it "easy"... fresh gutsy install, no extras, enable restricted drivers, and bam, on reboot x wont load
<MasterShrek> but Daisuke_Ido ~/ is your home dir also, no matter where it resides
<Cacher> yup
<MasterShrek> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> MasterShrek: i'm aware of that
<MasterShrek> ok didint know :)
<pagan0ne> anyway, thats completly irrelivent to the problem im having, and like i said im not trying to start a fight
<pagan0ne> i just need help with kopete
<Daisuke_Ido> but this assumes you may not necessarily be looking in your own home dir :)
<Daisuke_Ido> wait
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Cacher> and ~/ will work after you change your home to something other than /home/username
<Daisuke_Ido> that wouldn't work :D
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe i should just keep it as is
<Daisuke_Ido> meh
<Cacher> well, ~username/ will always work
<Cacher> ;)
<MasterShrek> but if you are root, ~/ will point to /root, where as /home/`whoami` would point to /home/root which probably doesnt exist
<MasterShrek> a symlink would work tho i spose...
<Cacher> ~root would work
<Cacher> ~ =  my home
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm gonna go with ~/ for now
<Cacher> ~user = user's home
<Daisuke_Ido> until i get it working, at least :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Jucato> ~ = the current user's home
<Daisuke_Ido> seems i need to strip the urls out of these lines before this will work :\
<Cacher> can you provide the output of the piped grep command?
<Cacher> or a couple lines
<Cacher> or even the input maybe we can find a better solution
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa
<Daisuke_Ido> it worked
<Daisuke_Ido> wget's throwing errors for parts of lines it doesn't like
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's definitely getting the URLs...
<Cacher> if it's throwing errors, make sure they aren't empty files
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Cacher> the command i gave you should work provided that the output of your grep is a whitespace-separated list of valid urls
<pagan0ne> anyone know how to fix kopete? it wont connect, fresh install, problem looks like it may be related to kwallet....
<Daisuke_Ido> it's grabbing every whitespace-separated entry, urls and not
<Cacher> do you have whitespaces in your urls?
<Cacher> well it would, my command did not filter urls out
<ardchoille> should use  %20  instead of spaces in url's, no?
<Cacher> the $url variable was just a name i picked, not a filter or anything
<Daisuke_Ido> http://pastebin.ca/757343
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, there's no whitespaces in the urls
<Daisuke_Ido> but these are log lines
<Cacher> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> [Sun Oct 14 2007 TIME] <nick> URL
<Daisuke_Ido> it's grabbing each of those first parts then the url
<Cacher> can you paste the output of your grep filter, without my script wrapped around it?
<Daisuke_Ido> the output?  not without incriminating myself :)
<Cacher> okay than
<Cacher> can you describe it
<Daisuke_Ido> i just did
<ardchoille> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> the actual piped grep commands?
<Cacher> let me take a wild guess
<Daisuke_Ido> that i can do...
<Cacher> is each line of output looking like this:
<Cacher> mon day year url
<dasKreech> Jucato: I know what kernel 3.0 will be like
<Daisuke_Ido> running the bare grep command now
<Daisuke_Ido> waiting for results...  there's a lot to trudge through :D
<draik> Ready or not, here I upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> [Thu Nov 1 2007] [00:58:54] <Demonbaines>  http://
<Cacher> ok
<Cacher> add one more pipe to that
<Daisuke_Ido> grep -i Demonbaines ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/* | grep -i http\: | grep -i \.jpg$
<ardchoille> he gets too many pipes and he's going to need roto rooter, lol
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the current set
<sunny_> How to install intel graphic driver
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: gutsy?
<sunny_> yes
<draik> Jucato: Is there an issue with canonical (feisty)?
<sunny_> kubuntu gusty
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Cacher>  add this at the end:  | sed 's/$.*http:/http:/g'
<sunny_> thank you,
<draik> Daisuke_Ido: I don't think there's a dash between xorg and video
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, thought i might need sed to extract the urls
<Daisuke_Ido> !find video-intel
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Cacher> correction  add this at the end:  | sed 's/$.*http/http/g'
<draik> Daisuke_Ido: Sorry.
<Daisuke_Ido> draik: i was double-checking myself too :)
<draik> Preparing the upgrade is stuck at Fetching file 90 of 95
<draik> I cannot click on Show Terminal >>> since it is greyed out
<Cacher> my bad:  | sed 's/^.*http/http/g'
<Daisuke_Ido> draik: only been a couple minutes, you're okay :)
<sunny_> I tried, but It's says I have install the driver
<draik> Daisuke_Ido: How long will this part take?
<Daisuke_Ido> draik: i dunno
<draik> average?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't really remember :)
<Daisuke_Ido> took me a few minutes, i know that
<dasKreech> Jucato: http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/3/2/247
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: it says it's already installed?
<sunny_> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ... so what's the issue?
<Jucato> dasKreech: ??
<sunny_> but I use glxgears to check
<dasKreech> Jucato: catching up
<sunny_> only 1110FPS
<dasKreech> The kernel 3.0 discussion
<draik> Well, I have to go to work early tomorrow.
<sunny_> So I can open google earth
<Jucato> dasKreech: I do believe they have scrapped that convention as well. no more ood-even unstable-stable scheme
<draik> I will leave this overnight
<Daisuke_Ido> it's integrated graphics.  the fact that glxgears worked to begin with should have told you you had the 3d drivers installed :)
<draik> Thank you all for your help. As always, you're great help.
<dasKreech> Jucato: I know. The odds were just as stable
<dasKreech>  but kernel 3 will be written in VB!
<Daisuke_Ido> >_<
<Daisuke_Ido> byebye stability
<Daisuke_Ido> and everything else, too!
<dasKreech> that's the point I think ;-)
<sunny_> 3D driver? I can't anywhere
<Cacher> LOL
<sunny_> I can't find anywhere
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: in a terminal, type 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<Daisuke_Ido> without 's
<sunny_> Ok
 * Jucato inserts a -i after grep
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: never needed it before :)
<Jucato> oh yeah.. hm..
<Daisuke_Ido> exact same output
<Jucato> oh! it's needed if you grep for yes
<anton_> Hello there. I'm trying to use bittornado, but I get an error everytime I try to download a torrent. Do I need to be in root mode or something? It says permission denied.
<anton_> If that's the case, how do I go into root mode?
<sunny_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Daisuke_Ido> anton_: if you need to be superuser to use a torrent client, something's wrong with it.
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: i965 chipset?
<sunny_> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> thought so.
<Daisuke_Ido> same thing that's in my 1420n
<sunny_> what's worng
<Daisuke_Ido> i fixed it, but i don't remember how...
<anton_> Daisuke_Ido: I see.
<sunny_> How you do it
<sunny_> Oh! my gay
<anton_> Daisuke_Ido: Recommend any other bittorrent client?
<sunny_> Don't you Recommend a littled about it? tell me the condition about that
<Daisuke_Ido> anton_: ktorrent
<Cacher> ktorrent works fine for me
<Daisuke_Ido> or deluge-torrent
<Cacher> whoa
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: change your colour dept to 16 bit
<bazhang> transmission is a good client as well
<Daisuke_Ido> the igp isn't getting enough shared memory to handle DRI at 24 bit
<Cacher> tab-completion on nicks <- brilliant
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: amen :)
<Daisuke_Ido> however, sometimes i catch myself getting mad at tab-complete when it won't finish normal words for me :\
<Cacher> Daisuke_Ido: lol i know.  I should be able to hit the tab and it types my current thought
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: it'll be in kernel 3.0!
<anton_> Thanks, KTorrent seems to be working fine!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome. ktorrent's nice
<Cacher> with VB though?
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, that was just a rumour
<Cacher> you'll need to install 3 gigs of M$ devoloper libraries before it'll work
<Daisuke_Ido> they're writing it in perl
<Cacher> ha
<Cacher> can you fit a perl interpreter into a MBR?
<sunny_> change in xorg.conf?
<Cacher> sunny_: what are you trying to do?
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: or under system settings > display and monitor (i think)
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: lower default res from 24 to 16 bit
<Cacher> it's a one-liner in xorg.conf
<Merrittkr> Can anyone suggest a channel for general chat, that actually has living people in it? :)
<sunny_> chang colur
<sunny_> in 16bit
<sunny_> display and monitor on this item
<Cacher> sunny_: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cacher> ps do we have good reason for doing this?
<sunny_> sudo kate /etc/x11.xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: not enough shared memory to enable direct rendering at 24 bit
<Daisuke_Ido> integrated graphics processor
<Cacher> sunny_: ctrl-f
<Cacher> sunny_: DefaultDepth
<Daisuke_Ido> change 24 to 16
<Daisuke_Ido> save
<Cacher> but don't close yet
<sunny_> yes, i have change now,
<Cacher> make sure there is a 16-bit display subsection
<Cacher> below, see "depth 24"
<Cacher> see "depth 16"?
<Cacher> in no, change also
<sunny_> Am'I need to restart X
<sunny_> ?
<Cacher> wait
<Cacher> if you get stuck out of X, can you ise vim or a text-based editor to fix it back?
<Cacher> if tis fails i mean
<Cacher> ooh i know
<Cacher> save kate
<Cacher> oops
<Cacher> i hope he comes back
<Daisuke_Ido> ...yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> i forgot about checking to see if there was a 16 bit depth section
<Daisuke_Ido> i just take it for granted that it's there :\
<Cacher> i was gonna tell him to save, then to do a "new session" from the k menu
<Cacher> yeah it's not there on mine
<Cacher> do we know what chipset he has?
<Jucato> a new session doesn't restart X or start a new X session
<Jucato> er.. I mean a new X session that uses the new xorg.conf
<Cacher> you sure?
<Jucato> afaik
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: intel 965
<Jucato> and when I tried before
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i liked your post on the planet about kubuntu
<Cacher> i have that chipset i think
<Jucato> posingaspopular: heh thanks :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i've got it in my 1420n
 * Jucato is surprised he hasn't been flamed... yet...
<Daisuke_Ido> ehh?
<Cacher> Jucato: long before there was an easy way to do it (k menu), I used to start multiple X servers, it was just "startx -- :Z" where Z was the display number you wanted to use
<posingaspopular> yea how has the response been so far
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the word, sunny_
<Jucato> Cacher: I don't remember that option in the K Menu, but yeah that's how you usually start a fresh new X session
<sunny_> I chang colur dept, and check, no use
<sunny_> sunny@SUNNY:~$ glxgears
<sunny_> 6051 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1192.842 FPS
<sunny_> 6120 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1212.484 FPS
<sunny_> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<sunny_>       after 25338 requests (6722 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<sunny_> sunny@SUNNY:~$
<Daisuke_Ido> glxinfo | grep direct
<Cacher> nope i got the 945
<Daisuke_Ido> though i'm thinking it'll still be no
<Jucato> posingaspopular: so far so good. only got a few idiot comments :)
<Cacher> sunny_: did you install 915resolution ?
<sunny_> sunny@SUNNY:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<sunny_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<posingaspopular> ah thats because i havent commented and up'ed the stupid
<Daisuke_Ido> grr...
<Jucato> posingaspopular: hahah! I doubt it :)
 * Daisuke_Ido thinks for a moment
<sunny_> I'm have install anything, just come with system's
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: the new driver is supposed to make 915resolution redundant
<sunny_> OK
<Cacher> oh
<Cacher> well, what driver is he using?
<Daisuke_Ido> -intel
<Daisuke_Ido> rather than -810
<Daisuke_Ido> (which needed 915resolution)
<sunny_> Where I get it
<lordofthepigs> Hello! If I add a script to /etc/init.d will it get executed automatically, or do I need to do something else?
<Cacher> auto i think
<Cacher> sunny is on gutsy?
<sunny_> yes
 * Cacher is on gutsy with a 945 chipset, 915resolution and the i810 driver, and is loving him some 3d goodness
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<sunny_> Ok
<Cacher> Daisuke_Ido: nice trick
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | sunny_
<ubotu> sunny_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> Cacher: borrowed it from the forums :D
<sunny_> sunny@SUNNY:~$ cat /var/log/xorg.log | grep EE
<sunny_> cat: /var/log/xorg.log: No such file or directory
<sunny_> sunny@SUNNY:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.log | grep EE
<sunny_> cat: /var/log/Xorg.log: No such file or directory
<Daisuke_Ido> Xorg.0.log
<Cacher>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sunny_> sorry
<Cacher> [Error] var/log/Xorg.0.log: Unknown command.
<Cacher> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> i get that occasionally
<Cacher> been a while away from irc for me
<Cacher> doh
<Cacher> !paste | sunny
<ubotu> sunny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> you definitely want to use pastebin for something like this :)
<sunny_> Cacher What's !paste | sunny mean
<sunny_> how can i do
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: see the message from ubotu
<lordofthepigs> Where do I have to register a init.d script to have it executed at startup?
<sunny_>  !paste | sunny
<ubotu> sunny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cacher> lord of the pigs: give the name of ANY script from your init.s folder
<sunny_> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Daisuke_Ido> paste the output there
<sunny_> Ok
<sunny_> I get It
<Daisuke_Ido> and once you submit, it'll give you a url
<Cacher> lordofthepigs: you have to symlink the script into one of the /etc/rc?.d/ folders
<lordofthepigs> oh, I see
<Cacher> ? being whatever your default runlevel is
<lordofthepigs> i've just read about something called update-rc.d
<Cacher> likely 2 or 3
<Cacher> that may work for you, I am old-school
<Cacher> the symlinks all have prefixes that determines the order tey are run in
<lordofthepigs> I want to use the undervolt script of PHC 0.3
<lordofthepigs> so I would need it to run during boot time
<lordofthepigs> what runlevels would I need to register it with then?
<sunny_> Daisuke_Ido on gusty, if we need to setup Intel graphics
<sunny_> ???
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: go to the pastebin website, paste the error messages, and give us the link
<Daisuke_Ido> we can't do anything without that link.
<sunny_> I have paste it aready
<Cacher> lordofthepigs: you can place your script anywhere, and add it to the end of /etc/rc.local
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the link?
<Daisuke_Ido> you have to tell us, or we won't be able to see it :)
<dotz> can i use kubuntu as a server?
<anton_> Best audio player for Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok, hands down
<posingaspopular> amarok
<anton_> Hm, couldn't get any sound from it, but I got sound from Kaffeine
<Daisuke_Ido> that's odd
<sunny_> I just put my name there, how can I tell you?
<Daisuke_Ido> when you click the paste button it will give you a link
<Cacher> sunny_: put in name, then paste into big box, then scroll down and hit "paste" button
<Cacher> then copy the link at the top of your browser and paste the link in here
<Daisuke_Ido> i've got about 5 minutes before i have to crash
<sunny_> yes I do all what you say
<Daisuke_Ido> class in 6 hours :\
<dotz> can i use linux as an active directory server?
<Daisuke_Ido> sunny_: except the pasting the link in here part
<Cacher> sunny_: tell us the http:// of the page you are on
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't AD an ntfs thing?
<sunny_> Ok, now i paste another one aready, can you see it
<Daisuke_Ido> you have to give us the link in *here*
<Cacher> sunny, what page are you on
<anton_> Hm, what could be wrong if I get sound from kaffeine, but not amarok?
<Cacher> sunny_: tell us the URL
<Cacher> anton_: amarok volume all the way down
<anton_> Cacher: Nope.
<sunny_> I don't what is URL
<squarebottle> I don't have the option to shutdown. It only gives me the option to log out. Any thoughts?
<dotz> can i use samba as AD?
<sunny_> my net page?
<Cacher> sunny_: top of browser ->  http://dkkfsfksfldskfjds
<sunny_> webpage?
<Cacher> YES
<Cacher> tell us http
<sunny_> http://www.163.com
<Cacher> webpage where yu see your paste
<sunny_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42888/
<Cacher> :)
<squarebottle> Does anybody know how I can make the option to shutdown come back?
<sunny_> thank you
<anton_> I can't find any audio settings in Amarok...
<sunny_> This one is OK
<anton_> So, how can I get any sound from it? :P
<sunny_> ???
<Cacher> (EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0
<sunny_> yes
<anton_> The "welcome file" worked...but not my mp3's
<Cacher> that is how pastebin works
<sunny_> what'a worng with it
<posingaspopular> anton_: can you get sound outside of the welcome sound?
<Cacher> you paste, then tell us the web page
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not the i965...  is it?
<posingaspopular> stream music, etc
<Daisuke_Ido> anton_: libxine1-ffmpeg
<Daisuke_Ido> install that :)
<anton_> posingaspopular: I get sound with kaffeine, and that welcome-file worked, too...
<Daisuke_Ido> the welcome file is an ogg
<anton_> Daisuke_Ido: Howto? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> anton_: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Cacher> sunny_: lspci | grep VGA
<sunny_> Daisuke_Ido Are you talk to me?
<anton_> Big thanks! :)
<sunny_> Ok
<anton_> Daisuke_Ido: Still doesn't seem to work :S
<sunny_> can you see it
<supert0nes> does anyone know of a way to dock pidgin?
<posingaspopular> supert0nes: permenantly?
<supert0nes> yeah and windows move out of the way
<Cacher> sunny_: tell us paste webpage
<posingaspopular> right click on the pidgin icon
<posingaspopular> and look at interface
<anton_> Daisuke_Ido: Sure you didn't mean -ffmp3 or something? :)
<sunny_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42889/
<posingaspopular> afaik, that's about the best you can do
<sunny_> I tell you before
<Daisuke_Ido> !find libxine-
<ubotu> Found: libxine-dev, libxine1-doc, libxine-xvdr
<Cacher> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<anton_> What does that mean? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the 965...
<sunny_> yes, this is my imformation
<posingaspopular> there might be a plugin or two that would help you do that do
<Daisuke_Ido> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<supert0nes> posingaspopular: ya ive been playing with pidgin and looking at the plugins but i just cant seem to find one
<supert0nes> kde offers some placement options like keep on top of other windows but not that
<supert0nes> heck compiz might even be able to help me out
<Daisuke_Ido> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<sunny_> Cacher can find any problem
<Cacher> sunny_: I am googleing
<Daisuke_Ido> i am at a complete loss here
<Daisuke_Ido> and i have GOT to get some sleep, or i'll be a zombie tomorrow
<Daisuke_Ido> er...  today :(
<posingaspopular> supert0nes: doesnt look like an option :(
<anton_> Hm ok...I'll use Kaffeine for now, then. When is it ok to post question again? :)
<anton_> Thanks for helping btw.
<supert0nes> gaim used to have a plugin for windows
<supert0nes> i have  a widescreen and it makes good use of the space
<tuxwulf_> My laptop just froze and now I have to use my alternate ID in here, Konversation,, it seems... any way to switch back...?
<posingaspopular> tuxwulf_: is your other ID still logged in?
<posingaspopular> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<anton_> Posting question again: Hm, what could be wrong if I get sound from kaffeine, but not amarok?
<tuxwulf_> Posing > .. If it is, I am not seeing it in the list n the left
<tuxwulf_> ....right, I mean
<sunny_> Daisuke_Ido can I ask you one questions
<sunny_> ?
<posingaspopular> so why can't you do /nick (oldnick)
<posingaspopular> or is that the command you need
<tuxwulf> posing > ...wow, that seems to have worked....cool
<tuxwulf> I just started with irc two days ago or so, I am not yet familiar with many posibilities... thanks!
<posingaspopular> no problem
<Jucato> !helpersnack | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<posingaspopular> tuxwulf: i remember being new to IRC as well. didn't know how to do /nick either
<tuxwulf> BTW... have you ever played around with KwifiManager ...?
<posingaspopular> coooookie monster
<tuxwulf> you = anyone here
<tuxwulf> Yes, cookie for Posing... !
<posingaspopular> Jucato: kwifimanager?
<mbenedi> #ubuntu
<posingaspopular> ive never used it msyelf
<Jucato> don't look at me :)
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Lam_> is there a way to set the storage media button back to the way it was before, in that it linked to /media instead of system:/media
<tuxwulf> OK, no problem... Just saw that KwifiManager on Kubuntu s different than KwifiManager on BackTrack
<Dave_> help, i messed up my wireless settings!!
<posingaspopular> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<posingaspopular> Dave_: more details please ;p
<Dave_> wireless card will not connect anymore,hows that?:)
<dotz> hi, if i am administrating for more than 2 kubuntu computers, how do i update all end users in one shot?
<Dave_> guess ill have to reinstall because i dont know how i messed it up
<tuxwulf> Dave: When you start your computer, does your wireless automatically connect?
<Dave_> it used to, now it looks like a ethernet connection
<posingaspopular> Dave_: what commands have you tried running
<Dave_> i tried to go into knetwork manager but i messed somehing up in there
<se7en^Of^9> dotz: let me know that too ... all i found out was that you can upgrade one box and than scp /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb to the other box that would save you downloading all the .deb's again ...
<anton_> Another good audio player for kubuntu would be?
<posingaspopular> manual configurations Dave_
<anton_> I would like something like foobar2000...
<Dave_> noe it keep telling me the ip address is wrnog
<posingaspopular> anton_: vlc
<posingaspopular> ahhh
<posingaspopular> try running 'ifconfig'
<Dave_> *wrong
<anton_> posingaspopular: yeah...I use vlc for videos....would like another for audio though.
<Dave_> ok
<posingaspopular> or sudo dhclient
<Dave_> what will those tell me?
<dotz> se7en^Of^9: if its a big organisation (100 computers), it will be very troublesome to rsync all the deb files, and ssh in to do update..although i think i can make a script to do that
<dotz> but isn't there a better way to do it?
<se7en^Of^9> dotz: i hope so but i could not find one ... if you do please let me know :)
<posingaspopular> those should tell you the ip adress and configure your internet settings so you can connect
<posingaspopular> those are the commands I had to run when knetworkmanager wasn't configured properly
<Dave_> no working leases in persistant database
<dotz> se7en^Of^9: yeah because so far i'm only managing 6 end users kubuntu..and it is tiring to go around upgrading it from edgy..to fiesty..to gutsy
<tuxwulf> Dave > So that means your wireless is not connecting....
<tuxwulf> Dave : try "/etc/init.d/dbus restart" ....?
<Dave_> ok, so how do i fix it?
<Dave_> ok
<tuxwulf> It worked on mine quite well a couple of times
<se7en^Of^9> dotz: yes i understand your problem i have the same
<hagabaka> did anyone else lose mouse gesture presets after updating KDE?
<Dave_> i get a bunch of permissions denied
<posingaspopular> sudo
<posingaspopular> super user do
<Dave_> ok
<se7en^Of^9> dotz: rsync or scp works ok all you would have to do is update the other box and than upgrade but i am sure there is a better way
<posingaspopular> Dave_: see also http://xkcd.com/149/
<service> can someone help me please? how do i delete a mountpoint?
<Lam_> how do i get "Storage Media" to point to /media instead of system:/media?
<se7en^Of^9> service: a mountpoint should be only a folder ...
<tuxwulf> Dave : Oh, as root, or with a preceding sudo
<Dave_> it took, do i need to restart?
<service> thanks
<service> i deleted it in admin mode
<tuxwulf> Dave : No, you shouldnot have to restart. What does "ifconfig" and "wconfig" tell you now...?
<tuxwulf> wconfig --> iwconfig
<Dave_> i dont even see a wireless icon near sound icon anymore
<Dave_> let me see
<Dave_> a bunch of mumbo jumbo as far as i can tell :-)
<posingaspopular> Dave_: pase the ouput
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dave_> its on a different system
<Dave_> :-/
<posingaspopular> ah okay... hmmm.
<Dave_> it says it started and stopped  some services but no change
<tuxwulf> Dave > Is the correct module loaded?
<Dave_> and which one would that be:-/
<Dave_> :-/
<tuxwulf> Dave > What wireless thingy is giving you trouble ...?
<tuxwulf> Dave > USB, PCMCIA, PCI, ...? What brand, chipset ...?
<Dave_> wmp54g
<Dave_> linksys
<tuxwulf> Can you find it in the list you get with lsmod?
<Dave_> just a sec
<Dave_> not that i can see
<tuxwulf> Then you can first try "sudo modproble <module>"
<Dave_> ok
<Kamerheimer> i need help with install, never installed linux before but computer knowledgable
<Kamerheimer> it is giving me full red screen taht keeps dimming
<posingaspopular> Kamerheimer: what does the red screen say?
<Kamerheimer> nothing just colors
<Kamerheimer> like an array of red hues
<Kamerheimer> did it 3 time
<Kamerheimer> s
<Kamerheimer> smae thing with ubuntu
<posingaspopular> try rebooting. i'll walk you through it if i can, but it sounds like a hardware issue
<Kamerheimer> i picked the first option on the boot cd list
<posingaspopular> tried booting from Kubuntu/Ubuntu live cd
<Kamerheimer> i got thsi one
<posingaspopular> the install/run option right?
<Kamerheimer> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<Kamerheimer> 7.10 downloaded from it
<Kamerheimer> ga tech rather
<Kamerheimer> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<Kamerheimer> amd64 one
<Dave_> modproble: command not found
<posingaspopular> hmmm strange.
<posingaspopular> can you try installing it via an alternate cd, or the DVD version
<Kamerheimer> i got a turion 64 x2 mobile
<Kamerheimer> was i supp to do other one
<tuxwulf> Dave: Oh sorry, my mistype> modprobe
<Kamerheimer> what is alternate cd version or dbd
<Kamerheimer> dvd versioin
<Kamerheimer> link would be nice
<tuxwulf> minus the 'l'
<posingaspopular> Kamerheimer: same pace, scroll down
<Dave_> tuxwulf,ok
<Kamerheimer> oh ok i see alterane now
<Kamerheimer> haha
<Kamerheimer> whats difference between alt and desktop
<posingaspopular> i think the alternate cd installes the server edition and you have to build the desktop on top
<posingaspopular> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<posingaspopular> or the DVD version lets you install with lost of other packages optional, so you can choose as you please, afaik
<Kamerheimer> ahhhhhh i dotn have dvd version
<Kamerheimer> i mean dvd burner on this comp
<posingaspopular> ahhh
<Kamerheimer> so ill have to do that one another time
<posingaspopular> alternate cd
<posingaspopular> best bet i think
<posingaspopular> Jucato: what's the difference between alternate and normal cd
<Dave_> i give up, this is too complicated, thanks for the help anyway, ill just reinstall :-/
<Jucato> Desktop CD = Live CD w/ very simple/basic graphical installer. can't install w/o X/GUI
<Jucato> Alternate Install = ncurses/text based installer, more options, can be used to install on low-end machines that can't run the Desktop CD comfortably
<posingaspopular> ah okay, so Kamerheimer can use alternate to install. he's having some issues with the installer
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> I only use the Desktop CD for demos and giveaways :)
<tuxwulf> Dave : ... sorry to hear that though ...
<Kamerheimer> so is this gonna install it on my hard drive or just run it
<posingaspopular> Kamerheimer: both
<Kamerheimer> oh itll give me choice
<Jucato> Alternate Install CD just installs. Desktop CD, you need to run it first before you can install
<posingaspopular> ahhhh
<Kamerheimer> oh ok
 * posingaspopular learned something today
<Jucato> Alternate CD doesn't have a Live CD feature.
<Dave_> knetworking is definatly not for newbies
<KalEl> hi there is only one thing that is preventing me from a complete switchover to KDE
<posingaspopular> KalEl: click 'install' ;p
<KalEl> when i use remote desktop, it seems kfrb uses almost 100% CPU
<KalEl> whereas the gnome "vino-server" uises no CPU at all
<KalEl> on the server machine
<posingaspopular> KalEl: can't you run vino-server on kde?
<posingaspopular> or does kde not like that
<KalEl> i never tried that don't know how to
<posingaspopular> <-- runs gnometrics on his computer
<posingaspopular> if you go to the kmenu-addremoveprograms
<posingaspopular> up on top you can search for any suite, kde, or gnome
<posingaspopular> and you should be able to find the vino-server and iinstall it on kde
<posingaspopular> however, i dont know how well it will run, if at all
<posingaspopular> hmmm.... not seeing it in adept actually
<KalEl> yeah i could make it run
<emilsedgh> anyone knows how could i rip a dvd with a specified subtitle language?
<KalEl> seems like vino is much much ahead of krfb in terms of CPU usage!
<dwidmann> knetworkmanager is ticking me off :(
<olavxxx> le crappie.. the soundcard on my fujitsu siemens didnt work in linux :(
<dwidmann> Wow, on an interesting note, I found a way to make knetworkmanager segfault consistently. Leave it to me to find ways to break things :)
<PolitikerNEU> Just a question: Where can I post feature requests?
<dwidmann> PolitikerNEU: launchpad.net
<PolitikerNEU> thanks
<dwidmann> PolitikerNEU: or perhaps the ideal pool subforum of the hardy heron development subforum of ubuntuforums.org, though the first is a much better bet.
<KalEl> hi, i tried desktop sharing with 'krfb' (KDE) and 'vino-session' (comes with Gnome). krfb uses 100% CPU whereas vino_session uses only 0-4% CPU. why is that? could i have done something wrong while setting up krfb?
<dwidmann> Looks like my laptop dropped the connection again ... this is getting really annoying
<posingaspopular> <--bed
<smorg> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kraut> moin
<peter_> moin
<philipp__> hi
<philipp__> i wanted to use qemu with kqemu acceleration
<philipp__> i use gutsy. I installed qemu, set up a virtual machine, etc. and installed kqemu-common too... but a modprobe kqemu isn't working - althouh /etc/modprobe.d/kqemu exists.... can somebody help me please?
<kazuma_> hi
<kazuma_> anyone knows the file ./coolbg
<kazuma_> to make the screensaver the wallpaper?
<kazuma_> anyone know it
<cramc00> I am very content with this Kubuntu version
<smorg> gusty is xorg 7.2 right?
<cramc00> are ther more wallpapers possible with advanced desktop settings?
<cramc00> i mean different wallpapers
<toby> kazuma_: Use xwinwrap I think?
<cramc00> i will try
<cramc00> thankz
<kazuma_> but
<kazuma_> how
<kazuma_> i'm new friend
<toby> kazuma_: I'm afraid I don't know - I don't have xgl running yet.
<kazuma_> oh ok man thanks
<kazuma_> i found itt
<kazuma_> iiieaaaa
<kazuma_> it's cool xD
<kazuma_> toby do you want the scrypt?
<kazuma_> it's easy to use x3
<toby> kazuma_: I'll wait for Gutsy to roll out before I try Compiz, and I'll wait for Compiz before I try coolbg, but thanks
<toby> kazuma_: Did you use xwinwrap in the end?
<Jucato> toby: Gutsy has already been released. 2 weeks now
<toby> Jucato: Yes, I know, but you still need to enable pre-release repos to install it. I'm waiting for it to come into the normal repos.
<toby> Should be any day now according to J Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyComments?action=recall&rev=9
<mooper> http://rafb.net/p/OhGyDB40.html -why is my ssh doing this?
<Jucato> toby: that won't happen
<Jucato> toby: enabling the pre-release repo is necessary to download the version of Adept that enables upgrading to Gutsy
<Jucato> toby: the separate repository is necessary so that those who do not want to upgrade to Gutsy will not be affected. only those who want to upgrade will need to enable that repository
<toby> Jucato: Really? I didn't know that :)
<Jucato> toby: the pre-release repository itself doesn't do any upgrading to gutsy. it only upgrade Adept (and a few other packages). you'll still remain on Feisty even after doing that. you still have to trigger the upgrade
<toby> Jucato: So there is no mechanism to suggest an upgrade to users automatically? (i.e. I imagined the update manager to eventually say "Would you like to dist-upgrade?" or similar.
<Jucato> toby: that's the mechanism. after you've updated Adept to the version in the pre-released repository, you will be asked if you want to upgrade to the new release
<Jucato> that way, those who want to remain in feisty won't be bothered at all
<emonkeyONkde4> Jucato: If you've got a second, I've trouble compiling kdebase, the other problems from yesterday are gone. maybe it has sometinh to do with xkrb, but I don't find a package with that included. http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/17101 http://www.nabble.com/Error-while-compiling-kde-base-of-kde-4-(svn-ver.-727433).-t4658128.html
<Jucato> emonkeyONkde4: the relevant error messages come before those you pasted
<toby> Jucato: well it looks like I've got a fun dist-upgrade weekend lined up then!
<Jucato> have fun! :)
<emonkeyONkde4> Jucato: :( ok I'll try it again an this time I do log with tee
<Dresken> When I try to mount my NTFS external HDD I get a message saying: $Logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Operation not supported Mount denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<Dresken> Anyone has any idea how to fix this? o_o;
<kazuma_> hi
<baudthief> hello
<kazuma_> anyone knows how to install a cursor theme?
<kazuma_> i'm new here x3
 * baudthief goes away
<baudthief> nope :\
<Jucato> System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Mouse -> Cursor Theme
<Jucato> Click Install New Theme then browse to the .tar.gz (or .tar.bz2 or whatever) file of the cursor theme
<kazuma_> thaanks dude
<Jucato> (you don't need to unpack/extract the cursor theme)
<baudthief> is it worth the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10? Or will I encounter huge amounts of problems
<Jucato> warning, you will need to restart the X server for the cursor theme to take effect
<kazuma_> thanks jucato
<emonkeyONkde4> Jucato: do you know how to change the language of the errors? I don't you understand german: Fehler: unvollständiger Typ »QAction« in geschachtelter Namensangabe verwendet
<Jucato> nope :)
<emonkeyONkde4> it was somethin wiht LC_ALL or so
<Jucato> you can probably ask in #kde4-devel maybe someone German is around...
<emonkeyONkde4> Jucato: thx for hint
<kazuma_> what is the format to use
<kazuma_> or the extension
<kazuma_> with cursors
<Jucato> hm?
<kazuma_> i donwloaded 2 themes and error
<Jucato> what file format do the cursor themes come in? and where did you get them
<kazuma_> from kde look
<Jucato> can you give me a link to check?
<kazuma_> yeah
<kazuma_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Ambidexter+Silver?content=20178
<Jucato> hm.. weird. hold on
<kazuma_> ok man
<kazuma_> thanks
<Jucato> er... this one needs to be installed differently
<kazuma_> =o
<kazuma_> how?
<Jucato> it has a special script to install it
<kazuma_> is it difficult=
<Jucato> not really. just.. um... unusual... and I don't know how reliable
<kazuma_> thanks man
<Jucato> just extract the contents of the archive, go to the folder where install.all is in, then double click. that *should* do it. but I'm not 100% sure
<kazuma_> thanks!
<kazuma_> nothing happened
<kazuma_> my god xD
<Jucato> go to System Settings -> Mouse -> Cursor theme and check if it's there. you might need to restart X for it to take effect
<Jucato> (or you can just look or another, more sane, theme)
<kazuma_> nothing happend
<kazuma_> can you recommend me any cursor theme?
<Jucato> can't think of anything
<javier_> hola
<javier_> estoy empezando a trastear con kubuntu
<javier_> veo que existe kubuntu para amd64 pero para intel funciona
<javier_> ?
<kazuma_> jucato
<kazuma_> can you tell me
<kazuma_> if this works?
<kazuma_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Nouveau+X11+Mouse+theme?content=20997
<Jucato> !es | javier_
<ubotu> javier_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<javier_> ok!
<javier_> 100kius jeje
<mikkael> my sound is a lot more quiet on kubuntu compared with windows xp
<mikkael> AC'97 onboard sound
<jbbarnes> no hay muchas personas que hablan espanol aqui
<jpatrick> !es | jbbarnes
<ubotu> jbbarnes: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jucato> kazuma_: it works... sort of
<kazuma_> wow
<kazuma_> i did
<kazuma_> something else
<jbbarnes> Wanted to reply to him. Didn't realize the bot would catch it.
<kazuma_> i guess it worked
<kazuma_> wait
<kazuma_> it worked!!!
<angus> is anyone else having trouble when trying to change their desktop resolution?
<luca> ciao
<combinio> why if i'm pressing CTRL+X buttons it is copy&paste and not cut&paste ? (kub-7.04)
<combinio> i mean an icon becomes grey color but it still there where it was (some backup system (?) )
<combinio> grrrr :[ no answers :(
<kaoskinkae> saludos
<kaoskinkae> desde españa
<Jucato> !es | kaoskinkae
<ubotu> kaoskinkae: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<kaoskinkae> gracias es la primera vez un saludo desde aqui.. hello
<dhq> i forgot my username and password
<vge> gz
<dhq> how do i login
<vge> dhq: this might help : http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/recovery.html
<joebleack> hello
<joebleack> i have e question
<Lynoure> What is it?
<joebleack> can i instal kubuntu on my system and conect it to the internet using an adsl monem from tomson
<joebleack> model 330
<joebleack> it is on usb
<se7en^Of^9> joebleack: should work but try it form the live cd first
<joebleack> it dosent work
<joebleack> it finds it dos not run
<joebleack> iahave set the country conds for the vci and vpi
<joebleack> i set the username and pasword
<Jucato_> pppoe adsl?
<joebleack> yeap
<joebleack> ppoe
<Jucato_> try setting it up with "sudo pppoeconf" from Konsole
<joebleack> yah with papsecrets and capsecrets
<Jucato_> worked for me before :(
<joebleack> doo you have a config file
<joebleack> ?
<Jucato_> nope
<joebleack> i tryed pclinux2007 ubuntu suse slack fedora
<joebleack> none of them worked
<joebleack> the only way i se it posible is to ghet a adsl modem with 1 ore more eth conectors
<joebleack> but it is knda expensive :(
<ubuntu> hi, i have a problem with the gutsy live cd and automounting my hd partitions. I got "hal-storage-fixed-mount refuses uid 999" as an error. Any ideas (except mounting manually)?
<Dresken> Gah
<Dresken> Sorry for all the questions, first time linux user, but how do I change the ownership of my external ext3 HDD?
<fkefer> Dresken: you don't change ownership of the whole HDD but rather each single file and directory
<Dresken> Well I can't seem to even create a directory on the HDD..
<fkefer> you can do this via chown on the terminal and i'm sure you can do the same with konqueror or dolphin
<cee> is there some kde-beta4 packages available?
<fkefer> then you don't own the hdd's root directory :-)
<Dresken> So how do I fix that?
<fkefer> chown <user>:<group> /media/path_to_hdd
<Dresken> Didn't seem to change anything lol
<fkefer> do you have the respective access rights ?
<fkefer> ls -l /media
<fkefer> it should say that you the user are allowed to write
<fkefer> if you aren't then grant you these rights - again either via some GUI tool or chmod u+w /media/path_to_hdd
<VitaminCPP> I wanna switch keyboard layout with alt+shift, how do I configure that?
<Dresken> Again, nothing has changed, the terminal would just take the commands and not show anything in return <_<
<Dresken> And I have now idea what to make of the things the ls -l /media command displayed
<arash_> Dresken , doesn't 'ls -l /media' return anything?
<fkefer> the terminal only shows anything in return when something went wrong; that's the unix way of saying "hey, everything went well, i don't bother you!
<fkefer> ok, that should well return something
<Dresken> It does return some thing
<Dresken> I just have no idea what to make of them lol
<arash_> !pastebin | Dresken
<ubotu> Dresken: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arash_> Post the return there, unless you think there are 'private' info in the return
<Dresken> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42896/plain/
<fkefer> The disk does belong to root, and you the user do only have tights to read and "execute"
<fkefer> look at the first block of codes:
<fkefer> (in the line that says "disk" at the end - that's your harddisk)
<fkefer> it says "drwxr-xr-x
<fkefer> that means: d -> it's a directory
<arash_> I can't view the pastebin result, why is that?
<fkefer> then always three symbols go together: the first three are the rights for the user owning the dir
<fkefer> the second three for the group the dir belongs to
<fkefer> and the third for "everybody else"
<arash_> ah, firefox's fault
<Dresken> I see
<arash_> for more details about that system
<fkefer> so the first trippe says "rwx" meaning "read write eXecute"
<arash_> !chmod | Dresken
<ubotu> Dresken: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Dresken> So how do I change it so I can read, write and execute from it?
<arash_> Dresken Or you can always make yourself root when writing to the disk, up to you to decide
<Dresken> I'd prefer to have myself write to it from this user instead of always changing when wanting to write to it =P
<arash_> Dresken, you don't have to log out and in lol, just type 'gksu konqueror' (or 'gksu Dolphin' depending on file browser)
<Dresken> Typed that and still can't write to it =P
<icewater1an> how does kubuntu know when to mount a new volume?
<icewater1an> because i have some encrypted disks i also want to mount automatically
<arash_> Dresken 'sudo chmod 777 <drivepath>' I think
<arash_> Dresken, 777 means everyone can write to it aswell, dunno if that is waht you want.
<Dresken> Yeah well even that command didn't do anything, for some reason the permission didn't change =P
<arash_> Dresken, so 'ls -l /media' returns the same thing?
<fkefer> hit: try "sudo chmod 777 /media/disk"
<Dresken> Yeah
<Dresken> pretty much
<fkefer> you can't change permissions when you don't _have_ permissions to change them
<Dresken> Ok
<Dresken> that worked I think
<arash_> !startup | arash
<ubotu> arash: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dresken> Yeah that worked, I can write to it now
<Dresken> Thanks =P
<arash_> Doesn't ubotu write different things in #kubuntu ?
<alex___> hi everyone
<Ginnungagap> hi everyone, too
<ita-sandro> is there anyone?
<ita-sandro> c'è qualcuno?
<ubuntu> holaaa
<Ginnungagap> My problem is, that I can't make my Asus MyCinema-P7131 analog TV-Card show video and audio. I managed to find channels with KDETV. I hope you can help me.
<ubuntu> eing?
<arrouan> hi, i have a 2 CD/DVD burner in PATA and they are detected as SCSI burner by Kubuntu, and k3b and cdrecord refuse to burn anything, (i have a IT7MAX2 motherboard with HPT374 chipset) anyone have an idea ?
 * Cacher is away: working
<Tolsty_Kot> Hello! How I can share folders, which are out of my home folder by samba? for example /media/hda1/Audio
<toby> Tolsty_Kot: you can link to them with ln from within your home directory.
<toby> Tolsty_Kot: ...or study smb.conf.
<Tolsty_Kot> toby I have errors. I can see my share folders (by smb.conf or by links), bat brouser says that there are not folders
<toby> Tolsty_Kot: You could try relaxing the permissions on the folder perhaps?
<melkor> bonjour tout le monde
<melkor> hello everybody
<melkor> is there frend user here?
<melkor> french
<Jucato> !fr | melkor
<ubotu> melkor: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> ah the patience of users :)
<Tolsty_Kot> toby permissions for which group or user? I can do it by sudo
<JuJuBee> Trying to install DBDesigner 4 and I need libXft.so.1  where can I get it?
<toby> Tolsty_Kot: I don't know - why not pull out your WAN connection temporarily, set the dir to 777, and then reduce permissions until it breaks again?
<toby> Tolsty_Kot: then you'll find out what permission is required.
<eindbaas> Hi, I need to run the command xmodmap -e "kecode 94 = backslash bar" to remap one of my keys, where can I best put this so that it runs every time I log on?
<arrouan> when i try to blank a cd with cdrecord, i have this error cdrecord: Input/output error. blank unit: scsi sendcmd: no error but it s a pata burner not a scsi
<Carnage\> eindbaas: ~/.xmodmaprc
<eindbaas> Carnage\: cheers
<giu> hi, i am trying modify the default runlevel in file /etc/event.d/rc-default but nothing happens
<eindbaas> Carnage\: doesnt seem like it is running that file, after i reboot the key is not remapped, but if i manually type xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc it works again
<L_U_D_A_K> hello! :D
<L_U_D_A_K> does anybody have some programs for kubuntu
<L_U_D_A_K> I'm new user... :D
<giu> i need starting in text mode (runlevel 3)
<Carnage\> eindbaas: Yeah, you have to manually run it
<Carnage\> put xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc into your ~/.bashrc for example
 * genii sips a coffee
<eindbaas> Carnage\: ah okay, i'll try
<vge> is there a text editor that shows all characters, including newline chars?
<lophyte> hey all, I've got compiz fusion running on kubuntu gutsy, but the minimize animation doesn't seem to be working... any suggestions?
<giu> =(
<schubby> salut tout le monde
<schubby> est il possible d'avoir un peu d'aide ici ?§
<Jucato> !fr | schubby
<ubotu> schubby: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marco_> si puo?
<schubby> :s
<Jucato> !it | marco_
<ubotu> marco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<marco_> po
<icewaterman> lophyte: do you know a howto for installing compiz=
<Jucato> !compiz | icewaterman
<ubotu> icewaterman: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> rawr!... too many ! :D
<giu> kubuntu starting in text mode...how to? any suggestion?
<Jucato> I think *buntu uses runlevel 3 as the default multiuser with GUI and networking...
<Jucato> emonkey-p: I'm guessing all went well then :)
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, I think the default runlevel is 2
<sub[t]rnl> at least I can't remember changing it..
<giu> i modify /etc/event.d/rc.default
<giu> put telinit 2 or telinit 3
<giu> but nothing happends =(
<sub[t]rnl> giu: to change the runlevel, do sudo init 3, or you can remove kdm from /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Jucato> Ubuntu doesn't use the traditional sys v init system
<Jucato> !upstart | giu
<ubotu> giu: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sub[t]rnl> i c
<flithm> hey everyone... I'm having a weird issue with kde + compiz where adept_notifier always comes up with its own window rather than a sys tray icon.  Anyone else seeing this?
<genii> init levels 2,3 and 4 on ubuntu are equivelents for a while now
<sub[t]rnl> flithm: Yeah I've seen it.  How are you starting compiz?
<flithm> sub[t]rnl: __GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp
<sub[t]rnl> flithm: hrm, I assumed --replace fixed it, but I guess not
<flithm> yeah not sure what the solution is
<giu> thanks
<lophyte> ugh.. having troubles moving applets around on my panels, and they're not locked.. :\
<Jucato> what troubles?
<lophyte> there's no way to move them
<Cthuloid> Aren't there handles you can turn on to help move them, lophyte?
<lophyte> in Edgy/Feisty there was a small bar on the side of the applet that you could click on to access the applet menu
<Jucato> what are you trying to move? some have handles as Cthuloid mentioned
<lophyte> yeah, none of mine have handles
<lophyte> and I didn't see an option to turn them on
<Jucato> right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Appearance -> Advanced options button
<lophyte> ugh.. didn't even see the advanced options button
<lophyte> cheers
<Jucato> applets that are single icons can be easily moved with middle-click + drag
<letalis> would there be a way to load gkrellm before kicker? kicker always throws gkrellm out of where i have it setup when it loads
<letalis> its a stupid question, but it something that just urks me a little bit
<letalis> lol
<[ifr0g]> letalis, gkrellm has an option to save placement.
<letalis> yeah ive set it and kicker and gkrellm dont play nice what happens is when gkrellm loads it tries to move kicker out of the way whhich kicker moves, but "squishes" out gkrellm
<letalis> so i wind up having to put it back in its spot every single time
<letalis> its not a super big deal, but itd be nice if theyd both stay put
<[ifr0g]> Maybe it would work if you set kicker on auto hide
<letalis> thats a possibility
<letalis> i may play with the panel placement options and see if that makes a difference
<ardchoille> letalis: I use gkrellm and I put an autostart item for it in Autostart. gkrellm always starts up in the sam eposition
<[ifr0g]> letalis, got it..
<letalis> ardchoille: is yours setup to be treated like a dock?
<[ifr0g]> letalis, tick, "allow other windows to cover the panel"
<ardchoille> kicker shouldn't have anything to do with where gkrellm is placed, that would be the job of the window mnager
<ardchoille> letalis: no
<ardchoille> Oh, well, if you want to cover the panel, that's a different story
<letalis> well once i move it into position, kicker moves enough to let gkrellm sit right next to it
<[ifr0g]> letalis, tick, "allow other windows to cover the panel" and it wont move gkrellm
<letalis> but the initial load it attempts to do it itself and kicker shoves out gkrellm from its position
<[ifr0g]> In panel configuration
<letalis> ok
<jussi01> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> letalis: That is the way kicker is supposed to act because kicker takes the entire row at the bottom. Unless you tell the window manager to allow windows to cover kicker, as [ifr0g] stated
<andrea> I'm running kubuntu festy and i want to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 how can I do this?
<andrea> without reinstalling the operating system
<ardchoille> !upgrade | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ZHANGLEI> hi, everyone
<maciek> hi
<ZHANGLEI> chould i install ubuntu in vm-ware
<andrea> I followed the instructions given here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<andrea> but i can't see the dist upgrade dialog
<MarcC> How do I fix an "error getting killswitch power" error from Network Manager?
<eeanm> is there a list of everything that starts up on boot?
<andrea> all kinds of updates are enabled
<MarcC> "Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported"
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<ardchoille> hi BluesKaj
<nosrednaekim> MarcC: your radio can't be turned off..
<eeanm> like is there some handy tool to control the daemons
<hydrogen> `bum`
<webvictim> THE POWER OF INITTAB COMPELS YOU
<hydrogen> which is obviously short for boot up manager
 * eeanm wonders if hydrogen is serious
<MarcC> nosrednaekim: thanks, that's what I figured...how do I fix it?
<hydrogen> I actually am
<ardchoille> eeanm: I use sysv-rc-conf
<MarcC> what is /usr/sbin/nscd used for?
<andrea> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<christos> anyone knows how to make an intel hd audio sound card work on kubuntu 7.10? i've tried everything I had in mind, but there's still no sound
<sedeki> Best coding editor (php, html, python) for KDE?
<MarcC> christos: mine works ok
<nosrednaekim> MarcC: I'm not good with NM
<hydrogen> sedeki: kate
<hydrogen> or vim
<eeanm> sedeki: kate or kdevelop
<nosrednaekim> sedeki: you mean an IDE?
<ardchoille> sedeki: kate
<sedeki> not an ide
<hydrogen> he said editor
<hydrogen> not ide
<hydrogen> kate
<hydrogen> kate kate kate
<sedeki> thanks
<hydrogen> kate kate kate kate kate
<nosrednaekim> sedeki: kate FTW
<hydrogen> okay, i'm done!
<sedeki> and kate's bundled with kubuntu
<ardchoille> ok, no more coffee for hydrogen
<sedeki> great
<christos> MarcC: in my case, vrything seems ok, but there's no sound
<MarcC> kate is OK but it's kinda primitive
<eeanm> ardchoille: I doubt it'd help
 * genii hides hydrogen's coffeemug
<MarcC> christos: tried Alsamixer?
<hydrogen> thats okay
<hydrogen> thats why I have a bag of crack!
<Jucato> pri...mitive???
<ardchoille> eeanm: are you wanting to turn on/off daemons that autostart?
<hydrogen> eeanm: i told you, use bum bum bum
<christos> MarcC: I don't remember if i did, I'll try it...
<Jucato> or System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services (a.k.a. serviceconfig)
<ardchoille> Jucato: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services . When I click that there is a small window popup that sticks on "0%"
<christos> MarcC: I can't find Alsamixer, i found Alsamixergui..... is that the same?
<icewaterman> how can i have ubuntu automatically mount an encrypted partition when it is decrypted?
<Jucato> ardchoille: weird...
<MarcC> christos: that should work fine - alsamixer is run from a terminal window
<MarcC> alsamixergui is the same though
<icewaterman> i want to use th automounter kubuntu uses
<ardchoille> Jucato: yeah, especially since I never install anything that isn't in the repos and I never upgrade
<Jucato> ardchoille: it's part of kde-guidance. installed by default
<BluesKaj> hi ardchoille, nosrednaekim ...was away for a bit getting some breakfast
<Jucato> ardchoille: can you try manually starting it? "serviceconfig"
<ardchoille> Jucato: Any way I can fix that?
<Jucato> [22:13] <Jucato> ardchoille: can you try manually starting it? "serviceconfig"
<Jucato> ardchoille: it might be a bug....
<genii> MarcC: Perhaps see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/131835
<BluesKaj> christos, type alsamixer in the konsole
<genii> !bug 131835
<MarcC> which version of network manager should I have in Gutsy?
<MarcC> I have 0.2
<ardchoille> Jucato: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/42621
<genii> !info knetworkmanager gutsy
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: KDE systray applet for controlling NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<nosrednaekim> MarcC: knetoworkmanager chould be .2
<MarcC> genii: thanks, I had just found that bug
<christos> BluesKaj: i did..... everything looks fine
<Jucato> ardchoille: bug report time? :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, thank you
<genii> MarcC:  0.2 looks normal for gutsy
 * Jucato makes hot water for tea in the meantime...
<MarcC> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> christos, all the ctrls have 00 and no M for mute ?
<ardchoille> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<christos> BluesKaj, yes
<genii> Weird I thought ubotu knew about some bugs... once in a while when they are mentioned in casual convo he goes on about it etc
<[ifr0g]> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<BluesKaj> christos, I came in late ...you have no audio ?
<genii> [ifr0g]: Specific bugs LOL
<christos> BluesKaj, exactly, I've installed kubuntu 2 days ago and i can't find out why I have no audio
<chuso> Hi :)
<genii> genii: testing etc mentioning bug 131835 also bug #131835 bug number 131835 etc etc
<genii> Bah
<nosrednaekim> hi chuso
<nosrednaekim> christos: what sound card?
<BluesKaj> christos, have you set up audio in system settings?  namely this  ; k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<huyter> hi guys, did any of you upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?  is it very problematic??
<chuso> When I try to send or receive files over kopete through msn protocol it always crashes. As I can see, its a known bug. Is there any workaround to fix it? Thans in advance! :)
<chuso> hi nosrednaekim
<eeanm> I can't wait for kubuntu to get its new boot system. this bash script hell rc.d stuff is so annoying.
<christos> HDA Intel, that's what it sais on alsamixer gui
<nosrednaekim> chuso: not sure,I don't use MSN, you might want to ask in #kde
<chuso> ok, thank you nosrednaekim!
<BluesKaj> chuso, there is AMSN if you think kopete is the culprit
<eeanm> or pidgin
<[ifr0g]> or...
<[ifr0g]> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<[ifr0g]> ^^
<eeanm> need to update that
<christos> BluesKaj, I've done that but still no sound
<[ifr0g]> yeah
<sedeki> How about a good ftp client?
<MarcC> konqueror
<eeanm> yea konqueror
<spiroo> Is there any solution on the bookmark error: When you quit Dolphin it says, cannot save bookmarks, perimissions denied?
<sedeki> how about dolphin?
<eeanm> that works too :)
<eeanm> spiroo: hrm
<MarcC> dolphin does ftp? had no idea
<emilsedgh> this is why KDE Rocks!
<eeanm> MarcC: it does all the KIO stuff
<MarcC> oh, right
<spiroo> eeanm: hrm, means you consider a solution or what?
<[ifr0g]> !bug 123
<genii> bug1
<spiroo> !bug1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eeanm> spiroo: from your home directory, do sudo chown -R spiroo:spiroo .
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: its because you started it as root once.. so that happens
<[ifr0g]> genii, you can only ask for bug num in pm ..
<[ifr0g]> Not here :(
<eeanm> nosrednaekim: that doesn't really make sense
<eeanm> root has its own ~/.kde
<genii> [ifr0g]: Weird. i knew it did work tho.
<nosrednaekim> eeanm: I mean,as sudo
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: What do you mean exactly?
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: if you have ever kdesudo'ed dolphin, thats what happens
<eeanm> spiroo: just do what I said, it will probably fix it
<The-Compiler> Hi
<spiroo> Okay, I go to Konsole and type that or what?
<[ifr0g]> hi
<eeanm> spiroo: yes
<BluesKaj> christos, open kmix and enable Master &PCM on the output tab , thenCD& IEC playback (if listed)in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 are enable in the switches tab , then click on settings /configure kmix and appy
<ardchoille> Jucato: Anything I need to put into that bug report besides the konsole output?
<spiroo> chown, does not work
<eeanm> spiroo: what does that mean
<ardchoille> eeanm: root's .kde is nothing but symlinks here
<spiroo> It says operation is missing after spiroo:spiroo
<eeanm> spiroo: did you put the . ?
<spiroo> the dot?
<eeanm> yes
<BluesKaj> frustrating when ppl won't wait for an answer :(
<spiroo> ah okay, now I did, not sure if it worked, but not error XD
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: impatience :(
<spiroo> Anyway, what did that command exactly do?
<BluesKaj> instant gratification is the norm these days
<ardchoille> yeah
<eeanm> ardchoille: not here
<huyter> hi guys, did any of you upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?  is it very problematic??
<eeanm> spiroo: if any files were owned by root, it changed them back to being owned by spiroo
<nosrednaekim> huyter: fresh install here, but I haven't been hearing many problems
<eeanm> huyter: it went fine for me and my friend
<spiroo> okay, not sure why that would work, but yea maybe
<nosrednaekim> huyter: mostly bad/swamped mirrors
<eeanm> lol spiroo
<spiroo> huyter: I have same problem, a lot of errors :D
<spiroo> For instance, trashcan does not work
<spiroo> It did before with development edition XD
 * eeanm has a local on-campus mirror
<eeanm> 2 mbps downloads :P
<ardchoille> Jucato: is /root/.kde/* supposed to be nothing but symlinks? Because that's the way it is here.
<huyter> ok, thx for the answers, i'll take the risk
<eeanm> ardchoille: do you have a /root/.kde/share ? what does it link to?
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: could be some kdesudo junk..
<spiroo> Does anybody know if KDE 4 will solve some bugs in some apps?
<eeanm> spiroo: there will be an entirely new set of bugs
<eeanm> KDE 4 is mostly rewritten
<spiroo> eeanm: haha
<ardchoille> eeanm: There is no /root/.kde/share
<eeanm> so there won't be the old ones
<eeanm> ardchoille: well so you haven't run a kde app as root that needed to store anything
<spiroo> eeanm: yes, probably. But for instance, msn in Kopete does not work at all, as I see it anyway
<eeanm> I'm not sure what the status of Kopete is in kde 4
<ardchoille> eeanm: I have, but it uses my user configs in ~/.kde/*
<eeanm> o.O
<eeanm> this must be some new trick
<spiroo> eeanm: As I have heard they will release Kopete for KDE4, but not sure what that will do in the future.
<ardchoille> eeanm: I noticed that when I setup kate as user and then ran kdesu kate and the settings were identical
<eeanm> weird
<eeanm> permission problems seem likely :)
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: it has to do with KDEsudo
<eeanm> I always use just plains sudo I suppose, except for the stuff that runs kdesudo by itself
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Ok, I also noticed that when I run konqueror as root, I do't have perms to change anything
<ardchoille> !kdesu | eeanm
<ubotu> eeanm: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<eeanm> yea I know what kdesu is ;)
<MarcC> it's a japanese word
<eeanm> well desu is
<eeanm> dunno about kdesu
<MarcC> they should just call it desuka
<MarcC> keeps the k
<Jucato> O.o
<ardchoille> eeanm: kdesu for gui apps, sudo for cli apps
<MarcC> kore wa k desu
 * Jucato wonders if MarcC is being serious or joking...
<eeanm> ardchoille:  "These errors occur because sometimes when sudo launches an application, it launches with root privileges but uses the user's configuration file."
 * MarcC isn't as serious as he looks
<eeanm> so you must be using sudo
<ardchoille> eeanm: I use kdesu for gui apps, sudo for cli apps
<Jucato> ardchoille: can you brief me? what's the problem
<MarcC> I use gksudo when I want my screen to go dim
<Jucato> (provided it's installed)
<eeanm> ardchoille: but that doesn't jive with what you said... bah whatever
<ardchoille> Jucato: launching "kdesudo 'kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /root'" launches konqueror but with locks on everything, I can't change anything. And /root/.kde/* is nothing but symlinks (no /root/.kde/share)
<spiroo> Does anybody know, I think if not sure that it is a hardware problem. Anyway my monitor when I restart sometimes blinks and does not boot OS. Then I wait for awhile and then it works, some kind of overheat I guess somewhere. And sometimes when I watch on movies, the monitor just freeze the image or everything. Then I just have to shut the power off and restart, and the boot problem there again. Very dran annoying. Is
<spiroo> there something wrong with my power supply as someone has said before?
<Jucato> ardchoille: lemme check. gutsy I presume?
<ardchoille> Jucato: yes, Gutsy
<spiroo> I wanna know if it is my monitor or something else like Power Supply is getting problem?
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: maybe your graphics card is overheating?
<spiroo> Or if it could be a bug in Kubuntu/Ubuntu Core maybe.
<ysma> hello, I'm having troubles with X incorrectly "detecting" screen DPI on Gutsy
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: Naa I do not think so, not quite convincing that it could be. My graphic card is quite new. Could it be my CPU or something like it, it sounds a lot when it happens, or it could be power supply too.
<boguh> how can i use compiz with kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !compiz | boguh
<ubotu> boguh: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<spiroo> I think when I reboot my Power Supply sometimes does not stabalize the Grpahic Card to send signals to monitor or something like it.
<ysma> the strange part is that am able to have a working display only when I kill kdm from the terminal and launch it with startx
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: just cause ts new doesn't mean it can't overheat! what type of card is it?
<Jucato> ardchoille: all confirmed. now the problem is, I don't know if it's an intended behavior.
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: It is a Nvidia Geforce 7950 GT
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: does it have a fan on it?
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: Yes
<ardchoille> Jucato: What do you get when you launch: kdesudo 'kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /root'
<Jucato> same as you. locked .kde
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: I do not think the problem is the Graphic Card, not the hardware anyway. Maybe something else.
<ardchoille> Jucato: ty :)
<Jucato> and yes, everything in /root/.kde  are symlinks. as they should be I think
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: ok then.... but don't rule that out.
<strebski> Hello friends! Does anyone knows something about official ubuntu packages of openoffice 2.3 for (k)Ubuntu 7.04?
<ardchoille> Jucato: But they weren't symlinks in Feisty, I think that change is due to kdesuo
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: huh? "rule that out"?
<Jucato> prolly
<ardchoille> I'm glad I brought it up, for a moment there I thought my system was screwed.
<thomax_> strebski: what about them?
<strebski> there will be available? :)
<thomax_> uhm no idea, they are present in 7.10 repository
<strebski> yes, i know that...
<thomax_> strebski: try downloading them there and install them manually
<strebski> but i'm looking for ooo 2.3 for 7.04 :)
<strebski> from 7.10 reposidory?
<thomax_> should work fine as it is java
<thomax_> jep
<strebski> ok, i'll try, great thanks!
<ardchoille> strebski: It's a bad idea to mix repos, if that's what you had in mind.
<strebski> nope, i will only dl packages from 7.10 repository (on www)
<strebski> and try... :)
<ardchoille> strebski: I think you'll end up in dependency hell
<strebski> hmm
<strebski> whats what is your idea?
<strebski> upgrade to 7.10?
<ardchoille> That's what I would do before using 7.10 apps in 7.04
<ardchoille> Or just be happy with the OO.o in 7.04 ?
<randy> gusty upgrade error: been sitting at preparing to configure libexpat1 and got two error boxes about debconf and x11-common. What do I do now. Been stalled for over 2 hours
<thomax_> ardchoille: or go to ooo site and download an manually install it
<nosrednaekim> randy: kill it and restart from the command line
<randy> norednakim, how do it restart it?
<strebski> is there a big difference between ooo from ubuntu repository and from official ooo website?
<ardchoille> thomax_: that's an idea too
<nosrednaekim> randy: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<randy> Thank you, I will try that.
<intern> I need to get xfce window system installed
<wathek> hello all I've a problem with K3B it says that I've no CD/DVD writer !
<ardchoille> intern: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<intern> trhanks
<BluesKaj> wathek, insert a dvd or cd , then check system menu/storage media
<wathek> ok
<wathek> BluesKaj: I've not storage media in system menu
<randy> nosrednaekim got lock error, rm lock, ran dpkg --configure -a, completed with error, ran apt-get dist-upgrade stopped with E:Unmet depdencies. Try using -f. Should I?
<BluesKaj> wathek, what do you have listed in system menu ?
<nosrednaekim> randy: I see,what are there unmet deps for?
<wathek> BluesKaj: Adept, dolphin, HPLIP, Kcron
<wathek> BluesKaj: keep, kinfocenter, konsol
<randy> kipi-plugins, gwenview and digikam
<wathek> BluesKaj: ksysguard, ksystemlog and Kubuntu device database
<BluesKaj> wathek, I'm referring to the compuer icon in the panel not kcontrol or the k-menu
<BluesKaj> compter
<nosrednaekim> wathek: everything else installs fine?
<nosrednaekim> sorry, randy
<BluesKaj> err learn to spel computer
<BluesKaj> :)
<randy> The original upgrade stoped at 2%, but those are the only erroors I get with apt-get
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: it overused its "spells" last night.....
<BluesKaj> wathek, do you see the computer icon in the panel ? click on it
<wathek_> BluesKaj: Adept, dolphin, HPLIP, Kcron, keep, kinfocenter, konsol, ksysguard, ksystemlog and Kubuntu device database
<BluesKaj> wathek, I repeat ,do you see the computer icon in the panel ? click on it
<nosrednaekim> randy: humm, run "apt-cache policy kopete", what version does it say?
<Jucato> wathek_: not K Menu -> System
<BluesKaj> no
<Jucato> wathek_: beside the K Menu icon, there should be a computer icon
<wathek_> yes
<wathek_> ah ok
<wathek_> yes
<wathek_> storage media and then ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<wathek_> I've an icon where it's written blank DVD+R
<randy> norednaekim, it says insalled: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 Candidate: 4.3.5.8-0ubuntu2 Version table: 4.3.5.8-0ubuntu2.0 500 http//archive.ubuntu.com ggutsy/main Packages ***4.3.5.6-0ubuntu29.0 100 /var/lb/dkg/status
<BluesKaj> ok walthek, that means your cd/dvd drive is being recognized
<BluesKaj> wathek what mades you think that your drive wasn't being seen ?
<nosrednaekim> randy: run a -f I guess :)
<wathek_> BluesKaj: when I start K3B it says No DVD/CD Wirter found
<nosrednaekim> randy: just checking if you have all repositories right and all
<nosrednaekim> *i was just checking
<gil> hola buen dia. alguien en español
<randy> Nosrednaekim, Ok, thanks. I'm runing it now. We'll see what happens
<gil> any body know a irc spanis channel?
<gil> spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !es | gil
<ubotu> gil: please see above
<gil> ok gracias
<Daisuke_Laptop> quick q: what's the hdparm command to change the number of boots between hd checks?
<BluesKaj> wathek_, hmm, the only thing I can suggest is to try to configure K3B
<wathek_> BluesKaj: how N?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: I think its in the fstab
<Daisuke_Laptop> tune2fs is what it was :s
<baudthief> ok, I just upgraded to Gutsy and nothing broke (thank god!) However, compiz-fusion wasn't installed by default, I had to install it myself
<BluesKaj> wathek , open K3B/settings/configure K3B
<baudthief> How do I start it?
<Jucato> baudthief: that's normal. compiz was never installed by default on Kubuntu
<Jucato> !compiz | baudthief
<ubotu> baudthief: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<baudthief> ahh, thanks!
<baudthief> went to the trouble of backing up EVERYTHING onto 6 dvd's lol (just in case the upgrade broke my install)
<Daisuke_Laptop> tune2fs -c max-mount-counts
<Daisuke_Laptop> for anyone who's wondering
<Daisuke_Laptop> bye!
<nosrednaekim> cya Daisuke_Laptop
<baudthief> Jucato: damn, not working :(
<baudthief> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42908/
<baudthief> I've got a nvidia 7600GS which ran fine under beryl about an hour ago
<icewaterman> baudthief: my condolences :)
<baudthief> meh
<nosrednaekim> baudthief: whats glxinfo giving you?
<baudthief> I get this over and over: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<baudthief> (also in #compiz-fusion, they said I need to get a new driver)
<nosrednaekim> baudthief: are you using the one in restricted-manager?
<Black_Monkey> hi, any idea if kde4 beta4 is gonna be in the gutsy repos soon?
<baudthief> nosrednaekim: Before upgrading to gutsy, I used the restricted drivers from nvidias website
<emilsedgh_> Black_Monkey: if you have a good connection, compile it yourself, thats easy
<baudthief> whether or noth thats changed now, I'm not sure
<nosrednaekim> baudthief: there is your problem :) you need to reinstall it since you did a kernel upgrade
<Black_Monkey> emilsedgh_: my connection is a bit erratic, really need to get a new router...
<baudthief> nosrednaekim: any issues with installing the driver on nvidias website? or is there something special I need for gutsy lol
<emilsedgh_> Black_Monkey: youre on dialup?
<emilsedgh_> Black_Monkey: if no, thats not a problem
<Black_Monkey> no, broadband
<nosrednaekim> baudthief: its probably easier to install them with the restricted-manager in system-settings
<babeck> Does anyone know if there is any plans to release KDE 4 Beta 4 packages on Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> babeck: there are.
<Black_Monkey> nosrednaekim: any sort of idea when?
<nosrednaekim> Black_Monkey: probably soon, Riddel was saying something about the build system being slow, prbably the gigantic merges.
<Black_Monkey> kk
<Buaorchid> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Buaorchid> help
<SeanTater> Buaorchid: state your problem
<Buaorchid> I cancled my dist upgrade script... what no?
<SeanTater> while it was upgrading?
<Buaorchid> now
<Buaorchid> ya, downloading
<SeanTater> so it had not yet installed anything
<SeanTater> ?
<davide> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SeanTater> Buaorchid: If it did nit get to the "Setting up" part then you have little to worry about
<SeanTater> What error are you getting? what does -> apt-get <- return
<Buaorchid> apt-get? just the help
<spawn57> are you trying to install a package with apt-get?
<Buaorchid> nope
<Buaorchid> i cancled the upgrade cause net connection broke down, got that back up and running, but don't know what to do
<spawn57> oh adept crashed on you?
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> do sudo apt-get upgrade *
<spawn57> it'll probably tell you to do apt-get -f install ..
<Buaorchid> ok
<BluesKaj> bbl
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Buaorchid> is it ok to use apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bazhang> from Feisty?
<spawn57> that's to get the latest version of ubuntu..
<Buaorchid> ya
<spawn57> ..if you update your sources.list, go for it
<Buaorchid> the script, i think dist-upgrade.py from the net did that, cause i was at the downloading part already
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Buaorchid> thnks, running now
<spawn57> np, enjoy =]
<methods> how do i run dbus ?
<ardchoille> My launchpad page says I am not a member of any teams. How do I join teams?
<bazhang> ubuntu teams?
<dergringo> Hi
<bazhang> hi!
<dergringo> Does anybody know a repo that offers cdemu for gutsy?
<bazhang> what does cdemu do?
<ardchoille> bazhang: Yes, I think that is it
<intern> I installed xubuntu-desktop from kubuntu, how do I switch over?
<dergringo> bazhang: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> intern: in the log in screen, you will something marked session; click on it and choose xfce
<intern> thanks
<bazhang> dergringo: mplayer will do that --watch a bin/cue file.
<ben__> hey all
<bazhang> heya
<ardchoille> bazhang: so it's "ubuntu teams" I need to join?
<ben__> i cant mount my ext3 partitions in kubuntu gutsy
<ben__> i get the hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 error
<bazhang> ardchoille: not sure, will check.
<dergringo> bazhang: I know :) But I need cdemu.
<ben__> i cant mount my ntfs partition, but not my ext3's
<ben__> i mean
<ben__> i can mount my ntfs
<W8TAH|Class> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> dergringo: the install instructions seem pretty clear--you need to get the kernel source and then install cdemu youself
<ben__> any ideas?
<Black_Monkey> I just put in a cd, and it caused my computer to be completely unresponsive, and after rebooting, amarok still won't load, and freezes any program using it when I try to load it :/
<ben__> anyone...
<bazhang> patience ben__
<dergringo> bazhang: I've seen it. I just try to avoid self compiling as long as possible. So I found Kiso in the repos, it'll do the job
<ben__> thanks
<W8TAH|Class> im familiar with the issues around non free software and patent issues ect - -can someone please point me to the page that tells how to get stuff like online vids etc to play on my new gusty machine
<W8TAH|Class> i know theres one out there that ive used in the past - -i just cant find it
<bazhang> ardchoille: it seems there are different teams involved--beta testers, and others--which do you wish to join?
<unf> hello
<unf> im havin some problems installind kde4 from the repositories
<bazhang> W8TAH|Class: you need to enable the repositories in adept, then fetch updates--alternately, you can go to medibuntu and they have very explicit instructions on how to get that going.
<unf> i follow the instructions in kubuntu.org, but it didnt work. i dont have kde.desktop nor startkde in kde4 directory
<W8TAH|Class> bazhang: ok --
<W8TAH|Class> im searching the wiki for it mediabuntu and not getting hits that are useful
<ardchoille> bazhang: Well, I'm good with docs
<Vermux> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<bazhang> ben__: is it an external drive?
<ben__> bazhang: no its an internal drive
<bazhang> ardchoille: how about nurs..err never mind
<ben__> i searched the kubuntu forums, but most of what i found was for external drives
<ben__> no real solutions...
<bazhang> ben__: what does fdisk -l reveal?
<bazhang> W8TAH|Class: that's medibuntu
<thomas__> can someone help me with an HTML question
<ben__> nothing...it doesnt do anything...
<bazhang> ardchoille: I believe you want #ubuntu-doc
<ben__> weird
<unf> anyone can help me?
<ardchoille> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<thomas__> can someone help me with an HTML question please :) ?
<bazhang> !ask thomas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask thomas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> oops
<thomas__> lol
<bazhang> what's the question, thomas_?
<Jucato> thomas__: this isn't really the place for learing HTML
<bazhang> ben__: is it the disk you are using now?
<Jucato> you can try #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic or ##web (not sure if they entertain those questions in the last one)
<bazhang> or a second internal disk?
<bazhang> can he pm me Jucato?
<ben__> yes, the partions that i am trying to mount are on the disk i am currently using
<ben__> my ntfs partition that does mount is on another HD
<bazhang> ben__: you want to resize the partition?
<thomas_> did I laggout ?
<bazhang> yup
<ben__> i just want to mount my ext3's
<thomas_> and I have 4 pictures. I have a table, 3 pictures are horizontally aligned on one row and I have the one picture that I want to align on the second row, but it doesn't align to center....I don't know whats wrong
<bazhang> thomas_ pm me
<ben__> do i need to resize something?
<thomas_> bazhang: shoot, I'm trying, I thought I registered but for some reason today I can't do it
<bazhang> google html cheatsheet
<bazhang> ben__: if you want to reclaim that drive space for your current partition then I believe so
<ben__> no i dont want to do that
<ben__> i have 2 other distros i want to keep
<ben__> on those partitions
<Jucato> bazhang: sure. we have no control over pm's ;)
<bazhang> thanks!
<bazhang> ben__: and they are not showing up in your grub list?
<ben__> i just want to mount them, and everytime i try i get that error...
<ben__> yeah they are
<ben__> i can boot into them
<ben__> i just cant mount them in kubuntu
<bazhang> got me there ben__
<ben__> ugh...kubuntu is crap if it cant even mount my other linux partitions...
<ben__> and nobody seems to have any answers
<ben__> for this problem
<ben__> i'll try making a forum post i guess
<bazhang> ben__: there are answers. just the experts are not here right now.
<bazhang> they'll sort you in no time. sorry not to be of any help.
<ben__> k, thanks for your help!
<[ifr0g]> i got 2 linux part and both ways are mounted, so its not kubuntu.
<[ifr0g]> what error did he get ?
<bazhang> right. what distros were on the other partitions:linspire and xandros? :}
<[ifr0g]> he left ..
<bazhang> [ifr0g]: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 error
<Fleck> hi all
<bazhang> hi!
<Fleck> when i type: host www.google.com  - response is sooo slow :(
<Fleck> why is that?
<Fleck> this happens when i  browse too (looking up...)
<bazhang> storm botnet?
<bazhang> :}
<[ifr0g]> There is a similar problem on ubuntuforums
<bazhang> Fleck: I've got really slow internet response of late too, think it's not related to Linux at all
<Chris7mas> hi
<bazhang> hi!
<robby> hi
<Fleck> bazhang well, on the same network another box - works great
<Fleck> when connection established - works fast
<Fleck> only resolving :(
<thomas_> bazhang: can you read my pm? does it work?
<bazhang> nope
<[ifr0g]> Fleck, what if you load 64.233.167.99 in the browser ?
<bazhang> thomas_: can you join kubuntu-offtopic channel?
<Fleck> [ifr0g] werry fast
<Fleck> verry
<robby> i just got BSOD with kubuntu :/
<[ifr0g]> Blue ???
<robby> j/k
<robby> i'm trying to figure out a way to log what ports some of my favorite programs use so i can configure my firewall better
<robby> is there a way to do this with my firefall program Guarddog?
<robby> firewall*
<Fleck> [ifr0g] speedtest.net show - speed about 20Mbit/sec
<bazhang> wow
<[ifr0g]> :o
<bazhang> that's slow?
<robby> fast
<[ifr0g]> Freaking Light Speed :D
<bazhang> haha
<magneto73> merrrr
<Fleck> http://www.speedtest.net/result/198030153.png
<Fleck> [ifr0g] but DNS is so slow... :(
<Fleck> why is that?
<robby> mine was only 5234 kb/s
<[ifr0g]> Fleck, you want want to try opendns..
<[ifr0g]> Fleck, https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<bazhang> oy. where is the straight up and down character on my keyboard?
<[ifr0g]> !find network-admin
<Fleck> [ifr0g] i'm on KDE :)
<ubotu> File network-admin found in gnome-system-tools
<robby> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<[ifr0g]> Fleck, kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf
<Fleck> yeah
<Fleck> i tried change dns servers
<Fleck> same problem
<Fleck> as i told you - neat box works great
<[ifr0g]> Then try disabling ipv6
<Fleck> [ifr0g] i did that allready too :)
<bazhang> thomas__: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<[ifr0g]> 8|
<ardchoille> [ifr0g]: /etc/resolv.conf gets rewritten on boot
<Fleck> ardchoille you can prepend what you whant :)
<unf> im havin some problems installind kde4 from the repositories, i followed the instructions in kubuntu.org, but it didnt work. i dont have kde.desktop nor startkde in kde4 directory.. any idea?
<Fleck> at least - you make ir unchangable ;)
<[ifr0g]> You can change that in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, ardchoille
<ardchoille> true
<bazhang> like slash key, but straight--where is it--
<Black_Monkey> O_o that speed test gave me 1.4Mb/s, when I'm supposed to have 8Mb/s...
<mm_202> hey guys, I just install 7.10 a bit ago.  How do I get the list of windows when I hit alt-tab?  Seems that its disabled in 7.10.
<Jucato> System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Show window list while switching windows
<mm_202> Jucato: danke sehr
<thomas_newbie_> can someone help me, I have an html problem i've been trying to fix for 1 hour
<bazhang> thomas_newbie_: #html
<thomas_newbie_> I have a webpage with 4 pictures. I have two rows and three pictures on one row and the other picture on the second. I want to align the picture on the second row but it is not working. I tried <td align="center"> but that doesn't work
<spine> IRCOP HACK JOIN HERE http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139625893
<Fleck> spine beidz spamot
<Fleck> good job Jucato :)
<bazhang> :}
<W8TAH|Class> nicely done
<sparr_w> I am using compiz-fusion, emerald, kde, and kicker-compiz.  sometimes when i switch windows and/or desktops, a window will appear on the wrong desktop on the pager.  the problem rectifies itself as soon as i switch to another window or desktop.  Is there an explanation for this behavior?
<Jucato> 2 minutes late though... dang I'm getting slow..
<bazhang> haha not at all
<drama1981> so i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop so can have kde and gnome but now i have what appears to be the entire contents of kcontrol under apps/other under gnome. is there anyway to fix this? a logical reason why it ended up like that?
<|Toad> can someone help me with lame in k3b?
<Jucato> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> sparr_w: #compiz-fusion people might know
<snake_> does anyone know why the servers are down ??
<|Toad> when i try to rip to mp3, it gives me an error, but the error only lists the burner and it's specs, but when i rip ot wav or ogg, it works fine
<[ifr0g]> |Toad, sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<Jucato> |Toad: does ripping through audiocd:/ in Konqueror work?
<Jucato> !info k3b-mp3
<ubotu> Package k3b-mp3 does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> :)
<[ifr0g]> opps
 * Jucato thinks [ifr0g] has the wrong package in mind
<Jucato> you're probably thinking of libk3b2-mp3?
<bazhang> :0
<Jucato> (which is still the wrong package...)
<snake_> can anyone give me the default repos ??
<snake_> because i am trying to update but no server is working
<snake_> i tried with all of them
<genii> !source-o-matic|snake_
<ubotu> snake_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> snake_: server is not down for me. perhaps your mirror/server is having  problems. you can switch to another
<[ifr0g]> !find k3b-mp3
<ubotu> Package/file k3b-mp3 does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> !find lame
<ubotu> Found: flamerobin, flamethrower, glame, libtwolame-dev, libtwolame0 (and 9 others)
<Jucato> [ifr0g]: you're probably thinking of libk3b2-mp3?
<|Toad> Jucato:  i didn't know konqueror could rip
<Jucato> |Toad: now you know :)
<|Toad> where is it?
<[ifr0g]> Jucato, ah, yes
<Jucato> |Toad: type audiocd:/ in Konqueror's location bar
<Jucato> [ifr0g]: still the wrong package :)
<|Toad> when i type audiocd:/ i get a could not read error
<Jucato> hm...
<bazhang> what is the lame package--I can't stand the suspense :}
<Jucato> |Toad: anyway, do you have lame installed?
<Jucato> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Jucato> bazhang: ^^^
<Jucato> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 43 kB, installed size 116 kB
<bazhang> thanks Jucato
<bazhang> :}
<Jucato> this one is only for burning mp3s as audio cd's
<unf> im havin some problems installind kde4 from the repositories, i followed the instructions in kubuntu.org, but it didnt work. i dont have kde.desktop nor startkde in kde4 directory.. any idea?
<ubuntu_> how can you help me to set up wifi_
<ubuntu_> ?
<Jucato> !wireless | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|Toad> damn, i had something from lame installed, but not hte encoder
<|Toad> i feel like such a retard running linux after boing in windows for so long
<Jucato> well you need lame to rip cd's to mp3 :)
<|Toad> well, it showed in in hte k3b list, so i thought i had it installed already
<[ifr0g]> Amarok : Insert your CD, then click on "Play Audio CD" in the menu. The File-Browser will come up and show a tree with several folders. For normal ripping, go to the "wav" folder, select some tracks and drag them to the desired destination in a Konqueror window. For automatic encoding, drag files from the "mp3" or "ogg" folder instead.
<Jucato> still needs lame though :)
<[ifr0g]> CD-ripping (amarok) requires the "AudioCD KIO-slave" to be installed. It is part of KDE-Multimedia.
<Jucato> (which should be installed by default afaik....)
<[ifr0g]> Nope, not installed here on a fresh install.
<bazhang> I had to add it too
 * genii hands Jucato a coffee and sips one himself
<Jucato> genii: I have to pass. about to sleep in 5 minutes
<Jucato> really? weird...
<Jucato> !rip
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<genii> Ah OK
<[ifr0g]> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<[ifr0g]> Gosh, there are too many ways..
 * Jucato fires up vbox to verify...
<drama1981> so i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop so can have kde and gnome but now i have what appears to be the entire contents of kcontrol under apps/other under gnome. is there anyway to fix this? a logical reason why it ended up like that?
<ubuntu_> how can I find information about set up wifi in kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> use the link Jucato gave you
<Jucato> <ubotu> ubuntu_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> drama1981:  its possible you may want to set some kde settings under gnome.
<ubuntu_> thank you
<Dr_Willis> its getting these days  theres so much stuff in the menus...
<Jucato> [ifr0g], bazhang: kdemultimedia-kio-plugins is installed by default on a Kubuntu system
<drama1981> Dr_Willis:  ok ty. that makes sense. it was just strange because it wasnt that way in fiesty plus i thought i would just get one entry that says kcontrol enstead of an entry for each setting
<onialb> can someone help me with an adept problem because i try to select best server but it doesnt check the servers. maybe theres a problem with the internet connection. i am connected and i have configured the dns in resolv.conf but adept stays at 0% waiting
<Alonea> Dr_Willis: I gotta ask. Are you a professor? ^__^
<bazhang> thanks Jucato
 * Dr_Willis is a Dr of LOVE
<Alonea> Dr_Willis: *grins* nice.
<sub[t]rnl> dont you fall for it Alonea
<Alonea> anyway, why is Adept so screwy in gusty? I can't get into it half the time. Says process is already being used type thing
<Dr_Willis> Got my Degree in Loveology.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> I always just install/use synaptic .. adept has issues.
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Alonea> sub[t]rnl: well, unless Dr_Willis is a sexy nurse, not much for me to fall for.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<drama1981> like i get adblock, audio cd's, audio encoding, browser id, cdrom info, ect,ect. each as a seperate entry thats why it struck me as strange. its not a big deal though i can live with that was jsut curious i guess
<onialb> can someone help me with an adept problem because i try to select best server but it doesnt check the servers. maybe theres a problem with the internet connection. i am connected and i have configured the dns in resolv.conf but adept stays at 0% waiting
<Dr_Willis> drama1981:  cant say that vive seen that. But the menus are generated i belive from allthe .desktop entrys in the proper dirs. So may just be how they are laid out.
<Alonea> bazhang: hopefully that will fix it...it does it all the time.
<bazhang> Alonea: hope so too
<drama1981> Dr_Willis:  thats true. at first i didnt know what they all were then i opened a few of em and i was like ok thats kcontrol all split up instead of being in one program
<onialb> can someone help me with an adept problem because i try to select best server but it doesnt check the servers. maybe theres a problem with the internet connection. i am connected and i have configured the dns in resolv.conf but adept stays at 0% waiting
<Alonea> bazhang: well, its unlocked, but whether it stays that way is another question. *glares at computer*
<bazhang> drama1981: sounds like the kbfx menu (replacement for kmenu)
<drama1981> aside from that though my menus seem way more organized than they did in fiesty so thats a plus:)
<bazhang> Alonea: had that problem early on, then just seemed to go away--no idea why though :}
<Alonea> bazhang: sounds about right. in the terminal it complained a bit about java and I told it to bite me...
<drama1981> bazhang:  umm it might me idk i just thought it was kcontrol. when ever i open any of them it says configure-kde control module at the top
<bazhang> Alonea: which java?
<matthias__> problem with microphone/sb5.1: hearing myself through boxes (without delay, think no acoustic feedback), independent on running programs
<Alonea> bazhang: sun-java6. I gotta have sun for eclipse. that GCJ or whatever it is, should die a painful death
<bazhang> drama1981: it surely is kcontrol, just split up
<bazhang> Alonea: ok. the non sun one causes serious probs
<Alonea> bazhang: yeah, why are they putting it as default in gusty?
<drama1981> thats what i though. oh well though im just thrilled im machine works smoothly and my menus arent a total mess like they were when i did it in fiesty (apps not working, in the wrong categories ect) :)
<|Toad> crap, he just lefp
<Dr_Willis> drama1981:  in the kde menus some where - they are all split up also. :) since they are seperate apps. the kcontroll thing just sort of merges them under one launcher
<bazhang> Alonea: not sure, but it should roast in the hot place
<drama1981> Dr_Willis:  ahh ic. ive never noticed it before but then i dont do much in kde myself my gf uses kde more than i do
<Alonea> bazhang: indeed. Sun is our friend.
<matthias__> problem with microphone/sb5.1: hearing myself through boxes (without delay, think no acoustic feedback), independent on running programs
<bazhang> Alonea: no doubt. :}
<ubuntu_> how can I find manual of kubuntu?
<drama1981> another question. any clue why the usplash (boot splash) isnt set correctly? i had to manually change it
<bazhang> kubuntu.org?
<W8TAH|Class> ive been doing the reading suggested earlier etc re: medibuntu and non free vs free software etc.  what do i need to enable youtube video to play?
<bazhang> W8TAH|Class: that would be the partner repos in adept
<W8TAH|Class> ok -- cool
<W8TAH|Class> what should i be installing out of them -- its flash player, right?
<frojnd> any other suggestions why I can't get back to login screen after I've installed ati restricted drivers and also xserver-xgl (I have mobility x1400) ??
<bazhang> W8TAH|Class: then install the flash non-free plugin for Firefox? or Konqueror?
<W8TAH|Class> ok -- cool
<W8TAH|Class> thanks
<drama1981> frojnd: you mean x isnt working your stick in a shell?
<bazhang> W8TAH|Class: be sure to fetch updates before adding the kde-restricted package
<bazhang> err installing
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<frojnd> drama1981, sord of I mean there is a menu for login name and password but it newer won't come back. So I'm forced to backup my xorg.conf
<bazhang> oops
<methods> anyone try google desktop ?
<letalis> have the framebuffer console bugs been fixed since the beta?
<W8TAH|Class> bazhang: not a problem
<Dr_Willis> i find google desktop annoying under windowes. :) hate to try it under linux . Heh
<bazhang> W8TAH|Class: and get miro as well--to save youtube
<Dr_Willis> Picassa works decenmtly well under linux for me
<drama1981> frojnd: ok best thing i can say is to reconfigure x. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> I haventy got Miro working yet under Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !miro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drama1981> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<methods> idk man it installed and i only really have a search box... i mean its up to you how you setup gd... i like some of their widgets....
<bazhang> miro and miro-data, or democracyplayer
<Dr_Willis> when kde4 gets out.. the widget world will get tossed on its head. :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> !find miro
<ubotu> Found: miro, miro-data
<bazhang> haha
<Dr_Willis> well it IS in there. :)
<Dr_Willis> i was trying the source
<methods> why is that ?
<bazhang> can't live without it
<Alonea> what do you do if you need to kill a process, but it says I don't have permissions? (on the ctrl+Esc thing)
<Dr_Willis> Alonea:  use the shell and 'sudo kill PID' of the process
<methods> Dr_Willis:  ?
<Alonea> Dr_Willis: alright. the pid is the 4 digit number?
<Dr_Willis> Alonea:  yep.
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep PROGRAMNAME   is normally how i get the pid.
<Dr_Willis> if it has a gui/window showing you may want to try the 'xkill' command
<methods> whats gonna happend in k4 ?
<bazhang> where is the character after ps aux located?
<frojnd> drama1981, I have laptop and tehre are some settigs for mice: /dev/input/mice, /dev/psaux, /dev/ttyS0, /dev/tts0, /dev/gpmdata, what should I choose if I had laptop and I use laptop mice ?
<bazhang> ooh. found it!
<Alonea> Dr_Willis: alright thanks. that worked and now Eclipse will load rightr
<Dr_Willis> its possible the program left som e sort of lock file somewhere.
<thomas_newbie_> we don't have nautilus in ubuntu right?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never used Eclipse
<Dr_Willis> the gnome file manager is nautilus
<thomas_newbie_> because I want to enable my trash can
<bazhang> dolphin and konqueror thomas_newbie_
<Dr_Willis> You can have a trashcan on the panel
<drama1981> frojnd: honestly i dont know since i only use desktop. if i had to guess i would say either psaux or gpmdata
<drama1981> someone else here may know better though
<frojnd> drama1981, I have laptop and tehre are some settigs for mice: /dev/input/mice, /dev/psaux, /dev/ttyS0, /dev/tts0, /dev/gpmdata, what should I choose if I had laptop and I use laptop mice ?
<frojnd> I have laptop and tehre are some settigs for mice: /dev/input/mice, /dev/psaux, /dev/ttyS0, /dev/tts0, /dev/gpmdata, what should I choose if I had laptop and I use laptop mice ?
<frojnd> mistype
<drama1981> let me see if i can find out 4 sure. brb
<Alonea> Dr_Willis: Eclipse is not a file manager...Its what I use to compile and write my java and c/c++ code
<thomas_newbie_> bazhang: yea but I want it on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> Alonea:   that was an answer to thomas_newbie_  :)
<gerro> when you install k3b for first time it asks about installing some sort of plugin to handle audio cds
<gerro> what is that plugin?
<thomas_newbie_> Dr_Willis: i want the trash can on my desktop though
<gerro> if someone minds reinstalling k3b for me and finding out I would much appreciate it :)
<Dr_Willis> thomas_newbie_:  good luck. I normally remove all icons from my desktop. I find the trashcan there to be useelss.. since its always covered up. :)
<Dr_Willis> thomas_newbie_:  theres some settings somewhere for that.
<thomas_newbie_> Dr_Willis: yea can't find it :S
<bazhang> gerro: do you want to rip CDs to mp3?
<Dr_Willis> thomas_newbie_:  im not even in KDE so i cant  look for ya
<Alonea> Dr_Willis: yeah..ignore me..hypoglycemic and crashing. in class so thus no food for another hour.
<pvdwlaptop> are there KDE4 beta 4 packages for kubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> I even set up XP now with a Trashcan on the Panel. Its MUCh better to have it there. :)
<bazhang> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<Dr_Willis> darn - i go to work in 2 min.. :(
<gerro> bazhang: I just want to know that audio plugin k3b asks about when you first install it because brasero and similar burning programs use it but don't specify they do
<bazhang> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<gerro> bazhang: thanks! owe you one man, anything you need help with?
<bazhang> gerro: better computer?
<crolle17> i have changed to user by: sudo su postgres; then i typed my password and i was user postgres. but when i want to change back to me (user) the password of user postgres is wanted... but i don't knw the password for user postgres. how can i change back to me?
<crolle17> know
<Dr_Willis> crolle17:  just 'exit
<Dr_Willis> crolle17:  just 'exit'
<pvdwlaptop> crolle17:  ctrl + D is a keyboard shortcut
<Dr_Willis> your wai will get nested su's
<Dr_Willis> or logout
<crolle17> Dr_Willis, o.k. thank you.
<Dr_Willis> bye all.........
<crolle17> pvdwlaptop, thankx
<bazhang> bye
<thomas_newbie_> seriously i can't figure out how to put the trash bin on the desktop
<pay> is there somebody who got kde4 beta4 on a kubuntu system running successfully?
<Kr4t05> Does Gutsy have NTFS-3G installed/enabled by default?
<bazhang> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<gerro> Kr4t05: some sort of ntfs support built into the kernel by default, try doing menuconfig in the kernel source and reviewing what options are selected for file systems
<gerro> ah so it is a loadable module in the repository
<Kr4t05> gerro: I know read-only support exists.
<gerro> you can write to ntfs too
<gerro> its pretty stable now
<Kr4t05> Nevermind, I have it
<b0nn> bazhang: I installed gutsy :)
<bazhang> b0nn: yay!
<b0nn> lol
<b0nn> after the upgrade mess my only option was a fresh install
<thomas_newbie_> seriously i can't figure out how to put the trash bin on the desktop, anyone know how?
<bazhang> b0nn: buy some 4G usb keys and back up this time!
<b0nn> unfortunately not an option
 * b0nn pleads poor student status
<bazhang> dvd-r's?
<b0nn> no dvd burner
<jussi01> hmmm, when I am opening or closing windows the system makes a sound, how can I stop this?
<jpatrick> b0nn: put /home on another partition
<bazhang> jussi01: disable system sounds
<b0nn> jpatrick: indeed thats what I did this time
<jussi01> bazhang: where... (ive tried)
<jpatrick> b0nn: hmm, it should be a MUST for all installs :(
<b0nn> jpatrick: The problem for the installer is howmuch spac to apportion
<b0nn> grr wheres the damn typing tutor!
<bazhang> jussi01: in system notifications
<b0nn> at any rate, Im finding the kde on gutsy to be better than I thought
<bazhang> jussi01: in sound and multimedia
<flick> kRfb (Desktop Sharing) i sucking my CPU... it's always at 100%
<flick> can i do anything to make it work better?
<bazhang> jussi01: find it?
<flick> gnome's vino does not have this problem
<flick> x11vnc+vnc4server do not have this problem
<flick> i'm sorry to say, KDE Desktop Sharing sucks
<flick> literally.
<pvdwlaptop> flick:  indeed, i cant get it to work here
<flick> pvdwlaptop, in case you need desktop sharing, this how to helped me to replace the buggy software: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196572
<flick> with x11vnc and vnc4server which work much much better
<eagles0513875> sup guys im really enjoying the linux games that work with open gl enabled video cards
<flick> ok great, i've apt-get removed the krfb crap, let me reboot to clwan sweep its filth
<Materials> Hi, can comeone tell me how to set restrictions on user passwords?  I'd like to lower them
<mrukus> whats wrong with this command splashimage=(hd0)/dev/sda/boot/grub/EnterLinux.xpm.gz
<mrukus> brb if this doesn't work
<nerino> how can I modify dekstop theme in Kubuntu=?
<nerino> is a KDE desktop or Gnome?
<dos> in kubuntu is KDE :P
<dos> gnome is in ubuntu...
<nerino> ok
<nerino> when I modify the theme is more difficult then modify only the image of dektop?
<Chris7mas> nerino in kde alt+f2 and run kcontrol then go to appearance and style
<dos> nerino: you can find everything you want in KControl :P
<Chris7mas> and change it from there
<Chris7mas> also apt-cache search kde styles and install them
<pay> is there somebody who got kde4 beta4 on a kubuntu system running successfully?
<Chris7mas> i just have a fresh gutsy install and don't want to mess it :)
<pay> :)
<flick> i got rid of krfb and using x11vnc now, which works without breaking a sweat
<Chris7mas> btw, does anybody know if kde4 will ship in 8.04?
<dos> kde4 beta 4? i heard only about beta 3 :/
<pay> i think so when will 8.04 be released?
<flick> yeah kde4... i'm hoping i'd get it as an update on gutsy?
<Chris7mas> it appeared for a couple of days dos
<mneisen> hi, I for the fglrx driver to work on my X1600, but still have a 1280x1024 resolution instead of 1680x1050. Could anybody give me a pointer to the solution?
<dos> 2 days ago... i didn't know about it :D
<Chris7mas> dos wait
<Chris7mas> give u link
<Chris7mas> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-beta4.php
<dos> i know yet, i found it on dot.kde.org :P
<Chris7mas> also there is a thread in the cafe
<pay> debian has a kde4 beta 4 live cd, suse too but kubuntu not :(
<Chris7mas> it does?
<Chris7mas> debian? maybe i should try it if it's live
<pay> wait a sec i will send you the link
<pay> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/kde4livecd.html
<Chris7mas> thank you
<cthomas> I have a weird problem with Kubuntu 7.10. If I run alsamixer, it tells me it cannot find the file libasound_module_ctl_plug.so // checked the whole system and the file is missing - anyone came across this?
<Chris7mas> downloading right now
<zyp1> And we should have a "upgrade kde4 beta3 to kde4 beta4" on kubuntu
<flick> how do i setup the login screen?
<flick> ahh sorry i think i found it
<Chris7mas> yes i think i did on a cmedia5838 card cthomas
<flick> there's an advanced tab in the system settings
<Chris7mas> but finally it worked, i don't remember how
<nerino> #part Kubuntu
<Chris7mas> try with modprobe *
<cthomas> chris7mas you mean this is card-related? the driver is snd-intel-hda...
<Chris7mas> or install modconf and try to select a driver from there
<Chris7mas> i really don't know further more
<MarcC> anybody use StyleClock? I made a theme and I'm wondering how I share it out with t3h int3rn3t
<cthomas> but this is a lib-file and the sound actually works...
<Chris7mas> did you try with amixer?
<thomas_newbie_> I can't figure out how to get my trash can icon on my KDE desktop
<pay> Chris7mas, maybe you can post some feedback here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599272 when using beta 4 :)
<cthomas> same error
<Chris7mas> i will after i'll try it
<ScorpKing> i tried 7.10 today. it's to slow to be useable on my laptop. i gues 640Mhz and 302MB ram is not enough. i also got "file protocal died" and "media protocal died" after login. for now i will have to stick to 7.04 i guess. i do love all tha changes in 7.10 tho. :-D
<koomi> morning
<Chris7mas> kind of old pc ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> i know.
<MarcC> http://www.friendlyskies.net/sov_dive_cap.png
<pay> ok thx
<MarcC> soviet dive watch theme for styleclock
<MarcC> made in inkscape
<koomi> nice.
 * Chris7mas back to mash
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42932/
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: make a file on your desktop and call it Trash
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: put that in the file ^
<sddds> hey guys. i am trying to install kubuntu on virtual pc 2007 and but it hangs as soon as i select the install option.
<koomi> is there a "release schedule" for the kubuntu's kde betas/rc's?
<ScorpKing> MarcC: very nice. :-D is there a a possibility that i can get the SVG file? i would like to see how it is done. ;)
<cthomas> could anyone do me a favour and try to run alsamixer on his installation of Gutsy and tell me if it returns an error?
<analfabeta> i help kubuntu torrent yesterday (in 24h): http://even.archlinux-br.org/things/snap3.png
<sddds> hey guys. i am trying to install kubuntu on virtual pc 2007 and but it hangs as soon as i select the install option.
<sddds> i have disabled the quiet splash option and don't know what to make of the errors
<ScorpKing> analfabeta: that was helpfull. thanks.
<analfabeta> =]
<ScorpKing> sddds: maybe explain the errors
<wesley> how can i install java
<MarcC> ScorpKing: sure, I need to clean things up first and release the theme. If you want to give me your contact details I'll hook you up.
<sddds> ScorpKing: sure
<ScorpKing> MarcC: can i pm you?
<MarcC> sure ScorpKing, that's fine
<sddds> ScorpKing: when i disable the quiet splash option the last line it hangs at is:  checking if image is initramfs...
<ScorpKing> sddds: did you check if the disk is faulty?
<sddds> ScorpKing: before that it says that ioport range 0x400-some number (several lines(has been reserved)
<zyp1> koomi,dos,pay: I guess we just have to wait for kde4b4... :-) no idea when...
<sddds> ScorpKing: this is an installation from an iso
<sddds> ScorpKing: but i do have a disk with it and ican test the disk
<ScorpKing> sddds: get the md5sum of the disk and compare it with the one from the iso
<thomas_newbie_> ScorpKing: what kind of file?
<sddds> ScorpKing: how do i find the md5 sum?
<b0nn> whats the name of the codec package I need to install for windows codecs?
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: text or plain file
<ScorpKing> sddds: md5sum <device or file>
<thomas_newbie_> ScorpKing: ok that only points to the folder trash:/, and i can't delete off the desktop
<sddds> ScorpKing: that's not a valid command within a windows terminal prompt
<sddds> ScorpKing: is it?
<ScorpKing> sddds: lol. no
<ScorpKing> sddds: you will have to download md5sum for windows. google for it
<sddds> ScorpKing: that's what i was thinking
<flick> help, please, when i apply the Konsole schemes nothing happens.
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: i don't understand. that will create a trash icon on the desktop. what can you not delete?
<thomas_newbie_> no it creates a text file that links to the trash directory and I from there have to delete the files
<edo_> hola amigos!!!
<thomas_newbie_> ScorpKing: .
<ScorpKing> hm..?
<thomas_newbie_> ScorpKing: look up
<ScorpKing> ok
<UltranOOb> Hey everyone
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: that is the function of trash. if you want to delete it straight press shift+delete and it will not go to trash.
<UltranOOb> how do I mount a fat32 partition in kubuntu??
<UltranOOb> anyone has any idea if this can be done at all??
<sddds> ScorpKing: its being a pain in the ass to find a program that will check the sum
<thomas_newbie_> ScorpKing: so will the files delete after a certain amount of time?
<sddds> ScorpKing: especially if you don't have a checksum file already
<ScorpKing> sddds: one sec
<aks44> hi there, does anyone know how I can force X to use specific DPI values in Xorg.conf (like the --dpi 100 command line switch, but in the .conf)?
<sddds> ScorpKing: no prob
<UltranOOb> no one knows?
<ScorpKing> UltranOOb: one sec
<UltranOOb> thx ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> sddds: i will google for it just now..
<lander> hello back
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: i'm not sure. maybe ask someone else or google.
<ScorpKing> what happened to Ultran00b?
<PatientnOOb> Still here
<PatientnOOb> ;)
<ScorpKing> o ok.
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> !fat
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ultran00b> thx ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> np
<flick> help, please, when i apply the Konsole schemes nothing happens.
<aks44> does anyone know how I can force X to use specific DPI values in Xorg.conf (like the --dpi 100 command line switch, but in the .conf)?
<ScorpKing> sddds: http://etree.org/md5com.html
<ScorpKing> flick: you have to apply the setting after you have changed it.
<sddds> ScorpKing: thank you
<ScorpKing> np
<flick> ScorpKing, thank you
<ScorpKing> np
<ScorpKing> flick: did it work?
<flick> yes i realized what you said; i have to select the scheme from Settings->Schema but what i was doing is just editing the scheme
<flick> thank you
<ScorpKing> hehe. that one kept me busy for a while as well. ur welcome. :)
<lg188> hello
<ubuntu> kubuntu 7.10 install hangs at 82% scanning mirror --- someone pls help
<lg188> is waltzingalong here ?
<ScorpKing> hiya lg188!
<ScorpKing> nope. he might be later
<lg188> ScorpKing wasup
<lg188> ScorpKing kk ty^^
<flick> ubuntu, did you try a different mirror?
<zicks> how do i change that ?
<ScorpKing> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zicks> i can change it on the live install cd ?
<flick> on this matter, if i use Adept and Manage Repositories, and select 'Find best server' it seems to crash Adept
<ScorpKing> zicks: you should be able to
<lg188> ow euhm... world aof warcraft is d/l on kubuntut 6.10
<lg188> world of warcraft*
<zicks> is that through adept ?
<flick> how can i find out the best server?
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: you could add a cron job to delete the trash after a few days if you want.
<zicks> ScorpKing - on live CD where do I change mirrors pls
<ScorpKing> zicks: same as on the normal installed system. /etc/apt/sources.list
<zicks> thanks
<lg188> ow euhm... world of warcraft is downloadaebel on kubuntu 6.10?
<aks44> does anyone know how I can force X to use specific DPI values in Xorg.conf (like the --dpi 100 command line switch, but in the .conf)? X doesn't correctly detect my screen DPI when it boots up, so I end up with totally unsuseable giant fonts. I found that the --dpi 100 switch solved the problem from the terminal, but now I need to have it working at boot time...
<zicks> ScorpKing - there are no mirrors - what should i do ?
<ScorpKing> aks44: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Set_DPI_(Dots_Per_Inch)
<ScorpKing> zicks: the file is empty?
<aks44> thanks ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> np
<zicks> 2 lines deb http and deb-src
<ScorpKing> zicks: i will pastebin mine and the you can work from that.
<zicks> ok thanks
<ScorpKing> zicks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42939/
<ScorpKing> lg188: still installing games? lol
<ScorpKing> zicks: after you have changed it run sudo apt-get update
<MilesG> Gunirus: hi, its 4
<ScorpKing> lg188: google for cedega. it's for playing games in linux
<zicks> I dont have write access -  cant save itwhat should I do ?
<ScorpKing> zicks: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<zicks> thanks
<lg188> ScorpKing jep
 * ScorpKing sips his coffee..
<k0nd0r> buenas tardes
<k0nd0r> podeis recomendarme un soft, servidor de mensajeria instantanea?
<MilesG> !es | k0nd0r
<ubotu> k0nd0r: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ScorpKing> has anyone here made a custom usplash image that works? i just get text no matter what i do and when i put the kubuntu usplash back it works again.
<wesley> how can in install java ? sudo apt-get install ?
<ScorpKing> wesley: sudo aptitude search java and see what is available
<wesley> aptituded crash always when install java
<thomas_newbie_> omg lol you can't convert decimal to binary using speedcrunch calculator?
<doneill_> why would you need a calculator, heh
<lg188> kk
<ScorpKing> lol @ doneill_
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: there is kcalc
<doneill_> isn't that even simpler than speedcrunch?
<kalorin> so question
<kalorin> gimp 2.4.1 is out now
<kalorin> when would you expect to see it show up for autoupdate?
<kalorin> since 2.2.something is what's installed for me
<ScorpKing> wesley: find the package and install it with apt-get
<doneill_> kalorin: depends, i think that package is a tourist from Debian still
 * lg188 going to .........
<doneill_> kalorin: if you want to ask the guys responsible, it's probably masters of the universe
<kalorin> according to gimp it says ubuntu/debian packages on the download page
<doneill_> #ubuntu-motu or somesuch
<doneill_> hm
<doneill_> let me check here
<level1> hi guys, I have school network.  My internet works well on the wifi network, but whenever I'm on the people around me start having problems
<ScorpKing> kalorin: then just download it from there and install
<level1> is there a way I can check if anything's wrong?
<doneill_> still showing 2.2 here, but i'm still on feisty, heh
<ScorpKing> same here
<doneill_> level1: lots of ways, the best being tcpdump on the router.
<doneill_> level1: the first thing i'd check for is an ip conflict
<thomas_newbie_> ScorpKing: so I have to install it ey
<level1> doneill_: I don't have access to the router, only my own computer
<level1> doneill_: how do I do that?
<ScorpKing> thomas_newbie_: if you dont have it yes. it's a very nice calculator btw. ;)
<doneill_> level1: compare the assigned IP addresses.
<doneill_> if they're both x.x.x.12, well, there's your problem.
<kalorin> if you pull a package manually and install it, does that mess with the updater or is there any real difference that might mess up anything doing that?
<level1> doneill_: you mean between me and my freinds?
<kalorin> other than the package was made by someone else so you'd obviously run the risk of them adding something to it or whatever
<doneill_> no, between your PC and your friends' PCs.
<level1> yeah
<level1> its not a conflict
<Les_Caesars> how do I make KDE mount my drives on startup?
<dr2> how do I check if I am running LILO?
<ScorpKing> Les_Caesars: add them to /etc/fstab
<kalorin> is there an upgrade path from 7.04 to 7.10?
<kalorin> last time the updater said that there were updates available for 6.10 that i was running and it basically worked
<kalorin> now i'm not seeing updates really anymore
<SalsaDoom> Hi fellas. Anyone ever used Kontact to connect to Citadel/UX?
<alexander> can some one help me with a problem in kubuntu
<ScorpKing> !ask alexander
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask alexander - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> heh
<ScorpKing> !ask
<alexander> i cant install kepone
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ScorpKing> alexander: what's that?
<alexander> sry i mean kopete
<ScorpKing> is there a way to make this work on KDE 3.5.6? - http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=37188&forumpage=1&PHPSESSID=828c9b01f495a86cbd4fa499b6076ca
<SalsaDoom> alexander: how are you trying to install it?
<ScorpKing> alexander: why can't you? what is the error?
<Strider> hey whats up, im new to linux and just got Kubuntu, but with Compiz for some reason i dont have title bars or anything like that
<alexander> i try it by the program add/ remove
<Strider> Will someone help me out here?
<alexander> but i cant klik it
<SalsaDoom> alexander: Ooh right, I know what your talking about. I had that problem with something, I didn't bother to look into it though. Just open a konsole and type "apt-get install kopete" instead
<MilesG> !hi | ReMiiRuru
<SalsaDoom> Its a bit silly to have to do that, but Kubuntu is a red-headed step child of a distro ;)
<ubotu> ReMiiRuru: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ScorpKing> have fun guys. i'm gone.. :P
<Strider> so does anyone know how to fix the title bar issue?
<SalsaDoom> Strider: nVidia or ATI?
<Strider> nVidia
<Strider> i googled it but, none of them were very helpful :-/
<SalsaDoom> Strider: I'm not 100% sure, but take a look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and under the "Device" section, see if it has things like "AddARGBVisuals" "True" and "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<largos> I just started using Kmail, and it isn't checking for new messages periodically (I did set the "Enable interval mail checking" checkbox, and specified a time of 5 min in the account settings)
<largos> does anyone know what I should check next?
<Les_Caesars> Gusty Gibbon came with NTFS write support, right?
<Les_Caesars> I can't seem to mount my Windows hard drive
<Strider> where would those two lines of text be in xorg.conf, i cant seem to find them
<Strider> oh duh, you said
<Strider> and yes, those options are set to true
<SalsaDoom> Strider: erm, ok. Lets see, your doing this in KDE .. so, do you by chance have emerald installed?
<Strider> i have no idea haha, sorry
<SalsaDoom> Strider: ok ;) open a konsole and type "apt-get install emerald" and if should say if its installed or not. Install it if its not.
<Strider> i get this
<Strider> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Strider> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<SalsaDoom> Strider: close adept or the add remove programs thingy
<SalsaDoom> Strider: oh yeah, or prefix the whole thing with sudo. "sudo apt-get install emerald" :)
<largos> Strider: you might need to run it as "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<SalsaDoom> largos: too slow! :D
<largos> SalsaDoom: yup.. had to scrollback for the package name ;)
<Strider> ok it worked that time
<Strider> what is "sudo"?
<largos> Strider: it runs programs as root (the administrator, basically)
<SalsaDoom> Strider: its a handy little program to temporarily give you higher permissions, like, to install software or edit system files
<Strider> oh ok
<Strider> emerald is installed, what now? :)
<Les_Caesars> Strider: "Super User DO" It gives you root permissions, which basically means ultimate power
<SalsaDoom> Substitute actually.
<largos> graphical description: http://xkcd.com/149/
<SalsaDoom> Strider: run compiz again :)
<alexander> can someone help me to install kopete ( i am a noob in linux)
<Les_Caesars> lol @ largos
<SalsaDoom> At this point, I feel I should mention that I've never bothered with compiz with kde :)
<Strider> this is a stupid question but, run compiz?
<SalsaDoom> largos: lol :D
<largos> alexander: "sudo aptitude install kopete" should do it.
<Strider> just open the advanced desktop settings?
<SalsaDoom> Strider: Well, do whatever you did to make the window decorations disappear again :)
<largos> Strider: There may be an emerald entry in the K menu somewhere, you could try that
<SalsaDoom> Man, there is an advanced desktop settings in kde?
<Strider> i disabled all the decorations and what not but, i stil lhave no title bars
<flick> when i try to find best sources, the repository manager ends with the message: ASSERT failure in QWidget: "Widgets must be created in the GUI thread."
<flick> can anyone else confirm this?
<alexander> no candidate version found for kopete
<SalsaDoom> Strider: Well, here. Open up a konsole and just type "compiz"
<largos> Strider: you could also try logging out /in or starting a new kde session
<Cacheaway> 	function iZ($mark) { return $mark->item(0);     }
<SalsaDoom> Strider: but you should know, that from what I understand, Kubuntu doesn't really work in the same way as Ubuntu does with compiz
<Cacheaway> 	$weather = iZ($doc->getElementsByTagName('weather'))
<Cacheaway> :)
<Strider> yea, i think ill switch back to ubuntu lol...
<SalsaDoom> Strider: If you have no real preference between KDE and Gnome, but you really like desktop effects, go with Ubuntu.
<flick> Strider, install compiz-kde
<heia> Hi all. Do anybody know how to get myspell to work in the new open office?
<Strider> well, i just want to get into Linux lol
<flick> install emerald
<flick> And then compiz will work with Kubuntu.
<flick> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde emerald
<alexander> largos  this is what i get "no candidate version found for kopete"
<Strider> i have both of the newest versions
<SalsaDoom> Strider: listen to flick, I think he knows more about compiz and kubuntu then I do. Since well, I've never really looked it, expect on gentoo about a year ago ;)
<dthacker-work> flick: is emerald a theme? or something else?
<SalsaDoom> er, except. Anyway.
<largos> alexander: take a look at your apt cache (apt-cache search kopete) and see what it says
<flick> dthacker-work, emerald is a theme manager afaik
<flick> Stider, compiz --replace works?
<SalsaDoom> I thought emerald was a window manager.
<largos> alexander: and possibly run an update?
<SalsaDoom> Because kwin doesn't support any 3d stuff until kde4.
<heia> Hi all. Do any body know how to get myspell to work in the new open office?
<Strider>   /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<dthacker-work> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * dthacker-work hugs ubotu anyway
<flick> Strider, but compiz works fine with Ubuntu?
<Strider> yea
<poison--> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Strider> i think ill switch back to ubunty lol...
<Strider> ubuntu*
<Strider> well im just going to reinstall, ubuntu, thanks for your help everyone!
<alexander> largos apt-cahce search kopete he didnt find a thing
<dthacker-work> they give up so easily....
<alexander> largos$ apt-cahce search kopete he didnt find a thing
<earl_> hey guys. anyone know how i can have compiz completely replace kwin?
<earl_> i'm not talking about a script in .kde/Autostart
<earl_> i want KDE to forget kwin even exists and go straight for compiz, the script just loads up compiz after my lappy is fully booted and just takes forever and is really ugly
<earl_> figured i'd ask here before i go to the compiz channel since a fair amount of money says i'll go there and they'll tell me they know nothing about KDE
<dthacker-work> earl_: It would seem to me that kwin is not being started if you tell Autostart to fire up compiz.  But I'd have to research that.
<earl_> no kwin is being started
<earl_> i have kwin window decorators for a second
<earl_> then the screen goes black for a few seconds while compiz is loaded
<lg188> me back
<dthacker-work> time to go home!
<KalEl> where is the Theme Manager?
<alexander> my kopete gives an error when i tray to log in is there anybody ho knows how to fix it
<lg188> wien also is for games ?
<lg188> wine*
<lg188> wine also for dames suiteabel ?
<alexander> my kopete gives an error when i tray to log in is there anybody ho knows how to fix it
<wesley> adept is in use by a nother process'
<KalEl> where's the theme manager??
<wesley> how can i fix that if adept is crased / used by another process?
<wesley> how can i fix that if adept is crased / used by another process?
<sub[t]rnl> !adept fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sub[t]rnl> KalEl: kcontrol -> Appearance & Themes -> Theme Manager
<KalEl> sub[t]rnl, thanks! i was just giving up
<KalEl> :)
<alexander> dous anybidy knows where i can change ma kdewallet code
<Les_Caesars> alexander: not immediately, but I'll see if I can figure it out
<alexander> thx
<alexander> its beques you need the code for poete
<alexander> and i dont have it
<Les_Caesars> poete?
<Les_Caesars> kopete?
<alexander> yes
<alexander> kopete sry
<Les_Caesars> sorry, lol. I wasn't sure whether you were mixing French w/ Engilsh or deliberately changing the spelling of stuff
<alexander> and than kopete craches if i try to log in to msn
<Les_Caesars> well, for KDEwallet, I can only find a way to make a new wallet... but that's ONLY in just the iconified program
<Les_Caesars> let me google around. It may not be possible to. I imagine that all of your passwords are encrypted, and it wouldn't surprise me if your password was the encryption key
<Les_Caesars> and, in that case you couldn't change it, unless if the program unencrypted and re-encrypted the whole thing
<sub[t]rnl> alexander: are you using gutsy?
<alexander> whats gutsy
<Les_Caesars> Alex, I have the answer:
<Les_Caesars> alexander: LEFT click on the wallet icon
<alexander> yes?
<Les_Caesars> is there a wallet icon there?
<Les_Caesars> well, if there is, click on it
<Les_Caesars> then, a window will come up w/ an icon of a wallet
<Les_Caesars> right click on the wallet that is yours. It's probably the only wallet there.
<Les_Caesars> then, "change password" should be an option
<alexander> i dony have a wallet icon
<Les_Caesars> ok. Just a minute
<Les_Caesars> do you need to change the password because you forgot it, or what?
<alexander> i never set it
<alexander> i just want that kopete works
<Les_Caesars> or do you need to change a password within it
<sub[t]rnl> kwalletmanager from konsole will open it.  Update your kdelibs to stop kopete from crashing
<Les_Caesars> oh, hm.
<birdowner> Hi
<Les_Caesars> alexander: exactly what sub[t]rnl said. Hit Alt+F2 and enter kwalletmanager to get the icon
<ubuntu__> yello
<Les_Caesars> hey, is there a way I can make compiz start SOONER? It's very annoying having to see my KDE desktop, then to see the screen go black, and have the desktop show up again.
 * DarthWar is away: Gone away for now.
<sub[t]rnl> Les_Caesars: try export KDEWM="compiz --replace" in your ~/.bashrc
<mike-kubuntu> hey, where can i find the emerald-themes package, the fetch themes option doesnt work from emerald-theme-manager
<Vermux> how do I kill a process? I tried kill ProcessName and PID -doesnt work
<alexander> thank you guys Kopete works
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: sorry, I just -now- got your message. How do I "export" the line into it? Is it just like adding a line in anything else?
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: like fstab
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, edit it
<sub[t]rnl> then add the export line
<jerware> hi
<garthis> hello, how do i change terminals font to something else than these "typewriterfonts"?
<jerware> i want to use the vesa drivers.  forgot part of the command.  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-<?????>
<sub[t]rnl> xserver-xorg
<jerware> sub[t]rnl: thanx pal
<sub[t]rnl> garthis: what terminal? konsole?
<garthis> yes
<garthis> and yakuake
<jerware> im running an old HP pavilion, how can i learn what the best video drivers are available for it?
<sub[t]rnl> right click in the konsole window, and adjust your settings
<garthis> that doesn't help
<jerware> hp 310m
<sub[t]rnl> jerware: whats lspci |grep VGA
<sub[t]rnl> say
<garthis> imean that these fonts look a like
<garthis> i want my own there
<bmk789> is there a good way to remove all gnome packages on my desktop?
<jerware> sub[t]rnl:   00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-desktop
<sub[t]rnl> jerware: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jerware> will do. brb
<bmk789> sub[t]rnl: gnome-desktop isnt a package
<mado> oy guys ... hello ... can you help me please? ... i can't change the resolution
<mado> and i don't know why ...
<jerware> sub[t]rnl: ok i have installed those intel drivers.  am i now supposed to look for a particular driver name while im reconfigureing xserver ?
<sub[t]rnl> yup, intel
<jerware> ahh of course.  thanx pal :P
<sub[t]rnl> backup your xorg.conf first
<jerware> right
<mado> the german speaking guys told me to install the proprietary driver and to change some lines in the "xorg.conf"-file ... well ... it didn't work ... so ... what are you guys suggesting me?
<sub[t]rnl> bmk789: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<mado> *is waiting now*
<sub[t]rnl> mado: try setting your resolution with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mado> sub[t]rnl, ... ok ... thank you ... is it difficult to set with this command ... i don't know if you know but i'm a beginner
<bmk789> thanks sub[t]rnl
<jerware> sub[t]rnl: should i keep the glx module ?
<tekteen> Anyone know how to write spanish accents with a english keyboard?
<jerware> is that speciffic to nVidia?
<jerware> (which was my previoius card)
<sub[t]rnl> fglrx is ATI
<sub[t]rnl> not sure
<jerware> well if anything goes wrong i'll just go back and select it.
<sub[t]rnl> er, glx is openGL for x-windows
<When_I_Was> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu today, and I'm looking for a virtual cd rom drive program.
<When_I_Was> I used to use Daemon Tools on Windows.
<Q-collective> mount -o loop?
<tekteen> Anyone know how to write spanish accents in kubuntu
<Q-collective> When_I_Was: read man mount and read about the loop device and howto use it
<tekteen> When_I-Was: u also need to use sudo
<tekteen> (to be root)
<When_I_Was> I read online that it won't mount bin/cue files, or mdf
<Daisuke_Laptop> correct and correct.
<Daisuke_Laptop> nothing else will do it either
<Daisuke_Laptop> your options are...  convert to iso
<Q-collective> there are simple scripts that convert these images to iso images
<yakuzi> does anyone knows what can be the source of an error by Kdesu? because i get an error everytime i boot my laptop..
 * Daisuke_Laptop tries to remember the one he used...
<When_I_Was> Ok, that'll work. Thank you very much.
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh yeah...  acetoneiso
<yakuzi> and i got this eror after i played around with compiz-fusion, i removed it already (exact the same packages as i installed)
<sub[t]rnl> tovid > *
<sub[t]rnl> yakuzi: whats the error?
<yakuzi> it's something with it has to close kdesu because some argument is missing
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're gonna have to come a little more specific than that
<yakuzi> the thin is, i didn't write the error down...and i have it only after booting my laptop :s
<yakuzi> *thing
<jerware> sub[t]rnl:  to safely restart X with out having to reboot the machine, ctrl-F2; startx correct?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<sub[t]rnl> or just kmenu-> logout, then alt + e
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: I added the line (KDEWM="compiz --replace") into the bashrc, but I don't know whether it did anything or not. It runs compizicon automatically, but there aren't any programs in .kde/Autostart. Where else is KDE's autostart?
<sub[t]rnl> its running compiz automatically because your setting the window manager to compiz instead of kwin in your environment
<sub[t]rnl> did that help your black screen problem at all?
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: well, my desktop shows up, turns black (for a very long time), and then shows up again w/ compiz up.
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: no unfortunately. I think that it's possibly reloading compiz
<skeet> hey everyone i have a prob i am tryin to get beryl running on my kubuntu desktop but i dont think that i can do it
<skeet> i used to have ubuntu but then i switched to kubuntu cause i like it better
<sub[t]rnl> Les_Caesars: the black flash is a common deal, I still havn't got it ironed out on my box.
<sub[t]rnl> but its only a quick blip on my monitor
<sub[t]rnl> I've read some posts about it, I'll see if i can dig one up
<skeet> when i had ubuntu i also had beryl but i dont know anything about kubuntu
<yakuzi> i'm going to try to reproduce the error by loging out and relogin... see if it pops up again
<skeet> so if someone could help i would appreciate it a bunch
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: it's a rather long wait for me. In gnome, it works as soon as I see the screen. I don't care if it takes longer to load up everything first and then show me. I just don't want to be teased by the screen.
<Les_Caesars> *see the desktop
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, compiz-fusion was designed for gnome
<wronusia> somebody know how install canon ip4200 in 64 bit kubuntu 7.10
<mismis> can any1 plz tell where i can get codecs
<sub[t]rnl> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<sub[t]rnl> !info w32codec
<ubotu> Package w32codec does not exist in gutsy
<EightyFiveOnline> hello i need help with kubuntu server
<tekteen> you can get codecs from medibuntu
<yakuzi> the thing i get is this: "No command arguments supplied ! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> KdeSudo will now exit...
<tekteen> Mismis:  go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mismis> thank u tekteen
<tekteen> np
<EightyFiveOnline> how do i set up kubuntu server?
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> A server is not kubuntu
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: looks hopeful: http://www.samogitia.lt/mintys/
<jpatrick> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<tekteen> kubuntu assumes a x interface
<EightyFiveOnline> i installed ubuntuserver then the kubuntu gui
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<EightyFiveOnline> yes i have kubuntu installed
<tekteen> ok
<EightyFiveOnline> how how can i use it as a LAMP server
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Quel> hi there
<Quel> can someone tell me on which distribution kubunto builds? Is it DebiaN?
<Les_Caesars> Quel, ubuntu. Which is Debian based
<EightyFiveOnline> kubuntu is the kde gui as apposed to ubuntu which uses gnome
<frank_> hoola
<Quel> can i add gnome as desktop too?
<EightyFiveOnline> yes
<Quel> what about apt-get commands? is it included in kubuntu? (based on debian)?
<frank_> alguien habla español
<EightyFiveOnline> takes up a bit of space but you can use both
<Quel> frank habla aleman?
<frank_> noooooooo
<EightyFiveOnline> yes it uses the apt-get
<Quel> ok. is kubuntu for HD installation?
<EightyFiveOnline> you can run it off a live cd
<Quel> thats pretty cool :)
<frank_> y porq aleman?
<EightyFiveOnline> kubuntu and ubuntu have the same kernel but different user interfaces
<Quel> I want to have a linux operating system on my computer and in gießen was a linux-meeting. I found kubuntu there and got a cd
<Quel> frank_ si me habla aleman y english y para espanol
<EightyFiveOnline> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Quel> which filesystem does it need?
<Quel> ext3?
<EightyFiveOnline> what mines on
<Quel> reiserfs?
<Les_Caesars> ok. I want KDE to NOT launch kwin before compiz.
<tekteen> I suggest ext3
<Quel> so i am going to take ext3.. :); another thing: i have 2 GB Ram... do i need a swap?
<frank_> me puedes ayudar a instalar firefox en kubuntu
<mneptok> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Les_Caesars> Quel: Probably not. But it's not a good idea NOT to have it. I'd at least have 2 GB of swap
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install firefox
<tekteen> frank_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<frank_> y de ahi
<tekteen> lo siento no hablo espanol
<Quel> frank_ habla con tekteen --> ayuda ^^
<frank_> ok
<tekteen> no me gusta mucho la clase de espanol
<frank_> despues de sudo apt-get install firefox
<frank_> jajaja
<Quel> my spanish sucks :)
<tekteen> metoo
<Quel> hehe
<krawek> hehehe
<tekteen> nada
<tekteen> type y
<Quel> habla english frank_?
<frank_> noooo
<frank_> les entiendo algo
<Quel> ah okay :)
<frank_> pero no
<tekteen> no comprendo
<tekteen> lo siento
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Quel> Can I instasll Kubunto on dev/sda1 and got my privat data on dev/sda2 or should i throw both together and just create /dev/sda1
<earl_> hello guys. i'm trying to compile something using this howto:
<earl_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302570
<ardchoille> Quel: Lots of people put $HOME on its own partition
<earl_> when i do "make", i get an error message
<Quel> sounds good, i am a newcommer :)
<earl_> http://pastebin.com/m7d672bb2
<earl_> i get all the usual make stuff up until that happens
<Quel> hmm bad booting screen... hope I can add my graphic driver O_o
<earl_> anyone know what's wrong?
<ardchoille> Quel: For nvidia? ati?
<Quel> ati... motherboard driver
<ardchoille> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quel> xpress1250
<yakuzi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<EightyFiveOnline> what does it take to get ubuntu to run lamp-server
<Quel> i can use CTRL + ALT + F1 for shell ^^
<makuseru> can someone tell me the command to change the reslution by using Mplyer or FFMpeg?
<Angelus> how can i restart my internet connection on kubuntu? there's no /etc/init.d/eth0 :S
<sub[t]rnl> ifconfig eht0 down
<jpatrick> Angelus: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Quel> jesus christ... it seems he cant even show the desktop without driver :D
<sub[t]rnl> even better
<ardchoille> EightyFiveOnline: lamp is not a server.. it is an abreviation for Linux Apache Mysql Php
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> i did it
<Angelus> and i dint get disconnected from IRC
<Angelus> nice
<Angelus> :S
<Quel> is there a possibility to download and use the ati xpress1250 driver while grub is laoding?
<Quel> ah shell started
<Quel> huhu
<Quel> is there another command like infobash -v in kubuntu?
<frank_> cuando abro kopote
<frank_> me dice
<frank_> me dice q la aplikacion gestor de paquetes adept fallo y provoko la señal  6 SIGABRT
<frank_> q pasa
<dr2> how do u create a static link to /usr/bin in /bin so the files appear to be local?
<frank_> me ayudan
<ardchoille> frank_ please join the #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<ardchoille> frank_ hay necessito usar ingles en esta canal
<acemo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<EightyFiveOnline> anyone know how to get ubuntu server working?
<acemo> EightyFiveOnline: what server application?
<ardchoille> EightyFiveOnline: Was that page not helpful?
<icewaterman> dr2: man ln
<mado> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/17579 -> guys ... what should i choose here?
<EightyFiveOnline> i want to run lamp. i cant find anything online that will help me get started
<mado> any ideas? -> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/17579
<Quel> how can i boot kubuntu with an ati radeon xpress 1250 driver?
<acemo> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ardchoille> EightyFiveOnline: ^^
<acemo> EightyFiveOnline: tried this link yet?
<EightyFiveOnline> yah i get errors
<mado> *is waiting*
<frank_> hola como entro a un canal en spañol
<acemo> !es frank_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es frank_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acemo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<tekteen> !es | frank
<ubotu> frank: please see above
<Quel> how can i boot kubuntu with an ati radeon xpress 1250 driver? Is there a boot command?
<acemo> tekteen: tnx for showing how it works =)
<tekteen> np
<mado> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/17579 -> anybody?
<donsdw> How do I change my screen resolution?  Kubuntu, KDE 3.5.8.  System Settings:Monitor & Display shows 800 x 600 as max.
<sub[t]rnl> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<acemo> if i make a symlink to my tomcat/webapps folder inside a ftp folder, would this allow me to put files in there trough ftp or would it cause problems? (asuming i set the rights correct)
<frank_> TIENEN MSN
<EightyFiveOnline> been working on this all day...shouldnt be this hard
<krawek> frank_: pls...
<manolo> hi
<manolo> do someone know for what the "type1" module of the xserver is good for?
<tekteen> frank_: estas aqui?
<tekteen> frank_: que quieras?
<frank_> hola
<frank_> de nuevo
<frank_> tengo problemas
<Les_Caesars> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<tekteen> vamanos: #kubuntu-es
<ardchoille> I bought a new music cd and want to rip the tracks to mp3. What is the best way to do that in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, you could use amarok, k3b or soundkonverter
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Ah, thanks
<BluesKaj> soundconverter is fast
<BluesKaj> err soundkonverter
<nhe> hello
<Daisuke_Laptop> my personal recommendation
<Daisuke_Laptop> ardchoille: wanna see something cool?
<Daisuke_Laptop> in konqueror: audiocd:/
<Daisuke_Laptop> (audio cd kioslave)
<Daisuke_Laptop> then drag the (whatever format you prefer) folder to where you would like it stored.
<sub[t]rnl> i use konqueror for ripping and encoding on the fly myself
<Daisuke_Laptop> that right there is perhaps the thing that impresses me the most about konqueror
 * sub[t]rnl sighs
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, can't argue that
<sub[t]rnl> it is nice
<Les_Caesars> Is there a way I can tell KDE not to load KWIN at startup?
<Les_Caesars> and instead load compiz, or metacity, or anything else
<Daisuke_Laptop> you want a desktop but no windows?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<UnknownUniverse> Hi does Kubuntu come with libgtk as default?
<nhe> he might want another window manager :x
<Daisuke_Laptop> well...  you could add an autostart for dompiz or metacity
<Daisuke_Laptop> compiz*
<EightyFiveOnline> anyone specialize in ubuntu server?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nhe: i caught on
<sub[t]rnl> that still loads kwin first though
<Daisuke_Laptop> let me look at something
<UnknownUniverse> Anyone mind checking if they have libgtk installed by default?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it should be
<tekteen> EightyFiveOnline: what is the problem
<sub[t]rnl> Les_Caesars: that export for KDWIN="compiz" in your .bashrc will load it as default instead of kwin
<EightyFiveOnline> i cannot get lamp installed or nething to make it like my http,sql,php server
<sub[t]rnl> KDEWM="compiz" rather
<sub[t]rnl> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: but KDEWM= wasn't already line in bashrc. should that be a problem?
<sub[t]rnl> newp
<Anacrusis> Can somebody help me track down the cause of system lockups?
<EightyFiveOnline> yah ive read that and doesnt work
<UnknownUniverse> Am I invisible, I'm not demanding much
<nhe> I'm running in one laptop (acer 4002 wmli) and in the last version of kubuntu (gutsy) I can't boot properly... I just get a black screen little after kinit goes after an image to resume. Is this a common bug?
<nhe> this is after installing from a cd
<Sanne> UnknownUniverse: maybe nobody knows. I have libgtk, but I don't know if it got installed with the system
<tekteen> UnknownUniverse: I can not check because I might have installed it with a gtk program
<UnknownUniverse> Ok
<UnknownUniverse> I'll check the forum
<Les_Caesars> ok, now how do I make it so that I log out w/o saving my session?
<sub[t]rnl> kmenu->system settings-advance-session
<EightyFiveOnline> see no help for server out ther
<Les_Caesars> thanks sub[t]rnl
<Daisuke_Laptop> EightyFiveOnline: this is for #kubuntu, ubuntu server would be #ubuntu at best, as we specialize in *K*ubuntu.
<Sanne> EightyFiveOnline: if the page people link to "doesn't work", it would be helpful to knwo what exactly didn't work.
<tekteen> anyone know how to use spanish accents in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> nhe , perhaps X needs reconfiguring , try to do so using the live cd ...in the konsole, ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '.
<Daisuke_Laptop> now, as far as whoever was wanting to start compiz or metacity as kde's default window manager...
<Daisuke_Laptop> you *could* potentially edit startkde
<nhe> BluesKaj: already did that... got the same thing :\
<nhe> I was expecting it would be a common bug but I didn't find anything anywhere :(
<BluesKaj> nhe , choose the vesa driver in oder to get a screen
<nhe> there is another thing I forgot to say...
<nhe> if when I'm with a black screen
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah HA!
<nhe> i change to another screen (ctrl + alt + F1,2,3) it will start
<BluesKaj> nhe, try to get to the tty prompt , ctrl+alt+F1
<nhe> if I do that KDM will start normaly :\
<nhe> I looked in logs and things like that and I didn't find anything that caught my eye!
<garthis> why does firefox look different in gutsy?
<marco_> how to seep up KDE?
<BluesKaj> nhe, after you get to the tty then reconfig X , but use the vesa driver
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: Whoa! Nice
<nhe> instead of ati?
<sub[t]rnl> nhe: check /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure your not passing a vga= in the kernel boot options.  The current kernel and framebuffering are buggy
<Minataku> Bored.
<Les_Caesars> ok. Well, the bashrc seems to have made things faster... I -think-. Is there just some way that I can make all of my startup programs load BEFORE the desktop shows up?
<nhe> I'm in a live cd so I can't see it right now... I'll do that asap (reboot the laptop in a few minutes...)
<frojnd> Ok guys. I have installed mobility x1400 somehow. Now When I click on a system -> prefererences ->  appearance ->visual effects extra or any other It says, that it couldn't be loaded. Do i have install some more packages for compiz ??
<sub[t]rnl> sounds like you need #ubuntu
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: I'll try. Thanks for your help so far
<sub[t]rnl> Les_Caesars: any time
<frojnd> anyone'
<BluesKaj> yes nhe, use vesa to get a screen then you use system settings to configure your ati driver , prolly the restricted driver in the advanced tab should work
<sub[t]rnl> frojnd: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<tekteen> anyone know how to create spanish characters in kubuntu
<frojnd> sub[t]rnl, I allready have this package
<frojnd> :s
<BluesKaj> tekteen, you mean like Don Quixote
<tekteen> ?
<BluesKaj> :)
<tekteen> what is that
<tekteen> ?
<BluesKaj> nevermind ...yer history education is obviously not a priority :)
<tekteen> what?
<nhe> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=a76620a4-2b28-4cba-bdb
<nhe> d-c7f89efedcaa ro quiet splash
<nhe> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<tekteen> can you help me?
<nhe> I see no VGA there
<nhe> [I mounted the partition]
<BluesKaj> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<BluesKaj> !characters
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about characters - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info characters
<ubotu> Package characters does not exist in gutsy
<crolle17> what mozilla-add-on do i have to install fr watching you-tube-videos?
<crolle17> flashplayer?
<sub[t]rnl> nhe: check for this # defoptions= in your menu.lst, make sure there isn't a vga= in that
<juan_> hola?
<nhe> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=a76620a4-2b28-4cba-bdb
<nhe> d-c7f89efedcaa ro quiet splash
<nhe> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<nhe> thats what I got
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: audiocd:/ doesn't work :(
<sub[t]rnl> k... now check for the defoptions thing
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<nhe> oh sorry
<drackspat> hey, Im having an issue with compizConfig settings manager
<drackspat> it's blank and I'm at a loss on how to get filters in there
<Daisuke_Laptop> ardchoille: audiocd: ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> no /
<Daisuke_Laptop> and of course, you'll need the proper codecs installed (lame if you want to do mp3, flac if you want to go that way)
<juan_> me pueden ayudar?
<krawek> hi
<skeet> can anyone help me?
<krawek> gutsy supports squashfs ?
<krawek> juan_: #kubuntu-es
<Daisuke_Laptop> skeet: i've been asking myself that very same question for the past 27 years...
<nhe> doesn't "#" in the begin of a line stands for a comment?
<nhe> ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
<nhe> ## alternatives
<nhe> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<nhe> # defoptions=quiet splash
<skeet> dang
<juan_> thanks!
<skeet> this sucks
<Daisuke_Laptop> nhe: yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ask } skeet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask } skeet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ask | skeet
<ubotu> skeet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: Malformed url
<sub[t]rnl> not all the time
<sub[t]rnl> the single #'s in menu.lst get read
<skeet> isnt there anyone on this channel that can actually help someone
<Daisuke_Laptop> skeet: what do you need?
<Daisuke_Laptop> coming in here and blithering about "can anyone help anyone?" isn't getting things done.  if you have an issue, raise it.  if you have a question, ask it.
<BluesKaj> !ask | skeet
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: already did that :)
<ubotu> skeet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nhe> lol
<skeet> ok here is my problem, im trying to get my beryl/compiz fusion working but im a noob and need help my graphics card is an ati radeon 9550, whenever i try to open compiz fusion/ beryl i get a stupid error then my screen flashes once and i have to restart my comp because everything loses its tabs and stuff
<BluesKaj> good , Daisuke_Laptop :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> loses its tabs?
<Daisuke_Laptop> like...  thte titlebars and such?
<skeet> yes like the blue part right above everything
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah.  well then, that is a problem
<skeet> ya
<BluesKaj> oh the price of eye candy ... frustration and gnashing of teeth for window dressing
<Daisuke_Laptop> no window decoration...
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install emerald
<nhe> do you have an emerald icone in your tray?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a good first step :)
<skeet> no
<Daisuke_Laptop> fusion-icon's another, if it ever gets added to the repos
<sub[t]rnl> yeh
<nhe> then do what sub[t]rnl told you to do :)
<skeet> thats what im doing right now =)
<nhe> if I remove quiet and splash from these options
<JimBob> hey folks, if i'm booting from a kubuntu 7.10 dvd how can i tell if it is installing or booting a live image? the menu entry just reads 'start or install' ...
<nhe> do I will see more messages?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<sub[t]rnl> and the kernel will spit more stuff into your logs
<nhe> ok
<nhe> I'll remove them
<Daisuke_Laptop> JimBob: start or install launches the live environment
<skeet> brb
<skeet> the emerald thing is done
<bjwebb> hm any good linux media player that does music and videos?
<Daisuke_Laptop> fromthat live environment you can run the installer (big icon on the desktop, you can't miss it)
<JimBob> aaah, I got kinda worried since i only wanted to take a first look at it - thanks
<sub[t]rnl> bjwebb: i like mplayer
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, you can try it out...  hit alt-f2 and try compiz --replace
<bjwebb> sub[t]rnl: hmm,
<Daisuke_Laptop> bjwebb: the difference is linux's philosophy - do one thing and do it well
<bjwebb> i would like one with a gui :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> amarok for music
<Daisuke_Laptop> kaffeine for video
<bjwebb> Daisuke_Laptop: but some people want both
<nhe> I can't get kaffeine to play lots of videos... VLC does it :\
<Angelus> why when i go to System Settings > Advanced > Windows Applications , its continously telling me that i don't have wine installed? and i have wine installed
<Daisuke_Laptop> bjwebb: then you're not going to find a good one
<bjwebb> why hasn't anybody forked amarok yet to stick video in it
<sub[t]rnl> bjwebb: mplayer has a gui
<bjwebb> isn't it mostly cli?
<Daisuke_Laptop> because amarok is a music player.  to add video would involve a complete rewrite and that's kinda pointless
<bjwebb> Daisuke_Laptop: would it involve a complete rewrite?
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop:  system:/media/hdc/ does have a Ogg Vorbis folder in it, tho
<bjwebb> im actually trying to prove to someone that itunes is not the beall and endall for music
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, but thats true for 99 percent of all gui apps, they just run cli programs and stick something shiny on it
<Daisuke_Laptop> actually, i'm not sure, but i am sure that adding video would be non-trivial
<Daisuke_Laptop> ardchoille: that's what you're looking for :D
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: Nice :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> bjwebb: then show them amarok
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: Thanks for the info
<Daisuke_Laptop> amarok > itunes
<Daisuke_Laptop> ardchoille: you're welcome
<account_> alexllad
<bjwebb> no thats crap it doesn't do video and it has nothing like coverflow....
<Daisuke_Laptop> bjwebb: you're NOT LISTENING.
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're not going to get that on linux unless you go write it yourself
<bjwebb> i know
<Daisuke_Laptop> most apps are designed to do one thing and do it well.
<bjwebb> its just annoying
<bjwebb> yeah, but music + music videos?
<Daisuke_Laptop> in amarok's case, it's music management
<bjwebb> ya
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it does it extremely well
<bjwebb> Daisuke_Laptop: they are actually working on a coverflow like thing
<Angelus> stop critisising amarok, amarok is the best media player i ever saw bjwebb
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's lovely
<Angelus> :p
<nhe> should I change to vesa the driver in xorg.conf ?
<nhe> [I'm not sure if its there]
<bjwebb> Angelus: it is
<bjwebb> i just want an itunes killer to show the world
<sub[t]rnl> nhe: your the one with the intel card?
<Angelus> so
<sub[t]rnl> nhe: lspci |grep VGA
<Daisuke_Laptop> bjwebb: itunes didn't always do video either
<nhe> 4002 laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> amarok IS your itunes killer
<nhe> card is
<nhe> ati 9700 mobily
<Daisuke_Laptop> if they want video, use another program.
<nhe> mobility
<Angelus> somebody knows why when i got to System Settings > Advanced > Windows Applications its continously telling me that i don't have wine installed???????????
<Angelus> do i need to format my computer because of this?
<nhe> (I'm the one from the black screen)
<Daisuke_Laptop> because you don't have wine installed?
<Angelus> or there's  wy to fix it?
<Angelus> Daisuke_Laptop:  i have it installed
<bjwebb> Daisuke_Laptop: nah but it does now
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo apt-get install wine
<Daisuke_Laptop> bjwebb: so?
<Angelus> i have it install Daisuke_Ido
<Angelus> * Daisuke_Laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> try installing it again.
<Angelus> i tried
<Angelus> i did it million times
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a bit of an exaggeration
<Daisuke_Laptop> but okay
<Angelus> what is the package "Windows Applications" called?
<Angelus> maybe i'll try to re-install that
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, i'll be back shortly, i need a smoke, my head is going to burst :)
<Angelus> man help me first, i'll send you some good weed
<Angelus> LoL
<BluesKaj> wine, Angelus
<Angelus> ?
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  im talking about Windows Applications manager
<Angelus> the kubuntu one
<BluesKaj> for running windows apps on linux
<Angelus> System Settings > Advaced > Windows Applications
<Angelus> that one
<Angelus> :/
<BluesKaj> yup, wine
<Angelus> :/
<drackspat> quick question, I have emerald theme manager up and running, I just don't know how to apply them
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  that option is available even if you don't have wine installed
<bjwebb> Daisuke_Laptop: okay here's a good question
<BluesKaj> I prefer to install wine with apt , that option is buggy for me
<drackspat> Or emerald themer I mean
<bjwebb> is there any linux app for video _management_
<BluesKaj> define video management bjwebb
<bjwebb> like amarok does for music
<nhe> sub[t]rnl: sorry I didn't get your answer
<nhe> I have an 9700 mobility, from ait
<nhe> ati
<BluesKaj> a player like kaffeine , mplayer etc ?
<sub[t]rnl> nhe: you need the fglrx driver
<nhe> should I change to vesa the driver in xorg.cong?
<nhe> hum... ok I'll install it
<nhe> rebooting now
<bjwebb> BluesKaj: one that would allow you to manage a library of videos
<nhe> thanks for the help
<michal_> hej
<sub[t]rnl> np
<michal_> jest ktos z polski..??
<bjwebb> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<michal_> mam problem...
<michal_> bo nie moge chodzic po necie a kadu chodzi aktualizacje sie pobieraja i nie rozumiem ..
<michal_> wlaczam koncouera i nic..;/
<bjwebb> michal_: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<michal_> jak nie moge wejsc na zadna strine .;/
<michal_> co robic..??
<cooler> hy
<BluesKaj> bjwebb, dunno , I just store 'em in a folder and choose one when I launch kaffeine
<bjwebb> hmmm
<BluesKaj> simple enuff IMO  :)
<bjwebb> im stuck then
<bjwebb> my mate can say linux is crap
<cooler> I googled around but couldnt find anything
<cooler> I am relatively new to linux (tried ubuntu and now running kubuntu) and I have pretty big problem with Firefox - when I want to download ANY extension, I click on install now button (addons.mozilla.org) but nothing happens
<cooler> I googled around but couldnt find anything
<cooler> can anybody help
<BluesKaj> really , what exactly do you need to do ... you can make aplaylist in VLC if that's what you're looking for but organizing videos like mp3 is a bit of over kill
<cooler> did anybody have similar problem?
<bjwebb> cooler: have you used firefox before?
<cooler> yes
<bjwebb> okay, i dunno then
<BluesKaj> bjwebb, try VLC , it may meet yer needs
<bjwebb> hmmm
<cooler> once it did work but after a minut or so - but just once
<bjwebb> BluesKaj: basically i want to show there is an alternative to itunes
<bjwebb> but ive never actually used it
<cooler> so I really don't know what to do...
<bjwebb> cooler: are you familiar with irc?
<BluesKaj> hmmm  ... search for yourself , google works in linux too
<bjwebb> because you could try #firefox
<bjwebb> BluesKaj: i know, there are copies for music but not video
<cooler> used it before - why?
<bjwebb> cooler: they might know in #firefox
<bjwebb> and also there is #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<cooler> thx
<cooler> I'll try there :)
<coreymon77> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<bjwebb> coreymon77: was that meant to be directed to me?
<bjwebb> btw how good is the /linux one?
<coreymon77> not fully
<gorf_> hi, i got 2monitors connected to a nvidia fx 5200 one monitor is fine but the seconday blinks garbage when under x
<JimBob> hey, is there any way to activate the ati restricted driver pre boot for a live dvd?
<morphine> is there a way to convert a pdf document to something reasonable to read/edit in ooo?
<goodhabit> Hello.
<goodhabit> I need a voip system under kubuntu.
<sub[t]rnl> JimBob: sudo update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo depmod -a
<goodhabit> Help )
<marco_> how can I set up audio?
<sub[t]rnl> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JimBob> subtrnl: and when (where) would I type that? ;)
<sub[t]rnl> mount a driver, ifconfig your interface device, and type it
#kubuntu 2007-11-02
<sub[t]rnl> driver=drive
<sub[t]rnl> or you could just go ahead and boot up the normal way, and enable the restricted driver with two clicks
<JimBob> well, I did enable the driver with 2 clicks the normal way, but i says a reboot is required, which in turn would loose the setting (with a live dvd)...
<Angelus> is it normal that wine crashes you're whole system?
<Angelus> or is it because im using compiz=fusion and wine?
<sub[t]rnl> shouldn't crash
<sub[t]rnl> i run the two without problems
<Angelus> hmm
<sub[t]rnl> what are you trying to run in wine?
<Angelus> when i kill the wine application, my computer becomes fast again
<Angelus> Google Scetchup
<Angelus> 3D application to scetch buildings
<Angelus> creates 3D models of buildings
<sub[t]rnl> check winehq database
<sub[t]rnl> i'm sure its in there
<JimBob> so, back to my proprietary ati driver question: since the 'normal' activation requires a reboot (which kinda nullifies its use with a live cd), is there any way to activate the driver before the actual bootup?
<JimBob> I'm pretty sure *someone* must have faced such a problem before ;)
<Dragnslcr> You shouldn't need to reboot to use a new video driver, just restart X
<Dragnslcr> Of course, I don't know if you can just restart X from the Live CD
<JimBob> you can - i'll be right back after *this* short break ;)
<biovore> ctrl-alt-backspace works I think..
<Lam_> i can't seem to view anything in smb:/ because it times out on me.  i have samba and smbfs installed. does anyone know why?
<hellraizor_> i know this much i can't get smb to work
<sub[t]rnl> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lam_> well, i'm trying to access my kubuntu desktop, so it's not a windows thing
<hellraizor_> well here in about 40 min. i'm goin to be on fedora
<hellraizor_> downloading the live cd
<hellraizor_> i have gentoo on one harddrive thought i see what fedora is like
<hellraizor_> any one here use fedora
<hellraizor_> or ever try it
<blueyed> Does compiz work for you in Kubuntu/KDE? Here it says "Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0"; full terminal output at http://pastebin.com/d34530fcf - it used to work in the end of Gutsy development cycle and still works with Gnome.
<hellraizor_> yes i get the same thang
<blueyed> hellraizor_: the compiz one?
<blueyed> Then I'll report a bug about it.
<hellraizor_> did that
<blueyed> ok, where?
<hellraizor_> kubuntu on there site is a bug report
<blueyed> hellraizor_: on launchpad.net
<blueyed> ?
<morphinex> anyone using gmaail imap with kmail?
<hellraizor_> let me look
<morphinex> And know how I can get rid of that annoying [Gmail] directory that duplicates everything in my inbox
<blueyed> hellraizor_: I've not found something when searching for the error.
<sub[t]rnl> blueyed: are you using compiz --replace
<hellraizor_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<blueyed> sub[t]rnl: yes, see the pastebin
<blueyed> hellraizor_: that's not a bug url
<ardchoille> I'm finding k3b to be more powerful than I thought.
<blueyed> what's your launchpad.net account name, hellraizor_?
<blueyed> sub[t]rnl: does it work for you?
<sub[t]rnl> compiz? yeah
<blueyed> sub[t]rnl: yes, it used to work for me, too - but I've not used it for a few days/weeks and now it does not anymore.
<hellraizor_> looking for it i posted one time it's been somtime ago
<blueyed> hellraizor_: if you tell me your account name then I could look in the bugs you've reported. Or did you forget that one actually?
<BluesKaj> morphinex, I'm using the autofowarding feature in gmail to kmail
<BluesKaj> if that's what you want to do
<morphinex> BluesKaj: Well, I'm checking my gmail account using imap since they just implemented it
<BluesKaj> why imap?
<BluesKaj> never used it
<morphinex> Because it is awesome ;)
<morphinex> BluesKaj: it letrs you keep all your email clients in synch
<morphinex> BluesKaj: by storing all the emails on the server
<BluesKaj> what's different than pop mail
<BluesKaj> think my ISP mail syaten rquires pop3
<BluesKaj> system
<morphinex> BluesKaj: POP just downloads the messages, whereas with imap your entire directory sturucture is duplicated on the server, so if you have a laptop and desktop you can keep them perfectly in synch
<morphinex> BluesKaj: So when I reply to an email using my laptop, my desktop knows about that and the message is marked as replied to across all my email clients
<BluesKaj> just my pc and wifes pc , no laptops ..
<skeet> ok guys what do i have to do to get this http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<BluesKaj> ok, gotcha morphinex
<morphinex> BluesKaj: But the way gmail implements it is kidn of crazy and annoying, and I have to mark every read message as read twice
<sub[t]rnl> skeet: compiz-fusion > beryl
<sub[t]rnl> beryl's a dated relic
<blueyed> skeet: try "compiz --replace" in a konsole
<blueyed> (for a start)
<bazhang> in a console I think you add the &
<bazhang> alt +f2 for the one without ;}
<sub[t]rnl> the & free's the console
<blueyed> bazhang: yes, you can - to have it in the background. But you should not close the konsole anyway, with or without "&" :)
<rudy_> hola
<BluesKaj> beryl, compiz-fusion ...just there to kill vista's eye candy thing
<blueyed> Also, the konsole is handy to see what goes wrong, e.g. in my case.
<rudy_> alguien que sepa hablar español
<bazhang> blueyed: thanks for the tip!
<bazhang> !es | rudy_
<ubotu> rudy_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<blueyed> bazhang: so it works for you?
<bazhang> oh yeah
<rudy_> gracias
<danny> how do i delete partions on kubuntu 7.04
<bazhang> no problem
<danny> i have it installed on hdd drive
<danny> partitions
<blueyed> danny, try gparted
<nosrednaekim> danny: get qtparted
<skeet> skeet@TheLoveShack:~$ compiz --replace
<skeet> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<skeet> Blacklisted PCIID '1002:4153' found
<skeet> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<skeet> Not initializing the Gtk-Qt theme engine
<danny> get it in adept
<danny> ?
<nosrednaekim> skeet: what card is that?
<[ifr0g]> Where are the setting for the distance bet icons.. etc ??
<skeet> ati radeon 9550
<cooler> how do I search for other irc channels?
<nosrednaekim> skeet: what driver?
<blueyed> cooler: in Konversation?
<skeet> idk
<nosrednaekim> skeet: did you get the restricted one>
<cooler> yes, does any kind of a list exsist?
<skeet> i think so
<blueyed> cooler: press F5
<cooler> how can I speak direcly to you - whisper?
<jacques> did you guys using kmail and gmail, ever have kmail dump messages from the inbox to "all mail" folder
<cooler> like you do to me?
<webvictim> /query blueyed
<blueyed> cooler: I'm not querying you. I just put your nick in front of the message.
<cooler> aaaaaaaaa
<cooler> :)
<blueyed> cooler: try "blu<tab>" :)
<webvictim> oh, heh :P
<danny> i need a konsole comand to get qparted please help, or just a command to get a partition remover
<webvictim> isn't it "qtparted"?
<wesley> how do i take a screenshot with compiz fusion i push the window button and 1 but nothing happings ( plugin is on )
<danny> yes
<blueyed> danny: parted then.
<danny> parted?
<blueyed> for a console tool
<cooler> blueyed: thx for helo :)
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<skeet> so what should i do now?
<BluesKaj> or, sudo apt-get install gparted
<danny> none work
<BluesKaj> danny, pls expalin in more detail
<danny> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<danny> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bazhang> skeet: do you have the advanced desktop effects manager installed?
<skeet> i think so ya
<blueyed> danny: use "sudo" in front of the command
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | danny
<ubotu> danny: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bazhang> should be in the menu under settings
<bazhang> the kmenu, that is
<danny> ok
<danny> i did
<bazhang> danny: the drivers for 3D effects for that card installed?
<cooler> boyz on the #firefox channel are not of big help so I'll put my question once more here
<danny> no
<cooler> so if anybody can helop plese do
<cooler> I'll go crazy with this one
<cooler> [01:46] <cooler> I use kubuntu 7.10 and I have pretty nasty problem with firefox that I cannot fix
<cooler> [01:46] <cooler> I cannot install any extensions
<cooler> [01:47] <cooler> when I click on a "install now" button in most cases nothing happens
<cooler> [01:48] <cooler> sometimes after 4-5min appears pop up for install and when I click on the install button it begins with download but then it forzes I cant continue
<danny> i dont know how to install it
<danny> my graphics card is made by amd...........
<cooler> does anybody have similar problem?
<danny> anti radeon
<bazhang> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> cooler: which extensions?
<cooler> bazhang: Not a single one
<bazhang> strange
<bazhang> cooler: you trying to install flash via firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago> cooler: try #ubuntu-mozillateam
<cooler> bazhang: no
<cooler> Admiral_Chicago: I am but...
<danny> its saying the graphics card pacage is not availibe
<danny> availibe
<bazhang> cooler: you got me there
<danny> grr
<danny> availible
<[ifr0g]> Where are the setting for the distance bet icons.. etc ??
<BluesKaj> danny, k-menu/system settings/advanced/restricted drivers/admin mode /enable restricted driver/apply/close..reboot
<danny> says drive is not availible............
<danny> driver
<danny> how do you delete partitions?
<BluesKaj> err danny are you on gutsy?
<danny> i dont know
<BluesKaj> danny, in the konsole, lsb_release -a
<blueyed> I've filed bug 159409 about "compiz --replace" not working anymore with KDE.
<danny> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<danny> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<danny> Release:        7.10
<danny> Codename:       gutsy
<danny> yes
<danny> but it doesn't show partion manager
<Jucato> QtParted isn't installed on a default system. (even if it's there on the Live CD). you have to install it from Add/Remove Programs
<danny> it wont let me install it
<callaway> HOLY CRAP IT WORKS
<callaway> !!!
<callaway> ITZ ALIVE
<callaway> LOL
<Jucato> !caps | callaway
<ubotu> callaway: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<callaway> hahaha
<BluesKaj> callaway, what werks ?
<callaway> took me a month to get the modem working on kubuntu
<callaway> HAHAha
<Jucato> that's a long time O.o
<callaway> i guess i am a little slooow
<callaway> haha
<callaway> dang martians
<callaway> what lurks in this dark domain?
<Angelus> how can i reload alsa in kubuntu??
<callaway> alsa video driver or audio driver?
<civilwest> Hello.....Dumb question but; is everyone here Ubuntu users?
<webvictim> alsa is the audio driver :P
<Angelus> audio
<webvictim> and /etc/init.d/alsa restart ?
<Angelus> there is no alsa in /etc/init.d/alsa
<webvictim> civilwest: i'm not on it at the moment
<webvictim> but i will be soon
<blueyed> civilwest: yes, but mostly Kubuntu I believe.. :)
<webvictim> ah, i remember
<webvictim> alsactl restart
<webvictim> something like that
<callaway> wow getting that modem installed has been one of the hardest thing for me
<civilwest> thanks
<callaway> linux should come with a user friendly was to detect modems and sound cards
<callaway> like autodetect
<OmegaNine> Got a dumb question.  Just moved from Ubuntu to Kubuntu and it seems like the apt-get list is tiny.  can I just add the ubunutu feeds or is there a special place where I can get things like azurus for kubuntu?
<callaway> how long has kubuntu been around ?
<OmegaNine> Since the early ubuntu days
<callaway> what year?
<callaway> I am used to redhat
<OmegaNine> Umm google will know :-P
<Jucato> OmegaNine: Ubuntu and Kubuntu use/share the same repositories
<Jucato> what Ubuntu has, Kubuntu has too.
<Jucato> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/hoary-release.php <--- first release
<callaway> kubuntu is Great for burning cds and using flash memory . It kicks ass all around that topic
<OmegaNine> Weird, seems like stuff is missing, maybe its just im not connecting to the repositories....They come with the same lists by default?
<Jucato> yes
<callaway> oh its been around since 2005
<callaway> I thought it was relased in 2006
<OmegaNine> I was wrong, the first release was 5.*
<Jucato> afaik, just one release behind Ubuntu
<Jucato> (first Ubuntu was 4.10 iirc)
<OmegaNine> Damn wikipedia and its sudo info :-P
<wesley> wikipedia is useless everone can edit
<OmegaNine> hehe
<Jucato> everyone who has an account :)
<wesley> no you dont need a account
<Jucato> wikipedia is useful for gather related links though
<Jucato> really? you needed an account to edit last I checked
<callaway> you mean wikipedia contains false info?
<Jucato> it may
<OmegaNine> Yeah
<hydrogen> wikipedia is awesome
<callaway> thats scary
<kyled185> popular articles will sometimes be restricted to non-anonymous users
<OmegaNine> some times its like....Exactly wrong...Some times its shades of wrong
<wesley> what ubunyu has is not real wikipedia
<callaway> a encyclopedia with false info
<Jucato> sometimes it's exactly right :)
<Jucato> wesley: you seem to be confusing a "wiki" from "Wikipedia"
<OmegaNine> I wouldn't bet a term papers grade on it though ;-)
<Jucato> callaway: it never claimed to be an encyclopedia replacement
<Sanne> wesley: I wouldn't say wikipedia is useless, you just have to read critically. It's good we have independent media for information.
<Jucato> callaway: better research on what wikipedia really is :)
<wesley> yes but everone can delete the infio
<hydrogen> I'd say an encylopedia editable by everyone is more likely to be right than an encyclopedia edited by only a few
<hydrogen> but
<Jucato> wesley: not everyone. you need an account
<hydrogen> thats off topic for this channel
<OmegaNine> Agreed, but...Its right so much, I dont read it as critically as I should.
<wesley> wikipedia is still editable by everone
<Jucato> "You are not currently logged in. While you are free to edit without logging in, your IP address (which can be used to determine the associated network/corporation name) will be recorded publicly, along with the time and date, in this page's edit history. It is sometimes possible for others to identify you with this information. Creating an account will conceal your IP address and provide you with many other benefits. Messages sent to your IP can be
<Jucato> viewed on your talk page."
<wesley> mauw then you can still edit it its not that you ban or something
<kyled185> is anyone here having trouble with ipw3945 being really flaky now with gutsy?
<wesley> i have lucky no trouble more with gutsy
<Jucato> yeah but 1) they can trace who did it 2) your IP info is exposed and 3) they can always revert
<wesley> i dont think they do that and its not easy in the dutch
<callaway> bbl
<OmegaNine> kyled185, Its working fine on my laptop.  I dont use it for my main connection though, but when im out and about it holds up fine
<posingaspopular> the britannica is edited by manatees
<wesley> i got xboxlive for free
<sledge> How do I rate-limit apt-get?
<alien> hi all
<posingaspopular> !hi | alien
<ubotu> alien: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<OmegaNine> sledge, Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20342.html
<OmegaNine> Though I have never tried it myself
<alien> Is there to automount an external usb hdd (ntfs) on gutsy ?
<alien> (a way)
<OmegaNine> Everything i see points to "trickle" though, and thats a howto on how to use it with apt-get
<OmegaNine> alien, it should when you plug it in, or do you mean on boot?
<alien> doesn't show when I switch it on
<OmegaNine> :-\
<OmegaNine> Are your USB drivers working?
<alien> well, have no idea, I'm running gutsy updated and I installed usbmount just in case it was needed but nothing shows up
<OmegaNine> Try "modprobe usb-ohci" and "modprobe usb-uhci"
<OmegaNine> See if it returns modules for that
<alien> k let me see
<wispy> Well, I'm not getting any help in the #apache channel.. could someone direct me to an answer here maybe?
<OmegaNine> I dont know THAT much about apache, but you can try....Lots of people smarter than me here
<alien> modules not found
<OmegaNine> alien, on both accounts?
<Jucato> it is, however, offtopic... so best to wait in #apache
<alien> both modules yup
<OmegaNine> Oh, sorry
<wispy> Keep trying there, then, eh?
<OmegaNine> alien, give me a sec to google dork
<OmegaNine> Have those USB ports ever worked?
<alien> they did on feisty but I deleted feisty and reinstalled gutsy 2 days ago
<dave__> help,when I login the login screen is way down in the bottom right corner, and i can just barely see my login fields because there almost off the screen, how do i fix this?
<j1solutions> dave, hit the auto adjust butoon on your monitor
<j1solutions> if not, boot into vga mode
<OmegaNine> dave__, res to high for your monitor?
<j1solutions> how do i join the fedora channel?
<OmegaNine> lawl
<skeet> how do i get into administrator mode?
<OmegaNine> ./join <chan name>
<dave__> j1soloutions, its not the screen, the screen supports the resoloution 1024x768
<dave__> once i login everything is fine
<dave__> it just seems to be the login screen is not seeing the resoloution change till after the loginn
<OmegaNine> dave__, Yeah its the res, try setting it in xorg.conf
<dave__> i did set it up in xorg
<OmegaNine> alien, I am not finding anything.  I would check the ubuntu forums, if its not there, post for help
<nosrednaekim> dave__: does your boot splash look right?
<ardchoille> !sudo | skeet
<ubotu> skeet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dave__> yes
<dave__> its just the login screen
<alien> ok omeganine ty anyway
<OmegaNine> NP, sorry I couldnt help
<alien> np
<skeet> no i need to get into admin mode so i can turn on an restricted driver
<nosrednaekim> skeet: "kdesudo restricted-manager-kde"
<OmegaNine> sudo su
<ronin_> Evening everyone. Is anyone currently using the 8.42.3 ATI fglrx driver?
<ardchoille> OmegaNine: That's not good.
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: yeah... me
<OmegaNine> ardchoille, He asked :P
<ronin_> Is it being a pain the in the butt? Especially with respect to OpenGL apps?
<ardchoille> OmegaNine: yes, and nosrednaekim gave him the recommended precedure :)
<earl_> is there a command-line command to bring up the shutdown dialog box?
<dave__> is there any way to changethe login screen resoloution?
<OmegaNine> Sowwy :-)
<OmegaNine> xorg must restart,  thanks for the help guys :-)
<dave__> must be a driver bug
<ardchoille> earl_: I've wondered that myself.. I'll ask in #kde
<earl_> please
<kgx> does anyone how i can figure out what caused a kernel panic. i can't make much sense ofthe log system log files
<brandon> is there a howto somewhere on using kde4 instead of kde 3.5.7?
<skeet> ok when i go into compiz fusion my comp freezes what should i do
<dave__> kde 4 iasnt even out yet
<dave__> *isnt
<Jucato> brandon: depends on 1) where you got it from and 2) why you're trying to use it
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: OpenGL is pretty much broken, it seems. Do you know a way to tweak or fix it? Or is it just a crappy driver revision
<Jucato> but as of KDE 4 Beta 3, it's not really that suitable yet for non-developer testing
<brandon> 1) canonical and 2) because i feel the need to
<Jucato> (Beta 4 is a bit better, but we don't have packages yet)
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: works for me...is the kernel module laoding and accosiating?
<skeet> i cant use compiz fusion or desktop effects...y?
<Jucato> brandon: then see the kubuntu.org page for the beta3 release. it has instructions
<dave__> lol
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Er... how could I check that?
<dave__> so nobody has heard of the graphical prob I have?
<earl_> any luck ardchoille
<kyled185> dave__, the login screen resolution?
<ardchoille> earl_: Not in #kde, but I think I found it in kdcop. Want the command?
<dave__> kyled185,ye
<dave__> yes
<ubuntu_admin> i have a boner! i spermed for the first time, i have a 5 incher! i had sex. Boner!!!!!!!!!!!!
<earl_> sure
<ardchoille> earl_: Try this one: dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface logout
<earl_> all of that?
<ardchoille> dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface logout
<ardchoille> all of that ^^
<ardchoille> earl_: That's using dcop to comunicate with kdesktop
<earl_> cool
<earl_> i dont know what dcop is though
<ardchoille> That's what kde uses to communicate between apps
<Hirvinen> !ops | k5ubuntu /danny/ubuntu_/ubuntu_admin
<webvictim> dcop is awesome
<ubotu> k5ubuntu /danny/ubuntu_/ubuntu_admin: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<earl_> ah
<kyled185> dave__, I've had that problem before, I'm trying to figure out what I did
<LjL> Hirvinen, he... just changed nicknames twice?
<jjj543k3> dose any one here know how to change the kde start up sound? in kubuntu?
<k5ubuntu> that was my friend
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: I have the  ATI control panel and all that, and fglrxinfo comes out as ATI not MESA, so...maybe? Or is ther something else I need to check?
<k5ubuntu> that wasnt me
<LjL> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: try "glxinfo
<Hirvinen> LjL: 0355 < ubuntu_admin> i have a boner! i spermed for the first time, i have a 5 incher! i had sex. Boner!!!!!!!!!!!!
<k5ubuntu> i apologize guys for the person who said that
<Hirvinen> I was referring to that.
<LjL> Hirvinen: ah, that.
<k5ubuntu> i left my computer on and my friend thought that was funny
<k5ubuntu> ..........
<Hirvinen> k5ubuntu: Train your friends to behave.
<earl_> ardchoille: it works like a charm.
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: spits out a ton of info. What I am I looking for?
<earl_> i even integrated that into kiba-dock
<earl_> with a nice SVG button
<k5ubuntu> i will tell him that =P
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: near the top, direct rendering
<LjL> k5ubuntu, benefit of doubt once - next time it's a ban, though. lock your computer while you aren't using it is my advice.
<ardchoille> earl_: That gives you the logout window and option to restart/shutdown?
<k5ubuntu> ok
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Direct Rendering = Yes
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: try "glxgears
<k5ubuntu> its a live cd.........
<earl_> yeah
<earl_> it's sweet
<ardchoille> earl_: alt+f2, kdcop
<ronin_> Worked. >3K fps
<ardchoille> earl_: Run that, that's what I used to figure it out :)
<earl_> that's a bit above me =(
<k5ubuntu> i will be right back guys
<k5ubuntu> got to reset comoputer
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: so what is the problem exactly? everything seems good
<k5ubuntu> computer*
<ardchoille> earl_: ok, maybe learn about dcop when you have time. it's very nice for command-line commands
<dave__> kyled, ok thanks
<ubuntu__> algum  brasileiro?
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: When I run 3d apps like WoW through Wine, or Planet Penguin racer, the  textures are for lack of a better explanation "messed up" looking
<ronin_> Missing, incorrect location, etc
<earl_> i'll give it a shot, ard
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: ah... that is probably an issue with the driver then,,
<kyled185> dave__, can I see your x.org.conf ?
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: its still not really "good"
<earl_> ubuntu__ - tem outro canal para brasileiros
<SudoKing> no espanol pleasea
<webvictim> it's portuguese :P
<SudoKing> lol
<nosrednaekim> lol
<ubuntu__> ??????????
<earl_> that's portuguese, and i was explaining there's another channel for them =)
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Such I've heard. I was wondering if there were tweaks to make them more useful
<webvictim> and he was only explaining that there's a nother channel for it
<nosrednaekim> !pt
<webvictim> heh
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<webvictim> ssh lag ftl :(
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: don't think so
<ubuntu__> ok thank you
<dave__> kyled, ok just a sec
<ronin_> !br
<SudoKing> oh dear...
<ronin_> oops, sorry. ^^
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<webvictim> ronin_: same language ;P
<SudoKing> this is a little off topic
<ronin_> FOr some reason I thought it worked by country ^^;
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: does compiz look good?
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: I don't think I have compiz actually
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: ah ok... because that the "high point" of this release,AIGLX support
<ardchoille> ronin_: It does, Portuguese is spoken in Brazil
<ronin_> ardchoille: Ahh, yes I know. I had never seen anyone use a ! command for language :D Neat
<ardchoille> :)
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Do you have Compiz Fusion running?
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: yeah... thats what I use my 3d accel for
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Nifty. I have a fair gfx card. I'll give it a go then. Do I just need to download the Compiz packages on the repos? Or is there a seperate compiz fusion, and those COmpiz ones are old?
<Diskonnected> hey room; can somebody tell me what *Nix OS or Live CD's are good for building a custom router&firewall?
<ronin_> For the full versions with all the shinyness, that is :D
<Diskonnected> ??anybody know?
<ronin_> Diskonnected: M0n0wall?  I forget a few others. Anyone else know some firewall distros
<dave__> kyled185, where do i find it?
<kyled185> its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kyled185> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dave__> ok
<Diskonnected> Ronin_: Will that act as a router AND a firewall?
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: if you are on gutsy... everything is in main
<garthis> Diskonnected: my friend did it with debian
<kyled185> dave__, copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Diskonnected> ok; how secure is it
<nosrednaekim> Diskonnected: Ipcop
<Diskonnected> I just realized theres loads of trojans on my network so im reformatting everything and hopefully that will fix it; but i need to upgrade to a better firewall and router...i figure that would do it
<Diskonnected> yeah IPCop is a good one i hear
<Diskonnected> THanks for the ideas people:)
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Main repo you mean?
<poroto82> help with aircrack? anyone know a good tut¿?
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: or universe or something like that :)
<Diskonnected> what kind of hardware is needed for the basics; will it run on like a p2 or a p3 with 256MB ram?
<dave__> kyled185,theres two conf files, conf and conf.1
<nosrednaekim> Ipcop? sure
<ronin_> Oh okay. If I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy, should I grab the KDE addon for it too?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is kde
<kyled185> dave__, let me see the regular xorg.conf
<Diskonnected> ok kool ty guys an girlz:)
<dave__> kyled, ok
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: get "emerald" no need for compiz-kde
<dave__> kyled185,ok
<ronin_> Ahh, okay. I've got it. Running Emerald shows...no themes?
<dave__> kyled185, done
<kyled185> dave__, ok tell me the URL
<RogueJediZero> Hi. Could someone give me a quick hand with svn checkouts?
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: is compiz running?
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: I just installed it so... probably not?
<chipbuddy> i want to play Go on gutsy. i don't mind playing against a computer because i'm really not very good. does anyone know the name of something i can search for in the synaptic package manager?
<needles> how would i burn an mkv file to dvd?
<dave__> kyled185, oops i just copied the location and  not the contents
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: run "compiz --replace &" from a alt+f2
<needles> does anyone know a good mkv to avi converter?
<RogueJediZero> I have the site where I want to check stuff out from, but I don't know how to
<nosrednaekim> chipbuddy: what is GO?
<kyled185> dave__, press alt+f2 to bring up the application launch window
<RogueJediZero> nosrednaekim: A japanese game with white and black stones on a grid
<chipbuddy> it's a board game
<chipbuddy> you play white and black pieces on a 19x19 board
<nosrednaekim> chipbuddy: search for go:)
<kyled185> then type kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Ran it. No visible changes?
<nosrednaekim> kyled185: thats going to need to be kdesudoded
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: try ctrl+alt+right arrow
<dave__> kyled185,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42982/
<chipbuddy> hehe, searching for go comes up with a lot of hits. i was wonding if someone could point me directly to one
<kyled185> nosrednaekim, yeah eventually, but for now he's just going to take a peek in it :)
<nosrednaekim> kyled185: oh ok..i'll let you handle it then ;)
<RogueJediZero> chipbuddy: Try looking for gtkgo
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Nothing? Right directional arrow on the arrow keys, right?
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: ah yeah.. I forgot... fglrx is blacklisted... just a sec
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: To bypass the ubuntu gutsy compiz blacklist on Intel: 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700 run «  echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager  »  More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<chipbuddy> roguejedizero: awesome, thanks. this is perfect
<kyled185> dave__, what resolution and refresh rate do you want to be in?
<RogueJediZero> chipbuddy: No problem. Just found another one too, called qgo
<dave__> kyled185,1024x768 85htz
<RogueJediZero> This one might integrate into Kubuntu better, visually
<kyled185> dave__, and what does it run at?
<dave__> same
<nabl> Hi everyone.
<dave__> kyled185, the login screen is my only prob
<kyled185> dave__, er, yeah that's what I mean
<nabl> I have a quick question for you...
<nosrednaekim> hi nabl... go ahead
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: I have a mobility x600. Damn.  Also, I get an error that it can't find a file or directory with that cmd
<nabl> I'm trying to install KGtk from source, but when I type "./configure" it says "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<nzk> I'm having a small problem with Firefox. It unrecoverably freezes very often (every few minutes) which requires a restart. Anything I can do?
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: oh right... install "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<nosrednaekim> nabl: are you inthe Kgtk directory?
<nabl> yeah
<nabl> here's the ls output...
<nabl> AUTHORS    CMakeLists.txt  COPYING    kdialogd4         mangled.sh  README
<nabl> ChangeLog  common          gtk2       kdialogd-wrapper  qt3         TODO
<nabl> cmake      config.h.cmake  kdialogd3  kgtk-wrapper      qt4
<hydrogen> ..
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hydrogen> SPAM
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> its using cmake
<ardchoille> nabl: running "./configure" simply tells the system to run the file named "configure" which shoulkd be in the same dir you are in. If there is not a "configure" file there, thenn you will get that error.
<hydrogen> not auto*
<nosrednaekim> nabl: did you read the README?
<hydrogen> so you can't ./configure
<nabl> oh wait...
<k5ubuntu> i need help installing compiz im unpackaging it right now once done then what
<kyled185> dave__, does it look like it's running at 800x600 and extends beyond the physical screen?
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Done. Should I issue that command again?
<nabl> never mind, I figured it out.
<hydrogen> !compiz | k5ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> k5ubuntu: are you on the liveCD still?
<ubotu> k5ubuntu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nabl> Thanks for your help.
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: yeah.
<dave__> kyled,yes
<k5ubuntu> ty
<nabl> I'll ask if I have any more questions.
<k5ubuntu> im installing it now
<dave__> kyled185,yes
<k5ubuntu> on to a hdd drive
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Done. No errors this time.
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: k...try "compiz --replace" again.
<kyled185> dave__, ok open up the konsole
<supert0nes> does anyone here use mouse over to focus?
<nosrednaekim> superused to...
<RogueJediZero> Does anyone have a clue how to check this out of svn? http://quake.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/quake/quake2/trunk/
<nosrednaekim> supert0nes: used to
<dave__> kyled185,ok
<kyled185> dave__, type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<supert0nes> I wish there was one change to it, clicked to focus windows should stay focused for a few seconds
<RogueJediZero> The homepage, strangely enough, only suppliescvs instructions
<nosrednaekim> RogueJediZero: I think a simple "svn co <url>"should do
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Okay, done. No errors, but nothing happening.
<supert0nes> or a certain amount of movement should change it
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: run it from a terminal
<usuario> anybody help-me?
<kyled185> dave__, then type sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k5ubuntu> !patience | usuario
<ubotu> usuario: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kyled185> dave__, go to the part that says Section "Screen"
<supert0nes> like when i open a new terminal i just want to type not put the mouse over and then type
<kyled185> dave__, it starts at line 99
<usuario> i'm only getting started here
<usuario> and i need some help about LINUX
<k5ubuntu> sure
<k5ubuntu> go ahead
<kyled185> dave__, you there?
<ronin_> Going to need to pastebin this...
<RogueJediZero> nosrednaekim: Tried that already. This is what happens: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m4c110a4a
<ronin_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<usuario> I want to install some software, but i don' t know how about this
<k5ubuntu> sure what kind of software
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42983/ this is what occured
<dave__> kyled185, yeah just slow at typing
<k5ubuntu> you want to install linux to a hardrive or like a software for something
<hydrogen> kmenu->add/remove programs.
<usuario> i want to install some software, as photoshop, coreldraw...
<k5ubuntu> ok
<hydrogen> there are equivelents to those that run under linux
<usuario> and drivers, as TV TUNER PRO
<kyled185> dave__, ok, now down where it says Virtual 1400 1050
<hydrogen> functional equivilents
<hydrogen> browese around add/remove programs
<dave__> kyled185, that should take me about a half hour..brb :-/
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: ah.... at the end of your Xorg config file you have compozite extention disabled
<k5ubuntu> well im pretty new and i do know some stuff but i cant answer technical problems or hep installing software such as that
<usuario> can i install it under linux, with windows
<usuario> ?
<k5ubuntu> hmm
<nosrednaekim> usuario: the first two will not work, the tuner might
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Oh, what should I look for?
<RogueJediZero> usuario: Unfortunately, no. However, I would reccomend checking out GIMP, Inkscape, Krita or Karbon17
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | usuario
<ubotu> usuario: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dave__> kyled185, keep typing i can catch up with history
<OmegaNine> Can someone recomend a nvidia howto?
<kyled185> dave__, ok
<nosrednaekim> ronin_:  near the end, should be something about extention composite
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: really, AT the end
<usuario> thanks... i will see it...
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Change "Disable" to "Enable" ?
<usuario> I want to install a windows XP with Linux. Because iḿ a designer, and i need to work with files as CDR and PSD
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: delete the section altogether
<nosrednaekim> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<kyled185> dave__, replace Virtual 1400 1050 with Virtual 1024 768
<ronin_> nosrednaekim:  Okay, done.  Why is that bad, exactly?
<redshadowhero> Would someone know how to remap keyboard buttons on Kubuntu?
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: What is composite and why is it disabled etc?
<vellakd> I don't
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: it was for the previous fglrx driver, which didn't support it
<kyled185> dave__, and where it says Modes and then a ton of resolutions and refresh rates
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: it does... different things... IDK;)
<redshadowhero> ...vellakd: so, wait, I get on here to ask the question for you, and then you respond like that?! >:o
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: restart X
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: What's the quick restart on that? ^^;
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+bckspace?
<kyled185> dave__, cut "1024x768@85" and put it right in front of the first resolution "800x600@60" make sure there's a space or tab in between the two resolutions
<kyled185> dave__, now, as a disclaimer, messing with this file can potentially make the GUI not start and will leave you at a command line system
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: anything?
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Okay, X not dead.
<ronin_> Nothing shiny though
<nosrednaekim> run that command again
<nosrednaekim> "compiz --replace
<kyled185> dave__, if that happens (which is highly unlikely, the changes we made are fairly benign) just type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kyled185> dave__, and reboot and it should be back to the way it was before
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: anything :)
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Okay, it "worked" but now I don't have any....er.. borders?
<ronin_> Ie. This window takes up the whole screen
<kyled185> dave__, alright, with the disclaimer out of the way, to make the changes take effect, save and close that file.  then logout (you might need to press ctrl+alt+backspace)
<martalli> How can I run a jar file?
<LjL> martalli: java -jar filename.jar
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: errrr.... alt+f2 "kwin --replace"
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: and, unfortunately, I have to go... go to #compiz-fusion for help:)
<martalli> LjL: thanks
<ronin_> nosrednaekim: Thanks for your help! Iappreciate it!
<dave__> kyled185, between 800x600@60 and the 768 above it?
<Gun_Smoke> I hate to cross post, but does anyone know how to adapt the theme from BackTrack.. Its dark, clean... perfect..
<kyled185> dave__, here, I'll show you what it should look like
<Diskonnected> hi room
<Diskonnected> can someone help me figure something out?
<awag> can anyone here give me help with skim? it worked great in feisty, but with gutsy installed it won't let me change input methods
<kyled185> dave__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42984/
<RogueJediZero> Diskonnected: Depends. What can we help you with?
<Diskonnected> RogueJediZero: I need to figure out how im supposed to use IPCop is it a Firewall and a Router or just a firewall and if its not a router where do i place it(behind router directly on the internet or what??
<Creationist> I currently have an nVidia Geforce 6200.  I ordered a 7600GT which I'll be recieving tomorrow.  Is there anything I need to do before shutting down to install it?
<Tm_T> Creationist: ummm, make sure you have nvidia-glx-new installed
<Tm_T> Creationist: umm, what your nick is meaning?
<RogueJediZero> Diskonnected: I haven't used Ipcop myself, but it looks like a firewall for your computer
<Dragnslcr> Creationist- I believe the 6xxx and 7xxx cards use the same drivers
<Creationist> Tm_T: I'm a creationist, as opposed to an evolutionist ;)
<yurimxpxman> (compiz-fusion problem) any idea what's going on with this? http://yurimxpxman.dyndns.org/paste
<Tm_T> Creationist: humm, thats quite religious
<Creationist> Dragnslcr: So, I assume it's not like Windows where I need to uninstall the drivers, install the card, and then reboot.
<Tm_T> Creationist: can I ask to change your nick?
<dave__> kyled185,the formatting is different in the paste than the console, does it matter if the colomns are more than 4rows accross?
<Dragnslcr> Creationist- I wouldn't think so
<hydrogen> Tm_T: and your name is quite almost explosive!
<Tm_T> hydrogen: it is
<Creationist> Tm_T: And extremely scientific.  But that's a topic for a different channel.  And you can ask me to change it, but I won't ;)
<joshk1025so> do the compiz effects work on laptops?
<joshk1025so> like older ones with not so much memory (128 shared for video)?
<kyled185> dave__, I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<Diskonnected> RogueJediZero: Okay; so if it is just a firewall not a router; do i put it directly on the modem and then put the router on the IPCop box?
<dave__> kyled185, in the xorg file there are four colomns of resoloutions, does that format matter?
<hydrogen> uhoh
<hydrogen> here comes Mr Tm_T the thought-police cop!
<mneptok> Creationist: IMO, the nick is a bit inflammatory given the scientific leanings of most geeks. it's like me walking into your church wearing an "Abortionist" t-shirt. i'm happy you have found something that gives you peace. there's no need to advertise it, IMO.
<Tm_T> agreed
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> he has had it for a while
<hydrogen> a nick is a nick is a nick
<dave__> kyled185, sorry it depends on the size of the window  on how the data is displayed
<RogueJediZero> Diskonnected: I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do. Are you trying to make a router from your computer?
<kyled185> dave__, ok
<Creationist> mneptok: Personally, I would love to welcome you into my church with such a shirt :).  But my name isn't meant to be offensive in any way... it is a personal representation of my own beliefs and scientific research. :)
<k5ubuntu> i need help finding on this. Ok im using a Dell latitude 131l it has a broadcam wireless card and its asking me where the firmware is, how can i download and save this firmware to my desktop or something
<kyled185> !offtopic | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> kyled185: thanks
<Creationist> mneptok: Different views isn't always bad... it would be like someone coming in here with the name "ILoveGnome" ... big deal :P
<kyled185> yep ;)
<mneptok> Creationist: do you not see how it could be needlessly distracting?
<hydrogen> it only became needlessly distracting when tm_t brought it up
<k5ubuntu> !ubuotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<k5ubuntu> !ubotu
<mneptok> Creationist: desktop managers are not, or should not, be as sacrosanct a choice as religious belief.
<Creationist> mneptok: Not really... Because I've never had an issue with it until Tm_T
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hydrogen> deal with the content, not with the bearer
<kyled185> dave__, so did you make the changes?
<Tm_T> hydrogen: true, and now I'm gone ->
<hydrogen> don't judge a book by its cover :P
<k5ubuntu> !how do you find programs
<hydrogen> kmenu->add/remove programs
<Creationist> eh well... this conversation doesn't belong in here anyway.
<hydrogen> I've told you lhat like four times
<lithium> is it really necessary to give that much attention to his nick?
<hydrogen> that it doesn't!
<hydrogen> back to gutsying
<dave__> kyled185,im hesitant to mess with it, because it seems format in here is extreemly important
<lithium> simply let him be
<anton_> Hey, I want to save something to my sources.list but I think I need to be in root mode. Can I save something to the list through a terminal?
<kyled185> dave__, whitespace isn't really that important as far as functionality is concerned, it helps with readability.
<dave__> kyled185, i mean if I misallign any of these numbers it would mess it up, correct?
<k5ubuntu> i need help finding this driver bcm43xx
<kyled185> dave__, just highlight everything in the file and then copy and paste the modified file I sent you into it
<k5ubuntu> i searches adept etc
<k5ubuntu> searched
<kyled185> dave__, er, highlight and delete everything in the file, then you can copy/paste the modified version
<Diskonnected> RogueJediZero: No I am trying to make a firewall to service my entire network; the router i have is a Netgear router. I need a high quality firewall because people have been trying to hack into my network and hijack computers
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<lordofthepigs> What is a good way to make incremental backups of my important data?
<lordofthepigs> rsync?
<kyled185> lordofthepigs, git
<dave__> kyled185,ok, thanks for your in depth help, i owe you one :-)
<hydrogen> git would be horribly overengineering it
<kyled185> dave__, yep, no problem
<hydrogen> rsync would work
<kyled185> hehe
<hydrogen> there are some scripts that automate it
<hydrogen> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lordofthepigs> and is there nice GUI frontend for it?
<hydrogen> see what mr. ubotu said :)
<jjj543k3> Any one know of a good audio mixing app?
<hydrogen> audacity
<DevideZero> simply question : why NOT to use gtk application on kde ?
<posingaspopular> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Creationist> !sources.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> DevideZero: thats the answer i got when i asked that question
<jjj543k3> this sounds stupid but audacity looks terible on anythig other than windows because it was built with wx which annoys me know of any kde native audio mixind apps
<RogueJediZero> Diskonnected: In that case you need to put the box with IPcop between the modem and the router
<posingaspopular> duno if that answers the questions completly
<DevideZero> posingaspopular , what ?
<DevideZero> did you understand my question ?
<hydrogen> DevideZero: you can use gtk apps on kde
<hydrogen> theres no reason not to
<hydrogen> except that kde apps are a whole lot better
<hydrogen> but
<jt__> hola
<kyled185> except slightly slower start up time for the first app you open
<hydrogen> apps can run independant of the desktop your on
<hydrogen> kyled185: thats really not a big deal
<kyled185> hydrogen, agreed
<DevideZero> why gnome and kde dont use both the same qt or gtk but the both you the samw it will sokve alot problems .. .
<danny> i need help installig compiz
<danny> !compiz help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danny> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<danny> nevermind
<hydrogen> DevideZero: gtk was formed a long time ago when qt's license didn't satisfy his holiness RMS.  Since then Qt's licensing has been remedied, but people still use gtk because they don't know any better
<hydrogen> at least thats my take on it!
<dave__> kyled185,it worked beautifully, thanks again, YOU DA MAN!!
<kyled185> dave__, great, glad to help
<lordofthepigs> hmm... it seems that sbackup is pretty much exactly what I want
<kyled185> I'm gonna give kde 4 a try and I just installed the packages as stated in the URL in the topic.  I'm not sure what changing the environment variables will do to kde3, anyone here have experience with that?
<redshadowhero> Wait, when is KDE4 set to be released?
<dave__> december i think
<kyled185> redshadowhero, end of december
<Diskonnected> RogueJediZero: Ok thank you; i appreciate the assistance. Have a good one!:)
<redshadowhero> too long a wait :P
<hydrogen> kde4.0 is not going to be worth using in a lot of cases
<kyled185> I'm not planning on using it for normal everyday stuff, I'd just like to poke around in it, report a bug or two
<dave__> kyled185, let us know how it works out
<hydrogen> wait for the beta4 packages
<hydrogen> which should be out..
<lencho> #Kubuntu-es
<lencho> help
<kyled185> I just installed the packages, so they should be the latest version
<lencho> kubuntu en español?
<hydrogen> !es | lencho
<ubotu> lencho: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<blendtux> !nl | blendtux
<Kamerheimer> need help installing wireless drivers
<Kamerheimer> i have hp dv6000z with broadcom wireless card
<DevideZero> what kde is faster ( better preformance ) than xfce ?
<jjj543k3> Whenever I try to preview audio in audacity I get this message saying that the audion device is busiy
<kyled185> bah it didn't work
<navets_> can somebody please help me get my sound working
<navets_> it was working before but very poorly
<navets_> i tried to install new alsa drivers
<navets_> now i dont even get a mixer or any sound at all
<jjj543k3> fixed my audacity problblem nm,..
<k5ubuntu> hey i need a mac os x icons and a theme
<k5ubuntu> and a dock
<Dr_Willis> Theres dozens of those things out.. all rather bad\. :)
<Dr_Willis> !find kwin-
<ubotu> Found: kwin-style-crystal, kwin-baghira, kwin-style-alphacube, kwin-style-blended, kwin-style-dekorator (and 4 others)
<Dr_Willis> Check out Baghira
<kyled185> meh, now I see why kde 4 is still in beta
<dave__> lol
<k5ubuntu> whats a good mac dock for kubuntu
<k5ubuntu> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<navets_> is there a way to reupgrade your kernel
<k5ubuntu> !find dock
<ubotu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 3 others)
<kyled185> last time I checked, kubuntu isn't OS X
<k5ubuntu> it can be
<Dr_Willis> it can look like it. :)
<k5ubuntu> and since unix is like linux it is similar kind of
<Dr_Willis> With a bit of work.. you can have a gui almost as annoying as OS-X
<Dr_Willis> of course to get the Fancy Expose thing. you need to use Compiz
<k5ubuntu> got it running
<anton__> Hi, I'm trying to get Avant Window Navigator to work, but I can't do it. I am a total newbie at linux, so I'm wondering if there are any good guides to do this, from a newbies point of view?
<Dr_Willis> k5ubuntu:  then you need to be looking at the Emerald themes. Not the kwin themes.
<dave__> they both have a unix core correct
<dave__> ?
<kyled185> dave__, Linux is a clone of Unix.  OS X is actually Unix
<Dr_Willis> Linux is not technicially 'unix' i belive. I forget the exact details. :)
<dave__> kyled, i see
<dave__> kyled185, i see
<kyled185> alright I've got to go write some prolog..farewell everybody
<dave__> kyled,185, have a good one
<dave__> $#@% my typing sucks... :-)
<dave__> sorry thats off topic..;-)
<k5ubuntu> what is a good mac dock?
<k5ubuntu> i cant seem to find one
<dave__> <---dunno
<Dr_Willis> Thers that 'awm' advant window manager ? thing i hear about. but its not in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> Other then that. All the OS-X dock wannabes ive seen/tried all are rather lacking.. of course I find the original OS-X dock lacking
<Dr_Willis> DreamLinux (a live cd) has Somthing that LOOKS very much like the OS-X dock. but not sure what its using
<k5ubuntu> ill google it
<Dr_Willis> good idea
<anton__> What do I need to run .run-files?
<k5ubuntu> KSmoothDock and KoolDock - seem to be more stable and fast also in Linux.
<Dr_Willis>  Everex, a longtime personal computer vendor, has unveiled its latest PC featuring Ubuntu Linux-based open-source productivity software and Google-based Web 2.0 applications, for a mere $198.
<Dr_Willis> Spiffy!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Its running Enlightment as its desktop. because it rewuires minimal hardware..
<k5ubuntu> Dr.Willis on adept they have kooldock to download!
<Dr_Willis> Gesh. I rember when Enliughtment was the MOST bloated Desktop/WM out. :)
<Dr_Willis> k5ubuntu:  wow! :)
<k5ubuntu> lol
<dave__> is there a way to disable the join and leave notifications in konversation?
<BlackAngel> oi
<dave__> blackangel, annnddd?
<BlackAngel> yes brasil
<dave__> blackangle, sorry
<dave__> blackangel, sorry
<BlackAngel> :P
<dave__> :-)
<RogueJediZero> dave__: Settings -> Configure Konversation ... -> Behavior ->  Chat Window -> Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<dave__> roguejedizero,thanks
<RogueJediZero> Don't mention it
<the-erm> I can't believe I'm asking this ... in kcontrol there is a place to enable power saving.  I have it set to 45 minutes.  For both "root" and myself.  Yet every ~5 minutes - I haven't timed it but seems about right - the screen turns off.
<the-erm> Any ideas ...
<navets> does anyone know if there is a way to redo the gutsy upgrade
<BlackAngel> the IRC in Brazil was very weak here after the excrement of msn
<RogueJediZero> the-erm: K-Menu -> System Settings -> Desktop -> Screen Saver. Is that it at the bottom?
<the-erm> navets: I'm not sure.  You could load up adept_manager find everything that's "installed" and set it to "reinstall"
<navets> the-erm: humm, is there a quick way to do that lol?
<the-erm> I wish.
<the-erm> I don't know.
<Lam_> how do i globally stop my computer from beeping whenever i backspace or whatnot?
<Dr_Willis> shall we ask WHY this is needing to be done?
<draik> Soooooooo......
<Dr_Willis> Lam_:  xset b 0 0 0    might do it for ya
<the-erm> RogueJediZero: That's really weird ... it didn't have a screen saver.
<draik> Just upgraded to Gutsy
<Dr_Willis> Lam_:  also Konsole has its own settings for the beep
<dave__> has that false upgrade bug been fixed yet?
<draik> Not bad. Not bad at all
<jacques> xset b off
<Dr_Willis> I tend to set the beep to be a real short click. :)
<Lam_> Dr_Willis, jacques: i'll give that a try. thanks. this works with gtk too right? pidgin is doing the same thing and it's annoying -_-
<the-erm> I could have sworn it was set ... odd, crazy weird.
<the-erm> Maybe it's because it wasn't in the "saved session"
<Lam_> Dr_Willis: the man page says that the settings will revert upon logout. is there a way to make it more permanent?
<perrako> Hey -- I'm having trouble getting window borders in Kubuntu with compiz
<perrako> I don't have any window decorators, as it weer
<hydrogen> run kde-window-decorator
<perrako> Could not find the specified command... should I install it with synaptic?
<perrako> NVM, fixed it. Is there a way to get a compiz system tray icon?
<Dr_Willis> Lam_:  thats what .bashrc and .bashprofile are good for.
<Lam_> Dr_Willis: ah. didn't know that. thanks
<kalorin`> hey dr_willis
<kalorin`> how's thigns
<kalorin`> anyone have any idea why I wouldn't be noticing any more updates for 7.04 lately?
<kalorin`> just seems strange, when I was on 6.10, it popped up pretty quickly to upgrade to 7.10
<biovore> its being obsoleted
<kalorin`> 7.04 rather
<kalorin`> I'm not seeing any updater alerts saying click now to do an upgrade
<kalorin`> specifically I'd like to be playing with gimp 2.4 now that that's out
<biovore> I have always had to manualy upgrade here..
<biovore> between dists
<kalorin`> doing an apt-get dist-upgrade gives me back that i'm up to date
<kalorin`> it's strange
<biovore> need to change your /etc/apt/sources.list from feisty to gusty
<biovore> then dist-upgrade
<biovore> and pray
<kalorin`> yeah but it's interesting I didn't have to with the 6.10 to 7.04 upgrade
<kalorin`> it just sort of popped up the caution sign one day and said click here to blow stuff up
<kalorin`> and the full upgrade button isn't highlighted in adept
<kalorin`> so it's like it has no idea it's obsolete
<gil__> alguien sabe en español?
<kalorin`> I hope it doesn't find out from someone else, it's feelings will be hurt nad it'll be mad at me :)
<kalorin`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<navets> is there a way to downgrade or fix my sound with an intel hda sound card?
<micha_> cze jest ktos z polski
<perrako> So, I just installed kick-off, but it won't open with the windows key -- how do I fix that?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what kick-off is
<Dr_Willis> !info kick-off
<ubotu> Package kick-off does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> !find kick
<ubotu> Found: kicker, kicker-applets, system-config-kickstart, kicker-contactsmenu, kicker-kblogger (and 1 others)
<perrako> Kick-off is that really nice SUSE menu
<perrako> Replaces the normal KDE menu... KDE 4 has a version of it as its default menu
<Dr_Willis> Oh. that thing i always replace when i work on a suse box. :)
<Dr_Willis> saw it on the kde4 live cd.. :) i found it lacking. But to each their own.
<perrako> I love the search feature :)
<perrako> just... always there, omnipresent
<perrako> Heh, either way -- i think it's a problem with kde menu not responding to the key. how would I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> Right its so anoying to use  :) ya have to just search..
<Dr_Willis> of course I just use Katapult mainly these days.
<perrako> heh, I just noticed it.
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<mmmiiikkkeee> powermanager keeps switching from "AC mode" to "battery mode" every 2 seconds... any ideas of what i could search google for to fix this?
<Kamerheimer> some wireless driver help would be appreciated is anyone available
<Kamerheimer> idk how to extract the firmware from broadcom drivers using fwcutter
<posingaspopular> Kamerheimer: you got the install to work?
<awag> does anyone know the name of the search program that came with the feisty faun version of kubuntu?
<navets> how do I run the snddevices script?
<awag> that was in kmenu
<Kamerheimer> yes i did i had to run it with noapic and nolapic
<Kamerheimer> i dont know hwo to get hte wireless drivers working
<posingaspopular> excellent. well i hate to break the news to you, but it sounds like your computer is going to be a pain to configure
<posingaspopular> did you try the wireless documentation?
<Kamerheimer> idk what that is
<Kamerheimer> this is my first time using linux
<posingaspopular> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kamerheimer> dont really know the menus and all that well esp since i have no internet on it
<Kamerheimer> oh yeah iw as there already
<posingaspopular> oh okay
<Kamerheimer> idk what broadcom i have
<navets> how do I run the snddevices script? or where would the script be
<posingaspopular> hmm well ive never setup wireless drivers, so i can't really help, buti can try
<dsmith_> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<posingaspopular> broadcom is a company that puts integrated circuits into computers, which is of course the hardware. so you need the drivers to make the hardware play nice with the software
<dsmith_> more like narrow-minded com
<posingaspopular> broadcom chipset just means that the broadcom hardware is the one that's actually connecting your computer to the internet
<Kamerheimer> yep
<posingaspopular> as far as i know anyway.
<posingaspopular> so do you know what the broadcom chipset is on your computer, or are you stuck at that part?
<Kamerheimer> yeah idk which one i got
<Bearcat> hey folks, i  know this isn't a hardware specific channel, but i really need some trouble shooting help here.
<Bearcat> is anyone familiar with gigabyte boards?
<Bearcat> I just put together a system around a gigabyte ga-p35-dsr3 and a intel core 2 duo e6550. The first time i turne the system a few minutes ago the cpu fan spun  fine but i got no post tones and no video. After that i still get no post tones, no video and the cpu fan spins at first but then does not.  This is *Exactly* the same problem i am having with another machine with a gigabyte board in it. Any ideas?
<posingaspopular> Kamerheimer: ah i dont *actually* know how to findout whatchipset you have
<posingaspopular> but let's see if we can figure it out
<Kamerheimer> i see this thing written by darkn00b
<Kamerheimer> yo knwo him
<Kamerheimer> he puts a link to a file but the link doesnt work anymore
<posingaspopular> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<posingaspopular> the first command should be what you need, and then the rest is ignorable i guess
<posingaspopular> so yea, lshw
<Kamerheimer> so now i gotta go back to linux and then come back here
<Kamerheimer> son of a bleep
<Kamerheimer> be back
<posingaspopular> doh sorry
<posingaspopular> lspci
<anton__> Hi, I'm trying to get the avant window manager to work. I can open it and see the dock, but I can't open the preferences of the awn manager...what could be wrong?
<Diskonnected> hey room; i have a question is there a package i can get for Kubuntu that will turn the computer its on into a Firewall like IPCop?
<Diskonnected> I have a copy of ipcop downloaded but for some reason i cant get the cd to boot...
<hydrogen> iptables..
<hydrogen> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Diskonnected> well what i meant was I need a distro to turn a computer into a high functioning firewall for my entire network
<Kamerheimer> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_dns_> try ipcop
<LinuxReign> try Coyote as well
<Diskonnected> thats what i tried; its 45mb cd and i cant get it to boot
<Diskonnected> is Coyote its own distro?
<LinuxReign> yes
<hydrogen> Diskonnected: you can do that with any linux computer
<bazhang> will setting the ip tables to exclude certain addresses effectively block them?
<Diskonnected> whats the website?
<LinuxReign> no cdrom or hdd needed, just a floppy drive
<Kamerheimer> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<LinuxReign> http://www.coyotelinux.com/
<Diskonnected> Hydrogen: Thank you...
<Kamerheimer> you see that man
<LinuxReign> u can use a 486 with 16 mb of RAM with coyote
<LinuxReign> no need to use expensive hardware
<posingaspopular> yes i see
<Diskonnected> yeah
<Diskonnected> is it dependable?
<LinuxReign> or keep ur main system up and running 24/7
<Diskonnected> and strong
<Diskonnected> i need something strong
<bazhang> ie, using a filter to exclude certain ip addresses in ip tables?
<Diskonnected> iv had multiple intrusion attempts on my network
<Diskonnected> well i need it to be able to filter out attacks; basically i dont want actual people being able to connect to my computers; i need logs of everything that happens and i need it to be able to be updateable for blocking new types of attacks and know how to tell if its a trojan or a hacktool thats connecting
<Diskonnected> thats the deal im working with
<Diskonnected> i was told ipcop is the best but i cant get the cd to friggin boot
<bazhang> so will editing the ip tables do that?
<Diskonnected> possible
<Diskonnected> but only if i know exactly what ip's/ip ranges i need to block or want to block
<posingaspopular> Kamerheimer: i am 'googling'
<Kamerheimer> ok thanks broseph
<Kamerheimer> pm me ok
<Kamerheimer> too much clutter here
<bazhang> I had about 35 hits from a mainland chinese address in less than two minutes
<LinuxReign> Coyote should do what u need, IPCop as well
<Diskonnected> yeah...
<Diskonnected> is it possible the ipcop iso image i got isnt bootable or what?
<Diskonnected> and if so how do i do a network install
<bazhang> and whois doesn't know who they are.
<LinuxReign> for a network install the system board must have that capability
<LinuxReign> depends on the mainboard
<Diskonnected> k...
<Diskonnected> this is some crap:\
<Diskonnected> is Coyote a live cd?
<LinuxReign> let me see if i have an image of that
<Diskonnected> ok...
<Diskonnected> idk but the comp wont boot from a cd but it will boot from a hard drive...its set to boot CD first
<Diskonnected> doesnt make sense
<LinuxReign> thats an old version but, woks
<LinuxReign> works*
<Diskonnected> what?
<LinuxReign> accept the file
<Diskonnected> ooo ok
<Diskonnected> wait
<Diskonnected> i dont c a pm?
<Diskonnected> i am using XChat
<LinuxReign> i see
<LinuxReign> Im running Konversation
<LinuxReign> not familiar with the Xchat thingy
<LinuxReign> :P
<Diskonnected> i dont use linux on this box
<Diskonnected> lemme switch to Mirc
<LinuxReign> k
<Diskonnected> i will be back in a few
<LinuxReign> k
<jacques> anyone else have problems with audio and realplayer
<LinuxReign> nope
<Diskonnected> <LinuxReign> i am ok Kubuntu right?
<Diskonnected> #Kubuntu?
<LinuxReign> yes
<Diskonnected> ok one sec
<LinuxReign> i need a Coke brb
<Diskonnected> ok
<Diskonnected> im loggin in a d1sk0nn3ct3d
<bazhang> will Kubuntu let me install a new system without swap?
<bazhang> fresh install, but just no swap--possible?
<Jucato> (only one way to find out...
<Jucato> :P
<LinuxReign> lol
<bazhang> trying to install to a solid state drive, and don't want to wear it out
<Jucato> I suppose it's possible... but haven't really tried
<LinuxReign> hiya jucato, long time no see you on the forums
<Jucato> which forums? :)
<LinuxReign> kubuntu's
<Jucato> MepisReigh is that you? (duh!)
<LinuxReign> hahahaha
<LinuxReign> yes indeed
<LinuxReign> :P
<Jucato> haha oh I've been there. posting here and there. but even w/o the posts I monitor it daily....
<Jucato> 3x a day in fact
<LinuxReign> oh
<Jucato> RSS Feeds are a god-send! :)
<LinuxReign> the its me the one that have been lost :P
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> Linux Reign
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> its Diskonnected i came on Mirc will u send whatever it is now
<bazhang> Jucato: there are rss feeds for this channel?
<LinuxReign> trying to send you the file, but it states that im not registered
<Jucato> bazhang: no. we were talking about kubuntuforums.net
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> what do u mean?
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> on the server?
<bazhang> oopsie, my bad
<Jucato> !register | LinuxReign
<ubotu> LinuxReign: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jucato> quite simple to do :)
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> ghetto
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> do u use another chat protocol?
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> i have aim and yahoo/msn
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> or u can email it?
<LinuxReign> email
<LinuxReign> would be faster
<Jucato> it would be simple enough for you to actually register your nick and DCC the file :)
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> ok diskonnected@cox.net
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> how big is the file?
<LinuxReign> 2.6 megs
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> thats fine
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> ill check it in a few let me know
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> btw what is it?
<Jucato> D1sk0nn3ct3d, LinuxReign: might want to just PM each other :)
<Quel> hi there. is there a boot parameter to boot with an ati radeon xpress 1250 driver? Kubuntu is not ablo to start the x-mode :(
<LinuxReign> its Coyote
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> i have coyote 3.0
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> 3.00.7 iso
<LinuxReign> oh i see
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> and its 24 megs
<LinuxReign> well its already sent :P
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> i dont use floppies so floppy images wouldnt work
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> ok no worries what is the one u sent?
<LinuxReign> 2.24
<Jucato> Quel: you don't need a boot parameter. you  just need to set the driver up properly... unfortunately, I don't have an ATI so I can't help much
<LinuxReign> ok, its time to me to get some sleep
<LinuxReign> c ya guys later
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> hmmm ok
 * Jucato was just about to recommend continuing your discussion in -offtopic ;P
<D1sk0nn3ct3d> ok ttyl linux reign
<smorg> anyone happen to know if there is an atitool-ish program for *nix
<posingaspopular> ati too-ish program?
<posingaspopular> to do what specifically
<smorg> ati overclocking
<Jucato> ah ATI Tool-ish :)
<smorg> checks for artifacts
 * posingaspopular backs away from the ATI talk before it corrupts his computer
<Quel> hmm
<smorg> since it works with drivers and directx I suspect it won't work with wine
<smorg> lawl
<smorg> compiz needs a little boost on this old ati 9700
<Quel> Whats going on? I booted my kubunto 7.04 CD and after the booting screen is text and a second booting screen and than a black screen with a blinking "_" on the left-top edge :(
<smorg> still not a bad card though... its stable with like 70 mhz o/c
<smorg> Quel: maybe x just isn't starting?
<smorg> can you get to a console?
<smorg> or is it stuck
<Quel> smorg: how to get a console?
<Jucato> Quel: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<smorg> ctrl+alt+F1-F7
<Quel> I just have a blinking "_"
<smorg> F1 through F7
<Quel> yes it works
<smorg> type Startx
<smorg> er
<smorg> startx
<Quel> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Quel> Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<smorg> have any backups of your xorg.conf?
<bazhang> so if I install Kubuntu without swap, I'll need to create a 100MB /boot partition and the rest for / --am I missing anything?
<smorg> check your xorg log in /var/x11
<smorg> I think
<Quel> smorg what do you mean?
<posingaspopular> bazhang: /home
<Jucato> bazhang: /boot partition is not necessary either. it can be in the same / partition
<bazhang> Jucato: so just a / partition will do?
<Jucato> SSD's wear out more easily than regular HD's?
 * Jucato never heard that before...
<Jucato> btw how much RAM do you have?
<Vuen> hi
<bazhang> posingaspopular: this is on a solid state drive--only4GB, so want to keep size to a minimum
 * posingaspopular actually heads off to bed before he falls asleep on the keys. not ideal #kubuntu conditions
<Vuen> i just selected a folder in Dolphin and click "Compressed Here"
<smorg> Quel: oh this is just the livecd?
<posingaspopular> ah i didn't know that
<Quel> yes
<bazhang> Jucato: one Gigabyte
<Vuen> where the heck did it put the archive??
<smorg> :-/
<Jucato> bazhang: you probably won't be using the swap partition even if you had one :)
<Quel> Ati Radeon XPress 1250.. i think its my videocard
<smorg> do you have enough ram to run the livecd?
<bazhang> Jucato: thanks! will give it a shot.
<Jucato> Vuen: go one directory up
<smorg> requires 256 mb afaik
<bazhang> smorg: yes
<smorg> hm
<Quel> i have 2GB RAM
 * Jucato is now confused who's talking to who...
<Vuen> Jucato: oh. it tarred the whole folder. i assumed it would only tar what i selected.
<smorg> Quel: I guess i'm not so sure about configuring video drivers from command line... if thats even why its hanging for you. It could be anything.
<Vuen> good thing i didn't click that while selecting something in home...
<Jucato> Vuen: no you have to right-click on the particular folder
<Jucato> Vuen: or go into the folder you want compressed, then select Compress Here
<Jucato> and yes, D3lphin is a bit annoying when it comes to that :)
<Quel> i had the same error while booting kanotix... kano said i had to use "screen=auto fglrx" in the bootmanager to boot because it is an ati radeon video-card, after that it worked
<Quel> i think kubunto dont know this parameter
<Jucato> I don't think the Live CD has one
<Jucato> you can always check. at the startup screen, you can press F1. there might be help options
<Quel> can i install kubunto to my /dev/sda1 in console?
<drarem> since the 7.10 release, there haven't been any system updates to speak of, right?
<Jucato> Quel: not if you're using the Live CD
<Jucato> drarem: there were
<Jucato> last week I think
<Jucato> specifically there was an update to kdelibs that fixed the Kopete crashing problem
<Quel> Jucato how can in install kubuntu without a cd? Do i need windows for installing?
<drarem> i commented out my cd-universe..
<Jucato> Quel: there's an alternate installation CD that can install without a GUI
<Quel> ah okay, so i need the xserver to install
<Jucato> Quel: only *IF* you are using the Desktop CD. the Alternate Install CD doesn't need xserver
<Jucato> drarem: if you have gutsy-updates repositories enabled, you should have gotten them
<drarem> ok
 * Jucato hands genii some beer
<Jucato> (before going AFK)
<genii> Heh :)
 * genii sips
<Quel> i got a kubuntu cd from a free sorfware-day.. there was a kubuntu-office and they gave me the cd
<genii> heh. Forgot i left the work computer on LOL
<Quel> oh i have to go to school
<Jucato> genii: ssh and shut it down :)
<Quel> be right back :)
<Quel> goodbye
 * Jucato really goes afk
<tehk> Anyone know why lucida sans typewriter is not selectable for my monospace font?(its installed and an option everywhere else)
<genii> Jucato: That ones behind a router without 22 forwarded :(
<monsterb> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<anton__> Hello there, Can I make windows transparent? Not just the bars...
<bazhang> anton__: sure!
<anton__> bazhang: How?
<utnubuk> what prog is recomended for creating .iso's?
<Daisuke_Ido> utnubuk: dd
<utnubuk> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<utnubuk> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wilson> mkisofs makes iso
<Daisuke_Ido> utnubuk: try using k3b
<utnubuk> ive heard of dd, i looked at man pages but didnt look easy :)
<nalioth> k3b is probably the easiest way
<utnubuk> nalioth: yeah but i wanna be harcore about it
<utnubuk> heh
<wilson> mkisofs -o filename.iso  file_or_directory
<utnubuk> ty
<Daisuke_Ido> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/whatever.iso
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know how well that would actually work
<Daisuke_Ido> but meh
<bazhang> anton__: well, you do need compiz-fusion and all the plugins installed (both main and extra), as well as the settings manager
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: might want to drop the / before whatever and it will :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: just using that as a way to give a directory to store it
<anton__> bazhang: I think I have compiz-fusion installed. Could you send me a link to a guide or something?
<nalioth> utnubuk: then dd is probably as hardcore as you're gonna find
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: yes... but that will try to write it in the / directory, to which you don't have write access to :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: this is true
<bazhang> anton__: not sure about a guide, though I can tell you how to do it--pretty simple really
<Daisuke_Ido> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/directory/you/want/to/use/and/have/write/access/to/whatever.iso
<Daisuke_Ido> there :D
<Jucato> bah! just simply dd if=/dev/cdrom of=whatever.iso :P
<Jucato> it will create it in the current directory, and he can just move it himself later :P
<anton__> bazhang: Sounds great!
<Jucato> !compiz | anton__
<ubotu> anton__: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> what if you happen to be in a directory you don't have write access to?
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: simple answer: wth are you doing in there? :P
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: you know i'm just making your life difficult right now :)
<OliverKrueger> Hello World
<Jucato> I can make yours more difficult :P
<Jucato> and all I need... is a little crown :D
 * Jucato waves to nalioth
<Daisuke_Ido> aww, that's not very nice!
<Jucato> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> besides, it's bedtime :)
<nalioth> hi Jucato
<anton__> bazhang: I have compis installed.
<bazhang> anton__: and under settings in the kmenu do you have 'Advanced Desktop Effects Settings'?
<utnubuk> whats all that talk about bytes and blocks in the man pages for dd?
<bazhang> you need to specify the block size ie 1024
<anton__> bazhang: Yes, I have.
<bazhang> anton__: I don't have it on right now, so hold on a minute
<anton__> bazhang: Np. :)
<guillermo> how stable is gusty now?
<Jucato> utnubuk: for simple ISO creation, you don't need most of the other options there
<utnubuk> so dd if=whatever of=whatever will just copy verbatim
<utnubuk> ok cool thanks
<eagles0513875> any1 know fi there are any bugs with soundkonverter and the w64codecs
<eagles0513875> !w64codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w64codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<bazhang> anton__: there are a couple of ways to do this (likely more); one is with the scale effect, that will make all the other windows become transparent--except the one you are on.
<bazhang> anton__: by mousing over the various windows, the new one becomes opaque, and the others transparent
<anton__> bazhang: Ok.
<bazhang> anton__: try it--and you might want to make the top corner (or whatever corner) the trigger --located under bindings--double click the area under screen corner and then choose the one you want
<anton__> bazhang: Sorry, can you repeat that in a simpler version?
<bazhang> anton__: you need to adjust the opacity in the main window as well--I set mine to 35, which is quite transparent--though you may want more :}
<OliverKrueger> Is the kubuntu-feisty repository (german -de- mirror) down?
<bazhang> anton__: PM?
<anton__> I can't msg you.
<bazhang> how about joining #kubuntu-offtopic?
<anton__> Not registered.
<anton__> Sure, see you there :)
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  have a question abt Kontact.  how do i change the font color of the names?  currently i cannot see any names after doing an import.  also, i am running it out of gnome.  i prefer kubuntu by far, but alas, my wireless card works on ubuntu, and not through kde...
<zgmf-x20a> any thoughts?
<eagles0513875> zgmf-x20a: what kinda card do u have
<eagles0513875> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zgmf-x20a> eagles0513875: trust me dude, ive been thur it from so many angles.... ubuntu just works, getting it to work thru kubuntu was a nightmare...  its the intel wireless 4695 agn, integrated in my laptop
<eagles0513875> zgmf-x20a: ouch. mine used to be a nightmare in any distro mines a broadcom 4306
<eagles0513875> where do i get the w32codecs from for some reason i cant find them even though i have all repos enabled
<zgmf-x20a> lol.  dude, dont worry about media stuff.... download and install vlc media player
<OliverKrueger> How do I change my repository mirror without editing apt/sources.list manually? Is there a tool to choose a mirror from a given list?
<zgmf-x20a> just type vlc in adept
<zgmf-x20a> downlaod and install the main package and you will never have to worry abt codecs ever again
<zgmf-x20a> man,,,, i miss adept.... synaptic leaves something to be desired
<Jucato> wow!
<Jucato> first person I've heard say that :)
<Jucato> there might be hope for adept after all :)
<zgmf-x20a> lol, its true, adept is simple, clean, and descriptive
<zgmf-x20a> synaptic is all over the place
<Jucato> which adept? :)
<zgmf-x20a> adept that comes with 7.10 is fine
<zgmf-x20a> 6.10 was fine too
<zgmf-x20a> its simple
<zgmf-x20a> that is key
<Jucato> There are 5 brothers in the Adept family now...
<zgmf-x20a> hey eagles0513875 did you get vlc yet!?
<Jucato> Adept Notifier (system tray notifier), Adept Updater (update tool), Adept Installer (Add/Remove Programs), Adept Manager (the Big Adept) and Adept Batch (almost never seen/used)
<zgmf-x20a> well, i dunno, my opinion is that it is much cleanier, simpler to use
<zgmf-x20a> oooo, adept updater
<Jucato> (the simplest would be Adept Notifier since it just displays and icon and sits there :D
<zgmf-x20a> well and installer
<Zombocom> how do you edit xorg.conf from the command prompt?
<Jucato> Zombocom: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zgmf-x20a> lol, yah that is good, but i mean to use for looking for packages, and seeing what they are for, and as a tool to manage packages its much better
<Jucato> Ctrl+O to save (writeOver) and Ctrl+X to exit
<Jucato> zgmf-x20a: ah you haven't encountered a big issue I have with Adept Installer
<zgmf-x20a> i only used to encounter issues back in 5.10
<zgmf-x20a> from then on, its been a beautiful tool
<Jucato> try search for GCC in there :)
<Jucato> basically, Adept Installer (Add/Remove Programs) only shows a limited number of packages, compared to the actual number of packages available through the repositories...
<Jucato> it sort of has it's own, smaller database...
<zgmf-x20a> this is my second go on ubuntu....  since the 5.10 days...  the gui is quite nice, very mac esque...  with the closing and opening thing, but honestly, if kubuntu had that and the wireless networking ubuntu has, kubuntu would be hype
<zgmf-x20a> ooooo yah i knoe there is that issue
<Jucato> which annoys me.. because, if you can't find a package in Installer that you know exists, you have to close it and launch Manager instead
<zgmf-x20a> yahhhhhhhh i had that with my nvidia card back in 6.10
<zgmf-x20a> that was hell
 * Jucato wants a unified, clean, simple but powerful UI for Adept  Installer + Manager...
<zgmf-x20a> lol it is pretty clean, just the useful ness with thos types of packages yah is a pain
<Jucato> it's clean, but less useful, and a ripoff from Ubuntu's Add/Remove... maybe that's the goal anyway...
<zgmf-x20a> SWEET,,,, kontact issue in gnome now solved... just had to re import after restart.... very odd, but with gnme it seems you have to restart after every kde app install to get it to work proper....
<Jucato> oh well....
<zgmf-x20a> lol well its a derivative of ubuntu right, so that makes sense
<Jucato> it's not a deriv... it's a clone :P
<zgmf-x20a> iiiiiiiiii dunno man.... they are pretty different in alot of areas..... well, front end wise
<Jucato> hehe
<zgmf-x20a> the core though yah, is clone, thats why i say derivative... like some stuff in ubuntu sucks so much.  the way to burn files and all, horrible, k3b, amazing, and konqueror, same thing, amazing, easy, this nautilus is..... not fun... lol
<Jucato> oh I was talking only about the Add Remove Programs :)
<Jucato> that one's a real clone, interface-wise :)
<zgmf-x20a> hahahahaha oh... damn that seems to be your focus... lol
<Jucato> yeah. it's an itch I want to scratch but can't :)
 * Philip5-aWay is Away, Reason: ( at work ) | Since: ( Friday, November 2, 2007. 08:41:00 ) Xlack v2.1
<Jucato> !away > Philip5-aWay
<zgmf-x20a> hahaha... im sure it will be equvalent at some point, i find kubuntu is always just a step behind ubuntu....  like as soon as 8.10 comes out, ill be back on kubuntu because it whould be pretty up to speed by then
 * Jucato sighs... 
<zgmf-x20a> course thats in like years
<Jucato> I only know too well :(
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<zgmf-x20a> aight now that i got the kontact back up and running im gunna go mess around with it for awhile
<zgmf-x20a> catch you later man
<Jucato> well, Kubuntu 8.04 would have caught up to Ubuntu 7.10 by then. And Kubuntu 8.10 will have KDE 4.x installed by default
<TheGateKeeper> hmm will be interesting to see what the upgrade path will be from the last lts version
<Jucato> yes very interesting indeed
<mm_202> How can I turn off window transparencies from the console?
<mm_202> I enabled them and it totally jacked up my screen, so Im running failsafe now.
<eagles0513875> zgmf-x20a: no i have vlc
<bazhang> possible to use avant window manager with compiz-fusion?
<eagles0513875> zgmf-x20a: the problem im having with all the codecs installed for some reason soundkonverter wont allow me to convert from wma to any other format
<eagles0513875> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> I know all about compiz-fusion, just wanted to know if they could be run together.
<lounge-about> i have a 60 gig hdd. its ext3 formatted with kubuntu. currently only about half of it is being used, is there any way i can format, say just a 10gig partition to ntfs?
<Jucato> you'll have to ask the compiz-fusion guys about that :/
<bazhang> thanks Jucato!
<Jucato> lounge-about: you can resize the partition to create a 10gb ntfs partition... (don't ask me for details.. I suck at doing that)
<Jucato> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jucato> you can use gparted
<lounge-about> ive tried using gparted
<lounge-about> but it wont let me do anything
<Jucato> you will probably have to do it from a live cd. since you can't do any actions if the partition you want to modify is mounted
<eagles0513875> zgmf-x20a: i dunno what else to do except file a bug
<TheGateKeeper> lounge-about, you should be able to use gparted to shrink the original partition, then create a new ntfs partition & format it
<TheGateKeeper> I have done similar things but with ext3
<OliverKrueger> I want to upgrade from feisty to gutsy with adept. Doing so adept downloads an update-manager with a hardcoded repository uri (which is not avail at the moment). How do I change adepts behaviour?
<eagles0513875> OliverKrueger: look at the upgrade instructions at the top
<OliverKrueger> eagles0513875: I did.
<lounge-about> OliverKrueger: adept dist-upgrade
<lounge-about> or adept install dist-upgrade
<Jucato> lounge-about: er.... no
<Jucato> not valid commands.
<lounge-about> or is it apt
<lounge-about> apt-get
<Jucato> apt-get
<OliverKrueger> eagles0513875: there is no adept on the cli. :-(
<lounge-about> i go back and forth from KDE and GNOME a lot
<OliverKrueger> sorry. I meant lounge-about. ;)
<Jucato> but that's not the recommended method to upgrade to Gutsy
<lounge-about> its how i had to do it...in a terminal boot on top of that
<eagles0513875> OliverKrueger: its apt instead
<Jucato> OliverKrueger: at what part of the instructions have you stopped? what errors are you getting?
<TheGateKeeper> I abandoned (k)ubuntu because the upgrade mechanism sucked, good to see nothing has changed...
<Jucato> eagles0513875: if you're willing to give him exact instructions on what packages should be installed to ensure a complete upgrade, which repositories to disable, etc.
<OliverKrueger> The problem is: I can perfectly change the repository uri in adept. Everything works fine until the external update-manager is launched.
<eagles0513875> TheGateKeeper: i upgraded successfully
<eagles0513875> Jucato: all he has to do make sure feisty has all the upgraded pkgs
<lounge-about> are you getting package errors?
<eagles0513875> Jucato: then add the repos in adept the he can do a fully upgrade
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: it's improving... the upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy has not been very problematic
<TheGateKeeper> eagles0513875, hmm works for me doesn't cut it, has to work for EVERYONE
<OliverKrueger>  /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log says: IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty....
<eagles0513875> Jucato: or he could use source o matic to change the source list and use the cli to do a complete dist upgrade
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, tell that to OliverKrueger
<OliverKrueger> afaik, de.archive.ubuntu.com is down/corrupt/whatever at the moment.
<intelikey> i went all through the wiki on midi   and according to that it should be working   there is no "if" contengent for when it doesn't "just work"    so anyone have any insight at all on this ?      playmidi: No playback device found.
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)!
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: most of the problems that have happened are 1) 3rd party repositories blocking the upgrade or 2) server traffic failing to fetch updates
<OliverKrueger> 2) might be my problem. :)
<OliverKrueger> How fresh is gutsy? Are the ubuntu.com servers still under heavy load?
<Jucato> hi intelikey!
<intelikey> shalom Jucato
<TheGateKeeper> I got fed up with this nonsense, so I only use distros with rolling updates
<Jucato> OliverKrueger: not taht new. not sure why the german servers would have a problem
<lounge-about> server load is going down
<OliverKrueger> I had probs doing a normal dist-upgrade (on feisty), thats why I chose a different mirror.
<OliverKrueger> But the new mirror is not taken for update_manager.
<Jucato> eagles0513875: not so simple. he has to 1) make sure all 3rd party repos are disabled and 2) make sure that some basic metapackages are installed, and some other checks. these are done automatically by the upgrade tool. but if you've had experience with some other method, please go ahead
<lounge-about> hm,mm
<Jucato> OliverKrueger: any change you do w/ mirrors affects Adept and APT
<OliverKrueger> yes
<OliverKrueger> all.
<OliverKrueger> sources.list shows the new mirror entries.
<sharkp> 'morning
<waylandbill> OliverKrueger: the change goes into effect after an update btw.
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, I still have dapper, but don't really use it, when the next lts version I will upgrade it just to see what happens, my bet is something will break along the way, but we shall have to wait an d see
 * intelikey sujests set the sources list and run...    for Q in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3 ` ;do sudo apt-get remove -y $Q ;done ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sharkp> I've a problem with dolphin
<sharkp> every time I close it, it appears a pop-up saying:
<OliverKrueger> waylandbill: I did update with adept (and to be sure with apt-get again). :)
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: sometimes, expectations are self-fulfilling prophecies. but I do imagine there will be some bumps. there always are
<sharkp> unable to save bookmarks on /home/sharkp/.kde/apps/d3lphin/boockmarks.xml. The error is: permission denied."
<sharkp> how can I solve this problem
<sharkp> =
<sharkp> ?
<intelikey> sharkp own it
<intelikey> sharkp sudo chown `whoami` /home/sharkp/.kde/apps/d3lphin/boockmarks.xml
<Jucato> known bug :)
<intelikey> Jucato oh is it ?   not actually a permissions issue ?
<Jucato> it is both :)
<llutz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/136458
<Jucato> a permission issue caused by a known bug :)
<llutz> ^^ dolphn
<sharkp> intelikey, "bash:sharkp:command not found"
<sharkp> sure about your command?
<Jucato> actually it's a kdesudo bug that affects not only dolphin...
<Jucato> sharkp: yes. but you didn't enter it properly :)
<Jucato> why did you include your name in it :D
<intelikey> sharkp i was kinda hopping that you knew that your name was not part of the command....
<sharkp> yeah,yeah, I know...
<ardchoille> sharkp: You're path is wrong
<intelikey> ardchoille lol
<sharkp> ardchoille, yeah, not boockmarks
<sharkp> I've corrected it
<ardchoille> .kde/apps?
<sharkp> ardchoille, oh, .kde/share/apps
<ardchoille> yeah
<sharkp> I'll correctr
<sharkp> is this the command?-->sudo chown `sharkp` /home/sharkp/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<intelikey> tab key   man   tab key
<Jucato> sharkp: nope...
<intelikey> no
<sharkp> no?mmm...
<intelikey> no
<sharkp> and why?
<Jucato> sudo chown `whoami` /home/sharkp/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<intelikey> `sharkp` <<< can't execute  sharkp
<Jucato> because we're not sure whether your IRC nick is also your username :)
<sharkp> and so? I've put my name
<Jucato> and `` does something elese
<sharkp> it's the same
<Jucato> no it's not
<sharkp> Jucato,  " "?
<Jucato> `foo` will try to run foo as a command
<Jucato> to `sharkp` will try to run sharkp... which isn't a command or a program
<intelikey> sharkp test this.     echo "whoami"      and also     echo `whoami`
<Jucato> whoami is a command
<sharkp> ok, "" is correct
<Jucato> ...
<sharkp> Jucato, ah!ok! I thought it was a sample
<sharkp> ok
<sharkp> I've put "sharkp"
<sharkp> ok, solved
<sharkp> thanx guys
<Jucato> we're sure about the commands we give. but we  do expect that you'll enter them as they are... unless you really know what you're doing. :D
<intelikey> sharkp also  test this one       echo "$(whoami)"
<Jucato> bash is confusing when it comes to "", '', and ``...
<Jucato> oh well
<darth_chatri> can i use the battery monitor applet outside kicker?
<darth_chatri> basically i want to use that outside kde
<intelikey> echo `Q() { sleep 20 ;kill -9 $PPID ; } ;until false ;do Q & ;done`        <<<< that might explain it better
<emilsedgh> darth_chatri: there should be karamba for battery, look at kde-look.org and install superkaramba
<Blissex> darth_chatri: that is not a good idea because it stupidly keeps writing the battery status to a file, wasting a log of power.
<Blissex> darth_chatri: using the KDE default battery monitor applet is a bad idea in KDE too as a result.
<Jucato> O.o
<emilsedgh> how are you Jucato? you feeling better from last week?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yep :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: im happy to hear that
<Jucato> thanks for asking :)
<Blissex> darth_chatri: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/blog/0704apr.html#070424 has the details and a not so good workaround.
<pete_> ;
<eagles0513875> why do i need a wma encoder when all i wanna do is encode my music in another format besides wma
<pete_> i'm trying to ssh my iphone but it says 'no route to host' (im at a hotel right now) should I wait to get to my home network then try?
<pete_> i can see the iphone in the network thing, but when i try to ping it i get no route message
<darth_chatri> Blissex: i dont have that installed. but the applet is there. maybe the name is something else
<Ohman> Hey, I have a problem. I can't startx. "No screens found"...Tried reinstalling nvidia-glx...
<darth_chatri> the config file is power-managerrc, what is the name of the executable?
<Jucato> guidance-power-manager ?
<TheGateKeeper> Ohman: you could try using the nv drivers to get things going to start with
<intelikey> anyone have a clue-by-four why i always get this from apt   Install these packages without verification [y/N]?    ???
<robinsw> Hi all... any ideas why my external USB hard drive shows under 'Storage Media' but when I try to access it, it gives me error 'hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000'?
<intelikey> robinsw that's a pretty common problem.   have you checked the forums to see what others are doing to fix it ?
<zsozsi> sziasztok  valaki  használja  a  kubuntu  studiot?
<robinsw> Not yet, intelikey. Is there a simple fix?
<Jucato> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
 * intelikey </shrugs>
<robinsw> Fixed it
<robinsw> Uncheck 'Mount as user'
<robinsw> Fuck you very much.
<eagles0513875> !ohmy |robinsw
<ubotu> robinsw: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Morgwyr> What happens if you do let out a curse?
<Morgwyr> Damnit.
<Agent_bob> anyone have a place to post some shell scripts ?   i have a tarball of the ones that i would share with the world.   some are not so good some are #1     but i don't have a place to post them....     anyone ?
<anton__> I have a driver problem. Compiz-fusion won't work. I've tried installing nv-xconfig and all, but it ends with me having to edit xorg.conf through nano and change driver to "nv" instead of nvidia.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anton__> What can I do?
<anton__> yes, I know how...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !nvidia | anton__
<ubotu> anton__: please see above
<anton__> but it won't function properly
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i have a ati card
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> but no problems here
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i have an idea
<anton__> Hm?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> do you have the nvidia restricted drivers enabled?
<anton__> I don't know. How do I check?
<lg188> hello back
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anton__: press K and go to system settings and go to advanced tab
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ant
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anton__: then press restricted drivers
<anton__> I see.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anton__: then press administration mode
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anton__: then enable it
<lg188> hello evryone
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !hi | lg188
<anton__> Now it's enabled
<ubotu> lg188: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anton__: now reboot and see if it worked
<anton__> okok!
<anton__> brb
 * lg188 is tired of not sleeping enough
<anton__> Ok, back.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it work?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !compiz | anton__
<ubotu> anton__: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<anton__> well, x started :P
<anton__> yes I know...seen that message...been in that chat---
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok just trying to help
<anton__> yes, thanks man :)
<anton__> it's just...when I install nv-xconfig, it doesnt work...
<anton__> I'll try again, now that I have enabled restricted
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> restricted is the driver
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> xconfig is the tweaker
<anton__> E: Couldn't find package nv-xconfig
<anton__> *sigh*
<anton__> nv-xconfig
<anton__> oops*
<lg188> is 'sux' a command for root rights but how to end it 'sux' again ?
<llutz> ctrl-d
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> llutz: whats ctrl-d do?
<llutz> end a shell
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> oh
<Agent_bob> ?    end a shell ?
<Agent_bob> </blinks>
<llutz> Agent_bob: "exits from shell" (shell-depending)
<lg188> is 'sux' a command for root rights but how to end it 'sux' again ?
<llutz> lg188: ctrl-d
<lg188> ?
<llutz> lg188: press ctrl-d or type exit
<lg188> ahh
<lg188> just closing the terminal kk ty^^
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<anton__> How to change title bar color in compiz-fusion?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> #compiz-fusion
<E_mE> how do i get my Xgl to work properly under Kubuntu
<E_mE> it doesn't work unless i use sudo startx
<Agent_bob> E_mE that sounds like you have an xorg.conf in root's home
<Agent_bob> or possably in your own.
<E_mE> no i have xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<Agent_bob> E_mE startx will read the local config file rather than the global one.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone, i'm having problems with pidgin. it doesn't seem to want to stay open for more than 30 seconds or so. this problem seems to come and go. anyone have any suggestions?
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: have u tried kopete
<E_mE> Agent_bob: i dont have it my local anyhow...  i tried replacing X with Xgl in the xinit file
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me why i need to have a wma encoder to decode wma audio and reencode it into something else
<E_mE> because i can't get it to work any other way
<E_mE> Agent_bob: keep getting an error about moving logs in /var/log/
<DrUnKnMuNkY> eagles: At one point it time a while back. I was more hoping for a quick fix to the problem but if it does persist I'll consider switching to another client
<E_mE> Agent_bob: but when im using standard X it goes in fine
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: u on gutsy
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: and is it 32bit or 64bit version
<DrUnKnMuNkY> eagles: yes
<DrUnKnMuNkY> eagles: 32 bit
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: let me download it and see if i get the same problem as u do
<eagles0513875> if so then i would recommend filing a bugreport and ill back up ur report for the 64bit version as well
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: give me a min
<DrUnKnMuNkY> eagles: Thanks. the problem seems kind of random so I wouldn't be surprised if you're not able to reproduce the problem.
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: if i cant then only thing i could say is use kopete and file a bug report
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: jw u have upgraded all pkgs that need upgrading
<Uffe555> Hey, I have some troubles with compiz-fusion...my titlebars disappeared..
<Uffe555> what to do?
<eagles0513875> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Arandel[at-work]> guys how do I install .deb package from bash?
<eagles0513875> Uffe555: try the compiz channel
<Uffe555> I'm there...
<llutz> Arandel[at-work]: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: what protocol r u having
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: trouble wiht
<DrUnKnMuNkY> eagles: everything's upgraded. well the whole program was closing. after 4 or 5 tries it seems to be staying open now. i'm using only MSN
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: i would file a bug report though cuz there is a bug somewhere in the code. i would try and debug it and help ya with that but im still a novice programmer
<DrUnKnMuNkY> eagles: as am i. it's also after 6am for me and i haven't been to sleep yet so there's no way i could be bothered tonight (this morning?) thanks for your help. if it keeps happening i'll look into it some more and file a report
<eagles0513875> DrUnKnMuNkY: alright dude have a good night
<eagles0513875> or morning
<DrUnKnMuNkY> eagles: you too
<Arandel[at-work]> hmm guys anybody used kicker-compiz? how do I activate it....
<pabligeno> hola
<pabligeno> what app i need for manage my cell  phone?
<pabligeno> my cellphone is a samsung sgh e906
<Uffe555> Anyone know how to change title bar color in compiz-fusion? The ppl in that channel are apparently too busy to answer
<bobiras> hi to everyone
<bobiras> could someone help me with a very litle problem cause i'm new to ubuntu plz?
<emilsedgh> !ask | bobiras
<ubotu> bobiras: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bobiras> ty :)
<bobiras> i want to run a programm and the following messege appears. "Another aplication is using the packaging systme database (probably some apt-get application)..."
<bobiras> but i cannot find which programm it is
<[ifr0g]> !fix adept > bobiras
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix | bobiras
<ubotu> bobiras: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<emilsedgh> oh, sorry [ifr0g]
<[ifr0g]> its k..
<pabligeno> hi
<pabligeno> what app i need for manage my cell  phone?
<pabligeno> my cellphone is a samsung sgh e906
<emilsedgh> pabligeno: did you try kmobiletools?
<pabligeno> no
<pabligeno> wait
<emilsedgh> so do :)
<pabligeno> ok done
<pabligeno> and now?
<Arandel[at-work]> guys how do I replace my kicker with kicker-compiz?
<emilsedgh> pabligeno: use it :P
<pabligeno> how? :$
<emilsedgh> pabligeno: open it! its an application, go to kmenu->run command, type kmobiletools and press enter!
<lg188> sombody knows a 1person shote free ?
<zgmf-x20a> question abt konversation here,  forget how i add channels so they automatically connect when i open konversation, how do i do that again????
<lg188> shooter*
<pabligeno> hey
<pabligeno> this app
<pabligeno> not is ffor samsung phones
<emilsedgh> lg188: there are a few good games
<E_mE> i got a problem, when i use KDM and put my username and password in.. it doesn't go to the desktop
<emilsedgh> lg188: try AssualtCube
<E_mE> it just freezes after KDM
<bobiras> ty for you help
<pabligeno> hi!
<lg188> emilsedgh ty^^
<emilsedgh> np
<bobiras> sorry guys, can someone tell me witch is the best way to learn how to use ubuntu cuse i'm a noob? :)
<lg188> is boson a good game ?
<lg188> bobiras use it and u learn it
<lg188> bobiras try some things
<emilsedgh> bobiras: the best way is just tryig to use it
<bobiras> just trying :)
<zgmf-x20a> question abt konversation here,  forget how i add channels so they automatically connect when i open konversation, how do i do that again????
<emilsedgh> lg188: i tried it, not too bad, but if you want strategy games try warzone and glob2
<emilsedgh> lg188: warzone is like boson, but more complete
<emilsedgh> lg188: but glob2 is a very very nice and creative game
<emilsedgh> !repeat | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobiras> ty i'm truing to use it cause i'm boared of windows anymore
<emilsedgh> bobiras: windows ? what is that? :P
<E_mE> why doesn't my KDE start from KDM>!?!?!?!?!!?
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: im sure you your self even know the answer
<bobiras> lol
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: no, i use kopete...
<lg188> emilsedgh i will try theme
<zgmf-x20a> really, kopete for irc!?  woah... thats pretty cool
<zgmf-x20a> didnt know you could do that
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: im happy with kopete...and even i use it 'only' for irc
<zgmf-x20a> lol thats aight.  i have to figure that out one day
<goodhabit> Hello. How I can install support of mp3, etc? @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats subscribed only ubuntu way. And about proprietary drivers. Where I can find under kubuntu manager of it?
<bobiras> does anyone of you is using a external WD hard disk?
<lg188> emilsedgh warzone ???vcant find it
<lg188> can not*
<emilsedgh> lg188: there is no package for it in ubuntu repositories, but it has package for ubuntu in its site
<emilsedgh> goodhabit: Kubuntu Gutsy?
<zgmf-x20a> goodhabit: open amarok, try to play an mp3 file, it will then prompt yu to install the drivers
<goodhabit> emilsedgh: Yes, it is.
<thomax_> hmm, something stange just happend to my touchpad on my laptop, looks like mouse acceleration suddenly doubled and the scroll function on the right doesnt work anymore
<lg188> emilsedgh an url for me ?
<thomax_> anyone any idea?
<emilsedgh> goodhabit: when you try to play a mp3 file, it will ask you to install them i think
<emilsedgh> lg188: http://wz2100.net/
<lg188> emilsedgh ty^^
<emilsedgh> np
<poison--> mornin guys
<poison--> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<goodhabit> What is "kubuntu-restricted extras" package?
<emilsedgh> goodhabit: includes multimedia codecs...(its a metapackage that points to some other packages that include multimedia codecs, iirc)
<lg188> why opens a namles kate file if i ry to d/l a  file ?
<emilsedgh> llutz: there are some games that everyone should try: Frozen-Bubble, Neverball and Glob2
<ardchoille> lg188: I noticed that too when I tried to download an xmms skin file (.wsz)
<bobiras> to add a programm from adept manager is always necessary the kubuntu cd?
<thomax_> bobiras: no
<lg188> ardchoille kk
<emilsedgh> bobiras: no
<jpatrick> bobiras: you can remove the cd from Adept -> Manage Thingys
<bobiras> cause is asking always the cd to go on
<pabligeno> hi
<pabligeno> how i can see memory and cpu utilization?
<Sereg> Ctrl + Esc
<jpatrick> pabligeno: KMenu -> System -> KInfoCenter
<pabligeno> kde vigilant is poor
<newguyss> guys please help, I nned to su but cant, I think I changed my user settings and group, how to solve that
<jpatrick> !sudo | newguyss
<ubotu> newguyss: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<emilsedgh> pabligeno: top ?
<newguyss> yes, I cant run commands as root now
<ardchoille> newguyss: sudo not working?
<newguyss> ardchoille: yes
<pabligeno> mmm
<pabligeno> what is top?
<pabligeno> i have installed compiz
<E_mE> how can i fix my KDM so it actually goes to the desktop.. because at the moment it will let me login but wont let me get to the desktop.. it just freezes at post login....
<Sereg> Hello, guys, I would like to start helping kubuntu with my programming skill, but don't know how :(
<pabligeno> and unknown the memory utilization
<jpatrick> Sereg: follow me to #kubuntu-devel
<Sereg> ok
<ardchoille> pabligeno:  top - display Linux tasks
<bobiras> jpatrick: ty
<emilsedgh> Sereg: if you know qt/kde programming, then #lubuntu-devel is a right place for you, also #kde-devel and #kde4-devel need your help
<jpatrick> bobiras: you're welcome, sir
<pabligeno> Mem:   1547508k total,  1479228k used,    68280k free,   344984k buffers <-- HOWWOWOOW
<pabligeno> :(
<newguyss> any help?
<pabligeno> the utilization memory is very hight
<jpatrick> newguyss: what's wrong with sudo?
<webvictim> pabligeno: that's because it's cached
<webvictim> pabligeno: type free -m
<pabligeno> ok
<newguyss> jpatrick: not working, I think I restricted my user while testing something
<webvictim> and you'll see the true figures
<pabligeno> root@Kubuntu:/home/pabligeno# free -m
<pabligeno>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<pabligeno> Mem:          1511       1446         65          0        337
<jpatrick> newguyss: the user should be part of "sudo"
<pabligeno> i have 1.5 gb of memory
<webvictim> odd
<webvictim>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<webvictim> Mem:          1001        945         55          0        143        552
<webvictim> that's what mine says
<pabligeno> and compiz used 1.4?
<pabligeno> ::S
<webvictim> pabligeno: what about the line below?
<webvictim> -/+ buffers/cache:        249        751
<pabligeno> feee -m
<pabligeno> mmmmmm
<webvictim> that means that 249mb of my RAM is actual stuff, and 751mb is cache
<newguyss> jpatrick: i think that my user is not part of sudo any more, how to fix that?
<pabligeno> my english is poor
<pabligeno> :$
<lg188> kq ?
<pabligeno> im dont undestand
<pabligeno> :$
<jpatrick> newguyss: do you the install cd?
<lg188> !kq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pabligeno> any spanish help¡?
<webvictim> yo hablo solo un poco espanol :P
<pabligeno> :D
<newguyss> jpatrick: yes I have it
<pabligeno> me puedes decir que significa eso?
<pabligeno> compiz usa casi toda mi memoria ram
<emilsedgh> !es | pabligeno
<ubotu> pabligeno: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<webvictim> (we're not supposed to talk spanish here :P)
<nathan_> hey dudes im new to kubuntu
<pabligeno> jaja
<pabligeno> ok ok
<pabligeno> well
<emilsedgh> !hi | nathan_
<ubotu> nathan_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nathan_> im currently on 640x res, it's killing me hehe
<webvictim> but compiz is not using all your RAM :)
<jpatrick> newguyss: well, I think you'll have to go into it and chroot your disk and fix it from there
<webvictim> it is just a feature of linux
<eagles0513875> what does this mean
<eagles0513875> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<eagles0513875> im trying to install transkode from source
<emilsedgh> eagles0513875: install xlibs-dev
<nathan_> i must say this is an awesome platform, everything is great, auto detected my nic,audio, just need to install vid card drivers ;)
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: ty
<emilsedgh> eagles0513875: then you need kdelis-bdevel too
<goodhabit> Guys, sorry for offtopic, last question - somebody can advice some mmorpg? ^)
<emilsedgh> eagles0513875: kdelibs-devel
 * goodhabit loves kubuntu.
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: can those be found in gutsy repos
<lg188> kq do not enter config it screws your screen
<emilsedgh> eagles0513875: yes, sure
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: didnt find the xlibs-dev in repos
<emilsedgh> so 1 minute please, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: ok
<nathan_> brb
<emilsedgh> eagles0513875: thats xorg-dev
<eagles0513875> also kdelibs-devel i couldnt find either
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: also kdelibs-devel i couldnt find either
<emilsedgh> eagles0513875: thats kdelibs4-devel or kdelibs4c2a or something like this, search in adept
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: ok give me a min to finish installing xorg-dev
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: ty its working now
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: install libqt3-mt-dev
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: ok
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: i already have it installed
<jpatrick> ok, that's just weird
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: what app is it?
<eagles0513875> transkode
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: i already have its dependency installed
<bobiras_> sorry guys, do i need any spyware for linux or it's useless?
<jpatrick> bobiras_: useless, welcome to the land of the free
<bobiras_> :)
<bobiras_> better
<ardchoille> bobiras_: No, you definately don't need spyware for Linux
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: i fixed it
<bobiras_> finaly a serious OS
<eagles0513875> had to download compat headers for previous versions
<eagles0513875> bobiras_: and if u got a 64bit processor try out the 64bit version of kubuntu
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: hmm, I'll package it for hardy
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: what u mean
<eagles0513875> ohhhh ok kool
<bobiras_> dunno if the centrino duo is a 64bit processor
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: in fact, I'll start to work on it now
<bobiras_> how i can check it?
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: reason im having to install it is im having an issue with soundkonverter and wma for some reason when i try to reencode my wma audio files it only spit out a 0b flac file
<eagles0513875> i have the w64codecs
<eagles0513875> have flac lame ffmpeg u name it i got it
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: didnt have this problem in the 64bit version of feisty until recently
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: but I'll put it in universe so that you don't have to compile it :)
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: i have a link for ya
<eagles0513875> jpatrick:  http://www.forwardyouth.com/ubuntu/
<eagles0513875> thats how i found out about it
<eagles0513875> do u have any idea about my soundconverter
<sponix> anyone in here using Rosewill RC-208 Hard Drive Controller Cards? I just need to know roughly what transfer speeds they get
<eagles0513875> issue
<nathan_> hey guys how do i go about installing vid card drivers, cd is in cd drive, it has linux drivers on it.. so yah
<eagles0513875> !video cards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video cards - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> nathan_: what kinda card is it
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: nop, soundkonvertors worked fine for me
<nathan_> 8600gt 256mb asus
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: then what could be my problem
<jpatrick> no idea
<eagles0513875> nathan_: there is a cli command u have to run not sure what it is
<nathan_> kk
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: this issue is wanting me to go back to windows just to convert my music but i have everything the way i like it on here and i dont wanna go back to 32bit lol
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: actually do mine teaching me how to pkg a compiled dependency and the compiled source code
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: I didn't understand the last thing
<eagles0513875> u know u said u would pkg it so i wouldnt have to compile from source could u teach me how to do that
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: well.. reading the pkging guide would be a start: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: what programming language are alot of the pkgs written in
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: none, it's done by the dpkg thing
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: cuz if im goign to have to maintain it then we could have a problem there cuz im still a noob in the programming world. im learning java for starters
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: You want to convert music? From cd to mp3?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> i have them on an external hard drive and i would copy them over
<eagles0513875> converting from wma to flac
<ardchoille> ok
<goodhabit> How I can install nvidia driver?
<nathan_> in the 'restricted drivers' window, i select 'enable driver' but it says.. "the software source for this package: nvidia-glx-new" is not enabled... any idea?
<eagles0513875> time to try out transkode
<eagles0513875> brb
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: do u mind pkgs it and it would be rather kool to have in the gutsy repos too
<nathan_> I been through the ubuntu instructions which told me to enable it through restricted drivers section
<goodhabit> ardchoille: I tryied that, but it is not working (
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: It'd only make it to backports, gutsy is frozen
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: what u mean
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: but I will get it into hardy
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: :)
<Webbmaster> i have a black theme and firefox and konqueror mess up certain text boxes
<ardchoille> goodhabit: Which card do youhave?
<eagles0513875> nathan_: did u do a fully upgrade or clean install cuz that dialogue box comes up when u first login
<Webbmaster> ie i have black text on black
<Webbmaster> any ideas?
<goodhabit> ardchoille: nvidia card.
<ardchoille> eagles I can get wma converted to mp3 and wav.. does that help?
<giovanni_> Vorrei passare a gutsy ma non riesco ad aggiornare da CD come faccio?
<nathan_> yeah it is a clean install, first time
<ardchoille> goodhabit: I know that, but what is the model?
<nathan_> with all the current updates
<goodhabit> ardchoille: nvidia 6600. problem is - when i open manager drivers, i see the message - proprietary driver manager cannot be loaded.
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: i still have alot of stuff to learn about how stuff works
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Seen this? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Transforme-me?content=66944
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: we're all learning
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> this is a random question i dont know if u guys would be able to answer it but u guys think a fully java based os would be vry practical
<ardchoille> goodhabit: Have you installed nvidia-glx?
<Webbmaster> eagles0513875: probably not, java is too high level
<eagles0513875> Webbmaster: what do u mean
<gundam_rx78nt1> good morning.
<eagles0513875> it cant decode the file
<eagles0513875> im goign to have to setup a windows vm
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have a very unique problem (so far that I can tell).
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: is virtual box in the repos
<Webbmaster> eagles0513875: well java is interpreted, so probably would be too slow
<eagles0513875> even if its the only os on the system
<gundam_rx78nt1> I upgraded to 7.10 and have the ATI fglrx drivers installed. In 7.04 I can change the resolution to 1280x1024. I can't get that in 7.10
<gundam_rx78nt1> The max resolution I get is 1024x768
<Webbmaster> eagles0513875: yeah, that would make no difference
<eagles0513875> Webbmaster: what would it take to improve performance
<Webbmaster> eagles0513875: it could actually be practical if you had one of those on chip decoders
<gundam_rx78nt1> I deleted the xorg.conf file to start anew, but when I rebooted my pc, it came up into kde with a resolution of 1280x1024. What is going on?
<Webbmaster> anyone have an answer to my question?
<eagles0513875> Webbmaster: whats ur ?
<lg188> when closing the KQ games creen ou have a wierd screen with only a piec of  the whole screen
<gundam_rx78nt1> eagles0513875, isn't google trying to make a completely Java based OS?
<Webbmaster> eagles0513875: i wanna know how to fix black text on black in text boxes for certain websites
<Webbmaster> maybe ffx extension?
<ardchoille> Why does Konqueror try to open a file in Kate when I try to download a file? And how do I fix it?
<eagles0513875> gundam_rx78nt1: dunno
<gundam_rx78nt1> ardchoille, is it every file you try to download or just certain types?
<eagles0513875> Webbmaster: i dunno dude i havent had that happen to me
<nathan_> in adaept manager.. i search for "nvidia-glx" - how come it does not show up ?
<eagles0513875> nathan_: just try nvidia
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: Just certain types. like an xmms skin
<Webbmaster> eagles0513875: i have a black theme, which is why
<eagles0513875> Webbmaster: there should be a way to mod the theme and change the txt color
<nathan_> yeah i've done that, the only thing nvidia that isn't installed is 'nvidia-xconfig'
<ardchoille> nathan_: That's because it is included in the current and new drivers
<Webbmaster> eagles0513875: it works for most sites, its just some that don't
<gundam_rx78nt1> ardchoille, check your file associations and make sure that kate is not the default application to open that type of files.
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: That file type isn't in file associations
<eagles0513875> gundam_rx78nt1: i think this is what ur referring to http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/specific-rumors-on-java-os-based-google-phone-running-on-linux/
<nathan_> ok well i still dunna wtf to do
<ardchoille> nathan_: Trying to install the nvidia driver?
<nathan_> yeah i dunno what to type in terminal to install the linux drivers that are on my video card cd? :/
<ardchoille> nathan_: Which card?
<nathan_> asus 8600gt 256mb
<grul> aren't there any readme files?
<lg188> first pers shooters ?
<nathan_> i can't view my cd content
<gundam_rx78nt1> what is the extension for xmms skins?
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: They are normally in .tar.gz packages, but some are in .wsx files. Regardless, konqueror should download them
<eagles0513875> down with microsoft
<eagles0513875> down with microsoft and ther drm
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: That is ot an option, I won't allow a garbage OS in my house :P
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: lol im never goign back to it i need to get WoW setup on here
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1:  This one:  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Winamp3-4-2-4-XMMS?content=23828
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: after both my wifi and wired connectiosn crapped out on me last friday i can never go back
<Webbmaster> btw, anyone here use the bbc website?
<Webbmaster> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/linuxbbc/ <- tell them
<eagles0513875> i think my problems r solved
<eagles0513875> i installed the program that i used in winblows to convert the audio to wma and now im going to try convert them to flac
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: what -dev packages did you have to install for this?
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: the ones u mentioned
<jpatrick> and that's it?
<jpatrick> ok
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: there is also one dependency
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: which has to be compiled from source as well
<jpatrick> which?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, back to my problem.  I deleted the xorg.conf file, but my system still comes up in KDE at a resolution of 1280x1024 which is great. If I then make/save the xorg.conf file, the highest resolution I get it 1024x768.  What is going on with this?
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: taglib? you can install libtag1-dev
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: taglibg i downloaded 0.6 they have 0.7 beta out
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: didnt know that they were one in the same
<eagles0513875> time for the moment of conversion truth
<gundam_rx78nt1> ardchoille, use firefox.   I know it is not the answer you want, but you can also right click on the download link and save it that way.
<gundam_rx78nt1> In konqueror.
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: Right clicking on that download link saves the download.php file, not the skin
<lg188> someone knows a 1persen shooter
<eagles0513875> !games |lg188
<ubotu> lg188: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<eagles0513875> lg188: take a look at that list
<lg188> eagles0513875 ty ^.^
<gundam_rx78nt1> ardchoille, you just rename the file before you save it to <filename>.wsz and it will save it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I  just finished trying it.
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: And how do I know which extension to give it?
<eagles0513875> damn it it seems that when i converted them to wmas it also drmed all my music
<eagles0513875> any one know of anything that will remove the drm
<eagles0513875> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: this would be nice to have in repos as well
<eagles0513875> http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=130055
<gundam_rx78nt1> if it is a .tar.gz it will download correctly, if it is a wsz, you will need to rename it. Now, if it open up in kate, the title bar will have the file name and extension.
<lg188> tremulous ? i cant instal it
<goodhabit> I cannot start my nvidia card. The error is - cannot load nvidia kernel modules.
<gundam_rx78nt1> then just right click on it and save it with the name and extension from the kate title bar that you saw.
<eagles0513875> lg188: u should be able to i had no problems i have it and it works fine
<gundam_rx78nt1> I would suggest to use firefox.
<lg188> eagles0513875 somthing of independit
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: That is my point, it shoudln't open in kate, it should download the file.
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: it's 1) closed-source 2) not KDE :)
<lg188> eagles0513875 i did it with konsole
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: just noticed that
<eagles0513875> lg188: i dunno then
<lg188> eagles0513875 ?
<lg188> eagles0513875 dunno ?
<lg188> eagles0513875 undo ?
<eagles0513875> lg188: i dunno why its not working for ya
<lg188> Resolving dependencies...
<gundam_rx78nt1> it all depends on how konqueror detects the link and file content if I am not mistaken.  It will try to open it as text. You can try to go to #konqueror and ask the developers if they are online.
<lg188> dependencies can not be resolvd
<eagles0513875> lg188: does it give u a list of dependencies to download
<eagles0513875> lg188: its easier to do the cli
<ardchoille> gundam_rx78nt1: Ok, thanks
<eagles0513875> lg188: type this in konsole sudo apt-get install tremulous
<gundam_rx78nt1> you're welcome.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, back to my problem.  I deleted the xorg.conf file, but my system still comes up in KDE at a resolution of 1280x1024 which is great. If I then make/save the xorg.conf file, the highest resolution I get it 1024x768.  What is going on with this?
<lg188> eagles0513875 its says : tremulous-data is missing cant instal
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<eagles0513875> lg188: hold on
<gundam_rx78nt1> let me try that...
<lg188> eagles0513875 kk
<eagles0513875> lg188: did u already try installing this
<nathan_> synaptic in kubuntu? if so, how do load it
<lg188> eagles0513875 a did bit it was with : sudo aptitude install tremulous
<eagles0513875> try that again
<dfaure> why do both slocate and find.notslocate run updatedb? (those are two cron jobs)
 * dfaure is a bit confused by the "package foo diverts others to..." mechanism
<lg188> somthing of virtaul package
<TRSSpy> hi
<lg188> eagles0513875 its a virual package
<lg188> and dependencies...
<eagles0513875> lg188: ?
<lg188> eagles0513875 somthinf of dependencies...
<lg188> eagles0513875 somthing of dependencies...*
<lg188> eagles0513875 resolving failed
 * lg188 brb
<nathan_> hey guys for some reason it won't let me install wine.. from adept manager, says not installed.. i click 'request install' but can't commit changes??
<eagles0513875> nathan_: try it from the cli
<eagles0513875> nathan_: sudo apt-get install wine
<eagles0513875> lg188: i honestly dont know whats wrong dude
<nathan_> can't access it through system>advanced>windows application either
<nathan_> can you elaborate on cli please, sorry im such a newb
<lg188> eagles0513875 kk btw ty^.^
<eagles0513875> nathan_: do u know what the command line is
<eagles0513875> lg188: im sry dude it works for me and is quite a sweet game have yet to try it online
<nathan_> the terminal ?
<eagles0513875> nathan_: ya
<nathan_> yeah
<eagles0513875> open that up and type sudo apt-get install wine
<eagles0513875> nathan_: r u using kubuntu or ubuntu
<nathan_> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> then type what i have above
<lg188> eagles0513875 : i m bussy with downloading in manual
<nico> ciao
<nathan_> it says: E: Broken packages
<eagles0513875> lg188: ? what u mean
<lg188> eagles0513875 it*
<eagles0513875> !aptfix | nathan_
<ubotu> nathan_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lg188> eagles0513875 downlaodingf from the site
<eagles0513875> lg188: worth a shot
<lg188> :)
<lg188> no at 88%
<lg188> now*
<nathan_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<nathan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix | nathan_
<ubotu> nathan_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nathan_> whoops
<lg188> its a run file ? just run it with ark
<lg188> or konquer
<trssam> how can I install firefox or opera? in Add/remove programs I've typed firefox and it's show gray
<Gre4ka> Люди... Я приветсвую Вас!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lg188> sudo aptidude install firefox
<dfaure> does everyone have /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate + /etc/cron.weekly/slocate?
<lg188> !ru | Gre4ka
<ubotu> Gre4ka: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<eagles0513875> !gk | Gre4ka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nathan_> emilsedgh: so do i type exactly this in the terminal: !adeptfix
<eagles0513875> !gr | Gre4ka
<ubotu> Gre4ka: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Serega> Gre4ka: In English.
<emilsedgh> no!
<eagles0513875> he wants the greek channel
<Serega> Gre4ka: tut russkiy ne ponimayut
<webvictim> that isn't greek
<Serega> it is russian
<Serega> I'm understanding
<lg188> !ru | Gre4ka
<ubotu> Gre4ka: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<eagles0513875> whats the difference between the 2 the spelling looks quite alike
<emilsedgh> nathan_: when someone says !something, ubotu loks for something in its database...its a bot
<dfaure> eagles0513875: yeah right :)
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix | nathan_
<ubotu> nathan_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nathan_> ohh
<emilsedgh> nathan_: now ubotu tells you what to do:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<trssam> lg188: I have error: 'No candidate version found for firefox'
<lg188> eagles0513875 nope
<lg188> sudo aptidude search firefox
<lg188> sudo aptidude search firefox \trssam
<kaod> hello
<eagles0513875> lg188: do sudo apt-get install firefox
<bobiras__> is there a general site that i can download linux drivers for some devices i want to install?
<lg188> eagles0513875 i have firfof
<kaod> sine I upgraded to gutsy I can't mount my ntfs partitions with ntfs-3g, I get a ''resource in use" error
<kaod> any way to fix it ?
<lg188> eagles0513875 firfox*
<lg188> eagles0513875 firefox**
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> bbl im goign to grab lunxh
<bobiras__> is there anyway to install an external western digital hard disk?
<nathan_> when i paste in the adeptfix in terminal, it's blank (with <finished>) at top of terminal window, is it suppose to show anything?
<lg188> eagles0513875  the downmload i is just a kate file i can not use it as a programme
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> brb need to restart my x
<eagles0513875> restart my computer
<nathan_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nathan_>   wine: Depends: ia32-libs (>= 1.6) but it is not going to be installed
<nathan_>         Depends: lib32asound2 (> 1.0.14) but it is not installable
<nathan_>         Depends: libc6-i386 (>= 2.6-1) but it is not installable
<nathan_> E: Broken packages
<ardchoille> !paste | nathan_
<ubotu> nathan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nathan_> ok here is the entire terminal content: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43011/
<ardchoille> nathan_: That's not your fault, I can't find those deps anywhere in the repos. Sounds like broken deps handling in the repos
<ardchoille> nathan_: I think the most you can do is file a bug
<nathan_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Captain_Redbeard> Any news regarding kde4 beta4 ever being in the repos? :P
<michal_> mam prosbe...
<michal_> pomoze ktos mi ..??
<nathan_> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<lg188> is silkroad also on linux avaiabel ?
<lg188> or is ther a patch for ?
<kaod> sine I upgraded to gutsy I can't mount my ntfs partitions with ntfs-3g, I get a ''resource in use" error... is this my fault ? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling ntfs-3g but nothing changes
<lg188> what is the url of this channel ?
<nathan_> how do i force close an application (adept manger) is not responding ffs
<arash_> nathan_ start ksysguard and kill the process
<Jucato> nathan_: Ctrl+Alt+Esc will turn your mouse into a skull... click on any program and it will kill it
<nathan_> brb
<arash_> Jucato - Wow! , had no idea
<ardchoille> sudo kill $(pidof adept_manager)  ?
<lg188> Jucato hehe cool
<Jucato> :)
<ardchoille> Sometimes when you kill a gui, it can still be running in the bg
<Captain_Redbeard> so no news on kde4 beta4?
<ardchoille> Captain_Redbeard: Doubt it will be in the Gutsy repos
<ardchoille> Usually, the only thing that gets added to the repos after a release are bug fixes and security updates
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, due to?
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, the rest of the betas which has been totally useless has been released to the repos
<TheWozA> hey guys im having trouble with my kubuntu install im trying to install firefox but after i type su and it asks for my password it says authentication fail even tho i type my pass right
<ardchoille> Captain_Redbeard: So kde4 beta 1, kde4 beta2, kde4 beta3 were all in the repos?
<ardchoille> !sudo | TheWozA
<ubotu> TheWozA: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, yup
<ardchoille> TheWozA: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ardchoille> Captain_Redbeard: That's highly unusual
<emilsedgh> thats mozilla-firefox i think?
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, beta1 was even available for both feisty and gutsy :P
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: No, it's just "firefox"
<TheWozA> thx arch
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, I guess I could add the debian repos to lay my hands on it... but it would be nice not having to do that :P
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: apt-cache search --names-only firefox
<ardchoille> TheWozA: yw
<emilsedgh> so, sorry for that ardchoille
<ardchoille> Captain_Redbeard: Adding repos for other distros is not a good idea
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, that's what I'm saying :P However when it comes to KDE4 the packages install to be able to live alongside kde3 so it shouldn't really pose a problem
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: There are some nice firefox extensions with the name mozilla-firefox-*
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: i use konqueror :D
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: me too
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: poor firefox :P
<Jucato> Captain_Redbeard: perhaps today or tomorrow (for kde4 beta4
<max__> buon giorno
<ardchoille> I keep hearing people say kde4 isn't usable atm. How true is that?
<dfaure> can anyone check if they have both /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate + /etc/cron.weekly/slocate on their system? or is it just me due to upgrade issues?
<Captain_Redbeard> Jucato, ok... I'm just baffled due to the other betas being released within hours of the official announcment
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: not much true
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: most of the applications are in a very good, usable and stable shape
<ardchoille> dfaure: I have the first one, not the second one (Gutsy Gibbon here installed from livecd)
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: Ah, ok
<lg188> wat is the url of this channnel ?
<ardchoille> it is #kubuntu
<dfaure> lg188: channels have names, not urls :)
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: plasma needs some work, oxygen style has some issues too
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, well the previous betas hasn't really been worth mentioning.. they have more alpha-like imo, however the word is that beta4 is a huge improvement
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: is plasma similar to superkaramba?
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: but will be done in time
<Jucato> Captain_Redbeard: Riddel is busy at UDS, other people who know the kde4 packages enough are also busy. the build system is a bit tied up due to merging from Debian Sid (taking snapshots)
<Jucato> ardchoille: I haven't updated mine to to beta4 so I can't really say
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: nooo
<lg188> wat is the url to this channnel ?
<Jucato> whoa! dfaure's in here? O.o
 * Jucato is shocked
<dfaure> Jucato: yeah, just trying to sort out why updatedb is run twice by cron :)
<ardchoille> lg188: your question has been answered more than once
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: Plasma is mix of superkaramba, panel and desktop, very better
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: Oh, nice
<Jucato> :/
 * lg188 helps Jucato out his shock
 * Jucato is still shocked
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: but there is no code from them
 * emilsedgh joins Jucato, shocked
<Captain_Redbeard> emilsedgh, that's a bit unfair.. it's completly rewritten and has little in common with superkaramba other than its support for its widgets... I would rather label it as an element motor with widget capabilities...
 * lg188 helps Jucato out his shock with tose things with eectro thing
 * lg188 helps emilsedgh out his shock with tose things with eectro thing
<ardchoille> So plasma will be able to use superkaramba widgets/themes?
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, yes as well as macosx widgets
<ardchoille> o.O
<ardchoille> Wow
<lg188> ardchoille ??
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, it's also the engine behind the desktop and the panel...
<lg188> ardchoille wat is it then i dint see it
<ardchoille> Captain_Redbeard: I usually have so many windows open that I never see my desktop
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, thus the whole desktop layout and architecture will be very flexible....
<ardchoille> <dfaure> lg188: channels have names, not urls :)
<emilsedgh> Captain_Redbeard: but they have the idea of 'widgets', and plasma is superkaramba + panel + desktop...
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, I sign on that ;) But apparently you are going to be able to put the desktop "on top" of your ordinary windows... so you can have a glance at it without having to minimize all your windows
<ardchoille> Captain_Redbeard: orly? That should be nice to see
<Captain_Redbeard> emilsedgh, no... it may have the functionality of those elements... but it has nothing to do with them as applications :P
<poison--> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, yea :) furthermore it is native composite enabled... so "compiz-like" effects and plugins will also be usable
<emilsedgh> Captain_Redbeard: :P
<ardchoille> One of my complaints about superkaramba is that I never figured out how to bring one certain widget to the front without having to minimise all apps
<Jucato> are we still talking about Plasma? O.o
 * ardchoille hides
<Captain_Redbeard> ardchoille, yea I know... I struggle with that on a daily basis... I wrote a widget a couple of days ago that I use here at work... but I never get to use it since it's alwayd hidden behind windows :P
<ardchoille> I think Jucato was hinting that we should take this to an ot channel
<emilsedgh> isnt any package for php-qt in kubuntu!? ghhh
<frojnd> Hello there. Does anyone here has ati drivers sucessfully installed but he/she can't get compiz to work? I can't enable any of Visual effects. I get note: Desktop effects could not be enabled. Here is my xorg.conf output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43016/
<Jucato> ardchoille: not really. I stepped out so I lost track of the konv
<bobiras_> with wich programm do you see .avi files in kubuntu?
<dfaure> bobiras_: xine
<ardchoille> bobiras_: xine or mplayer
<dfaure> (or mplayer, but xine is better imho)
 * Jucato uses whatever works for the given situation, for the given file
<ardchoille> Oh, wow, htop has the ability to let the user change color schemes
<lg188> ardchoille let it go i meant irc.freenod.net/#kubuntu
<lg188> .......:@
<bobiras_> ardchoile & dfaure: ty both
<ardchoille> bobiras_: yw
<bobiras_> it's an extension of amarok?
<ThePianoGuy> why does gdebi-kde eat ~640MB system ram when installing a package?
<emilsedgh> bobiras_: what?
<ThePianoGuy> it crashed before when I had 512MB, now I bought 1GB and it works fine, but the gdebi-kde ram usage is still horrible!
<TheWozA> hey can anyone help me how the feck do i make my screen resolution bigger?
<emilsedgh> !language | TheWozA
<ubotu> TheWozA: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<emilsedgh> TheWozA: go to system Settings->monitor and display
<TheWozA> lol thx
<TheWozA> and solly for langwadge
<emilsedgh> TheWozA: if you didnt find the resolution you want at there, then go to terminal and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bobiras_> the xine is an extension of amarok?
<ardchoille> bobiras_: I don't think so
<emilsedgh> bobiras_: lol, no, you better try to install kmplayer to watch video
<emilsedgh> bobiras_: amarok do not play video...its just for you to rediscover your 'music'
<ardchoille> Got quiet in here
<TheWozA> hmm strange my resolution is not changing when i press apply
<Jucato> was it something I said? :(
<ardchoille> Jucato: No, definitely not you
 * dfaure wonders why gutsy's kernel failed to recognize some harddisk partitions at boot time, while when using a 2.6.20 kernel again everything works.
<Jucato> gutsy's... um... gutsy :)
<dfaure> not sure if worth a bug report, kernel is already 2.6.23/24-rc1 (gutsy is 2.6.22 iirc)
<richard> Hey, anyone familiar with the new ATI driver?
<ses59_> I would like to add a cpu monitor to my panel does any one know what program I need to use?
<CharlieKane> Tried searching using Adept ?
<Rudd-O> hai guise, kdebeta for kubuntu?
<Rudd-O> I mean the real beta?
<Jucato> none yet
<Rudd-O> sup juan
<Rudd-O> how long? do you need help getting them out?
<Rudd-O> I mean them packages
<Jucato> Rudd-O: it's coming. probably in a day or two
<emilsedgh> Rudd-O: real beta? what does 'real' means? is there any 'fake' beta!?
<richard> I'm having problems with choppy video play and slow compiz using the newest ATi driver...anyone know about that?
<Jucato> people are just busy, and the build system is busy too
<Rudd-O> are there .dsc files I can use to build kdebeta?
<Rudd-O> maybe I can help build it
<Jucato> afaik, they're already in the queue, waiting
<Rudd-O> oic
<Rudd-O> jonathan around?
<Rudd-O> (riddell)
<Jucato> he is at UDS right now. but he's nick is always around :)
<Rudd-O> :-)
<Rudd-O> quick question: arts is dead on kde4 right?
<ses59_> found the program I needed under applet on tool bar thanks
<Rudd-O> how does kttsd, knotify and friends issue sound now?
<Jucato> Rudd-O: with Phonon, you can use whatever backend you wish. but yeah arts is practically dead
<Jucato> phonon is the sound system now
<Rudd-O> finally!
<Rudd-O> ok but phonon I understood it to be something like an abstraction layer between apps and the gstramers/xinelibs of the world
<dfaure> yes
<Rudd-O> this is much more to the point -- playback of synthesized voices and sound events
<Rudd-O> hey david
<Riddell> Rudd-O: hmm?
<Rudd-O> sup Riddell
<Jucato> Rudd-O: basically yes. again, with phonon, you're not limited to a single backend. you can use whatever backend you want
<Rudd-O> I'm assuming knotify plays event sounds and kttsd plays voices througn phonon api calls now?
<Jucato> (well theoretically)
<Rudd-O> omg I woke up david and jonathan
<Rudd-O> hai guise
<Rudd-O> reading planet kde atm
<Rudd-O> :-)
<dfaure> phonon api calls: yes.
<Jucato> you're done for :)
<dfaure> and then they end up in xinelib by default
<dfaure> which seems to have a number of issues :)
<Rudd-O> yes it does
<Rudd-O> in amarok the pulseoutput plugin of xine causes a 15 sec delay when paused
<Rudd-O> (already reported the bug)
<dfaure> up to now I saw deadlocks, very hich cpu usage, and crashes.
<Rudd-O> I ask because currently my pulse is giving me trouble with arts, arts continually respawns fora while then it works, then it dies, then it continually respawns again
<Rudd-O> if xinelib and mplayer were horses in a race, I'd say the odds against them would be 1-80
<gundam_rx78nt1> trivia question for all you kubuntu masters, what will cause my time advance?  I mean, the clock on my system only when I run linux advances about 30-40 minutes in about 5 hours.
<Rudd-O> I'm not entirely sure about xinelib, but mplayer is a cesspool of bugs
<maris> hi
<Rudd-O> gundam_rx78nt1: usually the kernel is firing timer interrupts faster, you should install ntp and have it correct the time drift
<kaod> sine I upgraded to gutsy I can't mount my ntfs partitions with ntfs-3g, I get a ''resource in use" error... is this my fault ? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling ntfs-3g but nothing changes
<maris> someone speaks german?
<Rudd-O> Ich spreche Deutsch
<ardchoille> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Rudd-O> aber nur ein Bißchen
<gundam_rx78nt1> Rudd-O, let me see if I have it installed.
<Rudd-O> prolly ahve it installed, it's default in kubuntu but it comes configured not to do anything I think
<maris> kannst du mir vielleicht mal bei nem problem mit meinem kubuntu helfen?
<Rudd-O> and I dun recall the options for ntp time drift autocorrection
<Rudd-O> maris, Ich kann versuchen
<eagles0513875> !ge
<ubotu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<dfaure> that's not german :)
<eagles0513875> what is that
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: transkode in hardy
<gundam_rx78nt1> can it be set up as a cron job?
 * Jucato though jpatrick was eating...
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: You're not good with languages are you? :P
<jpatrick> Jucato: I'm back now
<Rudd-O> ntp runs as a daemon and corrects drift automatically when told to in /etc/ntp*conf
<maris> ich habe feisty fawn und will updaten
<eagles0513875> lol i am but not with the abbreviations
<Jucato> nah, not everyone knows de = deutshce (german) :D
<Rudd-O> its a non-listening daemon so it's safe
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: ty
<jpatrick> Jucato: Deutsch
<ardchoille> !de | maris
<ubotu> maris: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> is there one for maltese lol
<Jucato> jpatrick: extra e *shrug*
<Rudd-O> poor maris
<Rudd-O> I want another meat lovrs' pizza
<Jucato> !de | maris
<Rudd-O> i hear it's 340 calories a slice
<maris> thanks ubotu
<Rudd-O> do you think it wil make me fat?
<ardchoille> !thanks | maris
<ubotu> maris: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rudd-O> ubotu sounds even more african than ubuntu
<eagles0513875> Rudd-O: u do know its a bot
<eagles0513875> lol
<Rudd-O> of course
<Rudd-O> u-bot-u
<poison--> lol
<maris> umpf :-/
<Rudd-O> I'd have to be rather daft not to notice it
<Rudd-O> maris: deutschsprachige Leute kannst du mehr in #kubuntu-de finden
<Rudd-O> type: /join #kubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> ok cuz its funny cuz im in here and i get ubotu to do somethign and they actually thank him  thinking hes real lol
<maris> jeah ive just joint de now
<Rudd-O> that's why ubotu jumps in and says (privately) that it's only a bot
<Riddell> dfaure: you've caused the distro team here to collectively say "doh"
<Rudd-O> who here watches House M.D. ?
<dfaure> Riddell: about?
<Riddell> dfaure: about you two updatedb scripts issue
<Riddell> your
<Rudd-O> Riddell: care to elaborate a bit?  I want to know as well :-)
<dfaure> Riddell: hmm I think it was my own bug due to moving an old updatedb script from daily to weekly....
<maris> rudd-o why cant i update my feisty fawn via the autoamic update?
<Rudd-O> maris: it's borken I think
<dfaure> but I'm still confused about why it's called find.notslocate :)
<Rudd-O> kaputt
<Rudd-O> es funktionierte für mich nicht
<Riddell> dfaure: we all seem to have it too
<Rudd-O> endlich habe ich das am Konsole gemacht
<maris> so i must download the iso?
<dfaure> Riddell: ah (in daily, I assume, not in weekly, then)
<Rudd-O> sudo sed 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update ; sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rudd-O> in eine Zeile
<Rudd-O> you don't need to download the iso.  Do this: sudo sed 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update ; sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<ardchoille> Rudd-O please take the German to #kubuntu-de
<Rudd-O> sorry
<Rudd-O> wrong line
<Riddell> dfaure: yes
<Rudd-O> to upgrade from feisty to gutsy do this: sudo sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rudd-O> that's the correct line
<maris> or can i update
<maris> Es wurden 1201B in 1s geholt (702B/s)
<maris> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht geprüft werden weil der zugehörige öffentliche Schlüssel nicht zur Verfügung steht: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<maris> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<maris> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<maris> bash: sudp: command not found
<dfaure> maris: please don't paste stuff here!
<Rudd-O> you need to run it with sudo
<jpatrick> !paste | maris
<ubotu> maris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Rudd-O> not sudp (that was my mistake
<maris> jeah ok ^^ have seen it =)
<Rudd-O> http://rudd-o.com/archives/2007/11/02/upgrade-from-ubuntu-feisty-to-gutsy-the-one-liner-version/
<Rudd-O> for the paste
<Rudd-O> and sorry guys for the german
<Riddell> dfaure: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slocate/+bug/159516 we'll get it fixed for hardy, for now you can safely delete the excess scripts
<dfaure> Riddell: thanks, that's good support :)  (are .dpkg-new scripts evaluated by cron too?)
<Rudd-O> which scripts should be erased?
<Rudd-O> dfaure: as far as i know, they will get evaled as well, run-parts runs them
<dfaure> that's kind of... broken. on rpm-based distros the .rpmnew files are skipped by such tools iirc.
<dfaure> Rudd-O: /etc/cron.daily/slocate and /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate.dpkg-new should be erased
<Rudd-O> oh crap
<Rudd-O> I just did the opposite
<Rudd-O> crap
<dfaure> hihi
<dfaure> well it will still work, but without the ionice I think
<Rudd-O> my machine is such a screamer that I never noticed the triple slocate run
<Rudd-O> I kept the ioniced script
<Rudd-O> I thought it was nicer
<Rudd-O> pun intended
<dfaure> err but that's what I did too
<dfaure> ionice was in find.notslocate
<Riddell> dfaure: yes they will be
<Rudd-O> mine was in the dpkg new
<Rudd-O> or maybe I'm confused
<Rudd-O> I should drink less
<Rudd-O> nono it was on my dpkg-new
<Rudd-O> I just confirmed it
<Riddell> dfaure: the broken bit is having two scripts which do the same thing at all, the package maintainer much not have thought very hard about it
<dfaure> Riddell: yes. I'm just pointing out that evaluating .dpkg-new files is also broken imho (unrelated to this actual bug), because you get things done twice in those .d kind of dirs
<Rudd-O> dfaure: that's right
<Rudd-O> just as evaluating .rpm* files is broken as well
<dfaure> yes (which is why mandriva didn't do it iirc :)
<|neon|> i am using a 8800 gts running kubuntu 7.10 compiz is running ok i guess never used it before so i do not know anyway my questions is XGL is not installed should i install the xserver-xgl and did the bug that made kde act slow wehn using it is resolved thx
<Quel> hi there... i installed kubuntu a few seconds ago. Now i wanted to get my graphic driver again but i need a root password (sudo doesn't work any more)..
<Daisuke_Laptop> is this not a bug for everyone?
<dfaure> Quel: sudo doesn't work? even after restarting the machine?
<Rudd-O> |neon|: you should not install Xgl
<ardchoille> Quel: Your first priority should be to fix the sudo problem
<Rudd-O> you should just install the nvidia drivers, AIGLX should be enabled by default and working with compiz
<Quel> i just installed and boot without cD
<Quel> now sudo apt-get update wants a password
<Rudd-O> guise I don't know if you noticed, but when the computer logs in safe mode, it asks for a root password.  ubuntu doens't have one by default, how to fix a system that asks for the rootpw if you can't log in as root?
<ardchoille> Quel: That's your user password it wants
<|neon|> Rudd-O: i did enabled the restricted driver and everything seems to work great i was just wondering about xgl thx
<Rudd-O> xgl is dead
<Quel> ahh
<Rudd-O> it was a stopgap measure
<Rudd-O> until AIGLX worked alright
<Quel> so my account is root account?
<Rudd-O> and now it does
<Daisuke_Laptop> Quel: no
<Daisuke_Laptop> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Rudd-O> Quel: no, your account is your account
<Quel> but why is root password my accountpassword?
<Rudd-O> sudo only lets you run commands temporarily as root
<Rudd-O> sudo asks you for *your* psasword
<ardchoille> Quel: No, your account is a user account, but your user is an admin too.. you need to use sudo for admin tasks
<Quel> i know, but why is it my account password?
<Rudd-O> because sudo wants it to verify that a malignant hacker is not at the keyboard
<ardchoille> Quel: There is no root password. read the sudo page
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Quel> Rudd-O ah that could it be. :) Thanks
<Rudd-O> haha guys I win :-p
<Quel> i wondered so much, because login in as root is not secure
<Daisuke_Laptop> well yeah
<Rudd-O> do I get karma in launchpad for helping here?
<Rudd-O> :-)
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's why sudo exists to begin with
<maris> bye gays =) thanks for help
<ardchoille> Quel: Right, logging in as root is not necessary and should never be done
<Daisuke_Laptop> erm...
<Rudd-O> think of sudo as microsoft user account control, done right and by smart people, instead of wrong and by a committee of drooling retards
<ardchoille> hahaha
<rjune_> Rudd-O: more like an exact copy of how Apple does it
<Daisuke_Laptop> rjune_: that's what he said
<ardchoille> iirc, apple uses sudo too
<Rudd-O> apple uses sudo as well, exactly
<Rudd-O> but I'm still waiting for the magical "sudo make me a sandwich"
<ardchoille> lol
<rjune_> meh, I want it to fetch me a beer
<Rudd-O> you know what would be neat?
<Rudd-O> sudo sex
<Rudd-O> that would be REALLY neat
<Jucato> !language
<rjune_> Rudd-O: that's a bad word in here.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rudd-O> ohhhhh, are food and sleep also bad words?
<rjune_> beer and whiskey seem ok though. dunno why
<Rudd-O> (I disagree with the policy as a matter of principle, but will comply in the future)
<Daisuke_Laptop> we tend to have food, sleep, beer, and whiskey.  therefore they aren't bad.
<rjune_> I have that other non discussable thing too.
<Daisuke_Laptop> </joke>
<Jucato> Rudd-O: that's good
<rjune_> as evidenced by the fact that I have fathered two children
<darkanimel> we
<Daisuke_Laptop> i could refute that, but i have no proof
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh, and
<Daisuke_Laptop> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rjune_> LOL
<rjune_> way to put me in my place. :-)
<Daisuke_Laptop> that wasn't necessarily for you, but the whole conversation, myself included
<Rudd-O> rofl
<C> ciao
<C> qualcuno mi da' 1 mano?
<Jucato> !it | C
<ubotu> C: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daisuke_Laptop> !it | C
<sercik> Hi!!
<Rudd-O> I would give him a hand if it was a her :-)
<Rudd-O> italian women are gorgeous
<Rudd-O> and, of course, if it was a her and she spoke a bit of english, since I'm zero to the izquierda in italian
<sercik> Rudd-O fon't tell stupid thing
<Rudd-O> sercik: care to explain?
<sercik> hi to all people that remember me
<sercik> it was long time ago the last time i have wrote here
<ardchoille> hi sercik
<sercik> i have a stupid problem with my monitor
<Dresken> I wonder why I even bothered using Windows all this time.. o_o;
<ardchoille> Dresken: lol, you sound like me in 2001
<sercik> 	
<sercik> Brightness
<Jucato> or me in 2006
<Rudd-O> sercik too dark?
<Rudd-O> you need to change the gamma settings
<sercik> someone cam explain me how to high 	
<sercik> Brightness
<ardchoille> sercik: Sorry, you can't turn up the "intelligence" level for the internet
<Dresken> So maybe I'll get to say that to someone in 2008-2009? =P
<sercik> Rudd-O
<Rudd-O> first you need to use your monitor's controls
<sercik> no don't worry oi was joking
<Rudd-O> then you need to resort to Gamma
<sercik> i'm italian
<sercik> so i don't like that you touch my girl :)
<sercik> i have added brightness control to panel in gnome
<Rudd-O> I promise not to touch your girl, but the rest of italian girls are fair game :-).
<sercik> and then i have used it with the result that doesn't work and now i have brightness very low
<Rudd-O> you hve a laptop?
<sercik> yes
<sercik> i have an acer 5920
<sercik> is there a commandline to raise brightness?
<Rudd-O> I'm not sure
<Rudd-O> what happened when you added the backlight control in your laptop?
<sercik> please someone help me... i don't like to reinstall
<sercik> when i have adde nothing
<Rudd-O> have you tried using the mouse wheel on top of the backlight control?
<sercik> but when i have moved slide
<Rudd-O> when you moved the slide it becamse dark?
<sercik> it doesn't work
<sercik> is strange it works onli on down
<sercik> now i have at minimum and i can' raise
<Rudd-O> have you tried rebooting?
<sercik> i can move slide but doesn't work
<Rudd-O> first remove the backlight applet, then reboot
<sercik> yes i have tried
<sercik> wait i'll try
<Quel> how can i search for iceweasle with apt-get?
<Rudd-O> unless the brightness data is saved to the bios, this should take care of his problem
<Rudd-O> apt-cache search iceweasel
<Rudd-O> probably not gonna find int unless you have the debian repos listed in sources.list
<|neon|> sercik: have u try smart dimmer
<Quel> thanks
<sercik> no
<|neon|> $ sudo apt-get install smartdimmer
<|neon|> $ smartdimmer -g
<|neon|> SmartDimmer level: 21
<|neon|> $ smartdimmer -s 10
<|neon|> $ smartdimmer -i
<|neon|> $ smartdimmer -d
<sercik> what is smartdimmer?
<Rudd-O> it's a dimmer that is smart
<Rudd-O> :-)
<Rudd-O> gg:smart dimmer
<|neon|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451781
<Quel> huh there is no iceweasle
<llutz> Quel: firefox
<|neon|> thats it what i have to use on my everex when i use only the battery toget the backscreen light to work ok
<Quel> and what is iceweasle?
<Quel> an addin?
<Rudd-O> iceweasel is firefox with another name
<sercik> please explain me how to use smartdimmer..
<Rudd-O> trademark issues
<|neon|> sercik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451781
<Rudd-O> $ sudo apt-get install smartdimmer$ smartdimmer -gSmartDimmer level: 21$ smartdimmer -s 10$ smartdimmer -i$ smartdimmer -d
<Rudd-O> oh and very important
<Rudd-O> man smartdimmer
<llutz> Quel: iceweasel is debians firefox
<Quel> can i use it? :(
<Quel> i love iceweasel... is there a way to get it for kubuntu?
<ardchoille> Quel: download the source and compile it
<Quel> i never did it. i am a newcommer.. can you help me?
<dfaure> Quel: what difference with using firefox directly???
<ole> there is a .deb for switweasel somewhere
<ole> swiftweasel*
<Quel> dfaure iceweasele looks cooler *g*
<dfaure> temperature wise, I suppose :)
<ardchoille> haha
<Rudd-O> you could download iceweasel .deb and attempt to install it
<Quel> is .deb easy to install?
<ardchoille> Rudd-O: If the .deb is made for ubuntu, then ok.. otherwise it's dangerous
<Quel> not good
<Rudd-O> well, why would it be dangerous?  if tehre are dep problems, it simply wont install
<Quel> how may i find out if it's for kubuntu
<ole> Quel, you can also install many themes for default firefox to make it look cooler :-)
<ardchoille> Rudd-O: Mixing distro packages? That's dangerous.
<Quel> i love the symbol and the skin... thats important to me
<Rudd-O> ardchoille: you've never lived until you've mixed distro packages
<Rudd-O> on my old fedora I had suse, mandrake and rhel packages
<Quel> Rudd-O you're cool - hehe :)
<Rudd-O> turns out Smart package manager was actually quite smart
<ardchoille> Rudd-O: Well, you can mess up your system, but please don't recommend it to others. If they mess something up, they come back in here and we have to help them fix it.
<Rudd-O> :-)
<Rudd-O> aaight
<Quel> hehe
<webvictim> ardchoille: but surely that's what keeps you going :P
<Rudd-O> rofl
<Quel> can i switch the firefox symbol to iceweasel symbol after instaslling firefox?
<Quel> love the weasel
<ardchoille> webvictim: lol!
<Rudd-O> Quel sure
<Quel> cool
<Rudd-O> you can look for it in /usr/share/pixmaps I think
<Quel> how to install firefox?
<ardchoille> Quel: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Rudd-O> awesome smartpm syncs up with apt sources.list in ubuntu!
<ardchoille> SmartPM is quite nice
<Quel> okay and what do i need for using open office? apt-get install openoffice
<Rudd-O> it's not only nice but SMART
<LjL> Quel, are you using some non-standard version of Kubuntu?
<|neon|> has ne1 tried crossover with gutsy yet
<Quel> Kubuntu 7.04
<LjL> Quel: then OpenOffice is already installed.
<Quel> form a CD of an university-event (i took a look there)
 * lander brb
<gary> Hi everyone
<kaod> since I upgraded to gutsy I can't mount my ntfs partitions with ntfs-3g, I get a ''resource in use" error... is this my fault ? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling ntfs-3g but nothing changes
<Quel> LjL you're right ^^
<lander> glob2 cheats ?
<kaod> any ideas on what's wrong ?
<MasterShrek> kaod, is it already mounted?
<gary> I have a question and I'd be very happy if someone could help me out with this
<MasterShrek> ask away gary
<gary> I just installed Slackware 12 on dvd
<kaod> nope MasterShrek, I don't think so
<MasterShrek> gary, this is an ubuntu channel, but slackware ftw :)
<kaod> it's auto mounted to /media/, isn't it ?
<MasterShrek> kaod, yes i believe so
<gary> I know, but i'm kinda in a hurry :-(
<kaod> then it's not mounted... /etc/fstab only points to my mount points, but it's not mounted
<ole> so ask, what's the problem?
<MasterShrek> kaod, is that the only thing it says? "resource in use" ?
<gary> I want to know how I can start up the system in the KDE mode
<gary> It boots up in text mode
<gary> Anyone??
<kaod> yes, that's the only error messageç
<MasterShrek> gary, put kdm in /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<kaod> (well, "Mount failed." too, but there's not much info there :D)
<MasterShrek> gary, you may need the absolute path to it, like /usr/bin/kdm  or something, i cant exactly remember where its located in slack 12
<MasterShrek> kaod, try umount -f /dev/....
<lander> globulation 2 hjase cheats ?
<gary> Thanks a million, Master shrek!!!!
<MasterShrek> np gary
<gary> I just typed in "kdm" and I have it running now
<MasterShrek> gary, btw there is a slackware channel: #slackware :)
<gary> Thanks man
<kaod> umount2: Non valid argument ; umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<MasterShrek> gary, yes, but put it in /etc/rc.d/rc.local so it starts every time
<gary> Ok( I'm kinda new in this linux stuff)
<MasterShrek> gary, well you will learn fast using slackware :) its a wonderful distro
<gary> And I really like it
<gary> Thanks again, and have a nice day you all
<gary> I'm out
<gary> Peace...
<MasterShrek> kaod, not really sure then, is there an entry for it in /etc/fstab?
<kaod> yes, but it fails mounting too, I tried commenting it and mounting it by myself and I get the same error
<kaod> so I think that the resource is in use even before the system is really booted-up
<MasterShrek> kaod, and you are sure that is the ntfs partition not something like your swap partition or soemthing?
<kaod> yeah, I'm sure
<MasterShrek> hmm, then i dunno for sure
<kaod> where can I see the boot log ? maybe there's more info there about the mount fail
<Rudd-O> /var/log
<Rudd-O> or ksystemlog
<kaod> I know it should be at /var/log, but what's the file name ?
<sercik> oh my god
<sercik> i need help
<sercik> the brightness is low not only in linux but always
<sercik> it seems that brightness applet have changed brightness in bios
<Rudd-O> can you go into bios?
<sercik> yes also if i see very few
<ooFeMoe9re> how to start compiz automaticaly with kde?
<sercik> but i don't remember that tjere is an option for brightness
<TRSSpy> hi, can someone please check MD5Sum for kubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64.iso I've calculated 0bc8915140a787eccd1fc5029ac0533b with http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/ but I've found in MD5SUMS.txt that correct should be - 8703b7773f717e171e48742c374b322a
<jessy_james> hi,exist applet for monitor battery mouse usb ?
<Riddell> TRSSpy: MD5SUMS.txt is unlikely to be wrong
 * lander bbi15m
<Quel> is there a command to get to know which kind of soundcard i got?
<MasterShrek> lspci | grep Audio
<TRSSpy> Riddell: but I really don't want to download 4.4 GB again it takes 6 hours :/
<MasterShrek> jessy_james, probably not
<michael__> sweet
<MasterShrek> TRSSpy, where did u get MD5SUMS.txt ? from the download directory?
<Quel> thank you, MasterShrek
<TRSSpy> MasterShrek: yeah, from - http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/kubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<jasonago> how will I open rar files in ark? is there anything that I need to install first just like when opening 7z?
<jasonago> I can't open rar files....
<Riddell> TRSSpy: use bittorrent, it'll fill in the gaps
<MasterShrek> TRSSpy, i doubt it would be wrong then, your image is probabyl corrupt, i would try using bittorrent if i were you, probably faster...btw do you need the dvd? or can u just use the cd and install software from the net afterwards?
<MasterShrek> jasonago, unrar-nonfree iirc
<dfaure> jasonago: we don't have RAR code in kde svn; AFAIK.
<Quel> ATI Technologies INC SBx00 Azalia... where can ic get a driver?
<MasterShrek> jasonago, its just unrar: sudo apt-get install unrar
<TRSSpy> MasterShrek: I can install from the net but in CD version I don't see 'Install as server option' and I'd like to install apache with phpmyadmin
<MasterShrek> TRSSpy, just download the server edition of ubuntu
<MasterShrek> TRSSpy, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download                  on the right choose server
<jasonago> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jasonago> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jasonago> is only available from another source
<jasonago> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<jasonago> ============That was the output, what will I do?============
<MasterShrek> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Vermux> how do I c the priority of precesses?
<MasterShrek> jasonago, did you enable multiverse?
<jasonago> Ok now I know....multiverse....
<jasonago> I'll get it individually...
<MasterShrek> jasonago, why not just enable the repository? its much easier and gives you access to more software
<jasonago> I can't download big files coz I'm using winmodem at 14kbps only....linuxant's greediness...
<jasonago> and i cant enable all the repositories because when I download the list, synaptics get hanged coz of slow internet connection...
<jasonago> how will I be able to change the appearance of the kmenu icon?
<Jucato> jasonago: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552433
<andriucha> galbut kas nors zinote kaip susikonfiguruoti bevieli interneta ant kubuntu os?
<Vermux> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !info alias
<ubotu> Package alias does not exist in gutsy
<MasterShrek> Vermux, what do u need to know about alias?
 * lander is back
<Vermux> the first time I see this word
<Vermux> what is it
<MasterShrek> aliases allow a string to be substituted for a word when it is used as the first word of a simple command
<Jucato> The  alias utility shall create or redefine alias definitions or write the values of existing alias definitions to standard output. An alias definition provides a string value that shall replace a command name when it is encountered; see Alias Substitution .
<Vermux> MasterShrek: Im reading man top.
<Jucato> man alias
 * lg188 is back
<Jucato> !away > lg188
<Vermux> Jucato: no manual entry to alias
<Jucato> weird..
<MasterShrek> Jucato, i cant man alias either
<Jucato> Vermux: to put it simply, an alias is an alias (duh!) to any (usually longer) command
<Jucato> hm..  might have an extra package installed. like man-pages...
<estoesderisa> Hello, I click on Knetworkmanager but doesnt start
<lg188> Jucato me sorry its my name and i like anonymus-ety of my name
<llutz> alias is a shell builtin
<Jucato> Vermux: you can make shortcuts to longer commands or a group of commands.
<jpatrick> lg188: we don't want away messages flooding up the channel tho ;)
<Vermux> Jucato: what will be example for the use of alias with top?
<Jucato> dunno
<lg188> jpatrick wtf im sorry you dont have to be angry at me of being a beginer nobody telled me befor of that nick change thing
<Jucato> lg188: that's why I did the !away thing
<jpatrick> lg188: I wasn't angry, I was just saying
<Vermux> Jucato: "Summary_Area: The program name is shown, perhaps a symlink or alias."
<lg188> Jucato/jpatrick kk i wil stay cool now ...
<Jucato> Vermux: still don't know :)
<Jucato> alias = "another name"
<Vermux> Jucato: so alias can be shortcut for a name
<Vermux> ?
<Vermux> Jucato: ok, thanks
<Jucato> the "program name"
<Philip5-aWay> !Guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MasterShrek> Vermux, example: alias rabbit="ssh 192.168.1.102"
<Jucato> for example, I can alias apt-get to "superpowers"... so that when I call "superpowers", I'm actually calling apt-get
<Jucato> probably that will show in top as well
<MasterShrek> Vermux, now when i type rabbit on the command line it will ssh 192.168.1.102
<lg188> Philip5-aWay ty =.=
<llutz> MasterShrek: you're not allowed to ssh my PC :)
<MasterShrek> =P
<Vermux> MasterShrek: ok
<Vermux> a task is a process?
<Exploit_> do i have feist?
<Exploit_> Kubuntu 7.04
<MasterShrek> Exploit_, yes
<MasterShrek> feisty*
<Exploit_> ok
<Exploit_> thank you
<Exploit_> does this command work on feisty: pgrade gutsy ubuntu: run this command: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)?
<MasterShrek> Exploit_, i dunno, try it and find out
<W8TAH|class> i have a strange situation - -i just tried to login to my kubuntu gusty laptop and the keyboard works fine in grub and on the dual boot windows, but as soon as kdm comes up, it stops workin
<W8TAH|class> any suggestions whats up or where to look?
<poison--> xorg.conf
<poison--> i think
<MasterShrek> yes probably xorg.conf
<poison--> tried safe mode
<W8TAH|class> ive not edited xorg.conf -- im logging in in safe mode now
<MasterShrek> if you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you should be able to reconfigure it
<W8TAH|class> cool
<W8TAH|class> very excellent
<jkimilu> hi
<andris> welcome
<MasterShrek> w31c0m3
<jkimilu> thanks now i have a slight issue with my distro mind if i ask??
<MasterShrek> ask away
<W8TAH|class> wow that reconfigure thingy is cool - much easier than gentoo
<jkimilu> i have tried updatin using apt-get and this is the error i get
<jkimilu>  (14 Viewing)
<jkimilu> This forum is for the discussion of all Linux Software used in a desktop context.
<MasterShrek> W8TAH|class, anything is easier than gentoo
<MasterShrek> lol
<MasterShrek> jkimilu, that hardly looks like an error
<W8TAH|class> MasterShrek: LOL -- i liked it just got tired of the dev fight and it didnt scale well to 7 or 8 machines
<X314Z159> hm, is there an easy way to convert an .avi to dvd5?
<W8TAH|class> MasterShrek: i ran through the script and it didnt help
<MasterShrek> W8TAH|class, i find gentoo quite useless, it takes way too much time to set up when u can do about the same thing with any other distro
<jkimilu> i get this Cannot initiate the connection to 3128:80 (0.0.12.56). - connect (22 Invalid argument)
<jkimilu> am on ubuntu
<W8TAH|class> MasterShrek: ya -- im converting all my servers to ubuntu LTS now
<MasterShrek> W8TAH|class, i use slackware on my servers, ubuntu on my desktops usually
<MasterShrek> jkimilu, whats the command you are entering?
<jkimilu> so any id3as of the cause or b3tt3r y3t a solution???
<W8TAH|class> MasterShrek: i'll be back in a few - i gotta switch classrooms
<jkimilu> sudo apt-get update
<MasterShrek> jkimilu, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MasterShrek> jkimilu, while you are doing that, ill brb, giong to reboot and try my newly compiled kernel :)  back in a flash....
<jkimilu> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<jkimilu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<jkimilu> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<jkimilu> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<jkimilu> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<jkimilu> ## distribution.
<jkimilu> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<jkimilu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<jkimilu> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<jkimilu> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<jkimilu> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Jucato> well at least Freenode did it for me :)
<jpatrick> !paste | jkimilu
<ubotu> jkimilu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jkimilu> so sorrry
<jkimilu> lol
<jkimilu> so any ideas what the issue might be??
<jkimilu> there pasted it on pastebin
<llutz> jkimilu: you#re using a proxy?
<Exploit_> can i use beryl with kubuntu?
<jkimilu> no am directly connected
<Jucato> Exploit_: beryl is defunct... compiz-fusion is compiz+beryl. and yes
<Jucato> !compiz | Exploit_
<ubotu> Exploit_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jkimilu> llutz have you seen the file???
<Exploit_> thank you
<LjL> can anyone confirm that, in Dolphin, the status bar is misrendered when a long filename is hovered on, as i reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/159544 ?
<jkimilu> i have really tried updating this distro and its really frustating
<MasterShrek> ok back :)
<jkimilu> Mastershrek so any progress
<Jucato> LjL: you don't even need to have a long filename... just resize d3lphin to have a very narrow width, and the status bar increases its height to accommodate the contents
<MasterShrek> jkimilu, did u pastebin your sources?
<jkimilu> yes i did
<MasterShrek> can you give me the link?
<Jucato> LjL: so it might actually be a "feature" of D3lphin... resizing statusbart
<jkimilu> ihttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43021/
<jim88> hi all ... is there a fix for kdesudo in 7.10 yet?  if not, how can I work around it denying some programs to run
<MasterShrek> jim88, there was just an update for kdesudo, i just installed it today
<jkimilu> got it??
<MasterShrek> jkimilu, well your sources.list looks fine
<draik> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jim88> ok, thanks master shrek ... i tried last night and there was nothing
<draik> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jkimilu> Mastershrek yeah am wondering where the proxy is coming in??
<LjL> Jucato, i mentioned that in the report. however i find it hard to consider it a "feature", given that 1) it makes selecting certain files hard or impossible 2) moving the mouse over such files results in the statusbar refreshing like mad
<MasterShrek> i got no idea jkimilu
<jkimilu> yet even in the synaptic pkgm there are no proxies specified
<jkimilu> wow seems am in real trouble here
<llutz> jkimilu: try "unset http_proxy sudo apt-get update"
<Jucato> LjL: hence "feature"... it might have been a KDE 3 Dolphin bug that has been fixed in KDE 4...
<Jucato> anyway have to brb
<jkimilu> unset----command not found
<draik> Not many repos in Gutsy. Are they in the process of being added?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<jkimilu> llutz command failed miserably
<draik> Hello BluesKaj
<ardchoille> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi draik
<BluesKaj> ardchoille,
<llutz> jkimilu: sry "unset http_proxy ; sudo apt-get update"
<BluesKaj> hmm, i haven't checked source-o-matic lately ...wonder if any gutsy repos have been added
<jkimilu> llutz:same ol' 3rror
<jim88> I'm not sure how anyone else feels but I think that kubuntu 7.10 was the best install and upgrade to date that I have done
<slow-motion> hallo
<jkimilu> am really wondering where the proxy issue is coming from
<X314Z159> okay. how do I find programs that are not listed in adept.. and how do I install them?
<BluesKaj> source-o-matic looks the same as it was 2 weeks ago
<ardchoille> X314Z159: The programs listed in adept are the apps in the repos, you can enable more repos to see more apps.. but that's about it. Otherwise, you can compile almost anything.
<BluesKaj> X314Z159, you just have to search for the the apps you want on google or other search engines , then DL and compile
<X314Z159> how do I compile?
<BluesKaj> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ardchoille> !compile | X314Z159
<ubotu> X314Z159: please see above
<draik> BluesKaj: Yeah. I just updated my laptop to Gutsy. My desktop is still Feisty. Testing the waters and all.
<X314Z159> okay. thanks guys :D
<draik> What would happen if I enabled the Feisty repos with Gutsy?
<ardchoille> draik: That might break a lot of things
<draik> ardchoille: Thanks. I figured as much but thought I'd ask.
<jkimilu> anyone who has had an issue with apt-g3t?????? saying there's a proxy error??
<jkimilu> see my pastebin on sources.list:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43021/
<llutz> jkimilu: it's spelled "apt-get" and you should it use this way to be taken serious
<BluesKaj> draik, I'm not "real impressed" with gutsy , but it will do for now ... at least there is an attempt to help us poor ATI owners with 3D and DRI using the restricted fglrx driver ...altho in my case google earth is slow and clunky , but it does work if you have patience
<draik> Someone was telling me (at work) that they modified their system so that they can be in Kubuntu (example) and back out to GRUB instantly and choose another OS to load. Is this possible?
<Sioux> did they tell u how?
<draik> BluesKaj: I'm happy with the simplest of things.
<BluesKaj> news to me draik
<e-m00> anyone got a few minutes to lend a hand? (wifi issues)
<draik> Sioux: No. It was a dang-it-my-break-is-over conversation.
<BluesKaj> !wireless | e-m00
<ubotu> e-m00: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<e-m00> thx
<draik> Should I consider it as bogus as m$ security?
<e-m00> okay, so i still have a question
<jkimilu> ok i get it llutz
<jkimilu> so any one has an idea? i read somewhere it had a bug s
<jkimilu> am using dapper-back-ports
<BluesKaj> !ask e-m00
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask e-m00 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ask | e-m00
<ubotu> e-m00: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<e-m00> okay, so i have to install the bcm43xx-fwcutter package (i assume from apt) in order to get my wireless working, but i conveniently also seem to be having issues with my ethernet not working as well
<e-m00> wait...nvm i just got ethernet working...hold on
<jasonago> why does the avatars of my friends doesnt appear in kopete?
<jasonago> I think that should be automatic...
<BluesKaj> !bcm43
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> heh
<e-m00> yeah BluesKaj, im at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessFirmware
<BluesKaj> no wonder i haven't setup wireless in my house ...usually wires work the first time
<e-m00> right now im in restricted-manager-kde
<MasterShrek> BluesKaj, what broadcom card is it?
<MasterShrek> or e-m00
<e-m00> trying to enable the firmware for my wireless card, and it's saying the software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled
<MasterShrek> e-m00, try sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter, ive heard it installs the firmware, but i didnt do it that way
<e-m00> its a broadcom 4318
<e-m00> yeah i tried that
<e-m00> and it says (i think) package not found
<MasterShrek> e-m00, all you really have to do is put the firmware in /lib/firmware
<e-m00> lemme try again
<MasterShrek> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<MasterShrek> e-m00, enable universe?
<e-m00> mmm yeah i might have some sources commented out
<e-m00> lemme check
<e-m00> blaaah whats the gedit equivalent in kde
<e-m00> i'm so used to gnome
<llutz> e-m00: kate
<e-m00> thanks
<BluesKaj> alt+F2 , kdesu kate /etcapt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> oops etc/apt/sources.list
<e-m00> yeah i know
<e-m00> the problem was
<e-m00> that i wasnt connected to the internet during install
<e-m00> so the universe sources didnt verify and they were commented out
<BluesKaj> opk good
<BluesKaj> e-m00, try source-o-matic for a new list
<BluesKaj> err updated list
<BluesKaj> BBL , chores to do
<abcd> Hello, can i make an .iso image of cd-rom with k3b?
<MasterShrek> abcd, yes, but its easier to do it from command line
<MasterShrek> dd if=/dev/hdc of=/path/to/file.iso
<e-m00> blaaaah
<e-m00> i really need to get a new router
<llutz> abcd: or with data-cd "cat /dev/cdrom >image.iso"
<abcd> MasterShrek: thanks, I'll try this
<BluesKaj> MasterShrek, what's easy about that ?
<e-m00> this thing's dhcp server is HORRIBLE
<MasterShrek> BluesKaj, whats hard about that?
<BluesKaj> I like llutz's better :)
<MasterShrek> e-m00, what kinda router is it?
<BluesKaj> K9copy works , as does kiso
<e-m00> its a netgear
<e-m00> i hate it
<MasterShrek> e-m00, did u get connected to it or not?
<e-m00> kinda
<MasterShrek> lol, kinda doesnt count
<e-m00> wireless is working now, just not getting an ip
<MasterShrek> hmm
<MasterShrek> is it encrypted?
<e-m00> my network? yeah wpa
<MasterShrek> using network manager i assume
<e-m00> i would be stupid not to secure it
<MasterShrek> tru.dat
<W8TAH|Class> MasterShrek: i have no critical data on this kubuntu partition - -im just gonna blow it away and re-install -- ive also got windows on a separate partion
<W8TAH|Class> that shouldnt cause any problems, right?
<MasterShrek> W8TAH|Class, it shouldnt
<jim88> e-m00 I had to do a hard boot to get my ip after changing
<W8TAH|Class> MasterShrek: cool -- thanks
<e-m00> yeah i might just have to restart the router
<e-m00> that usually does it
<e-m00> but then of course my server loses connection
<e-m00> and people get mad at me
<e-m00> and the calls start coming in WHATS GOING ON OMG
<DaSkreech> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jim88> e-m00 tell them you need more money
<e-m00> yeah if only :P
<e-m00> hmm
<e-m00> it seems to have jumped into manual configuration
<e-m00> and won't go back to automatic
<gukk_devel> is there a german channel for Kubuntu?
<llutz> !de | gukk_devel
<ubotu> gukk_devel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<OceanRain> hi, have a question about Kubuntu booting
<Gulars> anyone know how to get the alt-tab window thingie running? when I alt-tab now, kde just swaps between the different programs, instead of showing the icon-selector thingie
<gukk_devel> merci
<OceanRain> is there a way not to see the blue Kubuntu logo with the progress bar
<Gulars> happened after trying out compiz, and then disabeling it
<OceanRain> when the system boots
<OceanRain> but to see what's going? I mean the console
<W8TAH|Class> im have several kubuntu machines -- one of which is reformatting itself right now - - on one of my others ( a brand new gusty install) i noticed that with my wireless wheel mouse, when i scroll upwards, it perceives that as a right click as well as a scroll, so it highlights, brings up the right click menu etc -- how to change this?
<llutz> OceanRain: change boot-options to "nosplash"
<OceanRain> ok, I'll try it, thanks!
<llutz> OceanRain: its "quiet splash" by default
<OceanRain> that's in the grub file?
<OceanRain> or other file? sorry I'm somewhat new in linux
<llutz> OceanRain: in menu.list, yes
<OceanRain> ok thanks again
<X314Z159> okay.. i cant install a package because it says i have a newer version of it. but when i try to install a package dependent on that package it says that i need the old version of that package. so i cant install it. what do i do now?
<BluesKaj> uninstall the new pkg and try to install the old one
<DaSkreech> OceanRain: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: What package?
<OceanRain> ok
<X314Z159> DaSkreech: libgtk2.0-0
<X314Z159> BluesKaj: I dont know where the old one is
<e-m00> ok, im just gonna reboot this #$%$%&%&*$^ router
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: You are trying to install libgtk ?
<X314Z159> DaSkreech: precisely
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: and that relies on something?
<DaSkreech> What?
<X314Z159> DaSkreech: well. no, I have installed all the stuff it relies on
<DaSkreech> So what's the issue?
<X314Z159> dpkg: regarding .../libgtk2.0-0_2.12.0-1ubuntu3_i386.deb containing libgtk2.0-0:
<X314Z159>  libgtk2.0-0 conflicts with gtk-qt-engine (<< 1:0.8~svn-rev36-1)
<X314Z159>   gtk-qt-engine (version 0.71~svn20070224-0ubuntu3) is installed.
<X314Z159> dpkg: error processing /home/matt/libgtk2.0-0_2.12.0-1ubuntu3_i386.deb (--install):
<X314Z159>  conflicting packages - not installing libgtk2.0-0
<X314Z159> Errors were encountered while processing:
<X314Z159>  /home/matt/libgtk2.0-0_2.12.0-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<X314Z159> Press <enter> to exit...
<X314Z159> DaSkreech: thats the issue
<boerjesl> if 3d acceleration doesn't work in feisty should I be worried about updating to gutsy? isn't compiz automatically installed in gutsy?
<em00> ugh
<hydrogen> not for kubutno
<em00> whyyyyyyyyyy can i not get an ip!
<hydrogen> It would appear you have one..
<em00> on my laptop
<em00> not here
<boerjesl> i have an ati card so i'm a little bit worried about upgrading..
<venik> Am I the only one who finds 7.10 to run MUCH more slowly than 7.04?  I upgraded from 7.04 (did not do a clean install)
<spawn57> same as 7.04 here
<boerjesl> i wonder how new system venik and spawn are running?
<venik> I did not understand your question, Boerjest
<em00> does anyone know how to make knetworkmanager go back to automatic config?
<boerjesl> venik: i meant how new your pc is, how much memory etc
<rakan> where can i find the mysql data folder?
<frank_> hola
<venik> It is a Dell Dimension 4550, with 2.5 GHz processor and 1 gb RAM
<venik> same system on which I ran 7.04
<frank_> alguirn me ayuda
<frank_> como instalo firefox
<venik> fomr Add/Remove Programs
<frank_> ok
<carlo> why the "wall" utility is unuseable?
<frank_> como entro a un canal en español
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: woah. So you are manually installing a new libgtk ?
<DaSkreech> em00: YOur mac address is blacklisted?
<em00> hm?
<DaSkreech> <em00> whyyyyyyyyyy can i not get an ip!
<em00> eh
<venik> frank-- type /join #ChannelName
<DaSkreech> !es | frank_
<ubotu> frank_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<em00> im just gonna reinstall the whole thing
<em00> its a fresh install anyway
<em00> im not losing anything
<frank_> ok
<frank_> gracias
<venik> so I take it that ppl have not reported a significant slowing down from 7.04 to 7.10?
<hydrogen> no
<smorg> venik: I haven't noticed anything... why?
<X314Z159> DaSkreech: well. no I'm manually installing a old libgtk -.-
<venik> I have, so I was wondering why 7.10 is slower on my system
<venik> especially in browsers
<smorg> yes I have noticed that too, but only since installing compiz
<W8TAH|Class> venik: mine is faster if anything
<venik> I did not install any of those fancy things
<smorg> hm
<smorg> check out kde system guard?
<venik> W8TAH-- did you UPGRADE or installed fresh?
<smorg> see if anything is being a hog
<supert0nes> does anyone know why kaffeine brings up shadow windows in compiz that even after closing the program dont go away?
<X314Z159> DaSkreech: and the issue is that there is a newer version so it wont install the old one.
<venik> smorg-- How do I do that?
<smorg> k menu/system
<smorg> its a nice front end for ps basically
<hydrogen> ctrl-escape works as well
<smorg> ah thx for the tip hydrogen ^^
<venik> Thanks-- ctrl-escape seems a useful thing
<smorg> on that note... anyone happen to know why compiz makes firefox so godaweful slow for me?
<smorg> particularly just page scrolling
<smorg> I don't think it has anything to do with the slider widget since nothing else is as bad as firefox
<venik> what process is artsd?  That one seems busy
<smorg> its a daemon for sound hardware
<jpatrick> venik: artsd is the sound server
<smorg> I had some major issues with it for a long time after installing the opensound driver for my audio interface
<venik> what are the different colors in the System Load display (for physical memory)?
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: Why do you want an old one?
<supert0nes> so no one else gets shadow windows when openning kaffeine in compiz?
<venik> so-- running only Konversation and the System Guard, uses up 647 mb of RAM...!
<smorg> wow man
<venik> I usually also have Opera, Firefox, and Thunderbird open, when I am not using OpenOffice or Latex editing
<Chousuke> venik: are you sure it's not cache?
<smorg> i've got vmware running xp going fullscreen on my other desktop and firefox, dolphin, and irc on this one
<venik> this system is a memory hog!
<smorg> and i've only got 512 mb of ram
<Chousuke> venik: how much RAM do you have?
<smorg> runs without toooo much swapping
<venik> 1 gb
<pass> dolphin sucks. period.
<Chousuke> venik: well then that sounds about right.
<venik> I agree-- it seems very sluggish
<pass> no multi tabbing, crashes.
<Chousuke> venik: assuming it's cache
<smorg> Pass: I like it better than konq file browser
<pass> smorg: it crash!
<smorg> never for me
<pass> smorg: and no multi tabbing
<Chousuke> venik: what does "top" say about memory usage?
<venik> I actually prefer Krusader-- more like to good old Norton COmmander
<DaSkreech> venik: Being a memory hog is a good thing
<venik> top?
<pass> smorg: and it creates those anooying .dol3phin files
<Chousuke> venik: run top in a terminal
<smorg> yeah I should really start looking into a better alterntive
<Chousuke> and paste the lines at the top that have stuff about memory.
<pass> smorg: :-D
<smorg> is there anything more remanicint of windows explorer with mulitple tree views that also supports tabs?
<smorg> thats the one gripe i have with all of the linux graphical filesystem browsers so far is that even if there are multiple tree views, they run independantly
<venik> 106 total running, average load 0.16 (with only two apps running
<Chousuke> venik: memory usage, not process statistics :P
<smorg> not like explorer where theres one for folders and one for files within folders
<Chousuke> venik: anyway, as long as your machine isn't swapping, you can just ignore the fact that apps use memory at all.
<DaSkreech> smorg: Konqui?
<Chousuke> venik: it simply doesn't matter :)
<smorg> possibly
<pass> smorg: you can run indipendent process for folder browsing with windows explorer as well
<venik> 650mb used-- same as the GUI program said
<Chousuke> venik: paste the whole line
<Chousuke> venik: what I'm suggesting here is that most of that 650MB is cache.
<Chousuke> venik: which you want it to be.
<Chousuke> I mean, if you have 1GB of RAM, and only 512MB is used, what is the other half, if not useless?
<pass> linux uses 100% ram all the time, apps, cache and buffered ram.
<Chousuke> pass: well, close to 100% anyway
<Chousuke> using 100% all the time would be ideal, but pretty difficult to achieve /:
<pass> ok 99% if u insist.
<venik> The konsole won't let me copy and paste the line, but it says that 650 mb is used, 379 are available
<Chousuke> venik: what does it say about cache?
<Chousuke> venik: also, copying the line is just painting it with the mouse
<Chousuke> venik: middle-click pastes :)
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: Still there?
<Chousuke> venik: anyway, as long as you have some free RAM and you're not swapping, there's not problem.
<Chousuke> -t
<DaSkreech> venik: if you open like 5 more apps
<DaSkreech>  It will probably use thesame amount
<venik> when they learn to program, this could work.  Anyway, swap: 3028212k total; 35488 used
<pass> venik: open konsole and type: free
<pass> copy and paste the line here
<venik> no-- when I had TB, Opera and Firefox open, it was using 850mb
<Chousuke> venik: that sounds fine. you have a lot of swap though :P
<ftacolombia> hola pietro
<kamui> I just started working with permissions...is there a way to make files inherit the group and permissions of its parent folder by default?
<Chousuke> venik: still okay, as long as it's not swapping actively :)
<Chousuke> and you will notice when it starts swapping
<venik>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<venik> Mem:       1035144     655684     379460          0      25748     431420
<venik> -/+ buffers/cache:     198516     836628
<venik> Swap:      3028212      35488    2992724
<Chousuke> so yeah
<venik> yes, I understand the concept of swapping when RAM is exhausted
<JuJuBee> I jsut installed a smartboard in my classroom.  How do I make the SMARTBoardService startup when I boot the computer?  I have to start it manually now...
<Chousuke> hmm, I'm not so sure I understand free's output properly
<pass> what is there to understand?
<Chousuke> well, the -/+ buffers/cache part
<pass> USED ram - cached ram - buffers ram = ram being used by applications
<DaSkreech> kamui: yes
<DaSkreech> !permissions
<Chousuke> does it mean his "real" RAM usage is about 200MB? :)
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Chousuke> doesn't sound too bad :P
<pass>  <venik> -/+ buffers/cache:     198516     836628     this means:
<pass> 198516 ram is used by apps
<Chousuke> heh
<pass> 836628 ram free
<pass> d'accord?
<Chousuke> okay
<Chousuke> so no problem :P
<venik> the only two things I am running is Konversation (so I could type to you'all) and The SystemGuard
<pass> yep, no problem at all.
<venik> I am glad you are happy-- so why is it slower than 7.04?
<Chousuke> venik: you're also running a ~100 other processes
<pass> venik, it's ok. you got 836628 ram free and only 198516 is being used by applications
<smorg> how do you change the default program that the kde shell runs programs in
<venik> correction: LINUX is running those
<Chousuke> well you're running KDE too
<venik> ;-(
<Chousuke> that makes up about ~20 processes
<Chousuke> of not mre.
<Chousuke> if not more'
<smorg> aah nvm
<smorg> 'remember application type'
<Chousuke> venik: anyway, slowness may be just because of slow app code.
<venik> ok, guys.  THanks for the help.  I was just wondering whether I was alone in this, or others have noticed a slowing down upun Upgrading
<Chousuke> venik: but it's definitely not because you're running out of RAM :)
<venik> maybe the new versions of Opera and Firefox are slower
<venik> that is always a possibility
<pass> actually since i gone to 7.10 it is much faster for me
<lg188> hy wat is a game channel ?
<blendtux> how can i remove, the module for the soundcard
<pass> probemod -r XXX
<dfaure> he means modprobe :)
<pass> oh oops
<pass> ye
<pass> modprobe -r XXX
<blendtux> yes but its saying that the module is in use, how can i see wich proces are using a certain module
<pass> but it will only remove it NOW, not in startup
<blendtux> i know i have to play with the index, to get my cards loaded in the way i want
<pass> lsmod to see what other modules use it
<blendtux> what i dont understand is that linux is still not good with multiple sound devices
<blendtux> for example when i plugin my usb headset, you would expect that you get the sound in your headset but no, you have to configure config files by hand, remove modules and load the modules for the headset again :(
<blendtux> something so trivial, its like if the developers at cananocal dont use headsets
<hdevalence> how do i set an ext3 partition in the fstab so it will be  writable by my normal user
<nocivo> kde ? gnome?
<nocivo> hi
<llutz> hdevalence: use chown/chmod to do so
<nocivo> i can ubuntu.
<nocivo> for install kde in ubuntu is? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hdevalence> llutz: won't I have to do that every time I boot though?
<llutz> hdevalence: it's not job of fstab because ext3 is a linux-filesystem with rights-management
<llutz> hdevalence: no, why should you?
<llutz> hdevalence: mount it and set desired permissions then
<hdevalence> llutz so if I mount it in /home/harry/vm and that dir is owned by me, when it mounts, i will have write access?
<llutz> hdevalence: no
<hdevalence> so I need to chmod after I mount it?
<llutz> hdevalence: example: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /home/harry/vm  && sudo chown -R harry:harry /home/harry/vm
<llutz> hdevalence: makes you owner of that dir (mounted partition)
<llutz> hdevalence: but be carefull, it changes ownership of all existant files. maybe not what you want
<DaSkreech> blendtux: lsmod
<hdevalence> llutz: it's ok, it's a new partition
<blendtux> i have it already
<DaSkreech> nocivo: yes sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blendtux> i needed to know wich process are using my sound module
<blendtux> wich i can find out with lsof /dev/snd/*
<blendtux> nd then i can remove the module
<mneisen> Hi, i use bzr and bzrtools on Kubuntu. My problem: bzr is always released well before bzrtools, so apt wants to upgrade bzr and remove bzrtools. Is there any way to solve this?
<cedur> well, hello
<e-m00> hi cedur
<cedur> e-m00...
<cedur> well
<cedur> is that supposed to remind of emo, or something? (just asking)
<e-m00> no :P
<e-m00> everyone asks me that]
<nocivo> Daskreech thanks
<rgreening> It's cow-mail
<rgreening> e-mooo
<cedur> well
<resakse> hi...anyone know how to make dolphin display 3gp as thumbnail like nautilus?
<cedur> quite orginal nick : d
<e-m00> #$%$^&*%*$^ LAPTOP
<e-m00> BAH
<e-m00> the stupid power connector on the inside is snapped
<rgreening> Anyone here fluent with NetworkManager/Knetworkmanager?
<e-m00> so it doesnt always make contact with the mobo
<e-m00> and it randomly loses connection
<e-m00> and battery stops charging >.<
<cedur> omigod, im sooooo newbie
<andyho623> hey everyone!!can someone help me out with a quick external usb issue?!I have it mounted but it keeps telling me Idon't have access rights
<cedur> that i don't understand what are most of you talking
<e-m00> haha cedur
<cedur> well
<rgreening> andyho623: whats the device
<e-m00> rgreening what about networkmanager
<DaSkreech> cedur: Hang out here after like 2 weeks things all make sense
<rgreening> andyho623: and can you provide output of lsusb
<cedur> lol
<DaSkreech> cedur: You will even be helping people who say they are newbs :)
<slow-motion> bbl
<DaSkreech> andyho623: How did you mount it?
<andyho623> it's a maxtor usb hdd.. it's /dev/sdb1
<cedur> who have 7.10 now?
 * e-m00 is running 7.10
<resakse> well...i guess dolphine cant display 3GP files as a thumbnail then
 * resakse 7.10
<andyho623> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<rgreening> e-m00: was having an issue with wifes laptop not seeing any networks via wireless, even though they are broadcasted/announced
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: you only mounted it with root permissions,that means you must read it as root
<e-m00> rgreening what wireless card do you have (i just fixed a very similar issue myself)
<nosrednaekim> rgreening: what does "iwlist <network device name> scan" say?
<rgreening> e-m00: It's an IPN 2220 with ndisdriver
<andyho623> how do Iread it as root?
<rgreening> unfortunately
<cedur> soon I'll get the 7.10 and then ill rule the world!
<X314Z159> DaSkreech: ah. im here to and from. i want the old one so i can install mjpegtools 1.8 ^^
<e-m00> mmm
<e-m00> using ndiswrapper then?
<rgreening> e-m00: yeah... exactly. I've tried every trick I can remember.
<andyho623> ohh geez.. duh.. I'm assuming Ijust need to cd the dir... right?
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: Just apt-get it
<rgreening> e-m00: I've ben playing with NetworkManager/Knetworkmanager under Gentoo for a while and just recently did an install of Kubuntu for my wife...
<DaSkreech> andyho623: IT's a ntfs drive ?
<rgreening> e-m00: on my laptop, I have the Intel 3945.. works flawless under Gentoo and Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: run "kdesudo dolphin"
<DaSkreech> cedur: Till 8.10 comes out
<andyho623> yes.. and I already installed ntfs-3g
<cedur> yer, tr00
<andyho623> ok nos..
<cedur> well
<gilles_> I couldn't have the 3d with my nvidia 7600 gs and today I do an update of nvidia-glx-new and other 2 package but I have errors : /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9755 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<e-m00> rgreening im assuming you followed the ndiswrapper guide verbatim
<gilles_> I don't understand what it is ?
<e-m00> rgreening do iwconfig and whatever interface the wireless is do iwlist <interface> scan
<e-m00> and see if it comes up with anything
<rgreening> e-m00: yep. I've used it in the past prior to Knetworkmanager. I can even connect if I do everything either Manual or simply tell it the ESSID. It just doesn't see the broadcaseted ESSID's,not do any auto connect...
<nosrednaekim> rgreening: does iwlist scan show anything?
<rgreening> nosrednaekim: yes. It works... just doesn't show the ESSID's in list
<rgreening> weird
<e-m00> that is weird
<andyho623> ok.. even with dolphin it's not letting me in the drive
<rgreening> I've been playing with it for a while. I don't want to use wicd, bit I may have to
<nosrednaekim> rgreening: whats it say..."hidden"?
<rgreening> nosrednaekim : no. they are all broadcast visible
<rgreening> nosrednaekim  : I have my laptop on same network and it works and sees about 10 different AP's
<rgreening> And Im running same Kubuntu 7.10
<rgreening> :)
<mneisen> Hi, i use bzr and bzrtools on Kubuntu. My problem: bzr is always released well before bzrtools, so apt wants to upgrade bzr and remove bzrtools. Is there any way to solve this?
<andyho623> I still get Unable to enter file://media/sdf1. You do not have access rights to this location.
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: go into system settings->advanced->disks and partitions and set a mount point/do it right, from there
<andyho623> yes I already set the mount point from there and enabled it
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: did you set ti to be able to be mounted and acecssed by all users?
<eagles0513875> is anyone having issues in gutsy 64bit
<eagles0513875> with amarok
<eagles0513875> not amarok azureus
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: nope
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: that would be java, correct?
<eagles0513875> azureus is a java bit torrent client
<andyho623> nos:yes I set the mount permission as any user may enable/disable
<eagles0513875> for me azureus starts then shuts down
<eagles0513875> what other bit torrent clients r the for kubuntu
<Cthuloid> ktorrent, eagles0512875
<eagles0513875> Cthuloid: anything else besides ktorrent
<Cthuloid> rtorrent, if you want to go console based
<eagles0513875> Cthuloid: thats gotta be quite interesting to use lol
<Greeny> kTorrent is like Azureus w/o java
<Cthuloid> I use it via Screen from work quite often
<scirer> hello
<scirer> which is root password in live cd?
<cedur> yes! im back!
<eagles0513875> where can i get the azureus source code from
<nosrednaekim> !tab | andyho623
<ubotu> andyho623: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cedur> if wine in 7.10 will not worc good i will be back to windows >:((
<nosrednaekim> scirer: is none...use sudo
<eagles0513875> cuz since im learning java might as well put what ive been learning in my java class to good use and debug it
<scirer> tnx
<Cthuloid> cedur: what are you trying to run?
<cedur> EVERYTHING
<eagles0513875> where do i get frostwire from
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: try rebooting....sometimes fstab needs a restart
<LjL> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cedur> even wingows (TM)(*R)(C) saper is not working on my wine
<cedur> and it make it suck
<hdevalence> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<andyho623> nosrednaekim: yeah I tried going that route too figuring maybe if Ihad it just boot up with the machine that it would work :/
<cedur> well
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: ah... ok.
<nosrednaekim> now why did you mount it using that command if you could simply enable it in disks and partitions?
<cedur> can someone tell me how to run wirtual machine on  ubuntu or kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> do i have to use alien to convert the .deb pkg then install it
<nosrednaekim> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<cedur> yay, thx
<Captain_Haddock> Anyone familiar with Ksysguard? I can't seem to find the section for temperature monitors? It apparently should be under ACPI, but there is no such section.
<andyho623> nos because that's what I was able to find and usually I like trying to figure out the terminal commands :)
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: but that just ignores the fstab..
<andyho623> even if you change the fstab in terminal??
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: do you have /proc/acpi ?
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: yes
<MagicCow> I've used Madwifi with no problem in standard Ubuntu, when I decided to install Kubuntu though, I just can't seem to get it to work.  I get all the drivers installed, but when it's time to bring up my wireless connection, I get this:
<MagicCow> desktop:~/Downloads/madwifi-0.9.3.3$ sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<MagicCow> ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: I see a thermal_zone directory under it.
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: correct
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: processor, thermal..., fan, battery, button etc.
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: you may need to enable some sensors
<nosrednaekim> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: in ksysguard, there should be an lmsensors 'directory'
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: did you modprobe it?
<dave> is it possible to install realplayer on kubuntu gutsy?
<MagicCow> Yes, I did.
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: I tried installing ksensors earlier which apparently installs the lm-sensor library. But there were no temperature options there either.
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: try what nosrednaekim said
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: don't know otherwise sorry
<LjL> !real | dave
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: I'm reading up, thanks.
<ubotu> dave: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<dave> lji, thanks
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: does the defualt madwifi driver not work? I noticed it seems you compiled it yourself
<MagicCow> Well, I had heard that it should work out of the package, but it did not seem to.
<MagicCow> So yes, I compiled it.
<soulrider> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MagicCow> And I've compiled it before in Ubuntu, never seemed to have a problem. I did have to install a few packages in Kubuntu that I didn't in ubuntu.
<blendtux> yeah it seems that kubuntu is a second rated ubuntu, we are behind several months
<JohnFlux> blendtux: i agree, but not in this case
<supert0nes> we are waiting for kde4
<JohnFlux> right
<JohnFlux> blendtux: kde4 will have its own comp manager.  just means being patient for year though :(
<JohnFlux> well, 6 months
<MagicCow> I thought that gnome was pretty slow.
<dave> ljl, yeah it works fine in ubuntu but when i try to install it on kubuntu gutsy it complains about a file that cannot be found in adept?
<MagicCow> KDE seems a lot faster.
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: disable the default restricted driver in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules
<MagicCow> k
<nosrednaekim> dave: which one.
<dave> mosrednaekim, justa sec
<rgreening> compiz works fine here.
<rgreening> After installing it, I ran compiz --replace &
<rgreening> in a run command to verify
<rgreening> Picked up my kde wondow decorations fine
<dave> nosrednaekim, the libstdc++.so.5
<nosrednaekim> dave: search for libstdc in adept
<dave> ok
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux, nosrednaekim: The first comment on that page provided a nice and simple solution - thanks!
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: NP
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: what was the solution? :-D
<JohnFlux> bah I don't even know these things
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: the embarrassing part is i'm the ksysguard guy ;-)
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: installing lm-sensors and just running sudo sensor-detect and answering yes to everything :)
<JohnFlux> Hmm
<JohnFlux> I should try to add that in somehow :)
<Captain_Haddock> Then I did a sudo modprobe <newly detected stuff> to enable them
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: don't suppose you want to go to bugs.kde.org  and file a bug report at it and how you fixed it :)
<BluesKaj> latest rumour about KDE4 is the official release date no longer being speculated by the devs ...speculation about a dateis being discouraged due to the many probs early adopters and testers are encountering.
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: I think I even have an account there - sure :) (and thanks for the app - it's pretty nifty :)
<dave> nosrednaekim,thanks
<nosrednaekim> dave: found it?
<JohnFlux> BluesKaj: I was never cc'ed to that email thread obviously :-D
<dave> nosrednaekim, yeah, i have version 6 installed but its looking for 5
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you're speculating ;)
<nosrednaekim> dave: probably close enough... symbolic lik the two
<nosrednaekim> *link
<Greeny> could anyone suggest a good desktop widget app
<JohnFlux> I can see that they might try to be a month late or whatever
<Greeny> for kde obviously
<e-m00> hmmm
<JohnFlux> but it's important to get a release, to get people porting to it
<nosrednaekim> Greeny: super karamba
<dave> nosrednaekim,how do i di that?
<nosrednaekim> dave: just a sec..
<e-m00> on boot: "configuration file /home/matt/.kde/share/config/restricted-manager-kderc not writable"
<Greeny> I was just looking at that nosrednaekim, thanks ;)
<e-m00> whats this mean?
<cedur> yawn, im back!
<dave> nosrednaekim,ok
<nosrednaekim> e-m00: you are starting the RM without root permissions when last time you started it WITH root permissions... its not dangerous
<e-m00> hmm
<e-m00> im assuming its why my wireless went kablooey
<kenny> does someone know a counter strike channel?????
<nosrednaekim> dave: umm never mind, install version 5, its in the repositories
<e-m00> time to install fresh again! (this is only 5 minutes after the last fresh install, so no panic doing so) :P
<nosrednaekim> e-m00: nope... that should affect that
<kenny> does someone know a counter strike channel?????
<dave> nosrednaekim, ok, do i need the development files also?
<e-m00> oh well
<nosrednaekim> dave: for realplayer? no
<dave> nosrednaekim, ok thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim,, yes , but it's called informed speculation . I t's aconclusion I've come to after reading interviews and blogs with developers ...They're very non-commital about a release date :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: :D
<andyho623> nos you still around? What do I need to alter in my fstab to get this to work?
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: nothing... you should be able to just plug it in if you have it set up correctly in disks and filesystems(which modifies the fstab)
<tonynlisa> What are the package names i need to apt-get to try the KDE4 Beta?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | tonynlisa
<ubotu> tonynlisa: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<andyho623> nosrednaekim: so just restart basically? LOL
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: well, to get rid of any changes that aren't actually in the fstab, yes, thats the easiest way.
<tonynlisa> Rad. TY
<andyho623> ok... brb! :)
<dave> nosrednaekim, it keeps asking me for my gutsy cd and  i put it in and it asks for it again
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: leave the usb drive plugged in
<nosrednaekim> dave: get rid of the CD from your respoitories
<dave> nosrednaekim,ohhhh,ok
<nosrednaekim> dave: you know how to do that?
<dave> yes
<ishumaru> can someone explain what this is for?
<MagicCow> I know this is opening a can of worms, but I am new to linux and doing the "Newbie Tour" so far I've only tried Ubuntu and Kubuntu, what are some of the other recommended distros? I was curious about Mandriva, OpenSUSE, and PClinux.
<eagles0513875> anyone that work for canonical in here
<MagicCow> Probably settle on something with KDE though.
<eagles0513875> MagicCow: alot of the others are rather resource intensive
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: why?
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, i just put in a new nvidia video card
<MagicCow> That's definately something I want to stay away from.
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: Passing through
<DaSkreech> X314Z159: did you apt-get it?
<MagicCow> Would you say Ubuntu is the best balance between pretty and quick?
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: j/w cuz i read in a linux magazine that canonical is looking to create a mobile platform and i think i just found something that might rocket them forward on that development front
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: its also something open source
<mike-kubuntu> and lspci makes it out to be a vga compatable controller: nvidia Coorperation GeForce 8600 gts (rev a1)
<blendtux> MagicCow: it does not matter what distro you use, as long as you use kde as your desktop :)
<mike-kubuntu> and i no longer have glx on display 0:0
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: PClinux OS is nice and polished, not aas many apps tho.
<webvictim> mike-kubuntu: using the right driver?
<MagicCow> Aye, I would tend to agree :P
<Ace2016> MagicCow: try debian, its ubuntu but you never have to reinstall, but you will notice the difference between kubuntu's kde and debian's unmodified stock kde, the thing i miss most is the ctrl+alt+delete in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> MagicCow: kubuntu is the least resource intensive that ive found
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: that's cos they don't have me :)
<mike-kubuntu> it shoudl be using nvidia's binary drivers, its what my last card was on and i just rebooted
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: you need nvidia-glx-new
<mike-kubuntu> do i need to run a dpkg-reconfigure on them?
<dave> nosrednaekim, should i delete them or just uncheck them?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: haha
<nosrednaekim> dave: uncheck will work
<mike-kubuntu> nosradnaekim: they just added support?
<dave> nosrednaekim, ok thnaks again
<dave> *thanks
<DaSkreech> MagicCow: Maci si the best balance between Pretty and quick
<MagicCow> Yeah, Kubuntu is nice.. I have had a little trouble getting some things to work properly, so I feel a slight bit of annoyance.
<MagicCow> Hmm, never heard of that one.
<TheGateKeeper> MagicCow: cut your teeth on (k)ubuntu then try installing Arch & maybe even gentoo
<MagicCow> okay, I'll give it a go.
<mike-kubuntu> ok, gonna try a restart
<mike-kubuntu> brb
<TheGateKeeper> MagicCow: really depends what you want from your distro
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: if you mean you had problems with your wireless, then that is VERY normal
<MagicCow> Something that isn't a bare bones distro, but isn't a resource hog, and one that caters to the beginner. I liked ubuntu, but I found Gnome to be too slow, and Kubuntu seems great.. minus some of the problems.
<MagicCow> nosrednaekim: Aye, that is what I mean. The restricted drivers thing.. couldn't figure that out.
<MagicCow> I'm googling for a solution as we speak.
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: I just use ndiswrapper to make things easy
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: although my atheros is now supported
<MagicCow> I tried that route, it didn't work, don't remember why.
<MagicCow> Ah, yes, mine wasn't.
<rfrancisco> hi
<mike-kubuntu> installed nvidia-glx-new and its still not detected, is there a way i can check to make sure it's not still loading the old drivers?
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: how did you load them?
<mike-kubuntu> nosrednaekim: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new & reboot
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: ah :) use the restricted-manager
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: ussually ndiswrapper works well... what atheros chipset do you have?
<mike-kubuntu> aw, i think i messed up entering the kdesu password and now it wont let me into administrator mode, brb, gonna try a relogin
<MagicCow> Ill find out
<MagicCow> AR5416
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: never heard of it... is it a laptop?
<MagicCow> No. PCI card.
<MagicCow> On desktop
<llutz> newst atheros chipsets, unsupported by madwifi, i guess
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: probably too new yeah
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: still here?
<MagicCow> I've had it working with madwifi in ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: did you say you got it working before?
<MagicCow> Yes.
<MagicCow> For some reason Kubuntu doesn't see ath0.
<MagicCow> Where ubuntu had no problem.
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: you should installubuntu then, and "apt-get install kubuntu"
<nosrednaekim> "kubuntu-desktop"
<MagicCow> I had done that, is there a way to get rid of all of the gnome programs then? It was too crowded, so I did a full install of kubuntu.
<Angelus> is it normal that kubuntu needs a reboot after using windows games and wine doesn't work anymore?
<donsdw> After sfdisk -l, I get "Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundry".  Is this normal?
<llutz> Angelus: doesn't wineboot work?
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: so it worked in kde then?
<MagicCow> Yes sir.
<Angelus> no man
<Angelus> i do winecfg
<Angelus> nothing comes u
<Angelus> *up
<Angelus> i need to reboot the godamn computer for wine to work proparly again
<Jucato> MagicCow: try this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<llutz> Angelus: winecfg? you should use wineboot
<nosrednaekim> MagicCow: hmmm are you sure it was working int he default install? did you try the command line?
<MagicCow> In the default install of Ubuntu? I had to install the madwifi drivers, but it worked.
<DaSkreech> !purekde | MagicCow
<ubotu> MagicCow: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<MagicCow> Hey, thanks.
<MagicCow> That's perfect.
<mike-kubuntu> cool, that worked, but for some reason i cant get into administrator mode, i had to use sudo restricted-manager-kde
<mike-kubuntu> and i think i have to redo my usplash, anyone know the command for that?
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: ah.. that probalem.. ok
<MagicCow> Wish I knew that yesterday :D
<mike-kubuntu> 1280 x 1024 is a valid screen resolution for a standard monitor, correct?
<crazy6> okey dokey, so I used the Restriced Modules manager to turn off fglrx (thought it was breaking hibernation), but now what to do about restoring xorg.conf? I didn't explicitely make a backup;
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: if it supports that... yes
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: any modern LCD over 15 inches should work w/ that
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: here now - wassup?
<nosrednaekim> crazy6: its crashing?
<crazy6> nosrednaekim: doesn't start, saying fglrx isn't loaded... so I clearly still have the old config
<crazy6> nosrednaekim: I didn't o a backup by hand; is there any way to re-run the auto-config that is done at install? or should I just reinstall now and save time?
<nosrednaekim> crazy6: yeah.. it redoes the config when you uninstall it, it should be ok
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: Not sure if this should be a separate bug report or if it has been resolved in a subsequent release (this is 1.2.0) - but once I ran modprobe and restarted Ksysguard, I could access the new sensors. But dragging them to the Panel applet resulted in a blank display (with the lightning icon).
<crazy6> nosrednaekim: oh I meant reinstall all of ubuntu; which package is it?
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: I had to re-add the applet for it to take effect (or I suspect, restart KDE).
<perrako> How do I get my media keys working? I've set up an Xmodmap to the normal XF86 stuff, but mute still doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> crazy6: wait what? you want to reinstall fglrx?
<perrako> for volume up and down, I also don't get an OSD. The global shortcuts are set up right in kmix, too.
<nosrednaekim> !hotkeys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<JohnFlux> Captain_Haddock: hmm yes.  file a bug report for that too :)
<crazy6> nosrednaekim: nah,I want to get rid of it; you said I should uninstall the package, and I can't remember what name it was...
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: okie dokie :)
<nosrednaekim> crazy6: oh.... you are using it right now?
<louis_> hallo frank
<crazy6> nosrednaekim: nah, disabled, managed to get X to start but it's in super low res
<crazy6> and kdm won't start for some reason
<nosrednaekim> crazy6: ah! run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the driver called "ati"
<crazy6> nosrednaekim: aha, that seemed to take care of it
<crazy6> thanks
<crazy6> now I'm back to my awesome crazy-high resolution
<nosrednaekim> :)
<vers> how do i change my system password?
<BluesKaj> crazy6, try admin mode and configure your graphics card , then your res options be greater
<vzduch> vers: either 'system-config-users' in gksu/kdesu, or log in as the user whose pwd you wish to change, type 'passwd' in a terminal and follow the instructions
<vzduch> ah, wrong channel.. but 'passwd' should do
<BluesKaj> crazy6, I'm running 115x864 which is fine for 17" Mitsubishi Diamond Plus 73 altho it's just seen as a custom device in system hardware
<BluesKaj> 1152 x 864
<crazy6> this is runing at 1920xsomething
<BluesKaj> crazy6, what available resolutions does the system settings/monitor&display show ?
<crazy6> 1920x1200, 1280x800, 1280x768, and lower
<perrako> Is there a way to just test KDE4? Like, put it on a separate session?
<Captain_Haddock> perrako: I think there's a Live CD for the beta.
<nosrednaekim> perrako: yes, thats how it works... or you could get the suse liveCD
<perrako> k, thanks :)
<perrako> I just wanted to try kde 4 beta without replacing my current kde
<e-m00> woooooooot
 * e-m00 just got wifi working
<e-m00> WITH wpa
<e-m00> :D
<BluesKaj> crazy6, your aspect ratio is obviously 16x9...choose one that you like
<MagicCow> Punk.
<MagicCow> Madwifi?
<nosrednaekim> w00t!
<e-m00> not with madwifi
<e-m00> just using knetworkmanager
<MagicCow> Ah.
<e-m00> and the windows driver
<e-m00> for the wireless card
<MagicCow> Hmm...
<e-m00> quite easy actually
<nosrednaekim> e-m00: yeah. I like ndiswrapper... hack that it is
<MagicCow> Maybe I should try that.
<MagicCow> Oh.
<rgreening> e-m00: do you see a list of AP's or did you have to click jion other netwoek/connection
<matahari> hi
<SudoKing> e-m00..Windows driver on Kubuntu?
<e-m00> yes sudoking. just the .sys file
<nosrednaekim> hi matahari
<SudoKing> uh-huh
 * nosrednaekim had to use the .inf file not the .sys file
<matahari> i am having sound troubles in gutsy on my laoptop running a Conexant CX20549 chip. Sound worked for a week now - and suddenly it stopped. i compiled a new alsa-driver, but the issue is still the same - no sound...
<matahari> does anyone have an idea what i could check?
<e-m00> yeah ndiswrapper uses the inf
<Captain_Haddock> JohnFlux: 2 reports added. If you have time, can I run a few other issues by you right here before creating bug reports?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: any recent kernel updates?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i don't know...
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i did the update that were provided automatically
<nosrednaekim> matahari: did you do that recently?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i didn't check them (i know - stupid)
<matahari> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> no... thats ok :)
<nosrednaekim> matahari: when you reboot, you should see a list of kernels in the grub menu
<matahari> yes
<matahari> nosrednaekim: but there is only the one kernel i have plus the recovery mode
<crazy6> when I start up, all the pdf's I had open w/ kpdf no longer work, and each produce an error message; I assume this is because /tmp or wherever they are put is cleared out... is there a way to prevent that?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: oh... ok
<matahari> nosrednaekim: can i install a new kernel?
<nosrednaekim> don't think that is the problem..
<dave> how do i get the auto spell checking started in konversation?
<Jucato> dave: right-click on the text input area
<matahari> nosrednaekim: what else could it be?
<BluesKaj> crazy6, that's cuz you edited the xorg file while you had pdf's open , close them andjust relogin
<dave> jucato, i did but the spell checking above it is greyed out
<nosrednaekim> matahari: is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<poison--> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<poison--> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Captain_Haddock> dave: you have to type something first.
<BluesKaj> changing resolution edits the xorg file
<Q-collective> is QtParted being maintained again?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: frsh install
<crazy6> BluesKaj: oh, no, this has been happening for a long time, since 7.04
<dave> captain haddock, ahh i see thanks
<matahari> nosrednaekim: the strange thing is, that it worked until the day before yesterday
<crazy6> BluesKaj: if I hav ea bunch of PDF's open from firefox from the web; come to think of it, I haven't checked ot see if it does it if I have them all open in Konq...
<nosrednaekim> matahari: did you do anything special that day? any updates?
<matahari> hmm
<BluesKaj> crazy6, that's odd , which app opens the pdfs , konq or adobe ?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i don't remember
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i installed some software - but i don#t remember which one...
<vzduch> Q-collective: last time I tried to install Ark Linux it was still 0.4.5-svn
<crazy6> BluesKaj: mozilla spawns a new window of kpdf for each PDF
<matahari> nosrednaekim: is there a logfile where i can see such things?
<crazy6> BluesKaj: and when I restart, it gives me "can't find tmp://whatever.pdf"  Ithink (or something close to that)
<nosrednaekim> matahari: probably...IDK whats its called. probably in /var/log though
<Q-collective> vzduch: yeah, it has been there for the last few years
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i remember that day now
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i wanted to get qemu running
<matahari> and i used qemu launcher
<nosrednaekim> having to dive into text files can make anyone remember..lol
<matahari> and there was an option "emulate sound card"
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i checked that option - and i think after that there was no sound anymore
<BluesKaj> yeah crazy6 , I haven't seen that since use konq as my default browser ..pdf's don't pose any probs using konq in my experience
<nosrednaekim> matahari: ahhhhhh :)\
<matahari> nosrednaekim: ?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: go into system settings-> sound and multimedia
<webvictim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<matahari> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> matahari: hardware->soundsystem->advanced Linux sound architecture
<frustrated> Hi! When I select manual configuration for my wireless card, I'm unable to make Knetworkmanager do a site survey again. Tips?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: this is already selected
<frustrated> 7.10
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<nosrednaekim> matahari: ok....change something small and then change it back, then hit apply
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech , what's up today ?
<slow-motion> re
<DaSkreech> not the clouds
<DaSkreech>  they are falling like noone's business
<BluesKaj> :)
<frustrated> Whenever I do manual configuration of my wireless interface, I'm forever unable to do a site survey and connect to a wireless network. I'm having a Centrino laptop with IPW 3945. Can someone please give me a tip on how to fix this, because previously only option has been reinstallation
<dave>  compiz takes a serious graphics card,huh?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: no change :-( still can't hear music...
<nosrednaekim> matahari: but the sound system restarted fine?
<ardchoille> I have an svn url for some new icons, how do I use this url? Put it in konqueror?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: yes seems so
<nosrednaekim> frustrated: remove the lines from your /etc/network/interfaces
<nosrednaekim> crimsun_: hey... you around?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: go over to #alsa..
<matahari> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> tell them what qemu did
<dave> what kind of card is required to run compiz?
<jpatrick> !compiz | dave
<ubotu> dave: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> dave: anything from the past 3 years will do
<noam_> so basically, if i install the new proprietary ATI drivers, i need not worry, because i can always revert to the repository drivers by just removing fglrx from the restricted_modules file. right?
<dave> jpatrick, thanks but that doesn't give any requirements as far as i can  see?
<dave> nosrednaekim, ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> noam_: and uninstalling the proprietary driver from /usr/share/ati
<nosrednaekim> dave:  what do you have>
<noam_> what do you mean by uninstalling? the rm -rf uninstallation method?
<noam_> i'll have packages and all that, that's what the guides do :)
<nosrednaekim> noam_: oh.... well with the 8.42 drivers,packages don't seem to work very well
<nosrednaekim> at least not from what I have seen
<nosrednaekim> and heard
<noam_> argh. what's wrong with the packages?
<nosrednaekim> noam_: not sure... but the other method is painless and esily reversible as well, just run "sudo ./usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, the 8.42 is prolly ok for higher end ati's , onboards don't work well despite what amd recs
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: :D
<noam_> cool! i thought running sh ati-driver-foobar.sh stepped on the package system and broke it
<vzduch> !upgrade > vzduch
<BluesKaj> noam_, nosrednaekim , i just reverted to the restricted driver in system settings after the 8.42 driver failed on my setup
<sammy> hey whoa! I opened an open office document and exported it to pdf, the same open office document format of my resume I've exported many times, and now that I upgraded to gutsy, the export no longer fits on one page!
<nosrednaekim> noam_: oh yeah.... you have to disable the ubuntu-included fglrx kernel driver though.
<noam_> what if i have 8.42 installed in /usr/share/ati and i want to upgrade to 8.43 when it is out? will i have to remove the current driver and install the new one?
<slvmchn> hello, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed, how to i use xfce instead of gnome? i don't necessarily want to install the whole kubuntu package... i did it before on an earlier version of ubuntu where when i logged in i could change from gnome to xfce to blackbox to whatever i wanted, basically how do i set that up again
<sammy> it's almost as if some sort of style changes have been made, but I haven't edited the file at all, and in fact tried a few other versions with the same file with similar results, they appear different now
<slvmchn> i just liked how i had a terminal prompt in the menu bar
<noam_> nosrednaekim, in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<noam_> ?
<slvmchn> panel bar i mean
<nosrednaekim> cprrect
<noam_> cool
<sammy> slvmchn: there has to be 419 different wikis and forum posts about how to use xfce/kde/gnome with ubuntu and how to switch between the few
<BluesKaj> noam_, yes , amd recommends uninstalling the older driver first
<nosrednaekim> noam_: yeah.. i'd uninstall the 8.42 first
<noam_> ok then. thanks
<noam_> i hope this works :)
<vzduch> sammy: did you count them? ;)
<sammy> vzduch: I did! I can't manage a simple odt to pdf export, but I'm a savant when it comes to reading documentation and forum posts other people haven't searched for yet :)
<slvmchn> sammy: how do i install kubuntu on top of ubuntu 7.10
<slvmchn> i'll just do that, i don't mind
<sammy> slvmchn: again, there's documentation aplenty if you search for it on that exact topic. take your pick, forum post or ubuntu wiki, I'll even do the google search *for you* and private message you the url to the google search results :)
<slvmchn> if you don't know off the top of your head it's fine, i just thought i'd ask
<sammy> it has to do with installing and uninstalling the different desktop meta-packages
<nosrednaekim> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<sammy> and possibly editing your gdm/kdm/xdm configuration files to allow for loading different desktop environments from the gui login screen, if you keep more than one installed
<BluesKaj> sammy, just install kubuntu-desktop
<vzduch> sammy: you're speaking to the walls right now..
<BluesKaj> that's all he needed
<sammy> vzduch: isn't that what irc is all about? BluesKaj: sorry, I get uppity when people don't bother to look for documentation first.
<matahari> i have to reboot
<BluesKaj> don't , if ppl knew how to search out info , they would ask in here :)
<BluesKaj> woudn't need to
<Daisuke_Laptop> in short...
<Daisuke_Laptop> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<BluesKaj> err getting tired ...been a long day...think I'll take a nap
<nosrednaekim> sammy: yeah, don't tell people to RTFM when they come in here and ask a question you consider "easy"
<sammy> what!? c'mon people, I might have been rude, but the fact is that there IS documentation on exactly what he was looking for, documentation that ANY search engine in existance would find. and that's one of the reasons the documentation is there, so the same questions don't have to be answered over and over and over and over again.
<Daisuke_Laptop> this channel gets dozens of people a day who know nothing about linux whatsoever.  we're here to ease the transition and help with issues, not belittle them and use the classic "linux users are jerks" RTFM tactic.
<mike-kubuntu> my motherboard says 2 ddr 400 slots, would dd42 be ok in it? i know ddr2 isn't compatable with ddr3
<Daisuke_Laptop> ddr2 is also not compatible with ddr
<noam_> nosrednaekim, what do i do on kernel update? reinstall the driver?
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: no... that won't work
<Daisuke_Laptop> ddr = 184 pin, ddr2 = 240 pin
<nosrednaekim> noam_: yup
<noam_> oh
<Daisuke_Laptop> it physically won't work :)
<sammy> linux users aren't jerks, we just expect people to use their computer, not ask other people to use it for them. if you want to make substantitve changes to your desktop environment, you shoudl at least be able to look up documentation on such a thing and not expect the community to walk you through it.
<nosrednaekim> noam_: from what I remember, you can even run that script from the CLI if need be
<nosrednaekim> sammy: why shouldn't we walk them through it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sammy: you're putting across the image that we are jerks.  we HELP people, not tell them to look somewhere else.
<sammy> I've been using linux and sitting in such channels for over a decade, and there's a place for questions that don't have clear answers, but when they do, and they've already been written out and commented on and vetted by the community, thats where we should point people.
<noam_> on kernel update, the system will work fine, except for 3d rendering? or will X not load at all until i reinstall the driver?
<webvictim> has anyone got experience with getting an nvidia mediashield RAID array to work under kubuntu?
<darth_chatri> hi, has anyone encountered a keyboard freeze on kubuntu?
<webvictim> i understand you have to use dmraid
<webvictim> but i can't seem to find any decent advice on it
<Daisuke_Laptop> sammy: that's not the ubuntu way.  no one's stopping you from using that method anywhere else, but that is not the way things are done around here...
<nosrednaekim> noam_: I *THINK* x will load without 3d
<mike-kubuntu> nosrednaekim, is it a significant drop in performance between ddr and ddr2/3?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: in gutsy i believe it will, because of bulletproof x
<matahari> i'm back
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: KDM can't so bulletproof x
<vzduch> matahari: good choice :P
<darth_chatri> kubuntu gutsy to be more precise
<Daisuke_Laptop> mike-kubuntu: fairly significant.  but if you want to go to ddr2, you're looking at a new motherboard at least
<nosrednaekim> matahari: any luck?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: ah...
<Daisuke_Laptop> another area where kubuntu is the forgotten stepchild :\
<nosrednaekim> darth_chatri: does the mouse work?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: indeed...
<matahari> nosrednaekim: no luck
<darth_chatri> nosrednaekim: yes, everything else works
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i'm really depressed now - the guys in #alsa don't respond
<mike-kubuntu> Daisuke_Laptop: figured, i'll wait till its time for a new processor
<Daisuke_Laptop> i actually have encountered that problem one time resuming from suspend on this 1420...  i had to reboot to get the keyboard back
<Daisuke_Laptop> mike-kubuntu: do you tend toward amd or intel?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: hmmmm
<nosrednaekim> matahari: I'm not too good with sound at all
<BluesKaj> sammy , it's atitude like yours that used to be quite prevalent a few yrs ago, ( I got linux chops and you don't ,you dummy ...read the man pages) ...well we're here to help those who are confused about what we mean by "documentation and the like " If you need to be on your high horse , then this isn't the room for you.
<matahari> nosrednaekim: too bad...
<darth_chatri> it seems to happen randomly
<nosrednaekim> matahari: try posting on the ubuntu forums
<nosrednaekim> darth_chatri: my dad had the same problem on his laptop... is it a laptop?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: the prob is: tomorrow at 9am i have a teleconference and need the sound there.... i could go crazy...
<darth_chatri> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> darth_chatri: disable your touchpad..
<BluesKaj> BBL ...naptime
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel's 775 is a general standard with motherboards encompassing ddr and ddr2.  amd's a little more picky, i think am2 is the only processor line that will do ddr2
<darth_chatri> nosrednaekim: how?
<nosrednaekim> darth_chatri: it had something to do with X/KDE and the touchpad being accidentally touched while typing
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: or S1 for mobile..
<darth_chatri> nosrednaekim: eh? doesnt quite make sense. anyway, i dont have a button to disable the touchpad
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: i haven't kept up with amd recently :)
 * nosrednaekim is a AMD fanboi in his spare time
<nosrednaekim> darth_chatri: such was his dillema as well
<nosrednaekim> matahari: load up a liveCD for the teleconference ;)
<darth_chatri> nosrednaekim: so how did he solve the problem?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: given the performance from the core 2 duo in the laptop, i think i'm going to go to an intel system next time i upgrade my desktop (if i do)
<nosrednaekim> darth_chatri: to tell you the truth...IDK.
<darth_chatri> nosrednaekim: are you sure its a kde problem? it happens to me while using a different manager as well
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: Intel chips are more expensive... and I find the bottle neck on this Turion X2 laptop is not the CPU,. but the graphics and HD/
<darth_chatri> i have some kde apps running, but the services and the wm are not
<nosrednaekim> darth_chatri: no,i'm not certain, it very well could be an X problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> aaaaand, i so want to grab one of those $199 walmart linux pcs (mini-itx, via c7 1.5ghz processor, 512mb ram, 80gb hdd)...  strip the atx case and stick the system in a nice small mini-itx case :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> use it as a streaming machine
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah... we have a Via system with about those specs... its runs nicely...22 watts!
<Daisuke_Laptop> keep it connected to the tv :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: have you seen those yet?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: get a good graphics card though... via is crap
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. I did
<Daisuke_Laptop> all i really need is vga output
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it can handle 1024x768 i'm fine
<Daisuke_Laptop> certainly not a gaming machine, and the new TV can't handle anything above that resolution (which is weird, the native res is 1366x768)
<nosrednaekim> it can (without 3d accel) we have it attached to a 1280x1024 monitor.
<Daisuke_Laptop> the most taxing thing i would use it for is have it double as a classic gaming machine
<Daisuke_Laptop> nes/snes/genesis emulation
<nosrednaekim> shouldn't have a problem with that
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm gonna take this to -offtopic :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> before someone gripes :D
<franki> hay no one knows how to upgrade to 7.10 without turning off
<mcquaid> i only recently upgraded to gutsy.  I just noticed kfind is no longer in my kmenu
<mcquaid> i checked and it's still installed, and obviously I can easily readd it, just curious if others encountered this
<nosrednaekim> franki: not entirely possible...(kernel requires a reboot)
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<mcquaid> does everyone else have kfind in their menu in gutsy?
<perrako> How do you load new compiz themes into kde?
<franki> yea i know kernal requiers reboot but never mind i started the upgrade
<tekstacy> I have 4 gb ram, but Kinfo says I have 3.1gb, anyone know why this would be?
<qolo> I friggin hate Konsole, is there a better shell ?
<tekstacy> cmd.exe
<qolo> thx
<tekstacy> ok, ok, sorry    :)
<matahari> lol
<mcquaid> tekstacy, I'm not sure but I read that 32 bit os's only have support for 4 gigs.  But from what I understand that xp doesn't report the 4 gigs correctly and you end up with something like you're saying.  And I heard that this happens in linux as well, which I'm surprised of
<mcquaid> f
<qolo> 4 gigs is directly addressable, you can still have more it just takes a little longer to access
<qolo> ( i think )
<mcquaid> takes a little longer to access... that just doesn't sound correct
<tekstacy> hmm, cool, thanks.
<qolo> 32^2 = 4gigs
<mcquaid> so can anyone just quickly tell me if kfind is still in their kmenu after upgrading to gutsy?
<tekstacy> that's an awsome ammount for a laptop
<NDPTAL85> Anyone have any ideas on why Thunderbird on 7.10 won't access my IMAP accounts?
<tekstacy> mcquaid, I don't see it
<mcquaid> thx, wonder why there is no entry for it now
<mcquaid> i was curious if they were replacing kfind or something
<tekteen> NDPTAL85: I will try it
<NDPTAL85> It will access one, but I have 4 others that it won't.
<rakan> Hello
<tekstacy> mcquaid, open Adept and see if it is installed
<tekstacy> hello rakan
<rakan> I copied and burned debian packages downloaded by adept from archives folder to a CD
<mcquaid> yep it's installed, just launched kfind from the run cmd. but I think it's a glaring omission to forget an entry for the find util
<tekteen> NDPTAL85: what are the settings
<rakan> now i formated my computer and reinstalled kubuntu
<rakan> how can i give all these packages to adept to reinstall because i dont want it to download them all again???
<NDPTAL85> tekstacy: Settings? Regular settings for a GMail account.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> hold on
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i noticed something strange
<tekstacy> NDPTAL85, I think you meant that for tekteen
<mcquaid> rakan, i never use adept but for apt-get/synaptic they go in /var/cache/apt/archives
<NDPTAL85> tekstacy: My bad
<matahari> nosrednaekim: days when sound worked, i looked at the ouput of /proc/asound/cards - and there were 2 cards present (one analog, one digital)
<matahari> nosrednaekim: now i only have one card there
<rakan> mcquaid: ok i copied the packages into the archives folder
<tekteen> it is working for me
<tekteen> check your settings
<rakan> how can i instruct apt-get to install them?
<NDPTAL85> I know the accounts work fine because they work in KMail and on both of my Macs.
<tekteen> ok
<matahari> nosrednaekim: is there a command to run a base-config of my system again?
<bibou> salut
<tekstacy> mcquaid, you could just put it in the menu yourself.
<tekteen> rightclick on the acount then click properties
<mcquaid> tekstacy, yes which i already did, but it's still pretty bad to miss that
<tekteen> NDPTAL85: then click the server settings tab
<nosrednaekim> matahari: didn't you say you recompiled alsa?
<mcquaid> rakan, i'm not sure I exactly understand.  are you doing a fresh install?
<NDPTAL85> tekteen: Then what?
<tekstacy> yup, yup. someone forgot. But hey, at least wer're not stuck with vista....
<edo_> hi all
<tekstacy> hi edo_
<tekteen> NDPTAL85: rightclick on the acount then click properties
<edo_> i'm italian
<matahari> nosrednaekim: yes, i did
<NDPTAL85> tekteen: Yeah I'm there already
<tekteen> NDPTAL85: then click the server settings tab
<nosrednaekim> matahari: well, that probably messed something up..
<edo_> goodbye
<NDPTAL85> tekteen: Dood, I'm there. Whats next?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: maybe i can uninstall it...
<tekteen> check that it is connecting to pop.gmail.com and port 995
<rakan> mcquaid: i did a clean install for kubuntu. But in the previous installation i installed alot of programs and packages using adept, to prevent downloading them again i just copied all the packages from the archives. What i am asking for is how can i give those packages to apt-get to install them all automatically with me having to go install them one by one???
<nosrednaekim> matahari: not sure...
<NDPTAL85> tekteen: Its IMAP. So it would be imap.gmail.com
<nosrednaekim> matahari: try reinstalling the kernel..
<tekteen> ok
<nosrednaekim> matahari: is its gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> *this
<matahari> nosrednaekim: yes
<tekteen> I suggest u use pop
<nosrednaekim> matahari: oh... hmm
<tekteen> it makes no difference
<nosrednaekim> NDPTAL85: gmail's IMAP is buggy
<tekstacy> back to work...   Thanks for the help guys.   bye
<rakan> mcquaid: got it?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: yeah... I don't know..
<mcquaid> rakan, ok, again I never used adept but in synaptic if you select all those packages to install it will recognize they are in the archive and not download them again
<NDPTAL85> nosrednaekim: Possibly but I'm only experiencing this issue on Thunderbird on Kubuntu. No other OS or email client.
<mcquaid> but that still is a pain selecting them all again
<matahari> nosrednaekim: what can i do....
<nosrednaekim> NDPTAL85: oh... ok
<tekteen> anyone know howto make accented characters (for spanish)
<rakan> aha ok, will try them
<rakan> i have to do it
<mcquaid> so... i would do from konsole:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb while in the archive dir
<rakan> dont got any other way :(
<rakan> hmm
<rakan> i will try that * :)
<mcquaid> rakan, let me know if that works. it should
<rakan> at least windows doesnt have such options
<rakan> if i format windows i have to do 2 days of reinstallation :D
<rakan> mcquaid: i will, thanks for now
<mcquaid> k
<tekteen> raken: u could back up windows
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're better off without windows :D
<tekteen> I agree
<matahari> nosrednaekim: how can i reinstall the kernel?
<tekteen> but u might need it
<tekteen> :-(
<naxa> hi! How can i set the resolution to 16 BPP in KDE?
<naxa> or 8 BPP
<DaSkreech> mcquaid: I think it may be they are using strigi now
<rakan> mcquaid: do u think it will work with some programs needing dependencies? would it install dependencies first then install package?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: that... I do not know... maybe install an older version of the kernel?
<matahari> nosrednaekim: and how can i do that?
<MaDiNfO_> does any one knows how can i enable TVout on my GFX board ?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: just a sec
<MaDiNfO_> to watch some movies on my TV ?
<mcquaid> rakan, hmm, that will proabably fail on some of them, if you haven't already downloaded the dependencies
<mcquaid> if all the dependencies are in that dir, you'll be fine
<rakan> mcquaid: They are there :D
<rakan> i will try now
<mcquaid> then you should be good to go
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i think i will reinstall gutsy....
<rakan> mcquaid: hmm, sudo dpkg -i *.deb did not install all
<rakan> i think it took the last installed package and reinstalled it
<raindog> After updating today my Kmenu won't open.  Is there a fix or workaround?
<MaDiNfO_> does any one knows how can i enable TVout on my GFX board ? _> to watch some movies on my TV ?
<rakan> (Reading database ... 85286 files and directories currently installed.)
<rakan> Preparing to replace bcm43xx-fwcutter 20060108-6build1 (using bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060108-6build1_i386.deb) ...
<rakan> Unpacking replacement bcm43xx-fwcutter ...
<rakan> Setting up bcm43xx-fwcutter (20060108-6build1) ...
<nosrednaekim> matahari: that may be easiest... do you have alot of files to backup?
<mcquaid> rakan, not sure I understand last installed package.  dpkg is for manually installing debs.  It will not go to the net and grab new versions or anything like apt-get.  it doesn't not reference your sources.list file.  it's just a manual deb installer
<NickPresta> raindog, you could try this in a konsole: dcop kicker kicker restart
<mcquaid> DaSkreech, strigi is an indexer like tracker, but what is the frontend for strigi in kde now?
<raindog> NickPresta: Hey thanks.  That did the trick.  (I'm still getting used to KDE.) :)
<NickPresta> raindog, no problem :)
<mcquaid> DaSkreech, I see there is a strigi applet, but is there not a standalone search that utilizes strigi/tracker backend?
<mcquaid> rakan, so what happened some installed?  none?
<rakan> mcquaid: no dpkg -i *.deb only installed bcm43xx-fwcutter.deb package which is for Broadcom wireless device drivers. Stopped right after the installation of this package completed
<mcquaid> hmmm
<matahari> nosrednaekim: yes/no..... the amount of files is not the problem.... how can i get a list of packages i installed manually?
<DaSkreech> mcquaid: Yes but not in KDE3 I think
<matahari> nosrednaekim: making a backup of /home should do it, right?
<ubuntu> hello all
<sgt_hannibal> hi, I'm new here.... And i have a problem  with the usb automount. Can anyone help me?
<rakan> mcquaid: i think selecting the packages again using adept or synaptic is the way to go
<ubuntu> i can't enable 3d desktop in kubuntu however i done it quickly in ubuntu any ideas how to enable it here
<mcquaid> you really should be able to do what i'm saying.  one sec
<rakan> mcquaid: ok waiting
<nosrednaekim> matahari: yes, that should do it... a list of packages that you manually installed would be hard...
<nosrednaekim> sgt_hannibal: what is the problem.
<matahari> nosrednaekim: i have an idea: the logfile....
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DrakeJustice_> hello all
<sgt_hannibal> my usb storage devices doesn't automount the way the it use to be
<sgt_hannibal> i upgrade to 7.10
<ubuntu> thanks i am doing that now
<nosrednaekim> matahari: you can get a list of ALL installed packages with "dpkg -l"
<matahari> ok
<matahari> nosrednaekim: please cross your fingers for me...
<matahari> nosrednaekim: if everything goes right i will be online again soon (hopefully in an hour....)
<nosrednaekim> sgt_hannibal: and what happens?
<nosrednaekim> matahari: :)
<nosrednaekim> matahari: in the future you may want to put your /home on a different partition..
<matahari> nosrednaekim: ;-)
<matahari> bye
<rakan> mquaid: it's working, the problem was that i did not CD to archives folder :p
<sgt_hannibal> nosrednaekim: well, I can mount it, the issue is that it used to automount and recoginize the name i gave to it, now i have to manually mount it, and it will be named sdb1
<athem> hi everyone, am i able to upgrade to kubuntu from an existing ubuntu 7.10 installation?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | athem
<athem> !upgrade
<ubotu> athem: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nosrednaekim> sgt_hannibal: take a look in system-settings-> advanced->disks and partitions
<sgt_hannibal> nosrednaekim: and i used to have conky display the stats about my usb drivers... but now it doesn't recoginize its name, the main problem is: the first usb that i plug in will besdb1, regardless its name
<mcquaid> rakan, ahh ok, i knew that should work.  good to hear
<jords> Does anyone know if there are kde 4 beta 4 packages avalible for kubuntu yet?
<DaSkreech> jords: Soon
<athem> DaSkreech: !update doesn't do anything, not help text pops up
<sgt_hannibal> nosrednaekim: thats how i mount it, but before used to be automatically with the usb name (like linux01, linux02, win .. etc)
<athem> ubotu: there's only upgrade info from previous ubuntu installations to the latest release there, no info on switching from ubuntu to kubuntu
<sgt_hannibal> nosrednaekim: and now is sdb1 sdb2 .... and the other matter... so I can't set my conkyrc to display my usb static right
<jords> athem: I think you just need to install kubuntu-desktop
<debian-is-me> My friend wants ATI drivers for kubuntu, how?
<nosrednaekim> sgt_hannibal: ah... you need to use mount by UUID in disks and partitions
<tekteen> go to the kcontrol panel
<DaSkreech> athem: ooooh
<nosrednaekim> debian-is-me: if he is on gutsy, use the restricted-manager-kde
<athem> hords: so Applications -> Add/Remove and then look for kubuntu-desktop?
<sgt_hannibal> nosrednaekim: I see ...
<DaSkreech> athem: You want to get rid of gnome ?
<debian-is-me> it says  softvare source (....)  is not enabled, what is wrong?
<nosrednaekim> !repositories | debian-is-me
<ubotu> debian-is-me: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> !search fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-#ubuntu-effects, fglrx, ati-#ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<athem> DaSkreech: I want to test out KDE, since i get choppy video playback and wondered if kde would work better
<jords> athem: I don't think it will be in add/remove, but If you go to synaptic it should be there
<nosrednaekim> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 8357 kB, installed size 22472 kB
<jords> athen
<nosrednaekim> debian-is-me: you need to enable the restricted-repository
<rakan> mcquaid: i thank you for saving 12 hours of my time :p :D
<DaSkreech> athem: ah. Umm why don't you just install Kaffiene then?
<DaSkreech> or vlc ?
<mcquaid> np
<debian-is-me> why is it restricted?
<tekteen> it means it is not open source
<tekteen> you can still use it
<tekteen> :-)
<jords> athem: is it there?
<nosrednaekim> debian-is-me: just that its not officailly supported since it is closed sourse...itssafe tho
<debian-is-me> But what is point of open-source for people that doesn't know how to program?
<athem> jords: there's lots of packages starting with kde, which one would be the right one to choose?
<athem> DaSkreech: what is Kaffiene?
<tekteen> it means other people can find bugs
<DaSkreech> athem: The KDE video player
<DaSkreech> You can install it in Gnome
<DaSkreech>  what are the specs on your machine ?
<DrakeJustice_> athem: not as well programed as some other video players i might add
<tekteen> debian-is-me: it also means it cannot be supported
<tekteen> although still safe
<debian-is-me> But for me, whats the diffrence? the binarys makes as much sense as the source-code, so should I use open-source or not care?
<tekteen> do not care
<tekteen> simple answer
<DrakeJustice_> sheesh!
<athem> DaSkreech: I am using ubuntu 7.10 with the standard gnome environment. running a kde program isn't possible atm ;)
<DrakeJustice_> tekteen: what if no one cared?
<DaSkreech> athem: Yes it is
<tekteen> i know
<DrakeJustice_> athem: gnome can run KDE apps
<tekteen> but it is all we have
<athem> oh...hmm...gonna give this a try then
<tekteen> and it has crashed many times
<tekteen> lol
<debian-is-me> Can gnome run Knetworkmanager?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: yea, but i wouldn't recommend it...
<arcade> Hmm.  Having trouble with compiz and Ubuntu 7.10 (w/kubuntu-desktop) ..
<debian-is-me> why not?
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: gnome has a better one (for gnome)
<debian-is-me> I like knetworkmanager
<DaSkreech> Knetworkmanager was abused
<arcade> Is it completely non-supported?
<DaSkreech> It needs love and attention
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: by all means, use it then :)
<DaSkreech> arcade: Not totally unsupported :)
<debian-is-me> how can i abuse knetworkmanager?
<DaSkreech> arcade: There is #compiz-fusion
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: he meant the developers of it i think
<arcade> DaSkreech: :P  Of course, but I'm thinking "support from other kubuntu-users"-supported :P
<DaSkreech> Sure
<debian-is-me> Can kubuntu/debian be used to crack wpa sertificates?
<angeldarkholme> hello everybody...could you please tell me how can I activate compiz fusion on kubuntu gutsy?
<DaSkreech> But a good number of KDE<__>compiz-fusion bugs are really only fixable by the compiz-fusion people
<DaSkreech> debian-is-me: Any computer can do that
<angeldarkholme> everything is installed (all the packages that I need)
<arcade> DaSkreech: Aha.:)
<DaSkreech> !compiz | angeldarkholme
<ubotu> angeldarkholme: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<angeldarkholme> but I can't see any desktop effects
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: essentially anything electrical can...
<angeldarkholme> thanks :)
<debian-is-me> But how?
<DaSkreech> angeldarkholme: open a konsole and type compiz --replace
<tekteen> look opensource is the way to go. but if you want to play 3d games you need to install restricted drivers. :-(
<DaSkreech> debian-is-me: Wrong place to discuss that
<arcade> DaSkreech: Well, I'm hoping Kubuntu 8.04 and Compiz will play better together :P  (And Ubuntu ... I mean, there are still Bugs!) :P
<DaSkreech> arcade: They will but it won't make much a difference
<jpatrick> arcade: it's planned
<gogy> hi to all I`m having pšroblems installing beryl-settings becouse they depend on python 2.4 I have 2.4 and 2.5 how to use right one for the instalation??
<debian-is-me> But I have a legimate reason, my school has wpa, but they won't give support for linux users, I have the username/password, but I need the sertificate
<arcade> DaSkreech: Hey, anything I can use to impress the windowsers at the office .. and try to get'em to switch :P
<DrakeJustice_> gogy: update-alternatives --config python
<DrakeJustice_> arcade: dozers aren't intelligent enough, switching them just makes them confused
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<DaSkreech> arcade: 8.10 will have KDE4 which has compositing built in
<DaSkreech>  compositing is the fanciness that compiz brings :)
<DaSkreech> arcade: try the comfusion DVd
<DrakeJustice_> KDE4.5 > compiz ?? w00t
<DaSkreech> arcade: or press alt+space :)
<arcade> DrakeJustice_: That's not _our_ windows users :P  I mean, we're a sysadmin company :P  Our windows users are smart.
<debian-is-me> what features will be inplented in Kubuntu 20.0.0.5?
<DrakeJustice_> arcade: that's cool...
<arcade> DrakeJustice_: about 120 people, around 70 unix users :P  Not all linux though ;P
<DrakeJustice_> arcade: lemme quote that 'windows users are smart' - nytimes
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<debian-is-me> is it freenode.com or org?
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: org
<arcade> DrakeJustice_: I'll be happy when our technical director turns unix (again).  he's just using windows these days because the windows-department are feeling bullied ;PP
<athem> DaSkreech: installed kaffeine but its not playing anything. so is there no way to get a kde desktop running other then to completely reinstall kubuntu from a live cd?
<DaSkreech> athem: Sure install kubuntu-desktop
<DrakeJustice_> arcade: tell the CEO's a nice presentation about 'vendor lock-in' and see their reaction
<debian-is-me> is samba faster than a windows 2003 server, and can samba connect to an windows 2003 server?
<tekteen> yes and yes
<DaSkreech> athem: are you upgrading to 7.10
<ardchoille> DrakeJustice_: Nice technique
<arcade> DrakeJustice_: Not necessary ;P  They know it.
<tekteen> samba it can also be configured more
<DrakeJustice_> arcade: and they still bought it?? lol
<athem> DaSkreech: am using ubuntu 7.10 already
<tekteen> debian-is-me: have any more questions
<debian-is-me> can I use a 133mhz 78mb ram as a samba file server?
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: yup
<DaSkreech> athem: ah ok :) yeah just install kubuntu-desktop
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: slowly :)
<arcade> DrakeJustice_: Well, as we're a "both windows and unix shop" some of them need to ;P
<debian-is-me> faster than windows 2003 on an fast computer?
<tekteen> debian-is-me: you would need a very basic install
<tekteen> (with samba)
<athem> DaSkreech: giving it a try, thanks ;)
<jords> athem: Yes you get a kde desktop if you install kubuntu-desktop
<debian-is-me> Yes, how can I strip debian down to speed up startup?
<ardchoille> debian-is-me: I don't think you'll get the desktop cd to run ont that, you're better off installing from the server cd
<DaSkreech> arcade: I like alt+space though :)
<athem> jords: thanks
<ardchoille> debian-is-me: install the server edition and build from there
<DaSkreech> debian-is-me: at that point I'd be looking at gentoo
<debian-is-me> I'm talking about a diffrent computer, it is debian, and it uses 70sec to boot, too slow. Need to speed up-
<tekteen> debian-is-me: boot does not matter
<debian-is-me> how do I login?
<tekteen> debian-is-me: what do u mean?
<debian-is-me> I want the boot time to be lower, I get bored when I start the computer.
<tekteen> you could run it all the time (i do)
<Aartix003> you get bored?
<DaSkreech> debian-is-me: kill services you don't need
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: check sysv-init (read up on it)
<ardchoille> debian-is-me: Why do you even reboot/shutdown?
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: /etc/init.d/
<debian-is-me> ok
<tekteen> debian-is-me: /etc/rc.2
<debian-is-me> Once in a while the power goes out, or the dog eats the wires
<ardchoille> debian-is-me: There's a nice cli ui for that: sysv-rc-conf
<tekteen> that is very rare
<tekteen> live through it
<Aartix003> debian-is-me: working?
<debian-is-me> working?
<tekteen> (from the very impatient 14 year old)
<noam_> ...so i installed the 8.42 driver, had some issues, so i ran uninstall_fglrx from /usr/share/ati and removed fglrx from the linux-restricted-modules. after i did that, X DID NOT LOAD AT ALL, and the radeon driver was sort of broken, so i installed 8.40. how depressing
<DrakeJustice_> ardchoille: does debian-is-me know what cli or ui are?
<debian-is-me> no, but do I need too?
<ardchoille> DrakeJustice_: I assumed he did
<DrakeJustice_> noam_: you aren't alone... my 200m hates me as well
<DrakeJustice_> ardchoille: lol
<qolo> I hate you too
<tekteen> I assumed too
<tekteen> cli=command line interface ui=user interface
<debian-is-me> so I can just remove stupid stuff? like hp printing? torrent tracker? and other crap
<ardchoille> I guess I could have foregone the "ui"
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: Alt+F2 'type 'konsole' then press enter then type into the terminal 'sudo sysv-rc-conf' and press enter
<yakuzi> Hi all, i've a strange problem... i just had a sudden shut-down (for the 3th or 4th time in a few days) on my laptop (using gutsy)
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: u need a new kernel compile probably
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: userspace apps shouldn't cause that unless they are malicious...
<bmk789> ktorrent isnt seeding correctly, is this a common problem?
<DrakeJustice_> bmk789: no... what version are you using
<yakuzi> i have totaly no idea what can cause it... because it's not a normal shut-down, but my laptop just turns of directly...
<bmk789> 2.2.1
<DrakeJustice_> bmk789: default gutsy version seeds fine for me... maybe a reinstall or check the tracker's in your torrent
<tekteen> bmk789: it may be your isp
<alexander> hi
<debian-is-me> sysv-rc-conf not found
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: that's what im saying, it has to be 'your hardware + bad kernel'
<bmk789> tekteen: its worked fine until i switched to ktorrent
<tekteen> type the command it gave
<alexander> how do i install my printer (hp laserjet 1018) on my kubuntu
<tekteen> ok
<bmk789> it will occasionally upload slowly but it drops after a few minutes
<ardchoille> debian-is-me: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<tekteen> no clue
<DrakeJustice_> ardchoille: lol
<debian-is-me> ' OK
<Alarm> whats a good application to trace hosts, check for open ports and stuff like that ?
<DaSkreech> yakuzi: power manager?
<debian-is-me> Alexander: lolz
<DrakeJustice_> Alarm: ethereal??? not my question guys...
<debian-is-me> Alexander: Install a printer in kubuntu is easy, just go into the priter thingi and install it.
<DaSkreech> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6rel-3 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<Alarm> what do u mean ethereal ?
<DrakeJustice_> alexander: you need programs called hp-toolbox, hplip, and hpjis...
<debian-is-me> sysv-rc-conf how do I use? can I unselect anything i don't use?
<DrakeJustice_> Alarm: ethereal is a network studying tool isn't it?
<alexander> he doesnt find it
<DaSkreech> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6rel-3 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 60 kB
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: read up on that stuff first man!
<debian-is-me> Is it a overkill to run kdm and gdm at the same time?
<DaSkreech> debian-is-me: yes
<tekteen> debian-is-me: BE CAREFUL!!!
<debian-is-me> witch one is best?
<Alarm> drag0,  i dont know
<tekteen> kdm
<tekteen> I think
<DrakeJustice_> alexander: use adept-manager to find those programs... or google them
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> the one you like
<DrakeJustice_> i figured someone would yell...
<yakuzi> can it be caused by a package that's maybe left after trying compiz-fusion?
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: don't run both unless you use both...
<debian-is-me> what does alsa do?
<tekteen> sound
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: i don't think so... do you use proprietary drivers?
<debian-is-me> Can I run kdm and gdm at the same time?
<tekteen> I would keep that
<tekteen> no
<debian-is-me> Why? I usally don't have any speakers
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: yes you can, but you can only use one at a time
<tekteen> ok
<yakuzi> well i've the restricted intel driver for my videocard
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: you can run more than one at a time, but can only Use one at a time...
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: that could be it... i wouldn't make that my first guess... how long has it been running good before shutting down (3months or more?)
<debian-is-me> cupssys, is printers right?
<tekteen> yep
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: if you don't know don't stop it!
<Aartix003> debian-is-me: nothing happends here!
<debian-is-me> ok
<debian-is-me> in the other room
<yakuzi> well i've installed gutsy around 1 week after release, before that i had feisty, working like a charm... (i didn't upgrade, a fresh install)
<debian-is-me> look for debian-is-me in the screen
<debian-is-me> what does klogd do?
<Aartix003> woot?
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: i hate to say, but you may need to reinstall to fix that kernel...
<tekteen> logs kde programs
<debian-is-me> change the room
<debian-is-me> that can't  be useful?
<DrakeJustice_> or google up howto compile a kernel for ubuntu
<bjwebb> my cursor is broke :S
<yakuzi> can i repair the kernell with the repair older instalation thing on the cd?
<bjwebb> its stuck on the crossed circle
<bjwebb> can i fix without logging out?
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: maybe, i've never had that situation...
<debian-is-me> It probably only use space an slow down computer making stupid logs?
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: you'd be surprised later when you need those logs to fix something and don't have them...
<debian-is-me> so it is safe to remove?
<rahmat> how do I make emerald my main theme manager?
<tekteen> debian-is-me: 1 I use them 2 they will be started later by kde
<yakuzi> the thing is also, if i open adept manager and i search for installed packages with compiz, i've 1 left... "libdecoration0"
<debian-is-me> crapy kde
<tekteen> yep
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: i wouldn't... they don't take that much ram or space...
<yakuzi> can i remove that safely? (maybe that's left from the compiz-try and it causes it?)
<debian-is-me> nfs-common seams useless? is it?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> unless u use nfs
<DaSkreech> debian-is-me: again gentoo would be good for that slow computer
<debian-is-me> don't eaven know what it is
<Aartix003> debian-is-me: aint working
<Nyle> hey guys
<debian-is-me> 600mhz amd duron
<DaSkreech> debian-is-me: just tell it you want to install samba and it will only install waht you need to run that
<Nyle> kubunti gusty keeps crashiin onn me
<DaSkreech> Nyle: repeatable ?
<rahmat> ok, im having serious issues, hah. Ive been searching everywhere but nothing has helped. I can't get KDM themes to work, can't get compiz confusion to work, and emerald theme manager to work.
<Nyle> if i click to see a menu sometimes, it will reboot X
<Nyle> if sometimes I drag a window it will reboot X
<Nyle> sometimes it goes blank/black
<DaSkreech> rahmat: You need to install a package for KDM themes
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i'd say it's repeatable...
<Nyle> sometimes the whole system locks up
<DaSkreech> !compiz | rahmat
<ubotu> rahmat: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rahmat> I have kdm theme manager
<Nyle> I've ran memtest for a while, cpu burn in test, all the cables are carefully plugged in tight
<Nyle> this only happens in kubuntu gusty
<debian-is-me> do i need openbsd? it seams usefull1
<Nyle> what do I do
<tekteen> lol
<debian-is-me> not?
<tekteen> debian-is-me: no
<Nyle> debian-is-me: you need flowers
<rahmat> I have the compix-fusion settings manager
<DaSkreech> Nyle: is it repeatable ?
<tekteen> debian-is-me: you do not know enough
<Nyle> DaSkreech: yes
<Nyle> DaSkreech: but I can't produce it
<rahmat> I can load that but when I x the effects, they don't apply
<rahmat> :\
<Nyle> it just happens
<tekteen> debian-is-me: sorry
<debian-is-me> too not have openbsd wont kill my system?
<rahmat> same with emerald theme manager
<tekteen> ?
<DaSkreech> Nyle: can you jump to #kubuntu-devel and explain what happens
<debian-is-me> it will still boot and work?
<Aartix003> debian-is-me: do this other day, im tired, i sleep now..
<debian-is-me> ok
<RichardBH> hi
<RichardBH> does anyone know anything about usb mmory sticks/cameras in kubuntu?
<tekteen> what do u need help with
<debian-is-me> Should I use rmnologin or does it suck like all the other stuff?
<tekteen> ?
<j2^> Hello! I've spent most of the night on google, trying to figure out why 7.10 on a fresh install (Even in safe graphics mode) just gives me horizontal stripes (i can sort of see the desktop, but reading anything is impossible) (Core2Duo 2.66, nVidia 7300)  Knoppmyth and LinuxMCE works fine.
<yurimxpxman> what's the sftp command to download an entire directory? `get dirname` isn't working for me..
<debian-is-me> does sysklogd also only make stupid logs?
<jords> yurimxpxman: Not sure there is one, but I think most graphical sftp clients (I use gftp) will just list the directory and then fetch each file...
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: 'system kernel log deamon'
<jords> yurimxpxman: that works fine
<debian-is-me> thaty would mean i don't need it at startup?
<DrakeJustice_> debian-is-me: depends... what are you doing? a samba server? u need logs for servers... you'll get in legal bs over not having apropriate logs
<debian-is-me> no a desktop
<RichardBH> anybody got any idea why my camera isnt detected when i plug it in? (even as just a usb storage thing like in windows)?
<DrakeJustice_> RichardBH: have you tried digiKam? it might be a PTP camera...
<ardchoille> RichardBH: Plug it in and see if you can add it on digicam
<ardchoille> *digikam
<tekteen> my camera (ect.) work fine
<ryanakca> Nyle: hmm... does it happen under GNOME?
<Aartix003> how can I get an ATI driver for my grafic-card?
<ardchoille> RichardBH: What kind of cam is it?
<ardchoille> !ati | Aartix003
<ubotu> Aartix003: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<purpleposeidon> Is there a daemon for letting a computer access another's usb ports?
<tekteen> samba will work
<yakuzi> DrakeJustice_: after i tried compiz-fusion i removed all the things i installed... but if i search in adept on compiz, i still find an installed package called "libdecoration0" can i remove it safely?
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: if you don't need compizfusion anymore
<DrakeJustice_> yakuzi: make sure libdecoration isn't dependant on kwin or metacity first... most importantly actaully
<Nyle> ryanakca: i don't use knome
<Nyle> but it happens not under anything but kubntu gusty
<RichardBH> DrakeJustice_: is digiKam something i can install with Adept?
<DrakeJustice_> RichardBH: yea, if it isn't already in the menu
<ardchoille> RichardBH: You should have digikam already in the Graphics menu
<RichardBH> ahha, found it, thanks
<RichardBH> im always worried i havent quite got 7.10 - i thought dolphin was supposed to replace konqueror, but theres no sign of it
<ardchoille> RichardBH: Open a terminal and type:  lsb_release -a
<methods> whats that program that can make a screen cap of a vnc session ?
<RichardBH> ardchoille: lsb-release: command not found
<ardchoille> RichardBH: you need a "_", not a "-"
<ardchoille> lsb_release -a
<RichardBH> ardchoille: my mistake :$
<RichardBH> 7.10
<ardchoille> That's Gutsy
<RichardBH> yeah
<RichardBH> i just thought that meant dolphin should have replaced konqueror :P
<ardchoille> RichardBH: My camera wasn't detected either, but I was able to add it n digikam
<RichardBH> digiKam cant autodetect it - ill try adding it manually
<yakuzi> DrakeJustice_: it seems not to be needed for kwin or metacity, lucky for me because i was a bit fast with removing... your wrning came after i hit the remove :s
<ardchoille> RichardBH: Which kind/model is it?
<Aartix003> ubotu: "cant find packs"
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RichardBH> ardchoille: Olympus C-725UZ
<ardchoille> RichardBH: I don't see it in the list in kcontrol. only C-700, C-750 and C-770
<ardchoille> RichardBH: I'm looking it up in the Hardware Compat List
<RichardBH> ardchoille: im fairly sure its a C-700 DERIVATIVE
<RichardBH> derivative*
<ardchoille> Hmm.. don't see it there either
<RichardBH> no, but i mean its almost identical to the C700
<RichardBH> just has a slightly better lens on the front
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<RichardBH> ardchoille: if it helps, im not sure any usb thing is detected..
<ardchoille> Then you have a bigger issue than just the camera
<RichardBH> in fact, i cant see my usb ports in the lspci list ...
<RichardBH> *goes back to google*
<sorush20> when I try to start system settings it keeps crashing any help please?
<ardchoille> sorush20: Try launching it from a terminal and see if there is any error output
<sorush20> I get this back trace http://pastebin.com/m486b9607
<sorush20> any ideas anyone?
<bjwebb> hi
<sorush20> hi bjwebb
<bjwebb> ħełłø
<sorush20> hello bjwebb
<bjwebb> any ideas of a video manager for linux?
<purpleposeidon> !USB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> bjwebb: is there a video manager in windows?
<bjwebb> sorush20: well for windows
<bjwebb> itunes?
<sorush20> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<sorush20> banshee is a good one and also kaffeine
<bjwebb> i know, but i don't want an audio player/manager alternative
<arash_> isn't itunes for music, not video manager?
<purpleposeidon> !usb
<bjwebb> it does music videos as well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arash_> what is video manager anyway?
<sorush20> there is songbird
<sorush20> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arash_> !info songbird
<ubotu> Package songbird does not exist in gutsy
<bjwebb> its not in gutsy repos i don't think
<bjwebb> songbird does video?
<arash_> too bad :p. bjwebb, are you looking for a program that simply plays video files?
<bjwebb> no
<bjwebb> i have them
<sorush20> there just isn't a program like that available as far as I know for linux
<bjwebb> hmmm
<methods> hey ?
<arash_> mind describing what a 'video manager' is?
<bjwebb> you would have thought someone would have done an itunes clone with video
<methods> is x11 tcp turned off ?
<bjwebb> arash_: like amarok is an audio manager
<arash_> bjwebb: ah, you mean it's have them in a playlist?
<sorush20> how do I add a user to a group from the command line
<bjwebb> arash_: yeah and a library
<zengen> Anyone know of a cd catalog app that will index id3 date of mp3's?
<arash_> bjwebb: maybe Democracy player or Miro is what ur looking for, I've nnot really used any of them seriously...
<bjwebb> arash_: hmm mebbe
<arash_> !info Democracy
<ubotu> Package democracy does not exist in gutsy
<arash_> !info Democracy Player
<bjwebb> !info miro
<ubotu> miro: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<bjwebb> arash_: you know Democracy = Miro
<arash_> bjwebb: yea, but I wasn't sure if they implemented it in 7.10
<bjwebb> oh okies
<arash_> bjwebb: I still have Democracy Player ;) , (I have 7.04), it's far to buggy to use
<bjwebb> yeah, i think i tried one of them briefly
<B-Minus> how can i upgrade to the latest compiz-fusion ?
<Alarm> when i just tried to do an apt-get upgrade , there were some packages to get upgraded like iceweasel openoffice.org-java-common . but i get also that penoffice.org openoffice.org-base and many others are being kept back, why is that
<d3vil_> hi
<sorush20> what are the dbg packages for system settings?
<methods> how do i enable x11 over tcp ?
<d3vil_> Hi, this is my first try with Linux... i installed kubuntu and can't access my other (sata) windos partitions
<yakuzi> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<d3vil_> i have read  that  i modified the fstab...
<d3vil_> ...but have no idea
<[Relic]> Got kdesudo running at boot but failing where do I look to see what it is trying to run that fails?
<RichardBH> anybody know anything about pci cards not being detected in kubuntu?
<sorush20> RichardBH: what pci card
<RichardBH> its a USB card with 2 sockets on
<sorush20> most usbs are detected..
<sorush20> try do in lspci to find out the name
<sorush20> do you see anything that sounds like your card
<sorush20> somone help me access my systemsettings it keeps crashing
<RichardBH> i have a host bridge, pci bridge, isa bridge and ide interface
<RichardBH> hten my wired and wireless cards
<RichardBH> then my agp graphics card
<sorush20> oaky
<RichardBH> the usb card doesnt seem to be listed
<DrakeJustice_> sorush20: type 'kcontrol > /tmp/bob' and paste the /tmp/bob file please
<sorush20> there isn't anything is the file
<sorush20> DrakeJustice_:
<genii> RichardBH: Perhaps plug some usb deivice into it then see the results of dmesg
<RichardBH> genii: the bits that get added just after it gets plugged in?
<genii> RichardBH: Yup. then you'll know at least if it's seeing the usb somehow even if it's not listing it as on the pci bus
<KeithF40> hey guys hwo do you get firefox working??????????
<KeithF40> i downloaded it and have all the files but nothign opens it up
<RichardBH> no - it still ends in the same lines, so it doesnt look like anything is getting added
<RichardBH> genii: i know the USBs have power because the camera turns on
<genii> So you went to Adept or Synaptic package manager and chose for firefox to be installed, it installed, and now won't run?
<KeithF40> oh i didnt know what to do there
<KeithF40> i just downloaded the file and extracted it
<KeithF40> im very new to linux
<Daisuke_Laptop> proposal for hardy
<Daisuke_Laptop> non-skippable new-user tutorial.
<Daisuke_Laptop> explaining repositories and software installation :)
<KeithF40> ok im in the manager
<genii> KeithF40: Install by package manager when possible :) Another alternative is from a Konsole, to type in: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install firefox
<RichardBH> Daisuke_Laptop: that would have been so useful for me...
<KeithF40> where is this tutorial for me to read
<eljefe_> can anyone tell me why me Kaffeine won't start?  It bounces there, mocking me, but there is no CPU usage or anything.
<genii> RichardBH: Does it show on command   lsusb instead of the lspci ?
<RichardBH> lsusb just makes it pause for about half a second and then display the next prompt
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, are trying to play a commercial dvd ?
<genii> KeithF40: OK you see where it has Search in top left? put in for instance   firefox
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: no, a home video.  its not the videotho, i cannot even launch the app.
<KeithF40> yeah there are like 20 maybe
<BluesKaj> will VLC play the video eljefe_ ?
<eljefe_> mplayer will
<eljefe_> its not the video, tho.  kaffeine won't open
<navets> is there a way to reinstall the gutsy kernel
<genii> KeithF40: n to where the main one, just firefox is. then check off the box
<kubuntunewbie> get vlc
<eljefe_> any video or anything
<eljefe_> lol thanks kubuntunewbie
<eljefe_> but  i like and want kaffeine; it worked yesterday.
<KeithF40> idk if its workoing
<KeithF40> i clicked reques install
<kubuntunewbie> eljefe_: u think people want advice from a guy with the name kubuntunewbie?!?! ;)
<genii> KeithF40: You have to hit Apply Changes in bottom right
<KeithF40> not it says break isntall
<eljefe_> lol
<BluesKaj> ok eljefe_ , try to install libxine1-ffmpeg
<eljefe_> already installed
<eljefe_> i reinstalled kaffeine but still, no.
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, was kaffeine working previous to your latest login ?
<eljefe_> yes
<BluesKaj> try a reboot
<genii> RichardBH: Do you know how to use pastebin website?
<eljefe_> i just powered down to install a hard drive, but I've done nothing with that yet, and i don't see how it is related.
<eljefe_> ok i'll try it...
<eljefe_> or can i just change runlevels?
<kubuntunewbie> rebooting fixes everything
<kubuntunewbie> one time i got a virus
<kubuntunewbie> and rebooted
<kubuntunewbie> and it was gone.
<BluesKaj> <---doesn't fool with runlevels
<eljefe_> i even removed the ~/.kde/apps/share/kaffeinerc but still no go
<eljefe_> lol ok i'll reboot, back in a few
<kubuntunewbie> anyone know of a good mindless game that can be played with a touchpad that is for linux and is free?
<genii> RichardBH: You can perhaps put in the pastebin the results of command:  lspci -vv       as well as the entire contents of the file /var/log/dmesg
<KeithF40> why am i getting this break install erorr?
<RichardBH> genii:  ill give it a go
<BluesKaj> kubuntunewbie, watch tv :)
<kubuntunewbie> BluesKaj: already doing that
<BluesKaj> tyhen yer halfwat there
<genii> KeithF40: When you opened the package manager did it ask for a password?
<BluesKaj> oops err then yer halfway there
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<genii> OK, not ghosting :)
<KeithF40> yes genjii and i entered it
<RichardBH> genii:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43055/ is the lspci -vv
<kubuntunewbie> ubotu whats up homie? how u been? u pimpin hoes tonight?
<bassmac> the packages with the kubuntu logo next to them in adept are "official" and others are not, right?
<eljefe_> BluesKaj and kubuntunewbie -- yeah the reboot fixed it :)  thanks for the obvious tip
<genii> KeithF40: OK, good. Exactly what was the message it gave about not being able to install, or such?
<genii> RichardBH: OK, reading
<kubuntunewbie> eljefe_: WAHOO! grab yourself a beer and enjoy watching that video u were going to watch!
<DrakeJustice_> i just popped in, but kubuntunewbie: do you know what ubotu is?
<eljefe_> will do!
<kubuntunewbie> DrakeJustice_: yes, its a bot.
<DrakeJustice_> kubuntunewbie: k
<kubuntunewbie> DrakeJustice_: i was hoping a few people in here had a sense of humor.
<kubuntunewbie> DrakeJustice_: ;)
<DrakeJustice_> kubuntunewbie: otherwise that would have been hilarious...
<kubuntunewbie> DrakeJustice_: lol
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, it's not obvious , it's just that it's symptomatic of a prob I had a few days ago as well, but why it requires a reboot to fix puzzles me :)
<DrakeJustice_> kubuntunewbie: only a few ppl im tore up on dro right now, so it didn't sink in
<kubuntunewbie> DrakeJustice_: hahah, nice bro
<RichardBH> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43056/ is the /var/lg/dmesg file
<genii> RichardBH: Great :) Reading
<eljefe_> yean me also puzzled too.  i wonder if it was "running" and I should have dug for its process?  whatever, we're in business.
<RichardBH> genii:  thanks
<DrakeJustice_> spacing back out into google now...
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, we should have tried to launch it from the CLI , to see what the error output was ..but it works now so....
<ubuntu> hi all i want to enable subpixel font smoothing in kubuntu, any ideas?
<eljefe_> I had, even with an strace, but nothing.
<eljefe_> without strace it just sat there.
<kubuntunewbie> what are the chances I could get pokerstars to run on linux?
<eljefe_> you tell us!  try it out
<KeithF40> there was an error commiting changes possibly ther wsa a prob d/ling some packages or teh commit woudl break packages
<KeithF40> could not commit changes-adept manager was the title bar
<kubuntunewbie> eljefe_: well it is an exe file and i would not know the first thing about runing an EXE file in linux
<eljefe_> next question, how do i get a UUID to help mount drives?
<eljefe_> nah, i'll just use the /dev/sdc1 i think, not really needed.
<robinson> evening, all
<KeithF40> this is the firefox-3.0 package
<robinson> running gutsy on my laptop, a compaq v5204nr. I have an occasional "stutter" in response, any ideas on how to get rid of this?
<genii> RichardBH: Some clues there. "Cannot allocate resources to slot 5" etc etc. Also your ACPI or APIC is not being seen or setup properly. I would recommend to try a kernel option of pci=routeirq to try and sort out the resources (likely irqs)
<robinson> i have 1GB of ram and a 1.5GHz CPU, worked fine on older distros
<eljefe_> ah you ARE a newbie then.  To do so, make sure that you have installed Wine; then at a command line (browse to the EXE in Dolphin, hit [F4] to open a terminal there) run "wine pokerstars.exe"
<eljefe_> kubuntunewbie: ^^
<RichardBH> genii: ok - how would I go about doing that?
<kubuntunewbie> eljefe_: thanks a lot.
<kubuntunewbie> eljefe_: trying that now
<eljefe_> sure
<eljefe_> thats why we're all here, to share what we know
<KeithF40> gegi you see what i wrote
<BluesKaj> robinson, it should run fine with those specs, but it could be a graphics or other hardware driver struggling to keep up, with xorg settings
<robinson> strange.. didnt have this stutter with fesity
<genii> RichardBH: To test it for a single boot, hit esc at grub. edit the default kernel line that ends something like quiet splash to add in  pci=routeirq then hit enter to save it for that session and b to boot. To make these kinds of changes permanent editing with admin privelege the file /boot/grub/menu.lst for that same kernel line.
<MaDiNfO_> does any one knows how can i enable TVout on my GFX board ? _> to watch some movies on my TV ???????????????????????????
<ubuntu> hi all i want to enable subpixel font smoothing in kubuntu, any ideas?
<kubuntunewbie> jeezus, i am downloading at 1500kB/s
<arash_> kubuntunewbie, tss.. that's nothing
<genii> KeithF40: OK, close the package manage, and then open up Konsole, from K menu..System. then put into Konsole:     sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install -f -y firefox
<kubuntunewbie> arash_: for 30 dollar a month cable modem its pretty sweet
<genii> KeithF40: The password it will want is the same as for your normal login
<RichardBH> genii: i add in the pci=routeirq after the quiet splash bit?
<genii> RichardBH: Or before, makes no difference
<RichardBH> ok
<arash_> kubuntunewbie: oh, sorry, I was comparing with 'Windows Update' upload speed ;)
<RichardBH> hopefully be back in about 10 minutes - thats how long it takes to shut down/boot up
<RichardBH> thanks for your help so far if i dont make it back
<genii> RichardBH: OK. after the boot see if lspci shows the card then
<KeithF40> it said the package is not available but is referred to by another package
<kubuntunewbie> eljefe_: oh wow, not in a million years did i expect it to work, but yeah, pokerstars is up and running.  i had no idea it would work.  Is wine pretty flawless?
<eljefe_> far from it
<eljefe_> but it depends on the app, and its getting pretty good these days
<eljefe_> larger apps, like Office 2003 or something, tend to wrok less well
<eljefe_> esp if its a MS app, as they like to make it hard
<eljefe_> but that is great that you're running!
<eljefe_> is it a fun game?
<robinson> Running Dreamweaver 8 with no issues using wine :)
<eljefe_> what release is Dreamweaver at now tho?
<level1__> hi, knetworkmanager is being a little dumb for me, I've had this problem since gutsy beta.  Basically, it deletes elements from knetworkmanagerrc; it seems to have trouble with more than 3 hardware (MAC) addresses being associated with one AP
<robinson> 9, i think
<eljefe_> eh, not too bad then
<level1__> copy in a new knetworkmanagerrc, sometimes it works
<robinson> 9 may work, just no need to buy it...
<eljefe_> Photoshop is another that doesn't often work well
<kubuntunewbie> eljefe_: its a poker site, u can play poker for free against people
<eljefe_> i think, i don't use it so no idea
<eljefe_> kubuntunewbie: nice
<genii> kubuntunewbie: I just did this last week for my friend, no linux pokerstars client. He says all the functions on it work as expected (feisty)
<kubuntunewbie> genii: yeah, i could not believe it
<kubuntunewbie> ahh this wine application is going to make my break from windows one step closer.
<genii> LOL closed Konversation accidentally
 * genii goes bleary-eyed to make coffee
<cedur> hello
<tekteen> hi
<eljefe_> aiight, got my new drive installed and working, now i only have 1500GB to worry about backing up ;)  have a good evening peops, off to dinner with my lady
<cedur> can someone halp me with installing VMware on ubuntu?
<eljefe_> cedur: i don't think its available yet :(
<eagles0513875> mornign guys
<eljefe_> evenin' ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<cedur> well
<eagles0513875> eljefe_: i wish i had a lady lucky u
<funcrush> good morning
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> morning fun
<cedur> good night : P
<eagles0513875> lol
<funcrush> lol
<funcrush> ;)
<eagles0513875> i should go to bed and i should be out clubbing right now
<cedur> brb
<eagles0513875> but i cant seem to get a hole of any of my friends
<eljefe_> cedur: you can install from VMWare's site, but when the package is available for install with Adept it'll work/upgrade nicer
<nosrednaekim> use virtualbox
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, you spend entirely too much time in here to have friends :)
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: ull be suprised how many friends i have all i need is a gf
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> WE are your friends
<cedur> well
<eagles0513875> u guys are as well:)
<tekteen> anyone know why the kubuntu install cds do not work in qemu
<BluesKaj> hehe
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: i figured out my problem
<eagles0513875> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<cedur> is there a possibility that vmware will run on wine?
<tekteen> no
<eagles0513875> cedur: just use virtualbox its exactly like vm
<tekteen> it is not working
<eagles0513875> and its in teh repos
<BluesKaj> err if you have vmware , you don't need wine
<cedur> Y?
<tekteen> ubuntu under ubuntu
<RichardBH> genii: no luck :( although i did discover i have 4 or 5 7.10 kernels installed ^o)
<eagles0513875> tekteen: i was just looking at it for my info i didnt know what it did
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sorry
<eagles0513875> tekteen: there should be virtual box in repos for ubuntu as well
<tekteen> next time you should private chat with the box
<tekteen> (I have done it)
<tekteen> bot*
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: i figured out why i couldnt convert my wmas
<genii> RichardBH: since the motherboard is also pre 1998 you will need as an option: acpi=force. (scouring the dmesg stuff again)
<eagles0513875> whats become of hobbsee i havent talked to her in ages
<RichardBH> does it matter that the motherboard may not have acpi?
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, think she's busy with her blog etc
<cedur> please, god, make a miracle, and make mi shitty-installed wine run this wmvare
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: what blog
<WindowSmasher> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<oficinia> Hi, i need to go to Kubuntu-es
<RichardBH> !ES
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<oficinia> Can you tell me how?
<oficinia> Thanks
<genii> RichardBH: Actually, it does have acpi, it's using some via chip for that actually. But you have to force the kernel to use it, older bios automatically for safety sake the boot process disables it
<RichardBH> ah, ok
<tekteen> type "/join #kubuntu-es"
<eagles0513875> this is going to be a headache debugging this embedded java os that i found and make some upgrades to it
<cedur> YES
<cedur> its working!
<cedur> i can't belive it!
<genii> RichardBH: Other notes: If possible to set in the bios of the system, check the pnp on or off settings. On really old boards it might be something like windows95 compatible or not
<WindowSmasher> Is there a graphical update manager to upgrade kubuntu?
<cedur> crap, its not working.
<ignoramus> Is anyone here any good with SynCE?
<eagles0513875> none of the girls i like seem to like nerds like me
<kubuntunewbie> WindowSmasher: yes, its called adept manager
<WindowSmasher> Right, but I have to change all the repos by hand, yes?
<kubuntunewbie> WindowSmasher: nope, let me get exactly how to do it for u
<RichardBH> genii: what should it be set to if possible?
<WindowSmasher> Thank you
<oficinia> Hi
<eagles0513875> WindowSmasher: u trying to upgrade to gutsy
<kubuntunewbie> windows load adept manager go to adept and then go to manage repositories
<kubuntunewbie> ^^ WindowSmasher
<eagles0513875> *jumps out of a window
<ignoramus> Has anyone been able to connect a WM5 device using synce?
<genii> RichardBH: If irq assignment is an issue then set the bios NOT to use pnp. Then it will assign an irq to devices on it's own and report those to the OS
<RichardBH> ok
<WindowSmasher> k
<WindowSmasher> I can only jump one version at a time right?
<genii> WindowSmasher: Yes
<kubuntunewbie> is there currently any sort of itunes software for linux so i can put song on my aidspod from linux?
<WindowSmasher> rude
<WindowSmasher> kubuntunewbie: banshee
<ignoramus> kubuntunewbie: also, sonbird has ipod support
<ignoramus> *songbird
<WindowSmasher> I always forget about songbird
<WindowSmasher> I used it for a while tho
<genii> WindowSmasher: If you are trying to upgrade from some version like 5.10 or such, I would say to just back up /home and do a fresh install
<ignoramus> WindowSmasher: It's been getting a lot better
<WindowSmasher> I'm on 6.06
<genii> WindowSmasher: 6.06 to 6.10 is the biggest leap/headache
<WindowSmasher> okay
<WindowSmasher> I'll use my works' ds3 to download 7.10 then
<nosrednaekim> amarok can do it too!
<WindowSmasher> haha
<Chris7mas> hi
<Chris7mas> don't you know, is there a way to mount or convert to iso a nrg image?
<ignoramus> WindowSmasher: I actually backed up whatever data, and then just used the 7.10 live cd - a *lot* less headaches
<nosrednaekim> Chris7mas: what is an nrg?
<WindowSmasher> nrg is a nero file
<genii> nrg=nero iso
<WindowSmasher> right?
<WindowSmasher> yeah
<WindowSmasher> ignoramus: okay
<Chris7mas> nrg image
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: An ISO made by Nero
<DaSkreech> it's nearly an ISo
<Chris7mas> so can i mount it as iso with sudo mount -o loop?
<Chris7mas> i don't have it yet, that's why i'm asking
<genii> !info nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Chris7mas> thankyou very much genii
<genii> np
<WindowSmasher> thanks all
<ignoramus> Chris7mas: I thought you wanted to convert TO .nrg
<ignoramus> although i dont know why you would need to
<genii> Chris7mas: usage is commandline but simple:   nrg2iso filename.nrg newisoname.iso
<FUD> anyone been able to sync a SmartPhone with Kubuntu?
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: what do u mean by sync?
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: like sync contacts?
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: i have a blackberry curve and i can get my data on and off of it with no problem
<TheSayers> Hm. Why does kopete crash the system?
<kyron> hello all, there seems to be many sources for info on ndiswrapper usage under kubuntu...too many, could anyone point me to a good one applicable to 7.10, thanks!
<FUD> kubuntunewbie: i've installed SynCE, but it doesn't connect - it just hangs
<FUD> I have an HTC STRTRK
#kubuntu 2007-11-03
<kubuntunewbie> TheSayers: i HATE kopete, i would "sudo apt-get remove kopete; sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: what kind of smartphone are u workin with?
<TheSayers> kubuntunewbie: does not change the fact it crashes :)
<kubuntunewbie> TheSayers: wow, cant help u there.
<kubuntunewbie> TheSayers: u cant use pidgin either?
<DaSkreech> kubuntunewbie: Sure do that
<supert0nes> mmm pidgin
<FUD> HTC STRTRK, aka Cingular 3125
<family> hello
<TheSayers> I can use pidgin but if it is shipped as 'stable' and doesnt work their is a problem...
<FUD> kubuntunewbie: it runs WM5
<supert0nes> if only it could dock
<DaSkreech> TheSayers: run it from the command line it should give you a error when it crashes
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: it porbably does not help anything that the 3125 is built on windows techmology
<DaSkreech> !info krecipes
<ubotu> krecipes: recipes manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~beta1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 2320 kB
<TheSayers> DaSkreech: it crashes X beyond restartable
<DaSkreech> woah
<DaSkreech> TheSayers: reproducable ?
<TheSayers> DaSkreech: It's happened more than once if that is what you mean
<supert0nes> not even ctrl alt f1 /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<nosrednaekim> supert0nes: it can
<supert0nes> teach me
<FUD> kubuntunewbie: Many people with WM5 use synce, but for whatever reason, it just says "waiting for device to connect..."
<supert0nes> and not for windows by the way
<DaSkreech> TheSayers: so you know what makes it crash ?
<FUD> kubuntunewbie: I can't browse any files.  I REFUSE to reinstall windows on a partition just to sync my damn phone, ya know :/
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: my blackberry works as plug and play and i can just add-remove stuff like a usb drive
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: but i have not messed with syncing contacts or anything
<nosrednaekim> FUD: maybe do it via virtulbox
<FUD> hmmm... kubuntunewbie: how do you browse- just in Konqueror?
<supert0nes> nosrednaekim: how do you make it dock?
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: konqueror or Dolphin
<nosrednaekim> supert0nes: its a plugin
<supert0nes> yeah ive searched but only found it for windows
<FUD> kubuntunewbie: and its under "storage media"?  ... All that shows is my HDD
<kubuntunewbie> FUD: yup, for me it come up
<nosrednaekim> supert0nes: then it must be in it by default...
<FUD> kubuntunewbie: looks like im SOL for the moment :/
<FUD> I hate proprietary crap
<DaSkreech> As far as I know the official blackberry forums have a linux support section
<ardchoille> same
<DaSkreech> with a subsection or Curve
<DaSkreech> for
<FUD> DaSkreech: it's a SmartPhone, IIRC theyre a little different
<DaSkreech> Ok thought that kubuntunewbie had a curve
<kubuntunewbie> DaSi do have a curve
<kubuntunewbie> DaSkreech: ^^
<FUD> oic
<FUD> Thanks guys- I'll check back later
<DaSkreech> kubuntunewbie: Did you check the offical BB forums?
<kubuntunewbie> DaSkreech: for what? all i need it to do is work as a USB device and it does that already.  I have no need to sync it.
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Ignore me then
<kubuntunewbie> DaSkreech: haha its all good, its friday night, relax and grab a beer
<eagles0513875> *sigh i was my saturday morning now could be like that
<eagles0513875> i need a gf lol
<ardchoille> Can Second Life run on Linux?
<LjL> yes
<RogueJediZero> yup
<ardchoille> Needs wine?
<RogueJediZero> Nope, it's native
<LjL> nope
<ardchoille> Oh?
<RogueJediZero> Thanks to the good folks at icculus.org
<ardchoille> Not lucky enough for it to be in the repos, huh?
<LjL> nope, but perhaps there's a .deb somewhere
<LjL> i think someone was talking about it
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: what a gf in the repos lol
<RogueJediZero> License issues, perhaps? I can only guess
<ardchoille> Nice
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: hahaha
<RogueJediZero> I think it has a loki installer
<LjL> ardchoille: anyway, it installs nicely in your /home without root, so even without a .deb, it's not a big issue
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: lol hey i found a java os for embedded systems which im goign to try and rework as a normal os system. but i really need adev machine
<LjL> ardchoille: <LjL> steel_lady: second life is in synaptic?  <steel_lady> LjL yes I did it over synaptic
<LjL> no idea what repository, or if steel_lady was daydreaming, but
<RogueJediZero> http://secondlife.com/community/linux-alpha.php
<ardchoille> LjL: Maybe a 3rd party repo
<MagicCow> Woohoo! Wifi working.
<ardchoille> I don't mess with those
 * MagicCow does a little dance
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: It's open source
<ardchoille> http://secondlife.com/community/linux-alpha.php
<DaSkreech> Hi nikkiana
<virnik> have somebody link for compiz kdock switcher?
<virnik> cos one at kdelook.org is useless
<underdog5004> hmm, can anyone help me with this? When I try to ping from my server to www.google.com (or anywhere else that's not on my lan), ping gets the proper ip address, sends packets, but never receives them. Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: can You browse to the site?
<underdog5004> DaSkreech: lemme check
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: u might not have ur firewall configured correctly either
 * underdog5004 starts up lynx
<underdog5004> looks good. Well, as good as it can in lynx, ha ha
<DaSkreech> try konqueror :)
<underdog5004> DaSkreech: can't, no gui
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: ping cnn.com
<supert0nes> s
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: have u checked ur firewall configuration
<underdog5004> ping www.cnn.com
<underdog5004> PING www.cnn.com (64.236.24.12) 56(84) bytes of data.
<underdog5004> --- www.cnn.com ping statistics ---
<underdog5004> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5006ms
<underdog5004> sorry for the spam
<eagles0513875> its ok damn what kinda connection r u on
<underdog5004> eagles0513875: dsl, 3 down, 500 up or so
 * underdog5004 reads through man page for iptable....
<underdog5004> erm,...and iptables too
<BigPick> o/
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: u shouldnt have such a high lag
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: there is somethign thats restricting ur connection and causing such a high lag
<underdog5004> http://pastebin.com/m2d439c0f is my iptables chains
<eagles0513875> ok
<underdog5004> eagles0513875: when I ping from my desktop box, it works just fine...
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: what kinda of firewall r u using
<underdog5004> iptables, I think
<underdog5004> as far as i know, anyway
<BigPick> So whats up all?
<underdog5004> BigPick: can't ping...
<BigPick> fun
<eagles0513875> does kubuntu come with a default firewall enabled
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: do u have port forwarding on ur router
<BigPick> No it does not.
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: do u have it enabled on ur router
<underdog5004> eagles0513875: hold on
<Daisuke_Ido> comes with iptables but no rules are set by default
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: that could be ur problem u dont have it setup on ur wrouter
<BigPick> When you say can't ping, do you mean Unknown Host or no response.
<underdog5004> ok, back. My gf called.
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: yes, kubuntu comes with a firewall, but the rules are empty. There are gui front-ends that can help you enable it, but a firewall on a default install really isn't needed
<underdog5004> eagles0513875: it's not a port-forwarding issue.
<eagles0513875> BigPick: he gets 100% packet loss
<underdog5004> BigPick:
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: whats the name of the gui
<underdog5004>  ping www.no-ip.com
<underdog5004> PING www.no-ip.com (204.16.252.112) 56(84) bytes of data.
<underdog5004> --- www.no-ip.com ping statistics ---
<underdog5004> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3000ms
<BigPick> okay, are you able to resolve hostnames? i.e. nslookup
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: There are a few: firestarter (gnome), kmyfirewall(kde) and I think the other is guarddog
<ardchoille> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
 * underdog5004 does sudo apt-get install nslookup
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> ty ardchoille
<bobesponja> hey
<ardchoille> yw
<blueyed> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<underdog5004> hmm, nslookup?
<underdog5004> can I use whois instead to check ?
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: if u wanna check if a pkg exists do apt-cache search nslookup
<bobesponja> do I need to add a line to sources.list? I can't get kde4 beta3 packages here
<eagles0513875> then if it does use the name that is found
<kubuntunewbie> lindsay lohan was hot when she was filming Herbie.
<eagles0513875> !offtopic lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BigPick> nslookup isnt a package, its a built in ip utility
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<underdog5004> BigPick: looks like whois can't complete it's lookup...
<kubuntunewbie> eagles0513875: lol, im in the offtopic channel but no one responded to my comment.
<blueyed> I've solved why compiz did not work for me anymore: disabling "show icons on desktop" causes it to fail to start (bug 159409)
<eagles0513875> kubuntunewbie: lol
<BigPick> underdog: Could you binutil the output of 'ifconfig' for me?
<BigPick> !binutil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binutil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anton__> My linux is SERIOUSLY bugged. Anyway to like...enter debug mode or anything?
<BigPick> shit, no sorry
<DaSkreech> anton__: Seriously?
<BigPick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<anton__> ...And I thought linux was supposed to be stable...
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> anton__: Has the kernel crashed ?
<anton__> DaSkreech: Yeah, My programs lose their titlebars, won't close...
<anton__> sometimes my keyboard won't work...
<DaSkreech> anton__: Oh
<DaSkreech> Kwin died
<anton__> I dunno if the kernel has crashed
<anton__> Kwin?
<DaSkreech> anton__: nothing would work if the kernel crashed
<underdog5004> BigPick: how do I use binutils?
<DaSkreech> anton__: do things have title bars now ?
<ardchoille> anton__: kwin is the default window manager in kde
<anton__> DaSkreech: No, no titlebars.
<BigPick> Not binutils, sorry, pastebin
<BigPick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> !paste
<DaSkreech> anton__: open konsole
<anton__> ok
<DaSkreech> type in kwin --replace &
<underdog5004> ok, ho
<underdog5004> erm, h/o, even
<anton__> Yay, now I can move the windows...
<anton__> thanks
<underdog5004> http://pastebin.com/m23890979
<DaSkreech> anton__: I used to have that on the desktop so I could just click and get kwin back
<DaSkreech> anton__: if it dies often come back and let us know
<ardchoille> I know you can ctrl+click anywhere in a window and move it, but does that work even if kwin crashes?
<Dry_Ice> I have a little question, hopefully you guys can help me :)
<anton__> still, I openedI still have troubles.
<eagles0513875> im back
<Dry_Ice> I have an intel mac
<Dry_Ice> and im partitioning a 2nd disk for kubuntu
<BigPick> your if config looks good. Try running 'nslookup google.com'
<anton__> I opened a virtuel keyboard before the last reboot, and it's still open at the middle of the screen...I can't close it. Why?!
<Dry_Ice> i cant seem to find what format to format the drive
<underdog5004> ardchoille: that'd be ALT + left click
<anton__> virtual*
<ardchoille> underdog5004: oh, right
<DaSkreech> anton__: Which virtual keyboard
<TheSayers> anton__: you can close it and , you need to go to session manager and tell it to open a clean session every boot
<Dry_Ice> basically, what format does the disk need to be in to install kubuntu?
<underdog5004> http://pastebin.com/m2e07c23b
<underdog5004> Dry_Ice: ext3, usually
<ardchoille> Dry_Ice: ext3
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: What are you using ot format it?
<anton__> TheSayers: I CAN'T close it... it's in the middle of my screen...really annoying :/
<Dry_Ice> im on a mac
<anton__> DaSkreech: Dunno the name
<Dry_Ice> and the app i usually use to format disks doesn't do ext3...
<TheSayers> anton__: go into htop or some system monitor and kill it
<DaSkreech> anton__: How did you open it?
<ardchoille> anton__: ctrl+alt+esc   when your mouse cursor turns to an "x", click the offending window
<Dry_Ice> and i'm formatting the disk
<Dry_Ice> not using it
<anton__> kvkbd, it's called
<BigPick> underdog5004: Okay, from the information you have given me it appears that you are behind a network firewall. Gateway address 192.168.2.1
<k5ubuntu> i need help installing java for kubuntu
<underdog5004> yessir
<Dry_Ice> are there any mac/linux nerds around?
<anton__> Thanks ardchoille!
<ardchoille> anton__: yw
<anton__> Now, the big question: WHY did everything start to screw with me? Worked fine before reboot...
<BigPick> Do you know what kind of firewall?
<sweettooth> hi there, wonder if anyone could help me out, i lost sound in kubuntu, when i restart the laptop, it seems working, is there anyway i could fix this problem without restarting?
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<underdog5004> BigPick: on my server (box that I'm having problems with), iptables. For the gateway, I'm not sure, but it's some crappy usr router.
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<underdog5004> wow...uh...thanks?
<nosrednaekim> :D
<ardchoille> lol
<k5ubuntu> can somebody help me to get java installed on kubuntu please
<underdog5004> ;)
<nosrednaekim> !java
<Dry_Ice> How do I format my disk into ext3 format?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<nosrednaekim> Dry_Ice: "mkfs.ext2"
<Dry_Ice> mkfs.ext2?
<underdog5004> Dry_Ice: or mkfs.ext3
<Dry_Ice> explain plz?
<BigPick> underdog5004: Okay, based on what I'm seeing the only thing I can conclusively say is that NAT (Network Address Translation) is not operating correctly on your firewall box.
<DaSkreech> anton__: It has a sense of humor?
<BigPick> underdoy5004: If you like, you can pastebin your iptables configuration and I can take a look.
<DaSkreech> anton__: BTW did you try clicking on the red power button on the keyboard?
<Dry_Ice> 17:50:59
<Dry_Ice> underdog5004Dry_Ice: or mkfs.ext3 <-- explain plz
<anton__> DaSkreech: Probably, pretty much destroyed my confidence in Linux...
<anton__> Yes, I clicked the button
<anton__> Didn't work
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> works here
<DaSkreech> what did you do before reboot?
<anton__> Nothing
<DaSkreech> Except reboot?
<anton__> yeah
<anton__> Hm...
<anton__> annoying anyway
<underdog5004> Dry_Ice: ext3 is a journaling filesystem, so you won't loose data when your power goes out (I think)
<anton__> Thanks by the way
<Dry_Ice> i know its a filesystem
<underdog5004> http://pastebin.com/m2d439c0f is my iptables chains
<Dry_Ice> i don't know how to format my disk into ext3
<TheSayers> exit
<DaSkreech> anton__: Sure. One other nice thing about linux is that if things break there is always a way to find out what went wrong and fix it
<underdog5004> Dry_Ice: in linux, it would be sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 , where hda1 will be your root drive
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: You can just leave them blank Kubuntu can format them on install
<underdog5004> root partition, anyway
<Dry_Ice> ok...
<Dry_Ice> Kubuntu formats on install?
<Dry_Ice> great!
<Dry_Ice> thanks DaSkreech :D
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: if you need it to :)
<anton__> DaSkreech: Yeah. And that's nice, really. I would prefer it wouldn't break, though.
<Dry_Ice> so basically...you have the cd
<DaSkreech> anton__: true.
<Dry_Ice> you run it?
<Dry_Ice> and it does everything?
 * underdog5004 thinks Dry_Ice is coming from gentoo ;)
<Dry_Ice> o.O
<underdog5004> Dry_Ice: yep
<anton__> The thought of throwing the comp out the window occured, to be honest
<Dry_Ice> i'm coming from OS X...
<Dry_Ice> i need something simple...
<anton__> Anyway, if any other problems show up, I'll be back. Thanks for the help. :)
<blendtux> why did you left heaven Dry_Ice
<DaSkreech> anton__: Well come in here we can help
<Dry_Ice> lol
<Dry_Ice> i'm a fool...
<Dry_Ice> that's why
<underdog5004> Dry_Ice: for simplicity, OS X, ubuntu, pclinuxos, maybe mandriva
<Dry_Ice> does anyone know how i can format the partition in terminal anyway?
<BigPick> underdog5004: I'm not seeing MASQUERADE of POSTROUTING
<Dry_Ice> i'm a Linux n00b...
<Dry_Ice> if you can't tell :P
<underdog5004> BigPick: not quite sure what that means...
<BigPick> underdog5004: The best guide I have found for NAT iptables is http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<underdog5004> Dry_Ice: don't worry about it. Just keep learning, lol
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: fdisk
<underdog5004> BigPick: so, you know what the problem is?
<tekteen> fdisk does not format
<underdog5004> wait, wait, I don't need to do NAT stuff with my server
<underdog5004> tekteen: don't forget to tell fdisk to write the changes to disk
<tekteen> fdisk is used for partitioning
<underdog5004> tekteen: I prefer cfdisk
<Dry_Ice> i need to partition/format
<Dry_Ice> is there a mac nerd here?
<underdog5004> Dry_Ice: kubuntu livecd will do this for you!
<Dry_Ice> i know, its a linux chanel...
<Dry_Ice> channel*
<tekteen> underdog5004: u what to talk to Dry_Ice
<Dry_Ice> i'm being impatient and downloading the image...
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: oh sorry
<DaSkreech> mkfs.ext3
<underdog5004> tekteen: um...what?
<BigPick> underdog5004: If you are using it as your network firewall you do.
<Dry_Ice> after i have the image
<Dry_Ice> i burn it to a cd
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: try man mkfs
<Dry_Ice> and do i boot up to the cd?
<tekteen> underdog5004: Dry_Ice wanted the help. I was helping him
<Dry_Ice> after i get the cd all done, i boot up to it right?
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: yes
<Dry_Ice> ok
<Dry_Ice> coz i'm downloading an .iso file right now
<tekteen> mke2fs will format a partition
<DaSkreech> cool
<Dry_Ice> i can burn that to the disk
<DaSkreech> Yes
<underdog5004> tekteen: it's ok, I was too. It's not a competition or anything. Feel free to continue with him
<Dry_Ice> and boot up to it
<DaSkreech> right
<Dry_Ice> too bad i only have cable :P
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: Want a easy read ?
<DaSkreech> !install | Dry_Ice
<ubotu> Dry_Ice: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tekteen> underdog5004: No use addressed me with an answer to someone else;s question
<underdog5004> tekteen: chill out, please.
<posingaspopular> hey guys Kamerheimer is getting this error on trying to 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43064/plain/
<k5ubuntu> i need help installed java for kubuntu 7.10
<Dry_Ice> idk if you caught it daskreech...
<underdog5004> tekteen: I'm sorry if I violated your conduct protocol.
<posingaspopular> i can't figure it out, maybe someone else knows
<Dry_Ice> i'm on a mac :D
<posingaspopular> !java | k5ubuntu
<ubotu> k5ubuntu: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: I did
<DaSkreech> !powerpc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Dry_Ice> i'm being stupid, leaving heaven, and downloading Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> In case it's an old mac :)
<Dry_Ice> nah, i have an intel :)
<Dry_Ice> although i prefer PPC
<Dry_Ice> but i have 200gb of hdd space to waste :D
<Dry_Ice> so i figured i'd put linux on a partition...
<posingaspopular> i wouldn't consider a linux partition a waste...
<posingaspopular> unless we're talking about redhat (lolamirite). jk ;p
<underdog5004> posingaspopular: kthxbye
<BigPick> Don't get me started on RedHat
<Dry_Ice> Daskreech: after i get the current version of Kubuntu on my partition, can i just update from the linux system?
<Dry_Ice> coz i don't mind using one CD to get linux on my computer
<posingaspopular> Dry_Ice: yes
<Dry_Ice>  they're only $.30
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: Update?
<Dry_Ice> well
<Dry_Ice> download the new image or whatever
<vzduch> BigPick: what's wrong w/ Red Hat?
<DaSkreech> What new image?
<Dry_Ice> after kubuntu gets updated
<underdog5004> BigPick: so, why did you point me to that NAT page?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dry_Ice> ubotu...
<DaSkreech> Short answer is yes
<Dry_Ice> nice...
<posingaspopular> omg i didn't mean to start a flame war. but to be clear, I think yum is an inferior package handler (and i've heard fedore dev say the same thing), but apt doesn't compare to conary. linux is still the best kernel/OS out there
<BigPick> underdog5004: Your network firewall needs to have NAT properly configured. Did you send me your current iptable chains or the servers?
<posingaspopular> back to the question at hand: Kamerheimer needs help installing firefox and gets this error when doing sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43064/plain/
<mark_> wie install ich ein prog
<DaSkreech> !botsnack | posingaspopular I like
<ubotu> posingaspopular I like: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dry_Ice> thanks for all your help Daskreech
<Dry_Ice> i'll bbs
<Dry_Ice> :D
<DaSkreech> Dry_Ice: Anytime
<Dry_Ice> buhbai
<DaSkreech> !de | mark_
<ubotu> mark_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<underdog5004> BigPick: my servers iptables chains. The NAT appliance is some crappy USR router/switch/firewall
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: sudo apt-get install firefox
<posingaspopular> isn't the command 'mozilla-firefox'
<ardchoille> no
<BigPick> If your connection is running through your server, NAT must also be enabled.
<posingaspopular> Kamerheimer: try 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<posingaspopular> i might been wrong about that command
<tekteen> no that was right
<ardchoille> There is no "mozilla-firefox" package, the browser is "firefox"
<DaSkreech> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> Package mozilla-firefox does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> :)
<Kamerheimer> i tried that posing
<eagles0513875> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8967 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<ardchoille> lightweight? hahaha
<eagles0513875> its just firefox u dont need mozilla
<Kamerheimer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43064/plain/
<ardchoille> Someon is deluded
<Kamerheimer> i cant install anything
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: u talking about me
<underdog5004> BigPick: my desktop and server both connect via the router/switch, which has a connection to my ISP
<Kamerheimer> cant install java
<DaSkreech> !info seamonkey
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> :-(
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: No, the bot factoid said Firefox is "lightweight"
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: have u tried port forwarding on ur router
<tekteen> type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin
<tekteen> to install java
<eagles0513875> Kamerheimer: or u can use adept manager and search for java
<underdog5004> eagles0513875: it's not necessary, since my desktop is set up the same way, and I have no problems with it.
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: r u running a previous release of kubuntu on it
<BigPick> underdog5004: Is your desktop also behind your server firewall?
<underdog5004> I'm running edgy on my server and gutsy on my desktop. desktop and server are both behind my ROUTERS firewall.
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: r they bothing using static ips
<Kamerheimer> eagles i did use the manager and didnt knwo which one to pick
<Kamerheimer> the previous commands from tek didnt nto owrk
<eagles0513875> Kamerheimer: u need the jdk and the jre
<underdog5004> eagles0513875: yes
<ctothej> I would like to use rdc with a custom resolution. krdc doesn't have sound when I use it and rdesktop/tsclient won't let me have a custom resolution. What can I do?
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: then u need to allow an exception for those ip addresses in ur routers firewall
<underdog5004> eagles0513875: no, I don't, because they're on the same LAN, so the firewall doesn't see any of that traffice.
<Kamerheimer> ok where do i get teh jdk and jre from, sun.java.com maybe
<underdog5004> traffic, even
<ardchoille> !java | Kamerheimer
<eagles0513875> Kamerheimer: they r in adept
<ubotu> Kamerheimer: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<eagles0513875> Kamerheimer: search java
<tekteen> Kamerheimer: type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-plugin"
<BigPick> underdog5004: Is the ip address of your desktop something like 192.168.2.x or 192.168.1.x
<eagles0513875> tekteen: he needs the jdk and jre or even just the jre
<tekteen> ok
<eagles0513875> unless u know how to write programs in java then ull need the jdk
<underdog5004> BigPick: yep, and so's my servers
<BigPick> Which one
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: this is a really random thing but have u tried doing a soft reset on ur router
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: nm that isnt goign to work
<underdog5004> BigPick: 192.168.2
<underdog5004> eagles0513875: no, I haven't
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: try that see if that helps anything
<BigPick> underdog5004: Allright, can you ping your router for me? 192.168.2.1 from your server.
<underdog5004> nvm, I fixed the problem. It was moblock blocking the ping replies. I just did sudo moblock-control stop and now I can ping! thanks for your help BigPick and eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> underdog5004: no problem
<eagles0513875> im out for the night guys
<BigPick> underdog5004: Awesome, I had a funny feeling ICMP packets were being filtered.
<underdog5004> hmm, gOS has been released: http://www.thinkgos.com/downloads.html
<Kamerheimer> ok i ran those commands and still getting errors
<anton__> Question: Is there any way to bind my mouse buttons (I have a M$ Habu)? I want to bind the two thumb buttons to work as forward and back.
<posingaspopular> im thinking that Kamerheimer might be having some dependency issues, because he's not getting any of those programs to install
<BigPick> underdog5004: Usually when you are able resolve DNS addresses but unable to ping, ICMP filtering or similar is ocurring.
<underdog5004> sounds reasonable
<Goop2> is it normal to have trouble using ALSA with multiple programs at one time?
<BigPick> underdog5004: I apologize for my confusing NAT response, I was under the impression that your setup was WAN->router->server->desktop
<underdog5004> no biggie
<underdog5004> irc leaves much to be desired in way of communication, that's for sure!
 * underdog5004 wants an MSPAINT style canvas for irc...
<biovore> irc is also from the 80's
<biovore> there are ctcp protocols that do things like voip and graphics and stuff..
<biovore> that run on irc..
<biovore> but there non-standard
<underdog5004> yeah...I just like to bitchnmoan about stuff, not try to fix them, :)
<biovore> rgr... Its fun so the disgruntled looks on the developers faces :-P
<biovore> (fun to see)
 * BigPick has a disgruntled look on his face.
<nosrednaekim> Goop2: turn on full duplex..
<ardchoille> irc is just multi-player notepad
<lespea> did you steal that from bash?
<biovore> lol
<ardchoille> yep
<debian-is-me> why does kubuntu use more ram than debian with kde?
<biovore> naw it's probably about the same.. there both running the same thing really..
<ardchoille> debian-is-me: Are you taking into account bufferes/cached ?
<ardchoille> Most people fail to do that
<debian-is-me> Ok, kubuntu is using more ram. Debian uses less. I don't think so. And kubuntu is slower too boot.
<debian-is-me> I don't think so about the buffer cache thing
<BigPick> That is likely due to some of the included packages such as NetworkManager.
<debian-is-me> I'm running knetworkmanager
<debian-is-me> on debian
<biovore> yeah.. there are a couple of extras.. strigi maybe.. its a hoe bag of a program..
<debian-is-me> so debian is better than kubuntu?
<BigPick> Strigi is the other thing that immediatley comes to mind.
<BigPick> I wouldn't say so.
<biovore> well there not exactly the same..
<biovore> kubuntu default desktop comes with more stuff..  it thats a problem.. then maybe its not as good as debian.. I used debian for a long time here.. I still like it..
<BigPick> If your only concern is memory usage and bootup time, then there is a difference.
<debian-is-me> but debian uses less ram, and uses lower boot time, and have a funnier installer
<robinson> hey, running compiz fusion on kubuntu gutsy. Open office doesnt have window decorations. how do i get this?
<debian-is-me> how do I get compiz fusion to my debian-box?
<ardchoille> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<biovore> thats why compiz is beta.. it does weird stuff with open-office..
<biovore> debian-is-me: probably best to download it and compile..
<debian-is-me> I  hate the compilator
<debian-is-me> it always complains about errors in line 72
<biovore> thats why we all use ubuntu..
<biovore> debian stable is very stale
<biovore> good for servers but not reallty all that good for desktops..  could try debian sid (unstable) to get the newer stuff..
<BigPick> I would not recommend doing a custom compile. There is likely a very simple answer to this problem.
<biovore> use kubuntu :-P
<debian-is-me> Can I apt-get install kubuntu?
<ardchoille> debian-is-me: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> That will get you the kde desktop for kubuntu
<debian-is-me> But I have debian
<biovore> (hes on debian.. note nick)
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<ardchoille> If I believed all the nicks I see, then there have been dieties and movie starts in here, lol
<lespea> ubotu: do you still use the feisty repos for the themes?
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<keoni> Has anyone else experienced not monitor going into suspend/no signal mode when booting off install cd. then after a few minutes yo are at the desktop
<wilson> they should fix adept from crashing randomly or just get rid of it
<keoni> scratch that not
<jake_348> what are people getting for sata performance in gutsy?
<jake_348> I have a 7200 rpm drive and my hdparm is only about 44 mb/s
<jake_348> should it be higher?
<underdog5004> wilson: synaptic is a way better frontend for apt than adept, that's for sure!
<lespea> I loves me my aptitude :)
<stepz_> ugh, dist-upgrade failed on linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<stepz_> says that it failed to create initrd image
<stepz_> any suggestions on how to start fixing this?
<BigPick> stepz_: start but trying to manually reconfigure the image package. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic"
<stepz_> linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic is broken or not fully installed
<BigPick> stepz_: If its complains that no such package is installed then try "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic"
<lespea> BigPick: does he have to clean it or whatever?
<BigPick> Possibly, but an inclomplete install can be resumed.
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Does anyone know about converting mdf files?  Though it's a CD image, K3B doesn't recognize it.  And the program mdf2iso doesn't recognize it, either.  Any ideas?
<BigPick> If a resume or a reconfigure fails then a clean\purge would be the next logical step.
<BigPick> Ertain: Hmmm... an interesting problem.
<stuffcorpse> Ertain: there's a program called 'iat' that has worked better for me
<stepz_> it broke in the configuration phase, if I remove the new kernel version for now, should it be possible to resume configuration of the rest of the stuff
<BigPick> stepz_: Not recommended. Could you pastebin the output for me?
<BigPick> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stepz_> the output of what?
<BigPick> stepz_: Whatever messages are returned from the configuration phase.
<stepz_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43069/
<stepz_> that is after the GUI process froze on me
<BigPick> stepz_: Allrighty can you pastebin the output of the command "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" for me?
<stepz_> I already managed to uninstall them, but here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43070/
<stepz_> I may have a clue where the problem may be, I now remembered that I'm running on encrypted root, and to get that working I had to do some modification to some initrd scripts
<BigPick> stepz_: Yeah, initramfs is complaining of an invalid option.
<BigPick> stepz_: Can you remember what files you had to modify?
<stepz_> I'm not sure how those modifications could end up passing mkinitramfs that invalid option, but I'll review my changes
<jtt> i know all the warnings but does anyone know where they disabled root login in gutsy  not kdmrc is set that
<ardchoille> jtt: when you diable the root account, doesn't that automatically disable logins?
<stepz_> I think I used this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem
<donsdw> Does anyone here know how to edit sudo (visudo) to extend time period?
<ardchoille> donsdw: search the wiki for "timestamp_timout"
<jtt> let me rephrase  i cant login as root at the kde login screen i use to set this up in kdmrc that no longer works
<ardchoille> jtt: I don't think you're going to get any help inhere about logging in as root.
<donsdw> ardchoille: Thanks, but what wiki? Where is it? What is it's name?  linuxwiki?
<ardchoille> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<tekstacy> What's the easiest way to back up the entire system?
<donsdw> ardchoille: I think I found it.  The one ubotu said?
<halohunter> hey i need help
<donsdw> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<ardchoille> donsdw: yeah, wiki.ubuntu.com
<donsdw> ardchoille: Thanks again.
<BigPick> stepz_: Alright, this is definately the cause of the problem. Could you try running "sudo update-initramfs -u ALL" for me?
<ardchoille> tekstacy: I use PartImage to do that:  http://www.sysresccd.org
<ardchoille> donsdw: yw
<halohunter> i need help setting up my microphone
<stepz_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43071/
<halohunter> i dont know to find my new sound card
<BigPick> halohunter: Do you know what type of soundcard you have?
<tekstacy> ardchoille, cool, thanks.
<tekstacy> that looks like a handy disk to have around
<halohunter> i dont know the command to look at your devices on your cpu
<ardchoille> tekstacy: The thing with PartImage is the partition you are backing up must be unmounted, so you can't use PartImage in kubuntu to back up kubuntu. However, that url I gave you has a very nice livecd that has partimage and tons of other admins apps.
<ardchoille> tekstacy: It is, I carry it with my Kubuntu livecd's
<vafada> hi. in dolphin.. how to enable the 'delete' command in the context menu?
<rgreening> yeah, whny is that hidden. And why does the trash can link not work
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> dolphin is not quite ready for prime time
<halohunter> what is the command to look at the devices on your board
<BigPick> stepz_: Okay... lets see here, after looking at that how-to you posted I might have some ideas...
<ardchoille> tekstacy: I have an 80Gb partition with my "/" on it, but "/" takes up about 6Gb, PartImage will only copy the used bit (6Gb) and compress it down to a 900Mg tarball.. it takes me about 10 minutes to backup my entire system.
<Jucato> halohunter: lspci
<halohunter> thanks
<vafada> source code shows that it can be enable by setting ShowDeleteCommand to true.. but i have no idea where to set this setting
<Jucato> rgreening: what do you ean the trash can link doesn't work?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i can haz help?
<rgreening> In dolphin. YOu cant drag/drop files into the can cause it's a bookmark
<Jucato> and Dolphin is quite ready "for primetime"... the Dolphin in Kubuntu isn't Dolphin
<rgreening> quite counter intuitive
<posingaspopular> i can't figure out how to file this documentation bug
<posingaspopular> rich isn't around
<vafada> Jucato: huh? then what is dolphin in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> vafada: D3lphin
<k5ubuntu> i need a good mac dock for kubuntu
<rgreening> D3lphin then... 0.9.2 for KDE 3.5 isnt ready... but Dolphin is KDE 4 and KDE 4 isnt ready.. catch 22
<ardchoille> k5ubuntu: kooldock, it's in the repos
<rgreening> :>
<vafada> Jucato: yeah make sense since the config fiile is d3lphinrc
<k5ubuntu> repos?
<halohunter> i found it it is called  Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI
<k5ubuntu> ardchoille: whats repos
<ardchoille> !repos | k5ubuntu
<ubotu> k5ubuntu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> rgreening: It's a bookmark. of course dragging and dropping to it won't work. I doubt that other people would have thought of doing that
<ardchoille> k5ubuntu: I remember someone giving you info about the repos not too long ago
<rgreening> Hmmm... I think it make sense.. It's a trash can. lol
<rgreening> Why even have the bookmark there....
<rgreening> pointless
<rgreening> :)
<Jucato> hi posingaspopular... I'm not good w/ documentation... have you tried #ubuntu-docs ?
<posingaspopular> of course. all i need help with is LP
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: what bug are you trying to file?
<Jucato> rgreening: for you. for everyone else, it isn't. it's a bookmark!
<Jucato> it's a link to a location
<k5ubuntu> how can i terminate another program causing my konsole to lock
<k5ubuntu> whats the code
<rgreening> And everyone needs a bookmark to their trash.. do you often dig through your trash :)
<Jucato> k5ubuntu: Ctrl+C
<posingaspopular> KDE help center->applet manuals doesn't actually do anything
<rgreening> lol
<vafada> so no way to put delete in context menu?
<Jucato> rgreening: yes. and some users do. otherwise, why would there be a need for the Trash anyway?
<k5ubuntu> doesnt  work
<stepz_> BigPick: I'd be glad to hear your ideas, because a cursory review of this stuff doesn't reveal to me who or why would pass that option to mkinitramfs
<Jucato> vafada: hold on
<jacques> k5ubuntu: try ctrl-D ?
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: Maybe that documentation hasn't been written yet?
<BigPick> stepz_: Right, okay, sorry just checking some things. Well we have several options.
<rgreening> Jucato: meh.. I guess Im not going to win the intuitive vs counterintuitive argument with you. Best I beat my head against a wall. :P
<vafada> Jucato: here's the code: kdeConfig.readEntry("ShowDeleteCommand", false);.. i just have no idea where to put that ShowDeleteCommand
<posingaspopular> well why would it be in gutsy if the documentation isn't up yet
<Jucato> rgreening: just because you don't do A or A isn't intuitive for you, doesn't mean it's the case for everybody else
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: Because documentation is one of the last things on the "To Do" list of almost ever developer
<Jucato> vafada: I don't think there's a GUI option for it in D3lphin right now
<posingaspopular> it's it's blank because they want some help with it, they shou
<posingaspopular> sigh.
<posingaspopular> nvm
<vafada> Jucato: yeah.. oh well thanks anyways
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: You could always join the ubuntu-docs team and fill it up :)
<BigPick> stepz_: Since dapper cryptsetup has become the prefered method for setting the kernel up to handle encrypted filesystems.
<posingaspopular> iam on the docs team
<rgreening> Jucato: Sorry, I guess I am used to things a bit differently since I have been building and designing Linux apps and systems since 1993...
<posingaspopular> but i need help bring it to their attention and no one was talking in the -doc chan
<posingaspopular> i guess they are talking now
<posingaspopular> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: I'm in the process of joining the docs team myself.
<BigPick> stepz_: but I am unsure of how safe it would be to try to switch your installation over to the cryptsetup scripts.
<Jucato> rgreening: that's perfectly understandable. but please don't presume that just because you don't go into Trash, nobody else does. :)
<tekstacy> goodnight all. thanks for the help
<Jucato> otherwise, we wouldn't have a Trash location at alll
<Jucato> anyway... lunch
<BigPick> Jucato, do you have any experience with encrypted filesystem setups?
<rgreening> Jucato: you missed my point entirely
<ardchoille> Jucato: Did you bring enough lunch for everyone?
 * ardchoille hides
<Jucato> <rgreening> And everyone needs a bookmark to their trash.. do you often dig through your trash :)
 * tekstacy tips hat, lights cigar and walks away....
<Jucato> that was my point
<Jucato> BigPick: sorry, nope
<rgreening> Jucato: my point was you should be able to drag/drop onto it and right-click/empty it, because of the way it appears and what it represents.
<ardchoille> I don't think I've ever used the trash.
<rgreening> Jucato: having a bookmark is like having a trashcan with no bottom
<rgreening> does only half the job
<rgreening> :)
<BigPick> Thanks Jucato. Well, looks like we are on our own stepz_ :P
<stepz_> could another option be, that some of the required stuff is in half upgraded state_
<stepz_> ?
<BigPick> stepz_: Yes that is true, but the other stuff is in a half upgraded state because it depends on the successful configuration of the image package.
<stepz_> ok, another, easier, option is to pump my home dir to an external hdd and reinstall
<BigPick> stepz_: One more thing we can try before we edit the scripts though. Could you try "update-initramfs -u -k all" for me?
<stepz_> I was going to change hdd's anyway
<BigPick> stepz_: Thats not easier, thats just giving up. Come on man, we can fix this!
<zach_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stepz_> ok, you want the -u -k all output?
<BigPick> stepz_: Yes please. Is it any different?
<stepz_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43073/
<stepz_> nothing caught my eye
<needles> has anyone here tried vector linux?
<BigPick> stepz_: Well that is rather interesting.
<BigPick> stepz_: Could your run "sudo dpkg --configure all" for me please?
<EightiesK> anyone know of a package that might help me learn german?
<stepz_> you mean sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<BigPick> stepz_: LMAO yeah, sorry I'm too tired.
<stepz_> exactly the same as the last time
<BigPick> dangit...
<BigPick> stepz_: Okay which kernel images do you still have completely installed currently?
<EightiesK> anyone know of a package that might help me learn german?
<stepz_> how do I check?
<BigPick> stepz_: "ls /boot | grep vm"
<stepz_> 2.6.20-15-generic, 2.6.20-16-generic and 2.6.22-14-generic
<stepz_> theres an initrd.img for each of those too
<Caram> join #edubuntu
<Caram> fail =(
<BigPick> stepz_: Sweet, okay...
<linux_> hello............
<BigPick> stepz_: We are first going to try to clean up some of these older kernel images.
<BigPick> stepz_: So try "sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.20-8-generic linux-image-2.6.20-9-generic linux-image-2.6.20-13-generic"
<stepz_> ok, and then?
<BigPick> stepz_: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again.
<stepz_> same error
<zach_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BigPick> stepz_: If you could please get me the output of "sudo update-initramfs -u -k -v all" you might want to pipe it to a temporary file. There will be alot of output.
<stepz_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43076/
<stepz_> is there a simple way to look at what that postinst script is trying to do_
<stepz_> ?
<BigPick> Erm... according to that output that just completed successfully?
<stepz_> yeah that completed successfully, as before
<BigPick> stepz_: I'm trying to think of a way to make dpkg more verbose.
<BigPick> There is a way I just can't remember... ack!
<nathan> i dunno if ya'll remember me from last night, well i reinstalled kubuntu . ran memtest for 13 hours .. and and faults, started up kubuntu and everything is working!!!
<nathan> must of somehow installed corrupted some how
<nathan> wine installed, vid,nic,sound all good didn't need to touch anything :D
<nathan> and and faults = and _NOT_ faults ;)
<nathan> -T
<BigPick> stepz_: Ah, just got an idea... hang on..
<stepz_> -D3773
<stepz_> outputed lots of stuff
<stepz_> by which I found where the postinst script is
<nathan> !installing steam
<nathan> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<nathan> .... noo ! :/
<stepz_>   my $ret = system("$ramdisk " . ($upgrading ? "-u" : "-c") . " -k " . $version . " >&2");
<BigPick> stepz_: No its not in the scripts! I just remembered a change that was make to the initramfs-tools that would effect how you setup your cryptography.
<BigPick> stepz_: remove the line "ramdisk = /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs" from /etc/kernel-img.conf
<stepz_> \o/
<BigPick> Did it work?
<stepz_> seems so
<BigPick> AHAHAHH!!!!
 * BigPick dances around room.
<stepz_> great success!
<BigPick> Boy that was a noggin scratcher.
<MagicCow> How do you start compiz?
<stepz_> in hindsight seems obvious
<MagicCow> I've followed the install instructions, but nothing seems to happen.
<BigPick> hindsight 20/20 :P
<stepz_> anyway, how do I resume the rest of the upgrade?
<BigPick> I realized "-c" is an option passed to update-initramfs, which is now the default setup utility.
<stepz_> I was inches away from deducing that myself when I saw a comment that said update-initramfs is called differently from mkinitrd
<BigPick> MagicCow: run "sudo compiz-start"
<BigPick> stepz_: I am very interested in setting up an encrypted filesystem on this laptop myself.
<]glow[> Hi, I have a smartphone (Audiovox SMT5600) with a Windows Mobile 5.0 operating system. I have Kubuntu feisty fawn. I installed Raki to try to connect to it via USB, but the phone is not being detected, any tips? any other chat room where to ask this same question?
<BigPick> stepz_: But I have been heretofore too timid to attempt it LMAO.
<MagicCow> Command not found.
<stepz_> BigPick: I had to change a script in that howto to wait for the hdd module to get loaded before doing cryptsetup
<stepz_> I had to choose between either attempting to do it or using Windows
<lordofthepigs> Hello! Can amarok record mp3 streamed from online radios?
<stepz_> managed to weasel my way out of getting cryptsetup working with smartcards
<stepz_> anyway, encrypted filesystem is pretty much a must have for work laptops, I'm amazed that the installer doesn't support them yet
<BigPick> MagicCow: oops, sorry I guess its just "sudo compiz" now.
<BigPick> ]glow[: Have you tried ksyncekonnector yet?
<BigPick> stepz_: It was on the roadmap for the gutsy release. However I do not think it made it in.
<nathan> from the desktop whats cmd to navigate to wine c:/ ??
<BigPick> stepz_: Is you entire filesystem encrypted? Or do you have to have something like the /boot partition unecrypted.
<stepz_> you need to have /boot unencrypted
<stepz_> otherwise there isn't any code to do the unencryption
<BigPick> stepz_: Yeah, that makes sense :P
<BigPick> stepz_: Wait, yeah... how else could it... I need to go to bed :)
<nathan> whats cmd to install instmsia.exe which is in drive_c .. wine ?
<BigPick> Sorry, I don't use wine :(
<nathan> :|
<se7en^Of^9> does someone know what linux the Asus Eee PC runs?
<ses59_> i upgraded to gutsy and just wanted to check that what i am running is gutsy but could find how to tell what is running on my machine
<ses59_> tried uname but it did not show the name just linux
<MagicCow> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ses59_> gave version number but not the kubuntu version
<BigPick> ses59_: I just had to do this a couple days ago... god why can't I remember anything tonight!
<anton__> Hello there, my screen just turned incredibly dark. Menus and "boxes that come up whern you hover over a file" are bright, though...Any idea why?
<posingaspopular> lsb_release -a
<anton__> me?
<posingaspopular> ses59_:
<posingaspopular> sorry anton__, i should have refrenced that to ses59_. i dont know how to answer your question. apologies
<anton__> No problem dude. Does anyone else have a clue? My compiz-fusion seems to have stopped working, also
<BigPick> ses59_: Ack, lemme look it up...
<se7en^Of^9> does someone know what linux the Asus Eee PC runs?
<ses59_> ok lsb_release did show what i wanted but -a showed no lsb modules available
<anton__> Ok, problem solved for now. did the compiz --replace command
<ses59_> sorry did not test first the lsb_release showed no lsb modules are available but with the -a it listed gutsy as my version
<BigPick> ses59: Ah, I come back and you have already found it. Excelent :)
<ses59_> thank you posingaspopular and BigPick
<BigPick> ses59_: Yes, lsb_release was how I accomplished that.
<BigPick> I just had a major brainfart and convinced myself it wasn't... and with that I'm going to go to bed... because I'm just gone...
<BigPick> Goodnight!
<MagicCow>  I've been over the forums, none of the solutions helped me.. maybe one of you guys have a clue. When I run Emerald Themer, I double click a theme, and nothing happens. I do not belive that compiz is running, but when I type "compiz" into terminal, I get
<MagicCow> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<posingaspopular> se7en^Of^9: xandrox linux
<posingaspopular> np ses59_
<nathan> how do i load a .msi file it says bad exe ?? its steam.msi btw
<nathan> do i do it through terminal or wine app ?
<rgreening> nathan: wine Start file.msi
<rgreening> run this from command line(konsole)
<nathan> works great, thanks
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> :)
<nathan> do i need to install any fonts as i can't see text lol :P
<rgreening> Yes and no...
<rgreening> If you get the latest wine from winehq, then no. It will work.
<rgreening> If you use the ine in the default repo, you need tahoma font
<nathan> i have latest wine i think, 0.9.46
<rgreening> 0.9.48
<se7en^Of^9> posingaspopular: xandrox is comercial isn't it?
<rgreening> nathan: create the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<rgreening> nathan: in it put the following:
<rgreening> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 7.10 "GutsyGibbon"deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon"
<rgreening> then update again
<rgreening> you'll get 0.9.48 wine and no need for tahoma font
<nathan> sorry im noob, so do i go into /etc/apt/sources.list/ and create winehq.list ?
<rgreening> yes
<Les_Caesars> how do I clear my recent history?
<Les_Caesars> recent documents*
<rgreening> nathan: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<rgreening> nathan: that might be easier to do
<nathan> kk
<rgreening> complete step by step
<rgreening> :)
<nathan> that was weird, i did wine start steaminstall.msi and it logged ne out
<nathan> and im still not seeing text :(
<posingaspopular> hey guys, how do i remove the system beep?
<posingaspopular> se7en^Of^9: no clue
<nathan> after i do: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list ----- do i restart the computer ? or shouldn't need to ?
<Les_Caesars> how do I clear my recent documents?
<hydrogen> nathan: no need
<hydrogen> just sudo apt-get update
<nathan> ok
<rgreening> nathan: this isn't windows :) no need to restart (unless something EXLICITLY says to)
<nathan> ok great
<ardchoille> nathan: Very little will require you to restart the computer.. unless your doing some kind of work with the kernel.
<rgreening> exactly
<posingaspopular> se7en^Of^9: it appears that they are commerical
<nathan> ok well how do i manually add the steam font as the 'wine update' didn't fix it :(
<nathan> neither winehq.list or sudo apt-get update (neither fixed the no font issue)
<ardchoille> nathan: kcontrol > System Administration > Font Installer
<rgreening> nathan: winserver -k
<rgreening> wineserver -k
<hydrogen> you need to update wine
<hydrogen> (sudo apt-get upgrade)
<rgreening> nathan: you have to restart the wineserver
<rgreening> otherwise, its still running the old files
<nathan> yeah the version is the same as before ? i restarted wineserver . no luck :(
<rgreening> did you update via package manager
<rgreening> or run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<rgreening> adding the repo only adds new package lists and not update
<rgreening> you have to re-run the updater to get the new wine
<rgreening> from konsole, if you type wine --version, what do you get
<nathan> wine --version
<nathan> wine-0.9.46
<rgreening> so, you didn't update yet
<hydrogen> sudo aptitude upgrade
<nathan> when i type apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it says:
<nathan> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ardchoille> nathan: use sudo
<rgreening> nathan: yeah
<rgreening> sudo...
<rgreening> it requires admin rights
<rgreening> or run Adept from K-menu
<nathan> ok sweet its updating something now
<rgreening> lol
<nathan> hehe im such a noob
<rgreening> then don't forget to run wineserver -k after
<nathan> kk
<rgreening> then you should be fine
<rgreening> :P
<nathan> :D
<nathan> sweet it is now working all good :D cheers
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> good stuff
<crxyem> anyone know where I can get help with konversation irc client ??
<biovore> try #konversation
<posingaspopular> crxyem: i can try.,..
<nathan> one more hurdle it seems, "Wine Gecko Installer" wants to install HTML something a rather from mozilla.. says "Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 7B98EF6D : Attempt to read virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights,
<crxyem> posingaspopular: Iwas wondering if there were any add-on script sites out there?
<crxyem> I'm not proficient enough in bash or pearl to write my own
<rgreening> nathan: runt this... wine iexplore winehq.org
<rgreening> it will install gecko for you
<rgreening> there's lots of info on the winehq page on setting up wine for the first time
<posingaspopular> ah yea, i am SURE there are.
<posingaspopular> i duno where they are though
<posingaspopular> so yea maybe irc has it's own IRC chan
<posingaspopular> it has to, i mean of course it does. it's only logical. they might know in there
<stuartmoffatDOTc> khaled mardem is probably their
<stuartmoffatDOTc> #mircofficial irc.mirc.co.uk
<stuartmoffatDOTc> lol
<stuartmoffatDOTc> imagine :P
<hydrogen> ..
<hydrogen> mirc is not irc
<hydrogen> as much as script kiddies everywhere would like to believe it
<nathan> when i installed steam, it make a Steam.Ink file on the desktop, is it safe to delete it?
<hydrogen> yes
<nathan> ok
<KalEl> Is there a Rapid Application Development tool bundled in Kubuntu?
<biovore> kdevelop?
<nathan> it appears my vid card drivers aren't installed, is there a cmd i should type to install / dl then? vid card is an asus 800 256mb
<nathan> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nathan> !video card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nathan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nathan> never mind for now :D
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i install domino theme?
<biovore> I don't think domino works on kde 3.5.8
<TAC> someone know some chanel in spanish??
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<TAC> muchas gracias
<cynewave> Anyone else having problems with 7.1 locking up?
<biovore> nope..
<cynewave> Good for everyone else - bad for me
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i install domino theme?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> cynewave: you have compiz running with gears in cube
<biovore> I don't think domino works on kde 3.5.8
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> biovore: it does tell me how to install it
<Demiwar> help i installed limewire and now i have no sound
<ChaosMachine> So  when is the last tiem you guys hugged someone?
<cynewave> ?
<Jester45> today why?
<Jester45> offtopic a bit
<biovore> you sure..  The lastest version won't build for kde-3.5.8 here..  depends on headers that no-longer are around..
<cynewave> I don't think I am running compiz
<Demiwar> on sound need help
<Demiwar> need a littel help on audio
<cynewave> ATOM - I'm not running Compiz
<cynewave> My system locks up when Ithe screen saver starts or if I leave it sitting for a period of time without the screensaver
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> cynewave: do you have superkarmaba themes running?
<nathan> another noob question, how to get my mic to work lol, sound works.. just mic doesn't
<cynewave> no - I have the plain jane vanilla install
<biovore> depends on your sound card..
<nathan> its sound blaster audigy
<biovore> which one?
<biovore> lspci..
<nathan> old sound card
<cynewave> and here is the kicker - I have installed this on 3 different machines with the same result
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i install domino theme?
<biovore> yeah.. I have an audigy 2 here..
<cynewave> The only one that psuedo works is my laptop
<nathan> looks exactly like this one: http://www.biocomp.net/sound_blaster.jpg
<biovore> thats a live.. not an audigy
<nathan> ok my bad
<biovore> those should work though..
<biovore> To get the mic to work though is kind of a pain..
<nathan> in cs the mic doesn't work at all, like i press the mic key.. and the icon doesn't even come up
<biovore> well got to get the mic working first in the linux mixer..
<biovore> make sure you have wine running under alsa
 * biovore farts
<biovore> wrong window..
<cynewave> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Are you running 7.1?
<cynewave> AT0M1CB0MB3R: with KDE?
<cynewave> Are most of the people here running 7.1?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah cynewave
<MagicCow> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !domino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> google on "kde domino"
<biovore> but domino won't build on kde-3.5.8 worked on feisty... not on gusty...  won't work untill there is a domino update..
<biovore> hehe.. I think I got domino to work..  There headers that are missing are in another package..
<biovore> apt-get install build-essential kdesdk kdebase-dev, then download the source for domino, ./configure --prefix=/usr &  make & sudo make install
<biovore> Extreamly under-details notes..
<nathan> when i terminal alsamixer, there is no microphone setting (i did unmute all though) so yeah eh *_*
<Dr_willis> that mixer often has a lot of settings 'off the screen' to the right side..
<Dr_willis> be sure you explore it all. :)
<Dr_willis> my audigy2zs has like 30+ sliders.. No idea what they all do
<nathan> kk :D
<Dry_Ice> Linux rocks!!!!
<nathan> awesome, you're right lol
<Dry_Ice> :D
<Dry_Ice> my rl name is nathan...
<Dry_Ice> but u stealz it :P
<nathan> keke :D
<nathan> if it says MM - that mean's it is muted yeah?
<Dry_Ice> ?
<Dry_Ice> MM in linux?
<Dry_Ice> or in irc?
<nathan> in terminal
<nathan> alsamixer
<Dry_Ice> hmmm
<MagicCow> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dry_Ice> idk...i'm a linux n00b
<ronin_> Any ATI users still up?
<Dry_Ice> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<xstat> hello, i have some troubles using traceroute6: it allways says 'unknown host' even if i specify a ip address... ping, nslookup, and internet in general works ok, do you know where the problem could be at?
<Dry_Ice> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<]glow[> Hi, I'm trying to follow this how-to: http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/howto.php#usbinfo to connect my smartphone (audiovox SMT5600 with WM5) to my feisty fawn - and I'm stuck
<]glow[> step 4, in "the driver entry" says: "If you got no output from the modprobe command (meaning it succeeded), restart this HOWTO from the Find out USB information about your device section." I repeat the steps in "Find out Usb info..." and I get the same results as before
<]glow[> i get "Driver=(none)"
<]glow[> by the way, i don't care about synching, I just want to copy files manually to my phone =( (txt files)
<nathan> hey guys, so i copied Live for speed demo(game) from my other pc(win. xp) and the game loads under wine, how do i add a folder + start icon in Start>Wine>Programs - menu?
<Dry_Ice> sorry
<Dry_Ice> i'm a linux n00b
<Dry_Ice> i'm only 44.4MB into my kubuntu download :P
<Dry_Ice> ok, i lied...44.5MB
<Dry_Ice> of 697MB
<shadewick> how do I set up a wireless card for the new kubuntu release?
<shadewick> I have a HP dv2047cl
<bangpijar> test,
<nathan> whats equivilent(sp) to Vertical SYNC lock in windows xp on kubuntu, as my fps will not go past 50fps in Live for speed (where as before I was exceeding 250fps in windows xp)
<nathan> i unlocked fps lock in LFS
<biovore> nathan: nvidia card?
<biovore> If you got a nvidia driver.. you can turn of vertical sync by running the "nvidia-settings" program
<nathan> how to run it
<nathan> through terminal ?
<emuse> anybody try the latest amd ati driver?
<nathan> nm got it :)
<Dry_Ice> i feel left out :P
<Dry_Ice> such a n00b like me...
<nathan> when i click "Save to X Configuration File" it says "Unable to create new X Config backup file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup'"
<Dry_Ice> ok, night/morning guys :D
<Dry_Ice> cy'all l8er
<nathan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tuxmaster1988> Why does kmix not have mute leds for individual channels
<nathan> bivore: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43091/ tahts the error i get when i save?
<tuxmaster1988> really need help with kmix
<wilson_> what do you mean individial channels ? mine has individual leds ??!?!?
<tuxmaster1988> Yea
<tuxmaster1988> I got Master, PCM, wave, ect
<tuxmaster1988> but no mutes for each
<tuxmaster1988> in ubuntu i do
<tuxmaster1988> but not kubuntu
<wilson_> wel that's weird, on mine there's the output tab, pcm you can't mute, but all the others you can
<wilson_> Front, Front Mic, Line, etc
<tuxmaster1988> <<<thats my problem
<tuxmaster1988> I got an audigy 4
<tuxmaster1988> works great in GNOME systems
<tuxmaster1988> but on any linux with kde
<tuxmaster1988> no mutes
<wilson_> weird
<tuxmaster1988> <<<tried PCLInuxos, yoper, kubuntu,
<tuxmaster1988> <<<Desktop BSDs kmix has mutes
<tuxmaster1988> but bsd is a turd
<tuxmaster1988> so i need to stay in linux
<nathan> anyone know how to increase FPS in games ie; if kubuntu has vsyn on, how to turn it off etc
<wilson_> there's nothing stopping you from running a kde desktop with the gnome mixer
<wilson_> just need to install it and figure out the name of it
<tuxmaster1988> but then i need all those gnome librarys
<tuxmaster1988> ewww
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you have a SEVERE lack of hard drive space, don't whine about it.
<Daisuke_Ido> not gnome, it has COOTIES!
<emuse> nathan:need to install the vedio driver correctly, or buy a better vedio card
<tuxmaster1988> yea but why would i want 2 desktop enviroments
<emuse> nathan:what is vsyn
<Daisuke_Ido> libraries != gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't have to install all of gnome to get a gtk mixer
<Daisuke_Ido> OR, you could just use alsamixer from a console.  IT has mutes
<nathan> vertical sync
<Daisuke_Ido> and there's also no harm in having multiple DEs
<nathan> but the thing is, when i was using windows XP i was getting over 250FPS.. now im barely getting 80FPS :/
<tuxmaster1988> whats the best sound card for linux, that has hardware mixing
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because XP lies
<Daisuke_Ido> it won't make the system run any slower, you're only using one DE at a time.
<tuxmaster1988> <<<i think it might be my audigy 4
<nathan> somehow i think kubuntu us limiting my fps
<tuxmaster1988> thats causing kmix to go awol
<Daisuke_Ido> that's possible
<wilson_> well if it works in gome but not kde there's something fruity going on
<tuxmaster1988> lol @ fruity
<tuxmaster1988> so what would be better
<emuse> Daisuke:maybe the driver in windows get a better performace
<tuxmaster1988> <<<really likes hardware mixing
<Daisuke_Ido> emuse: maybe both drivers are based on the same code!
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<emuse> Daisuke:considering ati driver
<tuxmaster1988> ewwww ati
<tuxmaster1988> nvidia forever, i figureed out with a quickness that new ati cards dont work so well in linux
<Daisuke_Ido> emuse: two things.  dai<tab>.  nick completion, it's your friend, and the only way i really pay attention to messages addressed to me.  2) ati's driver sucks in windows as well, it's just that there's less difference between the suckage of the dirver and the suckage of the os.  this is also why nvidia's driver seems flawless in windows.
<tuxmaster1988> lol
<wilson_> ati seem to have better designed gpus, but yeah, the drivers
<tuxmaster1988> <<<still needs a good soundcard
<Daisuke_Ido> tuxmaster1988: as for you - ati's releasing all of their reference specs to the open source community.  by this time next year, if not earlier, the drivers for ati cards in linux will wipe the floor with nvidia (and that really hurts to say, i've been an nvidia fan since the gf2 line)
<tuxmaster1988> noooooooo NEVER
<emuse> Daisuke_Ido: sorry,i am new to irc.now i get it.
<tuxmaster1988> over my dead body
<Daisuke_Ido> emuse: no problems, just makes it easier to see messages
<tuxmaster1988> <<<has a ati 9600 and it runs like crud in linux
<Daisuke_Ido> tuxmaster1988: it runs like crud *right now*
<wilson_> i dunno the HT Omega STRIKER 7.1 DTS looks ok but I have no idea if it's supported in linux
<Daisuke_Ido> give it time :)
<tuxmaster1988> i love my nvidia 5500
<tuxmaster1988> audigy 4 is iffy i think
<Daisuke_Ido> 7600gs :D
<tuxmaster1988> but i dont no what works better
<Daisuke_Ido> and do NOT go with an xfi
<tuxmaster1988> i know lol
<Daisuke_Ido> which is a shame
<tuxmaster1988> linux + bleeding edge hardware = DEATH
<tuxmaster1988> is the audigy se anygood?
<Daisuke_Ido> tuxmaster1988: again, that's a right now thing.  with ubuntu gaining market share, and one of the largest pc retailers supporting it, you're starting to see vendors take more interest in making sure their hardware works right in linux.  ati's a good first example of that
<tuxmaster1988> <<<wants to be in kubuntu, but soundcard is being finicky, and i noticed that most of my games dont work in ubuntu so i just dont know at this point
<tuxmaster1988> in 7.04 everything was great
<tuxmaster1988> 7.10 is well, um.......ew
<Daisuke_Ido> it's new
<tuxmaster1988> kubuntu 7.04 works with my audigy 5
<tuxmaster1988> 4^
<Daisuke_Ido> then there's no reason 7.10 shouldn't...  i would recommend enabling the backport and proposed repositories, see what comes of that
<wilson_> C-media CMI 8788 based cards seem ok
<tuxmaster1988> hardware mixing?
<wilson_> there's that thing http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/x-meridian.php
<wilson_> it won't have the dolby support under linux though
<tuxmaster1988> dang 70 proposed updates
<tuxmaster1988> <<<gets a reinstalled disc ready
<tuxmaster1988> <<<salutes his pc one last time and tells backports to do their stuff (hopefully)
<Daisuke_Ido> tuxmaster1988: may want to check to see if there's an updated kmix in that bunch
<tuxmaster1988> <<<in ubuntu
<tuxmaster1988> <<<<still deciding between  mandriva and kubuntu or mayby mepis......i hate the fact theirs a million distros
<tuxmaster1988> I love at least 10 distros
<tuxmaster1988> its like picky puppys
<tuxmaster1988> picking^^
<tuxmaster1988> <<<likes mepis it uses the debian repos... but then mandriva is really solid, but kubuntu is improved debian! errr confusing...
<emuse> tuxmaster1988: i use the kubuntu,it work perfect. so it is enough
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i install avant window manager
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> navigator?
<Daisuke_Ido> gutsy?
<Daisuke_Ido> last i knew, you don't, there are major incompatibilities
<eagles0513875> how do i fix this
<eagles0513875> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<eagles0513875> Reading package lists... Done
<eagles0513875> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nathan> just wondering why i get "Is LFS currently installed on your hard drive" when i created a submenu / item to load Live for speed(LFS)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i installed awn but it wont startup
<emuse> AT0M1CB0MB3R: is there a package called awn,i can't find it in apt-get
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> emuse: wha?
<x4245> hello
<lespea> wtf is awn?
<waylandbill> AT0M1CB0MB3R: what is awn and where did you get it?
<ubuntu> Hola
<x4245> can anyone tell me a smb client, konqueror cant upload files to the share
<waylandbill> x4245: you can try smb4k
<x4245> i did
<x4245> didnt work
<x4245> i need to upload files to a smb share , share is from a windows machine
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> waylandbill: its avant window navigator
<waylandbill> x4245: can it be that you don't have write permission?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i make my icons bigger
<lespea> x4245: what exactly is the error you're getting?
<x4245> waylandbill: i have write permissions on the share, when i open the share, it asks for password, i give it and it allows me connection, i can download anything from the share into me hdd, but whenever i create a new folder or copy a file into the share, konqueror tells me that it cant create it. but i can do it fine under a vm.
<x4245> i have a xp based vm installed, with it i can create any folder into share
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dang vm is to scary for me :[
<x4245> there are many packages in the repos for smb
<matahari> hi
<x4245> is there anyone that can upload files perfectly
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> so nobody can help me with making my icons bigger
<eagles0513875> x4245: i have yet to try my friend has a windows ftp server
<eagles0513875> i could try right now
<matahari> i have absolutely no sound in gutsy - using an intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound controller....
<matahari> i already activated the backports and install linux-backports-modules - but still no effort
<eagles0513875> x4245: his server is down am i have no way of trying anything
<x4245> eagles0513875: all right
<x4245> eagles0513875: can u recommend any package from ubuntu repos for me , or from anywhere else?
<eagles0513875> x4245: is this ur own personal windows  server
<x4245> yea
<eagles0513875> x4245: the only thing i can think of is using samba
<eagles0513875> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<twager> /part
<eagles0513875> x4245:wait
<x4245> eagles0513875: as a client?
<eagles0513875> x4245: u want read write access on a windows machine right
<x4245> eagles0513875: i aleady have write access, i just cant write into it using konqueror
<x4245> eagles0513875: also tried smb4k, it didnt work either
<eagles0513875> x4245: on ur linux box can u see ur windows partition
<eagles0513875> x4245: can u see the partition u wanna copy stuff 2
<x4245> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> u need to download ntfs3g
<x4245> eagles0513875: the server ison a different pc
<x4245> eagles0513875: not my own
<eagles0513875> x4245: u cant use ntfs3g for different computers
<socketbind> hi, i have a lock and web browser button on my notebook and i cant make it work : \
<x4245> eagles0513875: i know, thats why i m asking how can i upload files into my server share, as konqueror does not create folders or copy files into the share
<socketbind> but the strange thing is that the mapping is properly set up
<raylu> can anyone tell me what I need to do to get wireless working on a Acer Aspire 5670? Searching the forums gives me varied results and I haven't even confirmed the chipset yet
<eagles0513875> raylu: what kinda card
<raylu> x4245, is your "server share" ftp or nfs or...what?
<raylu> eagles0513875, that's what I'm wondering :(
<x4245> raylu: smb, i.e, windows share
<eagles0513875> raylu: ur running linux on there right
<raylu> yes
<eagles0513875> ryanakca:
<raylu> x4245, is the samba host a linux or win box?
<x4245> raylu: win box
<eagles0513875> raylu: the open up the command line
<x4245> raylu: it is using windows's own sharing, i donot have a samba server instaled on it.
<raylu> x4245, i'm guessing you have the share mounted and you're accessing it in konq?
<raylu> eagles0513875, yes?
<eagles0513875> raylu: then type in lspci it should bring a list of all ur devices and somewhere in there should be ur wifi
<matahari> hi
<x4245> raylu: i dont have it mounted per se, i just point konqueror to goto smb://my_machine/
<x4245> raylu: it can access the share that way.
<raylu> oh. is this gusty?
<raylu> eagles0513875, ah, right; thanks
<socketbind> i have successfully mapped my web button keycode to XF86WWW but it never opens a browser window, is there any way to fix it?
<raylu> intel pro/wireless 3945/abg
<nathan> im using aMSN and all my contacts text's are blurry / unreadable, how to fix?
<raylu> x4245, the feisty ioslave for smb was kinda messed up; is mounting it an option?
<x4245> raylu: ill check
<raylu> er...
<raylu> what?
<lg188> hello evrybody
<socketbind> raylu: both 3965 and 4965 intel wireless works perfectly on my notebooks
<raylu> =\ by "an option," i mean will you do it?
<raylu> socketbind, it doesn't even detect it as a device
<socketbind> raylu: it doesnt need any configuration just works for me
<eagles0513875> raylu: sry bout that my  java ide hung on me what was the last thing u said
<socketbind> raylu, is this a clean gutsy install?
<raylu> <raylu> eagles0513875, ah, right; thanks
<raylu> socketbind, still livecd, actually
<eagles0513875> raylu: what kinda card is urs out of curiosity
<socketbind> raylu, well thats all i can say, it is strange because i have a notebook with 4965 and an other one with 3965 and it works perfectly with gutsy
<raylu> 3945/abg
<eagles0513875> raylu: and once u get it installed a dialogue should pop up allowing u to enable any restricted drivers
<eagles0513875> tahts what it did for me and i got my wifi and open gl working out of the box just about
<socketbind> nope, iwlwifi is not a restricted driver
<socketbind> and it wont cause the restricted driver manager to pop up
<x4245> thanks guys
<x4245> it worked now, looks like i didnt have smbfs installed
<x4245> i installed it and now konqueror works fine.
<raylu> o.0
<eagles0513875> x4245: what u have to do to fix it
<raylu> iwlwifi?
<eagles0513875> raylu: u didnt get a box allowing u to enable restricted drivers
<x4245> didnt know that smbfs was needed for file uploading
<socketbind> raylu: yeah thats the new wifi driver for these wifi cards with intel chipset, specifically 3965 and 4965
<raylu> eagles0513875, haven't installed it yet; i want to make sure wireless works
<raylu> socketbind, er...what's the package name?
<eagles0513875> raylu: i think the only way thats goign to happen is if u try
<raylu> eagles0513875, er...no
<socketbind> raylu, it is part of the kernel
<lg188> waltzing is a 3 days away sombody knows a reason for it ?
<socketbind> shipped by default
<eagles0513875> raylu: lol wait im an idiot forgot u can try live cd
<eagles0513875> lg188: ?
<socketbind> check your dmesg
<socketbind> mine reads as:
<socketbind> [   35.264000] iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
<eagles0513875> alot of the intel stuff works out of the box
<eagles0513875> mine on the other hand lol
<socketbind> yeah, and so should work raylu's work too
<raylu> ahhhahhaha.
<raylu> dmesg | grep wire said that
<raylu> the radio kill switch was on =\
<raylu> "Kill switch must be off for wireless to work"
<raylu> so...i turned the wireless switch on...and...yeah...I feel like a moron now
<socketbind> yeah, and do you have a hardware wireless switch?
<socketbind> : )))
<socketbind> ahem well glad it turned out well
<socketbind> haha
<raylu> ^^
<socketbind> now can anybody answer why kmilo doesn't handle the XF86WWW altogether?
<socketbind> i got my web button mapped to XF86WWW and it doesnt open even a darned web browser window :\
<socketbind> xev says that it is recognized as XF86WWW
<lg188> eagles0513875 he is for 3 days nothing to say that i know sow....
<socketbind> judging my kmilo source it gets handled by the generic plugin but why it doesnt work at all?
<socketbind> i'm starting to lose my sanity with this thing
<raylu> iirc, there is a khotkeys or something similar
<matahari> can it be, that kubuntu changed something in my BIOS config?
<raylu> that was definitely not the right window
<socketbind> volume controls are even better they set the bad channel
<raylu> socketbind, change your master channel?
<x4245> hey, anyone know a good streaming server for linux
<socketbind> changed, he insists that he must change the "Headphone" channel even after setting master to "Front"
<socketbind> what do you want to stream and through which protocol?
<x4245> socketbind: udp if possible
<x4245> socketbind: but tcp if nothing else
<raylu> so...what do you want to stream?
<x4245> socketbind: there are many, as i have only been using the streaming server that comes with windows servers
<socketbind> im not too experienced about that : \ do those thing use the mms protocol?
<x4245> raylu: files, videos, though, its only for my LAN, so bandwidth is not an issue
<raylu> o.0 streaming files
<lg188> wat are jour comments for games ?
<socketbind> ah nope
<raylu> when the gusty installer partitioner tells you it's going to resize a partition in guided mode
<raylu> is that the size of the old one or of the new one?
<socketbind> dont you mean a upnp media server x4245?
<socketbind> like windows media  connect is?
<raylu> x4245, for video, i used lanovision, but it's a windows thing. then again, it was coded in python...
<Repsa_Jih> lg188: There are a few good games these days, but it's a little hard to find them
<raylu> there's also vls, the vlc server
<eagles0513875> raylu: if its python it should work
<eagles0513875> here i dont seey why it shouldnt
<lg188> Repsa_Jih and wich are they
<eagles0513875> i really need a dev machine
<x4245> ok, ill check out lanovision
<raylu> you can still code python to work only in windows, though i see no reason why that'd be
<x4245> problem is that most of my network pc's use windows
<raylu> that's not a problem :D well, if you use lanovision, that is
<socketbind> x4245, what was the name of the stuff you used on windows?
<x4245> socketbind: its the windows media server, the one that comes with windows 2003 server
<Repsa_Jih> lg188: see private chat
<socketbind> i dont think that you need vls or darwin for that
<lg188> Repsa_Jih kk
<socketbind> you need a upnp media server
<x4245> socketbind: where can i get it?
<socketbind> there are multiple implementations and the free ones are pretty bad
<raylu> when the gusty installer partitioner tells you it's going to resize a partition in guided mode
<raylu> is that the size of the old one or of the new one?
<socketbind> there is gmediaserver for instance x4245
<x4245> raylu: i think its the old one
<x4245> socketbind: ok, ill check it out.
<socketbind> but it didnt worked for me with windows media player 11
<matahari> could it be, that kubuntu changed something in my BIOS config?
<socketbind> matahari: i dont think so
<socketbind> i could hardly imagine that
<matahari> socketbind: it's because my sound here workes out of the box
<socketbind> and why it would change the bios for that?
<x4245> socketbind: is there a package for it?
<socketbind> linux has many nice drivers so many cards work out of the box
<socketbind> there should be
<matahari> socketbind: then i used qemu and wanted to emulate a soundcard - and then sound stopped working. now i did a fresh install and sound still doesn't work...
<socketbind> well thats pretty bad : \ i dunno
<socketbind> x4245, personally i use twonkymedia because it worked with windows media player and with the htpc
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i install new firefox?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> 2.0.0.9
<socketbind> but it costs money
<socketbind> but apart from that it works very good
<socketbind> i can access all my movies, pictures on my local net
<x4245> socketbind: ok, about lanovision, its not for linux?
<socketbind> it seems so
<x4245> socketbind: i found flumotion server on the buntu repos, is it good?
<x4245> socketbind: coz it never worked for me before
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i install new firefox?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> 2.0.0.9
<raylu> AT0M1CB0MB3R, what's the latest version in the repos?
<x4245> AT0M1CB0MB3R: use the repos
<socketbind> x4245, well i dont see what does it stream and through what
<x4245> socketbind: its the only streaming server i could find on the repos
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: just do this in the command line sudo apt-get install firefox
<socketbind> x4245, how do you want to access your media? for instance i use windows media player 11, yahoo music jukebox as the clients for music
<matahari> socketbind: do you know somebody who can help me?
<socketbind> matahari: not really : \ but keep asking later maybe some experts arrive :)
<matahari> :-)
<matahari> thanks
<socketbind> x4245, and for movies tvedia or the htpc
<raylu> help with what?
<socketbind> hope, it gets fixed
<icecruncher> ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> its not the newest version in repos socketbind
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> oops
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> its not the newest version in repos eagles0513875
<raylu> AT0M1CB0MB3R, if it's not, try backports
<socketbind> matahari is having some problems with the soundcard
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> no clue what that is
<raylu> ubuntuforums.org, search :D
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> im not bout to do that
<socketbind> x4245, and for my pics or movies i use tvedia or media center in windows
<socketbind> they all automatically detect the media
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: whats in the repos
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: mozilla
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> duh
<pabligeno> hi
<icecruncher> lolz
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: im saying version
<pabligeno> any can helpme?
<eagles0513875> !ask | pabligeno
<ubotu> pabligeno: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pabligeno> i can install dynamips
<pabligeno> and im download rpm packet
<pabligeno> use alien to move a deb
<eagles0513875> pabligeno: thats what u have to do
<pabligeno> im installing use
<pabligeno> dpkg -i packet.deb
<pabligeno> and when i have run
<pabligeno> i have a error
<pabligeno> look
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ur wanting firefox right
<eagles0513875> pabligeno: dont post it here
<eagles0513875> !pastbin | pabligeno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pabligeno> ok
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | pabligeno
<ubotu> pabligeno: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pabligeno> here have my pastebin :P
<pabligeno> http://pastebin.com/m5de04f01
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: yeah
<pabligeno> look please
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: the latest in the repo is 2.0.0.8
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: yeah but the latest is 2.0.0.9
<x4245> socketbind: well, the client should be windows media player if possible, but an external client will work also
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: u have to download it from the site
<eagles0513875> x4245: dont mention winblows in here
<eagles0513875> unless u really need to
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: i did that but i dont know how to install it like that
<pabligeno> ubotu: can you see my error?
<pabligeno> eagles0513875:
<socketbind> x4245, the you need a upnp media server with DLNA support
<eagles0513875> pabligeno: ubotu is a bot
<icecruncher> pabligeno: install libpcap
<socketbind> to be honest, the ones avaiable on linux are NOCTURNAL
<pabligeno> mmmmmmmm
<pabligeno> wait
<x4245> socketbind: i dont need a upnp server, my clients will only be pc's , not devices.
<eagles0513875> pabligeno: i have never used that before
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: is it an rpm or what
<pabligeno> how?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: no its tar.gz
<eagles0513875> pabligeno: i have never used what ur talking about so i have no idea
<socketbind> x4245, upnp is not just for devices, wmp uses upnp too
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: extract it first
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> done
<pabligeno> mmmmmm
<eagles0513875> ok now whats the format of the pkg
<pabligeno> the question is
<pabligeno> how to install libpcap.so.0.9.4 in my system?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what one is the install one?
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: is it a deb or rpm
<icecruncher> pabligeno: open adpet manager and search it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ill check
<eagles0513875> pabligeno: check repos
<pabligeno> i dont find there
<x4245> socketbind: all right
<icecruncher> pabligeno: just the "libpcap"
<pabligeno> :(
<pabligeno> yes
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: let me download it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> :]
<x4245> socketbind: so is there any , how bout darwin server from apple
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> http://mozilla.org
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: might as well upgrade it while im helping u
<eagles0513875> lol
<pabligeno> the packet +++
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: true
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: its goign to take a m in
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok
<icecruncher> pabligeno: try just searching pcap it's there somewhere
<eagles0513875> i hate my cable internet provider
<pabligeno> ok
<pabligeno> wait
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: i need the newest because i cant do my homeowork on older version :[
<pabligeno> dont find :(
<pabligeno> i need install this library
<pabligeno> im find
<pabligeno> but only rpm
<pabligeno> and alien tell me a error
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> pabligeno: what language do you speak?
<pabligeno> español
<pabligeno> sorry by my english
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !es | pabligeno
<ubotu> pabligeno: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<icecruncher> pabligeno: just a sec
<pabligeno> mmmmmmm
<pabligeno> no many people there
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: what kinda hw
<pabligeno> this is discrimination :P
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> math science bunch of junk
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i need it to be done by tomorrow
<eagles0513875> pabligeno: no its not
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> and im sleepy
<Q-collective> pabligeno: or you could just talk in english :p
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: :( iill try do my best to get u up and running with it asap
<eagles0513875> Q-collective: im guessing ur a star trek fan
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: thanks
<Q-collective> I was, but yeah, sticked with the nick
<pabligeno> mmmmm
<pabligeno> i try
<pabligeno> :$
<icecruncher> pabligeno: it's there called "libpcap"
<pabligeno> sorry my english is very pioor
<pabligeno> porr
<nathan> any recommendations on kubuntu download accelerator ?
<pabligeno> poor
<pabligeno> mmmm
<pabligeno> im searching by apt
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: btw how do i uninstall wine?
<pabligeno> im use the command apt-cache search asdasd
<x4245> does anyone know how can i remove the samba server name after it is installed
<icecruncher> pabligeno: and try the backports for the newest version
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: do u know how to compile from source
<pabligeno> what is backports?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: firefox?
<Q-collective> nathan: download accelerator? do those even exist in linuxland?
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: for me easiest way is to go into adept manager and search for it
<x4245> once samba is installed , when i access the server in windows, it shows on the title bar (samba server v.xxx)
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: anyting from source cuz im thinking thats what u gotta do with firefox
<x4245> how can i remove it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: no i dont :[
<pabligeno> icecruncher: look this please
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: actually u dont need to compile it from source
<nathan> yeah, axel, wxdownload etc etc, but i want to get opinions on which one i should get -_-
<pabligeno> hey
<Q-collective> I just use wget and kget
<nathan> ok ima try axel DA
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: so what do i do
<pabligeno> look this please
<pabligeno> http://pastebin.com/m5003ad5d
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: :( this is actually not goign to be easy
<pabligeno> i need help
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: im not a total newbie
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i have never installed the latest version of ff from download before
<pabligeno> hey
<pabligeno> http://pastebin.com/m5003ad5d}
<pabligeno> http://pastebin.com/m5003ad5d
<Q-collective> why not just install firefox with apt-get?
<matahari> sound worked out of the box in gutsy. then i used qemu and wanted to emulate a soundcard - and then sound stopped working. now i did a fresh install and sound still doesn't work... can somebody help me please?
<zump> Hi. The network settings module in kubuntu really SUCKS ASS. is there any viable replacement?
<eagles0513875> Q-collective: AT0M1CB0MB3R needs the latest version
<Q-collective> matahari: did you unmute the channels in alsamixer?
<pabligeno> mmmmmmmmm
<pabligeno> i have a rrer whit alien
<pabligeno> http://pastebin.com/m5003ad5d
<Q-collective> eagles0513875: which one? version 2.x or 3.x?
<pabligeno> plese
<icecruncher> pabligeno: they are only warnings. should still work
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Q-collective: 2.0.0.9
<matahari> Q-collective: yes
<eagles0513875> 2.0.0.9 from the firefox website
<Q-collective> AT0M1CB0MB3R: well, it should come up fast enough in apt-get, why do the hassle of compiling 2.0.0.9 by hand?
<pabligeno> ok
<eagles0513875> Q-collective: tried to compile it its not source
<Q-collective> matahari: well, I too don't have a working sound on my laptop, so I guess I'm not a big help for you ;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> omg i just want to do my homework
<Q-collective> AT0M1CB0MB3R: why do you need .9? why not just use .8?
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: what about 9 cant u do in 8
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ill try reinstall it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eagles0513875: how do i delete all the config files for firefox?
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: in the command line do sudo rm -rf .firefox
<Q-collective> rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<eagles0513875> Q-collective: why do iget these msgs
<eagles0513875> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<eagles0513875> Reading package lists... Done
<eagles0513875> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Q-collective> hmm
<Q-collective> mirror down?
<Q-collective> eagles0513875: you don't need sudo to rm your own files btw
<eagles0513875> Q-collective: dont u need that if they r locked
<Q-collective> locked? you should have full permissions over them
<eagles0513875> Q-collective: lets say an app has them locked
<eagles0513875> and u wanna remove the config for the app that has them locked dont u need to sudo
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i cant even do my homeowrk on linux
<Q-collective> I don't know any applications that change permissions on config files
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> gosh i hate this
<Q-collective> AT0M1CB0MB3R: so, what do you need to do?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> no clue
<Q-collective> and why not use an alternative browser, like konqueror?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it says i need internet explorer or netscape
<Q-collective> bad site
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> but firefox used to work before
<Q-collective> well, back to square one: what exactly is the problem?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> no clue
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i cant login
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it says i dont meeet system requirements
<Q-collective> on the specific website?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> its my homework website
<Q-collective> I see
<Q-collective> what firefox version do you have currently installed?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> 2.0.0.8
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> from repos
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i dont get it
<Q-collective> what is the url to the website?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it used to work before
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> but now it doesnt
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Q-collective: i cant tell you because you cant login and it only says i need to download netscape and that when i login and im not giving you my passwor
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> d
<Q-collective> I want to see if I get the same error
<Q-collective> if so, tsomething has changed serverside
<Q-collective> and you need to complain to the server admin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Q-collective: i cant tell you the password or username
<Q-collective> do you get the error *after* trying to login then?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah
<Q-collective> ah
<tuxwulf> Hello... Does anybody know a good alternative to tvtme ...?
<Q-collective> AT0M1CB0MB3R: well, there still is ie4linux...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> but in konqueror it shows tha i dont have system requirments right away
<Q-collective> hmm
<Q-collective> url? :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> no
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lol
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sorry
<Q-collective> gah
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> but anyways
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it works on firefox on my dads computer (win xp)
<Q-collective> same version?
<eagles0513875> AT0M1CB0MB3R: anything will work on a windows xp comp
<eagles0513875> or at least just about
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> then why is there linux
<Q-collective> he's talking about firefox
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yes same version
<Q-collective> strange
<Q-collective> AT0M1CB0MB3R: well, I guess you should ask in #firefox then
<wanida> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Q-collective> tuxwulf: what exactly is tvtme?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> im going to quit
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> im so tired
<tuxwulf> Q: I have a tv card in my pc, tvtime is a program that can show me tv with it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> but i bet when i get in bed
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i wont even be tire
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> d
<tuxwulf> but tvtime does nto seem to work very well
<mohi> icewaterman: hi... can you remember me? 3 days ago... about GPRS and konqueror?
<Q-collective> AT0M1CB0MB3R: so, I guess that leaves ie4linux for you then
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what ie4linux
<Q-collective> google it
<Q-collective> or you could even try netscape (even though it is exactly the same engine as firefox's, lol)
<Q-collective> tuxwulf: well, I'm not very familiar on tvcard territory, sorry
<xipietotec> where does kde keep the rc for arts in kubuntu?
<tuxwulf> Q: is ok, thanks
<Minnozz> Hi, my internet is acting weird for a few weeks now. I want to check all settings / diagnostic tools that are involved with internet / network, can someone help me?
<wilson_> Minnozz: that's a few broad question
<wilson_> few=very
<Minnozz> Yes I know, but it's driving me crazy so I want to fix it for once and for all
<RurouniJones> Minnozz: First off you need to specify "Weird"
<RurouniJones> Connection dropping randomly? Long load times? network card glowing whenever the moon is blue?
<jxxt> thats weird
<Minnozz> RurouniJones: Well, when my PC is on for a few hours (this varies a lot), everything turns very slow (pinging a server takes about 1 second, every try, opening a webpage takes 30 seconds, uploading downloading is very slow), and when I reboot, it is fast again
<Minnozz> *uploading and downloading
<RurouniJones> Does the entire computer slow down?
<RurouniJones> i.e. windows move slowly, mouse pointer moves slowly etc.
<Minnozz> No, that just stays quick
<jxxt> Minnoz, I have a acer with a shared memory graphics card that is doing the same   the tech told me to keep the thing for parts :(
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i make my icons bigger
<Minnozz> jxxt: The thing is that my PC is only a year old, and I never had the problem before a clean install
<Minnozz> So I'm pretty sure that there is a problem with the settings
<jxxt> Minnoz, Mine is two and a laptop.. I was told that acer are not good on reliable
<wilson_> what kind of internet connection do you have ?
<wilson_> does power cycling the modem/router fix the problem ? might not even be the pc that's the problem
<Minnozz> wilson_: The internet connection is 4096 (down) / 256 (up)
<wilson_> oh, i see when u reboot its fixed, nevermind
<wilson_> so are you doing anything in particular when it stuff up ?
<wilson_> bittorrent ?
<wilson_> is this wirelessly ?
<Minnozz> wilson_: KTorrent definatly seems to speed the 'slowdown' up, but after I shut it down it stays slow
<Minnozz> No it is wired
<wilson_> hrm, what nic is on that thing ?
<wilson_> realtek ? intel ?
<voicu> is there a way to avoid activating windows when clicking on them? there is the setting for not raising them but not for not activating
<wilson_> marvell ?
<Minnozz> wilson_: The ASUS site says it's Marvell
<wilson_> once it's slowed down you can do stuff like checking netstat or iptraf to see if something is using the connection
<wilson_> you can see if taking the interface down with ifconfig and then bringing it back up again fixes it
<wilson_> i dunno, its weird
<Minnozz> I tried that, that didn't work
<wilson_> might be a bug in the ethernet driver
<Minnozz> Hmm
<contrast83> voicu: Not that I'm aware of. Enlightenment has that feature though.
<wilson_> is anything happening it /var/log/syslog when it happens ?
<voicu> yeah, ok
<contrast83> voicu: You just want to focus the window without raising it?
<voicu> no, i want to be able to click stuff without changing the focused window
<contrast83> Hmm... I don't know if that's even possible. Is there another WM that does that?
<voicu> i don't know, i only tried gnome and xfce for a little
<voicu> do widgets need to have their parent window active while doing actions?
<voicu> if not, it would be an interesting option to have
<contrast83> I would imagine so.
<contrast83> You might check out Flux/Openbox, PekWM, Afterstep... There's at least a dozen WM's in the repos. Not sure if any have that feature though.
<rand_acs> voicu: you're talking about Qt?
<voicu> yeah, i think. i'm don't know how kde works internally, but it doesn't seem such a big problem not to activate windows and still be able to click controls in them
<voicu> or maybe it is...
<rand_acs> a parent have to be "active" as in initialized, but I don't think it needs to be visible, have not tested this
<voicu> contrast83: ok, i'll try
<voicu> rand_acs: so it has to have focus?
<rand_acs> one reason for the parent is that the parent does cleanup after it's children
<contrast83> voicu: I wouldn't say this is conclusive, but I noticed when a window's not focused, the focus rectangle around its last clicked button goes away.
<rand_acs> voicu: that's the thing, I don't think it has to have focus or be visible for that matter, but I can't think of a example now
<Minnozz> wilson_: I checked that, but iirc there's nothing interesting there
<voicu> ok then, maybe i'll ask on #kde or something
<rand_acs> what do you want to do?
<contrast83> rand_acs: he wants to be able to click something in a window without focusing it.
<voicu> yeah, so i can still work in another window
<voicu> or it could be something like click->activate->pass click->change focus back
<rand_acs> i see
<contrast83> voicu: I know this isn't the same thing, but have you tried sloppy focus?
<rand_acs> but the parent thing doesn't help you there
<voicu> you mean focus under mouse?
<contrast83> Right
<rand_acs> you'll have to look into focus and mouse events
<voicu> yeah, but usually i don't see the window i want to remain focused, that's why i need this option
<rand_acs> btw, will this all be in one app?
<voicu> rand_acs: i'm not trying to make an app that doesn't need focus. i want to be able to have that option in the kde enviroment
<rand_acs> voicu: oh I see what you're getting at
<nathan> ahhh good old rain, pouring down and our roof (light socket) has water coming through it... sounds healthy
<tuxwulf> On Kubuntu, how do "unpack" an RPM?
<contrast83> tuxwulf: you just want to see its contents, or install it?
<voicu> tuxwulf: use alien
<tuxwulf> Contrast : Actually I just want to get 1 pic out of it to install as my background
<contrast83> can't Ark open RPM's?
<tuxwulf> Ark?
<voicu> yeah, you can use ark
<level1__> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lg188> assultcube can not run
<maverick> Does anyone here has problem with kmix master channel in kmix?!!
<voicu> tuxwulf: try right clicking it and extract or open it with ark
<contrast83> Hmm, maybe not. Ark's not listed as an app for RPM's in Konqueror's file associations.
<maverick> gutsy
<contrast83> maverick: Ellaborate?
<tuxwulf> voicu/contrast > ark : "not a suported archive format"
<voicu> contrast83: does ark open .debs?
<contrast83> It can, yeah.
<voicu> he could use alien to make it a deb and then extract it
<maverick> contrast83: i'm uding GUTSY i can't adjust the volume from the master slide bar...i can only adjust it from the PCM..which in turn doesn't allow me to use my laptop volume hotkeys
<contrast83> Convert it to a deb and then open with ark
<tuxwulf> A while ago I did see sth about rpms on debian
<eagles0513875> im having issues with frostwire
<tuxwulf> alien
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me it starts to load then quits
<voicu> tuxwulf: alien -d blabla.rpm
<tuxwulf> vocu > That's the next step..
<contrast83> maverick: Did you try changing the master channel?
<maverick> how?!!
<lg188> repsa_jih
<level1__> my friend has a broadcom BCM4311... I'm reluctant to to enable the firmware if it might change/break his wireless card, so can someone help me understand exactly how this card works?
<lg188> repsa_jih i played to long westnoth its a good game
<maverick> contrast83
<eagles0513875> level1__: i have a bcm4306 i enabled it and it works
<contrast83> !patience | maverick
<ubotu> maverick: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maverick> contrast83: how ?!
<contrast83> Right-click KMix in the system tray -> Select Master Channel
<level1__> eagles0513875: did you just creck the button in restricted-drivers-manager or did you have to do anything else?
<maverick> contrast83: sorry, i disconnected and i thought u didn't recieve a reply...
<TimS> I adept on gutsy, there isnt a pre-release updates option, what has it been renamed to?
<eagles0513875> level1__: when i first logged into gutsy a box popped up and asked me what restricted drivers i wanted to enable and i enabled them restarte my machine and they worked
<voicu> tims: adept_manager
<eagles0513875> that also besides wifi included open gl for my ati card
<maverick> contrast83:  No Luck!
<TimS> voicu: In the repositiories option box there isnt a tick box for pre-release updates, only unsupported and a few others like suggested, what has the pre-release option been renamed to
<level1__> eagles0513875: okay, that sounds cool, if ubuntu intends to flash the firmware, I'm reluctant, but it sounds pretty simple.
<contrast83> maverick: what'd you change it to? try setting it to PCM
<maverick> contrast83: i select the channel to be PCM and this makes the mute button work...but not the volume ones
<TimS> I eant to make sure I dont accidentaly autoupgrade to the next release
<eagles0513875> level1__: i didnt have to flash anything
<contrast83> maverick: weird. not sure, sorry. :-\
<maverick> contrast83: thanks
<landley> What's wrong with knetworkmanager in 7.10?
<landley> It says I have no active network interface.
<landley> I opened a root konsole, did iwlist and iwconfig and dhclient to bring the interface up by hand.
<landley> That works fine, but knetworkmanager still says it doesn't exit.
<landley> And Konqueror agrees with it!
<|Cugel|> landley: I have the exact same problem.
<contrast83> landley: you have to edit your /etc/network/interfaces now... or you can just uninstall networkmanager and use kwifimanager instead (which is what i'm doing).
<|Cugel|> Perfect network, yet knetworkmanager insists there's nothing.
<landley> It worked fine in 7.04...
<contrast83> yeah, same here.
<|Cugel|> And I don't have wifi, but no way it lets me set up vpn.
<maverick> landley: try sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<landley> What the heck does dbus have to do with the network interfaces in the system?
<landley> Sigh, why did they insert a single point of failure?
<landley> This was working...
<contrast83> maverick: that's for when the connection goes out, i think. not when it's permanently not showing up at all.
<landley> Why did I upgrade a working system?
<voicu> tims: you want to upgrade to gutsy?
<landley> Lured into a false sense of security...
<maverick> contrast83: well i did have your problem when i first installed and this worked
<contrast83> landley: it's not a hard fix at all.
<TimS> No, I am on gutsy on one PC and dont want to update to the next release but theres no option like pre-release
<contrast83> landley: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<lg188> how to instal libSDL 1.2, ?
<contrast83> TimS: I don't think Adept will automatically go to a new release. Don't you have to click the Version Upgrade button when it shows up?
<contrast83> lg188: Are you compiling something?
<eagles0513875> is anyone having issues with frost wire
<lg188> contrast83 no a game needs it and i dont have it
<contrast83> lg188: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2
<contrast83> lg188: what game?
<lg188> contrast83 assult cube
<lg188> contrast83 : the command says : there ar no canidats to instal it
<alberto> ciaaaaaoooo
<tuxwulf> voicu > That worked! Thanks!
<contrast83> lg188: erm... pastebin your sources.list?
<lg188> source ?
<dragonrider8> bonjour , connaissez vous un moyen d'installer kubuntu sans CD-ROM , sans boot sur clef USB ?
<lg188> !fr |dragonrider8
<ubotu> dragonrider8: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dragonrider8> j'ai mon lecteur qui est mort sur mon portable
<contrast83> lg188: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dragonrider8> oups sorry
<lg188> contrast83 kk
<dragonrider8> well , is there a possibility to install kubuntu with a computer without CD-rom ?
<contrast83> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nathan1111> gawd i hate aus internet.. capped 6KB/s for a whole week, this sucks
<lg188> contrast83 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43103/
<wilson_> hehe im with tpg too
<contrast83> lg188: you're using dapper?
<lg188> contrast83 yes
<nathan1111> yah i just got capped right now damn tpg
<contrast83> just making sure. :-)
<lg188> contrast83 np
<eagles0513875> r there any java based dhcp servers or dns servers
<eagles0513875> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<wilson_> eagles0513875 you are nuts lol
<eagles0513875> wilson_: im jw cuz i found a java os for embedded divices
<vzduch> Java-based servers? o0
<eagles0513875> vzduch: ya lol
<wilson_> java daemonz
<eagles0513875> im trying to take that embedded java os and convert it into a server os and maybe a fully fledged desktop environment
<eagles0513875> wilson_: ?
<eagles0513875> i know u guys think im nuts but hey u never know i might become the next bill gates wiht it lol
<contrast83> lg188: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<lg188> contrast83 kk bussy wioth it
<lg188> with*
<lg188> contrast83 any idea tot start that game ?
<contrast83> lg188: Gutsy has *logs* of games in the repos. ;-)
<lg188> how-to
<contrast83> lg188: it's installed now?
<lg188> contrast83 yes
<contrast83> lg188: If it's not showing up in K Menu, Alt+F2 -> assaultcube
<lg188> cant exucurt it
<kraut> moin
<eagles0513875> j/w has anyone else noticed that when u cut something from one location then paste it in another it doesnt disappear from the original location
<eagles0513875> in gutsy that is
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | eagles0513875
<contrast83> lg188: you sure it installed properly? that's the name of the executable here.
<lg188> contrast83 i pretty **********
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<contrast83> eagles0513875: that's never happened to me.
<eagles0513875> well its happening to me could it be im using the 64bit version of it
<contrast83> lg188: where'd you get the .deb for it?
<eagles0513875> i wish i had the money to build a quad core desktop. that would be a bitter sweet dev machine
<emuse> anyone can help? does ubuntu remove xdvi, i can't install xdvi using apt-get
<lg188> contrast83 i cant isntall it i have it like this : d/l from the site /unpack /....
<contrast83> lg188: ok, that means you're trying to compile it. that's why i asked. ;-)
<eagles0513875> !xdvi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdvi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !find xdvi
<ubotu> Found: xdvik-ja
<eagles0513875> !info xdvi
<ubotu> Package xdvi does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> emuse: it doesnt exist in gutsy
<contrast83> lg188: if you're not sure what someone means when they ask you a question, you might want to ask them to clarify rather than answer it like you do. :-)
<contrast83> lg188: there should have been a file named readme or install included with it, which should guide you through which dependencies you'll need to install for it. if not, i'm not really sure.
<emuse> eagles0513875: so how can i install xdvi,i am using latex-suite and need xdvi to display the result.
<eagles0513875> emuse: use kile
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> emuse: there is a package called kdvi
<eagles0513875> !kdvi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdvi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !info kdvi
<ubotu> kdvi: dvi viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<eagles0513875> emuse: does that work
<emuse> eagles0513875: ok,i will try it
<contrast83> lg188: find it?
<eagles0513875> emuse: there is no other alternative i checked in adept thats the only thing that came up
<emuse> eagles0513875: i find kdvi can support inverse search, but does it work well with vim?
<eagles0513875> emuse: dunno i havent used latex in a while
<eagles0513875> speaking of ur making me want to get back into using it
<eagles0513875> emuse: what do u mean by inverse search
<eagles0513875> does anyone use frostwire in here
<emuse> eagles0513875: Inverse search is a very useful feature when you are writing a TeX document yourself. If everything is properly set up, you can click into KDVI's window with the middle mouse button (on some systems, when you don't have a three-button mouse, you can simultaneously use the left and the right button). After that, your favorite editor will open, load the TeX source file and jump to the proper paragraph.
<emuse> eagles0513875: i find these from the help file of kdvi
<eagles0513875> emuse: so kdvi does that
<eagles0513875> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<eagles0513875> what other p2p clients r there besides amule which i hate and frostwire which doesnt wanna start for me
<eagles0513875> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<eagles0513875> !edonkey
<ubotu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<nathan1111> how do i tell if kubuntu is usin both processors? 64bit
<emuse> eagles0513875: i use bttorrent only
<eagles0513875> emuse: even for individual files
<eagles0513875> whats the best bt program for kubuntu cuz right now im actually using a windows one on wine lol
<eagles0513875> its so much faster than azureus
<emuse> eagles0513875: i use ktorrent,transfer speed depond on the network
<eagles0513875> i was able to download 3 audio albums in about 3 hrs yesterday using utorrent
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> can someone tell me why i am getting this error with frost wire http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43105/
<eagles0513875> im using all the latest java stuff
<eagles0513875> java 6 jdk and jre
<nathan1111> well i just downloaded about 5 movies (2007) within a couple of hours using stage6.com :D
<contrast83> eagles0513875: is that supposed to be fast? :-)
<TimS> eagles0513875: I use KTorrent or deluge
<eagles0513875> contrast83: better than what i was getting with azureus
<eagles0513875> u guys dont have any download limits like my isp does ovr here in europe
<eagles0513875> 10gb a monthly download
<TimS> I dont have a download limit, im in the UK
<eagles0513875> lucky u
<nathan1111> 10GB monthly?? lol how much u pay??
<eagles0513875> in what currency
<TimS> Get a decent ISP
<eagles0513875> lol this is the only cable isp here on the island of malta
<eagles0513875> anyone have an idea bout my frostwire issue
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43105/
<nathan1111> we have 40GB limit but uploads not counted.. right now im capped at 6KB/s for a week, australia blows
<nathan1111> pay $100 a month for 40GB 8mbit :(
<contrast83> eagles0513875: not sure, tbh. did you already consult Google?
<emuse> im in china, no download limit
<contrast83> eagles0513875: btw, nicotine's quite fast. the version in gutsy appears to be broken, but it's a breeze to compile it since it's python.
<nathan1111> we have ADSL2+(getting installed in my exchange right now :P) ADSL1 / Bigpond Cable + optus cable /  all in my suburb
<eagles0513875> contrast83: have not checked google i dunno where to go with frost wire issue
<eagles0513875> in us where im from 5mb down bout 1.5up no limits what so ever bout 50 dollars a month
<eagles0513875> reminding me of the us im missing that beast of a computer we got for my dad
<nathan1111> 5MB/s down ?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> its the ideal dev machine
<nathan1111> or 500KB/s down
<contrast83> mB or mb?
<eagles0513875> 5 megs down
<contrast83> bits, right?
<eagles0513875> ya
<nathan1111> fark for $50usd no limit......... !!!!
<eagles0513875> ya
<nathan1111> puts my 40GB data limit to shame :|
<contrast83> <- 8mb down $40/mo.
<nathan1111> wat currency
<jxxt> eagles0513875, will this help?  ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273145
<contrast83> usd
<eagles0513875> contrast83: who u with
<eagles0513875> im with comcast
<eagles0513875> jxxt: that doesnt really help
<contrast83> att
<eagles0513875> jxxt: im getting a java error
<eagles0513875> contrast83: 40 bucks for dsl
<contrast83> 8mb down dsl, yeah. ;-)
<jxxt> eagles0513875, sorry I did not see the error I will search again
<eagles0513875> with comcast and speed boost i can get to 12mbps down
<eagles0513875> jxxt: u want to take a look at my pastbin
<contrast83> eagles0513875: how'd you install frostwire?
<eagles0513875> contrast83: from the frostwire site
<eagles0513875> downloaded the deb then installed using command line
<contrast83> with the .deb package, right?
<eagles0513875> yep
<contrast83> k, just checking
<nathan1111> i got 800k down 386k up, 40GB data limit for $100AUD ($90USD about) am i getting ripped or what haha
<nathan1111> 8000k ****
<eagles0513875> jxxt: here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43105/
<eagles0513875> wtf u r getting ripped
<eagles0513875> ripped badly
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i need to ship my desktop machine ovr here cuz i really need a dev machine for this os project of mine
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i got a random question for u guy
<nathan1111> which guy>_>
<eagles0513875> i have an old hp with a radeon 9800pro for some reason when i try to install kubuntu the video disappears and stops loading
<eagles0513875> anyone lol
<jxxt> eagles0513875, What about this then?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nathan1111> how long you let it sit for
<eagles0513875> 30-45min
<eagles0513875> i woudl rather use kubuntu then a pirated volume licensed version of winblows server 2k3
<eagles0513875> enterprise
<eagles0513875> jxxt: already looked there lol
<contrast83> eagles0513875: did you try with the alternate cd?
<nathan1111> i had to leave mine sit for a minute before the monitor came good again
<nathan1111> cause it said 'no signal' >_<
<eagles0513875> contrast83: no i didnt
<eagles0513875> nathan1111: mine doesnt say that
<contrast83> eagles0513875: give it a shot. that works for a lot of people when the live cd doesn't.
<eagles0513875> contrast83: lol when i go back to the us for 2 weeks lol
<contrast83> plus it's much faster.
<eagles0513875> contrast83: do u still end up with a desktop and all that
<jxxt> eagles0513875, Ok Mate just trying the obvious.. I have no real clues on java
<contrast83> yeah, it installs the exact same stuff
<eagles0513875> jxxt: kinda funny im learning java and have the latest java thats out there
<eagles0513875> java 6 jdk and jre
<contrast83> from bootup to the end of the human-interaction part, i'm done with the installation on the text-only cd in less than 5 minutes, and it's completely done in ~15 minutes after that.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> since im wanting to setup a server would it be better to install teh server version
<eagles0513875> that seems to work fine with the radeon 9800 its only when i switch to the desktop version
<eagles0513875> i dunno ill try the alt
<contrast83> probably so. i would imagine the server version just includes LAMP and no desktop environment, so it should be easy to make either one do both jobs.
<eagles0513875> im goign ot try the alt
<eagles0513875> what would be good specs for a dev machine
<eagles0513875> cuz i have a rather nice desktop that i could use that is also 64bit
<eagles0513875> can take up to 8gb of ram
<contrast83> i have no idea, tbh
<contrast83> wow. i envy you.
<eagles0513875> lol
<rodrigo> hiii, someone can help me with assembly programming?
<eagles0513875> its an athlon 64 3200+ 2ghz processor on an asus a8n sli premium mobo which can handel 4 sata drives and has the ability to raid those 4 to another 4 sata drives lol
<eagles0513875> sli capable
<eagles0513875> and
<eagles0513875> this is the best part
<contrast83> single core?
<eagles0513875> if i can find an athlon fx or x2 socket 939 they can work with my borde as well
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> its the exact same processor i have in this laptop
<contrast83> i bet you get great battery life. :-P
<contrast83> my laptop's got a 2ghz p4 and i get like, just over an hour on it.
<eagles0513875> contrast83: with linux about almost 2 hrs
<eagles0513875> winblows hr and a half
<eagles0513875> that is if i turn my screen brightness down
<eagles0513875> how do i fix this GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<rodrigo> i have problem with my keyboard layout.
<abs0lutek0ld> some people get all the cool gear..  all i have is a server that is the size of an endtable
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: what kinda server
<nathan1111> ya'll give me some ideas what i can do that doesn't involve the use of internet , in kubuntu (stupid net cap) else im head off sleep
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> to get anythign installed u need the net all u can really do is work with what u already got installed
<abs0lutek0ld> sun ultra 3000..  6gigs ram 6 400 mhz 64bit procs 10 9.1 gig hdds
<contrast83> yeah. i was gonna suggest some games, but i guess that's out.
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: thats kool
<abs0lutek0ld> and heavy..
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: that would make a sweet dev machine lol
<eagles0513875> i have abotu 4 comps of my own lol
<abs0lutek0ld> one day was planning to use it for a storage node in a cluster
<eagles0513875> im really wanting to setup a cluster with the machiens i have
<contrast83> i've got 3, plus one that's out of commission (dead power supply)
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: did u use kubuntu to create the cluster
<contrast83> how hard is it to set up a cluster?
<eagles0513875> depends if u want the nodes to have diskless boot or not
<eagles0513875> if diskless u need to configure dns dhcp tftp
<contrast83> ahh, ok. way beyond my realm. :-P
<abs0lutek0ld> also have about 6 sparc e450 with 2 gigs ram and quad 400 mhz procs
<eagles0513875> and then sym link folders and what not i have a how to cuz at the college i was at back in the state we were working creating one
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: u should join some boinc projects
<eagles0513875> i need to pack up one of my machines and bring it ovr here as my dev machine
<nathan1111> is it possible to make xchat minimize to tray ?
<nathan1111> can't find it in options
<eagles0513875> i dunno im using konversation
<abs0lutek0ld> yeah i know but i dont really have the time
<contrast83> just to make sure i understand, a cluster basically lets you use the power of multiple computers as if they were one, right?
<abs0lutek0ld> give the man a prize
<nathan1111> .
<eagles0513875> yep
<contrast83> heh
<abs0lutek0ld> but clustering only works as well as the paraellization of the code written
<eagles0513875> *puts on announcer voice* contrast u have one a brand new computer quad core amd machine and nice 22inch lcd monitor
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: do u know much about java
 * contrast83 wets his pants
<eagles0513875> lol
<abs0lutek0ld> i dont like it...  nothing really
<eagles0513875> damn cuz i was wondering what it means when u say multithreaded programming
<contrast83> abs0lutek0ld: what you said about parallelization of the code, that would go for multicore procs as well, right?
<lg188> contrast83 still onlien
<eagles0513875> contrast83: yep
<abs0lutek0ld> yes
<contrast83> lg188: make any progress?
<lg188> contrast83 is a little adictet to westnoth
<contrast83> ?
<lg188> contrast83 nope
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: u know much programming regardless of the language
<lg188> i am adicitet to westnoth sryy^.^
<abs0lutek0ld> that is what most developers seem to be going for as multi core units slowly take over the mainstream..  clustering is just the poor mans way of doing it
<eagles0513875> rofl
<contrast83> oh, heh.
<lg188> what was the Q ?
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: i dont think so clusters will still be around but just increasing the power
<contrast83> or if you're a rich man, you could cluster several comps with multicore procs, right?
<eagles0513875> contrast83: or if ur a rich man just buy a main frame
<abs0lutek0ld> its just cheaper to go get four old machines and some gigabit nics than a brand new dual quad core system
<eagles0513875> true
<lg188> contrast83 i cnt install it and it is verry not funny
<eagles0513875> i have an old amd 900mhz machien a p4 1.7 a p4 2.6 and a 2ghz amd
<contrast83> lg188: i dunno, man. any reason in particular you're still on dapper?
<eagles0513875> the 2.6 i over clock get it to 3.1 and the 2ghz amd ive gotten up to 2.9
<eagles0513875> contrast83: i think he likes the old school look
<lg188> contrast83 i got it from a friend i dont care
<abs0lutek0ld> whats that smell.  ahh burning electronics..  a geek never forgets
<contrast83> if he wanted to upgrade to gutsy, he'd have to do dapper->edgy->feisty->gutsy, right?
<eagles0513875> contrast83: ya
<contrast83> yuck.
<abs0lutek0ld> or go burn fiesty and to a reinstall
<eagles0513875> could do that too
<contrast83> right
<eagles0513875> or just burn gutsy
<eagles0513875> lol
 * contrast83 assumed that's what he meant. ;-)
<eagles0513875> any of u guys have any programming experience
<eagles0513875> if u go from feisty its rather quite easy
<abs0lutek0ld> well if you are going to do it the easy way
<eagles0513875> took me lest time to get this thing upgraded the 2nd time
<contrast83> i tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy on two seperate occasions and both of them failed.
<abs0lutek0ld> anyone work with ftir multitouch displays
<abs0lutek0ld> ?????
<eagles0513875> how did u go about doing it
<contrast83> eagles0513875: followed the directions on the site to a t
<eagles0513875> u downloaded the updates
<eagles0513875> enabled the repos
<contrast83> yep
<eagles0513875> then what i did was used source o matic to change the source.list to gutsy sources and used the cl to dist upgrade
<contrast83> hmm... maybe i'll try that next time. seems that works better for a lot of people.
<eagles0513875> worked fine for me
<contrast83> my friend's girlfriend's box is still on feisty. i'll give it a shot when i fix hers up.
<abs0lutek0ld> heh heh heh
<eagles0513875> :) if u need help and im on holla at me
<contrast83> will do, thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> this was my first successful upgrade lol
<contrast83> abs0lutek0ld: snickering at the sound of "fixing up her box"?
<Surge_> Why is the DVD so big if it's only the alternate and desktop installs? It should be about 1.4GB not 3.6GB. What else is on the DVD?
<eagles0513875> wow
<eagles0513875> fix up her box lucky u
<contrast83> lol
<eagles0513875> time to take a stab at getting world of warcraft installed
<abs0lutek0ld> or screw up her box..  these things are usually only a few keystrokes different
<contrast83> hehe
<eagles0513875> only problem i having is switching from one cd to the next it doesnt seem to find the next cd and auto launch it
<eagles0513875> and continue the installation
<abs0lutek0ld> "whoops" is not what you want to hear the person working on your computer to say
<contrast83> indeed
<eagles0513875> any ideas guys
<eagles0513875> or r we still on the topic of boxes and fixing and screewing
<abs0lutek0ld> eagles running cedega
<contrast83> eagles0513875: did you check its entry on winehq.org?
<abs0lutek0ld> ???
<eagles0513875> contrast83: what do i have to look for in the app db of wine
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: using wine
<contrast83> just the name of the game
<eagles0513875> its on there
<eagles0513875> ive gotten it to work on feisty
<eagles0513875> only thing that suxs r the fps
<eagles0513875> hopefully thats improved
<abs0lutek0ld> not shure..  my luck has always been hit or miss.
<abs0lutek0ld> been playing savage earth myself since they released the native linux verson free
<eagles0513875> nice
<contrast83> i'm hoping Orange Box will get a native linux version soon.
<eagles0513875> wow did have one at one point but they got rid of it during beta testing i dunno y
<abs0lutek0ld> would worship the gods of valve if hl went native to linux
<contrast83> abs0lutek0ld: you heard about that job posting they had on their site, right?
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: u use cedega or wine
<abs0lutek0ld> yeah.  but it isn't native..
<abs0lutek0ld> no contrast83
<contrast83> abs0lutek0ld: they were looking for people to port their games to Linux
<eagles0513875> im lucky i gave my resume to a guy who works for a software company and i think he is goign ot hire me after i graduate in 2011
<contrast83> i'd imagine HL would be one of them
<eagles0513875> im working on a bsc in Computing and information systems
<abs0lutek0ld> would love to be on the project but i just started going back to school and have the programming skill of a limabean
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: im teh same
<eagles0513875> im a noob when it comes to java
<eagles0513875> its one of the classes i have to take for my degree
<abs0lutek0ld> ditto though i am more interested in c and python
<contrast83> ^ +1
<contrast83> i want to get just a bit firmer a grasp on bash before i move onto anything more involved than that though.
<abs0lutek0ld> but that is still a long way off for me..  not many of the creds transfer from what i was studying so i am back to zip
<abs0lutek0ld> ^+1
<contrast83> heh
<abs0lutek0ld> and my hobbies are the kind of time intensive ones that leave me little time for things like sleeping
<contrast83> speaking of which, i think i'm gonna go finish this script i've been working on. good chatting, y'all.
<abs0lutek0ld> latter
<eagles0513875> contrast83: what kinda script
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: google dive into python
<eagles0513875> free online book
<contrast83> a git script for compiz. trying to make one that does some extra stuff the 325235 other ones out there don't do though. :-)
<heiner> did anybody get compiz working with nVidia graphics card for the amd64 architecture?
<contrast83> byte size python is a good start for python also. a little more introductory than diveintopython, i think.
<contrast83> heiner: did you try compiling it?
<heiner> no
<abs0lutek0ld> right now i'm trying to build a ftir multitouch display.. bouncing ir light around capuring it with a webcam and then projecting my display against it.  large touchscreen monitor yay
<heiner> debian "unstable" distribution
<contrast83> heiner: you might need to go that route
<abs0lutek0ld> will have to check it out
<contrast83> heiner: doesn't same have amd64 debs for compiz?
<contrast83> s/same/shame
<heiner> contrast83: yes, there are packages, but once I get to "compiz --replace &" my window decorations vanish, and that's it :-(
<heiner> contrast83: "shame"?
<contrast83> shame maintains a 3rd party debian repo for compiz
<contrast83> but it sounds like that might not help you.
<contrast83> heiner: did you already ask in #compiz-fusion?
<heiner> contrast83: I was not aware of that channel. I'll try it, thanks!
<contrast83> np
<abs0lutek0ld> Does anyone have a clue why sound in k is being pissy. system sounds are fine but sometimes if i am watching something on youtube or playing a game the sound comes back whisper quiet. and then comes back unexpectedly.
<abs0lutek0ld> how would i find out what is hijacking alsa
<contrast83> maybe try keeping an eye on top while it happens?
<contrast83> or is it too inconsistent for that?
<abs0lutek0ld> usually i dont see anything different on top..
<contrast83> hmm
<abs0lutek0ld> firefox will be hogging resources for whatever and nothings else is burnning anything special..  then a minute later its like k goes "oh shit you needed that oh sorry. whatever was i thinking" and my ears start bleeding because i had the amplified volume all the way up
<Locke> I has a problem. Could I have some help with restarting/resetting the internet connection?
<contrast83> lol
<contrast83> Locke: wireless?
<Locke> Nope
<eagles0513875> what does it take to program in 64bit
<abs0lutek0ld> kahonies
<contrast83> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<contrast83> Locke: that should do it
<kass> The htaccess is disabled on my apache, I worked hard to enable it but I couldn't ! :(
<kass> anyone can help ?
<Locke> Doesn't seem to work. Due to my ISP I get frequent disconnects. In windows I just had to repiar the connection to get it working again
<eagles0513875> Locke: what kinda card is it
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: whats so different from 32bit programming
<Locke> built-in
<eagles0513875> Locke: do lscpi and it lists all ur devices and one of thsoe will be ur wireless
<eagles0513875> mines built in too but that doesnt say much
<eagles0513875> my exact model is a bcm4306
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: what bout programming in 64bit takes balls
<abs0lutek0ld> i honestly dont know.  just was being silly..  it would probably have to do with the increased bandwith i know programming in 64 does eat up more memory
<contrast83> eagles0513875: it's not a wireless card
<eagles0513875> contrast83: oh
<eagles0513875> abs0lutek0ld: it might eat up more memory but its alot faster then 32bit
<lg188> i kiledf a programm in the bar downside and i have no bar no more !!!!
<lg188> te bar disapears
<lg188> any body knows a solution ?
<abs0lutek0ld> i know that it was a problem back in the day when a few select arch's went 64 because of memory constraints back in the day but today there shouldn't be any reason not to. (is why the memory banks on my sparcs are 16 slots!!!!!!!!)
<heiner> eagles0513875: programming for 64-bit in the easiest case only requires the right compiler ;-)
<lg188> hello
<lg188> i aksed somthing
<eagles0513875> heiner: r there any in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<contrast83> !patience | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lg188> contrast83 srry i dont lik to wait i such ac situation m srry ^.^
<contrast83> i don't think anybody does. ;-)
<contrast83> lg188: could you rephrase your question? i'm not sure what you mean.
<pabligeno> hi
<lg188> i killed a programme with that skull i klicked on kate (i think) in my bar a the bottom of screen and my bar disapears
<pag> lg188, alt+f2 -> kicker
<lg188> pag i can not use alt+f2
<pabligeno> mmmmmm
<pabligeno> i
<pabligeno> i need other interface terminal
<pabligeno> differ of konsole
<jpatrick> pabligeno: yakuake
<pabligeno> can help me please?
<pag> lg188, hmm... alt+space? yakuake?
<pag> pabligeno, yakuake rocks :)
<pabligeno> :D
<lg188> katapult
<contrast83> alt+space -> exec kicker
<pabligeno> and vativer terms?
<pabligeno> and native terms?
<lg188> tried
<pag> !info yakuake | pabligeno
<ubotu> pabligeno: yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<lg188> nope nothing find ding like that
<funcrush> what is 'Queue Track' in desktop-dolphin?
<pabligeno> mmmmmmm
<contrast83> lg188: sounds like you borked your settings, maybe. you might log out and bak in to make sure. if it still happens after that, try deleting ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc and then logging out/in again
<jpatrick> funcrush: probably for amarok
<contrast83> lg188: just so you know, deleting that file will reset the panel to how it was by default
<funcrush> jpatrick: ah... thanks!!
<lg188> contrast83 with alt-space i can run qounceere
<lg188> or kopnsole
<contrast83> ?
<lg188> qouncerer and konsole
<contrast83> lg188: is english your native language?
<lg188> contrast83 nope
<contrast83> what is?
<eagles0513875> are there any 64bit compilers for kubuntu
<lg188> delet that file
<RurouniJones> French or Flemish is my bet.
<RurouniJones> Since he is in Belgium.
<lg188> contrast83 my native language?
<contrast83> right
<lg188> RurouniJones flemish
<contrast83> hmm
<RurouniJones> Dutch
<RurouniJones> forthe channel language
<lg188> RurouniJones how knowing my cuntry ?
<RurouniJones> Ik been in belgie gebooren
<RurouniJones> But I am English
<contrast83> i don't know the tip for dutch
<lg188> RurouniJones hehe
<RurouniJones> try nl
<RurouniJones> the country code
<lg188> ?
<jpatrick> !nl | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<RurouniJones> Groovy
<lg188> jpatrick just wont to it myslef
<lg188> but they are not  doing anything
<lg188> here more people taht in the other
<eagles0513875> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: why am i getting this error with frost wire http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43111/
<lg188> jhow to log of
<lg188> ? ithout the k menue ?
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: I don't know everything ;)
<lg188> bey
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: i was just asking hoping that u might
<contrast83> lg188: right-click the desktop? if that doesn't work, ctrl+alt+backspace (that's always a last resort ;-) )
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: maybe wrong java?
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: its funny how im getting that error cuz i have the java6 jdk and jre
<RurouniJones> heh
<RurouniJones> I think he managed to logoff...
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: hmm, I know next to nothing about Java
<jpatrick> contrast83: that was evil
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: if u look under the java vm its saying something about the libc6 could that be the cause of the error
<eagles0513875> lol having him reset his x
<contrast83> jpatrick: ? he wanted to know how to log out.
<eagles0513875> lol
<contrast83> he didn't have kicker
<jpatrick> and he's back, wb lg188
<eagles0513875> i need a dev machine cuz this laptop is no where close to being a good dev machine
<lg188> jpatrick ty^.^
<lg188> sombody knows a soure editor ?
<lg188> for games
<heiner> vi?
<alagaesia> witam
<jpatrick> kate?
<heiner> just kidding
<jxxt> has anyone managed to get a ati mobility radeon 9000 better tha 140fps for glxgears???
<jxxt> than
<lg188> yes but with a auto scripting thing that hiligths bugs
<lg188> witam ?
<lg188> some polishe thing
<lg188> jpatrick kate is ther an debug mode for games ?
<RurouniJones> lg188: Which language? C++, Java?
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lg188> i think c++
<eagles0513875> lg188: for java u have to use eclipse which is a fully fledged java ide
 * contrast83 hides
<eagles0513875> this is getting really frustrating
<lg188> eagles0513875 kk your doing wierd
<eagles0513875> lg188: ?
<RurouniJones> Eclipse can also do c++
<eagles0513875> wine just has me frustrated
<eagles0513875> really
<lg188> eagles0513875 your ahhh... thing is wierd wat is furstrating ?
<lg188> eagles0513875 wien ??
<lg188> wine*
<eagles0513875> i have my seconding wow cd in there and they its not continuing the installation
<j_raphaa> eclipse can do c++
<RurouniJones> eagles0513875: #winehq if you need wine help.
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: they r just a bunch of aholes
<eagles0513875> they just told me to go to the faq
<eagles0513875> which didnt help at all
<RurouniJones> Then phrase the question like "blah blah blah, I have read the faq at * but can't find anything"
<lg188> eagles0513875 kk it looks like its your first tilme you get angry
<jpatrick> !language | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: i truncated that lol
<jpatrick> yeah, but, imagine your niece was here
<eagles0513875> oh
<lg188> eagles0513875 put a smile on your face here please
<eagles0513875> true
<eagles0513875> it is on but at same time frustrating when u wanna install something and dealing wiht java that u havent been taught in class yet lol
<eagles0513875> like how to program applets while trying to figure out why wine wont continue installing
<eagles0513875> and the wine room being dead isnt helping the situation
<lg188> kk
<lg188> it qiut now
<lg188> "it's o so quiet it's o so still" björk -it's o so still
<lg188> 10mniuets nothing to say :(
<lg188> cheerup
<jpatrick> silence is golden
<lg188> are you talking in some sort àf private srevr that i dont know about ???
<jpatrick> but that's not the case with my laptop fan
<lg188> of*
<lg188> ^.^
<lg188> whein i hve to bee always the  .....(lost the word)
<lg188> have*
<lg188> i hav to leav you all tonight for 1month i thnik i have no wlan or internet in my chamebre
<lg188> sso i vant talk to you for almost a month
<lg188> thank you for ho helped me for your help and time and patience becaus i dint always have that patienve like you have
<lg188> but now i have to leave for a to long time
<jpatrick> cya later lg188
<lg188> jpatrick ty =)
<z1pp3r> My audigy2 card worked in 7.04 kubuntu, but in ubuntu 7.10 i'm having problems. It seems to detect both my onboard soundcard and my audigy, but i hear no sound from my audigy? How to enable it?
<TheKing> what is the command to unlock adept manager's process?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TheKing> thank u
<BluesKaj> yeer welcome
<Locke> Hi, I'm wondering if there's a command in linux for, like, "repair network" or something?
<BluesKaj> Locke, there is a "manual configuration" option in network manager
<Locke> I get disconnected on aregular basis due to my isp. Would be nice with a command to "regain network" activity without having to reboot
<Locke> BluesKaj: Will check.
<Locke> BluesKaj: Manual config for what?
<z1pp3r> Locke: you connected through a wired ethernet connection?
<Hamra> hi all, i changed some of my windows partitions last night, and now grub wont boot, i guess maybe because the partition numbers changed, how can i fix this?
<Locke> z1pp3r: yes.
<z1pp3r> Locke: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<z1pp3r> should work
<Locke> brb then, will try
<z1pp3r> replace eth0 with the name of your network card
<z1pp3r> found in /etc/network/interfaces
<Locke> aha
<Hamra> is there a way to reinstall grub? im a complete novice in bootloaders
<z1pp3r> Hamra: search the ubuntu wiki for "recover grub"
<z1pp3r> !recoveringGrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hamra> thnx a lot
<z1pp3r> np
<Locke> "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured. Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<z1pp3r> Locke: what interfaces do you see in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Locke> (My interface name IS eth0, though)
<z1pp3r> hmm
<BluesKaj> Hamra, I recommend SuperGrub disk , it's a handy bootable bootloader restore app that you burn to a cd ...saved my loader afew times
<z1pp3r> i always just use the live cd, cant be bothered with burning another cd =P
<Locke> Anyone know what command to use? :S
<BluesKaj> Hamra, it will restore both Windows MBR and Grub if need be
<oem> ciao
<timri> shi
<timri> hi
<jpatrick> !hello | timri
<ubotu> timri: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<donsdw> How do I determine the filesystem of an unmounted partition?
<jpatrick> donsdw: tried using qtparted?
<Jucato> "fdisk -l" perhaps
<donsdw> jpatrick: No, is that a linux command or someone's software?
<jpatrick> donsdw: it's in the repos (apt-get install qtparted)
<BluesKaj> jpatrick, system settings/advanced/disk&file systems
<BluesKaj> if you just want a look
<donsdw> jpatrick: You know, I think I did look at it once.  Is it a gnome app?
<jpatrick> no QTparted ;)
<timri> donsdw: you are confused with GTparted
<timri> Since my move from Dapper to Gutsy my konqueror wont browse into tar/bzip etc archives anymore. Nor do the archives show up in the treeview. Anyone know how to repair that? (by the way: I removed Ark)
<donsdw> timri: You may be correct, sir.
<donsdw> I'm installing qtparted now.
<timri> Or, as a more general question: how to I re-associate mimetypes/extensions/whatever with the proper kioslave
<emilsedgh> timri: you should have Ark...
<emilsedgh> timri: go to Settings->Configure konqueror->File Associations
<timri> emilsedgh: I uninstalled it, cant stand it. And anyway, I have never needed it, since konqueror (without Ark) could drill into the archives just fine
<donsdw> jpatrick: Thanks.  qtparted has the info I need.
<timri> emilsedgh: File Assocs wont let me associate with kioslaves (at least I dont see how to do it)
<emilsedgh> timri: no, i think konqueror needs ark to show archives inside itself, lemme see
<timri> emilsedgh: That was certainly not neccesary in Dapper days.
<emilsedgh> timri: you should choose 'Embeeded Viewer' instead of 'Seperate Viewer' in top of the window
<aleale2> hi
<aleale2> I have a problem
<aleale2> I have a process that starts to eat all my cpu
<timri> emilsedgh: Will try that, one minute
<aleale2> but neither top and ksystemguard shows it
<drag0> ps aux
<aleale2> I'm sure that eats cpu because a them eof superkaramba shows 100% cpu eating and the fun is always on
<vincent_> I just tried compiz fusion on kubuntu gutsy. no icons appear on ccsm. all defau;t plugin settings just seem wierd to begin with... is that normal?
<aleale2> how can I do?
<funcrush> what mean "queue track" in amork?
<timri> emilsedgh: x-tar was already set to embedded, sadly
<emilsedgh> timri: i have ark but no embeeded viewer, so let me search a little
<aleale2> is there a way to show this hidden process that eats all my cpu?
<timri> emilsedgh: That would be great, thanks
<anton_> My amarok won't start...any good command to force it or something?
<timri> emilsedgh: Btw: I CAN browse into the archives if I (manually) prepend the path with the correct protocol (tar:/)
<BluesKaj> funcrush, it means put track in the active playlist
<funcrush> BluesKaj, thanks so much!!
<emilsedgh> timri: dunno, cant find anything :(, but i think there is a missing .dektop file somewhere or something like that, because konqueror can do that, but do not knows itself
<timri> emilsedgh: yeah, that was what I was afraid of. teaches me a lesson: never fresh install while keeping /home :)
<emilsedgh> timri: hm, i did a fresh install without keeping home, i havent it to, so maybe feisty+ fault (im on feisty)
<timri> emilsedgh: Newly created users have the same problem on gutsy
<timri> emilsedgh: Do you see the archives konquerors treeview?
<emilsedgh> timri: so maybe its the fault of newer versions of ubuntu or kde
<emilsedgh> no
<timri> emilsedgh: Thats what I am starting to think. Iam gonne diff the dapper and gutsy skeleton settings this evening, perhaps I can find the culprit that way
<emilsedgh> so if you found something, please send a patch or fill a bug report to devs :)
<timri> emilsedgh: Will do, and thanks for your time.
<emilsedgh> np timri
<ubuntu_user> could someone please tell me how to change from using kdm to gdm?
<hoscheee> hi all
<toby> When I mount a newly formatted hard disk via a USB-IDE converter I see a directory called lost+found. What is this?
<vbgunz> does Kubuntu have a font browser?
<MarcC> I upgraded to Gutsy last week and haven't had any upgrades available from Adept since. Is that normal?
<toby> vbgunz: Point Konqueror at a fonts directory.
<toby> vbgunz: It does thumbnails for them.
<toby> vbgunz: If you type ttf into the address bar, locate will show you where they are all kept.
<llutz> toby: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<benpicco> Hi, i installed the fglrx driver for my X1950, but i can't get direct rendering working - here is my xorg.conf, any ideas what to change?
<benpicco> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/18886
<vbgunz> toby: thanks, konqueror insist though on searching google for ttf. I enabled locate in web shortcuts, not sure what the problem is. I may go to console with locate if I cannot get it to work :)
<foxhound31> its a question about symbolic links from MY documents to home/keith/desktop
<foxhound31> linux doesnt seem to recognise my documents as one directory
<timri> MarcC: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<foxhound31> which makes it a little difficult
<Bugzilla> anybody speak russian?
<foxhound31> any advice on how I should do this?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<timri> vbgunz: web shortcuts-> default search engine
<vbgunz> I get something with locate:\ttf
<vbgunz> actually nothing
<vbgunz> heh, maybe a wildcard
<MarcC> thanks timri...I just did apt-get upgrade and I got the compiz thing...I guess I'm concerned that the Adept tray icon isn't working right.
<vbgunz> timri: I got something with locate:\*.ttf
<toby> llutz: Thanks.
<vbgunz> I don't get previews though. I changed my default view mode from detailed to a bunch of others. I do not see previews :/
<foxhound31> does linux recognis directories like MY Documents or do they have to be my.documents?
<vbgunz> foxhound31: it'll recognize anything
<foxhound31> yeah then thats more confusing
<toby> vbgunz: In Konqueror, you have view/previews in the menu... everything enabled?
<vbgunz> foxhound31: but linux is case sensitive so MY DOCs is different from my docs OR My Docs
<vbgunz> toby: checking
<foxhound31> yeah remember that now from university
<timri> foxhound31: Linux even lets you put question marks etc in filenames
<vbgunz> toby: if I hover I get a preview
<foxhound31> the symbolic link seems to think that My Documents is 2 directories
<vbgunz> toby: e.g., I do not have view > preview
<foxhound31> can I enclose it in quotes or something to get around that?
<llutz> foxhound31: My\ Documents    or "My Documents"
<foxhound31> ok cool
<timri> foxhound31: Or use the tab key in konsole
<toby> vbgunz: Set view mode toIcon view.
<vbgunz> toby: yeah I tried that. I just see big icons of ttf... no preview though... maybe my preview settings are interfering here, I'll check for them
<foxhound31> and just to be sure I do ln source target
<foxhound31> or is ln -s target source?
<timri> foxhound31: Open konqueror, type #ln in the location bar (# opens the manpage)
<foxhound31> ok thanks
<vbgunz> toby: I enabled previews
<vbgunz> on fonts files that is :)
<vbgunz> toby: it looks good, thank you for your help :)
<livingdaylight> how come kubuntu took 1/2 hr longer than Ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> since kde is soooooo konfigurable... can i have the workspaces in a single row instead of a square?
<timri> livingdaylight: make your taskbar less tall
<vbgunz> livingdaylight: you're going to be asking a ton of questions like that. experiment. yes
<llutz> livingdaylight: settings rows 1
<vbgunz> :)
<livingdaylight> yes, i'm new to kde and kubuntu... i want to make it look as nice possible
<timri> vbgunz: :)
<livingdaylight> vbgunz: do you get alot of people ask alot of questions like that?
<vbgunz> livingdaylight: I asked a lot of questions like that :)
<vbgunz> after a while, you'll get it :)
<livingdaylight> vbgunz: maybe you can help me then... i probably have alot of questions like you did
<foxhound31> just back to say thank you for the help I got it to work
<foxhound31> bye for now
<timri> foxhound31: cool, cya
<vbgunz> livingdaylight: do you know about kcontrol?
<vbgunz> livingdaylight: thats probably the heart and center blood of KDE configurations
<livingdaylight> vbgunz: no... i just see 'K's' everywhere... its disturbing
<timri> vbgunz: And it got shoved to the background by Kubuntu in favor of ksystemsettings brrrr
<livingdaylight> where is K Kontrol?
<timri> livingdaylight: alt+F2 kcontrol
<vbgunz> timri: imho, that is retared... instead of making modules that'll fit right into kcontrol, they duplicated the effort... I can only imagine how much wasted time went into that :(
<timri> vbgunz: I concur, and instead of what the usability folks say, it is a LOT harder to use for my parents (switched to kcontrol their computers)
<vbgunz> heh, I remember that being one of the first things I did. i changed the shortcut to point to kcontrol
<timri> vbgunz: Same here. I also removed dolphin (or d3lphin as it is apparently called)
<MarcC> how can I view where my HD partitions are mounted to (/dev/sda, etc)?
<timri> MarcC: kinfocenter
<MarcC> thanks timri
<vbgunz> I used Ubuntu for a long time. then tried PC-BSD. PC-BSD came with KDE and after a lot of experimenting it got me hooked to KDE. when I switched to Kubuntu, I could not find kcontrol in the menus. I got burnt. I eventually found it and paid my homage to the great app :)
<livingdaylight> llutz: settings rows 1? can you tell me where?
<timri> vbgunz: (whispers) I prefer the non-fouled up version of debian
<llutz> livingdaylight: rightclick on switcher-applet, settings ->
<vbgunz> timri: I am considering that. dolpin is freaking scary. I mean, if over time, more and more apps are swapped out for simpler ones. Gnome just might end up the more configurable OS out of the box :(
 * vbgunz shutters
<leonardo> ciao
<leonardo> italia
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<livingdaylight> llutz: switcher-applet?
 * timri has to go to
<llutz> workspace-switcher
<livingdaylight> llutz: when i right click on it i don't get settings?
<llutz> livingdaylight: if you move the mouse over it, you should see a small arrow appearing. rightclick there
<livingdaylight> llutz: i get configre desktop
<vbgunz> livingdaylight: right click the virtual desktop applet -> pager options
<livingdaylight> vbgunz: where is virtual desktop applet?
<vbgunz> it is called pager
<livingdaylight> llutz: i don't get any arrow
<vbgunz> livingdaylight: to get the arrow on the left of any applet, you'll need to unlock your panels
<livingdaylight> vbgunz: pager options... yes, thx
<vbgunz> they might not show depending on your settings, but a grippy should be on the left of every applet
<Jester45> can you add something to a shortcut to have the window open in the upperright hand corner of my screen with it having no boarders and is on top of all the other windows?
<livingdaylight> now how can i make panel single row?
<vbgunz> livingdaylight: right click it -> pager options
<vbgunz> take your time
<vbgunz> :)
<vbgunz> Jester45: kcontrol > Desktop > Window-Specific Settings
<vbgunz> Jester45: or Alt+F3 on the Window, Advanced > Special * and save the settings there
<vbgunz> gotta go, have fun!
<zarath> Hi, klipper seems to remember by default everything that is selected. Is there a way to make it remember only what I manually decide to copy?
<Jester45> thanks
<ardchoille> zarath: yes, right click on clipper.. choose "configure klipper", check "ignore selection"
<livingdaylight> i click on pager option and want to remove numbers of window switcher but they're still there?
<zarath> ardchoille, duh! it was there all along! stupid me. thanks for that :)
<ardchoille> zarath: yw :)
<resakse> hi..anyone know how to share a ntfs partition using samba? keep getting permission denied in log files...I remember on gnome fiesty, I dont have that problem
<resakse> i can share directory in my home folder, no problem..
<livingdaylight> anyone know any howto's to beautify kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> i'm not happy with my default look here at all
<resakse> livingdaylight: check kde-look.org
<livingdaylight> nothing kubuntu specific?
<Dragnslcr> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<resakse> anyone know how to fix my problem?
<livingdaylight> Dragthat's all for Ubuntu
<MarcC> is it possible to run KDE4 alongside 3.5.8?
<Dragnslcr> livingdaylight- Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE as the default instead of Gnome
<Jucato> MarcC: currently? yes.
<ardchoille> MarcC: See the topic
<MarcC> Does KDE4 require compositing?
<Jucato> not unless you want kwin effects
<Dragnslcr> livingdaylight- and I would assume that kde-look.org and kubuntu-art.org have KDE themes
<Jucato> er.. if you want kwin effects I mean
<MarcC> ok, so plasmoids should work OK without compositing?
<MarcC> I want to do some theming work
<MarcC> but I don't want to break my desktop :D
<Jucato> hm...
<resakse> anyone know how to share ntfs partition using samba?
<Jucato> theming work this early on?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i can switch to a different menu?
<MarcC> Jucato: just for the clock plasmoid :)
<resakse> got permission denied in samba's log files
<livingdaylight> !kbox?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbox? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> MarcC: heh. ok.. #plasma would be the lace to ask for guidance
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: there's kbfx in the repos
<MarcC> thanks Jucato
<resakse> :(
<livingdaylight> ardchoille: ok, i'll try that
<Jucato> !changethemes | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: sanx
<resakse> [2007/11/03 22:29:29, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(1003)
<resakse>   '/media/hda5/Limewire' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [LIMEWIRE] Error was Permission denied
<resakse> anyone can help me with this pls...
<ardchoille> !patience | resakse
<ubotu> resakse: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<resakse> sorry
<resakse> well...what good thing about kde4 ? cant find any video/screenshot about it
<thomax_> hi, I'm trying to get a list with "ls" recursively, but only 2 directories deep, I can't seem to find it in the manual :/, I know I have to do "ls -R" but I can't find the missing statement to get it only to go 2 directories deep
<livingdaylight> having isntalled kbfx how do i implement it?
<jameswf-home> thomax_:  i think you want to use find
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: It's a panel applet.. add the applet to the panel.
<thomax_> jameswf-home: ok I'll try that
<resakse> thomax_: or 'ls -R | more' then ctrl-c to break
<jameswf-home> wow that would be painfull
<m4rku5> hey guys I have some problems with my wlan card - it doesnt show up on lspci or lspcmcia :( (pcmcia module is loaded)
<thomax_> jameswf-home, resakse: i'll try to explaint what I want to acomplish, I want a list of the directories (1st level) and their content (2nd level) and I want the output to be stored in a text file (I know how to do this) and I like the layout of the output of ls more than find's
<Jucato> resakse: you can just press Q inside "more" instead of Ctrl+C
<jameswf-home> tree
<thomax_> jameswf-home: you mean tee?
<resakse> Jucato: thanks man...never knew i could do that
<Jucato> resakse: and you might want to use "less" instead of "more"... has more features afaik... "less is more than more"
<Jucato> or "less is more" as the *nix joke goes
<jameswf-home> no sudo apt-get install tree
<resakse> thomax_: ls -R > filename.txt
<thomax_> resakse: yeah I knew that ;-)
<thomax_> my only problem is getting ls to go maximum to level 2 of subdirs
<jameswf-home> tree -L 2 /path/to/dir > file
<thomax_> jameswf-home: installing now, gonna try in a sec
<m4rku5> I have a problem with my wlan card - it doesnt show up on lspci or lspcmcia :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43125/ << can you please look at that ?
<jameswf-home> maybe -R -L 2
<hdevalence> is there a thing like filelight but that shows how much ram each program is using?
<thomax_> jameswf-home: thanx m8, exactly what I needed, '-R' seems not to be nessecary
<Daisuke_Ido> htop maybe?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, not quite
<snikker> how can i paly .3gp files with audio? with mplayer i can see only the video. can you help me?
<Shapeshifter> After installing kubuntu I'm left with a {initramfs} promt after rebooting. I've read about it in the forums but there was no solution that worked for me, what should I do?
<jameswf-home> snikker: vlc
<snikker> jameswf-home: same thing :-(
<jameswf-home> i dunno my phone plays 3gp :)
<resakse> snikker: install realplayer
<snikker> resakse: ok, i'll try with it. thanks
<livingdaylight> i wonder if its possible so that when i switch to a different workspace the panel is empty and not cluttered with everything that was/is in the previous workspace; afterall, that is part of the reason for switching right?
<TheKing> How do I multiboot Windows and Kubuntu 7.04?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar options -> uncheck "Show windows on all desktops"
<Shapeshifter> How can I get rid of the vista bootloader and use grub again? I tried reinstalling grub on (hd0) (find..., root (hd3,0), setup (hd0) but there's still no grub showing up but that same old vista bootloader.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: sweet
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: Which windows version?
<TheKing> Windows XP
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: have you got windows installed already? or kubuntu?
<TheKing> kubuntu
<Jucato> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<resakse> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: Yeah, look at those guides, I think the easiest way for you is to isntall XP, then boot from the kubuntu live cd and reinstall grub
<TheKing> ah ok
<joel> Hi!
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: it's easy, don't worry, else just come back here
<TheKing> if i do that, will the GRUB menu load or will XP boot directly into it?
<ardchoille> TheKing: If you reinstall grub, the grub menu should load
<TheKing> Will there be a Windows option in GRUB?
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: After installing XP grub will be gone, so you boot the live cd and reinstall grub
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: I can give you a link on how to reinstall grub
<TheKing> please do
<ardchoille> Shapeshifter: I was just about to ask for that
<jester> hey, so im using feisty and adept doesnt want to allow me to update to gutsy. any ideas?
<Shapeshifter> TheKing, ardchoille : http://pastebin.ca/759811
<newsense07> anyone know how i can add something to every filename in a dir at once with one command ?
<TheKing> thanks
<Jucato> newsense07: if you want a GUI app, you can try kfilereplace
<newsense07> have 17 directories i need to do this for with multiple files
<newsense07> Jucato: in prefer commandline if ya know of something
<ardchoille> Shapeshifter: ty
<Shapeshifter> TheKing, ardchoille: Important thing is to use the right partition, I said (hd2,0) as an example, you will most likely get something else.
<m4rku5> newsense07: you could write a bash script
<livingdaylight> on window switcher i click pager options and untick or try to untick Desktop number, but the numbers are still there?
<jester> newsense07, i agree with Jucato  on this one...
<simisa> Hi everybody, somebody know wich kind of software is similar to symantec pcanywhere ?
<TheKing> see i have only 1 hard drive, will it still work?
<Jucato> newsense07: unfortunately.... nope... needs bash magic
<newsense07> yeah i got no time i guess ill try that, thanks jucato
 * Jucato tries to practice bash-fu...
<TheKing> with proper partitioning
<m4rku5> newsense07: bash wouldnt be that long like for FILES in $(ls /dir) do mv ${FILES} ${FILES}bla done
<simisa> Hi everybody, somebody know wich kind of software is similar to symantec pcanywhere ?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i disable konqueror as default browser?
<bazhang> simisa: what does that do?
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: yes, for grub, the first, and in your case only disk will bi 0, and the partitions, if you have two, will be 0 and 1. So if you have two partitions, first kubuntu, then XP, you will have to use >root (hd0,0) which is the partition kubuntu is installed.
<simisa> remote connection to another pc with symantec pcanywhere protocol
<livingdaylight> is it possible to purge konqueor or is it part of kubuntu default setup?
<newsense07> yeah than id have to modify it evertime i , wait maybe that aint as time consuming
<TheKing> ok
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: Make sure you use primary partitions for both kubuntu and XP, that will safe you some trouble
<TheKing> ok
<TheKing> so my steps are:
<TheKing> 1) Install XP first
<TheKing> 2) Load Live CD and install to HDD
<m4rku5> newsense07: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43127/ << take that as a starting point and repalce <tab> with a real tab ;)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I think it's possible. but some parts of KDE might expect KOnqueror to be there. it's more than just a file manager or just a web browser... it's both :)
<TheKing> 3) Reinstall GRUB
<tuxwulf> livingdayight > I just did thatrecently
<m4rku5> newsense07:  $1 and $2 and the 2 parameters
<TheKing> right?
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: do you have kubuntu installed already?
<TheKing> yes i do
<tuxwulf> living > as jucato says, better not completely -urge konqueror, but you can set up a different default browser
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i  would be happy to make Dolphin the file manager and use opera for browsing or kazehasake even
<livingdaylight> tuxwulf: sweet, lets do that already then
<Jucato> dolphin...
 * Jucato shudders
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: have you done your partitioning already? or are you planning on wiping the whole drive (with your kubuntu) and seting everything up from zero?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: heh?
<Daisuke_Ido> amen, Jucato
<newsense07> m4rku5: cool, been a while since i wrote any shell scripts and id like to start doing it more when i need to
<posingaspopular> hey Jucato how was your date?
<livingdaylight> what's wrong with Dolfin?
<Daisuke_Ido> livingdaylight: have you actually *used* dolphin?
<TheKing> Shapeshifter: from scratch
<Daisuke_Ido> thunar is better.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: specially the version of dolphin on Kubuntu 7.10... it's D3lphin.. and it's very... finicky to say the least
<tuxwulf> living > system settings -- default applcations
<livingdaylight> Daisuke_Ido: not really, i've got fresh kubuntu here first time
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: well then it's really easy, just: 1) Wipe everything, 2) Install XP, 3) Install Kubuntu. Kubuntu will handle grub, and there will be a XP entry automatically
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<TheKing> perfect
<Jucato> livingdaylight: better try using D3lphin first before you make a decision :)
<m4rku5> btw I still have a problem with my (damn) wlan card - it doesnt show up on lspci or lspcmcia :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43125/ << can you please look at that ? i mean it shows up when booting a knoppix CD :( (its some atheros chip with windows drivers only) so i must have done something wrong here :S
<Daisuke_Ido> play with dolphin for a bit then decide
<TheKing> well i will be back in maybe 40 mins to do this
<Jucato> livingdaylight: and it's the default file manager in Kubuntu 7.10 anyway
<livingdaylight> Jucato: why then is it part of default kubuntu install, Do i really need konqueror and dolphin file managers?
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: good luck
<Daisuke_Ido> you're better off with konqueror
<TheKing> Yes, ill need it
<m4rku5> Daisuke_Ido: i prefer konqueror too ;P
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Konqueror is still there because it's the default web browser installed.
<TheKing> total newbie
<TheKing> here goes...
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: wait
<Daisuke_Ido> m4rku5: anyone that's touched d3lphin for any length of time over 10 seconds prefers konqueror
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Do you really need konqueror and dolphin as file managers? why don't you try out first and find out for yourself. use if for a week and see
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: speaking as someone who has used *buntu for years, d3lphin took too much getting used to and didn't have much of the functionality of konqueror, so I don't use it.
<Daisuke_Ido> even nautilus is better :)
<livingdaylight> ardchoille: coming from ubuntu i was very happy with nautilus
<ardchoille> lol
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: nah! D3lphin is better than Nautilus on at least 2 areas
<m4rku5> Daisuke_Ido: yeah i saw it the first time when i installed kubuntu on this laptop (im usually a gentoo user but i didnt have lots of time to get this box setup lol)
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: Nautilus is cool, d3lphin is.. just too much of a change all at once.
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) it's kde and 2) it's not gnome?
<livingdaylight> this seems like bloat again... i suppose that's kde though
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: D3lphin is KDE, and it has a funky breadcrumb toolbar (unlike GNOME's)
<Jucato> bloat is subjective
<Jucato> one man's trash is another man's treasure
<Shapeshifter> TheKing: you still there?
<Daisuke_Ido> how does nautilus not have a breadcrumb toolbar?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Exactly
<Jucato> coming from GNOME, you'll consider everything functional as bloat! :)
 * Jucato runs and hides
<livingdaylight> where is Add/Remove Applications so i can add my non-free codecs n stuff?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs
<livingdaylight> Jucato: har har
<Jucato> it's right there
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: the breadcrumb toolbar in d3lphin is much different than that of nautilus
<livingdaylight> Jucato: gots kbfx now
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i think the being able to click on the 'crumbs' and select a different directory at that level is cool
<Jucato> livingdaylight: your problem then :P
<Daisuke_Ido> you may not like kbfx
<Jucato> livingdaylight: j/k. just type in Add and see the results
<ardchoille> lol
<livingdaylight> Jucato: had to... K Menu is toooo ugly.... just a fact
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: yeah. that's my reason #2 :)
<Jucato> beauty is in the eye of the beholder :)
<Daisuke_Ido> livingdaylight: then go for kickoff
<Daisuke_Ido> or beerholder, as the case may be
<Jucato> the most beautiful krap will still be krap though :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: sweet, that worked
<Jucato> (not saying kbfx is krap.. but needs work)
 * Daisuke_Ido sips a coffee
<m4rku5> anyone here familar with PCMCIA cards ? anything special i need to do on (k)ubuntu ? its just now showing up the damn card and i know that the card is compatible with this controller :(
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: I had too much trouble getting kickoff to work.
<Jucato> ardchoille: really? poor you :P
<Daisuke_Ido> install deb, all done :)
<livingdaylight> Daisuke_Ido: kickoff another one?
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: there are 3 K Menu alternatives: kbfx, kickoff (originally from SUSE), and tasty menu
<Jucato> take your pick :)
<Jucato> oh wait, livingdaylight, have you even tried Katapult yet?
<Daisuke_Ido> livingdaylight: kickoff is to kbfx as excellent beer is to contaminated water
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: tastymenu is pretty cool too
<tuxwulf> ....bit too husy here for me...
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: can you customize/theme/plugin kickoff (aside from adding/removing favorites)?
<livingdaylight> Daisuke_Ido: oh... gotz to try it then... in repos?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: hrmmm... so many options
<bazhang> kbfx is nice
<Jucato> tuxwulf: yeah.. there are times it does :)
 * Jucato heres "bloat" comment coming again...
<livingdaylight> bazhang: i agree.. kbfx certainly is preferable to K Menu imo
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: tastymenu is not in the repos, but there is an ubuntu.deb for it
 * livingdaylight wonders what tasty menu looks like
<Jucato> unfortunately kbfx development has all but stopped... because of raptor...
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: it's not infinitely customizable, but it's better than kbfx in stability :D
<Jucato> livingdaylight: search in kde-apps.org and find out :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: raptor?
<bazhang> Jucato: raptor will replace it?
<Jucato> bazhang: not really
<livingdaylight> is kickoff in repos?
<bazhang> cheers.
<Jucato> Raptor is the KDE4 "successor" of kbfx
<bazhang> oho
<Jucato> same devs
<Shapeshifter> Eh... I downlaoded a 7.10 gutsy Kubuntu CD, installed it, and now I was updating some stuff and now it tells me that there's a new version "7.10" available... what is this? It's already installed!
<Jucato> but completely different
<Daisuke_Ido> hopefully less krappy
<bazhang> nice
<Daisuke_Ido> Shapeshifter: known bug, fix is upstream, yadda yadda
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: hopefully also going to even reach beta soon :)
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: Look at the download options here:  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Tasty+Menu?content=41866
<Jucato> livingdaylight: again, have you tried katapult?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: whats katapult?
<posingaspopular> livingdaylight: i left Jucato a message on his blog that simply read 'katapult' over and over again
<Jucato> livingdaylight: katapult is a fancy launcher, like Quicksilver for Mac OS X.
<Jucato> posingaspopular:  :)
<Jucato> !katapult | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<ardchoille> Jucato: Why does konqueror try to open a .deb in kate instead of downloading it?
<posingaspopular> alt+space+program name/musicfile/folder name etc
<Jucato> livingdaylight: you can skip the part with Alt+F2
<Jucato> livingdaylight: katapult is installed and running by default
<Lenaud01> anyone know why my browser would still try to download .php files instead of view them? I have apache and php5_mod installed on kubuntu
<Jucato> ardchoille: server bug. workaround, use kget :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, thanks
<Jucato> probably related to Lenaud01's problem as well....
<Jucato> or not..
<Lenaud01> what is Jucato?
<Jucato> nvm :)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: press Alt+Space right now, you'll get a fancy box. type a part of the name of a program you want to run, then when the correct program name or icon shows up, press Enter
<Jucato> you don't even have to type the full name of the program. it will try to autocomplete based on the characters you've typed
<Jucato> and now I'm gone :)
<livingdaylight>  ok, i gotz some scrolling up and catching up to do... i was installing kubuntu restricted and the phone went its ALL too much! :D
<navets_> if I upgrade to KDE 4, will it upgrade my kernel?
<resakse>   my alt-space didnt do anything after loading katapult...maybe due to compiz?
<navets_> beta that is
<Daisuke_Ido> navets_: KDE != kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> so no
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: how can I upgrade my kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> the two have absolutely NOTHING to do with each other :)
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: or reinstall it
<Daisuke_Ido> navets_: you running gutsy?
<Jukali> hmmm...in Wind*ws it's called "Extended Desktop" in KDE it's called ...?
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: yes I tried to update my sound drivers, now I have no sound at all and no mixer
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not the kernel
<Jukali> I think Gome is "Twinview"?
<Jukali> Gnome*
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: from what I could figure out I am missing snddevices
<Daisuke_Ido> it would be twinview in kde as well...
<Daisuke_Ido> navets_: cat /dev/dsp
<Jukali> cool - thanks for clarification
<livingdaylight> Jucato: nice very nish!
<Daisuke_Ido> that may not work
<Jukali> probably Ktwinview tho :)
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Jukali> j/k
<Daisuke_Ido> it's part of X, not gnome
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: cat: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Jukali> ok, so I have twinview working
<Jukali> that took a while
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: from what I understand I have to run the snddevices script. The thing is i have no idea where it is
<Jukali> but I have a real niggle...when I go full screen it tries to go across both windows
<Daisuke_Ido> Jukali: that's how twinview works.
<Jukali> I got it working nce but it didnt retain the settings
<Jukali> not in Windows and I have had it working correctly in Gnome, briefly
<smorg> does adept's repository manager store its settings somewhere other than in /etc/apt/sources?
<Daisuke_Ido> navets_: lspci | grep audio
<Jukali> when you maximise it maximises to the window it is in
<Jukali> also the menus try to stretch across both screens
<Jukali> so the bottom one actually drops off
<Daisuke_Ido> Jukali: there's no twinview in windows, therefore it can't work that way in windows
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: does not return anything when I do that
<Daisuke_Ido> eww
<smorg> weird
<Daisuke_Ido> well them
<Daisuke_Ido> let me take a look here...
<smorg> added a package using adept and it doesn't show up
<Jukali> In Windows that's how "extended desktop" works it is also how I have had it working in Gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> smorg: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ozehka> Firefox can't be closed properly. When I try to restart it, it says another firefox process is still running...
<smorg> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> is your sources list
<smorg> yep
<Jukali> @ozehka is it in your list of running processes?
<ozehka> Yes, I can kill it of course
<Lenaud01> there anything you can do if when I try to remove apache it says that its a broken install and wont do anything in adept
<Daisuke_Ido>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ozehka> but why can't i close it properly
<Daisuke_Ido> is where the packages get stored
<Jukali> does it happen every time?
<ozehka> Also, I am having the problem that pages would only show their contents if I change the windows' size
<ozehka> yes
<Jukali> is it built in Firefix or latest build?
<ozehka> latest i think
<Jukali> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> Lenaud01: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jukali> that wasn't clear
<newsense07> Jucato: im trying to append 01-  to all files in a dir using kfilereplace but im having no luck,  how would i do something like that if ya dont mind ?
<Lenaud01> ty Daisuke_Ido
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: do you think that it has something to do with snddevices since lspci | grep audio does not return anything?
<Daisuke_Ido> navets_: i don't know enough about sound to know for sure
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: do you know where I could run that script? A few forums said to run it, but i have no idea where it is.
<Lenaud01> when i try that Daisuke_Ido I get this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Daisuke_Ido> navets_: i'm not finding it...
<Rebelyouth> hi guys
<Daisuke_Ido> Lenaud01: that could be an issue that i'm not sure how to fix :\
<Rebelyouth> i need ah help
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: damn, is there a way I can redo the gutsy upgrade?
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure adept isn't running
<Lenaud01> its not
<navets_> Daisuke_Ido: when i went from fiesty to gutsy the sound worked (very poorly)
<Rebelyouth> how I can conf the open with menu on konq?
<hdevalence> virtualbox is awesome
<Daisuke_Ido> navets_: you could back up your /home and reinstall from scratch
<BluesKaj> navets_, you could try ,'sudo asoundconf list'
<Daisuke_Ido> probably have the best luck that way
<livingdaylight> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Rebelyouth> pls :(
<livingdaylight> guys, where do i get kickoff?
<navets_> BluesKaj: that says names of abaliable sound cards: then it returns nothing
<BluesKaj> ok, navets_ to choose which souncard you want to use , sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<Rebelyouth> nobody?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: i think he means it doesn't return any available sound cards
<Daisuke_Ido> in which case, there's a definite problem
<BluesKaj> bummer
<navets_> BluesKaj: yes it does not return any
<navets_> this sucks
<navets_> i wish i didn't upgrade to gutsy
<livingdaylight> if i already have konqueror or any browser open for that matter, how do i get each weburl to openin a new tab rather than a whole new browser altogether?
<navets_> it broke everything
<Rebelyouth> somebody know the file rc to conf?
<hdevalence> livingdaylight: it's in koinqueror's configure module
<hdevalence> livingdaylight: 1 min let me find it
<hdevalence> livingdaylight: do configure konqueror>web behavior> tabbed browisng
<livingdaylight> hdevalence: thx bro
<Rebelyouth> hdevalence: can u help me pls?
<hdevalence> Rebelyouth: ok
<Rebelyouth> :)
<Rebelyouth> how I can conf the open with menu on konq?
<livingdaylight> hdevalence: actually it was already set to that... but from konversation everytime i open a link i get a new browser open... do i need to configure konversation?
<hdevalence> Rebelyouth: the one you get from rightclicking?
<Rebelyouth> yes
<newsense07> anyone here familiar with kfilereplace that can help me ?
<hdevalence> livingdaylight: I have no idea. for me when I open a link in konversation it opens in the same window
<hdevalence> livingdaylight: are they on the same desktop?
<livingdaylight> hdevalence: yes
<hdevalence> livingdaylight: weird...
<hdevalence> Rebelyouth: what happens when you do open with... and then do "remember application association"
<livingdaylight> hdevalence: also weird is that when you type my name konversation doesn't light up red as it usually does when i'm away
<BluesKaj> navets_, have you checked all your alsa and kmix settings ?
<navets_> BluesKaj: kmix doesnt detect a mixer
<navets_> BluesKaj: kmix doesnt detect a mixe
<hdevalence> livingdaylight: You could try asking in the ubuntu forums, they have lots of talented people there
<Rebelyouth> hdevalence: I remove firefox for swithfox and now when i want to open a page with swithfox the links gone
<navets_> BluesKaj: when i do alsamixer in konsol it gives me an error saying its not there
<navets_> BluesKaj: i need to run an snddevices script or something like that, but i have no idea where it is
<Rebelyouth> i need all the time to do open with > other > write swithfox
<hdevalence> Rebelyouth: like, you have an html file on your computer and are trying to open it?
<BluesKaj> and of course sound system in system settings
<livingdaylight> well, its kde related so, i dunno
<hdevalence> oh and btw does anyone here know anything about virtualbox?
<livingdaylight> where would i find kickoff by the way? hdevalence d'you know?
<BluesKaj> navets_, try this : k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<Rebelyouth> hdevalence: no some page  don't work well so i right click on the open page on konq and with open with open firefox with the same page
<navets_> BluesKaj: it already has those settings
<hdevalence> livingdaylight: no idea.
<Rebelyouth> hdevalence: now i change with swithfox and the voice in the menu is dissapear
<BluesKaj> which souncard do you have , navets_ ?
<navets_> BluesKaj: intel hda
<hdevalence> Rebelyouth: does it appear in the Location menu
<navets_> BluesKaj: i think
<Rebelyouth> hdevalence: no
<Rebelyouth> hdevalence: I have open with links2 and that it
<hdevalence> Rebelyouth: not sure how to fix it, sorry..
<navets_> BluesKaj: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Rebelyouth> hdevalence: I see all the browser installed in my pc have a voice in location and open with but why not swithfox?
<Rebelyouth> nobody know what file I need to mod?
<navets_> does anyone know where the kernel sourcetree is
<Dr_Willis> if installed in /usr/src/linux i belive
<Ange|us> hi
 * asktoby is about to run a dist upgrade... fingers crossed!
<Ange|us> can someone help me, im getting this error/notice when im trying to compile wine on kubuntu gutsy http://rafb.net/p/M1edOF24.html
<asktoby> Any last minute warnings? I've done a backup of /home, /etc and my MySQL dbs.
<asktoby> I'll be going via Adept's route.
<ardchoille> asktoby: are you doing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<ardchoille> asktoby: nvm, you should be ok
<asktoby> ardchoille: I was planning on pressing the big blue Version Upgrade button in Adept.
<ardchoille> asktoby: ok
<Rebelyouth> somebody know how can configure the bookmarks on konq to don't take all my screen?
<BluesKaj> navets_, check this out : http://thio4linux.wordpress.com/2007/10/06/intel-hda-intel-corporation-82801g/
<posingaspopular> Jucato: okay i got these core.numbers files in my /home/user folder and when I opened up uped using 'file core.18431' I got this message: core.14831: ELF 32-bit LSB core file Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style
<ardchoille> Rebelyouth: Sounds like you need to reorganise your biikmarks, use folders
<posingaspopular> or anyone really that knows that answer
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: I use but I have much bookmark
<navets_> BluesKaj: :) that is what I was doing to fix my sound, but it broke it completly
<BluesKaj> gawd
<ardchoille> Rebelyouth: Even the best organising skills won't help if you have too much content
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: so when i click bookmarks a old style panel (like the old menu of win95)
<BluesKaj> navets_, I assume lspci lists your card tho ?
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: take all my screen
<navets_> BluesKaj: yes
<ardchoille> Rebelyouth: reorganise to have folders within folders?
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: is possible to have like firefox a single menu i can go up and down?
<katha2> ?
<fox1> hi
<lillobyte91> salve
<ardchoille> Rebelyouth: With too much content, even a single menu would require you to scroll too much
<BluesKaj> navets_, so it's a matter of installing the correct driver
<lillobyte91> spik italian
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: i show you
<katha2> hmm
<navets_> BluesKaj: no, I re-installed the drivers about 10 times, I found out I am missing OSS and MIXER
<livingdaylight> does synaptic not feature in kubuntu anymore at all?
<fox1> #ubuntu
<navets_> BluesKaj: a script called snddevices is supose to be able to fix this, but i cannot find it
<debian-is-me> hello
<debian-is-me> WHen should alsa be started?
<debian-is-me> 1234506s?
<ardchoille> Rebelyouth: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2304/bkmrlsuu1.jpg
<BluesKaj> navets_, apt-get install module-assistant alsa-source
<navets_> BluesKaj: k
<navets_> BluesKaj: dling
<navets_> BluesKaj: do i have to do anything when this is done?
<carbon_monoxide> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: yes, but why i can't conf like firefox?
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: to scroll the contest?
<ardchoille> Rebelyouth: Because konq isn't firefox?
<navets_> BluesKaj: still no mixer, same error
<navets_> BluesKaj: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<bazhang> hi ardchoille
<debian-is-me> Alsa isn't working, I configured it not to start. Hiow to make it start?
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: :) I khow , but there is some pacth around or some hidden conf file?
<crimsun_> keep in mind that alsa-source is older than using linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<ardchoille> Rebelyouth: Not that I know of
<ardchoille> bazhang: Hi :)
<bazhang> join #ubuntu-doc?
<Rebelyouth> ardchoille: so I can't scroll eh?
<compu73rg33k> So I'm looking to install Kubuntu 7.10 on some new partitions I've created. I just encrypted them all first with cryptsetup, including swap, but left a 1GB partition unencrypted for /boot. I already made the filesystem for all the partitions as well, used ext3 except used swap of course for the swap partition. Now I've double clicked the "install" to start the graphical installer. I'm at the prepare partitions part and I'm not sur
<compu73rg33k> e what to do now, how to use my already created partitions. If I assign mount points to them, I have to select a filesystem, and this ends up checking the "format" box, which is uncheckable thereafter
<navets_> BluesKaj: this snddevices script is impossible to find
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some old tool. thats not used any more.
<Dr_Willis> compu73rg33k what do you mean by 'use' ? you can easially mount allready made partitions to Other 'non system' places and not format them.
<Dr_Willis> but the install will want to format / and swap and perhaos some other spots
<navets_> I think i got the snddevices script
<navets_> how do I run it
<Dr_Willis> You dont normally install 'over' your old / and so forth
<Shapeshifter> How can I have two taskbars for my dual screen setup, one for each screen, which only displays the applications currently on that screen?
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x ./snddevics  ./snddevces
<timri> Rebelyouth: You could use the panel instead (F9)
<Shapeshifter> I have already enabled twinview and the restricted drivers
<navets_> Dr_Willis: thank you
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter not sure the kde  panels  applicaions panel. has that feature
<Rebelyouth> timri: yessss
<Rebelyouth> timri: d.. i forgot F9
<Rebelyouth> timri:  I hope in kde4 somebody fix this problem
<newsense07> anyone here familiar with kfilereplace ?
<Rebelyouth> timri: tnx
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter you may try the 'only show apps on current desktop' setting (i think)  Been ages  since ive explored the kde tools
<compu73rg33k> Dr_Willis, yes, but I'm looking to do a fresh install on these encrypted partitions. I've partitioned so that I have a root, usr, home, and swap partition, all encrypted. I also have a 1GB unencrypted boot partition. I'm just wondering how to go about this grahpical installer to use these encrypted partitions b/c at hte partition manager, it doesn't have a filesystem attached to the partitiosn and if I give it one then it's going
<compu73rg33k> to reformat it
<timri> Rebelyouth: You're welcome
<Rebelyouth> timri: i can remove the bookmark menu?
<compu73rg33k> I just want it to USE the partitions, not do any partitioning for me. heh.
<Dr_Willis> compu73rg33k  they allredy got system data on them?
<compu73rg33k> Nope, fresh install Dr_Willis
<|dthacker|> hi channel, I finally got around to updating my desktop, and the kubuntu installer is not finding any disks at step 4 of 6.  Seems to be a bit lost.  Any tips?
<timri> Rebelyouth: Iam not sure (anyway, that should be done by editing some rc file
<Rebelyouth> timri: mmmhhh
<timri> Rebelyouth: I useually browse without menu (Ctrl+M)
<Dr_Willis> So its asking to format  'empty' partitions. :) I though the instller could set up encrypted filesstems. Ive never used that feature  - so not sure what things to watch out for,
<Shapeshifter> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I found that option, it worked
<z1pp3r> I have a Logitech MX518 mouse, but i cannot use all of it's buttons in kubuntu 7.10. Anyone know of a guide i could follow?
<timri> Dr_Willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemsInstaller
<Dr_Willis> encrypted filesystem for the truely paranoid.
<livingdaylight> does compiz get installed by default in kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis>  The easy way would be to let the installer format/encrypt/set them up. :)
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight No.
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis:  I've never understood encrypted file systems.
<RLoggia> whats the command to make a backup of your xserver-xorg conf?
<ubuntu_> hi
<timri> ardchoille: You mean the usefulness ? If so, you evidently haven't got your laptop stolen yet.
<compu73rg33k> Well it doesn't look like the kubuntu 7.10 has encryption built in
<ardchoille> RLoggia: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<compu73rg33k> unlike the ubuntu 7.10, at least I heard it has that
<ubuntu_> 've got kubuntu 7.10 but there isn't compiz-fusion... why?
<ardchoille> timri: Well, if it's something I don't want the world to see, I don't put it on my computer :)
<cloakable> !compiz | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<timri> ardchoille: And your emails, account passwords etc ?
<ubuntu_> tx
<RLoggia> nevermind i got it
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: that suits me as my computer doesn't support 3D and therefore compiz, but with ubuntu it was installed nonetheless even though xrender must have detected my system
<compu73rg33k> !EncryptedFilesystemsInstaller | ubuntu_
<Shapeshifter> cloakable: that guide is with feisty repos
<cloakable> Ah :)
<Nyle> I have 2.6.22 on and I have the bcm43xx_injection_2.6.22.patch applied to the source file bcm43xx_main.c.  The online resource says compile the modules with make modules and make modules_install.  I was wondering, is there a way to generate the .ko file for JUST the patched bcm43xx and not everything?
<RLoggia> anyone using ATI graphics?
<ardchoille> timri: emails you can't control, the email server itself can be hacked.. account passwords should be memorised.
<compu73rg33k> So there's no way of bypassing the partitioner setup on the graphical installer?
<BluesKaj> RLoggia, what's yer question about ati ?
<k5ubuntu> i need help installing java on kubuntu 7.10 can somebody guide me threw it
<Dr_Willis> k5ubuntu i normally install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package. It included java
<timri> k5ubuntu: aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<timri> k5ubuntu: It is in multiverse repo btw
<k5ubuntu> whats a console command that unlocks my konsole
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<BluesKaj> RLoggia, trouble with connection too as well as ati ?
<k5ubuntu> its says a program is locking up my adept manager
<Dr_Willis> Thats not locking the console. :) close out any other package manager tools you got running
<Dr_Willis> and then if it still says its locked.
<Dr_Willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<k5ubuntu> thank you dr willis
<z1pp3r> I have a Logitech MX518 mouse, but i cannot use all of it's buttons in kubuntu 7.10. Anyone know of a guide i could follow?
<asfak> why does adept download duplicate files.? I never had such problem in previous version.
<RLoggia> i swear linux hates me /sigh
<llutz> RLoggia: Linux is user-friendly, it's just a little picky, who his friends really are" :))
<RLoggia> why is it booting me from server ??
<asfak> whenever i try to install any application either from konsole, synaptic manager or adept (in my both pc), alongwith a package, similar file get started downloading but stops when earliest file reaches 100%. Is that a bug ?
<RLoggia> damnit
<OuZo> hi, i have a ATI radeon X700, when i click to enable the restricted driver then restart i dont get anything on my display, i have to do a rescue to get X back
<timri> asfak:No, it downloads simultaniously
<OuZo> is that normal?
<BigPick> Good morning all :)
<Jucato> posingaspopular: oops sorry... you seem to need me whenever I'm not here :(
<Jucato> posingaspopular: I have no idea what those are either :(
<carbon_monoxide> hello
<Dr_Willis> OuZo given how much a hassle ATI can be.. sadly - it often is.. HOWEVER.. ati released new linux drivers after gutsy was released.. so they are looking better.
<asfak> it been 2 year i have been using kubuntu but never had such problem
<RLoggia> hmmm
<k5ubuntu> its saysThere was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Dr_Willis> OuZo i dont use any ati cards any more. So i dont know what fix's are needed for their newer cards
<OuZo> thanks Dr_Willis
<RLoggia> BluesKaj: you have 3D rendering working on 7.10?
<TheKing> To those people who helped me with the multibooting, it worked
<k5ubuntu> Dr_Willis
<posingaspopular> Jucato: apparntly they are crash reports for core dumps that dev use
<posingaspopular> i deleted them
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, the new recommended driver doesn't work all that well with lower end onboard graphics , most ppl with X200 cards ahave to revert to the restricted driver for 3D and DRI
<k5ubuntu> when i try to install the restricted package set it says There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Jucato> posingaspopular: ah ok :)
<RLoggia> this is rediculas
<OuZo> Dr_Willis: i had it working in 64bit gentoo... i thought (k)ubuntu would be easire, could it have something to do with acpi?
<posingaspopular> i just deleted them, they aren't exciting or very intersting
<BluesKaj> RLoggia, sort of , not a sgood I'd like...google earth is slow and clunky , but it works on my X200G card
<k5ubuntu> can anybody help me when ever i try to install something it says There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Jucato> posingaspopular: or useful :)
<BluesKaj> did you get that RLoggia?
<Dr_Willis> OuZo  Its just some of the quirks with ati drivers from what i gather.  May be some easy fix. But I dont mess with ati any more.. and proberly wont for a long time
<BluesKaj> did you get that RLoggia?
<|dthacker|> hi, trying to debug install problems.   Should I be able to see the hard drive from the live CD?
<posingaspopular> well im not a hardcore dev, so no ;) notyet
<k5ubuntu> yes
<timri> k5ubuntu: get out of adept and run aptitude from a konsole, gives more info
<k5ubuntu> how do i run aptitude
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install <package name> or sudo aptitude install <package name>
<carbon_monoxide> just type "sudo aptitude install"
<Dr_Willis> k5ubuntu its a terminal command, similer to 'apt-get'
<Jucato> (replace <package name> with the package name, without the < >""
<Jucato> in Konsole of course
<Dr_Willis> |dthacker| 'see' with sudo fdisk -l   - Should work. :)
<timri> k5ubuntu: Alt+F2 konsole
<carbon_monoxide> I have read some posts sayting aptitude was recommended upon apt-get
<Dr_Willis> |dthacker| they may not be mounted by default - so you wont 'see' them in the gui
<Jucato> timri: or K Menu -> System -> Konsole, or Alt+Space, "Kons" :)
<timri> Jucato: Yeah, but I have modified the &%^&% out of my system, and cant remember de defaults :)
<Jucato> :P
<|dthacker|> Dr_Willis: live cd doesn't see it with sudo fdisk -l, which may be why installer doesn't detect it.   This is a working SuSE 10 install that I'm trying to Kubuntize.
<|dthacker|> SuSE says it's /dev/hda
<Jucato> |dthacker|: fdisk sees everything
<Downix> Hello from Kubuntu-on-SPARC.  I'm trying to get it set up atm.
<Jucato> or should...
<carbon_monoxide> hey buddies! which do you use? "apt-get" or "aptitude"? and why?
<timri> carbon_monoxide: aptitude, better dep handling
<timri> carbon_monoxide: and dep resolver
<|dthacker|> Jucato: I wish! ;) maybe time for the alternate install CD
<Downix> I use apt-get out of familiarity
<carbon_monoxide> timri: *wink*
<Downix> been running Debian since '97
<timri> Downix: debian is my favorite distro
<carbon_monoxide> I like Debian too
<Downix> timri: I have debian on my other SPARC box.
<posingaspopular> apt-get because it's easiest to run
<Downix> It's a 32-bit SPARC vs this SPARC64
<Dr_Willis> ive had aptitude do some really... odd things. befor
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> apt-* depending on the purpose. aptitude -R install for most installations
<carbon_monoxide> does aptitude make any trouble? I use it like apt-get
<Dr_Willis> like remove 300 packages.. then reinstall them
<Downix> that reminds me, I need to get this box to auto-dhcp
<Downix> having to enter it manually is ok, but a bit annoying
<|dthacker|> goes to burn an alternate install CD
<timri> Dr_Willis: That was a looong time ago, right?
<Dr_Willis> timri a few mo ago. :)
<timri> Downix: Tried the new project indiana yet?
<timri> Dr_Willis: WHoa, thats strange, never happened to me.
<ackbahr> Hi there! I'm in an early stage of my system's setup, and my USB drive won't automount.... Can somebody help?
<Downix> timri:  yes, but the guys in #solaris have been less than friendly.  Just because you're a true SysV doesn't mean you have a right for ego.  I have a Sys V on a Commodore Amiga.  8)
<carbon_monoxide> but some articles on the internet is saying that "aptitude" and "apt-get" is making no different on installing and removing dependency packages
<Dr_Willis> aptitude rembers things and makes removing packages easier - I hear...
<timri> Downix: get of my lawn!
<Downix> hehe
<Jucato> carbon_monoxide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<carbon_monoxide> starting from Edgy
<timri> Dr_Willis: Yep, but dont press - on the installed section :)
<Downix> Commodore had the first SysV OS, never forget.  AMIX, running on the Amiga 3000.  8)
<Dr_Willis> I used Minix on my A500
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Downix> Random Trivia Man strikes again
<timri> carbon_monoxide: afaik apt-get does not have a ui a la aptitude, nor a dep resolver
<Dr_Willis> aptitudes 'ui' is a little... odd :)
<Downix> but in any case, Indiana does look sweet.  I have it on the other HD for this machine here.
<|dthacker|> hehe, that's an understatement.
<timri> Downix: Trie to get the running on a vic20 and we'll talk
 * Dr_Willis lives in Indiana :)
<carbon_monoxide> Dr_Willis: this article is demonstrating 6.06 and earlier releases
<Downix> timri: didn't someone do that once?
<timri> Konqueror does not show the +/- signs next to folders when browsing samba shares mounted with fusesmb of smbnetfs, WHY?
<Downix> Hmm
<timri> Downix: Not that I know of, and it would be tough, I imagine
<Downix> Something I've always wondered, could I use a non-OpenFirmware card in this machine...
<Cobalt> Hi want to know if there is a way to listen to Yahoo radio stations from gutsy ?
<timri> Cobalt: what site is that?
<Cobalt> timri: music tab from yahoo.com
<purpleposeidon> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<timri> Cobalt: have a url? yahoo doesnt like my konqueror
<timri> timri: and I am loath to install ff
<Rebelyouth> !amarok
<Cobalt> http://music.yahoo.com/launchcast/stations/default.asp
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<timri> sp?
<Rebelyouth> old descrip
<|dthacker|> how are factoids updated?
<RLoggia> anyone know how to get frostwire?
<carbon_monoxide> Finally, ALSA 1.0.15 is released.
<llutz> RLoggia: sudo aptitude install frostwire
<Jucato> !amarok | Rebelyouth
<ubotu> Rebelyouth: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Rebelyouth> Jucato: why ubotu give me an old desc?
<Jucato> I Just updated it right now
<Rebelyouth> :)
<Rebelyouth> ^_^
<|dthacker|> How are factoids update = Jucato
<Jucato> bot editors update them
<Downix> Anyways, yay, have a SPARC I can develop with
<Rebelyouth> lets see
<Rebelyouth> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Rebelyouth> good
<Rebelyouth> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<Rebelyouth> ahhh
<Rebelyouth> is beta 4 now
<Downix> this box still impresses me.  Missing DMA on the hard drive it still blows away my sons Pentium 3, despite surrendering half of the Mhz of the P3
<Jucato> Rebelyouth: Kubuntu doesn't have beta4 packages yet. so that's still true
<Rebelyouth> oh yeah  is for debiana n opensuse
<Rebelyouth> you right
<eljefe_> eeh, the Launchpad bug reporter is broken
<|dthacker|> no bugs for you!
<timri> Cobalt: yahoo radio doesnt work for me either
<eljefe_> OOPS-672D998 is my error or something, but i have to be a subscribver to a mailing list to let anyone know  :(*
<KalEl> eljefe_, you mean the bug reporting system itself is broken??
<FisherPrice> !kwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rebelyouth> how i can share the XV on various player open?
<eljefe_> yes the bug reporter itself isn't working, KalEl
<sea4ever> I have a windows floppy, how can I get the stuff on it?
<KalEl> great gods of linux! how do we report bugs now?!
<llutz> seause mtools /mcopy, mdir/
<Rebelyouth> sea4ever: yes
<eljefe_> exactly
<FisherPrice> yay
<FisherPrice> :p
<eljefe_> sea4ever: put it in the drive?
<Jucato> eljefe_: #ubuntu-bugs please.
<sea4ever> It's taking like 20 minutes so far to mount
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ loads fine though
<Jucato> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<llutz> sea4ever: use mtools /mcopy, mdir/
<OuZo> whats the deal with dolphin? what was wrong with the old window manager?
<eljefe_> Jucato: will do
<llutz> OuZo: was not simple enough for some gnome-freaks :)
<timri> OuZo: filemanager
<eljefe_> yeah it loads, but once I give a summary and click Continue, it errors out
<FisherPrice> is the user in the floppy or disk group?
<Jucato> !d3lphin | OuZo
<ubotu> OuZo: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<timri> OuZo: I use konqueror with konqsidebartng it (pardonnez moi le mot) totally rocks
<FisherPrice> i have a question about kwin --replace... it doesn't work :(
<Jucato> llutz: fwiw, the original dolphin, and the decision to switch to (the real) dolphin in KDE 4 was driven by KDE users' feedback and requests. so to say that it's because of gnome-freaks is totally unfair and insulting for those KDE users
<llutz> Jucato: ok, sry
<timri> Jucato: what is the insulting part "gnome" or "freaks" ? :)
<Jucato> the "gnome" of course :)
<OuZo> thanks guys, dolphin sux
<Jucato> OuZo: d3lphin sucks. dolphin doesn't
<Jucato> (or at least not as much)
<OuZo> timri: what is konqsidebartng?
<Jucato> KONQueror SIDEBAR The Next Generation
<timri> OuZo: it is the part where traditionally the network shortcuts were stored, however you can use it to make shortcuts to anything (local folders etc)
<OuZo> is there a screen shot anywere?
<Jucato> actually you can use the metabar for that
<timri> OuZo: I could upload one, but dont know where.
<Jucato> timri: imageshack.us
<Jucato> timri: you might be confusing it with the Metabar though
<BluesKaj> dolphin is a PITA
<Jucato> there is not sidebar applet named "konqsidebartng"... that is part of Konqueror
<timri> Jucato: nope, I edit the stuff manually, it is in knqsidebartng/virtual_folders iirc
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> timri: what I meant is that konqsidebartng is not a separate app. it's a built-in part of Konqueror
<Jucato> you can also do it all in the GUI...
<Jucato> right-click on the sidebar -> Add new ->
<eljefe_> anyone have any luck with k9copy in 7.10?  i get constant crashes when i try to use it. I had upgraded my FFMPEG but thought that was the culprit, so I reverted back to the official package, but I still have the same issue.
<timri> Jucato: hence the "sidebar" part in its name :)
<Jucato> <timri> OuZo: I use konqueror with konqsidebartng it (pardonnez moi le mot) totally rocks <--- you make it sound like it's a separate app that needs to be installed and enabled into Konqueror :)
<livingdaylight> i've opened k3b but its not detecting the fact that there is a blank cd in drive
<OuZo> i cant understand why the konsole does not have color :< which file do i edit to get color in konsole?
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, try launching it from the konsole ...check the output errors
<livingdaylight> why not make kubuntu a little more like pclos for eg, with konqueror as dedicated file manager and firefox as default web browser.. much more clean and tidy
<eljefe_> ~/.bashrc for colour; you have to comment out (add a #) like 5 lines, and uncomment (remove the #) another set of lines.  Its documented in there, if you read it you'll see.
<|dthacker|> ok, here goes with the alternat install CD.  Wish me luck.
<livingdaylight> i can't seem to install an iso here on k3b
<eljefe_> livingdaylight: install an ISO on k3b??
<Jucato> livingdaylight: 1. Kubuntu doesn't want to be like PCLOS. 2. The head devs want Konqueror to be the default, to promote Konqueror. 3. Disk space limit (OO.o already takes up a lot)
<timri> OuZo: http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konqsidebartngir0.png
<|dthacker|> I have done 20 installs since Gutsy dropped and this is the first one I had problems with....
<flick> when can i see the even faster and even more better looking kde4 update in my kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> hey everyone!
<FisherPrice> does anyone care to help me with my kwin --replace issue?
 * |dthacker| glares at his hardware
<Cobalt> timri: thanks for trying I left for a moment to fix myself some lunch
<Jucato> FisherPrice: what's the problem?
<FisherPrice> ty Jucato
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, did you install k9copy with a pkg manager or the cli ?
<timri> FisherPrice: Care, yes. Able, no :(
<Jucato> (not that I can help 100%)
<timri> Cobalt: ah, ok
<sup3rw0p> Hi, I'm trying to install a theme and I run into this problem. when I run make I get this error at the end. Nothing to be done for `all-am'
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: adept
<Jucato> sup3rw0p: what theme are you trying to install?
<eljefe_> actually with the CLI
<sup3rw0p> domino
<FisherPrice> juc I've just tried compiz-fusion and want to replace kwin.. but it crashes X and get compiz back
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: with the CLI, I had a list of packages and installed it with "sudo apt-get install < packages.txt"
<livingdaylight> Jucato:not about being like pclos exactly, but just an example where they strike a balance to give a clean overall look... Keeping Konqueror as default file manager still showcases Konqueror... but Konqueror overwhelm i'm not sure appeals to anyone in the 21 Century for desktop market... imho... but devs know best
<Jucato> sup3rw0p: I believe there's a .deb Domino package for Kubuntu. use that instead
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: yes an iso in k3b
<Jucato> FisherPrice: and "kwin --replace" doesn't work?
<FisherPrice> Jucato: I duno if it's a compiz issue or a kwin issue
<eljefe_> livingdaylight: but you don't install ISOs with k3b; you don'ty install ISOs really at all, you burn ISOs and then install from the CD...
<FisherPrice> Jucato: no, it just crashes X
<Jucato> kwin almost never crashes. I bet it's a compiz issue
<flick> hmm it seems to work for me
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: yes, of course...
<Jucato> FisherPrice: might want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<FisherPrice> Jucato: ty, i didn't know the irc addy
<flick> by the way thanks i did not know i could run compiz on kubuntu also
<OuZo> timri: thanks, thats what my gentoo looked like
<eljefe_> ok livingdaylight so you want to burn an ISO?  what happens when you right-click the ISO and select "Burn CD with K3b" ?
<Jucato> !compiz | flick
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: cant burn kubuntu iso... i think  my current kubuntu cd is faulty
<ubotu> flick: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<FisherPrice> flick: ya u can... but i think it's got problem
<BluesKaj> I know it shouldn't make any diff whetrher you use adept apt or synaptic ., the repos are all the same , but I wonder about the install process in adept , sometimes
<FisherPrice> flick: just make sure that u have your system backed up
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Adept uses apt
<timri> OuZo: I always have my windows maximized, no border, no menu, overlapping kicker
<BluesKaj> yes
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: so you think i should reinstall with Adept?  or you think Adept is worse?
<flick> FisherPrice, ahh... i've seen ur problem, but i just did kwin --replace (before posting the previous comment) and it seems to work fine
<BluesKaj> I'm aware of that
 * |dthacker| mumbles phrases not appropriate for kubuntu, becuase his install hung disk detection.
<nosrednaekim> FisherPrice: do you have desktop icons turned off?
<Werenerd> hey all, has anyone else had problems with USB keyboards and (K)Ubuntu since updating to 7.10? My keyboard keeps cutting in and out
<flick> FisherPrice, i installed compiz-kde and emerald too btw
<timri> OuZo: that way, I can bring up the taskbar by yanking my mouse to the leftbottom corner of the screen
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: it check md5sum but it still says cd rom is empty
<FisherPrice> nosrednaekim: no, i have desktop icons
<FisherPrice> flick: yah i have them too
<eljefe_> livingdaylight: can you try a different CD?
<flick> sorry i did compiz --replace
<FisherPrice> flick: lol
<|dthacker|> how long should text install take to detect a disk?
<flick> well... let me try kwin --replace
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, the cli /apt & aptitude seems to do better with some video apps
<|dthacker|> good grief, it can't find it.
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: the cd is fine, when i first put it in it was detected but i chose ignoer because it only offered to open k3b for data or audio and since iwanted to burn iso(image) i ckicked ignore
<eljefe_> well, i used the CLI apt-get so i guess I should be 'safe'
<BluesKaj> yup
<eljefe_> hrmmm
<eljefe_> i filed a bug report but no action yet, its been a few days
<flick> yup
<flick> it works
<FisherPrice> :(
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, k9copy was clunky on feisty , but i find it works better on gutsy
<eljefe_> ok so livingdaylight, try to remove the CD and close k3b; then put the CD in and select Audio or whatever, and then try to do it in k3b with the menu
<FisherPrice> i'll wander over to the compiz chanel
<donsdw> I have a partition, ext3, that does not show any directories when I ls.  Is it possible they are still there, but I did something wrong?
<Downix> ok, this is odd
<delious> hi what is the difference between cd and dvd images of kubuntu?
<eljefe_> donsdw: is it possible that the partition didn't mount into the dir?
<Downix> I run a configure script and it says that the c compiler cannot create executeables
<|dthacker|> ok, both live cd and alternate cd fail to detect hd.  Hd is working on another distro.  What should I try next?
<Downix> ????
<flick> donsdw, what does ls -a show
<Downix> |dthacker|: Does it see the HD controller?
<timri> Downix: installed build-essentials ?
<Werenerd> Does anyone know a good place to get support on keyboard issues maybe?
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: did that too... again go through the process as it checks sum but it still says: 'please insert an empty cdblah blah'
<rickympl> does kcron use a config file or does it edit the crontab directly?
<|dthacker|> Downix: how can I tell?
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: ok so k9copy crashed again; the CLI is filled with VOBU: Read Error!!!  (VOBU : 1313496 Read Error !!!!  ==>  1313940)
<Downix> timri: Doh!  Knew I forgot something
<delious> i need help with choosing the right iso-file
<Downix> |dthacker|: Is your HD on the same controller as your CD-ROM?
<Q-collective> wow, k9copy looks so much better than dvd::rip
<nosrednaekim> rickympl: if it did have a config file, it would be in ~/.kde/share
<eljefe_> livingdaylight: no idea then, that is odd.  Just for giggles, have you tried a different CD?  Are you using a DVD when it needs a CD?
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, does k3b read the dvd?
<donsdw> eljefe_, flick: ls -a shows many hidden directories and Desktop.
<|dthacker|> Downix: unknown, will have to reboot to find out.
<anton__>  hi ive update my feisty to gutsy now the schortcut Fn+F10/F11 for Display Brightness doesnt work. but gutsy must recognize it native on my lenovo n100
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: yeah K3b can see it
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: i wish ... but alas no...
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: thx anyways..
<delious> hi what is the difference between cd and dvd images of kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: there's something wrong with this install hence why i'm trying to burn a new kubuntu to cd
<Downix> |dthacker|: Is it IDE, ATA, SATA, RAID or SCSI?
<Downix> |dthacker|: or SAS, almost forgot that one
<flick> donsdw, if it is mounted on the directory you do ls -l, then that's what u got in the ext3. to see if it is mounted, type cat /etc/mtab
<eljefe_> livingdaylight: a reboot perhaps? :( i know, its a Windows-type fix, but it worked for an issue I had last night, so its worth a shot i guess...
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, uninstall k9copy , reboot, sudo apt-get update and reinstall it
<eljefe_> eh..  ok
<Downix> timri:  it cannot find any package or instructions for that.
<livingdaylight> eljefe_: i suppose, sheesh... i hoped kubuntu would be more stable than that though
<BluesKaj> use the cli , eljefe_
<rickympl> nosrednaekim:> ok thx, found a config file but its only pertinent to general options like window size, what i'm looking for is the tasks itself, maybe it doesnt save that info in another file other than the cron file
<eljefe_> livingdaylight: agreed
<donsdw> flick: I was afraid of that.  It's mounted, but all directories are gone.
<flick> livingdaylight, eljefe_: agreed, waiting eagerly for KDE 4
<Zvezdichko> hello,
<timri> Downix: ??
<angelo> non so come funziona quest'affare. qualcuno mi legge ?
<donsdw> flick: At least they are not showing up.
<nosrednaekim> rickympl: should be in share/apps
<Zvezdichko> after many sys upgrades a lot of kernels were installed
<eljefe_> flick: also waiting but its not going to bring stability improvements, especially for kde 4.0...
<OuZo> eljefe_: pls can u pm me with your color part of .bashrc - mine is empty
<Zvezdichko> how to remove unneeded kernels?
<livingdaylight> flick: kde 4.1 maybe... everyone says kd34 is not gonna be all that
<flick> donsdw, how could that be, did you do an rm * .*?
<nosrednaekim> OuZo: certainly... just a moment
<eljefe_> OuZo: that means it is using the system .bashrc but i'll get you my onw, one moment
<timri> Downix: you mean like aptitude install build-essential ?
<donsdw> flick: I am capable of doing that.  :(
<angelo> ma se volessi parlare con qualcuno, come dovrei fare ?
<flick> livingdaylight, eljefe_: yeah, i had a few problems, but i have fixed some of them and sent the patch in the KDE4 trunk, so hopefully they will be comitted in that release
<timri> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<flick> donsdw, if u or somebody inadvertantly deleted it from the GUI, it should be there in the Trash
<Downix> timri: right
<eljefe_> OuZo: http://pastebin.ca/759973  that is the default .bashrc, the only change being to make bash in colour.  save it in your home as .bashrc
<flick> livingdaylight, eljefe_: also i know of several developers who are holding the fixes for KDE4!
<timri> Downix: I take it, it is working now?
<donsdw> flick: I can't blame anyone else.  I think I looked in Trash.  /tmp/Trash?  But that is at leat a ray of hope.  Thanks!
<timri> superfluous comma guy strikes, again
<rickympl> nosrednaekim:> no luck, i did a fresh install of kubuntu backing  up my /home, thinking that kcron would have such a file, but it seems it doenst, thx for your help
<Downix> timri:  trying it again incase I misspelled it
<donsdw> flick: Oh wait, no /tmp either. :(
<timri> Downix: I added an s initially
<OuZo> eljefe_: um that paste doesnt load for me, it the url correct?
<nosrednaekim> rickympl: ah... kron probably does save to the crontab
<Downix> that did it
<Downix> 8)
<eljefe_> yeah... pastebin kinda stinks some times tho
<|dthacker|> Downix: Disk Drive is /dev/hda, how can I find the device the CDROM is attached at?
<eljefe_> where can I get dvddecss, i wonder if that is the issue for k9copy
<rickympl> nosrednaekim:> right, next time ill know better
<rickympl> thanks
<flick> donsdw, no /tmp ?!
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, libdvdcss2 ?
<samuk1> aki eh br?
<Downix> |dthacker|: should be /dev/sd or dev/cd
<flick> donsdw, i am really sorry... but if you are sure that the files have been deleted you can try the "unrm" command
<donsdw> flick: Not is this partition.  I still have my Kubuntu partition.
<nosrednaekim> NP
<eljefe_> OuZo: try again?  it loaded for me, but not always...
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: yeah
<flick> donsdw, it can be installed as "sudo apt-get install tct"
<OuZo> eljefe_: no its just blank
<samuk1> helppppppppppp
<Alarm> i tried to install kwin-style-metal4kde , but it wants some dependecies. kdelibs4 , i got kde 3.5.7 is that a problem ?
<eljefe_> well its there man :(  lemme see if i can put it elsewhere
<Cobalt> where to go to get the image files for this virtual machine ?
<flick> but it can be hard to use.
<eljefe_> samuk1: whaaaaat
<timri> samuk1: F1
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, it's in the restricted debs , check yer source.list to uncomment them
<eljefe_> hmmm i though ti w as fully open for all of those...
<Downix> |dthacker|: any sign?
<donsdw> flick: I don't know what tct is, but I will look it up.  Thanks for your help.
<samuk1> irc brasileiro?!?
<OuZo> eljefe_: can you please paste it here? http://pastebin.div0.co.za/
<timri> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<flick> donsdw, tct is a package of forensic related utilities
<|dthacker|> Downix: CD is on /dev/hdc, so a different controller, I think
<samuk1> what is channel br?!?
<timri> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, you still have to install it yourself
<Downix> |dthacker|: no, same controller.  Likely the second channel on a PATA or IDE controller.
<eljefe_> all of my repos are open3ed up and its not showing on the Adept list
<donsdw> flick: Oh.  Install and then maybe unrm will help?
<samuk1> !br
<samuk1> thx
<Downix> |dthacker|: ok, can you fdisk the HD?
<flick> donsdw, maybe... just may be!
<timri> samuk1: :)
<|dthacker|> Downix: isn't it hda/b  hdac/d?
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, did you update the repos ?
<Cobalt> ubotu: where can I get image files for other OSs ?
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: nope, default, and i did add medibuntu tho
<eagles0513875> Cobalt: ubotu is a bot
<eljefe_> OuZo: http://pastebin.div0.co.za/results/E2BG71752.html
<donsdw> flick: Another ray of hope.  Thanks again!
<Downix> |dthacker|: Most PATA have hda/b on the first channel and hdc/d on the second.  And most onboard controllers have 2 channels.
<samuk1> ! not ready...=/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not ready...=/ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timri> Cobalt: distrowatch.com
<samuk1> !br not ready...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br not ready... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cobalt> timri: thanks
<eagles0513875> timri: u got to love it when people thingk the boto is real
<timri> eagles0513875: hehe, happened to me as well
<OuZo> thanks eljefe_
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, do the source-o-matic thing to regenerate your sources.list
<eljefe_> no prob
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<eagles0513875> timri: happened to me in the beginning too lol
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<|dthacker|> Downix: I've verified that CDROM and HD are on separate ide ports on MB
<eljefe_> yeah i am there
<eljefe_> nbot many options tho!
<OuZo> whats the command line way to search the apt-get database, like emerge -S in gentoo? thanks
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: same message, not available but referred to by another package
<jpatrick> OuZo: apt-cache search
<eljefe_> OuZo: sudo apt-cache searc _packagename_
<OuZo> thanks
<eljefe_> OuZo: sudo apt-cache search _packagename_
<jpatrick> eljefe_: no need for sudo
<eljefe_> oh?  cool.
<Downix> **sees what else is missing to get AROS to build
<samuk1> algum br aki... no outro ninguem ajuda
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, you have to add some of the nonstd repos to get the libdvdcss2 app
<samuk1> i need permison to acess hda5... only root can...
<timri> Downix:  you mean like http://aros.sourceforge.net/documentation/developers/compiling.php#getting-the-needed-packages
<carbon_monoxide> I wait for ALSA driver 1.0.15 for long, but its Ubuntu package doesn't come out
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: i thought so also but not seeing them; all my repos are commented out.
<eljefe_> rathe, are NOT commented out
<eljefe_> carbon_monoxide: yeah, i feel like a lot of apps weren't updated.  Create a bur report/wish.
<eljefe_> carbon_monoxide: thats about the best we can do i think, or compile it yourself
<eljefe_> :(]
<carbon_monoxide> eljefe_: compiling it does no good  :(
<carbon_monoxide> eljefe_: so you have to compile the next release yourself if you compile the current one
<eljefe_> carbon_monoxide: correct.  and you get constant bugging about reverting back to the official one, so each update forces you to unselect your manually-compiled apps... its  a pain, agreed.
<carbon_monoxide> eljefe_: isn't that the charm of Debian and Ubuntu as "aptitude install" can do the whole works?
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, I'm using the 64 bit repos , but i also have 32bit apps enabled , maybe these might conatian the file: http://www.pastebin.ca/759998
<eljefe_> with Debian, for sure.  *buntu isn';t so handy IMHO.  but i don't really know anything about aptitude itself, only apt-get.  i hear aptitude is better somehow tho
<Goliath23> does kubuntu do anything to the default kdm config? (i try to add a session by copying /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop to kde4.desktop and change some path's, but the new session doesn't appear in kdm)
<flick> how can i change the size of the subtitles in Kaffeine player?
<jpatrick> Goliath23: have you restarted kdm?
<jpatrick> should be fine (works here)
<BluesKaj> aptitude uninstalls take out unrequired dependencies
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: same error, referred but not found :(
<eljefe_> allright all, thanks for the help but i have to go now, see yas later!
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: you can do that with apt-get autoremove
<asktoby> Well, I just survived my dist-upgrade (just).
<BluesKaj> did you apt-get update after adding the repos
<newguyss> hi, how do I get more fonts for my machine
<eljefe_> search for 'font' in Adept and install them
<BluesKaj> jpatrick, autoremove takes out apps that you need in my experience , especially xorg editsd
<eljefe_> ok see yas
<FisherPrice> flick: i've sorted my problem out with compiz... i had to completely unintall it :(
<Goliath23> jpatrick: yes, of course
<Downix> ya know, this x86-centric nature of program-makers really ticks me off
<nosrednaekim> FisherPrice: and reinstall?
<timri> Downix: explain
<BluesKaj> eljefe_, the app should be there
<FisherPrice> well i'm dling the latest version, gunna try to compile it
<Downix> timri:  Well, Flash was designed to be able to be run from any system... but then Adobe cans the non-x86/PPC Linux ports....
<flick> FisherPrice, i have completely uninstalled it too - seems it doesn't flash your taskbar for programs like Konversation or Kopete!
<timri> Downix: ah, ok
<eljefe_> BluesKaj: Agreed but it isn't, today at least...  now that i think about it, my "sudo apt-get install <packages.txt" command made me remove it also, it wasn't there then either (right after the install of a fresh Gutsy,. a few weeks ago)
<FisherPrice> flick: nosrednaekim i think i might try a different ui with it... a friend has got it up and running nice in something else.. can't remember what
<harmental> why did kubntu sticked to the gimp release candidate version? will it be updated in the repos any time soon?
<flick> FisherPrice, and no body seems to be able to point a direction on which direction i should look, atleast superficially there's no way to fix it - and i am too tired to look into compiz-fusion code today
<flick> FisherPrice, for me it works with Gnome properly though
<timri> harmental: security updates only, I think
<flick> too bad Gnome belongs to my past.
<eljefe_> i have a feeling that Compiz is made to be much more Gnome compatible
<flick> eljefe_, i concur
 * Rebelyouth 
<harmental> timri: what do you mean? we should stick to a RC??
<eljefe_> which toi me means its unusable; plus KWin has too many benefits for me
<FisherPrice> flick: lol yah i might use it once in a while... it's more pretty than functional atm
<timri> harmental: or wait 6 months for 8.04 to come out
<FisherPrice> flick: would be nice to show my friends and ask "Does WinXP or Vista do this?"
<flick> FisherPrice, i can understand and empathasize!
<harmental> timri: its weird....why would they freeze a package that is rc?
<timri> harmental: the better question would be: why would they include it?
<FisherPrice> flick: it's good though I do like the way Linux had advanced. :D
<harmental> because 2.4 has a FINAL version...
<flick> flick, the word is empathize not empathasize you moron!
<flick> flick, oh sorry
<Downix> FisherPrice: I've used Linux since '95 or so
<Downix> ok, need to find pngtopnm for Ubuntu now
<|dthacker|> Downix: I have no way to change BIOS settings for the hard drive, now grasping at straws and trying an Ubuntu disk.
<FisherPrice> Downix: '95, hrm yah i think i was about that time too
<FisherPrice> Downix: though only in ernest from about 2002
<Downix> |dthacker|: Which northbridge do you run?
<Downix> FisherPrice: Slackware 3.0!
<|dthacker|> Downix: I have no idea.  How can I tell?
<timri> Downix: packages.ubuntu.com
<podliak> How can I set auto net connection (adsl) in a moment when I login ?
<Downix> timri:  just seeing which module has it included
<timri> Downix: you can find that out on packages.ubuntu.com
<FisherPrice> Downix: Caldera Linux was first, I think RH 6.2
<Downix> |dthacker|: That is really something you should have known from the day you boughty it.  Check your BIOS is my guess
<FisherPrice> followed quick after
<timri> Downix: "search the contents of packages"
<harmental> what happens if i change my repos to hardy???
<eljefe_> Downix: which brand heater coil does your toaster use?  really you don't know?  you should have known that since the day you bought it.  lol ;)
<nosrednaekim> |dthacker|: you can ussually tell with a lspci
<newguyss> guys I really got tired, I need to install font called bank gothic and I dont know how or what to do, help please
 * flick deep dives into compiz code
<timri> newguyss: in control center "system administration" then "font installer"
<newguyss> timri: where is system administration?
<timri> newguyss: Alt+F2 then kcontrol
<supert0ne1> why kcontrol is not on the menu is just strange
<podliak> Can I set auto connection on net at startup ?
<samuk1> what copies and paste in shell?!?
<timri> supert0ne1: Because kubuntu thinks the new settings manager is easier :(
<newguyss> timri: thanks, do I have to go find the font on the net first?
<timri> samuk1: I use the mouse
<samuk1> how*
<supert0ne1> meaning less useful in my opinion
<samuk1> no... copies and paste folder
<supert0ne1> all the good options are hidden and tier design is pretty efficient
<timri> newguyss: Err, yeah, at fonts.com its 102 dollar
<timri> supert0ne1: Yeah, I prefer kcontrol
<ubuntu_> hello
<timri> samuk1: select the text right click in the selection, and copy
<|dthacker|> nosrednaekim: on the northbridge question, please see http://pastebin.com/m757dee98
<timri> samuk1: to paste, use shift+insert
<samuk1> no is text is folder
<Downix> now, time to learn how to create a SPARC header so I can compile this app....
<timri> samuk1:  ??? if you want to open a folder from the konsole, you could use "konqueror ." (dont forget the dot)
<intExDK> I'm trying to burn an .img DVD image, but found out that k3b doesn't support that format. Anyone knows a way?
<Downix> and am I the only guy here on a non-80x86 based CPU?
<biovore> I have a alpha
<biovore> and arm based computer..
<|dthacker|> Downix: I play with Power5 all day at work, but not on Ubuntu
<Downix> |dthacker|: Oh cool
<timri> |dthacker|: drool
<nosrednaekim> |dthacker|: I would guess that this is the relevant line
<nosrednaekim> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
<Downix> biovore: Alpha was nice, ARM's are fun.  I'm running a SPARC here, first 64-bit since my Alpha died.
<nosrednaekim> might want to google that
<timri> Downix: As soon as the OLPC comes to europe, I will have a non-x86 machine too
<Downix> timri: OLPC is x86.
<Downix> timri:  It uses a Geode, which is a renamed MediaGX CPU, the last of the Cyrix 6x86 CPU's.
<jb44> hello
<tekteen> hello
<timri> Downix: oops, never knew that the Geodes were x86
<Downix> timri:  My ex-fiance worked for NatSemi when they owned Cyrix.  She got to see the first Geode/MediaGX's come off the assembly line.
<timri> Downix: My router is certainly non x86, does that count :)
<Downix> I still can't believe I picked up a SPARC for $50.  8)
<supert0ne1> dd-wrt?
<timri> supert0ne1: nope
<timri> Downix: Holy cow!
<supert0ne1> i was skeptical of dd-wrt but after using it for a few months i couldn't live without it
<tekteen> what is dd-wrt?
<Alarm> i just downloaded some themes from kde-look , but the files are inside a gz, so i cant open them from the theme manager, how do i install those themes?
<timri> supert0ne1: I have a dg834gv2, and it runs great as-is. (Texas Instruments AR7 proc)
<timri> Alarm: and if you doubleclick in the filemanager, it opens Ark?
<Downix> timri:  barebones Ultra 5's and 10's are cheap.  They lack integrated DMA controllers so they go for really cheap.
<Alarm> yeap
<Alarm> and i can see many folders in it
<Alarm> like buttons arrows and stuff like that
<timri> Downix: Shipping them to france kinda sucks tough>)
<Downix> timri:  Buy em from Germany or France then.  France was Sun's #4 customer.
<timri> Alarm: you could extract that gz file (it is like a zip)
<Alarm> i know i can extract that, thats not the problem
<Alarm> the point is i dont know how to set it up :)
<timri> Downix: We use and re-use ad infinitum here, hence prices are somewhat less friendly
<timri> Alarm:  And if you point the theme manager to the extracted files?
<Alarm> doesnt work
<Alarm> it cant locate any .theme file
<timri> Alarm: ah, ok
<Downix> timri:  Hmm, dangit.  I still hope the SPARC S1 ships soon tho.  Embeddable 64-bit multi-threaded SPARC core
<timri> Downix: yeah, sun sells some great hardware (and software)
<Downix> timri:  who mentioned Sun?  SPARC is a licenseable architecture, there are more makers than just Sun out there.
<Downix> timri:  did you know that half of the CPU's in Sun boxes are made by Fuji?
<timri> Downix: true, I was just drooling over the ultra 45 workstation, so...
<timri> Downix: didnt know that, but it's not really a surprise
<Downix> Timri:  I tinker with hardware designs.  Trying to make a more cost-friendly version.
<timri> Downix: cool
<Downix> timri:  http://www.opensparc.net if you want to look at the source of the T1.
<timri> Downix: been there, done that :)
<Downix> timri:  Basically my thought was to drop it to a single core paired with a DDR2 controller, FPU, and put it on a Hypertransport bus, so you can use commodity chipsets such as those from VIA or nVidia.
<timri> timri: A bit rusty on the verilog, though
<Downix> timri:  in theory
<Downix> timri:  Same here, was always a VHDL man myself
 * timri changes topic to: Hi, welcome to #kubuntu, feel free to drop by and discuss the merits ov verilog and VHDL
<Downix> heh
<timri> brb
<kubuntunewbie> linux is sick on battery life for lappys.  I just ran my computer for almost 4 hours using wireless internet and browseing the web
<kubuntunewbie> pretty sick. windows gives me about 2 hours
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: is that good?
<nosrednaekim> oh... ah... so sick=awesome
<nosrednaekim> :D
<kubuntunewbie> haha, yes
<Downix> timri:  my thought was to get a basic design working first, then expand it to 2 cores + FPU + DSP functions.  That way you can make a more entry-level workstation that should perform similarly to an Athlon x2 without the legacy crap.  8)
<foxhound31> hello the problem I have is that the MY Shared Folder on a fat32 partition isnt recognised properly so I cant change the permissions on it single word named folders work great
<bassmac> I'm getting this error with adept saying the database is locked...how should i fix this?
<timri> Downix: explain how "VIA or nVidia" is being "without legacy crap"
<foxhound31> can change permissions on them no problem
<timri> foxhound31: But it worked earlier for you with My Documents
<nosrednaekim> foxhound31: fat doesn't support permissions
<Downix> timri:  most of that legacy is in the northbridge, which is onboard the CPU in this case.  All you'd be getting from VIA/nVidia is the southern-half of the equasion, over HT.
<lespea> bassmac: that means something else is using apt, are you installing/upgrading something in a different window / comand prompt?
<bassmac> no...
<bassmac> I just booted
<Downix> timri:  while some legacy there, a lot less than before
<timri> Downix: ok, true. You would need specs though
<foxhound31> nosrednaekm yeah thats right
<Downix> I would, but one step at a time.
<foxhound31> ahh dont know what the problem is
<foxhound31> bizarre
<foxhound31> tlmrl yeah that was an ntfs
<foxhound31> partition
<foxhound31> amule keeps saying I need to change permissions on that folder
<lespea> bassmac: in a comand prompt go 'ps -aux|grep apt'
<bassmac> I did a dpkg --configure -a
<anton__> hi is it possible to reconfigure my ubuntu automatic?
<foxhound31> which is why I'm confused since fat32 doesnt have permissions
<timri> foxhound31: Ah, and fat32 doesnt support that
<bassmac> I had to do something from a previous install I guess
<anton__> cause i updated my feisty to gutsy and now displaybrightness doesnt work, but it schould automatically do on my laptop
<ubuntu_> Hello, how do I unmount partitions in KDE?
<Downix> timri:  it's just an object lesson for me, and as it'll be gpl'd, maybe someone will use it
<timri> Downix: great! Do you have a site so that us mere mortals can check on you progress ?
<Downix> Nowhere to put one atm
<Downix> had a spot I never used then let it lapse
<foxhound31> plan b now that I can get linux to work the way I like I will migrate everything and change the partitions to linux ones that should solve all my problems
<timri> foxhound31: yep
<Downix> timri:  the irony as I work for a web company... 8)
<timri> Downix: hehe
<foxhound31> plus there is a util for windows that can recognise linux partitions should i ever need to do that
<ubuntu_> How do I unmount partitions in KDE?
<Downix> foxhound31: wouldn't recommend it.  Windows likes corrupting the filesystems
<timri> Downix: ?? the ext2 ifs ??
<livingdaylight> what is it called kcontrol? i can't find it in kbfx menu or even when i do alt+space
<kubuntunewbie> anyone remember the name of the program that monitors your internet usage and docks in the "system tray" of KDE?
<foxhound31> Downix thanks for that I'll only use it for emergency
<kubuntunewbie> i think it was called something like knet.....
<timri> livingdaylight: Alt+F2 kcontrol
<Downix> timri:  tried ext2 for Win and it corrupted my gentoo install
<timri> livingdaylight: You could also add it to your kmenu manually (right click, edit menu, insert item, kcontrol)
<livingdaylight> timri: wonder why when i did at+space it didn't come up??
<foxhound31> anyway great help channel
<livingdaylight> timri: thx
<timri> Downix: weird, never heard of that before
<TheWozA> hey guys im using a ATI radeon card and im wondering what video drivers i should use
<foxhound31> think kubuntu in this version really is consumer linux i havent had to touch the command line much at all
<Downix> timri:  now, Windows corrupted it's own filesystem a month later, so it's as likely to be windows fault as anything, but it made me gunshy
<foxhound31> brilliant effort
<spingwerd> are you going to run compiz?
<Downix> TheWozA: Which Radeon?
<foxhound31> see you
<kubuntunewbie> foxhound31: i agree, i recently made the switch and kept windows shitsa on my computer.... I have not touched winblows once since i put kubuntu on.
<timri> Downix: hw problem?
<spingwerd> Q. Since I uped to gutsey my system is about 25% slower where do I look?
<kubuntunewbie> spingwerd: are u using a lappy?
<spingwerd> nope
<kubuntunewbie> spingwerd: no clue then. sorry
<timri> spingwerd: strigid indexing?
<spingwerd> ah could be
<spingwerd> timri: hwo do I check
<TheWozA> 9800 pro
<spingwerd> daemon is not running
<timri> Alt+F2 konsole
<timri> spingwerd: then: top
<Downix> TheWozA: The proprietory ATI drivers.
<Downix> timri:  windows update was run w/o authority (the stealth update) and lost power in the middle.  Caused a serious problem as it killed part of the HAL for HD controll
<spingwerd> timri: not on the top list
<timri> spingwerd: mmm, I have no idea what it could be then
<spingwerd> dopez: but they wont work with any beryl stuff corredc?
<ArPharazon> Hi, how do I unmount partitions?
<timri> Downix: I have still one Xp laptop here, (because I cant get suspend/resume right) it is a maintenance nightmare
<TheWozA> Downix i have these drivers but how do you run a .run file :S
<sysnemo> hi.i have dapper drake and i want to upgrade my distro to feisty..what do i need to do?
<christiane> I try to make my HP LaserJet M1005 MFP SCAN with Kooka - doesn't work! (printing with the same device works) Any ideas?
<timri> sysnemo: fresh install
<sysnemo> is there n command
<sysnemo> ?
<timri> sysnemo: dapper->feisty is not supported in one step
<sysnemo> a ok
<spingwerd> TheWozA: cant you open the repositorys and add that way
<sysnemo> so can i install beryl on dapper?
<TheWozA> ill try
<timri> sysnemo: havent got a clue
<Downix> timri:  I have one XP machine, and as soon as I can get my MMO to run w/o issue on Linux, bye-bye.
<sysnemo> ok..thank u
<spingwerd> sysnemo: dapper > feisty > gutsey
<Downix> TheWozA: chmod +x (the file)
<timri> spingwerd: In theory that works.... have seen some depressingly bad results though
<kubuntunewbie> Downix: whats a MMO?
<spingwerd> timri: worked for me but I wouldnt use the propierty cand do 3d
<timri> kubuntunewbie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMO
<spingwerd> do you still have to turn on DMA in gutsey?
<kubuntunewbie> Downix: what game is it?  do you know if its possible to get everquest to work on linux?
<christiane> How do I get a HP LaserJet M1005 MFP scan with Kooka? (printing with the same device works) Any ideas?
<ArPharazon> Anyone? QtParted says my partition is busy but how do I stop it?
<timri> spingwerd: sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdc  tells me it is turned on by default
<drarem> i have the nvidia 6800gt, is there something better that is in price range of $100 and is agp?
<timri> ArPharazon: sudo umount (partition)
<NickPresta> drarem, the 7600 GT should be about that price, and is much better...
<ArPharazon> timri: Anyway to do it from the GUI?
<timri> ArPharazon: I have no idea.
<drarem> ok thanks
<kubuntunewbie> can anyone recomend a PCI wireless card that will interact well with linux and work on a 500 mhz p3 compaq
<ArPharazon> ...
<spingwerd> is there a gui to mount disks?
<timri> kubuntunewbie: PCI wireless is almost certainly 2.0 or up, does your compaq support those?
<kubuntunewbie> timri: no clue, what do u mean 2.0 or up?
<timri> kubuntunewbie: pci 2.0
<timri> kubuntunewbie: older motherboards do not support it
<kubuntunewbie> timri: ahh, good question, do you know how i would check? it was made in 1999 and is p3
<spingwerd> kubuntunewbie: robably not
<ArPharazon> spingwerd: There are twi `mount` options in Storage Media, but they both give me crazy errors.
<ArPharazon> *two
<kubuntunewbie> does that mean i am SOL when it comes to geting a PCI wireless card?
<christiane> How do I make a HP LaserJet M1005 MFP scan (feisty)?
<spingwerd> ArPharazon: what program
<timri> kubuntunewbie: very likely
<german> Anyone sync PDA, Avantgo with Kpilot?
<kubuntunewbie> timri: so my only option would be USB? that would suck, i hate USB wireless devices.
<ArPharazon> spingwerd: Dolphin, I suppose.
<timri> kubuntunewbie: dunno, no experience with those
<spingwerd> ArPharazon: other idsk isnt listed in storage media
<timri> christiane: Perhaps: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1005
<christiane> timri: thanx, I'll try
<ArPharazon> spingwerd: What do you mean?
<timri> christiane: Good luck (it's way out of my area of competence :( )
<bufalo> Kpilot, dont have conduit to Avantgo, exist a lib, but not in Kubuntu or ubuntu repositories
<spingwerd> ArPharazon:  the device /dev/sda1 isnt listed in storage media
<bufalo> The PDA work fine with Kpilot and integration with Kontact, only te Avantgo conduit
<timri> christiane: ohoh, according to http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/unsupported.html it wont work... at all :(
<ArPharazon> spingwerd: Well, it is for me. I have 3 disks listed there, which makes sense as I have three partitions. I'm running from the livecd, maybe it's that?
<Mac40DO> Hi! The screensaver does not start, when I lock the screen. How can I change that behaviour?
<NickPresta> Mac40DO, are you running Compiz-Fusion?
<Mac40DO> NickPresta: No just Standard KDE
<Mac40DO> Kubuntu Gutsy
<lespea> Mac40DO: use xscreensaver :P
<timri> christiane: Debian is working on it: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/sane-devel/2007-June/019390.html
<Mac40DO> lespea: does xscreensaver start, when I lock the screen?
<bufalo> Anyone use PDA, Kpilot and Avantgo???
<lespea> Mac40DO: sort of, you have to over-ride the lock command to use xscreensaver
<lespea> Mac40DO: i'll find the guide quick...
<Mac40DO> lespea :-)
<|dthacker|> Downix: solved it. The drive needed to be master on the channel.
<lespea> Mac40DO: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man1.html#10
<Mac40DO> lespea: Thanks, I will try it!
<lespea> Ace2016: except for the startup change 'Exec=xscreensaver' to 'Exec=xscreensaver -no-splash'
<lespea> Mac40DO:  except for the startup change 'Exec=xscreensaver' to 'Exec=xscreensaver -no-splash'
<lespea> Mac40DO: good luck :)
<ArPharazon> spingwerd: So how do I unmount my partitions?
<Mac40DO> lespea: yeah, thx
<Ace2016> ???
<lespea> Mac40DO: np, oh take the time to config xscreensaver... a lot of cool ones are not setup to run and there are a lot of stupid ones that are (run xscreensaver-demo to config)
<lespea> Ace2016: miss tell, sorry
<Ace2016> oh ok, whats that for anyway?
<Mac40DO> lespea: thanx. I think that xscreensaver is better than than kde-screensaver. so I will be quite happy with xscreensaver
<christiane> timri: thank you, I think I'll have to follow the thread...
<bufalo> PDA, Kpilot. Avantgo?? anyone?
<lespea> Ace2016: telling Mac40DO how to disable kscreensaver (sucks balls) ot xscreensaver
<duane> to upgrade to gibbon from feisty you just have to do full upgrade in adept right? I dont get the upgrade option after I do that
<|dthacker|> Is there any way to get to LVM from the graphical installer?
<lespea> duane: did you change your sources list?
<MidMark> duane: because you have to enable pre-released updated too
<MidMark> adept is buggy and need to be updated
<spingwerd> duane: did you change the check list like it said
<MidMark> then will show you the update after you updates adept from -proposed
<zarath> Hi, I've got kmail configured to go straight to the newest message when I open a folder, but it ignores that and always goes to the last selected message. Any ideas as to why this may be happening?
<duane> I though gibbon was released now lol
<lespea> duane: it is....
<duane> ok then still save to upgrade too lol
<bufalo> PDA, Kpilot, Avantgo? some experiences?
<duane> prerelease stuff bugs just ring in my head lol
<ingrid> what package do i need so k3b can make audio cd's from mp3's?
<spingwerd> ingrid: restricted packages
<duane> spingwerd: I thought the recommended way was to open armok it will download it for you
<TimS> I cant add samba users. Everytime I do, and click OK, next time I come back, they are gone
<ingrid> spingwerd: xine codecs?
<spingwerd> duane: I sit by what I said
<lespea> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<duane> thats fine not saying it wont work
<duane> just saying the way kubuntu has it documented is to use armok
<lespea> also, http://www.medibuntu.org/
<spingwerd> duane: ok then do that ...then you wil lbe back
<ingrid> thanks guys.
<duane> thanks MidMark I now have the option to upgrade version :)
<MidMark> :)
<ingrid> lespea: i only see ubuntu-restricted-extras in the repos. is that the one?
<lespea> oh, i assumed you were using kde
<TheWozA> everytime i type su in my terminal and type my password it says authentication failed why
<spingwerd> TheWozA: sudo
<lespea> ingrid: i guess so, you enabled all the extra repositories right
<MidMark> duane: the funny thing that first adept release for Gutsy had the opposite problem -> once updated to Gutsy still offer to you upgrade :D but it's just fixes
<ingrid> lespea: xubuntu with some kde and gnome apps. using k3b for burning
<ingrid> lespea: they are all enabled
<TheWozA> ahhh thx spingwerd
<lespea> ingrid: oh, well i dunno which one will work for you... do an aptitude search restricted-extras
<lespea> ingrid: if ubuntu is the only one then try it
<lespea> ingrid: i highly recommend the medibuntu repo though -- w32codecs ftw
<ingrid> lespea: i did. :) will try ubuntu-restricted-extras. thanks for the help.
<lespea> ingrid: cool, let me know if it works
<ingrid> will do
<ardchoille> The KDE Media Manager isn't getting started when I reboot, but it is "checked" as "start with kde" in kcontrol. I was thinking I could put a shortcut to it in ~/.kde.Autostart but I don't know the app name.
<ardchoille> How can I get the KDE Media Manager service to start on log in? Or, what do I need to put in Autostart?
<ashmaus> how do I stop kubuntu from booting to x?
<Carnage\> Remove the kdm initscript from the respective runlevel
<fdoving> ardchoille: tick the 'use' box in systemsettings -> advanced [tab] -> service manager
<fdoving> Carnage\: rename it from S* to K* is smarter, that way it survives upgrades of the kdm package.
<dave_> i changed my  log in resolution yesterday and today my graphics settings say I either have orphaned control module or a old third party module lying around.
<ardchoille> fdoving: It's already ticked
<ashmaus> I made some bad changes to x and now, I get the progress bar, then blackness....
<Carnage\> fdoving: Right you are
<fdoving> ardchoille: then it should be loading, check
<ardchoille> fdoving: But it isn't
<atilla> no english
<atilla> TURKÄ°SH
<ardchoille> That's why I asked
<atilla> plss
<dave_> and cant access my video and monitor settings now
<atilla> no englsih
<atilla> aziz
<atilla> arkadaşlar odada Türk varmı ???
<fdoving> ardchoille: you can check ~/.kde/share/config/kdedrc for the section '[Module-mediamanager]' and the key 'autoload=true'
<newsense07> anyone here familiar with kfilereplace ?
<atilla> ok
<atilla> I'm a overclocker
<atilla> do you know overclcok
<atilla> ????
<ardchoille> fdoving: It's in kderc as well
<ardchoille> fdoving: All things point to it being loaded, but it doesn't get loaded
<atilla> heeeeeeeeeeey
<ardchoille> fdoving: However, thank you for the hint of kderc :)
<atilla> please help me
<ardchoille> !patience | atilla
<ubotu> atilla: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fdoving> ardchoille: does kded start at all?
<atilla> I say
<atilla> how to overclcoking in ubuntu
<atilla> vgs overclcoking
<lespea> atilla: overclocking has nothing to do with the os you are using, you have to do it in bios
<ardchoille> fdoving: ps aux | grep kded returns "kded [kdeinit] --new-startup" so it's started
<atilla> vhere is the gpu and ram clocks
<dave_> isnt this getting off topic?
<ardchoille> dave_:  what?
<atilla> vgs overclcoking on os
<atilla> vga*
<dave_> the overclocking conversation
<ardchoille> ah
 * ardchoille thought he was getting ot again
<atilla> any body dont know where is the gpu and ram clcoks
<atilla> why use this os
<atilla> every body dont know anythink
<dave_> atilla, this is a kubuntu chat, the question you have has nothing to do with the operating system.
<lespea> atilla: also hard to follow what you're trying to ask :(
<atilla> dave: no
<lespea> atilla: no? lol
<dave_> no what?
<atilla> please wait
<dave_> for what?
<atilla> ı use a turning programme
<dave_> ???
<newsense07> anyone know of an easy way i can add a number to the beginning of all filenames in a directory ?
<dave_> i have a kubuntu prob, help?
<fdoving> atilla: i suggest a google search for 'overclock ubuntu ati/nvidia'  or something like that.
<fdoving> newsense07: can you give me an example?
<lespea> atilla: lol
<ardchoille> newsense07: use a for loop
<atilla> dave: why use this os
<dave_> ITS AWSOME!11!
<lespea> newsense07: like this:: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -print0|xargs -0 -I{} mv {} 1{}
<atilla> what
<newsense07> fdoving: i have a few cds in mp3 format all starting with 1- songname.mp3 etc... and i want to add something to the beginning of all filenames
<fdoving> atilla: the answer to why we use this os, is probably that we do other things than overclock vga cards and ram.
<lespea> newsense07: an incrementing number or a constant one?
<ScorpKing> atilla: please go to www.google.com
<dave_> wheres an op when you need them?
<intExDK> Hi everyone. I just restarted my computer, and now it won't load X. It says (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable. Anybody who can help?
<newsense07> lespea: constand might just use album name appended to the front of all filenames
<ScorpKing> dave_: they are here
<atilla> vga's core and memory clcoks save in a file in ubuntu
<newsense07> lespea: am i explaining it ok ?
<atilla> I want to find this
<lespea> newsense07: do yo understand the command i posted above?
<atilla> all of them
<lespea> newsense07: i think so
<newsense07> lespea: no
<dave_> scorpking, i dont see an op in the chat nick listing
<atilla> dave_  vga's core and memory clcoks save in a file in ubuntu
<ScorpKing> dave_: lol. that doesn't matter. :P
<cloakable> atilla: Oh, what file? Never heard of this file.
<lespea> newsense07: well, 'find .' means find everything in the current directory
<ardchoille> newsense07:  y=0; for i in *; do y=$((y+1)); mv "$i" "$y-$i"; done
<dave_> scorpking, iguess not
<lespea> '-maxdepth 1' means don't descent into any folders
<ubuntu> hi.. some1, i need help :/ i spent this last 3 days installing kubuntu 6.(something) after this i installed 7.10 and than ubuntu 7.10.. in all the 7.1 versions it came out fine, exept my computer berely moved.. so now i m back to kubuntu 6.(something) the only problam is.... after installing in the boot it says grub error 18... and i can only boot from cd... can some1 tell me what to do...?
<lespea> '-type f' means only files not folders
<newsense07> lespea: lets say i want to append the word file to the beginning of all filenames in a dir, what would be the command ?
<cloakable> atilla: I know the memory clocks are set in the bios, though. Linux has nothing to do with that.
<atilla> cloakable: already everybody dont know this file
<stefano> HELLO
<dave_> atilla, so your trying to overclock just the graphics?
<lespea> newsense07: this should do it: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -print0|xargs -0 -I{} mv {} file{}
<newsense07> lespea: let me try it
<lespea> wait
<stefano> Italian people ??
<atilla> I overclcoking all parts bu vga just overclocking with os
<lespea> newsense07: wait
<winterelf> any1??? :(
<ScorpKing> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<newsense07> lespea: ok
<lespea> newsense07: i forgot find appends ./ to the filename... 1 sec
<newsense07> lespea: say i wanted to append the word file to all files in directory /home/user/dir/
<atilla> dave_ gpu-ram-mobo-vga
<ScorpKing> winterelf: i think the problem might be with the UUID's in /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab.
<atilla> dave_ CPU :D
<ardchoille> newsense07:  http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/42977
<newsense07> lespea: appreciate it, been trying this all morning
 * ScorpKing will be back soon..
<atilla> I use ubuntu in windows
<winterelf> yes but what should i do?
<MidMark> guys I have process that eat all my cpu
<MidMark> but top doesn't show it, what can I do?^
<newsense07> ardchoille: thanks for the nice example of what that does, im still a little confused but im gonna give it a try
 * karola regreso
<lespea> ardchoille: that will break because his file names have spaces
<winterelf> in the console i wrote grub than "root (hda0,1)
<atilla> I want to vga overclcoking for  compiz fusion
<winterelf> nothing is up
<winterelf> just error
<ardchoille> lespea: Oh, ok
<lespea> (the for loop part)
<fdoving> newsense07: you can do that pretty quick, cd into the dir, then: for i in *;do mv $i file-$i;done
<winterelf> damn it, i thing i have a bigger problam... if it can't boot, than i'm stuck with boot from cd (and talking to myself)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to get the Xpenguins program to run.  When I do run it, no penguins show up.  No error messages pop up, nothing.
<atilla> lespea: say me how to overclcok vga in ubuntu
<dave_> atilla, have fun with the fire
<dave_> :)
<newsense07> fdoving: thanks i think i finally understand
<atilla> dave_  yes
<ardchoille> lespea: The command I gave works with files with spaces too
<newsense07> thanks everyone, few different examples helped a lot
<atilla> www.hardwarena.vom this is my overclcoking web site
<atilla> www.hardwarena.com
<atilla> enter
<ardchoille> atilla: I think you're in the wrong channel to talk about overclocking
<atilla> no
<atilla> ı want every body do overclocking
<dave_> i tried  to tell him that but he dosent want to listen
<lespea> ardchoille: oh i was thinking of for i in ls
<atilla> for performance
<fdoving> atilla: chances are that noone here knows the answer to your question as you have asked it several times without getting any usefull answers. Please be patient or go search the web or some forum. Staying around here asking again and again will not help you to anything but beeing removd from the channel. thanks for understanding.
<lespea> ardchoille: good call
<ardchoille> lespea: :)
<atilla> cheap card hihg performans
<atilla> fdoving : shut up dont do show
<ardchoille> atilla: Be nice or leave the channel.
<atilla> I want to be nice
<atilla> but somebody not be nice
<lespea> atilla: you don't overclock in any os, you do it in the bios -- it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ardchoille> Several people have told you this isn't the place for what you're asking
<lespea> atilla: and what's with the attitude?
<atilla> but
<dave_> hes Waaay off topic but theres no admin willing to stop him
<atilla> oveclcokers use windows xp
<atilla> I want to use linux
<lespea> atilla: sigh
<atilla> I say how to overclcoking in linux
 * ScorpKing is back..
<Alarm> i just downloaded some themes from kde-look , but the files are inside a gz, so i cant open them from the theme manager, how do i install those themes?
<lespea> atilla: do you even read what i'm typing?
<ardchoille> fdoving: ty
<ScorpKing> dave_: see? :D
<LjL> atilla is not entirely wrong, overclocking a graphics card doesn't necessarily have to be done in the BIOS. there is a tool at least for nVidia i think that's available in Ubuntu.
<dave_> scorpking,THANK YOu!!!!
<ScorpKing> lol
<LjL> !info nvclock
<ubotu> nvclock: Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 176 kB
<LjL> !info rovclock
<ubotu> rovclock: utility to control frequency rates of your Radeon card. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6e-5 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 alpha ia64 arm armel armeb)
<NickPresta> LjL, I believe it's nvclock[-qt|-gtk] and rovclock
<NickPresta> ah, beat by LjL :)
<ScorpKing> winterelf: what is your disk? /dev/hd?
<ardchoille> LjL: It was his attitude and the "shut up" that I wasn't comfy with
<lespea> LjL: well that works too, but he still has issues with his attidude / listening to what people have to say
<newsense07> fdoving: when i ran the command ya gave me it complains the files arent directories
<winterelf> scorpKing what do u mean (i'm noop)
<dave_> lespea,exactly
<LjL> ardchoille, lespea: i would suspect that's why a mute is in place.
<winterelf> noob
<fdoving> newsense07: did you add any slashes?
<newsense07> no
<lespea> LjL: :)
<ScorpKing> winterelf: run ls /dev/ | grep hd - and tell me what it say
<newsense07> fdoving: changed the word file- with 1972-
<fdoving> newsense07: are there subdirectories in your directory?
<newsense07> fdoving: not in my working dir where the files are at, no
<dave_> help, my graphics went haywire and i cant get up!!!
<fdoving> newsense07: then it should work.
<winterelf> scorpKing: how can i check my disk?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: type ls /dev/ | grep hd in konsole
<newsense07> fdoving: guess im getting closer, gotta figure this out now
<LjL> newsense07, i haven't followed the discussion really, but i think you want to batch-rename files... have you tried 'rename'?
<newsense07> LjL:say i wanted to append the word file to all files in directory /home/user/dir/  you know how i could do that ?
<newsense07> LjL: basically what i want to do and never done it before
<newsense07> LjL: im clueless
<LjL> newsense07: cd /home/usr/dir ; rename ’s/^/file/’
<LjL> newsense07: cd /home/usr/dir ; rename ’s/^/file/’ *
<lespea> try krename?
<fdoving> newsense07: i'm pretty sure 'for i in *;do mv $i 1972-$i;done' should do it.
<newsense07> i tried it and found it cryptic
<dave_> i changed my login resoloution last night and when i woke up the graphics are gosting and the grapgics setup says i possibly have orphaned control module or old third party modules laying around, how do i fix this, thankss
<newsense07> fdoving: STILL SAYING THE FILES ARE NOT DIRECTORIES
<newsense07> oops
<newsense07> sorry
<LjL> fdoving, that won't work in the filenames contain spaces
<lespea> newsense07: install krename (sudo aptitude install krename)
<LjL> s/in/if/
<fdoving> LjL: ah, yeah. spaces are evil.
<NickPresta> newsense07, could you explain your problem again (if it's long, can you pastebin it) so others can look over it?
<atilla> dont talk anybody
<lespea> LjL: i tried it and it did because its file globbing.... for i in ls doesn't work
<newsense07> im gonna pastebin it
<LjL> why not just use rename?
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with my microphone, i can hear it through the speakers, so i know its working, but none of my applications pick it up, gtkguitune wont pick it up, neither will audacity, does anyone know how to fix this or whats wrong?
<newsense07> its hard to explain not too complicated if ya know the right commands and arguements i would think
<fdoving> newsense07: i'm pretty sure 'for i in *;do mv $i "1972-$i";done' should do it. then.
<ardchoille> LjL: krename?
<LjL> ardchoille: rename. man rename.
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<LjL> fdoving: perhaps quote both $i's ;)
<LjL> makuseru, is it checked *for recording* in kmix?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: ?
<fdoving> LjL: yeah, i'll just go get a haircut. you tell him :)
<makuseru> LjL: i dont see where that is at
<LjL> makuseru: the "Input" tab in KMix. the red "LED"
<fdoving> newsense07: 'for i in *;do mv "$i" "1972-$i";done' as ljl corrects me, then.
<Dr_Willis> !find qmv
<Ange|us> hmm
<ubotu> File qmv found in renameutils
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils
<winterelf> yea
<ubotu> renameutils: Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (gutsy), package size 80 kB, installed size 268 kB
<dave_> guess its not m day to get support:(
<LjL> i still maintain that « rename 's/^/1972-/' * » is simpler though :P
<Ange|us> if i use a 32bit pre-compield program on kubuntu 64bit, will it work??
<newsense07> fdoving: yay
<winterelf> scorpking
<winterelf> ?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: did you type those commands?
<Dr_Willis> The qmv command gives you a list of all filenames, you can edit with a text 3ditor.. then whenya quit - it changes the filenames like you edited. :)
<makuseru> LjL: i still dont see "for recording"
<Dr_Willis> handy in some cases
<LjL> makuseru: ...
<lespea> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -print0|xargs -0 rename 's/^.\/(.*$)/test$1/'      (replace 'test' with whatever you want)
<makuseru> LjL: oh, i get what you mean
<LjL> there is no label saying "for recording". that was an english phrase i used.
<winterelf> w8..
<newsense07> fdoving: cool that worked, im gonna have to read up some things cause im still not sure what the command does exactly but it worked
<newsense07> thanks everyone
<LjL> lespea: ...
<lespea> LjL: ? :D
<atilla> dave_ what is your vga
<LjL> lespea: why not add a couple of "cat" and "grep" to that? :P
<ScorpKing> lol
<winterelf> i don't see any commends...
<dave_> atilla, hes back
<LjL> once again: rename 's/^/prefix/' *     or       rename 's/$/suffix' *
<winterelf> linux is on sda7
<ScorpKing> winterelf: go to konsole
<LjL> add a / to the latter
<ScorpKing> oh
<atilla> dave_ what???
<winterelf> i mount it to /dos
<dave_> atilla, i give up
<makuseru> LjL: ok, i checked it, but it still dosnt work
<winterelf> cause i booted from the disk
<lespea> LjL: what's wrong with the way it works... it will work 100% of the time
<winterelf> i m in the konsole
<emti> I/O all !
<fdoving> newsense07: for i in *, tells for to loop over * (which expands to all files and driectories in the current folder, and run the next command 'mv $i bah-$i' once per file/dir, so the files are $i one at a time., then done.
<LjL> lespea: so will mine, and it doesn't involve a redundant find and xargs, since 'rename' *already* deals with "*" ;)
<ScorpKing> winterelf: run uuidgen /dev/sda7 and compare that number with the one for sda7 in /etc/fstab
<newsense07> thank god for this channel
<lespea> LjL: and that's for sure 100% compatable with all filenames (including weird spaces and such)
<lespea> LjL: print0 ensures it will always get the correct filename
<LjL> lespea: so is rename
<fdoving> LjL: rename requires perl. too many depends :)
<LjL> fdoving, lespea's command line uses rename as well
<ScorpKing> winterelf: /dos/etc/fstab :)
<LjL> and perl is installed on any APT system as APT *uses* perl :)
<lespea> LjL: mine is easily adaptable to recursively rename :P
<lespea> LjL: and also to regex the filenames if you want (-regex)
<LjL> lespea: true enough, yet not relevant to the case at hand. write a C program to do it - that's even more adaptable :)
<lespea> LjL: :p
<lespea> LjL: I love find -print0 ;)
<dave_> how do i delete old third party modules in kubuntu?
<_3mti_> rm :]
<dave_> rm?
<winterelf> scorpKing: /dev/sda7 is some wierd number... but /dos/etc/fstab can't find
<_3mti_> rmmod modulename
<_3mti_>  /dos/etc ?.. /etc/fstab !
<dave_> 3mti, how do i find what modules are old?
<LjL> dave_: module - you mean kernel modules? and "third-party" in what way?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: where did you mount it?
<winterelf> yea
<winterelf> ho w8 i got it
<winterelf> comparing
<ScorpKing> ok :)
<dave_> jlj,its a error message my video settings are giving me
<winterelf> they r both not the same at all
<winterelf> crapy numbers
<_3mti_> what video gfx u have dave_
<_3mti_> nvidia chipset ?
<dave_> ljl, 3dfx voodoo 3
<Dr_Willis> Heh heh..
<Dr_Willis> I got one of those.
<ScorpKing> winterelf: make the number in fstab the same as the one you got from uuidgen /dev/sda7
<Dr_Willis> Somewhere.
<_3mti_> VooDoo is old... drivers is included for voodoo
<winterelf> how can i do that...
<dave_> it says the module monitor&display could not be loaded
<_3mti_> dave_: what module U want to load ?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: kdesu kate <mountpoint>/etc/fstab
<LjL> dave_, the voodoo Xorg driver is installed by default -- like all other video drivers. it should *not* give you errors, though, if you are *not* using it. are you using it?
<dave_> the one that was there before
<LjL> do you have it as your driver in xorg.conf?
<_3mti_> read Documentation of xorg.conf
<_3mti_> man xorg.conf
<dave_> ljl, yeah i am using it
<dave_> ljl, or was before last night
<LjL> dave_: then why would you want to delete it, if you need it?
<atilla> who use 8800 ultra
<_3mti_> not me
<dave_> ljl, i adjusted my login graphics  settings yesterday and today the graphics are gosting and it would not let me load the graphical settings panel
<_3mti_> are U using nvidia chipset  ?
<dave_> no, 3dfx
<LjL> dave_: so you want to *fix* it, not *delete* it...?
<dave_> fix it
<winterelf> scorpKing: "canot connect to x server
<dave_> i dint knowe what happened
<_3mti_> check in /etc/xorg.conf line DRIVER "3dfx" (u have it?)
<dave_> 3mti,ok just a sec
<ScorpKing> winterelf: you have to edit the file as root.
<winterelf> damn
<_3mti_> dave_: your X-win don't want to getup ?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: do you know how to use vim?
<dave_> 3mti,something like that
<_3mti_> read log messages for debugging/analise
<winterelf> i know how to use pico as edit file
<winterelf> no vim
<TurtleNZ85> Hello all, can someone help me perminately mount a second hard drive?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: sudo pico <mountpoint>/etc/fstab
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: type in console: dmsg | grep "hd"
<winterelf> scorpKing: when u say <mountpoint> do u mean /dos?
<rgreening> _3mti_: could be sd if it's using the scsi interface
<_3mti_> yes
<ScorpKing> winterelf: yes
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: type in console: dmsg | grep "sd"
<winterelf> ok
<_3mti_> and check the results
<Bsims> I don't have anything in disks and devices under kubuntu control panel... any ideas
<_3mti_> mount /dev/hd* /mnt/mountpoint
<Bsims> I purged and reinstalled the package
<dave_> 3mti, i dont see a xorg in the etc folder
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ : bash: dmsg: command not found
<_3mti_> dave_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bsims> I am trying to get kde to automount removable devices
<dave_> 3mti,ooh ok
<winterelf> scorpKing: one little question... if i excedently enter to vim... how can i get out... just can't!
<_3mti_> meta+q
<ScorpKing> winterelf: type :q!
<winterelf> $%#$% it just don't get out of there
<_3mti_> winterelf: use mcedit (is good for console & have highlighting syntax)
<winterelf> k
<TurtleNZ85> error : "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<mike-kubuntu> what would keep a package froom being upgraded?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: type <esc> first
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: are u in root mode ?
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ no
<mike-kubuntu> i have 8 packages or so held back and dont know how to unhold them
<Bsims> I don't have anything in disks and devices under kubuntu control panel... any ideas... I am trying to turn on automount in KDE
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: try from root
<LjL> winterelf: http://bash.org/?795779
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ I mounted it as root, i get this error when accessing it as normal user.
<LjL> hey, is that you?
<winterelf> i'm in <mountpoint>
<winterelf> sudo pico <mountpoint>/etc/fstab
<dave_> 3mti, somebody helped me change my login  resoloution in here yesterday that might have messed it up
<ScorpKing> winterelf: sudo pico etc/fstab
<_3mti_> dave_: to change resolution check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bsims> Anyone else missing Disk and Filesystems in System Settings under advanced?
<_3mti_> dave_: or read man xorg.conf for more information
<_3mti_> dave_: or read man xorg.conf for more informations
<LjL> or use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<winterelf> sudo pico dos/etc/fstab   and another shell of sudo pico /etc/fstab
<_3mti_> xwin resolution: or type CTRL+ALT+gray PLUS !!
<_3mti_> or minus
<ScorpKing> winterelf: type sudo pico /dos/etc/fstab
<winterelf> yes yes
<winterelf> i did it
<_3mti_> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE = restart xwindow
<winterelf> what now?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: now make thos numbers the same for /dev/sda7
<ScorpKing> those*
<_3mti_> ScorpKing: ??
<livingdaylight>                               can someone help diagnose my sectors?
<TurtleNZ85> Is anyone free to help me with a mount access problem?
<dave_> 3mti, the person told me change the first virtual mode resolution in  the settings to the current graphics resolution and that is what messed up my file
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: what access ?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: you will see a long number just under #/dev/sda7. make that the same as the one you got from uuidgen /dev/sda7
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" error when access. was mounted as root.
<ScorpKing> _3mti_: ^ see there
<livingdaylight> aftere installing when i say reboot it didn't happen automatically and when i did reboot i saw 'fail' for sector
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: sudo /bin/bash & try mount
<livingdaylight> so, i don't know if i have a sold os here
<winterelf> ok shity number
<ScorpKing> lol. i know
<ScorpKing> good luck
<spiroo> In Kopete there is a button where it says, open up incoming mail box for msn. But when I click there, it opens up in Kate. How do I fix that. I need that because I have forgotten my pasword to hotmail account.
<_3mti_> spiroo: Try configure
<mike-kubuntu> how do i force a package upgrade?
<spiroo> Or if it is possible to show stored password in Kopete?
<spiroo> configure what?
<ScorpKing> spiroo: in kde wallet
<spiroo> is it possible to show them from KDe Wallet?
<ScorpKing> yes
<_3mti_> :]
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ THANK YOU!! :-)
<spiroo> how and whwere in wallet?
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: No Problem !
<ScorpKing> spiroo: look around. click on the wallet in the system tray
<livingdaylight> how can i test whether i have a proper install here?
<spiroo> I have but there is no password show or anything.
<winterelf> ok
<livingdaylight> i read something about segment failure??
<ScorpKing> winterelf: done?
<winterelf> i hope i didn't f%# it up
<MilesG> omg hello?
<winterelf> :/
<ScorpKing> winterelf: one more to change. :P
<spiroo> Is ther some sort of file in kubuntu where you could find the passwords?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: in /dos/boot/grub/menu.lst
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: use gdb progname for debug mode
<winterelf> yea
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: oh, boy.... :/
<MilesG> spiroo: /etc/passwd
<MilesG> spiroo: it doesnt really do much to look at it though
<winterelf> sudo pico?
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: do i first of all download that 'gdb'?
<MilesG> spiroo: actually, forget what i said entirely
<winterelf> lol
<spiroo> MilesG: What? .P
<ScorpKing> winterelf: find the entry that say root=UUID=???? and fix that one as well. only change the UUID of the first entry.
<MilesG> spiroo: nothin haha
<winterelf> ok
<dave_> guess ill have to reinstall
<ScorpKing> spiroo: did you find it in the wallet?
<spiroo> ScorpKing: No
<ScorpKing> dave_: why?
<spiroo> I need to find it in Kopete, it is the only way. Somewhere it must be stored.
<dave_> scorpking, because i cant figurre this out
<MilesG> does anyone know a good java irc channel on freenode?
<ScorpKing> can someone please guide spiroo to get a password from kdewallet. i don't have it installed.
<penguat> hello, anyone any good with wireless?
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: can U say again ?
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: what do U want  ?
<gareth_> _3mti_ After restart, same problem :-(
<ScorpKing> dave_: problems with X?
<gareth_> _3mti_ (this is TurtleNZ85)
<spiroo> yes please anyone, I need my password now.
<MilesG> !hi | gareth_
<ubotu> gareth_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<winterelf> kopt=root=UUID....?
<dave_> scorpking, i think so
<_3mti_> gareth_:  what's problem ?
<_3mti_> spiroo: pass from what ?
<penguat> anyone? wireless help?
<_3mti_> spiroo: root pass ?
<_3mti_> penguat: what the problem ?
<dave_> scorpking, the config file got messed up
<winterelf> scorpKing kopt=root=UUID....?
<ScorpKing> dave_: next time make a backup of the file. :P
<|dthacker|> Yea. I'm updated.
<dave_> i did
<penguat> I'm trying to configure my wireless
<ScorpKing> winterelf: yes
<ScorpKing> dave_: so copy it back
<_3mti_> penguat: man iwconfig
<ScorpKing> penguat: explain the problem plz..
<dave_> scorpkinng,how?
<gareth_> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<gareth_> that happens when trying to access previously mounted drive as root
<ScorpKing> dave_: where did you back it up to?
<FisherPrice> thanks for your help pple
<spiroo> I need password to a hotmail account, which is stored on computer but I want to check email. I do not remeber password, but it is stored in Kopete.
<winterelf> done
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: U mouting from root ?
<ScorpKing> winterelf: reboot and good luck. ;)
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ Yes, there was a #
<winterelf> lol
<dave_> scorpking, x11 folder
<penguat> ah, thanks
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: what partition u mouting ?
<ScorpKing> spiroo: one sec. i'm starting my other box.
<winterelf> thanks scorpKIng.... hope to c u soom ;)
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: if U are root is no UID GUID perrmission needed
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: maybie U add your user to some group
<spiroo> ScorpKing. thank you
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ Is it a good idea to be added to root group?
<ScorpKing> dave_: sudo cp /etc/X11/backupfilename /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<penguat> should I paste the result of iwconfig here?
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: No.. is not good idea
<ScorpKing> !paste
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ so how do i set a group with the permission and add myself to it?
<penguat> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"Cottagenet"          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off          Power Management:off          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: give me your mount results
<ScorpKing> where is the bot?!
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ privately?
<penguat> sorry
<ScorpKing> oh
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: on channel
<TurtleNZ85> gareth@HAL9000:~$ sudo fdisk -lu
<TurtleNZ85> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<TurtleNZ85> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors
<ScorpKing> spiroo: do you see the wallet icon in the system tray?
<TurtleNZ85> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<TurtleNZ85> Disk identifier: 0x0000f238
<TurtleNZ85>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<spiroo> ScorpKing: yes
<TurtleNZ85> /dev/sda1   *          63   482335559   241167748+  83  Linux
<TurtleNZ85> /dev/sda2       482335560   488392064     3028252+   5  Extended
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: U want mount some device on your linux YEAH ?
<TurtleNZ85> /dev/sda5       482335623   488392064     3028221   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<TurtleNZ85> Disk /dev/sdb: 20.0 GB, 20060135424 bytes
<ScorpKing> spiroo: click on it
<Tetrapus> hi there
<TurtleNZ85> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2438 cylinders, total 39179952 sectors
<TurtleNZ85> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<TurtleNZ85> Disk identifier: 0x0009fa72
<TurtleNZ85>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<TurtleNZ85> /dev/sdb1   *          63    39166469    19583203+  83  Linux
<TurtleNZ85> gareth@HAL9000:~$
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_ yup, it is a second hard drive. formatted with ext3
<spiroo> ScorpKing: I have
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: hmm your HDD is damaged ? or is some problem with partitions
<_3mti_> Bad Blocks ?
<dave_> scorpking, i have 4  conf files in the x 11 folder, xorg.conf, xorg.conf~(recycled), and xorg.conf.1, xorg.conf.backup
<ScorpKing> spiroo: open the kdewallet you see in there
<spiroo> Oh thank you ScorpKing: I found it :)
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_: I don't know. don't think so. aren't sure how to check.
<Tetrapus> Sorry, wanted to know how to open a readio stream with amarok. It seems to crash if i want to open http://lsd.newmedia.nacamar.net/bb/redirect.lsc?content=live&media=mp3&stream=ndr/n-joy.mp3
<perrako> Hey guys -- I'm not getting any sound because I believe alsa is playing through the wrong soundcard
<ScorpKing> spiroo: :) nice
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_: Only when restarted to i get this error.
<perrako> I used to be able to use alsaconf on sabayon but alsaconf doesn't exist on ubuntu apparently
<penguat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43171/
<perrako> how do I switch?
<ScorpKing> dave_: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: what is your partition mode (ext2, fat32? ntfs? or whatever)
<snikker> how can i play .3gp files with audio? with mplayer, vlc, helix, realplayer i can see only the video with no audio. can you help me?
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_: ext3
<dave_> scorpking, ok
<ScorpKing> dave_: restart X
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: All partitions is on ext3 ?
<ScorpKing> snikker: i have the same problem. :(
<TurtleNZ85> _3mti_: this drive is ext3.
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: ping
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: why does my konversation not flash red when i'm in different desktop or away when someone speaks to me?
<livingdaylight> i just get the feeling having just installed kubuntu that it is not quite right, how can i test it
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: try configure your Konversation program
<snikker> ScorpKing: so we can't solve the problem?  :-(
<ScorpKing> snikker: google. :P
<Flosoft> hi
<dave_> scorpking, ok  but the graphics on the login screen are at a extremly lo resolution, and almost off the screen, that's why i adjusted the virtual settings
<Flosoft> I need some help with the setup of an SNMP server
<Flosoft> I have an UPS on ttyS0
<Flosoft> and I somehow want to connect that to an SNMP server
<ScorpKing> dave_: now you can try again and don't have to reinstall. ;)
<_3mti_> dave_: check your x-window settings
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: just looking for it but don't know where... but that is so basic shouldn't have to configure that feature
<dave_> scorpking, yay, thanks
<ScorpKing> np
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: tell me your problem on PRIV
<TurtleNZ85> How do I make a mounted drive accessible by all users?
<ardchoille> TurtleNZ85: change permissions on the mountpoint
<dave_> scorpking, one more thing, how do i check my x-window settings? :-)
<TurtleNZ85> ardchoille: please explain.
<ardchoille> TurtleNZ85: Where is it mounted?
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: read documentation of mount
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: can you see me?
<mike-kubuntu> anyone got any ideas to compress some xvid avi's from 4.9 gigs to 4.7?
<penguat> this is a stupid question, but how do i REGISTER ON THIS SERVER?
<duane> here is how I installed lamp
<ScorpKing> dave_: in kcontrol
<penguat> oops, sorry for caps
<duane> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<NickPresta> !register | penguat
<ubotu> penguat: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TurtleNZ85> ardchoille: /media/20G Media
<dave_> scorpking, ko thanks
<dave_> *ok
<livingdaylight> anyone know why opera is not in my repos?
<duane> but when I put a phpinfo file in the root directory it trys to download it instead of view it??
<_3mti_> [505] Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<penguat> this is freenode? shows up as irc.kde.org
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: not sure whether you can see me in private
<NickPresta> duane, you have to add a directive to your httpd.conf file in order for apache to send the correct mime-type for PHP files
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: [505] Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<ardchoille> TurtleNZ85: change the permissions on /media/20G Media: sudo chmod -R a+r /media/20G\ Media
<NickPresta> duane, private message me and I will direct you to the correct help page.
<dave_> scorpking, is kcontrol installed by default?
<duane> my httpd.conf is empty you mean apache2.php?
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: check yourself then maybe because i am registered
<ScorpKing> dave_: yes. kontrol centre
<_3mti_> TurtleNZ85: chmod 755 /etc/mountpoint
<NickPresta> duane, no, you should have a conf file somewhere (check in /etc/apache*) where you can modify your configuration options.
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: i'm not registred :] im a GNU helper :]
<ardchoille> TurtleNZ85: Do you want everyone to be able to read only or read and write?
<dave_> scorpking, i dont see it in the menus
<ScorpKing> duane: you have the php packages missing for apache
<TurtleNZ85> ardchoille: yup,... *trying what you said*
<ScorpKing> dave_: press alt+f2 and run kcontrol
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: well, i gave my password and it told me that i was already registered
<dave_> scorpking, ahh, thanks again
<_3mti_> U give pass for what program ?
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: _3mti_ is not id'd atm
<TheWozA> whats a good cd drive emu software for kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> ardchoille: heh
<ScorpKing> dave_: you're welcome
<duane> I have the php packages ScorpKing
<livingdaylight> _3mti_ | ardchoille i did / msg nickserv identify <password>
<duane> add this in my httpd.conf NickPresta?
<duane> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<duane> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: you are id'd now, _3mti_ is not
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: no IRC identifi
<mike-kubuntu> where can i find the emerald-themes package?
<NickPresta> duane, yeah, that should be added
<duane> that should be it then?
<_3mti_> mike-kubuntu: on kde look i think
<livingdaylight> ardchoille: i'm not id'd now; i was id'd already... :)
<ScorpKing> duane: no
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: Ah, ok
<_3mti_> try: http://www.kde-look.org/
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: heh? i've identified as much as i know... what are you suggesting exaqctly? ardchoillesays its you who's not identified
<TurtleNZ85> ardchoille: still no luck bud
<duane> seems to have worked ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> duane: if it wants to save instead of display the php file you have a package missing. i don't know which one it is but i had the same problem.
<ScorpKing> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ScorpKing> oh ok.
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: sorry man... my english 2 pure, i can understand U
<duane> its displaying now
<ScorpKing> :)
<duane> :)
<_3mti_> :>
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: your engnlish 2 pure? dude you suggest i speak in private channel and that i'm not registered. I am registered
<TurtleNZ85> *sigh* I need help mounting :S
<_3mti_> livingdaylight: is very hard to expain all for U is my fault.. sorry
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: you suggested i use gdm? to do bug something?
<_3mti_> if is some POLISH user I can help ]
<mike-kubuntu> how do i install something set to manual install?
<_3mti_> no
<Dr_Willis> 'set to manual install' ? Huh?
<mike-kubuntu> it says that a package is set to manual install
<Dr_Willis> what says that - about what package?
<Dr_Willis> ive never heard that term used befor.
<Alarm> is there any dockbar that could be used on the top of the screen ? not on bottom like every other dock bar ?
<livingdaylight> _3mti_: gdb programme for debug mode?
<_3mti_> mike-kubuntu: download a packages... unpack... ./Configure; make ; make all; make install
<mike-kubuntu> nvm, i did it specifically and it did it, just saw that it was set to manual install and ignored everythign else
<_3mti_> gdb is a debbuger
<ScorpKing> Alarm: just move it to the top
<_3mti_> if U have segmen fault.. u can use gdb progname for debbuging
<nonewmsgs> ok i want to do a clean install, so right now im backing up my /home on a new hard drive.  now i want to know what would i have to do to make that whole drive my /home.  it's already ext3, so do i need to do anything special or is it going to try to resize/format it again
<ScorpKing> Alarm: or try kooldock
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i installed kubuntu fresh here, but not sure if it is 100% i got a segment fail when i rebooted after install so not sure
<mike-kubuntu> oh, that'd be the problem, brocken packages
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight could been a currupted cd/iso/bad burn.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: also kubuntu is acting out of character. Konversation by default flashes red if i'm away when someone speaks to me
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: yes, could be except when i first put cd in and checked it it came back clean....but you never know, true
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: so, wonderd if there was a way oftesting incase i should reinstall from a different cd before i get too settled into this current install
<Alarm> ScorpKing,  they cant be moved
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight i know of no way to 'verify'
<ScorpKing> Alarm: look in kcontrol
<penguat> is it possible to use the wireless tools provided for WPA2-PSK access?
<bleaked> nonewmsgs: during the install, when you get to the part where you set up partitions, do it manually, set up a partition for root, make the mount point " / ", set up a swap partition, say a gig or so, then set the other hard drive's mount point to
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: ok, soemone mentioned gdb program to debug but i don't iknow what that means
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight its a tool to debug bianries.. but if the whole system may be goofy.. that wont do much good.
<bleaked> nonewmsgs: "/home", but uncheck the 'format' box, so your data will not be deleted
<nonewmsgs> excellant.  thanks
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: apart from konversation being out of character with the red flash feature i also don't have opera in repos, is that right?
<methods> why is pcmcia-cs deprecated?
<abcd> Hello, is there any way to make kmplayer default embedded streaming media player in firefox?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight not sure what repo opera is in.
<Dr_Willis> !find opera
<ubotu> File opera found in apparmor-profiles, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, debian-edu-config, localization-config
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: afaik i've ticked all repos go...
<Dr_Willis> i normally just grab the deb. I think thers some unoffical opera repos
<bleaked> abcd: i'm pretty sure you cannot, at least not until firefox 3.. i recommend the mplayerplug-in, or embedding totem.  the former would essentially be the same backen kmplayer uses, just different interface.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: but it bothers me that it is not in repos when it should be; an indication my system is a bit goofy?
<nonewmsgs> if i want gnome and kde, what is better to start with?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight it ir mnore likely theyve rearanged the repos
<blake812> Hi everyone
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, are there any good websites with .deb packages similar to rpmfind.. I remember one but I've lost the address there
<blake812> Can I speak to someone?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight there used tobe a ubuntu-comercial repo. but not sure if that still around in gutsy or not
<nonewmsgs> yes
<Dr_Willis> blake812 you allready are. :)
<blake812> <Dr_Willis> You're Right
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: ok, i was in ubuntu gutsy and it had it for sure, so that is why i expected it... but maybe its setup differently in kubuntu
<bleaked> nonewmsgs: kde of course :D
<penguat> can I use knetworkmanager to configure a WPA network?
<bleaked> RytmenPinnen: getdeb is the best one
<blake812> <Dr_Willis> i can't run Konversation if Guarddog is enables
<ScorpKing> lespea: is spoke to you earlier about mp3 and k3b (ingrid - gf's box). ubuntu-restricted-extras did not solve it
<penguat> it says I can use WEP, but that's useless
<Dr_Willis> you can use the same sources.list in Ubuntu/Kubuntu   or use that !easysource site to remake them
<blake812> <Dr_Willis>enabled, sorry
<abcd> bleaked: thanks
<abcd> There's a possibility to use xine engine in kmplayer, what i find very useful. Is there any xine plugin for firefox?
<bleaked> abcd: totem
<Dr_Willis> blake812 i dont use guarddog. or any other of the firewall stuff.. it must be blocking the irc ports
<nonewmsgs> thanks bleaked
<RytmenPinnen> ah thanks
<abcd> bleaked: thanks again, i'll try it
<bleaked> abcd: totem-mozilla is the package
<ScorpKing> how can i make audio cd's from mp3's in k3b? it does not have support for it. what package is missing?
<ardchoille> TurtleNZ85: what is the output of:  ls -lha /media/20G\ Media
<bleaked> ScorpKing: libk3b2-mp3
<Exploit> hi there. where may i get java? I want to use kubunto for programming with java (schhol) :)
<eagles0513875> how do i block contacts in kopete
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ScorpKing> thanks bleaked. :)
<dave> scorpking, sorry, but I couldnt see any login resoloution settins in kcontrol
<nonewmsgs> is kde4 recomended yet or is it still real buggy
<blake812> <Dr_Willis> ok thank you so much
<eagles0513875> how do i block contacts in kopete
<ScorpKing> dave: login manager in kcontrol?
<penguat> mmm, can anyone help me to use WPA2 in either KNetworkManager or KWiFimanager?
<ScorpKing> penguat: try wifi-radar
<penguat> ok
<bleaked> nonewmsgs: yea, kde4, though coming along nicely is in pieces.. the current kde is quite smooth.
<nonewmsgs> ok thanks again bleaked.  ill wait until it's finished
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: i had trouble with wifi-rada it screwed up my wifi connection
<eagles0513875> and locked up knetworkmanager to where it wouldnt see my wifi card
<dave> scorpking,yeah, no resolution settings just font and style settings
<ScorpKing> dave: then it is back to xorg.conf. :(
<dave> scorpking,aaarrrggg
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: oh ok. it works for me tho.
<dave> scorpking, thanks anyway
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: what kinda wifi card u got
<eagles0513875> how do i block contacts in kopete
<ScorpKing> dave: google. i think the refresh rates of the monitor is wrong.
<ScorpKing> dave: and press <ctrl>+<alt>+<keypad+> a few times and see what happens. ;)
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: broadcom
<dave> scorpking, no the refresh rate is in the monitor is 85htz  its in the driver settings
<bleaked> eagles0513875: well, i personally do not use kopete, but try right clicking on teh contact.. or go to their website and read the docs
<eagles0513875> bleaked: alright ty for ur help
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: i have a bcm4306
<mike-kubuntu> k3b wont burn a data dvd because it expects a dvd +- R and i only have a dvd -R
<dave> scorpking, just the login screen is in 800x600
<mike-kubuntu> any ideas?
<ScorpKing> dave: is the setting fine after login?
<dave> scorpking but it scrolls i found out
<dave> scorpking,yes
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I've never seen a way to block contacts in kopete. msn allows you to do that in the msn account but you have to be connected to do it.
<eagles0513875> damn
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: ty for ur help
<ardchoille> yw
<bleaked> eagles0513875: i hate to say it, but pidgin (ex-gaim) is a far superior application
<loxitu> i installed Gutsy today, and from the K menu, i cant shutdown my PC, what may be wrong?
<eagles0513875> bleaked: lol
<eagles0513875> bleaked: i have it downloaded was helpgin someone wiht a problem
<dave> scorpking, i found out the gosting was caused by the video cable was up against a power cable(oops)
<eagles0513875> i probably get on it
<ScorpKing> dave: there is a VGA=7?? option in /boot/grub/menu.lst . maybe check it out.
<ScorpKing> lol
<loxitu> i installed Gutsy today, and from the K menu, i cant shutdown my PC, what may be wrong?
<dave> scorpking,let me check
<ardchoille> loxitu: click on "logout"
<loxitu> i now, but i want to be able to Shutdown from there
<loxitu> i currently have to logout.. an then shutdown...
<ardchoille> loxitu: You should have a shutdown button on the logout screen
<loxitu> I don't
<loxitu> thats why i think it's weird
<loxitu> i only have "logut"
<DrakeJustice_> loxitu: u have an old version, did u upgrade?
<loxitu> Clean install
<Alarm> i got a question about the way my system uses my memory. i got 512mb memory and 1024mb swap file. what i isee at the moment is 60mb ONLY used from my memory and 150mb from my swap. why is that happening ? why doesnt it store things on ram ? its much faster than a HD
<loxitu> i did a clean install today
<livingdaylight> why won't katapult bring up opera?
<ardchoille> loxitu: ok, open System Settings, I'll try and help you get the shutdown button
<loxitu> ok
<loxitu> im there
<penguat> am I still online?
<penguat> if so, wireless is sorted.
<ardchoille> loxitu: System Settings > Advanced tab > Session Manager
<loxitu> ok
<ardchoille> loxitu: In the "General" section at the top, check "Offer shutdown options"
<loxitu> it's checked
<ardchoille> loxitu: Click apply and that should do it
<Dr_Willis> if  using gdm  to get to KDE, or kdm to get to gnome. some options get disabled also
<loxitu> it was already checked :S
<livingdaylight> i've installed opera but alt+space, i.e. katapult won't launch it?
<ardchoille> loxitu: It was?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight may need to restart katalupt
<dave> scorpking, where am i looking in the menu.1st file?
<loxitu> yes
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: how do you restart it?
<loxitu> i uncheked it, and checked it back
<Dr_Willis> however yw want.. :) reboot..
<ardchoille> loxitu: When you click "Logout", don't you have Restart and Shutdown buttons on the logout dialog?
<loxitu> still nothing
<Dr_Willis> or log out
<livingdaylight> ic
<livingdaylight> sorta defeats the purpose
<loxitu> ardchoille
<Dr_Willis> or jus run it from a terminal for now
<loxitu> i dont
<ScorpKing> dave: the VGA=7?? option might not be there. it is next to kernel
<livingdaylight> basically, katapult is not realiable therefore? ic
<loxitu> it kind of remembers me when you do "startx" from a virtua terminal
<holyguyver> My computer refuses to boot from anything but grub, not from aCD, not from a floppy. I have checked my bios & it has nothing to do with trhe bios for I told it to boot from all of the right places, & in fact at one point I told it to boot from nothing, not even the harddrive, & grub still booted me into kubuntu. so the problem is in grub. So how do I tell grub to allow my PC to boot into a cd or floppy?
<ardchoille> loxitu: You only have "Logout" and "Hibernate" buttons?
<loxitu> Only logout
<Dr_Willis>  livingdaylight or it dosent constantly rescan for newly installed apps.
<ardchoille> loxitu: That's odd
<loxitu> real odd
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: oookay.... fair enough
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight since the menu system just uses .desktop files for each entry. it proberly only scans them at startup
<dave> scorpking,?
<loxitu> im using an ATI card
<Dr_Willis> could check the katapult docs.
<loxitu> it has given me som trouble....
<ScorpKing> dave: the VGA=7?? option might not be there. it is next to kernel
<tiger__> hi there, I am not able to compile alsa-driver for a custom kernel !! I am getting weird error ? make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-rc1-git12/source SUBDIRS=/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1 O=/lib/modules/2.6.24-rc1-git12/build CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-rc1' Makefile:119: *** Output directory (O=...) specifies kernel src dir.  Stop. make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-rc
<hdevalence> Where should I go with kde4 questions?
<dave> scorpking,what does that mean?
<loxitu> when i start session the screen flickrs for a while
<ScorpKing> dave: i have to go now. google for grub vga modes. 771 is 800x600 by 256 colors.
<loxitu> im also using xgl-server
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i just discovered katapult and thought it was pretty cool; especially the thought of installing something and being able to launch it pronto like that, opposed to looking for it in a menu
<loxitu> could it be that?
<dave> scorpking,ok  thanks
<ardchoille> loxitu: No idea
<ScorpKing> c ya!
<loxitu> chaisa!!
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight i have a similer tool for Vista even. :0
<holyguyver> does anyone know a salution to my problem?
<loxitu> i added the shutdown applet to kicker and nothing
<loxitu> i wanna cry
<dave> can anybody help me adjust my login screen resoloution?
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: vista eh :p
<ardchoille> loxitu: the applet won't add? or it won't work, which?
<Dr_Willis> loxitu  You theres other ways to make things shutdown. :)
<Dr_Willis> loxitu does the items work FROM the Login screen?
<loxitu> it only shows me logout also
<RytmenPinnen> !fix adept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_Willis> now thats.. odd.
<loxitu> yes from the login screen i can shutdown
<Dr_Willis> ok :) heh..
<ardchoille> loxitu: he's asking about the log IN screen
<Dr_Willis> could just do a 'sudo halt' or similer command
<loxitu> yes i know
 * ardchoille types too slow
<loxitu> it works from there (kdm)
<nite613__> Can I configure NetworkManager to remove/reload my wifi driver each time a network selection is made?
<holyguyver> ardchoille , do you know the salution to my question?
<nite613__> It appears to go stupid occasionally and be unable to manipulate the card properly, but reloading the driver fixes it
<loxitu> so i currently have to logout and then from the login screen, shutdown
<loxitu> is pretty annoying
<Dr_Willis> you could  hit alt-ctrl-backspace, then alt-ctrl-delete with the right timing. and force the system to shutdown. :)
<lllll> hi im using backtrack but i cant connect to internet with dsl anyone to help me?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: No, I wold have suggested BIOS, but you already checked that.
<loxitu> Dr_Willis LOL, i know, i just want it to work
<Dr_Willis> loxitu or set up the halt command, and just make an icon for it.
<loxitu> sudo shutdown -s now ( LOL )
<Dr_Willis> actually i thoight the logout panel thing was customizeable as to what command it ran
<ardchoille> loxitu: "-s" ?
<loxitu> i just noticed something
<holyguyver> ardchoille what I think I have to do is add cdrom & floppy as a grub boot option, do you know how I may do that?
<loxitu> i can't change between users either
<ardchoille> holyguyver: No, sorry :(
<dave> isnt there a easy to adjust the log in resolution?
<loxitu> i was going to try from another user and i cant
<ElGalactico> hi all
<dave> seems like a simple thing :-/
<dave> i win!!! stumped ya all!!!
<Dr_Willis> i just edit the xorg.conf to set my login res.
<Dr_Willis> it uses the initial default as far as i know.
<ardchoille> dave: lol
<Dr_Willis> ive neer noticed any othe rplace to change it
<dave> dr willis, i did, thats what got me in trouble in the first place
<ardchoille> dave  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  ?
<Dr_Willis>  sounds like ya did it wrong. :)
<dave> maybe
<dave> ardchoille,let me see
<ardchoille> dave: was a guess, I don't think that's it, tho
<dave> lol
<ardchoille> I just assumed "kdmrc" to be the file to config kdm, lol
<dave> good try though
<dave> :)
<Dr_Willis> it is as far as i know. kdmrc - for some kdm settings.. BUT you are setting a X setting.
<Shapeshifter> When booting Kubuntu I get an error like "/dev/sdb: unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually. fsck died with exit status 4" and then a maintenance console starts which I have to kill with ctrl-alt-del and then the boot process continues. How to get rid of that?
<dave> do i see atool in the making?
<dave> :)
<dave> the "login resoloution manager"
<dave> better spelling though
<tiltationaa> can anyone tell me wich prog i need to instal to  saw .mpg
<Dr_Willis> normally the default is just fine for most people
<holyguyver> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tiltationaa> how can i read .mpg ?
<holyguyver> tiltationaa most media players will do it, like kmplayer
<tiltationaa> or how can i instal new codek... i just instal kubuntu and i wanna show a movie to a friend...
<dave> dr willis, you mean i am exceptional!, thanks
<Dr_Willis> install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' packatge - should get most codecs
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tiltationaa> Dr_Willis:  where i take it? i'm new on linux and i doesn't have had time to look at it
<Dr_Willis> tiltationaa fire up the package manager, (adept) and search for that package name.
<dave> oh well, ill come back another day and pose the question again
<BillTheFish> I'm having trouble mounting a hard drive in kubuntu 7.10
<BillTheFish> "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<nzk> Hey, I'm having problems accessing my external hard drive from Kubuntu.
<penguat> Does anyone know how to set up a WPA2 wireless network?
<tiltationaa> Dr_Willis:  thank i'll instal package manager and i will try this
<BillTheFish> I was able to get the other drives mounted with a script i found.. maby you can use that penguat
<BillTheFish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<nzk> It used to work fine, but now Kubuntu stops seeing the hard drive after a short time.
<dave> but i still win!!
<penguat> mmm?
<wassil> hello  !!
<penguat> my problem's wireless networking.
<wassil> some  bady  can help me  about mythtv
<nzk> I have to power cycle my external hard drive every time Kubuntu stops seeing it.
<BillTheFish> my bad, didn't see that.. hehe, that url was for nzk
<nzk> wassil: Please speak coherently...
<penguat> none of the sorry
<penguat> oops, sorry again
<BluesKaj> !mythtv | wassil
<ubotu> wassil: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<dave> type in the full question please
<penguat> sorry, that to me?
<dave> everybody
<penguat> full question: How do I go about configuring my wireless adaptor to connect to a network protected by WPA2?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | penguat
<ubotu> penguat: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BillTheFish> I'm trying to mount a hard drive.. which contains an existing version of kubuntu.. but dolphin keeps giving me this error "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<tiltationaa> Dr_Willis:    i have wrote kubuntu-restricted-extras on Kpackage and i found nothing
<nzk> BillTheFish: That guide is only for ntfs or windows partitions, but mine is in ext3 and it is seem by Kubuntu temporarily.
<wassil> what  i need to have like  hardwear   for mythtv ??  10x
<BillTheFish> Ahh, same here.. Can't get any access of that drive though.. can't use some other solutions i've found.. "Unchecking mount as user" and that script worked for the other drives.. but not the one I'm needing
<|dthacker|> !mythbuntu | wassil
<ubotu> wassil: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<mark_> How can I tell what version og the glibc I have ?
<BluesKaj> mark_, type it into the adept searcg=hbar
<BluesKaj> err serarchbar
<mark_> I'm sorry, type what ?
<mark_> Just 'glibc' ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<mark_> It lists glibc-doc and three lib files, not installed
<mark_> if i install them, wil I then be able to install the 2.7 kits ?
<BluesKaj> 2.7 what ?
<bjwebb> what's a good sip client for kubuntu?
<mark_> I need glibc 2.3. kubuntu 7.10 comes with 2.2. The current release is 2.7 from gnu
<wassil> can  you tell me  how to register  in this  IRC ??
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mark_> any thank you Blues
<mark_> anyway ...
<mark_> I got the 2.2 installed (adept)
<BluesKaj> mark_,what app requires glibc 2.3 ?
<mark_> Recital terminal developer trial
<mark_> Just a sec, I'll double check sorry
<nonewmsgs> is it possible to combine ntfs partitions using gparted
<Dr_Willis> nonewmsgs thats a ... scary idea.. :)
<Dr_Willis> I would shink one.. enlarge the other.. boot to windows. and copy the files over.
<Dr_Willis> Then once one is empty enlarge the other.
<mark_> Recital Terminal Developer Trial has a 2.2 glibc version, no problem, thank you.
<nonewmsgs> yeah...partition are only cool until you are using 4 different hds of different sizes.
<nonewmsgs> with  all different file systems and OSes
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<mark_> F.Y.I. the Adobe Flash Player plugin for FireFox 2 does not place the XPT file proplery. (Kubuntu 7.10)
<Dr_Willis> I got so many hd's i tend to just use  whole hd's not partitions. :)
<mark_> ( installed the flash tar)
<DrakeJustice_> mark_: xpt location was correct when firefox installed the plugin for me...
<DrakeJustice_> mark_: oh... the tar
<DrakeJustice_> mark_: gotcha...
<nonewmsgs> yeah i hear you dr_willis.
<dave> whats a good player for asx files
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever seeing a .asx file
<Dr_Willis> vlc. mplayer, xine,
<Dr_Willis> may do it.
<dave> windows streaming
<RytmenPinnen> when I'm closing a dolphin window its complaining about not having permission to save bookmarks in /home/alex/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/
<dave> drwillis,thanks
<mark_> F.Y.I. Kubuntu is the nicest distro I've ever loaded.
<mark_> really
<mark_> good job whoever ....
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: sudo chown -R `whoami` /home/alex/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/
<nonewmsgs> oh i have another question.  i have a computer where multiple people have to change files.  i made a /home/shared and made it rw for everyone.  is that the best way?
<mark_> make it r/w for a group
<ardchoille> yeah, and then add folks to that group
<Dr_Willis> yea thats what groups are for.. But i dont understand groups. :) heh
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: lol
<Dr_Willis> http://www.thinkgos.com/about.html    - yet another ubuntu spinoff :)
<RytmenPinnen> ah, good, may I now ask how I make konqueror default?
<mark_> .... as oppoesed to each user
<nonewmsgs> yeah that's what i did. it made sense to me, bt i was a little surprised it wasn't easier.  (heh - this distro must have really spoiled me, eh?)
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: I'll walk you thru that. Open kcontrol
<DrakeJustice_> ardchoille: nice call... i've been channel raped for touting chmod -R before...
<Dr_Willis> Lets see..
<Dr_Willis> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Theres a factoid on it. some where
<Dr_Willis> You set the default file assocation for the inode/directory  item I belive
<RytmenPinnen> ardchoille: k this is a stupid question but where has kcontrol gone in gutsy? :o
<tiltationaa> Dr_Willis:    i have wrote kubuntu-restricted-extras on Kpackage and i found nothing
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: alt+f2, type in kcontrol
<RytmenPinnen> ah k
<DrakeJustice_> add the kcontrol 'settings' applet to the kicker real fast
<Dr_Willis> tiltationaa  you may not have the right repositories enabled.
<DrakeJustice_> it's under KDE components
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_Willis> tiltationaa you are using The latest Gutsy release?
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: in kcontrol, click KDE Components > File Associations
<tiltationaa> gutsy?
<RytmenPinnen> yes
<mark_> bye
<Dr_Willis> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Dr_Willis> Gutsy = 7.10
<RytmenPinnen> k, ardchoille I got it
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: In the Known Types, click inode > directory
<RytmenPinnen> yes I got that too :)
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: Over on the right, move konqueror above dolphin
<RytmenPinnen> my biggest problem was actually finding kcontrol :)
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: Do the same for "system_directory"
<tiltationaa> how can i know wich version i have?
<RytmenPinnen> k
<ardchoille> tiltationaa: in a terminal, type: lsb_release -a
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: You're done :) Konq is now your default file manager
<tiltationaa> 7.04 ...
<ardchoille> That's Feisty
<RytmenPinnen> why isnt kcontrol defualt in the kmenu?
<morbid> how can I widen my repositories? are there any most updated favourite urls that I can manually add?
<Dr_Willis> i though kcontrol was getting phased out
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: because it's being phased out, in kde4 is gone completely
<RytmenPinnen> oh why :o ? is something gonna replace it?
<|neon|> ne1 using TORK not TOR with gutsy
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: System Settings :(
<tiltationaa> there is no patch for version 7.04 to 7.10 ? i need to download the full version again?
<RytmenPinnen> :O why? you can't do half in system settings of what you can in kcontrol
<ardchoille> !upgrade | tiltationaa
<ubotu> tiltationaa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: heh, I totally agree with you
<|neon|> i tried automatix to install just few thing and hosed my sys :(
<ardchoille> but I'm not a kde dev
<Exploit> can someone help me with the installation introdction of java?
<hdevalence> hey, I want to play around with the kde4 api, but I can't get the "hello world" tutorial from kde techbase to compile
<Dr_Willis> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Dr_Willis> Note the 'Upgrading to Gutsy' link. :)
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Ah, never noticed that link
<ardchoille> |neon|: Time to reinstall
<Dr_Willis> That was for tiltationaa :)
<|neon|> ardchoille: just did
<|neon|> haha
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ardchoille> |neon|: Now you know what not to use :)
<Dr_Willis> That factoid is out of date. :()
<marie_> hey there
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu-restricted-extras (In gutsy) includes java
<|neon|> ardchoille: now i know :)
<marie_> i have a sound issu with my PC
<marie_> lspci give audio device :Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Exploit> the java introduction is out of date?
<tiltationaa> the update is the same for ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> the bots factoid is a bit  out of date.
<Dr_Willis> tiltationaa should be,
<Exploit> i have kubunto 7.04
<Dr_Willis> i always do a clean install.  :)
<Exploit> i need java for my programming lesson (school) on wednesday
<Dr_Willis> For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. E
<Dr_Willis> actually its sun-java6-jre now I think
<Dr_Willis> !find sun-java
<ubotu> Found: sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-demo, sun-java5-doc, sun-java5-fonts, sun-java5-jdk (and 12 others)
<Exploit> yes, java 6 is the newes one
<Dr_Willis> !find sun-java6
<ubotu> Found: sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-demo, sun-java6-doc, sun-java6-fonts, sun-java6-javadb (and 4 others)
<tiltationaa> sorry again but what is the update manager On kubuntu?
<Exploit> the website i got said following: you will need to add "multiverse" to the existing main line in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Exploit> what is this multiverse?
<Exploit> i dont understand the installation guide :(
<tiltationaa> i found it
<marie_> anybosy can help me for a sound problrm?
<marie_> problem*
<Exploit> marie_ whats wrong with your sound?
<marie_> Exploit: hehe all is wrong i have no sound at all
<Dr_Willis> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !repo
<Dr_Willis> packages live in 'repositories' sorted into universe, multiverse, and a few other 'sections'
<livingdaylight> kubuntu recognizes when i put a blank cd in tray; k3b however doesn't. It checks iso sum but ican't burn it to cd and dialog keps saying place en empty cd when its blatantly sitting there already
<marie_> Exploit: lspci give that Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<marie_> Exploit: im using gutsy
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight ive heard of others with similer issue.
<Exploit> marie_: hmm did you update your audio-drivers?
<marie_> Exploit: no how can you do that?
<Exploit> do you use alsa?
<marie_> hum not really
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i'm soo confused :/
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight you are about the 4th person ive seen mention k3b and other apps not seeing the cds when burning
<Exploit> marie_: i am not a pro, but had somle problems too. Someone from #alsa said the first thing to do is updating your sound-drivers
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight ive not had any issues on this box . on my other machine. it sees/burns cd's then has issues  even tho it burns them right.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: its reassuring, in weird sort of way, that i'm not the only one, though i don't know what to do. Deos this prove my system is goofy and find a nother clean cd of kubuntu or put it down to k3b only
<marie_> Exploit: and how you update that?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight i would say check the forums. see if any others have some sort of info/fix's - i havent heard of any fix's but havent looked into the problem much
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i thought kubuntu was serious os
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight go ask for a refund then.. i dont care what ya do. :)
<Exploit> marie_: i think it's different. If you use ALSA ask in #alsa, while using other drivers, try your luck in their channels :)
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight you dont want to get me started on the issues ive had with Windows This week.,
<Dr_Willis> and its 'supposed' to be a serious os also.
<marie_> Exploit: kk thx for your help
<Exploit> marie_: you're welcome :)
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i don't know if this is a kubuntu issue or if it is a gutsy issue, but feisty seemed much more stable...
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if its not some problem with the 'auto-mounting' stuff getting in the way of k3b.
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight could try a light window manager like 'jwm' and run k3b manually
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i don't mean to get you started on windows, no doubt you've had issues if you say so, but for my part i have xp on a laptop and no complaints, none!
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: or try a differnt burner? brasero? gnomebaker?
<Dr_Willis> Windows is good when it works.. but whenit breaks - its next to impossible to fix. Linux at least lets ya get under the hood.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: and mac?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight for those what want 'style over substance' :)
<Exploit> Dr_Willis: the website about multiverse said that multiverse means "non-free"... is this free in direction of "freedome" (--> free software) or "no-no costs" (you have to pay)?
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: seems to work though, or do they have these issues too?
<Dr_Willis> Exploit its free as in the licensing type stuff GPL  -  I know of no 'pay' repositories
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight Ive had issues with APples as well.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i agree about being at least being able to fix in Linux, but that is if one knows how to get under the hood and knows what to do. I don't, and you don't want to be going under people's linux's hoods all day either do you?
<Dr_Willis> comput4ers and os's are so complex - its amazing they work at all.. Thenpeople expect the PC to have ESP as well. :)
<Exploit> Dr_Willis: thank you. GPL is the greatest thing i ever heared of (and lived with.. of course)  :)
<mark_> BUG: kubuntu 7.10 open folder as root icon opens windows for each file and subdirectory
<mark_> ( about 50 ! )
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight ive rarely had to do much with linux. In fact its gottn now on a cleqn/new install of the OS. Kubuntu vs XP. I do MUCH less work after the install  of Kubuntu to get it working how i want.
<mark_> kubuntu rox
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu now even sees my printer automaticially :)
<Exploit> Dr_Willis: That means the sourcecode of java is not public. thats okay than :)
<mark_> anyone interested in the bug I found ?
<morbid> Why can't I run "ntfs-progs" wh
<Dr_Willis> Exploit sun just recenely did somthign with the licening of it.. I dont keep up with it however.
<morbid> while it was already installed
<mark_> BUG: kubuntu 7.10 open folder as root icon opens windows for each file and subdirectory
<mark_> bye all
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: but for k3b not to work -  a core and default kde /kubuntu app is strange; ofcourse i recognize the positives and where linux has improved in hardware detection and so on
<Exploit> Dr_Willis: my guid said i have to add something to my /etc/apt/sources.list for java... but what do i have to add?
<livingdaylight> is there an alternative to k3b i can try?
<Dr_Willis> Exploit you shouldent have to ad anything I thoiught.  it may need 'multiverse' enabled. And thats enableable from the package manager tools
<Dr_Willis> !find java6-jre
<ubotu> Found: sun-java6-jre
<Dr_Willis> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6179 kB, installed size 14168 kB
<Exploit> so it is already enabled? How may i check it?
<Dr_Willis> try an 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre'
<Exploit> is it the complete java package with compiler and stuff like that?
<Exploit> (command would work)
<livingdaylight> anyone know if there is an alternative to k3b?
<tiltationaa> Dr_Willis:  it is normal for the 15 minutes waiting after the downloading and verifying the upgrade tool?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, for burning what ?
<morbid> I installed the package ntfsprogs, but when I try to tun, nothing happens
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: iso k3b is broken
<BluesKaj> try kiso
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: preferable to gnomebaker or brasero?
<BluesKaj> dunno, never tried 'em
<livingdaylight> but you tried kiso?
<BluesKaj> yup
<livingdaylight> thx
<BluesKaj> k3b iso seems ok on my setup
<ardchoille> Seems ok here too
<livingdaylight> well, k3b is not ok here, and i am not the only one apparently
<mike-kubuntu> i'm trying to set up a mediawiki but whenever i link the directory to /var/www/ it says i do not have permission to access /mediawiki/ on this server, when i go to configure it. even if its permissions are 777
<mike-kubuntu> whats going on?
<BluesKaj> kiso uses k3b for burning iso files
<landley> Knetworkmanager is still broken for me.
<amundsen> hi
<landley> I tried going into the network config dialog and disabling/enabling eth0 and eth1
<mike-kubuntu> amundsen: did you used to teach at bod?
<landley> And that made them show up in /etc/network/interfaces, but knetworkmanager hasn't noticed yet.
<landley> Neither has Konqueror.  I had to install firefox to use the web, Konqueror insists I haven't got a network connection.
<amundsen> does anybody know how to solve the kde resolution problem ?
<ardchoille> amundsen: What problem?
<landley> Last night somebody here suggested I do a dbus restart.
<landley> Never do a dbus restart on a system running from battery power.
<landley> It makes it think your battery has been yanked.
<landley> It gets...  unhappy.
<landley> Oh, and the "submit bug report" dialog doesn't work.
<amundsen> ardchoille: i can change the kde desktop resolution, but this doesn't seem to afect to kdm
<landley> My email server needs me to supply a specific domain name in order for outgoing mail to be accepted.
<landley> I told kmail about that, but the submit bug report dialog has its own email config thing that doesn't let me do that.
<landley> And I crashed Konsole this morning.
<landley> If your system's running really slow because you're untarring lots of backups and have the hard drive maxed out writing, so there are arbitrary 20 second delays doing anything...
<ardchoille> amundsen: Well, yes, chaning the resolution in kde only changes it for kde
<landley> And you right click to close a Konsole tab, and then 10 seconds later right click and close that tab again...
<landley> And both close events go through once the delay is up...
<landley> Konsole crashes.
<amundsen> ardchoille: i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<landley> I also crashed kmail this morning, but A) that's nothing unusual, B) I can't reproduce that one.
<landley> Oh, and sometimes when I mouse click, the click doesn't go through until I move the mouse.
<landley> This is highly noticeable on a touchpad.
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: kiso just keeps crashing and uses k3b to burn anyway, right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<landley> I think it's related to the way the mouse sometimes gets stuck down when I'm clicking a scroll bar or something, and it decides to zoom to the end of the document.
<landley> On the whole, not an upgrade that's made me particularly happy so far.
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, what kind of ISO are you trying to burn ?
<ardchoille> amundsen: Tried this?  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/how-to-change-kdm-resolution-508587/
<livingdaylight> an iso kind of iso
<BluesKaj> video , audio, data ?
<amundsen> ardchoille: of course ...
<livingdaylight> what difference does it make?
<Exploit> ah... is it possible to install .jar files?
<landley> Does knetworkmanager work in 7.10 on x86-64 for anybody else?
<ardchoille> amundsen: And after changing the kdm resolution, did you restart kdm?
<nonewmsgs> if im using ifo to read ext3 in windows anyway, is there any reason to use FAT for drives i want to share data between
<lespea> Exploit: java -jar {jar ackage} ???
<lespea> nonewmsgs: you can read ext2/3 partitions in windows!!!
<lespea> nonewmsgs: lol i'm retarded
<Exploit> http://www.bluej.org/download/download.html the one for other machines (executable java files)
<lespea> nonewmsgs: pay no attention
<landley> How do I get Konqueror to tell me _why_ it won't use the network connection that works fine for firefox/konversation/kmail?
<nonewmsgs> we all have our moments lespea
<|neon|> is tere a good read on how to multiple desktops, thx
<lespea> nonewmsgs: :P
<Exploit> lespea: http://www.bluej.org/download/download.html the one for other machines (executable java files)
<nonewmsgs> but is there any reason why not to just use ext3
<Exploit> can i install this file?
<mike-kubuntu> guys, what is going on here
<lespea> yeah just type 'java -jar {filename}' in the console
<lespea> should work
<mike-kubuntu> i cant add a directory to /var/www/ without not bieng ble to access it via the web
<mike-kubuntu> it makes no sense
<eljefe_> |neon|: how to do what? with multiple desktops?
<Exploit> lespea: thank you :)
<lespea> Exploit: :)
<mike-kubuntu> i've always sym linked directories into var/www/ and had them show up on the web, and there are some done like that right now that are working, why isnt a new one doing anything?
<mike-kubuntu> it says i don't have access to it
<mike-kubuntu> but the permissions are 777 and +x and i chowned it to my normal user
#kubuntu 2007-11-04
<mike-kubuntu> at first i thought it was because it was a sym link, but i just created a comnpletely new directory and the same thing is happening
<mike-kubuntu> anyone know whats up?
<Exploit> lespea: Unrecognized option: -ar AND Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Exploit> lespea: ah works with jar.. didnt look right, sorry :)
<szakulec> hi, I'm confused as to where Konqueror stores its cache file- any help would be greatly appreciated
<lespea> Exploit: haha k good
<ardchoille> mike-kubuntu: what does ls -dl /var/www show?
<Exploit> lespea: he wants "Directory to install"... where shoud it be?
<Exploit> lespea: there is "/home/MYUSERNAME/Desktop/bluej" as standard
<lespea> Exploit: wherever you want it to go? ~/{progname} ?
<mike-kubuntu> ardchoille: drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 800 2007-11-03 19:54 /var/www
<Exploit> if it is in my /home only i can use it, right?
<lespea> not necessarily
<ardchoille> mike-kubuntu: Ok, and for every directory below that that has "r" set, "x" is also set?
<lespea> you have to change permissions to remove read/execute for everybody
<Exploit> if i set +r rights.. yeah, but i dont want to ^^
<lespea> haha
<mike-kubuntu> ardchoille: yes
<Exploit> shoud i make a directory in /home called Programs?
<Exploit> --> /home/programs
<lespea> mike-kubuntu: do a ls -lA... does . have rw permissions?
<lespea> mike-kubuntu: make that ls -la sorry
<Dr_Willis>  it would be /home/USERNAME/Programs
<lespea> Exploit: no... and it would be /home/{username}/programs
<lespea> Exploit: I mean you could
<lespea> Exploit: up to you man
<Exploit> hmm.. so everything i want to install is in my home/username/
<Dr_Willis> Put it in /home/Username/MySpiffyUltimete/Programs/That/I/Love/To/Death. :)
<ardchoille> lol
<Dr_Willis> Exploit you users home directory is /home/username
<Dr_Willis> as system admin - you COULD install anything anywhere.
<Dr_Willis> users normally keep stuff in their own dir.
<Exploit> and i should install it in /home/exploit/bluej than?
<mike-kubuntu> lespea: it says . has drwxr-xr-x
<lespea> mike-kubuntu: hmm k
<lespea> Exploit: that'd work
<mike-kubuntu> lespea: it worked once when i linked it but then i tried again later and it wouldn't and hasn't since
<Exploit> okay and he wants a java jdk directory
<lespea> Exploit: i think it's /usr/bin/ but i could be wrong :po
<Exploit> ahh sould i install bluej to /usr/? there is a directory called games
<lespea> Exploit: i wouldn't
<draik> Any word on when the other repos are going to be added?
 * draik is talking about source-o-matic
<Exploit> ok. in /usr/bin is java java_vm is this the jdk directory?
<lespea> Exploit: not sure :/
<lespea> Exploit: that or maybe /usr/lib/java.../
<Sanne> Exploit: I recommend not to install any third party apps to /usr/*, because those directories are governed by the package manager. Better places would be /usr/local or /opt.
<Dr_Willis> what are we installing anyway? heh
<Exploit> in /lib/ is java virtual machine
<Fastre> Hola muy buenasa noches, soy un novato y necesito una ayuda, para ver las actualizaciones y descargarme paquetes y tal.. x donde cae?
<Exploit> directory (jvm)
<draik> !sp | Fastre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> !es | Fastre
<ubotu> Fastre: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<lespea> Exploit: just try /usr/bin i think that'll work
<lespea> Exploit: i believe it just needs to find the javac executable
<Fastre> cenkiu
<methods> why is my tty logins all out of wack ?
<Exploit> in /bin are java things which looks like references to other files
<methods> and why am i not authorized to run a dam x session
<Exploit> in /lib is a directory called "java-6-sun-1.6.0.00"
<NickPresta> Exploit, it's actually "java-6-sun-1.6.0.03" I believe
<Exploit> in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib there is a jexec
<Exploit> okay thank you
<NickPresta> Exploit, what seems to be your problem?
<Dalehead> Hi.  Can someone help me with a NDISWRAPPER problem on KDE?  A friend got this working for me previously using Gnome, but i've spent 3 hours and got nowhere tonight
<Dalehead> ideally a pointer to a step by step guide, i'm very new to this
<Exploit> NickPresta: I dont know where my JDK directory is
<Exploit> i got it with apt-get install java6
<NickPresta> Exploit, why do you need to find your java-jdk directory?
<Exploit> i want to install BlueJ (programm to write source code in java)
<Exploit> and bluej needs it to use the compiler
<Iradigalesc> Hello! Why Kopete opens by default all links with Konqueror? I've Firefox configured at setting to be the default web browser...
<NickPresta> Exploit, and doing "java -jar bluej-220.jar" doesn't work?
<Exploit> NickPresta: it does but the window after that wants the directory
<tazgodx> i got a small problem. every now and then my desktop just decides it doesn't want to put a screen saver up, if i look at desktop settings it is supposed to come on, but still doesn't
<tazgodx> anyone know of that kind of problem
<tazgodx> ?
<NickPresta> Exploit, I installed the 'j2sdk1.4' package and then ran 'java -jar blue-220.jar' and it autodetected my jdk directory. Do you have the j2sdk1.4 package?
<Exploit> no i just made apt-get install java6
<NickPresta> Exploit, try installing the 'j2sdk1.4' package
<Exploit> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Exploit> that was the line
<Exploit> and 1.4 is out of date
<NickPresta> Exploit, I'm aware you installed java6, just try installing the 'j2sdk1.4' package for me :)
<Exploit> how to install the old one?
<NickPresta> Exploit, no, having the java6 packages are fine
<NickPresta> just run `sudo apt-get install j2sdk1.4'
<NickPresta> and then try to install bluej again
<NickPresta> and Exploit you should probably install bluej to /opt/ as that is what the directory is for.
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Wait, /opt is for user-installed stuff?
<Exploit> why /opt/ or do you mean /usr/opt?
<tazgodx> Exploit: whats the problem  your having? bluejay not recognizeing the installed JSDK?
<Exploit> whit jdk1.4 the installer found: /usr/lib/j2se/1.4
<Exploit> tazgodx: the bluej found a directory now, but its 1.4
<NickPresta> ardchoille, well, as far as I understand it, /opt/ is for optional binaries and such that aren't installed by the system
<Exploit> and what about /opt as install folder..?
<Exploit> i thought i should install bluej to /home/exploit/buej
<Exploit> need it for public use (all users on this machine)
<NickPresta> Exploit, you may, as you wish. It's ultimately your system; you're free to install stuff where ever you like. I like to keep binary packages out of my home directory (since I like to keep ~ clean) but you may not mind having bluej in your home.
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Ah, ok, good to know.
<NickPresta> ardchoille, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES
<Exploit> NickPresta: idont want to have it in my /home first.. (want clean too)
<Exploit> shoud i install it to /usr/opt?
<NickPresta> Exploit, well, if it's installed to /opt, all users should be able to access it, providing they have permission
<Exploit> NickPresta: thats what i want. is it /opt or /usr/opt?
<NickPresta> Exploit, /opt. There is no /usr/opt by default, AFAIK
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Nice link, ty
<Exploit> NickPresta: ok its installed now :)
<NickPresta> Exploit, good to hear.
<Exploit> NickPresta: how can i update to the newest jdk now?
<NickPresta> Exploit, hmm. Let me have a look
 * Dr_Willis gets drafted to fight wth his wifes windows machine again... Argh.. wish me luck.. BBL.
<georfrey> Hola alguien puede ayudarme, tengo problemas con compiz???
<ardchoille> !es | georfrey
<ubotu> georfrey: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<georfrey> thanks
<vsudilov> Could someone explain what the following C syntax means (var1 is a boolean, var2 and var3 are floats): while (!var1 && var2 < var3)
<Nyle> hi there
<LjL> vsudilov: this is not ##c, this is #kubuntu. and C doesn't have booleans. anyway, assuming var1 is an *integer*, it means that the loop will continue as long as var2 is smaller than var3 and var1==0
<Nyle> I put a cdrom into my pc and kubuntu crashed and restarted by itself
<Nyle> again I try to access the cdrom, and it goes kablooey
 * Dr_Willis is thinking theres some issues going on in the automounting of cd's
<Nyle> so far no problems, but it happened twice
<vsudilov> ty LjL
<nonewmsgs> how do i know if im using 64bit
<Dr_Willis> what did you instrall? heh.
<nonewmsgs> i put in a kubuntu cd
<nonewmsgs> i have every version
<Dr_Willis> i forget the command lsb_release -a   perhaps
<NickPresta> Dr_Willis, nope
<NickPresta> I tired that too :)
<Dr_Willis> try uname -a
<Dr_Willis>  i686 G = 32bit
<nonewmsgs> cool i have the 64bit
<Dr_Willis> or that may be bad.. :)
<nonewmsgs> yes but on the computer it has it is good
<romulo> good night room,
<romulo> just have a question, since I've upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 the cds won't work
<romulo> I get this message that says feature only available with hal
<romulo> can anybody help me?
<Dr_Willis> Seems theres been a lot of cd issues lately
<romulo> Dr_Willis: yeap
<nonewmsgs> ok here's an easy one.  i want to mount one drive (apparantly nothing is mounted by default).  so i go sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 and it tells me mount point /mnt/sda1 does not exist
<NickPresta> nonewmsgs, did you mkdir /mnt/sda1?
<nonewmsgs> thanks :D
<IAmWill> how the hell do you start ssh on kubuntu
<nonewmsgs> yeah it worked now thanks nickpresta
<NickPresta> ssh
<IAmWill> i know how to do it on gentoo... but this is crazy
<IAmWill> just ssh?
<IAmWill> thats it?
<biovore> apt-get install openssh-server
<biovore> if you want the server..
<NickPresta> or openssh-client
<IAmWill> no ssh start or /etc/init.d/sshd start?
<NickPresta> IAmWill, the latter, I believe
<biovore> well that apt-get install should start it automaticly..
<biovore> else.. /etc/init.d/ssh start
<biovore> as root
<romulo> could somebody help me ?
<romulo> I get this message that says feature only available with hal
<romulo> when trying to mount a cd
<IAmWill> thanks.. will try
<sj> once you install openssh-server, it will automatically start once its downloaded as well as at boot
<helmy_> hi all, i have a compaq c310 laptop with builtin conexant hd sound card when i mute the sound the kmix shows mute icon but sound is high and not changes
<Dr_Willis> right click on the kmix icon. i think thees a setting to select which 'mixer' its controlling - it may be contrilling the wrong one
<helmy_> you mean select master channel or what?
<nonewmsgs> helmy i bet it has to do with asoundconf
<nonewmsgs> type it in konsole/terminal and you can select which
<innovati> hey all, ive just installed Kubuntu on my iMac.  I have no sound, porr screen resolution  and I was wondering if there was a tutorial or iMac-specific installation instructions on how to fix this post-intall
<nonewmsgs> i dont know any imac specifics but i can try to help you with your screen
<innovati> I more worried about sound lol
<innovati> I have the new 20 inch imac
<nonewmsgs> do you know what sound card you have
<innovati> um.... not off-hand, it should be on the apple websites specs tho
<innovati> downloading firefox atm
<nonewmsgs> sure ill look it up
<nonewmsgs> wait.  can you just type lspci.  i'm having a rough time finding the scard model online.  i have seen some stats/pics and it does look sweet
<innovati> haha okays
<innovati> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<nonewmsgs> and there was no sound with the livecd either, right
<innovati> nipe
<nonewmsgs> have you tried using asoundconf
<nonewmsgs> try setting and unsetting pulseaudio
<innovati> I hadn nor do I understand it
<nonewmsgs> ok let's do it togeher
<nonewmsgs> start up a konsole window
<innovati> in there
<nonewmsgs> asoundconf list
<innovati> Intel is listed as available
<nonewmsgs> asoundconf set-default-card (and exactly how it was written)
<innovati> done
<nonewmsgs> now try maxing out the volume and see if that helped at all
<innovati> hmm, when i play a song is says device is busy
<nonewmsgs> try an audio cd
<innovati> um.....
<Zyklon-B> hey I just installed kubuntu 7.10 and when I try to donwload something firefox crashes... is it something usual or?
<innovati> I don't know if I have any of those here
<innovati> found one
<Jester45> Zyklon-B: i would say that would not be a usual thing or else the package mantainer would be in trouble
<innovati> device is busy when I try to play a CD
<[Relic]> no plain svn for kubuntu?
<vzduch> as far as I seen Gutsy ships w/ 2.0.0.8 atm.. 2.0.0.9 was released Thursday or so
<vzduch> perhaps it's a bug in that version
<innovati> brb, gonna log out and in agains
<mdumoulin> Zyklon-B: strange.. how do you try to download something?
<Zyklon-B> just normaly, no floashgot or another thing
<Zyklon-B> just a tarbal from sourceforge.net
<Zyklon-B> but it happens in other things too
<mdumoulin> aah ok... well, i dont know ;-/
<mike-kubuntu> ok, since i installed a different video card, 7600 to 8600 upgrade, the progress bar doesnt show up when booting or shutting down the computer. the screen acts as though its recieving no video output
<nonewmsgs> mike that is a common bug.  i think you have to put a vga= code into grub
<rhythmicmayhem> What can I do to prevent "Runtime error 216 at some-memory-address" when exiting a Windows based program in Wine.  I am running wine-0.9.46 on Kubuntu Gusty. This error did not appear in previous installs of Kubuntu/Wine
<mike-kubuntu> nonewmsgs: thanks
<nonewmsgs> mike do you want more instructions or is that good enough
<innovati> back
<nonewmsgs> is that good or bad
<mike-kubuntu> rhythmicmayhem: downgrade wine probably or check on winehq. lots of times upgrades break programs because different versions of windows interperet the api differently and a fix for one program under xp might break a program made for 98
<rhythmicmayhem> mike-kubuntu: Thanks
<mike-kubuntu> nonewmsgs: i'm gonna try a search on the forums, theres probably more info there, thanks for the tip
<rhythmicmayhem> blarney
<innovati> how do I figure out my screen, sound stil not working but screen is annoying me
<rhythmicmayhem> oops .. sorry ... typeing in wrong window ...
<mike-kubuntu> innovati, whats wrong with your screen/sound?
<landley> Does Knetworkmanager work in Ubuntu 7.10 for anyone else?
<innovati> iMac, 20 inch screen.  native resolution of 1650x1080 and I'm at 1400x1050 and it's distorted
<innovati> no 3D either
<landley> It says I have no network cards.
<innovati> no sound
<landley> Since I'm on here, having ifconfigged from the command line, this is probably wrong.
<BluesKaj> innovati, what sound card?
<innovati> Intel
<innovati> right now I've got really messed up colours, I'm gonna hafta do something quick lol
<mike-kubuntu> sorry abou the lots of questions innovati: what type of video card?
<innovati> um.... ATI HD something
<nonewmsgs> innovati actually i thought it said nvidia in the specs i saw?
<BluesKaj> innovati, have you tried to reconfigure your graphics hardware in system settings
<innovati> I have and it made my colour depth go psychedelic colours
<innovati> I can barely naviagate
<mike-kubuntu> innovati: install fglrx via the restricted-driver-manager, its in system settings -> advanced -> restricted driver manager
<innovati> http://www.apple.com/ca/imac/specs.html
<innovati> my hardware does not need any restricted drivers it tells me
<mike-kubuntu> innovati: i used to know what to dofor the screen resolution, but they moved where its stored, used to be a section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for screen resolutions, check around online, maybe they will link you to where it moved
<mike-kubuntu> innovati: weird, try apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<mike-kubuntu> innovati: then check in the restricted drivers again
<juan_> hi, all! is there an application to change the look of the panel?
<innovati> I can't eject the audio CD I ut in to replace it with the kubuntu CD, this is a slot-loading drive and I can't manually ejet it
<innovati> lol sudo eject cdrom wrked
<k5ubuntu> i need help istalling opera on kubuntu
<innovati> okay, I installed it
<k5ubuntu> you did innovati?
<innovati> it does not list anything in the restricted drivers manager bbecause it claims my hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<nonewmsgs> k5ubuntu why can't you install it? isn't there a .deb at opera.com
<Lam_> where does kmenuedit save its configuration file?
<innovati> I'm a former kubuntu user I just got an Imac a month ago to replace my 7 year old kubuntu box and I never imagine having this much trouble on such modern hardware
<BluesKaj> innovati, check for the restricted driver in the advanced tab in system settings, but you have to relogin first
<innovati> ah, brb then
<k5ubuntu> yes but
<k5ubuntu> i dont know how to install it
<nonewmsgs> k5ubuntu download the ubuntu one and basically double click and it should install real easy
<kristjans> operating system not found -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602064
<k5ubuntu> waot
<k5ubuntu> wait
<mike-kubuntu> nonewmsgs: do you have a link to a post with the problem, i keep getting thrown off by people runing into the usplash resolution bug
<nonewmsgs> mike i thought that was the same thing
<nonewmsgs> mike it also affects the shutdown thing
<mike-kubuntu> nonewmsgs: neg, with that you just have to change the resolution on the usplsash and update it, mine its like the vga mode isn't working with my video card, it doesn't slow down anything though
<nonewmsgs> my bad :(
<k5ubuntu> ok nonewmsgs i downloaded in now what?
<vzduch> k5ubuntu: it should be in some repo
<nonewmsgs> now open the file normally (double click)
<mike-kubuntu> nonewmsgs: it sounds like the vga thing might be a big help though, i just cant find anything on it? do you remember where you found it?
<landley> Does anybody know why Konqueror refuses to connect to any websites, despite networking working just fine in firefox?
<landley> It says "could not connect to host".
<k5ubuntu> lol
<landley> It seems like the dns lookup worked ok, but the http helper thingy didn't.
<landley> I don't know if this is related to knetworkmanager thinking I have no network cards, or if it's a separate issue.
<vzduch> k5ubuntu: sudo apt-get install opera
<vzduch> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<landley> (Networking works just fine if I iwconfig and ifconfig everything from the command line...)
<mike-kubuntu> brb
<vzduch> k5ubuntu: it's in the partners repo
<landley> Maybe has something to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/86680
<kristjans> Operating system not found -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602064
<underdog5004> is there a way for sshfs to follow symlinks?
<k5ubuntu> lol were vzduch
<mike-kubuntu> hmm, my kdesu isn't working
<Lam_> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<vzduch> k5ubuntu:
<vzduch> ## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
<vzduch> ## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
<vzduch> ## users.
<vzduch> it's in the sources.list, only needs to be enabled
<kristjans> Operating system not found -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602064
<zach> what's a good email program?
<vzduch> you decide
<zach> indeed, i don't know any
<mike-kubuntu> brb
<vzduch> KMail, Thunderbird, Evolution, Sylpheed(-Claws), mutt... there's a lot of choice
<zach> thunderbird works on linux?
<underdog5004> zach: natively
<zach> ^_^
<zach> silly me
<underdog5004> lol
<zach> firefox works on linux
<zach> <3 ff
<zach> <3 mozilla
<schiste> hey
<schiste> does anyone knows what configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH means ?
<schiste> I've got gcc and so on installed
<underdog5004> schiste: you may need to install build-essential
<schiste> and ech &PATH give me
<schiste> underdog5004:  I have it ;)
<purpleposeidon> What happens when stuff breaks during upgrades: Ubuntu Futsy Fibbin'!
<underdog5004> no more ideas...sorry
<schiste> Hmmm that's really weird
<Fade2Blac> hey is there a way for you to download the certificate for a enterprise wlan, when i try to connect to my schools wlan it will not let me because it sends out a certificate when you try to connect to it
<schiste> gcc = unavailable command -_-
<rhythmicmayhem> Is there a way to downgrade to a different version of a package using adept manager - I am having a time finding documentation on adeptdocumentation
<nonewmsgs> is there a way to not advertise my ip whenever i login without using a proxy
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<schiste> do you see anything wrong in these:
<schiste> schiste@schiste-laptop:~$ printenv PATH
<schiste> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<schiste> Or at least something missing
<Lam_> is there a way to change the % change in volume for each tick on the volume dial of my keyboard?
<vzduch> schiste: do you have build-essential installed?
<schiste> As I said above, I do :)
<vzduch> schiste: you said 'gcc and so on'..
<schiste> He also asked me about that iirc
<schiste> anyway, yes I have it
<schiste> and just removed/installed it
<schiste> But I do think there's something wrong with my &PATH
<schiste> but can't see what :(
<vzduch> nothing I can see atm either
<underdog5004> schiste: it's identical to mine
<schiste> Hmmm
<underdog5004> except I've also got /usr/games, but I doubt that's the problem
<schiste> That's pretty weird
<spine55> Does anyone know how to change the default console font?
<Dr_Willis> consolechars -f somefontname
<Dr_Willis> its set by a confg file in /etc/console*  i belive
<DevideZer> why there isnt kubuntu server ?
<vzduch> DevideZer: ?
<DevideZer> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<Dr_Willis> well... lets think about that...
<Dr_Willis> the server editions dont have X or the desktop.
<DevideZer> why no ?
<Dr_Willis>  the only real idfferance betweek Kubuntu and Ubuntu Is  the default Desktop
<vzduch> because they mostly don't need any
<Dr_Willis> Sort of the point of the 'server' edition - is the lackof the Desktop :)
<Dr_Willis> and a very slim set of packages. letting the server admin add what he really needs
<DevideZer> so how the admin should control the seerver ?
<Dr_Willis> The same way admins have been doing it for years..
<Dr_Willis> with the shell
<vzduch> s/years/decades/
<DevideZer> and if he dont want\know to use commands its more primitive
<Dr_Willis> eons, epochs. :)
<Dr_Willis> if a server admin dosent know how to do that.. then he really should be looking for a different job.
<Dr_Willis> or doing a lot of reading. :)
<vzduch> Dr_Willis: or use Winblows Server :D
<ignoramus> Anyone know where installed .deb packages go?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the .deb file itself? or the contents of the .deb ?
<nonewmsgs>  or install xfce
<andrej> Hi ... we're running 7.04, with the ubuntu/nvidia drivers installed.  tvtime complains about "no XVIDEO port installed" , stuff about YUY2 and requiring the binary drivers.  Donwloaded the latest NVIDIA drivers, but they don't like the current kernel because they can't see the kernel-source.  How do I work this?
<ignoramus> Dr_Willis: So- we meet again ;)  I installed a game (openmortal) with the .deb package, and i have no idea where the executable file went
<andrej> 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<ignoramus> Dr_willis: I checked the files the package installer created, but there were mostly txt and sh files
<BigDaddy> Evening all. I just realized that my drives are not showing up on my destop until I automount something (camera, CD-ROM). Any one ever have this problem?
<vzduch> BigDaddy: that's not a problem, that's a feature :)
<BigDaddy> vzduch: you are kidding right?
<vzduch> BigDaddy: no
<ignoramus> Also, completely unrelated question: Will my clock on 7.10 change for daylight savings tonight?
<BigDaddy> vzduch: is there a way I can change it back to the way it was in 7.04?
<vzduch> ignoramus: it did in Europe, so why wouldn't it in North America? :)
<Dr_Willis> ignoramus fire up the package manager tool search for that game and see what files it installed where..  is one way
<ignoramus> vzduch: good enough :)
<Dr_Willis> Why would a drive show up - when it dosent exist?
<vzduch> ignoramus: we already changed back last week
<ignoramus> dr_willis: what do you mean "package manager tool search" ... ?
<andrej> How would a DVD drive not exist when it doesn't have a medium?
<Dr_Willis> ignoramus pick one.,. adept. synaptic, ect...
<ignoramus> dr_willis: k... lemme see...
<Dr_Willis> or try the Konqueror apt://  address feature
<Dr_Willis> andresj thats a very 'zen' question. :)
<andrej> heh
<andrej> not really ... :}
<vzduch> ignoramus: and rumour has it that it might have been the last daylight time period over here.. the European Commission is investigating whether it really has economical advantages to switch hours twice a year..
<andrej> vzduch : about time.  daylight saving saves nothing as far as 'm concerned.
<andrej> just confuses my sleeping patterns
<vzduch> mine too
<andrej> Has anyone with an NVIDIA card got tvtime working in buntu?
<andrej> If so - how did they do it? ;D
<ignoramus> dr_willis: aha! Adept tells me that the install installs "data files and base characters"... so I don't actually have an executable, right?
<andrej> How do I get a source package for my kernel that matches 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<ignoramus> dr_willis: the largest files it created were .dat files for the characters
<BigDaddy> seriously people, how do I get my drives on the desktop all the time?
<vzduch> andrej: by installing kernel-source, I guess
<DevideZer> when kubuntu will support media (wma,avi,mp3,mms) like ubuntu or mandriva ?
<vzduch> BigDaddy: why?
<khirr> can u tell me what is the next resolution after 1280x1024?
<andrej> Did that... gave me linux-source-2.6.20
<andrej> doesn't quite match 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<andrej> no such package available
<ignoramus> bigdaddy: what drives exactly do you want on the desktop?  ubuntu doesn't by default, and neither does windows- it's not really necessary or even handy
<BigDaddy> vzduch: because I want to have one click access to them. One drive for photos and music, one for my XP partition, one for my linux partition
<hydrogen> kubuntu does by default
<hydrogen> when they are availible they show up there
<BigDaddy> 7.04 had the drives on the desktop. it was an option. I have mine turned on.
<ignoramus> bigdaddy: you have three separate HDDs?
<hydrogen> DevideZer: it does..?
<BigDaddy> ignoramus: I have 4, I have /home on it's own
<andrej> *sigh* ... of course.  I don't want the source tree - just the headers
<andrej> Thanks everyone :}
<ignoramus> devidezer: install automatix2 and you can download free codecs.  I would also say non-free, but that would be wrong to do ;)
<draik> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hydrogen> automatix--
<hydrogen> theres no need to install it
<hydrogen> all codecs are availible
<DevideZer> ignoramus , 1) also with firefox ? 2) why wrong todo ?
<ardchoille> ignoramus: Please do not recommend automatix, it's dangerous
<BigDaddy> I wouldn't use automatix, I have heard upgrade nightmares
<hydrogen> DevideZer: whats not working?
<vzduch> ignoramus: don't recommend automatix
<hydrogen> automatix is a nightbear
<BigDaddy> lol, good to see I am not the only one
<andrej> Good (insert appropriate time), everyone ... tea time
<vzduch> you can use the automatix repo if you think it fit, but DON'T use the program
<DevideZer> hydrogen , can you see this ? http://yes.walla.co.il/?w=2/7802/1188018
<ignoramus> that's what everyone says, but when i first installed kubuntu (it was on feisty), and i never had it break anything
<ardchoille> !worksforme | ignoramus
<ubotu> ignoramus: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ignoramus> ardchoille: what does the newest incarnation of automatix2 actually break?
<sonoftheclayr> Hi all, I'm having trouble loading the glx module, it's in xorg.conf but when I startx it says the module could not be found and that I should try reinstalling the nvidia drivers, I haven't done that yet but I might try it next. Discuss.
<hydrogen> DevideZer: I'm not sure what I'm supposed to see..?
<ardchoille> ignoramus: This is not the place for this. We are not to recommend automatix, plain and simple.
<DevideZer> hydrogen , this is video
<DevideZer> can you see it with ff ?
<ignoramus> ardchoille: i didn't realize we had that rule. if this is the case, I will not mention it again
<hydrogen> even if the plan for hardy is to possibly integrate automatix..
<hydrogen> but thats another story!
<Dr_Willis> From what ive seen of Gutsy - its made automatix rather  un-needed
<hydrogen> DevideZer: no, but I tend to not install video stuff in my internet browser because 90% of it is spam
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Indeed
<ignoramus> hydrogen: i just read that on fscked - i don't see it as a big issue
<hydrogen> ignoramus: neither do I
<hydrogen> as long as its fixed
<DevideZer> hydrogen , :(
<hydrogen> before hand
<hydrogen> which I'd assume it will be
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<DevideZer> ardchoille , "we don't provide support for it" so what i need todo ?
<ignoramus> ardchoille: isn't 99% of linux software 3rd party apps that can potentially screw you???
<ardchoille> DevideZer: Did you install automatix?
<DevideZer> im not in linux atm but i will
<ardchoille> ignoramus: When in this channel we are expected to abide by its rules.. whether we agree with those rules or not. Automatix in  a no-no here.
<DevideZer> automatix isnt oss S?
<BigDaddy> I also just realized there is no home icon on the desktop
<ardchoille> DevideZer: Please don't use automatix or you may end up reinstalling your os
<ignoramus> ardchoille: what about easyubuntu?
<ardchoille> !easyubuntu | ignoramus
<ubotu> ignoramus: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<DevideZer> ardchoille , why ?
<Dr_Willis> Last i looked Automatix was not OSS and the 'author' was a bit of a hard person to 'get along with' :)
<ardchoille> ignoramus: Those scripts are, in my opinion, worthless. It's much better to learn how to do things yourself rather than have someone's unsupported script do it for you. If something breaks, you are better equipped to fix it yourself if you learned how to do things to begin with.
<ardchoille> !automatix | DevideZer
<Dr_Willis> There was a detailed review/dissection of automatix on some web site.. it had some very very very bad  programing  issues. :)
<ubotu> DevideZer: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<hydrogen> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hydrogen> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> thats the Url there.. a good read.
<ignoramus> ardchoille: agreed, but I know when i first started with linux, there were certain programs I used that gave me fully-working media within minutes
<DevideZer> ardchoille , so to install it or not ?
<ardchoille> DevideZer: Please don't use automatix.
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu-restricted-extras   --- Is a meta package - that installs Most all the 'restricted' media/java/other bits - that people commonly want/need
<Dr_Willis> so  for me 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras' replaces anything Automatix  would do for me. :)
<DevideZer> ardchoille , so how i can see media mms ?
<Dr_Willis> But that package dosent get mentioned Much.
<ardchoille> DevideZer: Which type of media?
<ardchoille> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> DevideZer: ^^
<ignoramus> devidezer: thats one issue with kubuntu (and linux in general), is that getting media support and codecs can be tricky
<DevideZer> ardchoille , can you see this : http://yes.walla.co.il/?w=1/7022/1186713
<Dr_Willis> Of course  media support under windows can be JUST as bad.. and 100x as dangerous. :)
<ardchoille> DevideZer: What is that?
<ignoramus> devidezer: once you get them all, it is a great experience, IMHO
<Dr_Willis> Friend had to do a reinstall of XP when WMP11  was told 'yes' to 'automaticially install codec'   :) moral is - DONT install codecs for porn from Russian web sites...
<DevideZer> ardchoille , video embeddded
<ardchoille> DevideZer: I don't use video
<ignoramus> I like installing russian porn from codec sites :)
<Dr_Willis> ignoramus yep.. he told me..  'as soon as i clicked on OK' I knew i was  Totally Dead....  '
<Dr_Willis> :)
<DevideZer> ardchoille , what this mean ?
<Dr_Willis> we never did get all the spyware off.
<ignoramus> dr_willis: what the heck was he expecting???
<ignoramus> Dr_willis: did you tell him to install Linux?
<ardchoille> DevideZer: if it isn't in the official repos, I don't install it.
<Dr_Willis> ignoramus thats on his other HD. :) so he was able to recover his files.. then reinstall
<DevideZer> firefox is int the official repos ..  .
<ardchoille> Could be why I've never had any major problems in any distro I've used.
<ignoramus> Dr_willis: he was one of the lucky ones...
<DevideZer> Dr_Willis , can you see this video in the page with firefox ?
<ignoramus> devidezer: please link to another site containing video
<ardchoille> DevideZer: Firefox is in the official repos, but I use Konqueror
<Dr_Willis> DevideZer i never watch video Inside the browser  - normally
<DevideZer> ignoramus , why , what is wrong with this one ?
<kevman_> Hi, I have been trying for years to get a USB WLAN NIC working, and now Ubuntu is working with it. I can ping google.com and sign on AIM through kopete, but konqueror refuses to go to any websites.
<DevideZer> Dr_Willis , but the media is embeded ...
<ignoramus> devidezer: i'm not sure... maybe try one more recognizable to average users
<Dr_Willis> DevideZer there are video-grabber extensions for firefox. :)
<ardchoille> ignoramus: Is that video he linked to a flash video?
<DevideZer> ignoramus , its very average . . . just avideo what is wrong ?
<DevideZer> Dr_Willis , try to grab video from this page http://yes.walla.co.il/?w=1/7027/1186704
<ignoramus> ardchoille: not sure ... takes forever to load, but it looks suspect
<ardchoille> I don't recognise the link, which is why I didn't click on it
<ignoramus> devidezer: why do you need others to look at video for you???
<Dr_Willis> DevideZer im not in a Linux Desktop at the moment.
<DevideZer> ignoramus , i dont need , i just want to know if other can see the video in kubuntu because i  cant so i need someone to tell me how
<ignoramus> Devidezer: what's wrong with YouTube or any other well-known site that uses embedded Flash?
<Dr_Willis> youtube works for me on Kubuntu :)
<ardchoille> me too
<Dr_Willis> stage6 does also.
<ignoramus> me three
<DevideZer> flash works . . . for me but there is also MMS .. . i want to be able to view it
<Dr_Willis> mms ?
<ardchoille> what is mms?
<Dr_Willis> thats what shoutcast uses?
<DevideZer> microsoft media stream
<hydrogen> windows media stream
<Creationist> For some reason, Gutsy will no longer let me lock my session... choose "Lock Session" and nothing happens.
<Dr_Willis> Cant say that ive ever seen a mms stream then
<hydrogen> I /think/ mplayerplug-in can play it
<Dr_Willis> hydrogen Hmm.. that does sound familer. :)
<vzduch> hydrogen: VLC can play it
<ignoramus> i believe xine can play mms streams as well
<DevideZer> vzduch , vlc plugin for firefox ?
<ignoramus> VLC should be installed regardless- it's pretty darn good
<ignoramus> devidezer: just install the standalone
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> the point is
<vzduch> DevideZer: I think such a thing exists.. the stand-alone player can in any case
<hydrogen> he wants to be able to view the media without the browser
<hydrogen> I think mplayerplug-in can
<ignoramus> devidezer: mplayer is good too
<DevideZer> what is stand alone ?
<ignoramus> devidezer: not a browser plugin- it is it's own program
<DevideZer> ignoramus , so when the page is load the play is self open and the video start ?
<ignoramus> devidezer: ideally, yes.  Your browser should ask how you want to open the file, point it to the program of your choice, and voila
<t00lzf0nt> DevideZer: vlc plugin mplayer plugin and sometimes totem plugin will all play via the browser embedded
<ignoramus> devidezer: type this in konsole:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<t00lzf0nt> with mplayer you can right click and save the video
<t00lzf0nt> stream
<DevideZer> also for firefox ?
<ignoramus> t00lzf0nt: i think with mms, the browser cannot handle it, so it asks what program to use (... i think)
<t00lzf0nt> I use mms in my browser
<ignoramus> i stand corrected :/
<ignoramus> t00lzf0nt: you can configure your browsers mimetypes, however
<t00lzf0nt> hmm bad example,
<motty> Ok I'm a n00b  and need some help, I have the latest (7.10) live cde and I want to install it on my exisiting linux partion, but it keeps wanting to  install on my windoze part, how do I work around this?
<vzduch> motty: choose custom partitioning and make your existing partition / (the root directory)
<slimjimflim> anyone know how to make windows stick to one desktop in the taskbar using pager?
<motty> I tried that and it told me "error not root partion"
<motty> I'm  using to harddrives
<motty> two
<Dr_Willis> motty you want to replace your existing linux install?
<motty> yes, I am using mepis 6.5
<Dr_Willis> motty you dont plan on keeping any of the linux data/home dirs do you?
<motty> and I want to over write it with kubutu 7.10
<motty> I know I have to over write the root thats ok
<motty> nope
<motty> thats a debian distro and not compatible
<Dr_Willis> motty you could just delete the existing linux paritions. leaving part of the hd 'unallocated' and tell the installer to use the unallocated space. it should partition/set it all up automaticially then.
<contrast83> Mepis uses Ubuntu's repos, doesn't it?
<Dr_Willis> contrast83 not any more
<t00lzf0nt> hmmm, ok appearently you need to hack your mplayer plugin, so i consider myself wrong for that one
<motty> it uses ubuntu and debin
<vzduch> contrast83: Mepis 6.5 does
<contrast83> Oh ok. I was gonna suggest a dselect-upgrade, but I guess that won't work.
<spawn57> they switched back to debian,
<Dr_Willis> I think Mepis was went ubuntu,, then the dev. got mad.. so went back to  Debian
<vzduch> 7.0 switched back to Debian for the base
<motty> yep mepis 7 is full debian
<nonewmsgs> my grub and i are having issues.  with the drives in the same order as when i installed kubuntu, it automatically started windows and didnt give me te grub menu.  if i flip the first 2 hds, i get the grub menu and windows entry still starts, BUT ubuntu doesnt.  there are 5 hard drives.  3 sata and 2 pata
<wilson_> does seem kind of pointless having debian AND k/u/x buntu
<motty> I tried that  as well Dr is still gave me "not root partion error" I even checked the CD to make sure it was not defective
<motty> it's wierd
<nonewmsgs> nevermind.  supergrub "fixed it" and now i get a grub error 15
<contrast83> nonewmsgs: You might try the SuperGRUB cd; just put them back in the same order as when you installed Kubuntu and that should put GRUB back on your MBR.
<Dr_Willis> motty Hmm.. you  Might need to reboot after deleting the partitions.
<contrast83> Oh, heh. nm then
<motty> I'm using a 20 gig partion and a 5 gig swap (I know I don't need it that large  but thats how it ended up)
<nonewmsgs> contrast that didnt work and im not very good with supergrub.  i hate how boot options always use UUIDs
<motty> so use qpart and  delete  the current linux partions?
<motty> then reboot
<Dr_Willis> be sure you apply the changes when you edit them :)
<contrast83> nonewmsgs: I'm not really sure then. Do you have / and /home on seperate partitions?
<amir_> guys, I have peoblem to connect to a WPA network. Cccan any one help?
<nonewmsgs> on seperate drives
<motty> no
<motty> same drives
<vzduch> motty: is it even possible to create 5 GB swap space? o0
<vzduch> for most applications a maximum of 1 GB is enough
<ignoramus> amir_: is your wireless card being detected?
<nonewmsgs> vzduch without manually playing with partitions it gave me a 5gb one.  since i have 2gb of ram
<motty> thats whats so  wired about it, mandriva and mepis have no problem  but the ubuntu distros freak out
<contrast83> nonewmsgs: You might just want to reinstall then. Do you know how to dselect-upgrade?
<motty> I have 3 different ubuntu distos and all of them do the same thing
<nonewmsgs> sigh.  this isnt a new problem.  i have installed it before and had this happen
<nonewmsgs> so basically you're telling me to trial and error the 5 drives in bios and keep reinstalling until one time grub is happy?
<contrast83> That's not exactly what I meant. I didn't know this was a recurring issue.
<contrast83> Have you filed a bug report?
<nonewmsgs> it's an issue with the way grub handles sata and pata.  it's in a different order than bios
<nonewmsgs> or even linux
<contrast83> So that's a no?
<nonewmsgs> i posted in the forums a month or 3 ago and got no response
<contrast83> http://www.launchpad.net
<contrast83> Sorry, man. I don't know what else to suggest.
<vzduch> motty: if you think *buntu is strange in this respect, try Fedora *duck*
<motty> well, I like mepis but is old, I want some new things but everytime I try toi update parts of it it breaks
<nonewmsgs> supergrub will let me boot linux directly, but if i ever hit a regular menu, i'm screwed
<motty> all I want is destop weather for gosh sakes, that and all my mouse buttons to work
<nonewmsgs> what might be convienant is if i could just install grub and then do a trial and error that way
<lordofthepigs> Hello! Is there a way I can change the color of the Crystal window decorations
<lordofthepigs> I'd like my title bar to be a darker blue than the default
<Dr_Willis> extra mouse buttons? yea - i use those.. for grenades and medpacks in Quake. :)
<motty> or zoom and grapple in nexuiz
<Dr_Willis> The  Gentoo Wiki/Guides have a lot of good info/example xorg.conf entrys for the various Uber-Mice that exist
<nonewmsgs> if i delete the mbr in supergrub and reinstall it there, would that work
<contrast83> nonewmsgs: Have you tried putting /boot on a seperate partition?
<lordofthepigs> there doesn't seem to be any configuration option for that in "system settings => appearance => window decorations"
<nonewmsgs> interesting idea
<contrast83> That seems to help for some people. Not sure if it'd be relevant in your situation though.
<motty> the weird thing is, I got them all working (9 on razor  diamodback) but now it doesn't work the same way
<Dr_Willis> Ill stay with my MX518 :)
 * vzduch has been keeping /boot separate for a while now, no problems yet
<contrast83> nonewmsgs: I just googled for "pata sata grub ubuntu" and it appears that this is a fairly common issue.
<nonewmsgs> but will BIOS go to that or the "first drive"
<contrast83> Not sure. If possible, I would personally try to put /boot on the first partition of the first drive just to be safe.
<nonewmsgs> thats my problem.  what IS the first drive
<nonewmsgs> the first drive in bios is not the first drive in windows is not the first drive in grub is not the first drive in linux
<nonewmsgs> *cries*
<contrast83> yikes
<nonewmsgs> exactly
<motty> does  kwikdisk tell you?
<nonewmsgs> one sec it was in windows
<motty> it does on mine at any rate
<nonewmsgs> what also doesnt help me out is i have a pata card
<nonewmsgs> and a mboard pata port
<nonewmsgs> maybe this would be easier if i exclusively use card?
<motty> it might
<nonewmsgs> the funny thing is windows installation crashes because it wont install to a pata card
<contrast83> Anyone know if/when KDE 4 Beta 4 will be making its way into the repos?
<biovore> beta 4 is still very buggy...
<motty> it sure is
<motty> I have it on live CD looks great tho
<contrast83> No more so than beta 3, from the impression I got. I was just checking out the Debian live CD last night.
<contrast83> motty: Same one?
<biovore> well I built it from SVN last night..
<motty> no a beta of mepis
<contrast83> Ahh
<motty> it set up all   9   button on my mouse on the live CD that was cool
<contrast83> impressive
<motty> I thought so
<contrast83> both that your mouse has that many buttons and that it detected them all. :-P
<nonewmsgs> ok all pata ribbons are on card
<motty> I'm a gamer freak
<contrast83> ohh ok
<vzduch> lol
<motty> have been ever since wofstien came out
<vzduch> penis comparison.. *duck*
<contrast83> lol
<Jucato> vzduch: ahem
<contrast83> who didn't see that coming?
<bazhang> Jucato: do you ever sleep?
<motty> not me, I'm no  good at 'em just love to kill stuff LOL
<Jucato> bazhang: yep. but right now I'm severely lacking some
<contrast83> motty: you played Alien Arena 6.10?
<bazhang> I bet :}
<nonewmsgs> so now let me try the "default fix" with supergrub
<motty> yes I just got it  yesterday, the bots on easy kick my ass
<contrast83> lol
<motty> I'm almost 50 and can't see them to well
<motty> I kick ass in nexuz tho LOL
<motty> not as much background clutter
<motty> ok well I'm gonna go try and get a ubuntu distro  to install otherwise I'll check out debian
<motty> thanks for all the help, later
<nonewmsgs> ok that didn't do anything
<nonewmsgs> apparantly both pata drives were in the card but the dvdrom wasnt
<nonewmsgs> and launchpad has both bugs as confirmed
<x4245> hello
<Kr4t05> Well, it seems that video playback is suddenly and inexplicably broken.
<Kr4t05> None of the videos that I have will play. :/
<x4245> is there a graphical app in linux which tells me how muh data is coming to a spicific connection
<x4245> for e.g, a download app.
<x4245> i m using ketstats, but it only shows global speeds
<bazhang> Kr4t05: what kind of errors are you getting?
<bazhang> oops
<nonewmsgs> yay i played with boot orders and eventually i guessed right.  apparantly grub always considers pata first
<nonewmsgs> thanks for your moral support contrast.  it helps to know someone out there cares :)
<navets> what is a good IM program?
<nonewmsgs> pigeon?
<Goop2> pidgin
<Jucato> Kopete
<Jucato> and it's Pidgin, not pidgeon :)
<nonewmsgs> yes
<Jucato> er pideon*
<Jucato> bah
<vzduch> o0
<Goop2> Pidgin > Kopete
<vzduch> good night folks :)
<nonewmsgs> sorry i was moving my 50+lb  computer.   heaviest damn computer i ever moved
<Jucato> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jucato> with a dozen choices, you'll get a hundred A is better than B answers
<x4245> navets: use pidgin if u are stuck behind a firewall, else, use kopete
<contrast83> nonewmsgs: no prob, glad you got it working.
<Jucato> kopete if you need webcam
<Jucato> kopete if you want KDE integration
<nonewmsgs> my kopote has crash issues so it simplified my decision
<navets> x4245: pidgen freezes and kopete wont show the statues of any file transfer
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: what crash issue?
<contrast83> pidgin doesn't have webcam support?
<Jucato> contrast83: none so far (afaik)
<Goop2> Kopete looks much nicer than Pidgin, but I find it has less features
<Jucato> or last I checked
<x4245> navets: u got the latest version from the repos?
<navets> x4245: yup
<Jucato> Goop2: like?
<nonewmsgs> right after i upgraded to gutsy, everytime kopete starts to conect it gives a crash window
<x4245> navets: my pidgin crashes too, but i figured out on how to not make it crash
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: you have an MSN account in Kopete?
<nonewmsgs> yeah
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: that has been fixed a week ago already
<x4245> navets: and yes, kopete crashes to, especially since i updated to gutsy
<Jucato> update your system
<nonewmsgs> sweet
<Goop2> Jucato: Maybe its just because I haven't looked very hard, but I haven't seen plugin support
<navets> i would use kopete but it wont show my file transfers
<nonewmsgs> i haven't been playing with it much since then
<navets> and the gutsy upgrade sucks
<Jucato> Goop2: Settings -> Configure Plugins?
<navets> it broke all of my stuff
<navets> no more sound
<navets> cant dim my laptop screen
<navets> constant crashes
<navets> etc
<nonewmsgs> i have seen it break  3/4 systems i tried it on
<Jucato> Goop2: Kopete has Now Playing/Listening, Logging/History, Web Presence, Auto Replace, etc.
<nonewmsgs> this was the only successful one
<Goop2> Jucato: oh.. heh.. like I said, I haven't looked that hard =P
<navets> i am going to move to PCLinuxOS
<x4245> navets: yeah, me too
<Jucato> Goop2: and that's only the built-in ones... not sure what other plugins are available in kde-apps.org :)
<nonewmsgs> a clean upgrade works fine
<nonewmsgs> but feel free to try pclos
<Jucato> and feel free to try another distro everytime something goes wrong :)
<MagicCow> What advantages does PCLOS offer over Ubuntu?
<Jucato> (and I bet you'll be going around a lot...)
<nonewmsgs> rpm
<x4245> navets: i think u should use pidgin
<nonewmsgs> even though debs are more common now than rpms
<Jucato> MagicCow: RPM (Mandriva) based, almost all codecs installed by default
<navets> x4245: i do, but it crashes 3-4 times during a 5 min convo, very very annoying
<MagicCow> Codecs are easy enough to get though.
<MagicCow> Is RPM a major advantage over Deb, or just another personal choice?
<Jucato> usually personal choice
<nonewmsgs> i prefer debs
<Jucato> or technical...
<MagicCow> I was looking at PCLOS, I've finally got everything set up and working now though, wonder if it's worth it.
<x4245> navets: i know how to make it unfreeze
<navets> x4245: how
<MagicCow> Compiz destroyed my system temporarily though.. what a pain that program is.
<Jucato> MagicCow: if it works *for you* then it's worth it, no matter what other say
<x4245> navets: u using the shortcuts to open it right?
<x4245> navets: from the kmenu > internet
<navets> x4245: i just open it with katapult
<nonewmsgs> oh yeah i was wondering.  if you install buntu with the vga driver, does it not install compbiz, or what al does that do
<x4245> navets: well, open konsole
 * MagicCow shrugs.
<navets> x4245: k
<x4245> navets: make sure that pidgin is closed by checking ps -ef
<x4245> navets: then use pidgin &
<Goop2> has anyone else had more troubles with WinE in Gutsy than Feisty?
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: you need the proper driver for your video card. and that still won't install compiz. compiz is a program you have to install.
<x4245> navets: this'll make sure that it doesnt crash
<Jucato> !compiz | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nonewmsgs> what about in g:Pbuntu
<navets> x4245: alright ill try it out
<x4245> navets: ok
<nzk> Can anybody hear me?
<contrast83> nope, nobody.
<nonewmsgs> my question properly stated is this.  i installed a gutsy ubuntu and it killed performance because it was a low end vampire nv card.  i restarted and selected vga mode and it seemed a lot better and i was wondering the full effects of that
<nzk> I'm having problems installing * on my computer.
<nonewmsgs> full effects of selecting vga mode
<nzk> Nothing will install.
<nonewmsgs> what error does it give
<nzk> I just tried the latest Ubuntu, both graphical and alternate discs.
<nzk> I must have gone through half a stack of discs, burning using different programs, different speeds.
<contrast83> you're not using cdrw's, are you?
<nzk> The alternate discs won't even boot, and the graphical installers just get up to the part where I see the wallpaper and a mouse, nothing else.
<nzk> contrast83: CD-Rs.
<nzk> I used many different manufacturers.
<nzk> Verbatim, Memorex, Maxell, etc.
<nonewmsgs> i have seen issues with cdrws.  why do they mess up
<contrast83> nonewmsgs: not sure. they usually work for me for 2-3 installs, then they crap out.
<nzk> I also tried Fedora, PCLinuxOS, Mint Linux, and Debian. Be it DVD or CD, nothing will install on my computer.
<nzk> Absolutely no OS or Distro that I have tried so far will successfully install.
<contrast83> nzk: what kind of computer?
<nzk> This wouldn't be much of a problem if my current Ubuntu install wasn't FUBAR.
<nzk> contrast83: A Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 1
<bazhang> nzk: what is the underlying system?
<contrast83> proc?
<nzk> I've reformatted it many times, but recently absolutely nothing will install.
<nzk> contrast83: x86
<kevman_> Use a different cd-rom...?
<contrast83> kevman_: ^^
<dave_> which is a better card to run on kubuntu, ati rage 128 or a 3dfx voodoo3 tv card?( i know both cards suck but those are my choices)
<nonewmsgs> he's tried all kinds of different ones
<kevman_> I mean Cd-rom DRIVE
<nonewmsgs> ahhhhh.
<bazhang> nzk: what speed are you writing at, and are you using dao (sp?)
<nonewmsgs> that makes a lot more sense
<nzk> bazhang: I tried every single speed.
<kevman_> Oh, an XPS. Isn't it like... 4 inches thick?
<nzk> kevman_: It's a laptop.
<nzk> kevman_: 5.
<nzk> I can't really get another optical drive short of ordering a new one.
<kevman_> Hehe. I had a friend who had a Prescott-based one...
<kevman_> nzk, has you a USB drive?
<nzk> Nay.
<kevman_> Like a thumbdrive?
<nzk> Oh, yes.
<kevman_> Use it.
<nzk> I don't think it supports booting from that, however.
<bazhang> nzk: have you tried booting from usb key
<kevman_> What CPU class it is?
<nzk> bazhang: No.
<nzk> kevman_: I forgot.
<kevman_> I swear English is my native language :>
<bazhang> haha
<nzk> Whatever they were using in Dec 2004 :\
<kevman_> P4, then. It'll boot from USB.
<nzk> I thought you meant architecture.
<nzk> I already said it was a 3.46ghz P4.
<kevman_> Oh.
<kevman_> It'll boot from USB.
<nzk> Alright, then. How do I go about doing so? Just put the same image as I would burn to a CD on a thumbdrive?
<kevman_> You could also do PXE.
<kevman_> Eh, depends on your distro.
<nzk> Explain.
<bazhang> pendrivelinux dot com has the answers
<kevman_> Um, USB would be far easier.
<nonewmsgs> what's pxe? is that a way to boot from an iso image (i always wondered if that was possible)
<nzk> bazhang: No can do.
<kevman_> PXE is booting accross the network. It needs a very specific DHCP, DNS, and FTP srever.
<nzk> Unless I want to break my hand, I'm not opening Firefox.
<kevman_> What?
<raylu> er...what?
<bazhang> nzk: have you considered getting disks from shipit dot com?
<nzk> Firefox will unrecoverably freeze my computer, requiring a hard reboot. I can't kill it from SSH, or anything. This will piss me off, and make my punch through my drywall.
<nzk> bazhang: I'm not going to bother.
<raylu> why can't you kill it from SSH?
<bazhang> ok
<nzk> Process won't show up, raylu
<raylu> o.0
<nonewmsgs> ill mail you a disc
<kevman_> That's... odd.
<raylu> what do you do to reveal the process?
<nzk> top
<kevman_> How big is your thumbdrive?
<kevman_> Its probably just no using any CPU.
<raylu> have you tried just killall -9 firefox-bin
<nzk> kevman_: 4,096,000,000 bytes
<nzk> raylu: Yes.
<raylu> strange indeed
<bazhang> nzk: could you try burning on a friend's cd writer?
<nzk> I've tried three different CD writers.
<kevman_> Heh, I only now how to do a USB install with Gentoo.
<nonewmsgs> is the image the right md5?
<bazhang> nzk: well, I made many coasters in the past, so not sure how to help, apart from someone sending you a disk or shipit
<kevman_> Your drive is shot. That's all there is to it.
<nzk> nonewmsgs: Yes. And every burning program I use verifies it.
<nonewmsgs> weird
<nzk> kevman_: So how do I boot from a thumbdrive, in the sense of what do I put on it.
<kevman_> I don't know, tbh
<kevman_> I'm looking, nothing's coming up.
<Ellipsys> Anyone running the fglrx 8.42.3 driver here?
<nonewmsgs> http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<nonewmsgs> i dont know if that's really what you're looking for
<nonewmsgs> that's how to do an install to it...can you do an install from an installed ubuntu
<Ellipsys> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<nzk> nonewmsgs: All I found was installing Ubuntu TO a thumbdrive, not FROM a thumbdrive :(
<Ellipsys> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<nzk> Whatever, maybe simply putting the iso on the thumbdrive and booting from it will work?
<Ellipsys> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 8357 kB, installed size 22472 kB
<nonewmsgs> yeah try that nzk...i dont know what else atm
<tuxwulf> Can I change the size of icons n kubuntu? I.e. in my taskbar, quick launch or whatever it is called...?
<kevman_> Right clock on it, click "configure taskbar" and there should be a slider for it.
<nonewmsgs> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/boot-linux-iso-from-thumb-drive-355366/
<tuxwulf> kevman > Fund sth but does not seem to work... I'll search some more. Thanks!
<tuxwulf> kevman > I need to check 'Conserver space", then the sizing wrks
<tuxwulf> ...but the systray icons do not change whatever I do, only the quicklauncher  icons
<bazhang> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ nzk--I think this is what you want
<bazhang> also available from XP.
<navets> is there a dual monitor gui for KDE?
<kevman_> Eh?
<kevman_> The Control Center does dual head.
<navets> humm, doesnt work for me
<kevman_> Dual head isn't easy in Linux.
<kevman_> What GPU we talkin' here?
<biovore> yeah.. no autotomatic dual graphics..
<navets> humm i thought gutsy was supost to have very good dual monitor support
<biovore> If you get a nvidia card.. and are using the nvidia driver.. you might be able to use nvidia-control panel
<biovore> you have to setup X to use dual monitors..
<navets> biovore: thought so
<hydrogen> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<navets> i wish i would have just stayed with fiesty
<navets> i had everything set up just fine
<hydrogen> just look at that ^
<biovore> should be the same thing really..
<biovore> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<navets> does anyone know if pclinuxos has good dualscreen?
<navets> i am thinking of trying it out
<bazhang> perhaps they would know on #pclinuxos?
<bazhang> hi coreymon771
<neil__> Hi, my computer won't shut down correctly.  It completes the shut down in about 10 sec, then says "Will now halt" but does not shut down.
<bazhang> oops !
<draik> I just upgraded to Gutsy and restarted. It says that Thunderbird is gone. How do I get it back if trying to install says that it is the latest version?
<bazhang> draik thuderbird has undergone a transformation of late--now two packages in repos mozilla-thunderbird and thunderbird--the second is the one you want
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<draik> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> draik: the package you want is simply called thunderbird--the old one is mozilla-thunderbird--new functionality in the newer package
<draik> bazhang: remove mozilla-thunderbird?
<bazhang> draik: try to apt-get install thunderbird
<draik> bazhang: It's already installed
<bazhang> without the mozilla?
<bazhang> err name
<draik> I see it now
<draik> There are two of them
<bazhang> newer one is very cool.
<bazhang> draik: thanks for the #ubuntu-classroom transcripts
<draik> bazhang: I will see in just a bit. Thanks for the heads up. Not a problem. I'm working on somewhat of a manual, but with Gutsy just released, back to the drawing board.
<bazhang> draik: look forward to it
<bazhang> hi coreymon77!
<draik> bazhang: http://www.draikunderlord.com/Kubuntu.html
<bazhang> draik: thanks!
<draik> Not a problem
<nzk> Is it safe to run sudo apt-get autoremove?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<k5ubuntu> i need help installing opera
<purpleposeidon> My grub is hosed, how do I fix it?
<sub[t]rnl> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raylu> how is it hosed?
<raylu> k5ubuntu, what have you done so far?
<purpleposeidon> raylu: I got grub error [some integer]
<raylu> ...
<Daisuke_Ido> that "some integer" is important.
<raylu> um...
<raylu> yeah...
<purpleposeidon> 17, I think. Or 12.
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, that integer is more importand than the rest of that line combined.
<purpleposeidon> 21
<purpleposeidon> But I think I got it fixed.
 * raylu slams head on wall
<purpleposeidon> Or at least qemu seems to think so. :/
<purpleposeidon> Thou you'd think they'd be able to waste a few kb so you could know what the error meant
<k5ubuntu> raylu nothing
<k5ubuntu> sorry
<supert0nes> is there any way in compiz to make maximized windows not use the full window?
<BigDaddy> OK, easy question. IS there a way to change a crapload of filenames to the exact same name, only lowercase?
<bazhang> kfilereplace BigDaddy
<BigDaddy> is that a program or a command?
<bazhang> batch search-and-replace component for KDE
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<draik> Am I able to get the Feisty repo for Beryl and install Beryl?
<draik> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BigDaddy> I don't think this kfilereplace will do what I need. I just need to convert all uppercase letters to lowercase lettters. Is there anything else?
<blendtux> what the fu grrrrrr
<blendtux> i get this wheni want to install the package build-essential
<blendtux> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<blendtux> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blendtux>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<blendtux>                             libc-dev
<blendtux>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<blendtux> E: Broken packages
<blendtux> sorry for the spam
<blendtux> i thought i copied only 2 lines
<_3mti_> blendtux: install some g++ libs
<tazgodx> i got a small problem. every now and then my desktop just decides it doesn't want to put a screen saver up, if i look at desktop settings it is supposed to come on, but still doesn't
<tazgodx> anyone know of that kind of problem?
<blendtux> why is apt-get not doing that for me _3mti_
<Daisuke_Ido> blendtux: you seem to have some serious issues
<Daisuke_Ido> pastebin your sources.list
<_3mti_> blendtux: Try on Xwindow adept_manager
<Daisuke_Ido> _3mti_: same effect, adept is just a graphical apt-get.
<purpleposeidon> it worked! :D
<blendtux> i can install with aptitude
<_3mti_> Daisuke_Ido: but u can serarch for library
<Daisuke_Ido> _3mti_: you can do that from the command line as well
<_3mti_> i'm known man
<_3mti_> thaht was my suggest :]
<blendtux> i have to downgrade two packges aptitude is saying
<purpleposeidon> except I think running  sudo qemu -hda /dev/hda -hdb /dev/hdb was a bad idea, because when I rebooted, only the root partition was mounted
<blendtux> i think some repo's are out of sync at the moment atleast the one i sue
<Daisuke_Ido> blendtux: what's it recmmending you downgrade?
<blendtux> use
<Daisuke_Ido> it would appear so
<Daisuke_Ido> this is why i said to pastebin your sources.list...
<purpleposeidon> something about bad superblocks
<blendtux> what version of libc6 do you have Daisuke_Ido
<_3mti_> purpleposeidon: edit /etc/fstab
<blendtux> the ubuntu package version
<blendtux> and are you on gutsy
<purpleposeidon> _3mti_: yeah, I'm gonna have to bust out tomsrtbt or a livecd or something
<blendtux> Daisuke_Ido: http://pastebin.com/m4d068ae3
<Daisuke_Ido>  Installed: 2.6.1-1ubuntu10
<blendtux> me too
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not the repo i would have used for opera, but no matter
<blendtux> its sugesting to downgrade to ubuntu9
<blendtux> so what should i do
<blendtux> accept aptiude solution
<smorg> anywhere I can find the ubuntu repo security and package default servers, or a default sources.list for ubuntu...
<Daisuke_Ido> !source-o-matic | smorg
<ubotu> smorg: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Daisuke_Ido> blendtux: aptitude's solution sounds alright
<smorg> its very weird that the configuration in adept's repo manager gui doesn't reflect my sources.list for some weird reason!
<Daisuke_Ido> not ideal, obviously, and you can always re-upgrade afterwards
<Daisuke_Ido> smorg: apt-get update?
<smorg> yeah... but there are some things I added to the gui that aren't in sources.list
<smorg> but they still show up in the gui
<smorg> and visa-versa
<smorg> does adept store things separately?
<Daisuke_Ido> erm
<Daisuke_Ido> check /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a directory with repos added through adept and such (it doesn't add them to the base sources.list
<smorg> aah
<smorg> so if i use apt-get, it won't use anything added with adept
<smorg> and the other way around
<Daisuke_Ido> it will
<smorg> hm
<Daisuke_Ido> sources.list.d is treated as an extension of sources.list
<smorg> ah okay, so it doesn't matter
<Daisuke_Ido> (just as /etc/init.d/ is treated as an extension of /etc/init
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<smorg> awesome thx for the info, i'll check out that generator and see if i can get the two matching
<smorg> yea speaking of that, I couldn't find /etc/init
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think there really is one
<Daisuke_Ido> in that case, init.d is a replacement..  as i understand it, it's treated as a meta-init script
<smorg> so... would it bork anything if i just remove any scripts from /etc/init.d or is there a special way of modifying startup?
<Daisuke_Ido> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...
<smorg> aaah
<Daisuke_Ido> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<raylu> for a safe-ish way to auto start stuff
<smorg> ofc kubuntu has a sexy gui for everything :-)
<raylu> try ~/.kde/Autostart
<raylu> make sure the stuff you put in there has chmod +x
<wilson__> adept is not sexy
<wilson__> it's unstable in kubuntu
<draik> CLI > Adept
<smorg> yeah I've had a number of crashes
<smorg> I miss emerge
<draik> How do I install OpenGL? I had it and then the upgrade took it away. I don't even have my screensaver functioning.
<smorg> haha, source-o-matic is great!
<maverick> does compiz have window border themes like beryl's emerald ?!!
<Daisuke_Ido> maverick: yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> emerald.
<Daisuke_Ido> emerald was compiz's, beryl just used it
<maverick> reat
<maverick> Great*
<Daisuke_Ido> and raylu, he was talking about starting on boot, not on kde startup.
<maverick> and do u know wether compiz is better...i've used beryl before ?!
<Daisuke_Ido> so autostart wouldn't cut it
<raylu> yeah, i figured
<Daisuke_Ido> maverick: i'll make it simple: beryl doesn't exist anymore.
<raylu> maverick, yes, compiz > beryl :D
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz-fusion is the re-merge of compiz and beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> and it is awesome
<Daisuke_Ido> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<maverick> raylu: you make it sound like a true combat elite KILL log :D
<tuxwulf> bazhang: what is it?
<bazhang> tuxwulf: the kfilereplace is something to change (batch) filenames--or so I was told earlier today--haven't tried it myself
<t3ch13> Is there a config file somewhere that allows me to set the resoloution of the kdm theme login screen?
<draik> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> How do I install OpenGL? My screensaver won't work
<draik> This is recent
<draik> It happened after the upgrade
<bazhang> draik: try this in console glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'
<bazhang> err konsole
<smorg> happen to know what the difference between the prereleases and backports are?
<draik> That is my output
<smorg> I assume prerelease is potential updates for the current version
<smorg> whereas backports = ports from development version
<smorg> sound right?
<draik> smorg: I would assume prerelease is "on the way" and/or "beta" and backports is apps from previous releases continuing on with the latest K/Ubuntu
<smorg> backports are the other way around... just not sure about the prereleases
<raylu> afaik, backports are newer versions of things that exist in the official repos
<raylu> and prereleases are things that are being considered for inclusion in the official repos
<raylu> neither are considered very stable, but i don't think the average user will notice
<raylu> then again, i could be totally wrong about prereleases
<tuxwulf> bazhang :..eh ... okay ... mistaken identity .../
<tuxwulf> ?
<Dry_Ice> how long should it take to download kubuntu on a cable connection?
<basicasm> hello
<purpleposeidon> What's the command to find the uuid of a partition?
<spawn57> you can look for it in the /dev dir
<Dry_Ice> you never realise how slow your connection is until you try to download kubuntu...
<purpleposeidon> mmmhmmmmm....
<Dry_Ice> lol
<smorg> 404 on deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy-commercial main
<smorg> doesn't exist?
<Dry_Ice> what doesn't exist?
<bio_> its work
<Dry_Ice> the link works...
<Dry_Ice> if that's what you wanted to know
<Dry_Ice> but i don't see a file named gutsy-commercial main in there...
<smorg> hm
<smorg> its supposedly canonical's mirror for non-free things
<Dry_Ice> ic...
<bazhang> tuxwulf: no problem :}
<Dry_Ice> i hope my computer doesn't crash while i download kubuntu :D
<bazhang> :}
<Dry_Ice> that wouldn't be very fun...
<bazhang> iso or upgrade?
<Dry_Ice> iso...
<Dry_Ice> all 697MB...
<Dry_Ice> i'm on the 163rd MB
<bazhang> fast connection?
<Dry_Ice> cable...
<bazhang> nice
<Dry_Ice> :P
<Dry_Ice> it's not at my expense...
 * Dry_Ice is sprog
<Dry_Ice> im a fool for downloading it :P
<bazhang> what are you running now?
<Dry_Ice> mac os x 10.4
<bazhang> you're going to dual boot with boot camp?
<Dry_Ice> no...
<Dry_Ice> you don't need boot camp
<Dry_Ice> i'm just going to put kubuntu on a partition
<bazhang> brave...
<Dry_Ice> its an empty disk...
<bazhang> intel mac?
 * Dry_Ice won't hurt any files...
<Dry_Ice> yeah...
<bazhang> may be some sound issues --ubuntugeek has a whole blog on this
<Dry_Ice> hmmm
<Dry_Ice> that's too bad...
<Dry_Ice> i was recommended ubuntu by friends
<Dry_Ice> i'm a linux n00b
<Dry_Ice> bear with me ;)
<bazhang> Dry_Ice: you might want to try it in vmware fusion first--just to get a feel for it.
<Dry_Ice> que?
<bazhang> a virtual enivronment that runs on top of your existing system
<Dry_Ice> right
<Dry_Ice> like parallels or bootcamp...
<bazhang> exactly
<bat-tux> hi
<bazhang> well parallels, at least
<bat-tux> a speak spanish
<Dry_Ice> or you can dual boot to bootcamp...
<Dry_Ice> i still have tiger...
<bazhang> !sp | bat-tux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dry_Ice> not going to go to leopard quite yet...
<bat-tux> i from  mexico
<Dry_Ice> !es | bat-tux
<ubotu> bat-tux: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<bazhang> !es | bat-tux
<Dry_Ice> :D beat ya ;)
<bazhang> haha
<bat-tux> thanks ubotu
<Dry_Ice> i speak enough spanish to find the bathroom :P
<Dry_Ice> and a few other things
<Dry_Ice> !fr | Dry_Ice
<Dry_Ice> this .iso file is the same image burned to the 'live cds', correct?
<bazhang> one and the same
<Dry_Ice> k, just making sure :)
<Dry_Ice> i iz a linux n00b, as stated before
<bazhang> I doubt Tiger will let you start up with it though
<Dry_Ice> ?
<bazhang> No bios in OS X, but something called efi
<Dry_Ice> i bot up to cd...
<Dry_Ice> boot*
<Dry_Ice> install it on the partition...
<Dry_Ice> and boot up to the partition
<bazhang> need boot camp for that.
<Dry_Ice> no...
<Dry_Ice> ic u iz a mac n00b :D
<Dry_Ice> i think...
<bazhang> we'll see..
<Dry_Ice> ...
<Dry_Ice> i've booted up to dvds...
<raylu> lol
<raylu> Dry_Ice, that sounds like a boot loader
<raylu> not a BIOS
<Dry_Ice> still
<Dry_Ice> you can boot up to cds and dvds
<bazhang> linux ones?
<raylu> on the other hand, they might just call their bios' code "efi"
<Dry_Ice> ...
<raylu> all in all, i think we can settle on "mac should tell the user what's going on instead of assuming it's doing what the user wants correctly"
<Dry_Ice> efi is something firmware interface, i think
<raylu> oh, okies
<Dry_Ice> yeah
<raylu> extensible
<bazhang> Dry_Ice: have you used a linux cd/dvd to boot before?
<Dry_Ice> i use dvds for diagnostics all the time
<Dry_Ice> bazhang: no...
<raylu> EFI is intended as a significantly improved replacement of the old legacy BIOS firmware interface historically used by all IBM PC compatible personal computers[1].
<Dry_Ice> see? :D
<raylu> wikipedia even has a nice useless picture of it
<bazhang> I believe if you try to use single user mode, it will reject it
<raylu> *diagram
<Dry_Ice> lol
<Dry_Ice> ...
<Dry_Ice> why boot into single user?
<Dry_Ice> boot to disk...and only the disk...
<bazhang> just hold down c key?
<Dry_Ice> yep
<bazhang> can't wait for your report...
<Dry_Ice> ?
<Dry_Ice> what report?
<bazhang> on how it goes
<Dry_Ice> oh
<Dry_Ice> you could just come in a few days...
<Dry_Ice> 2 days, 9 hours, 30 minutes remaining
<bazhang> I could try it right now--I have an intel imac and a few dozen liveCDs
<Dry_Ice> ic...c
<Dry_Ice> its ok
<bazhang> want to give it a shot?
<bazhang> err me
<Dry_Ice> i think i saw a video of someone doing it on their macbook...
<Dry_Ice> lol
<Dry_Ice> booting up to the cd...as usual
<Dry_Ice> oh, so sleepy...
<Dry_Ice> oh, and if you catch me using konversation...that's a big giveaway that i've gotten linux installed =)
<bazhang> haha
<Dry_Ice> i'm taking full advantage of our time rollback :P
<bazhang> :}
<Dry_Ice> safari sucks, firefox is a powersucker
<Dry_Ice> opera is ok...
<Dry_Ice> camino was too buggy
<Dry_Ice> and seamonkey was too...oldfashioned...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dry_Ice: so what do you use?
<Dry_Ice> safari...
<Dry_Ice> mostly
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anybody know how to play a swf on linux like a file?
<Dry_Ice> unless there's a site incompatible with it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dry_Ice: does it display every page how it should
<Dry_Ice> yes...
<bazhang> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you mean a video file?
<Dry_Ice> i can't pause this kubuntu download
<Dry_Ice> he means a flash file...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> bazhang: no its a game
<Dry_Ice> .swf
<Dry_Ice> shockwave flash
<bazhang> oh
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah
<Dry_Ice> or something like that
<Dry_Ice> lol
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> your right Dry_Ice
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> so can i?
<Dry_Ice> i don't know...
<Dry_Ice> i don't have linux...
<Dry_Ice> sorry at0m1cb0mb3r
<wilson__> have you tried installing the kubuntu-restricted-extras  package ?
<Dry_Ice> but i'll tell you, i've been in an sr-71 blackbird
<Dry_Ice> as well as an f/18
<bazhang> wilson__: some problem with installation?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dry_Ice: what do you have
<Dry_Ice> os wise?
<wilson__> libxine1-ffmpeg  might let you play flash
<Dry_Ice> os x 10.4.10
<wilson__> dunno, i'm sure you can i just don't know exactly what package
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dry_Ice: nice i want osx
<Dry_Ice> lol
<Dry_Ice> i can get a copy for 70 bucks
<Dry_Ice> of the new one
<Dry_Ice> 10.5
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> wilson__: yes i have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Dry_Ice> i'm the type of person that waits until all the major bugs are sorted out though...
<wilson__> libxine1-ffmpeg
<Dry_Ice> does anyone know which of the mirror downloads has the fastest server?
<Dry_Ice> i don't think the one i'm using has that fast of a server...
<Dry_Ice> coz my friend said it should take a couple hours
<Dry_Ice> whereas i've been waiting a day...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dry_Ice: why not download the file
<Dry_Ice> i am...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it took me like 12 minutes lol
<Dry_Ice> <.<
<Dry_Ice> which mirror did you use?
<bazhang> don't know--mine took an hour--perhaps they know you're not on Linux :}
<Dry_Ice> and was it the update?
<Dry_Ice> or the actual .iso?
<bazhang> iso
<Dry_Ice> psh...
<Dry_Ice> what mirror do you guys use???
<Dry_Ice> please...
<Dry_Ice> i can't bear waiting 3 days...
<Dry_Ice> whilst people download theirs in an hour...
<ioan> hello everybody
<bazhang> hi
<Dry_Ice> heylo
<ioan> Dry_Ice you shouls use a mirror closer to your location
<Dry_Ice> i am...
<Dry_Ice> its the closest one to me
<Dry_Ice> just about
<Dry_Ice> you just go over a mountain range and a few deserts...and you're there...
<Dry_Ice> its in the same state...
<Dry_Ice> rent the dvd image files bigger?
<bazhang> much
<Dry_Ice> i thought so...
<Dry_Ice> gbs if i'm not mistaken
<bazhang> 4.3
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dry_Ice: i download the cd not the dvd
<Dry_Ice> i am too
<Dry_Ice> but it's taking at least 2 days...
<Dry_Ice> which mirror do you use?
<ioan> i used the cd too
<Dry_Ice> i just wanted to compare...
<Dry_Ice> and try other mirrors
<Dry_Ice> coz this one, the closest one, is (insert proper expletive) slow...
<bazhang> why not try some others as well
<Dry_Ice> right
<Dry_Ice> i want to know where you guys have luck :)
<bazhang> asian ones are very fast
<bazhang> japan
<Dry_Ice> hmm
<Dry_Ice> its only across an ocean :P
<Dry_Ice> i'm on the west coast...
<Dry_Ice> i'll try, thanks :)
<bazhang> cheers
<Dry_Ice> :)
<Dry_Ice> ZOMG!!!!!!
<Dry_Ice> its ticking off megabytes by the second...
<bazhang> haha
<Dry_Ice> i thought my parents were paying an awful lot of money for a slow connection...
<Dry_Ice> it was the other end having issues, i guess...
<Dry_Ice> its saying less than an hour...
<bazhang> sweet
 * Dry_Ice compared to 2 days 10 hours and 20 minutes
<Dry_Ice> *sigh*
<Dry_Ice> i am a (you know what)
<Dry_Ice> i so love japanese technology :P
<Dry_Ice> this baby should be done by the time i'm off to sleep :P
<Dry_Ice> wow...its like using windows 3.0
<Dry_Ice> and then going to xp
<Dry_Ice> :D
<Dry_Ice> i'm like a happy kid on christmas...
<Dry_Ice> sorry for all the talk...
<Dry_Ice> but i'm kinda...excited :))))
<Dry_Ice> its like a slave being freed!
<Dry_Ice> yipee!!!!
<Dry_Ice> 50mb done...
<ioan> have anyone tryied the newest ubuntu ? i use only Kubuntu but i'd like to try also Ubuntu
<Dry_Ice> i could try it for you...
<Dry_Ice> i don't have it...but if you need a guinea pig really badly, i wouldn't mind..too much
<blackflag> Hello all :)
<Dry_Ice> heylo :)
<ioan> i wasn't a fan of gnome since the beginning that's why i never used a distro with it but some day i'l try it
<blackflag> I have an external usb 2.0 harddisk but its very slow
<Dry_Ice> hmmm
<Dry_Ice> i have a firewire harddisk
<blackflag> only ~400kb/s
<Dry_Ice> ...
<Dry_Ice> i know
<blackflag> is there a way to speed the hd up?
<grul> i use kubuntu with fluxbox on top :D
<PRC_HERO> HELLO I AM FROM CHINA WHERE ARE YOU?
<Dry_Ice> attach a high speed drill to it???
<PRC_HERO> HELLO DEAR FRIENDS, FOR KUBUNTU
<Dry_Ice> yes?
<Daisuke_Ido> !caps | PRC
<ubotu> PRC: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<grul> maybe he can't type lowercase :o he's from china after all
<PRC_HERO> SORRY THIS IS MY FIRST TIME TO USE THIS SOFTWARE--XCHAT
<Daisuke_Ido> grul: then this isn't the place for him
<Daisuke_Ido> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<PRC_HERO> O I C, IT'S SO KIND YOU ALL.:)
<harmental> hey guys...i've replaced gutsy by hardy in my repos and there are 300 MB of updated packages!! Is it safe to upgrade them all???
<Daisuke_Ido> uh. no?
<Dry_Ice> lol
<Dry_Ice> probably...
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Dry_Ice> if you have a good internet connection
<Daisuke_Ido> hardy?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dry_Ice: are you paying attention to what's being said
<Daisuke_Ido> *hardy*
<Daisuke_Ido> the release that's coming out NEXT year
<Dry_Ice> Daisuke_Ido: i haven't slept for a LONG time...sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental: if you do choose to upgrade, you pretty much forfeit any support help around here...
<harmental> and what if dont tell you ? :oP
<Daisuke_Ido> enough is changing that you're going to be crying real quick
<Daisuke_Ido> hardy is not ready, it will not be ready for several months
<Daisuke_Ido> are there even repos for it yet?
<Dry_Ice> so sleepy...
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i gotta get to bed
<Daisuke_Ido> was wondering why i was so tired
<Daisuke_Ido> time chance
<Daisuke_Ido> change*
<Dry_Ice> lol
<ioan> hey i'm form europe and here is  morning
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: ok... i guess i'll have to wait......thx!
<MagicCow> I was messing around with my appearance settings, now any time I open a window, Kwin crashes, is there a way to gload the defaults through console or something?
<jussi01> hmmm, someone know what the key combination for the process monitor is? ctrl +esc doesnt seem to work anymore...
<ioan> harmental -if you like living on the edge you can try it -i did it with fiesty too -but is not so easy
<harmental> ioan: all wanted to do is to upgrade gimp to the final release.....i guess i can wait for full fledged upgrade.....
<MagicCow> Anyway, setting windows decorations back to default, anyone know how to do that?
<MagicCow> If I can't actually open it without kwin crashing.
<viktor_> hi i would like to install compiz
<Dry_Ice> i need to find a blank cd...
<Dry_Ice> bbs
<MagicCow> viktor_:  I did that once, I can help where I can.
<viktor_> does anyone know the site for the install compiz fusion
<MagicCow> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<viktor_> oh and i need some help plz i would like to change the boot loader to load windows first
<posingaspopular> hey guys i lost my internet connection for a bit, and now akregrator shows all my feeds as red X icons
<Dry_Ice> blast...
<Dry_Ice> i can't find my spool of cds...
<viktor_> how do i change the grubboot loaded
<viktor_> to load windows first
<viktor_> someone please help
<Dry_Ice> can someone help me find my cds?
<Dry_Ice> lol
<Dry_Ice> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spine55> Does anyone know how to change the default console font.  Not in a window but the console running behind X
<ioan> never tryied
<ioan> sorry
<ioan> about changing console fonts here's a link-spine55
<ioan> http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_20.html
<bazhang> nice find ioan
<Dry_Ice> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dry_Ice> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dry_Ice> hmmm
<Dry_Ice> is there any way to install linux without a cd using mac os x?
<Dry_Ice> if there isn't, i'll just do this when the sun comes up and i can actually look for the cds without waking the whole house up :P
<ioan> i don't think you could without cd
<Dry_Ice> ok
<Dry_Ice> thanks
<ioan> bye everybody
<jussi01> !install | Dry_Ice
<ubotu> Dry_Ice: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dry_Ice> ok, mornin.../night
<bazhang> hi jussi01
<jussi01> hi there bazhang
<bazhang> your system all sorted?
<jussi01> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> jussi01: is your system running ok now?
<jussi01> bazhang: yes... why do you ask?
<bazhang> jussi01: I recall you had a sound problem, or was it something else--just curious, that's all
<jussi01> bazhang: no, no sound issues here...
<bazhang> ok good
 * Webbmaster has trouble with dark colours and openoffice
<jussi01> bazhang: you could tell me the new keyboard shortcut for process monitor...
<jussi01> ie. what used to be ctrl + esc
<bazhang> jussi01: do you mean task manager--control + escape works here
<jussi01> bazhang: yep. ctrl + esc brings up the k-menu here...
<bazhang> jussi01: I beleive you can tweak that in keyboard shortcuts, found in regional & accessibiilty sub menu
<jussi01> bazhang: thanks, Ill have a look
<bazhang> many themes to choose from, Mac, Unix, kde3, kde4, etc. jussi01
<b_> hello,gays
<b_> guys
<jussi01> b_: I hope thats a typo
<jussi01> :)
<bazhang> haha
<b_> sorry my fault
<b_> i have a biggggggest problem.i can't open my first hardware
<bazhang> b_: could you be a bit more specific?
<b_> my English is poor.sorry i install the kubuntu today first time
<b_> bazhang. can u help me.
<bazhang> b_: I'll try..but you need to be more clear about what the problem is
<b_> thanks,i just double click the dolphin,and open the storage media
<bazhang> okay, and you can't see your other hard drives/partitions--is that it?
<Alarm> does anyone know here how to install themes that are in a gz files ?
<b_> hard drivers,i can see them,but cant open them
<bazhang> Alarm: for superkaramba/kbfx?
<Alarm> for kde
<bazhang> b_: are you trying to access windows drives/partitions?
<b_> a big cross,and say "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<bazhang> b_: what are the other partitions--Linux or Windows?
<Alarm> b_ thats kind of a bug
<Alarm> b_,  do a sudo fdisk -l
<b_> yes ,that's the point,i have two piece of harddrivers.i put my kubuntu into the 20G one
<Alarm> and check whats the device name of the partition you want to mount
<Alarm> is it an external hard drive ?
<b_> my 80G one is vfat.windows' os i think
<Alarm> is it an external usb drive ?
<bazhang> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<b_> not usb,but ide. i think.because of my poor english ,i can't get the external mean
<b_> no ntfs ,my drivers are all fat32
<Alarm> fat32 ? ok
<bazhang> b_: would it be easier in your native language?
<Alarm> /dev/<device>    /media/<mount dir>    vfat    auto,gid=1000,umask=0002,iocharset=utf8     0    0
<b_> my 20G one is ex3 and awp
<Alarm> that would do for you
<Alarm> of course if your user id is 1000 , you can check that with "id" command
<b_> thx all. esp alarm. where i check those code?
<b_> HET,i think
<Alarm> in /etc/fstab , you write those lines for each drive
<Alarm> after the reboot the partitions will be automounted with read/write access
<b_> i will have a try ,thank u very much. give u all my points.:)
<b_> alarm ,excuse,how to get in /etc/fstab. i am in the konsole now
<Alarm> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<b_> can i use some simple moves like"ctrl+C" ,to copy your code into the konsole
<b_> shift+insert.i get
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<pag> !hi | lordofthepigs
<ubotu> lordofthepigs: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lordofthepigs> Where is that setting that tells KDE not to restore all of my open applications when I start a new session?
<pag> lordofthepigs, kcontrol -> KDE Comp. -> Session Manager -> Start with an empty session
<lordofthepigs> thanks
<pag> np :)
<lordofthepigs> how come the system settings doesn't show all the stuff that kcontrol does?
<ciacon> hi guys - is it normal that amarok freezez up for like 60 secs on an idle 1,8ghz/768mb box, when loading songs onto an ipod with amarok???
<lordofthepigs> And more importantly, why the hell is there no menu entry for kcontrol?
<Jucato> lordofthepigs: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Session Manager
 * lordofthepigs wistles...
<lordofthepigs> so does kcontrol really have more stuff than systemsettings?
<Jucato> the stuff that system settings doesn't show can be reached through other applications/locations
<Alarm> whats the difference between buffered and cached memory ?
<kim_> kan man spille mp3 i kubuntu?
<bazhang> kim_: play mp3? no problem
<blekos> hi, how can i tell if my pc is 64bit?
<Jucato> blekos: you know what type of processor it has?
<lordofthepigs> Hmmm... In Feisty, I used to be able to show my desktop by typing win+d
<lordofthepigs> any idea how I can restore that?
<Jucato> lordofthepigs: Ctrl+Alt+D
<blekos> intel core2 duo t7200
<Jucato> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts if you want to change it
<lordofthepigs> Jucato: okay, that's nice to know. How can I change it back to win+d?
<Jucato> blekos: you're is a dual core. not 64-bit
<Jucato> lordofthepigs: btw, Win+D is not the default
<lordofthepigs> I lookedin the keyboard shortcuts, but I can't find the item
<lordofthepigs> nevermind...
<KalEl> how can i connect to a windows shared drive?
<blekos> sorry to ask cilly questions, but in SuSe's site, when u want to download it recommends to choose 64bit verson if you have core 2
<timri> blendtux:  Core2 Duo is
<timri> blendtux: pls ignore
<timri> blekos: Core2 IS 64 bit
<Jucato> ah ok.thought it was dual core only
<blendtux> i wont ignore it timri
<blendtux> :)
<timri> blendtux: :)
<blekos> ok so my next question is, should i install the 64 of kubuntu? (currently have the x86)
<timri> Jucato: All Core2's are 64 bit
<tuxwulf> ... I have a  question ....
<tuxwulf> How d I prevent a module from loading at boot time?
<Jucato> timri: oh so they are not dual cores? or they are dual 64-bit cores?
<timri> Jucato: Or, more precisely, are  x86-64 capable.
<timri> Jucato: Core2 DUO == 2 core
<timri> Jucato: THere are also
<timri> Jucato: Quadcore Core2's
<timri> Jucato: Sorrry for the multiple lines (something wrong on my end)
 * timri is right back -- investigating enter key
<Jucato> ah ok. thanks for the FYI
<blekos> hmm, so is there any point of re-installing kubuntu with the 64bit version?
<wilson__> 64 bit if it's a server , 32 bit if it's a desktop
<lordofthepigs> hmm... I have a weird problem with my headset. When I plug it in, the sound stops coming out of the speakers, but doesn't actually come out from the headset
<lordofthepigs> after looking around a little, It seems that I should be using the "HDA Intel" sound device
<lordofthepigs> but I can't find it in the list of devices in "Sound System" settings
<lordofthepigs> It used to work fine in Feisty
<lordofthepigs> Note that the selection of channels is also different from the one I had in Feisty
<tuxwulf> seems /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<Inphoar> Hey.
<KalEl> how do i connect to a windows network?
<Inphoar> Wow, a lot of people in here.
<KalEl> atfq
<Jucato> !samba | KalEl
<ubotu> KalEl: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Inphoar> Hmm, I'm going. :P
<Inphoar> BYE!
<KalEl> ok
<KalEl> thanks
<blekos> can anyone tell me the command for backing up my whole system?
<blekos> that is to create an image
<Ace2016> create an image of the currently mounted hard drive? not sure if you can do that with a mounted drive
<bazhang> would that be the 'dd' command?
<blekos> generally i use simple backup program
<blekos> but i need smg that will allow me to have my whole system and settings, so i just reinstall the current version and then
<blekos> untar (?) my backup
<bazhang> sounds like you just need to backup your home directory
<blekos> if i backup my home dir, then i need to re-install the progs
<blekos> ok, i know i can extract a list from the adept-manager and then re-iporting
<bazhang> then the 'dd' command would likely be in order
<blekos> but i am looking for one thing solution
<blekos> hm dd command?
<bazhang> gui you mean
<blekos> doesnt matter if it's gui or not [i'd prefer gui though]
<blekos> one thing solution is to backup everything, and not having a list of  progs, a backup of home dir, a backup of this & that
<twosouls82> blekos:  you could have a look at partimage (http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page), we are considering using it at work
<blekos> i'll have a look thnx :)
<Ace2016> well for an automated backup system i'd have 2 hard drives and a samba share or something to put the disk image onto, then i'd install something small like dsl with a separate boot partition, then install ubuntu server or something, then create a corn job to restart the server every 24hrs, then create a startup script that coppies /boot/grub/menu.lst_dsl to menu.lst, and in dsl i'd create a bash script to mount the network shares and
<Ace2016> dd an image onto the network share or to the second disk, and create a starup entry to copy menu.lst_kubuntu to menu.lst, basicly menu.lst makes the default startup option to dsl or kubuntu depending on what is to be restarted next, thus every 24 hours ubuntu restarts, goes into dsl, mounts the network uses dd to make an image of the network share, then restarts itself and goes into kubuntu and then carries on as the server :D
<Ace2016> i mean uses dd to make an image of the hard disk onto the network share
<lordofthepigs> Is there any way I can make kubuntu totally reset my sound settings?
<Ace2016> oh wait
<bascule> have a question, can GLXbe disabled at all in gutsy, tried # out GLX in the modules of xorg.conf and dri, still able to run glxgears, reason I'm asking is cause I am having a winr game issue relating to failed op codes on GLX
<bascule> winr/wine
<Ace2016> lordofthepigs: totally reset? to what?
<lordofthepigs> To the point where it does the same configuration that it does at install time?
<Ace2016> you could change the settings here: kcontrol > Sound & Multimedia >  Sound System
<lordofthepigs> The thing is my sound used to work fine in Feisty, but my headset doesn't work in gutsy.
<lordofthepigs> I remember I had to fiddle a lot to get my headset to work in feisty.
<Ace2016> oh, thats probably not a settings issue, probably a bug
<lordofthepigs> but I have no idea how I did that...
<Ace2016> headset?
<Ace2016> headphones?
<Ace2016> is this for a laptop where the headphone jack stopped working or something?
<lordofthepigs> exactly
<sebr> more or less, how big is the download for an upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<lordofthepigs> Ace2016: You sound like you know something about it...
<bascule> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9479 <-- last post incase you care
<metiuz> Hi all
<Ace2016> i have the same problem, hp laptop, using intel sound driver i think
<Ace2016> snd-hda-intel
<metiuz> i have 2 problems somebody can help me??
<Ace2016> thats like saying i'd like to buy 2 thinks, how much will it cost? how are we supposed to know what you want to buy?
<lordofthepigs> Yeah, I use the intel sound driver too, but I have an Asus laptop
<lordofthepigs> It's quite annoying, because it worked in Feisty
<metiuz> :/
<timri> metiuz: just ask :)
<lordofthepigs> Although I kinda remember having to compile alsa and reinstall from source...
<Ace2016> lordofthepigs: i had to add "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to get mine to work
<lordofthepigs> I'll try that
<lordofthepigs> how do I restart alsa after that?
<Ace2016> you could just restart your computer
<metiuz> i have problem with my ati x1550. i was download drivers to x1300/x1550 and i was installed. It doesn't work :/ please help me :)
<timri> metiuz: using the restricted driver manager on Gutsy?
<metiuz> i have Feisty Fawn
<lordofthepigs> Ace2016: do you also have many "options" line in alsa-base that don't seem to have anything to do with your sound chipset?
<timri> metiuz: Then I cant help you, sorry
<Ace2016> yup
<metiuz> :/
<lordofthepigs> like snd-via82xx-modem
<Ace2016> options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
<lordofthepigs> okay... so I guess I can leave it
<lordofthepigs> I'll try rebooting and see what happens
<addyk> Why can't I get zsnes through sudo apt-get install zsnes ?
<addyk> is it because I have a 64-bit kubuntu ?
<lordofthepigs> Ace2016: Do you have any idea where I can find the list of options there are for snd-hda-intel?
<blekos> i've install ssh, but how can i run it so i can log in remotely?
<ardchoille> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<timri> addyk: You have universe repo enabled?
<timri> blekos: You need ssh server of course
<Ace2016> nope i got that info from the ubuntu forums, look there if that still hasn't worked
<blekos> what i did is apt-get ssh
<sekhar> hello today i upgraded from ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10! Now i get the error video card not detected!! (my card is nvidia 6200)  ! it was working fine with 7.04
<sekhar> please help
<addyk> timri, yes.
<addyk> could it be the 64bit thing?
<timri> blekos: thats the client. You will need packages openssh-server
<timri> addyk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744&highlight=dfreer+zsnes
<pelletut> how do I send network message from Ubuntu ?
<addyk> Thank timri
<addyk> (thanks)
<timri> pelletut: Look for "net send" on http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<pelletut> ok i try...
<sekhar> ello today i upgraded from ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10! Now i get the error video card not detected!! (my card is nvidia 6200)  ! it was working fine with 7.04
<timri> sekhar: Tried running nvidia-glx-config ?
<vbgunz> how do you get a list of packages you explicitly installed? something like spkg --get-packages? but only shows packages I explicitly installed and not dependencies?
<thomax__> does anyone in here knows how to merge several PDF files into one ?
<pelletut_> hey timri... any linux software that can be used for netsend in ubuntu ?
<timri> pelletut: smbclient
<Tm_T> pelletut_: Kopete can do too
<pelletut_> Kopete ??...eehh...
<Tm_T> yes
<pelletut_> ahaaa...i see now...
<timri> pelletut: if you are after a windows "net send" replacement, smbclient is the only one I know of
<Tm_T> "winpopup" protocol
<Tm_T> timri: we are talking about the same thing yes
<pelletut_> yes i see ...but the win side pc then ...does it need a software to ?!
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> not that I know
<timri> Tm_T: Heh, I just went and added a Winpopup account in kopete. (I learnt something today :) )
<Tm_T> timri: you're welcome
<lordofthepigs> Ace2016: I've had some success!
<lordofthepigs> I can now hear static in my headphone when I'm at the login prompt
<timri> lordofthepigs: :)
<lordofthepigs> which seems to indicate that it works at this point
<lordofthepigs> however, as soon as I log into kde, i lose the sound again
<lordofthepigs> oh, no
<lordofthepigs> I don't :)
<lordofthepigs> I just had the volume to 0....
<lordofthepigs> Cool! it works!
<lordofthepigs> it seems that options snd-hda-intel model=auto was what worked for me
<timri> lordofthepigs: perhaps a good one to add to the bot
<lordofthepigs> hmm... how do you do that?
<lordofthepigs> and How can I use the bot anyway?
<pelletut_> okay..now i have a winpopup acc. in kopete...then what ?
<blekos> in my work i have windows at home i have kubuntu, how can i see my home pc from work (vnc?)
<jpatrick> blekos: if you've opened the right port on your router, yes
<lordofthepigs> timri: according to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138322 using options snd-hda-intel model=auto solves a lot of problems for a lot of people
<lordofthepigs> so much actually, that one guy suggest using this as default value
<timri> lordofthepigs: thx, someone should add it to the ubotu database
<lordofthepigs> so how do you add that to the bot?
<timri> lordofthepigs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots (sorry for delay - peeling potatoes)
<lordofthepigs> :)
<lordofthepigs> !snd-hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-hda-intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lordofthepigs> !hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blekos> do you know any tutorial on how i can do this?
<jpatrick> blekos: do you have access to your router at home?
<lordofthepigs> blekos: you need to install the vnc server on your home computer
<blekos> yes
<blekos> i;ve install vncserver but i get the message
<blekos> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<blekos> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<pepe> hello
<pepe> i have a problem with sound
<pepe> before installing ATI Drivers, the sound was ok
<pepe> but after it... it has a low volume
<bucatoamano> pepe: ohi
<bucatoamano> pepe: what kind of card do you have ?
<pepe> Realtek ALC861
<bucatoamano> pepe: xD the same of mine
<pepe> do you know what is the problem?
<bucatoamano> pepe: i have installed the realtek driver (alsa driver patched  fore realtek card )
<pepe> and it was solved?
<bucatoamano> pepe: i have solved but i have alc861-vd
<bucatoamano> pepe: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564520
<bucatoamano> pepe:  but i don t know if for your card can work.....anyway i have dowloaded the drivere for linux from realtek official webpage
<pepe> thanks
<pepe> i will try
<bucatoamano> pepe: and i have seeen your card is supported
<pepe> thanks for help :)
<pepe> it was making me trouble
<bucatoamano> pepe: :)
<Alarm> whats the difference between buffered and cached memory ?
<acemo> theres still no kubuntu packages for kde4 beta 4?
<vzduch> acemo: there have been for a while.. check out kde.org, they have some repos there
<vzduch> plus installation instructions
<franco> hi everybody
<Lowe> hi!
<acemo> vzduch: i cant seem to find them.. :S
<vzduch> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<acemo> thats beta 3 packages
<vzduch> so if there's an announcement for beta4, it should contain pkg links
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure if the beta4;s have been released yet, but if they have, they are i gutsy backports
<acemo> nosrednaekim: kubuntu self didnt release them yet.. kde4 beta 4 is out for almost a week already now
<nosrednaekim> I know.
<superbnerb> ola
<ubuntu> hai
<nosrednaekim> hey ubuntu, superbnerb
<Exploit> how can i change the symbol of a reference on my desktop?
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: you mean an icon of a shortcut?
<Tm_T> TimS|away: nooooooo!
<Exploit> nosrednaekim: yes
<Exploit> nosrednaekim: i got something on my desktop and if i click on it it will start something in /..../.../...
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: right click on the shortcut and select properties
<Exploit> ok and where is it there=
<nosrednaekim> click on the little gear or icon in that window
<Exploit> the one for application/x-shell editing?
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: I guess, its the only clickable icon on the window
<Exploit> ok than it is it
<nosrednaekim> then select a new icon from the list..
<Exploit> i see my shortcur is a shell script :)
<Exploit> how can i add there my own symbol?
<nosrednaekim> I think there is a little folder icon up at the top of that window..
<Exploit> yes found it. thank you :))
<Exploit> nosrednaekim: the icon in the settings menue of the shortcut changed but not on my desktop :(
<nosrednaekim> right click on the desktop and tell it to refresh
<tekteen> anyone know how to create spanish characters (accented, etc) in kubuntu?
<Exploit> no change.. still a white piece of paper with some code on it and a little shell box
<nosrednaekim> ooh! you have previews turned on!
<nosrednaekim> thats a "preview" of the actualy document
<Exploit> automatic preview is off
<nosrednaekim> really?
<nosrednaekim> humph
<Exploit> yes. last tree the box is deactivated
<nosrednaekim> so what exactly is it? a link to a shell script?
<Exploit> description said its a Shell-Skript
<Exploit> i got it from the directory i found it. its a programm i had to install by myself
<nosrednaekim> ahh ha... if you click it... what happens?
<Exploit> i opende the thing with editor.. do you want the lines?
<Exploit> it opens bluej (the program i want to start)
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok
<Exploit> do you want the lines of the shortcut?
<nosrednaekim> no...
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: got any clue on this?
<Jucato> um. what?
<Tm_T> Jucato: hug me
<Jucato> why?
<Exploit> nosrednaekim: the text on my actual icon looks like the first letters of the lines of the shortcut
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: how did you make the shortcut? link to application?
<Exploit> i think so
<Exploit> i clicked it and draw it to my desktop
<Exploit> than i klicked on the second possibility
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: ah! there you go!
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: NMI figured it out.
<anton__> Hi, what command can I use to kill a program? For example, my firefox complains about it is already running...what to do?
<Exploit> hmmm i got my icon in small!
<Exploit> its instead of the little shell there now :(
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: delete that shortcut
<llutz> anton__: killall firefox-bin
<Exploit> okay
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: then right click->ad item->link to application
<Jucato> anton__: Ctrl+Esc to see the list of running processes and programs
<Exploit> okay
<anton__> ?
<nosrednaekim> then put the command to be the path to your program, and set the title to be w/e and the select an icon
<Exploit> yah now i got my bird :)
<nosrednaekim> the thing you did before was put the actual shell script in the ~/Desktop directory.
<nosrednaekim> which give a preview (and can screw up some programs)
<Exploit> ahhh okay thank you:)
<Shapeshifter> I have a problem getting my dual head setup working correctly. I have two screens, one of them should run at 1600x1200@75 and one at 1600x1200@85, while the 75hz one is on the left and the 85hz one is on the right, and the 85hz one should be the primary one. So the seconadry screen is on the left. I also want to run two independet X screens.
<Shapeshifter> The nvidia drviers are installed correctly, but however I configure xorg.conf (with the kde tool, nvidia-settings or by editingit manually) I can't get it working that way. Whenever I log in the right/primary screen0 has a resolution of 1024x786 and both screens run at lower Hz then I want them to.
<Shapeshifter> After the login I can go into nvidia-settings and manually change it to the correct values and that works, the monitors are capable of such resoultions and frequencies. This is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/760852 Could someone please help me get this working, yesterday I've been trying to get this working for two hours....
<nonewmsgs_> now if i already have kubuntu and i want gnome toooo, and i already have an ubuntu cd, can i just use the cd instead of downloading all the stuffs from the net
<Jucato> nonewmsgs_: not if you only have a Desktop CD of Ubuntu
<nonewmsgs_> ok - thanks
<nosrednaekim> Shapeshifter: I'm sorry, but i'm no Xorg guru :(
<nonewmsgs_> me and apt are buddies anyway
<tekstacy> how do I install a .rpm in 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tekstacy> I thought I read somewhere that 7.10 would allow support, but I guess not....    :(
<larry> hi
<seezer> tekstacy: install 'alien'
<tekstacy> I tried that, but it seems to screw up the package
<nonewmsgs_> shapeshifter ive been reading your xorg and it looks perrfect to me :\
<Exploit> nosrednaekim: there is one more problem.. what do i have to write under "program" into the "command" line? if i write bluej he cannot start it because its not executable.. the file is a shellscript too
<tekstacy> not ruling out the package is screwed up in the first place...it's from Verizon
<larry> I have problem with bluetooth and 7.10,
<seezer> tekstacy: tried with option "-c"?
<larry> Can someone help me?
<seezer> otherwise all pre- or post installation tasks will not be converted into the deb file
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: you mean the workpath?
<tekstacy> COOL, I will try this, didn't know this.   Guess I should have read up a bit more
<MatBoy> hey guys, are there also problem with krdc on Kubuntu ? It doesn't go fullscreen anymore on Gutsy Xubuntu
<Shapeshifter> nonewmsgs_: Yeah, I think that too, I just don't get it, why does X always forget my screen setup? I can change it back to what I want one I'm logged in but this is totally annoying :|
<MatBoy> *problems
<Exploit> nosrednaekim: i got a filed for "working directory" there is "/opt/bluej" now and under command "bluej" (thats the name of my file)
<nosrednaekim> MatBoy: maybe there are problems with it running from inside XFCE ;)
<nosrednaekim> no.... get rid of the working directory and put the whole path under command
<MatBoy> nosrednaekim, yep that is what I'm trying to find out... I have seen errors before on it
<MatBoy> but that was months ago
<Exploit> nosrednaekim: ahh now it works
<Exploit> nosrednaekim: whats the working directory good for?
<seezer> tekstacy: i don't know if it will solve your problems - but it's worth a try ;)
<nosrednaekim> IDK :D
<larry> can someone help me with bluetooth and Guetsy?
<tekstacy> also, isn't there a key you can hold down at boot to prevent x from starting?
<nosrednaekim> !bluetooth | larry
<ubotu> larry: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tekstacy> seezer, it made the .deb fine, hopefully this one will work
<MatBoy> nosrednaekim, works ok on KDE ?
<tekstacy> will stuff made for suse work on kubuntu?
<seezer> chances are quite high. but this totaly depends on the package
<nosrednaekim> MatBoy: I don't use it
<MatBoy> nosrednaekim, ok
<fizi> Kann mir jemand Helfen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/126905/
<Exploit> okay thanks so much nosrednaekim! I'll go offline for now :)
<Exploit> Goodbye everyone
<seezer> tekstacy: to prevent x from loading you have to write "single" to the end of your boot-line (in the grub menu press "e" at your kubuntu line, add "single" to the end of the "kernel" line, press "return" and press "b" to boot)
<seezer> but this also prevents most other daemons from beeing started
<seezer> (for this single boot)
<seezer> if you finished your work type 'init 2' and everything skipped gets loaded
<larry> i have follow all, but i cant send file from pc to cell but no the revers
<tekstacy> seezer, thanks
<tekstacy> I installed the wrong ati driver and couldn't get back in to change it
<seezer> ah
<seezer> you don't have to reboot for that
<tekstacy> seezer, the .deb installed fine, but it turns out the package is no good for me. But hey, it was a learning process
<seezer> ;)
<tekstacy> how do I do it without rebooting?
<nosrednaekim> larry: might want to search good for your cell phone model and linux
<nosrednaekim> *google
<seezer> what exactly are you trying to do?
<seezer> change the ati driver back to the old one?
<tekstacy> get to a text login so I can dpkg-reconfigure x
<larry> nosrednaekim, with 7.04 is all right, with 7.10 no
<seezer> tekstacy: press ctrl+alt+f1
<tekstacy> :)  unless you know a better way?
<nosrednaekim> larry: no clue... bluetooth is one of thise things which I have never tested, and don';t have the hardware to do so.
<tekstacy> thanks
<seezer> ctrl+alt+f7 should bring you back to the running X session
<seezer> but after reconfiguration you should restart kdm
<larry> ok thanks
<seezer> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<seezer> (as root [sudo])
<nonewmsgs_> now if i sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu6.10_AMD64 is it going to give me the 64bit ubuntu or the 32bit
<tekstacy> Today I might install kubuntu on a super-badass box....
<tekstacy> in BesyBuy
<tekstacy> er BestBuy
<nosrednaekim> 64
<seezer> a super-badass box? :)
<tekstacy> yup, you scoff at my superb technical terminology?   :)
<nonewmsgs_> norednaekim excellant
<nonewmsgs_> i think i hve a super-badass box, but i want to be sure
<tekstacy> seezer, Yay! I got a text login!
<Shapeshifter> I have a problem getting my dual head setup working correctly. I have two screens, one of them should run at 1600x1200@75 and one at 1600x1200@85, while the 75hz one is on the left and the 85hz one is on the right, and the 85hz one should be the primary one. So the seconadry screen is on the left. I also want to run two independet X screens.
<Shapeshifter> The nvidia drviers are installed correctly, but however I configure xorg.conf (with the kde tool, nvidia-settings or by editingit manually) I can't get it working that way. Whenever I log in the right/primary screen0 has a resolution of 1024x786 and both screens run at lower Hz then I want them to.
<Shapeshifter> After the login I can go into nvidia-settings and manually change it to the correct values and that works, the monitors are capable of such resoultions and frequencies. This is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/760852 Could someone please help me get this working, yesterday I've been trying to get this working for two hours....
<seezer> Shapeshifter: it works with nvida-settings loaded right?
<Jahman> hi
<Shapeshifter> seezer: yes, after login I can change everything to the values I want
<anton__> Hi, what command can I use to kill a program? For example, my firefox complains about it is already running...what to do?
<nosrednaekim> hi Jahman
<seezer> Shapeshifter: tried "nvidia-settings -l" ?
<seezer> this only starts the tool, loads the config and exits back again
<ChaosMachine> anton__, kill (pid)
<seezer> if you put this into .xinitrc or something, it gets loaded whenever you login
<ChaosMachine> anton__, or in kubuntu you can just use ctrl + esc for a graphical alternative.
<Shapeshifter> seezer: The problem is, after login everything is wrong, and if I start nvidia-settings the configuration is actually wrong in there, too.
<seezer> Shapeshifter: ah ok
<seezer> and you press 'save to x configuration file' in nvidia-settings, right?
<mb999> Hi all. Where do I go to report a bug in the upgrade to edgy?
<Shapeshifter> seezer: Someone at #xorg just told me something about "preferredmode" but it seems not to apply to the nvidia driver or something like that
<mb999> Getting a 404 error when trying to get a package list: http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Shapeshifter> seezer: yes, have  look at the xorg.conf, it looks right, doesn't it: http://pastebin.ca/760852
<nosrednaekim> mb999: switch mirrors
<mb999> I did
<anton__> thanks!
<Shapeshifter> seezer: Unfortunately I gtg now, you can leave me a message, I'll read it, thanks for you help
<mb999> Went with the version upgrade. Changed to main server. Will try again with danish mirrors now. Thanks for the advice.
<seezer> Shapeshifter: ah sorry. missed that. i did all those things with "twin view" but you disabled that
<seezer> haven't had any problems with that (years ago..)
<tekstacy> ok, one more question.....
<seezer> Shapeshifter: i guess i can't help you in the finite time i have today..
<tekstacy> what's the easiest way to back up an entire hdd?
<mb999> dd?
<ardchoille> tekstacy: PartImage: http://sysresccd.org
 * tekstacy thumps head against wall
<ardchoille> tekstacy: dd will copy the entire partition, PartImage will only copy the used portion of the partition
<tekstacy> I have that and forgot about it.   Thanks
<ardchoille> hehe
<jetsaredim> can someone point me to the set of commands to run to fix and recover a failed apt-get?
<nosrednaekim> jetsaredim: what part failed..
<seezer> jetsaredim: isn't apt or dpkg verbose enough?
<mb999> Hmm. the dist upgrade still tries to access the flomertens.keo.in server no matter what mirror I select for the packages. Anybody have a workaround for this?
<jetsaredim> well
<jetsaredim> I'm just getting normal updates through adept_updater
<jetsaredim> but for some reason during the install/configure step it keeps getting a failure
<nonewmsgs_> mb999 are you deciding to just go to edgy, or do you want feisty/gutsy
<nosrednaekim> mb999: you have to re get the package lists after changing the mirror
<mb999> want the latest. I believe it's 7.10? I'm following the destructions on the website, and have the 'full upgrade' button available. it keeps barfing though when it's downloading.
<mb999> sorry, 'version upgrade'
<mb999> ^- upgrade wizard thing, I believe.
<nonewmsgs_> mb999 i would recomend a clean install.  even from just feisty to gutsy i have seen more systems break than upgrade correctly
<mb999> ok. Was worth a try :) Thanks for the advice
<nosrednaekim> mb999: you could always use the alternate CD to upgrade with
<mb999> I think a clean install is in order. Now if I could just remember the crap I have installed?...
<nonewmsgs_> mb999 the biggest thing is to just copy /home.  you can always get the latest versions of the programs you need
<newbe> hi all
<newbe> could someone please explain to me how to deactivate the Kubuntu startup logo
<nonewmsgs_> hey newbe
<newbe> I want to see what Kubuntu is loading
<jpatrick> newbe: you mean the usplash theme?
<newbe> I don't like to just look at the startup sceen and don'T know what happen
<newbe> I guess so
<jpatrick> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<renecane> minkä takia osioinnin yhteydessä 200Gb kovosta löytyy vain 125Gb tilaa?
<atlfalcons866> what program gives 3d effects
<newbe> jpatrick: yes it's the thing right after turning on the PC and after check the drives and stuff
<jpatrick> !compiz | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<atlfalcons866> how do you make |
<jpatrick> !fi | renecane
<ubotu> renecane: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<jpatrick> atlfalcons866: depends on your keyboard
<atlfalcons866> is 933MHz enough for effects
<tekstacy> Does Compiz help you get more done, or just look cool? Haven't tried it yet
<atlfalcons866> is 933MHz enough for effects
<ardchoille> tekstacy: Some people say it looks cool. I tried it and found it annoying
<newbe> jpatrick: I think you get me wrong. I'm talking about the kubuntu startscreen. It's the  thing that is shown wile kubuntu is starting and loading all the drivers and stuff
<tekstacy> :)  thought it might be.
<newbe> I don't know how to describe it better
<jpatrick> newbe: yeah, that's usplash
<newbe> you turn on the computer then the HD and CDROM will be checked then you have a chance to decide which system you wanne start and then there is this bloody bootscree I wanne lose
<tekstacy> gtg, bye all. Thanks for the help
<seezer> bye
<tekstacy> Remember, with MS Vista, failure is not an option
<tekstacy> It comes pre-installed
<newbe> jpatrick: how do I deactivate it
<ardchoille> newbe: You can get rid of that boot splash screen easily. Remove the word "splash" from your kernel line and defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jpatrick> as ardchoille says :)
<auser> hello ?
<auser> how to add a node?
<ubunturos> !hi | auser
<ubotu> auser: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<auser> thanks~
<Shapeshifter> I have a problem getting my dual head setup working correctly. I have two screens, one of them should run at 1600x1200@75 and one at 1600x1200@85, while the 75hz one is on the left and the 85hz one is on the right, and the 85hz one should be the primary one. So the seconadry screen is on the left. I also want to run two independet X screens.
<Shapeshifter> The nvidia drviers are installed correctly, but however I configure xorg.conf (with the kde tool, nvidia-settings or by editingit manually) I can't get it working that way. Whenever I log in the right/primary screen0 has a resolution of 1024x786 and both screens run at lower Hz then I want them to.
<Shapeshifter> After the login I can go into nvidia-settings and manually change it to the correct values and that works, the monitors are capable of such resoultions and frequencies. This is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/760852 Could someone please help me get this working, yesterday I've been trying to get this working for two hours....
<auser> you need install nvidia driver first
<Shapeshifter> auser: It's installed correctly
<auser> and use a command : dpkg-reconfigure
<auser> search at internet, this command needs a parameter like xerver-***
<auser> like xserver-***
<auser> then will generate a xorg.conf
<jpatrick> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shapeshifter> auser: no I don't see why I woul need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. 1. Have a look at my xorg.conf, it's configured very well, and 2. I use nvidia-settings to generate the xorg.conf
<auser> now is ok, edit the configure file, delete the 1600x1200 and so on
<auser> generate a new xorg.conf, it's old format
<Shapeshifter> auser: why? ^^ I don't get it, I _want_ to have it 1600x1200. What do you mean it's old format, what's wrong with the xorg.conf?
<DexterF> how do I "scan" a network for windows shares?
<auser> want to use ?
<auser> sorry ,  never thought about it
<auser> may be your vedio card not support this
<Shapeshifter> auser: !  It does ^^ Just after logging in I can change everything in nvidia-settings to the values I want, and everything is fine but if I log off and log in again evereything is back to the wrong settings
<auser> nvidia-settings does not work ?
<Shapeshifter> auser: Yes it does ^^ Just as I said, I can configure the screen to the correct values just after the login and everything is fine, I can also write to xorg.conf but after log off and log on the lower resolutions and freqs are back.
<auser> i delete all of my configures but 1024x768  :)
<auser> so it works fine
<auser> and i don't want to change
<auser> shapeshifter: where are you from ?
<Shapeshifter> auser: germany
<auser> lot's is germany :)
<zen_> sound problems with kubuntu ?
<zen_> anybody?
<zen_> problemas de sonido en kubuntu
<methods> i thought the ubuntu book came with a pdf version on the cd ?
<kanamal> hello everybody...
<nonewmsgs_> where can i get emerald fusion themes?  i tried the button in emerald and i tried apt-get install emerald-themes
<awag> nonewmsgs_, try compiz-themes.com, the emerald button didn't work for me either
<nonewmsgs_> thanks
<al> 1
<awag> wait
<awag> sorry, .org
<awag> not .com
<nonewmsgs_> orgs are more fun anyway
<awag> hehe
<nonewmsgs_> now on that site they have k themes, beryl themes and compiz themes.  will a beryl theme work with fusion
<Shapeshifter> I have a problem getting my dual head setup working correctly. I have two screens, one of them should run at 1600x1200@75 and one at 1600x1200@85, while the 75hz one is on the left and the 85hz one is on the right, and the 85hz one should be the primary one. So the seconadry screen is on the left. I also want to run two independet X screens.
<Shapeshifter> The nvidia drviers are installed correctly, but however I configure xorg.conf (with the kde tool, nvidia-settings or by editingit manually) I can't get it working that way. Whenever I log in the right/primary screen0 has a resolution of 1024x786 and both screens run at lower Hz then I want them to.
<Shapeshifter> After the login I can go into nvidia-settings and manually change it to the correct values and that works, the monitors are capable of such resoultions and frequencies. This is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/760852 Could someone please help me get this working, yesterday I've been trying to get this working for two hours....
<Alarm> thats call copy paste  !
<Shapeshifter> Alarm: yep. refreshing my problem.
<Jucato> Shapeshifter: since you seem to be having no luck with your issue in here, you might want to try and check ubuntuforums.org and kubuntuforums.net
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: Yes I'm doing this right now, also checking #xorg and #nvidia. :|
<Alarm> Jucato, every installed a kde theme ?
<Jucato> not lately
<Jucato> Alarm: you can do it graphically if you install the kdmtheme package, then go to System Settings -> Appearance -> KDM Theme Manager
<Alarm> except of the kth files that can easily be installed from the theme manager, how on earth to i install themes that are like gz files ?
<gaspipe1> hello all
<Alarm> Jucato,  thats for theme files. how about themes that are being downloaded as gz files
<Jucato> Alarm: no. I said **KDM** Theme Manager. not KDE Theme Manager (which isn't in System Settings anyway)
<Jucato> er wait lol
<Jucato> roflmao sorry not reading red text well today
<Alarm> well kdm theme manager doenst open gz files :)
<Alarm> hehe
<Jucato> what kind of a theme is it? that's always the first question.
<icewaterman> hi, i am using kubuntu and i have problems with the free radeon driver for my r300 (radeon 9700 pro). mostly google-earth is so slow and shows wrong 3d images
<Alarm> well one of them is a macos style one , and the second a vista one
<Alarm> when uncompressing it it includes folders like arrows, gtk and stuff like that
<Alarm> downloaded them from kde-look
<Jucato> Alarm: what specifically? is it a widget Style,  window decoration? etc?
<Alarm> theme for kde, to change windows appearance
<Alarm> let me find one link
<Alarm> example: http://www.debian-art.org/content/show.php/MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme?content=13548
<Alarm> or http://www.debian-art.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+3+%28Linux+is+Not+Vista%29?content=44570
<Jucato> Alarm: er.. Type:  GTK 2.x Theme/Style
<Jucato> that means it's a style for GTK, which GNOME uses....
<gaspipe1> anyone check out ultimate ubuntu?
<Jucato> icewaterman: can you type this command in Konsole: glxinfo | grep render
<Alarm> okie, so i need kde ones
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> java has gone nuts...it keeps trying to force me to install it but that causes my adept to lock up...
<Jucato> Alarm: definitely...
<Jucato> Alarm: both are GTK themes. you won't be able to use those
<Alarm> question. installing it , would change just the appearance of my kde environment or also of all the applications
<Alarm> http://www.debian-art.org/content/show.php/Baghira?content=8692 isnt. i did find one baghira in my repo .but wasnt working that well , saw many issues with it
<Alarm> to have a qood question, what are the gtk themes exactly ?
<Alarm> themes just for gtk apps ?
<tomg_> does your baghira sscrew up the gtk-qt engine?
<tomg_> icewaterman: why not use fglrx?
<tomg_> icewaterman: ie binary
<syd> hi
<syd> i've some problems with console in my kubuntu 7.10 x64
<syd> i can use my X server, everything works good
<Jucato> Alarm: GTK is the GUI library that GNOME uses for its user interface. so yes, GTK themes are for GTK apps, which would be GNOME apps too
<syd> but when i want to use console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<eagles0513875> syd:  what problems i am running the 64bit and have no problems with my console
<Alarm> okie
<syd> i can see only black screen
<syd> and nothing more
<tomg_> syd: what gfx card u have?
<sorin> hi guys ! i try to mount an external hdd an i can't do this because hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<eagles0513875> tomg_: i have that same issue i just noticed that
<syd> i can return to X server
<eagles0513875> syd: i have that same issue when i do ctrl alt f1
<tomg_> eagles0513875: i think ill try a new qt-gtk enigne version if i can find one
<syd> i've tried to change vga mode in grub list (vga=791), but it doesn
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> adept wont install anything...
<syd> ...work :p
<icewaterman> tomg_: because fglrx are binary only drivers and i use a self-compiled kernel (too much to do to get the ati module working with that kernel)
<icewaterman> and the binary driver also sucks
<syd> what can be wrong with it?
<eagles0513875> i dont use it that much to bother with it
<sorin> please any solution?
<Jucato> icewaterman: did you run the command I gave?
<icewaterman> Jucato: not yet : direct rendering: Yes
<icewaterman> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x TCL
<Jucato> ah that might be your problem...
<icewaterman> ?
<icewaterman> is mesa too old?
<tomg_> icewaterman: well the open source one is slower than fglrx, imho, but it is pretty buggy, becuase its reverse enigneered isnt it
<Jucato> Mesa is a software OpenGL renderer.. it will always be slower compared to 3D hardware acceleration (provided by the usually proprietary drivers)
<icewaterman> Jucato: well but the command also said direct rendering was set to yes
<syd> something gone wrong, i'll repeat
<syd> [16:23] <syd> hi
 * Jucato really knows very little about the ATI drivers...
<syd> [16:24] <syd> i've some problems with console in my kubuntu 7.10 x64
<syd> [16:24] <syd> i can use my X server, everything works good
<syd> [16:24] <syd> but when i want to use console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<icewaterman> and before i migrated to ubuntu it ran fine on debian etch
<syd> [16:24] <syd> i can see only black screen
<syd> [16:25] <syd> and nothing more
<syd> [16:25] <syd> i can return to X server
<syd> [16:25] <syd> i've tried to change vga mode in grub list (vga=791), but it doesn
<syd> [16:25] <syd> ...work :p
<syd> [16:26] <syd> what can be wrong with it?
<tomg_> icewaterman direct rendering is different to hardware acceleration
<icewaterman> syd: will /etc/init.d/kdm restart help?
<Jucato> syd: try not to flood next time...
<syd> icewaterman: x works very vell
<icewaterman> tomg_: it worked with the same kernel on debian (with hardware acceleration)
<icewaterman> syd: you said you cannot return with ctrl+alt+f7
<syd> i can return
<icewaterman> syd: what is your problem then?
<syd> console doesn't work
<syd> it's only black screen
<tomg_> icewaterman: hmmm i guess ill not talk you into binary drivers, could try compiling them from git for latest features/bugfixes
<icewaterman> syd: self-compiled kernel?
<syd> no
<syd> originaln with kubuntu 7.10
<icewaterman> syd: change to tty2 instead of tty1
<syd> doesn't work
<icewaterman> tomg_: binary drivers are not much more stable and binary after all (= more difficult to debug if at all)
<icewaterman> syd: logout and have kdm return you to console
<syd> i had problems like that, but changin vga mode in kernel section helped
<icewaterman> syd: i am not using any framebuffer driver and it works fine here
<syd> but i cant see anything before x starts
<tomg_> icewaterman i dont want to go into the binary v open source driver debate, i just use what works best, and would it be that much of a chore to compile fglrx from the ati webstie?
<icewaterman> tomg_: it is if you want to get it running with a patched kernel
<icewaterman> tomg_: my kernel is heavily patched and amd64 not i386 so i doubt ati binary will do any better
<tomg_> icewaterman wouldnt it be worth 20 mins try?
<tomg_> icewaterman i know its not ideal (i have intel :-) yaay) but sometimes its the only way for things to work right
<tomg_> icewaterman whats the worst that could happen :D
<icewaterman> tomg_: well my system could crash and not awaken again :)
<RabidDog_> Hey there Guys n gals.  Using Open Office Writer for first time.  Would like to format the doc different so that it is a continuous page.  Can that be done?
<tomg_> icewaterman lol you can always boot into failsafe, ull b fine :P
<icewaterman> tomg_: actually i cannot :)
<icewaterman> tomg_: i use a non-standard ubuntu :)
<icewaterman> or lets say i have altered bootmanager etc.
<icewaterman> there is no failsafe :)
<icewaterman> but it reminds me i should add that
<tomg_> icewaterman well you could edit grub at the prompt lol
<icewaterman> tomg_: afaik its a kernel option, right
<icewaterman> then i can add that as a parameter
<tomg_> icewaterman to insert the fglrx module?
<sayers> How do I rip in flac with k3
<icewaterman> tomg_: i didnt even download the ati installer - so no
<tomg_> icewaterman: sorry, i dont know what youre asking :S
<icewaterman> tomg_: the ati installer once rendered another system of mine unbooteable (i've been trying to avoid that ever since ) and so far my system was quite stable
<tomg_> icewaterman: ah so thats why youre scared :)
<icewaterman> tomg_: actually i hope to get that radeon driver regression bug fixed)
<tomg_> icewaterman lol fair enough
<icewaterman> tomg_: i did a little forensics that time and found out that the ati driver had killed my swap partition when i entered suspend-to-disk/ram
<tomg_> icewaterman: ati as in binary or oss?
<icewaterman> binary
<tomg_> icewaterman: what version?
<icewaterman> tomg_: don't remeber
<icewaterman> was ~1 year ago
<icewaterman> in ubuntu on my laptop
<tomg_> icewaterman: it will have improved by now then :D
<ubuntu> hi
<icewaterman> tomg_: the only binary driver i'd install is the nvidia gfx driver (that one was at least working well)
<n00b> hi
<icewaterman> but not with ati cards unfortunately
<angasule> hmm, frets on fire doesn't work right, at all, even with the tutorial, anybody else having trouble with it?
<n00b> i  got    a  question  how   do  i reinstall  grub  ?
<n00b> got  daul  boot  here
<LjL> n00b: depends   how   you   removed   it,   but   in    general
<LjL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tomg_> icewaterman: well the ati has improved since amd's takeover, ive heard
<b_> hello ,i have a big trouble
<b_> when i closed all windows and open language installer,"database locked - adept batch" why??
<Jucato> !aptfix | b_
<icewaterman> tomg_: btw. tuxracer works fine @60fps+ (1024x768)
<b_> who knows why , thanks first
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> bot seems to be slow...
<ubotu> b_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LjL> was working a minute ago
<LjL> just a little lagged :|
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jucato> he just needed some food :)
<eagles0513875> !welcome | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !hi | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> are there any python ide's
<Jucato> !info eric3 | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Package eric3 does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: There are a few: eric
<Jucato> er...
<eagles0513875> !eric3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eric3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> yeah. eric
<Jucato> no 3 I guess...
<ardchoille> !eric
<eagles0513875> !eric
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eric - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !info eric
<ubotu> eric: full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.5-1 (gutsy), package size 1907 kB, installed size 11460 kB
<eagles0513875> sweet time to download
<Jucato> eagles0513875: if you want info about a package, use !info <packagename>
<Jucato> the !word only works for factoids, not package info
<ardchoille> Ah, right
<eagles0513875> Jucato: ahhhh ok ty for the info
<Jucato> then !find <term> searches for a package with "term" and !search <term> searches for a factoid with "term"
<Exploit> hi there. i need flash for youtube... (http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash) this URL saud
<b_> thank you ubotu,it's very kind of u
<Exploit> said YouTube.. which package should i install?
<pag> !flash | Exploit
<ubotu> Exploit: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jucato> Exploit: flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> !thanks | b_
<ubotu> b_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Exploit> Jucato: i know i'll try the guide
<icewaterman> Exploit: youtube will also work with the free flash plugin (however most other sites wont)
<Jucato> what guide? all you need is to install flashplugin-nonfree :)
<Exploit> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree <-- will it install flash for firefox?
<Jucato> for everything
<eagles0513875> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Exploit> a
<b_> u means you are just a robot??? a machine??
<Exploit> thank you
<b_> i can't believe that
<eagles0513875> b_: ?
<b_> ubotu said he is a bot,,,,,
<Exploit> wow apt-get is the greatest thing i ever saw!
<eljefe_> why can't i find/install w32codecs and libdvdcss2?  i tried yesterday here but we couldn't solve it.
<Jucato> b_: it is a bot
<b_> but how a bot.....so clever!!i think
<eljefe_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mauro> hi how I can to increase the speed of my adsl connection on kubuntu?
<b_> i love u ubotu
<eagles0513875> !llove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about llove - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<eagles0513875> lol
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<b_> the bot humun
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<eljefe_> aah, I found the dvdcss and w32codecs in medibuntu
<Tm_T> good
<eljefe_> why isn't Medibuntu an option from source-o-matic?
<Tm_T> eljefe_: hum, it isnt?
<eljefe_> not at all
<Tm_T> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<b_> want type chinese ,how to do ubotu
<eljefe_> nor is it preincluded in the sources.list
<b_> ubotu, i want type chinese ,where to choose.do you know thank you
<Tm_T> eljefe_: because of legal issues then
<code_x> hello, i need  some help, i have installed "flashplugin-nonfree" and "konqueror-nsplugin" and when i visit "youtube.com" i still can't get to see the video ? do i need to install another package ?
<code_x> thanks
<hydrogen> !ch | b_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !chinese | b_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !cn | b_
<ubotu> b_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> !chinese is <alias> cn
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<salvatore_> Salve!
<LjL> !it | salvatore_
<ubotu> salvatore_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intExDK> Hey. I've got a .img-file. I don't know how to burn that format in Kubuntu. Anybody who can help?
<salvatore_> Ok, sorry!
<code_x>  hello, i need  some help, i have installed "flashplugin-nonfree" and "konqueror-nsplugin" and when i visit "youtube.com" i still can't get to see the video ? do i need to install another package ?
<b_> i mean language choose place ,where
<eagles0513875> im having an issue with java and fire fox
<eljefe_> Tm_T: I tried making myself from many differernt places to see if the list would change, it doesn't
<eagles0513875> i have java6 jdk and jre runnin but for some reason firefox isnt seeing it
<b_> !cn
<eagles0513875> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<b_> what's the meaning of "!cn"
<eagles0513875> chinese
<eljefe_> it tells the bot to talk about a chinese forum
<code_x> hello, i need  some help, i have installed "flashplugin-nonfree" and "konqueror-nsplugin" and when i visit "youtube.com" i still can't get to see the video ? do i need to install another package ?
<torrez> hola algún programa para capturar imagen desde la webcam?
<eljefe_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> b_: It's a trigger, it tells the bot to post the factoid associated with that trigger
<ardchoille> Please don't play with the bot.
<LjL> b_, i don't really know, but i think installing the "language-pack-kde-zh" package would be a good start
<b_> i'm using kubuntu, and just want to choose the type tool.i cant find it ,i have download the language package already
<pag> code_x, Settings -> Configure Konq. -> Plugins -> Scan for new plugins
<LjL> b_: is there nothing in K / System Settings / Regional & Language?
<hydrogen> b_: to type in chinese I think you need to use skim
<hydrogen> but not sure about thta
<LjL> b_: perhaps some info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu
<b_> thanks LjL,there is no language surpose in my "system">
<LjL> b_: if you *can* speak chinese, why don't you try joining #ubuntu-cn anyway? they'll probably know better than us
<soenke> hallo
<b_> and my kubuntu version is 7.10.so the image discript may 6.06
<b_> LjL.i need your help .because there is no kubuntu users there,i don't think u....as same as k.....
<LjL> b_, but i mostly just use english, and have hardly ever messed with language setup :\
<b_> soorry.my fault.thx all the same
<unperson> Hi.  I have an install of Kubuntu 7.4 (Feisty) that I'd like to upgrade to 7.10 (gusty).  I see instructions here:
<unperson> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ignoramus> Need help!  How do I change the default search engine in 7.10? For example, if i mistype a URL, it currently redirects to RCN's page... I'd like Google to be default
<aUserOfIRC> 可以用中文了
<aUserOfIRC> exit
<unperson> But if I want to do this remotely via ssh, can I just follow the instructions on that page for server?
<ignoramus> This occurs both in firefox and in konqueror
<unperson> What's RCN?
<ignoramus> An ISP
<unperson> ignoramus, So presumably this is your ISP's DNS doing this, not kubuntu.
<ignoramus> unperson: is there a way i can change this? Their search page sucks, and Google usually redirects to the proper page, while RCN gives unrelated results
<unperson> ignoramus, Sorry, I don't know how you tell kubuntu to make mistyped URLs do a search, but if you ISP DNS returns stuff, I'd think that there's no way for the browser to know it's a mistyped URL, you know?
<unperson> ignoramus, Assuming I'm interpreting what's going on correctly (and I may not be, as I don't know a lot about it)...
<ignoramus> unperson: i understand, i was hoping there was a script i could run or a force-command that would supercede or executive before the DNS redirect
<unperson> ignoramus, I'm not sure there's much you can do unless you can change your DNS settings to use a different DNS server not controlled by your ISP.
<unperson> ignoramus, Maybe.  I'm not sure how the redirection works.  Does it send you to some generic page with a timed redirect, or does it return a page directly as though it's the one you requested.
<unperson> ?
<ignoramus> unperson: I remember in Windows, if i typed a URL incorrectly (ie, youutbe.com), it would redirect to MSN Search... but since i've installed Kubuntu, it goes to RCN.  Of course, my ISP could have changed settings...
<unperson> ignoramus, Yeah, I don't know.  Hopefully there's someone here more knowledgable than me.
<unperson> :-)
<unperson> ignoramus, You could also try the kde channel for help, since presumably the question would apply equally well to any KDE.
<unperson> ignoramus, Or you could try ##linux.
<unperson> My ISP (Speakeasy) doesn't pull these shenanigans, so I just don't have any experience.
<ignoramus> unperson: Also, when Google was my default search, i used to be able to type "youtube" by itself in the address bar, and google would interpret properly.  Now, i get this helpful bit: http://www17.searchresults.rcn.com/search?qo=youtube&rn=G4KJScDjlshEM8X
<unperson> ignoramus, I see.  Well, maybe I'm all wet on the issue.  I'd look for other advice.  :-\
<ignoramus> unperson: thx anyway :)
<antonsky> hi how do i unrar many files with one command?
<antonsky> someth=ing like for $i=ls
<ignoramus> antonsky: are they all in one directory?
<ardchoille> for i in *; do unrar $i; done
<unperson> ignoramus, I will say that that last situation is probably different, in that the browser can recognize something is not a well-formed URL at all.
<antonsky> yes
<fairman> hi, how can i stop compiz on my Kubuntu? Something as compiz --quit ... :)
<antonsky> thx
<ignoramus> fairman: if all esle fails, kill the process in KSysGuard :)
<antonsky> what does "for i in *" do?
<bazhang> fairman: hit alt +f2 then type kwin --replace
<webvictim> antonsky: iterates through everything in *
<ignoramus> unperson: in that last example, I would notice that my browser would contact Google, and then redirect me to the page i wanted.  Now, it connects immediately to RCN
<fairman> bazhang: thanks, it works :)
<webvictim> like "for i in `ls -l`"
<webvictim> that would iterate through every file in a directory
<webvictim> (although there are nicer ways of doing it)
<bazhang> fairman: to get compiz back just repeat, except alt +f2 compiz --replace
<Premium5pam>     Viđi vraga su sedam binjišah,
<Premium5pam>     su dva mača a su dvije krune,
<Premium5pam>     praunuka Turkova s Koranom!
<fairman> bazhang: yes, of course, thanks.
<bazhang> fairman: no problem
<ardchoille> webvictim: I don't thing that works with filenames that have spaces
<dabis> hola
<dabis> alguno conoce algun programa para codificar videos (por ejemplo los AVi que se generan de la camara de fotos) a DIVX XVID o similar?
<bazhang> !es | dabis
<ubotu> dabis: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<dabis> ook
<dabis> gracias
<bazhang> no problem
<nzk> Firefox is giving me problems - for instance unrecoverably freezing my system, requiring a hard reboot. Is there a way to fix this?
<dabis> anybody knows an application to encode AVI videos (from de digital camera for example) to DIVX or XVID?
<nzk> dabis: avidemux
<nzk> Or mencoder
<dabis> it does not import the audio track and it is not encoded. I think that it is on WAV
<bazhang> nzk: using Gutsy?
<nzk> bazhang: Yes, it was the cause of my problems. The whole Firefox-randomly-and-unrecoverably-crashing-and-freezing thing happened immediately after I upgraded.
<dabis> thanks for all! Bye
<bazhang> nzk: I had the same issue initially as well--I disabled javascript for a while, then when some more upgrades came along--firefox I believe, it went away--don't know why though
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> how do i fix adept? i wont let me install anything unless i install java which glitches
<nzk> bazhang: Let me try that.
<bazhang> nzk: what triggered it for me was autosave in wordpress (blog) --finally can use it now--javascript really is essential, moreso than flash even
<vzduch> Wolven_Pariah_UK: what's the problem?
<nzk> bazhang: It seems to be <textareas> for me...
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> i tried to install sun-java but it glitched...after unlocking adept it wont let me install anything (.debs work) unless i finish installing sun-java but that glitches at 23%
<bazhang> nzk: let me know how it goes.
<icewaterman> Wolven_Pariah_UK: kill it and then do sudo apt-get -f install
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> it tries to install it...
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> if i say yes it opens window with documentation with OK in the middle but no way to say OK
<icewaterman> Wolven_Pariah_UK: ever heard of the tab key?
<bazhang> Wolven_Pariah_UK: you have to tab to the ok, then hit return
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> ill try that..
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> hmmm its not doing the menu anymore...
<Alyxander> hey room
<Alyxander> anyone runnning compiz on 7.10 kubuntu with an ati express ?
<Alyxander> hello
<jhutchins> I'd take that as a "no".
<chronos> I'm having problems with my KDE. I just replaced compiz with  kwin, but since I have, my system has been so laggy that I can literally see it drawing the screen and refreshing it. HELP!
<Alyxander> wow very active room lol
<Tamin> Quick question: what are the default entries for uid 110, 113, and 118 in /etc/<passwd, shadow>?
<Tamin> (I imagine 118 is smmsp, but am not sure; trying to repair said files after a mishap)
<bazhang> Alyxander: what's your question?
<webvictim> does anyone know how you stop compiz shading your windows when you double-click the title bar?
<webvictim> i want it to maximize/restore them instead
<rgreening> webvictim : go through the compiz settings manager
<angasule> webvictim: hmm, check the compiz configure thingie, or ask in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> webvictim,  use the ccsm tool. I think its under the general tab
<webvictim> i know how to change the global KDE behaviour, but it doesn't seem to make any difference
<webvictim> heh, i've had a good look through
<webvictim> can't seem to find the option
<angasule> webvictim: the COMPIZ configuration
<rgreening> webvictim: 1sec..
<bazhang> webvictim: that should be under the plugin window decorations or in general forgot which
<angasule> webvictim: the command to start it is 'ccsm'
<webvictim> angasule: yes thanks, i know that
<webvictim> ah, i found it
<webvictim> it's in the emerald-theme-manager
<webvictim> :)
<bazhang> :}
<Tamin> Anyone?
<bazhang> Tamin: what's your question?
<Tamin> What are the default entries for uids 110. 113, and 118 in /etc/<passwd, shadow>
<Dr_willis> I see no entry for 118 in that file
<Tamin> hmm
<Dr_willis> avahi:x:106:113:Avahi mDNS daemon,,,:/var/run/avahi-daemon:/bin/false
<Dr_willis> mythtv:x:110:120::/home/mythtv:/bin/sh
<Tamin> are you on 6.06?
<Dr_willis> Heck No.
<Tamin> hmm
<Dr_willis> :)
<Tamin> great; thanks anyway :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ... friend sent me a .mkv video file , but I have no way of converting it to mpeg/dvd ... someone have an idea which converter/codec I should use?
<Shapeshifter> Where are any kdm / kde scripts located that run upon user login?
<shadowhywind> what is the fsck command for a fat32 partition?
<angasule> Shapeshifter: ~/.kde/Autostart
<tekstacy> how do I copy the menus, settings, apps, etc.. to other user accounts?
<LjL> shadowhywind: fsck
<angasule> shadowhywind: fsck.vfat might also be it, if straight fsck doesn't work
<Shapeshifter> And which of them affect screen resolutions. It doesn't matter what I put into my xorg.conf, I have _no mentioning whatsoever_ in my xorg.conf of "1024x786" and it still starts the session with that resolution. I only have "1600x1200" and it should start like that -.- ... Thx angasule
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i think that avidmux program can convert them
<shadowhywind> any special flags to correct issues?
<angasule> shadowhywind: no idea, I don't use fat any more
<bazhang> BluesKaj: does vlc not work?
<angasule> Shapeshifter: oh, that's another issue
<angasule> Shapeshifter: do you have an nvidia card? ati? or what is it?
<shadowhywind> hehe, once the my new wireless card comes, I wont be needing the fat partition anymore either
<BluesKaj> bazhang, it plays the mkv files yes, but I want to convert the file to mpeg for stand alone dvd playback
<Shapeshifter> angasule: you know something about it? I don't get it, I'm so frustrated, been trying to make this happen for hours! nvidia, driver is installed correcty, everything ok, I can configure the two screens I have, but even if I use only one single screen, if I log off and back in the goddamn low resolution is back. I checked xorg.conf, I edited it so far that it can _only_ be 1600x1200 and nothing else and still it doesn't work :|
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  it may be gettting the "EID" info from the monitor and getting it wrongly. I think theres some xorg.conf option to ignore that EID stuff.
<angasule> Shapeshifter: run: kdesu nvidia-settings
<Shapeshifter> I mean if I'm logged in and use nvidia-settings, I can set up everything the way I want. I save the settings, write xorg.conf, log off and in, and there's the low resolution back on my primary screen
<shadowhywind> When i run fsck, It comes back with an issue to correct or not correct. I select correct and it says its leaving the system unchanged, any ideas?
<bazhang> BluesKaj: sorry--my misunderstanding perhaps avidemux, as Dr_willis suggested
<angasule> Shapeshifter: but yeah, I have had issues like that, nvidia cards use proprietary drivers that don't play well with others
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: sounds plausible, I'll have a look at that.
<angasule> Shapeshifter: I'd try kdesu nvidia-settings so that nvidia-settings is run as root, it might help, worth a try :)
<Alyxander> anyone have and ati?
<Shapeshifter> angasule: yes, I'm always running nvidia-settings as root.
<BluesKaj> nope, bazhang Dr_willis ,I don't see any mkv options in avidemux
<shadowhywind> to save nvidia-settings xorg, it has to be root
<Roberth> can anybody share the default fonts.conf?
<francisco> hola
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  ive done it under windows befor  i belive. :) with the windows version. aint tried the Gutsy version yet
<francisco> alguien me puede ayudar
<francisco> estoy intentando que me funcione kradio
 * Dr_willis looks for a mkv video
<bazhang> BluesKaj: perhaps Handbrake?
<bazhang> http://handbrake.m0k.org/
 * BluesKaj tries avidmux anyway ...taking a while to load 
<BluesKaj> err avidemux
<Shapeshifter> uh, what's the difference between kdesu and sudo btw? ^^
<francisco> hola alguien me puede decir cual es el canal en español
<shadowhywind> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<BluesKaj> kdesu for gui , sudo for cli (konsole)
<bazhang> !es | francisco
<ubotu> francisco: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<francisco> gracias
<angasule> shadowhywind: thanks, I didn't know :)
<shadowhywind> that was informational to me. i did not know we had to change to kdesudo in gutsy
<Shapeshifter> shadowhywind: interesting
<shadowhywind> kdesu was working, hehe
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here ,kdsesu sems to work tho
<BluesKaj> err kdesu
<Roberth> can anybody share the default fonts.conf?
<Dr_willis> avidemux loads a .mkv here. :)
<fdoving> shadowhywind: kdesu in gutsy links to kdesudo, using kdesu the same way as usual should work just fine. that's the idea anyway.
<BluesKaj> something's happening with avidemux, it's taking up 100% cpu but I don't see waht's going on
<Dr_willis> avidemux can take some practice to get working right.
<Dr_willis> I normally use it to convert avi's to smaller xvid format for my portable player
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: I was able to turn off edid checking in xorg.conf but it still keeps changing the resolution upon login. Btw while in the kdm login it displays the correct resolution, just upon loging in it switches to the lower res.
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  err.. You DO realize that each user can have their own specific Video res setting?
<rahul> hi I needed some help with grub2 I don't want to reboot in case I get stuck
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> my wife has her desktop set to a lower res. then what i use.
<Dr_willis> KDM is the same.. but as soon as she logs in it goes to a lower res.
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: Yeah, ok, but where is that resolution defined? If not in xorg.conf, then where?
<Dr_willis> Its in the users settings somewhere.
<Dr_willis> I havent messed with that in a long time. :) lets see
<rahul> when I installed grub-pc i got errors with grub-probe error: unknown filesystem
<Dr_willis> Perhrials -> monitors
<superior> hi, meine Taskbar zeigt keine offenen Programme mehr an. Weiss jemand woran das liegt?
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: uhm, I have this "System settings" thing, there is Computer Administration > Monitor & Display > The thing is that I can't configure the screen resolution there because it thinks it can only display 1600x1200 at 50Hz, which is wrong. I configured the right hardware like a dozen times already but it keeps forgetting it, I guess because of some clinch with nvidia-settings
<Shapeshifter> !de | superior
<ubotu> superior: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<superior> ah thx
<rahul> hey shapeshifter are you using a desktop or laptop and what videocard/
<rahul> ?
<Roberth> can anybody share the default fonts.conf?
<rahul> *
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  i would not be suprised at that. I got a Huge wide display # there.. because i am using twinview
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  you using twinview also? dual monitors?
<ardchoille> My friend just brought his Windows computer over. Is it possible to conect to it and view its desktop in Kubuntu?
<fdoving> ardchoille: yeah, try rdesktop
<Shapeshifter> rahul, dr_willis: It's one nice nvidia adaptor on a desktop PC, I'm using two separate X screens, screen0 and screen1.
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  install 'ultravnc' for windows on it. start the vncserver., connect with a vncclient on linux box. Is amnother way
<Bandit12> where can i get an image to print on my kubuntu dvd?
<rahul> o ok
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  I do recall twinview having a LOT of tweakable things in this area. I had to mess with them ages ago.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: No way to do it without installing something on the Windows box?
<rahul> have you edited xorg.comf?
<rahul> conf*
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  depends on which of the 10000 variants of windows he has. :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: I don't want to use twin view because I need two seperate X screens
<fdoving> Bandit12: there are some stuff at http://kubuntu.org/art/ - i belive gutsy graphics is comming there too.. it has been requested.
<rahul> Shapeshifter have you edited xorg.conf? you should do it yourself if you want to use twinview
<Roberth> can anybody share the default fonts.conf?
<Dr_willis> Ive never used 2 seprate X displays. So cant help ya there.
<Shapeshifter> Isn't there a file for that kde user setting, where I can edit that manually? My xorg.conf is alright, no I don't want to use twinview rahul
<rahul> Shapeshifter twinview is just dual monitor support
<rahul> no, kde user settings don't work very well right now
<Shapeshifter> rahul: TwinView makes one X screen strech over n numbers of physical monitors.
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  there may be some xorg.conf setting that allows the user to change their res.
<Dr_willis> xrandr or somthing sounds famiuler
<Dr_willis> !info xrand
<ubotu> Package xrand does not exist in gutsy
<jeanmass_> hello
<Dr_willis> !find xrand
<ubotu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, xrandr
<jeanmass_> is it possible to install kubuntu on an external hdd?
<Dr_willis> !info  xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: some guy at #xorg told me that xrandr wont work with the proprietary nvidia driver
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  highly likely.
<rahul> Shapeshifter: k if you want 2 seperate X screens you need to define them in xorg.conf yourself.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My clock dident adjust for DST
<Shapeshifter> rahul: I did! it's not the problem, my xorg.conf is fine, in kdm everything is ok, it switches back to some useless stuff when logging in
<rahul> ooohhhh sorry.
<eagles0513875> can someoen tell me why firefox is looking for java when i hava jva6 jre and jdk already installed
<Shapeshifter> rahul: http://pastebin.ca/760852
<draik> bazhang: Hello
<ubuntu> the installer wont run from the liveDVD, and I cant do a install in text mode installer either
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo ubiquity kde_ui
<ubuntu> Bus error (core dumped)
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: try alternate
<sayers> How do I clean the trash as root?
<bazhang> draik: hi! :}
<ubuntu> eagles0513875: alternate cd?
<eagles0513875> ya
<manikfox> eagles0513875: I did, doesn't load either
<draik> bazhang: Back to where we were.... How do I get OpenGL to work?
<samuk1> how change "locked folder"... i cannot acess
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: That damn kde config stuff always turns on xinerama if I work with it. On the other hand nvidia-settings won't change the kde settings. >:( this is so very frustrating. Isn't there a file for the kde user where I can define the resolution it should use for each X screen after logging in?
<eagles0513875> manikfox: what kind of video card do u have
<draik> Which kernel should I be using? -386 or -generic?
<manikfox> eagles0513875: Geforce 7800GTX
<eagles0513875> manikfox: did u have this problem with feisty
<bazhang> draik: I'm guessing generic
<draik> Ok
<draik> Any idea about getting OpenGL to work with my nVidia GeForce 5700LE?
<ScorpKing> hi sayers!
<sayers> ScorpKing: hello
<manikfox> eagles0513875: nope, or any other distro
<ScorpKing> sayers: sudo rm the trash ;)
<sayers> ScorpKing: where is it :s
<draik> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * ScorpKing 21s lag. will be back tomorrow..
<eagles0513875> manikfox: what u could do then is do a dist upgrade
<eagles0513875> manikfox: what i would do is install feisty then i can help u do a complete upgrade
<ubuntu> i need help installing kubuntu to harddisk...
<ScorpKing> sayers: .trash i think
<Dry_Ice> i have a partition on a drive
<Bandit12> thnx fdoving
<manikfox> eagles0513875: do you know how to run the textmode install in console?
<Dry_Ice> and would like to use that partition
<eagles0513875> manikfox: what u mean a dist-upgrade
<manikfox> eagles0513875: I am in the liveDVD, i want to install it on my lvm2... i can do it manually like in gentoo, but I was wondering if I could run the text mode installer from konsole
<Dvius> Greetings!
<eagles0513875> i have never used lvm before
<bazhang> hi!
<eagles0513875> !info lvm
<ubotu> Package lvm does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<manikfox> eagles0513875: pretend IU didnt say that
<manikfox> eagles0513875: I*
<eagles0513875> manikfox: lol
<Dvius> I am trying to import my old emails from Thunderbird into Kontact (KMail).  However I do not appear to have an "Import Messages..." in my "Tools" menu.
<Dvius> Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  you 'could' temeraly disable the fancy things.. and use the 'nv' driver and let the user set their res. ( that would set the  proper settings/file) then reenable the fancy stuff. :)
<Dry_Ice> i need help installing kubuntu from the live cd...
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  i dont know where that setting is  in .kde somewhere  :)
<Dry_Ice> anyone?
<Tm_T> Dry_Ice: you may like to tell what help you need
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: ask your question
<Dry_Ice> how do i install linux on a partition?
<Dry_Ice> specifically, kubuntu
<Ellipsys> Is anyone using the fglrx 8.42.3 driver currently?
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: what isn't clear about it?
<webvictim> you put the live CD in and boot from it
<webvictim> and follow the instructions
<angasule> Dry_Ice: use manual partitioning? it'll let you specify whatever partitioning you want
<Roberth> can anybody share the default fonts.conf?
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: I'm not following, what could I do with the nv driver? I mean the problem is that the kde configuration utility doesn't support using two X screns, instead it automatically enables xinerama when choosing "dual head". On the other hand the nvidia-settings tool wont set the kde settings for the user. How can the nv driver help?
<Dry_Ice> i have a drive...that ive partitioned...
<Dvius> Can somebody help me?  I am trying to import my old emails from Thunderbird into Kontact (KMail).  However I do not appear to have an "Import Messages..." in my "Tools" menu.
<Dry_Ice> and it won't let me use the partition
<draik> How do I install the Restricted Drivers in Kubuntu.
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: how did you partition it?
<draik> The instructions do not work with Kubuntu 7.10
<webvictim> (as in, what program did you use)
<webvictim> draik: it should ask you the first time you boot
<ardchoille> fdoving: rdesktop works from command line perfectly, thank you for the advice :)
<angasule> Dvius: File->Import messages
<draik> There isn't an option with K Menu > System Settings > Advanced > Restricted Drivers
<ardchoille> fdoving: is there a gui for rdesktop?
<draik> webvictim: I don't recall seeing it
<Dry_Ice> webvictim: i used the cd...
<Dry_Ice> the installer
<angasule> draik: are you using gutsy?
<draik> angasule: Yes
<webvictim> ardchoille: krdc?
<ardchoille> webvictim: I can't get krdc to connect
<webvictim> ardchoille: you're using rdp:/put.your.ip.here
<Dvius> angasule: I see it now!  Except it is greyed out... ?
<angasule> draik: do you have an nvidia card or something that would require restricted drivers?
<angasule> Dvius: have you set up an account?
<Dvius> Yes.
<Dvius> Even successfully sent and received email.
<Dry_Ice> webvictim: how do i figure out what the mount point is?
<draik> angasule: nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE
<Dry_Ice> for the particular partition
<ardchoille> webvictim: Ah, works great, thank you
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: you just want one big partition for everything?
<angasule> draik: weird, I don't know why it would be greyed out in that case
<webvictim> ardchoille: :}
<Dry_Ice> webvictim: no
 * ardchoille just got another Windows user interested in Kubuntu :)
<angasule> Dvius: well, I don't really use it, so I have no idea
<draik> angasule: Greyed out? It's not even there.
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  the easy way is to leave a section of the hd 'unallocated' and let the installer install to that. let it make the partition
<Dry_Ice> webvictim: i have a partition...and it wont let me use it
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: what's the rror?
<angasule> draik: oh, no idea, sorry
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: what's the error?
<[mag]> Hi :) I am wondering if I should choose 32-bit or 64-bit kubuntu for my Opteron system. I searched the tubes, but the reviews I found of the 64 bit version were several years old. How is the 64bit version doing?
<Dry_Ice> dr_Willis_: the installer did make the partition
<Dvius> :-(
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  then it should of set the mount points also
<Dry_Ice> webvictim: there're multiple errors :P
<draik> ardchoille: I converted 4 Windows users. 2 XP and 2 Vista
<[mag]> Speccifically, are video and audio codecs optimised for it yet?
<Dry_Ice> dr_willis_: hmm, that's strange, coz it isn't...
<Dr_willis_> I tend to let it use whole hd's however. :) so i dont rember the exact specifics of the installer.
<Dry_Ice> ic...
<Dr_willis_> People starting out - often have issues understanding how the installer wants/names partitions
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: the mount point for your "standard" parition should be /
<Dr_willis_> You need a / partition. and a swap partition,
<Dry_Ice> would someone help me use the installer to repartition the disk?
<Dry_Ice> i don't have any data on it atm
<Dr_willis_> '/' IS the mountpoint :) and what its called.
<Dry_Ice> ok...
<ardchoille> draik: Awesome :)
<Dry_Ice> it doesn't work :P
<angasule> Dr_willis: yeah, a guide would be nice
<webvictim> how big is the partition?
<Dr_willis_> normally i  just use ' Use all unallocated space'
<Dry_Ice> 120000 mb...
<webvictim> do you have any reason to want more than one partition?
<Dry_Ice> yep
<Dr_willis_> so a sample layout would be (befor installing)   (Windows a few gb) (Unallocated  The rest of the HD)
<webvictim> hint: if you don't know what a mount point is, the answer is probably no... :P
<Dry_Ice> its my backup drive...
<Dr_willis_> Note that Unallocated is NOT the same as empty. :)
<Dry_Ice> i have 2 drives...
<Dry_Ice> connected to my coermput
<kwtm> Where can I get Kubuntu 7.10 CD's over a torrent?  I can only find torrents for the DVD version.
<Dry_Ice> computer*
<webvictim> kwtm: are the HTTP mirrors not working? :
<webvictim> *:)
<Dr_willis_> kwtm,  I googled for ubuntu torrent downloads and got a site (torrent.ubuntu.com?)  that had all the links
<bazhang> kwtm: linuxtracker dot org
<Dr_willis_> links to them all # of seeds and so forth
<kwtm> Dr_willis_ and bazhang: Thanks for your info.  Will check it out now.
<Dr_willis_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Dr_willis_> first google hit. :)
<bazhang> kwtm: no problem
<Dry_Ice> ERROR!!! The FATs don't match. If you don't know what this means, then select cancel, run scandisk on the file system, and then come back.
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: and did you do that? :)
<Dry_Ice> no, it has another window with a msg...
<Dry_Ice> i'm typing that up, just a sec
<vincent_> !subpixel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subpixel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vincent_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<twager> Using Konversation and it will not recognise / to give a command..Any ideas ?
<bazhang> twager: compiz enabled?
<vincent_> subpixel font rendering is enabled by default in kubuntu 7.10 right?
<Dr_willis_> Troubleshooting 101 :) is now . #1 - disable compiz   heh...
<twager> bazhang: yes
<kwtm> Dr_willis_ : It took some searching.  If you just follow the directory (the web site you gave me is the HTTP interface to a FTP server) to the "releases", it only gets to the DVD release.  You have to go to the "simple" subdirectory, and it's under "desktop".  It didn't say "CD", but I guess if it's not a DVD then it's a CD.
<metiuz> ATi drivers can remove XGL session and desktop effects??
<bazhang> twager: there's a conflict between the two, was over at #konversation and they sent me to #compiz-fusion
<Dry_Ice> Do you want to return to the partitioning menu? You have not selected any partitions for use as swap space. Enabling swap space is recommended so that the system can make better use of the available physical memory, and so that it behaves better when physical memory is scarce. You may experience installation problems if you do not have enough physical memory. If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and assign a swap partition,
<Dry_Ice> the installation will continue without swap space.
<Dry_Ice> ok/cancel?
<webvictim> Dry_Ice: right, ok.
<webvictim> you need to make two partitions
<twager> bazhang: Thanks..
<Dry_Ice> yep...
<Dr_willis_> kwtm,  or you could look at the filesize. :)
<metiuz> ATi drivers can remove XGL session and desktop effects??
<webvictim> one needs to be double the size of your RAM, as a rough guide
<bazhang> twager: no problem :}
<kwtm> bazhang: The web site you mentioned looks like a 3rd party web site to point to the Kubuntu torrents, but I wonder if there's a possibility of trojans?  Anyway, I got the torrent file.  Thanks.
<Dry_Ice> ok...
<webvictim> which is your swap partition
<Dry_Ice> and what format should that partition be?
<webvictim> that should be "swap"
<bazhang> kwtm: no worries there--use it all the time
<Dry_Ice> ok...
<metiuz> ATi drivers can remove XGL session and desktop effects??
<Dr_willis_> kwtm,  you refering to http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  ?  every file is a single click to get the .torrent there for me. :)
<webvictim> and then the other partiton can use the rest of your drive
<webvictim> the format of that should probably be "ext3"
<kwtm> Dr_willis_: technically, yes, but remember, I'm looking for a torrent.  Those are, like, 2k in size. :)  Fortunately, right next to "kubuntu-desktop-torrent (27k)" was "kubuntu-desktop (698M)", so I knew that was the right thing.
<webvictim> with mount point "/"
<kwtm> Dr_willis_ : Oh, I didn't do the port number.  Let me check it out.
<Dry_Ice> ok
<Dr_willis_> kwtm,  Heh heh :)
<metiuz> ATi drivers can remove XGL session and desktop effects??
<MPL> ubuntu wiki down?
<webvictim> metiuz: that isn't a question...
<Dr_willis_> kwtm,  yea. google gave me the url with port #'s must be the torrent trracker site.
<webvictim> what are you trying to ask? :)
<metiuz> why??
<metiuz> sry my english is little
<berti_> frage
<webvictim> it's ok :)
<berti_> kannst mir mal helfen
<metiuz> i was install ati graphic card drivers
<webvictim> !de | berti_
<ubotu> berti_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tm_T> !away > TimS|away
<metiuz> by Restriced Driver Manager
<twager> bazhang: Forgot to say it runs ok on my Sidux partition ..
<webvictim> ok :)
<kwtm> Dr_willis_: wow.  I guess the port number makes a big difference. :)  Yes, I found everything at :6969
<berti_> kann man bei kubunto kein icq richtig laden?
<metiuz> and after installation i was reboot
<bazhang> twager: ktorrent?
<ubuntu_> hola
<powerup> i need some help with updates...can anyone help me?
<ubuntu_> que es este canal
<metiuz> after reboot i want start desktop effects
<webvictim> ubuntu_: this is #kubuntu
<bazhang> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<donaraz> :)
<nonewmsgs_> amorak isnt playing my mp3s, but i have the generic restricted codecs and can play them fine with kaffeine
<metiuz> i open system/settings/ desktop effects
<Shapeshifter> Why doesn't this work!?! I'm going mental -.-'' WHY... Does anyone know how I can turn of EID / EDID detection in the Monitor & Display Settings Dialog for kde? This piece of * just keeps giving me "51HZ" for a Sony GDM500PS monitor which DOES 85HZ at 1600x1200. Why, why does this have to be, why does it have to hurt this much! And yes, my xorg.conf is configured perfectly. Why does KDE have to be so damn persistent. When I was s
<twager> bazhang: Konversation runs ok on Sidux and the / character works ok
<bazhang> twager: ok, my bad--too long on IRC lol
<metiuz> and write : The Compostie extension is not available
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  does it work with Other window managers properly?
<metiuz> somebody can help me??
<powerup> i need some help with updates...can anyone help me?
<webvictim> powerup: ask your question
<draik> bazhang: sudo nvidia-xorg breaks my x server
<bazhang> powerup: what's the question?
<draik> powerup: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<powerup> i have ubuntu ultimate 1.5 and i can't update
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: it did with gnome when I had Ubuntu running on that machine.
<Roberth> can anybody share the default fonts.conf?
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  interesting. COuld try some very light window manager like jwm see if it works with it. try to focus on if its a KDE specific issue or a X specific Issue.
<metiuz> webvictim: can you say me what I have to do beacause I can use desktop effects ??
 * Dr_willis_ wonders what Ubuntu Ultimate even is...
<nonewmsgs_> and ubuntu ultimate is ubuntu with EVERY package
 * Dr_willis_ wonders if Ubuntu Ultimate  has their own tech support channel.
<bazhang> haha
 * Dr_willis_ wonders whats so Ultimate about that?
<bazhang> cool channel name
 * Dr_willis_ wonders if thers a Kubuntu Kultimate
<metiuz> :/
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: I actually got it working with 2x 1600x1200 now by altering the order in which I used the kde tool and nvidia-settings, but now my primary screen gives me eye cancer by running at 51Hz at 1600x1200.... I am completely sure that it is a KDE specific issue, because kde seems to have no support at all for running multiple X screens. It automatically supposes that you want to use Xinerama
<webvictim> !pl | metiuz
<ubotu> metiuz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  Hmm.  You are running KDE as 2 seperate users on 2 seperate X sessions eh?
<metiuz> thx
<webvictim> :)
<webvictim> might be easier for you
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: No, I'm apparently the same user with two X sessions, but I can't configure them indipendently in the kde settings tool
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  Hmm. thats interesting.
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  ive had 'similer' issues when using vnc, and having the same user logged in twice running kde 2 times.
<Dr_willis_> KDE  got a little confused at times. gnome did also.
<nonewmsgs_> ok i installed a bunch of xine plugins and it's working now
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  an interesting test would be to try it with 2 differnt users.
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  what are you running that needs 2 seperate X displays anyway?
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: This is really tring ^^ At least I got it this fat, having 2 times 1600x1200 with wrong freqs. I guess it wouldn't matter if I used two different users because KDE alsways enables xinerama no matter what I'm doing in the kde config. But I'll try. Buut, how can I do that? ^^
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: Well, you really want to know why? .... ;)
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter, ive seen/heard simielr things done with mythtv on one display, normal X on another. Thats  almost the layout i got on this box.
<Dr_willis_> Im just using twinview and told MythTV to stay on display #1 fullscreened however.
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  the 'mythtv' guys/forums/wiki/ Might have some leads on the topic. :)
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis: mh, well, how can I start two X sessions with two different users?
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  good question. :) not sure.. other then the proper commands from rc.local perhaps.
<gt40> bonjour qui pourai m aider
<Dr_willis_> Ive never explored the 2  X sessions thing much
<bazhang> !fr | gt40
<ubotu> gt40: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<draik> How do I get OpenGL to work with my nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE graphics card?
<Gast590> Hallo, ich haette ein Paar fragen zu kubuntu. Haette jemand einen Augenblick Zeit?
<Dr_willis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<powerup> can anyone remote control my pc and fix some problems please ?
<Dr_willis_> powerup,  -  depends on the issue. :)  and if you got ssh installed.. and firewalls and other things...
<Gast590> Wie kann ich den Kanal aendern?
<Dr_willis_> best to learn how to fix things yourself.
<draik> Sorry, restarted X Server
<draik> How do I get OpenGL to work with my nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE graphics card?
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: I think I'm beginning to understand what KDE is doing here. It automatically adjusts the freq to the one used by the lowest "frequenting" screen in the setup. My 2nd display runs fine at 1600x1200 @ 75HZ so it does the same for my primary screen, which could do 85Hz...
<bazhang> !de | Gast590
<ubotu> Gast590: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Gast590> Wie kann ich diesen Kanal beitreiten?
<bazhang> :{
<Dr_willis_> No Hoblo. ;)
<Shapeshifter> Gast950: anstatt auf #kubuntu zu gehen gehst du einfach in #kubuntu-de
<ardchoille> Shapeshifter: Thank you
<Gast590> Wie soll das gehen, worauf muss ich klicken?
<Shapeshifter> Gast590: ja ich kenn ja deinen irc client nicht. geh einfach aus diesem channel raus, und joine dem channel #kubuntu-de
<Gast590> Dieser Chat ist auf einer Internetseite, ich habe keinen "client".
<bazhang> :P
<Gast590> Ich bin auf "http://www.kubuntu.de/index.php"
<ardchoille> Shapeshifter: You and Gast590 are welcome to use #ardchoille temporarily if needed :)
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> who's the op in that channel? :}
<ardchoille> me
<Gast590> Ist das nicht der Kubuntu Online Support?
<bazhang> just kidding ardchoille
<Shapeshifter> ardchoille: he doesn't get how to change a channel. So that wont work ;) Can't you just transfer him?
<ardchoille> bazhang: oh, hehe
<powerup> <Dr_willis_> are u still here?
<ardchoille> Shapeshifter: It doesn't work that way
<Shapeshifter> Gast590: Doch, aber nur auf englisch. Der deutsche support ist im channel #kubuntu-de Auf der seite die du mir gegegebn hast sehe ich kein login zu irc chat support.
<ardchoille> Shapeshifter: tell him to click on the blue channel name
<bazhang> Gast590:  type /join #kubuntu-de
<BigPick> o/
<Shapeshifter> Gast950: Versuch, folgendes in deine eingabezeile zu schreiben: /join #kubuntu-de
<Gast590> Hier der Link von der deutsch Sprachigen Kubuntu Seite:
<Gast590> http://www.kubuntu.de/index.php?option=com_mospjirc&Itemid=55
<draik> bazhang: You need gast to click on the link
<draik> bazhang: link to the channel
<draik> Shapeshifter: Tell Gast to click on the channel name. It will direct them straight there
<bazhang> draik: Shapeshifter has told him like five times already
<Shapeshifter> Gast590: Du kannst auch einfach auf den channel namen clicken: #kubuntu-de
<powerup> can anyone remote control my pc and fix some problems please ?
<ardchoille> powerup: It would be better if you asked questions here and learned how to do it
<Shapeshifter> draik: I'm not sure his java web applet allows him that. I don't know why he's landet here anyway because the web applet he posted should actually open #kubuntu-de
<bazhang> powerup: that might not be wise--best to fix it yourself--what is the problem exactly
<powerup> i would learn much faster if i see someone doing it
<powerup> :)
<powerup> the problem is i can't update my system
<Gast590> Danke  Shapeshifter
<ardchoille> Shapeshifter: Or you could turn filtering off for your nick and pm him
<bazhang> powerup: could you be more precise?
<draik> Shapeshifter: Seems as though they got it now
<ardchoille> powerup: do you mean upgrading to a new release or updating the software you already have?
<Shapeshifter> draik: hope so
<bazhang> thanks Shapeshifter
<ardchoille> Shapeshifter: Glad you're here :)
<draik> Shapeshifter: They did. /whois gast and you'll see they are in here and -de
<Shapeshifter> draik: mh, indeed. I'm not so familiar with irc myself ^^
<powerup> i don't know...what's better? ...i have ubuntu ultimate 1.5dvd and 7.10 dvd
<powerup> can i upgrade to 7.10 from dvd?
<bazhang> powerup: you mean kubuntu 7.10?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | powerup
<ubotu> powerup: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<draik> powerup: I don't see why not
<draik> The interesting about upgrading was that my laptop crashed during the installation of the upgrades, not my desktop.
<bazhang> thus crashing opengl?
<draik> bazhang: It's a bit far-fetched, but who knows.
<BigPick> I had the same problem draik. My two desktops crashed as well.
<draik> I know it's frowned upon, but is there a way I can get Beryl on Gutsy. Compiz is **explicit**
<ardchoille> draik: compiz and beryl merged, the result is compiz-fusion
<BigPick> Well Beryl is merged with Compiz currently.
<powerup> when i insert the 7.10 dvd i get this message A distribution volume with software packages has been detected.
<powerup> Would you like to try to upgrade from it automatically?
<powerup> i ckick run upgrade
<BigPick> powerup: That's good.
<bazhang> powerup: doing a fresh install, ie wiping hard drive?
<powerup> and then i get this message: Nu pot obţine acces exclusiv
<powerup> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<BigPick> Do you have adept or something smiliar open?
<powerup> i don't know? where can i check that?
<bazhang> draik: you want to run only Beryl?
<BigPick> Well, it would be a window.
<bazhang> !aptfix | powerup
<ubotu> powerup: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<powerup> powerup@powerup-desktop:~$ !aptfix | powerup
<powerup> bash: !aptfix: event not found
<powerup> powerup@powerup-desktop:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<powerup> powerup@powerup-desktop:~$
<powerup> powerup@powerup-desktop:~$
<powerup> what now?
<bazhang> powerup: those are two seperate commands, first use one, then after that is finished use the other
<powerup> i know...that's how i did
<bazhang> powerup: first the sudo...., then the sudo..., leave out the aptfix part
<powerup> i got u know
<bazhang> ok
<powerup> now what do i do?
<bazhang> you ran them both?
<powerup> yes
<ardchoille> powerup: Now try the upgrade again
<bazhang> and this is a fresh install?
<powerup> yes
<bazhang> listen to ardchoille
<bazhang> :}
<ardchoille> powerup: This is a fresh install? Which version did you install?
<bazhang> ubuntu ultimate ardchoille
<ardchoille> oh
<vincent_> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<vincent_> is there a way to install kickoff menu for gutsy? pls answer
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: Dammit, I DID IT! It's working :D that was some complicated stuff....
<bazhang> vincent_: it's not in the software repositories
<ardchoille> vincent_: There is an ubuntu .deb floating around. I installed it but the kickoff ui seemed to have bugs.. it looked like a webpage with the CSS badly written
<ardchoille> vincent_: ?Have you tried kbfx? It's in the repos
<vincent_> thats sad i'm from suse. like the menu a lot...
<draik> bazhang: Yes, only beryl
<ardchoille> vincent_: iirc, kickoff will be in kde4
<bazhang> draik: any reason?
<psie> Hello, is there a key combination to execute commands in KDE?
<bazhang> vincent_: kbfx is much nicer
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  now make a wiki page on it!
<draik> bazhang: I didn't like Compiz when it first came out and I don't much like Compiz-Fusion
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  what was the trick?
<Chousuke> psie: alt-f2 should work
<bazhang> psie: many--which are you looking for?
<ardchoille> psie: Tried katapult?
<psie> Actually i want to help somone else she is using kde
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: I thought about that, which wiki?
<ardchoille> !wiki
<RIKE> AHHHH
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  no idea. :) heh.
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<RIKE> Psie??????
 * draik uses Katapult primarily
<psie> and she keeps telling me that alt+f2 doesnt't work
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  put a link to it at the !nvidia factoid wiki page i guess
<psie> yeah
<Dr_willis_> !nvidia
<icewaterman> anyone here tried the free r300 drivers with gutsy?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RIKE> yes i sayed!
<psie> ich versuch dir sogar hier was an infos zu besorgen
<RIKE> mein pc is abgestürzt
<psie> hmm
<RIKE> wenn alles klappt küss ich dir die füße ;)
<psie> das versteh ich net
<psie> lol
<RIKE> kannst du das letzte sagen
<ben-schmark> j'ai redemarrer X
<ardchoille> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ben-schmark> toujours mesa
<bazhang> !de | RIKE
<ubotu> RIKE: please see above
<powerup> do flash web pages work with 7.10 amd64 ?
<RIKE> ich hab nur noch alt+strg nd f gelsen
<psie> lol
<icewaterman> powerup: yes
<icewaterman> powerup: you need to install flashplugin-nonfree
<psie> @ RIKE try ALT + F2 again
<powerup> ok thanks
<psie> is something happening
<RIKE> ja hab ich :)
<psie> appearing?
<RIKE> und dann?
<psie> passier was?
<psie> ein fenster geht aus?
<psie> auf?
<RIKE> ja
<psie> super
<RIKE> iwi befehl eingeben
<psie> warte
<ardchoille> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<draik> !de | RIKE
<psie> ich schreib dich mal pers. an
<ubotu> RIKE: please see above
<Shapeshifter> ardchoille, Dr_willis_: I'm not sure that would fit into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto I can post a link at the factoid page but where should I write the wiki entry?
<psie> ok guys
<draik> !de | psie
<ubotu> psie: please see above
<psie> we are leaving
<draik> bazhang: So... Possible? Beryl + Gutsy?
<psie> @ RIKE plz come to private caht!
<psie> chat
<leprod6> ciao a tutti
<RIKE> wo?
<RIKE> wie gehtn das heirß
<bazhang> draik: possible--likely, though not sure how to go about it--can tell you about compiz-fusion if you like :}
<leprod6> cè qualche italiano qui?
<ardchoille> !it
<leprod6> hi to all
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> !it | leprod6
<ubotu> leprod6: please see above
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  hmm some where on help.ubuntu.com :) guess it can be linkee to from the boottom of the wiki under 'related' links.
<psie> in den anderen raum der sich geöffnet hat oder in ubuntu-de
<Dr_willis_> Twinview Configuration Guide  perhaps?
<leprod6> ops bye!
<draik> bazhang: I tried it. I can't rotate. I don't get the cube. It does nothing. It's like staring at option, choosing them and then being told, "Yeah, I would love to do that too"
<ardchoille> psie: Please take the German to the German channel
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  ive only edited/tweaked a few of the wiki pages.
<intExDK> Hey. I would like to find a mount software similar to Daemon Tools for Linux/Kubuntu. Anybody?
<psie> guys please tell me if i can open a terminal in kde using the command xterm?
<bazhang> draik: well, I've run through all the things you need to do (and you've apparently done), not sure where to go from here. :}
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors - seems ready for your editing needs. :)
<b0nn> psie: have you tried to?
<timri> psie: Dont like konsole?
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  given the sad state of that wiki entry. :) got for it!
<draik> bazhang: I don't feel that I have my nVidia card as it should be since I cannot get my OpenGL screensaver to work.
<psie> ok
<Shapeshifter> And besides, this surfaced a new problem: If I start e.g. Amarok on the secondary screen it will put a tiny tray icon on the upper left corner as a single window. How can I put another tray area on the panel I've placed on the secondary screen?
<psie> thats ok 4 me
<ardchoille> psie: you would need to install it forst
<psie> i just dont have kde
<bazhang> hey b0nn
<draik> psie: Yakuake
<me> hello all :)
<b0nn> hey bazhang :)
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: Yeah I'll put it there when I find out how to fix the tray problem ;)
<bazhang> :}
<timri> psie: aptitude install xterm
<psie> ok thx
<me> i just installed kubuntu (again) and can't find the app that lets me change the menu names from long (descriptive) to norman. Anyone know what does that? thanks :)
<ardchoille> psie: You'll need sudo for that
<b0nn> apt-get install porn
<b0nn> :)
<me> norman/normal
<b0nn> we need a porn repo
<ardchoille> me: it's in kcontrol, hold on and I'll find it
<bazhang> !oh my
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<me> ardchoille: thank you so much :)
<bazhang> oops
<ardchoille> me: right click you rpanela dn choose Configure panel
<ardchoille> me: in the Configure gui, go to the Menus section
<draik> ardchoille: Bit of a train wreck there in the middle, huh?
<Shapeshifter> I need a second Tray area (on my secondary taskbar) how can I get that?
<ardchoille> draik: ?
<simone> salve a tutti
<me> wow, that did it :) thanks so much ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> me: yw
<me> i have to write that down :)
<draik> right click you rpanela dn choose Configure panel...     "you rpanela dn"
<me> anyone running 64bit version and "recordmydesktop"?
<me> and if yes, does it work for you?
<bazhang> !it | simone
<psie> sudo passwd root     <<< is this a valid command in kde
<ubotu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<psie> terminal
<ardchoille> draik: yeah, I haven't yet installed libtype-what-I-want-not-what-I-said
<bazhang> hahha
<ardchoille> psie: That is not supported nor necessary, please don't enable your root account, it makes your system less secure.
<draik> ardchoille: I do live chat at work and I'm happy for the spell checker.
<ardchoille> draik: hehe
<me> any "blender" users in here?
<psie> please just tell me if it is working
<draik> me: I use a blender for margaritas, if that helps.
<ardchoille> psie: Tell you if what is working?
<psie> i don'T own a kde i am using ubnutu i just try to help someon eout
<Shapeshifter> me: kind of sometimes on a very low scale
<psie>  sudo passwd root
<psie> thisi command
<Dr_willis_> theres no need to set the root password.
<draik> psie: Yes
<ardchoille> psie: Please don't teach others how to enable the root account, it's not a good thing.
<psie> thx
<draik> psie: sudo su
<Dr_willis_> and  'sudo passwd' will ask for/make  the root password. correct.
<bazhang> psie: sudo is enough
<me> Shapeshifter: cool! it's hard to find blender users. What version of kubuntu are you running?
<ardchoille> psie: sudo -i
<psie> i will tell them to disable it again
<Dr_willis_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> psie: ^^
<Dr_willis_> psie,  why bother? when sudo can do it all.
<ardchoille> psie: Tell them it's quite difficult to brute force a locked root account ;)
<nonewmsgs_> what is the chmod to give users permission to a folder
<psie> Well we need to set up sth. on a GUI what requires a root passwd and it is not working with the sude passwd
<Dr_willis_> nonewmsgs_,  all users? 1 user?  read/write?
<nonewmsgs_> all users rw
<Dr_willis_> psie,  for a gui program use the kdesu command
<psie> lol^
<psie> thx
<vge> chmod +guo rw
<Dr_willis_> kdesu GUICOMMAND
<psie> I have never had kde
<nonewmsgs_> im looking at the help file and im still stuck.  i dont know what octal mode is, etc
<ardchoille> nonewmsgs_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<nonewmsgs_> then use gksudo instead
<nonewmsgs_> ardchoile i want to give rw permission to all users
<me> has anyone managed to install wine 0.9.47 or .48? I'm only showing version 0.9.46
<ardchoille> nonewmsgs_: chmod a+rw
<ardchoille> nonewmsgs_: is this a system file/folder?
<timri> nonewmsgs_: You can do that with konqueror (right click, properties, permissions tab)
<mm_202> Anyone else having FF 2.0.0.8 lock up on 7.10?
<timri> MetaMorfoziS: gutsy repos are frozen at .46
<nonewmsgs_> it wouldnt let me in dolphin, but thanks that is good to know :D the chmod thing worked like a dream too thanks ardchoile
<ardchoille> nonewmsgs_: yw
<timri> nonewmsgs_: Yeah, dolphin is SO much easier >)
<ardchoille> lol
 * Dr_willis_ stuffs dolphin in a tuna can.
<ardchoille> hahaha
<nonewmsgs_> so i should just stick with konquorer as my default file manager
<me> bye :)
<draik> bazhang: I have the nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE. Is that nvidia-glx-new or just nvidia-glx?
<ardchoille> nonewmsgs_: You should stick with the one which works best for you
<draik> Dolphin?
<bazhang> I much prefer dolphin :}
<timri> nonewmsgs: I prefer konqueror
<Shapeshifter> What should I do if the system tray applet in the panel doesn't accept any tray icons? The applet is started but if I e.g. open amarok the amarok tray icon will appear in a little windows in the top left corner of the screen. how can I get the tray icons to show up in the tray?
<nonewmsgs> i will use both :D
<Dr_willis_> I always set Konqueror as my default file manager. :)
<draik> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<bazhang> draik: which have you tried?
<psycholic> Hello how can i use su in kubuntu i thought i knew the password but it don't work
<timri> Dr_willis_: Same here, plus, I removed that d3lph program
<draik> bazhang: With Feisty, I had -new
<ardchoille> !sudo | psycholic
<ubotu> psycholic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<biovore> psycholic: try sudo -i
<timri> psycholic: You used kdesu?
<psycholic> ok thanks
<nonewmsgs> that su/root issue is here a lot.  does that mean that people are migrating from other distros or are reading other distros docs?
<Dr_willis_> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bazhang> migrating
<nonewmsgs> sweet
<Dr_willis_> nonewmsgs,  yep. They cant handle the 'security above all else' mentality that Kubuntu has. :)
<bazhang> draik: have you tried new in gutsy?
<draik> I have -new in Gutsy
<ardchoille> Dr_willis_: wow, nice name for that wrapper, lol
<bazhang> draik: did you see the wiki for your card?
<draik> Which wiki?
<draik> I've gone through so many
<bazhang> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis_> this is the 7500 nvidia card?
<bazhang> 5700 I believe
<Dr_willis_> that # card - just seems to have ... issues.. :)
<mm_202> Is there a way to get tabs in Dolphin?
<draik> nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE
 * timri looks around innocently at the mention of THAT app
<Dr_willis_> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html says that card is supported with the nvidia-glx driver
<Dr_willis_> mm_202,  thats too complex.. so its been removed. :)
<Dr_willis_> along with all the other  to-hard-to-use-features. :)
<bazhang> mm_202: if you look at configure dolphin, then you can choose to customize thte toolbar
<bazhang> err the
<Shapeshifter> What should I do if the system tray applet in the panel doesn't accept any tray icons? The applet is started but if I e.g. open amarok the amarok tray icon will appear in a little windows in the top left corner of the screen. how can I get the tray icons to show up in the tray?
<Dr_willis_> Then again.. ive had so many other issues with Dolphin. I havent explored it much
<mm_202> bazhang: danke
<timri> Dr_willis_: Ouch, bad pun
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  ive noticed that issue at times with compiz.
<BigPick> I like dolphin so far.
<timri> Shapeshifter: Screenshot?
<hdevalence> hey do you know how to set it so that if I touch the touchpad it doesn't click?
<bazhang> wow--I like dolphin. :/
<psycholic> nonewmsgs: i have 2 rigs one is my wifes this is mine i have thought about making my rig a ubuntu rig but my wifes rig is the test ground...
<timri> hdevalence: MaxTapTime in xorg.conf
<Shapeshifter> timri: I can get you a screenshot, wait a minute...
<bazhang> mm_202: but it doesn't seem to do much..sorry :{
<mm_202> yeah, that sucks
<psycholic> any way do i need to log out after i add my user to sudo
<mm_202> why the hell did they remove the tabs??
<psycholic> or should it just pick up the change
<timri> mm_202: I think Dr W gave a sufficiently eloquent explanation
<bazhang> haha
<timri> psycholic:  I think you have to log out first, not sure though
<mm_202> lol, /me was hoping he was joking :S
<psycholic> i'll give it a go all i got is time....
<Dr_willis_> mm_202,  :)
<Dr_willis_> Make things user friendly by removing features. :)
<Dr_willis_> The new 'paradime'
<mm_202> lol
<hdevalence> timri: how do I use it? I can't find MaxTapTIme in man xorg.conf
<timri> hdvalence: One moment please
<hdevalence> timri: ok
<draik> bazhang: Yes, I've been through those wikis numerous times. What do you think?
<sweettooth> hey there, im setting my new kontact mailbox, do i still need to get gotmail to check hotmail?
<miso_> I've got an external drive at /media/store which I can't write to (unless I sudo). How can I fix this? I want to use it for backup...
<timri> hdevalence: In the InputDevice section corresponding to your touchpad, add the line:
<timri> hdevalence: Option  "MaxTapTime"  "0"
<bazhang> draik: Dr_willis_ says it is the glx one, I'd trust him over anything I might say :}
<Shapeshifter> timri: Look, http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7743/snapshot3mw8.png8 I can move around and scale the tray icon on the screen, but the tray area (which i right clicked on here) stays empty
<timri> hdevalence: Then restart X
<timri> Shapeshifter: Correct url: http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7743/snapshot3mw8.png
<draik> bazhang: glx it is...
<Dr_willis_> Huh? what? huh? :)
<bazhang> draik: good luck
<Dr_willis_> Yea. that was on the nvidia supported cards link.
<Shapeshifter> timri: yes
<timri> Shapeshifter: HOLY COW! never seen that one before
<draik> Why do I always get this message...
<draik> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Kde
<draik> debconf: (Unable to load Qt -- is libqt-perl installed?)
<draik> debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<draik> Ok, done.
<Dr_willis_> Ive seen that meddage befor..
<draik> Restart X?
<draik> Also, should I use Generic or 386 for the kernel?
<bazhang> draik: did you install libqt-perl?
<Dr_willis_> the  apt package tools can support different 'methods' for getting input from the user during install.
<hdevalence> timri: out of Configured Mouse and Synaptics Touchpad, the touchpad is the right one, right?
<Dr_willis_> dialog - is the classic console based one I belive.
<Shapeshifter> timri: well.... it "might" just have something to do with me using two X screens ^^ On screen0 the tray works correctly. All I want is a second tray on screen1.
<draik> bazhang: Just did
<psycholic> all i want to do is flush my iptables
<bazhang> htop is so nice. thanks all.
<timri> hdevalence: Yes. I can paste that section if you want.
<hdevalence> timri: I'm ignoring all the ones that say tablet PC only
<Dr_willis_> There used to be some dpkg-reconfigure option that could set the differnt ways/modes it used.
<miso_> apologies for reasking - can anywone tell me how to make /media/store writeable for a normal user?
<hdevalence> timri: Thanks for the help
<Dr_willis_> miso_,  what sort of HD  is on /media/store?
<timri> Shapeshifter: Ah!
<miso_> usb
<Dr_willis_> miso_,  and its filesystem is?
<timri> hdevalence: Of course, the section for the touchpad ONLY!
<miso_> fat
<draik> Dr_willis_ bazhang: Logout, restart X, Login?
<Shapeshifter> timri: so the tray applet on screen1 is broken.
<timri> hdevalence: You're welcome
<miso_> fwiw I'm runnin gutsy
<Dr_willis_> miso_,  Hmm..   it 'should' mount that thing where all users can access it.
<Dr_willis_> miso_,  is it read only? or cant even read it?
<miso_> Dr W - it mounts fine, I just can't write a file (or directory) to it. I can read from it. If sudo, can do anything...
<Shapeshifter> timri, Dr_willis_: and in fact it works when Compiz-Fusion is disabled...
<timri> Shapeshifter: The strange thing is, there should be only one ! (no pun intended)
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  now ya know why compiz was not included by default. :)
<bazhang> haha
<Dr_willis_> miso_,  Hmm.. Not sure of what/where to fix it. other then to manually mount the thing.
<timri> Shapeshifter: Your kicker spans the two screens? Perhaps that helps
<draik> bazhang: Nope. Screensaver still doesn't work.
<n1lo> where i can install compiz-fusion on kubuntu 7.10?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<draik> !compiz
<timri> Shapeshifter: As in: http://osdir.com/ml/kde.devel.konversation/2006-07/msg00011.html
<bazhang> n1lo: you need to install some packages--are you ok with the command line?
<Shapeshifter> timri: as I have two independent X screens I can't even span one kicker over both screens, I'm using two independent kickers. It's actually quite fun to see how kde is shaking things up because somethings are unrelated between the two screens, other things are connected and will be treated as one session. ;)
<timri> Shapeshifter: Yeah, in that case dcop must have a field day :)
<Dr_willis_> At one time i had kde going twice  - once in vnc, once in the desktop.. if i logged out of ONE.. then BOTH would logout
<n1lo> bazhang: ah ok, tks. . . i know the commands to install! =]
<timri> Shapeshifter: Perhaps this is one for #kde
<Shapeshifter> timri: If I 1. close compiz, 2. start amarok, 3. start compiz the tray icon is in the taskbar, and then 4. close amarok, 5. open amarok I get the floating tray icon again. Well. Mh. It could as well be for #compiz-fusion. I'll ask over there ;)
<draik> bazhang: Ok. Let's start fresh. I want to get Compiz-Fusion working. All I care about having is a rotating cube and the ability to place my mouse in the upper right corner and seeing all of the open applications from the 4 sides of my cube.
<timri> Shapeshifter: Good luck.
<n1lo> bazhang: I was think: "Were is the botton to press to install compiz-fusion?"
<Dr_willis_> Im amazed at the effort people go through for compiz eye candy.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<n1lo> bazhang: Its not implemented.
<bazhang> n1lo: ok  then you need to sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-kde emerald
<froggles> hi gang
<bazhang> draik: I think it might be an issue with your card--is it a laptop, or a desktop
<froggles> how do i turn off iptables?
<draik> bazhang: Desktop
<n1lo> Dr_willis_: I think it get a lot of memory. =(
<froggles> does kubuntu come with iptables enabled ?
<Dr_willis_> froggles,  it comes with no rules by default
<froggles> oh
<Dr_willis_> froggles,  so if its ON with no rules - is that off? :)
<Dr_willis_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bazhang> guarddog is nice
<bazhang> draik: you now have the proper drivers installed for your card--correct?
<draik> bazhang: I have nvidia-glx installed, no longer -new.
<bazhang> and you have all the packages I just listed for n1lo as well, right?
<froggles> how do i turn off iptables ?
<sweettooth> hi there, I typed cat /proc/asound/cards and i want to check the device to another card, how do i do that?
<Dr_willis_> froggles,  if theres no 'rules' set with iptables - then it basicially is off
<bazhang> draik: you have those installed as well?
<Dr_willis_>  sudo iptables --list
<Ch1ppy> hey, ever since I upgraded to gutsy my nvidia drivers get removed every reboot.  I suspect this has something to do wit hthe new Restricted Drivers thing, but I have no idea how to fix it?
<Dr_willis_> Reinstall them with the 'restricted-manager' tool  perhaps?
<Dr_willis_> You dident use AUtomatix or Envy  have you?
<Alarm> first of all, how can i see all the refresh rates that my monitor supports on each resolution ?
<Ch1ppy> Dr_willis_: I've installed them from the nvidia sh installer.  How do I resintall them with the restricted driver tool?
<Dr_willis_> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<merlett> hiho!
<merlett> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ch1ppy> Dr_willis_: I know what it is, and how to get to it, but that doesn't help me reinstall drivers with it
<Dr_willis_> Install the package, run the tool. :) click the nvidia box. BUT if you ahve allready used the nvidia isntaller.. you might be confusing things.
<Shapeshifter> How can I add apps to be started upon login? for gnome there's this session manager but the session manager in kde has no such options. Where can I add these apps?
<Ch1ppy> Dr_willis_: As I said, nvidia drivers are already installed, so the box is checked
<Dr_willis_> not sure of the proper way to use the nvidia install scripts
<Dr_willis_> it may be the module just isent getting loaded at startup.
<Ch1ppy> Dr_willis_: it was before upgrading to gutsy... but is there any way to check?
<Dr_willis_> when it dosent work. use 'lsmod' and see whats loaded.
<Dr_willis_> then perhaps manually load the 'nvidia' module with 'sudo modprobe nvidia' and try startx
<Ch1ppy> okay, well brb
<soon> Im trying to get IM contact with someone using Kopete and IRC - would someone here care to help me check it out for me ....
<webvictim> well, you're on IRC...
<webvictim> so you're probably most of the way there :P
<soon> yup - I just need to connect to someone using Kopete - can I try you?
<webvictim> i don't understand
<webvictim> you want to send me a private message?
<soon> Actually I dont really know Kopete at all ....
<webvictim> heh
<draik> bazhang: Sorry, got a visit from a cousin I never knew I had.
<draik> bazhang: Yes, I have those installed
<webvictim> well, IRC isn't like a conventional IM service
<soon> I recon, I can use it to connect 1-to-1 via IRC
<webvictim> IRC needs a server
<webvictim> and for two people, it's a bit pointless
<Shapeshifter> Can I specify on which screen an Autostart command should be run? I have two independent X screens and I would need that command to run on screen1 and not screen0
<soon> Its just I dont want the bother of setting up MSN or Jabber accounts
<webvictim> hm, i see what you mean
<webvictim> you can certainly use IRC if you can teach them how to get here :)
<webvictim> you could make your own channel
<webvictim> or just private message (query) each other
<soon> Would I need to use Konversation for the actual chatting or can that be done from within Kopete?
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,    you could do it by making a script that exports the proper SCREEN variable, then runs the command.
<webvictim> i'm not sure what kopete's IRC support is like
<webvictim> but i believe i've seen quit messages with it in, so i'd presume it's possible :)
<Dr_willis_> oops it would be the 'display
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: that's what I'm trying to do, I thought it was DISPLAY=0:1 or something like that but I can hardly google for that information
<Dr_willis_> oops it would be the 'display' variable. not the screen variable, :) my mistake
<soon> hmm
<draik> bazhang: I have it all installed. Sadly enough, I do not have OpenGL working for my screensaver.
<Dr_willis_> 'DISPLAY=0:1 command'     should do it.
<Dr_willis_> IF you have the proper X  permissions
<soon> I've added you as webvictim@Freenode and it tells med youre not available / cant be reached
<Dr_willis_> xhost +localhost may be needed to get ran some how befor you do this.
<webvictim> i don't think it works like that :(
<soon> apparently not :-(
<soon> not to worry ... I'll just tell him to reach me here ...
<soon> thanks though
<Alarm> i got a 19" monitor. how can i set a higher refresh rate for the 1152x864 (the maximum i see is 85) resolution , or through xorg or through the nvidia tool
<Dr_willis_> IRC is radically diffrent from Yahoo and so forth. :)
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: If I do DISPLAY=0:1 command then I get an error "..... yadda... "cannot open display""
<webvictim|> this is a bit weird :P
<webvictim|> but i guess it does work on some level
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  thats the X security stuff precventing what could be bad activity
<Dr_willis_> 'xhost + localhost' on both desktops MAY let it work
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: Well, it doesn't ;)
<Zyklon-B> is there anyone who is a premium member of rapidshare.com and can easily handle with downloading files as in flashget
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: The problem is that emerald doesn't start automatically on screen1 when logging in. CF does, but emerald only starts on screen0. So I wanted to put a script to ~/.kde/Autostart to make it work. The script looks like this: sleep 10 && DISPLAY=0:1 emerald --replace
<psycholic> Ok got sudo to work
<psycholic> flushed my iptables
<psycholic> and i can't get on the web still
<psycholic> any one got any ideas was there a update with 7.10 that might have done this
<draik> bazhang: What's your next step?
<webvictim> psycholic: how doesn't it work?
<webvictim> (as in, what can't you do)
<psycholic> welll i have a router
<psycholic> i check that its connected
<psycholic> i have ktorrent running
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  could be emerald has some issues.. Try it for some other apps and see if it works for them.
<psycholic> it won't connect and no web brosers work
<webvictim> you're on the same computer now though, talking on IRC?
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: DISPLAY=0:1 kate won't work eighter.
<psycholic> no this is my other linux rig
<psycholic> i have a network
<webvictim> sure
<webvictim> does the other computer get an IP address
<psycholic> umm ok
<psycholic> yes
<webvictim> and can you ping the computer you're on now?
<merlett> hi! ie got some problems with the ATI Driver i got from ati.com... i installed them like in the instructions and the 3D Part still doesn work. can anyone help me please?
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  on each desktop. open up a terminal and use the  'xhost + localhost' command
<psycholic> hmmm i never did that before what do i need to type in term to ping my other box i do know the ip
<webvictim> ping <ip>
<webvictim> :P
<psycholic> lol
<hdevalence> hey, so i disabled mouseclicking on the touchpad and now the scroller thing doesn't work. Is that a consequence of disablin gthe tapping?
<psycholic> ok i'll try that
<mneisen> Hi, after installing compiz, katapult ceased to work. Anybody know something about this?
<psycholic> do i have to break this if i want it to stop
<psycholic>  ctrl ^c
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: It doesn't work. I had some problems with X on behalf of something else. I think with "localhost" and this xhost command you're referring to X using network ports. But if you (i don't know how) grep port :600 you will see no X, because it uses a "unix socket" or something like that ^^ I have no idea in detail but....
<psycholic> got this
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: netstat -plunt | grep :600
<psycholic> 67 packets transmitted, 67 received, 0% packet loss, time 66016ms
<psycholic> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.037/0.039/0.045/0.006 ms
<draik> Dr_willis_: You believe my nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE is glx and not glx-new?
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  you are getting into some Old-skool linux/X stuff now. :)
<mneisen> Hi, after installing compiz, katapult ceased to work. Anybody know something about this?
<Dr_willis_> draik,  i never have seen what uses 'glx-new' i though that was for the 8800+ cards.
<Dr_willis_> draik,  it should be nvidia-glx, or glx-new, ts not glx-legacy
<webvictim> mneisen: press alt+f2, type katapult and press enter
<webvictim> then try alt+space
<webvictim> does it work?
<psycholic> how do i check my ip address
<webvictim> psycholic: ifconfig
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: Yeah... it totally sucks. Why can't linux be more dual head friendly. I mean it's soso these days but 3 years ago it was a desaster..
<draik> With Feisty, I tried glx and turned out I needed glx-new (which I found to be weird as well.
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  to be honest with you - you ARE doing some weird things. and i think 1/2 your problems are from using the same user/kde on 2 different sessions.
<Dr_willis_> what you are geting into now has NOTHING to do with dualhead. :) but more of 'dual desktops'
<Dr_willis_> You would encounter similer issues with 2 vnc sessions, or so forth.
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: mh ;) Well, you know actually, why am I doing this? Because I want two independent CF cubes :P
<Dr_willis_> Plus you are adding compiz into the mix - and compiz is very much a 'work in progress'
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: And I have two independet cubes now, its AWESOME.
<lespea> psycholic: ifconfig in a terminal
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,   I find the cube useless... :)
<Dr_willis_> i find most of the compiz stuff useless..
<merlett> hi! ie got some problems with the ATI Driver i got from ati.com... i installed them like in the instructions and the 3D Part still doesn work. can anyone help me please? got an x700
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: Well, matter of taste
<psycholic> well i cant ping the other computer it does nothing and says sent # recived )
<Dr_willis_> some people spend way too much time twiddling wuith eyecandy. :)
<psycholic> i did mange to ping myself lol
<draik> I think bazhang went MIA
<mneisen> webvictim: no, it does not work. it seems like alt+space does not trigger katapult any more.
<lespea> psycholic: could be that a firewall is blocking it
<psycholic> yeah
<Dr_willis_> could be compiz is taking over the keybindings. with somthing else
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: Eyecandy is good. It make's working more fun and less stressful. After all the stress getting it working ^^
<Dr_willis_> since compiz does replace the kde window manager
<webvictim> i just got it going though
<biovore> ^ yup thats it..
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  sounds like you managed to stress yourself out quite a bit fighting with the system.
<psycholic> i installed guardog firewall didn't know what i was doing and fed up something
<webvictim> and i haven't changed the compiz key bindings
<G_Willakers> my laptop doesn't play nice with compiz.  I like it on my desktop though
<psycholic> i tryed to flush my iptables did not work
<Dr_willis_> webvictim,  the default bindings MAY be taking over.
<Dr_willis_> compiz has its own set of keybinding controlls/settings
<ubuntu_> Is there a reason knetworkmanager would work in kubuntu and not in debian with my wireless card?
<webvictim> sure, but i don't think but the default bindings interfere with katapult
<Dr_willis_> webvictim,  try some other kde keybindings..
<Dr_willis_> do any of them work. :)
<webvictim> alt+f2 does :D
<webvictim> although i will admit that i have tried to bind winkey+R to the same function, and it won't work :(
<Dr_willis_> alt-space is often used to activate the windows/menus. thats a common issue with katapult at times
<psycholic> i don't want to have to renintall it that sucks
<Dr_willis_> fire up ccsm and look at all the bindings I guess.
<psycholic> guess i have to
<Dr_willis_> psycholic,  or learn how to use guarddog. :)
<webvictim> psycholic: do sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<psycholic> i uninstalled it
<webvictim> and give a ping another try
<Dr_willis_> guarddog proberly generated a iptables ruleset. which is still around
<psycholic> ok
<psycholic> i can do that
<Dr_willis_> 'sudo iptables --list'  to see them all
<webvictim> bear in mind that i don't know how guarddog works
<webvictim> but i think if you disable iptables, we should be able to work out whether that's the problem
<doe_> hello all
<doe_> I have a quick question: does anyone here know how to use Keep to backup files to a samba share on a network?
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: Well how would I be able to run two parallel X sessions each of them on one screen?
<Dr_willis_> Shapeshifter,  vnc :) and put one in a vncclient window. or xnest
<Dr_willis_> i test out diffrent desktops that way all the time
<Dr_willis_> of course compiz wont work with that stuff
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_yeah well. ...
<Shapeshifter> Dr_willis_: I'm hungry now :P gtg
<Shapeshifter> thx for the help
<Dr_willis_> but it can workj as a test bed to see how to run different apps with display, and xhost and so forth
<Shapeshifter> yeah well. cu then
<psycholic> well iptables has no lists i did do a flush
<psycholic> sudo iptables --flush
<psycholic> can i check to see what ip address are on my network? ie... term
<Dr_willis_> You mean scan the network for what ip address other machines are using?
<mneisen> is there a way to use "normal" KDE window decorations with compiz?
<doe_> mneisen: you probably want kde-window-decorator
<mneisen> doe_: thanks.
<doe_> does anyone know of a good way to automatically back up my home folder to a samba share on the network daily?
<doe_> Keep doesn't seem to like samba shares
<doe_> although if you're willing to help me fix Keep to do it, I'd be grateful
<Dr_willis_> depends on how you are accessing the share. :)
<biovore> doe_: rsync
<mneisen> doe_: in which repository is kde-window-decorator?
<ardchoille> doe_: tar?
<doe_> I have no idea how to use rsync to do that :-\
<Dr_willis_> !info unison
<ubotu> unison: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.16-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 469 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<Dr_willis_> Unison is a rather neat tool
<draik> Is there a GUI app to do multiple conversions of OGG to MP3?
<doe_> ooh I'll try that, let me load it up
<Dr_willis_> You could mount the samba share  with the 'fuse samba' tools and access the remote box as a local directory easially also.
<Dr_willis_> then you could use whatever tool ya want.
<doe_> true
<Dr_willis_> !find fuse
<ubotu> Found: fuse-utils, libfuse-dev, libfuse2, linux-image-2.6.22-14-386, linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic (and 22 others)
<Dr_willis_> !info smbfuse
<ubotu> Package smbfuse does not exist in gutsy
<doe_> yeah I've used fuse before
<Dr_willis_> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<froggles> hi
<Dr_willis_> :) i tend to use fusesmb all the time now a days
<froggles> does anyone use irssi ?\
<doe_> I'll try unison first, then just use fuse if it doesn't work
<Dr_willis_> froggles,  i hate to say it.. but i bet anything you will ask about irssi. will be answered on the very well done irssi user guide on the irssi homepage. :)
<Dr_willis_> http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<webvictim> froggles: definitely ;p
<webvictim> the irssi website is very good though, i have to say
<Dr_willis_> one of the best done..
<Dr_willis_> compared to the disaster of BitchX docs ive seen... :)
<ardchoille> lol
<webvictim> haha
<draik> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Zyklon-B> how can I configure d4x (download for x) in order to make it recognise my password in rapidshare.com
<doe_> can you access password-protected shares with fusesmb btw? I seem to recall being unable to before
<Dr_willis_> doe_,  you edit the .smb/config file to set up the passwords :)
<FooAtari> hi.  Can someone help me with a problem mountain a hard disk?
<soon> Sounds like a bloody big Harddisk :-)
<blubb__> Anyone knows a tool to scale a pdf file to a certain paper size?
<FooAtari> :)  Im trying to mount sdb1, which is formated in ext3.  But I get error  hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<soon> dunno - sorry
<biovore> blubb__: ghost script maybe..
<FooAtari> no problem.  anyone?
<antsurea> holaa
<antsurea> hola
<eagles0513875> im having a problem with java in firefox
<eagles0513875> for some reason when i go to a site that uses java plugin firefox wants me to install java
<eagles0513875> i ahve java 6 jde and jre installed why wont it work
<webvictim> have you restarted firefox since you installed it?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> i installed java after upgrading to gutsy from feisty using distupgrade
<crimsun_> please pastebin the output from `about:plugins' in FF's location bar
<eagles0513875> crimsun_: ?
<crimsun_> !pastebin |eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> i know about pastebin but i dont get what u want me to paste
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: the contents of the `about:plugins' page.
<eagles0513875> crimsun_: how do i get to it
<TimS> Tm_T: Sorry, why doesnt the channel just turn off name changes and other notifications?
<eagles0513875> TimS: find an op i think they can change it
<Tm_T> TimS: er?
<TimS> I changed my Nick
<Tm_T> no we dont change it
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: in the location bar, type: about:plugins
<TimS> I do it alot
<eagles0513875> all its showing is shockwave flash and future splash player
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> no java
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: so the plugin is, in fact, not installed.
<Ch1ppy> hello, I'm having troubles with my nvidia drivers - every time I reboot they won't load again, even though the module is loaded...
<Tm_T> TimS: just dont do it
<eagles0513875> crimsun_: what plugin do i have to install
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: what's the output from `dpkg -l sun-java\*-plugin|grep ^ii`?
<eagles0513875> nothing is coming back
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: and `dpkg -l sun-java\*-jre|grep ^ii`?
<semistud2354> can anyone help me...when i boot my computer with gutsy on it it says "Cannot allocate resource region 7"
<eagles0513875> crimsun_: i tried that it just brings up another line
<semistud2354> then i have to press <ctrl+alt+f6>
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: note that I changed 'plugin' to 'jre'
<semistud2354> then it continues to boot normally whats the matter with my computer
<eagles0513875> hhh ok
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: (I'm trying to see which Java version you have installed via apt)
<eagles0513875> when i installed it i installed java6
<eagles0513875> both jre and jdk cuz that is what im learning in one of my courses
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: I need to see the output from dpkg
<eagles0513875> ok
<semistud2354> anyone know whats going  on
<semistud2354> ??
<eagles0513875> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:~$ dpkg -l sun-java\*-jre|grep ^ii
<davubuntu> hey guys, this might be more of an ubuntu question than kubuntu one but you guys are probably more likely to know the answer... I was using kde on feisty and notes was available. But since the upgrade I'm back to gnome and notes is not available with kontact and there seems to be no way of turning it on in the preferences. Can anyone suggest howto get notes back?
<eagles0513875> ii  sun-java6-jre  6-03-0ubuntu2  Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (ar
<antsurea> hola me pueden ayudar???
<eagles0513875> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<eagles0513875> antsurea: este canale solo hablar en ingles por favor
<eagles0513875> crimsun_: did u get what the dpkg said
<ubuntu_> sup
<ubuntu_> what we talkin bout
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: yes
<Deuce> deuce
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: now, `sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin`
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: after that completes successfully, restart FF
<Deuce> yal i am runnig a live cd does the live cd have stuff when u intallis it
<eagles0513875> its saying that it has no installation candidate
<Deuce> yo
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: make sure you have the multiverse repo enabled
<Deuce> when i install kubuntu does it have more stuff than the live cd
<eagles0513875> crimsun_: found it its named j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: no, that's incorrect.
<eagles0513875> crimsun_: which one is it then
<semistud2354> can anyone help me...when i boot my computer with gutsy on it it says "Cannot allocate resource region 7"
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: you need, very specifically, the sun-java6-plugin package from multiverse
<semistud2354> then i have to press <ctrl+alt+f6>
<semistud2354> then it continues to boot normally whats the matter with my computer
<eagles0513875> crimsun_: i have all repos enabled
<Deuce> YO HELP ME
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<Deuce>  when i install kubuntu does it have more stuff than the live cd
<Dr_willis_> Deuce,  what it dosent have you can always install.
<crimsun_> semistud2354: that's a bit difficult to diagnose without seeing `lspci -vv` and `dmesg`
<shadowhywind> Hay all I ran into an issue.. I deleted a file from the console *console only install* Is there a trashbin?
<eagles0513875> installed non
<eagles0513875> candidate none
<eagles0513875> brb
<semistud2354> how do i show that to you
<Deuce> i know
<semistud2354> will konversation let me just cut n past
<Deuce> can anyone help me wiht installing things
<Deuce> i dont know how to use tar.gz
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: then you don't have gutsy/multiverse enabled, plain and simple
<Dr_willis_> Deuce,   What are you installing that  you neea a tar.gz ?
<semistud2354>  Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<semistud2354>         Latency: 64 (1750ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<semistud2354>         Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
<crimsun_> eagles0513875: you need this line in /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
<semistud2354>         Region 0: Memory at c020a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<Deuce> iceweasle
<semistud2354>         Region 1: Memory at c0209c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<Deuce> and other stuff
<semistud2354>         Region 2: Memory at c0209800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<crimsun_> semistud2354: please don't flood this channel.
<Deuce> i dont get it
<semistud2354>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Dr_willis_> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<semistud2354> 06:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Dr_willis_> Hmm..
<semistud2354>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a4
<semistud2354>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<semistud2354>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<semistud2354>         Latency: 128 (8000ns min, 16000ns max)
<semistud2354>         Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21
<Dr_willis_> Deuce,  you will need to isntall build-essential package for the basic C compiler. and proberly several dozen other dev packages.. depending on the source code.
<semistud2354>         Region 0: I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
<semistud2354>         Region 1: Memory at c020a400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<ignoramus> Need help with cd/dvd drive: whenever I insert a disc (in this case a data disc with .mp3s), its only recognized as a "Blank Disc", and when i click on the "cd" icon on the desktop, Konqueror gives the following error: "
<ignoramus> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<ignoramus> klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<semistud2354>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<semistud2354> srry
<davubuntu> Can someone tell me if the gutsy version of kontact has notes available for kubuntu? And, if so, how can I get it available in ubuntu?
<semistud2354> i wasnt sure how to show you my
<semistud2354>  Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<semistud2354>         Latency: 64 (1750ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<semistud2354>         Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
<Deuce> installing stuff on linux is SOO HARD
<semistud2354>         Region 0: Memory at c020a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<semistud2354>         Region 1: Memory at c0209c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<semistud2354>         Region 2: Memory at c0209800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<webvictim> anyone know how i change which volume control in the mixer kmilo will change?
<semistud2354>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<semistud2354> 06:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Dr_willis_> Deuce,  thats why the apt-get system was worked out.. it makes it trivial
<semistud2354>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a4
<davubuntu> deuce: bollocks
<semistud2354>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<webvictim> dude, stop spamming ffs
<semistud2354>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<Deuce> haha
<Dr_willis_> Deuce,  go install somehting from SOURCE on windows.. good luck.. just go try it.
<semistud2354>         Latency: 128 (8000ns min, 16000ns max)
<Deuce> so how do u use
<webvictim> !pastebin
<semistud2354>         Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<semistud2354>         Region 0: I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
<Deuce> i dont know how
<semistud2354>         Region 1: Memory at c020a400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<Dr_willis_> fire up the big icon that says 'add/remove' programs and start clickng. :)
<Deuce> i just unzip it in windows
<semistud2354>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis_
<Deuce> some stuff i wnat isnt there
<webvictim> or in other words, shut up.
<Dr_willis_> Deuce,  go find a precompiled binary for linux then and unzip it then. :)
<webvictim> \o/
<webvictim> what d'you want, Deuce?
<Minataku> Nekocon 10 is over [ :( ], so I'm back now
<Dr_willis_> the iceweasle guys may have some deb packages  made up
<Deuce> wtf
<Deuce> what do u wnat im confused
<vge> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Deuce> just HELP ME
<Deuce> i know u have to do something wid konsol
<Deuce> but ahhhhhh
<Dr_willis_> Deuce,  install build-essential, read the install docs for whatever program yoyu want to compile from source.
<Dr_willis_> you will proberly have to do a lot from the Konsole.
<Deuce> man dis shit is gay
<crimsun> (sorry for the noise)
<Deuce> im out
<webvictim> it's not, really
<Deuce> im goina back to vista
<pickles_> bye deuce
<Deuce> bye
<Dr_willis_> I feel no loss - sorry
<ignoramus> Hi dr_willis :) Do you know how I can get Kubuntu to recognize data discs again?  I get the following error:
<ignoramus> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<ignoramus> klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<webvictim> he was beyond help, anyway.
<johauser> anybody did manage to get an ATI RAdeon 2600 to work under kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  you mean blank cd's
<johauser> tried to compil the driver but didn't worked :( and being newbie no other idea what to do...
<ignoramus> dr_willis: these cds have data (mp3s) on them
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  try mounting them manually?
<ignoramus> dr_willis: how do i do that?
<Dr_willis_> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<ignoramus> dr_willis: i was able to use them before i upgraded...
<ignoramus> dr_willis: k .lemme see...
<Dr_willis_> and here i was - finding a premade iceweasle deb for the guy.. oh well... :)
<Dr_willis_> Not that i see the Point in using Iceweasle...
<ignoramus> dr_willis: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Dr_willis_> sudo mount /dev/cdrom -t iso9660 /media/cdrom
<ignoramus> dr_willis: "
<ignoramus> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<ignoramus>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ignoramus>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ignoramus>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  and what does dmesg say? :)
<Dr_willis_> theres no need to paste all the error mssages. :)
<Dr_willis_> hdc is the cdrom drive?
<webvictim> as far as i can tell, the only difference between iceweasel and firefox is a name and a logo.
<eagles051387> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Dr_willis_> webvictim,  EXACTLY!
<ignoramus> dr_willis: it looks that way, but there about 40 lines of text- what should i be looking for?
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  the last few lines should mention somthing about hdc.
<eagles051387> crimsun: hey mmy usual nickname is locked how do i unlock it
<crimsun> eagles051387: /msg nickserv help
<ignoramus> dr_willis:
<ignoramus> [  732.640000] hdc: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<ignoramus> [  732.640000] hdc: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }
<grul_> the difference between iceweasel and firefox is that iceweasel is completely free (including the logos)
<eagles051387> crimsun:
<eagles051387> brb
<eagles0513875> crimsun: back
<eagles0513875> i cant find that plugin
<eagles0513875> !sun-java6-plugin
<ignoramus> dr_willis: it seems the discs are auto-mounting, they're just not being recognized as discs that contain data
<crimsun> eagles0513875: did you add the deb line I gave you?
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  yep. seems that way. try them in another pc?
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  ive had some similer issues with some of my cd;s also lately
<eagles0513875> no i didnt had to let my sis use the net for a second
<ignoramus> dr_willis: they work fine in my windows box :/
<Angelus> does linux have trouble mount playstation cdrom's ?
<Dr_willis_> Im not even sure what filesystem PS1 disks use. :)
<eagles0513875> crimsun: what was that line again if u dont mind
<ignoramus> Dr_willis: can i uninstall/reinstall the optical drive?  That's a quick quick in windows...
<Dr_willis_> i think they are somthing sort of special.
<Angelus> i dunno
<Angelus> windows reads them with no prob
<biovore> Angelus: dose it work in windows?
<crimsun> eagles0513875: you need this line in /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  theres nothing to uninstall/reinstall. :) the drivers are part of the ide sybsystem
<Angelus> of course biovore
<Angelus> even gentoo used to read them
<Angelus> O_o
<biovore> Angelus: then it should on linux.. iso9660 or UDF filesystem then..
<Angelus> iso9660
<Angelus> hmm
<eagles0513875> crimsun: doesnt the source omatic code have it in it
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  could try a linux live cd.  see if it can access the cddrive properly
<Angelus> maybe they are too scratched?
<eagles0513875> crimsun: cuz that is where i updated my sourcelist from
<Dr_willis_> Thers just been a LOT of cdrom/disk/drive issues lately in this channel,.
<crimsun> eagles0513875: no idea, I haven't used "source-o-matic"
<ignoramus> dr_willis: lemme see...
<eagles0513875> crimsun: its actually not
<crimsun> eagles0513875: so add it, then update, then install that package, then restart FF
<eagles0513875> ok
<Angelus> Dr_willis_:  is it possible that the cd is too scrathced , and the playstation manages to read them because it has a very good laser?
<Dr_willis_> Angelus,  no idea there. I havent messed with PS disks in ages.
<Dr_willis_> i dident think PS disks WERE mountable  like a normal cdrom
<ignoramus> dr_willis: i couldnt find my Feisty Live CD, but I have a data DVD, and that mounted/read perfectly. WTF?
<eagles0513875> crimsun: with ath repo its not there
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  so a disk made on the CD/dvd burner - does get read proplery from the cd/dvd drive that it was burnt with....
<crimsun> eagles0513875: I gave you the precise syntax.
<eagles0513875> sun-java6-plugin
<ignoramus> dr_willis: tried that before- gnomebaker, k3b, etc all have  issues burning CDs - I dont' have any blannk DVDs to try right now
<crimsun> eagles0513875: that's the name of the package
<eagles0513875> its not finding it im even using adept to find it
<crimsun> eagles0513875: that's because you have to add the line I gave you above
<ignoramus> dr_willis: I have yet to successfully burn a cd in Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> i did
<crimsun> eagles0513875: and did you refresh/update?
<eagles0513875> yep
<Demiwar> help no sound
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get update
<Angelus> Dr_willis_: they are.
<Angelus> :p
<paco_> hi there, I've got 2 quick questions: (1) does flash work out of the box on gutsy 64 bits ? and (2) does gutsy makes it possible to select the OS for next reboot ?
<crimsun> eagles0513875: now, apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  ive burnt dozens on one box.. and on this obher box i got issues. Im thinking theres some very very badly made CD/DVD burners out there. :()
<Angelus> Dr_willis_: if you didn't know , sony uses linux to make movies, so i bet it uses it to make games too
<eagles0513875> still no candidate
<Dr_willis_> Angelus,  sony dosent make the games normally. :) they get a cut of the profit from the Developers. Heh.
<Dr_willis_> Sony also is good at putting spyware on its cd's :)
<Demiwar> no sound bot help
<ignoramus> dr_willis: i'm willing to bet there are , but when i ran windows on this Vaio, i *never* had an issue burnign or reading discs
<szakulec> if worst comes to worse, you could always use something ISOBuster in wine to read the PS disc
<szakulec> I was able to see my Tekken 3 disc with all the tracks that way
<Dr_willis_> ignoramus,  im also thinking theres some issues going on wth the changes made to the ide subsystems. as many issues  as ive seen in here with drives this past month
<Angelus> Dr_willis_:  yeah but is uses linux for movies
<Angelus> :p
<Dr_willis_> Angelus,  shouldent the movies be GPL then? :)
<eagles0513875> crimsun: thanks for ur help im goign to head to bed
<ignoramus> Dr_willis: thans for your help- i'm off to google some  moree:)
<Angelus> Dr_willis_: well , they use linux to make them , but they make profit from them
<Angelus> lol
<eagles0513875> crimsun: im downloading the bin from java website
<eagles0513875> how do i install the bin
<szakulec> I'm trying to compile xine from source and it's telling me configure: error: XShm extension is required
<Dr_willis_> im amazed at all the odd issues that peoploe have in here and weird things they want to do. ;)
<szakulec> I've installed libxcb-shm0 and the -dev package, but it still gives me the message
<eagles0513875> can someone help me get the jre bin installed
<biovore> sun java 6 ?
<biovore> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Dr_willis_> chmod +x whatever.bin
<Dr_willis_> ./whatever.bin
<Dr_willis_> of coruse WHY you are having so much issues getting java installed.. i have no idea. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis_: its firefox
<eagles0513875> i need the plug in for firefox
<Dr_willis_> eagles0513875,  im thinking you got a firefox config Issue.. not a java install issue
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis_: what i do uninstall firefox reinstall it
<Dr_willis_> eagles0513875,  you are thinking in WINDOWS terms again. :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Dr_willis_> Unintalling firefox will NOT NOT NOT. remove the USERS firefox configs
<Dr_willis_> removing their .mozilla/firefox dir WILL. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis_: rm -rf .firefox
<Dr_willis_> also could try making a new user and see if it affects them
<eagles0513875> could do that too but how
<eagles0513875> wait nm
<eagles0513875> ill work on that tomorrow
<eagles0513875> night guys
<Myrth[home]> hi, what means "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"?
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: did you need something a few days ago?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: yeah... some guy had his sound go out after configuring a qemu virtual sound card...
<nosrednaekim> but he ended up reinstallng
<crimsun> mmkay.
<crimsun> way overkill
<Dr_willis_> thats windows training kicking in.
<nosrednaekim> thought that maybe you could help him ... bu I think everything is OK
<nosrednaekim> what was...
<crimsun> (reinstalling is overkill)
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis_: yeah.. but he had a teleconference the next morning
<MementoMori> does anyone have a wb-1400T trust webcam?
<Briareos1> how can i print with the correct resolution?
<Dr_willis_> what res is the correct one? :)
<Briareos1> i need to have exact measurements on a printout, but cannot get it right, because printing from gimp does not work correctly and the other apps don't get it
<Briareos1> gg
<Briareos1> well i have set in gimp that 200px match 5 centimeters
<Briareos1> thats what i want :)
<Dr_willis_> Heck in 20+ years i can only rember one way i could print 'exact' distances with a printer. :)
<Dr_willis_> and that was with my AMIGA  and a 9 pin printer
<Briareos1> hehe
<Briareos1> printing is not fashionable anymore ^^
<Briareos1> i just generated an 6,1 gb image by setting the corresponding 600dpi size trying to workaround so that i can print using gwenview ^^
<PHIxxx> hi all
<Briareos1> is my question that hard to answer? :)
<Briareos1> or do i have to boot M$ to be able to print correctly :)
<Dr_willis_> Briareos1,  i cant even get things to print to scale with Autocad :)
<Dr_willis_> Briareos1,  and thats under windows.
<Dr_willis_> with a program designed for proper printing. :)
<sven_>  \join kde
<sven_>  /join kde
<Briareos1> puh ...
<Briareos1> the evil is: i know how to do, but gimp won't let me ^^
<Dr_willis_>  Or course all the autocad drawings i print - have a big "DO Not Scale from Drawing" on them. :)
<Briareos1> :)
<robert__> what is the protocol to ask a question?
<aapzak> should at least end with a questionmark
<robert__> :) thanks aapzak.
<aapzak> got one myself: how do I disable compiz by default in kubuntu?
<robert__> my question is what is the right place to start for troubleshooting soundcard problems?
<crimsun> start by describing your issue.
<Ellipsys> Afternoon again everyone.
<aapzak> and knowing vendor and type of soundcard
<robert__> I've got the PCI code for it.
<posingaspopular> aapzak: it's not enabled by default
<posingaspopular> !compiz
<Dr_willis_> how did you enable compiz?
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<posingaspopular> unless you did a custom iso that enables it on default... in which case there would be a ton of people out there who would love you
<aapzak> so if I uninstall the kde-compiz stuff I should be allright ..
<webvictim> aapzak: it's not turned on by default, so if it's starting with KDE, there's probably something in ~/.kde/Autostart that's doing it
<Ellipsys> Anyone running with a successful ATI fglrx 8.42.3 install, that has non-fubar'ed  OpenGL ?
<aapzak> probably in my sessions then
<webvictim> posingaspopular: it's hardly difficult to turn it on ;P
<robert__> Is there an authoritative source to say if Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia [1002:4383] is supported?
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nosrednaekim> Ellipsys: yup :)
<nosrednaekim> Ellipsys: install it directly from the .run
<crimsun> robert__: it is supported.
<crimsun> crimsun@Box.pts/4.~/bugs/audio/hg/alsa-kernel/pci/hda.[0].% grep -nH 4383 *
<crimsun> hda_intel.c:1940:       { 0x1002, 0x4383, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, AZX_DRIVER_ATI }, /* ATI SB600 */
<Ellipsys> nosrednaekim: Really? So the version on the repos is bad somehow, but the .run is fine?
<jeanmass_> hello
<rysiek|pl> guys, where can I get the SMS plug-in for Kopete? I can't find it in the repos. I am still feisty-fawining ;)
<nosrednaekim> Ellipsys:  there is a 8.42 in the repositories?
<Ellipsys> nosrednaekim: There is. 8.43.3
<crimsun> robert__: note that it's entirely possible that you need a quirk; I'd need the subvendor and subdevice IDs.
<robert__> I don't understand your second post crimsun.
<jeanmass_> i have 2 vista entries in grub
<Ellipsys> nosrednaekim:  Er... 8.42.3
<jeanmass_> 1 works, the other one takes me to a big ERROR on a blue screen
<aapzak> k, sry people. Appearantly compiz ended up in my session. Got rid of it quiet easily
<crimsun> robert__: you asked for an authoritative source to say if that vendor and device ID are supported.  I gave you the precise line number in the actual source file that answers, 'yes'.
<nosrednaekim> Ellipsys: I only see one(8.34)... what extra repository do you have?
<robert__> D'Oh! okay. I get it now.
<robert__> thanks crimsun.
<crimsun> np
<Ellipsys> nosrednaekim: Just says "restricted" is where the package is
<nosrednaekim> humm
<BonesolTeraDyne> Ok, I've got a major problem. I ended up having to reinstall everything after a major crash. The problem is, the mouse on my Wacom Graphire4 is not working. The Stylus is fine, but no mouse.
<Ellipsys> nosrednaekim: Unless it came in Medibuntu somehow, but it would be labled that way right?
<nosrednaekim> IDK
<nosrednaekim> it may have..
<Ellipsys> nosrednaekim: Medibuntu, WineHQ, and the officials are the only ones I have
<nosrednaekim> you can check where its from with apt-cache policy
<Dr_willis_> wow - the first person ive seen in here that actually USES a wacom tablet. :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> Dr_willis_: I use it for art.
<jeanmass_> why do i have 2?
<nosrednaekim> Ellipsys: and unfortunately... my mom is kicking me off the computer so I can'thelp you :(
<BonesolTeraDyne> Dr_willis_: Gimp seems work better with it, too.
<Ellipsys> nosrednaekim: No problem. I'll see what I can find out.
<Ellipsys> nosrednaekim: Hope your mom lets you back on soon :D
<nosrednaekim> :D
<jeanmass_> why do i have 2 vista entries in grub?
<Dr_willis_> jeanmass_,  check your hard drive/system - most likely yiou have 2 'windows' partitions or drives.
<Dr_willis_> Many companies have a 'restore' partition these days on their machines.
<jeanmass_> i've 1 vista partition and a recovery one
<jeanmass_> maybe the 2nd one is the recovery
<Dr_willis_> Yep. thats proberly right.
<Dr_willis_> on my silly machine the FIRST partition is the recovery one. :)
<jeanmass_> do you reckon the second vista entry in grub is for the recovery partition?
<Dr_willis_> try one, try the other. :) see which one works
<Dr_willis_> rename them in the menu.lst file
<aapzak> you guys use the KDE translucency and stuff? I'm a sucker for shadows under windows :)
<jeanmass_> Dr_willis_: should i delete it or rename it?
<nonewmsgs> anyone else have trouble uploading pictures to ebay?  i tried ff and opera and ended up having to do it in windows
<jeanmass_> because when i load the 2nd partition, it starts like windows is loading, and it ends with a big ERROR in blue
<jeanmass_> plus i am never going to boot from a recovery partition
<jeanmass_> Dr_willis_: is OK to erase it?
<RogueJediX> How's that Kopete/MSN fix coming along?
<Aresilek> How do i stop the trackpad scroll thingies from working?
<draik> Is there an app to convert OGG to MP3? I have many CDs that I have ripped with k3b and I didn't notice I was doing them in OGG instead of MP3. I wouldn't mind if only my MP3 player would read OGG
<nonewmsgs> xfca does draik
<juan> if i told knetworkmanager to save my passwords in plain text, how do i find the password
<draik> xfca?
<RogueJediX> apt gets me soundkonverter
<nonewmsgs> ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-455963.html
<nonewmsgs> http://bulin.claude.neuf.fr/xcfa-download.html
<Dr_willis_> jeanmass_,  could just comment it out with the #  symbol
<jeanmass_> Dr_willis_: yes, there is no point in loading from recovery partition
<MementoMori> juan: try in .kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<clau85> hello. i have an "interesting" question: i have a dell inspiron 1501 and am using kubuntu, of course. now, not everything works (like screen brightness, suspend...) but i'm quite pleased with it
<jeanmass_> Dr_willis_: the 5 lines? title, root, savedefault, makeactive, chainloader?
<Dr_willis_> Yep
<clau85> the interesting matter is that those running ubuntu on the same laptop (same version, feisty), have no such problems
<Dr_willis_> each menu entry is defined by a 'paragraph' of lines. :)
<clau85> question: why is this huge difference? it should not be there
<clau85> second: is it then better to install ubuntu then KDE on top of it?
<zach_> what channel should i go to ask about hardware?
<Dr_willis_> clau85,  i though Dell was supposed to come out with a ubuntu-variant thats tweaked for their lapttops
<zach_> #hardware
<zach_> ?
<Dr_willis_> clau85,  install ubuntu, then intall kubuntu-desktop is what i normally do.
<zach_> looks good ;p
<Dr_willis_> clau85,  the other way - would work. proberly will see no diffeances other then perhaps artwork.
<clau85> yea, but that actually sucks :)
<clau85> i mean, why is there kubuntu in the first place? :)
<clau85> i mean, don't get me wrong, i love it, but this is quite a... problem
<Dr_willis_> do it eitgher way.. why is there a ubuntu... :)
<Dr_willis_> i see no problem either way.
<juan> thx MementoMori
<Dr_willis_> I installed Mythbuntu on this box. Then installed Ubuntu-desktop and Kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<clau85> ok, thanks ;)
<goingtomoonbrb> Would you all say that kubuntu's hardware support for laptop is as good as ubuntus?
<Dr_willis_> goingtomoonbrb,  it 'should' be identical
<goingtomoonbrb> laptops*
<nonewmsgs> yeah the underlying stuff is the same
<goingtomoonbrb> All that's different is the wm?
<goingtomoonbrb> Okay.
<Dr_willis_> aince the hardware support is at a lower 'layer' of the os
<Dr_willis_> :)
<nonewmsgs> and the default programs
<goingtomoonbrb> Thanks.
<Dr_willis_> (k)Ubuntu has the best laptop support ive seen in a distro so far. :)
<jeanmass_> i've just installed latest kubuntu on a new asus f3sa
<jeanmass_> and i have no sound
<Dr_willis_> Thats the problem with 'brand new' stuff.  it may have a audio chipset thats so new - there may not be any linxu support for it yet. :(
<jeanmass_> Dr_willis_: it worked on livecd just before installing kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> jeanmass_,  thats a good sign then. :)
<jeanmass_> but nothing since installation
<Dr_willis_> You sure the mixers are just not set to a low volume/muted?
<jeanmass_> and since install it doesnot even work on livecd
<jeanmass_> i've checked 100 times the volume
<Dr_willis_> jeanmass_,  thats very very odd...
<Dr_willis_> are you dualbooting this?
<jeanmass_> whats the command to reset alsa settings?
<goingtomoonbrb> I'm planning on dual booting, and I was wondering if (k)ubuntu can mart NTFS partitions.
<Dry_Ice> heres a n00b question for you: how do i boot up to linux?
<Dr_willis_> goingtomoonbrb,  linux has read/write support for ntfs now with the ntfs-3g drivers
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  when you power up after inatll you should see th grub menu. that lets you pick what os to boot
<Dry_Ice> ?
<Dr_willis_> ??
<Dry_Ice> i'm booting up an intel mac
<Dr_willis_> 'You power up' 'You see menu' 'you select linux' :)
<Dry_Ice> nope...
<Dr_willis_> No idea on macs. i think they need to use LILO instead of grub.
<Dry_Ice> i can't boot up to sys...
<Dry_Ice> g2g
<Dry_Ice> i'll ask later
<goingtomoonbrb> Hmm... ##windows is telling me that I'm going to kill my Vista partition if I try to split it :P
<goingtomoonbrb> Oh well'
<Dr_willis_> goingtomoonbrb,  ive resized befor with no hassles. :)
<Dr_willis_> goingtomoonbrb,  depends on the exact layout.
<ubuntu_> <
<draik> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<profoX`> is something wrong with Kopete in 7.10?
<profoX`> can't seem to connect to anything
<vzduch> do you have a firewall running?
<DevideZero> when sending files in icq will be avilable in kopete ?
<diomac>  just use gaim its better any way
<Dr_willis_> kopete can do multi clients. Not sure how well it does ICQ stuff. but in thory it should work.
<Dr_willis_> I also hear gaim is better. :)
<MementoMori> profoX`: you have to enable proposed update
<DevideZero> isnt . . . and there is pidgin gaim gone . . .
<Dr_willis_> irc is the ultimate. :)
<Tm_T> !away > Tudor_sleep
<MementoMori> profoX`: there are issues with ssl or so
<profoX`> MementoMori: ah so it is a known bug.. how did that one slip by?
<MementoMori> profoX`: the bug came out in the final release. Until latest rc everything was ok
<profoX`> how annoying :)
<profoX`> MementoMori: thanks for the answer though
<MementoMori> profoX`: do a full update enabling proposed repository
<MementoMori> I think proposed updates  are a bit more secure than unsupported ones, am I wrong?
<profoX`> MementoMori: sure. I hope it gets merged as a normal update soon.. I can imagine a lot of frustration of some people though
<profoX`> s/though/otherwise
<MementoMori> profoX`: I dont remember its bug number, let me do a quick search
<profoX`> MementoMori: its okay
<profoX`> MementoMori: if I'm really worried I'll go look for it myself.. for now I'll just enable gutsy-proposed for myself
<nonewmsgs> the correct order to clean reinstall an app is to delete the  ~/.appfolder and then remove it via synaptic and then reinstall it, right?
<rysiek|pl> guys, what do I need for Kopete have spellchecker running?
<profoX`> nonewmsgs: I think a purge does that for you too
<vzduch> nonewmsgs: sudo apt-get remove --purge <appName>, delete what's left of it, if any, then reinstall
<profoX`> i think it's called "complete removal" in synaptic
<nonewmsgs> sweet thanks guys
<[ifr0g]> ryanakca, Settings > configure plugings
<[ifr0g]> opps sorry..
<MementoMori> profoX`: cant find it
<profoX`> MementoMori: like i said, it's okay :)
<[ifr0g]> its in settings > configure > behaviour > Select enable auto spell check..
<rysiek|pl> [ifr0g]: meh. had to disable the "formatted text" option
<rysiek|pl> [ifr0g]: that should be mentioned in the docs somewhere...
<[ifr0g]> oh. ok
<winterelf> hi... i have some problam doing this in the konsole "apt get-install <package>" it says i need sun-java6-jdk...
<winterelf> how can i make it work?
<winterelf> i tried from the package mannager but it says error
<MementoMori> winterelf: can you give more details?
<winterelf> yes
<winterelf> from some reason i can't install anything in the konsole.. it say The program 'apt' can be found in the following packages:
<MementoMori> winterelf: lol
<winterelf> sun-java6-jdk
<winterelf> mmm?
<MementoMori> winterelf: the program is apt-get  without blanks
<winterelf> what do u mean?
<MementoMori> so the command is:
<MementoMori> sudo apt-get install <package>
<MementoMori> or better:
<MementoMori> sudo aptitude install
<MementoMori> sudo aptitude install <package>
<winterelf> ho
<winterelf> ok
<winterelf> but
<winterelf> now it gives me another error
<winterelf> ,,,
<MementoMori> tell me more
<winterelf> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<NickPresta> winterelf, run that
<winterelf> lol
<MementoMori> ok.. simply run:
<MementoMori> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Nyle> MementoMori: are you named after the Doom 2 Megawad?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | winterelf
<ubotu> winterelf: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MementoMori> Nyle: yes and not ;) but I liked it veru much
<winterelf> what i would do without u guys
<winterelf> :)
<Nyle> MementoMori: do you know about Doomsday
<MementoMori> no I dont
<winterelf> w9
<winterelf> now...
<Nyle> MementoMori: checkit out
<winterelf> E: Invalid operation insatll
<MementoMori> Nyle: is a free wad?
<Nyle> www.doomsdayhq.com/
<Nyle> no
<MementoMori> Nyle: is an engine'
<MementoMori> ?
<Nyle> 3d engine with 3d models
<Nyle> mouselook + asdw movement
<MementoMori> Nyle: I was using prboom
<Nyle> if you like doom classic, you will love this
<Nyle> in its pacakged for ubuntu too
<MementoMori> is Doomsday a better engine?
<MementoMori> mmmm
<Nyle> come to #doomsday
<MementoMori> good news
<Nyle> MementoMori: look at the screenshots
<Nyle> its insanely awesome
<BluesKaj> Nyle, are you here to help, ask a question or promote doomsday ?
<Nyle> like two minutes after the small conversation ended, you come out with that statement?  other than trying to instigate something, I can't think of any other motive.  Thank you, bye.
<BluesKaj> if you are here to promot e a game , pls leave
<Nyle> w/e
<winterelf> ok... i have another problam now... when i write udo apt-get insatll bitchx it gives back E: Invalid operation insatll
<winterelf> what can i do?
<Nyle> type install instead of insatll
<Nyle> :)
<BluesKaj> and sudo
<dani> hola
<winterelf> lol
<NickPresta> !es | dani
<ubotu> dani: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<winterelf> thanks for my dumy q
<winterelf> last question....
<winterelf> what does that mean (after i install): warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<winterelf> god
<winterelf> there is a problam..
<winterelf> what's wrong with sudo
<sam1337> Does ubuntu gutsy have a graphical way to input an encrypted lvm hdd password?
<vzduch> winterelf: ?
<winterelf> yes
<MementoMori> winterelf: what's your prob now?
<winterelf> i don't understant why i can't make downloads
<winterelf> with apt under kubuntu or with the konsole
<MementoMori> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vzduch> error msg please
<MementoMori> winterelf: paste your last konsole session here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_Angelus_> is there a p2p program for kde?
<MementoMori> sam1337: if you can access the data manually you can create a script
<MementoMori> _Angelus_: I know amule, azureus and limeware
<MementoMori> the latter is closed source
<vzduch> MementoMori: then take frostwire
<t00lzf0nt> ktorrent
<_Angelus_> i want a qt/guie one
<_Angelus_> *qt/kde
<MementoMori> vzduch: is quite different... for example frostwire hasnt italian translation
<MementoMori> _Angelus_: why this constrain?
<vzduch> MementoMori: last time I checked it didn't have a German translation either
<Dr_willis> make one! :)
<Dr_willis> Give back to the Commity!
<MementoMori> vzduch: so many people will dislike it
<MementoMori> Dr_willis: you are right
<_Angelus_> Dr_willis: im not a programmer/coder
<_Angelus_> well i wish to learn , but i didn't learn yet
<vzduch> _Angelus_: you don't need to be for translating stuff
<Dr_willis> with many programs these days - its just a matter of translating several files/text docs I belive
<vzduch> you could send the translations to the programmer
<MementoMori> _Angelus_: communty needs not only coders
<Dr_willis> We need icon makers! :)
<_Angelus_> and how am i gonna translate a GTK program to QT
<_Angelus_> O_O
 * vzduch is not a graphics artist :(
<|dthacker|> Where can I tell kmail that I want firefox to open when I click on a link?
<Dr_willis> You translate the language files normally.
<_Angelus_> something which i don't have an ideo on how to do
<Dr_willis> just give up then... go take up golf. ;)
<MementoMori> _Angelus_: why you should port a working gtk program to qt/kde
<MementoMori> ?
<ChaosMachine> How do I stop compiz-fusion?
<_Angelus_> MementoMori: i dind't ask to port, i asked if a qt/kde program existed to download p2p
<_Angelus_> :p
<vzduch> _Angelus_: what network/method?
<_Angelus_> ChaosMachine: if you're using kubuntu/kde, then ALT+F2 and type kwin --replace , and press enter.
<MementoMori> _Angelus_: which network do you prefer?
<_Angelus_> anything
<_Angelus_> the important is that i can download things and its qt/kde
<SMonk> I'm looking for help with Grub
<vzduch> well, there is KTorrent
<_Angelus_> :p
<MementoMori> so ktorrent is the first I can remenber
<_Angelus_> no not the torrent
<_Angelus_> i want something like
<MementoMori> [00:55] <_Angelus_> anything
<_Angelus_> frostwire/limewire/ares/amule
<MementoMori> so use amule
<_Angelus_> amule is gtk
<vzduch> valknut was revived
<_Angelus_> no?
<_Angelus_> :p
<MementoMori> no amule should be qt/kde
<MementoMori> let me check
<vzduch> _Angelus_: what the heck.. I use gtk-gnutella in a KDE environment
<vzduch> my preferred audio player (Audacious) is Gtk
<MementoMori> _Angelus_: you are right. amule doesnt use qt
<_Angelus_> see :p
<_Angelus_> i don't thing something on kde exist yet :(
<nonewmsgs> what's the big deal with enlightenment
<|dthacker|> nonewmsgs: some people think its cool.
<_Angelus_> nonewmsgs: gui addicted
<_Angelus_> i like colourz O_O
<winterelf> i fixed the problam :)
<nonewmsgs> ill stick to regular kde with compiz
<_Angelus_> one of the many reasons i chose linux for, KDE and Compiz-fusion
<|dthacker|> Where can I change the program opened when I click a URL in kmail?
#kubuntu 2008-10-27
 * djdarkman goes to make a coffe as hard as h3ll
<quinn> Can someone help me? I'm connected but I can't get Konqueror to load web
<cuznt> !Konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<cuznt> well crap
<quinn> ok, wierd though.  this is working but can't use a browser. thanks anyway
<cuznt> well try settings>configure Konqueror>proxy
<cuznt> make sure connect to internet directly is chosen
<quinn> yes it is
<emma> hey i have what might be a pretty easy question :)
<emma> how do I make the digital clock in the taskbar read in am/pm format?
<tehkde> In kde4 how do I edit text control keyboard shortcuts like "Select all" and "goto beginning of the line" Like I could in kde3
<favro> tehkde: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<tehkde> Thanks!
<ytoox> hi
<ytoox> what package brings kcontrol on ubuntu?
<ytoox> hello?
<ardchoille> ytoox: apt-cache search --names only kcontrol
<ytoox> ok
<ardchoille> ytoox: sorry,  apt-cache search --names-only kcontrol
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> it only shows kcontrol autostart
<ardchoille> That'll also show you how to search for stuff in the future
<ardchoille> ytoox: are you in kde4?
<ytoox> nop
<ytoox> I need kde3
<ytoox> I installed some kde3 apps on ubuntu but the fonts are too big
<ardchoille> I'm in Kubuntu 8.04 (kde3) and kcontrol is in the repos
<ardchoille> But I heard that kcontrol is gone starting in kde4
<ytoox> do you know what package brings it up?
<ardchoille> the package is kcontrol
<ytoox> mmm
<ytoox> maybe I need another repo
<ytoox> like the kubuntu repo
<ardchoille> it's in main
<ardchoille> kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos
<ytoox> mmm
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> weird cuz I don't see kcontrol anywhere
<ardchoille> can you pastebin your source.list file?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ytoox> where do I find that file
<ytoox> ?
<ardchoille> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> hold on
<ardchoille> ytoox: use pastebin
<ytoox> http://pastebin.com/m115102f7
<ardchoille> ytoox: you're on intrepid?
<ardchoille> I think that is kde4 only
<ardchoille> if you're on kde4, then kcontrol is no longer in the repos
<ardchoille> use systemsettings instead
<ytoox> systemsettings can't change kde 3 stuff
<ytoox> I installed basket note pads
<ardchoille> systemsettings is a kde app
<ytoox> yes, but it does not change kde3 apps
<ardchoille> try this: kcmshell fonts
<ytoox> basket note pads is only for kde3
<ytoox> ok
<schuyler_> EVERYTHING is huge, can anyone help me resise it?
<ardchoille> schuyler_: you mean fonts?
<ytoox> yeah
<ardchoille> ytoox: did that work for you?
<schuyler_> no
<schuyler_> as in
<ytoox> no
<ardchoille> :(
<schuyler_> Taskbar, windows, everything
<ardchoille> I'm afraid I don't know much about the new kde4
<ardchoille> ytoox: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<ytoox> I help kde but right now I am testing ubuntu
<ytoox> ok
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> schuyler_: You on intrepid?
<schuyler_> no, KDE4
<ardchoille> schuyler_:  try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<ardchoille> intrepid is kde4
<schuyler_> oh xD
<ytoox> yeah, I noticed
<ardchoille> ytoox: But, your sources.list file looks good
<ytoox> I know
<Alan_Lockwood> Hello.
<Alan_Lockwood> Is here someone that use Listen (music player) ?
<ncfi1013_> is kde3 still supported, namely k3b? or is everything kde4 now?
<Alan_Lockwood> Listen use Xine, GStreamer or Mplayer? please, help.
<ardchoille> ncfi1013_: kde3 will be supported as long as Hardy is supported
<ncfi1013_> then why can't i get k3b to burn discs on either a dvdr or dvdrw?
<ncfi1013_> then why can't i get k3b to burn discs on either a dvdr or dvdrw?
<favro> !info dvdrtools | ncfi1013_
<ubottu> ncfi1013_: dvdrtools (source: dvdrtools): DVD writing program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.1-4 (hardy), package size 129 kB, installed size 304 kB
<favro> !info dvd+rw-tools
<ubottu> dvd+rw-tools (source: dvd+rw-tools): DVD+-RW/R tools. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0-9ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ncfi1013_> ubottu, what does that mean? find it in adept?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ncfi1013_> well can somebody else help me
<Guest36544> 8.10 current release candidate is running extreemly slow reminds me of win 95 any ideas on why this is?
<quinn> still looking for help with Konqueror not connecting
<Guest36544> does anyone know if this issue effects only kubuntu of if ubuntu is equally hobbled ?
<favro> ncfi1013_: to write dvds you need to install the dvd+rw-tools package - you can use adept or konsole and apt-get install
<favro> Guest36544: you should ask that in #ubuntu+1
<KDesk> witch is the best software to encode a dvd (vob files) to xvid?
<acee12345> has anyone had issues with kubuntu 8.10(current release candidate) running extremely slow ?
<KDesk> acee12345: maybe it is a related problem with you graphics and the 2d acceleration, witch graphics card do you have?
<acee12345> ati x1400
<acee12345> install fglrx?
<acee12345> <KDesk>  what driver do you recommend ?
<KDesk> acee12345: I am not very sure, but I think the free radeon driver should be ok
<Snowball> hi
<KDesk> acee12345: are the graphics slow or the overall performance?
<Snowball> What happens,  when I install Kubuntu 8.10 RELEASE CANDIDATE(!)  on a PC and next weeks comes the final release.... Do I then have to install from new ??
<acee12345> <KDesk> when i try to open konsole there is a 5 -7 sec lag before it comes up
<KDesk> Snowball: no, you can upgrade from internet
<acee12345> <KDesk>how do i install the radeon drivers
<KDesk> acee12345: I think you are using them right now.
<Snowball> KDesk, Will the update affect all packages or just some packages?
<Snowball> I am afraid of issues like mixing up  testing and stable packages on debian
<acee12345> <KDesk> so why is 8.10 goint 10x slower than 8.04?
<KDesk> Snowball: you will only have to uodate your system like allways
<acee12345> <KDesk> im not even running compiz
<KDesk> acee12345: I dont know, sorry.
<KDesk> acee12345: and the kwin4 compositor?
<Snowball> KDesk, and 8.10 only uses KDE 4,  no more KDE 3, right?
<ardchoille> acee12345: Did you run "top" in a terminal and see if there's an app slowing the system down?
<ardchoille> Snowball: Correct
<Snowball> ardchoille, no chance to get KDE 3 ?
<acee12345> nothing is hogging resources
<acee12345> cpu usage at 5% total Ram at 15%
<Snowball> when I gave KDE 4 a try I really disliked it a lot
<ardchoille> Snowball: You can install Hardy, but in Intrepid, kde4 is the only choice for kde
<KDesk> Snowball: dont you like 4.1, or do you need 3.5?
<Snowball> KDesk, first ... I dislike 4.1
<KDesk> ah
<ardchoille> Snowball: Me too, I'll be staying in Hardy until it's no longer supported
<Snowball> ardchoille, what chance will we have in the future?
<Snowball> ardchoille, I feel like WinXP -> Win Vista
<KDesk> why you both dislike kde 4.1?
<Snowball> KDE 3 -> KDE 4 is kinda same shock
<ardchoille> Snowball: There are dozens of other window managers. I plan to switch to Window Maker or fluxbox when Hardy is no longer supported
<acee12345> <KDesk> i guess i go back to 8.04 or even 7.10 untill these issues are fixed
<Snowball> KDesk, just because *g*  (+100 more reasons)
<ardchoille> Snowball: http://xwinman.org/
<Snowball> thank you ardchoille
<aitd> I use both 3.5 and 4.1 Mostly use the 3.5 because 4.1 crashes during some rather critical points.
<KDesk> Snowball: Hardy will be suported with kde 3 12 months more, still then kde 4.3 will be out, and I think it will be very good.
<aitd> Can't have that... :(
<Snowball> KDesk, well when I tried KDE 4 the last time,  I did not even get a chance to edit the height of the "kicker"
<ardchoille> KDesk: you have a good point, I may try kde4 in 12months, things should have quieted down by then
<Snowball> I wanted 2 rows of minimized windows
<Snowball> and there was no chance to,  only 1 row
<Snowball> and all the simple preferences and options like in KDE 3 were gone
<Snowball> it was so annoying
<KDesk> Snowball: did you used kde 4.0? 4.1 is much better, and kde 4.2 will be ok to replace 3.5 I think.
<ardchoille> Snowball: Oh, didn't know that. I don't even use a taskbar
<Snowball> ardchoille, no need for minimizing windows?
<KDesk> Snowball: Now it is posible with and plasmoid from kde-look.org
<Snowball> guys, gimme a tip please....  Kubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<Snowball> I need to install now or in 6 hours
<acee12345> 04
<Snowball> but no chance for a later installation
<KDesk> Maybe if you tray K 8.10...
<KDesk> tray the live cd a few minutes
<acee12345> ati+8.10=death
<Snowball> acee12345, I have an ATI chip in my laptop :)
<ardchoille> Snowball: If you install Interpid now and keep it up to date, then you will have the same system as when it's released as stable
<KDesk> acee12345: but that is with fglrx I think with the free/normal driver it *should* be ok.
<acee12345> KDesk so how do i track the issue none of my resources seem hogged
<KDesk> I have a friend that uses kde 4.1 with also no panels and with many plasmoids in the dashboard, it is also useful
<Snowball> ardchoille, I am not sure how I can think of that .... in debian times it would be like installing from "testing"  and later install "stable" packages
<ardchoille> Snowball: This is no debian ;)
<KDesk> Snowball: only change the hardy with intrepid in the sources.list
<ardchoille> Snowball: The repos used for the RC will be the same repos used for the stable, the only thing is that the repos will be updated with new packages so you only need to update your system to keep up
<KDesk> acee12345: ok, lets, see. run this in a konsole:
<KDesk> x11perf -aa10text
<Snowball> good,  I think the best option is:  Hardy for _now_  and when I have a fast enough internet connection again,  I will set up 8.10 in about 3 month
<ardchoille> Snowball: Sounds like a good plan
<KDesk> Snowball: can you now download both?
<KDesk> If I were you I would burn both and test both live cds.
<Snowball> KDesk, yes,  but the thing is ... lemme explain:
<ardchoille> KDesk: his internet connection may be a problem
<Snowball> the system I plan to set up is very complex,  and I have a protocoll of 7.04 from about 300 packages I installed
<acee12345> KDesk http://pastebin.com/m70071bd5
<Snowball> (additionally installed)
<Snowball> I guess it would take too much time to try around with 8.10
<Snowball> because I am leaving for 3 month by tomorrow
<schuyler_> what is the address for KDE4 irc
<KDesk> Snowball: aah. Then kde 3.5 will be easer. :)
<Snowball> good,  I am about to download now
<KDesk> #kubuntu-kde4
<ardchoille> schuyler_: you mean #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<Snowball> guys, thank you very much for the nice conversation and the tips
<KDesk> acee12345: It seems to be ok.
<ardchoille> good luck Snowball
<schuyler_> ardchoille: yeah thanks
<KDesk> yes, good luck!
<KDesk> acee12345: tray running the compiz check script.. maybe It shows something broken in you system.
<KDesk> acee12345: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<acee12345> KDesk http://pastebin.com/m36d7a611
<Hand_Solo> Sup guys
<KDesk> acee12345: again is every thing ok...
<KDesk> acee12345: maybe the if you have installed from a cd it was damaged or the data was corrupt. have you made a md5sum check or something similar?
<acee12345> i did checksum on both burn and install
<cefek> yo is there any update manager for kubuntu like there's that one in ubuntu?
<KDesk> acee12345: it is strainge. Some one has in the forum the x1400 with no problems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942584
<KDesk> cefek: adept is one.
<KDesk> cefek:  in kubuntu 8.04?
<cefek> thanks
<cefek> 8.10 rc
<acee12345> KDesktop it just seems that a 12 second delay to open konsole is a bit excessive
<cefek> just checking out whether kde4.2 is worth anything
<cefek> and funny, 8.10 starts faster on one disk than vista on raid...
<KDesk> vista is crap...
<acee12345> KDEsk seems to be a memory leak
<cefek> yeah I know that already, been with linux since slackware in '97, however i am a gamer...
<KDesk> acee12345: yes, it is to much.
<KDesk> cefek: oh, slackware, I haven't tried that one.
<acee12345> KDesk im watching my ram disappear
<cefek> yeah don't bother if you don't like command line
<BluesKaj> KDesk:  we don't need to knock other OS's , we just help with kubuntu if we can
<KDesk> acee12345: hmm, that is strainge! Do you know witch process is that?
<KDesk> BluesKaj: ?
<KDesk> acee12345: maybe it is you chipset. or a bad RAM, have you made a RAM test?
<acee12345> KDesk i have like 200 instances of scim-panel-gtk .... wtf
<KDesk> gtk? hmm
<KDesk> hmm, how to know with package provides scim-panel-gtk ?
<KDesk> acee12345: have you killed scim-panel-gtk?
<KDesk> killall scim-panel-gtk
<acee12345> i did kill all and the ram when back to norm
<KDesk> acee12345: and the response time?
<acee12345> instant
<ep> After using 3d my nvidia 5200 fx for weeks, it suddenly stopped working.  Everything is fine using the generic 'nv' driver.  Can a video card just go halfway bad, e.g.  2d will work but 3d wont?  The reason I suspect this is that I now get a black screen booting into win2k and this used to work as well.  Any ideas on what th problem could be?
<acee12345> KDesk so i installed something it didnt like and i now have no clue what
<KDesk> acee12345: hehe, tray searching for all the installed gtk packages.
<ardchoille> ep: If it's doing the same thing in two different OS's, chances are you need a new card
<ep> okay
<ardchoille> I mean, these are two completely different OS's and you're getting the same symptoms
<acee12345> KDesk wow there is a lot of gtk and i dont remember installing any of it
<ardchoille> acee12345: may be deps from a package you installled
<KDesk> acee12345: maybe dependencies or default installed package to have native them in gtk apps in kde
<acee12345>  <ardchoille> so how do i undo this without breaking the system?
<ardchoille> acee12345: scim-panel giving you problems?
<KDesk> acee12345: I think there is a apt log, but dont know where.
<acee12345>  <ardchoille> yes its like rabbits in australia
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> acee12345: The safest thing to do would be to make sure scim is not being started as a service
<ardchoille> upon bootup
<ardchoille> I'm not sure which package you should uninstall because there are a lot of scim packages and none named "scim-panel"
<KDesk> acee12345: tray with:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-panel-gtk
<ubuntu__> Hey everyone, I'm trying to help a friend save the data from his windows computer.  I've got the kubutu live cd in and I just need to know how to mount the drive so I can pull the data onto a flash drive
<KDesk> maybe also with dpkg-query
<acee12345> KDesk syntax
<acee12345> ?
<KDesk> dpkg -S /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-panel-gtk ?
<KDesk> with dpkg-query also with -S
<KDesk> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/equivalent-of-rpm-qf-command/
<acee12345> KDesk returned scim
<KDesk> acee12345: but that is strainge...
<KDesk> acee12345: do you need scim?
<ArkoldThos> scim-gtk got installed with update thingy on ibex
<ArkoldThos> no clue why
<KDesk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid it includes a gtk program
<acee12345> joy so update killed me
<ubuntu__> Can anyone tell me how to mount the hard drive from the computer I'm on?  I'm running from the live CD and I need to get some of the files off
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: First you need a mount point:  sudo mkdir /mnt/wintmp
<favro> it might be mounted already in /media
<glade88> hello.. after the latest update, I could not at all use 2.6.26.7 kernel-- the system starts, but I cannot launch any apps, and it takes forever.. Using the oldest 2.6.27.4 does work, but when I launch any app (say dolphin), there is an unneeded and unnecessary lag to launch the app for about 3-4 secs..
<ubuntu__> I checked media...it's not...ok, directory made
<ardchoille> Then you need to mount the drive to the mount point.. it's likely /dev/sda1. so try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/wintmp
<glade88> ubuntu__: sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount /dev/sdax /media/disk -- where /dev/sdax is the device link to the drive displayed by typing "sudo fdisk -l"
<Chani> how do I install kde4.1 in hardy? I seem to still have 4.0.3
<ardchoille> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ArkoldThos> Chani: you should wait until intrepid release
<ArkoldThos> or just update to intrepid rc
<Chani> konqueror just stopped loading kubuntu.org... *sigh*
<Chani> ...is that url syupposed to have spaces? where does the url end?
<Chani> eeeew. I'd forgotten how unstable 4.0 was
<Chani> ardchoille: that url doesn't get me anything useful
<glade88> oh and additional info to my problem, while booting into 2.6.26.7, I get a keyboard icon at the systray, idk what's it for.. I didn't have that earlier/dont have it with 26.4
<glade88> Chani: http://www.vibgyorlife.com/Tech/article.aspx?xcatid=57
<Chani> all there is is an announcement saying 4.1.2 was released and linking to the dot
<ardchoille> Chani: Support in #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<Chani> that doesn'
<Chani> that doesn't tell me how to *install* it
<ardchoille> no, but that will get you to the channel where the kde4 support is
<ardchoille> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Chani> ohh, I see now. I pared it wrong
<Chani> *parsed
<ubuntu__> Ok, got everything he needed.  Thank you all so much...it was a couple of years ago when a similiar situation happened to me that I moved to Kubuntu...maybe tonight will create another convert
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: Hopefully :)
<ubuntu__> Thanks again
<alexandre_> hello
<metbsd> my kubuntu live cd taking forever to load
<Chani> metbsd: cds are slow. how long has "forever" been so far?
<metbsd> it's been 10 minutes
<ardchoille> 10 minutes is too long, sounds like something went wrong. you might try restarting it.
<metbsd> what if it still freeze
<admins> Hi, can I ask Kubuntu questions here?
<mr---t-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<admins> I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 on an IBM laptop and have installed KLaptop to work as my battery/power management. But in the bottom right I still show Kubuntu's original 'Power Manger' running. This means I have 2 similar utilities running at the same time. I prefer KLaptop. Is there any way to permanently uninstall/delete  Power Manager? Tks
<emma> How do you make the digital clock in the system tray read am/pm rather than 24 hour time?
<metbsd> kubuntu cd says Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 228016
<jdnewmil> emma: right click on it and look at the date/time format
<emma> jdnewmil: no such option.
<commie_cary> why is kde better then gnome?
<emma> jdnewmil: there is something there that says digital clock settings, but it also has no option for date/time format
<jdnewmil> commie_cary: why is green better than blue?
<mr---t-> emma: kde 3?
<metbsd> kubuntu cd says Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 228016, what should i do?
<emma> mr---t-: no this is kde4
<mr---t-> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mr---t-> try asking in ther
<cilkay> Hello. How can I make my USB headset the default for sound output? The headset works fine for Skype but Skype has its own configuration control panel for setting the default output.
<cilkay> I'm using Hardy, if that makes any difference.
<emma> mr---t-: eventually this channel must be for kubuntu intrepid support right?
<emma> I'm afraid all the people who know what they are talking about aren't going to use kde4 and no one will be able to help new people. :)
<mr---t-> yeah but I 'm not running it so I can't help you  :-)
<mr---t-> the answer given above works in kde3
<admins> How do I create a new .rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<Stroud> :^) hello - to one & all..
<corigo> Anyone know why OpenOffice3.0 isn't in the repositories yet?
<Stroud> I have no idea.
<Stroud> I only have 2.4
<ArkoldThos> oh
<ArkoldThos> started to use launchpad
<ArkoldThos> i like it
<Stroud> hello Lurkan
<Stroud> I really like launchpad 2.
<corigo> What's it for?
<admins> Is there a similar channel where (newbie) questions regarding Kubuntu might get answered?
<mr---t-> this is the place , but you are at a time when there is low activity
<admins> I see. Thanks. Any chance you know how to create a new .rules file? I'm trying to get laptop volume keys working.
<mr---t-> sorry no
<ardchoille> corigo: repos for Hardy?
<corigo> Yes Hardy 8.10
<ardchoille> corigo: Once the distro is released, the only things that change in the repos are bug fixes and security updates. We don't usually see new software after release.
<ardchoille> You'd have to wait for the next release (Intrepid)
<KDesk> Which is the best software to transform a DVD (vob files) to xvid?
<ardchoille> corigo: btw, Hardy is 8.04
<stdin> sometimes -backports will have new releases backported from the latest development release
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, that's true, thanks
<ardchoille> Forgot about backports
<Skii> there's a friend of mine trying to send me a pic through yahoo through kopete and she is using window's but i don't know why the pic wont open, can anyone help?
<Skii> me*?
<Skii> there's a friend of mine trying to send me a pic through yahoo through kopete and she is using window's but i don't know why the pic wont open, can anyone help me out?
<Skii> wtf i need help why wont anyone help me out???
<Skii> what the hell is everyone in hear can't help thoughs in need or just don't wanna help anyone out and be dick's!!!
<BluesKaj> !PATIENCE | Skii
<ubottu> Skii: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Skii> i will have patience when someone start's to help me out with what i need help with.
<Skii> there's a friend of mine trying to send me a pic through yahoo through kopete and she is using window's but i don't know why the pic wont open, can anyone help me out?
<Skii> that's my problem
<ardchoille> Skii: Not everyone in the channel knows everything there is to know about the entire distro
<ardchoille> And not everyone is watching their screen every second
<Skii> ok then fuck ya very much
<KDesk> Which is the best software to converte a DVD (vob files) to xvid?
<ardchoille> KDesk: The only thing I can think of is k9copy, have you tried that?
<ardchoille> k9copy is good for copying a dvd9 to dvd5, if that helps any
<KDesk> ardchoille: no, but I will install it, thanks.
<ardchoille> KDesk: Also..
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> I keep forgetting we have a nice bot here
<Darthfrog> KDesk: Also have a look at dvd::rip.  I think it'll rip a DVD to MPEG-4.
<KDesk> ardchoille: k9copy seams to only copy dvds, I have already the vob files.
<ardchoille> KDesk: Oh, ok
<KDesk> Darthfrog: thanks, I will also install that to see if it works.
<Darthfrog> KDesk: Have fun. :-)
<Darthfrog> It might be in the Medibuntu repository.
<Darthfrog> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ardchoille> dvdrip is in multiverse
<KDesk> intrepid comes with JDK1.7?
<xyh> gocad
<Tukon> hey all, just wanted to say ibex 8.10 is looking GREAT. excellent work to all devs!
<apparle> all the desktop effects are enabled by default, Isn't it so??
<Tukon> yes with nvidia drivers enabled
<Tukon> although some of the effects are a bit slow
<Tukon> wobbly windows doesnt work too well when you try to scale the window
<emilsedgh> if KWin detects your graphic card supports them, they will be enabled automatically afaik
<apparle> I have an onboard ATI radeon
<morphine> so if I want to install older packages than the ones in the repos, how would I do that?
<morphine> The one I want used to be in the repos, but has been replaced by the newer bersion
<ardchoille> morphine: You would have to compile the app yourself. But, keep in mind you might run into dependency problems with currently install packages.
<morphine> ugh
<morphine> sure do
<ardchoille> morphine: Also..
<ardchoille> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<morphine> yeah, I know, but I am not about to deal with the dependency problems
<morphine> that is just endless
<ardchoille> morphine: Which app is it?
<morphine> mythtv-frontend
<morphine> My backend is 0.20, and the frontend needs to be exactly the same version
<ardchoille> I can only imagine the deps for that
<morphine> Yes, it is a nightmare
<admin__> my cd / dvd burner is not recongised
<admin__> help
<admin__> can someone help me please??????????
<ardchoille> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<admin__> ok
<morphine> haha
<admin__> hi i just got cut off
<admin__> what is the website to download ubuntu
<ardchoille> !download
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<apparle> does 8.10 have OSS sound support
<ardchoille> apparle: questions about 8.10 might be better answered in #kubuntu-kde4
<stdin> no, #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, thanks
<stdin> OSS support should still be about, it's built-in to the kernel
<ardchoille> stdin: #ubuntu+1 is for both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<stdin> yeah
<ardchoille> ok
<stdin> if you try to join #kubuntu+1 it will actually forward you there too
<ardchoille> right, but I wonder why #kubuntu-kde4 was created
<stdin> for KDE 4 support (hint is in the name ;)
<ardchoille> that can get confusing for newbies
<stdin> it was created when we released 8.04 remix with KDE 4
<admin__> what is the remix
<ardchoille> ah, that explains it
<stdin> it'll merge here in a few days anyway
<ardchoille> 8.04 with kde4
<ardchoille> cool
<admin__> where can i get free good sercurity
<ardchoille> admin__: Security for what? viruses? Firewall?
<admin__> viruss and if you can firewall
<ardchoille> admin__: Kubuntu comes with a firewall but it isn't configured. You can install one of the several iptables gui's to configure the firewall
<admin__> how
<stdin> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ardchoille> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ralpho> av linux software is so you dont foward virus to windows users you may email ect.
<admin__> i get reloading postfix configurating with black background then it goes to login screen what is this, i have kde 4
<admin__> help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/63136/
<shira> How do I get Descent?  I have the CD for the dos version, but so far I can't find a linux version that works with the data files
<Greenery> video being played flickered even on mplayer, any idea how to fix this?
<admin__> http://www.icanhelp.pastebin.com/m905cf73
<admin__> how do u get red text on this irc
<tapas> in what format do i need to specify a "resource location" for a korganizer calender?
<geek> admin__: 'this irc'?
<geek> what client?
<tapas> i have ssh/sftp access to the diretory with the calender
<tapas> the manual just speaks of "remote resource location" and that's that
<tapas> as if there weeren't one million different ways to specify one :)
<admin__> yess
<admin__> admin__: yes
<shira> talking to yourself?
<admin__> ha ha
<tapas> and if i enter something like
<tapas> sftp://username@server/homes/username i get an error dialog without a message on every "/" i type
<tapas> totally annoying
<admin__> how do i become channel operaer
<geek> admin__: i make it a policy not to answer PMs. if it so happens i don't know the answer someone else might be able to help. what client? if its konversation it should be insert then irc colour
<tapas> ok, once entered it even kinda works
<admin__>  admin_ just testing colour
<tapas> great and now it crashes everytime i open it
<tapas> awesome
<admin__> how can i add more storage to a parttion i still have unallocated space
<shira> admin:  Some may bash me for this but I suggest usage of LVM
<Tm_T> shira: oh we will bash you anyway (;)
<ardchoille> hehe
<admin__> how do i become a channel operator
<Guest2335> #libros
<schuh> hallo
<Logi_Khoo> Hi Guys, am new KUBUNTU user!!!
<Logi_Khoo> =)
<Logi_Khoo> any mentor here to hold my lil hand?
<Logi_Khoo> After looking around google for steps to get lamp installed, i'm stucked
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: usually lots of people to help :)
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: can you use the commandline at all?
<Logi_Khoo> the prob is... I can't add folders manually using dolpin
<Logi_Khoo> I can use the command-line, if there's a step by step =p
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: please tell us what ypou have done so far
<Logi_Khoo> within these 3 days, i understood sudo su apt-get etc
<Guest64252> Guest64252 is UbuntuHelper
<Guest51694> Good Evening everyone, I'm having some problems getting Kubuntu or Compiz to give me anymore than a single Desktop, I'm running a Dual Monitor Nvidia Card, The other Desktop effects work fine? any ideas? I have come over to Kubuntu from PCLOS, same hardware and PCLOS had 4 virtual dektops in compiz, so must be something I'm not doing right. Any Ideas?
<Logi_Khoo> ok, i have got kubunu running
<Logi_Khoo> couldn't get it connected with wrieless, but got it online with eth
<Logi_Khoo> i have a LAMP installed, looking into webmin
<jussi01> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Logi_Khoo> but now the prob is... i can't put files in from the desktop, like windows
<Logi_Khoo> yup that;s the prob ubottu
<jussi01> !ebox | Logi_Khoo
<ubottu> Logi_Khoo: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Logi_Khoo> i tried ebox, but none of the commands are getting the package
<jussi01> ubottu:  is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Logi_Khoo> oh opps
<Logi_Khoo> the terminal says the package is broken or something like that
<MellowDude> what linux has a big ballon on the desktop ask default background
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: go have a read of the ebox wiki page listed there, if you havent already
<jussi01> MellowDude: no idea
<Logi_Khoo> yup, i did the apt-cache + ^ebox*"
<Logi_Khoo> spent almost 6 hours on ebox now =(
<UbuntuHelper> #ubuntu
<MellowDude> my freind in japan im try to help her with her computer but she not no what linux she has
<MellowDude> i told her it could be about any kind
<MellowDude> lol
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: please do the following and tell me the results: sudo apt-get install ?^ebox-.*
<Logi_Khoo> is there any clear step by step for ebox someone can point me to?
<Logi_Khoo> okie
<UbuntuHelper> #debian
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: copy paste them into a pastebin
<Logi_Khoo> let me login from kubuntu station
<jussi01> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Logi_Khoo> yup, understood, i'm from drupal btw =)
<geek> MellowDude:  lsb_release --all
<MellowDude> ok
<UbuntuHelper> bye everyone
<Logi_Khoo> jussi01: sry this is the 3rd time i did hard reboot on kubuntu
<Logi_Khoo> jussi01: rebooting kubuntu, 1 sec
<geek> MellowDude: that should work on most LSB compliant linux distros
<MellowDude> ok ty
<Logi_Khoo> jussi01: the err= E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: hrm ok. 1 sec
<Logi_Khoo> i have edit source.list as shown in the wiki
<UbuntuHelper> !Codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Logi_Khoo> did an apt-get update
<UbuntuHelper> mp3 player mplayer comes up error
<Logi_Khoo> okie
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: try just manually installing all the ebox packages
<Logi_Khoo> ok, i have the iso image
<Logi_Khoo> but i'm trying to move it over to my vista on a lan network
<Logi_Khoo> got samba installed
<Logi_Khoo> but i am stucked from here
<Logi_Khoo> vista can only see "printers"
<Logi_Khoo> my aim is to get vista to see the "Desktop" folder, so i can move the iso over to burn
<Logi_Khoo> am i making this too comlicated?
<jussi01> Logi_Khoo: to be honest, you are likely better off asking this stuff in #ubuntu-server - with ebox they are likely to have a better knowledge
<Logi_Khoo> jussi01: ok
<UbuntuHelper> i have kde 4 and it comes up black screen then goes back to logon
<UbuntuHelper> i have kde 4 and it comes up black screen then goes back to logon
<Logi_Khoo> who is ubuntuhelper?
<MellowDude> well did u down load the new realase for kd4
<UbuntuHelper> can i downgrade from 8.10 kde4 to latest stable
<UbuntuHelper> logi_Khoo hi
<UbuntuHelper>  hi
<jazman>  just updated to kde 4 how do i get i ging in hardy it still looks like kde 3.5
<UbuntuHelper>  hi
<jazman> helper
<UbuntuHelper> hello
<MellowDude> hit alt+Ctrl+F1  at logon
<UbuntuHelper>  can i downgrade kubuntu 8.10  to 8.04
<MellowDude> then in the prompt type sudo apt-get update
<Logi_Khoo> anyone can guide/point me to setting up a network sharing folder with vista to ubuntu?
<MellowDude> and no u cant downgrade
<jazman> thank uy mellow
<UbuntuHelper> help
<MellowDude> if u read on the site it say u can not downgrade 8.10
<jazman> any one used intrepid
<UbuntuHelper> MellowDude Where
<jazman> any one used intrepid
<UbuntuHelper> yes jazman
<jazman> what u think
<jazman> u got beta
<jazman> or rc
<Logi_Khoo> i realised, when it comes to e-box... no ones answering, not even #ubuntu-server
<t4ed> rc + kde4 lol
<UbuntuHelper> WUBI
<Logi_Khoo> ubuntuhelper, you are using WUBI?
<UbuntuHelper> logi_khoo yes
<charolastra_> hi, could someone tell me where to change the shortcut for yakuake (where it drops down)? i can't find it in the shortcut config of yakuake :/
<Logi_Khoo> UbuntuHelper: how's the performance?
<stdin> charolastra_: Configure Global Shortcuts
<UbuntuHelper> pretty good
<charolastra_> stdin: where's that?
<stdin> charolastra_: do you see the arrow icon by the '+' in the bottom right?
<charolastra_> yes, and the "configure shortcuts" only mentios "open/retract yakuake" which has no effect on it
<stdin> that is the setting for it
<charolastra_> also, the key which it is mapped to, isn't mentioned there
<charolastra_> that setting was empty but it was mapped to scrolllock (i set that when it asked me on the first run; now i want to change it)
<UbuntuHelper>  how do you in IRC make the other user see text as red
<stdin> charolastra_: click the settings, then the button to set the new key
<stdin> UbuntuHelper: just insert the nick in the line
<charolastra_> stdin: i did; and as i said, it has abolutly no effect ...
<stdin> well, that is the setting for it
<stdin> try closing yakuake and starting it again maybe
<UbuntuHelper>  how do you in IRC make the other user see text as red
<charolastra_> still mapped to scolllock :(
<geek> UbuntuHelper: insert, irc colour
<UbuntuHelper> but in the tabs it should change color not green RED
<sd5t> UbuntuHelper: what client are you using
<stdin> charolastra_: you can try editing ~/.kde/share/config/yakuakerc and adding "AccessKey=F12" under "[Global Shortcuts]" (if you want to set it to F12)
<UbuntuHelper> sdft KONVERSTION
<sd5t> settings ->cofigure konversation -> colours UbuntuHelper
<jazman> i have got kde 4 on my system how do i get it going
<charolastra_> stdin: yes, but there is no "[Global Shortcuts]" and the all there is, is a
<charolastra_> [Shortcuts]
<charolastra_> toggle-window-state=Back
<stdin> you can just add it
<stdin> or set "firstrun=true" under "[Options]" to make it ask again
<Logi_Khoo> Kubuntu vs KDE4, which is better?
<charolastra_> stdin: are you using kde4 or 3? but thanks, the firstrun= finally worked
<stdin> charolastra_: I have both
<stdin> Logi_Khoo: Kubuntu comes with either KDE 3 or KDE 4
<UbuntuHelper>  hi
<charolastra_> well, here it was in ~/.kde4/.. and the structure of the yakuake config file is different; firstrun is under [Dialogs] here
<Logi_Khoo> stdin: oh, dumb me
<stdin> I guessed you meant the KDE 3 one, seeing as you asked here
<UbuntuHelper>  
<Logi_Khoo> I have been trying to write "index.html" in the /var/www/ folder, but Kubuntu says that the docu could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /var/www/index.html.
<charolastra_> uhm, where am i supposed to ask for kde4 stuff? i got it when i installed kubuntu from cd
<stdin> until Intrepid is released #kubuntu-kde4 is the KDE 4 support channel for Kubuntu
<jazman> and itd quit
<charolastra_> ah, ok
<stdin> Logi_Khoo: /var/www/ is owned by root, you need to start the editor as root. "kdesu kate" would start kate as root
<Logi_Khoo> stdin: ok, understood, thanks alot!
<UbuntuHelper> %c4 hi
<UbuntuHelper>  HELLO
<stdin> UbuntuHelper: color is disabled in this channel, so there's no point trying to send any colors
<Logi_Khoo> stdin: i have tried doing: kdesu kate in terminal, but nothing is happening =(
<UbuntuHelper> how did you make that color
<stdin> Logi_Khoo: it should popup a dialog asking for your password to start kate
<Logi_Khoo> do i have to instal kdesu?
<stdin> it should be pre-installed in Kubuntu
<UbuntuHelper> Stdin how did you do that color then
<Logi_Khoo> it say no such command
<stdin> UbuntuHelper: you just include the persons nick in the line you send, like this one
<stdin> Logi_Khoo: what version of Kubuntu do you have?
<UbuntuHelper> stdin tell me if this works
<stdin> it does
<Logi_Khoo> i assume it's the latest
<Logi_Khoo> hold on
<Logi_Khoo> oh, how do i check? lol
<UbuntuHelper> send me what you type for the color
<stdin> !version | Logi_Khoo
<ubottu> Logi_Khoo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stdin> UbuntuHelper: I just include your nick in the text, _your_ client adds the color
<Logi_Khoo> stdin: it's ubuntu 8.10
<Logi_Khoo> distro Kubuntu
<UbuntuHelper> on the bottom of my window it goes red when you do type that
<stdin> Logi_Khoo: use "kdesudo kwrite" then
<stdin> UbuntuHelper: yes, it happens when anyone types your nick or you get a private message
<UbuntuHelper> ok cool
<Logi_Khoo> stdin: No protocol specified,kdesodo: cannot connect to x-server :0
<UbuntuHelper> does /msg UbuntuHelper
<stdin> Logi_Khoo: are you in a root shell?
<Logi_Khoo> yup. it says: root@username: /home/username#
<stdin> kdesudo needs to be ran as you, not root. just press Alt-F2 and put in "kdesudo kwrite" or "kdesudo kate"
<UbuntuHelper> How do you use KICK IN IRC KONVERSATION
<stdin> UbuntuHelper: you can't unless you are an operator, you can ask general IRC questions in #freenode
<Logi_Khoo> omg, stdin: thanks alot man
<Logi_Khoo> i'll be coding away from here, thanks alot!!
<stdin> :)
<Logi_Khoo> can i leech more knowledge from u?
<stdin> depends on what you want to know
<Logi_Khoo> i'm currently using vista on the other laptop, i wanna use it to remotely access this KDE via GUI to edit files on the lamp
<Logi_Khoo> so i assume webi is the one
<Logi_Khoo> i have tried VPN remote desktop, but it's too buggy
<stdin> you have a few options, VPN, VNC, SSH or Samba
<Logi_Khoo> i have the "window eye already", so am looking for a way to access this kubuntu server solely by ssh and some GUI file brower
<stdin> VNC will let you share the X session on another system. with SSH you can run application on the server from another system. and Samba will let you share directories over the LAN
<Logi_Khoo> hmm, then i guess i'll go research on samba abit
<Logi_Khoo> oh ya, VNC
<Logi_Khoo> it's kinda laggy though
<UbuntuHelper> #kuhelp
<stdin> I'd say ssh is probably easiest. you can just run one application
<Logi_Khoo> oh ya, one more step i forgot
<Logi_Khoo> that's copying the files into root
<Logi_Khoo> usually in windows, i'd just open the tarball and winrar will show me the files, which i;d drag and drop them either in a network folder or ftp
<Logi_Khoo> i have looked into the scp/wget in commandline, but still...
<Logi_Khoo> i kinda work faster with drag and drop now =p
<stdin> to copy files from where to where?
<sd5t> df -h
<Logi_Khoo> from a browser download
<Logi_Khoo> you know drupal?
<stdin> never used it :) are you trying to extract from an archive or just copy files?
<Logi_Khoo> usually the php modules, will be opened by winrar str8 from the browser, which then i'll drop it from winrar to the server via explorer in windows
<Logi_Khoo> in kubuntu, i'm kinda lost how to go about doing it the fastest way
<stdin> drupal is available in the repositories
<stdin> !info drupal5
<Logi_Khoo> oh, again. I'm 3 day's old Kubuntu user =)
<ubottu> drupal5 (source: drupal5): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.7-1ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 754 kB, installed size 3352 kB
<Logi_Khoo> oh
<Logi_Khoo> ohhhh, IC
<stdin> it'll be less trouble getting it setup when you use the packages
<Logi_Khoo> stdin, point me in the right direction to fully ultilise it man
<Logi_Khoo> i see it now
<stdin> just install the package then set it up however you normally do
<Logi_Khoo> there's a command that copies it from the cvs to the folder i want it to go?
<Logi_Khoo> oh, not only that, the modules too
<U> hi
<stdin> cvs export <url> /place/to/save
<Logi_Khoo> try try that
<stdin> prefix with sudo to extract outside your home dir
<Logi_Khoo> thanks again man
<ubuntu> me
<UbuntuHelper> me
<UbuntuHelper> hello
<UbuntuHelper> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<jussi01> UbuntuHelper: dont abuse the ops call!!
<UbuntuHelper> ok
<jussi01> UbuntuHelper: if you do that again without good reason, I will ban you from here. The call is only for emergency use.
<UbuntuHelper> ok
<chris_> Hi - When I try and use a java applet firefox uses a whole CPU and firefox freezes...any tips on getting it to work?
<chris_> I have sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin installed
<UbuntuHelper> hello
<geek> chris_: sounds like the applet is badly written
<chris_> geek: hmm I don't think so - its a commercial program for virtual machines
<chris_> geek: also, I can get it working on another machine
<Logi_Khoo> stdin: thank you so much, u opened the path to linux for me =)
<Logi_Khoo> imma go figure out how to install ebox b4 i move on =)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sd5t> where is the config file that sets the path to write in /var/log/authlog on ssh log in
<ActionParsnip> sd5t: hmm, not sure
<ActionParsnip> so you want to change the location of sshd logins log?
<sd5t> yes ActionParsnip should be in /etc/ssh/sshd_config or
<ActionParsnip> sd5t: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958971
<ActionParsnip> sd5t: any good to you?
<ActionParsnip> sd5t: you could always symlink the file to where you want it to appear
<ActionParsnip> which is probably easier
<sd5t> yes thanks too easy ... didn't even think about that one :)
<ActionParsnip> np man
<zarlino> hi all, can i use the usb installion utility in Ubuntu to create a Kubuntu usb setup?
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Zharf> hi, is there a netinstall image?
<Zharf> or preferrably for USB stick
<bazhang_> !usb | Zharf
<ubottu> Zharf: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alarm> hello there, i need some help with an application that autostarts without knowing how :)
<Zharf> bazhang_, thanks
<alarm>  it is about compiz-fusion . first i did create an executable sh file in the Autostart dir
<alarm> and it did start. after removing the file compiz was still running on every boot.
<alarm> removed also every entry from ksmserverrc , but still the same, compiz starts
<bazhang_> alarm, how about setting visual settings to none
<alarm> how do i do that ?
<alarm> i mean on which part ? compiz , kcontrol ? where is that setting
<bazhang_> alarm, I am currently on gnome; the quickest answer would be found in #compiz-fusion
<alarm> they do not know , at least not the users that are now in the channel :)
<bazhang_> well I can take a guess then :)
<charolastra> does the audio preview in konqueror need any special packages?
<bazhang_> alarm, does alt f2 kwin --replace turn off compiz?
<alarm> yes
<alarm> stopping it is not a problem
<alarm> the problem is that it starts on every log in
<bazhang_> there should be a setting for visual effects; you need to set that to none
<alarm> and i want to change that for the moment at least, as something is going wrong with systray icons and i want to check one by one
<alarm> where is that ?
<alarm> kcontrol ?
<bazhang_> alarm, the only thing I can suggest is go into adept package manager and remove all compiz stuff
<bazhang_> the alternative is wait for someone running kde to come and help out :)
<alarm> ehe ok . i did some changes, lets see what happening
<Zharf> meh
<Zharf> my box loads the linux from the USB stick and then boots again <.<
<dr_willis> Hmm.. someone remove compiz again and goof things up?
<admins> Can anyone help me uninstall/remove 'Power Manager' program/icon from my taskbar on 8.04? I have KLaptop running and don't need both. Tks!
<n3glv_> hello gent
<n3glv_> s
<n3glv_> even
<n3glv_> lol
<n3glv_> quick question, running 64bit kernel etc, (studio 64bit) what's the pkg for 32bit backwards compat?
<hateball> n3glv_» ia32libs or something like that (not on 64bit atm)
<glade88> is this official? http://www.kubuntuforums.net o.O
<ross> .
<Dragnslcr> glade88- yes
<ross> ;/ just checking what my nick is
<DarkTan> how do i get my sound card working? it's an onboard
<glade88> Dragnslcr: strange.. I though all questions regarding *ubuntu distros are addresses at ubuntuforums.org -- (topic tags->kubuntu)
<Zharf> is kde4 stable enough for a really newb user who has never uused a computer?
<Zharf> (I don't use kde/gnome/xfce)
<Dragnslcr> Zharf- for what they'd probably be doing, sure
<Zharf> Dragnslcr, browsing the internet :)
<Dragnslcr> Firefox works fine for me
<Zharf> I hate how firefox keeps creating ~/Desktop
<Zharf> I do NOT want that <.<
<kniolet> konqueror 4 is much better on a lot of sites than 3 was
<kniolet> thats what i use as my normal browser
<Zharf> I have to use firefox since there's no vimperator for any other browser
<glade88> kniolet: can I get konqueror to support Gmail and other google services like Orkut?
<chris_> .
<n3glv_> tnx hateball
<kniolet> glade88: not sure, i have never used those sites
<dr_willis> konqueror worked with gmail last i tried it.
<glade88> kniolet: ok.. ty
<glade88> dr_willis: it works only as basic html view
<glade88> dr_willis: not with the enhanced interface..
<dr_willis> never noticed.. :) i may have my normal page set to basic..
<glade88> :)
<dr_willis> i dont do a lot of gmail. :) but then again.. gmail does support pop3 i belive dont it.
<glade88> dr_willis: yes.. but I'd prefer not to download my 80000 mails to my disk :)
<DarkTan> anyone know how to install a sound card?
<dr_willis> glade88,  one normally deletes those spam. :)
<dr_willis> thats how my mail is.. 3 mail.. 800000000 spam
<glade88> dr_willis: even do I :)
<root> hi i have a problem with connectiong to the wifi
<glade88> dr_willis: mine is somewhat an old account.. and I have every mail within the All Mail (Archived) folder.. spam goes unnoticed.
<glade88> dr_willis: with all other mail like ubuntu mail directed to my mailbox, I have plenty everyday
<dr_willis> and somedays you even read it! :)
<chris_> Hi guys... Can Linux Kubuntu read the Memory Sticks of the camera?
<glade88> dr_willis: often.. just the relevant ones.. :)
<glade88> rest go straight to arvhives..
<dr_willis> archive them and  never read them... :)
<glade88> dr_willis: maybe lol
<kniolet> chris_: do you mean if you take the memory stick out of the camera or if you plug the camera in directly?
<chris_> kniolet: without the usb cable. I used to put the card in the computer directly and read it with window$, but I can't with linux. Is there a command?
<Guest35688> hi, i have a problem with connecting to wifi network, i know essid name, thereis no encryption, but when i try to write manually wireles, s-essid to /etc/network/interfaces, i can only see dhcp discover, no ip granted
<kniolet> chris_: normally it would pop-up and tell you there is a new drive plugged in if it worked, but not all internal card readers work with linux unfortunately. any usb card reader should work though. (i know, not a good solution)
<kniolet> chris_: also, it may work plugging the camera in via usb, depending on the camera
<chris_> kniolet: I lost the usb cable :-(((((
<kniolet> chris_: :-/
<jjdiamond> is #ubuntu down?
<OxDeadC0de> can anyone tell me what the cpu frequency scaling applet for kde4/ubuntu ibex is? (I installed kubuntu-desktop via synaptic from regular ubuntu)
<jjdiamond> can someone help me with network connection
 * DarkTan twiddles his thumbs
<payam> hi
<Goan> How to use networked printers on kubuntu?
<payam> How can I install .Deb flash plugin
<payam> on ubuntu
<genii> !flash | payam
<ubottu> payam: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<payam> Install the package flashplugin-nonfree.
<payam> how can i do that?
<payam> where can i find  package flashplugin-nonfree.
<payam> #ubuntu.se
<Goan> anyone?
<DarkTan> stilll need sounds card help
<dr_willis> fire up the package manager, search/install payam
<dr_willis> payam,  or just install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.. it grabs a lot of things you may want
<payam> okej thank you
<Goan> dr_willis, any help on configuring a network printer on kubuntu - using ip address
<dr_willis> I normally install the gnome cups-manager tool and use its gui. :) its a little easier to use the the kde one
<dr_willis> depends on what kind of networked printer/service its using also..
<dr_willis> Or try the cups web interface
<Cephisus> !es | Cephisus
<ubottu> Cephisus, please see my private message
<kexman> hello
<kexman> i wanted to install xchat
<kexman> and i got back some stuff
<kexman>   xchat: Depends: libsexy2 (>= 0.1.8) but it is not going to be installed
<kexman>          Depends: tcl8.4 (>= 8.4.5) but it is not going to be installed
<kexman>          Depends: xchat-common (= 2.8.4-0ubuntu7) but it is not going to be inst
<genii> kexman: Please don't flood the channel
<genii> !pastebin | kexman
<ubottu> kexman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jannott> What is wrong with kde4 desktop icons? Its shows icons for files i dont even have anymore :/
<the_darkside_986> What would make Kubuntu 8.04.1 run too slowly on a desktop machine in which Ubuntu 8.04.1 runs normally? It has 1 GB of RAM and Nvidia binary drivers enabled...
<the_darkside_986> I suspect the IDE drive but I can't put the SATA drive in until I find my SATA cables.
<the_darkside_986> The liveCD runs at a normal speed though.
<the_darkside_986> The post-installation desktop runs at nearly 5 fps (mouse movement)
<buko> maybe java eats up all resources
<payam> #ubuntu-ir
<glade88> the_darkside_986: disabling effects make it normal? system settings-
<glade88> the_darkside_986: system settings->desktop-> disable effects
<W_S> the_darkside_986: try to $dxdiag | grep render
<rohan> i installed kde4 on kubuntu 8.04 using the PPA packages. now i want to remove it. how do i do that?
<glade88> hi.. I need urgent help.. I set my openGL method to fallback and as I clicked on Apply, I cannot log in further.
<glade88> im in via tty1 using irssi ;)
<glade88> how do I reset the graphics settings?
<eagles0513875> hi
<eagles0513875> LjL: hey i cannot say anything in offtopic
<eagles0513875> LjL:  [404] #ubuntu-offtopic Cannot send to channel
<LjL> eagles0513875: i've forwarded you to ##fix_your_connection, you were joining and parting quickly.
<eagles0513875> LjL: that channel is dead
<LjL> of course it's dead, it's just intended to give you the message that you should fix your connection.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Logi_Khoo> Hi, i tried using wubi to install kubuntu kde4 on my vista
<Logi_Khoo> unfortunately it encountered some error and couldn't download
<Logi_Khoo> anyone faced this problem?
<Logi_Khoo> the sad thing is... i chose Ubuntu desktop instead =\
<DarkTan> can anyone help with finding my sound card?
<BluesKaj> wubi is ok on xp but it encounters more hardware probs on vista, Logi_Khoo
<geek> DarkTan: lspci or lshw (preferably the latter) and pastebin it?
<DarkTan> k
<Logi_Khoo> omg, i am using vista... it's like contracting a deadly flu virus
<geek> DarkTan: also sudo lshw | grep Audio
<buko_> DarkTan: sudo asoundconf list
<BluesKaj> DarkTan: in thebterminal , lspci | grep audio
<kniolet> lol 3 different commands to get the same info
<geek> kniolet: lovely innit ;p
<DarkTan> here's lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63270/
<geek> none of them are wrong ;p
<ingo86> hi all
<buko_> ingo86 ello
<DarkTan> lspci | grep audio gets me this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/63270/
<DarkTan> wait no
<DarkTan> this: 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 04)
<geek> DarkTan: thats your soundcard
<DarkTan> ok, how do i make it work
<BluesKaj> DarkTan: asoundconf set-default-card "Ensoniq ES1371"
<ingo86> i don't know if this is something not yet implemented or a bug, however, when i add something to the panel, such a clock, i can define how much size of the panel it takes, also i can't put it into the right side of the panel, it stays in middle
<ingo86> anyone has an idea?
<buko_> ingo86: you're using kde4?
<ingo86> buko_: yes, kubuntu 8.10 rc
<BluesKaj> ingo86: right click and drag the icon , then click when you place it
<buko_> yeah, that should do the trick
<BluesKaj> oops , disregard my advice there ingo86
<BluesKaj> that doesn't work in kde4
<buko_> in kde4, gotta unlock the panel, the you can move everything
<ingo86> buko_: this doesn't work for me
<ingo86> i deleted the panel accidentally, now when trying to re-add the common things to the new panel i can't giva a good positioning
<buko_> gotta add the panel, from the widgets menu
<DarkTan> ok i drops to the next line ">" is all it says
<jannott> Is there a way to get rid off those ghost icons on my desktop? KDE shows icons for files that i dont even have anymore.
<rohan> how do i remove all packages related to kde4?
<rohan> i want to remove kde4 which i installed using ppa
<jannott> remove kde-desktop?
<jussi01> no
<jannott> kubuntu-desktop*
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Tm_T> hmm, no, not that one
<buko_> remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<jussi01> just search for and remove all packages you have in stalled which have kde4 in the name
<rohan> buko_: removing that doesn't removing the dependent packages
<genii> jussi01: Won't do much for kdelibs5    for instance :)
<jussi01> genii: true, but usually removing all of them will trigger a lovely list on apt-get autoremove ;)
<rohan> is there any way of doing "aptitude remove *kde4*" ?
<buko_> rohan: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Tm_T> sure but you have to be careful with it
<buko_> yes
<rohan> buko_: 20:27 < rohan> buko_: removing that doesn't removing the dependent packages
<sfears> does anyone know how i can get my wireless interenet connection to push through to my ethernet port to hook up a computer without a wireless card??
<sfears> i have a crossover cable
<buko_> rohan: then clean up with autoremove
<genii> rohan: The kubuntu-kde4-desktop     with purge should take most of it out
<jussi01> !ics | sfears
<ubottu> sfears: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sfears> thank you
<rohan> no, genii , it's just removing that single package
<jussi01> sfears: yw :)
<eagles0513875> jussi01: where can i download the intrepid rc iso
<jussi01> !intrepid | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<genii> rohan: kubuntu-kde4-desktop  contains a bunch of smaller packages which are specific to kde4, this is what it's removing
<rohan> genii: it's not removing anything else except that one pacakge
<buko_> rohan: then apt-get autoremove
<DarkTan> ok, still have no sound
<buko_> DarkTan: maybe its in your kernel?
<DarkTan> i dunno
<buko_> well, did you kompile it yourself?
<buko_> or its the one that came with the distro
<DarkTan> uummmm...i had some install issues
<DarkTan> i ran the alternative install distro, but only wound up with a text os
<buko_> so no kde
<buko_> hmm
<DarkTan> i installed the kubuntu WDM from the Ced tho
<DarkTan> CD*
<buko_> well i had the same problem, in kde3 i had no sound, but in kde4 all works well
<buko_> maybe you got the same prob
<buko_> 2.6.27.3 kernel
<ArShAm> hi all
<buko_> ello there
<ArShAm> I think I'm missing something
<ArShAm> in intrepid , is the kde3 going to be removed?
<genii> ArShAm: It will be kde4 by default there, but you could still install kde3 if you so wished
<DarkTan> so, should i try an upgrade?
<ArShAm> genii, how can I keep my old kde3 then?
<buko_> DarkTan: if you can upgrade, id say go for it
<buko_> ArShAm: it stays by default, then you can choose
<DarkTan> ok, will try
<buko_> KDE3 or 4
<genii> ArShAm: If you currently have 3.5 it will not wipe it out on you through a distribution upgrade
<eagles0513875> !repository
<jimmy51_> hello, i'm trying to install kubuntu 8.10 on a virtual machine.  previous tutorials say to start with safe mode graphics, but the 8.10 installer doesn't have a safe mode option
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ArShAm> in the repos , when I want to upgrade , so , there is kde4 then
<jimmy51_> is there a kernel switch to do safe mode graphics?
<eagles0513875> jimmy51_ ask in #ubuntu+1
<buko_> ArShAm: gotta add a repo, from kde website
<ArShAm> ok , thnx all
<jimmy51_> oh... hit f4 :)
<DarkTan> hmmm...used to have a "full upgrade" option, no more tho
<buko_> DarkTan, you have kde4?
<DarkTan> no
<DarkTan> i dunno if this comp will hold up under it
<buko_> mm k
<DarkTan> 256 ram, 64mb G-force
<buko_> oh ok
<buko_> then prob alsa or oss problems
<buko_> or no driver
<geek> DarkTan: i'm running gutsy on a laptop with more ram, but otherwise similar specs
<DarkTan> kde 4?
<geek> DarkTan: er... intrepid, kde4
<geek> not gutsy
<geek> it runs quite well
<DarkTan> ok, i'll try it
<DarkTan> how do i go about installing it?
<geek> get the disk (i always use the alternate) and boot into it?
<DarkTan> ....
<geek> gonna dual boot, or single os?
<DarkTan> i am out of CD-R's right now
<geek> DarkTan: do you already have an OS on the box, and a network connection?
<DarkTan> yeah, on the box now
<geek> DarkTan: take a look at unetbootin
<DarkTan> unetbootin?
<geek> it takes longer but no disks needed. just a wired internet connection and patience
<geek> DarkTan: its a programme that bootstraps a net install
<DarkTan> how do i do it?
<DarkTan> ...
<geek> DarkTan: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<DarkTan> i just realized i havea sound plaster card lying around here somewhere
<l3d> ok I am running aybss webserver and using kompozer to make the page and well the images dont seem to show when i go to the site I was wondering why this would happen?
<DarkTan> i'm gonna try the sound blaster first, then that if it don't work
<jb_> :-)
<azucar> hey
<mot_> will i be able to upgrade from 8.10rc to 8.10?
<mot_> or better yet, 8.04.1 to 8.10?
<mot_> i just bought a brand new laptop and i don't want to wait until thurs. to wipe it and do an install
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | mot_
<ubottu> mot_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<azucar> I got 8.10 pre rc and it works fine
<eagles0513875> azucar: wish i could say same for me im downloading rc after doing cdless upgrade but that seems to have broken somethings
<mot_> also, amd64 is the install iso for all 64bit processors yea?
<eagles0513875> mot_: yes
<azucar>  @eagles053875: ah  just did a full install, are you using 64 bit? also what filesystem are you using?
<azucar> Iam using ext3
<azucar> *  am
 * azucar is going back to classes, ick calculus
<eagles0513875> azucar: that cant be that bad im doing discreet maths
<ubuntu> lo
 * Zharf sighs
<Zharf> can I try to resume installation
<anita> hi
<Zharf> it said input/output error and then went to the live distro.. (this is why I hate installing from a cd and not directly from the net, but I couldn't get netinstall images to boot)
<faileas> Zharf: how about alternate installer?
<Zharf> that'd require me to download another image and waste another cd..
<genii> !debootstrap | Zharf
<ubottu> Zharf: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Zharf> I did that once, too bothersome <.<
<Zharf> debian netinstall beats them all
<genii> Zharf: You have several boxes with linux or just the one?
<Zharf> genii, four
<genii> Zharf: I have followed previously the instructions found here https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install with much success to pxe boot and install a mounted iso image off a second box
<Zharf> I wonder if I have any twisted pair cables..
<navetz> does anyone know how to do some basic video editing in linux?
<emilsedgh> navetz: search for kino
<Zharf> hmmmm
<navetz> emilsedgh: thanks
<carlos> good afternoon. - Somebody can help me to form serial port com1?
<rickest> carlos: if recognized it should /dev/ttyS0
<carlos> rkc.
<carlos> rickest.....but you have a Copy paste of the instruction to form ttyS0?
<rickest> carlos: no, mine are recognized automatically at boot I guess
<carlos> rickset ...no.. no automatically
<carlos> rickset.. es Hardy 8.04 LTS
<rickest> don't know then, sorry
<rickest> clear
<carlos> rickest... Thank you very much
<ubuntu> Hi
<jimmy51_> on my home machine, i'm sick of losing stuff every time i upgrade.  do you guys ever make another partition and mount /home/whatever on that partition..... so an upgrade only wipes out / on sda1?
<NikLP> that's the sane thing to do, yes - run the custom partition tool next time you set up and you won't have that problem
<ubuntu> Hehe, kubuntu live cd + School with networked printers = Lots of fun!
<Zharf> pft
<azucar> @Zharf: Why the pft?
<Zharf> I\ve tried pretty much every installation method now and failed with all of them
<Zharf> getting tiredd
<azucar> Ah, try the alternate cd?
<Zharf> I don't have CDs
<Zharf> USB refuses to bot
<Zharf> boot
<Zharf> and I fail at PXE
<azucar> Ah damn, I dont know how to help you but do you want some IP's for school printers to cheer you up?
<Zharf> no
<azucar> Oh ok
<CANTV-SUCKS> Zharf: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Hardy-86977.shtml
<Zharf> apparently my CD doesn't have install/netboot directory either
 * Zharf sighs and goes back to debian, less waste of time to configure the stuff by myself
<ArShAm> hi all
<ArShAm> I want to upgrade the distro , but I have a very slow connection
<ArShAm> so I need the least upgrades
<ArShAm> how can I do that?
<Goan> Is there any guide to install blackberry pearl drivers to my kubuntu machine?
<ArShAm> because with the current tutorials, it gets me over 1400 Mb of data
<Goan> no one?
<sorush20> time server is not updating
<jimmy51_> how do i force an upgrade of any packages on my system from the command line?
<W_S> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimmy51_> W_S: thanks
<Freku> dist-upgrade ?
<Freku> not just upgrade ?
<sorush20> my time server will not set to anything other than the bios time any help?
<W_S> Freku: yes
<Freku> ok  i read man apt-get   dist-upgrade idd
<devo> how can i get my webcam to work so that the person that i'm talking to can see me???
<devo> how can i get my webcam to work so that the person that i'm talking to can see me???
<Freku> not that i know anything about webcams
<Freku> but maybe you should tell things like program you use
<devo> i am useing kopete
<Freku> and kopete can see your webcam ?
<Freku> in settings ?
<sergio4> ciao
<devo> yes in the settings
<devo> i can't get my friend to see me through kopete on webcam and i don't know why but if anyone can help me out i would really apprecate it alot
<loic> ouaiiiii
<loic> Bonsoir :p
<loic> c'est décidé je suis un linuxien :)
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<loic> ooo excuse me
<elitrou> I'm play around with KDE4
<elitrou> and I'm surprised to see two Xorg's running simultaneously
<elitrou> does anyone know why?
<loic> i repeat 'yehhh goodafternoon, i decide, i'm a new linuxian :p
<loic> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<mr---t-> I have a testing website that requires IE 5.0 or later. Can I run internet explorer from within kubuntu? If so how?
<ArkoldThos> mr---t-: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<ArkoldThos> theres information about IEs4Linux
<mr---t-> thank you so much
<ubuntu> konsole
<ubuntu> sudo -i
<ubuntu> /10.100.0.254
<Darthfrog> Should KMail in Intrepid be working in ~/.kde4?
<Darthfrog> Kmail won't launch cuz it can't find ~/.kde4/share/apps/kmail.  In Intrepid???
<Darthfrog> I'm beginning to hate Intrepid.
<dwidmann> Darthfrog: hmm, it shouldn't be, try symlinking that to ~/.kde/...
<Darthfrog> Hold on, it might be a bout of cerebral flatulence!
<Darthfrog> Indeed it was. :-)  In the immortal words of Emily Litella, "Nevermind."
<sredna> hi
<sredna> does someone know about a up to date digikam package for kubuntu? (digikam 9.4 that would be)
<ArkoldThos> sredna: if it doesn't get updated with that tool you need to add some backport repository or wait for the actualization in ubuntu repostories
<sredna> ArkoldThos: i have backport repositories, but there is nothing useful in them
<sredna> ArkoldThos: it seems that there isn
<condon> Can anyone help me with my window decorations (tried over in compiz-fusion but no one's answering.
<sredna> t going to be a stable digikam package in intrepid, since that version will not support kde 3 applications, and there is no stable kde 4 version of digikam. same for koffice and probably lots of other apps
<Darthfrog> !dashboard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dashboard
<Darthfrog> Neither do I, Ubottu.
<Darthfrog> Doesn't seem to do anything.
<peter_> is there a way to transfer multiple emailfolders (100+) of kmail to thunderbird
<admins> Can anyone help me remove/delete/uninstall the 'Power Manager' program down by the clock in 8.04? I am using KLaptop for my thinkpad, and do not need both running. Tks!
<dr_willis> Hmm.. no exit on a right click/menu item eh?   or could check the kde sessions tool and kill/stop it.. perhaps..
<admins> Tks Dr Willis: I can right click and exit it, but I want it permanently gone and not to reappear after every startup. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> kde sessions settings...
<dr_willis> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dr_willis> Unless somthing else is some how starting it
<admins> Cool, but I don't see 'Save Sessions' in the K menu....where should I be looking?
<peter_> is there a way to transfer multiple emailfolders (100+) of kmail to thunderbird
<Drache76> aha und jetzt
<peter_> will Kubuntu II 8.10 also be released end of this week?
<HeMan> Hi! How can I change tabs in konqueror with keyboard?
<HeMan> ctrl-pgup/pgdown doesn't seem to work in konqueror
<jussi01> peter_: 30th
<peter_> jussi01: thanks
<ejupin> I'm trying to do updates via Adept and have issues with k3b, cant update until i satisfy k3b, however it wont let me update, delete or do anything to k3b.. ideas?
<sunshine> Hallo, ich habe hier komische >Probleme
<admins> I right-click exited Power Manager, hit Save Session in K-menu, turned off computer and upon restart the Power Manager was running again. Is there any other way to keep this program from running on startup? Tks
<admins> Never mind, I'll just remove Klaptop.
<freaky_t> hi all i have a problem. i have a keyboard which uses a bluetooth usb stick. every time i boot up i have to manually connect the keyboard back to the pc. is there a way i can automate this? I also have to pull out the usb stick and put it back into the usb port first.
<payam> #ubuntu-se
<loic> hein ?
<favro> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<loic> i'm not deutch faccia pain ! ! !
<loic> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<loic> !ns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ns
<loic> !pe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pe
<loic> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<loic> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<favro> loic: what are you after?
<loic> !china
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<loic> favro: going to my bed and you ?
<favro> it's 6am here :)
<loic> hahaha i'm in corsica
<Chase> I'm trying to install the Kubuntu 8.10 RC on a thinkpad t60 amd64, intel gma 950 graphics
<loic> it's my first time in irc, i try ubuntu for the first time too i'm a new linuxian :p
<Chase> after selecting to install, X came up but all I see is the X mouse cursor
<Chase> otherwise, it's a black screen
<loic> i remove kde and instal gnome at this moment
<loic> but it take a few long time//...
<favro> Chase: it may need a boot option for the graphics
<Chase> favro, for what?
<loic> Chase: turn on your monitorscreen
<loic> :p
<Chase> it seems X came up correctly
<Chase> nothing in the Xorg log is suspicious
<Chase> xrandr reports the right resolution
<Chase> it seems that whatever process was supposed to launch after X loads isn't doing so
<HeMan> I'm trying to watch a youtube video in konqueror but all I get is a white "block" where the video should be
<HeMan> what could that be?
<loic> HeMan: reinstal flashplayer
<loic> or reboot your navigator
<loic> i has the same probleme this morning
<Chase> hmmm, I ran "sudo killall ubiquity" in the terminal and a new X spawned and everything seems to be loading right now
<HeMan> loic: it seem to work on other sites
<loic> HeMan: so use dailymotion...
<HeMan> loic: what is dailymotion?
<favro> Chase: from google some thinkpads need the   vga=791   as a boot option
<Chase> favro, doesn't seem to be the case as it's now working
<Chase> that would only apply to the framebuffer anyways
<Chase> once you're in X
<favro> Chase: fine then :)
<Chase> that's irrelevant
<HeMan> loic: odd, now youtube started to work...
<loic> HeMan: good
<Chase> favro, thanks for helping though
<favro> np
<HeMan> how can I change tab i kvirc with the keyboard?
<HeMan> isn't there any standard way of changing tab in kde?
<HeMan> konqueror has ctrl+. and ctr+,
<HeMan> and konsole has ctrl-pgup and ctrl-pgdown
<HeMan> and kvirc seem to something else
<jimmy51_> what do i need to do to enable MP3 playback?
<jimmy51_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ronnie_> is 8:10 released? or is that just a sample b4 the final release?
<favro> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ronnie_> 30th ok thx = )
<Maxa> irrc you can chance tabs in kvirc with ctrl+left/right
<ronnie_> I'm still on 8.04 kubuntu, was wondering if any use clam ati-virus?, does it load virus definations automatically? or do I download updates from the internet?
<ronnie_> srry klam i mean
<ronnie_> testing..1..2..3..is this thing on? haha
<Maxa> heh... well i havent had any viruses in windows for years.. not to mention linux..
<ronnie_> oh so ya don't even need klam?, just use it to scan music & files I download, tho not sure if would even detect, spyware, malware or whatever else's out there hehe
<petra_> !win32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Maxa> if you download windows programs.. then you probably need it. but i personally havent encountered viruses even then
<Maxa> but of course its better to be safe than sorry
<ronnie_> i just got a pirate copy of xp pro on my second HD, after finally seeing it, I prefer linux (kubuntu) 100%, not that bluescreen of death hehe
<isaac_> quit
<isaac_> exit
<isaac_> hola
<condon> Can anyone here tell me how/where to get the snow/cylinder plugins for compiz, compiz channel's dead.
<condon> running 7.4, are they available for this version or do I have to upgrade?
<condon> (compiz 7.4 on ubuntu 8.04)
<jimmy51_> whoops, i thought 8.10 was ready to go and installed it
<jimmy51_> so far so good
<condon> how do I upgrade to 8.10?
<Nasj> ella stalker
<condon> or do I have to completely reinstall
<jimmy51_> condon:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<jimmy51_> it worked for me, except i told it to keep my menu.lst (to preserve my dual boot setup)
<jimmy51_> that kept me on an older kernel and my video drivers puked when i rebooted
<condon> ah, no need for that here.  Clean install as of yesterday, just didn't see 8.1 on the site
<condon> was ina bit of a hurry tough, not really looking
<PovAddict> ARGH
<PovAddict> for the 100th time, I open a Kopete window and all of X crashes
<condon> Kopete gave me hell on Feisty
<condon> (good year ago though)
<PovAddict> it's not really a kopete problem, but X... it also happens about once in a hundred times when I open kdiff3
<PovAddict> worst of all, Xorg.log points at nvidia driver, so it's not even code I can try to run under gdb
<PovAddict> (stacktrace, I mean)
<blackflag> someone knows wht is with medibuntu.org? Im not able to resolv it via DNS.
<blackflag> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know why the Kubuntu 8.10 RC1 LiveCD boots into BusyBox?
<NeonFloss> i installeld kubuntu within a windows partition. and angry family member deleted the file on this disk not uninstalled it (i dont now why because i like kubuntu). how can i get rid of the corrupted boot option, its still there. is this question in the wrong channel?
<favro> NeonFloss: tried to rmove it from the ad/remove in the control panel?
<DarkSmoke> NeonFloss: boot the winxp cd, choose recovery console (r) , and do this commands at the comand prompt "fixmbr" "fixboot"
<DarkSmoke> :)
<DarkSmoke> first fixmbr, then fixboot
<Maxa> busybox.. as in "/bin/sh: can't access tty" ?
<jimmy51_> i've got mp3 support working with kubuntu-restricted-extras.  however, i can't play them over the network (shared on my windows box).  i've opened a smb share and when i try to play mp3's over it, i get a "no suitable plugin" error.  is it possible to play mp3's in kubuntu/amarok from a samba share?
<NeonFloss> DarkSmoke, thank you - how long should this take?
<PovAddict> prolly very little NeonFloss
<PovAddict> it doesn't have to go through your whole disk, just write a boot sector...
<DarkSmoke> depends on how much you're pc takes to boot win xp  ? cause those 2commands take less then a second on my p
<DarkSmoke> *pc
<Bones122> jimmy51_: I use Kaffeine
<PovAddict> jimmy51_: I don't see why it wouldn't work... if you can play local mp3 and you can access remote files, playing remote mp3 should work just fine
<jimmy51_> that's what i'd think
<jimmy51_> i read an ubuntu form post saying it works if i mount the share
<jussi01> jimmy51_: the forum post is correct, mount the share in fstab and it will work fine
<jimmy51_> jussi01: ok.  how does that work, permissions wise?
<jimmy51_> do i have to hardcode the un and pw?
<jimmy51_> fstab entry:   //xpbox/music /mnt/music defaults 0 0
<peter_> could somebody tell me where i find the configuration file for the X-Server? What happened to xorg.conf? i can only read about configured devices in there....
<peter_> nothing that specifies anything
<peter_> ??
<peter_> hello?
<W_S> peter_: locate xorg.conf
<peter_> no u got it wrong... take a look in your xorg.conf what can u read there... nothing that specifies anything...
<peter_> in 8.10
<peter_> kubuntu
<W_S> write anything that specifies anything=)
<peter_> harhar
<dr_willis> X now uses a 'auto config' type feature. the xorg.conf can be very minimal - you however CAN still edit/tweak the xorg.conf file by adding in the proper lines, or by using an older xorg.conf
<Dragonath> is there a music playing program that can match the visualizations of winamp?
<dr_willis> I like bmpx, theres other players out there.
<dr_willis> songbird is nice also.. but its not in the repos. gotta getit from their page.
<Dragonath> can they play the winamp ones too or is it just their own?
<dr_willis> No idea. I imagine winamp ones are winamp specific
<dr_willis> some media players out there can or at least could use winamp skins.. not sure how many still do however.
<Dragonath> ok thanks
<jimmy51_> dr_willis: so... how do you modify your setup from the cmd line?
<dr_willis> jimmy51_  modify what excactly?
<jimmy51_> dr_willis:  i'm using a KVM, which apparantly masks the true monitor in use to the system.  i was about to manually specify the monitor in xorg.conf, but it says Configured Monitor (and the settings are automatically configured, so the settings are ignored)
<jimmy51_> where would i go to set that, if xorg.conf isn't the true config file for xserver?
<dr_willis> ive seen several people in here with KVM issues.. they have to add a 'modes' lne to the xorg.conf file
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-276511.html has some examples.. of xorg.conf with modes  lines.
<dr_willis> You dont use the whole xorg.conf shown.. its just to see how mode lines are  defined and where they belong.
<jimmy51_> so xorg.conf is still important?  i'm confused because the comments in the file make it sound like it's been replaced with some other store
<dr_willis> X is very 'auto configuring' these days..  you can still use xorg.conf - and settings in  it will be used if found
<dr_willis> every new release of X - seems to make it better and better at auto configuring.
<jimmy51_> ah, so is it a "configure on boot so it's not stored persistently" type of config, with the exception of making exceptions for xorg.conf settings?
<dr_willis> your KVM case is a special case..  the kvm switch is not giving X the infomation it needs to properly get the mode lines.
<dr_willis> configures when X starts.. not exactly on boot.
<dr_willis> You are the 3rd person now in 2 weeks ive seen with KVM Issues. :)
<jimmy51_> hehe
<jimmy51_> it does decent... it just flickers a lot when the screen needs updating
<dr_willis> Im all DVI montiors/conectors now..  no kvm switches here.
<dr_willis> or i use 2 monitors + syngery
<jimmy51_> dr_willis: i'm off of kvm at home, but here at work i need to control 8 servers at once, in various states of OS setup (some are factory fresh and blank)
<jimmy51_> time to go.  thanks for the modes tip
<jimmy51_> adios
<hoonteke> yikes, so I just rsynced up the daily cd live, and I did it a couple of days ago too.  it's taking *way* longer than usual.  Anyone know what all has changed so drastically on the disc?
<dr_willis> server load isent an issue? servers are a bit loaded right now.
<hoonteke> dr_willis: maybe.  but I actually received 135MB, as opposed to the usual 30-40.
<hoonteke> it's probably just getting closer and closer to deadline
<dr_willis> normally when a new release is about to hit.. i update/upgrade a few days befor.. then wait a week or more befor i do the next update/upgrade. :) to avoide the high load/slow server tims
<TimS> Aww, I thought I was needed. Silly typos :p
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> That will teach you to use a typo as a nick!
<TimS> :p
 * TimS needs to remove some old useless packages before the dist upgrade, it updates all the packages, which sucks, most don't change
<dr_willis>  - /nick hello
<dr_willis> :)
<TimS> LOL
<TimS> /nick the
<f2> kk
<dr_willis>  /nick lol
<TimS> dr_willis: Do you know if there is a kde front end for packagekit yet?
<TimS> And is it safe to remove all old kernels
<dr_willis> No idea.. not even sure what 'packagekit' is
<TimS> Oh :p
<dr_willis> I always keep at least 1 old kernel.
<TimS> Ill keep 21(current) and 20 in that case.
<ulaas> hi! how can i remove ubuntu-desktop from my kubuntu,,
<TimS> Same with linux-headers dr_willis?
<dr_willis> you mean remove all the gnome-related files ulass? or just that one meta-package.. which wont really remove much of anything...
<dr_willis> TimS,  i rarely have to worry about them. :)  if you are paranoid.. i would keep the older ones
<ulaas> dr_willis: yes sir! all of them
<Tann> Hello.
<dr_willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<TimS> Freed a gig of space :D
<Tann> I was wondering if anyone could suggest a utility for virtual machine software other the VirtualBox.
<dr_willis> vmware/virtualbox/qemu
<dr_willis> thats the big 3... if thers others.. im not aware of them
<searcker> hello!
<Tann> dr_willis: thanks
<SkEmO> how can i browse a directory in terminal?
<ardchoille> SkEmO: open a terminal and "cd /path" but here are some helpful tips https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> browse?
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Ah, he's gonna need ls too
<dr_willis> or a few more links to bash tutorials
<ardchoille> dr_willis: idk, that link is pretty good for starters
<ardchoille> kommander is cool
<brandon_> HI
<condon> OK, just upgraded to 8.10, now compiz won't work (says Checking for Xgl: not present)
<keith> Hi brandon_!
<brandon_> I need he;d with DVD playback
<brandon_> *need
<ardchoille> condon: help for 8.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<condon> tx
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brandon_> ok thanks
<keith> My girlfriends machine (on kubuntu) is having trouble connecting to our router. The router assigns her an IP, then kubuntu says its disconnected, and thats it.
<keith> the router still thinks she's connected, and she can manually d/c while connecting and it comes up in the logs as a deauth
<keith> any clues?
<dr_willis> wireless/wired?
<keith> wireless sorry
<keith> wpa\2-psk only
<keith> G/N, the password is correct also
<mighty-d> Hi
<keith> i should say we're on intrepid
<ardchoille> keith:  help for 8.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<mighty-d> is there a package where i can get a kernel 2.4.26 for hardy or do i have to build it myself?
<mighty-d> hmm, and have anyone got a wintv hvr 1950 working with pvrusb2 ?
<ardchoille> mighty-d: that's kind of an old kernel
<brandon_> Yeah I want to use my wintv in ubuntu
<mighty-d> ardchoille, yeah, my bad i meant 2.6.27
<ardchoille> ah ok
<mighty-d> err. 2.6.26
<ardchoille> mighty-d: You'd have to compile it
<mighty-d> 27 has some weird issues with pvrusb2
<ardchoille> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mighty-d> ardchoille, ok, thanks
<ardchoille> y
<ardchoille> w
<kieren> Hey, any kdevelop fans? I'm having trouble linking my project
<kieren> I keep getting duplicate functions errors and I can't figure out why
<keith> whats your function name?
<kieren> It's all the functions of a class
<keith> you'll need to give them unique names - which aren't listed in the kde/qt api
<kieren> qt shouldn't be used as there is no GUI
<kieren> I have uploaded the project if you would like to try compiling http://www.ukdragon.com/ami.tar.gz
<kieren> I can compile the files manually
<brandon_> Does anyone here reccomaned any games?
<jussi01> brandon_: which genre?
<kieren> What sort of games?
<brandon_> like FPS, Raceing and Tetris games
<jussi01> brandon_: I really recomend tremulous, its a lot of fun
<brandon_> ok
<jussi01> !info tremulous
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (hardy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<zer0o> hi guys i'm trying to watch a part of a movie in reward, and i'd like to hear the sound also, with VLC u dont or at least im not able to. is there a way?
<jussi01> !games | brandon_ also have a look here:
<ubottu> brandon_ also have a look here:: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dr_willis> in 'reward' ?
<brandon_> cool thanks ubottu
<dr_willis> depending on the audio codec. some playuers may need extra packages/w32codecs to play them
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<brandon_> o
<jussi01> :)
<dr_willis> :)
<DarkSmoke> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<brandon_> Wheres the device manger?
<brandon_> on 8.04
<yrjokin> does anyone know why ktorrent doesn't show in the panel when everything else does? I've tried running it from a terminal but it states it is running
#kubuntu 2008-10-28
<l3d> yrjokin : when stuff like that happens I restart the computer and all is fine after that
<yrjokin> l3d: I did - though thanks for replying
<LjL> yrjokin, l3d: actually, "killall ktorrent" would be much less intrusive than rebooting...
<yrjokin> I'd always knew there was a way to kill a process without findinng the id number - thankx
<l3d> I used the sys monitor to kill the process
<MellowDude> is Urban Terror a good game
<l3d> of course I dont know what kubuntu has as far as that
<l3d> idk never played it
<MellowDude> i ahve seen it on getdeb.net
<MellowDude> i was jsut wondering
<l3d> ufo Alien Invasion is good
<MellowDude> what platfourm it use
<l3d> ubuntu?
<MellowDude> i know that
<MellowDude> lol
<l3d> lol
<MellowDude> nvm
<yrjokin> are there any good games for linux? I tried my windows games but they won't work through wine
<Guest21434> spanish?
<MellowDude> Urban Terror is Quake III Arena platfourm
<MellowDude> but dont ahve to have Quake III Arena to play it
<l3d> http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php?license=free
<l3d> http://linuxappfinder.com/games    these are some of the links i found helpful
<mneptok> Savage is pretty good
<mneptok> Enemy Territory
<ArkoldThos> starcraft owns <3 use wine
<l3d> I lioke the console based games like crawl
<l3d> -o in like
<yotux> If I want to install onto a USB drive what do I need to download?
<dr_willis> You want a Live-cd on a usb drive?
<dr_willis> The unetbootin tool lets you  take a .iso file and create  a bootable usb thumb drive.
<yotux> I want to have  bootable usb Drive
<yotux> I would not mind using the alterive install via usb either not sure that my options are
<dr_willis> The alternative cd will also work with unetbootin
<yotux> dr_wills-  I will google the app that you are talking about to read doc
<yrjokin> l3d: the consoles are the best and I never thought about PC games until I got company of heroes - advanced warfighter II and rainbow 6
<dr_willis> The live cd turns your thumbdrive into a 'boot to the desktop' type system.. the alt-cd - is basicially a install only type of thumbdrive then.
<yrjokin> l3d:  these sites are good - nice one\
<yotux> I prefer to use alt cd's to install most of the time
<yotux> KDE4 is pretty nice moving from Gnome to KDE
<dr_willis> The Bootable Thumbdrive is handy for a rescue tool
<dr_willis> Im moving from KDE4 to gnome.. :) it seems.
<yotux> I have a few extras may I will make to
<yrjokin> KDE is going to windows I read
<dr_willis> the KDE4  stuff is supposed to be in the process of getting ported to windows yes.. ive not seen any of it done yet however.
<dr_willis> 'on the todo list' i imagine
<yotux> I use XFCE on one of my older machines
<yrjokin> yeah - it just said 'windows users may want to wait as KDE is coming soon' this was on KDEs education pages
<yotux> not sure if that is a good thing or not
<yotux> dr_wills what is turning you off about KDE
<dr_willis> KDE4 is so sluggish ion my laptop its not very useable.. and theres tons of video glitz in it.. and i dont see any new features it has that i really need.
<dr_willis> perhaps i will try it again in a few months..
<yotux> thankz I noticed a flash issue in the broswer
<dr_willis> i have not noticed any flash issue. :)
<yrjokin> don't like all the widgets and stuff - going for the fact that that is what windows and mac users are raving about
<dr_willis> I find most all the desk applets - to be basicially useless eye candy.. that i could do without..
<dr_willis> the few that are handy.. are always covered up...
<yrjokin> exactly
<dr_willis> Give me the old WIndowmaker dock apps that i could see.. and stayed tidy
<dr_willis> Just wait - in 6 mo, there will be 10000000+ useless widgets for kde4. :) each one is jsut a tweak of  1000 other tweaks  of other widgets
<yrjokin> and that was available before because I had them (forget the name now - samba?)
<media> hi
<yrjokin> i like the dock on compiz
<yrjokin> and that other one (not good with names lol)
<media> is there any prg woho
<media> who can voice chat
<media> on ubuntu
<dr_willis> well kde4 and compiz are sort of going their own directons in things.. :) ive heard some bad things about trying to use the 2 together..  but i dont care much for compiz either.
<dr_willis> media,  skype can. proberly others...
<dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<dr_willis> teamspeak can. :)
<media> thx willis
<media> under ubuntu to?
<dr_willis> ubujtu and kubuntu use the same repos/programs/ :) so yes.. anything under ubuntu should work on kubuntu
<media> ok
<zer0> mmm
<Guest30950> donde me meti?
<yrjokin> good night all
<ardchoille> Guest30950: Espanol?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<reagleBRKLN> help! my SO's printer, on a Kubuntu machine, stopped working. It connects via IPP to a USB printer on my Ubuntu machine. The only thing I can think is the kernel and cupssys updates that just ran...?
<reagleBRKLN> oops, sorry, both kubuntu machines.
<reagleBRKLN> [27/Oct/2008:21:24:40 -0400] "POST /printers/ML-2010 HTTP/1.1" 200 817211 Print-Job client-error-not-authorized
<reagleBRKLN> is what the access log now says
<radams> How do I allow Kopete to use the KDE wallet without having to enter my password each time I open it?
<Guest61077> does anyone know how to get yahoo streaming on kubuntu?
<Guest61077> streaming music
<reagleBRKLN> can anyone point me to a definitive guide on how to simply share a printer on one kubuntu machine to another?
<BluesKaj> run the print wizard in sytem settings
<spragie> are the things in disk & file system settings logged?
<spragie> anyone there?
 * jmichaelx cries at the thought of having to leave kde3.5 behind
<ushdf> i'm on fluxbox
<ushdf> tell me more about kde
<ushdf> why is kubuntu a fork of ubuntu
<etfb> jmichaelx: Is KDE 4 standard in Intrepid, then?  One more reason to stick with Hardy, I think.  They really bollixed up that version release, didn't they?
<ushdf> it's verbal pollution
<etfb> ushdf: I don't think Kubuntu counts as a fork, not like XEmacs vs Emacs.
<ushdf> i should call the EPA or
<ushdf> Escalating Pervertivitisveism Agency
<ushdf> of the mind, and
<ushdf> also several body parts
 * ushdf takes out a harmonica
 * etfb thinks ushdf *almost* makes enough sense to be a human being, or perhaps a very clever bot.
<ushdf> the epa killed my dreams ./'
 * etfb is rapidly changing his mind though...
 * ushdf dies
<Guest61077> can someone tell me why i cant install firefox without istalling most of gnome too?
<Psychoholic> i'm having this problem with my monitor it has these vertical line that keep going down it and i have noticed that when it boot for a few seconds it says "Out of Range"..
<Psychoholic> the lines cant really be seen that well only on dark backing and letters
<jmichaelx> etfb: yes, kde4 is what will come with intrepid. kde3.5 will no longer be in the repos.
<etfb> jmichaelx: Ewww.
<jmichaelx> which is why i think i am switching to Lenny
<etfb> jmichaelx: Debian?
<jmichaelx> yeah
<jmichaelx> they are sticking with 3.5 for the next while
<etfb> jmichaelx: Given that Hardy is LTS, why bother upgrading at all?
<jmichaelx> staying with hardy would be an option, but i think i am ready to move on
<etfb> Guest61077: Firefox is a GTK app.  Why worry about installing the underpinnings?  You don't want to limit yourself just to KDE apps if you can help it.
<jmichaelx> i have wondered whether or not i would need to re-install my virtualbox OS's if i switched to debian
<jmichaelx> i assume so
<etfb> jmichaelx: I upgrade every six months, about two months after the release.  Maybe KDE4 will be usable by December, but if not I'm happy where I am.  It's not like anything will go mouldy.
<Guest61077> <etfb>  thants seems a pretty big downfall for kde
<etfb> Guest61077: I wouldn't want to rule out KDE apps if I were using Gnome either.  How small is your hard disk that you're worried about a couple of hundred megabytes at most of extra libs?
<jmichaelx> etfb: kde4 will not have the stability or the functionality of kde3 for a few years
<Guest61077> <etfb> it break my machine
<etfb> jmichaelx: How is it for backward compat?  Last I heard there was no KDE4 Amarok; can you still use the 3.5 one?
<Guest61077> <etfb> ive had to reformat 3 times because i tried that
<etfb> Guest61077: Suspicious.  I'd be looking for another explanation.
<jmichaelx> etfb: yeah, apps like amarok will still be there. its development is not tied directly to the development of the larger KDE project, hence the different version numbering system (at least so i understand it)
<jmichaelx> but, amarok2 will likely be out sometime during intrepid's lifespan
<Guest61077> <etfb> ended up with 200 instances and increasing of scim
<Guest61077> from nothing else than installinf firefox
<etfb> jmichaelx: I wish I had a spare machine so I could test it out before committing. Testing a distro inside a VM is not exactly ideal...
<etfb> Guest61077: scim?
<mendelbot> One of these days I have to figure out how to use this terminal business.
<jmichaelx> that isn't a problem i have. i have 5 PC's just at this desk :-D
<Guest61077> <etfb> ill download firefox real quick and past the crash
<Guest61077> <etfb> is there a way to back everything up so i can restor my system after this
<Guest61077> <etfb>some sort of imaging software
<mendelbot> I have a quick and foolish question: How do I run the kubuntu gui when I start up?  Apparently there was a crash, and I can't figure out how to open it.
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: what are you using right now?
<mendelbot> Windows.  I kept a partition with it installed in cases like these.
<jmichaelx> ahh
<dennister> hey all, having trouble installing 8.04.1 onto a wd200bb drive...the livecd just doesn't detect it, although bios does. So i tried the mini.iso, and it's asking me which driver to use? I have no idea? long list ...and googling tells me its a common problem since breezy and dapper...but there's no fix i can find
<etfb> Guest61077: For that sort of testing, a VM is good, but if your problem is caused by hardware then the VM won't have the original problem, so that's no use.
<mendelbot> I'll be glad to get rid of windows for good, but apparently I'm not there yet. :)
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: i assume you have already tried just rebooting and starting up a fresh kde session?
<Guest61077> <etfb> vm?
<etfb> Guest61077: I haven't heard of anything like Norton Ghost for Linux.  Good idea tho.
<etfb> Guest61077: Complicated.  Never mind; wouldn't help anyway.
<mendelbot> I don't know how to start up a kde session.  It just goes to the text interface, and I've spent about an hour trying to find some sort of file that I can type in quotes and run.
<dennister> Guest61077: there's always partimage on the gentoo systemrescuecd
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: ok, gotcha. what kind of video card do you have?
<Guest61077> <etfb> is there a way to undo the install and its dependancies
<dennister> anyone have any idea which driver to use for an older western digital hard drive?
<dennister> so that the mini.iso install cd can detect the drive the way bios does?
<mendelbot> It says under 'display adapters' that i have "Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family"
<jmichaelx> hmm
<mendelbot> Never caused a problem before
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: you have run linux on this machine before?
<faileas> dennister: usually its automagical. it should know what to etect
<mendelbot> I've been using it fo few months now
<faileas> mendelbot: thats a VERY common display adaptor. IIRC also known as the x3100
<mendelbot> If it comes down to it, I suppose I could re-install, but I'm loath to delete all my files.
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: and you have just suddenly started having problems with the GUI not starting up?
<mendelbot> faileas, Yea, i think that sounds familiar
<mendelbot> jmichaelx, Yea.  I haven't used this comuter for about a week.  Can't remember if there was any message when I shut down
<faileas> mendelbot: i missed it.. wht was the problem?
<mendelbot> It boots into the text-interface, and I don't know how to start up knoppix gui
<faileas> knoppix? >_>
<mendelbot> I hate to be a pain, but if you could point me to a place where i could find information.
<faileas> starting up gui should be startx
<mendelbot> startx..
<mendelbot> okey dokey.
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: you could try logging back into kubuntu and entering  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<dennister> faileas: i know, i've installed dozens of times, and this is the first time my hard drive isn't detected
<faileas> not sure about the case. sadly for a linux user i suck at remembering that
<faileas> dennister: and thats WIERD. i've installed kubuntu on a 13 GB wd drive, at least 9 years old ;p
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: then reboot again, and see if that helps
<mendelbot> Cool.
<mendelbot> I really appreciate it.  i need to get my fundamentals down better
<dennister> although this is the first time I've tried it on a caviar wd200 drive...i rebuild computers as a hobby
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: i am not promising that will fix anything, but it would be the first thing i'd try
<mendelbot> Well, I'll try that startx command first.
<dennister> it's not the size that's the problem; it's the newer kernels slowly dropping ide detection
<mendelbot> I'll be back hopefully.
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: i dunno, if kdm i snot wanting to start for you, i have my doubts that startx will do anything for you either
<jmichaelx> mendelbot: good luck'
<jmichaelx> i would be shocked if anyone were intentionally dropping support for IDE drives in the kernel... there could, however, be a bug
<dennister> jmichaelx: there is a bug...found it in my googling
<jmichaelx> dennister: interesting. any mention of a workaround?
<dennister> jmichaelx: not that I could understand, heheheh
<jmichaelx> yeah, sometimes this stuff can be fairly cryptic
<jordo2323> Does anyone know a ballpark date on when KDE 4 will be stable or any links to articles on it's progress?
<jmichaelx> jordo2323: depends on what you call stable. it will likely be a few years before KDE4 is as stable as kde3.5.
<jmichaelx> sadly (in my opinion, at least), intrepid has made the switch to kde4
<jmichaelx> like fedora and others
<dennister> anyway, i think i'll take the drive out and use one that I know works....struggle with this detection problems later at my leisure, when I have the time and am not working towards a user-pickup deadline
<mot_> hey i have a question
<mot_> i just installed the 8.10rc and then installed kde3.5.9 however even after a reboot it doesn't show up in the session menu in kdm
<mot_> any ideas?
<memeemeee> mot, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration may explain
<memeemeee> mot_,  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration may explain
<mot_> so
<mot_> does that mean that it's not POSSIBLE to even use it?
<mot_> i installed it, but i don't see it in kdm
<memeemeee> that's how I read it
<mot_> wtf
<mot_> i don't like that there's just one big ugly box and no drag and drop for the desktop
<mot_> if 4.1 had that it would be great.
<memeemeee> "8.04 still has approximately a year of (security) updates left. While it is uncertain if there will be any future KDE 3 releases, 8.04 and KDE 3.5 are quite stable so continuing to use that until its end-of-life arrives is feasible. By then Kubuntu developers will be working on our third KDE 4-based release. "
<memeemeee> in other words, if you don't like KDE4 don't switch to Ibex
<mot_> i like kde4 i just don't think it's fully usable to the point of cutting off 3.5.9 support.
<mot_> just my opinion, though.
<memeemeee> I whole heartedly agree
<mot_> the fonts look extra large and weird, i installed xfontscore-base and msttfontscore
<mot_> any other suggestions?
<memeemeee> no idea
<kubuntu_> hello
<kubuntu_> wondering if anyone here is running 8.10 and could offer some help installing firefox
<kubuntu_> I search in adept for 'firefox' and all results don't seem to look right
<kubuntu_> apt-get install firefox wants to install 110 megs of data and apt-get install mozilla-firefox doesn't look right either
<memeemeee> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<corigo> Can anyone tell me the command line for tracing a rout in Linux?
<corigo> route that is
<_2> kubuntu_ 110m   sounds about right.
<_2> ff is bloat city
<corigo> Opera is keen
<_2> tracepath   traceroute   and use tab completion
<memeemeee> yes. but problem is Opera doesn't have rssTicker
<corigo> I find the RSS reader sufficient, but would love a Widget like rssTicker, if you're a developer...
<memeemeee> I too would love that.
<dennister> well, that was wild...internet connection just died all of a sudden
<memeemeee> I've been having that problem on my desktop
<memeemeee> what was your solution dennister ?
<dennister> rebooted the modem :)
<dennister> now i'm just hoping my installation will resume...
<zachin2036> hello all
<memeemeee> oh. not my problem
<dennister> at first i thought it was a netsplit, but I haven't had any of those in ages
<memeemeee>  my /etc/network/interfaces file doesn't seem to be working for me
<memeemeee> hello zachin2036
<zachin2036> hi memeemeee
<zachin2036> whenever you guys have time to take in a newbie, I think I might be a good project for you :
<zachin2036> :|
<memeemeee> ?
<dennister> nope, starting the minimal install all over again...had been stuck at 6% for way too long even after eth0 got a new link
<dennister> zachin2036: what's your problem/goal?
<dennister> do you have a question for this support channel?
<zachin2036> dennister - well, I'm a WinXP user
<zachin2036> I know, I know...I'll pause for boos ;)
<dennister> zachin2036: no boos from me, welcome to the better way :)
<zachin2036> and I got a nasty virus and the easiest thing I can think of is to boot a linux distro off of a CD or flash drive and backup all of my old files through linux - as to not awaken the nasty Windows virus
<memeemeee> welcome indeed zachin2036
<zachin2036> first off - does that sound like a good idea?  haha
<dennister> zachin2036: yes it is, but those files may be infected too, so when you reinstall them, you'll reinstall the virus
<zachin2036> I figure that the best way to not run my registry and have the virus continue replicating is to treat that hard drive as a data drive, not a boot drive
<dennister> do you intend to reinstall xp again?
<zachin2036> well, I'm really just going to pull off DOCs, MP3s, movie files and stuff like that - my virus infects EXEs and SCRs - those I'm going to baptize in the repartitioning flame
<memeemeee> no need for that zachin2036
<zachin2036> haha, if I tell you I intend to reinstall XP, do I lose my linux support from you guys? ;)
<memeemeee> no. but why would you?
<zachin2036> I might want to dual boot...I've been meaning to play around with linux, but I still need Windows for work purposes
<dennister> lol...no, good idea...but it's best to try and get rid of the virus first, before moving user files to safety
<dennister> otherwise, you'll end up bringing viruses to your work, through those work files
<zachin2036> from what I've read, the virus can't be cleaned...it's a variant of Virut
<zachin2036> well, that and CTX - came together in a downloaded file
<zachin2036> evidently once they autorun in windows, they infect any EXE that executes
<jwaldo> daaamn
<jwaldo> now I'll never sleep well as long as Windows is here in the room
<memeemeee> brutal
<zachin2036> oh hush jwaldo - I'm here to try to give linux a try! haha
<dennister> viruses, spyware utilities, patches from so many sources, gates thinking he's the government and can audit/spy on a paying customer...i kept winblows while still working, for the same reasons as you, but I hardly touch it anymore
<dennister> mainly to do my taxes once a year and run acrobat pro to fill in legal forms
<zachin2036> dennister - yeah, well, like I said, I sure would like to play around with linux, maybe with a dual boot or a flash drive installation or something
<memeemeee> can't run turbotax on wine?
<jwaldo> I still have to use XP quite a bit :(
<zachin2036> but in the meantime, I'm thinking linux might be my savior in this virus situation
<jwaldo> Especially since I haven't felt up to tackling making my printer work in ubuntu yet
<ardchoille> !printer
<memeemeee> that part's easy jwaldo!
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zachin2036> I've heard Wine is excellent...I read downloadsquad.com - so I kind of get the linux-light news
<zachin2036> I used to read /. but I don't think I was nerdy enough...that was back in college in 1999
<dennister> zachin2036: excellent idea! so backup the user files into a small partition, using gparted to create the partition, install the dual boot, play around with it and learn after you take one more stab at getting rid of the virus, then reinstall winblows
<jwaldo> Bah, according to their chart my printer isn't supported
<dennister> the windows channel might be able to help you get rid of this impossible-to-clean virus
<dennister> if there's a virus, someone will probably have found a way to combat it
<ardchoille> jwaldo: Just because your printer isn't there doesn't mean it isn't supported. That chart just shows known supported printers.
<ardchoille> jwaldo: If you find your printer is indeed supported, you can add it to the list
<memeemeee> jwaldo, what printer?
<jwaldo> I read a way the other day, it just involved mucking about with converting drivers and such
<jwaldo> Dell AIO920
<jwaldo> It's actually a Lexmark X1100, IIRC
<memeemeee> gutenprint?
<zachin2036> dennister - well, I was posting to bleepingcomputer.com and one of the dudes there said I could go through a 30-point inspection and post HijackThis logs and blah blah blah....I thought it might be easier, ironically, to just find a way to burn my 200gb of info to DVDs and then just wipe the drive, drop the partition and start anew
<jwaldo> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-all_in_one_920_printer I'm really starting to hate Dell
<dennister> zachin2036: that's a very good idea...you want some sort of non-hdd backup for all those dvd's anyway
<zachin2036> yeah
<zachin2036> is there a flash drive distro of kubuntu that comes with a cd/dvd burning program that I don't need to like...hardcode my burner into?
<dennister> i did that once on this machine...all of my files onto dvds so if something ever happened to the drive...
<dennister> zachin2036: what are u using now? a livecd will work fine, it has k3b for burning already
<compilerwriter> anybody willing to help me compile a java source to try something out or at least point me to a good howto?
<dennister> kubuntu itself is a bit too big for a flash drive, as kde is a pig by liniux standards
<zachin2036> will I be able to run a liveCD and burn DVDs at the same time?  I mean, will I need to access the liveCD drive as I'm burning a DVD in that same physical drive?  Or will the LiveCD be installed to memory and allow me to free my drive up?
<zachin2036> ugh, the guys in the windows room are almost as bad as you guys ;)
<zachin2036> haha
<dennister> oh, so you only have one drive? didn'tknow that
<zachin2036> yeah - one HDD, one DVD-ROM
<zachin2036> that changes the game a little, huh :|
<dennister> ok, how much free space do you have on the hdd? out of how many gigs?
<zachin2036> I've got about 100gb free out of 300gb
<zachin2036> I just don't want to boot to Windows, even Safe Mode, if possible
<dennister> ok, more than enough to install kubuntu to get the dual boot, then you can use k3b to burn dvd's from your ntfs windows drive
<zachin2036> cool - so basically, I run a LiveCD or something that will repartition some of the empty space to make a partition for the dual boot?
<zachin2036> can you tell I'm so burnt out on this?  I'm like 4 days deep in possible pain-in-the-butt solutions :)
<dennister> what do you know of partitions and mounting? do you just have a C drive, not an E, F, G, and so on?
<dennister> and yes, in answer to your question, installing kubuntu from the livecd will automatically entail rearranging the hard drive to create the 3 partitions you need for kubuntu
<zachin2036> I know about making partitions....well, on the Windows XP Install CD at least - I used to whiz through DOS in the old days, but it's been more than 10 years.  Since then, I've been a one-partition kind of guy
<zachin2036> but - Fry's has a 1TB drive for $140 right now...might be time for me to get back into the partitioning mood
<jwaldo> I suck at partitions
<dennister> ok, i thought I knew partitions, too, as I was used to partition magic and had a dual boot between xp 64-bit ed and xp media center edition
<jwaldo> I couldn't even get the XP CD to make partitions
<dennister> lol @ jwaldo
<memeemeee> !usb | zachin2036
<ubottu> zachin2036: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zachin2036> haha, yeah, I haven't done partitions in years - I think the only ones I've made have been the single primary partitions when I install on a fresh computer
<dennister> zachin2036: hmmm...i guess i was wrong
<jwaldo> took me half a dozen tries to partition my external drive
<memeemeee> just an alternative option
<richgar1982> Hello everybody
<zachin2036> thanks memeemeee
<zachin2036> hi rich
<memeemeee> np
<dennister> zachin2036: important question: what is a "mount point"?
<richgar1982> does anybody knows how can I get Phonon running in my kubuntu hardy ??
<jwaldo> I installed ubuntu through Wubi, since I'm not even sure my XP CD *is* a full-blown copy of XP
<richgar1982> I need to make a program using that framewaork
<zachin2036> dennister - do I get to wikipedia or do I have to shoot from the hip on the answer? :)
<dennister> ok...gotcha :) "C' is a windows mount point, just as 'D; is probably the mount point for your burner
<zachin2036> yeah, that's what I meant
<zachin2036> hah
<zachin2036> so in windows, I have my main drive, C: - the entire physical HDD....then my DVD burner is D:....and I have a daemon tools mounted E: I think
<dennister> with linux you'll need 3 partitions: but instead of letters, there's the '/' for root (just the slash) '/home' for your user files, and a small swap space that's like the windows virtual memory (spare space on your drive that acts like ram)
<zachin2036> I mounted an image at some point and it was a pain in the ass
<memeemeee> dennister, do you think it's best to locate /home on a separate partition?
<zachin2036> oh no, I can't take it if YOU guys disagree on what I should do :) hahaha
<dennister> when you install kubuntu, the most difficult part of the process for newbs is understanding the partitioner, so choose the manual install option, choose 10G for /, with bootable flag on, say 1.5x your ram for the swap space partition, maybe 10G for /home/, and the rest for your movies, in a partition called /media/movies, using the ntfs file system
<dennister> memeemeee: yes, most defintiely, put /home on its own partition
<zachin2036> what should I do as my "oh sh*t" situation?  I mean, if I know I'm going to install right now, then wipe the entire drive after I back things up and start over, should I set things up differently?
<dennister> you could also use ext3 for /media/movies, and ext3 is defintely required/expected for / and /home partitions
<memeemeee> hmmm. how large should the / partition be?
<richgar1982> does anybody knows about phonon ??????
<richgar1982> ????
<memeemeee> no idea richgar1982
<dennister> zachin2036: not necessarily...you have 100 G free space, so out of the 100, 10G is for /, <1 forswap, 10G for /home, and say 50G for /media/movies
<_2> dennister ext# is neither required nor expected for the rootfs.   it is the default though.
<logan_> hello everyone, I have a problem with some libraries if someone would be willing to help me out
<dennister> _2: yes, I realize that, but for a newb it's best to stick with the defaults
<_2> heh.    ok.  jsut don't confuse them farther by saying that / has to be ext3  ;/
<memeemeee> so dennister, if I'm partitioning with a separate /home folder how big should my / be?
<zachin2036> hah, I'm more than a newb
<dennister> zachin2036: when  you wipe your hard drive of winblows, you won't have to wipe the linux partitions...just the smaller-than-present windows partition
<richgar1982> is anybody here who can help me ?????
<richgar1982> Or i'm just alone on this enterire wordl of bad frameworks
<richgar1982> ????
<dennister> memeemeee: it can be as big as you want, really, on some of my installations I've made them over 100G, on really small hard drives it can be 1-5 G
<logan_> well i just installed google earth for my 64-bit linux by following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth tutorial. When I did it, the tutorial said that I should install the lib32nss-mdns library to make it work better with my 64-bit system. I noticed that 22 things were uninstalled when the 32-bit drivers were installed; will this library have hurt my 64-bit installation?
<_2> richgar1982 sorry,  what issue ?
<zachin2036> well hell, maybe I'll pick up that 1TB drive for $139.99 and then I can have a physical Winblows drive and a physical Linsux drive ;)
<kubuntu_> hi!  wondering how you can download to Desktop and see it on your Desktop immediately
<dennister> memeemeee: as for root partition, it can be as small as 5-7G for comfort, but I run a lot of big server programs, so I feel more comfortable with 10 because I've had to make root bigger to accommodate more progs
<kubuntu_> seems I have to navigate with filemanager to find a file i downloaded to Desktop
<dennister> zachin2036: that's an excellent idea, that's what i did when i first tried linux
<_2> memeemeee for a minimalest you can get by on 2g /   but not a novice.
<logan_> could anyone help me with my problem?
<dennister> _2 is right on everything he's said so far, but when I'm talking to newbs I try to keep things simple, and not confuse the issue with too many options :)
<_2> logan_ the question beggs too many other questions.  sorry.
<richgar1982> my issue is
<richgar1982> that
<memeemeee> so 10G would be plenty big enough dennister? I have 1x750G and 1x320H so space is not an issue. I just don't want to allocate more space than necessary.
<richgar1982> I can't compile
<richgar1982> absolutly anything
<_2> dennister yeah yeah   i get the point.    you think the guy can't deal with my added data input.  i'll leave it alone.
<richgar1982> using phonon framework
<richgar1982> even the tutorrials and axemples
<memeemeee> sorry that's 320G not H ;)
<richgar1982> doesn't work fine
<richgar1982> :S
<_2> richgar1982 install  build-essential
<richgar1982> I have already build essential
<logan_> _2, let me rephrase the question; did installing that library remove files vital to the 64-bit Ububtu OS?
<_2> richgar1982 and don't use enter as punctuation
<richgar1982> ooook
<zachin2036> alright, so...got it, HAS TO BE ext3, something about a /home and don't use syntax from the movie Hackers to install stuff...got it.
<zachin2036> ;|
<richgar1982> sorry
<zachin2036> ;)
<_2> logan_ if it had the packagemanager would have asked your permission and confirmation.
<dennister> memeemeee: i know what you mean, i have lots of space on my drives, too, but when I'm rebuilding older machines, smaller drives are expensive, but all i can afford for donation purposes
<logan_> _2: thats the thing, it did, it gave me one of those "y/n" prompts. the reason im concerned is that right after this one of my auto-updates failed
<dennister> zachin2036: u got it...review: 3 partitions: / swap and /home. /media/movies is optional but what I'd recommend
<_2> logan_ no.  a [y/n]  prompt is not asking permission + confirmation    an if you really want to do this then type "Yes, do as i say!"    is!
<richgar1982> I have alredy installed build essential and i can't compile phonon any other question ?
<_2> logan_ if you ever read that from the package manager,  just say no.
<memeemeee> So if I made a root partition that was 15G would that suffice dennister?
<logan_> oh wow, thats an actual Linux promt?!
<logan_> *prompt
<_2> logan_ yes.   and if you want to see it.  sudo apt-get remove libc6     will show it to you
<zachin2036> heh, alright, so am I good to go with kubuntu?  I heard that was a good and powerful, but user-friendly distro....or should I be looking at Suse, puppy, red hat, blah blah blah
<dennister> sizes for 4 partitions: 10G for / 1G for swap 10G for /home and 49G for /media/movies still leaves 230 for winblows ...until you get movies onto dvds
<jwaldo> ubuntu and kubuntu are both good
<dennister> zachin2036: kubuntu is the best...i've used lots
<logan_> haha thats almost as good as the "we don't have super cow powers"
<_2> zachin2036 *buntu is very near new release date.
<_2> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<jwaldo> I've found Ubuntu to be the easier of the two to use
<logan_> ok then, i feel better now. thank you _2
<dennister> memeemeee: 15G...that's ok, when I started with Linux i was used to big partitions, too...now i see that's a holdover mentality from winblows :)
<jwaldo> mostly because it's organized more like Windows
<_2> jwaldo your insults are not needed here  :)
<jwaldo> heh
<_2> but yeah i guess so.
<jwaldo> Like Windows without the suck, I should say :P
<dennister> i like kde/kubuntu because I like the control :) and because i tutor newbs, who feel more at ease with a winblows-like organized desktop
<_2> oh   ok.   :)
<memeemeee> dennister,  when you tell zachin2036 that he should have a /media/movies does that go for any directory on which you expect to store lots of data (ie. a Downloads/Torrents mountpoint)
<_2> zachin2036 the "alpha" in that infonode is out of date. it's late beta now.
<memeemeee> that would be /home/username/Downloads/Torrents and another one for /media/music
<zachin2036> dennister - and to top things off, I'm on my wife's mac mini right now, which I hate - it's got an 80gb hdd, which my wife blew through in 4 days with iphoto and itunes...and it lags like nothing i've ever seen.  I'd upgrade the ram, but who could get to it?! haha
<zachin2036> _2: thanks - I'll make sure I hunt for the latest
<jwaldo> heh
<jwaldo> I rather like the Mini. Shame it's so outdated, though
<jwaldo> and impossible to open
<_2> zachin2036 well. actually i would more suggest that you hold off for a weak and then try it.
<dennister> memeemeee: i'm just used to mounting other drives/partions on /media...with hardy there were installed directories (under /home/username for videos, music, pictures, etc., that I find very useful...
<jwaldo> Actually, a big reason for me learning linux is in case they discontinue the Mini
<dennister> i need to take a 10 minute break guys...bbs
<zachin2036> _2 - can-do, now that my drive is inoperable, I've got nothing but time
<_2> zachin2036 and you can look in on #ubuntu+1 to kind keep abreast of how things are developing    see any common problems they are trying to work out befor release date, and so forth
<zachin2036> totally
<_2> kinda
<memeemeee> gotta say _2 and zachin2036 ...
<memeemeee> I feel like 8.04 is really stable and has less compatibity hazards than Kubuntu 8.10 which is the first implimentation of KDE4 _2 and zachin2036
<_2> memeemeee yes that's normal with prerelease.
<zachin2036> are we saying this while dennister is away and not mentioning it once he gets back?  I'm on board haha
<zachin2036> I like secrets
<zachin2036> haha
<memeemeee> but _2 even though it's an official release, it's a major step no?
<_2> memeemeee i have whatched the same thing play out for the last 4 years.
<_2> memeemeee it always looks like ubuntu is backing up.  but some how they keep moving forward
<memeemeee> but for a noob don't you think it's best to start with Hardy, which is working very well?
<memeemeee> I'm asking out of genuine curiosity
<dennister> i saw that! :)
<memeemeee> but for a noob don't you think it's best to start with Hardy, which is working very well? I'm asking out of genuine curiosity _2
<faileas> memeemeee: actually it uses 4.1 i think
<_2> memeemeee well yes if!   1) they are willing to resist all the presure from here and #ubuntu to upgrade as soon as it releases.   and 2)  they don't have brand new hardware to deal with.
<dennister> actually, 8.04.1 is better than 8.04 of hardy...8.04 was very disappointing to me, and another newb is coming over tomorrow who wants to install intrepid...i'm nervous about that
<dennister> all of my other upgrades from dapper to gutsy went beautifully, but hardy 8.04 broke that streak for me
<_2> memeemeee if #1 fails you have doubbled their headaches but having them install the older system this close to release date.
<memeemeee> so zachin2036 is looking to experiment with linux for the first time. don't you think he should start with 8.04.1 _2  faileas dennister?
<faileas> dennister: both installs of 8.10 i have done through normal means (cd and netinst off netbootin) worked...
<faileas> memeemeee: depends on the system
<dennister> memeemeee: yes, definitely
<_2> before they get the system stable they will be trying to upgrade...  ^    not a good experance for a beginner.
<zachin2036> brb
 * faileas would have prefered to learn linux in a VM first
<zachin2036> putting my wife to bed...she's got a baby growing in her, so she can't last much longer
<dennister> _2 is right
<memeemeee> lol zachin2036 welcome to the world of linux where everyone has an opinion and none of them are quite the same
<faileas> zachin2036: congrads. she needs to sleep while she can ;p
<dennister> that's for sure...i remember over 20 years ago when i was preggers...lol
<faileas> zachin2036: what are you on now?
<jwaldo> hah, just noticed kubuntu has the right clock time
<memeemeee> he's on XP but it's critically infected
<_2> half a word
<faileas> erf. critically infected >_>
<jwaldo> XP was all screwed up last night because of the DST changes, kept me up til 4:00 thinking it was earlier
 * faileas was about to suggest coming to terms with linux with a VM first
<faileas> oh, i did ;p
<memeemeee> lol faileas
<faileas> zachin2036: have enough ram to use the live disk?
<faileas> (never install anything you don't entirely understand. i can say for a fact VMware server was CRITICAL in getting me to switch completely)
<faileas> well almost completely
<_2> live CD is slow unless you can load all into ram and eject
<faileas> _2: true
<memeemeee> yes. he does. and was suggested to use that to install on a usb drive
<jwaldo> apparently when Microsoft says SP2 includes "includes all important upgrades", they actually mean "not all important upgrades"
<memeemeee> to recover data
<faileas> jwaldo: OT but there's a very nice app from heise.de for that. they have an offline updater which gets a system up to scratch automagically ;p
<faileas> y
<_2> jwaldo no no no.  they just don't define "important" the same way you do  :)
<faileas> oops. the y was for my console ;p
<jwaldo> heh
<jwaldo> Security is maintained. Sanity is optional
<_2> :)
<dennister> ha! and k3b said there was an error with burning my mini.iso! almost done :)
<dennister> base system is in, opensshserver, printserver, and xubuntu are almost done installing :)
<faileas> jwaldo: windows users are sane? ;p
<jwaldo> They may start off that way
<_2> faileas yes.   again they just don't define "same" the same way we do   :)
<memeemeee> dennister, u ever work with jwm?
<memeemeee> or anyone else for that matter?
<faileas> _2: well technically most of the computers i admin are windows, and the only reason i manage is a well planned admin system ;p
<dennister> no, i don't know jwm...or at least I don't think so...i do know genii personally and he really knows what he's doing
<jwaldo> okay, sleep time
<dennister> i worked with genii for a short while when I was at the Toronto freenet
<_2> genii get flowers and coffee !
<dennister> he's a sweetheart...and shares my caffeine addiction, lol
<_2> :0
<memeemeee> hmm. so no one's used Joe's Windows Manager?
<_2> memeemeee only one time.   i have used twm much more.
<dennister> ok, not 'almost done' was at only 6% of the software install...but like I said, base system was installed, so even if the rest doesn't get installed with the mini.iso, i can do the rest in console
<dennister> oh, lord....jwm is not a peson, heheheheh
<dennister> *person
<_2> memeemeee i've even used joe's own editor more than i have used jwm.   but i prefer blackbox.
<memeemeee> I am using it now for my laptop (very limited RAM) but I'm missing a bit of options and/or documentation
<dennister> hmmm...still at 6%, but downloaded apps have gone from 96 to over 400...it's still downloading, and 6% is holding steady
<_2> usage before starting xorg + blackbox "Memory Used/Total Percent: 24/502 MB (4%)" usage after starting them "Memory Used/Total Percent: 28/502 MB (5%)"   as you can see it's a pretty small foot print.
<dennister> oh well, if i can just get the mini.iso finished, and get ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop started b4 I go to bed...
<memeemeee> yeah! that's pretty great! what libs does it use?
<_2> dennister i wouldn't expect the 6% to move until the dl is finisned.
<dennister> almost 2 am here, and I have to go to legal aid again in the morning...don't mind me, just getting tired here
<_2> memeemeee apt-cache show blackbox
<memeemeee> yeah! _2 looks promising
<memeemeee> what do you use for fsnavigation?
<_2> mc
<_2> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<dennister> _2: really? well it has to go to 100%, i'm at almost 600 files, and what I chose isn't that voluminous
<vikku> hi all
<dennister> just opensshserver, printserver, and xubuntu-desktop
<memeemeee> better than rox-filer? that's what i''ve been using. rox+jwm
<vikku> iam tryg to install libdvdcss in home dir by doing sudo apt-get install /home/vikku/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb but i get err as Couldn't find package libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<_2> memeemeee but.  i only start a gui for things like getting the foot print size i posted earler, and finding answers for people in here (occasionally)     about the only thing i use a gui for is photo editing,  every thing else i just do it a console.
<_2> "linux guru's do it in a console"    </blushes>
<zzaappp> is there a way to get a wireless card to connect without having to log into gnome/kde?  the box is a server...  users don't log into X on it.  they want to ssh into the box, but it needs the wireless network up first.
<_2> zzaappp iwconfig ?
<memeemeee> i use my laptop mostly for pdfs listening to podcasts, email and websurfing. CLI is not an ideal interface for any of these _2
<zzaappp> 2) I can imagine pretty quickly where that can go (since I'm  coming from the gentoo distro).  isn't there a scripting interface within ubuntu to make that a bit simpler?
<vikku> iam tryg to install libdvdcss in home dir by doing sudo apt-get install /home/vikku/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb but i get err as Couldn't find package libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb....i also  tried doing it by placing the deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives , same err msg
<_2> memeemeee pdf2text file.pdf | less     elinks http://google.com      Mail     all of which are from console.
<memeemeee> yeah. but that's just crazy! why would you want to reformat from graphical to text based?
<_2> zzaappp maybe. but networking is not my strong suit.   and i have no wifi
<_2> memeemeee heh.   you wouldnt     obviously.      but like i said   "I" just use the console.
<_2> basicly i do it because i can.
<memeemeee> i know what you mean ;) but it's not sensible in my case
<_2> i would rather write my own .*  than use a gui one.   and seeing that i only know how to bash script,  i'm kinda limmited in what i write   </shrugs>
<_2> that isn't supposed to make sense.    same reason i don't use swap, and don't have any partitions on my hdd's     it's just a choice.      this box has kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed,  and i use the console.
<_2> it'
<faileas> _2: no swap at all, or no swap partition?
<_2> faileas none.
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> lots of ram?
 * faileas does it on his server
<dennister> vikku: did you download libdvdcss2 *into* your home directory?
<faileas> vikku: you don't use apt like that
<_2> it's not about it making logical sense.   it's not about being able to convince others to try it.   it's just my free expression of the true freedom that linux gives me.
<dennister> or are you, as your ^^^ statement suggests, trying to install it there?
<_2> faileas no.  only 512m ram here.
<faileas> if you want to install a package on your drive you use dpkg -i or (preferably gdebi)
<faileas> _2: thats a lot for a console system ;p
<_2> faileas yes indeed.
<faileas> mine's 384 mb
<faileas> er
<faileas> 640 mb.. my bad
<dennister> vikku: in a teminal, type: sudo dpkg -i /home/vikku/libdvd<tab> <enter>
<vikku> dpkg -i ....how coudl i forget it ....i just woke up
<faileas> vikku: or double clock on the file ;p
<dennister> and i want to go to bed...
<faileas> click
<faileas> its mid afternoon
<vikku> yeaahhhh my dvds working now
<_2> faileas i started out with a desktop 64m and 2g hdd and with a lappy 486 16m ram 200m hdd   and with slackware 4.0   about the turn of the melinia, or just before.  haven't looked back sense.
<faileas> waiting for my mom to wake up from her nap so she can help me get this ... bloody spinter that seems to be embedded DEEP in my foot
<faileas> _2: lol.
<faileas> linux was the only good thing i got out of my first girlfriend ;p
<faileas> who now 1) decided to be a guy 2) uses a mac
<_2> faileas lol
<_2> ouch.
<_2> that's a good one to leave on.   <still_laughing>
<faileas> naw
<faileas> she dumped me
<faileas> then two boyfriends later had the nerve to complain she got cheated on cause her boyfriend didn't like... 'his' wanting to be a guy
<_2> naw,  i meant i'm leaving.   lol     nothing is likely to top that one.
<faileas> ;p
 * faileas has no luck with girls
<mr---t-> nite all
<zachin2036> whew....back
<dennister> lol...and i want to say nighty-nite
<dennister> but can't just yet
<zachin2036> haha
<zachin2036> hey dennister - have you seen this tutorial -
<zachin2036> http://whoiam55.at.preempted.net/?p=18
<surgy> a little off topic here but, can someone direct me to a good C++ IDE?
<dennister> zachin2036: doesn't look familiar by  the looks of the url
<zachin2036> it's a pretty simple (okay, a lot of text for simple, but hey, it's linux) tutorial on how to install as a dual boot with windows on the other partition
<faileas> ooh
<faileas> crossover office is giving away their software free for a day
<faileas> http://lameduck.codeweavers.com/free/
<dennister> zachin2036: yes, i've just been looking it over...seems fairly simple
<dennister> faileas: thank you! October 28th?
<faileas> dennister: works today
<zachin2036> dennister - I'm downloading kubuntu and will give that livecd a whirl
<faileas> dennister: you need to ge the serial number before then, and register in two days
<zachin2036> I just hope my wife's mac mini burner isn't still having problems
<zachin2036> while we're on the topic - what's the best office suite for linux?
<dennister> faileas: ok, will do later today...or b4 i hit the sack
<faileas> zachin2036: well i;ve been thinkin of trying koffice. i don't like OOo much
<dennister> I'd love to stay away from winblows partitions even more, and when you're collaborating with others on complex documents, word is still the way to go
<dennister> heck, i can't even get spellcheck to work with oo
<zachin2036> I love MS Office, there I said it
<zachin2036> it's bloatware, it's got a bunch of animated crap, but I love it.
<zachin2036> I don't love the bloat, but it's just so damn strong
<dennister> lol...did have it working on gutsy, but haven't bothered yet to struggle with it for hardy installs
<zachin2036> and, I guess sadly, it's the standard...so it's hard to not love the suite that everything else is striving to be
<dennister> the versioning in msoffice is good; in oo versioning is very basic, and I used to be an endnote gury/devleoper
<zachin2036> would I have to run Wine and MSO?  Or is there - gasp - an MSO that runs on linux?
<dennister> endnote, of course, is also done via codeweavers....the front end is a plugin for word, backend a bibliographical database
<dennister> apparently there are versions of mso that work under wine, but not the latest ones, or the version I've got (I have 2003)
<zachin2036> so I'd have to go back to Office XP or earlier?  hmmmm
<alive-man> good morning
<alive-man> i've got a problem
<alive-man> with linux ubuntu
<alive-man> about thrash panel
<alive-man> someone helps me
<dennister> zachin2036: get your serial number for crossover office...normally you have to pay for it, but today it's free: http://lameduck.codeweavers.com/free/
 * alive-man is listening ac/dc .- balck ice .-
 * alive-man is listening ac/dc .- black ice .-
<dennister> faileas gave me that link, and i'm awaiting my serial numer email now
<faileas> if anyone wants the story behind it http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/10/27/codeweavers-software-free-tomorrow-tuesday-october-28
 * faileas wonders if it will let me run .net stuff
<zachin2036> I'm awaiting too...maybe my wife would like the mac version
<dennister> just make sure you give her email addy for the mac version
<dennister> the codeweaver main site is now down due to volume :)
<zachin2036> yeah...I might just do that
<zachin2036> okay, I just did it.
<zachin2036> haha
<zachin2036> so much for "might"
<faileas> yup
<faileas> lol
<dennister> what i really need to run these days is <gulp> ie once a year for taxes, and acrobat pro
<faileas> it dosen't seem to install on intrepid :(
<zachin2036> no open source options for you, dennister?
<dennister> i use ies4linux to run ontario government sites' apps
<dennister> Revenue Canada (IRS in the US) runs unix servers, but for us to login and netfile oru taxes, we must use ie and windows, or mac and something, or suse/redhat and firefox v. 1.0
<dennister> so firefox 2 or 3 is out of the question, and so is ubuntu
<dennister> ies4 linux, under wine, fools the provincial government, but not revenue canada
<zachin2036> wow
<zachin2036> so they make it easy, huh?
<zachin2036> haha
<dennister> anyway, my installation with a supposedly-flawed mini.iso disk is finished, i've rebooted, and started installing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, so I can finally let that run and go to sleep :)
<dennister> night all
<zachin2036> night
<zachin2036> thanks for all your help
<zachin2036> and with that, I'm leaving too
<zachin2036> peace out
<alive-man> someone to help me?
 * alive-man is listenning ac/dc -.black ice.- Lp
<alive-man> i have  any exit
<alive-man> bye
<Sylent> what command could I use to change the name of all files in a folder so "%20" becomes " " ?
<dwidmann_laptop> Sylent: I would use krename to do it ... makes batch renaming easy ...
<Sylent> krename "%20" " " *
<Sylent> right?
<dwidmann_laptop> no.
<dwidmann_laptop> Sylent: install krename, run "krename" and you'll see very clearly what to do from there
<Sylent> so it's a gui?
<dwidmann_laptop> yes .... laced with quite a many features
<Sylent> hmm, don't suppose there are any without a gui?
<dwidmann_laptop> Sylent: Hmm, not sure, wouldn't be hard to do it yourself with a python script or something of that sort either though
<Sylent> well i switched from mandriva, using rename "%20" " " * worked there
<Sylent> but nothing happened when i did that on this
<Sylent> was puzzled
<dwidmann_laptop> Sylent: hmm, one sec while I check something
<Sylent> take your time
<dwidmann_laptop> Sylent: you could use deurlname from the "renameutils" package to do it
<Sylent> no gui? ^_^
<dwidmann_laptop> I've never used it, but I'm assuming that.
<Sylent> awesome
<Sylent> tyvm
<dwidmann_laptop> You're welcome. "apt-cache search" is my friend :)
<aomegax4> ciao
<aomegax4> hi...why does kde-window-decorator crash when I start kde4?
<aomegax4> I must always replace it...
<aomegax4> Is there a patch to solve this problem?
<dwidmann_laptop> aomegax4: Which version of KDE4?
<aomegax4> mmm perhaps 4.1
<aomegax4> one moment I see it
<aomegax4> how or where can I see version?
<dwidmann_laptop> aomegax4: in any kde app, go to help -> about kde
<surgy> how does cannonicle effect us actually? we use the kde windows manager and torvalds wrote the kernal right?
<aomegax4> here it says 3.5.10 but I have kde4 (I trust I have 3.4.1)
<dwidmann_laptop> aomegax4: maybe I should have been more specific, any kde4 app
<surgy> when does kde4 become part of the buntu official stable release?
<aomegax4> from terminal how can I do?
<faileas> aomegax4: thats cause a few apps are not upgraded
<dwidmann_laptop> surgy: they're one difference between doing linux from scratch (LFS), and popping in a cd and automagically installing everything
<dwidmann_laptop> aomegax4: how about "apt-cache policy kdelibs5"
<micha_> somebody know how to hide user from kdm login screen kcontrol and /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc has no efect
<faileas> and they also integrate a few kernel patches, and manage the main repos
<aomegax4> I believe I have no apps for kde4, for example I have kmail not kmail4
<dwidmann_laptop> aomegax4: you probably have a lot, look in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/
<aomegax4> :D
<aomegax4> 4.1.2
<aomegax4> this is my version of kde
<dwidmann_laptop> aomegax4: well, seeing as it works for me, I'm thinkng it's something to do with your configuration.
<aomegax4> have you even compiz?
<dwidmann_laptop> no
<micha_> somebody know how to hide user from the kdm login
 * faileas would note kde4 comes with its own compositing window manager
<noam> i'm on kubuntu 8.10, and audio in flash doesn't work. is there any way to fix this?
<SkEmO> how can i watch a 3gp movie? without changing the xtension?
<faileas> SkEmO: i'd probably try VLC
<hateball> !info libflashsupport | noam
<ubottu> noam: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<faileas> extentions don't matter on linux anyway
<SkEmO> VLC doesent work
<SkEmO> i change the extention to .mpg and works, but the quality is poor in that  format
<noam> hateball: so the solution is to get flash to use OSS?
<noam> would that also fix the audio problem in amarok?
<noam> okay, i installed it and it didn't work
<noam> as in, there's still no sound on youtube. that makes sense since i have flash 10 installed
<SkEmO> mplayer works , phew
<ArShAm> hi all
<ardchoille> mplayer better work, it's one of the best media players around
<ArShAm> I downloaded the alternate CD , and when I'm gonna upgrade , it wants to download almost 1.4 Gb of data
<ArShAm> or if I refuse , it wants to remove lots of the packages
<ArShAm> and I have a very slow connection , how can I upgrade with the alternate CD without removing the packages or downloading the updates?
<ArShAm> I just want to keep my current packages and upgrade them later
<ardchoille> ArShAm: The package manager is doing that because it's keeping the system safe.. you may need certain packages/deps to keep everything runing correctly
<ardchoille> ArShAm: Is that the intrepid cd?
<ArShAm> ardchoille, yes , its the intrepid alternate
<ArShAm> I mean alternate CD
<ardchoille> yeah, you're going to ned a lot of kde4/qt4 stuff as kde4 is the default in intrepid
<ardchoille> s/ned/need/
<ArShAm> its not only the KDE4 stuff , it removes almost everything
<ardchoille> yes, you're upgrading from kde3 to kde4, it's a big move
<ArShAm> I know , I need the kde3 to be present
<ardchoille> ArShAm: you can't use kde3 stuff in kde4, it's a whole different toolkit
<ArShAm> it says 467 packages has to be removed!!!
<ardchoille> probably removing the kde3 version to replace them with kde4 versions
<ArShAm> I don't want to install KDE4 at the moment
<ardchoille> then you shouldn't upgrade to interpid, kde4 is the default there
<ArShAm> hmmm
<ArShAm> the reason to upgrade is about the kernel and other stuff
<ArShAm> maube I had to get the ubuntu intrepid?
<ardchoille> perhaps try asking in #ubuntu+1, you might get better help there
<ArShAm> ok , thanks
<ArShAm> hi again
<ardchoille> ArShAm: How'd you fare?
<ArShAm> ardchoille, I need to give a new information
<ArShAm> ok
<ArShAm> I looked into it
<ArShAm> if anybody else had the same question...
<ArShAm> its only going to remove the old KDE4 stuff
<ArShAm> because I have had them already
<ArShAm> so in my situation, seems to be ok to let them removed
<ArShAm> am I right? is there almost 467 packages related to KDE4 you think?
<ardchoille> ArShAm: If you're upgrading to kde4 from kde3 then it's also going to install kde4 necessities. kde3 and kde4 use different toolkits
<ArShAm> ardchoille, how about to keep the KDE3?
<ArShAm> I know lots of users want to upgrade the distro and still using the KDE3
<ardchoille> I didn't think that was possible
<ardchoille> But I could be wrong as I'm not a dev
<ArShAm> It should be , because KDE developers say that their gonna keep supporting the KDE3 till the next stable version of KDE4 comes out
<ardchoille> that doesn't necessarily mean that kde4 is backward compatible with kde3
<ArShAm> in the documents says that it has to support the KDE3 applications
<ardchoille> Ah, then I'm wrong.
<ArShAm> because some of them are not ported to KDE4 still
<ardchoille> Thanks for the info
<ArShAm> no problem
<ardchoille> that's one reason I won't be using kde4 until next year
<ArShAm> I will give some other new info whenever I catch
<ArShAm> me too
<ArShAm> what are you doing here anyways?
<ArShAm> answering people?
<ardchoille> I've been using *buntu for years  and I like to help when I can
<ArShAm> good
<ArShAm> me too
<ardchoille> And I learn from people like you :)
<ArShAm> ok
<ArShAm> about these information, will you post somewhere for others to use?
<ArShAm> I think that was the FAQ and maybe lots of users need to know
<ardchoille> I have no where to post anything
<ArShAm> hmmmm
<ArShAm> ok
<ArShAm> I have no time at the moment
<ArShAm> I should say , I will be very busy as hell till next month
<ArShAm> if I had time , I surely would send some info on the kubuntu forums
<ArShAm> will you do that please?
<ardchoille> I don't really have time to make posts
<ArShAm> ok
<ArShAm> so , take a look : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3090201.msg109271#msg109271
<ardchoille> I tired upgrading two different times on two different releases, both times it hosed my system. I don't trust upgrades.
<ArShAm> have you had a backup? or you messed everything?!
<ardchoille> I had a backup image, so I didn't lose anything except my time
<ardchoille> PartImage rocks!
<ArShAm> damn
<ArShAm> hmmm , never heared of
<ardchoille> it allows you to make a disk image of a partition. I use it to backup sda1 and then I can restore it if anything goes wrong.
<ArShAm> I use tar
<ArShAm> I just make an archive and then I untar it if needed
<ardchoille> tar the entire installation?
<ArShAm> yes
<ArShAm> it has exclude options
<ardchoille> That wold take too long. PartImage ghosts sda1 in about 7 minutes
<ardchoille> It works for me anyway
<ArShAm> I know
<ArShAm> that should be better
<ArShAm> but tar gives me to choose not to backup the caches
<ArShAm> ardchoille, is there any frontends for that?
<ardchoille> for PartImage?
<ardchoille> it uses dialog, it's kind of a gui itself
<dwidmann_laptop> ardchoille: partimage uses a curses interface .. good enough
<ardchoille> ArShAm: Can I PM you?
<ArShAm> sure
<ardchoille> dwidmann_laptop: Ah, yeah, thout so
 * dwidmann_laptop uses unison for syncing/backup purposes
<Colonel_Panic> does anybody know the keyboard shortcut to un-fullscreen an app?
<Prometheus7777> hi, which package should i install in intrepid to make Quanta works with sftp uploads?
<JackWinter_> what's the x hotkey fpr changing resolution ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: long time no see
<ActionParsnip> im around :)
<jussi01> Hrm, does anyone know how to open .stp files in linux?
<ActionParsnip> .stp...let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> where are they from?
<ardchoille> http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/stp
<jussi01> its the IDA-Step format
<ardchoille> jussi01: blender?
<jussi01> graphics/mechanical stuff
<jussi01> blender does .stp?
<ardchoille> idk, I was asking
<jussi01> I have found one, shame its not free
<ardchoille> that's the closest thing I can think of to 3d images
<jussi01> http://www.ida-step.net/download
<jussi01> at least I _think_ this will work
<ActionParsnip> dwfviewer i think views em but you may need wine
<zer0o> hi to copy a folder from "home" to another directory what's the right route for "home" ? i thought the terminal "starts" already "inside" home so you didn't need to specify any route
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: if its the current users home its abstracted to ~/
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: eg. sudo cp ~/somescript /usr/bin/
<ardchoille> zer0o: /home/$USER  (where $USER is your username) or /home$(whoami)
<ardchoille> oops.. /home/$(whoami)
<stdin> well, /home/$USER would work too
<ardchoille> many ways to do it of course
<ardchoille> yeah
<ActionParsnip> its quicker to use ~/
<ActionParsnip> or you can type ~/ and press tab
<zer0o> thx
<stdin> "cd $(grep :$(id -u): /etc/passwd|awk -F: '{print $6}')" ;)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<zer0o> how can i open the gui with administrator privileges? sudo doplhin ??
<stdin> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ardchoille> stdin: Should I alias that? lol
<stdin> ardchoille: it should work perfectly well :)
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: kdesudo dolphin
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: i would keep the use of root dolphin to a minimal
<zer0o> done
<zer0o> thank u
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: if you wanna copy to where only root can you can sudo cp
<ActionParsnip> for example
<chris__> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<chris__> where is the vpnc frontend in knetworkmanager?
<chris__> it has disappeared
<noaXess> how can i login as another user only in the konsole?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: su <new username>
<noaXess> hi ActionParsnip :)
<noaXess> and then, which passwort? user password or mine?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: the users you are changing to
<noaXess> ok.. and if shell is pointing to /bin/false i can't su it ..
<ActionParsnip> erm, no idea
<noaXess> i try to create a remote support machine over openssh
<noaXess> this one.. it's german..sorry.. http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2007/11/052-remote-support/
<ActionParsnip> you can ssh over as you, set the shell to /bin/sh or whatever then you should be ok
<noaXess> yes .. no its ok.. with /usr/bash
<ActionParsnip> thats fine if bash suits you
<noaXess> i have set a passwort for root.. is that any problem?
<ActionParsnip> no thats fine
<keithamus> My up arrow and at keys seem to not work, even in the ttys they dont work!
<keithamus> They were working fine for ages, but all of a sudden they dont work.
<ActionParsnip> keithamus: do you get a tonne of output from the history command
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ardchoille> noaXess: Setting a root password is actually not recommended and should never be needed.
<keithamus> Yeah
<ardchoille> !root | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<keithamus> 120 lines
<noaXess> ardchoille: i have set it, for a test.. can i empty it?
<ardchoille> noaXess: yes, you can, see the page ubottu linked
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> thanks
<ActionParsnip> keithamus: try renaming ~/.bah_history
<keithamus> think thatll help?
<ActionParsnip> keithamus: its worth a try
<keithamus> nope nada.
<keithamus> They keys dont just not work in tty, they dont work in any environment. Noted it first when I tried to scroll up using the arrow key in firefox, then in using the "at" key to enter my email address into something
<keithamus> tried changing the layouts, but no luck
<ardchoille> keithamus: are sure it's not a keybaord problem (dead key)?
<keithamus> ardchoille: it was working fine up until yesterday, and nothing special happened to my keyboard since then.
<keithamus> also, why would it just happen to two random keys?
<keithamus> Ill try booting a livecd see if I cant get it to work from that
<ardchoille> is the keyboard old? Do those keys work in any other OS?
<ardchoille> livecd is a good idea to test them
<noaXess> anyboy uses a remote support tool for supporting windows clients?
<keithamus> ardchoille: its a laptop, the whole thing is about 1 year old now.
<faileas> noaXess: i used RDP, but i have it set up so i have access to it
<ardchoille> keithamus: Try a livecd and see what happens. Hardware gives out at times so that's an avenue to test besides software
<faileas> noaXess: you can also remote assistance with a linux client i THINK
<noaXess> faileas: then you need to set it up on each client..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: krdp
<noaXess> faileas: yes.. that i know... but i need the windows client to act over ssh..
<ActionParsnip> !info krdp
<ubottu> Package krdp does not exist in hardy
<noaXess> with e reverse-ssh-tunnel..
<keithamus> well, off to try a livecd i guess.
<noaXess> krdc is it
<keithamus> cheers guys
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: you mean krdc?
<faileas> noaXess: hmm donno if putty does reverse ssh
<ardchoille> tho krdp would probably have been a better name for that app
<noaXess> just test.. thanks.. it's lunch time :)
<ActionParsnip> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<ActionParsnip> !find rdp
<ardchoille> Is there a kde app similar to gimp?
<SlimeyPete> not that I know of
<ardchoille> kolorpaint isn't as powerful and I can't seem to like krita
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: kolourpaint ;)
<ardchoille> ah, yeah
<ardchoille> It's this keyboard
<ardchoille> I can't find libprint-what-i-meant
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: try tab completing
<ardchoille> That only works for installed apps :)
<ulaas> hi! still no support for exchange with kontact. i mean a la evolution?
<jutsme> any idea when is next release of kubuntu comin up?
<ardchoille> jutsme: in two days
<ardchoille> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: works for possible apps too
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: try presing tab a few times
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: I get nothing from  "kolo <tab> <tab> <tab>"
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: kolorpaint is like mspaint in windows
<ActionParsnip> !kolourpaint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kolourpaint
<ActionParsnip> !kolorpaint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kolorpaint
<ardchoille> yeah, I know what it is but it's not as powerful as gimp
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ardchoille> !info kolourpaint
<ubottu> kolourpaint (source: kdegraphics): a simple paint program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 1039 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<ActionParsnip> 1info krita
<ActionParsnip> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-4ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 2972 kB, installed size 9216 kB
<ActionParsnip> id go with gimp hands down, what it offers is worth the bloat
<ardchoille> I agree
<ardchoille> just wondered if kde had a similar app
<arsham1> hi
<arsham1> I need help
<ActionParsnip> i think theres one on the horizon if you squint
<ActionParsnip> !ask | arsham1
<ubottu> arsham1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arsham1> cannot login into kde!
<dr_willis> and are you using ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> arsham1: whats it say when you try?
<arsham1> I upgraded to intrepid, and now I cannot login into KDE, it says the ksmserver crashing
<ActionParsnip> bingo
<dr_willis> :) Yep..bingo
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | arsham1
<ubottu> arsham1: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<dr_willis> from console, update, upgrade,  hope the bug gets fixed
<ActionParsnip> or stay with hardy, no bugs
<dr_willis> 'no bugs' ?
<dr_willis> heh:)
<dr_willis> well... not as many and known bugs..
<ardchoille> I haven't seen any bugs yet in Hardy
<ActionParsnip> i dont get folks upgrading when what they have works 100%
<arsham1> anybody had the same situation as I have now?
<dr_willis> ive had issues with gnome and samba share browsing in hardy, and a few other quirks. but it also depends on how you define 'bugs' :)
<dr_willis> arsham1,  the place to ask is in #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> true
<arsham1> ok , thanks
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i always mount shares so am ok
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  Yep i tend to do that also.. but every so often i just need qick access..  I tend to use fusesmb mainly these days
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone know how to prevent nm-applet from starting up when using a kde session with gnome installed as well? without uninstalling nm-applet?
<dr_willis> only 171kb of updates today in 8.10 :) it must be getting better!
<ardchoille> My only problem is baghira won't be ported to kde4 so I'm staying with kde3 as long as possible.
<dr_willis> we all know proper themes are critical to  gettting work done! :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<selim> herkese selam arkadaşlar ( hi all )
<selim> is there anybody know turkish language
<payam> #ubuntu-se
<payam> fuck off turk
<bazhang> payam, no cursing
<bazhang> !coc | payam
<Pici> !tr | selim
<ubottu> payam: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ubottu> selim: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<selim> fuck you yourself
<ardchoille> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<fireboar> Hey, anyone up for a bit of helping a guy with a big problem?
<kexman> helloo
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<fireboar> Right-o.
<kexman> how can i download updates for a friend of mine who doesnt has FAST internet ?
<kexman> and how can i use those instead of him downloading the updates ?
<dr_willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<SlimeyPete> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<kexman> hmm
<kexman> so i should install aptoncd ?
<kexman> and how do i add that to the other computer ?
<kexman> in adept manager manage repositories ?
<kexman> or how ?
<SlimeyPete> yes, add the CD as a repository
<fireboar> I've got kwin really messing up. Ever since my recent update (which did a whole ton of packages), there is no window decoration at all. The top and bottom bars are all empty, there are no multiple desktops, the taskbar is empty even though I have many windows open, I can't open Yakuake even though it's running, there is no title bar on any windows so I can't move or close anything (except using killall).
<jutsme> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SlimeyPete> fireboar: are you using Compiz (Desktop effects)?
<dr_willis> fireboar,  you updated to 8.10 ?
<fireboar> SlimyPete: No. dr_willis: Yes, clean hardy install about 4 months ago.
<NutCracker> Any one here with a nvidia card and a dual screen, Need help.
<NutCracker> i mean, i need help.
<NutCracker> :P
<ardchoille> fireboar: For help with Intrepid, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<fireboar> SlimyPete: Although the Desktop Effects program won't even open.
<dr_willis> NutCracker,  my quick guide.. install nvidia drivers & nvidia-settings, run sudo nvidia-settings, configure, save.. restart X.
<dr_willis> "_
<fireboar> ardchoille: Oops, sorry, it's just Hardy. Not Intrepid. I thought hardy was 8.10, my mistake.
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<NutCracker> dr_willis, well,
<SlimeyPete> fireboar: tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin"? Just a thought.
<fireboar> SlimeyPete: Okay, I'll try that.
<dr_willis> NutCracker,  now ya are going to ask the ACTUAL question right? :)
<fireboar> SlimetPete: And restart X, right? Be back in a sec.
 * dr_willis wonders what sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin has to do with anything....
<SlimeyPete> dr_willis: *shrug* if his kwin has broken, reconfigure might fix something. It's usually the first thing I try.
<SlimeyPete> Doesn't work that often, but occasionally it does
<ardchoille> what happened to all the settings that used to be in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dr_willis> im not even sure that kwin is a actual package....
<dr_willis> Xorg is getting into a more 'auto configure everything' mentality.. so the xorg.conf is getting rather minimal
<ardchoille> dr_willis: it is
<dr_willis>  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   -- is getting where it doesnt do much of anything these days..
<fireboar> Okay... that didn't work. Same situation again.
<NutCracker> dr_willis, My one display is 640x480 :(
<ardchoille> dr_willis:  kwin - the KDE window manager
<SlimeyPete> dr_willis: I think it is. dpkg -L certainly suggests as much.
<NutCracker> other is 1280x1024
<dr_willis> NutCracker,  so you just need to set the res for the 2nd display?
<NutCracker> in nvidia config one detects as a crt-0
<SlimeyPete> fireboar: try "/usr/bin/kwin --replace"
<SlimeyPete> (you don't have to restart X for that one)
<NutCracker> well, thats the max resolution in nvidia-settings
<NutCracker> dr_willis,
<misiaczkowski> hi
<fireboar> SlimetPete: Hmm... kwin: Cannot connect to X server.
<fireboar> ^SlimeyPete rather.
<SlimeyPete> fireboar: are you running the command from inside X, or from a console?
<fireboar> Console.
<SlimeyPete> try it from inside X, if you can
<fireboar> Okay.
<dr_willis> NutCracker,  try   runing  sudo nvidia-settings, configure, save.. restart X.
<fireboar> Woah.
<fireboar> That worked!
<NutCracker> k, brb
<misiaczkowski> I find problem on kubuntu 8.10.... I can't move mp3 from Dolphin to amarok ( on amarok I see only link to the mp3)
<dr_willis> !8.10
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ardchoille> fireboar: sounds like the system tried to use compiz and failed
 * SlimeyPete agrees with ardchoille 
<fireboar> ardchoille: Yeah, I figured. Any idea how I might remedy that?
<ardchoille> no, I haven't had that problem since switching from gnome
<misiaczkowski> thanks
<fireboar> Hm, could libdecoration0 be the problem?
<SlimeyPete> fireboar: could be
<fireboar> Wouldn't hurt to try uninstalling it and then restart X.
<NutCracker> dr_willis, Still the same, when i auto detect it detects as CRT-0, Wnat to see my config?
<fireboar> Might be back later if the problem continues.
<dr_willis> NutCracker,  you have 2 crt monitors hooked up? or a tv/crt? or what ecactly? they are both hooked to the same card?
<NutCracker> dr_willis, Two dell lcd monitors.
<NutCracker> 20''
<dr_willis> Hmm.. they are dvi connected? or vga?
<NutCracker> vga.
<dr_willis> If you can use dvi.. you will get better pictures and proberly have fewer problems
<dr_willis> my xorg.conf for 2 monitors.. well 1 lcd. and 1 tv ---->   http://pastebin.com/fe727206
<kexman> could anyone give me a good guide to a Huawei E220 ?
<fireboar> Okay... it's still trying to use some library other than kwin.
<NutCracker> dr_willis, mine, http://tinypaste.com/1307e
<dr_willis> Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 640x480 +1280+272, CRT-1: 1280x1024 +0+0; CRT-0: NULL, CRT-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"
<dr_willis> its using 640x480 it seems...
<dr_willis> what version of kubuntu are you using anyway? that xorg.conf looks like its from an older version
<NutCracker> 7.10
<NutCracker> huh, should i change that manually?
 * NutCracker restarting..
<dr_willis> You could.. You may seriously want to think about upgrading to a newer release.
<dr_willis> CRT-0: 640x480   change to like CRT-0: 1280x1024     or somthing.
<dr_willis> If you can use DVI.. i would strongly suggest using DVI also.
<danish> angry ip scanner
<danish> wher i get for ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> angry?
<dr_willis> There are various network tools in the package manager.
<danish> angry ip scanner
<dr_willis> nmap is one such tool
<dr_willis> Never heard of that specific tool...
<SlimeyPete> yeah, nmap
<danish> i know
<danish> then ell me nmap cmd
<danish> to scan ip range
<SlimeyPete> nmap 192.168.1.*
<dr_willis> nmap is the kind of tool.. its worth reding its docs/manpage and guides...
 * SlimeyPete wonders if there's a factoid
<SlimeyPete> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<dr_willis> nmap -sP '192.168.1.*'
<SlimeyPete> evidently not.
<dr_willis> or was it -Sp
<danish> -sp mean
<SlimeyPete> danish: see "man nmap" or "nmap --help" for instructions
<dr_willis> !info knmap
<ubottu> knmap (source: knmap): nmap graphical interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1225 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<danish> oks
<danish> thanxs
<danish> how i can use netcat
<danish> some 1 tell me
<Pici> danish: man netcat.
<dr_willis> I would have to start with 'man netcat'
<danish> yap
<Pici> Its a complicated little app.
<danish> netcat
<dr_willis>  nc [-options] hostname port[s] [ports] ...
<danish> where i can learn
<Pici> danish: read its manpage for starters.
<dr_willis> google - proberly has tutorials
<danish> wats stant (option)
<Pici> danish: What? Can you rephrase tht?
<Pici> *that
<dr_willis> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ol-service.com%2Fsikurezza%2Fdoc%2Fnetcat_eng.pdf&ei=fgUHSfKHFKCiMs2p7fwG&usg=AFQjCNFomoSznldG1zOrHISiSLCFM1NCjg&sig2=O07RPlMHypkBHLhlIwCrUA
<dr_willis> netcat tutorial ^^^^
<dr_willis> :)
<danish> i mean wat is option stand for
<SlimeyPete> !danish
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<danish> yes mr SlimeyPete
<Pici> danish: #ubuntu-dk
<SlimeyPete> you might find #ubuntu-dk easier. We are struggling to understand you.
<danish> thanxs
<dr_willis> YouTube Netcat Tutorial --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhpyU9yXeRI   :)
<dr_willis> what will people think of next!
<dr_willis> Wow.. theres a Lot of netcat tutorials..
<danish> but this is for window
<danish> i m using ubuntu
<dr_willis> its been PORTED to windows...
<dr_willis> same options/stuff should apply to both os's
<danish> cmd.exe
<danish> wat i can write for this
<dr_willis> You dont...
<dr_willis> that gives you a shell in widnows.
<danish> then
<danish> yap
<NutCracker> dr_willis, Still the same, when i try to change it to a higher resolution it just turns the monitor off.
<danish> then wats a cmd
<dr_willis> cmd.exe is the  command to get a TErminal under windows...  if you have a terminal open in linux.. then you allready got a teminal open...
<danish> yes
<danish> then wat i type
<danish> for make a con
<dr_willis> use any terminal progam under ubuntu you like..
<Pici> danish: You need to read the manpage for netcat.
<dr_willis> or use the console..
<danish> hmmm
<dr_willis> If you dont understand terminal basica.. you may want to start there..
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<danish> will u tell me where i can find main page
<danish> i do
<dr_willis> 'man' pages are accessed with the man command. or the man kioslave, or other tools under kde
<dr_willis> man COMMAND
<danish> just plz tell me the cmd to connect a remote plz
<danish> if u dont mind
<danish> in terminal
<dr_willis> connect what to a remote?
<danish> nc to some1
<dr_willis> read at  http://www.giac.org/certified_professionals/practicals/gsec/0436.php
<dr_willis> it has examples of doing just that
<danish> ooks
<danish> thanxs
<dr_willis> or read any of the 100+ netcat tutorials i just saw at google if you dont like that one.. or the one i posted earlier
<danish> oks thank u vvvv much
<fireboar> Guys, does anyone know where I can configure my default window decorator to be kwin?
<danish> c u tommarro
<danish> mr dr_willis and alls
<danish> again thanxs
<dr_willis> fireboar,  i tend to install/run that fusion-icon tool and use it. :)
<fireboar> dr_willis: Hm, it wants to install some compiz stuff as dependencies.
<fireboar> Eh, what the heck. Maybe this'll even make compiz work which would be even better.
<dr_willis> install that ccsm tool while you are at it. :)
<fireboar> ccsm?
<fireboar> Oh.
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fireboar> Compizconfig-settings-manager
<dr_willis> compiz is such a headache.. :)
<OxDeadC0de> is there a a way to force quit frozen apps after x seconds like in gnome in kde (Without console/killall or kill pid)?
<fireboar> Ooh wow!
<fireboar> Compiz is working on KDE for the first time ever in my experience!
<OxDeadC0de> it works better in kde for me, I use the wallpaper plugin finally, couldn't ever do that in gnome without disable the desktop entirely
<dr_willis> ive never noticed the wallpaper plugin doing anything. :)
<dr_willis> some of these plugins really need better docs/help guides/info
<OxDeadC0de> you have to open one of the .kde/ configuration files and change the desktop background color to 0,0,0,0 without an image on it
<OxDeadC0de> by default it doesn't add the alpha value
<dr_willis> and what does it do exactly?
<OxDeadC0de> makes kde draw a transparent background so that the compiz background plugin comes through
<OxDeadC0de> wallpaper sry
<fireboar> Ack, multiple desktops not working or anything.
<fireboar> This is going to take some work...
<OxDeadC0de> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?s=a512579c93c28728db0d2ce767469277&t=7519 for wallpaper plugin
<fireboar> Can anyone tell me how to configure multiple desktops to work with compiz?
<OxDeadC0de> open ccsm, go to general settings, desktop size
<fireboar> I have, but I can't change "number of desktops" to anything other than 1.
<fireboar> Horizontal/Vertical virtual size can be changed...
<fireboar> But not "Number of Desktops".
<OxDeadC0de> change horizontal virtual size to 4
<fireboar> Okay... done that.
<OxDeadC0de> ok now you have 4 virtual desktops
<fireboar> Oh yeah... so I do.
<OxDeadC0de> :)
<fireboar> I guess the KDE pager isn't doing anything though.
<OxDeadC0de> mine works, try restarting kde
<fireboar> Okay.
<fireboar> BRB.
<wsjunior> is it possible to preview images inside kmail?
<fireboar> Ah, cool, that works.
<fireboar> Oh, one more thing, I'm not getting notification sounds any more.
<fireboar> Is it possible to have those sounds AND compiz?
<fireboar> WOAH NELLY! Water effect... madness.
<OxDeadC0de> I have no problems with sounds, check to make sure pulseaudio is running, check to make sure system settings/sound/ backend is set to xine, and that the volume is up
<OxDeadC0de> ps -A | grep pulseaudio
<fireboar> Pulseaudio? Nope, alsa for me.
<OxDeadC0de> I love pulseaudio, have a 600mhz intel machine hooked to my wired network with my stereo set to the speakers, so I can stream music live over wifi from my laptop to my server and have all the sound come out big speakers
<fireboar> Er... I just use the KDE default.
<fireboar> Is it a faff to switch?
<OxDeadC0de> umm, open system settings, click advanced, then autostart, add pulseaudio there with the command set to pulseaudio --realtime=true , then when you restart you can set the backend to xine and it should work
<OxDeadC0de> (when you restart kde not the entire computer)
<fireboar> Nothing in autostart, pulseaudio probably isn't installed.
<OxDeadC0de> open a terminal window and try pulseaudio from there, what version are you running of ubuntu?
<fireboar> Anyway...
<fireboar> Kubuntu.
<DarkCluchnik> hi
<fireboar> 8.04
<fireboar> Hardy.
<fireboar> Sorry, that should all be on one line.
<fireboar> Yep. I'm running alsa + arts.
<fireboar> I'm getting notifications from - say - konversation.
<DarkCluchnik> do you spik russian?
<OxDeadC0de> oh then I don't know, I'm running 8.10, 8.04 had a lot of issues with pulseaudio
<OxDeadC0de> english sorry
<fireboar> But not from when windows do things. I guess that's because it's not kde window manager.
<DarkCluchnik> bad =(
<DarkCluchnik> exit
<fireboar> I'll leave the sound system alone - I don't think it's that.
<OxDeadC0de> oh I see, I don't know fireboar, maybe there's a plugin for compiz to do tha
<fireboar> Okay, I'll have a lookie.
<davide__> aiuto ho un problema con kubuntu
<davide__> chi mi aiuta?
<genii> !es | davide__
<ubottu> davide__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<davide__> help
<davide__> problem visiting http://a2.pluto.it/
<jeppe> Hello! :)
<jeppe> Anyone know if it's possible to get back data deleted with shift+del?
<noaXess> can i mount a cd/dvd image with mount or is there any other command for that?
<ardchoille> noaXess: you can mount a .iso file, yes
<ardchoille> don't remember how I used to do it tho, "man mount" might be of some help
<noaXess> ardchoille: ok.. hm.. it's not an iso.. sorry.. it's a bin file.. with a cue file.. in k3b i can read it, but can't mount it with mount..
<ardchoille> oh, no idea about those files
<jeppe> Anyone that knows if its possible to recreate deleted pictures?
<Tobbytus> rt?
<jeppe> rt? :s
<jussi01> !iso | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<noaXess> jussi01: its not a iso, sorry, it's a bin file.. from a windows cd-image tool, alcohol 12%
<noaXess> 120% ^
<DarkTan> ! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jussi01> noaXess: please read that wiki page...
<noaXess> aha :) see :)
<jussi01> :)
<noaXess> jussi01: ok bin2iso will be my choice.. but the web ist down ;(
<jussi01> :(
<jeppe> Anyone know if it's possible to get back data deleted with shift+del?
<noaXess> jussi01: found another tool :) http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<noaXess> emualting cd drives under linux
<DarkTan> how do i view other computers on my network?
<Tm_T> jeppe: no unless you know what you're doing, IIRC
<Tm_T> jeppe: reilu meininki jne
<jeppe> Tm_T, and how do i get that knowledge?
<||arifaX> noaXess: you should use https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive and use the apt source.list.entries
<noaXess> DarkTan: smb4k
<noaXess> jussi01: also for hardy?
<noaXess> ah yes :) sorry.. first look then ask ;)
<DarkTan> ! smb4k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb4k
<DarkTan> what is smb4k?
<genii> DarkTan: It's a Samba share browser
<noaXess> !smb4k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb4k
<noaXess> wow :)
<noaXess> wait
<DarkTan> how do i get it?
<genii> DarkTan: It is in the repositories
<DarkTan> k
<genii> noaXess: You needed the !info part before <packagename>
<noaXess> aha .. is that new?
<noaXess> !info smb4k
<ubottu> smb4k (source: smb4k): A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1779 kB, installed size 3992 kB
 * DarkTan learns something new
<genii> noaXess: Not new :)
<DarkTan> ok, having a problem accessing my shared files
<DarkTan> it is a problem that my username on the windows box has a space in it?
<genii> Probably
<DarkTan> bleh
<DarkTan> ok, guess i'll have to make another admin account on it
<antoranz> Hi, Guys!
<antoranz> I'm on intrepid
<antoranz> and I have set up compiz
<genii> antoranz: Congratulations! Support of Intrepid is in #ubuntu+1
<antoranz> K... will take a look there
<antoranz> as the launch iis so close (in two days) I thought you would talk about intrepid two.,
<antoranz> anyways.... I'll go there.. thanks.
<genii> antoranz: Also if it involves Compiz, there may be help for you in #compiz-fusion
<antoranz> thanks, man!
<genii> antoranz: Anytime
<jussi01> noaXess: I just saw this on my feed reader, you might want to have a look: http://www.linux.com/feature/150995
<noaXess> jussi01: wow cool tool
<mabo1> Hi to everyone! How can I uninstall kde e reinstall it again ?
<jussi01> :)
<genii> mabo1: 3.5 or 4 ?
<angelo_> ciao a tutti
<genii> !it | angelo_
<ubottu> angelo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<angelo_> c'è qualcuno che parli o capisca l'italiano?
<angelo_> ho un problema forse stupido
<angelo_> chi mi aiuta?
<genii> !it | angelo_
<mabo1> genii: I don't know
<angelo_> grazie ubottu
<angelo_> bye bye
<genii> mabo1: Right-click Kmenu ...Panel Menu... Help ...About KDE
<genii> (although I cannot recall if 4 has this)
<mabo1> genii: 3.5.9
<genii> mabo1: Then if login to console only from login window and:  sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop                           to uninstall and reinstall it. Then to go back to gui login window would be:  exit
<genii> mabo1: This will not remove personal settings of kde which are in your home directory, so that you know
<mabo1> really thank u genii
<mabo1> :D
<genii> mabo1: You're welcome
<mabo1> genii: but maybe I installed a theme for kde 4 into kde3 and know I have problems to startx
<jimmy51_> what should i use for nightly backups over the network
<jimmy51_> ?
<genii> mabo1: Then you would want also to remove directory: ~/.kde           (or rename it)
<||arifaX> jimmy51_: backup-manager
<genii> jimmy51_: There are different schools of thought on the subject. Many use rsync, others use such things as bacula or backup-manager       or so on
<jimmy51_> ||arifaX: is that a package?
<||arifaX> jimmy51_: yep!
<jimmy51_> ||arifaX: does it allow for a file by file restore?
<mabo1> thx genii
<jimmy51_> ||arifaX: as in... could i open the archive with some kind of browser, work my way through a file tree, select a file, and restore?
<||arifaX> it zips your files and can send it via ssh or ftp or whatever.
<||arifaX> jimmy51_: any zip-opener should be able to do that
<jimmy51_> ah
<jimmy51_> ||arifaX: does it do differential backups?
<jimmy51_> ||arifaX: so every night doesn't have a 50GB archive if only 1 GB has changed...
<metbsd> hi i dled intrepid-dvd-i386.iso, can i squeeze it to 2G usb stick so i can run kde4?
<Noobstyle> Hi
<Noobstyle> Can anyone help me with a disk problem?
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<Noobstyle> Ok i have dividied my 250gb hdd into 3 partitions. 1=Filesystem, 2= swap, 3=200gb storage, i dont know where to mount number 3.
<Noobstyle> 1= Mounted in /     ofcourse. Where to mount other?
<SlimeyPete>  /home is the usual place to put it
<SlimeyPete> so that your personal files end up on that partition
<Noobstyle> now i cant open dolphin
<Noobstyle> and the files i were downloading to my desktop i cant access
<||arifaX> jimmy51_: you should maybe read about a package and make your own mind. I will help but not provide an end solution, thats your job in case of backups
<jimmy51_> ||arifaX: hehe, ok.  thanks for not letting me be TOO lazy :)
<DarkTan> ok, smb4k keeps giving me "permission denied" errors when i am giving the correct password and user name
<noobstyle> That didnt work well
<batcoder-7> how do you guys like KDE 4 ?
<noobstyle> i messed up everything. Couldnt continue downloads or open dolpin or anything
<noobstyle> i dont remember who helped me :D? where are you ?;)
<SlimeyPete> me
<SlimeyPete> and...erm... I assumed you were in the middle of installing
<noobstyle> ok
<noobstyle> no
<noobstyle> im not :P i have installed
<noobstyle> and now sda1 is /
<DarkTan> how do i open dolphin with root access?
<noobstyle> sda 2 is swap
<noobstyle> and i need to get sda3 working as a storage for movies etc etc
<jussi01> DarkTan: kdesudo dolphin
<DarkTan> mount sda3 to /files
<jussi01> be careful though.
<DarkTan> just need to fiddle with one folder
<SlimeyPete> noobstyle: oh right, I see
<DarkTan> and empty one at that
<noobstyle> DarkTan talking to me?
<SlimeyPete> yeah, just switch sda3 to /media/storage or /files or something - it doesn't really matter as long as it's a directory which exists
<pipetux> español
<SlimeyPete> though you may have to fiddle with permissions
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pipetux> tiernen vnc para kubuntu?
<jussi01> pipetux: only english in here please
<noobstyle> hmm so now i mounted sda3 in /media/storage and opened the folder but i cant create new folders in there?
 * SlimeyPete wonders if there's a factoid for mounting stuff
<SlimeyPete> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<genii> noobstyle: The default username needs a folder in that mount which belongs to them
<noobstyle> hmm i dont understand
<noobstyle> sda1 = /                 - sda3 = /media/storage/
<noobstyle> still cant create folders in storage folder
<genii> noobstyle: If username for instance is "joe" then:      sudo mkdir /media/storage/joe && sudo chown -R joe:joe /media/storage/joe
<genii> noobstyle: Then "joe" can put whatever he wants in that folder with his name
<noobstyle> my username is marc
<genii> noobstyle: Then substitute accordingly
<noobstyle> so:
<noobstyle> sudo mkdir /media/storage/marc && sudo chown -R marc:marc /media/storage/marc                in konsole ?
<genii> noobstyle: Yes
<noobstyle> is says "file exist
<noobstyle> but know i theres a folder called marc
<noobstyle> and i can make folders now! ty
<genii> noobstyle: Is this the same partition you tried to mount before as /home           because if so then a directory with the username might be there already then
<noobstyle> yes it is the same
<noobstyle> but the /media/storage/marc has just been created
<genii> noobstyle: OK
<noobstyle> genii: There is a marc in /home/marc and in /media/storage/marc
<noobstyle> so it seems to work :) thank you
<genii> noobstyle: Good. I was worried for a moment you had accidentally remounted /home where your normal stuff is to the other place.
<genii> noobstyle: You're welcome
<alexander_> Hallo jemand da der mir hilfe leisten kann?
<genii> !de | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<noobstyle> sec i upload picture you can see
<noobstyle> can you by the way tell me why the same programs running when i close my pc starts with it again?
<genii> noobstyle: This is set under Sessions Manager of the System Settings. You can have it remember or not, as you like
<noobstyle> hmm
<[|Liam|]> How do i run a shellscript, i double click it but nothing happens.
<noobstyle> cant find it.. running danish language
<[|Liam|]> !da
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<[|Liam|]> that channel might be better for you, noobstyle.
<noobstyle> thnka
<noobstyle> thnka
<noobstyle> thanks
<jjdiamond> is knetattach part of a package?
<[|Liam|]> genii: Any idea how to run a shellscript?
<[|Liam|]> double clicking it and no result
<jjdiamond> i can't seem to remove it on it's own
<alexander_> Hello, can someone help me? i cant install firefox
<cseri> ciao
<cseri> uhm
<Guest70256>  pfskgf
<Bauldrick> Guest70256: dsvuv !
<[|Liam|]> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Bauldrick> [|Liam|]: run shellscript from terminal?   ./shellscriptname
<genii> [|Liam|]: Usually something like:   sudo chmod +x scriptname          then:  ./scriptname
<jjdiamond> is knetattach part of a package install?
<genii> jjdiamond: It's part of the base kde installation
<zerothis> I finally got a 2nd monitor working, somewhat, using my USB2VGA. But, I have to 'yank' my cursor to change monitors. I cannot drag windows between them. grandr does not see the USB adapter. xrandr only sees the monitor I run it from and does not name the USB adapter (how do I xrandr it specifically?). xorg is manually edited. I have pastebins of everything.
<metbsd> my kubuntu dvd doesn't boot, it's intrepid-dvd-i386.iso
<zerothis> DVD? they make kubuntu DVDs?
<Tm_T> sure
<jjdiamond> genii:  how can i remove it?
<genii> jjdiamond: You can't
<jjdiamond> genii: so it's a default package, per se?
<metbsd> is there usb boot image stick  so i can boot it and load live dvd
<bazhang> !usb | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> metbsd, not sure about dvd though
<sori>  	
<sori> Who says you why this is my message
<sori> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/ var / lib / dpkg /), are you root?
<sori> @ suns-user desktop: ~ $
<bazhang> sori, use sudo
<Alcapond> Hi - I just graded up to kubuntu 8.10 rc (from 8.4, KDE4) - now I lost most of my icons (just stupid icons are shown at most places), and my kontact only has old mails, and looks very kde3ish... Any help on these issues?
<bazhang> !ibex | Alcapond
<ubottu> Alcapond: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that Alcapond
<Alcapond> ok thx!
<zerothis> Alcapond: I have expeienced that before. it seemed to correct itself as I manually ran things
<sori> 	
<sori> Please let me help .. who want to install a web servar
<Alcapond> zerothis: ok, I will wait and see :)
<Alcapond> Thx
<sori> and not really know the commands
<sori> so I help someone
<bazhang> sori, you have server version or desktop version
<bazhang> !lamp | sori
<ubottu> sori: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sori> apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<bazhang> sori, please read that link
<sori> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<sori> 	
<sori> are the new world of Linux
<sori> Who can enter the PC-u to solve my problem
<sori> so little help?
<bazhang> sori, did you read the link I gave you?
<sori> 	
<sori> no
<bazhang> hmm
<sori>  	
<sori> But now read
<Alcapond> how can I restart the restricted drivers manager in kubuntu 8.10?
<bazhang> Alcapond, restart? you mean the download?
<mndo> sori, run tasksel and choose lamp server..
<Alcapond> bazhang: well initially there was a pop-up asking me somethign about restricted drivers - becaus my keyboard layout was still wrong I messed up the sudo pwd - now I do not know where to start it agein
<bazhang> Alcapond, just try to dl it again
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Alcapond> bazhang: is there a package?
<Alcapond> a
<Alcapond> ah
<bazhang> Alcapond, when you get to the license agreement hit tab to reach ok then hit enter
<Alcapond> bazhang: Thx!
<bazhang> Alcapond, further questions in #ubuntu+1 for the next 48 hours please :)
<Alcapond> no licence agreement around...
<Alcapond> ok
<ross__> .
<rosco_y> .
<rosco_y> What is the "Auto-Identify" option in Konversation?
<genii> rosco_y: You can use it to auto send your password to the nickserv for instance
<rosco_y> genii: what do you enter for the server value?
<jussi01> rosco_y: its better to just use your nick serv password in the server password box
<jussi01> that way you auto identify before joining channels
<rosco_y> ok, I'll give it whirl, Thanks!
<rosco_y> .
<ign0ramus> Don
<ign0ramus> woops
<ign0ramus> Don't know if everyone has been told yet, but Crossover (the app like Wine, only better) is free for today only! http://down.codeweavers.com/
<White_Pelican> ign0ramus, I've never heard of it, what is it and why is it better than wine?
<ign0ramus> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<rosco_y> Something I don't understand, are the forums on irc.freenode.net available here in irc.ubuntu.com (i.e. /join #mysql will take me to the same forum from either server?)
<ign0ramus> White_Pelican: it does the same thing (API compatibility), but you can run just about anything in CrossOver (including many Windows games)
<rosco_y> It almost seems like #mysql is a universal address in some sense
<White_Pelican> that's helpful :)
<ign0ramus> White_Pelican: I'd direct you to their web site, but they're getting hammered right now ;-)
<White_Pelican> what's different about the linux one and the linux game one?
<White_Pelican> I know
<White_Pelican> I visited them :)
<rosco_y> is there an irc channel?
<rosco_y> easy enough to find out I guess...:/
<ign0ramus> wikipedia entry for CrossOver: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver
<genii> rosco_y: irc.ubuntu.com just actually ends up on the freenode system so the channels are identical
<rosco_y> genii: Thanks, is this a large coincidence, or is this quite regular?
<genii> rosco_y: It is by design.
<rosco_y> genii: what about gimp.net, is that also on freenode?
<ign0ramus> White_Pelican: i just installed pro, and it has compatibility layers for Photoshop, MS Office (helpful if you're on an Exchange server), Quicken, Shockwave, etc
<ign0ramus> White_Pelican: I think the gaming version has compatibiltiy layers for directx
<White_Pelican> what if I do Windows games and regular programs?
<genii> rosco_y: irc.gimp.org is not on the freenode system
<genii> rosco_y:  However, there is a #gimp   channel here
<rosco_y> :) thank you again
<genii> rosco_y: No problem
<Nitro`> d
<Zharf> hi again
<Zharf> I finally managed to get kubuntu installed <.<
<genii> Zharf: Ah, nice :)
<Zharf> anyway, two problems so far
<genii> Zharf: What method did you eventually use that succeeded?
<Zharf> genii, found myself a new blank CD
<genii> Heh
<Zharf> anyway
<Zharf> X autodetects that 800x600 is maximum resolution <.<
<Zharf> the monitor should support 1280x1024 at 75-85 refresh rate
<Zharf> and voodoo 3 should support up to who knows what (but a lot more than 800x600 :)
<genii> Hmm
<DarkTan> what option do i have for remote controling kubuntu? preferably a remote desktop sort of app
<dand> hi
<Zharf> DarkTan, vnc?
<dand> does anyone use a canon pixma ip1200 printer on linux?
<rickest> DarkTan: vnc on a high-speed LAN, nx for slower connections
<DarkTan> vnc?
<DarkTan> say over the net
<Zharf> rickest, vnc works ok with 1Mbps connection :)
<rickest> Zharf: it does but nx still blows it away performance-wise, just a little harder to set up.  I use both
<DarkTan> can i use these from a windows comp across the internet?
<Zharf> DarkTan, vnc at least you can
<rickest> DarkTan: yes.  vnc is much easier to get working
<DarkTan> ok, how do i get it?
<rickest> apt-get install tightvncserver xtightvncviewer
<rickest> or use adept or whatever pkg mgt tool you prefer
<rickest> google 'tightvnc' to find the windows equivalent
<DarkTan> ok was just going to ask that
<rickest> hopefully you didn't really need to
<Zharf> hmm
<DarkTan> server goes on the computer i want to log in to right? or do i need both?
<rickest> yes, server on machine connecting to
<mouser-> rickest: http://www.tightvnc.com/download.html Windows executables included there.
<DarkTan> i will figure that part out later
<DarkTan> thx
 * Zharf really doesn't feel like writing an X config...
<Zharf> also I can't seem to get my kubuntu to be in finnish
<jussi01> Zharf: you could come join us in #kubuntu-fi :)
<Zharf> jussi01, I'm not really going to be using this, just installing it for someone else
<corigo> command line to install a deb package?
<Zharf> I would never use a finnish system
<jussi01> corigo: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<Darthfrog> corigo: sudo dpkg -i <deb file name>
<Zharf> this stupid knetworkdamager doesn't allow me to manually set configuration for my network
<Zharf> I guess I'll do it in the old fashioned way then
<pronoy_> uh...kopete doesn't have the facility of using gtalk ?? I couldn't find that client...neither this or xmpp....
<mouser-> pronoy_: I don't know about Kopete, but Pidgin can use gtalk.
<pronoy_> mouser-: pidgin doesn't feel right on kde :) ....and the icon in the sys tray...its totally screwed
<Zharf> any hints on how to get this thing support 1280x1024 resolution
<mouser-> Zharf: Is the resolution not selectable?
<Zharf> mouser-, it isn't
<rosco_y> how do you see a DVD in Dolphin?
<corigo> command line un gzip?
<mouser-> Zharf: What resolution is it at now?
<Zharf> 800x600
<Zharf> @60Hz...
<Darthfrog> !dvd | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rosco_y> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<linuxlover> in KTorrent : seeders 5(11) and Leechers 25(49) are showing. I know who are the seeders and who are the Leechers. But what are the numbers meant for outside the braces and inside the braces?
<Zharf> connected(in swarm)
<mouser-> Zharf: I had that problem when I used the first version of Ubuntu, but not since.  If I remember correctly, the answer is to comment out all the high resolutions in the xorg.conf file.
<White_Pelican> I think the number outside the brackets means who you are connected to
<Zharf> mouser-, xorg.conf is fully automatic nowadays
<Darthfrog> Ubuntu has changed X configuration on its head. Xorg.conf is pretty much meaningless these days.  And I've not figured the new system out yet.  I'm back to the days of waving a dead chicken at it.
<mouser-> Zharf: Ah. I haven't had the need to mess with it recently, except to enable some things for my laptop.  If you don't get a response here, you might want to try #ubuntu as well.
<linuxlover> ok White_Pelican for your answer, thank you.
<Zharf> mouser-, yea I'll just have to figure out a channel to leave from first, stupid channel limit :>
<White_Pelican> yvw
<mouser-> Zharf: Good luck!
 * Zharf tries the other monitor..
<Zharf> well'
<Zharf> the few of them that I have
<jimmy51_> i asked this the other day but lost the answer.... how do i force an update of all packages?
<jimmy51_> something && apt-get dist-upgrade
<vonkleist> jimmy51_, apt-get update ?
<genii> jimmy51_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<White_Pelican> sounds good to me
<jimmy51_> ah, ok that's it
<jimmy51_> the system has some unmet dependencies (failed while adept was updating)
<zyrian> Hi
<gothicsatan187>  Hi, i'm currently running Ubuntu, and i want to go to Kubuntu, at the download page, it says "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."  does that mean checking the box gives me a graphical installer, or the text based one?
<zyrian> Someone think if this work?
<zyrian> Text based
<gothicsatan187> kk, Thanx :)
<zyrian> :)
<genii> gothicsatan187: Why not instead just:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mouser-> gothicsatan187: But if you're currently running Ubuntu, all you need to d/l is kubuntu-desktop
<genii> gothicsatan187: For kde4 the packagename would be kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<gothicsatan187> well, mostly cause i'm testing out which i'll put on my main, so if i already have the disc, i can just install to the other box
<Zharf> mouser-, "fixed"
<gothicsatan187> well, Cheers, bbiab
<Zharf> mouser-, since I have voodoo 3 2000 anyway, I'm not doing much with the "3D" features of the card, so I switched to vesa driver and now it works :)
<mouser-> Zharf: Good to hear!  :)
<Zharf> now just to figure out how to make this system finnish
<zyrian> Someone think if this work? #! /usr/bin/bash   compiz --replace emerald saved as compiz.sh
<Zharf> and set automatic login
<corigo> how to install a tgz file?
<corigo> (from)
<genii> corigo: Did you already search the package manager for the thing you are trying to install, and not find it?
<Darthfrog> jimmy51_: You might need to run "sudo apt-get -f install" firsty.
<Darthfrog> first. :-)
<corigo> Aye, yes I did. XnView is not available other than by download from the xite
<Zharf> how do I enable automatic login in kdm config, it just says "attention, read help" in red but I can't find anything in the config to enable it... the options in the config thingie are disabled so I can't set or unset them
<jimmy51_> Darthfrog: what will that do?  force installation of dependencies?
<Zharf> oh wait
<Darthfrog> Zharf: You'll have to enter Administrator mode.
<Zharf> Darthfrog, yea I just figured that.. how?
<Darthfrog> jimmy51_: No, it'll try to clean up any mess left behind from the previous attempt.
<Darthfrog> jimmy51_: So you can proceed.
<Darthfrog> Zharf: Isn't there a button on the bottom of the page?
<Zharf> Darthfrog, what page?
<Darthfrog> Zharf: Aren't you in System Settings/Advanced/Login?
<Zharf> nope
<Darthfrog> Hint, hint.
<Zharf> so how on earth do I enter administrator mode
<Darthfrog> Zharf: Aren't you in System Settings/Advanced/Login?
<Zharf> yes
<Darthfrog> Didn't you have to enter your password to get there?
<Zharf> no
<Zharf> everything is just disabled
<Darthfrog> Really?  Hmm,  I did in Intrepid.
<Zharf> this is hardy kde4 remix
<Darthfrog> Are there any buttons on the bottom of the page?
<Darthfrog> You're using KDM, right?  Not GDM?
<Zharf> yes
<Zharf> clickable buttons are help and default :)
<Darthfrog> Even on the Convenience tab?
<jussi01> Zharf: are you on the remix only, not the ppa?
<Zharf> what's ppa?
<jussi01> Zharf: how did you install?
<Zharf> jussi01, got the remix image from the website, put it on cd and install
<jussi01> Zharf: ok, go to #kubuntu-kde4 and read the topic, have a read of the link there
<jussi01> the remix is _ancient_ without that
 * genii hands out a round of coffees
<marc> hello
<marc> i would like to set up a streaming web cam server
<marc> advise please???
<Zharf> whoa, ppa server iis slow
<webas> hello.. can anyone tell me how to disable that option.. - imagine you loaded firefox..and then you put mouse over it, in kmenu, the small "stuff" comes out..i really want to disable it because my pc freezes after that..
<marc> i tried camorama but it is not a real streaming webserver
<genii> !info webcam-server
<ubottu> webcam-server (source: webcam-server): a tool to share webcam streaming in www-browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50-2 (hardy), package size 56 kB, installed size 152 kB
<genii> marc: You may also be able to use zoneminder which is for surveillance system but could be adapted easily
<webas> hello.. can anyone tell me how to disable that option.. - imagine you loaded firefox..and then you put mouse over it, in kmenu, the small "stuff" comes out..i really want to disable it because my pc freezes after that..
<marc> zoneminder, i'll check that out
<marc> is it difficult to install?
<genii> marc: Here is a page showing install of webcam-server: http://www.linux.com/feature/126186     Here is a page detailing zoneminder install: http://www.howtoforge.com/video_surveillance_zoneminder_ubuntu
<genii> marc: You might want to try webcam-server first since it's simpler
<marc> thnx
<ljuwaidah> hi
<ljuwaidah> Juwaidah Jedai :P
<ljuwaidah> Jargon Jar
<ljuwaidah> Julaku Jerimah
<ljuwaidah> :|
<ljuwaidah> Jamindo Jatri
<ljuwaidah> Jumpa Jimron
<ljuwaidah> Jeroli Jagoo
<mouser-> ljuwaidah: Trying to think up names for the next release?
<Zharf> jussi01, looks more promising now
<ljuwaidah> Well, the pattern is pretty tempting
<dennister> hey channel, somehow the only user's home partition got hosed, so I went into recovery mode to do an adduser, but I'm told adduser, while in /usr/sbin, is not in root's path...anyone got a cli line to fix this?
<Tm_T> ljuwaidah: whatever it is, don't do here
<jussi01> Zharf: :)
<Zharf> it just takes ages for the login manager settings to start up
 * Zharf yawns
<Zharf> I wonder if I should hunt for some more memory for this thing
<Zharf> bah, there's still 90M free!
<ljuwaidah> jackin jack, hahahaha
<mouser-> ljuwaidah: This is a support channel, you may have a more receptive crowd in #kubuntu-offtopic, but I would encourage you to put it on one or two lines.
<ljuwaidah> jumpin john :P
<DarkSmoke> LoL @ ljuwaidah clown
<Zharf> jussi01, I'll take that back
<ljuwaidah> i haven't thought these through so i can't put them all in one or two lines
<ljuwaidah> but i'll mention them there
<dennister> anyone know how to add a /usr/sbin command to root's path?
<Darthfrog> dennister: "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin"
<dennister> Darthfrog: thank you
<Darthfrog> dennister: Might be easier to just give the full path when you issue the command.
<Zharf> jussi01, now to get this system to be in finnish and everything would be okay for now
<jimmy51_> are nvidia riva tnt2 cards still supported?
<jimmy51_> and if so, how do i get 3d working?  it's saying there aren't any proprietary drivers available
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: nvidia-glx-legacy
<Tm_T> if even that though
<jimmy51_> ah, ok
<jimmy51_> glx info says direct rendering: yes
<webas> can anyone help >
<genii> webas: System Settings ...Desktop ... Behaviour... uncheck box called "Show Tooltips"
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: i'm not seeing that in the apt-cache, even with multiverse enabled
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: in hardy?
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: where can i download that?
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: kubuntu 8.10
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: let me think...
<Tm_T> !ibex | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Darthfrog> jimmy51_: If you have direct rendering, what more are you expecting?
<jimmy51_> hehe
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: also...
<Tm_T> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: actually its mentioned in topic also
<jimmy51_> Darthfrog: it still looks like crap... like software rendering
<Darthfrog> jimmy51_: what does "server glx vendor string" say in glxinfo?
<jimmy51_> Darthfrog: SGI
<eduardo> algun  español listo?
<Darthfrog> Not Mesa?  Sounds like it's not software rendering.
<Tm_T> !es | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<webas> genii i cant find system setings :D
<genii> Tm_T: Thanks
<jimmy51_> ok, this card must just be too old to look good in the latest and greatest kde
<genii> webas: If you have kde4 ask them in #kubuntu-kde4 how to turn off Tooltips
<webas> thanks
<zyrian> Someone think if this work? #! /usr/bin/bash   compiz --replace emerald saved as compiz.sh
<genii> That won't work
<zyrian> Why @genii??
<dennister> genii: hi there :)
<dennister> question: have a new re-build scheduled to go out the door tonight; after every reboot fsck has to be run manually on /home partition...any idea what might be causing this?
<zanberdo> I've just upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-21 and find that my nvidia driver is not loading.  I see no error messages in Xorg.0.log yet when I boot back to 2.6.24-19 the nvidia driver loads as expected.  I am *not* using drivers external to ubuntu: that is, I've installed nvidia-glx-new via apt-get and have not installed the latest nvidia binaries (which I know would necessitate my rebuilding my kernel). Anyone else have this issue?
<dennister> zanberdo: not me
<portal> how can i automount my hard drive?
<W_S> with /ets/fstab
<portal> ???
<geos> <options> col: auto
<Darthfrog> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Darthfrog> portal: Investigate /etc/fstab.
<portal> ok thks
<illya> bonsoir
<W_S> privet
<illya> bingo W_S
<ardchoille> What is the command to perform something in terminal and have the normal terminal output plus a text file with the same output? Kind of a log for later use
<SSJ_GZ> tee
<SSJ_GZ> ardchoille: ^
<GothicSatan|AFK> lol, how do you turn the menubar back on in the terminal window?
<SSJ_GZ> GothicSatan|AFK: Right-click -> Show Menubar
<ardchoille> SSJ_GZ: Ah, I should have known that. Thank you :)
 * GothicSatan|AFK is a genius :P
<GothicSatan|AFK> lol
<GothicSatan|AFK> thanx
<SSJ_GZ> np
<SSJ_GZ> np
<Fazer2> hi, what are good-looking themes for KDE?
<favro> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Fazer2> thanks'
<GothicSatan187> Okay
<GothicSatan187> i'm tryin to install xmms, and at the end of the ./configure i get this error message... Checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X Includes. Pleast check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<ardchoille> GothicSatan187: I'm on Hardy and xmms2 is in the repos
<GothicSatan187> o.O
<GothicSatan187> maybe that's why i couldn't find it in the sudo apt-get xmms install
<ardchoille> xmms is old and unmaintained so it was dropped from the repos
<ardchoille> GothicSatan187: apt-cache search --names-only xmms2
<GothicSatan187> it's there.
<ardchoille> you will want xmms2-client-cli too
<GothicSatan187> is that not included with the original package?
<GothicSatan187> don't mind me for beein n00bish
<ardchoille> I'm not sure, I only mentioned it because someone else suggested the same thing a few days ago
<GothicSatan187> Ahh
<GothicSatan187> so, just to make sure, i want to type "sudo apt-get xmms2 install" ?
<Persephone> Everyone was once a noob
<Persephone> lol
<GothicSatan187> lol
<favro> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ardchoille> GothicSatan187: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<GothicSatan187> Thanks.
<ardchoille> yw
<GothicSatan187> it ended in ldconfig deferred processing now taking place  and i'm back to the input line
<ardchoille> GothicSatan187: I'm sorry, I didn't answer your original questions, you probably need xserver-xorg-dev or some such
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> Now I am installing kubuntu 8.10rc. But in the partition menu I have a question. I have already a /home partition with data. To use this partition Should I choose use as <my actual filesystem> (ext3)?
<ubuntu_> Will this not format the partition?
<W_S> you should use /home/user as mountpoint for /dev/...
<ubuntu_> W_S: but the data will note be ereased if I don't mark the format box?
<vonkleist> ubuntu_, there's an specific option to format that device
<W_S> ubuntu_: yes
<vonkleist> if you don't select it, it won't format it
<ubuntu_> vonkleist: ok
<ubuntu_> will the instlled mound all the other partitions automatcly in /media?
<ubuntu_> *installer.
<W_S> probably
<mephx> ﻿i am having problems creating a 3TB partition, i can create it, format it and mount it. when i reboot, superblock is corrupt. sdb1 points +/- 5 blocks less than it should. it points to EFI tag. Tried with xfs and ext3, created with parted. labeL: gpt Anyone?
<ubuntu_> why asks the installer for: Use as: for the partition? It should know it I think, is that normal?
<ubuntu_> mephx: maybe yo use such large partition, in the kernel have to be activated an option...
<ubuntu_> what is better fot the /boot partition, ext2 or 3?
<ubuntu_> is ext2 faster to read in the boot for /boot?
<W_S> ubuntu_: ext2
<ubuntu_> woof
<ubuntu_> W_S: ok
<ubuntu_> why is that better?
<vonkleist> up to where I know, there are no differences regarding to performance between ext2 and ext3
<vonkleist> the only difference, the journal
<ardchoille> the journal, yeah
<W_S> ubuntu_: for old kernel for example =)
<ardchoille> the journaliing may cause a performance hit
<vonkleist> on /boot ??
<ardchoille> ext3 is ext2+journaling
<ubuntu_> hmm, for this kernel (2.6.27 ?) what should I use? ext3?
<ubuntu_> vonkleist: yes, for /boot
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: that is higher than the kernel in Hardy
<vonkleist> I mean: ardchoille> the journaliing may cause a performance hit    <--- on /boot ?
<ardchoille> ext3 should be fine
<ardchoille> vonkleist: /boot is just a folder
<ubuntu_> ardchoille: ok, then I will go for ext3
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: are you on intrepid?
<ubuntu_> ardchoille: but I am installing intrepid
<ubuntu_> yes
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: you might get better help in #ubuntu+1
<vonkleist> ardchoille, again... It could cause a performance hit if you use ext3 on the /boot partition???
<ardchoille> vonkleist: no idea, I don't have /boot on its own patition
<ardchoille> but I will say that the jounal is checked when the machine boots up
<ubuntu_> should I format the /boot for the new install?
<vonkleist> ardchoille, on ext2 the whole  FS is checked at boot time
<vonkleist> ubuntu_, yes, it's better if you do so
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: you might get better help with intrepid in #ubuntu+1 as that is the channel for new releases
<ubuntu_> ardchoille: ok, but there is only 2 days left...
<ubuntu_> ok, thanks to all for the help! Lets see the new kde!
<afeijo> how can I check if I have samba installed on my machine so my notebook can access it files?
<ardchoille> afeijo:  apt-cache policy samba
<afeijo> ardchoille: thanks, it says none, I will install with apt-get
<ardchoille> afeijo: :)
<afeijo> oh, ssh port 22 refused, I need to install ssh server? what its name to apt-get?
<ardchoille> apt-cache search --names-only shh
<ardchoille> *ssh
<ardchoille> sorry about the typo
<afeijo> no problem
<afeijo> I have a lot of ssh on my desktop, lol
<afeijo> ops, it is avaiable ssh to be installed! stupid me
<afeijo> can I use my dlink router dhcp with my linux, so it can find any machine in my LAN?
<favro> afeijo: that is the default for the *buntus afaik
<afeijo> favro: it isnt, I had to add my notebook to my hosts file
<afeijo> if the IP changes, I need to update the hosts
<favro> that's why I use static ip's on my lan...
<afeijo> hmm
<afeijo> what do you use to admin samba? swat?
<favro> I don't use samba sorry
<favro> no windows in my home
<afeijo> no windows here too, am I confusing something? how to share files between 2 linux machines?
<afeijo> I sound like first day user, damn
<SlimeyPete> afeijo: samba, nfs, scp (scp is easiest for individual files)
<ruffZ> afeijo, use ssh damn it
<ruffZ> lol
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<SlimeyPete> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<afeijo> ruffZ: oh, its a solution!
<SlimeyPete> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<favro> +! nfs
<canibal> HELLO
<favro> +1 even
<afeijo> I will try just ssh ;) thanks guys
<zer0o> hi guys, im using skype, just pluged my new mic but is not working.. is there any particular installation procedure?
<ruffZ> afeijo, yw
<SlimeyPete> canibal: Hi :) Please don't use all-capitals (it is considered to be shouting)
<afeijo> what a damn good channel, lol
<canibal> ok
<canibal> sorry
<SlimeyPete> no problem :)
<favro> zer0o: is the mic turned up in   alsamixer   ?
<zer0o> i was just checking it, which one of the 3 mics is the right to turn up? mic front, mic front or mic?
<favro> I would turn them all up to start
<Far^Side> hello, does the AMD64 build of Kubuntu support binary drivers (which probably is 32bit) for e.g. AMD/ATI or nVidia graphic adapters?
<crimsun> Far^Side: yes, both 32- and 64-bit.
<Far^Side> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> E.g., I'm on 64-bit Kubuntu 8.10RC ATM
<Far^Side> but what about binary applications, like Adobe Reader and other 32bit only apps?
<crimsun> Flash 10 probably won't work; that's a known issue in Kubuntu 8.10RC
<crimsun> Adobe Reader works fine
<Far^Side> ok
<crimsun> (BTW, the Flash 10 issue is independent of $arch)
<Far^Side> crimsun, I tried to find the ISO for the 8.10RC, but I did only find a DVD image. Isn't there any CD images out there?
<crimsun> Far^Side: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/
<Far^Side> crimsun, ok, I was using this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/rc/
<Far^Side> but what about 32bit .deb packages? I've read that this might be a problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64 Processors
<Tukon> hi all
<Tukon> is there any way to prevent all the drawing artifacts when using firefox?
<cobelloy> hi I have a little problem with internet - I have a wireless modem that works fine with wvdial but only when the ethernet and regular wireless adapters are disabled, the ppp0 interface does not show up in the network manager so I cannot set it as the default route - how do I make it show up there?
<favro> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<crimsun> Far^Side: there are a variety of ways to use those, but you should always use a 64-bit deb if available.
<crimsun> Far^Side: E.g., getlibs
<Far^Side> yeah I know...
<cobelloy> also annoying is that the modem is detected and works fine with wvdial but kppp continues to report "cannot open modem" when I try to set it up that way
<Dragonath> ati radeon hd3650 isn't a supported card in 8.04 is it? :)
<cobelloy> favro: i have looked at all the links provided, none of them help with the issues?
<cobelloy> it is not a dial up problem as such, the modem is going well - i am using it now, it is that the ppp0 interface does not register in network manager to set it as a default route
<favro> cobelloy: sorry but I don't use dialup - that link was the extent of my knowledge...
<cobelloy> how do I get the system to see the ppp0 interface that is configured/controlled solely by wvdial?
<cobelloy> doh...
<cobelloy> i would like to be able to use the ethernet and standart wireless interfaces at the same time as the modem
<cobelloy> it all works so well aside from that
<cobelloy> favro: whats another channel I could try?
<favro> cobelloy: maybe #ubuntu - there are alot more folks there
<cobelloy> yeah - they always tell me to come here though
<cobelloy> ill try
<winterelf> hi, that's a wierd question but how can i increas the volume on my laptop? i know it can get better performance but it's wierd i can hear very weak, i m using amarok for my music
<cobelloy> at the moment I have three icons on the desktop to get the modem working, one of them is a link to a short script, "gksudo wvdialconf" - how can I change that command so that it opens a terminal window while it is working?
<favro> cobelloy: I use   Eterm -e "script"   - read man konsole it might be able to open and run a command
<mado> oy guys ... hello there ...
<mado> is it too early to ask some things about kubuntu 8.10 ??
<favro> you ask those questions in #ubuntu+1 till tomorrow :)
<mado> i see :)
<favro> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<mado> favro, ... i didn't know that ... thank you ...
<favro> np :)
<mado> i was asking here first because i found a problem
<mado> :)
<favro> hehe
<mado> and i'm not sure if it has to do with "8.10" or my computer
<favro> what's happening/not happening?
<cobelloy> not getting any help in ubuntu... :(
<mado> well ... i downloaded the "rc" and installed it ... later i removed it ... thing is ...
<mado> it takes quite a long time to load / to start / to ...
<mado> everyting takes quite a long time
<favro> I would think it would take a while to load if you removed it...
<mado> i tried to mark a folder for example ... it took me about a minute
<christ> hi
<mado> i removed it because it took so long to do things
<favro> k - that'll be something they'll know about in #ubuntu+1
<mado> and why it took so long i don't know
<mado> next thing is the new kde-menu ...
<mado> i tried searching for a program and it looked like the whole kde crashed
<KDesk> what should I use, apt or aptitude?
<favro> did you md5 the disk?
<favro> mado: ^
<mado> you mean ... proving the checksum?
<favro> KDesk: it is up to you - I use apt-get in terminal
<mado> yeah i did that ... before i burn something i always check the md5-sum
<favro> and you should do the check after the burn too
<favro> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mado> ok ... hmm *thinking*
<ardchoille> iirc, k3b can handle all of that
<ardchoille> mado: are you on Hardy?
<mado> can you help me to go about this process? ... i still have the cd-rom in my cupboard
<mado> ardchoille, -> i use 8.04 at the moment
<KDesk> favro: ok :)
<mado> because 8.10rc didn't work as planned
<favro> mado: when you boot the cd there is an entry to check the disk - use that
<ardchoille> mado: If you're looking for an alternate to the kde menu, there are kbfx and tasty-menu. I can send you a url to a screenshot of tasty-menu if you want
<mado> i'm not looking for that no ...
<ardchoille> ok
<mado> it's just a problem i have with 8.10rc-kubuntu
<mado> for example ... it took about a minute to mark a folder
<mado> everywith was slow
<mado> sorry
<mado> mean everything
<mado> got something mixed up in my brain :)
<mado> favro, ... you told me to check the cd ... well ... i put it in the cd-drive of my brother's computer ...
<favro> aanndd...
<KDesk> is the firefox qt proyect still alive?
<mado> anything i should pay attention to?
<favro> I've only heard rumors about that - ff works fine here tho I use a few gtk apps
<favro> mado: when you boot the cd there is an entry to check the disk - use that
<mado> favro,  ... it says "no errors found"
<favro> k - it's not the cd - #ubuntu+1 will know if it is an issue with the os and h/ware or sumthin else
<mado> ok then ... thank you favro for you time
<favro> mado: sorry I can't help more
<KDesk> is there a graphical way to add automatly mount partitions?
<KDesk> I want to mount a partition in fstab, what option should I use? relatime 0 2 ?
<ardchoille> KDesk: I added /dev/sdb1 (storage disk) to fstab with this: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/11541
<ardchoille> seems to work well
<ardchoille> and the partition gets checked the same way sda1 does
<dennister> i'm having troubles with my /home partition...user's directory disappears too often
<KDesk> ardchoille: is this mode better thant de default relatime?
<ardchoille> KDesk: I'm not sure about that
<dennister> anyone know a good hard disk monitoring tool/diagnostic?
<dennister> i tried smartmontools, and the notifier, but I think the drive is too old to use smart technology...not doing much for me
<ardchoille> KDesk: Hmm, looking at my fstab, you have a point. Might be a good idea to use relatime instead of defaults
<KDesk> ardchoille: I have read some time ago that relatime was better but I don't know why :)
<favro> I use noatime to speed things up a little bit
<ardchoille> I'll have to change mine then, I've been using this same method before UID was popular
<favro> !bot
<DJTachyon> hey all
<favro> !hi
<shadowhywind_> what are the differences if any between, hitting shutdown in the kmenu, and hitting the power button set to turn off
<favro> there's no bot...
<DJTachyon> just curious how to change screen resolution while running in VMware which reserves CNTL+ALT as the UI I/O swapping
<condon> Can anyone tell me how to get that nice dodge effect back in compiz (windows move up and down, or left and right out of the way of the window your bringing into focus)
<condon> Just updated to 8.10 last night, got compiz runnign right again and now I can't find the plugin or option for that.
<favro> DJTachyon: how do you use ctrl+alt to change screen resolution?
<DJTachyon> CTRL ALT - or +
<DJTachyon> or is that not supported here?
<favro> I've never heard of it(which doesn't mean a whole lot) - there is gui apps for doing that and in a terminal xrandr
<DJTachyon> but unfortunately i force the monitor size in VMware workstation and it doesnt make a difference
<DJTachyon> yeah i try it and it doesnt load
<favro> tried in konsole   xrandr -s 1024x768    or whatever size?
<favro> xrandr   to find out available sizes
<DJTachyon> hmm okay
<DJTachyon> lemme try
<DJTachyon> okay favro that worked
<DJTachyon> for some reason it doesnt think i can do anything over 640x480
<favro> DJTachyon: happy for you :)
<favro> ohh
<favro> that'll be how vmware sets up it's graphics - you'll have to explore that with them or google - I use vbox
<DJTachyon> yeah im trying to setup a Google Android dev VM
<DJTachyon> woo 91 updates available
<favro> hehe
<ardchoille> update now, the repos are going to be hit hard soon
<DJTachyon> 80% done
<DJTachyon> i gave the VM two cores and 2 gb of ram
<DJTachyon> :)
<krash> Okay, this may not be the correct channel to ask this...
<krash> but I installed eclipse, and when I run it, and try to download the sample projects it don't work
<Far^Side> is there any way of upgrading kubuntu from i386 to AMD64, or would I have to reinstall?
#kubuntu 2008-10-29
<favro> it don't work is a bit vague - any errors? - tried opening eclipse from konsole to see errors? etc
<favro> Far^Side: you would need to reinstall - they are diff os's
<Far^Side> favro, ok...
<DJTachyon> hmmm i wonder if there is a way to copy and paste into the VM
<DJTachyon> no git in the dev list? :P guess im doing this by console :)
<snarkster> is there an sqlite group? cause Im having issues with amarok in gnome desktop accessing my files
<geek> hmm
<geek> turns out codeweavers have released UNLOCKED versions of their apps on the lame duck site
<geek> i wonder whats the register key for hen
<geek> then even
<krash> favro: eclipse worked, but it doesn't have the samples
<favro> krash: any errors mentioned?
<krash> favro: will try running it in command line now :P
 * favro shold point out he doesn't use eclipse
<krash> favro: Hrmm it says Could not create /usr/local/lib/eclipse/.eclipseextension. Please run as root
<favro> sudo eclipse then
<snarkster> i need alittle guidance using amarok on gnome.. it continues to rebuild that database all the time and I cant edit the filed for the tracks
<favro> krash: you should only have to use sudo the once to get the extensions
<krash> favro: that's what I was thinking thanks :)
<ardchoille> When I click the clock in the panel the calendar pops up, nice feature. But, Sunday is the last day of the week. How do I make Sunday the first day of the week?
<favro> snarkster: maybe try in #amarok
<snarkster> thank you
<DJTachyon> wow i am having trouble finding and installing the JDK for ubuntu .. man its been too long since i used a linux UI
<DJTachyon> does adept not have the java SDK?
<favro> !java
<favro> there's no bot...
<DJTachyon> :P
<snarkster> just look for jre
<DJTachyon> you mean jdk?
<favro> jre I think is the one
<snarkster> no i mean jre
<DJTachyon> oh wierd
<DJTachyon> lol
<favro> Java Runtime Environment
<DJTachyon> there is openjdk and sun jre
<snarkster> your choice i prefer the real deal.
<DJTachyon> the sun one says for development to refer to the sun-java6-jdk
<DJTachyon> which isnt listed
<DJTachyon> am i doing something wrong? :p
<ardchoille> Hey, restarting the panel doesn't kill konversation if you're using the tray icon. I always thought it would.
<DJTachyon> so no more hints then? :P
<dwidmann> How can one connect to a wireless network from the command line?
<favro> DJTachyon: it might be in the medibuntu repo
<DJTachyon> ill install the JRE first
<DJTachyon> and how do i add the medibuntu repo?
<favro> medibuntu.org has the howto
<DJTachyon> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/index.html
<DJTachyon> doesnt seem to be there
<ardchoille> DJTachyon: What are you looking for?
<DJTachyon> The JDK
<DJTachyon> Sun JDK
<ardchoille> Are you on Hardy?
<DJTachyon> Intrepid
<favro> DJTachyon: do you have the universe and multiverse repos available
<DarkTan> having trouble with tightvnc
<ardchoille> Ah, the repos are different, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<favro> sorry I TOOK THAT FOR GRANTED
<DarkTan> docs don't give a lot of info either
<favro> sorry for the caps
<DJTachyon> :)
<jheka> Kubuntu is greate!
<ardchoille> DJTachyon: and "apt-cache search --names-only jdk" returns nothing?
<DarkTan> anyone know how to use TightVNC or know where i can get some decent info on it?
<DJTachyon> ardchoille: It does but the GUI does not
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<ardchoille> DarkTan:  http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<DarkTan> yeah, they don't help, as previously stated. it assumes i know what i'm doing
<DarkTan> i don't
<ardchoille> oh
<krash> DarkTan: you trying to run a server?
<DarkTan> run the server and then run the viewer on a windows box
<DarkTan> run the server on a kubuntu box*
<krash> Okay have you tried running vncserver :1 in a terminal?
<DarkTan> i didn't have ":1" at the end
<krash> that runs it on port 5901
<DarkTan> just did so
<DarkTan> ...
<DarkTan> docs say 580*
<krash> or 5801 *nods*
<DarkTan> maybe that's why i can't get to it *tries 5901*
<krash> not exactly sure one of them is for the java part of the server
<DarkTan> i'm using the vncviewer on the windows box
<krash> I usually do vncserver --geometry 1024x768 :1  (that changes your screen size) :)
<DarkTan> failed to connect
<DarkTan> does it make a difference if i use my internet ip from a computer on my network?
<krash> for the vncviewer just type the ip of the server and :1 at the end
<krash> DarkTan: You should use your local IP address, internet addresses *should* requier port forwarding for it to work
<DarkTan> failed to connect again
<DarkTan> ahh, ok
<favro> !bot
<DarkTan> w00t, it work
<DJTachyon> ardchoille: Im just doing a command line install :P
<vonkleist> DJTachyon, a *command line* install or a *text mode* install???
<DJTachyon> yes :P
<DJTachyon> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<DJTachyon> *moon*
<DJTachyon> i wanted to learn how to use KDE4 :P
<DJTachyon> now if i could just figure out how to copy and paste into the VM
<DarkTan> how do you open dolphin in root?
<DarkTan> i keep forgetting
<DarkTan> k-something
<favro> kdesu dolphin
<DarkTan> thx
<favro> np
<DarkTan> when i minimize something in vnc viewer, how do i bring it back? i have to task bar.
<DJTachyon> darktan: F8? :P
<krash> DarkTan: Is your server running kde?
<krash> DarkTan: You *should* have a taskbar, is it docked?
<DarkTan> i have a terminal and nothing else
<DarkTan> i don't know what the server is running
<mathieu__> woohoo intrepid on aspire one :)
<krash> DarkTan: Ahh kill the server vncserver -kill :1
<DarkTan> i can pulls up dolphin or konqueror by typing them in
<krash> then go into your user directory and then type cd .vnc
<DarkTan> well, i kinda like it this way
<DarkTan> a few friends will be using it as well, so it keep them from screwing anything up
<krash> DarkTan: well you can run startkde from there too if you want else edit the .xstartup file :)
<DarkTan> is there a way to view the virtual desktops from the real desktop?
<DarkTan> oh ok
<DarkTan> hmm, ran "startkde" killed my ternimal and give me nothing else. where was also a bunch of errors
<krash> hrmm weird always worked for me :P
<DarkTan> could be a different issue, i worry about it later
<DarkTan> but back to the first question, can i view the virtual desktop from the real desktop?
<krash> Sure you can vnc into it as well, also you should check into desktop sharing
<DarkTan> ok, guess i'll have to set it up to run a wm
<DarkTan> can i have it run xfce?
<krash> yeah that's what I was telling you about the /home/user/.vnc/xstartup file
<DarkTan> ok, lets go back to that then
<DarkTan> ok, i have a terminal in the .vnc dir
<krash> you see an xstartup file?
<DarkTan> yeah
<krash> edit it, and change the comment out the xterm and add startxfce &
<DarkTan> i don't have xfce installed yet
<nickwinl> kubuntu 8.10 rc is really something, tho!
<DarkTan> so i'll just set it to kde for now
<krash> sudo aptitude install xfce
<DarkTan> i don't have "xterm" anywhere on there
<DarkTan> i have a line that reads "x-window-manager &"
<krash> nickwinl It is nifty but I went back to 8.04 waiting still
<DarkTan> oh wait, i see one that says "x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls"
<nickwinl> krash: kde3 or 4? This 4 on 8.10 is really something...
<krash> DarkTan: put a # infront of it that'll comment that out the first one
<DarkTan> ok where do i put in for xfce?
<krash> nickwinl: Aye I'm using 3 again now, kde4 is really neat though I concur just was a bit quirky on my box
<krash> on a new line type startxfce &
<krash> you'll have to install it before it'll work though :P
<favro> hehe
<DarkTan> yeah
<DarkTan> do i need that geometry and title lines tho?
<DarkTan> ok i did "sudo aptitude install xfce" i didn't find anything
<nejode> xfce4
<nejode> DarkTan: it's xfce4, and if you wan't all the bells it's xubuntu-desktop
<mgroman> Hi, may some one please suggest a decent FLV editor?  All I need to do is cut about 20 seconds out of a FLV file.
<favro> mgroman: I use ffmpeg for that stuff - for gui try avidemux
<mgroman> favro: thanks
<favro> np
<psyco> Hey, if I have a socket A cpu, do I need a "socket a" heatsink/fan or can I also use a socket am2
<krash> psyco: I could be wrong, but that doesn't sound like an kubuntu question however did you try googling it?
<favro> psyco: you could ask in #hardware
<psyco> lol yeah, i tend to ask it because irc has many tech savvy people
<psyco> good idea
<hedo> hi guys
<Darthfrog> psyco: You need a Socket A cooler.  You may find a cooler that does multi-CPUs types, though.
<hedo> socket A is a bit old
<psyco> hehe yeah :P
<psyco> ok thanks, Darthfrog
<hedo> you should hope that the modern coolers support it
<dwidmann> speaking of CPU coolers ... the Xigmatech HDT 1283 is a beast
<DarkTan> *mutter* ok, only using the CD drive for the repos again...
<shane2peru> how is kde4 coming along?
<shane2peru> I thought about installing it, but wanted to see how it was doing over all from some users.
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Perhaps ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<shane2peru> is kde4 advancing?  is it more usable then when it first came out?
<shane2peru> ardchoille: ahh, will do, thanks!
<Dragnslcr> I've been using it since 4.1.0, and it's worked well enough for me
<DarkTan> ok, terminal install only goes to cd rom now, but Adept (via gui) works fine
<shane2peru> Dragnslcr: I tried it in the 4.0 stage, and it was a work in progress.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, 4.0.x wasn't really meant for general use
<KDesk> Always when I resize the dolphin window, close it and open it again the size is again the same. What can I do to save the size to the window?
<mot_> question
<mot_> i have an audigy x-fi extreme pc card (soundcard)
<mot_> it's detected in lspci, but if i do `sudo asoundconf list` only my onboard audio comes up
<mot_> what should i do from here?
<cuznt> !sound
<mot_> yea.
<mot_> i didn't ask for a canned respond from a bot
<KDesk> mot_: you card is not suported by alsa I think
<mot_> think it'll work in pulseaudio?
<KDesk> All the X-Fi are not supported, only a little bit in OSS4.
<KDesk> Pulseaudio is not a replacemento for ALSA!
<KDesk> There is only ALSA and OSS
<KDesk> mot_: search in google for X-fi and linux or alsa, you will find maybe how to make it work in OSS
<KDesk> ALSA is the drivers related software.
<KDesk> PulseAudio y only a software mixer with some nice things.
<home_> ola
<mephx> olaa
<voss> It seems like Kubuntu is finally looking ready
<krash> Linux has indeed came a loooooong way
<voss> Heck even flash is working in 8.1 no crashes
<ardchoille> 8.10
<voss> ard they almost have to call it 8.11 :P
<ardchoille> hehe
<voss> Personally I would preferred that they call it 8.11 , delay it a month and put openoffice 3.0 in the release
<bdizzle> hey, how do I install a .sh file?
<cuznt> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<voss> ubottu, the less the user needs to use the CLI the better. If they want to use it fine, but they shouldnt have to.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkTan> lol
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<voss> apt-get is much better than yum, its one of the few CLI things I do
<bdizzle> okay, got it
<krash> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * krash laughs
<bdizzle> I was trying to install Codeweavers that was ever so graciously provided for today
<voss> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bdizzle> I like the basic setup of it, I'm surprised more programs aren't installed in this method (other than ones available through apt-get)
<krash> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bdizzle> !codeweavers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeweavers
<bdizzle> !codeweaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeweaver
<bdizzle> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<favro> !messagethebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mrksbrd> can someone help me with my ATI Radeon Card?
<DarkTan> does anyone else have TinyVNC?
<ardchoille> !ati | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kr0n05931> I have recently installed wmii on kubuntu and I can't seem to change tabs in irssi
<kr0n05931> what should I do?
<cuznt> only if i bend it in half
<pdenapo> Hi, I've seen that the new kubuntu has the slogan "kde 4.1 don't look back"... this seems to mean "forget kde 3" however some systems administrators may like myself would like to keep using kde 3.5.x for now, since I don't want that end-users that are acustom to kde 3.0 had to learn how to use a different platform, will kde 3.0 still be supported in ubuntu 8.10? seems that Debian lenny will stil use it..
<favro> not in 8.10 but kde3.5 will be supported in hardy while hardy is supported
<DJTachyon> gnight all thanks for the help
<vlad> hello i have a little problem
<vlad> enywhone around?
<ardchoille> What's the problem?
<KDesk> I will use my old color config from kde3 to copy it to my desk with kde4 and some kde3 apps, but where is/are the file/s?
<vlad> well i have a version of ubuntu i don`t really know which one but... i got problems whit the nvidia driver.... didn`t take it ...
<KDesk> vlad: do you have 8.10?
<ardchoille> vlad: open a terminal and type:  lsb_release -a
<vlad> ardchoille:
<vlad> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<vlad> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<vlad> Release:        8.04
<ardchoille> That's Hardy
<vlad> yeah
<KDesk> then it is not the xserver...
<vlad> no i use it only to learn
<vlad>  ...
<vlad> linux
<vlad> it isn`t able to update... the nvidia driver...
<ardchoille> vlad: How did you install the nvidia driver?
<vlad> well i didn`t before it was geting it by him self
<ardchoille> ok, sounds like it was installed by the package manager
<vlad> yeah but on another version of ubuntu
<vlad>  this one i  downloaded today
<ardchoille> vlad: so you downloaded and installed it manually?
<vlad> no
<vlad>  it was instaled by a little program
<ardchoille> ok
<vlad> wubi ... instaler..
<ardchoille> you're on Windows?
<vlad> no
<vlad>  now i am on linux
<ardchoille> ok
<vlad> be right back
<vlad>  it whil take only a second
<nickwinl> anyone else notice the system's mouse prefs not changing directly under konsole? I switched to classic mousetool from the oxygen pointer
<vlad> back
<vlad>  still same problem
<vlad> so still here?
<mr---t-> Agent_bob: shalom
<ardchoille> I'm still here but I don't understand your problem
<Agent_bob> Aleichem mr---t-
<mr---t-> yes I'm well thank you
 * genii hands out coffee in large Kubuntu mugs
<vlad> well ardchoille i don`t have the right rezolution
 * Agent_bob accepts mug ... pours coffee into potted plant
 * mr---t- don't waste it , he will take it
<genii> Agent_bob: Heh :) Coffee is good for plants as well
<Agent_bob> genii better for the plant than for me  :)    </end off topic>
<genii> Any unresolved support issues tonight?
<Agent_bob> idk,  just got here
<mr---t-> vlads got one but I think english isn't his native language so it's hard to know what the problem is
<favro> vlad was having issues
<viriimind> need help here!! how do i install/configure LAMP on my kubuntu 8.04??
<Agent_bob> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vlad> Ok so
<genii> viriimind: Basically to have package tasksel installed, then run:  sudo tasksel                and then select LAMP install
<claydoh> is there a good place for kubuntu products like stickers other than cafe press?
<viriimind> ok
<genii> viriimind: This will set up preconfigured apache,mysql php
<viriimind> gr8
<viriimind> thanks genii
<genii> viriimind: You're welcome
<Agent_bob> claydoh ubuntu.org has a link
<claydoh> Agent_bob: no kubuntu items on shop.canonical.com
<claydoh> just looking for different places
<Agent_bob> !products
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about products
<KDesk> witch java verison is better for intrepid?
<KDesk> *should I install?
<Agent_bob> well there used to be an infonode
<Agent_bob> the one you want
<mr---t-> what do I type in terminal to get my version number
<genii> lsb_release -a
<Agent_bob> mr---t- lsb_release -a
<genii> Wait, of java ?
<mr---t-> commmand not found
<mr---t-> no kubuntu
<Agent_bob> cat /etc/lsb<tab>
<ardchoille> mr---t-: for just the release it's lsb_release -r
<KDesk> What can I do to make Fiirefox in kde4 look like a kde4 app?
<ardchoille> KDesk: In Hardy?
<KDesk> ardchoille: nop, intrepid.
<ardchoille> no idea how to do it without kcontrol
<genii> KDesk: I think you might want package gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<ardchoille> KDesk: Try this: kcmshell kcmgtk
 * ardchoille is hoping kcmshell and modules are still in kde4
<mr---t-> how come  lsb_release -a didn't work?
<ardchoille> it should have
<ardchoille> -r just shows the release info
<dwidmann> ardchoille: they are
<Agent_bob> typo ?
<mr---t-> what should the a do all ?
<genii> yes, -a = all
<ardchoille> shows all
<KDesk> genii: I have that package installed, it is a Transitional package to gtk-qt-engine
<ardchoille> man lsb_release
<Agent_bob> yes all
<KDesk> ardchoille: the command didn't returned anything and firefox is still not nice.
<ardchoille> KDesk: Ok, I don't know how to do it in kde4. you might try asking in #ubuntu+1
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder how long until the official release ISOs hit the mirrors
<KDesk> ardchoille: ok, thanks. Will you keep using Hardy with kde 3.5? Dont you like kde 4?
<ardchoille> KDesk: Ah, wait, you should have the systemsettings app, run that in a terminal and go to Look & Feel -> Appearance
<ardchoille> Then to GTK Styles and Fonts
<mr---t-> I must have had a leading space or something , it worked that time
<Agent_bob> i find it a little odd that the py script lsb_release  has a better man page than things like sed do
<KDesk> ardchoille: I have looked there and there is that (module?) but the gtk apps aren't still nice
<ardchoille> KDesk: I'll stick with kde3 for a while
<ardchoille> KDesk: Hold on, I installed something that helped, lemme find it..
<KDesk> ok, thanks
<ardchoille> KDesk: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk-engines-qtpixmap
<ardchoille> that made my firefox and gimp look nice in kde
<ardchoille> But you have to go back into that GTK module and chose the "qt" item
<Agent_bob> sounds like a lot of work for a little eye-candy
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: It's a one-time thing, so it's worth it IMHO
<Agent_bob> but /me browses with links       sooooooo
<ardchoille> well, I'm waiting for someone to write a kde graphics app that will replace gimp :)
<Agent_bob> ardchoille sure.  i stand under that.
<dwidmann> ardchoille: krita may do that one day
<ardchoille> I hope so
<Agent_bob> so port gimp to qt and call it kimp
<ardchoille> I wish I were smart enough to pull that off
<Agent_bob> or q_pimp ?
<Agent_bob> oh that would be timp   never mind.
<genii> "qimp" ?
<Agent_bob> ardchoille yeah that's one place where using "dll" doesn't really help
<KDesk> ardchoille: with both gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk-engines-qtpixmap and with and without choosing in the GTK module the Qt item Firefox is still with the same look.
<ardchoille> kraffix :)
<Agent_bob> genii maybe.   i liked  kimp  best so far though
<ardchoille> KDesk: did you restart firefox?
<KDesk> Kimp is a good name for a kde app :)
<KDesk> ardchoille: yes, many times.
<ardchoille> :()
<Agent_bob> but of korse
<mr---t-> k-gimp
<genii> qt-imp
<KDesk> thats straing, I think in hardy it was not so hard
<ardchoille> it isn't, it was easy
<KDesk> maybe with krita in koffice 2... some day
<Agent_bob> :(){
<KDesk> any way thanks ardchoille.
<ardchoille> KDesk: You might try asking in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-kde4
<ardchoille> Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<Agent_bob> actually considering the acronym gimp kimp would be the natural choice for a qt port of gimp
<ubuntu> how to change the keyboard to french
<Agent_bob> GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: if it were qt, not kde, wouldn't it be qimp?
<KDesk> ardchoille: ok, I will ask there.
<ubuntu> how to change the keyboard to french
<KDesk> ubuntu: System Settings
<favro> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Agent_bob> dwidmann not seeing that the g in gimp is for gnu  the  k would be for kde  which is not always gnu
<Agent_bob> dwidmann if the g wer for gtk then yse qtimp would be the natural choice.
<Agent_bob> sere
<Agent_bob> were
<Agent_bob> blah!
<ubuntu> tanks thats better
 * Agent_bob obviously can't type today
<dwidmann> at any rate, IMO, porting gimp would be a waste of time
<ubuntu> now its being almost a year ive been on linux how do i know wa version and KDE im running?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: in any kde app, you can go to help -> about kde
<Agent_bob> dwidmann    yeah and off topic too.     and seeing that i can't type anyway. i'll try to stay a little closer to silent.
<ubuntu> ok
<Agent_bob> ubuntu you can also use the    kwin --version     and lsb_release -a     and uname -a       for version information on your systems cersioning
<Agent_bob> s=c=v=
<ubuntu> agent :s
<ubuntu> waaat?
<ubuntu> agent do like im a begginer just run a cd live on my cd
<ubuntu> pc
<ubuntu> agent can i try beryl on the cd live?
<KDesk> I have another problem, I configure my display to turn off afer 5minutes, but it only turns black with brigtness. How can I turn it off?
<Agent_bob> version and KDE im running?    kwin --version
 * mr---t- thinks he doesn't know terminal or konsole
<Agent_bob> umm you can,  it may not be easy.   you have to have 3d support i think
<Agent_bob> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<KDesk> ubuntu:  beryl is dead, now i compiz the one. Also Kwin4
<Agent_bob> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> i'm only 51 minutes out of vertual space dock.       (kernel update)
<Agent_bob> i'll stop lagging then.
<Agent_bob> isn't there also an infonode + web page   on howto make a live CD sticky ???
<genii> Agent_bob: You need some storage formatted with volume name something like "moo cow" or so
<genii> maybe "casper-cow"
<Agent_bob> genii heh.   well the point being a live CD can be setup in a way that it will retain customization
<Agent_bob> ^ past a reboot.
<genii> Yes
<KDesk> ardchoille: Now the theme from kde works in firefox!
<KDesk> I have installed the package gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<ardchoille> KDesk: Ah, nice
<Agent_bob> poll! how many have a full bootable gnu/linux installation on usb key in their pocket ?
<genii> Agent_bob: Does in my laptop bag count?
 * Agent_bob reluctantly raises only hand to his own poll....
<harpreet> how do i make cube desktop work?\
<Agent_bob> genii that's a pocket    of sorts.
<Agent_bob> :)
<genii> harpreet: Do you have already compiz installed now?
<harpreet> genm]
<harpreet> genii: yes
<genii> harpreet: Do you also have the compizconfig-setings-manager      installed?
<genii> <puts another "t" in "setings" above>
<harpreet> genii: yes
<genii> harpreet: Then set the number of virtual desktops in the General section to more than 2 and also enable the cube. (all this from ccsm). They can also specifically hlp you with compiz issues in #compiz-fusion channel
<vlad> hey enywhone can help me ?
<vlad>  every linux that i install on my pc gives the same error ... .
<vlad> why
<harpreet> genii: how do i test if its working
<vlad> every time when i start it gives me graphic error
<vlad> it might be from the format of hardisk?
<vlad> my hardisk is ntfs.... is it wrong like that?
<harpreet> vlad , no
<vlad> harp?
<harpreet> vlad its probably vga card
<vlad> harpreet:  can u help ? why every time eny kind of linux i put on it... hmmm shod i change it ?
<harpreet> vlad is it desktop or laptop? if laptop what brand?
<vlad> what if i use my onboard ... output for the grapshic?
<vlad> descktop
<vlad> harpreet:  shod i  put it out ?
<harpreet> vlad , u'll have to check compatibility for graphics card, and, what does your hard disk look like?
<vlad> it`s brand new segate .... 80 G
<vlad> might be from the hardisk ?
<harpreet> vlad did u free space on hard disk? is there any other OS on hard disk?
<vlad> yeah i got somfing like 10 G
<vlad> before it was emty only linux... and i had the same problem
<harpreet> so you have two partitions now? 10G and 70G, what are those ? both ntfs?
<vlad> no i got one of 15 G where it is the windows...
<vlad>  and one of the rest whit the linux...
<harpreet> vlad: where you want to install linux......what is it? ntfs?
<Agent_bob> !ati | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vlad>  but it stil has 10 G empty on that partition
<vlad> yeah it is ntfs
<harpreet> vlad: you have to have unformatted space to install linux
<ardchoille> Sorry about that, but you have to actually quit konversatio in order to stop logging
<vlad>  Agent_bob so is prom the video card....
<harpreet> vlad: if you using vista on the other side, go there...and delete the partition or format it to fat
<Agent_bob> vlad i think so.
<Agent_bob> harpreet vfat for a dual access fs ?
<vlad> harpreet:  it is Xp
<Agent_bob> harpreet umm don't forget the file size limitation with vfat.    just a thought.
<harpreet> Agent_bob:  true
<vlad> it is not fat it is ntfs
<Agent_bob> <vlad> every time when i start it gives me graphic error <<< assuming that this is the issue.  a graphics error is not caused from a filesystem format, but rather from unsupported or misconfigured graphics chip set.
<Agent_bob> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<vlad> Ok i am gona take a look about that
<Agent_bob> ubottu i don't really either, but that's no excuse dude.   err bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harpreet> comiz!
<vlad>  thanks a lot friends
<harpreet> compiz!
<vlad> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * vlad gone offf
<Roger_Klotz> hey guys, I just updated to the 8.10 rc on my laptop, and when i boot i get to the login screen, login is sucessful, and then the screen goes to prompt and has a bunch of weird colors and symobols. Ive ran all the recovery tools that come with linux, but it still does this. ive tried apt-get update, sucessfully gotten the packages and installed, but its not fixing it.
<radams> Roger_Klotz: #ubuntu+1
<Roger_Klotz> no its the kubuntu 8.10 rc
<Roger_Klotz> oh
<Roger_Klotz> its the rc room ty
<Agent_bob> not ROOM   it's a channel.  you yahoo msn junky
<mr---t-> you sure told him.... after he left :-)
<Agent_bob> well it wouldn't have been polite to do it before he left  :)
 * mr---t- imagines roger in a dark corner shooting up some msn
<Agent_bob> dark basement   is easier to imagine,  only the light of the monitor....
<Agent_bob> but are you really trying to talk smack in here ?
<mr---t-> oh thats bad
<Agent_bob> sorry.  ;/
<mr---t-> so was that joke
<Agent_bob> it was supposed to be...
<Agent_bob> but with Agent_bob who can tell....
<mr---t-> the shadow knows
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> true dat.
<jmichaelx> well, i just upgraded my laptop to kubuntu intrepid.... it's been a long time since i have seen such crap.
 * mr---t- thinks that a troll line.....
<jmichaelx> no, not a troll
<jmichaelx> this laptop has a run of the mill intel graphics adapter, and in kde4, it just constantly flickers. i hoped it was just a compiz issue, but turning compiz off makes no difference.
<jmichaelx> i am not trolling, i am just here to say that kde4 does not belong on any production machine
<pronoy> is there any way i don't see the gnome dedicated applications in kde ?
<pronoy> i mean how can i do that ?
<mr---t-> !kde4 | jmichaelx
<ubottu> jmichaelx: KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
 * jmichaelx is now convinced that mr---t- is the real troll in this irc channel.
<dennister> has anyone else taken advantage of the free crossover software?
<jmichaelx> pronoy: the simplest thing for you to do would be to merely edit your kde menu, and delete the entries you do not want to see
<jmichaelx> dennister: i downloaded it, and am waiting for the registration number
<Agent_bob> dennister crossover office ?
<pronoy> jmichaelx: cool....i'll get back to you if i have any problem in doing thta
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: codeweavers were giving away free licenses to crossover office all day on the 28th
<dennister> ok, well i got xover pro for linux of course, installed it, but didn't install any windows software yet
<dennister> I closed the crossover pro, and now can't find it...oh wait
<Agent_bob> jmichaelx i see.   just asking if that was the "topic" there.
<dennister> it's in my home directory
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: i guess it was, for the moment
<dennister> it's linux-related, so...
<dennister> too bad they don't have acrobat pro...that's mainly what I use my winblows installation for now
<jmichaelx> dennister: you're fine... if there were a lot going on in here, and this topic was crowding on-topic issues, maybe it would not be appropriate
<dennister> if i was still with imagine canada, i'd be using xover office with endnote 8 (front end is a plugin for word)
<dennister> at the moment i'm looking for a linux hard disk diagnostic tool i can install...i tried smartmontools, but i think the drive in question is too old for smart technology
<dennister> the user's /home directory keeps disappearing after reboots, so I'm thinking the drive might be on its way out
<dennister> anyone got any ideas for a tool?
<jmichaelx> dennister: yeah, it almost sounds like that could be the case
<dennister> maybe i should swap the drive for another one, and reinstall, just to be on the safe side
<dennister> <sigh>
<mot_> anybody recommend any 5.1/7.1 expresscard OR usb sound cards that *work* in (k)ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> dennister badblocks
<dennister> mot_: soundblaster
<mot_> i meant something that hasn't been discontinued...
<Agent_bob> dennister the live CD's have badblocks   and the man page is not too criptic
<mot_> they haven't put out any new cards that alsa yet supports in over a year
<Agent_bob> or at least the older live CD's did....
<Agent_bob> i don't have a new to check.
<dennister> heh, i just successfully installed with a mini.iso cd that k3b told me was a bad disk
<dennister> worked anyway
<Agent_bob> in fact, i think i only have one linux CD a debian etch install ...    so i'll leave it at that
<dwidmann> I recall in one version or another (rather recent) of k3b, validation was broken ...
<dennister> so 'badblocks' didn't refer to the hard drive issue i'm experiencing, riht?
<Agent_bob> did   yes ^
<Agent_bob> man badblocks
<dennister> dwidmann: so whenever k3b is saying there was an error in the burn, it could just be wrong?
<jmichaelx> speaking of debian, i think i am going to switch to debian testing on my desktop. i can not explain how awful kde4/kubuntu is, at this point.
<jmichaelx> :-(
<Agent_bob> jmichaelx not a bad idea if you don't mind breakage    ah but you don't or you wouldn't be using kde4 anyway...
<dennister> dwidmann: do you know which version of k3b had the broken validation?
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: there is seldom much of any kind of breakage in debian testing
<jmichaelx> experimantal is a very different story
<Agent_bob> seldom means different things to different people.   any is too much for some.   one per day is acceptable to otheres.
<jmichaelx> experimental*
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: agreed, but i can guarantee you have a more stable environment in debian testing with kde3.5, than intrepid with kde4... by a long shat
<jmichaelx> shot*
<Agent_bob> testing is still in the "non-stable" class.   and i prefer stable.   specally seeing that the first thing i do after install is to "break" my system,  i don't want the os helping me...
<dwidmann> dennister: I can't remember exactly
<dwidmann> dennister: I just remember it was within this last year
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: there will be little if anything about kubuntu intrepid that will be stable
<Agent_bob> jmichaelx i'm not using intrepid.     dapper here.
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: you are a wise man
<Agent_bob> i've been accused of that.  but never admitted to it.
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: lol. i will say that i have had a good experience with hardy. maybe i should just stay with that rather than switch to debian.... decisions, decisions
<Agent_bob> hardy is LTS
<Agent_bob> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dennister> dwidmann: well i did a google search for it, but no luck so far
<Guest44702> hello
<Agent_bob> hey
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: if i may ask, why have you not upgraded to hardy, being as support for your desktop is about gone?
<Guest44702> anyone know how to make the user name?
<Guest44702> i keep on not being able to make one
<dennister> well i'm going to the other pc to learn how to use badblocks...cya
<Agent_bob> jmichaelx nah i have another year.  and dialup prevents frequent upgrades.
<Guest44702> can anyone tell me?
<Agent_bob> Guest44702 you mean adduser ?
<jmichaelx> Guest44702: you could look at the manpages for 'adduser'
<Guest44702> from which page?
<Agent_bob> Guest44702 terminal command     man adduser
<Guest44702> just figured out this address
<Guest44702> oh
<Guest44702> for this chat channel
<Guest44702> not for computer
<Agent_bob> Guest44702 terminal command     man useradd   # i perfer the binary utility over the script.  but that's just me.
<Guest44702> i know how to add user into computers :P
<Agent_bob> !register | Guest44702
<ubottu> Guest44702: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Guest44702> but for this chat thingy i have never used  before
<Guest44702> for sme reason i couldn't find it..................... >.<
<jmichaelx> Guest44702: ahhh, what irc client are you using?
<Guest44702> pidgin
<Agent_bob> !register > Guest44702
<ubottu> Guest44702, please see my private message
<Guest44702> the thing asked me in the beginning but i didn't understand it
<jmichaelx> Guest44702: hmm, i have never tried to create a new irc user in pidgin, so i am not sure. i usually use konversation, xchat or irssi
<Guest44702> oh
<Guest44702> well going to try anyways
<jmichaelx> Guest44702: just experiment a little, i doubt there is much to it
<booksbuggy> okay now it is working
<booksbuggy> guest 44702 here
<Agent_bob> we saw you.   -:- Guest44702 is now known as booksbuggy
<booksbuggy> hehe
<jmichaelx> booksbuggy: awesome, congrats
<booksbuggy> thanks :D
<booksbuggy> thanks ubottu
<Agent_bob> !thanks | booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<booksbuggy> really ?!
<Agent_bob> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<booksbuggy> hmmm a bot that can reply to different messages............... well new things happen every day
<Agent_bob> !fishing | booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<booksbuggy> now i don't get this
<Agent_bob> and the ever favorite.
<Agent_bob> !botabuse | Agent_bob
<ubottu> Agent_bob, please see my private message
<booksbuggy> now i am getting confused
<booksbuggy> just curious anyone been having trouble with installing the update for "dictionary-commons" and "wamerican" updates?
<booksbuggy> because they are crashing everytime i try to update them
<booksbuggy> crap the words are repeated
<booksbuggy> just curious anyone been having trouble with installing the "dictionary-commons" and "wamerican" updates?
<Agent_bob> there usually aren't grammer and spelling nazi's in here.  so if you type like i do you can get away wif typing like i do type some times....   sort of!
<jmichaelx> good night, all
<jmichaelx> peace
<booksbuggy> later
<booksbuggy> well i don't normally try to type those slangs
<booksbuggy> and i am bilingual
<Agent_bob> i'm try lingual      i mean i try to talk.
<booksbuggy> well i am still trying to figure a way to install the wamerican and dictionary-common updates
<booksbuggy> but they won't budge
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: funny!
<booksbuggy> now every word i type there are red squiggles under it
<Agent_bob> booksbuggy open a terminal and type in.   sudo apt-get update :sudo apt-get upgrade
<booksbuggy> well that doesn't work either
<Agent_bob> booksbuggy actually close any other package manager first.
<booksbuggy> the only two updates that won't install
<booksbuggy> i pretty much tried synaptics, update manager, and terminal
<booksbuggy> all failed
<Agent_bob> booksbuggy but i need the error messages, before i can help you.
<booksbuggy> okey
<Agent_bob> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Agent_bob> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<booksbuggy> so how am i suppose to be posting this?
<booksbuggy> because i sure don't want to spam the channel
<Agent_bob> see ubottu above ^
<booksbuggy> okey
<dr_willis> Install/use the pastebinit command
<booksbuggy> well i am sort of a command idiot
<booksbuggy> never used that command before
<Agent_bob> see ubottu above that.  the web version
<ardchoille> !terminal | booksbuggy Here's some info about the command line
<ubottu> booksbuggy Here's some info about the command line: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Agent_bob> !pastebin | booksbuggy this one.
<ubottu> booksbuggy this one.: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<booksbuggy> okay
<Agent_bob> copy paste is as simple as left click highlight,  switch to web browser input field, and middle click.  or shift middle click.    (if you only have two buttons press both at the same time to emulate middle)
<booksbuggy> well this 256 ram computer is going crazy hehe
<dr_willis> unless you are on a mac. :)
<Agent_bob> dr_willis that too.
<dr_willis> One Button mice.. because 2 buttons are to confusing to peopel!
<dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> booksbuggy: Upgrading your RAM from 256MiB would be one you wouldn't regret
<booksbuggy> well mac just merge the two button into one
<ardchoille> Kubuntu works on a mac?
<booksbuggy> true
<dr_willis> actually i think the last mac i saw at the stores had a new button.. just for their deskletwidsgets things..
<Agent_bob> dwidmann i still use 128 m  boxen
<booksbuggy> well i probably have to do this tomorrow
<booksbuggy> since i have to get out of here
<booksbuggy> and i have to switch the language
<booksbuggy> (i read mostly everytday stuff in chinese)
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: I don't think my typical usage ever drops below 700MiB ... just for applications ...
<booksbuggy> :P
<booksbuggy> well be back tomorrow
<Agent_bob> dwidmann i don't think my typical ever goes above 100m
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: hmm, I'm not sure why, but Xorg is using 200M itwself
<Agent_bob> no. it's probably not using it. it's allocating it.
<Agent_bob> free -m | grep '/+' | cut -c26-33
<Agent_bob> that's what is actually in use
<Agent_bob> in MB
<ardchoille> Memory usage script: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/11576
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: 694.
<Agent_bob> memory usage script Agent_bob http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/11577
<Agent_bob> :)
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: You might be the one I got that from, I just made the layout a little better
<Agent_bob> ardchoille heh  prolly :)
<dwidmann> ardchoille: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/11578
<ardchoille> dwidmann: Looks good :)
<Agent_bob> ardchoille btw. it makes things run faster if you reduce lines 33 throught 43 to a single /bin/echo " <all the lines here>
<Agent_bob> " command.
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<Agent_bob> echo "
<Agent_bob> you can have several lines
<Agent_bob> posted in one set of text
<Agent_bob> "
<Agent_bob>     with tabs too.  if you like.
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure what the limit is on the external /bin/echo   something like 64k chars maybe ?     but with the bash builtin it seems like the sky is the limit...
<dwidmann> Hmm, if I painstakingly add up all of the programs memory usage and add it all up, it looks to be about 670M ... guess the other 70M is shared libraries
<Agent_bob> i have tested the bash builtin with over 4630191 chars and it accepts it.  so the limit is somewhere above 4m chars
<Agent_bob> dwidmann oh yeah.  i have read some on trying to calculate the actual memory usage on apps that share libs and it's quite impossable to get an accurate reading for all apps that doesn't overlap.
<Agent_bob> that's not worded right.
<Agent_bob> dwidmann oh yeah.  i have read some on trying to calculate the actual memory usage on apps that share libs and it's quite impossable to get an accurate reading, for all apps having shared libs, that doesn't overlap.
<dmotd> is there a decent qt4 irc client around yet?
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: I get that rought number from adding up all the apps actual memory usage, discluding swap and shared libs (from ksysguard), then subtract that from the total used by apps ... I reckon that can't be too bad a way to figure it, though a bit tedious
<dwidmann> dmotd: tried quassel?
<dmotd> dwidmann: nope, i will tho..
<Agent_bob> dwidmann yes but that's where the problem lies.  example.  you may have four apps of 2m each using one lib of 1m size   but in memory there may only be one copy of the lib thus, while each app is using 3m the four apps and the lib are only using 9m total memory.
<ubuntu_> ola para todos
<ubuntu_> tem auguem ai
<Agent_bob> and the more libs the more complicated that becomes.
<ubuntu_> auguem do brasil ai
<Agent_bob> as per all most all apps will use at least parts of libc6,
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: I'm aware ... any idea how accurate ksysguard is with regards to it leaving out the shared libs?
<ardchoille> !br | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agent_bob> dwidmann not really, sorry.
<ubuntu_> #ubutu-br
<Agent_bob> it's also possable for applications to be using a single copy of a dll which has writable code in it.  thus that one 1m lib might be taking up 6m of ram   which only compounds the problem.   thus a scan for total usage is generally more accurate than trying to sort out who is using what.
<Agent_bob> i should have said ^.*who is using what and how many times each...
<Agent_bob> i'm sure it can be done.  this is linux after all.   but, someone would have to arbitrarrily set a standard for how to handle shared memory and how to treat multiple copies of libs in ram.
<Agent_bob> i.e.  do we try to grant each app that is sharing section e0000000 - e0ffffff an equal part of that ram   or each one a full allotment of that ram. or none of them any of that ram and dedicate a special section for dll shares to be reported,   or even the possable solution of dumping all the share in the first apps total and letting the rest look tiny ???
<Agent_bob> see there is just no standard for that yet.
<Agent_bob> and when dlls share dlls what then ?     </rant>
<Agent_bob> reboot  (kernel update)
<dr_willis> "Good thing about standards - is theres so many to choose from"
<Agent_bob> Memory Used/Total Percent: 19/502 MB (3%)
<Agent_bob> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<Daisuke_Ido> not bad
<Daisuke_Ido> just wish kde3 was an option in intrepid, because right now it's got me really expletive mad
<Agent_bob> ;'(
<Agent_bob> can't install the hardy version ?
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, gnome's the issue
<Daisuke_Ido> which shouldn't surprise me
 * Agent_bob </blinks>
<Daisuke_Ido> the gnome-session process is, after some time, taking 100% of one of my cores
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's neither here nor there
<Daisuke_Ido> the really irritating bit is that someone forgot to include kaudiocreator in the kdemultimedia package
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's about the only cd ripper i'll touch (1, it uses cdparanoia, and 2, it's fairly intuitive)
 * Agent_bob blames jucato ....
<Agent_bob> awh he's not here....  i take that back.
<tbr281> what can i use to burn audio/data cd's?
<tbr281> besides k3b
<Agent_bob> k3b
<Daisuke_Ido> k3b
<Agent_bob> xcdroast
<Daisuke_Ido> or mkisofs + cdrecord
<Agent_bob> gnomebaker
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a favourite of mine
<Agent_bob> gcombust
<Daisuke_Ido> gnomebaker was removed
<Daisuke_Ido> replaced with brasero, which is actually *worse*
<tbr281> reason is that libk3b-dev is screwed up and crashes k3b
<Agent_bob> gcdw
<Agent_bob> cdw
<vlad> How can i open Windows same time whit Linux On the same pc?
<vlad> Agent_bob: ever done that?
<Agent_bob> vlad yeah.   qemu
<Agent_bob> vmware
<ubsafder> vlad: you can virtualize your windows
<Agent_bob> you can vertualize both.
<vlad> How ? Mind if i Mesage u in private?
<Agent_bob> no don't pm me.
<Agent_bob> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Agent_bob> see the link   ^
<Agent_bob> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Agent_bob> see the bot.   use the bot.   message the bot.
<ubsafder> how do i check wahat veersion of kubuntu i am using ?
<Agent_bob> hand out bot snacks and helper snacks to one and all...
<Agent_bob> ubsafder lsb_release -a
<Agent_bob> !helpersnack | #kubuntu
<ubottu> #kubuntu: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Agent_bob> ubsafder that give you what you want ?
<ubsafder> what repository should i use to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 ? i did update-manager -c but that did not show update available
<Agent_bob> ubsafder it should in a few days.
<Agent_bob> you are earily
<ubsafder> Agent_bob : ok then I gives all I wanted
<Agent_bob> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubsafder> bye have a good day thx for the help
<Agent_bob> you are very ubsafder
<Agent_bob> also very gone.
<Agent_bob> and very back
<Agent_bob> andrew !
<Agent_bob> is stty --all      eol = <undef>; <<< normal ?
 * Agent_bob <blinks>  /usr/bin/echo-client-2
<Agent_bob> no man page for it, it doesn't answer --help  in fact i can't seem to get any output out of it...
<Agent_bob> package  libbonobo2-common   seems to have installed it
<Agent_bob> ???
<dr_willis> time to hit the bat-google batman!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> "Holey Lushious Libraries Batman! Your Right!'
<dr_willis> :)
<Agent_bob> you know what this means robin!
<Agent_bob> we'll have to use the bat eradicator on it...
 * dr_willis dances the battoosie.
<ardchoille> You guys have been in your cubicles far too long
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> ardchoille miscue.   you mean "bat cubicles"
<dr_willis> I work in a Factory.. :) i rarely go to the lant of "Cubicles" - we call that area of the factory 'Carpet land' :)
<Agent_bob> dr_willis just tell me it's not "plush" carpet...
<Agent_bob> did six ninjas just sneek into the channel ?
<Agent_bob> we're under attack!
<Tm_T> .
<dr_willis> actually its tather nasty carpet now.. :) it gets a lot of nasty oily foot traffic.
<saleus> agent bob now i got the virtual machine manager but how ii i work it?
<Agent_bob> did you follow the howto ?
<Agent_bob> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<saleus> well my english is weack and ... i need sombody to tell me step by step ... but i got virtual machine manager... what shod i do next?
 * Agent_bob thinks he shod ask someone that knows more about it than Agent_bob 
<Agent_bob> doc you up for that ?
<saleus> ?
<dr_willis> Huh?
<dr_willis> I use virtualbox.. I dont use vmware any more
<Agent_bob>                  ^
<Agent_bob> but you have.  and know how.
<Agent_bob> i haven't and dont
<niklauz> whats with my sdl games freezing on exit, aye?
<niklauz> all of them except crack-attack (for some reason)
<dr_willis> Sounds like a Vista feature! :)
<dr_willis> I have oodles of games in vista that do that
<niklauz> heya dr will
<saleus> dr_willis:  can u help me whit my virtual ... machine manager... i am kind of lost
<dr_willis> Ive only installed vmware server a few times a long time ago.. and just used it to run/install a few guest os's
<niklauz> it's happening on my x86 lappy and my x64 desktop, same problem... everything runs fine then it freezes and hangs when i click to close it
<dr_willis>  i havent messed with the latest releases of vmware. the interface was a bit too annoying.
<niklauz> if it's happening on both my machines there gotta be other ppl affected
<saleus> so beter not too...
 * niklauz sighs
<dr_willis> Just never close it! :)
<niklauz> my scores aren't good enough to get away with that
<Agent_bob> niklauz have you tried using the programs normal exit methood rather than closing the window on it ?
<Agent_bob> just a thought
 * dr_willis recalls the dos days.. of powering off.. to exit a program
<dr_willis> :)
 * Agent_bob blinks
<niklauz> Agent_bob: yup, same result doing either of those two options, the only thing that closes it is kill -9
<Agent_bob> didn't know about dos app reset ?
<niklauz> i really don't know but i wonder if it's the result of somethign with pulseaudio
<dr_willis> try running them in some minimal window manager..
<niklauz> i've tried closing pulse and doing it then but no dice, thats a good idea though
<dr_willis> kde dosetn use pulse audio by default i thought.. they should be using alsa
<Agent_bob> niklauz yuch.   ok it sounds like it is not recieving proper sigops from child processes    but that's only a guess.   strace might be more revieling
<niklauz> i know, i like pulse so i set it up
<niklauz> i tried strace but it doesn't show anything (that i can decipher) that is clearly the problem
<niklauz> brb, gonna try with fluxbox
<niklauz> same problem
<niklauz> since it's common among multiple apps i'm pretty confident has something to do w/ one of their libs
<Agent_bob> should be the last thing on the list in an strace window   i would think
<Agent_bob> does anyone here ever use /bin/kill ?
<Agent_bob> guess not  ;/
<dr_willis> thats weird...
<dr_willis> * Disconnected (An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine).
<dr_willis> Never seen THAT kind of a message befor
<Agent_bob> me too
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: yeah ... in tandem with pidof
<Agent_bob> dwidmann you actually use /bin/kill ?  or the bash builtin like everyone else ?
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: not sure ... "which kill" says /bin/kill though
<Agent_bob> type kill
<Agent_bob> which only searches the path
<dwidmann> hmm, I had never even thought about it ... fancy that.
<Agent_bob> which echo  will show /bin/echo  but that not what you use when you type echo boo.
<dwidmann> I wonder why bash "needs" so many builtins anyhow ...
<Agent_bob> easy test on that,   echo -e 'boo' ;/bin/echo -e 'boo'
<Agent_bob> bloat.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> can't be that bloated without builtins
<dwidmann> that's what I just said, you don't have to reiterate for me :P
<Tm_T> it's not bloat, it's bash
<dr_willis> check  the 'fish' the fish 'manifesto' rants about builtins also. :)
<dr_willis> the Fish Shell I mean.. :)
<Agent_bob> but i do like the echo builtin.  it removes the command line limit from the amount of text that can be echoed
<Agent_bob> even printf is a bash builtin
<Agent_bob> as well as test and [
<Agent_bob> and why we need/want /usr/bin/test + /usr/bin/[ when both are also bash builtins is beyond me.   wouldn't a symlink work ???    ln -s /usr/bin/[ /usr/bin/test
<niklauz> wahoo!!! it was the sdl sound lib, it was libsdl1.2debian-alsa, but i changed it to libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio and it works now
<dr_willis> could be they differ in specifics, or are reqired by different posix   standards
<niklauz> strange i didn't think to do that before
<dr_willis> or they are 'grandfathered' in
<Agent_bob> my vote is on the latter
<dr_willis> 1/2 of Unix is grandfathered in. :) if not more
<Agent_bob> yes but it's not backwards compatable  :)))
<dr_willis> its forwards compatiable...
<Agent_bob> :)
 * dr_willis rembers the 'lets change sh to be dash' flamefests...
<Agent_bob> prolly not in most cases
<Agent_bob> flamefests ?
<dr_willis> Yep.. the forums were rather.. hot  in a few threads.
<dr_willis> I still see a few uneducated rants about it.
<dr_willis> or sites claiming 'Ubuntu broke our scripts'
<Agent_bob> i remember that a lot of so called sh scripts were in fact bash scripts    i.e. they would error out if /bin/sh didn't point at /bin/bash ...
<Tm_T> IMO sh is not bash
<dr_willis> thats the whold point.. sh IS NOT bash
<Tm_T> exactly
<dr_willis> bash allows itself to be called as 'sh' but does not disable the features not found in 'sh'
<dwidmann> sh is not bash, but bash is an sh :)
<dr_willis> I feel thats the CORE of the whold problem.. bash should of been flagging that as an error or somthing ages ago
<Agent_bob> Tm_T i agree.    /bin/sh should always be totally posix compliant,  not full of bash extentions.
<Tm_T> ye
<dr_willis> sh should be 'only' posix complient you mean? :)
<dr_willis> or at leat warn of non-complience
<Agent_bob> dr_willis that's what i thought i said
<dr_willis> bash is sh compient.. :) it does all the sh stuff.. but it can do more... thats the issue.
<dr_willis> unless the posix complaint standard says it cant do more.. but ive not read the standard. :)
<dr_willis> 'The great thing about standards - is theres so many to choose from'
<dwidmann> Wow ... the dist-upgrade tool uses 134MiB of RAM
<Agent_bob> errr not exactly.   it's ok for bash to do what ever bash wants.  but if bash is called sh   then it should be restircted to posix.
 * jussi01 reminds people this is not #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Agent_bob> it's not ?    ooops.
<Tm_T> (;)
<dr_willis> at leat its linux related. :) and some what related to Ubuntu/Kubuntu :)
<dr_willis> have any other disrtos followed the k/ubuntu lead and replaces bash with dash as a system shell?
<dwidmann> And (my usual point), it's not like this channel wasn't mostly dead with the exception of this conversation
<dr_willis> its 4 am here.. Im almost dead. :)
<dwidmann> dr_willis: how unfortunate for you ... it's 4am here too :)
<dr_willis> i work 3rd shift.. spent most of the day at the Hospital.. and then took the night off.
<jussi01> now you really are heading offtopic ;)'
<dr_willis> See.. you started it
<dr_willis> :P
 * dr_willis waits for the Discussing wether or not things are off topic.. are offtopic line...
<dr_willis> Wait! its been at least an HR since someone has asked if 8.10 has been released!  whats going on!
<Agent_bob> but one last remark on the sh/bash rant.   the fact that any posix compliant shell, reguardless of which, can't run a particular #!/bin/sh script is proof that the script is broken,  not the shell.
<dr_willis> ive posted such statements on many a web site/plugin/script forums. :)
<dr_willis> got them mad also..
<Agent_bob> they have the same shoes to get glad in.
<dwidmann> Umm, erm, something on topic -- blackwaltz@spira:~$ apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop
<dwidmann> Segmentation fault
<jussi01> ouch
<Agent_bob> dwidmann test it on bash ?
<Agent_bob> same segfault ?
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: ??
<Agent_bob> apt-cache depends bash
<Agent_bob> that will be a short output
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: segmentation fault
<Agent_bob> ok it's not lingth of output related then.
<dwidmann> apt 0.7.14ubuntu6 for amd64 compiled on Aug 14 2008 16:55:48
<Agent_bob> dwidmann bug report   ;/
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: I'm thinking yes.
<Agent_bob> dwidmann made sure there isn't a newer in the repos ?
<dwidmann> Agent_bob:  one sec while I check that too
<jussi01> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.9ubuntu17 (hardy), package size 1610 kB, installed size 5200 kB
<jussi01> !info apt intrepid
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.14ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 1634 kB, installed size 5284 kB
<dwidmann> blackwaltz@spira:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade --simulate
<dwidmann> [sudo] password for blackwaltz:
<dwidmann> Segmentation faultsts... 5%
<dwidmann> I'm starting to think this problem runs a bit deeper :(
<Tm_T> me too
<Agent_bob> umm can sudoers use uid rather than names ?
<Tm_T> I think so
<pedrito> Hello
<pedrito> I would like to know if a USB Netgear wireless acess point is supported by Kubuntu 8.04
<powertool08> pedrito: It should be
<powertool08> !wireless | pedrito
<ubottu> pedrito: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pedrito> Do I need to fetch any software package to allow the recognition of the hardware
<pedrito> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> !hardware | pedrito you might look here also
<ubottu> pedrito you might look here also: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Agent_bob> i think the wifi doc also points there but i like the more dirrect route
<Agent_bob> sudo seems to be hard coded to run things as "root" reguardless of the name of $UID = 0  ...   ;/
<fireball> just got here, also having sudo problems
<fireball> kubuntu won't recognize my password,
<fireball> please help
<Agent_bob> fireball you are using your normal user password and not your root password ?
<fireball> fireball is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<fireball> as i'm the admin, is there a diff?
<fireball> (thanks forr help)
<Agent_bob> fireball grep 'adm' /etc/sudoers
<Agent_bob> what does it say ?
<fireball> grep: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Agent_bob> i see.    ls -l /etc/sudoers
<Agent_bob> ?
<fireball> -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-10-25 19:44 /etc/sudoers
<Agent_bob> ok that's usable.   and   sudo echo boo      # gives the group error ?
<fireball> asks for password for fireball,
<fireball> then, fireball is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Agent_bob> fireball do you have a root password ?    (*buntu does not have a root password by default, if you did not specifically set one, then you don't have one.)
<fireball> ic, maybe not
<dwidmann> Interesting development ... ran "apt-get update" and apt stopped sefaulting ...
<fireball> i just tried sudo echo boo
<Tm_T> awwww
<fireball> and entered nothing at the prompt except the "enter" key
<fireball> and was forwarded back to prompt
<fireball> nope, that's not it
<fireball> apparently i have
<Agent_bob> fireball ok. you are in for a reboot to gain root access then.      reboot to single user mode   should be an option in the boot menu.   and run these two command.    passwd  #set the password for root,   then  init 2  # switches you out of single user mode and lets you come back here to finish fixing the problem.
<Agent_bob> actually "apparently"  you don't fully understand what i said earlier.  but that's ok.
<Agent_bob> what does grub call single user mode now days ?   recovery mode ?
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: We are not to recommend setting a root password
<fireball> shutdown reboot or just cntrl back del ?
<dwidmann> fireball: reboot will do
<ardchoille> Setting a root password is not necessary, I've run Linux for years and have never seen a need for it. It undermines the security of the system.
<Agent_bob> ardchoille i'm going to help him fix that. if it hair lips the govenot
<Agent_bob> fireball yes full reboot.
<Agent_bob> ardchoille i hope they do see me.
<fireball> yeah i'm obviosly a twit, i know. . .I'll be good and stop screwing with what i know not
<fireball> wish me luck
<ardchoille> fireball: There are other ways, setting a root password is a verybad idea
<Agent_bob> fireball good luck
<Agent_bob> ardchoille you have a better way ?
<ardchoille> What exactly is he trying to do?
<Agent_bob> i'd be interested in hearing it.
<Agent_bob> fix sudo
<ardchoille> how did it break?
<Agent_bob> i.e. messed up his groups i guess.
 * dwidmann wouldn't doubt user error ... or changing of the domain
<ardchoille> you guess? guess?
<dwidmann> s/domain/hostname
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Agent_bob> ardchoille heh.  you have a probelm with me or something ?
<ardchoille> I have a problem with someone in the channel doing something that is bad to begin with
<Agent_bob> dwidmann the error message suggests it's a group issue.
<ardchoille> Setting a root password is just ot good
<ardchoille> *not
<Agent_bob> ardchoille enough.    if you wanted to help him.  you should have said something.  now, just stay out of the way.
<dwidmann> ardchoille: I do believe Agent_bob's plan involves re-locking the root account when the problem is fixed
<ardchoille> I didn't know what was going on until I saw you telling him to set a root password.
<Agent_bob> [ardchoille(n=ardchoil@unaffiliated/ardchoille)] You're lucky I'm not an op, I'll be letting someone know you are violating things <<<  be as childish as you want.
<Agent_bob> dwidmann indeed.  but i really don't need vindication.  thanks just the same.
<Agent_bob> fireball ?
<fireball> i can log in, but that's all
<Agent_bob> fireball in a terminal type   su -   # and enter the root password you have now set.
<fireball> i couldn't set the password
<Agent_bob> fireball no ?   why not ?
<Fireball> sorry
<dwidmann> might need to unlock it first?
<fireball_> PASSWD #SET was the command?
<dwidmann> fireball_: passwd
<dwidmann> fireball_: all lower case, all alone
<Agent_bob> no. lower case    passwd       and then it will ask for the new password and for you to re type it.
<fireball_> i did, error reported
<Agent_bob> what error ?
<dwidmann> might need to passwd -u root or something like that
<ardchoille> how would he change root's password if sudo doesn't work?
<fireball_> user needs to be authenticated
<ardchoille> oh, he's using su, nevermind
<dwidmann> ardchoille: no ... single user mode
<ardchoille> ah
<Agent_bob> fireball_ ok  you can try this command first    su -
<Agent_bob> fireball_ then if that works,  passwd
<fireball_> su: Authentication failure
<Agent_bob> fireball_ it has to be in runlevel one.  recovery mode.
<Agent_bob> not in normal user mode
<Agent_bob> runlevels 2-5
<Agent_bob> you can type in runlevel   to see where you are.
<Agent_bob> but only by reboot can you reach runlevel 1
<fireball_> S 2
<Agent_bob> yeah you didn't reboot to recovery mode.
<fireball_> to be clear, rebbot into recovery mode, then after that? "c" ?
<fireball_> and from prompt type su -
<fireball_> ?
<Agent_bob> to be clear, rebbot into recovery mode, then after that? <<< yes.  then  "su -"   then  "passwd"  then "init 2"
<Agent_bob> without quotes of course.
<fireball_> champion, i'll try again
<Agent_bob> if any step fails make note of the error message
<fireball_> thanks, brb
<Agent_bob> ardchoille sorry about cutting you so short earlier,  but, in the feuture, please don't just jump in with accusations without first asking why.  k?
<Agent_bob> fireball_ ok what how ?
<ardchoille> Man, I'm really liking kommander
<batcoder-7> i want gimp 2.6 how can i get that in kubuntu ?
<fireball_> no good
<ardchoille> I've already written a few gui's for stuff to make myself more productive
<Agent_bob> fireball_ error messages ?
<Agent_bob> fireball_ where was the problem ?   what failed ?   and why ?
<fireball_> if i enter the wrong password at promt, ie fireball@A2Z-X:~$ sudo adept[sudo] password for fireball:Sorry, try again.
<nihl> !g++
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fireball_> but if ie enter my old one i get
<fireball_> 318v8
<fireball_> fireball is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Agent_bob> fireball_ but wait.  did you set a root password or not ?
<fireball_> just now, yeah, i had to
<Agent_bob> fireball_ ok   now in a terminal  do this   su -
<fireball_> it's not recognised either
<Agent_bob> and use the root password
<fireball_> prompt for password
<fireball_> new password just returned me back to prompt
<Agent_bob> fireball_ yes enter the new root password,   and ?
<Agent_bob> but what does the prompt look like
<Agent_bob> ?
<dr_willis> try the 'whoami' command :)
<Agent_bob> say root now ?
<fireball_> sorry, i'm wrong, now i'm root ???
<Agent_bob> fireball_ ok.  now in that root shell do this for me.  grep adm /etc/sudoers
<Agent_bob> says what ?
<fireball_> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Agent_bob> ok good.
<fireball_> i'd been rooting around with user groups trying to tighten up individual security
<Agent_bob> fireball_ now do not close that root shell but open another terminal or tab
<fireball_> fireball again
<Agent_bob> fireball_ and type in the new shell groups
<Agent_bob> what does that say ?
<fireball_> sorry, type in what? in which terminal?
<Agent_bob> groups
<Agent_bob> in the fireball term
<fireball_> fireball adm disk dialout fax cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev syslog scanner fuse lpadmin Guest
<Agent_bob> fireball_ ok you will have to add the group admin to your user
<fireball_> ok, no worries. How?
<Agent_bob> fireball_ this is the command.   usermod -aG admin fireball
<Agent_bob> in the root shell
<fireball_> yer good
<Agent_bob> done ?
<fireball_> yep
<Agent_bob> fireball_ ok,  in the fireball shell type exit   and then reopen it
<fireball_> and things are clicking
<Agent_bob> fireball_ in the new fireball shell type this;  sudo echo boo
<danish> hy allz
<Agent_bob> if that test passes we relock your root account and you are done.
<dwidmann> if you're in a gui you'll have to do more than that .. you'll have to restart X too ...
<ardchoille> !hi | danish
<ubottu> danish: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<danish> thanxs
<Agent_bob> dwidmann ummm oh yeah. but no. there's another way.
<Agent_bob> bash -l
<dwidmann> really?
<danish> some 1 tell me how i can make a remote with using netcat and brows file
<fireball_> you guys are pretty good, ill give you that. I guess "boo" was the ideal reply?
<Agent_bob> fireball_ you with me ?
<danish> remote connection
<Agent_bob> fireball_ yes.  id it boo at you ?
<danish> ardchoille:  plz u tell me
<danish> will u help me ardchoille
<fireball_> funny now, it boo'ed me.
<dwidmann> hmm, make it act as if it had been invoked as a login shell eh? interesting
<Agent_bob> fireball_ ok one last command, as ardchoille would make known, it is reccomended that you "relock" the root account,   this is how.   in the root shell   passwd -dl root
<danish> hello some 1 tell me
<fireball_> ok, so about relocking that root account?
<ardchoille> danish: Why do you need netcat?
<danish> make a remote connection on my office pc
<Agent_bob> fireball_ passwd -dl root
<fireball_> password changed
<Agent_bob> fireball_ it should say yes that
<Agent_bob> fireball_ you are fixed.  congrats.
<fireball_> legendary. What did I ttouch that I shouldn't have in the gui?
<Agent_bob> fireball_ nothing, you just used "probably" users and groups   and removed your self from the admin group.
<DarkTan>  /quit
<Agent_bob> fireball_ it's not something you shouldn't use   just an action you shouldn't take with it.  unless you have made other provisions for adminestrative access.\
<fireball_> well, thanks guys. What can i say, I'll live and learn. Have a good one!
<Agent_bob> fireball_ it's also common for users to make a new account and then delete the old one not realising that the new account can't access root....
<Agent_bob> fireball_ and welcome.   come back any time.
<zer0o> hi guys i plugged a new microphone and it doesn't work, neither with skype nor with the sound recorder, opening AlsaMixer to adjust the values confused me, there are 4 mics ( front mic, front mic boost, mic, mic boost) ive put them all turned up cuz i didn't know which one it was but nothing. then i press CTRL on MIC and 4 further controls appear (Capture, Capture, IEC958, Digital) can someone help?
<danish> some 1 tell me how i can make a remote connecction with using netcat and brows file
<fireball_> thanks guys
<Agent_bob> ardchoille that one is your.  i'm not helping anyone else here just to be told off for doing so.
<ardchoille> Well, I've been using sudo for years and have never had a problem nor have I ever had to use su or enable root :)
<dwidmann> ardchoille: and by the sounds of it, you've never removed yourself from the admin group either (without making other provisions to give yourself adminsitrative access)
<ardchoille> Why would I do something like that?
<dwidmann> accidentally.
<ardchoille> No, I haven't made that kind of mistake
<dwidmann> That was what all of the previous stuff was all about ...
<ardchoille> Man who play in root eventually kill tree ;)
<dwidmann> ardchoille: strictly speaking it wasn't neccessary for fireball to set the root password to fix things; however, it made it easier to pass the instructions on ...
<ardchoille> you're right, it wasn't necessary.
<ardchoille> it's 3 am, I should sleep but Kubuntu is just too addictive :)
<dwidmann> ardchoille: the reason I put everything after the however, if you haven't thought about it, is that people find the strangest ways to fail to follow instructions ....It's much easier if you can find a way to continue interacting with the person
<ardchoille> Well, the rule here is to not tell people how to enable root. If you can't follow the rules you don't beloong here, IMHO
<ardchoille> And it's time for some sleep.
<dwidmann> Meh ..... people
<asfak> uploaded kubuntu intrepid screenshots to http://asfak.isgreat.org
<dr_willis> I look at as an IQ test.. if you know enough linux to know how to enaable root allready.. then you perhaps  know enioguh to handle it :)
<dr_willis> and hopefully know enogh to realize why its safer to not do it
<dwidmann> dr_willis: Being as it's trivially easy to enable root, I'm compelled to disagree.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> its so trivial these guys cant figure it out. Heh
<dr_willis> 'you mean i have to use the command line!'    <--------------- Noo Root for you!
<dwidmann> lol. True.
<supert0nes> haha its against forum policies to show how to enable root
<supert0nes> wtf
<Tm_T> !ohmy | supert0nes
<ubottu> supert0nes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<supert0nes> kindof feel like i'm back in the windows world
<dwidmann> supert0nes: it can't be that bad, can it?
 * dwidmann yawns
<dwidmann> Oh well, I best go to bed before sunrise
<supert0nes> nahh it was pretty simple
<supert0nes> kindof reminds me of the windows principle that new features == calls to tech suport
<supert0nes> s/features/configurability
<dr_willis> MS thinking.. new features = gimmics to get people to actually want to upgrade
<danish> reaching on root command
<danish> wat i can give cmd
<danish> hello
<danish> any 1 there
<JohnFlux> danish: why you are talking so funny
<danish> JohnFlux:  wats happen
<danish> u wanna help me r not
<danish> if not then dont talk with me
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> i got no idea what your qestion even is
<ubuntu> can anybody help me instlal grub using chroot ?
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know why the Kubuntu RC1 liveCD boots into (initramfs) BusyBox, and if so how to fix this?
<dr_willis> bad cd burn,  curripted iso file when ya burnt, or some odd hardware quirk
<TheFuzzball> I don't think it is to do with the way I burnt the disk, I have tried it on two computer with Alpha 2, 4 and RC1 and It does the same
<dr_willis> You mean to say they dont boot? or they do work>?
<TheFuzzball> They boot, but into a busybox terminal
<TheFuzzball> They don't continue and start X or anything.
<dr_willis> so 3 differnt cd'd  fail to boot properly on this one box.. has any live cd's ever worked?
<TheFuzzball> The three CDs are over two boxes, and yes previous LiveCDs have worked.
<dr_willis> so the 3cds fail to boot in 2 differnt machines ?
<TheFuzzball> Yes
<TheFuzzball> With the same BusyBox problem.
<dr_willis> Might want to try an Alternative installer  cd - if you can get one. Or check the forums for other ideas to check
<TheFuzzball> Good idea.
<dr_willis> flakey cd, flakey optical drives..
<dr_willis> hard to tell..
<dr_willis> OR ya could make a bootable usb thumbdrive :) thats what i do now a days
<dr_willis> if it also failes - then ya know its not a cd/burner issue
<TheFuzzball> I don't know If I have a stick  that is 700MB
<TheFuzzball> I need to get more up-to-date :p
<dr_willis> Yep. Been using Unetbootin to boot/install  my systems..  very handy
<TheFuzzball> I haven't heard of that, how does it work?
<mase_x200> hey guys, is anyone aware of an intrepid KDE3 repository
<mase_x200> even if its not an official one
<blip-> hi,  i am not able to change my wallpaper anymore,  regardless of what wallpaper i select.. even after restarting X11... it has no effect... the same wallpaper i applied before is stuck... i may have messed with the  Advanced Options in the place where it sets the program to draw the background.  any idea how to fix this ?   Thanks
<XMINUSH> can someone help me?
<XMINUSH> :)
<XMINUSH> heeeelp
<XMINUSH> where is 911? i need help
<XMINUSH> :)
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<XMINUSH> 10x
<XMINUSH> i can't use  "mail merge" in openoffice
<XMINUSH> i want to talk with someone who use this
<Pici> XMINUSH: You'd have better luck asking in #openoffice.org :)
<XMINUSH> 10x
<ubuntoil> Hi
<ubuntoil> for more that six month I have a problem with (K)ubuntu and my ipod
<ubuntoil> I can't use my ipod with amarok
<ubuntoil> the problem is described here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1239586
<ubuntoil> May I ask your help ??
<Maxa> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntoil> sorry
<Maxa> heh, it's ok. about your problem.. i have no clue unfortunately :(. someone else will probably help
<cuznt> maybe a plug in is missing
<cuznt> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ubuntoil> cuznt: I feel like the issue is not amarok. The ownership of my mounted ipod is root...why not me??
<ubuntoil> cuznt: if I use amarok as a superuser, I can access my ipod files...(kdesu amarok)
<cuznt> is it from another pc?
<cuznt> the ipod.
<ubuntoil> cuznt: what do you mean ??
<cuznt> is the ipod new?
<cuznt> or has inof from another pc
<cuznt> info
<cuznt> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cuznt> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ubuntoil> cuznt: rockbox is good...
<ubuntoil> cuznt: the ipod is at least 2 years old
<pronoy_> how to install the non free flash plugin using terminal ?
<cuznt> k i thought if it was new there would be no owner
<numan> i am having problem with sound input
<cuznt> why not use adept package manager pronoy
<cuznt> !sound
<numan> have tried everything i found on google but in no vain
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pronoy_> cuznt: adept ? what for ?
<numan> i am having problem with "SOUND INPUT"
<numan> my mic is not working
<pronoy_> cuznt: i installed it directly through firefox but plugin doesn't work...so i guess i should do it using konsole...the command please
<cuznt> dont know it you can do it through add/remove programs
<cuznt> do a search for flash
<pronoy_> ok i'll try thanks
<juanantonio> Hello, may anyone help me with aMule?
<juanantonio> Has Kubuntu 8.04 any problem in handling sound through an HDMI connection?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<pronoy_> hey i don't have this option k>system>desktop effects....i did the full upgarde using adept
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: you got compiz installed
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: does glxinfo | grep direct say yes or no?
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: lemme check
<Kosmo321> upgraded to 8.10 but mouse no longer works. Anybody else experience this
<Pici> Kosmo321: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: direct rendering enabled....
<ActionParsnip> nope as im on 8.04, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: awesome
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: ?! ?!
<Kosmo321> thanks Pici
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: direct rendering and stuff is good
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: if you ask in there (or maybe someone in here) willl be able to tell you what that icon runs
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: thats the problem....i can't find the Desktop !!...it just says desktop sharing
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: i cant tell you what it runs as I use fluxbox
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: oh...ok i guess i'll ask on #kubuntu-kde4
<ActionParsnip> Pici: do you know what command the icon runs please?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: the desktop effects icon in the kmenu...
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: if pici tells us we can run it from terminal
<ActionParsnip> Kosmo321: can you tell us at all?
<juanantonio> I return right now to see if someone can help me with my question
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: yeah...wait and hope :P
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: can you tell use what command  from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: runs
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: we just need the command line it executes please
<sahin_w> How can I change the color of an KDE3 application in Inrepid?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | sahin_w
<ubottu> sahin_w: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<sahin_w> ActionParsnip: There is no kcontrol package anymore.
<ActionParsnip> sahin_w: is it installable
<sahin_w> ActionParsnip: I've a problem with systemsettings too. There is no color settings module.
<sahin_w> ActionParsnip: I've tried kcmshell4 --list, however I did not find the color settings module.
<ActionParsnip> sahin_w: i dont use kwin dude so im not much use here
<sahin_w> ActionParsnip: Ok, I see. Well I'm using ubuntu (with Gnome), however I prefer amarok and digikam. This is why I'm wondering.
<ActionParsnip> sahin_w: you can install both libs and run those in gnome, depends on your stance with bloat
<sahin_w> ActionParsnip: Yep, I know. That is what I did in the past.
<ActionParsnip> i love amarok, hence kde but kwin to me is nasty
<juanantonio> I am back
<juanantonio> do not understand what you requested me
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: do you have that icon?
<batti5> what is low power mixer in kmix?
<ActionParsnip> batti5: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: do you have that icon?
<reel_> hi, Can one copy from kde-konsole and  paste (eg. to openoffice) in color ?
<galathalion> anyone using some kind of last.fm-scrobbler-thingy?
<jussi01> galathalion: like what is included in amarok?
<galathalion> i used to use a plugin for xmms but it doesnt work anymore.. someday it just disappeared
<galathalion> :/
<galathalion> i dont know what to use
<galathalion> i was thinking about dl rythmbox but my adept manager seems to be a bit fubar too
<sam__> rockon amarok
<sam__> else banshee
<galathalion> but i think amarok sux
<galathalion> :/
<galathalion> i liek xmms
<galathalion> :<
<galathalion> :<
<galathalion> :<
<sam__> amaRok rocks! xmms vintage...
<genii> galathalion: Please stop that
<galathalion> i dont like the amarok interface
<genii> galathalion: I hear that xmms is no longer going to be developed
<genii> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<galathalion> that sux :<
<galathalion> my precious..
<galathalion> hmm.. adept keeps crashing on me
<ubuntu_> look im trying to install linux but i reach to the part prepare partition but it not seing my hddhow do i know if my hdd in plug in good to my pc and presented?
<alonea> when I installed kubuntu so far everything has been great except my cursor tends to jump around sometimes while typing.
<Dragonath> hey, can anyone tell me how to get rid of the fglrx driver for ATI cards so I can start reinstalling it from a fresh configuration?
<alonea> I had this problem on other distros as well. Also, any ideas on how to get my volume and mute buttons to work? Also, it isn't reading my headphone jack.
<sam__> galathalion: aptitude my friend.. "aptitude install adept" may fix your adept problem...
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: how do i activate the nvidia driver in kde ?
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: i mean how to enable it ?
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cuznt> but it should be in your restricted drivers
<cuznt> application>SETTINGS>restricted drivers
<pronoy> cuznt: there is no such tan
<cuznt>  <ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cuznt> then try that
<cuznt> it is on mine
<cuznt> it may be in a different directory
<grendal_prime> is there a way to get compiz to load before the desktop does.  My kubuntu loads and then applyes the compiz to it is that normal?
<pronoy>  /join #compiz-fusion
<pronoy> cuznt: how do you backup xorg.conf ?
<cuznt> no idea
<cuznt> or clue even
<cuznt> do you know where the file is located?
<pronoy> ya.../etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuznt> right click copy
<cuznt> then put it in a folder in home
<cuznt> i think it will make a back up as .bak once you edit it as root
<pronoy> cuznt: ok i'll try
<cuznt> i mean there must be a better way than that but i am way new
<cuznt> i have one xorg.conf.failsafe.bak
<payman> salam komak bache ha man vga moshkel dasht az ea sit var raftam hala enghadr noise daram ke nemitoonam beram too ubuntu chi kar konam?
<Pici> !en | payman
<ubottu> payman: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Darthfrog> !tk | payman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<payman> سلام من کارت گرافبکم مشکل داشت اومدم تنظیم کنم حالا یه جور به هم خورده که اینقدر نویز داره که هیچی معلوم نیست چی کار باید بکنم
<pronoy> cuznt: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup   this is the backup command..thought youi might want to know
<Darthfrog> payman: English only, please.
<LjL> !arabic | payman
<ubottu> payman: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<payman> sorry
<zorglu_> i want the new!
<zorglu_> give it to me like yesterday! hurry!
<Darthfrog> So go get it.
<Darthfrog> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Darthfrog> If you download and install the Release Candidate, then do a full update, you'll likely have the full version that will be officially released tomorrow.
<zer0o> my mic still doesnt work
<zer0o> this is the output of this command arecord -f cd -vv /dev/null
<zer0o> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/64159/
<lovely> does anyone know why after upgrading to hardy I cannot access windows  formated drives? mainly my camera but also external hard drives
<zer0o> can someone tell me what is wrong with my mic? im going crazy since 2 days on google trying to find a solution
<Darthfrog> lovely: What file systems?  FAT or NTFS?
<Darthfrog> zer0o: Have you played around with the mixer?
<zer0o> yes cuz it wasnt working!
<zer0o> with both kmix and alsamixer
<Hasufin> I'm on hardy...  I did the 'upgrade' to KDE 4.1......   after a month and a half or so.....  I'm ready to go back to 3.5.... what's the easiest way to do that?
<zer0o> my mic is not working! can u help?
<Darthfrog> zer0o: Is it plugged in?
<zer0o> yes
<ps3> hola gente
<ps3> xD
<ps3> alguien sabe de kubuntu ?
<Darthfrog> !es | ps3
<ubottu> ps3: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Darthfrog> zer0o: What does "arecord -l" give  you?
<ps3> alguien habla español?
<zer0o> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<zer0o> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<ps3> im no speak inglish :$
<zer0o>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ps3> xD
<zer0o>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Darthfrog> !es | ps3
<zer0o> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<zer0o>   Subdevices: 1/1
<zer0o>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<zer0o> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 2: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<zer0o>   Subdevices: 1/1
<zer0o>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Pici> !paste | zer0o
<ubottu> zer0o: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jameswf> pastebins are your friend
<zer0o> sorry
<Darthfrog> zer0o: Umm, please use pastebin. :-)  Does the mixer show an enabled Mic input?
<zer0o> yes
<Darthfrog> zer0o: What do you get if you just use "arecord -vv test.wav"?  The "-vv" will give you a charactermode VU meter so you can see if the system is at least getting input from the mic.  Then try playing back the test.wav file.  Use CTL-C to stop recording.
<zer0o> ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:565:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<zer0o> arecord: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<lovely> Darthfrog: ntfs and fat, but fat work part of the time, or did
<zer0o> im using skype and the mic is working
<zer0o> it just doesnt work when i try to record
<lovely> Darthfrog: my fat hard drive died
<Darthfrog> zer0o: The "unable to open slave" message above is the issue blocking you.
<Darthfrog> lovely: Try this: sudo modprobe ntfs
<Darthfrog> lovely: Then try and mount a NTFS drive again.
<zer0o> Darthfrog: how do i solve it up?
<varanus> i'm using kde4 atm and some times when icons are being added in the system tray, they get covered by white boxes. I'd like to know if someone else has noticed the same problem. The icons still work but it's a bit annoing
<lovely> Darthfrog: permission denied
<Darthfrog> zer0o: Try this: artsshell terminate
<Darthfrog> zer0o: Then try recording again.
<zer0o> what is this?
<Darthfrog> lovely: Did you remember sudo?  You need root privileges to load kernel modules.
<Darthfrog> zer0o: Exercise your Google-fu. :-)
<lovely> Darthfrog:  yes, I copied what you typed. I just went in and manually enabeld the drive in 'system settings'
<lovely> Darthfrog: that seemed to work
<zer0o> Darthfrog: just wanted to be sure that wouldn't modify anything now that finally my skype's working
<lovely> Darthfrog: is there a way to get it to automaticly mount, or rather why would it not?
<Darthfrog> lovely: Good stuff.  You can add "ntfs" to /etc/modules (you'll need root privs to edit the file) to have it load at boot time.
<Darthfrog> And to have it automatically mount at boot time, you'll have to add an appropriate line to /etc/fstab.
<lovely> Darthfrog: so vim would be good here, or some other editor?
<lovely> Darthfrog: I havent used any of them much
<Dragonath> I'm having sound card troubles - my M-audio audiophile 2496 doesn't make a sound
<Darthfrog> lovely: If you know vim, use it.  But since you asked, I can be pretty sure you don't. :-)
<Darthfrog> lovely: sudo kate <file name>
<lovely> Darthfrog: well, last time was several months ago and it took me a couple hours of going back and forth to the vim how to's
<lovely> Darthfrog: thanks
<Darthfrog> Time spent learning vim is time well spent. If only for the character building exercise. :-)
<Darthfrog> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<lovely> Darthfrog: I should go ahead and add in the fat as well now ehh?
<Darthfrog> lovely: Think of each entry in /etc/fstab as merely providing the same parameters to the mount command as you would give it via the command line.
<Darthfrog> No, VFAT.
<Darthfrog> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lovely> Darthfrog: I am in /etc/modules
<lovely> Darthfrog: what do you mean by !fstab
<Darthfrog> read what the bot said in response.
<Darthfrog> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lovely> got it, thanks again
<Dragonath> I'm having sound card troubles - my M-audio audiophile 2496 doesn't make a sound, can anyone help?
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4996816
<Dragonath> ah thanks
<makdaknife_> I had an M-Audio card... quite some time back... it took me a while to get it working properly... but once I had it up it was pretty slick
<blip-> hi, i'm no longer able to set my wallpaper on Kubuntu Hardy... it's stuck on the old wallpaper.  i've restared the machine and even tried setting the wallpaper using feh.. but to no avail.    any ideas what could be causing this ?   did something break in KDE/Kubuntu ?   Thanks
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: you might find it useful to install envy24control to control it
<Dragonath> makdaknife_: I have the kdemultimedia package installed
<Dragonath> there's just so many dials
<Dragonath> do I need to be running the rt kernel for all this?
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: depends how serious you are.. I ditched rt... it just became too much hassle
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: install alsa-tools-gui
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: that should give you envy24control... which is a better mixer for the card... it sorta gives you a bit more perspective
<Dragonath> makdaknife_: it's just that the rt kernel doesn't like booting with this card :)
<Dragonath> I have that
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: try getting it running without rt... I hassled with the rt kernel for ages and then just gave up... I don't suffer from latency enough to worry about it
<Dragonath> what exactly should I tweak here in envy24control if I want to hear music from speakers hooked to my analog output?
<harpreet> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<makdaknife_> ha ha... I don't have the same card... but generally... on the Analogue tab... make sure the DACs are all turned up
<Dragonath> they are
<Dragonath> I gues something else is wrong then
<makdaknife_> you should be able to experiment a bit with all of the sliders until you get sound...
<kkathman> but if you have an nVIDIA card chances are compiz wont work anyway with Ibex
<makdaknife_> hmmm its tricky... make sure you have the snd_ice1712 module loaded
<Dragonath> lspci does tell me this: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)
<Dragonath> however no mention of M-Audio whatsoever
<makdaknife_> I remember having a load of issues when I first got my card... think it was a delta-66... but a later install of kubuntu just worked out of the box
<makdaknife_> um... yeah that lspci output is right
<makdaknife_> lsmod|grep ice1712
<Dragonath> that one does give me a bunch of output
<makdaknife_> if you have an onboard sound card... you might find its worth disabling it in the bios while you get the m-audio working
<Dragonath> hmm I should try this one out
<Dragonath> for all I know it's still enabled
<makdaknife_> hmmm if its loading the modules and detecting the card... I'm not 100% sure where the problem lies
<makdaknife_> I think that was my first big problem
<Dragonath> I haven't seen any xine errors as well but that might not be important
<Indigo6> Hello, I'm having a problem with Firestarter -- this computer is on most of the time and when i reload the events list, it's huge -- how can I erase it, and not just clear the display?  Is there a specific log file somewhere?
<makdaknife_> try this: cat /proc/asound/cards
<makdaknife_> Indigo6: I think that it uses iptables in the background which will be logging to /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages
<Dragonath> http://pastebin.com/d42b033bc
<makdaknife_> Indigo6: you probably don't want to nuke those files
<gsa10132> Hey guys.. been doing some readup on the coming Kubuntu 8.10, and the website stated it for release "next" week on the 23rd.. Does that mean this week then? If so, anyone got any inside as to when the final will be out? I'm looking to install Linux on my workstation, and wouldnt want to go through the hassle of re-installing on Sunday or so :)
<Dragonath> gsa10132: heard it's tomorrow
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: nice... okay... your onboard is being detected... to avoid confusion... I would disable in the BIOS
<Dragonath> right
<Dragonath> going to reboot
<makdaknife_> cool
<makdaknife_> good luck
<gsa10132> Dragonath: cool, I'll wait until tomorrow then
<Indigo6> makdaknife:  No, I don't want to nuke those files, you're right.  When I restart the computer it's fine, but when it's running for days it just gets too big.  Old /var/log/syslog... messages... get archived -- Is there a way to tell the syslog to restart?  I did try asking this question in #iptables, but nobody knew how to fix it on the command line.
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: it looks like 8.10 is kde4 only... so I guess it depends whether you're keen to use kde4... personally I would stick to kde3 for a while
<makdaknife_> Indigo6: syslog gets rotated... probably daily on a cronjob... which is what archives it and starts a new log file... you might want to read about logrotate... man logrotate is a good start
<makdaknife_> Indigo6: why does it bother you so much?
<gsa10132> makdaknife: oh.. what's the big downside of using KDE4? I haven't tried it much at all
<makdaknife_> Indigo6: see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/disabling-logging-in-firestarter-305175/
<Indigo6> makdaknife: thank you, I will lookup logrotate -- it bothers me just because it's excessive and takes a minute or two to load... when I'm trying to find something in Wireshark, I have to load like a weeks worth of blocked connections.  I'm running a restrictive firewall, so quite a few hits are logged.  I'm looking to remaster this system as a live CD and want to remove anything too extraneous -- at this point, my OS compiles into 
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: KDE4 is VERY new... and IMHO pretty buggy... I think some of the design goals are great... but the interface needs a load of work
<Indigo6> makdaknife:  Even better.  Thank you again for your help.
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: a lot of the applications are still being ported and are in beta... KDE3 is rock solid... it has its own issues... but if you're fairly new to linux... I would recommend sticking with this for a while
<gsa10132> makdaknife_: cool, I'll take your word for it and stick with 8.04 and KDE3 for awhile then.. downloading now.. thanks .)
<gsa10132> :)
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: there are probably a fair number of people who will disagree with me
<gsa10132> I have a server running Debian, so Im not really new to Linux, just new to X basically.. Im usually in console
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: :-) good stuff... I was a debian fan for years... still am... but k/ubuntu is much better for a desktop imho... its going to change your life :-D
<gsa10132> just growing sick and tired of Windows and realized earlier that I can to all my everyday tasks just as good in Linux
<gsa10132> to = do
<Tm_T> indeed
<gsa10132> I had to reboot my windows computer 4 times over the last 3 days due to upgrades.. sickening.
<makdaknife_> indeedy... if you're used to working in the shell... then having a linux desktop environment is going to be a whole lot better than working over putty on a windows box
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: good luck with the install... I hope that you're suitably impressed
<gsa10132> makdaknife: oh, cool.. is there specialized tools for remoting a linux server from within Kubuntu? a big hassle has also been being forced to use the Samba protocol.. it's dead slow and really frustrating.. but moving files around in console with putty is quite tedious when you got like 200 folders to move
<Dragonath> gsa10132: you mean a GUI for transfering files over SSH?
<gsa10132> would be nice if there were some GUI in Kubuntu for moving files over SSH..
<gsa10132> heh
<gsa10132> exactly :)
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: konqueror is great using sftp
<Dragonath> there are
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: or fish
<Dragonath> I use gftp
<gsa10132> sweetness.. I almost feel stupid for not exploring the Linux on Desktop route earlier
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: gaaah... polluting your lovely qt environment :-P
<Dragonath> I didn't know you could use konqueror
<Dragonath> well anyways, I disabled something in the BIOS
<Dragonath> however it the thing I pasted is still the same
<eagles0513875> Dragonath lol its like i didnt know u can use opera to torrent and to get on irc
<gsa10132> so with Konqueror (its like a file browser, right?) you could remote connect to another computer and move files around on that computer without having to rely on the samba protocol or anything else?
<Dragonath> you can set up remote connections too I recall
<gsa10132> wow, sweet.. that will save me roughly 30 minutes of stupid typing per day
<gsa10132> so, anything else to consider before switching? any pitfalls to avoid?
<Dragonath> gsa10132: new games don't work with wine and sometimes the newest hardware isn't supported
<gsa10132> That's cool, I never game
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: i believe you should avoid getting an m-audio 2496 sound card
<makdaknife_> :-P
<makdaknife_> that was a dig at Dragonath who is having issues with hir sound card
<gsa10132> makdaknife: I have a stupid-ass SB-windowsonlyshiteaudiocard which Im going to drive over with my car.. I'll just use the onboard realtek AC97 circuit.. Im not picky
<Dragonath> I am..
<Dragonath> makdaknife_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4107752&postcount=10 <-- should I try doing what this post instructs?
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: the m-audio cards rock once you get them running
<blip-> hi, how can i reinstall KDE on kubuntu 8.04 ?   I've got a big problem with wallpaper that no one knows how to solve, even #kde
<gsa10132> What email software is default in Kubuntu 8.04? Is Thunderbird there out-of-the-box? (and if so, can I import mail and settings from Thunderbird in Windows?)
<blip-> is it safe to just reinstall via adept ?
<makdaknife_> Dragonath: sounds like the next best option... otherwise you can mess with their ordering in alsa... I can't remember how to do this... but disable is my approach... you're not going to use the onboard
<alonea> why does my cursor go everywhere while typing?
<makdaknife_> gsa10132: kmail/kontact is default... but install thunderbird... you should be able to import your settings and mail if you backup to a disk
<gsa10132> cool
<genii> alonea: Perhaps because you have a laptop with a touchpad near your cuffs
<gsa10132> looks like Im pretty much set for an install then
<alonea> genii: is there a way to make it less sensitive? I have never had this problem before.
<genii> alonea: There should be something in System Settings or equivelent
<alonea> genii: er, I see mouse settings, but it says nothing about a touchpad
<genii> alonea: For the computer mouse and keypad are same thing "pointing device"  The settings screen on mine looks like this for instance: http://i38.tinypic.com/2cqy7p1.png
<genii> keypad -> touchpad      rather, above
<alonea> i used to have an app that actually had touchpad stuff, but dunno what it was.
<alonea> genii: and this page says something about a touchpad tab???
<alonea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<marekt> hi what is the best program to use with webcam in kde?
<lawrence> hallo
<marco_> i have kubuntu 8.10 rc installed. the screen is constantly blinking. is there a solution?
<Dragonath> makdaknife: it works, thank you
<makdaknife> Dragonath: wicked... I am so glad
<Dragonath> now I need better speakers
<makdaknife> Dragonath: once you've got that working... start playing around with Jack (qjackctl is very useful) and ardour as a DAW
<Dragonath> that's the plan :)
<alonea> I am not sure if this is compiz, but how do I get it when I click on the window it puts it in focus. I have to click on the title bar now to bring anything to the front instead of anywhere in the window.
<genii> alonea: Touchpads will seem to linux like a mouse unless you specifically install some touchpad driver for them
<ingmar_> hi
<alonea> genii: I thought the driver was already provided?
<ingmar_> can anyone tell me how i give myself permission to move and create files
<genii> alonea: There is a synaptics driver but it does not neccesarily get loaded by default
<lars__> hi! Are there any other way to "restore" locales then sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<fabitoski> hola
<fabitoski> alguien
<fabitoski>  para hablar?
<lawrence> hello there, is this the place a newbie can ask stupid questions?
<Pici> !es | fabitoski
<ubottu> fabitoski: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lawrence> like i am not getting any sound from my players
<fabitoski> ok
<genii> alonea: You likely need packages: libsynaptics0 and: tpconfig
<alonea> alrighty.
<hcooh> Hi there, I couln't start intrepid in live CD
<Pici> hcooh: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<hcooh> ok
<lawrence> how do i go about determining if my hardware was correctly identified?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Does anybody knows, whether pre-release Amarok 2, Koffice 2, digiKam 0.10 are in 8.10 already?
<genii> ilembitov: They'll likely know in #ubuntu+1
<makdaknife> lawrence what is the problem?
<lawrence> makdaknife: oh.. prob solved.. thanks .. had to fiddle a bit with the mixer!
<makdaknife> np glad you solved it....
<lawrence> makdaknife: but is this the place to ask dumb questions... this being my first day first try with linux?
<lawrence> till later folks!
<makdaknife> lawrence: sure... hopefully you'll get an answer... another option is to check out #linux
<jpmorelli> Hello everybody !, I have a problem with kopete. I put "Firefox" in Default Web application in the System preferences, but kopete still using Konqueror as default Mailbox open. I close the session and still got the error. Any help ?
<lars__> jpmorelli: maybe set Firefox as default in global?
<jpmorelli> lars__: How can I do that ?
<keith> keith123
<genii> keith: If you were trying to change your name, its:   /nick newname
 * elisiano is know known as newname
<elisiano> lol
<genii> elisiano: :)
<krash> Good afternoon folks
<vblanton> all aboard to kubuntu-devel! only 1 day left before release!
<wayneward> just running intrepid on asus 701 i only have 512 ram would kde 4.1.2 require more? ive been getting memory leaks on firefox so i reniced it and now its fine. Will i have to renice it again after a reboot?
<vlt> Hello. What can I do to avoid the message "Segmentation fault" when trying to playback a flash movie in Firefox?
<vlt> wayneward: "renicing" only affects running processes. So you'll have to do it again after a reboot. You could create a shortcut "nice -n 10 firefox".
<wayneward> ah yes i may have to do that cheers
<LjL> wayneward,
<LjL> !info and
<ubottu> and (source: and): Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<LjL> !info reniced
<ubottu> reniced (source: reniced): renice running processes based on regular expressions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17-1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 100 kB
<wayneward> i have a strange problem with the desktop effects on my nvidia - the desktop effects work until I add the nvidia drivers then that disables the effects as i need xcompisite - so i addded the compisite lines required but my right monitor is just a unuseable black screen then it has X loaded up but not useable. Im wondering if a ATI will fix this?
<KDesk> I have problems with (I think it is the cause) xserver 1.5, intel 2.4.1 in a 865G card. The graphics some times have a big corruption. Firefox, and dolphin tab swithing is slow, also glxgears is slower (I know it is not a benchmark). I have also a screenshot: http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corruption2ck6.png
<KDesk> What can be the cause and the solution? Could it be xrandr, exa?
<KDesk> Also switching to another window is slow.
<KDesk> I have no compositor running.
<favro> KDesk: sounds like you might be using the wrong vid card driver
<KDesk> favro: hmm, I haven't look at it, let me see.
<KDesk> favro: by running the compiz-check script it says I am using the intel driver. How can I know witch video driver I am using right now?
<manuxp> hello
<dwidmann> KDesk: you can check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KDesk> dwidmann I have checked right now and it says also intel module 2.4.1
<niklauz> hey when is 8.10 released
 * niklauz beatboxes
<rugby471> hi guys
<dwidmann> niklauz: tomorrow I think
<rugby471> anyone running kubuntu 8.10?
<dwidmann> niklauz: they always release on the last Thursday of the month
<rugby471> would they be willing to do a quick screenshot of a guest sesison?
<KDesk> I have also in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log hundrets of lines with:  (II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  104.99  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 902 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)
<KDesk> rugby471: is there guest session in kubuntu?
<rugby471> oh dunno
<Darthfrog> There is in Intrepid.
<niklauz> dwidmann: awsome
<rugby471> basically I just need a screenshot of a default setup
<rugby471> 800x600
<dwidmann> rugby471: just a few minutes and I can do it if nobody else does it first
<rugby471> if none is running it, if they have an iso downloaded, could they fire that up in like virtualbox
<rugby471> thanks
<rugby471> (it needs to be 800x600)
<KDesk> is the guest session not only in ubunut and not in Kubuntu?
<rugby471> I would do it myself, but there is no point in me downloading a 600mb iso just to take the screenshot
<KDesk> rugby471: but there should be lot of screenshots I think.
<rugby471> KDesk: sorry?
<KDesk> rugby471: I meen in the internet.
<rugby471> well, there are two that are suitable, however they are either the wrong size or REALLY bad quality
<KDesk> rugby471: this one? http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008_08_01_archive.html
<KDesk> rugby471: you need 800*600?
<KDesk> this? http://bp0.blogger.com/_Jn7tUiuzfcA/SJUWiHWJxxI/AAAAAAAAABA/ZAHC6TXLnoY/s1600-h/intrepidDefault2.jpeg but has no plasmoids.
<rugby471> yeah, but I need 800x600 (and not resized, native 800x600)
<dwidmann> I made a new account for this ... but it seems to be giving it trouble with regards to logging in :\
<rugby471> oh?
<rugby471> does the guest account not work?
<GriFF3n> hello?
<dwidmann> rugby471: seems to be giving me difficulty anyway
<dwidmann> rugby471: sorry if I'm a little late, but here's what I managed - http://www.xnowherex.com/images/kubuntu8.10.jpg
<rugby471> wow, thanks that is great, is there anyway you could get it at 800x600?
<rugby471> (Not by resizing, could you set your screen res to 800x600 temporarily)
<dwidmann> rugby471: one sec
<rugby471> thanks
<rugby471> sorry for fussing, I really am grateful
<pedro> hola
<genii> !es | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pedro> hello friends
<pedro> goodbye
<krash> What's the best SQL GUI?
<dwidmann> rugby471: http://www.xnowherex.com/images/kubuntu8.10_800.jpg
<roozbeh> what time ubutu 8.10 release ?
<krash> ain't that tomorrow?
<krash> yeah tomorrow
<roozbeh> in my location is 30 october :D
 * krash laughs
<krash> Lucky you hehe :)
 * KDesk has 16h 29 oct.
<roozbeh> krash: where are you ?
<krash> 17h here
<krash> US - Ohio
<roozbeh> krash: can i ask you how old are you ?
<krash> roozbeh: I don't see why not, I'm 28, and yourself?
 * krash has been foolin' with linux for 16 years now.
<roozbeh> krash: im 22
 * dwidmann is 22 also
<krash> roozbeh: Well it's good to see youngins getting into linux, not many around here do.
 * dwidmann thinks we're straying off topic though
 * krash sighs
<krash> I first installed linux off of a floppy disk
 * krash laughs
<KDesk> has any one problems with google translate and the translate button in konqueror 4.1?
<krash> err 4 of them I think actually
<roozbeh> krash: im working kubuntu 8.10 RC
<KDesk> *intrepid
<roozbeh> krash: i have many crash
<krash> KDesk: I had intrepid not too long ago, downshifted to hardy though, more stable
<krash> roozbeh: As did I. *nods*
<KDesk> krash: yea, I think also hardy is more stable.
<roozbeh> krash: do you have this crash and bugs ?
<krash> roozbeh: I noted a few problems, but that descision belongs in kubuntu+1 I believe (for now?)
<krash> roozbeh: what problems are you having though? I'm bored anywho :)
<dwidmann> The +1 channels usually aren't too active ... might as well talk in here
 * krash agrees with dwidmann
<roozbeh> krash: in plasmoid
<KDesk> There should be a message to advice people to download the intrepid iso per torrent.
<KDesk> roozbeh: but that is 'normal'
<krash> roozbeh: ahh yes that's where most of my problems lied
<roozbeh> krash: in plasmoid , when i ativate folder view my laptop in too lazy :p
<KDesk> you have only to not use plasmoids, only see them.
<krash> roozbeh: I believe *they* are hurrying their little (_(_  )s off trying to fix them problems by tomorrow
<KDesk> folder view has this problem.
<KDesk> but the folder view bug is fixed in 4.2 I think
<KDesk> so, we have to wait to backport 4.2 in january.
<dwidmann> 4.2.1 will be a nice step forward :)
<krash> roozbeh: I tested ibex for testing purposes, tried to contribute a little, and will do so again probably in another month
<krash> but if you don't have space to run both I'd stick with hardy for production purposes
<krash> but that's just *my* opinion :)
 * dwidmann is in the process of getting all of his computers up to using Ibex
<KDesk> krash: I have two 10GB root partition, one to test and one to use normaly.
<krash> KDesk: I have one 30GB partition now, but I am in dire need of a new bigger better badder HD :)
<krash> think I'll get one on black friday if possible :)
<ardchoille> Is the Restricted Drivers Manager no longer maintained?
<KDesk> krash: I should also get a bigger hd some day. With so many movies and music...
<ardchoille> Why is is that I'm seeing the same problems with it that I saw a year ago?
<dustdevil> hi everyone
<KDesk> ardchoille: Yes, but now in my pc is has the name of Hardware Drivers.
<dustdevil> i'm a first time kubuntu user, this will be my first upgrade. is it better to do a network upgrade or an upgrade from an ISO?
<krash> dustdevil: network upgrade
<ardchoille> dustdevil: The safest thing to do is back up all personal files and install from CD
<dustdevil> okay, and i should use the alternate ISO right?
<dwidmann> ardchoille: but then (unless you backup your package list), you lose anything you had installed ...
<dustdevil> dwidmann: thats one issue for me yes
 * krash lives on the wildside
<dwidmann> dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' ' > packagelistbackup
<dustdevil> my other question is, for network upgrade, do i use do-release-upgrade or do i use adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<dwidmann> dustdevil: choice 2
<krash> dwidmann: Now how in the hell do you people remember commands like that? :P
<dwidmann> krash: magic
<dustdevil> dwidmann: and it retains the -devel bit, seeing as the RC is going to be ready soon?
<dwidmann> dustdevil: it retains it because it's not exactly a recommended upgrade, even after release .... seeing as some people like stability and familiarity (ie: kde3)
<dustdevil> okay thanks
 * krash needs to work on his self-discipline in retaining 30 character commands like that.
<dustdevil> dwidmann: one last question... lets say the network upgrade fails, will i be able to boot from my 8.04 cd and chroot to the new distro. if that is the case, do you know if the updated files are stored in a particular location?
<Darthfrog> krash: He doesn't retain a 30 character command.  He doesn't need to.
<krash> dustdevil: You are aware that you can stay with hardy and still use kde4 along with kde3 right?
<dwidmann> krash: I memorize all sorts of weird things ... like every piece of information on my debit card (number, security code, expiration, phone number) ...
<Darthfrog> krash: Instead, he employs the Unix convention of building tools from simple building blocks.
<giuseppe_> Hi everyone... I have a problem on my ubuntu 8.04. Sometimes in a total randomic way happens that monitor becomes black and I cannot do anything.. also the keyboard does not work
<giuseppe_> do you have any odea?
 * krash is lucky he can remember where he set his beer down at.
<dustdevil> krash: okay, haven't considered that. kde4.1? on 8.04?
<dustdevil> that might be the best option for me actually
<dustdevil> thanks a lot guys
<krash> dustdevil: Yeah you can still use the kde3 if you choose but can run 4 to see what it's like, I'd recommend doing that first
<giuseppe_> anyone can help me?
<krash> qiuseppe: Sounds to me like something is "locking up"
<dustdevil> krash: i've used kde 4.0 on gentoo before i changed to kubuntu... it looked promising
<dustdevil> was still quite buggy though
<Ghost_620> this sounds like a dumb question but, I installed kubuntu today dual boot with windows and what little i've tried to use kubuntu, it seems to crash frequently, run slow, errors installing ati driver. wondering if it's because the drive it's installed on is on a controller linux doesn't have a driver to reocognize (the rest of the drive)
<dwidmann> dustdevil: kde 4.1 is worlds better than 4.0 was
<krash> qiuseppe: Did the problem start out of nowhere or after an upgrade or when?
<giuseppe_> krash: so have you got any idea how to fix this problem?
<krash> dustdevil: I was on gentoo before here too, just spent too much damn time compiling :P
<krash> qiuseppe_: First have to figure out where it's coming from my friend
<dustdevil> krash: yup yup... gentoo makes it to eassy to have the latest version of XYZ.. not always good :-P
<dwidmann> Ghost_620: Hmm, I say check your logs in /var/log for errors .... (if it's as bad as you think,, they might really jump out and say hello :P)
<dustdevil> *too
<dustdevil> krash: have to say, last binary based distro i used was slackware, and i have to admit, its been fun going back to a binary oriented linux
<dustdevil> gentoo is fun on the side
<Ghost_620> well.. today is first time i've ever used linux so.. not sure how to go about doing much with it
<krash> dustdevil: *laughs* sounds like you went down the same path I did, did freebsd for a while too
<krash> Ghost_620: Have you tried checking your entire HD for errors?
<giuseppe_> krash: well sometimes it works very well
<dustdevil> krash: ja.. well, 9 years of linux has been quite an education hehehe.. even tried linux from scratch and netbsd
<krash> giuseppe_: So I take it this is a fresh install? If you just start it up and don't do anything, it'll run fine?
<giuseppe_> krash: but sometimes, expecially when I'm use wine and picasa
<giuseppe_> krash: it blocked itself
<krash> dustdevil: I couldn't agree more :)
<krash> giuseppe_: ahh wine yeah that'll do it
<giuseppe_> krash: I installed this new ubuntu revision dy 5 days
<giuseppe_> krash: what do you mean exacltky?
<dwidmann> I should get back to experimenting too ... I pretty much settled down with Kubuntu 5.04 and haven't really experimented much since :\
<giuseppe_> krash: other times when I use rythmbox it crash
<krash> giuseppe_: ahh you're using the 8.10? that'll do it too... that's testing software.  WINE is also for lack of better words "unstable"
<dustdevil> have any of you guys played with Xen? i was thinking of experimenting with other flavours using Xen, although not sure if its really going to be all that useful
<giuseppe_> krash: Xen is an alternative program to picasa?
<giuseppe_> wine?
<Ghost_620> krash: well.. defragmented that drive yesterday.. ok here's how installed it, was running windows xp x64, mounted the linux image with daemon tools (don't have a blank cd handy) installed to a secondary Sata drive which is connected to a promise raid/sata controller which under linux can't see the other contents of that drive that are accessible under windows
<dwidmann> giuseppe_: it's virtual machine software
<krash> giuseppe_: dustdevil was talking about Xen, not I, and I don't use wine at all, and wouldn't recommend it unless it's absolutely necessary
<dustdevil> giuseppe_: try finding a linux equivalent... i use wine only for some games etc i can't run natively on linux
<dustdevil> but i don't dual boot, so linux alternatives to windows software is what i've done
<krash> Ghost_620: Ouch the run-around way, and that's weird, linux should be able to see everything
<giuseppe_> krash: btw my ubuntu is 8.04
<Ghost_620> krash: well it seems to see everything BUT that promise controller
<Far^Side> is there a file I could read off my old Kubuntu installation to get a list of all the installed packages?
<giuseppe_> krash: so your suggestion is to not use wine?
<giuseppe_> krash: and it should work fine?
<krash> giuseppe_: ahh well then I'd take dustdevil's advice, and not use wine unless you're playing certain windows games
<Ghost_620> krash: I guess I could try finding a cd to burn kubuntu to and trying it on the 1 IDE drive I still have, hoping won't have to give up on the idea of using linux
<krash> giuseppe_: Yep, wine is constantly being updated, but still, there are alot of linux programs that are more than comparable to windows programs
<dwidmann> Far^Side:  dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' ' > packagelistbackup
<giuseppe_> krash: I see... but also sometimes when I try to shutdown my notebook I have a black monitor one more time and I cannot do anything
<krash> Ghost_620: I haven't been on my windows partition in months now :)
<dustdevil> thanks for the help guys
<dustdevil> adios
<krash> Ghost_620: Err scratch that, I did use it for zdaemon to play doom but I waz too lazy to look for the linux way :P
<krash> giuseppe_: Ohh, I don't recall you saying this was on a laptop
<Ghost_620> krash: well I'd much rather get linux working than ever have install *cringe* vista
<krash> giuseppe_: laptops in general have tons of problems on their own let aside of the software
<krash> Ghost_620: *gasp* no swearing!
 * krash laughs
<Ghost_620> krash: oops sorry lol
<dwidmann> Yes, yes, keep the profanity to a minimum ...especially in the case of the v word :P
<giuseppe_> krash: so I should use ubuntu only in a desktopo computer and not on my notebook?
<Mixed432> anyone knows if there is a place where you can download for free books or tutorials for open source project that you can print on your printer?
<krash> Ghost_620: I just had to downgrade my buddies comp back to xp that vista crap was ewww
<dwidmann> krash: why not upgrade your buddies comp to linux?
<krash> giuseppe_: I didn't say that, just that notebooks often have harder to find drivers or more "device-specific" drivers which you may need to find
<giuseppe_> krash: I understand you... so I think I cannot solve easily the problem... correct?
<krash> dwidmann: I'm working on it, he's an older dude, not so well with change & stuff
<Ghost_620> krash: well I'll give it another try on a drive I know it'll be able to recognize and see if that solves some of the issues.. yeah, I haven't really had any desire to run vista for even just the reason that their system requirments invole 512 of ram.. I've got much more than that but that much just to run the OS? ridiculous
<xst> Gwenview has begun resizing JPG images in extremely bad quality when exporting to a flash gallery. How can I set the compression quality for the resized JPG images?
<dwidmann> Ghost_620: that's bare minimum, not even enough for it to run well ...
<krash> qiuseppe_: Well, I'm extreme, so don't know if my advice would be the best.  But I'd try reinstalling first and seeing if the problem still persists
<giuseppe_> krash: ok... thanks krash
<krash> Ghost_620: Yeah my buddies comp only had 512 and it was horribly SLOW
<Ghost_620> ok well, I'll give it another shot, will definitely come back if it still has serious issues afterwards, thanks for the help
<krash> giuseppe_: Hope it works for you, good luck, kubuntu is awesome, keep trying it's worth the effort :)
<krash> On that note, I should get some work done here myself -- AFK a bit fellers
<giuseppe_> krash: another thing: why Picasa it's installed on my ubuntu but it does not start?
 * dwidmann heads off to take a shower
<EVRAMP> hi, i am getting Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<EVRAMP> however executing kdm command results in KDM window... can anyone help me pls?
<Far^Side> dwidmann, ok, thank you
<maelcum> hi. i'd like to upgrade to 8.10 but obviously i also want my ati video chip to continue working. fglrx does not seem to be available for xorg 7.4 which intrepid uses afaik.
<maelcum> any success stories for failures?
<maelcum> *or
<EVRAMP> driver was renamed to catalyst (newest 8.8) as far as i know
<EVRAMP> maelcum,
<maelcum> EVRAMP: yeah right, it's called catalyst now but look at this: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<maelcum> it's recent, and it doesn't mention 7.5
<maelcum> *7.4
<TimS> Grr, when I use SSH or synergy, this computer can act as a client, but never lets any one connect in server mode
<TimS> Is there a way to check if the ports are open?
<maelcum> nmap, telnet, others
<TimS> 22/tcp   open  ssh
<TimS> Grr :(
<Daisuke_Ido> might want to remove the bit in the topic about kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4, since it redirects here now :)
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: ^
* jussi01 changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | RC is out, Help us test 8.10! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-rc | 8.10 Support in #ubuntu+1
<TimS> 8.10 Support in #ubuntu+1 for a whole day :p
<JontheEchidna> :P
<TimS> What time GMT is the official release/party?
<DarkSmoke> when is kubuntu gonna be released?
<KDesk> What function has the "HPLIP Status Service" icon in my panel?
<wayneward>  Kdesk it shows if your running out of ink if you have a HP printer! and you can scan!  were is kprinter gone! i want it back!!
<KDesk> wayneward: ah, interesting, but it says that could not communicate with my printer (a HP). How can I remove that icon, because it apears every time I log in.
<wayneward> try removing the hpijs as root
<wayneward> then log out and back in
<supert0nes> ugh :\
<birnisson> hi, for some reason loading of youtube videos got really slow on my sytem. could that be because I don't have version 10 yet?
<Riddell> ** ISO install testers needed, join us in -devel if you can help
<supert0nes> that means you kde3 users
<supert0nes> heh j/k
<Guest95329> hey guys, I am having trouble changing my colour scheme in KDE 4
<psyco> I had kde 3, upgraded,
<psyco> and I still have the black theme I used,
<marta_> hello
<marta_>  kubuntu livecd have quanta plus ?
<dwidmann> marta_: umm, I don't think so. ... Knoppix might
<tacosarecool> Hello
<tacosarecool> Any way to retrieve a password on kubuntu
<tacosarecool> I haven't used the laptop in a long time
<elisiano> with a live cd
<tacosarecool> And I don't remember the pass
<elisiano> you can chroot and change the pass
<tacosarecool> Can you do it at the prompt
<elisiano> ofcourse
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> Can I have the command please
<elisiano> you have to mount the old / somewhere
<tacosarecool> sudo mv something?
<elisiano> mkdir /mnt/oldroot
<elisiano> mount /dev/DEVICE /mnt/oldroot
<elisiano> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/oldroot/proc
<elisiano> chroot /mnt/oldroot
<elisiano> passwd username
<victorjdh> Good night!
<elisiano> tacosarecool: of courde you have to know the DEVICE
<elisiano> good night victorjdh
<elisiano> s/courde/course/
<victorjdh> Where are you from elisiano?
<elisiano> italy
<victorjdh> wow
<victorjdh> i'm from brazil
<victorjdh> so far
<victorjdh> from italy
<elisiano> yeah :)
<victorjdh> i'm 12
<tacosarecool> I'll just wait till tomoorow
<victorjdh> Oo
<tacosarecool> Tommorow
<tacosarecool> 8.10 will be out
<elisiano> -.-'
<elisiano> never give up
<tacosarecool> It's not really giving up
<tacosarecool> It's just waiting
<victorjdh> ^^
<victorjdh> do you develop in php?
<tacosarecool> I didn't say I was giving up on kubuntu
<elisiano> it was in general... not just kubuntu
<elisiano> :D
<tacosarecool> oh ok
<victorjdh> ok. i'll sleep now... nobody talks...
<victorjdh> bye everybody
<elisiano> bye
<psyco> hey guys, when I change my window decorator to kwi instead of emerald,
<psyco> it gives me the kde 3 theme instead of kde 4
<alonea> how do I get compiz to load on start? I have to load the compiz fusion icon and reload window manager when I start.
<psyco> anyone know why?
<psyco> ok ill ask it differently,
<psyco> where do I get kde4-window-decorator
<mot_> how do i install kde4 from the commandline?
<sidney> Hi Guys i just reinstalled ubuntu but have on sound
#kubuntu 2008-10-30
<cuznt> my screen resolution is effed again
<cuznt> i tried to recover mode and fix xserver but i can get 800X 600 ish max
<l3d> ok I am having a big issue with kompozer web page maker app the images i add never show up on the final page. I only see the path to the pic and no pic why is that
<l3d> I am using abyss webserver for linux
<Nikke> Is it just me or is the kde 4.1 panel very buggy?
<Nikke> icons gets ugly and sometimes the panel gets smaller just like that :o
<l3d> idk much about it but I like the older version better
<shadowhywind> so there is no more kubuntu-kde4 channel?
<cuznt> swhat im askin
<cuznt> right when my screen resolution effs too
<Nikke> can i disable the effect when i do alt+tab ?
<shadowhywind> so, any way to autohide the kde4 panel?
<JontheEchidna> not in KDE 4.1, yes in KDE 4.2
<shadowhywind> JontheEchidna: any clue when kde 4.2 will be out?
<JontheEchidna> Nikke: system settings -> Desktop effects
<JontheEchidna> shadowhywind: january 27th or so
<P-Hell> Hi, I have a little problem.  KTorrent decided to start automatically when I start my session, and I don't want that.  It's not in the Autostart folder, where do I have to look?  I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3
<cuznt>  i tried to recover mode and fix xserver but i can get 800X 600 ish max
<shadowhywind> also any ideas on how to make the panel more "friendly" when it is on the side of the screen?
<cuznt> nvidia geforce5500 card
<ubuntu_> i'm using a kubuntu 7.10 live-cd to try and repair my grub, I reinstalled windows and it killed my grub, anyway i start up grub in the shell, then I try the find command which doesn't find /boot/grub/stage1 , then i tried checking the geometry of (hd0) it appears to be my second sata drive but all OS-es are on the other IDE drive but grub doesn't appear to see it. I tried (hd1) but no help.
<Robb_M> hd0 and hd1 arent the right one?
<Nikke> JontheEchidna, cant find any desktop effects there :o
<ubuntu_> nope
<JontheEchidna> Nikke: Oh, I assumed you were using KDE4 where there actually are effects
<Robb_M> weird...ive never heard of that happening...hd0 is your primary...which..by default grub installs to it........
<ubuntu_> Robb_M: hd0 is my sata disk and hd1-7 are nonexistant
<Robb_M> um.......hmmmmm
<Nikke> JontheEchidna, i am using kubuntu rc
<Robb_M> so......it installed to a non-existent drive?
<JontheEchidna> Nikke: the first section in the Desktop Section should be desktop effects
<ubuntu_> ubuntu exists on my ide drive
<Nikke> JontheEchidna, hehe stupied me.. sorry
<ubuntu_> but now grub thinks my SATA drive is the only one
<shadowhywind> looks like there is a kde4.2 alpha out, anychance is it in the repos?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> shadowhywind: too busy with releasing intrepid
<cuznt>  tried to recover mode and fix xserver but i can only get 800X 600 res max  nvidia geforce5500 card
<shadowhywind> JontheEchidna: so take it its not in there then huh? hehe
<JontheEchidna> and then we'll be doing 4.1.3, so 4.2 alpha is somewhat low on the priority list right now
<shadowhywind> JontheEchidna: intrepid comes out tomorrow right?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<shadowhywind> JontheEchidna: *nod*
<JontheEchidna> though if you have been keeping up with updates you have it now
<ironman_> hola
<ubuntu_> the trick to not format any drives but select the rght ones in the installer doesn't work either because it refuses to proceed without formatting the root partition Robb_M
<shadowhywind> JontheEchidna: should probably do a quick update right now, before the servers gets hit, hehe (did an update yesterday or the day before)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, they'll be hammered alright
<shadowhywind> JontheEchidna: i remember with gutsy it was like a good hour or two just to do updates after the install
<shadowhywind> i mean hardy to upgrade from gutsy
<psyco> anyone know where I get kde4-window-decorator?
<ubuntu_> i guess nobody knows
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psyco> what is the program that auto installs .deb s ?
<psyco> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mot_> question...my gtk apps look really bulky/ugly (huge fonts) on kde 4.1
<Nikke> Is it just me or is the panel in kde 4.1 very buggy?
<mot_> there's usually a kde 3.5.9 package that i install that has a bunch of fonts and whatnot that seems to rectify things
<mot_> anybody know what i'm talking about?
<Nikke> mot_, you have to set that gtk apps will use qt look
<jtechidna> mot_: msttcorefonts?
<mot_> yea i just installed kde 4.1 via ubuntu 8.10rc so i didn't have the gtk-qt-engine
<mot_> jtechidna, it may be msttcf buuuuut there's usually some random kde 3.5.x package
<mot_> let me get the theme engine and those fonts and we'll see what happens
<snails> hi
<Nikke> anyway, my panel is very buggy, the icons for xchat, kopete and such are dissparing and the panel gets all black sometimes
<mot_> are there gonna be any kde 4.1 improvements from 8.10rc to final?
<snails> are there any first person shooters for linux with a world war 2 theme?
<snails> or is UT2004 the only game for linux?
<Nikke> snails, urban terror :)
<cuznt> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<Nikke> snails, dont know about ww2
<alonea> how do I get compiz to load on start? I have to load the compiz fusion icon and reload window manager when I start.
<jay__> how do I get Kubuntu 8.06 to automatically start my wireless on bootup?
<jay__> I currently use 'wireless assistant' manually each time to start.
<psyco> anyone know where to get kde4-window-decorator?
<shadowhywind> psyco from the repo's?
<shadowhywind> any ideas on how to fix key shortcuts?
<psyco> sh
<psyco> shadowhywind: I cant seem to find it, its part of compiz
<AL3X^^> (maniatic) 1:43 AM | 30 Octuber. Need K8.10 now !!! xD(!) Where is it ???  (/maniatic)   jajaja
<cuznt> my screen resolution is too small help me please
<dr_willis> cuznt,  tell the channel the kind of video card, monitor type/connection, and if you have installed the proper video card drivers yet.
<psyco> what is the best way to run an /rmp
<psyco> .rpm*
<dr_willis> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<dr_willis> best is to NOT use the rpm and find a .deb
<psyco> so I just read XD
<AL3X^^> just use apt-get install
<AL3X^^> it should do what you want
<AL3X^^> what are you trying to install ?
<shadowhywind> global shortcuts don't seam to work, any ideas?
<wayneward> its says intrepid launch for gnome is the 30th of oct is it the same for kubuntu?
<AL3X^^> keyboard driver prob?
<AL3X^^> @wayneward: yes
<shadowhywind> i thought i saw something about it being broken in intrepid
<jtechidna> global shortcuts are... very iffy at best
<wayneward> wicked
<AL3X^^> @shadowhywind: global shorcuts of what app?
<jtechidna> stuff like alt+f2, crtl+esc works but printscr doesn't work, for example
<Wicked> wayneward
<wayneward> i just installed the beta :-( did nt realise it would be out so soon!
<AL3X^^> @jtechidna: just configure properly your keyboard. works fine for me =)
<shadowhywind> AL3X^^: for everything, for desktop effects/compiz for calling scripts from keyboar shortcuts, etc
<dr_willis> final is due out tomorrow. :)
<ardchoille> wayneward: as long as you keep the system up to date, you'll have the same thing as the release
<AL3X^^> @wayneward: there is already an RC
<wayneward> thats brill
<wayneward> ah right so just update and i have it!
<wayneward> thats even better!
<AL3X^^> @wayneward: yes, just wait 48 hours and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ;)
<AL3X^^> @shadowhywind: try going to contol center, and change keyboard type. (play with config)
<wayneward> im on the RC version ill do that save all the reinstall hassle
<ardchoille> wayneward: I do that nightly anyway
<wayneward> not a bad idea
<wayneward> ill do that
<AL3X^^> @ardchoille: You're doing an "dist-upgrade" every night :S ?  why not just "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" ?
<ardchoille> well, I have this in ~/.bash_aliases:  alias updateall='sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<cuznt> now my max screen resolution can only be 640 x 480 50 hz
<AL3X^^> @ardchoille: Nice ^^
<cuznt> is there anyone who can help me with that?
<AL3X^^> @cuznt: What G. Card do you have? (ATI or NVidia) ?
<cuznt> nvidia
<cuznt> i did
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> !nvidia | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: please see above
<cuznt> i just did that
<cuznt> and it made it smaller
<AL3X^^> @cuznt: Just install envy ;) and it will do it all for you.
<cuznt> it was 800 x 600
<dr_willis> did you reboot? are you using dvi/vga connection?  are you using a KVM switch?
<ardchoille> cuznt: Can I Pm you?
<cuznt> vga conn i believe
<cuznt> i did reboot
<AL3X^^> @cuznt: Just do it the "envy" way.
<cuznt> i tried recovery x server
<dr_willis> did you install/run the nvidia-settings tool with 'sudo nvidia-settings' and try setting the res?
<cuznt> i am not sure dr
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<cuznt> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dr_willis> dont mess with envy untill everything else fails
<cuznt> is what i did
<dr_willis> and its nvidia-settings, not nvidia-xconfig for the gui
<dr_willis> NO X = gui tool..  :) with a X = console tool.. figure that out..
<AL3X^^> @rd_wills: Why not? Envy is way more easy that editing conf manually.
<dr_willis> envy is not supported.. and never has been.. its best to avoide using it IF the normal methods work
<dr_willis> If it works good for you.. if it blows up your pc.. well.. too bad.
<dr_willis> :)
<AL3X^^> it had worked nice for me every time I needed it.
<dr_willis> and its envyng normally these days.. not nv.
<cuznt> it does not let me go above 640 x 480
<dr_willis> count yourself lucky
<AL3X^^> =)
<dr_willis> cuznt,  are you using a KVM switch? CRT monitor? LCD monitor?
<ardchoille> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<cuznt> crt i would guess
<cuznt> a dell tv like monitor
<dr_willis> guess? YOu cant tell?
<dr_willis> is it a flat panel? or a big TUBE like thing?
<ardchoille> CRT
<cuznt> i dont know what a kvm switch is
<cuznt> not an lcd for sure
<dr_willis> LCD+DVI makes X a lot smarter about knowing what res's to use.
<cuznt> so i would say crt
<dr_willis> check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to see what 'Driver' you are using.. there should be a  line like ------>  " Driver 'nvidia' " in it.
<dr_willis> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis>      --> should show at least one line with 'nvidia' in it.. not 'nv'
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt>     Driver         "kbd" Driver         "mouse Driver         "nvidia"
<dr_willis> So it does seem to be using the nvidia driver.. thats good. Its very likely you just need to tell it the modes to use.
<dr_willis> what release of ubuntu are you using anyway?
<cuznt> latest
<cuznt> plus kde 4.1
<dr_willis> Well given that a new releae is out tomorrow.. 'latest' is vague
<dr_willis> :)
<AL3X^^> jajaja
 * cuznt is vauge
<dr_willis> lsb_release  -a
<dr_willis> shows the exact info
<wayneward> just nothiced the debian version is lenny/sid  would have thought it would had been the ubuntu version?!
<cuznt> 8.4
<cuznt> 8.04.1
<dr_willis> cuznt,  you should proberly backup your xorg.conf just in case with ------>     sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old_working_copy
<dr_willis> then you can try tweaking the xorg.conf manually
<dr_willis> You may want to pastebin your current xorg.conf also so others can look at it..
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinig
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dr_willis> pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuznt> E: Couldn't find package pastebinig
<dr_willis> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/f201de288
<dr_willis> Thats My working xorg.conf  for my nvidia system. :) for an example.
<cuznt> ^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[BThe following NEW packages will be installed:
<cuznt>   pastebinit
* LjL changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | RC is out, Help us test 8.10! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-rc | 8.10 Support in #ubuntu+1 - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<cuznt> now i got that
<cuznt> crap
<cuznt> !screen resolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cuznt> i do though
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<izzyb_> lol
<rcb> hello
<wayneward> how do you configure pastebininit ive ent a test but nothing happens
<dwidmann> !resolution | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've never used pastebininit before ... but this script works very well - http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/11729
<dr_willis> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> works for me. :)
<dr_willis> somecommand | pastebinit
<dr_willis> works also
<cuznt> http://pastebin.com/f7be2b3df
<cuznt> thats mine
<wayneward> it doent give me a url? and i cant see my post  on pastebin
<dr_willis> it should give a url.
<kabotage> ummm whats this? > bash: 0-ito-ang-kde4: command not found
<wayneward> ah it does on the 64bit box just doesnt on the x86 on the asus 701?!
<cuznt> and what do i do with it now?
<cuznt> how can i use it to fix my screen resolution
<cuznt> cause 640 x 480 kind of more than sux
<dr_willis> You proberly need to put in a proper 'modes' line - so the system knows what monitor modes you can support
<wayneward> works on my main machine so that will do it give me the url on this laptop it just give me the patebim.com url
<dr_willis> see example of such lines at   http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Administration/Q_22691344.html  cuznt
<dr_willis> under the 'Depth 24' line in your xorg.conf you proverly want a line similer to...
<dr_willis> Modes           "1280x1024"      "1024x768"      "800x600"      "720x400"      "640x480"
<cuznt> no idea what you are splainin
<dr_willis> You need to add a new line to your xorg.conf
<dr_willis> here is a correxcted xorg.conf
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/m4f1fa647
<dr_willis> grab the   http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m4f1fa647   and replace your xorg.conf with that one.. and try restarting X
<legodude> hi everyone, quick question, if I am running 8.10 beta, will simply running upgrade in adept get me to 8.10 RC?
<wayneward> yip
<jtechidna> legodude: at this point you'd pretty much get final if you upgraded through adept
<legodude> thanks
<wayneward> like we said b4
<wayneward> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<legodude> is there a general "quick guide to 8.10" somewhere?
<legodude> I'm pretty familiar with linux generally
<legodude> but not at all with KDE 4
<dr_willis> kde4 is a work in progress... explore it. :)
<legodude> and not with the ubuntu "way"
<cuznt> i can not edit it as root
<dr_willis> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> cuznt,  sudo nano /path/to/file
<wayneward> just install it in a virtualbox if you dont want to take the plunge!!
<jtechidna> or just use the livecd? :P
<legodude> no, it's not that
<legodude> I just feel that there are probably a lot of neat features that I am missing
<wayneward> erm i thought that
<cuznt> ok then what
<legodude> I've been using it and submitting bug reports and whatnot
<wayneward> ive gained blogging from kontact to my wordpress blog - mosiac display - desktop effects - folder encryption
<wayneward> loads of ace new features
<wayneward> thast just a few!
<legodude> stuff like that
<legodude> I don't know that it exists
<legodude> or where to find out about it
<wayneward> desktop wigdtes with mac desktop widget support
<wayneward> on my asus 701 laptop i gained sleep to disk power scaling cpu support!!
<wayneward> ive gained so much!! im happy!!
<wayneward> my game performance has accelerated as well which i dodnt expect!
<ardchoille> wayneward: If you want to gain more, look into writing your own bash scripts and kommander scripts. These two things can be of great help
<cuznt> how do i edit ect/x11/xorg.conf as root
<dr_willis> cuznt,  sudo nano /path/to/file
<wayneward> yes im going to start looking into this after i get xmas out of the way
<dr_willis> cuznt,  and CASE IS IMPORTANT
<cuznt> what does that do?
<wayneward> i was looking at kommander today
<dr_willis> cuznt,  it edits xorg.conf as root.. just like you asked...
<cuznt> how
<dr_willis> and its  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuznt> it brings me to a blank screen
<dr_willis> how what? It runs the editor as root..
<dr_willis> USE the proper path/name..
<dr_willis> x11 is not X11
<dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuznt> nand that brings me to a new file
<cuznt> paste and exit?
<dr_willis> you should have an existing xorg.conf file in   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuznt> yes
<dr_willis> edit it similer to the example xorg.conf i gave the url for earlier.. OR just download that xorg.conf i gave earlier and copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuznt> but when i sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf where is it then>
<cuznt> ??
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/m4f1fa647
<cuznt> its not in the terminal
<cuznt> lets go back
<dr_willis> then you got somthing very weird going on..
<cuznt> i am on sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuznt> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<cuznt> ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell
<cuznt> that shows on the screen bottom on my terminal
<cuznt> period
<dr_willis> if you are getting a blank file with that command then either you did a typo.. or some how moved the xorg.conf/removed it
<cuznt> http://pastebin.com/m4f1fa647
<dr_willis> download the one i pasted and just copy it to  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the easy way
<dr_willis> all i did was add 1 line.. and commented out another.. (and added a comment)
<cuznt> http://pastebin.com/f7be2b3df is mine
<cuznt> i am trying to paste it in the file
<cuznt> \but i can not write it with out being root
<dr_willis> thats what 'sudo nano' does
<dr_willis> or use  some other editor..
<cuznt> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<cuznt> what does it do?
<ardchoille> it's X11 not x11
<dr_willis> or use the download link at the that URL i gave and just copy.xave it
<cuznt> does the file come up in the terminal
<cuznt> ???
<dr_willis> try 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' see if that shows the xorg.conf file
<cuznt>  http://pastebin.com/f7be2b3df is mine
<cuznt> that IS my file
<cuznt> i can pull it up
<cuznt> i can read it
<cuznt> i cant do anything to it
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/m4f1fa647   is Mine..
<cuznt> do i sudo nano in a terminal?
<dr_willis> that i edited for you.
<cuznt> i got your mans
<dr_willis> Yes you do sudo nano in a terminal
<cuznt> i got yours
<cuznt> when i do it in a terminal i got no file to edit
<dr_willis> use the download link at the top.. save it to a file  called xorg.conf.from.irc
<tbr281> what app can i use to make video cd's from .bin files besides k3b?
<dr_willis> you are doing a typo in the path/filename  i imagine then cuznt
<dr_willis> save mine to  xorg.conf.from.irc , then 'sudo cp  xorg.conf.from.irc   /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<dr_willis> then restart X.
<ardchoille> cuznt: are you doing an uppercase "X"?
<dr_willis> I gotta go to work.. good luck.
<cuznt> i cut and pasted your command
<dr_willis> oh yea.. learn about the TAB key.. :) for name completion also
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cuznt> i cut and pasted your commad into a terminal
<xp-killer> how do i install compiz?and use it? i tink i went in adept and type compiz i see it install already so im confuse
<jtechidna> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<xp-killer> !compiz
<tbr281> what can i use to burn video cd's from bin files?
<tbr281> beside k3b
<kabotage> which command to use on checking out kde version on terminal?
<cuznt> oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<cuznt> i am just as bad or worse off than before
<cuznt> 1nvidia
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qiming> WERTWER
<qiming> 大家好，
<draik> When I run an app, it seems to be using 100% of CPU. It is a 3.2GHz Intel P4. Anyone know why it would do this? (Opera and kTorrent for now)
<draik> HTOP confirmed the 100% CPU usage
<draik> Opera was just "frozen" and using 100% of my CPU.
<ardchoille> draik: is that usual for your opera or is it hanging on a certain page?
<draik> It happens from time to time on various pages
<draik> I cannot pinpoint it
<ardchoille> plugin problem perhaps?
<ardchoille> draik: Have you posted the problem to http://ubuntuforums.org ? Maybe others have found a fix
<draik> ardchoille: No plugins.
<ardchoille> good man ;)
<draik> The other thing is that I wonder if maybe this is the cause why I cannot use Firefox 3. I just decided to use HTOP to check on it and there it was... 100%
<xp-killer> ardchoille: how do i enable compiz to use it?in adept it look like it allready install
<draik> The thing is that I only have 1 CPU, yet it shows me as having 2.
<ardchoille> xp-killer: I don't use compiz
<ardchoille> !compiz | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<legodude> what is the command to search for a file across all packages?
<ardchoille> apt-cache search
<ardchoille> or, if you're looking for a name; apt-cache search --names-only
<genii> legodude: You mean a file contained within a package, or the packagenames themselves?
<legodude> both really
<legodude> will apt-cache do all packages, or installed only?
<ardchoille> all
<legodude> thanks
<ardchoille> but if you're looking for a file in a package that isn't installed, you might want to install and use apt-feil
<ardchoille> *apt-file
<ardchoille> legodude: do you use ~/.bash_aliases ?
<legodude> is there anyway to change alt-tab behavior so that shift is not needed to reverse direction
<legodude> ardchoille: nope
<legodude> well
<legodude> sometimes
<ardchoille> legodude:  alias namesearch='apt-cache search --names-only'
<ardchoille> then just use namesearch package-name-here
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> I usually stick them in my .profile
<ardchoille> that works
<legodude> hrm
<legodude> I think though I had a better way of doing this a while ago
<legodude> I thought I downloaded some program
<legodude> I don't remember having to update apt-file before
<ardchoille> legodude: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/PkgMgr
<jibs> hi
<draik> ardchoille: Would you know why HTOP shows me as having 2 CPUs when I, in fact, only have 1 CPU.
<legodude> are you sure about that?
<legodude> what cpu do you have?
<genii> Possibly hyperthreading CPU
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> do a cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Nikke> Someone who can tell me why xchat icon isn transparant in kde but in gnome? :)
<ardchoille> draik: I'm afraid I'm not that knowledgable about htop
<genii> Nikke: Because it's a GTK application
<ardchoille> yeah, GTK
<draik> ardchoille: Not a problem. Thank you.
<Nikke> genii, ok i quess i have to make a own transparant icon then?
<genii> Nikke: Probably :)
<Nikke> genii, hehe okey
<ardchoille> Nikke: Never turn down a chance to play in gimp :)
<Nikke> ardchoille, sorry for make you sad now but im probably gonna do it in photoshop on my school laptop :)
<Nikke> hehe
<ardchoille> hehe
<Nikke> anyway, my second question.. is it just me or is the panel in new kubuntu kde 4.1 panel very unstable?
<Nikke> the tray icons changes background and sometimes the whole panel just dies
<wayneward> ive noticed graphic corruption on the panel and the kick off menu is to big for my asus 701 :-(
<legodude> is there any way to remove the transparency from the panel?
<wayneward> well it was small on 8.4 when i upgreded to 8.4.1 the kick of menu went to big and i lost my log on notification
<wayneward> well i get a notification but its all broke up?
<wayneward> the sound
<wayneward> ive only just started testing so not posted because its release 2morro
<wayneward> ill test after upgrade and post all my bugs in one go
<mot_> does kde 4.1 in 8.10rc run/render/draw "slow" for anyone?
<mot_> my apps, my windows, minimizing/maximizing just seems to draw pretty slowly. i'm on a brand new laptop with a 512mb nvidia 9600m gt
<wayneward> im thinking of upgrading my asus to 1gig of ram to run kde 4
<wayneward> its a bit slugigsh
<wayneward> sluggish sorry
<genii> wayneward: Can't hurt
<wayneward> yes i think it will be great then!
<wayneward> have you tried disabling desktop effects
<wayneward> i have a nvidia 256meg 6600 and its fine with the latest nvidia driver smooth as a baby
<genii> wayneward: cpu is 6600 or video?
<Nikke> i disabled desktop effects and now it runs great
<wayneward> my nvidia is 6600 and the chip is a amd 3000+
<wayneward> are you using the nv driver or nvidia driver?
<mot_> Nikke, how do you disable desktop effects then?
<wayneward> im having this strange problem in kde4 after a while my machine starts slowing and i can see disk activity its like a loop i sometimes have ctrl alt del to kill the X server anyone else have this problem..
<wayneward> could do with a fix for it!!
<bobbo85> I have two dvds here from blockbuster, and neither of them will play in VLC or Mplayer
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> wayneward: Likely your swap partition is being used a lot due to lack of ram
 * DaSkreech hands scary coffee to genii
<wayneward> should i turn of swap or just add more ram
<genii> DaSkreech: Yay, coffee!
<genii> wayneward: Turning off swap will likely worsen it
<DaSkreech> wayneward: add more ram add more swap
<bobbo85> I have the restricted extras package, and watched a dvd successfully before... just wierd that two separate DVDs wont play now, and even dolphin recognizes their titles and files
<genii> wayneward: So that leaves more ram, then enlarge the swap partition as well
<wayneward> ill just add a gig of ram im not meant to have swap on the asus as its solid state disk
<genii> Ah. Yes, good plan in that regard then.
<wayneward> i think a gig will be enough
<bobbo85> Is there a difference between ubuntu extras and kubuntu extras?
<wayneward> its been fine with 512 ram till i upgraded !
<jack__> Hi.
<wayneward> firefox chews loads of ram!   and konqueror just keeps crashin so im in a pickle!!  ha ha
<draik> How do I install from source? The instructions say "just type make". I did and I get errors. I'm trying to install PS3. Here is the link to the site/download:   http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Monitoring/ps3-6090.shtml
<jack__> Are there any themes available for KDE out of the box, like Blubuntu for Ubuntu?
<dwidmann> wayneward: opera?
<draik> wayneward: I'm "forced" to use opera
<wayneward> yes i may try that now
<wayneward> can i get that through apt?  why are you forced to use opera
<draik> wayneward: It takes up to 2-3 minutes to load and then it's about 5 seconds of usage before it freezes for about 1-2 minutes... rinse and repeat.
<dwidmann> wayneward: no, you get it from their website
<wayneward> ah ill take a look many thanks i tried renicing firefox which works
<wayneward> i may create a launcher that just renices it
<draik> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<genii> wayneward: If it's firefox, might be pages with flash content. I have this issue occasionally
<wayneward> ah yes thats a good point
<DaSkreech> jack__: Huh?
<wayneward> ill remove the plugin from konquorer and test again
<wayneward> cheers
<draik> I wish it was that easy for my Firefox issue. Google.com doesn't have anything major that would cause issues. I click on the address bar and then I can get a letter or two for the site address before it freezes on me.
<jack__> DaSkreech: I'm using the default Crystal/QtCurve theme right now. What kind of themes would I download to replace Crystal/QtCurve.
<DaSkreech> jack__: KDE3 ?
<draik> How do I install from source? The instructions say "just type make". http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Monitoring/ps3-6090.shtml
<jack__> Yes.
<jack__> Installed just yesterday.
<genii> draik: The url entry bar of firefox, or the text entry field of google ?
<bobbo85> What's this?  libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<draik> genii: address bar
<wayneward> go to medibuntu
<wayneward> add the repos and install libdvdcss2
<wayneward> to fix
<draik> !medibuntu | bobbo85
<ubottu> bobbo85: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<genii> draik: This hapens when you have like 10,000 urls you have typed in previously. It wants to try dynamically listing the matches letter by letter as you type them in
<DaSkreech> jack__: kde-look.org
<jack__> Yeah I'm there. But which section? Themes/Styles -> KDE 3.2 - 3.5
<wayneward> okee sleep time good bye my friends
<DaSkreech> jack__: sounds good
<genii> draik: I occasionally use the Tools...Clear Private Data feature to clear it all out
<draik> genii: It's a new install. No addresses coming up. It's all cleared at the end of FF sessions. Trying "bash.org" or even "youtube.com" would let me put 2 letters in before the freeze.
<jack__> Like, I like the QtCurve theme on the second page.
<jack__> I'm downloading the .tar.bz2 right now.
<draik> I was viewing HTOP and it drops CPU to 0.0%
<jack__> Now is it easy to install themes like Ubuntu where I can drag them?
<jack__> Or is there a different way?
<genii> draik: Hmm. I haven't seen that behaviour before
<DaSkreech> jack__: It's harder than Ubuntu unfortunately
<jack__> Boo. I'm reading the "README" in the archive.
<jack__> The directions kind of...suck.
<draik> genii: Seems that nobody else has either. I've reported the bug and nothing.
<bobbo85> thanks draik, which medibuntu repository should i add if i'm using kubuntu kde4?
<l3d>   whats better then kompozer
<draik> bobbo85: I don't think it matters. Honestly, I'd go with what seems compatible for your setup (32- or 64-bit system)
<genii> draik: Do you have some extension like URL Entry Helper    ?
<draik> genii: Nope. No extensions
<draik> How do I install OpenGL and SDL 1.2.5 or newer?
<draik> Seems that I may be missing these
<bobbo85> how do i find out what version of kubuntu i'm using?  like 8.10 ibex etc
<draik> bobbo85: "lsb_release -a"
<DaskreecH> pyro_17: hello
<DaskreecH> you were asking about Typing programs?
<DaskreecH> try TuxType
<draik> I think my real question is, How do I know if I've got OpenGL and SDL 1.2.5 or newer?
 * Danu is back.
<bobbo85> thanks again draik
<draik> bobbo85: Not a problem.
<genii> /j #ubuntu-release-party
<genii> bah too many /
<draik> LOL
<genii> draik: Bit nuts in there
 * draik knows where genii is going to be right now...
<Nikke> Hey someone with kde 4.1 and 22" who can print the font settings for me? i tried to set to to default but the font is.. hmmf very ugly :P
<Nikke> i restarted x but nothing happens
<Nikke> happends
<Nikke> my fonts in kubuntu are messed up, i tried to use the default button and restarted x. Bu the font is still messy :(
<genii> Nikke: Did you ask in #kubuntu-kde4    yet?
<Nikke> genii, nope but i will now
<Nikke> * #kubuntu-kde4 #kubuntu :Forwarding to another channel
<Nikke> :S
<ardchoille> yeah, it's close enough to the release
<ardchoille> we were told they'd merge soon
<genii> ardchoille: Some warning woulda been nice .....
<genii> Nikke: Apologies, did not know they merged already
<Nikke> genii, =)
<Nikke> is it stable version of kde in 8.10?
<ardchoille> depends on who you ask :)
<Nikke> it feels very unstable for me :P
<Nikke> i had to disable all effects, but thats because my gfx card sucks
<Nikke> but it feels very unstable.. plasma crashes from time to time
<Nikke> it has crasched several times just in a couple of hours
<powertool08> anyone know if mpd can play locally and stream at the same time?
<bibstha> Nikke: which gfx cad?
<nekostar> wth
<nekostar> so what kubuntu is now officially kde4?
<bibstha> nekostar: yeah
<genii> Yup
<nekostar> kk
<bibstha> :-) thats a good thing i guess, its really nice
<nekostar> how's k4intrepid
<nekostar> i ask because i'm tired of gnome's depreciations
<nekostar> its fine if you wanna make the interface simple
<nekostar> as long as you dont depreciate my ability to do what i would like.
<Nikke> bibstha, 315783
<Nikke> 	
<Nikke> XFX GeForce 6200A 256MB :P
<Nikke> oups sorry
<Nikke> powertool08, shouldnt be any problem i think
<nickwinl> i luv it.. Does anyone know how it is that screen resolutions aren't being saved on-the-fly under x86, e.g. you have to go to System Settings -> C.A. -> Display to revert the prior saved res?
<nickwinl> i'm launchpadding it, now
<genii> Some of the launchpad and forums may be down due to server overload as people keep trying to get Intrepid
<nickwinl> L.P. search is working, now
<Nikke> bibstha, why do you ask?
<bibstha> Nikke: coz u said it isn't stable
<Nikke> bibstha, ah okey ;)
<bibstha> Nikke: probably sth wrong with drivers,
<Nikke> sth?
<bibstha> something*
<Nikke> ah
<bibstha> wrong with nvidia drivers
<bibstha> do you guys have release party? at ur place?
<Nikke> witch drivers should i use
<Nikke> hmm we had it when 8.04 came
<bibstha> same here, its al festival season and everyone's bg so no release party imo
<powertool08> Nikke: do you know how to do it? When I set up streaming I lost the local audio
<Nikke> powertool08, im afraid not
<nickwinl> does anyone know of a modern GUI or CLI equivalent to displayconfig? Might answer Nikke's question at the same time, too.
<negercer> hi
<negercer> anyone know, when is the realease of kubuntu 8.10?
<Nikke> negercer, soon
<Nikke> we hope :)
<negercer> ok
<negercer> where can find advances documentation about Latex?
<genii> !info kxgenerator | nickwinl
<ubottu> nickwinl: kxgenerator (source: kxgenerator): KDE X Server configuration utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 167 kB, installed size 656 kB
 * genii sips his coffee
<mot_> when is 8.10 final hitting the repos?
<bibstha> mot_: #ubuntu-release-party
<mot_> i just bought a brand new laptop and decided i didn't like kde 4.1.2 (laggy, draws too slow - even with proprietary drivers)
<mot_> however, i need 2.6.26+ (8.04 stops at 2.6.24) for wifi support =\
<mot_> is it just me, or does kde 4.1.2 crash a lot, not retain settings, and render/draw windows slowly?
<mot_> i'm on a brand new laptop (512mb nvidia 9600m gt)
<bibstha> mot_: its fine in mine,
<Techlari> hello, I'm kinda new to ubuntu, on live cd now, tried to install on hard drives but I get Err5, I checked if the cd was error free and it was, tried on both harddrives, it stops loading at 24%.
<bibstha> mot_: poblems with nvidia gfx cards
<bibstha> drivers?
<mot_> bibstha, i'm using the proprietary 177 drivers from jockey-kde
<mot_> *shrugs*
<mot_> things actually render better
<mot_> before i install those drivers, but the colors are a tiny bit off if i don't
<mot_> are there other nvidia drivers i can install besides the proprietary ones?
<ironman> hi
<Techlari> hi
<ironman> hi how can i get permission to open a device?? have problems with a printer that genrates an error mss
<Techlari> so anyone know what's wrong if one get Err5 when trying to install Ubuntu?
<ironman> unable to open device "hal:////........." permission denied
<ironman> no this problem is when try to print
<Techlari> I'm not an admin or helper
<ironman> this mssg is generated by the spooler
<ironman> ah ok no problem
<ironman> is anybody alive here but Techlari?
<Techlari> there was 2 a min ago lol
<ironman> lol bad luck
<genii> ironman: http://www.plasticboy.de/2008/06/01/unable-to-open-device-halorgfreedesktophaldevicesusb_device_-permission-denied/
<genii> I'm alive. Somewhat.
<Techlari> good luck :)
<Techlari> can you help me as well maybe?
<bibstha> does ibex have a graphical adsl/dsl connection manager?
<ironman> tks geni
<mot_> once i install envyng-core what command starts it?
<genii> ironman: You're welcome
<bibstha> mot_: dpkg -L envyng-core | grep bin
<mot_> ahh i did -l not -L
<mot_> thanks
<Techlari> it's the first time I'm trying to install Ubuntu and I don't get it to work
<bibstha> Techlari: it should work on itself
<Techlari> well I get an error
<bibstha> what kind of?
<Techlari> and install stop at 24%, the error say it's a harddisk, or cd/dvd problem or cd is corrupt
<Techlari> I did the cd error check and it was fine
<Techlari> but 1 of the harddisks have windows on it maybe, the other harddisk was supposed to be unformatted
<genii> mot_: See paragraph beginning " 4)" here http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<Techlari> I tried installing on both harddisks but it was same problem on both attempts
<bibstha> Techlari: hardy or intrepid?
<Techlari> what's those? hehe
<bibstha> i mean which version of ubuntu?
<bibstha> 8.04 or 8.10?
<Techlari> where can I check it? I forgot and the cd is unlabeled
<HUYDQ> help me!
<HUYDQ> i upgrade to Kubuntu 8.10
<Techlari> I found version 2.22.2 Gnome Desktop *but not version of Ubuntu*
<HUYDQ> but successful
<HUYDQ> not successful
<HUYDQ> Can you help me to do a command
<HUYDQ> have you live cd 8.10
<genii> HUYDQ: The servers are currently overloaded. Try again later.
<HUYDQ> ??
<HUYDQ> ok
<HUYDQ> thanks
<Techlari> Where can I find what Ubuntu version the Live CD is from the CD desktop thingy? Sorry HUYDQ, I don't know
<genii> Techlari: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Techlari> if I find my way lol
<bibstha> lsb_release -a
<HUYDQ> Ok
<HUYDQ> It is RC
<HUYDQ> For server , not desktop
<Techlari> I
<genii> Techlari: Alternately:   lsb_release -v
<Techlari> I'm using the CD right now with Ubuntu on it
<bibstha> brb guys
<genii> Techlari:  lsb_release -r                    rather :)
<Techlari> I don't know how to do commands etc very well, where_
<genii> Techlari: Do them in Terminal or Konsole
<genii> ubuntu->Terminal     kubuntu->konsole
<HUYDQ> ok
<HUYDQ> Continue
<Techlari> Applications & Places & System?
<Techlari> I don't think it's kubuntu anyway
<Techlari> do I need to Add the Terminal program?
<Techlari> ah found the terminal
<genii> Techlari: You have regular Ubuntu then and not Kubuntu. But either way the command:     lsb_release -r            should tell you what distribution
<Techlari> trying to run the terminal but the Update (package) manager starts running and the terminal shut down
<Techlari> it's like running on limited space and if not having enough space it cancels the new process
<genii> Techlari: Let the other thing finish or error out then
<Techlari> it doesn't want to start, it loads for a bit and close down
<Techlari> maybe my hardware is too poor on this computer, not sure what speed the processor are, but I have 1GB ram put in
<genii> Techlari: When you hit alt-tab does it cycle through the apps?
<Techlari> yes
<Techlari> I just have Pidgin and this conversation window running
<genii> Techlari: OK. Another way. ctrl-alt-f1              then do the command:  lsb_release -r                   then, IMPORTANTLY:     alt-f7 to get back to desktop
<genii> Techlari: Or cycle thru consoles with ctrl-alt-f1 ctrl-alt-f2    etc til you hit the gui one
<Techlari> I got terminal popping up for a second but it died again
<Techlari> ok I\ll try the other way
<genii> (may not be on livecd that many consoles)
<Techlari> 8.04 Ubuntu
<genii> So Hardy
<Techlari> I was told to run the burn of the CD on slow which I did (can't remember exact speed right now though)
<genii> Techlari: You said the cd passes the self-check?
<Techlari> yeah
<genii> Techlari: You have less than 256Mb of ram currently?
<Techlari> 1GB in memory sticks
<Techlari> 512 x2
<genii> Techlari: OK.
 * genii thinks
<genii> Techlari: Is it a Mitsumi cd drive?
<Techlari> I tried the guided install with using whole harddisk space
<Techlari> hm no compact disc
<genii> Yes, thats usually the best safe option (entire disk, guided)
<genii> Techlari: I assume the disk is largr than 3Gb ?
<Techlari> 1 is 61Gb and other is 80Gb+
<genii> OK
<Techlari> graphics card might be troubling though
<Techlari> but not sure it should effect the install
<Techlari> and so far I haven't noticed gfx problems (mainly cause I haven't been running any programs with 3D)
<Techlari> it's 2 Maxtor harddrives
<genii> Techlari: You could try during cd boot, at the menu it gives: f5   then before the "---" put a kernel option like       vga
<Techlari> ok just write there?
<Techlari> ok I'll try it, be back in a while I presume
<genii> Techlari: Yes, then hit Enter to use that as an additional option to use during boot
<genii> I'll be here :)
<Techlari> Thanks mate
<live_CD_user> ﻿does anybody know, should and md5sum of a mounted image of a hard drive be the same as the md5sum of the original hard drive (image was made with dd)? or is there a better way to ensure the image matches the original?
<corigo> 1. Is there a website for the kdesktop project? 2. Does anyone have a blog or link to a good quick start with KDesktop 4?
<ardchoille> corigo: I would think  http://www.kde.org/  would be good seeing as kde4 is the default now
<rgreening> www.kubuntu.org as well... if you are interested in the kubuntu-desktop under (K)Ubuntu
<rgreening> nm.. my brain is fried. forgot what chan I was on
 * rgreening need ssleep so bad
<genii> live_CD_user: You could do a small test. make a small swap partition. dd it. Then compare the md5sums
<genii> live_CD_user: You can also loopmount the dd image, then rsync the drive contents to it
<Techlari> genkii: ok I didn't find 'kernel' anywhere, did you mean High Contrast, Magnifier, Screen Reader, Braille Terminal, Keyboard Modifiers, On-Screen Keyboard ?
<live_CD_user> genii: great idea on the small image test, thanks.
<genii> Techlari: No. There is a way to edit the kernel load line, but it's been so long now. Not f5 apparently :)
<Techlari> maybe from the Braille Terminal_
<Techlari> ?
<theUnBanned> hi
<theUnBanned> would someone be so kind and ask in #remote-exploit why im banned ?
<genii> theUnBanned: You've already been told in #ubuntu of the steps to take. Stop persisting in this subject.
<theUnBanned> genii: i wasnt told shit in #ubuntu
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theUnBanned> genii: can't you just poke your head in #remote-exploit for me ?
<genii> No
<theUnBanned> well then fuck you nigger.
<theUnBanned> (fuck'n nigger)
<Techlari> mature
<genii> <sigh>
<theUnBanned> http://loljesus.com/wp-content/uploads/suckit.JPG
<genii>  /msg chanserv op #kubuntu genii
<genii> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii>  /msg chanserv op #kubuntu genii
<Techlari> ﻿(05:48:26 AM) Ryan: Thats your issues, windows won't let it load the linux master boot
<genii> Riddell: Thanks
<Techlari> ok so any ideas on how I go around that?
<genii> Techlari: Try f6
<genii> Techlari: Wait, what was that from Ryan?
<Nikke> is there a qt version of firefox?
<Techlari> how is the kernel supposed to look like? oh he wasn't informed of the 24% loaded on the install, sec
<Techlari> (05:53:52 AM) Ryan: Hehe, let me think on it for a sec. And see if I can recreate the issue on my lappy (Running Ubuntu 8.04)
<Techlari> genkii: he wasn't informed of the percentage already loaded on the installation
<l3ddude> so hows every one doing?
<Techlari> horriffic otherwise fine lol
<l3ddude> lol
<l3ddude> considering the month thats a good thing right
<Techlari> been a rather horrific month overall
<Techlari> but I shouldn't complain, have been fortunate to not have to experience any natural disasters
<l3ddude> same here
<Techlari> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8,04 on my computer
<Techlari> but it stops at 24 percent saying Err5
<l3ddude> not sure what that means
<Techlari> cd, cdreader, harddrive problem
<l3ddude> does it say anything else
<Techlari> but cd is fine, and cdreader should be fine
<Techlari> no not really
<genii> Techlari: Research indicates error 5 means can't write to disk. Some bug report on launchpad regarding this suggests to turn off BIOS virus checking
<Techlari> something with the harddrives I guess
<genii> Techlari: "can't write to disk" could also mean there is a bad sector or such
<l3ddude> well I guess I shall hit the bed kinda slow in here right now
<Techlari> night night
<genii> l3ddude: Sleep well
<ardchoille> what time is Intrepid stable actually going to be released for download?
<l3ddude> night all
<genii> ardchoille: I don't think anyone actually knows
<ardchoille> ok
<Techlari> I'll just burn another CD but a DVD instead, Ryan said that a DVD disc solved many ppls problems
<Nikke> ardchoille, rc is stable :)
<Nikke> i dont think they are gonna do some major updates before they releases the final
<ardchoille> Nikke: good point
<ardchoille> would take a lot of work for a full spin
<ardchoille> I was just wanting to try the livecd
<Nikke> ardchoille, =)
<genii> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-8.10       shows 3 hours ago was supposed to have been
<Techlari> logging now, bye
<ardchoille> genii: thanks
<genii> ardchoille: You're welcome
<Techlari> oh and thanks for the help anyways :)
<Techlari> bye bye
<ardchoille> genii: well I don't see any way to download 8.10. The download link at kubuntu.org allows downloading 8.04
<genii> Sorry, had not refreshed the page :) 6 hours now
<ardchoille> I'll have to wait, the rc is the only thing available
<Nikke> ardchoille, as i said rc is stable
<ardchoille> downloading
<ardchoille> gotta love wget -c
<genii> :)
<ardchoille> 29 hours :(
 * genii blinks
<ardchoille> it's settling down..
 * ardchoille tries a diff server
<ardchoille> ah, this is ore like it
<ardchoille> 160.39K/s   ETA  1:02:36
<genii> Yes, that's livable :)
<ardchoille> whoa, just learned I could have a console as a tab in konversation
<niklauz> release day, no?
<pan_> in update-manager i have a lot of kde updates how do i get rid of it?
<genii> niklauz: In some time zones :)
<ardchoille> pan_: you install the updates
<ardchoille> ;)
<pan_> its like a long list
<ardchoille> pan_: you're going to install them eventually, right?
<pan_> i dont even use kubuntu
<pan_> hm
<genii> pan_: If you don't ue kubuntu why are you here?
<ardchoille> the package manager only updates the things you have installed, so evidentally you have some kde packages installed
<pan_> i haven't given it a chance i have it cause i installed ubuntu ultimate 1.9
<genii> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<niklauz> genii: :)
<pan_> kubuntu is loaded in sessions when i start up in gdm startup right?
<pan_> or am i wrong?
<pan_> i type in konquerer and it loads like a nautilus
<ardchoille> pan konqueror also serves as a file manager in kde
<genii> pan_: Any QT based application you use requires kde libraries behind it to load
<pan_> right
<pan_> oh
<sba61> hi, how do I search for stuff in the new adept? the search field doesn't seem to work
<delian> are there any speed hinderances with kde4?
<bulbec> Hello?
<sba61> delian: no, I didn't notice any speed issues. still quite some rough edges though (imho)
<b0nn> hrm
<b0nn> Ive just dist-upgraded, and lost X
<delian> sba61: i'm using gnome; so it's just kubuntu-kde4-desktop, yes?
<ardchoille> kubuntu-kde4-desktop , yes
<sba61> delian: yep
<ardchoille> That's what's in my hardy repos
<delian> heh, and that's it?
<sba61> might be kubuntu-desktop with ibex now :/
<bulbec> can somebody help me? i made a backup of my computer and i had to use it, i got KERNEL PANIC and now i cant reinstall the Kubuntu, it writes "Buffer I/O error no device sda, logical block 0. PLZ SOMEBODY HELP ME
<delian> hmm. i'm on intrepid, i don't have the kubuntu-members-kde4/ repository, but the regular ones with backports/universe.
<ardchoille> delian: It's a meta-package.. it pulls in all the needed components of kde4. You'll see when you go to install it
<genii> bulbec: That sounds suspiciously like failed hard drive.
<b0nn> anyone have an idea how I can get X up and running on my laptop?
<b0nn> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<b0nn> but startx says "error no screens found"
<bulbec> genii i dont really know whats that. im new on this, cau u tell me plz how can i fix my problem?
<James> hi all
<genii> bulbec: Try removing that hard drive from the computer and replacing it with one you know is good. Then attempt installing Kubuntu onto this replacement drive.
<JamesSVK> when will be 8.10 relase??
<bulbec> i've installed it in another hard drive and its OK, but the other one dont want to work
<delian> JamesSVK: some time today
<JamesSVK> thanks
<JamesSVK> because i look for it on kubuntu homepage and still nothing
<JamesSVK> ohh and one simple question: I need some backup software, which will backup files and MYSQL database
<ardchoille> JamesSVK: tar can do that
<ardchoille> there's also a gui app called Keep that is supposed to be a good backup utility
<JamesSVK> ive tryed keeep
<JamesSVK> *keep
<ardchoille> I like tar.. it's simple, fast, and I can throw it in a cronjob :)
<JamesSVK> and try to backup full system via root
<powertool08> JamesSVK: I think acronis is backup software?
<JamesSVK> acronis?
<powertool08> JamesSVK: alot of people use tar or rsync it seems
<JamesSVK> ok i try it, thanks
<powertool08> JamesSVK: http://www.acronis.com/ I don't know if its in the repos or free or much of anything other than it exists
<JamesSVK> but acronis is not OpenSource, isnt it?
<powertool08> no idea
<powertool08> I've just heard people say it saved their butt
<ardchoille> I don't see anything related to "acronis" i the Hardy repos
<powertool08> guess its not there, like I said, it may be enterprise level stuff that costs, I'm just aware of its existence
<ardchoille> might be in the partner repo or something
<genii> No, I have partner enabled and apt-cache draws a blank
<powertool08> hmm, 15 day free trial from the website, guess its not free, oh well I'd look into tar/rsync then
<ardchoille> I just use tar in a cronjob and let the system get backed up while I sleep
<powertool08> JamesSVK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 51 pages of backup discussion
<ardchoille> powertool08: hehe
<JamesSVK> i got 10 same computers and i want to install ubuntu on both
<JamesSVK> can i copy partition + setup grub?
<powertool08> wait... actually its 70
<ardchoille> JamesSVK: then I would look into use PartImage to make an image of the first install and then use that image to install onto the other machines. That's what I do and installing the image onto the others takes about 4 minutes per machine
<ardchoille> JamesSVK: There's a nice livecd that has a ton of admin tools on it including PartImage: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
 * ardchoille wonders if the bot knows about it
<ardchoille> !sysresccd
<ubottu> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ardchoille> heh, nice
<powertool08> !powertool08
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertool08
<SkEmO> ta mañana! , que descansen o/
<powertool08> :(
<powertool08> ok. then
<JamesSVK> thanks again
<JamesSVK> you save my time :)
<antonio23> hi
<antonio23> somebody online?
<JamesSVK> sure
<antonio23> hi
<antonio23> do you know what hour 8.10 will be released?
<ardchoille> antonio23: You might as well download the rc, as far as I know there weren't any huge bugs that would have required a complete rebuild
<niklauz> the final
<niklauz> the final hour
<niklauz> prepare yourself
<niklauz> the iterative release is nigh
 * genii makes more coffee!
<antonio23> hehe
<antonio23>  I tried to upgrade my 8.04 system
<antonio23> and now I cannot start it
<antonio23> I am on my vista partition now
<genii> antonio23: Any informative error messages it gives?
<antonio23> mmm
<antonio23> it starts, I can see the mouse but then appears a message just before I can log in
<antonio23> and then appears a kind of DOS
<antonio23> antonio.login
<yurimxpxman> anybody know if there'll be a (easy) way to keep KDE3 while upgrading the rest of the system to 8.10?
<genii> antonio23: Not any error. Just no graphical system.
<JamesSVK> yurimxpxman: install KDE3 manuallz
<genii> yurimxpxman: If you have kde3 now, you'll have it afterwards
<JamesSVK> yurimxpxman: install KDE3 manually
<yurimxpxman> genii: are you sure? I'm afraid it'll wipe out those old packages.. honestly, I *hate* KDE4. I'd sooner use GNOME
<genii> yurimxpxman: I'm sure. I had on my testing partition 8.04/kde3 which went to 8.10RC and kde3 stayed intact
<yurimxpxman> genii: well, that's good to hear.. but will it break anything, like default apps or something?
<genii> yurimxpxman: So far have not noticed any kde3 applications breaking. But I use generally just basic things
<yurimxpxman> genii: I haven't used KDE4 in a while.. how is it right now?
<genii> yurimxpxman: Some like it. I don't.
<yurimxpxman> genii: for me, it's not even that it's not finished yet. I really hate the new interface.. everything they changed, period.
<bibstha> how do i get ubuntu | kubuntu laptop stickers?
<genii> yurimxpxman: Well, can add "classic" kmenu which helps some. But I'm not crazy about plasmoids
<genii> bibstha: Visit the store
<genii> !store
<ubottu> Buy some Official Ubuntu Merchandise & Professional Support. See https://shop.canonical.com/
<yurimxpxman> bibstha: they also come in the shipit cd packages
<genii> They limit shipit now to 1 copy :(
<bibstha> genii: how come? previously it was order as much as you can..
<yurimxpxman> genii: I hadn't heard that :(
<genii> Sad but true
<genii> bibstha: Previously it was, yes
<genii> In fact I ordered 25 CDs from them once
<yurimxpxman> genii: plasma's what I hate most about KDE4. No matter how many features they come up with, we'll still be stuck with plasma
<genii> Hmm. I see in shipit now they have still multiple orders available but it's special request
<ardchoille> is there any way to turn plasma off or hide the panel altogether?
<bibstha> ardchoille: just remove the panel?
<ardchoille> there's an idea
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: plasma isn't a panel. It's the engine that generates all the applets, panels, icons, etc
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: it's pretty much all the chrome material on the desktop
<ardchoille> I never liked all that eye candy anyway
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: I hate eye candy. That's all KDE4 is, imo
<ardchoille> guess I'll be using fluxbox :)
<sba61> how do you make article fonts in akregator smaller?
<bulbec> Hello, i cant start mu hadr disk, after typing dmesg | agrep ata5 i got a message that says@PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i 8042" can somebody tell me plz how to resolve my problem and make work the hard disk, im new on linux and im desperate
<madhell> WHERE THE FUCK IS THE BLURTOOTH SHIT??!!
<madhell> hello
<madhell> ?
<madhell> I need help
<madhell> I've spent 11 hours looking everywhere
<guaqua> you have snowball's chance in hell getting help by "asking" like that
<jussi01> !ohmy | madhell
<ubottu> madhell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<madhell> sorry
<madhell> I am frustrated
<guaqua> does the system recognize your bluetooth device?
<madhell> yes
<madhell> the device recognizes kubuntu
<guaqua> tried running kbluetooth?
<madhell> it's a blackberry
<madhell> ok I am trying now
<guaqua> now, it's a blueberry problem if your kubuntu system works
<madhell> KBluetooth is already running.
<sivaji_> what about ubuntu release ?
<marekt> hi i have a problem in one of the tutorials for making lirc working, there is a line "sudo apt-get source kernel-source-2.6.10" my kernek version in 2.6.27 when i try to do this command, it tells me uablo to find source.... can you help?
<aptanet> does anyone know where the the Kubuntu network settings utility stores its configuration?
<emanuele42_g> hello
<aptanet> if I dare to make any changes with it all interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces bar lo get deleted and, although kubuntu thinks they are configured, I have no networking
<thumper> WTF? Why is the locale set to LC_ALL?
<CrazyKlompjes> Hello?
<CrazyKlompjes> anyone know-when Kubuntu 8.10 will be released?
<bentob0x> #kubuntu-kde4 gone?
<CrazyKlompjes> bentob0x, the reason is that KDE 4.1+ is default
<CrazyKlompjes> for Kubuntu 8.10
<CrazyKlompjes> So no seperate irc channel is required
<bentob0x> ah nice :)
<bentob0x> thx CrazyKlompjes
<CrazyKlompjes> welcome anytime :D
<bentob0x> when is KDE 5 out?
<bentob0x> (only j/k)
<CrazyKlompjes> lol, I wish-
<CrazyKlompjes> KDE 5 wont be out for a long long time-
<bentob0x> :)
<CrazyKlompjes> when all of us use touchscreens and stuff -
<bentob0x> or brain connectors
<bentob0x> KDE 5 will be the interface in your head
<bentob0x> and gnome will be used for small people
<bentob0x> :)
<CrazyKlompjes> hahaha
<nicola> hi i have a acer aspire 5100 laptop
<CrazyKlompjes> Very true
<CrazyKlompjes> I mean-hello
<CrazyKlompjes> Nicola
<nicola> and i have problems with webcam firmware
<CrazyKlompjes> do any errors occur?-if so list em' :)
<CrazyKlompjes> what webcam are you using btw?
<nicola> the webcam included in the laptop
<CrazyKlompjes> aha-ok
<CrazyKlompjes> let me check
<nicola> i try to install linux uvc drivers but it doesn't work
<bentob0x> nicola, in a console type lspci -n
<bentob0x> and paste the results in here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<nicola> ok
<CrazyKlompjes> nicola-have you ever tried using the webcam program --"Cheese"?
<nicola> no
<nicola> i install it now
<CrazyKlompjes> that was the only app that worked with my Webcam-
<CrazyKlompjes> my built-in one :)
<amerigo> hello
<amerigo> I need a tip: somebody knows a program for voice recognition - to write text in kubuntu??
<amerigo> ... there's nobody???
<jussi01> amerigo: Im not sure of a native one, but Ive been told dragon naturally speaking works great in wine.
<nicola_> i don't see the webcam in http://kmuto.jp/debian/
<nicola_> there are driver for graphical card, wireless card but anything about webcam
<nicola_> http://rafb.net/p/2jtTU687.html
<nicola_> you can see here the result
<amerigo> jussi01: i know dragon naturally speaking but it is commercial (or not)?
<jussi01> amerigo: yeah its commercial iirc
<amerigo> jussi01: my problem is that i need of a program immediately, i got no time ti buy one...
<amerigo> or a loose this work
<amerigo> or i loose this work
<jussi01> amerigo: do they not have direct buy from their website?
<amerigo> no have credit card
<amerigo> jussi01: I don't have ...
<jussi01> amerigo: sorry, i cant help then.
<amerigo> thank you Jussi01, ever the best effort
<amerigo> from you
<nicola_> but if i type lsusb i see Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<martijn> how do i install mp3 support? when i install libxine1-ffmpeg, amarok still tells me there is no support for mp3....
<amerigo> !speack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speack
<amerigo> !speach
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speach
<amerigo> !speech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech
<amerigo> ! speech
<amerigo> ! voice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice
<amerigo> !voice
<pritam> I had installed a second language on Kubuntu and after i tried to remove it , some menus stilll show up in that second language
<martijn> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pritam> can anyone help regarding this
<CrazyKlompjes> Have you tried going to the K control panel and changing it manually?Maybe after you got rid of the second language-the computer still thinks you are using it...and such...
<CrazyKlompjes> pritam*
<pritam> yeah
<pritam> u are right what you said
<CrazyKlompjes> ok :)
<CrazyKlompjes> So has it changed back to normal pritam?
<pritam> no i cannot find K control panel
<pritam> i see System settings
<CrazyKlompjes> alright, in the terminal type "kcontrol"
<CrazyKlompjes> then look for language in the search portion of the window pritam-
<CrazyKlompjes> or System settings-General-Personal-regional
<CrazyKlompjes> pritam*
<nicola_> bentob0x: http://rafb.net/p/2jtTU687.html
<pritam> ok
<pritam> I followed your steps but i only see English language there
<pritam> :(
<pritam> however, when i installed the second language i did it from this same place
<bentob0x> nicola Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<bentob0x> that's it :)
<amerigo> ! text
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text
<CrazyKlompjes> pritam*Strange, I have never installed a second language, sorry it didn't work :(, what about changing to English UK then back to English USA?-could fix it :)
<pritam> the computer seems to think that i am still using the second language
<CrazyKlompjes> Have you restarted your computer
<CrazyKlompjes> since you have installed and uninstalled the second language?
<amerigo> I need a tip: somebody knows a program for speech recognition - to write text in kubuntu??
<pritam> yeah i did
<bentob0x> nicola_: are you going to update to 8.10?
<pritam> also another strange thing to tell you is
<bentob0x> or upgrade I mean
<pritam> that even after i had changed my computer to non-us language, not all the menus showed in the second language
<bentob0x> nicola_: 8.10 has the 2.6.27 kernel with some new generic webcam drivers
<pritam> only it showed in the few places
<Handcrafted> When will they release 8.10, shouldn't it be today?
<bentob0x> probably today in the US Handcrafted
<pritam> esp say when i try to browse a file which i have to upload as an attachement to a mail its then when the second language showed up
<bentob0x> you'll have to wait a few more hours :)
<CrazyKlompjes> pritam* oh...then what about the System Language?
<pritam> also th date and time shows up in the second language in some places
<pritam> system language is set to US english default
<nicola_> ok bentob0x
<nicola_> i try with the new version
<pritam> seems like a very strange bug
<CrazyKlompjes> pritam* With which programs does this bug occur?-all of the programs or is it only happening with a select few
<bentob0x> nicola_: it seems the best solution as these results don't look too good for your webcam: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=0402%3A5602+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
<pritam> only with this language thing
<pritam> rest everything is fine
<pritam> ok another error that i just got now is that when i do apt-get update it gives me this error,
<pritam> E: Malformed line 65 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<CrazyKlompjes> pritam: check http://www.kubuntuguide.org and copy their sources
<JuJuBee> If I use dpkg --get-selections > file.txt, can I use that on another machine to rebuild it if the hardware is not identical? (after installing the OS from CD?
<CrazyKlompjes> pritam: they will give you steps on that site on how to change your sources list, and it will fix that problem of yours :)
<dr_willis> JuJuBee,  yes.. but you have to watch out for it insxtalling things like nvidia drivers and other drivers you dont need.
<JuJuBee> On the original I did not install and proprietary video drivers.
<JuJuBee> *any
<JuJuBee> Does it matter that one box is Intel and the other is AMD?
<dr_willis> shouldent matter much. YOu can check the list and delete anything that you think may cause problems
<pritam> ok
<dr_willis> nvidia and wireless drivers are the 2 things taht come to mind on my machines when i clone them that way
<JuJuBee> K, thanks
<a_c_m> anyone know of a nice tool to remove unused kernels ?
<a_c_m> run out of free space on /boot so need to do some house keeping
<dr_willis> The package manager should be able to do that.
<amerigo> jussi01: still here buddy?
<dr_willis> I always keep 2 kernels..  just in case.
<a_c_m> yeah i plan to
<a_c_m> but was hoping for a idiots version, specifically for the task
<dr_willis> but i dont bother with a seperate /boot partion much any more
<a_c_m> i dont use ext2/3 for /
<dr_willis> Heh . 8.10 has a 'cruft' remover tool.. :)
<a_c_m> cruft?
<JuJuBee> dr_willis : what about sata vs. IDE HD?
<dr_willis> JuJuBee,  what about it?  theres no specific drivers for them if thats what you mean.
<JuJuBee> Yes, that is what I meant  Thanks
<amerigo> jussi01: I found this : http://sourceforge.net/projects/cmusphinx
<dr_willis> a_c_m,  now ya know why i plan on filing a bug on the 'name' of the tool/description. :) not everyone understands the word cruft... as in 'excess material/junk/dust'
<amerigo> jussi01: what do think about??
<ubuntoil> Hi, I have a macbook pro with an US English keyboard. I'm french and I need accent. I heard that there is an existing way to enable (somehow) to type accent like for example alt + ' + e
<amerigo> It is only a project
<a_c_m> humm
<a_c_m> dr_willis: but no tool for doing that in 8.3 ?
<dr_willis> a_c_m,  nope.. just use the package manager and uncheck the ones you dont need
<a_c_m> humm ok
<a_c_m> dr_willis: k thanks
<amerigo> jussio1: are you jussi01??
<krash> a_c_m: what fs do you use? reiser?
<qwas> ciao
<a_c_m> krash: XFS iirc
<a_c_m> lol or could be ZFS :S how do you check
<ardchoille> I downloaded and played a bit with the Intrepid rc. kde4 isn't as bad as I thought it would be and the dolphin on Intrepid is quite nice. Better than the dolphin on Hardy
<a_c_m> yeah kde4's dolphin is nice
<JontheEchidna> kde4 dolphin is waaaaay better than kde3 dolphin
<ardchoille> The only thing I couldn't figure out was how to change the color of the panel
<JontheEchidna> currently you'll have to get a theme in the color of your choice
<a_c_m> kde3 dolphin = no resize of detail col's
<a_c_m> which made it unusable imho
<JontheEchidna> kde3 dolphin = a crashy buggy mess in general
<krash> a_c_m: wow XFS? ain't that better for tons of bigger files?
<a_c_m> krash: erm, could be, i forget to be honest - made the choice quite some time ago, but remember at the time i did a fair bit of reading on it before i made up my mind
<dr_willis> You just dont rember why. :)
<krash> *laughs* I'm a reiserfs fan, although I just recently learned about his jail time and killing his wife, now I admire him more hehe
<dr_willis> I will stick with ext3 for now
<JontheEchidna> "ext3 is fine for me"
<JontheEchidna> I'd try ext4 once it gets more mainstream though
<krash> I dunno you have to admire any man whose got the gulls to actually kill his wife and bury her in the woods that is just gutsy
<krash> I'm still trying to kill my wife with kidness... Not working yet :(
<krash> err kindness
<rgreening> my luck, if mine died, she haunt me from the grave forever
<ubuntoil> Hi, where can I modify my keyboard layout?
<krash> under system settings I think
<krash> keyboard & mouse
<krash> Hrmm although I don't see it there either actually
<JontheEchidna> regional and language perhaps?
<ubuntoil> krash: well in fact I want something a little more precise, I would like to tell my system This touch does this sign
<ubuntoil> *this key I mean
<krash> ubuntoil: sign?
<ubuntoil> krash: symbol sorry ....
<krash> ubuntoil: May I ask, why?
<krash> ubuntoi: or you looking for like macros?
<ubuntoil> well, my keyboard is not corectly detected (MacBook Pro) and with the right option my key 'tilde' does not produce the correct symbol
<ubuntoil> by option I mean in kcontrol -> macbook pro keyboard
<cuznt> i still have resolution probs
<krash> ubuntoil: ahh did you try googling it? most likely someone already had that problem before but by chance you are the first you came to the right place :)
<cuznt> nvidia geforce5500
<krash> cuznt: you using the nvidia drivers?
<cuznt> yes
<ubuntoil> krash: yes  tried...no result...I'll do it one more time to be sure
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cuznt> i did that
<cuznt> that made it worserest
<cuznt> im at 800 x 600 now it was 640 x 480
<krash> cuznt: hrmm weird, what version ubuntu are you using?
<cuznt> 8.04.01
<cuznt> im on 3.x but i also have 4.1
<krash> cuznt: are you using the (I forgot the name, comiz?)
<cuznt> no
<cuznt> compiz
<cuznt> and no
<jussi01> !fixres | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<krash> well atleast I was close hehe been a rough morning
<krash> welp off to work fellers hollar ya need me hehe
<Guest87210> help me guys
<Guest87210> i am kinda new to irc chat so i would really appreciate it if any one can show me some few basic steps. i believe i was automaticcaly brought here after installin Konversasion
<Guest87210> konverstion i meant
<Riddell> Guest87210: you can use commands starting with / for various things
<Riddell>  /nick foo  will set your nickname
<Riddell>  /join #channel   will join a channel
<Guest76582> ok now what do the colors mean
<dr_willis> what colors?
<Guest76582> then there is something about nick-names poping up
<dr_willis> Not everyone sees the stuff the same - depends on the clients :)
<Guest76582> ok? i use Konverstion
<dr_willis> You may want to check the irc clients docs, and google for some irc basics guides.
<dr_willis> theres 100+ irc clients out there.
<Guest76582> ok thanks
<Guest76582> how do i register a nick name password and screen name if applicable
<dr_willis>  - /msg nickserv help
<dr_willis> and read the help info from nickserv :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | 8.10 almost out - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Guest76582> all i see is stuffs that look like this """[13:39] [Notice] -NickServ- REGISTER       Registers a nickname."""  how then do i use this
<dr_willis>   /msg nickserv help
<dr_willis> then read the info nickserv tells you
<krash> Guest76582: /msg nickserv register but it helps if you are signed in as the name you're registering :P
<administrator> true it does
<cuznt> no change dr_willis
<cuznt> i was able to change the X config
<Guest76582> i tried that command /msg nickserv register
<krash> cuznt: I'm curios, is this a fresh install?
<dr_willis> cuznt,  sorry to hear that.. I suggest trying a live cd and copying its xorg.conf over  see if that helps
<Guest76582> does this mean i need an e-mail to register
<dr_willis> if the live cd xorg.conf works
<cuznt> no not a freshy
<administrator> Just type "help"
<krash> Guest76582: hrmm you can't register guests I don't think try changing your name first :P
<Guest76582> help
<administrator> in the Ubuntu IRC room, not here
 * krash laughs
<Guest76582> @ krash. if i cant register guest how then do i get my own nickname registered
<cuznt> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<cuznt> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<cuznt> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cuznt> is that all one command
<cuznt> or 3 separate
<krash> Guest76582: You have to change your name first, type /nick then your nickname
<krash> then /mesg nickserv register :P
<delicowa> @krash. just did that and changed it to delicowa
<krash> delicowa: can't register Guest names :)
<cuznt> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart    <~~ how do i get back to kde after i get to the prompt
<dr_willis> use start  and use kdm instead of ?dm
<krash> cuznt: ctrl alt f7?
<cuznt> pray for my sorry butt
<cuznt> bbiaf
<delicowa> @krash. just registered with e-mail but have not confirmed
<delicowa> what else do i need
<krash> delicowa: that should be all you need *boggles*
<krash> delicowa: the nick already registered to someone else?
<delicowa> @krash hey i am still a newbie here
<krash> delicowa: ahh we all been there my friend
<krash> delicowa: It's just been a while since I been there, I don't exactly remember the process.
<delicowa> thanks krash
<delicowa> @krash still reading the FAQ. hope that helps
<krash> not to mention I been drinking and am probably not the best person to answer questions this morning but I am trying :)
 * krash don't by krash for nothing.
 * krash can wreck things without wheels too!
<xst> The jpeg quality when exporting a bunch of images to SimpleViewer has decreased dramatically. I guess this is a bug! Should I report it - or can I set the default jpeg compression level system wide somewhere?
<delicowa> 2..help. i use intel 945 GME and i have lots of problems with it.
<delicowa> i read some stuffs that says i need aiglx
<delicowa> butt all i couldd find on the ubuntu ftp server is xserver-xgl
<delicowa> please how do i get aiglx for
<geek> what kinda problems?
<Shadow_> hello
<Shadow_> for how long will kubuntu hardy lts have updates?
<delicowa-ghost> @shadow 3 years that if you have LTS
<Shadow_> for security too?
<delicowa-ghost> help
<geek> Shadow_: well other than KDE, 2011 for certain
<delicowa-ghost> ""3 years""
<delicowa-ghost> yup
<Ornedan> Hi. WTF is console-kit-daemon?
<Shadow_> thnx guys
 * geek seems to recall kubuntu hardy wasn't LTS for some reason
<krash> 09:13:22 up 2 days, 18:16,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.02
<geek> lol
<krash> beautiful ain't it :)
<krash> rarely do you see such load averages :)
<geek> 14:36 up 9 days, 23:14,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.01, 0.00
<geek> thats my fileserver ;p
<krash> nice :)
<geek> i'd have longer uptimes but i'm still working out my needs
<krash> you think they adjusted the load averages for the wms?
<geek> wms?
<krash> window managers
<geek> naw
<geek> ahh
<geek> i don't use a wm on that box now ;p
<delicowa-ghost> awesome @krash
<krash> I'm on kde that's a low load avg considering such :P
<geek> (the joys of linux. i can run a modern DE on a 8 year old box)
<delicowa-ghost> anyone knows the kernel version for intrepid
<delicowa-ghost> anyone knows the kernel version for intrepid?
<geek> i'm tempted to take that box down to try intrepid on it
<geek> delicowa-ghost: mine runs 2.6.26-1-686
<krash> delicowa-ghost: I belive it's 2.7 something
<m4v> no, 2.6.27 something
<Bauldrick> -7
<PeperJohnny> 2.6.27-7-generic
<geek> ....
<geek> wrong box
<krash> I knew it had a 7 in there somewhere :P
<geek> 2.6.27-7-generic
<geek> sorry. i was SSHed into my lenny box and forgot ><
<krash> computer nerds and alcohol don't mix trust me :P
<geek> i'm not drunk
<krash> I am :P
<KRF> of course it mixes
<geek> i'm just doing a half dozen things at once
<PeperJohnny> dont drink and root :D
<galathalion> amarok just died on me
 * krash laughs
<galathalion> been using it for.. hm.. less than one day?
<krash> I woke up drunk this morning going to be a fun day :)
<krash> If I get 1 thing done today I'll be amazed :)
<krash> that's why I am drunk though I did alot yester, laundry, dishes, cooking, and shopping alot 4 a man I tell ya
<Tm_T> krash: we don't care
<Guest33380> woi
<Guest33380> sugeng ndalu all
<Tm_T> happy release day indeed
<krash> Tm_T: Neither do I, I'll just go back to afk now :P
<Havoc][> hello together.
<noe> moin
<Havoc][> *g*
<tanrax> hola
<Havoc][> are there any news about when 8.10 will be released?
<c3E_stAnd_prPP> nuwun
<c3E_stAnd_prPP> piye kabare cah?
<noe> lol
<Gonzo42> Must have been asked like a thousand times today but.... when is the release?
<Havoc][> 14:22:14 <Havoc][> are there any news about when 8.10 will be released?
<Tm_T> !ibex | Havoc][
<ubottu> Havoc][: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Havoc][> *g* yes. i think it have been asked a thoused times.
<PeperJohnny> today .. i would wait for a release announcement
<momal> Anyone happen to know of a list anywhere that shows what isn't in kde4 that was in kde3xx
<Tm_T> Havoc][: also see topic
<Tm_T> momal: well it's not possible to do that kind of list
<Tm_T> momal: unless you really set rules what you count as "kde"
<faileas> momal: well from what i noticed, any major component thts not ready in kde4 uses the kde3 versions
<Tm_T> and even then
<faileas> like konversation and amarok on my intrepid install use the most recent kde 3xx ones
<krash> momal: everything that's in kde3 is in kde4 in my opinion but harder to find
<momal> ahh i see thanks :)
<noe> it'll need some time before kde4 is really usable
 * krash couldn't agree more
<faileas> actually thats one minor a annoyance with intrepid. i can't theme the KDE3 stuff to match kde4
<Tm_T> dunno about you guys but KDE4 has been good for me for some years now
<krash> kde4 is coming along quite nice, but still has as you said some annoyances
<faileas> some years?
<Tm_T> yes
<faileas> krash: mainly things that could be fixed easily ;p
<krash> yeah kde4 been out for a while now
<Tm_T> faileas: feel free to fix then
<faileas> Tm_T: i thought its only been usable for ~ a year?
<krash> faileas: as always :)
<faileas> Tm_T: well sure, i just need to find a kde 3 themeing panel for intrepid ;p
<Tm_T> I don't (:)
<ubuntoil> Hi, I wanna have accent on an US english macbook pro keyboard. Does anyone knows how to do that..??
<ubuntoil> I mean without changing my whole layout
<Tm_T> faileas: usable for who and how... I have been using KDE4 stuff since april 2006 (?)
<DaHopi> is 8.10 out now?
<faileas> Tm_T: well not the whole DE though?
<faileas> DaHopi: yes
 * krash recalls using kde4 on freebsd a couple of years ago as well.
<DaHopi> uu thanx!
<Tm_T> faileas: DaHopi NO
<Tm_T> it isn't
<Tm_T> until said otherwise in topic
<rgreening> ubuntoil: Install keyboard layout switcher and schose a layout that has the required key (that's what I have done anyway for supporting English and Portuguese)
<faileas> er.. if the cds are shipping...
<faileas> ok my bad ;p
<Tm_T> faileas: orders
<guaqua> rgreening, ubuntoil: see xmodmap
<DaHopi> Tm_T: faileas thanx..
<guaqua> also xev
<ubuntoil> guaqua: what is that ??
<guaqua> man xmodmap
<Tm_T> krash: faileas: #kubuntu-offtopic for chatters please (:)
<guaqua> man xev
<rgreening> xmodmap make a permanent change. Not what I wanted, but maybe ubuntoil does.
<faileas> >_>
<guaqua> rgreening: not any more permanent than a switched layout
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> i've a very, very big problem!
<jonathan__> I updated from Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 a few hours ago
<Tm_T> !ibex | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<rgreening> guaqua: the switcher is configurable to activate on keypress like the winkey (which is what I do).
 * krash kicks Tm_T in the (_(_  )
<ubuntoil> rgreening, guaqua: no I wanna switch sometimes to have accent
<NauarchLysander> I'm sure someone has already asked this question, but the answer is not in the topic. Will the new Kubuntu version be released simultaneaously with the new Ubuntu 8.10 release today?
<jonathan__> it's not a kde4 problem
<Tm_T> NauarchLysander: sure
<rgreening> then the switcher is the way to go.
<Tm_T> jonathan__: still
<jonathan__> i have a problem with my xorg.conf
<Tm_T> jonathan__: see what ubottu said (;)
<ubuntoil> rgreening, guaqua: right shift => switch to fr keyboard
<rgreening> ubuntoil: yeah.
<jonathan__> it has nothing todo with 8.10 or kde i have had the same problem with 7.10 a long time ago ;)
<Tm_T> jonathan__: then spit it out (;)
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> may i ask the question now? :)
<Tm_T> jonathan__: spit it out (;)
<jonathan__> ok
<ghost__> help please how do i upgrade to intrepid from kde
<jonathan__> i have an ati graphic card, as you could imagine if i have a problem with the xorg.conf ;)
<jonathan__> ok
<JontheEchidna> ghost__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<brazilian_joe> daddy, are we there yet? (Intrepid)
<ubuntoil> rgreening: http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-miscellaneous/316445-shortcut-switch-keyboard-layout-kde.html#post1464720
<Tm_T> brazilian_joe: no, see topic
<jonathan__> i installed the fglrx proprietar drivers via adept, without any errors. now i have to edit my xorg.conf that it loads the fglrx driver. How am i doing this?
<Tm_T> !fglrx | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rgreening> ubuntoil: are you running Intrepid or Hardy? And do you have the probelm in that post?
<jonathan__> ok thanks
<jonathan__> an other question :)
<jonathan__> since i tried to load the fglrx driver, kwin doesn't start automatically for any reason.
<ubuntoil> rgreening: well, I wasn't able to switch (I use hardy) I tried that and that works great..!!
<jonathan__> can i tell kwin to start on system startup?
<ubuntoil> azerty qwerty
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntoil> youhou..!!
<brazilian_joe> so, the devs were too busy playing Dead Space and Fallout 3... ;) the launch dates were all crammed together, some of the top priorities were postponed, as the day has 24 hours only...
<rgreening> ah. cool. works under Intrepid flawlessly
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<roozbeh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntoil> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<roel_> hello
<roel_> '/usr/bin/dcop $KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION renameSession "$SERVER"
<roel_> with this line i used to rename the tab of my konsole
<faileas> ....
<roel_> when I connect to a server
<roel_> by ssh
<roel_> now, in kde4 dcop isn't used anymore
<roel_> it has become dbus
<Tm_T> roel_: don't use enter as punctuation
<roel_> sorry
<roel_> now does anybody know how i can rename my session in Konsole with dbus?
<ghost__> help a newbie out-here
<JontheEchidna> roel_: edit -> rename tab
<ghost__> how do i get a list of channnels on irc
<roel_> yes, i know. But I put this in a little script so i need the console command to rename the session.
<Tm_T> !list | ghost__
<ubottu> ghost__: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> noooo
<Tm_T> bah
<Pici> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<roel_> I have made a script that is called the server's name. When i use the script it automatically changes the sessionname, then it connects to the server with ssh and when i close ssh it automatically changes the session back to shell
<ghost__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<roel_> This is possible with dcop but how can i do this with dbus?
<bazhang> !irc | ghost__
<ubottu> ghost__: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> ghost__, check the last link
<roel_> Does nobody have an idea?, or someone who has another sollution for my problem?
<genii> roel_: The point of changing the session name would be ..?
 * BluesKaj hands genii a mug steaming coffee :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Thanks. Was up til 4:30am in -release-party then got up at 7:30 for work :/
 * genii inhales the coffee
<BluesKaj> wow :)
<BluesKaj> sleep tonite then
<genii> Oh, yes, I plan to.
<noe> !quit
<BluesKaj> the word is , no release yet.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<BluesKaj> genii, it's still cold here so ithought I might upgrade til it warms up, biut there's no upgrade in the repos
<scribbles> whats up with that?
<CrazyKlompjes> not out yet...delayed by 1 hour
<NauarchLysander> How does the upgrade procedure work on KDE?
<ahox> NauarchLysander: adept is your friend
<NauarchLysander> ahox: Ok, I just got it in the update manager.
* LjL changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | 8.10 IS OUT - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<jonathan__> hello again :)
<jonathan__> kwin is no starting automatically :)
<jonathan__> but i've still the problem with installing the proprietary driver
<jonathan__> in 8.04 i could simply do it via the hardware manager, i didn't have to do anything
<jonathan__> but now, or lets sy until 5 minutes, the button in the hardware manager   that says "Activate ATI Driver" in 8.10 wasn't clickable.
<jonathan__> now the hardware driver manager is completly empty!
<jonathan__> any ideas what went wrong?
<victim[v]> using Intrepid, in Adept how can I list all the packages (games, office etc) in alpha order. Currently they are in random order.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | 8.10 IS OUT - Party in #ubuntu-release-party  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
<Riddell> 8.10 is out!  please torrent if you have bandwidth http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/torrents/
<Riddell> jonathan__: try  alt-f2  kdesudo jockey-kde
<trappist> Riddell: woo!
<JontheEchidna> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Kubuntu_8_10_Released_refreshes_the_desktop
<JontheEchidna> DIGG IT
<jonathan__> ups
<jonathan__> i uninstalled the fglrx jockey identification package ;)
<jonathan__> but it is still nothing happening if i push the "Activate" Button...
<genii> Back
<genii> Riddell: For real and true?
<Riddell> genii: totally
<genii> Cool
<victim[v]> jonathan__: I had a lot of trouble with the "Activate" button not working
<victim[v]> I was trying to install the propiety Nvidia 173 drivers,
<victim[v]> It suddenly worked after a restart, I had also reset xorg.conf and tried nvidia-xconfig
<Sir> Please help.  I had compiz installed and i decided to remove it.  when i did, i searched for all packages with compiz in the name and removed them.  this caused the frames around all windows (the title bar with the "x") to no longer be there.  also, my task bar only shows one desktop and none of the programs that start automatically
<Aranel> if I upgrade to 8.10, will my amarok/basket or some apps related kde3.5 be removed?
<faileas> Aranel: well... 8.10 uses KDE3's amarok...
<Eruaran> Let the seeding begin
<Aranel> faileas: ok, so it seems it doesnt remove kde3 libraries.
<Sir> also, i can't get to adept manager to install anything else because that boot up automatically
<moenicke> are vmware tools available as an ubuntu package elsewhere?
<faileas> Aranel: no. konversation and amarok are both kde3 apps, least on my install
<relas> Is there a way to use kde 3.5 with kubuntu 8.10=
<relas> ?
<KDesk> Please use torrent!!
<terrestre> any kubuntu torrent out there?
<faileas> maybe if someone has a ppd
<relas> I don't want to use kde 4
<JontheEchidna> just a periodic reminds to DIGG IT: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Kubuntu_8_10_Released_refreshes_the_desktop
<JontheEchidna> we can't let Ubuntu beat us to the front page, lol
<faileas> relas: there;s one mentioned on the forum
<Bauldrick> intrepid is out?
<faileas> >_>
<PeperJohnny> hooray release anouncement =)
<faileas> ooh. i hadn't noticed that
<faileas> then again i have been running it all week *g*
<PeperJohnny> JontheEchidna: are there any torrent links? do you know something? :D
<PJim> Update tht frontpage!
<JontheEchidna> PeperJohnny: download links should be in the news story
<vbgunz_> anybody use ramlog? I installed the deb from the freshmeat site and no matter how much ramdisk space I allot to it, it never starts up on boot up... anyone know what the issue can be?
<JontheEchidna> oh, no torrent links
<JontheEchidna> I'll add them to the digg story
<PeperJohnny> yes :/
<PeperJohnny> ok nice thank you =)
<momal> www.kubuntu.org is now updated
<vbgunz_> could it be because I have several daemons writing logs? how can I get ramlog to run before anything else that may write to the logs?
<terrestre> you just can download the 8.10 with kde 3?
<GDR> is there a final release yet?
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid does not have KDE3, except for a few apps that don't have KDE4 ports
<bazhang> terrestre, 8.10 has kde4
<momal> GDR: http://www.kubuntu.org/ <-- 8.10 is out now
<bazhang> GDR, yes
<terrestre>   Kubuntu 8.10 - Featuring the mature KDE 3 and maintained until April 2010 <--- that said in the download page
<PJim> From CD download page
<PJim> Which release do you want?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Kubuntu 8.10 - Featuring the mature KDE 3 and maintained until April 2010
<PJim> why KDE 3?
<Tm_T> errr
<terrestre> yeah i ask the same
<PJim> I see :)
<Tm_T> what page says so?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, ubuntu.com is getting hammered
<PJim> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<momal> prob a typo
<rohan> i have kubuntu 8.04 installed, with kde4.1 packages from ppa. will it cause any problems during upgrade? kde3 will be automatically removed?
<Eruaran> JontheEchidna: use torrents, much faster
<PJim> And when are you going to remove that huge 8.10 RC banner from frontpage?
<JontheEchidna> Eruaran: the torrents are hosted on ubuntu.com ;-)
<stdin> rohan: the new packages will replace the old PPA ones
<momal> its already removed
<momal> refresh its says "kubuntu 8.10 released"
<PJim> Tm_T: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download says so
<rohan> stdin: thanks. and kde3? will it be removed automatically?
<PJim> momal: finally!
<Eruaran> umm... its a torrent file
<stdin> rohan: most of it, some bits (like the core libs) will remain to allow some KDE 3 apps to run (like Amarok and K3B)
<JontheEchidna> torrent links can be found here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/
<JontheEchidna> the page seems down for me though
<stdin> cdimage will be slow, it's being hammered
<stdin> try http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/torrents/
<terrestre>   Kubuntu 8.10 - Featuring the cutting edge KDE 4 and maintained until April 2010 <-- lol jajaja
<rohan> terrestre: err. why is that funny?
<Eruaran> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<rohan> stdin: ok, thanks is it removing because because i'll be using adept? i.e. if i use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to 8.10, kde3 won't be removed, right?
<momal> its been updated to kde4 now instead of kde3 :p on that page
<BluesKaj> terrestre:  yeah and it's gonna take that long to make a lotta things right :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | 8.10 IS OUT - Party in #ubuntu-release-party  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/torrents/
<stdin> rohan: no matter how you upgrade, KDE 3 will be removed
<Eruaran> Hello Riddell
<rohan> stdin: ok, can you tell me how? is it marked as "Obsolete"?
<Riddell> hi Eruaran!
<Eruaran> Riddell: do you get to take a break now ?
<Eruaran> ;)
<BluesKaj> google earth still doesn't run with the fglrx driver , no 3D or DRI ...this is an "upgrade" ?
<terrestre> i think a fresh install is better
<rohan> terrestre: why?
<stdin> rohan: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu for full upgrade instructions
<arnl> Kubuntu 8.10 update tool crashing :/
<arnl> RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded
<terrestre> i dont know now, but some have issues when they just upgraded
<arnl> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 6-7: ordinal not in range(128)
<Riddell> arnl: report a bug please, attach files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<rohan> stdin: oh i read them. i just wanted to know the technical reason how kde3 is removed
<_Lemon_> Hey, I have to use a proxy, however adept manager likes to crash when trying to use the proxy... is there a way I can upgrade to 8.10 from the command line?
<andrei_> ad
<stdin> rohan: it's not removed, it's upgraded like any other set of packages
<yzd_> 你好
<Riddell> arnl: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+reportbug  (running slow currently I'm afraid)
<rohan> stdin: but kubuntu 8.10 release notes etc say that it doesn't have kde3
<Riddell> arnl: what language are you using?
<arnl> Riddell: ok i will.  but cant I upgrade via terminal?
<arnl> Riddell: Turkish.
<stdin> rohan: it does not use the KDE 3 desktop, but has some KDE 3 libraries
<rohan> stdin: is kde3 in 8.10 replaced by something like "empty" dummy packages?
<Riddell> arnl: mm, Turkish has problems with pykde I seem to remember :(
<rohan> stdin: ah ok. thanks.
<stdin> rohan: no, eg: kdebase 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2 get's replaced with kdebase 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4
<rohan> stdin: right, but then why does it say "it doesn't have kde3"?
<rohan> what happens to kde3 desktop etc?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: it get's replaced.
<stdin> it' gets upgraded to KDE 4
<arnl> Riddell: any workarounds or something ?
<arnl> Riddell: like command line :)
<Riddell> arnl: download http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/intrepid.tar.gz
<rohan> stdin: exactly. that was what was confusing me - so now my system has two upgrade "paths" to KDE4. existing kde3->kde4 and ppa kde4 -> 8.10 kde4. how is that resolved?
<arnl> ok downloaded.
<Riddell> arnl: extract and run export LANG=C sudo python dist-upgrade.py
<stdin> rohan: all the old -kde4 packages from the PPA will be removed, as the ones in the official repository explicitly conflict/replace them
<Nikke> I heard kde 4 as problems with nvidia?
<Tm_T> Nikke: not with newest drivers
<Nikke> and the newest drivers works with every card?
<GDR> momal: thank you
<rohan> stdin: aha, that explains it. thanks
<Tm_T> Nikke: nope
<Nikke> XFX GeForce 6200A
<Nikke> thats my card
<Tm_T> Nikke: supported
<Nikke> ok
<Nikke> great
<Nikke> thanks =)
<Riddell> arnl: but first save the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* somewhere so you can report a bug with htem
<Nikke> so ill use the newest driver
<arnl> ok.
<wolfie2x> hello.. why isn't this channel as busy as #ubuntu ?
<wolfie2x> no one rushing to install kubuntu?
<genii> wolfie2x: If you install Ubuntu you can apt-get kubuntu-desktop and have it as well
<CrazyKlompjes> Maybe we are too busy downloading and installing our new operating system :)
<CrazyKlompjes> for me --still downloading
<CrazyKlompjes> wolfie2x-
<wolfie2x> genii: do u have both installed?
<genii> wolfie2x: Yes as well as other desktops
<wolfie2x> doesn't the menu's get cluttered with aps from both?
<wolfie2x> main reason why i didn't do it
<wolfie2x> i've read so on the net
 * faileas did a full reinstall
<faileas> just backed up everything that i felt i needed first (/home 's contents , and bookmarks/feeds)
<arnl> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/291115
<arnl> I'm not good at English, but I think i did it :)
<genii> wolfie2x: It can get frustrating. But there are a few tools to help sort out the different apps from each other
<wolfie2x> genii: any major changes from hardy to intrepid in kubuntu?
<faileas> wolfie2x: the whole desktop environment?
<wolfie2x> genii: not much exciting in ubuntu (gnome) :(
<supert0nes> haha
<supert0nes> ya i would say there are some changes
<wolfie2x> faileas: I use gnome.. intrepid feels just like hardy to me :(
<terrestre> :(
<faileas> wolfie2x: well this *is*#kubuntu... ;p
<wolfie2x> maybe it's more stable.. but so was hardy for me
<supert0nes> faileas: i would like you see you try to make that face in person
<wolfie2x> faileas: I really want to try kubuntu/kde
<terrestre> jajaja
<genii> wolfie2x: Probably in the kde4 side of things. But right now my main desktop is kde3
<faileas> wolfie2x: in my opinion, *some* apps are less stable. akrigator crashes a lo for me for one. however i liked it enough for it to replace hardy in both my main laptop and my backup system
<wolfie2x> i tried a  kde 4.1 alpha and didn't like it very much
<Siegfried> any info about wubi?
<arnl> Riddell: it works, thank you :)
<Siegfried> seems to link the old version still
<Riddell> arnl: great
<wolfie2x> does the tool bars on plasmoids still appear on mouse hover?
<faileas> Siegfried: the 8.10 cd i have seems to have a copy of it
<Siegfried> ah from the sourceforge page i can get it
<Siegfried> from the official site it links the wrong one i think
<faileas> Siegfried: that and 8.10 isn't officially out long enough for them to update i think ;p
<Nikke> whats that app called when you put a iso on usb stick and install?
<wolfie2x> faileas: does the tool bars on plasmoids still appear on mouse hover?
<faileas> lettme check
<supert0nes> yeah when they are unlocked
<supert0nes> thats why you lock them
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: but when it's locked u can't drag drop stuff to/from them?
<faileas> wolfie2x: yeah, they seem to on mine
<supert0nes> i can on folderview
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: ok.. that was a big annoyance for me..
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: is there a way to have the good old desktop without plasmoids?
<ljuwaidah> is anybody downloading kubuntu desktop amd64 using torrents?
<supert0nes> not in 4.1
<supert0nes> but in 4.1 you can
<supert0nes> i mean
<supert0nes> 4.2
<earth> I am downloading the altenate cd
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: 4.2 come in Jan 2009 ?
<Tm_T> wolfie2x: there is, just don't use plasmoids
<supert0nes> right
<supert0nes> ya but he would want the icons on desktop
<ljuwaidah> i just wanted to check the hash, that's all
<Tm_T> supert0nes: no he didn't say that
<wolfie2x> Tm_T: yeah i need icons n stuff
<Tm_T> wolfie2x: can have in 4.1
<Tm_T> just add folderview
 * Tm_T had icons on desktop back in 2004 or so
<wolfie2x> Tm_T: if i just drag drop a picture on to the desktop from my browser where will it be saved?
<Tm_T> wolfie2x: add folderview
<wolfie2x> Tm_T:
<metbsd> give me link to an iso that has size less than 650MB
<wolfie2x> Tm_T: ok i'll try this
<wolfie2x> I'll have to imagine there's no gnome or anything else but only KDE 'n then try it hard ;)
<rohan> how do i remove the old kernel packages on my running system?
 * Tm_T slaps Eruaran|Seeding 
<faileas>  metbsd: mind a netinstall?
<Eruaran|Seeding> ow
<Tm_T> Eruaran|Seeding: no awaynicks
<Eruaran|Seeding> I'm not away
<metbsd> how about boot and then install from ntfs HD?
<Tm_T> Eruaran|Seeding: no statusnicks either, nor other nickspam
<metbsd> or another cd?
<faileas> metbsd: you can use unetbootin for that
<Tm_T> Eruaran: thanks
<metbsd> god dam it i always hear this word unetbootin, wtf does it do
<metbsd> how does it help me
<Tm_T> !ohmy | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<faileas> metbsd: unetbootin is a programme that lets you bootstrap a netinstall from another OS
<faileas> you can run it from windows or linux, and it will download an absolute minimal installer, and get you started on a netinstall
<arnl> Riddell: I have a question :) It says "upgrading ubuntu to version 8.10" but im using kubuntu?
<Tm_T> arnl: same
<metbsd> ok i have 2G usb pen, so i can use unetbootin?
<Tm_T> arnl: Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<wolfie2x> arnl: but with a K in front
<arnl> Tm_T: thanks :) I was confused about KDE. I dont want to see GNOME as a surprise :)
<grizzancs> lol
<wolfie2x> faileas: how much additional disk space would kde take on my ubuntu?
<wolfie2x> faileas: i already have kdevelop so i guess some packages r already there..
<Tm_T> wolfie2x: 200-2 000 MiB
<Tm_T> depends what you get from it
<supert0nes> heh
<wolfie2x> Tm_T:  if i just do a "apt-get kubuntu-desktop" ?
<supert0nes> plan for atleast a half gig
<Tm_T> wolfie2x: hmm, hard to say, perhaps some 400 MiB or way less
<faileas> wolfie2x: well i think you can use an apt-get install -s kubuntu-desktop to find out
<wolfie2x> Tm_T: i only have 2GB left on my partition
<Tm_T> wolfie2x: it's enough
<wolfie2x> Tm_T: will it impact my performance? is the free space important for linux?
<supert0nes> no
<Tm_T> no
<supert0nes> you should have swap space
<faileas> wolfie2x: no and as long as you have some
<supert0nes> on a separete partition
 * faileas has had kubuntu act wierd on a system that was TOTALLY full
<metbsd> is 2G enought for kubuntu with kde4?
<supert0nes> ya
<faileas> wolfie2x: run apt-get autoclean before and after you do the install
<supert0nes> well
<faileas> (that will clean up downloaded installer files
<metbsd> i can't download unetinstallboot
<metbsd> unetbootin
<wolfie2x> faileas: I'm copy pasting all these cmds on tomboy ;)
<metbsd> i can't dl it
<wolfie2x> faileas: I forget if i dont..
<faileas> metbsd: why not?
<metbsd> don't know
<faileas> wolfie2x: i use kate for that ;p
<metbsd> my crappy isp maybe
<faileas> what kinda error?
<dr_willis> metbsd,  http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/unetbootin/unetbootin_292_i386.deb just worked here.. :)
<wolfie2x> faileas: does KDE have mono based apps as default apps?
<dr_willis> metbsd,  as did http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/unetbootin/unetbootin-windows-282.exe
<chfwiggum> hi all
<faileas> wolfie2x: not as far as i know. it uses QT natively
<wolfie2x> faileas: does kdenlive work for properly?
<KDesk> How can I stop the hp-systray from apearing every time when I log in?
<wolfie2x> crashes always on my gnome.. both hardy and intrepid
<supert0nes> wolfie2x: right now that is a kde3 app
<faileas> wolfie2x: i don't do video editing much ;p
<supert0nes> when they release a kde4 stable version backports will have it
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: so what's the app for it in kde4?
<supert0nes> intrepid has it
<supert0nes> but its the kde3 verison
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: so kde3 apps still run on kde4?
<supert0nes> kdenlive for kde4 looks sweet i can't wait till they release it
<supert0nes> absolutely
<supert0nes> i'm on konversation kde3 right now
<faileas> as am i
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: yes it looks nice but crashes on every other mouse click
<faileas> supert0nes: any idea how to change the themes for KDE3 apps on kde4? ;p
<supert0nes> no i havent gotten further than making firefox look alright :)
<mirko_> hello do you know how to stop the system check on my net? i remember once i modified a file
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: u using ff 3.1?
<supert0nes> i have it, but don't use it
<ingmar_> i want to do  $ mv last.fm-1.4.2.5840/bin /opt/last.fm but it says i dont have permission.. how do i change that??
<dr_willis> ingmar_,  to mess with system directories you need to use sudo
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: not stable ?
<Greenery> Will Kubuntu 8.10 receive minor updates like 4.1.3 and so on or it can only be done through ppa?
<dr_willis> ingmar_,  to have root permissions
<ingmar_> but the readme file said so ..
<scribbles> sudo?
<faileas> Greenery: there will be security updates, and you always have the option of backports
<dr_willis> !sudo | scribbles
<ubottu> scribbles: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<supert0nes> wolfie2x: stable enough i just like 3.03 enough to stick for now
<supert0nes> i don't want to have to work to put all my addons in
<supert0nes> i know i'm lazy
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: yeah i can't use any of my addons :(
<mirko_> ingmar sometimes the use of sudo or root permission in general is so natural they don't write it in the readme
<dr_willis> ingmar_,  dosent matter.. under ubuntu. if you want to do 'root' type tasks. you need to use sudo.. or be in a root shell
<supert0nes> Greenery: I would suspect 4.1.3 will come out for intrepid standard repos but 4.2 will require either backports or kubuntu-members repo
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: have to say memory management is superb though.. never stays above 50mb.. comes right back down..
<supert0nes> and the new javascript engine/flash integration seem tons better
<dr_willis> ingmar_,  also many non-ubuntu type disrtos do not use sudo as much, or at all. :)
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: yeah it's super fast.. specially on gmail
<wolfie2x> and facebook
<spiro_spr> qqun parle français ici ?
<faileas> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<faileas> c'est par la ;)
<spiro_spr> merci ;) ++
<supert0nes> today is all about the install i wonder when questions about kde start coming up
<White_Pelican> rapidly I'm guessing :)
<faileas> supert0nes: been using it for a while. so far other than my ethernet and bluetooth, no issues
 * dr_willis plans on   installing jwm+Rox-Filer :)
<White_Pelican> sadly for me, I can't upgrade to Intrepid
<dany_21a_> i am glad, that 8.04 still uses 3.5.x and is LTS. The current state of KDE is really only for very curios users and mainly to get more developers into it (imho)
<stdin> Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS
 * White_Pelican agrees with dany_21a_ 
<supert0nes> right only ubuntu was lts
<White_Pelican> seriously?
<scribbles> hope nothing breaks today!
<dany_21a_> stdin: oh... okay - thats true, but than i am at least glad it will still get supported some time
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<White_Pelican> that's disturbing
<supert0nes> kde4 is here to stay :)
<stdin> the upgrade to 8.10 will not be offered automatically, so one has to explicitly *choose* to upgrade
<dr_willis> Woa.. heres an odd thing.. I got a lot of 'scripts' that are just simple commands.. ie: the script "ShowDisks" has one line..   -->  df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<dr_willis>     its executable.. and Now i cant run those scripts..  i get this error..
<metbsd> kde4 wil fit on 2G usb?
<dr_willis> malloc: ../bash/dispose_cmd.c:241: assertion botched
<dr_willis> free: called with unallocated block argument
<mirko_> do you know how to stop the system check on my net? i remember once i modified a file
<dr_willis> but if i put a #!/bin/sh at the start of the script it does work.. :) now.. odd...
 * dr_willis wonders what a 'system check' is....
 * supert0nes had to write his own malloc and free for class the other day ugh!
<stdin> dr_willis: because /bin/sh is not bash, and it's bash that seems to be borked somehow
<dr_willis> stdin,  yea i was about to change sh to bash and see...
<dr_willis> Hmm.. #!/bin/bash makes it work.. #!/bin/sh works..
<dustdevil> hi everyone
<dr_willis> #!/dash works.. :) it just dont like it if theres NO #!/bin/whatever line.
<stdin> iirc, if there is no #! line, bash assumes it's a shell script. maybe not though
<metbsd> wow unetbootin is good ?
<wolfie2x> supert0nes: "sudo apt-get install -s kubuntu-desktop" didn't give me the size?
<dr_willis> metbsd,  the 8.10 release has its own similer tool that can generate a live cd with a persistant storage space also.
<faileas> wolfie2x: that was my suggestion... guess not. try doing an install and don't confirm then?
<supert0nes> yeah thats a better idea
<wolfie2x> faileas: ok will try that
<metbsd> i want to make usb pen and i can run linux from it
<metbsd> i don't want to install linux, and then install another linux
<metbsd> i don't want to install linux, and then install another linux to usb pen
<dany_21a_> metbsd: and what OS are you running now?
<metbsd> windows
<metbsd> xp
<dr_willis> metbsd,  then use unetbootin then.. but it wont have that persistant storage thing.. guess ya could mount the usb pen manually
<faileas> >_>
<rhkfin> Congrats everyone for the new release! Anyone know where to find a up-to-date counter like this: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/counter/ (I'd like to have some 'it's out' -image)
<faileas> unetbootin does installs to usb?
<mirko_> do you know how to stop the system check on my net? i remember once i modified a file
<dany_21a_> metbsd: probably you could boot with the livecd and than create the USB stick... dont know actually if that works
 * dr_willis still    wonders what a 'system check' is....
<dr_willis> faileas,  it generates a bootable live-cd-on-a-thumbdrive setup :)
<wolfie2x> faileas: 120mb download; 460mb on HD.. got 1.6GB available free space.. looks ok to install?
<dr_willis> faileas,  not exactly the same as an install to a usb drive
<mirko_> dr_willis the system checks if it is online, and there is a file to modify to stop this check
<faileas> wolfie2x: no
<faileas> dr_willis: ahh
<wolfie2x> faileas: why not!?
<faileas> wolfie2x: er.. u mean ya
<faileas> it looks ok
<faileas> oops ;p
<faileas> too many windows XD
<wolfie2x> faileas: this will not interfere with gnome other than for the menus?
<faileas> wolfie2x: other than additional software turning up, no
<wolfie2x> faileas: thx
<White_Pelican> for how long will kubuntu 8.04 be supported?
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dr_willis> kubuntu was never a LTS tho I think...
<Nece228> no
<dr_willis> or at least i seem to recall somthing about that.
<Nece228> kubuntu 8.04 is not lts
<Nece228> so it will be supported for one more year
<dr_willis> yea right 8.04 was not..
<faileas> well, the core files should still get updated, just not the DE?
<White_Pelican> so when will support for it end?
<wolfie2x> isn't kubuntu simply ubuntu with KDE?
<supert0nes> yes
<Nece228> after a year there will be kde 4.3
<dr_willis> basically wolfie2x
<faileas> wolfie2x: yes
<dr_willis> people seem to get all stressed out about LTS. :)
<stdin> wolfie2x: read "8.04 KDE packages are not LTS"
<faileas> Nece228: i though 4.2 first?
<supert0nes> it has different default settings and apps
<dr_willis> i dont worry about it.
<Nece228> i said after 12 moths
<White_Pelican> in order to us interpid I need a new video card
<faileas> nor do i ;p
<wolfie2x> faileas: so u install ubuntu for LTS and then install KDE.. same as installing kubuntu?
<faileas> White_Pelican: i'm using intrepid on a 4 year old system
<supert0nes> i get bored after 4 months so not too concerned
<Nece228> White_Pelican: kubuntu 8.04 will be supported for one more year
 * supert0nes has been on intrepid since alpha 4
<faileas> wolfie2x: "kubuntu-desktop" is a metapackage for KDE + some apps...
<faileas> so yeah
<stdin> the base is LTS and Gnome is LTS, KDE 3 packages are not LTS
<White_Pelican> faileas, my video card is legacy and there are no drivers supporting it in intrepid
<Nece228> White_Pelican: you can downgrade your xorg and kernel version
<supert0nes> anyone looking lts won't usually install for 3 more months after release anyways
<White_Pelican> it's an old geoforce
<faileas> White_Pelican: i'm running it on a ~5-6 year old system i think
<faileas> some old ATI card
<Nece228> stdin: i heard that kubuntu 8.10 should be lts
<stdin> Nece228: you heard wrong
<stdin> :)
<Nece228> stdin: wikipedia wrote that :/
<Nece228> stdin: never trust wikipedia
<White_Pelican> there in lies the problem faileas , you have ati, which finally supports linux
<stdin> then wikipedia is wrong, shock horror :p
<wolfie2x> Nece228: after downgrading those two it's more or less hardy.. only new gnome.. nothing much there either
<dr_willis> claim they support linux. :)
<Nece228> wolfie2x: well probably
<metbsd> my flash pen is booting ubuntu, hahahaha
<Nece228> i shiped ubuntu 8.10 and kubuntu 8.10 cds
<Nece228> after three ill get original cds
<Nece228> *three weeks
<Nikke> wich is the newest nvidia driver? 177?
<Nece228> yeah
<Nikke> ah okey
<metbsd> hmm no wireless in kubuntu!
<wolfie2x> Windows 7 was demoed for PDC.. Ubuntu will have a strong challenge if it come on time.. reviews say it's sleek n fast
<Nece228> omg kubuntu kde4 channel gone
<Nece228> now there should be #kubuntu-kde3
<benjamin> #kubuntu-kde3
<dr_willis> :)
<metbsd> how do i connect the wireless? i'm in kde4
<dr_willis> thatss proberly where i will be from now on!
<dr_willis> :)
<metbsd> how can i turn the installation cd to fix cd?
<Nece228> ok guys im off
<Nece228> cya
<faileas> metbsd: knetworkmanager
<wolfie2x> faileas: is knetworkmanager totally different from gnome network manager? diff code base?
<metbsd> i did that, nothing shows
<faileas> wolfie2x: they are frontends for networkmanager
<faileas> so under the hood no
<PeperJohnny> is there another textmanager that can be used when youre not in kde? something like nano
<Nikke> where can i see wich nvidia cards that are compatible with newest nvidia driver and if my card works well in kde
<Nikke> kde 4
<faileas> PeperJohnny: vi ? emacs ?
<dr_willis> nvidia homepage/ !nvidia factoid have links to what drivers for for what cards..
<PeperJohnny> faileas: thanks
<dr_willis> Ive seen quite a few people with issues with the latest 9XXX series video cards.. but i  dont know how rare they are.
<metbsd> hey i can't get wireless to work
<wolfie2x> faileas: does every kernel upgrade bring driver incompatibilities like with nVidia case?
<metbsd> im in kde4 screen
<faileas> wolfie2x: depends
<stdin> wolfie2x: only if you use the download from nvidia (not the packaged version)
<wolfie2x> faileas: but packaged ver has no 3D? what's the point?
<Maxa> does anyone know a command line program that can take a screenshot but does _not_ import it to a file, but on clipboard
<stdin> wolfie2x: it does, it's the same as the download from nvidia. just packaged
<dr_willis> The repo version of the nvidia drivers DO have 3d.
<dr_willis> the 'nv' driver does not have 3d
<dr_willis> the repo versions may not be as up to date however.
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: but on intrepid only nv works?
<White_Pelican> and they don't work with my card
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: that sounds really bad
<dr_willis> nv has worked for ages...
<dr_willis> nv is the open sourced driver.. it has been around for ages.. it does not support 3d accell
<dany_21a_> will it somehow be possible to use the recent kernel-packegs in kubuntu 8.04?
<dr_willis> nvidia packages work fine for me on 8.10
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: i c.
<metbsd> how to check kubuntu version?
<metbsd> i boot kubuntu from usb pen, no wireless...
<ardchoille> metbsd: lsb_release -a
<metbsd> 8.04.1
<metbsd> good?
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: what does the lsb part stand for? I always forget that cmd..
<stdin> Linux Standard Base
<metbsd> lol
<dr_willis> Linux Sexy Babes.
<dr_willis> :)
<wolfie2x> stdin: thx
<metbsd> so how do i get wireless to work?
<metbsd> it says proprietary drivers are being used
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: that'll be a good way to remember ;)
<metbsd> the device is Atheros hardware access layer
<metbsd> support atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards
<metbsd> they are both enabled
<metbsd> but nothing in knetworkmanager
<ardchoille> metbsd: That's Hardy, and afaiac, it's a great release :)
<metbsd> but how to get wireless to work plz?
<ardchoille> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille> metbsd: ^^
<metbsd> oh shit, reading starts already?
<babeck> does anyone know the url to upgrade to 8.10 via the command line?
<babeck> the url to the instructions that is.
<stdin> babeck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<babeck> stdin: awesome, thank you.
<benjamin> is there not a torrent out yet for 8.10 final?
<dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<dr_willis> yes there are.. :)
<wayneward> i was on the RC verion ive jut gone for a version upgrade and it just wants to update my kernel!?
<wayneward> happy days
<benjamin> ah, i was looking on isohunt
<benjamin> thanks :)
<dr_willis> benjamin,  it pays to look at official sites. :)
<dr_willis> not err.. .. well.. you know.. those kind of sites.. :)
<faileas> ;p
<benjamin> i suppose :)
<enemabandit> if i'm running the 8.10 beta will it automatically download all the updates for the full release?
<faileas> enemabandit: yes
<enemabandit> sweet
<benjamin> sooner i get it torrented, the sooner i can seed it to everyone :D
<dr_willis> i downloaded the whole iso in under 20 min.. actually 2 isos :)
<wayneward> wow thats fast who ya connected with!!
<wayneward> that rapid
<|neon|> kde4 got me running for the hills, is anyway i can use 3.5 with 8.10
<dr_willis> torrents.. just torrents
<faileas> dr_willis: any idea what's the DVD version got?
<dr_willis> |neon|,  not that i know of .. at this time.. at least not that ive seen mentioned anywhere.
<stdin> |neon|: no, just like you can't use kde 2 is 8.04
<stdin> s/is/with
<|neon|> :(
<kgx> does the dvd only have extra languages or does it have any other extra stuff?
<kgx> (this is regarding the kubuntu ISOs)
<stdin> it has the graphical and alternate installer as well as a few other packages on the CD. but install is the same either way
<chfwiggum> probably asked many times before: is there a prob downloading kubuntu8.10 64bit?urls on several european servers not found.tia
<dr_willis> I thought they had extra packages.. and some extra boot options.. not worth the extra download I always thought
<dr_willis> chfwiggum,  i got it from the torrents just fine.
<chfwiggum> dr_willis: thx,ill try that
<dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<faileas> dr_willis: true but i got mostly DVDs at the moment ;p
<kgx> dr_willis: yeah i've always downloaded the dvd, now i think its best i stick to the cd
<dr_willis> I grabbed the dvd a few times int he past to see what it had..  or when i had no blank cd'
<dr_willis> Now i use Unetbootin and dont even need blank cd's
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> night all
<Tycho> Hi all. I upgraded to the Kubuntu 8.10 RC a couple of days ago. Do i need to upgrade any further now that it's released?
<benjamin> anyone know when openoffice 3 will be pushed out to us?
<Blues-Man> hi all
<benjamin> hi
<Tm_T> Tycho: no really, just keep your daily upgrades on
<Blues-Man> which debian/ubuntu package I have to download in order to write kde4 plasma widget?
<Blues-Man> i m not able to cmake the example in the tutorial on kde website
<wayneward> i see that it upgrades the kernel packages on the RC version thats it!
<Tm_T> Blues-Man: depends
<Blues-Man> Tm_T, i m reading this http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/GettingStarted
<Tm_T> Blues-Man: read techbase carefully, most of the instructions are there
<Tycho> Bummer :( KDE 4 is really messed up
<Blues-Man> but I can't cmake it for a plasma lib required i think
<benjamin> is there a way to see which version of kubuntu i'm using? i think i've upgraded, but i'm not sure
<Tm_T> Blues-Man: then see what is missing and install it
<Tm_T> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ubuntu-dron> <Blues-Man> i bet you miss the dev-packages of plasma...
<Blues-Man> ok
<benjamin> the "Full upgrade" button is grayed out in adept_manager, how do i upgrade to 8.10?
<Tycho> I'm experiencing a lot of problems with KDE4 such a buggy splash screen, missing KDE sounds and crashes with dolphin and kwin. Whats the easiest way to wipe all kde packages and config files so they can be reinstalled?
<randry> I need help ,please
<randry> my wireless is not working
<victorjdh> Ok
<randry> ubuntu 6.06
<randry> BCM 4311
<DaHopi> has anybody experience with partition resizing ? how long will it take to resize a 250G partition with 85% availible space to 2 partitions with 125G?
<KDesk> Plasma has crashed, has it a log lo look at?
<victorjdh> why do you not update your distribution
<pritam> I am trying to upgrade from Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and i did kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" and followed the steps but i could not find the Distribution upgrade tool that this process downloaded on my computer
<victorjdh> ?
<icycube> what is better, alternate installer or graphic-one?
<DaHopi> i wanna clean install
<victorjdh> do you have many files in your hd?
<randry> and another problem , I can''t access to ny networking manager
<victorjdh> xP
<DaHopi> yeah i think.. java / php developer with many frameworks
<victorjdh> nice
<randry> I entered the admin password but it refuses
<victorjdh> try to get a live cd iso
<victorjdh> can you?
<DaHopi> y. im on live no
<DaHopi> w
<randry> any suggestion pease
<randry> please
<victorjdh> get a live cd iso
<victorjdh> and install the packages
<randry> live cd iso?
<randry> what is that?
<victorjdh> yeh
<randry> what is live cd iso?
<victorjdh> a linux distribution, that runs at cd
<victorjdh> not at the hd
<victorjdh> but you can install it
<victorjdh> easy than...
<randry> and?
<randry> and how to solve the networking password
<victorjdh> your problem will be resolved
<victorjdh> O.o    I didn't know it
<randry> I entered the right password but it refuses
<victorjdh> really...
<randry> yes
<benjamin> double check your caps lock and num lock
<victorjdh> well.  can you download anything?
<Nikke> My graphics are still slow very slow, i got the new driver and a XFX Nvidia 6200A card.. i disabled all desktop effects, but still very slow
<randry> system>admin>networking , I entered the admin password but it says password invalid
<randry> I have checked several times
<metbsd> can i use windows unetbootin to make a usb pen and install software to it?
<randry> dowload anything? yes I can through cable but not wireless
<enzo> hi
<victorjdh> if you have a cable connection now, you have to get a new ubuntu version
<randry> but I love ubuntu dapper
<enzo> i'd like to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, but i have a nvidia card, i've seen problem with package nvidia, do you know when it will be corrected ?
<randry> is it not possible to solve this?
<victorjdh> maybe it will be resolved doing that
<victorjdh> i dont know
<victorjdh> other way
<randry> OK
<victorjdh> is your wireless card an BCM 4311
<victorjdh> ?
<randry> yes
<randry> bcm4311
<victorjdh> please, wait a moment ok?
<randry> ubuntu dapper
<randry> yes
<victorjdh> hey guy
<victorjdh> that card only works at the windows
<DaHopi> enzo: i'v installed nvidia-glx-173 without problem..
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> intrepid comes with dkms dosen't it?
<victorjdh> but you can try do a thing
<enzo> yes i've seen that in the changelog in fact DaHopi, so my upgrade should be ok
<randry> what?
<White_Pelican> I read on slashdot that there is an update to nvidia "legacy" drivers that fixes the xorg 1.6 compatibility problem
<victorjdh> access: http://    www.zcentric.com/blog/2006/12/get_the_broadcom_bcm4311_to_wo_1.html
<White_Pelican> when that will echo through to Intrepid I'm not sure
<victorjdh> or http://hardware4linux.info/component/21943/
<memeemeee> I need help connecting to my router through static ip
<a_c_m> wtf - no katapult for kde4?
<noam_> what are the differences between using kubuntu and using KDE installed on ubuntu? i've noticed that, for example, firefox for kubuntu uses a different theme, one with KDE widgets. what else is different?
<victorjdh> i just find it.
<ersi> allo
<White_Pelican> 1.6 s/b 1.5
<Guest87319> Hello, I would like to know if kubuntu 8.10 includes the e1000e kernel bug fix ?
<victorjdh> I'm sorry for my english, i'm learning( im brazilian) :)
<victorjdh> I'll leave the computer right now. I have things to do. ^^
<victorjdh> See you guy!
<faileas> Guest87319: on mine i think the card is still disabled
<DaHopi> afaik the module is disabled like in 8.10 beta
<memeemeee> I need help connecting to my router through static ip. can't ping the router. everything SHOULD work
<victorjdh> I think was useful. Bye!
<Guest87319> But linux 2.6.27.1 mark this bug as fixed ?
<Guest87319> http://lwn.net/Articles/303390/
<KDesk> How can I stop the hp-systray from apearing every time when I log in?
<saso> can anybody help me about sharing the files????
<tlukas> hey, how is kubuntu 8.10
<tlukas> is kde4 finally usable in it ?
<saso> SHARING FILES PROBLEMS! HELP??
<faileas> IMO yes
<faileas> YMMV
<PeperJohnny> hello can anyone give me please his sources.list . mine wasnt installed because of a messed up cd :<
<saso> please contact me
<faileas> PeperJohnny: for which?
<PeperJohnny> faileas: intrepid
<memeemeee> I need help connecting to my router through static ip. can't ping the router. everything SHOULD work
<faileas> PeperJohnny: gimme a moment. i can pastebin mine. i do have a few extras so... as always read through it first
<memeemeee> !static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<memeemeee> !staticip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staticip
<JuJuBee> What does this mean?  kernel: [15461.803795] lockd: server 192.168.6.200 not responding
<PeperJohnny> faileas: thanks
<tlukas> what's the version of kde4 shipping with kubuntu now ?
<saso> SHARING FILES PROBLEMS! HELP??
<DaHopi> tlukas: 4.1.2
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Did you remember to set a default gw?
<tlukas> DaHopi: do kde3 applications not available in kde4 yet work withotu problems there? (like konversation for example)
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: route add default gw <router IP address>
<enzo> could you give me the page that explains the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 please ?
<memeemeee> ok Darthfrog I'll try thanks
<DaHopi> tlukas: im writing you from konversation on kde 4.1.2 8.10 live
<faileas> PeperJohnny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64691/ i commented out proposed and winff ...
<PeperJohnny> thanks =)
<faileas> saso: might wanna learn a little about irc etiquitte...
<faileas> saso: what kinda file sharing?
<saso> SHARING FILES PROBLEMS! HELP??
<Pici> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<memeemeee> hmm
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, not working
<saso> OK:))
<faileas> PeperJohnny: still its modified a fair bit so.. take a look. i tried to comment any repos i added myself
<tlukas> DaHopi: can you make me a screenie? I just can't wait for the torrent to finish :P
<Guest87319> Can any1 tell me what is the exact kernel version of kubuntu 8.10 ?
<PeperJohnny> i will only use the default ones. thanks big time
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, when i type gateway it says 192.168.1.0 I need it to be 192.168.1.1
<Darthfrog> Guest87319: Linux hyla 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 30 04:12:22 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DaHopi> tlukas: wait a minute..
<tlukas> thanks!
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: USe this: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.0
<Guest87319> Thanks
<saso> sharing files problems. need some help
<faileas> saso: what kinda file sharing?
<Guest87319> e -7- is kubuntu internal numbering, right ? That means they don't use the latest 2.6.27.4 kernel ?
<memeemeee> how long should it take to complete Darthfrog?
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Immediately.
<saso> faileas: but the problem arises when i want to upload/download files from stationary to laptop
<faileas> saso: what problem and what protocol?
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: What network device (eth0?) are you using?  What static IP are you trying to assign to it?
<saso> ftp
<DaHopi> tlukas: http://www.hopi-x.de/screen.jpg
<saso> on laptop there is kubuntu
<saso> on desktop computer there is ubuntu
<saso> laptop can download/uploaf files from the other computer
<saso> but not vice versa
<faileas> using what protocol?
<faileas> fish?
<saso> gftp
<tlukas> DaHopi: nice!!! has also the glitty effects right ?
<memeemeee> so Darthfrog, it's eth0 and 192.168.1.11 router is at 192.168.1.1
<tlukas> I got an nvidia 8800
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> saso: do you have a ftp server set up on the laptop?
<saso> yes
<memeemeee> I now have default added to my ip table Darthfrog
<faileas> saso: well thats what i'd check. still depends on the exact nature of the error too
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Put this stanza in /etc/network/interfaces:http://paste.ubuntu.com/64696/
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Then restart networking.
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, "Destination: default Gateway: 192.168.1.1 Genmask: 0.0.0.0 Flags: UG Metric: 100 Use: 0 Iface: eth0
<tlukas> thanks DaHopi
<saso> faileas: the problem is that when i try to upload7download from desktop computer writes the next:trying to conect 192.168....... connected to 192.168......
<tlukas> :P
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Leave out the line numbers I inadvertantly pasted. :-)
<enzo> can you give me the page that explains how to upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 ? i remember one bot of this chan can give this page, i don't remember the trigger
<faileas> saso: and?
<saso> that's it
<DaHopi> tlukas: ive got a nvidia 6200 512MB PCI (yeah really).. it rocks with glitter :)
<saso> nothing happens
<faileas> wierd
<brazilian_joe> how do I upgrade to Intrepid? update-manager -d is for ubuntu only I believe
<tlukas> :D
<DaHopi> tlukas: u're welcome.. leaving now.. cya :)
<enzo> and in fact i don't want to upgrade with a gui, but with apt-get only
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, [fail]
<faileas> brazilian_joe: any command that wotks on ubuntu will work on kubuntu
<saso> faileas:when i have got the ubuntu on the laptop i could only reach the shared folder, and the others too. From the other computer i could reach all files and folders
<bibstha> sigh it finally came out :-)
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, "option with empty value"
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: From what?
<saso> faileas:is there a problem because i've got kubuntu based on wubi
<beta-guy> I have a WPA wireless network how can I get kubuntu to connect to it?
<faileas> saso: no. i think the issue seems to be with permissions
<Darthfrog> beta-guy: Use knetworkmanager.
<enzo> will I be able to use k3b if i upgrade to intrepid ?
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, ifdown and ifup
<faileas> enzo: i think so
<saso> faileas:any clue how to do it
<beta-guy> Darthfrog: I thried it it appears to only support WEP
<enzo> how can i be sure faileas?
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, what am I putting in my interfaces file? looked like a url??!?!!
<Darthfrog> beta-guy: Nope, supports WPA and WPA2.
<brazilian_joe> faileas: the thing is, I don't know if running update-manager would turn my Kubuntu 8.04.1 into an Ubuntu 8.10, since it's listed as a Gnome app, flagged as a Ubuntu app in adept and is not even installed by default on Kubuntu (at least not on my system)
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Click on the URL.
<faileas> saso: not too sure. never set up FTP
<faileas> enzo: i could test if i wasn't sitting in the dark ;p
<saso> faileas:thanks any way. i have to go now. bye
<faileas> brazilian_joe: i seem to recall between 7,10 and 8.04 i was asked to update graphically
<memeemeee> ok Darthfrog so I already have all that in my /etc/network/interfaces
<brazilian_joe> hum nothing has shown up on my screen so far, and I have already updated my sources
<memeemeee> that's why I need help Darthfrog. because I still can't get it to ping the router!
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: OK, now "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart".  See if it works.
<memeemeee> that's what I've been doing
<memeemeee> Destination Host Unreachable :(
<wayneward> i was on intrepid RC with the kernel linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic now im upgrading to the release version and it upgrading my kernel to linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<wayneward> which is the same int it!?
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: do you have any other network devices in your system?
<memeemeee> u mean other computers attatched?
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: No.  in *your* system.
<enzo> someone has testes to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 with adept manager, all is perfectly working ?
<memeemeee> sorry Darthfrog. I'm not sure what you mean
<wayneward> memeemeee uncomment any settings apart from loopback in your network/interfaces
<wayneward> then restart network
<memeemeee> nothing is commented
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: How many things in your computer can you plug a network cable into?  Any wireless network cards?
<wayneward> try ->  dhclient eth0 and try -> dhclient eth1
<memeemeee> ah. nope just the one ethernet port and no other cards. I actually just took out the factory modem because it was causing complications at boot Darthfrog
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Check the network cable.  If isn't loose, replace it with a known good cable and try again.
<memeemeee> ah Darthfrog good idea. I do have a cat after all ;)
<Nikke> is it impossible to get kde 3.5.10 on intrepid?
<faileas> Nikke: there seems to be a howto on the forums
<Nikke> faileas: okey thank you
<wayneward> u might as well stick with hardy whats the point!? backport
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, should my /etc..interfaces have a network entry? what about broadcast?
<faileas> wayneward: true
 * faileas has grown to love KDE4 ;p
<Nikke> wayneward: yes true but i want to use KDE4 but i got big problems with my nvidia card
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: You did all that when you edited the file with the info I gave you in the pastbin URL.  That was supposed to be a permanent change, so that things are set up right upon booting.
<wayneward> i been running it for a few weeks now and have seen some improvements in this time
 * faileas seems to be hearing that a lot
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, there was no info for broadcast or network. I've just seen them in a lot of online helps so wondered if i needed them
<wayneward> i use a nvidia 6600 and cant have desktop effect on apart from that i have dula monitor working fime with the new version intrepid
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Mind doesn't have either network or broadcast settings, I presume the default works. :-)
<memeemeee> new cable... works fine. "Destination Host Unreachable" Darthfrog
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Have you tried dhcp?  Does it work?
<memeemeee> nope. not working either
<memeemeee> this all started when I tried to set static ip with Kcontrol
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo dhclient eth0
<Nikke> wayneward: i got XFX GeForce 6200A
<brazilian_joe> found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu :)
<Nikke> wayneward: dont work so well, very slow
<wayneward> should be ok with desktop effects off?
<W8TAH> hi how do i UNinstall a plasmoid that i installed from a file so that i can install the repaired version?
<wayneward> my network conf  copy this http://pastebin.com/f448883f7
<Nikke> W8TAH: can't you just click uninstall?
<W8TAH> Nikke, i can remove it from the desktop but i cant seem to remove it from the add widgets list
<administrator> whowas nikke
<W8TAH> or uninstall totally
<memeemeee> Darthfrog, "no DHCPOFFERS received"
<Nikke> administrator: ?
<Nikke> W8TAH: hmm strange
<W8TAH> i really like plasma -- but getting what i need to work is a bit tedious
<W8TAH> superkaramba themes dont play right sometimes
<W8TAH> and plasmoids dont fulfill the needs
<administrator> pardon me, I was trying to explain to someone the language that is usable in IRC and just randomly picked something
<Nikke> administrator: ah okey =)
<gustavo> Hello. After I upgraded(?) to v8.10, I can't access wireless nor wired networks. What should I do? I have no idea where to start.
<administrator>   Just reboot and then hit esc and pick an earlier version
<beta-guy_> gustavo: if you can't get wireless or wired how are you talking to us?
<Mixed432> anyone knows how to configure the scroll wheel on a USB mousie?
<gustavo> beta-guy_: this is another computer
<beta-guy_> oh :)
<wayneward> do you mean to make it scroll the mouse
<JuJuBee> What id the difference between this (192.168.6.200:/home     /home   nfs     soft        2       0) from fstab and this (sudo mount 192.168.6.200:/home /home) ? besides the one from fstab being mounted at startup.
<Mixed432> wayneward, yes, when I scroll the wheel up or down while browsing firefox i want the page to scroll up and down, just like it does in windows
<administrator> turn on smooth scrolling i do believe
<wayneward> ah does it  scroll up and down in konqueror or a open office doc but not firefox?
<wayneward> or no scroll at all
<wayneward> test oe konqueror and try scrolling a web page
<Mixed432> wayneward it doesnt scroll at all but when i click down on the mouse it acts funny, it's as it I typed something in the URL and pressed "enter"
<wayneward> you basically need this line in your | etc | X11 | xorg.conf ->   Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<wayneward> in input device section
<wayneward> mouse section
<grisu_> Hi, dunno if this is already known. But http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download points to the wrong directory for alternate CD's. Guess that should be fixed.
<joshual> hey folks, is there anything I can do to force ubuntu-amd64 to be a pure amd64 system (not install 32 bit libs etc)?
<Mixed432> Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
<Mixed432> Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<wayneward> yip
<Mixed432> wayneward, that's what I have in xorg.conf, it still wont work
<Mixed432> Option		"Device"	"/dev/psaux"
<wayneward> thats all right - have u tried pulling it out and trying in another usb slot
<wayneward> is this on intrepid?
<Mixed432> no, this is on ubuntustudio, let me try another USB slot then
<wayneward> are you running kde on top of ubuntustudio
<Sir> somebody please help.  i removed all packages with compiz and now all programs that automatically boot will not show up in my taskbar.  because of this i can't get to adept manager to reinstall the package that may be causing my problem.  another problem is that the frame around my windows does not exitst, therefore i can't move or close them (without going to the file menu).
<Mixed432> wayneward, i tried KDE for a while, right now im using gnome, it does the same thing on both
<kronoman> I have a ext3 filesystem, I keep erasing files, yet reports 0 bytes free, what is wrong?
<JuJuBee> Is samba better than nfs?  Should I use samba to mount /home for my students or nfs?
<Mixed432> kronoman, empty the thrash bin
<memeemeee> so Darthfrog. can we look back at the ip tables?
<kronoman> Mixed432: I'm using rm -rf to erase, not GUI commands
<kronoman> also erased .Trash already too
<memeemeee> or Darthfrog do you think it might have something to do with the /etc/networks ?
<wayneward> try opening a termnal and remove something using rm filename
<wayneward> then do df -h
<JuJuBee> Anybody?  nfs vs. samba ?
<wayneward> see if you delete omething
<Mixed432> kronoman, maybe youre deleting on the wrong directory?  try "sudo fdisk -l"  so you can view your partitions
<Salze> kronoman: I've had that before, too. Seems to happen (from time to time) with big deletes. Waiting a while or unmounting (rebooting) has helped for me.
<wayneward> depends want any windows boxes to access your shares is so samba is pretty easy to configure
<kronoman> I tried reboot, unmout, mount again, df -h, nothing, stills 0 bytes free
<kronoman> maybe the filesystem is corrupt?
<wayneward> sounds like it unmount it and check it
<kronoman> going to try that, thanks
<anita_> http://www.algeciras.es/party08/
<sba61> hi, how do I disable tooltips on the panel?
<simi> hi, if someopne can give me some advice in my problem with power management on a laptop please read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6048506#post6048506
<Handcrafted> Is the desktop-x86 kubuntu 8.10 also a live disk?
<faileas> yes
<Handcrafted> thanks
<faileas> unless its alternate
<killermach> does anyone know if there is a dimdim channel?
<Nece228> congrats on kubuntu 8.01
<Nece228> *8.10
<Nikke> is it possible to go from kubuntu to ubuntu without do a new install?
<Tm_T> !puregnome | Nikke
<ubottu> Nikke: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Nece228> i shiped free kubuntu cds
<Nece228> now ill look does kubuntu maked kde4 full featured desktop
<faileas> yup
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Sorry, I was AFK for a bit.  You can try "sudo iptables -F" if you think that a firewall rule is the problem.
<Nece228> anyway im goint to install amarok 2 beta instead of 1.4
<sba61> do you guys get ugly firefox tabs as well?
<Darthfrog> sba61: I have the Colourful Tabs extension installed.  Looks nice to me. :-)
<faileas> Nece228: i'd suggest waiting on that
<KDesk> How can I stop the hp-systray from apearing every time when I log in?
<memeemeee> ok Darthfrog. my ip table looks like this http://pastebin.com/d4f1dda35
<Darthfrog> KDesk: If you never need it, delete it from the system.  Use Adept to search for it, then delete the installed package.
<KDesk> Darthfrog: ok, thanks!
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: That's your routing table.
<isaacj87> Hey everyone. Quick and easy questions...I'm currently running openSUSE 11.1 beta 3, but I can't stand YaST. Does Kubuntu 8.10 install KDE 4.1.2 by default? If so, will Kubuntu get the KDE matinence release updates?
<memeemeee> right. that's what i meant
<memeemeee> we were talking about it earlier
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Looks fine to me.
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<joshual> anyone running kubuntu amd64? if so how did you install flash plugin ? I'm trying to figure out the best way, I use Opera browser.
<Darthfrog> Other than trying dhclient to see if DHCP works.
<PeperJohnny> joshual: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<memeemeee> wow! no one can help me! I even got the network gurus at ##networking to look at it and they can't help!
<sba61> Darthfrog: great, not that I need the colorful tabs but it solved my issues :)
<Darthfrog> memeemeee: Try this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && sudo dhclient eth0
<ubuntu_> help
<winterelf> hi, i need to know if i m using the wireless driver iwl3945 , what is the command to check that out?
<Darthfrog> sba61: They'll grow on you. :-)
<Darthfrog> winterelf:  lsmod | grep iwl3945
<ubuntu_> what error 17 means?
<winterelf> Darthfrog: thanks
<joshual> PeperJohnny: are you running kubuntu amd64? There are different methods for us... 3 different methods
<memeemeee> brb
<mankeletor> hey there, how can I make work ath0 in kubuntu?
<winterelf> Darthfrog: i got this message..... (sorry about the mass)
<PeperJohnny> joshual: yes i am and the method i wrote is one very simple
<winterelf> iwl3945                96244  0
<winterelf> lbm_iwl_mac80211      242292  1 iwl3945
<winterelf> rfkill                  8596  2 iwl3945
<winterelf> led_class               6020  1 iwl3945
<winterelf> lbm_iwl_cfg80211       33248  2 iwl3945,lbm_iwl_mac80211
<winterelf> \
<winterelf> what is that mean? i m using it or not?
<Darthfrog> winterelf: Use pastebin for output.
<joshual> PeperJohnny: I thought that there was a method that only installed the plugin so that you didnt have to install 32bit libraries?
<Darthfrog> !paste | winterelf
<ubottu> winterelf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<joshual> amd I wrong?
<winterelf> ho, cool
<joshual> I meant "am I wrong?"
<Darthfrog> winterelf: Yes, it means your kernel is loading that driver.
<PeperJohnny> joshual: hmm ill look for it but i didnt heard of such a method
<Darthfrog> mankeletor: Use jockey-kde to install the drivers for your Atheros card, then use knetworkmanager to set up wireless networking.
<winterelf> Darthfrog: it means lsmod tells me about all the drivers that are loaded right now?
<joshual> PeperJohnny: have you ever tried the free flash plugin alternatives, like gnash and swf-player?
<Darthfrog> winterelf:  Yes.  and use "modprobe" to load new ones and "rmmod" to remove loaded drivers.
<mankeletor> Darthfrog: thx :)
<PeperJohnny> joshual: though i read that gnash improved a lot
<TheFuzzball> Hi, How do I add Kubuntu to NTLDR's boot.ini?
<PeperJohnny> PeperJohnny: no i didnt
<winterelf> Darthfrog: ok, thanks :)
<TheFuzzball> GRUB has scewed me over again :'(
<joshual> PeperJohnny: does one need to install gnome libs when installing gnash?
<PeperJohnny> joshual: no. if you install flashplugin-nonfree you just get the plugin no additional libs at least aptitude told me that no libs are neccessary
<joshual> PeperJohnny:  what about with gnash?
<PeperJohnny> joshual: gnash needs some libs
<joshual> in that case i'll just install flashplugin-nonfree thx
<PeperJohnny> youre welcome
<joshual> PeperJohnny: since I'm installing flashplugin which requires ia32-libs, do I need to specify that any other package i install is 64bit, or is it still the first architecture selected when installing packages?
<PeperJohnny> joshual: everything will be installed so that it should work
<joshual> PeperJohnny: what I mean is, will future packages I install be 64bit if there is a 64bit package available, or will it install 32bit even though there is a 64bit available because i just installed 32bit libraries?
<PeperJohnny> joshual: no if 64bit is avaible it will be installed
<joshual> ah great thanks PeperJohnny, as you can tell i'm new to 64bit OS
<winterelf> hi, need to know something... what's ipwraw ?
<PeperJohnny> youre welcome
<PeperJohnny> winterelf: afaik its a driver for wlan cards
<winterelf> PeperJohnny: afaik? u mean ipwraw? why did u called it afaik?
<PeperJohnny> winterelf: afaik= as far as i know =)
<winterelf> :)
<dany_21a_> does anyone use kubuntu 8.10 in a vmware?
<faileas> has anyone run virtualbox in 8.10? is there a solution for the" Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer. " error?
<Pici> fredde: virtualbox-ose does not have support for usb devices.
<xevix> apachelogger, congrats on a great release =)
<Pici> faileas: sorry see above ^
<faileas> Pici: not using OSE. using the version off the virtualbox site
<Pici> faileas: Then perhaps #vbox would be a better place to ask?
<faileas> Pici: i'll ask there as well then.
<cumulus007> hello, how do I get flash 10 working in Konqueror in KDE 4.1 x86 on Uubntu Intrepid?
<fredde> hello. i have just installed kubuntu on my laptop. its the first time on a laptop. the computer is a acer aspire 5024. now i have the kubuntu cd in my drive. now i want to take out cd from my cdrom. but the buttom on the computer dooesnt work. someone understand my problem and can help me?
<cumulus007> fredde: hi, which version of kubunt are you using?
<cumulus007> you can open the recently mounted applet
<cumulus007> en then click the unmount button next to tthe cd drive icon
<fredde> cumulus007: im sorry. i didnt see this before. i cant even see the cdrom in dolphin.
<cumulus007> fredde: in the system tray, you have to look for a computer icon
<cumulus007> it's near the clock
<cumulus007> click on it
<cumulus007> do you see a list of mounted devices then?
<manish> is it possible to group chat on KOPETE
<fredde> cumulus007: could it be this: a icon next to my harddrive in "storage Media". Remote Share (unionfs)
<PeperJohnny> manish: like everythin in one window with tabs?
<eean> just upgraded to kubuntu 8.10. it shares a problem I had with 8.04: knetworkmanager doesn't start automatically
<manish> no not with tabs but within a common window
<manish> Peper Johnny: where 3 or more people   can discuss someting on a common platform
<PeperJohnny> ah depends on the protocoll you are using
<fredde> perheps its a comon problem with acer laptops. i will try to look for help on google. need to watch some hockey with the family now. bye and thanks
<jussi01> !autostart | eean
<ubottu> eean: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<eean> those are kde3 instructions
<manish> Pepper Jhonny: so what protocol am i using right now how do i know that
<jussi01> eean: the first one is the same in kde4
<PeperJohnny> manish: are you chating via msn icq or whatsoever
<jussi01> ie. you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<eean> ok
<eean> my .kde4 doesn't have an Autostart
<manish> in kopete i have my gmail and yahoo messenger contacts
<eean> I'll just create it and see if it works
<PeperJohnny> manish: so in jabber you can open multi user chats..dunno how it works with yahoo
<cumulus007> hmm
<PeperJohnny> manish: gmail is using the jabber protocoll
<manish> Pepper Jhonny: how do i do it in then
<cumulus007> how to use gstreamer in amarok?
<manish> in jabber
<exobuzz> nice that the new kubuntu is out. shame it has some real nasty bugs. I would perhaps prefer to wait until some things are fixed
<manish> Pepper Jhonny: so how do i do it
<eean> exobuzz: whats wrong?
<PeperJohnny> manish: nah sorry i forgot :<
<manish> Pepper Jhonny: bcz i tried every possibel option therein the status bar but to no avail
<exobuzz> eean: static ip configuration in knetworkmanager is broken (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/279409), dragging folder from quick access bar to desktop and choosing folder vew crashes plasma. and some others
<jussi01> eean: did it work?
<eean> jussi01: dunno, I'll see next time I restart :)
<manish> Genii: Do you know how to group chat in Kopete
<TimS> Ahh, 8.10 broke my ati drivers
<PeperJohnny> manish: you could still ask in #kopete
<jmichaelx> OK, i just experienced a major upgrade fail. i just finished upgrading to kubuntu intrepid, but after rebooting, it stalls and stops. grub still says ubuntu 8.04/linux 2.6.24. i can get to a terminal, but it will not let me use 'sudo'. any advice?
<manish> thanks Pepper Jhonny
<manish> ActionParsnip: do you know how i could group chat in kopete
<manish> does any body know how to group chat in Kopete
<manish> is any body home today...?
<psyco> hey guys,
<psyco> I want to reinstall kubuntu, but I have a bunch of torrents on azureus
<psyco> how do I reinstall and not lose that list
<psyco> (so, what files do I need to back up)
<faileas> psyco: .torrents for those files + the data files
<DarkSmoke> anyone tried intrepid yet? :P
<Bonaldo2000> Hi, I burn the new kubuntu image (8.10) but when I try to install I get the error "Error reading boot cd"
<DarkSmoke> Bonaldo2000:  try to burn at a lower speed
<Bonaldo2000> I have tried burning at 8x (the lowest my burner can do)...
<psyco> faileas: I know but I dont want to have to restart all those torrents because that would take a whole day,
<DarkSmoke> it can do x2 and x4 :/
<psyco> I want to back up the file that says what that list is to azureus
<Bonaldo2000> I have never had problems before with burning an image
<DarkSmoke> psyco:  you can open multeple .torrent files at once if im not wrong...
<Bonaldo2000> well, maybe I should try in linux, maybe it can burn at lower speed....
<Bonaldo2000> I'll be back! (probably)
<psyco> Yeah but they are mostly music, and my music is in seperate folders so i'd have to open them sperately
<TimS> Blasted Ubuntu update screwing with my X config! aticonfig is damn usefull :D
<manish> any idea how to have group conversations on kopete
<faileas> psyco: you would need to check the torrents and then carry on
<faileas> psyco: i've even moved torrents from box to box that way
<psyco> faileas: check the torrents and carry on?
<psyco> WHat about the /home/.azureus/downloads.config   is that the file that I shoudl back up?
<faileas> psyco: yeah. IIRC if you point a torrent at a folder with the files already in it it rechecks and carries on
<faileas> psyco: no 1 priority should be torrents + data. anything else is secondary
<Caarrie|mac> is there a solution for the error "not starting K display manager;it is not the default"
<psyco> faileas: I've already backed up all my stuff, now is just making my life easier by moving one file instead of rechecking all the torrents
<Caarrie|mac> ?
<JenZ> hi all, just downloaded and installed the Alternate-version of Kubuntu (because in the desktop-cd my gfx-card was not recognized (ati radeon 9600 r300)
<JenZ> but i still dont have a graphical interface
<JenZ> i'm able to go to tty1 to 6
<JenZ> so entering commands works
<JenZ> how do i get xserver working?
<ChrisMir> try X
<JenZ> when i try to edit (nano) the /etc/X11/xorg.conf it's empty
<ChrisMir> ai, that is no good
<favro> startx
<JenZ> when i enter X i get 'fatal server error: is allready running on display 0
<JenZ> but when i revert i get video mode not supported?
<Caarrie|mac> Fatal server error: no screens found
<ChrisMir> look for an X instance with 'ps aux' and kill it, then try to start x again
<JenZ> how do i kill it Chris?
<ChrisMir> JenZ: Hmm, just saw you installed alternate version. I'm not sure if that one has X installed as default
<Caarrie|mac> killall X ?
<JenZ> sorry, pretty linux-noob
<ChrisMir> np. killall X could work, else kill -s 9 xxxx where xxxx is the PID number of the process
<NauarchLysander> I upgraded to 8.10 this afternoon, but now KDE is VERY slow. Especially the Desktop plasmoid. When I move my mouse over it, the desktop freezes for about five seconds. I can't work like that. Is there a way out of that?
<Nece228> do you know what most important words about ubuntu
<jmichaelx> OK, i just experienced a major upgrade fail. i just finished upgrading to kubuntu intrepid, but after rebooting, it stalls and stops. grub still says ubuntu 8.04/linux 2.6.24. i can get to a terminal, but it will not let me use 'sudo'. any advice?
<Nece228> "and remember, the dog is everythink"
<JenZ> i'm not allowed to kill the process
<JenZ> i'll try sudo
<ChrisMir> exactly :)
<JenZ> ouch
<JenZ> i did that
<JenZ> screen went down
<JenZ> video not supported
<JenZ> grrrrr
<psyco> anyone else know? What do I need to backup inorder to have azureus running exactly the same on my new install. I've already backed up .torrents and data. WHat is the file that tells azureus the list of downloads/uploads I have?
<ChrisMir> hmm :(
<TimS> How do I open a root terminal?
<JenZ> i definetly want xUbuntu (i installed it over Windows Home Server
<JenZ> :)
<ChrisMir> what is the login manager in Xubuntu?
<favro> gdm
<JenZ> i meant x as in (any) ubuntu-flavor
<ChrisMir> JenZ: Perhaps you could try sudo /etc/init.d/dgm restart
<ChrisMir> gdm*
<ChrisMir> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart if you have kde installed
<gustavo_> Why Kontact crashes when it's opened?
<JenZ> it all does something but .... my monitor says video mode not supported
<JenZ> tried another monitor btw
<JenZ> same effect
<JenZ> too bad i can't edit xorg.conf :(:(:(
<NauarchLysander> I upgraded to 8.10 this afternoon, but now KDE is VERY slow. Especially the Desktop plasmoid. When I move my mouse over it, the desktop freezes for about five seconds. I can't work like that. Is there a way out of that?
<psyco> Guys, Anyone using KDE4, are desktop effects decent or is compiz still WAY WAY better
<gustavo_> This is the traceback when it crashes: http://pastebin.com/d7189c0e7
<ChrisMir> JenZ: But the best thing you can do to analyze xserver failure is to simply try to start X from tty1 and when it failes read file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<O-Range> hi
<manish> psyco: i thnk compiz is any time better
<O-Range> can someone help me?
<psyco> I know its better but I want to know how much,
<ChrisMir> O-Range: Just put down your question, someone might pick it up :)
<psyco> like any major flaws in kde4 effects?
<psyco> or anything uber good in compiz (other than cube)
<manish> how do you quantiz it???
<O-Range> im installed ubuntu 8.10 and when i logged in wih my un and pw i get a dark screen with some shadows and no more
<Caarrie|mac> any advice on getting kdm to start?
<JenZ> i'm trying to start it Chris, but it says 'fatal error ... allready running on display 0 then it says invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up
<manish> ya the smootheness of the system as a whole and the compatibility for various things
<manish> have to checked the working of power manager in K4
<manish> mine was a gr8 headache
<Under_Wraps> Can somebody update the Kubuntu forums - www.kubuntuforums.net
<Under_Wraps> "Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex (under development)"
<manish> Under Wraps: it is developed since 1 hr 11 mins now
<ChrisMir> JenZ: there realy shouldn't be an X instance running before you continue testing, I think
<manish> (Just kidding)
<jmichaelx> :-(
<NauarchLysander> I upgraded to 8.10 this afternoon, but now KDE is VERY slow. Especially the Desktop plasmoid. When I move my mouse over it, the desktop freezes for about five seconds. I can't work like that. Is there a way out of that?
<JenZ> i understand chris, but everytime i kill  the process it restarts itself
<JenZ> with another pid
<ChrisMir> JenZ: ok
<JenZ> and sends me back to the 'video not supported' tty
<JenZ> and i can only go back to tty1
<JenZ> viewing that Xorg.0.log you told me
<ChrisMir> JenZ: in tty1 do /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ChrisMir> prepend with sudo off course :)
<O-Range> nobody get the problem like me?
<JenZ> stopping KDM: kdm not runningkill: 187: operation not permitted
<JenZ> oops :p
<JenZ> sudo again
<JenZ> ok, stopped
<JenZ> now?
<ChrisMir> JenZ: Look if any X instance is still running
<JenZ> btw: tnx chris for helping me out
<JenZ> i DONT want to go back to WHS (spend 1 hour there :-)
<ChrisMir> JenZ: Well, I'm trying :)
<JenZ> i wanna make a good Nas-sollution at home
<ChrisMir> JenZ: I understand, that is what I have as well. with my ps3 in the living room as host
<ChrisMir> err... clietn
<ChrisMir> client*
<ChrisMir> doh
<JenZ> i have xbmc but we want the same :)
<JenZ> but i remeber something
<NauarchLysander> I upgraded to 8.10 this afternoon, but now KDE is VERY slow. Especially the Desktop plasmoid. When I move my mouse over it, the desktop freezes for about five seconds. I can't work like that. Is there a way out of that?
<JenZ> oh no, i thought i installed 8.04 over here
<JenZ> but that was on my other system
<ChrisMir> JenZ: Did you check already if X is still running (ps aux)
<JenZ> not running
<JenZ> would xubuntu be a sollution? or does it use the same ubuntu-base which will give me troubles too?
<JenZ> stupid gfx-card :-( (radeon 9600tx)
<ChrisMir> JenZ: Now X is not running anymore (because of kdt stop), you could try running X from the commandline and it will give feedback if it fails
<psyco> NauarchLysander: WHat is your vid card
<joshual> anyone know how to open a .sqlite file?
<psyco> NauarchLysander: Ususally, a OS is never that slow because of specs. Try fooling around with drivers if you have nothing to lose.
<NauarchLysander> psyco: Nvidia GeForce 8600M. I installed the newest restricted driver.
<rickest> joshual: sqlite3
<psyco> NauarchLysander: Hmm then I dotn knwo.
<NauarchLysander> psyco: Ok, still, thanks.
<sfears> snowmoon-work: install sysv-rc-conf & make sure your bluetooth services are enabled?
<sfears> woops
<JenZ> Chris, i'm not asleep but just trying another gfx-card
<sfears> if i remove the NetworkManager.conf & knetworkmanager.conf files from /etc/dbus-1/system.d my issue goes away but then knetworkmanager doesn't start on boot up and i can't connect to any wireless networks!
<joshual> anyone tried the qt-firefox?
<enzo> hi
<JenZ> hmmm, chris, do i need to do anything special?
<JenZ> after i get 'starting up' cursor keeps blinking but ... no boot
<JenZ> do i need to start it in safe mode? :)
<enzo> i've installed intrepid, all is ok except nvidia driver, what is the prog to launch to install driver ? the popup has appeared but it has locked
<rgreening> Is there a way to make Konqueror properly view svg files? Like in the adobe svg viewer plugin?
<cyryl> кто знает русский
<ardchoille> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joshual> is there anyway to add a repo but only for a particular package? for example I want to use: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ repo but only for the firefox-qt package...
<ardchoille> there's a qt version of firefox?
<joshual> ardchoille: yeah its very much in development stage though
<rgreening> alpha/beta only
<rgreening> yeah
<ardchoille> Well, it's nice that someone is working on it
<joshual> yeah
<ardchoille> Good to hear
<joshual> so is there any way to specify a package when entering a repository ?
<ardchoille> joshual: you can always enable that one repo, install what you want, then disable it again.. or disable it when you do updates
<joshual> ardchoille: ok, thats what I was thinking too.
<sba61> joshual: something like described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#With%20individual%20packages
<sba61> maybe?
<sba61> doesn't solve dependencies though
<ardchoille> sba61: He'd run into deps issues that way I would think
<ardchoille> yeah
<ChrisMir> JenZ: Heh, seems your system is pretty borked, which seems strange so soon after an install. Did you do check the md5sum of the install cd?
<JenZ> if i dont have a keyboard, how do ik access the start-menu?
<sba61> I still didn't figure out how to search for packages with the new adept... is there a way to do it?
<JenZ> sorry chris, i was pm'ing you :)
<JenZ> i installed an old geforce
<JenZ> and it works
<sba61> I only get the packages that programs in the list
<ChrisMir> Cool!
<JenZ> but, the mouse isn't responding
<JenZ> how do i access the start menu?
<ChrisMir> Not so cool! :(
<JenZ> so i can close it down and eat my french fries with the angry misses :p
<JenZ> you were way cool for helping me out
<ChrisMir> No problem ;-)
<ChrisMir> But let me think. I know there's a shortcut for the start button
<anoneemouse> hello, does someone here know how to configure multiple monitors on kde4?
<JenZ> no worries, hard shut down then
<JenZ> thank you a lot
<JenZ> ttyl i hope
<anoneemouse> when i maximise windows they fill both screens
<xevix> after plasma crash i lost panel, i remove plasmarc stuff, restarted plasma, and panel is back, but now 3 apps (knetworkmanager, skim, and kpowersave) open up as floating tray icons, and don't sit in the tray like they used to.  how do i get them back in the tray?
<smarty> hi, how can i delete a directory
<Caarrie|mac> xevix: reboot a few times or restart x and they will go back
<smarty> when i try it says access denied or omsethin
<anoneemouse> where are the files located smarty?
<MrBallZ> are servers being raped atm ?? ... thinking of waiting until sunday to do dist-upgrade ...
<smarty> anoneemouse : Documents
<smarty> lol
<anoneemouse> did you right click and check the permissions?
<smarty> yea
<smarty> still no luck
<anoneemouse> read only is set?
<smarty> nope
<anoneemouse> have you tried deleting them from command line?
<smarty> yep
<smarty> dir is not empty..
<smarty> wont delete
<smarty> tried indiv. deleting also
<smarty> when inside the folder, it doesnt give the option for moving to trash
<favro> smarty: to remove a dir on the command line is   rm -r /path
<ChrisMir> JenZ: yeh, see you later maybe. Good luck with setting up your nas :)
<smarty> ok favro, i'll try that ... sec
<MrBallZ> how many MB's is the dist-upgrade ?
<smarty> favro: "rm: cannot remove '<filename>'
<favro> smarty: thought you were removing a dir?
<smarty> i am
<favro> try sudo rm
<smarty> im already in root
<favro> try sudo rm -r
<ardchoille> smarty: looks like you might need sudo but be very careful with it
<ardchoille> oh
<smarty> generaly, it'll say perm. denied no? (if i wasnt root)
<favro> smarty: what does ls -l return for the dir?
<smarty> ah okay i got it now
<smarty> THANKS guys
<favro> what was the issue?
<smarty> i actually just rebooted the X server,
<smarty> odd but yea
<favro> k
<ChrisMir> smarty: Perhaps some process has an open file in that directory. lsof | grep Documents could show you what process
<smarty> thanks though
<ChrisMir> ah wait. Killing X probably killed that process :p
<smarty> :)
<smarty> thanks very much though. :D
<dontlookatmynick> what?
<sYskk> how is it easy to pass from ubuntu to kubuntu ? Is it a completely different OS and you need to format and install the OS ?
<Tm_T> sYskk: it's same
<ChrisMir> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Tm_T> Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<Tm_T> kubuntu-desktop
<ChrisMir> ah yeas, soz
<sYskk> oh ok... so kubuntu is ubuntu + kde ?
<riso> sYskk: yes
<riso> yuriy: but without gnome
<ChrisMir> yes, and with a fresh kubuntu install its without gnome
<ChrisMir> installing kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu does not uninstall gnome, right?
<BleSS> how to grow up a partition? only *temporary*
<riso> ChrisMir: if you do not uninstall it manually...
<ardchoille> ChrisMir: no
<noaXess> are the archive.ubuntu.com servs down for maintenance?
<ardchoille> noaXess: they're slow due to release day
<noaXess> okay..
<sYskk> are GUI applications in ubuntu specifically written for kde or gnome or is it pretty much portable ?
<ardchoille> sYskk: they're pretty much portable
<riso> noaXess: 8.10 is out. everybody is downloading
<ardchoille> kde apps run nicely in gnome and vice-versa
<Tm_T> riso: I'm not
<sYskk> ok thx :)
<noaXess> riso: me too.. just wait for kde 4.2 in january.. it will be more stable, mor functionaly and more usfull.. like kde3.5
<riso> noaXess: kde 4.0 is pretty unstable now :)
<ardchoille> riso: interpid doesn't have kde 4.0
<Tm_T> KDE is just fine for some people
<rgreening> Kubuntu has 4.1.2 (soon 4.1.3) not 4.0
<noaXess> interpid has 4.1
<turtlak69> Tm_T: too buggy (but I am using it)
<Tm_T> turtlak69: not here
<jmichaelx> well, i trashed my kubuntu install somehow in the upgrade process. i am now doing a fresh install of intrepid, but it is hanging at %82 'scanning mirrors'. does this just have to do with busy servers?
<turtlak69> Tm_T: I will see after next upgrade :)
<ardchoille> jmichaelx: likely
<rgreening> 4.1.2 is rock solid here for me, and what missing bits there are are available via kde 3.5.10 for intrepid (like konversation, k3b, etc)
<Tm_T> turtlak69: though I have KDE 4.1.71 (KDE 4.2 >= 20081023)
<jmichaelx> ok, makes me feel better. i have NEVER had these kinds of issues upgrading before.
<noaXess> rgreening: the prob is some system settings, like key bindings, shortcuts and so on..
<turtlak69> Tm_T: I am going to try something new but there is no time for that...
<ardchoille> jmichaelx: release day is huge and you can expect things to be slow
<ardchoille> jmichaelx: I just downloaded a 10 mb icon theme and it took almost 20 minutes
<Tm_T> turtlak69: I don't have time other than this but... meh
<rgreening> noaXess: open bug reports for the missing bits, I'm sure someone will help write them in (like me)
<jmichaelx> ardchoille: no, the issues i am referring to have to do with how wrong things went when i tried to upgrade... i don't really care about busy serves
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<turtlak69> Tm_T: if zou have to, just do it :D or something like that. I do not know how to say it english :D
<alfiu> salve
<jmichaelx> ardchoille: my system was completely unsalvageable after the upgrade.
<ChrisMir> Thats why I installed the rc release last week. hardly any difference and brought on par with updates
<jmichaelx> (at least for me)
<ardchoille> jmichaelx: I've never been able to do an upgrade successfully
<ardchoille> But, then again, a fresh install cleans things out anyway
<jmichaelx> ardchoille: yeah, i guess i is no big tragedy. i had /home on its own partition.
<ardchoille> jmichaelx: that saved you some headaches I bet
<turtlak69> ardchoille: it is time to change it :)
<jameswf> so 8.10 has been out half a day nothing blew up....
<ardchoille> I think I'm going to stick with Hardy until January, Hardy has treated me well, the devs did an excellent job there
<ChrisMir> While I have a partition for all user data, I have two partitions for the OS. With every update I use the other partition for a fresh install. I have had bad experience with updates too :)
<jmichaelx> ard
<jmichaelx> oops
<ardchoille> ChrisMir: Nice way to do installs :)
<jmichaelx> ardchoille: hardy was the best linu distro for me in a long time
<dan_> I have installed 8.10 kubuntu, when logging in for the first time, I get the KDE splash screen, an image of a hard drive becomes clear then at this point it freezes. It is immediatley after clicking enter on my password, any suggestions?
<ardchoille> For me, before Hardy, it was Dapper that was the best
<dan_> I cannot logon at least in gui mode, I can get to console
<jmichaelx> but, i have intrepid on this laptop.... and even though i really resented having to switch to KDE4, i am really liking it
<ardchoille> dan_: you might try "startx" in console to see if there is any useable error output
<dan_> ok, ill try that now
<jmichaelx> kde4 in intrepid is MUCH better than it was in hardy
<JontheEchidna> ^That was the point '-)
<JontheEchidna> *;-)
<vorian> yay
<ChrisMir> jmichaelx: yep. This is the first release I'm giving a serious shot. Previously I fell back to 3.5
<vorian> JontheEchidna: nice work :P
<JontheEchidna> vorian: you too :P
<dan_> ardchoille: I did the startx and it fired up the login screen with the freeze after the image of the hdd
<ardchoille> dan_: ok, is there any usable info in the console?
<dan_> no just the frozen screen
<dan_> kde 4.1 and the splash screen
<ardchoille> no, in the console where you typed "startx"
<ardchoille> ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<dan_> it displayed some text but was too quick
<ardchoille> ok, it was a shot
<ChrisMir> when you get back to the console try: cat .xsession-errors
<dan_> no reply from ctrl alt f1 but the mouse cursor still moves
<ChrisMir> perhaps there is some info
<ardchoille> not sure about how to help. there are days I use tty1 with screen and other apps and don't even use x
<dan_> ChrisMir: i'll try that now
<jpedroza> Has anyone been able to get desktop effects to work with the non-FOSS nvidia driver?
<ardchoille> less .xsession-errors
<ardchoille> might be ore usefull
<stabbe> Hi, i just installed 8.10. In my system tray there is a black square behind all of the icons exept the ones that was there from the start. Any advice what to do to get rid of it? Or is it a known bug?
<dan_> ok, lots of output, .ooo-template.desktop is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semi colan
<dan_> lots of the not compliant
<dan_> comms problem with kded it probably crashed
<JontheEchidna> stabbe: yes, will be resolved in KDE 4.2
<Nikke> what is the meta package for ubuntu if i want to remove whole ubuntu, i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<stabbe> JontheEchidna: Okey thanx for the quick answer :)
<JontheEchidna> Nikke: removing ubuntu-desktop then apt-get autoremove should do it
<roberto_> hi evrybody!
<Nikke> JontheEchidna: it only removed libscollkeeper0
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<dan_> when i try and login failsafe, i get "Xsession: unable to launch failsafe X session --x terminal-emulator not found
<Nikke> JontheEchidna: hmm :P
<perfect> Oops
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I don't know how much you can do besides removing it manually
<Nikke> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dan_> I have done a reinstall and same problem occurs
<dan_> live seesion runs fine and I had 8.04 on this PC before
<JontheEchidna> dan_: can you log in normally?
<dan_> no
<dan_> just console
<Dashkal> hrm, gnome and kde aren't playing nice anymore.  They seem to both be trying to run.  gnome's desktop appears when I log out and gnome's network manager starts on login.  Running the kde session and kdm
<JontheEchidna> dan_: try this: update-alternatives --set x-session-manager /usr/bin/startkde
<Dashkal> Running 8.10.  System was installed as 8.04 ubuntu which I then converted to kubuntu by installing the kde desktop package.  I then upgraded to kde 4.1 by way of the ppa (since removed from my package sources)
<dan_> done, what now a startx ?
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<marcreichelt> does anybody know why "webdavs://mediacenter.gmx.net/" does not work in Konqueror?
<marcreichelt> I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 (latest updates)
<dan_> JontheEchidna: startkde do I type nopw?
<dan_> now
<JontheEchidna> dan_: I think you should be able to log in from the login screen now
<JontheEchidna> or at least, I hope you can
<dan_> JontheEchidna: what is the key sequence to get back to gui, ctrl alt ?
<JontheEchidna> crtl alt f7
<Nikke> is it just me or are the panel threat tray icons very bad? it looks like shit to me with different background and such
<JontheEchidna> you might want to restart X with alt-e after you get back to the login screen
<JontheEchidna> By the way, the Xubuntu digg story has 6 more diggs than the Kubuntu story, so digg it: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Kubuntu_8_10_Released_refreshes_the_desktop
<Dashkal> Nikke: nvidia?  I'm having that same issue
<Nikke> Dashkal: yepps
<Nikke> Dashkal: what card do you have?
<JontheEchidna> ^it's not nvidia related, btw
<Dashkal> 6200 LE
<Nikke> JontheEchidna: whats the problem then?
<Dashkal> JontheEchidna: Is there a fix?
<Rob71> hi there
<JontheEchidna> it will be fixed in KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> the problem is sorta complicated
<Dashkal> drat.  ok then.  Any idea why gnome's network manager is determined to start?
<Nikke> JontheEchidna: okey, nice to hear.. do you happend to know when 4.2 is going to be released?
<JontheEchidna> january 27th I think
<Nikke> ouuuh
<JontheEchidna> bug 247393
<Nikke> okey
<Nikke> thanks for the info
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubottu
<Nikke> :)
<Dashkal> meh, a pain waiting but since I lack the expertise to help with it I get to wait
<Nikke> be right back
<dan_> JontheEchidna: ctrl alt f7 gave me nothing, I have done a reboot and tryed to log back in. It starts to log me in then I get the kde splash screen again and it still freezes after the image of the hdd becomes clear
<JontheEchidna> interesting
<jpedroza> When trying to enable Desktop Effects I have the error: "Required X Extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available." This is with the new non-FOSS driver from nvidia. I added a line to xorg.conf for the card -- Option "RenderAccel" "True" but to no avail. Has anyone gotten this working?
<JontheEchidna> Nikke, Dashkal: if you're interested here's the whole story: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158094
<Dashkal> I am, thank you
<dan_> shall I try a different graphics crad
<JontheEchidna> dan_: make sure the session is set to "KDE"
<dan_> yes I did
<JontheEchidna> hmm, then I'm all out of ideas
<dan_> ok, thanks for trying, I'll try a different graphics card, get back to you
<blendtux> is it allso possible to put the new kubuntu on a pendrive
<Dashkal> Is there some sort of utility I can run that will tell me the process under the mouse cursor?
<martien> hi
<JamesSVK> hi all
<Rob71> hi all
<Rob71> ciao
<turtlak69> hi all a ahoj james :)
<marcreichelt> does anybody have a solution for my problem with webdavs?
<Rob71> is it kubuntu intrepid ibex already ready for download?
<martien> did any one try'd to install kubuntu 8.10 from cd .  i burnd two cd's and thay both have errors
<marcreichelt> Rob71: sure
<donavan> martien: works for me
<martien> ok
<martien> now i am burning one at a lower speed
<PeperJohnny> martien: i386 worked w/o probs but havent tested amd64 yet
<martien> i have a intel  p 4
<Bsims> Sigh I'd upgrade but I don't like kde 4 dont trust it yet
<donavan> I've installed both ubuntu (dual head works with the gnome config tool) and kubuntu, however, I can't even get close to getting dual head to not be mirrored, much less dealing with left of right of and different resolutions.  Anyone with suggestions?
<donavan> KDE kind of offered to install flgrx (or what ever it is), but I don't think it worked.
<ubuntu> How shall I bind my habu mouse button to get to previous page in konquer?
<ubuntu> It works in gnome.
<cyryl> русские
<ubuntu> This channel is kinda dead. :I
<Under_Wraps> is not
<inaety> hello i am trying to update to the new kubuntu, but my installer has froze at 97
<martien> damm the third cd i have burnd contains also 3 errors with the cd intigrety test
<olskolirc> hey folks can that kde4 gui be customized to another color?
<Dashkal> JontheEchidna: Just read the bugzilla re systray corruption.  Thank you.  Sounds like a nasty problem to resolve
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I can't imagine
<Dashkal> Now that I understand it, I'm just glad it's getting patched in 4.2, even if the real fix is all the way upstream to the spec
 * archyslave is downloading 8.10 now.
<inaety> hello, my installer is at 97% "Searching for obsolete software" but seems to have frozen.  I am trying to update to 8.10.  what should i do?
<tarek_on_the_fly> can get some help please?
<tarek_on_the_fly> i
<jussi01> tarek_on_the_fly: please ask your question...
<olskolirc> i just tried to get an update and it didn't do it for me.  this means i have to download the iso or are they going to give us an auto udate later
<ardchoille> martien: how are you downloading these cd's?
<LinuxApe> Just upgraded over the internet to 8.10 from 8.04, and the xserver won't start!! No screen found.  Any ideas?
<jussi01> inaety: how long has it been like that?
<inaety> about twenty minutes
<tarek_on_the_fly> how do i change my networking from "managed" to "monitor" ?
<jussi01> olskolirc: the update willbe there later also - its kind of busy now
<inaety> the version upgrade was really weird, it only had liek three packages to upgrade?
<olskolirc> ok thanks jussi01 ill wait
<martien> from the kubuntu.org site
<ardchoille> martien: downloading with a web browser?
<martien> jep
<jussi01> LinuxApe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<olskolirc> can kde4 be customezed to another color other than black?
<martien> two times
<ardchoille> martien: Try downloading with wget i a terminal; wget -c url-here
<LinuxApe> jussi01:  I will try.
<jussi01> olskolirc: the panel?
<martien> a ok  thanks
<olskolirc> yes all of the black jussi01 especially the panel
<ardchoille> martien: web browsers aren't very good downloaders and can currupt files
<tarek_on_the_fly> im triyin to change my wireless networking mode from "manage" to "monitor"......anyone to help please?
<martien> a i see nice to now
<inaety> jussi01: ^ forgot your name
<jussi01> olskolirc: yes it can, just right click the desktop, - desktopsettings - desktop theme
<olskolirc> i have kubuntu on hardy heron - how do i get kde4?
<jussi01> olskolirc: you can upgrade...
<tarek_on_the_fly> well....no one?
<dan_> ardchoille: JontheEchidna regarding my login issue, even running live I get the same error and now there is talk of cd errors I think I mya have the same as I download via http IE broswer while at work
<olskolirc> how jussi01 ?
<ardchoille> dan_: possibly, web browsers aren't good for long downloads, I recommend trying again with wget
<martien> the download servers are prity fast  i download at  1,41M/s
<fabrizio> join #kde-imaging
<dan_> yes, I'll download again tomorrow, I have no media here to burn to. I'll report back either way, thanks for the help
<sourcemaker> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LinuxApe> jussi01:  reconfigure of xserver did not work.  Xserver core dumps after that.
<ardchoille> I'm wondering if a lot of these xserver problems are due to corrupt downloads
<Zerothis> can a dd made image be used, somehow, in virtualbox?
<nirnroot> hi
<nirnroot> wanna install kubuntu latest but I have no cd burner but I have download the iso
<nirnroot> any way to isntall it?
<victorjdh> do you have a friend that have it?
<victorjdh> a cd burner?
<aanderse> nirn
<nirnroot> hi
<aanderse> * nirnroot there are tutorials on how to do this if you already have grub installed
<nirnroot> yes I have
<ChrisMir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<nirnroot> I don't have usb stick
<victorjdh> then burn the cd in his pc
<nirnroot> i have no burner
<ChrisMir> or use https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ and patiently wait :)
<kvark> Hey
<kvark> Got bit of a problem here
<victorjdh> i know
<victorjdh> burn the cd in your friend pc
<kvark> quite new to kubuntu, was going to install vlc and i accidentaly edited some code
<kvark> now adept manager won't work as it is supposed to :p
<ardchoille> kvark: what did you edit?
<kvark> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> ah
<kvark> added a line
<Exilant> my ibex konqueror is painfully slow, must have happened in the last month or so, is that a common problem?
<Caarrie> has anyone been able to disable the box switch with alt-tab?
<Arby> Exilant: what do you mean by slow?
<ardchoille> kvark: what was the line you added?
<Exilant> needs like 50 seconds to load launchpad
<Arby> Exilant: that could just be launchpad, it is release day. does it happen on other sites?
<enjo13> so I've updated to Ibex... everything works much better than the 4.1 packages I installed before. That's awesome:)
<kvark> ardchoille: % sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-artsapt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-arts
<Arby> Caarrie: System settings > Desktop > desktop effects > all effects > window management
<enjo13> I have an ATI 1600, tho, and the compiz effects are disabled. Is there a way to fix that?
<ardchoille> kvark: ok, there are errors with that comand so it isn't going to work
<Caarrie> Arby: i have it _not_ checked yet i still have it
<ardchoille> kvark: I was trying to help you get your sources fixed, you said you added a line
<Arby> Caarrie: that's a bit odd
<Exilant> arby: yes, took just 23 seconds to load kernel.org
<Caarrie> that is why i came here for help
<kvark> Just need it to be as it was :P
<ardchoille> kvark: then you need to remove the line you added :)(
<kvark> It won't let me
<kvark> then how?
<ardchoille> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> kvark: But be careful as editing it like that is with rot privs
<ardchoille> *root
<kvark> Thanks!
<ardchoille> yw :)
<ardchoille> I still think that all new releases should backup critical files during the inital install. Things like sources.list, menu.lst, sudoers, etc
<Arby> Caarrie: if you disable all the alt-tab effects does it go back to the old kde3 style alt-tab display?
<Caarrie> i tried that already :(
<Caarrie> and i know it worked before as i had kde4 installed
<ardchoille> Arby: I woldn't think so as there is no kde3 to fall back on
<Caarrie> i had no kde3 before installed and it worked as before
<Arby> ardchoille: I just meant it _looks like_ kde3
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<Arby> Caarrie: was this a clean install or an upgrade?
<Caarrie> i had a clean install of the kde4 remix before with the "normal" alt-tab
<Caarrie> upgrade
<Caarrie> from kde4
<enjo13> anyone have any clue on how to get compositing working with a ATI x1600?
<ardchoille> !ati | enjo13
<ubottu> enjo13: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enjo13> I have the FGLRX driver (the binary one referred to in that article)... but the settings manager is quite convinced that my system can't support compositing
<enjo13> the card, as far as I can tell, SHOULD work
<ardchoille> enjo13: which card?
<ubuntu-dron> um...
<enjo13> at x1600 mobility
<enjo13> ati
<ubuntu-dron> am I the only one having problems with Jockey while trying to install nvidia drivers?
<jb_> good evening
<Dashkal> ok, that wasn't quite right.  I just had to ln -s libnss3.so.1d libnss3.so to get flash working again...
<jb_> can kubuntu 8.10 read a windows partition on an usb hdd?
<legodude> how do I get changelogs for each package?
<Wicked> im running the new kubuntu in virtualbox and its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow...it takes roughly 10 seconds for each screen refresh. anything i can do?
<ubuntu-dron> Is there a way to install Nvidia Display Driver of kubuntu repo on 8.10, omitting the Jockey?
<Wicked> doesnt it use 3d effects be default? if so how can i disable them?
<Dashkal> Wicked: system settings, desktop.  You can turn off 3d effects there
<Wicked> thanks Dashkal! =)
<enjo13> lol... I'll trade you problems Wicked:)
<Wicked> lol whats yours?
<Wicked> maby we can haggle ;-)
<Githzerai> ubuntu-dron: Which nvidia ?
<enjo13> the exact opposite, I can't get the cool effects to work
<ubuntu-dron>  <Githzerai> 7600M
<Wicked> :-o
<ardchoille> you two need to switch boxes :P
<ubuntu-dron> <Githzerai> I bet its a problem of Jockey, but not hardware...
<Wicked> hmm turns out my effects are off....
<Wicked> so i wonder what is causing this issue then
<Githzerai> ubuntu-dron: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<ubuntu-dron> <Githzerai> thanx a lot
<Githzerai> ubuntu-dron: np, however thanks to new xorg u must carefuly read the install output.  ;)
<ubuntu-dron> <Githzerai> what's so peculiar about that?
<enjo13> is there at least a way to determine why I get the "compositing is not supported" message in settings->desktop->Desktop Effects?
<Freddy2> hi
<KDesk> enjo13: maybe you have not DRI enabled or a wrong driver..
<KDesk> Is it possible (like in Hardy I think) to auto erase the history of Speedcrunch automatically every time it starts? Or that it doesn't save the history?
<Freddy2> how can i generate a xorg config file with an intel 945 video card?
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone point me to a url of kubuntu 8.10's default wallpaper?
<Githzerai> ubuntu-dron: well, it's new xorg which still has problems with non-free ati and nvidia drivers. I'm not saying that it will go wrong, just that it might, so be careful. Anything that doesn't seem to look right probably isn't ;)
<djouallah> is kde4 on the ubuntu 8.10 dvd ?
<enjo13> glxinfo reports : direct rendering: Yes
<enjo13> fglrxinfo reports that openGL is ATI
<ardchoille> djouallah: kde4 is the default in Ubuntu and Kubuntu Intrepid downloads
<donavan> Can I install KDE4 from a ubuntu 8.10 install where dual screens work?
<KDesk> Freddy2: the xorg in intrepid should work as it is..
<KDesk> Freddy2: But you can 'generate' one with:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubuntu-dron> Githzerai: everything seems right... wish me luck
<Freddy2> ok, thx
<favro> donavan: it should be ok - I would make a backup of xorg.conf just in case it gets overwritten
<LinuxApe> Just upgraded over the internet to 8.10 from 8.04, and the xserver won't start!! No screen found. Any ideas?
<djouallah> ardchoille, what i want to know before downloading ubuntu 8.10 dvd, is kde4 is on it ?
<Nikke> djouallah: kde4 is default kde
<ardchoille> djouallah: yes
<Dashkal> LinuxApe: what video card are you using?
<Nikke> djouallah: its the only kde
<LinuxApe> Dashkal:  ATI mobile radeon 9600
<Freddy2> in intrepid there's only kde4??
<Nikke> Freddy2: yes
<ardchoille> yes
<Dashkal> Freddy2: that is correct.
<Githzerai> djouallah: DVD is regular kubuntu cd with extra packages.
<LinuxApe> Dashkal:  I have been using the fglrx driver in 8.04 with no problems, the upgrade broke something.
<Nikke> hmm i got an ati radeon 9800 here, maybe i will try that one on kde 4 =)
<ardchoille> djouallah: I wouldn't recommend downloading the dvd unless you're on a slow connection and can't access the repos well enough, but that would mean the dvd will take longer to download too
<ardchoille> Everything that is on the dvd is also in the repos
<donavan> favro: the xorg is plain as possible on the gnome install
<donavan> KDE4 is likely the issue :|
<Dashkal> LinuxApe: I'm an nvidia user so I don't have any expertise there, unfortunately.  I'd direct you at the wiki page I saw for troubleshooting issues but I lost the link
<favro> donavan: well my view on the new way X works is full of expletives...
<donavan> :)
<joshual> is there an easy way to turn off and on kde composite (wine doesnt like it)
<ardchoille> hehe
<KDesk> joshual: Yes, with Alt+Shift+F12 I think
<joshual> thx KDesk
<joshual> KDesk: yup thats the one :)
<KDesk> :)
<zer0o> hi guys, by pressing "shift" a pop up window comes out with something and my pc speaker makes a weird noise, how do i avoid that? thx
<ardchoille> zer0o: does it only happen when you hold down the shift key for a bit?
<KDesk> zer0o: There should be a message you have to read it and chose the option that prevents it to happen again, I think you have to say yes or no.
<zer0o> oh yes
<zer0o> thanks
<Dashkal> I can't seem to find a keyboard control module for things like default state of the numlock key and cursor blink, etc.  My "keyboard" section in system settings only has mouse and keyboard shortcuts.  Am I missing sometihng?
<ardchoille> accessibility keys
<Freddy2> hmm another reason for not upgrading from hardy :)
<CrimsonScythe> anyone else here have serious problems with ATI cards in 8.10?
<weedar> I just upgraded to Intrepid and now Knetworkmanager doesn't see all of the available wifi-networks - Running "iwlist wlan0 scan" I find 4 wlans, but Knetworkmanager only finds 1
<weedar> Oddly enough, the one that Knetworkmanager claims to find is not among the 4 that iwlist can see - anyone had the same problem?
<ubuntu_> hi, can someone help me.. ihave questions to partition for kubuntu
<ubuntu_> i want three partition swap boot and root
<KDesk> ubuntu_:  Better boot swap and root.
<ubuntu_> yes i know
<weedar> ubuntu_: what is your question?
<ubuntu_> but the wuestion is shoud i install partitions as primäry partitions
<KDesk> ubuntu_: it is the same, I hve only boot as primary but I dont know why I have so.
<ardchoille> I've always done well with swap being on a secondary
<KDesk> ubuntu_: Maybe with old bios you should use a boot in a primary,
<ardchoille> and that's the way the installer does it too
<weedar> ubuntu_: boot should be primary, the others can be whatever - but you can have 4 primary partitions so this isn't an issue for you anyway
<ardchoille> iirc, you can only have two primary partitions, but that was long ago
<ubuntu_> okay i know so
<weedar> ardchoille: you can have 4 primary partitions. I _think_ windows/dos only supported 3 at one point, but I don't think that is the case nowadays
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> yeah, that was when Fedora Core 1 was released
<ubuntu_> so i make sda1 as boot. swap andd root as sda5 and sda6
<KDesk> windows is a problem... it needs to be in a primary partiyion the partition has to be happy, etc.etc.
<Darthfrog> Three primary partitions and one extended partition.
<weedar> ubuntu_: Just make sure /boot is a primary partition, sda1 is fine. The others don't matter, your suggestion is fine, but you could also have sda1, sda2 and sda3 if you made them all primary
<Darthfrog> Put /boot on the first primary partition.  The rest can go anywhere else you want.
<ubuntu_> yes, but if j want to install another system i also net a primary
<jhutchins_wk> weedar: Windows/DOS supports 4 primaries.  *nix used to allow 7 or more.
<Darthfrog> You don't need a swap partition anymore.  Linux does fine with a swap file.  And with the price of RAM these days, if you ever use the swap file, just add more RAM.
<ubuntu_> but swap partition is faster than a file or?
<jhutchins_wk> Boot on first partiton doesn't matter with current equipment/versions.
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntu_: Yes, simpler, one less layer.
<weedar> jhutchins_wk: really? I was so sure I couldn't make more than 4 primary partitions with fdisk years ago.
<Darthfrog> ubuntu_: Only if the swap partition is on a separate hard drive from the / partition.
<jhutchins_wk> weedar: I think they made it compatible with Windows.
<KDesk> Witch is a good kde/qt  partitioner for kde/kubuntu?
<mot_> where can i put startup scripts for programs/commands in kde4?
<Darthfrog> KDesk: Gparted.
<mot_> i nothing the ~/.kde/Autostart folder no longer exists...
<mot_> noticed*
<Darthfrog> KDesk: You can use qtparted but gparted is better.
<KDesk> Darthfrog: So if I delete my swap partition will the system use a swap file automatcly in /root?
<Darthfrog> KDesk: Nope.
<weedar> jhutchins_wk: hm, but I have a vague memory of windows-fdisk not letting me create 4, after the third the fourth automatically became an extended one.. Did you have to use another tool in *nix to create >4 partitions?
<KDesk> Darthfrog: Do I have to do It manualy?
<Darthfrog> KDesk: Yep.
<KDesk> Darthfrog: Gparted is to gtkish... And the LiveCD installed compared to gparted?
<Ovi> hello
<jhutchins_wk> weedar: iirc if you try to create a fourth partition, windows makes the fourth partion the extended container and creates an extended partition in it.  You can theoretically have four primaries, but you can't have four primary data partions plus extended partitons.  THe "container" for the extendeds takes up the fourth primary.
<Darthfrog> KDesk: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<KDesk> Darthfrog: So I will never mada a swap partition again! :) Does the swap file grow automatcly?
<Ovi> did anyone experience kdm freeze after an upgrade to intrepid?
<KDesk> Darthfrog: thanks!
<weedar> jhutchins_wk: then we agree on the windows part =)
<ubuntu_> a swap partition is good if the computer make a braeak und go sleeping because i want to use truecrypt
<jhutchins_wk> weedar: With gnu fdisk you can create four primary data partitions.
<KDesk> Ovi: I dont
<jhutchins_wk> Actually, older ms fdisk would do that too.
<vivia> hi... i have two issues in intrepid: 1) i run skype and it stays frozen, doing i don't know what 2) i have to manually rerun setxkbmap in order to get my us-intl layout working (using uim at the same time)
<weedar> jhutchins_wk: then we agree on that too. But when/where could you then create 7 primary partitions in *nix?
<Ovi> well, when i boot my system the keyboard and mouse are not working in kdm
<Ovi> i tracked the problem to kdm starting before hal
<jhutchins_wk> weedar: I've never tracked that down, but the limit was something in DOS, and I don't think that Linux actually has a limit in the number of primaries it can see.  (I may be wrong about that.)
<jhutchins_wk> I've been at this a pretty long time, things have changed.
<jhutchins_wk> vivia: Have you considered using ekiga instead of skype?
<KDesk> Ovi: maybe it has also something to do with the way input devices are handelt in intrepid (xorg 7.4)
 * jhutchins_wk is on a new crusade to get rid of skype report questions in Open Source forums.
<vivia> jhutchins_wk: I would if I could move all my contacts to ekiga too :)
<Ovi> KDesk: i know, the input devices are managed by hal now
<Ovi> KDesk: but my startup scripts in rc2.d where S20kdm and S24hal
<ubuntu_> thankl at all who helped me
<vivia> jhutchins_wk: yeah I understand you, but unfortunately many people only have an account on skype and I cannot contact them
<Ovi> so i moved S20kdm to S25kdm and it works fine now
<jhutchins_wk> vivia: Because skype uses evil, closed protocols.  Anyway.  If skype is hanging, possibly it's a skype support question?
<Ovi> can anyone with Intrepid tell me how their start scripts for kdm and hal are configured?
<jhutchins_wk> vivia: Not being unhelpful, but they don't exactly share support info.
<KDesk> Ovi: hmm, in my system is S24hal and S30kdm in rc2.d
<vivia> jhutchins_wk: It worked until a while ago when I installed uim-qt and reinstalled uim...
<Ovi> KDesk: hmm this is really weird
<jhutchins_wk> vivia: Possibly reinstall skype?  So it can accomodate the new versions?
<vivia> jhutchins_wk: And believe me, I am a developer of amsn so I know what it means to have to deal with closed protocols :(
<vivia> jhutchins_wk: did that already
<Ovi> KDesk: so it's only a problem on my side, not the default
<KDesk> Ovi: why is now the default runlevel 2?
<Darthfrog> KDesk: Cuz that's the Debian way.
<KDesk> Ovi: I have made a fresh install from liveCD. Tou?
<Ovi> KDesk: I upgraded from 8.04
<weedar> oooh, that runlevel-thing is annoying me to no end - why on Earth did they have to change that
<KDesk> Darthfrog: ah, I didn't know that. Was in hardy also 2 the default?
<vivia> jhutchins_wk: I also installed those recent kernel upgrades but haven't rebooted yet, but this shouldn't be relevant right?
<Darthfrog> KDesk: It always was.
<Ovi> i wasted like 3 hours before finding this problem
<KDesk> Darthfrog: lol
<Ovi> really anoying
<acemo> When booting the kubunt 8.10 live cd it hangs with the message "* Checking battery state...      [ok]"
<Darthfrog> weedar: They didn't.  Runlevel 2 is the default in all Debian-based distros.
<acemo> anything i can do to get further?
<KDesk> Ovi: that is strange, isnt there in launchpad a open bug?
<Darthfrog> In Redhat-based distros, runlevel 5 is the default for a graphical login.
<Ovi> KDesk: there is, i submited this info
<alexei> Hello! It was anounced that kubuntu8.10 will have guest account by default and knetworkmanager settings will be applied systemwise without loading xserver.
<alexei> Where is all this feaututres?
<alexei> *where are
<KDesk> alexei: I thing guest session is only in ubunut, and networkmanager should work
<alexei> For me netwrokmanager start to connect to wireless only after kde login.
<mado-livecd> hi guys and gals ... can you guys help me with kubuntu 8.10? ... i know it just came out ... but i have some questions ... 1) as you can see when you look at my name i'm here with live-cd ... thing is ... i think i saw an error-message during the boot-process ... can you help me so that i can read it?
<mado-livecd> as far as i heard those are "saved" somewhere
<weedar> Darthfrog: bad choice of words by me. I mean, since my first experience with Linux runlevels meant something (still does for RHEL) and I like it. Don't see why Debian should be different :)
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: Press CTL-ALT-F1 (ALT-F7 to get back).  See if the report is on that console. If not, login there and type "dmesg | less".
<KDesk> Knoppix was some years ago defaul in runlevel 5 I think, so debian should be in 5 also.
<Darthfrog> weedar: You might ask RedHat why they don't do it the way that Debian does.  Debian is the heart & soul of Linux.
<Mr-S> weedar: it depends on the falvor: rulevel 4 on slackware for example. just someting you hav eto live with
<Mr-S> adn i cannor write at the moment, so it seems :)
<acemo> whats the difference on run levels anways?
<Darthfrog> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<mado-livecd> thanks Darthfrog ... is it possible to look for something special too with this "demesg"-thing?
<weedar> Darthfrog: I love Debian (or I wouldn't use Ubuntu) but I think usage of runlevels like RHEL/Slackware/others do it existed before Debian, though I might be mistaken
<mado-livecd> because there are "countless" lines :(
<mado-livecd> :)
<vivia> jhutchins_wk: rebooted, nothing happened...
<Darthfrog> acemo: A runlevel is a specific set of services and commands launched when the system boots.  Different runlevels are used for different purposes. eg. runlevel 0 is reboot, runlevel 1 is single user maintenance mode, runlevel 2 is default graphical login, runlevel 6 is halt.
<Mr-S> runlevels are very important. it just the number which keeps changing.
<weedar> Mr-S: That I did not know, thanks for informing me :) And still, that is an improvement, because I assume that would mean you could change runlevels to "activate/deactivate" X
<Darthfrog> You can switch runlevels on the fly with the telinit command.
<acemo> cool
<weedar> Darthfrog: But that doesn't really do anything on Debian, does it? Since default runlevel is 2 I would assume the only difference would be between runlevel 1/2 and runlevel to reboot
<Mr-S> this is right. runlevel defines this. single user, multi user, gui login. it seems unnacessary at first, but it does have its advantage
<vivia> jhutchins_wk: but removing uim-qt (keeping uim-qt3) did the trick
<donavan> heh, I can't install kde4 from a ubuntu 8.10 install, whines about drivers, I presume it is the ATI drivers
<mado-livecd> Darthfrog: next thing is ... it was funny ... the first time i started the live-cd i got nothing but a black and empty screen ...
<weedar> All our servers at work are Centos (for now..) and though I prefer Debian I do like how CentOS handles services, "service --status-all" is a nifty tool. Does Debian have something similar?
<Darthfrog> weedar: I'm not sure what you mean.  Of course it does something on Debian.  Telinit <runlevel #> will switch from the current runlevel into the new one.
<mado-livecd> after doing the "ctrl+alt+F1"-thing the system started but i still can't see the message i am looking for
<Darthfrog> weedar: Ubuntu has the service command.  Use "apt-cache search service".
<weedar> Darthfrog: Neat! Thanks
<weedar> Darthfrog: let me clarify. If Debian uses runlevel 2 for both multi-user mode AND for graphical login, changing between runlevel 2-5 probably won't do much since every service is started/stopped in runlevel 2
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: What did you see with dmesg?
<acemo> When booting the kubunt 8.10 live cd it hangs with the message "* Checking battery state...      [ok]", what should be the next thing its trying to do?
<Darthfrog> weedar: I don't know, I've not played around with them. :-)
<Mr-S> acdemo: have you plugged in the normal power source of your laptop ?
<acemo> Mr-S: its a desktop computer.
<mado-livecd> many many lines ... but i can't see the message i'm looking for ... is there a way to search for a specific word so that i can find it easier?
<Mr-S> in this case it is wired
<Darthfrog> weedar: Tell you what.  Edit your /etc/inittab file and set initdefault to 0. :-)
<Mr-S> a desktop should not call on batery state at all
<mado-livecd> for example Darthfrog ... is there a way to copy the "demesg | less"-thing into kate?
<acemo> Mr-S: it didn't do that on 8.04 =)
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: dmesg > report.txt
<mado-livecd> thank you Darthfrog :)
<Mr-S> normally this error messages are created by hardware issues....
<Darthfrog> Then read the report.txt file.  But dmesg | less is all you need.
<weedar> mado-livecd: use grep. Like "dmesg | grep word"
<Darthfrog> weedar: Don't do that, BTW. :-)
<Mr-S> i can boot the live cd on my dektop without any issues
<rav> hello. i've been trying kubuntu 8.10 on a virtualbox. I change the oxygen cursor theme because I hate it, but when I restart the virtualbox, it's back. and also some applications switch back to oxygen. is this a virtualbox problem, or kde 4.1.2 problem?
<acemo> Mr-S: But it says [ok], so it should be done with the battery part.. any idea what its supposed to do after? or could u perhaps boot a 8.10 live cd n check whats the next thing its doing? :)
<mado-livecd> thank you weedar :)
<weedar> Darthfrog: don't worry, my ignorance is only a clever disguise ;-)
<Mr-S> it seems like kubuntu wants to check on the battery state. this is not common on a live cd. try downloding anothing kubuntu image. burned that one again, and boot on the new cd image
<Darthfrog> weedar: So is mine.  Trouble is, is that it's becoming reality! :-)
<zabbadapp> rav: that happens to me too in 8.10beta on a real computer (have not tried final yet) .... also problems with downloading and installing icons and themes.
<mado-livecd> well ... here it is ... -> [   67.528764] uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -32 (exp. 26).
<rav> zabbadapp: thanks. I will try with final on the virtualbox before switching.
<mado-livecd> i don't know what that means
<acemo> Mr-S: actually.. that was the first thing i tried
<mado-livecd> i also don't really know most of the stuff demesg is showing me
<Mr-S> ok...
<weedar> mado-livecd: you don't happen to have a logitech webcam?
<Mr-S> if you have tried this one, and still get this issue. it points to hardware it cannot define or install.
<Mr-S> how old is your desktop PC ?
<acemo> half a year or so
<mado-livecd> i don't know ... but ... here weedar ... http://phpfi.com/371772
<Mr-S> what kind of special hardware do you have: soundcard, network card, usb perapherals ?
<Wicked> any ideas why kubuntu 8.10 will not work in virtualbox?
<mado-livecd> it's a laptop integrated webcam weedar ... don't know who the manufacturer is
<acemo> i bet they removed ps/2 support for my keyboard.
<mado-livecd> does this help you weedar?
<weedar> mado-livecd: UVC is the webcam driver used by many new webcams, but somewhat broken for some cameras. In the case of a certain Logitech webcam the real problem was a broken firmware in the webcam that the windows-drivers could work-around
<Mr-S> removed ps/2 keyboard ? by BIOS settings perhaps ?
<weedar> The error you see reminds me of the one I used to get, but either way I would suggest you compile uvc from source
<rav> Wicked: it works on my virtualbox
<acemo> Mr-S: iduno.. lol acording to what your saying they have removed support for some of my hardware
<Mr-S> do you use a usb or ps/2 keyboard ?
<acemo> ps/2
<weedar> mado-livecd: Of course, if you're using a live-cd that might be a bit bothersome to do everytime you boot..
<Mr-S> it shouldn't be an issue for kubuntu to detect your keybord. Anythinh special ablout your keyboard ? language, buttons, ....
<mado-livecd> well weedar ... i'm planning to install 8.10 :)
<mado-livecd> but do you think there could be more problems?
<acemo> Mr-S: nothing special bout the keyboard.. was just picking the keyboard as a random part that might be causing the problem lol
<weedar> mado-livecd: what do you mean?
<rav> Wicked: do you get an error?
<Mr-S> in case you have a standard us keyboard, this i snot the reason as kubuntu can handle it. looks like a hardware issue,a BIOS isue or a burning issue.
<Wicked> rav, no
<mado-livecd> well weedar ... ... i know how to install kubuntu ... but i'm a bit afraid that there could be more problems as soon as kubuntu is installed ... i don't want to completely reinstall windows again ... or won't there be such problems?
<rav> Wicked: what doesn't work then?
<acemo> nvm the keyboard.. i really doubt its the problem
<Wicked> rav, it installs it runs..but it runs SOOOOOO damn slow its unusable...i tried installing the guest additions which it said it instaled fine..but when i rebooted xorg was broken
<Mr-S> check the live CD on another PC. In case it runs fine, you have a hardware issue, in caswe it runs bad, the image seems faulty.
<kvark> I need some help to install the nvidia driver?
<Wicked> rav, and if i edit xorg.conf to use "vboxvideo" xorg doesnt work
<kvark> got a 8600, and don't know where to start?
<acemo> Mr-S: Hardware issue specificly with kubuntu 8.10... since 8.04 works like a charm :/
<Mr-S> you just nether know ...
<ardchoille> !nvidia | kvark
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: Why would you have to re-install Windows?  Installing Kubuntu won't touch your Windows installation.
<ubottu> kvark: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rav> Wicked: I installed the 8.10-rc just fine
<Wicked> rav, it takes upwards of 10 seconds for the screen to refresh..so i move my mouse across the screen and it takes FOREVER for the vm to catch up
<kvark> ty
<Wicked> this is my 2nd install of 8.10
<Mr-S> i knmow this sound wierd, but there has to be a reason
<mado-livecd> Darthfrog: ... i'm just ... a bit ... i don't know how you call it ... :)
<rav> Wicked: maybe not enough virtual memory assigned to the box
<Wicked> i installed 8.10rc and then today i installed final 8.10. and ive been using vb for a while now..never had issues
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: Chicken? :-)
<acemo> Doesn't sounds weird that there has to be A reason ;)
<weedar> mado-livecd: Install Linux alongside Windows, on a separate partition. There shouldn't be any chance of it "damaging" your Windows installation
<mado-livecd> maybe :) ... yeah ... i guess that's the word
<Wicked> rav, there should be....i installed over a 8.04 vm and the 8.04 worked great
<xp-killer> how to be in admin root privilage?
<mado-livecd> weedar: ... one more thing ... can you help me later with this compiling thing?
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: Well, back up all your data that you care about.  Then jump in the deep end. :-)
<Mr-S> i know from expeperience that a wrong burning image may cause issues....
<PasNox> hi all
<weedar> mado-livecd: sure, not sure how long I'll be online but I think it'll be a while - just highlight me by writing my nick and I'll respond if I'm here :)
<ardchoille> !hi | PasNox
<ubottu> PasNox: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PasNox> i just switch to intrepid, with nvidia card, 3d acceleration is ok, but i can't enable desktop effect in opengl mode ( it works fine in xrender mode )
<weedar> compiling uvc is a sinch though, and I really mean that :-)
<rav> Wicked: Mr-S could be right, maybe the image is broken
<PasNox> what i can do ?
<mado-livecd> a what??
<acemo> rav: Mr-S is talking to me ^^
<Wicked> rav, no errors during install.....so im prety sure the the image is good
<Wicked> and im installing right from the iso image.
<mado-livecd> sinch ... i can't find this word in my dictionary :)
<junior_> good works guys -k.8-10 here
<xp-killer> how to be in root?
<mado-livecd> what does it mean? ... something like "it's difficult" ?
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: Are you not a native speaker of English?  "Cinch" is idiomatic English.
<ardchoille> mado-livecd: it was a typo, "cinch" means "easy"
<mado-livecd> uhuu ... and no .... i'm not a native speaker :)
<mado-livecd> cinch is the only word i didn't know :)
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: :-)  "It's a chinch" means "it's very easy" or "It's certain."
<jmichaelx> i have a virtualbox installation of vista (that i installed under hardy), and since i did a fresh install of intrepid, i can no longer access the floppy drive when using my vbox install of vist. anyone have a clue?
<Wicked> well this is a big letdown.
<mado-livecd> so a peace of cake then :)
<jmichaelx> vista*
<antoranz> Hi, Guys!
<mado-livecd> so ok then ...
<antoranz> What do I have to do to enabled the nvidia driver ona presario V3317la?
<mado-livecd> can you Darthfrog and weedar hang on ... i want to keep this here open if that's possible ... so that i can ask you something if i don't know what to do during the installation
<jmichaelx> !hi | antoranz
<ubottu> antoranz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<amd-64> so 8.10 is released, not like that final trial thing?
<antoranz> thanks, man
<mado-livecd> and erm ... Darthfrog ... did i sound like a native speaker? :)
<xp-killer> the hardware manager saying my ati card not in use,when i try to enable it i tells me i need to be in root privilage or admin
 * jmichaelx ^.^
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: I can't guarantee my presence.  I come and go as life demands of me. ;-)
<PasNox> personne ne sait pour mon pb nvidia / desktop effects ?
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mado-livecd> uhuu ... i see Darthfrog ;)
<antoranz> back in hardy, the vidio used to crash when I used heavy graphics (like compiz)
<Darthfrog> mado-livecd: You have good command of English.  Better than many lazy native speakers using a keyboard! :-)
<jmichaelx> Darthfrog: speak for yourself!
<PasNox> nobody know for my nvidia / desktop effects problem ?
<jmichaelx> opps, sorry
<Eyeless> is it possible to disable the 3d accelerated desktop in kd4? My GPU fan is driving me mad
<weedar> xp-killer: use "sudo" to run commands as root, or just "sudo bash" to get a root shell
<xp-killer> my pagages are break how do i clean it out to continue installing?
<jmichaelx> Eyeless: noisy?
<PasNox> it do'nt work in opengl but does in xrender, and my 3d accelerator is working fine
<Eyeless> very
<mado-livecd> Darthfrog: :) ... that flatters :)
<mado-livecd> i hope i don't blush :)
<JontheEchidna> Eyeless: System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop effects
<jmichaelx> Eyeless: i am having the same issue.... and my card is brand new
<antoranz> and now in intrepid, in the "proprietary drivers", I don't see anything about the nvidia card
<mado-livecd> Darthfrog: thank you *smiling*
<weedar> mado-livecd: I'll probably be here, ask away if you run into problems. We'll try to help, or at least reply with witty sarcasm :-)
<xp-killer> wat do i type "sudo root" in the console?
<Eyeless> jmichaelx: mine is a bit old but very powerhungry
<antoranz> anyway.... what package should I install "by hand"?
<mado-livecd> weedar: *laughing*
<zarlino> hi all, in intrepid i want to set a screen resolution from the system settings
<jmichaelx> Eyeless: mine is two weeks old, but makes a very high pitched sound when compiz  is running... it' awful
<weedar> xp-killer: if you want a root-shell, just write "sudo bash" in a terminal and you'll get root after writing your password
<zarlino> but at the next startup it is forgotten
<zarlino> any idea?
<Eyeless> JontheEchidna: thanks, i was looking in the pld kde 3 places :)
<weedar> xp-killer: but for single commands you should just use "sudo <command>", like: "sudo cp something somewhere"
<Eyeless> now lets see if my gpu shuts up
<xp-killer> weedar: ok but now i cant download n install no packs from adept there was a comand to clean it up broken pacages but i forgot it
<jmichaelx> bad thing is that kde4 loses so much of its coolness without compiz
<Eyeless> jmichaelx: im actuly considering getting a new card, maybe a fanless one
<ardchoille> xp-killer: sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<weedar> xp-killer: try running "sudo apt-get update" and possibly "sudo apt-get upgrade" to refresh your package-cache and upgrade any upgradeable packages
<amd-64> hmm I see alot of issues bout 8.10 huh, makes me uncertain if i should wait to upgrade = )
<weedar> xp-killer: if some dependency is broken apt-get will suggest a command to fix it, I don't remember it at the moment
<weedar> xp-killer: yeah, what ardchoille said :-)
<ardchoille> xp-killer: if you're going to update or upgrade packages, keep in mind it will be slow
<weedar> amd-64: aw, come on! All the cool kids are doing it
<amd-64> haha @ weed
<jmichaelx> i do wish they had not totally done away with pseudo-transparency.... maybe they will bring it back. that would be much better for lower spec hardware....
 * jmichaelx likes his old junk hardware
<zarlino> how to set screen resolution in system settings permanently?
<amd-64> well i'm hopeing there's many music programs, like 8.04, "IE" multi-trackers, synth effects, etc..etc...
<jmichaelx> amd-64: i totally trashed my kubuntu installation on my desktop when i tried to uprade to intrepid. that had never happened to me before. the upgrade an my laptop went fine.... my suggestion is to make sure and backup, backup, backup before you upgrade
<xp-killer> ardchoille: a friend give me this kubuntu version cause mine is damage when i install this one i went in adept and im seing a lot of stuff install when i type compiz im not seing it in adept
<weedar> jmichaelx: you should be able to turn off most of the eyecandy to increase speed, just uncheck everything under Desktop Effects
<ardchoille> xp-killer: no idea, I don't use compiz
<xp-killer> ardchoille: beryl?
<jmichaelx> weedar: yeah... but i need my transparency ^.^
<marekt>  hi can i somehow add special actions for right column in dolphin? i mean i would like for ex convert avi to divx player etc, i know it is posssible in nautilus but i use kde4
<ardchoille> xp-killer: I keep all effects turned off, they don't serve any prupose IMHO
<amd-64> oh I'll just do a clean full install, after burning a cd, nothing on this , I already saved everything on 5 cd's  = )
<jmichaelx> amd-64: then you're in good shape
<bulbec> Hello people!)
<xp-killer> ardchoille: ok. in my hardware driver they say my ati not in use i try to enable it then it went to look for drivers i tink then give me n error
<jmichaelx> ardchoille: i would shut compiz off, if i could still have some transparency... but that is not possible in KDE4 without a compositing manager running
<jmichaelx> !hi | bulbec
<ubottu> bulbec: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<weedar> Desktop Effects were fun the first time, but I got bored pretty fast. Give me a graytone console anyday. Even vim is too fancy if you ask me. And get off my lawn!
<bulbec> thanx)
<bulbec> i have a problem, can someone help me?
<amd-64> yup =)  just take time to figure out a new desktop, same as 8.04 took me , awhile to get it the way i wanted = )
<jmichaelx> lmao @ vim being too fancy
<replman> Hi! Can i install kubuntu without a cdrom?
<Darthfrog> weedar: Vim is too fancy?  Vim?  Fancy?  What are you smoking?!?
<replman> there's already an old kubuntu installed but i want to make a clean installation
 * Darthfrog thinks weedar has been into the recreational pharmaceuticals recently.
<jmichaelx> well, i was REALLY pissed about being forced to move to KDE4 if i wanted to use kubuntu intrepid.... but i must sheepishly admit that i am really liking it (even though i ranted against kde4 on the forums0
<Darthfrog> jmichaelx: That's OK, a girl is allowed to change her mind.  <grinning, ducking and running>
<weedar> Hey, Vim is actually great. I hated vi the first time I tried it, but once you learn a few commands it is a very efficient way to edit textfiles, and vim is even better, especially for code
<zarlino> how to start compiz automatically in kde4?
 * jmichaelx throws a left-jab in Darthfrog's general direction
<JontheEchidna> zarlino: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Session manager
<panos4ever> system settings
<amd-64> <--agrees wit jmichaelx, I wanted to keep this kde desktop too, just add the other stuff hehe
<xp-killer> zarlino: how do u enable it if u know tell me cause it look like it install on my kubuntu already
<panos4ever> where are u from guys?
<Darthfrog> You guys know that kwin in KDE 4 incorporates much of compiz?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<weedar> What DOES surprise me is the recent security-notice about "ed". I mean, really? Who uses ed?
<jmichaelx> i cannot acces the floppy drive in my virtualbox install of vista since installing intrepid, and THAT is really making me mad
<amd-64> took me so long to get used to, now it's back to being a blonde twit like i never used a computer, haha till i get da hang of it!
<bulbec> i had kubuntu on my hard drive, i got kernel panic and after 12 houres of trying to make it work, someone "smart" said i had to install windows. I tryed, i got all formated but i didnt get the install((  when this hard is connected, it says IDE Channel 0 no 80 conductors installed, when i try to install kubuntu or windows it says "ata5.01 :status :{DRDY}      Buffer I/O error no devise sda. logical block 0       ata 5.01: exe[tion
<bulbec> mask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen"     did I killed my hard disk? or maybe i still can make it work
<bulbec> ?
<jmichaelx> vim-related issues are never off-topic
<Darthfrog> System Settings/Desktop/ Enable Desktop Effects.
<ardchoille> jmichaelx: no, but asking where everyone's from is
<zarlino> Darthfrog: yes but kwin is slower an my integrated intel
<jmichaelx> lol ardchoille, agreed
<replman> Hi! Without having a cdrom-drive, is it possible to install ubuntu? I have an old one running (5.04)
<replman> i want to make a clean installation
<panos4ever> update
<zarlino> replman: use unetbootin
<weedar> replman: you could install from a usb-drive
<marekt> hi is there any widget for kde4 with weather?
<zarlino> marekt: i'd like to know this too
<replman> weedar: also from a usb-stick?
<weedar> replman: yeah :)
<weedar> replman: checkout http://www.pendrivelinux.com
<amd-64> i installed open_suse on a very old ibm thinkpad, just for mom to play frozen bubble on hehe, it took 3 freakin hours!!
<JontheEchidna> marekt, zarlino: sudo apt-get install plasmoid-weather ;kbuildsycoca4
<panos4ever> hack_the_world
<Elgordo123> You have probably been asked this 1,000 times..  nothing on forums..   How the heck do I change my IP on my NIC?
<Elgordo123> Fresh install gave me dhcp, but have no idea where to change to manual IP.  Network manager runs through wizard but does nothing
<replman> Don't understand why installing from usb-stick must be so complicated
<ardchoille> replman: Isn't is a easy as copying the iso to usb key and booting from the usb key?
<bulbec> Does someone know if my hard disk will work again?
<bulbec>  i had kubuntu on my hard drive, i got kernel panic and after 12 houres of trying to make it work, someone "smart" said i had to install windows. I tryed, i got all formated but i didnt get the install((  when this hard is connected, it says IDE Channel 0 no 80 conductors installed, when i try to install kubuntu or windows it says "ata5.01 :status :{DRDY}      Buffer I/O error no devise sda. logical block 0       ata 5.01: exe[tion
<bulbec> [19:45] <bulbec> mask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen"     did I killed my hard disk? or maybe i still can make it work
<bulbec> [19:45] <bulbec> ?
<marekt> JontheEchidna but how can i check weather at my location - poland?
<JontheEchidna> marekt: weather.yahoo.com has a way I think
<replman> ardchoille: no :-(
<Elgordo123> How do I change from dhcp to manual IP?   Network manager doesn't change anything...
<beta-guy> is there a way to change the display driver?
<JontheEchidna> marekt: use the city search, then go to the page. Your weather code should be in the url
<enzo> hi
<jonathan_> Hey
<weedar> Elgordo123: you could add an entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<enzo> i have intrepid and a logitech cordless keyboard/mouse MX 3200 with special buttons such as screen snapshot and calculator
<marekt> JontheEchidna thanks it works ;0
<Elgordo123> weedar: thanks. I'll take a look
<JontheEchidna> :)
<enzo> when i first installed kubuntu (it was the kubuntu before hardy), these buttons were working but not any more, what can i do to make them work ?
<marekt> it shows only current temp, can it show a forecast?
<JontheEchidna> marekt: it should gain that in KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> it should be much better then
<jonathan_> hey has anyone seen that picture of Bill Gates, saying that he uses Linux haha.
<marekt> JontheEchidna i found this one, giving a try ;0 http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/weatherforecast?content=92149&PHPSESSID=f8c31d87ded22423afb06be739a0724b
#kubuntu 2008-10-31
<amd-64> just wondered do i really need the alternate cd?, will i be missing alot of multi-media software?
<ardchoille> amd-64: the desktop and alternate cd's are the same, the only difference is the gui
<Elgordo123> amd-64:  --nevermind- ardchoille got it :)
<ardchoille> alternate is text-based
<genii> amd-64: The system it installs is identical to the livecd. However, because it does not have an operating system running from the cd, there is room for more drivers which makes it less likely to experience install issues
<weedar> ardchoille: really? In Hardy you needed the alternate cd to install to an encrypted filesystem, though that might have changed now..
<Elgordo123> amd-64: as far as "Extra" stuff, it's best to download it from repos, then you know your getting the latest anyway..
<amd-64> k thx, all wow alot of answers hehe
<tuxs> hello
<ardchoille> Elgordo123: good point
<tuxs> Kubuntu 8.10 DVD Version included KDE4?orKDE3?
<ardchoille> tuxs: no, it includes the same thing as the desktop iso and some additional packages
<JontheEchidna> tuxs: KDE4
<weedar> tuxs: It's all KDE4 from now on :)
<xp-killer> how do i get in compiz room?
<ardchoille> oh, read that wrong, sorry
<weedar> xp-killer: /j #compiz
<JontheEchidna> xp-killer: /join #compiz-fusion
<beta-guy> what password do I put in when I type su in konsole?
<weedar> beta-guy: the one you logged in with
<ardchoille> beta-guy: sudo, not su, and you use your password
<genii> beta-guy: UJse sudo -i     instead of su
<xp-killer> witch one better fusion or compiz?
<ardchoille> su won't work because the root account is locked
<xp-killer> ? :s
<beta-guy> tried it, it says authorization failed
<tuxs> weedar:WOW!!
<tuxs> JontheEchidna:very thx!
<JontheEchidna> np
<amd-64> is it only a bittorrent download?, i just wanted a normal one, torrent seems to take me longer,
<Darthfrog> !sudo  | beta-guy
<ubottu> beta-guy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ardchoille> amd-64: torrents can start out looking like they will take longer but that goes down fast
<beta-guy> why is it sudo, and not su?
<ardchoille> beta-guy: because the root account is locked
<ardchoille> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<beta-guy> well how do I unlock root?
<ardchoille> beta-guy: you don't, all you need is sudo
<ardchoille> beta-guy: I've been using Ubuntu for years and have never needed to unlock root, everything can be done with sudo
<genii> beta-guy: We don't help you with that because you can ork your system
<genii> *bork
<amd-64> k thx again all,  *sob* says bye to kde3 set up so right, hehe
<ardchoille> beta-guy: everyone knows you have a root account and I can sit here all day trying to brute force it, but that isn't possible if root is locked, it an extra measure of protection
<xp-killer> how do i know if im on feity gutsy ?.....
<ardchoille> xp-killer: in a term type; lsb_release -a
<genii> beta-guy: By the time you know enough about your system to understand how to unlock root, you should by then understand why not to
<ardchoille> genii: :)
<xp-killer> ardchoille: im seing 8.04 hardy is it that?
<ardchoille> xp-killer: Yep, you're on Hardy, a good release :)
<xp-killer> ardchoille: is it the last one?
<ardchoille> xp-killer: the newest is 8.10, Intrepid Ibex
<Darthfrog> genii: Convenience and security are trade-offs.  Forcing the use of sudo is the compromise that Ubuntu settled upon.  It's a good one.
<xp-killer> ardchoille: is the 8.10 stable?
<ardchoille> xp-killer: it goes like this: year.month = 8.10 (2008.October)
<xp-killer> oh ok
<ardchoille> xp-killer: That depends on who you talk to. I'll wait until 9.04 and see how kde4 is then
<xp-killer> so every year on oct there a new version?
<ardchoille> two times per year
<genii> Darthfrog: It can be easily overcome. But the user should learn themselves and take responsibility for it, and not be recommended here to do it when they do not know the possible repercussions
<Darthfrog> xp-killer: Every 6 months.  Next version is next April.
<ardchoille> usually 04 and 10
<xp-killer> ok
<marekt> i saw this beautiful theme, how cain i install int in kde4? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Glassified?content=81388
<xp-killer> ardchoille: i taught kd4 was finish already its being a year i havent touch linux befor i left it i heard about the kde4
<ardchoille> that is a nice theme
<Elgordo123> I've been using kde4 for about 2 months now without any problems.  I've installed 8.10 already
<Darthfrog> genii: I was once told that I shouldn't tell anyone how to enable the root account unless I was willing to be here 24/7 to provide support.  That was enough for me! :-)  Sudo it is.
<genii> Darthfrog: eXACTLY :)
<genii> Bah, capslock :)
<ardchoille> xp-killer: some folks find it good while others want to wait. try the livecd and see for yourself :)
<Elgordo123> The only thing with kde4 is a few things they moved around... and the desktop icon difference.
<xp-killer> ardchoille: gutsy is wat version?
<ardchoille> xp-killer: 7.10?
<zarlino> xp-killer: i'm installing a new pc, i have to say kde4 is far from complete
<ardchoille> yeah, 7.10
<xp-killer> k
<Elgordo123> xp-killer?  In what way?  What dont you like about kde 4?
<Elgordo123> Since 4.2 (or 4.12)?  came out it has been rock solid for me
<ardchoille> Elgordo123: you meant that for zarlino?
<xp-killer> Elgordo123: i never said i didnt like it im saying they are taken very long to bring it out
<Elgordo123> oh
<xp-killer> im back to a newbe level on linux
<Elgordo123> Yes, they really shouldn't have announced it like they did.  That should have waited til 4.1
<ardchoille> hehe
<xp-killer> i forgot everything
<ardchoille> xp-killer: well, kde4 is quite a jump from kde3.5.10
<zarlino> Elgordo123: they should wait another 6 months :(
<Elgordo123> I've been using linux for years.  The kicker for me was the last time outlook crashed and I got a virus and wiped out my porn.   That was MY turning point :)
<xp-killer> k
<yeltsinator> lol
<xp-killer> what all i have to install to run compiz on my pc?
<Darthfrog> The best thing I've heard about KDE 4 is that KDE is no longer playing catch-up on the desktop, it's now innovating.  I can hardly wait to see what the guys come up with in the future.
<yeltsinator> God invented the NAS for just such a situation Elgordo123;)
<genii> xp-killer: Basically just comoiz itself and the settings manager
<genii> *compiz
<Elgordo123> yeltsinator:   Got that now too! :)
 * yeltsinator is in the process of moving files from his old 3 TB file server to his new 7 TB file server
<yeltsinator> 12 hours done, 505 GB of 2.9 TB done..
<Elgordo123> Yikes, I'm just sitting here waiting for my 109 Gig's to restore from my backup to my fresh 8.10 install.   TB?'s  ouch
<tarek_> hello
<yeltsinator> It's going to take 70 hours, probably
<Elgordo123> geez...
<tarek_> how to connect to ESSID using terminal please?
<genii> If he hadn't left so soon he might have gotten an answer
<Elgordo123> doh... was just looking at my notes for wireless via terminal...
 * genii 's notes for CLI wireless:   "man iwconfig"
<Darthfrog> genii: And wpa_supplicant.
<genii> Yes.
<Elgordo123> Man.... why oh why did I untar all those files,  now I have to wait for my backup to copy over the tar AND the source...
<Elgordo123> <-- Hits himself in forhead while saying "Stupid, Stupid"...
<genii> Heh. the CLI wireless guy popped up again but in #ubuntu now
 * Dashkal discovers the way to configure plasma themes
<Dashkal> Ok, my desktop looks beautiful... now if only those things spanned into window decorations...
<zarlino> Darthfrog: the big innovation of KDE4 will be being replaced by gnome for at least a year
<zarlino> Darthfrog: on my new pc i mean
<Darthfrog> zarlino: I don't follow?
<zarlino> Darthfrog: sorry just ranting
<Darthfrog> zarlino: Ah, I see.  Well, that's the thing about choice.  you get to make your own.
<genii> I've found in general the X.2 releases of KDE to be the classic or so. 3.2 for example
<zarlino> Darthfrog: i used kde for years
<zarlino> Darthfrog: 6 years at the least
 * genii waits for 4.2
<ubuntu> :)
<zarlino> Darthfrog: i'm almost crying since i cannot use kde on my new pc
<Darthfrog> Why not?
<Elgordo123> i had an old laptop that wouldn't handle kde4 either.
<zarlino> Darthfrog: no macosx style menubar, does not remember screen resolution, randomly switches back to oxygen theme, applets automatically align to fill the whole panel
<Darthfrog> Elgordo123: You could always stay with KDE 3.5.  There's nothing wrong with it and it's very mature.
<Elgordo123> But kde/gnome is like ford or chevy,   just personal preference.  I like that kde for me seems more integrated and more "slick".
<Elgordo123> yeah i used 3.5 on it, but now it's on my list of things to do.. turn it into a digital picture frame...
<zarlino> Darthfrog: putting the panel on the top covers that topright corner button
<ardchoille> you can always use a window manager like fluxbox and then use kde apps there :)
<ardchoille> That's probably what I'll  do
<Darthfrog> zarlino: I'm sure that with the plasmoids you could get your Mac OS X style menubar.  And can you not use krandrtray to set your screen resolution?
<Elgordo123> fluxbox is nice.  I use that as my desktop when I vnc into my computer from work.
<genii> e17 is also good
<Elgordo123> kde4 as main desktop, but then vncserver starts fluxbox .. sweet
<ardchoille> genii: Aye, it is
<weedar> Does firefox in Intrepid use qt or has it always looked like this?
<Darthfrog> zarlino: Well, stay with KDE 3.5/Hardy.  There's no real necessity to upgrade to KDE 4/Intrepid, is there?
<ardchoille> weedar: firefox is gtk, but there is a project in the works to port it to qt, but it's still alpha
<zarlino> Darthfrog: too easy, i need newer apps
<Elgordo123> I'm going to TRY to use konqueror instead of firefox and see how far I can get before I say to heck with it.
<zarlino> Darthfrog: like inkscape, etc
<ardchoille> Elgordo123: I lasted about 3 mintues with that
<zarlino> Darthfrog: a useful pc is not just made of kde
<tuxs> i want download link for Kubuntu 8.10 DVD Version!(Http or ftp!no Torrent!)Please...
<Elgordo123> I probably will too!
<Darthfrog> zarlino: Well, whatever works for you.  Is your install of Intrepid a new install or an upgrade of an existing system?
<weedar> ardchoille: That's what I thought, but firefox looks different now..Right?
<zarlino> Darthfrog: it is a new install on a cool fanless pc
<ardchoille> weedar: I don't know, I don't use kde4
<Darthfrog> tuxs: AFAIK, there are only CD ISO images, not DVD images.
<weedar> ardchoille: I won't hold it against you
<ardchoille> hehe
<Darthfrog> zarlino: Sounds like a bad install.  Try it again?
<supert0nes> don't cd images work on dvds?
<zarlino> Darthfrog: i don't think so, i installed kubuntu so many times
<zarlino> Darthfrog: this is buggy as hell
<ardchoille> What do I need to be running in fluxbox for all of my kde apps to be using the kde styles/icons/windeco/etc ?
<Darthfrog> zarlino: Well, file bug reports so that the developers know about your problems.
<tuxs> Darthfrog:not DVD Ver?!!Why??what is this(http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/dvd/kubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent)
<zarlino> Darthfrog: probably i will, but i feel it is so unprofessional to release this stuff on people
<Elgordo123> you must be having some major problems their zarlino...
<Darthfrog> tuxs: Hmm that's the first DVD image for Intrepid I've seen.
<Darthfrog> zarlino: Please realise that your experience is not universal.  And any release is a trade-off.
<Elgordo123> I tried the new mandrake a while back..   i really liked it.  but i prefer debian distros better
<tuxs> Darthfrog::D
<seba_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<marekt> h i tried co install new widgets from kde look, i stuck on "make",here is output http://pastebin.com/m570f22c3,please help
<marekt> h i tried co install new widgets from kde look, i stuck on "make",here is output http://pastebin.com/m570f22c3 ,please help
<genii> !repeat | marekt
<ubottu> marekt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<ardchoille> marekt: First of all you should never compile as root
<JontheEchidna> marekt: that plasmoid is too old
<Elgordo123> I have a link on how to install *most* kde look widgets... i'll try to find it.
<ardchoille> genii: he repeated because the url in the first one was borked
<JontheEchidna> the email notify plasmoid is using the KDE 4.0.x api, and won't work with KDE 4.1 or newer
<ardchoille> kde4 is going to disappoint a lot of people :(
<genii> ardchoille: Yes, i see this now
<ardchoille> genii: I didn't see it until firefox laughed at me :)
 * genii hands marekt a coffee
<Elgordo123> marekt:  I can't find the link.  It came from the ubuntu forums.  But here is what I have:
<Elgordo123> untar, cd to that dir, mkdir build, cd build, cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`.., make then make install
<xp-killer> genii: im seing the compiz settings but its not doing no affects
<memeemeee> so I'm still unable to connect through eth0 using a static ip in kubuntu. I've manually set up my /etc/network/interfaces and did /etc/init.d/network restart. nothing doing. PLEASE HELP. I've been trying for days now and noone seems to have an answer
<genii> xp-killer: For specifically Compiz assistance, they are better equipped to handle your queries in #compiz-fusion
<memeemeee> dr_willis, !
<memeemeee> problems reemerged in the network setup. if it's a typeo I can't see it
<marekt> Elgordo123 doent this, and i failed at make step :(
<nb72> I need help.  I can't boot after an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10.  Stuck at BusyBox screen.  Grub seems to be configured ok.  I can boot into recovery mode using the old kernel and to the root console, but that's about it.
<Elgordo123> yeah it only works on *some* which one are you trying?
<maarten_> hi everyone, I just finished installing 8.10, looks great
<Elgordo123> I did quickaccess, plasma-weather and it worked
<genii> memeemeee: What are the symptoms? It works at first then later fails, or never works, or what? Please describe more clearly the xact problem as you are seeing it
<maarten_> I have one problem left to solve, al the widgets stick to the top left and don't want to be moved, any solutions for that?
<ardchoille> maarten_: when you hover over the widgets, don't you get a little black bar with icons in it for each widget you hover?
<benjamin> when you hover over the widget, it should give you a bar to one side, grab an open spot on it, and drag away
<l3d> are there any screen shots of 8 10
<ardchoille> benjamin: :)
<benjamin> yeah, exactly :P
<benjamin> if you don't get the bar, widgets may be locked, in which case you'll want to click on the dealy in the upper right corner and unlock them
<ardchoille> l3d: try these: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?os=kubuntu
<ardchoille> I like the menu in kde4
<ardchoille> s/kde4/Intrepid/
<ardchoille> reminds me of slab
<leleobhz> guys, kubuntu now uses kde 4.1 by default
<leleobhz> but how about people used kde 4.1 in hardy via ppa packages?
<leleobhz> my distupgrade claims to remove a lot of kde packages
<tuxs> Darthfrog:another link for download Kubuntu 8.10 DVD ver:http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/dvd/kubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<maarten_> ardchoille: yes, I get that black bar, and I can move the widget arround, but after moving it is back in the corner
<ardchoille> maarten_: oh, ok
<Darthfrog> tuxs: OK.  I believe you. :-)
<ardchoille> sounds like there is a "lock widget" option you need to turn off or something like that
<tuxs> Darthfrog:Heh:)
<beta-guy> anyone know how to change the max resolution?
<memeemeee> sorry genii I'll brb
<dr_willis> beta-guy,  some times one needs to edit the xorg.conf to set up proper res's if they are not detected properly
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<davemc> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Roey> hi!
<Roey> anyone else here having a problem with nvidia?
<Roey> aaaaaahahaha, it's so messed up :(
<Roey> No NVidia on Xen-enabled kernels apparently.  Is the new 2.46.27-7 kernel still Xen-enabled?
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Roey> thanks.
<dr_willis> Cant say that i ever needed to use the xen kernel.
<Roey> dr_willis:  on Ibex it is enabled by default.  NVidia drivers do not work on Xen-enabled kernels.
<Roey> ubottu:  and thanks, but Ibex is not mentioned here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cuznt> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<cuznt> woops
<cuznt> !Xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<KeithSchwols>  
 * genii sips a coffee
 * dr_willis watches the circus in #ubuntu
<genii> dr_willis: I'm also doing that :)
<jtisme> dr_willis, why no circus here
<dr_willis> everyone hates kde4 now? and are going back to gnome?
<genii> dr_willis: Apparently. Not that I haven't been tempted, truth be told
<jtisme> dr_willis, interesting i was thinking a little along those lines also
 * genii hugs his 3.5.10 !
<jtisme> i remember when gnome had yukky colors now they are better than kde
<dr_willis> I just use whatever theme i want. :) i dont worry about the defaults
<jtisme> me too but my first test run at kde4 was a little disappointing
<mot_> anybody know of any tftp clients that will allow me to enter password for remote hosts?
<memeemeee> dr_willis, genii  I need help with networking!I'm getting this error from dmesg" "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 transmit timed out"
<npurciful> hum, i just wonder when bluetooth will work on Intrepid
<mot_> i.e. trying to tftp something to my router but i need to be able to enter a password...
<jtisme> dr_willis, it never ceases to amaze me how folks will load up the latest release on their primary machine then spend weeks working on the bugs instead of loading in a separate partition or another drive/machine and testing for a while
<memeemeee> my /etc/network/interfaces file is configured correctly
<memeemeee> but no connection to the router
<dr_willis> jtisme,  i am amazed that people seem to think 'user friendly' means - the 'os teaches you step by step holding your hand, for every weird/obscure thing you want to do'
<npurciful> that is why i am using hardy, i read the Release Notes and launchpad
<rosco_y> what is a good screen-capture software for ubuntu?
<jtisme> dr_willis, i actually found that having the splash option on the boot line for kubuntu prevents console 7 from displaying the Kde screen but having discovered that last night i did not want to upset the release freight train since they had sooooo much to do
<npurciful> I just wondered if anyone here about solid bluez backport timeframe
<jtisme> so i didnt report it and besides it probably is only happening on my nvidia 3200 card
<jtisme> excuse 5200 card
<rosco_y> I'd sure rather have nvidia than my ati
<rosco_y> can anyone recommend a screen-capture software for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> I always disable the splash and framebuffer by default
<dr_willis> about the only issue im having so far with 8.10 is it not automountingmy vfat thumb drives
<jmichaelx> i like ati cards, but i am not a gamer
<dr_willis> If you are not a gamer.. does it really matter? :)
<jtechidna> rosco_y: recordmydesktop-qt
<don> rosco, what's wrong with ksnapshot?
<jtechidna> oh, recordmydesktop-qt is only for video btw
<jmichaelx> only that many gamers prefer nvidia, as i understand it
<rosco_y> dunno, I haven't used any of them yet :/
<genii> memeemeee: Please pastebin the files:  /etc/hosts  /etc/network/interfaces  /etc/resolv.conf       and the results of commands:   ifconfig eth0          route      and: tracepath <ip of router>
<don> it is screen capture program
<memeemeee> ok. It may take a bit because I've got to type it in manually
<genii> memeemeee: You can just dump it to a usb stick or such, transfer to the box you are using now
<dr_willis> Testing out that USB-creator tool now under 8.10 :)
<dr_willis> anyone else find it annoying how the  Ubuntu cds. pop up that language dialog box at the very start hiding the main grub menu/options?
<don> dr willis, I do but just hit esc and continue
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: does that prevent a person from changing some configurations?
<jtisme> dr_willis, yes little annoying
<rosco_y> don: ksnapshot is nice, thank you
<don> welcome
<memeemeee> good point
<jtisme> dr_willis, but i also see it on kubuntu
<don> dont ya just love it when kubuntu is up and running great?
<genii> kubuntu is always running great. It's just kde usually that gives me grief    ;)
<tacosarecool> hello
<jtisme> dr_willis, have you booted Ubuntu 8.10 yet
<don> yes
<tacosarecool> Do you know how too install kubuntu from ubuntu
<jmichaelx> tacosarecool: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tacosarecool> thanks
<jtisme> dr_willis, i get the uglyest default background looks like someone spilled a coke in the lower left of the display
<apachelogger> jtechidna: do we has recordyourdesktop-qt in the archive at all?
<tacosarecool> How do I close something that is not cooperating
<jtechidna> apachelogger: recordmydesktop-qt
<genii> !info krecordmydesktop
<ubottu> krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): KDE frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-2 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 288 kB
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I don't seem to find it
<jtechidna> oh, krecordmydesktop
<tacosarecool> How do I close something
<tacosarecool> If it's not working right
<jmichaelx> until now i have never used floppies that much, especially in linux, but i have been trying to use floppies today in kubuntu intrepid and in a vbox install of vista, and am having all kinds of problems
<tacosarecool> I can't close this
<jtisme> tacosarecool, kill it with the kill command
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> press ctrl+alt+esc
<apachelogger> then you can click a window
<apachelogger> and it gets killed
<genii> tacosarecool: Or try ctrl-alt-esc , put X on offending one, click
<genii> apachelogger: Heh :)
<jmichaelx> i have to 'modprobe floppy' to get the floppy to mount
<genii> jmichaelx: echo "floppy" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<dr_willis> jtisme,  yeap - gotta 'graphic design artists'  and their original works
<tacosarecool> thanks
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,   having to load a module is 'all kinds of problems' ?
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: no, it isn't, there are a few other issues... what is it to you?
<jtisme> dr_willis, it is quite offending have to change that first off
<dr_willis> jtisme,  actually with me keeping my own /home/ on its own parttiion. i rarely see such things
<dr_willis> but i tend to go with simple solid colors...  or... hot babes.. :)
<jtisme> dr_willis, elaborate on the separate /home/ thingy
<jtisme> please
<dr_willis> jtisme,  keep your /home  on its own partition.
<dr_willis> My current wallpaper -> http://animal.discovery.com/convergence/ugly_dog/wallpaper/gallery/wallpaper07_1280.jpg
<jmichaelx> the next issue i was having was not being able to mount the floppy drive after it is umounted.... and the next issue is that i can see the floppy in the vbox vista install, and can see the files, but cannot write to it
<dr_willis> it must be mounted with the proper options, or else root will be the only one allowe3d to access it fully
<jtisme> dr_willis, so /home/ in its own partition does what to the startup screen?
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: ok, i think that may be the issue. i appreciate it.
<dr_willis> jtisme,  i keep my home and all my settings - I dont see the 'new' artwork. because it uses my old settings/themes/wallpaper
<jmichaelx> if dr_willis was even alking to me lol
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  its also possible theres some floppy user/groups you may need tobe a member of.
<jtisme> dr_willis, ahh i was just about to say that, interesting
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: i did add myself to the floppy group
<dr_willis> There can be some ISSUES with using  your old settings in home.. but normally those can be fixed by cleaning out your old settings..
<dr_willis> some times gnome/kde may act funny after updates/upgrades to newer kde/gnome versions with some old settings
<dr_willis> but thats getting rare these days
<jtisme> dr_willis, i like that i will have to try that
<jtisme> i have lots of partitions i can use
<dr_willis> Of course it sucks when your /home fills up..and you got other partitions with lots-o-space
<dr_willis> :)
<jtisme> yeah bummer
<don> When I am up and all running great I close my eyes to upgrade...not so cool lately..
<jtisme> dr_willis, you are on here quite a bit what is your physical 10-4
<dr_willis> Im in Indiana.
<dr_willis> the land of corn and pigs.. and CB radios!
<dr_willis> :)
<jtisme> dr_willis, one hour behind eastern?
<jmichaelx> i usually have little problems upgrading. i upgraded this laptop to intrepid a few days ago, and it went smoothly. i upgraded my desktop this morning, and trashed the whole install... having a separate /home made doing a fresh install so easy
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: i am also in indiana
<dr_willis> No one ever knows the time in Indiana.. we are right on the timezone line. :) Im in Kokomo
<jmichaelx> a OT as that is
<l3d> I know this channel is kubuntu  but I was wondering how I would install a new set of cursors on ubuntu?
<don> about the same way I imagine
<dr_willis> l3d,  fire up the theme settings tool, drag/drop package to it.. often works
<l3d> even tho I am using ubuntu I like this channel better then the other one you all are nicer
<jmichaelx> bloomington here, i have some friends east of kokomo
<nun> what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? is one smoother running or something?
<don> dr willis I would like to know more about the usb tool..
<tacosarecool> darn it froze
<tacosarecool> Anyway
<don> sounds interesting to me
<tacosarecool> What's the command to install kubuntu on ubuntu
<nun> i installed ubuntu on this pc but i gotta fix up another machine
<kwtm> Hello!  How do I find out what files are contained in a package that I would like to install?  (I'm thinking of installing the package "libqbanking5" but would like to know whether it contains the file "qt3-wizard")
<jtisme> nun just different developers and themes etc.
<nun> ooh ok
<bdizzle> remind me again how to check what wireless card I have on my laptop?
<nun> i was kind of disappointed with ubuntu cause i couldnt login as root
<kwtm> nun: Kubuntu and Ubuntu are set up differently so they have a different look and feel.
<kwtm> nun: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same with regard to logging in as root: you just have to type in a 1-line command to do that.
<nun> its user friendly and all but i miss having console boot up and not all the gui then i used to feel like a super elite nerd lol and running lynx
<kwtm> nun: You type "sudo passwd root", and then enter the root password.  Then you can log in as root.
<nun> no you cant on ubuntu
<kwtm> nun: In Kubuntu and Ubuntu, you set it up to disable the graphics bootup, and it will run cmd-line.
<nun> its disabled
<ArkoldThos> all is possible~
<nun> oh really? see i never really tinkered around with it yet
<tacosarecool> Sorry
<tacosarecool> What's the command to install kubuntu
<tacosarecool> on ubuntu
<tacosarecool> sudo apt get kubuntu-desktop?
<ArkoldThos> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jtisme> kwtm  apt-cache show pkgname
<jtechidna> tacosarecool: yes
<nun> well i been looking for tile games for linux
<genii> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mot_> question
<don> sudo apt-get install kubuntu kde4 desktop
<jwaldo> tacosarecool, I just installed the kubuntu-desktop package using the package manager
<genii> Alternately: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<jtechidna> kubuntu-desktop is recommended
<nun> something like zelda or even something more 3d rpg or isometric tile.. anything really
<jtisme> num mahjong is around
<ArkoldThos> genii: that metapackage still exists on intrepid?
<tacosarecool> kubuntu-desktop is kde 4 right
<nun> i want something that wont get boring
<mot_> is anybody else having the issue where upon rebooting (or restarting KDE) their widgets are reset back to default settings?
<jwaldo> No command line cred for me :(
<kwtm> jtisme: Thanks.  WIll try this.
<nun> im not into card games or blocks lol
<genii> ArkoldThos: I'd have to check.
<nun> i got grand theft auto 2 working on ubuntu
<nun> i just use wine though
<kwtm> nun: If can't log in as root, log in as someone else, then run "su" command (and enter root passwd).  After you set the root passwd with "sudo passwd root", of course.
<genii> ArkoldThos: If not then just kubuntu-desktop    :)
<mot_> none of my widgets retain their size/positioning, my clock always has icons overlapping it, and if i drag program shortcuts to the bottom left near the launcher, upon reboot they're all gone
<mot_> what should i do? =\
<kwtm> GTG, brb
<genii> kwtm_away: Don't recommend this to people please
<nun> i should maybe start a project but its been years since i tried doing anything brainy with computers
<jwaldo> Whoa, I can switch tabs with the scroll wheel
<jtisme> genii dont recommend what please?
<jwaldo> never noticed that until just now
<nun> i have a fly problem..brb guys i got some killing to do
<genii> jtisme: To set a root password
<Roey> Hello, I'm experiencing difficulty getting NVidia to work on Intrepid Ibex.  Anyone know of a workaround?
<Roey> or better yet, a solution?
<jtisme> genii ok thanks i wanted to be sure what you were responding to thanks
<jmichaelx> codeweavers was giving away free registration keys a few days ago to crossover office/games
<robin> anyone know how to get gedega working on kubuntu 64
<bdizzle> so is plasma the KDE response to Vista?
<bdizzle> the only thing I'm a bit afraid of is not having the traditional "desktop" with trash can, and then my added icons of a link to home folder and to /media folder
<OpenSorce> About to write a review on Kubuntu....last one I reviewed was 7.10 any particular improvements I should look for?
<robin> anyone know how to get gedega working on kubuntu 64
<genii> robin: Are you meaning cedega?
<memeemeee> someone tell me the quick and easy way to mount usbdrive with CLI?
<OpenSorce> Have the 'buntu folks learned to use drivers that work for video and wifi cards yet?
<bdizzle> okay, this is strange
<OpenSorce> mememe, mount -t <type> /dev/<dveice> /<mountpoint>
<bdizzle> OpenSorce: its getting there
<zabbadapp> no matter what icon theme I use, dolphin still show oxygen folders ... and many themes do not work from the download window.
<genii> OpenSorce: Perhaps there might be more technical answers to your questions in #kubuntu-devel
<kwtm_away> How do I tell IRC that I'm not away any more?
<jtisme> memeemeee, linux file system usb's
<kwtm> Oh, there we go.
<bdizzle> how do I get normal write access to a mounted drive?
<bdizzle> it lets me read the drive, but not write to it
<memeemeee> sorry jtechidna ?
<jtechidna> ?
<memeemeee> sorry jtisme
<OpenSorce> Genii, I (and my boss) prefer I talk to users raher than devs with a few exceptions
<jtechidna> ;-)
<jtisme> memeemeee, does the usb drive have a linux file system on it?
<jmichaelx> is there a way to have previews for videos in dolphin in intrepid? i really miss that.
<memeemeee> no
<jtisme> memeemeee, Windows fs?
<robin> yes cedega
<OpenSorce> Oh well.....I'll just be surprised on the drivers thing. I have to download and install it anyway, so I'll find out..
<memeemeee> i think its FAT
<memeemeee> FAT32?
<kwtm> genii: Agreed, but for someone who wants root, it can be just as frustrating to be forced to use sudo.  For example, when I switched from Mandrake, I was used to root.
<OpenSorce> mememe, 16 or 32?
<jtisme> memeemeee,   mount -t vfat /dev/sdXN  /mnt  should do it
<bdizzle> does anyone know how to change permissions of a mounted partition from read to read / write
<robin> cedega not seeing video card on kubuntu 64
<genii> kwtm: Root is disabled by default in *buntu because many users are novices and can easily mess up their boxes badly by accident of typo for instance
<OpenSorce> bdiz, it needs to be mounted read/write but you have to be careful with that
<jtisme> bdizzle, look at  remount  option of  mount command
<totoro7> hmmm... restricted driver nagger disappeared after first boot
<bdizzle> oh okay, I see the issue, the permissions are set to root only
<bdizzle> I need to set them to my username, but how?
<genii> kwtm: For extended periods of superuser use, sudo -i is preferred
<xevix> anybody got kdevelop 3 running on intrepid?  i keep getting "cannot talk to klauncher"
<jtisme> bdizzle, probably for a reason :)
<bdizzle> lol, no, I made the partition and wrote some data on it
<bdizzle> but its still got 5 GB on it that I need to use to back up stuff
<kwtm> genii: Agreed.  But, you know, I have to say, if someone asks how to log in as root, you can't hide that information from them.
<OpenSorce> btw, last review cycle Mandriva got all the glory....this time it won't properly install and run on 6 out of 7 test boxes....so Kubuntu *may* come out on top
<bdizzle> I want to try intrepid and KDE 4.2 in another week or so once it settles down a bit on the repos
<bdizzle> but I have to back things up to be sure
<totoro7> lazy newbie question: what's the shortcut to show desktop on kde 4?
<genii> kwtm: If you provide that information and their system gets messy, who will fix it? you?
<kwtm> genii: For people who are not novices... eg. I had already had scripts set up as root when I switched to Kubuntu from Mandrake, and I was glad to find out how to log in as root.  I'm not saying that we post this in Ubuntu Novice-HowTo, you know.
<jtechidna> bdizzle: Intrepid comes with KDE 4.1.2, not KDE 4.2
<bdizzle> so I need to change permission from root to my user, but I can't seem to find out how to do that
<bdizzle> oh, okay
<kwtm> genii: You are so absolutely right and I am so absolutely wrong that I will no longer question your wisdom.
<jtechidna> 4.2 is alpha right now iirc
<bdizzle> I thought it was 4.2 and they had fixed all the bugs in plasma
<jtechidna> \o/
<OpenSorce> genii, you're a bit of a knowledge miser :-)
<bdizzle> chown ?
<genii> kwtm: I have no issue with people who wish to operate their machines as superuser. But setting a root password when sudo -i   is available is somewhat irresponsible
<genii> OpenSorce: Not at all. I encourage everyone to educate themselves.
<OpenSorce> uh-huh
<kwtm> jtisme: I tried apt-cache show libqbanking5, but it does not tell me what files are contained within that package.
<bdizzle> strange ...
<bdizzle> when I go to /media in CLI, it doesn't show the partition
<bdizzle> yet when I go to it through the GUI, I can access the files on it and such
<jtisme> kwtm let me check my notes i know i have done that in the past
<OpenSorce> I can't imagine running a *nix system without setting a root password.....but then again Slackware is my distro of choice...
<jwaldo> odd
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<jwaldo> system monitor stops working when I run Konversation
<bdizzle> can someone walk me through this so I don't mess it up?
<jtisme> OpenSorce, i remember building back doors to the Unix su long before sudo existed, what fun!!!!
<Lars_G> So, the upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 is failing, it suggests I log a bug, and it mentions /var/log/dist-upgrade do you think you guys could help me diag where it is the problem by using the logs?
<jwaldo> brb
<OpenSorce> Sudo is over-rated
<genii> OpenSorce: There is nothing in Ubuntu which prevents you from doing this. But it is discouraged for the reasons I earlier outlined. Many problems are created when used without proper caution.
<totoro7> is there a "show desktop" keyboard shortcut on KDE?
<OpenSorce> No kidding
<jtisme> but you had to get the su privilege just long enough to set 4755 on your code so you could go to su
<genii> Lars_G: Did you yet post it to bug section of launchpad?
<jtisme> kwtm hold on
<Lars_G> genii: Nope, I don't want to log a whole new bug if it's something confined to me
<genii> Lars_G: I would suggest pastebin the log mentioned and see if someone here is perhaps willing to scrutinize it first then.
<Lars_G> genii: Yeah.
<OpenSorce> So.....my first question that you sent me to the devel channel for asking: Is *ubuntu using Nvidia and ATI drivers and the right wifi drivers yet?
<OpenSorce> Surely you know that answer to that one?
<zabbadapp> hmmmm .... the "K-menu" is very wide, yet each deeper level scrolls out the parent to the left -- even if two levels could easily fit next to each other ... OR if the menu is made lower a single level could span two columns instead of adding a scrollbar
<memeemeee> ok genii http://pastebin.com/m12857d3b
<kwtm> totoro7: My Win-D key does the trick.
<genii> OpenSorce: We see many issues relating to specific models of wifi in particular. I myself am not a specialist in the area of video drivers, but many others in the channel suggested are in fact working in this area and know which changes may have been made between releases.
<OpenSorce> lol.....you should run for officer
<genii> memeemeee: OK, reading. One minute please
<OpenSorce> *office
<don> opensource> my graphics and wifi all up and fine they came a long way.
<totoro7> kwtm: not werking here :-( (kubuntu 8.10)
<don> I have ATI
<OpenSorce> don, thank you :-)
<totoro7> kwtm: and thanks for answering
<don> really have done well with both
<Lars_G> This log looks interesting: http://show.degopro.com/logs/main.log
<Lars_G> Specially near the end.
<genii> OpenSorce: Broadcom wifi in particular seems to be problemmatic
<don> I run many 3d games
<jtisme> kwtm, havent found the answer yet still working on it
<Lars_G> 2008-10-30 21:50:13,873 DEBUG The package 'postgresql-plperl-8.2' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist
<Lars_G> Would that be causing it?
<memeemeee> I haven;t had any problems with my broadcom wifi once i got it running it's working great!
<OpenSorce> ah kewl....they put a lot of work into *ubuntu....I'd love to be able to list it as something other than "unsutiable for new users" this time
<jwaldo> weeeeird
<jwaldo> System Monitor will run once, then stop working until I log out
<Lars_G> genii: I might end up posting a bug :(
<don> both  ub and ku have come a long way
<don> Kubuntu is my favorite
<jtechidna> Lars_G: that'd probably cause it
<OpenSorce> genii, if they would just use the windows drivers like Mandriva does.......nvm
<kwtm> totoro7: K-Menu > System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Keyboard Shortcuts > Shortcut Schemes > Global SHortcuts > Panel > Toggle Showing Desktop
<jtechidna> Lars_G: I think you could remove it for now and install postgresql-plperl-8.3 after the upgrade
<don> Lars G. try run apt-get autoremove
<don> start over with it
<OpenSorce> Well, I use IceWM on my home machine, but for new user reviews we only review distros that focus on KDE
<kwtm> jtisme: Btw, in case you were going to tell me to go to packages.ubuntu.com to check, my particular package is not from Ubuntu, but a 3rd party (Gnucash)
 * Lars_G sighs
<Lars_G> I'll check
<bdizzle> gah, this is a lot quieter than #ubuntu, but I need some help if anyone is willing to work with me
<OpenSorce> Gnome makes new (windows) users uncomfortable
<Thrice> hi kubuntu guys lol
<Lars_G> OpenSorce: Actually that's why I setup them with kde. they're more at home
<OpenSorce> Yep
<memeemeee> is there a way to look at a usb device and determine which fs it is?
<Thrice> hi
<memeemeee> unmounted usb device
<memeemeee> hi Thrice
<Lars_G> don: I consider ubu and kubu to be equivalent on the system side.
<OpenSorce> My company paid for test, they put 100 windows users on Linux machines......98 of them hated Gnome :-P
<don> yes
<don> anyone can set up 3d card now
<Lars_G> don: on the web side I still preffer ubu, better layout, easier to use wiki, easier to use forum
<totoro7> kwtm: ok until "Keyboard Shortcuts", no "Shortcut Schemes" anywhere within the window.
<genii> memeemeee: 2 lines below "iface lo inet loopback" in /etc/network/interfaces   can go. /etc/hosts looks fine. /etc/resolv.conf looks OK if they are accessible from the gateway you earlier specified. in "route" link-local seems very odd entry, I suspect relating to the unneccesary lines mentioned earlier in /etc/network/interfaces
<don> simple
<bdizzle> okay, this is strange, but I need someone to walk me through it that knows how to mount / unmount, change permissions and figure out this mess
<Lars_G> Drugs are bad for people.
<jmichaelx> i have used linux almost exclusively for 3 years, and i still hate gnome lol
<Lars_G> bbl thanks all
<Thrice> im a ubuntu user and i was wondering how is the new kde running it looks nice
<Lars_G> jmichaelx: I don't hate it, I just don't like it.
<don> ubuntu did not have my wireless until ultimate
<don> and I have that as well
<jmichaelx> Lars_G: yes, hate is a bit too strong
<don> have them all
<Lars_G> jmichaelx: And I'd even be using other WM than kde if it werent for all the nice stuff they started adding at kde 3.5
<Lars_G> jmichaelx: My real favorite was xfce4, but kde has become a workhorse
<don> kubuntu kde3 was very stable
<jmichaelx> Lars_G: kde3.5 is the nicest DE i have used
<don> kde4 is ?
<OpenSorce> I prefer a very basic wm with a console window :-P
<Lars_G> don: 4.1 is slightly unstable on my 8.04 but worst is that it's still a little lacking
<don> I am on kde3 now
<jmichaelx> yeah, xfce4 is also my second choice. i always have both installed
<don> it is perfict
<Thrice> the new gnome isnt that bad
<OpenSorce> but that's on slack, I know where everything is because I put it there
<Lars_G> I think I'll use 8.10 with kde3 for a while, at least until 4.2
<totoro7> kwtm: thanks for your effort and time. I'm afraid I have to go now
<don> that is best
<don> 3 804
<memeemeee> but localhost is working fine. (not sure how the extraeneous lines got in there. the question is why can't I access the router? the only answer i've gotten from ##networking was that it was hardware. I don't think it is
<jtechidna> Lars_G: upgrading to 8.10 will replace kde3 with kde4
<Lars_G> don: Altough I am using a few version 4 kde programs.
<genii> Aside from window manager discussions, are there any outstanding support issues?
<jtisme> kwtm, apt-file list PACKAGE_NAME
<jmichaelx> kde4 in 8.10 seems to be much nicer, and much more stable than in 8.04
<memeemeee> but localhost is working fine. (not sure how the extraeneous lines got in there. the question is why can't I access the router? the only answer i've gotten from ##networking was that it was hardware. I don't think it is genii \
<don> me too
<bdizzle> I've got four partitions, named JLab (base URL at file:///mnt), Kubuntu (base URL at file:/// ), Media, (base URL at file:///media/windows2) and Windows (base URL at file:///media/windows1)
<OpenSorce> Hey guys, I'm supposed to attempt to run World of Warcraft on the distros I am reviewing.....anyone tried it on *ubuntu?
<Lars_G> don: Specially amarok 2.0, dolphin, and kmail 4
<don> but nothing like the kde3 8.04
<Thrice> ya it works
<bdizzle> OpenSorce: it should work with wine
<Lars_G> jmichaelx: sigh no option anymore? time to take the plunge?
<don> I am a big fan of kde4
<genii> memeemeee: I'd remove those two lines mentioned, it may be screwing up your default routing. then restart networking and see if it goes
<don> I jst am honest
<Thrice> or crossover
<OpenSorce> Yeah, I run it on Slack with Wine
<don> I will have a perfict 4 as well
<bdizzle> I need that first one that is mounted at file:///mnt to be at file:///media/storage or so
<jmichaelx> Lars_G: no option beyond remaining in hardy.... which i had strongly considered
<Lars_G> jmichaelx: not even kde3 base libs to non-ported programs?
<Thrice> the ubuntu channel is having all kinds of problems compared to here lol
<jtechidna> Lars_G: kde3 apps that don't have kde4 ports are still usable
<bdizzle> they both are Thrice
<jmichaelx> Lars_G: yes, there are still a good number of kde3 proggies
<Thrice> this one seems fine
<Lars_G> Good so the base libraries are there.
<Lars_G> phew
<Thrice> compared to over there lol
<Thrice> 'its nuts
<Lars_G> Well it'll take me some time getting used to the DE in kde 4
<Lars_G> Ah what the hell, I'm a nutter for shiny new stuff I'll take the plunge
<Lars_G> see you tomorrow guys
 * Lars_G waves
<genii> Lars_G: Gnite
<don> I can reboot into kde4
<jmichaelx> Lars_G: it isn't as bad as i thought it would be. i would recommend taking the plunge if you don't mind an occasional hickup
<memeemeee> genii, destination host unreachable
<don> I have many
<essa> hi all
<essa> hi room
<genii> memeemeee: Can you ping by ip some external ?
<kwtm_away> jtisme: am still listening but need to check on baby
<don> kde4 just falls apart when I start to build it as I need it
<kwtm> jtisme: Oh, I see your msg from before
<genii> memeemeee: 72.14.207.99   is google.com   for instance
<don> I have 2 I am working now
 * jtechidna has gotten KDE4 to look like this for fun: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Jn7tUiuzfcA/SNZc915qETI/AAAAAAAAACA/TJGGg7i-924/s1600-h/kde4gnome.png
<Thrice> does kubuntu use bash shell?
<jtisme> kwtm,  apt-file list Package_name
<memeemeee> genii, destination host unreachable
<corigo> Why is Alt+Tab so slow to respond, or some time take 3 clicks to respond?
<jmichaelx> no, kubuntu is exclusively sh
<jmichaelx> :-d
<don> Thrice. yes
<kwtm> jtisme: Yes, I saw.  Thank you!  Trying now.  (Running sudo apt-file update now)
<don> if you want
<bdizzle> UGH
<kwtm> Thrice: jmichaelx was kidding.  Bash is not really GUI-dependent, so GNOME = KDE.
<don> I have bash on my kde4
<genii> memeemeee: Looks like some routing issue still.
<jtisme> kwtm hold on a minute let me dig a little deeper
<don> used it today
<Thrice> so any things i install in ubuntu i can use in kubuntu like apt-get blah blah
<jmichaelx> Thrice: sorry about that
<genii> memeemeee: Are you using same router for the box which you are on now which is connecting?
<don> thrice yes
<bdizzle> why is one of my partitions located in /mnt instead of /media ?
<jmichaelx> Thrice: apt-get is specific to debian and its derivatives, more so than to bash, etc
<memeemeee> yes
<kwtm> jtisme: Holy cow, what sort of unholy command is apt-file running in the background!?
<Thrice> oooh
<Thrice> i gotcha
<memeemeee> genii, i can connect with wlan and eth0 on my laptop
<genii> bdizzle: Possibly you have an /etc/fstab entry which specifies that directory
<bdizzle> so how do I change it?
<memeemeee> I even tried a static ip on the laptop
<kwtm> jtisme: It looks like it's downloading a bazillion things in the background!  Shouldn't this stuff already be in the database!?
<jtisme> kwtm not necessarily
<bdizzle> genii, okay, I see the issue, but I dont' know how to change it safely
<kwtm> jtisme: Okay.  Anyway, checking on baby...
<corigo> I saved some files to my desktop, now I can't remove them. Every time I restart the computer they re-appear on the desktop!
<genii> bdizzle: alt-f2   kdesudo kate /etc/fstab             then see if this is the case, if so a change here when saved will stick. But you'll likely need also to unmount then remount it
<bdizzle> could you help me with it so I can learn as I go without messing up my system
<don> corigo> I had same with kde4
<bdizzle> yeah, that's what I'm at now
<don> keep bring back the dead
<don> you will get it
<don> takes time
<bdizzle> sda1 is clearly mounted at /mnt instead of /media like the others
<genii> memeemeee: When you set instead a regular dynamic entry for that interface, does it work?
<bdizzle> that particular line reads:   /dev/sda1 /mnt    auto     defaults      0          0
<bdizzle> whereas the windows partitions read: /dev/sda2 /media/windows1 ntfs defaults,auto,dmask=000,fmask=111,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<memeemeee> I haven't been able to try that but I was told not to bother by someone else so i didn't try too hard
<genii> bdizzle: So decide on a nice directory name for it, like sda1       then: sudo mkdir /media/sda1                 then change the fstab entry from /mnt       to   /media/sda1           and save
<memeemeee> change it to iface eth0 inet dhcp and erase all other lines except auto eth0 genii ?
<bdizzle> ah, okay, see, I didn't know that
<genii> memeemeee: For now don''t erase them. Just put a # at start of each line to comment them out
<mits> is there any app that handles dialup on intrepid (among the default packages)?
<genii> bdizzle: Then you likely need to unmount and remount it
<bdizzle> and now as a result of me trying to get things to work on my own, I'm getting a more serious popup with dolphin claiming that it cannot save
<phanatik> just wondering what the difference is between Kubuntu and normal ubuntu
<bdizzle> bookmarks in /home/users/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml, claiming permission was denied
<genii> bdizzle: You needed to run an editor with admin rights.          like with kdesudo     or kdesu
<jtechidna> phanatik: Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses gnome
<don> phanatik> one is gnome desktop and other is kde
<genii> bdizzle: Because the file does not belong to the username which is normally logged on
<phanatik> ah
<phanatik> is KDE better?
<don> I think so
<phanatik> I know its matter of opinions here.
<genii> "Better" is subjective :) But keep in mind where you are asking
<don> it is a matter of doing all I do
<don> gnome fails me
<jmichaelx> kde is SO much better
<don> you can run either on either
<don> switch
<phanatik> so if i download ubuntu normal, is there a way to install KDE
<don> and switch  back
<jmichaelx> don't submit to the gnome nazis!
<jmichaelx> just kidding
<don> yes
<don> sudo apt-get install kde
<genii> phanatik: package is called usually    kubuntu-desktop
<phanatik> ah nice
<don> yes
<genii> don: kubuntu-desktop    not just the kde
<don> true
<memeemeee> it's trying on 255.255.255.255 instead of 255.255.255.0 genii and failing with no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<don> I put kde 4 on an upgrade once
<bdizzle> k, hold on
<genii> memeemeee: Check your cabling
<don> it worked fine
<memeemeee> physical cables? have checked several times and used them on laptop as well work fine there
<jtisme> kwtm_away, refresh my memory  what was the question
<don> I may put a kde4 on this one
<memeemeee> genii, is there a way to force it to DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.0 instead of 255.255.255.255?
<genii> memeemeee: When no dhcp offer, can't reach the router is usual meaning. If plugged directly in then it should be getting an IP right off. Is it in a regular port on router on not something odd like WAN or CONSOLE labelled plug?
<genii> memeemeee: dhcpdiscover works on broadcast. so 255.255.255.255 is correct
<memeemeee> nope and I've tried using other ports as well
<mot_> none of my widgets or panel settings are retained when i reboot...i.e. none of the shortcuts that i drag down to the panel or my positioning/size of my folder view boxes and plasmoids are all reset to default whenever i reboot...any ideas?
<mot_> anybody else having the same problem?
<bdizzle> um, genii, that didn't work
<genii> bdizzle: To edit the file?
<bdizzle> I think, hold on
<weedar> knetworkmanager 0.7 doesn't work with my Intel 4965 wlan-adapter - can I downgrade to 0.6 or an older version somehow?
<bdizzle> okay, so now that one line in fstab reads: /dev/sda1 /media/storage    auto     defaults      0          0
<genii> memeemeee: What does result of:  lspci -nn | grep Ethernet                       report as your card?
<bdizzle> and I created a folder in /media named storage
<bdizzle> now how do I link the two?
<memeemeee> wait! genii "DHCPRELEASE hon eth0 to 192.1.1 port 67 <\n> there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 0" is this a problem?
<genii> bdizzle: Good. But the box still thinks it is at /mnt      So:  same method to edit file:   /etc/mtab          and remove completely the line which may have cached /mnt in it, then save
<bdizzle> and I am still getting the error about access being denied to .kde bookmarks
<bdizzle> this line?
<genii> bdizzle: And then you remount the drive at proper spot:    sudo mount /media/storage
<bdizzle> this line:   /dev/sda1 /mnt vfat rw 0 0
<genii> bdizzle: Yes
<bdizzle> and I am just removing it?
<genii> bdizzle: Yes
<memeemeee> genii, "Marvell technology group ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E"
<don> memeemeee> shouldnt that be 192.168.1.1?
<bdizzle> okay, just wanted to be sure before I did it
<don> not enough numbers
<memeemeee> should what be don?
<don> is that the gateway?
<genii> memeemeee: What does the part at end say something like     [168c:001a] (rev 01)
<don> that number is incorrect
<memeemeee> yeah don . typeo
<don> ok
<don> sorry
<tacosarecool> hello
<genii> memeemeee: sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<memeemeee> good eyes don! I've made stupid mistakes like that before
<don> me too
<don> I am big fan of wireless
<tacosarecool> help me please sometimes it randomly freezes
<bdizzle> ok
<tacosarecool> and this has been since 8.10
<don> I was hopeing that was the problem
<corigo> don: yep, KDE4
<don> yeah
<genii> bdizzle: /etc/mtab is only a housekeeping thing to have a record of currently mounted things
<don> the best 4 I built got lost
<memeemeee> ok so its "Gigabit Ethernet Controller [11ab:4364] (rev 20) genii
<don> it was upgrade from 7.10 crossover
<tacosarecool> Genii
<genii> memeemeee: OK, looking it up for issues
<don> and it was perfict
<bdizzle> claims it cannot create a link /etc/mtab~
<genii> tacosarecool: Yes?
<bdizzle> then "Perhaps there is a stale file?
<bdizzle> stale lock file?
<tacosarecool> genii help my computer has been freezing and this has been since 8.10 windows works fine
<memeemeee> dhclient had the same outcome
<tacosarecool> But 8.10 sometimes freezes
<corigo> How can I take a screen shot in KDE4?
<tacosarecool> ctrl alt printscreen
<genii> tacosarecool: Anything informative in:   dmesg|tail            ?
<don> taco...> run chkdsk in windows
<bdizzle> alright, now it claims it is already mounted or /media/storage is busy
<bdizzle> how do I unmount then remount?
<tacosarecool> The disk is fine though because
<tacosarecool> It's on the same drive
<memeemeee> genii, btw I even tried reinstalling kubuntu from cd (w/out formatting)  to no avail.
<genii> bdizzle: If you have something sitting in dir like command prompt or file browser with it open, considers it busy. Close or cd out of there before trying to mount or unmount
<genii> bdizzle: 1 minute please
<bdizzle> yeah, I am closed out of there
<genii> memeemeee: Some googling indicates it's a problemmatic ethernet controller which uses driver called sky2.   A somewhat older page here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-596196.html recommends driver from Marvell site
<don> corigo>download and install ksnapshot
<bdizzle> tried to unmount via gui, and it claims it failed due to: Device has /dev/sda1 volume.ignore set to TRUE. Refusing to mount
<genii> bdizzle: sudo umount -f /media/storage  then: sudo mount /media/storage
<tacosarecool> it's n?
<tacosarecool> 8.04 was fine
<tacosarecool> I mean
<tacosarecool> It wasn't freezing
<kwtm_away> jtisme: you ahve answered my question.  Thank you!
<kwtm_away> jtisme: It was: how do I find out what file a package contains, if I haven't installed it yet?  Now I know: apt-file show pkgname
<genii> tacosarecool: Anything in dmesg or not which says some error or indicates something unusual?
<jtisme> kwtm did it work?
<bdizzle> genii: that worked via cli, but the gui doesn't like it at all
<tacosarecool> genii yes
<tacosarecool> there is stuff
<bdizzle> and I STILL get that damn error message about the bookmark.xml, saying it needs to be fixed as quickly as possible
<genii> tacosarecool: Please pastebin for scrutiny
<tacosarecool> How do I pastebin
<chuso> I have just upgraded to intrepid with kde4, and now kate could not open remote files through fish. Does anybody know how to solve it? - It returns "Unknown protocol sftp"
<genii> bdizzle: With vfat you may need some other option to allow read/write there but offhand I don't know which ones. Google may be more helpful here than me
<bdizzle> grr
<bdizzle> is there a way to just wipe the partition, reformat at ext3 and go from there?
<genii> bdizzle: On the sda1 ?
<bdizzle> yeah
<genii> bdizzle: If sda1 is some vfat drive, what partition or drive holds your /  ?
<bdizzle> and I get this error message whenver I close a window in dolphin:
<bdizzle> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/bdizzle/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<bdizzle> note that the hard drive still has another 5 GB on each partition
<bdizzle> the / is on /sda7
<genii> bdizzle: Sounds like you had a change of permissions there, possibly by running dolphin with sudo instead of kdesuo or such
<bdizzle> probably
<yeltsinator>  any reason why I would utilize 50 % of my lan connection when transfering via one rsync session between two computers on my lan and 91 % when I use two rsync sessions to do the same thing?
<bdizzle> gah, my files are all messed up
<bdizzle> my media drive (storage on NSFS) is on /dev/sda5
<bdizzle> windows XP on /dev/sda2
<bdizzle> kubuntu on /dev/sda7
<craig> when I try to play the new Hulk movie with Kaffeine player, it tries to install a codec, tells me that it is already installed and will not play. any insite as to what I am doing wrong?
<bdizzle> and the partition I want to get rid of and reformat now because its not worth the hassle is on /dev/sda1
<genii> bdizzle: OK. so: sudo fdisk /dev/sda     then T for change type. Change to 83       then W to write and exit. then you can: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<tacosarecool> How do I pastebin
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bdizzle> you mean /dev/sda1, right?
<genii> tacosarecool: For CLI things you may want instead: sudo apt-get install pastebinit                then you do like:     pastebinit dmesg
<chuso> Does kate open remote files through fish in kubuntu 8.10? In my desktop is crashing
<genii> bdizzle: When it asks about which partition, 1   is the sda1
<craig> when I try to play the new Hulk movie with Kaffeine player, it tries to install a codec, tells me that it is already installed and will not play. any insight as to what I am doing wrong?
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> got this error message
<bdizzle> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 14593.
<genii> bdizzle: Don't forget to change fs type after in the /etc/fstab
<bdizzle> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<bdizzle> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<bdizzle> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<bdizzle> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<bdizzle>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<bdizzle> Command (m for help):
<bdizzle> ... is there a GUI way to do this so that I dont screw up my computer?
<genii> bdizzle: Thats fine. You used only   sudo fdisk /dev/sda          and NOT sda1  yes?
<bdizzle> because yes, unless someone hands me some instructions, I will forget stuff because I won't know that it exists
<bdizzle> yes
<genii> bdizzle: You can also use qtparted
<tacosarecool> pastebinit dmesg
<genii> bdizzle: You may need to install that first however
<genii> tacosarecool: Yes, but on your box
<bdizzle> might be worth it if its harder to mess up that way
<tacosarecool> it's not on the package manager
<genii> tacosarecool: Then it should report a URL. Copy that to here, it is the pastebin address that dmesg result went to
<genii> !info pastebinit | tacosarecool
<ubottu> tacosarecool: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<bdizzle> alright, while I'm waiting for that, what is this new error about the bookmarks anytime I close a window in dolphin?
<genii> tacosarecool: Enable universe
<genii> bdizzle: As I said earlier, probable cause is messy permissions
<bdizzle> and the fix is?
<tacosarecool> I do
<tacosarecool> But some things aren't fetching
<genii> bdizzle to fix if the case: sudo chown -Rh bdizzle:bdizzle /home/bdizzle/.kde
<tacosarecool> Can I make a txt file
<OpenSorce> Ok, 6 minutes til the download is finished....anything I should know before the install?
<tacosarecool> Then I private message you
<genii> tacosarecool: No
<tacosarecool> ok
<genii> tacosarecool: I do not accept PM for assisting, only in public channel
<bdizzle> okay, that fixed it, thanks
<bdizzle> now what did that do?
<genii> bdizzle: Running dolphin with sudo will do it, or as root when in bdizzle's home directory
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> ... and why is qt parted trying to open, but just closes out?
<genii> bdizzle: Instead of with GUI version of sudo (kdesu/kdesudo)
<craig_> genii: any chance you can help me with my kaffeine issue?
<ssrunner> Can someone help me with a sound problem?
<bdizzle> ah, didn't realize they weren't interchangable
<genii> craig_: Unfortunately I'm overextended at the moment
<ardchoille> genii: I'm watching but waiting to jump in with something I actually know how to help with :)O
<jmichaelx> craig_: if you are in hardy, i had the same issue and could never rectify it. it started after some updates a month or so ago.
<genii> ardchoille: More coffee! <laughing>
<ardchoille> hehe
<ssrunner> Hm, well if anyone knows why all my sound would stop working after a Hardy to Intrepid update, please let me know
<tacosarecool> I know some of the problem though it seems to have a problem fetching stuff
<manish> how do i group chat in kopete
<ardchoille> tacosarecool: That's going to happen today since it's release day and the repos are being hit hard
<jmichaelx> craig_: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<tacosarecool> Oh yeah
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> I need wine though
<ssrunner> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098683.0
<ssrunner> that's my problem if anyone is free
<genii> tacosarecool: Ah. So maybe the lag is it running the update manager and timing out on hammered repositories
<genii> tacosarecool: Get wine from their site instead
<ardchoille> genii: been happening to me all day
<tacosarecool> Oh duh
<tacosarecool> Oops
<bdizzle> okay, qtparted is claiming I need to run e2fsck
<genii> tacosarecool: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<bdizzle> just run it with automatic repair?
<tacosarecool> I got to download key
<tacosarecool> That's why
<genii> bdizzle: I would suggest that, yes
<tacosarecool> For wine
<bdizzle> k, thanks
<craig_> jmichaelx:where do I find that info?
<genii> bdizzle: Wait, is this for a mounted partition?
<bdizzle> I guess?
<genii> bdizzle: Hold off on the fsck
<bdizzle> when I run qtparted, it claims file system was not cleanly unmounted! you should run e2fsck
<bdizzle> Modifying an unclean file system could cause severe corruption.
<genii> bdizzle: Yes.
<genii> bdizzle: So boot into Recovery kernel, then run fsck on the / partition.    Then go to multiuser by:   telinit 2
<genii> bdizzle: Then do the qtparted deal again, etc etc
 * ardchoille hands genii a coffee
<bdizzle> wiat, did I mess it up that badly?
<genii> ardchoille: Thank you muchly!
<genii> bdizzle: Nah. Likely just a hard poweroff at some time or so
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> what is the telinit2?
<ardchoille> run level 2, the default
<bdizzle> ok
<genii> bdizzle: This changes the default mode of Recovery kernel from single user mode to multi user mode. So them kdm starts, etc
<bdizzle> okay
<manish> hi genii: Do you know how to group chat in kopete
<genii> bdizzle: Space between telinit and 2   there :)
<bdizzle> so from recovery kernel, run fsck -p on / (root), then type in telinit 2 ?
<genii> manish: No, I do not use that application, sorry.
<jmichaelx> craig_: are you running hardy or intrepid?
<bdizzle> just making sure I got all of this correct as I am writing it down so do
<ardchoille> manish: I'd say you're group chatting right now :)
<craig_> hardy
<_kyr> hello
<genii> bdizzle: Whatever the /dev/name   is of your /   do the fsck on it     like:   fsck /dev/sda5
<bdizzle> okay
<digitalpsyko> can someone link me to the medibuntu page for kubuntu im using intrepid
<genii> bdizzle: Then the telinit 2   after
<bdizzle> okay
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tacosarecool> The problem is it's getting laggy
<digitalpsyko> ty genii
<tacosarecool> It's not freezing completely
<genii> digitalpsyko: It's same for Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<jmichaelx> craig_: ok, i was never able to fix that problem in hardy. through every version of kubuntu, from my experience, an update to kaffeine or xine comes out that breaks kaffeine, and they never fix it.
<bdizzle> okay, and I need to remember how to take a screenshot to show you what qtparted is showing
<bdizzle> it looks like a complete mess
<digitalpsyko> ty genii i had no idea :)
<maverick_> hey,the  pidgin icon doesnt appear on the system tray  on my sys
<maverick_> a lil help please
<genii> digitalpsyko: Whether yet they have 8.10 packages I do not know
<digitalpsyko> ive been messing with the beta
<jmichaelx> craig_: if i were  you, i would recommend just installing smplayer, and use that instead of kaffeine
<digitalpsyko> had it setup
<ardchoille> maverick_: did yo enable the tray icon in the pidgin options?
<coz_> hey all
<maverick_> i think so
<digitalpsyko> but fergots where teh medibuntu was
<digitalpsyko> o.0
<craig_> <jmichaelx> where can I find smplayr?
<ardchoille> craig_: check the repos; apt-cache search smplay
<Rioting_pacifist> !metalink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metalink
<maverick_> okay, whenever i close pidgin, it doesnt appear on the tray, but it seems to be still running, when i checked the system monitor
<jmichaelx> craig_: just enter 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smplayer' into a terminal
<Rioting_pacifist> erm how do i used the md5sum-metalink files
<genii> tacosarecool: Were you able at all yet to pastebin your dmesg ?
<jmichaelx> craig_: i guess i should have asked you whether or not you have installed all the codecs, etc.?
<genii> tacosarecool: Also maybe look at result of top or ktop
<craig_> yes I have
<manish> ardchoille: ya i am group chatting now but i want to group chat with my friends who have google account. Hence i use kopete. If you know how to do it there or any app where in i could group chat then please tell me
<jmichaelx> ok
<ardchoille> manish: hold on..
<jmichaelx> craig_: you'll like smplayer, it is a good replacement for kaffeine... especially because it does not get broken as often
<tacosarecool> Anyway
<ardchoille> manish: I only see File > Create New Group, I don't see any way to go to a pre-existing group.
<ardchoille> manish: Perhaps go to kopete and press f1, check the handbook, that's all I can tell you.
<craig_> thanks a lot!
<jmichaelx> yw
<mot_> hmm
<mot_> i have libdvdcss2 installed but kaffeine still tells me this dvd is encrypted
<jmichaelx> i really don't get why a program like kaffeine, which is very nice when it works, is always broken, then fixed, broken, then fixed
<mot_> did 8.10 bork kaffeine or something?
<ardchoille> mot_: how did you install libdvdcss2?
<jmichaelx> mot_: kaffeine is often borked. i am not sure how it is in intrepid since i have quit using it. i have switched to smplayer
<manish> ardchoille: the new group is for segregatign the friends contacts in tto groups and not for group chat. any ways thanks for your suggestion.
<mot_> there's an install script in /usr/share/docs/kaffeine/
<ardchoille> manish: ah, ok
<genii> It is 11:32PM here, and must leave. 3 hours of sleep yesterday after being in #ubuntu-release-party all night.
<ardchoille> mot_: ok, that's similar to the way it was done in previous releases
<ardchoille> take care genii
<tacosarecool> Ah this is laggy sometimes
<genii> I am back on in 9 1/2 hours for a period of 8 hours if there is someone I am in midst of assisting that wishes to continue sometime during that period
<manish> archiille: needed to ask one thing. what is the desktop environment for interpid
<genii> Goodnight
<bdizzle> wait
<tacosarecool> kde 4
<bdizzle> ugh
<bdizzle> so much for that, I'll have to wait unless someone else can pick up where he left off
<ardchoille> bdizzle: what was going on?
<mot_> well look at that, works great in vlc
<mot_> well while there are people active.
<bdizzle> trying to figure out why one of my partitions was mounting from /mnt instead of /media
<ardchoille> bdizzle: did you check /etc/fstab?
<mot_> does anybody know why kde 4.1.2 in 8.10 won't retain settings? i.e. none of my widgets stay in the same place when i reboot, they're back to default size...any shortcuts i drag onto the taskbar are gone when i reboot
<jmichaelx> vlc and smplayer  are great. i like the new qt4 vlc.
<bdizzle> yeah, I think all it needed was a reboot
<bdizzle> it works now
<ardchoille> ok
<ssrunner> So does anyone know why my sound would totally stop working from HH to II?
<ssrunner> All the mixer settings are turned to 100%
<ssrunner> But the mute button seems to be stuck on
<ssrunner> I'm not sure if that's the problem
<bdizzle> gah, except I still can't write to the partition unless I'm root
<bdizzle> which is bad
<ardchoille> bdizzle: that's a simple matter of changing ownership of the mount point
<bdizzle> simple if you know how, yes
<jmichaelx> lol
<ardchoille> bdizzle: what is the mount point?
<bdizzle> um, /dev/sda1 ?
<ardchoille> no, that's the device
<bdizzle> (my computer is really messed up on the naming, I gotta fix all that next)
<bdizzle> oh
<ardchoille> you have to mount a device to a mount point to be able to use it
<bdizzle> the base URL is file:///media/storage
<tacosarecool> ardchoille
<bdizzle> if that is what you mean
<tacosarecool> Do you have a scott richie key?
<ardchoille> for example the mopunt pont can be /media/storage
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<tacosarecool> Maybe I should get in the wine channel
<tacosarecool> But wait
<tacosarecool> Why does 8.10 lag sometimes
<ardchoille> bdizzle: is it mounted right now?
<tacosarecool> It's like sometimes it lags so hard
<bdizzle> I belive so
<bdizzle> I can read files off of it and its visible in  /media from dolphin
<bdizzle> so I guess so?
<ardchoille> bdizzle: type mount (by itself) and that will tell you info about all mounted file systems
<bdizzle> yes, it is mounted
<ardchoille> ok, so you want to be able to write to that device. you need to either use sudo or change the ownership of the mount point
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> sudo chown ________    ________ (fill in the blank)
<ardchoille> if you don't want to use sudo you can simply do; sudo chown bdizzle:bdizzle /media/storage
<bdizzle> strange, it claims operation not permitted
<ardchoille> bdizzle: are you the owner of everything on the device?
<bdizzle> I would assume so, I'm the only user of it
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> and the device is what?
<ardchoille> /dev/?
<bdizzle> oh, that
<bdizzle> I thought you meant the laptop itself, sorry
<bdizzle> device would be /sda1 in this case
<ardchoille> sda1? isn't that your installed system?
<SkEmO> is there any program less complicatd that gimp i could use to draw?
<SkEmO> something like paint for windows
<bdizzle> ... no, I got silly when I was trying to install and uninstall stuff
<bdizzle> um, let's see
<nb72> I need some help.  Tried upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10.  Got dumped to BusyBox console.  Now running live CD.  When installing without format (home not on seperate partition) I get the error:  Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed
<nb72> Anybody have any ideas?
<ardchoille> bdizzle: think of it this way; you have a door and you have a house. as long as the house is attached to the door (mounted) you see what's in the house when you open the door. if you move the house away from the door (unmount) then you see nothing when you open the door
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> um, /dev/sda3 is extended with 51 GB on it, with /dev/sda5 on NTFS with ~11 GB on it (storage drive), /dev/sda6 is the swap, and /dev/sda7 is the kubuntu partition with 39.07 GB
<ardchoille> so it's sda5?
<bdizzle> for what?
<bdizzle> the partition I am having issues with?
<bdizzle> no, that is sda1
<ardchoille> storage, yes
<bdizzle> storage is sda1
<ardchoille> you didn't list sda1 above
<ardchoille> ok, your kubuntu system is on sda7?
<bdizzle> yeah, its /dev/sda1, its a FAT32 drive with a total space of 9.77 GB
<bdizzle> yes
<ardchoille> ok, type; mount | grep /sda1
<bdizzle> kubuntu is on sda7, swap on sda6, windows on sda 2, one storage drive (media) on sda5, and the current issue on sda1
<bdizzle> k
<bdizzle> it says: /dev/sda1 on /media/storage type vfat (rw)
<ardchoille> ok, type; sudo chown bdizzle:bdizzle /media/storage
<ArrPirate> Hi. I'm used to running Ubuntu and I decided to try Kubuntu... my computer is rather nice and runs Ubuntu with full desktop effects with no problem but things  seem very slow and laggy in Kubuntu
<bdizzle> it claims operation not permitted
<ArrPirate> like if I go to drag one of the widgets it takes like 5 or 6 seconds to actually move
<ardchoille> bdizzle: are you in sudoers?
<ardchoille> type; sudo ls /root
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> it still claims not allowed
<ardchoille> looks like you aren't in sudoers, so you won't be able to use sudo
<ArrPirate> Anyone know why kde should be lagging so much for me?
<bdizzle> okay, so how do I get into it?
<ardchoille> bdizzle: are you currently using the account you used when you did the inital install?
<bdizzle> yes
<ardchoille> hmm, I've never had that happen to me, so I'm not going to be able to help you restore your sudoers privs, sorry :(
<bdizzle> :(
<ardchoille> I know it can be done, I just don't know how to do it
<ardchoille> so, your new priority is to get back into sudoers, forget everything else until you get that done
<bdizzle> what is sudoers?
<ardchoille> /etc/sudoers is a file which allows elevated privileges
<ardchoille> !sudo | bdizzle this might help
<ubottu> bdizzle this might help: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> but I was using sudo and entering my password in
<ardchoille> that's correct
<ardchoille> the fact that your password won't work is a testament that you aren't in sudoers
<bdizzle> so then what is wrong?
<ardchoille> the system doesn't find your username in the sudoers file so the system thinks you dont have sudo privs
<bdizzle> strange
<ardchoille> bdizzle: do yo have a livecd handy?
<ArrPirate> Anyone know why everything seems so laggy in KDE but in Gnome everything's fine even with all the compiz effects turned on?
<bdizzle> no, I don't
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> bdizzle: I know of a small livecd that you can download and burn and it has a lot of admin tools on it, wnat the link?
<bdizzle> how do I edit the sudoers file to add myself back
<ardchoille> you would have to use "sudo visudo" or use a livecd to mount the main system and edit it that way
<bdizzle> only if you walk me through it
<bdizzle> on windows, sure, no prob
<ardchoille> do you know how to burn an iso to a cd?
<bdizzle> ye
<bdizzle> s
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<joe_> i am talking to a friend of mine and she told me that her computer is very messed up and that she has alot of trogans and virri's but she didn't do them herself her friend's r the one's that did put them on here, how can u guy's help me out with her?
<bdizzle> linux, I've only used it for a little under a year, so I haven't gotten to much of the underneath the hood stuff
<ardchoille> bdizzle: you're in for a crash course :)
<bdizzle> yeah, I figured
<joe_> her friend downloaded antispare 09 and she can't even delete it cuz it wont let her do so.
<joe_> can anyone help me out here?
<joe_> i know little thing's about computer's but noth'n like this srry to say
<joe_> here's another problem that she does have
<joe_> the xp antispyware 09 thingy now when i go to delete the program it comes up to download it and i cant delete it so idk wat to do to get rid of it
<joe_> 23:08 : and my scanner wont rid of it will it??
<joe_> can anyone help me out???
<ardchoille> joe is this in Windows?
<joe_> yes
<joe_> xp home
<ardchoille> joe_: we can't help with Windows OS
<joe_> then, who can???
<ardchoille> ##windows maybe
<joe_> ok thnx
<ardchoille> this is a supprot channel for Kubuntu Linux
<joe_> srry that i don't know much about window's probly it's cuz ive been us'n linux and NOT window's
<joe_> lol
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> I haven't used Windows since 2001 so I know nothing about it
<joe_> yeah i know that, i'm not a dumb ass i just thought that u guy's would be able to help me out since u guy's have had to use window's sometime in ur life
<joe_> ^_^
<joe_> i haven't used window's in about 3 to 4 month's
<joe_> yeah i know, laff it rite up
<ardchoille> Actually the fact that you use Linux shows me you're smart :)
<joe_> how, so?
<ardchoille> Topic for another channel I'm afraid
<joe_> then im me and tell me
<draik> Hello all
<ardchoille> hi draik
<draik> Any people here on 8.10?
<draik> ardchoille: Hello
<draik> I'm curious as to how it all looks and responds right now.
<ardchoille> I played with it for about an hour and was impressed
<ardchoille> And I hated it kde4 when it was released
<draik> ardchoille: (That's what she said. Sorry)
<opensorce> okay.....wow
<nixternal> [/wi3
<nixternal> yay! \o/, Kubuntu 5.10 rocks!
<draik> IIRC, didn't Amarok cease working with KDE4?
<ardchoille> nixternal: and is quite old
<opensorce> Everything actually works in Kubuntu this time
<draik> nixternal: You may want to try adding 3 years to it
<nixternal> except Ant and Zsh...well they work, just not correclty :)
<nixternal> 5.10 is stable
<nixternal> or is it stale? i forget
<ardchoille> nixternal: that's an old release, current is 8.10
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> g'nite all!
<nixternal> enjoy the Ibex!
<needhelp> hi i'm using kubuntu 7.10, i want to use the proprietary drivers for my nvidia 8400.. so i go system settings-->advance-->restricted drivers, i log in admin mode, but the option there remains grey! helppp
<draik> Is there support for 7.10?
<ardchoille> draik: 6 more months?
<needhelp> yes
<draik> Linux has the hosts file in /etc/hosts. Where do they exist in Windows?
<ardchoille> unless 7.10 was an LTS, I don't even know which Kubuntu releases were LTS
<draik> It was 6.06, I recall that much
<draik> So then...
<draik> Yup, 7.10
<draik> 9.04 will be the next LTS
<juan> hola
<ardchoille> nice
<juan> hay alguien por hay
<ardchoille> so support for 7.10 will run out before support for 6.06 does
<draik> !sp | juan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<needhelp> hi i'm using kubuntu 7.10, i want to use the proprietary drivers for my nvidia 8400.. so i go system settings-->advance-->restricted drivers, i log in admin mode, but the option there remains grey! helppp
<condon> Can someone tell me if there is a way to set wine up (or if it installs set up) to use a 'logon'/'user name' - Trying to run a program that allocates memory to the logged in user account...
<draik> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<condon> don't know what the user name for the windows environment is
<juan> ok
<needhelp> hi i'm using kubuntu 7.10, i want to use the proprietary drivers for my nvidia 8400.. so i go system settings-->advance-->restricted drivers, i log in admin mode, but the option there remains grey! helppp
<opensorce> Does Kubuntu enable ipv6 support by default?
<condon> opensource, I believe so, I had to disable it
<opensorce> grrr....why do they do that...wouldn't a checkbox be easier?
<condon> use firefox?
<condon> lol, don't know man, what's worse is when your new and have no idea that's why your browsers running so freakin slow
<opensorce> Okay, so if I came in here and said: "Help my internet is really slow!" diabling ipv6 would be a suggestion right?
<condon> Yep
<opensorce> That's what I needed to know
<opensorce> Can it be disabled from the gui?
<condon> in firefox (possibly others, only one I use) just type "about:config", in the filter, put ipv6, right click and disable (it'll be the only selection)
<opensorce> That was my next question.....anyone know how a new user would disable it system-wide easily?
<condon> Sorry, it's a double-click on the line, not a right-click
<opensorce> I know condon :-)
<condon> ah...talking network wide or PC
<opensorce> I'm writing a review :-)
<condon> ah
<ardchoille> at least the firefox devs made it easy
<condon> gotcha
<opensorce> PC, can it be done from the gui easily
<opensorce> something a newb could do?
<ardchoille> I seem to remember disabling ipv6 by editing /etc/hosts
<condon> echo "alias net-pf-10 off" >> /etc/modprobe.conf (will send link too)
<ardchoille> yep, that's it
<condon> http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Disable_IPv6
<condon> sudo of course
<opensorce> condon, the fact that you knew how to do that in firefox is a big plus in my write up btw...
<ardchoille> maybe not
<ardchoille> I must go rest
<opensorce> So, a CLI edit is needed?
<condon> lol, don't give me too much credit man, that's all google
<opensorce> I've run help channel before....google is your best tool :-)
<asobi> why can't soundKonverter convert m4a to mp3?
<condon> This is my third install of OS in a year or so (had feisty end of 07, early 08, somewhere in there, wanted to play COD4 and wine was cranky :) so, back to windows, then saw the new ubuntu out here and been back into the linux world
<condon> for good this time god willing.
<condon> Still have the notes from Feisty :) big help
<opensorce> I do 10 to 11 reviews a year
<opensorce> You wouldn't believe how many I've done on this machine
<condon> :) reviewing for wiki, corp, publications?
<draik> I keep a few notebooks around my desk for different things that I come across while using Linux. It helps for resolving other's issues.
<condon> Sounds like a nice gig none the less so long as it's paid :)
<condon> lol, I'd love that draik, but I can barely swing the high-speed internet that makes having a computer worth while :)
<opensorce> Publication, and yeah it's paid....I would not review MicroSuse for free :-)
<opensorce> ooo...bad.....
<opensorce> wine does not show up in the installanle apps :-(
<opensorce> *installable
<condon> lol, microsuse
<condon> what distro are you reviewing now?
<condon> asobi, still here man?
<asobi> hi
<condon> I don't know about soundKonverter, but I found a nifty set of scripts if your interested.  3 scripts, first one converts every m4a file in a directory to wav, then every wav to mp3, then it cleans up the file names for you (you'll understand when you look at the scripts why the cleanup is necessary)
<condon> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/converting-m4a-to-mp3-170553/
<draik> condon: These are notebooks that I've been writing since I started back on June 1, 2006 with 6.06
<condon> All you need is lame and mplayer for it to work.
<condon> AHHHH, NOTEBOOKS...lol, Totally took that the wrong way, was thinking laptop/notebook :)
<condon> I'm braindead this time of night.  Yeah, that's my story too, have volumes of notes here and there, all backed up on dvd, copied from one distro to the next :)
<draik> I'm doing VNC to my gf's computer because someone went spank-happy and got who-knows-what in there
<condon> lol, nice.
<opensorce> It's kinda awesome that Kubuntu completely embraces kde4 (Oxygen, etc) while Mandriva just made it look like 3.x
<condon> I get to clean my bosses's computers up every few months.  Anyone with kids should not be allowed to let them use their computers without some sort of monitoring software.  Hell, keeps me in a job though :)
<draik> condon: Not really. I've been at this since Monday
<condon> well, not so nice then :)
<condon> unless you're getting paid, cleanup sucks.
<draik> I try to clean it and then I have about a 5 minute window of usage before her system decides to shutdown.
<condon> Still sucks really, just a little less.
<condon> ouch.  No hardware warnings (S.M.A.R.T. harddrive warnings) or anything like that?
<draik> Nope
<draik> WinXP. Going in through Safe Mode with Networking
<draik> Can't use "normal" boot
<condon> hm.  That's why I despise windows.  It's so easy for a computer-savy person to destroy...the computer illiterate just demolish them.
<opensorce> lol
<condon> opensorce, I hear ya man, I'm loving the new kde.  Still figuring it all out but it's certainly flashy (while remaining useful)
<asobi> wow. very detailed. maybe too much so for a beginner but thanks
<draik> I'm running PS3 on the side and it's funny to see that AmarokApp and XORG are running at a higher usage level than TSClient
<draik> And I just got booted.
<draik> UGH
<condon> eh, not too hard, just google a bit for creating the scripts, drop them in your directory and run them (probably gonna take a while to convert a whole folder)
<jhdinsdale> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<condon> OK, complete newb question to make you all feel smarter :)
<condon> WTF is the dashboard in kde4
<condon> (probably in earlier versions too)
 * draik is bored
<draik> Is there a way to download definition updates for programs? Spyware Hunter, for example?
<b0nn> hrm, I've dist-upgraded, but have now filled my HDD
<digitalpsyko> o.0
<b0nn> how do I get rid of unnecessary fluff related to the upgrade?
<pipegeek> quick question about kopete in intrepid..... it seems that there's no way to configure the font color used in sent messages, and, moreover, the spell-check-as-you-type feature temporarily changes the color of any red-underlined text.  Is there any way to fix this?  It renders dark themes mostly useless.\
<pipegeek> :-\
<b0nn> I estimate that I have ~6-700 mb sitting somewhere doing nothing
<vbgunz_> anybody use ramlog? do you know what could possibly be stopping ramlog from starting up?
<condon> is it crashing?
<condon> What messages come up when you run it from console?
<condon> Well ladies and gents, I'm off.  Take it easy.
<setuid_w00t> Is pointing my sources.list at the intrepid sources and then running aptitude sufficient to upgrade from hardy?
<ezzieyguywuf> so, how is the new kde compared to the last version?
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm a gnome user. tried out a fresh install of kubuntu a week and a half ago (hardy heron) and did not really like it
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm all for giving it another chance, but if the new version is pretty similar to the last release i probably won't
<deftone> how do i update drivers?
<nicobrain> good morning
<nicobrain> i have trouble with the update to 8.10
<nicobrain> after the upgrgrade i become only a blank black screen with the mouse
<nicobrain> anybody here?
<taupter_nb> Hi there. Problem here. 8.10 amd64, freshly installed (not upgraded), Broadcom 4311 (using STA driver, modules wl, ieee80211_crypt, ieee80211_crypt_tkip) doesn't connect to an AP using WPA.
<taupter_nb> Hi there. Problem here. 8.10 amd64, freshly installed (not upgraded), Broadcom 4311 (using STA driver, modules wl, ieee80211_crypt, ieee80211_crypt_tkip) doesn't connect to an AP using WPA. Finds SSID.
<mot_> anybody else unable to get their kde4 settings to save after a reboot? my taskbar shortcuts, folder view position/sizing and other widget settings keep reverting to default.
<MariachiElf> Anyone got video to work on 8.10 under MS Virtual Server 2007
<MariachiElf> ?
<blinkm> hello ppl down there
<jtmoney> is anyone here familiar with fakeraid (firmware-based raid)? i'm wondering why it's recommended that it NOT be used with ubuntu... if i set up a simple RAID1 (mirrored) array, would i not be able to take one of the drives and use it with a new RAID controller, if need be?
<madnux_> hi all!
<madnux_> i need some help, I upgrade to 8.10 from kubuntu 8.04
<cryingtux> kubuntu 8.10 is giving me "pink and black screen only on reboot"
<cryingtux> what a weird thing!
<madnux_> install the packages, restart and after grub I see a message someting with /var/run/klog or something like that
<madnux_> the system can't write
<cryingtux> all i see is a 2/3rd pink and 1/3 black screen with no desktop
<cryingtux> anybody knows what is going wrong ?
<xevix> cryingtux, is this after trying to log in through kdm, or before kdm pops up?
<beta-guy> how to I get the Panel at the bottom of the screen to fill the entirety of the the bottom of the screen?
<cryingtux> xevious: on boot from livecd, all i get is that
<cryingtux> system fully boots into that pink black thing
<deftone> beta-guy
<deftone> right click and hit panel settings
<jmichaelx> madnux_: are you able to log in at all?
<madnux_> jmichaelx, no
<deftone> u see the two blue arrows facing down? drag one the left and the other to the right.
<beta-guy> deftone thanks
<jmichaelx> madnux_: have you tried hitting, say, ctl-alt-f2 and logging in?
<deftone> welcome
<madnux_> after charging grub, select the kernel (last), the kubuntu splash appear... before the progress bar get full, change to text mode and show a error
<madnux_> no X loading here
<jmichaelx> madnux_: i understand that..... have you tried entering ctl-alt-f2 and signing in?
<madnux_> something appear with /var/run/kdlog, the system can't write
<madnux_> not yet
<jmichaelx> madnux_: i had what sounds like the same problem.... and i had to just do a fresh install. however, there is no way to know whether or not this is actually the same problem
<cryingtux> i guess kubuntu is not for me anymore or i should go back to 7.10
<jmichaelx> madnux_: i was able to sign in, but it would not let me use 'sudo' or write to anything
<madnux_> jmichaelx, I will try to make a fresh install, the .iso still downloading
<madnux_> jmichaelx, with the livecd I backup all my files
<jmichaelx> madnux_: good... and i would recommend, if possible, to have your /home dir on a separate partition, that way re-installing is not nearly so painful
<jmichaelx> madnux_: what kind of hardware do you have?
<madnux_> jmichaelx, ok
<madnux_> jmichaelx, Pentium 4 HT 3.0 Ghz, 1 GB RAM, 250 GB on SATA, Nvidia 7950 GT
<MariachiElf> Anyone heard of a problem where only 1/3 of the screen is visible
<MariachiElf> I have a bunch of green and black bars in the top/middle of the screen and the rest is black
<jmichaelx> madnux_:    ok, quite different than what i have.... i am just trying to figure out what caused all of this
<MariachiElf> I have disabled X in all capacities as far as I can tell
<MariachiElf> but I can't tell really well
<madnux_> jmichaelx, if I can login, I wll try with another apt-get dist-upgrade
<madnux_> maybe some package is corrupt
<jmichaelx> madnux_: good luck. i was able to log in, but it would not let me use sudo
<madnux_> 65 % ISO
<faileas> MariachiElf: sounds a LOT like  an error i got with non standard resolutions. try control alternate (some f key) to see if virtual terminals look ok?
<MariachiElf> Terminal looks the same
<MariachiElf> I see errors on not able to set 640x480
<MariachiElf> I am installing on MS Virtual Server 2007
<carloslicea> ey I cannot install kooka!
<faileas> 'the same' as in messed up or ok?
<CrypTom> hi all, I've upgraded my dapper server to hardy and now I have the problem that after every reboot I've got to resetup the console keymap (dpkg-reconfigure console-data)
<CrypTom> why is this not persistent?
<MariachiElf> I see references to not supporting a color depth of 24, but supposedly the console should be ok
<MariachiElf> faileas: Yes the consolse is messed up too
<carloslicea> why isn't kooka available for instalation?
<faileas> MariachiElf: hmm, thats very odd
<MariachiElf> faileas: I tried a "recovery mode" startup thinking that X wouldn't try and run
<bob__> hello
<carloslicea> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<MariachiElf> faileas: I can't tell if X tried to start or not, but the screen is messed up in single mode too
<faileas> MariachiElf: which disk are you using? the standard one or alt?
<faileas> er, standard alt or server i mean
<bob__> I have installed Kubuntu Ibex, I don't retrieve the ark menu in Dolphin, how can I add it please?
<MariachiElf> faileas: I installed with the alt  -- The standard desktop one gave me the same problems
<MariachiElf> faileas: alternative i386
<faileas> MariachiElf: try doing a text only install from alt
<MariachiElf> faileas: I did -- and I have it installed
<carloslicea> help! where do I get Kooka from 3.5?
<MariachiElf> faileas: And I could read everything fine during the install
<faileas> MariachiElf: hmm. and when you installed x later things went wrong?
<MariachiElf> faileas: Well I never installed X intentionally, I just did all the default stuff
<MariachiElf> faileas: Somewhere during bootup the screen res changes and gets 1/3 usable
<faileas> MariachiElf: hmm
<faileas> how about safe mode?
<carloslicea> !kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<MariachiElf> faileas: Same problem which is a little confusing
<MariachiElf> faileas: I assumed recovery mode wouldn't try and start X
<carloslicea> I badly, as in a terrible thing will happen, need Kooka from the 3.5 series, I found the package in launchpad but I cannot meet the requeriments
<faileas> no. safe mode is supposed to start x with failsafe settings
<faileas> this is baffleing
<carloslicea> what do I do!?
<MariachiElf> faileas: Oh - that's my problem then
<MariachiElf> faileas: I haven't figured out why yet, but my video is totally useless
<faileas> MariachiElf: well.. unless you absolutely HAVE to use ms virtual server... might i suggest switching to vmware server or virtualbox?
<MariachiElf> I'm familiar with VMWare so might use that
<faileas> i hate suggesting alternates, but i haven't had much experience with MS VPC/server but i know ubuntu/kubuntu runs fine on the other two
<MariachiElf> faileas: I'm doing a dist-upgrade (I just installed 8.10) after that I'll try forcing the resolutions on MS VS
<faileas> MariachiElf: good luck.
<MariachiElf> faileas: Thanks
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is it possible to have a multi-line taskbar in KDE4?
<woody86> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed, and want to install Kubuntu 8.10 as well. Do I just go to Syanptic manager and install kubuntu-desktop and all it's required packages, or is there more to it?
<Dedi> thats all
<woody86> Dedi- well that's easy enough :)  And it'll be the latest KDE4.1 or whatever?
<busfahrer> woody86: Yeah, KDE 4.1.2. It should ask you at the end if you want to change your login manager from gdm to kdm. If not, there's a command to do it
<Dedi> yeah 412
<woody86> very cool, thanks guys :)
<miguel> hola
<miguel> =)
<woody86> hola miguel, como estas?
<mankeletor> hi all, how can i bring the classic KDE power off menu back in kubuntu?
<mankeletor> hi all, how can i bring the classic KDE power off menu back in kubuntu?
<MariachiElf> faileas: Interesting -- I'm not sure what I've done -- I ran X -probeonly
<MariachiElf> faileas: Then executed a startx
<MariachiElf> faileas: and it is small (probably 640x480) but beautiful
<jham__> Is there any way in Kubuntu 8.10 to change the keyboard shortcuts for things like copy & paste to Meta-C/V globablly across all apps?
<Dedi> anyone else got strange IMAP behavior with kmail? (mails disapearing and reappering for any new mails which werent here when starting kmail)
<squid0> hi. I have a package for an X driver that's giving me hassles. I'd like to use the same package from the previous release (Hardy). I thought I'd download the .deb, and then install it via dpkg. How do I force apt to use the old package, even when I upgrade?
<squid0> (the old package worked fine)
<Ratchet4620> i dont think that they are too active at 3am sorry :3
<ardchoille> squid0: That would only lead you on a trail of problem after problem
<squid0> Ratchet4620: thanks... well it's 9:55am where I am
<ardchoille> it's called dependency hell
<Ratchet4620> ah :)
<squid0> ardchoille: ah. so what can I do if my graphics card driver is buggy?
<squid0> the intel driver, particularly
<squid0> practically I can't watch video
<ardchoille> squid0: What I did was go back to Hardy and will wait for 9.04 and see if it's better.
<squid0> ardchoille: right. and if I still want to stay in Intrepid?
<ardchoille> I don't know what to tell you except upgrade your video equipment. But if you go forcing the install of packages made for previous distros you may end up have to replace tons of apps and libs and you may end up back on Hardy after all of that
<squid0> right
<squid0> I can't upgrade the hardware; it's a very stable, common Intel graphics card, and it's built in to my laptop :p
<aomegax4> Hi
<ardchoille> well, I'll tell you that I saw numerous people in here today with video problems in Intrepid. You can always wait and see if they fix it
<squid0> ardchoille: true. I've filed a bug report on freedesktop already
<squid0> btw which is a better place to report bugs, freedesktop or ubuntu?
<aomegax4> I'd like to know if I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 my system will work
<squid0> in terms of getting it fixed quicker
<ardchoille> squid0: the best place to report *buntu bugs is launchpad
<squid0> aomegax4: a good start is trying the live cd
<ardchoille> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<squid0> ardchoille: ok...
<aomegax4> squid0: so you say me to install all deleting my old version?
<squid0> aomegax4: no. boot with the LIVE-CD, DO NOT install yet. see if that works. do you understand?
<ardchoille> squid0: suppose you want packageX ut it only works with depA1 and you have depA2 installed. you need to remove depA2 and install depA1. But now packageW won't work because it's incompatible with depA1. So you remove packageW, but that's a dependency of 10 other packages. Can you see where this is going?
<squid0> I do, ardchoille
<ardchoille> I learned that the hard way some years ago
<aomegax4> <squid0> I understand you...
<squid0> aomegax4: ok, good. If you are not sure if installing a new system will work, first try the live-cd
<squid0> aomegax4: afterwards, if you decide to install the system properly, first backup all of your data and files
<ralpho> How do you resize the taskbar panel whatever its called 8.10
<ralpho> doh
<aomegax4> <squis0> why would I try first live cd? what would I decide on?
<ardchoille> aomegax4: The livecd gives you a chance to "test drive" the distro and make an informed decision as to whether or not you want to install it
<ardchoille> I tried the live cd to see if I wanted to install Intrepid over Hardy and decided not to. I couldn't have made that decision without the live cd
<ardchoille> screenshot can only show you so much
<woody86> ok, so what happened? I had Ubuntu 8.10 installed with the internet working, and I installed Kubuntu as well, but now I can't connect to my wireless network??
<aomegax4> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw :)
<DaHopi> Hello :) is it possible to use all of my 4GB RAM on the new Kubuntu 8.10 i386?
<favro> afaik you need to use the 64bit os for ram over about 3.5G - windows or linux
<DaHopi> favro: ok.. thanx
<favro> np
<woody86> Can anyone help me out? I used to be able to connect fine in Gnome, but after I installed KDE, I can't connect to my netwrok in Gnome anymore
<impulze> is it possible to build binaries in say ~/mykdestuff (given a source was configured with --prefix=/home/foo/mykdestuff) and add that to the kde search dirs?
<impulze> i tried adding it in prefixes= in ~/.kderc [Directories] without any luck :(
<DaHopi> impulze: maybe this will help!?: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde&m=118134654509367&w=2
<Machtin> howdy.. how can i make a screenshot.. pressing "print" doesn't have any effect
<impulze> hm i wonder if kde reads PATH
<impulze> will check
<DaHopi> Machtin: ksnapshot is the tool u need..
<Machtin> thanks
<DaHopi> Machtin: u can create shortkey in systemsettings
<Machtin> :) thanks again!
<favro> woody86: can you use the network in kde? or is it just gnome that is giving grief?
<Machtin> hm.. i don't get how to create a shortcut there
<woody86> favro, I used to connect fine in gnome, but could not connect in KDE, and after installing KDE can't connect in Gnome now either
<favro> woody86: can you paste the files /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf?
<favro> !paste | woody86
<ubottu> woody86: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Machtin> so.. how do i add a shortkey to launch ksnapshot? :o
<impulze> DaHopi: well now the stuff is in PATH
<impulze> DaHopi: but the screensavers i installed won't show in the screen saver settings
<woody86> favro, ok, just give me one second here, I'm not going to be able to use pastebin as the computer I'm having this problem with won't connect to the internet, was there anything in particular you're looking for from those files?
<favro> woody86: sorry - of course you can't paste - in /etc/resolv.conf it should have your router ip address as the nameserver
<favro> woody86: e.g. 192.168.1.1
<bentob0x> how can I save my current dolphin layout as being the default?
<woody86> favro, it just says "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<favro> woody86: I would manually add the nameserver address - nameserver  192.168.1.1 or whatever is appropriate
<woody86> favro, just add "nameserver 192....." to the file? just like that?
<favro> woody86: the only line in my /etc/resolv.conf - nameserver 192.168.0.1
<woody86> favro, it's still not working
<favro> woody86: you'll have to restart the network
<favro> woody86: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart   in a terminal
<deftone> so is ubuntu 8.10 live today?
<impulze> so DaHopi any more ideas?
<favro> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<favro> hehe - deftone yep it is released
<user6> I got this:   >>>>>> * Stopping Samba daemons... start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill xxxx : No such process
<woody86> favro, it's saying command not found
<user6> WHAT IS???
<DaHopi> Machtin: in Systemsettings->Keyboard and Mouse, there u can define snapshots
<favro> woody86: try   ls /etc/init.d | grep network   to make sure
<woody86> favro, "networking"
<Machtin> DaHopi: i do find systemsettings -> keyboard and mouse.. and i find a list with shortcuts there.. but i can't find how to add one
<favro> woody86: my bad then :) -  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<deftone> favro: any place i can see what bugs were fixed...mainly Intel GM965 ?
<DaHopi> impulze: try this.. :http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Add_kde_screensavers_to_xscreensaver
<favro> !launchpad | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<woody86> favro, still not connecting :(
<favro> woody86: k - and what is in /etc/network/interfaces?
<faileas> hmm
<woody86> favro, the ip address for the nameserver is the one you'd type into a browser to configure the router, correct?
<favro> woody86: correct
<impulze> DaHopi: uhm but that won't work for plasmoids, themes, etc. :P
<woody86> favro, "auto lo
<woody86> iface lo inet loopback"
<user6> Il file o la cartella smb://altrortla/ non esiste.
<favro> woody86: using wired network? - there should be an entry for eth0 in that file
<jb_> hello!
<favro> !es | user6
<ubottu> user6: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jb_> how can i format my usb hdd?
<user6> File or folder smb://altrortla/ not exist
<woody86> favro, I don't have it wired right now
<mkrahmeh> i use kde till last night, shut down and everything was fine..now i turned it on, and went into a gnome session, why ?
<woody86> favro, I haven't had it wired in a long time
<favro> user6: there should be a hostname or ip address in there somewhere iirc
<favro> woody86: wireless?
<user6> ubottu i'm italian not portugues
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jb_> how can i format my usb hdd?
<woody86> favro, yeah everything in my house is wireless
<favro> user6: I thought it was spanish you were speaking...
<user6> ok
<deftone> how can i update my system now the 8.10 is live?
<deftone> specifically video drivers is there are any for Intel GM965
<deftone> *if there are any
<user6> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<favro> woody86: you need an entry in there for wireless then - I never use wireless sorry - if you had to do steps to enable it before you need to redo them then
<jtmoney> hey guys, what is the crescent-looking thing in the top-right corner of the screen? how can i disable it?
<woody86> favro, ah, ok thanks :)
<ardchoille> jtmoney: That allows you to add widgets to the main window
<jtmoney> ardchoille: it's kind of ugly... i'd rather just right-click on the desktop or hit ^A, personally
<jtmoney> do you know what it's called so i can google "how to remove <ugly thing in KDE>"? :)
<ardchoille> jtmoney: Well, I always have so many windows open that I never see my desktop so much of plasma is wasted
<ardchoille> it's part of plasma and I think we're stuck with it
<favro> woody86: just a heads up - if you install a new kernel you need to redo things like wireless if they needed a module loaded
<jb_> how can i format my usb hdd?
<ardchoille> jb_: qtparted is a nice gui for that
<woody86> favro, well I had upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 in Gnome with no side efects, but for some reason I installed KDE as well (still have Gnome, too) and it won't work?
<deftone> Is anyone running compiz on Intel's GM965??//
<favro> woody86: at this stage I can't offer any reasons for that - except it's prob murphys' law
<woody86> favro, haha, too true. Thanks again for your help :)
<CrazyKlompjes> Greetings! I have a big problem with my "adept_manager"
<jb_> ardchoille: is there any application installed by default in K 8.10 that can do that?
<CrazyKlompjes> I can't find apps to download using that manager...
<ardchoille> jb_: Not that I'm aware of
<CrazyKlompjes> the search yields no applications to download-
 * ardchoille chants aptitude aptitude
<CrazyKlompjes> but aptitude has no gui :(
<CrazyKlompjes> so I can't browse through apps ardchoille-
<ardchoille> that's true
<ardchoille> I never thought of browsing through apps
<favro> CrazyKlompjes: is it only looking for the cd to install from?
<CrazyKlompjes> Maybe I just have to wait a week till people start releasing their Kubuntu 8.10 apps--more fully--
<ardchoille> if I need a pdf reader I just do "apt-cache search pdf"
<CrazyKlompjes> favro-no it isnt
<CrazyKlompjes> I got the source list from http://www.kubuntuguide.org
<CrazyKlompjes> oh...
<favro> !info kpdf
<ubottu> Package kpdf does not exist in intrepid
<CrazyKlompjes> let me try that-
<jb_> ardchoille: therefore i should install qtparted and format my usb drive with it?
<CrazyKlompjes> ...kpdf...disappeared...
<CrazyKlompjes> well
<CrazyKlompjes> thanks for the info guys-will take it from here :)
<favro> ardchoille: yep
<ardchoille> jb_: That's what I would do, qyparted has been a favorite of mine for a while.
<jb_> ardchoille: you are right, it's good, i have used it a few times
<favro> !find kpdf
<ardchoille> kpdf may have been moved into a "group" and is now contained in a parent package
<favro> shows up here with apt-cache search
<ardchoille> !info kghostview
<ubottu> Package kghostview does not exist in intrepid
<ardchoille> favro: kpdf?
<faileas> i seem to remember okular handleing PDFs on KDE 4.1... for some reason
<favro> kpdf - PDF viewer for KDE - from my terminal
<ardchoille> ah, cool
<favro> but I'm not on intrepid
<ardchoille> so the bot doesn't have all of the info
<jussi01> okular is the new pdf viewer
<jussi01> !info okular
<ubottu> okular (source: kdegraphics): document viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 922 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<faileas> bleh
<faileas> seems the wine / intrepid repos arn't working for me
<jb_> i am having issues activating the proprietary format for ATI in k 8.10
<aapzak> if I wish to make permanent changes to my xorg.conf, how should I do that? xorg.conf now looks like a very generic file
<impulze> to xorg.conf :P
<impulze> open -> save
<favro> aapzak: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf   will let you make changes - make a backup tho
<aapzak> ok, but now there is actually nothing inthere, all auto config stuff. Will for instance my mouse keep working if I add just a videocard refenernce inthere?
<ardchoille> jussi01: If I have a good idea on how to improve kubuntu, whom do I submit the idea to?
<ardchoille> aapzak: it should so long as you don't make changes to the mouse section
<aapzak> its all default this, default that now, just add my vidcard stuff you say?
<ardchoille> aapzak: I would recommend making a backup before doing any editing; sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jussi01> ardchoille: depends, brainstorm or report a bug
<jussi01> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ardchoille> jussi01: Ah, thanks
<jussi01> !bug | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ardchoille> it's not a bug, more of an improvement
<aapzak> ardchoille: yeah, backing up is a good thing in this matter :)
<jussi01> ardchoille: brainstorm Id think then
<stefano> divx
<favro> xvid
<ardchoille> I never realized until now that those two mirror each other
<aapzak> anyone here got advise on getting the most out of intel X3100 vidcard and KDE4?
<aapzak> Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" is one thing I found
<lup0> aapzak: did it help?
<aapzak> I'm gonna try now, but am not sure how to test it properly
<lup0> aapzak: does transparency and 3D-effects on videos work for you?
<aapzak> lup0: haven't tried
<aapzak> lup0: is that not working for you? which player?
<i0i0> hi@all..
<lup0> aapzak: I have the Lenovo x300 with a X3100 Intel videochip and I'm using KDE4
<ulysses__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65075/ kubuntu 8.10 was installed yesterday, but it doesn't boot, i have no idea how to do it
<aapzak> we're probably having the same problems then
<lup0> aapzak: not working for me, I get the blue background for the video when desktop effects affect the video
<i0i0> someone has problems with virtualbox and bridging? kubuntu 8.10 virtualbox 2.0.4
<aapzak> I'll have to dl video first :)
<frafra> hi all
<frafra> I've just installed kubuntu 8.10. I would like that my /dev/sda3 will automounted at every boot. Is it possible?
<aapzak> lup0: which player are you using?
<lup0> aapzak: mplayer normally
<ulysses__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65075/ nobody can help?:S
<ubuntu_> frafra: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<Larson> is it possible to get the 177 nvidia drivers in hardy? (I want to test that it actually performs properly before going to 8.10)
<aapzak> lup0: transparent video is working
<frafra> ubuntu_, this isn't in english
<lup0> aapzak: with XAA ?
<aapzak> without even
<aapzak> I have not tweaked my xorg.conf yet
<lup0> aapzak: I haven't tested this with 8.10 yet, so maybe there has been a fix
<aapzak> aight
<ulysses__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65075/  please help me
<ubuntu_> frafra: oh, im sorry.. u have to add a line like this to /etc/fstab:
<ubuntu_> frafra: /dev/sda3   /media/<dirtomount>   reiserfs   defaults   0   2
<ulysses__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65075/ can somedody help me, please?
<frafra> ubuntu_: thanks :) in "mount" I see how does it mount this ntfs partition... seems a bit different... Otherwise, could I say to kde to mount this device automatically?
<ardchoille> jussi01: Done, thanks for the tip :)
<Muzer> Does Kubuntu-KDE4 use 4.1 now, or is it still on 4.0?
<ubuntu_> frafra: i think theres no solution in kde themself..
<ardchoille> iirc, it's on 4.2.1
<aapzak> 4.1.2
<ardchoille> er, 4.1.2
<Muzer> And does it still crash every time you click on a directory in Dolphin? :p
<aapzak> Muzer: never seen that
<Muzer> (you can probably see why I switched to openSUSE)
<ardchoille> Muzer: I played with intrepid for about an hour and nothing crashed on me.
<Muzer> good
<ardchoille> And I was _trying_ to break it :)
<Muzer> because that happened all the time in Hardy
<Muzer> ;p
<faileas> ;p
<Muzer> If I rebooted the computer, it opened my previous session
<Muzer> but then
<ubuntu_> frafra, u can use this links for ntfs fstab information: http://www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtontfs.html
<Muzer> if I opened a folder, it used to crash
<Muzer> every time
<Muzer> and if I click and drag a folder, it used to crash
<OpenSorce> Keep in mind I usually use IceWM on Slack......I closed the little translucent "desktop" window on the desktop....how do I get it back?
<ardchoille> Muzer: the dolphin on intrepid is very different than the dolphin in Hardy
<Muzer> and recently plugged devices used to always freeze and stay on the screen...
<Muzer> good
<Muzer> :)
<ubuntu__> hello
<Muzer> I'm gonna try it then
<faileas> what can i say... its a alpha
<ardchoille> Some say the one in hardy wasn't actually dolphin at all
<Muzer> I'll also be able to get openGL hardware support, something I couldn't do in openSUSE :)
<aapzak> OpenSorce: I think you deleted a widget
<Muzer> anyway, I'm gonna download it now
<Muzer> bai
<OpenSorce> openSUSE....*HISS*
<aapzak> OpenSorce: so add the widget again
<faileas> lol
<OpenSorce> aapzak, gotcha
<faileas> that was my second distro ;p
<faileas> oddly its what got me into ubuntu ;p
<OpenSorce> Don't use MicroSuse....it's evel
<OpenSorce> *evil
<faileas> OpenSorce: lol. Yast made me switch
<Muzer> well, its KDE4 implementation was miles better than Hardy's
<Muzer> I'll have to see how this one fares
<OpenSorce> faileas, yeah, that would do it :-)
<ardchoille> Muzer: I had my doubts when kde4.0 came out, but intrepid actually impressed me
<Muzer> :)
<faileas> Muzer: well, i'm was half considering switching to lxde or enlightenment when i first tried intrepid...
<lup0> aapzak: yep, works for me now also
<faileas> then i went and installed it on my spare system too ;p
<Muzer> well, openSUSE impressed me in the way that it crashed in only half the situations that Hardy-KDE4 did :p
<OpenSorce> so for the widget, just folder view right?
<faileas> i haven't had any showstoppy crashes yet
<faileas> i'm a little dissapointed. started with beta, then RC ;p
<OpenSorce> Yeah, that was easy
<aapzak> OpenSorce: you got it?
<OpenSorce> yup
<aapzak> kewl
<favro> faileas: you need to try harder to get the showstoppy crashes :)
<OpenSorce> aapzak, thanks :-)
<aapzak> you're welcome ofcourse
<faileas> favro: been using it normally. oddly the only (resolved) issue i have is with virtualbox ;p
<favro> hehe
<aapzak> I actually like gentoo or arch much better than ubuntu, but nowdays I want a machine thats just working, thats why I switchted to ubuntu
<OpenSorce> This opacity is awesome......I'm browsing the web, watching Antitrust and watching this chat window all at once
<Larson> no one who knows if it is possible to install the 177 version of the nvidia drivers on 8.04?
<aapzak> I think the alt-tab thingy is way over the top
<favro> Larson: I've heard that the kernel in ibex has issues with the older nvidia drivers
<faileas> aapzak: which one? the vista style one or the coverflow style one?
<OpenSorce> I even got WoW to run on this......usually with a WM this bloated the gameplay is crap.....this fairly good though
<aapzak> default one? not sure, BIG windows
<aapzak> coverflow I think
<faileas> aapzak: they both have big windows ;p
<favro> BIG windows are normally the wrong resolution
<aapzak> :)
<Larson> favro: yeah, but I want the newer driver on hardy.. to test if it actually performs.. the older nvidia drivers are horrible with kde4
<Larson> so I don't want to upgrade before I know it will not drive me to insanity
<aapzak> I like the compiz taskswitcher much better
<faileas> i use the vista style one, which is kinda shiny ;p
<aapzak> in the RC's I switched of all eyecandy
<faileas> well thats one of the things i wanted to try
<faileas> the x3100 i have had issues with compiz.
<aapzak> until now my x3100 seems to perform reasonably
<faileas> i never got it to do the things my 4 year old laptop could ><
<faileas> with a crap intel chipset
<aapzak> x3100 is intel?
<amerigo> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<aapzak> !x3100
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x3100
<faileas> yeah, but its a REALLY good intel one
<amerigo> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<favro> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 855 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<mvv> Hi, I'm testing 8.10, does anybody know how I fix the huge fonts in gtk apps?
<aapzak> faileas: both taskswitchers are too blingy for me, but I think I like the Vistaone better
<aapzak> it moves better
<faileas> aapzak: yeah and you can see ahead
<aapzak> haha, I was switching konsoles and I saw your line coming in while I looked at the switcher, kewl
<Muzer> wow :p
<Muzer> the download site doesn't work on IE
<Muzer> (that is what is on the only computer where the burner works)
<favro> Muzer: which site please?
<favro> a link?
<Muzer> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Muzer> clicking the download button does nothing
<Muzer> for me
<Muzer> (just having to download on another computer and then transfer via SMB which doesn't work properly)
<jimmy__> oin galera
<aapzak> ok, going to reboot for XAA
<jimmy__> to com alguenm tem a ultima verçao do gyachi/
<nlefk83> hello ! quick question : should i upgrade my 8.04 installation to 8.10 or will it get messy ? :)
<jimmy__> oi galerinha  to com um gyachi desatualisado alguem tem a verçao mais nova?
<favro> jimmy__: it's english in here pls
<favro> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Muzer> if you have /home on a differnent partition, I would reformat the kubuntu partition and reinstall, but I see no reason why an upgrade wouldn't work
<jimmy__> ok
<favro> np :)
<favro> !jp | jimmy__
<ubottu> jimmy__: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<faileas> er
<ardchoille> heh, someone's already voted my idea up
<faileas> o0
<OpenSorce> grrr....youtube has no sound :-(
<jussi01> ardchoille: give me a link...
<jussi01> OpenSorce: there was a note about no sound in flash in the release notes, 1 sec
<ardchoille> jussi01:  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15048/
<OpenSorce> had to point vlc and mplayer to the right device (/dev/dsp1, /dev/dsp2) I wonder how I do that with flash....
<favro> jussi01: did you see this from Muzer? - Muzer> the download site doesn't work on IE
<jussi01> OpenSorce: insttall libasound2-plugins
<frafra> how to install openoffice3 on kubuntu 8.10 x86_64?
<jussi01> favro: I did...
<favro> k
<OpenSorce> Yeah, it did that when it installed the flash player
<ardchoille> jussi01: did you just do that? :)
<OpenSorce> Okay....I'm going to assume that a new user is not going to have two audio devices and that this wouldn't normally happen
<jussi01> OpenSorce: from the intrepid FAQ: If for some reason you don't have sound with Flash in Ubuntu, make sure you have libasound2-plugins installed. Log out and back in, and it should work.
<OpenSorce> I didn't log out....lemme try that, brb
<jussi01> OpenSorce: also, try doing: asoundconf list
<OpenSorce> kk, we'll try that next
<jussi01> and then asoundconf set-default-card <cardname>
<jussi01> OpenSorce: also there is a audio device ordering system in system settings -sounds
<OpenSorce> cardname or device location (/dev/***)?
<ardchoille> I like this Brain Storm, they even give you a graphic to help promote your idea
<OpenSorce> Yeah, I have that setup right
<ardchoille> Nice
<jussi01> OpenSorce: cardname - from the asoundconf list command
<OpenSorce> right :-P
<jussi01> :d
<OpenSorce> gonna try logging out first...brb
<jussi01> ok
<aapzak> ok, just tested XAA. mplayer won't work if I use XAA
<aapzak> and I saw no noticable increasement of frames with glxgears
<aapzak> do you guys also have scrambled tray icons?
<aapzak> and ugly backgrounds?
<OpenSorce> *crossing fingers*
<OpenSorce> nope....okay, trying with the asoundconf
<OpenSorce> jussi01, sudo?
<jussi01> OpenSorce: with asoundconf? no.
<frafra> how to set a non-default theme for gtk apps in kde4? every gtk app is ugly :(
<OpenSorce> k
<aapzak> gtk have been, always will
<jussi01> !info gtk-qt-engine | frafra
<ubottu> frafra: gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt 4 for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 94 kB, installed size 508 kB
<aapzak> always have been, always wil
<aapzak> anyone know how to get rid of the balloons on incoming kopete messages?
<emelie> is there a easy way to see if i have a graphic card driver installed?
<emelie> i think there is something wrong. becouse i can not have a higher screen size then 1280 x 800
<emelie> on my desktop. i have a ATI mobility radeon x700.
<DeathMoroz> autoupdate kde3->kde4 suxx
<DeathMoroz> ^(
<DeathMoroz> i've created new user.
<favro> !ati | emelie
<ubottu> emelie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<favro> emelie: it might just be using the basic ati driver from xorg
<DeathMoroz> people, how can I show on Desktop any folder? i have not such widget
<emelie> the computer crashed.
<faileas> is it just me or are updates exuciatingly slow today?
<favro> bummer
<faileas> 1 day + for a 30 meg file
<favro> faileas: the servers will be busy for a few days with folks moving to ibex
<emelie> is there a swedish channel for kubuntu?
<favro> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<emelie> favro: thanks
<favro> np :)
<favro> hehe
<jussi01> faileas: yes, the load is heavy because of relase...
<OpenSorce> grrr...why'd they have to break updatedb
<favro> OpenSorce: try installing   locate
<OpenSorce> locate works
<Dedi> i got mem leaks like hell, still (hoped will be fixed with release)
<Dedi> kde is cool, the first 30min until the leaks begin
<Dedi> plasma leaking, kwin leaking, X leaking (throuth a kde thing.. runs fine with gnome)
<Dedi> ah and kmail.. leaks too :>
<Dedi> or kio_imap4, dunno whats it from the both
<favro> Dedi: as a check did you do the md5 check on your install cd or did you upgrade the os?
<Dedi> had intrepid before
<martinjh99> Morning all - Looking for Caps Lock indicator plasmoid for 901EEE any ideas?
<favro> must of started intrepid from somewhere...
<Dedi> all relevant packages got replaced, was with 4.0, 4.1 and now still with 4.1.2
<favro> k
<Dedi> i think with 4.1 i made a config reset
<favro> Dedi: a config reset - could you explain that process please?
<Dedi> basicly removed my homedir :)
<Dedi> specific it was .kde4 .kde .config folder
<martinjh99> Favro - in your gome directory rm -fr .kde would reset kde without losing anything else in your home
<martinjh99> home dir
<OpenSorce> jussi01, you still here?
<jussi01> yes
<OpenSorce> E: Couldn't find package libsound2-plugins
<favro> martinjh99: great thnx - was wondering what Dedi used tho...
<OpenSorce> Could've sworn I saw it install that with the flash player though.......
<jussi01> OpenSorce: libasound2-plugins
<jussi01> ;)
<OpenSorce> ./facepalm
<jussi01> hehe
<OpenSorce> it's getting late....thanks
<OpenSorce> libasound2-plugins is already the newest version.
<OpenSorce> awesome
<OpenSorce> that isn't it :-(
<favro> Dedi: and what is in those hidden folders now? - much?
<OpenSorce> it's a flash issue I bet
<Dedi> favro: things i have configured since then, not specially much
<ardchoille> does ecryptfs-utils work in Kbuntu Hard and Intrepid or is this only for Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> *Hardy
<Dedi> never seen anything not working on the other gui
<Machtin> since it's in the repos.. it should work :)
<ardchoille> Well, it seems it won't work in Hardy as it requires kernel 2.6.26 and Hardy has 2.6.24
<favro> Dedi: I wonder if having " not specially much " in those folders is your issue - best to move those folders just in case
<favro> instead of removing them
<Dedi> i usually mean move when i say remove :) i barely delete anything :)
<favro> hehe k
<Dedi> but will try to login with another user later, but cant imagine its that
<favro> I start with the basics
<Dedi> since already done once, what would you do next?
<OpenSorce> jussi01, I installed alsa-oss and ran firefox with "aoss firefox" it it works now
<OpenSorce> just in case you run into that issue again
<jussi01> OpenSorce: great.
<OpenSorce> jussi01, thanks so much for your help
<jussi01> OpenSorce: even though my help didnt help, no probs :)
<OpenSorce> I'm writing several reviews of Linux distros suitability for new users. Kubuntu is only my second review this time around, but so far it looks really good
<favro> Dedi: I would use the backups and change one thing at a time
<OpenSorce> It may spoil it for Mepis :-P
<Dedi> favro: if it's a user config issue yes.. but if not?
<favro> Dedi: then you need someone more experienced than I
<jussi01> OpenSorce: nice. If you want to chat generally a bit more, lets join #kubuntu-offtopic
<fran> hola
<fran> hola wenas
<fran> tengo un problema
<fran> weno realmente 2 jeje
<favro> fran: english here please
<Guest65478> ups
<Guest65478> sorry
<favro> or whatever your name is :)
<favro> np
<Guest65478> i think that this is the spanish channel
<favro> ask away
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aapzak> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<aapzak> nice
<Dedi> how can i get the most exact kde version? (more than "4.1.2") ?
<ahox> Dedi: If you have an release, there is no more exact version
<favro> Dedi: the newest?
<ahox> Dedi: Of course, the packaging may introduce a package version
<favro> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<emelie> now i have tried for a while to find the update program. someone now how to start that? so i can uppgrade the computer.
<ahox> favro: He asks for the exact version, not the newest
<favro> !update | emelie
<ubottu> emelie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ahox> Dedi: you may want to try aptitude show package
<ahox> for my package kdelibs5 i get Version: 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu10
<ahox> meaning it is the 10th attempt by ubuntu at packaging kdelibs...
<woody86_> can anyone help me get my wireless working? The computer recogonizes the network, but times out when trying to connect
<favro> ahh - apologies - exact = version
<emelie> thanks.
<ahox> favro: btw, the version scheme is MAJOR.MINOR.bugfix
<Dedi> hm with 4.1.69 the plasma memory leak seems to be gone
<Dedi> are there any nightly builds of kde for intrepid now?
<favro> ahox: thnx
<e-satis> hi
<e-satis> I just made an upgrade from hardy to ibex, and I got the beautiful new kde4.
<sap> so how is the new kubuntu
<sap> i am downloading it right npw
<e-satis> well, it's smooth
<e-satis> as usual
<e-satis> but I would not recommand to upgrade
<sap> no i am going to do a clean install
<e-satis> every year, I do it because I am craving to try the new one
<e-satis> yes
<e-satis> a fresh install is much better
<e-satis> E.G, I have KDE4 but the old  KDE3 kicker keep starting when I log in.
<e-satis> Don't know why
<favro> !enter | e-satis
<ubottu> e-satis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<e-satis> arf, ok
<favro> hehe np :)
<emelie> how do i get the app to start. that i was using the first time i started kubuntu to upgrade it?
<e-satis> But I must say the brand new kde is clean. I am a GNOME lover, but this time I feel fine in a kde desktop.
<e-satis> By the way if anybody know why I got knetworkmanager in floating around instead of docking nicely in the systray, I'll pay him a beer
<favro> emelie: try alt+F2   then type   update-manager
<e-satis> a french beer of course, since I am in paris
<xp-killer> im not seing videos on youtube
<sap> does compiz work on the new kde
<favro> e-satis: a couple of folk have mentioned that sort of issue today - no answer why that I know of yet
<sap> or is kwin enough for eye candy
<xp-killer> sap: im on 8.04 kde compiz work fine
<favro> sap: in intrepid kwin is supposed to do the effects like compiz afaik
<xp-killer> im not seing videos on youtube how o i see them?
<emelie> favro: it doesnt work. i try to reboot the computer. brb.
<xp-killer> on konqueror
<favro> k
<favro> !flash | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dfgsd> hei,everyone,i'm using kubuntu , wine and virtualbox. But there are something i cannot do. So i want to install windows xp on the disk
<dfgsd> i have the iso image of xp
<dfgsd> how can i install xp?
<dfgsd> i donnot want to burn cd
<favro> dfgsd: you prob should ask in ##windows
<aapzak> dfgsd: are you trying to get into a fight?
<favro> aapzak: be nice :)
<aapzak> :)
<dfgsd> oh sorry
<e-satis> favro: thx
<favro> dfgsd: np :)
<favro> e-satis: np :)
<e-satis> sap : compiz works but I think there is some kind of custom-kde-setting to prevent you from messing up with it
<e-satis> sap : I think it's a special stuff called kwin
<favro> e-satis: kwin is kdes' window manager - it does compositing like compiz
<shadowhywind> dfgsd: the only way that i would know of would be to use qparted, use it to partition the hdd, burn the iso and install that way
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<favro> hey ActionParsnip :)
<jussi01> its th parsnip! :D
<ActionParsnip> im giving kwin4.1 a go
<ActionParsnip> does anybody use the documents widget?
<Dedi> are there any KDE nightly builds of kde for intrepid now?
<sap> e-satis: ur attempt at sarcasm was horrible but thanks it tells me that kwin is good
<ActionParsnip> i have my home directory showing as a widget on desktop, when I try to enter them with mouse click it loads dolphin....is there a way to keep it in that window or is that not how it works?
<sap> :)-
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: thats not how it works
<ActionParsnip> sap: i usually use fluxbox personally but ive upgraded to intrepid for laughs and wondered what the deal was
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: ok cool, just curious :D
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: the folderview is pretty much like the old desktop
<jussi01> just constrained into a smaller space
<dr_willis> yea. make folder view the size of the desktopp. :)
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: ok as long as I know its meant to be static
<dr_willis> If you can figure out the resizeing stuff..
<ActionParsnip> the new wallpaper is pretty
<xp-killer> favro: i install flash but still nothing
<ActionParsnip> favro: install flashplugin-nonfree and nspluginwrapper if you are using 64bit
<favro> xp-killer: sorry but that's the limit of what I know - I use firefox for the web
<dr_willis> I just installed the k/ubntntu restricted extras - it grabbed that and other bits needed. :)
<favro> xp-killer: what dr_willis said
<xp-killer> favro: i dont understand
<dr_willis> install the package 'kubuntu-restricted-extras;
<dr_willis> install the package 'kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<dr_willis> It will install flash and java and other pacakges you proberly want.
<favro> xp-killer: ^
<xp-killer> ok
<favro> xp-killer: in konsole   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<xp-killer> adept
<dr_willis> use package manager, search for package name, install package
<favro> it will show in adept - use the search button
<xp-killer> im installing it
<__Widget__> hey all... just dloaded Kubuntu 8.10 ... installing now.. though one thing that always kinda confused me was which File System to use... any recomendations for a home user?
<favro> well done xp-killer
<dr_willis> __Widget__,  just use ext3
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: ext3
<__Widget__> ok, thnx :)
<favro> __Widget__: +1 ext3 - it has journalling
<__Widget__> cool... not sure what that is, but sounds like its a good thing :p
<xp-killer> if i upgrad from 8.04 will i loose everything?like compiz coniuration video card etc....?
<__Widget__> im manually doing my partitions.. wat should I use for mount point ?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: nope, should be fine
<__Widget__> i dont have any other partitions
<favro>  / for the system
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: run your backup just before you start and you will be fone
<__Widget__> ok, thnx :)
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: if there are no other partitions on the disk you can use auto partition
<__Widget__> i did have 1 or 2 from older kubuntu, but then i just deleted em and started fresh
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: thats fine
<__Widget__> its asking me to do a swap space partition... wat size should i make that ?
<__Widget__> couple GB?
<radanter> Hi, can I ask a quick question on upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10? About how long should it spend on the Cleaning Up phase? seems to be taking a very long time, about 2hrs so far, on my laptop which does not have that much installed (<5GB HDD used).
<dr_willis> __Widget__,  depends on your ram space.. i do 512mb Min..   laptop and using suspend.  i make it = to ram size
<__Widget__> i had 8.04.. jsut format and start over.. then again im still learning so have no files on there need keeping
<__Widget__> 1.4gb ram atm
<__Widget__> 1.3*
<__Widget__> u reckon about 1gb ? and should i just leave my partitions as primary or change to logical
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: so if i backup everything it will restore it self after?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: no you wil have to restore it yourself
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: is the 9.10 stable enough or is it still a beta?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you should have a backup anyroad
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: intrepid is 8.10 and is now released
<xp-killer> yea sory im confuse wit everything
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its easy to remember...its 2000 and *8* and its October which is moth *10*
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: 8.10
<dr_willis> I always use primary partitions if i can.
<xp-killer> :O
<pucko-> Hello. When trying to upgrade to ibex, adept_manager complains about missing DSA key 437D05B5. Anyone know what to do about that?
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: what does that mean?
<pucko-> actionparsnip, it means it doesn't trust the source of the upgrade I guess..
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: i install linux on all the hdd if i want to put also xp i have to creat a space or it will di it just by runing xp
<xp-killer> ?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: put windows on first and leave unpartitioned space for linux
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: the dual boot will then be managed for you
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: then get the allow key for the server
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: the gpg keys
<pucko-> ctionparsnip, I've tried, but it still complains.. maybe I'm doing something wrong
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: what server does it moan about
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: to late linux on already
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: then when you install xp it will overwrite grub with its own boot sector
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you will then have to do this:
<ActionParsnip> !grub | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<proman> hi
<lala> hi
<lala> Kubuntu Rocks
<lala> But Ubuntu rocks better
 * dr_willis waits for service pack 1 for 8.10
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<ActionParsnip> haha
<dr_willis> Gee.. and here  i just install ubuntu and kubuntu desktops both on the same machine.. that means i got 2 rocks?
<ActionParsnip> lala: same thing but different desktop environment
<Dragnslcr> I read on one of the download pages (I think) that the only extra stuff on the DVD is locale packages. Anyone know if that's correct?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: if you install fluxbox do you get 2 more by proxy?
<dr_willis> I use jwm + rox-filer  so i get 4
<jchonig> Good morning
<xp-killer> favro: tanks the kubuntu-restricted-extras solve my flash problem for redtube ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dragnslcr: pretty much, you get all th desktop and window managers on the disk, if you are gonna use the internet to apt-things then it pointless. unless all you have is dvd media
<jchonig> I'd like to use my local mirror when installing the 8.10 desktop alternate CD, is there a way to specify that during install?
<favro> xp-killer: thank dr_willis too please - he knew about it :)
<ActionParsnip> good ol redtube
<lala> My firefox takes too long to open in Ubuntu/Kubuntu. Has any of you encountered this problem ?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | jchonig
<ubottu> jchonig: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> lala: install prefetch, after a few executions it will load faster
<xp-killer> dr_willis: merci monsieu willis
<ActionParsnip> lala: firefox is bad at starting up
<lala> ActionParsnip: Is it a bug or a feature ?
<Dragnslcr> ActionParsnip- thanks. I already got both the CD and DVD images off the torrent (I like being a good citizen and help seed them) anyway, and all I have is blank DVD's.
<favro> xp-:)
<ActionParsnip> lala: its a pITA
<favro> xp-killer: :)
<__Widget__> i find it strange that intrepid is only cd size
<Dragnslcr> Good to know for the future, though. I'm pretty sure k3b can burn CD images to DVD's anyway
<ActionParsnip> lala: its just really slow at starting with all the plugin guff it has to load. i think its pretty appauling
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: why?
<lala> ActionParsnip: pITA ?? What does that mean ? I think it is a bug in Firefox because it happens the same in Windows as well.
<dr_willis> what other sizes do you want? :)
 * dr_willis supersizes his ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lala: pain in the aspirin ;)
<isaacj87> ActionParsnip: haha nice
<lala> ActionParsnip: I tried disabling all the addons and plugins. But no dice.
<ActionParsnip> shazam!
<__Widget__> cause when its installed.. it looks nice.. quality wise.. woulda thought it  be 1-1.5gb in size
<dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  last i tried that (by mistake) it dident like the cd burnt onto a dvd :)
<lala> ActionParsnip: :-)
<Dragnslcr> dr_willis- weird. Maybe I'll experiment with it this weekend
<ActionParsnip> lala: opera imho is a far superior browser but i cant get it to supprt xul so im stuck with firefox
<jchonig> ActionParsnip: This is a fresh install (going to 64bit from 32bit) so I'd like to be able to tell the CD installer to use other mirrors
<isaacj87> My optical drive only reads dvds now. So I have Kubuntu ISO burnt on a DVD
<__Widget__> I found Opera to have more issues loading some pages
<__Widget__> never had that problem with the Fantastiv Mr.Fox
<lala> FYI, Firefox takes 30 seconds to load on my Ubuntu Machine (8.04 and now after upgradation 8.10)
<Dragnslcr> If I do a clean install of 8.10, will copying .kde4 from 8.04 to .kde mostly work?
<ActionParsnip> jchonig: ive not done that before, is there an update app on the cd
<lala> Freaking 30 seconds. More than the boot up time of Ubuntu
<__Widget__> hmm.. that is a long time.. i remeber wen FF3 1st came out the load time increased to almost instant
<Dragnslcr> lala- that is strange. I don't think I've ever seen Firefox take that long to load
<Dragnslcr> Maybe 5 second at most
<lala> Something is wrong with the firefox build. Or is it a virus on my machine ?
<ActionParsnip> jchonig: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<__Widget__> ur ram or cpu prollt being hogged by something
<ActionParsnip> lala: seems fine, what spec is the system?
<__Widget__> prolly*
<lala> It is a P4 512 MB RAM.
<ActionParsnip> lala: what speed and family of p4?
<__Widget__> 512 not much for ubuntu?
<lala> __Widget__: nope. I checked
<favro> 512 should be fine
<ActionParsnip> lala: theres a world of difference between a p4 celeron and a p4 extrememe edition
<lala> cpu family 15
<favro> more would be better tho
<lala> speed 2 GHz
<__Widget__> celeron... dirty dirty cpu
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: good for cheap systems for chat and web browsing
<lala> model name  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
<__Widget__> true
<ActionParsnip> lala: ok its a stock model
<ActionParsnip> lala: least its not a celery
<ActionParsnip> lala: you could look at reducing ttys to improve boot
<lala> ActionParsnip: Nope. I hate cereals. ;-)
<__Widget__> kubuntu almost done.. time to re-install everything again :p
<ActionParsnip> lala: its a veggy
<Rioting_pacifist> id recomend 8.04 or atleast kde3 though, its more stable and polished and ive had it running on128 without compiz/firefox before
<dr_willis> for some odd reason when i installed 8.10 it decided i had 2 cd roms , and put one on /dev/sdb in the fstab.. :) how odd...
<ActionParsnip> lala: http://img.alibaba.com/photo/11137272/Organic_Celery.jpg
<__Widget__> does anyone know how to get the Mac OS effect of having all icons down bottom in middle ?
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: id reccommend fluxbox over compiz or kwin
<lala> ActionParsnip: I know. It was a failed attempt at a joke.
<dr_willis> __Widget__,  you mean install a os-x clone DOCK?
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: you can install avant window navigator if you want
<ActionParsnip> lala: my bad
<__Widget__> not sure wat its called... available through Adept ?
 * ActionParsnip hates docks
<ActionParsnip> !find dock
<__Widget__> why hate dock ?
<dr_willis> They are rather useless
<dr_willis> and take up space that could be better used in other ways
<lala> ActionParsnip: Your picture of celery looks tempting.
<__Widget__> true.. but nice effect if system can handle it imo
<ActionParsnip> i run all apps from my yakuake, iike all apps
<dr_willis> the windowmaker warf made much better use of space
<faileas> lol
<faileas> yakuake is awesome
<ActionParsnip> damn right
<dr_willis> 'effects' to not make you work better/faster/smarter
<faileas> and theres nothing quite like it on anything else
<ActionParsnip> i think it should be standard
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: fluxbox is good but its not really very new-user friendly, it also lacks alot of features kde has (ofc if you dont use those features its just faster)
<faileas> dr_willis: warf?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: theres tilda ;)
<faileas> ActionParsnip: too small ><
<lala> Which is the most userfriendly but light weight desktop out there ? Is it fluxbox ?
<cuznt> on my other hard drive is 4.1 the task manager and system tray will not load
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: you are confusing kde with kwin
<faileas> lala: i'm kinda fond of lxde
<SlimeyPete> lala: 's all a matter of taste. Fluxbox is definitely a popular choice though.
<dr_willis> lala,  depends on how you define  userfriendly and light.
<favro> I've heard of yakuake - it is a terminal right?
<lala> faileas: lxde is cool. But it lacks themes.
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: you can run fluxbox with kde instead of the normal kwin
<dr_willis> fluxbox isent really a 'desktop'
<faileas> favro: its a drop down terminal
<SlimeyPete> favro: it's a terminal emulator which drops down from the top of the screen like the Quake console
<faileas> lala: e17! ;p
<favro> ohh - a terminal that does tricks?
<faileas> yup
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: similarly, gnome runs metacity but you can run fluxbox instead of it onto of the gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: its a window manager
<faileas> favro: well its a very nice way of accessing the terminal if you use it a LOT
<lala> dr_willis: By user friendly, should have support for icons on desktop and good integration of applications
<ActionParsnip> lala: idesk ives fluxbox desktop icons
<lala> SlimeyPete: I agree. Fluxbox is cool. But it is a hassle to create desktop icons in fluxbox.
<__Widget__> hmm... doesnt seem to wanna installed vid drivers.. not moving anywhere :S
<SlimeyPete> lala: indeed. Fluxbox isn't really meant for that sort of use.
<lala> faileas: e17 is still unfinished.
<ActionParsnip> lala: once you get to grips with it is awesome
<SlimeyPete> it's meant for people who don't use desktop launchers/files, really.
<ChrisMir> lol, can't iumaging e17 ever being finished :p
<favro> +1 flux
<ActionParsnip> +100 flux
<faileas> lala: there's a REALLY nice ubuntu derivative with it
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip:  im familar with the concept of window managers and desktop enviroments, but it doesnt change the way that fluxbox is less new-user freindly, i think it has a few gui tools but most of the config is in plain files. is there even a gui way to change the background image
<lala> faileas: you mean with e17 ? Are you talking about opengeu ?
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: i wouldnt know i always use cli
<faileas> lala: yeah ;p
<faileas> i was playing with it for a bit
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: fbsetbg -i /path/to/file.png
<Rioting_pacifist> thats not really new user freindly is it
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: its in all the documentation
<ActionParsnip> as well as online
<lala> Has anyone used rox desktop ?
<lala> I would like to try it out. I am told it is fabulous.
<ChrisMir> Hmm, apt-get weirdness here. Although I've set my machine to operate with english, apt-get is giving me feedback in dutch. Confirmation is asked with (J/n), but J does not work, only Y
<faileas> o0
<Rioting_pacifist> clearly we disagree on what is expected of a new user
<Rioting_pacifist> __Widget__: how are you trying to install video drivers?
<OxDeadC0de> just in case anyone is interested, there's finally a cpu frequency scaling plasmoid for kde4 that works like the gnome one, it's in get hot new stuff in add widgets/install new/download from internet ;), it's the very first release, just a dropdown menu, it's kind of ugly, but it works..
<Rioting_pacifist> is there a basic system montior yet?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> is it just me or is the main repo dog slow?
<OxDeadC0de> there's ksensors for monitoring sensors?
<favro> Rioting_pacifist: tried conky?
<OxDeadC0de> the a cpu load applet for that, hmm, I also use the nvidia applet in cairo-dock to get sensor info for my gpu but none of the others yet even see it yet :/
<Rioting_pacifist> favro: nah i gave 8.10 a spin i was looking for a cpu/mem/.. usage monitor i could stick in a pannel
<favro> k
<Exilant> anyone else having an awfully slow konqueror?
<__Widget__> there's 2 widgets on desktop at start.. notpad and soemthing else.. wat is that exactly?
<OxDeadC0de> the panel?
<__Widget__> ya
<__Widget__> i think so
<__Widget__> big black box
<Dragnslcr> faileas- considering 8.10 was just released, the repositories are probably kinda busy
<faileas> __Widget__: shows you whats on your desktop
<OxDeadC0de> yay looks like 2 of you downloaded my scaler, could have been someone else tho :P
<__Widget__> hmm... i added icons to desktop but they didnt get added to that panel
<faileas> Dragnslcr: makes sense i guess. dosen't help that i'm using the US one instead of my local repo ><
<OxDeadC0de> add the file browser widget and set it to your desktop folder?
<Exilant> if i type "linux-image" into the adept search, why doesn't it return anything?
<sap> is firefox preloaded on kubuntu 8.10
<faileas> sap: no
<sap> hmmm
<Rioting_pacifist> its not installed by default, but the preload deamon will preload the files if its installed
<faileas> you can install it easily though
<ActionParsnip> sap: not sure but you can sudo apt-get -y install firefox-3.0
<sap> thanks
 * faileas notes ite pretty neat firefox seems to use the system theme, or one suitable to it
<__Widget__> this widget feature(s) weird
<cuznt> my system tray and task manager will not reload
<cuznt> and no konversation in 4.1?
<Rioting_pacifist> faileas: do you still need firefox-ubuntu-support (or was it firefox-gnome-support)
<cuznt> my page loads up with the plamsa in the top corner but no tray no task manager
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: try running it from konsole
<cuznt> i can right click and bring it up as a widget, but when i restart it crashes.
<cuznt> am running 3.5 from the other hard drive
<faileas> Rioting_pacifist: i just instlled firefox, and let the packae manager take care of it
<faileas> cuznt: it uses the 3.5.10 builds of konversation, k3b and amarok
<Rioting_pacifist> ah thats a no then, in 8.04 a seperate package was needed to stop it being fuggly
<cuznt> it wont let me get it. i had to reboot to the other hd to chat as adept would not d/l xchat
<__Widget__> can i make desktop icons snap to some sort of grid
<faileas> Rioting_pacifist: what package?
 * faileas has mild issues with those apps being white on my otherwise charcoal black themes ;p
<cuznt> how do i run it from console?
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: type konv and press tab
<ActionParsnip> then press enter
<cuznt> also when i am in recovery mode and want to restart kde i dont know how
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: the first few chars of the app you wanna run then tab, you can run any app from konsole
<cuznt> right on
<faileas> ActionParsnip: generally i like to add a && to that
<ActionParsnip> faileas: yea a & can be useful
<Rioting_pacifist> faileas:  firefox-gnome-support - meta package pointing to the latest gnome-support package for firefox <without it it would be gtk1 and the qt-gtk engine was useless
<OxDeadC0de> ActionParsnip: You should mention if it beeps hit tab twice to get a list of all programs that start with the charactors typed? :P
<faileas> Rioting_pacifist: oh, i don't think i needed that explicitly installed
<ActionParsnip> cli rocks
<faileas> ActionParsnip: cli rocks when you know what you are doing ;p
 * Rioting_pacifist feals happy as it means hes one release closer to the end of his gnome overloards 
<ActionParsnip> faileas: not hard to learn. ive had tonnes of newbies configuring samba without using the retarded frontend for folder sharing
<amigrave> on kubuntu 8.10 the cpu fan of my laptop is running very often (unusual compared to kubuntu 8.04 or windows). Is there something I can do about it ?
<__Widget__> i havnt configured anything and kubuntu is able to browse winxp machines on network through samba
<faileas> ActionParsnip: ... there's a front end?
<cuznt> so does mine widget
<dr_willis> Ive had some issues with the 'browsing shares' under kde and gnome on some of my machines.. however i can type in the full  //mshome/fileserver/sharename   and they work
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: thats browsing windows shares, to share foldersyou need to configure samba to share the folders
<__Widget__> oh.. on kbuntu side... so winxp can see linux shares?
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: yep
<cuznt> i can take my shares and put them in my wifes xp folder
<faileas> ActionParsnip: ... i didn't know there was a front end...
<__Widget__> ic.. thnx :)
<cuznt> or through hers put them in mine
<cuznt> but not the other way
<ActionParsnip> faileas: theres some garbage in konqueror that lets you do it if you right click a folder
 * faileas did it using the article on howtoforge ;p
<faileas> ActionParsnip: well my file server is debian/cli only so... that wasn't an option
 * ActionParsnip did it reading examples and finding it childishly simple to edit smb.conf
 * faileas needs to refine its roles. it sucks as a torrent box since my client dosen't support protocol encryption
<__Widget__> how does one type in italics
<dr_willis> __Widget__,  err you dont?
<dr_willis> I dont see ani italics
<ardchoille> __Widget__: I don't see any italics
 * dr_willis dont use no stinking italics
<__Widget__> :(
<favro> hehe
<ardchoille> __Widget__: you mean the /me actions?
<__Widget__> Conspiracy!!!
<dr_willis> why would you expect italics?
 * __Widget__ hello
<ardchoille> his irc client may display /me as italics
 * dr_willis dosent see italics on this irc client
<ardchoille> he got it :)
 * __Widget__ is using Chatzilla
 * faileas wonders if __Widget__ means this?
<faileas> ;p
<favro> in xchat you can choose the font - apart from that...
<ardchoille> kget is rather nice
 * ActionParsnip uses pidgin
<ardchoille> downloading 4 iso files
 * faileas uses konversation
<absent-minded> good day
 * __Widget__ too uses Konversation in Kubuntu
<absent-minded> I guess every people here have problems with intrepid ....
<faileas> nope
<absent-minded> now
<absent-minded> :)
<faileas> its working great for me
<ardchoille> absent-minded: some come here to help, some come here to watch and learn
<__Widget__> slower.. and crashed once.. thats about it
<__Widget__> and those Widgets are strange
<ActionParsnip> absent-minded: it has stopped my ktorrent web interface, thats all
<ActionParsnip> absent-minded: 100% fine
<absent-minded> I hope that because I have a (little) problem.
 * _Widgetkde_ olla
 * OxDeadC0de uses emote too
<ActionParsnip> sup absent-minded?
<absent-minded> my display is outside screen
 * OxDeadC0de laughs at himself, and uses pidgin :o
 * favro wonders about the use of /me
<absent-minded> My task bar is cut in two
<sap> is there anything like mass downloader for ubuntu
<ardchoille> sap: for Kubuntu there is a nice download manager called kget
<_Widgetkde_> konversation atm.. I see color :O
<ardchoille> although I think it's just a gui front-end to wget
<ActionParsnip> sap: wget
<absent-minded> I think my screen is badly configurated... maybe a little modification of the Xorg.conf would help
<__Widget__> so... im concidering getting a 24
<__Widget__> " lcd.. any suggestions
<dr_willis> check reviews online first.
<dr_willis> :)
<__Widget__> ya.. was tossing up between Dell 2408wfp and samsing t240
<__Widget__> but many issues i found with dell one atm.. but better grade panel
<__Widget__> samsung using TN atm
<dr_willis> I tend to use samsung
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: check compatibility ;)
<dr_willis> or whatever i find on sale. :)
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: shop smart
<__Widget__> 550 atm for the samsung
<dr_willis> I hear prices are supposed to be dropping on thost things this xmas. :)
<faileas> ActionParsnip: shop smart? ;p
<faileas> *s mart
<__Widget__> would b nice
<galathalion> need help with amarok, pls
<ActionParsnip> faileas: you know it. i tend to buy the most linux friendly as i can find
<ActionParsnip> galathalion: sup
<faileas> ActionParsnip: well most of my linux boxen are thinkpads ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: dell are nice for me, as wellas eee
<faileas> ActionParsnip: well next box i am likely to get is likely a cheapie generic amd box or a dell mini 9 ;p
<dr_willis> some of these lcd monitors got soo many fancy features/gizmos im not sure who would use them all...
<galathalion> ActionParsnip: it used to work a couple of minutes but then it crashed for some reason and when i restard it and load all my music it freaks out again
<favro> galathalion: there is #amarok
<faileas> then again
<ActionParsnip> galathalion: id try finding where amarock stores its settings and renaming the folder / file
<ActionParsnip> galathalion: then rerun it
 * faileas is tempted to try running intrepid on a 8 year old PIII 450 for fun
<ActionParsnip> faileas: make sure its the coppermine core ;)
<faileas> ActionParsnip: katamai ;p
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<faileas> ActionParsnip: it was running gutsy at one point ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: run it with fluxbox or similar and you're ok
<faileas> ActionParsnip: where's the fun in that?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: itll be smoother and slicker
<faileas> ActionParsnip: where's the fun in that? ;p
<ActionParsnip> that is fun :D
<__Widget__> my plasma crashed :S
 * faileas just wants to see how it runs on something modern ;p
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i'd rather use my newer machines for that ;p
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: id head to the kde4 based rooms
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: or #kubuntu
<__Widget__> im in kubuntu ?
<faileas> ActionParsnip: this IS #kubuntu
<faileas> ... akrigator seems to take up HUGE amounts of processor if i leave it on too long
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> im used to sitting in #ubuntu
<faileas> looool
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<__Widget__> can i restore my desktop back to original state of when i 1st installed kubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: cd ~/.kde/share/config/; ls
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: any folders starting with teh word plasma, rename them. I found a guide that says delete them but im not that agressive
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: once renamed, log off and on, it should return
<__Widget__> cool, thnx :)
<ActionParsnip> __Widget__: if not, try running plasma & from konsole and see what it says
<ActionParsnip> plasma dying is all i seem to see in here
<ActionParsnip> they really should sort it
<absent-minded> #kubuntu-fr
<__Widget__> well.. im off.. thnx for everyones help :) ... talk l8rs]
<OzoNe> Hi, I can't see post list in Akregator (Kubuntu 8.10), how can I fix the problem? an img: http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdefo0.png
<ActionParsnip> OzoNe: i dont use rss, so i cant help dude
<OzoNe> ActionParsnip, no problem, thanks anyway :)
<PovAdct_live> I'm on Kubuntu Intrepid LiveCD
<PovAdct_live> it set a resolution of 800x600 but I'm on a wide screen
<PovAdct_live> so everything looks stretched
<PovAdct_live> how do I change my resolution?
<PovAdct_live> is there a GUI to change that? xrandr(1) looked like a mess
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: you can edit xorg.conf
<OxDeadC0de> He's on livecd, editing it won't do anything
<PovAdct_live> ActionParsnip: using xrandr sounds easier than editing that...
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: it will, you can change the res in the live cd environment
<favro> PovAdct_live: open a konsole and type    xrandr   to see the available choices then   xrandr -s 1600x1200   or whatever you want
<OxDeadC0de> oh, k then ^^
<PovAdct_live> the only configured modes are 640x480 and 800x600, so I'd have to use --addmode, and *that* looked like a mess
<PovAdct_live> xrandr -s 1280x720
<PovAdct_live> Size 1280x720 not found in available modes
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: you could install graphics drivers in the live environment
<PovAdct_live> oh that's because I'm lacking drivers?
<favro> PovAdct_live: then your vid card doesn't have the appropriate driver
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: you may need them, im unsure, it could help
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: run lspci and it will say what you have
<PovAdct_live> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (rev a2)
<favro> lspci | grep VGA   to cut down on reading
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | PovAdct_live
<ubottu> PovAdct_live: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PovAdct_live> (grr I have no middle mouse button here, I have to copy-paste the "Windows way")
<ActionParsnip> favro: use grep -i vga instead ;)
<favro> hehe
<OxDeadC0de> PovAdct_live, try using both mouse buttons at the same time to simulate middle click?
<ActionParsnip> favro: -i == case Insensitive
<PovAdct_live> Konqueror taking forever to startup :D
<favro> yep
<ActionParsnip> favro: winner!
<PovAdct_live> I seem to be low on RAM...
<favro> ohh
<isaacj87> #banshee
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: thats because the live cd runs on a ramdrive
<PovAdct_live> 270MB in use for disk cache, and no swap
<favro> how much?
<favro> k
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: you can uninstall stuff from the live environment to make room
<PovAdct_live> I have 768MB physical memory
<PovAdct_live> would be ridiculous if the livecd can't work with that RAM
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: it can, you just cant load it with too much fluff
<PovAdct_live> Mem:    701276k total,   693140k used,     8136k free,    40840k buffers
<PovAdct_live> 238772k cached
<donavan> Is there any sane way to setup dual heads in KDE like there is in Gnome (using 8.10)?
<PovAdct_live> the instructions on the wiki don't ever name Intrepid, heh
<PovAdct_live> where is "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers" here?
<SlimeyPete> PovAdct_live: in System Settings
<mrksbrd> how do you sort icon's on desktop by name in 8.10?
<SlimeyPete> PovAdct_live: hrm... hang on, I may be wrong O.o
<PovAdct_live> found it
<PovAdct_live> using the search box on top of the menu
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ActionParsnip> wow running full drivers in live environment
<Mrunagi> im having some major problems...........my x server wont start..........and id like to give u the errors but i cant get wvdial to dial out to get online..........the bluetooth pin wont accept........can anyone help me with that
<PovAdct_live> my whole desktop hanged when I started typing there (it had to load something from the CD and had to spin up again)
<ActionParsnip> puppy is way better at live cd resolutions
<dr_willis> many disrtos are way better.
<dr_willis> I noticed the live cd on my Nvidia laptop - uses the  vga driver not the nv one...
<ActionParsnip> many are worse, and many would disagree with the list
<PovAdct_live> "Downloading an installing driver" is still at 0%
<dr_willis> PovAdct_live,  servers may be slow today
<donavan> s/may be/are
<PovAdct_live> I tried to run "iftop" to see if there was network activity
<PovAdct_live> command not found, and i don't want to install more packages on the ramdisk :D
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: be patient young grasshopper
<favro> try ping www.google.com
<PovAdct_live> I might just try wubi instead of livecd...
<ActionParsnip> yuk
<dr_willis> PovAdct_live,  use vitualbox :)
<genii> Gah wubi
<dr_willis> I woudl much rathe ruse virtualbox then wubi
<ActionParsnip> wubi needs to be condemned to the skip
<genii> Wubi usually creates more problems than it solves.
<ActionParsnip> its a halfass job
<dr_willis> Yep..
<dr_willis> I have to agree
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> donno
<faileas> wubi was what got me into kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> if you want linux either run it live or install it...don't "kinda" install it
<dr_willis> I would much rather see VIrtualbox be included then wubi.
<favro> it works for some...as an intro but how many bridges does it burn
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i just saw the ubuntu hype, so i scrapped one of my mandria rigs and installed it (i love the kde)
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i went for it cause it was an easy apt based distro with decent hardware support
 * faileas started off with mandriva
<ActionParsnip> favro: try helping noobs switch from wubi to a genuine install, not pretty
 * ActionParsnip started with redhat 6 or 7
<ActionParsnip> i i forget
<favro> ActionParsnip: and how does anyone sort out issues on that?
<ActionParsnip> favro: badly is all i can say
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i used LVPM for that once ;p
<ActionParsnip> favro: its all making isos and putting them on proper partitions as far as i acn see, not worth it
<mrksbrd> how do you sort icon's on desktop by name in 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> favro: id imagine theres pretty gui tools for it but i just dont like the idea
<PovAdct_live> everything hanged badly, so I rebooted and tried installing the drivers as *first* thing, before doing anything else
<PovAdct_live> driver seems to be running now
<PovAdct_live> I still don't have any more choices of screen resolutions than before
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: ill give you my xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> you can copy the screen resolution bts from it to your own
<our-pc> Anyone to help me please ?
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: http://pastebin.com/f7e15625c
<ActionParsnip> !ask | our-pc
<ubottu> our-pc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: where mine says 1024x768 change yours to whatever you want
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: you may want to reduce the refresh as im on a crt monitor
<our-pc> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed. Are there any transparency effects installed by default and if yes how can i enable them?
<Tm_T> our-pc: KDE ?
<Tm_T> moi OutoLumo
<our-pc> Gnome
<Tm_T> our-pc: wrong channel then (;)
<PovAdct_live> our-pc: then ask in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> our-pc: you will need to install video drivers
<PovAdct_live> brb X restart
<our-pc> Thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> our-pc: then you can poison your system with compiz
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | our-pc
<ubottu> our-pc: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<our-pc> thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip> our-pc: run lspci to find your graphics card and you can websearch from there as how to set it up
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<our-pc> Thanks guys;)
<ubuntu_> w00t
<ubuntu_> native res
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: wtg
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: did you do it with my xorg.conf?
<PovAdct_live> copied a few sections into mine
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: not hard is it, dont be afraid of conf files, they are simple
<PovAdct_live> then replaced 1024x768 with 1280x720
<ActionParsnip> my crusade is to get people more friendly with conf files than using stupid apps and guis when its so simple
<PovAdct_live> I'm not afraid of conf files, I'm afraid of xorg.conf ;)
<PovAdct_live> and of new stuff (first time I use KDE4)
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: in ubuntu there is a fix xorg.conf part of the recovery boot ;)
<PovAdct_live> seems... CPU intensive
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: xorg.conf is xorg.conf everywhere
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: its not light at all, try fluxbox :D
<PovAdct_live> my home machine has KDE3.5 and compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: you'll be pushed for that in live cd environment
<PovAdct_live> I want a desktop that looks good, but I don't need so many fancy features
<PovAdct_live> for example, "desktop search" is useless to me
<ActionParsnip> i think fluxbox looks neat
<PovAdct_live> I don't keep "office documents" on my machine
<okto> hi...anybody knows how to change icon for a particular file type in intrepid?
<PovAdct_live> I keep source code :)
<ActionParsnip> okto: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-change-file-type-mimetype-icons.html
<okto> for example the icon for *.doc to something else instead of that question-mark icon?
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: sudo apt-get -y install fluxbox; sudo apt-get clean
<PovAdct_live> in KDE4 it looks like every icon that changes when I move mouse over has a fade-in effect
<PovAdct_live> that's just CPU waste
<legodude> how do I turn off the startup sounds?
<okto> ActionParsnip: in KDE....
<dr_willis> most things are a CPU waste. :)
<Samgr> I have a problem, could anyone help me?
<PovAdct_live> Samgr: just ask your question
<gonzalo> hola
<ActionParsnip> legodude: its notifications in system settings
<legodude> thanks
<ActionParsnip> legodude: select apply to all sounds then click no sounds
<legodude> yup
<PovAdct_live> oh ffs
<PovAdct_live> Konsole profile settings
<PovAdct_live> Appearance
<PovAdct_live> Color Scheme and Background
<okto> ActionParsnip: i filed the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/285435
<ActionParsnip> okto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771688
<PovAdct_live> the possible options scroll in from the right with a cute animation
<PovAdct_live> CPU WASTE (and annoying)
<Samgr> Flash player is too buggy on firefox. Is this something common ?
<ActionParsnip> PovAdct_live: hehe dude get xfce or openbox or fluxbox and it doesnt have all that fluff and is lighter in ram
<ActionParsnip> Samgr: gnash
<ActionParsnip> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 242 kB, installed size 868 kB
<PovAdct_live> I have a rewritable CD, and xubuntu ISO :)
<okto> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> xubutu is nice
<dr_willis> PovAdct_live,  almost as annoying as pople that go on about annoying things ?
<dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> touche
<PovAdct_live> I like composite desktops though, makes for example dragging windows *much* smoother
<okto> ActionParsnip: my problem is like I describe in the bug ^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/285435
<favro> !find kde
<PovAdct_live> and konsole transparency
<favro> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Samgr>  I have installed both gnash and adobe flash , gnash does not even work!!
<favro> seems !find is borked
<PovAdct_live> !find kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> okto: if you run systemsettings with kdesudo, can yuo change them?
<PovAdct_live> !help find
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help find
<okto> ActionParsnip: I'll try...a sec
<ActionParsnip> Samgr: i run adobe flash via nspluginwrapper. works pretty decently
<PovAdct_live> as decently as Flash can get :P
<ActionParsnip> Samgr: plus if flash falls over, just kill the nsplugin and you will be back on your feet
<ActionParsnip> runs pretty well though
<okto> ActionParsnip: nope...
<ActionParsnip> okto: looks like an intrepid feature for the now
<Samgr> Thanks!!!
<okto> ActionParsnip: might be, I look at the .desktop file and it points to correct icons (for *.doc is wordprocessing) the same with *.odt but its fine with OOO
<okto> it show correct icons
<okto> but *doc icon is question-mark icon
<mmo|> Hi. Do any of you know how to make keyboard shortcuts work in kubuntu 8.10? I simply cannot find out how to start e.g. konsole using shortcuts...
<ActionParsnip> okto: i dont use icons much as i use cli for file management
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: ho do you mean shortcuts?
<ActionParsnip> *how
<okto> ActionParsnip: do you use dolphin?
<favro> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> okto: no, yakuake
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: I mean pressing ctrl-alt-t to start konsole. It seems like it should work from the settings, but nothing happens!
<ingmar_> hi... i dont have any sound in flash in firefox.. how do i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | mmo|
<ubottu> mmo|: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ActionParsnip> ingmar_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<ActionParsnip> ingmar_: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/11/27/how-to-fix-no-sound-with-flashfirefox-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<okto> ActionParsnip: do you have a *.doc file? you can see the problem with the icons in dolphin or konq
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: You can set it if you right click on the menue is that what your doing?
<ActionParsnip> okto: i dont have them installed, i can certinly make one with touch. im not the man to ask dude
<ak||> #
<okto> ActionParsnip: or try to make a new file type in systemsettings or change the icons for an existing application
<ActionParsnip> okto: can you add it to the .desktop file?
<okto> ActionParsnip: a new file type will always a question-mark icon
<okto> ActionParsnip: i did and check that .desktop point to correct icons, but it won't obey
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: yes, but nothing seems to work. Nothing happens when I press the keyboard shortcuts I define. Do I have to do something to enable them?
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: you may have to log off and on
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try that
<mmo|> thanks
<ActionParsnip> okto: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/KDE/2008-08/msg00051.html
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> kubuntu intrepid uses alsa right?
<ActionParsnip> okto: its a kde thing not a ubuntu thing. the guys in #kde might help more but ive no idea as i dont use file managers
<vinci_> Why there's no ZUI in Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> vinci_: Z means...
<ActionParsnip> vinci_: zui?
<SlimeyPete> vinci_: what's a ZUI?
<ActionParsnip> !find zui
<vinci_> zooming user interface
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i think so, that or pulse
<ActionParsnip> vinci_: x has been doing zoomability for ages
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: Alsa an Pulse
<vinci_> my plasma don't have this function
<Tm_T> vinci_: my does
<ActionParsnip> you could always use xmag :)
<vinci_> sorry im not very good in English
<zabbadapp> uh, the k-menu turns upside down if the task bar is low enough
<okto> ActionParsnip: thanks.. the link helps and its the exact thing I've been asking around. I'll try to try the fix from the link.
<ActionParsnip> okto: cool
<ingmar_> Great my flash now works with sound
<ingmar_> thank you
<ingmar_> I have one more problem... my wireless network card doesnt seem to be working
<ingmar_> it says it has Proprietary drivers for it but it doesnt work
<ingmar_> can anyone help me?
<favro> ingmar_: it'll help if you mention what card
<ingmar_> Atheros 802.11 Wireless Lan card
<favro> ingmar_: that should be in this link
<favro> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrunagi> can anyone help me............x wont start
<ipfw> mrunagi:  ati graphics ?
<Tm_T> oh, mr unagi =)
<mrunagi> nvidia
<ipfw> symptoms ?
<mrunagi> bootup sends me to the cli
<dr_willis> what is it doing exactly? what card? upgrade/clean install? ect....
<mrunagi> i dont recall doing anything to trigger it...........at some point kubuntu didnt want to load right because it was mounting as a read only system
<ipfw> So, is Kubuntu 8.10 sexy ? how does it perform compared to Ubuntu 8.10, and are there any stability issues experienced ?
<mrunagi> i took out the line in fstab that says if error then mount in readonly
<mrunagi> on thing is that linux is telling me /tmp doesnt exist......
<Tm_T> ipfw: if you ask from me, it's better, always
<mrunagi> sudo mkdir /tmp returns the same........file or directory doesnt exist
<zarlino> ipfw: it compares very badly
<zarlino> ipfw: just made the comparison
<Tm_T> zarlino: says you =)
<zarlino> Tm_T: well i'm a longtime user
<faileas> ipfw: IMO, overall i like it. there's a few annoying quirks with individual apps tho
<Tm_T> zarlino: so am I
<ipfw> zarlino, Tm_T : what is the hardware you are running on
<Tm_T> ipfw: old fart amd with gig ram and nvidia
<zarlino> Tm_T: ok so everything is perfect
<ipfw> faileas:  can you give a few examples of your known issues ?
<mrunagi> any ideas?
<oobe> will all of my .kde/Autostart items still be there after i complete my upgrade to intrepid
<Tm_T> zarlino: no, there's no perfection
<faileas> ipfw: akgrigator seeming randomly using a LOT of processor
<Tm_T> oobe: should
<oobe> cause im using kde3
<zarlino> Tm_T: but for some strange reason a guy that used kde for 7 years and converted dozens of other professional developers is switching to gnome...
<sou> Hey !
<ipfw> mrunagi:  boot from a live cd, run fsck on all your partitions, put the fstab line(s) back, and try again
<Tm_T> zarlino: and?
<ipfw> faileas:  whats an akgrigator, that an rss feed thing ?
<zarlino> Tm_T: and everything is ok
<faileas> ipfw: yeah
<Tm_T> zarlino: no, I didn't say so =)
<faileas> i haven't worked out why. it seems random ;p
<Tm_T> zarlino: but for _me_ Ku is better than U
<zarlino> Tm_T: good luck
<Tm_T> zarlino: thanks, but I don't need luck (:)
<ipfw> zarlino:  a lot of 5+ year kde users are bailing, kde4 has a different look and feel, and some people are set in their ways
<zarlino> ipfw: i like new things that's not the problem
<mrunagi> i dont have a cd
<Tm_T> ipfw: like me, though, I should use my own doings anyway...
<Tm_T> zarlino: whois me (;)
<zarlino> ipfw: i like new working things
<Tm_T> zarlino: ipfw: anyway, this is going to offtopic, meet us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Freku> hmm my Adept Manager isnt showing new version yet.
<mrunagi> ok so new problem
<mrunagi> how do i burn an iso image via cle
<mrunagi> cli
<galathalion> does the new upgrade work?
<galathalion> i hurd it has major graphic-card problems
<mrunagi> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> galathalion,  i had it fail for one machine... :(
<mrunagi> ugh i wanna know how to BURN iso
<dr_willis> but the gfx worked.. it was the networking that failed
<dr_willis> use k3b under kubuntu to burn isos
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<galathalion> i tried to upgrade but my adept is fubar
<mrunagi> i dont have x
<mrunagi> im stuck in the cli
<dr_willis> mrunagi,  then youget to use cdrecord or one of its text based frontends
<ingmar__> Can anyone see whats wrong with my Wireless network drivers ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/65226/
<dr_willis> try a apt-cache search cdrecord  perhaps and look for a text based front end.. or  try to use its commandline
<dr_willis> Or was cdrecord replaced by somting else now a days? been a while
<mrunagi> cdrecord burns images?
<dr_willis> Yes.
<dr_willis> cdrskin - command line CD/DVD writing tool
<mrunagi> cdrecord file.iso?
<dr_willis> wodim - command line CD/DVD writing tool
<dr_willis> read the man pages.. or use a front end..
<dr_willis> technically cdrecord is now 'wodim' :) it seems.. heh
<pucko-> is there some way I can put icons on the desktop in kde4?
<mrunagi> i cant use a front end without x
<dr_willis> mrunagi,  ' text based front ends' run in the console
<azerr> hallo
<mrunagi> sigh...........if its not one thing its another i cant get me external to mount to burn kubuntu
<mrunagi> fuse:failed to create temporary directory
<mrunagi> i swear i have a virus
<mrunagi> this is rather annoying
<mrunagi> does anyone know what that means when trying to mount a hard drive?
 * Eruaran is trying out the Kubuntu 8.10 live CD
<dr_willis> mrunagi,   Just found this site.. not ubuntu specific    but handy.. or course you got no browser. unless you install a text based one....  it might work in lynx  http://manual.sidux.com/en/cd-no-gui-burn-en.htm
<ipfw> mrunagi:  your file systems are hosed (messed up), try the livecd boot, and fsck on partitions like I recommended earlier ?
<dr_willis> wodim dev=/dev/hdc driveropts=burnfree,noforcespeed fs=14M speed=8 -dao -eject -overburn -v something.iso
<mrunagi> im trying to use livecd i have to burn it
<Eruaran> I likes
<dr_willis> fuse? what kind of filesystem is that you are trying to mount?
<mrunagi> ntfs
<ipfw> dr_willis:  from what mrunagi said earlier he has file system issues (corruption) when he boots his machine
<Eruaran> the wallpaper is quite striking
<dr_willis> what command did you use to mount it?
<Eruaran> the desktop hits you when you first see it
<mrunagi> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/win
<Eruaran> its like, woah, holy shite
<ipfw> there are ntfsfix tools also
<Eruaran> very nice
<dr_willis> could try the ntfs-3g command. but thats proberly will be the same thing.
<mrunagi> same output
<mrunagi> good god this is annoying its like my pc is crippled
<dr_willis> weird that you cant mount it...
<mrunagi> theres alot going on thats weird
<dr_willis> fuse:failed to create temporary directory seems almost like a permission issue.. or somthing weird
<mrunagi> like my hd is read only
<mrunagi> or certain parts are
<kolla> is there kde3 for kubuntu-8.10?
<Tm_T> no (yet?)
<dr_willis> You could try mounting it read only with the ntfs filesystem
<kolla> ok, time to change distro again... :/
<ipfw> kolla:  8.10 runs kde4.1.2 default desktop, but can still use kde3 based applications
<mrunagi> same output
<kolla> well, it is the kde4 desktop that is totally useless, the apps are ok
<mrunagi> i guess i have to reformat
<Analkrut> Hi. What is the command you use in terminal to update instead of doing it in adept GUI
<oconnect> i upgraded to 8.10, and kdm doesn't show a window for username and password, just the gray wallpaper. any idea how to fix?
<PeperJohnny> Analkrut: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrunagi> what does ~/.Xauthority not writeable changes will be ignored me
<mrunagi> mean
<Analkrut> PeperJohnny Thanks
<ubuntu_>  hi, i have a probelm ihave uprade my kubuntu 8.04 too 8.10 and after finish i reboot my computer but he  get an errror in the console
<ubuntu_> he say something with read-only-file-system
<kolla> kinda like the irony of the kde 4.1 slogan.. "Don't look back."
<i0i0> @kolla (to see what's better?)
<kolla> something like that
<i0i0> arar
<kolla> dont look back, you might get frustrated
<bulletprooved> hello
<bulletprooved> i have just download ubuntu and i dont now how to install msn
<mrunagi> im frustrated
<dr_willis> 'Dont look back, it may be gaining on you'
<dr_willis> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<kolla> using kopete for irc is frustrating yes :)
<kolla> and it isnt particularly good for any of the other protocols either
<kabo> how do you take all the gnome apps out?
<dr_willis> You mean 'uninstall' ?
<kabo> yes sir
<kabo> is there anyway to take it all out in one command?
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<kolla> dpkg --purge $(COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | awk '/^i.*gnome/ {print $2}')
<kabo> bazhang: awesome! thanks
<kolla> if someone actually do that... heh, oh boy :)
<Tm_T> kolla: er?
<violinappren> hi all, trying to install intrepid, install now hanged on "starting acpi services" while booting, is that a known issue?
<kabo> kolla: what does that command mean?
<kolla> purge out all packages with "gnome" in them
<Aranel> hi, after 8.10 upgrade, i have 2 kicker s now. (kde3 and kde4) how can I get rid of kde3 one?
<kolla> all installed packages
<Tm_T> Aranel: there's no Kicker in KDE4
<kolla> sadly
<Samgr> Hello , can i ask sth?
<Rob71> can anybody explain to me why there's no digikam in the new version of kubuntu?
<kolla> Samgr: you already did
<Aranel> Tm_T: so, can I "apt-get remove kicker" now?
<PeperJohnny> Rob71: it isnt finished yet
<Tm_T> you can
<Samgr> How can i use an emerald theme?
<jussi01> Hrm, what is the defaul scanning program in Intrepid?
<kabo> kolla: awesome! thanks :D
<Aranel> Tm_T: it says kicker is not installed already.
<Aranel> Tm_T: But Its installed, and starts up automatically.
<kolla> kabo: very awsome, maybe too awsome :)
<ahmedb> Hi guys, I just recovered from a somewhat bumpy intrepid update :)
<Tm_T> Aranel: you have rebooted yet?
<Aranel> Tm_T: rebooted twice.
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Samgr> kabo can you help me?
<Aranel> Tm_T: and i was using kde4 with hardy, and never seen kicker, but Its here after 8.10 upgrade.
<Rob71> PeperJohnny: so a new version it's going to be pubblished for example a LTS version with all the programs
<Tm_T> Rob71: no LTS until 2 or so years
<Samgr> well...thanks..
<PeperJohnny> Rob71: the next lts version of ubuntu iwill be in 2 1/2 years
<kabo> Samgr: with?
<Samgr> kubuntu
<Tm_T> PeperJohnny: 1 ½ but... meh
<ahmedb> I just upgraded to intrepid and I get this kdesudo error dialog at startup .. image here http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/8458/img1465by1.jpg .. can anyone help?
<kabo> kolla: thats so awesome. i can see its removing it now
<PeperJohnny> Tm_T: sorry my fault
<Samgr> i want to use an emerald theme but i do not know how
<kabo> Samgr: what about kubuntu?
<rav> hello. does kopete use a special port for file transfers? I can't received them and I suspect my firewall is blocking that
<JontheEchidna> ahmedb: there probably was a kdesudo process hanging around last time you restarted
<JontheEchidna> it shouldn't happen too often
<Samgr> how can i use an emerald theme?
<kabo> Samgr: right click on desktop and click desktop settings
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: it happens on every restart
<Samgr> thanks!
<david0287079> Can someone tell me, is it possible to automate adding an instance of a plasmoid to the desktop using a script?
<kabo> Samgr: theres an option there at the bottom to change themes
<billyd> I can't get to ISP in 8.10 using Firefox or Konquerer.  eth0 somehow got changed to eth1 in 8.10.  How can I change this?
<violinappren> ahmedb: log off and log in again
<ahmedb> violinappren: ok then
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> qq
<kabo> hey
<ActionParsnip> in yakuake I cannot assign my ` top left key on my keyboard to bring up and down yakuake
<ActionParsnip> can you advise how I can get this, was fine in kde3.5
<ActionParsnip> just seems to want an extra input
<violinappren> david0287079: must be a matter of manipulating a text file in .kde
<ActionParsnip> im using a POS standard PS2 keyboard
<ActionParsnip> nothing shiny or flash
<violinappren> see .kde/share/config/
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: have been on yakuakerc file but it doesnt appear to be set there
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: even if i set it there the original config still stands
<violinappren> sorry ActionParsnip, i meant that for david0287079
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: but ironically you can try config too!
<violinappren> heh
<vvikram> i cant start xserver after doing distro upgrade, i am using nvidia driver how to fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> oh theres a tool, where please
<david0287079> ok thanks violinappren I will look into it
<ActionParsnip> vvikram: edit xorg.conf to read Driver "vesa" instead of Driver "nvidia"
<rav> vvikram: probably have to reinstall the driver for the new kernel
<vvikram> rav how to do that ?
<vvikram> ActionParsnip: let me try
<billyd> Where does one set up or choose eth0 or eth1?
<ahmedb> violinappren: restarted .. now all OK thanks
<ActionParsnip> vvikram: that will give you a stock display and you can then reinstall drivers
<rav> vvikram: i use envyng to install the driver
<comedit> anybody able to help me on a compiling an driver for my Kubuntu64
<saurjk> kopete kde4 sucks
<saurjk> exit
<Tm_T> saurjk: ok
<violinappren> comedit: what do you want to install?
<comedit> well my soundcard is not supported by alsa
<vvikram> ActionParsnip: failed to load module vesa no driver
 * vvikram am i online
<ldp> Pidgin ftw
<jussi01> So none knows what the scanning program for kde4 is?
<violinappren> comedit: what/where the driver? and what's the problem installing it?
<comedit> Somebody who was here in the forum was going to help me but I have not been able to get in contact again
<dr_willis> kooka  for scanners?
<jussi01> !info kooka
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in intrepid
<violinappren> i read somewhere on the dot there was a new app
<rav> vvikram: switch to a console, and install the driver
<violinappren> something with "lite"
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1185 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> thanks
<ahmedb> Hey guys, after my upgrade to intrepid .. in Sound Settings: my HDA Intel disappeared and now something called PulseAudio surfaced .. and Amarok 2 does not play sound
<vvikram> please help me i cant start xserver after doing distro upgrade, i am using nvidia driver how to fix it ?
<dr_willis> reinstall the nvidia driver for starters perhaps?
<ahmedb> vvikram: did you reinstall the driver?
<rav> vvikram: after xserver fails to start, type Alt+F1
<vvikram> dr_willis: how to do that ?
<vvikram> rav ok
<dr_willis> nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new package normally is what you want
<violinappren> vvikram: alt + f7 to come back here again
<amik> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and after restart I only get a console screen... can anyone help?
<rav> vvikram: you can start manually, or use envyng to install for you
<vvikram> rav nothing happens when i press alt + f1
<Algyz> vvikram,  approximately the same problem for me
<ahmedb> amik: were you using nvidia driver?
<violinappren> amik: "safe mode" booting than xfix?
<Algyz> I can start, but low res
<rav> vvikram: you should be at a terminal, login
<vvikram> yeah
<violinappren> vvikram: ctrl + alt + f1
<vvikram> i am using irssi
<violinappren> f7 to return to x
<ubuntu_> i'm new to this and i'm having trouble with the install
<amik> nope, it's in VirtualBox - simple driver. recover mode results in the same. I tried isntalling a fresh copy in a new VM, and it works ok (writing from it). But I don't want to lose the other machine's setup...
<ubuntu_it> it'll only work with the cd help
<ubuntu_it> who here is good at this?
<ubuntu_it> help
<dr_willis> ubuntu_it,  you may want to clarify the problem to the channel.
<Algyz> ubuntu_it,  explain better pls :)
<rav> !it ubuntu_it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it ubuntu_it
<vvikram> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_it> it install but it wont run without the cd
<Darthfrog> !it | ubuntu_it
<vvikram> lynx
<ubottu> ubuntu_it: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntu_it> the kubuntu 8.10
<ubuntu_it> u think it might be computer problems that wont let the program run
<violinappren> it's unfortunate but i have to that since edgy i have more and more issues to solve while installing kubuntu while there was almost zero with edgy itself
<Darthfrog> ubuntu_it: What happens when your machine boots without the CD?  Do you see the GRUB boot loader screen?
<violinappren> ^ have to say
<ubuntu_it> yes but it stays stuck on the checking battery
<Darthfrog> ubuntu_it: How long do you let it stay there before giving up?
<legodude> ugh, why does okular respect printing settings on pdfs?
<ubuntu_it> it goes on for too long
<legodude> I can't believe it does that
<|Toad> i upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 last night and i have 2 major problems and 1 big annoyance
<Darthfrog> ubuntu_it: How long is too long?
<|Toad> is there a way i can just reverse it?
<YingFan> is there a problem with latest adept? I added medibuntu and its gpg key and no new packages show up after updating...
<ubuntu_it> i think if i let it it'll go on 4 ever
<JontheEchidna> YingFan: run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<ubuntu_it> what do u suggest
<Darthfrog> ubuntu_it: You're not telling me how long you've left it.  It might be doing a file system check, which can take a long time.
<YingFan> jonthe, thanks
<ubuntu_it> well last time it was for like 15-20 minutes
<violinappren> legodude: it was configurable in kpdf, so may be it's in okular
<legodude> ugh
<legodude> I don't want to have to recompile it
<violinappren> settings dialog
<rav> does anyone know if Kopete uses a specific port for file transfers?
<Darthfrog> ubuntu_it: Try booting it in recovery mode, that'll give you more info as to what it actually happening and where it is actually being held up.
<violinappren> rav: on jabber, no, pick any port but open in the firewall
<legodude> got it
<legodude> thanks violinappren
<hagebake> is anyone else having the problem that kdm_greet uses 100% CPU, and kdm doesn't display the login window?
<ubuntu_it> how can i do that?
<rav> violinappren: on msn, or yahoo?
<legodude> seriously though, why have then enabled as default
<violinappren> msn, no, it doesn't have to have an open port
<violinappren> dunno about yahoo
<violinappren> legodude: you're welcome
<Darthfrog> ubuntu_it: It's one of the choices on the GRUB screen.
<NBPic> I am running Kubuntu 8.10 on an x64 laptop. I was playing with the screen effects and enabled one (I think the magnifier) that has enabled it impossible to see my desktop (all I see on the screen is black except the cursor). How do I disable it?
<ubuntu_it> let me give it a try i'll come back if i cant figure it out
<rav> violinappren: i can't receive file transfers, the progress bar shows up on my machine and on the sender's but both stay in 0%
<ubuntu_it> thnks darthfrog
<violinappren> rav: if you use msn, you're better off with "amsn", for better file transfere and webcam support
<legodude> also, is there any way to configure the task switcher?
<legodude> I'd rather be able to use arrow keys
<YingFan> jontheEchidna still no new packages in adept :(
<legodude> than have to control my fingers to hit shift to go back
<violinappren> rav: for me, kopete almost always had problems with these on msn
<cswift> Hi. I have just installed scilab from binaries into my root folder. How do i make a shell command so that all i have to type is scilab to open the programm?
<legodude> cswift: add it to your path
<rav> violinappren: me too. i'll try amsn, thanks
<cswift> how do i do that?
<violinappren> cswift: make a bin directory in your home directory and make a link to binary inside the bin dir
<legodude> something like export PATH=/path/to/scilab:$PATH
<legodude> if you are using bash
<dr_willis> bin in the users home dir - will get auto-added to the path. :) bu the default .bashrc I belive
<legodude> wow
<legodude> cute
<legodude> learn something new every day :)
<violinappren> it gets checked for existance first
<cswift> thanks for the help give me a min an i will try as much as i can do
<YingFan> I've tried apt-get update, adept's update and kpackage update, none gives me any new packages even though it looks like it reads medibuntu fine...
<dr_willis> it pays to expore the .bashrc and .bash_profile :)
<cswift> ok made the bin directory by doing "mkdir bin" now how do i make a link to binary inside the bin dir
<violinappren> ln -s /path/to/something ~/bin
<YingFan> is 8.10 an alpha release?
<Tm_T> YingFan: no
<cswift> thank you. one last question how do i type the cd command to go back to? cd ../../scilab/etc
<dr_willis>  time to read up on some bash/linux/command basics :) i think...
<dr_willis> back to what?
<cswift> hehe i guess
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<billyd> Did 8.10 change the way it numbers devices??
<dr_willis> billyd,  not that i noticed
<violinappren> billyd: seems so on some drivers, someone complained a while ago
<natalisushka> Hi, I've got some issues with kubuntu 8.10. Window decoration (or frame where you can close and minimize) is gone! I guess it's because of compize or something. Anyway, how can i get mack to default or restart the interface manager ?
<billyd> I was trying to figure oout why 8.10 thinks eth0 is now eth1 and change it so I can get online with 8.10
<rav> natalisushka: sounds like you uninstalled compiz, while it was still enabled
<YingFan> I can't even get update to work in 8.10 :(
<cswift> oh this is a good point in ln -s /path/to/something ~/bin were do i start? In my home directory or at the very beging?
<violinappren> i recall that this can somehow be fixed using modprob config files in /etc
<violinappren> don't remember exactly how, though, sorry
<dr_willis>  I always give full paths when i use ln. :) just in case
<Darthfrog> billyd: Eth0 is not a device, it is not in /dev.  It is a kernel network interface and is the exception to the rule that everything is a file in Unix.
<natalisushka> rav, no! i have compiz and fusion icon! I just can't get the window decoration back!
<dr_willis> using compiz with kde4 ? :)
<rav> natalisushka: i solved that by re-installing compiz, then selecting no effects. but that happened to me in 8.04
<natalisushka> dr_willis, it was installed before with ubuntu, I installed kubuntu and then upgraded to 8.10
<jtmoney> ubuntu guides warn against using fakeraid... i have a question, however... if i have a RAID-1 setup (fakeraid, through the BIOS but not a separate controller), what happens if the controller dies? it seems like i should be able to use the drives indepedently of one another, and thus, with a totally new RAID controller because RAID-1 is simply mirroring the data and not striping it or adding parity or using any sort of proprietary algorithm
<billyd> How do I change eth1 back to eth0 or do I try to configure eth1??
<Darthfrog> billyd: Try to configure eth1.
<cswift> ln -s /scilab-5.0.2/bin/scilab ~/bin ok so i do that in my /bin directory and this will mean that when i type in scilab it will run?
<billyd> Where?
<dr_willis> natalisushka,  you may want to try kde4 without compiz
<dr_willis> cswift,  you will have to logoit/backin to get the proper PATH set first
<natalisushka> rav is there a way to restore defaults of the system and get it back to it's initial state as if it's a fresh installation? That is including sessions and effects!
<dr_willis> cswift,  look in /home/whoever/bin also to be sure the link is right
<Darthfrog> billyd: Try "sudo dhclient eth1" and see what happens.
<natalisushka> dr_willis, I have kde4.1 with ubuntu 8.10 .. I guess you are write, but i want to keep compiz as I still use ubuntu
<cswift>  ok thank you everyone!!! I will try logging now
<dr_willis> natalisushka,  you dont have to use compiz with kde4 :)   you can still use it with gnome
<billyd> OK
<billyd> BAck later
<rav> natalisushka: try right clicking on the desktop background, then 'Run command'
<rav> natalisushka: type 'compiz' and hit enter
<natalisushka> dr_willis, I am having a very strange issue also! I can't type in some apps!!! I opened adept and I can't use keyboard at all!
<dr_willis> sounds like a compiz issue..
<dr_willis> when in doubt blame compiz :)
<rav> natalisushka: in the compiz window, choose no effects
<natalisushka> rav, sorry I was logged out
<natalisushka> as I said before, even if I do that I can't use keyboard!!!!
<natalisushka> It' seems like I can't use any kde app
<JeremyBicha> I can't get CHM's to open in okular and I have the extra-backends installed
<JeremyBicha> with Intrepid
<rav> natalisushka: that happens when KDE wants to  use compiz as window manager, and it is not there
<vinci_> hi
<natalisushka> rav you're talking about the kayboard issue?
<vinci_> i have a question
<rav> natalisushka: and the windows with no borders
<natalisushka> aha! So, what do you suggest while i don't have access to any kde app with kayboard working?
<rav> natalisushka: try right clicking on the desktop background, then 'Run command'
<cswift> ok this is interesting. After i do ln -s /scilab-5.0.2/bin/scilab /home/cswift/bin/. I get
<vinci_> is it different kde4 in ppa repository with the origional kubuntu repository?
<cswift> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/cswift/bin/scilab': File exists
<cswift> but it still dosent work even after restart
<natalisushka> rav, I did, it disappeared behind xchat :/ and I can't move it or minimize it! it sucks
<natalisushka> I can't use app switch either
<rav> natalisushka: try switching to a different desktop with the mouse wheel
<natalisushka> rav, so what do you suggest? Maybe I will get into ubuntu?
<violinappren> cswift: type this "file ~/bin/scilab"
<violinappren> what does it show?
<natalisushka> rav, nothing happes!
<cswift> this:  /home/cswift/bin/scilab: broken symbolic link to `/path/to/scilab-5.0.2/bin/scilab'
<YingFan> is it completely impossible to add medibuntu to 8.10 ? I can't get it to show up in any common package manager despite following the instructions on medibuntu's page
<natalisushka> rav, anyway Run command won't work as I can't type in!
<violinappren> cswift:  ok where's scilab is installed in your machine?
<violinappren> the full path
<rav> natalisushka: you usually can type in that one
<cswift> at:  /scilab-5.0.2/bin/scilab  there is no folder before this
<violinappren> cswift: so when you type  just "/scilab-5.0.2/bin/scilab", the program starts?
<cswift> yes
<violinappren> ok, now do this
<violinappren> "rm ~/bin/scilab"
<violinappren> then
<violinappren> "ln -s /scilab-5.0.2/bin/scilab ~/bin/scilab"
<violinappren> then type "file ~/bin/scilab" and see what it shows
<cswift> Wow man it works now thank you. It shows /home/cswift/bin/scilab: symbolic link to `/scilab-5.0.2/bin/scilab'
<violinappren> now you should be able to write just "scilab"
<cswift> yep :D Thank you very much violinappren
<violinappren> cswift: no problem
<YingFan> what file does adept and kpackage get the package info from? /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<cswift> now do you know how to get it into the start menu? :P
<violinappren> cswift: there was a program in kde 3 called kmenuedit
<violinappren> not sure if it's in kde 4, though
<jussi01> cswift: right click the menu icon -> menu editor
<cswift> violinappren: Nope no programm this time. It does not matter though I am happy with terminal
<cswift> oh wow jussi01 thank you
<PasNox> hi
<Alex135_> are the repos for intrepid just slow or something? or is there a potential problem with knetwork manager (KDE4)
<jussi01> Alex135_: they are slow because of the release
<PasNox> i have a problem, i have added in xorg.conf the composite and addrgbvalues so i can be able to enable desktopeffects in kde4. all is working great except that qt3/kde3 apps are ugly paint
<PasNox> many elemen are missing/unpaint
<PasNox> any idea ?
<Alex135> jussi01: ah ok, because it takes forever for adept to connect and update
<jussi01> Alex135: yep
<mrunagi_> can anyone help me with a serious problem
<YingFan> something seems fundamentally wrong with 8.10's package management though
<mrunagi_> kdm wont run
<jussi01> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<rav> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<violinappren> or google apt-p2p
<Alex135> also is there a bug with it identifying a intel video card? as even xorg.conf has a verry default config and i dont belive hardware accell is working right even though i do have desktop effects
<jussi01> err, needs updating
<cswift> Thanks again for everyones help. cya
<mrunagi_> i think my linux has a virus
<mrunagi_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kewlix> good job guys, the new kubuntu is great !
<PasNox> nobody know for composite kde4 problems ?
<Alex135> argh ill be back later, im remoted into my WORKING 8.04 box at home to talk on irc, ill be back in 20 minutes to an hour
<mrunagi__> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<violinappren> mod plz?
<Nece228> does ubuntu 8.10 removed lag with flash?
<mrunagi__> how do i run fsck on this hard drive linux is on...........-F didnt work
<|Toad> i upgraded to 8.10, is there any way i can revert it back to 8.04 without wiping the drive?
<JontheEchidna> |Toad: no
<|Toad> okay
<|Toad> so can i get 8.10 to work with my wireless, because it doesnt work now
<|Toad> and i'm running 8.10 with the 8.04 kernel becuase hte new one crashes
<kewlix> the tray icon for power manager is 'weird', it doesn't match the beauty of all the others
<mrunagi__> can anyone help me figure out why kdm wont start
<rav> mrunagi__: do you know if the xserver is working?
<mrunagi__> how do i find out
<rav> mrunagi__: do you have an nvidia video card?
<mrunagi__> yes
<rav> mrunagi__: then you don't have the driver, and the xserver is not starting up
<KDE44> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mrunagi__> that doesnt make sense..........i had the driver 2 days ago
<Analkrut> Is there a good program to get desktop gadgets??
<rav> mrunagi__: the drivers are kernel specific, if you upgrade the kernel then you have to reintall the driver for the new kernel
<mrunagi__> i didnt upgrade
<rav> mrunagi__: it just broke for no reason?
<mrunagi__> as far as i know
<mrunagi__> im trying to locate a reason why
<rav> mrunagi__: try reinstalling the driver
<lulu> hi
<mrunagi__> how do we know its the driver
<Nece228> !hi | lulu
<ubottu> lulu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rav> mrunagi__: it's either the driver, or that the xorg.conf file was overwritten
<lulu> i'm beginning on ubuntu
<Nece228> lulu good
<mrunagi__> so whats the best way for installing the driver for my card then
<lulu> instal is allright
<lulu> i'm trying it
<acke> hey i removed my main panel how can i get it back?
<mrunagi__> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<rav> mrunagi__: if you want to reset xorg.conf, try this 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rav> mrunagi__: that will give you a generic conf file, with the generic driver, and X should start in low resolution
<mrunagi__> dexconf: error: cannot create temporary work directory; "/tmp" does not exist
<mrunagi__> i swear to god i have a virus
<mrunagi__> no ideas?
<rav> mrunagi__: i'd reintall the nvidia driver
<mrunagi__> i think it has more to do with /tmp
<mrunagi__> what permissions do /tmp have normally
<rosco_y> which channel should I go to for multimedia help?
<mrunagi__> why cant i cd to /tmp
<rosco_y> mrunagi__: sounds like permission problems to me]
<liam_> kubuntu crashes when trying to do version update download to 8.10 any help please
<mrunagi__> what are /tmp permissions usually
<rosco_y> not sure, but I'll look at mine
<mrunagi__> thank you
<mrunagi__> 1777?
<rosco_y> mine is read/write/excute for everybody (owner, user, group)
<rosco_y> mrunagi__: 777
<mrunagi__> sigh
<mrunagi__> i guess it doesnt matter
<mrunagi__> i cant chmod tmp because linux says it doesnt exist
<rosco_y> you might have to use "sudo chmod"
<rosco_y> :)
<mrunagi__> no such file or directory
<rosco_y> I think /tmp should be standard
<mrunagi__> its right there in the dir i dont understand
<rosco_y> ....you see it when you list the directories?
<mrunagi__> yup
<rosco_y> how abou this: ls -l /
<mrunagi__> i get ???????????????????????????? for tmp
<rosco_y> wow....this is out of my league
<mrunagi__> anyone?
<Analkrut> Is there something special you need to download to be able to use the "make" command???
<acke> hey, i removed my kde panel do you know how i can get it back? i dont have access to the programsmenu now... :I
<rosco_y> I'm a newbie myself, but it sounds like you are having hd or fs problems
<rosco_y> mrunagi__: I guess you could try to rmdir /tmp
<mrunagi__> says it doesnt exist
<rosco_y> and then recreate it, and  chmod 777
<mrunagi__> i cant recreate it..........says it doesnt exist
<Alex135> acke: right click and hit add widgit and look for one that looks like the kde menu (hopefully your useing kde4)
<rosco_y> I'll bet you have to do a filesystem repair
<acke> Alex135: i dont have a panel to rightclick on. how do i get the panel?
<Alex135> acke: are you useing kde4?
<rosco_y> you could start by researching fsck
<mrunagi__> how do i without the live cd
<Gr> Is there something special you need to download to be able to use the "make" command???
<mrunagi__> id love to run fsck but i dont have a live cd =(
<acke> Alex135: no older version
<Alex135> acke: k, 1 sec
<rosco_y> mrunagi__: look for a second opnion please, but if that was happening to me, I'd be tempted to try fsck -p
<rosco_y> you don't have a live cd?
<mrunagi__> no
<mrunagi__> im in the army..........things get lost and destroyed
<rosco_y> can you download one?
<mrunagi__> no
<rosco_y> mr
<ki6amd> mrunagi__ are you needing a copy of the latest ISO?
<rosco_y> mrunagi__: there is a small image which is useful for these kinds of situations, would you be able to download that (if I could remember what it was)
<mrunagi__> yes
<ki6amd> ...msg me your info, I'll mail you one
<mrunagi__> ki6amd: i cant download anything large im tethering
<rosco_y> let me scratch my head for awhile --- yes, that does feel good
<Alex135> acke: ok first hit alt + F2
<acke> Alex135: okay i get the run command dilaog
<Alex135> acke: then enter this: systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<ki6amd> damn!
<rosco_y> shoot, I just came back with an answer for mnunagi
<rosco_y> ki6amd: that was a nice gesture on your part
<ki6amd> I've got so many friends in the military, I know how it is
<rosco_y> I was going to tell him that he could try gparted
<acke> Alex135: systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m right?
<Alex135> acke: yes
<l3d> happy Halloween
<rosco_y> My son has just joined the Air force
<rosco_y> Thank you, Happy Halloween to you too.
<Alex135> acke: actually never mind, the way i was gonna go doesn't work
<Alex135> acke: 1 sec while i find out another method
<acke> Alex135: nope nothing happend
<acke> Alex135:  thanks
<Bauldrick> Hi - I'd like to run a python script at boot, can I just create an init.d start/stop script or do I need to run it as a deamon and create a pid? or am i confusing and over complicating things
<ki6amd> expecting them to DL an ISO is impossible when watching a youtube video takes an hour
<Alex135> acke: actually, have you logged out at all since you broke the bar?
<acke> Alex135: no, i havent. its a home server.
<jtisme> acke systemsettings -caption "%c %i %m"  should bring up system settings window
<rosco_y> Alex135: what kind of bar?
<acke> jtisme: it will
<jtisme> if that is what you are tyring to do
<Alex135> acke: if you have idrect access to the computer hit CTRL + ALT+ Backspace and it should reset x, since KDE doesn't save settings untill you logout you should be able to login again with everything restored
<Alex135> direct*
<ki6amd> rosco_y: I have a friend in every service and some family in the Army and Marines
<acke> Alex135: okay i will restart, do you think that will help?
<Alex135> acke: depends on waht you mean by restart
<Alex135> acke:  are you at the machine itself now?
<Alex135> acke: or are you remoted in
<acke> Alex135: remote
<Alex135> acke: dang
<ki6amd> My closet friend is in the USAF, he lovwes it so much I think he'll retire there
<Alex135> acke: then dont try that
<rosco_y> ki6amd: Its good that some are willing to volunteer
<Alex135> acke: do you mine having all kde settings reset?
<Alex135> acke: to default?
<Alex135> mind*
<acke> Alex135: i have access to the computer. and remote access with ssh. its not an issue restarting
<acke> Alex135:  got to go. laundry. see you later.
<Alex135> acke: restarting will just save the KDE settings as they are
<Alex135> acke: unless you can kill KDM
<acke> Alex135:  okay i will not restart. but there got to be a way to get the panel back. :O
<Captain_Haddock> I upgraded a friend's comp earlier today to Intrepid.. all seemed to have gone well... but upon reboot, I got to the login screen fine whereupon the system slowed to a crawl and I couldn't do anything.
<acke> gottagot
<edju> Is there a way to upgrade to 8.10 and keep kde3, perhaps as an option?
<Alex135> acke: k, ill be here with a solution when you get back
<acke> Alex135: great thanks a lot
<Alex135> edju: simple, download kubuntu 8.10 with KDE3
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, i have seen several comments here about that condition but no solutiions
<Captain_Haddock> I've tried an earlier kernel and also tried recovery mode with the present one where I reset xorg.conf all to no avail
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: ah :( Too bad.
<Captain_Haddock> thanks.
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, can you do  cntl + alt + 1 and get console window
<edju> Alex135, Huh?  I didn't see that as an option.
<roy__> how do I enter multilanguages like in ubuntu?
<Alex135> edju: download the kubuntu 8.10 ISO
<Alex135> edju: with kde3 support
<Alex135> edju: it should be there
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: I'm not at that PC now... Will be there tomorrow again to trying to fix things. What is your suggestion?
<edju> Alex135, I'll look again.
<Alex135> edju: nvm, i was wrong
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, get to console window and run top to see what is hogging system resources
<IppatsuMan> Hi :) I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 (clean install). Everything works fine except unmounting my external hdd. KDE doesn't unmount the partitions saying that the device is used by an application. In fact fuser reports that it is used by kded, I have to kill it to unmount the device. Is this a known bug?
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: IIRC, CTRL + ALT + F1 didn't work.. I wasn't able to use the keyboard at all.
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, strange
<skabet> Is it a common problem that new uses can't start a new kde session?
<Captain_Haddock> CTRL + Backspace did work, but the screen which initially had been perfect (visually) became garbled upon restart.
<Alex135> IppatsuMan: perhaps you could help me, 8.10 seems to be running slow for me as it seems that the intel card is not setup properly, also the network manager is screwy. you know a way to fix this?
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, boot to single user and run top then start kdm and see if you can get back to  console
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: I'll try that. I did boot to root in recovery mode and ran startx which resulted in the same behaviour. I could however alt + f1 / f2 though - I should've checked top then.
<IppatsuMan> Alex135: maybe Kubuntu activated desktop effects even if it isn't a good idea for oyur card, try disabling composite. Clic on the top left icon in any window and choose "Configure window behavior", then uncheck "enable desktop effects"
<Captain_Haddock> is compiz activated at the login prompt, btw?
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, if you get the root console then start kdm etc. you should be able to  CNTL +ALT + BS and get back to console
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, dont know about compiz at all
<mrunagi> i fixed it
<mrunagi> YAY~!
<Captain_Haddock> Captain_Haddock: righto
<Captain_Haddock> er
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: righto* :P
<IppatsuMan> Captain_Haddock: as far as I know composite is acrivated only after login, I could be wrong, though.
<Alex135> IppatsuMan: i would like desktop effects, however it seems its not configuring my intel card correctly as xorg.conf is a clean default and nothing special is in it for my intel card
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: I'm assuming that the 4.1 desktop effects is just compiz?
<mmo|> Anyone know what to install to get video support in 8.10...I mean divx and xvid and such. Now kdemultimedia doesnt do much I think...
<IppatsuMan> Captain_Haddock: no, the composite effects are built in the new kwin
<mrunagi> sometimes i like having windows on this pc
<Captain_Haddock> cool
<Captain_Haddock> IppatsuMan: just wondering because my mouse works fine initally once X starts and then begins struggling a couple of seconds later
<IppatsuMan> mmo|: use the medibuntu repository
<IppatsuMan> Captain_Haddock: does it work fine before log in?
<Captain_Haddock> IppatsuMan: this is on the login screen itself
<Captain_Haddock> I am unable to log in
<Captain_Haddock> s/I am/I was
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, can you select menu at login screen
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: nope, I couldn't click on anything even if I inched my way across the screen
<Captain_Haddock> keyboard shortcuts didn't work either
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, we r talking about 8.10 and kde 4.1 right
<Captain_Haddock> yep
<IppatsuMan> Captain_Haddock: you could try booting with a live cd, mounting Kubuntu's partition and check if there are interesting log messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log - but I'm not able to help much further than this, I fear
<yaghmorassen> salut tt le mondes
<Captain_Haddock> all login screen elements seemed to have a keyboard shortcut
<wheresmydesktop> hello
<yaghmorassen> personne ne parle en français ici je pense
<wheresmydesktop> Booting from Kubuntu CD 8.10: Out of frequency. Ctrl-Alt-"keypad-minus" doesn't help, Ctrl-Alt-F2 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg shows only keyboard options, sudo vi etc/x11/xorg.config shows a file with mostly comments about how now conf is automtic. HELP?
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, how did you get to 8.10 upgrade or new install
<abby87> hmm how can i upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04(kubuntu kde4 remix) using the normal 8.10 installation cd?
<Captain_Haddock> IppatsuMan: I can get to the shell in recovery mode.. I didn't find anything telltale in xorg.0.log, although I don't know much about it
<Captain_Haddock> IppatsuMan: thanks for your help :)
<IppatsuMan> You're welcome :)
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: alternate CD mounted upgrade
<Captain_Haddock> incidentally, why did I have to download 657MB of updates on the second day of release? :S /rhetorical/
<Captain_Haddock> oh
<Captain_Haddock> btw, I wasn't able to perform an offline upgrade - the updater crapped out with what was - I'm assuming - a dependency issue.
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, i only had six updates myself interesting
<vbgunz> I cannot dual boot back into Windows. I do not get a grub error. it just says grub starting, grub (blinking underscore) *but* I cannot type anything in. I have to Ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot out of that screen :/
<Captain_Haddock> so, the updater only proceeded if I allowed it to check the Internet for updates (slow as hell)
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, i am not a fan of upgrades i always fresh install to another slice and see how it behaves first
<jonathan_> hello!
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, i am actually seeing some trivial 4.1 problems but the kde folks r covered up with real problems at this point so i am working around the matters
<jonathan_> I've a question
<jtisme> !question |jonathan_
<jonathan_> i installed vlc right now to watch normal videos that i have on my external drive.
<ubottu> jonathan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jonathan_> ubottu don't spam ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't spam ;)
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: yeah, I'm seriously considering holding off on upgrading my primary desktop
<jonathan_> ok
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, i would
<jonathan_> and now the video is flickering a lot when i watch one...
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<jonathan_> i know ubottu is a bot ;)
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, there are just too many variables in upgrading and so i dont do it, ever
<jonathan_> i hate ubottu by the way ;)
<abby87> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Captain_Haddock> jtisme: I was just looking forward to upgrading a few apps, nothing more :( ktorrent etc. don't backport most of their borderline fixes
<abby87> hmm how can i upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04(kubuntu kde4 remix) using the normal 8.10 installation cd?
<Captain_Haddock> abby87: I don't believe you can. you need the alternate install CD
<abby87> darn i just wasted a lot of time downloadin that installation cd
<Ramblurr> the intrepid update wants to overwrite a new hal.conf but the "new" one is just deleteing a crap ton of entries  http://rafb.net/p/5YK0P037.html should i allow that?
<Captain_Haddock> abby87: I might be wrong though.
<abby87> this thing annoys me a lot about ubuntu ...sometimes i like fedora there
<jussi01> abby87: only way to do itwith that cd is a full reinstal
<dario__> hi, i have some problems with audio in my kubuntu 8.10 kde4: mplayer plays audio fine but any kde app can do the same. Seems related to phonon, is there anyone who can help me? More strange is that notifications are played well but can't be played in systemsettings
<jussi01> abby87: feel free to use fedora if you like it better :D
<jussi01> dario__: youve been to system settings -sounds  and set the priorities on your sound card there?
<abby87> jussi01: i'm not against any os i actually use both...i like particular features which are absent/present in either of them
<Captain_Haddock> abby87: I just get the alternate CD every time.
<acke> Alex135: any progress on the panel issue?
<abby87> Captain_Haddock: first time upgrading experience i usually reinstall :P
<dario__> jussi01: yeah, sorry, i forgot to mention it: there are no devices in that tab, no device in any category. There's only PulseAudio as advanced device
<Captain_Haddock> abby87: ah :)
<Alex135> acke: 1 sec
<jtisme> i learned long ago to save my important config files do fresh install and run script to recover all my config files, make my life much easier
<jtisme> makes
<Vir> hi, just updated to 8.10 (well this morning, took until now to fix everything to bring it back up) and now sound is not working. As I can see pulseaudio is now running, but it seems to not want to give me access, what's wrong? Do I now need to be in another group?
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, it is really a wonder that the various distros work on so many different hw platforms
<Captain_Haddock> they all run on the same (more or less) kernel though, right?
<jtisme> Captain_Haddock, yes that is a blessing can u imagine several flavors of the kernel yuck!
<Captain_Haddock> heh
<DJTachyon_> so ... can i just update to 8.10 while in the os? :)
<dario__> jussi01: any other idea?
<Captain_Haddock> DJTachyon_: yep, that's the idea :)
<Vir> any ideas about pulse in 8.10? can I ask somewhere else?
 * Vir kills pulse then
<DJTachyon_> so captain, how do i initiate that?
<dario__> Vir my problem is similar to yours, have you tried playing files with mplayer?
<dario__> do you hear notifications?
<dario__> can dragonplayer play sounds?
<Vir> dario__: all silent. Just stopped pulse and now all is fine
<Vir> pulse uses hw access normally and if I can't get access to play over pulse then all is silent
<Vir> the question is why pulse now is hogging the soundcard and the update didn't give me the right to access pulse
<dario__> does every app play well? I don't have pulseaudio running but i'm unable to play sounds via kde
<Vir> dario__: dragon plays
<Captain_Haddock> DJTachyon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<dario__> Vir what's the name of the process to kill?
<Vir> dario__: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<dario__> there's no pulseaudio in that dir, very strange...
<Vir> then you probably have a different problem. See phonon.kde.org for a few tips
<Analkrut> When you use the apt-get command, what else then "python-devel" should you type to get the python-devel package????
<jtisme> Analkrut, sudo apt-get install ....
<judd1> I just did a fresh install of the Kubuntu 8.10 i386 desktop on my thinkpad t61.  It installed.. but bootup fails at the KDE startup screen.  I let it sit for over and hour, and it never got to the desktop.  Anyone else see this?
<Analkrut> jtisme I typed that and then "python-devel" but it sais that there is now package named that
<Analkrut> no*
<jtisme> judd1, think i saw similar behavior with live cd
<White_Pelican> I'm just now starting to use kde 4.12, how do I change that fugly black theme?
<jtisme> Analkrut, then type  sudo apt-cache search  string  to search for pkg name
<jtisme> judd1, are you familiar with boot options in grub
<Tm_T> White_Pelican: first, stop using cursinglike language, secondly, rightclick desktop and have some configure love
<judd1> jtisme - yes, I know grub well.
<Darthfrog> Does PulseAudio add anything to Kubuntu?  Does it conflict with or complement Phonon?
<jtisme> judd1, then remove the splash from the boot line and see if kde comes up
<Tm_T> Darthfrog: Phonon uses pulseaudio
<Tm_T> so...
<Vir> Darthfrog: for KDE 4.2 it can be used, with KDE 4.1 it's in the way
<DJTachyon_> Captain: it says command not found
<DJTachyon_> im running the Intrepid RC
<Vir> Tm_T: not yet
<Vir> Tm_T: it uses ALSA directly
<judd1> jtisme - the kubuntu splash comes up OK.. it's hangs on KDE startup.
<Tm_T> Vir: it does, atleast here
<Vir> Tm_T: KDE 4.1 as shipped with 8.10?
<Darthfrog> Vir, Tm_T Tnx.
<judd1> jtisme - kde shows a few slightly glowing icons during startup.. but they never go fully bright. :(
<Tm_T> Vir: ...bah, I forgot, I use trunk =)
<jtisme> judd1, you get the login screen then things go away
<Tm_T> Darthfrog: see what Vir said (;)
<Vir> Tm_T: right
<judd1> jtisme - I never get to the login screen.. KDE seems to die on startup.
<Vir> for now pulse doesn't add anything to the KDE experience
<Vir> so I'd rather leave it out for a KDE desktop
<Vir> in the future that might change
<Tm_T> it might not add even later on either
<jtisme> judd1, then remove the splash from the boot options and see if things work did for me
<Vir> the reason why Phonon can work with Pulse is so that apps work in a GNOME environment, too
<judd1> jtisme - That would shock the hell out of me.  I'll reboot and report back.  Thanks for the help, jtisme
<PasNox> i ahve some problems with composite/addrgbvalues in intrepid, and desktopeffects activated, does anyone have such problem ?
<Tm_T> PasNox: not me
<PasNox> :(
<Tm_T> PasNox: but apparently you do (;)
<PasNox> if i deactivaded he desktop effects, all is ok
<Tm_T> PasNox: I guess you also have some questions, so ask (;
<jwheaton> Hey, all.  Lurking to watch the traffic out of the corner of my eye.  I want to say to the Kubuntu team "nice job".
<PasNox> Tm_T: i have the problem, i ned them diseapear, here is the question :)
<Analkrut> jtisme "sudo apt-cache search string python-devel" didn't work, nothing happened
<jwheaton> I upgraded an ancient HP laptop to Intrepid this AM and it went nicely.  I'm still tepid about KDE4, but my only major hestitation is panels are hideable.
<jwheaton> oops -- panels AREN'T hideable.
<prateek> Yeah, that's basically the reason I'm sticking with 8.04. :-(
<prateek> For me, KDE 3.5 to KDE 4.1 would be a downgrade.
<jtisme> Analkrut, sudo apt-cache search python   gives list of all possible python pkgs then you can install what devl pkg you want to
<jwheaton> preteek: my primary machine will stay 8.04 for a bit.  Once KDE4 stabilizes a bit more, I am going to jump in with both feet.
<jtisme> jwheaton, smart person
<jwheaton> I like my screen real estate
<prateek> jwheaton: Oh ok. I have only one machine to play with.
<prateek> Me too.
<jwheaton> and not a desktop cluttered with widgets to get something similar to 3.5.x
<prateek> I love the 54-pixel tall auto-hide panel with a 3-row taskbar.
<jwheaton> But, otherwise, KDE4 is pretty neat.  I look forward to replacing all/most of my karamba stuff with widgets.
<prateek> KDE 4.1 as in Intrepid doesn't have a multi row taskbar either.
<prateek> Hmm...
<jwheaton> hey... yeah... what's up with that.  Multi-row taskbar is a -must-.
<prateek> Yup.
<prateek> :-(
<jwheaton> BUT the KDE team does say it right.  It is stable, though lacking features of KDE3 yet-to-be-incorporated.
<jwheaton> So, I'm not knocking them ... that's a heck of a lot of effort to come up with KDE4.
<prateek> I was evaluating the Intrepid live CD today and was actually willing to give up the panel entirely, put a standalone systray on the desktop itself, and primarily use Ctrl+F12, Ctrl+F9, and Alt-Tab... but then even the systray seemed to be buggy with icons disappearing every now and then. So I'm giving up and sticking with 8.04.
<prateek> Oh yeah...
<jwheaton> Yeah, I noticed that about the system tray widget :(
<prateek> I'd have liked Kubuntu not to switch to a feature-incomplete KDE, though...
<jwheaton> I need to get off my butt and file a bug (or throw my weight on one).
<prateek> Yup...
<prateek> One thing I always liked about KDE was the konfigurability. :-)
<prateek> Nice to open KControl or Tools->Configure in some app and have lots of options to play with.
<prateek> I saw less of that in KDE 4, I think... though I haven't seen much.
<donavan> I tried using xrandr to configure a dual head ATI config and it locks up xorg. Any suggestions as what to poke at?  I'm on 8.10...
<violinappren> !synergy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy
<violinappren> removed from intrepid?!!
<jwheaton> Synergy?  Using it right now.  It is awesome!
<jwheaton> Oh, that sucks.
<JontheEchidna> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 592 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<JontheEchidna> violinappren: ^
<violinappren> ah sorry forgot "info"
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<White_Pelican> there is an app in adept called kde4 panel extra gear, what is it's purpose?
<jwheaton> extra plasmoids/widgets
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<edju> Is there a way to upgrade to 8.10 and keep kde3, perhaps as an option?
<jwheaton> Not from what I have read.
<jwheaton> KDE3 isn't even in the Intrepid repositories.
<violinappren> edju: compile it yourself?
<jwheaton> exactly
<jwheaton> I was going to upgrade my primary machine on a whim until I read a note that said 8.10 went whole-hog and is only KDE4.
<jwheaton> That put the brakes on reaaaal fast for me.
<edju> Yeah, me too.
<rgreening> KDE 4.1.2 is pretty good actually. I'd recommend at least test spinning the live CD
<jwheaton> agreed
<edju> I already that.
<jwheaton> It is only going to get better with more people using it an suggesting features.
<edju> did that
<donavan> KDE 4.1.2 would be pretty good if dual head worked
<rgreening> 4.0 in hardy wasn't for me, but that was more a "get your feet wet" kind of deal. This one is much more polished
<violinappren> <unhelpful-whining>i always thought kde's strong point was the fantastic apps and framework not the shell, but unfortunately alot focus seem to have been diverted to the shell in kde 4</unhelpful-whining>
<jwheaton> I'm sure the KDE team already has a plan, but if everyone screams for ... oh ... HIDEABLE PANELS ... we just might get it .  ;)
<rgreening> 4.2
<jwheaton> really?  sweeeet.
<JontheEchidna> yup, went into 4.2 about a month ago
<rgreening> I'm pretty sure I remember reading a blog from asiego
<JontheEchidna> well, what will become 4.2
<edju> It's the little stuff - the Kmenu is awful.  Why not just a list?
<JontheEchidna> right click on kmenu -> classical menu
<PeperJohnny> edju: you can switch it to classic menu
<rgreening> exactly
<rgreening> That's what I use.
 * JontheEchidna uses KRunner
 * violinappren supports alt+f2
<rgreening> The kickoff is nice for about 10 minutes, then it's quite anti productive for me.
<stahlmanz> need help
<rgreening> ALT+F2 rox
<stahlmanz> im on linux server and need mp3 codecs
<jwheaton> I started using Katapult in 3.5x ... KRunner in KDE4 beats the pants off that IMO
<stahlmanz> my admin isnt letting me
<stahlmanz> needs password
<stahlmanz> any way around?
<rgreening> stahlmanz: you may need to download src package and compile manually to instal in a local dir.
<stahlmanz> the problem is that i cannot download or install anything because everything needs admin rights
<rgreening> Not sure which package
<rgreening> Install to a local dir does only require your privs
<stahlmanz> how do i install this
<rgreening> the download will be an issue if you arent allowed im afraid
<stahlmanz>  ok
<jparishy_> Hey, how do I make my GTK apps, ie firefox, look like the rest of my KDE applications (Use the same theme?)
<stahlmanz>  is there any way i can get them in an email
<stahlmanz>  and install them?
<violinappren> stahlmanz: if you don't have shell access, forget it
<stahlmanz>  because gmail is aloud on our machines
<stahlmanz>  i have konsole access
<violinappren> then google how to compile and install tarballs
<stahlmanz>  i cant google it because i have no internet
<stahlmanz>  that is blocked also
<rgreening> stahlmanz: you may want to post in the forums. you need to know a) which package b) how to modify makefiles c) how to compile d) have access to a compiler...
<rgreening> I think you will not be able to accomplish this (easily, if at all)
<stahlmanz> so even if i emailed them to myself i cannot install them?
<Tukon> anyone have a ppa source for firefox (minefield) nightly builds?
<rgreening> src code needs to be compiled. do you know how to compile?
<rgreening> stahlmanz: ^
<stahlmanz>  i do not know
<stahlmanz>  im a nub with linux
<rgreening> stahlmanz: then, no its unlikely that you'll be able to do this. The admin has locked down the system for a reason. I would not like to circumvent that
<stahlmanz>  but the question is could you?
<rgreening> stahlmanz: anything is possible if you know how.
<stahlmanz>  could you give me instructions on how to
<Masterkong> hiya
<stahlmanz> im not trying to hack his system im just trying to get simple codecs
<violinappren> stahlmanz: and to put things in focus this is a kubuntu support channel not a "security interest" one
<rgreening> stahlmanz: not on this chan. it would take a lot of time
<rgreening> :)
<stahlmanz> ok :(
<rgreening> sry stahlmanz
<stahlmanz>  np
<Masterkong> i get working wlan with 8.04 livecd but the installed system i installed wired wont work wirelessly.. any ideas?
<violinappren> Masterkong: what network card do you have? have you researched the status of it's drivers in hardy?
<jparishy_> Hm, was the "GTK Styles" tab in appearance taken out in 3.5.10?
<violinappren> !info gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<ubottu> gtk-qt-engine-kde4 (source: gtk-qt-engine): Transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Masterkong> damn webirc
<rgreening> ok, got a question: what's the best way to export mail from kmail and save so when I flatten my system I can import it? if possible...
<Masterkong> i've got troubles with wlan
<jparishy_> violinappren: At the moment, I am not using kde4 though.
<rgreening> using Kmail 4.1.2 btw
<Masterkong> anyone.?
<Masterkong> anyone.?
<violinappren> jparishy_: then same package but without -kde4
<Masterkong> wlan not working after upgrade from 8.04 ti 8.10`?
<jparishy_> violinappren: That's the first package I tried, but it keeps telling me it needs to install a bunch of kde4 packages, so i canceled it
<violinappren> jparishy_: the one without -kde4? it's qt3 no 4s
<jparishy_> Yeah, the one without -kde4
<Masterkong> i get kernelpanic too
<Masterkong> anyoen got ANY idea why it is so?
<Masterkong> or any good way to errorsearch?
<millun> hi, i've installed postgis (an extension for postgresql) and tried to restart the postgre but i get psql: FATAL:  the database system is shutting down
<seba_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<logan> hey, i have a memory question if someone could help me out
<jwheaton> I might be able to.  fire away.
<nuno__> huh
<nuno__> i just updated to intrepid
<nuno__> is there any way to use kde3 on it?
<jwheaton> logan:  you still there?
<jwheaton> nuno:  frequent question.  intrepid only has KDE4
<jussi01> nuno__: no. no kde3 on intrepid
<nuno__> huh
<nuno__> i see
<nuno__> i just hate kde4
<nuno__> where is the desktop? x_x
<jwheaton> there should be a widget for you to show the desktop.  the desktop now has a widget/plasmoid it sits in.
<logan_> I have 4Gb of RAM on my computer, and I have 64-bit Ubuntu 8.04 desktop installed, but the resource manager shows me as having only 3Gb of memory. The main reason for me having 64-bit is to use all my RAM, so how can I get my computer to recognize the other gig?
<jwheaton> logan:  go into your BIOS and enable "memory remap".
<nuno__> huh and is there any way to use wlassistant on intrepid?
<jwheaton> nuno:  not sure.  This is where I pass to buck to anyone else present and able to answer.
 * sivaji i feel kde3 is better that kde4
<logan_> Jwheaton: which menu would that be under?
<costa58> cerco aiuto
<logan_> never mind
<logan_> i will go try
<nuno__> jwheaton: Do you know the name of any other Network Manager?
<costa58> come faccio a entrare in ubuntu.it?
<Exilant> is there some extra repository for plasmoids? or do i have to compile them all myself
<jussi01> Exilant: many are in the normal repos
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache search plasmoid
<sivaji> is it possible to have kde3 in intrepid ?
<JontheEchidna> will display all available plasmoids
<jussi01> sivaji: no
<sivaji> jussi01 ok :D
<Exilant> JontheEchidna: did that, but i'm missing many from kde-look.org
<Exilant> but dunno if those compile in 4.1 anyway
<nuno__> where is the plasmoid for the desktop? X_X
<logan> it's me, the memory guy, again. Turns out there is no memory remap command in my BIOS. is there anything else I could try?
<Exilant> have a nice evening
<Bauldrick> Hi - I'd like to run a python script at boot, can I just create an init.d start/stop script
<jussi01> !bum | Bauldrick
<ubottu> Bauldrick: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<logan> in case anyone else could help, i'm on a 64-bit version of Ubuntu and i'm trying to get my computer to recognize all 4Gb of my RAM. It currently only recognizes 3Gb.
<nuno__> whats the name of the plasmoid to show the desktop?
<jwheaton> @logan:  is your board rated for 4gb?
<JontheEchidna> nuno__: Show Desktop
<logan> jwheaton: i believe so, my Vista installation recognizes all four gigabytes.
<mado> hi guys and gals :)
<mado> Darthfrog: are you around?
<JontheEchidna> logan: did you install the 64 bit version of Kubuntu?
<jwheaton> logan:  you may also want to check your BIOS manufacturer's website.  Sometimes they name these things differently.
<FreakCERS> Hi there, I'm in a bit of a pickle - I was helping a friend of mine installing kubuntu (8.10) on a laptop he and his unit will be using for entertainment while on duty in afgahnistan (they leave on wednesday), but after install, the laptop will not boot - not from harddrive, not from any CD - after BIOS, there's just black screen
<FreakCERS> can you offer any tips for recovering it?
<Tekhne> i'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 like everyone else :) however, in using the adept_manager, clicking finish at the end of the upgrade wizard dialog doesn't launch the distribution upgrade tool. is that something i can run manually? if so, what's the command?
<logan> its actually the full Ubuntu, and yes, it is the 64-bit version. and my CPU is an Intel Core 2 Duo T5200 1.56GHz 64-bit.
<nuno__> do-release-update -d
<Tekhne> nuno__: is that for me?
<nuno__> yes
<Tekhne> thanks!
<violinappren> wasn't there an option in settemsettings to select the default file manager?
<mado> oy ... i have a problem with sound ... i use kubuntu 8.10 ... i don't get it ... i had sound shortly before the desktop finished loading ... i heard a bit of the start up tune ... but now ... i don't have any sound at all ... weird ... can you help me??
<nuno__> Tekhne:worked?
<Tekhne> nuno__: hmm, not found
<nuno__> Tekhne: worked?
<JontheEchidna> violinappren: if you go to the advanced tab -> file associations you can change the default association for inode/folder
<nuno__> Tekhne: you used -d?
<Tekhne> yea
<judd_> hi folks, I just completed installation of  Kubuntu 8.10 i386 on my thinkpad T61, and it boots OK, but after the KDM login, KDE fails to start, I get one clear icon of a HDD, and three fuzzy icons.  I've waited an hour.
<Tekhne> do-release-update command not found
<nuno__> oh
<violinappren> JontheEchidna: yeah i knew but it doesn't work with the "device notifier"
<violinappren> always launches dolphin
<JontheEchidna> the device notifier is hardcoded to use dolphin I think
<Tekhne> nuno__: hmm, seems to exist in /usr/bin
<DarkShinigami> Hello all
<DarkShinigami> Is it "safe" to upgrade to 8.10 or should it wait?
<Tekhne> nuno__: trying to figure out why sudo says "command not found"
<costa58> ciao a tutti
<DarkShinigami> Tekhne: What are you entering?
<Riverfount> olá pessoal, estou com problemas com o Kubuntu 8.10, alguém poderia me auxiliar???
<Tekhne> nuno__: sudo do-release-update -d
<costa58> non mi funziona l'audio
<Tekhne> nuno__: however, sudo /usr/bin/do-release-update -d seems to be working
<Tekhne> hmm
<jt66> DarkShinigami, watch this channel for a while and you can decide
<DarkShinigami> Tekhne: Is do-release-update a command?
<jussi01> !it | costa58
<ubottu> costa58: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Tekhne> DarkShinigami: yea
<Riverfount> sorry!!!
<jussi01> DarkShinigami: Id say wait a while because of:
<jussi01> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jt66> just
<DarkShinigami> jt66: I meant, "is everyone and their grandparents updating to 8.10 right now and the upgrade will take forever and a year, or is it safe to get it going now?"
<costa58> #ubuntu-it
<MrBallZ> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<DarkShinigami> That did it
<DarkShinigami> I got the torrent
<jt66> DarkShinigami, yes
<jussi01> costa58: /join #ubuntu-it
<DarkShinigami> Took about 10 minutes at most to download
<DarkShinigami> Probably not that long, even
<Tekhne> DarkShinigami, nuno__: anyway, thanks for the help...do-release-update seems to be working now
<Tekhne> DarkShinigami, nuno__: ps -- what does the -d flag do?
<stoned> hi
<stoned> I have debian lenny and kde3 atm
<stoned> i wish to try the new kubuntu 8.10 kde4
<stoned> which dir does kde4 use?
<stoned> should I rename it to something else before trying kde4?
<dda> Tekhne: i had to change nicks , im nuno
<stoned> please advise, as I'd like to keep my settings of the debian distro but use the same drive as /home
<Tekhne> dda: ah, okay. what does the -d flag do?
<jussi01> StoneApple: it uses .kde
<stoned> dual boot kubuntu also
<dda> Tekhne: i dont really know xD
<dda> someone told me
<Tekhne> dda: okay
<dda> How can i see the desktop files?
<stoned> anyone
<DarkShinigami> I'm glad I have a backup laptop to use as my guinnea pig for new installs. :)
<jwheaton> Tekhe:  do-releate-update -h   -- that will tell you
<jwheaton> Tekhne:  -d is "development release"
<jt66> stoned if you are going to dual boot then it wont matter
<stoned> yes it will because /home will be shared between debian kde3 and kubuntu kde4
<Tekhne> jwheaton: ah, so should i not do a development release? i just want the normal stable stuff.
<stoned> so if kde4 is going to write to ~/.kde or somewhere else
<stoned> that is myentire question
<jussi01> dda: using the folderview plasmoid
<jt66> stoned ok i did not see that you had mentioned a common /home
<jwheaton> Tekhne:  personally, i'd try without the -d
<Tekhne> jwheaton: okay
<stoned> jt66, np
<jussi01> stoned: as I said, it uses ~/.kde
<jwheaton> Tekhne:  if that doesn't work, try the -d
<stoned> you didn't
<Tekhne> jwheaton: yea, w/o -d, nothing happens
<ubuntu> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tekhne> jwheaton: thanks
<jussi01> stoned: [21:18:09] <jussi01> StoneApple: it uses .kde
<stoned> ok so I can keep my /home/stoned shared between kubuntu and debian without a problem
<jwheaton> stoned:  it converts your kde3 settings to kde4 settings.  there is no going back
<stoned> jussi01, uhm
<jt66> stoned so save  /home whatever you want to perserve somewhere so you can get your setting back incase of tragedy
<stoned> who is stoneapple?
<stoned> not me.
<jussi01> typo
<stoned> you can't blame for not seeing it
<stoned> ten
<stoned> then*
<jwheaton> jussi01: craving a nice granite apple are you?
<jwheaton> ;)
<stoned> jwheaton, thats what I 'm aafraid of
<jussi01> stoned: to be honest I would not share home dirs like that
<stoned> if I decide to reboot and select debian, I want to simply have it have my kde3 settings
<stoned> ok
<stoned> whatever
<stoned> looks like I can't get a stright snawer here
<stoned> everyone with thier little opinions
<jwheaton> stoned:  if you are dual-booting, it doesn't matter
<stoned> yes it does
<jussi01> jwheaton: he is planning to share separately mounted home partition
<jwheaton> stoned:  you are reusing your /home mount?
<jwheaton> doh...
<stoned> just simply answer this question if you are able to.  Where does kde4 store all its settings?
<FreakCERS> After installing kubuntu 8.10, my laptop only shows black screen after bios - can't even boot from a CDrom (knoppix/kubuntu/winxp) - any ideas what could cause that?
<jwheaton> .kde
<JontheEchidna> stone: ~/.kde
<jussi01> stoned: in ~/.kde as I said!
<stoned> jwheaton, great
<jwheaton> ~/.kde ... as the crowd says
<stoned> does it go into ~/.kde/kde4 or ~.kde ?
<jwheaton> just ~/.kde
<stoned> ok then I know what to do
<jwheaton> it waves a magic wand over ~/.kde and kde4-ifies it.
<stoned> mv my ~/.kde to ~/.kde3 and then install kubuntu and use my /home
<stoned> simple
<jwheaton> stoned: now there is a plan :)
<stoned> I dunno why everybody was making it complex
<punz> hey I'm trying to run compiz under kde4 but its using the gnome window dectorations, what's the path/name of the kde4 window manager? it's not kwin is it? (i'm pretty sure that's the built in compositing one)
<JontheEchidna> not so simple if you boot in to debian
<stoned> jeez I almsot lost my patience there :)
<jwheaton> stoned:  it's the giddiness of release day
<jwheaton> ;)
<stoned> I hope this ubuntu version doesn't piss me off
<stoned> not a single ubuntu has ever worked for me
<jussi01> !ohmy | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<simi> hi , i installed amarok2 in kubuntu 8.10 and i have no sound in it, i searched for a fix i found this topic but i am not sure what to do, i do not want to break anything
<stoned> I hope this ubuntu version doesn't give me human waste matter in liquid form
<stoned> not a single ubuntu has ever worked for me
<stoned> I try to boot a live cd or install it or whatever, my monitor goes into (no input signal)
<jussi01> simi: do you have more than one sound device?
<jt66> stoned i cant remember when any ubuntu flavor failed for me, interesting
<stoned> if I boot windows or debian or DSL or knoppix I get my desktop
<stoned> I have a HANNSG 22" LCD
<stoned> and also in debian it doesn't work if i use fglrx
<jussi01> simi: if so, then go to system settings - sounds and make sure the correct device has prority
<stoned> and ubuntu it has never worked
<stoned> ever
<Simulacra7> another one who needs help here, running Kubuntu and did the version upgrade...box boots fine, gets to login screen, when logged in the background changes to the new swirly BG and the cursor changes...then freeze, nothing loads...any ideas?
<stoned> I have to use a diff monitor to use ubuntu
<jt66> stoned remove  quiet and splash options from boot line and see if the monitor works ok
<stoned> its weird
<stoned> I usually always do
<stoned> I don't like bootsplashes
<Bauldrick> so do i need this python script to create a pid so as I can kill again with init.d script???
<stoned> I can however use the hd-media installer or netboot installer and install ubuntu that way
<stoned> but as soon as I startx, monitor goes black and nothing works
<stoned> whole system lockdown
<simi> jussi01:  i have sound in vlc and other apps, in amarok i do not have sound(kde starting sound works too)
<LeeJunFan> also remove framebuffer by setting vga=normal if you get no video signal.
<stoned> uhm
<stoned> read what I just said
<LeeJunFan> Ah, so after X.
<stoned> yessir
<stoned> its fine up until it tries to load X
<stoned> no matter which ubuntu version or flavor
<LeeJunFan> I imagine if you set the vesa driver you'd be okay, but you'd miss out on accelerated gfx.
<stoned> it just won't work with this HG216D HANNSG 22" HD LCD
<jussi01> stoned: please provide some info about your system, ie: graphics card?
<stoned> first of all vesa won't work, because none of the resolutions that vesa does my monitor cannot display
<stoned> x1900xt ati
<stoned> surprised me too
<stoned> fglrx just doesn't work it crashes often if i can even get into X
<stoned> radeonhd/readon driver sometimes occasionally works ok, but that is rare if i can get into X
<stoned> same problem, no input signal on monitor and nothing else
<jussi01> stoned: have you filed a bug?
<stoned> if I do ctrl alt backspace, I go back to console
<stoned> and monitor comes back
<jussi01> stoned: if not, please do andwe  can take it from there.
<stoned> ok
<stoned> how do I file a bug without `reportbug`
<dan_> ardchoille: an update from yesterday (screen freezing after logging in). I have downloaded again and tested on a machine at work. Got home and done a fresh install, same problem exists
<stoned> (I can't get into ubuntu right now)
<jussi01> !bug | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stoned> ok
<stoned> well anyway I'm just saying all this withouth aving tried new one
<stoned> so let me try i just burned the 8.10 cd
<stoned> if this doesn't work I'll file a bug
<pucko-> do everyone have this flickering in the kde4 menus? (or are there just some graphic cards?)
<jussi01> !enter | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LeeJunFan> stoned: could be something to do with ubuntu not really using X config much any more, by default it's pretty empty and just uses the VESA modes that the monitor tells X it can handle.
<ubuntu-dron> good evening
<jwheaton> I had a heck of a time with my HP laptop's ancient ATI card.  8.10 is the first liveCD to boot nicely.
<jt66> pucko-, no flicker here nvidia 5200 and other nvidia
<stoned> let us hope that I can the same good fortune and luck as jwheaton
<pucko-> jt66, flicker here too, but with intel card :-/
<ubuntu-dron> does anyone know how to solve the flickering panel while running OpenOffice problem?
<jt66> pucko-, i havent loaded 8.10 on an intel graphics card yet
<jt66> only on nivida and works fine there
<LeeJunFan> I had a flickering problem (full screen) with nvidia which stopped when I used nvidia official drivers, as for the kde menu flickering I don't use the kde menu - lancelot is way better IMHO.
<jt66> LeeJunFan, lancelot replaces what exactly
<LeeJunFan> kmenu
<LeeJunFan> in kde4
<LeeJunFan> it's a plasmoid. plasmoid-lancelot
<jt66> LeeJunFan, so only the menu to the extreme left on the task bar?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, is your flickering with all menus? in windows?
<jt66> LeeJunFan, i dont have flickering pucko- did
<jt66> LeeJunFan, what exactly is a plasmoid i see the word floating around
<LeeJunFan> basically a module for plasma in kde4. when you right click on your desktop or panel you can add/remove plasmoids there.
<LeeJunFan> The desktop view panel (folder view) on your desktop by default is an example of a plasmoid.
<LeeJunFan> As is the menu button on the panel. lancelot is a replacement for the default kde menu plasmoid.
<stoned> I don't like nvidia anymore
<stoned> I prefer ATI now as I mainly use the radeonhd driver on debian
<stoned> I don't require 3d
<jwheaton> heh... I can't stand ATI
<jwheaton> ;)
<simi> jussi01: about no sound in amarok2  installing  "xine-ui" fix the problem but i do not know how and why
<stoned> ATI is amazingly good HW
<jt66> LeeJunFan, is there a Desktop plasmoid per desktop
<stoned> very powerful devices.  The only gripe is with the binary drivers
<jwheaton> Seems to be the shui of a certain system... ATI is better in some than others.
<jwheaton> All of my nvidia cards have done everything I have asked them to do.
<LeeJunFan> jt66: not sure what you mean
<stoned> however, the open specs are helpful, I've built radeonhd from git as well as xorg and mesa and I've gotten 3d to work on the free driver
<stoned> jwheaton, but they are not free...
<jwheaton> That being said, my biggest issue was with that ancient HP laptop.  Just try and find drivers for old ATI mobile cards... ha ... ha ........ ha.
<stoned> nvidia is closed.
<jwheaton> stoned:  yeah.  nvidia needs to smarten up.
<stoned> indeed they do
<jt66> LeeJunFan, is the Desktop plasmoid on Desktop 1 the same Desktop Plasmoid as exists on Desktop 2
<stoned> I wish intel would make gfx card
<stoned> they would ROCK at it
<jwheaton> ack!
<stoned> and have completely free/open drivers
<stoned> and be on the mobo
<jwheaton> I like my computers like I like my stereo equipment:  components.
<LeeJunFan> jt66: yeah, I don't think you can have separate ones per viewport, would be cool. Maybe a later version of kde4 will address that.
<stoned> jwheaton, yeh well
<bdizzle> hi, need some help with one of my partitions
<stoned> just one of them?
<bdizzle> ...yes
<stoned> I'm sorry I usually only help with 2 partitions.
<LeeJunFan> KDE4 is still largely unfinished, the core operations are mostly there, but a lot of the configurability has yet to be done.
<bdizzle> it will let me read the data on them, but won't let me write to it at all
<stoned> bdizzle, what are your mount options ?
<stoned> bdizzle, it seems like a permission issue, either you have no perms on the partition, or you have no perms on the mount point
<pucko-> how do I edit the kde4 menu items?
<jt66> LeeJunFan, i like kde but find the docs horrible is there a good doc on 4.x
<LeeJunFan> pucko-: right click the start button, menu editor is in there.
<bdizzle> I think its the permissions, but it wouldn't let me modify them, even as root
<stoned> even as root?
<stoned> which file system is it?
<pucko-> LeeJunFan: oh, thank you.
<bdizzle> yeah
<LeeJunFan> jt66: not really.
<bdizzle> i think vfs for some reason
<stoned> uhh
<stoned> bdizzle, file -s /dev/putinyourpartitionhere
<ArShAm> hi all
<jt66> LeeJunFan, i havent kept up w 4.x and i am lost in the blizzard
<bdizzle> I wish I could just wipe it and have it as my /home instead, would be useful for when I do eventually upgrade to Ibex
<stoned> bdizzle, that will tell you what kinda file system you have
<ArShAm> is there any strigi applets for kde?
<bdizzle> it claims: /dev/sda1: writable, no read permission
<stoned> uh
<LeeJunFan> jt66: well, thing to remember with KDE4 if you're looking for an option and you can't find a way to configure it - it's probably because there isn't a way :( yet.
<bdizzle> its claiming that for all of them for some reason
<jt66> LeeJunFan, thanks for that tip
<LeeJunFan> jt66: personally I'd say that when kde4.2 releases in January that's what should have been 4.0.
<stoned> try as root
<bdizzle> it says:    /dev/sda1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x58, OEM-ID "MSDOS5.0", sectors/cluster 16, reserved sectors 34, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 2048, sectors 20480000 (volumes > 32 MB) , FAT (32 bit), sectors/FAT 9991, reserved3 0x800000, serial number 0xa20a9608, unlabeled
<jt66> LeeJunFan, kde does so much it is a wonder the developers can keep up with any of it
 * jt66 is away: I'm busy
<ArShAm> which desktop searching is recommended ? ( strigi, tracker, beagle )
<_CrashMaster_> Is there a process to make Kubuntu 8.10 drop back to KDE3?
<impulze> lol?
<bdizzle> not that i know of
<m4v> _CrashMaster_: install hardy
<jussi01> !kde3 | _CrashMaster_
<ubottu> _CrashMaster_: No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<_CrashMaster_> *sigh* Suppose I'll have to
<punz> So is there a way to use the default kde window manager (not compositing kwin) within compiz? or do I have to install emerald and use an oxygen theme for ti?
<punz> kde4*
<TerminalVelocity> anybody attempted to install the recently release 8.10 version of kubunt?
<bdizzle> stoned: so how do i gain permission then?
<bdizzle> not yet TerminalVelocity, i'm waiting for the bugs to be worked ouy
<TerminalVelocity> bdizzle: yeah, i should have waited
<TerminalVelocity> bdizzle: i just opened a bug : Bug 291691
<bdizzle> ouch, what was it?
<TerminalVelocity> bdizzle: which causes my monitor to flash when i use either the keyboard or mouse...just moving the mouse causes my screen to go blank and then reapear sec later
<TerminalVelocity> bdizzle: i'll likely be reverting back to 8.04 until i see better stability from 8.10
<bdizzle> yeah
<dan_> installed kubuntu 8.10 on my pc that has been running 8.4 since it was released, on a different hdd though. after I login, I see the kde splash screen and the image of the hdd comes into view but then it just hangs, I can move the cursor and ssh into the box but cannot login via gui, any suggestions
<TerminalVelocity> dan_: if you can hold off moving forward on 8.10, I'd suggest that you revert back to 8.04.  I'm seeing a number of bugs related to 8.10.  I just opened one myself Bug 291691
<dan_> so try again in a week or so?
<Simulacra7> TerminalVelocity: how to revert back to previous version?
<TerminalVelocity> dan_: I'd say give it a couple of weeks.  My issue: I'm able to login just fine, however, when i use either the keyboard or mouse...just moving the mouse causes my screen to go blank and then reapear sec later
<TerminalVelocity> Simulacra7: I'
<dan_> TerminalVelocity: well thankfully I installed to a complete different hdd so just need to swap the IDE cable over
<dennister> hey channel, looking for news on how the servers and mirrors are faring with the release of intrepid?
<TerminalVelocity> Simulacra7: sorry about that, fat fingers :-). I'm just going to do a fresh install using the 8.04 iso image.  I've backed everything up prior to trying to migrate to 8.10
<TerminalVelocity> dan_: nice!!
<dennister> has anyone in here actually done the fresh install or version upgrade process yet?
<TerminalVelocity> dennister: you mean from 8.04 to 8.10?
<dennister> TerminalVelocity: yep
<Simulacra7> <---did a version upgrade and didn't have much luck with it
<Simulacra7> hangs on login
<TerminalVelocity> dennister: I've tried both, and attempting a version upgrade caused some issues.
<dennister> ok, bad version upgrade again...just like from gutysy to hardy
<dennister> what about the mirrors? i just tried to do a mini.iso install last night...with 8.04.1, not intrepid, and all sorts of mirrors were failing
<dragonrider8> hello
 * Danu is back.
<TerminalVelocity> dennister: i'm right in the middle of downloading the 8.04.1 iso image...and, for the moment, all looks good
<dragonrider8> i have a problem, i have just install kubuntu 8.10, but when i reboot, the grub menu does not appear and my computer start windows has before
<TerminalVelocity> dennister: i'm using the following mirror "United States - Argonne National Laboratory"
<dennister> yeah, i've downloaded it, used it many times, but am having lots of problems...don't think it's the cd, think it's the drive...although I've cleaned it again and it worked before
<dennister> for the mini.iso disk, which has worked in the past, it's the mirrors that keep flaking out on me
<sorush20> I can't check my hdd for errors can some one help.. I keep getting message that can't find the block and i have to use e2fsck -b blocknumber /device
<sorush20> but when I do that I keep getting the message that the device is in use]
<dennister> tried usa first (only one choice in the us for mini.iso), mexico, and canada
<sorush20> mount -l dosen't show it
<christian86> Hey need help with ktorrent in intrepid
<sorush20> when I try to boot I get into grub shell
<sorush20> please help
<dennister> sorush20: first, you shouldn't have the partition mounted when you use e2fsck
<dragonrider8> for me it's worse, i can't boot on kubuntu ...
<dragonrider8> grub or lilo is not working
<dennister> sorush20: which partition do you want to check? root?
<vito_> salve
<sorush20> dennister: yes its not mounted and yes root and my home partition
<dennister> sorush20: ok, i forget exactly what the -b option is for, bu from my reading the other day, it's a good idea to run "e2fsck -c /dev/sda#" or you may want to check "e2fsck --help" first
<dennister> ok -b is for superblock...
<Mabo> hi
<dennister> lowercase -c option is to look for badblocks, "and to  prevent them from being allocated to a file  or  directory"
<christian86> anyone's knows about ktorrent's strange actions and intrepid
<dennister> sorush20: that's a direct quote from the e2fsck man page
<JontheEchidna> christian86: strange actions?
<panos4ever> hello guys!
<christian86> yes with torrent dl's
<christian86> when i start torrent and rename file it says "no file or directory"
<sorush20> sudo e2fsck -cb 8193 /dev/sda e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008) e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<sorush20> this what I get
<christian86> now i can just start silent download and when i wanna move file and "import torrent" same error
<sorush20> any ideas guys?
<panos4ever> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPfaYtLLZ4o
<christian86> then i deleted file and startet silent dl again now on every start, it tells me error of multiple tracker and dl's, so it merges them and then ktorrent dl's, but i get this error now on every start so very nervious
<panos4ever> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1haYY5pV18
<TerminalVelocity> sorush20: there is a utility called "fuser" -- i found on linux.com web site article.
<TerminalVelocity> sorush20: from the article " Have you ever tried to unmount your USB thumb drive only to get the message "device is busy"? Like me, you probably thought, "I know I closed that file manager window. What's keeping it busy now?"
<TerminalVelocity> sorush20: link to article http://www.linux.com/feature/121049
<christian86> JontheEchidna: when i start torrent and rename file it says "no file or directory", now i can just start silent download and when i wanna move file and "import torrent" same error;then i deleted file and startet silent dl again now on every start, it tells me error of multiple tracker and dl's, so it merges them and then ktorrent dl's, but i get this error now on every start so very nervious
<Seattle_Mike> trying to install gnome with apt-get install ubuntu desktop.  It fails and breaks apt-get with gconf2 g_dgettext error
<Seattle_Mike> Does any know how to fix or just I just reinstall Kubuntu?
<Seattle_Mike> adept fails and so does dpkg --force fails.
<martino2k8> hello, i'm having a weird locale issue after upgrading from 8.04 x64 to 8.10, which is that most of the stuff is in japanese, some in english, and much less in slovak (all lingos that i had installed keyboard support for, altho i used en for system locale before)
<sorush20> TerminalVelocity: thats for being in a helpful mood .. I'm having problems applying that artical to my problem.
<martino2k8> i just checked my etc/environment and that seems to be set to en_GB, if it is related to my issue in any way
<sorush20> the device I have is not mounted at all
<Seattle_Mike> bye
<Seattle_Mike> quit
<Seattle_Mike> #quuit
<Seattle_Mike> #quit
<Seattle_Mike> #bye
<christian86> anyones into ktorrent and intrepid? it actsa bit crazy :(
<vinizius> is anyone having problems with nvidia and jockey?
<PovAddict> damn... kmail just crashed
<PovAddict> I thought about installing kdepim-dbg so if it crashes again, I get a useful stack trace
<PovAddict> http://pastebin.com/d44b410c0
<kai__> tag
<jmichaelx> does anyone know how to get video previews in the thumbnails of dolphin in intrepid?
<amews_aj> I just installed KDE desktop on ubuntu, but now the compiz settings does not have effect anymore. Fx Expo (super+e) doesn't do anything. What to do ?
<christian86> anyone knows how to (re)name downloads in ktorrent without "no such file or directory" warning
<enzo_> How do we upgrade to 8.10?
<kai__> tag
<enzo_> I was trying adept manager to no avail
<PovAddict> enzo_: that's disabled by default
<PovAddict> enzo_: because if you upgrade to 8.10, you instantly lose KDE3
<enzo_> Oh
<enzo_> PovAddict: How do I upgrade?
<amews_aj> Do I have to do something to activate compiz advanced effects?
<PovAddict> amews_aj: KDE4 has its own composite desktop manager
<PovAddict> I don't know if compiz works with KDE4 at all (but probably does)
<amews_aj> PovAddict: Can't I make it use the compiz manager?
<amik> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 (in a VirtualBox) and after restart I only get a console screen... can anyone help?
<PovAddict> amik: make sure kubuntu-desktop package is installed
<Jabapyth> how do I set the desktop to open things on dbl-click as opposed to single?
<amik> PovAddict: "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version." (apt-get output)
<PovAddict> try startx
<amik> "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<PovAddict> amik: that's about when I would come here to ask if it was happening to me :P
<jb_> hello how to have the flash plug in in konqueror in 8.10?
<coubeatczech> hello, do anyone know how to restore kde4 defaults using shell? I've enabled visual effects and my screen is just black
<jb_> i installed kubuntu-restricted-extra already
<jb_> but flash is not working
<jb_> and when i installed firefox i got a lot of undesired gnome applicationt
<amik> PovAddict: I also compared xorg.conf to that of a brand new installtion (also in VirtualBox, from which I'm writing), and they look identical. Any other ideas?
<avihayb> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<amik> or anyone else who can help?
<jb_> how to get the flash plugin with konqueror in 8.10?
<PovAddict> my Flash works on 8.04
<PovAddict> you can have it :P
 * PovAddict would uninstall Flash, if it wasn't because my mom uses this computer too
<jb_> PovAddict: do you know how to have it working with 8.10?
<PovAddict> I've never installed 8.10
<PovAddict> and it wasn't easy to get working on 8.04 either, btw
<jb_> and why does many non wanted gnome apps are installed when i install firefox?
<PovAddict> jb_: no gnome *apps* are installed... although of course when you install Firefox, you get dozens of gnome *libraries*
<PovAddict> becauseFirefox uses GTK
<opensorce> anyone use the Now Playing widget?
<jb_> PovAddict: when i installed firefox; the Add/Remove Apps from Gnome appeaared in my menu!!!!
<PovAddict> wtf synaptic?
<PovAddict> or is that the KDE one... erm
<SlimeyPete> PovAddict: adept is the kde one
<jb_> who is running 8.10?
<PovAddict> ah yes
 * PovAddict always uses aptitude
 * opensorce is
<SlimeyPete> jb_: I'm running ubuntu 8.10, but still on kubuntu 8.04
<enzo_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jb_> how to get flash working with k 8.10?
<jb_> or how to get firefox installed without all the gnome undesired applications?
<OpenSorce> jb_, apt-get install alsa-oss
<OpenSorce> seriously
<jb_> alsa-oss is for sound!
<OpenSorce> I had no sound in flash till I did that
<jb_> the sound is not the pb
<jb_> when i go in a youtube style video
<PovAddict> OpenSorce: jb_ didn't say anything about sound, so I assume nothing of Flash is working for him
<Pliskin> jb_ : there is nohinf
<amik> can anyone here provide help? or is everyone just seeking it? :-P
<coreymon77> jb_: you wont notice any of the gnome "undersired" stuff
<Pliskin> there is nothing to do*
<jb_> there is an emtpy square
<PovAddict> amik: if you think this is bad take a look at #ubuntu
<amik> hehe
<jb_> so you recommend using firefox?
<Pliskin> oh I know, you can deactivate the installation of the recommended packages ? maybe it is the problem ?
<amik> well, I guess Linux is not yet ready for the desktop. Maybe in 9.10...
<jb_> also, when i installed qtparted, the program would not launch
<amews_aj> Will a theme like this work on kde as well as gnome ? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme
<OpenSorce> amik, it is ready for the desktop, just not ready for people who need to be spoonfed
<jb_> this version is however MUCH better than k 8.04
<Pliskin> jb_ : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidReleaseNotes#Recommended packages installed by default
<PovAddict> amews_aj: it's a GTK theme, so no
<PovAddict> unless the Qt-Gtk theme "bridge" is *really* good
<amews_aj> PovAddict: What is the problem by that, explain what GTK has specificly to do with gnome ?
<OpenSorce> PovAddict, it isn't :-)
<amik> spoonfed? editing xorg.conf manually is quite a bit after that. seeing that it doesn't seem to be the problem and trying to troublshoot further is a very long bit after that...
<PovAddict> amews_aj: gnome is made using GTK, KDE is made using Qt
<amews_aj> oh
<amews_aj> PovAddict: Is it just me or is gnome faster than kde (though kde looks nicer I think)
<PovAddict> I can't tell...
<PovAddict> last time I used gnome it was on a much slower computer :)
<OpenSorce> amews_aj, yes it is faster.....kde 1.x is faster than 4.x for the same reasons
<exobuzz> i find gtk slower than qt generally
<stoned> hi
<stoned> I am inside the kubuntu
<stoned> how can i install the ati x1900xt drivers?
<stoned> I tried to click on hardware device manager thingy, and click enable on the ati thingy, and it just freezes
<stoned> hardware driver > ati/amd prop. fglrx driver is not actived.  I click activate and nothing ever happens and 10 mins go by
<PovAddict> "activating" it involves downloading it
<jmichaelx> does anyone know how to get video previews in the thumbnails of dolphin in intrepid?
<stoned> right now I have a very small resolution and I want 1680x1050 what my monitor does natively
<PovAddict> and the servers are probably still overloaded because of the new release
<amews_aj> After installing kde on ubuntu, when using gnome the switch user bar crashes, ideas?
<jin> hi, why are there so few window decorations for KDE 4?
<jb_> arf
<jb_> div x is not well supported yet
<jb_> the image is blinking
<amik> oh well. good luck to everyone :-)
<Holmss> I have problem with firefox tabs in kde4 kubuntu8.10 http://bildites.lv/images/fh4i6bpr34hr4bk8ht80.jpg
<ahmedb> Hey guys, can I ask what is pulseaudio .. and what it has to do in intrepid?
<SlimeyPete> it's the audio server
<SlimeyPete> it deals with changing sample rate, mixing channels etc.
<SlimeyPete> it sits between the application and the sound system
<ahmedb> is it necessary for sound to run?
<SlimeyPete> ahmedb: I'm not entirely sure, but I think so, yes
<SlimeyPete> at least, it's necessary for recent KDE applications to use sound
<Ch1ppy> Hey, just upgraded to 8.10 and I can't access any of my other tty's - ctrl+alt+FX doesn't work like it did before the upgrade, I just get a blank screen... can anyone help me out?
<ahmedb> @Holmss: which theme?
<Holmss> default
<JontheEchidna> Holmss: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<JontheEchidna> that will help
<ahmedb> second JontheEchidna
<ahmedb> I have a weird issue after upgrading to Intrepid
<ahmedb> my amarok-kde4 does not play sound - although sound and alsa are active
<JontheEchidna> strange, do other kde4 apps play sound?
<ahmedb> I checked the system settings - sound .. there used to be an HDA Intel but now it disappeared .. when I click show advanced devices it shows Pulseaudio with an icon with a question mark
<mopped> My headset is #1 on cat /proc/asound/devices, and I need it to be #0, so its the default sound output - how do i do this
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: yes all applications I believe can play sound
<ahmedb> I even here the startup sound :D
<JontheEchidna> ahmedb: yeah, the pulseaudio thing doesn't really mean anything, just ignore it
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<crimsun> mopped: set the slots parameter.
<crimsun> mopped: pastebin the output from `cat /proc/asound/cards', please
<JontheEchidna> ahmedb: what version is amarok-kde4 at? (apt-cache policy amarok-kde4)
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: I do not have pulseaudio installed (never had it on hardy anyway) .. but where my HDA intel disappeared? :D
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<mopped> http://pastie.org/305247 crimsun
<ahmedb> Version table: 1.92.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> ok, that's good
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately I don't know how to fix it :(
<ahmedb> alsamixer correctly shows HDA Intel
<hernan_> Is there any repo for KDE4 SVN in Kubuntu as there is for OpenSUSE?
<Holmss> JontheEchidna Thank You a lot
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: I'll try reinstalling amarok .. but I am not sure if disappearance of HDA intel from system settings has anything to do with Phonon not finding sound
<ahmedb> and this is what I suspect
<JontheEchidna> Holmss: you're welcome
<mopped> How do I specify the slot sparameter crimsun? :P
<Pliskin> hernan_ : there is a KDE "nightly builds" repo
<hernan_> Pliskin, Which one is it? I've been looking but I didn't find it :)
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: how do I reinstall alsa?
<alesan> hey it has probably been asked 100000 times, but can I upgrade online to 8.10 or what.
<JontheEchidna> ahmedb: uhhh... dunno
<Pliskin> it's a repo made by apachelogger I believe (or another kubuntu guy) (thanks to him)
<JontheEchidna> alesan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ahmedb> thanks Jon
<alesan> JontheEchidna: yea I have found that in the meanwhile. Thanks
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<hernan_> Pliskin, The Project Neon thing?
<Pliskin> yes, exactly
<JontheEchidna> project neon has been busted for a while, the last build is probably really old
<alesan> JontheEchidna: do you think KDE4 is now slightly more configurable than before? In particular, I want windows95-like menus
<Pliskin> oh, sorry then :)
<JontheEchidna> alesan: you can change to a win95-ish style from right clicking on the menu button
<hernan_> Pliskin, JontheEchidna, Alright, thanks people.
<alesan> JontheEchidna: ok that is new, KDE4.0 didn't have that
<hernan_> Pliskin, JontheEchidna, Rather build it from SVN then.
<phx591> hi, I'm running Kubuntu 8.10 with an acer laptop (graca: Geforce 8600M GT) and an external tft. I installed the nvidia driver and set up my external tft within "NVIDIA X Server Settings", press "Apply", but after restarting changes are lost -.- You have any ideas?
<totoro7> where can I post my opinions to improve kubuntu's usability?
<vlt> Hello. Would you reccommend the kubuntu amd64 version for desktop use? What disadvantages do I have to expect?
<JontheEchidna> totoro7: brainstorm.ubuntu.com maybe?
<totoro7> JontheEchidna: should do! thanks :-)
<jmichaelx> does anyone know how to get video previews in the thumbnails of dolphin in intrepid?
<isleshocky77> Anyone have any direction for getting the sticky notes plasmoid for kde 4.1?
<JontheEchidna> isleshocky77: it should be installed by default in Intrepid
<JohnFlux2> Hey all
<JontheEchidna> jmichaelx: currently kde4 doesn't have a thumbnailer for video
<isleshocky77> JontheEchidna: I'm still running 8.04
<JontheEchidna> isleshocky77: using the kde4 ppa?
<vlt> How can I find out what packages are only available for 32bit ubuntu?
<isleshocky77> JontheEchidna: yes.
<JontheEchidna> isleshocky77: sudo apt-get install kdeplasma-addons ; kbuildsycoca4
<jmichaelx> JontheEchidna: ok, ty... i had been looking all around for what i was missing
<JohnFlux2> i booted off of the kubuntu 8.10 CD and got half way through the install when it told me that there were read errors :(
 * jmichaelx wonders whether compiz and apps using openGL will ever learn to get along
<JohnFlux2> oh well.  anyway, I'm wondering whether I can manually coax it along somehow
<JohnFlux2> If I download the iso again and mount it then try to install from that somehow
<SinII> This may have been asked before, but ... I upgraded from hardy running kde4 to intrepid and I'M missing some of my icons (i.e. the K-Menu button). Re-applying the Oxygen theme in System Settings did not help. Any suggestions?
<jmichaelx> JohnFlux2: it sounds like your install medium is bad. you may need to burn a new CD, or re-download
<isleshocky77> JontheEchidna: Awesome. Thanks.
<totoro7> firefox's GUI looks messy on Kubuntu 8.10, did I install it properly? (used "apt-get install firefox")
<JohnFlux2> jmichaelx: i would, but it's just hosed my current ubuntu installation...
<amews_aj> When will OOo 3 be on the main servers ?
<JohnFlux2> jmichaelx: since I was installing over the top of my current ubuntu install heh
<jmichaelx> JohnFlux2: ahh. was your /home on a separate partition?
<DarkSmoke> totoro7: you must install something to see GTK apps as QT apps
<DarkSmoke> its called , gk-engines-qt i think :/
<DarkSmoke> i forgot
<Ch1ppy> Hi, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now none of my configuration changes seem to be saving... if I setup my second panel, for instance, all the applets on it will be gone the next time I log in... can anyone help me out?
<jmichaelx> gtk-qt-engine
<JohnFlux2> jmichaelx: no - but I chose no format..
<totoro7> all: installing it now...
<JohnFlux2> jmichaelx: anyway there's nothing important in /home :)
<totoro7> hmmm... "gtk-qt-engine is already the newest version."
<JontheEchidna> totoro7: try this theme: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<JontheEchidna> it will help with the messy-looking tabs
<totoro7> JontheEchidna: thanks, I'll try that... but is the messy looking, erm, normal?
<JohnFlux2> jmichaelx: ah okay, I can chroot into the half-installed system
<JontheEchidna> totoro7: there's a bug with the gtk theming engine
<JontheEchidna> several, actually, but the author's not really been active since hardy was released
<totoro7> oh, that's kinda bad :(
<totoro7> is firefox better supported in other kde centred distros?
<DarkSmoke> if there is a bug in the gtk engine , probably it will be fixed soon
<totoro7> (btw theme worked reasonably, thanks again)
<jmichaelx> hmm, the gtk-qt settings do not even show up in system settings on this machine, although gtk-qt-engine is installed. it does show up in the settings on my desktop, though
<JontheEchidna> DarkSmoke: gtk-qt-engine, not gtk itself
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<JontheEchidna> gtk-qt-engine's dev is somewhat missing
<DarkSmoke> my pc is turning off
<jmichaelx> kidnapped?
<DarkSmoke> i think its a problem with the power on button
<DarkSmoke> it does it even on windowze
<amews_aj> When will ooo 3 be available from the main servers on ubuntu ?
<DarkSmoke> is there something in kubuntu to make the poweron button unfunctional?
<favro> it might be temp related DarkSmoke
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<DarkSmoke> its not its not
<DarkSmoke> cause the turn off dialog shows up before turning off
<DarkSmoke> you know, the dialog when you go to Kmenu and then press the logout
<totoro7> is there a default "show desktop" shortcut in kubuntu?
<DarkSmoke> a dialog shows up with options ( shutdown, logout, suspend) etc etc
<m_tadeu> is intrepid(plasma in particular) ready for dual screen?
<DarkSmoke> so
<DarkSmoke> im working on my pc
<DarkSmoke> that dialog shows up
<DarkSmoke> and pc turns off
<DarkSmoke> so it must be the power button :)
<totoro7> DarkSmoke: try looking for anything strange in windows' "event viewer"
<totoro7> might have something interesting there
<DarkSmoke> window's event viewer
<DarkSmoke> where's that?
<totoro7> start/run type "eventvwr.msc"
<DarkSmoke> on win or on lin?
<totoro7> or go to control panel/administrative whatchamacallit/event viewer
<totoro7> in Windows
<Koordin> hi
<JontheEchidna> totoro7: right now you have to add the shortcut by hand
<Koordin> please could someone help me with this ?
<Koordin> http://pastebin.com/d2d0d4a8c
<JontheEchidna> totoro7: add the show desktop applet, kquitapp plasma, kate ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<JontheEchidna> from kate
<JontheEchidna> search for plugin=showdesktop or something similar
<DarkSmoke> anyway
<DarkSmoke> how can i make the power on button unfunctional ?
<totoro7> JontheEchidna: ok so far
<JontheEchidna> Then add something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65415/ replacing the # with the number found in the header for the plugin=showdesktop section
<JontheEchidna> and yourkeycombohere with something like alt+d
<JontheEchidna> then you can start plasma from alt-f2
<JontheEchidna> totoro7: http://forum.kde.org/showthread.php?tid=6332&pid=7255#pid7255 <- for reference
<jin> what is the shortcut key ot show the dashboard?
<takoski> anyone can help me?
<totoro7> JontheEchidna: hmmm.. my ctrl+alt+d shortcut didn't work, but I'll look into it, thanks
<blip-> hi, i downloaded kubuntu 8.10 iso... but when i burned it at 8x on a reliable CDR it failed the verification step.... burned again with another CDR using 24x... also failed the step.   Is anything wrong with the ISO itself ?
<DarkSmoke> blip-: use speed x5
<DarkSmoke> *x4
<blip-> DarkSmoke: i don't have 4x... i'm only seeing 8x and 24x in K3B
<takoski> i have a problem when i start radio of screenlets i cant do a call with skype if i turn off the radio call can run
<blip-> MD5sum of the iso is :         82c02dc7386dfb6858a9ec09a5059e1e
<totoro7> seems rather simple for a developer to include into the distro though, wonder why it hasn't been done... most user friendly desktop environments have a show desktop function bound to a default keyboard shortcut :(
<takoski> skype says me "problem reproducing audio"
<blip-> there doesn't seem to be an MD5sum on the download link so i can check
<takoski> i have a problem when i start radio of screenlets i cant do a call with skype if i turn off the radio call can run
<takoski> skype says me "problem reproducing audio"
<sorush20> hi is there a file system that dosen't give errors
<blip-> DarkSmoke: the CD managed to boot.... i'm doing media check now.  could it be it's actually good and k3b verification is confused ?
<Koordin> how can i fix broken packages with -f ?
<Koordin> with apt-get if*
<Koordin> with apt-get -f*
<totoro7> blip-: google your md5
<sorush20> keep dosen't really work for my any help?
<totoro7> it seems allright, lots of pages indicating the md5 is valid
<sorush20> it keeps telling me there is an error i'm backing up to firewire hdd ext3 partition
<totoro7> sorush20: what error? what are you trying to do?
<sorush20> grub isn't loading my kernels and just drops to shell
<sorush20> I'm just about to finish a e2fsck and see if it has been resolved.
<totoro7> sorush20: hmmm, I don't think I'll be of much help then
<Lars_G> It's still upgrading :(
<favro> Lars_G: everyone is upgrading atm - the servers are prob being hammered - be patient is the only recourse
<Lars_G> favro: Aye I know. it's I left it upgrading last night, and it hung in one of the "preserve config file?" questions :)
<favro> ohh :)
<Lars_G> favro: I pulled all the packages it seems. it could've been ready today but it hung there :)
<favro> bummer
<Lars_G> Ah such is life
<totoro7> the upgrade procedure never went smoothly for me either
<totoro7> they should really test it better, methinks
 * totoro7 shakes fist
<favro> or upgrade the servers
<deftone> does anyone know of a linux distro that works out of the box with Intel GM965 chipset??
<stephan> can anybody here help me with a problem with my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG and the network manager? it can connect via WPA2 but the link does not get ready
<Lars_G> totoro7: I think the testing was adequate.
<JontheEchidna> asking you whether or not you want to keep an old conf file isn't really a bug ;-)
<Lars_G> totoro7: Linux sees a more heterogeneous use than other systems, and it's always hard to do deep enough QA on it.
<blip-> ok i have an update regarding iso Kubuntu 8.10... my MD5Sum is correct,  verification failed at the minimum CD writing speed of 8x... however, the CD still booted and Media Check passed succesfully .... am i good to install or could something still be fishy ?    Thanks
<Lars_G> JontheEchidna: I never said it was a bug.
<blip-> *the MD5Sum of the downloaded iso that is
<JontheEchidna> Lars_G: I know, but totoro7 launched into a QA complaint-ish type thing from your comment
<Lars_G> blip-: if the media check from the cd passed you should be in theory good to go
<yousef> should i upgrade to 8.10?
<yousef> i have kde3
<JontheEchidna> yousef: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration and http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Is_KDE_4.1_for_you%3F will be of use to you
<Lars_G> JontheEchidna: People who want to complain usually pick any opportunity to start the complaint
<yousef> thx
<JontheEchidna> I'm not saying that the complaint was invalid either
<Lars_G> JontheEchidna: I know
<Lars_G> JontheEchidna: I am neither. I'm just saying that they can use unrelated opportunities to complain.
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<totoro7> being a normally long procedure, I do think they should ask questions like that before the package downloading and other tasks...
<blip-> i can't wait to try KD4.  thanks Lars_G :)
<ign0ramus> hey all.  anyone know why my sound is working (internet and multimedia apps), but none of the KDE system sounds work... on Hardy and KDE 3.5.10
<stephan> anybody here using 8.10 and a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG
<stephan> ?
<jin> blip-: it's not very stable here :(
<yousef> 8.04 on intel 4965
<stephan> yousef: that was working for me too... but not under 8.10
<yousef> lol, i guess you just conviced me to not upgrade
<yousef> thanx stephan
<blip-> yousef: may i ask,  do you have N working ?
<stephan> yousef: if you don't have to... then don't!
<yousef> i dont know, I use g only
<blip-> yousef: i've got a 4965 on 8.04 too... and noticed it's unable to connect to wireless 802.11N ... instead it connects on the G standard
<yousef> wait letme see if my university uses N
<yousef> then ill tell u for sure
<blip-> yousef: i see.   thanks.    I haven't come across a single person that uses N on any of the IRc channels, i'm starting to think its a driver issue from Intel.
<blip-> yousef: i doubt any university would use N,  they're usually very good at saving money ;)
<blip-> (on non research items that is)
<comedit> blip doyou have hdaintel
<totoro7> hmmm... alt+f2, typing "." doesn't do anything
<blip-> question, does Kubuntu 8.10/KDE work better with reiserfs or ext3 ?
<yousef> ya I'm pretty sure it's G
<yousef> so I've never used N
<blip-> comedit: you mean the sound card ?
<comedit> yes
<blip-> thanks yousef
<blip-> comedit: yes i do
<totoro7> it seems to imply it will open "alt+f2" program's working dir, but it does nothing in the end, no error, nada
<totoro7> should I file a bug?
<blip-> totoro7: i've found Launchy to be a superior replacement to the Alt-F2 window
<comedit> I have hdaintel and realtek alc something, it does also not work on muy kubuntu 8.04 64 bits
<totoro7> blip-: hmmm! I know launchy from Windows! Is it available in the repos?
<blip-> no but there is a deb package on the program website
<acemo> When booting kubuntu 8.10 live cd it hangs at checking batterystate (on a desktop computer w.o battery) what can i do to bypass this?
<blip-> i use it on windows and linux too
<totoro7> blip-: thanks, I'll have a look :-)
<blip-> comedit: i use the 32 bit on mine.  have you checked ubuntuforums ?
<comedit> somebody here (goood at souncards said i had to compile my own driver based on realttek download
<blip-> totoro7: np :)
<comedit> however we ran out of time then but it seemed the only way
<comedit> yes
<blip-> comedit: when i have to compile a driver for a distro... i just give up and change distros... something like and Intel HDA soundcard should work out of the box on every distro...  no excuses
<blip-> *like an Intel
<comedit> i checked forums a few weeks ago
<comedit> there is some info there
<comedit> on hda intel
<edj> Well, here I am on intrepid and kde4, and I managed to somehow lose the panel, and can't find how to get it back.
<totoro7> can the krunner glitch be classified as a bug though? should I do something about it?
<ardchoille> kget is quite awesome
<comedit> i agree it should work, it worked on my 32 bits but it seems to be abug or something
<comedit> however compiling is way out of my legaue
<pocruadhlaoich> what is the difference between desktop and server editions?
<ardchoille> pocruadhlaoich: the desktop edition contains the KDE desktop and the server contains the normal system plus the LAMP stack with no desktop environment
<favro> !intelhda | comedit
<ubottu> comedit: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ardchoille> most people who run a server as the sole purpose for a machine usually don't use a desktop environment on that machine
<favro> lamp is optional in the server install
<ardchoille> it is?
<pocruadhlaoich> thanks ardchoille, i want to run a file server, but i'm totally new to linux, i was thinking i would need the support of a guii to help me get up and going?
<favro> yep - I use the server cd as the base for a minimal install
<ardchoille> pocruadhlaoich: there's really no problem in installing a desktop on a server.
<ardchoille> favro: Ah, that makes sense
<christian86> can't read/write on my usb HD, i used fstab with following stats:
<pocruadhlaoich> i was wondering should i install server with a desktop or vice versa or does it really matter?
<christian86> # /dev/sdb1
<christian86> UUID=0C34EA2234EA0F10  /media/TrekStor ntfs uid=0,gid=46,umask=007,nls=uft8 0 0
<comedit> pocru consider downloading www.ebox-platform.com the installer it is a fileserver, domain controller vpn etc all managed with a webinterface
<ardchoille> pocruadhlaoich: it doesn't really matter as long as the machine can handle it
<pocruadhlaoich> i'll check that out, thanks comedit
<favro> !tab | comedit
<ubottu> comedit: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SkEmO> kkkthxbye!!
<pocruadhlaoich> coolio thanks all!
<comedit> thanks favro
<favro> np :)
<Daisuke_Ido> doesn't umask correspond to the default permissions given?  because 007 seems pretty limited if so...  i could have that backwards
<ardchoille> pocruadhlaoich: i have a really old machine that the desktop install wont work on, so i used the server install for to install ubuntu on that machine, it works well with old equipment
<scribbles> why do all of my multiverse and security repo's fail but all the others work, I can't even install mozilla-firefox when I enabled all the repo's in Adept in 8.10
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<pocruadhlaoich> is ubuntu good as a domain server? lots of examples i have seen talk about setting it up the desktop edition as a workgroup server
<Daisuke_Ido> christian86: might want to make that umask 0007 instead of 007
<comedit> pocruadhlaoich: ubuntu does it all
<totoro7> there, filed the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291845
<master_> How can I disable the kvm kernel extensions?
<acemo> When booting kubuntu 8.10 live cd it hangs at checking batterystate (on a desktop computer w.o battery) what can i do to bypass this?
<master_> virtualbox won't work wtih the kvm kernel extensions in.
<jin> what package to install to use dragon player to play the most common video files?/
<comedit> ebox is also based on ubuntu which again is basedon debian wich is one of the most solid distros 9but less user friendly)
<ardchoille> jin: open a term and type; apt-cache search dragonplayer
<pocruadhlaoich> thanks a lot comedit :)
<edj> Well, here I am on intrepid and kde4, and I managed to somehow lose the panel.  "Add panel" gives me a empty panel at the top of the screen.  How to get a normal, populated panel back?
<ardchoille> edj: you can always add widgets to the new panel
<edj> ardchoille, Doesn't work - it stays empty.
<ardchoille> :(
<comedit> master_: I have vamware server installed and virtualbox and ble to ru simultaniously
<acemo> When booting kubuntu 8.10 live cd it hangs at checking batterystate (on a desktop computer w.o battery) what can i do to bypass this?
<totoro7> it seems that krunner doesn't like paths relative to the home user dir either
<master_> comedit: vmware server didn't seem to work at all on kubuntu for me..
<scribbles> anyone else having a portion of hteir sources fail when fetching updates?
<totoro7> say, typing "Music" doesn't open ~/Music, but it implies it will
<comedit> mmm vmware server 2 ?
<comedit> or 1
<master_> Where in kubuntu can I specify NOT to load a kernel module?
<favro> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<favro> dumb bot
<ardchoille> favro: Well, the same bot is used in #kubuntu and #ubuntu. we need our own bot
<comedit> when installing vmware server 1 there is a small thing yu need to do after installation
<comedit> master_: let me check
<jin> what package to install to use dragon player to play the most common video files?/
<scribbles> why is "mozilla-firefox" not available from apt-get when all repo's are set as available?
<favro> scribbles: try installing firefox instead of mozilla-firefox
<Exilant> is there somewhere a guide to this weird new adept?
<poultry_> So, now that I've got this shiny new 8.10 with KDE4, every time I enable any of the x.org nvidia drivers my machine reboots and proceeds to tell me I have no screens found.  Any ideas on a fix or should I just be waiting for an update?
<Exilant> or should i just foorget adept
<comedit> master_: this tutorial is for vmware server 1.0 something http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-studio-8.04-p7
<scribbles> favro: it showed up now, "firefox" didn't work before, are the servers so swamped some aren't responding?
<totoro7> hmmm.... my xchat window is not redrawing at times...
<favro> scribbles: probably yes
<H|V_3ala2> hi ppl
<comedit> master_: but i would recommend installing server 2
<comedit> which on my machines (64 and 32 bits) worked out of the box
<acemo> When booting kubuntu 8.10 live cd it hangs at checking batterystate (on a desktop computer w.o battery) what can i do to bypass this?
<jin> !video
<favro> acemo: did the cd pass the md5 check?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<H|V_3ala2>  I can sa,,,,
<H|V_3ala2> use the alternative cd
<H|V_3ala2> the text based installation
<H|V_3ala2> I failed also to run it
<H|V_3ala2> but my hope is the alternative
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I need to know
<sorush20> how to make an incermental backup
<sorush20> its not working
<favro> folks you need to do the cd check from the menu when you boot it
<sorush20> I keep getting this error Fatal Error: Destination directory /media/Linux home exists, but does not look like a rdiff-backup directory. Running rdiff-backup like this could mess up what is currently in it. If you want to update or overwrite it, run rdiff-backup with the --force option.
<favro> !backup | sorush20
<ubottu> sorush20: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<acemo> favro: yeah it did..
<zerothis> my cursor is trapped on my second monitor. previously it resisted going back to the 1st.
<H|V_3ala2> use the alternative cd
<master_> comedit: thanks.. the one thing I prefer about vmware server is the networking.. I cannot even ping to a virtualbox vm.
<favro> !who | H|V_3ala2
<ubottu> H|V_3ala2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<master_> of course.. vmware server also supports only 1 snapshot at a time
<H|V_3ala2> acemo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
 * Danu is back.
<favro> acemo: you might need to add a boot parameter - F6 at the menu - acpi=force would be one I'd try
<acemo> favro: ill try that, thanks.
<favro> acemo: tho I don't know why you'd need it on a desktop
<acemo> favro: iduno.. it didn't try it with 8.04
<favro> zerothis: how did you set up the dual monitors?
<favro> acemo: that's what made me think it was a cd error
<mid5> Hi at all, how can I do to get google tak voice and support calls on kubuntu, I see that kopete does not work with it, and I tried with wine, but it's not work too, anyone knows how can I do it???
<acemo> favro: yeah.. i thought the same.. but then i did the check in boot menu(which said its fine).. and burned a new cd and still same so.. dun think its cd error
<mid5> if I can do it, maybe my boss told me that I change to win2 :s, it's not nice
<mid5> can = can not
<favro> acemo: k try the boot parameters - I think F1 will show some options
<zerothis> favro:the 2nd monitor is on a USB2VGA thingy. Couldn't get it recognized in GUI so I edited my xorg.conf. its still not seen in GUI but works except for holding on real tight to my cursor.
<totoro7> where's amarok user settings file stored?
<favro> zerothis: there is an app called xinerama to get dual monitors working
<favro> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<totoro7> I want to specify a hidden dir as my collection directory, but I don't seem able to do that via the graphical interface
<zerothis> favro: will a pastebin of my xorg.conf be help?
<totoro7> but I can't find amarok's settings file anywhere
<favro> zerothis: prob not - I would recommend using xinerama
<totoro7> ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok doesn't seem to have anything interesting
<favro> totoro7: there is #amarok if no-one here knows
<totoro7> favro: oh, I think I'll have a lurk there then, thanks ;-)
<favro> np
<zerothis> I was under the impression that xrandr and xinerama don't play nice together. I also installed them both on a 2 monitor machine and ended up with 3 screens (one was stuck ontop of the first and was another "2nd" monitor)
<favro> zerothis: what's the vid card?
<zerothis> favro: but my immediate problem is getting my cursor back to monitor one where a fsck operation is pending. if xinerama will help then I'll do it. do you think it will help?
<dorkface> Hi all.  I've tried to do apt-get dist-upgrade, but there is still a package being held back.  Is there a command to use to figure out why it is being held back?
<favro> zerothis: it is the recommended way so it "should"
<zerothis> the primary vid card is an intell something (lspci in a moment), I'm trapped on 2nd monitor on a USB2VGA SiS thingy
<ek> Anyone know why Konsole has no transparent/transluecent options in 4.1?
<favro> !dualhead | zerothis (this might help too)
<ubottu> zerothis (this might help too): Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<favro> dorkface: it might be dependency issue if you have non ubuntu apps installed
<zerothis> favro: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corparation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 03)
<zerothis> !dualhead | zerothis (this might help too)
<ubottu> zerothis (this might help too): Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ek> Hrm. Also can't get KNetworkManager to assign a static IP.
<favro> zerothis: that should be fine - follow the xinerama link to set it up -  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<rgreening> ek: the release note indicate it doesnt work
<zerothis> no good, my firefox is trapped on monitor one, can't see the link. but let me see if I can kill it and get it to run over here
<rgreening> ek: assuming you are talking about Intrepid
<ek> rgreening: Yeah. I didn't work before. Was hoping it was fixed though. :) No big deal.
<favro> ek: you can use   kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces   to set that up
<rgreening> :)
<ek> rgreening: Yes. Hardy Heron didn't work also though.
<ek> ... for me anyhow.
<ek> favro: Yup. Already there. Thanks.
<favro> :)
<rgreening> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release <- release notes btw...
<ek> favro: Any idea about the no transparency issue in Konsole by chance?
<ek> rgreening: Ah. Excellent. I was actually looking for those.
<rgreening> Bug 280762
<favro> ek: I use Eterm out of habit - never bothered with konsole
<ek> Fair enough.
<rgreening> brb.. rebooting into fresh install
<favro> luck
<rgreening> ;)
<zirikili> how do I enable compiz on intrepid?
<totoro7> is the "Run script manager..." in amarok's Lyrics tab working for everyone?
<totoro7> (kubuntu 8.10 x64 btw)
<favro> zirikili: 8.10 has its' own compositor
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<zerothis> correct me if I'm wrong, but making use of a new xorg.conf requires losing the current running session?
<favro> zerothis: yep - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<zerothis> well, that makes xinerama inapplicable to my current delema. (fsck operation pending on monitor 1)
#kubuntu 2008-11-01
<favro> zerothis: if I've followed the situation right your choices are not to have access to monitor 1 and keep the pending fsck or bite the bullet and restart X - yes?
<victim[v]> A screenshot of my normal desktop http://www.ukimagehost.com/uploads/d6085c4dc1.png
<victim[v]> A screenshot of the desktop when OpenOffice writer is focused, showing missing panels and corrupted K menu  http://www.ukimagehost.com/uploads/d5aa869b0e.png
 * zerothis add fsck to his list of tasks never to attempt in GUI
<favro> zerothis: I use the live cd to do fsck operations - so no partitions are mounted
<birkof> hi all :)
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ardchoille> victim[v]: ouch!
<victim[v]> these were made on Tuesday, I have since reinstalled, but the panels are still missing
<victim[v]> it only does when OOO write is focused
<zerothis> favro: correct, the mouse (or keyboard focus) needs to be transferred to monitor 1. Restarting X losses a drive full of data that's not even mine
<victim[v]> if the spread sheet, impress etc is in focus the panels return to normal, it is very odd
<ek> I do like the new KDE4 a lot though.
<ek> If only this system had more resources...
<totoro7> will now try to suspend to memory, wish me luck!
<birkof> totoro7: good luck!
<victim[v]> luck
<birkof> i hope someone has the same problem of mine, here, i driving crazy :(
<favro> birkof: you could tell us about it
<zerothis> ek:: don't ever underestimate KDE's ability to strain any amount of resources
<birkof> effect for alt+tab are not working, windows simply change focus
<birkof> no effect, no animation, nothis
<birkof> as the effects where disabled in control panel
<birkof> intrepid ibex on amd64
<favro> birkof: are you using the right vid card drivers?
<birkof> favro: yes, nvidia, latest
<favro> k
<birkof> but...
<favro> that's all I know about that...
<birkof> what make me go crazy is that whit another user freshly created, evething is working!
<zerothis> is there a command to force a focus change or reposition the cursor?
<birkof> so i thiunk there is something wrong in the .kde tree, anyone has a clue?
<birkof> favro: thank you :)
<favro> birkof: try moving ~/.kde to ~/.kde-bak and logging out/in
<ardchoille> birkof: Are you the admin of that box?
 * birkof apologise for his bad english :(
<birkof> ardchoille: yes
<favro> your doing fine birkof
<ardchoille> ok, I was going to ahev you try what favro said
<birkof> ardchoille: my home desktop
<birkof> ardchoille: thanks!
<totoro7> and no, suspend to RAM doesn't work in my computer, it seems to turn off instead :-(
 * totoro7 yells in frustration
<favro> totoro7: afaik you need a larger swap the then the size of your ram for suspend/resume
<birkof> favro: well, i'm quite sure this is working, but i have a lot of data .kde, and i was damn sure it's only a file that hurts...
<totoro7> favro: swap is suitable, 6G vs 1G RAM
<favro> k
<totoro7> although it is encrypted, but I can't see how that could be a complicating factor
<totoro7> the key would still be in RAM, right?
<serenity> is it possibel to sync funambol and kontact (kde4)?
<totoro7> and it seems to turn off altogether. Clicking the power button starts up the system normally...
<birkof> totoro7: i don't know for sure, but when you suspend your data in the swap partition are not encrypted
<totoro7> birkof: encrypted swap ;-)
<Guest11064> does intrepid support kde3?
<birkof> totoro7: ok, but when you suspend you memory is written in swap in clear form (i think)
<totoro7> using crypttab to make a new swap with a different key every time.... or at least it was my intention...
<totoro7> birkof: hmm... seems rather improbable... the kernel seems to access the swap partition in its encrypted form, can't see how it could write raw unencrypted information in it
<totoro7> but I'm a newbie myself, so take my rambling with 3 grams of salt ;-)
<chrisinajar> So, i installed intrepidand it totally and completely broke kde... I had to run IRC on a generic X with no window manager to even get here :-P
<birkof> totoro7: we are in two :)
<chrisinajar> well, upgraded to intrepid
<totoro7> ;-)
<birkof> totoro7: what i'm thinking is that when you star your computer normally, the swap is encrypted
<birkof> totoro7: when you suspend, a copy of the memory overwrite the swap, in clear
<chrisinajar> i also can't seem to get kde3 to work in intrepid, does intrepid not support it?
<birkof> totoro7: then, you restart your computer, the kernel reload the memory from swap and recreate the crypted swap
<totoro7> birkof: I'm trying to suspend to RAM, I don't think it should be writing anything in the swap partition at all...
<birkof> totoro7: ah, ok, my mistake, then, sorry :)
<totoro7> birkof: but yes, I don't expect suspending to disk will work in my machine too ;-)
<birkof> totoro7: "if it can be wrong, it will be" :)
<birkof> ok, seem i have to backup my .kde...
<birkof> thank you for your help
<birkof> bye! :)
<chrisinajar> so a few days ago, i had a working kde3 and a working kde4 in hardy, i did an upgrade and now i have a broken kde4 and no kde3...
<ahmedb> Hey guys I seem to have a strange problem .. after the upgrade I typed which kde4 and the result was /opt/kde4/bin/kde4
<ahmedb> this is not to be expected because this location I reserve from the latest kde trunk from svn and the distro's packages should install in their standard locations
<ahmedb> but I am assuming this may be the cause of many headaches I am having with the upgrade now .. any opinions/advice?
 * Danu is back.
<BlueDav> hey guys problem with second life how can install the update?
<akaSoldats> anyone around?
<chrisinajar> i am :)
<chrisruls00[1461> I need help after upgrading to kubuntu 8.10, is this the right place to ask?
<akaSoldats> ...
<favro> this channel is for hardy and intrepid now
<chrisinajar> chrisruls00[1461: upgrading is pretty easy, what's your question?
<chrisruls00[1461> After upgrading to kubuntu 8.10 my drivers do not work.
<chrisruls00[1461> And no xserver will launch
<chrisinajar> my kde doesn't work :-P
<chrisruls00[1461> I manualy installed the 9x series of NVidia drivers.
<chrisruls00[1461> and I usually have to reinstall after upgrades, but this time it says it can't build it for my kernal.
<chrisruls00[1461> I also noticed an error as kubuntu started up along the lines of "No sutible module found for the kernal"
<SlimeyPete>  chrisruls00[1461 maybe nvidia haven't updated their drivers for the 2.6.27 kernel?
<chrisinajar> i have vnidia drivers working in 2.6.27-7
<SlimeyPete> chrisruls00[1461: you sure you need to install them manually? Does the intrepid nvidia package not work?
<chrisruls00[1461> would it make a difference if I upgraded from the version of kubuntu 8.04 that used kde4?
<chrisruls00[1461> I don't know the names of the packaged ones, however I already tried envy.
<SlimeyPete> chrisruls00[1461: doubt it, in fac according to the kubuntu website the KDE4 Remix distro doesn't upgrade well
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chrisinajar> what package do i need to install to get kde3?
<SlimeyPete> chrisruls00[1461: envy is generally considered....risky, at best
<SlimeyPete> an 'apt-cache search nvidia' should show up the nvidia pakcages
<chrisruls00[1461> it didn't fix anything so I uninstalled envy.
<chrisruls00[1461> ah, I knew there had to be a way to search packages from command line, thanks.
<chrisinajar> chrisruls00[1461: what's uname -r say?
<totoro7> ah, finally got that out of my heart... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15078/
<SlimeyPete> I dunno why they don't integrate apt-cache and apt-get
<ahmedb> Hey guys how do I reinstall qt from packages?
<chrisinajar> ahmedb: apt-get install libqt-core --reinstall
<ahmedb> and will this reinstall all its modules/components or just the core
<ahmedb> Could not find package qt-core!
<chrisruls00[1461> just a sec, I'll go try that uname -r thing real quick...
<White_Pelican> when will open office 3 be available for hardy?
<SlimeyPete> I doubt it ever will. It's a version upgrade.
<favro> prob be a month or so if ever
<SlimeyPete> possibly it'll be in backports
<Darthfrog> White_Pelican: It may never be.
<scribbles> I don't get it. Click on install packages in Adept, go to Preview Window, only Upgrade and Revert Changes are available, click Upgrade nothin ghappens, Apply Changes stays grayed out.
<jt66> scribbles, 8.10
<scribbles> dpkg errors apparently
<scribbles> :/
<scribbles> jt66 yes
<jt66> scribbles, i had some problems with adept it does not work as it did in 3.5.X kde
<jt66> scribbles, but not that problem
<scribbles> seems very weird and buggy, already had two errors on a fresh install requesting me to do dpkg and apt -f in konsole
<chrisruls00[1461> I tried installing the packages for my NVidia driver and it says it can not find my nvidia.ko file for the DKMS tree, and that I need to use dkms to build my inux kernal. What does this mean?
<jt66> scribbles, i had some request to do some upgrade also and ignored it and it went away strange
<scribbles> looks like "apt-get -f install" fixed one issue, what does this command do?
<jt66> scribbles, as i understand it, it does some kind of fixin to the pkg db
<jt66> scribbles, when apt cmds get hosed that is the command to run
<favro>  -f is the short version of --fix-missing afaik
<jt66> favro, what is afaik
<favro> as far as I know
<jt66> favro whew! thanks have seen that all over did not know
<afeijo> how to run both FF2 and FF3 on my machine?
<White_Pelican> ty Darthfrog
<scribbles> did anyone's 8.10 upgrade actually go smoothly?
<scribbles> I ended up having to recover data using the livecd and fresh install
<jt66> scribbles, to the developers credit they do a great job on the upgrade
<jt66> but there are just too many possible holes to be missed on upgrades
<victorjdh> I need help with Sockets
<victorjdh> i develop in C
<SlimeyPete> so... ask in #c? :)
<victorjdh> only C/C++
<victorjdh> not C#
<SlimeyPete> erm, #c is for C
<SlimeyPete> not c#
<victorjdh> oh
<victorjdh> sorry
<scribbles> lmao
<SlimeyPete> # = channel prefix :)
<victorjdh> i'm getting start
<SlimeyPete> no problem :)
<victorjdh> thanks friend
<lliurex__> hola
<victorjdh> hola amigo
<victorjdh> como estas
<lliurex__> pasando el rato
<victorjdh> O.o
<victorjdh> de onde es?
<lliurex__> no hay sueño
<lliurex__> norte
<chrisruls00[1461> is there a way to reinstall the latest kernal? I think something messed up during the instilation
<victorjdh> soy do brasil
<afeijo> puts, um brazuca
<victorjdh> ashahs
<victorjdh> tentando fala com o cara lah
<ardchoille> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<victorjdh> kk
<afeijo> they dont like ppl talking here that is not in english
<ardchoille> afeijo: I don't think that's it. The main reason I do that is to direct folks to channels of their language so there are more eyes viewing their question in the proper language. thus more help :)
<billytwowilly> how do I tell if my network card is using gigabit speeds?
<victorjdh> ok ard...
<jt66> ardchoille, just curious are u a channel op
<ardchoille> no
<billytwowilly> I know it's supported, I'm just not sure if it's on. I just plugged it into a new gigabit switch
<jt66> ardchoille, thanks
<afeijo> ardchoille: I wasnt complaning, this is natural.  But when two talk, it might not be for help, but just chating in they own language.  A few msgs is on IMHO, more than a dozen is abuse hehehe
<ardchoille> afeijo: I see :)
<afeijo> *a few msgs is ok...
<victorjdh> we were happy in meet another like you
<victorjdh> so good night
<afeijo> night
<victorjdh> i'm very tired
<favro> seems a waste of the language channels tho if people don't use 'em
<afeijo> bom sono, magrão hahah
<victorjdh> ^^
<victorjdh> i'm thin, yu're sure
<victorjdh> you're sure*
<afeijo> favro: most language channels have just a bunch of ppl, hard to find help there
<victorjdh> i think it too
<scribbles> can i still use the libdvdcss2 package from 8.04?
<esteban> hola
<victorjdh> Byes from Natal/RN!!! Fuuui
<afeijo> byes from POA/RS
<ardchoille> scribbles: afaik, libdvdcss2 hasn't been updated in quite a while and the same package has beenused in multiple releases, so I would say it's fine
<esteban> hola
<jt66> afeijo, so you get more help in the english channels
<favro> !es | esteban
<ubottu> esteban: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<afeijo> jt66: naturally, 300+ ppl just here :)
<afeijo> jt66: too bad for those that dont talk in english
<jt66> Dr_willis, the doctor is in the house
<esteban> ok
<Dr_willis> Woot
<afeijo> hi Dr_willis!!
<Dr_willis> GOt the weekend off.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> kget is nice, I downloaded 9 iso's while I was asleep :)
<ardchoille> s/I/it/
<jt66> ardchoille, nice to know about that one something new
<ardchoille> Yeah, I used it back in Warty but it's just not a well known app
<jt66> ardchoille, if not personal what iso's wer you dnlding
<ardchoille> jt66: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and others
<ardchoille> I help people switch to Linux and it's nice to have a few distros to offer
<jt66> ardchoille, ah, do you know about rsync'ing them
<ardchoille> yes
<jt66> ardchoille, business people of folks in general
<ardchoille> anyone
<Dr_willis> a few disrtos that are basically the same with differnt desktops? :)
<ardchoille> Is it possible to have all windows shaded and then have each unshade upon mouse over?
<Dr_willis> ardchoille   ive seen that feature in compiz I think
<Dr_willis> I hate the whole shade thing..
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: some .deb based, some .rpm based
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I usually have many windows open, don't usually see my desktop at all, and this feature helps in finding wndows
<Dr_willis> ardchoille   ive also seen a similer feature in that metesse window manager. ( but not sure how installable that is under ubuntu at this time)
<Dr_willis> Inormally have many windows open..but they are most all maxamized
<ardchoille> I'll have to look into that
<jt66> ardchoille, i ask because i am trying to write a migration doc for the georgia ubuntu team and like to get any info on migration problems i can
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I can't get the nvidia drivers to work properly in Hardy so compiz is out afaik
<Lars_G> Ok hi all again.
<brendan_> hi, so kde3 is gone from intrepid, is this temporary, or has support for kde3 ended
<Dr_willis> ardchoille   seems to be a lot of people with that issue.
<ardchoille> brendan_: it's gone for good
<Lars_G> I finished the upgrade to 8.10, I managed to get nvidia working with a default config, started X with root, and configured it with nvidia-settings allright
<Dr_willis> I did a clean insall and dont have any nvidia issues.. yet :)
<Lars_G> but now when I rebook, kdm shows a (beautyful, grey with swirling patterns) background, and my mouse pointer... but nothing else, no login window or text.
<Lars_G> any ideas?
<ardchoille> the problem I have is that the nvidia drivers leave me with blank tty1-6 and I need my tty's
<akaSoldats> i have the smae problem with nvidia but mine is bareable
<Dr_willis> Lars_G   You are using a normal lcd? not 2 monitors? or a kvm switch?
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: dual LCD monitors.
<Dr_willis> Its not defaulting to the other lcd? :)
<Dr_willis> I had GDM default to my tv out once...  dident reslize what was going on.. tilli turned on the tv..
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: I enabled nvidia's twinview (I used xinerama before). the background shows in the middle between the two LCDs, and I see nothing but half a background in either.
<Dr_willis> after enabling twinview with the nvidia-settings tool, one must restart the x server for it to work  100% properly.
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed one can apply/make it start - but the apps will still be confused till X is restarted
<Dr_willis> ie: maxamize over 2 monitors, and so forth.
<acemo> ardchoille: kde3 libs can still be installed for programs like k3b?
<ardchoille> acemo: I would think that installing k3b would pull in kdelibs
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: If you give me a minute...
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: I restarted x
<acemo> ardchoille: alright
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: I'm thinking on trying back my non-twinview xinerama approach
<ardchoille> acemo: dependencies and all
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: Ok check http://eternalzoo.blogspot.com
<akaSoldats> is there an ap out for linux that you can see your xbox live frineds list?
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: I upped a phoneshot of what I get :D
<ardchoille> what is the menu used in Intrepid? I'd like to see if it's in the Hardy repos
<Dr_willis> Lars_G   You have restarted the X server after enabling twinview?
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: yep
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: Right now I switched it to xinerama screens and X is not starting, I'm trying to find the error in the Xorg log
<Lars_G> Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section...
<Lars_G> huh
<Dr_willis>  If i see a machine on my network as in --> smb://fileserver/   and i want to discover its ip# so i can ssh to it... is there a easy way todo that? nmaping the whole lan and guessing.. is what ive been doing  :)
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: from a shell use nmblookup
<Dr_willis> yea.. i got some commands on google that  give me a lot of info.. but not finding a single command that does just what i want. :)
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: nmblookup fileserver
<Dr_willis> heh - the examples i found dident have that simple of an example.. :)
<Dr_willis> was playing with -->  nmblookup -d 2 '*'
<Dr_willis> its amazing the  amount of info ive just learned from this one page.
<Lars_G> lol
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch12_:_Samba_Security_and_Troubleshooting#Testing_Samba_Client_.2F_Server_Connectivity
<Lars_G> but not the simple answer
<Dr_willis> Im still not sure of a way where i could just 'ping fileserver' and have it be correct. without using a static ip, and editing my hosts file
<Dr_willis> I think theres somthing to do with windbind that i can get it to work that way.. but still researching it.
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: if you're in a AD or domain hosted domain, you probably have the machine names entered into the AD dhcp server when they join
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: So all you need to do is config the system right to query the DNS server on the AD.
<Dr_willis> Im just on a home lan with 5 pcs
<Lars_G> ok
<Dr_willis>  so static is the 'easy' way.. but  im looking for somthing a little easier. :)
<Lars_G> What kind of a dhcp server do you use?
<Dr_willis> just using a home router for the dhcp server
<Lars_G> Well for such a small network...
<Dr_willis> it 'normally' applies the same ip per machine.. but some times it dont
<Lars_G> I'd install Apple's Bonjour for windows on all the windows machines.
<Lars_G> so you can use avahi on linux and bonjour on windows and apple.
<Lars_G> basically mDNS
<Lars_G> for a small network it's a perfect solution
<Dr_willis> ive never have gotten avahi to do much of anything under linux. :)
<Lars_G> Just use the name of the machine + the .local prefix.
<Dr_willis> i can barely find out what its supposed to do.  Hmm. so ping fileserver.local ?
<Lars_G> correct
<Lars_G> but that will only work if fileserver is broadcasting mDNS, and it will only do it if you add apple's Bonjour to it
<Lars_G> Or an equivalent mDNS daemon
<nejode> Dr_willis: smb4k
<Lars_G> I don't think kdm 4.1.2 is friendly to twinview... that or my kdm is broken, let me try to turn off twinview and see what happens
<Dr_willis> smb4k was how ive done it in the past nejode  but smb4k seems to be gettting  'old' and seems to have more and more issues with eachnew release
<christ> hi
<favro> there's been a few people mention nvidia troubles and intrepid in the same sentence
<christ> How can I restore the activities option?
<Lars_G> Ok it's not twinview or xinerama, if I use a single monitor, as a single screen, I also get the background in my screen but nothing else
<Lars_G> I think my kdm install is foobared.
<Lars_G> I'll try purging it, and then reinstalling
<christ> How can I have the activities back?
<Dr_willis> what activities?
<Dragnslcr> Activities?
<Dr_willis> it pays to be verbose yet concise on IRC. ;)
<Lars_G> Please explain yourself and don't talk so much
<Lars_G> :P
<nejode> Dr_willis: it still works great for me, it mounts shares, syncronizes, integrates with konqueror, autenticates with a non domain win server...
 * Lars_G lays his head on Dr_willis and weeps
<christ> Don t you know the activities? It is maybe because in Kubuntu the are deletet.
<christ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhODrJkoidA
<christ> http://forum.kde.org/showthread.php?tid=7671
<christ> Activities are a new concept, it is part of plasma... And default in KDE 4.1...
<Dr_willis> cant say that the video really shows me what an activity is.. looks like its a 'virtual desktop' to me
<Dr_willis> Gotta love kde4 and its fancy new terms
<alexander__> hi has anybody got a nvidia running on 8.10
<Dragnslcr> That thread seems to explain exactly what's going on in 8.10 with that
<Lars_G> HAHAHHA
<Dr_willis> alexander__   it workes on my nvidia laptop
<Lars_G> nvidia and 8.10, the hell come to life
<alexander__> damm it
<Dr_willis> alexander__   not tried it on my desktop 8800 gtsxxx yet
<alexander__> i have a nv140  quadro and 3d wont run
<Lars_G> alexander__: it works with me now too. if you have your nvidia module loaded in kernel try resetting xorg.conf to a basic config, use startx as root and run nvidia-settings it's what I did
<alexander__> its a thinkpad
<alexander__> everything else runs
<alexander__> will try
<christ> Dragnslcr: How can I get them back?
<Lars_G> I'm still fighting kdm anyhow
<Daisuke_Ido> you know, maybe it's time to upgrade the nvidia cards that fall under legacy...
<BluesKaj> any successful ATI /  xorg.conf edits on 8.10 ?
<acemo> [167.684402] end_request I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1432760
<Daisuke_Ido> a reasonable supported card can be had for like...  $25
<Lars_G> alexander__: someone else told me, envyng is a great way to install the packages for nvidia drivers on 8.10
<acemo> thats good right?
<Lars_G> Daisuke_Ido: I have a recent, supported card
<Daisuke_Ido> really
<jt66> Dr_willis, instead of creating plazmoids how about fixing session save and tabs in kde ;/
<Daisuke_Ido> how recent?
<christ> Nvidia has to release a new driver that supports Xserver 1.5.
<Dr_willis> Nifty.. my avahi-fu is growing. Just discovered     avahi-discover
<Daisuke_Ido> i know the old cards are an absolute no-go because of X, but wow
<Dragnslcr> christ- did you read the part of the thread that said wait for it to get fixed in an update?
<Dr_willis> I dident think envyng  was in 8.10
<Dr_willis> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<Lars_G> KDM still broken
<bazhang> envyng-qt
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: ... it installed and worked for me.
<Dr_willis> !find envyng
<Lars_G> !info envyng-core
<ubottu> envyng-core (source: envyng-core): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1 (intrepid), package size 117 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> !info envyng-qt
<ubottu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1 (intrepid), package size 103 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Lars_G> Core gives you the txt version
<Lars_G> -qt gives you the gui version
<acemo> device sr0, is that the dvd player?
<Dr_willis> What no envyng-ncurses !?
<Dr_willis> :)
<alexander__> <ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<alexander__> [19:09]
<Dr_willis> Ok core is text. :)
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: -core is enough
<alexander__> ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid    well its there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lars_G> GAH KDM IS BROKEN FOR ME
<christ> Dragnslcr: that was about 13 days ago. In Hardy I have had the activities :(
 * Lars_G hits it with a pipe
<Daisuke_Ido> alexander__: it doesn't.  envyng-core, envyng-qt, and envyng-gtk do though
<Dr_willis> i had to use envyng for this laptop under the older release.. but not 8.10
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: Help me please
 * Lars_G weeps
<Daisuke_Ido> it searches for an exact package name match
<Dr_willis> Lars_G   you can login  without KDM fine? via console/startx ?
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: yep
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: And kdm shows a background and my pointer.... but nothing else, no login window, no nothing
<Lars_G> Does anyone know why kdm 4.1.2 (intrepid) would show a background but nothing else at all?
<Dr_willis> kill the kdm service, then as root just run 'kdm' and look in the console for any errors perhaps?
<NightDragon> help
<Renegade15> good day. is there a way to check the integrity of an 8.10 upgrade?
<NightDragon> 8.10 nuked my xorg.conf file.
<Lars_G> Hmmm I have an idea...
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: I have an idea.
<NightDragon> :(
<Dr_willis> Egads! :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, the major changes made in intrepid are SO turning this into another edgy :\
<jt66> NightDragon, and let me guess you did not have a copy of the previous ;/
<christ> Dragnslcr: An update to fix this is not needed, they where disabled.
<Dr_willis> ther emay be backups of the older xorg.confs in /etc/X11
<NightDragon> but...ubuntu is supposed to be so brezzily automatic!
<Lars_G> no my idea was wrong
<Renegade15> NightDragon, did you ever drop to recovery mode and fix X in the past?
<Dr_willis> My clean install of 8.10 is very automatic.
<Daisuke_Ido> NightDragon: in theory, everything should work.  unfortunately, this is real life, not theory
<NightDragon> i dont think i've ever had a problem before
<Renegade15> I think that auto-generates a backup
<NightDragon> (i'm using gnome, not KDE btw)
<Dr_willis> shouldent matter what desktop
<alexander__> If I run envyng  it tells me that the headers of my kernel are missing ???
<Daisuke_Ido> clean install was great, just having a real problem with gnome-session eating up one of my cores constantly
<Lars_G> NightDragon: you're about to be banished to #ubuntu ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> and making it so i can't launch new apps :\
<NightDragon> lol but they dont help over there :(
<Mac40DO> Hi! How can I make konsole remember size and position on the desktop (kde4)?
<NightDragon> acutally
<NightDragon> there is stuff in my xorg.conf
<NightDragon> but it looks like its default
<Daisuke_Ido> #ubuntu's so flooded right now that trying to get help there is like trying to drain the ocean with a bucket.
 * Dr_willis finds #ubuntu very helpfull :)
<NightDragon> lol
<Renegade15> is there any way to check the integrity of an upgrade?
<NightDragon> would someone like to take a look at my startup logs?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: then can you explain my gnome-session problem?
<NightDragon> (see? not completely without clue)
 * Lars_G becomes rabid
<jt66> Mac40DO, i have been having problems with that and i wrote a shell to handle new windows
<Lars_G> NightDragon: The default xorg.conf is very very skim, about 3 sections and 9 or 10 lines.
<Daisuke_Ido> and generally they are helpful, but with the main thrust of ubuntu being gnome, that's where the mass cluster of new users and upgrade problems end up
<jt66> Mac40DO, kde4 is still lacking in many areas
<NightDragon> yep
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido   what  problem?  PEBKAC?
<Mac40DO> jt66: so there is no way to do it in kde, without scripting?
<NightDragon> its not long at all
<NightDragon> would you like to see my logfile?
<jt66> Mac40DO, i tried several approaches and only desktop 1 woudl keep the size and positon i set for konsole
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed that konsole for kde4. seems to be missing some features of the 3.5 konsole.
<Lars_G> what's the name of the kde config-our-apps app?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: after being on for a while, gnome-session starts taking up an entire core of my processor.  strace -p throws literally thousands of too many files open errors, and any new app i try to launch after that point hangs with (in system monitor) 'unix_stream_data_wait'
<Dr_willis> I ended up using yakuake  more and more. :)
<jt66> Dr_willis, that is an understatement ;/
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: I'm a yakuake adict
<jt66> what is yakuake
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: It's gotten so bad that at any machine (and OS) I sit at, the first thing I do is hit F12
<Daisuke_Ido> !yakuake | jt66
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<acemo> device sr0 should that be my dvd player?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido   Hmm.. not seen that issue here. Im on AMD CPU's mainly. dualcores
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm on an amd dual core
<Lars_G> jt66: It's a sliding, hiding, quake inspired gui terminal for kde
<NightDragon> where do i find the log that i'm looking for?
<Daisuke_Ido> x2 3800+, socket 939
<Mac40DO> jt66: I used kde4 with 8.04. ands there konsole remember his size, like in kde3. Now, after isntalling a complete 8.10, it does not work any more.
<Lars_G> what's the name of the kde config-our-apps app?
<jt66> Lars_G, ok have to look into it
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: i even completely dumped my .gconf, .gconfd, and .gnome2 directories thinking it was something in the config i had before that wasn't playing nice, and that didn't fix it
<jt66> Mac40DO, kde 4.0 or 4.1 in 8.04
<Mac40DO> jt66: kde-4.1.2
<lokpest> where do kppp store profiles?
<jt66> Mac40DO, like i said i wrote a shell workaround until the problem is fixed ;/
<Mac40DO> jt66: other things, that worked in 8.04 and kde4 are not working any more in 8.10: for example I can't install new wallpapers.
<jt66> Mac40DO, yes an i miss opening tabs at the bottom left of window, such is life
<Renegade15> is there any way to check the integrity of an upgrade, to see if it was complete?
<Daisuke_Ido> Renegade15: is the system working?
<Renegade15> it seems like it, after I manually invoked dpkg --configure -a
<lokpest> lsb_release -a
<Daisuke_Ido> that should take care of any unresolved issues
<Renegade15> okay
<Daisuke_Ido> well, time for me to mosey on over to the lab
<Renegade15> I take it reports over not-quite-as-smooth upgrade paths go to the bug tracker?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: if you hear of anyone with a similar issue concerning gnome-session, let me know :D
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido  this was a clean install or upgrade?
<tekteen> !bot
 * Renegade15 -- /msg EvilRenegade sexy; /msg EvilRenegade pass your_password; !date bday <month> <day> <year>, where month is a three-letter-abbreviation.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<OzoneNerd> Could someone fully explain to me how to make a hotkey to open up Konsole if I press cntl-shift-F5 (For example)?  I have tried to do it a few times, but it hasn't worked so far.
<NightDragon> argh!
 * Lars_G goes insane
 * Lars_G jumps to a wall and starts throwing feces at people
<Lars_G> ARGHHH
<jt66> OzoneNerd, two questions r u using 8.10 and did it work in previous releases
<wers> other than .kde4, where can i find kde configuration files?
<OzoneNerd> jt66: Yes, and yes.
<OzoneNerd> jt66: Though I think it's a different interface.
<Lars_G> wers: .kde
<Lars_G> wers: In fact since kde4 is the.... WTF
<Lars_G> ok as I was saying
<Lars_G> wers: Since kde4 is the default in Intrepid, and known simply as kde, probably they switched to .kde for config rather than .kde4
<jt66> OzoneNerd, welcome to the incomplete kde 4 that comes with 8.10 there are several areas that dont work properly at this time
<wers>  oooh. niice
<Lars_G> probably I say, I've not verified this
<OzoneNerd> jt66: Alright, So, this is a known problem?
<jt66> OzoneNerd, not sure it is known but there are lots of problems
<jt66> OzoneNerd, i have two or three myself but dont bother to report as i believe kde devls are trying to get 4.2 out the door
<jt66> kde is so complex it resembles a totally different OS
<OzoneNerd> Did anybody else have keyboard issues?  My arrows don't work, but the up key acts like Prnt Scrn.
<jt66> OzoneNerd, let me try those keys have to boot another machine first tho
<OzoneNerd> jt66: Thanks.
<jt66> OzoneNerd, arrows as used lets say in vim?
<OzoneNerd> And F5 comes out as ~.
<OzoneNerd> jt66: anywhere.
<favro> OzoneNerd: sounds like you're using the wrong keyboard layout
<OzoneNerd> cntl-shft-f5 comes out as ;6~ ...
<Dr_willis> if you are using vim, you may wish to install the vim-full package.
<Dr_willis> but this dosent sound like a vim issue
<jt66> OzoneNerd, one thing i will say for kde4 is that is is lightning fast on startup now
<OzoneNerd> favro: I'm using the same one as I did in Hardy.
<favro> OzoneNerd: is it a fresh install or upgrade?
<OzoneNerd> fresh.
<OzoneNerd> I have an idea what it might be.
<jt66> OzoneNerd, my arrow keys work fine, my up key works fine did you do fresh install or upgrade to 8.10
<OzoneNerd> I need to restart first though, and I'm downloading packages.
<favro> we'll wait :)
<jt66> favro, sorry did not see your question
<favro> jt66: no need to apologise I wasn't offended :)
<jt66> k
<ardchoille> what is the menu used in Intrepid? It's not kbfx or tastymenu and I'd like to see if it's in the Hardy repos
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't it kickoff?
<OzoneNerd> Ya'know, my hotkeys'll probably work once I got my keyboard codes in correctly.
<jt66> yes kickoff and you can go to classic, whatever classic is
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: Ah, looks like it thanks
<NightDragon> ach! nobody in #ati
<Daisuke_Ido> jt66: classic is the classic kde3 menu
<ardchoille> jt66: classic is likely the kde3 menu layout
<Daisuke_Ido> ardchoille: have you checked out lancelot?
<jt66> OzoneNerd, did you get to 8.10 via upgrade or fresh install
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: Never heard of it but will check that out too
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: neither are in the Hardy repos :(
<Daisuke_Ido> ardchoille: http://lancelot.fomentgroup.org/main
<OzoneNerd> jt66: fresh
<Daisuke_Ido> it is available for hardy, i think it's in the ppa
<jt66> OzoneNerd, k
<ardchoille> nice
<Daisuke_Ido> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<Lars_G> Ok I think most of my kde problems come from a mixing of Hardy's -kde4 packages, and Intrepid's -kde4less packages
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: I think lancelot is only for kde4
<Lars_G> I'm purging all -kde4
<NightDragon> jesus christ, you cant get help anywhere lol
<Lars_G> and installing the new equivalents
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, yes, it is
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: Hardy here
<Daisuke_Ido> but extremely lovely
<Daisuke_Ido> hardy can use kde4 :)
<ardchoille> it is
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: yes, but the kde4 in Hardy is old and buggy
 * dr_willis waits for service pack 1 for kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> ardchoille: again, that ppa is 4.1.2 :)
 * Lars_G watches dr_willis disdainfully
<dr_willis> The KDE4 in Ibex.  is just buggy.. but its new. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome back dr_willis
<ardchoille> right and I think the kde4 in Hardy is 4.01
<Daisuke_Ido> ardchoille: yes, but the ppa is 4.1.2 for hardy :D
<Lars_G> ardchoille: No, hardy has 4.1.2 too, but it's been troublesome for me
<Daisuke_Ido> works well, i was using it before i installed intrepid
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: and that includes all the libs for kde4.1.2?
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: in response to your earlier question, it's sort of a fresh install
<Daisuke_Ido> ardchoille: yep
<Lars_G> Daisuke_Ido: I had troubles with Hardy's kde4
<ardchoille> oh, nice, thanks Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: i had my /home partition from hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> (and gutsy)
<dr_willis>  sort of a fresh install? :)  Heh...
 * genii sips
<Daisuke_Ido> but i dumped everything that i thought was gnome related
<dr_willis> try a new user - see if the issue affects them?
<Daisuke_Ido> that could work
<dr_willis> thats like  a top 10 thing in my 'troubleshooting list' to test :)
<Lars_G> Daisuke_Ido: Including firefox? ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> Lars_G: actually, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i've had no problems, either, surprisingly
<Lars_G> Daisuke_Ido: What do you use, konqueror or opera?
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox.
<dr_willis> dilo :)
<totoro7> erm... eh?
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox isn't gnome related, it's an xul app
<genii> totoro7: dillo ia another browser
<jt66> what use would i make of the Desktop plazmoid
<Renegade15> looks like it wasn't quite as working as I thought
<totoro7> genii: oh, thanks for clarifying :-)
<genii> totoro7: np
<rgreening> genii: Change the settings.. make it point to a diff folder if ya like.
<ardchoille> dilla just got updated recently and now has a tabbed ui, iirc
<totoro7> Daisuke_Ido: doesn't firefox require gtk libraries though?
<Daisuke_Ido> totoro7: gtk != gnome
<dr_willis> Lots of things use gtk :)
<genii> rgreening: What ?
<rgreening> and KDE != Qt
<rgreening> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<OzoneNerd> gtk:GNOME :: qt:KDE
<totoro7> I see, gtk just happens to be the technology gnome uses to build its apps, not gnome related at all...
<ardchoille> qt and gtk are simply toolkits
<totoro7> s/the/a
<Lars_G> Daisuke_Ido: Well firefox is GTK related
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's not gnome related
<ardchoille> the desktop environments are built on those toolkits
<Lars_G> Daisuke_Ido: Hmmm yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> and the problem is with gnome-session
<Daisuke_Ido> however
<rgreening> genii: the desktop plasmoid is actually a container called folderview. I t can point to any folder.
<Daisuke_Ido> i installed the beta and upgraded from there
<genii> rgreening: What does that have to do with dillo being a web browser?
<Daisuke_Ido> i miiight be able to fresh-install from a release cd, though i doubt that would make any real difference, as i've been updating once, sometimes twice a day
<rgreening> genii: sry.. meant to jt66. I misclicked. hahaha
<genii> rgreening: OK, no worries then
<jt66> rgreening, say again
<jt66> please
<rgreening> jt66: the desktop plasmoid is actually a container called folderview. I t can point to any folder.
<jt66> rgreening, just folders or other things?
<dr_willis> what other things would you want ?
<rgreening> jt66: so, technically, the "Desktop" folder contents would be displayed, any files, images, somgs, folders, etc
<dr_willis> I just made a directory called "Apps" and had the folder view show them ;) for a quick launcher...
<rgreening> jt66: you can change the folder to be any folder on the system. you can have multiple folderviews open
<jt66> dr_willis, devices whatever
<jt66> dr_willis, just wondering
<dr_willis> point it to /dev/ ? :)
<dr_willis> but that wont do much good.. /media/ might be ok
<jt66> interesting
<rgreening> I point it at my music...
<ardchoille> Is there any way to bring all of the widgets which are currently on the desktop to the front (focued) if you have windows maximised?
<rgreening> yes
<ardchoille> how is that done
<rgreening> the dashboard panel applet
<ardchoille> ah
<ardchoille> I didn't like superkaramba for lack of that featrue
<rgreening> should have been installed and setup by default in the panel. next to the pager
<ardchoille> rgreening: thanks
<rgreening> np
 * NightDragon is away: Gone away for now
 * NightDragon is away: back
<kenpeter> Hi, I have a question. Each time I drag the root folder(or any folder) to the panel, the panel becomes very big.
 * OzoneNerd goes to restart, hopefully this fixes my issue.
<kenpeter> @OzoneNerd, right. The panel extends parts of itself to the top of the screen.
<Guest34352> en?
 * NightDragon is away: -
 * NightDragon is back.
<OzoneNerd> Well, success on one count.
 * genii hands out coffees
<kenpeter> Is it true that I have to use the widget system, rather the traditional desktop?
<OzoneNerd> But, now I get an error when I log in that says: "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
<OzoneNerd> empty"
<dr_willis> kenpeter,  kde4 has no tradational desktop..
<ubuntu> kde is neat
<OzoneNerd> When I click okay, it logs me out.
<OzoneNerd> But I can minimize it and continue working
<dr_willis> Hmm. I have a whole bunch of 'trival scripts' that are bascially text files with 1 command in them. I makde them executabl and thus could run them  (sort of a poor mans alias) but now it seems under 8.10 i MUST have a #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh line at the start or i get a odd malloc message in  the shell..
<alesan> dr_willis: obvious
<kenpeter> @dr_willis, I may refer 8.04's desktop as a "traditional one"
<alesan> dr_willis: you are supposed to have that header...
<dr_willis> alesan,  ive never needed it befor.. so what has changed
<alesan> dr_willis: I am surprised that was possibe before
<alesan> dr_willis: how do you run the scripts?
<dr_willis> example 'script' 1 line...
<dr_willis> df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<alesan> dr_willis: do you run from a konsole or what?
<dr_willis> console, or terminal either one...
<kenpeter> Then I may refer 8.10 as a new kind desktop.
<dr_willis> been able to run these sort of trivial scripts since college days on the unix/sun machines. :)
<dr_willis>  the error message is what gets me...
<dr_willis> malloc: ../bash/dispose_cmd.c:241: assertion botched
<dr_willis> free: called with unallocated block argument
<alesan> dr_willis: well I'd ask in #bash
<alesan> it may be a kernel thing or a bash thing
<alesan> I don't know
<alesan> I have tested here and it works without the header if launched from a bash prompt
<dr_willis> thats.. weird..
<alesan> obviously it wouldn;t work if launched from anything else anywa
<dr_willis> i wonder if i have some  other odd setting in bash.
<alesan> so anyway, you are supposed t ohave the header. if you don't, such behaviour can be expected I think.
<alesan> run then with "bash script" or "sh script" it will work
<dr_willis> i expect it to run in the shelli am using.
<alesan> yes, run "sh command"
<dr_willis>  are you using 32 or 64bit?
<alesan> it will work
<alesan> 64
<alesan> dr_willis: in my opinion "before" it worked by chance
<alesan> now a newer kernel or bash may implement the specs more strictly
<alesan> just put the header that's the right thing to do
<alesan> can you confirm your script is working if you launch it with "sh script"?
<dr_willis> I dont want to. :) im trying to figure out what changed
<genii> dr_willis: ls -l $(which bash)                 does not show it as a symlink to dash or so?
<alesan> genii: just out of curiosity, why do you like $() instead of `` ?
<dr_willis> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 811K 2008-05-12 14:49 /bin/bash*
<genii> alesan: Because when showing someone a command with ` (backtic) it often gets mistaken for ' (single quote)
<alesan> dr_willis: if you don't want to, you are on your own. what you do is plain wrong, if it works it's because of a specific implementation of the system allows yo uto do so
<alesan> genii: well I thought people would use copy&paste but anyway, you are correct
<alesan> in fact, many keyboard layout lack ``
<ardchoille> genii: I've found that (about `) too
<alesan> hey question, I am supposed to keep konversation open while I am upgrading to ibex?
<genii> alesan: I'm not sure it matters much
<ardchoille> alesan: That's up to you really, unless someone is helping you with it
<alesan> if I try to use openoffice it crashes and firefox can't print while the upgrade is being done
<alesan> ardchoille: uh?
<alesan> ardchoille: explain
<ardchoille> if someone were walking you trhough the upgrade?
 * ardchoille hands genii a coffee
<kenpeter> 1 question, no "open in command line" in dolphin@8.10?
<dr_willis> weirdness.. it works with other users on same system.. but not this one user.. well that narrows it down a bit.
<alesan> ardchoille: well... ok.
<genii> ardchoille: Yay, coffee! Thanks
<ardchoille> :)
<kenpeter_> Crash again :(
<sba61> hi, so while installing intrepid I set up this encrypted directory. Where exactly is it now?
<sba61> or is everything but public encrypted?
<ardchoille> sba61: ~/.Private ?
<ardchoille> sba61: from what I've read, it's ~/.Private and you need to put things in it
<sba61> hmm do I need to create that directory myself?
<sba61> I don't think I have it
<esteban_> what is the URL .........spañol
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ScottK> sba61: You have to display hidden files to see it.
<sba61> ScottK: yeah, still don't have it
<ScottK> OK.  Then you don't have it.
<kheas> how do i unhide the menubar in konqueror?
<ardchoille> sba61: http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntu/1084-solving-privacy-issues-
<esteban_>  thank you
<sba61> ardchoille: ok tnx. wow looks like a lot of work... :)
<ardchoille> yw :)
<ardchoille> sba61: But the work is only a one-time thing
<alesan> bye!
<dr_willis> weirdness.. my bash 'issue' just vanished.. i cant even get it to do the error any more...
<genii> dr_willis: Maybe it's covertly learning
<dr_willis> Not sure what the deal was..
<Ashex> !adept > me
<ubottu> Ashex, please see my private message
<Ashex> so, what happened to adept manager in intrepid?
<dr_willis> Im thinking i stumbled upon some bash bug..but cant even verify/reproduce it now
<ardchoille> dr_willis: I bet the devs will like for squashing a bug :P
<ardchoille> s/like/like you/
<dr_willis> Yep...i found it and squashed it!  befor it even existed! its a virtualbug
<ardchoille> hehe
<sba61> ardchoille: it worked, nice
<dr_willis> I need to convert all my mini-scripts to alias's - but i got them all archived  so i can move them from onemachine to another.. :)
<Ashex> so, anyone have adept manager?
<ardchoille> sba61: good to hear, I plan on using it too
<ardchoille> Ashex: I plan to install synpatic.. if it's still in the repos
<Ashex> ardchoille, found it
<kenpeter> @Ashex, I guess I have
<Ashex> all I can say is, wtf
<ardchoille> I'm still on Hardy, is there a way to search for apps in the intrepid repos or maybe online?
<ardchoille> Ashex: Lots of changes in kde4/intrepid
<Ashex> apparently the intelligence level of the adept manager maintainer has dropped in the last 6 months
<Ashex> /usr/bin/adept manager
<Ashex> that's what it is
<kenpeter> I am using 8.10
<ardchoille> Ashex: a binary with a space in the filename?
<Ashex> yep
<Ashex> I seriously can't believe that's what it is
<ardchoille> wow
<Ashex> wait a second
<Ashex> that's false
<Ashex> they redid adept
<Ashex> so, manager is an option now
<ardchoille> Ashex: on Hardy it's;  /usr/bin/adept_manager
<Ashex> I know, completely messed with me
<ardchoille> there's also adept_installer and adept_updater
<Ashex> yeah
<Ashex> they just rolled them all into one apparently
<Ashex> although to be honest, I prefer the kde3 layour of the manager
<Ashex> kde4 is a bit messed up
<Ashex> everyone is on the left
<ardchoille> Ashex:  find /usr/bin | grep adept  you should be able to run those separately
<Ashex> ardchoille, nope, in intrepid it's just one, adept
<alesan> re
<ardchoille> :(
<alesan> ok I have successfully upgraded to ibex and KDE4
<Ashex> ahmed@Phorin:/usr/bin$ ls -a | grep adept
<Ashex> adept
<Ashex> the options are installer, updater, and manager
<Ashex> although manager isn't documented in --help
<Ashex> and volume keys are messed up
<alesan> now, how do I disable the LOUSY irritating "fade" effects and animations??? arrhhhg I am getting crazy :) and also where is the "run" entry in the menu (I have switched to the 'classic' view)
<Ashex> used to be able to just set the master in volume control
<Ashex> that doesn't work now
<ardchoille> Ashex: are gtk/gtk2 apps able to use the kde styles in 8.10?
<kenpeter> "although to be honest, I prefer the kde3 layour of the manager" -----> agree
<NightDragon> hello question
<Ashex> ardchoille, looks like it
<NightDragon> my xorg.conf file got completely bonked
<ardchoille> nice
<NightDragon> but i have a file in
<NightDragon> /etc/x11
<ardchoille> NightDragon: you mean X11, not x11
<NightDragon> that has an xorg.conf.dist-upgrade.20081031blahblahblah
<NightDragon> is that a backup file made by my system right before i upgraded to intrepid?
<NightDragon> right
<ardchoille> NightDragon: sounds like it
<ardchoille> if it is, then you should be able to restore from it
<NightDragon> so if i just sudo cat xorg.conf.dist-upgrade.blahblahblah > xorg.conf, that should restore?
<ardchoille> NightDragon: no, that command will fail on the ">", use sudo cp instead
<NightDragon> mmkay
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> this is pissing me off
<Ashex> kmix is completely broken now
<NightDragon> ardchoille:  if i wanted to use a specific driver
<NightDragon> such as "ati" or fglrx
<NightDragon> would i just include that in this part?
<NightDragon> Section "Device"
<NightDragon> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<NightDragon> EndSection
<ardchoille> !ati | NightDragon
<ubottu> NightDragon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> !paste > NightDragon
<ubottu> NightDragon, please see my private message
<MarshWiggle> Hello, is this where I can ask a kubuntu support question?
<ardchoille> MarshWiggle: yes
<wolfie2x> need some help
<wolfie2x> installed KDE on ubuntu; now too much menu clutter; too many apps and tools
<wolfie2x> is there some tool to organize it? somebody here said there was
<MarshWiggle> Thanks. I did a fresh install (not upgrade) of 8.10 which I downloaded yesterday. Everything seemeds to go fine, except when I log in, the system hangs and wont go past the login splash screen. The failsafe login also has the flowwing error message:
<MarshWiggle> "X session: unable to launch failsafe X session --- x-terminal-emulator not found; abourting"
<deftone> how can i find out if the live release works with my intel gm965 chipset?
<genii> deftone: Run the livecd
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: I know you can add "NotShowIn=GNOME;" to your kde menu items in /usr/share/applications to have them not appear in gnome
<genii> MarshWiggle: Is this install inside of a virtual machine of some type?
<MarshWiggle> no, just a regular install
<MarshWiggle> used the full hard drive partition on a P4 pc
<genii> MarshWiggle: I have not yet seen this issue. I recommend to bug report it to launchpad
<MarshWiggle> Thanks
<MarshWiggle> the bug seems similar to people who upgraded from the 8.04 remix (their's wouldn't go past the splash screen and the failsafe didn't work)
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: thx! that should do it..
<MarshWiggle> the difference with that bug is that it always took them back to the log in, and they didn't recieve any error message like i did
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: i know it's the long way but it's all I know
<ardchoille> I'm still on Hardy, is there a way to search for apps in the intrepid repos or maybe online?
<ardchoille> I seem to remember a website that allowed that
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: why long? just add that line right?
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: yes, but it needs to be added to every gnome menu item. There should be a tool to allow that
<genii> MarshWiggle: If the symptoms are not identical, report it as a new bug.
<MarshWiggle> okay
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: ahh! every menu? that's a bit messy
<genii> MarshWiggle: Perhaps reference the other in your report
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: all the ones you don't want shown in the kde menus, yes it's a bit messy
<ardchoille> ah, found it; http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: I'm talking about the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<ardchoille> woot! Window Maker is in interpid repos :)
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: i'll have a look in those
<alesan> which was window maker
<ardchoille> alesan: It's a nice window manager: http://www.windowmaker.info/
<dr_willis> old-skool windowmaker
<ardchoille> I may be installing Intrepid after all
<ardchoille> dr_willis: yeah
<MarshWiggle> i heard it's pretty fast
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: OMG there are 101+ files there.. how do i figure which ones?
<dr_willis> I had issues with windowmaker using the wrong size  icons on its desktop
<alesan> yeah I remember now
<dr_willis> its so minimal - it better be fast. :)
<alesan> damn KDE4 has changed so many things............ how do I set the menu to show a K instead of the lousy left arrow?
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: Like i said, it's a bit messy. You can open some of them in a text editor
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: *sigh* ok..
<dr_willis> The the whole windowmaker/gnu desktop project started gettting a little odd and going  the 'neXt' type clone route..
<ardchoille> dr_willis: yes, and for those who like neXt, there's gnustep
<dr_willis> ardchoille,   and it keeps all 10 of those people happy...
<dr_willis> :)
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: btw does KDE feels slower than gnome usually?
<alesan> wolfie2x: not at all
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: I have turned off all effects
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: Is there a reason you need both gnome and kde desktops installed? gnome apps run in kde nicely and vice versa
<dr_willis> I find kde4 MUCH slower on my laptop then gnome..
<alesan> wolfie2x: especially if you load many applications
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: I wanted to see how KDE was
<genii> dr_willis: Me too. thats why I'm on 3.5 almost all the time
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: I have found kde to be much faster than gnome and I'm using 187mb of ram with lots of stuff open
<alesan> dr_willis: what are you saying :)
<dr_willis> aplus i get weird video  issues on kde4 on my laptop
<alesan> of course firsth thing I did is to uninstall that obscenity that is dolphin
<cryptovenom> how to fix the display power down problem in 8.10 kubuntu ?
<alesan> dolphin is the most pointless piece of software ever
<dr_willis> menus pop up the first time. thers like 'jumbled  pixles' untill tehy redraw the first time
<ScottK> dr_willis: Known issue.
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: it's just that when i minimize and restore apps, it feels like it's slightly slow to drow the toolbars and panes
<ScottK> It's not just you.
<alesan> wolfie2x: yeah those '3d' effects are so annoying
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: slow to draw i mean
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: Well, I don't allow any effects so it could be that
<alesan> wolfie2x: I whish I knew how to disable those completely
<wolfie2x> no i have all effects off
<rgreening> Qt 4.5 will address a lot of those slow issues
<alesan> ardchoille: how to you disable??
<wolfie2x> KDE simply was unusable on my lappy with effects
<dr_willis> Theres people that LOVE dolpnin, then there are people that knew how to use konqueror.. :)
<ardchoille> alesan: I refused to install nvidia drivers :)
<alesan> ardchoille: I have intel drivers that work great especially with xranrd, several monitors etc
<alesan> but I want to disable the lousy 3d
 * genii hugs the Intel 945GM in his laptop!
<wolfie2x> alesan: I remeber just one setting to turn off all effects
<ardchoille> can't you just change the "nvidia" in xorg.conf to "nv" and disable effects?
<ardchoille> after restarting x of course
<alesan> ardchoille: me?
<ardchoille> general question
<ardchoille> sounds like it would work
<alesan> work for what?
<ardchoille> disabling 3d
<alesan> ...
<ardchoille> nv doesn't do 3d, nvidia does
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: i don't know if 3d was disabled but all the compiz like were disabled for me
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: do u find the new plasmoid concept good?
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: i just can't see how it's better than the plain old desktop
<ardchoille> I usually have tons of windows open and never see my desktop, so plasma wouldn't be a gain for me
<alesan> well
<alesan> I don't have many windows usually
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: is there a way to make look evolution better on KDE.. it looks all screwed up
<alesan> but the backgorund for me it's a konsole with 12 sessions open
<alesan> that is NEVER closed
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: no idea, but kde has kontact, a nice PIM. Perhaps look into switching to kontact
<ardchoille> alesan: you need screen
<wolfie2x> alesan: why use a desktop at all then? should be much faster
<ardchoille> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11 (intrepid), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: switching things is a real pain.. I switched from outlook to evolution.. dnt ever want to do a switch again
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: understandable
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: fwiw, evolution can export things and kontact can import things.. should make for less work. Just something to think about
<abby87> anybody has kubuntu alternate cd (i386) torrent link the one on the site is broken http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download ?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: do ppl use KDE browser or they just use FF?
<alesan> wolfie2x: what should be much faster?
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: i mean is KDE browser as good as FF/opera?
<alesan> ardchoille: why?
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: I use ff, and will until konqeror works with my bank's website
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: personal preference really
<genii> abby87: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.10/
<wolfie2x> alesan: just being on console mode (some runlevel thing)
<alesan> wolfie2x: what if I have to use firefox, the gimp, and other stuff?
<ardchoille> alesan: screen allow you to have multiple session in one console, so you can use it in tty1. I used to use screen+mutt+irssi+links in tty1 and when x broke I was like "pfft, I'll fix it next week"
<abby87> genii: thanks a lot !!!
<genii> abby87: You're welcome
<ardchoille> alesan: those work well in kde, I use them in Kubuntu
<alesan> ardchoille: I want to be able to copy and paste between terminals and graphical apps and see both tihngs at the same time
<alesan> ardchoille: what?
<ardchoille> alesan: screen allows splitting to see multiple screens at once, and screen allows copy/paste :)
<wolfie2x> alesan: i thought since u r a console geek u browse via cmd line browser :) whts the name of it again?
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: midnight commander?
<alesan> lynx
<ardchoille> oh, web browser
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: copy/paste? good old terminal allows that too?
<ardchoille> wolfie2x: I don't know how to copy/paste between apps in tty1
<alesan> ardchoille: tty1 is the console in no graphics mode (no X)?
<ardchoille> yes
<alesan> you use gpm and the central button to copy/paste there
<ardchoille> actually, if you set ip up correctly, you don't even need x
<wolfie2x> ardchoille: no i meant copy paste on gnome terminal..
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<wolfie2x> this "screen" thing looks interesting.. should try it
<dr_willis> and 'mc' - gotta use mc
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> yep
 * genii screens his irssi
<dr_willis> amuseing thing about screen is how most of the guides all cover this topic and that topic..but then say 'i wont cover split screens here'  and None of them ever cover it.. :)
<dr_willis> at leeast the ones i found all seemed to be repeates of the same identical guide from somewhere. :)
<genii> dr_willis: It's just a variation of the old concept of "code re-use" and thn when you don't know the magic command, mention it but omit details
<ardchoille> dr_willis: I split my screens once.. and then kept posting things in the wrong screen
<ardchoille> s/screen/window/
<dr_willis> split screen screens.. containing split irssi screens...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> 'twin' is a neat alternative to screen.. but its gotten not much love lately. and is a pain to use now a days
<genii> My mind begins to boggle at resursively split screens
<ardchoille> I did that once
<MarshWiggle> if when starting failsafe I get, "X session: unable to launch failsafe X session --- x-terminal-emulator not found; abourting", would anyone know how to install x-terminal-emulator?
<edwardk> i'm able to connect on my wireless using ubuntu8.10   but not kub 8.10
<dr_willis> thats a 'alternative' thing i think. You may need to install 'xterm' or 'rxvt'
<MarshWiggle> thanks
<ardchoille> dr_willis: xterm is installed with the system
<dr_willis> thats what i was thinking also ardchoille
<dr_willis> but i was going to verify that.  :)
<dr_willis> it could be his 'alternatives' are confused
<ardchoille> yeah
<dr_willis> ls -l /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 2008-09-27 17:19 /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator -> /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator*
<dr_willis> ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2008-10-19 03:48 /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator -> /usr/bin/gnome-terminal.wrapper
<dr_willis> Mine is set to use gnome-terminal.wrapper
<MarshWiggle> so i'd just need to reset it to the correct path?
<dr_willis> gee..... SOME day it calls the real term :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives  --list x-terminal-emulator
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives  --config  x-terminal-emulator
<ardchoille> mine is setup to use konsole
<dr_willis> and Pick the one you want to use. :)
<deftone> how do i know if my beta was upgraded to the live release?
<MarshWiggle> i'm thinking my kde login and failsafe login problems have somethign to do with these alternatives
<deftone> i agree with you MarshWiggle....when i choose one or the other i don't see any difference.
<MarshWiggle> in response to "pdate-alternatives  --list x-terminal-emulator" it says, "no alternatives for x-terminal-emulator"
<genii> So try instlling it
<genii> Gah, typos
<deftone> how do i know if i'm upgraded to the live release of kubuntu 8.10?
<dr_willis> lsb_release -a
<genii> MarshWiggle: kde3 or kde4 ?
<dr_willis> and see. :)
<MarshWiggle> i'm guessing it didnt' install when i used the install CD. i wonder what part of kde didnt' install so that didn't work
<dr_willis> failsafe login just starts X and a terminal window.
<genii> MarshWiggle: The default would be konsole for 3 and konsole-kde4 for 4
<deftone> what should it say dr_wilis?
<dr_willis> You could install some other uber-light desktop for a similer failsafe  thing.
<dr_willis> should give the verson # you are using
<deftone> i had the beta....would it say beta if it's still beta or no?
<dr_willis> MarshWiggle,  Hmm..  I dont think ive ver seen a ubuntu/kubuntu NOT install the alternatives stuff.. its very core to the system
<dr_willis> if its beta.. then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<dr_willis> or just trry the update/upgrade now and see
<deftone> k it's downloading now...thanks dr.
<ardchoille> hmm.. repos are nice and zippy again
<deftone> quick question....ever notice that ugly little background for the applets near clock? is there a way to fix that or do i have just have to deal with it? lol
<dr_willis> You mean the Cashew button?
<deftone> no....like my wireless manager applet and opera applet and hp printer applet have a black square background
<MarshWiggle> ah yeah i found it pretty off too dr_willis, I downloaded Kubuntu 8.10 yesterday and it all seemeds to go fine. but now it freezes on the splash screen after logging into kde, and give me the "no x-terminal-emulator" when i try to use failsafe.. pretty annoying as it seems too many thigns are missing tha shouldn't be
<deftone> whereas the trashcan or plugged in devices applets dont' have that..they're just nice icons on their own
<MarshWiggle> (by all seems to go fine, that was the install; i've never been able to log in)
<bill> Hello all
<MarshWiggle> hi bill
<bill> Does anyone know how to install opera in kubuntu?
<deftone> yes bill
<dr_willis> I go to the opera web site and get their packages
<bill> Done that
<ardchoille> opera is in the partner repo
<ardchoille> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<deftone> just go to opera site...install the linux for hardy...it works just fine
<dr_willis> I diddnet think it was in the repos any more
<deftone> it is? i looked for it and it wasn't there two weeks ago
<ardchoille> you need to enable the partner repo in sources
<deftone> how do u do that ardchoille?
<ardchoille> well, I would just open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor and uncomment all the "partner" lines
<bill> Soi I don't download the file and then install it?
<ardchoille> deftone: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> deftone: after that's done you need to; apt-get update
<ardchoille> er, sudo apt-get update
<deftone> u could do that bill
<ardchoille> but installing opera from the repos means the package manager will keep it up to date
<deftone> i agree with ardchoille
<bill> I click on it and nothing happands.My hd blinks but no install.
<deftone> but man there are so many i don't wanna screw something up
<dr_willis> use the terminal, or look in the menus for a icon..
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg -i whateveritscalled.deb
<ardchoille> deftone: the partner repos will have the word ?partner" in the line, just uncomment them (remove the #)
<Dig_> From my personal experience, after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. The source.list will not be correct. That means you cannot boot into a graphical interface.  I need to add the latest kernel entry the source.list in command line, in order to make it work.
<ardchoille> Dig_: how does the sources.list file have anything to do with keeping you from booting into X ?
<ardchoille> Dig_: do you mean menu.lst ?
<Dig_> sorry, yes
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<Dig_> Not sure other people have this kind of problem.
<dr_willis> I dotn see opera in the   partner repos
<deftone> bill did u get my pm?
<ardchoille> dr_willis: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/o/
<dr_willis> well they dident show up under intrepid i just searched..
<ardchoille> maybe intrepid uses a diff url than hardy does
<ardchoille> for the partner repo
<genii> did you do the sudo apt-get update           ?  ;)
<dr_willis> The opera packages there have  release names,, from dapper to hardy. but no intrepid
<ardchoille> maybe intrepid stuff is still being worked on
<ardchoille> it isn't finished, IMHO
<pasal102> hi..is there anyway to get kbluetooth work in intrepid? kernel downgrade or something?
<dr_willis> Goes well with KDE4 then. :)
<ardchoille> they should have held off on kde4 until 9.04
<dr_willis> or till 2010
<dr_willis> :)
<pasal102> or bluez packages?
<ardchoille> dr_willis: :)
<deftone> what's the best media player?
<ardchoille> exactly what is a Jackalope?
<genii> ardchoille: A fictional animal
<dr_willis> jackalope = a rabbit with horns,  from texas
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> so the release will be fictional as well?
<dr_willis> They are real! I tell ya!
<ardchoille> dr_willis: and they live with leprachauns!
<dr_willis> I know someone, that knew someone, that had a uncle  that gpt attacked by one!
<genii> http://www.jackalope.com/GRAPHICS/jackalope_myth.jpg
<dr_willis> You see leprachauns when you eat Locoweed.
<dr_willis> :P
<TomBean> hi everyone. I've got a network problem after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10. I've looked on the kubuntu forums and found other people with problems with realtek network cards, which is what I have. When I looked into my interfaces file the device (eth0) wasn't listed, so I added it back and did /etc/init.d/networking restart and it gave me some errors. Can someone help me make sense of this?
<dr_willis> that picture proves its real!
<genii> dr_willis: Hehe
<deftone> lmfao
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. there are no 'stars' in the picture - thus it has to be a conspericy!
<dr_willis> Or the things live on the moon.
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> haha
<genii> TomBean: Please use the pastebin to show us the errors it reports
<deftone> what's the best media player for kubuntu?
<genii> !paste | TomBean
<ubottu> TomBean: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ardchoille> deftone: some folks swear by mplayer
<dr_willis> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dr_willis> xmms is gone :)
<genii> deftone: Some people also swear by a phonograph so your mileage may vary
<deftone> i want an all in one deal...lol
 * dr_willis gets out his 8-track tape player
<deftone> does xbmc work for ubuntu?
<ardchoille> deftone: no such anilmal
<dr_willis> I do like SongBird.
<deftone> i tried that out and it's nice
<pasal102> hi everyone. Is there anyway to get kbluetooth working in intrepid? kernel or bluez downgrade or something?
<deftone> question for ya......i think i finally found the topdog wireless xp drivers i need....what's the best to switch to that driver instead of the one i currently have?
<Guest23292> so, i accidently enabled desktop effects in kde4 (intrepid) when i shouldnt have.. now i cant access the desktop at all.. how can i disable the desktop effects from the cmd line ?
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about warrior rabbits
<TomBean> genii: sorry, for some reason its working perfectly now! I swear to $DEITY that I tried several times and it kept getting some timeout error, but now its working fine. Sorry for the trouble......
<genii> TomBean: No worries :)
<wishie> bugger it. just blew away ~/.kde/
<wishie> its only a fresh install anyway.
<pasal102> wishie: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/386613-desktop-effects-crashed-kde-4-a.html
 * tylahn flops
<yaptop> i'm trying to access a folder on my windows machine using samba but it's asking me to put in a username and password and my windows machine doesn't require a username/password to login
<deftone> can someone tell me how to install XBMC Media Center?
<alesan> hey but how do I unmount a USB device with this lousy KDE4??
<deftone> open dolphine
<deftone> *dolphin
<deftone> right click on device and hit safely remove "device name"
<deftone> or u can click on the computer icon near the clock and hit the eject button
<alesan> where do I find the device in dolphin?
<genii> deftone: Perhaps the ppa mentioned in post #7 here has been updated to 8.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458675
<tylahn> How do I get an OS from another hard drive to boot up in grub?
<alesan> I want to go back to KDE3 :)
<alesan> :(
<deftone> u don't have to grub bootloader tylahn?
<alesan> this KDE4 is the worst thing ever :( they did it all in a wrong way
<tylahn> I have grub, but I don't know how to find out what my other disk is called.
<deftone> other operating systems
<alesan> today's the most frustrating day since when my wife got me cheating :(
<deftone> should be under that
<alesan> it won't even see my bluetooth mouse
<alesan> xrandr's broken
<deftone> you can edit grub config file to call it whatever u want once your in linux
<tylahn> is there a way for me to run something which can detect the OS on the other drive?
<genii> tylahn: Only the two hd in there?
<tylahn> genii: yeah.
<deftone> what's the os on the other drive?
<tylahn> Freebsd
<genii> tylahn: Most likely grub will know it then as hd(1,0)     (second hard drive, first partition)
<genii> tylahn: Since bsd has it's own bootloader you could chainload it
<tylahn> ...what's that?
<deftone> hey genii: that thread is over a year old...is there a more recent one?
<genii> deftone: Old?  May 30th, 2008
<genii> tylahn: Look at /boot/grub/menu.lst to see example of Windows chainload
<deftone> ah! didn't se that post....sorry my bad
<tylahn> okay
<genii> tylahn: Use same principle to chainload the BSD drive
<tylahn> hmm...well I tried to edit it earlier, and it didn't work
<genii> tylahn: However, inside BSD it will likely have incorrect mount lists in places like fstab
<genii> tylahn: For this you will need to ask in some BSD support place however, and not here
 * tylahn nods
<deftone> genii: do i just add to the very bottom of the source list or do the additions have to go on a specific line?
<tylahn> thanks anyways :3
<genii> deftone: Bottom
<deftone> ty
<tylahn> I'll have it figured out in no time
<genii> tylahn: Best luck :)
<tylahn> actually, I spent all day just trying to get xorg to work in bsd
<tylahn> it was kind of crazy
<genii> deftone: np
<genii> tylahn: UFS can be mounted under linux. So you can boot to Kubuntu, mount the BSD drive, make edits to it, etc
<tylahn> oh, cool.
<tylahn> lemme go do that
<tylahn> it's kind of crazy, up until maybe july of this year I always thought linux was like just text and numbers
<genii> tylahn: Likely just need something like from ad0s1    to ad1s1
<KWGoD> what program plays .exe?
<KWGoD> anyone?
<deftone> wow it worked! thanks genii!
<KWGoD> what program plays .exe?
<tylahn> I'm trying to mount the ufs volume, but it doesn't seem to respond.
<dr_willis>  you can use wine to 'run' some windows programs
<genii> deftone: Have fun :)
<genii> tylahn: One minute
<tylahn> okay
<genii> tylahn: No additonal drivers should be needed. What mount command are you giving?
<tylahn> just the general right-click on the drive
<tylahn> I've never mounted a drive in a terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: at home now, and the gnome-session issue never occured
<Daisuke_Ido> not today, anyway
<dr_willis> magic!
<dr_willis> all sorts of bugs vanishing
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, except i didn't update anything except base-files
<genii> tylahn: OK. Try in Konsole:  sudo mkdir /media/bsd              then what drive is it? sdb sdc or so. if sdb:     sudo mount -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/sdb1 /media/bsd        ..then see if some error or else if not, try to:  ls /media/bsd\
<genii> tylahn: Ignore the \ at very last, a typo from me
<omkar> KDE in 8.10 is not supported
<omkar> wahts ther eason
<omkar> Wahts the reason
<omkar> I have 1Gb of System Memory
<omkar> Graphics Card
<omkar> of 256 mb
<omkar> sorry to write in this way
<omkar> anyone there?
<genii> Yes
<genii> !enter | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genii> omkar: What do you mean by "not supported" ?
<omkar> Wahts the reason my KDE Environment doesn't works on my latest Updated Ubuntu 8.10
<omkar> I previously had Gnome which I Updated to Ubuntu Ibex
<omkar> now How come they say I can't update to KDE 4?
<omkar> I have the requirements right?
<dr_willis> You can update/install kde4
<omkar> ohhh
<omkar> do they need more Space
<omkar> I mean more hard disk space
<omkar>  I have 4gb of Space
<omkar> Do i need to increase it?
<dr_willis> Of course they need more space..
<dr_willis> 4gb is rahter small for a linux install.. it may fit
<genii> 4Gb is marginal
<omkar> now how come I can increase my HDD space I have free space
<dr_willis> i use the gparted tool from a live cd to resize my drives
<Daisuke_Ido> now it's doing it again
<omkar> plz guys guide me
 * Daisuke_Ido headdesks
<Daisuke_Ido> off to kde for me!
<omkar> hey guys I had 9GB
<dr_willis> boot live cd/ install/run gparted or qtparted, and resize...
<omkar> okay If i free my size from windows
<omkar> can i merge it into current ubuntu parition
<omkar> partition
<omkar> anyone here knws the concept of LVM
<dr_willis> thats possible..
<dr_willis> start with the basics first then worry about lvm
<omkar> by which we can merge the free paritions to the existing /dev/hda7
<omkar> ya but how ?
<omkar> willis
<dr_willis> if you are only messing with 9 or so GB you dont need to mess with lvm
<dr_willis> boot live cd   ,  install then  run gparted or qtparted, , use it to resize your partitions
<genii> If they are beside each other. Also you need install ntfs-progs if from livecd before resizing those types drives is possible
<dr_willis> if this is vista you may want touse vista to resize the ntfs filesystem . it will be faster.
<omkar> no I have just winXP
<dr_willis> shrink down windows.. then boot live cd. and enlarge linux
<omkar> okay u mean I can merge
<omkar> right?
<dr_willis> You will resize windows..  that will shrink it. and leave part of the drive unallocated. that unallocated space then gets merged into the linux partition
<omkar> oks
<omkar> bye I would be bakc
<omkar> back
<dr_willis> I would suggest backing up imporntant data
<omkar> okays
 * genii hands out more coffees in large Kubuntu mugs
<Daisuke_Ido> aaaalrighty then
<deftone> genii: what's the best dock manager for kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<genii> deftone: I don't use any so not an authority :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i can see i'm going to have to build the spacer plasmoid
<Daisuke_Ido> since that's something simple that apparently couldn't be included
<deftone> how do i stop "top" ?
<deftone> lol
<dr_willis> q
<dr_willis> or excape
<deftone> k thanks...lmfao...i'm such a newb i swear.
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive
 * genii sips
<Daisuke_Ido> thank you genii
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: You're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> now is there an analogue to the old Places kicker widget?
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Maybe QuickAccess plasmoid?
<Daisuke_Ido> i checked that out, but it wasn't waht i was looking for
<Daisuke_Ido> turns out i can kinda get what i want through lancelot
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Plasmoids is a good resource, even if you aren't finding one that exactly fits your needs
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like a nice resource
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like you've got me back in the kde crowd
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I'm still 3.5 but will make the big switch grudgingly around Christmas to 4.1 or so
<dwidmann> genii: at that rate, why not wait til the end of January (kde 4.2)
<genii> dwidmann: I just might
 * genii forks off 3.5 and works on 3.6
<genii> ;)
<dwidmann> hehe
<dwidmann> I wonder how hard it would be for me to build 3.5.9 from source ...
<Daisuke_Ido> call it gde
<Guest73958> isn't the current version 3.5.10 ?
<genii> Guest73958: Yes
<dwidmann> Guest73958: yes, but I have issues with it too
<dwidmann> All I want is functional support for multiple screens ... :(
<genii> Well, 3:12am... time to put the coffee away and sleep. Good night to all
<Daisuke_Ido> is it not possible to run amarok and amarok 2 alongside each other?
<genii> I will be away until Tuesday so keep the caffeine flowing :)
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: I'm doing that right now, on Hardy
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: short of compiling one of them though, I'm not sure it can be done in intrepid
<Daisuke_Ido> then i stay with 1.4.x
<Daisuke_Ido> because 2 just isn't there yet
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: good choice.
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: 2 is missing a lot of features at this point in the game ... it has come a long way and is pretty non-crashy at this point though
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: I guess we call this point in the road minimally functional?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll call it winamp until it's half as useful as 1.4
<deftone> i installed cairo-dock but can't seem to get it going...am i doing something wrong?
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using a video driver that allows for compositing?
<deftone> u talking to me Daisuke?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> also...
<Daisuke_Ido> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<deftone> i don't know....i have the Intel GM965
<deftone> i'm a newbie
<Daisuke_Ido> then you should be okay
<dwidmann> In other words, yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> that tends to be the most common issue with docks, so at least that's out of the way :)
<Daisuke_Ido> now, on to why it's not running...  can you launch it from a terminal and tell us what it says?
<alesan> hey, do you have an idea if there is a "quicklauncher" widget for the new KDE4 thing?
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<deftone> few quick windows pop up but so fast i can't read them quickly enough...then nothing happens
<Daisuke_Ido> deftone: open konsole and run cairo-dock from there
<Daisuke_Ido> it won't disappear :)
<deftone> command now found
<deftone> just type in run cairo-dock  ?
<temp11> anyone have ran quicken on ubuntu?
<deftone> i see the process in the processes...
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<temp11> is their anyway to run it? smoothly?
<Daisuke_Ido> temp11: yeah, in windows
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i think it's gotten better in wine recently, let me double check
<deftone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock    i did what it told me here....any ideas Daisuke?
<Daisuke_Ido> deftone: are you using hardy?
<Daisuke_Ido> temp11: what version of quicken?
<alesan> hey probably my package is corrupted and the K menu has an icon of a left arrow. How can I reinstall the correct icon?
<deftone> no i'm not but there's not intrepid instructions.....i got it running by downloading the libs actually
<dwidmann> alesan: well, whichever package it is, you could reinstall it either with adept or with "apt-get install --reinstall packagename"
<alesan> dwidmann: do you have an idea which package has the KDE menu?
<Daisuke_Ido> deftone: cairo dock is in the repos now
<dwidmann> alesan: no one package in particular
<master_> How can I not have kubuntu load the stupid kvm_intel model when it boots?  (so I can run virtualbox)
<Daisuke_Ido> deftone: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<alesan> dwidmann: or, is it possible the KDE4 has a left arrow instead of the K icon?
<Daisuke_Ido> will take care of all dependencies as well
<dwidmann> alesan: unless you're just talking about the actual kmenu's icon ...
<alesan> yes the icon of the menu'
<dwidmann> alesan: ah, one moment (or three)
<deftone> should i uninstall what i have in there now?
<Daisuke_Ido> deftone: it should do it for you
<deftone> i installed one already but it wasn't through sudo apt-get
<deftone> so should i uninstall what is in there then start over with sudo apt-get?
<dwidmann> alesan: maybe kde-icons-oxygen
<alesan> dwidmann: what do you have as an icon for the K menu?
<dwidmann> alesan: hmm, better idea, create a new user account and log into it and see what it's icon is, if it's the k-icon it's a user-level config issue
<dwidmann> 150 packages to go for my upgrade to intrepid :)
<alesan> dwidmann: were you using KDE4 before?
<dwidmann> alesan: yeah, on my laptop at least ... using fluxbox on my desktop
<spawn57> hi folks, is there way to change the play hotkey on my keyboard to play/pause amarok instead of just play? ..
<dwidmann> spawn57: check under amarok's global shortcuts
<deftone> Daisuke: how can i remove what i installed and clean it up?
<spawn57> dwidmann: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> deftone: it will remove the one you installed by hand
<ekontsevoy> Can I configure how application switching works? I just booted up Kubuntu first time ever from a live CD (I've been a Gnome user) and the way app switching is done isn't my cup of tea. How do I configure that?
<Daisuke_Ido> what do you mean?  like...  alt-tab?
<deftone> oh i got ya!
<deftone> o.k sorry for being annoying...ty
<ekontsevoy> Daisuke_Ido: yes. On a live CD it's like a combination of a rolling icon list in the background with a flashy but annoying 3D graphics in the front
<deftone> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<deftone> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<deftone> so i would type in     sudo apt-get autoremove cairo-dock  ?
<spawn57> dwidmann: the key isn't detecting
<Daisuke_Ido> ekontsevoy: system settings > desktop > all effects > scroll down to the alt-tab choices and take your pick
<Daisuke_Ido> deftone: what exactly are you typing in?
<deftone> i got that message:      Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove item
<ekontsevoy> Daisuke_Ido: cool, lemme reboot into livecd again then! :) BTW: which browser do you guys use under Kubuntu?
<ekontsevoy> I've tried Opera on Gnome but it always felt foreign (Qt app) - does it play nice under KDE?
<Daisuke_Ido> ekontsevoy: i just use firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> but i'm desktop agnostic
<Daisuke_Ido> i use whatever works best
<favro> I like elinks - cuts down on the adds
<favro> *ads
<Daisuke_Ido> favro: so does adblock
<Daisuke_Ido> i see about as many as you do
<ekontsevoy> Daisuke_Ido: wow... Firefox is THE REASON I want to leave Gnome behind. It's very slow... Especially when the laptop is running on the battery
<Daisuke_Ido> deftone: you didn't answer the question
<Daisuke_Ido> ekontsevoy: to each his own
<deftone> i'm trying to remove cairo-dock
<Daisuke_Ido> why aren't you trying to INSTALL cairo-dock
<deftone> so i can intall from the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> installing from the repos will automatically remove any other you have installed.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you must do it by hand, sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock
<deftone> o.k but when i did that i got a message: Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them
<Daisuke_Ido> that isn't the whole message
<deftone> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<deftone> those two lines is what i got
<Daisuke_Ido> that isn't the whole message either.
<kb0rkd> ji
<kb0rkd> how do I upgrade to the new one command line?
<micha_> hey is there a save way to upgrade to 8.10 ... do i have to edit /etc/sourcelist
<favro> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<micha_> administration software sources ??? fuck it i edit /etc/sourcelist
<Guest7558> micha_: language please...
<kb0rkd> w00t upgrading now!!!
<kb0rkd> is it cool the intrepid?
<kb0rkd> is there little chat because it's latte?
<kb0rkd> how many packages in total?
<alesan> kb0rkd: KDE4 is lousy
<alesan> I'm having so many problems I really regret I upgraded
<alesan> maybe with another window manager it's different
<micha_> kde4 is f*ck <--- watch my language :)
<favro> and some have found joy in the upgrade - it is a crap shoot
 * faileas signs
<faileas> *sighs
 * faileas wonders if it would have hurt to try it first before upgrading ;)
<faileas> thats what i did ;p
<favro> the live cd is built for a reason...
<alesan> I wanted to upgrade kernel soon because my thinkpad T61 had some delay when resuming from suspend
 * faileas installed it on a spare box ;p
<alesan> I did the upgrade and I overlooked the part where they say it's KDE4 only
<faileas> alesan: there's a post on the forums on how to downgrade to 3.5 i think
<kb0rkd> i have it alrady
<alesan> faileas: do you have more references? which forum?
<alesan> kb0rkd: what, downgraded??
<faileas> alesan: one moment ;)
<kb0rkd> kde4 powns ya'll
<kb0rkd> no hardy
<kb0rkd> I was asking the intrepid
<kb0rkd> those for you that complain about kde4 you gotta learn how to use, yu n00bs
<micha_> pff
<faileas> someone lacks patience : http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=03dd6e75a3859a1426a4ec8a10d30c0e&t=960742&highlight=kde+3.5+downgrade was the link for alesan
<alesan> test
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> alesan: you missed the link ;p
<favro> alesan: fail
<faileas> http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=03dd6e75a3859a1426a4ec8a10d30c0e&t=960742&highlight=kde+3.5+downgrade
<deftone> Anyone have luck with Cairo-Dock in Intrepid?
<alesan> faileas: that post looks cool!
<faileas> alesan: ymmv, i've never done it myself
<alesan> faileas: I understand that
<alesan> now, I will go to bed, I'm very tired and this KDE4 thing depressed me a lot.
<deftone> Anyone using Cairo-Dock on 8.10?
<__Widget__> hmm... i just freshly installed kubuntu 8.10, loaded Adept to install some stuuf, but that crashed, tried again,,, crashed. Rebooted PC, now when ever I try log in.. it starts to load them icons, monitor flicks off, then on and have to type user/pass in again
<__Widget__> anyone know how to fix ?
 * __Widget__ is sad :(
<Renegade15> good evening
<Renegade15> does anybody know what can cause annoying random disconnects from the network?
<dwidmann> __Widget__: try running " sudo apt-get update"
<faileas> Renegade15: wired or wireless?
<Renegade15> wired
<dwidmann> Renegade15: poor signal, poor wireless card and/or drivers?
<faileas> dwidmann: hence me asking wired or wireless
<__Widget__> dwidmann: i cant even lof into kubuntu
<__Widget__> log*
<Renegade15> it worked fine for years under windows, and it works fine the large majority of the day...it's just that, reliably, at a random point in time during the day, it will completely lose connection to the network, and be fine when rebooted
<dwidmann> __Widget__: press  ctrl+alt+f1, and do it from there
<Renegade15> widget: your problem wouldn't happen to have to occured after the upgrade wanted to reboot?
<__Widget__> i couldnt upgrade... was a fresh install.. i tried doing the Hardware Device Driver thing for Video card.. that was taking too long.. didnt start to dload.. so i canceled, loaded adept.. locked up and came up with a message...
<__Widget__> i tried loading adept again like it asked, but same issue... so i hit reset button
<Renegade15> have you tried recovery mode -> fix X server?
<__Widget__> hmm... good question.. no lol.. will try that.. thnx :)
<__Widget__> forgot all about that pp
<__Widget__> :p
<Renegade15> is that an nVidia or ATI card?
<__Widget__> nvid
<Renegade15> hmm...don't know about those. But with my ATI, I had problems using the automatic/repository-provided drivers; after I deinstalled them via adept and installed the .deb from ATI, the card worked fine
<Renegade15> maybe try that
<dwidmann> __Widget__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<__Widget__> never installed .deb b4
<Renegade15> it's very windows-like
<Renegade15> you basically just execute it
<__Widget__> ya, gonna try through terminal again.. did taht with 804.. but forgot bout it
<Renegade15> that was in 8.04 actually...though guessing from some X recoveries earlier, it'll be the same this time
<faileas> though from command line i think the command is sudo dpkg -i  /path/to/the.deb
<Dragonath> heh, seems that youtube is crashing firefox almost every time I close the tab it's in
<Dragonath> where can I file this bug?
<Renegade15> so...about that network problem of mine. It really seems entirely random. Could be a certain period after booting, but I never stopped the time. One suggestion I found online was that it has problems updating its own data from DHCP, but that doesn't seem very likely to me...the connection is fine after a reboot
<dwidmann> Dragonath: www.launchpad.net
<Renegade15> I've had this problem before in 8.04, but I hoped it'd be gone with the upgrade and new version of network manager
<Renegade15> alas, half an hour ago, it happened again
<Dragonath> thanks
<Renegade15> as said, it's a wired connection, and it's less than ten meters...so I rule out dropping signals or anything of the like
<Renegade15> any ideas what could be the problem?
<favro> Renegade15: anything mentioned in dmesg?
<deftone> can anyone tell me what this means?
<deftone> (cairo-dock-application-factory.c:cairo_dock_create_surface_from_xpixmap:123)
<deftone>  This pixmap is undefined. It can happen for exemple for a window that is in a minimized statewhen the dock is launching.
<Renegade15> looks like a line/function from a c source file related to the error you get
<deftone> when i try to run cairo-dock that's what i get
<deftone> i can see cairo in the processes but not on my desktop
<Renegade15> have you looked into this: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/397848-autostart-cairo-dock.html
<Renegade15> favro: regarding what?
<favro> Renegade15: about the network dropping
<Renegade15> the moment of dropping? can't check right now, I rebooted to get here
<favro> k
<Renegade15> (but I shall try to remember to check next time, thank you)
<Machtin> heyho.. when i try to connect to a vpn, kvpnc gives me the following error: The Cisco ipsec interface could not setup!
<Machtin> how can i solve that?
<Renegade15> oh well...thanks for the help. I'll surely drop in once or twice more while I set up 8.10
<Renegade15> good night everyone
<capcom> hello
<__Widget__> wats that cairo dock ?
<dr_willis> Hmm... GOt my weird bash script issue back now...
<dwidmann> dr_willis: considered turning it into a weird python/ruby/perl script?
<dr_willis> Not yet.. now its just hanging instead of giving me that malloc error.. this is on a 2nd box..ive just upgraded to 8.10
<capcom> where can i set the taskbar to vanish when he mouse pointer isn't on it? i can't find the setting anymore in kde 4.1
<__Widget__> !cairo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<flaccid> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/intrepid/desktop/kubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent is a 404!, fix it!
<__Widget__> so demanding :O
<favro> __Widget__: he used to run this channel
<__Widget__> ic
<__Widget__> man... i have too much c*ap in my room :S
<__Widget__> need a lil box so i can dump it under my bed or somthing :\
<ale_> hi to all
<ale_> i have upgrade to 8.10
<ale_> but when i move mouse and write any letters i look my display to move
<ale_> sorry 4 my english
<master_> Does anyone have any idea how to make a virtualbox guest be reachable from the host?
<__Widget__> ok, tried fixing xserv.. didnt work :\
<ale_> __Widget__: your reply is for me?
<__Widget__> ale_: negative
<ale_> ok tnx
<__Widget__> anyone know command line to load back into gui.. im in terminal mode3 atm
<__Widget__> mode*
<dr_willis> xwin or startx
<dr_willis> perhaps
<capcom> ctrl+alt+f7
<__Widget__> thnx :) .. though I got an error... (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<__Widget__> ctrl+alt+F7 made my screen blacnk except for a flashing  _
<capcom> ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back to kde after you switched to one of the 6 other consoles by ctrl+alt+fX (x = 1 - 6)
<capcom> if kde is running
<__Widget__> ahh k
<capcom> but how do i get my damn control bar disappear if the mouse leaves it.. i now made it to increase its height.. but i cant make it disappear..
<__Widget__> woo.. problem fixt
<__Widget__> repaired borked packages
<__Widget__> think my driver were stuffed
<__Widget__> how do i restart x-serve?
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-backspace to kill it.. or use the mensu
<__Widget__> is there a command line to restart it?
<dwidmann> __Widget__: well, it should come back to life on its own, depending on just what you do.
<__Widget__> yup.. just did it the way dr said too and worked :)
<__Widget__> hmm.. i installed drivers by sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 ... it seemed to install.. yet nvidia x server settings and Hardware Drivers don't reconize me as having installed them
<__Widget__> Hardware Drivers is telling me to "Activate" wen i highlight the drivers ive already installed... and..
<__Widget__> nvidia x server says im not running an nvidia x driver :\
<__Widget__> did i miss something
<dwidmann> __Widget__: you missed something
<__Widget__> hmm
<Ardy> Please help, problems installing Kubuntu 8.10 on amd64... hangs on 'starting partitioner'... any ideas?
<dwidmann> __Widget__: run nvidia-xconfig
<__Widget__> validation error
<dwidmann> Ardy: doing anything out of the ordinary with your partitioning?
<__Widget__> says data is incomplete in file /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<AciD> hi
<dwidmann> Ardy: checksums on the disk ok?
<Ardy> no, I have vista on one drive and the other for linux
<dwidmann> __Widget__: should be safe to ignore that IIRC
<__Widget__> sh: pkg-config: not found
<__Widget__> oh ok
<Ardy> no... I had kubuntu 8.04 on it with no problems
<Ardy> so the disk is even already partitioned.. can I skip the step some how
<AciD> I installed ubuntu 8.10 (not kubuntu) and it works great ! Now I installed most of the kde apps I like too (by using apt-get install kde). What I don't figure is why the 'systemsettings' (replacement for kcontrol) is so 'empty' : I only have 8 icons in the general tab, and only 'icons' and 'emoticons' in the appeareance one
<dwidmann> Ardy: checksums on the disk ok?
<Ardy> checksums on the disk on? what do you mean? how do I check?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dwidmann> AciD: that's strange, sounds like something is missing
<__Widget__> well i nvidia-xconfig , restarted xerver, yet still not reconizing it has being installed...
<Ardy> yeah, I verified that the CD was fine... I ran the CD verifier
<AciD> dwidmann > indeed, I did double check that the meta package 'kde' was installed though :/
<Ardy> all was well
<__Widget__> gonna try again
<AciD> perhaps I should log out of the gnome session
<bazhang> AciD, its not kde
<bazhang> AciD, its kubuntu-desktop
<Ardy> dwidmann: yeah I checked, kubuntu disk checker said that the CD was fine
<LimCore> how well does kde work in 8.10?  because week before 8.10 come out, most kde was not present, so I wonder is 8.10  amd64  good yet for production server+desktop
<AciD> should I install kubuntu-desktop even though I prefer to use kde apps with gnome panel as my environment ?
<Machtin> heyho.. how can i fix that one (kvpnc): "The Cisco ipsec interface could not setup!"?
<dwidmann> Ardy: if all else fails, download the alternate installer and use it, and do try reporting a bug on ubiquity-kde on www.launchpad.net
<Ardy> dwidmann: thanks I'll try that
<dwidmann> LimCore: it has been good for quite some time
<dwidmann> LimCore: at least I think so
<__Widget__> sudo apt-get update just fetches it ? not installs ?
<dwidmann> __Widget__: update fetches the list of packages
<__Widget__> wats the command to install availble updates through konsole ?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get update
<__Widget__> sudo apt-get install updates?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dwidmann> __Widget__: for that use upgrade or dist-upgrade
<__Widget__> ahhh k, thnx :)
<ku810-kde41> Hola, no consigo reproducir divx en kubuntu 8.10. Al abrir la pelicula se pone negro y el play no hace nada. ¿qué paquetes/codecs debo instalar?
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<faileas> well it looks like spanish
<faileas> ku810-kde41: if i understand you correctly, i seem to think adding the medibuntu repos might help
<ku810-kde41> ok, perdon..
<ku810-kde41> how do i configure kubuntu to play divx files?
<bazhang> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<faileas> ku810-kde41: i answered it ;p. medibuntu repo, then probably apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc ku810-kde41
<bazhang> also kubuntu-restricted-extras ku810-kde41
<faileas> bazhang: i'm under the impression dragonplayer/kaffeine was able to hadle it out of the box with mine
<faileas> only repo i consistantly add is medibuntu
<bazhang> faileas, could be; just to be safe I install those others :)
<faileas> bazhang: ;p
<stakh> hello, I'm having issues with knetworkmanager since the last update (I'm on a 8.04 32bits). Knetwork detects the wireless but then can't negociate the registration (stays blocked at 28%). If I try several times eventually it works and then it's fine (or I wouldn't be here). It looks like I'm not the only one with this problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963448) any ideas?
<LimCore> thanks dwidmann
<com_h> Good eveing everyone, Just wondering if anyone has installed vmware in Kubuntu, I'm using VirtualBox, but wanted to try vmware
<Notch-1> hi, can somebody tell me a light game with joystick support ?
<dr_willis> !info xkoules
<ubottu> Package xkoules does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> Hmmm i spelt it wrong
<dr_willis> !info liquidwars
<ubottu> Package liquidwars does not exist in intrepid
<Leander> hello
<dr_willis> !info liquidwar
<ubottu> liquidwar (source: liquidwar): A truely original multiplayer wargame. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.6.3-3.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 141 kB, installed size 404 kB
<dr_willis> Theres one that has JS Support :)
<Notch-1> thank you
<dr_willis> koules - abstract space action game
<dr_willis> is another
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> old-skool
<Notch-1> thanks again :D
<heinkel_111> ahem...where can i find the md5 checksum to verify my Kubuntu  8.10 DVD download file itnegrity?
<heinkel_111> integrity
<favro> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<heinkel_111> ubottu: winows, no way !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<favro> heinkel_111: k3b does the check when you burn
<favro> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<heinkel_111> favro, I guess k3b does not know what the md5checksum should be?
<favro> heinkel_111: try here then - http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Machtin> heyho.. how can i fix that one (kvpnc): "The Cisco ipsec interface could not setup!"?
<Leander> heinkel_111, if you boot from the DVD there's an option to verify integrity of the media (saw that when installing last night)
<favro> Machtin: I dunno - if no-one knows now ask again in a bit...
<dr_willis> k3b can  check the checksum against the md5 file - if you downloaded it.
<dr_willis> or mdsum file.. whatever its called. :)
<Machtin> favro: will do! thanksie
<heinkel_111> Leander: that is a good thing, but if you can find the md5sum from a credible source such as the kubuntu webpage then I can check that the download is ok before I burn the disk, reboot or do anything remotely consequential to my system :-)
<heinkel_111> better safe than sorry
<favro> +1 on that
<heinkel_111> favro, dr_willis: I found this page, but it seems a little out of date :( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<heinkel_111> favro, dr_willis: it goes to 8.04, not including 8.10 :(
<favro> heinkel_111: this site was no good? - http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<heinkel_111> I have to burn the DVD to get the file called MD5SUM from it, right? What I have noticed is ktorrent acts a little weird, it reported the donwload complete but then continues to download small chunks, so I think something is wrong. Add to that I have one empy  DVD disk available ;-)
<heinkel_111> favro ^
<heinkel_111> in other words, I need to get the MD5sum without burning the DVD
<favro> heinkel_111: there have been people mentioning that ktorrent doesn't work right - I don't use it
<dr_willis> heinkel_111,  normally the ftp server having the iso files have a .md5 file there with them
<dr_willis> heinkel_111,  i get the cd.iso and make a bootable/installable usb thumb drive from them
<stdin> heinkel_111: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/ or http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/MD5SUMS
<heinkel_111> thank you stdin :)
<kumar> how do i force xorg to use a vesa driver?
<kumar> my system hangs upon reaching the login screen
<heinkel_111> except right now I keep timing out on those servers ... need to fix something
<kumar> (has an s3 unichrome onboard graphics adaptor)
<dr_willis> edit the xorg.conf and set  ' Driver "vesa"   '
<stdin> heinkel_111: the mirrorserv one works here, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#DVD%20Images has a list of mirrors
<kumar> dr_willis: under Device?
<sorush20> how do I repair grub in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> Section "Device"
<dr_willis>     Identifier     "Device0"
<dr_willis>     Driver         "nvidia"
<dr_willis> sorush20,  repair in what way?
<kumar> thank dr_willis
<dr_willis> I saw a neat little gui tool in kubntu to tweak grub :) but not sure what you mean by repair
<stdin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stdin> the 1st link should show how to restore grub if something happened to it
<sorush20> dr_willis: it drops to grub command rather than loading the boot menu
<dr_willis> id check out those docs given above then.
<dr_willis> it may be looking on the wrong hd for some reason.
<ubuntu-dron> good afternoon
<heinkel_111> favro, dr_willis, finally I found the MD5SUMS (yeas, I have corrupted or incomplete archive...restarting ktorrent to see if that has something more reasonable to do...)
<heinkel_111> was at ftp://ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu/8.10
<ubuntu-dron> when external repo is added "deb http://download.i-rs.ru/pub/openoffice/debian ./" apt keeps on ignoring it, what did i do wrong?
<heinkel_111> ubuntu-dron: maybe you forgot sudo apt-get update?
<heinkel_111> <-- certainly made that mistake before ;)
<ubuntu-dron> heinkel_111: it is ignored during updating the lists
<Mehrab> hi everyone
<tapo> can we expect to get updated kde 4.1 packages someday. it is a buggy mess.
<Mehrab> I have activated desktop effects in kubuntu 8.10, and after that, when I login I jut can see a white screen. so I just have access to terminal, now how can I turn desktop effexts off through terminal?
<heinkel_111> ubuntu-dron: i'll pass then, but check how it looks in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, it should have the same format as the other ones in the listing
<sorush20> $900 (USD)* for the support. what dose the terms and conditions of support state and what is the support limited to.. ?
<Aeternus> Hello, why under xorg.conf I can only see "Configured Video Device" and all the configuration parameters are missing?
<bazhang> sorush20, from canonical?
<Mehrab> anyway to turn off desktop effect with terminal?
<Salze> Mehrab: Change "Enabled=true" in .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<bazhang> Mehrab, alt f2 kwin --replace
<sorush20> bazhang: is there anywhere else?
<bazhang> sorush20, was that the topic of your question? canonical?
<sorush20> bazhang: yes
<ubuntu-dron> \heinkel_111: well it has the same one, yet there's no distro specified...
<alexoandro> buenas
<bazhang> sorush20, you can join their channel and ask, or go to their home page; this is for kubuntu unpaid support
<ubuntu-dron> heinkel_111: the "deb http://download.i-rs.ru/pub/openoffice/debian ./" worked perfectly for 8.04
<heinkel_111> ubuntu-dron: I am no expert on apt, i only have my own experience of things that does not work to draw from, and some experience in what I did to make it work :)
<alexoandro> in this canel that speak in english ?
<ubuntu-dron> heinkel_111: thanx anyway :)
<tapo> How can I completly disable desktop effects?
<Salze> tapo: Just deselect all effects. ;-)
<zaishaza> excuse me, i've just installed kubuntu 8.10 dist upgraded and updated, but i can't build blender svn code because it needs scons 1.0 and kubuntu has 0.98 something. is there somewhere i can get a newer version of scons? like a backport or something?
<alexoandro> can you speak spanish ?
<bazhang> alexoandro, /j #kubuntu-es
<heinkel_111> !es > alexoandro
<ubottu> alexoandro, please see my private message
<tapo> Salze: hm
<heinkel_111> ah bazhang beat me to iit
<sorush20> where is their channel. ?
<sorush20> my live session is really slow what can I do ..
<sorush20> konqueror keeps freezing
<bentob0x> hi
<sorush20> i can;t run k3b
<sorush20> which is a problem
<bentob0x> where can I get a list of updates done on Kubuntu
<sorush20> how do I check the version of a kubuntu cd?
<bentob0x> let's say I want to see all the updates done in September and October
<NetersLandreau> i upgraded to 8.10 and now if i try to login to KDE, it puts me right back to the login screen.. does anyone know how i can fix this?
<bentob0x> it is a known issue NetersLandreau
<bentob0x> www.kubuntu.org
<alexoandro> buenas
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bentob0x> scroll down that page NetersLandreau
<bentob0x> NetersLandreau: Select "KDE" from the Session Menu before logging in and fix it with update-alternatives --set x-session-manager /usr/bin/startkde.
<NetersLandreau> yes bentob0x.. how do i do the actual fix? where do i place that command?
<bentob0x> in a console/terminial
<bentob0x> CTRL+F1
<bentob0x> then CTRL+F7 to go back to your KDM
<bentob0x> sorry
<bentob0x> CTRL+ALT+F1 :)
<bentob0x> forgot alt on both commands
<NetersLandreau> thx.. let me give that a shot :)
<bentob0x> or shortcusts
<NetersLandreau> bentob0x: that had no affect
<bentob0x> what didn't?
<Mehrab> I entered  kwin --replace  in console mode to turn off desktop effects in kubuntu 8.10
<Mehrab> but I got this error: cannot access x server
<bentob0x> what didn't have an effect NetersLandreau?
<NetersLandreau> updae-alternatives --set x-session-manager /usr/bin/startkde, bentob0x
<NetersLandreau> er update
<bentob0x> ok so you typed it in your console and then logged out?
<bentob0x> and then went back to your login screen?
<NetersLandreau> i logged out and typed it into a console and tried logging in
<bentob0x> ctrl+alt+backspace
<bentob0x> then try to log in again
<Mehrab> any other way to turn off desktop effects in console mode?
<bentob0x> (ctrl+alt+backspace = restart X)
<Mehrab> bentob0x: did just answer me?
<NetersLandreau> alright, let me try that.. should i restart x before or after i do the update-alternatives command, bentob0x?
<bentob0x> no it was for NetersLandreau :)
<bentob0x> I think that once the command is run on your machine, the session-manager should be updated
<bentob0x> I don't know if you need to add sudo before it tho
<bentob0x> after you do that dommand NetersLandreau
<NetersLandreau> i logged into the comsole as root
<bentob0x> ah ok
<bentob0x> how did you do that btw?
<SinII_> This may have been asked before, but ... I upgraded from hardy running kde4 to intrepid and I'M missing some of my icons (i.e. the K-Menu button). Re-applying the Oxygen theme in System Settings did not help. Any suggestions?
<bentob0x> log into the console using your standard username NetersLandreau
<bentob0x> and then you type this twice (just in case) :
<bentob0x> update-alternatives --set x-session-manager /usr/bin/startkde
<bentob0x> and then
<bentob0x> sudo update-alternatives --set x-session-manager /usr/bin/startkde
<bentob0x> then once this is done, exit the console
<NetersLandreau> ok.. let me try and hopefully i can give you a success report from KDE instead of gnome ;)
<bentob0x> :)
<Aikurn> does anyone know how to backup nepomuk data (Intrepid, KDE4)?
<mike_> morning - can anyone help? Installed ibex and can't edit the active network connection in the manager. has options to add new, but doesn't show the one that's running. Need to do dns and host stuff etc... I know I can do it on cmd line but...
<sebbez> hello!
<jozek> po polsku
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sap> i need help
<NetersLandreau> bentob0x: i can't give you a success report.. i guess i'm going to have to adjust to gnome until they come out with a good fix for this :(
<sap> lots of help
<sap> the new kubuntu 8.10 doesnt support static ip
<sap> i live on static ip i need a workaround
<sebbez> sap -> does your router support DHCP?
<sap> i dont know its the hostel server
<sebbez> so you have to use this, cause this is a known bug in 8.10
<sap> i live in my college hostel
<sap> and i go through the college server
<sap> to connect online
<sebbez> ah, and there your need static ip?
<bentob0x> NetersLandreau: how did you update from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<faileas> hmm
<sap> yes i need static ip
<sap> so
<NetersLandreau> no.. i was running kubuntu 8.04, bentob0x
<sap> how do i workaround this
<faileas> bentob0x: sudi apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<bentob0x> and you had to install gnome?
<sap> and why did they release a crippled os
<bentob0x> just to be able to log in?
<sap> ahhh
<faileas> sap: get a router, or a box that can act as one? >_>
<sap> anything else
<sap> anyway that this will get repaired soon
<NetersLandreau> actually, i had gnome-desktop installed as well as kubuntu-desktop, bentob0x
<bentob0x> I thought he updated from Ubuntu 8.04 to Kubuntu 8.10 directly faileas, I was just curious on _how_ he would have achieved such a thing :)
<sap> cause what i will do is install ubuntu then
<bentob0x> ah ok NetersLandreau
<sap> then install the kuuntu desktop on top
<faileas> bentob0x: ahh
<sap> and keep updating till that problem is resolved
<sap> from ubuntu
<faileas> sap: try install just nm-applet and using that instead of knetworkmanager for now?
<sap> will that work
<apachelogger> sap: sounds pointless
<apachelogger> sap: install network-manager-gnome
<faileas> unless the issue is with networkmanager in which case you won't be able to in either case
<apachelogger> start it via the command nm-applet
<sap> to install nm-applet i need to connect to the internet right
<apachelogger> if that doesn't work either .... press alt+f2 -> enter man:/interfaces -> read about the most lowlevel solution
<sap> ok
<apachelogger> well, almost most ;-)
<sap> soo same thing
<sap> ok i will install ubuntu first
<bentob0x> NetersLandreau: you might find an alternate solution here: https://launchpad.net/bugs/287488
<sap> and then just download the kubuntu desktop
<apachelogger> sap: what difference would that make?
<NetersLandreau> thx bentob0x
<sap> it will in that it will update the kubuntu also when i update ubuntu
<sap> so
<sap> i keep using gnome till a point where kubuntu work s
<apachelogger> ah
<bYp> hi
<sap> so as of now the only workaround for static ip is to use nm-applet
<sap> ??
<bYp> could somebody help me with settings X?
<faileas> sap: or a router with DHCP
<sap> oh ok
<apachelogger> or the interfaces config
<Far^Side> I have just tried out som MacOS X dashboard widgets in KDE 4.1.2 on Kubuntu 8.10, but they just loads with a white background and not transparent as they should be, does anyone know how to fix this?
<sap> well thanks
<apachelogger> or a local DHCP
<sap> apachelogger: interfaces config???
<sap> ple explain
<NetersLandreau> bentob0x: i have tried all of those alternative solutions earlier.. none seemed to help and there is no way i want to reformat my hard drive.. unless i can think of a nice way to completely backup what i have..
<apachelogger> sap: [12:30:23] <apachelogger> if that doesn't work either .... press alt+f2 -> enter man:/interfaces -> read about the most lowlevel solution
<sap> ok
<sap> let me try
<sap> i'll be back
<bentob0x> NetersLandreau: Backup on linux is everything but hard: just copy your /home/your-user-name/ folder and you have everything you need
<bentob0x> NetersLandreau: check also some comon packages like the /var/www/ folder if you use your machine as a web server
<bentob0x> but that's about it
<esperegu> how to upgrade to kde4 from ubuntu?
<berkes> good day!
<faileas> esperegu: on hardy or intrepid?
<esperegu> intrepid
<esperegu> (810)
<berkes> is it advisable to move the .kde directory when upgrading to 8.10? Or is all the config/settings etc taken care off?
<mehrab> I turned on desktop effects in kde4 and now I just have a white screen when I login, any idea what shoul i do?
<NetersLandreau> bentob0x: and don't forget the mysql databases (i've done this in the past but it always scares me because this is my main workstation)
<esperegu> faileas: intrepid (810)
<bentob0x> yes but phpmyadmin is easy for that, just do a global export NetersLandreau
<faileas> esperegu: easy, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bentob0x> but it is true that you have to pay attention to those things
<esperegu> faileas: that does not seem to be in my package list
<faileas> esperegu: thats odd
<esperegu> faileas: I am talkin bullshit.
<esperegu> faileas: was a filter on.
<faileas> esperegu: ;)
<esperegu> faileas: that will be kde4 automaticly now?
<faileas> esperegu: yeah
<esperegu> niz
<faileas> esperegu: there's a way to install KDE3 if you want off a third party repo according to the forums tho ;p
<esperegu> nooooo
<esperegu> 4 !
<esperegu> =)
<faileas> esperegu: choice is always good
<faileas> ;p
<esperegu> true
 * faileas notes this is the first time in a LONG time i have had only one DE installed
<vinci_> will kubuntu add the ZUI funtion in the next kde patch?
<vinci_> http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=EhODrJkoidA
<esperegu> does kubuntu also have guest user option?
<esperegu> that's pretty nice
<SinII_> Is it intended that kdebase is not installed by default in ibex?
<apachelogger> SinII_: I would say so
<apachelogger> vinci_: no
<ranone> ciao
<vinci_> apachelogger: why? It seems cool
<SinII_> apachelogger: OK, thanks. Wondered me a bit when apt just wanted to install it when I installed kde-icons-.* to find a solution to my icon problem
<apachelogger> vinci_: http://dot.kde.org/1225379191/1225390809/1225398281/
<apachelogger> SinII_: what icon problem?
<SinII_> apachelogger: I updaced to ibex an have a bunch of missing icons since then, i.e. volume control has none and the launcher menu, too
<Babuto> hi, i have a problem starting xserver, when i try "startx" i have the following error message : "ne screen found" ; i wasn't having this problem before trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<Babuto> could anyone help me please ?
<apachelogger> SinII_: if you had read the release announcement you would know about bug 289174 ;-)
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/bugs/289174
<SinII_> Huh, I thought I read them, seemingly not careful enough 0o
<apachelogger> SinII_: maybe you stopped before the list of known issues :)
<SinII_> Ahhh. I read that bug report
<Babuto> i'll try on #ubuntu
<apachelogger> Babuto: sounds sensible :)
<SinII_> apachelogger: But is there a way to solve that, yet?
<Babuto> sensible ?
<SinII_> Selecting oxygen (or any other theme) in system nettings does not
<apachelogger> SinII_: make a screenshot please
<apachelogger> Babuto: it does make sense
<apachelogger> Babuto: the issue sounds generic (as in not kubuntu specific) to me
<Babuto> ok
<etfb> Trying and failing to burn an Irritable Impala (or whatever it's called) Kubuntu CD using K3B.  Can anyone suggest a better iso-burning tool?  May be a hardware problem, of course...
<SinII_> apachelogger: http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/663/snaply0.png
<juan> hola
<apachelogger> SinII_: what icon theme are you using now?
<apachelogger> salut juan
<juan> que tal
<juan> todos los de este chat usais linux?
<apachelogger> now that could be a set of languages
<apachelogger> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<apachelogger> juan: ^
<juan> ok
<SinII_> apachelogger: oxygen
<apachelogger> SinII_: most weird, please try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-icons-oxygen`
<apachelogger> and possibly relogin
<vinci_> apachelogger: thank you. but i still hope it'll include when it mature
<SinII_> apachelogger: Reinstalled and need to try relogin  ... And I'm sorry, I just got a urgent call, have to leave for a while. Thanks for your help so far!
<Babuto`> it's me again, i've tried to apt-get update, but it sticks on "waiting for headers". I can't browse the web with lynx, but i can ping google. any hints ?
<pyRunner> Hi I recently upgraded to Ibex and my eth2 interface doesn't work; I think my ipw3945 module is not right
<pyRunner> Has anybody encountered similiar problems?
<apachelogger> vinci_: it will be, but only when it is mature, and currently there are still quite some showstoppers ... you can however give it a try once we publish 4.2 packages (pre-release and post-release), the current plan suggests that we remove all kubuntu modifications from the packages to provide the best possible feedback for KDE
<etfb> I want to burn a CD on my Kubuntu laptop.  K3B keeps failing.  Any alternatives out there?  What should I be using?
<pyRunner> Should I wait for an update of the kernel image?
<apachelogger> etfb: if K3b fails you most likely have a hardware issue, K3b uses most essential basic tools under the hood, so if it doesn't work with K3b, chance is good that no free burning app will work
<apachelogger> pyRunner: sounds logical, you might want to ask google for similar problems, if it is a problem with driver there is probably a bug report you can subscribe to
<etfb> apachelogger: Bother.  I hate having to bring my laptop in for a service because the people who look after it are hideously slow.  But there's that and a problem with the mouse button and the battery keeps losing capacity.  I guess it's time...
<apachelogger> Babuto`: the waiting for headers could just be that your archive mirror is stressed out ... which seems normal considering release was only 2 days ago
<pyRunner> apachelogger: great thanks... just a bit of confirmation needed on my end...
<apachelogger> etfb: sounds like it :)
<stephan> shal i file a bug report if i have found that nvidia-settings is missing dependencies after a clean install from the 8.10 cd?
<apachelogger> stephan: what dependency is missing?
<stephan> pkg-config
<stephan> but still that's not all...
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> stephan: are you sure about that?
<apachelogger> pkg-config is a development tool which shouldn't be required at runtime at all
<stephan> first it looked like this if i wanted to save my xorg config
<stephan> sudo nvidia-settings
<stephan> sh: pkg-config: not found
<stephan> Segmentation fault
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> anywho
<stephan> then i installed pkg-config and what i get is:
<apachelogger> stephan: file a bug report, but make sure you report against the correct package :)
<stephan> Segmentation fault
<stephan> can you tell me where? i used gentoo for the last 5 years and so i am new to kubuntu
<apachelogger> stephan: dpkg -S usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<apachelogger> that should spit out the package it comes from
<stephan> no i meant: where is the kubuntu bug tracker ;)
<PeperJohnny> launchpad.net
<stephan> PeperJohnny: thx
<PeperJohnny> youre welcome
<vinci_> i have a problem in okular
<vinci_> when i use the presentation, i can't move the window
<vinci_> it will just show on my top left screen
<vinci_> i can't fullscreen it neither
<vinci_> http://picasaweb.google.com.tw/lh/photo/CUBPyQXHHwuGMHhLkWqVRQ
<vinci_> here is the picture
<apachelogger> vinci_: you aren't using compiz, are you?
<vinci_> no
<vinci_> i don't
<apachelogger> vinci_: please try: alt+f3 -> advanced -> fullscreen
<vinci_> apachelogger: it show's gray and checked
<vinci_> apachelogger: but i still can't fullscreen
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vinci_: did you change your resolution in systemsettings?
<vinci_> apachelogger: is it my nvidia driver's problem?
<vinci_> no
<apachelogger> well, it could be partly a problem
<apachelogger> I recall that there are problems with the login screen when changing the resolution before
<apachelogger> it looks pretty much like your screenshot
<apachelogger> vinci_: report a bug against kdegraphics
<vinci_> apachelogger: how to report?
<Dragonath> vinci_: launchpad.net I think
<apachelogger> vinci_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+filebug
<AndrewMohawk> is vim installed by default on kubuntu?
<apachelogger> AndrewMohawk: a very basic version
<AndrewMohawk> apachelogger: you mean vi?
<apachelogger> I mean vim.tiny ;-)
<faileas> vim seems to work on mine ;p
<apachelogger> !info vim-tiny
<ubottu> vim-tiny (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - compact version. In component main, is important. Version 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 328 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<vinci_> apachelogger: thank you! i've done reported.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Under_Wraps> hello
 * BluesKaj waits for someone who has successfully edited xorg.conf using the ATI fglrx driver on 8.10 :P
<Under_Wraps> how can I share files between Gutsy, Intrepid and Windows 2000? Currently Gutsy has the files.
<Machtin> host an ftp :>
<favro> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<BluesKaj> partitions or seperate pcs ?
<Under_Wraps> separate PCs on a LAN
<BluesKaj> Under_Wraps: ?
<vinci_> apachelogger: well... when i open a presentation and switch to another resolution, it will be fullscreen!
<apachelogger> vinci_: mention that in the bug report
<apachelogger> definitely a very weird issue
<vinci_> ok
<BluesKaj> Under_Wraps:  actually just install samba , then share the files you want on each pc ...I use konqueror to browse with samba (smb:// , in the address ).
<mwilson_> talkin'bout 8.10?
<mmo|> Can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965749 (TV-out problems in 8.10 with Nvidia)
<Under_Wraps> Thanks. I already move files from Gutsy to Windows PC using Konqueror and a bookmark, its properties are smb://admin... which means I'm already using Samba. Excellent, I'll now check the links from favro and read Google
<Under_Wraps> again thanks for the info
<mwilson_> what's the deal with all the menu bar items moving around?
<mwilson_> in 8.10 that is.
<BluesKaj> Under_Wraps: then you should have no problem with intrepid on that network ..easy networking is one good thing about it.
<Under_Wraps> that's even better news
<mwilson_> running synaptic, but how do I get all the compiz options working in 8.10
<BluesKaj> Under_Wraps: however you may encounter probs on apps with 3D or DRI if you run nvidia or ati graphics ...I'm on ati and google earth crashes on launch
<glade88> I am having a strange bug with Kubuntu Intrepid. Can someone reproduce this? Essentially on a laptop with brightness control via keyboard and you need FF 3.0.x. Anyone?
<mwilson_> on my laptop...
<mwilson_> what do you need me to try glade88?
<glade88> mwilson_: thanks. please launch FF 3.0.x and open some heavy website that takes time to load. now as the website loads, reduce screen brightness using Fn keys and see if the navigation stops.
<mwilson_> glade88: installing firefox now...   I just put intrepid in..   having a few issues myself.
<glade88> mwilson_: please note, _reduce_ brightness
<glade88> mwilson_: ok :)
<XenThraL> updated to intrepid and now I cant seem to install nvidia binary driver
<mwilson_> glade88: what web site did you use?
<glade88> mwilson_: I have a slow connection.. so I could see it on ubuntuforums.org
<mwilson_> glade88: You are right, there's a bug there.  It only happens when dimming the display, not when you brighten things up
<glade88> mwilson_: thanks for confirming. can you please tell me which ubuntu flavor and version are you using?
<XenThraL>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<XenThraL> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<XenThraL> :(
<mwilson_> kubunto 8.10
<glade88> mwilson_: thanks .. :)
<mwilson_> glade88:  8.10 kubuntu.  Can you tell me why my "start" menu icon is moving around the bar?  and it's menu tabs have changed order?
<glade88> mwilson_: guess you should be able to rearrange them and lock them. click on the plasma icon towards the extreme right side of the panel and rearrange the widgets as you please
<mwilson_> glade88: hell, even the deskop plasmoid window has nothing in it after install, but it worked during live mode.
<glade88> mwilson_: maybe your /home/username/Desktop is empty?
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<mwilson_> Oh, THAT's how you move them, lol.
<glade88> mwilson_: :)
<mwilson_> ya, the desktop is empty, but why?  lol.  the live had things in it..  eh eh
<bYp> hi have smbdy experience with large LCD connected via VGA? I have problem with aspect ratio
<glade88> mwilson_: you may also lock them by clicking the plasma icon on top right side of screen and selecting "lock widgets"
<mwilson_> just find things odd and hard to find/do on this one.  My sabayon system is a bit more up front and accessible.
<mwilson_> glade88: been able to get compiz working?
<glade88> mwilson_: yes.. what error do you get?
<bYp> no one have big LCD conn via VGA?
<Kransac> bonjour à tous
<b2oba57izi> bonjour
<mwilson_> glade88: no error, just not finding anything under synaptic, or anything, to get things going.
<b2oba57izi> je viens d installer ubuntu et j ai un probleme
<glade88> mwilson_: so you don't have compiz package enlisted? you have your repos enabled?
<Kransac> J'ai un petit problème avec mon imprimante et Okular. Les paramètres avancés (noir et blanc...) ne sont pas disponibles à travers l'outils d'impression Okular alors qu'ils le sont a partir d'Open Office et Kate
<mwilson_> I'll probably just go to one of the user things and use apt-get to do it...   but
<glade88> mwilson_: adept->sources->edit sources and make sure you have all software sources enabled
<Kransac> oupps Sorry
<Under_Wraps> XenThraL: have you tried using Envy to install the Nvidia drivers?
<XenThraL> yeah
<XenThraL> same thing
<b2oba57izi> j ai telecharger un style pour le lecteur armarok et je trouve pas le fichier,quand on telecharge sur internet il vont ou les fichier telecharger ?
<bYp> hi have smbdy experience with large LCD connected via VGA? I have problem with aspect ratio
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<Kransac> b2oba57izi: I did the same mistake, it's english speaking here
<b2oba57izi> ok sorry
<Under_Wraps> XenThraL: the second post here might help http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098672.0
<mwilson_> I turned on all the options from the menu in synaptic
<Kransac> I have a problem with Okular and my printer. I don't can't access from okular to the advances settings of my printer (Black an white...) while I can from Kate or Open Office
<glade88> mwilson_: did you reload the cache? apt-get update
<Under_Wraps> Babuto: do any web pages appear?
<mwilson_> yup, they are all checked
<bentob0x> would there be any reason why you should get an update on the xserver-xorg-video-intel package where you don't use an intel chipset for the video card?
<BluesKaj> !fr | b2oba57izi
<ubottu> b2oba57izi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bYp> hi have smbdy experience with large LCD connected via VGA? I have problem with aspect ratio
<Babuto> Under_Wraps my xserver doesn't work so i can't try. But i can't browse with lynx
<glade88> mwilson_: strange? what does executing "compiz" say?
<Under_Wraps> Babuto: I have to add my ISP's DNS manually, otherwise I have a 60+ second delay
<Babuto`> Under_Wraps it's not just the problem of lynx (lynx was working before i try to upgrade). i can't either sudo apt-get update
<mwilson_> glade88: says xgl not present and no whitelisted driver found.
<Babuto`> it sticks on "waiting for headers"
<Under_Wraps> Babuto: sudo kate /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   and add your DNS to 'prepend domain-name-servers'  you may have a completely different problem ;)
<glade88> mwilson_: hm.. graphics card?
<pastorwhipple> hi, is there any way to install amarok 2.0 from the repos
<mwilson_> nvidia quadro
<Under_Wraps> Babuto`: is the network cable plugged in :)
<Babuto`> yes it is, since the ping is working
<faileas> pastorwhipple: IIRC there's a repo called nightly neon which has it.
<bYp> Babuto`: have you checkek iptables?
<faileas> pastorwhipple: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482
<Babuto`> no, how can i do that ?
<bYp> iptables -L
<pastorwhipple> i added that repo but didn't install yet didn't know if it was safe to use it - it wanted to d/l 155 megs for the install
<bYp> maybe this upgrade changed your firewall or something
<mwilson_> glade88: brb, rebooting.  thinks I'm running something and keeping the update system locked... piece o crap
<glade88> mwilson_: ok
<Babuto`> bYp all is set to (policy ACCEPT) on iptables
<bYp> somebody with experience Xorg.conf and aspect ratio?
<bYp> Babuto`:  hmm ping on DNS is working?
<Babuto`> yes i can ping 192.168.1.1 (which is my router), i can also ping the windows computer on which i'm chatting with you ; and i can also ping google, etc.
<Under_Wraps> Babuto`: can you browse to an IP number, eg 212.58.224.138 is bbc.co.uk
<Babuto`> i'll try with lynx (because my xserver is broken)
<Babuto`> HTTP request sent ; waiting for response
<Babuto`> it isn't working
<Under_Wraps> 212.58.224.138 gives me a simple text page at the BBC
<bYp> Babuto`: try telnet 212.58.224.138 80
<Babuto`> Connected to 212.58.224.138 (telnet)
<liam_> any idea were i can get an audio ripping tool for kde 4.1
<Babuto`> telnet works, lynx doesn't, ssh neither
<bYp> Babuto`: hmm so netwok is ok... something wrong with browser....
<faileas> liam_: to what format?
<Babuto`> bYp the network is not ok
<Babuto`> because apt-get update is no working
<Babuto`> and ssh neither
<Babuto`> but the network is going fine on the other computers of the LAN (such as this one)
<Babuto`> it's just a problem coming from kubuntu
<Leander> Babuto, can you see www.google.com? sometimes their website works even though nothing else does (some complicated setting i'd rather not elaborate about)
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> soundkonverter - audio converter frontend for KDE looks like a possibility
<Babuto`> Leander i can't start xserver
<Babuto`> but i can connect on google with telnet or ping
<Babuto`> but not with lynx
<bYp> Babuto`: upgrade sux:)
<Babuto`> yes i can see that .. :(
<liam_> no i mean i want to take audio from my cds will tht do it?
<Babuto`> any other idea ?
<bYp> Babuto`: i don't what may be wrong but try to wake up X maybe you found something wrong with net i really don't know
<Under_Wraps> maybe it needs a Windows fix - restart the PC
<faileas> liam_: i don't have any audio cds on hand to test. k3b seems to have a ripping function but donno to what format
<Babuto`> Under_Wraps i've already tried this fix
<faileas> !rop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rop
<faileas> !rip
<ubottu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<bYp> Nobody have experience with Xserv, large LCD via VGA cable?
<Babuto`> bYp how can i install X without internet working ?
<liam_> i will give it a try
<bYp> Babuto`: I think you already have X installed....
<faileas> someone needs to update that for kde4
<liam_> k3b works fine thanks for the help faileas
<faileas> liam_: neat. to mp3?
<GillesM> hello I have installed kubuntu 8.10 but preserved my /home/user directory ... I have wrong icons on plasmoid (suppress, rotate etc ..)  idea ?
<liam_> no but its ok
<edgy> Hi, in kmail when I reply to a message, the composer is blank!! this used to work properly before
<bYp> !q
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about q
<liam_> is ti possible to map the windows key so that it brings up the start menu
<pyRunner> After a little research I seem to have some problems with my wlan driver after 8.10 install
<bazhang> liam_, perhaps, but that is used for a lot of compiz stuff, so you may wish to choose another
<pyRunner> When I load my iwl3945 module, I get an error in my dmesg that goes like this....probe of 0000:0c:00.0 failed with error -5
<pyRunner> and I have no eth1 or eth2
<vadim> hi2all
<napfi> hi there! i've got a strange problem with language support in kde: i'm using hardy with updates from 3-4 days ago. i've set up the kde languages as follows:
<napfi> 1. German
<napfi> 2. Czech
<napfi> 3. English (UK)
<napfi> Now the date shows something like "Samstag, 1. listopad 2008" - which is German style with the Czech name for November. Usually this happens if the language packages is incomplete. However, I can't imagin that there is now translation for November available, because it's the same word. Any ideas?
<mmo|> Can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965749 (TV-out problems in 8.10 with Nvidia)
<SinII_> apachelogger: Hi again, I'm back. I did re-instell the Oxygen icon them and relogin, but this didn't fix it. I also faund out that most of the icon sets have the same icons missing, except the Ubuntu(!) Human theme
<apachelogger> SinII_: define most icon sets
<mmo|> I also have a problem that the keyboard shortcuts I define (in 8.10) don't work. Anyone know something about that?
<roadie> how can i install flash on konqueror
<PeperJohnny> roadie: currently not working . but you can install flash by "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<SinII_> apachelogger: All apt installs per kde-icons-.*: crystal, crystalclear, crystalproject, gorilla, kneu, gorilla, mono, noia, nuovext, nuvola and oxygen
<roadie> but thats for firefox
<apachelogger> SinII_: that is most distrubing, in fact most of these icon sets should be _not_ working properly
<PeperJohnny> roadie: thats for flash on the whole system
<Plussoie> salut
<dolf> What IRC client do you guys advise to use with kubuntu?
<SinII_> apachelogger: k, what's annoying is that even oxygen won't work. Interessting is, as seen on the screenshot, that not all icons are missing
<Plussoie> quit
<apachelogger> hum
<PeperJohnny> dolf: konversation is nice though its not kde4 yet :/
<zhangtong> Hi!
<dolf> PeperJohnny: yeah, I noticed, neither is xchat it seems
<PeperJohnny> dolf: isnt xchat a gtk app?
<apachelogger> SinII_: please paste the output of ls -R ~/.icons && ls -r .local/share/icons/
<apachelogger> SinII_: and ls -R ~/.kde/share/icons
<dolf> I dunno, but I can't set transparent backgrounds in xchat @ PeperJohnny
<PeperJohnny> dolf: theres also Quassel it is qt4 and integrates at least into kde with color schemes =)
<dolf> tnx, gonna look at that
<roadie> PeperJohnny: doesnt work i cant see nothing on you tube
<PeperJohnny> roadie: yes because its broken in konqueror at the moment
<roadie> aaaaaaaaaa
<apachelogger> works here
<PeperJohnny> apachelogger: you are a lucky one
<apachelogger> love your system and your system will love you :P
<PeperJohnny> good advice i will consider it =P
<Kano> hi, is it normal that before menus open you see screen corruption at this place?
<faileas> PeperJohnny: in what way is it distributed? o0
<faileas> PeperJohnny: never mind. it seems shiny ;p
<PeperJohnny> faileas:bug 281808
<faileas> o0
<PeperJohnny> it loads for a sec and is then its gone
<PeperJohnny> very weird
<PeperJohnny> Kano: yes
<faileas> PeperJohnny: darn it. now i'll need to set up the server on an always on box ;p
<Kano> PeperJohnny: that looks really bad
<PeperJohnny> Kano: other distros have it too so its maybe something kde related :/
<SinII_> apachelogger: Finally ... http://pastebin.com/m6ad9533
<SinII_> apachelogger: Argh, moment please
<Kano> also pressing alt-f2 twice looks bad, i really dont get why only kde4 is in 8.10...
<apachelogger> SinII_: mv ~/.kde/share/icons/oxygen ~/
<apachelogger> re-login
<apachelogger> everything should be fine
<PeperJohnny> Kano: but its doing it just the first time imho. second time it doesnt have this glitch anymore
<Kano> PeperJohnny: and the alt-f2 fault? also when you want to add mini apps you can not move the selection menu correctly
<SinII_> apachelogger: k, trying
<gourgi> upgrading from Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE3) to 8.10 will result in getting KDE4 , right ?
<PeperJohnny> Kano: hmm i do not notice anything that could be wrong with altf2.
<Kano> press it twice
<canibal> hi everybody
<canibal> anyone use skype?
<Kano> knetworkmanager is not in systray on x kill
<Kano> and other things, did nobody notice that?
<Kano> i really think  only gnome gets debugged
<faileas> gourgi: yes
<SinII_> apachelogger: k, that did fix it! Thank you so much
<apachelogger> SinII_: you're very welcome
<gourgi> faileas:ty
<l3d> out of desklets or screenlet which one is better on the resources
<blip99> hi all, i just hooked up my HP printer on KDE4 after installing a bunch of HP related packages.... i don't see any menu to install the printer.  any ideas of a gui that will let me do this ?   Thanks
<blip99> kubuntu 8.10
<matteo> hi all
<matteo> i have a lightscribe burner
<matteo> is there a pretty kubuntu 8.10 cdcover?
<ari_stress> hi hi :)
<ari_stress> waw you've tried 8.10?
<ari_stress> how is it?
<BluesKaj> well , Google Earth has caught signal 11 so i guess Im stuck ...tried the fix,  "sudo wget http://librarian.launchpad.net/7037027/libGL.so.1 -O libGL.so.1", but no luck there either ...this OS isn't ready for prime time .
<PeperJohnny> matteo: only for ubuntu yet as far as i know
<matteo> i use intrepid singe august
<ari_stress> BluesKaj: kubuntu 8.10?
<BluesKaj> yup
<matteo> PeperJohnny: it's good too, lightscribe is black/white
<matteo> kubuntu 8.10
<ari_stress> BluesKaj: did it work in 8.04?
<BluesKaj> yup
<linux_> всем привет
<ari_stress> BluesKaj: i guess if you want stability better stick at 8.04. it's the LTS
<genii> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ari_stress> genii: waw is that russian? i always admire them
<BluesKaj> ari_stress:  yeah, but GE reportedly working fine on fglrx/ati on the RC
<ubuntu_> ciao
<ccoffey> I'm in russia at the minute, and I don't know, can't read russian, so ordering food is hard
<faileas> in soviet russia food order you!
<ccoffey> I bloody wish, had salad for dinner twice now, since I've since learned what salad is :)
<blip99> has anyone used a printer with KDE4 ?    Where is the configuration menu ?
<blip99> to install and config the HP printer
<blip99> on kubuntu 8.10
<faileas> ccoffey: google translate or babelfish ;p
<blip99> there is nothing in the KDE4 System Settings
<ccoffey> faileas: That's what I'm thinking,load my phone up with phrases, and try and get something then
<faileas> ccoffey: remember to tranlate "those buns look delicious" ;p
<ccoffey> We figured out what beer was quickly enough though
<ccoffey> Who have thought being a solaris sys admin would get you stuck in siberia for 2 and half weeks
<lokpest> hi, where does kppp store profiles?
<PeperJohnny> lokpest: ~/.kde/share/apps probably
<lokpest> PeperJohnny: does seem so
<lokpest> s/does/doesnt
<cumulus007> http://www.3datadesign.com/
<cumulus007> sorry, wrong thing
<Under_Wraps> blip99: look in K / Application / System / Printing
<cumulus007> hello, where can I find a desktop search program like Tracker?
<cumulus007> [15:36] <-- MethoS-- heeft deze server verlaten. Remote closed the connection.
<cumulus007> hello, where can I find a desktop search program like Tracker?
<cumulus007> [15:36] <-- MethoS-- heeft deze server verlaten. Remote closed the connection.
<cumulus007> wtf, klipper does weird
<ubuntu> m
<l3d> out of desklets or screenlet which one is better on the resources ?  I didnt see the answer if there was one.
<blip99> Under_Wraps: ok i found that thanks.  Is there a guide that will teach me how to share this printer across the network via CUPS ?   so that i can access it from both win and linux machine... i've done it before in another distro... but i can't find a kubuntu guide.  Thanks
<Under_Wraps> blip99: sorry, I can't help with that
<blip99> Under_Wraps: or is it enough to just tick "Share published printers connected to this system'
<blip99> Under_Wraps: ok np.  thanks for the help
<xomp> hello, how would I update to ibex from kubuntu? I'm unable to find it as easily as doing it in Gnome :(
<ubuntu_> i've a problem with the installer of 8.10: when i'm at the partitioning part, and i choose manual i only see /dev/sda as partition while there are: 1 NTFS partition with windows, 1 fat32 with data, 1 swap, 1 / and 1 /boot
<ubuntu_> if i just normally start my laptop, all stuff jsut works fine. A remark: i think the problem is caused by trying to fix grub after my latest windows install (i ad the same problem then, but i managed to reinstall grub)
<Tamagotono> Plasma crashes when I have plasmoids that access the internet (ie flicker or weather plasmoids) but they cannot access the sites.  This happens at my workplace where I have to agree to usage conditions before I can acces the internet.
<Tamagotono> anyone else have this problem?
<ccoffey> is there an easy way to check if sound os coming into my mic, any volume indicator or anything (8.10)
<mwilson_> hey, installing compiz..   says no XGL
<mwilson_> and no whitepaper driver.. or something like that.
<xomp> hello, how would I update to ibex from kubuntu? I'm unable to find it as easily as doing it in Gnome :(
<jonathan_> hi
<ubuntu_> to be more precise: in the column "device" i see /dev/sda, instead of all the partitions below it, it's empty
<sorush20> hi all any good how to resolve error 22 for grub
<sorush20> I would liket o learn manually
<mwilson_> mwilson_!
<Zet> hello, good people
<ceafu> hey everyone. I am trying out Kontact and importing some calendars. After importing Kontact refers to the imported file location, as opposed to bringing data into Kontact. Any idea how to actually import the calendar instead of referencing it?
<Zet> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and I have some complaints
<Zet> first of all the grub upgrade failed. it forgot to include a line for the initrd image in the grub configuration, so the system was unbootable after upgrade
<Zet> but I fixed that
<Zet> then the network (regular wired dhcp-configured ethernet, forcedeth as the driver) failed to come up
<Zet> I had to ifup eth0 myself
<Zet> and now it looks like I cannot produce the pipe character on my keyboard, Finnish layout
<Zet> no wait, I can, but not in Konsole
<Zet> yeah, apparently in graphical KDE programs I get a regular pipe character when I press altgr + the key left of z
<Zet> but in xterm I get ü
<Zet> and in konsole I get nothing
<jklz> hi there how is it going?
<mwilson_> glade88: you there?
<sorush20> i'm not sure where I" might have backup my grub list
<sorush20> does it usually choose a place for me?
<Babu> how can i upgrade to 8.10 offline ?
<sorush20> if I reinstall kubuntu will grub detect my windows partions?
<faileas> Babu: iirc the alternate install disk lets you do that... but i'm not sure
<faileas> sorush20: yes
<Guest53469> babu dowwnload the alternate cd .iso from ubuntu image site
<sorush20> I haven't got time to learn to do grub edit etd
<sorush20> so just a reinstall will be good
<sorush20> Hi one of my hdds isn't being detected
<sorush20> how to do i restart udev?
<maxbaldwin> sorush20: maybe run 'sudo /etc/init.d/udev reboot'
<maxbaldwin> I think
<maxbaldwin> not 100% on tha
<maxbaldwin> t
<yakuzi> after i reinstalled windows i had to reinstall grub, result of all my trying is that now, my dual boot works again bu: when i want to install 8.10 (or any other version) in the partitioning tool i see /dev/sda instead of all my partitions (1 NTFS windows partition, 1 FAT32 data, 1 swap, 1 / and 1 /boot) how can i fix this?
<yakuzi> *but
<jens_> hey all... sorry, i'm completely new to kubuntu, and i've tried to figure out how to change this stupid black default color of the task row at the bottom of the screen... it's always black (where all the icons are in)... how can i change the colors/theme? when i change the theme in the control panel everything changes, but not this black icon row
<l3d> http://www.survivetheoutbreak.com/     zombie survival kinda sweet
<Eruaran> jens_: right click on the desktop
<maxbaldwin> l3d: No spam, foo.
<l3d> sorry
<maxbaldwin> !offtopic | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jens_> Eruaran: and then? sorry i tried for 15 minutes now, must be quite easy, but how exacly can i change the look of the black task row?
<l3d> yeah i saw that the first time you said no spam
<maxbaldwin> you should go to #kubuntu-offtopic, #defocus, or #ubuntu-offtopic for that. Just saying.
<van> hell guys how can i mount a new disk i just plug a new sata disk
<van> someoen could help me out
<Eruaran> jens_: sorry was on phone
<Eruaran> jens_: right click on the desktop and choose Desktop Settings
<Eruaran> jens_: look down the bottom area of the dialogue, you can change Plasma themes there
<van> hell guys how can i mount a new disk i just plug a new sata disk. someone could help me
<yakuzi> anyone has an idea how to fix my problem?
<jens_> Eruaran: thanks... ahh all these plasma themes are awful! all are black/dark, with all it's really hard to see the borders of each task icon
<gillesm> hi ... on 8.10 on KDE4 I have strange icons on Plasmoid .. ideea ?
<yakuzi> gillesm: did you upgrade from 8.04?
<wardlooockx> hey anybody here that can help me change from fglrx drivers to the opensource ati drivers ? a bit stuck :(
<gillesm> yakuzi:  I install new release
<maxbaldwin> yakuzi: you miiight have a better chance at getting that answered in #ubuntu
<gillesm> but preserve /hom
<Eruaran> jens_: you can download more themes from kde-look.org
<gillesm> yakuzi:  and deleted all ~/.files
<Eruaran> jens_: some of the themes also change according to your colour settings, I think Aya does that
<maxbaldwin> you preserved home? tsk tsk tsk. Well it's probably something kooky between ~/.kde3.5 and ~/.kde4
<beta-guy> how do I load the KDE theme manager?
<yakuzi> well gillesm it could be a problem on the kubuntu main page,take a look at kubuntu.org
<Guest83006> van
<maxbaldwin> beta-guy: from command line? 'sudo startx'
<gillesm> maxbaldwin: I deleted . files
<Guest83006> van? what exactly is the problem. is it that the sata is not being mounted automatically or you have not tried it
<maxbaldwin> gillesm: your running kde4 on kubuntu 8.10 and you don't have a ~/.kde4
<maxbaldwin> that's not good
<Captain_Haddock> maxbaldwin: I'm running the same and I don't have .kde4
<Captain_Haddock> just .kde
<jens_> is there a fast "quick link" icon to get to the desktop? with windows i could click right to the start button to get to the desktop (minimize all windows at once)
<Captain_Haddock> jens_: you can add the "show desktop" widget
<Captain_Haddock> right click on the task bar and select add widget
<maxbaldwin> ok, so I guess I don't know what I'm talking about, because I only have .kde also
<Captain_Haddock> the .kde4 is for the remix installations I reckons
<Eruaran> jens_: you mean a "show desktop" icon ?
<maxbaldwin> but your supposed to have .kde in there. so. for gillesm, you should probably re-download Kubuntu 8.10. and re-do the whole thing
<maxbaldwin> save all the files you want to keep, I don't know about backing up ~/
<maxbaldwin> because that's probably the problem is the missing files.
<Captain_Haddock> if you don't have a .kde, logging out and logging in should create it automatically
<Captain_Haddock> anyways, what happened to knemo?
<Eruaran> jens_: if there is not already a "show desktop" icon on the panel you can right click on the panel and select "add widgets", you will find a "show desktop" item in the list the comes up, you can click to add or simply drag and drop onto the panel
<frankhou77> Good Morning
<gillesm> Ok you need to change the icon to other and put again oxygen style after to have the correct icons
<Captain_Haddock> Eruaran: If you look above, I already said the same thing :)
<Captain_Haddock> morning frankhou77
<Eruaran> Captain_Haddock: ah, so you did :P
<jens_> Eruaran: thanks, works
 * Captain_Haddock pokes jens_
<Captain_Haddock> :P
<Captain_Haddock> !knemo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knemo
<Captain_Haddock> :(
<frankhou77> I am testing Kubuntu 8.10 for the first time, I have been using Ubuntu on and off but I am an LPI and RHCE so it is a big difference
<jens_> Captain_Haddock: thanks
<Eruaran> How is everyone finding Kubuntu 8.10 ? I'm going to install it today when I'm finished backing up stuff
<frankhou77> Found it faster to download Kubuntu through Bittorrent
<Captain_Haddock> Eruaran: KDE 4.1 isn't really ready yet
<frankhou77> Captain Haddock, I have seen that there is still some funky minor issues with KDE 4.1, but a hell of a lot better than KDE 4.0
<Eruaran> Captain_Haddock: yes, but should I install kubuntu 8.10 ? ;)
<jens_> another question: everytime when i start firefox or other tasks i've to manually maximize the window... is there something like a "start maximized by default" somewhere?
<sorush20> I know there is no gaurantee with linux but its not supposed to be release uless its safe
<Captain_Haddock> Eruaran: besides KDE issues, it's great.. or rather I'm very happy with the kernel upgrade as I was having device issues which are all gone
<blip99> hi,  i installed Kubuntu 8.10... i want to do a download barrage of things that may be useful... but it seems most things are installed already.   anyone know a good couple of hundred megabyte thing i can get from the repos ?   I hate having the machine turned on without doing anything... it's a printserver so i need it on all the time
<frankhou77> I have had better luck with gnome for the latest release of Ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> sorush20: it isn't a question of safety IMO. Just too many niggles
<frankhou77> I have installed it on my wife's laptop. Not as fancy as KDE 4.1 but stable
<Captain_Haddock> blip99: install ktorrent and leech stuff? :)
<Captain_Haddock> why the repo?
<frankhou77> blip99, wouldn't it be cheaper electricwise to get an independence Printer server/
<frankhou77> ?
<faileas> blip99: add medibuntu ?
<sorush20> I tried to apply a set of patition instruction that I double check and its a good thing I took a screen shot.. but it froze and told me that swap partition could not be created..
<sorush20> the partition manager is rubbish compared to the the old text version and also compared to the gnome version
<sorush20> gparted is much better..
<sorush20> so now I have risked the loss of all my data.
<shadowhywind> hay all, I just connected a harddrive, and i am wondering how can i figure out if it is reading as sda/sdb... from the console?
<sorush20> How do I copy everything from one partition to another please?
<Eruaran> jens_: firefox always starts up maximised for me (though I'm using KDE 3.5 right now)... if its maximised when you shut it down I believe it should start up the same way
<sorush20> should I use dd or just copy..
<jens_> Eruaran: unfortunately it doesn't...
<sorush20> is there a testdisk package I can download now my partitions are lost
<Eruaran> jens_: ok... you using Kubuntu 8.10 right now ?
<jens_> Eruaran: yes
<Eruaran> jens_: ah ok... I'll let you know when I install it later today :P
<faileas> sorush20: i thought testdisk is on the livecd?
<sorush20> faileas: no
<faileas> sorush20: system rescue cd maybe?
<jens_> Eruaran: and another problem with this kubuntu is that i don't get any sound in the xawtv
<jens_> Eruaran: ok, sound problem just solved
<Eruaran> jens_: exellent :P
<blip99> frankhou77: ye i guess so,  i may end up just turning it on an off whenever i need to print.  i can probably live with the 3 minute lag until it boots up and shares the printer.
<blip99> Captain_Haddock: ah good idea :)  here we go
<Captain_Haddock> jens_: look for window behaviour in system settings
<Captain_Haddock> you can also do it on a per application basis by right-clicking the title bar
<Captain_Haddock> and sleecting advanced
<Captain_Haddock> sele*
<oomph> my install drops me into a busybox prompt
<oomph> anyone know what causes this?
<maxbaldwin> nope.
<maxbaldwin> installing what?
<tboxmy> anyone knows y I cant get my wireless connection even though it says signal strength >90%?
<tboxmy> Its lenovo and intel3945
<Captain_Haddock> are you connected?
<oomph> maxbaldwin,hardy
<oomph> kbuntu
<oomph> booting off CD going to install it
<oomph> after selecting the language
<tboxmy> haddock: u talkin to me?
<oomph> while KDE tried to launch
<chrisruls00> Anyone else having trouble with NVidia drivers? None of the packages work, and if I try to install manually It says it can not build it for my kernal. This only started happening with 8.10
<mexus> It work here
<mexus> but no wallpaper on second monitor :(
<chrisruls00> I use the 96 series
<mexus> just black screen ......
<Captain_Haddock> tboxmy: yep
<Captain_Haddock> nvidia works fine here too
<mexus> i have nvidia fx5200
<Captain_Haddock> mine's an onboard thinggymebob
<mexus> and the driver is nvidia-glx-173
<tboxmy> haddock: check with ifconfig its showing a wlan but no ip, iwconfig nothing too
<tboxmy> iwevent also nothing
<mexus> works great except the missing wallpaper
<mexus> is there a way to start plasma on the second screen
<maxbaldwin> oomph: I'm going to go with faulty CD, you need to burn a new one.
<tboxmy> but when kubuntu adds the wlan0 connection I see a >90% signal
<Captain_Haddock> tboxmy: in the system tray?
<oomph> checked the cd for defects
<oomph> booted fine on other pc
<chrisruls00> well I can't seem to install them at all on mine. If I install them via the packages I get some sort of error at startup talking about failing to add it to so type of DMFX tree? (or something like that, it started with D)
<oomph> other cds boot from that drive too
 * Captain_Haddock only uses the alternate CD; so I wouldn't know.
<Captain_Haddock> bbiab
<tboxmy> haddock: yes as in the 8.10
<noobstyle> Hey
<noobstyle> Can anyone tell me how i install Java Sun 6.0 or so for Kubuntu?
<bazhang> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<noobstyle> !Dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why do I get an error when I try mpg123:  http://pastebin.com/m6401f287
<noobstyle> But i still cant use java in firefox
<tboxmy> guys any idea intel 3945 wireless not connecting? the lenovo wireless works on 7.10
<larsivi> hi - I am upgrading from hardy to ibex, but it doesn't start as /var seems to be a read only file system
<larsivi> sorry, actually everything seems to be mounted read only
<kotelo> help, gtk-qt-engine doesnt works
<kotelo> :'(
<jorginno> hola
<jorginno> are you there?
<kotelo> jorginno: #kubuntu-es
<kotelo> :3
<jorginno> is anybody here?
<SlimeyPete> no!
<jorginno> jejeje
<jorginno> ok, i'm leaving
<jorginno> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Babu> http://pastebin.com/m2791bde6 i have unmet dependencies when i try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kotelo> someone know what is wrong with gtk-qt-engine?
<kotelo> it doesn work :S
<larsivi> can someone tell me why my harddrive is mounted read only? :)
<tboxmy> in kubuntu 8.10 how do i check the network card drivers?
<anewbie> hii duudes some one of you use yakuake
<anewbie> and know how to stop it ?
<kotelo> use konsole
<kotelo> like a stallion
<kotelo> xD
<anewbie> damn i have a problem with virtual box
<anewbie> the key for boot menu there is f12
<anewbie> but when i press it this damn yakuake
<anewbie> ..
<anewbie> GRRR
<larsivi> how can I find out why the drive failed to be mounted? can I retry somehow?
<anewbie> sorry for caps
<rohan> does kubuntu intrepid live include a liveusb creator, similar to ubuntu?
<anewbie> larsivi: pastebin >>> fstab
<anewbie> if you have vista on that drive
<anewbie> :)
<anewbie> think about it
<XenThraL> when I try to turn on twinview I get a message saying kwin crashed and it turns the second monitor off
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> now I need testdisk
<sorush20> do I remove the live cd as a repository
<sorush20> and also I can't seem to find it
<sorush20> !testdisk
<anewbie> XenThraL: you want to configure static ip or what ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<larsivi> anewbie: there is nothing wrong with my fstab I think, and it is sorta hard to get anything from that computer onto a pastebin
<XenThraL> static ip?
<larsivi> and I certainly doesn
<larsivi> doesn't have vista
<sorush20> I keep getting the on adep update failed on repositories like security
<rohan> does kubuntu intrepid live include a liveusb creator, similar to ubuntu?
<sorush20> I can't find test disk in the repositories why?
<XenThraL> anyone know how to fix twinview in intrepid?
<shadowhywind> can one use gid or uid with an ext3 partition?
<sorush20> had anyone here been able to successfully use keep to backup data?
<sorush20> someone please help me run keep please
<Tamagotono> anewbie: in Yakuake, open it then click the center icon that is in the bottom right corner.  There you can select 'configure shortcuts' and reassign yakuake to use a different key to activate.
<OxDeadC0de> why does yakuake not save the "height" parameter in kde? It was in gnome.. but in kde it keeps setting itself back to 60% I think
<nolraiWest> I have a sort of strange question, feel free to forward me to somewhere else.
<Tamagotono> OxDeadC0de: it's because it doesnt shut down properly when you close kde.  Just change it then click the close button in the bottom right.  Then launch it again and it will keep that setting.
<nolraiWest> The haskell.lang file in gtksourceview-1.0/languge-specks is wrong, is there any where i can submit a correted version to so I dont have to recorect it every time I update ubuntu?
<rohan> nolraiWest: file a bug report
<nolraiWest> Thank!
<nolraiWest> s
<OxDeadC0de> cool it seems to work, thankss tamagotono
<Tamagotono> your welcome.
<Nasj> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<Nasj> DEPT
<gon> somebody knows if there are plans to pass konversation to qt4?
<OxDeadC0de> If I'm using compiz as my window manager does plasma automatically use compositing?
<sorush20> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sorush20> the mondonmindi information is out of date someone update the bot
<sorush20> its seems like the backup abilities of kubuntu are a joke
<pepee_> hello
<pepee_> i'm having troubles with the live cd of intrepid
<Nece228> hey apachelogger
<condon> Can someone tell me how to access data from a memory card reader?
<pepee_> i'm installing from the hdd, but can't install
<pepee_> look at this
<Ejdesgaard> hi, how do i reconf X ?
<OxDeadC0de> Condon; I put the card into the reader, plug the reader into usb, and go.. my built in reader works fine too
<pepee_> www.cec.uchile.cl/~ppollanc/instUbuntu.jpg
<Ejdesgaard> i wanna use the onboard gfx instead of a GeForce3, because it's dead now
<condon> Nevermind, thanks Ox, made my brain work (I'm used to things popping up asking me what I want to do with it
<pepee_> can someone help me, please?
<Ejdesgaard> pepee_, don't ask to ask
<Ejdesgaard> pepee_, just ask :)
<Nasj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<pepee_> i don't know what to do
<Nasj> !AppDb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pepee_> simply i can't install
<Ejdesgaard> pepee_, be more presice....
<pepee_> well, why the installer doesn't recognize my partitions, even if i've got mounted them?
<OxDeadC0de> you should not have your partitions mounted durring install pepee_
<Ejdesgaard> but isn't there anyone here who can help me / give me a hint?
<pepee_> OxDeadC0de: why?
<OxDeadC0de> pepee_ because the partition table editor can't edit the tables if any of the partitions are mounted
<pepee_> ahh ok
<pepee_> but, in that case, how i do install from hdd?
<OxDeadC0de> ejdesgaard try looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pepee_> sorry for my english, i'm argentinian...
<OxDeadC0de> I don't knwo the method pepee_ sorry :/
<Ejdesgaard> OxDeadC0de, isn't there a tool that can edit it for me?
<OxDeadC0de> :s/knwo/know
<pepee_> mmm ok, thank you
<Ejdesgaard> OxDeadC0de, some tool that is better then xorgconfig
<OxDeadC0de> ejdesgaard maybe, but it's not that hard to do by hand, that's how I've always done it
<superdog> « Un saluto a tutto il canale! »
<superdog> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ejdesgaard> OxDeadC0de, fast question then :) what is the intel driver called in *buntu?
<pepee_> OxDeadC0de: look at this: http://deepbluespaces.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-804-from-hard-disk.html
<OxDeadC0de> ever since slackward 3.5 in july 1998, I was a 15 yr old punk that thought he was a hacker cause he used linux and nobody had heard of it yet :P
<marcel> hi, my konqueror was slow so i read that i must deaktivate IPV6. i make an entry in /etc/environment (echo KDE_NO_IPV6=true). what means echo? i some forums they drop echo.. why?
<sigp239> How do I make it so that Ubuntu 8.10 automatically mounts my internal NTFS drive?
<TimS> I am trying to ssh into my computer, I can do it from my own PC, but I can't do it from another laptop. Both are connected fine, and they can ping each other. I can even ssh into the laptop, but not the other way round
<OxDeadC0de> ejdesgaard: mm, I'd guess intel, never set one up manually for an intel though, my comps are always nvidia.. customers are intel and it sets theirs up automatically
<OxDeadC0de> sigp239: sudo apt-get ntfs-config ; ntfs-config
<Ejdesgaard> OxDeadC0de, just searched in apt for it... there is a intel and a i810... one of them are links of some sort...
<Nece228> is there any way that i can make folders bigger in dolphin
<marcel> hi, my konqueror was slow so i read that i must deaktivate IPV6. i make an entry in /etc/environment (echo KDE_NO_IPV6=true). what means echo? i some forums they drop echo.. why?
<OxDeadC0de> ejdesgaard: I think it's just "driver "intel"" in xorg.conf
<sigp239> OxDeadC0de: I don't see ntfs-config
<OxDeadC0de> sigp239 sorry, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config ; ntfs-config
<pepee_> well, thank you guys
<OxDeadC0de> sigp239 it might not be in the ubuntu main repo's, try enabling universe etc
<sigp239> 0xDeadC0de: Okay I see it now thanks.
<OxDeadC0de> pepee_ sorry I couldn't help more
<sigp239> 0xDeadC0de: Is this a safe program?
<OxDeadC0de> sigp239 safe? just sets it up to automount when your computer turns on, you may have to set permissions up on the new folders  it creates yourself
<sorush20> is easy backup available in kubuntu
<Roey> hi... http://pastebin.com/m6401f287 <-- why am I getting this?
<Roey> sorush20:  hi!
<OxDeadC0de> sigp239, when you load it check the partitions you want to mount (Make sure they're not already mounted", type a  name such as "windows" - it will set it to make the folder /media/windows (can't exist already), then hit okay, and it makes /media/windows and mounts it at boot etc, then you can change the permissions on /etc/windows
<Roey> sorush20:  *chatori*
<Nece228> is there any way that i can make folders bigger in dolphin
<Ejdesgaard> OxDeadC0de, it was just replacing nvidia -> intel :)
<sorush20> Roey: merci
<OxDeadC0de> ejdesgaard can you set it up dual head and use both? :P
<sorush20> Roey: koob hastam
<sigp239> 0xDeadC0de: Interesting.  All of this could be done via command line right?
<sorush20> Roey: I think we have to talk english otherwise we get told off
<OxDeadC0de> sigp239 yeah but i don't know the process
<Ejdesgaard> OxDeadC0de, haven't tryed.... it's a m8's comp 1200km away... and i'm not gonna look if it would work:P
<Roey> :)
<Roey> sorush20:  you're the Sorush on my Facebook yes?
<sorush20> Sorush Nazari thats mee
<sorush20> and you ?
<sorush20> are you roya
<Roey> Roey
<Roey> on Facebook
<Roey> sorush20:  hrm... sorush nazari....
<Roey> sorush20:  are you the same Sorush who asked on Facebook about upgrading to Intrepid Ibex?
<JohnFlux2> hey all
<Roey> Mr. Tapsell :)
<Roey> nice to seey ou
<Roey> you
<JohnFlux2> Dr. Tapsell now :P
<JohnFlux2> as of 2 days ago
<JohnFlux2> how do I install flash on x86? :)
<Roey> JohnFlux2:  whoah
<Roey> congratulations!!
<Roey> what in?
<JohnFlux2> I used to have flash working in 8.04  but don't remember what I did
<JohnFlux2> uh i mean  64 bit 8.10
<JohnFlux2> ah I found aa oneliner to install flash
<JohnFlux2> Roey: my PhD is in digital holography :)
<Roey> cool
<Roey> JohnFlux2:  you're young, right?
<Roey> 28 or so?
<Roey> JohnFlux2:  but in all cases congrats :)
<JohnFlux2> Roey: 27
<JohnFlux2> although I became a doctor when I was 26
<JohnFlux2> It was my birthday the other day :-D
<Roey> coool :)
<Roey> and happy birthday too :)
<JohnFlux2> heh
<Nece228> where can i get opera qt4 version?
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone know how to backup packages that I have installed?
<JohnFlux2> Doctor_Nick: you mean the list of installed packages, or what?
<Doctor_Nick> I installed some packages outside of the repos, i'd like to back those up before i flatten and reinstall
<Doctor_Nick> but a list of installed packages would be good too
<Roey> hi, I'm trying to get sound working here.  As soon as I upgraded to Ibex, it stopped.  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m6401f287
<sorush20> the mounting section of the installation is really bad
<sorush20> I hate it
<draik> Hello all
<sorush20> why would the formating of a swap partition fail/
<sorush20> its a joke
<draik> In general, when upgrading from one release to another, do you want to keep your old settings or go with the "maintainer's version"?
<ArkoldThos> how can i mount a ntfs partition? i have tried clicking on it on dolphin and writing sudo pass
<ArkoldThos> it doesnt return nothing but when i try to open it it just doesn't get opened
<draik> ArkoldThos: Right-click on the device (NTFS partition) and click on mount. I'm fairly surprised it isn't being done automatically.
<woden1> I tried installing ntfs-config but it does not seem to do anything related to auto-mounting my internal NTFS drive.
<draik> ArkoldThos: On a side note, are you sure it isn't trying to process the request the reading of the NTFS partition?
<x-X-x> is it possible for me to upgrade to a full kubuntu intrepid os from hardy? without having to empty out my hd ?
<SlimeyPete> x-X-x: yes
<draik> x-X-x: Yes. That's what I'm doing now on my laptop.
<ArkoldThos> it just shows hide x device
<SlimeyPete> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<woden1> How do I make it so that Ubuntu 8.10 automatically mounts my internal NTFS drive?
<x-X-x> how?
<x-X-x> k
<SlimeyPete> kdesu upgrade-manager -c
<draik> x-X-x: My method is the Alternate CD.
<ArkoldThos> :S i havent any problem before upgrading i think (i have been using intrepid rc)
<SlimeyPete> (if I remember correctly)
<SlimeyPete> hrm... though, is upgrade-manager included with kubuntu? might need to be installed, I'm not sure.
<draik> SlimeyPete: sudo upgrade-manager -d    I think. Let me check the log from yesterday.
<Roey> hi, I'm trying to get sound working here.  As soon as I upgraded to Ibex, it stopped.  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m6401f287
<woden1> How do I make it so that Ubuntu 8.10 automatically mounts my internal NTFS drive?
<ArkoldThos> aww
<ArkoldThos> my fault
<Darthfrog> woden1: Auto mounts?  Put it in /etc/fstab.
<woden1> Darthfrog:  How?  What is the exact line that I need to put in?  I need this to be accessible to my normal user, not just root.
<woden1> Darthfrog:  And I looked on the wiki and the help site but there is no "definitive" way to do this apparently.  I get 10 different suggestions that all conflict with each other somehow.
<Darthfrog> woden1: Construct a mount command that works for you, you'll need root privileges.  Use those parameters in /etc/fstab.
<draik> SlimeyPete: Sorry, I can't confirm. I'm not finding it in my log from the past 2-3 days
<Darthfrog> woden1: eg.  "sudo mount -t ntfs -o <options> <device> <mountpoint>
<SlimeyPete> draik: sounds about right, anyway
<XenThraL> oh sweet jebus
<XenThraL> why did I update
<moho_> hellow
<XenThraL> no easy way to get kde3 back on, is there?
<woden1> Darthfrog:  -t ntfs? not -t ntfs-3g?
<draik> XenThraL: Not on Intrepid Ibex
<Darthfrog> woden1: ntfs-3g if you want to be able to r/w. ntfs is ro.
<XenThraL> yeah
<XenThraL> kde4 is just too broken though
<JohnFlux2> XenThraL: you could reinstall 8.4
<XenThraL> would need to buy a new DVD drive
<XenThraL> minne is busted
<woden1> Darthfrog:  Okay then yes I have everything in the command except for the <options> part I do not know what to put there.
<XenThraL> discovered that not long ago
<Darthfrog> woden1: You will have to read the documentation on the mount command to see what you want.  "man mount".
<woden1> Darthfrog:  Well I was hoping to read something a bit more friendly, like a help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com entry.
<woden1> Because I'm sure I am not the only one who wants to auto-mount their NTFS partition.
<jt66> woden1 have you seen this http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<woden1> jt66: checking it out right now thanks
<jt66> perhaps it might help you
<kilrae> does anybody have a link for the kubuntu alternate torrent (the link on the kubuntu site is broken)
<draik> kilrae: Have you tried other torrent sites?
<kilrae> ah, i found it
<Darthfrog> woden1: Hmm, ntfs-3g is a FUSE system.  I don't know that method yet.
<woden1> Darthfrog:  Yeah, what is FUSE anyway?
<draik> I got the Kubuntu 8.10 CD in under 5 minutes yesterday; alternative cd in just under 10
<kilrae> or not, "permission denied"
<Darthfrog> woden1: File System in User Space.
<Lalaa> I'm from a livecd, I updated my system to 8.10 and my network card left working and it happens too wi ubuntu that I installed into a notebook
<XenThraL> how do I get flash working on 8.10?
<Lalaa> it's  abug very important, I thinked that my netword card has broken
<XenThraL> I have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<XenThraL> but firefox doesnt run it?
<woden1> Darthfrog:  Yea, I guess the idea was to create a way for non-root to mount NTFS?
<Lalaa> does anybody knows how fix it?
<Darthfrog> woden1: Add "user" to the options.
<Darthfrog> woden1: Options in /etc/fstab, that is.
<Darthfrog> woden1: The link that jt66 gave above tells you everything you need to know.
<woden1> alrighty
<nuno_> Does anyone know a site with plasmoids available for download besides kde look?
<woden1> I just dont understand why Ubuntu auto-mounts external ntfs drives but not internal ones.
<Darthfrog> woden1: After you've put the entries in /etc/fstab, issue "sudo mount -a" to mount them.
<draik> WOOHOO! 15 minutes to go for the completion of the upgrade install (8.04 to 8.10)
<mario> conky works with KDE?
<smarty> hey all, any idea how to change the time from 24-hr to 12-hr?
<smarty> anyone?
<mario> best option for conky on kubuntu?
<Darthfrog> woden1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65842/   Gives a  mount command that worked for me.
<chairman> hey guys, I'm upgrading right now to 8.10 but i want to know about Amorok .For some reason it won't play myMusic CD's as well as Kaffine
<chairman> i want to  do w/Amorok like u can do w/WMedia Player on Vista
<draik> chairman: IIRC, Amarok and KDE4 always had a bit of a combo-use issue.
<chairman> i see tht now but i dig the look on Amorok though
<nuno_> Does anyone know a site with plasmoids available for download besides kde look? huh?
<jt66> smarty, i looked dont see a way to change to 12 hour clock must be kde4.2 bug
<frederic> frederic91
<isleshocky77> Not sure if this falls under kde, kwin, plasma, etc.  But my ktorrent icon has disappear from the task bar and I can't figure out how to open the window. I tried typing ktorrent in the terminal but it gave me an error it's already running.  I'm running kde 4.1.2 on kubuntu 8.04
<nuno_> Do you mind if you close it?
<pucko-> where can I find the folderview plasmoid supposedly in kde4.1?
<isleshocky77> nuno_: Yeah. I know I can close it then reopen it. I was more curious if there was a way to open it with out closing it. It is downloading things.
<KR-data> when I print something from Acrobat Reader I get a page telling that the following pages are confidential, how do I disable that?
<jt66> smarty, the clock answer is here http://reclusivegeek.wordpress.com/2008/04/19/kde-4-digital-clock-widget/
<miguel_> hi everyone
<Guest48470> is kutuntu 8.10 ready for dual screen?
<sfears> i don't see how to enable the nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers manager since i've upgraded to 7.10.  Any ideas on how to enable nvidia drivers?
<woden1> where can I go to get help with a wine + wow problem?
<mathieu> hello
<mathieu> how can I install firefox without pulling up gnome?
<scribbles> apt-get install firefox
<scribbles> mathieu ^
<mathieu> scribbles: it installs 72 gnome packages
<scribbles> mathieu: probably dependencies
<mathieu> yes
<mathieu> hence my question, is it possible to get firefox without all that cruft?
<mathieu> im on a netbook, HD space is limited
<scribbles> not that I know of, those are the packages necessary for it to run
<scribbles> but going forward, there's surely plenty of programs that rely on those packages too, so its not like you'll have to get that many every time.
<mathieu> i strongly doubt liblaunchpad-integration, python-cairo, libgnome-keyring  gnome-mount etc... are needed for firefox
<mathieu> scribbles: i dont... i only need firefox its the only non-kde package I use on this laptop
<pulaski> hello, I'm trying to mount the nfs shares that reside on my file server to my client machine using: sudo mount 192.168.0.3:/mnt/sdb1 /mnt/shar1 after a while the client returns "mount.nfs: internal error" and my syslog shows this line: "mikesbox kernel: [518531.987326] rpcbind: server 192.168.0.3 not responding, timed out"  I can ssh between the two machines fine.  Has anyone seen this before?
<ralesk> trying here too... just in case.  any of you people use the text mode console sometimes?
<ralesk> because i noticed that on the consoles, the bright colours are all showing in dark grey.
<ralesk> so I can't really set a decent coloured prompt, and it's uncomfortable to use mc or read a man from the console
<scribbles> ralesk: even after you set colors in Edit Current Profile?
<ralesk> scribbles: not Konsole
<scribbles> oh.
<ralesk> scribbles: the text mode stuff outside of X
<ralesk> the only reason I'm asking here is because #ubuntu-server is a channel of 120 zombies today (must be some Halloween gig :P)
<mathieu> so basically... firefox needs 124M (!!!) on kubuntu :(
<pulaski> another question: is nfs-utils included in the nfs-kernel-server package on hardy 8.04?
<xomp> hjalp! I just updated to intrepid and am suddenly getting a "Sorry - The KDE Session Manager: KDEInit could not launch '/usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-daemon.py'" error. If I click "Ok" it logs me out of KDE and brings me to the login screen. It's like a never ending loop! :(
<woden1> Is there a known bug/issue with rebooting causing a system crash?  On a Gateway P-6831FX laptop.
<xomp> Ok, I'm going to go ahead an hit "Ok" I'll more than likely be logged out.
<woden1> Is there actually a button called "Ok"
<xomp> just as I expected, it logged me off..
<xomp> and for some reason KMix is started on login, it never did this before.
<xomp> Jesus, what the hell has this upgrade done?
<jerome__> join ubuntu-fr
<xomp> nice, another dead linux support channel lol
<Darthfrog> xomp: It's not dead, it's just that nobody has an answer for you.
<woden1> Is there actually a button called "Ok"
<woden1> Is there actually a button called "Ok"
<woden1> Is there a known bug/issue with rebooting causing a system crash?  On a Gateway P-6831FX laptop.
<xomp> well I would just do a re-install if ibex would give me a display when booting to the live cd lol
<heinkel_111> anyone done the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using apt-get --dist-upgrade? does it work?
<xomp> heinkel_111, I tried but it didn't work.
<heinkel_111> xomp: what happened?
<jnalli> when i open firefox the top of the window moves out of range and i cant close it move it
<xomp> heinkel_111, I was yelled at for not having certain gnome packages I believe, I've had so many issues upgrading it's hard for me to remember lol.
<xomp> looks like dunklefest :(
<heinkel_111> xomp: but do you think the recommended adept option is any better?
<xomp> heinkel_111, I think I am backwards, maybe dist-upgrade did work (somewhat) now I'm left with strange problems causing me to force logout when I hit the "OK" button to this error message I get about screenlets
<xomp> this is killing me too :( I'm loving the new KDE man
<xomp> I think I'm going to be forced back to windows though :(
<Darthfrog> xomp: Gee, that's tough. :-(  Sorry to hear it.
<zerothis> xomp: who's forcing you. we need to set them straight!
<xomp> zerothis, well the support with these issues are getting to the point where it's affecting my personal life lol. Atleast with windows if a problem appears I can fix it fairly easily :/
<xomp> a problem in linux is equivalent to a problem with the flux capacitor on Marty McFly's Delorian when you come from a windows environment lol
<Darthfrog> xomp: A computer is a tool, not a religious choice.  Use the OS that works for you.  I'm sorry to hear that Kubuntu isn't that OS.
<Darthfrog> Especially since you don't seem to have considered doing  a fresh install.
<xomp> I chose linux for learning LAMP but since everything seems to break (fairly easily too!) that I'm going to have to go with WAMP :(
<zerothis> xomp: all true, but I have found with linux that all problems _are_ fixable and once fixed they stay fixed. have you tried paid support?
<xomp> Darthfrog, You are correct! I've not considered a fresh install at all. "<xomp> well I would just do a re-install if ibex would give me a display when booting to the live cd lol"
<Darthfrog> LAMP is rock solid.  I've been maintaining numerous LAMP servers for years.
<xomp> Darthfrog, I and many others are experiencing a black screen when booting with the latest ibex live cd and nobody in any support channel seems to know what the problem is :(
<Darthfrog> Have you tried the alternate CD?
<raymears> hi folks. sorry to butt in on any ongoing conversations, but i was wandering why the ZUI(the zoom out/switch "activity") feature was removed from intrepid and whether there was any chance of it making a comeback before 9.04
<xomp> Darthfrog, what's an alternative cd?
<Darthfrog> Personally, I had problems running Gutsy.  So I stayed on Feisty till Hardy came out.  Hardy ran fine.
<Darthfrog> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Darthfrog> Intrepid is running fine.  I'm in love with KDE 4. :-)
<chairman> does anybody haave issues w/Amorok?
<xomp> Darthfrog, yeah I was able to update one PC (My moms friend) her PC took the update like a champ and is working flawlessly. My PC is newer and it can't take the update it appears lmao
<xomp> I guess I'm a tad annoyed at problems only seem to hit ME!
<chairman> like i want to play CD's
<xomp> and I'm the spokesman for "Get off Windows and use linux" to my friends and family.
<Darthfrog> xomp: So stay with Hardy.  It's an excellent OS.
<zerothis> xomp: hardy is LTS, might work better for you.
<Darthfrog> zerothis: Kubuntu Hardy isn't LTS.
<zerothis> really?
<edju> I think on the Kubuntu page, it says kde3 will not be supported.
<Darthfrog> Yep.  Hardy is KDE 3.5 and the devs didn't want to be committed to supporting KDE 3.5 for 3 years when the switch to KDE 4 was already in the works.
<tacosarecool> Hello
<tacosarecool> Help
<zerothis> their's always xubuntu and regular ubuntu (at least one of those is LTS I hope)
<gepo> Can anyone install kdesvn in intrepid? Package kdesvn-kio-plugins conflicts with kdesdk-kio-plugins <4:5.0.0, but newer version of this package is 4:4.1.2.
<tacosarecool> It keeps restarting the widgets and whatnots
<Darthfrog> Both are, I think.
<xomp> brb
<edju> Too badf, kde4 stinks.
<tacosarecool> I think so too
<Darthfrog> edju: I love KDE4.  YMMV, obviously. :-)
<tacosarecool> KDE3 was so stable
<scribbles> I think its sexy :/
<tacosarecool> Then kde 4 ruined it!
<Darthfrog> tacosarecool: It's early days yet for KDE 4.
<zerothis> Well, I've used KDE4 and I think they should stick with 3 for the time being. I found KDE4 to be quite unstable, and I tried it with 3 different computers too
<xomp> hah got past that damned error message that caused infinite logouts :)
<Darthfrog> So stay with Hardy.
<claydoh> just like when the move from kde2 to kde3, kde3 was a bit crashy
<claydoh> and now 6 years later is is solid :L)
<zerothis> now its solid, quick change it!
<Darthfrog> Kubuntu made the break between KDE 3 and KDE 4 with Intrepid.  You can always stay with the mature KDE 3.5 with Hardy.  Other than KDE, it's LTS.
<xomp> haha has anyone noticed that if you logout and log in then paste from your clipboard you get "Спасибо" which is Russian for "Thank You"? is that an easter egg or something? :P
 * claydoh agrees with Darthfrog
<edju> The panel, even - icons, er - widgets - keep disappearing.
<trappist> I've just upgraded straight from gutsy to intrepid, and I was kinda caught off guard by kde4, and I have a coupla questions...
<claydoh> hardy is s till supported, and when jaunty is out kde4 will be quite advanced
<trappist> first, how can I add application icons to the kicker, if that's still what it's called
<claydoh> trappist: right-click on a menu item is easiest
<Darthfrog> trappist: Click on the cashew on the right side of the panel.
<xomp> Darthfrog, I fixed my problem by deleting "~/.kde/Autostart/Screenlets Daemon.desktop" but I still get KMix starting up on it's own during login which is annoying :(
<ardy> Please help: xinerama with Kde4 is not working quite right, the secondary screen is all white
<draik> I am now running Intrepid Ibex
<draik> A few questions...
<draik> What's with the notepad?
<xomp> that plasmoid?
<draik> What's with the "Desktop" window?
<Darthfrog> xomp: Then close all the windows you don't want starting when you log in.  When you've got things the way you want them, then log out to preserve that state, then log back in again.
<draik> xomp: Can you please explain?
<xomp> Darthfrog, ok, I'll give it a try.
<Darthfrog> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<Darthfrog> !plasmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<edju> Neither do I!
<zerothis> !anything_about_anything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darthfrog> draik: KDE 4 has done away with the classical desktop.  It's now running Plasma as the desktop.
<Darthfrog> draik: and the applets for Plasma are plasmoids. :-)
<draik> Darthfrog: Ok. So what is the desktop thing?
<Darthfrog> edju: Learn! :-)
<trappist> claydoh: what if it's not in the menu?  how can I make a custom one?
<Darthfrog> draik: Go to KDE.org and read up on Plasma.
<xomp> Darthfrog, that did the trick lol, I only did the same thing like 4 other times but ever since you suggested doing it it worked a treat. Must have magical words :)
<xomp> KDE4 in Ibex is simply breathtaking :D
<Darthfrog> BTW, I love the lancelot plasmoid.  It's a different menu applet for the panel.  I prefer it to the stock KDE one.  install the lancelot-plasmoid package.
<xomp> It's like McDonalds, I'm luvin' it! (tm)
<draik> Darthfrog: Ok. Will do.
<helge__> Anyway I can edit the start menu items in KDE4? I would like to remove some icons that I don't use
<trappist> claydoh: nm found my app in the menu
<claydoh> helge__: yes you can
<draik> xomp: I agree. I'm loving the way it looks, feels, reacts... everything. It's something new and I want to understand it all at once.
<helge__> ...
<Darthfrog> xomp: Computers are intimidated by me. :-)  Things don' work for my wife, I sit down at her machine and they work! :-)  And she's the witch! :))
<xomp> haha
<paul__> !List
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<larsivi_> after upgrading from hardy to ibex, my mail settings are completely blank, not a single button to click, and there appears to be no accounts converted either
<claydoh> helge__: right-click the kmenu icon to get the menu editor
<xomp> well I've survived linux for another day! so I'll remain in a dual-boot environment for a bit longer I suppose lol.
<helge__> HA HA HA... So easy. Thanks!
<xomp> I'm glad to see they put the trash icon back next to the clock. That was driving me crazy before the update lol
<Darthfrog> larsivi: Were you running KDE4 in Hardy?
<larsivi_> Darthfrog: I had it installed, but didn't run it
<ejm> Is there a way to install kubuntu over suse, but keep my files intact? I'm not wanting to dual-boot, I'm wanting to use ubuntu. I just don't want to copy a ton of files to an external hdd, and then back again.
<Darthfrog> larsivi: You had a .kde and .kde4 directory in Hardy.  You might have a conflict.
<Darthfrog> ejm: Backup your home directory.
<Porky> hello all
<larsivi_> Darthfrog: kubuntu docs said .kde4 would be ignored
<ejm> dang it...ok I guess I will do it.
<Porky> may someone help me to change my wallpaper in console mode?
<Darthfrog> larsivi: Check .kde4 to see if your correct mail settings are there.
<Darthfrog> Porky: In console mode??  Why?  Just right-click on the desktop and choose Desktop Settings.
<chrisruls00> Does anyone else here use an NVidia video card with 8.10? and if so how did you install it? I'm having trouble getting mine to work.
<Porky> Darthfrog> ssh =x
<Darthfrog> chrisruls00: Did you run jockey-kde?
<chrisruls00> no, what is that?
<Darthfrog> Porky:  ssh -Y -l <login name> <remote-host>
<larsivi_> Darthfrog: no, they're not - kde4 never had correct mail settings for me, and .kde4 haven't been changed since I tried it a few months ago
<Darthfrog> Porky: That'll forward X over SSH.
<Porky> but if my mum is logged in on X ?
<Darthfrog> Porky: Doesn't matter.  Linux is multi-user.
<Porky> oki i'll try
<chrisruls00> I just ran jockey-kde but it just opens a window that says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Porky> thank Dartfrog
<Darthfrog> Porky: np
<Darthfrog> chrisruls00: Then use it to install the Nvidia drivers.
<Darthfrog> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> chrisruls00: which nvidia card do you have?
<chrisruls00> acording to device manager I have Geforce4 420 Go
<chrisruls00> I'm on a laptop, btw.
<xomp> what are some Amarok alternatives? I don't particularly like the look of Amarok :)
<Porky> Darthfrog> Am I supposed to type it in konsole?
<Porky> Darthfrog> Because it doesen't shox me X
<Porky> *show
<olskolirc> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<olskolirc> !xmms
<Darthfrog> Porky: No, it won't.  But if you run an X app now, it'll display on your local system.
<olskolirc> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in intrepid
<pulaski> Hi, lockd is not showing up using lsmod or 'ps ax | grep 'lockd' on my nfs file server.  My NFS HOWTO says I need it.  Would this be preventing me from mounting my shares on my client?
<jussi01> chrisruls00: I think your card is missing support atm - see the release notes here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Darthfrog> Porky: an X app such as "systemsettings".  :-)
<jussi01> chrisruls00: I think support will be added for your card soon.
<Darthfrog> pulaski: Yep.
<xomp> hmm, nevermind lol I found a way to make it much smaller looking instead of the big old window with a bunch of stuff :P
<Porky> Darthfrog> ok I try
<Pooh22> hi, is it possible to upgrade to intrepid without upgrading KDE? (I have an issue with my dual screen setup and nvidia hardware in KDE4)
<chrisruls00> so I can't use compiz till it is supported, right?
<ejm> look on wikipedia's entry on amarok for other alternatives. There's two or three like amarok right off the top of my head that I can think of.
<Bsims> I kinda understand why kubuntu dropped 3.5x for Intrepid but when kde4 isn't stable enough for Debian Sid... I used a thirdparty to install 3.5 so I can actually work
<ejm> minirok and exaile or something like that are two.
<Bsims> Pooh22: Nope, but with third party depos you can install it at the expense of 3.4 unless you go with nightly builds
<Darthfrog> chrisruls00: Kwin in KDE4 incorporates much of compiz natively.
<Pooh22> Bsims: ok, I guess I'll stick with Hardy for a while then...
<Porky> Darthfrog> hmm I think I missed something? Oh I must open the apps from my konsole?
<Darthfrog> chrisruls00: But if you don't have direct hardware rendering, it might not be fast enough for you.
<Bsims> Pooh22: I kinda wish I had, but its a bit faster on Ibex once you get it installed due to the kernel improvements
<chrisruls00> Don't I have to have 3Dacceleration for that to work?
<Darthfrog> Porky: Bingo.
<Porky> Darthfrog> Great, I'm stupid lol, Thanks a lot
 * Bsims grins having tracked kde before... I should have waited till 4.2.2 at least
<Darthfrog> Porky: Ignorance is curable, Stupidity is terminal.  You learn. :-)
<Pooh22> Bsims: I don't really have speed issues, I have a P4 3GHz w 2G RAM ;-)
<Bsims> Pooh22: I'm old enough to remember when 3.x was teething
<Pooh22> Bsims: I started using KDE when mandrake 5.3 came out ;-)
<Bsims> Pooh22: SuSE 7. something
<xomp> hey quick question for you guys. Is there a way to make certain apps start on startup of the system? Like this Gmail Notifier I have, I would like very much for it to be one of the apps that startup when I restart my pc.
<Porky> Darthfrog> lmao
<zaishaza> hi, anyone else having sound problems with kubuntu 8.10? vlc, amarok and movie player are completely silent for me. :(
<chrisruls00> ok, I have another issue. When I typpe really fast or when I hold down a key a lot of horizontal black lines falsh across the screen, it's kind of annoying. Is this also driver related?
<Porky> Darthfrog> so thanks, and good night
<Darthfrog> xomp: Bring out the comfy chair!!   Oops, forget that.  Look at ~/.kde/Autostart instead. :-)
<Bsims> xomp: mine works but pulseaudio is kinda crappy
<Darthfrog> Porky: Have fun.  Say Hi to your mum for me. :-)
<ubuntu__> Hi! In kubuntu 8.10 i would like to install sun-jdk6. In the adept-manager it doesn't find it (it also doesn't find blender). When i use aptitude, all programs are there. How to search in adept?
<xomp> Darthfrog, Mein Kampfy chair? :P
<Darthfrog> ubuntu__: Do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<Bsims> ubuntu__: just a guess check repositories enabled
<Darthfrog> xomp: It was a line from the Monty Python Spanish Inquisition sketch. :-)
<ubuntu__> yes, and the things are found in aptitude which also uses sources.list
<xomp> Darthfrog, ahh lol ok :) I just create a link to the program into ~/.kde/Autostart right?
<pulaski> Darthfrog: Thanks for responding.  Do you have any idea how I can obtain lockd?
<Darthfrog> xomp: Only after a round of the fish-slapping dance. :-)
<xomp> lmao
<ceafu> hi everyone. anybody in here familiar with Kontact, specifically importing calendar files.
<Darthfrog> pulaski: I think you'll have install more nfs packages.  I don't know which one contains the lock daemon.
<Bsims> Sorry ceafu never used kontact, I use google calendar
<ubuntu__> does anyone using kubuntu 8.10 finding "blender" in adept? Not in "Add/remove Software", i mean adept (starter -> adept)
<ceafu> i wish i did, just hate having my info in cloud.
<ceafu> now that you can show calendar in gmail i may even switch.
<pulaski> Darthfrog: I tried to install nfs-utils but apt-get can't find nfs-utils.  I figured it was inclueded in the nfs-kernel-server package.  Is this the case?
<Bsims> ubuntu__: want to cheat? open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install blender"
<ubuntu__> bsims: i know that. But i want to give the kubuntu-cd to a friend :-)
<ubuntu__> And he needs sun-java
<pucko-> pulaski, lockd is in nfs-common
<Bsims> Ah... look in settings for adept and make sure you have universe enabled
<ubuntu__> It's strange, i don't find anything with this new adept :-(
<ubuntu__> But maybe it's because i'm in live-cd mode
<pulaski> pucko-: Thanks
<Bsims> ubuntu__: I've never used adpet, I use synaptic or the commandline
<ubuntu__> me to :-)
<pucko-> why do some packages depend on openjdk-6 while other can use any jdk?
<jussi01> chrisruls00: sorry, was away, yeah, thats right, no compiz till the new one comes.
<Bsims> pucko-: Basicaly how the author wrote the dependencies
<bukharin> hello all
<bukharin> i have a probably stupid question... and was wondering if anyone here could give me a hand :)
<bukharin> i installed kde4 from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<bukharin> and i want to remove it to upgrade to ibex...
<bukharin> hwo can i do it?
<draik> Darthfrog: I have gone through the site and started playing with my HP laptop that I just finished upgrading. I am geekly overwhelmed with joy at the look and how it all works for me. KDE4.1 ROCKS!
<derdui> Hi, does anybody know how to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<draik> !upgrade | derdui
<ubottu> derdui: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bsims> bukharin: you shouldn't need to
<ceafu> bukharin: I hope somebody knows. I instaled it same way already in ibex, and it will not uninstall
<Bsims> bukharin: Let apt sort it out
<bukharin> derdui: adept_manager --dist-upgrade?
<Bsims> Or failing that manualy remove it
<bukharin> Bsims: but i installed a bunch of different packages... they will remain instaled once  upgrade the old kde pacakgaes..
<deftone> How can i add adept installer to cairo-dock ??
<ceafu> synaptic > repositories > update tab. option near bottom
<derdui> thanks ubottu and bukharin
<bukharin> Bsims: well, that's exactly what i wanted to do, manually remove it, and leave a "clean" kde3 kubuntu install
<draik> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Bsims> bukharin: simplest way I can think of to help ya is to manualy remove everything in the kde catagory and then reinstall it once you've upgraded
<bukharin> Bsims: ok, so i can safely assume that all kde4 pacakges are actualy called *-kde4?
<draik> Is there a calendar widget?
<draik> I can't seem to find one
<bukharin> Bsims: cause i was prepared to remove each and every one, but i thought that there should be one package that all other depen on
<ceafu> Anyone have an argument of whether to install a few KDE apps or just install Kubuntu KDE 4 Desktop instead. I assume one takes up a little less room
<bukharin> ceafu: go with the full fledged thingy. kde 4.1 rocks. big time
<Bsims> bukharin: not really... no and in the new ibex version they will not have the 4 prefix and will be upgraded
<smarty> im agreeing with buk
<smarty> *not agreeing
<ceafu> I have been playing with it today. I like it so far. The floating desktop window thing is weird.
<smarty> bsims took care of it, haha thanks
<Bsims> bukharin: Word of advice... backup .kde first... kde 4 in ibex will stomp all over your settings
<Bsims> I thought 4.1 sucked and went third party repos to reinstall 3.5
<bukharin> Bsims: yeah, i know. that's what i want to prevent. adept will upgrade all kde packages to kde4 versions, but it will leave all -kde4 pacakges alone, as they were manually installed from kde.org repos, not kubntu
<ubuntu_> Hi all... than differs kubutu desktop from kubyntu server?
<bukharin> ubuntu_ server comes without desktop manager
<Bsims> Basicaly the new kubuntu is all 4.1 so apt will sort it out on its own bukharin
<bukharin> ubuntu_ usually, you'd want it for headless setups
<ubuntu_> hm thx )
<bukharin> Bsims: you sure taht i wil not end up with two kde4 installations?
<SudoKing> I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade to intrepid, (currently 8.04), but it says that there are no upgrades. How should I upgrade?
<Bsims> Ya shouldn't...
<bukharin> Bsims: i could bet that that's exaclty what wil happen, and i can't reinstall i this box wihtout a LOT of pain
<ceafu> sudoking: synaptic > repositories > update tab. option near bottom
<Bsims> bukharin: then you've got a job ahead of you removing the old packages first
<ceafu> choose normal releases
<ceafu> jasunto: hey fool
<bukharin> Bsims: T_T that's waht i wanted to do in the first place... gues i'll have to remove by hand then.
<Bsims> bukharin: I had some old kde 4.1 packages and it handled it on its own for me
<jasunto_> yo
<SudoKing> ceafu: I'm using Adept Manager for the packages (Using KDE 4.1)
<jasunto_> i hate the stinking underscores
<bukharin> Bsims: ok, i'll see if i cand find a how to on "completely remove kde4" :) thanks for the reasuring messages bout adept ;)
<jasunto_> did you get alien?
<ceafu> oops sorry.
<ubuntu_> somebody already tried kde 4.2? On kde.org already about new release speak like
<Bsims> Heh no problem... Apt is pretty smart
<jasunto_> its nice, when there isnt a deb package i download rpm package and it turns into deb package for me
<jasunto_> i think it works for kde and xfce
<Bsims> ubuntu_: I've not... I despised 4.1...
<Bsims> I am tempted to install project neon daily builds
<ubuntu_> aa .. sorry
 * Bsims grins I'm a stick in the mud ubuntu_... I use kde wmaker and gnome in that order
<xomp> wow I somehow totally messed up my whole menu and everything by accidentally adding the KMenu applet then removing it once I saw I had two lmao
<ubuntu_> and kubuntu 6.10 will update to me kde to 1.2 versions?
<Bsims> I can't help but wish wmaker or a clone had support for compiz
<ubuntu_> gnome it's no good ))
<SlimeyPete> 6.10??
<SlimeyPete> 6.10 is very old
<xomp> here's what I've managed to do http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=49785528ij9.png
<ubuntu_> 8.10 ))
<SlimeyPete> ah.
<smarty> hey, anyone know how to make the clock from 24hrs to 12hrs? (instead of seeing 16:00 to 4:00) ?
<xomp> can someone tell me how to reset this to default? lmao
<SudoKing> And I"ve tried dist-upgrade in the terminal but it does not say a distribution upgrade is available (and the current distro is up to date)
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu 8.10 includes kde 4.1, as far as I know
<Bsims> SlimeyPete: Unfortunatly its only 4.1
<ceafu> I think I changed my clock to use local time to solve that
<ubuntu_> and its not update? (
<SlimeyPete> SudoKing: in ubuntu you don't use dist-upgrade to upgrade to a newer version of the OS
<SudoKing> And what should I use (Full Upgrade in Adept doesn't work either :\ )
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SlimeyPete> SudoKing: you can use the Alternate CD or you can use "kdesu upgrade-manager -c"
<Bsims> SudoKing: you have to follow the instructions... lts requires an extra step to upgrade to a non lts release
<SlimeyPete> or -d... I'm not sure
<cyberlag> vsem privetr
<cyberlag> tut russkie est'?
<ubuntu_> =))
<xomp> SudoKing, kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<xomp> SudoKing, that's what I used to upgrade from Hardy to Ibex
<Jacek> hi guys, i've got a laptop with small hdd (40gb) and i don't have much free space there. but I've another hdd(20gb) connected via usb on which i want to install kubuntu. my laptop doesn't have cd drive and i don't know how do it..
<xomp> vsem privet!
<SudoKing> Xomp, ah that ticked the Upgrade Version link in Adept = )
<xomp> SudoKing, good to hear :)
<smarty> i have this theme (black loadus) that is a .zip file... how to apply it into kubuntu kde4.1 ?
<smarty> anyone any idea?
<deftone> can anyone help me? i want to put the trash png icon on cairo but i don't know how to make the trash icon change when i put something in the trash.
<xomp> now could someone tell me how to reset my KMenu's  placement and all that jazz since I've accidentally changed it somehow? lmao here's a pic of it now but I would like defaults please :) http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=49785528ij9.png
<snikker> bluetooth doesn't work in 8.10?
<smarty> i have this theme (black loadus) that is a .zip file... how to apply it into kubuntu kde4.1 ?
<trappist> does kubuntu intrepid have any kind of fast-user-switching functionality, where another user can log in without closing the current user's session?
<deftone> Xomp: delete your .kde folder and everything will go back to defaults
<xomp> thanks deftone :)
<overminddl1> When I scroll my mouse down, it scrolls as expected, but if I scroll my mouse up, it scrolls *all* the way down to the bottom, why would it be doing this, and this is after a restart?
<Doctor_Nick> can someone do me a favor and go to www.gunshowcomic.com and tell me if it connects or not?
<OvermindDL1> it connects
<Doctor_Nick> dang
<OvermindDL1> ?
<gsa10132> same here.. no issues
<Doctor_Nick> i have a problem where its not connecting on any of my ubuntu computers
<Doctor_Nick> but if i use my windows computer, it connects
<OvermindDL1> ...
<OvermindDL1> tracert?
<gsa10132> dns-issue?
<OvermindDL1> myt?
<Doctor_Nick> this is what im thinking
<Doctor_Nick> if i use a proxy it connects fine
<deftone> I need help with Cairo-Dock
<OvermindDL1> When I scroll my mouse wheel down, it scrolls as expected, but if I scroll my mouse wheel up, it scrolls *all* the way down to the bottom, why would it be doing this, and this is after a restart?
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<cyberlag> Podskazqte, kak men zapustit' s'jobmqj disk Formatirovannqj na FAT32 pod UBUNTU?
<Doctor_Nick> i'm getting issues where the terminal isn't refreshing when I do stuff like switch views in irssi
<Doctor_Nick> !help-ru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help-ru
<com_h> Morning everyone, I'm trying to install vmware into Kubuntu, has anyone done this before?
<Doctor_Nick> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amd-64> hey anyone else have a problem installing java?, it stops as normal , waiting for the user to click "accept" the licence thing, but ya can't see the accept box to click on it!, (useing adept installer), should I be useing a different installer? like synaptic??
<snikker> how can i read files names with strange chars (encoded ISO 8859-15), with dolphin?
<[Relic]> how safe is 8.04 -> 8.10 upgrade w/ reinstall?
<[Relic]> w/o
<dual> <[Relic]>: I've done it on two computers without any problems.
<dual> One laptop and one desktop. One Nvidia and one ATI.
<rodrigo_> join /grulic
<rodrigo_> #grulic
<rodrigo_> join #ubuntu
<rodrigo_> gente buenas
<rodrigo_> como era el comando para unirse a otros canales?
<[Relic]> dual, just wondering since I am using the kde3 version, wasn't sure if that was going to cause problems or not
<PeperJohnny> !es | rodrigo_
<ubottu> rodrigo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<snikker> rodrigo_: /j #channel-name
<rodrigo_> Hi guys, could you tell me how I can join to another channel please?
<rodrigo_> sorry for teh inconvenience
<rodrigo_> :)
<KDesk>  /join #channel
<PeperJohnny> ./join #chanel
<rodrigo_> KDesk: PeperJohnny: Thanks all!
<rodrigo_> XD
<xomp> how to add/remove apps from the "Favorites" section of the KMenu?
<PeperJohnny> xomp: removing: right click on the app and remove from favs
<hagebake> hi, after I upgraded to 8.10, KDE shows a black screen after the splash screen where I can move the mouse but do nothing else. "top" shows that krunner, kded, plasma and xdm use up all the available CPU and continue to use more and more ram. anyone know how to fix this?
<PeperJohnny> xomp: adding : look for the app you want to add right click add to favs
<xomp> PeperJohnny, lol awesome, thanks!
<PeperJohnny> xomp: youre welcome
<hagebake> in ~/.xsession-errors I see errors about krunner, plasma etc not replying to dbus
<xomp> time to play some Team Fortress 2 :P later all
<snikker> hagebake: try to reinstall kde-desktop "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop"
<PeperJohnny> snikker: wasnt the pkg name kubuntu-desktop in intrepid?
<deftone> How can I clean up any old files or junk that my be on my system?
<snikker> PeperJohnny: you are right is "kubuntu-desktop". but i remenber to have used "kubuntu-kde4-desktop" yesterday
<PeperJohnny> snikker: afaik kubuntu-kde4-desktop was just the package in hardy
<trappist> is there any way, in kde4, to group tasks like you could in kde3?
<LeeJunFan> no palm pilot application in kde4 apparently - anyone have any suggestions other than installing gnome-pilot and all it's deps?
<snikker> PeperJohnny: yes, you're right. thanks for clarify
<PeperJohnny> snikker: youre welcome
<trappist> also, how do I manage my display settings, i.e., to use the fglrx driver (if that's still what it's called)
<favro> !fglrx | trappist
<ubottu> trappist: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trappist> thanks favro
<favro> np
<knofi> hi
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<knofi> i also have a problem whith the grafical output: i am unable to configure my secondary screen
<snikker> how can i read filenames encoded with iso-8859?
<favro> !xinerama | knofi
<ubottu> knofi: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<favro> !locales | snikker
<ubottu> snikker: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<knofi> favro, thats what worked whith ubuntu 8.04... but whith 08.10 nvidia-settings produces just useless (not working) versions of xorg.con...
<knofi> and i dont want to write the displays to my xorg.conf manually...
<favro> knofi: the nvidia drivers have had a name change afaik
<snikker> favro: thanks
<favro> np
<knofi> thats not the problem - i have installed them without problems... and the name of the driver (nvidia) did not change
<favro> knofi: no idea then
<knofi> is there a tool to identify two monitors and make them work?
<favro> yep xinerama
<adrien> hello guy ... I upgraded from hardy to 8.10 .. I got some problems
<adrien> 1) my menus are in english (but not my applications) and I am french
<favro> !locales | adrien see if this helps
<ubottu> adrien see if this helps: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<adrien> 2) my screen has snow on menus
<adrien> ok ubottu
<knofi> favro, but wasnt there a problem enabling composite whith xinemera?
<adrien> ubottu: thks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thks
<adrien> thanks
<favro> knofi: I wouldn't know about that
<knofi> well, anyway thank you ;)
<knofi> i will go on trying...
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<romuloo> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<romuloo> hello... is the "Now listening" plugin working with the current version of Amarok (not Amarok 2 beta)? i'm using kubuntu intrepid
<Preu> Does anyone know how to get kubuntu intrepid to not ask for password anymore when trying to access Windows drive?
<PeperJohnny> romuloo: i think it wont work with amarok-kde3 because the plasmoid works with dbus and amarok3 works with dcop
<dr_willis> internal or external? You could add a fstab entry for the drive and have it automounted at boot.
<favro> Preu: how are you accessing the drive?
<rgreening_> can someone kick my old nick? rgreening?
<dr_willis> rgreening _  nickserv can do that by your command.. if its a regiestered nock
<dr_willis> nick
<Preu> it comes up automatically on boot, but when I click on it in Dolphin, it asks for password.
<romuloo> PeperJohnny: yeah... make sense :p
<rgreening_> oh, how
<Preu> It's not in my fstab though.
<favro> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<dr_willis>  - /msg nickserv help
<hagebake> what is a package i can remove to remove all kde packages? kdebase doesn't do it, nor kubuntu-desktop
<favro> !puregnome | hagebake
<ubottu> hagebake: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<romuloo> PeperJohnny: so... there is a way to run old kopete on kde4? building the source only?
<dr_willis> hagebake,  there is no 1 package.
<rgreening> ty
<favro> Preu: what is the line for the disk in /et/fstab?
<favro> */etc/fstab
<Preu> for the windows disk? It's partition sda1, and it doesn't appear in fstab
<dr_willis> and this is an Internal ide/sata disk? not external usb?
<Preu> only sda2 and sda5 (linux and swap partitions, respectively)
<Preu> it's an internal
<deftone> what package can i use to clean up kubuntu?
<dr_willis> Theres lots of docs out  to fix that up Preu   Im just not sure what ones are best for you. ;)
<yakuzi> is it doable to run a single boot kubuntu if you need:1) to be able to give presentations on a beamer (probably with powerpoint) =>nice and easy dual monitor is needed, 2)office 2007 ?
<dr_willis> Preu,  you basically need to add a line in fstab for it, to be mounted using the ntfs-3g filesystem
<yakuzi> i'm asking this because i've a problem with my partitions and i'm considering a single boot
<dr_willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Preu> ntfs-3g?
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3gh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3gh
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> Thats the driver that lets linxui read/write ntfs disks
<dr_willis> and learning how linux mounts filesystems.. is very good foundation knowledge to know. :)
<Preu> it reads and writes my ntfs partition, it just wants a password the first time I access it after I log in
<dr_willis> Preu,  thats because its mounting it the first time.
<dr_willis> thats the automounting system wanting the sudoers password I belive
<Preu> so there's no way I can tell it to not ask for the password?
<dr_willis> If you mounted it from fstab - it wouldent ask
<dr_willis> thats the whole point. :)
<Preu> ah.
<hagebake> hmm
<dr_willis> its 'automagic' vs 'doing exactly what you tell it' :)
<yakuzi> dr_willis: the problem i have isn't easy: my dual boot works fine, but i can't install 8.10 or any other version because the installer partition thing only sees /dev/sda, same for gparted
<hagebake> thanks favro
<favro> np
<condon> Can I have gnome and kde installed simultaneously.
<dr_willis> condon,  you can install se3veral dozen window managers/dekstops at the same time
<dr_willis> condon,  just pick the one to use at the kdm.gdm login screen
<hagebake> but what if I don't want kde or gnome or xfce, but want command line stuff? if i uninstall kubuntu-desktop it removes the kernel too
<dr_willis> hagebake,  just stop the kdm service, and you boot to command line.
<yakuzi> it should see my NTFS windows partition, FAT32 data, swap, / and /boot but it doesn't, my guess is it srewed up aftr my latest windows install something went wrong when restoring grub
<condon> where do I get gnome?  Can't seem to find it in adept
<dr_willis> install ubuntu-desktop
<victorjdh> or get the ubuntu
<dr_willis> that will get all the gnome bits. and let you have basicially ubuntu+kubuntu on the same box
<hagebake> is there a package for the essential things except kde?
<dr_willis> Most essential things are allready installed.. ifthey are essential. :)
<condon> You saying to download the latest ubuntu live cd and just install the gnome stuff off it?
<dr_willis> condon,  No.. i am saying install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<adrien> When I select a menu the next menu is ugly some millisecond before displayed ... do you have this  on intrepid ?
<condon> do I need to add a repository for that?  Doesn't show up in adept either
<dr_willis> adrien,  its aknown bug in kde4 it seems.
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.123 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<adrien> ok dr_willis
<deftone> anyone know how I can clean up my system of any junk?
<dr_willis> Its in MAIN condon, it better show up.. or you got some big issues..
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<draik> I was trying to put Billix on my 256MB drive and it failed. How can I format the USB drive so that it can be used again as a storage device?
<dr_willis> draik,  use the proper mkfs.XXX command on the device.   ie: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1  (IF its sda1)
<condon> Thanks dr_willis, that worked
<condon> 800 megs :) Wow, another 5 or 6 environments, my linux will be the size of a base windows install :)
<hagebake> oh
<hagebake> but for some reason a kernel was getting auto removed when i remove those kde packages
<dr_willis> condon,  dont forget xubuntu-desktop :)
<condon> what's that one?
<dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<deftone> dr_willis: how can i clean up my system of any junk?
<dr_willis> deftone,  fire up the package manager and start uninstalling I guess...
<deftone> no programs that will do that like ccleaner for windows?
<favro> deftone: sudo apt-get clean will remove the d/loaded debs
<ardchoille> deftone: you can also removed packages that were download by running; sudo apt-get clean
<delilaz> hello all, I just finished installing flashplayer and at the end of the installation it stated to "please ask admin to remove xpti.dat from components directory of mozilla or netscape browser.
<delilaz> can anyone help me?
<ardchoille> deftone: there's also a way to clean up other items, open a terminal and run; kcmshell privacy
<deftone> k thanks guys
<x-X-x> sorry guys but can someone help me in updating to intrepid without me having to empty out my harddrive? if possible online? i have already tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but it returns that nothing needs upgrading but i am still hardy
<ardchoille> there's probably an icon in systemsettings for that too
<ardchoille> x-X-x: those commands don't upgrade to the next release
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<x-X-x> i have seent hat page
<x-X-x> and it doesnt work for me
<sparr> is there a way to say "i want to see the default desktop stuff" when upgrading to intrepid, short of deleting ~/.kde ?
<adrien> ok in #kde channel they told me I have to install nvidia closed source  and nvidia-config what is it ?
<ardchoille> sparr: kde4 uses plasma, the desktop is very different than the one in kde3
<x-X-x> sparr u referring to me >
<x-X-x> ?*
<sparr> ardchoille: and?
<delilaz> how can I remove the xpti.dat from the components directory of mozilla browser? anyone???
<sparr> ardchoille: that's part of why i want to see it
<favro> delilaz: look in ~/.mozilla for it
<ardchoille> sparr: the desktop in kde4 is managed by plasma, you can add widgets to the desktop and populate it to suit you
<sparr> ardchoille: i already know that
<delilaz> ok favro, thanks :)
<ardchoille> sparr: the default desktop in kde4/Kubuntu Intrepid only has one widget, the desktop folder
<stdin> sparr: removing ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc will reset plasma to defaults, and so reset the desktop too
<kleinehexe_14> hi
<stdin> removing _or_ just moving actually :)
<sparr> maybe i should be more specific.  im talking about everything in the "kde experience", not just stuff on the desktop.  layout, themes, etc
<sparr> stdin: im not using kde4 now
<tbr281> where do i go to change my login screen?
<kleinehexe_14> after installing intrepid alsa doesn't find my HDA-alc888
<x-X-x> ardchoille: adept manager for me crashes all the time after crashing my router so is there a command i can use which doesnt rely on adept? cos adept hardy i stay away from, i never had this problem in kde3
<kleinehexe_14> does anybody know why?
<sparr> i want to see what a new kubuntu user would see
<tbr281> i installed kde4 and loved its login screen but then there was an update and it changed
<stdin> sparr: create a new user?
<sparr> i want to see what a new kubuntu user would see after they installed all the things that i have installed
<ardchoille> x-X-x: to install/remove software? you can use sudo apt-get or sudo aptitude
<ubuntu__> ubuntu devs,bring back xmms
<PuffMaN> is there any way to change the server my kubuntu downloads his updates from?
<sparr> ubuntu__: xmms was removed from debian, take your fight there.  i tried and failed :(
<stdin> ubuntu__: it's no longer maintained upstream, hasn't been for a while
<PuffMaN> im stuck at this crappy belgian server
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> thx
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: there's xmms2 in the repos
<sparr> stdin: who cares about "no longer maintained"?  it still WORKS
<PeperJohnny> PuffMaN: editing sources.list
<sparr> ardchoille: xmms2 has nothing to do with xmms
<PuffMaN> aye sweet
<ubuntu__> i want xmms
<ubuntu__> period
<sparr> ubuntu__: i had to build it myself :(
<x-X-x> ardchoille no i meant this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades the section "Network Upgrade for Kubuntu Desktops (Recommended)" that relies on adept
<stdin> sparr: security problems and updates will not be fixed
<ardchoille> x-X-x: ah, ok
<stdin> PuffMaN: from Adept, Adept -> Manage Repositories
<stdin> x-X-x: see the server upgrade option
<ubuntu__> xmms=linux
<sparr> stdin: when there is a security problem, ill accept that answer
<x-X-x> k
<delilaz> would xpti.dat be immediately visible in the .mozilla folder??
<stdin> sparr: do you know for sure there aren't any?
<stdin> and you'll have to get it into debian before ubuntu will take it
<sparr> there werent any reported last time i looked at the debian BTS for it
<delilaz> nevermind I found it
<x-X-x> tanks a bunch !
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  ask the xmms devs to get to work on updateing the various issues that  xmms has.. ( aparently theres several)
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> i do
<sparr> dr_willis: that is a bogus answer.  there are plenty of packages in ubuntu updated less than xmms
<ubuntu__> so what?
<ardchoille> sparr: the fact that there weren't any reported doesn't mean there aren't any right now, and there could be more in the future
<dr_willis> sparr,    so.
<sparr> ardchoille: that argument applies to any package.
<ardchoille> indeed
<sparr> so it's moot in this discussion
<x-X-x> lol it aborted because i needed an extra 30mb free space
<draik> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<stdin> the argument is pointless, it's not in intrepid and the earliest it'll reappear is jaunty
<dr_willis> i imagine the xmms stuff is discussed to death in the forums as popular as xmms is/was -  the debian forums also proberly have a huge thread or 3 on it.
<sparr> stdin: it wasnt in hardy either
<bukharin> HALP!
<ubuntu__> i will change back to edgy
<ubuntu__> :((
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  this is linux..do what you like.
<sparr> ubuntu__: you can mix distros
<ubuntu__> ok
<bukharin> i gots a problem: kwin doesn't start when i logon with my user... any ideas on where should i even begin looking?!?
<belim> hey, dont know if anyone can offer any advice? :) i installed ubuntu-xen-desktop to test out xen for virtulising and now i dont have my system wont see my wireless card and i cant get into hardware drivers any more
<ubuntu__> all right
<bukharin> please T_T
<sparr> i have numerous edgy and feisty packages installed
<dr_willis> going to a lot of work for just a media player...
<ubuntu__> linux without xmms s>>ks
<sparr> dr_willis: do you have a replacement for it that does everything xmms does?
<stdin> ubuntu__: edgy reached End Of Life in April 2008
<PuffMaN> oh sweet this is way faster
<ubuntu__> i dont care
<PuffMaN> <3
<bukharin> ubuntu_ why wuld you change back to edgy?
<ubuntu__> for xmms
<ubuntu__> .....
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: Have you tried Feisty or Hardy?
<dr_willis> sparr,  make a list..  and start looking.. I dont care about 'everything' xmms does..
<stdin> grab a tarball and compile
<ubuntu__> yes
<draik> dr_willis: I think my main issue is that I can't even have the device come up at all to determine what it is.
<dr_willis> i just need a player that does what I need..
<ubuntu__> huge lag here
<ubuntu__> :)
<sparr> stdin: a lot of the libraries [versions] xmms needs arent in debian or ubuntu any more, it's a big dependency mess to build it all by hand
<belim> does anyone know what would of happened?
<x-X-x> k thnks stdin again and ardchoille i has to leave yas
<ubuntu__> sparr ur right
<dr_willis> belim,  ive heard the xen kernel has issues with some of the drivers for wireless/video..
<sparr> 2308 upgraded, 294 newly installed, 98 to remove and 9 not upgraded.  <--  id like to diagnose the "9 not upgraded", where should i start?
<ubuntu__> only xmms work with streamtuner here
<sparr> The following packages have been kept back:  freedoom icedax kde-guidance-powermanager kdvi kfind libavcodec1d lives prboom svgatextmode
<ubuntu__> amd streamripper
<belim> oh. does it actually replace the kernel then? i dont have any issues with gfx since
<jannott> WTF! Firefox just closed it-self or something :(
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  -   try to upgrade thos others? ive seen it do so some times on my systems.
<belim> just cant get into hardware manager and i have lost wireless
<OvermindDL1> When I scroll my mouse wheel down, it scrolls as expected, but if I scroll my mouse wheel up, it scrolls *all* the way down to the bottom, why would it be doing this (and this is after a restart)?
<dr_willis> belim,  I thought it used the xen enabled kernel. but ive never messed with xen much. Ive jsut heard oterhs in here  complain about xen kernels and their hardware drivers
<sparr> dr_willis: id rather know why they are kept back
<belim> oh right ok
<belim> thats a place to start looking then! :) thanks
<dr_willis> i noticed theotehr day.. only k3b was kept back onme.. and i think that was because of me using k3b from medibuntu repo.
<capiira_> hi i just started kubuntu 8.10 live dc and my screen is vertically stretched, any hints ?
<sparr> capiira_: change resolution
<belim> is there a log anywhere of what packages are installed/removed?
<capiira_> yeah but how to access it ?
<belim> i used synaptic to install it
<capiira_> i cant see anything, everything is so big
<dr_willis> by 'big' you mean the fonts/icons are huge? thus you actually mean a 'low-res' ?
<capiira_> just seeing 1/4 of the desk
<ardchoille> belim: Open synaptic and go to File > History
<belim> nice one
<capiira_> is there a command to call the resolution changing app of kde ?
<dr_willis> capiira_,  does the desktop 'pan/scroll' ?
<capiira_> no
<dr_willis> capiira_,  what video card you have anyway?   I noticed the live cd was using the vesa driver on some of my nvidia machines.. thus getting the res wrong.
<capiira_> i have a nvidia 9800gt
<capiira_> also tried vesa mode
<capiira_> no way i get the same effect
<dr_willis> vesa mode will be a lower res.    ive noticed the xorg.conf getting set to use vesa when it should be using the 'nv' driver.
<dr_willis> I was able to Install. then fix the res by installing the proper nvidia drivers.. it was just a bother the live cd had the wrong res
<capiira_> if i could just call over att+f2 the resolution change app of kde that would probably help
<dr_willis> capiira_,  not if the driver is the issue.
<dr_willis> i dontuse kde4 enough to know the name of that tool. I know under ubuntu/gnome it did not show the higher res's for me. :(
<capiira_> gnome works fine here
<ardchoille> capiira_: kcmshell displayconfig   ?
<dr_willis> its weird that the res's would be differnet on a ubuntu vs kubuntu live cd.. since they are using the same core stuff.
<capiira_> let me try
<khelll> am getting this error when trying to upgrade "Error authenticating some packages " , here is my sources.list http://pastie.org/305628 , what should i keep???
<dr_willis> Im using a usb-thimb drive made to be bootable by the ubuntu-usb-drive tool   - too bad i cant figure out how to make it use the nvidia drivers
<belim> whats the difference between mark for removal and mark for complete removal ?
<ardchoille> felipe_: complete removal purge config files
<dr_willis> I think the complete is the 'purge' option that removes all configs as well
<capiira_> nothing shows up
<ardchoille> felipe_: typo, sorry
<capiira_> --list also shows nothing
<capiira_> kcmshell --list
<ardchoille> capiira_: kcmshell --list returns nothing?
<capiira_> yep
<sparr> belim: complete removal is --purge and removes configuration files, only do that if youre not reinstalling the package, or need to reinstall it "clean"
<belim> thanks
<ardchoille> capiira_: systemsettings > Computer Administration > Monitor & Display  ?
<capiira_> i cant see systemsettings heh
<dr_willis> note that purgeing the configs will NOT remove user setting files in their home dirs..  :)
<capiira_> i cant see the whole taskbar
<capiira_> hehe just top of screen
<ardchoille> capiira_: alt+f2 and type in systemsettings
<dr_willis> You do have some weird video issues then capiira_
<ardchoille> I'll bet it's a driver issue
<capiira_> cool
<capiira_> did show up the system settings:D
<capiira_> finaly thanks
<dr_willis> if you are just wanting to get the thing installed.. you could start the installer, thenuse the alt-key to alt-click and drag windows around so you can see them all :)
<ardchoille> yw
<capiira_> :S what a bug :D
<sparr> is there a way to get apt (or aptitude or similar) to display a tree-ish view of how packages are causing each other to be installed/removed?
<gsa10132> hmm.. I created 'docs' in /mnt as root... then 'chown joe docs' .. but when I mount with 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/docs' root is the owner and 'joe' have no rw permission.. what gives?
<capiira_> trying kde4 for the first time
<dr_willis> gsa10132,  when you mount somtning.. the permisions of the mount 'point' dont matter..
<dr_willis> gsa10132,  what filesystem is /dev/sdb1 ?
<gsa10132> dr_willis: its ext3.. and "joe" is the owner of all files on /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> AFTER you mount ext2/3 you could chown/chmod the mountpoint to  affect the filesystem
<dr_willis> I think.. :)
<gsa10132> oh, hmm..
<ardchoille> dr_willis: you can and that's what I do to get perms on the device
<dr_willis> Note that with vfat/ntfs.. this dosent apply :)
<gsa10132> could that be done automatically? Im mounting the via fstab
<hagebake> removing those kde/kubuntu packages removed network manager too :/
<gsa10132> the = them
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  yea. i never really noticed it worked that way. id always given theuser a directory on /media/sda1/USERSTUFF  sort of thing..
<ardchoille> dr_willis: same here
<dr_willis> gsa10132,  mount the thing, chmod/chown the  filesystem... then it should work.
<gsa10132> dr_wills: and when I reboot, I have to make the changes again?
<ardchoille> gsa10132: no, the perms should stick if you did it with sudo chown/chmod
<gsa10132> ardchoille: cool, thanks
<gsa10132> so, I can basically mount in fstab with /dev/sdb1 /mnt/docs ext3 defaults 0 0 and then just change the permissions afterwards on /mnt/docs and everything will stick?
 * kolla is still looking for kde3 for 8.10
<kolla> surely I cant be allone?
<ardchoille> kolla: I don't think you're going to find it :)
<gsa10132> I thought 8.10 was KDE4 only?
<ardchoille> 8.10 is kde4 only
<gsa10132> then I thought right :)
<SlimeyPete> I tink I'm gonna skip 8.10 on my kubuntu box
<kolla> ardchoille: why not?
<ardchoille> kolla: because Kubuntu is moving forward, and kde4 is the new default
<gsa10132> yay! the permissions stuck! Good stuff, thanks for helping out guys
<kolla> ok, guess that means no more kubuntu then
<ardchoille> kolla: Don't give up, try 9.04 when it's released.
<ardchoille> it should be much better
<kolla> well, screw that
<kolla> I need something that works now, not in april
<ardchoille> Hardy works great right now :)
<gsa10132> isnt 8.04 working for you?
<Dragnslcr> kolla- because the KDE developers won't be supporting KDE3 in 18 months
<kolla> guess I better downgrade to hardy yes
<kolla> Dragnslcr: well, screw them too
<Dragnslcr> Gotta love that attitude
<kolla> yeah
 * dr_willis likes jwm+rox-filer :)
<Dragnslcr> Software moves forward. You get used to it after a few years
<dr_willis> But jwmroxbuntu  is a funny name. :)
<kolla> "forward"?
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<deftone> how do i install plugins for gimp??
<kolla> I dont need to get used to, I can put my business elsewhere
 * dr_willis rembers using GEOS on his C64 and thinking it was cutting edge
<Dragnslcr> kolla- are you paying for Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> kolla,  this is linux.. do what you want..
<ardchoille> dr_willis: GEOS was cool
<kolla> Dragnslcr: yes
<dr_willis> I can pretty much do whatever work i need done in any of the various windowmanagers/desktops
<Dragnslcr> I was too young to do anything cooler than cheesy BASIC programs on my C64
<draik> Update on laptop 2 is underway... 400 packages left! :)
<Dragnslcr> kolla- then call up Canonical and ask how long they'll be supporting Kubuntu 8.04
<ardchoille> kolla: there's a thought, have you thought about using another window manager in 8.10? There are lots of nice window managers
<kolla> at work, ubuntu is the distribution we're supposed to use - it is now upgraded to 8.10
<kolla> and my perfectly usable and productive kde3 vanished
<Dragnslcr> Your company upgraded systems the day a new version was released?
<PuffMaN> i know ur feeling
<kolla> I now sit with comepletely useless and non-productive kde4 - it costs
<Dragnslcr> That's pretty brave
<dr_willis> 'completely useless and non-productive'  - Hmm...
<Dragnslcr> Sounds like you need to talk to your IT department
<kolla> I'm in the IT department, I'm doing the testing
<christian> anyone knows about ext2 ifs under win xp and "inode size" error?
<Dragnslcr> Uh
<kolla> looks like we might need to look at using some other distro now
<Dragnslcr> Then isn't this what you get paid to do?
<heinkel_111> ok...I installed intrepid on a computer and then started fiddling with desktop effects in the system settings panel and now the screen just does not redraw properly
<dr_willis> sounds like someone should of done some research.
<heinkel_111> which settings file do I nuke to fix this
<heinkel_111> ?
<Dragnslcr> dr_willis- sounds like someone is supposed to be doing the research right now
<kolla> Dragnslcr: amongst other things, yes
<Dragnslcr> And is complaining about the results of said research
 * dr_willis wonders what  is so different in kde4 vs 3 that makes it 'comletely' useless...
<dr_willis> normally its the apps you run. that you do work in..
<Dragnslcr> If you don't like the current version of KDE4, then recommend that you not upgrade to Kubuntu 8.10 yet
<gsa10132> what is the "reasonable" default permission to have on a folder? chmod 770?
<marekt> hi is there any X app for connectviabluetooth to HSDPA enabled phone?
<marekt> im using connection via console
<christian> anyone knows about ext2 ifs under win xp and "inode size" error?
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- depends on what it is. 770 or 775 sounds about right
<marekt> but i heard ibex has a 3G suport
<ardchoille> gsa10132: keep in mind that if you remove the "x" bit on a folder, you could lock users out
<kolla> dr_willis: so you're saying it doesnt matter if the desktop enviroment totally blows, as long as I have the apps?
<kolla> brilliant
<dr_willis> christian,  the more i used that ext2 IFS under xp/vista the more issues ive had with it... - I would suggest you enable it, access your data. then disable it asap..
<gsa10132> Dragnslcr: it's a docs folder, with some documents, music and pictures in it
<dr_willis> kolla,  basially yes..
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- do you want other users and/or groups to be able to see the files?
<kolla> right, so twm and xterm is all I need then
<ardchoille> kolla: fluxbox, openbox, enlightenment, etc.. there are lots of cool window managers in the repos
<dr_willis> I can do the same 'work' in gnome as in kde, as in jwm, and fluxbox, whatever...
<kolla> me too, but it takes longer
<dr_willis> kolla,  many people still use twm, and i do use xterm
<kolla> yeah, I know people who live in caves too
<dr_willis> some times i switch desktops depending on the task i am doing..
<gsa10132> Dragnslcr: I have three users except the root user.. me, my wife and popcorn hour.. me and my wife should have write access, I think popcorn is good with read-only
<Dragnslcr> I've been using KDE4 since 4.1.0, and it's worked fine for me
<dr_willis> i knwo people who rant and rave on irc all day also..
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- is your wife's user in the group that owns the files?
<christian> dr_willis what should i enable?
<kolla> anyways, this is totalyl beside the point - my question, as ubuntu/kubuntu user is - why is 3.5.10 removed?
<ardchoille> I feel that some of this needs to move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<gsa10132> Drgnslcr: Im not even sure what group that is right now.. I'm just now learning about users/permissions/groups
<Dragnslcr> kolla- I told you, because the KDE developers won't be supporting KDE3 for the time that Ubuntu requires support
<kolla> I mean, there are heaploads of old crappy software in ubuntu - kde-3.5.10 is neither crappy, nor old - why was it removed?
<dr_willis> christian,  when using IFS under xp/vista i enable it..  using their control=panel tool, access my data from my linux box,, then i turn it off.. so i dont accidently mess up the linux filesystems
<kolla> Dragnslcr: so?
<ardchoille> kolla: So if upstream isn't supporting it, kubuntu devs can't realy do it either
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- probably make it 775, then you can add your wife to the group that owns the files
<kolla> Dragnslcr: that's still 18 months away, what about all the software in ubuntu that doesnt have any support from developers?
<favro> kde3 will be supported as long as hardy is
<Dragnslcr> kolla- none of it is nearly as critical to the system as KDE is to Kubuntu
<dr_willis> with every release it seems thers a few packages that get removed due to lack of support.
<kolla> I mean, ubuntu shipped with totally unsupported and ancient libldap _for years_
<christian> dr_willis sorry for bad english :(, you mean restart windows disable IFS start linux and then reboot in windows and enable just driver when needed?
<kolla> and btw... ldap support in kde4 also seems broken, from the little I have tested
<dr_willis> christian,  check the IFS docs.. You can 'mount' a ext2 drive and unmount it. using the IFS control-panel too. No need to reboot.
<gsa10132> Dragnslcr: cool, will do that.. drwx------ 15 joe root 4096 2008-09-13 10:26 backup <--- "joe" is owner.. is "root" group or creator? if not group, how do I check what group owns the file?
<kolla> all my kdeaddressbook-conncted apps complain about ldap upon launch
<kolla> but I havent really looked into what it might be
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- yup, the group is root
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- might be worth changing it to joe
<gsa10132> cool, how do I know what group "joe" is in?
<gsa10132> oh, joe is group joe? :)
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- usually, yeah
<dr_willis> Yep. each user has theor own group. :)
<Dragnslcr> I know if you open Konsole as 'joe' and type 'groups', it'll tell you what groups joe is in
<Dragnslcr> I'm sure the User Manager can tell you the same thing somewhere
<christian> dr_willis: ah think i got it: reboot into windows now (im under kubuntu at moment) unmount drive with ifs and mount it again?! but i dont really got option to "(un)mount" but i can see what i get :)
<christian> thx so far :)
<gsa10132> fair enough.. so I change the group to "joe" on all files/folders and when time comes, I just add the wifes login name to the group "joe" ?
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- that will do it
<gsa10132> cool, thanks
<dr_willis> christian,  explore that tool.. the IFS tool lets you assign a drive letter  to the ext2 and then unassign it. (thus my use of the term mount)  I always UNASSIGN the letters  as as soon as i can.
<Dragnslcr> If you don't want your wife to have access to other files owned by the group 'joe', you can also create a new group, make the files owned by that group, and add both users to the group
<gsa10132> Dragnslcr: I assume I can set up any kind of groups I like? like "admin", "kid", "guest" and so on and give them separate permissions?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<Dragnslcr> 'admin' might already exist
<gsa10132> ok
<dr_willis> I got a 'guest' user :)
<gsa10132> can multiple groups own a single file?
<gsa10132> or how does that work out?
<Dragnslcr> Nope, a file can only be owned by one user and one group
<gsa10132> hmm.. but a user can be in multiple groups then I assume?
<goofey> it appears that installing firefox 3.03 in kubuntu 8.10 (using adept or synaptec) requires the installation of many gnome files - is this correct?
<Dragnslcr> I think SELinux can do more advanced permissions, but I haven't heard much about it lately
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, a user can be in as many groups as you want
<gsa10132> if I set up "joe" to be in all groups I would have no issues with accessing all files, no matter then permission levels?
<gsa10132> then = the
<Dragnslcr> No, it would still follow the group permissions on files
<Dragnslcr> (the second number)
<gsa10132> ah, okay, but "joe" will be the owner of all files, if he's in all groups? :)
<ardchoille> gsa10132: you don't want to put joe in every group
<gsa10132> hmm, okay
<Dragnslcr> No, but he'd have group permissions to all files
<Dragnslcr> So he still wouldn't have access to a file that's 700
<gsa10132> so, how do I restrict "guest" from accessing certain folders for example?
<goofey> join #ubuntu-release-party
<goofey> (sorry)
<Dragnslcr> Make sure 'guest' isn't in the group that owns the file and that the file is something like 770
<gsa10132> okay.. so setting all files everywhere (at least the non-system ones) to 770 is a good practice?
<wesley__> can i change the interface so that the buttons above in window are in the left like osx has?
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- not really
<gsa10132> hehe, Im confused :)
<ardchoille> wesley__: yes, systemsettings > Look & Feel > Appearance > Window Decorations > Buttons tab
<Dragnslcr> I'd suggest not changing the permissions on anything outside of /home
<Dragnslcr> The system knows what they should be better than you do
<gsa10132> Dragnslcr: Im not mounting my personal files to home.. but maybe I should? Im mounting my documents to /mnt
<wesley__> i gotn kde4
<kolla> any non-official kde3 repos for intrepid then?
<kolla> seriously, I'd rather not change distro again
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- that's fine, you can do stuff with permissions on directories under /mnt
<gsa10132> okay, cool
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- I was talking more about /etc and /usr
<Dragnslcr> Places that have system files in them
<gsa10132> I'll keep it that way then.. it's easier to set up samba and NFS from /mnt
<kolla> being ubuntu user should not be the equivalent of being a test bunny for kde4 development
<stdin> you are not forced to upgrade, so don't
<kolla> stdin: screw you
<robin> I just installed 8.10 it isnt as responsive as I would like, must be all the extra work my video card has to do, has do i fix this
<stdin> !language > kolla
<ubottu> kolla, please see my private message
<gsa10132> Dragnslcr: Thanks for taking the time :)
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- you're welcome. That's what we're here for
<robin> and how go I check for updates in 8.10
<kolla> ok then.. twist you
<wesley__> kde4.2 is fucking stable guys
<kolla> hey, he said the f-word!
<stdin> wesley__: watch your language
<Dragnslcr> kolla- if you don't like it, that's your opinion. If you really are in an IT department that's evaluating 8.10, then make your concerns part of your report
<kolla> there
<kolla> there's nothing perv about a screw unless you make it
<Dragnslcr> wesley__- is it even alpha yet?
<wesley__> stdin sorry
<stdin> 8.10 is not offered automatically, you have to choose it
<wesley__> Dragnsicr kde4 is stable since 4.0 and useable since 4.1 , but 8.10 was said to be cutting edge
<kolla> enough of this crap.. this entire enforced kde4 stuff is pissing me off enough to drop using both kde alltogether, I guess that is the plan, huh
<Dragnslcr> wesley__- 4.1.2 is working reasonably well for me, but I didn't think 4.2 was even close to ready yet
<Preu> 4.1.2 is pretty much flawless for me.
<robin> anyone know wher ei can go for a little help?
<draik> 200 packages left for the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<ardchoille> robin: You're in the right channel for kubuntu support
<x-X-x> k
<wesley__> kolla use lts then
<Dragnslcr> Only problem I have in 4.1.2 is knotify crashing (it worked in 4.1.0)
<Preu> One thing I miss from KDE 3.5 is the two rows of system tray icons and task buttons
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'm with you on that
<x-X-x> what do i press when in terminal it says
<x-X-x> ~
<x-X-x> (END)
<x-X-x> sorry spam
<wesley__> in jan kde4.2
<ardchoille> x-X-x: is it a man page?
<x-X-x> yeah
<ardchoille> x-X-x: press the q key
<x-X-x> k
<x-X-x> thnx
<ardchoille> yw
<wesley__> atleast kde does grow, we cant say that off gnome it still looks the same
<x-X-x> im just very paranoid when doing installation or updates as i dont want to get anything wrong
<robin> cool, how can I ajust or turn off all the facny stuff in 8.10 I think my video card is taking a poundy as my systm is a little slow opening app and stuff, its odd as i have 8800gts and a dual core but
<ardchoille> x-X-x: totally understandable
<ardchoille> My only disappointment is that kcontrol is gone, but I'll adapt
<robin> any help would be great
<wesley__> systemsetting
<ardchoille> wesley__: It's good but not quite the same
<wesley__> systemsetting > desktop
<wesley__> and then some button like deactivate
<Ralesk> can someone explain to me why cmake believes that kde4 is located in the prefix /usr/lib/kde4/ still, when it's NOT so on intrepid?
<robin> cool thx
<tacosarecool> hello
<ardchoille> cool nick :)
<niels_> can somebody help me please?
 * Ralesk has been trying to compile something that was very easily compilable on hardy, but doesn't want to work whatsoever on intrepid.
<robin> I havnt seen any problems with new kde. how where do i check for updates
<ardchoille> Ralesk: kde4 uses a different toolkit than kde3 did, perhaps that's the issue
<tacosarecool> help me please
<tacosarecool> Settings aren't sticking
<ardchoille> tacosarecool: help with what?
<ardchoille> oh
<Ralesk> ardchoille: I'm talking about KDE4.  the program depends on kde4 libs.
<ardchoille> Ralesk: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Ralesk: which app is it?
<Ralesk> kmess2
<Ralesk> I've been happily compiling and testing it under hardy, installed intrepid, installed kdelibs5-dev and cmake now doesn't know where its arse is, pretty much.
<wesley__> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<niels_> help, i'm dual booting xp and kubuntu (xp installed) first. XP is installed on one HD and Kubuntu on the other. Butt when i browse the first hd in kubuntu a lot of folders (like some in program files) aren't displayed (or found).
<Ralesk> niels_: I have a feeling those are accented character ones? :)
<niels_> nope
<Ralesk> hmm, then it's not the bug I was aware of
<niels_> aaaaah wait
<niels_> srry found it myself
<niels_> my first hd had 2 partitions
<niels_> and one was some old xp installation that died
<niels_> and now i've found the other one
<niels_> thanks for your help anyways :D
<shadowhywind> hay anyone around to help setup a gamepad/joystick?
<shadowhywind> When i plug it in, one joystick acts as the mouse, and none of the buttons are seen via xev
<fishtales> Hello everyone. Does someone have a few minutes to spare to help a newly Ubuntu praised user? I have recently updated to Intrepid from Hardy Heron and seem to be experiencing troubles with the new nVidia drivers (which I realize I am not the only one having problems with).
<ubuntu> sorry i dont know a thing i am just here looking
<shadowhywind> fishtales: let me guess screen going all crazy like?
<fishtales> No actually not, I just can't seem to get the drivers to acutally become enabled.
<shadowhywind> oh
<fishtales> I ran nvidia-xconfig as root and installed the nvidia-glx-173 drivers with  apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<fishtales> All then goes well until:
<fishtales> Adding Module to DKMS build system
<fishtales> driver version= 173.14.12
<fishtales> Doing initial module build
<fishtales> The first error looks like this:
<fishtales> Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.24-21-generic cannot be found at
<fishtales> /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/source.
<fishtales> Installing initial module
<fishtales> This is quickly followed by:
<fishtales> Error! Could not locate nvidia.ko for module nvidia in the DKMS tree.
<fishtales> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.24-21-generic (i686) first.
<fishtales> Done.
<fishtales> So I was wondering what the dkms build command actually does and how I should proceed.
<favro> afaik you need the kernel headers for your version
<fishtales> Okay, so I just "fix" that with the dkms build command for the 2.6.24-21-generic (i686) kernel?
<mikem> Just upgraded to Kubuntu 8.10. Now right click on .gz file doen't show extract here. How do I fix it?
<favro> fishtales: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Ralesk> what the heck.
<Ralesk> I set about FOUR times already that my KDE style should be QtCurve, yet, when I login again, it's Oxygen again.
<Ralesk> same with the mouse cursor.  I had to remove the oxygen cursor in order to it not get shoved in my face with every login.
<fishtales> favro, still getting the same errors :/
<Ralesk> and the run dialog doesn't remember my commands.  brilliant
<Ralesk> *sigh*
<fishtales> *offers Ralesk a pint* There there, it'll work out eventually, right?
<favro> !dkms | fishtales
<ubottu> fishtales: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<mikem> right click on .iso doesn't show burn using k3b. What the heck is wrong with kde4?
<Ralesk> great thing that intrepid doesn't even come with an installable kde3 at all.  good decision :/
<ardchoille> mikem: Perhaps try making your own Actions for Dolphin?
<mikem> Why?
<gsa10132> Im having a brain freeze.. what's the command for checking out a folders size including it's subfolders?
<ardchoille> mikem: these were known as "service menus" in konqueror
<dr_willis> gsa10132,  'du'
<gsa10132> doh, thanks
<condon> I can't find my Wine installed programs anywhere in the menu... how do I run windows aps I've installed with wine?
<condon> (8.10 ubuntu, kde 4.something)
<mikem> looks like there is a plugin on kde-apps.org for this service menu but the linked to site is down. Anyone know where else to get it?
<dr_willis> wine .wine/drive_c/program files/whatever.exe     condon
<ubuntu> Wine saymaall
<dr_willis> or cd .wine/drive_c/Program Files/programname   ., then wine whatever.exe
<condon> So they aren't listed anywhere on the K menu?
<draik> How do I get rid of Dolphin without having to remove a bunch of other packages?
<ardchoille> draik: you can just switch to konqueror
<dr_willis> draik,  i just set Konqueror to be the default filemanager. i dident need to remove dolphin
<draik> Ok
<dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<draik> I thought I did that, but it's still coming up with dolphin.
<aman> UsN_nile-
<ardchoille> draik: what packages are being removed with dolphin?
#kubuntu 2008-11-02
<draik> Ubotu needs to be updated for Dolphin. There is no system_directory under inode
<draik> ardchoille: I'll get the list for you in just a moment
<ardchoille> draik: ah, a list, never mind. I was thinking it was just kubuntu-desktop
<MNGoldenEagle> Hey.  I just recently installed some update packages on my computer and now whenever I go to the desktop I get a black screen.  The mouse appears and is responsive, and if I hit the Menu key I can see the transition effects flicker.  But everything else is just black.  Any ideas, anyone?
<draik> ardchoille: In case you're still curious, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65953
<MNGoldenEagle> Anyone?
<ardchoille> draik: Hmm.. it seems that dolphin is more tightly integrated into kde4 than d3lphin was in kde3
<gsa10132> You guys using Kopete for messaging (icq, msn and the like) or is there another/better alternative out there?
<Dragnslcr> MNGoldenEagle- seems like a lot of people are having that problem. I think it's a video driver issue
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- I like Kopete
<gsa10132> I do too, so far
<Dragnslcr> The KDE4 version is a huge improvement over the KDE3 version
<draik> gsa10132: I use kopete. The only alternative I know is pidgin
<Ralesk> gsa10132: I'm using kmess2 for MSN, but kopete for the rest
<MNGoldenEagle> Dragnslcr: I see... in that case, how do I remedy the situation?  Is there a way to rollback the drivers via the terminal?
<gsa10132> nifty with the tabs piling in the chat window, rather than having a gazillion different windows in the lower bar
<Ralesk> kmess2 is not in the repositories yet, and has yet to be released (but the betas are quite reliable)
<Ralesk> gsa10132: there was tabbed chat mode in kopete/kde3 too :)
<gsa10132> yeah, I know, Im on kde3 :)
<gsa10132> using 8.04
<gsa10132> first time Linux on desktop.. went with the stable sure thing
<Ralesk> other than hogging the CPU a lot and a few fixes to the config dialogs, I don't think kopete/kde4 is that much an improvement :P
<draik> I have 8.10 on my HP laptop and now I'm waiting for the Dell laptop to finish the download.
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- if you like Kopete in KDE3, you'll like it a lot more in KDE4
<mado> hi guys ...
<mado> and gals ...
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- the KDE4 has a sane status manager
<gsa10132> Dragnslcr: cool :)
<mado> can anybody tell me what these two error-messages mean? ...
<mado> mario@toxmqds:~/c$ gcc -o zinsi.c zinsi
<mado> gcc: zinsi: No such file or directory
<mado> gcc: keine Eingabedateien
<gsa10132> I havent messed around a lot with it yet.. Id like to change the transparency levels tho
<mado> keine Eingabedateien = no input files
<MNGoldenEagle> Dragnslcr: Any idea how to fix the driver issue, or at least make it use workable drivers?  I'm new to Linux and am not very familiar with these things.
<mado> Darthfrog: are you around somewhere?
<favro> mado: sounds like you are in the wrong dir
<mado> favro: :) ... no i
<mado> i'm not
<favro> mado: then the file doesn't exist
<mado> the file "zinsi.c" is in the directory "/home/mario/c"
<Dragnslcr> MNGoldenEagle- I haven't upgraded to 8.10 yet, so I don't really know how to fix it. I've just seen a couple other people describe the same problem
<Mr-S> mado > try the absolute pacth from root to point to the file
<mado> the file exists :)
<mado> Mr-S: pardon?
<favro> mado try ./zinsi.c
<Mr-S> gcc -o /home/mado/c/zinis.o
<MNGoldenEagle> Ah... I see.  Well, I'll see if I can use KDE in recovery mode and switch the driver.
<MNGoldenEagle> Thanks anyway.
<Mr-S> or go with favro
<Dragnslcr> MNGoldenEagle- might be worth checking the forums. I'm sure there's at least a couple threads about the issue
<mado> doesn't work Mr-S ... and favro ... when i write you command i get many new lines ... i guess error-messages
<mado> but all these things i see there can't really be ...
<Mr-S> most likely you done a bad thing with your file :)
<mado> it shows me only things in my commentary
<mado> i haven
<mado> 't done anything
<mado> just wrote some lines and saved :)
<mado> here -> http://phpfi.com/372573
<Mr-S> check the man pages to check if you have overlooked something and of course your file
<goofey> anyone here have a clean kubuntu 8.10 install and can confirm that installing firefox requires some gnome (not just gtk) files?
<favro> goofey: a few folk have mentioned that
<stdin> i'll see what a chroot says about it
<goofey> favro: ok, just wanting to make sure i'm not crazy
<favro> hehe
<mado> *i can't figure it out*
<stdin> mado: gcc -o zinsi zinsi.c
<draik> I have Konqueror crashing every time I'm trying to apply the changes. It will not save/apply Konqueror over Dolphin
<draik> Anyone else come across the same/similar issue?
<mado> thank you stdin :) ... now i have to find out why it doesn't like "getch():" :)
<ardchoille> getch();
<mado> zinsi.c:53: Fehler: »getch« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
<mado> don't really know what that means
<mado> sorry ardchoille ... it was a ';' ... typo ... but there still is this error
<ardchoille> ok
<stdin> mado: getchar()
<mado> here -> http://phpfi.com/372577
<stdin> getch() is non-standard iirc
<mado> stdin: thank you :)
<mado> now the whole thing seems to work :)
<stdin> probably some lazy MS dev decided "ar" was 2 letters too many
<ardchoille> hehe
<mado> stdin: ... maybe ... i wrote "getch" because my professor always wrote this :)
<Dragnslcr> I've worked with programmers like that
<mado> i am wondering ...
<mado> what will happen if i write "getchar" on a sheet of paper when there is a test?
<Dragnslcr> Variable names like 'hdb' everywhere
<xp-killer> in kubuntu isnt there something i can modify my pictures like cut out the part i need
<xp-killer> in kubuntu isnt there something i can modify my pictures like cut out the part i need?
<Dragnslcr> mado- depends on the class and/or teacher
<stdin> tell your professor that MS is not a standard
<Dragnslcr> xp-killer- I think Digikam can do basic cropping
<mado> Dragnslcr: hmm *agreeing* ...
<mado> one thing that might amuse you ...
<mado> my professor was quite surprised to see that i use openoffice.org :)
<xp-killer> Dragnslcr: wat is croping?
<ardchoille> mado: somehow that doesn't surprise me
<Dragnslcr> mado- hehe
<stdin> mado: getchar() is a part of the ISO/ANSI C89 standard, if he complains. fire him
<xp-killer> stdin: hi
<mado> :=)
<mado> can you suggest any good tutorials for c and c++ ?
<mado> i'm just a beginner in programming ...
<Dragnslcr> xp-killer- removing the outside of a picture, leaving only the part you want to keep
<mado> so i don't know what book or website or tutorial is good :)
<stdin> xp-killer: krita should be able to crop
<mado> gcc OR g++ -o program source ... i will remember that
<stdin> don't think of C as C++ that close. there are different coding styles
<mado> :) stdin
<mado> ok
<stdin> C likes pointers and casting, C++ likes references and implicit casts
<mado> i guess i have to learn a lot :)
<gsa10132> btw, the mrs asked me to put a CD onto her cellphone.. what tool should I use in Kubuntu for that? I assume she wants it in mp3
<mado> erm ... i'll be back ...
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- depends on the phone
<gsa10132> Sony Ericsson umm.. let me check.. w800 or something
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- if it's a good one, it'll have a USB port that you can just connect to your PC and it'll mount as a regular external disk
<Dragnslcr> Otherwise it might be tricky
<ardchoille> Can k3b do ripping music from cd and converting to mp3?
<bouma> can i install kpdf for ubuntu ??
<ardchoille> bouma: gnome apps work fine in kde and vice-versa
<gsa10132> its a K530i Sony Ericsson.. well, sure, it's got USB.. I was looking at possible software to rip the CD -> Mp3 really
<bouma> ardchoille: right. i tried apt-cache search kpdf
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<JontheEchidna> bouma: in intrepid it's called okular
<bouma> JontheEchidna: noiche :P
<ardchoille> bouma: actually, I think kpdf was removed starting in intrepid, open a terminal and do; apt-cache search pdf
<Ahri> hi, i've installed kubuntu on my mum/sister's laptop to convert them away from windows, but i can't get amarok to play stuff off my sister's ipod nano (1st gen i think), how can i fix this?
<Ahri> the amarok error is "Some media could not be loaded (not playable)." -- it's just random stuff off her ipod i want her to be able to manage...
<Dragnslcr> gsa10132- k3b appears to have a "Rip Audio CD" option
<gsa10132> cool, I'll just go with that.. its a CD-book, two records.. doesnt even have to be superior quality I guess, since its speech mostly
<stdin> make sure kdemultimedia-kio-plugins is installed and go to audiocd:/ in konqueror or dolphin
<stdin> easiest CD ripping tool in the universe, ever
<gsa10132> cool, will try that
<bouma> does kile work with okular
<stdin> you just drag & drop whatever format you want to where you want and let it work
<bouma> i want it to reload a file automatically when it changes on disk. particularly pdf
<bouma> without moving the view of the display
<deftone> anyone know where I can get a nice looking terminal icon for my dock manager??
<ardchoille> deftone: lots of stuff in /usr/share/icons
<draik> How many passes does Konqueror have to do with "Updating System Configuration" before it is done being set as default over Dolphin?
<Ralesk> okay, kubuntu people.  anyone ever installed a custom keyboard layout in KDE4?
<Ralesk> because it worked in kde3, but kde4 doesn't want to take my changes into account
<sdlnxgk> i'm affected by the nvidia drivers and don't wish to reinstall how can I get back to vesa drivers like when it first started up
<xp-killer> whats new in 8.10 kubuntu?
<xp-killer> is it stable?
<sdlnxgk> seems pretty stable if you have the right video card
<draik> xp-killer: It is stable. I'm running it on one laptop right now, another is being installed
<ardchoille> xp-killer:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<sdlnxgk> nvidia slipped us a micky
<sdlnxgk> some cards work some don't
<sdlnxgk> I gave up and just left the vesa drivers installed this time
<sdlnxgk> maybe nvidia will get the 3d acceleration working
<Ralesk> xp-killer: if you can call KDE 4.1.2 stable, then it is :)
<sdlnxgk> lol
<sdlnxgk> there always needs to be work done
<zzaza> hi all
<draik> My only issue right now is getting Konqueror to apply the settings of being the default app over Dolphin
<memeemeee> ok all. got a question about manual migration from Hardy to Intrepid: I'd like to install my system in a 15G partition and my home Dir in a 500G partition. is there any reason to make my swap bigger than 5G or my / bigger than 15? also, if I'm running Hardy on another internal drive, will it cause problems to have my /home/username be the same if I'm mounting it directly for Ibex?
<memeemeee> one more question: will I be able to simply rsync -a the contents of my home directory from hardy into the new partition?
<stdin> memeemeee: 5GB is probably overkill as it is, and mixing hardy and intrepid on $HOME is not a good idea. as KDE 4 in intrepid uses ~/.kde
<memeemeee> so stdin to successfully migrate I have to manually copy the files I want from old home to new?
<stdin> or just create one user for hardy and one for intrepid
<stdin> I use a public dir on my / for general files I want to share between users. not config files though
<memeemeee> ok so you think that having the same username as a mountpoint as the username that hardy will be looking for inside it's / will be problematic? I'm going to trash hardy anyway as it is not working with my eth0 hardware (linux w/out internet SUX!)
<stdin> if you don't mind that much, just "cp -a ~/.kde ~/.kde.old", then you have a backup if anything goes wrong
<memeemeee> do you know if the boot loader will know where to look to find my $home for 8.04 (in otherwords same fs /home/username) even if I create a partition with the same name on another disc? sounds like it might confuse things
<stdin> the bootloader only needs to know where the root is
<stdin> /etc/fstab deals with the other mounts
<tiklado> do you know where can i play my mp3?
<favro> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<draik> I can't get Konqueror to do it's defaults thing. It goes as far as trying to apply and goes through numerous "Updating System Configuration" progress bars to 100% and crashes once I switch desktops. Is there another work-around to make Konqueror the default over Dolphin?
<memeemeee> ok. so if i select sda1 to load Hardy it will look in the fstab for the location of $HOME and not be confused by the partition that sdb1 is using for Ibex? sorry if i'm being dense. i'm fairly new to linux. learning a lot but certainly no power user
<draik> How do I run an app as root?
<draik> "kdesu konqueror" doesn't do anything
<qbg> kdesudo?
<draik> Trying it now
<draik> That did it
<draik> Thank you qbg
<memeemeee> ok. so stdin, if i select sda1 to load Hardy it will look in the fstab for the location of $HOME and not be confused by the partition that sdb1 is using for Ibex? sorry if i'm being dense. i'm fairly new to linux. learning a lot but certainly no power user
<memeemeee> are there any known issues with Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller? I can't get it to connect to my linksys WGR54 anymore. I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 KDE3 and thinking about upgrading to 8.10 to see if it makes a dif. any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been working at this for days-- no weeks now to no avail
<stdin> memeemeee: yeah, the /etc/fstab file tells the system what to mount where
<draik> I was right! It needs to be done with root privileges. That should be added to !dolphin
<draik> :( That did not fix my issue.
<DarkSmoke> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DarkSmoke> why am i recieving this error?
<MinusSeven> Because the C compiler couldn't create executables
<ardchoille> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DarkSmoke> i installed build-essentia
<MinusSeven> I'm guessing, but maybe something to do with the linking
<DarkSmoke> *essential
<DarkSmoke> so i don't think i have to install anything else
<ari_stress> hi hi :)
<jerkface> hi. is kubuntu LTS supported for 5 years like ubuntu LTS? thanks.
<Ralesk> jerkface: wasn't it 3 years in the first place?
<Guest56919> hello all
<Ralesk> anyway, Kubuntu Hardy isn't an LTS because kde3 is not really supported anymore, and kde4 is quite a moving target :P
<Ralesk> so the LTS-ness only covers the non-kde part of ubuntu main
<jerkface> security updates for 5 years http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/benefits/lifecycle
<Ralesk> ah
<Ralesk> well 5 then
<Ralesk> you'll get sec updates regardless of whether you install ubuntu or kubuntu -- it's the same repository afterall
<Ralesk> just don't expect sec updates for anything kde after like a year or so
<jerkface> i think i will lose support for fedora 8 when 10 is released later this month, but i don't want to move to kde4. that's cool thanks.
<npsbre> if i read that chart correctly, it's 5 just for the server version
<Ralesk> jerkface: hmm, doesn't fedora 10 carry kde3 anymore either?
<jerkface> since f9 it has been kde4
<draik> Laptop just shutdown during the installation of the downloaded packages.
<draik> How do I continue where I left off?
<Ralesk> draik: just apt-get install I think
<Ralesk> perhaps with -f
<jerkface> oh, from wikipedia the last kubuntu lts was 6.06 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<draik> Ralesk: It came back with "dpkg --configure -a"
<tokah> man kubuntu is giving me issues
<draik> Ran that with sudo and it seems to be doing the job
<Ralesk> then do that :)
<Ralesk> good :)
<draik> How do I remove Dolphin as the File Manager. It is there under my Favorites of the K Menu. I realized that this is what opens when I choose the Network option from the Computer tab in K Menu.
<draik> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tokah> ahh. just migrated from ubuntu hardy. so many headaches.
<tokah> ok so my external monitor keeps shutting on and off
<JontheEchidna> tokah: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.22/kubuntu-intrepid-dual-monitor-blinking/
<draik> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<tokah> JontheEchidna, thanks man
<JontheEchidna> np
<draik> Can someone please check their Konqueror settings? I do not have inode/system_directory
<Kernel> hello all. where did users and groups go under systemsettigs?
<Kernel> i dont see it anywhere in there
<stdin> Kernel: KMenu -> Applications -> System -> User Manager
<draik> Has someone here successfully changed the default File Manager from Dolphin to Konqueror?
<vandoren> when will 8.10 powerpc ports be released?
<avamax> hey can anyone help me add a second hd
<inteliwasp> if i use twinview on 2 monitors, and i maximize a window, will it span both monitors?
<draik> I just upgraded my Dell laptop to 8.10 and I don't have an X GUI
<Ralesk> vandoren: were there even ppc versions of 8.04? o.o  I thought they stopped providing the port a while back
<twoten> I just upgraded to 8.10!
<vandoren> they release ppc versions unofficially http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/8.04.1/release/
<maxbaldwin> How can I make a folder into a .tar.gz?
<huhuhuh> wath is the URL in spanish
<twoten> use konqueror and get the service menu
<twoten> then just right click on the folder
<huhuhuh> wat is the pag........... in spanish
<twoten> I need a faster repository, mine is at a lousy 4k per second!
<ardchoille> twoten: the thousands of people who have installed/upgraded the past two days are all using the same repos, it's going to be a bit slow
<twoten> I figgered as much, damn early adopters
<twoten> and my kde now boots into a black screen
<JontheEchidna> twoten: does alt+f2 do anything?
<twoten> I'm in console mode now, do I hit alt-f2 while I'm in x?
<draik> twoten: Me, too.
<maxbaldwin> twoten: what do you mean service folder?
<JontheEchidna> twoten: yeah, it could be that the desktop is crashing
<maxbaldwin> erm, service menu
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<JontheEchidna> if that's the case it would be possible to launch it from krunner
<twoten> service menu, there are a pile of them for konqueror, they extend the right click menu with super posers
<twoten> powers
<binMonkey> i have a broadcom wireless card.  if i upgrade to 08.10 will i retainmy ndiswrapper setup or will i have to do it all over again?
<maxbaldwin> ok, what do I click on after it? I'm not seeing anything that sticks out.
<twoten> google konqueror service menus and find one that lets you zip up whole directories
<draik> sudo dpkg --configure -a    quits on me because of too many errors. Is there a way to work around this?
<twoten> broadcoms are a bitch, I had to give up and run a wire
<binMonkey> twoten: i got it working with ndiswrapper.  just don't want to fool with it again. does anyone know if the upgrade will kill my ndiswrapper setup?
<enzo_> binMonkey: I wouldn't think so, but I could be wrong
<twoten> do you have your /home as a separate partition? then maybe your settings will be retained
<binMonkey> enzo_: i keep thinking your way.
<draik> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<binMonkey> twoten: i'm not sure.  how do i check if home is seperate?  some of this stuff is still new to me.
<enzo_> I would think it best to create a backup of your settings
<twoten> I keep my /home directory as a separate partition so whenever I upgrade it stays intact
<binMonkey> i don't think i did that last time i installed.
<binMonkey> next time i will though.
<twoten> good habit to get into
<binMonkey> i know to copy my home dirctory to backup but what about the directories that have my wireless stuff?  do i just copy and paste them in after the upgrade?
<binMonkey> can i make my home a seperate partition now?
<twoten> I suppose, anything in /opt? is your wrapper config in /etc/hosts?
<binMonkey> let me look.
<draik> I'm trying to upgrade using the Alternative CD on my desktop, and this is the error message I get:    Could not find the upgrade application archive, exiting
<binMonkey> draik: isn't the alt cd the one for testing?  the live cd?
<draik> It's for upgrading
<draik> binMonkey: I got it running now, thanks
<twoten> I'm running openGeu on my second computer while my big one gets installed
<binMonkey> all right.  wish me luck, guys.  i'm going to try to upgrade now.
<twoten> you luck good!
<draik> binMonkey: I hope you have a lot of hours to do other things
<binMonkey> draik: i keep thinking:  it's an upgrade, not a fresh install.  cross your fingers.
<draik> binMonkey: I like how I'm about to upgrade my desktop right now and it's telling me it will take up to 44 minutes.
<twoten> everyone's upgrading this weekend
<draik> The laptops have taken hours.
<draik> twoten: I know. It's just funny cuz of false hope :)
<elvisds> ATI radeon works fine with kubuntu
<twoten> I'll eventually whip my box back into shape
<elvisds> ATI radeon works fine with kubuntu??
<draik> I have a 2000 HP laptop running Intrepid
<draik> I'm still trying to get the Dell laptop to finish upgrading.
<Dig> draik: I hope you don't encounter the problem I have after upgrade.
<draik> Dig: What was that?
<twoten> what was that?
<Dig> menu.lst doesn't have the correct kernel entry
<draik> Haven't had that problem.
<twoten> me neither
<draik> The desktop should be a breeze.
<twoten> I wish my apt-get update would finish so I can install mc and fix my xorg nvidia problem
<draik> In regards to the Dell, I was expecting this. It just shut off at a random moment.
<Dig> draik, twoten already upgrade to 8.10?
<twoten> yeah I'm in the process, chatting over here on my second box
<binMonkey> see you later, guys.  it's started.
<draik> Dig: I have 2 laptops and a desktop. The HP is my guinea pig. That one is done. The Dell laptop is not going anywhere until I can push the installation of what it downloaded for the upgrade. The desktop is about to go right now
<twoten> yo yo
<draik> ?
<Dig> Great!
<draik> I just hope to get my Dell up and running
<draik> I have too many things in my ~ to just let it go
<Dig> too many to backup?
<draik> Dig: Not exactly. Just no place to put them right now.
<twoten> got a usb flash drive? a digital camera?
<draik> I have a 500GB external
<draik> Hmmm...
<draik> BRB
<twoten> 500gig? pretty exotic hardware there dude
<ardchoille> draik: tar cjf /path/to/external/$(date +%Y%m%d)-backups.tar.bz2 /home/$USER
<draik> Ok, here's the thing
<ImLiz> hello room, I was wondering if once something is installed, like hplip, one can move the contents into a folder without it disrupting it's function???
<twoten> yeah
<draik> I was using it for "backup" of some stuff. I managed to put them on DVD storage
<draik> I freed up quite a bit of space.
<ImLiz> twoten: was that yeah directed at me?
<twoten> don't see why not, just keep any symlinks updated
<ardchoille> ImLiz: once an app is installed, it's best not to disturb it as the package manager knows where it is and other apps may call the app and the path needs to be correct
<twoten> no at draik
<draik> Long thought process short, I might be able to put it all in my external with 110GB left
<twoten> let's hope you got usb 2.0
<draik> One way to find out right now.
<ImLiz> oh ok thanks ardchoille
<twoten> maybe some package manager like kpackage could move it for you
<draik> twoten: I believe so. The Dell laptop was given to me because the owner thought it was useless. I told him I have a use for it and he just said, "Fine. It's all yours, free of charge. It would be a doorstop for me"
<ardchoille> draik: nice
<twoten> sweet, maybe a wee fast linux like puppy would be a better choice, or openGEU
<draik> This laptop came out to $140 with the purchase of 2GB of RAM and a new 160GB HDD
<draik> So, I guess the laptop cost me $140. Not even on the black market will it get that great.
<twoten> you'd have to turn tricks to get bling like that
<bob__> Hello everyone! I just got a used Dell Inspiron 600m. I have loaded ubuntu 8 on it and am having the following problem. When using email, open office apps etc. I will be typing along and bang! the line I am writting on changes to where ever the mouse pointer is.....HELP!
<twoten> sounds like window focus follows mouse, there's a switch for that
<ardchoille> bob__: Ubuntu or Kubuntu? and which 8? 8.04 or 8.10?
<Aizawa> Maybe that autoclick thing is on. just a thought; I'm not even sure what it does. :S
<twoten> alright, I'm getting mc!
<bob__> <ardchoille> 8.04
<bob__> I looked for a setting but couldn't find one....
<draik> How do I get the USB to be recognized in 8.10? It did not come up.
<twoten> anyone ever use envy? it's saved my butt a few times!
<ardchoille> bob__: if it is Ubuntu, you should be in #ubuntu. This channel is for Kubuntu support
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<bob__> Sorry
<ardchoille> bob__: No problem, I'm just trying to get you the best help available
<twoten> aw shuchs
<twoten> shucks
<hagabaka> does kmail in 8.10 store things in ~/.kde4?
<bob__> I'll get outta here .... I type faster than I can see. ........Bahahaha
<draik> I am running the 8.10 Live CD. Why is my installed HDD not shown in /media ?
<ardchoille> draik: it won't be mounted until you mount it
<draik> ardchoille: Sorry, it was on the side. Don't have time to play with Dolphin and use Konqueror.
<ardchoille> hagabaka: I would think it stores things in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<tiklado> is there a program dor converting mp3 format into a freeformat?
<twoten> audacity?
<hagabaka> ardchoille: but when I started it without ~/.kde4 existing, it said "could not create /home/hagabaka/.kde4/share/apps/kmail/mail"
<twoten> it can do mp3 to ogg vorbis
<Aizawa> Yeah, audacity is a good one.
<hagabaka> i created it manually and it works now
<tiklado> iokay..thanks..
<twoten> I like the look of rezound but could never get it to work for me
<hagabaka> but for some reason it sees all my mail even though they're in ~/.kde/, not ~/.kde4/
<ardchoille> hagabaka: strange, that sounds like it's going to give upgraders problems with configs of previously installed apps
<twoten> I like the look of rezound but could never get it to work for me
<twoten> okay, my xorg,conf says Load "Type1" and it crashed there, I assume that's type 1 fonts?
<draik> ardchoille: I am running your suggested command, tar cjf /path/to/external/$(date +%Y%m%d)-backups.tar.bz2 /home/$USER. Should I make /home/$USER /media/disk/home/$USER ?
<draik> ardchoille: I'm running the LiveCD.
<ardchoille> draik: or /media/disk/$USER  it's the place tar will put the tarball so edit as needed
<ardchoille> draik: the resulting tarball will have a filename of 20081101-backups.tar.bz2  I use that command for nightly backups on sdb1
<twoten> I commented out Load Type 1 and x still crashes
<draik> Yup. That is what I have
<ardchoille> draik: if you like that backup scheme, you can always make a bash script and throw it in a cronjob
<draik> ardchoille: That is something I would have to consider because that would save me quite a few concerns
<twoten> now I'm running envyng from a console
<draik> Is it too late to try and retrieve my package list for all of my installed stuff?
<ardchoille> draik: the only thing is you will have to go into the backups location and remove old stuff once in a while
<twoten> can you save your package database?
<tiklado> is there like the update manager of ubuntu in kubuntu?
<twoten> synaptic?
<Aizawa> there's "adept"
<ardchoille> tiklado: you mean update ubuntu apps as well as kubuntu apps?
<tiklado> yup
<twoten> sounds weird when you say it like that
<draik> twoten: Is it possible to save?
<twoten> maybe from kpackage, it does stuff other package managers don't do
<draik> ardchoille: I would only keep the files around for 2 weeks. After that, I will review what stays and what doesn't
<twoten> prudent
<twoten> I practice the same regimen with my stools
<tiklado> o.i'm quite use to ubuntu, where in the package manager update all by itself, unlike this one..im using the 8.10 and im just starting to learn how this works
<draik> Is it possible to make a backup of my installs?
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | draik
<ubottu> draik: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Wicked> hmm where can i get more widgets for kde4?
<ardchoille> draik: you can use that livecd and use the PartImage app to make images of your partitions. I do this once per month in case of disasters
<twoten> maybe Steve Balmer can get you some
<draik> ardchoille: That's the issue. I can't do anything with it.
<draik> ardchoille: I'm locked out of the OS
<ardchoille> draik: locked out?
<Wicked> !widgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets
<draik> ardchoille: Sorry. I just tightened the bulb over my head. LIGHTS ON!
<Wicked> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<Wicked> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<twoten> !mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<twoten> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<twoten> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<twoten> ha!
<Dragnslcr> Hm, !kde4 needs to be fixed
<draik> Dragnslcr: So does !Dolphin
<Dragnslcr> Indeed
<twoten> !parisHilton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parishilton
<ardchoille> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<draik> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<draik> I wonder... can you overfeed a bot?
<tiklado> haha
<twoten> a gourbot
<draik> My laptop is shutting down.
<draik> I didn't give it the command to shut down
<hazzy> Low battery?
<draik> It's on AC
<hazzy> AH
<twoten> Michael Myers?
<hazzy> Uh
<draik> Trippy, right?
<hazzy> Yes
<draik> It's ood
<draik> *odd
<draik> This is what happened that messed up my install for the upgrades
<bibek> when i ls one of the files has * at last
<bibek> and althogh i own it i cannot delete it or move it
<bibek> says permission denied
<hazzy> Sudo?
<Aizawa> This..might be a stupid question, but is there a way to rename my whole user account?
<bibek> anyone knows whats wrong?
<hazzy> bibek: Try "sudo", then the command
<bibek> hazzy: i cannot sudo since i donot have that previledge
<bibek> why is there * at last of my filename?
<twoten> weird, I can startx as root from a console but not as my user
<draik> Enter... the twilight zone. Kubutnu users are upgrading their systems today, only to experience odd anomilies (sp) throughout their newly upgraded operating systems. Today's episode is called, "Intrepid Ibex".
<ardchoille> twoten: What is the error?
<twoten> none listed I'll have to go track it down in the log file
<ardchoille> twoten: see if root any files in your home: find /home/$USER -user root
<Aizawa> I don't want to nag about this, but is there a way to rename my user account?
<draik> Aizawa: What you can try is creating a new user account. Log into that account and try to edit your original account.
<draik> That's the best I have for now.
<Aizawa> Well, that works, but it's a lot of work configuring it. >.>
<Aizawa> But thanks.
<ardchoille> Aizawa: keep in mind that if you create a new account and end up deleting the old account, you may lock yourself out of sudoers if the old account has sudo privs
<twoten> yeah there's a bunch
<Aizawa> Hm? Wont I be able to sudo on a new account?
<Aizawa> Nevermind.
<ardchoille> Aizawa: not until you add the new account
<Aizawa> Yeah I figured
<hazzy> twoten: Sorry, did you edit your /etc/sudoers file?
<ardchoille> twoten: .ICEauthority or .Xauthority ?
<smarty> hey, i was able to use my headphone jack on 3.5 but after the upgrade to 4.1 i can no longer use my headphone jack with my headphones (or my volume control) any fixes?
<favro> looked in alsamixer?
<smarty> nope, i'll do it right now
<ardchoille> twoten: if .ICEauthority or .Xauthority in your home are owned by root, change ownership back to your user and then try startx
<draik> O.o 21 minutes left for the upgrade downloads. 400 packages in 21 minutes. :)
<twoten> ardchoille: neither of those just adept_installerrc and katepart...
<ardchoille> twoten: ok
<twoten> I'm making progress though, nvidia seems to be loading and I'm getting 2 xsessions on my 2 screens
<draik> I just used the connected devices feature. That is a great addition. Makes it easier to manage.
<hazzy> Yes
<twoten> reboot
<twoten> well from what I've glimpsed 8.10 with kde 4.1 looks awfully slick
<draik> ardchoille: twoten: Just wanted to thank you both for the help. I'm going to continue tinkering with 8.10 and hopefully I can get things setup to my liking; namely, no more dolphin
<twoten> yeah really, konqueror is way better
<hazzy> To be honest, I should get in the habit of using Konqueror more
<draik> I mean, no offense to the devs/creators of dolphin, but it's just not efficient. It feels like a clutter to me.
<draik> I'm all for the innovation of another option, but make the option easier to use, not a task to close out unwanted sections.
<smarty> ok i have an issue now ... i accidentally messed up some configurations... is there a "system restore" that i can use
<smarty> in kubuntu?
<MinusSeven> KDE is very buggy
<ardchoille> draik: yw :)
<twoten> so is my compost heap
<smarty> is there a system restore type of application that is in kubuntu, i need to revert some settings
<Roey> hazzy:  konqueror in 4.1 is pretty bad
<Roey> firefox is more accurate in rendering
<twoten> how so?
<Roey> twoten:  go to mail.yahoo.com; it messes up the rendering
<Roey> esp. when you try to reply to a mail
<twoten> oh as a web browser, but how about as a file manager?
<hazzy> Roey: Well, I only use it for file browsing
<Roey> ohhhhh ok
<Roey> ok then, happy browsing!
<Roey> I use it as a file browser too :)
<hazzy> smarty: I don't think there is a system restore unless you downloaded one previously
<trappist> I've just upgraded to intrepid, and now when I try to save a contact in kaddressbook via ldap, it hangs and I have to kill kontact and any kio_ldap processes to try again - any ideas why?
<draik> twoten: It turns out I don't have USB 2.0 on this laptop. The transfer rate is at about 500 kB/s to 3.4 MB/s
<hazzy> trappist: I'm not sure, but it happens to me too
<twoten> yikes
<draik> Moving 57.8 GB is looking like a whole day... even up to 6 according to the counter.
<twoten> you'll have time to go to the store and buy a usb 2.0 card
<draik> It's about another 10 minutes for the upgrade to finish downloading on my desktop.
<taime1> flash has stopped working after i upgraded it. it doesnt even realize its installed.. what gives?
<draik> On the bright side, I did save up to 15% by switching to Geiko.
<twoten> lo0l
<trappist> hazzy: I'll let you know if I discover anything useful
<mr---t-> geico
<draik> Close enough
<hazzy> trappist: Alright, thanks
<mr---t-> ok
<draik> mr---t-: Pity the foo' that can't spell a company name?
<mr---t-> yeah
<Dig> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<mr---t-> as many freakin commercials they have
<hazzy> Dig: When I ping ubuntuforums.org, I get connectivity
<hazzy> But ah
<hazzy> It looks as though it is
<taime1> does anyone else have this problem?: flash isnt recognized after upgrading it to flash 10
<Dig> can access as http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<hazzy> taimel: I'll test it myself
<draik> WOOHOO! YES! YES! YES! 2% on the data transfer from HDD to external! We're making our way up the ladder.
<twoten> on my kmenu button, I don't get my most used apps appearing at the top of the menu
<draik> 3 minutes and about 40 packages left for the desktop upgrade
<hazzy> twoten: You mean your favorites list?
<twoten> yeah, no longer appears on top of my menu
<trappist> hazzy: do you have a launchpad account where if I create a bug, you can confirm it?
<hazzy> trappist: I do now
<g0bl1n> hi, I installed 8.10 and my screen blanks when splash should appear. I have a siliconmotion. My xorg.conf has almost no info. The logs report missing Screens
<draik> Download is done. I am now doing the install. This was a very smooth install.
<twoten> yore lucky, I got nothing but problems
<ardy> Please help: I can't get KDE4 to use both screens, how do I get it to work? (It worked with kubuntu 8.04 and kde 3.5)
<draik> 3% transferred... yeah, I'll be here for a while.
<twoten> I have the twin screen problem too, so annoying
<bobby> while booting: kernel panick: unable to mount root file system on unknown block(3,2)
<bobby> can u help
<bobby> while booting: kernel panick: unable to mount root file system on unknown block(3,2)
<bobby> please help
<ardy> Bobby: I had that problem when I upgraded from 8.04, so I reinstalled kubunt 8.10 from the CD and it went away
<bobby> actually its on my slackware
<bobby> it started when i upgraded my processor
<draik> Where do I go so that I can manage the icon size?
<trungdung> có ai viêệ nam ko
<deftone> How do i put  a custom icon on the start menu panel?
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> Hello
<tacosarecool> help
<favro> deftone: does right clicking the icon give a menu?
<favro> !help | tacosarecool
<ubottu> tacosarecool: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tacosarecool> Like when plasma crashes I lose my panel widgets
<favro> bahh
<deftone> ya it does favro
<favro> deftone: isn't there an option to change the icon?
<favro> with the right click menu?
<deftone> yes
<favro> :)
<deftone> it's the KDE menu editor but i don't see an option to replace the actual button for the start menu
<favro> I remeber seeing the option somewhere but can't exactly recall where
<tacosarecool> Let me look
<tacosarecool> I'll find where the button is located
<tacosarecool> On mine
<tacosarecool> Grr
<tacosarecool> My desktop refreshed
<tacosarecool> And no panel icons
<tacosarecool> I have a serious problem
<tacosarecool> Please help
<trappist> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<favro> tacosarecool: how much resources are being used - top will tell
<tacosarecool> How do I tell
<tacosarecool> Which is using the highest
<favro> it will be at the top of top
<tacosarecool> Xorg?
<tacosarecool> One's at 98 percent
<tacosarecool> cput
<tacosarecool> cpu
<favro> tacosarecool: that'll be why your dramas are happn'n - try a diff vid card driver
<tacosarecool> favro
<tacosarecool> you still there?
<favro> .
<tacosarecool> Oh cool
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> So what do you want me to paste?
<favro> nothing - I suggested another vid card driver would be a solution
<tacosarecool> Any you recommend?
<favro> depends on your card - lspci | grep VGA   will tell
<tacosarecool> ati x300 I know
<tacosarecool> or that series
<favro> I would start with the opensource ati driver then go from there
<tacosarecool> where's the open source ati driver at
<favro> it should be in the kernel - add it to the device section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<favro> Section "Device"   Driver   "ati"
<tacosarecool> Should I uninstall my old driver?
<favro> a logout/login after editing the file should be fine for that
<tacosarecool> Wait it's's different than the propeitary drivers in the hardware drivers right
<favro> yep it is the basic one
<dennister> hey all...having trouble configuring a dialup modem...in over 2 years with k/ubuntu and many systems later, I've never had to do this before :)
<favro> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> Removed the driver
<tacosarecool> Now what
<favro> you should have      Driver   "ati"   in the xorg.conf file right?
<favro> if so logout/login
<tacosarecool> Anyway where the xorg.conf
<favro> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<favro> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tacosarecool> brb
<favro> k
<tacosarecool> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  doesn't work
<favro> what do you mean doesn't work - fileis empty or...
<tacosarecool> so I use sudo isntead
<tacosarecool> instead
<tacosarecool> Section "Device"
<tacosarecool> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<tacosarecool> EndSection
<tacosarecool> That's fine right
<tacosarecool> It doesn't say ati
<favro> yeh under  Identifier "Configured Video Device" add  Driver   "ati"
<dennister> favro: have looked at that page before, as well as the xmodem.org list already...but still having trouble finding one of over a dozen modems that I have here that will be recognized... have already swapped a few
<favro> dennister: sorry but I've never done dialup - none show in lspci?
<dennister> have also downloaded and isntalled the scanModem tool, and with every modem I swap in, gnome-ppp still can't find a modem...they all show up is lspci
<tacosarecool> Ok what do I do
<tacosarecool> put ati under where
<favro> dennister: gnome-ppp? - you know this channel is for kubuntu there is #ubuntu for ubuntu
<favro> yeh under  Identifier "Configured Video Device" add  Driver   "ati"
<favro> tacosarecool: ^
<tacosarecool> so Section "Device"
<tacosarecool> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<tacosarecool> EndSection         ati
<tacosarecool> Or what
<favro> no Section "Device"
<favro> Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<favro> Driver   "ati"
<favro> EndSection
<tacosarecool> So change configured video device to Driver ati
<favro> no
<dennister> favro: yes, i know it's kubuntu channel, and I prefer kde, but the howto's are usually written for gnome...
<favro> tacosarecool: there should be four lines when you're done
<dennister> has anyone here ever configured a diaup connection?
<favro> tacosarecool: the first will be
<favro> Section "Device"
<favro> second
<favro> Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<favro> third
<favro> Driver   "ati"
<favro> and last
<favro> EndSection
<tacosarecool> Section "Device"
<tacosarecool> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"                                                                 "Driver "ati"
<tacosarecool> EndSection
<tacosarecool> That right?
<favro> tacosarecool: yes :)
<mrunagi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<favro> tacosarecool: now the best way to start it is   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mrunagi> that stupid thing isnt clear
<mrunagi> whats the command line to upgrade?
<mrunagi> ????
<dwidmann> Alrighty, anybody know what's going on with Intrepid's Xorg + NVidia?
<mrunagi> anyone know how to upgrade? lol
<favro> apart from them not getting on together?
<dwidmann> mrunagi: instructions for that can be found on www.kubuntu.org
<mrunagi> whoa intrepid has problems with nvidia?
<dwidmann> mrunagi: Well, It's not going to work out of the box at any rate, I'm sure it can be made to work though or the complaints would have been very loud and hard for me to miss.
<ardchoille> mrunagi: upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid?
<mrunagi> yes ardchoille
<ardchoille> mrunagi:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<mrunagi> its hard having had a few drinks lol
<ardchoille> mrunagi: Then perhaps you should wait.. you can't downgrade
<mrunagi> are u saying i should expectt problems?
<ardchoille> I don't know, what do you think about upgrades mixed with drinks?
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> I did the thing you said
<tacosarecool> Then It froze
<tacosarecool> Then I had to get it back to default
<tacosarecool> favro
<favro> .
<tacosarecool> the reset
<tacosarecool> And I also have a problem at boot up not really a problem but the boot up text is weird
<favro> all I can suggest is to replace "ati" with "vesa" in that file
<tacosarecool> Anyway stableizing kde is more important to me right now
<tacosarecool> Because the weird text is just when it's booting the text only part if you know what I mean
<favro> from what you said top was saying it is xorg that is using the cpu - that's the driver afaik
<tacosarecool> vesa?
<favro> vesa is the "cover all bases" basic driver
<favro> someone else might have a better suggestion
<tacosarecool> Can I try the ati again
<tacosarecool> Though next time I'll just restart
<tacosarecool> Instead
<tacosarecool> Of the kdm restart
<tacosarecool> What was the kdm command
<favro> tacosarecool: now the best way to start it is   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<tacosarecool> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart messed up it froze
<vinci_> hi, i can't compress files with ark in gz and bz2 forms.
<favro> try ctrl+alt+F2  then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart tacosarecool
<tacosarecool> but where do I edit xorg again?
<favro> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<favro> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Eldemon> I can not change the position of the files, help plz
<tacosarecool> lol I've been using sudo alot then
<tacosarecool> Oops
<favro> Eldemon: which files do you want to move?
<tacosarecool> I did kdesudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tacosarecool> and it said command not found
<Eldemon> any files
<Eldemon> .pas .mp4
<favro> tacosarecool: you need an editor - kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tacosarecool> kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<favro> yep
<favro> Eldemon: are the files in your home dir?
<Eldemon> yes
<tacosarecool> Oh by the way
<tacosarecool> This is a install of kubuntu over ubuntu
<Wicked> hmm when i right click zip files and stuff...it nor longer has the options to extract to or extract here
<favro> Eldemon: right click and select cut - go to the dir you want them in and right click anywhere and select paste
<favro> tacosarecool: that shouldn't matter I would think
<favro> Wicked: in konsole type   which ark
<Wicked> /usr/bin/ark
<ardchoille> favro: I don't think dolphin has the same actions in Intrepid as it did in Hardy and before
<ardchoille> he just need to write a few service menus
<favro> Wicked: right click the file select open with then browse to /usr/bin/ark
<favro> fisrt thing I do is remove dolphin
<Wicked> favro, yea..i know that..but i want a option when i right click to extract...like i used to have
<tacosarecool> Why remove dolphin?
<favro> Wicked: ardchoille> he just need to write a few service menus
<tacosarecool> Can I still use kdesudo?
<tacosarecool> I have kubuntu installed on top of ubuntu
<favro> tacosarecool: practicality, usability, sanity
<ardchoille> Wicked: look in  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus  and write yourself some service menus for dolphin
<favro> tacosarecool: it should have been installed if not install it maybe?
<Wicked> hmm
<Wicked> ok ardchoille
<favro> ardchoille: got an example maybe?
<becoming> so lost
<ardchoille> there might be some existing service menus in /usr/share/apps/dolphin
<favro> you're in #kubuntu becoming
<ardchoille> I removed dolphin here so I don't have anything related to it
<becoming> lol
<favro> :)
<tacosarecool> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<favro> becoming: start at the beginning - we might be able to help
<tacosarecool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66067/
<becoming> i'm at the beginning
<becoming> i've yet to jump to linux
<becoming> but i plan to with kubuntu
<Dig> sorry, what is "!paste"?
<favro> becoming: I recommend the 8.04 lts for a start
<ardchoille> Dig: it's a command to have the bot return some info
<favro> !bot | Dig
<ubottu> Dig: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<favro> favorite bot out of one bots
<becoming> why not 8.10?
<tacosarecool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66067/
<favro> it's still abit too new
<becoming> ah
<tacosarecool> That right favro?
<favro> looking now
<favro> tacosarecool: looks fine tacosarecool
<becoming> i tried to run 8.10 off the cd, but it runs at too high a resolution
<ardchoille> becoming: the last thing we want for a new Linux user is to be overwhelmed and dump Linux. 8.04 will give you far fewer problems than 8.10 at this point
<favro> becoming: that means you need to install proper vid drivers and that is an issue for some with the new version of kubuntu
<Dig> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<deftone> can anyone walk me through changing the kde start menu button to another one that i have?
<becoming> i have up to date drivbers for win
<ardchoille> becoming: those won't work in Linux
<Dig> !bot | Dig
<ubottu> Dig, please see my private message
<becoming> i figured as much
<becoming> tre problem is my monitor
<tacosarecool> Ok now what?
<becoming> my vid card can do high rez
<favro> tacosarecool: does top show cpu usage as reasonable now?
<steelhoof> evening all
<ardchoille> becoming: well, video drivers are a big issue in 8.10, you're best bet is starting with 8.04. I've been using linux for 7 years and I'm still on 8.04.
<Don_Miguel> becoming, is that 'can'  ?  OR 'canNot'  do high rez ??
<Dig> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<becoming> My monitor can only do 1280x1024
<becoming> unfortunately
<becoming> I'll take a look at 8.04
<Bearcat> hey folks
<ardchoille> becoming: I can give you a link if you want. Where are you located?
<becoming> Is the only real difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu Gnome and KDE?
<ardchoille> yes
<becoming> Because I like what I've seen of KDE4 so far
<ardchoille> becoming:  same base system, only the desktop is different. There's also xubuntu with XFCE
<becoming> I saw that
<ardchoille> becoming: once you have one installed, it's easy enough to install another desktop environment too
<mrunagi> hah adept wont let me upgrade
<steelhoof> looking for an install image that will be happy on a usb flash drive than can be setup from windows.
<becoming> Ok, with that said is it easier to start with Ubuntu or Kubuntu or does it not matter?
<steelhoof> serve no has dvd drive, remote location with only a win32 laptop
<ardchoille> becoming: that is not easy to answer. I have a 8 year old niece who started with kde and she's fine. others prefer gnome
<Freku> the last kde version led me to gnome
<Freku> :)
<Dig> I cannot remember in my mind. Did Linus recommend KDE?
<becoming> 4 or 3?
<vinciWu> kde4 amazing
<tacosarecool> Yes
<tacosarecool> He did recommend kde
<becoming> KDE4 is beautiful
<becoming> that's why i want to go kubuntu
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<ardchoille> becoming: have you browsed the gnome and kde sites yet?
<Freku> kde4 has too many gadgets for me,  but its personal
<tacosarecool> I just got to stabalized
<becoming> i've looked at kde
<becoming> gnome not so much
<ardchoille> becoming: also keep in mind that you can make kde and gnome both look pretty much like anything
<ardchoille> becoming: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Gallery/Screenshots
<Dig> In my experience, I kind of missing the real desktop, rather than widgets.
<Freku> yeah i didnt like the widgets either
<vinciWu> i like widget desktop
<Freku> fun for like 2 minutes
<deftone> having problems logging as root
<Freku> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ardchoille> deftone: you're not supposed to log in as root and it's recommended not to.
<vinciWu> yeah, it's dangerous
<favro> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<vinciWu> widget desktop is very flexible
<deftone> i want to rename the kdemenu.png file to kdemenuold.png so i can replace it with a better icon.
<tacosarecool> Wait
<tacosarecool> Ok
<vinciWu> i love the folder view
<tacosarecool> favro
<tacosarecool> How do I do that command
<ardchoille> deftone: use sudo for that
<tacosarecool> ctrl alt f2 right
<tacosarecool> then
<favro> yep
<tacosarecool> but then what
<tacosarecool> command
<tacosarecool> What command
<Bearcat> folks, i'm tired and probably stupid, but i'm trying to run Adept_manager in 8.04. It keeps telling me that the database is locked (used by some other process). i've killled off all adept/apt processes but it's no use. I'm not usually an ubuntu user so i'm confused. (sourcemage user). Any ideas? I'm running as root so it should not be a permissions issue
<favro> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<favro> tacosarecool: ^
<CYREX> need help with something weird i am having. I usually install mysq admin, query browser find, either from adept manager or synaptic, but now they dont show, they only show when i do a aptitude search
<tacosarecool> What if it freezes?
<favro> !aptfix | Bearcat
<ubottu> Bearcat: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tacosarecool> Can I do kdesudo?
<ardchoille> Bearcat: sounds to me like you have some process still using the database
<CYREX> what i mean with all of this is that several packages are not showing on either synaptic or adept manager but they do show when i use aptitude
<Bearcat> ardchoille: right. the question is..wht process?
<vinciWu> first you have to know where is the icon is
<favro> tacosarecool: that's what backups of files are for
<deftone> how do i rename a file that needs root ?
<tacosarecool> but do I need to put sudo or kdesudo
<vinciWu> sudo cp files files
<favro> deftone: sudo mv -v filename newname
<Bearcat> ardchoille: doing a 'ps aux |grep ad' and 'ps aux |grep apt" show me nothing of relevence
<favro> tacosarecool: if you are not opening a window then sudo
<tacosarecool> Should I close all the windows
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<CYREX> anybody?
<vinciWu> CYREX: use synaptic
<CYREX> VinciWu please read what i wrote
<vinciWu> CYREX: sorry
<CYREX> and yes i know...synaptic rocks
<vinciWu> maybe you have to update your repository
<CYREX> already did
<ardchoille> CYREX: in synaptic, did you click the Reload button?
<CYREX> i can see any package from aptitude but not from adept or synaptic
<vinciWu> CYREX: reinstall synaptic?
<vinciWu> CYREX: remove completely and reinstall
<vinciWu> CYREX: or reconfigure it
<CYREX> hehe vinci no
<CYREX> its not synaptic or adepts fault
<vinciWu> CYREX: and then i dont know, sorry
<CYREX> besides i think the problem is something else because synaptic is ubuntus manager and adept is kubuntus
<CYREX> already check sources.list
<CYREX> already did an aptitude update
<CYREX> already did a hard reset
<carloslicea> hi I'm trying to make a bash script, it is my very first one and I've hit something I cannot understand, the first line of the script should be #!/bin/bash shouldn't it? i get the error that it's the wrong interpreter no such file or directory
<CYREX> do me a favor at least
<carloslicea> tried /bin/sh too
<CYREX> look in synaptic or adept
<CYREX> for mysql
<vinciWu> CYREX: ok
<CYREX> then look for the packages "mysq admin", "mysql gui tools" or "mysql query browser"
<carloslicea> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CYREX> or look for VLC
<favro> carloslicea: in terminal type   which bash
<CYREX> let me know if you find any of this
<CYREX> if you dont then you have my same problem
<ardchoille> CYREX: you on Intrepid?
<carloslicea> favro: /bin/bash
<CYREX> weird thing is, the count for all packages is correct
<CYREX> yeap
<CYREX> 8.10 baby
<carloslicea> favro: now I'm confused! lol
<ardchoille> ok
<CYREX> got 2 pcs here, one with ubuntu, another with kubuntu
<favro> you and me both... carloslicea
<vinciWu> CYREX: ok, i found all of them
<ardchoille> carloslicea: are you sure the error isn't coming from something in the code of the script?
<CYREX> you did
<ardchoille> carloslicea: because #!/bin/bash is correct
<Ayabara> the digikam in the kubuntu repos are 0.9.x, right?
<carloslicea> ardchoille: no I'm not actually, but shouldn't it tell me if the error is in the script?
<vinciWu> CYREX: yes
<ardchoille> carloslicea: no
<carloslicea> no?
<carloslicea> oh
<ardchoille> carloslicea: care to pastebin the script?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<favro> carloslicea: paste the script and we'll try and decipher it
<favro> !paste
<CYREX> ok now is all weird since both have the same problem
<favro> !lag
<CYREX> different PCs
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<carloslicea> ardchoille, favro: ok, it's actually like 3 lines long
<favro> carloslicea: 3 is ok here
<vinciWu> CYREX: did you mean you can see it in aptitude?
<CYREX> exactly
<CYREX> if for example i do a "aptitude search vlc"
<CYREX> i will see all the vlc packages
<CYREX> but if i look for them either on adept or synaptic i wont find any
<favro> does apt-cache search do the same
<ardchoille> it should
<favro> "should"
<CYREX> not only that but synaptic will give me the finger while adept will stick its tongue out
<favro> hehe
<ardchoille> haha
<vinciWu> CYREX: it's really weird
<CYREX> i know..never seen adept stick its tongue out
<carloslicea> favro, ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66078/
<vinciWu> CYREX: will you change other repository?
<CYREX> just kidding, well i guess i will work on this to see what the problem is
<CYREX> did 3 changes
<CYREX> after i got that problem
<CYREX> i removed the cdrom link in the sources.list
<CYREX> checked again
<CYREX> added the winehq link
<CYREX> check again
<CYREX> nothing
<ardchoille> carloslicea: and you have given this script a ".sh" file extension and made it executable?
<CYREX> everytime i checked i did an update of course
<carloslicea> a\
<carloslicea> ardchoille: yes i did both
<CYREX> so my question is why can apt or aptitude SEE all packages, but not the graphical managers
<CYREX> let me do a ps -e maybe there is something there
<vinciWu> CYREX: did you set the filter?
<favro> carloslicea: try a space after for
<carloslicea> ardchoille: ls -l: -rwxr-xr-x 1 carloslicea carloslicea 123 2008-11-01 23:58 obtener.sh
<CYREX> let me check
<vinciWu> CYREX: mine in search filter are all checked
<carloslicea> favro: still the same: "bash: ./obtener.sh: /bin/bash^M: intérprete incorrecto: No existe el fichero ó directorio" rougly wroing interpreter, the directory or file doesn't exist
<CYREX> thank you vinci
<CYREX> it was that
<CYREX> but the checked ons where oki
<crxyem> so, I'm running 8.10 now, but for some reason every time I start firefox, it loads on top off panels, without a tool bar that would alow you to minimize or maximize etc.. any ideas ??
<CYREX> it was the other tab
<CYREX> the section tab
<CYREX> it was on exclude all
<carloslicea> favro, ardchoille: wait a minute! i think i know what's wrong
<favro> carloslicea: remove the #!/bin/bash and let it use the default sh
<CYREX> put it on include all now it works
<carloslicea> favro: solved it, I was saving with the end of line of Windows (I was working with some people who uses windows", hence there was an extra character there (/r/n IIRC while in linux is just /n )
<vinciWu> CYREX: haha, solved
<carloslicea> favro: thanks a lot
<favro> carloslicea: np :)
<CYREX> well the only thing not working in synaptic is the quick search, but for the normal Search button is good now
<CYREX> many thanks
<ardchoille> Windows? is that thing still around? ;)
<favro> evil things never die...
<vinciWu> CYREX: quick search will just search the results, and the search will search the whole repository
<CYREX> am very sorry for all you kde adept manager lovers
<dr_willis> carloslicea,  seen that issue MANY A TIME...
<CYREX> but that crap sucks
<CYREX> cant find anything there
<Dig> can I ask off topic question here?
<CYREX> thank vinci
<CYREX> didnt know that
<ardchoille> Dig: probably better in #kubuntu-offtopic
<vinciWu> CYREX: ha i still use synaptic, adept is too crap
<CYREX> same
<CYREX> either that or terminal aptitude
<CYREX> synaptic manages much better packages, relations and shows in a TRUE user-friendly gui all the info
<carloslicea> favro: :)
<carloslicea> dr_willis: have you? :P
<CYREX> adept gives me the finger AND the tongue
<dr_willis> yep.. it pays to not edit/transfer scripts to/from windows :)
<vinciWu> CYREX: i just use aptitude few times, because im lazy
<CYREX> well vinci many thanks, take care
<carloslicea> dr_willis: noted
<CYREX> hehe
<vinciWu> CYREX: you too
<dr_willis> at least ya saw  the ^M  in the error message /bin/bash^M
<ardchoille> dr_willis: I stared at that wondering what it was
<ardchoille> ctrl+M?
<dr_willis> windows uses a Carrage return + Line feed... Linux just uses one of those..
<dr_willis> MS using its own standard since dos days.. :)
<scarlet> hello one and all
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mike_> Quick 8.10 question? My wired connection is working but I can't see any way to edit that through gui - edit config from the taskbar only seems to allow add new - is this "correct"?
<favro> mike_: it has been mentioned before
<mike_> k - is it intended to be fixed?
<scarlet> how do how do you add a git repository to adept or synaptic?  I'm trying to install the drm via freedesktop's git repository and it tells me the drm directory already exists.  I thought if it was in the repositorys, it would update on its own.  I have version 2.3.1 and the intel graphics driver calls for >=2.4
<mike_> favro: k - is it intended to be fixed?
<favro> mike_: I guess the devs have the best intentions for all issues but time is the factor - in other words who knows at this early stage
<ilya_> good day
<scarlet> hello ilya
<favro> mike_: you can manually edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<deftone> how do i get rid of the Home folder on the task bar?
<mike_> favro: ok thanks - I know that but in my old age I find I like gui's :-)
<favro> :)
<crxyem> deftone, right click, should be a remove this ... option
<deftone> what intel graphics chip do u have scarlet?
<Dig> anyone plays game on Linux?
<favro> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<deftone> wow that was too easy....lol..thanks crxyem
<crxyem> np
<favro> right click ftw
<scarlet> deftone:
<scarlet> Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<scarlet> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ilya_> ubbut, do you like default games from packages.ubuntu.com?
<scarlet> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Dig> cool
<deftone> oh boy
<favro> !tab | ilya_
<ubottu> ilya_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<deftone> that video chipset is blacklisted so ur gonna have problems just like me
<deftone> i can't run compiz or anything fancy cause of that either....i hate it.
<scarlet> deftone: why's it blacklisted?
<favro> intel normally has good support - the blacklist file sometimes mentions the conflict
<scarlet> oy vey.....
<deftone> because something about the accelerated graphics portion of that chip interferes with xorg...they both want to use it....there's a bunch of stuff on it...i can find it if you want to read it
<deftone> i can't believe it's blacklist....there's a ton of people with that chipset....that's just not acceptable man....grrr
<scarlet> I've noticed that all the errors I get seem to lead back to xorg.  I get a whole bunch of EnumDisplayDevicesW errors when I launch wow....which just crashes
<deftone> i was gonna go with mandriva because of that specific problem
<dr_willis> it would be odd that an intel chipset woruld work properly with one disrto, and not others.. assuming the kernel versions are the same.
<scarlet> so would mandrive be better? or SuSe, or Debain or something?
<deftone> mandriva works with Intel GM965 out of the box....why mandriva does and ubuntu doesn't is beyond my comprehension
<dr_willis> could be some xorg version issues also.
<deftone> unfortunately mandriva is the only one i know that works.....i've read on this for about two weeks now.
<scarlet> I've spend weeks installing ever opengl support and trying to update drivers.....and it's all for not for a black listed chipset....
<favro> mandriva looks good in blue but that drake tools thingy is counterintuitive
<dr_willis> unblacklist it and see if it works? :)
<favro> back the file up first
<scarlet> uhhhhhhhhhhhh.....somehow,   I doubt it............I"m not a Linux Goddess...
<glade88> can anyone reproduce a bug? click on "Add widgets" and in the add widget window, click on the drop menu to select any of the categories. The entries so appear are blank without an icon and/or name. Switching back to "All categories" still shows them blank.
<ardchoille> glade88: confirmed here yesterday
<glade88> ardchoille: did you file a bug report?
<ardchoille> glade88: I didn't have time at the time
<glade88> ardchoille: ok. thanks for confirming. I'll file it now :)
<ardchoille> That was bug number 30 or so for me on kde4 and I was in a rush to restore Hardy to the system.
<ardchoille> glade88: if you do file it, let me know where it is and I'll log in and confirm it
<glade88> ardchoille: I'll give you the link shortly
<ardchoille> ok
<glade88> ardchoille: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/292509
<ardchoille> glade88: done :)
<glade88> ardchoille: thanks :)
<scarlet> why is kde4 so buggy?
<dr_willis> makes it more fun
<glade88> +1
<Freku> making new things is bound to be buggy
<favro> making buggy things isn't new tho
<ardchoille> glade88: yw
<ardy> has anyone gotten kde to run on two xdisplays?
<digitalvectorz> ello.  i have a creative webcam live!...runs fine in cheese, but since i upgraded to 8.10, it will not work with kopete.  it shows the device and the driver (zc3xx) but dont' work.
<digitalvectorz> any ideas?
<favro> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<favro> hope it's been updated
<dr_willis> proberly not. :)
<doilgheas> hi why is there no more the option for add an activity on ibex?
<digitalvectorz> is kde4.1 out yet?
<doilgheas> on/in ibex (8.10)
<favro> and in hardy
<doilgheas> no in hardy there are more activities
<doilgheas> but i cannt zoom out for add an activity on ibex with the menu right on top or is there another setting option for that somewhere else?
<favro> doilgheas: sorry - I meant kde4 is available in ibex and in hardy - for digitalvectorz
<doilgheas> oh ok
<digitalvectorz> lol thanks favro
<favro> np :)
<digitalvectorz> does kde4.1 have webcam support working for kopete?
<favro> it "should" - did the link from ubottu help at all?
<digitalvectorz> cause i had installed kopete before upgrading to 8.10, and the webcam worked well.  but after installing 8.1 and then installing kubuntu-desktop (after the upgrade) it stopped working
<digitalvectorz> i've tried the supported cams link..and messed around there
<com_h> Good evening all, this might be a silly question, but my system was working all good, and I installed VMware Server, now even when I'm not running the VMware Server I seem to be getting a heap of hard drive activity, even when Kubuntu is idle, is there a task manager or some way I can see what is doing all the drive activity? apart from that the system seems to operating fine.
<dr_willis> htop, top can show running processes/ussage
<glade88> top
<glade88> oh my.. lag
<JohnFlux2> com_h: press ctrl+esc
<JohnFlux2> but it doesn't show drive activity
<glade88> neither does top
<JohnFlux2> there's iotop - but i don't remember how useful it is
<JohnFlux2> I would like to add i/o activity to the task manager  (i'm the maintainer)
<BleSS> I upgraded to 8.10 and there is a bug on NetworkManager. how does solve it?
<BleSS> my network card left of working. it happens on both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 8.10
<BleSS> best solution by now => # apt-get remove network-manager; ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient3
<encephalitogenic> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=5bc1d1661d9c1173c82772dc7af22070
<vurv> hey
<vurv> i was upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid
<vurv> it errored out @ 99%
<vurv> what's the proper way to resume it?
<vurv> i was using kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<Machtin> what if you use sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<favro> maybe   apt-get install -f
<Machtin> encephalitogenic: oh come on..
<ardchoille> Machtin: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade will not upgrade to the nest release
<favro> !spam | encephalitogenic
<ubottu> encephalitogenic: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Machtin> thought he udpated his sources.list
<Machtin> my bad
<Machtin> "do-release-upgrade"?
<vurv> everything's already upgraded
<vurv> sources changed, too
<vurv> i'm doing the aptitude dist-upgrade
<vurv> it's just removing a bunch of packages
<vurv> it errored out @ 99% doing the install
<vurv> so this should work, i guess
<vurv> this always happens to me during dist upgrades =\
<vurv> heh
<Machtin> hm
<favro> !upgrade | vurv this is how to do it
<ubottu> vurv this is how to do it: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Machtin> by the way.. where can i select the services which i want to be launched at startup?
<rkalitta> anyone know how to handle forigin chars in command line?
<Machtin> like.. i e.g. installed vsftpd.. and i don't want it to start automatically
<vurv> favro: and, um.. yeah
<vurv> already was following the Kubuntu notes
<dr_willis> delete it from the system services runlevels
<vurv> but thanks?
<dr_willis> !sysv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv
<corigo> Updated to 8.10 and now I can't seem to connect to my home wireless. Each and every time I configure WEP for an ASCII pass phrase, when I re-open the configuration it is back to default HEX
<zaishaza> hi. anyone else having graphical problems with kubuntu 8.10? i've got intel integrated graphics and when i use blender windows keep filling up with static.
<dr_willis> Hmm thers some sysv config tools in the repos.. not sure if any come with kubuntu
<ardchoille> !sysvconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysvconf
<dr_willis> !find sysv
<favro> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubottu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<dr_willis> sysvconfig - A text menu based utility for configuring init script links
<favro> dr_willis: !find is borked unfortunately
<dr_willis> theres also some command line tools   rc-Somthing.somthing
<favro> sysv-rc-conf
<dr_willis> I dont see that on my 8.10 setup favro  _ odd
<favro> !info sysv-rc-conf
<favro> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Machtin> kay.
<Machtin> thanks
<JohnFlux2> zaishaza: you could try going to system settings and changing the Desktop->Advanced Options->Compositing type    to xrender
<JohnFlux2> zaishaza: I think what you are seeing is an opengl thing
<JohnFlux2> zaishaza: you need to either turn off opengl rendering in blender (if possible) or turn off off compositing opengl rendering
<christian> anyone here have experience fixing scim + intrepid ibex for KDE4 input?
<zaishaza> JohnFlux2: thanks. i'll try that
<dr_willis> I recall removing scim. :) it was spamming in the backdground making konsole take 20+ sec to startup
<christian> haha, I don't have that problem
<christian> I need to input japanese characters
<dr_willis> This was in the RC/Beta.. so it may be fixed by now. :) i got no need for scim so i dident pay much attention to it
<christian> works fine for GTK, KDE3 apps, not KDE4 (or OO.org)
<christian> which is particularly annoying since Kiten (Japanese dictionary) is KDE4
<zaishaza> changing to xrender didn't help. my screen still keeps filling up with static when i use blender.
<administrator> was wondering if someone could tell me how to change my name?
<administrator> in Kubuntu 8.10
<administrator> change from administrator@computer to something else@computer
<administrator> no one knows :(?
<favro> yep
<nekostar> i would help you but i've already been banned in two chans for that sorry ^^
<favro> that would need you to make another user and login as that user afaik
<administrator> this is the tech support channel right?
<nekostar> free support yes
<favro> nekostar: you just don't get how it works here
<nekostar> also ubuntuforums.org is quite good.
<administrator> alright thank you
<administrator> neko, for a second I thought you were talking about 4chan or something
<nekostar> administrator basically most of us use ubuntu or one of its variants, and we hang out and help ppl who need it.
<nekostar> lol adhe90
<nekostar> er administrator rather :P
<administrator> ok, so just make a new user
<nekostar> administrator so say you learn a few tricks, perhaps you hang out and end up helping favro one day ;)
<nekostar> yes
<administrator> heh, will do
<administrator> thanks
<nekostar> make sure to add that user to groups admin cdrom um few others
<nekostar> there's a nice gui tool in the panel.. i think its settings or something dont recall offhand ^^
<administrator> talking foreign language to me
<nekostar> [cli is not hard either though]
<nekostar> hm
<administrator> groups
<nekostar> ok on the bottom left of the screen, click the menu bit.
<administrator> no groups in system settings
<nekostar> type groups or user
<nekostar> gimme one sec
<administrator> groupware wizard
<administrator> I'm on 8.10 kubuntu
<nekostar> srry not in my kde one right now. looking it up online
<administrator> I'm retarded
<administrator> had no luck on google
<nekostar> you dont mean in irc or just the machine name do you?
<corigo2> Updated to 8.10 and now I can't seem to connect to my home wireless. Each and every time I configure WEP for an ASCII pass phrase, when I re-open the configuration it is back to default HEX
<nekostar> i'm assuming you mean the name you log in with, right administrator ?
<administrator> yes
<administrator> administrator@computer
<nekostar> corigo2 sometimes you need to do it all in /etc/network/interfaces manually for ssid, etc.
<nekostar> ok gimme a second then
<administrator> want to change 'administator' to Superman or something
<administrator> looking for this new user thing
<corigo2> nekostar: I though 8.10 was all about easier networking. What the hell is that?
<favro> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<administrator> you sure the WEP is on ASCII? are you sure you have ASCII?
<administrator> worked fine for me
<administrator> thanks favro
<favro> np
<nekostar> ah yes system settings
<nekostar> lol
<corigo2> I just reset the WEP to HEX, but while I was on the other computer changing the WEP on the wireless the Network Icon disappeared from my task bar.
<nekostar> anyway its still true corigo
<nekostar> corigo2 rather
<nekostar> anyway i'm out
<administrator> !adduser kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adduser kubuntu
<administrator> hm
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto administrator
<administrator> no User/Group setting
<administrator> ah
<administrator> it's called Kuser
<corigo2> Now when I try to launch Network Settings it doesn't recognize my distro and only lists Hardy Heron as the highest Kubunt/Ubuntu distro
<administrator> !kuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kuser
<corigo2> How do I launch a GUI text editor from the command line... and open the target file?
<favro> !info kuser
<ubottu> kuser (source: kdeadmin): user and group administration tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 236 kB, installed size 772 kB
<corigo2> Kate for example... so I can edit etc/network/interface
<bazhang> kdesu kate corigo2
<administrator> sudo kate and then the file location
<bazhang> not sudo
<administrator> sudo /make/me/a/sandwich
<administrator> .txt
<administrator> what's the difference
<corigo2> I am already su root
<administrator> oh
<corigo2> kate isn't launching
<favro> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xp-killer> can kopete keep a history of conversations?
<jussi01> xp-killer: yes, there is a history plugin
<administrator> can I kdesu apt-get?
<xp-killer> where do i activat it?
<jussi01> xp-killer: settings - configure - plugins
<ardchoille> administrator: kdesu is for gui apps, use sudo for cli apps on the command line
<administrator> wonder why they differentiate it
<administrator> well, thanks for help
<ardchoille> administrator:  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why
<administrator> I read it
<favro> kdesu is graphical apps are handle as the should be - sudo is for no graphics
<xp-killer> jussi01: ok.can kopete save my friends smileys and use them after ?
<corigo> I don't understand this. I had a perfectly good working Kubuntu. Wireless networking was fine. I upgrade and now it doesn't work. Is this Microsoft?
<administrator> yes, its kind of like don't touch the fire or you'll get burned
<administrator> I was just curious why sudo doesn't work for everything
<jussi01> xp-killer: not sure, havent used it much
<administrator> oh well, off to bed with me
<xp-killer> daddy: how to change name? lol
<favro>  /nick newnick
<favro> xp-killer: ^
<xp-killer> a o k
<elwood> hi guys
<elwood> i need help to use cmake with a plasmoid...i'm new to cmake and i get error :)
<favro> the error elwood ?
<elwood> favro: i'm pasting
<daddy_is_me> any idea how to configure the trackpoint of my toshibha ?
<corigo> Well, switching WEP to HEX doesn't seem to help. Wireless won't connect
<deftone> hey how do i install compiz??
<favro> !wifi | corigo maybe this will help
<ubottu> corigo maybe this will help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elwood> favro: http://pastebin.com/d578e3cca
<favro> !compiz | deftone intrepid has its' own compositor tho
<ubottu> deftone intrepid has its' own compositor tho: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<elwood> favro: i have created the  dir "build" as in the installation note. but i'm missing something
<favro> elwood: are you in the right directory?
<elwood> favro: i can go back into previous
<favro> elwood: CMake Error: The source directory "/opt/plasma/plasma-weatherforecast-0.2/build" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<elwood> favro: and this is the awful http://pastebin.com/d7244de3
<favro> seems to be the prob
<elwood> favro: i don't know how works this cmake....i'm missing something?
<elwood> it's missing the path to the cmake?
<corigo> favro: ? !wifi.... ?
<favro> corigo: <corigo> Well, switching WEP to HEX doesn't seem to help. Wireless won't connect
<corigo> favro: ....
<elwood> ok i solved :) missing the libqt4-dev
<favro> elwood: CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:72 (MESSAGE): - cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config`  - maybe not use the kde4 config bit - I am vague on cmake tho
<favro> corigo: you were having wifi troubles from what I read - that link is my total knowledge on wifi - I prefer speed an security.. hehe
<johnnie> hello
<johnnie> is there chinese ?
<dr_willis> !cn
<jussi01> !cn | johnnie
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubottu> johnnie: please see above
<johnnie> think
<johnnie> thanks
<corigo> What I don't understand is why the icon keeps disappearing. How do I relaunch the Network Manager when it goes away? I can't find it in the applications. Only the old version which doesn't recognize 8.10 II as a valid version
<corigo> Now I've even lost the KDE button to navigate to the applications at all.
<favro> corigo: is your cpu maxed out - top will tell
<Dig> Actually i have problem while installing multiple languages in a single machine(@8.10). System language is English. Most of them are fine,  but for example compiled errors are mixed.
<corigo> favro: doing what? I'm not running any applicatiosn
<favro> corigo: it might be xorg maxing the cpu - I say might be
<corigo> No. 4-8%
<favro> hence loosing stuff when it redraws
<favro> k
<corigo> xorg 1-2%
<Tm_T> hi kids
<elwood> my xorg is 8-10
<lordhelmet> hey all. i just updated to intrepid and my wallpaper switching from the commandline doesn't work anymore. i used to use dcop but there is no more kdesktop for it to talk to. how can i switch desktops from the command line?
<lordhelmet> rather desktop wallpapers
<corigo> favro: I've got a nice T61 with 2G ram and dual core 64bit Intel.
<corigo> And it's all useless if I can't connect to the network
<asfak> i like my desktop widget locked. But whenever i restart the pc, they get unlocked.
<favro> corigo: sorry but I know 4/5ths of bugger all about wireless - does the card show in lspci
<corigo> The system sees and recognizes the card, just won't connect to wireless
<jussi01> corigo: which card is it?
<daddy_is_me> any idea how to configure the trackpoint of my toshibha ? i always geht unwanted chars while writing. this really sucks :( sometimes directly after boot into rl 1. sometimes keyboard-setup helps, but not withn kde in intrepid
<corigo> Let's be clear. All of this was working absolutely fine 2 hours ago before the 8.10 II update
<jussi01> corigo: I know, please tell me which wireless card.
<lordhelmet> no way to change wallpaper from command line?
 * daddy_is_me wants to configure the trackpoint of his toshiba in67zujhm intrepid
<daddy_is_me> how can i do this ?
<corigo> jussi01: anyway to get Kubuntu to tell me?
<dr_willis> lordhelmet,  theres several wallpaper setting command line tools out...
<dr_willis> esetroot is one.
<dr_willis> kde4 may have its own
<Dig> !au
<ubottu> au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<obf213> is there a way to but apps like stick notes on a plasmoid layer
<lordhelmet> dr_willis: i used dcop before and it worked great.
<scarlet> is there a spanning burn app for linux?
<obf213> so they only show up with the layer?
<favro> corigo: lspci   will tell
<gmt> has anyone gotten bluetooth working in the latest release?
<jussi01> gmt: its broken, willl be fixed soon.
<corigo> jussi01: Intel 4965 AG
<gmt> jussi01: how do i install bluez-gnome?
<jussi01> corigo: from the ubuntu release notes: The version of the iwlagn wireless driver for Intel 4965 wireless chipsets included in Linux kernel version 2.6.27 causes kernel panics when used with 802.11n or 802.11g networks. Users affected by this issue can install the linux-backports-modules-intrepid package, to install a newer version of this driver that corrects the bug
<lifestream> Hi hi, I  was just trying to install Kubuntu, but on the Partitioning screen, it didn't list any disks at all. Is this a known problem? (I've been using Ubuntu for about  3 years, but anyway ^^; )
<jussi01> corigo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<christian86> Morning, i got problems with intrepid and static ip configuration :(
<obf213> hi im trying to get dual monitors working, theyre not right now, and I know why, I need to change the virtual size, can't find xorg.conf did they move it?
<jussi01> christian86: know issue: KNetworkManager does not recognise static IP connections at this time. This issue only occurs for some, and not all. Bug 280762
<Under_Wraps> Hi, I just tried to start my baby and it tells me "acpi: aborted because junk in compressed archive", "invalid compressed format (err=1)", "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block". What can I do?
<favro> christian86: want to set it up manually?
<christian86> jussi01 but even when i open /network/interfaces and set iface eth0 inet static and then fill in adress netmask and gateway, my network is crashed
<christian86> favro yes i want coz i've got router with ip forward
<favro> christian86: I'll paste what I use - change the numbers accordingly
<favro> one min
<christian86> for sure i will adjust adresses ;)
<favro> christian86: http://pastebin.com/m2c281701
<christian86> favro kk ty, does network reload its config itself?
<favro> christian86: no - after editing the file do   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<annma> JontheEchidna: ping
<christian86> favro: ah but what you mean with "network 192.168.0.0" ??
<Tm_T> hi annma
<favro> obf213: it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - caps are important
<annma> Tm_T: hi
<annma> do you have the new KUbuntu and kdeedu Tm_T by any chance?
<Tm_T> annma: I haven't compiled kdeedu yet
 * Tm_T lives in trunk land
<corigo> Ok, so how do I get them?
<annma> compiled?
<annma> ah no, I am interested in KUbuntu stuff Tm_T
<annma> SSJ_GZ: you use KUbuntu?
<favro> christian86: that is "the base" - the router (gateway) is 192.168.0.1 etc
<Tm_T> annma: hmmm, I don't have them installed but I guess I can, how can I help?
 * annma looks for a victim
<SSJ_GZ> annma: yep
<annma> I need someone to check KHangMan Tm_T
<christian86> favro: ah ok, my router ip is 192.168.2.1 so network is 192.168.2.0 ?!
<annma> KHangMan crashes
<lordhelmet> bah apparently i can't set the wallpaper from the command line yet...
<annma> I need to know if it has data with it
<favro> christian86: I would think it would be yes
<Tm_T> annma: roger, I'll see how it goes here
<annma> I spoke to JontheEchidna about it a few weeks ago but it seems to have gone to void
<christian86> favro: kk i will restart network, ty very MUCH!!! :)
<favro> luck
<annma> I need to blog about it
<Tm_T> annma: ok, starting it
<BleSS> my firefox shows ugly after to updating to 8.10
<annma> Tm_T: you need only khangman and not kanagram
<gmt> great, how about bluetooth pand
<gmt> anybody?
<jussi01> BleSS: install gtk-qt-engine
<christian86> favro: network can't be resetted look what my konsole tells me: http://pastebin.com/d419fb143
<BleSS> jussi01: it's already installed
<jussi01> BleSS: system settings - appearance - gtk apps
<BleSS> jussi01: yes, I had tested also that, in addition there is a part where it names to firefox but it isn't solved
<jussi01> BleSS: you need to realise its a not a kde app, so there are elements that wont look the same/nice.
<gmt> has pand been removed from the bluez stack?
<Dragonath> hey, on ati cards is the mesa rendering basically the same thing I get when I use the open source ati driver?
<BleSS> jussi01: yes, but there is *install scrollbar fix* to show correctly firefox that worked well on the anterior version but it doesn't works now :(
<favro> christian86: can you paste /etc/network/interfaces?
<Tm_T> annma: crash on start
<annma> I talked to JontheEchidna weeks ago about it
<annma> I spent hours on that, he wasted my time
<annma> and now he did not fix it
<annma> THANKS KUBUNTU
<Noisek7> Kubuntu Splash screen fix?
<Tm_T> annma: wanna crashtrace?
<christian86> favro: kk done: http://pastebin.com/d31db8d41
<favro> k
<annma> no
<Tm_T> roger
<annma> this will go to blog
<Tm_T> annma: #kubuntu-devel for developer stuff btw (:)
<annma> what should I do with the users?
<annma> reallyt
<larsivi_> hi - with intrepid I don't discover any wireless networks - tried wicd in addition to knetworkmanager
<Tm_T> annma: yeah, is this reported?
<favro> christian86: there are two d's in address
<larsivi_> (kubuntu intrepid is so far a horrible experience)
<christian86> favro: narf im german and address is spelled with only one 'd' xD
<annma> where
<favro> hehe
<annma> Tm_T: I talked to lengths to JontheEchidna
<Tm_T> annma: in launchpad
<annma> I can't do that myself
<Tm_T> roger
<annma> the devel issued a bug report to ME and I talked to him for hours
<annma> I talked to Debian people
<larsivi_> what may be wrong with my wireless?
<annma> what should I do more if the devel is notified Tm_T
<christian> favro very nice, ty for help, working now :)
<obf213> hmm so why does my krunner not do calculations
<favro> christian86: well done :)
<corigo> What happened, where is the Adept manager for viewing all the different files?
<corigo> all I see is the Application Installer
<micha_> apt-get dist-upgrade 816 upgraded, 224 newly installed, 32 to remove and 1 not upgraded. is that save to do after editing the /etc/apt/sourceslist file
<favro> micha_: you shouldn't have to edit the sources
<micha_> well i did ... but it sounds like a lot of packages
<larsivi_> just noting that upgrading did not work very well for me
<larsivi_> the number of packages isn't a problem, but there certainly are quality problems
<micha_> 737MB of archives
<snikker> i can't set iso-8859-15 charset, i've tried with "sudo locale-gen MYLANG", but it doesn't work, can you help me?
<micha_> so you say keep what you have or download the .iso and do a new install?
<favro> micha_: you cold do   df -h   and add up the space used before upgrade
<larsivi_> micha_: they claim it should work, so I dunno - if I had known this I had staid away from intrepid for a while
<micha_> favro: it is not a question of space but of savety ... i would like to use the system after the dist-upgrade :)
<favro> I always prefer a fresh install - but that's me
<larsivi_> micha_: I upgraded yesterday, and I still can't call the system usable
<micha_> ok good to know larsivi i don't like kde4 at that state anyway
<larsivi_> micha_: doesn't look like kde4 issues really
<micha_> well every half year new install ... that sounds more like xp :) favro
<favro> micha_: 'cause it is there doesn't mean you have to use it...
<favro> I still use some dapper
<micha_> well thanks anyway ... i might have to use another distro if that stays that way
<favro> micha_: most distos have regular releases
<micha_> i use sidux on my privat box and that is a rolling relase ... and i love it
<micha_> favro: you are right with kubuntu the best way is a fresh install ... but that is kind of sad
<favro> micha_: so theoretically the rolling release scheme means you could be updating an app aday?
<Tm_T> errr
<micha_> don't get me wrong i love *buntu
<Tm_T> micha_: favro: I basicly do fresh install
<micha_> favro: yes sometimes twice a day ...
<Tm_T> +never
<corigo> how do I get the Linux Backports?
<favro> hehe
<corigo> for Intrepid?
<favro> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<micha_> well thanks favro ... downloading the 8.10.iso now ...
<favro> luck :)
<micha_> well that should work :)
<micha_> if that doesn't .... :(
<favro> I use a separate home partition to save some config work with new installs
<jazman> any good email clinet easy toset up ;ike outlook expres in intrepid
<micha_> well this is my work box ... so if i like the live cd i might install ... if not ... well i can live with the 8.04 version ...
<micha_> i use thunderbird or icedove jazman
<jazman> i hace had  those but cant sent email so i use claws but that sucks
<micha_> apt-cache search mail will give you a list of available packages jazman
<robinr> hi. did anyone succeed in getting openvpn to start using the network applet?
<micha_> jazman: than your set up is not right ... you should be able to send mail ... that is one of the main featchers of a mail client
<jazman> iknow most shoulp be easy to set up but kmail i cant get to send but i can recieve using pop 3
<micha_> well i had trouble with kmail as well and i like thunderbird better anyway
<micha_> so got to go ... cu
<jazman> cya
<jazman> any one else got an idea with thunderbird i could not send mail
<wael> hello
<wael> i need help
<larsivi_> heh - sending and receiving mails (using kmail) is one of the things that _do_ work :P
<jazman> i can recieve but not send
<jazman> even in win i cant send usiong thunderbird
<larsivi_> have you created the necessary out profiles?
<jazman> yep
<jazman> alwys get erros that why i use claws as it works
<robinr> jazman: what errors do you get?
<jazman> cant rember now removed kmail
<tarelerulz> This has been keeping for using konqueror .  Firefox has this feature of showing your downloads .  How do you tell konqueor to download the movie/video file and use totem to watch it ?
<jazman> kong was ok with kde with kaffine
<acer_> HI
<wael> hi
<jazman> intrepid is crap just installed thunderbird cant the start icon
<jazman> time to go to gnome
<wael> i need kde for ubuntu
<ubuntu> [connected by a LiveCD] my account has expired, now i can't login...?
<acer_> UBUNTU IS VERY FOND LINUX IN POLAND]
<dr_willis> ubuntu Hih?
<acer_> WITH KDE4
<ubuntu> :( hi
<zwd321081> ^_^
<ubuntu> ?
 * dr_willis points acer_  to his caps lock key
<acer_> ok
<zwd321081> I just installed kubuntu :)
<ubuntu> hih?
<favro> !ghost | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<dr_willis> Hmm..   anyone care to see if they can get to   http://www.xmms.org   ?
<favro> it's loading
<favro> slow net atm
<Ahri> hi, is there any way to make kubuntu use shortname=mixed when mounting my vfat usb device?
<ubuntu> freezes at loading screen... hey all, i just noticed this morning that my 6 month'd user account which was the only one has expired today? can't login in so i couldn't use CHAGE command to make t'things right or prolonged at least
<favro> dr_willis: seems xxms.org might be down
<victim[v]> jazman: I've just installed Thunderbird using Adept, I found a new Thunderbird icon in K / Applications / Internet / Mail client - it even has a pretty picture
<ubuntu> any suggestions please
<favro> or xmms even
<dr_willis> favro,  ok.. i grabbed some source code from it earlier.. got it to compile.. but was going to check if it was the latest..
<Ahri> i basically want a kubuntu solution for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291568
<dr_willis> Ahri,  you could always mount the things manually
<jazman> sorry not on intrepid
<ubuntu> any pages for the situation?
<jazman> mayhve go back to hardy
<ubuntu> for the expired accounts
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<binMonkey> after upgrade to hardy i am missing libgnutls.so.13.  streamtuner won't work.  i don't know if anything else is affected yet.  how do i fix it?
<dr_willis> ubuntu expired accounts for what exactly?
<Ahri> sorry i got d/c, did anyone have any pointers about my vfat question?
<dr_willis> Ahri,  you could always mount the things manually
<wers> how do I change the military time format on korganizer to 12 hr format?
<russian> hello
<russian> How do I trun joins and parts off in Konversation?
<tarelerulz> When you tell konqueor to use vlc or some other player to play video . Where does it put the file .  it not in tmp
<Ahri> dr_willis: i'm trying to convert my family over to using linux; mounting manually is not an option
<dr_willis> You may tell us the reasons you are trying to mount things differently.
<binMonkey> after upgrade to hardy i am missing libgnutls.so.13.  streamtuner won't work.  i don't know if anything else is affected yet.  how do i fix it?
<Ahri> dr_willis: amarok uses the iPod db to look for files. this db contains valid listings such as XYZ.mp3. due to vfat's (bad) option of shortname=lower though, this file is represented as "xyz.mp3" so amarok can't find it
<russian> How do you turn off joins and parts in konversation?
<ubuntu> why can't i get answers? how many reasons there make me can not get the answers ?
<Russian> me neither =/
<ubuntu> ok i sse that i should check the forums first.. there was only one entry i could find and it wasn't replied there in ubuntu forums.
<dr_willis> ubuntu you are not really clear on your questions.. and you may want to change nicks also...
<ubuntu> alright thanks to hear that
<reese> hi! is there a way to do a permanent sudo mount --bind ? or at least a way to run a sudo script at startup?
<mick_2008> ok. i can't log in to my user account in Kubuntu Hardy cos i get that message "Your account has expired, plz contact your blah..."
<mick_2008> and..
<dr_willis> Ahri,  there might be some settings.changes you can do with the hal rules.. under gnome you can set properteries for devices to use different options.. but i dont know about kde4
<favro> reese: /etc/fstab is for mounting at boot - is that what you're doing?
<mick_2008> there was only one user which i can log in instead root
<mick_2008> now how can' i fix the account expiring time without log in, or any other ways to be able to log in again...?
<favro> mick_2008: there shouldn't be a time limit for a kubuntu user
<dr_willis> mick_2008,   perhaps you shoudl boot to rescue/reovery mode and as root set the users password again?  theres some sort of auto-expire feature in the passwords/login stuff.. but i did not think it was enabled by default
<favro> ohh
<reese> favro, I'm binding two folders.. so I just write my sudo mount --bind dir1 dir2 command in /etc/fstab or is there a special syntax?
<mick_2008> i enabled it. thank i didin know it was possible by Recov. Mode.
<favro> reese: sorry - I don't know about that - was talking about partitions
<dr_willis> Ahri,   this site mentions hal. and some options, but im not sure on how you change them  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=857374
<tarelerulz> I have konqueror and I can't seem to make the find file work.   What can I do ? is that normal
<reese> is it ok to insert my sudo script in /etc/rc.local ,in order to run it at startup?
<corigo> Ok, I've installed the intrepid backport_modules, but Network Manager still crashes every time I try to configure the WEP. Where do I report !bugs?
<dr_willis> reese,  thats one place to put commands...
<corigo> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dr_willis> reese,  no idea what the fstab entry for sich a command sould be.. it is NOT just the 'command' you used
<reese> dr_willis, so I'll just put sudo mount --bind dir1 dir2 in /etc/rc.local , then, thanks. without the "sudo", right?
<dr_willis> no need for sudo in rc.loca
<Russian> so can anyone tell me how I trun off joins and parts messages in konversation?
<Russian> nevermind =)
<danish> hy allz
<danish> like netstat
<danish> prog in ubuntu
<danish> is any
<danish> hellllllllllllllo
<danish> any 1 home
<favro> netstat works in kubuntu
<gilles_> hi . I don't see on kubuntu 8.04 the zone in adept to upgrade to 8.10
<JohnFlux2> danish: welcome to the internet.  I hope you enjoy your stay.
<gsa10132> Hmm.. Im trying to rip a record to mp3 with K3b.. but keep getting an error connected with lame.. "Command failed: lame -h --tt --ta --tl --ty 0 --tc - /home/joe/Temp/blablabla.mp3" anyone knows what's missing?
<robinr> gsa10132: apt-get install lame
<gsa10132> robinr: thanks, just did that 2 secs ago, hehe :)
<gsa10132> will try it out now
<gilles_> where is the config file for adept ?
<gsa10132> now we are talking :) Thanks robinr
<favro> gilles_: you need to select to upgrade to non lts - not using kde atm to check how
<koperton> hi guys
<ubuntu> hello
<ilya> hello
<ubuntu> i would know the syste; requirements for kubuntu please?
<ilya> what kind of requirements?
<ubuntu> h;;
<favro> 256mb mem but more is better
<Ahri> how would i do what's recommended in this thread, but for kubuntu? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=497121
<ubuntu> for example the ram processor speed
<ubuntu> my config is
<ubuntu> 512MB Ram, 30GB HDD and AMD Sempron 1.8GHz
<favro> should be fine
<ubuntu> it is ok for kubuntu 8.10?
<ilya> 384 RAM, 4GB Hard.
<ubuntu> and i do not use compiz
<ubuntu> my graphic card do not support it
<ilya> I think it is enought
<koperton> graphic card?
<JohnFlux2> ubuntu: which card?
<ubuntu> ilya what you config?
<ubuntu> VIA Unichrome S3G
<ilya> One time I install kubuntu on the machine with 256 MB RAM. And it worked.
<ubuntu> it worked ok but it is not slow?
<ilya> My config 2993 Pentium, 128MB Graphic, 1024MB RAM
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i hope my config is ok for kubuntu
<ilya> i think so
<koperton> ubuntu: hey i have found out a topic where they say your card can run compiz look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467178
<JohnFlux2> ubuntu: google suggests a few problems with that card for 2 years ago
<JohnFlux2> ubuntu: dunno if it's okay now
<JohnFlux2> koperton:  i was just looking at that
<ubuntu> kubuntu 8.10 is so beautiful
<JohnFlux2> koperton:  it's a year and half ago
<ubuntu> really
<koperton> JohnFlux2: it should work compiz is compiz
<ilya> ubuntu, what OS do you use at this moment?
<koperton> JohnFlux2: i *think*
<ubuntu> kubuntu live-cd ^^
<JohnFlux2> ubuntu: there's lots of 'secret
<JohnFlux2> ubuntu: there's lots of 'secret' key combinations
<JohnFlux2> ubuntu: like try  ctrl+F10
<ubuntu> ctrl +F10 m nothing
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/bugs/115048
<Ahri> what's the equivalent of mediamanager in kde4?
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> wrong chan
<ubuntu> so not problem that i install kubuntu 8.10 on ;y pc
<ubuntu> ok i go now install kubuntu 8.10 on my pc yeah
 * koperton will stay with 8.04
<sap> what is the commad to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu 8.10
<dr_willis> !upgrade | sap
<ubottu> sap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sap> its not an upgrade
<dr_willis> :_ instll the kubntu-desktop package.. if you want kde
<dr_willis> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ubuntu> and
<ubuntu> have you got kubuntu 8.10 m it is stablem not problemsM
<ubuntu> ?
<dr_willis> You may want to try to ask clearer questions.
<dr_willis> 8.10 has been working very well for me.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> and how i install kubuntu 8.10 from live-cd ?
<dr_willis> The kubuntu live cd.. installs kde as the default desktop
<ubuntu> ah yes
<ilya> dr_willis: i have one problem with the grub
<sap> i cant install kubuntu-desktop it asks for language-selector-qt and that asks for language-selector-common 0.3.11 while 0.3.17 is installed what do  i do
<sap> can i get language-selector-qt 0.3.17
<robinr> how to I install "openssh-devel" or whatever it is called
<dr_willis> sap,  i wold do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' first. then try again
<sap> hmm
<ari_stress> robinr: search first: sudo apt-cache search openssh, then: sudo apt-get install the-pachage-name
<ilya> every time i install windows it remove grub and i can't boot into kubuntu
<dr_willis> ilya,  install indows first, then linux normally..
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | ilya
<ubottu> ilya: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> ilya,  you will need to boot a live cd, and reinstal grub.
<sharkk> hi i just installed kubuntu 8.10, there is a way to make folder view fullscreen?
<ubuntu> kubuntu contain so many option, it's few difficult for beggin but it's so cool graphicly
<robinr> ari_stress: ok, thanks
<ilya> dr_willis: thanks
<robinr> why don't I see those in adept?
<dr_willis> theres been a few people in here saying not every package was showing in adept today...
<dr_willis> try synaptic perhaps?
<dr_willis> or just use the command line
<ilya> ubuntu: yes it's the beautifulest
<ubuntu> i'm
<ubuntu> :D
<robinr> dr_willis: yea, I'm playing stupid (partly) to figure out what it would be for a newbie
<ubuntu> i hope again , kubuntu could not slow on my pc
<robinr> (and partly because I am)
<ilya> sharkk: where you got 8.10?
<Dealer2mogette> I've installed ubuntu 8.10 on a macbook pro but i have some resolution problem ! is there people who can help me ?
<koperton> Dealer2mogette: graphic card nvidia?
<Dealer2mogette> yes
<koperton> ah that is the problem i think you have to set better the driver
<koperton> i know there is some problem with new kernel and nvidia cards
<koperton> but you can fix easly
<Dealer2mogette> how ?
<koperton> i don't know how because i have an intel but i think you could find out on google on in our forum
<ilya> Dealer2modette: i had so problem on a usual PC, but there was little thing in settings
<sharkk> ilya: i just got it from the automatic update tool
<DarkSmoke> guys
<DarkSmoke> im tyring to compile wine
<ilya> sharkk: and i'm waiting free cd... ((
<DarkSmoke> but its continuing to telling me that i don't have freetype :/
<Dealer2mogette> ilya: i can't do anything ! because on my screen i see 1% of the real screen !
<ilya> DarkSmoke: install freetype
<DarkSmoke> installed it
<Dealer2mogette> the "start menu" can't be full displayed
<DarkSmoke> both freetype and the devfiles
<ilya> Dealer2mogette: bad
<Dealer2mogette> it's horrible :(
<dr_willis> Upgrde or clean install?
<Dealer2mogette> dr_willis: who ?
<ilya> DarkSmoke: what version of wine?
<dr_willis> everyone. :) heh
<victim[v]> Dealer2mogette: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098672.0 second post may help you
<koperton> Dealer2mogette: have you seen here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Dealer2mogette> ok thanks !
<koperton> better http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<ilya> dr_willis: and you?
<dr_willis> i am  one upgrade that worked, one that failed... and 2 clean installs that worked fine
<dr_willis> for nvidia cards...
<dr_willis> so  have 2 nvidia, and 1 fglrx system going right now
<Greenery> why konqueror sometimes kept giving "Connection to Server Refused" error when opening website, or sometimes it loads a site but incomplete. I haven't receive that kind of error with Mozilla Firefox at all.
<Dealer2mogette> victim[v]: how can i access to the console ? (i can't log me in gui) because of the resolution
<Greenery> sometime, the error message is "Unknow Host"
<ilya> Greenery: my konqueror doesn't work with "http:" at all  :(
<victim[v]> Dealer2mogette: ctr alt F1
<Greenery> ilya: really? so you can't surf at all with konqueror?
<Dealer2mogette> thanks victim[v]
<ilya> Greenery: really. I need to use firefox.
<victim[v]> Dealer2mogette: you may need to login, you can return to the desktop with "alt F7"
<Dealer2mogette> ok i will try !
<Dragnslcr> Hm, maybe 8.10 is going to force me to stop using my Bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<Greenery> ilya: hope someone can help to fix your problem, including mine. It's really annoying with the error message or incomplete website being loaded. I really love Konqueror
<ilya> Greenery: it load site icon but print "Could not connect to host http://***********."
<koperton> Greenery: omg another konqueror web browser user i thinked i was alone
 * koperton loves konqui
<ilya> Greenery: koperton: i love konqueror too it very comfortable and friendly
<koperton> i have only a problem with mediafire.com
<koperton> with konqueror i can't upload
<tiklado> can i install stumble upon to konqueror?
<DarkSmoke> ilya:  i had to make a folder to  link the 32bit libraries in that folder and compile wine against the because ubuntu fails to do something about that links which prevents wine from compiling on the 64bit kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> for some reason Ubuntu 64 bit doesn't make .so links for the 32 bit libraries
<DarkSmoke> nway , later, peace
<ilya> DarkSmoke: great!
<snikker> how can i set iso-8859 charset in dolphin, konqueror (used as file manager)?
<enzo_> I just finished the upgrade to my desktop. For some reason, GRUB was not updated to show 8.10. It has 8.04, but not 8.10. Any way to remedy this?
<ilya> enzo_: i have some interest, what the size of upgrade?
<Roey> hi, I'm trying to get sound working here.  As soon as I upgraded to Ibex, it stopped.  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m6401f287.  What's wrong here?
<enzo_> ilya: What do you mean?
<ilya> enzo_: sorry for bad grammar. I ask, how many megabytes i need to download to update?
<enzo_> Honestly, nobody will know. It all depends on what you have installed. The updater will let you know how much you will need to download. Mine was actually close to 2GB.
<ilya> thanks
<enzo_> How do I change the driver for my nVidia card? It has the following failed message: "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<david_> please chat kubuntu in spanish?
<enzo_> !es | david_
<ubottu> david_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<david_> thakyou
<enzo_> Not a problem, david_
<amews_aj> Anywhere I can read about why to upgrade to ibex?
<Roey> Hey all, for some reason I'm not getting sound with 'aplay':  http://pastebin.com/m6cb219d1.  I think that KDE is grabbing the sound context actually.  Could it be?
<ilya> david_: Por qué le desagrada Inglés canal?
<jtisme> amews_aj, the release notes but offhand i dont know where they are
<jtisme> amews_aj, also kde4 but it has a few problems at this time
<amews_aj> jtisme: They don't really say anything about features. It says about installation issues and bugs etc.
<amews_aj> jtisme: I like kde4, but now I mean in general (ubuntu too )
<amews_aj> gnome
<ilya> ubottu: For every language exists special channels, isn't it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtisme> amews_aj, ask about gnome on  #ubuntu
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<jtisme> !es >ilya
<ubottu> ilya, please see my private message
<ilya> jtisme: what it means?
<jtisme> there is a spanish channel
<jtisme> the bot should have told you where it is
<jtisme> !es>jt66
<jtisme> !es > jt
<jtisme> pvt msg not working for me
<Roey> Hello
<Roey> Hey all, for some reason I'm not getting sound with 'aplay':  http://pastebin.com/m6cb219d1.  I think that KDE is grabbing the sound context actually.  Could it be?
<Roey> I can play with 'dragon'
<Roey> but not with anything else (mpg123, aplay, amarok1)
<MunichMatt> hi all
<jt66> !es > jt66
<ubottu> jt66, please see my private message
<MunichMatt> I try to start java jar-files by simply clicking on them
<MunichMatt> but when I do, only ark is started
<tiklado> can i install stumble upon to konqueror?
<MunichMatt> my system is: kde 3.5.9 on kubuntu 8.04
<jt66> ilya  as i understand the bot he said spanish is on #ubuntu-es channel
<draik> How do I change the icon to my K Menu?
<draik> It's currently 2 left arrows
<ilya> jt66: yes i understand the same
<ilya> jt66: but i don't understand? why bot said it to me...
<ilya> ubottu: you are not bot. you are pretend!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jt66> ilya because you asked a question using the bot's name and asked about language channels at least that is what i saw
<dig> I just google translator & find out.........
<jt66> good all kinds of answers about channel languages
<markus__> Hi to everyone :)
<ilya> markus__: Hi
<markus__> I have a question. How can i configure "K" menu that it appears by clicking on right buttn of a mouse? (KDE 4.1.2)
<ilya> markus__: change mouse settings to left hand :D
<markus__> funny :)
<markus__> I tryed it :)
<ilya> markus__: and how?
<markus__> I've tryed everything. It doesn't work. It was possible in kde 3.5... :(
<ilya> markus__: why do you want to do this?
<ruelle> how can i configure ip address, gateway... on kubuntu?
<MunichMatt> how can i start jar-files by clicking on them instead of starting ark (kde 3.5.10)?
<ilya> MunichMatt: associate it with your java-interpreter
<markus__> i used to it :) It was very helpful
<total> Why Dolphin 0.9.2 (Kubuntu 8.04) not create files in Home direcory?
<total> How I can fix it?
<MunichMatt> ilya: how exactly can i do it?
<ilya> markus__: What do you thinking about editing sources of kde?
<total> Русские здесь есть? )
<bazhang> !ru | total
<ubottu> total: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<markus__> good idea, but i don't have time. It was possible, but now maybe i just can't fiend apropriate menus
<ilya> MunichMatt: press "open with" and print "gij -jar"
<ilya> total: нет
<ilya> MunichMatt: or something else
<draik> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vasilisa> i got a new version of kubuntu and i think my computer's too slow for kde4... any idea how to revert?
<vasilisa> im having all sorts of glitches.
<ilya> vasilisa: install kde 3.5
<vasilisa> is it in the repos?
<jussi01> no
<vasilisa> drat
<jussi01> !kde3
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<draik> How do I use the restricted nVidia driver?
<javajeff> anyone ejoying kubuntu 8.10?
<draik> javajeff: I am. I'm just getting things setup to my liking.
<vasilisa> its soooo slow on my comp >.<
<javajeff> there are a ton of complaints on the web
<Roey> hey all, is there a flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound that works with ALSA instead of with OSS?
<vasilisa> im getting moments of freezeups where i have to wait on processes.
<vasilisa> and for some reason, code blocks isnt running programs. its compiling them, then immediately returning
 * dr_willis waits for a kde4-lite :)
<vasilisa> i have to get in a command line... :/
<javajeff> does anyone know what the desktop widget does?  I closed it, and do not know how to get it back
<ilya> anyone have MS Visual Studio for Linux?
<dr_willis> that just showed the desktop folder and the icons that used tobe on the desktop
<vasilisa> for linux?
<vasilisa> i didnt know there was an MS Visual Studio for linux
<x-X-x> i want to cut out a part of a .avi file what do i use? :P
<javajeff> dr, so what is the point for it?  Mine was empty so I closed it
<dr_willis> javajeff,  thats the whole point of it.. to let you get to your 'desktop' icons/director
<vasilisa> MS generally doesn't like us :)
<berkes> in kde3 I had "mac os menu bar" enabled. Result is that after recent up to 8.10 with KDE 4 my menu's are all gone.
<berkes> worst is, that the option to /disable/ the macmenu bar is also gone.
<berkes> any hints on what rc-file I need to remove or edit to get the default back?
<ilya> vasilisa: :)
<berkes> btw: this is how it worked in 8.4 and before: http://fosswire.com/2008/03/19/have-a-global-menu-bar-at-the-top-in-kde/
<millun> hi. i've installed postgis package but i am missing some files i need to insert into the db
<Roey> hey all, is there a flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound that works with ALSA instead of with OSS?
<Dragnslcr> berkes- you can move panels in KDE4 to any edge of the screen you want
<draik> vasilisa: My laptop is 8 years old with 600MHz processor and 256MB of RAM. I get minor delays with KDE4
<berkes> Dragnslcr: problem: this is no longer a panel in kde4
<Dragnslcr> Can't help ya there
<berkes> Dragnslcr: or else I misunderstand you.
<vasilisa> draik: im getting noticable delays
<JackWinter_> short q.  kubuntu 8.10 has been released right ?  it's only the alternate cd which is still rc ?
<ilya> draik: how do you use heavy applications?
<javajeff> can someone tell me how to get the desktop widget back?
<draik> ilya: Can you please clarify your inquiry?
<Dragnslcr> berkes- if you're just looking to move the panel from the bottom of the screen to the top, you can do that with normal KDE4 panels
<draik> javajeff: click on the windget at the top right corner, add widget.
<Dragnslcr> javajeff- right click the desktop and go to Add Widgets
<berkes> Dragnslcr: no, that is not what I am looking for. in kde3 you could move your *app menu* to the top. The bar in e.g. konversation, kword etc that says "file" "edit" and so on.
<draik> javajeff: That was supposed to be widget, not windget
<berkes> They are all gone here, now.
<berkes> quite annoying, that is.
<Dragnslcr> berkes- not a clue, sorry
<berkes> the funny thing, is that the bar sits at the top, its just invisble. [alt][f] and so open the menus'
<scribbles> what does it mean by Meta+Ctrl+S
<Dragnslcr> Personally, I hate having the menu bar at the top of the screen instead of with the window, but that's just my opinion
<Dragnslcr> scribbles- the meta key is either Alt or the Windows key. I can never remember which
<berkes> Dragnslcr: on a dual-headed system, it is really nice to have one place whre your menu-bar lives. MacOs has it, and it works rather well.
<berkes> what .rc file under .kde handles the overall desktop behaviour?
<LongbowSir> Question...I downloaded kvirc and it installed ...I think but I can't find it wnywhere
<dr_willis> i always have my apps fullscreend.. so they are always at the top anyway
<berkes> LongbowSir: try 'sudo dpkg -L kvirc' it will list all the files that the package kvirc contains
<JackWinter_> short q.  kubuntu 8.10 has been released right ?
<berkes> dr_willis: thats the thing, I never work fullscreene. My desktop is waaay too large for that :)
<JackWinter_> no longer beta or rc ?
<berkes> but right now I don't really care where the bar is, as long as it is available :)
<JontheEchidna> JackWinter_: yes, it has been released
<javajeff> why doesnt 8.10 come with a newer version of Openoffice.org?
<berkes> javajeff: OO was released too late
<draik> So many things in 8.10 that I like. The main one being that I can use Firefox again.
<draik> No offense to Opera, but it never did it for me
<javajeff> Firefox should be the default browser.  There is no reason to segment the market
<Dragnslcr> Since apparently my Bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo won't work in 8.10, anyone have any suggestions for replacements?
<Dragnslcr> Logitech MX3200 looks good (I have an MX5000 now), but there seem to be a lot of messages on the forums about problems with them
<berkes> draik: and konq really seems to have improved again.... :)
<draik> berkes: Yes, I agree. Too bad it isn't default and I have to get rid of dolphin.
<draik> Is there a way to change the File Manager option to Konqueror instead of Dolphin from the K Menu?
<draik> That's another thing. The new K Menu is great. A bit more organized for me
<Dragnslcr> You mean the new Windows-style monstrosity?
<berkes> draik: not default??
<berkes> afaiks konq is the default webbrwoser in kubuntu.
<Dragnslcr> It is, but not the default file manager
<Dragnslcr> I like Dolphin better anyway
<berkes> sure, I don know. I loooove dolphin.
<Leander> hello
<dr_willis> I hate doplhin.
<dr_willis> :)
<Leander> does anyone have problems to connect a cellphone on usb cable with kubuntu 8.10?
<draik> berkes: Not the default web or file browser
<berkes> draik: ah, weird. here is is. maybe legacy.
<Leander> when i plug my sony ericsson, it doesn't appear in the list of devices of lsusb :/
<draik> How do I get the media buttons to work? Previous track, next track, play/pause and stop do not work.
<javajeff> does anyone know how to move a panel (8.10) from top to bottom?
<LongbowSir> K
<enzo_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu-dron> good afternoon
<enzo_> Is there a way to make the computer not use the nVidia driver that it cannot use?
<ubuntu-dron> Whe Openoffice.org is launched, the panel begins to flkicker, so does the whole desktop. Any workaround for this?
<snikker> hi, i've updatd to 8.10 and now i can read the name of files that contain iso8859-15 chars, can you help me please?
<snikker> *i can't read
<burn_> how to set up new drivers, there is no driver menager or somenthing in kde settings, using kubuntu 8.10 and kde 4.1
<victim[v]> ubuntu-dron: are you using an Nvidia card? See http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157017
<nycz> when i try to use /dev/dsp it gives me a resource busy-error, though if i check with fuser it seems no processes has /dev/dsp open... why is that?
<victim[v]> ubuntu-dron: The work around is to remove the Nvidia proprietary driver
<victim[v]> burn_: see the first reply reply here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098672.0 it may help you
<javajeff> what is plasma dashboard?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q: Running 8.10 in Toshiba Satellite A200, it used to have 8.04.1 running flawlessly. Now with this fresh install along my old XP, I have come to big trouble: From time to time, the caps lock key starts blinking (is it kernel panic?) and nothing works but a physical reboot. Could it be due to overheating (I coulpdnt get lm-server to show me anything but the underneat gets pretty hot). Thanks for any help
<enzo_> Error: Cannot start kmserver. Would this stop me from being able to get into my desktop?
<victim[v]> burn_: there is a Hardware Drivers in K / Application / System
<rehman> hi
<burn_> victim[v] yup, and i clicked activate and instaled ati catalist drivers and ati radeon drivers but not working, no opengl supprod and 3D, ond kubutnu 8.04 worked fin
<rehman> any one kan help me upgrading RH9 kernel.
<snikker> no one?
 * Mekzholan has switched to 8.10 - which looks mostly great (although the uprgade itself was very painfull)
<victim[v]> burn_: the only ATI I have used is an 9550 on Gutsy, the drivers install fine with Envy. Is there an ati-config utility? maybe running it with "kdesu ati-config"
<enzo_> victim[v]: I was following the suggested procedure for installing the nVidia driver, but I have this error when choosing the driver:  "Error: EnvyNG has detected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed"
<Mekzholan> When I change the active screen, the windows are black and are getting filled. This looks really bad - is there a way to avoid this behaviour?
<victim[v]> enzo_: that sounds painful ;)
<enzo_> victim[v]: What headers need to be installed?
<victim[v]> enzo_: idk
<enzo_> victim[v]: Is there a way to find out?
<Mekzholan> And sometimes a new window startes with garbage content and then switches to white to get faded in with the real content (esp. the K_menu)
<Mekzholan> is there a way around that as well?
<victim[v]> enzo_: find out what kernel you have and then look in Adept for headers with the same number
 * Mekzholan is using an ATI card with the "ati" driver, if that matters...
<enzo_> victim[v]: I don't have a GUI. I'm stuck with CLI for now.
<victim[v]> enzo_: you could do some 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-headers' magic, but I don't know
<snikker> * snikker is using an nVidia card with the "nvidia" driver, if that matters...
<burn_> victim[v] i downloaded drivers form ati website, but there is no suppeort for 8.10 interpid ibex, should i w8t some time and download new ones?
<javajeff> I lost my virtual desktop manager on the panel.  Does anyone know the widget name?
<victim[v]> enzo_: uname -r tells you your kernel
<enzo_> victim[v]: 2.6.24-21-generic
<burn_> 2.6.27-7 generic :D
<enzo_> I take it that it wasn't updated
<victim[v]> enzo_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-21  might work??
<victim[v]> enzo_: even better   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<enzo_> victim[v]: It has no install candidate
<enzo_> That doesn't work. Oddly enough, it doesn't sync with that. It wants to find the package   linux-headers-'uname -r'
<vasilisa> anyone know why my keyboard shortcuts dont do anything in kde4?
<nycz> my sound isn't working at all in my kubuntu 8.10... i've tried a lot of things but no luck so far... any ideas?
<L337stema> hi all
<burn_> nycz alsaconfig in konsole?
<enzo_> How do I update the installed kernel?
<nycz> burn_: yup, everything is at maximum
<victim[v]> enzo_: you've reached the limit of my knowledge, sorry.
<enzo_> victim[v]: Ok. Thanks for the help.
<enzo_> It just seems that I have the kernel installed, but it is not being used.
<javajeff> I lost the switch desktop tool.  how do I get it back?
<nycz> the sound worked yesterday for me, but after a reboot this morning, it's all quiet :/
<vasilisa> anyone know why my resolution keeps changing back every time i restart Xserver?
<enzo_> victim[v]: I just did "sudo startx" and I am now into my GUI. Would you know how to do it from here?
<victim[v]> burn_: I read somewhere that the current ATI drivers are currently not supported in 8.10, ATI will be releasing an updated version soon.
<victim[v]> enzo_: look in Adept for the headers with a similar number to your kernel
<burn_> thnx victim[v] for help
<condon> how do I figure out my password for su?
<javajeff>  How do I get the switch desktop tool back?
<vasilisa> condon: ....
<burn_> condon pasword for su od sudo or gksu is the root password
<burn_> and u typed in when u install kubunto or ubuntu
<condon> ...then how do I figure out the root password.
<condon> That''s not working
<condon> just says su: Authentication failure
<javajeff> read about sudo...it will explain everything
<burn_> are u using the right password?
<condon> bash: cd: plasma-weatherforecast-0.2: Permission denied
<condon> I'm getting this message each time I try to get to a directory I just created
<BentJ> After upgrading to Kubuntu (intrepid) my firefox freeze when running a page with java-applets - I have tried to create a new user - but the problem persist... Anyone else who have that problem-or know how to fix it?
<condon> sudo cd plasma..... doesn't work
<burn_> hmmm
<condon> only password I utilize on this box
<Dragnslcr> burn_- you don't use the root password for sudo, you use the user's password
<condon> last time I ran ubuntu and ran into this problem someone gave me some script that set the root password...but I can't find the disk I had all my notes from that distro burned on
<Dragnslcr> condon- who owns the directory you're trying to get to?
<condon> I've got one user on the system - I'm in home/user now, untared into the plasma-weatherforecast-0.2 (had to sudo tar... to get it to work)
<Dragnslcr> If you used sudo to untar the file, the directory is probably owned by root
<Dragnslcr> ls -al will tell you for sure
<waylandbill_> Hello. I have a cpio file that I want to unpack but the contents have absolute paths from / and I don't want to overwrite my system files. Can cpio be told to extract somewhere besides the absolute paths?
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> I've a question!
<jonathan__> i installed the fglrx driver via the restricted drivers manager.
<jonathan__> so i'M using compiz with aiglx
<jonathan__> now i want to try glx instead of aiglx.
<jonathan__> how can i change that?
<torp> hi all
<condon> Dragnslcr...if it's owned by root...how do I get into the file if I can't find my root password?
<enzo_> I am not seeing the linux-headers for my kernel
<enzo_> 2.6.24-21-generic
<Dragnslcr> condon- by using sudo
<Dragnslcr> condon- you can use sudo chown to make your normal user the owner
<condon> so "sudo chown plasma-weatherforecast-0.2"?
<condon> is that the proper syntax?
<enzo_> condon: sudo chown (username) (filename)
<Dragnslcr> Probably need to use chown -R to change all the files in the directory as well
<enzo_> How do I make my desktop use the latest kernel? They are installed, but not being used.
<dustrial> enzo_:  i guess this is job of your bootmanager (grub?)
<enzo_> dustrial: I tried reinstalling GRUB. It didn't make a difference
<dustrial> m well you can set the kernel option yourself?
<dustrial> press "e" in grub to edit lines
<magarelli> salve, come si visualizzano le periferiche esterne (usb) in kubuntu intrepid?
<dustrial> you change 'root' to the correct part of the hardisc (partition) with TAB you have complition to search for stuff
<dustrial> same should then work with kernel option
<torp74> list -min 25 sex
<enzo_> dustrial: Let me reboot now and see what happens
<ilya> !пизда
<javier> Hola a todos
<javier> m recibis bien?
<koperton> hola
<zelda_> Hi, the livecd on startx doesn't work, any here hade the same problem?
<koperton> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pietje_phuck> zelda_: it works for me, but I get a blank/black screen for a second every few seconds
<zelda_> pink and blacks rows :)
<zelda_> perhaps because the composite by default on
<enzo_> How do I use Vesa drivers instead of nVidia for the time being.
<proteusguy> I've got my 8.10 CDROM. How do I use it to upgrade my existing 8.05 install? Doesn't seem to offer than option when I boot from it.
<pietje_phuck> zelda_: I am downloading ubuntu now, see if it is just kubuntu
<pietje_phuck> proteusguy: There is a howto on the website
<JontheEchidna> proteusguy: do you have the alternate cd?
<mrunagi> does upgrading automatically install kde 4?
<proteusguy> No I have a CD burned from the main Kubuntu iso.
<trappist> does anybody have kontact working with imap in intrepid?  I can read but not write, and it worked in gutsy and hardy.
<JontheEchidna> proteusguy: you can only do a cd upgrade from the alternate cd
<Tm_T> mrunagi: to Ibex? yes
<Tm_T> trappist: all works here, but I don't use packaged version
<trappist> Tm_T: that's interesting information.  I was just considering rebuilding some packages without the patches, and see what happens
<proteusguy> oh well - might as well upgrade over the internet then... main cd should definitely come with an upgrade option... alas.
<Tm_T> trappist: well I'm developer with svn trunk...
<trappist> Tm_T: I wonder if you could help me debug this, then
<zelda_> mm1, I have restart X server on livecd now work
<trappist> I'm pretty clumsy with gdb
<Tm_T> trappist: prolly not
<trappist> haven't gotten anything out of it
<trappist> strace too
<trappist> nothing interesting in the (verbose) ldap logs
<trappist> Tm_T: you're running kde's svn trunk, or kubuntu's?
<mrunagi> omg this is annoying..........'error committing changes possibly there was a problem downloading packages or committing changes would break packages' what does that mean??
<Tm_T> trappist: there's only one svn trunk, kde
<trappist> gotcha
<hazzy> trappist: Kontact works for me now...just started
<mrunagi> any ideas?
<trappist> hazzy: wth, out of nowhere?
<hazzy> Yes
<trappist> Tm_T: can you confirm that this should not segfault?  kioslave /usr/lib/kde4/kio_ldap.so ldap /tmp/1 /tmp/2
<trappist> hazzy: did you, like, reboot or anything?
<Tm_T> trappist: no idea, I don't use ldap
<hazzy> I did reboot, but that's all
<trappist> Tm_T: thought that was what I asked at the beginning... guess I'll quit buggin ya
<trappist> hazzy: well ima try that then
<trappist> it'll make my day if it starts working
<hazzy> Ok
 * trappist &
<mrunagi> anyone have trouble installing ibex with a committ error?
<Tm_T> trappist: imap != ldap
<thethirdmoose> How do I upgrade my KDE in intrepid to KDE4? kded --version gives 3.5.10
<akash> I am having problem with Qt in Kubuntu 7.10
<akash> PLease help
<victim[v]> thethirdmoose: how did you install 8.10?
<akash> I am getting foll error :configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found.
<mrunagi> " there was an error committing changes possibly there was a problem downloading or committing would break packages" when upgrading?
<Korlis> Hello all.
<enzo_> Why is it that I can't do "startx" but sudo can?
<enzo_> If I do it, it doesn't load the GUI
<enzo_> When I do it with sudo, it goes right on through
<Tm_T> enzo_: prolly because you have used sudo once
<akash> Shall anyone tries to help me  :'(
<Korlis> or the xserver needs root privileges
<Tm_T> !patience | akash
<ubottu>  akash: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Korlis> what do you need help with akash
<Tm_T> Korlis: not that simple
<enzo_> Tm_T: What do you mean by "have used sudo once"?
<Tm_T> enzo_: IF you run graphical applications with sudo, you have a chance that you end up having broken rights in your files -> might have issues with graphical stuff
<enzo_> Tm_T: But this has been since the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> enzo_: then try with new user, totally new one
<Tm_T> enzo_: also check all error messages
<enzo_> Tm_T: There aren't any error messages. I get to a CLI (CTRL+ALT+F1) and I "startx" as my regular user. It gets up to the 3 of 5 loading icons. I went back to the CLI, and it holds on the loading of xorg.conf. No errors, just says that it's going by defaults.
<Tycho> Hi. Does anyone know where multimedia key events (volume keys etc) are defined? My keys work, but some of them aren't doing what they should be doing
<Tm_T> enzo_: see session errors too
<enzo_> Tm_T: AFAIK, there aren't any sessions since I am not in a session. How do I check?
<condon> where do I go to disable nautilus painting the desktop?
<Tm_T> enzo_: ~/.xsession-errors ?
<hamiii_> Just upgraded to 8.10. get dependency problem "atd, action start failed." So I tried /etc/init.d/atd start. Acts like it works but "atd status" says not running. Looking at /var/log/syslog I see permission denied for /var/spol/cron/atjobs which is usr bin group bin. Suggestions?
<beta-guy> how do I change the time on Ubuntu?
<hazzy> Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<beta-guy> Kubuntu
<OxDeadC0de1> Both
<hazzy> Go to terminal type "systemsettings"
<hazzy> And go to the bottom where is says "Date & Time"
<draik> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66295/
<Tm_T> draik: for me? oo how sweet
<beta-guy> hazzy: thanks I'm trying to learn Linux as well as I know Windows :)
<Korlis> ok, i got a question, I already use KDE4.1.2 on Hardy Heron, is there any reason for me to upgrade to Intrepid Ibex?
<draik> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> draik: yup, permission issue
<hazzy> beta-guy: No problem, I'm still trying to learn Linux as well
<OxDeadC0de1> Korlis: Yes, II just rules? :P
<draik> Tm_T: How can I fix this?
<beta-guy> Korlis: yes newer bigger better kernel!
<Tm_T> !sudo | draik
<ubottu> draik: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Korlis> What kernel version does ibex use?
<OxDeadC0de1> how can I set the default digital clock plasmoid in II to regular time instead of international/military time?
<beta-guy> 2.6.27-7-generic
<OxDeadC0de1> 2.6.27-7 atm
<Korlis> is it stable?
<Tm_T> draik: sudo chown draik:draik -R /home/draik/.kde*
<OxDeadC0de1> yea
<OxDeadC0de1>  09:10:12 up 2 days,  5:31,  2 users,  load average: 0.90, 0.70, 0.48
<Korlis> will upgrading automatically replace my amarok? I hate amarok for kde4
<Tm_T> Korlis: no, Intrepid uses "old" Amarok IIRC
<Korlis> thanks
<draik> I'm using Amarok on KDE4 and I like it :)
<OxDeadC0de1> don't know, probably, but I hate amarok all together.. I still use rhythmbox because it has way better ssh support
<OxDeadC0de1> even though rhythmbox has that 100% cpu on pause bug
<draik> Tm_T: Thanks. I will reboot now and hope it all works out.
<beta-guy> 09:10:43 up 1 day, 21:31,  1 user,  load average: 2.14, 2.55, 2.74
<Korlis> well, i normally use mpd
<Korlis> but when i want a quick tune amarok is just easier to use
<OxDeadC0de1> the easiest really is the hover your mouse over icon that gnome has :P, but eh, this ain't gnome
<ardchoille> Korlis: you'll probably see more changes by 9.04 as more apps get ported to kde4
<Korlis> my main thing with amarok for kde4 was it wouldn't play my cd's
<OxDeadC0de1> i was hardcore gnome until intrepid ibex, before that kde was just crap in my personal opinion (obviously since I'm saying it), but now I won't switch back to gnome
<Korlis> i love kde4 as a DE
<beta-guy> when 9.04 gets released how do I upgrade? can I just run Adept?
<OxDeadC0de1> dunno, I've been upgrading from 7.04 via update-manager -d
<hazzy> sudo apt-get upgrade, I think
<beta-guy> ok
<beta-guy> it'll be easier than downloading a new ISO and installing that way :p
<Korlis> I'm going to upgrade right now then
<OxDeadC0de1> but even tho I'm already running II I ordered the 8.10 kubuntu cd ;)
<OxDeadC0de1> <3 kubuntu
<Tm_T> OxDeadC0de1: II ?
<enzo_> Tm_T: cross your fingers...
<OxDeadC0de1> intrepid ibex
<Tm_T> enzo_: I wont
<Korlis> I think im gonna order a free cd just to give to friends
<Tm_T> OxDeadC0de1: bah, how obscure
<beta-guy> I <3 II
<OxDeadC0de1> tm_t eh :P,I'm an obscure guy?
<Korlis> i'll be back when it restarts me
<OxDeadC0de1> good luck korlis
<enzo_> Tm_T: You cursed it. :(
<OxDeadC0de1> doh!
<Korlis> ty ox
<Tm_T> enzo_: yes I did (;)
<Korlis> its only on step 2 right now though
<OxDeadC0de1> so, does anyone here use splashy instead of usplash in 8.10?
<Korlis> i downloaded splashy but i didnt like it
<OxDeadC0de1> I love the fingerprint theme
<OxDeadC0de1> only problem is after upgrading to 8.10 the progress bar stopped moving :/
<Korlis> telling me it's gonna take about an hour to get all the new packages
<luite> I installed intrepid a few days ago, but now I cannot login anymore. after the kdm login, the loading window pops up, but after a while the screen starts blinking, and the desktop never really loads
<luite> what should I do?
<OxDeadC0de1> luite: I'd go into a console after kdm starts, (control alt f1), log in
<OxDeadC0de1> them rename or delete my old .kde folders
<hazzy> Yea
<hazzy> I was about to suggest that
<luite> OxDeadC0de1: I already did that, and started an ssh connection to my irc ;)
<luite> ok, will try that
<enzo_> I think I will just "sudo chmod -777" my entire system. That should stop the issue.
<Korlis> lol
<hazzy> No
<hazzy> Don't
<beta-guy> I just found out what usplash is... why does it exist? I remember playing with the older distros and thinking the text on bootup was cool
<rien> hi everyone, i've got a problem with kubuntu 8.10 and dvb-t
<hazzy> chmod 777 is insecure
<beta-guy> usplash/splashy are just trying to turn Linux into Windows
<OxDeadC0de1> beta-guy apparently splasy can give you cool bootup pictures and display the text at the same time
<Korlis> like on knoppix
<OxDeadC0de1> kind of like the old bootsplash image of just the penguin at the top
<rien> im trying to use my pinnacle dvb-t stick solo with kubuntu, but it doesnt work - can anyone help me?
<beta-guy> OxDeadX0de1: cool
<hazzy> rien: Do you get any errors? What are they? What happens otherwise?
<hamiii_> Just upgraded to 8.10. get dependency problem "atd, action start failed." So I tried /etc/init.d/atd start. Acts like it works but "atd status" says not running. Looking at /var/log/syslog I see permission denied for /var/spol/cron/atjobs which is usr bin group bin. Suggestions?
<Tm_T> axel_foley: are we rooted now?
<denis_> Bonjour !
<axel_foley> :-D
<axel_foley> virualbox
<rien> well i installed the drivers according to the guide at http://quarkmitsauce.wordpress.com/2008/10/13/pinnacle-pctv-dvb-t-stick-72e-with-ubuntu-710/
<rien> and the stick seems to be recognised alright, but no mediaplayer works with it
<denis_> hi !
<rien> all the programs say they cant find the hardware
<denis_> somebody could help me please ?
<brewmaster> hey all, let's say i have two folders, 'a' and 'b', and i want all files in those folders to show up in folder 'c'--is there a way to do this?
<OxDeadC0de1> rien look at dmesg and /var/log/syslog see if there's anything about it there
<OxDeadC0de1> denis_ don't ask to ask, just ask
<denis_> okay
<trappist> hazzy: reboot didn't help here :/
<rien> alright, hold on
<OxDeadC0de1> brewmaster: lots of ln -s ?
<hazzy> trappist: Ah, this is interesting
<trappist> in fact, rebooting *sucked* - my panel settings are lost
<denis_> I don't know how to install my second HDD, and i'm a newbie with kubuntu, somebody can telle me how could I install it ?
<brewmaster> OxDeadC0de1: nod, there's no way to sort of 'merge' two folders without manually entering symbolic links?
<OxDeadC0de1> denis_ plug it in, partition it, format the partition, set it up in /fstab to mount it to wherever
<Guest19464> ciao
<trappist> hazzy: I'd find it more interesting if it worked :)
<denis_> I don't want to format it, there is already files on it
<OxDeadC0de1> brewmaster: you can probably make a bash script to do ls folder then create a symbolic link on every item ls returns
<denis_> from windows
<denis_> it is NTSF
<OxDeadC0de1> denis_ oh then .. sudo apt-get ntfs-config ; ntfs-config
<draik> Tm_T: It didn't work. Would you like me to send you the latest ~/.xsession-error ?
<denis_> I'm gonna try this
<OxDeadC0de1> denis_ that will set it up to automount them to wherever you specify on system boot
<brewmaster> OxDeadC0de1: ah yes, shell scripting to the rescue
<denis_> error message : /bin/sh: ntfs-config: not found
<OxDeadC0de1> denis: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config sorry I always forget the "install" part
<Korlis> woo, just ordered a kubuntu II cd
<OxDeadC0de1> Korlis: Yay!
<rien-ne-va-plus> OxDeadC0de1: alright seems like a mess in the syslog
<Tm_T> draik: sorry I don't have time to help you more, I wish a good luck with it though
<draik> Tm_T: Ok. Thanks.
<Korlis> the rate taht the upgrade is downloading it might get here before it's done
<denis_> I think it is working
<hazzy> trappist: I've since started using Thunderbird for all this, so, I'm not sure what it could have been
<OxDeadC0de1> rien: the kernel api could have changed since 7.10, you may want to check google on the issue :/
<trappist> when I start up, I have to manually start knetworkmanager, then manually turn on my wireless connection to connect to the tubes.  how can I make this automatic in intrepid?  in the old days I'd put the device and my wepkey in /etc/network/interfaces - should I do that again?
<trappist> hazzy: is thunderbird what was giving you trouble before?
<rien-ne-va-plus> OxDeadC0de1: ok thanks
<hazzy> trappist: No, I had just tested Kontact for you
<denis_> Is it a long process ?
<trappist> hazzy: can you describe exactly what happened?  I'm still not 100% sure we had the same problem
<Korlis> im using kernel 2.6.24
<OxDeadC0de1> denis_ is what a long process?
<denis_> this process : sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<draik> Is there a way to change the apps within the Favorites of the K Menu?
<luite> OxDeadC0de1: okee, I can login now again, but lost all my settings of course. is the new kde known to be buggy, or are there some settings I shouldn't touch because of these problems?
<Korlis> Huzzah! My time remaining is under an hour now.
<Korlis> What do you mean draik
<OxDeadC0de1> luite: I have no real stability issues with it and I tweak everything in my setup ^^
<Korlis> you can change wahts in there, but you can't change the order theyre in
<hazzy> I had tried to send a message on Kontact, but as it was sending it shot me an error saying something about my network not being configured
<OxDeadC0de1> draik right click on an app you want to add to favorites, click add to favorites
<trappist> hazzy: oh that's not at all what I'm experiencing - I'm trying to save contacts to my ldap server
<kevin_> hello all, is it   possible to run kde 3.5.10 while using Intrepid,, I just upgraded and seem have lost kde 3.5.x
<draik> Korlis: Right now, I have Konqueror for web browser; Dolphin for file manager, etc. I want to use Firefox and Konqueror, respectively.
<slow-motion> hi
<hazzy> trappist: Ohhh, sorry :\
<trappist> hahaha
<Korlis> You mean bookmarks?
<OxDeadC0de1> draik or if you want to remove one, right click and click "remove from favorites", so remove konqueror and add firefox, etc
<Korlis> oh wait, i understand
<draik> Ok
<Korlis> he wants to set up firefox as default web browser and konq as default file browser
<luite> OxDeadC0de1: ah ok, I never had such problems with kde 3. guess I was just unlucky.
<draik> Korlis: Right
<ardchoille> brewmaster: you can have two links to folder c .. you can't have folder c link to two places
<trappist> hazzy: but I thought of something to try next - this is a "clean install", but I kept my home dir from a gutsy install, so I'm gonna try with a new user with no settings, and see if maybe something in my ~/.kde is causing problems
<OxDeadC0de1> luite: I never used kde until intrepid ibex.. well, not never, but I prefered gnome until kde4
<denis_> Ox, I did the two commands you showed to me
<hazzy> trappist: Yea, go for it
<denis_> but the second one show an error
<Korlis> if you right click on what you want to open you can select open with, then check the thing that says remember my settings for this whatever
<luite> OxDeadC0de1: ah. the gnome desktop always looked a bit more 'polished'
<denis_> ** (ntfs-config:6169): WARNING **: Erreur : Ce programme nécessite d'être exécuté en tant que root.
<Korlis> i can check to see the exact wording if you want
<luite> but I used kde anyway
<OxDeadC0de1> denis_ sudo ntfs-config
<draik> denis_: sudo your command
<draik> How do I get my regular user to login? It keeps hanging when it comes to loading the video driver.
<Korlis> ok draik, you right lick  select open with - other then check the box that says remember application s association for this type of file
<rien-ne-va-plus> OxDeadC0de1: hm i cant seem to find any news on that topic
<OxDeadC0de1> luite it wasn't about the polishedness of the desktop for me, it just seemed kde was extremely bloated compared to gnome in the past, and I always had little problems with it
<draik> Korlis: Huh? How does that fix the login?
<Korlis> that doesnt
<Korlis> tahts to make default apps
<brewmaster> ardchoille: that's sucks... what I'm trying to do is have /partitionA/videos /partitionB/videos both show up in mythtv under 'videos'
<Korlis> didnt see your login issue
<Korlis> whoa, my remaining time shot up to 2 hours
<OxDeadC0de1> rien I don't know, sorry :/, try making a bug report on the website for whatever company or hacker that makes the driver you're trying to use
<dr_willis> brewmaster,  i just made links from /videos/part1 --> /media/partitiona/videos
<dr_willis> brewmaster,  i had mythtv playing videos from severl hard drives.. and even nfs and samba shares that way
<denis_> it doesn't work. i tried sudo apt-get install ntfs-config then sudo apt-get install ntfs-config Do I forgot something ?
<OxDeadC0de> denis_ you only need to install it once, then run it, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config ; sudo ntfs-config ..
<brewmaster> dr_willis: so you had to have separate folders showing up in mythtv for each partition?
<dr_willis> mythtv had 2 or 3 different ways to show the  videos listings.. I think i had sub folders correct..
<denis_> should I have to reboot now ?
<dr_willis> Videos/Drive1  and Videos/Drive2 and so forth..
<OxDeadC0de> denis_ maybe not, check /media and see if it made the folders and mounted it already
<dr_willis> I do belive you had to tell MythTV to rescan or do somthing for it to see the videos.. or set up a setting whre it showed all files.
<dr_willis> Ive not used MythTV in ages
<OxDeadC0de> everybody: My hangover is gone! Time to party without any more tequila! sorry about off-topic
<denis_> Yeah !
<denis_> It's okay
<denis_> Thank you
<denis_> realy
<ardchoille> brewmaster: you can link both folder a and folder b to folder c but don't you need to tell mythtv to rescan after linking?
<denis_> really*
<denis_> have a great day ;)
<OxDeadC0de> denis_ yw glad I could help
<kevin_>   does any one  know  how to install kde 3.5.10 on intrepid?
<dr_willis> Not doable at this time.. from what i hear.. no repos have it.. no ppa's repos either
<dr_willis> You could always get the source I guess... *(ick!)*
<kevin_> thanks
<Darthfrog> Sounds like a sizable # of folks don't like KDE 4.1.2
<Tm_T> Darthfrog: I like 4.2
<OxDeadC0de> I love 4.1.2, 4.2 can only be better
<Darthfrog> So do I.
<hazzy> Eh, I can't see why...4.1.2 isn't bad at all
<ardchoille> kevin_: If you have already installed Intrepid, there's always the option of using another window manager like fluxbox or enlightenment
<dustrial> enzo_:  there?
<Darthfrog> I'm not enchanted with the fuxored printing system in Kubuntu Intrepid but KDE itself is great.
<dr_willis> I like jwm+rox-filer :)
<Tm_T> Darthfrog: it works here
<kevin_> I probably will like 4.2, I am just used to 3.5
<ardchoille> kevin_: same here and I will wait and see how 9.04 turns out
<grizzancs> 4.1.2 is terrible slow at me, even with hw accel on + direct rendering, so im trying gnome now :)
<Darthfrog> kevin_: One of the best things I read about KDE 4: KDE is no longer playing catchup on the desktop, theyre now innovating.
<Darthfrog> I can hardly wait to see where the devs take KDE 4. :-)
<dr_willis> useing 'applets/desklets/widgets' for everything is innovation ? :) But theres a lot of innovation a normal user dosent see ....
<OxDeadC0de> grizzancs: it's fast for me on my dual core comp with it running at 800mhz + nvidia geforce 6150 go
<maxbaldwin> Am I the only one who hasn't changed their desktop? Because I like the one KDE4 comes with...
<trappist> hazzy: when I set it up as a fresh user, it works :)
<hazzy> trappist: Glad to hear it!
<trappist> I hate to do it, but I think ima wipe out my ~/.kde
<OxDeadC0de> maxbaldwin you should at least try the lancelot kde menu instead of the regular one
<maxbaldwin> OxDeadC0de: Screenshot?
<OxDeadC0de> what's the hotkey to take screenshots again? ^^
<grizzancs> OxDeadC0de: if i turn out "desktop effects" (so probably compiz, or what it is on kde4) , it's a lot faster (1.6ghz dualcore 2 gb ram notebook), but gnome is perfectly smooth with 3d effects on on 1gb notebook, single core, and both have ati mobility radeon 128mb videocard
<grizzancs> strange :)
<dustrial> well i had crashes with KDE4 so i use kde3 here
<kevin_> It is really slick looking, and I love the graphics, but at the moment I can't find anything
<OxDeadC0de> I run compiz grizzancs :/
<MunichMatt> hello all. I have a problem with apt-get. I tried to install mozpluger and kvpnc. They also install menu and m4. But since then i keep getting problems reported by apt-get, that there were errors in processing the installation. see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66310/
<maxbaldwin> OxDeadC0de: I dunno... I like the regular the best.
<ardchoille> I like tastymenu
<maxbaldwin> KDE4 > wmii > * > Gnome
<maxbaldwin> That's the order, there.
<dustrial> right, but gnome is more appealing for beginners, ...
<OxDeadC0de> there's your problem grizzancs, ati radeons suck?
<nadley> hi everybody
<Kovert> ? does katapult work with 8.10?
<ardchoille> !info katapult
<ubottu> Package katapult does not exist in intrepid
<ardchoille> Kovert: I guess not
<dr_willis> aparently not. :)
<Kovert> thank you again dr_willis
<grizzancs> OxDeadC0de: well, they ddid excellent work on windows 3d games, i don't think they are not capable of handling some 2d windows ;)
<OxDeadC0de> grizzancs: I meant in their linux support but yeah :P
<grizzancs> maybe, but ubuntu with gnome is fast on this one, havent tried kubuntu only on the other one
<dustrial> OxDeadC0de:  reading Nvidea forums, i woundered if things changed and ATI is now friendlier ...
<OxDeadC0de> dustial: After my experience with the ati radeon mobility 200m, I never wanted ati again
 * Kovert running ati
<dr_willis> My laptop has a x200m.. its actually working decently well under 8.10
<dr_willis> For all the little power it has. :)
<dr_willis> it does the job for the kids.
<dustrial> yes had simular problems 9700 mobility (r400) and was upset too... but now its AMD and nvidea doesn't do anything, while ati started to develeop better soupport
<OxDeadC0de> maybe it got way better but I had it when it was new and frankly.. it sucked them until my laptop died.. got nvidia after so I dunno how much better it got ^^
<dr_willis> i used a ati 9700 for ages.. :)
<nadley> There is french user of Kubuntu here ?
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dustrial> yeah i killed my laptop with 9700 two days ago
<OxDeadC0de> doesn't it just suck when a laptop dies? I cried last time it happened.. literally... :/
<dustrial> 5 yrs of fine power, and at least 9700 worked after years of configuring
<dr_willis> I got an old laptop thats glued together to a bord. :)
<grizzancs> hehe
<ardchoille> dr_willis: haha
 * Kovert is thinking x200s?
<dustrial> well 5 yrs is a good age, he had some good days in some wine-games =)
<ajunta> hi all! tell me please is it real to use knetworkmanaget to connect to m$ vpn?
<dr_willis> Some of the laptops in this house have month+uptimes fronm the wife and her cardgames on them
<OxDeadC0de> anyone using my python cpu frequency scaler on kubuntu 8.10? ^^ (in get hot new stuff), just asking because I
<OxDeadC0de> oops, I'm going to rewrite it in js here in a bit for better compat..
<hamiii_> After upgrading to 8.10 I get the error Setting up at (3.1.10.1ubuntu3) ... * Starting deferred execution scheduler atdinvoke-rc.d: initscript atd, action "start" failed.
<hamiii_> When I remove at and reinstall  I get the same error
<wathek> hello all
<OxDeadC0de> hamiii_: see if a bug report already exists if not submit one
<wigren> Hi all. I'm trying out Kubuntu for the first time. With Ubuntu I use envy to install the nvidia drivers. I can't seem to finy envy with Adept. Is there a special tool for KDE?
<wathek> any one can help me to get libxerces-c.so.27 ?
<hamiii_> Can someone tell me the permission and owners of /var/spool/cron/atjobs
<Korlis> wigren, it should automatically alert you if you need a proprietary driver
<OxDeadC0de> hamiii_: ls -lh /target
<romunov> hey, my kubuntu installation has blown itself to about 14 gigs... any ideas on where to start cleaning?
<hamiii_> I know how, I want to know what someones are that system is working.
<OxDeadC0de> romunov try the disk usage analyzer? it's in gnome I know..
<enzo_> wigren: envy is envyng
<OxDeadC0de> drwxrwx--T 2 daemon daemon
<hazzy> romunov: sudo apt-get autoclean
<hamiii_> Interesting mine are set to bin
<OxDeadC0de> drwxrwx--T 2 daemon daemon  4.0K 2007-10-15 17:27 atjobs -- even
<romunov> i tried autoclean, but it freed only 100 megs
<romunov> also autoremove
<wigren> Korlis: When I use the Hardware Drivers utility it was basicly just unresponsive. So far I reinstalled ubuntu because somebody needed to use it. I'm on the Kubuntu live CD now. The Hardware Drivers seems to work when I'm on the live cd, but not when I'ts installed. I could reinstall it and see what happens, unless you have a suggestion?
<Korlis> I would say that if the drivers work on the live cd it should work when you install it
<wigren> Korlis: I'll try it again. Thanks.
<draik> Korlis: No, that didn't work
<hamiii_> thanks OxDeadC0de. That did it. Somehow the permessions got changed in the upgrade. I changed them and all works fine.
<Kovert> romunov: get rid of old kernels
<Guest62554> hello
<hamiii_> While I'm here, I'm using konversation right now and if I click a link quanta pops up rather than konqueror. Anyone know where the setting is to put think right?
<Philip5> hi guys.... i'm missing the system network configuration module in the system settings in kubuntu 8.10... anyone know if it's missing or just I who have missed som package to install?
<hamiii_> s/think/things
<OxDeadC0de> hamiii_: glad to be of service
<Philip5> system network configuration comes with other dists with kde 4.x
<OxDeadC0de> hamiii_ no idea on that one, still havn't figured out completely how to set the default browser etc in kde, but perhaps konversation has it's own setting on which browser to use ?
<t848945> Hello all
<ardchoille> hamiii_: it's in file associations, particularly the .html file extension, but I don't know where that is in kde4
<romunov> Kovert: got any reading material on how i do that? how do i check if the old kernels are indeed causing this bubble?
<ardchoille> hamiii_: perhaps open konqueror, go to Settings > Configure Extensions
<r0y4l> Is there no way to resize the height of a kde4 panel? :(
<hamiii_> I tried the konqueror and konqueror is listed first for html
<OxDeadC0de> hamiii_ can try k menu/system settings/advanced and click through everything and look around?
<JontheEchidna> r0y4l: click the plasma icon at the right of the panel, drag the top of the bar that appears like a window
<JontheEchidna> there will be a more obvious button to drag in KDE 4.2
<ardchoille> hamiii_: in konversation, go to Settings > Configure, then to Behavior > General and set the web browser?
<t848945> .
<OxDeadC0de> i use pidgin and firefox comes up on link clicks ^^
<r0y4l> JontheEchidna: AHH
<r0y4l> JontheEchidna: THANSK
<r0y4l> s/THANSK/THANKS
<r0y4l> :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<t848945> .
<romunov> months ago I installed Enemy territory and would like now to purge it. unfortunately i can't just "apt-get remove et" :/ how do i do it?
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know if kubuntu will be upgraded to 4.2 once it's released in jan or whenever it comes out?
<ardchoille> OxDeadC0de: I would think that 9.04 would be upgraded upon release
<OxDeadC0de> on 8.10 even
<hamiii_> ardchoille Thanks. It would of bit me. I'd looked right past it 100 times at least.
<ardchoille> 8.10 won't be
<ardchoille> hamiii_: so did I :)
<OxDeadC0de> so 8.10 will always have 4.1.2? ok then.. no problem for me I always dist upgrade anyway, but I want kde 4.2 as soon as it comes out
<ardchoille> OxDeadC0de: yeah, once it is released the *buntu's usually only get bug fixes and security updates
<JontheEchidna> If you have "recommended updates" enabled you should get 4.1.3 in a few days ;)
<ardchoille> JontheEchidna: then that will be the first time I've ever seen something as complicated as a full DE upgraded to the next version
<JontheEchidna> 4.1.3 is a bugfix update
<romunov> i'll need some help uninstalling enemy territory from my kubuntu.. anyone?
<ardchoille> JontheEchidna: Ah, ok
<thethirdmoose_> How do I get OSS support for phonon?
<ardchoille> JontheEchidna: In that case, I may try Intrepid again on my test box :)
<ardchoille> You never know, we may see Kubuntu 8.10.1
<Ubuntu-Newbie-Ex> Hello all - question, I've been trying for two days trying to get Sun Java 6 working with Firefox.. with no luck. I try to apt-get install sun-java6-plugin, but I get the message 'Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package'
<Ubuntu-Newbie-Ex> Any thoughts?
<ardchoille> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Ubuntu-Newbie-Ex> ubottu: Thanks! Checking it out now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grizzancs> :))
<psyco> hey guys, I got 8.10 now, but my internet wont work anymore
<psyco> And I cant find where to configure the internet options now
<romunov> what would happen if i deleted a directory (say "glest") under /etc/games/?
<zamarax> hello, I followed the steps here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-41-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html and now I can't seem to remove kde, nothing happens when I try an aptitude remove (package name) and it also completely messed up my gnome in that it's now using the kubuntu wireless manager amongst lots of other things, any ideas of how to reverse that install?
<OxDeadC0de> you would no longer be able to play glest but it wouldn't be uninstalled properly
<ardchoille> romunov: how did you install it?
<romunov> i downloaded a file from a webpage
<romunov> and dpkg, if i recall correctly
<ardchoille> dpkg has an uninstall feature
<OxDeadC0de> try dpkg -r .eb
<OxDeadC0de> :s/.eb/.deb
<romunov> OxDeadC0de: from /glest/ directory?
<ardchoille> romunov: from anywhere
<OxDeadC0de> on the glest debian file
<OxDeadC0de> or anywhere I guess
<romunov> hum, i don't have the deb file anymore
<gigatropolis> I had tthe same problem as psyco. is it normal for no internet connection when starting kubuntu 8.10
<ardchoille> romunov: doesn't matter, but you do need the filename
<romunov> hum, i see that the /games/ directory has no subdirectories, only files... :/
<ardchoille> romunov: you also should be able to: apt-get remove glest
<romunov> wee, glest is removing
<romunov> now for the ET
<ardchoille> whoever wrote APT was a genius
<OxDeadC0de> apt freakin rules
<hazzy> Yes...I spent some time on Mandriva...couldn't use urpmi
<trappist> I thought urpmi was pretty ok - even has some advantages over apt, but I prefer apt
<maxbaldwin> rpm is better than apt
<trappist> one thing I lost when I wiped out my ~/.kde is when I close kontact, it's *closed*, as in nothing in the taskbar for kmail, akregator etc.  how can I make it minimize to the system tray like it did before?
<trappist> maxbaldwin: right.
<trappist> rpm doesn't even compete with apt, it competes with dpkg.
<maxbaldwin> lol, I dunno what I'm talking about.
<trappist> I know
 * maxbaldwin kicks maxbaldwin.
<trappist> :)
<luite> hmm, the problem is back :( I was messing with window managers (trying to use emerald), and had to kill xorg. and now I can't login again :(
<maxbaldwin> :|
<OxDeadC0de> luite lame, i use emerald all the time
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi everyone, i still have problems with dvb-t under kubuntu 8.10 -  my usb stick is in "warm state" but i cannot use it with any software i tried, i always get "no hardware recognized" - can anyone help?
<ardchoille> trappist: you need to go through the apps in kontact and set the tray icon for use again
<luite> OxDeadC0de: it's the first time I try to use it. should I be able to start it using # emerald --replace, from a terminal, when kde+kwin is running?
<OxDeadC0de> luite I always launch it from the fusion-icon
<teddiebaer> Hi@all
<psyco> In kubuntu 8.10 where do I fix internet settings?
<luite> OxDeadC0de: ok, I'll try that
<trappist> ardchoille: found it, thanks :)
<ardchoille> trappist: iirc, kontact is just a shell for things like kmail, akregator, etc
<ardchoille> yw
<psyco> Knetworkmanager wont connect for some reason, it stays "disconnected"
<eeanm> anyone know of a 'kdict' replacement for intrepid?
<eeanm> a dict client of some sort
<trappist> ardchoille: yeah that appears to be the case
<hazzy> psyco: Go to terminal and type "systemsettings", and click "Network Settings"
<luite> OxDeadC0de: hm, that doesn't seem to work either, my window decorations have gone again
<OxDeadC0de> luite: did you already select a theme to use via emerald settings manager?
<luite> OxDeadC0de: yes, I installed some theme I downloaded from the kde-look website
<luite> but I'll try another one
<Aizawa> When installing k/ubuntu, if you pick the paritioning option that automatically fills out your hard disk, does it do that with your swap too?
<OxDeadC0de> luite try: sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes - then launch the emerald manager from fusion-icon, select a theme, then turn on emerald
<jussi01> Aizawa: it does everything you need for basic install, so yes.
<luite> OxDeadC0de: I tried to install emerald-themes, but the package is not available
<OxDeadC0de> luite it could be in multiverse or another repo, try enabling them all (except source)
<Aizawa> Hm. Okay.
<pulaski> Hello, I've been trying to set up NFS on my client/server setup using hardy 8.04 server and hardy 8.04 desktop.  The output of my rpcinfo -p call lacks the rquota daemon on both machines.  I've  installed nfs-kernel-server on the and server and nfs-common on both the server and the client.  When trying to mount a share on the client it returns 'mount.nfs: internal error'.  /var/log/syslog shows:'rpcbind: server 192.168.0.3 not
<pulaski> responding, timed out" which I think I read somewhere is a rquota related error message.  Can anyone suggest what's going on here.
<russlar> hey all. I'm trying to delete a konsole profile, but the delete button doesn't seem to work. is there a config file I can edit to manually remove a profile?
<OxDeadC0de> k menu/system/software sources
<dissociative> where are the Kubuntu 8.10 i386 DesktopCD system requirements?
<trappist> how do I configure printing in kde4?
<draik> I cannot log into my regular account. I can login with "sudo startx", but not with my regular user. There is no error message, but 2 people have confirmed a possible permission issue.
<draik> Has anyone else had this issue?
<russlar> @draik: only time I've seen that is when I try to change my login screen
<russlar> it throws a
<alesan> hey, do you know where (a forum or similar) I can express my total regret I upgraded to 8.10 and the lousy KDE4?
<russlar> "cannot open file" error
<alesan> this upgrade has been the worst thing EVER since I bought a computer
<OxDeadC0de> what's wrong with kde4?
<jussi01> alesan: you can come and gripe in #kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> :)
<dissociative> hes not ready
<alesan> OxDeadC0de: the list would be too long to type here, that is why I am looking for a forum
<alesan> ~dict gripe
<dissociative> gtk2 looking is so annoying
<luite> OxDeadC0de: multiverse is already enabled. I think the package is not available anymore for the newer versions, I cannot find it on pacakges.ubuntu.com either
<luite> OxDeadC0de: but I got it working now with another theme from the beryl site, using fusion-icon. thanks for the help :)
<OxDeadC0de> how can I find out what repository a specific package is on?
<condon> can anyone tell me where to get the snow plugin (running kubuntu 8.10 w/ kde 4.1)
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: apt-cache show
<condon> got compiz stright from adept
<draik> russlar: It's not even like that. I don't get an error message.
<russlar> it's installed by default for me, running kwin
<OxDeadC0de> trappist: it doesn't show what repo it's on in that :/
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: oh sorry, apt-cache policy
<jussi01> OxDeadC0de: what package?
<russlar> @draik: belgium. it just drops you to terminal session?
<OxDeadC0de> emerald-themes, apt-cache show shows me where emerald came from though
<draik> russlar: Yes.
<jussi01> !info emerald-themes
<ubottu> Package emerald-themes does not exist in intrepid
<draik> Well, actually, not really. It just sits there.
<trappist> draik: I had a similar problem earlier today, and it was a permissions issue.
<draik> I got to terminal and I can login like my regular user.
<OxDeadC0de> oh lame, guess I still have it from 8.04
<draik> trappist: How did you resolve it?
<psyco> what is the command to create "/etc/resolve.conf" ?
<goofey> if you agree that one should not have to install gnome to get firefox in kubuntu 8.10, please support bug #292403 in bugs.launchpad.net
<russlar> psyco: sudo touch /etc/resolf.conf
<psyco> touch?
<trappist> draik: well in my case it was safe to totally wipe out the home dir, but you might try chowning yours, like sudo chown -R [yourself] /home/[you]
<elvira> hol
<OxDeadC0de> touch creates a blank empty file with the given filename
<elvira> hol
<elvira> hola
<draik> trappist: I did that.
<trappist> psyco: it's resolv.conf, and yes if you touch it it'll create an empty file if it's not already there
<psyco> lol
<pegue> hi, is there a debians sid equivalent in ubuntu?
<trappist> draik: then it's probably not a permissions problem
<russlar> draik: if possible, look ofer the X11 logs
<draik> russlar: Where are the logs?
<goofey> pegue: ubuntu doesn't have "stable" and "unstable" like debian
<OxDeadC0de> -/var/log/xorg.log
<pegue> so, is there something newer than version 8.10?
<Aizawa> nope
<russlar> pegue: no
<OxDeadC0de> 8.10 came out 2 days ago
<goofey> pegue: nope, that's the latest and greatest
<pegue> I know, but i wonder if there was a testing branch, with the lastest versions
<elvira> hi
<condon> anyone know what gitweb is?
<elvira> hola
<goofey> pegue: there will be a 9.04 alpha (very broken) in a month or so (?)
<russlar> pegue: look around for 9.04 dev
<draik> What am I looking for in the log of Xorg.0.log?
<boubbin> k
<pegue> ok, thanks
<OxDeadC0de> draik: any line that says (EE) at the start
<russlar> draik: anything that looks like ERROR
<OxDeadC0de> draik or (WW)
<OxDeadC0de> (EE) = error, (WW) = warning
<pegue> as I did download 8.1 beta, i thought it would be now something equivalent
<draik> Thanks. Let me check
<JackWinter> is this the right channel for discussing kubuntu 8.10 now ?
<pegue> sorry for my english :P
<russlar> pegue: not for another couple months
<psyco> where do I change network settings in Kubuntu 8.10 ?
<OxDeadC0de> jackwinter right here?
<russlar> JWL yes. here
<pegue> ok, i see how it works
<draik> I only have 2 WW...
<draik> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<russlar> psyco: what do you want to do?
<draik> (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.
<JackWinter> o, installed it on my laptop.  every couple of seconds there is a "jiggling" of my screen.  looks like it's trying to open a window and then closing it immidiately ?  any idea what it might be, i have no idea since it goes to fast....
<psyco> russlar: well, I just got 8.10, and now, I have a "static IP" I cant configure kubuntu to connect to it
<russlar> psyco: heheeh... that;s a bug
<russlar> you have to configure it manyally from command line
<alesan> hey which window manager can I switch to that looked like KDE2 or 3?
<alesan> with a basic task bar, a clock, and a quick launch app tray?
<russlar> the syntax is this: sudo ifconfig <interface name> <ipaddress> netmask <netmask>
<favro> psyco: you can edit the file /etc/network/interfaces manually to get a static ip working
<psyco> russlar: ok ill try that
<russlar> psyco: after that, do this: sudo route add default gw <ip of gateway>
<psyco> russlar: what is my "interface name" ?
<russlar> whatever interface you want to configure
<psyco> oh rightt
<russlar> do ifconfig -a
<russlar> and pick one
<Eruaran> I have updated to Kubuntu 8.10
<Eruaran> Apart from minor glitches, its looking fairly good.
<OxDeadC0de> glad to hear that Eruaran
<Eruaran> Seems to be working with my nvidia graphics nicely
<russlar> sweet! a guy who's not hating on KDE4!!!
<draik> Would either of those 2 warnings be the cause?
<Eruaran> its rather nice
<psyco> arrgh, still not working
<russlar> I don;t think so, draik
<HHornblower87> hello, all. I have a quick question for you. I upgraded to 8.10 two days ago, and overall it's been great. The only thing that doesn't want to work is the hibernate/suspend functions.
<HHornblower87> it's the same for every power manager I use.
<roby70> ciao
<russlar> draik: the first one just means that you won't be able to display russian text
<HHornblower87> so i'm assuming it's a problem with the back-end, or the kernel, or somesuch.
<russlar> hornblow: or your hardware
<HHornblower87> I've been trying to google around for it, but the results are very slim.
<draik> russlar: Well, that's not an issue. I can't read it even if I saw it.
<HHornblower87> russlar: well, it worked fine in 8.04.
<HHornblower87> russlar: so I'm kinda doubtful of that.
<russlar> somehting tells me maxbaldwin is an asshole
<draik> Where else should I look for the cause of my X server issue?
<russlar> driak: what video hardware are you using?
<OxDeadC0de> draik can you login with other users?
<OxDeadC0de> not just root?
<draik> russlar: the restricted driver for nVidia
<draik> OxDeadC0de: I only have one user
<draik> I will create another.
<russlar> hmmmm....... did you recently update the kernel?
<maxbaldwin> Gah.
<draik> russlar: Yes
<draik> russlar: Manually, too.
<russlar> ah-haha!
<JackWinter> russlar: i think kde 4.1 looks awesome...  still didn't use it, but looks get A+
<russlar> you need to reinstall the nvidia driver
<OxDeadC0de> russlar he shouldn't.. they have a new program that compiles and installs the nvidia driver every time the kernel changes now
<OxDeadC0de> russlar: automatically
<draik> russlar: How so?
<russlar> draik: never mind
<draik> Ok
<draik> Be right back...
<JackWinter> envyng and dkms works real nice...
<goofey> if you agree that one should not have to install gnome to get firefox in kubuntu 8.10, please support bug #292403 in bugs.launchpad.net
<russlar> goofey: ?????
<psyco> is there a way to not use knetworkmanager and set stuff up manually, not matter what I do knetowrkmanager will not "connect" eth0 stays disconnected
<goofey> russlar: an install of firefox using adept on a clean install of kubuntu 8.10 requires a *ton* of gnome files - this is wrong
<webas> how to unzip.. http://pastie.org/305935 i get error
<russlar> when you're manually configuring from ifconfig, ignore knetworkmanager
<psyco> russlar: argh, so I'm screwed....
<goofey> russlar: firefox, while a gtk app, is not a gnome app
<russlar> goofey: well, firefox for linux was written using gtk for a frontend
<goofey> russlar: and the dev's are trying to close the bug
<russlar> you'lll need gtk to run it
<Aizawa> firefox on linux is sooo damn slow, for me at least
<goofey> russlar: gtk yes, gnome, no
<russlar> didn't ask me for gnome stuff....
<goofey> russlar: on a clean install of kubuntu 8.10?
<draik> No, alternative user did not work
<russlar> yes
<OxDeadC0de> draik but root does?
<goofey> russlar: well, if you don't mind, take a look at the bug and le tme know if I'm wrong
<goofey> er, let me
<goofey> russlar: I would love to be wrong about this
<russlar> did you install ubufox, or firefox-ubuntu?
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Yes. "sudo startx" brings me into the GUI
<psyco> why does the damn system settings change each update
<HHornblower87> anybody have a thought about suspend/hibernate not working on my 8.10 install?
<psyco> its the surce of problems from all my updates
<goofey> russlar: 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<OxDeadC0de> draik sorry about all the questions, but, if you log into the new user from a console and run startx, what output do you get?
<goofey> russlar: Firefox Web Browser 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<draik> Same as my initial regular user. No error messages. It freezes up on the part where it says that it will be loading the config from the xorg.conf file.
<draik> I don't mind the questions. It helps you help me resolve this issue.
<esperegu> is lancelot included it kubuntu?
<jussi01> yes
<OxDeadC0de> draik chec that there are read permissions on /etc/X11/xorg.conf (with ls -lh)
<jussi01> !info plasmoid-lancelot | esperegu
<ubottu> esperegu: plasmoid-lancelot (source: plasmoid-lancelot): An alternative launcher menu plasmoid for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3~svn860641-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 536 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<esperegu> jussi01: how can I enable/use it?
<jussi01> esperegu: install that package, then add it like any other wplasmoid
<draik> OxDeadC0de: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.1K 2008-11-02 10:34 xorg.conf
<babeck> I have upgraded to Intrepid, but now I cant use the single quote mark.  Instead I have to press it twice, and it becomes an accent mark for the next character.  tried doing a dpkg-reconfigure, but that does not seem to work.  anyone know of a way to fix the problem.
<esperegu> jussi01: cool. thx
<OxDeadC0de> draik yet another test: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup1 , and try startx with a user again
<OxDeadC0de> you can always move it back
<bozza> hi
<psyco> zomg, wtf, bqq
<psyco> it works randomly
<psyco> w/e as long as it works,
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Right. Anything else before I leave to try it?
<psyco> probably tahanks to you russlar,
<russlar> psyco: the static ip works?
<psyco> ccheers eveyone
<OxDeadC0de> draik y ou shouldn't have to leave to try it ;)
<psyco> yeah :D
<psyco> bye
<russlar> cheers
<OxDeadC0de> draik hit control+alt+f2 to switch to another terminal
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Haha. I forget about the others
<draik> Just a sec
<esperegu> jussi01: hmm. installation gives a lot of lines like: Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<bozza> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<jussi01> esperegu: how did you install it?
<bozza> oh ok
<bozza> is kde better ?
<OxDeadC0de> it's personal preference usually
<jussi01> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<goofey> russlar: what was the package you installed?
<bozza> ok
<draik> OxDeadC0de: xauth: error in locking authority file: /home/draik/.Xauthority
<russlar> firefox-3.0
<russlar> in adept
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Says it 4 times in a row
<goofey> russlar: then you must have a bunch of gnome files installed or you know a trick that I don't
<russlar> or I just don't care
<goofey> russlar: fair enough
<OxDeadC0de> draik try renaming ~/.Xauthority
<jonathan__> is it correct that my xorg has a permanent cpu usage of over 10%??
<bozza> ok ill ask my question again in more detail: when i change volume or when i press mute the sound doesnt change , either in MASTER or using my laptop keys .. but when i change the sound in HEADPHONES , the sound changes . how can i get rid of that problem
<draik> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0. If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<bukharin> Hello! just upgraded to intredid, and everything went fine :)
<bukharin> except for one little thingy :(
<draik> Done.
<draik> Let me try again.
<bukharin> bozza: you mean with the laptop hardware buttons?
<bozza> i have a problem in Ubuntu .. can i get support here . the ubuntu channel is quite busy
<bozza> yea
<bukharin> well: anyone knows why firefox refuses to use qt themes?
<bozza> or the buttons in MASTER
<ardchoille> bozza: not really, the #ubuntu channel is where you need to be
<bozza> oh . but does KDE use Volume Control alsa mixer ?
<russlar> buk: firefox was written in gtk
<bukharin> bozza: looks like you need the correct packages t handle your buttons... it depend on the make of your laptop
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Ok, so no error message about the fatal server error.
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Reboot and try to login?
<bukharin> ruslar: yweah, i know. but inn hardy, gtk-qt-engines worked peachy, and now it just looks as straight out of winows 3.1
<bozza> no even if i change volume in volume control under master .. it doesnt do anything
<russlar> erm.....
<OxDeadC0de> draik: give it a try :), hopefully it will work now
<draik> Ok
<bozza> but when i change the volume for "Headphones" it works
<bukharin> bozza: you mean in the kmixer app?
<bozza> hmm . i use ubuntu . and for me its called Volume Control
<bukharin> bozza: oh, sorry.
<bukharin> bozza: well it looks to me like you got the channels in your sound card mixed up. its fairly common.
<bozza> ohh ,, i didnt realize there was such a big difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<bukharin> bozza: unfortunately, conf and fix depende higly on your particular sound setup.
<bozza> bukharin: oh how can i change it
<bozza> any ideas ?
<bukharin> bozza: i wouldn't know. that ALSA config, and its fairly "low-level". in my case, for example, i got some mixup on the channels, or the names passed to ALSA don't mean much, but i just stopped trying to fix it, and changed my wiring
<bozza> your wiring ? but its a laptop ?
<esperegu> jussi01: just using apt-get install
<bukharin> bozza: no, its desktop. that's why i wouldnt know how to fix it in yor case
<esperegu> jussi01: you know how I can change order of the items in a panel?
<bozza> oh ok
<jussi01> esperegu: ok. did it appear in your add widgets window?
<bukharin> bozza: your best bet wuld be to look for documentation on your laptop mdel for ubuntu
<bozza> thanks anyway
<bozza> ok thats a good idea
<jussi01> esperegu: right click on the panel -> panel settings -> drag and drop :)
<bukharin> bozza: if you are lucky, (ot have a dell) that kind of things is thoroughly dpcumented, but since it depends on the hardware layout of your card, theres not much that can be done from the OS side (ie, (k)ubuntu)
<bukharin> bozza: good luck. you'll need it :)
<esperegu> jussi01: yeah I was able to add it. trying to order stuff now
<esperegu> jussi01: drag and drop... NIZ!
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: This time, there are errors when trying to login with my username rather than root
<bukharin> well.. back to my main concern: any one has any idea why firefox suddenly stopped working with gtk-qt-engine?
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: EE Unable to locate/open config file
<bukharin> it worked in hardy with kde 4.1.2, and it stoped working after dist-upgrade
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: EE open /dev/fb0: No such file or direcotry
<jussi01> esperegu: one little trick, you can change lancelots icon by right clicking on the launcher, then lancelot settings :)
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: EE Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<fale__> is there an irc client completle written in qt4?
<esperegu> jussi01: oeps... Fatal Error Occured... plasma crashed =)
<DarkSmoke> fale__: wait for the next version of kvirc
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: What am I missing?
<fale__> DarkSmoke: atm no irc client is written in qt4/kde4?
<JontheEchidna> fale__: quassel
<fale__> thx JontheEchidna
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ sorry was afkish back tho, move your xorg.conf back ^^
<nRx> anyone who know if there is a real-time backup tool?
<maxbaldwin> Keep can backup a directory at regular intervals
<maxbaldwin> nRx
<Fiona> sgh
<nRx> maxbaldwin: but it should be updated after (example: editing a file)
<nRx> updated=backuped
<bukharin> anyone knows why gtk-qt-engine doesn't work in firefox?
<bukharin> after dist-upgrade?
<maxbaldwin> If you set it to be backed up every day or something, it wouldn't matter.
<maxbaldwin> even after you edited it
<ardchoille> bukharin: Do you have these packages installed?  gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<nRx> maxbaldwin: thanks but this isn a real-time backup tool ... keep only back up at a special time or every day or ... but not after knowing that there is a difference between folder A and folder B so that it has to backup.
<bukharin> ardchoille: don't know, let em check. maybe dist-upgrade removed them
<maxbaldwin> nRx: Ah, someone else can probably help then. I'm not sure of a program that does that. (I don't use backup programs)
<ardchoille> bukharin: well, you had to manually install them to begin with
<bukharin> yes, i had forgotten that i neede extra packages, and thought that dist-upgrade would just keep them. i just installed, let me see if ff works now
<psyco> hey im back XD,
<bukharin> nope, still looks horrible
<ardchoille> bukharin: ok, did you set the gtk stuff up in systemsettings ?
<psyco> anyone had the problem in adept where the search list flashes and then nothing shows up?
<bukharin> ardchoille: ywah, i told it to use my kde theme
<JontheEchidna> try installing libbonobo2
<ardchoille> bukharin: try chaning it to the qt option and back and then restart ff
<bukharin> ardchoille: jsut did that. didn't work :(
<ardchoille> :(
<ardchoille> bukharin: ok, open ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde in a text editor and take a look
<bukharin> ardchoille: i tried with wvery option, qt4, qtcurve, raleigh, use my kde theme. firefox looks exactly the same with each. terrible, that is :) but the tab bar now looks good...
<ardchoille> bukharin: I can post mine if you want
<bukharin> ok, give me a sec
<bukharin> NO such file or directory
<bukharin> ardchoille: there gtkrc-2.0-kde
<ardchoille> bukharin: that file was created for me by the systemsettings
<bukharin> yeah, it was under a diff name. there it is
<bukharin> gtkrc-2.0-kde
<ardchoille> does it have your qt stuff in it?
<ardchoille> bukharin: actually that's the same filename
<bukharin> yeah, my bed, sorry.
<bukharin> i have three files: gtk-2.0-kde, gtk-2.0-kde4
<bukharin> gtk-qt-engine_rc
<sbattey> http://annma.blogspot.com/2008/11/khangman-kde-4-broken-in-intrepid.html <--this is a little ridiculous don't you think?
<ardchoille> ok, check to see if the *kde4 file has your qt stuff in it
<ardchoille> sbattey: do you know who annma is?
<sbattey> ardchoille: I do.
<sbattey> ardchoille: I'm not saying her blog is ridiculous, I'm saying the fact that it is broken is.
<KiZTiaN> hello
<bukharin> it says:
<ardchoille> sbattey: ah, yeah
<bukharin> gtk-theme-name="Qt4"
<bukharin> gtk-font-name="DejaVu Sans 9"
<KiZTiaN> i need help with kubuntu 8.10 and radeon 9200
<bukharin> ardchoille: thanks a lot for your time, but i have to go now...
<ardchoille> bukharin: that looks correct, not sure what the problem is
<bukharin> ardchoille: i'll try messing with those, to see if i can fix it
<ardchoille> ok
<bukharin> ardchoille: thanks. bye!
<ardchoille> yw
<sbattey> ardchoille: People blame kubuntu crashes on KDE, the sad part is, is that this manages to slip through to a release.
<ardchoille> sbattey: you know what they say.. to err is human, to really foul things up requires a computer
<KDesk> why when I install mplayer the soud out put is to pulse?
<KDesk> I dont have pulseaudio installed, so it should be in alsa o xine or phonon
<KDesk> is that a bug?
<ardchoille> KDesk: I thought pulseaudio was the default starting in Hardy
<hazzy> Yea, I think it is
<jtechidna> ardchoille: not in kubuntu it isn't
<KDesk> no
<KDesk> ardchoille:  in kubunut not
<ardchoille> jtechidna: Ah, thanks for that info
<hazzy> Oh, ok
 * ardchoille just recently switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<Tm_T> ardchoille: noone believes you, you old KDE user
<Tm_T> (;)
<ardchoille> hehe
<fillip> first time here
<fillip> hi!
<ardchoille> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fillip> :)
<psyco> key, anyone know why adept in 8.10 doesnt show up any searches?
<psyco> they just flash a list for a sec and then nothing
<bastian> psyco: if I disable show upgradable packages it works
<psyco> bastian: ok ill try that
<psyco> rofl
<psyco> nice
<psyco> "minor bug" ..... >.>
<OculusAquilae> psyco: saw the same bug a minute ago
<psyco> is firefox in the repository?
<ardchoille> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ardchoille> psyco: yep
<psyco> so its a bad thing if its not showing up....
<OculusAquilae> psyco: seems to work after having clicked on this button one time
<psyco> uuugghh
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: I have moved the file back, what should I do?
<psyco> this is fail.
<psyco> i want my old adept rwarwar
<OculusAquilae> I don't get it reproduced
<ardchoille> Someone needs to make a distro based on Kubuntu but with kde3 and gimp, firefox, synaptic ported to qt
<psyco> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.1ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 1268 kB, installed size 5852 kB
<psyco> i dont know whats wrong :S:S, adept gets a list but its so small
<enzo_> I'm sure where to look now so that I can resolve my xserver issue.
<jmichaelx> could someone possibly tell me how to enable the desktop cube in intrepid? i have been poking around, but nothing i have tried has seemed to work.
<enzo_> Is anyone here using the nVidia driver from the restricted hardware? I want to know if maybe it's just me having the issue with only root being able to use the GUI as opposed to a regular user, too.
<OxDeadC0de> enzo: ls -lh /dev/nvidia* do you have read/write permissions for all users?
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ /\
<jmichaelx> man, they sure did a number on adept
<psyco> jmichaelx: yup, its quite the fail
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Here is what I show...
<draik> crw-rw---- 1 root video 195,   0 2008-11-02 10:51 /dev/nvidia0
<draik> crw-rw---- 1 root video 195, 255 2008-11-02 10:51 /dev/nvidiactl
<jmichaelx> fail is definitely the word
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ try adding yourself to the user group, or do (insecure way) chmod a+rw /dev/nvidia*
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ video group I mean sorry
<draik> I am part of the video group
<ardchoille> OxDeadC0de: the device it self shouldn't have read and write perms for all users
<draik> I will run the command just the same
<psyco> ugh, im totally haing 8.10
<psyco> hating*
<draik> psyco: So angry you can't type?
<psyco> draik: almost ;)
<draik> OxDeadC0de: I have run the command you provided.
<larsivi> hai - after going through the motions to actually upgrade all the packages, ibex is mostly working for me - but not Ctrl+F (!) in konqueror
<larsivi> anyone know what to look for?
<OxDeadC0de> draik I just had a thought, does sudo modprobe nvidia give any errors?
<jmichaelx> i am liking 8.10 much more than i thought i would. i was really pissed that i was being forced to abandon kde3 if i wanted intrepid.... but, i must sheepishly admit that it's pretty nice ^.^
<mog_> hello
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Nope.
<mog_> i'm ubuntu , i was here afternoon on the "ubuntu" name
<psyco> jmichaelx: i agree, I totally love the looks, but so far, nothing is working at all
<larsivi> mog_: not very smart to use such a nick :)
<jmichaelx> mog_: so YOU'RE that 'ubuntu' guy that keeps showing up in here!!
<draik> mog_: Everyone is ubuntu when they join with the LiveCD or such.
<jmichaelx> psyco: what issues are you having?
<psyco> jmichaelx: right now, adept, no list is showing up when I do a search
<OxDeadC0de> draik: try startx again as your other regular user (the test one you ade)
<psyco> change inng the "upgradable filter" sorta fixes this
<OxDeadC0de> draik: now that you have added r/w perms to all users for the nvidia devices.. which you *shouldn't* have to do :/
<psyco> so i can see some, but nto rnearly close enough to the many packages I should see.
<psyco> not nearly*
<Dragonath> what is the state of the fglrx driver? can it do 3d acceleration reasonably well or not?
<mog_> ok, i've installed kubuntu 8.10 on my pc 512MB RAM , 30GB HDD and processor AMD Sempron 1.8Ghz
<jmichaelx> psyco: i dunno, but the new adept seems worthless to me. i am using either synaptic, or more frequently aptitude from the terminal
<psyco> jmichaelx: good idea
<mog_> and i find kubuntu more fast than ubuntu with gnome , few strange no?
<larsivi> not really
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up.
<psyco> is there a way to get adept kde 3 back easily?
<psyco> meh, nvm
<psyco> i liked synaptic better
<jmichaelx> psyco: i seriously doubt it. just use synaptic
<mog_> ok , ah it's JohnFlux2 you give me a link about compiz on VIA Unichrome S3G graphic card
<newton> hello
<geri> hi is there a gui based openvpn cleint tool for kubuntu?
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: xinit Resource temporarily unavailable (errno 11): unable to connect to X server
<Inquisitor> Does anyboby know why Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support Xen virtualization?
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error.
<newton> on a fresh install, what should i install in kde?
<mog_>  JohnFlux2 ?
<newton> youtube does not work
<Roey> Inquisitor:  it has it enabled by default, thereby making nvidia not work
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Playing with LTSP. Got it working fine with Ubuntu 8.10 but I really want KDE4. Why doesn't the alternate kubuntu disk offer LTSP install?
<Roey> :P
<jmichaelx> Inquisitor: it doesn't? you may need to use the alternate install CD to select the correct kernel, but i would be fairly sure that xen support is available
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ / draik: make sure the .Xauthority file doesn't exist
<mog_>  JohnFlux2 are you here?
<jchonig> Argh, going from 7.10 to 8.10, Kwin will not run on my second monitor (not Twinview or Xinerama), any ideas?  X knows it is there, just not Kwin
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Ok. Let me try again
<trappist> does dolphin not know how to peek into directories to pic an icon based on their contents?
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: xinit: Interruped system call (errno 4): unable to connect to X server
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error.
<mrunagi> anyone know how to fix the 'cannot commit changes' message when upgrading?
<Dragnslcr> newton- probably Flash
<mog_> ?
<mog_>  JohnFlux2 ?
<kkerwin> Hi. Has anyone had any problems with the fglrx driver and Ubuntu 8.10 (kernel 2.6.27)?
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ kill all your xorg sessions, remove all .Xauthority files, and try again :/, this is bugging me that it won't work :P
<jchonig> Is there magic to getting KWin to run on the second screen?
<howtoo> somebody else has problems with kubuntu 8.10 and alsa sound for 82801I chip?
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Ok. Just a sec.
<psyco> where do I change shortcut keys like "switch to desktop 2"
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: Trying it now
<mog_> ok
<mog_> infact
<enzo_> I'm in!
<OxDeadC0de> yay finally!!!
<mrunagi> lol i dont guess im upgrading
<ardchoille> psyco: systemsettings > Computer Administration > Keyboard & Mouse?
<vasilisa> you guys will love this
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: Let me reboot and see what happens
<OxDeadC0de> enzo) good luck!
<vasilisa> i went "sudo rm *" in my /etc/libs folder
<psyco> ardchoille: I rhink so, good call
<mog_> i would try to run compiz-fusion with VIA Unichrome S3G graphic card
<psyco> yup, thanks!
<vasilisa> greatest epic fail moment of my life
<ardchoille> vasilisa: /etc/libs ?
<jmichaelx> vasilisa: i saw a great video on youtube of someone rm -rf-ing their entire filesystem
<vasilisa> ardchoille: no /usr/libs
<vasilisa> its where all the dynamically linked binary files go
<vasilisa> so if you erase it... yeah
<vasilisa> so anyway, thats why i finally upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<enzo_> jmichaelx: Got a link to that? Was it a spoof or were they being an ass about it?
<pulaski> Hello, does anyone know how I can obtain the "rquotad" daemon?
<mog_> nobody?
<Dragnslcr> !info rquotad
<ubottu> Package rquotad does not exist in intrepid
<Dragnslcr> !info rquota
<ubottu> Package rquota does not exist in intrepid
<jmichaelx> enzo_: i would have to look. no, the person did it on purpose, with 'born to be wild' playing as accompanying music
<john-charles> Hi all, i've been running kde4.1 under 8.04 for a while, I had also setup pulseaudio as my sound server, configured phonon to use pulse. I had hoped that in 8.10 pulse would be configured by default. I can reconfigure it, but I am wondering if there are any new instructions for doing it?
<vasilisa> he probably had it backed up and was reinstalling
<enzo_> jmichaelx: LOL
<jmichaelx> vasilisa: well, hopefully you were able to save your data, and all is alright now?
<newton> how do i install flash?
<Dragnslcr> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vasilisa> jmichaelx: yeah its fine. i just feel dumb
<newton> adapt is sooo.... annoying... is there a synaptics for kubuntu?
<john-charles> newton: flash now has a .deb package on there website, it actually works unlike the flashplayer-nonfree.
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: Ok. There there is an issue with my main account.
<jmichaelx> vasilisa: well, it is often those feel-dumb experiences that teach us the most. i have certainly had my share ^.^
<vasilisa> i was trying to delete some libs so that i could see if my program would compile with said libs as part of the project, instead of the system.
<newton> JohnFlux2: nice
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: The main account cannot access X server while the new account can.
<newton> ok
<newton> thks
<vasilisa> jmichaelx: true
<psyco> ardchoille: its not working, I can set the shortcuts but then I press them nothing happens
<ardchoille_> psyco: :(
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ did you remove the .Xauthority in your main account?
<mog_> run graphical effect on VIA Unichrome S3G graphique card , nobody know how i do ? please
<enzo_> Yes
<jmichaelx> could someone possibly tell me how to enable the desktop cube in intrepid? i have been poking around, but nothing i have tried has seemed to work.
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: Just before I rebooted the computer, I removed it
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ then umm, try ls -lha in your main account, see if any files belong to root
<bill> Hello all
<hazzy> jmichaelx: Did you install fusion-icon?
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: ls -lha /home/draik ?
<mopped> I'm trying to associate .ps files with okular, where can I find 'okular' (in what directory..)
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ exactly :)
<ardchoille> enzo_: find ~ -user root
<jmichaelx> fusion-icon? no, i had not heard of it
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ ardchoille's way is better ;)
<hazzy> jmichaelx: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<jmichaelx> hazzy: ty, will do
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: Ok, runnning ardchoille's method
<psyco> jmichaelx: its to handle compiz, makes stuff easier to configure
<bill> Just upgraded to 10-8 it does not geet along with my video card.
<Tm_T> bill: which is what?
<enzo_> ~/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/Xorg.0.log.desktop
<bill> voodo 3..
<enzo_> ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/albumcovers/cache/130@nocover.png
<OxDeadC0de> does xorg create any files in /tmp ?
<OxDeadC0de> !pastebin | enzo_
<ubottu> enzo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<psyco> how do I change my clokc to 12 hour instead of 24 hour?
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: sorry. I can't pastebin from CTRL+ALT+F1
<bill> right mouse click on the clock
<OxDeadC0de> oh yeah :/
<Tm_T> enzo_: tty1 you mean
<Tm_T> and you can (;)
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ we're looking for files in your home folder though, not in subfolders of your home folder :)
<enzo_> Well, the main thing here is ~/.kde/share/apps/kuser
<psyco> bill: there is no time format setting
<enzo_> Ok
<Tm_T> just use magical commandline browser like lynx
<enzo_> No, nothing there.
<enzo_> Tm_T: I have lynx but don't recall using it in quite some time.
<mog_>  JohnFlux2 please are you available few minutes ?
<bill> Your right. Sorry..I'm 0 for 3 today.
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm on 8.10 w/ kernel 2.6.27 and I'm trying to setup the fglrx driver. aticonfig segfaults with the following: Nov  2 13:38:37 kerwin kernel: [81872.270803] aticonfig[24966]: segfault at c ip 080539fd sp bfb12790 error 6 in aticonfig[8048000+34000]
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ try chown draik:draik /home/draik -R
<kkerwin> * above is from dmesg/syslog. The segfault is preventing me from configuring X11 to use the fglrx driver, and so I am stuck on VESA at the moment. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: Done. Had to be done with sudo, BTW.
<OxDeadC0de> did that help? ^^
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: I'll check. Just a moment
<OxDeadC0de> if not, you can always simply backup your home folder (mv /home/draik /home/draik-backup), erase the draik user, then re-add it
<OxDeadC0de> make sure you have another admin user before doing that though (or have set a password to the root account so you can log into that)
<miguel> Hola
<jm> hi
<jm> I installed Kubuntu and seems ok
<jm> however, I'm getting a messed up image somethimes
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: ummmm....
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: WOOHOO! WE GOT IT!
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ yay!!!!!!!!
<jm> like a flicker...        every 5 or 10 seconds
<jm> any ideas, guys?
<jmichaelx> hmm, there are some things that fusion-icon will not allow me to select
<ardchoille> OxDeadC0de: May I pm you?
<draik> SWEET!
<tokah> does krandr work for anyone
<hazzy> jmichaelx: Such as?
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Now, onto more pressing matters.
<kkerwin> tokah: Aye.
<OxDeadC0de> ardchoille if you wish :)
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Do you.. or do you not... in fact.. know... the word?
<jmichaelx> hazzy: well, snow, for example
<OxDeadC0de> draik: which word? :P
<tokah> kkerwin, for some reason my does nothing but change the resolution, if i want to change were one monitor is i have to use xrandr in terminal
<draik> OxDeadC0de: B-b-b--b-b-b-BIRD BIRD BIRD, Bird is the word...
<larsivi> anyone about not working ctrl+f in konqueror?
<kkerwin> tokah: Lo siento, but I'm afraid that I can't help you there ... :-(
<hazzy> jmichaelx: Ah, interesting...I'll upgrade compiz-fusion and tell you whether I experience the same
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm on 8.10 w/ kernel 2.6.27 and I'm trying to setup the fglrx driver. aticonfig segfaults with the following: Nov  2 13:38:37 kerwin kernel: [81872.270803] aticonfig[24966]: segfault at c ip 080539fd sp bfb12790 error 6 in aticonfig[8048000+34000]
<Kubuntu_N00b> seems nice, but that flickering is damn annoying
<kkerwin> * above is from dmesg/syslog. The segfault is preventing me from configuring X11 to use the fglrx driver, and so I am stuck on VESA at the moment. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
<Kubuntu_N00b> this thing is troublesome... any ideas what it is and how to fix it?
<mog_> can you help me please?
<hazzy> Don't ask if we can help you, just ask the question
<draik> What is the command to see if I have glx running on this?
<jchonig> jchonig anyone on zaphoding and 8.10?
<jt66> !please >mog_
<ubottu> mog_, please see my private message
<OxDeadC0de> draik: glxinfo
<mog_> sorry ok
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Oh yay! Segfault!
<Kubuntu_N00b> So... nobody can help me with that?
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi everyone, ive got a problem with kubuntu - how do i get the files off my mobile phone using bluetooth?
<OxDeadC0de> draik crud, yet more problems.. how'd you end up getting all these issues to begin with?
<draik> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<rien-ne-va-plus> and why are the bluetooth tools only accessible via console?
<hazzy> Kubuntu_N00b: Sorry, no ideas
<mog_> so, i would run compiz-fusion on VIA Unichrome S3G graphic card
<Kubuntu_N00b> That's so bad... Kubuntu looks leaps and bounds better than ubuntu
<Kubuntu_N00b> but that flickering is going to make me kill someone
<OxDeadC0de> draik: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Sure. Just a nano
<OxDeadC0de> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mog_>  JohnFlux2 are you busy ?
<hazzy> Kubuntu_N00b: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482398
<draik> OxDeadC0de: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66409/
<howtoo> anybody know of some good ipod software for linux? preferably QT4 =)
<mog_> i search a web site link about compiz-fusion with VIA Unichrome S3G graphic card
<howtoo> and, it should be girlfriendly
<howtoo> =)
<coreymon77> howtoo: well you can do the most girl friendly thing of all and just run itunes with wine?
<Kubuntu_N00b> hmm... not exactly my case...
<Kubuntu_N00b> it's like everything messes up on the Screen, but rearrange on a split second
<Kubuntu_N00b> like a glitch
<coreymon77> afaik wine can run itunes
<OxDeadC0de> draik: try making it look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66411/ (Without all the modelines in the monitor section, those are there for when I launch fullscreen apps like wine games that have a smaller resolution, so it uses the right refresh rate for my lcd)
<coreymon77> but theres also amarok and other stuff like that
<rien> is there any software to use kubuntu with a mobile phone via bluetooth?
<ardchoille> howtoo: I was told amarok can handle ipods
<OxDeadC0de> and remove the pci-id from the device section
<coreymon77> ardchoille: it can
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<howtoo> oh, sweet
<coreymon77> howtoo: what ipod btw
<Kubuntu_N00b> it's kubuntu related as that doesn't happens with Xubuntu or Ubuntu
<Kubuntu_N00b> so, there must be something related to KDE
<howtoo> coreymon77: uh, dunno
<OxDeadC0de> draik: I mean the busid, yours is probably different
<howtoo> 4gb
<coreymon77> howtoo: is it a touch?
<hazzy> Kubuntu_N00b: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<howtoo> nope
<Kubuntu_N00b> Intel Integrated
<coreymon77> howtoo: okay then, amarok can do it
<howtoo> coreymon77: cool =)
<ardchoille> coreymon77: amarok can't handle the touch?
<Kubuntu_N00b> Intel Mobile 915GM
<coreymon77> ardchoille: most things have issues with the touch
<coreymon77> ardchoille: with one of those, youre better off wine'ing itunes
<ardchoille> ok, I'll remember to not buy the touch
<OxDeadC0de> draik: so like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/66414/
<coreymon77> ardchoille: i have one, and not to say i dont love it (especially after jailbreaking) but, many things have issues with it
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66415/
<Kubuntu_N00b> Intel Mobile 915GM, hazzy
<coreymon77> ardchoille: then again, i have a mac to handle my ipod anyways :P
<hazzy> Kubuntu_N00b: Alright
<ardchoille> hehe
<OxDeadC0de> draik: remove the subsection display too
<OxDeadC0de> draik: those rely on the modelines existing in the monitor section
<OxDeadC0de> draik: just copy/paste the last one I posted ;)
<Kubuntu_N00b> also, it's not Compiz related as I shutted it down and still getting this weird thing
<hazzy> Kubuntu_N00b: PM me the output of lsmod
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SiDi> Hi peeps
<hazzy> Err, ok, pastebin
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Done.
<draik> Reboot?
<OxDeadC0de> draik just control+alt+backspace, it will restart xorg
<Julien> Hi!
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Ha! Forgot about that.
<draik> Hope to be right back...
<jussi01> draik: wait!
<jussi01> doh!
<enzo_> jussi01: What?
<OxDeadC0de> jussi01 he still has a user on this chat, , enzo_ is him too ;)
<jussi01> OxDeadC0de: you need alt+e as well after the ctrl alt backspace...
<Julien> How can I change the theme in Kde 4.0?
<jussi01> enzo_: ^^
<OxDeadC0de> jussi01 alt+e?
<jussi01> OxDeadC0de: ctrl alt backspace takes you to the kdm login, but doesnt actually restart x
<jussi01> alt+e at kdm login actully restarts x
<OxDeadC0de> jussi01 it kills xorg, kdm starts another x session
<enzo_> yup
<jtechidna> yup
<SiDi> !wiki change theme
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * SiDi slaps ubottu 
<jussi01> SiDi: !!!
 * enzo_ slaps SiDi
<SiDi> Well, Julien's wondering, and all of you do know the answer !
<jussi01> !owner > SiDi
<ubottu> SiDi, please see my private message
<hazzy> Kubuntu_N00b: This didn't happen in Ubuntu?
<Kubuntu_N00b> nope
<Kubuntu_N00b> neither in XFCE
<enzo_> I'm curious...
<enzo_> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<enzo_> Ah
<ardchoille> it's jussi01's bot :)
 * SiDi slaps jussi01 then.
<enzo_> jussi01: Well, that makes it double
 * SiDi runs.
<enzo_> WTH?
<jussi01> enzo_: ?
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ ?
<enzo_> SiDi just slapped jussi01
<hazzy> Kubuntu_N00b: Sorry, I have no other ideas
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: :( It didn't work
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ xorg still starts though right?
<Kubuntu_N00b> thanks, hazzy
<Kubuntu_N00b> i guess that I should go back to Gnome then... this flickering or glitching or whatever is killing my eyes
<enzo_> OxDeadC0de: Nope. Took me to the TTY1
<enzo_> Restored mine right now and I'm back into Kubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ hmm, try erasing the DefaultDepth line from xorg.conf
<enzo_> Why doesn't Yakuake remember my settings for 100% width and 50% height?
<OxDeadC0de> enzo that might require the subsection display to exist, which we removed
<OxDeadC0de> enzo_ kde doesn't kill it properly, simply set it to your preffered settings, then close yakuake via the close button on it, then restart it
<enzo_> Was about to do that. Thanks
<snikker> hi, i've updatd to 8.10 and now i can't read the name of files that contain iso8859-15 chars, can you help me please?
<OxDeadC0de> /w enzo_ and to get glx to work, try this xorg.conf then :/, if it doesn't work restore yours again ^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/66420/
<OxDeadC0de> oops :P
<draik> OxDeadC0de: I'm about to use the Hardware Drivers to enable nVidia
<OxDeadC0de> draik: that's a good idea ;)
<gsa10132> is Azureus the commonly used bittorrent client on Linux? I'm about to give up on that.. I have opened both the UDP and TCP ports (internally and externally), have uPnP activated, and ports are forwarded, but I still can't connect to other peers..
<draik> gsa10132: Why not use ktorrent?
<OxDeadC0de> gsa10132 I typically use uTorrent with wine
<gsa10132> hmm, yeah, I'll probably try something else.. Azureus is just killing me..
<draik> I used Azureus about 2-3 years ago when I was using windows XP
<vurv> where do you go to get more window decorations for KDE4?
<OxDeadC0de> kde-look.org
<vurv> OxDeadC0de: which category though?
<rien-ne-va-plus> does anybody around here know a good software to use your mobile phone with kubuntu?
<rien-ne-va-plus> like data exchange?
<vurv> i just upgraded to Intrepid last night
<vurv> so this is my first time in KDE4
<OxDeadC0de> vurv: the window decorations section?
<vurv> OxDeadC0de: so the 3.x ones apply to 4?
<draik> OxDeadC0de: I can't get it to activate. pressing the button doesn't do anything.
<OxDeadC0de> vurv: there's a native kde4 section
<OxDeadC0de> draik: could the existing install of the nvidia drivers you have going be conflicting with it?
<vurv> OxDeadC0de: yeah, i'm totally blind
<vurv> just saw that
<draik> OxDeadC0de: At the bottom, it says that an older version of this driver is in use.
<draik> OxDeadC0de: IIRC, that didn't stop me last time
<OxDeadC0de> draik: Ahh, well, you can either remove it, or in the section "Device" add: driver "nv" to make sure it's not in use (and sudo rmmod nvidia - after restarting xorg with the nv driver)
<OxDeadC0de> in xorg.conf
<janorcutt> ayo ppl wats krakin
<psyco> ntm just all hatin on dem bugs
<janorcutt> damn baby kde 4 got a few
<psyco> XD no shiz
<Dragnslicer> Is it my imagination, or did the 8.04 -> 8.10 upgrade not add a grub entry for the new kernel?
<janorcutt> dont know bout upgade i came from gentoo peeps
<psyco> o-m-f-g
<rien-ne-va-plus> does kdebluetooth4 work? it doesnt work for me. is there a patch?
<psyco> SMB is wokgin again for me
<janorcutt> wat
<psyco> i've missed smb for sooo long  and its finally back XD
<janorcutt> just transfered all my media with smb... omg so good
<Dragnslicer> rien-ne-va-plus: the release notes say that Bluetooth doesn't work in Kubuntu 8.10 yet
<janorcutt> probably have to revert ot an earlier vers of the bluetooth stack
<janorcutt> also make sure its enabled in the kernel
<rien-ne-va-plus> how can i install kdebluetooth3?
<janorcutt> use apt-get install
<jtechidna> rien-ne-va-plus: it's not a problem on kde's end
<jtechidna> bluetooth broke it and kdebluetooth needs an update
<jtechidna> since kdebluetooth for kde3 is broken it wouldn't work either
<jtechidna> er, since kdebluetooth for kde3 is older
<janorcutt> if the blurtooth works...
<jtechidna> They updated the bluetooth stack, which broke kdebluetooth
<jtechidna> the current kdebluetooth needs updated to cope with the changes
<janorcutt> not sure my end
<janorcutt> bluetooth worked last time i checked with 8.04
<jtechidna> since kde3's kbluetooth is older than kde4's kbluetooth, there's no way it will work
<tacosarecool> hello
<janorcutt> y not, linux is so versitile, it can be made to work
<tacosarecool> favro I just reinstalled the proprietary drivers it works fine now
<tacosarecool> I'm pretty sure
<tacosarecool> Anyway thanks for your time bye
<Adam24_> I've got a question.
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Your last xorg.conf did it.
<OxDeadC0de> draik cool :), grats
<janorcutt> yes adam
<snikker> Adam24_: just ask the question
<draik> OxDeadC0de: I know there's something else, but heck if I can remember right now. Oh well. Thanks for all the help. Much appreciated.
<OxDeadC0de> draik: any time :) glad to be of service
<Adam24_> is Kubuntu 8.10 a modified version of KDE 4.1.2 or does it have a vanilla kde4 desktop by default?
<draik> I remember now. How do I get rid of the menu on the left side of Konqueror?
<OxDeadC0de> it's modified a bit, at least I know the python bindings for plasma were backported for kubuntu
<jtechidna> Adam24_: it has several patches from KDE 4.1.3, taskmanager tooltips, as well as a customly-config'd panel
<sourcemaker> how can I remove old kde3 programms in intrepid... which are not more required after upgrade from gusty...
<jtechidna> where arrangement of applets have been modified
<sourcemaker> like kpdf
<Adam24_> but on the outside it still has the KDE square logo in the bottom-right corner?
<jtechidna> on the outside of what?
<draik> sourcemaker: sudo apt-get autoremove should take care of that for you
<sourcemaker> draik: no... does not work
<jtechidna> Adam24_: do you mean the menu launcher button in the bottom left?
<jtechidna> if so, yes, that is the KDE symbol
<frinuxfr> hi
<sourcemaker> draik: it does not take care for that
<rien-ne-va-plus> how do i downgrade my kdebluetooth4 to version 3 to make it work?
<janorcutt> it still kde baby
<OxDeadC0de> draik dunno about that one sry
<frinuxfr> it seems the upgrade to 8.10 has some problems :-(
<jtechidna> rien-ne-va-plus: it's not a matter of downgrading kdebluetooth
<jtechidna> you'll need to downgrade bluetooth itself
<frinuxfr> kde lost all settings
<rien-ne-va-plus> o.O
<frinuxfr> and I've got no task bar
<frinuxfr> I wonder how to fix that
<OxDeadC0de> rien: you can either boot to an older kernel which has the old bluetooth stack, or you can find another program that's been updated for the new bluetooth stack already, or wait for kdebluetooth to be updated
<rien-ne-va-plus> alright
<Cheaterman_> Hi everyone.
<rien-ne-va-plus> which kernel version had the old bluetooth stack?
<Cheaterman_> I'm tryin to boot a 6.10 CD on a comp and it doesn't work atm, all seems well but I get dropped to a blackscreen with a nice white _ blinking;
<draik> Was katapult removed in Ibex?
<draik> !info katapult
<ubottu> Package katapult does not exist in intrepid
<coreymon77> i dont think 6.10 is still supported, is it?
<Cheaterman_> What am I supposed to do ? (except downloading hh or II)
<Cheaterman_> coreymon77, nope it's not anymore
<Cheaterman_> But I can't wait and DL another ISO
<coreymon77> upgrade
<Cheaterman_> Too long, and internet too slow for this (hey, this iso is like 700mb !)
<coreymon77> use the torrents
<coreymon77> they are much faster
<Cheaterman_> DL is at 60kbps max :s
<OxDeadC0de> cheaterman_ order a free cd? (shipit.kubuntu.org)
<OxDeadC0de> but that would take longer than to d/l the iso
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Cheaterman_> OxDeadC0de, I'm supposed to repair a PC right now :p
<nejode> frinuxfr: kde3.5 or 4.1?
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<Cheaterman_> OxDeadC0de, exactly
<Cheaterman_> I only lack of time atm
<coreymon77> we cant help you, 6.10 is no longer supported, and the bugs in it are fixed
<Cheaterman_> Eeeerf
<Cheaterman_> Okay
<coreymon77> the torrents are fast
<Cheaterman_> Never mind then :s
<coreymon77> try the others
<draik> Is there an alternative to katapult?
<jtechidna> draik: krunner, it's installed by default
 * janorcutt is listning to Turisas - One More on Amarok
<chrisruls00> Is there a way to change the key-binding of krunner?
<Dragnslicer> Is it just me, or is Konsole very broken in 8.10?
<Cheaterman_> Even if I got no help, thanks ^^
<Cheaterman_> (Was prepared to it)
<Cheaterman_> Have a nice day everyone
<sourcemaker> can I use the following command... to remove kde3 programms using kde4? sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a
<chrisruls00> Konsole is fine for me, my main problem is my NVidia 96 series driver isn't working, and for some reason when I type random short black lines flash on the screen real fast.
<draik> jtechidna: That is the run command, same as ALT+F2.  I guess it's the same thing.
<Dragnslicer> chrisruls00: sounds like the issue I just had. Check what kernel you're booted into
<chrisruls00> how do I check that?
<karl> in 8.10, why is vim-tiny installed by default, and not vim?
<OxDeadC0de> chrisruls00: uname -r
<karl> It took me a while to figure out why :syntax on wasn't working
<chrisruls00> 2.6.27-7-generic
<Dragnslicer> chrisruls00: try running the hardware driver manager
<pwnu> anybody here running dropbox?
<Dragnslicer> KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<chrisruls00> I've already tried.
<chrisruls00> the ubuntu and nvidia website both state 96 series dosen't work
<jtechidna> there's an update to the 96 series coming
<NamShub> I do not have sound in any non-kde apps...
<NamShub> anyone know what might cuase that?
<chrisruls00> yeah, thats what I've heard. I tried installing the new beta, and It actually installed unlike the other virsions, but when I configure xorg.conf the xserver just gives me a screen with multi-colored vertical lines.
 * draik is listening to City by Hollywood Undead on Swan Songs [Amarok]
<hazzy> Call the church police!
<draik> LOL
<hazzy> Peter: Listen Lois, I know you're a feminist and I think that's adorable, but this is grown-up time and I'm the man.
<hazzy> Sorry, having too much fun with Uberscript
<howtoo> somebody else has problems with hda_intel sound in 8.10?
<draik> Peter: You'd better watch who you're calling a child, Lois. Because if I'm a child, you know what that makes you? A Pedophile. And I'll be damned if I'm gonna be lectured by a pervert.
<hazzy> Why Beer Is Better Than A Woman. - Beer labels come off without a fight.
<hazzy> Er, oops
<XenThraL> I keep getting a message
<XenThraL> in KDE or gnome
<XenThraL> "art error"
<XenThraL> something about CPU usage
<ten_> Hi
<iPwnU> anybody here running dropbox?
<slow-motion> n8
<Dragnslicer> Has anyone figured out how to fix this stupid knotify/phonon crash?
<mrunagi> does anyone know how to fix 'could not commit changes' errors when trying to upgrade?
<psyco> !info azureus
<ubottu> azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 10054 kB, installed size 11488 kB
<mrunagi> !commit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commit
<mrunagi> can you upgrade from the live cd?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- lookin or suggestions -- i use IRC extensively -- on a variety of servers -- ive messed with the following clients - -with the associated problems -- konversation -- problems with notificatins - disabling shuts off ALL notification on a chan not just sound, KVIRC -- fantastic  -but very unstable, Xchat --works but ugly and not real feature rich, MIRC - dear lord WHY? kopete -- per channel notification (sound) does not work - - im looking fo
<W8TAH> r ideas / input etc - -anyone have suggestions?
<tbr281> whats the correct sudo command line for firefox3?
<ardchoille> tbr281: firefox doesn't work for your user?
<ArkoldThos> W8TAH: here konversation is working very nice :D
<W8TAH> konversation is great -- except for the notification problem -- if that could be fixed -- id be on it in an instant -- but wehn i turn off sound notifications on a chan, it also disables the color change on the tab/tree and i loose track of the convos in the chan
<tbr281> ok then what about kde4?
<ArkoldThos> :/
<tbr281> last time i was given an incorrect line and it screwed up my machine
<W8TAH> ArkoldThos, i appreciate the suggestion
<tbr281> ardchoille: tried installing FF3 and it gave me a beta that mozilla is currently working on
<trv> I upgraded my system from kubuntu hardy to intrepid with kde4, and in nautilus, .doc files are associated with wine for some odd reason. If i right click, go at 'open with' and choose open office writer, and remember this association, it opens correctly, but it forgets the file association, so next time it wants to open it with wine again!
<ardchoille> tbr281: firefox is in the repos. why did you install it manually? Testing purposes?
<trv> this does not happen in konqueror though
<tbr281> ardchoille: i did install from repos
<ardchoille> tbr281: Then it should run fine with your user. I don't mean to be a pain but what exactly is the problem?
<tbr281> thats why i'm asking to see if i made a mistake when i sudo'ed it
<ardchoille> tbr281: check to see if any files in your home are owned by root;  find ~ -user root
<ardchoille> I'll bet there are some and root shouldn't own any of the files in your home.
<tbr281> just forget about it, i'm gunna try installing it once i get kde4 on here
<Dragnslicer> Well, this upgrade wasn't as painless as it should have been
<ardchoille> ok. but I just wanted to tell you that firefox is one of the apps that you should never have to run as root
<tbr281> right
<Dragnslicer> And knotify/phonon crashing doesn't seem to be fixed
<tbr281> can you give me the correct command line for kde4?
<ardchoille> tbr281: to run firefox as the root user?
<tbr281> no
<tbr281> just want to get kde4 and then i'll figure out the rest
<ardchoille> tbr281: I've never had an upgrade go well so I don't mess with them, but I can do this for you
<ardchoille> !upgrade | tbr281
<ubottu> tbr281: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Neutrinux> Hi. I'm new in here. I just installed intrepid, and the only thing not working is printing : when i do in a term "lpr file.pdf" it perfectly works. But when I print the same file from a graphic app only a blank page comes out. Is it known?
<tbr281> thnx
<ardchoille> yw
<Traveler1> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and when  I try and start it up, it comes up with "starting kdm" and "starting kdm-kde4" " cannot start kdm-kde4 Not default display manager", then drops to command login prompt
<Traveler1> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and when  I try and start it up, it comes up with "starting kdm" and "starting kdm-kde4" " cannot start kdm-kde4 Not default display manager", then drops to command login prompt
<Neutrinux> maybe a dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Traveler1> kz
<Traveler1> brb
<Traveler1> I'll go try
<larsivi> wtf is firefox doing? it is constantly using 18% CPU and I don't even use it beyond having it open - my 7 konqueror windows use nothing
<emiliano> buonasera a tutti
<emiliano> come faccio ad installare firefox3 su kubuntu senza tirarmi dietro mezzo gnome?
<Traveler1> Neutrinux, didn't work
<Traveler1> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and when  I try and start it up, it comes up with "starting kdm" and "starting kdm-kde4" " cannot start kdm-kde4 Not default display manager", then drops to command login prompt
<Traveler1> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and when  I try and start it up, it comes up with "starting kdm" and "starting kdm-kde4" " cannot start kdm-kde4 Not default display manager", then drops to command login prompt
<ardchoille> emiliano: italiano? espanol?
<Dragnslicer> Traveler1: sounds like the problem I had, which was the new kernel version not being added to the grub menu
<emiliano> ardchoille: italiano
<W8TAH> Traveler1, repeating will only get you yelled at by the ops
<ardchoille> !it | emiliano
<ubottu> emiliano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<emiliano> ok
<Traveler1> Dragonath, how'd you fix it?
<Dragnslicer> Traveler1- what does uname -r say?
<Traveler1> I don't know
<Traveler1> I'm at my neighbors house
<Traveler1> xD
<ardchoille> hehe
<Dragnslicer> I fixed it by adding the menu entry for the new kernel
<Dragnslicer> The problem is a conflict between the updated nVidia drivers and the old kernel
<Traveler1> Dragnslicer, can you tell me how to do that in PM
<Traveler1> =)\
<Dragnslicer> Copy and paste the entries for the old kernel, then change the numbers
<ardchoille> Dragnslicer: actually that is related to Kubuntu so probably best in channel so others can learn
<Dragnslicer> ardchoille- I wasn't going to answer his message anyway
<ardchoille> ok
<Dragnslicer> I've been on IRC long enough
<ardchoille> :)
<Dragnslicer> s/long enough/way too long/
<Traveler1> Dragnslicer, can you give me step by step instructions
<Traveler1> in here then
<Traveler1> ><
<Dragnslicer> Not unless you can follow them one at a time
<Traveler1> crap ><
<Traveler1> my computer is at my house
<Traveler1> I'm at a friends house
<Dragnslicer> I changed the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from nvidia to vesa to get a semi-usable desktop, then opened /boot/grub/menu.lst in kate, copied/pasted the sections for the old kernel, and changed the numbers to the new kernel version
<Traveler1> because i only have one computer
<Traveler1> how do you edit a file in command?
<Dragnslicer> nano
<Traveler1> ty
<yoan> hello
<draik_> I don't have any audio with my laptop install
<draik_> It's a fresh install from the LiveCD
<Dragnslicer> Is there any way to get knotify to use something other than phonon?
<draik_> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<jussi01> draik: do you have more than one audiointerface?
<axel> Hello! Is there Katapult or something similar in KDE4?
<marekt> jussi01 i have simmilar problem but on desktop
<jussi01> draik: check in system settings ->sound -> and set the correct device priority
<draik> jussi01: No, just one.
<marekt> axel, try alt+f2
<marekt> its called krunner
<ardchoille> how do you change yakuake skins?
<axel> marekt: Tanks. Is it the same as in KDE 3.5?
<draik> ardchoille: Menu > Configure Yakuake
<draik> ardchoille: Appearance section is what you want, specifically
<draik> jussi01: I only have one device listed in all sections.
<marekt> axel it is different, but works simmilar
<ardchoille> draik: there is no Menu > Configure
<jussi01> draik: and you have checked in alsamixer all the volumes are up? (hint: alsamixer in terminal)
<draik> ardchoille: When you press the down arrow at the bottom right corner of Yakuake, it shows the menu. At the bottom of the list, Configure Yakuake
<axel> marekt: Thanks for the hint. I'll try it later.
<draik> jussi01: I'll check in terminal, but yes.
<ardchoille> draik: ah, ok, didn't see that tiny button. Thanks :)
<draik> ardchoille: :) NP, any time.
<draik> jussi01: Everything is in the red levels with the exception of Line and 2 "3D Contrl"
<draik> jussi01: Ok, now everything is at 100
<jussi01> draik: lappy od desktop?
<draik_> laptop
<jussi01> soundcard?
<draik_> Generic sound card from Intel; came with Dell
<humpback> Hello all
<humpback> I installed Kubuntu 8.10
<jussi01> draik: give me the full listing from lspci?
<KDesk> How can I add a favorite (a directory, folder) in the kickoff menu witch has spaces? It adds the spaces like this  "Folder%20Name""
<humpback> is there a simple way to change to Ubuntu or di I need to do a full install?
<Dragnslicer> humpback- you can install ubuntu-desktop
<deftone> humpback: change from a different distro?
<axel> Now I have a different question: I intend to by a new cell wich should easily synchronize with KDE4 (beside contacs, tasks, dates also data). Other desirable features would be: GPS-receiver, programmable (there should be the possibility to write programs for it), G3/UMTS, WLAN (g-standard), IR)
<jussi01> humpback: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<axel> Does anybody know a cell matching these requirements?
<jussi01> axel: N96.
<thedark_> how do I install a python app?
<jussi01> thedark_: which one?
<thedark_> gdick
<thedark_> it is a Korean-English dictionary
<humpback> deftone: kubunto 8.10 to ubunto 8.10
<draik_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<deftone> hmmm....i would do a full install of ubuntu 8.10.....in my opinion kubuntu has some serious bugs if u try to just get rid of kde4
<draik> jussi01: Sorry for the delay. Never setup a default browser with the laptop yet.
<axel> jussi01: Thanks. That phone seems really cool!
<jussi01> axel: only thing Im not _certain_ on is the contact sync...
<jussi01> axel: its very similar to the n95, so google around a bit
 * hazzy gives Nobody Windoze XP
<axel> jussi01: Thanks for the hint. The synchronization is the condition sine qua non: no deal without that.
<thedark_> I have a setup.py
 * hazzy gives Nobody GOD
<thedark_> I assume I do something with that?
<jussi01> thedark_: are you familiar with terminal commands?
<deftone> what's the easiest way to remove firefox?
<jussi01> thedark_: if so, then change to the directory that file is in, and do: ./setup.py
<emiliano> how can I install firefox 3 on kubuntu without installing the gnome dependencies?
<axel> deftone: I'd try: sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get autoremove
<jussi01> deftone: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<deftone> that will remove all the dependencies?
<axel> deftone: the command after && is for cleaning the system from packages that are not needed any more.
<axel> deftone: It should.
<deftone> k got ya...thanks guys
<ardchoille> axel:  sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove firefox
<thedark_> its giving me an error saying I need an additional command or something
<ardchoille> axel: the --auto-remove was added not too long ago
<deftone> ok that was weird....it didn't remove it at all...lol
<axel> ardchoille: I didn't know that so far. Thanks for the hint.
<ardchoille> yw
<jussi01> emiliano: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox
<jussi01> emiliano: that should give you the basics only.
<hazzy> #kubuntu achieved a max peak of 378 users by client09 on Sun Nov  2 16:00:34 2008.
<emiliano> i'll try tnxs
 * hazzy gives jussi01 Tintin's father Herge
<Wicked> hello all. is there any kinda program running by default that caches file locations? i know of updatedb....but im wondering if there is any in kde.....
<Atomic_UE> Using Ubuntu 8.10 I installed kubuntu-desktop. When I'm in KDE the kNetworkManager  applet doesn't connect to anything unless I connect via the original gnome nm-applet. the kNetworkManager see and lets me enter passwords/settings for wifi networks but it won't actually connect or even try to connect to anything
<jeiworth> skype 2.0.0.27 does not show own webcam-image, i.e. it does until i receive the video signal from my counterpart, anyone know anything about this? or is my skype-config crud?
<thedark_> here is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66486/
<draik_> jussi01: Sorry for taking so long... http://paste.ubuntu.com/66487/
<thedark_> anyone?
<KDesk> I have deleted all window specific sizes but every time I open a program (kate, konsole, etc) the size is the same, the default. What can I do?
<thedark_> I'm sure its a really simple problem...
<benjamin_> does anyone know when openoffice will be rolled out to 8.04?
<ardchoille> benjamin_: uhm OO.o ships with 8.04
<coreymon77> benjamin_: it isnt in the repos yet?
<draik> jussi01: Any luck with my lspci?
<benjamin_> ardchoille: 2.4 does, yes, but i'm hoping for 3.0
<ardchoille> benjamin_: Ah, ok
<benjamin_> coreymon77: i was hoping adept_manager would update it for me...
<draik> What is the purpose to showing the dashboard?
<kevbuntu> hey everybody! this is my first visit to irc
<coreymon77> kevbuntu: hi buddy, welcome!
<kevbuntu> thank you!
<kevbuntu> irc is really cool
<kevbuntu> i like it
<kevbuntu> can i connect to another channel in the same window? say linxforums.org?
<Tann> Hello
<deftone> what's the best terminal manager for ultimate ubuntu?
<benjamin_> the version upgrade button doesn't appear in adept manager, is there another way to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<coreymon77> deftone: regular old terminal works perfectly fine
<draik> !upgrade | benjamin_
<ubottu> benjamin_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<draik> deftone: I like Yakuake. I have it in my ~/.kde/Autostart and it's just a button away
<draik> kevbuntu: It's a window/tab per channel or server.
<benjamin_> draik: any chance instructions exist for kde? I don't really know where the equivalent menus are at
<draik> Same thing
<draik> K Menu > System > ...
<draik> It's all there
<cn28h> How do I find the "restricted drivers manager" in Intrepid? I never bothered with them before, but with the compositing effects that are enabled now it's a little sluggish.. so I figured I'd see if proprietary drivers make any difference
<draik> cn28h: K Menu > Application > System > Hardware Devices
<draik> Sorry, Hardware Drivers
<benjamin_> draik: in the "updates" tab in adept, there is no option for selecting "release upgrades"
<cn28h> draik, it jut says that there are no proprietary drivers in use but doesn't give me an option to enable anything.. does that mean that none are available for my hardware?
<draik> benjamin_: It's not in Adept
<draik> cn28h: That may be the case or you don't have the restricted packages enabled/installed.
<cn28h> ah
<benjamin_> draik: then where else in kmenu > system should i look? there aren't all that many options in there
<Nicho2> hi
<draik> benjamin_: Hold up. Let me get the instructions from the site.
<Nicho2> I tried to upgrade to kubuntu but now I only get a black screen when x11 should start up
<Nicho2> the x server seems to be running though
<Search4Lancer> hey all: I'm upgrading to Ibex, and it's stuck at 99% searching for obsolete software - but the reboot message came up and icon is in the bar -- shall I reboot now, or is it really still searching?
<arrrghhh> so kde4 is kinda cool.  i miss some 3.5 stuff... but i'm hoping it'll get more configurable.  i'm wondering if anyone has experience setting up Xorg?  every dist-upgrade i've done it's been a hassle trying to get my separate X screens to work right.  i have twinview working now for one monitor, but the main monitor won't go to its max res.
<draik> benjamin_: K Menu > System > Update Manager
<draik> That is where it will all begin
<Nicho2> even booting from the intrepid cd gives leads to a black screen on my system
<benjamin_> draik: i don't have "Update Manager" I do have "Adept Manager", is that equivalent?
<draik> No
<arrrghhh> benjamin_, update-manager i believe is based on synaptic.  it's gtk at the least.
<ardchoille> for anyone who wants to make a button to open yakuake, use this command: dcop yakuake DCOPInterface slotToggleState
<arrrghhh> are you doing a dist-upgrade benjamin_ ?
<benjamin_> found instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ardchoille> dcop rocks!
<benjamin_> they're a bit different than the ubuntu ones, fyi
<draik> ardchoille: A button?
<kevbuntu> ok i got it. thanks man! how do I change my nickname??
<draik> kevbuntu: use "/nick YourNewName"
<ardchoille> draik: for any other means of opening besides the key
<arrrghhh> benjamin_, best way i think is something like do-dist-upgrade or something like that.
<draik> ardchoille: Gotcha. Side question, what's with DCOP and replacing ... I can't recall what it is now, but it replaced something.
<kevbuntu> just right into the text line that i write my messages in??
<ardchoille> draik: Hmm.. can't remember
<arrrghhh> benjamin_, do-release-upgrade is the "best" way imho.
#kubuntu 2009-10-26
<Gildx> #AI
<sithlord48> hows it going every one ?
<Liw-_>  ha
<Liw-_> ups
<qwebirc45876> Anybody here?
<BluesKaj> qwebirc45876, nope , just us ghosts
<qwebirc45876> Well.
<qwebirc45876> Ok.
<qwebirc45876> I know how to code some.
<qwebirc45876> And I am interested in developing for Ubuntu.
<qwebirc45876> If I could help out coding
<qwebirc45876> But I don't know where to start...
<qwebirc45876> Where do I learn?
<shiretok0> what can I expect to experience with the rc of kubuntu? should I wait for final?
<BluesKaj> shiretok0, ask in #ubuntu+1
<shiretok0> ok
<shiretok0> it was ignored
<shiretok0> isn't this for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> both kde and gnome
<asobi> i can't install pidgin. why?
<CupofDice> is this the command to chmod a folder to my username? " chmod -r Folder User " ? If not, then what is it?
<JontheEchidna> chmod -r CupofDice.CupofDice folder
<CupofDice> I am trying to move files off of my ntfs ext hd, and I am losing them. I was able to move some without problem, but dolphin gives me "could not read /media/disk/folder". When I autoskip, the folder and files disappears from the Ext HD, but they don't appear in my Home folder. Any ideas?
<CupofDice> Well, the folder does appear in my home/user, but there is nothing in it
<efren> hi
<Byron> I am booted through a LiveCD of 7.10 and the external USB data transfer fails. I'm trying to move a DVD iso from my HDD to my external 500GB via USB.
<Byron> Only 1.8GB of the 4.3GB iso were transferred before I got the stall in transfer, then nothing.
<Byron> From 7.10 to current, I can't seem to use the external USB device for transfers. Is it a bad external drive or my motherboard failing the transfer?
<Byron> Actually, I just recalled that I put 2 other DVD iso's from my netbook onto the external just fine; no issues. How can I find out the issue with my desktop?
<jschall> how can i change which kwallet kopete uses?
<compilerwriter> Ladies and gents the update notifier tells me there are 8 udates availiable to me.  Kpackage kit shows me 4 blocked updates.  Where are the other 4, and why are some updates blocked?
<Byron> compilerwriter: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' whatever you see as being held back, just 'sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3 package4'
<smacnay> Is there an app for kde that can create photographic  panorama?
<Lord_Drachenblut> smacnay: there is hugin
<smacnay> yes, and it will work well but nothing for kde specifically?
<Lord_Drachenblut> smacnay: not to my knowledge
<smacnay> I am running kubuntu in a vbox session on a remote computer.  I am thinking of switching over to kde and might install it on my regular machine.
<smacnay> is there a webcam app yet?  kamera?
<smacnay> I am just doing some legwork before installing over a gig of apps on my syste.
<smacnay> m
<smacnay> thanks for the info on panoramas
<Lord_Drachenblut> i think it's webkam or something like that
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edkwok> Does anyone here know where I can find the gcc or c++ compiler on my 9.04 ubuntu load?
<Tamagotono_> edkwok: are you wanting just the gcc or are you looking for a full IDE?
<edkwok> well, I am trying to setup a xbmc and has downloaded the src, but when I try to compile it.
<edkwok> I couldn't find any of the compiler tool and lib as listed
<Tamagotono_> try apt-get install build-essential   it should get you what you need...
<kuffer> hey does anyone by chance know how to set up a LAN Chat System?
<edkwok> thanks Tama;
<niloc> ello everyone
<dizzyd2012> hello all
<dizzyd2012> am i here?
<dizzyd2012> or rather is anyone els?
<jhutchins_lt> Not really.
 * kb9vqf crawls back out of his programming cave for release day ;-)
<kb9vqf> Long time no see!
<kb9vqf> !kde3 is Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty and Karmic do not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic. This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki pages
<keerthi> hai this is keerthi
<keerthi> r u there
<keerthi> i want some help from u
<maco> whats the problem?
<maco> keerthi: you had a question?
<kb9vqf> I guess not ;)
<memenode> meh
<memenode> systray locked up again
<memenode> I really thought 4.3 is gonna be the first release in which basic functions are gonna be stable
<maco> never had that experience
<memenode> programs docked in systray don't respond, that is clicking them there does nothing.. can't bring up kopete, konversation, vlc..
<memenode> choqok..
<memenode> (eh that name is so funny)
<maco> i havent had that issue with choqok or quassel or empathy or the keyboard switcher in the tray....
<maco> it means sparrow in persian
<memenode> oh
<maco> iirc
<memenode> it kinda sounds like the way chicken sound :)
<memenode> cho qok qok qok.. :)
<memenode> anyway.. I guess I gotta kill plasma or something..
<magatz> How to reset to default the windows & application settings in Kde (4.3.2) ?
<kb9vqf> magatz: Do you want to preserve any of your settings or do you just want to wipe everything out?
<magatz> wipe... anyway i've found a way in system settings... sorry for the "noise"
<kb9vqf> It's fine, it's quite here anyway tonight
<kb9vqf> quiet
<dansushi> hello people
<dansushi> i'm thinking of changing to kubuntu
<dansushi> and i was wondering, is troubleshooting on kubuntu and more difficult that on ubuntu?
 * s1id3r0 is away: Gone away for now
<dansushi> also, is 64-bit (k)ubuntu supported very well?
<laci> --- JOIN ---           http://www.hackthat.net/df/ddos/86484/index.hack
<laci> #hungary
 * s1id3r0 is back.
<markyxyz> hello
<markyxyz> anyone here? :)
<markyxyz> can anyone help me out on setting up an ADSL connection on networkmanager? doesn't seem to work, can't obtain an IP
<luis_> hello good nite 2 u all i need your help i just install kubuntu 8.04.2 on a laptop and everytime i want to run adep manager it says that there another process runing an i just cant fix it help plls???
<jussi01> luis_: and you have only one adept going?
<jussi01> !adeptfix | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<luis_> ok
<luis_> ha
<luis_> yes it did actually crahes in the middle of this phyton-poker-network installation
<luis_> i did last comman u gave me and is asking me again for that
<luis_> ok that did fix it :(
<luis_> the sad thing is that i was trying to install poker to play online but it couldnt install it
<luis_> do u know how can i do that ubottu?
<luis_> by the way thanks a lot for telling me how to fix it
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<luis_> whats a bot? soory!!!
<maco> bot as in robot
<jussi01> a robot :)
<luis_> oo i c txs
<jussi01> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Idhan> hi, when I see youtube videos on firefox, the master volumen doesn't have a total effect on the videos.. as example if I decrease the volumen (master) to the mininum , I still can hear the music.. is there any way to correctly configurate the firefox plugin?
<tweek> hey i have a problem with a command trying to install firefox 32bit
<gioele> hello JontheEchidna: In bug #361149 you said that "Application control their own global shortcuts". Do you mean? From a packaging point of view? Because it seems to me that the default global shortcuts for multimedia keys are unrelated to the applications who uses them. For example both Amarok and Kaffeine use the (default) media key bindings.
<gioele> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/361149)
<tweek> hey i have a problem with a command trying to install firefox 32bit
<tweek> hey i have a problem with a command trying to install firefox 32bit
<tweek> hey i have a problem with a command trying to install firefox 32bit
<Mamarok> tweek: you should be a bit more detailed, else we can not help you
<tweek> well no one was talking so i had no one to explain my problem to
<tweek> Create the environment variable file
<tweek> how do i do that?
<slacker_nl> tweek: if you run bash: vi .bashrc ; export EDITOR=vi; now you said your default editor is via a env variable
<slacker_nl> with zsh one would put that in its .zshrc file
<slacker_nl> tweek: google enviroment variables bash (or zsh)
<slacker_nl> or whatever shell you're using
<tweek> um blash isn't fount
<tweek> ops
<tweek> bash
<tweek> lol
<tweek> i didn't typo in term
<tweek> i'm using kubuntu 9.10 i just installed it
<tweek> guess i'll get it tomorrow\
<norteng> hello
<JontheEchidna> gioele: From an application point of view. For example, juk doesn't use meta + c for the global shortcut for play
<norteng> a I'm from Brazil
<gioele> JontheEchidna: hi
<JontheEchidna> gioele: Amarok also combines pause and play into one togglable action
<JontheEchidna> while it would be nice if there was standardization, there isn't in this case :(
<norteng> as I enter the Brazilian channel?
<gioele> JontheEchidna: that is ok, but I'm telling is that if you is that there are standard keycodes like XF86MediaPlay that should be the default for the play action in the global kde bindings that exist regardless of the applications that accepts them
<lovre> im having trouble installing ies4linux, is there an easy way like an archive that only needs to be extracted or something?
<norteng> tem alguem que pode me ajudar ?
<JontheEchidna> gioele: it really should be taken up with KDE anyway. More of a chance to get things to happen in a timely manner
<JontheEchidna> !pt | norteng
<ubottu> norteng: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gioele> JontheEchidna: what do you mean "with KDE". First this is a (K)Ubuntu-specific problem, then upstream KDE might like to change their defaults (that is sensible but not required).
<gioele> The problem right now is that if you install KUbuntu all your multimedia keys do not work in KDE but do work in Gnome applications. Isn't that funny?
<JontheEchidna> We use upstream's defaults for those keybindings
<gioele> JontheEchidna: you can diverge from upstream for a while, to keep consistency with the rest of Ubuntu
<gioele> JontheEchidna: anyway, do you mind if I switch back that bug to kdebase-workspace instead of Amarok?
<JontheEchidna> this bug has nothing to do with kdebase-workspace
<gioele> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace installs the default keybindings
<JontheEchidna> which amarok does not use
<gioele> JontheEchidna: that it (partially) uses. Once I changed the global keybindings, Amarok started working.
<JontheEchidna> It's entirely custom. It just so happens you can change application global keybindings from system settings
<gioele> JontheEchidna: what is entirely custom?
<JontheEchidna> The play/pause shortcut
<JontheEchidna> well, it uses the kde bindings system,  but there is not standard for such things where several apps use the same global keybindings for a specific action
<JontheEchidna> The action itself is custom-defined: https://launchpad.net/bugs/460870
<JontheEchidna> Upstream should change their default binding. 3 days before the release is really too late to do Kubuntu-specific changes like that, and 6 months should be plently to get most KDE apps to use the play multimedia key
<gioele> JontheEchidna: what is that bug you just linked?
<JontheEchidna> that's an excerpt from the amarok source code, where it defines the play/pause shortcut
<JontheEchidna> oh, whoops
<JontheEchidna> wrong link
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302009/
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<gioele> JontheEchidna: I propose you this: move that bug back to kdebase-workspace as a reminder to change the defaults, then open another about the amarok/other apps behavior. What do you think?
<JontheEchidna> Why involve kdebase-workspace at all?
<JontheEchidna> it should be just as easy to remember if it's against amarok
<JontheEchidna> and then file against other apps that need changing
<gioele> JontheEchidna: I see two problems here: 1) KDE default bindings are wrong, 2) Amarok does not use default bindings
<JontheEchidna> those are two separate bugs
<gioele> JontheEchidna: <gioele> JontheEchidna: I propose you this: move that bug back to kdebase-workspace as a reminder to change the defaults, then open another about the amarok/other apps behavior. What do you think?
<gioele> :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, sorry
<JontheEchidna> truth be told I just woke up :)
<arWi> Im currently running kubuntu 9.04. I upgraded the motherboard and display controller. Now my system wont boot. What is the easiest way to make things roll?
<gioele> JontheEchidna: I know that feeling ;)
<JontheEchidna> gioele: I do not believe there is a standard KDE shortcut for pause and play, though
<arWi> now im using old 7.04 which I booted from cd
<gioele> JontheEchidna: yes there is (at least it appears in my global shortcuts dialog)
<JontheEchidna> not all apps even have global shortcuts by default, I don't think
<JontheEchidna> one for all apps?
<arWi> I just dont want to install 7.04 and then upgrade the whole thing. And I dont know if I could burn a bootable cd while on livecd.. ;/
<jussi01> arWi: when you say "your system wont boot" cant you tell me exactly what happens?
<arWi> jussi01: something about trying to access block (or something) outsite partition. And sometimes it says something about bad crc. after this it will return to grub. i
<arWi> Jussi01: and I did try the recovery mode
<jussi01> arWi: try following the lost grub after windows instructions as told by the bot
<jussi01> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> Im off now, laters.
<arWi> jussi01: perhaps I should try with some kernel boot parameters which could provide some debug info?
<ArkoldThos> xddd
<arWi> jussi01: Ill try. tnx.
<JontheEchidna> gioele: Yeah, there's no place I can see where you can set one keybinding that will work with all applications. In the Global Keyboard Shortcuts section of the Keyboard and Mouse module you can change default global keybindings per application
<JontheEchidna> but I can't see any standard KDE play shortcut
<JontheEchidna> kaffeine doesn't even have a global binding by default
<JontheEchidna> juk uses crtl+alt+p
<JontheEchidna> and then amarok uses metza + c
<JontheEchidna> *meta
<gioele> JontheEchidna: you are right: in the Global keyboard shortcut you select independent components. So these shortcuts are not really global.
<JontheEchidna> gioele: they are global in that they work even when the app does not have focus
<gioele> So the really important point is to make them _standard_ keyboard shortcuts and to set them to the default XF86Media* keycodes (at least on Linux)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<gioele> JontheEchidna: can you raise these points to the kde-devel mailing list?
<JontheEchidna> eek :P
<JontheEchidna> I know somebody who tried to do this in the past. I think I'll consult him
<JontheEchidna> well, he tried to do similar shortcut unification
<gioele> JontheEchidna: I remember something on XDG in 2003, but I think it has not been expanded to the then-standardized Media keys
<JontheEchidna> eh... XDG is sadly mostly dead these days :(
<JontheEchidna> somehting of a revival may be trying to happen, so there's hope
<genesis> helo
<virginia> hello
<desconocida> hi
<reagleBRKLN> hi, i'm using kde4.3 and need to print a selection of pages (e.g., 5-8), but don't see the option?!? am I missing it on a different tab.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<MarcoPau> hey, is it possible to unable dolphin preview only on folders? I find it useless for me
<alvin> MarcoPau: Settings -> Configure Dolphin -> General -> Previews (unselect everything)
<MarcoPau> alvin: great, thanks for the hinyt
<JontheEchidna> ^just undirect directories
<MarcoPau> hint*
<vallhalla81> can anyone advise me on getting a xbox 360 controler to work please
<Ramblurr> i just enabled strigi's indexing now nepomukservices is utilizing 100% of my cpu
<genii> Strigi will do that.
<Ramblurr> blargh
<Ramblurr> i thought nepomuk/strigi/soprano was supposed to be useful in karmic/kde4.3
<padi999> hi. my K-Menu shows up a deleted entry (and deleted program) when I search for it within the kmenu search bar. How can I disable that?
<padi999> the point is, I can type "fire" and it popps up firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5, but I only need 3.5 and deleted 3.0 but still it shows up every time!
<padi999> ??
<moreno> ciao
<mor> ciao
<padi999> If an entry in kmenu gets deleted but shows up when typed in "search" field within kmenu, how can I delete the menu entry eventually?
<nar> svvvvvvv!
<mor> svvvvvvv
<nar> !
<mor> !
<nar> }:[
<Mamarok> folks, behave!
<mor> inculidioca
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<palodequeso> I just installed the lastest Release Candidate of kubuntu karmic, and it seems that when I try to open a CMake project with kdevelop 4, it crashes, anyone else experiencing this?
<Pici> palodequeso : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<dmg^> Hi, I have problems with booting Kubuntu from live CD. After it loads, desktop doesnt appear, olny a fullscreen command prompt with text "to run a command as administrator user root use sudo command . see man sudo_root for details."
<Guest52199> bonjour quelqu'un peut me dire comment on lance la console dans KUMBUNTU ?
<Guest52199> pour passer en su reparer ma mandriva
<Guest52199> merci de votre reponse
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genii> dmg^: At the menu when CD boots, perhaps try booting in VGA mode
<dmg^> genii under F4 Modes i have only Normal, Safe graphics mode, use driver update disc and OEM install
<genii> dmg^: "safe graphics mode"
<dmg^> ok, ill try
<ubox> is there an easy way to share internet connections yet?\
<ncfi1013_> i just installed the new version of firefox and i cant get any torrent files to open in ktorrent when i click on a link for a torrent
<jhutchins_lt> ncfi1013_: clicking on a torrent link causes a .tor file to be sent to your system.  Firefox needs to know that if it gets a .tor file, it should call ktorrent and pass the .tor file to that.
<jhutchins_lt> ncfi1013_: Sometimes you can right click on a link and it will give you an "Open with " option.  Sometimes you'll end up having to re-install ktorrent.
<monte48lowes> is anyone else having issues with Acer laptops and CPU fans while running karmic?
<genii> monte48lowes: Maybe ask in the Karmic channel, #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> monte48lowes, my acer works well with karmic , just make sure you have some space underneath for the fans to draw some air in to cool the elecronics
<monte48lowes> my fan does not even turn on
<genii> The Acer I have with NVidia card had some weirdness with the GPU fan... system fan worked fine however
<monte48lowes> it ran fine with jaunty. I upgraded to karmic and now the fan doesn't come one
<CupofDice> Anyone in here ever used pmount with ntfs-3g before?
<apparle> Is there anything like DirectX for linux
<maco> apparle: the 3d system is called OpenGL
<maco> if you want to run DirectX games, though, look at Wine
<maco> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<apparle> What diffrence would it make....if Iam a windows game developer and suddenly want to make linux version
<maco> apparle: its a different API
<ubox> anyone using an hp remote successfuly?
<maco> apparle: it serves the same purpose, but youd be learning a new toolkit
<apparle> I am not a developer ... so I dunno..
<maco> ok
<maco> well a windows game dev's knowledge of the exact commands to call would not transfer. their understanding of how to make graphics and physics and such work would of course transfer
<apparle> But make an interface to OpenGL such that same commands will work
<maco> sounds like a chunk of wine
<apparle> Would it help the devs to make the game available for both linux and windows
<maco> wine lets you run windows programs
<maco> its a little more complicated
<ubox> or maybe someone has an ir remote at all working?
<apparle> No.... I am not thinking of running the existing games
<maco> i think directx has development environments...like how with Visual Basic you have to buy Visual Studio from microsoft?
<maco> so if a dev is used to that....theyd be thrown off a bit by changing environments
<maco> and iirc, opengl can do more
<maco> *shrug*
<maco> there are people who spend their time porting games from windows to linux
<ubox> how do i append a dir to my $PATH from cli?
<ubox> permanently
<apparle> ubox: see if this helps http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/030.html
<ubox> apparle: thanks :)
<jschall> my xmodmap settings (which i apply in a script in .kde/Autostart) disappear after suspend/resume. how can i work around that?
<BenPA> hi I have compaq presario 2200 that I cannot get the wireless working ... I installed kubuntu jaunty and have search the internet and install several drivers and nothing
<BenPA> at wits end
<maco> it may make sense to try installing network-manager-gnome and using that instead of kde's. the kde one in jaunty had some bugs with encrypted networks
<BenPA> oh really
<BenPA> ok let me try that
<jschall> my xmodmap settings (which i apply in a script in .kde/Autostart) disappear after suspend/resume. how can i work around that? I tried a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d but it doesn't seem to work.
<robin0800> BenPA: or wicd
<apparle> maco: If I somehow find the source of DirectX game......... how difficult is it to port it to linux
<jlasnier> bonjour tout le monde, j'aimerais avoir des informations supplémentaires sur le montage de disque dur, quelqu'un aurait un petit peu de temps à me consacrer ?
<Bou> jlasnier | !fr
<Bou> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jlasnier> !fr
<Bou> ^^
<jlasnier> sorry
<Bou> pas de problèmes ;)
<BenPA> maco: I installed what you suggested network-manager-gnome but I cannot find it on the app list
<maco> BenPA: hit alt+f2 and type "nm-applet" in the box
<BenPA> maco: ok brb the computer is upstairs LOL
<norteng> boa tarde
<Mamarok> norteng: English only, please
<BenPA> maco: I get a warning ... applet_dbus_manager_start_service could not acquire the NetworkManagerSetting service as it is already taken .... ummm I had previously wifi-radar ... should I uninstall it?
<vishesh> Does KDE seem unstable to anyone? I have to restart the X-Server 3-4 times a day cause it totally freezes. And sometimes even that doesn't work.
<maco> BenPA: remove the kde applet thats trying to do network manager, maybe?
<Shockrates> hello mates
<Shockrates> how can i see which version of mplayer i have?
<Shockrates> how can i see which version of mplayer i have?
<robin0800> BenPA: wicd uninstalls network manager
<norteng> I need help, a script that can copy the modified files from one directory to another automatically.
<norteng> someone help me?
<Shockrates> hi
<phh> norteng: find -newer the-reference-file -exec cp \{\} /dest \;
<slacker_nl> Shockrates: mplayer --version, dpkg -l mplayer
<jonathan__> hola
<jonathan__> como puedo automontar particiones al iniciar el sistema
<jamesjedimaster> !es | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jonathan__> gracias
<jonathan__> jajaja
<ubuntu> good dasy guys i really need some help
<ubuntu> i just install kubuntu on a latop compaq nx6120 wireless get conected to an open server
<ubuntu> but here at work it wont connect to internet can somebody help me pls
 * ldeveaux is away: Gone away for now
<meykandan> anybody from hungary?
<linuxerwin26> hi
<meykandan> hi
<linuxerwin26> coming from austria
<meykandan> :)
<meykandan> not far from hungary :)
<xorred> how do I clean up KDE4.3's cache as it's trying to start something every time, based on a failed logoff?
<linuxerwin26> indeed, are you from hungary?
<meykandan> originaly I'm a hungarian
<meykandan> but I was born in Czechoslovakia
<meykandan> and now I live in UK
<maco> xorred: in systemsettings -> advanced -> session ... set it to start a clean session instead of restarting the last one
<|PaperTiger|> Problem: Trying to copy a large file from my hard drive to a USB and it will not copy. No matter what I do. I've reformatted the USB too... Any ideas why it won't copy?
<linuxerwin26> i think you have married an english girl :)
<xorred> thanks maco
<meykandan> not at all
<meykandan> :(
<meykandan> english girls are crazy
<maco> ...
<maco> er?
<linuxerwin26> why do you live in uk?
<maco> could you keep your opinion on genders & ethniticities to yourself?
<ubuntu> so does anyone can help me pls for some reason kubuntu wont connect to wireless network, it does detected and i gave it the web key but it just wont connect help pls
<meykandan> i had a big hope :(:(:(
<meykandan> but nothing here
<meykandan> :(
<meykandan> just lies
<meykandan> next year I'm leaving this country
<meykandan> looking for a new life somwhere else
<meykandan> maybe azia
<linuxerwin26> i wish you the best
<meykandan> cheers
<meykandan> and u too my friend
<meykandan> how's the life in Austria now?
<dmg^> Hello, could anyone help me with creating a portable kubuntu usb stick, i followed these steps http://www.pendrivelinux.com/kubuntu-9-04-flash-drive-install-via-cd/#more-1980 but system failed to install USB creator (step 4)
<ubuntu> guys please i really nedd help
<ubuntu> cant connect to the network
<kutuZov> how did you try  to install the creator
<kutuZov> @dmg^ What's the exact output of apt?
<ubuntu> so any one available to assit me on the wireless config pls___
<kutuZov> @ubuntu what's your problem?
<gooler> Hi, i'm partitioning a hard drive to prepare it for the next launch of karmic. The disk is pretty big so i'm using a large home partition (400GiB). Now i've formated it with ext4 and reiserfs. The partition used disk space for ext4 is 6.6 Gib! while with reiserfs it's a few hundreds MiB. Is that normal?
<ubuntu> i cant connect to the network it does detect the signal i i gave it the web key but still wont connect
<kutuZov> @ubuntu are you shure that your wireless drivers are installed correctly
<ubuntu> yes
<gooler> and by normal I mean ext4 using larger disk space than reiserfs
<ubuntu> it does detect an open source from my house
<ubuntu> and it does connect
<ubuntu> but here at weoprk wont connect even by giving it the web  key
<Tm_T> gooler: I assume it's matter of journal or similar
<maco> plasmoid network manager is blah for encrypted networks in jaunty
<maco> try wicd or something instead
<ubuntu> how do i do that_
<ubuntu> ?
<gooler> Tm_T: thanks, i'll go with reiserfs for the home partition
<Tm_T> gooler: it is possible that reiser does use same or more when you have data there, cannot say but it's possible
<d6mag> kutuZov what is apt?
<kutuZov> aptitude
<kutuZov> if you install it with apt-get install there must be an output
<ubuntu> so whats wicd?
<genii> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<ubuntu> ooh ubottu
<ubuntu> thank God help me please
<ubuntu> look i just install kubuntu at home on this laptop
<Tm_T> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu> ubottu) and back home it does connect to an open wireless server with no problem at all but here at work it just wont connect
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> why is this happening_
<ubuntu> ?
<genii> ubuntu: ubottu is a bot we use to pull up info like as !info wicd makes it recite about the package called wicd
<ubuntu> ok thanks for that explanation
<ubuntu> but my question is why does the laptop get connected to an open wireless server and here at work wont connect_
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> can you help me on this matter genii please??
<dmatt> ubuntu: it is more complicated to connect to encrypted wireless, besides, it might be you did not chose correct encryption type and password type
<ubuntu> well i already type it several times but it just wont connect
<ubuntu> anyway you thiunk wicd is better_
<ubuntu> ?
<dmatt> ubuntu: what type of encryption they use in work?
<ubuntu> infinitum
<ubuntu> here is
<ubuntu> multiple times verifyed
<ubuntu> INFINITUMC2BAD
<ubuntu> wb key>
<ubuntu> 0572b4c700
<genii> ubuntu: The usual types are: WEP WPA WPA2
<dmatt> types of encryption : WEP, WPA, WPA2
<ubuntu> wep
<dmatt> that one is not very safe :)
<ubuntu> is the one infinitum gave at the company
<ubuntu> so is wicd better ? can it be installed on kubuntu? how do i get that?
<jamesjedimaster> sometimes there is a checkbox to type in the key in ascii or hex
<ubuntu> exactlly
<ubuntu> actually let me tell you
<ubuntu> it does detect the signal but for somereason it says INFINITUM0C2BAD
<jamesjedimaster> type it in hex
<ubuntu> hex? lets c
<dmatt> ubuntu: where exactly does it says INFINITUM0C2BAD?
<ubuntu> if i richt click on the network manager it appears the wireless signals
<ubuntu> there
<ubuntu> and is not that
<ubuntu> its got to be INFINITUMC2BAD
<ubuntu> without the 0
<dmatt> ubuntu: if you want to try wicd, just instal it by: sudo apt-get install wicd
<ubuntu> OK
<ubuntu> so i need to conect it with wired
<ubuntu> lets see
<_dvorak_> \close
<dmatt> anyway, you should clarify with responsible in work correct exact name of wifi network and password
<jamesjedimaster> good point!
<ubuntu> i know but how do i correct it?
<genii> wicd is in universe, it may not find it with stock repo list. also you need to do sudo apt-get update     before an install of anything, to fetch a list
<ubuntu> it wont let me
<dmatt> and chose hex as type of password
<ubuntu> wher do i find hex? sorry that is kind a strange for me
<jamesjedimaster> it should be in the same window where you type in the password
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> it doesn give that choice
<dmatt> check what types of wep are available
<dmatt> it is probably picklist or something
<jamesjedimaster> does someone at your work may help you with the connection?
<ubuntu> i have 2
<ubuntu> both are wep
<ubuntu> no none here knows kubuntu
<jamesjedimaster> but they may know how to connect a wireless
<ubuntu> nop
<dmatt> ubuntu: u r using kubuntu jaunty?
<ubuntu> 8.04.2
 * dmatt forgot what channel i am on
<dmatt> let me check
<genii> Hardy :)
<ubuntu> yes
<francisco_t> Hi, where is the kadressbook file contacs?
<francisco_t> I found, the file is std.vcf :-)
<dmatt> ubuntu: where it says WEP it is actually picklist, so choose WEP 40/104-bit hex
<dmatt> and there is another picklist for advanced settings, try also second option if first does not work
<dmatt> ubuntu: are you still there? I have to leave very soon
 * ldeveaux is back.
 * dmatt has to leave
 * ldeveaux is away: Gone away for now
<ubuntu_> ok with wicd says that it is unable to get the IP address but that can be configure manually right?
<ubuntu_> how do i get the IP address?
<BenPA> maco and robin0800: thank you for your help with the network manager ... the wicb worked to a point but I still was not able to connect to the wireless for some reason I think it had to do with an ip address
<Nailbar> Using meta+mousewheel to zoom desktop using the KDE desktop effects... Is that possible?
<ubuntu_> ok i am using wicd and it says again INFINITUM0C2BAD
<ubuntu_> O WONT BELONG THERE
<rmrfslash> How do I create a link to an application in kubuntu
<rmrfslash> before (in kde 3), you just right click on the desktop and select "create a link to application" or something to that effect
<Nailbar> rmrfslash: you can drag application icons from the menu to the desktop
<rmrfslash> I mean, if an application does not have an icon
<trquang> hi
<Nailbar> rmrfslash: one way, though it may be considered a hack, would be to drag some random application to the desktop and then redefine what it launches.
 * ldeveaux is back.
<gianfranco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
 * ldeveaux is away: Gone away for now
 * ldeveaux is back.
 * ldeveaux is away:
<Shockrates> hi guys
<Tm_T> linuxwizard: please turn that noisy public away off, thanks
<Shockrates> does anyone know how can i change dolphin skin/theme?
<Shockrates> i want to make it a little darker
<Tm_T> s/linuxwizard/ldeveaux
<trquang> http://www.nhacso.net/Music/Song/Tru-Tinh/2006/05/05F611C1/
<Tm_T> linuxwizard: sorry for wrong tabcomplete (:
<Tm_T> Shockrates: it's all about your KDE theme
<ldeveaux> Tm_T: np
<Shockrates> Tm_T:
<Shockrates> what
<rmrfslash> Nailbar: that works
<Tm_T> Shockrates: systemsettings -> appearance
<rmrfslash> and yeah... I agree, its hackish
<Shockrates> Tm_T: the look of dolphin for oxygen and air
<Shockrates> is the same white
<Nailbar> rmrfslash: Odd that there's no option in the Add Widgets menu. I recall looking for the same thing earlier.
<Tm_T> Shockrates: change your colours there?
<Shockrates> where?
<Shockrates> windows tab?
<Tm_T> ummm, systemsettings -> appearance -> colors
<Shockrates> so to make dolphin a little darker
<Shockrates> in general
<Shockrates> i have to do change what colour
<Tm_T> what part you like to be darker?
<Shockrates> actually, i have selected the oxygen theme. and i use a dark background, a galaxy. so as you can imagine the pane is pretty dark. but dolphin is all white
<Shockrates> i want to do something that fits with the rest of my theme
<Shockrates> the panel@
<Tm_T> Shockrates: I recommend to fiddle around and try different things
<Shockrates> dolphin doesnt have a darker version?
<Shockrates> in general?
<Shockrates> hi guys. i have a laptop and kubuntu 9.10 . my laptop has 2.1 sound but subwoofer doenst work
<Shockrates> any ideas
<sobczyk> what is the mono dev platform for linux?
<TSmurf> anyone know how to get gconf-2.0 to work on ubuntu 9.04?
<TSmurf> i'm trying to compile compiz from source
<yuriy> TSmurf: try #ubuntu
<TSmurf> yuriy: ok thank you
<loris> salve
<loris> sono nabbo
<prog_> hello
<loris> hi
<prog_> how are you?
<loris> fine thanks
<prog_> someone from Portugal??
<loris> i'm on the road of blasfemy
<loris> because I'm a newbie in ubuntu
<prog_> me too
<prog_> xD
<bottiger_> chrome plays the most annoying sound everytime I open/close a tab. it sounds like an ubuntu theme sound - any idea how to get rid of it
<hardcampa> Alright how do I disable the Insanely annoying screensaver that keeps blanking my screen even though it should be disabled'
<jschall> who makes the better drivers right now, ati or nvidia? i want to run kwin's compositing really well and i'm considering replacing my 8800gts because of some of nvidia's driver quirk's, but i'm not sure if an ati card would be better or not.
<hardcampa> I've uninstalled all KDE screensavers etc.. but you can't it seems like uninstall the "blanker"
<hardcampa> Now it seems it turns on like each minute.. and yes that's slightly annoying.
<jschall> how can i set an environment variable for kwin? i want to set __gl_fsaa_mode to get antialiasing.
<william> is there  a command I can use to determine which file belongs to which package?
<Guest18597> ?
<Guest18597>  is there  a command I can use to determine which file belongs to which package?
<Guest18597> I am getting error, can anyone see this?
<genii> Guest18597: dpkg -S /path/filename
<Guest18597> oh, thanks. I though my irc was not working
<tweek> hey i need help creating a environment variable while installing firefox 32bit
<EagleScreen> tweek: what?
<tweek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<tweek> in the 32bit step 3
<EagleScreen> tweek: using hardy?
<tweek> hardy?
<tweek> i'm using kubuntu? =\
<EagleScreen> what version of Kubuntu?
<tweek> 9.10
<EagleScreen> then what do you want that steps for? I think they are obsolete
<tweek> i need firefox 32bit to run runescape in hd =\
<EagleScreen> but you installed Kubuntu amd64?
<tweek> mhmm
<tweek> kubuntu runs better in 64 bit
<EagleScreen> I think opposite to you
<tweek> lol
<EagleScreen> what is the output for you of command: uname -a
<tweek> Linux Tweek-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EagleScreen> yes, you have got amd64 version
<tweek> yeah i knew that
<tweek> but i still need 32bit firefox
<EagleScreen> but, it is not possible to run runescape in amd64 version?
<tweek> you need 32bit firefox to get it to run right...
<EagleScreen> i am running it now in amd64, but I see a gray rectangle at the right
<EagleScreen> http://imagebin.ca/view/yWEXv9.html
<tweek> run it in high detail? lol
<EagleScreen> do you think it is running propertly?
<EagleScreen> anyway, what is your problem with step 3?
<tweek> i've ran it in 64bit firefox
<tweek> and it doesn't run right
<tweek> idk what to do
<tweek> i made the dir
<EagleScreen> really I think it is better use 32bit distros by the moment
<EagleScreen> there is better support for many applications
<tweek> but i dont know how to Create the environment variable file for pango32 and open it for editing:
<EagleScreen> and perfomace is the same
<EagleScreen> step 3 is very clear for me
<jschall> my pcm volume keeps getting reset to 0.
<tweek> well i type in sudo nano /etc/pango32/pangorc &
<tweek> and it gives me [1] 2057
<EagleScreen> what report command: jobs
<tweek> [1]-  Stopped                 sudo nano /etc/pango32/pangorc
<tweek> [2]+  Stopped                 sudo nano /etc/pango32/pangorc
<EagleScreen> kill them: kill %1; kill %2
<EagleScreen> and run jobs again tu ensure they are killed
<tweek> bash: kill: (2057) - Operation not permitted
<EagleScreen> sun kill with sudo
<EagleScreen> sudo kill %1; sudo kill %2
<tweek> ?
<Camaxtli> Are you only using nano for those two things?
<Camaxtli> If so killall nano makes more sense
<tweek> ERROR: garbage process ID "%1"
<EagleScreen> run sudo killall nano
<tweek> nano: no process found
<EagleScreen> chek again with jobs
<tweek> still there
<Camaxtli> killall nano *
<jschall> i was able to set an environment variable __GL_FSAA_MODE=9 for compiz (by starting it with the command "__GL_FSAA_MODE=9 compiz") and it enabled antialiasing (the variable signals to the nvidia drivers to force antialiasing on). how can i set that variable for kwin?
<tweek> cam killall nano says nano: no process found
<EagleScreen> tweek: ps aux | grep nano << look at the output
<EagleScreen> jschall:  __GL_FSAA_MODE=9 in command line
<EagleScreen> jschall: check its value with: echo $ __GL_FSAA_MODE=9
<tweek> http://pastebin.com/m3890cda6
<EagleScreen> sudo kill 2057
<EagleScreen> sudo kill 2058
<tweek> nope
<tweek> still there
<tweek> it gave me nothing back when i typed that
<tweek> but they are still listed in jobs
<EagleScreen> tweek: fg 1
<EagleScreen> and exit nano
<tweek> closed my term
<EagleScreen> well done lol
<tweek> lol
<tweek> no jobs
<tweek> now what
<EagleScreen> check they are closed
<tweek> they did
<EagleScreen> ok
<tweek> i checked in jobs and nothing
<EagleScreen> i think it is a bad idea use nano with &
<EagleScreen> that tutorial need a reviw
<tweek> ok so what should i do?
<EagleScreen> kdesudo kate /etc/pango32/pangorc &
<EagleScreen> and copy the lines in the tutorial
<tweek> then just save?
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> save and close
<tweek> QThreadStorage: Thread 0xf851c0 exited after QThreadStorage 2147483636 destroyed
<tweek> no cl
<tweek> alright i ctrl + c
<tweek> now for the sudo nano /usr/local/bin/firefox32 &
<tweek> what do you want me to do lol
<EagleScreen> kdesudo kate /usr/local/bin/firefox32 &
<EagleScreen> kdesudo kate: open the supplied file in grpahical editor as root
<tweek> ok and i got a error 1 sec
<tweek> i'm finishing up i just typed in the firefox32 &
<tweek> http://pastebin.com/m39aea3f1
<EagleScreen> is important that error?
<EagleScreen> it is stopping you?
<tweek> nope
<EagleScreen> then continue and ignore those warnings
<tweek> ok
<tweek> and might you know how to make a shortcut for firefox32 &
<tweek> oh and do i need to download a special java for 32bit or just sudo apt-get sun-java-jdk
<EagleScreen> dont know about what java version you need now
<EagleScreen> creating a link is easy
<tweek> how would i go about doing that?
<EagleScreen> ln -s source_file dest_file
<EagleScreen> do you mean a link on the Desktop or K-Menu?
<tweek> desktop
<tweek> i'm not picky :P
<tweek> guessing the k-menu would be more work :P
<EagleScreen> richt clik on desktop and new link to application
<tweek> what do i have to type in there
<tweek> nvm i guessed and got it to work :)
<tweek> thanks a ton :)
<tweek> now for java, then teamspeak, then to try to get this wireless card to work...
<tweek> the wireless card is going to kill me ffs
<tweek> oh well i'll figure something out :)
<hackndoes> can anyone please tell me how do i start a cam talk with someone on kopete?
<hackndoes> i can't find the darn button for that
<Shockrates> guys i have kubuntu 9.10 rc on a laptop, my subwoofer doesnt work. help
<hackndoes> anyone?
<Bou> kackndoes: you can't
<dmatt> hackndoes: my cam works in kopete configuration dialog, but i do not remember i used it in kopete,
<Shockrates> HELP MPOTHF
<Shockrates> A
<Shockrates> S
<FloodBotK1> Shockrates: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hackndoes> mine works in the configuration as well, only i can't find a way to use it when talking to someone
<hackndoes> my question is how to activate it in a call
<Bou> hackndoes: you CAN'T
<hackndoes> why?
<Bou> hackndoes, dmatt: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=63104
<Bou> because it has been deactivated a while ago, and not reimplemented yet apparently
<hackndoes> Bou: thanks
<hackndoes> seems like it.
<Bou> hackndoes: you want to share cam on MSN protocol?
<hackndoes> yes
<hackndoes> amsn doesn't work for me though
<hackndoes> not quite well, any other suggestions?
<Bou> hackndoes: oh :( i was about to tell you to use amsn
<Bou> nope sorry
<hackndoes> well maybe you can help me make it work sec
<Bou> hum i don't use amsn myself so not sure how i could help..
<EagleScreen> amsn works for cam, but not for audio
<hackndoes> not for audio?
<Bou> damn :)
<hackndoes> so i need to speak on skype an watch on amsn :)
<Bou> hehe
<EagleScreen> current amsn package for karmic is broken for audio
<Bou> or use Skype for both
<Bou> i used Skype for video/phone call without problem a while ago
<Bou> it should be still good
<hackndoes> Bou: yeh but not very possible the cam seem to show green shit instead of a view of me
<hackndoes> it's very unsupported this skype thing
<hackndoes> very old versions for linux
<Bou> what is your version?
<varanus_> hackndoes: try opening it with the following command: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<hackndoes> the latest i got from skype
<hackndoes> varanus_: thanks will try that now
<EagleScreen> skype 2.1.0 in medibuntu
<Bou> mine is 2.0 and it was working
<varanus_> the video format of skype is a bit old, i use skype with ps3 eye webcam with this command that converts the signal to one supported by skype
<Bou> (well at least was working, since it seems my webcam is not recognized anymore =) )
<Bou> gtg, gnight all
<varanus_> nn
<hackndoes> varanus_: tried it, it seem to work for cam (not sure till talk to someone) but i can this at console: -> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<hackndoes> seems audio is scrued?
<hackndoes> it's working though
<varanus_> the mic is integrated to the webcam?
<hackndoes> there is one, i am not using it, probably that is y, great
<hackndoes> varanus_: you seem  to be vary femiliar with these things
<hackndoes> you are a pro
<varanus_> hackndoes: i'm a noob
<hackndoes> really, doesn't look like it :)
<hackndoes> well probably less noob then mee
<varanus_> :) i found this solution trying to install playstation eye to kubuntu and had the same problem with the green screen
<varanus_> so i've only searched a bit, but the irc is usefull cause it's more interactive and you can share a solution the worked for you :). that's all
<hackndoes> true, though i didn't do a good reserch myself b4 consulting you
<hackndoes> which is not very much like me
<varanus_> hackndoes: that's y irc exists. if you're lucky someone will have had the same problem and help you pass over ;)
<hackndoes> true, i love this way of communication
<varanus_> so hackndoes does everything works now?
<hackndoes> it's very important to me cause my gf left for china for 4 months (more like my wife to be) and i see her and everything but she doesn't see me
<hackndoes> varanus_: yes, works great
<hackndoes> i think, i will only know when i talk to her
<varanus_> happy to hear that. i know how it is :)
<varanus_> if it works in the settings and you can hear you voice from skype test calling service then most probably it's ok
<hackndoes> before it worked for me locally but on the call window it was green so real time willl be the best test
<varanus_> hackndoes: gl then.
<hackndoes> gl?
<hackndoes> oh good luck
<varanus_> good luck :)
<hackndoes> thanks, i really hope it will work
<varanus_> and goodnight
<varanus_> ;)
<hackndoes> you helped me a lot
<varanus_> it will
<hackndoes> good night
<varanus_> nn
<jjessie> greetings, I'm running netbook-remix and since my last dist-upgrade I can't get the desktop to load completely, the splash screen shows and when it gets to the desktop icon it goes black and dumps me back into kdm.. I've done another dist-upgrade thinking it might help but it hasn't.. what can i do to fix outside of reinstall? thx in advance
<jjessie> kubuntu-netbook-remix to be specific :)
<Fanfare> jjessie: iirc u can select another session in kdm...
<jjessie> Fanfare: yes, my other choice is failsafe which also dumps me back to the login.. I've tried moving .kde to .kde_bak to let kde make new conf files but that doesn't seem to help
<jjessie> I really don't want to re-install I've finally got things the way I want them.. if I could just figure out how to get kde running again I'd be golden
<Fanfare> jjessie: hm, the diff between netbook and regular is plasma-netbook insted of plasma-desktop...
<jjessie> yes afaik
<Fanfare> jjessie: i think reinstalling all plasma things... but just a guess...
<kb9vqf_> !kde3 is Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty and Karmic do not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic. This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki pages
<jjessie> Fanfare: one of the errors in .xsession-errors says "plasma-netbook: cannot connect to X server :0"
<jjessie> perhaps this is my problem.. but why wouldn't it have access?? and if that's the problem startx as root should fix but it doesn't
<rasstar> i think i like the kubuntu enviroment over ubuntu
<rasstar> is that the only difference?
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> question...
<Roey> I *really* need help here and it's not that complicated I don't think..
<Roey> I have md0, md1, md2 and md3
<Roey> these are mapped to /dev/sd{a,b}1, /dev/sd{a,b}2, /dev/sd{a,b}3 and /dev/sd{a,b}4, rspectively
<Roey> I have an old ubuntu install on /dev/md0 (that is, /dev/sda{a,b}1) that the system keeps trying to boot to
<Roey> even though I completely wiped it out with mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0
<Roey> I tried installing grub on /dev/md1 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}2
<Roey> but the thing keeps trying to boot with /boot on /dev/md0 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}1)
<Roey> how do I RMOVE grub off of /dev/md0 ??
<kb9vqf_> Roey: How did you reinstall Grub?
<kb9vqf_> Roey: You will need to run setup(sdx) for EVERY drive in your system,
<Roey> grub>boot /dev/sda2
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> I only have two drives in this softraid1 array btw
<Roey> so grub>setup sda1
<kb9vqf_> Roey: Yes
<Roey> grub>setup sdb1
<Roey> ?
<Roey> er, sda2 and sdb2
<Roey> and how do I remove it from sda1 and sdb1?
<kb9vqf_> Roey: I don't think you can
<kb9vqf_> Roey: GRUB really "
<kb9vqf_> Roey: GRUB really "wants" to be installed on the MBR
<Roey> so how will it know to boot off of /dev/sda2 and not /dv/sda1 if grub's on both of them?
<Roey> ah
<Roey> well let it.
<Roey> root is on /dev/sda3
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> the problem is that /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb2 are tiny...  about 100 megs
<kb9vqf_> Roey: Right, that's why you run setup() for each and every drive
<Roey> why do you write setup()
<Roey> ?
<Roey> is this th syntax?
<kb9vqf_> Yes: from the Grub command line, you run root(md0) , then setup(sdx) for each and every drive.  Each time you run setup(), Grub is installed to that drive or partition.
<kb9vqf_> If you install Grub to the MBR, the old Grub files sitting in the partitions will be ignored
<Roey> so lemme get this straight:
<kb9vqf_> Your BIOS may select a drive almost randomly to boot from (I have a BIOS that does that as well); this is why Grub must be installed on every drive's MBR
<Roey> how do I write it to th MBR then?
<kb9vqf_> using setup(sdx) instead of setup(sdx1)
<kb9vqf_> Where sdx is sda, or sdb, etc
<Roey> okay
<Roey> and I have my /boot on /dev/sda2
<Roey> er
<Roey> /dev/md2
<Roey> nono, /dev/md1
<Roey> so setup(sda)
<Roey> setup(sdb)
<Roey> I'm running now from a livecd btw
<kb9vqf_> Yup--but first you have to run root(hdn,m), where n and m are the drive number and partition of your boot files, respectively
<kb9vqf_> To find that data, go to the Grub command line and type find /grub/stage1
<kb9vqf_> It will spit out a list of hard drives and partition numbers where the boot files are located
<Roey> Error 15: File not found
<kb9vqf_> Try find /boot/grub/stage1
<kb9vqf_> On the LiveCD, you may have to mount /dev and /proc to get Grub to function properly
<Roey> they're already mounted
<kb9vqf_> Have you chrooted into the filesystem (just being thorough ;))
<Roey> omg
<Roey> :)
<Roey> nin
<Roey> *nein
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> So I'm on a liveCD currently--my system gives me "error 15" from Grub when I try to boot it without it.
<kb9vqf_> Right; that means that the root() command was wrong
<Roey> kb9vqf_: can I set root to an md device?
<Roey> instead of to /dev/sda2 ?
<kb9vqf_> Yes, but only if it is a mirroring array
<Roey> (yes I know the syntax is diffrent)
<Roey> ah
<Roey> ys it is.
<kb9vqf_> Then the find command should pick up _something_
<Roey> it doesn't
<kb9vqf_> If it doesn't, then your boot partition is not installed correctly
<Roey> oik
<Roey> *ok
<Byron> What's the best method for creating a backup from one drive to another?
<Roey> I man , in a fit of exasperation I issued mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0
<Roey> wiping out /boot
<Byron> Old drive is all on one partition. The new drive split '/' and '/home'
<kb9vqf_> For the boot files, mount the old boot partition and the new boot partition, then cp -Rp from one to the other
<Roey> (I have a /boot on /dev/md1 that I want to switch it to anyway)
<Roey> ah, true.
<kb9vqf_> Well, once you have /boot back in place, re-issue the find command and use the root() command in Grub
<kb9vqf_> That should get you running :)
<Roey> hmm ok.
<Roey> How do I start raid again?
<Roey> I tried:
<kb9vqf_> mdadm --assemble --scan
<Roey> dmraid -a /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2
<Roey> ahhhhhhhhhh one sec
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb9vqf_> then try a cat /proc/mdstat
<kb9vqf_> (to make sure the arrays are actually online)
<kb9vqf_> Anyway, I have to run, so if you want more help send me a poke; I might respond if I'm around later.  Good luck!
<Roey> oh:
<Roey> I've managed to star tthe array and copy the contents of /dev/md1's /boot to /dev/md0
<kb9vqf_> That was fast!  OK, go back to Grub and try the find command
<Roey> if I reset, will grub detect the kernel there?
<Roey> ah, one sec.
<kb9vqf_> Probably not
<Roey> is it 'find /boot/grub/Stage1.5' ?
<Roey> also, must I have /dev/md0 on /boot now?
<kb9vqf_> No, it's: find /grub/stage1
<kb9vqf_> Yes
<Roey> I've mounted it in /mnt
<Roey> ah, oik.
<kb9vqf_> Well, not right now, but when you reboot, yes
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<Roey> well for the purposes of running grub right now though
<kb9vqf_> Roey: Just make sure you update your /etc/fstab file before rebooting
<Roey> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Roey> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Roey> Error 15: File not found
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<afeijo> can I play divx files in a livecd ?
<kb9vqf_> Roey: not /boot/grub/stage1, /grub/stage1
<Roey> grub> find /grub/stage1
<Roey> find /grub/stage1
<Roey> Error 15: File not found
<kb9vqf_> Uh oh
<afeijo> I try to install vlc, w32codecs and other stuff... apt-get fails to find it
<kb9vqf_> Do an ls -l /<your boot mountpoint>/grub
<afeijo> or it find it but say it is referended by other package
<Roey> grub> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /boot/grub/
<Roey> total 7
<Roey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  191 2009-10-26 23:34 default
<Roey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1024 2009-10-26 23:34 grubenv
<Roey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4316 2009-10-26 23:34 menu.lst
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb9vqf_> Hmmm, no stage1 file?
<kb9vqf_> That would be your problem!
<Roey> hrm doesn't look like.
<Roey> ah!
<Roey> ok
<Roey> how can I fix this?
<Roey> setup(sda) and setup(sdb) ?
<kb9vqf_> No
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> oh
<afeijo> can I play divx files with the k9.04 livecd ?
<kb9vqf_> The Grub package wasn't installed
<Roey> eeeek
<kb9vqf_> You might be able to fix it by mimicking the complete filesystem on the LiveCD, then running apt-get install grub
<Roey> that's what I thought of doing
<kb9vqf_> For example, you would need to mount your root device in, say, /disk, then mount your boot partition in /disk/boot
<kb9vqf_> then chroot /disk
<afeijo> I am repartitioning my HD, it will take looong time, so I was wanting to watch some videos ;) but I cant install vlc :( help
<Roey> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /tmp/
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# ls /boot/
<Roey> abi-2.6.31-14-generic     grub                          memtest86+.bin                vmcoreinfo-2.6.31-14-generic
<Roey> config-2.6.31-14-generic  initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic  System.map-2.6.31-14-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb9vqf_> Roey: that might work--try it!
<kb9vqf_> If it says Grub is already installed, run ""
<kb9vqf_> aptitude reinstall grub-pc
<kb9vqf_> or
<kb9vqf_> aptitude reinstall grub
<Roey> kb9vqf_: not grub?
<kb9vqf_> (depending on the version of Grub you have installed)
<Roey> what is the difference?
<kb9vqf_> Grub v1 is grub, Grub v2 is grub-pc
<afeijo> what do I need to apt-get install w32codecs successfully?
<kb9vqf_> grub-pc handles RAID better than grub
<Roey> Setting up grub-pc (1.97~beta4-1ubuntu3) ...
<Roey> Creating config file /etc/default/grub with new version
<Roey> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<Roey> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<Roey> ok, it installed that.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> now... I'll enter grub and do the find, one sec
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# grub
<Roey> bash: /usr/sbin/grub: No such file or directory
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# grub2
<Roey> No command 'grub2' found, did you mean:
<Roey>  Command 'grub' from package 'grub' (main)
<Roey> grub2: command not found
<Roey> eeeek!
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb9vqf_> Run grub
<kb9vqf_> The binary file name is the same
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# grub
<Roey> bash: /usr/sbin/grub: No such file or directory
<kb9vqf_> Are you running that from the chroot?
<Roey> aye
<kb9vqf_> Hang on
<Roey> ok
<afeijo> do I need mediabuntu here ?
<kb9vqf_> Roey: Hmmm...there is no grub binary in grub-pc.  It should auto-detect your boot partition I guess
<kb9vqf_> Try /usr/sbin/grub-install
<kb9vqf_> to install grub on each of your hard drives
<Roey> you mean /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Roey> or /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2
<kb9vqf_> Technically, it would be /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sda
<Roey> er
<kb9vqf_> and /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sdb
<Roey> oh, ok
<kb9vqf_> You should see Grub auto-detecting your filesystem when you run those commands
<Roey> how do I make it boot off /dev/md1 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}2) >
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sda
<Roey> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<Roey> No path or device is specified.
<Roey> Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information.
<Roey> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<Roey> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb9vqf_> Edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Roey> ah, it's empty
<kb9vqf_> Run /usr/sbin/upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# /usr/sbin/upgrade-grub-from-legacy
<Roey> bash: /usr/sbin/upgrade-grub-from-legacy: No such file or directory
<kb9vqf_> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Roey> nevermind it was the wrong name of that command
<Roey> upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<Roey> not upgrade-grub-from-legacy
<Roey> :)
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# /usr/sbin/upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<Roey> core.img doestn't exist, trying to create it.
<Roey> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<Roey> No path or device is specified.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb9vqf_> Hmmm...it can't seem to find your /boot directory.  Hang on a sec
<Roey> aye
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<kb9vqf_> Can you exit the chroot and post the output of "mount" on paste.ubuntu.com
<Roey> ok
<Roey> btw:
<Roey> /boot in the chroot is on /dev/sd{a.b}2
<kb9vqf_> And ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<kb9vqf_> I just want to make sure nothing strange is going on :)
<Roey> and I have this tiny 100 Mb parititon at the beginning of my partition table that used to house the old /boot
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m65aa4a88
<kb9vqf_> Roey: Do you have the paste link for me?
<kb9vqf_> There it is :)
<Roey> :)
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<kb9vqf_> Roey: OK, you have your root partition on /tmp, correct?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> and my old boot partition in /mnt
<kaddi> hi, I'm looking for a nice little timer for kubuntu, any suggestions? :)
<Roey> (9old boot is a tiny 100-meg partition at the beginning of my partition tables)
<kb9vqf_> You need to mount your new boot partition to /tmp/boot
<kb9vqf_> And unmount your old boot partition
<Roey> ah, hahahaha okay that's what I suspected.
<Roey> one moment
<Roey> done
<Roey> (and back into the chroot now)
<kb9vqf_> And now the commands work?
<Roey> tryign... standby
<Roey> er which command
<Roey> update-from-grub-lgacy ?
<kb9vqf_> Yup
<Roey> or grub-setup
<Roey> ah one moment
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> core.img doestn't exist, trying to create it.
<Roey> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<Roey> No path or device is specified.
<Roey> Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information.
<Roey> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<Roey> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb9vqf_> Roey: ls -l /boot   from inside the chroot
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m14be79f1
<kb9vqf_> wierd
<kb9vqf_> try editing your /etc/fstab file to change /boot to your UUID=f6e07195-bfa4-42da-9b78-a464b19a8223
<kb9vqf_> (that's md0)
<kb9vqf_> Then run update-from-grub-legacy again
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> one moment:
#kubuntu 2009-10-27
<Roey> okay, I put that statement in
<Roey> (i.e. changed the /boot line in /etc/fstab)
<Roey> upgrade-from-grub-lgacy still fails, though
<kb9vqf_> Roey: Sorry , at this point I'm out of ideas
<Roey> ha!
<Roey> it's alright.
<Roey> God hates me.
<Roey> no system upgrade ever works for me.
<Roey> .;)
<ncfi1013_> hi
<Roey> thanks so much though, kb
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ncfi1013_> i just installed the new version of firefox and i cant get any torrents to open in ktorrent when i click on a torrent link. ive already checked to see if it is already set up to do that and it is. is there something im missing? is the new firefox in its beta? got any tips, suggestions, pointers?
<kb9vqf_> GRUB is an odd beast, GRUB with RAID triply so! :)
<Roey> oh man
<Roey> hmm.
<Roey> I'l try re-install grub?
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# ls /dev/
<Roey> null
<Roey> what's with that, kb9vqf_?
<Roey> this coming from inside the chroot
<Roey> kb9vqf_: I issued mount --bind /dev /tmp/dev, then going back into chroot and issuing /usr/sbin/upgrade-from-grub-legacy and it still fails
<Roey> hey narke
<Roey> anyone here good with grub?
<Byron> !grub | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Roey> thanks
<ncfi1013_> i just installed the new version of firefox and i cant get any torrents to open in ktorrent when i click on a torrent link. ive already checked to see if it is already set up to do that and it is. is there something im missing? is the new firefox in its beta? got any tips, suggestions, pointers?
<rasstar> how can i get firefox on kubuntu? is it a simpel install?
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<tweek> rasstar: in the cl type sudo apt-get install firefox
<rasstar> it's not in the software center?
<tweek> ok type sudo apt-get update
<tweek> then try again :)
<rasstar> i was trying to install 9.10 released yesterday but keep getting an error
<rasstar> i think the kde desktop is so much better
<rasstar> compared to ubuntu
<tweek> lol
<tweek> yeah
<CPrgmSwR2> I am just surprised that gnome is still more popular
<rasstar> i was wondering the same thing
<CPrgmSwR2> I am just pissed off my sound doesn't work in 9.10 :(
<rasstar> when i installed ubuntu the first thing i thought is how can i get this thing to look better
<palin_linux> nickserv
<rasstar> kubuntu looks fine to me
<Roey> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Roey> kubuntu has a way of reducing me to a groveling idiot when it comes to upgrading it.
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<Roey> oh
<Roey> just type aoss followed by th ecommand
<tweek> what command?
<tweek> like i cant get sound to work in teamspeak and i read that it needs to be ran as aoss
<Roey> aoss launcher
<Roey> wher 'launcher' your lteamspeak launch command
<tweek> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<tweek> /usr/lib/teamspeak-client/teamspeak.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/teamspeak-client/teamspeak.real: undefined symbol: initPAnsiStrings
<Roey> KB1JWQ: hi
<Roey> er, you're not th same kb as before...
<Roey> kb9vqf
<tweek> Roey: ^^?
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<Ev0luti0n_> OMAGAD
<Ev0luti0n_> THE DAY IS ALMOST HERE
<Ev0luti0n_> BEHOLD
 * nameiner is away: Gone away for now
<tweek> what day?
<kubuntuser> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tweek> Ev0luti0n_: what day?
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<Deihmos> how can i get firefox on kubuntu
<usuario_> ñ
<Dragnslcr> Deihmos- you can install it the same way as any other software
<Deihmos> go to firefox website and download?"
<tweek> hey does anyone know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<tweek> deihmos
<tweek> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dragnslcr> Deihmos- no, through the package manager
<Dragnslcr> Deihmos- open up KPackageKit and search for firefox
<tweek> or just type what i said in the cl
<Dragnslcr> If you want 3.0, the package name is firefox, and if you want 3.5, the package name is firefox-3.5
<Deihmos> got it
<Deihmos> some of these thing say gnome. does it matter?
<tweek> yes
<tweek> you want kde
<Dragnslcr> Nope. Firefox uses a lot of GTK libraries
<tweek> gnome is ubuntu kde is kubuntu
<tweek> rly? =\
<kubuntuser> tweek: yep
<tweek> alright lol
<tweek> well can anyone help me with teamspeak? lol
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: it is suggested that you use kde software. However, gnome software will work fine.
<Dragnslcr> There's been some work done on a Qt version of Firefox, but I don't think it's really usable
<kubuntuser> tweek: I installed teamspeak a while ago
<kubuntuser> tweek: I may be able to help, what is the problem?
<tweek> do you know how to add aoss to the launcher link of teamspeak?
<tweek> i cant get sound to work... lol
<kubuntuser> lol
<Deihmos> how do you uninstall stuff
<kubuntuser> no idea. It just worked for me
<tweek> =\
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: kpackagekit
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: K Menu -> applications -> system -> software management
<Deihmos> i see that but don't see a list of installed stuff
<Deihmos> i like the search feature in this. didn't see that in ubuntu
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: installed packages is probably a filter
<Deihmos> no filters are on
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: Do you see the Filters button on the same line as the search?
<kubuntuser> wait... I may be using a newer version.
<Ev0luti0n_> [01:38] <tweek> what day?
<Ev0luti0n_> the day of the final version
<Ev0luti0n_> the 9.10
<Ev0luti0n_> aweeeeeeeeeeee
<Ev0luti0n_> :D
<FloodBotK1> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deihmos> nothign shows up no matter what
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: did you try a search with the filter?
<Deihmos> i have to search for install programs?
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: I do not know how to do it any other way in the gui. I tend to shy away from most of these programs.
<Deihmos> ok i have to search for install programs. a bit strange
<Deihmos> kubuntu has a bad software center compared to ubuntu
<Deihmos> expected them to be the same
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: they used to be about the same.,,
<kubuntuser> then we got a new program :-\
<Deihmos> what happened
<Deihmos> the software manager is really bad
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: they apparently thought this was better...
<kubuntuser> Deihmos: I think the old one is still available
<kubuntuser> install "adept"
<EDinNY> Print Problem -- Odd.  My printer cable was unplugged, so nothing I printed actually got printed.  Now the printer is back online, but the "enable" box in the printer configuration tool on that printer's page is still grayed out.  I tried sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart, but that did not seem to affect it.  Any ideas?
<EDinNY> If I search for network printers it DOES find the Lexmark network printer at the correct IP address, and it still prints from my XP machine.
<EDinNY> Trying not to have to delete the printer and re-create it, but I guess that is the next step.  Good thing this has gotten easier over the last decade!
<krkelly> can anyone help me remote into my buddy's desktop?
<krkelly> #ubuntu
<krkelly> can anyone help me remote into my buddy's desktop?
<Deihmos> i am unable to enable the nvidia drivers in kubuntu
<Deihmos> click enabled and nothing happens
<Byron> How do I restore my video?
<gorgonzola> i was wodering, when can we expect the network manager plasma widget to be reinstated?
<gorgonzola> ie, what has to happen to see it back, is it a kubuntu thing, or upstream?
<wt> anyone know why my update notifications are gone since upgrading to karmic?
<wt> I'm just wondering if it's a known issue or a common problem.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wt> awesome! ;)
<wt> anyone know why my update notifications are gone since upgrading to karmic?
<wt> I'm just wondering if it's a known issue or a common problem.
<tje> I'm trying to install KAudioCreator, but apt-cache doesn't seem to have it.   I've got universe and multiverse repos in my sources.list.  Can anyone tell me what I'm missing?
<tje> i.e., what the package name is for KAudioCreator
<morecrow> not sold on Quassel, its not very (or not very obviously) configurable
<tje> From what I've been able to find on Google, it seems to be replaced by something called Audex.  Can someone confirm this?
<wiredmind> Hello
<wiredmind> have a question about Gwenview
<wiredmind> it states that Browsing by tag is not available
<wiredmind> asking to check if Nepomuk is properly installed
<wiredmind> I've installed libnepomuk and dependencies but still not browsing by tag
<wiredmind> anyone have any idea how to bite this one?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<rafael> ola mi fetos
<kb9vqf> Who is handling the release announcement this time around?
<kb9vqf> Does anyone know who is handling the release announcement this time around?
 * kb9vqf would like the KDE3 release mentioned as well ;)
<Leon> ki
<firgo> hi
<firgo> any body home
<sunil_> hi
<sunil_> i have problem with my sound recording
<sunil_> any one there
<sunil_> helo
<sunil_> who is there
<sunil_> flood bot
<sunil_> is there some one
<naught101> sunil_: read the topic, then ask your question. If you PM people without permission you're likely to get kciked.
<ayram> someone have a Ubuntu's channel???
<naught101> #ubuntu
<ayram> tank you
<ayram> :D
<TheKro> how do I find out what the proxy settings are for an application I launch from the menu (adobe air claims it uses the "current desktop environment's proxy settings"...)
<TheKro> KDE 4.2.4
<sunil_> go to tools
<sunil_> option
<Mamarok> TheKro: well, check the systemsettings, but since you use external software
<sunil_> open firefox
<sunil_> edit -> preference
<TheKro> Mamarok: in system settings, I have "connect to internet directly". am sitting on adsl.  in firefox "no proxy"
<sunil_> inside that go to advance
<sunil_> in tht netword
<Mamarok> well, as I said, you use external proprietary software, I really don't know, might be a problem with that
<Mamarok> sunil_: could you make tis on one line, please?
<Mamarok> this*
<TheKro> but http_proxy is set in .bashrc
<TheKro> are apps from the menu executed from bash?
<sunil_> edit->preference inside that ->advance network tab
<TheKro> Mamarok: it works fine from behind the proxy at work.
<Mamarok> that is very strange, the proxy settings are in the systemsettings -> Network, not in .bashrc
<sunil_> then go to setting
<sunil_> and check the proxy
<Mamarok> TheKro: and at work you use Kubuntu?
<TheKro> Mamarok: at work i use the same machine, also kubuntu
<Mamarok> sunil_: please, read what I just told you
<TheKro> i'm trying to find out what the "environment settings" are adobe air is receiving, so i can determine if the error is in adobe air, or my proxy config
<sunil_> even i am using kubuntu
<Mamarok> TheKro: well, the proxy is a network setting, so you will need to check that
<TheKro> alternatively - is there a way to find out what command is run when one clicks on an icon in the menu
<Mamarok> TheKro: yes, if you start the application from a konsole in debug mode, it will have a konsole output
<TheKro> Mamarok: the app works fine if I run it from konsole after running "http_proxy="
<TheKro> but i'm trying to find out how launching works _from the menu_
<dustin> anyone else have amarok sound issues>
<Mamarok> TheKro: well, again, Adobe Air is a) external and not from our repositories and b) proprietary. Are you sure you really need that? I thi nk there are enough free alternatives for Ajax around
<Mamarok> dustin: please be more specific, which KDE version, Amarok version, Phonon settings
<TheKro> Mamarok: I'm looking for a twitter client that supports (a) multiple accounts; and (b) facebook integration.  suggestions?
<dustin> kubuntu 9.04..so kde 4.2.2 amarok 4.2.2
<Mamarok> TheKro: Choqok
<Mamarok> no, Amarok has certainyl not that version, please check in the Amarok help section
<Mamarok> dustin: I bet you have Amarok 2.0.2, you should activate the jaunty-backports repository and get Amarok 2.1.1
<dustin> I have 4.2.2
<Mamarok> dustin: also, in the system settings -> Multimedia, you should have the phonon backend xine enabled and you need the libxine1-ffmpeg package for mp3 support
<Mamarok> dustin: that is the KDE version, the Amarok version is 2.0.2 in Jaunty by default
<dustin> ahh
<TheKro> Mamarok: will check it out
<dustin> THanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> dustin: you are welcome :)
<TheKro> Mamarok: doesn't seem to support facebook
<TheKro> (and still in alpha)
<Mamarok> TheKro: which KDE version do you have?
<TheKro> 4.2.4
<Mamarok> Choqok is not alpha anymoe since quite some time :)
<Mamarok> +r
<TheKro> ah, i presume it won't be installing the latest version by default
<TheKro> sorry
<Mamarok> TheKro: you might consider an upgrade to KDE 4.3.2 (see /topic), or to Karmic that will be out at the end of the week :)
<TheKro> yes - i will be upgrading soon
<TheKro> but I upgrade as the updates come through
<Mamarok> current KDE is 4.3.2, and Choqok is 0.6.6 currently
<TheKro> since this is my work computer, i don't install versions beyond the recommended ones
<Mamarok> TheKro: don't worry, you will have Karmic available from Thursday on :)
<TheKro> Mamarok: but is there not an easy way to see the command associated with a menu item?
<Mamarok> TheKro: "recommended" is not necessarily the default one, Jaunty is already 6 months old, and KDE 4.2.2 is outdated
<TheKro> ok, i stick with the defaults, then
<Mamarok> TheKro: oh, a menu item in KDE you mean? Of course there is, right click on the menu button, edit menu
<TheKro> AH!!!
<TheKro> that's what i was trying to find
<TheKro> thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<TheKro> thanks - the followup question is what environment variables are set before the command is executed
<TheKro> for example, if I write an app that would get launched from the menu, could I reasonably assume $USER was populated?
<Mamarok> TheKro: sorry, I don't get that, populated?
<Mamarok> doesn't make much sense to me
<TheKro> Mamarok: e.g. if my application be able to use the $USER environment variable, would it be an empty string, or the user's name
<TheKro> s/be able/were
<Mamarok> TheKro: that's not a question I can answer, you might want to check that with a developer. It's up to you to decide which variables your application will use normaly, so I guess it depends on what you write in your code
<martinjh99> How do I mount a Samba share?
<jussi01> TheKro: if an app is launched from the kmenu, my understanding is that it is launched by the user, therefore in normal user environment.
<Mamarok> of course
<martinjh99> mount -t cifs //192.168.1.200/data tmp/ is giving me an error -22 in the logs
<martinjh99> running Kubuntu 9.10RC
<Mamarok> martinjh99: please ask in #ubuntu+1, see the topic
<martinjh99> Sorry! :)
<TheKro> jussi01: but what is "normal" - i can have environment variables set differently in different terminals of Konsole.  so what is the "default".
<Mamarok> TheKro: well, then you launch it from that terminal to have that particular env variables
<Mamarok> default is .bashrc
<Mamarok> TheKro: for GUI apps you usally set the variables in ~/.kde/env/myenv.sh
<TheKro> Mamarok: that's the default for a terminal in Konsole (since Konsole runs a bash shell), but is it the default for menu items
<Mamarok> TheKro: read what I just wrote :)
<TheKro> Mamarok: thanks - looks promising - will check it out
<TheKro> Mamarok: thanks - it seems all the menu items have the same environment as KDE itself - so I need to restart KDE after editing my config files to see if changes work.  Hopefully that will resolve the issue.
<Mamarok> TheKro: you are welcome :)
<vivainio_> is there a faq for "sound doesn't work in kubuntu karmic"?
<vivainio_> or Kubuntu Karmic Koala, as it's affectionately called
<Mamarok> vivainio_: for Karmic please ask in #ubuntu+1, see the topic
<vivainio_> hm. I thought everyone was on karmic already ;-)
<vivainio_> will do
<Mamarok> unlikely, since it is not released yet
<TheKro> Mamarok: problem solved :)
<Mamarok> TheKro: nice :)
<varanus> after some last updates, plasma doesn't save the last configuration of widget position ecc, and even now and then adds random activities by changing then the current ones. any1 know y? i have karmic with kde4.3.2
<Mamarok> varanus: no, not really, I have KDE 4.3.2 too, and don't have that problem
<varanus> Mamarok: so it could be something regarding my personal configuration
<varanus> ty
<Mamarok> varanus: you are welcome :)
<vtec_> hello how do i uninstall kde completely from my computer? I've gone to synaptic and marked for complete removal but I still have all of the K apps and I don't want them anymore
<Mamarok> !puregnome | vtec_
<ubottu> vtec_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<vtec_> The command worked great and removed everything, nothing changed in my Ubuntu Desktop, all went well.
<vtec_> Thanks alot Mamarok
<Mamarok> vtec_: you are welcome :)
<vtec_> Quick question, what is the difference bewteen Add/Remove and Synaptic?
<Mamarok> it's not the same application, synaptic is a GTK app from Gnome, Add/Remove aka KPackageKit is a Qt application for KDE
<Mamarok> both use apt-get but provide a GUI
<vtec_> Ahh I understand
<vtec_> Thanks again Mamarok
<Mamarok> vtec_: you are welcome :)
<Appler> Hey all
<TheKro> hi appler
<Appler> Check this out ,http://siutor_bejewele09.mixxquery.com/index.html?Ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co.in%2Fsearch%3Fq%3DSeasonal%2Bchange%2Bcauses%2Bfever%26ie%3Dutf-8%26oe%3Dutf-8%26aq%3Dt%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial%26client%3Dfirefox-a
<niloc> help
<niloc> meh
<niloc> #list
<seraphim> hey... why is kubuntu so much slower with the userinterface then ubuntu is
<seraphim> its painfull , so slow is kubuntu compared to ubuntu
<jiorjis> hello
<solar_> hello
<solar_> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 in a 64bit system with 3 hard drives one ide and two satas can you help me?
<sanil> z
<kubuntuser> solar_: it is extremely difficult to help you over the internet
<kubuntuser> solar_: I suggest you try to do a simple install on an old computer or something your first time. If you have only a few questions there are many people here who would be willing to help you
<solar_> the biggest hard drive it is 500 gb and says 500107mb free space it is impossible to change to ext3 ,ext2, fat32. what can i do with it?
<kubuntuser> solar_: why is it impossible to change?
<solar_> i have problems aswell with an ati graphic card already installed
<kubuntuser> solar_: I can not help you now because I have school soon.
<solar_> i want that 500sata to be part of the system. when i am in preparar particiones... does not let me do it
<diconico07> solar_: you need to creatte partitions on your differents hard drive
<diconico07> and set them in ext3 or ext4
<solar_> what about puntos de montaje
<acemo> when trying to start eric, im getting the following error message: ImportError: cannot import name Qsci what can i do to fix this?
<solar_> error input output duringread on /dev/sda
<Shockrates_> hi
<buckethead> Hi guys.. How do I add additional activities in plasma-netbook? I'd like to add a lancelot and a folderview..
<Shockrates_> GUYS
<Shockrates_> i hear no sound from my laptop subwoofer
<lovre> i have notices that in kubuntu (or maybe linux in general) you cant play two audio files at the same time. For example run Audacious and Amarok, and make them both play, just the first one started plays, the other one is silent. Same thing with microphone, i cant use it to talk on skype and teamspeak at the same time. I would think capturing would be independent and then signal would be available for any application. I dont know why theese problems
<lovre> exist, but its annoying. I know stupid windows can do this, why linux cant? Or maybe i am missing something here?
<sveinung> lovre: if yor programs use a sound server (like PulseAudio) you can
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<lovre> sveinung: i dont know what they use, i never configured amarok, audacious, or teamspeak. Skype is set to ALSA. Not sure if Alsa is the same type of service as PulseAudio....?
<BluesKaj> pulse audio is like amiddleman soundserver that runs on top of alsa, skype is known not to have audio without PA
<EagleScreen> hi+
<Elchomat> Hi
<lovre> BluesKaj: hmm, i not sure why then i cant capture or play from/to more sources...
<shayna> hi everyone.  I have a question
 * Elchomat too
<EagleScreen> I have installed mplayerthumbs 1.2-kde4.3.2-0ubuntu1, what more must I do to have thumbnails preview for video files?
<shayna> I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and now my wireless doesn't work, how do I fix this.  It shows my wireless network but I can't connect and I have the wireless drivers installed
<BluesKaj> lovre, more info at #pulseaudio
<shayna> any ideas?
<EagleScreen> shayna: do not forget to update to Kubuntu 9.10 in two days or so, it is recommended, what protocol use your network, WEP or WPA?
<BluesKaj> shayna, which wifi card?
<lovre> BluesKaj: ok, ty
<shayna> wpa
<Elchomat> shayna:  No bing.ut here my wlan doesnt do anyth
<shayna> I have an airport card built into my mac
 * Elchomat switches back to Windows where wlan, bt and so on works
<Elchomat> Bye
<shayna> I also have the broadcom sta wireless driver installed
<EagleScreen> shayna: the kde4 plasmoid for networkmanager in jaunty is buggy as hell
<shayna> I see
<EagleScreen> it is "normally" that it to cannot connect to a wpa
<shayna> Because it worked great in 8.1
<EagleScreen> because 8.10 used KDE3 version i think
<shayna> I updated that to the kde 4
<shayna> my boyfriend is at work and I don't want to have to call him
<EagleScreen> 8.10 used KDE4 Desktop, but kde3 applet for networkmanager
<shayna> ohhhhhh
<shayna> is that supposed to be resolved in 9.1?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | shayna
<ubottu> shayna: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<EagleScreen> shayna: 9.10 has a completly rewritten kde4 applet for networkmanager, it is expected to work well
<shayna> great
<EagleScreen> bad time to update to jaunty when karmic will be released in two days
<shayna> I'm looking for the package you said ubottu, but it's not pulling up anything in adept
<EagleScreen> shayna: i recommend you to use kde3 applet
<shayna> I'm thinking so, but I installed the 8.10 disk
<shayna> how do I do that Eagle?
<EagleScreen> let me see..
<BluesKaj> shayna, add this to your sources.list then do an update in the konsole: deb http://apt.wicd.net jaunty extras
<BluesKaj> including the deb
<EagleScreen> I think kde3 applet is netter than wicd
<EagleScreen> *better
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, have you tried wicd?
<EagleScreen> never but it install gnome dependencies
<BluesKaj> I use it wirh wpa2 encryption
<EagleScreen> and i have tested kde3 applet in jaunty for wpa sucessfull
<EagleScreen> shayna: usen what you want, choose one to test first
<BluesKaj> what's a few gnome depenendies , it's all ubuntu
<shayna> i'm trying to figure out how to get the KDE 3
<EagleScreen> for kde3 applet, install knetworkmanager package (it may be already installed by default)
<shayna> because it's not letting me add the wicd
<EagleScreen> chen in your Menu -> Applicarions -> Internet
<BluesKaj> wicd works with kde3 ..it's been around since 8.04
<shayna> I'll need to install that
<EagleScreen> shayna: look for knetworkmanager package in adept and install it
<EagleScreen> then close the kde4 plasmoid for networkmanager
<shayna> ok
<EagleScreen> run knetworkmanager and kde3 applet should appears
<shayna> alright, give me a moment to get that
<shayna> my adept isn't wanting to open right now
<shayna> I may need to restart the computer
<EagleScreen> normally, Adept is crappy
<shayna> I have synaptic
<EagleScreen> use always synaptic, it is muchy better
<BluesKaj> shayna, is this what you want ?  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jaunty-kde3-remix-beta
<shayna> I got this error
<shayna> E: Type 'http://apt.wicd.net' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<shayna> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<shayna> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<shayna> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBotK2> shayna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shayna> alright
<EagleScreen> corrupted sources.list
<EagleScreen> open a terminal
<shayna> open
<EagleScreen> run: $ kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<EagleScreen> press F11 to see line numbers
<EagleScreen> fix line 54
<EagleScreen> remove it, type it propertly, or comment it
<shayna> okay
<EagleScreen> save and close editor
<BluesKaj> shayna, copy and paste this whole line , not just the underlined and highlighted part , everything except the quotes "deb http://apt.wicd.net jaunty extras"
<shayna> it's saying command not found
<shayna> Alright
<EagleScreen> command not found to wht command?
<shayna> the one you told me to run
<shayna> $ kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<EagleScreen> do not type the $
<EagleScreen> without dolar symbol
<EagleScreen> a dolar symbol usually means the the following is a command for shell, but it musnt be typed in the shell
<shayna> i just tried that
<shayna> i feel stupid
<EagleScreen> all we are stupid when we are learning
<shayna> now it's giving me another error
<shayna> fixed it!!!!
<shayna> I'm not seeing the network manager that you told me to look for EagleScreen
<shayna> I've got kdenetwork installed though
<EagleScreen> knetworkmanager
<EagleScreen> or networkmanager-kde
<shayna> I have network-manager-kde installed
<EagleScreen> as I suposed
<EagleScreen> close kde4 network plasmoid
<EagleScreen> and try to run knetworkmanager command
<shayna> where do I do that?  and i'm sorry if i'm sounding retarded, i've been using Mac OS X
<EagleScreen> do you ahve the Desktop widgets locked?
<EagleScreen> unlock them
<shayna> no they're not locked
<EagleScreen> then use the special button on the right in the panel
<EagleScreen> not
<EagleScreen> just right click on the kde4 widget for network
<EagleScreen> and choose remove widget
<shayna> there isn't one there
<EagleScreen> on Desktop?
<shayna> i closed out the plasmoid window earlier
<Yunque> g
<EagleScreen> then just run knetworkmanager
<shayna> it gave me some weird stuff
<shayna> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<shayna> It said that a few times
<EagleScreen> but is applet opened?
<EagleScreen> or not?
<shayna> no, it doesn't look like it EagleScreen
<shayna> I wanna copy and paste but i don't want to flood
<kaddi__> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<EagleScreen> it is strange
<roKB> kya bhai logon, sab rapchik ?
<sveinung> does anyone know where I could ask for help about a KMS-problem (huge fonts) I got after i upgraded to Karmic?
<kaddi__> karmic support is available in #ubuntu+1
<roKB> what's KMS ?
<sveinung> thanks
<shayna> is there any way to do screen sharing eagle?
<shayna> I keep getting this X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<lovre> can someone talk to me on skype, i need  to check capture with PA, if it can pass the captured to more than one application?
<EagleScreen> shayna: you can paste text in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<shayna> i did that , but it won't go int the screen
<EagleScreen> shayna: if you did it, share the url to the pasted text
<shayna> okay
<shayna> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/302794/
<EagleScreen> shayna: copy always the command you were running too
<shayna> I just tried something
<EagleScreen> shayna: has the computer where you have the problem internet connection right now?
<shayna> I tried to run the command as kdesudo knetworkmanager
<shayna> yes, i've moved my wireless router closer and connected an ethernet cable to it
<EagleScreen> never run knetworkmanager with kdesudo
<EagleScreen> never
<shayna> oh
<shayna> oops
<shayna> did i just break something?
<EagleScreen> have you tried to run it as normal?
<norteng> I need the help of VCS have a shared network printer in samba has two trays, one sheet is A4 and A3 is another I can not send to tray will only A3 to A4 user CUPS 1.3.9 can someone help me?
<shayna> yes i did before, and i closed the window accidently and then when i tried again it wouldn't come back up with all the errors
<shayna> it just goes back to shayna@shayna-desktop:~$
<PAgore> hi all :)
<shayna> hi Pagore
<EagleScreen> not running now but it did before, shayna?
<PAgore> could someone tell me please, how i can create thumbnails in kubuntu :D
<shayna> right
<PAgore> im pretty new in kubuntu :)
<EagleScreen> if you cannot run it agai, try rebooting if you can
<shayna> you and me both PA
<PAgore> :)
<shayna> okay, I'll come back to this chat room after I reboot
<PAgore> i found out that i can watch thumbs with mplayerthumbs
<EagleScreen> hi PAgore
<shayna> wait, I have two network orb thingys
<EagleScreen> yes, you can
<PAgore> but how to create xD
<PAgore> ?
<EagleScreen> PAgore: what KDE version are you using?
<shayna> Eagle, I have the knetworkmanager up
<PAgore> the newest
<EagleScreen> shayna: try to connect
<PAgore> i just downloaded it today :)
<shayna> i'm a goob and didn't see it in the bar at the bottom
<EagleScreen> PAgore: what Kubuntu vfersion?
<PAgore> 9.04
<EagleScreen> bad time to install 9.04
<PAgore> hmm :)
<EagleScreen> 9.10 will be released in two days
<PAgore> i know in 2 days ill download 9.10
<PAgore> ^^
<EagleScreen> you need KDE version of 9.10 to can use thumbnails
<PAgore> oh
<PAgore> okty for info, ill google for KDE now :)
<EagleScreen> at least you need 4.3 I think
<PAgore> hm, i duno what version i have atm :)
<EagleScreen> and package mplayerthimbs 1.2-kde4.3.2-0ubuntu1
<EagleScreen> jaunty has 4.2.2 i think
<EagleScreen> there are special repos to update to 4.3 in jaunty
<PAgore> hmm, ok, i think i have to found out how to do that :X
<PAgore> in packagekit?
<EagleScreen> i can tell you
<genii> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<EagleScreen> KDE 4 trunk is unstable
<genii> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<EagleScreen> do not use it
<PAgore> ok
<EagleScreen> PAgore: open kpackagekit
<PAgore> ok i opened :)
<EagleScreen> go to configuration
<EagleScreen> and click on Edit Software sources
<PAgore> ok i made and i tipped in my p :)
<PAgore> Password
<EagleScreen> normally
<EagleScreen> go to Third part software tab
<EagleScreen> clock on add new
<EagleScreen> and paste this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<EagleScreen> all from deb to main
<EagleScreen> then clokc ok, reload and you will can update to 4.3.2
<PAgore> hm i made
<PAgore> then i checked for updates
<PAgore> The package list needs to be rebuilt.
<PAgore> This should have been done by the backend automatically.
<PAgore> this error appears
<genii> sudo apt-get update     usually will update the list
<PAgore> very interesting :)
<PAgore> this i can read
<PAgore> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> PAgore: You're probably missing 'deb ' on the beginning of that line
<sobczyk> what is the ide of choice for mono on kubuntu?
<PAgore> no i copied and pasted more then once , im sure i didnt forgot :)
<PAgore> hm i have 1 try to delete this line now
<PAgore> with the application kate, and i need root rights to do that
<PAgore> i write in terminal "sudo dolphin"
<PAgore> after my PW i cant see anything in dolphin
<PAgore> no files or folders
<ravla> hola
<PAgore> xD
<PAgore> hi ravla
<ravla> sabeis como meterle todo el java y to el royo a firefox?
<PAgore> hi EagleScreen :P
<EagleScreen> hello again
<EagleScreen> upgrading to 4.3.2, PAgore?
<PAgore> no new failures apperead xD
<EagleScreen> pastebin them
<PAgore> first i refreshed the upgrade list but this appeared
<PAgore> A problem that we were not expecting has occurred.
<PAgore> then i wrote in terminal sudo apt-get upgrade
<PAgore> but then this E appeared
<PAgore> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<PAgore> :)
<PAgore> now i can use dolphin with root
<Pici> PAgore: Did you look at the file? I can assure you that you're missing 'deb' or 'deb-src' before the url on that line.
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> you had to paste "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main"
<EagleScreen> did u copy the deb?
<PAgore> yes i made 100%
<PAgore> :)
<PAgore> i tried to copy and paste it more then once
<Pici> PAgore: Can you please pastebin the contents of  that file then?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<EagleScreen> then run: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<PAgore> i search where i can find it :)
<EagleScreen> and fix line 54
<genii> The error idicates you did not put "deb" in front of the url
<PAgore> # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted
<PAgore> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<PAgore> # newer versions of the distribution.
<PAgore> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<PAgore> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<FloodBotK2> PAgore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PAgore> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<EagleScreen> PAgore: dont flood
<EagleScreen> use pastebin and paste the content of the file
<EagleScreen> it is also beter, cleaner
<PAgore> ok i deleted line 45
<PAgore> now sudo apt-get update work :D
<EagleScreen> add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<EagleScreen> from deb to main
<EagleScreen> including both
<PAgore> hmm
<PAgore> yes a lot of new updates appear :D
<PAgore> 44 Updates
<PAgore> 62 blocked updates
<PAgore> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<EagleScreen> by a bug kpkgkit cannot install all updates
<EagleScreen> use sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<PAgore> yes :)
<PAgore> ok ty, let me just update the 44 Updates i can then  i upgrade the rest :D
<PAgore> it teems that it is a lot because
<PAgore> i update since 1 min and its still 10% :D
<PAgore> 16% now :P
<PAgore> 32%.    ...    i think in  5min    its finished :D
<Urwaldclonk> What does it mean if I have restricted updates?
 * nameiner is away: Gone away for now
<PAgore> hmm, Urwaldclonk  your question is hard to answer :)
<Urwaldclonk> ^^ should I post which one?
<PAgore> yes do, maybe other ppl. here can help you :P
<Urwaldclonk> These are the kernel updates to .15
<PAgore> hmm, eagle screen, when i paste "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" in konsole
<PAgore> 1 error appears
<PAgore> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<PAgore> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<PAgore> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<PAgore> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBotK2> PAgore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PAgore> i closed all application but irc
<BluesKaj> PAgore, run in the konsole: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> and make sure package mangers are closed
<BluesKaj> PAgore, then run : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<PAgore> ok i made :)
<BluesKaj> PAgore, now do : sudo aptitude update
<PAgore> i made this :)
<PAgore> then this appear
<PAgore> 62 packages upgraded, 32 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PAgore> Need to get 188MB of archives. After unpacking 145MB will be used.
<FloodBotK2> PAgore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PAgore> when i write y
<PAgore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302849/
<PAgore> here is the error :)
<BluesKaj> PAgore,  do: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<PAgore> hmm, similar error, with smaler text
<PAgore> Do you want to ignore this warning and proceed anyway?
<PAgore> To continue, enter "Yes"; to abort, enter "No":
<PAgore> i write "Y"
<PAgore> but nothing happened :D
<PAgore> hmm
<BluesKaj> that is a warning , not an error
<PAgore> ah lol ok
<PAgore> i have to write "Yes"
<BluesKaj> type the word Yes
<PAgore> :)
<PAgore> wow it is much
<PAgore> 38min left :),
<PAgore> ill go study while this download :)
<EagleScreen> the warnings are probably by untrusted PPA
<EagleScreen> add the gpg-key of Kubuntu PPA's to apt keyring and those warnings will disappear
<Urwaldclonk> can I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<EagleScreen> yes Urwaldclonk, you can
<Urwaldclonk> thanks, is 9.10 avaliabe?
<EagleScreen> yes it is, but it is not final release yet
<Urwaldclonk> k, then I wait if its final :D
<EagleScreen> but only two days remaining, it is almost final, and very few changes are expected
<Urwaldclonk> thanks
<amik> hya, can anyone confirm/deny that Kate 3.3.2 (using KDE 4.3.2) has copy/paste issues when trying to paste to an external app (thunderbird, vi, etc.)?
<EagleScreen> what issues?
<amik> it doesn't paste...
<EagleScreen> trying paste after kate closed?
<amik> I can copy/paste within kate, copy from outside and paste to kate, but can't copy from kate and paste outside of it
<amik> no, everything still open. and just tried with kwrite - same thing.
<EagleScreen> let me see
<EagleScreen> I can paste here
 * ponting hi allllllllllllll
<PAgore> hi pnting :P
<EagleScreen> i can paste everywhere
<amik> here being?
 * roKB says hi to ponting
<amik> hmmmm
<amik> any idea what might be going wrong?
<BluesKaj> amik, yes sometimes one has to leave the page open that you copy from in order to paste in another file
<ponting> arey rock u also here ...
<roKB> EagleScreen: so do i
<roKB> ponting: are u still there ananya ?
<EagleScreen> have you touched klipper configuration?
<EagleScreen> is klipper running for you?
<roKB> ponting: yup
<amik> BluesKaj: everything is open - thunderbird, vi (konsole) and kate. it just doesn't work... very strange. haven't had this before, and I just upgraded to 4.3.2 a couple days ago
<amik> no, klipper not running
<ponting> roKB yaa
<amik> trying to paste into firefox bar - not working either
<Arinmal> hey everyone
<PAgore> hi :P
<amik> when I copy from FF/TB, I can paste everywhere else
<Arinmal> first time using kubuntu
<amik> but not the other way around
<roKB> amik: chot hai ye toh
<amik> Arinmal: mazel tov
<amik> roKB: no comprende
<roKB> amik: what's TB?
<amik> roKB: ThunderBird (sorry, I mentioned it before)
<EagleScreen> run klipper
<EagleScreen> KDE may need klipper to copy/paste
<amik> EagleScreen: just starting it doesn't help. anything else I should try?
<roKB> isn't klipper installs on upgrade ?
<EagleScreen> amik: can you reproduce your problem in a clean user enviroment?
<Arinmal> quick question, I installed kde on another distro a few days ago and it had a darker theme...like the pop up boxes were black...how can i get that back? the silver is hard on my eyes
<amik> roKB: dunno - I didn't have it before either. I think it starts by default on a clean install, but I never ever used it, so I disabled it years ago. never had a problem though until now.
<amik> EagleScreen: when u say 'clean'... ?
<genii> I'm not running Klipper and I can copy from Kate into KWrite fine.
<EagleScreen> amik: for instance a new user account recently created
<EagleScreen> Arinmal: it is oxugen theme
<genii> (KDE 4.3.2, Kate 3.3.2, Kwrite 4.3.2)
<amik> genii: kate/kwrite work with themselves, but can copy there and paste in some other apps
<EagleScreen> oxygen theme
<roKB> maybe some applications are using klipper's last selected paste to perform paste operation ... like FF, TB
<Arinmal> you mean download another theme?
<EagleScreen> you should have it
<Arinmal> ok
<Arinmal> sec
<EagleScreen> amik: create a new user for test, it takes just a moment
<EagleScreen> sudo adduser user_name
<amik> EagleScreen: is it totally reversible? won't screw up my system?
<EagleScreen> yes user creation is reversible
<amik> EagleScreen: (sorry, as an ex-win user, I'm used to the fact that *nothing* is reversible :-) )
<EagleScreen> not here
<Arinmal> I cant find it eaglescreen...idk what im missing...all i have is the oxygen theme thats silver
<amik> ok, so I'll create a new user with the command above, then logout/switch user, then run kate and firefox and check?
<EagleScreen> Arinmal: are u looking for this theme? http://imagebin.ca/view/M7cpzjH.html
<Arinmal> yes!
<EagleScreen> it is oxygen theme
<EagleScreen> yes amik
<Arinmal> so I gotta change colors in the installed theme?
<EagleScreen> Arinmal: right click on desktop -> Desktop preferences
<Arinmal> got it
<Arinmal> thanks man
<EagleScreen> change Air by Oxugen
<EagleScreen> in theme
<amik> EagleScreen: ok, I logged in as the new user, opened up kate and FF, typed in a few words in kate. copy in kate and paste in FF fails. the other way works ok.
<EagleScreen> amik: i dont know what to tell you
<amik> EagleScreen: the right-click menu in ff even shows the paste option grayed out - it really seems to not have anything in the clipboard
<EagleScreen> check your KDE isntallation
<EagleScreen> i am going to replace my amd64 install by the i386
<EagleScreen> many programs not ready for 64 bits
<amik> EagleScreen: I'm on 64 - which apps don't work? haven't noticed any...
<EagleScreen> nspluginviewer crash often
<EagleScreen> many web applications or games only work with 32 bits
<EagleScreen> many programs as like as wine needs to install the 32bit libs anyway
<PAgore> hmm maybe i made a mistake then? xD
<amik> and is 64 actually better for performance? I assumed it better maches the hardware...
<PAgore> hmm ill dl the newest version of Kubuntu in 2 days,, ,but isnt it slower?
<EagleScreen> better suport for 32 bits in packages around the web: Acrobat reader, flash, Opera etc..
<amik> (though I'm more of a dev than a gamer, so haven't come across issues. conservative apps, I guess.)
<EagleScreen> flash sometimes crash in 64 bits
<amik> EagleScreen: hmmm... now that u mention it... ;-)
<ponting> there is a problem in kubuntu 9.1 .beta ..: before copying a file in flash or any media it doesn't ckecks the available space ..and in last..it says can't coppy disc is full..it must be fixed
<ponting> have u guy noticed it ..
<EagleScreen> some web browsers like Arora hasen't any problem in loading plugins in 32 bits, but it hardly load them in 64 bits
<amik> I do find myself restarting FF every once in a while when I want to watch something on youtube, coz flash is messed up... but I think that's the only issue I noticed
<EagleScreen> applications eat more RAM in its 64 bits version
<ponting> use FF it's so simple dude
<ponting> i haven't faced such a problem.
<amik> I have 4g, and never saw them fully utilized yet, so that's not a concern
<amik> ponting: in FF 64 ur flash works flawlessly for days in a row? multiple tabs open and all?
<EagleScreen> i think by the moment 64 bits arch has more disadvantages than advantages
<PAgore> can you  give the full name of FF?  i cant google for it :)
<ponting> amik i havn't oprn that much of flash tabs simulateously ...but yaa for 2-3 tabs it is working well
<amik> FireFox (sorry :-) )
<lovre> when im running a virtual machine, can i get hardware accel, and directx to work?
<PAgore> ah lol ok i know this xD
<Soulsearch> hmmm pulseaudio not installed in 9.10?
<amik> anyway, as for the copy/paste issue - can anyone recomment a kate replacement? a friendly text editor, simple yet full of useful features? lightweight and all? (I'm coming from Notepad++ in windows, if that means anything to anyone)
<ponting> amik: kate is good tool in gui it's nt that heavy ..
<amik> and of course, I'm talking of something for those moments when I'm not in a vi mood :-)
<PAgore> in Xubuntu i used Mousepad
<amik> ponting: yes, but I'm having issues with it (discussed above, if u were here...)
<PAgore> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_text_editors
<ponting> amik: oh i wan't
<Pici> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ponting> there is a problem in kubuntu 9.1 .beta ..: before copying a file in flash or any media it doesn't ckecks the available space ..and in last..it says can't coppy disc is full..it must be fixed
<Pici> ponting : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<amik> thanks for the lists guys, but the wiki page doesn't specify platform for most editors listed, and in any case I was hoping for some personal input, not a random guess :-)
<ponting> Pici: all right
<amik> or, I'll keep using kate, but paste nothing outside of it. that's what vi is for!
<PAgore> interresting
<PAgore> when i use kate i can copy and paste from everywhere
<ponting> i have a problem if u guyzz can sort it out ..my audio driver is cheating upon me ..sometimes i boot my system n sometime it is working fine ..
<amik> PAgore: I'm most happy for u :-p
<PAgore> hmm , maybe you need a update ? :)
<ponting> this problme i m facing .in all the OS's
<ponting> eighter it be  linux or win
<ponting> PAgore: since the day i got my box.
<PAgore> ponting: what box do you mean? :)
<amik> ponting: if it works flakily on all OSs, it's likely a hardware issue (and/or bios - r u up to date?)
<ponting> PAgore: my system i was talking as Box.
<ponting> amik: i dude i updated it 2months ago
<PAgore> ponting: Hmm, sry im a Linux noob, and i think i cant help you out :(
<ponting> Pagore: hmm alright.
<amik> ponting: I'm no expert, but if a hardware-related issue happens on different OSs, I'd say the problem is not in th OS, but the hardware...
<PAgore> brb, i have to restart after my 188 MB KDE update :)
<ponting> amik: yaa dude that i am aware..of i just asked for ..some update as firmware update made my DVD drive work well
<Shockrates> guys hello
 * ponting asks for suggestion of .any  MSN messanger which can support cam chat for Kubuntu
<Shockrates> if i autoremove konqueror will there be any problem/
<Shockrates> ?
<Shockrates> are any libs needed for anything else
<Shockrates> (i have firefox)
<ponting> Shockrates: no there won't be any   problem but why will u remove konqueror it is a nice browser ..
<Shockrates> i think firefox is better
<Shockrates> :D
<Shockrates> rekonq on the other hand was good indeed
<ponting> it's up to u
<Shockrates> i actually run the
 * ponting  asks for suggestion of .any  MSN messanger which can support cam chat for Kubuntu
<Shockrates> autoremove konqueror command
<Shockrates> which removes some libs which it believes are not needed
<ponting> so then wat happend.
<Shockrates> nothing
<Shockrates> a friend told be that maybe
<Shockrates> some libs may be needed for other things
<carpii_> i want to finally upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to latest ready for 9.10.   Can anyone recommend some software to backup my entire 8.04 installation so I can rollback if I dont like kde 4.x ?
<genii> carpii_: Do you have a hd same size or larger than the one your 8.04 is currently on?
<carpii_> not on the same machine, no :(
<carpii_> but ive servers which can store it all
<carpii_> on my lan
<genii> carpii_:The other boxes running Linux of some sort?
<genii> ( if so then rsync )
<carpii_> genii, well they are, but inside a vm
<carpii_> the servers are running windows, see :/
<Shockrates> what does the autoremove command do?
<carpii_> just removes packages installed, but no longer needed
<genii> Shockrates: With apt-get, the autoremove tries to uninstall packages which are listed as not being used, or which have been orphaned
<carpii_> ah, assuming you mean   apt-get autoremove
<amik> Shockrates: why do u need to uninstall konq? u can still use firefox...
<Shockrates> amik: i just like 1 thing for 1 job
<Shockrates> its not a matter of memory
<amik> Shockrates: I use FF too, but it never bothered me that somewhere on the disk konq is in deep slumber...
<ponting_> pls tell me some ...
<Shockrates> lol
<Shockrates> amik: maybe
<Shockrates> anyway thanks and cya
<amik> plus it is a default part of kde/kubuntu, so I might as well leave it there and not take chances that something, someday will break
<PAgore> hmm guzy i updated KDE but i still cant see Thumbnails :)
<PAgore> i installed mthumbnailer
<PAgore> i can see my thumbs  i had when i used ubuntu but i cant create now thumbsnails :)
<PAgore> new
<frozenfoxx> Quick question
<frozenfoxx> Should I look at using the Kubuntu NetBook Remix RC or is it just not worth it at this time for a non-developer and should I instead try to cram the full-blown desktop Kubuntu 9.10 into my netbook
<amik> I have the same dilemma. anyone?
<frozenfoxx> I mean, NBR seems pretty functional but I read something about it not really being ready.  I was wondering a bit more about that
<amik> iirc the kubuntu news page says that the NBR as far as KDE is concerned is not yet a release, but the kubuntu team will cram it into a kubuntu release anyway
<amik> it sounds like it'll basically work, but probably still have some issues and annoyances
<frozenfoxx> It seems to be okay on my notoriously-hard 1101HA so it can't be too bad.  I wonder how bad it would be trying to get the standard KDE 4 desktop working okay on the netbook with the smaller screen
<claydoh> run nbr from a flash drive and see how it is
<amik> you can easily try - aiui they're just different 'desktop' packages, u can install/uninstall as u please without having to wipe the disk or anything
<frozenfoxx> Hmm, could you actually just install the kde-desktop package on a NBR image and switch between the two?
<frozenfoxx> That'd probably make me happiest
<frozenfoxx> I just didn't know how tightly NBR was tied into the other package dependencies
<amik> maybe they can even coexist with both options in the login menu? I'm guessing here...
<maco> sure
<maco> pretty sure some of the devs do that
<genii> carpii_: I don't use Bacula but i hear it can backup your hd to for instance a set of CD/DVD
<carpii_> ok thanks
<frozenfoxx> Then I think I'll give that a shot as I really like the NBR direction Kubuntu's taken (honestly I like it a *lot* more than the Ubuntu NBR philosophy) but it'd be nice to have the regular desktop to fall back on if it all goes fubar
<linex> hello
<carpii_> im setting up a new vmware with a huge drive, so i can try various utils
<frozenfoxx> Thanks for the thoughts, everyone, I'll give it a shot here and let you know how it works
<linex> Anyone here running on raid 1 ?
<carpii_> luckybackup is one, but i might just use rsync once the vm is ready
<amik> frozenfoxx: good luck :-) if it works, I'll probably do the same.
<frozenfoxx> amik: I'll make sure to hang out in here during the work day for the rest of the week while I try it out, just message me if you want to know how it's going
<amik> frozenfoxx: 10x :-)
<varanus> does the side mouse buttons work with kde4.3.2 with karmic?
<ponting_> varanus: yo!
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<varanus> ponting_: do you know if there is any giude/how to get it to work?
<ponting_> varanus: dude i installed kde4.3.2 n itzz working fine
<varanus> ponting_: i have it working only with firefox, that's y i asked. ty though
<ponting_> varanus: well i m working it well with alll appplication nt only FF
<varanus> ponting_: thnx for the info
<ponting_> varanus: welcome
<vbgunz> anybody here use the anonymous font at size 8 in the terminal? I get these anomalies of dots on every other line. they go away if i scroll but they get annoying. anyone know what could be happening?
<Aison> hello
<Aison> is it already possible to download ubuntu 9.10 or do I have to download 9.04 and then upgrade?
<Shockrates> hi. i cant see videos in youtube
<ponting_> just upgrade the existing one if u are already running ..the ver..or so!!
<Shockrates> any ideas?
<Shockrates> i use firefox and youtube videos appear gray
<Aison> ponting_, would like to install a new machine
<ponting_> no not atl all
<ponting_> Aison: no dude
<Aison> http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.10/kubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso
<Aison> found one ^^
<ponting_> Aison: thnxx
<ponting> roKB: apna baar  baar disconnect ho  jaa raha hai ...
<kaddi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kaddi> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<hackndoes> isn't ext 4 the new default?
<JontheEchidna> hackndoes: for new Kubuntu 9.10 installs, yes
<kaddi> hi, I still need help with grub and my 2 windows installations. Somehow my google-skills arent at their best today. :/ I have XP and Win7 installed and want to use grub as a bootloader, but I can't get this to work. The entry for XP takes me to the windowsbootlmanager and the entry I created for win7 doesn't work and I don't see why. It is a copy of the entry for xp with the exception that I adapted the partition
<ward__> Hello where are the activities in KDE4 Kubuntu ?
<ward__> are they stripped out ?
<Mamarok> ward__: no, they are where they belong, upper right corner, click and select 'Zoom out'
<ward__> ok found them ;)
<ward__> when I try to run my plasmoid I get -> could not start javascript scriptEngine... The plasmoid works on other computers (written in Qtscript).. Am I missing some packages or so ?
<rquire> hello I have switched from gnome to KDE... where do I find update-manager?
<Tscheesy_> rquire: in Karmic? -> Systemsettings - Add/Remove SW
<kubuntuser> rquire: k menu -> applications -> system -> Software Management
<roKB> rquire: use `sudo aptitude` command, it is better than gui
<roKB> rquire: for more info just visit http://www.futuredesktop.org/   .... although it shows how to install software on ubuntu, it's commands are also applicable for kubuntu
<bottiger__> chrome plays the most annoying sound everytime I open/close a tab. it sounds like an ubuntu theme sound - any idea how to get rid of it
<kubuntuser> roKB: I do not think you should suggest using the cli to people.
<Tscheesy_> bottiger__: have a look at Systemsettings - Notifications : Choose the Source from the Drop-Down Menu
<bottiger__> Tscheesy_: yes, there's no chrome
<roKB> kubuntuser: i thought CLI is the strongest part of *nix family of OSes
<ponting_> roKB: u still alive
<kubuntuser> roKB: it is! However, it scares most people
<Tscheesy_> bottiger__: so - no further Idea here - chrome-Settings themself?
<bottiger__> Tscheesy_: nope - there's no sound options there :(
<kubuntuser> roKB: I only use the kde package manager for alerting me of new updates :-)
<alfiere> .............
<alfiere> there is someone?
<roKB> kubuntuser: then, they should use Redmond OS
<Tscheesy_> !hi | alfiere
<ubottu> alfiere: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<roKB> ponting_: ya still standing after all odds
<kubuntuser> alfiere: of course people are here
<roKB> !hi | alfiere
<ubottu> alfiere: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kubuntuser> alfiere: no one has questions though
<roKB> !hi | ponting_
<ubottu> ponting_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<alfiere> hi rok
<alfiere> i have installed for the first time ubunto
<alfiere> is good
<roKB> so did i
<alfiere> my win xp is dead
<alfiere> where are you from?
<alfiere> can i play with ubunto ?
<alfiere> videogame?
<alfiere> i'm noob
<alfiere> eheh
<carpii_> what game ?
<reagleBRKLN> hi everyone, i recently upgraded to KDE 4.3 from 3.5. I really love the Tools in Konqie's menu bar, but I can only see 3 of them (adblock, translate, archive). If I log in with a fresh user, they are all there (validate, change browser string, etc.) Where are these things defined (some rc file in ~/.kde, I can't find it)? Any ideas how to get those back?
<alfiere> battlefiled
<alfiere> 2 - 2142
<alfiere> and company of hero
<rquire> Hey guys! I just switched to KDE from Gnome.. I have Kubuntu 9.04 howdo I upgrade to 9.10 Beta ?
<roKB> rquire: sudo aptitude update -d
<roKB> rquire: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -d
<reagleBRKLN> rquire: the RC is out already
<ward__> Hello somebody here that knows a lot of plasma packages ?
<claydoh> ward__: do you want to find extra plasma widgets?
<kubuntuser> ward__: open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get install plasma-widget*"
<ward__> nope :) ;)
<ward__> I just created a small QTScript plasmoid
<kubuntuser> ward__: try #kde
<ward__> but wanted to let you guys now I needed to install plasma-scriptengines maybe its better to have that installed by default ?
<ward__> how can I reply to somebody fast instead of always typing the nickname on IRC ? :p
<kubuntuser> ward__: type the beginning of then name, and then click tab
<ward__> kubuntuser: easy ;)
<kubuntuser> lol
<ward__> somebody that can give that feedback to the packaging team?
<kubuntuser> ward__: my guess would be that people in #kubuntu-dev are the people to to.
<hackndoes> if i am running kubuntu rc, will it automaticallly be upgraded to final release tomorrow? or do i have to do something active
<hackndoes> ?
<claydoh> hackndoes: yes
<kubuntuser> hackndoes: it IS karmic
<kubuntuser> you would not need to upgrade
<kubuntuser> just continue getting updates as they appear
<hackndoes> great, thanks
<hackndoes> kde4 is nice
<claydoh> ward__: If I don't have any plasmas widgets that use those, why should I have it installed?
<claydoh> ward__: if i install one that needs it, it would then download the correct engine if packaged correctly
<ward__> claydoh: I was trying to create one and I missed something but didn't know what ;)
<claydoh> plus space on the cd is limited as well
<claydoh> ward__: but that is not of a concern for most end-users :)
<declanmg> eixt
<declanmg> exit
<DarkTan> i just had to install windows XP on a free partition and i can no longer access linux or vista, how can i reinstal grub with out the linux install disk?
<ralph_> hello all, I have a problem with Kubuntu 9.10., when I drag a file/folder/image to my desktop I don't get a mouse menu for selecting a action. (a bug maybe?)
<DarkTan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DarkTan> is he UNetbootin safe for Vista/win7?
<ralph_> anyone?
<frozenfoxx> As a note for anyone who cares, I'm currently setting up Kubuntu 9.10 RC NBR on my Asus Eee 1101HA (with the godawful GMA 500) and it's going well
<DarkTan> ralph i think you can change that in mouse setting
<highvoltage> hi! what's the front-end for installing packages in Kubuntu called?
<highvoltage> (need it for edubuntu documentation)
<frozenfoxx> I still am having to use a thread or two from the Ubuntu wiki to get the graphics set up but by default it recognizes how to use the wifi and the ethernet ports, which is a plus
<frozenfoxx> highvoltage: KPackageKit
<DarkTan> sudo apt-get inteall
<highvoltage> thanks frozenfoxx
<frozenfoxx> highvoltage: No problem, it's pretty nice now and getting better
<frozenfoxx> highvoltage: It's fully replaced Adept and is used in several other distros with KDE like Fedora, so it's getting a lot stronger community.  Hope you like it
<highvoltage> frozenfoxx: cool. I mostly need it for the edubuntu release notes, but I'll give KDE a proper try again soon :)
<ralph_> @darktan: no, can't see anyting there. (it's only not working on the desktop, it's working inside Dolpin and pannel etz)
<frozenfoxx> highvoltage: Yeah, it's "getting better all the time." :)
<ralph_> I fixed is (it's official ITS A BUG :( )... <I opened Dolpin /desktop and copy a file en deleted again, the icon apears op the desktop and go's away again. Now if I copy a file to the desktop it's showing the menu again. (I can't reproduce the bug again)
<highvoltage> frozenfoxx: :p
<ubuntu__> hi
<monte48lowes> hello
<kubuntuser> !hi Roey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Roey
<kubuntuser> !hi | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Roey> monte48lowes: can you give some sort of advice on grub?
<roKB> !advice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advice
<kubuntuser> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<kubuntuser> wow
<kubuntuser> ubottu is smart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart
<kubuntuser> XD nm
<jamesjedimaster> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vivia> Hi, How can i assign a certain keyboard shortcut to open a certain application?
<vivia> my new keyboard has some Word/Excel/Calculator keys which I want to take advantage of :)
<monte48lowes> I have used gizmod to do this a long while back
<monte48lowes> I don't know if it's still up to date
<vivia> monte48lowes: thanks, installing... io think kde3 had it as a built-in function, right?
<vivia> monte48lowes: ok this will need me to look it up. thanks :)
<vivia> monte48lowes: found it in the control center -> input actions, you can create a new one :)
<monte48lowes> good
<moreno> hola
<mor--> ù
<wyterz> Hello boys, Im new to Kubuntu.. Im trying to install the flash plugin for firefox but I keep getting this error Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time..
<wyterz> I am not installing something else at the same time
<monte48lowes> open 'konsole' and issue 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<wyterz> thx
<benjamin_> okay, so I did an "update-notifier-kde -d" in order to upgrade to the 9.10 RC. All I get though is a little popup that says "No new upgrade available". Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<inrain> I have a really stupid question. I am running kubuntu and i'm new with this, and i insert a data dvd in my laptop, but i don't know how to open the content in a folder. can anyone help mt thx
<Bwyard> how do i reinstall network-tools if i dont have interenet
<Bwyard> cus i accidently removed them
<benjamin_> inrain: open up dolphin, the disk should show up on the left hand side
<benjamin_> Bwyard: no idea. i've done that before... no idea how to fix it
<Bwyard> drat
<benjamin_> Bwyard: i think there's a way to install it from disk, but i don't know how
<Bwyard> oh ok
<inrain> benjamin_ theres only home, network root and trash,
<benjamin_> inrain: you could try poking around in /media
<benjamin_> inrain: if it doesn't show up in dolphin though, i don't think it's mounted
<dmatt> inrain: if it is not empty media, it should pop up in Device Notifier, there you can click on it and it opens in Dolphin
<inrain> benjamin_ ok. I just upgraded. if thats the case, i'm gonna try to fix it tomorrow coz its past midnight in finland :=
<dmatt> inrain: and when you finish, you unmount it again in Device notifier (it is the same process as happens with USB keys and you should do it)
<benjamin_> okay, so I did an "update-notifier-kde -d" in order to upgrade to the 9.10 RC. All I get though is a little popup that says "No new upgrade available". Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<vivia> Bwyard: fetch the disk, find where it contains the .deb files, copy them all to /var/cache/apt/archives (as root) then install it normally
<vivia> it won't download them
<Bwyard> wait what
<vivia> Bwyard: sorry even easier. uncomment first line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<vivia> #deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ karmic main restricted
<vivia> this line. remove the
<vivia> the #
<vivia> then apt-get update and install
<Bwyard> but i dont have internet
<Bwyard> im on vista
<Bwyard> xubuntu does not have internet because i dont have th enetwork tools
<vivia> Bwyard: it's ok if you don't have internet
<vivia> open (as root) the file /var/cache/apt/archives and remove the # before the first line, the one that talks about cdrom
<vivia> then install normally. it will install from cd if available
<Bwyard> so i have to have th xubuntu cd in then
<Bwyard> well how do i enable root
<Bwyard> my root is disabled
<benjamin_> sudo
<Bwyard> well what would the command be to edit that file
<Bwyard> the exact command
<benjamin_> sudo kate /var/cache/apt/archives (maybe)
<dmatt> sudo nano /var/cache/apt/archives
<vivia> +1 for nano
<vivia> kate is for kubuntu not xubuntu
<Bwyard> well ill try it ill be back
<benjamin_> the save/quit options in nano are different than most, fyi
<Bwyard> have to switch os
<Bwyard> it worked
<benjamin_> Bwyard: gz
<benjamin_> okay, so I did an "update-notifier-kde -d" in order to upgrade to the 9.10 RC. All I get though is a little popup that says "No new upgrade available". Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<dmatt> benjamin_:  try to do normal update&upgrade first
<benjamin_> dmatt: yeup, did that first. even installed the handful of packages that were kept back
<bbeck> join #perl
<dmatt> benjamin_: try to ask in ubuntu+1 channel, i made fresh install
<Roey> hi
<Roey> can anyone help me with this install issue?  seems like it doens't load raid drivers on startup so the kernel can't find /.
<Roey> which is on softraid1.
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m5e8ba990  <--- output of 'blkid', device.map and grub.cfg.
<Roey> not sure if this info all agrees with itslf
<Roey> I did a stock install and it won't boot.
<alan__> Hi
<alan__> How can I activate ths TAGS funtion in Dolphin?
<alan__> As long as I've seen, eveyone seems to have it activate by defoult. I dont... :(
#kubuntu 2009-10-28
<memenode> Wake up.
<Roey> hey
<memenode> I'm kinda bummed by the fact that they polished GNOME-buntu so much it's tempting just looking at screenshots.. whereas in that respect kubuntu still feels kinda behind :S
<memenode> ubuntu looks almost like OSX..
<Roey> haha
<Roey> btw:
<Roey> computers are frustrating
<Roey> ;)
<memenode> :D
<Roey> I've been trying to install kubuntu on mine for the past two -days-.
<memenode> karmic?
<Roey> right.
<memenode> what does it do?
<Roey> it doesn't load the raid drivers and then complains it can't find /
<memenode> ah
<Roey> and  no one seems to be able to help :P
<carpii_> onboard raid ?
<Roey> nono
<Roey> softraid1
<memenode> fewer people use raid :S
<Roey> dm_raid1 driver.
<carpii_> does gnome look much different from it did in 8.04?  The screenshots dont look polished much to me
<Roey> it's all pos ;)
<Roey> kde >> gnome ;)
<carpii_> well i use kde atm
<carpii_> its not without its problems
<Roey> aye
<memenode> carpii_: well that's the nature of GNOME.. everything's incremental, but feels like careful perfecting..
<memenode> most notable in karmic is the tray area
<carpii_> heh ok. just by what you said earlier, it sounded like it had had a sudden revamp on the gui
<memenode> with those gray small icons which make it look very clean
<memenode> honestly, I like KDE4 better in terms of functionality, and compared to KDE3.x it's much closer to GNOME in terms of polished look and ease..
<memenode> but I wish it would go even further :)
<carpii_> i hate kde 4.x.  I had to go back to 3.5
<memenode> also.. added effort and funding on the kubuntu project could help.. I don't think they spend as much effort on it as they do on gnome
<carpii_> but im hoping to try it again, because that was a while ago
<memenode> which did you try?
<carpii_> it was 4.1 i think
<carpii_> but ignoring the bugs, i just didnt like the whole plasma concept, and the vista-like start menu
<memenode> ah, I think 4.3 is really the first one you could call solid..
<carpii_> seemed like a step backwards to me :(
<memenode> ah
<memenode> well it can be switched to classic..
<carpii_> hm, interesting
<carpii_> i didnt know that
<carpii_> oh, the start menu you mean
<carpii_> rather than the plasma/desktop thing
<memenode> yeah
<memenode> and plasma, well you can't turn it off as it's integral to it now, but you can configure it to make it more similar to KDE3 I think..
<carpii_> ok, ill have another play with it
<memenode> like, putting folder view on the entire desktop so you have normal desktop icons
<carpii_> yeah that was my main grumble
<carpii_> i use my desktop as a graphical wiki/dumping ground ;D
<memenode> who doesn't :D
<carpii_> heh well, ive seen windows laptops which are 2 year old and still only have the My Computer icon and nothing else ;D
<memenode> tho I started kinda getting used to the folder view widget idea... it at least restraints all the icons to an area and lets you scroll then :)
<memenode> lol
<reagleBRKLN> /j #kde
<memenode> Why? Anything fun going on there?
<morecrow> Amarok is kinda terrible. I have to fight with it just to add new files to my "local collection"
<morecrow> As far as linux programs go, its clunkyness is on par with iTunes, is there a better KDE player? I kinda miss Banshee at ths point
<morecrow> way too much information and options and just shit spewed everywhere
<Roey> hey do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?
<majorjake> so will i get slapped for asking newb questions in here?
<Roey> Do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?
<majorjake> is it possible to setup an image to boot from USB but to use system memory for everything?
<JJman6> has anyone setup a USB 3G modem in Kubuntu?
<JJman6> can  anyone tell me how to get vendorid & productid of a device!  Is there a log or a cmd i can run?
<lordeden> has anyone gotten tinychat to work with usb webcams?
<genii> JJman6: lspci -nn
<JJman6> for a USB device?
<genii> (for pci devices)
<genii> JJman6: lsusb -v
<JJman6> what if that device isn't mounting properly  ;-)
<genii> lsusb/lspci doesn't know about mounting
<JJman6> can i just output that -v info for a specific device.  the output is quite lengthy
<genii> JJman6: Not with that command
<JJman6> genii,  I had a udev rule created to do some stuff for this USB 3G device.  and i think the rule was assigning the idVendor:idProduct (for a older model)  i tried removing that rule and reattaching my device and running the lsusb -v cmd to see if i can get an accurate id.  but to no    avail it seems to still be using hte rule
<JJman6> How can i be sure that the output i'm now seeing is not being influenced by the rule or something else.
<vsrinath> i have installed sun jdk 6, java plugin for firefox does not work
<rasstar> anyone tried kubuntu netbook remix
<Roey> Do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?  I'm using Karmic 9.10
<vsrinath> firefox applet doesn't load
<Roey> seems like my kernel isn't loading raid drivers... grub times out and then dumps me to a busybox shell... I do ls /dev/md* and don't see anything there, so I can only assume that the raid drivers are not loaded.  Yet they are (dm_raid* is loaded according to modprobe).  Yet the kernel panics and decides it can't find / (which is on /de/vmd1)
<Roey> what's going on here, anyone have an idea?
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/f6efcbf2c  <-- contains output of 'blkid' and contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jpedroza1> Hello. Is there a way to have GTK apps use the font settings for KDE in 9.04?
<jpedroza1> My fonts in Firefox, Thunderbird and Pidgin are really large for menys and window titles.
<aleksey_> всем привет
<aleksey_> кто сказет как называется прога, через которую можно запустить винду, типа вертуальная машина
<jpedroza1> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gorgonzola> hello. anyone knows when or if we will have plasma-network-manager back?
<Ninad> hi
<JJman> hi
<Ninad> hi guys
<JJman> Ninad: if your using ubuntu you'll want to stick to the #ubuntu channel.   us lowely KDE ppl this channel is pretty dead
<Ninad> really?
<Ninad> ok
<Ninad> actually i am Windows user
<Ninad> I am new to Linux
<Bwyard> im sortof new too
<Bwyard> just started last friday
<Ninad> I want to learn it in order to get good job in my country bcos very few people know about Kubuntu
<Ninad> in my country
<JJman> Kubuntu  rox.  i love it.  I prefer it over Ubuntu personally.
<Ninad> It is prevented from Viruses
<Ninad> isnt it?
<Ninad> can we use .exe files in it?
<JJman> Linux is less prone then windows to virus attacks if thats what you mean.  but you can still get virus's
<Ninad> yeah i know
<JJman> nately no.  .exe files  are a Winblows (i mean windows) based extension.  But you can run some windows based programs through a linux tool called Wine
<Ninad> but very few viruses are meant for
<Ninad> Ubuntu
<Ninad> ohh
<Ninad> thanks
<Ninad> wine
<Ninad> actually i ddint know about IRC
<Ninad> i am new on irc also
<JJman> I'm playing poker through Wine right now  ;-)
<JJman> cause they don't hav ea linux based client so i am forced to run the windows client in linux
<Ninad> my friend told me that  irc is a good channel through which i can solve my problems
<JJman> It has its moments.  its kinda hit or miss
<JJman> But yes overall it can be a great support tool.  I use it frequently for such
<JJman> But when u get into more  advanced things it becomes harder to get help
<Ninad> ohhh
<Ninad> but thanks to IRC i can solve my  problems whenever i get them
<JJman> i wish that were true
<Ninad> yeah
<JJman> I'm stuck on a problem for days and days often even with the help of IRC
<Ninad> what about your exp. with Linux
<Ninad> ?
<Ninad> u didnt get help from IRC?
<JJman> I am now
<JJman> Originally i didn't
<Ninad> ok
<JJman> all my early experience was learnt the hard way.
<Ninad> good
<Ninad> yeah , Big Problems gives Sweet Fruits
<Ninad> JJMAN are you there?
<JJman> yes.  playing poker
<Ninad> ok
<Ninad> i would Like to tell you about my site
<Ninad> I have made
<Ninad> www.songsmarathi.com
<JJman> uhh ok
<JJman> whats that have to do with linux
<Ninad> yeah
<Ninad> actually it is uploaded on Linux server
<JJman> k
<Ninad> ok
<Ninad> leave it
<Ninad> Thanks
<JJman> i built many linux servers and websites
<Ninad> it was nice chatting with YOU
<Ninad> really?
<JJman> yea.  I'm a Web Dev.
<Ninad> how much it costs you?
<Ninad> web dev?
<Ninad> means?
<Ninad> dev means GOD?
<JJman> to build servers?  nothing  Linux is free
<JJman> lol.  no
<JJman> Web Developer
<Ninad> ohh
<Ninad> in hindu dev means GOD
<Ninad> wow
<Ninad> u r a developer
<JJman> some dev's think they are gods
<Ninad> thats nice
<JJman> i c
<Ninad> lol
<Ninad> actually they are GODs of Servers
<JJman> Yea,  PHP, MySQL, CSS & linux admin are my specialties
<Ninad> WOW
<Ninad> how do you get that?
<Ninad> I would love to specialize  in Linux
<JJman> uh school, practice i guess.  I'm not working for any companies right now.  I'm helping build 1 or 2 companies tho.
<JJman> so I'm poor  ;-)
<JJman> the #ubuntu-server channel is helpful if your setting up server related stuff
<Ninad> wow
<Ninad> so nice of you
<Ninad> I am new to Linux
<Ninad> how do I start
<Ninad> ?
<Ninad> can you guide me?
<JJman> well whats your experience
<JJman> windows/mac?
<JJman> i came from Windows (used to work for Microsoft actually 8-(
<JJman> but i hate them now
<Ninad> wow
<JJman> so i've completely switched over to Linux full time
<Ninad> they dont give us freedom
<JJman> nope
<Ninad> cool
<JJman> Here's a good resource for you that i'd suggest.  Its been an invaluable learning tool for me in addition to IRC.
<Ninad> where you from?
<Ninad> which country?
<JJman> install miroTV   and there's a bunch of linux related podcast/screencasts you can watch learn from
<Ninad> ohh great
<Ninad> let me check
<JJman> I'm from the US.  but i'm living in the Philippines at the moment temporarily for a few months
<JJman> considering relocating over here because the cost of living os so much smalleer here.  and my women is here
<Ninad> good
<JJman> woman (not women)  ;-)
<Ninad> lol
<Ninad> only one woman
<JJman> in this country yes  ;-)
<JJman> u install MiroTV yet?
<Ninad> how manny you have
<Ninad> ?
<Ninad> i am searching for MiroTV
<JJman> its a secret  ;-)
<Ninad> is it there in package installer?
<JJman> yea
<JJman> or u can do a sudo apt-get install miro from cmd line
<Ninad> ok
<Ninad> tell me the commands
<JJman> that is the cmd
<JJman> sudo apt-get install miro
<JJman> having lunch now be back shortly
<Ninad> ok
<Ninad> but
<Ninad> its not
<Ninad> getting miro package
<JJman> do you know what the terminal is
<Ninad> yes
<Ninad> I know
<Ninad> where do we type commands to get output from them
<Ninad> Its Like DOS
<Ninad> is Microsoft
<JJman> open up your terminal
<Ninad> yeah I did
<Ninad> now
<Ninad> ?
<JJman> its a little different name then KDE's  which is what i use.  i forget
<Ninad> ohhh
<JJman> now type:  sudo apt-get install miro
<Ninad> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Ninad> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install miro
<Ninad> Reading package lists... Done
<Ninad> Building dependency tree
<Ninad> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBotK2> Ninad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ninad> E: Couldn't find package miro
<JJman> hmmm  i thought it was part of repo's  i'm sure it is tahts how i installed it.
<JJman> open your synaptics package manager and search for 'miro'
<Ninad> i have done
<Ninad> it
<Ninad> but
<Ninad> i didnt get anything
<FloodBotK2> Ninad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JJman> weird
<docgnome> I'm trying to install the nvidia driver via the hardware drivers app but when i select it and click activate nothing happens
<JJman> what version u using
<JJman> 9.04?
<Ninad> yeah
<Ninad> ubuntu 9.04
<JJman> ok i guess you'll have to DL it from their site:  http://www.getmiro.com/download/
<Ninad> thanks
<Ninad> let me see it
<JJman> ok my bad i guess i added it to the repo's thats why i had it already
<JJman> the instructions on their dl page will tell u how to install it
<Ninad> ok
<Ninad> wait
<JJman> yes
<docgnome> any ideas what i can try to get this thing workin? it's broken for me in both 9.04 and 9.10
<JJman> its probably going to stay broken since i don't know what a 'thing' is
<docgnome> JJman: the driver install app
<docgnome> jockey-kde
<docgnome> just does nothing when i try to activate the nvidia driver i need
<JJman> never used it.  so i can't help
<Ninad> Ohh jjman
<Ninad> i am not getting it
<docgnome> ugh
<Ninad> I ddi whatever the instructions told me to do
<JJman> Ninad:  can u be more specific.  what was the problem.  what errors are u having
<Ninad> ok
<Ninad> let me tell
<Ninad> you
<Ninad> #
<Ninad> Open Synaptic Package Manager
<Ninad> #
<Ninad> Open the repositories window
<Ninad> #
<FloodBotK2> Ninad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ninad> Select the "Third Party" tab, then click the add button
<JJman> You can't paste a bunch of lines in here.  u need to use pastebin.com  or something.  the floodbot will kick u
<Ninad> ohh
<Ninad> sorry
<JJman> just pm me it'll be easier that way
<Ninad> I am not getting add source button
<Ninad> :(
<docgnome> ok well how do i "activate" the nvidia driver after installing it from apt? i understand that touching the xorg.conf in ubuntu is a cardinal sin
<JJman> says who
<JJman> i touch it all the time
<nevyn> docgnome: it should justwork[TM]
<docgnome> that's just what i've been told
<docgnome> nevyn: yeah so i'm told. problem is that's a load of crap -_-
<JJman> sometimes u need to edit it to do what u want
<docgnome> nevyn: it might "just work" if the stupid jocky-kde panel thing worked
<Ninad> hey jjman
<Ninad> can you give me ur ID?
<docgnome> JJman: yeah i'm trying to avoid doing anything that would cause breakage for another user. i understood that messing with xorg.conf can/will break all the display related configs
<Ninad> I will ask you as soon as i get difficulties
<JJman> JJman
<JJman> docgnome: thats why youalways make a backup copy or it before you make any changes!  Rule #1
<JJman> back it up
<docgnome> ugh. gee thanks.
<JJman> Rule #2 :  back it up again
<efirmino> hello peoples
<docgnome> ugh
<docgnome> is there a way to generate an xorg.conf. i don't appear to have one
<JJman> Xorg -configure
<wt> docgnome: you shouldn't need one
<wt> docgnome: unless something is wrong
<docgnome> wt: so everyone says
<docgnome> but i can't activate the nvidia driver
<wt> oh...yeah, you might need it for that
<wt> I don't know anything about nvidia
<wt> I don't buy their products
<postfuturist> Has anyone else noticed how 'screen' in Kubuntu has a bunch of stuff at the bottom of the screen that doesn't exist in regular Ubuntu?
<wt> no, I have my own screen config
<wt> I have the tabs showing on the bottom
<docgnome> it's not my ox
<docgnome> er
<docgnome> box
<docgnome> it's someone elses that im trying to crap kubuntu onto
<wt> "crap kubuntu onto"?
<wt> Is that a really offensive way to say "install"?
<docgnome> cram
<docgnome> not crap
<docgnome> typo
<docgnome> sorry
<FloodBotK2> docgnome: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wt> oh...:)
<docgnome> FloodBotK2: bite me
<docgnome> how do i kill x so that it won't come back up again
<docgnome> i need to take it down to i can use Xorg -configure
<wt> docgnome: you use kubuntu?
<docgnome> on this box yeah
<wt> service kdm stop
<wt> as root
<docgnome> thanks
<wt> np
<wt> I doubt hat X -configure will work without post editing for nVidia
<postfuturist> nothing shows up for 'screen' in regular Ubuntu, no tabs or anything
<wt> postfuturist: I have mine configured to do so
<docgnome> yeah it has nvidia in there already
<wt> hardstatus alwayslastline '%{= bw}%-w%{= bR}[%n %t]%{= bw}%+w'
<wt> that's the import part of my screen config
<Metalisia> emr
<wt> What does emr mean?
<Metalisia> no..
<eatThisAndDie> guys how do i see what version of the target package will be installed?
<eatThisAndDie> i was told that apt-show-version can be used for this,
<eatThisAndDie> but i have no idea hwo that wors
<eatThisAndDie> works*
<jussi01> eatThisAndDie: apt-cache policy <package>
<eatThisAndDie> jussi, how would i select a particular version to install then?
<CheapSexAndBooze> hello
<jussi01> CheapSexAndBooze: please change your nick to something family friendly. thanks
<CheapSexAndBooze> is that why nobody will talk to me
<CheapSexAndBooze> ?
<jussi01> CheapSexAndBooze: If you dont, I need to remove you from the channel, so please do it :)
<wt> jussi01: thank you
<kniggit> there you fucking happy
<kniggit> why will nobody talk to me
<jussi01> !language | kniggit
<ubottu> kniggit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> kniggit: I am talking to you...
<kniggit> whats wrong with sex and booze of the cheap variety
<kniggit> hello
<wt> What is up with people tonight?
<jussi01> !o4o | kniggit
<ubottu> kniggit: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<kniggit> what the *uck
<wt> jussi01: thank you
<wt> what is with people?
<wt> Do they really have nothing better to do?
<lun4tic> hi
<lun4tic> Does anyone know a KDE client or Kioslave for the mercurial version controll system?
<lun4tic> google only found some gnome stuff
<luk> Hi!
<wt> hi
<wt> I'm about to head to bed...Do you have a quick one?
<luk> yes please
<wt> make it quick...it's almost 01:00 here. :)
<luk> i would to know if i install windows xp in a virtualmachine, and i'll install scanner driver, the scanner will work?
<wt> that probably depends on the emulation software
<wt> I can say that I don't know
<luk> i'm using virtualbox3.0
<luk> ah ok thanks :)
<wt> sorry
<luk> :)
<wt> If it's a USB scanner, the virtualbox would have to support the gues OS binding to the USB device....or it would have to support an emulated scanner
<wt> I would think that option 1 is more likely
<wt> anywho, g'nite
<luk> good night :)
<rethus> hi there. I wan't to change from suse to kubuntu. I'm not shiure, should i use 64bit, or 32bit? And is a migration from suse 32bit different as a normal migration to kubuntu?
<rethus> not many traffic here for 253 users
<dmatt> rethus: 64 is ok and supports more than 3GB RAM by default, what do you want to migrate?
<rethus> my kdee 4.1.2 data
<rethus> so, maybe i upgrad before to 4.2 and than migrate
<dmatt> you will have 4.3.2 in karmic which is going to be released today
<rethus> dmatt, yes, i will have it, but first, i wan't to upgrade till newest version that suse let me do... cause suse not realy everytime up-to-date
<dmatt> rethus: thats major differenece to 4.1.x, kde setting probably won't be compatible across major upgrades
<rethus> how did i upgrade in best way?
<dmatt> rethus: maybe try it on testing partition first... backup old home, install karmic, than copy data from old home and setup KDE the way you like it from scrqatch
<dmatt> rethus: data I mean documents 'n stuff, not KDE settings
<rethus> whats karmic? New realease? I have some days before loaded 9.04 jaunty
<maco> yes its coming out thursday
<maco> 9.10
<rethus> but is this stable?
<rethus> i'm not living on the edge
<dmatt> kubuntu 9.10 is about to be released
<maco> yep yep new stable release thursday
<rethus> :) nice thing
<maco> they're making the cd images now
<maco> my roommate just tested a handful
<dmatt> rethus: if not, better go for jaunty, it is much more ironed and you can still upgrade from 4.2 to 4.3, just check kubuntu.org for instructions
<rethus> yes, thats one big reason, i change to kubuntu... the nice clean dist-upgrade
<rethus> debian-like, but newer repos as debian
<dmatt> rethus: test liveCD first to insure your hw is compatible
<rethus> i have no exotic hardware
<rethus> but thanks for this hint, i'll try it
<dmatt> rethus: i am not sure it always be nice clean dist-upgrade, if you stay with official repos it should work reasonably well
<bigbrovar> anyone experiencing this bug on karmic? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/447844 inability to use more than one sound device at a time
<rethus> dmatt: so thanks for your tipps. I have a old P3 here, so i'll try to make a copy to this machine, and want to test the migration. If i know how, i will upgrade my real-system
<rethus> dmatt: but agani, what should i use? 64bit or 32bit
<rethus> are there differents in filesystem (now i have ext3, maybe want migrate to ext4)
<dmatt> rethus: what is the target syste,?
<dmatt> system
<rethus> is ext3 32bit and ext3 64bit the same?
<rethus> target i wan't to use the new ext4
<rethus> and target ist kubuntu jaunty
<dmatt> rethus: ext3 or ext4 has actually nothing to do with 32 or 64
<rethus> ok.
<rethus> means the bit are only the handling of cpu?
<dmatt> rethus: I mean specs of target system, because you cannot put 64 on P3
<rethus> dmatt: jes, i know. Its an old machine... there i only want to test the migration from kde suse to kde kubuntu
<rethus> or does the config-files of 32 and 64 different?
<rethus> i think not?!
<dmatt> rethus: i don't think so, should be same
<rethus> but what the realy plus for 64bit ?
<rethus> my machine iss amd 64 3000+
<dmatt> rethus: some multimedia stuff runs faster
<rethus> "not" x2
<kzc> Yop all
<dmatt> rethus: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<dmatt> rethus: 64 does >3GB of memory with standard kernel
<rethus> but seems the differences are not so big
<rethus> does all software on linux able at 64bit?
<rethus> or more on 32bit?
<dmatt> rethus: everything should be fine, it has much improved last 2-3 years
<dmatt> rethus: i'm always installing 64, if possible
<rethus> i've read, ther are 64 bit filesystems out there... which one would it be for linux
<dmatt> rethus: don't know, ext4 is fairly new and advanced
<rethus> ok, thanks
<robinp_> i just read that NTFS is actually a 64-bit file system, so I wouldn't be surprised if some of the *nix ones are 64 already anyhow
<Yunque> buenos dias
<dobri> hei
<dobri> zdraweitee
<dobri> kak ste
<fire_> hello
<fire_> con anyone help me?
<awayguy_> so android works on htc touch?
<danisahne> hi all
<danisahne> i just use debian atm and want to upgrade to kubuntu
<danisahne> i have an envy24ht soundcard using optical output
<danisahne> i just only got it working with oss
<danisahne> not with alsa
<danisahne> is it possible? sb. has experience?
<danisahne> i just tested it with the kubuntu and ubuntu live cd with the ubuntu one it works with the digital output with kubuntu not
<danisahne> but normally it has to work without a problem or?
<danisahne> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Ice1724#Terratec_Aureon_7.1_Space_.28Debian.29
<danisahne> that should work i think
<danisahne> no one has ever used digital output with kubuntu?
<Jimbo717> I'm trying out the Kubuntu RC (I'm a Gnome user usually), I've installed several new wallpapers using the "Get new wallpapers" function, but I have no idea where the pictures have been saved. They don't appear to be in usr/share/wallpaper which seems to be the default folder for wallpapers. Am I being an idiot here or is this install wallpaper feature supposed to hide the pictures from me as part of a sadistic test.
<Jimbo717> arg paste fail
<danisahne> try kvirc
<h5> any1 got an idea why amarok is playing mp3s from /home but no audio on the other hdd's ?
<danisahne> the best iu think
<danisahne> h5: kde3 or kde4?
<h5> kde4
<h5> marok2
<h5> a
<h5> karmic
<danisahne> will have a look one second
<h5> thx
<danisahne> i dont know if its possible to have your collection on different folders
<danisahne> i just can add one
<h5> noo ,..just drag&drop from dolphin
<danisahne> ah ok sry but never used :/
<h5> but collection on different folders should also work
<danisahne> yes work :)
<danisahne> anybody has digital output running?
<danisahne> or is the use of a .asoundrc a problem?
<danisahne> perhaps the person who could help me is sleeping ;)
<dmatt> danisahne: do you have any errors or something? how does it "not work"?
<dmatt> danisahne: (i do not have digital output, it is just strange it doesn't work only in kubuntu)... tried to change sound settings?
<danisahne> yes but cant change the sound device order
<danisahne> under settings->multimedia
<danisahne> no button or to stupid to find :)
<dmatt> just choose one and on the bottom there are prefer, defer and test buttons (at least in jaunty)
<danisahne> ill be back :)
<danisahne_> dmatt: back just swithed on laptop so i can try out on my ws
<ewoerner> hi
<ewoerner> are there any ppa packages for qt 4.6?
<delight> qt 4.6 will be used in kde4.4 as far as I know
<ewoerner> yeah, i know
<ewoerner> i need qt packages for development
<alien187> ciao
<alien187> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<andre> ahoj, mohl by mi nekdo poradit, proc kdyz dam alt-tab a chci vyvolat jedno z oken, tak to musim potvrdit klikem (kdysi mi stacilo pustit alt-tab s mysi nad tim oknem)?
<dmatt> danisahne_: i'm back to computer too
<delight> I have a little prob with the battery-plasmoid not beeing able to adjust the brightness of the screen since karmic ... on jaunty with kde 4.3.2 it was working good ... what package is this plasmoid in ? I would like to fill a bug about it
<dmatt> ewoerner: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<delight> dmatt: thnx
<dmatt> delight: my answer was to ewoerner question
<delight> i see
<dmatt> delight: concernign your problem, i'm not sure it is actualy plasmoid problem
<delight> no i just wanted to know what the package name is so i can fill a bug about it (of course with my configuration etc.)
<dmatt> delight: sorry but i don't know which package it should be
<ewoerner> dmatt: thanks, will do
<delight> dmatt: thank you anyways ... i will try to find out what the package is that contains the battery-monitor-plasmoid
<Luggage> anyone use the program OpenFTD?
<Tm_T> Luggage: not me, why asking?
<Luggage> just thought i'd throw it out there maybe get lucky and find someone online live with same experience as me to help me out ;)
<Luggage> while surfing forums looking for help :)
<Tm_T> Luggage: what's the problem? someone might know how to help anyway
<Tm_T> !someone | Luggage
<ubottu> Luggage: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Luggage> it installed gnome stuff as a dependency and on next start it booted gnome desktop instead of kubuntu desktop, got kubuntu desktop back normally by choosing kde in login screen but would like to rid the gnome files it installed, gnome-desktop doesnt appear installed in synaptic so I'm not sure how to clean out the files safely (very new to linux)
<Luggage> because im thinking maybe some openftd specific knowledge might be required ? :)
<Tm_T> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
 * Luggage follows link
<Tm_T> Luggage: not in that issue, no
<Luggage> thanks ubottu
<Luggage> is it just me or is the linux community much more friendly and responsive (and willing to just talk) ?
<Tm_T> Luggage: well, atleast in Ubuntu community it's main point to help each other in best way we can, I think
<Luggage> well going to check out the link :)
<Luggage> I noticed other "support" communities and such being very unfriendly, no negative experience yet dealing with linux though, very nice :)
<Luggage> (im only 2 days old in linux terms, apart from using a backtrack live cd as a tool fixing pc's)
<Luggage> -.- okay blind, can just check exactly what openftd supposedly depends on checking the history window of synaptic
<newbie> I  m new to ubuntu, I have installed kubuntu 6.06 on my PC and want to upgrade it to the latest but when i run command #apt-get dist-upgrade  nothing happens
<newbie> any solution ???
<jussi01> newbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Luggage> don you need to use super user for apt-get sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Tm_T> Luggage: sudo does the trick
<Luggage> sorry just a noob but trying to help anyways :)
<Tm_T> Luggage: heh, it wasn't that simple this time in newbies case
<Luggage> can you save a dependency tree of an app to a file somehow? to cross check with what got installed the day i installed openftd (installing lots and checking stuff out)
<newbie> Actually i m using KUBUNTU no ubunut and that link was for ubuntu not kubuntu
<jussi01> newbie: there are commanline bits in there if you need it
<Luggage> openftd was a mistake feels like one of those "free" windows apps that come bloated with toolbar this browser app that.
<newbie> jussi01: i used #apt-get dist-upgrade but was unable to upgrade my OS
<jussi01> newbie: thats incorrect. theres a kubuntu bit just under the ubuntu part.
<jussi01> newbie: please read the whole page until you get to the kubuntu upgrade part
<jussi01> Luggage: whats the package name do you know?
 * jussi01 is trying to figure out what openftd is
<Luggage> openftd but you need to add the openftd repository
<jussi01> ahh
<Luggage> openftd is an interface to check out the (windows) ftd database on linux
<Luggage> it's a dutch community about usenet
<jussi01> Luggage: in any case: "apt-cache depends <packagename>" (no sudo) should do it.
<Luggage> they list what gets posted on usenet, comment if its virus free etc.
<Luggage> a pirate bay-ish thing but for usenet sorta lol :)
<Luggage> ftd on windows is quite good but openftd irks me, maybe if I wasn so new to linux, but it installed a browser, mail client etc as dependencies and that reminds me of the type of windows apps that come loaded with toolbars and crap
<Luggage> and thanks for the apt-get answer :)
<jussi01> Luggage: which browser?
<Luggage> let me check I think it needs it to use its rendering engine in the app (the data is presented with html inside the app)
<Luggage> epiphany
<Luggage> evolution mail client
<Luggage> didn ask for either specifically
<Luggage> nautilus gnomeś file manager
<Luggage> think im better off removing openftd + dependencies ? autoremove was it?
<noaXess> hi all
<Luggage> hello noaxess
<noaXess> how can i enable dual monitor settings over system settings?
<Luggage> no clue :)
<Luggage> kickoff -> computer -> settings -> display?
<Luggage> hang around someone will surely be able to help, just not me *blush*
<noaXess> Luggage: that i have found.. but there is no option for multiple monitors.. but my test notebook has a external vga.. hm..
<Luggage> im just new to linux myself.
<Luggage> you will probably need to do some command line work and for that I can not really help much yet
<noaXess> ok.. so.. if i can help you :)
<Bou_lunch> noaXess: what brand is your graphic card?
<noaXess> Bou: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Bou> i'll be no help then, sorry :)
<noaXess> Bou: i think it's just an external connector.. not really xinerama or twinview conpatible.. old acer notebook
<Bou> noaXess: though, i have a multiple monitors entrance in the display settings
<noaXess> if i start the notebook with connected external monitor then only the external comes up
<Luggage> noaxess: just googling a bit http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-488185.html
<Bou> ahah.
<Luggage> dunno what exactly the problem is but the ubuntu forums are great
<Luggage> about dual monitor support http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 worth checking out perhaps
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<Luggage> hi blue
<BluesKaj> hi Luggage
<noaXess> hi BluesKaj.. was up? t'day
<newbie> When i open adept manager full upgrade and safe upgrade options are disabled
<BluesKaj> hey noaXess, not much so far , jut having my morning coffee..how about you ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: how.. morning coffeee, long time ago :).. it's 14:00; 2:00 pm here :)
<noaXess> so .. need noon coffee..
<BluesKaj> newbie, try the konsole , sudo aptitude update , then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<kaddy> hi
<Luggage> if I installed an app with a lot of dependencies (inc a lot of stuff I really didn ask for, (browser, mail client, gnome desktop.....) and want to remove it and all the dependencies it installed $sudo apt-get autoremove [package] is the way to do it?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, it's 9:08 AM here in Ontario Canada
<BluesKaj> hi kaddy
<newbie> BluesKaj: got that, actually all the repositories were disabled now enabled them . .
<newbie> working :)
<noaXess> BluesKaj: so.. then another day working on os systems :)
<BluesKaj> newbie, yeah , that helps :)
<laboratorio> Good morning
<BluesKaj> noaXess, well , linux/kubuntu is like a hobby for me ..I'm retired so I work for wifey now :)
<laboratorio> HI
<BluesKaj> good morning laboratorio
<noaXess> hey laboratorio
<noaXess> BluesKaj: wifey?
<BluesKaj> yeah wifey=wife , she's the boss :)
<laboratorio> I dont speak inglish
<laboratorio> Vous parlez français?
<laboratorio> Ou portugues?
<Luggage> no et no :(
<BluesKaj> !fr | laboratorio
<ubottu> laboratorio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> !pt | laboratorio
<ubottu> laboratorio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<laboratorio> Merci
<dmatt> noaXess: still interested in dual monitors?
<noaXess> dmatt: yes.. but it works now :)
<noaXess> never used it on that old acer notebook.. and now it work..
<dmatt> noaXess: lucky day for you, isn't it?
<alfiere> hi to all
<noaXess> dmatt: jep.. :)
<laboratorio> #ubunto-fr
<KingOfDos|lap> ey dudes
<KingOfDos|lap> go fix mplayer
<KingOfDos|lap> Resolving 209.73.189.72 for AF_INET6...
<KingOfDos|lap> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: 209.73.189.72
<KingOfDos|lap> Connecting to server 209.73.189.72[209.73.189.72]: 80...
<FloodBotK2> KingOfDos|lap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KingOfDos|lap> WTF is the thing doing with AF_INET6?
<KingOfDos|lap> it's an freaking IPv4 host
<Pici> KingOfDos|lap: Please calm down.
<Pici> KingOfDos|lap: If you think this is a bug then it should be logged into launchpad.
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<KingOfDos|lap> i've got no clue if it's an bug
<KingOfDos|lap> i'm not an developer
<KingOfDos|lap> so won't care ;)
<KingOfDos|lap> </user perspective>
<KingOfDos|lap> it's that i've got an launchpad acc, but still
<KingOfDos|lap> mplayer is always crappy, the same as flash
<KingOfDos|lap> so why should i report bugs? because everybody knows that it's crap?
<Pici> KingOfDos|lap: Thats a very poor attitude to take. If no one reports an issue, how would the developers know that the issue exists?
<KingOfDos> Pici: i'd understand that. because i'm an webdeveloper. but i'd try to say that not everybody knows how that things work ;)
<KingOfDos> but it's also an poor attitude of the linux community, to think "always" that someone has the knowledge to submit an bug
<KingOfDos> and i'm saying that from an general user viewpoint, not my own viewpoint (because i've got some clue left in my brains) ;)
<Luggage> with consumers it's usually the complaining that tells support there is a bug, they ask error code, you give error code, they know where to look for it. no knowledge by user required (commercial company anyway, used to work for ms support)
<KingOfDos> indeed, but with the linux community. most people expect that everyone is an developer
<Pici> KingOfDos: I made an assumption since you came in here with what looks like output from debugging the problem.
<KingOfDos> Pici: i know a bit howto debug stuff. but i was talkin in "general" linux ;)
<KingOfDos> in my case i'd just can drop it into launchpad
<Luggage> so im guessing there is no way of easily and neatly retroactively removing an app and its zillion dependencies if you didn install it with aptitude? damned lol
<dmatt> Luggage: remove the package and then remove dependencies with sudo apt-get autoremove
<noaXess> ok... what is preffered app for playing a swf file?..
<Luggage> what i thought untill i was reading some forum posts bout problems with autoremove, scared me off :)
<Luggage> already had to install kubuntu twice in the past 2 days since i got it due to botching up trying to get nvidia drivers running lol
<Luggage> in websites?
<Luggage> i get the flash plugin from adobe for mozilla browsers through apt-get
<Luggage> adobe is the comany who makes flash since they bought macromedia so i prefer their plugin
<Luggage> package name is flashplugin-installer if you use netscape or mozilla browsers (firefox e.g.)
<lem__> hi...I downloaded the
<lem__> sorry
<lem__> I downloaded de RC
<lem__> will i be able to fully upgrade by means of the updates?
<Luggage> question on my mind is why you didnt wait 1 more day and just get karmic then :)
<lem__> i just culdn't
<lem__> couldn't
<Luggage> but yes think so, judging by the guides on ubuntu forums and such on how to upgrade the previous versions to this one e.g.
<Luggage> (this one, mine being the last final jaunty i believe?)
<Luggage> sorry new to this myself
<lem__> I downloaded the netbook remix
<lem__> it's wonderfull
<Luggage> well if you mean updating to karmic koala, karmic koala isn out yet today
<Luggage> 1 day left to release accoring to kubuntu.org
<Luggage> so thats why you cant update to it yet
<Luggage> am i making any sense? lol :) im really not sure :p
<Tm_T> lem__: yes RC will update nicely
<Tm_T> or, atleast should
<Luggage> :)
<laboratorio> Ho yes
<lem__> no I meant i dow:)
<lem__> :)
<lem__> the netbook remix works fine
<lem__> execpt for the widgets
<lem__> sometimes they have a life of their own
<FloodBotK2> lem__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lem__> :)
<dobri> nqkoi ot bulgaria ima li?
<pavelludiq> az sum bg
<michote> Hi I'm new to KDE and on Kamic RC. Is there any chance in Kmail to put the signature into a template? E.g.: Forwarded...Signature %QOUTE
<dobri> me 2
<noaXess> are there other tools to play a swf file? i tried gnash.. it works.. but is alpha.. vlc won't.. yes, firefox do it.. but.. :)
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<michote> I know. I'm not new to Ubuntu! Just to KDE.
<BluesKaj> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<michote> I found nothing about this. I can put the signature above or under the template in kmail but I really like the %CURSER Tag and Yould like to use it above my signature. Any help?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, RC out: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc | Pre-order Karmic Koala CDs: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | KDE 4.3.2 backports PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Await Karmic's ...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, RC out: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc | Pre-order Karmic Koala CDs: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | KDE 4.3.2 backports PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Await Karmic's release in ...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, RC out: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc | Pre-order Karmic Koala CDs: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | KDE 4.3.2 backports PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<alfiere> someone of italy?
<maco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mpower_bmw> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<noaXess> !swf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf
<noaXess> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<noaXess> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<noaXess> does anybody know another tool then gnash to play a swf file?
<BluesKaj> vlc
<sfears> is there an official channel for 9.10?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: vlc won't play a swf..
<BluesKaj> yes ubuntu+1
<sfears> thanks
<noaXess> have vlc 1.0.2 and it won't :(
<BluesKaj> noaXess, odd, flash plays on my setup
<tennis> I installed xubuntu and everything works great except that the fan will not stop running.  This does not occur when I operate XP.  I have researced the forums and noticed others with the same problem but yet a solution was not provided.  I am brand new to Linux (2 Days) so please don't blow me away here.  Thanks for your help.
<noaXess> BluesKaj: hm.. with vlc? special lib installed?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, got a URL or link so i can verify ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ok.. wait
<BluesKaj> tennis, open system settings / advanced /desktop search , and uncheck nepomuk semantic desktop...it's a bug , but i haven't reported it.
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> i would like to open systemsettings->aboutme as a admin using the konsole
<Shockrates> what command do i need
<Shockrates> (opening a gui i mean)
<noaXess> BluesKaj: got it?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: in firefox it works.. but want run it with a layer.. in vlc it won't in gnash i can't hide the menubar
<BluesKaj> noaXess, hang on , I
<BluesKaj> I'm doing a wget
<noaXess> ok
<ugur> hi all how will i be able to upgrade my kubuntu jaunty to kubuntu karmic tomorrow?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, hmm, won't play here either ...seems odd to me
<tennis> blueskaj - where do i find the systems settings in order to uncheck nepomuk, etc.?  Peace!
<noaXess> BluesKaj: so.. :) what?
<BluesKaj> ugur, best is to use update mangaer , launch : update-manager -d in the terminal
<BluesKaj> tennis, look in the kmenu
<ugur> it is not installed should i install it?
<Shockrates> kde doesnt support gksudo command?
<Pici> BluesKaj: Thats *only* to upgrade to the development release. -d should not be used otherweise.
<BluesKaj> ugur, yes install it
<ugur> use kdesudo instead
<Shockrates> The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Shockrates> sudo apt-get install gksu
<Shockrates> ok how can i open system settings --> about me?
<BluesKaj> Pici, oops sorry sudo update-manager in the terminal or kdesudo update-manager in the run box
<Shockrates> kdesudo ....
<tennis> BluesKaj - I'm 2 days into this so bare w/me.  where is the kmenu
<BluesKaj> Shockrates, this is kde /kubuntu
<Shockrates> i use kubuntu
<ugur> yes i think i shouldn't install some unKDE application just to upgrade
<Shockrates> i need to open this gui  (system settings ->about me) using the kdesudo command in terminal
<BluesKaj> gksu is for gnome desktop users  kde uses kdesudo
<Shockrates> i didnt know
<Shockrates> ok kdesudo and then what? whats the name of the gui (about me)
<Shockrates> or system settings
<Shockrates> in general
<BluesKaj> tennis , do you see a stylized blue "K"  icon , prolly on the left hand side of your panel
<Pici> Shouldn't those tools prompt you for root access if they need to change things that your user doesnt have access to?
<ugur> There is an option called dist-upgrade in apt-get command | Will it work tomorrow so that i upgrade my jaunty to karmic without any problem?
<BluesKaj> tennis, it's where the start button is in windows
<Pici> ugur: No. dist-upgrade is not for installing new releases.
<Shockrates> can someone tell me
<Shockrates> how to open system settings gui from konsole
<tennis> BluesKay - no i do not see a K icon
<ugur> Pici: Also there is an option upgrade which one should i use?
<Bou> Shockrates: systemsettings
<Bou> in one word
<babalu> is it possible to upgrade from kubuntu 9.04 32bit to kubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<Shockrates> Bou: ok if i want to open about me directly via konsole?
<Shockrates> i type what
<sfears_> i've downloaded rss-glx but the screen savers are not showing up in the desktop/screen saver system settings panel... does anyone have an idea how to load them?
<Pici> ugur: I believe its update-notifier-kde -c
<sfears_> update-notifier-kde -d updates to karmic
<Bou> Shockrates: not sure you can achieve this from command line easily
<Shockrates> ok thanks Bou
<ugur> Pici: it is still the same update notifier which tells of packages only
<Pici> ugur: Well its not released yet, so its not going to offer an upgrade yet.
<ugur> Pici: i see thanks. I will try it tomorrow then
<tennis> I just installed x does anyone know where i locate system settings
<tennis> I wrote that wrong... where is system settings for xubuntu
<BluesKaj> noaXess, you can also convert swfs to avis using: ffmpeg -i file.swf file.avi with the name of your file substituted for file.
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i tried but get this: [swf @ 0x9ec5ac0]Compressed SWF format not supported
<noaXess> bergsee.swf: I/O error occurred
<noaXess> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<BluesKaj> noaXess, install libswfdec-0.8-0
<bigbrovar> ￼
<bigbrovar> on !kubuntu ￼ #karmic ￼ its either i make a skype call or listen to music i cant do both at the same time. Hope this is fixed b4 final release
<bigbrovar> bigbrovar ￼ - 3 mins ago - choqoK
<Pici> bigbrovar: karmic support is still in #ubuntu+1 until it is released.
<bigbrovar> opps :d
<noaXess> BluesKaj: same error after installing libswfdec-0.8-0
<bigbrovar> on kubuntu ￼ karmic ￼ its either i make a skype call or listen to music i cant do both at the same time. Hope this is fixed b4 final release
<bigbrovar> damn! tabs on konversation that was meant for ubuntu+1 sorry guys
<BluesKaj> noaXess, yeah ..strange
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<noaXess> BluesKaj: same problem if you try ffmpeg?
<Vollmond> can someone help me with a problem with Amarok?
<dfrey> Vollmond: What is the problem?
<tennis> has anyone ever had an issue with their fan running constantly with Kubuntu?  w/ XP the fan works fine.  any ideas here?
<Vollmond> I added an album to my library. Worked without any problem. But after I listened a few times to it and closed Amarok the album wasn't there anymore. Not completly. There only was one song of it in Amarok Library, even though the files haven't been moved or deleted. When I delete the folder and the files, rip the album again and put it into the directory it's shown again in Amarok. But again after some time only one song is shown in Amarok
<Vollmond> .Tried this a few times, but it's always the same: listening to the album, closing Amarok and the album isn't shown in Amarok anymore.
<Vollmond> I've got this problem only with one single album. Every other album works without any kind of problem.
<noaXess> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Vollmond> So this is a bit weirred..
<Vollmond> won't help I think. Every other album works fine even though it's ripped in the same format and even with the same software
<Vollmond> tried if it maybe works, when I rip the album as mp3 instead of flac
<Vollmond> but as mp3 it's the same problem as it is in flac
<Vollmond> someone has any idea why amarok does this?
<Mamarok> Vollmond: what Amarok version?
<Vollmond> 2.1.1
<Mamarok> Vollmond: there are some database problems in this version, a full rescan might help
<Vollmond> ok, I will try this
<Mamarok> Vollmond: also, you should upgrade to Amarok 2.2 ASAP, it will ship in Karmic, there have been a lot of fixes
<marcin> i got kubuntu 9.10
<dp> just upgraded to Karmic; using Kopete, the font sizes within are *really* small.  this is also affecting kwallet, which implies a KDE specific problem.  where should I look to fix this?
<Tm_T> dp: Kopete chat window?
<dp> Tm_T: no, main window
<dp> well, lemme check if chat window is affected
<Tm_T> dp: hmmm, Kopete settings, or, systemsettings -> search for font
<dp> yeah, chat window is affected.  not where sent messages are displayed though
<dp> Tm_T: I'm actually running Kopete under xubuntu; where would I find systemsettings?
<Tm_T> dp: then see systemsettings
<Tm_T> dp: it's binary called, err, "systemsettings"
<Tm_T> dp: if it's not installed, package is named "systemsettings" (:
<Tm_T> !info systemsettings
<ubottu> systemsettings (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE 4 System Settings. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 178 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<Tm_T> dp: also, karmic in #ubuntu+1 (just noticed you talked about karmic)
<dp> ok.  thanks.  will try out systemsettings once I can get it installed
<dp> Tm_T: is there anything commandline that will allow me to do that?  systemsettings is also crazily small with the fonts
<dp> or if you happen to know which sets of icons I need to click on
<Tm_T> dp: you can try this in commandline: kcmshell4 fonts
<dp> also unreadable :(  do you know of a screenshot of that screen?
<dp> actually, I just tried changing my resolution to 800x600 so that I could read it; it was still super small.  wouldn't that be a DPI setting or something going crazy?
<Tm_T> dp: yes, prolly that
<Tm_T> dp: KDE/Qt uses DPI your X.Org is telling by default
<Tm_T> dp: whereas GNOME-way is to force it, dunno if this is followed in XFCE too
<dp> I don't have anything in xorg.conf specifying DPI :(
<Tm_T> dp: there isn't, it's calculated based on display telling its size and then how many pixels you're having
<dp> I wonder if this is related to the nvidia problem I'm also having
<Tm_T> could be
<Tm_T> dp: but really, karmic issues in #ubuntu+1 (:
<dp> alrighty.  thanks
<Mamarok> Tm_T: be preapred for tomorrow, though :)
<alex___> hi all
<alex___> need help with sound on Karmic 9.10
<Coyote7> hey everyone
<Coyote7> alex___: please, tell us in what can we help you
<alex___> may be anybody can to configure my system in a good order
<Mamarok> alex___: make sure you use the phonon-backend-xine and check if nothing is muted in KMix or one of the apps
<Mamarok> else you need to tell us the exact problem
<alex___> no sound
<alex___> after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<Mamarok> alex___: no sound in which application?
<alex___> i know i have a ALC883 chip
<alex___> at any application
<alex___> should i place lspci or lsmod listing here?
<Mamarok> alex___: how do you know you have no sound? What application did you try to play sound with?
<alex___> vlc banshee songbird amarok
<Mamarok> and no sound in all of them?
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> could alex___ and i be having the same problem
<alex___> it seems like no sound driver being on kernel
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: just wait a second, will you, I am not even through with all the questions
<Mamarok> alex___: please go to the systemsettings -> Multimedia and thell me if you see your soundcard there, and whyt backend is shown in the backend tab
<Mamarok> -h
<daevski> okay. what the hell with the nvidia tiny font bug? -- Anyone have any advice?
<daevski> I increase all fonts, but it only helps with certain things. All the notifications are still small, as well as the Hardware Drivers text...
<daevski> and the font is pixelated and terrible.
<Mamarok> alex___: ? still around? have you seen my question?
<daevski> In gnome it's only a login screen issue.
<alex___>  yes, still find this app
<alex___> i have a russian interface here
<alex___> sorry
<Mamarok> alex___: in the menu -> Systemsettings -> Multimedia
<Mamarok> theer you see your soundcard and then there is an additional tab that tells you which backend is in use
<Mamarok> there*
<alex___> ok
<alex___> i can see pulseaudio only
<Mamarok> alex___: you are not supposed to have pulseaudio if you use a simple Kubuntu installation, but I guess since you installed Banshee it was dragged in :(
<Mamarok> so you actually don't even see your sound card?
<alex___> yes, i can see it
<alex___> can't
<Mamarok> not good at all, I wonder what is missing
<alex___> may be i have to install oss
<Mamarok> alex___: did you install Kubuntu first and then the other apps or did you isntall Gnome first and then KDE?
<alex___> ?
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> so by default phonon uses xine for sound mixing
<alex___> yes, at first time it was a gnome
<Mamarok> alex___: well, that might be the problem then, since KDE doesn't use pulseaudio I guess it is not configured correctly
<alex___> sorry i have to quit for one hour, see you
<Mamarok> alex___: you need to have the following apps isntalled for sound in KDE: phonon, phonon-backend-xine and libxine1-ffmpeg, and of course alsa
<Mamarok> ok, see you later
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: phonon configures alsa for sound and sends it to the backend which is libxine, yes
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> ok cus some dudes at ubuntu irc said i would need to have pulse audio installed (yuk) since phonon cant do sound mixing and usually rely on something else for that and in the absence of PA it uses alsa
<Mamarok> and since pulseaudio is not supposed to be used in Kubuntu, it is not configured correctly, so either get rid of it or find somebody to lead you through the configuration which is a bit a hassle and apparently takes some time, there are quite a few instructions around online, but expect 30 minutes+ work in tweaking.
<bigbrovar> hence my problem
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: well, if you use Gnome yes, but not in KDE, and the guys in #ubuntu are alomost only Gnome users, they don' know KDE
<Mamarok> and of course you can do sound mixing with alsa, you don't need pulseaudio for that at all
<bigbrovar> well its actually #ubuntu+1 which is suppose to be the official channel for karmic ubuntu and kubuntu
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: you should have asked for a KDE specific help there, then
<Mamarok> unless you use Gnome but then I can't help
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: or ask in the KDE forums or on kubuntuforums.net
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> i will thanks (btw which distro do u use)
<Mamarok> Kubuntu 9.10 rc and final tomorrow :)
<Mamarok> but there was nothing changed in the default sound settings, it apparently only gets problematic if you install pulse
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> u obviously dont have same problem as me
<Mamarok> well, I never used pulseaudio. Do you have any asound.conf file in your home folder?
<bigbrovar> libasound2-plugins any idea what this is
<bigbrovar> i have it installed ( am checking my system now for pulse related packages)
<alex___> i'm here again
<alex___> well, at first i have a gnome and just tried kde
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: no, in your home folder, do you have a file called asoundconf or asound.conf?
<alex___> but i haven't sound at gnome too
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> no i dont have asound.conf in my home dir
<Mamarok> alex___: no sound in gnome neither? Did that soundcard ever work in Ubuntu?
<alex___> so, in 8.04, 8.10 and 9.04 sound was great
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: ok, was my last guess. You ca remove everything called pulsesometing, except libpulse0, but that shouldn't disturb
<Mamarok> alex___: did you check for phonon, phonon-backend-xine and libxine1-ffmpeg?
<alex___> i'm at gnome right now. is it ok to check phonon?
<bigbrovar> i only have libpulse0 libasound2-plugins libao2 when i searched for pulse on packagekit
<Mamarok> alex___: well, I don't know Gnome, either you need help for KDE or you ask in #ubuntu for Gnome help, sorry
<bigbrovar> Mamarok>  i only have libpulse0 libasound2-plugins libao2 when i searched for pulse on packagekit
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: in the systemsettings, is pulseaudio still on top? Else push it down and check if the xine backend is there and you have the apps I just mentionned earlier, including libxine1-ffmpeg
<alex___> wait a sec, i'll switch to kde
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> libxine1-ffmpeg is installed and xine is backend no pulse
<Mamarok> ok, then you should be able to test the soundcard in that settings window
<bigbrovar> i can sound works if i use only one app
<alex___> i'm here
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> like am using mpd now which mean no other sound app works, amarok,vlc,skype
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: but mpd doesn't use phonon, only Amarok and Dragonplayer do
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> same happens when am using vlc .. or amarok no other app would work
<Mamarok> skype I don't know and don't use, sorry
<Mamarok> and VLC uses alsa directly IIRC
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: and you did check if your Kmix settings are all correct, nothing muted there
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> well i dont know about all this details mate all i know is all this apps were happy and no issue too recent updates in karmic
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: recent as of today?
<bigbrovar>  Mamarok> nope all seem fine no muted config this is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/447844
<seifer> juejuaaa
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, VLC doesn't need PA , alsa and vlc make good dance partners :)
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I know
<bigbrovar> Mamarok>  well i just noticed this like last week (cant remember exactly) just know its wasnt always this way
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: but you did add pulseaudio, didn't you?
<BluesKaj> I had to throw out that comment
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: :)
<bigbrovar> Mamarok>  at first i thought it was a mpd problem (spent 12 hours fixing a problem which doesnt exist) then when skype wont play i tot it was a skype problem had to downgrade .. then i tot it was an amarok problem and stopped using amarok all together .. until yesterday when i connected the problem
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: so it is sine several days already IIUC
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> naa i never installed PA its clean kubuntu install (PA chased me from gnome)
<bigbrovar>  Mamarok> did you check the link to the bug report i posted ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/447844
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, unfortunately the default skype app for kubunty needs PA for audio , but I heard mention of a version that will run with alsa : skype_static-2.1.0.47
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> that exactly is the problem am having
<Mamarok> ok, then I really don't know, did you try with a new user? if it works there then you have a config somewhere that causes problem, so maybe moving ~/.kde/ and restarting KDE could help
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj>  I know am using the version in jaunty which works fine
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: as I said, I don't use Skype, so I can't tell
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj> infact using the latest beta of skype but with my .skype dir from jaunty works very fine
<BluesKaj> ok good , dunno if it will on karmic , if you upgrade
<alex___> sorry - what is 'dunno' means?
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> the bug report is not about skype skype is just a victum of the bug just like vlc, amarok etc
<Mamarok> alex___: it measn *don't know*
<alex___> thanx
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: keep it English so everybody understands, please :)
<Mamarok> means*
 * Mamarok needs food and some rest
 * BluesKaj is guilty as well
<alex___> oh no, keep it way you like :)
<bigbrovar> Mamarok sorry :)
<daevski> Anyone know an nvidia tiny fonts fix?
<Mamarok> daevski: not realy, no, sorry
<daevski> :'(
<daevski> you think that would be a top bug for them to fix. (or is it nvidia's fault?)
<alex___> ok, can we to continue with my soundcard battle?
<Mamarok> daevski: I don't even know which bug you are talking about, has it been reported to launchpad?
<daevski> Mamarok -- it was at one point. hold a sec.
<Mamarok> alex___: go on, did you check if you have these applications installed I told you earlier? phonon, phonon-backend-xine and libxine1-ffmpeg?
<alex___> i have a phonon
<Mamarok> daevski: so it is an old bug? I doubt that it would not be fixed by now then
<Mamarok> daevski: which nvidia driver do you have? 185?
<daevski> Mamarok: well with the version 185 nvidia driver that is recommended, it makes all fonts unlegible.
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> hey i took a screenshot of my kmix config maybe u can help check if there is anything out of place http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2669/4053660678_3b293c527f_o_d.jpg
<Mamarok> daevski: and you have the default system fonts and basic desktop style?
<alex___> ... as well as i have phonon-backend-xine and libxine1-ffmpeg too
<daevski> Mamarok: yeah. as soon as I do nvidia driver install, and restart they are tiny. Adjusting all font sizes only fixes certain aspects of it. notifications and some apps are still tiny.
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: hm, I don't like to download stuff, can't you upload this ti imageshack.us or imagebin.ca?
<Mamarok> daevski: and since when is this so?
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbrovar2/4053660678/sizes/o/
<Mamarok> s/ti/to/
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> got that :)
<daevski> Mamarok: since 9.04 for me. I just installed 9.10 to test it out and it's still the same. I've reverted back to gnome because it's only an login screen issue there. (which I fixed with a xml tweak)
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: you should eventually activate all the channels, else you can't see if nothing is muted :)
<Mamarok> daevski: tried with a different user? just to make sure it's not a configuration issue
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> ok (didnt have to go thru all this with jaunty sigh!)
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: well, we need to check all things out just to be sure
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> (nods)
<daevski> Mamarok: I'm not sure what you mean by different user. it is a fresh install with only a driver install.
<Mamarok> daevski: and this is the driver from the Kubuntu repos, not from Nvidia, right?
<daevski> Mamarok: Correct.
<Mamarok> daevski: well, fresh install can still have the old configuration if you don't change /home on a different partition
<Mamarok> hi schestowitz :)
<daevski> Mamarok: True, but it was a blank partition, with / and /home all on clean partition. .... there is a ubuntu (gdm) install on the same drive, but not linked at all.
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbrovar2/4052941545/sizes/o/
<Mamarok> daevski: ok, jzust to make sure. And you never got any comments on that bug report?
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> I left things as i met them because I didnt want to do something am not sure of
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: see that pic for yourself, you have quite a few muted channels there :)
<daevski> Mamarok: I didn't write the bug, but reading through the comments before, they had not resolved it yet. Let me see if I can find it...
<Mamarok> daevski: you should subscribe to it to get the notifications
<daevski> Mamarok: Okay. good enough thank you. I'm going to research more, just thought I'd see if anyone knew anything in here.
<Mamarok> daevski: sorry I couldn't help
<firefly> hi everyone
<firefly> uh could someone help me enable the 3d card on my laptop?
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> umuting everything doesnt help  .. (sigh! u know IMHO no one should ever waste a huge part of his life fixing audio problems not in 2009) time to go get some fresh air probably get laid thanks very much
<firefly> here?
<kubuntuser> yep
<firefly> cool
<firefly> ok how on earth do i install "java runtime environment" so i can use it in firefox?
<kubuntuser> firefly: open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras[enter]" (no quotes)
<kubuntuser> firefly: it will also install other stuff, but none of it is bad :-)
<firefly> cook
<firefly> cool* it's going
<firefly> also how do i enable my 3d card? i've been trying to get compiz fusion to run for the last couple of days
<firefly> waoh. some errors came up in the middle of the java install and then the crash handler came up
<kubuntuser> :-\
<avihay> how do I upgrade to 9.10 tomorrow, and replace knetworkmanager with wicd, without knetworkmanager ever runing?
<firefly> got d/c for a sec.
<avihay> firefly: what gfx card?
<kubuntuser> firefly: first of all, I would use the restricted drivers manager to get the driver for the card.
<kubuntuser> firefly: second, compiz is much better for gnome. I would use the kde composite effects.
<firefly> i know it's and ATI card but don't know what the model # is
<firefly> ok. how do i enable kde composite effects?
<kubuntuser> firefly: first you need the right driver.
<avihay> kubuntuser: compiz doesn't integrate well with kubuntu, but it's a heck of a lot faster
<kubuntuser> firefly: open the restricted drivers manager
<kubuntuser> avihay: I would not know, the first thing I do is disable this stuff
<firefly> how do i open the restricted drivers manager?
<kubuntuser> avihay: nothing could make me give up kwin. It is so much better than compiz
<avihay> well, driver issues (intel card) force me to disable it aswell, doesn't mean I don't dedicate some time to check it out
<kubuntuser> firefly: I believe it is under kmenu -> applications -> system -> restricted driver manager
<firefly> i'm in apps-> system... but theres no "restricted driver manger"
<firefly> theres a "hardware drivers" icon there
<carpii_> open Hardware Drivers Manager
<kubuntuser> firefly: click that :-)
<kubuntuser> firefly: sorry about that. I do not use these tools often
<firefly> "no proprietry drivers in use on this system"
<kubuntuser> firefly: does it say there are any to install?
<firefly> ati/amd propriety fglrx graphics driver
<kubuntuser> firefly: then install it lol
<firefly> ok i clicked the activate button it says downloading and installing driver.
<firefly> it says i need to restart the computer to acitvate this driver. brb
<Guest89003> hi all, i currently run the kubuntu rc 9.10 can i upgrade to the full thing when it is released tomorrow or should i do a new install
<kubuntuser> patrick: you can do either
<avihay> kubuntuser: I gave up on kwin on my old computer at home. openbox is doing a good job at reducing the memory footprint of the DE, so that I'm not constantly runing from swap
<firefly> back
<patrick> ok thanks
<kubuntuser> patrick: however, do NOT upgrade tomorrow
<Guest13226> any reason?
<kubuntuser> server is DDo
<Guest13226> sorry name switched
<kubuntuser> DDoSed
<Guest13226> ok
<firefly> ok so how do i enable kde composite effects now?
<kubuntuser> Guest13226: when a new release comes out, you can not use your computer when you start upgrading
<avihay> kubuntuser: and the price to pay is that the k-menu doesn't automaticly focuse on the searchbox
<kubuntuser> firefly: go to system settings -> desktop
<Guest13226> i'll do a clean install instead in the next few days
<Guest13226> thanks for your advice
<kubuntuser> Guest13226: you welcome :-). I like to be on the cutting edge so I am running 9.10 now
<Guest13226> me as well but rc
<kubuntuser> Guest13226: wait... you are running the rc?
<firefly> ok i'm there
<Guest13226> yes
<kubuntuser> Guest13226: then there is no need to upgrade
<Guest13226> really
<kubuntuser> firefly: look for "compositing effects"
<kubuntuser> Guest13226: karmic rc is karmic
<Guest13226> ah ok so nothing new or changed will be added
<firefly> can't see any "compoiting effects"
<firefly> I've selected the enable desktop effects checkbox
<Guest13226> do need to get used to kde though been always using gnome :)
<kubuntuser> firefly: now click apply
<firefly> the tabs in there are: general, screen edges, all effects and advanced.
<firefly> ooh wait there a "compositing type" in advanced. it's set to openGL
<kubuntuser> firefly: just click enable effects
<firefly> i've clicked apply and my desktop screen flashsed a couple of times
<kubuntuser> firefly: I never know the exact names :-).
<firefly> ok my windows are now transparent when i drag them.
<Guest13226> you got latest 3ddrivers for your card installed
<firefly> what else can i do with these effects?
<kubuntuser> Guest13226: I walked him through that already
<firefly> is there a way to make the taskbar transparent?
<Guest13226> kubuntuser: ok sorry
<kubuntuser> Guest13226: np
<kubuntuser> firefly: explore yourself :-P
<firefly> ah ok there are plugins in the all effects tab
<firefly> just one last thing: how so i get that desktop "cube"?
<kubuntuser> firefly: you just found the effects tab. What more can I tell you?
<firefly> oh is it in there somewhere. cool
<firefly> i'll just check all of the plugins
<Guest13226> btw if you get a key combo to activate a special effect which keys is meta?
<Guest13226> like meta+Ctrl+F12
<firefly> i think the windows key is the meta or super key
<Guest13226> ok
<firefly> thanks for the help guys. i got more done in the last five mins than the last two days
<kubuntuser> I think alt is meta. I know super key is alway windows
<kubuntuser> firefly: np :-)
<firefly> hey guise, instead of telling people to type stuff into konsole and check particular options in some unknown windows...
<firefly> why not script the common things people ask for...
<firefly> and then people can just download an icon of that script and double click it?
<firefly> i think you could get a lot more windows people to convert if linux changed the install process into a "double click" this icon...
<firefly> instead of first enable multiverse repositories, search for program, type whatever line into konsole.
<firefly> IMHO
<Guest6834> lol pressed super key + Ctrl+F12 to enable a plugin and got moved to console
<kubuntuser> firefly: huh?
<kubuntuser> firefly: konsole commands are just an easier way to eliminate variables when helping someone over irc
<Mamarok> firefly: and you already can do that with the Ubuntu Software Center
<kubuntuser> firefly: there is a way to do this stuff in the gui, but it is easier to give people commands since it is a simple copy and paste
<firefly> yeah i guess
<Mamarok> but since this is a suport channel doing things in a terminal at leasts gives an output that helps finding problems
<kubuntuser> firefly: not to mention that they did script alot of stuff. The hardware manager used to not exist
<firefly> linux could really use something like "ninite"
<kubuntuser> firefly: do you know how complicated it was for average people to install video drivers before that? It required ALOT of konsole work
<kubuntuser> firefly: and google work :-)
<Guest6834> kubuntuser: do you maybe know how i can change my name in here and get it registered
<kubuntuser> !register > Guest6834
<ubottu> Guest6834, please see my private message
 * kubuntuser loves ubottu
<avihay> :->
<firefly> well as long as it's getting easier slowly.
<kubuntuser> firefly: not that slow :-)
<firefly> at least with linux there is real progress
<Bou> Mamarok: do you know if there is a package of qt4.6 for kubuntu? (something like kde-qt) ?
<kubuntuser> I used to neeed to install a windows wireless driver to get it to work
<PatrickT> kubuntuser: thanks
<firefly> as opposed to windows. where you buy the new winodws to run the VM of the old windows so you can run your DOS applications :P
<kubuntuser> PatrickT: np
<kubuntuser> lol
<mkpaa> how many hours to karmic on repositories?
<kubuntuser> mkpaa: what do you mean?
<PatrickT> brb
<mkpaa> in other words, when will final karmic be available
<Pici> mkpaa, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<firefly> k guise tanks for the help. i'm off to find me some linux walls.
<PatrickT> kubuntuser: can i ask you another question :)
<kubuntuser> PatrickT: of course
<PatrickT> whenever i now connect qith quassel to this channel i need to identify myself can this be automated
<kubuntuser> PatrickT: I do not know how to do that. I do not like quassel I use konversation, xchat, or irssi
<PatrickT> ok in any of those is it possible?
<kubuntuser> I would suggest konversation. It is the old kde irc client
<PatrickT> kubuntuser: doing it now :)
<PatrickT> kubuntuser: brb login in with konvers
<patrickT> kubuntuser: ok back
<patrickT> kubuntuser: can you tell me how to set it up in konversation
<patrickT> i seen the identities and also service and password but for service i aint sure what to fill in
<kubuntuser> patrickT: are you still here?
<patrickT> kubuntuser: yes reading the manual :)
<kubuntuser> in service you put nickserv in password you put your pass
<patrickT> ok gonna try now
<patrickT> brb
<patrickT> whoohoo worked
<Mamarok> Bou: no, since Qt 4.6 is not even released yet, so most unlikely
<kubuntuser> patrickT: cool :-)
<patrickT> kubuntuser: thanks again :)
<kubuntuser> patrickT: np :-)
<patrickT> i do like linux
<kubuntuser> patrickT: as do I :-)
<patrickT> if the gaming industry becomes more active in linux it would be even better
<kubuntuser> I don't play many games. But that is more likely because I am too lazy to reboot into windows
<kubuntuser> and every time I do, it starts freezing because it wants more ram
<patrickT> yeah
<patrickT> i am just so tired of windows
<patrickT> been using linux on and off for last few years but decided now to do everything i can in linux
<kubuntuser> patrickT: I started using it when I was 8 (I am now 16). I started using it because dad had cool free games with a penguin (no joke)
<patrickT> kubuntuser: hehehe you ever played pingus
<kubuntuser> nope
<patrickT> kubuntuser: loved that game
<patrickT> puzzle
<patrickT> but cool
<kubuntuser> patrickT: nm
<kubuntuser> I have played that
<kubuntuser> Actually, that looks close to the game that made me switch :-)
<patrickT> :)
<patrickT> it is good fun
<kubuntuser> :-)
<kubuntuser> But right now my new toy is google wave
<patrickT> yeah google wave is cool
<patrickT> has it been released yet?
<patrickT> or developers
<kubuntuser> patrickT: you need an invite
<patrickT> we got it for work to have a play with
<patrickT> we develop software
<kubuntuser> cool
<patrickT> thats why i know about it
<Karti> Hi all, any bots for Firewall and default setup? Many thanks
<patrickT> but havent done much wih it yet
<kubuntuser> patrickT: I am more of a hacker then a programmer
<patrickT> ok
<patrickT> i aint a programmer anymore :)
<kubuntuser> patrickT: I have made a few programs, but I mostly hack current programs together.
<kubuntuser> Karti: what do you mean?
<patrickT> kubuntuser: ok
<kubuntuser> bots?
<patrickT> kubuntuser: still not sure if kde is my flavour to go with
<patrickT> kubuntuser: always used gnome
<Karti> kubuntuser: Just wanted to see if a firewall was active by default or wether it was my wife that disconnected the network drive :)
<kubuntuser> patrickT: I am used to keeping many conversations going at once in the same chan which is why I always say your name at the beginning of each line
<patrickT> kubuntuser: i did as well :)
<kubuntuser> Karti: what firewall? the ubuntu firewall is off by default
<Karti> kubuntuser: No probs....can then assume that it is the connection.  Cheers kubuntuser :)
<patrickT> Karti: give the wife a hugh lol
<Karti> patrickT: I blame the work laptops!!
<patrickT> Karti: lol
<patrickT> Karti: kubuntuser: anyway gys gotta go nice talking anyway
<kubuntuser> bye
<Karti> patrickT: Bye :0
<kubuntuser> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Pappawagner> PappaWagner: Hi I'm new to IRC and just started running Kubuntu Netbook with Plasma. Can anybody point me in the best direktion for documentation for the Plasma-environment? Tnx in advance ;-)
<Byron> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<kubuntuser> Pappawagner: for programming or using plasma?
<Byron> Pappawagner: How is it? I'm on a netbook as well and wonder what its like.
<Pappawagner> Using! I love it and even if it's a Beta everything runs really good one my AcerOne
<Pete_R> Hi! How can I enable romanian diacritics on my standart laptop keyboard?
<kubuntuser> Pete_R: go to system settings --> region and language
<kubuntuser> Pete_R: there must be something there to do what you want
<Pappawagner> Byron: I haven't had any trouble and i'm quite new to Linux < 1 year
<Byron> I came across an old CD I made of music I backed up from my old laptop (1999) and can't play any of the tracks due to license or something of the sort. Any idea how I can get that audio back? FYI: I can't download what I don't recall. They are labeled as 'Track #'
<Byron> Pappawagner: I'm also on an AAO.
<Pete_R> kubuntuuser: I've aded and set the language to romanian, but still when I change the keyboard layout I can't write diacritics
<Pappawagner> Byron: I used my ols Sony (now my daugthers) burned the iso to DVD and created an USB-startup, everything worked immidiately, even printing wich I've had BIg trouble with Linpus.
<kubuntuser> Pete_R: I am the wrong person to ask then. I do not even know what that means
<Squarc> Hey, I was wondering, what does the picture have to do with Kubuntu 9.10 on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc
<Squarc> ?
<apparle> At what time is 9.10 karmic koala releasing?
<Byron> Pappawagner: Right now, I the only thing I know not to work out of the box is the onboard mic (ok if I plug one in, which isn't the point), the VGA output and bluetooth.
<Pete_R> kubuntuser: an example - when I switch to romanian layout, instead of "[" I should type a diacritic, but i can't
<Byron> apparle: This Friday, October 30... maybe Saturday, October 31. I can't recall right now, but its one of those 2 dates.
<Pappawagner> Byron: I can only recommend you to test, it wil cost you a DVD and the use of an USB-stick, I user a ¤Gb but I think anything above 2 gb is ok.
<Squarc> Byron: I thought it was to be released tomorow ?
<Squarc> cause thats what the banner at the site says
<Byron> Pappawagner: you used a __?__ GB
<Benedicht> yeah, banner says it realeases tomrrow
<Byron> Squarc: I recall it being in the 30s, but I guess the date was pushed.
<Benedicht> is this wrong?
<Byron> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Pappawagner> kubuntuser: It's for using it. Want to try out the functionallity but not by trial end error,. I'm one of those who try to RTFM first ;-)
<kubuntuser> Pappawagner: for using what?
<Pappawagner> Byron: Sorry, fingers slipped, a 4 Gb
<Byron> !release
<Pappawagner> Kubuntuser: Plasma desktop in the Kubuntu Netbook edition
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kubuntuser> Pappawagner: oh, were you asking about using or programming?
<minifig> I am running KDE in LInux Mint 7 and when i install me video drivers all I can get is 640x480 or 320x240 screen resolution.  Non-drivers and I get better.  Any way to fix that?
<Pappawagner> Kubuntuser: Using
<seige36> hello all
<minifig> LInux makes things so much harder than they need to be, in my opinion.
<kubuntuser> Pappawagner: I do not think such docs exist. If you want to have them, you need to make them ;-)
<Squarc> minifig: I think starting with linux is hard, but once you understand most of it, it rocks !
<kubuntuser> minifig: it is more complicated in linux because we do not have support from the manufacturers
<seige36> can someone help me with xmodmap? im trying to use the windows key to bring up the k menu, i can do that until i reboot then i have to run my script again
<Squarc> minifig: also, I think you shouldn't be on the kubuntu channel for linux mint/kde support
<somekool> can I find out what were the compilation argument of a compiled .deb packages?
<minifig> What room do I need to join?
<tmroland> guys
<tmroland> how do i completely remove and uninstall the whole kubuntu and get a clean and pure gnome ubuntu ?
<Byron> Does anyone know how to read/play audio tracks that are protected by windows drm? I have cleverly named them 'track #' so I don't know their track titles.
<Squarc> minifig: try #kde
<minifig> Thank you.
<Squarc> np :)
<kubuntuser> tmroland: 2 questions. 1. why are you doing this 2. You can just do a clean install
<Byron> tmroland: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<kubuntuser> tmroland: one question one statement :-)
<Pappawagner> Kubuntuser: OK, thanx but I think I'm a bit to new to do that right now.
<Squarc> Is it actually possible to install a package but not perform the "uninstall" of existing packages
<kubuntuser> Pappawagner: of course. However, what I would do is just use if for a few days, then check the pr for "features"
<tmroland> Byron : does that command remove all k* packages and qt/kde dependencies ?
<kubuntuser> Pappawagner: it is probably self explanitory for most things to use it. The advanced stuff you can learn over time
<Byron> tmroland: I believe so, but you can always choose "n" if the packages to be removed should actually remain.
<Squarc> for instance, I need pususpender, which is in the pulseaudio-tools (meta) package... but the problem now is, that that package uninstalls libobby-0.4.1 and libnet6-1.3-0 ... which are required for gobby ( a collaborative text editor that has NOTHING to do with pulseaudio-tools :o )... I have no clue why it does uninstall those packages, because that makes my editor fail... :s
<Byron> tmroland: If you want to keep the apps, and just have the Gnome interface, install gnome-desktop and be sure to use GDM for the login. That's all there really is to it.
<Pappawagner> kubuntuser: Oh it is and I'm doing it! But sice I'm "newbie" I don't want to ruin a good and well running installation even if I now can reinstall it quite fast.
<kubuntuser> Pappawagner: ok. I would just jump into it. But that is because I am weird. I do not have a netbook though :-\
<kubuntuser> Pappawagner: it is pretty much exactly like the desktop version except it handles windows a little differently to maximize efficient use of space
<ralph_> Hellow all, can someone help me?, I want to record the sound of my desktop (online radio) but the recoder app like audacity and QArecord don't record anything?
<ralph_> ps. i'm on 9.10
<Vi0L0> hello there
<ralph_> hi VioLO
<Squarc> ralph_: this sounds (har har) more like a problem with the program you are using... did you try opening the stream with VLC and them use the stream/save option ?
<Vi0L0> are there any kde3 packages for ububtu? community packages for example or something like that :)
<ralph_> can try that but it's a flash streaming
<Squarc> ralph_: because that works fine for me (recoring .pls(mp3) streams)
<Squarc> ralph_: ahh like that...
<Squarc> ehm
<Squarc> vlc can handle .swf files I thought
<JontheEchidna> !kde3 | Vi0L0
<ubottu> Vi0L0: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<ralph_> in the past i did this with Krecord but that app also record nothing
<Squarc> so all you have to do is figure out the url of the flash file thats loaded, then open that in vlc
<Vi0L0> thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<ralph_> vlc
<Squarc> yes, you know that app don't you ?
<ralph_> opps... staring vlc is not woring if you type it here ant not inside the Alt+f2 box lol
<Squarc> hehe :p
<somekool> how do I find out what were the compil flags used for a compiled ubuntu packages?
<Byron> Is there a meta package for the netbook version of Karmic?
<ralph_> ok I have VLC installed and found the url, but can find the record option inside VLC... help
<agnese> italian channel for kubuntu?
<Byron> !it | agnese
<ubottu> agnese: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<agnese> Byron Thanku so much ^^
<Byron> Not a problem, agnese
<Byron> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<Byron> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Byron> I forgot the term to what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to get my old media to be playable so I can find out the songs and get them anew on the desktop.
<ralph_> Ok found it... advanced layout and records are found inside te home dir
<ralph_> vlc
<Tecumseh> why vlc?
<ralph_> ... can't believe it i did it again...
<Tecumseh> ah, you tried to start vlc through krunner
<ralph_> Yep
<Byron> Is there an app to help with creating PHP pages?
<ralph_> php...Quanta maybe
<ralph_> Is there a reason Why i can't record audio anymore with audacity or any other record tool (on kde 3 it was not a problem)
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> my laptop subwoofer has no sound. can someone help?
<Shockrates> i am using kubuntu karmic x64
<Shockrates> on acer laptop
<Shockrates> i need some pro on this one
<Shockrates> wake up 289 user and 1 bot
<vitovt> sad
<trijntje> is firefox isntalled by default in kubuntu?
<stephen_> trijntje: no
<stephen_> trijntje: you need to go to the package manager
<trijntje> stephen_, Thanks a lot, I just needed to know that
<ralph_> You can install Firefox from the menu, >internet>install firefox
<rasstar> anyoen find kybuntu slower than ubuntu
<stephen_> ralph_: that only exists in the new (not released) version
<ralph_> o ok
<ralph_> thats true
<ralph_> Is there no root needed for update installation on 9.10?? i was not prompted
<Tecumseh> there should be, but did you perform other admin tasks before the update to 9.10?
<stephen_> ralph_: it may have saved it
<Tecumseh> sudo remembers the given password for 15 minutes
<ralph_> that will be it... I think, well I did not enter a WW this sesion...
<ralph_> maybe a one time thing? (saving) i did type a ww in the past
<Tecumseh> it will not save the password from longer than 15 minutes
<Tecumseh> you did not disable sudo altogether did you?
<seige36> hey all bad anyone want to help me with this error? keysym in remove modifier list 'Super_L'
<ralph_> I don't knw how to do that ;)
<Tecumseh> that's the dangerous thing about it ralph_, a lot of people don't know how but they follow a guide on the internet that lists commands to enter. That way you can do unintended harm to your system without knowing what you did
<ralph_> can i check?
<ralph_> on the console i have a $ NOT A #
<Tecumseh> ok, that is one thing that's good
<ralph_> ;)
<Tecumseh> you can read this on sudo use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ralph_> still the packagemanage updates without prompting....
<ralph_> (after manual selecting the updates
<ralph_> )
<Tecumseh> you can reset the password timeout by using: sudo -k
<seige36> hey all bad anyone want to help me with this error? .xmodmaprc:1:  bad keysym in remove modifier list 'Super_L', no corresponding keycodes
<ralph_> ok... konsole >sudo -k >starting packagemanager >install a app... no prompt
<Tecumseh> sorry seige36, I don't have a clue what you are doing and what that error is for
<Tecumseh> ralph_: your packagemanager doesn't prompt for the password, then we'll have to look what kdesudo does
<ralph_> it promps when i want to edit the sources
<seige36> tecumseh im trying to use my win key to open kmenu, i can get it to work when i run the script m anually but when i reboot i cant get the script to run
<ralph_> ok i follow
<Tecumseh> seige36: what I ment is that I don't know how to help you because I don't know how to solve your problem. Hopefully someone else here can
<ralph_> can this be a feature on the new 9.10 edition?? there is a option to update the system in the background without notification
<avihay> seige36: can you show me your script?
<avihay> I need something for languge shifting
<ralph_> ps. i use the Kpackagekit pakagemanager
<seige36> avihay the one im trying to run is my sh script which runs the .xmodmaprc mod file which actually changes the key, xmodmap is the one having the problem
<seige36> remove mod4 = Super_L    then the new line is: keysym Super_L = F14
<Tecumseh> ralph_: did you use kpackagekit before to install packages?
<ralph_> Yep all the time
<Tecumseh> did you by any chance check the save passwords and uncheck only for this session?
<seige36> avihay i am following this guide: http://secretmicrobe.org/kde-41-open-the-menu-with-the-windows-key
<ralph_> that can be the case
<ralph_> I think that is not really save to do... but I think i did that
<seige36> avihay im going to the store ill be back in a bit, hope youre still here
<ralph_> can i undo that
<Tecumseh> I'm looking for that, the default is to safe the password and not ask again ever
<ralph_> I think thats not a save option...
<ralph_> but if its normal It's fine  for now...
<ralph_> I have other problems also... flash hangs the system after 15 min. or so (not a question for suport, just a frustraion i type here ;) )
<ralph_> thanks for helping, I go to sleep itś already late here.
<Tecumseh> your welcome
<Tecumseh> I'll be off to bed also. cya
<ralph_> by
<ralph_> e
<mfraz74> bye
<rasstar> does ubuntu have an integrated desktop search like kubuntu?
<x-calibur> can someone help me on configuring my mic for skype, my mic works, but not in skype :(
<Luggage> evening everyone
<x-calibur> hi there....
<rasstar> i don't understand why kbuntu has this lame package manager compared to ubuntu
<rasstar> i thought they would have the same software
<x-calibur> is there anyone who can help me on a skype issue?
<Luggage> you can use the one ubuntu uses too
<Luggage> or any of the others you like
<rasstar> how\
<x-calibur> my mic is working in kubuntu
<x-calibur> but not in skype :s
<Luggage> you can use the 'lame' manager to get synaptic e.g.
<Luggage> or use the konsole apt-get to get synergy either way works
<Luggage> (not sure synergy is what ubuntu uses, but itś my prefered one)
<Luggage> synergy.. i mean synaptic -.-
<Luggage> if you don't want to install synaptic using kubuntuś pack manager open konsole type: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mfraz74> have you tried messing around with the settings in skype?
<x-calibur> @mfraz74 yes, didnt work :(
<Guest779> Hello al here in #kubuntu. Quick question. Does anyone know if it's possible to configure volume stepping in KDE4?
<Luggage> maybe what is it? ;) -.-
<Guest779> Luggage: Volume step is basically how fast or slow the volume control goes each time the "Volume down" key combo is pressed. I know you could change it in Gconf and xfce4-settings-editor. But I have yet to find out how in KDE4.
<rasstar> can you update the daily builds?
<Guest779> ?
<Half-Left> hmm, seem to be hitting a kdm bug in kubuntu KK
<Tm_T> Half-Left: +1 (;
<Half-Left> gah, so many damn channels
<Byron> Does anyone know where I can find a replacement motherboard that has the same specs as my current?
<Luggage> hazards a guess, in a computer shop?
<Luggage> sorry couldn't resist, what motherboard is it for example
<Luggage> you gave zero info to help anyone to try and answer the question :)
<Byron> Luggage: It's an Abit VT7. Socket 478
<Luggage> itś not too old yet
<Luggage> maybe do a google for it + shop, store etc
<Luggage> check ebay for a second hand
<Luggage> I'd check but i'm guessing you aren looking for a store in Holland :)
<Byron> I've had the mobo for 5 years. After trying to figure out why video freezes and LAN randomly dies, I find out that PCI1, PCI5, AGP and LAN share the same IRQ. I have removed the cards I had on those slots, and added a NIC.
<Byron> LAN still drops and I get the occassional freeze. I'm just blaming the mobo and want something I can just port over.
<seige36> avihay hey still there?
<avihay> ya
<seige36> alright where was i
<avihay> the problem you have is that you want to have the script run automaticaly at startup?
<seige36> yes
<seige36> but its giving me that error
<seige36> when i start it manually or not
<avihay> so there is a problem with the script
<seige36> it was working before though
<Shockrates> guys i have an hdmi overscan problem
<Shockrates> is there a tool to stretch the screen of the tv manually?
<seige36> avihey so any way around this? can i use something other than "Super_L"?
<Shockrates> nvidia had this tool fo windows
<seige36> shocki believe there is a script in xorg.conf but i dont remember what it is
<keke> when is 9.10 release date?
<Luggage> today?
<Luggage> or is it delayed
<Luggage> said 1 day left on the site yesterday
<keke> yes now it says soon
<keke> -.-
<Luggage> well your answer is.....
<Luggage> soon
<Luggage> i guess ;)
<keke> ill just install the rc
<Luggage> you can update it when 9.10 is out
<Luggage> probably
<Luggage> (judging by the guides to update previous releases to 9.04
<jonah1980> hey can someone please help. i have a 1tb hard drive and another arriving tmrw. and i'm trying to back it up so that i can set up a raid and reinstall the new kubuntu and then restore the backup to the new 2tb raid
<Werenerd> Howdy all, real quick question. I have a drive dedicated to my media (video, music, pictures) that is currently ext3. I will be doing a fresh install of Kubuntu when 9.10 comes out. Would there be any benefit to converting that drive to ext4?
<jonah1980> but i only have an external 500gb drive to backup to
<jonah1980> i hoped compression would make this possible.
<Luggage> 2tb to 500gb
<jonah1980> but when i've formatted the drive to ext3 or ext2 i can't seem to create any folders or use the usb disk drive
<jonah1980> 1tb to 500gb, ready to then put back onto a 2tb new raid
<Luggage> thats a lot of compression to ask for especially with some stuff which is highly compressed by itself already (divx/xvid media e.g.)
<jonah1980> Luggage: oh no, so it probably won't fit?
<Werenerd> I don't think you can compress anything that much.
<Luggage> you can try
<jonah1980> Luggage: but why when i right click in dolphin is "create new" blanked out in my newly formatted external?
<Luggage> maybe source material reaches that compression rate, but unless he's a graphic artist I don think itś that type of raw data weŕe talking about :)
<Luggage> what did you use to format it with? (im very new to linux myself)
<Luggage> if it's ntfs i don't know if that works  (though I can access my ntfs partitions just fine in kubuntu)
<jonah1980> Luggage: i did it in KDE partition manager
<Luggage> right click the drive icon and check the permissions in properties
<Luggage> check the write permissions
<rasstar> is there an integrated desktop search in ubuntu?
<seige36> would anyone mind helping me with xmodmaprc?
<Luggage> search: in your kickoff launcher
<Luggage> ?
<rasstar> what?
<rasstar> referring to ubuntu
<Luggage> ah, well say that cause your on the kubuntu channel but still i guess gnome has a "start menu" app too?
<rasstar> i see the search in kubuntu but kubuntu seems to be really buggy
<seige36> kubuntu i guess is
<seige36> :D
<Luggage> well gnome or kde desktop is more or less the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu the underlying os is the same
<Luggage> i have no problems in kde 4.x
<Byron> I moved to a new HDD and only copying things I need from the old drive. Is the ~/.mozilla-thunderbird directory all I need for my emails?
<rasstar> it has some bugs and it doesn't have the new software center. don't know why
<seige36> luggage do you have any experience with xmodmap?
<Luggage> no sorry seige36
<Luggage> im a noob
<Luggage> :p
<seige36> as a m i
<seige36> i just wanna use my win key to bring up the kde menu
<Luggage> don even see xmodmap in my package manager
<seige36> haha
<rasstar> i don't understand why kubuntu has that crappy package manager while ubuntu has that nice one
<Luggage> ah there it is, part of x11-xserver-utils pack
<Byron> seige36: Can't you change the current bindings so the menu comes up with the win key rather than ALT+F1?
<Luggage> you can use any package manager you want
#kubuntu 2009-10-29
<seige36> byron that is what im trying to do! i had it working for a while but as soon as i reboot its gone, and now the original script doesnt work
<Luggage> the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the interface, gnome or kde, so they use prebuilt aps for pack man etc that were made for kde or gnome respectively
<rasstar> i don't asee the new ubuntu software center any where to download
<Luggage> what pack manager does ubuntu have?
<Byron> seige36: Sorry. No clue then. Those bindings are usually concrete when changes.
<Byron> s/changes/changed
<Werenerd> rasstar: That has been an area of contention for years. Adept was getting better, but Kpackagekit just blows
<seige36> byron KDE uses the win key as a modifier key, like alt and cannot be used by itself to assigned a function
<rasstar> actually referring to the one in ubuntu 9.10
<rasstar> it has a nice software center
<Byron> seige36: I know it's the meta key, but I think there has to be a way of doing it.
<Werenerd> Ubuntu has Synaptic. An excellent package manager
<Luggage> (i btw installed synaptic and got rid of the default pack manager in kubuntu)
<Luggage> and often use apt-get too in console
<Werenerd> Luggage: I use Synaptic on my Kubuntu. Looks ugly, but it is the best one out there.
<rasstar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntu_Software_Center.png
<Luggage> rasstar doesn seem to get they can be interchanged, kubuntu, ubuntu, other distro
<rasstar> so i have tro install uuntu then change desktops?
<Luggage> no
<Luggage> you want a different package manager?
<Luggage> install a different package manager
<Luggage> you can have both
<Luggage> or neither and use another
<Werenerd> rasstar: you can install GTK, QT, FLTK and any other toolkit application in all linux distro's. You will just have to put up with lots of dependencies being installed with it too
<rasstar> i don't see that one any where
<Luggage> i told you both methods before
<Luggage> for ease open konsole
<Luggage> type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Luggage> type your password
<rasstar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntu_Software_Center.png
<Luggage> wait till done
<Werenerd> Konsole is only good if you know exactly what you want and how to spell it
<rasstar> is that synaptic?
<Luggage> use synaptic
<Luggage> well he can copy and paste what I write
<Luggage> if you don know an apps name use
<Werenerd> rasstar: the software store is not release yet. Unless it is in the RC.
<rasstar> it is
<Luggage> apt-cache search [keywords here]
<rasstar> that's the one i was trying to use
<Byron> Werenerd: Yes, too bad there's no 'read my mind and do it for me' package
<Luggage> im playing that package right now pretty much
<rasstar> why do you prefer kde over gnome
<Luggage> if he copies and pastes the sudo apt-get line i wrote into konsole heĺl find synaptic in his 'start menu' soon enough :)
<Werenerd> Byron: Synaptic is teh closest thing! Of course I heard that pacman+Shaman on Arch/Chakra is a good system too.
<Luggage> I got both
<Luggage> I can pick in login screen
<Werenerd> rasstar: GNOME dumbs things down to much and is far too rigid.
<Luggage> but prefer kde
<Werenerd> it is an excellent work DE, but not much fun to tinker with.
<Luggage> gnome is only there because a program i use needs pretty much all the gnome libraries to run
<Werenerd> That is purely my opinion though
<Luggage> well i tend to get into console for tinkering :)
<Luggage> despite being a windows user up to 2 days ago
<Werenerd> You know, I always thought GNOME was more like Windows than KDE. I don't know why people keep saying KDE is windows-like
<Luggage> but then I was a dos user before that
<Luggage> and an amiga user before that
<rasstar> i thought kde was more like windows hence the reason i prefer it a little
<Luggage> it is
<Luggage> in that it tries to make as much as possible graphic
<Byron> Luggage: But copy and paste is too hard
<Luggage> I don mind using old fashioned typed commands but do realize it's not for the future or the masses :)
<rasstar> i wonder if the software store will be in the final build
<Luggage> lol byron
<Werenerd> rasstar: I like all the options to play with in KDE. I like the styles better too. The only thing I like better about GNOME that I can think of is the sheer number of window decorations.
<Luggage> I just like the taskbar
<Luggage> you can say its window-ish
<Luggage> maybe it is
<Luggage> maybe the start menu idea was just a good design choice :)
<Luggage> and i do graphics so i appreciate the attention to graphic design and lay-out in kde 4
<ubox> me too Luggage
<Luggage> its a matter of perspective, if linux wants to go more mainstream user then it has to be "i don know squat about technology" type user-proof
<Luggage> a command line isn't
<rasstar> i like the built-in desktop search. i can't live without that
<Luggage> ah well just a noob myself
<Luggage> or the rest, pretty much any linux distro
<Luggage> linux=linux
<rasstar> gnome needs to be updated. i swear it looks the same as when i tried it a few years ago
<Luggage> and you can build it into whatever you want
<Luggage> by adding-removing packages
<rasstar> how can i easily remove some of the software
<rasstar> for eg that konquerow web browser
<Luggage> like the desktops are packages running on the same core (ubuntu or kubuntu) install ubuntu-desktop remove kubuntu desktop and you have converted to ubuntu
<Luggage> use the supplied package manager, or synaptic if you have installed it by now lol
<Luggage> or use apt-get in konsole
<Werenerd> rasstar: I don't know if you can remove Konqueror without uninstalling a bunch of other stuff
<Luggage> you can
<rasstar> the problem is these things install so many different things
<Luggage> it wont remove packages anything else is depending on
<Werenerd> That's why I do a minimal install and build it up after the fact.
<Luggage> i replaced konqueror with firefox
<Luggage> the supplied messenger with pidgin
<snarkster> can any of you help me with a corrupted amarok database?
<rasstar> how do you do a minimal install
<Luggage> vlc as media player
<snarkster> luggage i did all that to
<snarkster> except the vlc part, i use mplayer
<Luggage> it was a reply to <Werenerd> rasstar: I don't know if you can remove Konqueror without uninstalling a bunch of other stuff
<Werenerd> rasstar: you said you were new to this right? I don't think you will want to do it. It is a 10 MB download. You have to install everything else
<Luggage> if it wouldn
<Luggage> t work
<Luggage> sorry
<Luggage> if it wouldnt work id remember reinstalling kubuntu today ;)
<Luggage> yes i stick with the normal install
<rasstar> i see
<Luggage> get comfy with the apps, comfy with installing removing apps (like the pack manager)
<rasstar> so what is an easy way to get rid of some of the software and all depending packages like konqueror
<snarkster> i installed ubuntu first then add kde on top of that, so I have the best of both worlds. LOL
<snarkster> I even use gnome network manager.. as knetworkmanager just isnt working for me
<Luggage> and you likely have to get more comfortable with manually setting up hardware settings and drivers. im not much hlp there lol
<Werenerd> rasstar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rasstar> why would they default with that browser. why nto firefox
<Luggage> in kubuntu?
<Luggage> simple
<snarkster> ubuntu uses firefox.
<Luggage> they chose software that was 100% free
<Luggage> firefox aint
<Luggage> and software that was made for kde in kubuntu's case
<Werenerd> rasstar: Konqueror also integrates with KDE better.
<Luggage> kde desktop ...
<rasstar> firefox not free?
<Luggage> firefox isnt 4 kde specifically
<Luggage> well to use
<rasstar> how so ?
<Luggage> the sourcecode aint i believe
<rasstar> how is firefox not for kde?
<Luggage> the *buntu team tries to use only truly open packages pre-installed
<Werenerd> rasstar: Luggage the only thing not free about Firefox is the branding. That is why we have Iceweasel
<Luggage> and then designed for the desktop depending on if you want gnomebuntu or kdebuntu
<Werenerd> rasstar: Firefox is not a QT application. That's what he means by it is not a KDE application.
<Luggage> finding it har to explain i just read all of this yesterday (something you could do too... whether you google it or ask, youĺl still have to read the replies ;) )
<rodensky> ubuntu 9.10 already out?
<Luggage> www.kubuntu.org
<Werenerd> rodensky: not yet, just the RC. 10-29 is the release date
<rodensky> in my country it's alreasy the 29th :)
<Luggage> same
<Luggage> 1:23
<rodensky> *already
<Werenerd> rodensky: lol. Pardon my presumption. Where are you guys?
<rodensky> 02:30
<Luggage> holland
<rodensky> israel (but right now i'm in romania)
<rodensky> (anyway it's the same hour)
<Werenerd> This is why I love IRC and *buntu channels. I get to talk to people from all over the world and still find common ground
<Luggage> :)
<Werenerd> Oh, BTW I'm in the USA (Ohio to be exact)
<Luggage> creationist?
<snarkster> in USA Arizona
<Luggage> scientologist?
<Werenerd> Luggage: ? You talking to me?
<Luggage> no? good :)
<Luggage> just kidding
<Luggage> i was bugged by a creationist earlier
<Werenerd> snarkster: Ugh, how do you stand the heat out there?!
<Luggage> sorry bad joke
<Werenerd> Luggage: Ah. No, I don't belong to and mindwarping reliogous theocracy. Like all things, when the get too big, it is no longer about the people but about power and money.
<rodensky> werenerd, we are not on common ground.... i'm in europe :P
<Luggage> that is common ground
<Luggage> we settled the place initially ;)
<Werenerd> I think we drove rasstar away
<Luggage> they are our kids philosophically speaking :)
<snarkster> you get used to the heat
<Luggage> its getting cold here, could do with some of that heat :)
<rodensky> luggage, they are not my kids, genetically we're not even related :D
<Werenerd> I went out to Phoenix once... In a September. I landed at 23:30. It was over 100 F!
<Luggage> i said philosophically
<Luggage> :)
<Luggage> i wont bore you with the scientific inaccuracy of your statement :p
<rodensky> yeah, i know, but even that does not apply to me :)
<Werenerd> Is there anyone in here with more experience than me? I think I saw earlier everyone was sauing they are newbies
<Luggage> depends
<snarkster> depends
<Luggage> apparantly being noob and new arent all the same as ive did my fair share of helping noobs on my secon day of running a linux distro as main os
<Werenerd> A lot of people just don't like to read I guess
<Luggage> i think so
<Luggage> and i think i just have an affinity with pc's
<Werenerd> I have been Windows free for about...2.5 years now I think
<rodensky> <-- less then one year
<Luggage> others have an affinity playing music, driving etc.. nothing derogatory meant
<Luggage> i still like windows but tired of xp
<Werenerd> It's funny, I have become a much better person since switching. No, really. I haven't pirated software of any sort since switching. I kind of got into the free as in freedom thing
<Luggage> cant afford 7
<Luggage> dont whant a pirated os again
<Luggage> so i thouht i try kubuntu for 'real'
<rodensky> and even i'm not completely winfree, since too many israeli sites still do not work on non-ie browsers :\
<rodensky> *and even now
<Luggage> not just my backtrack pc problem solving tool live cd
<Werenerd> Luggage: exactly. I did the same thing before Vista.
<Luggage> i still have windows xp pro on dualboot for 3d max flight sim and other stuff i need thats not available on linux
<Werenerd> I heard about all the DRM that was coming in Vista and jut decided I no longer wanted to be a part of Windows land. Haven't regretted it yet. I even switched my in-laws to Ubuntu
<Luggage> like adobe's suite
<Werenerd> I go over maybe once a month to update. No viruses anymore. No screwy behavior. It's great
<Luggage> i stayed away from vista because initial signs weren 2 good
<Luggage> and the every second os is good rule with ms releases
<rodensky> i tried vista on my father's pc...
<Luggage> 95 bad, 98 good, me bad, xp good vista bad, 7 good
<rodensky> yuch...
<Luggage> seems to be coming true again from what I read about 7
<Werenerd> I just can't see spending money on a Windows OS when I can get so much more for free.
<Luggage> would like to try it
<Luggage> well I miss my games, 3d max, photoshop and flight simulator x on linux :(
<Luggage> and haven gotten gaming running quite yet
<Luggage> only tried teeworlds
<Werenerd> rodensky: I had it on my Laptop for school. Ugh. It was awful.
<Luggage> but despite nvidia 180 drivers its not really up to spec
<Luggage> and no sound only in teeworlds so far
<Werenerd> I guess I shoud clarify my earlier statement. I was windows free in the home. School and work still use Windows.
<rodensky> my grandfather has vista and it seems that he had a better time with xp
<Luggage> everything has itś use
<Luggage> windows too its not a bad os
<rodensky> i'm coming home for two weeks in dec-jan and i want to switch him to ubuntu 9.10 :)
<Luggage> if windows users knew half as mucha bout their os then linux users do about theirs
<rodensky> i mean, his pc
<Luggage> you see much less complaining
<rodensky> appearently my grandfather will stay in his older version :P
<Werenerd> I will admit that if you get a retail compy and not an OEM  of Vista, it's a lot better. No crapware preinstalled=good
<Luggage> my last install of xp ran stable for 2 years with gaming experimenting etc. :)
<Luggage> I have a corporate licence xp sp3
<Luggage> cd
<Werenerd> Woah, just noticed the time. I have to go tuck the kids in. Later all.
<Luggage> later werenerd
<rodensky> what time is it in ohio right now anyway?
<Luggage> wb
<rodensky> oh god i got to stop speaking romanian all day... i completely forgot how to spell things in english...
<seige36> hey all who was i talking to earlier?
<seige36> byron you stilll there?
<Byron> seige36: Yes.
<seige36> byron i fixed the Super_L error by resetting the keyboard setup and i got the script to work as root (rc.local) how do i run this as user?
<Byron> Put it into your user's .bashrc file
<Byron> Or, set it up so it runs as 'sudo script'
<seige36> where is the bashrc file?
<Byron> .bashrc
<Byron> it is located in the user's home directory
<xanela8> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<seige36> got it tanks, and at the beginning or end? and do i need to just put the path to the script? its executable
<Byron> Anywhere in there, BUT, be it's best to put it at the end
<xanela8> a k andaud
<Byron> !es | xanela8
<ubottu> xanela8: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xanela8> ijos
<KurtKraut> What would be the proper command to pop up a message in Kubuntu? I need an equivalent to notify-send (Gnome)
<Luggage> notification-daemon ?
<KurtKraut> Luggage, I belive this is a package, not a command.
<Luggage> yes itś the equivalent to the package notify-send is part of uner gnome
<Luggage> doing a google on it might reveale the commands that go with it
<Luggage> reveal*
<Luggage> or install the package that has notify-send
<Luggage> and just use notify-send as you would under gnome
<seige36> alright i restarted and my .bashrc file puts out a bunch of errors
<Byron> seige36: What are the errors?
<seige36> it wont enter
<seige36> home/seige/.bashrc: 15: shopt: not found /home/seige/.bashrc: 21: shopt: not found /etc/bash_completion: 32: [[: not found /etc/bash_completion: 38: [[: not found /etc/bash_completion: 50: Bad substitution
<seige36> im reinstalling bash byron ill see if that helps
<Luggage> ow btw kurtktraut, you can install notify-send by installing libnotify-bin through package manager or sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin in konsole
<KurtKraut> Luggage, bull's eye! You got it, thats the package. Thaks for your help.
<Luggage> np
 * Luggage continues watching supernatural
<Deihmos> finally got kubuntu up and runnign
<Deihmos> i like it
<Deihmos> nvidia driver not installing though
<Deihmos> worked fine in ubuntu
<Deihmos> how can i get the MS fonts ?
<hormesis> i am a heron. i ahev a long neck and i pick fish out of the water w/ my beak. if u dont repost this msg in ever topic on irc i will fly into your kitchen tonight and make a mess of your pots and pans
<JontheEchidna> my pots and pans are already messy :(
<buckethead> LOL. I don't have any pots and pans.
<Luggage-TV> i have no pots an pans in the kitchen
<Luggage-TV> still packed, just moved in
<seige36> anyone know how to run a sh script on boot as user
<seige36> ?
<seige36> anyone know how to run a sh script on boot as user?
<snarkster> is there a ppa for amarok?
<scotty> Hello all. I installed Kubuntu on a laptop that used to have Vista on it and I can't for the life of me get the sound to work. Do you all think you can help?
<maco> scotty: try running "alsamixer" in a terminal and make sure everything's unmuted. if you see "MM" at the bottom of a column, it's muted, so press the m key on you computer to unmute. also, use arrow keys to raise volume. esc to leave the mixer
<scotty> maco: will do that right now, thank you
<maco> scotty: fairly commonly something with an odd name is muted or at a low volume and confuses people
<scotty> maco: still  no sound
<maco> ok. anything when you run "speakertest"?
<maco> if no, its bug filing time :-
<maco> :-/
<scotty> speakertest isn't even loading from terminal
<scotty> i'm new to kubuntu fyi lol
<maco> yeah i guessed
<scotty> only linux i've used is ubuntu
<scotty> this is similar yet way different
<maco> usually getting hardware to work is the *first* thing people do ;)
<maco> i spelled it wrong :P
<maco> speaker-test
<maco> with the -
<scotty> ok lol
<maco> i think i usually type spe then hit tab a couple times
<scotty> hearing nothing from it
<scotty> lol
<maco> blah ok. thats a bug
<maco> are you on 9.04 or did you grab the 9.10 rc?
<scotty> it's a realtek card
<scotty> i grabbed the one on the kubuntu website, for 64 bit
<scotty> not sure which one that was lol
<maco> ok thats 9.04
<maco> 9.10 is being released some time in the next 24
<maco> 24 hours
<maco> might want to try upgrading to that. a lot of audio bugs were fixed in it
<scotty> this is probably going to be the one i am sticking with because this isn't even my laptop
<scotty> my cousin wanted me to fix it
<maco> also, its reeeeaally awesome
<maco> oh
<scotty> well, it's a simple realtek audio driver that i need, granted i don't think they make linux ones lol
<maco> linux audio drivers are generic
<scotty> i should have stuck with ubuntu since i knew ubuntu
<maco> so its an hda driver, and in (sorry im going into tech speak now because ive learned a little about it) the realtek file there's a list of "quirks" for how each specific realtek works
<scotty> adding applications and things of that nature is easier on ubuntu but kubuntu may not shock him to death since it looks like windows lol
<Roey> oh hey.
<Roey> It's the 29th here now.  Good.
<Roey> maco!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Roey> :)
<maco> the hardware support is the same between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Roey> maco, listen, I need serious help
<scotty> well maco, i can give you the laptop name and model
<maco> Roey: you're interrupting
<Roey> alright.
<maco> scotty: thats not specific enough :-/
<maco> scotty: `lspci -nv | grep -A1 0403`
<scotty> um yes and that is foriegnese for what?
<scotty> lol
<maco> scotty: tell me output of that, and ill look and see if its fixed in 9.10. if it is, i can give you a workaround
<maco> scotty: that will give the subsystem vendor and id for the audio chip as integrated into the board
<scotty> 00:14.2 0403: 1002:437b (rev 01)
<scotty>         Subsystem: 1025:010f
<Ev0luti0n_> OMAGAD
<Ev0luti0n_> OMAGAD
<scotty> i tried to put xp and vista on this but only had a 32bit cd and for some reason this 64 bit processor shuts down the computer when running those
<Ev0luti0n_> IS IT AVAILABLE YET?
<Ev0luti0n_> I WANT THE DOWNLOAD LINK ASAP!
<Ev0luti0n_> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<FloodBotK2> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ev0luti0n_> :x
<scotty> maco said 24 hours
<Ev0luti0n_> :o
<maco> estimating
<Ev0luti0n_> 24hours for what?
<Ev0luti0n_> the rel to be available?
<maco> its "while its 29 Oct in at least 1 timezone"
<scotty> maco did i give you the right information?
<maco> which is....well ok i guess closer to 30 hours
<Ev0luti0n_> :'(
<scotty> btw i hve 4 updates that are blocked too, not sure if that could be preventing this too
<replman> Hi! I'm trying to convert a svg-file into a png-file using "convert". That works fine except for the alpha-channel of the png
<tawt> how can i check which version of KDE i have?
<scotty> i somehow fixed the sound maco and no idea what i did lol
<Roey> tawt:  click on Help->About
<maco> scotty: O_o.... ok then
<Roey> tawt: in any kde app.  It'll tell you the version of the app and of the version of KDE it's running on
<maco> Roey: alright now what did you need?
<Roey> maco:  http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/10/schwarzenegger/
<Roey> wait
<Roey> nono
<FloodBotK2> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scotty> i had to turn on some kind of 3d thing lol
<Roey> maco:  http://pastebin.com/m225ace9d
<Roey> On bootup, the kernel dumps me to a busybox/ash shell after complaining it cannot find /.  This comes off a stock installation of Kubuntu 9.10 (karmic koala).  I have the output of 'blkid' and contents of 'grub.cfg' right here:  http://pastebin.com/f6efcbf2c
<tawt> where is "help" ?
<tawt> oh, just on any app?
<maco> Roey: hahaha
<tawt> ok, thanks
<maco> Roey: i dont know about boot process
<maco> Roey: though 24 hours ago i wrecked my root filesystem and had to reinstall :P
<Roey> ah, ok, so my next question would be, do I need the alt cd if I have an existing raid1 array and wish to keep it intact?
<Roey> maco: nice :)  How did you accomplish that??
<maco> Roey: interrupted a suspend  so it locked up....i hard powered off, and of course it didnt get a chance to sync to disk...
<Roey> wow
<Roey> go you :)
<Roey> where is dtchen btw?
<maco> fsck'd 3 times. then itd only boot with / mounted read-only :-/
<maco> no idea
<maco> his laptop's at home. he's not
<Roey> ah
<Roey> eek
<Roey> at least you can boot your system; I cannot
<maco> maybe he's on a date *shrug*
<scotty> heh it takes forever to install .deb packages
<maco> yeah but once booted it was useless :P  i backed up /etc and my installed-package list, then reinstalled
<maco> scotty: fixing it will require chrooting in from a livecd, but thats all i know.
<scotty> fixing what?
 * scotty is confused
<Roey> maco: operating on a livecd is depressing
<Roey> it saps my resolve
<Roey> especially considering how I've been on it for the past two days
<scotty> oh god yes roey, goes so slow on a livecd
<maco> scotty: roey's system is broken
<scotty> that sucks
<Roey> and you have to re-set alllllllll the config settings (make all the fonts bigger in quassel/KDE/firefox; apt-get install mdadm; mdadm --assemble --scan; mount ...; chroot into the mounted stuff and try to fix it; forget that I hadn't mounted /proc in the chroot environment; ...)
<Roey> every. single. time.
<maco> hahaha
<Roey> maco, I'm going crazy here.
<maco> why dont you bind mount your /home?
<maco> thatd handle all your settings
<scotty> i downloaded frostwire which is a .deb file and the kpackagekit says it is downloading things now, so confused as to why
<Roey> because I'd still have to create the user 'roey'  too
<maco> scotty: no....
<maco> scotty: the UID has to match, not the user
<maco> bah!
<maco> Roey: ^
<Roey> nono
<maco> Roey: what UID does the livecd run as? i assumed 1000
<Roey> I meant,
<Roey> oh, true that.
<scotty> oh haha, reason that was downloading was because it needed sun java, blah
<maco> Roey: run "id" and check your UID
<Roey> maco: when would I do that btw.
<Roey> maco: If I do logout, it logs me out of the session but then what... I don't get a login screen I don't think; it just resets.
<maco> Roey: i think youd have to do it then restart gdm
<Roey> maco:  kde here
<maco> er kdm
<maco> whatever!
<Roey> aye
<Roey> heh
<johnb850> new hd in latop, woot, 160 at 5400 rpm ,,,
<johnb850> ? shell any one ?
<johnb850> id |grep "root" && echo fun
<johnb850> if angry, then "mv .kde evil.kde" ... last option ...
<Byron> Any recommendations for learning PHP?
<johnb850> -- bash rules... but i am a sysadmin ..
<johnb850> fun !! type -a [
<johnb850> later crew, pacheing all most  done...
<Byron> I'm all for bash, but I need to do something in PHP and therefore could use the assistance.
<Roey> Riddell: hola Jonathan!
<Roey> Riddell: haven't chatted with you in ages :)
<Roey> Riddell: had a quick question... On bootup, the kernel dumps me to a busybox/ash shell after complaining it cannot find /.  This comes off a stock installation of Kubuntu 9.10 (karmic koala).  I have the output of 'blkid' and contents of 'grub.cfg' right here:  http://pastebin.com/f6efcbf2c
<Roey> Riddell: I use softraid1; /dev/md0 hosts  /boot and /dev/md1 hosts /.
<Roey> Riddell: I installed karmic 9.10 dailybuild from 20091027 or so
<Roey> Riddell: 64-bit
<Roey> Riddell: And I used the standard CD (I assembled the array and mounted the drives off a livecd, then started the install process and specified /dev/md0 and /dev/md1 for /boot and /, respectively)
<scotty> grrr, now i can't get java installed
<scotty> downloaded the .bin on the java's website and kubuntu won't let me do anything with it
<scotty> downloaded the 64 bit one, assuming i needed that one
<scotty> think the 32 bit java would work on the 64 bit processor? don't want to have to redo everything lol
<Byron> how can I check for the groups that have been created and assure that my user is in the correct group?
<Riddell> Roey: I'm afraid I don't know, I'm not very familiar with raid
<scotty> will 32 bit java work for 9.04 64 bit?
<Roey> Riddell: ah, ok; can you by any chance point me to someone who would?
<Roey> thanks btw
<Riddell> Roey: #ubuntu-devel may be able to work out what part of the stack is to blame
<Roey> oh wow
<Roey> thanks so much!!
<linuxguy_> Caan someone oplease tell me where I add modeslines in the xorg.conf file so i can force a 1280x1024 resolution please......im using 1gb 9600gt nvidia card, kubuntu 9.10rc ......compiz etc work fine apart from a widescreen display
<Riddell> Roey: it's also three in the morning and people will be sleeping before release time, so try the ubuntu mailing lists if you get no reply
<Roey> true
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> :)
<CPrgmSwR2> does anyone have a hp pavilion?
<Roey> Riddell: are you coming to this kde thing in january?
<Roey> camp kde
<Roey> ?
<Riddell> Roey: no current plans
<Roey> Riddell: aye
<seige36> anyone know how to run a sh script on boot as user?
<Byron> I can't seem to hold onto a network connection for more than 20 minutes :(
<seige36> byron what wm you using?
<Byron> seige36: KDE
<Byron> wait. let me check on the wm
<seige36> is the bar to open stuff on the top or bottom
<MsMaco> seige_36: what does that have to do with the wm?
<Byron> seige36: I'm using KDE.
<seige36>  he is probably using a manager from the wm
<seige36> wired or wireless?
<Byron> wired
 * MsMaco thinks seige_36  is mixing up wm and de
<seige36> lol de?
<Byron> Desktop Environment
<seige36> haha
<Byron> My WM is Ozone
<seige36> so im newb too :)
<MsMaco> my de is kde but my wm is xmonad
<seige36> have you tried any other os/distro?
<seige36> im asking if you know if its the hardware or software
<Byron> I blame the OS-mobo combo
<Byron> I dual boot to XP and never have network issues.
<Byron> for the most part, I blame the mobo.
<Byron> I found out that PCI1, PCI5, AGP and LAN share the same IRQ. I removed what I had on PCI1 and PCI 5, then added a NIC (disabled onboard LAN).
<Byron> Still have the same issues
<bemlindo> hi
<seige_36> hi
<Sepling> Is there a way to get back the old super/meta key behaviour where it'll behave both as a standalone key (to, ie., launch the menu) and as a modifier (for amarok hotkeys, etc.)?
<bogdanbiv> Hello!
<bogdanbiv> Today the new Kubuntu is being released, right?
<Sepling> Dang, plasma crashed again.
<SilentDis> i take it i'm a little too early for the release?  lol
<bogdanbiv> SilentDis: Hmm, me too!
<SilentDis_> i figure, if they're not going to use fiber line they have, I should!
<bogdanbiv> Or people should use bittorrent/local mirrors more.
<bogdanbiv> I don't really see why there is a difference between the Kubuntu and the Ubuntu countdowns.
<bogdanbiv> I mean Kubuntu is "1 day to go" and Ubuntu is "0" or "Coming soon"!
<TheKro> Please help.  My alt-tab has suddenly stopped working, since I started up this morning.  No updates or config changes.  Alt key and tab key both work fine on their own...
<Sepling> TheKro: You hotkey bindings might have changed for some reason.  Have you tried System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts and then from "KDE Component" choose "kwin" and enter "walk through windows" in the search field?
<Sepling> It should allow you to re-bind the alt-tab key combination to that action.
<TheKro> sepling: when i tried that and clicked on "Global keyboard shortcuts" i get the following error:
<TheKro> Failed to contact the KDE global shortcuts dæmon
<TheKro> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner
<TheKro> Message: Could not get owner of name 'org.kde.kded': no such name
<FloodBotK2> TheKro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheKro> (and then no components display in the drop-down list)
<Sepling> That error message is a little beyond me, but look in System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager
<TheKro> trying that I get "Unable to contact KDED" and all the options are greyed out
<TheKro> also, all of the service's statuses are "Not running"
<Sepling> TheKro: You could try launching 'kded' from a terminal and see if it spits anything useful at you
<TheKro> it says "KDE Daemon (kded) is already running"!
<daverag> I don't know what happened today but Pidgin, Amarok and Gmail-Plasmoid all stopped using the new KDE notification system, it reverted back to the ugly yellow thing on top of my taskbar
<Sepling> TheKro:  Well that's good to know, at least.
<Sepling> TheKro: I'm afraid the amount of help I can offer is at it's limit already, KDE4 is still new to me.
<TheKro> thx sepling
<Sepling> TheKro: But if you're going to try the old 'remove ~/.kde' trick that the topic advises against, at least _move_ it to a backup name, don't delete it.
<TheKro> ok
<TheKro> more likely I will try restarting first, or installing karmic
<TheKro> but i was hoping it would simply be restarting something that crashed
<nooob> ok i am lost
<jussi01> !ask | nooob
<ubottu> nooob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nooob> sorry. i am new to this. have had ubuntu for about a week. i am not familiar with irc. just looking for a place to start to get more familiar.
<nooob> anyone know when 9.10 final is going to be ready for dl?
<nooob> i know this is dumb q but how do you join other rooms?
<bogdanbiv> noob: For joining other IRC channels, try "/join #ChannelName", without quotes.
<bogdanbiv> Oh, well, she/he left.
<TheKro> nooob: /join <room name> - for example: /join #firefox
<ubuntu> 'lo
<ubuntu> hi
<Balsaq> had a hp printer when i installed buntu and it worked from day one, now plugged in epson printer, got it too print a test page but it won't print an abi word document?
<Balsaq> help printing in abi word?
<dihae> 'morning everyone
<dihae> I was wondering: I have an ATi radeon mobility X1600 in my laptop, and using the radeon driver (not radeonhd), which actually works very well. However, by using the display settings in systemsettings, I can only set up a dual head system in which they both show the same content (cloning). As soon as I connect a screen, the options for positionthe screen relative to the other disappear. Yet, I can set up dual head mode by using xrandr in the konsole
<dihae> is this supposed to be? I read about it on the kde forums, and it is a known problem there.
<jussi01> dihae: its a bug afaik. I have same issue.
<roadbang> test
<jabiko> funktioniert
<roadbang> when will it released?
<jussi01> !isitout | roadbang
<ubottu> roadbang: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<T3RMiX> clear
<roadbang> what time zone do canonical use? It has been 14 hours in oct 29 at south east asia
<maco> theyre based in london
<maco> its 8am there, so folks are probably sleeping still
<roadbang> well, only 7 hours late
<roadbang> ha..ha...
<roadbang> is there any script to automatically deploy the Koala?
<roadbang> or may be they want to upgrade Firefox first 3.5.4
<maco> no
<maco> the release team will release it...probably after they wake up...when theyve got it all ready
<roadbang> at 12 pm, London time i gues
<dihae> Does anyone here know if it's possible to remove certain items from the Task Manager?
<dihae> sometimes I have duplicate entries of firefox, and it's anoying :)
<roadbang> dihae: Kill Process?
<dihae> roadbang: that's the problem: even if I kill the process, the entry stays there
<roadbang> killall -9c firefox
<dihae> Right now I have such an entry of dolphin. The process is killed (ps -e says no dolphin process), and an entry with dolphin's icon and no text whatsoever is still in the task manager
<dihae> and killall -9c does not do anything in particular
<roadbang> are you on 9.10 beta?
<dihae> the only way I can get rid of the entry is by actually restarting plasma
<dihae> jep
<roadbang> be patient, the final release is almost there :-)
<dihae> You think that will fix it?
<dihae> I assumed there will not be many more updates between the RC and the final
<roadbang> hope so, coz i have no such problem on this 9.10 rc
<dihae> maybe I should do a clean install sometime then
<roadbang> and try fresh install
<roadbang> yup
<roadbang> or make a new user
<dihae> Though I actually did a fresh install when the beta came out
<idyllic> dihae: same problem here. No use creating new user. Just remove and add back the task manager plasmoid
<dihae> idyllic: I knew creating a new user does not help, I use different users for my home and work
<amorphous_> should apache give me a list of files int he /var/www/ directory by default?
<corden> nopt
<corden> it will render the index.html - it works
<dhq> when will karamic koala be released
<dhq> tell me
<Balsaq> help getting printer to print in abiword...it did do a test print?
<eagles0513875> dhq: today sometime
<eagles0513875> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<eagles0513875> dhq: not what i was after but its due out today sometime
<dmatt> Balsaq: try to print from other program to see if it is systemwide problem
<Balsaq> well i had a hp printer on it when i installed it and it worked immediately...now i hook up my epson and it does a test print but wont print in word.(old printer?) may have to put the hp back
<Balsaq> but yes will try it in other areas
<dmatt> I mean try to print to epson from other program, e.g kate
<Balsaq> yup got that
<Balsaq> thanks
<Balsaq> upstairs at the moment'
<Balsaq> none of the drivers were my exact model
<Balsaq> but the darn hp i never configured it at all
<Balsaq> didnt know buntu could install a printer on its own?
<dmatt> hp is very linux friendly with printers
<amik> hey guys, I just got a BSOD, can someone help my diagnose what happened?
<amik> comon, y'all got a few hours to burn before karmic goes live
<devdan> they should put now a countdown with minutes to the release
<devdan> I just can't wait for :P
<amik> if that would encourage someone to help me, I'm all for it :-)
<amik> I just got a BSOD, the first since I migrated to linux
<devdan> what's your problem? bsod with what OS? version?
<amik> maybe it's time to upgrade once again to win7?
<amik> karmic-1 :-)
<amik> aka jaunty, fully updated
<amik> I updated the kernel from repos yesterday, dunno if it's related...
<devdan> hm
<devdan> probably
<devdan> why don't you rollback the kernel updates?
<amik> and half an hour ago, it just went dead. black screen of death. no display, not ping, nothing. I did a hard restart and that's where I'm now.
<amik> because I'd like to know what the problem is, if it's really related to kernel, report it if necessary, etc.
<amik> the only thing I could think of is looking at syslog:
<amik> Oct 29 12:03:48 shefa kernel: [ 2677.080358] general protection fault: 0000 [#2] SMP
<amik> Oct 29 12:03:48 shefa kernel: [ 2677.080362] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/usb4/4-2/bmAttributes
<amik> and then, 20 minutes later (next line in log):
<amik> Oct 29 12:24:36 shefa syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart.
<amik> which I guess is when I hit the switch
<devdan> why don't you try to boot with "nosmp" parameter in grub
<amik> I thought GPFs and BSOD didn't exist in the world of the penguin
<devdan> backup your s
<devdan> *stuff
<amik> what's smp?
<amik> btw, u think I should make sure the fs is intact? how would I do that?
<devdan> it shouldn't exist, something goes wrong in your kernel somehow, when you was updating
<devdan> backup your stuff
<devdan> burn your 9.10
<devdan> reinstall everything
<amik> I was hoping to migrate to 9.10 at my leasure, not be forced to do it asap :-(
<amik> leisure, that is
<devdan> lol
<devdan> well dude, I never trusted in system upgrade via apt-get or any package manager, I think it's better backup your stuff and reinstall everything from scratch
<amik> hehe: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/leasure
<amik> I'm not alone!
<devdan> lol
<devdan> "Common misspelling of leisure."
<devdan> :P
<amik> I agree, when it comes to a new release
<amik> but there are some kernel updated within a release in the distros, and I never had problems with them
<amik> but this is both a workstation and a server (web/mail/svn etc.) so I need to do the reinstall safely and in an organized fasion, or else I'll regret it...
<amik> woops, what's happening to my finger-control? that should have been 'updates within a release in the repos'
<amik> do u have any idea what SMP means?
<devdan> yup
<devdan> symmetric multiprocessing
<amik> ...and that means...?
<dmatt> support for more cpu cores
<devdan> your kernel log shows that something related to SMP gaves general protection fault
<devdan> yup
<devdan> just disable that
<devdan> and try to boot
<FloodBotK2> devdan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devdan> edit your grub
<amik> even just regular quad-code handling?
<devdan> yup
<amik> so disabling it doesn't sound too good...
<devdan> it's just for testing
<devdan> try to do that
<amik> I'm not sure what I'd expect, since it's not a consistent bug (happened just once, and I'm on the same system now working fine for now)
<amik> hmmmm
<amik> I think I'll just wait it out and hope it doesn't happen again, until I'm ready for karmic
<devdan> ow, I thought it was unusable
<amik> if it does happen again, I'll try ur fix. just add 'nosmp' to the grub boot line thing?
<amik> it was unusable (bsod) until I restarted
<amik> but like the windows counterpart, it's not entirely reproducible, more of a sporadic thing
<amik> well, thanks anyway devdan. I hope it won't happen again, on karmic either (maybe the same kernel...)
<devdan> amik, even if it's the same kernel, don't worry, they always update kernel bugs
<devdan> amik, no problem ;)
<Shockrates> chi which is the fastest browser for linux? safari, firefox, opera, chromium, konq ?
<amik> fastest to load? to read a page? to render? to run complex javascript? (I actually don't know the answer, but just a thought :-) )
<gypsymauro> with what software are made the pictures in this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<amik> looks to me like someone just drew them and scanned
<gypsymauro> there is somethink like a grid..
<amik> maybe it was drawn on gridded paper :-)
<Mamarok> those are mockups made by some drawing software
<gypsymauro> amik:  :DDD
<Mamarok> s/by/with/
<amik> ya, maybe a tablet or something
<gypsymauro> in fact I was thinking about that
<amik> in any case, it's not software, it's talent :-)
<gypsymauro> there is a software for creating sketches like them?
<gypsymauro> real talent :D
<Mamarok> gypsymauro: you can take any drawing software for that, and of course, some drawing skills help :)
<amik> any paint program (whatever comes with kubuntu, gimp, etc.)
<gypsymauro> http://www.upnews.it/outframe/digital-car-sketch-tutorial
<amik> anyone remember where to set the default browser? I think the kde 4.3.2 update reset it... and I just clicked that link above and got a non-functional would-be-flash-plugin in konqueror
<linux> linux
<lbt> Jaunty: when I press Alt-tab it just switches windows without using the 'Cover Switch' ... keyboard settings KWin Walk-through-windows is bound to alt-tab.  I have tried enabling disabling the related "Desktop Effects" but it doesn't activate
<amik> what kde u using?
<amik> I'm with 4.3.2, there's a drop-down for desktop switching effect on the main deskotp effects page, and it works for me...
<remorseless> testing testing 123...
<amik> remorseless: you're on the air
<remorseless> seriously!? just one second...MAKEUP!
<amik> CUT!
<remorseless> We got a code 44! I repeat, a code 44!
<Mamarok> Pici: btw, I have the topic ready and am monitoring the clock in r-p
<Ev0luti0n_> Is it out yet?
<Ev0luti0n_> god damn it i can barely wait
<Mamarok> Ev0luti0n_: read the topic
<Ev0luti0n_> rc out?
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<Mamarok> Ev0luti0n_: patience :)
<Shockrates> hi i have downloaded nvidia driver from the site. how do i install it
<Shockrates> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg2.run
<lbt> amik: called away,  sorry
<lbt> Compositing seems to have stopped working too
<lbt> wonder if it's related...
<amik> Shockrates: what I do: logoff, drop to a console (ctrl-alt-f2) and enter credentials. Then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop". Then "sudo sh <thefile>".
<amik> Shockrates: it would be a good idea to backup your xorg.conf file first, just in case
<amik> Shockrates: and I don't remember if I first had to disable the distro's restricted driver from hardware settings or not (I've been working from nvidia versions for quite a while)
<amik> lbt: sounds related...
<amik> lbt: there's a hotkey for turning compositing on/off, I think shift-alt-F11 or something like that. but u can do it from system settings too.
<amik> Shockrates: oh and when u run it, it has a console-gui thing - I think I just use all the defaults (but read what it says in case something looks like it should be changed). sorry I don't remember the details...
<Shockrates> hi again
<amik> D'oh!
<Shockrates> amik: i have removed nvdia from the hardware drivers
<amik> Shockrates: I was just writing u a bunch of stuff, didn't notice u left
<Shockrates> amik: disconnection
<amik> I think u missed just the last part:
<amik> Shockrates: oh and when u run it, it has a console-gui thing - I think I just use all the defaults (but read what it says in case something looks like it should be changed). sorry I don't remember the details...
<amik> finally, u should feel comfortable with the console in case u restart and have no gui (only console)
<amik> u can do the same procedure but with 'sudo sh <thefile> --uninstall' if necessary
<Shockrates> amik: i have 2 questions. i logout and then press alt+ctrl+f2? i did it and could exit the screen then
<Shockrates> could not
<amik> u can do ctrl-alt-f2 at any point - but u might as well logoff first, coz u'r gonna have to restart anyway
<amik> btw, ctrl-alt-f7 will bring u back to the desktop if u need
<Shockrates> after i finish my work. ctrl alt delete for restart is better
<Shockrates> after the work is done
<amik> nah, I use "sudo reboot"
<amik> I like shutting things down in an orderly manner
<Shockrates> sudo reboot
<Shockrates> cool
<Shockrates> so is it better to use the console directly after the boot, or switch after i logout
<Shockrates> and is this necessary "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop". ?
<amik> and best of all, if u have another computer around that u can chat here if u get stuck with no gui, that would be great :-)
<Shockrates> btw is it sh ./NVidia... or sh Nvidia
<Shockrates> ?
<amik> it's 'sh <path to the run file>' - whatever that path may be...
<Shockrates> ok
<amik> as for kdm stop -
<amik> I'm not entirely sure, but that's what I read somewhere, and it always worked, so I keep doing it :-)
<amik> it makes sense, too
<amik> stop the window manager before you're gonna trash the display drivers
<Shockrates> cool
<Shockrates> if it asks my to set up the x conf file automatically should i choose yes?
<amik> as for console/boot, it doesn't matter I guess
<amik> I'm just saying it's better not to have stuff open on ur desktop, or a desktop session open at all, when you're about to do this
<amik> when u do alt-ctrl-f1 it switches to a console, but it doesn't kill the desktop (alt-ctrl-f7 switches back). u can always use this btw, if u want
<Shockrates> alt ctrl f2 kills the desktop
<Shockrates> then
<Shockrates> ?
<amik> no
<amik> f1-f6 are different consoles, u can use any f7 is the desktop, and f8 I forget :-)
<amik> f1 or f2 doesn't really matter,
<amik> but I think u see bootup leftovers in the f1 console sometimes, so f2 looks nicer. but no difference.
<Shockrates> ok. so if it asks my to configure the x file automatically i choose yes.
<amik> u can switch between all of them as much as u like
<amik> yep (but as I said, backup xorg.conf just in case)
<Shockrates> how do i back it up? :D
<amik> u know cp? that copies a file
<Shockrates> yes i do
<Shockrates> where is xorg.conf located
<amik> somewhere in /etc (where all config files go), under X11
<amik> yep, /etc/X11/xorg.conf (note the annoying capital X)
<amik> just sudo cp it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.before_nvidia_drivers.bak
<amik> if aything goes wrong after rebooting after u did everything,
<Shockrates> so its
<Shockrates> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.before_nvidia_drivers.bak
<Shockrates> as a full command
<amik> u can always repeat the operation (kde stop, then sh run with --uninstall at the end), and copy the backup file back, and reboot, and u should be back where u started
<amik> yep, that looks right. u can do that now
<amik> (sudo is just since the /etc area is system configuration so requires root priviledges to write to)
<Shockrates> i know this
<Shockrates> :D
<amik> ok, but I'm on a roll!
<Shockrates> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<amik> strange...
<amik> ls /etc/X11 ?
<Shockrates> i have unistalled nvidia already
<Shockrates> app-defaults             fonts    xinit       Xsession          XvMCConfig
<Shockrates> cursors                  rgb.txt  xkb         Xsession.d        Xwrapper.config
<Shockrates> default-display-manager  X        Xresources  Xsession.options
<Shockrates> it isnt there
<Shockrates> cause i have removed the  driver maybe
<amik> hmmm... dunno
<amik> but if it works this way, I suppose u can delete it if it gets recreated and breaks something... not sure
<Shockrates> if i boot with the console
<Shockrates> do i still need to disable the kde window manager?
<amik> what do u mean by boot with the console?
<Shockrates> i mean when i start the pc, choose to bring up a console
<amik> when the system starts up it starts up the x/desktop/gui/window manager, whether or not u log in yet or not
<Shockrates> not the os
<Shockrates> yes i mean
<amik> u can always do it, nothing to lose
<Shockrates> from grub
<Shockrates> choose a console only
<amik> if it's not started, it'll give u some related error message when u try to stop it
<Shockrates> anyway  thanks for  your help
<Shockrates> it was very good and informative
<amik> I hope it works :-)
<amik> I'm no expert, it's just something I happened to have done several times recently :-)
<Shockrates> lol
<Shockrates> ok gonna try it and i will come back
<amik> btw, I haven't tried the 190 drivers specifically yet (they're just out a couple of days)
<amik> I'm with the latest 185's though
<amik> see u on the other side :-)
<hund> hi guys
<amik> hi
<gigasoft> is new edition available ? /not RC ?
<gigasoft> and where i can download it?
<Shockrates> amik:
<amik> it will be released later today
<Shockrates> kdm cant stop
<gigasoft> :)
<amik> can't stop?
<Shockrates> i did . sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Shockrates> and it said to try service kdm stop
<Shockrates> and something like that
<Shockrates> instead of invoking scipts init
<amik> u r on kubuntu, right?
<Shockrates> yes
<amik> :-)
<Shockrates> kubuntu 9.10 x64
<amik> ah...
<amik> maybe they changed something in 9.10. I see u couldn't wait :-)
<Shockrates> yes
<Shockrates> i friend told me its the same thing
<amik> int that case, do whatever it asks u to do to stop it
<Shockrates> to use the rc and update
<Shockrates> and to download the stable
<amik> unless, of course, the rc has issues which mess up things :-)
<Shockrates> it hasnt
<Shockrates> but bugs wil be fixed
<Shockrates> its pretty much stable
<amik> sure, but sometimes the installation process itself might mis-detect something, create faulty auto-generated scripts, whatever. an update won't fix existing ones
<ubuntu_> Hey
<amik> but, if everything goes right - then there's indeed no difference.
<amik> anyway, try stopping kdm with whatever it suggests
<Shockrates> i think they have fixed the installation in rc
<smego> hello
<smego> 1
<smego> !
<gigasoft> when i download new wallpapers from plasma workspace where does it store it?
<Shockrates> 4 days before the release you cant have problems in the installation
<Shockrates> ;D
<hyper_ch> anyone uses bittorrent to download the kubuntu i386 alternate image?
<smego> i need some help can any one?
<smego> ats about my drivers
<amik> Shockrates: or so everyone hopes ;-)
<hyper_ch> if so, please give me to IP for adding as peer :)
<Shockrates> amik: if there was a problem would it tell me?
<smego> help 1
<smego> !
<amik> Shockrates: a problem with kdm?
<Shockrates> no a problem with the installation
<amik> Shockrates: maybe yes, maybe no...
<Shockrates> after the installation and the updates
<Shockrates> wouldnt i know?
<kavurt> smego: ask your question, if someone knows the solution, will help you
<gigasoft>  when i download new wallpapers from plasma workspace where does it store it? any help
<amik> Shockrates: but don't let me scare u - it's probably ok
<smego> i did
<amik> gigasoft: I don't know, but maybe somewhere under ~/.kde, where all the kde stuff is usually stored
<smego> my screen resulution is not flixable than 800*600
<smego> any one got me ?
<gigasoft> amik: thank' s :)
<amik> Shockrates: besides, what sound does an error make if there's no one there to notice it?
<Shockrates> right
<Shockrates> sudo killall -9 kdm
<Shockrates> i can stop kdm that way
<amik> Shockrates: u can, if you're in a violent mood
<kavurt> smego: what's your graphic controller
<Shockrates> sudo stop kdm; sudo start kdm
<Shockrates> there are easier ways too i see
<smego> intel on board
<Shockrates> without init
<smego> 945 gigabute board
<amik> Shockrates: whatever works...
<smego> gegabyte*
<amik> Shockrates: (I'm simply not familiar with any of the other new/old stuff)
<Shockrates> ok
<Shockrates> i think killall is better than stop
<Shockrates> gonna try that first
<amik> Shockrates: try the other way around
<Shockrates> may it cause a problem?
<amik> Shockrates: stop sounds orderly. killall just rips the process away.
<Shockrates> will it create a problem?
<amik> Shockrates: no, no problem, and the whole kdm thing is no biggie. it's just always preferable to shut things down gracefully if possible. if that doesn't work, just kill it.
<Shockrates> lol
<Shockrates> :D
<Shockrates> like in real life
<amik> Shockrates: true, true...
<Shockrates_> hi amik
<Shockrates_> amik: i did it stoped the kdm
<amik> Shockrates_: how u been?
<Shockrates_> amik: nvidia asked me in the end if i want to let a configuration utility configure my file
<Shockrates_> ro something like that automatically i choose yes
<Shockrates_> it appears its ok
<amik> and then it completed? and then u rebooted? and now you're here and everything is ok?
<Shockrates_> yes
<amik> congradulations!
<amik> now u can run nvidia-settings (in the apps menu or from console) and configure whatever u like, or see you nice new 190 version number...
<Shockrates_> yes
<Shockrates_> actually i needed 190 cause it has an hdmi overscan option
<amik> maybe they even made their logo shinier!
<Shockrates_> which 185 lacked
<Shockrates_> :D
<amik> what does overscan do?
<Shockrates_> when i connect my pc with my tv using hdmi
<Shockrates_> i cant see the whole desktop
<Shockrates_> only a part
<Shockrates_> this option fixes it
<amik> actually I have a problem with the tv via hdmi... tearing lines. couldn't solve it. maybe they fixed something...
<Shockrates_> yes try that
<Shockrates_> there a overscan slider
<Shockrates_> to adjust the image to the tv
<amik> I use TwinView and it works ok regarding desktop+tv, no issues at all
<Shockrates_> position
<Shockrates_> twinview
<Shockrates_> whats that
<amik> it's in nvidia-settings, it's their mechanism for dual-display
<Shockrates_> in the site it says
<Shockrates_> regarding what i told you
<Shockrates_> One of the last installation steps will offer to update your X configuration file. Either accept that offer, edit your X configuration file manually so that the NVIDIA X driver will be used, or run nvidia-xconfig
<amik> (I shortly tried xinerama or whatever other option there was, but twinview did what I needed so I left it at that)
<Shockrates_> can you understand what is this about
<amik> they make the dual-display thing easily configurable like in windows with the nvidia-settings gui, which is nice
<Shockrates_> One of the last installation steps will offer to update your X configuration file. Either accept that offer, edit your X configuration file manually so that the NVIDIA X driver will be used, or run nvidia-xconfig
<amik> Shockrates_: I think u don't need to worry about it. u didn't have an xorg.conf, it generated one for u, and everything works. no problem there.
<Shockrates_> ok
<Shockrates_> btw the windows nvidia gui
<Shockrates_> is better
<Shockrates_> and with more options
<Shockrates_> i have to say
<FloodBotK2> Shockrates_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amik> of course, but relative to manually twiddling with xorg.conf commands... the nvidia tool is beutiful!
<Shockrates_> yes
<Shockrates_> :D
<Shockrates_> i am bored of windows
<Shockrates_> even though 7 was good
<Shockrates_> it has a nice deck
<amik> I migrated about a year ago from xp. the transition was not easy, had probably 10-20 little issues each requiring investigation and experiments and lots of time. but now things are mostly in place, and I'm all for the free ideology (I'm a FOSS developer), so I'm glad about it.
<Shockrates_> btw i use kubuntu on my acer laptop. and the subwoofer doesnt work
<Shockrates_> any idas?
<Shockrates_> ideas
<amik> plus it's good to gain experience on a new platform. both interesting and good to aqcuire.
<amik> no clue
<amik> I also have a netbook, and I'm waiting for... today... to try the netbook edition, dual-boot with xp, see which is better
<kaddy> kubuntu sucks
<Shockrates_> netbook remix is good
<Shockrates_> i hear
<amik> I hear so too, although not too easy on the battery (compared to win)
<amik> or so I read in some performance comparisons
<Shockrates_> i will try to install alsamixer
<Shockrates_> in kubuntu
<zippy27> From personal experience, [k]ubuntu is better on the battery than Vista, and about the same as XP
<Shockrates_> if i install alsamixer
<Shockrates_> will there be any problems?
<Shockrates_> here
<dmatt> kaddy: go flame somewhere else
<amik> I wouldn't even think of vista...
<amik> but winxp == win7 > ubuntu is what I read
<amik> and not insignificantly
<zippy27> Unfortunately some of the apps I still use from time to time won't run under VirtualBox, which is why I'm running XP right now...
<zippy27> Flash definitely works much better in [k]ubuntu then in Win32
<zippy27> Performance of Win7 RC 64-bit on this machine was about comparable with [k]ubuntu, once I'd upped the memory from 1 to 4GB.  At 1, Win64 was a bit too keen on swapping for my liking
<amik> and I've got a GMA500 one, which I really hope will do video decoding (but ready for disappointment)
<amik> zippy27: would that be on a desktop?
<amik> Shockrates_: I really know nothing about the sound systems... maybe someone else can help u with that
<Shockrates_> <mesaGL> Shockrates_: if your laptop actually has a sub-woofer, you would be very foolish indeed to enable it. the vibrations will almost certainly damage the hard disk
<Shockrates_> is this correct?
<zippy27> amik: Acer Aspite 5101AWLMi laptop
<amik> zippy27: and u'r talking about battery performance, yes? that's good news
<amik> Shockrates_: I wouldn't know... if it's SSD, I'm pretty sure not. If it's a disk, then I'd still guess not, but don't know
<zippy27> Yes.  I spent about 3 hours in a hotel on battery before I remembered I hadn't plugged it in and didn't even notice.  On Windows I'd expact the battery to last 2.5 hours under Vista, and 3 under XP (special Acer battery management software that they discontinued when Vista came out)
<zippy27> And I was gaming, so I was stressing the CPU quite a bit
<amik> zippy27: cool. I'm gonna try it out in any case :-)
<amik> just not sure which would be better, netbook edition or regular desktop. I'll try to make both available until I decide, if I can figure out how to do that.
<zippy27> Unfortunately my microphone still doesn't work, but the webcam now works, which is nice.  Maybe in 6 months I'll be able to use Skype properly without rebooting :-)
<zippy27> amik: I just went for full desktop and gave it 8GB of space (upped that to 24 now)
<amik> man, I can't wait for the day (year?) when linux really just works. It has certainly come a long way, and is very close, but there's still all those little things that just disappoint.
<zippy27> To be honest the webcam is an extra, I really want the mic working because I have a lot of old tapes and albums I want to covert to MP3
<amik> zippy27: wubi or dual-boot? I wanted to wubi in 9.04 but it was broken at the installer level. hope they fixed it... we shall soon find out!
<amik> zippy27: I'm not sure tape conversion would be best done on a laptop mic :-)
<zippy27> amik: dual boot, grub 1.97 beta 4 at the moment.  There's also a silly diagnostics partition that the computer won't boot without, even if there's nothing on it, so I have to keep that there and it gets shows as "Windows NT/2000"
<amik> zippy27: yes, my acer also has a 'recovery partition'. I'll leave it there for the time being, no biggie
<zippy27> amik: Ha, it's the whole soundsystem really, mic/line in...   guess I was kind of simplifying.  I mean, I can use my fiancee's PC for that but she tends to be using it...
<alfiere> italy chat?
<amik> zippy27: I'd just guess a laptop sound system has more interference than a desktop. just intuitively. though a dedicated sound card would be best, or at least a high-end chipset
<alfiere> ok people
<zippy27> I'd actually like to cobble together one of the old PCs from the garage because I've got a frighteningly expensive ISA soundcard somewhere, quality is amazing...  I think OS/2 might be the way to go for that PC  ;-)
<alfiere> i should format my hard disk
<zippy27> alfiere: only if there's nothing else on there you want to keep
<alfiere> and i don' know how to do it
<zippy27> The installer will do it for you if you're sure that's what you really want to do
<alfiere> i have xp
<alfiere> after installed ubunto
<alfiere> after xp crash
<alfiere> nothing boot
<alfiere> and i can't format with cd
<zippy27> Can you boot from the installer CD?
<alfiere> my boot is gone
<alfiere> no
<mkargar__> hello
<zippy27> alfiere: Try going into the BIOS setup (usually DEL or F2 when you see the manfuacturer logo) and look for the setting to enable it (will vary where it is and what it's called, depending on the maker)
<mkargar__> how to install Dell Moni USB Modem(Dialup!) in kubuntu 9.04?(base on Lucant chip!)
<amik> it's funny, how they update the main page with 'Welcome to Kubuntu 9.10", before they update the download links...
<mkargar__> *mini
<alfiere> yea but i did it
<busbaby> i still see the countdown pic
<busbaby> on kubuntu.org
<amik> but look under it...
<busbaby> oh ya, there it is ..
<alfiere> i have cd how first device
<alfiere> secon hd
<alfiere> third floppy
<amik> I guess someone swapped their checklist items around :-)
<zippy27> OK, save that it should now try and boot from the CD
<busbaby> :)
<Shockrates_> amik: cya and thanks again ;)
<busbaby> anyone know when it will be available for dl?
<alfiere> i have tried it
<zippy27> I better go and walk these dogs, they're getting restless...
<alfiere> .........
<amik> I'm guessing they're in the out-of-order update process
<busbaby> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=walking+the+dog
<alfiere> i want try to format all hd from linux
<busbaby> now we know what zippy is up to ;)
<alfiere> can i?
<zippy27> Hahaha, no, I'm getting stared at by two 6-stone otterhounds who are desperate to go and chase some small animals down by the river
<amik> so many interpretations... so little time...
<zippy27>  back later, just had to evict a hound from my lap...
<amik> dude, keep the details offline :-)
<busbaby> lol
<alfiere> mmmmmmmmmm
<alfiere> ok i'm noob of ubunto
<busbaby> what r u trying to do?
<alfiere> but i should recovery my hd
<amik> phase II: change the countdown banner to a nice shield logo thing
<alfiere> format my hard disk
<alfiere> i can't use a cd
<amik> (making sure it isn't aligned well vertically, and obscures the actual kubuntu logo)
<busbaby> so you're running ubuntu ... you installed a new hd, and you want to partition/format it?
<amik> alfiere: start from the beginning. u have a computer, with 1 hard disk, on which there is nothing of importance, and u want to erase it completely and install kubuntu?
<alfiere> i had xp
<busbaby> which os r u running now?
<alfiere> after i a have installed ubunto
<alfiere> xp is dead
<alokito> is kubuntu 9.10 released already? :o
<alfiere> and i have only ubunto now
<amik> alfiere: do u still need xp, or any of the files u had there? or do u want to erase it all and start over?
<alfiere> yea
<alfiere> i want erase all
<busbaby> alokito: we're still waiting on the links to update
<amik> alfiere: and u want only a new kubuntu there, nothing else?
<alfiere> so i reinstall xp
<alokito> busbaby, ok :)
<alfiere> but i can't use a cd
<amik> alfiere: do u want to reinstall kubuntu or xp? or both?
<alfiere> perhaps floppy
<alfiere> only xp
<alokito> the new banner in kubuntu.org looks nice :D
<alfiere> for now
<busbaby> alfiere: i still dont understand something ... did you install ubuntu on the disk with xp? or do you have two disk, one with ubuntu (now) and the other with xp?
<alfiere> the first
<alfiere> ihave one hard disk
<amik> alfiere: so u want to install only xp (not kubuntu) - do u have the xp installation cd?
<alfiere> with 2 OS
<Luggage> hello all
<alfiere> yea i have but the  don't function
<BluesKaj> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<amik> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download - karmic torrent links are up and running. Have fun!
<busbaby> alfiere: sorry man ... i dont know how to install winxp without cd
<Luggage> if you have a working windows you can use unetbootin to install from a iso without burning it first
<Luggage> sorry first line I saw coming in was Ihave one hard disk, so if what i say is pointless/makes no sense sorry :)
<amik> from what I understood, alfiere wants to scrap the failed dual-boot attempt, and just install windows xp alone like he had before
<Luggage> but there's a hitch right?
<busbaby> amik: have you dl'd the iso via torrent before? did you get good speed?
<alfiere> yea it's right
<BluesKaj> alfiere, then why are you here , go ask in #windows :P
<amik> busbaby: always and always
<busbaby> cool
<Anon4520> is Koala stable out?
<Luggage> well still willing to help if i can despite being in kubuntu chan
<BluesKaj> Anon4520, no
<Luggage> www.kubuntu.org
<alokito> is this the final 9.10 dl link: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/karmic/desktop/kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent ?
<alokito> i got it from kubuntu.org!
<Luggage> thats the rc not the final probably
<alfiere> with gparted can i format?
<Luggage> since the main site is still counting down the release
<alokito> Luggage, shouldn't the iso name contain the word RC, then?
<amik> alokito: I'm dling from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/karmic/desktop/kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent (adjust to i386 as necessary)
<Luggage> well should.... many things should be different then they are ;)
<alokito> amik, it might be rc
<amik> alokito: ummm... that is to say, ur link looks right
<Anon4520> here's a question guys.. why would I choose KDE over GNOME? thinkin about installing Kubuntu now
<Luggage> if its out then why isn the main site happily announcing it and linking to it etc :)
<amik> alokito: then why would they just change the torrent links in the main d/l page to point to it?
<alokito> amik, donno ask the site maintainers!
<Anon4520> any answers?
<Luggage> you ask them youŕe the one wondering :)
<Luggage> nothing but personal preference anon
<busbaby> if this is rc then wouldnt rc be in the name?
<amik> Anon4520: it's a matter of preference - they are two competing desktops, each one with its set of complimentary apps
<BluesKaj> busbaby, it isn't
<Luggage> if you are a recent windows to linux convert i say perhaps kde will give you a more familiar experience, it has slightly more worked out into visual dialogs and windows etc.
<busbaby> it isnt the rc? or rc isnt in the name?
<alokito> ok now kubuntu.org banner is saying its released :o
<BluesKaj> isn't the rc
<busbaby> cool
<amik> Anon4520: I chose KDE without really trying GNOME to much, and I'm enjoying it
<BluesKaj> this is juanty , rc is karmic
<amik> Anon4520: it's sometimes labeled as more configurable/cutting edge, whereas gnome more simple to use
<busbaby> huh? im asking if those links above are karmic 9.10 final (ie: non-rc)
<amik> Anon4520: that said, u can try both, even side by side. see which u like.
<Luggage> I just checked
<BluesKaj> busbaby, it will be karmic after the Offficial release which is rumoured to be out in 2 hrs
<Luggage> the release candidate doesn have rc in the file name
<Anon4520> does kopete still have that bug of not being able to send files over the yahoo protocol? at the time I chose GNOME over KDE it had.
<Luggage> so its probably the release candidate and not final.
<busbaby> hmmm ... maybe ill wait a bit longer then
<amik> Anon4520: no idea - I use pidgin
<Luggage> release should have been yesterday i believe, yesterday it sai soon, now it says 1 day left again, guess they ran into last minute hiccups perhaps.
<amik> (it's nice using the same app on both lin and win)
<Anon4520> I guess I'll give KDE a try then when 9.10 comes out.. better start backing up my home partition
<BluesKaj> busbaby, the karmic repos are all closed as we speak , must be receiving the final changes and isos
<busbaby> ok, thx
<dulce> hola
<dulce> como hago para ir a otro canal
<amik> btw the dvd links are under 'release', the cds under 'simple' (dunno what that is). and all have been pointing to jaunty until 15 mins ago
<BluesKaj> !es | dulce
<ubottu> dulce: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amik> dulce: "/join otro-canal"
<BluesKaj> dulce, /join #kubuntu-es
<Luggage> is there any 'easy' way to check if everything is alright with e.g. graphics card and drivers for it
<Luggage> i got a gtx 260 so something small like teeworlds shouldn really play sluggish (nvidia 180 driver)
<varanus_> guys i'm running karmic with kde and after i have configured all the desktops with 4 different activities and the kwin effects, after restarting, it changes randomly the sequence of the activities, sometimes don't some the position of the widgets or add more activities by itself. anyone have the same problem?
<amik> Luggage: there's a new 190 driver out, should u want to experiment...
<Luggage> still... but will try if nothing helps
<lup0> where can I download 9.10. The release note is up, but in the download section only 9.04 and 8.10 are displayed http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Luggage> its a card that leisurely walks through crysis on xp so a 2d shooter like teeworlds should be able to be playable with 180
<busbaby> varanus_: im not on karmic yet
<busbaby> lup0: we're all wondering the same thing
<Luggage> and before this install I botched kubuntu trying to figure out how to get nvidia drivers running lol so im a bit afraid of updating river to 190
<BluesKaj> Luggage, your driver should be the 185
<Luggage> driver
<varanus_> busbaby: iva asked in case someone had already the beta. ty anyway
<Anon4520> is the GRUB 2, Ubuntu One and Upstart available in Kubuntu too?
<BluesKaj> Luggage, it's listed as supported in synaptic
<amik> Luggage: I did it several times, it's quite simple. just helped a dude through it (with 190) a couple hours ago here, no issues.
<busbaby> i was just letting you know my status in case you thought your question was ignored
<dhq> kubuntu.org is so slow can someone give me the torrent link
<Luggage> followed a guide to get it running on this second try at linux :)
<Luggage> hmm last time before i botched up trying to do it using konsole I tried synaptic first and it failed because x server was running ?
<amik> Luggage: it involves just two commands, run from the console (not konsole) - the first kills kdm, the second runs the installer. then reboot. it always worked for me.
<Luggage> (hence me trying it using altctrl? f1 and stopping kdm
<BluesKaj> Luggage, the best way is to : drop to a TTY ,  stop X  with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" ,sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-180, then , sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-185 , start X with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<amik> Luggage: exactly
<Luggage> I know
<amik> or, for nvidia drivers, replace apt-install with sudo sh NVIDiafilething.run
<Riddell> Anon4520: grub 2 and upstart are, ubuntu one mostly only has gnome frontends currently
<Luggage> im just weary of doing it, if something goes wrong I will use the pc as a paperweight for say 3 months, after what Ive been through past 2 weeks (not related to kubuntu) im feeling a bit pc-tired :) but thanks I will update them when I summon the will to do so
<amik> btw the dude today said that in karmic he couldn't start kdm that way, he got an error to use some different stop mechanism rather than init scripts directly. must be something new.
<Anon4520> Riddell, any plans for a kde version of one?
<dhq> how do i know if my pc will support 64bit
<Luggage> do you have a 64 bit (recent) cpu
<amik> Luggage: first time I did it something went wrong too, but it was completely reversible
<Luggage> then it supports 64 bit, unsure google your cpu and find out if itś 64 bit
<tangent3> is karmic released?
<Luggage> think my situation with my botch up might have been too but not for a (now) 3 day experienced linux user :)
<Riddell> Anon4520: not currently, but the file storage is just webdav so that should work fine
<BluesKaj> Luggage, how hard is it to: ctrl+alt+f1 , login as user
<Luggage> its not
<Luggage> i did it before
<Luggage> obviously
<Luggage> or else i wouldn have 180 running
<Benedicht> i am may just stupid
<amik> BluesKaj: hey don't scare a 3-day old liux user away :-)
<Luggage> I knew the commands, i just dont feel up to doing it now and perhaps having to troubleshoot again
<Benedicht> but if i want to download kubuntu 9.10 on kubuntu.org there is just 9.04
<BluesKaj> Luggage, amik , nm ...it's the old horse to water story
<Riddell> Benedicht: keep holding your breath
<Luggage> [15:22:50] <Luggage> im just weary of doing it, [...] but thanks I will update them when I summon the will to do so
<Benedicht> Riddell, thank you, i will
<Luggage> i think you all don understand me-story is more like to the point
<Luggage> I knew how to close/start kdm, go to console install nvidia drivers before you typing the commands up again (obviously, since I already had 180 installed succesfully) :)
<tangent3> so i ran "update-notifier-kde -u" and it tells me "No new upgrade available"
<Luggage> and I had to say twice I dont >feel< like trying to update at this instant :)
<amik> Luggage: if it ain't broke, don't fix it (until u feel comfortable messing with configurations and such. when u do, then by all means, fix anything) :-)
<Luggage> i rather take it easy and not fix you know :)
<Luggage> for the moment anyway, just recovered from a rootkit in xp that almost lost me all my 3d work
<busbaby> i forgot what you're even asking about all ready ....
<amik> Luggage: does that have anything to do with u trying out linux again?
<BluesKaj> all the typing your doiung to avoid the fis , could have gone into removing the old driver and installing the new one .
<Luggage> now that kubuntu is running well enough to down some, watch a tv show, chat and learn more about it I want to savour a little down time, not tweaking/fixing etc :)
<BluesKaj> fis=fix
<Luggage> was hoping the teeworld thin might have been an easy setting thats all
<Luggage> blueskaj
<Luggage> i dont >want< to do it today.
<Luggage> is that hard to understand?
<amik> BluesKaj: I understand Luggage very well. when I first migrated from win, there were *tents* of little such things to tweak, change, fix, ask, google... it's daunting to the point where I'd just leave things alone until they become a must
<amik> hmmm.
<Luggage> im just tired if it goes wrong im stuck fixing the rest of the day and not relaxing
<amik> not *tents*, but *tens*
<Luggage> im not in the mood to spend the day fixing IF something goes wrong
<Luggage> today im relaxing :)
<Anon4520> it's OUT !
<amik> though maybe there was a tent to setup there too... it was definitely daunting
<busbaby> relaxing and playing teeworld
<busbaby> right?
<busbaby> ;)
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD or DVD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please get in touch with your LoCo Team | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<BluesKaj> well, i don't come here to relax
<Mamarok> there you go :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<Joelito> nice :D
<Luggage> well i am just hanging out maybe helping out with some newby-ish questions
<Luggage> like how to install stuff or such.
<BluesKaj> so this is it , we're officially karmic support now
<Joelito> what version of kde ships in kubuntu 9.10?
<Mamarok> it's KDE 4.3.2
<amik> ummm. how about a torrent link for the netbook iso?
 * Luggage reminds himself he promised himself to relax today, do not update to karmic today.... dont....
<Joelito> thanks Mamarok!
<Anon4520> are the torrents updated?
 * BluesKaj checks the repos
<buckethead> Haha. I've been running karmic for about a week. Aside from a mouse that decided to become DOA (fixed in the final) I haven't had any problems.
<BluesKaj> nope , nothing yet
<Luggage> @busbaby sorry missed that, yes a little teeworlds, tv show or movie
<Riddell> amik: good idea
<Luggage> maybe lazily do something around the place (just moved in, unpack a box or 2)
<BluesKaj> Luggage, @ doesn't work on irc
<Luggage> how do you mean
<Luggage> i didn intend for it do more then show the at symbol?
<BluesKaj> just use the nick , it'll highlight
<Bou> Kubuntu.org looks like a canoe/kayak fan page ^^
<Luggage> ow you mean quassels highlight feature
<Luggage> hadn looked into it
<amik> btw, what's the package name for the netbook gui? I'd like to try it alongside the regular desktop to see which feels better (and I've heard others wanting the same...)
<buckethead> amik: plasma-netbook
<buckethead> I'm running it, its pretty nice for the new toy on the block.
<Luggage> is the netbook gui easier on the hardware? (old pc at moms place that could do with a linuxification :)
<amik> buckethead: a desktop install with plasma-netbook and a netbook install with kde-desktop (or whatever it's called) result in the same thing? is ther any other difference? do they appear side by side in the login menu for u to choose?
<Riddell> Bou: hopefully the kiubuntu logo on the helmet is obvious enough :)
<amik> Luggage: for a desktop u might as well use xubuntu, which is lighter on resources
<nikos__> hola
<buckethead> amik: Yes, the installs will end up the same. I'm not sure how switching between them will work in the release.
<Luggage> okay checking it out amik
<amik> buckethead: thanks. 30% to go, and I'll try it out :-)
<Anon4520> give me a mirror to download please, the one in my country still has a version from yesterday
<amik> Anon4520: use the torrents. they're from everywhere!
<Luggage> :)
<Anon4520> the speed in the torrent I got is like 50KB/s instead of the normal 600, I would get it in ~3h so I'm up for finding a mirror to download the iso
<Bou> Riddell: not that obvious, but i remarked it yes. Anyway, it's fun :)
<amik> my d/l speed is good. plus, with all them leechers coming through, it's gonna rise pretty quickly
<Luggage> i saw in the screenshots the colors and such of the desktop changed a little, hope you can make them look like they are after default installation of 9.04
<Anon4520> amik, from where did you get the .torrent file?
<amik> the download page, just below the radio boxes thing
<Anon4520> gonna give it a try
<amik> Anon4520: besides, what's another hour or two? live the moment... ;-)
<Anon4520> I keep living the moment by reading what's new in KDE 4.3.. that only makes me want it more :-))
<Luggage> if you are running 9.04 you can update it too if im not misstaken
<Luggage> guides on ubuntu.com
<Anon4520> I'm on GNOME, gonna make a fresh install, don't like them all mixed together
<tangent3> download speed 200KiB/s, upload speed 100 KiB/s... i'm such a leech
<Luggage> i have no choice my download is 350 kb/s but my max upload bandwidth is 50 kb/s :s
<Benedicht> i really love my 32mbit connection <3
<Anon4520> download: 15KiB/s, upload 232Kib/s.. great.. here's the guy taking all my bandwidth away :-))
<amik> Anon4520: btw, I use virtualbox to try out that kind of stuff without fear of messing anything up... I really like it
<Luggage> lol anon
<Anon4520> ETA: 10h 30m
<Luggage> ow my
<genjix> whats that?
<genjix> thats when Kubuntu comes out?
<Anon4520> long moment to live through
<Anon4520> no.. that's when my torrent ends at curr speed
<Anon4520> Kubuntu is out already
<genjix> ah cool
<amik> time is relative. for some ppl karmic is already out. for others, it will be out in 10 hours...
<Luggage> hmm its downing here at my max bandwidth 350 kb/s from a normal mirror
<Luggage> (dutch, twente university for me)
<kaddi> german server isn't updated for me yet.
<Anon4520> yeeey.. 2% downloaded.. 98 more to go
<Luggage> germany isn far from holland maybe try the same mirror as me
<Luggage> ?
<genjix> "Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127." :(
<Anon4520> Luggage, what mirror?
<genjix> umm. now what
<Luggage> or maybe not I dont want my down speed halved ;)
<Anon4520> :))
<amik> what do mirros have to do with torrents?
<amik> don't tell me you're still d/l the torrent file...
<Anon4520> amik, who are you talking to?
<amik> ummm... myself?
<Luggage> amik im getting karmic from a http/ftp server ot torrents at my max bandwidth
<Luggage> so im not going to bother with hoping for seeders to make the same speed :)
<amik> apparently I'm living in the now - alone :-)
<kaddi> luggage your downloading the iso to do a freshinstall?
<Luggage> for haves at the moment if i need to do a fresh one sometime (problems or such)
<Luggage> will update this install instead of fresh i think
<kaddi> luggage I already upgraded a while ago and my reps aren't updated yet to go from RC to final Karmic. Different  situation then
<bradpitt> anyone here try kubuntu netbook edition? how stable is it?
<Anon4520> not stable
<Anon4520> alpha
<Luggage> haven seen the update announcer for 9.10 yet but im patient
<Anon4520> that's what I read anyway
<Luggage> :)
<Riddell> bradpitt: perfectly stable, just incomplete
<buckethead> i'm running it bradpitt.. A little rough on the edges but nice.
<Anon4520> oh..
<Anon4520> good to know :)
<Anon4520> btw.. will that netbook edition and kubuntu in general work on a touchscreen? would be interesting
<genjix> can someone fix this page
<genjix> http://www.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<bradpitt> Riddell : what's incomplete? i wanna know first before im going to download. cause it takes 6 hrs with my internet connections. thanks
<genjix> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<genjix> theres no kubuntu upgrade instructions
<genjix> thats very bad
<Anon4520> genjix: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> bradpitt: window decorations, app switcher, a few other things not yet coded
<Anon4520> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Luggage> hmm i read the guide to update and it says basically, click on update available notification when it shows itself :) should work in kubuntu no? :p
<genjix> Anon4520: so why dont someone fix the broken link on the help page?
<amik> Luggage: should...
<jamesjedimaster> of course there are instructions for upgrading to karmic http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<genjix> but thanks for that :)
<genjix> jamesjedimaster: not for kubuntu
<genjix> its a broken link
<Anon4520> genjix, can't answer that.. I have no idea
<amik> Luggage: what about that seed u promised us? I don't see it yet :-)
<Luggage> good one amik
<Luggage> seed?
<Luggage> i was talking the many ftp/http mirrors. some are quite fast
<bradpitt> Riddell: ok thanks for the info. and for you too buckethead
<Anon4520> ok.. now.. this speed is getting annoying.. can't wait to get it..
<Riddell> Luggage: yes that'll work but it won't show itself immediately since it only checks occationally
<Luggage> 25 mins left on my download I started a few mins ago
<furyfire> is there only ubuntu out? and only 32 bit ?
<kaddi> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<amik> Luggage: hmmm. you typo'd 'ot'. I corrected that to mean 'to'. u must have meant 'not'. :'-(
<kaddi> what was the command for broken apt again?
<Luggage> which sentence amik? lol
<amik> Luggage: but u will seed us once u get the download, right? :-p
<amik> I mean, I can wait 11 more minutes. but those hundreds of poor ppl with just 3%...
<Luggage> i can but my upload bandwidth is poor
<Luggage> my isp subscription is 350 KB/s down 50 KB/s up
<Luggage> why not try one of the many mirrors, you dont have to pick one close to you persay to get better speed
<Anon4520> why is the iso still dated Oct 28?
<amik> Luggage: I'm starting to see where ur nick comes from... faster to carry stuff on u, eh?
<Luggage> im getting 280KB/s off of one of the ftp mirrors through browser download
<Luggage> the nick is a reference to a character from the Discworld books
<kaddi> hehe
<amik> Anon4520: they probably had the version ready yesterday. or their clocks are off :-)
<Luggage> im downing from this mirror
<Luggage> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=kubuntu-newest&arch=amd64&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fftp.snt.utwente.nl%2Fpub%2Flinux%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=&download-button=&flavor=kubuntu
<FloodBotK2> Luggage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eagles0513875> wooohoo grats on karmic :)
<amik> Luggage: hold on, I'm still downloading that link
<Luggage> brb
<diconico07> where are the kubuntu karmic md5sums ?
<Riddell> diconico07: http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/MD5SUMS
<kaddi>  no updates for me yet... :(
<Riddell> I'll add them to the download page
<kaddi> just gonna wait then :p
<Anon4520> 1181 seeds at the ubuntu torrent only 120 at the kubuntu one..
<amik> Anon4520: how many on the win7 torrent?
<Anon4520> that's almost an insult
<BluesKaj> Anon4520, well, looks like most ppl like cartoons on their desktop :)
<Anon4520> guess so
<BluesKaj> kde doesn't promote itsels well enough
<BluesKaj> itself
<amik> I was actually aiming for the 'torrent' part of that sentence, not the numbers :-)
<Anon4520> amik, I was actually aiming at the 'win' part of that sentence, not the torrent
<Anon4520> :)
<BluesKaj> uname -a is still giving me Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64, so where's the final release ...don't see it in the repos yet?
<amik> I actually see this as a great opportunity for xp->k/ubuntu conversion. already made a few... to be honest, the weakest link seems to be oo.o
<eagles0513875> amik: i agree i can live with using in all honest koffice instead of ooo
<eagles0513875> whats funny is the koffice word processor uses the same extension as the ooo format
<eagles0513875> suite i mean
<amik> office compatibility (even basic use) is the single reason ppl have been reluctant to make the switch, or worse, were willing to try and asked me to take them back to something that 'works'
<Anon4520> great, found a mirror.. 25 min left
<bradpitt> amik : never use koffice before, how good is it compared to Ooo?
<amik> amik: I've never used it either... I was talking about MSO on XP compared to oo.o on ubuntu... someone else mentioned koffice :-)
<dmatt> Riddell: thanks for new release, is it possible to switch to netbook remix interface and back to normal one?
<Riddell> dmatt: not very elegantly unfortunately, you can install kubuntu-netbook
<amik> dmatt, riddell: I just asked that a few moments ago too (and the answer I got was yes), maybe this should be written in the netbook page - many would like the dual-option just to check it out, being the curious creature that it is. just a thought...
<zippy27> OOo now opens and saves Office 2007 documents, and works extremely well...  I exchange docs with Office 2007 users all the time, they don't even realise I'm not using Windows :-)
<Riddell> amik: yes we'd like to work with upstream to make that smoother, currently it just loads the one which is installed but it should be a config option
<dmatt> Riddell: so it's install kubuntu-netbook and when I want to get rid of it, then uninstall same package?
<dmatt> Riddell: I want to test it on my wife ;)
<amik> riddell: I was thinking like u can have the ubuntu-desktop side by side with kubuntu-desktop on the x login menu, to have the netbook option(s) as well
<Riddell> dmatt: uninstall plasma-netbook and kubuntu-netbook-default-settings when you're done
<hagabaka> ahhh the tubes!
<bradpitt> just basic question, why kubuntu doesn't include firefox? im sorry but konqueror is just too slow.
<Riviera> Hi :) Where can I setup the keyboard repeat rate and delay? :)
<Riddell> bradpitt: we're a KDE distro, personally I recommend arora
<dmatt> Riddell: thanks
<amik> zippy27: that has not been my experience. a significant percent of documents me and the ppl I 'support' have dealt with just didn't go smoothly between the two
<zippy27> amik: maybe because my chipset is the mobile (Radion Xpress 1150)
<mugginz> amik: It can be a good idea to have the windows fonts installed to help with interoperability
<amik> just today, a friend sent me his CV from word, and it was messed up (layout, not fonts). He then proceeded to save it as 8 different file types (everything supported) and asked me to check how they look, out of curiosity. some were horrible, some mostly ok, but not one of them looked like the original, or like a CV u can actually send someone.
<zippy27> amik: Perhaps because the people I usually work with tend to be professional Word users who know how to use the styles properly :-)
<mugginz> I've found MS Word docs saved say with Arial 12pt font dont map correctly to a Linux 12pt font
<bradpitt> Riddell : never heard about arora before, but im installing arora now.
<mugginz> Arora rock
<amik> while it may be Word's for incorrectly saving 8 different ormats, it doesn't matter. if oo.o can't read them, then the xp/office users have no choice but to remain that way.
<mugginz> There are a few ways to make sure there is the best chance for Word to OO file swapping, the only guaranteed way I spose is to use Word in Wine or a VM I gues
<amik> I think they gotta freeze all features, and just work on interop bugs, layouts, formats, whatever. make it a drop-in replacement that really works.
<amik> it's so close, yet so far away
<amik> mugginz: true - and that is exactly why ppl won't move to linux (from the ones I offered)
<zippy27> Best converter I've seen yet is still Lotus Smartsuite, although it doesn't support Office 2007 formats yet (not sure it ever will now they've come up with that sawn-off OpenOffice horror Symphony)
<zippy27> I do have Word 97 working in wine, but I don't think the "Office Genuine Disadvantage" crap works under wine...
<mugginz> To give your docs the best chance you should install msttcorefonts and use MS Fonts in your documents
<zippy27> Also Access 97 doesn't work in wine, that's actually the only part of office I actually needed to use...
<mugginz> Still, scripting behavior isn't perfectly one to one either
<bradpitt> mugginz : im sorry but Java isn't work with Arora
<zippy27> I'm just a Firefox junkie so it's the first thing I install anyway
<mugginz> bradpitt: I found Flash didn't work in Arora unless I was runing Karmic instead of Jaunty.  I'll quickly test sun JVM in Karmic.
<amik> mugginz: that's not the point. as a first step, I let ppl try oo.o on their windows, alongside office. even that fails the test, and they quickly ask me to change the default back to mso.
<mugginz> amik: Yes.  I find that most people will request that
<bradpitt> mugginz : im using karmic but for me it seems java is still not working.
<mugginz> bradpitt: That's no good.  I was wanting to change to Arora when I did my main install
<mugginz> I might have to stick with Firefox for a while
<Anon4520> btw guys, on Ubuntu 9.04 I had this bug that firefox would crash on fullscreen init from a player.. like youtube or so. Any bug-free flash version for KDE? I will be using Firefox
<zippy27> BBC coverage of ubuntu, if you haven't seen it: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8326264.stm
<amik> ppl are actually quite open to try 'linux', and some say it 'looks cool' and would be happy to change. but once they're in the middle of work and a document they're working on looks screwed up, they quickly want to drop the whole thing and go back to the familiar, working, environment. Anyway, that's that. enough rambling. got some koalas to play with :-)
<mugginz> amik: I would say it's one of the most important things to get right to get more uptake of Linux
<Riviera> No idea why linux should be equally idiotic as evangelizing religions.
<lauren>  whats the best mediaplayer to stream .avi files over samba - kaffeine doesn't understand the protocol and dragonplayer seems to download the file as opposed to stream
<zippy27> lauren: videolan I would have thought
<Riviera> I'll go back to windows because no one here helped with setting my keyboard repeat setup :)
<Anon4520> ext4 or 3 for the 9.10 ?
<Riviera> bye .)
<amik> Riviera: I think it's in the system settings, with that keyboard icon
<Anon4520> any recommendation on that?
<Riviera> amik: tried, didn't find :)
<mugginz> bradpitt: Did you have the sun-java6-plugin installed alongside the java vm?
<Riviera> amik: google said the same .. but no luck there for me.
<bradpitt> mugginz : yes i did, sun-java6-plugin, bin, jre.
<amik> Riviera: in karmic?
<Anon4520> ok guys, be right back in a flash with a new koala on hands
<amik> too bad they didn't put a fluffy little koala image somewhere.
<zippy27> The Register review of Karmic: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/29/ubuntu_9_10_review/
<bambule> join #sixxs
<bambule> never mind...
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> does anybody work in printing/layout business with kubuntu?
<zippy27> Good review on ZDNet too: http://news.zdnet.co.uk/leader/0,1000002982,39846686,00.htm
<Luggage> hmm going fullscreen on youtube doesn work
<zippy27> Luggage: it's dodgy on Windows too, likely to be Flash rather than Karmic that's the problem.  Are you using the version from the distro, or did you download it direct from Adobe?
<chaminski> hi
<Riddell> noaXess: scribus guys will
<noaXess> Riddell: so. what if you get a adobe indesign file.. how do you prepare it to work on it?
<noaXess> Riddell: or illustrator..
<Riviera> amik: aham, yes :)
<amik> Riviera: coz on Jaunty it's just there. on karmic - I'll need a few more minutes to complete the install :-)
<Riddell> noaXess: inkscape may open illustrator files I'm not sure, I doubt anything opens indesign files, it's what happens with undocumented file formats
<noaXess> Riddell: ok.. so, my target is to get my wife away from windows to kubuntu and such tools.. she work now in adobe tools indesign, illustrator, flash, photoshop
<Riviera> amik: ha! thanks ;)
<amik> Riviera: you're most welcome, except... I didn't do anything yet, nor answer ur question :-)
<amik> hmmm... I see karmic uses ext4 by default - is that good? bad? upsides? downsides? anyone?
<zippy27> I personally use ReiserFS myself, had corruption problems with ext4
<amik> so ext3 is still the good ol' safe bet?
<zippy27> I had similar problems with ext3, and I've also had other hard disk problems, so I'm personally putting it down to interesting chipset bugs myself
<amik> I see everyone's off playing with their new distros, hardly anyone left here :-)
<BluesKaj> so what's the testing schedule for lucid (lunatic) lynx ?
<ulysses__> I use Jaunty since Beta with ext4, no problem ever
<hagabaka> i need to download for 6 more hours :(
<zippy27> I suspect whatever bugs there are in the Acer BIOS/hardware, for some reason ReiserFS copes with it better
<BluesKaj> amik, I'm already bored with karmic , looking for new stuff to complain about :)
<kaddi> my internet speed really dropped after the lates karmic updates. I've seen a couple of people complain about that lately. Is there a fix for it?
<zippy27> Install Windows 7, you'll have plenty to complain about then  :-)
<kaddi> lol
<BluesKaj> zippy27, already have it installed :)
<zippy27> kaddi: sure it's not your ISP rate limiting you for downloading lots of upgrades?  It's one reason we picked the ISP we're on
<amik> BluesKaj: have u tried win95 lately?
<ugur> Hi all, I have just installed kubuntu karmic netbook remix to my msi u100 netbook. Now I can login on terminal but not on grafical prompt. What can i do?
<zippy27> OS/2 Warp 3 FTW!
<BluesKaj> zippy27, W7 runs well
<amik> BluesKaj: running karmik in a vm in win95? that should keep u busy for a while...
<BluesKaj> hehe
<kaddi> zippy27: yes, I share the connection with 2 other guys, their internet is as quick as ever... it's the machine itself
<BluesKaj> well, think i need to take break from this pc , and go rake some leaves :(
<zippy27> BluesKaj: Have fun raking...  must feed the dogs myself
<kaddi> ugur: have you tried starting kdm from the terminal? Type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" and see if that brings up the graphical interface
<ugur> kaddi: I see the graphical login interface but it doesn't accept my username and password
<ugur> kaddi: should i try that anyway?
<CupofDice> I am running kde 4.3.2 on jaunty. I installed it by- http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main. Is it safe to upgrade to Karmic? I'm not interested in a clean install.
<kaddi> ugur: no, that will only bring up the login screen again. Probably won't help... but it can't hurt either
<amik> ugur: u see the gui, u can type ur login name correctly etc, but it just doesn't authenticate? and from the command line the same credentials work ok?
<BluesKaj> CupofDice, yes , use the update-manager , it's the safest method
<CupofDice> okay, thanks BluesKaj
<CupofDice> should I get rid of the ppa repository I added, or does it not matter?
<ugur> amik: yes i can login from tty1 but it doesn't authenticate on kdm_greet login screen
<kaddi> CupofDice: it will be disabled automatically
<CupofDice> okay, thanks kaddi
<BluesKaj> CupofDice, quite sure update-manager will edit your sources.list , right kaddi ?
<amik> ugur: strange... dunno what to do then
<zippy27> Yes, but if you have any medibuntu stuff on there you'll need to add the repository again after the upgrade to upgrade those components
<kaddi> BluesKaj, CupofDice It certainly edited my sources.list when I upgraded to Karmic, so yes. :) I was using a ppa for kde as well, but I upgraded a few weeks back
<BluesKaj> update the sources.list is what I mean
<CupofDice> cool
<kaddi> no problems whatsoever :)
<ugur> amik: strange indeed i will search for it in the forum thanks
<amik> Riviera: all ur problems solved?
<CupofDice> Would stick with jaunty for a while (since I just switched back to linux after a few years of windows), but konqueror has a bug
<kaddi> ugur: if you find out what happened to you, let us know. :) I'm curious what might cause this
<zippy27> ugur: I've seen something similar before, now I think about it
<amik> ugur: u have foreign language/keyboard layout or something like that involved?
<BluesKaj> karmic has solved a lot of probs ppl encounter in jaunty it seems
<kaddi> lol, if this was windows, I'd say winlogon.exe was missing, but for ubuntu I have no clue
<kaddi> intel graphics are working again for example :p
<ugur> amik: I am using Turkish Q Layout but i see the password correctly at the username section when i type it there
<mugginz> bradpitt: Looks like they're aware of the fault http://lists.trolltech.com/pipermail/qt-interest/2009-July/009560.html
<mugginz> bradpitt: Don't know when it'll get fixed but
<amik> ugur: ok, just another thought :-/
<BluesKaj> well , lunch then yardwork ...laters gents & gentilles
<jamesjedimaster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<bradpitt> hi.. java applets are freezing. please take a look at http://i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo62/petsoundsband/Screenshot-5.png
<mugginz> bradpitt: I sometimes get that with Flash plugin as well.  Restarting the broser fixes it.  But maybe not for Java
<localnnuser__> jamesjedimaster: aint happenin here
<wilsby29> how do I determine my current ubuntu version?
<localnnuser__> wilsby29: uname -r
<wilsby29> 2.6.27-7-server
<jamesjedimaster> cat /etc/lsb-release
<wilsby29> is that 9.04?
<sjd> hey i just came to look help to get sound working on a dell studio 14. using ubuntu 9.04
<localnnuser__> wilsby29: thats 904
<Pici> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<wilsby29> nope it's 8.10
<wilsby29> according to /etc/lsb_release
<dfrey> My fonts are smaller in karmic.  Anyone know why?
<sjd> ?
<localnnuser__> dfrey: so what? change them in system preferences
<Riddell> dfrey: make sure you don't have kubuntu-netbook-default-settings installed
<Anon2540> back with a new install
<ugur> amik: Everytime i try to login kdm-greet screen tries to open a command terminal and then when i check the running process via top command in the tty i see that the pid of kdm-greet changes. Is it normal?
<Anon2540> how can I remove that recent documents in the menu?
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> Riddell: nice job on karmic btw :) glad to see the nm has been sorted finally as well
<ugur> Anon2540: just right click and select remove documents
<ugur> Anon2540: just right click and select "Clear Recent Documents"
<Anon2540> there is the option of clear recent documents there, yes, but I want that removed entirely
<lauren> I cant find a mediaplayer that'll receive .avi files over samba...
<Anon2540> did that once.. can't remember how though
<jeffrey1790> why isnt xsplash in 9.10 kubuntu?
<Riddell> jeffrey1790: it's a gtk app, we use ksplashx instead
<KingOfDos> jeffrey1790: please logoff. and run an irc application NOT as root?
<jeffrey1790> omg... im still logged in as root.
<jeffrey1790> my bad.,
<Anon2540> Riddell, any idea on how to remove the Recent Documents tab in the KMenu?
<jeffrey1790> there we go.
<Riddell> Anon2540: I'm not sure if that's possible
<KingOfDos> ;)
<jeffrey1790> ksplashx doesnt appear to be in the repo.
<jonathan__> hey guys i have 2 questions.
<eagles05138756> when will konversation get put back into kubuntu. 2ndly im wanting to package a few things but not using the kubuntu naming convention but my own naming convention how can i do that
<omicron23> hi. I have that had an original ubuntu 9.04 install. I installed kubuntu-desktop on that one and today I upgraded to 9.10. Now I have to different splash screens while booting:
<omicron23> the kubuntu one (usplash i guess) and the new ubuntu xsplash..
<jeffrey1790> why does kubuntu use usplash
<jeffrey1790> ?
<omicron23> is this the correct behaviour?
<omicron23> the first splash screen that i get  is the one with the kubuntu logo and the progressbar beneath it..
<omicron23> .. the second one is the new one from ubuntu 9.10
<kaddi> hi, I need some help setting up grub. I have 2 windows installations and I would like to be able to select both through grub immediately. right now I have only one entry in grub which leads me to the windowsbootmanager. How do I change that?
<Zeikfried> After having my system installed for awhile it has started to slow down on login and logout, is there any way to clean up my system to give it that fresh installation feeling once again?
<lovre> Zeikfried: you using windows? lol. nvm.
<KingOfDos> lol
<KingOfDos> what kind of packages did you install?
<KingOfDos> you can try to remove 'all' the . directory's. or move your home folder and create a new one
<KingOfDos> or test it with another user
<KingOfDos> then you can check, at least, if it's an user problem
<KingOfDos> make sure you backup your . directoys, there can be some usefull stuff inside (special settings you've made, etc)
<ugur> kaddi: I solved my problem about the login screen. It was because my /home partition was in another partition and i didn't format it while installing. So previous configuration files remain in the directory. After deleting them i was able to login
<KingOfDos> hehe
<kaddi> ah, cool, thanks for letting us know :)
<KingOfDos> kaddi: the base grub files are located inside /boot/grub/ i guess. you can add your other windows installation inside the menu.lst i beleave.
<KingOfDos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|eagles0513875|> KingOfDos: grub2 though is different
<|eagles0513875|> kaddi: im guessing your still on grub and not grub2
<kaddi> KingOfDos: yes I know that. However windows needs to be on the first partition which works well for one windows partition, but not for the second (for obvious reasons), I tried remapping, but still get error messages. And I don't know how to get rid of the bootloader from windows
<Zeikfried> lovre: I have rendered my windows partition inoperable through GRUB, and yes i did it on purpose.
<zy> i just installed 9.10
<zy> i thought 9.10 uses grub 2?
<KingOfDos> hehe
<kaddi> zy:  not if you upgrade from jaunty. ;) On fresh install it does, yes
<KingOfDos> but did you install windows on that partition, or you'r trying to move an windows install?
<KingOfDos> because if your trying to boot windows from another ide/sata bus then the setup, it ain't working on default
<KingOfDos> edit your boot.cfg or something. it's located inside the root of c
<zy> kaddi: i did.. i wipe / and just kept /home (which is on a diff partition)
<kaddi> KingOfDos: both windows are installed, all systems are on the same harddisk, but obviously different partitions
<kaddi> zy: sry I thought you were referring to my problem as I'm still using grub and not grub2
<KingOfDos> uhu. but if you've moved an partition. or at least the bus id's, then windows won't boot
<kaddi> KingOfDos: as of know everything is working and I have no intention of moving anything around. The only thing I want to do is to select all presently installed OS from grub without using bootmanager
<kaddi> from windows
<zy> kaddi: ah nvm...
<brunosimoes> hi
<brunosimoes> i just downloaded the last version
<brunosimoes> is really incredible
<jeiworth> lol dist-upgrade needs to download >3gb X-D
<brunosimoes> but i dont know how to change the theme
<jeiworth> brunosimoes: what theme?
<brunosimoes> kde
<brunosimoes> i m at Desktop Theme Details
<Anon2540> how to automount partitions?
<brunosimoes> and i can select diferent themes
<brunosimoes> but nothing happends
<brunosimoes> in fact i cant press the button apply
<jeiworth> hmm
<jeiworth> Anon2540: during boot or after you log in?
<zy> how to i enable dynamic type completion in bash anybody?
<Anon2540> what's the difference? basically I want the automounted when I get logged in so that amarok can scan then
<Anon2540> them*
<jeiworth> well, you can mount them at boot time in the fstab or write a simple script and have that autostarted mounting the pratitions after login of the user
<Anon2540> oh, ok, will look into it then, GNOME had a setting that did that automatically, that's why I was askin'
<Zeikfried> You could install Ubuntu inside of Kubuntu.
<jeiworth> hmmm really? haven't seen anything like that in kde/dolphin...
<Zeikfried> That is what i did, i activated automount in my Ubuntu login and it activated it in my Kubuntu as well.
<Anon2540> Zeikfried, no thanks
<Anon2540> brb.
<Zeikfried> =P
<brunosimoes> which is the command to open the theme manager
<jeiworth> lol about 1 day 9 hours remaining
<jeiworth> sucky 1mbps connection :P
<hackndoes> hi everyone
<hackndoes> i am using the karmic (installed the rc) and i don't have sound from my applications like amarok and movie players, though in skype i have sound form my headset or speakers and system sounds i get
<hackndoes> can anyone help me figure this out?
<hackndoes> it used to work before
<sploit__> hi, I have a problem installing the new kubuntu, all font are huge when X is started on the live cd when i choose "install kubuntu" from bootloader
<frozenfoxx> Hey there, for anyone who was listening yesterday and wanted to know more about Kubuntu Netbook Remix on my Asus Eee 1101HA, it's running pretty good now
<frozenfoxx> Following the directions for the Jaunty backports gets that blasted Intel GMA500 driver working, though I see no difference between EXA and UXA, better or worse
<frozenfoxx> Kwin effects still won't work, even with poulsbo-3d working, just like in Jaunty, but the desktop otherwise has the right resolution, no "tearing," and works great.
<satya> want to upgrade my ubuntu
<frozenfoxx> So as long as you can live without fancy effects (and it IS a netbook after all) it's running rock solid.
<frozenfoxx> As a personal preference note I replaced NetworkManager with wicd which also worked nicely with the Atheros card in there.
<frozenfoxx> However, NM *did* do a better job this time out of the box than any previous versino of Kubuntu, so good job, guys, gals, and undecideds!
<frozenfoxx> I just hate NM is all
<frozenfoxx> Still working on getting kubuntu-desktop alongside Kubuntu NBR, but NBR is definitely functional for the technical, if not the non-technical.
<sploit__> owkay, something is seriously wrong with 9.10 :/
<sploit__> fonts are huge
<sploit__> and when i right click on the desktop, the screen is filled with ramdom lines
<localnnuser__> can we make menus transparent in kde?
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: Not that I have time or attention to fix your issue, what kinda graphics card are you running?
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: Sounds like X.org isn't properly auto-detecting it
<frozenfoxx> localnnuser__: With the Kwin desktop effects I believe you can.  Even if not setting up transparency wouldn't be too difficult, all the menus are just parts of plasma.
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: I think its just an intell chip
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: Which one though is important.  Pull up a terminal and do a "lspci |grep -i intel"
<localnnuser__> frozenfoxx: im wondering how to do it
<frozenfoxx> Just kinda drop that line in here, no need for pastebin
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: yeah i know, gonna do it now, rebooting the laptop
<Riviera> amik: no, sorry, I was absent
<Riviera> amik: I earlier said thanks because you were installing karmic ;)
<kaddi> how do I do groupchats in icq with kopete?
<ubuntu_> hello
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: Basically if you're unlucky enough to have a blasted GMA 500 that's not *actually* an Intel card, and you'll need to jump through some hoops, but I'm proof that you can make it work pretty well, just not as well as an nVidia is all (or other Intels)
<ubuntu_> anyone having problems installing kubuntu karmic?
<frozenfoxx> ubuntu_: Nope, fresh install of 9.10 RC NBR
<ubuntu_> it seems that ubiquity cant detect my second sata disk
<frozenfoxx> Actually had a question of my own though
<frozenfoxx> With the new Net Book Remix, I know it's not "usably complete" just "technically complete" so it's got some rough edges, and I'm fine with that, BUT....
<frozenfoxx> It starts out with two of those new special containments (I forget what they're called) for being "desktops"
<frozenfoxx> How could I add more of them?
<frozenfoxx> I don't really see an easy way to and I'd like to run three instead of two
<localnnuser__> seems that kde 4 menus can be transparent at all
<frozenfoxx> The only other question along those lines I've got is there any way to reorganize the plasma widget arrangement WITHIN those meta-containments in NBR?  I've discovered by removing/adding I can kinda shuffle it but that's not really enough
<frozenfoxx> localnnuser__: Not at the moment, but it's *possible* due to the code base.  Make it a feature request, I'm sure someone wouldn't mind looking at adding it as a Kwin effect since we've got that already for whole windows
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: nearly there, didn't even have a tty at this boot :/
<sploit__> -> rebooting
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: If you're on Karmic, hold down the shift key to get Grub to come up since it's Grub 2 now, not grub 1, and select recovery console.
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: Then you can modprobe and test things with startx to see if you can get it to come up without being restricted to rebooting
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: aight, great tip :)
<ubuntu_> ok, i think this is my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/460965
<ubuntu_> any solutions yet ? :D
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: intel mobile 915GM
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: No prob, took me awhile to figure that one out
<eitreach> Has file sharing been fixed in Karmic?
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: Trust me though, it's for the best, just doesn't look that way from down here on teh user level.
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: kernel module for intel? just "intel"?
<Zeikfried> Can anyone tell me what i would have to do to get my gaming pad installed and operational? This is what i am using. http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?scy=US&slg=AEN&cat=PC_ACCESSORIES_CA&sct=MISCELLANEOUS_PC_ACCESSORIES_SU&session=20081210075254_24.27.184.210&grp=PC_PRODUCTS_GR&ctn=SGC2909/27&mid=Link_Software&hlt=Link_Software
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: the lspci should say something like...hold on...
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: Okay, for my desktop it's got from "lspci |grep -i nvidia"....
<frozenfoxx> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<frozenfoxx> See that G80 and GeForce 8800 at the end?
<frozenfoxx> That's the card
<sploit__> jeps, i know
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: That's what you need to see in the lspci
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: That'll tell us if you've got a GMA 500.  If you *do* you've got extra hoops.  If you *don't* then probably a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server or whatever would work fine
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: and its an intel mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML express graphics controller
<frozenfoxx> Yeah, you're find, that's a good chip
<frozenfoxx> fine*
<sploit__> ill do an X reconfigure
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: Yeah, here we go, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<frozenfoxx> sploit__: See if that sorts you.  This chip's been handled for several revisions in the kernel nicely
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: fonts are still huge :/
<hackndoes> can anyone help me with the sound issue
<hackndoes> ?
<sploit__> frozenfoxx: but I doubt this has something to do with X server
<MVi> Hi everyone
<MVi> I wanted to try out the new version today, but for some odd reason X won't start
<busbaby> MVi: 32bit or 64bit version?
<MVi> 32bit
<busbaby> google for the vmalloc bug for display
<busbaby> i bet that's whats going on with you
<busbaby> in grub menu you'll want to add vmalloc=256M
<MVi> ok
<busbaby> gl
<MVi> Is there a special way of doing that when you're booting from the CD?
<MVi> I haven't installed it yet
<MVi> installer won't run, obviously
<busbaby> ya, i cant remember the exact keys ... but basically you want to select more options, then press 'e' to edit the boot command and add 'vmalloc=256M' to the end of the line ... then i think you press 'b' to boot
<MVi> busbaby: still the same problem :(
<MVi> when I run startx manually, I get some nasty stuff:
<busbaby> hmmm ....
<busbaby> try turning apci off
<MVi> (EE) open /dev/fd0: No such file or directory
<busbaby> same way ... just add 'apci=off' to the end of the command line
<MVi> roger
<MVi> wait, /dev/fd0 is the floppy drive, aye?
<MVi> that shouldn't matter
<MVi> busbaby: turning apci off didn't help
<busbaby> hmm
<busbaby> sec, on phone
<MVi> k
<brunosimoes> anyone have a cool source.list for 9.10
<MVi> sry, not fd0, but fb0
<MVi> which is the framebuffer device
<MVi> so (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<MVi> (EE) VERA(0): No valid modes
<MVi> *VESA
<MVi> I've got a geforce 6800
<Anon2540> how can I disable kopete notifications? if I disable all notifications the new messages don't appear in the bottom right corner but at the top, this really bugs me
<Anon2540> anybody?
<aapzak> so guys, are you happy with the 9.10 release? Is it as complete as it's gnome counterpart in terms of tools like packagemanager frontend and network manager?
<Riddell> aapzak: I'm happy with it yes, it's far better than jaunty, there are still issues with both the parts you mention but the majority cases work and the rest should work in time for LTS next time around
<aapzak> jaunty was unworkable for me, Intel problems
 * aapzak I KNOW thisone will be better :)
<aapzak> I'm on the fence about the actual distro. I love KDE but am still switching between arch and kubuntu every now and then
<Riddell> aapzak: what does arch use for network management?
 * aapzak Riddell: choices there, I use ifplugd in combination with wpa_auto
<aapzak> I think the kde networkmanager isn't working good enough under archlinux
<Riddell> hmm, that doesn't sound too user friendly
<davidgomes> can anyone help me
<davidgomes> how can i install eclipse, javasdk and kile
<davidgomes> i tried to do apt-get
<MsMaco> davidgomes: recommend getting eclipse from eclipse website. the one in repositories is pretty darned outdated
<davidgomes> but not found
<MsMaco> davidgomes: for java: openjdk-6-jre
<MsMaco> and kile is in the repos
<aapzak> kde4 version even, which is nice
<davidgomes> openjdk-6-jre is not found too
<davidgomes> do you know any website with a good source.list
<davidgomes> for 9.10
<laboratorio> hi
<Mamarok> davidgomes: check this out: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Mamarok> it's a source list generator, don't know if it's up to date yet, though
<Ulfgaar> Hi, all.
<MsMaco> hello :)
<Ulfgaar> I'm surprised, i expected the channel to be buzzing with the release.  I expected to have to shout to get an answer over the hubbub.
<MVi> Hi Ulfgaar :)
<Ulfgaar> Anyway, I just pulled the ISO and am getting ready to install and take the plunge into KDE4, but I have a lingering issue from previous attempts, and I'm wondering if anyone has found a solution...
<Ulfgaar> I run a dual-monitor system.  both from a single video card (on-board Intel card on a Dell box).  In the KDE3 remox of Jaunty, I can get my panel to span both monitors.  I was never able to do so with the panel in KDE4.  Is that because I'm stupid, or because that's not an option?
<Ulfgaar> I'm perfectly fine with the first answer, of course.  I'd just like to know how to become less so.
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi - how do I auto-lock the toolbars in applications, so i wont have to do it in every single application?
<darksaga> hello
<mr_menace> hello  darksaga. hello everyone
<davidgomes> how can i kill a apt-get operation
<Mamarok> davidgomes: you shouldn't sounds like a bad idea
<davidgomes> i forgot to set the proxy
<funkiwan> currently running a distribution upgrade of kubuntu, from 9.04 to 9.10. it seems to be hung in the middle of "Getting new packages". any ideas how I can get it going again?
<davidgomes> but from my experience when i stop the apt-get than it get locked
<Mamarok> funkiwan: well, upgrading today is a bit risky, the servers are under heavy load
<funkiwan> it has been saying "Fetching file 1082 of 1792" for over 20 mins, and it's no longer reporting a download speed
<funkiwan> Mamarok: is there any way to prod it to attempt to reconnect?
<Mamarok> hm, no idea, I would need to ask somebody
<Mamarok> funkiwan: do you download in a konsole or with an GUI frontend?
<funkiwan> Mamarok: it's a gui.
<funkiwan> not sure which one
<Mamarok> The GUI name is on top of the window on the left
<Laeborg> Distribution upgrade process exited with code 1
<funkiwan> Mamarok: it just says "Distribution Upgrade". from ps: kdesudo /tmp/tmpzFA7js/karmic --frontend=DistUpgradeViewKDE
<Mamarok> funkiwan: funkiwan well, you have a GUI window, and there is a name in the window title, no?
<Laeborg> I can't upgrade my 64bits
<Mamarok> funkiwan: if it's stalled on the file download you can just kill it, but as said previously, upgrading today is a risky business, everybody want's to do it right now and the servers are under very heavy load
<Mamarok> Laeborg: did it already start installing or were you still downloading?
<Laeborg> didn't even come to the download part
<Laeborg> ah im downloading now :)
<Mamarok> Laeborg: that's likely because the server is overloaded
<funkiwan> Mamarok: here's a screen cap: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5395/distupgrade.png
<Laeborg> only getting 600kb/s from germany :o
<funkiwan> can you tell what the program is from that?
<Mamarok> you people should be patient, upgrading on release day is very, very slow
<Mamarok> funkiwan: yep, that's the upgradwe tool, as said in the title :)
<Laeborg> Mamarok, i am patient :)
<funkiwan> righ, i figured that, but is there a more specific name than "upgrade tool". i'm starting to feel like the tool here :)
<Kovert> i am having an issue with the bluez program "cannot open /usr/local/share/applications/0/usr/local/share/applications/: No such file
<Kovert> when i try to install
<danielsp> did u use sudo ?
<Kovert> sudo apt-get -f install
<Mamarok> Kovert: that line looks a bit strange
<Mamarok> the one you pasted up there
<Kovert> i agree
<gnac__> what does kubuntu use during the installation process if one selects to encrypt the users home directory?  i.e. how would I set up new users in a similar fashion?
<EduardoCintas78> hi
<EduardoCintas78> can anyone help me?
<Mamarok> !ask | EduardoCintas78
<ubottu> EduardoCintas78: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kovert> EduardoCintas78 juts ask the question
<Kovert> Mamarok any way to force that program in?
<Mamarok> Kovert: well, I guess you are missing another package, might be a dependency issue
<Kovert> Mamarok would not the -f handle that
<Mamarok> Kovert: it should, yes, could you please pastebin the complete output of the konosle and give the URL here
<Kovert> cant to that unfortunatly that is in a VM :-(
<danielsp> I'm looking for an expert to do a Video Conference for my university about Ubuntu, can someone help?
<Kovert> Mamarok I can capture the screen but not sure how to send that
<Mamarok> Kovert: well, you are on the internet, aren't you? copy the output and in a browser open http://paste.ubuntu.com, then paste the output there
<EduardoCintas78> i can't share folder whit dolphin y obtain  "You need to be authorized to share folders"
<Mamarok> EduardoCintas78: well, yes you need to have the permission to share a folder
<Kovert> Mamarok will thjat work with a jpeg?
<sudobash> the ubuntu ops are all dick heads...
<LjL> !ops | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<Mamarok> Kovert: why do you want to make a screenshot? I just need the terminal output
<Pici> LjL: thanks
<mmo|> Anyone else getting "md5 sum mismatch" errors when trying to update the repository in kubuntu 9.10?
<Kovert> Mamarok in a virtual machine I cant get it from where I am
<Mamarok> thx LjL and Pici
<danielsp> I'm looking for an expert to do a Video Conference for my university about Ubuntu, can someone help?
<Mamarok> Kovert: ah, ok, you didn't say that :)
<Kovert> lol
<Mamarok> Kovert: ksnapshot would be the tool, and you can send that to imagebin.ca
<EduardoCintas78> I press configure file sharing (translating from spanish not sure if it is the exact message)
<ugur> hi all, i now installed kubuntu karmic netbook remix and i want to install firefox but when i click on the firefox icon it starts an installer but when i select next it says all the required packages  and quits the installer
<christoph3141> How can I select the best download server?
<ulysses__> ugur: open a Konsole, and type the following command: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox-3.5
<Kovert> Mamarok thats Implies I have gotten to a gui
<ulysses__> ugur: it makes the same that the firefox installer
<Mamarok> christoph3141: well, you can't really, the servers are under heavy load today
<gnac__> what does kubuntu use during the installation process if one selects to encrypt the users home directory?  i.e. how would I set up new users in a similar fashion?  I'm using 9.10. for netbooks.
<EduardoCintas78> and try all options but still get  "You need to be authorized to share folders"
<Mamarok> christoph3141: use a torrent
<christoph3141> Mamarok: cause the upgrade I abortet by now had maximum 200 kB/s
<christoph3141> I'm upgrading, not downloading an iso
<Mamarok> christoph3141: did you read what I said above? you just need to be patient
<christoph3141> You can't do upgrade via torrent, can you?
<Mamarok> no, but that doesn't change the fact that the servers are unde heavy load today, since everybody wants to upgrade
<christoph3141> well, ok
<Mamarok> people, Kubuntu will not run away, you can still upgrade during 18 months to 9.10
<Mamarok> gnac__: you should ask in #kubuntu-netbook
<teemu_> Hey ho. When I try to do cat /dev/dsp1 I get device busy. What would be the reason for this? PulseAudio? To my knowledge there's no program using it.
<mmo|> Anyone else getting "md5 sum mismatch" errors when trying to update the repository in kubuntu 9.10?
<Mamarok> ugur: please ask in #kubuntu-netbook
<ugur> Mamarok: ok thanks
<ulysses__> mmo|: I can update without errors
<EduardoCintas78> Mamarok: how can I giveme roghts?
<Kovert> Mamarok can I dcc you a picture of the error?
<mmo|> ulysses__: hm, weird. Do you use the US repository? ALso I use the 64 bit version of kubuntu...
<gnac__> Mamarok: ty
<sudobash> eduardocintas78 look up chown and chmod
<ulysses__> mmo|: no, i use de.archive.ubuntu.com
<mmo|> ulysses__: ok, thanks. I'll try that.
<Mamarok> EduardoCintas78: to have sudo rights, you need to start Dolphin with kdesudo
<EduardoCintas78> sudobash: i know how to use chown and chmod but I think the folder peromissions is right
<EduardoCintas78> with sudoes dolphin I have same error
<ulysses__> mmo|: I also use 64 bit version, after release upgraded from jaunty (I use german mirror because germany is near to hungary, and the hungarian mirrors are a little slow...)
<Kovert> EduardoCintas78 sudo dolphin
<mmo|> ulysses__: it worked! Actually I was using the dk mirror I found out. It probably has some problems right now. :-) THanks!
<EduardoCintas78> Mamarok:  with sudoed dolphin I have same error
<EduardoCintas78> Kovert:  with sudoed dolphin I have same error
<ulysses__> mmo|: yw
<Kovert> EduardoCintas78 try sudo dolphin'
<EduardoCintas78> Kovert: still the same
<Kovert> EduardoCintas78 can you sudo in konsol
<Mamarok> Kovert: no, never start a gui app with sudo in KDE, you need kdesudo, else he get's into permission trouble
<Kovert> Mamarok ok thanks
<davidgomes> anyone have a repo for 9.10 with libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig?
<ChrisBuchholz> Whats the best way to automount an ntfs partition? fstab or some app, or?
<ChrisBuchholz> i'm on karmic
<EduardoCintas78> Mamarok: i have tryed with both maybe sudo have changed my permisions?
<gnac__> Mamarok: hah, they sent me back here.  Guess its a generic feature not specific to the netbook installer.
<Mamarok> EduardoCintas78: that is not unlikely, you will have to check in a terminal then
<Mamarok> gnac__: sorry, I don't know what is used to encrypt the filesystem
<ubuntu_> hi all
<darkman83> does anyone have the same issues with installing 9.10 than me?
<darkman83> my ext3 harddrive is not found
<darkman83> only the usb stick
<EduardoCintas78> Mamarok: how can I find the right permissions?
<Mamarok> gnac__: you mean the question you get during installation if you want to use your user password also for decrypting?
<stikonas> what happended to http://kubuntu.org website? It doesn't work for me.
<Mamarok> EduardoCintas78: well, ls -la shows you the permissions you have, and you can change those with chown
<Mamarok> stikonas: second
<Mamarok> stikonas: works here
<stikonas> strange
<stikonas> because it worked for me just a couple of minutes ago
<Mamarok> stikonas: wait, I empty my cache to check
<Laeborg> ubuntu.com down ?
<stikonas> kubuntu.org
<darkman83> could anyone help me?
<darkman83> or got the same problems?
<Mamarok> stikonas: still works here
<Kovert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Idhan> hi, I need to connect my computer and laptop with a lan cable..any help?
<stikonas> Mamarok: and it works for me with Tor
<Mamarok> Kovert: he did say the problem
<darkman83> yep
<Kovert> yikes I am ashamed
<darkman83> the installer doesn't find my Harddisk
<EduardoCintas78> Mamarok: I know. I mean how can I know the right permissions that sudo can have messed up there is any utillity  to che the permissions agains the pakages?
<Kovert> Idhan see cross over cable
<darkman83> already formated with partition manager
<Mamarok> Idhan: well, you can't make a direct link with a normal lan cable
<Mamarok> you should go through a router
<darkman83> so i got a virgin HDD
<darkman83> but karmic installer still does not find my HDD
<darkman83> lol
<Mamarok> EduardoCintas78: that I don't know, sorry.
<fendriz> hi
<Mamarok> EduardoCintas78: go through your /home folders(user and check the permissions that are set, those should all be set to the user normally
<Mamarok> darkman83: you mean from the live CD?
<darkman83> yes of course
<darkman83> just downloaded
<darkman83> tried with live cd
<Mamarok> darkman83: how is that HD connected, and id you check it?
<darkman83> tried with installer
<Mamarok> did*
<darkman83> per SATA
<darkman83> HDD is detected by live CD and mounted under /dev/dsik
<darkman83> disk
<darkman83> i can browse through it
<darkman83> but installer doesn't find it
<Idhan> Mamarok: why can't make a connection with a lan cable :S
<Mamarok> darkman83: what does dh in a terminal tell you?
<darkman83> im currently in graphical mode
<Mamarok> Idhan: because a lan cable is not for direct links between two PCs, it's used to llinke a PC to a router or a switch
<darkman83> didn't started the installer in terminal
<Mamarok> link*
<ChaosR> aplay seems broken on karmic, any way to solve it (besides that and mplayer, all sound works)
<stikonas> probably there was just some shor-time internet malfunction at Cambridge, now kubuntu.org works for me
<Mamarok> darkman83: well, you can open a terminal, can't you?
<darkman83> yes i did already so
<ryanakca> darkman83: Try unmounting the hard drive and seeing if the installer detects it then.
<darkman83> trying to find out how to start the installer in text mode
<Mamarok> and do you see your HD with the dh command?
<darkman83> it is already unmounted
<darkman83> and is not detected
<Mamarok> ok, the dh will not show it
<darkman83> could i start the installer in textmode with debug or so?
<darkman83> dunno what exactly you mean with dh
<darkman83> sry
<ikonia> don't think there is a debugg mode but you can sometimes get more info by viewing the other terminals
<Mamarok> darkman83: dh is a command to see the partitions and how those are mounted
<ikonia> df ?
<darkman83> dh is not installed?
<Mamarok> ouch, sorry, my bad, df of course
<ikonia> thought so
<ChaosR> nevermind, pcm was turned off and not showing in mixer, fixed it
<Dekans> df -h :p
<darkman83> dh tells hd is not mounted
<Mamarok> seems I am really tired, time for a rest
<darkman83> because i unmounted it before
<Mamarok> darkman83: well, df only shows mounted partitions
<darkman83> yes and my hdd is currently not mounted
<darkman83> i dunno why the installer can't seem to find it
<Idhan> Mamarok: since many yeas a ago you can do that without a routher..
<Idhan> Mamarok: do you know how can I configurate the ip on each computer?
<ChaosR> next question: how do I change the font size for GTK, it seems to be stuck at 10 or 12, way too big compared to KDE-native apps
<davidgomes> is it possible to run compiz within the vmware with 3d acc enabled
<davidgomes> ?
<Mamarok> Idhan: ask somebody else, please, I am off for tonight
<darkman83> system log shows no errors at bootup
<Idhan> Mamarok: ok.. thanks
<darkman83> 2009-10-29 20:24:09	scsi 2	:0:0: Direct-Access ATA Maxtor 6B300S0 BANC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<darkman83> i see no error
<darkman83> damn it, it doesn't find my HDD loooooool
<darkman83> the devil is in
<ChrisBuchholz> Question: do there exists a manager for kwin, like compizconfig-settings-manager for compiz?
<EduardoCintas78> darkman83: try to change HD access options on the BIOS
<EduardoCintas78> ChrisBuchholz: yes
<mmo|> What is the best way to auto mount NTFS disks on start-up (so one doesn't have to click on them first in dolphin)
<darkman83> i can only set IDE mode or SATA mode
<ChrisBuchholz> EduardoCintas78: whats it called?
<EduardoCintas78> from the System settings chose desktop
<darkman83> never had problems before with that, last version of kubuntu just worked fine
<ChrisBuchholz> EduardoCintas78: thank you!
<EduardoCintas78> ChrisBuchholz: ur welcome
<EduardoCintas78> darkman83: I mean to chose IDE access
<darkman83> i just installed a partitioning programm, will format the disk with ext4
<darkman83> looking forward
<darkman83> i do not understand, why this thing is not working like it should...
<EduardoCintas78> darkman83: if U cant see the disk in partitioning stage of the installer
<darkman83> can access, mount, unmount the disk as normal
<EduardoCintas78> darkman83: formating it won't help
<darkman83> no i can't the it, he finds the disk
<EduardoCintas78> darkman83: then what is wrong?
<darkman83> i could hear it stuttering access to the disk is happening
<darkman83> but than he displays an empty list
<darkman83> did get waht i mean?
<darkman83> i get an empty list...
<mmo|> What is the best way to auto mount NTFS disks on start-up (so one doesn't have to click on them first in dolphin)
<EduardoCintas78> darkman83: no, can U see the disk for partitioning it whit the installer?
<darkman83> no i can't
<darkman83> empty list
<darkman83> only usb stick is shown if i plug it in
<EduardoCintas78> the how you can mount it?
<darkman83> started from live cd
<EduardoCintas78> darkman83: then how you can mount it?
<darkman83> it mounted the disk automatically
<darkman83> and also through console i can mount and unmount it
<darkman83> only the installer refuses to find the HDD
<EduardoCintas78> darkman83: i'm not sure but i think you can start the installer from the running live cd
<darkman83> it seems the only thing i could to for now is to set SATA to IDE mode....
<darkman83> yes i did it
<darkman83> and i get an empty list at partitioning screen
<darkman83> no HDD is displayed
<darkman83> so thats my problem!
<EduardoCintas78> that weird
<darkman83> i will just restart and test ide mode
<darkman83> will be back in a few minutes, if something doesn't work
<darkman83> see you
<eitreach> Kubuntu will not find drivers for my Geforce 8600GT. What should I do?
<MVi> eitreach: I've got the same problem, except with 6800 GT
<MVi> I tried Ubuntu as well, same problem
<ikonia> MVi: what's the problem sorry
<MVi> ikonia: X won't start for some odd reason
<ikonia> MVi: what actually happens ?
<MVi> ikonia: a bunch of error messages
<MVi> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<MVi> (EE) VESA(0): No valid modes
<dexnio> Hello, can anyone help with problems I'm having with fresh 9.10 install... It cannot find network (DHCP) while 9.04 was working perfectly... I was thinking of installing wicd, but how can I get it into my computer as I dont have connection to network... ?
<MVi> ikonia: That happens when I try to install Kubuntu
<MVi> It's unable to start X, goes straight to console
<rick_> i had the same porblem
<ikonia> MVi: what card is it ?
<MVi> GeForce 6800 GT
<ikonia> MVi: is the installer failing, or just the finished install
<MVi> installer
<ikonia> MVi: have you tried the alternative installer CD ?
<eitreach> "Amarok wishes to install packages.." *zing* "Packages already installed!" nothing was installed..
<LexR> kde 4.3 is pretty nice. I like the Air theme
<MVi> ikonia: haven't tried it yet
<MVi> I'll try it next
<ikonia> MVi: not a fix but worth a try, I'll investigate
<rick_> 8.10 and 9.10 do it to on live cd  so i just pluged in a ethernet cord and in 45 minets i was done
<MVi> ikonia: thanks
<rick_> hey have you seen that new compiz fushion
<ofv> hi. the update manager is stuck at 98% of installation.
<ofv> is it safe to kill and restart it?
<rick_> if u want your hard drive is not safe
<dexnio> ofv, for me it continued after killing it
<ofv> well, mixed responses :-)
<ikonia> ofv: no
<ikonia> ofv: if can be fatal
<ikonia> ofv: depends on what stage the upgrade is at
<darkman83> damn it, still no luck
<darkman83> HDD is not found
<ofv> ikonia: the last message was "installed korganizer"
<darkman83> started kubuntu without splash
<ikonia> doesn't really help
<darkman83> no errors found at startup
<ChrisBuchholz> How do i automount a ntfs partition the prober way?
<dexnio> mine was downloading packages, and my network hanged... I killed process and started - and update continued where it left
<darkman83> hdd aviable in dolphin...
<ofv> dexnio: this one was 98% at installing the packages. downloading was fine.
<darkman83> karmic installer still doesn't find my HDD
<darkman83> grrrrr
<dexnio> ofv: ok, sorry, I cannot help on that situation :(
<ofv> so what can i do to unstuck the installer? (it is not responding)
<darkman83> guys i just get frustrated
<darkman83> really need a hint on this
<darkman83> why does the karmic installer not find my HDD? :-(
<darkman83> usb stick found
<darkman83> usb hdd found
<darkman83> SATA disk could be used through live cd
<darkman83> but installer refuses to find it
<darkman83> damn it
<dexnio> did you install some raid driver?
<darkman83> no i didn't
<darkman83> and have never to do this before
<darkman83> 9.04 just installed without any driver need
<dexnio> are you sure, atleast for me it offered only it
<darkman83> why it sould work with live cd an installer doesn't find the hdd?
<darkman83> i see no reason for installing the driver
<darkman83> SATA is kernel specific
<dexnio> I had to use alternative installer to prevent setup putting raid driver on my disks
<darkman83> also the parition manager i've just installed finds the disk and just works fine
<darkman83> alternative cd? or what did you mean?
<darkman83> gimme a hint...im bored xD
<darkman83> i can't just understand, why 9.04 installes like charn an 9.10 makes such problemes...
<daeavelwyn> hello here
<dexnio> if I use desktop installer, it will only gives options to setup raid driver on my disks... but if I use alternative installer I can select raid driver or without it
<daeavelwyn> does anyone has already used smuxi IRC client ?
<darkman83> alternative installer means alternative installer CD?
<dexnio> yes
<darkman83> damn...than i have to download another CD :-(
<dexnio> anyone have any ideas how should I start figuring out how to get my fresh 9.10 networking?
<dexnio> when I updated 9.04 => 9.10 I got net up like normally... but now after doing fresh install of 9.10 I cannot get net up... Any ideas what to do? where to check?
<EagleScreen> dexnio: how do you connect?
<zy> does kubuntu support vpn out of the box?
<dexnio> I was wondering if I should replace networkmanager with wicd, but how can I get it into box as I dont have conneciton?
<dexnio> its wired connection via DSL
<zy> seems like i can configure a vpn but can't connect to it...
<EagleScreen> dexnio: usb-modem with phone cable?
<darkman83> uh, found a fast server for download
<darkman83> 5 min until finish ^^
<CarbaOS8> Does anyone know if the linux version of sheepshaver has an irc channel?
<dexnio> eaglescreen: its regular DLS modem
<darkman83> hope the alternate install cd would bring out an error for me or give me an hint that the graphical installer doesn't
<darkman83> damn it...
<EagleScreen> dexnio: is it connected by usb or by ethernet?
<darkman83> never got those problems with installing kubuntu before
<darkman83> :-(
<dexnio> currently Im writing this from kubuntu 9.10 which was updated from 9.04..
<dexnio> eaglescreen: by ethernet
<daeavelwyn> CarbaOS8: what is sheepshaver ?
<CarbaOS8> A powerpc (mac) emulator.
<EagleScreen> dexnio: if your have Linux driver for your ethernet card, shouldn't be any problem
<darkman83> also the bootable usb stick i've created failed to boot up lol...this kubuntu version scares me
<daeavelwyn> CarbaOS8: ok thanks :)
<EagleScreen> this Kubuntu version is very good, possibly the first good after 8.04 'hardy'ç
<CarbaOS8> daeavelwyn: :-)
<dexnio> eaglescreen: where can I get one? I didnt even knew that I would need that, as I havent needed one with any other kubuntu from 7.04 till this day
<darkman83> if i even could get it to detect my HDD and install i think so too
<amik> EagleScreen: in what sense? (hi!)
<EagleScreen> alternate Cd has worked perfectly for me
<darkman83> but until now...nothing...
<darkman83> just downlaoding alternate installer cd
<jad> HI all!
<darkman83> i'll give it a try
<CarbaOS8> I'm screwing around with emulators while I do an apt-get upgrade. Right now I'm in basiliskII emulating a 68k mac with macos 8.1
<CarbaOS8> It's pretty neat, but just for the sake of it, I would like to be emulating a powerpc.
<EagleScreen> amik: a really stable KDE version, a working networkmanager applet, a working bluetooth applet, and a good Firefox integration
<EagleScreen> and a better kpackagekit
<darkman83> don't talk to much about karmic, im so tired that i can't get it installed...
<dexnio> eaglescreen: can you give any hint on how I could find out if 9.10 cannot detect my network card?
<Cole_de_Rois> Hi
<amik> EagleScreen: I was just about to point out how annoying it is that FF isn't installed by default... it's probably the most installed app on a new system... why not just have it built in?
<Cole_de_Rois> Anybody here?
<BluesKaj> no
<dexnio> amik: count agree more
<amik> EagleScreen: but other than that, it does look solid so far :-)
<dexnio> *couldnt
<EagleScreen> amik: because it does not fit in Kubuntu Live CD
<EagleScreen> dexnio: $ lspci | grep Ethernet
<EagleScreen> amik: Kubuntu 9.10 has a special Firefox installer
<darkman83> lol
<darkman83> k3b is funny
<amik> EagleScreen: I'm sure there are hords of other apps that show less than 0.01% the usage that FF gets...
<papegaaij> hi all
<darkman83> said my burner does not support 16x and set it to 17 x lol
<papegaaij> i've just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and now i can no longer shutdown my system
<esk4y> does the FF installer do anything special other than apt-get install firefox?
<amik> EagleScreen: yes I saw it, which is nice, but still. when booting from a livecd for whatever reason, the last thing I want to do is spend more time (running from a cd) to install FF so I can actually do some convenient browsing...
<darkman83> thats why i always say: a freh install on new dist version is best :-P
<amik> esk4y: yes, it shows a progressbar.
<papegaaij> when i choose shutdown in the k-menu, the popup commes up, telling me my system will shutdown in 30 seconds
<dexnio> eaglescreen: thanks... it seems that my net card is detected properly... I get line saying 00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
 * BluesKaj is bored with karmic's stability , wonders when 10.04 testing begins
<esk4y> amik: thx
<papegaaij> but when i press that button, the popup closes and nothing happens
<papegaaij> and after that, the shutdown option in the k-menu no longer works
<darkman83> okay guys im out again tying the text installer mode...wish me luck, that i can get my hdd detected ^^
<EagleScreen> amik, esk4y I think it also install ubuntu plugins to install flash and other stuff directly from package repository
<amik> BluesKaj: still looking for something to rant about?
<papegaaij> i have to open a console and manually shutdown with 'halt'
<EagleScreen> you can improve firefox integration by a Launchpad PPA
<papegaaij> any idea what could be causing this?
<BluesKaj> no rants,just critiques, amik :)
<theredcomet2000> hey all.  fired up 9.10 and my screen is garbaged up.  i am assuming KDE defaults to compositing?  if so, is there an easy way to turn that off without having to use the GUI?
<papegaaij> theredcomet2000: you can edit the kwin config file
<EagleScreen> for better Firefox integration in KDE, install packages in https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde and search and install plasmanotify add-on
<papegaaij> theredcomet2000: it's pretty easy, you can find in in .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<theredcomet2000> papegaaij: beutiful, i'll try that
<papegaaij> theredcomet2000: look for the Compositing section, and change Enabled to false
<papegaaij> nobody with a clue why shutdown no longer works?
<amik> EagleScreen, esk4y: and I see it also leaves behind the installer icon right next to FF in the menu, with the same icon, in case u feel like being confused-at-a-glance
<Cole_de_Rois> Hi. I have issue with update process. Sometimes download speed slowed to 0 and file downoading terminates and begin again.
<theredcomet2000> papegaaij: there doesn't appear to be a [Compositing] section.  just [$Version] and [Desktops]
<EagleScreen> yes amik that is a usability bug for me
<theredcomet2000> papegaaij: should i create a [Compositing][ and then under that "enabled=false"?
<papegaaij> theredcomet2000: yes, you can try adding [Compositing]
<EagleScreen> papegaaij: test if it happens in a clean user enviroment
<papegaaij> and Enabled=false
<theredcomet2000> papegaaij: enabled capitalized?
<amik> EagleScreen, esk4y: I don't see flash, only 'skype buttons for kopete' plugin and 'ubuntu firefox modifications' extension (which I think is what disables the check for updates menu, etc.). and the FF font is much larger than the rest of the desktop fonts.
<papegaaij> theredcomet2000: yes
<amik> EagleScreen, esk4y: That being said, I'm glad this is what I'm ranting about. it means we've come a long way indeed :-)
<Cole_de_Rois> Hi. I have issue with update process. Sometimes download speed slowed to 0 and file downoading terminates and begin again.
<papegaaij> EagleScreen: i'll give it a try, i've found a forum post with the same problem, and for him it helped
<Cole_de_Rois> Pleas look at me :)
<amik> Cole_de_Rois: does it proceed afterwards? maybe it's just congestion in the tubes
<papegaaij> theredcomet2000: good luck, i have to go, trying to reboot my system :)
<replman> my kubuntu asked me i i want to upgrade. I want, but i had to less hdd-space and the upgrade cancled. How can i reinitiate it? I mean this graphical notification. Or does it the same that apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Cole_de_Rois> amik:no file starts to download from beginning
<EagleScreen> replman: update-notifier-kde -u
<amik> Cole_de_Rois: well that's better than aborting with an error :-)
<replman> EagleScreen: Thank you
<amik> Cole_de_Rois: it may just be slowness of the repos, with everybody trying to upgrade concurrently...
<replman> EagleScreen: What does -u mean?
<jad> !upgrade | replman
<ubottu> replman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Cole_de_Rois> amik: yes, but update continues 5 hours....
<replman> EagleScreen: i found it
<amik> Cole_de_Rois: ah. so I think u can just d/l the alternatve cd and upgrade from that (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<arc_> hi all
<esk4y> amik: I messed with fonts to get them smaller so they matched kde fonts.  I haven't looked but I assumed the FF installer is some package I'd remove later.  yes, a usability factor.
<Cole_de_Rois> amik: I will wait more
<amik> I like the built-in usb startup disk creator, very useful
<allee-k_> Cole_de_Rois: you may change the pkg mirror in sources.list, e.g.  archive.ubuntu.com  -> fr.archive.ubuntu.com  or similar
<Cole_de_Rois> allee-k_:I'm using ru. mirror...
<Idhan> hi, I am setting manually an ip-address with the Kde manager connection, the ip is for the eth0 with 192.169.0.2, but when I use the command "ifconfig" I cann't see the ip according to the configuration..
<Idhan> do I need to restart the system?
<allee-k_> Cole_de_Rois: try a country XX.archive.ubuntu.com next to you?
<allee-k_> Cole_de_Rois: or wait a bit ;)
<amik> anyone else find little new cool stuff? do share!
<amik> no more adept I see
<allee-k_> amik: in dolpin icon size changeable via slider
<Cole_de_Rois> allee-k_: update in progress. Don't see a strong reason to stop it
<Cole_de_Rois> Last question. I'm new in IRC. Please advise how to exit correctly?
<amik> allee-k_: nice, thogh I usually perfer details view
<amik> Cole_de_Rois: u can just close the window, we'll survive :-)
<jad> Cole_de_Rois: /quit
<Cole_de_Rois> :-D
<Cole_de_Rois> amik: thanks, but I think that is barbarian way :)
<EagleScreen> in 9.10 also is possible to install a KDE configuration module to configure or enable/disable touchpad, from Launchpad PPA
<EagleScreen> PPA for touchpad configuration: https://launchpad.net/~eaglescreen/+archive/backports
<EagleScreen> PPA for Firefox KDE integration: https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde
<amik> EagleScreen: what's the criteria for being PPA instead of standard repos?
<EagleScreen> extra packages in PPA, or updated backported packages
<amik> touchpad settings sounds pretty important, and a must for netbook edition
<EagleScreen> I hope these two imporvements to be in official repositories for 10.04
<claydoh> amik: the touchpad confog tool is extremely new, don't think it is even in official KDE yet
<EagleScreen> it isn't
<capcom> hello
<kubuntuser> hi capcom
<amik> is there a way to view/edit an applications menu item?
<claydoh> actually there are 2 different tools for it now, the system settings module one didn't offer disable-touchpad-while-typing last time I built it
<Mousey> hi, DUMB QUESTION ALERT: if i have ubuntu installed, and want to upgrade to karmic koala, Kubuntu, can i just LiveCD my way to upgrade happiness?
<amik> like if I want to see what's the app behind "USB Startup Disk Creator"?
<claydoh> amik: right click the kmenu icon, select the menu editor from there
<ulysses__> Mousey: no, you should use the alternate CD
<Mousey> ulysses__: oh?
<ulysses__> you can't upgrade with livecd
<Mousey> ulysses__: to upgrade ubuntu->kubuntu?
<EagleScreen> Mousey: you need alternate CD
<Mousey> ooh
<amik> claydoh: 10x. maybe they should ad it to right-click menu on menu items too...
<Mousey> alrighty then. thanks folks
 * Mousey downloads
<alt_> name Alt666
<EagleScreen> amik: KDE Menu is fully editable
<BluesKaj> Mousey, which version do you have ?
<claydoh> amik: yeah, maybe in a future KDE version, its a good idea
<alt_> fuck!..why speed update 9.10 very slow?!?!??!?!?!(((((((((((((((
<allee-k_> amik: when you add the app to panel or desktop you RMB and look at properties
<Mousey> BluesKaj: ubuntu jaunty
<allee-k_> alt_: don't know.  but after install it's much faster than before :)
<claydoh> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EagleScreen> amik: you cann see it in menu editor
<alt_> its good!))
<amik> allee-k_: thanx, but I think what claydoh said is what I was looking for
<capcom> today i installed karmic on an empty pc. i recognize that all applications using gtk have lagrer fonts as the normal kde software. earlier the answer was to enter kcontrol and set for gtk-apps to use kde settings as well. but this doesn't have an effect this time. in normal user mode i can't even set the radio button, this is only possible as root. does someone already have a solution for this?
<alt_> рус
<EagleScreen> capcom: set it to use your KDE fonts, set a smaller font for KDE and you will see the results
<amik> is there usb-creator-kde for jaunty? I want to prepare karmic for netbook
<amik> (I don't see it in apt-get)
<bionicle> Is there software for Kubuntu I can force it to know what type of monitor I have?
<EagleScreen> amik: jaunty hasn't got it
<EagleScreen> but you can install usb-creator (Gtk) by sudo aptitude -R install usb-creator
<BluesKaj> Mousey, use the update-manager to upgrade, safest
<bionicle> I can never get any resolution other than 640x480 using the proprietary drivers.
<capcom> EagleScreen: is the order of the steps important? i already set the kde font in general to a size 8 and this made me recognize the difference i.e. at firefox
<Mousey> BluesKaj: that'll upgrade me to ubuntu, but i wan kubuntu
<amik> EagleScreen: does installing gtk apps bring in lots of gnome dependencies?
 * Mousey baws
<allee-k_> bionicle: krandrtray ?
<bionicle> DOn't work
<EagleScreen> amik: use the command i gave you and you will see
<bionicle> Only resolutions using the bloody drivers is 320x240 or 640x480
<amik> EagleScreen: :-)
<EagleScreen> amik: you will can cancel it if you want
<bionicle> xrand does nothing at all.
<kubuntuser> bionicle: did you try the hardware drivers manager?
<bionicle> That is how I installed the drivers.
<EagleScreen> capcom: just changed Firefox?
<kubuntuser> bionicle: ok
<bionicle> My video card is nvidia geforce fx 5200 compaq mv900 monitor.
<allee-k_> bionicle: AFAIR prop. driver have a special config tool
<bionicle> Even the nvidia settings don't allow me to do anything above 640x480
<bionicle> It is a royal pain in the backside.
<bionicle> With all the problems how can one use LInux?  lol
<alt_> hi,if i diskonected update 9.10 for the next time my update continue download????????
<BluesKaj> Mousey, do this then use the upgrade manager, http://linux.digitalsp.com/2009/08/kde-43-is-out-how-to-upgrade.html
<EagleScreen> amik: 47 Mb of Gnome dependencies, later you can run 'sudo aptitude remove usb-creator' and it ahould remove its Gnome dependencies too
<bionicle> It isn't just Kubuntu I have problems with.  It is every bloody distro I have tried.
<bionicle> Always the same bologny and annoyance with video.
<amik> EagleScreen: already did it, but thanks for looking into it :-)
<allee-k_> alt_: it starts from beginning skipping the steps already done
<alt_> snx
<EagleScreen> going to the dinner, see you later
<amik> bionicle: fx5200 is pretty old, not sure it's still officially supported by nvidia - maybe u actually need one of the older legacy drivers
<kubuntuser> bionicle: I would ask in #ubuntu . Everything you are talking about affects ubuntu and there are more people there.
<yofel> bionicle: what card do you have? 'lspci | grep VGA' if you don't know
<capcom> EagleScreen: it's also in other gtk apps like putty or ntfs-config.. not just a firefox issue
<bionicle> I need a way to tell the bloody OS I have a compaq monitor, I think.
<yofel> bionicle: ignore me -.-
<Laeborg> should i choose ext4 ?
<Mousey> BluesKaj: that article assumes you're already running KDE
<Mousey> BluesKaj: no worries, i'll just go with what others in here have said, and upgrade ubuntu->kubuntu with the kubuntu-alternate CD. thanks
<kubuntuser> Laeborg: the party line is yes. I do not know of anything bad about it now.
<amik> Mousey: if you're gonna switch desktop environments, along with all their built in apps, why not install a fresh copy? do u need all the old baggage there?
<kubuntuser> Laeborg: I am going to wait another release cycle, but I do not know of anything recently that could cause a problem
<allee-k_> Laeborg: I'm happy with ext4, but if you're in doubt use ext3.
<Laeborg> okay, i will give it a try. Have always used ext3
<Mousey> amik: actually i'm not really that afraid of package management, and have no problem keeping gnome on there as well.. just curious if there was an established upgrade path from one *ubuntu to another *ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Mousey, ok good , was trying to find a method over the net
<kubuntuser> Laeborg: I am just paranoid of ext4 :-P
<claydoh> Mousey: you can't really upgrade from Ubuntu Jaunnty directly to Kubuntu Karmic, you should upgrade to karmic, then just install the package 'kubuntu-desktop' this will pull in all the kubuntu bits
<Mousey> claydoh: thats what i was afraid was the answer =/
<amik> Mousey: or first install jaunty kubuntu-desktop, and then upgrade to karmic from there
<Mousey> amik: that's a gooder approach.
<amik> in any case, you're trying to do two things: switch desktops, and upgrade release, so you'll need to take two steps...
<claydoh> its basically the same thjing :)
<amik> actually it's not the same - upgrading first will probably be quicker
<aapzak> goodday all
<amik> because it's gonna update the gnome stuff anyway, so might as well install kubuntu-desktop after it's done upgrading the version...
<Mousey> its not unthinkable that i nuke and pave anyway. except stupid dell doesn't know how to partition a /home dir onto its own partition
<Mousey> its for my wife, so i'm mostly interested in not disturbing her /home dir
<allee-k_> hi aapzak
<amik> Mousey: and u want to confuse her with two desktops? why not just make dual boot with windows and get her to a shelter?
<Mousey> windows?? there's no excuse for domestic violence
<Mousey> she hasn't used windows for years
<amik> hehe
<amik> so treat her with a fresh install
<Mousey> just might
<amik> EagleScreen: usb-creator starts and then dies after a few seconds (before any gui is shown) :-(
<kubuntuser> Mousey: and if you can, I would separate the /home in another partition
<Mousey> kubuntuser: don't i know it sister
<kubuntuser> Mousey: huh?
<Mousey> you've all been very helpful. thanks
<Mousey> ^_^
<asdzxc> hi
<asdzxc> i just upgraded to 9.10 and have problem with mouse
<asdzxc> USB mouse
<kubuntuser> !hi | asdzxc
<ubottu> asdzxc: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<asdzxc> mouse is starting to work only after about 1 minute after login
<amik> so, how do I make a karmic usb netbook startup gizmo from a jaunty?
<kubuntuser> asdzxc: I know of someone else who had that problem. Is it a netbook?
<asdzxc> kubuntuser: no, it's normal desktop PC
<kubuntuser> asdzxc: try to look for a bug like it. You may find some info. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/378818
<allee-k_> asdzxc: you mean: hotkeys like alt-f2,  alt-tab, ctrl-F12 work. But mouse cursor is impossible to move in the first minite?    Mouse cursor work on login screen?
<firefly_> hey guise
<kubuntuser> !hi | firefly_
<ubottu> firefly_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kubuntuser> :-)
<asdzxc> allee-k_: yes, exaclt as you said. wait a sec, i will try it on login screen (i didn't notice it there). i will be right back
<amik> how do I make a karmic usb netbook startup gizmo from a jaunty? create-usb fails to start ("ImportError: No module named gnomevfs")
<RussellAlan> Can anyone assist me real quick? http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/304585/
<aapzak> I was wondering, what's your favorite browser? I like arora a lot but it lacks java applet support
<peyote> Hi since the new version the graphics are broken the taskbar at the bottom is only black with some distortions.. same goes for the frames of the windows. Card is an older (5y) Ati mobility
<peyote> worked with 9.03
<kubuntuser> aapzak: firefox :-)
<peyote> worked with 9.04
<kubuntuser> aapzak: I also like uzbl
<allee-k_> RussellAlan: use instead: update-notifier-kde  -u
<aapzak> uzbl? qt or kde based?
<aapzak> webkit or other engine?
<kubuntuser> aapzak: I would not use it if I were you ;-)
<aapzak> :)
<kubuntuser> aapzak: I suggest firefox
<RussellAlan> allee-k_:  update-notifier-kde is already the newest version.n0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.n
<aapzak> there is rekonq
<Tscheesy> peyote: may you should delete the old Plasma-Config-Files in ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* or try a new Guest-User first
<kubuntuser> aapzak: rekonq?
<aapzak> konqueror with webkit
<gigasoft> how to make audio calls with aMSN?
<aapzak> dooble
<replman> i upgraded my kubuntu, but now after login the screen gets faded out to black and stays black. Only the mouse is visible...
<peyote> Tscheesy: I installed from scratch
<aapzak> me too
<aapzak> fresh kubuntu 32bits install
<amik> replman: that sounds like what happens on my second monitor when I login (the first one being functional) - do u have dual-monitor?
<Laeborg> anyone tried the 64bits install ?
<asdzxc> allee-k_: i'm here, so, mouse is NOT working also on login screen. i also noticed, it starts to work few seconds after i push the 'Tune' button on it
<replman> amik: yes
<amik> Laeborg: 64 in virtualbox, if it counts
<asdzxc> allee-k_: it even doesn't flash the light
<allee-k_> RussellAlan:  don't try to install it. instead run the command,
<RussellAlan> okay.
<asdzxc> allee-k_: it seems to me that kernel module isn't loaded on boot time or something like that and it's loaded only after i push that button on mouse
<replman> amik: how to solve?
<amik> replman: so maybe the order of screens is wrong or something? do u have a right click on the desktop? or the little cashew thing?
<replman> amik: edit xorg.conf? :-)
<RussellAlan> i frogt to type -u, how can i cancel action?
<amik> replman: I use nvidia-settings (if u have nvidia card), it's quite friendlier
<Tscheesy> peyote:  so then i'd go for the ATI - but i do not have experiances on this
<replman> amik: right-click doesn't work. But i can open programs with ALT+F2
<amik> replman: what does ur other monitor show?
<RussellAlan> thank you allee-k_
<replman> both show black
<replman> nvidia-settings seems to be right
<asdzxc> allee-k_: how can i force one module to load on boot ?
<asdzxc> allee-k_: i think i need  usbhid
<allee-k_> asdzxc: have a look at the bug 378818 as kubuntuser
<amik> replman: maybe ur desktop is screwed up (as if u removed all components)... u can try creating a new user (just for the test), or renaming ~/.kde to ~/.kde (outside of kde) and logging in so it will recreate .kde settings folder
<kubuntuser> allee-k_: huh?
<allee-k_> asdzxc: at it to /etc/modules
<amik> replman: oops, I meant to ~/.kde.bak
<allee-k_> kubuntuser: [22:48] <kubuntuser> asdzxc: try to look for a bug like it. You may find some info. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/378818
<carmelita> hi, I have a 64 bit Phenom X2 and I'm not sure if I should try the 64 bit version of kubuntu. Can someone please tell me if flash already works natively? And if there are still big issues with sound cards? Last time I tried, I was so frustrated, I had to reinstall Kubuntu as 32 bit.
<kubuntuser> allee-k_: ah, forgot XD
<gigasoft> how to make voice calls from aMSN
<replman> amik: ok, i will try, thank you. cu!
<mikehh> I installed Karmic beta when it came out and have kept up to date - is there any difference with the release today?
<ulysses__> mikehh: no, there isn't
<kubuntuser> mikehh: you are good ;-)
<ulysses__> carmelita: I use kubuntu 64 bit, flash downloaded from Adobe, it works well
<allee-k_> carmelita: flash works fine here.  Only rarely sometimes when jumping forward in youtube I have to pause/resume to keep flash running
<Tscheesy> carmelita: Flash works fine here since Hardy on 64bit - IntelSoundcards i had some Issues but not anymre
<carmelita> And what about skype?
<amik> carmelita: I'm on 64, sound is good (though drivers may vary), flash works but has little annoyances, like having to restart Firefox once in a while to make flash continue working
<allee-k_> carmelita: skype is fine (on my mostly intel hardware)
<drakon> Hello =3
<carmelita> Thanks all for replying! ;-)
<drakon> ummm >< looking for some help
<amik> carmelita: haven't tried lately, but iirc there were no problems there (nvidia chipset)
<carmelita> So all in all, the only annoyance by using 64 bit Kubuntu is the but in flash? Does it bring a big performance benefit?
<drakon> just got Kubuntu 9.10 >< and i can't seem to get firefox to install does anyone know why I can't install it?
<amik> carmelita: the flash thing I have, but others haven't come across, so u might get lucky
<Tscheesy> drakon: in Apps - Internet - Choose the FF-Installer
<allee-k_> carmelita: if you have less that 4 GB RAM you'll have no benefit
<replman> amik: ok, now the taskbar is there, but the background is black (ok?) and at the top of the left screen there is a destroyed graphics...maybe 30px height
<amik> carmelita: I haven't benchmarked, and don't really know performance difference... but it works, so it's probably a bit better than if it was 32 :-)
<carmelita> amik: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<amik> carmelita: jaunty, and now experimenting with karmic in a vbox - should only be better :-)
<carmelita> allee-k_: I'm just going to get a new Phenom II X2 with 4 GB in Ram. Do you think it will be much faster with 62 bits, or nearly the same?
<ulysses__> drakon: if firefox installer don't work, open Konsole, and type: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox-3.5
<drakon> Thank you =]
<amik> replman: and a right click or cashew?
<replman> and if i klick the start--menu it appears at the top left
<allee-k_> carmelita: more of less the same performance.  With 32bit you see  ~ 3.3 - 3.6 GB with 64bit you get 4GB.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ChocolateJesusMa> whoa
<gigasoft> how to make voice calls from aMSN, any help?
<eugenpc> oo
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ChocolateJesusMa> whoa hows everbody in linux land doing
<carmelita> amik: I'm not a big gamer, but my father likes to play chess. But where is the tradeoff? I mean what are the advantages?
<allee-k_> carmelita: 64bit has nothing to do with performance boost.  32bit run into it's limit at 4GB with 64bit you have not
<replman> amik: Oh, the stuff at the top...there is the network-manager and also the clock etc.
<amik> replman: it's the little kde4 configuration icon image, which looks like a cashew in a bubble or something. not sure what it's supposed to be.
<amik> carmelita: chess doesn't fall under 'gamer' :-)
<Luggage> well that was interesting :)
<Luggage> lol amik
<allee-k_> have to go.   Enjoy karmic!!!!!  bye.
<Laeborg> 9.10 is much faster booted :D
<carmelita> amik: So if I have 4 GB in RAM, then I'm fine with 32 bit, right?
<carmelita> amik: I will get no benefit
<carmelita> amik: from 64
<allee-k_> carmelita: yes
<carmelita> allee-k_: Thanks!
<amik> carmelita: I play chess to, and watch youtube, and HD movies, and all. really the only annoyance is the firefox flash thing, and it's not that bad. performance is probably better on 64. I have 4 gigs too.
<carmelita> amik: Thanks!!
<amik> carmelita: hmmm... dunno actually. in windows there's a 2gb per process limit in 32, but not sure there is one in linux. anyone?
<Luggage> i dout that limit
<Luggage> when I load up one of my more complex 3d max scenes in 3d max max uses 2500 mb more or less
<carmelita> Thanks for your help, my mother watches a lot of flash videos, so I'll go with the 32 bit!! Thanks a lot for your help guys!! I'm very happy thet my borther showed me how to chat here!! ;-)
<amik> Luggage: is it a 4g limit? can't see how u can address outside the range...
<Luggage> for its 1 process (xp pro 32bit
<RussellAlan> allee-k_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/304607/
<replman> amik: http://img442.imageshack.us/i/strange.png/
<Luggage> yes the 4gb limit is true
<amik> carmelita: good luck :-)
<carmelita> C U !!!!
<Luggage> but the 2gb per process I doubt since i wouldn be able to open my more complex max scenes
<carmelita> amik: Thanks a lot!!!
<amik> replman: yep. that doesn't look right.
<Luggage> unless windows doesn show used ram correctly
<replman> so what to do?
<amik> replman: maybe display drivers, or desktop effects (compositing)... what graphics card do u have?
<replman> nvidia 7300GT
<amik> and which drivers installed?
<replman> "nvidia"
<asdzxc> allee-k_: kubuntuser ok, i was able to resolve the problem by adding usbhid to /etc/modules
<amik> do u know which version? can u open hardware manager? u see it there marked with green light?
<asdzxc> now it's working but i have another problem: no sound :(
<asdzxc> sound is keeping muted and i cannot unmute it
<drakon> xD can anyone help me install firefox
<amik> drakon: on karmic?
<replman> amik: you mean "Hardware Drivers"?
<drakon> yes
<amik> replman: I suppose
<Luggage> konsole -> sudo apt-get install firefox drakon
<Laeborg> can the network manager in 9.10 connect to wifi with hidden ssid ?
<amik> drakon: there's a 'install firefox' icon in the menus, just click it
<replman> amik: it says "Version 185"
<millun> hi
<Luggage> or use package manager, think its in system in kick menu
<MidMark> Laeborg: no, kubuntu 9.10 cannot connect to hidden ssid, see known issues
<kubuntuser>  Laeborg: connect to "other network"
<amik> replman: makred with green light?
<replman> yes
<Luggage> MidMark:  can 9.04 do that?
<kubuntuser> MidMark: oh, didn't know that
<millun> anybody got a solution for "session locked" problem (even if you type the correct password) ?
<millun> i always killall krunner_lock
<drakon> amik the FF installer doesn't work for me
<amik> drakon: what happens?
<Luggage> Installed 9.04 toay at my moms place on an old pc, got wifi running using ndwiswrapper and driver for my marvell based nic there, but didn success in connecting to the network, blamed it on no easy way to connect/disconnect wifi networks (eg balmed it on my lack of konsole knowledge)
<Luggage> ow gd that was bad lol
<drakon> it tells me "requested packages are aready installed"
<MidMark> Laeborg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/422174
<Laeborg> MidMark, wicd can, right ?
<amik> replman: it's a long shot (running out of ideas), but maybe disable it, restart, and then enable it again?
<amik> drakon: and u don't see firefox in the menu? under 'internet'?
<drakon> No its not there
<replman> amik: Ok, i can try a little bit on my own. Thought that more people have this issue and know the solution. Maybe i should switch to nv for testing. thanks
<BluesKaj> firefox installer
<amik> replman: I used to have similar corruptions in intrepid, but since then it's been fine
<amik> drakon: how about from a command line, type 'sudo apt-get install firefox' - what does it say?
<amik> replman: sorry I couldn't help more :-(
<replman> amik: No Problem, thanks for trying :-)
<drakon> amik it tells me "pPackage firefox has no installation candidate
<ubox> drakon why not use kpackagekit?
<ubox> then search
<amik> ubox: if he doesn't have package firefox, something seems off...
<ubox> has he updated the cache?
<amik> drakon: try 'sudo apt-get update' and then again the previous one
<asdzxc> i have problems with sound on Karmic: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
 * BluesKaj wonders about enabled repos
<drakon> Okay thank you
<amik> BluesKaj: yep, that's the next step
<amik> can someone help me get usb-creator to work in jaunty so that I can karmatize the netbook?
<EagleScreen> amik: any problem?
<ulysses__> amik: install python-gnome2 package
<ulysses__> usb-creator depends on it, but it isn't installed as dependency
<amik> I tried to install usb-creator, but I think the dependencies are messed up
<EagleScreen> doesn't 'sudo aptitude -R install usba-creator' install it?
<EagleScreen> *usb-creator
<amik> how does that translate to apt-get?
<EagleScreen> install usb-creator only with dependencies, and not with recommended packages
<EagleScreen> amik: any error launching usb-creator?
<amik> ya, missing import gnomevfs
<amik> I think the package doesn't properly specify dependnecies or somethings
<amik> shall I try python-gnome2 package?
<EagleScreen> amik: do you know a secret? you can pass your .iso image on to your usb-stick without usb-creator, but you have to use all the usb-stick for it
<ulysses__> python-gnome2 is dependency of usb-creator, but isn't installed with it
<EagleScreen> amik: install it
<jad> BluesKaj: all are enabled on a clean install
<Khronos> I accidentally deleted konsole in karmic in my system menu in the kde start menu bar, how do I fix it?
<amik> EagleScreen: I used to fiddle with dd stuff, but I was always afraid of overwriting my whole hd or something :-)
<Khronos> I also want to make it so my settings for stuff like that is either permanent, or fixed up at every reboot
<EagleScreen> Khronos: right click on K-Menu -> Menu editor
<Khronos> so it doesn't happen again
<amik> EagleScreen: I'm not ashamed to prefer a simple user-friendly gui
<jad> Khronos: You removed Konsole or just the entry from Kmenu
<Khronos> just the entry
<jad> Khronos: Right click and endit menu
<jad> edit
<amik> drakon: any progress?
<EagleScreen> amik: your current jaunty is going to be replaces by Karmic netbook?
<amik> no, the desktop is jaunty, to probably be freshly installed with karmic in a month or so. the karmic is for the netbook, currently winxp
<gnac__> how would I update my 9.10 RC install to the 9.10 release?
<EagleScreen> gnac__: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<EagleScreen> amik: what about installing usb-creator-kde in jaunty?
<gnac_> EagleScreen: ty
<amik> ulysses__, EagleScreen: usb creator seems to feel better, thanks guys
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<amik> EagleScreen: I asked about it earlier, and was told it's not available in jaunty (it's not in the repos, afaict)
<EagleScreen> that is true
<gnac_> interesting, no changes/installs/updates.  Guess the rc was pretty complete.
<EagleScreen> but it is not all the truth
<jad> gnac_: I'd doubt they would change anything
<jad> THey would note it in the release notes and fix it later
<jad> It's more important that it ships at a particular hour/day than things get addressed
<EagleScreen> gnac_: it is impossible unless you have been aplying regular updates in your RC in the last days
<EagleScreen> amik: if your usb-creator (Gtk) cannot run, even having python-gnome2 installed, lets try to isntall usb-creator-kde in your jaunty
<ubox> amik: could you not write an image of the install cd to your usb stick without the software?
<ubox> amik: using syslinux you can prepare your usb stick to be bootable
<ubox> then mount the iso and copy the files from it to the stick filesystem
<ubox> see here http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<ubox> this way is without syslinux but it will work
<ubox> hey does anyone know how to turn off desktop switch via mouse wheel
<ubox> ?
<amik> ubox, EagleScreen: I used to do the whole syslinux shtick, but it wasn't all that fun. I prefer a simple gui with a button to do it all, and spend my time writing code, fixing bugs (like my ktorrent plasmoid?), playing with karmic...
<amik> ubox, EagleScreen: anyway, usb-creator is working now. python-gnome2 was missing, but now it's ok.
<ubox> oh ok, well good :)
<ubox> do you know how to disable that scrolling switch amik?
<amik> ubox: which scrolling switch?
<ubox> when the mouse is over desktop in karmic, it switches virtuals when you scroll
<ubox> as i use a laptop i accidentaly scroll often
<amik> ubox: it used to annoy me, until the fade-out effect. now it looks relaxing, even though I never intentionally use it :-)
<ubox> yea, i just want it gone. i use the cube and panels
<ubox> i have never really had a need to switch quickly
<ubox> apparently there was an option in the last kde
<jad> ubox: You have a need to switch slowly ? :-D
<ubox> yep :)
<amik> ubox: yeah, it used to be there, dunno where it is now, I'm looking for it too...
<ubox> i'm not sure what it's even technically refered to, not sure what to google lol
<amik> usb-creator doesn't format the usb stick... any way to do that in, say, dolphin?
<ubox> there is a format button
<Laeborg> I can't install the plugins to konqueror or install mozilla firefox
<amik> where?
<Luggage> hmm my 9.04 does the scrolling between desktops to with mouse scroll on empty desktop area
<Luggage> if you figure out where to turn it off please let me know :)
<Luggage> looking here as well
<ubox> right below the window showing the usb devices, on the right side
<jad> Laeborg: What have you tried ?
<amik> ubox: u talking about usb-creator?
<Laeborg> jad, runned the installer
<ubox> yep, but don't use it. it 'worked' now my usb stick doesn't mount
<Laeborg> kubuntu-firefox-installer
<jad> Laeborg: restarted konqueror ?
<jad> Oh that one
<Laeborg> "Requested packages are already installed"
<amik> ubox: there is no such button... maube in usb-creator-kde, which I can't use.
<Laeborg> same if I try to install the plugins to konqueror.
<amik> Laeborg: another dude just had that problem... do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install firefox, it worked for him
<Laeborg> okay will try that. thank you :)
<ubox> yes, amik, usb-creator-kde
<amik> ubox: there no such thing in jaunty, so I'm using usb-creator, and there's no format button...
<ubox> try getting the partition manager, sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<amik> what's partitionmanager? I always used gparted or qtparted
<melvster1> hi all is installing 9.04 (jaunty) fresh then upgrading to koala roughly the same as installing koala fresh?
<laeborg_> http://pastebin.com/m771e8d06
<Laeborg> when i run the apt-get update
<amik> what's the standard for 2g usb stick, fat32?
<ubox> just a gui partition program in kde
<ubox> yep
<ubox> fat32 is the norm for usb sticks
<amik> error: unrecognised disk label. wtf?
<ubox> what is giving you an error amik?
<amik> gparted. I'll play with it some more, until I can get it to format
<|gs3irc|> so i updated from to 9.10 today. wicd (my preferred network manager) is gone, replaced by something new. I don't know how to make this new thing connect to my wired network. can anyone walk me through it?
<dansushi> i'm trying to install kubuntu right now, and i seem to only be able to make 4 partitions. When I try to make a 5th, it says that it is unusuable. What is going on?
<|gs3irc|> i just need to connect to my router over a regular ethernet line via dhcp
<jad> dansushi: You need to make a Logical parition
<jad> hard drives have a "logical" builtin 4 partition oimit
<jad> limit
<dansushi> jad: oh.. ok
<dansushi> thanks
<jad> dansushi: Make an extended partition and you can put as many paritions in there as you like
<dansushi> ok
<jad> well actually you can only do 256 of those but I think you will manage :)
<dansushi> lol, yeah, i'll be good
<kebomix> hello , where can i download my ATI card driver for kubuntu 9.10 ?
<jad> !ati | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|gs3irc|> so i updated from to 9.10 today. wicd (my preferred network manager) is gone, replaced by something new. I don't know how to make this new thing connect to my wired network. can anyone walk me through it? all i need is a simple wired connection to my router with dhcp.
<EagleScreen> restricted drivers management has changed a little in 9.10
<EagleScreen> |gs3irc|: you shouldn't have any porblem doing it
<User_> hello room, I'm running adept update and during the kernel update a popup appeared stating that "a new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is avalable but eh version installed currently has been locally  modified" and it gives me options, which option should I choose?
<EagleScreen> User_: replace
<|gs3irc|> EagleScreen:  well i opened up 'manage connections', went to the 'wired' tab, and created a new connection with default options. how do i make it connect though? it says that it's never been used.
<User_> EagleScreen: so that would be "install the package maintainers version"?
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: you could just install wicd again ;)
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: i need an internet connection to download it with...
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: sudo ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<EagleScreen> yes, User_
<User_> ok thanks EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> |gs3irc|: the better for a dhcp ethernet is networkmanager with any configuration
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: and add this to your repository ;) :     deb http://apt.wicd.net jaunty extras
<EagleScreen> |gs3irc|: please pastebin the output of "dmesg | grep eth"
<|gs3irc|> EagleScreen:  how? the machine doesn't have any network connectivity
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: i can't download anything without a working connection
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: have you done the ifconfig thing I showed you?
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: yes. i replaced the x's with a valid ip. i then tried to ping google.com and got "network is unreachable"
<EagleScreen> he uses dhcp, so it shoud be: sudo ifconfig eth0
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<sploit_> and then
<sploit_> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<EagleScreen> it looks good
<sploit_> EagleScreen: it usually works better if you take a static adress when doing it from command line
<amik> so if I install the netbook version, and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, will they both appear in the login menu, with choice per session?
<EagleScreen> amik: good question
<sploit_> amik: why shouldn't it?
<amik> sploit_: dunno, why should it?
<amik> maybe I can will it to be so!
<|gs3irc|> EagleScreen, sploit_: i've got what looks like a valid IP now, but i still can't ping anything
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: ping your router
<sploit_> could be you have no dns servers configured
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: my router is wirelessly bridged with a wider LAN
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: but i'll try pinging this machine
<sploit_> :)
<EagleScreen> amik: you cannot choose
<sploit_> you read my mind |gs3irc|
<amik> EagleScreen: there can be only one?
<EagleScreen> yes
<|gs3irc|> okay, i can ping over the network to the machine i'm on right now... is there a way to refresh the dns servers?
<EagleScreen> you may do it for 10.04
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<sploit_> add nameservers there
<amik> EagleScreen: and if I want to try the other, I need to reinstall the whole thing? or one desktop package uninstalls the other?
<EagleScreen> let me see
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: like this: nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: yeah, there are a pair of nameservers listed
<Roey> hi
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: ping one of those nameservers
<amik> EagleScreen: see? r u trashing ur system on my behalf? or vboxing?
<EagleScreen> neither of them
<Roey> I tried installing kubuntu (20091027 dailbuild) 64-bit and on startup it says it cannot find my / (which is on /dev/md1).  Instead, it dumps me to busybox.  I checked out /dev/md* and found that there weren't any listed... I did have the raid45 kernel module loaded (I have / and /boot on softraid1 partitions between two drives).   Anyway, like I said, the /dve/md* devices don't appear to be there at bootup.  How can I
<Roey>  fix this?
<laeborg_> http://pastebin.com/m771e8d06 - can anyone help me? (have removed http://)
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: yeah, they respond as expected
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: dig google.com
<EagleScreen> amik: you may can switch between default and netbook
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: are those nameservers local or remote addresses?
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: i've never seen output like that before... what am i looking at?
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: same LAN as me
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: you have output, you have internet ;)
<amik> switch how? and install how?
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: so i just can't ping or view webpages? wth
<sploit_> if dig google.com works
<EagleScreen> amik: installing package: kubuntu-netbook
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: well apt-get seems to be able to reach the package servers, so i'm going to reinstall wicd
<Roey> icethanks
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: kewl
<sploit_> hope it solves your problem
<sploit_> cuz i'm off to bed
<amik> so kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-netbook? and switch how?
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: le sigh, or not... "network is unreachable"
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: download the wicked .deb
<sploit_> transfer to other box
<sploit_> manually install
<EagleScreen> to switch you need to run a command, it may be: killall plasma-desktop && plasma-netbook
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: will apt-get know that i installed it?
<sploit_> sudo dpkg -i wicd.deb
<sploit_> |gs3irc|: jeps
<amik> EagleScreen: what's the difference between plasma-netbook and kubuntu-netbook?
<|gs3irc|> sploit_: okay, will try. thanks for your help
<sploit_> once you have a working connection add it to sources.list, so you get updates when needed ;)
<sploit_> np
<sploit_> nn all
<amik> and why do all kubuntu-netbook dependencies look like games?
<EagleScreen> the main difference between Kubuntu Desktop (default) and Kubuntu Netbook, is the kind of plasma you are running, netbook is a plasma adaptation made by KDE developers, it is still experimental and it is not oficcially part of KDE 4.3, but Kubuntu developers has patched KDE 4.3 to include the new-future plasma netbook mode
<EagleScreen> I think it will be oficially part of KDE 4.4
<amik> so plasma-netbook is the core gooey, and kubuntu-netbook adds games which apparently are a must on netbooks, and not worthy of a desktop?
<EagleScreen> you can add a customize entry in KDM to launch KDE with plasma-netbook
<amik> that would be nice, how?
<EagleScreen> i have no time to explain it for you right now, read Internet, ask in forums etc..
<amik> EagleScreen: sure, thanks :-)
<EagleScreen> it is not very difficult
<amik> EagleScreen: thanks to u I now understand more or less how the system and differences work... I'll take it from here. 10x!
<PAgore> hey guyz, can you help me please, im a kubuntu noob, i installed kubuntu 9.10 1h ago
<PAgore> can you say me how i can enable video thumbnails in dolphin?
<Psymon_> and what happened?
<PAgore> if i install mplayerhumbs
<EagleScreen> sure PAgore
<PAgore> ty :)
<PAgore> mplayerhumbs make my CPU 100% and it still dont creats thumbs
<EagleScreen> install mplayerthumbs and configure Dolphin to preview video files
<PAgore> ah yes i made this google sad the same
<francis_> hola se puede hablar en espanol?
<Psymon_> QQ is there a desktop switch option for Kubuntu?
<Psymon_> and if so where?
<EagleScreen> Psymon_: it is a widget, look for it
<amik> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Psymon_> EagleScreen_: champion, thanks
<EagleScreen> PAgore: I go to Dolphin -> Settings -> General -> Previews -> Video files
<PAgore> yes i made this 100% :(
<PAgore> i even reinstalled this plugin more then 5x
<PAgore> btw i know you eagle :) yesterday you gave me the tip with third pary programm :)
<PAgore> do you remember? :)
<PAgore> today i DL the new Kubuntu version 9.10 32bit :)
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> the same i have
<PAgore> but still i cant see thumb pff :)
<PAgore> i have about 300 vids
<EagleScreen> i am installing it right now
<EagleScreen> :|
<n4Tpu0T> i'm finished with the installation already! kubuntu rocks!!:-)
<EagleScreen> server is overbuked
<PAgore> hmm, ok, maybe you know an other plugin?
<EagleScreen> it is suposed to be a plugin for kaffeine in place of mplayer, but i think it isn't in repositories
#kubuntu 2009-10-30
<francis_> viva kubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<francis_> vive la resistance!!!!!!!!!
<PAgore> EagleScreen: Do you know if konqueror is important for thumbnails?
<EagleScreen> I dont know
<EagleScreen> but they work in dolphin
<PAgore> the first think i made when i installed kubuntu was uninstall konqueror, dragon player, amarok
<PAgore> i install konqueror
<PAgore> maybe this is the fault
<Luggage> pagore thumbnails work here and i removed konq
<EagleScreen> it is working for me now in dolphin
<Luggage> if that helps find answers
<EagleScreen> but i have konqueror installed
<PAgore> ok it was not konqueror
<PAgore> i installed it
<Luggage> thats why i chimed in, thumbs work here but konq was the first thing to go and be replaced when I installed this setup
<PAgore> hmm interresting, i get 100% for mplayer if i write "top?
<amik> man the netbook interface is pretty bizzar
<Luggage> howcome?
<EagleScreen> bizzar?
<amik> sure is.
<amik> very unintuitive, not too useful. but it's not an actual release version yet (as far as kde are concerned), so I won't rant too much
<Luggage> he means bizarre
<Luggage> EagleScreen:
<amik> I do!
<truzba> hello how i can format disks on my kubuntu 9.10, in ubunyu it is easy with disk utility but kubuntu???
<iWolf[Away]> Hi,
<iWolf> I have a Dell C400
<Luggage> lo iWolf, truzba
<iWolf> And i want to install Kubuntu
<iWolf> Do i need to install nVidia drivers?
<iWolf> And if so, how?
<amik> I hope for their sake that this is before any user usability tests, not after :-p
<iWolf> Before
<iWolf> :P
<iWolf> Im used to linux,
<Luggage> i guess a good idea would be to do what one does installing any os anyway, write down all the hardware products in the machine
<iWolf> Just need a little direction on drivers
<amik> iWolf: hi, I was talking about the netbook interface :-)
<EagleScreen> iWolf: it is expected to be easy installing nvidia drivers if you need, with a tool called Hardware Drivers
<Luggage> keep a internet connection handy if you run into problems
<Bwyard> how do i mount a harddrive partition
<BluesKaj> iWolf, the kernel source modules should contain the drivers for your card if it's not over 3 yrs old or so
<iWolf> Thanks EagleScreen
<Luggage> and to answer the graphis question, kubuntu will run from start graphically with nvidia
<iWolf> Alright,
<iWolf> Like Ubuntu?
<Luggage> but will need better driver later on
<Luggage> but no problem for installing first mins in desktop etc.. should be fine, was on my nvidia gtx
<truzba> how i can format disks on my kubuntu 9.10, in ubuntu it is easy with disk utility but kubuntu KDE ???
<iWolf> So, Just Go to Hardware Drivers, And Install The Driver
<Luggage> replying since I was in your position (guessing first real linux install or not?) 3 days ago
<iWolf> Oh,
<yofel> iWolf: yes, you might have to refresh the package cache once after a fresh installation though before they show up
<iWolf> I've gone through MANY distros
<localnnuser__> i need to do something i dont know how to start... i need to put windows installer and kubuntu installer on the same pendrive... how can i do this?
<Luggage> ah, seemed basic questions, sorry :)
<amik> truzba: I just did it with qparted, and someone mentioned partitionmanager too... dunno if there's something better or easier
<iWolf> Heh heh heh
<amik> truzba: qtparted, that is
<iWolf> So far, im hoping Kubuntu is the best
<PAgore> Do some of you know, if mplayerthumbs support unicode? :)
<Luggage> having some iffy's with it but thats probably down to me being quite new to linux :)
<EagleScreen> and that question, PAgore?
<amik> bizzarreness aside, here's a functional q: how do I see/switch open tasks?
<BluesKaj> !Gparted | truzba
<ubottu> truzba: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<EagleScreen> partitionmanager is a KDE partition manager
<BluesKaj> truzba, I recommend the live cd version , very b=versatile and easy to use
<EagleScreen> !partitionmanager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<PAgore> EagleScreen: the most of my videos use Russian letters, google dont show me, if mplayerthumbs can produce this thumbsnails
<PAgore> EagleScreen: maybe you can help me :D
<truzba> BluesKaj: i need simple solution directly from kubuntu, i try to install same disk manager from ubuntu
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, yeah but GParted is the best so far , so what it's a gnome app...it still works very well.
<amik> EagleScreen: btw, I installed partitionmanager and it wouldn't start. qtparted did the job.
<Luggage> have a nice evening all, nn
<amik> Luggage: nite
<EagleScreen> qtparted?
<micheleloffredo> qualche porca x me?
<micheleloffredo> contattate in privato
<BluesKaj> !es | micheleloffredo
<ubottu> micheleloffredo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amik> EagleScreen: like gparted in qt. works well. a bit ugly, but so is gparted.
<EagleScreen> qtparted is the worst
<EagleScreen> and it is out of Kubuntu now
<BluesKaj> who cares about that, it's a tool
<EagleScreen> i know well qtparted
<sithlord48> happy release day everyone
<amik> I find it just about the same as gparted
<amik> how do I see/switch running tasks in netbook interface?
<amik> they're all gone... it says 11 running apps in the corner, but i can't find a way to access them
<iWolf> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<iWolf> Wow, I Like Your Bot
<iWolf> Who ever made it
<iWolf> :P
<yofel>  !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<EagleScreen> amik: try in #kubuntu-netbook
<lauren__> amik: I just click on "running apps" and it shows me them
<marco____> I have to say everyone that Kubuntu 9.10 is fucking SOLID!
<amik> EagleScreen: I will, thanks
<amik> lauren__: I click, nothing happens
<EagleScreen> see you tomorrow people
<EagleScreen> bye
<amik> EagleScreen: nite, and thanks for all the help
<iWolf> Bye!
<sithlord48> yea its been SOILD indeed
<sithlord48> er SOLID lol
<iWolf> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PAgore> EagleScreen: ok it is not because of Unicode, i moved all those movies to on other Computer and the same happenes
<Sepling> I'm using apt-build in 9.10 to install wine (for obvious reasons) and though it's configured for my processor type, and I've even added "-m64" in the gcc options, I get a 32bit executable (and I see "-m32" in the cc process' argument row).  Any idea why?
<Sepling> Perhaps I should've added it, but I'm obviously running the 64bit version of Kubuntu.
<yofel> Sepling: why do you build wine yourself?
<Sepling> yofel: To get it optimized for my processor.
<yofel> Sepling: maybe the folks in #winehq can help you
<Sepling> I'm using it for gaming, so if I can squeeze out a higher framerate it'll be worth it.
<Sepling> Yar, let's hope.
<truzba> can anyone recommend what is best filesystem for backuping large files ext2, ext3 or ext4 like movies, hd camera raw files, software etc
<marco____> truzba XFS is the way
<BluesKaj> truzba, the file system doesn't really matter much as long as it does it's job , but ext3 is amature and stable  and ext4 is the latest and default on clean installs of karmic
<truzba> marco____: ubuntu only gives ext2, 3, 4 and fat32
<truzba> i do ext3 i think too
<marco____> ext4
<yofel> truzba: just use ext3, it's stable and works well
<BluesKaj> <--- is on ext4 , with no fs probs so far
<yofel> you don't really need ext4 performance for backups
<marco____> ext4 is more secure
<yofel> BluesKaj: I don't have issues either, but there's a rather scary bug, let me search for it
<yofel> marco____: how that?
<BluesKaj> yofel, HW related ?
<yofel> bug 453579
<truzba> KDE partition manager creates now ext3, i am using ext3 from now
<yofel> ubottu: ?
<yofel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453579
<marco____> truzba look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<yofel> comment #86 is particulary interesting o.O
<Ev0luti0n_> OMAGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD
<Ev0luti0n_> IT IS AVAILABLE
<Ev0luti0n_> SHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT
<FloodBotK1> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ev0luti0n_> :d
<Ev0luti0n_> as anybody had troubles upgrading?
<Ev0luti0n_> or everybody made a clean instal?
<orzel> Hello, i've lost the systray stuff that takes care of updates... and i dont know what to start to have it back. It once was 'adept-notifier' but i dont have such a binary. I'm using kubuntu 9.04... do you know ?
<KiRiLoS_> w
<Ev0luti0n_> orzel: try adding new widgets to the panel
<Ev0luti0n_> right click on it
<orzel> ah ? that's so much integrated ? let's try
<orzel> Ev0luti0n_: i can't find anything related in the plasma widget list.. ?
<yofel> orzel: kpackagekit maybe?
<yofel> (I haven't used kubuntu jaunty much, so I'm not sure)
<Bwyard> how do i unmount an extra partition mounted to /
<orzel> yofel: no.. it starts the window to configure the package manager and/or install stuff. I want the small icon in the panel that tells me whether there are updates (or not)
<yofel> BluesKaj: define 'extra', you've got 2 partition mounted on / ?
<yofel> *partitions
<Ev0luti0n_> try searching on the control panel for that
<Ev0luti0n_> orzel
<BluesKaj> Bwyard, yofel , not me
<yofel> orzel: well, here in karmic kpackagekit notifies me if there are updates, but the icon isn't there if there aren't any updates
<yofel> uuups
<yofel> BluesKaj: sry
<orzel> Ev0luti0n_:  you mean 'systemsettings' ? that brings me the same window
<BluesKaj> yofel, np , I was about to ask the same question :)
<yofel> Bwyard: define 'extra', you've got 2 partitions mounted on / ?
<orzel> yofel: ok, but right now if it was there it would yield something about karmic, right ? :)
<yofel> bwyard: define 'extra', you've got 2 partitions mounted on / ?
<bwyard> yes
<bwyard> the original one then a second that i accidently mounted tehre
<bwyard> ays its in use
<BluesKaj> bbl
<bwyard> oops ignor ethat last comment
<orzel> yofel: , Ev0luti0n_ : ah found, it's 'update-notifier-kde'
<yofel> well, usually I would just unmount the 2nd partition, but I'm not sure how to handle / - reboot maybe?
<bwyard> well i tried logging out but it wont work that way
<bwyard> i will try rebooting
<linuxchanger> hi
<linuxchanger> how to update the system of kubuntu 9.04 to 9.1 ?
<Ev0luti0n_> use the icon on the system tray
<Ev0luti0n_> or download the distro from www.kubuntu.org
<ubuntu_> why does kubuntu come with this old package manager and ubuntu has the new and fresh one
<linuxchanger> kk thx :)
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Ev0luti0n_> ubuntu_: which packaged manager?
<Ev0luti0n_> 9.04 has kpackagekit, which is a pretty nifty one
<yofel> ubuntu_: if you mean the software-center, that's ubuntu-only
<ubuntu_> why is teh software center ubuntu only though
<yofel> more like it's a replacement for gnome-app-install
<jamex> kpackagekit is bad
<jamex> the fonts in kubuntu are ugly. is it possible to get the microsoft fonts
<bwyard> it fixed
<jamex> should i use konqueror or firefox?
<orzel> konqueror  :)
<jamex> why?
<orzel> more lightweight, opens quicker. Now that flash works i see no reason not to use it
<jamex> is there any way to get the ubuntu software store ?
<yofel> jamex: install the software-center package if you want it
<jamex> wghere is it ?
<memenode> What are the changes between Kubuntu beta or RC and final?
<jamex> nothing
<memenode> because it was buggy
<jamex> i still get an error when switchign hard drives during the install. the only way i could get it done is buy doing a manual install
<yofel> memenode: a few bugfixes I think, but not much
<memenode> ah something tells me not everything is fixed..
<jamex> still can't get nvidia driver installed
<yofel> memenode: you can read up the karmic-changes ML for details
<bwyard> how do i get write privelages to a mounted harddrive
<yofel> bwyard: filesystem of the drive?
<memenode> dolphin had file display issues (need to refresh to show)
<bwyard> a harddrive partition
<memenode> uncompressing via right click didn't work always, sometimes requires two, three or more times
<yofel> bwyard: well yeah, but what filesystem is on it?
<yofel> bwyard: ext3/4, ntfs ?
<bwyard> none its blank
<bwyard> oh that
<bwyard> its ext3
<jamex> how do you get flash for konqueror
<yofel> bwyard: either set yourself as the owner of the drive by setting the owner of the mount point to yourself or set it to be group or world writable
<bwyard> how do i do that
<yofel> bwyard: either 'sudo chown yourname:yourname /path/to/mount/point' or 'sudo chmod go+w /path/to/mount/point' - what you use depends on what you need
<bwyard> i need to write and read to the mount point
<yofel> if you're the only one that's using the drive use the first one
<bwyard> yeah i am
<bwyard> its not working
<yofel> bwyard: the 2nd one too?
<bwyard> havent tried it
<bwyard> it worked
<bwyard> how do i mount a windows drive
<yofel> bwyard: the 2nd one is a bit brute-force, it's like: give everyone permission to write
<bwyard> ok thank you
<yofel> bwyard: mount it with dolphin is the easiest way i think
<bwyard> i dont have dolphin
<bwyard> oh damn im in wrong channel
<yofel> ^^
<bwyard> thought i was in #xubuntu
<bwyard> well damn
<yofel> heh, I never used thunar
<bwyard> oh ok
<bwyard> well thank you yofel
<yofel> bwyard: you can mount it on the cli too
<yofel> but iirc you need to set the permissions to your UID or something like that so you can use it
<bwyard> oh ok
<yofel> it's some mountpoint
<yofel> err...
<yofel> mount option
<bwyard> ok well i think im gonna reformat soon anyways to 9.10 so ill figure out then
<reagleBRKLN> in kde 3.5.10 i had a nice feature that i could drag a url to konsole and id get a popup servicemenu asking me if i wanted to cp, cd, etc. I don't recall if I added that or if standard, but is there anything like that for KDE4?
<bwyard> i just needed more room to save the iso
<Deihmos> nvidia not installing with kubuntu
<Deihmos> works fine with ubuntu
<yofel> Deihmos: that shouldn't be, what happens?
<Deihmos> click activate and nothing happens
<yofel> what version are you trying to install?
<Deihmos> 185
<yofel> can you check if the 'nvidia-glx-185' package is installed? (search for it in kpackagekit)
<Deihmos> not installed. in ubuntu when i click activate it downloads it then installs
<yofel> if not, install it. It's the one that get's installed by 'Hardware Drivers'
<Deihmos> in package managers they have two
<Deihmos> xong driver and xong driver development tools
<yofel> Deihmos: the driver, you don't usually need the dev tools
<Deihmos> konqueror supports java?
<orzel> it's supposed to i guess
<len> My Logitech wireless Keyboard/mouse have become unstable (lock up) after upgrading to 9.10
<MsMaco> len: are you sure theyre whats locked and not X? like have you tried another kbd/mouse?
<len> Are there known issues with xserver?
<len> It think it is something to to with X
<len> because screen goes black sometimes with black screen.
<len> and frozen mouse pointer
<len> It even self-rebooted once.
<len> They did an eleventh hour xorg update after beta was already out, didn't they?
<len> Might have been a bad move.  xorg upgrades always seem to be thorny.
<yofel> now that you mention it, my usb mouse stopped working if I plug it in my EeePC, it get's recongnized, but it doesn't work...
<len> Shouldn't it be super busy in here tonight?  Where is everybody?
<yofel> len: took a peek in #ubuntu? Almost too much going on there to keep up with reading ^^
<yofel> much more relaxed here :D
<Ev0luti0n_> i am so fucke
<Ev0luti0n_> d
<Ev0luti0n_> :(
<FloodBotK1> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> !language | Ev0luti0n_
<ubottu> Ev0luti0n_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ev0luti0n_> going to take several hours to download the files
<Ev0luti0n_> :X
<len> I'd expect a lot more people over there, but aren't there even LESS  people logged in here than usual?  That's a head scratcher.
<yofel> Ev0luti0n_: change the mirror to a faster one?
<Ev0luti0n_> i can't
<Ev0luti0n_> upgrading through kpackagekit's thingy
<yofel> :/
<Ev0luti0n_> 4hours remaining
<Ev0luti0n_> lol
<Ev0luti0n_> im on a 16mbits adsl line
<Ev0luti0n_> xD
<Ev0luti0n_> normally download at 1.5 mbps
<yofel> yeah, I know that feeling XD
<len> Does kpackagekit fully functional now? ie, able to upgrade and add new programs?
<yofel> didn't test the upgrade, but installing apps works
<binMonkey> i pinned a bunch of packages using synaptic.  now when i use aptitude to update and then safe-upgrade, it wants to upgrade my pinned packages.  is there some way to get aptitude to leave my pinned stuff alone?
<yofel> binMonkey: pin them in aptitude by pressing = on the package you want
<yofel> aptitude can't know of the synaptic pins
<binMonkey> yofel: can you give me an example please?
<yofel> oh yeah, I don't know how to pin packages on the cli with aptitude, I only know how it works in the ncurses interface, you just mark a package and press '=' there
<yofel> ah, 'aptitude hold <package>' prevents updates
<yofel> nice manpage :)
<binMonkey> dang.  i've been over that manpage a couple of times but i always breezed over the 'remove' section.  that's where 'hold' is.  thanks.
<marco____> kubuntu 9.10 does not save the configuration of the weather plasma (BUG)
<memenode> Q: If there is any known bug in KDE current release (like 4.3 now), is it fixed for kubuntu final or is it left to next KDE release?
<yofel> memenode: depends, it will be fixed after release only if it qualifies for a SRU
<yofel> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<marco____> memenode it's fixed in the KDE branch and trunk
<marco____> for more info search at kde web svn
<marco____> also kubutnu try to fix their packages
<memenode> ah
<memenode> I suppose same is with GNOME
<marco____> memenode any way if you find a bug yo should report it at bugs.kde.org and also at you distro page
<memenode> yeah
<marco____> if you report it at bugs.kde.org all distor will benefit from that
<marco____> distro's i mean
<memenode> it just occurred to me this is kinda one of the few disadvantages of the linux style of OS development.. since the actual OS project doesn't contain projects of its components it's possible to ship knowingly buggy OS
<marco____> linux is the kernel
<marco____> www.kernel.org
<memenode> unlike when everything is from one company, in house.. kernel to DE
<marco____> the quality that of software depend's too much on the distribution you choose
<marco____> it's directly releated to the SQA team
<memenode> alright I'm gonna test both as live cds and decide
 * memenode is trying to decide between Ubuntu and Kubuntu basically :)
<memenode> (been running kubuntu since beta though)
<marco____> memenode both what?
<memenode> kubuntu and ubuntu
<webbb82_> i just installed the "compiz-kde" package in synaptic but i dunno how to start using compiz
<webbb82_> anyone know?
<lronic_> can someone help me
<lronic_> when i try to install Wine this what i get
<hagabaka> where did the "asoundrc" program go?
<webbb82_> so no one knows how to use the compiz-kde package?
<lronic_> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--parent-window-id' '100663302' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmpt1arp8' as user root.
<yofel> webbb82_: iirc there was an option to switch between kwin and compiz *somewhere* but I can't find it right now
<webbb82_> yofel: ya thats what i want
<yofel> duh, found it
<boomernang> Hi, using 9.10. How can I find information on ntfs partitions automatically mounted with the fresh install? There are no entries in /etc/fstab.
<yofel> webbb82_: system settings -> default applications -> window manager
<lronic_> can someone help me  with that >?
<orzel> my computer crashed during the final steps of the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. ("4minutes left", was configuring some packages). Now it still boots ok and i guess that's mostly it.. is there something smart i could do to be sure no final step is missed ?
<yofel> lronic_: tried to install wine with kpackagekit?
<webbb82_> yofel: thanks alot
<orzel> (actually X crashed, which destroyed the virtual computer i was updating kubuntu in..)
<lronic_> how do i do that ?
<yofel> lronic_: err... run kpackagekit and search for  wine. then install wine or wine1.2
<yofel> orzel: you could run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to make sure no package was left unconfigured
<orzel> yofel:  great, that's the kind of stuff i wanted, thx
<webbb82_> but if i switch to compiz insted of kwin  what do i use to pick my desktop theme and wiidget theme arent they ran by kwin?
<drakon> Hello All =]
<drakon> Can anyone help me with a problem?
<yofel> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<drakon> Lol okay
<drakon> I can't seem to get my broadcom Wireless card drivers to work
<drakon> when i push the Activate butten nothing happens
<drakon> xD anyone know how to fix my problem?
<yofel> ... you're not the first one with that, try to install 'bcmwl-kernel-source' in kpackagekit
<drakon> Okay thank
<drakon> thanks*
<webbb82_> drakon: did you download the package bcmwl-kernel-source  in synaptic then reboot
<webbb82_> lol nevermind
<lronic_> when i try to run kpackagekit this what it say
<lronic_> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--parent-window-id' '100663302' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmpWtv7QM' as user root.
<yofel> o.O why would kpackagekit try to run synaptic?
<lronic_> hmmmmmm
<lronic_> i dont know
<webbb82_> does anyone in here have a tips or advice on how to tweek my system so kde4 will run smoother on my netbook  like using xrender or vsynch or anything
<lronic_> soo what should i do yofel ?
<yofel> lronic_: I can't think of anything now, try if apt-get in a konsole works at least
<lronic_> yeah i try apt-get update it work
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed, good night folks
<boomernang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lronic_> can i delete file from TMP folder ?
<docgnome> So i got the nvidia-glx-96 driver working
<docgnome> but it crashes x
<docgnome> so working is a relative term heh
<docgnome> this is what lspci reports the card as 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev b1)
<drakon> Okay those drivers didn't work
<drakon> It stopped me fore geting connected to my wired network
<drakon> and my wireless network
<harrison> Hi, I'm having problems getting music to play in amarok. Initially the driver for my soundcar wasn't running but I followed a guide and have now modprobed and added the driver so that it loads on system startup. When I test the soundcard in system settings it plays the sound, but when I go to use amarok it is silent
<harrison> aplay -l says there are no soundcards found
<harrison> The soundcard is an external soundcard, I am also running the inbuilt soundcard too. The  alsa driver for the external soundcard is ice1724
<harrison> well it's pci if that counts as external
<drakon> Hay can I get some help with my wireless drivers, I tried what some one said but it didn't work, can i get a little help, its a broadcom wireless driver
<drakon> Hello?
<r0dzilla> how do you join a jabber/xmpp chat room in kopete?
<harrison> drakon: How do you know it's a problem with the drivers? Could you give a bit more information please
<drakon> Its not the drivers
<drakon> I can't seem to install them the Hardwaare manager is not working
<drakon> When i hit the button to install them it don't do anything
<harrison> Does it tell you the name of the packages? If it does you could try installing them yourself
<drakon> No, its almost like the butten is broken
<drakon> Oh and im using 9.10
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<r0dzilla> uhm, no...
<harrison> Could you paste bin the output from the following command, drakon: 'sudo lshw'
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<FloodBotK1> shabalabadingda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harrison> Could a mod ban that person?
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<drakon> Lol you use windows because your a tool xD!
<shabalabadingda> WIN7 PWNS LINUX!!!!!!!!!!
<drakon> xD window 7 is an update
<shabalabadingda> WIN7 FTW
<drakon> xD its going to fail
<harrison> Where are the mods today?
<drakon> o.o don't know
<shabalabadingda> in your mom's bed
<shabalabadingda> cause YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<drakon> this is my first time using the irc
<drakon> xD umm okay
<drakon> so what
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<drakon> dude your so lame =-= just stfu
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU 
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU 
<Roey>  tried installing kubuntu (20091027 dailbuild) 64-bit and on startup it says it cannot find my / (which is on /dev/md1).  Instead, it dumps me to busybox.  I checked out /dev/md* and found that there weren't any listed... I did have the raid45 kernel module loaded (I have / and /boot on softraid1 partitions between two drives).   Anyway, like I said, the /dve/md* devices don't appear to be there at bootup.  How can I
<Roey>  fix this?
<harrison> I'm sure auto kick will happen soon enough
<r0dzilla> looks like someone wants to be swatted with the ban hammer
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU 
<shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU 
<^peter^> oh to be an op
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTW
<ScottTesterman> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<Xiella> o_O
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<harrison> You can do it FloodBot, ban ban ban
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<^peter^> k line is better
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<pnaedele> anyone here have trouble booting the 9.10 live/install CD?
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<Guest80174> grub2 config -> windows as default... who can help
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<pnaedele> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pnaedele> move the Windows selection above the Linux selection
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<shabalabadingda> LINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SUCKS BALLZ WIN7 FTWLINUX SU
<yuriy> Guest80174: kgrubeditor? i can only guess it was ported to grub2 though
<yuriy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<Roey> thank you
<Roey> thank you very much
<Guest80174> yes grub2
<ScottTesterman> yuriy: I had already tried it.  If somebody has to take the flak for it, point them at me.  :D
<drakon> So anyone know why I can't get my wireless drivers to install?
<insm0d> does it say anything?
<drakon> nope
<insm0d> what card do you have?
<Guest80174> no kgrubeditor available in my kpackagekit - maybe in grub2 the config files name is grub.conf
<drakon> Umm i don't really know lol
<drakon> I don't think its my card tho
<drakon> its worked untill i moved to 9.10
<Guest80174> how to configure grub2 in 9.10 -> set windows as default
<boomernang> Hey, using 9.10 and konqueror. Flash video is fine. Kde/mp3 Sound is working fine, however there is no sound in flash. I have an external USB sound card, and I think the reason has to do with 'default' cards.. but for some reason there is no asoundconf anymore. And asoundconf-gtk installs the pulse audio volume controller.. but i cant even open that because it says connection refused.. Any ideas? (I've already tried installing alsa
<boomernang> -oss and libflashsupport)
<Guest80174> any graphical tool for configuring grub2
<insm0d> i can give you a quick and dirty way to make windows install by default
<insm0d> er
<insm0d> boot by default
<insm0d> you have to use a text editor though
<Guest80174> vi no problem, but which files and commands
<insm0d> poke around /boot/grub and find either menu.lst or grub.cfg and open it up
<Guest80174> ok then
<insm0d> then just move the windows section ahead of the linux section(s)
<insm0d> that's it
<Guest80174> ok thanks, i'll try
<insm0d> next time you boot grub will read the windows part first and put it ahead
<oduda> performance problems when installing karmic koala at intel i865g
<hagabaka> anyone getting "process 24068: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 278. This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library." with release upgrade when setting up lirc?
<linuxguy> ok ok.is it me or is something wrong here?
<hagabaka> how many guesses do I get?
<linuxguy> over 1500 ppl are not leaching or seeding ver 9.10!!.come on get seeding get it around the world goddamit!!
<insm0d> i'm having a lot of problems with the 9.10 i386 iso
<insm0d> first time i burned it i got the boot menu but nothing loaded
<insm0d> now I'm getting graphical glitches in the install process
<insm0d> gonna check the checksum
<CupofDice> kde upgrade died on me, sudo failing, but i finished the install with some dpkg command. Anyway, anyone know the command to clean up all the packages that were supposed to be cleaned?
<linuxguy> insm0d, right ok.i tried to download that iso to from ireand  600mb file over 2hrs.should be about 30 mins here
 * CupofDice is an idiot. forgot about autoremove
<linuxguy> CupofDice, tried this apt-get update -f
<drakon> Im back lol
<CupofDice> ah, thanks linuxguy!
<drakon> my mom unpluged my computer
<drakon> So my problem is I can't get my computers wireless drivers to activate
<linuxguy> CupofDice,  that should update pc and fix any hassle previosly
<CupofDice> okay, thanks
<drakon> can i have a little help xD if no one is to busy
<linuxguy> drakon, xd?
<drakon> sorry its a face
<drakon> I IM alot
<linuxguy> drak you mean xfdc?
<drakon> no just disregard the "xd" okay?
<memenode> this is a tough choice :S
<drakon> So has anyone had the problem i have?
<drakon> I can't activate my wireless drivers, when i push the activate button on the hardware manager nothing happens
<linuxguy> drakon, have you clicked on the recommended drivers first.then activate?
<drakon> umm i don't think i have
<drakon> I
<drakon> I'll see
<linuxguy> drakon, its normally 1st driver in the list then you can click on activate.drivers will or should start to download and install
<SpiceMan> I installed karmic RC a while ago, and want to upgrade to the release. what's the "right" way?
<SpiceMan> "a while" == several days ago
<drakon> thank you Linuxguy
<drakon> This is my first try at using Kubuntu
<esk4y> kompare or kdiff?
<linuxguy> drakon, is it working now the installation?
<drakon> Yes
<drakon> it installed
<drakon> thank you
<boomernang> boomern
<linuxguy> drakon, no probs.glad i managed to help.im using windows 7 here and trying to get 9.10
<drakon> Ahh Okay
<drakon> Well I hope it works for you
<memenode> I have to say out of the box kubuntu does lack behind GNOME in terms of look and feel..
<memenode> but it's a tough choice cause KDE has such great features..
<insm0d> i've found kde much more customizable than gnome
<insm0d> but
<insm0d> i don't know what to think about kde4 yet
<linuxguy> insm0d, same here.but 4.3.2 works quite well
<memenode> it's more customizable with functionality and layout, but not really so much about the actual look..
<memenode> or rather there are not so many good themes as for GNOME
<insm0d> i agree memenode
<memenode> I mean there are perhaps only a few alternatives to oxygen
<memenode> we're kinda stuck with the same metalic look..
<insm0d> you could make kde 3 look pretty much however you wanted because there was a lot of stuff out there
<memenode> I was just on Ubuntu livecd (now on kubuntu livecd, trying to decide) and I gotta say.. that new karmic gnome theme is just incredible
<memenode> ah I don't know.. on KDE 3 there was lots of stuff to install, but it wasn't very easy..
<EduardoCintas78> anyone can help me in spanish?
<insm0d> yeah some of that stuff did take a little work
<memenode> typically I remember having to compile a bunch of stuff if I didn't want to settle for a limited number of options from repositories
<hagabaka> I hate having to re-edit configuration files when upgrading packages. why doesn't someone invent a configuration language that keeps track of custom changes and merges with new settings automatically, and allow the packager to finetune behavior?
<insm0d> sorry but that would require a complete rewrite of just about every GNU project out there
<insm0d> or if you made a wrapper of some sorts, it would probably require too many resources
<insm0d> but it is a great idea
<modestymaster> Silly question, one I think I already know the answer to: All support for fiesty fawn is done done, right?
<modestymaster> I'll have to upgrade manually, from scratch, like?
<hagabaka> they just need to change the configuration loading/writing, not rewrite the entire project
<matt001> Hi!  Does file sharing work on karmic?
<cba123> How can I install amarok 1.4 in Karmic?  I had it syncing perfectly with my Palm Pre in Jaunty with 1.4 but can't manage to get it working under Karmic.
<insm0d> what type of a network are you trying to connect to matt001
<EduardoCintas78> I can't get filesharing to work on karmik. I have tryed avrything I can think but I still get "You need to be authorized to share folders". I have been upgrading from Alpha5 and waiting that an update fix the filesharing but now it is release and still don't work
<RussellAlan> is this the official for Karmic Koala
<EduardoCintas78> matt001: isent work for me (updated flom alpha5) but is  working for a friend with a beta install
<matt001> insm0d - I went into dolphin, rmb on music folder, selected sharing tab, selected configure file sharing, then entered my password
<matt001> then nothing happened
<EduardoCintas78> matt001: sound u need to install kdenetwork-filesharing package
<EduardoCintas78> matt001: let me know if you can sussefull share a folder
<EduardoCintas78> can anyone help me?
<EduardoCintas78> I can't get filesharing to work on karmik. I have tryed avrything I can think but I still get "You need to be authorized to share folders". I have been upgrading from Alpha5 and waiting that an update fix the filesharing but now it is release and still don't work
<EduardoCintas78> can anyone help me?
<Brhad56> I just upgraded the windows on my vista/kubuntu dual boot to windows7.     Everything works great, but the boot loader still says vista.  How can i fix?
<ubox> what's the problem?
<ubox> edit the grub config file
<MsMaco> Brhad56: do you know if its grub1 or grub2?
<ubox> one sec
<Brhad56> MsMaco: whatever cames with 8.10
<MsMaco> ok
<Brhad56> er
<Brhad56> 9.04
<MsMaco>  then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MsMaco> 9.10 is the one that does things differently
<ubox> thats the one
<MsMaco> you can use "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Brhad56> I'm upgrading to 9.10 right now. It might just fix after the update?
<EduardoCintas78> I can't get filesharing to work on karmik. I have tryed avrything I can think but I still get "You need to be authorized to share folders". I have been upgrading from Alpha5 and waiting that an update fix the filesharing but now it is release and still don't work, can anyone help me?
<luci3n> i'm just upgraded to 9.10 and one of my partitions cannot be mounted one which is ext4 is ok the other ext3 any ideas??
<MsMaco> Brhad56: no it wont. it wont edit that part of the file
<MsMaco> Brhad56: its just text htats straight-up typed into a text file
<ubox> yea grub won't know you upgraded win
<Brhad56> MsMaco: k, I'll try to update the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<insm0d> I think the 9.10 i386 desktop iso is corrupted
<Brhad56> MsMaco: done.  thanks for your help
<insm0d> the md5 hash is correct but it won't work properly
<MsMaco> Brhad56: no problem
<TrueSongMedia> it works for me insm0d
<ubox> eduardocintas: what are you sharing via? i will try to replicate
<MsMaco> insm0d: define "won't work properly"
<insm0d> I've tried several different cds
<insm0d> having problems at the boot loader
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: right click on dolphin
<TrueSongMedia> Have you tried downloading from a different mirror insm0d ?
<insm0d> i downloaded from bittorrent and checked the hash
<insm0d> it was what was uploaded
<TrueSongMedia> Ah
<ubox> then what eduardocintas?
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: properties > share
<TrueSongMedia> Yeah but maybe the server had a corrupted copy
<insm0d> the first disc I tried wouldn't load anything
<insm0d> that's what I'm beginning to think
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: I get "You need to be authorized to share folders"
<TrueSongMedia> I would try again downloading from somewhere else
<insm0d> the second disc I tried had the graphics messed up
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: then I push "configure filesharing"
<ubox> i get that as well, perhaps there is a way to set authorization in policykit, let me look
<insm0d> now this one doesn't get past the ISOLINUX text
<matt001> EduardoCintas78 - thank you - i've just installed - will restart and see you in a minuite
<EduardoCintas78> insm0d: I'm translating from spanish so can be diferent strings
<matt001> thanks
<Brhad56> I'm thinking it would have been faster to download the ISO via a torrent and upgrade from dvd than trying to do the dist upgrade that popped up
<EduardoCintas78> matt001: ok ur welcome
<insm0d> i'll try downloading from another server, but I'm not really expecting it to work
<TrueSongMedia> Hmm
<TrueSongMedia> Odd
<EduardoCintas78> ubox:I think  the message is proper if your user is not in samba share group
<Brhad56> insm0d: the disk you have created, it won't boot to?
<TrueSongMedia> I downloaded from ubuntu.com from the default USA server near me and it works great
<ubox> oh, let me look into that then
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: push the button at bottom of message
<TrueSongMedia> *kubuntu.org
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: the teorically you can configure the filesharing
<TrueSongMedia> Sorry wrong site
<insm0d> I haven't had any luck loading a kernel off of any of the 3 cd's I've tried
<TrueSongMedia> Haha
<TrueSongMedia> Wow
<EduardoCintas78> EduardoCintas78: that is that's not working for me
<TrueSongMedia> Well don't keep wasting discs. Try downloading again.
<Brhad56> insm0d: can you read the disks ok when OS is running, just can't boot to them?
<EduardoCintas78> EduardoCintas78: that is that's not working for me
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: that is that's not working for me
<ubox> it seems, eduardocintas, that i am in the samba share group. what button do you mean? at the bottom of which window
<insm0d> I can boot from the disc, and read the contents
<insm0d> i think the problem is a file corruption in the bootloader
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: right click on a folder into your home > properties sharing
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: u will get "You need to be authorized to share folders"
<ubox> yes i am getting that far
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: whit a button below
<ubox> but then what
<Brhad56> you can boot to, but the boot loader is jacked?  how is the possible?
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: something like "configure file sharing"
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: push it and you will see a configuration window
<Brhad56> just sayin... well i'm out
<ubox> yep, i've clicked that and it just greys out and comes back
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: u get it?
<ubox> nothing happens
<memenode> omg.. "Quick window maximization and tiling by dragging windows to the edge of the screen" from http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.4_Feature_Plan already done
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: check if u have samba installed and kdenetwork-filesharing
<EduardoCintas78> memenode: that sound great
<memenode> yeah it's like what they have in Win7 now
<memenode> cool stuff
<Brhad56> word
<ubox> eduardocintas: i am just getting those now :)
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: k I wait
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: many tanks 4 ur time
<ubox> no problem :) i would like to share files as well, haven't tried yet though
<kejomac> my firefox icon in the toolbar will not start the application. i have to use the terminal to start firefox. any suggestions?
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: how have u installed karmik?
<MaartenLx> whoa, Kubuntu has come a long way since I last used it! 9.10 looks pretty good!
<EduardoCintas78> MaartenLx: yea a couple off iritatng bugs but is really good
<SpiceMan> which bugs?
<ubox> slowly updated through beta until full release, started fresh with beta though
<EduardoCintas78> can't share files
<ubox> so i seem to have sharing now
<EduardoCintas78> but can be my install
<SpiceMan> share files?
<EduardoCintas78> yes
<SpiceMan> over what?
<EduardoCintas78> whit samba throught dolpin
<MaartenLx> Just installed it on my laptop as the third OS. Actually using the Windows 7 bootloader (EasyBCD to edit) instead of Grub (which is still loaded onto the linux boot partition) - looks really smooth and nice.
<SpiceMan> I see
 * SpiceMan hasn't used cifs for about 5 years
<ubox> could be eduardocintas, i have shared a folder over my home network using the configure button found in properties > share. i chose samba (windows) check box
<MaartenLx> Now I just need to get the proprietary ati driver and compiz going
<EduardoCintas78> I havent used windows in the last 2 moths
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: u have sucess?
<ubox> my g/f has a kubuntu laptop as well and it shows up in her network > samba > xxx > folder i shared
<ubox> yes i have sucess :)
<linuxguy> is hoping i get a 1280x1024 res from 9.10.if not kubuntu will be dropped again.all other distros support it and kubuntu distros to 8.04 worked great.i have new card 1gb nvidia 9600gt and decent monitor
<ubox> just kdenetwork-filesharing and samba needed installed
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: I have both and tryed reinstalling both
<ubox> that is strange, do you get the configuration dialog when you click the button?
<kejomac> anybody able to help me figure out why firefox will not launch from the toolbar shortcut? have to use the terminal. no icon shows up in the applications folder either???
<MaartenLx> why wouldn't kubuntu support 1280x1024? I installed kubuntu 7 and 8 in the past on my desktop and it has that resolution no prob.
<ubox> maartenlx: mine is at 1280 now
<ubox> it is the default
<ubox> on my display
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: yes but don't bother what I select the message is still the same
<MaartenLx> yeah... its 1440x900 here, widescreen laptop
<ubox> yes it does stay that way eduardocintas, i think it is just a reminder to users who may not have permissions
<ubox> do you have sucess as well?
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: can u go system setings > advanced samba
<ubox> yes, one second
<linuxguy> MaartenLx, i know it should but its been missing for a while now.trying using modelines hasnt worked either nor has the the nvidia settings.but ive not tried downloading or installing the nvidia driver from nvidia site
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: no I cant share folder i have wees looking  for a solutin
<ubox> what should i look for eduardocintas?
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: try to add a user to "samba users"
<ubox> it asks for a password to be set
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: the acept and open back samba config
<ubox> i do not have any in there though
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: put anything
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: I only want to know if the config is persistent
<ubox> no, they are missing after i back out then return
<ubox> but it is interesting that i can share
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: ok I want to know if the probles are related
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: can u let me know all samba config?
<ubox> it seems that they are not, i can set more shares(folders) and they stay set
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: ok are u using "share" based security. Right?
<ubox> no, user
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: ok
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: what is your wins config?
<ubox> wins?
<insm0d> i think there really is a corrupted copy of the 386 iso on the servers
<insm0d> going to try to boot from USB stick
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: yes into samba > advanced
<ubox> deactivate
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: I don't know how to translate "Ordenes" but is the 3rd item from bottom to top into advanced
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: It will be something like "orders" or "commands"
<ubox> tuning
<ubox> all but fourth down are checked, for the check boxes
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: no
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: i mean a place when u can put personalized commands to samba
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: there ara 8 textareas
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: are*
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: the item below LDAP
<esk4y> previously I used finch as a CLI chat client for google talk; don't want to install all the gnome dependencies; any recommendations?
<ubox> can you tell me what is in the bottom one?
<ubox> mine is /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: yes
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: mine too
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: I have 7th first blank
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: u?
 * MaartenLx is apt-getting compiz :)
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: are u still here?
<MaartenLx> gonna have to get used to linux again, haven't used it since 2008 or so....
<EduardoCintas78> MaartenLx: I havent used it from 1997
<MaartenLx> heh
<artophats> hey everyone. I cannot install any new packages in my fresh Kubuntu 9.10 install. The KDE Firefox installer brings up a message that says "Requested packages are already installed." Attempting to install anything from the terminal results in a "E: Package _________ has no installation candidate" error. what's going on?
<EduardoCintas78> MaartenLx: now I can do evryting I need
<MaartenLx> I'm only a casual linux user anyways, I hate rebooting so I never put it on my desktop because of gaming..... but now that I have a decent dual core laptop with 4 Gb of ram that I reboot all the time I decided it is time for a linux partition again.
<EduardoCintas78> MaartenLx: only missing a flash editor
<MaartenLx> flash.... hmmmm.... did they ever fix that for x64 versions of linux?
<MaartenLx> I guess i'll find out soon enough :P
<EduardoCintas78> MaartenLx: player works ok, but I need an authoring tool
<MaartenLx> right
<EduardoCintas78> ubox: don't let me alone
<EduardoCintas78> MaartenLx: can u share folders?
<MaartenLx> EduardoCintas78: Haven't tried yet. I do know I had trouble with that before, especially since Windows Vista and above use 128 bit encryption on windows networking as opposed to 56 bit encryption before..... I am just going to presume that that has been resolved a long time ago and mess with it later :P
<MaartenLx> reboot time, compiz installed.
<EduardoCintas78> anyone can share folders?
<artophats> hey everyone. I cannot install any new packages in my fresh Kubuntu 9.10 install. The KDE Firefox installer brings up a message that says "Requested packages are already installed." Attempting to install anything from the terminal results in a "E: Package _________ has no installation candidate" error. what's going on?
<EduardoCintas78> artophats: what version of firefox u have installed?
<artophats> EduardoCintas78: I don't -- Firefox doesn't come installed on the latest release.
<EduardoCintas78> artophats: but your system state that it is istalles
<EduardoCintas78> artophats: that weird
<artophats> EduardoCintas78: Yeah. When I try to install the MP3 plugins konquerer recommended, it also told me they were already installed, but they weren't
<EduardoCintas78> artophats: try apt-get clean
<EduardoCintas78> artophats: apt-get update
<EduardoCintas78> artophats: to refresh packages list
<artophats> EduardoCintas78: which one? apt-get clean or apt-get update?
<EduardoCintas78> artophats: both
<boomernang> Hi, I've recently installed 9.10. It's great except I can't get sound in flash videos!(the videos work fine)! MP3 & KDE sounds work fine aswell so it's not a driver issue atleast.. Just need to be pointed in right direction please! I've tried installing alsa-oss and libflashsupport, both not giving me sound after restarting browser.. Any ideas??
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: I have te same isue
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: try open the mixer
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: I can't open KMIX or the pulse audio volume controller.. my soundcard is USB external
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: I used to have 1 line volumen to low
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: and u can't controll the volume at all from kde?
<boomernang> im guessing alsa has no elements for my soundcard to be controlled via software.. but thats not a problem.. What I think might be happening is something to do with default cards with alsa
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: try alsamix from  konsole
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: no such command
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: alsamixer sry
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: that's fine. I'm 99% sure alsa can't control my soundcard via software.. I've got volume controls on the unit it self
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: flash player is using a separate chanel of rest of the system in my case
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: named PCM in kmix
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: I can't help u any further
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: u haven't a internal to test?
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: ah ok.. so you got it working now?               im really annoyed because i had sound working in 9.04 somehow without too much mucking around
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: yes I only put high all volumes on kmix
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: and now works well
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: can u share folders?
<boomernang> yeah ive got internal realtek, but it is disabled in bios. will give that a try now...  the problem is I installed kubuntu with my midi keyboard plugged in.. that uses snd-usb-audio as well and it is a higher priority in /proc/asound/cards
<EduardoCintas78> EduardoCintas78: from dolphin?
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: did you install any other codecs apart from flash-installer?
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: not manually
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: could be something auto installeed
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: just the pop up for mp3 and stuff when you open up konqueror?
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: yes
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: can u share folders?
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: yeah!
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: can u help me please to check my config?
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: I trying to share folder for weeks
<EduardoCintas78> boomernang: but no sucess
<boomernang> EduardoCintas78: give me 5-10mins, just gonna get this organised and ill come back and PM you
<EduardoCintas78> ok
<mark_> Would anyone be able to point me in the direction of enabling a preview of the applications located in the taskbar? I presume it has something to do with your theme and / or desktop effects?
<mark_> Talking about themes, I noticed in Desktop Settings, that when I click on new theme and install new themes, they do not then appear as an option to choose from
<RussellAlan> oh@koh-buntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kvirc
<RussellAlan> [sudo] password for koh:
<RussellAlan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RussellAlan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBotK1> RussellAlan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RussellAlan> What resource is using it?
<RussellAlan> how can I resolve this?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mark_> found it! :)
<captain_haddock> just upgraded to karmic and can't get past the login screen.. known issue?
<anthony__> hello im running kubunt 9.10 and im havin trouble with guildwars. i have it installed and it runs but only getting 7 fps..
<anthony__> any suggestions?
<anthony__> ugh
<anthony__> ive gotten this far with out any help...
<anthony__> so if some 1 could help me before i rage and destroy my cpu it would be nice
<anthony__> FUCK ATLEAST WITH WINDOWS I GET A GOD DAMN ANSWER!!!
<anthony__> LINUX SUCKS
<anthony__> LINUX SUCKS
<FloodBotK1> anthony__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anthony__> LINUX SUCKS
<anthony__> LINUX SUCKS
<captain_haddock> idiot
<amik> no, frustrated user. he was open-minded enough to try something different, and it sucked for his purposes, and couldn't get any assistance.
<hagabaka> weeeee
<noaXess> good morning
<amik> howdy
<noaXess> is a dfault karmic installation based on ext4 fs? what if i upgrade from 9.04 with a ext3.. any problems?
<amik> I think I've seen the installer use ext4 by default, yes
<amik> but it still supports ext3 of course - u can upgrade with no problem
<amik> what changed is only the default for newly created partitions
<amik> is anyone here familiar with the kde bootup sequence?
<Tm_T> asku: what about it?
<Tm_T> moi asku
<amik> where does plasma get started?
<asku> mo
<Tm_T> asku: I think it's in startkde script, but not 100 % sure
<amik> asku is not here, and I'm the one asking :-)
<amik> I don't see it there...
<Tm_T> amik: ah, sorry, was tabfill failure
<amik> I managed to track down how startkde is called, but don't see any relevant mention of plasma in the script
<Tm_T> amik: what's the problem?
<amik> lack of knowledge? ;-)
<Tm_T> amik: I mean, why you need to find where plasma is launched?
<amik> I'm trying to figure out if/how to make netbook and desktop appear as options in the login menu
<Tm_T> amik: it's option in systemsettings, isn't that enough?
<amik> which option?
<contrast> Greets, everyone.
<Tm_T> amik: systemsettings -> Desktop -> Workspace
<contrast> Anyone know why Shoutcast wouldn't be showing up in Amarok?
<amik> Tm_T: don't see any Workspace under Desktop
<Tm_T> amik: hmmm, which KDE version you have?
<amik> karmic
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> hmmmm, then I don't know, sorry
<amik> and I don't see it in jaunty either
<contrast> Arg, nevermind. Just saw that it's due to Shoutcast's b.s. licensing. : \
<RussellAlan> anyone want to assist with a vnc server on kubuntu?
<RussellAlan> i did a install off tightvnc "sudo apt-get install tightvncserver"
<amik> RussellAlan: *want* or *can* ? :-)
<RussellAlan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304871/
<amik> what's the problem? missing docs warning?
<amik> Tm_T: oops, u were asking about kde version... it's 4.3.2 on both karmic and jaunty
<RussellAlan> I'm not sure
<RussellAlan> I haven't setup a vnc server on linux before, and im tired, need a guide ;-)
<RussellAlan> Did that show a full install
<amik> RussellAlan: as the author of vnc2go, I had my share of dealing with vnc... on kubuntu, it always sucked. the built in ones have been broken for a few releases...
<amik> although, the current one sorta works
<RussellAlan> current one?
<RussellAlan> is there a preinstalled?
<RussellAlan> just a remote desktop?
<amik> if it's just for simple light use/testing, u can use it
<amik> yep, it's in the menus, called krfb (desktop sharing)
<amik> it's a couple of checkboxes away...
<RussellAlan> ahh i see it.
<amik> if u'r tired and not in the mood for messing with configurations, try using that first
<RussellAlan> yeah, well it's not jus tbeing tired =D it is that someone is on that machine, a non linux female
<RussellAlan> sitting next to me and yes im tired, had knee surgery on tuesday =P
<amik> note than in linux vnc's will open a new session when connecting, unless u configure it to connect to an existing session... that's where icky configurations start popping up
<amik> Tm_T: I see in the Desktop Theme Details (as opposed to Desktop) configuration applet, there's a drop down for themes with Air, Oxygen, and Air for netbooks - is that what u were referring to? too bad the apply button is always grayed out
<RussellAlan> yeah that works, but i'd like a constant server running, can i configure kfrb to do that?
<amik> what do u mean by constant?
<RussellAlan> as in a server that stays open, no invitation needed, i guess ill configure it tomorrow
<amik> there's a checkbox for not requiring invitations
<memenode> damn
<memenode> I opted for ubuntu and installed it but now I'm second guessing it and am tempted to install kubuntu after all
<asrafel> hi all
<amik> hi
<amik> memenode: asserting ur choice is a good thing :-)
<RussellAlan> hmm i dont like that program
<RussellAlan> maybe because the system is running 9.10
<RussellAlan> and not up to par.
<brunosimoes> i m tried to run a webstart javaws http://...
<brunosimoes> but nothing happends
<amik> RussellAlan: it's simplistic and a bit annoying, but does the basic job
<RussellAlan> yeah,
<RussellAlan> but
<RussellAlan> didn't you say there was a more effective yet more configuration required app?
<brunosimoes> i prefer when i have errors
<amik> there are various, tightvnc is good too
<RussellAlan> well i installed tightvnc, unless that paste that i showed you earlier said otherwise.
<RussellAlan> want to help me set it up?
<RussellAlan> or "can" you help me?
<RussellAlan> =D
<amik> I don't remember it by heart, there's probably a tutorial out there for how to set it up...
<amik> basically setting up passwords, and possibly an X setting or two
<RussellAlan> yeah
<RussellAlan> well thanks man, cheers
<amik> cheers, and easy recovery :-)
 * RussellAlan gives up the idea of vnc due to ... well using the os by itself.
<brunosimoes> anyone knows where is the Java control painel ?
<amik> brunosimoes: I don't remember seeing one...
<brunosimoes> so that may be the reason
<Squarc> sooo, what are the reactions about the 9.10 upgrades?
<amik> brunosimoes: it doesn't mean it's not available, just that I didn't see it :-)
<Mamarok> Squarc: that's more a question for the discussion channel: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Squarc> okies :)
<amik> Mamarok: why is discussing kubuntu 9.01 upgrades off-topic? I thought that was for taking offline discussions on cats, windows, earplugs...
<MidnightAssassin> Hai guys
<Mamarok> amik: because this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<Ramblurr> in 9.10, kpackagekit  cannot download any packages.. it complains that it cannot connect to the internet: http://imagebin.ca/view/L-Y7zi9.html
<Mamarok> amik: the -offtopic is for all discussions about Kubuntu that are not support
<Ramblurr> it looks like it is trying to use some proxy
<Mamarok> hi Ramblurr
<Squarc> Mamarok: so I should say: Can anyone help me? by telling how he/she feels about the new 9.10 upgrade?
<amik> Mamarok: ah, ok
<Ramblurr> Mamarok: 'lo :-)
<Mamarok> Squarc: no, and now you are getting offtopic :)
<Mamarok> Ramblurr: this might be a problem with the mirror, try changing the mirror server you use
<amik> Ramblurr: why is it looking at localhost? is ur network up and running?
<Mamarok> since there still is a quite heavy load on those servers right now
<Mamarok> amik: I don't think he would be asking here if it weren't
<amik> Mamarok: his imagebin shows it's looking for us.archive.ubuntu.com at 127.0.0.1... maybe he's on a different machine :-)
<Ramblurr> amik: yes, its working fine. aptitude from the cli works fine
<amik> or maybe he didn't have network setup when first ran kpackagekit and it cached the wrong address?
<amik> maybe try changing the mirror it uses (and possibly changing back later)?
<Mamarok> amik: guess what I suggested earlier...
<amik> I think I'm becoming off-topic :'-(
<sysadmin> eello
<Guest33591> ???
<Mamarok> hi Guest33591
<Mamarok> you need a unique nick, and this one is already taken
<Guest33591> aaahhh
<amik> brunosimoes: the java control panel is in the k menu
<bolshevikgypsy> hey fellas im experiencing some problems with kopete
<bolshevikgypsy> im new to kde
<Mamarok> bolshevikgypsy: what problems?
<Freyr> hi there
<bolshevikgypsy> ive just switched from windows seven. Well kopete doesnt sign at all
<Freyr> what is akonadi server ?
<amik> brunosimoes: the control panel and policy under settings, and webstart under internet
<amik> Ramblurr: any progress?
<bolshevikgypsy> ive entered my email and password it says that its signing in but it doesnt show anything at all. So i downloaded pidgin and it works just fine with msn protocol. I would rather use kopete to experience kde's integrated apps
<Freyr> and why starts when konversation is started ?
<bolshevikgypsy> hey freyer
<giovanni> hi
<bolshevikgypsy> any clues on how to fix this issue
<bolshevikgypsy> ./
<bolshevikgypsy> im using jaunty jackalope btw
<brunosimoes> amik: i only have openJDK webstart there. it contains only a certificates window
<Mamarok> bolshevikgypsy: I think for now you will need Pidgin for msn, seems it doesn't work with kopete yet
<amik> brunosimoes: oh, I check Sun JDK
<bolshevikgypsy> yeah i was thinking of dicarding it
<bolshevikgypsy> in my side of the globe people mostly use msn
<bolshevikgypsy> *on
<bolshevikgypsy> what really induced me to find out if i can fix this is the need to integrate apps with kontact(which i am still exploring) can kontact also integrate and extract contact lists from pidgin
<amik> bolshevikgypsy: I like pidgin also because I can use the same app on both linux and windows (same with firefox, thunderbird...) - I find it convenient
<bolshevikgypsy> yeah but i want to learn to use kontact so what i primarily wished to find out was whether pidgin can be integrated with kontact like kopete can be and extract your contact lists from it?
<danielsp> in gparted, can't see my partitions‎ anymore! but fdisk -l  shows them all (after resizing my Partions)
<jack_spratt> I just upgraded to karmic, now i boot to cli login with X error 'no screens found. Can someone help me config X please, I don't care if its just to set it to use vesa but I REALLY need my system back if possible
<idyllic> danielsp: did you do your partition table?
<danielsp> I don't know that
<danielsp> My problem is exxact like  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537591
<Freyr> jack_spratt: reinstall your drivers for the video card
<jack_spratt> Freyr: how?
<amik> jack_spratt: and/or see if u have any xorg.conf backups u can use (some apps that change it make a backup first)
<jack_spratt> Freyr: I'm using the onboard video on this computer
<Freyr> jack_spratt: try to do what amik suggested
<jack_spratt> Freyr: Can't I just set it to use VESA for now? I just need it back fast
<Tm_T> bolshevikgypsy: no, pidgin doesn't talkthe way Kontact understands
<amik> jack_spratt: it would be fastest and easiest if there's a backup configuration. just copy the file and reboot.
<Mamarok> bolshevikgypsy: I don't know if you can export those contacts to another format, maybe
<jack_spratt> amik: there is xorg.conf.dist-upgrade 200910292310
<jack_spratt> amik: thats the only backup that I can see
<jack_spratt> amik: shall I rename and use that one?
<amik> jack_spratt: make a backup copy of the current xorg.conf (just in case), then copy yesterday's backup over xorg.conf and reboot
<amik> jack_spratt: (better to always keep the copies, and not just rename or overwrite)
<jack_spratt> amik: OK done that, backed up the current one to .old, coped the dist-upgrade backup to xorg.conf, now rebooting. I don't think it'll work but I hope so
<bolshevikgypsy> ok thank you
<jack_spratt> amik: yup same error: fatal server error: no screens found ........ giving up. xinit: no such file or directory (errorno 2): unable to connect to X server, xinit: No such process (errorno 3): server error
<amik> jack_spratt: u can try maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' or something like that
<kwyjibo> trying to get kubuntu installed via wubi. this is the most frustrating thing i have ever encountered. crash crash crash. infinite install loop. wipe my install... crash. repeat.
<amik> kwyjibo: and I was hoping they fixed this in karmic... I never got a normal wubi install with jaunty :-(
<jack_spratt> amik: that command just gives a newline, no output at all
<jack_spratt> amik: maybe x is not installed or not properly installed???
<kwyjibo> amik: ouch
<amik> jack_spratt: I'm afraid I'm not enough of an expert... can anyone else join in?
<kwyjibo> all i want to do is see kwin's desktop compositing, something that virtualbox won't do
<MinusSeven> i just installed kubuntu 9.10
<MinusSeven> I'm disappointed that it doesn't have wireless capability
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: thats not true it does
<jonathan__> im on karmic and have been since alpha 5
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: what kind of wifi card do you have?
<MinusSeven> i enabled it, but it doesn't try connecting
<MinusSeven> netgear
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: the plasma-widget-network-manager?
<Fusion> hello, can i ask a question about graphic card drivers?
<jonathan__> !ask | Fusion
<ubottu> Fusion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<idyllic> <jack_spratt> You have ur /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin?
<Martin-KangBlom> hi, short question: what is the md5sum of the kubuntu karmic x64 dvd?
<MinusSeven> yep
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: try replace that and install wicd instead
<jonathan__> !wicd | MinusSeven
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<hinkman> hi! yesterday i upgraded my kubuntu to karmic. during the install kdesudo crashed and the upgrade tool stalled. thus, i killed it. apt-get -f install or dpkg --configure -a wasn't able to fix all broken packages. so, i tried to run dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*. after a while, all packages installed. :-) do i have a fully working karmic now, or do i have to run some post install scripts?
<jonathan__> !info wicd | MinusSeven
<Fusion> Ok, will Ati radeon X1200 Work on Kubuntu?
<kwyjibo> !info wubi
<yofel> Martin-KangBlom: the md5sum is available on the download server
<ubottu> MinusSeven: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<ubottu> Package wubi does not exist in jaunty
<jonathan__> !wubi | kwyjibo
<ubottu> kwyjibo: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<MinusSeven> how do I get wicd?
<jack_spratt> idyllic: well that machine isn't connected to the internet, Im trying to get it wirelessly connected, then ill have to install lynx, and assuming that i can figure out how to operate it ill have to use it to paste the contents into pastebin for you
<MinusSeven> must be installed already
<kwyjibo> i don't suppose anyone knows how to avoid the infinite install loop when trying kubuntu via wubi?
<kwyjibo> it crashes at "configuring apt"
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: you can use the command line command sudo apt-get install wicd which will uninstall the plasma-widget-network-manager
<yofel> hinkman: hm... can check if the lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list contain karimic and not jaunty? Other than that just running 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to make sure should be fine.
<Martin-KangBlom> yofel| not for the dvd
<MarcoPau> one question about wicd: do we need to disable networkmanager and erase all settings in /etc/network/interfaces?
<yofel> Martin-KangBlom: where did you get the dvd from?
<MinusSeven> ok then, I'll try that, hopefully it works without the internet
<jonathan__> MarcoPau: its automatically installed the plasma-widget-network-manager
<MinusSeven> brb
<Martin-KangBlom> yofel: from torrent
<idyllic> <jack_spratt> How about running startx ? does it spit out anything?
<Fusion> @ kwyjibo. is this problem for 64 bit version?
<yofel> Martin-KangBlom: iirc torrents check the file hashes themselves so you should have a correct file.
<hinkman> yofel: contains karmic, update and dist-upgrade worked successfully
<yofel> hinkman: then you should be fine
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: you need to be connected to the net to pull the package from repos
<hinkman> thanks :-)
<MarcoPau> jonathan__: only in karmic or also in jaunty? I still have to upgrade
<jack_spratt> idyllic: yes: fatal server error: no screens found ........ giving up. xinit: no such file or directory (errorno 2): unable to connect to X server, xinit: No such process (errorno 3): server error
<kwyjibo> Fusion: oh. i hadn't thought about it. it's i386 version... but my hardware is i7
<idyllic> <jack_spratt> try run`  X -configure `
<jonathan__> MarcoPau: both i know jaunty for sure but not sure about karmic as the plasma widget nm works fine foe me
<kwyjibo> fusion: do you think it will be smoother if i try x64 installer?
<jack_spratt> idyllic: sudo?
<Fusion> Wow! Well i'm downloading the 64  bit version right now and i want to install via wubi!
<amik> kwyjibo: running i386 on either hardware should work fine. it's the 64 version (only possible on 64 hardware) that may have a bit more issues...
<idyllic> jack_spratt: su or sudo -i first then run X -configure
<Mamarok> Fusion: be aware that Wubi is slow, so if you have free space on your harddisk you should consider installing it on a separate partition
<MarcoPau> jonathan__: how do you launch it?
<Fusion> @ kwyjibo well i think the X64 version operates much better on i7
<jonathan__> MarcoPau: it should show up under the internet section and you can run it from there
<Ev0luti0n_> OMAGAD
<Ev0luti0n_> the new version rocks so much
<Mamarok> amik: what are you talking about, why should the 64bit version have issues?
<Ev0luti0n_> i am donating!
<Fusion> kwyjibo: is 15 Gb free space enough?
<kwyjibo> Fusion: i'm downloading it now.
<Ev0luti0n_> B E A U T I F U L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kwyjibo> Fusion: i would hope so, but what do i know?
<Ev0luti0n_> 9.10 FTW
<Mamarok> Fusion: yes, that should be enough, just little space for your data
<jack_spratt> idyllic: hmm ok, (EE) open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory, Backtrace.... Saw signal 11. Server aborting...Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Mamarok> Ev0luti0n_: please don't shout
<jonathan__> Ev0luti0n_: :) i agree
<Ev0luti0n_> Mamarok: don't shout? there is a reason to shout !!!!!!!!!
<Ev0luti0n_> :D
<kwyjibo> Mamarok: as far as using wubi at all, it's ideal for a Windows user who is considering switching, but wants to try it out safely. the speed hit is fine to me.
<Ev0luti0n_> i feel like jumping in fact
<Mamarok> Ev0luti0n_: not at all, it's not allowed here, so please respect that, support only
<MinusSeven> i'm back
<MinusSeven> said it couldn't find package wicd
<Ev0luti0n_> kay kay.....
<Fusion> kwyjibo: what about drivers?
<amik> Mamarok: because it does for me, and a couple other ppl complained as much yesterday. but it shouldn't matter much if he just wants to see how compositing looks...
<Mamarok> kwyjibo: trying out safely is done with the live CD, Wubi is just awfully slow
<jack_spratt> idyllic: looks like a fresh install is needed  }:'(
<jack_spratt> idyllic: what do you think?
<Mamarok> amik: I run Karmic 64bit since quite some time, never had any problems
<Fusion> Will Ati radeon X1200 work on kubuntu X64 under any circumstances?
<kwyjibo> Fusion: should be able to get them like a normal install. it just stores data in its virtual hard drive image
<amik> Mamarok: I'm happy for u :-)
<idyllic> jack_spratt: have u tried vesa driver?
<MinusSeven> is anyone here using wireless with kubuntu?
<idyllic> jack_spratt: we are kind of desperate D:
<Mamarok> Fusion: well, test the life CD to know
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: i am :(. is it still not working for you
<MinusSeven> nope, I tried sudo apt-get install wicd
<jack_spratt> idyllic: no i asked before how to do that but nobody answered. do you know how to make this computer use vesa instead?
<Fusion> kwyjibo: Good Idea!
<MinusSeven> but it said, couldn't find package wicd
<pawel_pfk_> Fusion: X1650 works wonderful here
<Mamarok> MinusSeven: do you have all repositories activated?
<kwyjibo> afk breakfasts
<yofel> MinusSeven: it will say that if you never had at least once an internet connection after install
<MinusSeven> no
<Mamarok> MinusSeven: you can check with 'aptitude show wicd'
<idyllic> jack_spratt: O_O how come they never told you? Nevermind, i pastebin for you lol
<MinusSeven> but do I need an internet connection?
<jack_spratt> idyllic: if I could get vesa working then I could get connected, download the iso and then do a fresh install
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: ya you do
<amik> Mamarok: my issues are mostly with flash, but I heard games have some issues as well with 64
<yofel> MinusSeven: for apt-get yes
<MinusSeven> but before I can access the internet I need wicd?
<jack_spratt> idyllic: thanks very much!!
<MinusSeven> sounds like a problem
<Mamarok> amik: well, since I use Chromium I have no problems with flash at all, and I don't use external games
<idyllic> jack_spratt: http://pastebin.ca/1649034 put this into ur xorg.conf
<Mamarok> this is a work computer
<jonathan__> no MinusSeven if you can wire yourself to the net for the time being to get wicd give it a shot
<yofel> MinusSeven: exactly what do you get right now? Does knetworkmanager at least show some networks?
 * Mamarok is off for breakfast
<idyllic> jack_spratt: comment out the current Device section in your xorg.conf as well
<MinusSeven> I added a wireless network
<MinusSeven> but it doesn't try to connect
<jack_spratt> idyllic: ok, I REALLY hope that nano is already installed
<yofel> MinusSeven: was the network hidden? It should find and list available ones
<MinusSeven> yes, but I entered in the SSID
<Fusion64> kwyjibo: Well My video Card Is kinda weird when it comes to driver.
<jonathan__> does it assk you for kwallet password to add the key to it so its saved in the future
<amik> Mamarok: flash bugs occur differently on different browsers? I thought it was the flash blob itself that was buggy (which may be wrong)
<franta> Hi there! Is there a way to make amarok play files from samba share?
<idyllic> MinusSeven: read the release note, the current plasma-network-manager has problem with hidden ESSID
<MinusSeven> surely, this isn't designed so you have to have internet access to be able to get internet access?
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: manually add the network to the list and instead of typing in the ssid hit scan and choose the network
<idyllic> MinusSeven: use the gnome version or wicd
<idyllic> jack_spratt: it is installed by default :)
<MinusSeven> it wouldn't let me choose the network from the scan
<MinusSeven> only other networks
<jack_spratt> idyllic: a hash at the start of each line will comment out correct?
<idyllic> jack_spratt: yeah
<jack_spratt> cool
<hemathor> is there a way to tell wubi to install from a local 9.10 iso-image instead of reloading it from the net again?
<jonathan__>  MinusSeven: like idyllic you might have to make the network unhidden for it to work. and i have had no issues with networks that arent hidden
<SunlessHalo> yo
<amik> hemathor: yes, I think it does when it's in the same folder or something like that
<MinusSeven> ok, i'll try that
<MinusSeven> and then hide it again?
<Fusion64> kwyjibo: Thanks for the help & good bye.
<SunlessHalo> please, i have a problem with HDA Intel sound... falls back on KDE boot since last 10 boots
<jack_spratt> idyllic: do I need to restart or should startx work?
<idyllic> MinusSeven: as long as u hide it, it wont work
<hemathor> amik: ok, i'll try that
<MinusSeven> ok brb'
<idyllic> jack_spratt:  preferably restart, but no harm startx first :)
<jack_spratt> idyllic: ok, progress...
<jonathan__> MinusSeven: dont hide it again as idyllic mentioned there seems to eb a bug with the current nm with hidden essid's
<Mamarok> lumprich: /query ubottu !md5sum
<idyllic> jack_spratt: Great news :) I will be here for another 15 mins if you still need my help. Having class later D:
<jack_spratt> idyllic: hallelujah - I've got a desktop
<tasslehoff> why is Desktop Search / Strigi in the System Settings, when no strigi stuff is installed with Kubuntu? If I enable it, it doesn't tell me I need to install packages either.
<amik> jack_spratt: what solved the problem at the end?
<jack_spratt> idyllic: hehe.
<idyllic> jack_spratt: high five!
<jack_spratt> amik, idyllic: well I have a desktop and I'm very happy.  However, I guess I shouldn;t stick to vesa forever
<idyllic> jack_spratt: time to fix your intel card driver/ xserver as well maybe
<hemathor> amik: seems to work, thx
<amik> hemathor: great :-)
<amik> jack_spratt: what was the problem? how did u solve it? (didn't follow the whole thread)
<SunlessHalo> please, could anybody attend my HDA missing sound issue?
<jack_spratt> idyllic: how do I do that?
<jack_spratt> amik: im just using vesa for now, the upgrade mangled my x configuration
<amik> jack_spratt: and how did u get this far? just replaced conf? or something more?
<idyllic> jack_spratt: not too sure. Reinstall the xserver-xorg package?
<kgeek> where can i find lanshark ?
<jack_spratt> amik: yes idyllic told me what to put in xorg.conf to set it to use vesa
<jonathan__> !info lanshark | kgeek
<ubottu> kgeek: Package lanshark does not exist in jaunty
<jonathan__> O_o bot hasnt been updated
<idyllic> kgeek: wireshark you mean?
<kgeek> !info blender | kgeek
<ubottu> kgeek: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.48a+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9881 kB, installed size 25480 kB
<amik> jack_spratt: cool, glad u made progress :-)
<kgeek> !info giver | amik
<ubottu> amik: giver (source: giver): simple file sharing desktop application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 144 kB, installed size 440 kB
<SunlessHalo> please, could anybody attend my HDA Intel (ALC660-VD) missing sound problem?
<jack_spratt> idyllic: im trying to get an internet connection. There are some problems in this x session (perhaps i should restart) I have four messages saying the system encountered a serious kernel problem, and the wireless wont connect, and it says the internal sound device has been removed
<amik> kgeek: huh?
<jack_spratt> idyllic: i think that ill try restarting
<idyllic> jack_spratt: @_@ if you have time and backup ready, i suggest reinstall.
<amik> jack_spratt, idyllic: maybe it's time they added a k/ubuntu-X-reconfigure, to do whatever magic it does when installing from scratch. I've looked for it many times...
<idyllic> jack_spratt: anyway, i gotta go for class.. see if i can see you online later D:
<kgeek> !info build-essential | kgeek
<ubottu> kgeek: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jack_spratt> idyllic: thanks so much for your help! It was fantastic!
<Mamarok> kgeek: you don't have to pipe yourself :)
<amik> idyllic: yah, thanx for helping where I failed :-)
<kgeek> !hi | Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Hagus> How do I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<jack_spratt> amik: personally I love the 'video' command in mandrake and pclos which gives you a nice, very simple graphical interface to save your video and X conf and test it before restarting
<jonathan__> !upgrade | Hagus
<ubottu> Hagus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<SunlessHalo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mamarok> kgeek: pleae don't abuse the bot
<jack_spratt> amik: that thing is absolutely magic
<jonathan__> ahhh bot hasnt been updated :(
<Hagus> ty jonathan__ :)
<jonathan__> no problem Hagus
<SunlessHalo> wtf is arts?
<yofel> kgeek: you can just /msg ubottu if you want to play with him
<yofel> *her
<Mamarok> Hagus: please see the website: http://kubunut.org, the first item has a link to the howto
<SunlessHalo> fokn
<Hagus> ty Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> you are welcome, Hagus :)
<Hagus> I have a dvd with ubuntu 9.10 alpha3 on it.
<SunlessHalo> i actually don't have *sound systems* option in system setting :\
<Mamarok> SunlessHalo: it's called Multimedia
<kgeek> yofel: i think /msg is not working with bot
<Mamarok> kgeek: yes it does
<yofel> kgeek: it is, it will send you a private message back
<Mamarok> I do this all the time
<kgeek> Mamarok: how ? give an example of !hi
<SunlessHalo> Mamarok: in that case, there is no ARTS option in there
<Mamarok> kgeek: /msg ubottu !hi
<kgeek> Mamarok: thx
<Mamarok> SunlessHalo: no, since phonon is the layer that configures alsa, arts is obsolete and not used anymore since quite some time
<SunlessHalo> Mamarok: okay, how will I bring my HDA sound to running?
<Mamarok> SunlessHalo: which Kubuntu do you use?
<SunlessHalo> Mamarok: Karmic x86.64
<Mamarok> SunlessHalo: also, what exactly is not working?
<amik> Mamarok: r u a k dev?
<Hagus> I take it that I should not lose my data by upgrading?
<jonathan__> !u | amik
<ubottu> amik: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<SunlessHalo> Mamarok: the Intel HDA falls back on boot, mp3/flash playback is not working then
<Mamarok> SunlessHalo: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<SunlessHalo> yes, apparently
<amik> Mamarok: Are you a KDE or Kubuntu developer?
<ghostcube> hi SunlessHalo
<Mamarok> well, unless you also use Gnome, there is no need for pulseaudio in Karmic
<SunlessHalo> Mamarok: a remark, i have no problem with sound on gnome
<Mamarok> SunlessHalo: did you read what I just said?
<SunlessHalo> Mamarok: I know, with installing gnome, many kde things started going weird
<Mamarok> you don't need pulseaudio in KDE, push it to the bottom, then remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc, then restart KDE
<SunlessHalo> okay
<Mamarok> SunlessHalo: and if you don't use Gnome, uninstall pulseaudio, it only causes trouble in KDE
<SunlessHalo> ehm, I'm not really willing to uninstall gnome :\
<SunlessHalo> what is the shell command for file removal? :-[
<SpiceMan> rm
<Mamarok> well, then do as I said earlier, or ask in #pulseaudio how to confire pulseaudio for KDE, but be prepared to spend an hour or so tweaking your stuff
<Mamarok> SunlessHalo: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<SpiceMan> that's package removal, not file
<SunlessHalo> its just so that i have installed ubuntu-desktop afterwards and some settings have been preset to gnome stuff instead...
<Mamarok> SpiceMan: right, I didn't read correctly, guess I need more coffee :)
<SunlessHalo> I'd rather use kde stuff but need gnome installed
<Mamarok> amik: I am not a developer, no, and that is not relevant in a support channel
<amik> Mamarok: ok, right, sorry
 * Mamarok gets more coffee
<SpiceMan> anyway... I'm using the 9.10 RC and want to upgrade to the final release (is there any real difference? /etc/debian_version holds "squeeze/sid")
<SunlessHalo> SpiceMan: sudo rm -r -f ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc   ?
<SpiceMan> apt-get upgrade says all is up-to-date
<SpiceMan> SunlessHalo: if it's your own home folder, you don't need sudo. and you can bundle -rf intead of -r -f
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<SunlessHalo> SpiceMan: understood
<SpiceMan> I would use -i instead of -f if you're not sure
 * SunlessHalo restart x
<SunlessHalo> btw
<SunlessHalo> ctrl+alt-backspace doesn't work anymore?
<SpiceMan> yofel: I see. no upgrade needed. I don't like /etc/debian_version content's though
<SpiceMan> contents, even
<yofel> SpiceMan: Ubuntu is based on Sid, so nothing you can do there
<yofel> it's the /debian/ version ^^
<SpiceMan> I see
<SpiceMan> thanks
<yofel> SpiceMan: /etc/lsb-release contains information about ubuntu, but doesn't indicate alpha/beta/...
<jack_spratt> since upgrading to karmic network manager cant connect wirelessly. It detects the available networks OK, but it gets to 'activating connection' then fails without an error and states disconnected. There is no encryption on this network
<yofel> sine those are more like snapshots of the repository
<jepong> hello... do anyone tried kubuntu mobile broadband?
<jepong> is it working now with karmic? thanks
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: can you wire uself to the network purge the plasma-widget-network-manager and then reinstalling
<jack_spratt> jonathan_: no, but I can connect it to another wireless device and use ICS maybe?
<SunlessHalo> didn't help :(
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: possible never tried that on kubuntu
<jack_spratt> jonathan_: I mean, it isnt impossible to get a wired connection, but id have to move my desktop onto another floor
<yofel> SunlessHalo: if you have pulse installed, did you check if the output isn't muted in pavucontrol ?
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: you rekon that would fix it? have you encountered this problem before?
<jack_spratt> purging i mean
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: how nabout if I downloaded the package and then transferred it onto this machine?
<SunlessHalo> yofel: i have both native and pulseaudio... the native one is preferred, but falls back by itself on start... gnome works wine with pulseaudio
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: its possible as it will get rid of all the old configurations and you will have the version in karmic
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: that can work as long as the package is a .deb
<jonathan__> or source code
<yofel> SunlessHalo: well, I have gnome here installed too, and sometimes pulse just mutes the main out by itself, I have to unmute it in pavucontrol to work
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: can you tell me where i can get the deb, and exactly what to do with it?
<yofel> I think it happens everytime pulse is updated
<SunlessHalo> yofel: I am mainly on kde... but the Intel HDA driver falls back constantly
<SunlessHalo> Mamarok: please, any advice?
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: nwm has been updated - it looks different
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: try this instead
<MarcoPau> I have been using this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pgquiles/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main ppa archive in my jaunty, may I not use it any more for karmic upgrade?
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: delete the wireless connection you probably have saved in the nm and re add it
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: after the upgrade they had all been deleted, so I had to add it initially, but Ill delete it and add it again
<yofel> MarcoPau: ppa's get disabled on upgrade to not cause problems, re-enable it again if you need it (and change jaunty into karmic if possible)
<MarcoPau> yofel: ok
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: OK I deleted and readded and it just hangs at activating and failsagain
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: according to synaptic network-manager is at version 0.8~a~git.2009101
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: hummm what kind of wifi card do you have
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: is that correct?
<jonathan__> no its not its 0.9
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: do you have an ethernet jack on ur machine
<yasin> hi. ubuntu 9.10 installing but frequency out of range bug. help!!
<jack_spratt> jonathan: ralink
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: yes
<amik> jack_spratt: with all the time you're spending trying to fix the broken upgrade video, wireless, etc., perhaps it would be simpler to make a fresh install? just a thought. does wireless work from a liveCD?
<EagleScreen> i have 0.8~a~git.2009101 in karmic
<jonathan__> EagleScreen: did you upgrade
<jonathan__> i did a clean install and have been on since alpha 5
<jack_spratt> amik: i dont have a connection to download the iso at the moment on my only machine with a burner. Im using IRC on my netbook, and im downloading an iso onto this and when thats done ill ferry it accross to the broken rig and burn it. If by that stage the other issues arent fixed then I guess Ill do a fresh install.
<EagleScreen> lets try to upgrade right now..
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: wire yourself to the network and run any updates
<jack_spratt> amik: In the last two months I've had 3 fresh installs, and lost about 2tb of data!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yofel> jonathan__: the version of the plasma widget is 0.9, NM is 0.8~a~git... like jack_spratt said
 * jack_spratt holds on to his sanity
<ulysses__> i have also network-manager Version: 0.8~a~git.20091013t193206.679d548-0ubuntu1 (yesterday upgraded from jaunty to karmic)
<EagleScreen> oh you mean the kde widget
<kgeek> !info sound
<ubottu> Package sound does not exist in jaunty
<jonathan__> ya EagleScreen im on the kde one
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: you on the kde nm or gnome
<EagleScreen> me too, i was looking at network-manager (core)
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement karmic
 * SunlessHalo is getting upset with the non working audio :(
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: erm, im in kubuntu, talking about the applet/manager in the tray
<amik> jack_spratt: ouch... how much of the is related to the upgrade? btw, u can use a usb stick isntead of a burner if u have one available.
<jonathan__> the plasma-widget-network-manager
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: right clicking doesnt give me any app info so im not quite sure
<SunlessHalo> Mamarok: could you help me a bit more?
<jack_spratt> amik: ah, good point.
<jonathan__> jack_spratt: run apt-cache policy plasma-widget-network-manager in commandline
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<jonathan__> SunlessHalo: she went to get some coffee
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: ok
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svn1029786+ag1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 832 kB, installed size 3472 kB
<ulysses__> plasma-widget-network-manager: Version: 0.9~svn1029786+ag1-0ubuntu1
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: as sudo?
<jonathan__> no
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-networkmanagement does not exist in jaunty
<jonathan__> anywho i need to go grab lunch before my next lecture
<jonathan__> ill be back later
<amik> jack_spratt: karmic has usb creator built-in (if it survived the upgrade process)
<asdzxc> hi
<asdzxc> how can i remove 'auto eth0' from network manager ?
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: installed 0.9 svn....
<jack_spratt> amik: oh yes, just found it - usb startup disk creator
<jack_spratt> amik: makes a nice change from having to use unetbootin via wine!
<asdzxc1> hi, how can i remove 'auto eth0' from network manager ?
<allee-k_> asdzxc1:  hackish: add an eth0 entry to /etc/network/interfaces and network manager then ignores eth0 ;)
<amik> jack_spratt: or usb-creator (gtk) which I had to use yesterday on jaunty. but sure nice to see it included.
<jack_spratt> jonathan__: is that what you wanted to know?
<asdzxc1> allee-k_: i don't want from it to ignore eth0
<asdzxc1> allee-k_: i just want to disable/remove 'auto eth0' connection
<yofel> jack_spratt: he's already gone
<asdzxc1> cos it is still connecting to auto eth0 and ignores my wired connection
<jack_spratt> yofel: - ? do you know why?
<yofel> jack_spratt: [11:27:45] <jonathan__> anywho i need to go grab lunch before my next lecture
<yofel> [11:27:48] <jonathan__> ill be back later
<jack_spratt> yofel: I dont seem to have got that message. Thanks for passing it on
<kgeek> yo!
<yofel> jack_spratt: np
<allee-k_> asdzxc1: sorry, no idea how to do it with plasma-networkmanager.  Just curious: why do you plugin the cable if the first place?
<allee-k_> asdzxc1: ... if you want to ignore the wired connection
<asdzxc1> allee-k_: i have my own wired connection denifed
<asdzxc1> but network manager is ignoring it and still enablig 'auto eth0'
<Squeak> mornin' everyone
<Squeak> is there anyone around who uses ktorrent?
<asdzxc1> allee-k_: i don't know where it gets that auto eth0, i cannot see it anywhere in config files
<yofel> Squeak: me sometimes
<Squeak> since I upgraded to Karmic, suddenly firefox won't open torrents in ktorrent
<yofel> Squeak: set it to open them in ktorrent?
<Squeak> the application association is still there,
<Squeak> in exactly the same way as it used to be
<Squeak> and firefox saves them to /tmp in the same way as it should, but it just never gets to ktorrent
<yofel> hm, no idea, I set it manually to open them with ktorrent and it works now
<kubunter> hello everyone
<Squeak> i'll try deleting the association and readding it
<SunlessHalo> please, help me with the sound :(
<yofel> SunlessHalo: did you actually check if anything is muted in alsamixer? and did you try pavucontrol?
<SunlessHalo> of course
<Squeak> no, no luck
<yofel> Squeak: and if you tell firefox to open the files with ktorrent?
<SunlessHalo> HDA sound doesn't load, it falls back to pulseaudio, which allows system bell to play, but the playback, flash and so doesn
<Squeak> that's what i've done
<Squeak> SunlessHalo: I had that problem when I updated
<SunlessHalo> and how did you reslove?
<Squeak> damn, sorry
<Squeak> I missed the bit where you said you'd tried pavucontrol
<Squeak> I finally got it fixed by installing that and unmuting the pulse volume
<Squeak> yofel - it still just saves the file to /tmp but ktorrent never opens it
<yofel> o.O
<kgeek> yofel: i want help with filesharing ..on LAN ..!!don't tell me the samba tweak.tell me some  other method
<reinhold> I have a problem with suspending my Acer laptop: Whenever I suspend and try to wake it up, I end up at the KDM login screen rather than in my previous session... Any idea?
<kgeek> kubunter: is it rupa or harry
<yofel> kgeek: err... I'm no expert, you could either use samba or NFS or install an ssh server to a machine and transfer files over sftp
<kgeek> yofel: ch that's to the answer   to  my question
<tarifador> anybody!!!
<tarifador> ipmasq is deleted from sources list
<tarifador> how can i share internet???
<tarifador> please help
<kgeek> tarifador: pls..update ..first ..it willl be done ...
<yofel> !info ipmasq
<ubottu> ipmasq (source: ipmasq): securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-7ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 77 kB, installed size 616 kB
<yofel> !info ipmasq karmic
<ubottu> Package ipmasq does not exist in karmic
<kgeek> tarifador: ($ sudo aptitude update) after that will be done go for ($ sudo aptitude install update)
<tarifador> its done
<tarifador> ipmasq is deleted
<tarifador> http://packages.ubunut.com/search?keywords=ipmasq
<tarifador> exist in others version
<kgeek> tarifador: alright ..
<yofel> probably unmaintained, it's gone from debian/sid too
<tarifador> what can i do... whitout that :s
<tarifador> ipmasq is realesed in 2000
<tarifador> the last
<yofel> tarifador: you could try to install the jaunty version, it *should* work (no guarantees though)
<tarifador> 8 years old without update
<tarifador> in jounty its works
 * SunlessHalo is a coward
<SunlessHalo> and pavucontrol did help
<tarifador> but i update to koala
<SunlessHalo> thanks
<yofel> SunlessHalo: :)
<tarifador> and surprice
<yofel> SunlessHalo: I had that often during the dev cycle, it's annoying -.-
<SunlessHalo> -.-
<Creap> kdesu froze while upgrading to 9.10
<tarifador> please help!! share internet connection
<Creap> I still have Distribution Upgrade running
<Creap> but it's frozen
<Creap> what do you suggest? killing it?
<borhie> mana
<tarifador> Heeeelp meee xD
<borhie> hi
<yofel> tarifador: did you try installing the jaunty version?
<yofel> tarifador: just download the package from packages.ubuntu.com and install it
<tarifador> uuu
<tarifador> i see
<tarifador> i probe
<tarifador> wait me please xD
<theseus2> hi, are there still problems with kpackagekit in Kubuntu 9.10? I upgraded yesterday and cannot install anything with kpackagekit.
<tarifador> yofel?
<tarifador> thanks
<tarifador> was easy
<tarifador> !!!
<tarifador> :P
<yofel> :)
<FloodBotK1> tarifador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theseus2> ok if nobody answers I think there are no known problems with kpackagekit in 9.10?
<yofel> theseus2: it works fine here
<yofel> (I don't use it that often though)
<theseus2> ;-)
<robin0800> sudo aptitude update and sudo amptitude safe-upgrade or sudo amptitude install  (package name)
<yofel> well, gotta run, bbl
<Mamarok> robin0800: check yur typos
 * Mamarok should check hers
<hackndoes> Hi everyone, i used the debian driver finder and saw this output - http://pastebin.com/m7bf818ed
<hackndoes> not i guess it says i don't have the "nVidia Corporation	G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]	" driver installed and i do have the nvidia 8800 gt card in the machine
<Mamarok> hackndoes: and what is the debian driver finder?
<hackndoes> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx
<hackndoes> you put the output of lspci -n to it and it tells you what is installed and what is not
<Mamarok> right, how about aptitude search nvidia?
<hackndoes> Mamarok: well becuase i already have and it says i have nvidia-glx-185 installed
<theseus2> thanks "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" worked for me, it has removed libdirac0c2a and now everything works fine :)
<Mamarok> hackndoes: because that tool fails on alomost all my lspci list, and everything works just fine here, so I wouldn't trust that too much
<Mamarok> hackndoes: do you have graphic problems?
<hackndoes> Mamarok: OK great thanks, so what i have installed is correct for my card?
<Mamarok> most likely, yes
<hackndoes> no but i didnt yet pushed it to extreme, only just installed kubuntu less then a week ago and i am constantly working (when not at work) :)
<hackndoes> so no exhusting is done to it
<Mamarok> hackndoes: you do have Karmic, do you?
<hackndoes> yes of course, when it was still in RC
<Mamarok> ok, then it's most likely the latest driver available in the repos
<hackndoes> yes probably, it's great drivers are also kept in repos, i mean third party drivers
<omar> Hi all.
<omar> I have a problem with my laptop.
<omar> I just installed Kubuntu-Desktop on it and it refuses now to connect to my wireless lan.
<omar> For some reason.
<omar> Hello?
<omar> Anyone here?
<oduda> karmic koala is too slow to install on a i865g graphics card
<oduda> me omar how are you ? (im here needing help too :)
<omar> Hi :)
<omar> Can you help me with my issue?
<oduda> i can try but i cant promisse ok ?
<omar> oduda: 'kay
<oduda> omar:so ?
<omar> oduda: Although I'm 100% sure I've entered the correct password for my WPA2 security setting.
<omar> oduda: It's not accepting it for some reason.
<omar> oduda: the wireless is detected though.
<oduda> omar: which hardware ?
<omar> oduda: regarding what? My wireless card?
<eos> and your rooter too I suppose
<omar> oduda: My reuter is a Thomson Speedtouch.
<oduda> omar: now i already have a wifi working and was too easy to setup it, oh yes, mine is Cisco/Linksys
<oduda> hmmmm seeing some configs...
<omar> oduda: it used to work magically on Gnome though.
<oduda> omar: are you having problem only at Kubuntu ?
<omar> oduda: yes
<oduda> omar: stranger... they are so equal...
<oduda> omar: im just using wpa2 too, but with mixed mode turned on (Linksys have this)
<oduda> omar:Encryption: TKIP + AES
<oduda> omar: are you there?
<omar> oduda: yes, I am.
<hackndoes> if there are people here that are involved in development of kde
<omar> oduda: excuse me?
<oduda> omar: no problem
<iWolf> Hello
<iWolf> I just installed
<hackndoes> i would suggest for them to sit down and write a good outlook like email client, but that is very much resembles outlook, that will bring so many users to linux
<iWolf> And my screen flashes
<iWolf> Desktop Visible
<iWolf> Just Flashes Alot
<hackndoes> it should also totally be compatible with outlook
<Jesper_x> hey guyz
<jarl> hacknodes: thanks for your tips...
<jarl> Jesper_x: hey...
<iWolf> Hello,
<oduda> omar: did you try something new with your router ?
<omar> oduda: like what?
<oduda> omar: all configs at "automatic"
<omar> oduda: I don't understand.
<iWolf> Can i get some help here
<oduda> omar: all configurations at you default state, factory defaults
<jarl> iWolf: can you be more specific?
<iWolf> I have installed Kubuntu
<iWolf> When i boot up,
<iWolf> The screen starts to flash
<omar> oduda: yes, I haven't been tinkering with it a lot.
<iWolf> Im checking my install disk
<oduda> omar: without passwords and security at the beginning ?
<SunlessHalo> LOL
<iWolf> If i boot from LiveCD, its fine
<SunlessHalo> WHY AM I WRITING IN CAPS WHEN CAPS INDICATOR IS DOWN? -.-
<omar> oduda: it has the authentication thing. (Username and Password)
<jarl> iWolf: Have no idea?
<iWolf> Dell C400
<iWolf> NVidia
<jarl> iWolf: flash? like a camera flash?
<iWolf> Its constant
<jarl> constant what?
<iWolf> Flashing
<oduda> omar: you cant let it with no security ?
<iWolf> Screen goes black, here's the desktop again
<iWolf> Like a strop
<iWolf> strobe*
<omar> oduda: I don't see how that's relevant.
<omar> oduda: in order to access I should first be connected to it ya know.
<iWolf> Any idea?
<jarl> iWolf: so it flashes and the goes black and stays black, is that it?
<omar> access *it*
<iWolf> No
<iWolf> Its like a strobe
<oduda> omar: trying at the start of setup with no security... and so setting up the securities
<jarl> iWolf: OK, it sounds like it can cause damage to the screen.
<iWolf> Its not like, bright light flashing
<iWolf> Its just its the desktop
<iWolf> Is there possibly anyway I can fix this?
<jarl> iWolf: ok
<iWolf> Im checking some forums, nothing so far
<oduda> refresh rate ? may be that ?
<jarl> iWolf:  have you installed closed source binary driver?
<jarl> iWolf: I believe the live CD is using open source driver
<iWolf> Im using nVidia
<oduda> wrong refresh rate ?
<jarl> iWolf: nVidia driver?
<iWolf> Correct
<jarl> iWolf: Try the open source driver
<iWolf> So, how do i do that
<iWolf> Also, I cant access the K menu
<iWolf> LiveCD its perfectly fine
<rosco_y> Is anyone using the Adobe AIR application?
<jarl> iWolf: what do you mean by can't access K-menu?
<iWolf> I click on the KDE icon
<iWolf> Nothing Shows Up
<iWolf> (Menu)
<jarl> iWolf: what kubuntu version?
<iWolf> 9.10
<rosco_y> iWolf: I saw something like that once--the monitor needed to be adjusted via the buttons on the monitor
<iWolf> Its a Dell C400 (Laptop)
<rosco_y> But as I recall, the KDE Icon was nearly out of sight too
<iWolf> The Whole Desktop Was Visible
<SmokeyD_> Hey people. What is a quick way in the commandprompt to check if a host is up? Right now I am using ping -c1, but is there a quicker way? I am writing a script to check this
<jarl> iWolf: To uninstall binary driver, I guess you do it the same as you installed it, that is, ...
<iWolf> ?
<iWolf> I cant access applications
<oduda> people i just found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794852
<jarl> K-menu -> Applications -> System -> Hardware Driver, then click on deactivate ...
<jarl> Of coursse that is difficult when you cant hit the K-menu.
<oduda> about the flashing screen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794852
<ulysses__> iWolf: try Alt+F1 keycombo top open K menu
<ulysses__> -p
<iWolf> Alright
<jarl> iWolf: see also odudas link.
<iWolf> Alright
<oduda> sorry enter your chat :-)
<iWolf> So from there
<iWolf> Open the terminal
<iWolf> And edit that file
<jarl> I also have some flickering (kind of like interlacing) on my laptop sometimes (ATI), when I hit CTRL+ALT+F1 then CTRL+ALT+F7 it's gone.
<iWolf> nVidia
<iWolf> Whats FloodBotK1 Doing?
<jarl> iWolf: no idea
<iWolf> For my problem, or FloodBot
<iWolf> :P
<jarl> iWolf: no idea about FloodBot
<iWolf> Its opening Hardware Drivers
<oduda> strange problems have strange solutions :-)
<oduda> install of kubuntu is flashing and then stay almost freeze that so slow to install (screens)
<oduda> lefting bye people !
<iWolf> Also
<iWolf> Left side with time + widgets
<iWolf> Is moved to the left
<jarl> iWolf: who are you talking to?
<jarl> iWolf: is that additional problems with your installation?
<iWolf> Should i just use Ubuntu, and install KDE?
<iWolf> Load the module with the following options:
<iWolf> options nvidia NVreg_RegistryDwords="PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"
<iWolf> I had the same problem, it's gone now
<jarl> iWolf: No that would be the same end-result. Try uninstall the binary nVidia, or reinstall Kubuntu without installing the binary nVidia driver
<iWolf> How?
<abstrait> for french?
<iWolf> ?
<jarl> iWolf: how what?
<iWolf> <jarl> iWolf: No that would be the same end-result. Try uninstall the binary nVidia, or reinstall Kubuntu without installing the binary nVidia driver
<iWolf> [7:12am] <iWolf> How?
<hackndoes> i have installed kubuntu when it was 2 days from launch (as RC) and then used the hardware drivers to install my nvidia driver and it installed correctly
<hackndoes> i now have the nvidia driver build 185 installed
<iWolf> It cant find any drivers
<hackndoes> i used defualt installation and only after it finished ubuntu recognized it and recommended me to install it so i deed
<hackndoes> did
<jarl> iWolf: are you asking how "reinstall Kubuntu without installing the binary nVidia driver"
<iWolf> Yes, please
<abstrait> i cant watch videos of youtube  with ubuntu 9.04
<jarl> iWolf: Boot the CD follow what's on the screen
<iWolf> I have a LiveCD
<iWolf> How do i change the refresh rate?
<chakie_work> hm, the updater times out after each 50 or so packages
<jarl> iWolf: LiveCD is the same as installation CD isn't it?
<chakie_work> i guess the servers are being hammered as we speak, but a retry for a while wouldn't be too hard
<chakie_work> with 1400 packages to go it'll take me 20 or so restarts of the updater :)
<jarl> iWolf: While booting on the CD, just select "install" in stead of "try ubuntu live"
<eos> abstrait upgrade to 9.10
<jarl> I wonder if iWolf was a troll?
<Tatewaki> I just love the new Kubuntu 9.10!
<Tatewaki> Nice work :)
<Ev0luti0n_> Tatewaki: :D
<Ev0luti0n_> 1 mor
<dreamzone> What differents 9.10 from 9.04?
<Tatewaki> for kubuntu? Alot
<dreamzone> yes
<Tatewaki> When i first tried installing kubuntu 9.04 it crashed before i was able to do anything
<Tatewaki> it was problerly becuase of the default kde version
<simoes> every time i have to do something i need to do "export http_proxy=http://..."
<simoes> how can i automatize this task
<eos> but grub2 is a little "buggy" hihi
<Tatewaki> my experiense was that alpha v4 pf 9.10 was better then the final version of 9.04
<dreamzone> I want upgrade 9.04 to 9.10
<Tatewaki> You can upgrade with the following: Alt+F2
<Tatewaki> should start the run
<Tatewaki> then write updat...
<Tatewaki> and you update manager should start
<dreamzone> Upgrade process allready started... I wait...
<Tatewaki> Okay
<Tatewaki> Good luck then :)
<dreamzone> Thanks
<Ev0luti0n_> dreamzone: it will be well worth it
<Ev0luti0n_> so freakin awesome the new version
<dreamzone> Too slow connect to Internet///
<Creap> I seem to have upgraded everything to 9.10 except xserver-xorg, before my upgrade froze
<Creap> it didn't want to mount or anything, so I had to go into recovery mode from an old 9.04 Cd and do dpkg --configure -a
<Creap> that fixed grub and some other stuff
<Creap> still it doesn't want to reinstall kubuntu-desktop, I think some stuff was messed up by the aborted installatio
<Creap> :-\
<Creap> it just says "setting up kubuntu-desktop", waited for 10 mins now
<asrafel> hi all
<asrafel> someone know how to add xp to grub 2 menu?
<dreamzone> Кто-то по-русски говорит?
<asrafel> i try with sudo update-grub2
<asrafel> but this don't work
<eos> how can I possibly know which vs of grub is installed ?
<ulysses__> eos: grub --version
<ulysses__> (in konsole of course)
<eos> ulysses_ heu no such command (--version finally)
<ulysses__> hm, grub --help, which options are?
<cba123> How can I install amarok 1.4 in Karmic?  I had it syncing perfectly with my Palm Pre in Jaunty with 1.4 but can't manage to get it working under Karmic with 2.2.
<eos> thx ulysses_ it as just a typing bug (hum hum)
<ulysses__> ywe
<simoes> how can i export a var globally
<simoes> and not just temporarily
<simoes> found it
<simoes> i can set it in bashrc
<ward> Hello I'm having trouble upgrading to karmic, maybe because I've installed pre-relase and unsupported sources? Can I do the upgrade with apt instead of the GUI ?
<drakon> Hello all I have a question, Does Java come installed by default?
<ulysses__> drakon: I think not
<drakon> Ahh Okay thank you for the information
<ulysses__> ward: if the sources.list is right, then run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ward> ulysses__: what do you mean with right ?
<ulysses__> it's not for jaunty
<amik> what protocols/port are responsible for letting windows boxes in a workgroup recognize the name of a kubuntu box on the same LAN?
<ward> ulysses__:  you mean 3th party sources?
<ward> he replace some I think to karmic ?
<ulysses__> ooo, tho official mirrors are replaced jaunty with karmic (must learn more english:p)
 * ulysses__ have a lunch
<Shockrates> hello guys
<amik> hey Shockrates
<Shockrates> how can i share an internet access between kubuntu and xubuntu using ethernet? i have a laptop with wifi that has internet connection and a desktop pc
<amik> Shockrates: and a DSL/wireless router?
<Shockrates> yes
<Shockrates> laptop gets internet via wifi from the router. and i want to share it with my desktop through ethernet lan
<amik> Shockrates: oh, u want to connect the desktop with a cable to the laptop which in turn connects wirelessly to the router?
<drakon> Is there an easy way to install java with the KPK? or should i just go to there main site and download it from there?
<Shockrates> yes
<amik> drakon: there are various related sun-java6 packages in the repos
<amik> Shockrates: in that case, I don't know :-/
<amik> drakon: (jre, jdk, plugin, sources - whatever u need)
<drakon> ah Okay thank you amik
<amik> Shockrates: I suppose down below it's iptables stuff, but not sure how exactly to set it up
<Shockrates> ok
<melwomane> Bonjour
<theseus2> what does that mean, if i click on "user management" in systemsettings nothing happenes. In my running terminal I then get the message: "findServiceByDesktopPath: userconfig.desktop not found"
<simoes> what is best to emulate windows applications: wine or cedega
<braddunbar> Is anyone else having trouble with 9.10 wireless?
<BluesKaj> simoes, depends what apps you want to run , but most ppl use wine
<simoes> ms products
<simoes> or try
<simoes> such as groove
<amik> simoes: or, if relevant, a virtual machine such as virtualbox
<BluesKaj> simoes, give me some examples
<simoes> i just want to run groove and IE7+
<BluesKaj> why IE7? ,..dunno what groove is.
<afeijo-br> hi
<simoes> the company portal is only accecible with ie7+
<ionut> hi.how can i update from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 9.10 (if i can ,ofcourse) ?
<nfrs> I have a trouble upgrading to karmic. unresolved package dependencies. can anyone help me resolve them?
<afeijo-br> ionut: ask on the ubuntu forum
<simoes> groove is used to share workspaces
<BluesKaj> this is linux IE is designed to run on windows, but it won't run in wine afaik
<afeijo-br> BluesKaj: there is the ie4linux package
<simoes> in fact in windows i use firefox with ie plugin
<simoes> so i switch only when i need
<BluesKaj> afeijo-br, ok you can explain how to simoes if you wish
<afeijo-br> linux boot uses grub lol
<afeijo-br> I meant windows uses grub
<afeijo-br> simoes: you caaan install ie4linux or a vmware with winxp
<theseus2> ok i tried all symbols in systemsettings and "partition manager" and "user management dont work I get: "findServiceByDesktopPath: kcm_partitionmanager.desktop not found", "findServiceByDesktopPath: userconfig.desktop not found" but the programs themself are installed. Do I need another package if I want to use them in systemsettings?
<afeijo-br> virtualbox also rox to vm
<afeijo-br> I'm talking here in a vm that I'm installing kubuntu for netbooks
<amik> what protocols/port are responsible for letting windows boxes in a workgroup recognize the name of a kubuntu box on the same LAN?
<Idhan> how can install xine in k9.10?
<Idhan> the same problem with w32codecs..
<simoes> i think there is a bug in date & time
<simoes> or i m just noob
<simoes> i select other then CET. but it never changes the current local time zone
<nfrs> trying to dist-upgrade 9.04->9.10 (the gui method couldn't resolve dependencies). there are like 200 packages that dist-upgrade wants to remove. how can I minimize this number?
<BluesKaj> nfrs , are you sure these apps aren't just going to be removed then replaced ?
<nfrs> BluesKaj: I'll list several names: amarok apport bug-buddy bzr
<BluesKaj> nfrs , those will be replaced afaik
<nfrs> BluesKaj: nope
<nfrs> none of them
<amik> how should I configure the firewall on kubuntu in order for windows to recognize the kubuntu machine name on a workgroup? which ports?
<BluesKaj> nfrs, well you obviously know better than I what is happening , but I suspect you are also upgrading your kde version , which could be the problem.
<BluesKaj> amik, do you mean the windows FW ?
<amik> BluesKaj: no, the kubuntu firewall (guarddog)
<BluesKaj> dunno  I don't use one
<tsimpson> amik: there is no active firewall by default, so there is no need to do anything for internal (LAN) things
<amik> it used to work, I had to change some firewall settings a while ago, and I think in yesterday's reboot it stopped working
<amik> tsimpson: I have guarddog set up
<amik> nothing changed in the windows boxes, so it must be something on kubuntu that stopped doing its thing...
<BluesKaj> amik , did you setup any windows shares in networking
<tsimpson> amik: I don't use samba here, but this seems to have a list of ports samba uses: http://troy.jdmz.net/samba/fw/
<amik> BluesKaj: yes, and they work ok if I use an explicit IP address. it's the machine name that now isn't recognized on the win machines
<amik> I'm not sure which protocol is responsible for that, if it's samba or something else
<jepong> any good news if mobile broadband is working ok Kubuntu Karmic?
<prv> @jepong I too am looking for that . Is it working?
<BluesKaj> amik, from windows to linux (server), it's windows shares networking , from linux shares to windows (server), then samba or smb client
<EagleScreen> prv, jepong do you mean 3G connections?
<jepong> yes.. 3G
<EagleScreen> i haven't tested
<BluesKaj> aha genii our resident networking guru has arrived !
<prv> I mean GPRS . In jaunty, for connecting my phone, I need to switch to gnome
<ideamonk`> Hi guys, nice to know that kubuntu 9.10 has been powered with the latest KDE 4.3, I'm using KDE 4.3 in my debian/testing these days, and find some apps to crash randomly... I want to know how has the KDE experience been in Kubuntu for you guys so far ?
<jepong> in jaunty... i use wvdial to use my huawei modem
<muhaha> hi folks
<muhaha> I can't start amarok, tells me something about QObject::setParent: Cannot set parent, new parent is in a different thread
<rohan> what is the procedure to make liveusb stick for kubuntu 9.10? usb-creator on kubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to work
<muhaha> came after installing restricted extras
<muhaha> any ideas ?
<EagleScreen> 9.10 has a new completly rewritten kde4 applet to manage networkmanager daemon, it is expected to work well
<ideamonk`> EagleScreen, thats a good news, on debian I am depending on wcid
<EagleScreen> it should be uploaded to Sid soon
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, i sure hope so , I swtiched to wicd , due to the wifi probs with the widget one
<jepong> EagleScreen... ill try to create a live usb and test it
<prv> wvdial works , but it needs some terminal work . I installed KDE 4.3.1 in jaunty . but the problem still exists
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, It was still flaky in the alpha and beta karmics
<nfrs> trying to dist-upgrade 9.04->9.10 (the gui method couldn't resolve dependencies). there are like 300 packages that dist-upgrade wants to remove. how can I minimize this number?
<jepong> prv, problem is with the networkmanager then... hope its ok in karmic
<EagleScreen> rohan: you cna use dd if you dont care about using all space in the usb-stick for it
<rohan> EagleScreen: ah, the new 9.10 ISOs are hybrid ISOs which can just be "dumped" to a pen drive?
<rohan> like those opensuse/mandrake ISOs?
<EagleScreen> nfrs: dont care much by rmeoved packages, later you can re-install a new Kubuntu Desktop
<EagleScreen> I think yes,
<nfrs> EagleScreen: I get a feeling there's a deep problem. it wants to remove, e.g., bzr
<muhaha> any ideas concerning my amarok-not-starting-problem ???
<prv> Isn't the karmic using the same network manager in KDE 4.3.1? That one didn't work when I installed  KDE 4.3.1 in jaunty
<EagleScreen> nfrs: are your sources.list updated for karmic?
<nfrs> EagleScreen: yes
<nfrs> EagleScreen: s/jaunty/karmic/
<jepong> prv, i think its a diffrent one... are you using the one in the experimental ppa?
<EagleScreen> then you should run: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<EagleScreen> do not mix jaunty with karmic
<prv> yeah . from the experimental ppa
<EagleScreen> update PPa's to karmic or disable them
<jepong> maybe jaunty got a new one
<jepong> i mean karmic... sorry
<tomarctus> Hi everyone! has someone any idea why my KWin doesn't works? >.> I'm after a new upgrade to 9.10.......
<tomarctus> it keeps me telling, that KWin has becommen unstable and i should chose another window manager..... -.-"
<tomarctus> any ideas? pls......
<tomarctus> (i'm using now kernel 2.6.28-16, this works, but i dont have with it any sound.....)
<prv> OK , Thanks for the help
<FloodBotK1> tomarctus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jepong> prv, let just try using a live usb or live cd... im still in gnome and mobile broadband and 3g only thing keeping me away from kubuntu
<jepong> :(
<nfrs> EagleScreen: ok, will try
<iEC> i upgraded kde...rebooted...and now my firefox looks 1995....can anyone tell me why? http://tinypic.com/r/2qmgsj7/4
<Shockrates> i want to share the internet connection between a kubuntu and xubuntu box via ethernet. they kubuntu box only has internet access
<Shockrates> how can i do it?
<tsimpson> !ics | Shockrates
<ubottu> Shockrates: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<EagleScreen> iEC: check Systemsettings -> Apparience -> Gtk Styles and Fonts
<iEC> EagleScreen: everything else looks fine...its just firefox...should i still check that?
<EagleScreen> Shockrates: you need a script to make it easy
<EagleScreen> yes iEC
<iEC> EagleScreen: i dont see an appearance menu anywhere
<afeijo> what is that? Maximum number of clients reached
<afeijo> (thunderbird-bin:14828): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<tangent3> anyone find the new panel background fugly? any way to change it?
<afeijo> kubuntu have a limit of how much app I can open?
<EagleScreen> Shockrates: http://pastebin.ca/1649257
<EagleScreen> iEC: it is
<Shockrates> EagleScreen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<afeijo> kubuntu have a limit of how much app I can open??
<Vroomfondle> afeijo: no, as long as you have enough system resources
<afeijo> I see, thanks
<afeijo> 3gb machine with 3gb swap have plenty of resources...
<afeijo> win7 time I guess lol
<Vroomfondle> yes
<Vroomfondle> what's wrong?
<tomarctus> Hi! has anyone problems with Kwin, in 9.10? or i'm just unlucky... ? ^^"
<agelos> hello all
<BluesKaj> Vroomfondle, don't worry about that ,ppl threaten to go back to windows all the time , but they seldom do :)
<MarcoPau> hello guys, I just dist-upgraded to karmic and wireless is not working any more. wlan0 is up but not associated with essid, thou it's properly set in /etc/network/interfaces and seen by iwlist scan
<MarcoPau> iwconfig wlan0 essid "NETGEAR" won't have any effect
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau, make sure you wifi card driver is still enabled/installed
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: it is
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: I'm using ndiswrapper and even recompiled and reinstalled the driver just to give it a try
<noaXess> where can i get a package list of karmic?
<tangent3> ok, the upgrade to karmic has been terrible for me so far. clicking on links in irc opens infinite instances of konqueror, google search is missing from my firefox search bar, audio pops whenever it starts playing
<afoakwa> hi
<afoakwa> hi
<afoakwa> kubuntu and ubuntu are growin
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau, what about network manager settings , they may have chang4ed during the upgrade
<MarcoPau> any hint?
<BluesKaj> tangent3, what did you upgrade from ?
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: I'm trying to get connected in console for the moment. I still have to install a few packages for X
<MBSTO> o/
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: just using iwconfig for connection
<mustafa_> hi every one
<mustafa_> I've just installed Kubuntu and trying all the programs
<mustafa_> this is nice chat clinet
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau, so you're on a windows pc, but trying to connect from the tty prompt on your linuxbox?
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: exacly
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau, ok , can you connect your linuxbox by ethernet ?
<eduardo> Alguien habla castellano?
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: I can't use a cable unfortunately
<BluesKaj> !es | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eduardo> gracias BluesKaj - allí iré si puedo adivinar como
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau, why are you at a tty prompt ? why not try to edit the the network manager on the desktop
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: cause I'm missing a few packages for my graphic card
<MarcoPau> thus can't load X
<franta> Hi there! is it possible to set middle button behavior to normal? like it should be?:
<franta> :)
<tsimpson> what is the "normal" behaviour?
<franta> middle click:)
<franta> not placing some widget on the desktop
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau, sry dunno how to help ..look sto me like you need an ethernet connection by the very least , in order to try to fix your porbs
<franta> and also it used to close tabs in firefox
<eagles0513875> anyone having rather interesting issues with the nm
<eagles0513875> im having an issue today where on my home wpa2 enabled network on a nm stored connection with the password in kwallet it is constantly asking for the password
<franta> tsimpson: it looks like something is associated with middle click and I can't find a place to change it or somehow cancel to act normally as a middle click
<tsimpson> franta: the middle-click has always been to paste what's in the clipboard
<tsimpson> that's from X, not KDE afaik
<franta> tsimpson: yes, but in kde 3.x when you middle clicked on the desktop there was a menu of some type ... now it places note widget which is pretty strange... and it used to close tabs in firefox which doesn't work now:(
<tsimpson> franta: that menu doesn't exist any more
<franta> yes...and it was probably my fault didn't notice that it was konqueror...
<franta> sorry
<franta> tsimpson: is it possible to reconfigure what middle click on desktop does?
<franta> yea it works in firefox ...sorry
<franta> OH now I get it it pastes clipper to note widget
<franta> hmm
<tsimpson> yeah, it'll paste a note when you copy/paste text to the desktop
<SJr> My 9.10 upgrade seems to have hung, any ideas? The window is just not responding anymore
<EagleScreen> SJr: if it continue hanged, kill it and restart it
<franta> but it breaks plasma when I try to paste longer text containing hyperlinks :)))) I'll have to get used to all of this new stuff :))) thanks
<mugginz> Just noticed the md5sums on the download page are for the rc
<SJr> EagleScreen, now I cannot run update-notifier-kde -u, as I don't seem to have python properly installed :)
<BluesKaj> there's abug with copy and paste in karmic . if one copies text closes the file and tries to paste the text into the konsole for example , it doesn't paste the line , only the line copied from clipboard
<SJr> sudo apt-get update
<EagleScreen> SJr: install python then
<BluesKaj> mugginz, get rid of any old ppas in you sources.list
<mugginz> BluesKaj: See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Final/Kubuntu/Download at the end of the page
<mugginz> the md5sums are listed for the RC not the final release
<BluesKaj> they haven't changed the page yet
<mugginz> not a biggy, but who looks after that?
<BluesKaj> the devs i would think
<asraniel> hi there. what are there for applications that can burn cds in kubuntu? k3b is sadly so alpha it crashes as soon as the burning starts. any alternatives?
<postcard> hi
<postcard> hello
<postcard> ...
<postcard> seems like a channel of the dead
<PAgore> EagleScreen: hi EagleScreen :),,, I solved my problem with thumbnails :D,,, it was very easy, let me tell you :)
<EagleScreen> tell me
<PAgore> i joined my Home Folder and then i made Hide files visible
<zbenjamin> hi all
<PAgore> then i deleted all files starting with "." and then i restart
<zbenjamin> i installed kubuntu 9.10 , first time 64bit os, if is install development libraries and tools are they all 64bit by default?
<PAgore> then i lost some configuration but that is ok, now i can watch tumbnails :)
<PAgore> maybe you can give the tip to other mans, if they have the same problem :)
<EagleScreen> that bhas a name PAgore, test in a clean user enviroment, didn't I tell you before?
<PAgore> but ty anyway :D
<PAgore> bhas?
<PAgore> what is that? :)
<EagleScreen> has
<EagleScreen> it has a name
<BluesKaj> zbenjamin, yes afaik , except for some 32 bit opensource apps of course, which should run ok with ia32-libs installed
<zbenjamin> BluesKaj: ok that what i wanted to know, so if i have to compile 32bit apps some day i need to install multilibs stuff
<BluesKaj> zbenjamin, yes , even some apps that are in the kubuntu-restricted pkges as well
<zbenjamin> BluesKaj: so if i want to compile something with qt, are there extra packages for 64 and 32bit ?
<BluesKaj> zbenjamin, apps that reside on repos that are by default commented out in a clean install , for legal resons
<BluesKaj> zbenjamin, not sure ,it's worth a google
<zbenjamin> another thing, i tried updating to karmic from jaunty and it was horrible, kwin was totally broken also wlan did not work as well as sound
<zbenjamin> i had to do a clean install to fix it
<zbenjamin> now everything works again
<BluesKaj> did you use the update-manager or do the netupgrade from the cli ?
<zbenjamin> the update manager told me there is a new distupgrade and i started it from there
<Kottisen> How do I make a new user in Kubuntu 9.10 via the graphical interface (not adduser in the terminal)?
<BluesKaj> darn , i was told the update manager auto edits changes to the repos to DL and install the proper apps and dependencies
<zbenjamin> Kottisen: in system settings
<Kottisen> zbenjamin: Under which category?
<zbenjamin> system->user management
<Kottisen> zbenjamin: Thank you =)
<zbenjamin> Kottisen: np
<yunosh> i don't have a setting for the desktop theme in karmic anymore. where is it gone?
<zbenjamin> rightclick on desktop -> settings for workspace(or something like that)
<zbenjamin> there you can choose theme
<yunosh> uh, now that is hidden. anybody knows why it doesn't appear in the settings manager?
<yunosh> zbenjamin: thanks!
<ubuntu__> hi all, I am in installer, setting my password, what does that option with decrypting do?
<zbenjamin> np
<Shockrates> hi how to i change the encoding of a txt with kate?
<yunosh> ubuntu__: automatically encryt your home folder
<zbenjamin> hm can i enable home folder enc after installation
<ubuntu__> yunosh: and if i have my home folder from previous install?
<yunosh> zbenjamin: only manually
<Kottisen> I've downloaded a theme (a tar.gz-file). How do I install it?
<yunosh> ubuntu__: then you don't use the installer to upgrade ;)
<zbenjamin> yunosh: is there a howto?
<yunosh> zbenjamin: i think i remember seeing one on help.ubuntu.com
<zbenjamin> yunosh: oh thats possible, home on a different partition
<ubuntu__> yunosh: ok, ill restart back, thank you
<yunosh> Kottisen: in the settings manager where you set theme details, there is a button to install a theme from a local file, try that
<zbenjamin> resizing of windows is damn slow
<zbenjamin> with composition enabled
<jack___> plz help....i have just installed Kubuntu 9.10 and Firefox with flash player. And now when i go to install any package i get The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.  Anyone to help me plz?
<Kottisen> yunosh: I'm in the "System settings", but I can't find anything about themes. o_O
 * zbenjamin hopes the ati opensource driver will be fully functional soon
<Shockrates> Guys i use the english system version of kubuntu, so when i open greek txt with kate i cant read it. How do i make it have greek characters by default?
<yunosh> Kottisen: hm, can't find it anymore either. maybe i was wrong
<Kottisen> yunosh: Okey, thanks anyway.
<zbenjamin> i guess you have to change your system locale
<jack___> i get " The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."  every time...i can't install any package. Any suggestions to my problem?
<Kottisen> zbenjamin: How do you mean?
<yunosh> Shockrates: there is a setting in kate to automatically detect the encoding
<Shockrates> where is that
<jrdnyquist> Nice work on Kubuntu 9.10! Can anyone tell me how to move the panel to the top of the screen?
<mugginz> jrdnyquist: Click the cashew things on the right hand side of the bar
<mugginz> then use the Screen edge button to drag
<jrdnyquist> hmm odd it seems to not work, a left click drag?
<mugginz> yep
<mugginz> click it, hold it doen, then drag to the scrren edge you want
<Creap> I only have empty DVDR's at home, what's the difference between the DVD and CD editions of Kubuntu 9.10?
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: I got it uninstalling networkmanager
<zbenjamin> Kottisen: ?
<MarcoPau> now I'm back up on kde but kwin crashes. do you guys have any hint? can't even find any log
<mugginz> Creap: I find that most packages end uo becoming out of date quickly, and end up getting downloaded anyway, so I just use the CD these days
<jrdnyquist> mugginz: doesn't seem to work, I am running two monitors I wonder if that's effecting it
<Creap> ok, so the difference is that on the dvd more packages are included?
<mugginz> jrdnyquist: I'm using two screens as well
<zbenjamin> Kottisen: theme change  rightclick on desktop -> desktopsettings
<mugginz> jrdnyquist: Do you get the "Screen Edge" button after clicking the cashew?
<jrdnyquist> mugginz: omg ok I see now, a little counter intuiative but it works :p
<Shockrates> hi how to i change the encoding of a txt with kate?
<Kottisen> zbenjamin: Oh thanks
<mugginz> jrdnyquist: No worries. I actually run one on each screen
<zbenjamin> btw is multimonitor working now?
<vietred> hi, how can I disable some effect for higher performance?
<Shockrates> fyu
<mugginz> zbenjamin: I've found you still have to edit xorg.conf to get multimonitor
<zbenjamin> meh
<mugginz> nVidia drivers give you a GUI to do it
<tsimpson> vietred: from System Settings -> Desktop
<zbenjamin> i thought i saw a config tool for that
<Kottisen> Okey, more questions. When I try the sound in "system settings" i can hear it. But Spotify don't play anything when I start a song. Somebody know why?
<Kottisen> doesn't*
<Kottisen> Eh found it
<Kottisen> It was the mixer o_O
<vietred> thanks, tsimpson
<Kottisen> I REALLY like Kubuntu 9.10 now! =)
<mustafa_> Ubuntu have new website also
<noaXess> is there a way to convert a ext3 to ext4?
<Kottisen> I can't see anything new, mustafa:.
<Kottisen> mustafa_: Ohh now :D
<ubox> me yoo kottisen, it's very nice :)
<store> #hardware
<vietred> noaXess: I sure there is, but I don't remember how
<mugginz> mustafa_: Looks like they've taken a page outta Apples play book
<Kottisen> Mac sucks.
<noaXess> vietred: is ext4 really better, faster then ext3?
<vietred> noaXess: maybe, ext4 is a high-performance filesystem after all
<Kottisen> Is there any button "Hardware drivers" in Kubuntu, as Ubuntu have?
<noaXess> vietred: so, switching to ext4 will be fine...
<noaXess> Kottisen: look in kmenu and in searchbar search for hardware
<Kottisen> I think I found it, thanks.
<tsimpson> under System -> Hardware Drivers
<desu> in the kubuntu netbook remix, the top panel autohides when an app is run. how do i prevent that?
<vietred> noaXess: yeah, upgrade to ext4 from ext3 won't harm your datas
<desu> also, i can't seem to be able to add any applet to the top panel... how do i do that?
<Kottisen> desu: Rightclick on the panel -> panel settings -> more settings -> autohide i think
<desu> Kottisen: the "panel settings" option is not there, lol
<jack___> I have a problem with flashplayer. I can't install any package....it throws me a """ The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<noaXess> vietred: ok..
<jack___> any suggestions??
<noaXess> jack___: what means apt-cache search flash | grep adobe?
<jack___> noaXess: adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<noaXess> jack___: karmic?
<jack___> noaXess: yes!!
<MarcoPau> kwin: ../../src/xcb_io.c:542: _XRead: 'dpy->xcb->reply_data != ((void *)0)' failed.
<MarcoPau> do you have a clue on this?
<jack___> noaXess: I downloaded flashplayer Deb package from adobe
<noaXess> jack___: and sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin won't work?
<noaXess> aha
<Kottisen> When I click "Activate" nothing happend, why? http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/8b0c79b6b908c071babb0b896c6a77fc.png
<noaXess> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<noaXess> !flash | jack___
<ubottu> jack___: please see above
<Kottisen> ubottu: You're smart. :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kottisen> o_O
<vietred> noaXess: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<rwat> got a kubuntu box coming up with init: sreadahead main process (2163) terminated with status 1
<rwat> it's an intel mac mini
<alteroo> Kottisen: She's a robot :)
<rwat> googling suggests that this has been a problem with sparc
<rwat> any idea how to get around it?
<noaXess> hey vietred: thanks.. have basket it :)
<jack___> noaXess: I can't install any package in my system! neither at konsole nor at Kpackage...throws me an error
<noaXess> jack___: pastebin the error..
<rwat> can sreadahead be removed?
<drakon> Hello, can some help me i have some noob questions
<Creap> I'm reinstalling cause my 9.10 install is borken, what should I backup from /etc more than X11/xorg.conf? I have home on a separate partition
<drakon> How do i setup my filesharing and my workgroup?
<alteroo> !ask | drakon
<ubottu> drakon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alteroo> drakon: What kind of filesharing?
<alteroo> With windows ?
<nusch> I have problem with wifi(iwlagn) after dist-upgrade kubuntu to karmic - driver is loaded corectly , plasma aplet see my AP but clicking on it does nothing
<drakon> yes with windows
<drakon> and to share a folder on my home network
<alteroo> !samba | drakon
<ubottu> drakon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nusch> it's wpa/wpa2 personal configured, under 9.04 have sometimes this issue,  kquitapp plasma && /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart && plasma helped often, but now there is no plasma as an app
<jack___> noaXess: http://pastebin.com/d2a47deb3
<noaXess> jack___: please run: sudo dpkg -l | grep adobe and pastebinit
<jack___> noaXess: http://pastebin.com/m48cb1bd4
<vietred> is any upgrade from 8.04 and encounter a mess of error? T_T
<bolek> hello
<bolek> can any body tell me how to create swap partition ?
<DasKreech> bolek: make a partition and format it as swap
<DasKreech> !info mkswap
<ubottu> Package mkswap does not exist in karmic
<DasKreech> :-P
<DasKreech> bolek: The command to format it as swap is mkswap
<tsimpson> you create a partition and "format" it as "swap"
<tsimpson> you can do that from the LiveCD
<tsimpson> just don't edit the partition table of a disk that has any mounted partitions
<noaXess> jack___: sorry, was on another terminal :)
<Bou> is Amarok 2.2 available for Kubuntu in some easy way?
<tsimpson> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 7080 kB, installed size 19152 kB
<tsimpson> it's part of karmic
<Bou> ok
<DasKreech> Bou: likely :)
<Bou> will wait the upgrade then, thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> there is also project neon
<tsimpson> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<Bou> yep right
<tsimpson> but that's not totally "stable"
<braddunbar> I am getting "Network Management Disabled" on the network manager in the karmic release, how can I troubleshoot this?
<jack___> noaXess: is there any chance to make it works?
<DasKreech> tsimpson: Though KDE and Amarok and to some extent koffice are remarkably stable for being code in churn
<tsimpson> jack___: you need to enable the "partner" repository to get adobe-flashplugin
<DasKreech> tsimpson: what's flashplugin-nonfree then ?
<tsimpson> DasKreech: I don't know, as far as I can see they install the same thing
<jack___> tsimpson: how could i do this?
<noaXess> jack___: there is allways a solution....
<noaXess> jack___: kpackagekit, software sources i think.. wait
<DasKreech> tsimpson: Hnmmm can I list all the packages on a particualr repo ?
<tsimpson> DasKreech: I'm not sure where the list is, but it's a normal repository so you can look at the Packages file: http://archive.canonical.com/dists/karmic/partner/binary-i386/Packages
<tsimpson> or just look at the .debs under /pool
<DasKreech> OK thanks
<garez> millet ubuntu 9.04'ten 9.10'na yükseltme kaç mb tutar hızı ne kaç saat/dakika sürer?
<tsimpson> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DasKreech> Hmm I need to read more Turkish
<tom___> hi guys...  short question:  i made a comparison kubuntu vs. ubuntu on my laptop...  and ubuntu turned out to be MUCH faster....
<tom___> does anyone here have an explanation for this?
<tom___> because I actually like the kubuntu concept much more
<sideu6> hello folks
<sideu6> i have a question to ask you folks, it has to do with hosting files on a samba server
<jack___> is there any application like Add/Remove, at Kubuntu?
<sideu6> and ive been playing with different file formats trying to find the best one that will give me access over samba with minimal performance loss (not counting other factors such as lan traffic) and i decided i would give hfs+ a spin as i read from searching that it has the lowest throughput and the only thing beating its reliability is ext
<DasKreech> tom___: Faster how?
<sideu6> but when i blasted it to hfs+ with a mac setup disc i couldnt write to it in kubuntu (im testing the new setup with an ext hard disk and a test pc
<sideu6> and i cannot figure out how to format the drive in kubuntu, i installed gparted into it and although the option for hfs is there, it will not let me write it
<sideu6> so i guess the question is, can linux write to hfs+ at all and if so, how in the world do i format a drive to it
<sideu6> in linux
<DasKreech> sideu6: You are using the hfsplus driver ?
<sideu6> oh there is a driver?
<sideu6> i thought i read that it was native in linux
<DasKreech> jack___: umm there used to be. Do they still have that in Ubuntu ?
<DasKreech> sideu6: Nothing is native in Linux :-)
<sideu6> DasKreech: let me check the package manager...
<jack___> DasKreech: yes ubuntu has this. but kubuntu has only Kpackage (?) :/
<sideu6> dak: what would be the name of the package? hfsplus?
<sideu6> think i found it and its claiming its not installed
<sideu6> let me loadit up and see how it works with gparted
<hemathor> why is the font in firefox (menus, toolbars, etc.) so ridicilously big? how can i change it?
<sideu6> hfs is still grayed out in gparted :(
<DasKreech> sideu6: restarted it?
<sideu6> gparted was closed when i installed the package
<bernardo_> hi guys, after upgrading to 9.10, my videos now got this very strong blue-ish color
<sideu6> unless you mean do a reboot of the system das
<sideu6> ?
<sideu6> i suppose i could reboot kubuntu and see if that helps
<tom___> DasKreech  when Desktop effects are enabled.. kubuntu reacts very slowly when moving windows  and stuff...  ubuntu is a muich more "fluent" experience
<sideu6> well let me restart
<sideu6> be right back
<tom___> I also use blender frequently..  and  blender is much more usable on ubuntu than on kubuntu, DasKreech
<Kottisen> When I click "Activate" nothing happend, why? http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/8b0c79b6b908c071babb0b896c6a77fc.png
<sideu6> ok im back after reboot kascreech, and still no option for formatting hfs+ in gparted
<sideu6> should i just format with a mac disc and then go from there with it?
<DasKreech> tom___: What video card?
<sideu6> *daskreech
<DasKreech> sideu6: Normally if I"m playing with Mac filesystems I get the Gparted LiveCD since it's always up to date and has all the options enabled
<tom___> DasKreech i got an intel 965gm...  with shared memory and all that stuff
<DasKreech> sideu6: Actually if you ask someone with A mac the ydont' use the disk it's horribly destructive
<Z0mgitsTr3y> So, 9.10 seemed to have broken my install anyone else getting a black screen after it appears that hal or w/e it uses now finds the keyboard?
<DasKreech> tom___: Ah Not sure most people have had a nicer experience with Intel in Koala. You may want to switch yuor rendering mode
<DasKreech> Z0mgitsTr3y: Umm the keyboard kills the video ?
<sideu6> DasKreech: ive even tried that disc, i have an older gparted but it has hfs options in it, dont help me much though as it wont work on this external
<DasKreech> sideu6: Why not?
<tom___> DasKreech: what does "switch rendering mode" mean  :)?
<sideu6> DasKreech: no idea, just wont let me use hfs+ on the disc
<sideu6> other formats are fine
<Z0mgitsTr3y> daskreech: I dunno it finds my keyboard than hangs than starts mpd than hangs than a battery check hangs than just goes black
<DasKreech> sideu6: hit up ##apple and ask what they use as a solution
<genu> Hey, How do you install firefox with the firefox installer? I click on it...and it just says "Requested packages are already installed"?
<sideu6> DasKreech: eh might just be the best bet then, i do have the jas disc from playin with osx86 hacks, so i could boot that, nuke the drive i want to be hfs then go back to linux
<dwidmann> seems like us.archive.ubuntu.com is slow today ... but I knew it would be
<sideu6> DasKreech: sidequestion, is it possible to run fsck on an hfs+ partition?
<sideu6> i ask because i figure on production i might have the server down occasionally for updates and such and figure it wouldnt hurt to run fsck on the data drive while i have the samba server down
<DasKreech> genu: apt-get install firefox?
<DasKreech> sideu6: Yes if you have fsck.hfsplus of course
<tom___> ahh DasKreech I found something on google.. does "switch render mode"  i shoudl use gdm instead of kdm?  but I don't know how these two could influence the performance of blender...
<DasKreech> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tom___> i mean blender does only rely on the xorg server doesn't it?
<DasKreech> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<DasKreech> tom___: I'd think that it uses the Video card extensively as well
<sideu6> DasKreech: i think i found somthin that might letg me doit from kubuntu :) it is in adept manager called hfsprogs contains mkfs and fsck
<DasKreech> tom___: if you like you can join #kwin and let them know about your findings They would be the ones to address it
<tom___> kk...  thx.. i'll try that
<DasKreech> sideu6: That was it >_<
<sideu6> DasKreech: oh..sorry, not totally experienced in linux like i am in windows
<DasKreech> sideu6: no that's fine I just forgot that package
<DasKreech> !find hfs
<ubottu> Found: hfsplus, hfsutils, libhfsp-dev, libhfsp0, squashfs-tools (and 4 others)
<sideu6> DasKreech: wondering if this package will finally unlock the gparted tool to write the stupid partition :D
<sideu6> only one way to find out...
<sideu6> nah not in gparted but im curious if the terminal will do it..
<DasKreech> sideu6: :)
<DasKreech> what version of gparted?
<kde185> I have a question about desktop search.  I have strigi up and running and I just tagged desktop images as 'wallpaper'.  However when I do a search in dolphin for 'wallpaper' all I get is a nepomuk icon that has no function.  Is there something useful that can be done with tagging files(I'm not trying to be provocative here)?
<sideu6> DasKreech: gparted 0.3.5
<sideu6> its from the repos in kubuntu
<DasKreech> sideu6: oh my goodness
<sideu6> DasKreech: old?
<DasKreech> sideu6: yeah HFS+ support was put in 4 releases after that and that was like early last year
<sideu6> DasKreech: ok hmmmmm.....maybe i should see if i could get a newer version then
<sideu6> wonderin how i can find that...
<DasKreech> which version of    Kubuntu are you using?
<DasKreech> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<DasKreech> ^^^ version 0.4.5
<DasKreech> and that's old
<sideu6> itsx 8.04 edition
<DasKreech> sideu6: Ah that might explain that
<sideu6> DasKreech: stayed on older as i figure it would be more stable
<DasKreech> !info gprated intrepid
<ubottu> Package gprated does not exist in intrepid
<DasKreech> !info gparted intrepid
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<DasKreech> sideu6: Grab that deb if you can ^^^
<DasKreech> Hopefully it's not too tied to Gnome
<sideu6> shouldnt be ive added some gnome stuff to this and its fine
<flo> kubunru lucid lynx will be a real LTS??
<sideu6> DasKreech: dumb question but how do i use the intrepid packages?
<sideu6> from adept
<DasKreech> flo: yes
<DasKreech> sideu6: Umm >_>
<flo> DasKreech: not as Hardi Heron
<DasKreech> Lets not do that in case you mess up something go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for gparted in Intrepid
<DasKreech> flo: Corerct
<DasKreech> correct
<sideu6> ok das, will try that
<flo> okay thaks
<sideu6> DasKreech: go to the gnome section?
<sideu6> nevermind
<sideu6> found an all section
<DasKreech> sideu6: There is a search on the front of that website :)
<sideu6> <_>
<DasKreech> uYep
<flo> i am with 9.04 and amarok has a lot of bug
<DasKreech> flo: Such as?
<tom___> DasKreech: I just switched compiz with kwin and compiz is MUCH smotther
<tom___> *smoother
<tom___> so thats where the problem lies :)
<flo> the song sorting is bad
<sideu6> DasKreech: found it lemme load it up..
<DasKreech> tom___: I know :)
<DasKreech> tom___: KDE devs are trying as much as possible to do things properly but that sometimes means that Xorg or Drivers don't do what they are supopsed to do or thigns they say that they will do
<sideu6> DasKreech: got the package
<flo> and wheni listen a .pls flux the titles are not update
<DasKreech> compiz is more of a playground for the tech so they jsut really want to make it work
<sideu6> now gotta figure how to point it into adept and load her up
<DasKreech> sideu6: Ok open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i /path/to/gparted.deb
<sideu6> das:ok hang on
<tom___> DasKreech: I am very glad I can still use KDE though.. because I prefer it much over gnome...
<DasKreech> flo: Bad? Well I know that's been addresed in 2.2
<DasKreech> flo: A .pls of local songs?
<flo> no traough internet
<DasKreech> tom___: Sure. You can make compiz your default window manager if you like. I"d still recommend that you let #kwin know your experience they can use that to help figure out better ways forward
<sideu6> DasKreech: i might have dependancy issues, will the manager deal with that?
<sideu6> das:of course it didnt deal with dependancies...
<DasKreech> sideu6: That's what I want to see how many depends you have
<sideu6> ohh
<tom___> ok I will let them know....  DasKreechhow do I make compiz the default manager?
<DasKreech> flo: That most likely is the server
<DasKreech> tom___: Default applications in System settings of course :)
<sideu6> post them here or a pastebin das?
<tom___> ahh  "of course" :D
<tom___> how did I miss that menu ^^
<DasKreech> sideu6: pastebin please
<sideu6> sure
<nikitis> What version of KDE does 9.10 come with?
<sideu6> DasKreech: here you go
<sideu6> http://pastebin.com/m451e6fbf
<DasKreech> nikitis: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release
<DasKreech> sideu6: duh of course it needs libparted :)
<sideu6> lol
<sideu6> well as much as i appreciate the help i gotta run and do somthing at this point
<DasKreech> sideu6: ok on the gparted page you shoud have a list that says depends grab those packages and throw them all in a directory. You can sudo dpkg -i /path/to/folder/*.deb
<sideu6> will make note of that when i get back
<sideu6> DasKreech: thanks again
<DasKreech> sideu6: ok you can also probably bump up yuor repos to intrepid and then back down
<DasKreech> but thats' slightly more dangerous
<sideu6> will talk later das
<sideu6> thanks again
<DasKreech> in terms of if you make a misstep
<DasKreech> COol
<omar> Hi all
<djSupport-linux> Hiya new to linux well so so I have a problem I've just downloaded latest nvidia deivers it comes in a .run package how do I install that?
<flo> DasKreech: when i talk in a jabber chat i am disconected from my account you know?
<djSupport-linux> drivers^
<DasKreech> flo: which server?
<DasKreech> Google or some other?
<DasKreech> djSupport-linux: open a terminal and cd to where you downloaded it
<flo> DasKreech: im.apinc.org
<djSupport-linux> k
<flo> i want talk in a jabber room when i send one word i am immediatly disconnected
<nikitis> djSupport-linux: hit Ctrl + Alt+ F6.  login.  Type sudo apt-get install build-essential.  Then kill KDM.  Then type "sudo sh NVIDIA-Package.run".  Then when done, type kdm
<DasKreech> flo: what version of Kopete?
<yofel> djSupport-linux: why do you need the driver from the nvidia site?
<flo> DasKreech: 0.70.2
<nikitis> yofel: cause the latest isn't offered
<DasKreech> flo: ok can you file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<DasKreech> flo: You can probably aslo ask in #kopete I've not heard of that but the last time I was in a mass jabber chat room was about two years ago
<yofel> nikitis: and why does he need the latest? (there is a ppa for the 190 one)
<harjot> anyone free?
<yofel> harjot: depends on your question
<harjot> ok
<harjot> my friend has a mac
<harjot> he has somethign i DONT KNOW WHAT but he uses it to shutdown my computer without ssh or anyting
<harjot> and its annoying
<harjot> how do i prevent it excluding connecting from the netwwork
<flo> what else? KDE is very beautifull
<tsimpson> unless he can login in some way, he can't shutdown your computer
<sccolbert_> has anyone had problem using easy_install on 9.10?
<harjot> that is what i thought BUT HE CAN
<harjot> tsimpson: i reallly dont know how
<djSupport-linux> woops buggered that up
<harjot> tsimpson: remote shutdown is disbaled
<tsimpson> harjot: he would need root access to do it, maybe he installed something on your system to do it
<harjot> tsimpson: hes a script kiddie
<djSupport-linux> yofel: in the packjage manager there was no latest driver
<harjot> tsimpson: hes not clever enough to even code
<harjot> tsimpson: or write a bash/even a bat script!
<tsimpson> harjot: look at the output of "sudo netstat -lnp" too see what ports are listening for connections
<harjot> tsimpson: his COUSIN gave him something
<djSupport-linux> yofel: I first installed latest driver from there then the app I was trying to get to work better failed completely
<tsimpson> harjot: some process must be listening to let someone connect over the network
<djSupport-linux> yofel: so went in search of an update
<harjot> tsimpson: nothing suspicous il pastebin
<yofel> djSupport-linux: search google for 'ubuntu nvidia ppa 190' and use the package from the vdpau ppa if you want to test the 190 beta driver
<sccolbert_> is there any particular reason why python 2.6.4 setuptools whould choke when connecting to the internet?
<harjot> tsimpson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305220/
<harjot> btw
<harjot> ica is italc and i set that up
<harjot> im now actually scared of this
<DasKreech> flo: :-)
<harjot> how is it possible
<tsimpson> harjot: how do you know he's not using SSH?
<harjot> hes definitely not
<harjot> definitely
<DasKreech> harjot: you turned off SSH I guess
<harjot> no but he dont know my password
<harjot> wait let me see if he does
<tsimpson> harjot: how do you know he does not know your password?
<tsimpson> or setup another user
<yofel> harjot: anything in /var/log/auth.log ?
<harjot> ive just killed sshd
<harjot> let me see
<DasKreech> harjot: How many users are on your machine?
<DasKreech> Yuo have logs :) he's very much not smart enough to change the logs
<DasKreech> few people are
<harjot> ok
<harjot> i have a guest user with no priviledges and myself
<harjot> nothing in auth.log
<harjot> but theres a auth.one.log
<harjot> and it has jun stuff
<harjot> so theres a auth.2.gz
<tsimpson> those are backups, the higher the number the older the log
<harjot> nothing in auth.log
<harjot> NOTHING
<djSupport-linux> yofel: I have added the software source to package manager from ppa website
<djSupport-linux> yofel: its now in package manager
<djSupport-linux> yofel: but says a dependcy is missing
<yofel> djSupport-linux: there is  an issue with the libxine packages, just install the nvidia-glx-190 package and keep the libxine package at the karmic version
<yofel> you can disable the ppa after that if you don't want to get those messages all the time
<DasKreech> harjot: How old is the file/ when was it last touched ?
<djSupport-linux> yofel: its not in the list
<harjot> 6:51
<jamesjedimaster> harjot: did you see the output of the "last" command? there you can see who logs in and when
<harjot> 28/06/2009!!!!!!!!
<djSupport-linux> yofel: are the transitional packages just updates for the current driver?
<yofel> djSupport-linux: nvidia-glx-190 IS in the list here
<harjot> what is the """last""" comnand meant to be?
<nikitis> How do you do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nikitis> cause i typed that in, and i get nothing
<jamesjedimaster> last shows who logs in in your system
<yofel> nikitis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nikitis> yofel: no, that didn't work
<djSupport-linux> yofel: if I type in the add/remove software nvidia-glx-190 it shows two items if I try to download evither one it both says the dependce error
<yofel> nikitis:then you probably have no updates available
<nikitis> yofel: Well i know 9.10 is a pretty big update that i don't have.
<djSupport-linux> lol
<yofel> lol
<tsimpson> harjot: typing "last" into a terminal shows listing of last logged in users
<genu> hey how do you install firefox?
<harjot> i  just did
<yofel> nikitis: then please say you want to upgrade to 9.10
<harjot> he started doing it today o friday
<genu> I click on firefox installer...and I just get a message that "requested packages are already installed"?
<nikitis> yofel: No offense, but i thought dist-upgrade would have been a clue
<yofel> either use 'update-notifier-kde' or 'do-release-upgrade' if you have no gui
<djSupport-linux> genu: I only installed yesterday and it hadnt got rid of the installer just further down the list was the firefox icon
<yofel> nikitis: the 'dist-uprade' command doesn't work the same in ubuntu and debian ;)
<harjot> cant understand friday
<genu> i don't get it...
<nikitis> ah well i didn't know that, but dist stands for distribution upgrade
<harjot> i wwill patebin
<yofel> nikitis: apt-get dist-upgrade is the default way to install regular updates from the cli here
<djSupport-linux> anyway im buggeres
<djSupport-linux> how can I check my driver version at the moment
<yofel> djSupport-linux: did you install the .run file from nvidia? if not check what nvidia-glx-___ package you have installed
<harjot> the last line is the only relevant line today, which is when he started doing it
<harjot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305234/
<djSupport-linux> yofel: havent installed yet was going to untill i read both yours and the other persons messages
<nikitis> djSupport-linux: did you try my method?
<djSupport-linux> nikitis: I was on my way to but then didnt realise i'd need to write it down first!
<nikitis> djSupport-linux: lol
<djSupport-linux> nikitis: and didnt know how to get kde back lol
<harjot> guys helping me you there?
<nikitis> to get back it's ctrl+alt+f7
<djSupport-linux> doh
<DasKreech> genu: sudo apt-get install firefox
<djSupport-linux> tok brbr
<nikitis> to go to commandline it's ctrl+alt+f6
<nikitis> try it now
<nikitis> works nicely
<djSupport-linux> would that work in a console?
<harjot> genu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305234/
<nikitis> yes
<nikitis> do it now
<djSupport-linux> so no need to ctrl
<nikitis> oh no
<nikitis> you have to kill the gui to install the nvidia drivers
<harjot> tsimpson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305234/
<ghostcube> hehe dont be too fast with ttyx explanation
<ghostcube> :D
<harjot> DasKreech: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305234/
<ghostcube> never give ctrl alt f2 before ctrl alt f7
<ghostcube> -_-
<djSupport-linux> that'll be the kill kdm command
<nikitis> right
<genu> i just don't understand the point of the "firefox installer" ...if I still have to do sudo apt-get ...
<nikitis> but you have to do it from within a ttyl terminal
<ghostcube> logout to kdm login screen
<ghostcube> open terminal session from menu
<ghostcube> and then sudo killall kdm
<nikitis> which is ctrl+alt+F1-F6 for your purposes
<yofel> err... kill kdm? why not stop the kdm service?
<nikitis> once kdm is dead
<djSupport-linux> god help me
<nikitis> actually
<nikitis> just msg me
<ghostcube> yofel: if you logged out it the same
<ghostcube> :|
<jamesjedimaster> harjot: he connects from rishi.mehtas-mac with your username, so you must change your own password
<yofel> ghostcube: from tty?
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> logout to login screen
<ghostcube> choose terminal session
<ghostcube> killalll kdm
<ghostcube> same as /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<djSupport-linux> your all confusing the situation lol
<ghostcube> hehe sorry
<yofel> ghostcube: yeah, so why not just stop it?
<yofel> djSupport-linux: ignore me for now
<ghostcube> faster to type
<ghostcube> iam lazy
<djSupport-linux> k
<pmazur> hey actually in new kubuntu it should be "service kdm stop"
<djSupport-linux> yes new kubuntu
<yofel> pmazur: that's why i said 'stop kdm'
<ghostcube> yofel: sudo stop kdm is the same as killing it
<DasKreech> nikitis: please don't do that
<yofel> ghostcube: and you are really sure that upstart won't have any issues with that?
<ghostcube> hmmm why should it ? i always do this
<ghostcube> it has no temp files to store
<ghostcube> could get damaged
<ghostcube> *'nt
<yofel> ghostcube: i know that sysvinit didn't have, but upstart actually keeps track of the service states,  so running kdm with killed kdm isn't that good
<DasKreech> genu: I don't know for some people it breaks Still trying to figure it out
<ghostcube> yofel: in karmic ?
<ghostcube> iam still in jaunty
<yofel> ghostcube: yes
<genu> i see
<ghostcube> iam just updating at the moment
<ghostcube> in terminal by do.release-upgrade
<ghostcube> yofel: ok if upstart is recognizing something then stop is better way
<ghostcube> havent knoen this
<harjot> my support team are now gone
<djSupport-linux> lol
<yofel> well, I'm off for dinner, bbl
<DasKreech> harjot: I guess the line 37 is your ulprit
<harjot> the last line is only relevant to today  thoguh?
<desu> i recently upgraded from jaunty to karmic. how do i enable ayatana notifications instead of the default kde notifications?
<harjot> DasKreech: i just did a portscan on myself and found these port open?
<harjot> 38731,49873
<kyniker> hi
<tsimpson> harjot: those are probably the connection for your web browser and irc client
<harjot> oh ok
<CPrgmSwR2> Good morning
<CPrgmSwR2> anyone having issue with there sound on karmic koala?
<DasKreech> hi CPrgmSwR2 I have not seen yuo in ages!
<CPrgmSwR2> oh hey daskreech
<DasKreech> CPrgmSwR2: how are you?
<DasKreech> Other than no sound ;)
<DasKreech> djSupport-linux: how are you doing with your problem ?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am doing okay, I think I get the swine flu and have been sick for the last 4 days
<CPrgmSwR2> get = got
<CPrgmSwR2> Everyone keeps saying nvidia no long does audio sound cards which I understand, but it doesn't make since why it would work in 9.04 and in 9.10 it will not
<DasKreech> CPrgmSwR2: Have you been folowing Gluon?
<CPrgmSwR2> No
<DasKreech> CPrgmSwR2: They just had a code sprint looks good
<DasKreech> What sound card do you have ?
<DasKreech> I assume you tried the normal stuff like unmuting the card etc?
<CPrgmSwR2> results of searches people make on their Android phones. Verizon is also planning to
<CPrgmSwR2> I have been working with just alsa
<CPrgmSwR2> I have downloaded a wav file which I have tried playing with playl
<DasKreech> ok
<CPrgmSwR2> my playback shows up as HDA NVidia (CONEXANT Analog)
<CPrgmSwR2> There is also a digital version of it
<CPrgmSwR2> #455912
<CPrgmSwR2> That is the bug number I filed for the issue
<jimmy51_> freshly burned 9.10 CD in hand, i'll be upgrading over the weekend
<jimmy51_> whoohoo
<DasKreech> jimmy51_: Or installing :)
<dasme> just installed netbook edition , love it :)
<CPrgmSwR2> jimmy51_: yeah interesting
<nikitis> is there no longer an xorg.conf file in 9.10?
<DasKreech> CPrgmSwR2: Hmm that's not a normally problematic card. Did you run alsamixer to make sure thigns weren't uted ?
<DasKreech> nikitis: NOt that i know of
<CPrgmSwR2> DasKreech: I am positive the alsamixer has the 00 at the bottom to signal that it is not muted
<jimmy51_> does the OEM installtion "Prepare for Shipping" let you configure a system, install apps, and wrap it up so it can be utilized on other systems?
<nikitis> DasKreech: this guy i'm working with claimes he has no xorg.conf file
<nikitis> DasKreech: located in xorg.conf
<Mamarok> nikitis: there is none by default since HAL takes over the configuration
<CPrgmSwR2> nikitis: let me check
<teliti> Hi. How to make dragon player play avi files?
<nikitis> Mamarok: wth?  Does it use xorg.conf if there's one there?
<Mamarok> teliti: install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<robin0800> nikitis: not on a clean install though you can add one
<nikitis> robin0800: and it will use it
<Mamarok> nikitis: it should prefer the xorg.conf if there is one, yes
<CPrgmSwR2> I have no xorg.conf file
<robin0800> nikitis: yes
<nikitis> Mamarok: thanks
<neighborlee> just kubuntu have crash handler active ?
<DasKreech> nikitis: So far no
<DasKreech> Mamarok: Thuogh that hasnt' been my experience
<CPrgmSwR2> The must frustrating problem with linux is hardware compatibility
<Mamarok> neighborlee: sorry, I don't understand your question
<neighborlee> Mamarok: if a application crashes.it catches the crash and sends in report..
<neighborlee> Mamarok: like fedora has
<DasKreech> CPrgmSwR2: Yep have you checked in #alsa ?
<CPrgmSwR2> DasKreech: no I hadn't
<Mamarok> neighborlee: so your question is to know if there is a crash handler in Kubuntu? Of course, what a question :)
<DasKreech> neighborlee: Yes it uses the built ni KDE one
<DasKreech> in
<neighborlee> Mamarok:its a fair question , not all distros have this
<Mamarok> neighborlee: it should start Dr. Konqi by default
<yofel> neighborlee: apport is disabled by default in the release
<neighborlee> Mamarok: does it make you file crash manually..or do it automaticallly for you
<Mamarok> neighborlee: well, they should at least use Dr. Konqi if they ship KDE
<nikitis> Mamarok: how long has that been in effect?
<neighborlee> yofel: 9.10 you mean ?
<teliti> Mamarok: it seems to reject installing that package
<Mamarok> neighborlee: sorry, but that makes no sense, it doesn't crash the application
<nikitis> Mamarok: my 9.04 had an xorg.conf file
<jimmy51_> can a kubuntu system installed in OEM mode be imaged and redepolyed on other machines (with different hardware) after running the "prepare for shipping" app?
<neighborlee> Mamarok: im speaking plain english.whats wrong with you
<Mamarok> nikitis: because you added one I guess
<neighborlee> Mamarok: I said..if a applicatoin crashes..does it send in the report automatically...
<Mamarok> or because you upgraded from a previous version
<Mamarok> neighborlee: no, it shows you what is wrong, if the crash report is valid and then you can search for duplicate entries directly before sending (what you should do anyway)
<nikitis> Mamarok: i'm very very sure it was there on my fresh install of 9.04.  But anyway, i guess i missed that change in how linux works.
<Mamarok> neighborlee: but you need an account on bugs.kde.org to send a report first, anyway
<Mamarok> neighborlee: and please don't send any reports that are not marked as useful :)
<neighborlee> Mamarok: thats lame...no end user is going to be able..or willing to messs with that imho anyway..dont we want end users able to send in reports about prob lems they encounter with the system ?
<Mamarok> nikitis: it was gone on Jaunty already
<DasKreech> neighborlee: You don't want to send in every crash automatically
<neighborlee> Mamarok: I can do it..im a geek man!..but my friend sally would be totally confused.
<Mamarok> neighborlee: well, of course they are, it just prevents people from sending in stuff that is not useful
<neighborlee> DasKreech: well , as long as i ts 'easy' to do..then fine.. ;)
<DasKreech> neighborlee: It's quite good actually it asks you two questions then rates how useful it would be to submit it
<Mamarok> neighborlee: since the apport system made sending reports far too easily, and 90% of those were totally useless, since most people don't have debugging packages installed
<genu> Hey, can someone guide into rotating my second display 180 degrees? (I have nvida card, and nvidia-settings installed)
<CPrgmSwR2> DasKreech: Other than sound and suspend/resume everything works great on linux
<DasKreech> If it's useless then it wont' submit though it tells you how to do it manually if you want to
<neighborlee> DasKreech: ok gotcha thank yo for informatoin
<teliti> Is there a reason for when I try to install kubuntu-restricted-extra it does not do anything? Did I forget anything?
<neighborlee> DasKreech: excellent ;)
<neighborlee> DasKreech: thank you so much for your help on this issue.
<Mamarok> DasKreech: you can submit a useles report, but you have to decide yourself if it's sent or not
<Mamarok> useless*
<BluesKaj> teliti, make sure all your repos are enabled in your package manager
<neighborlee> Mamarok: thanks for your help
<DasKreech> neighborlee: if it's good then it will search for another report that's close and ask if you would like to add to this one or make a new one. IF you want to make a new one then it's send it in automatically once you supply a login for bugs.kde.org
<Mamarok> neighborlee: you are welcome
<dios_mio> first time using kubuntu
<teliti> BluesKaj: KPackageKit, right? Where are the repos there?
<Mamarok> dios_mio: hi, do you have a support question?
<DasKreech> neighborlee: having 900 automatic bugs for a known crash problem is not useful it makesi t hard to find the 3 crash reports that are not known and need to be worked on
<teliti> opps I have them :-)
<neighborlee> DasKreech: yes I get that
<teliti> thanks to Mamarok and BluesKaj
<DasKreech> it's a co-operation between the user and the developers if she can understand that it helps
<BluesKaj> teliti, also "other sources" , except for the cdrom
<Mamarok> teliti: you are welcome :)
<neighborlee> DasKreech: long as the  registering process isn't daunting for end users..then im fine with it..not everyone is a geek ;)
<DasKreech> Also once she starts getting e-mails from the developers she's likely to appreciate it more ;)
<Mamarok> neighborlee: everybody can make a registration, that's not difficult :)
<DasKreech> neighborlee: if you think it is you can make one for her adn save it in the kde wallet
<BluesKaj> teliti, NP, good luck
<DasKreech> The password will get sent to her e-mail address
<DasKreech> looks like harjot got rebooted again
<neighborlee> Mamarok: good to know.
<neighborlee> Mamarok: sorry for ten thousand questions..I just had to know up frontk,or have my best friend KILLL ME
<Mamarok> neighborlee: take care, then :)
<neighborlee> hehe
<esperegu_> after upgrading to karmic I don't see all the sound channels anymore in the mixer. And alsamixer gives this error:alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory .... Any suggetions???
<BluesKaj> esperegu_, reinstall alsa-utils
<jimmy51_> can a kubuntu system installed in OEM mode be imaged and redepolyed on other machines (with different hardware) after running the "prepare for shipping" app?
<BluesKaj> esperegu_, and alsa-base
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: I guess so, never used that
<DasKreech> neighborlee: She seems passionate about crashes :)
<neighborlee> LOL
<neighborlee> DasKreech: she passionate about EVERYthing
<DasKreech> jimmy51_: I would suspect so
<DasKreech> neighborlee: Good quality
<neighborlee> DasKreech: she's
<Mamarok> neighborlee: we can use bug triager in KDE and Kubuntu :)
<neighborlee> good to hear it
<neighborlee> Mamarok: what did yofel mean about it being disabled in this release?
<jimmy51_> Mamarok, DasKreech: ok... but not for sure?
<Mamarok> neighborlee: the apport report system is disabled, since it ran completely wild in KDE and produced a lot of useless noise
<DasKreech> bigbrovar: shhhhh don't tell jargon
<Mamarok> now Kubuntu sues the default Dr. Konqi report system of KDE
<neighborlee> Mamarok: ahhh ok ic , good.
<Maarten-> I have a laptop with docking station here (HP elitebook 6930p) and a external VGA 24" monitor connected to the VGA port on the docking station.... it COPIES the laptop screen desktop, but can't seem to find where to set it as a SECOND monitor to extend the desktop. Any ideas? (running Kubuntu 9.10)
<DasKreech> jimmy51_: Going on the prinicple that you can image anything I'm pretty sure you can image it
<Mamarok> Maarten-: check in the systemsettings -> display
<jimmy51_> DasKreech: hehe, well I can definitely capture an image.  the question is how gracefully that installation will handle booting up on different hardware.
<bigbrovar> DasKreech> :)
<DasKreech> jimmy51_: So far I've not found a problem your kernel cache has more to do with that than anything but if you have seriously different hardware you should be testing it as an OEM in any case
<Maarten-> Mamarok: I am there.... it says "it appears that you do not have a dual monitor configuration" - which I have. (and I know its working in both XP and 7 multiboots on the same system)
<dios_mio> Mamarok: yes i have a question.. when i try and install things in terminal it says something about pdpkg lock
<drakon> HI, got a problem, I installed samba to sare files on my home network but after installing it and seting me Workgroup I can't open the other computers on my network with the same workgroup, did i do something wrong?
<BluesKaj> dios_mio, close your package manager
<DasKreech> bigbrovar: Oy! do you have TB3 on Kubuntu ?
<dios_mio> BluesKaj: thanks man
<BluesKaj> dios_mio, np
<drakon> Im running Kubuntu 9.10
<teliti> BluesKaj: Does one has to download the mutlibuntu cd? I do net get which repo URL I have to add ...
<bigbrovar> DasKreech> u mean thunderbird 3? yeah i tried it for 5min and went back to tb2 .. the UI was uninspiring IMHO + the fonts looked out of place
<sideu6> ok room im back
<CPrgmSwR2> bizzare
<BluesKaj> teliti, mutlibuntu cd?  pls expalin
<jimmy51_> DasKreech: thanks
<utku> I'm an Arch Linux user and I want to switch to a more user friendly distro for a while. Actually I don't like Kubuntu but can 9.10 change my mind?
<jimmy51_> DasKreech: i have a standard list of stuff I do post install for family members tired of windows.  i'm going to try to make my own disk image that's good to go if possible.
<teliti> BluesKaj: as far as I can see I do not have any entry for a mutlibuntu repo there ...
<DasKreech> Mamarok: Maybe you can help
<Mamarok> DasKreech: where?
<BluesKaj> teliti, where?
<sideu6> DasKreech: back to what we were doing, let me get the missing libraries and i will install them
<DasKreech> sideu6 needs a newer version of gparted to do hfsplus
<Mamarok> utku: get yourself a LIVE CD and check it out, but bve aware that the live CD only has a limited set of apps due to its size
<drakon> HI, got a problem, I installed samba to sare files on my home network but after installing it and seting me Workgroup I can't open the other computers on my network with the same workgroup, did i do something wrong?
<yofel> teliti: do you by chance mean medibuntu?
<DasKreech> Mamarok: basically needs a version from Ibex what would be the easiest way to pull that?
<unleashed> hi... i cant speak english...sory...my laptop is intel core2duo...Which one should I use?kubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<utku> Mamarok: OK, I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<yofel> DasKreech: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<teliti> opps thx medibuntu ... argh, sorry I'm very new to kubuntu
<Maarten> Ah... I found some more on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/403610 - still a bug in KDE right now apperantly.
<DasKreech> yofel: That's what I said
<Mamarok> DasKreech: hm, go to the repo and get the deb by hand
<bigbrovar> utku> you might want to wait for a while for the dust to settle and all the bugs (if any) squashed. beside audio problem and graphic performance karmic is cool
<DasKreech> Mamarok: Ok was just checking
<EagleScreen> I recommend Kubuntu 32 bits
<Mamarok> DasKreech: but why not the one from Karmic or Jaunty?
<DasKreech>  bigbrovar Wehre did yo uget the Deb
<yofel> DasKreech: uups, misunderstood the situation ;)
<DasKreech> Mamarok: He's on hardy
<bigbrovar> DasKreech> hey brb .. need to go grab my usual friday BBQ
<yofel> !medibuntu | teliti
<ubottu> teliti: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DasKreech>  assuming that sideu6 is a he
<sideu6> DasKreech: when i go to get the first lib component from the pastebin i posted previously and go to get the first package which is libcairomm it has a list of other packages i need
<DasKreech> bigbrovar: DAMN YOU!!!!
<sideu6> on the download page
<BluesKaj> teliti, there is no multibuntu repos that i know of , are you trying to edit the souces.list or the package manager ?
<Mamarok> DasKreech: behave, please!
<DasKreech> Mamarok: :-) he's teasing me with Friday BBQ
<sideu6> should i grab those too? or see if what i get compiles ok and add what is missing
<teliti> ahh, thx both of us :-)
<bigbrovar> DasKreech> I know : )
<BluesKaj> teliti, err sources.list
<Mamarok> DasKreech: bigbrovar take your discussion to -offtopic, please
<DasKreech> sideu6: You'll be running things down for oodles of time try to get the minimum that you need
<DasKreech> djSupport-linux: How are you?
<sideu6> DasKreech: got it :)
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> sorry I will
<Mamarok> nice :)
<dios_mio> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<djSupport-linux> erm getting there
<BluesKaj> yofel, good one, medibuntu is prolly wht he meant
<Mamarok> dios_mio: just install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<dios_mio> ok thx
<bigbrovar> Mamarok> btw i finally filed a bug concerning my audio probs https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/463716 (just tot you should know)
<gue> hi there
<yofel> BluesKaj: yeah, though I really would like to see a k/x/ubuntu live-dvd, so you can install what you want from just one usb-pendrive XD
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: thanks
<yofel> BluesKaj: as an interpretation of 'multibuntu' ;)
<gue> keramic doesn't recognize my nvidia graphics card :( :(
<BluesKaj> yofel, that would be cool
<Mamarok> ok, off for today, gn8 everyone :)
<gue> when i install the nvidia-glx-XXX package by hand the driver gets loaded after a reboot, but still my screen runs in a wrong resolution :(
<gue> and i'm not able to set the right resolution via xrandr :( :(
<yofel> gue: tried nvidia-settings?
<gue> yofel: yep
<DasKreech> yofel: Isn't the DVD exactly that?
<flo> konqueror use gecko?
<sccolbert_> why would i not be able to access python.org, but other sites work fine, and may roomate can access python.org on his windows box?
<sccolbert_> this is kubuntu 9.10
<gue> nvidia-settings also tells me, that my screen is only able to do 800x600
<funkiwan> hey all. i just upgraded to karmic, and am finding alt+tab switching quite slow. any thoughts on what might be going on, or where to look?
<yofel> DasKreech: really? I don't think it was the last time I tried it, but maybe I just missed it, will try it again sometime
<intech> hallo leute
<gue> are there issues with the current nvidia driver?
<DasKreech> yofel: it has all of main so you can install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop from it
<baron86> Hello.. I want to ask where is the GRUB GUI in the new Karmic Koala
<sccolbert_> why would i not be able to access python.org, but other sites work fine, and may roomate can access python.org on his windows box? kubuntu 9.10
<sideu6> kas: this remindes me of how convienent a package manager is
<yofel> DasKreech: ok, thx
<sideu6> *das
<DasKreech> sideu6: Yeah I'd bump up yoru repos and get you to install and bump them back down but that's pretty much a reinstall if you really mess up
<DasKreech> This way you control what changes
<sideu6> yeah i figured that could get ugly...
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: make sure there's nothing in your hosts file. grep -i python /etc/hosts
<DasKreech> sideu6: I do it but then I'm careful about reading what it's doing and i check wht it's supposed to do
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: there's nothing there, though i was just able to connect to python.org after letting firefox attempt to connect for ~5minutes,
<sideu6> DasKreech: i wouldnt be reckless with it, i think it would just blow up and ask everything and its mother to update which would confuse me to no end
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: no other site exhibit this slowness, and python.org is not slow for my roomate
<drakon> Can anyone tell me how to setup samba for file sharing on Kubuntu 9.10
<DasKreech> sideu6: On the upside here I'm issuing an install gparted and it' listing 20 packages so more or less if you hit that limit then we can look at just grabbing the latest live CD since that means it's going to start chainging system stuff
<yofel> !samba | drakon
<ubottu> drakon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: maybe force reload?
<yofel> drakon: maybe you'll find something there
<sideu6> DasKreech: ok
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: force reload of what?
<DasKreech> sideu6: Want the list?
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: of all elements on page. ctrl+shift+r
<sideu6> i have the list, currently sorting through what i need for that newer version of gparted
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: that's not it, I have been fighting this problem for over an hour now. this is a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10, and i just restarted the machine ~10 minutes ago
<DasKreech> ok
<baron86> Is there any GRUB GUI ?
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: try a different browser?
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: this issue also appears with easy_install not able to connect to pypi.python.org
<DasKreech> baron86: Wouldn't that be useless?
<sideu6> DasKreech: ok i got everything now in a folder
<sideu6> should i clean up the old gparted before trying again
<DasKreech> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/directory/*.deb
<sideu6> or do somthing to clean up the last attempt?
<DasKreech> nope it should be ok
<sideu6> ok
<baron86> Well Das Kreech i dont now how to add a new OS i have in different hard drive whereas it was easy before!
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: a long shot, and i'm fuzzy on the details, but i've had issues with the mtu settings not playing nice with some servers
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: what did you change?
<DasKreech> baron86: karmic ?
<baron86> yeap Karmic Koala Final 9.10.. Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<DasKreech> baron86: Run sudo os-prober
<baron86> whats that?
<sideu6> DasKreech: well it did alot more puking than last time
<sideu6> pastebin?
<BluesKaj> I hear rumours that ubuntu no longer sends free cds in the mail ..is this true ?
<colin_> I can't manage to get the ati fglrx driver to activate in a fresh install of Kubuntu 9.10 64 for an HD Radeon 4670
<baron86> why dont you download it BluesKaj?
<Shockrates> hi
<sideu6> just gonna try mkfs really quick
<baron86> Hello Sokrates
<BluesKaj> baron86, I already have it , I'm just trying to confirm a rumour :)
<Shockrates> i have installed kubuntu with english system language. someone gave me a txt with greek characters and i cant read it
<Shockrates> any ideas
<Shockrates> ?
<mike6655442233> Hi there, does anyone having sound issues with firefox?
<baron86> oh its okie :) BluesKaj.. To be honest i didnt find such an option when downloaded
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- yeah, I think they're going to restrict it a bit. I guess people requesting 10 discs when they could easily download it is costing a bit too much money
<DasKreech> !shipit | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<baron86> but to be honest if dont have net home then pc is useless
<BluesKaj> right, baron86, Dragnslcr
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: try something like this: tracepath python.org
<colin_> my sound in firefox works fine but I had to adjust the volume
<DasKreech> sideu6: Yep
<Shockrates> can someone help me. cause its pretty annoying
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: i cant run tracepath on my machine (school router blocks it)
<mike6655442233> is that so? In my case it doesn't in youtube
<baron86> But the questiion is why did they removed GRUB GUI :(
<baron86> Sokrates are you Greek?
<Shockrates> yes
<baron86> So am i
<baron86> I can read anything
<sideu6> DasKreech: here is that mess...
<sideu6> http://pastebin.com/m67d07c60
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: what's the mtu on your active network interface (e.g., run ifconfig)
<baron86> no problem with the characters..
<Shockrates> baron86: cool
<DasKreech> Shockrates: Really? kate can't open it?
<baron86> your name is Sokrates :P
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: 1500, i tried 1496, but no luck
<Shockrates> DasKreech: kate opens it. but instead of greek i see some boxes
<colin_> mike what worked for me was clicking the speaker icon down in the bottom right then clicking mixer and turning pcm up
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: bump it way down to 1400 and see what happens
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- did you try going to System Settings -> Regional and Language and clicking "Install New Language"?
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: yes i did
<Shockrates> i installed modern greek
<kebomix> i downloaded ati driver from their website and i installed it and after reboot system crashed and it becomes non-responsive and Capslock lamp keep turning on and off and can't boot into system . , any solution ?
<kebomix> i use kubuntu 9.10
<Shockrates> but still
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: no changes
<baron86> is that text important?
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: check out this link: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/desktop/188932, maybe there's something in there that will help
<mike6655442233> It's not that all other program are working fine, except flash/videos doesn't have sound
<colin_> kebomix, I have a similar problem with no idea how to fix it
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- weird. Maybe need to logout and log back in? Just guessing on that
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: i need that too
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: i installed greek language and support
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: i can write greek txt then open it with kate, and its still greek
<sideu6> das; how would i write the mkfs syntax to write the hfs to the drive
<sideu6> i know dumb
<Shockrates> but this txt written in greek shows me boxes. maybe its encoding
<Shockrates> cause it was written in windows
<colin_> side note, anyone get grub errors when they try to install alternate?
<sideu6> nvrmnind i got the man page
<baron86> maybe the other guy did write it in differeny encoding
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- yeah, must be something specific to that file
<DasKreech> sideu6: LIne 69 is the killer
<Dragnslcr> Encoding would be my first guess, too
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: a friend could open it though.
<DasKreech> kebomix: Don't start the GUI
<sideu6> ooo library issue...
<Shockrates> he has kubuntu but chose greek at system installation
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: is there a way to force the connection with ipv6?
<baron86> that doesnt matter..
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: i mean ipv4
<kebomix1> colin_: so bad :( , any idea how to remove ATI driver using command line ?
<baron86> Does anyone please know how to add a new OS in  a different Drive cause i need it?
<DasKreech> sideu6: Yeah the kernel relies on libc6 so upgrading that is kinda nasty
<Gintulis> when i start in terminal: sudo nvidia-settings  and enable twinview for dual monitor, i cant save to configuration file and get error: failed to parce existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- try changing the Encoding option in Kate's Open File dialog
<DasKreech> sideu6: hit up the Gparted Site and grab the Live CD
<christaker> hi....i' ve just installed from kpackage tha flash player plugin (using firefox) and i have not sound!!! Any suggestions?
<Shockrates> and put what
<baron86> I Used to do it easily with previous GRUB but now nothing!
<sideu6> ok so it sounds that my only option is to run mkfs...or do that lol
<colin_> kebomix1: no idea
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: not sure. i'm not too sharp in this area, but it seems like it might be worth investigating. having trouble thinking of any other reasons that would cause your problem. though as i said, i'm no expert.
<sideu6> guis are eaiser though :)
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- if you know someone else that can open it in Kate, ask them what encoding they're using for it. Otherwise you'd just have to try each one until you find the one that works
<Shockrates> i fixed it
<sideu6> DasKreech: get the stable or latest?
<Shockrates> chose greek encoding
<Shockrates> in openoffice
<rockprincess> is there a special room for the kde-netbook remix?
<DasKreech> sideu6: Stable since you seem to like stable ;)
<Dragnslcr> That would do it
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: do you know how to change encoding from within kate, or make it find it automatically?
<Idhan> I have install the adobe-flashplugin but the youtube videos do not have sound.. any idea??
<Idhan> kubuntu 9.10
<rockprincess> cuz i have major problems with the kde-netbook remix
<DasKreech> Shockrates: Save as and see if it helps it outside of OO.o
<christaker> Flash Player plugin package - no sound at videos...how to solve this? thnx!
<sideu6> ok theys got on sourceforge 0.4.6-1
<Shockrates> DasKreech: any other way?
<sideu6> for stable
<sideu6> that is the version that supports correct?
<Idhan> christaker: the same probleme here..
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- you can select a different encoding if you do Save As
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: i found it
<Shockrates> at tools there is the encoding option
<yofel> rockprincess: well, there is #kubuntu-netbook
<Shockrates> i chose automatic
<rockprincess> ta yofel!!! :)
<Shockrates> it should be enabled by default
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- yep. I'm on a remote connection to my desktop, so I'm a bit slower than normal
<DasKreech> Shockrates: I would guess there are other ways I don't know exactly what the problem is
<Shockrates> ok
<DasKreech> sideu6: Yes
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- looks like you're doing exactly what I would do to find stuff though, so you're in good shape
<sideu6> das:ok will grab
<sideu6> DasKreech: thank god for comcast internet, should get it pretty quick
<sideu6> i can bake the iso then boot it on my regular laptop to nuke the drive
<sideu6> like i said the setup im doing now is a r&d so i can sort out all the bugs
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: it was and ipv6 problem
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: i disabled ipv6 in firefox and i connect immediately
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: i have another problem too. the greek repository which is gr.archives.ubuntu or something, doenst respond. maybe the server is down or something. i would like  to use a german server
<Shockrates> how do i change my repositories list
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: hooray!
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: i suppose this is a problem with python.org server?
<baron86> Shockrates got probem with the time?
<baron86> i got that probelm too
<baron86> I installed it recently and didnt give that much attention
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- dunno offhand, let me check my repository list
<BluesKaj> bloody IPv6 , wish they'd adopt it or drop it, webwide/appwide and get it done period , it's PITA
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: well, my impression is that in order foripv6 to work, all equipment between you and the server need to support it. so it's not clear that the issue rests with python.org. could be a router along the way.
<Shockrates> baron86: it lags a lot.
<baron86> u telling me..
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: gotcha
<baron86> i have so many failures..
<Shockrates> Dragnslcr: i found an option from kpackegemanager to change source from greece to us or main server
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: thanks for the hlep
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: np
<djsupportPDA> howdy
<Dragnslcr> Shockrates- yup, was just about to tell you that
<christaker> Flash Player plugin package - no sound at videos...how to solve this? thnx!
 * _nix_ is a FRESH kubuntu 9.10 installation. *happy*
<Shockrates> i chose another greek server maybe this one is better
<Shockrates> ok cya!
<Shockrates> thanks
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<baron86> will you help me Shockrates?
<baron86> a little adcive
<baron86> advice
<sideu6> DasKreech: ok about to cook the disc
<sccolbert_> funkiwan: i commented out all ipv6 entries in /etc/hosts and now my system works as it should
<DasKreech> sideu6: That was quick
<funkiwan> sccolbert_: sweet.
<baron86> okie...
<djsupportPDA> is the chap who was helping me stil here?
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: Driver?
<djsupportPDA> yes
<DasKreech> What's the problem?
<djsupportPDA> im on mobilephone
<benni> Hey guys! Got some problems after upgrading to Karmic...first it seems my LUKS-encrypted root-partition was strangled, but after hours of googling i got the system booting again. but my private-encryption seems to be corrupt...anybody here who can help me with that issue?
<christaker> Idhan_: kubuntu 9.10?
<djsupportPDA> got to a point of installation ad said you have an x-server runing
<BluesKaj> sccolbert_, is that wise , what about your network router etc?
<sccolbert_> BluesKaj: i'm on the school's network, so i have no access to the router
<djsupportPDA> this I cannot install
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: ok we are goign to jump out of the X server and shut it down
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: are you ready?
<djsupportPDA> im not at home!
<pqwer1> just upgraded to karmic and can't get past the login screen..  all was working fine in jaunty
<djsupportPDA> im at a hospital !
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: Ha ha ok how can We help then?
<djsupportPDA> an explanation of what an x-server is?
<sideu6> wow it cooked the disc faster than nero does on my windozer :D
<djsupportPDA> my fiancees visiting so I'm sitting in cafe with a coffee lol
<funkiwan> question: i'm often encountering instructions that will say "go to System -> Administration -> foo". Where is this?
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: UNIX is seperated into parts called a stack
<djsupportPDA> k
<benni> pqwer1: can you login? if no - what is the system doing? can you login in a shell (ctrl-alt-f1)?
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: This is so one part of the computer can change or crash and not affect the others
<funkiwan> i'm guessing this is a gnome thing. is there a way i can access the gnome menus?
<jrdnyquist> can anyone tell me how to suppress status message in kopete? it's contant saying I or someone goes idle or comes back, etc
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: Linux is the kernel part of the stack it only deals with the hardware
<djsupportPDA> k
<djsupportPDA> k
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: on top of that is the shell this is the part that you use to send commands to the kernel. It's the famous "black screen" that you type into
<DasKreech> On top of that is a program that handles the Mouse and GUI this is the X server
<djsupportPDA> a
<pqwer1>  benni: yes I can log into a shell... the login screen: I enter my un/pw and submit.. screen changes to "loading different bits" and after a couple of icons are loaded the screen flickers and comes back to the login screen.
<pqwer1> hope that made sense
<djsupportPDA> i.e. kde
<DasKreech> it is what makes use of the video card to draw all the pretty things on the screen
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: No KDE is above the X server
<djsupportPDA> ithe first thing he told me to do was kil kdm
<DasKreech> All the X server does is say where windows should be and how to use the video card
<djsupportPDA> was that this server
<benni> pqwer1: and in terminal-mode (ctrl-alt-f1), can you login there?
<pqwer1> benni: yes
<benni> pqwer1: can you cd to your home-dir and see if all content is available?
<sideu6> kas: the new version even seems quicker than the old version on disc i have]
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: No but the Server works like a lot of the rest of linux. It runs for a short time and then dies. To stop that it calls a program that just sits and waits. THat would be KDM in this case
<funkiwan> jrdnyquist: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> Chat Window -> Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<DasKreech> When kdm stops waiting then the X server goes away
<sideu6> and i have hfs :D
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: so If you logout of your desktop or specifically tell KDM to stop the X server stops running
<djsupportPDA> ok if i killed kdm that woul stop the server?
<pqwer1> benni: yes, it's all there. I've also run a sudo apt-get update/upgrade to update the system post-karmic-install
<DasKreech> sideu6: Great eh?
<sideu6> yup
<DasKreech> Isn't FLOSS great :)
<sideu6> question is will the newer one handle vista/win7
<pqwer1> DasKreech: when it just works, it is :)
<DasKreech> Came out pretty recently so I would guess it does
<djsupportPDA> ok this is what happened he told me to sudo etc/init.d/kdm stop
<djsupportPDA> it failed
<DasKreech> pqwer1: It almost always just works. But that depends on what you define working as :)
<djsupportPDA> or similiar
<sideu6> ok well i can check man pages for that
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: right if you are on Koala you can type sudo service kdm stop as well
<djsupportPDA> in on the latest
<djsupportPDA> ok
<djsupportPDA> that should in theory stop the server
<pqwer1> DasKreech: my definition of working = don't need to log onto IRC :P
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: Yes
<sideu6> nope its stil broke in vista/7
<DasKreech> pqwer1: I need to login to IRC when things are going well cause I"m bored :)
<pqwer1> hehe
<djsupportPDA> will it output a message?
<sideu6> im waitin for that to be fixed to move again but might for the hfs if this goes on to be final
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: if it works then no
<djsupportPDA> you see itried another kill command he mentioned
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: I saw
<djsupportPDA> and it returne nothing so wasnt sure if that was done
<pqwer1> any idea how to force X to use generic display drivers?
<DasKreech> you had like 4 people helping telling you different things that do the same thing :)
<djsupportPDA> killall -9 km
<djsupportPDA> kdm
<djsupportPDA> lol
<sideu6> DasKreech: good news is that gparted now works, but dolphin wont create anything in the new drive
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: a good rule in UNIX is that if it doesn't say anything then everything went well
<sideu6> so the drive was formatted and reconnected to linux
<DasKreech> sideu6: Of course not
<djsupportPDA> i'll remember thanks!
<memenode> Skulpture theme is really nice
<sideu6> DasKreech: why not?
<pqwer1> or you have a --quiet switch on :D
<DasKreech> sideu6: You have to set the umask otherwise only root can touch it
<djsupportPDA> on a completly new topic
<sideu6> oh <_>......how do i do that?
<pqwer1> benni: any ideas?
<djsupportPDA> how can i get a console on a unix machine that doesnt have ke or any kind of gui?
<djsupportPDA> kde
<sideu6> djsupportPDA: download ubuntu server
<sideu6> that installs just a base terminal
<DasKreech> sideu6: how did you mount it?
<pqwer1> djsupportPDA: temporarily or permanently?
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: What does it have?
<sideu6> i connected the drive to the usb port of the pc and it pops up with the run menu
<funkiwan> any idea how to access gnome menus from kubuntu?
<pqwer1> funkiwan: install gnome
<djsupportPDA> its a custom pc that not designed to have a monitor etc attached to it
<DasKreech> sideu6: ah that means that you probably need a udev rule for the hfsplus but in the meantime you can do an fstab or a manual mount
<djsupportPDA> just a standalone box
<djsupportPDA> not a server either
<pqwer1> djsupportPDA: what is its function?
<sideu6> DasKreech: now on my production it will be internal, anything different i gotta do there
<djsupportPDA> plays music all day long!
<sideu6> the hfs drive i mean
<pqwer1> well, that's a server :)
<benni> pqwer1: still thinking about it....
<funkiwan> pqwer1: is there a particular package for gnome?
<pqwer1> benni: thanks :)
<djsupportPDA> ever been to a pub restuarunt and heard background music its one well six of them :-p
<pqwer1> djsupportPDA: usually while installing a distro, there is an option to only have a commandline option
<pqwer1> djsupportPDA: or you can just install a server distro
<konggaowen> 有人在吗？
<DasKreech> sideu6: you can mount it with sudo mount /dev/device -t hfsplus /place/to/mount -o umask=0222
<DasKreech> The umask will let anyone write to it
<djsupportPDA> i wish to see whats going on rather than intall a new distro
<sideu6> ok, so why would other formats let me write right away
<sideu6> im just curious
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: you would need ssh on it or a monitor I guess
<sideu6> maybe a rule somewhere
<DasKreech> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<DasKreech> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<DasKreech> Bah that's not right
<djsupportPDA> it usually is connected to a dialup connection
<djsupportPDA> i belive
<DasKreech> !cn  konggaowen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn  konggaowen
<DasKreech> !cn | konggaowen
<ubottu> konggaowen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pqwer1> djsupportPDA: by default using the commandline with a normal KDE Kubuntu install will have lots of KDE packages in the background
<konggaowen> thank 有
<pqwer1> !ja | konggaowen
<ubottu> konggaowen: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<djsupportPDA> nor do I lnow about its root user or pass
<konggaowen> thank you
<pqwer1> they all look the same to me
<pqwer1> :)
<djsupportPDA> so i need to get shell access
<djsupportPDA> and find out the pass
<djsupportPDA> etc
<mantfire> hi hi
<djsupportPDA> to run commads
<pqwer1> djsupportPDA: install sshd for e.g. and connect from another box
<pqwer1> DasKreech: any idea how I can go about getting X to just use generic display drivers rather than the restricted ones?
<djsupportPDA> i.e. my kubuntu?
<DasKreech> djsupportPDA: You just need a login\
<DasKreech> pqwer1: xorg.conf ?
<djsupportPDA> hmmmm
<pqwer1> DasKreech: I don't seem to even have one in /etc/X11
<DasKreech> I'm very confused about how Xorg expects things to work now They way they want all configuration done inside the GUI but they remove the old configurations before they have the GUI tools
<djsupportPDA> i took the hd out of one of them but it doesnt display anything
<DasKreech> pqwer1: Nope it's not there
<djsupportPDA> i know itsnot there lol
<pqwer1> DasKreech: or is there a switch to just turn off restricted drivers?
<djsupportPDA> i was sent looking for it earlier
<nusch> can anybody tell me if are additional actions(privileges etc. )  needed  to make wifi(iwlagn) working after upgrade to jaunty ? It looks like knetworkmanager doesn't even try to connect although I can connect manually with wpa_supplicant..
<pqwer1> DasKreech: I've tried uninstalling all the nvidia packages to no avail
<djsupportPDA> anyways thanks im off
<pqwer1> I've also tried to see if jockey-text helps.. it doesn't
<pqwer1> cya
<djsupportPDA> till we meet again!
<pqwer1> auf wiedersehen
<djsupportPDA> ditto
<sideu6> grrrr cmon firefox...
<CPrgmSwR2> DasKreech: will dumb @ss me never thought of hooking up the mic, as the sound is all comming out of the mic
<DasKreech> pqwer1: Ask in #xorg
<pqwer1> DasKreech: righto, thanks
<sideu6> hang on gonna restart x session
<sideu6> be right back
<memenode> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<CPrgmSwR2> DasKreech: mic should be headphone jack
<yofel> memenode: it has a timeout issues in the last few weeks
<memenode> yeah.. it times out here..
<pqwer1> memenode: it's just tediously slow sometimes
<memenode> well actually it says: "gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error"
<memenode> oh wait, yeah it says this too "gpg: keyserver timed out"
<DasKreech> CPrgmSwR2: Ha ha
<DasKreech> memenode: no just hammered
<memenode> possibly because of that new add-apt-repository thing?
<DasKreech> try like 7 times and it should work
<memenode> more people quierying it to test
 * memenode just wants to get the 64bit flashplugin repo :)
<yofel> memenode: huh? there is one?
<memenode> yofel, user contributed yes: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<yofel> memenode: thx
<memenode> hm my tab completion doesn't work in konversation for some reason..
<sideu6> ugh, how did firefox break...
<sideu6> try reloading it
<memenode> hmm brb
<memenode> nope still doesn't work
<sideu6> ok there it goes..
<DasKreech> hmm?
<real_ate> hi everyone... just wondering if anyone can help me with the new kubuntu 9.10... i keep getting a message from the network manager plasmoid asking me to put in my password even though i've set it to connecect automatically
<real_ate> is there anyone out there that can help me or do i need to file a bug?
<DasKreech> What kind of network are you connectnig to?
<pqwer1> lots of patience, that one
<philipp___> hi i have a problem, i can't implement kde designs
<sideu6> DasKreech: problem with mount, it is throwin errors aout having wrong fstype, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb (where the system seems to put it), missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<sideu6> well that is usefull
<nusch> real_ate: are you sure it asking for password for your network ? or just for kdewallet which keeps all passwords ?
<philipp___> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pqwer1> nusch: he's gone
<philipp___> can someone help me?
<DasKreech> !someone | philipp___
<ubottu> philipp___: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yofel> DasKreech: he already asked it
<DasKreech> I missed it what was it?
<philipp___> DasKreech: i have already asked it
<yofel> <philipp___> hi i have a problem, i can't implement kde designs
<philipp___> DasKreech: that's why i asked if someone can help me because there was a lot of text underneath this
<DasKreech> philipp___: I heard I didn't what are kde designs?
<real_ate> hi everyone... just wondering if anyone can help me with the new kubuntu 9.10... i keep getting a message from the network manager plasmoid asking me to put in my password even though i've set it to connecect automatically
<real_ate> is there anyone out there that can help me or do i need to file a bug?
<real_ate> PS. sorry if i double posted but my wireless just died there... funny that :(
<DasKreech> real_ate: :-)
<philipp___> DasKreech: wait i search the english word i'm on a german pc
<DasKreech> What kind of network are you connectnig to?
<DasKreech> philipp___: Alright
<DasKreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<real_ate> DasKreech: its a wpa personal network
<philipp___> DasKreech: i know^^ you aren't german are you?
<DasKreech> philipp___: also if it's a KDE question you can ask in #kde
<DasKreech> Likely to be more helpful than here
<sideu6> DasKreech: can you give me the command to allow users to write to hfs+ again?
<philipp___> DasKreech: i want to change my design of my workspace and i can't apply this
<Turin> Hi, if someone heard about microphone issues in new kubuntu?
<philipp___> DasKreech: thx for your help i go off
<g_> hi everyone I've upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and i don't have access to any network manager plasmoid or anything and I cannot find it to load it, its like it doesn't existm on my system also i can't even find it on the internet to download, luckily i have xfce otherwise i wouldn't be on here
<ralph_> I have a problem *again* , my fat32 disk  spontaneous become read only :(  I did bootup Windows again and check the partition and reboot to Kubuntu9.10 can again help me tith this
<g_> how do you get the network manager to work in kubuntu 9.10?
<g_> like how do you get it to aleast load, let alone get that nm plasmoid
<geos_de> g_: do you have the plasmoid installed?
<DasKreech> sideu6: sudo mount /dev/device /path/to/mount -t hfsplus -o umask=0022
<sideu6> DasKreech: thanks
<sideu6> :)
<g_> geos_de it never installed, that stupid knetworkmanager was the only thing there but now that no longer works since updating
<milovan> hello!
<real_ate> i'm having troubles with knetwork manager too it seems
<Turin> I just can not enable microphone in Skype :( Can someone help me?
<milovan> i just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 but had many errors during installation, and atm cant see desktop. also starting firefox, returns me to login screen
<real_ate> does anyone know if there is a bug open about it
<milovan> anyone had similar problem?
<milovan> (kubuntu)
<real_ate> Turin: i know how to fix your problem
<DasKreech> sideu6: More joyful outcome?
<sideu6> workin on it
<Turin> real_ate: Good! How?
<sideu6> damn thing got stuck mounted now
<real_ate> Turin: you need to "initialise" the microphone first... i do that by opening audacity and recording a few seconds of sound
<geos_de> g_: Do you have removed the config-files for the network-manager already?
<real_ate> Turin: then my mic works in skype ;P
<real_ate> its crazy i know
<Turin> OK, i will install it now
<Turin> real_ate: Thank you!
<real_ate> Turin: let me know if it works
<Turin> real_ate: Shore
<ralph_> My fat32 partition spontaneous become read only (i did a checkdisk on windows and reboot again Kubuntu 9.10), I don't know how to solve the problem. Maybe someone can check my Fstab?
<g_> geos_de the config files? where or how or why would I do that? is that important to have done?
<sideu6> rebooting again...
<sideu6> ugh
<geos_de> g_: works often on these kinds of problems in kde ;-)
<g_> geos_de ok so what your saying is that I should delete the config files for network manager?  if so how would i do this?
<Turin> real_ate: It works!
<sideu6> ok cleared it now
<sideu6> now i lost the damn command again
<Turin> real_ate: Big, big, big thanks :)
<real_ate> Turin: maybe file a bug so that others can find out ;)
<real_ate> like pay it forward ;)
<Turin> real_ate: It's only happens in Carmic, or in other KDE distros too?
<geos_de> g_: try something like this: sudo apt-get remove --purge knetworkmanager
<real_ate> Turin: well it was happening for me in the last 2 releases of ubuntu
<real_ate> ubuntu/kubuntu
<Anpu> seems none had similar experience like me :s
<geos_de> g_: the delete everthing in your home-folder which belongs to the network-manager
<Turin> real_ate: If so, we really have to write about this bug.
<g_> geos_de and that will allow for the network manager to load?
<andrez85s> !!list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Turin> real_ate: Launchpad?
<real_ate> Turin: yes
<real_ate> well... actually no
<real_ate> Turin: i presume you downloaded the package from skype directly yes?
<real_ate> the .deb
<g_> geos_os I typed in the first command sudo apt-get remove --purge knetworkmanager and that package is already gone
<sideu6> DasKreech: sorry to ask again but what were those last 2 args for that command
<sideu6> lost window in reboot
<geos_de> g_: it was removed before?
<geos_de> g_: the reinstall it: sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<DasKreech> sideu6: -o turns on options. The option is the umask which setups the permissions. You want umask=0022
<sideu6> wrong syntax i dont have the whole thing
<DasKreech> sideu6: It's in your history as well so You can just press up and get it back
<sideu6> didnt run it in the shell before
<DasKreech> oooooh :)
<DasKreech> sudo mount /dev/device /path/to/mount -t hfsplus -o umask=022
 * DasKreech hits bigbrovar with a chicken leg
<Turin> real_ate: Yes, from site
<g_> geos_de it says package not available when when i go to install knetworkmanager it says another package is installed
<bigbrovar>  DasKreech> yum yum
<sideu6> ran it but it failed
<sideu6> and i need to run again
<g_> geos_de thanks dude i found it by referrel of other packages
<real_ate> Turin: then its not really anything that anyone on the ubuntu/kubuntu side can fix
<ralph_> no one that can help me?... :(
<real_ate> Turin: skype should be the ones to fix it
<geos_de> g_: so it works now?
<real_ate> Turin: but from the effort that they have shown to put into skype for linux it will take YEARS for them to fix anything
<Turin> real_ate: So, maybe they have some bug collector too.
<bigbrovar> Turin: i dont know what your problem with skype is (just came in) but i found the latest skype doesnt seem to play well with kubuntu had to use the version from jaunty
<real_ate> ... i severly doubt it
<real_ate> ^^^ i meant to say that to Turin ;)
<Turin> bigbrovar: Now i haven't problems, thanks to real_ate
<Turin> bigbrovar: It was a microphone issue
 * real_ate blushes ;)
<bigbrovar> Turin> oh ok
<bigbrovar> Turin> aight
 * DasKreech takes pictures of the real_ate blush
<cantigas> For 9.10 live usb install, I want to set aufs and root fs as noatime, any ideas/hints/ptrs?
<real_ate> DasKreech: that will be worth a pretty penny when i'm famous ;)
<rohan> are kubuntu ISOs hybrid iso which can be just dumped on a pen drive to make liveusb?
<DasKreech> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<colin_> odd, manual ati driver install works perfectly... why doesn't the easy way work?
<memenode> :(
<memenode> tab completion doesn't work on skulpture..
<memenode> the best theme
<Anpu> anyone had fail upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<benni> Anpu: yes ;-)
<Anpu> benni: did you have any consequences and how you solved them?
<colin_> yes, I have one computer I tested the update on and now I get some no screens found error
<benni> Anpu: Still trying to rescue the entries of my home-dir...something killed my encrypted root-fs
<Anpu> I dont see desktop at all, and when I start some programs, it returns me to login screen
<benni> Anpu: seems that i solved that problem, now i cannot login in gui-mode
<Anpu> also, some program reports crash constantly
<Anpu> hm
<Alt666> hi,who install qutim on new kubuntu 9.10...please re:!
<Anpu> every upgrade there is fail
<Anpu> :\
<Larik> Anpu: I had problems with a manual installed NVIDIA driver (switchiung from 9.04 to 9.10)
<Alt666> Y,libqt4 old((
<alid> I have added a network printer successfully in kubuntu 9.10 and it works perfectly. I can't change the printer's settings from the System Settings, though. Can anybody help me please?
<ralph_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ralph_> #
<ralph_> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<ralph_> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<ralph_> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBotK2> ralph_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ralph_> #
<ralph_> can some one see why my sda5 is read only (sorry for the flood) did't know...
<teliti> Hello. I do have a problem with kile, or texlive. I installed texlive-full and it seems to be that I cannot use "ä" "ö" "ü" ... do you know why?
<nick_h> hey guys. while booted into a KUbuntu Live CD, i modified xorg.conf and restarted kdm. however, kdm didn't come back up. does something special need to be done?
<Larik> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Turin> real_ate: Good bye!
<Alt666> what sofrware for resize HDD into kubuntu,say please!???
<djSupport-linux_> nikitis: :-)
<ralph_> gparted maybe
<Alt666> GParted is the Gnome Partition Editor application...........and for KDE ? ? ?
<DasKreech> Alt666: Gprated or partition-manager
<ralph_> it will work,,, for KDE i don't know... maybe anyone els ;)
<etric> @ Alt666 http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595
<Alt666> snx
<rohan> gparted will work on kde without any problem
<ralph_> I solve the problem with read write... i did copy a folder to the root (where no folders where visable, than refresh and itś al there again. Remove the new folder and the whole partition wil read and write again) trange...
<djSupport-linux> Quick question... Ive downloaded a game where does the system usually put them?
<djSupport-linux> latest kubuntu
<DasKreech> djSupport-linux: which game?
<djSupport-linux> nexuiz
<Shockrates> hi
<djSupport-linux> it works now :-)
<djSupport-linux> just gotta copy my settigs ovver
<djSupport-linux> from the vista side
<Shockrates> whats the difference of a binary and a package?
<DasKreech> Shockrates: they can be the same
<DasKreech> A binary is what it says A file written completely in binary
<anpu> quick quuestion: how to fix system stability problem? i have no cd btw
<DasKreech> A package is a set of settings and files put together in one file. It's possible that it is a binary file as well
<djSupport-linux> DasKreech: is there a default area
<djSupport-linux> ?
<DasKreech> anpu: dependson what is causing it
<Shockrates> look i needed a program but couldnt find the package in the repos so i downloaded a binary of it from the site. if i want to launch it now i have to change directory using the console, and i cant directly type its name. what can i do?
<DasKreech> djSupport-linux: type whereis nexuiz
<anpu> DasKreech: it caused todays upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<djSupport-linux> cheers
<pqwer1> so, again I ask... does anybody know how I can force kubuntu to use generic display drivers rather than openchrome drivers that currently isn't working for me.
<pqwer1> ?
<DasKreech> anpu: Right I figured but I don't know what's causing it. Does it crash when you do something in partticular? what hardware are you using?
<pqwer1> DasKreech: no help in #xorg unfortunately
<DasKreech> openchrome ow
<pqwer1> :(
<anpu> well, if i start firefox, quassel, or any program I used before, it brings login screen
<anpu> and there is one crash report whenever i login
<DasKreech> pqwer1: You can ask in #ubuntu as well it's a system issue it's not KDE or GNOME specific
<Unksi> hi anpu :D
<pqwer1> but really, why is it such a clustfsck to get the equivalent of safe mode going? :(
<anpu> hey Unksi :)
<DasKreech> anpu: look in ~/.xsession-errors
<Unksi> :p
<anpu> kblueplugd reports error
<anpu> and thats all
<DasKreech> pqwer1: There is a safe mode on the grub screen
<anpu> my hardware is amd sempron 2600
<anpu> 2gb ram
<pqwer1> DasKreech: the recovery mode?
<DasKreech> in .xsession-errors ?
<anpu> sata hd
<DasKreech> Right recovery mode that's the name of it :)
<rexx> installed kdevelop today, package crashes. whe creating new proj from template.  same version worked on my LFS partition. where to report?
<Shockrates> what can i do?
<Shockrates> any ideas?
<pqwer1> DasKreech: that seems more like a safe mode for safe mode :S
<DasKreech> Shockrates: which program?
<Shockrates> sagemath
<DasKreech> pqwer1: pretty safe eh!
<pqwer1> :)
<pqwer1> doesn't do what I want though.. use safe drivers and get the system up
<DasKreech> !info sagemath
<ubottu> sagemath (source: sagemath): Mathematics software written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.5dfsg-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 41321 kB, installed size 206396 kB
<pqwer1> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Shockrates> DasKreech: this isnt the latest
<Shockrates> the last is 4.-
<DasKreech> Shockrates: Ok so what kind of file is it?
<Shockrates> binary
<Shockrates> but i want the last package
 * pqwer1 huggles Windows 7 tightly
<anpu> sorry, maximizing window, lead me to login screen :\
<anpu> DasKreech: there are many things in that file, but i cannot copy to pastebin
<anpu> due to my ff sending me to os login screen
<DasKreech> Shockrates: You can bug the maintainer from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sagemath
<teliti> Hi. Does anyone knows why "ä" "ö" "ü" Umlaut arent in latin1 ??? I cannot compile Umlaut with texlive!!!
<Shockrates> DasKreech: but i want 4.2
<DasKreech> Shockrates: I know you said you downloaded it what kind of file is it?
<Shockrates> binary
<DasKreech> is it just one big file with an extension ?
<Shockrates> i need the package though
<DasKreech> why do you say that?
<Shockrates> yes its tar
<Shockrates> i unzipped it
<Shockrates> and i can run it
<Shockrates> if i cd and then ./sage
<anpu> DasKreech: there are 238 lines in .xsessions-errors
<teliti> nevermind ... instead of latin1 one should use utf8!
<bjb1959> I can't get raw1394 to load at boot on kubuntu 9.10 any ideas?
<jrdnyquist> can anyone tell me how to suppress idle status message in kopete? it's contant saying I or someone goes idle or comes back, etc
<memenode> still buggy :S
<DasKreech> Shockrates: ok so which package do you need?
<Shockrates> sagemath 4.2
<DasKreech> anpu: Any errors?
<Shockrates> ubuntu has 3....
<Shockrates> why?
<Dario_Andres> Hi. Are you distributing the Network Manager plasma widget by default on Kubuntu 9.10 ?
<memenode> I tried to install a bunch of splash screens to try and it installed only 2 (I tried like a dozen).. and now when I closed the settings manager it wont even open.. meh
<DasKreech> Shockrates: Mail the maintainer on the page I pointed you to before
<Shockrates> what you mean
<Shockrates> maintainer
<anpu> DasKreech: yeah, you can choose... from "invalid" to "X Error" "dbus" and stuff
<DasKreech> Shockrates: You can put sage in your path and it will be a normal command
<DasKreech> anpu: Pastebin it
<anpu> i cannot, if i start firefox, it will bring me to os login screen
<DasKreech> Shockrates: Each package in Ubuntu has someone who is assigned to maintain it and update it when a new version of the program comes out.
<anpu> i ll ask one friend to pastebin for me
<DasKreech> Shockrates: They can make a choice to not update to a newer version because of stabilty problems or to package a in development version if it's stable and has enough significant changes etc
<DasKreech> Shockrates: E-mail the sagemath maintainer and request a newer version
<DasKreech> anpu: install pastebinit
<DasKreech> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebint ~/.xsession-errors
<DasKreech> djSupport-linux: Hi again
<djSupport-linux> hi
<djSupport-linux> DasKreech: when i first ran amarol it suggested getting some audio packages for playing stuff I cannot find that anymore do you know what im looking for?
<anpu> DasKreech: done, how to initilaze it?
<anpu> (start it)
<djSupport-linux> amarok^
<DasKreech> anpu: just type pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<Shockrates> DasKreech: how do i put the file at my path
<anpu> hm awesome tool ty :)
<anpu> DasKreech: http://pastebin.com/f4a9eb3ee
<DasKreech> Shockrates: type chmod +x sage && sudo cp sage /usr/bin
<darkmist> аллоха!!!
<Shockrates> but what i have is a folder with the program in my desktop
<DasKreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Larik> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<DasKreech> Shockrates: Right make it executable and copy that file to /usr/bin
<darkmist> koi 8 ru???
<DasKreech> darkmist: #ubuntu-ru
<Shockrates> DasKreech: and where will the rest of the program be? if i only copy the shell
<DasKreech> anpu: ugh. type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shockrates> DasKreech: btw the maintainer is Ubuntu Development Team
<Shockrates> how do i contact them? or contact the owner?
<DasKreech> #ubuntu-devel
<anpu> DasKreech:  upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<DasKreech> anpu: Why does it keep saying that things that shuld be installed aren't there then
<anpu> no idea at all
<anpu> its not that i m lucky with os upgrade..
<Shockrates> DasKreech: so i talk to them at the irc channel?
<DasKreech> heehee ;-)
<DasKreech> Shockrates: You can
<Shockrates> DasKreech: cause the developer is the team, and the dont respond
<apparle> Hi guys.... after the splash screen the computer just shows a blank screen with a cursor blinking for 15 seconds.....
<anpu> it says that kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version etc
<DasKreech> anpu: Right and dist-upgrade is ok
<anpu> seems like upgrade "passed" with some errors
<anpu> though i remember after installation, it mentioned some "dpkg" command, but added it ll be done automatically, so I didnt write down
<InforMed> Hi! I need some help... I install karmic and now my sound is crackling every 5 seconds. Even if no app is playing! :(
<DaSkreecH> anpu: Bah It's catching
<DaSkreecH> I just had a reboot forced
<anpu> i wrote you this:
<anpu> though i remember after installation, it mentioned some "dpkg" command, but added it ll be done automatically, so I didnt write down
<anpu> no problem mate
<anpu> thanks anyway for spending your time to help this noob :-)
<DaSkreecH> anpu: really? try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kebomix> when i installed Ati card from their website ,and reboot , it doesn't boot up and caused kernel panic , any solution ?
<kebomix> i use kubuntu 9.10
<anpu> DaSkreecH: that command passed, no messages or anything. should i restart?
<DaSkreecH> anpu: I guess
<apparle> WHat does this meen "[   42.816029] ata5: lost interrupt (Status 0x58)" in kernel log, it takes 15 seconds while booting, and PC just stops till then
<anpu> ok, /me crosses fingers
<Roey> Hello
<Roey> When i tried to install Kubuntu, it didn't recognize my /dev/md* drives...
<jane__> Hello
<Roey> if I'm installing to a softraid1 partition, do I need the alternate disc?
<Roey> hey!
<DaSkreecH> Roey: yep
<Roey> ah.
<Roey> DaSkreecH: hey!!!!!
<Roey> you don't know what kinda hell I've been going through before you told me this.
<ubuntu> anyone has any idea how this is possible? I've a dual boot winXP - kubuntu 9.04 I want to remove the 9.04 and replace it with 9.10 so, i use the liveCD to test and then install 9.10 When i go into the installer, i got to the step with the partitioning...and i don't see anything...i should see 2 HDD's, 1 of 160GB, whole as NTFS, 1 of 250 GB (which has 20GB partition of NTFS (windows), +-193GB NTFS data, and 3 linux partitions with the old
<ubuntu>  9.04 kubuntu on it (/, /boot and swap)
<anpu> DaSkreecH: no luck. btw if it means anything, at loading os, there shuold be 5 icons, it shows only 3 now: hdd, settings icon and kmenu one
<anpu> i mean, it shows like that after upgrade, not after this restart
<Roey> DaSkreecH: I had done this backwards; I tried installing the Desktop CD by booting to the livecd, downloading mdadm, assembling my raid array, and thn starting the installation process.  When I rebooted, the system couldn't find /dev/md*.  Which is bad, because this holds /boot nad /.
<DaSkreecH> anpu: o_O
<DaSkreecH> anpu: Can You jump into #kubuntu-devel and inform them?
<anpu> sure np, thanks!
<DaSkreecH> Roey: Yeah alternate would be the way to go
<Roey> alright then.
<Roey> brb
<Roey> DaSkreecH: how do I boot without the CD?  'nocd'?
<ubuntu> *remark i forgot...the 2 hdd's are connected to the sata ports of a mainboard with only 2 sata ports, and the controller on the thing demands i set the hdd's in some raid array altough i don't use raid on any of the disks...i just put each disk in it's own array so i don't have raid...the problem i described above didn't occur in any older version i used...
<DaSkreecH> Roey: Eh?
<DaSkreecH> ubuntu: If you are doing raid then you need the alternate CD
<Roey> I want to burn a CD on the fly... I want to take the liveCD out.  Does Kubuntu have a 'nocd' option?
<Roey> ubuntu: dude I've spent four days with that problem.  Just use the alt cd
<ubuntu_> what's going on with kubuntu 9.10 and flash player anyway????
<mfraz74> could you put the live cd on a usb stick instead?
<Roey> are you asking me?
<Roey> (or DaSkreech)
<mfraz74> you roey
<Roey> ah.
<Roey> if I had one with m
<Roey> me
<Roey> sure.
<Roey> isn't ther ea 'nocd' boot option?
<ubuntu> DaSkreecH: the thing is...i don't use raid and i don't want it...all previous version i used worked perfect with the normal cd and not the alternate so my guess it's something with this installer...and i doubt if it has anything to do with the non-raid raid arrays....
<ubuntu_> i can't get flash player working on my kubuntu 9.10. Is there anyone with the same problem here?
<DaSkreecH> ubuntu: is it set to a raid or JBOD ?
<mfraz74> ubuntu_ how have you tried installing?
<ubuntu> DaSkreecH: i don't have that option, mainboard was 1 of the first with sata ports (6 years old) the only option i had was to make 2 raid arrays of 1 disk, each raid 0 resulting in 2 normal hdd's with no raid functionality...it works fine with windows and older kubuntu's but not this time it seems
<ubuntu_> mfraz74: If you install flash player from Adobe's site and after update something, flash stops working....and crash all the package manager!
<DaSkreecH> ubuntu: actually you are right if it's hardware raid it should just turn up
<mfraz74> i just installed ubuntu restricted extras without going to adobe's site
<ubuntu_> mfraz74: have you kubuntu or ubuntu?
<fede> mfraz74: medibuntu repo?
<Sepling> I'm trying to 'apt-build install xorg' and I get "dpkg-buildpackage: binary only upload (no source included)" - is this an odd temporary error, or isn't the source supposed to be avaliable?
<mfraz74> ubuntu#
<mfraz74> i've got medibuntu enabled too
<Thundercross> Whenever I load Kubuntu 9.10, it takes me to a textmode login screen, and I can't load X at all.
<DaSkreecH> Thundercross: What have you tried ?
<DaSkreecH> There aer three ways of loading X
<ubuntu> DaSkreecH: as far as i know is the controller lazy and let do the cpu all the work of the raid if any...but, if i want raid, i just have to make the arrays and tell the mainboard if i want raid 0 or raid 1 (and maybe i even have the option raid 10 but i don't know exactly) so i guess you could call it hardware raid
<Thundercross> I'm not really sure what to try. I don't think it's supposed to take me to textmode in the first place
<DaSkreecH> Thundercross: It's not. Can You login there?
<Thundercross> Yes. What are these three ways?
<ubuntu_> mfraz74: Is your flash player working under kubuntu 9.10 ?
<mfraz74> yes
<iWolf> Where could i get the ubotu code?
<ubuntu_> mfraz74: after installed kubuntu, which package do you downloaded?
<buckethead> Whats the encryption type for kubuntu encrypted home directories?
<mfraz74> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Thundercross> The thing is, you say it's not supposed to take me into text mode. So the moment it does do that, something has obviously gone wrong.
<ubuntu_> mfraz74: have you got firefox?
<iWolf> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mfraz74> ubuntu_: yes, i'm using firefox
<ubuntu_> mfraz74: i'm thinking doing another format and install kubuntu again, that's why ask you :)
<fede> Thundercross: maybe something went wrong with nvidia binaries?
<Squarc> Hey, my sound is not working after I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<Squarc> I didn't had to do any hack or change when I installed kubuntu (8.10).. and after the upgrade to 9.04 it kept working... but now its just.. dead...
<Thundercross> There's a release note saying that Xorg will crash if there's a Wacom tablet, and I do have a tablet
<Squarc> I only have some default channels in kmix... not the long list of chan's for the in and outputs I used to have
<Squarc> any thoughts?
<jaem_n810> I was trying the beta on a friend's laptop, and was having issues with the screen brightness (nVidia card).  Does anyone know if that's been fixed in the release?
<fede> Squarc: maybe karmic didn't set some drivers needed options
<fede> Thundercross: omg i'm upgraing on a hp tx2130el ... so i'm doomed? :o
<Squarc> fede: looks like it I think, I cant open alsamixer anymore (always could before (in terminal)): alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Squarc> \
<Thundercross> Well, the release note specifically said Wacom tablet
<Thundercross> So maybe another brand will be better
<scyth> any ideas why I'm having increased sound playback latency (and generaly, sound operations) after upgrade to 9.10
<fede> Squarc: hmm it's worse than i espected.... no clue for an error like this :(
<scyth> I removed pulseuadio*
<jaem_n810> Thundercross: I'll ping a friend and ask her to check, if she's around
<etric> Thundercross: you have starting problems with your wacom tablet? try to delete all wacomdetails from your xorg.conf and let HAl handle it
<etric> works for my Wacom Bamboo
<Squarc> fede: I think I found someting:
<Squarc> when restarting alsa I get the default messages, plus 10 of these masages after eachother: WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<Squarc> and after the last of those messages, the program is terminated.. as in: it's supposed to be "reloaded".. which I don't believe
<tmartins> Hello, I just upgraded to KDE 4.3, and somehow I can't get rid of the "notifications" icon on the system tray. Any Ideas?
<Sepling> tmartins: Click the tray, choose properties, then uncheck both "show notifications" and "File transfers and other jobs".
<Sepling> That's the only way I got it to disappear.
<fede> Squarc: i assume you didn't let overwrite alsa-base by configurator
<Squarc> ?
<fede> which is bad.... i prefer to backup before overwrite, then doing it
<Squarc> what do you mean ?
<fede> you upgraded from jaunty right?
<Squarc> yes
<fede> when packages has been updated you probably were asked to overwrite older config files
<Squarc> yes, 2
<Squarc> and I checked out the diffs of those
<Squarc> and ehm, alsa-base or anything that had to do with sound wasn't in it
<fede> oh sorry then ^^ I just got asked for alsa-base... 120 secs ago :P
<tmartins> Sepling: uhn, that's nice, but... well, it disable ALL notifications... I just wanted the icon to hide when nothing is reported, like on kde 4.3
<Squarc> fede: np
<Squarc> fede: you know how to see my boot log ?
<Sepling> tmartins: I know, me too.
<memenode> meh, you know what? We'll have to wait till KDE 4.9 for it to be freaking stable
<memenode> meh
<Squarc> ( all the stuff I see comming trough when I'm booting (I removed the splash screen in the boot arguments in the grub menu file)
<Sepling> Fortunately I mostly find notifications annoying, so turning them off entirely wasn't that much of a sacrifice.
<fede> hmm no...i'm used to read "dmesg|less"
<fede> btw, your error sounds like if modprobe.conf tries to load files outside /etc/modprobe.d which is considered now bad. I can only suggest if this makes sense by reading modprobe.conf
<Squarc> ok
<Squarc> I'll check it out :)
<ubuntu> hi
<Squarc> lol @ nick
<Squarc> fede: cat /etc/modprobe.conf gives: options parport_pc io=0x378 irq=7 dma=3
<inma> Hello
<fede> i'm close to a end-upgrade restart. There are so many problems that i'm scared. I'm going to pray even if i'm not at all used to :/
<Squarc> well, I copied /etc/modprobe.conf to /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<Squarc> fede: good luck ! :)
<Squarc> I guess you'll let us know how it went :)
<Squarc> I must say,,, I like 9.10 verry much
<inma> I was updating from 9.04 to 9.10, and there was a power cut in my house in the middle of the proccess...
<Squarc> except for ther sound :p
<Squarc> inma: awh :s sucks
<Squarc> inma: something broken ?
<inma> How can I fix it?
<inma> kubuntu does't load
<inma> I get the root console
<Squarc> sounds bad :s
<inma> I tried: dpkg --configure -a, but I get: "Unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system"
<Squarc> are you a bit fammiliar with linux ?
<Squarc> hmm
<Squarc> yes, that is verry likely just a busybox you're dropped in
<inma> it was ALMOST installed
<Squarc> ehm
<inma> it was just before the "cleaning" phase
<Squarc> you might concider backing up you're home directory, then reinstalling karmic/9.10 from startup
<Squarc> and then replace you're home dir
<inma> and no, I am not familiar with linux....
<Squarc> that would mean you have to reinstall all programs
<Squarc> but, all programs that have saved their settings in you're home dir (which are a lot), will be able to open their configs again
<inma> omg no :(
<inma> don't even remember the name of all the programs I've installed...
<Squarc> hmm :s
<slow-motion> hi
<Squarc> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Squarc
<Guest75378> hello , where to fine /var in kubuntu ?
<inma> so there's no way to fix it?
<Squarc> inma: I don't think from that busybox
<Squarc> you might request help on the forums
<inma> all new packages had been dowloaded
<inma> what's a busybox?
<Squarc> they might be able to help you doing some magic with a live CD
<Squarc> ehm,.. I mean that root shell you're dropped in to
<Squarc> when booting
<inma> oh, I'll try the forums them
<inma> thanks
<Byron> Hello everyone
<Byron> Quick question
<Byron> How do I get rid of KDE and stick to just Plasma-Netbook?
<Guest75378> sorry for repeat , but where can i find /var directory !
<Byron> Guest75378: You answered your own question
<Squarc> Guest: In the root !
<Squarc> in /
<Squarc> the / = the start (root) of all directory's
<Squarc> like.... ehm... C:/ on windows
<Squarc> Guest: do: alt+F2, then type: dolphin /var
<Squarc> it'll start dolphin in the dir you're seeking :)
<xxx001> can some suggest a video card for 9.10
<mauri> with partiton menager my usb external disk is not recognized correctly (1Tb)
<xxx001> I bought a new machine and tried installing 9.10 and 9.04 the install fails
<Squarc> xxx001: I use the nVidia 8800GTX, which is verry well supported with the nvida driver (version: 180.44)
<xxx001> the intel video tells me the configuration failed, forgot to mention is there a good cheap one
<Squarc> xxx001: are you able to boot into the live environment on the install cd?
<xxx001> no, it tells me the crt configuration failed
<xxx001> this is the error I get
<xxx001> ubuntu failed restore crtc configuration
<mauri> with partiton menager my usb external disk is not recognized correctly (1Tb)
<apparle> I am getting a blinking cursor for 30 seconds before login screen after splash screen.... why
<morydd> After running the upgrade t o 9.10, my system won't start up. I get "/: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}" If I hit "esc" to get to the recovery shell and run "dpkg --configure -a" I get "unable to access dpkg file area: read-only file system"
<Thundercross> etric, I looked at my xorg.conf. The one in etc/X11, right? There's no reference to Wacom there at all
<Athen> #channels
<ep> My error, but the 9.10 install repartitioned /home and left half of it free space.  What's an easy method to regrow (resize) this partition back to the way it orginally was?
<ep> Installing 9.10 l from disk. I've got three partitions swap / and /home  I really just wanted to wipe out / for the OS and keep all the data already on /home.  How do I do this?
<fernao> smeone can help meå
<fernao> smeone can help meå
<fernao> smeone can help meå
<fernao> ?
<morydd> After running the upgrade t o 9.10, my system won't start up. I get "/: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}" If I hit "esc" to get to the recovery shell and run "dpkg --configure -a" I get "unable to access dpkg file area: read-only file system"
<jeroen_> hey everyone. can somebody help me with my setup for 2 monitors. i cant seem to access fglrxconfig..
<apparle> Plz help http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107441.msg202755#msg202755
<ep> I simply need to resize a ext3 /home partition.  Can anyone one kindly recomend a gui front end for doing this, preferably qt or kde based?
<kubuntuser> ep: gpart live cd
<Byron> How do I get rid of KDE and stick to just Plasma-Netbook?
<kubuntuser> ep: if it is not a mounted partition, you can use gpart without the livecd
<ep> kubuntuser: will the 9.10 install CD do it.  It's what cut it in half in the first place.
<kubuntuser> ep: I do not know. I don't use the install cd :-(
<ep> half of it is free space now.  So it should be and easy fix
<ep> you use gpart right?
<Squarc> anyone else having sound problems after upgrading to 9.10 ?
<Squarc> this is the solution: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/08/31/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-jaunty-9-04/
<kubuntuser> ep: I think it can do it. I have used gpart
<Thundercross> Okay. The suggestion I'm getting in order to get KDE to work is to purge my xorg.conf of all references to Wacom, but the one in /etc/X11 has no such reference to Wacom. Where's the xorg.conf I need to change?
<Carbamide> Byron: I've been wondering the exact opposite. How do I get rid of plasma-netbook and just stick to plasma-desktop. I'm running on an eee, but I'm almost always   connected to an external monitor, so the plasma -desktop works better.
<kubuntuser> Thundercross: that is it
<Byron> Carbamide: Let me know what you find out.
<Carbamide> Will do.
<apparle> Anyone used the microblogging widget with twitter
<christaker> i have kubuntu 9.10 and i've installed kubuntu-restricted-extras but i have no sound with flash player!
<christaker> anyone to help me?
<Byron> Carbamide: How did you try to remove plasma-desktop?
<rockprincess> anyone else experiencing problems with the netbook remix livecd?
<Thundercross> kubuntuser, I guess I'll try again. Since the problem apparently fixed itself.
<christaker> plz anyone about the flash player problem? it getting me crazy!
<Carbamide> Byron: I can't even figure out where the command gets executed. I'm gonna' google when I have time to mess with it.
<Logan_Lockwood> Hi, good people!
<Logan_Lockwood> Has anyone noticed that Kubuntu new installer is SLOW?
<Logan_Lockwood> I mean, not to copy on the disk, but asking to the user about configurarion.
<Logan_Lockwood> At least, in alpha 6, it was smooth, but now it seems laggy
<cosmic303> hiya all..im havin really big problems after updating from 9.04 to 9.10 ..i dont even get my BIOS screen up. all my screen says is "out of range"
<cosmic303> i cant even boot from a rescue cd
<cosmic303> anyone care to help?
<nomopofomo> can't figure out how to decrypt pgp files in kubuntu karmic
<nomopofomo> can't figure out how to import .asc key files either
<cosmic303> anyone?
<nomopofomo> what's up cosmic?
<cosmic303> [00:36] <cosmic303> hiya all..im havin really big problems after updating from 9.04 to 9.10 ..i dont even get my BIOS screen up. all my screen says is "out of range"
<nomopofomo> i take it you're on another computer now?
<cosmic303> i never had this before..it should at least show the POST?
<cosmic303> yes i am
<nomopofomo> you might want to check your video cables... if those are fine then i'd recommend checking your videocard and making sure it's properly seated in its slot
<apparle> cosmic303: laptop or desktop
<cosmic303> ok lemme check that
<cosmic303> [apparle]: its a desktop
<cosmic303> asus mainboard with geforce gfx
<christaker> i've installed flash player pluin with kubuntu restricted extras and i have no sound!
<christaker> anyone?
<nomopofomo> have you restarted the browser since you installed the plugin?
<nomopofomo> do you have soundnormally?
<cosmic303> videocard is fine, so are the cables...im really clueless :(
<christaker> nomopofomo: yes, also i restarted my system! i have sound
<nomopofomo> did you have sound before you installed the plugin?
<nomopofomo> oh wait never mind
<nomopofomo> i'm reading too fast
<apparle> cosmic303: if it had been a problem with linux, you would at least have seen the POST
<christaker> nomopofomo: yes i did
<cosmic303> [apparle]: indeed...lemme try and replace the videocard...
<cosmic303> i have an old geforce2 somewhere..
<nomopofomo> christaker: are you saying you have no sound at all now?
<apparle> christaker: check if removing pulseaudio makes it work......obviously if you don't need pulse audeo
<christaker> nomopofomo: at flash videos
<christaker> nomopofomo: i have kubuntu 9.10....will be any problem if i remove pulseaudio?
<nomopofomo> i'm not sure, i woudln't recommend it personally but maybe apparle knows more about it than i do
<nomopofomo> anyways, anyone know how i can decrypt pgp files in kde like i can in gnome?
<apparle> christaker: Or ellse set OSS instead of ALSA but I don't remeber how to do it
<apparle> christaker: I dunno.... it was a suggestion only
<drakon> Hay, How do i got about running Dolphin as root? can some one tell me the command?
<drakon> go*
<drakon> Hay, How do i go about running Dolphin as root? can some one tell me the command?
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo dolphin
<drakon> Thank you
<drakon> I'll try that
<drakon> Okay umm that didn't seem to work, I'm using Kubuntu 9.10
<nomopofomo> anyone know how to decrypt pgp files in kubuntu?
<drakon> I'm trying to edit my samba config file but i have to do it as root
<drakon> how do i got about doing that
<cosmic303> ok this is weird..i just connected a 17" tft screen and it works...
<cosmic303> only my 19" samsung wont display any picture
<memenode> Anyone using skulpture KDE style?
<apparle> cosmic303: check if monitor is alright
<cosmic303> well before the update it was..lol
<cosmic303> i just might try to set the resolution to 1280x1024 and 60hz with the 17" and switch back to 19"
<drakon> I'm trying to edit my samba config file but i have to do it as root, how do i do that?
<cosmic303> type sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<drakon> Thank you
#kubuntu 2009-10-31
<cosmic303> this is sure the strangest thing i ever had..ill just backup my data and do a fresh install...
<avihay> drakon: do you know your way around VI?
<CupofDice> anyone have a link to what is supposed to be in sources.list on 64 bit Karma? upgrade didn't add anything
<drakon> Not really
<avihay> you can replace vi in the line above with nano. ctrl+x to exit, will ask you if you want to save changes
<avihay> ok you can use a gui editor
<callnett> hello guys, i need your help. how can i made update from ubuntu 9.10 beta ?
<Dragnslcr> As far as I know, just update normally
<callnett> just tell me how please
<callnett> i dont find the update manager
<MrDarkUser> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, it crashed X but at least gave me prompts enough to get back up
<MrDarkUser> callnett: apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ?
<MrDarkUser> callnett: if you use a graphical manager, it should tell you an update is available
<cosmic303> ok..just googled for a bit, and it really seems like the monitor just gave up...nothin to do with the update...
<cosmic303> finally a reason to buy a 22" widescreen i guess..lol
<ajohnsen> hi, after upgrade some gtk-programs have started to be rendered a bit weird. text and stuff like that, dissapearing. is this a known problem?
<cosmic303> thx for the help anyway :)
<callnett> MrDarkUser: sorry but i didn't find
<Dragnslcr> callnett- if you've been using a pre-release version of 9.10, you're already using the 9.10 repositories. You can update all of your packages the same way you would normally update, such as using KPackageKit
<ajohnsen> argh, gtk is totally broken :(
<callnett> MrDarkUser: i dont know what i'm using or how can i made this update, sorry but i'm new here
<mofux> aaaah, help
<mofux> upgrading my kubuntu caused a crash (in kdesudo) while installing
<mofux> now nothing is working :(
<mofux> i could not restart the installation because there were some files missing
<mofux> pygtk or something
<mofux> apt-get did not work due to a lock
<mofux> so i did a reboot
<mofux> and now *bang*... it hangs when trying to mount my disks
<mofux> :X
<Ahmuck> mofux: use aptitude
<mofux> i don't get that far :(
<Ahmuck> mofux: u can unlock apt-get
<mofux> i tried to start in recovery mode
<mofux> but mounting my windows drives makes it hang
<mofux> no clue why
<mofux> i think it has installed a few packages already
<mofux> and removed some others
<Ahmuck> so ur in kubuntu and your unable to mount your windows drive?
<mofux> and then it crashed an everything is messed up :-/
<Ahmuck> what is the state of your system currently?
<mofux> no, i'm in osx right now
<ajohnsen> mofux: so it's really early in the boot-process it hangs?
<mofux> kubuntu doesn't boot up
<mofux> yup
<mofux> really early
<mofux> when it tries to automount my partitions
<ajohnsen> mofux: can you access your linux drive from osx?
<mofux> yes, i think so
<ajohnsen> You can try and edit /etc/fstab to not mount the windows drive
<mofux> ok, i'll try
<mofux> what can i do to "resume" the dist upgrade?
<mofux> simply aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<Dragnslcr> Probably
<ajohnsen> mofux: yeah, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> You can check your apt sources to see if they've already been switched to karmic
<ajohnsen> mofux: in the bottom of the page, there is a small guite on how to continue
<callnett> hello guys, i need your help. how can i made update from ubuntu 9.10 beta ?
<ajohnsen> callnett: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<len> Anyone else having problems with xorg stability in 9.10?  The open source ati driver is not working well for me.
<Dragnslcr> callnett- just update normally through KPackageKit
<mofux> ajohnsen: thx, i'll try and report back
<callnett> Dragnslcr: thanks but where can i find Kpackage kit
<ajohnsen> callnett: alt-f2 and type kpackage kit
<Dragnslcr> callnett- K Menu -> Applications -> System
<Dragnslcr> callnett- or start typing "kpackagekit" in the search box of the menu
<kebomix> i installed ATI driver from this command "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" , , but still can't enable effects ?
<callnett> Dragnslcr: kpackagekit not a file or directory
<callnett> Dragnslcr: i got this message
<Byron> Is plasma-netbook supposed to be on top of the KDE desktop?
<Dragnslcr> callnett- where did you get that?
<callnett> Dragnslcr: alt-f2
<Dragnslcr> callnett- that's not what I told you to do
<callnett> Dragnslcr: sorry
<Dragnslcr> callnett- K Menu -> Applications -> System
<cpdstudio> test
<Dragnslcr> callnett- or start typing "kpackagekit" in the search box of the menu. After "kp", kpackagekit should be the only thing you see
<buckethead> I've managed to screw something up.. I don't have tab completion in apt-get anymore, what did I screw up?
<denali> What do you do if update-notifier-kde crashes during install and it won't restart?
<denali> Anyone?
<callnett> Dragnslcr: now is downoading 308 updates, 3 bug fix updates, 9 security updates, 11 blocked updates
<callnett> Dragnslcr: is that all right?
<Dragnslcr> callnett- sounds about right
<callnett> Dragnslcr: ok
<Ahmuck> congratulations to the kubuntu team.  this release is right on the money.
<alid> I accidentally removed a bunch of packages from my kubuntu 9.10 and now I am unable to play any multimedia files. Is there anyway to recover it? I really can't reinstall it. Any ideas?
<Ahmuck> i'm very happy with the upgrade.  more than usually happy
<Ahmuck> alid, what multimedia packages?
<Ahmuck> alid, and what media are you wanting to play
<alid> Ahmuck: libavcodec52 and libavformat52 and all their dependencies.
<Ahmuck> r u familiar with the command line?
<alid> Ahmuck: Now none of my media files are being played anymore. From mp3 to avi, etc.
<alid> Ahmuck: Yes. Sort of.
<denali> Can someone tell me how to finish an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 when update-notifier-kde crashes and won't restart?
<Ahmuck> open a terminal and then type "sudo aptitude install libavcodec52 libavformat52"
<claydoh> denali: where did it crash? during downloading of packages?
<Ahmuck> alid:
<claydoh> denali: or somewhere else?
<denali> claydoh: During installing the packages.  It died at 88% while setting up CUPS.
<claydoh> denali: try running this from a terminal:
<Ev0luti0n_> OMFG
<claydoh> denali: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ev0luti0n_> what happened to the shoutcast icon on amarok? is it gone, shoutcast radio listing directly through amarok?
<Ahmuck> denali: is it still running?
<Ahmuck> cups will open a dialog asking if you want to overwrite your custom cups configuration
<claydoh> denali: that should make all the downloaded packages install
<denali> claydoh:  It says database is locked.
<claydoh> denali: hmm
<denali> Ahmuck: No, but I think it may have a python script running.
 * claydoh thinks.... and it hurts to  do so :/
<claydoh> denali: does theerror message specfy a file?
<denali> claydoh: No.
<Yamiko> Installing the flgrx proprietary ATI driver under Karmic is making kwin crash repeatedly upon boot; without it, my graphics card runs WAY too hot, I found under Jaunty. How do I a) get it to the point where I can do anything (some kind of safe mode?) and b) is there some other driver I should be using?
<denali> claydoh: Ok, I found the stuck task and killed it.  I'm trying your idea now.
<claydoh> denali: good, i was looking for what it would be
<denali> What version of Open Office does 9.10 have?
<JontheEchidna> denali: 3.1.1
<MrDarkUser> my wpa stopped working after upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04
<denali> JontheEchidna: Ok, ty.
<alid> Ahmuck: I did it and could retrieve those two packages back. But still I am unable to play any media file.
<ptc> In KDE, the application khotkeys offers a feature so I can bind a key shortcut to type out a string (e.g: when I press Win+H it types out "http://") ...Is there any similar application in Gnome?
<Ahmuck> alid: what multimedia packages do you have installed?
<alid> Ahmuck: I didn't install any packages. I just removed those two as well as all their dependencies.
<alid> Ahmuck: Then I apt-get install those two, but no other dependencies got installed.
<denali> claydoh: Ok, that finished.  What should I do next?
<Ahmuck> alid: ok, i understand
<Ahmuck> alid: ur on 9.10 correct?
<alid> Ahmuck: Yes.
<claydoh> denali: you should just have to reboot
<Ahmuck> so, you want from a command line, "sudo aptitude install amarok dragon k3b"
<denali> claydoh: Okie, I wasn't sure.  I couldn't remember if there was a step between setup packages and reboot.
<Ahmuck> alid: and you may want vlc
<claydoh> denali: you could  try running the updater again
<Yamiko> I need to revert video drivers. How do I get into recovery mode? hitting escape and clicking "failsafe" under settings both won't let me log in at the login screen. Can I get into a prompt or something not requiring the video drivers?
<denali> claydoh: I'm going to reboot now.  BRB :D
<Ahmuck> alid: so, in short, "sudo aptitude install amarok dragon k3b vlc"
<alid> Ahmuck: I already have it. It doesn't work though.
<Ahmuck> alid: you have vlc?
<alid> Ahmuck: Yes, I do.
<alid> Ahmuck: The problem is not with applications. It is because of lack of some fundamental underlying codec modules.
<alid> That is why I am going to repair my installation.
<Ahmuck> k
<callnett> THANK FOR EVERYONE WHO HELPS ME TO UPLOAD THE NEW VERSION OF UBUNTU, IT WORKS FINE, THANKS AGAIN
<Nerdz> Hello
<Nerdz> Is anyone else having problems with Firefox and Youtube Videos? I get video but no sound
<paul___> I get that problem sometimes too
<paul___> I reload my sound drivers and it works
<paul___> try
<paul___> alsa reload
<paul___> or
<paul___> alsa force-reload
<Nerdz> Audio Works though
<Nerdz> In Amarok
<Nerdz> (I just upgraded to 9.10 today btw)
<paul___> yeah same thing
<Nerdz> Usually removing pulse audio works, but I dont seem to have that option
<paul___> I can listen to music, but for some reason, it messes up if its flash
<Nerdz> Oh wait, nvm, Pulseaudio IS installed
<Nerdz> Purging now
<Nerdz> brb lets see if that works
<Yamiko> Is there a way to change the video drivers on my Karmic install when I've booted from the install disk?
<paul___> anyone know any fortran ?
<RussellAlan> hey guys
<wojtek> hello, I've got a problem with grub - id error 15, I don't have dual boot (only kubuntu on my hdd)
<wojtek> can anyone help me?
<noth> I'm having an issue with koqueror and firefox not opening a new window from a flash dialog. Typical solution of adding to an exception list not working. Any ideas?
<Nerdz> I got it to work
<Nerdz> Pulse Audio FAILS
<paul___> yeah strange
<Nerdz> had to sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<cloudsynth> akonadi is broken in 9.10? I did a fresh install and it doesn't pick up kopete. is anyone else experiencing this?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i have a black desktop background, and used to have white letters.  now the lettering is white fuzzy, like ghosts, and hard to read
<Joelito> hi all, question: Where's the autologin in kubuntu karmic?
<Ahmuck> Joelito: yes
<Joelito> Ahmuck: Do you know where is it? :\
<Ahmuck> yes, i do, however you've left
<noth> cloudsynth: I am running the netbook version and had to install mysql-akonadi as well and still had errors... so I can confirm this
<Ahmuck> system settings, system, login manager
<Ahmuck> what is akonadi?
<cloudsynth> Ahmuck: a notification program
<cloudsynth> noth: yeah, but that's the netbook tech demo, it's not /required/ to work
<Ahmuck> what does it notify?  i noticed there were like 2 notification programs?
<Ahmuck> at first i thought it was a backup program
<Yamiko> So now I can't log in at all. Can someone help me figure this out? I put in my password, a window pops up and vanishes too fast to see, and then it dumps me at the login prompt again. Using Karmic.
<ASrock> how do i configure my virtual desktops to only show the applications on the panel in the workspace they are in
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<secleinteer> when i try to activate fglrx using the "hardware drivers" app, it crashes. so i instead manually installed xorg-driver-fglrx. when i restarted, kwin kept crashing. is there something i need to do other than just installing that package (and its dependencies)?
<Yamiko> secleinteer: My research indicates that fglrx doesn't work under Karmic yet. Try ctrl-alt-f1 from the login prompt to get a command prompt, then  aptitude purge xorg-driver-fglrx && dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to uninstall so you can get your desktop back. From there... I'm still searching for an alternate solution.
<secleinteer> Yamiko: that's too bad. i would use radeonhd, but it doesn't support hdmi audio output for my chipset. do you know what is causing this incompatibility with karmic? from what i understand, karmic is running 2.6.31. fglrx works just fine with my 2.6.30 gentoo system, so was the problem created when going from 30 to 31?
<marion> hello!
<Yamiko> secleinteer: I have no idea. But I came in here for the exact same issue and have yet to receive any response in here, so all I know is what I found through googling for the past horu
<Yamiko> *hour
<marion> I installed Kubuntu 9.04 and ran into the Intel graphic driver problem
<marion> does anyone know if that's been fixed in 9.10?
<JJman6> why won't su authenticate for me!  I use same pw for sudo all the time
<marion> you have to do sudo passwd in a console first
<secleinteer> Yamiko: i just found this "There is an unofficial 'ubuntu' preview-version of fglrx 9.10 which is said to be working with 2.6.31." <-- should be working with 9.10, do you know if karmic is maybe still using 9.9?
<Yamiko> secleinteer: I have no idea. Where did you find that? I can try it out >.>
<secleinteer> Yamiko: nvm that page, found the official announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-September/008022.html
<JJman6> coo,  anyone know what default pw for postgresql install is
<secleinteer> Yamiko: "Provide support for 2.6.31 kernel"
<JJman6> nm
<secleinteer> Yamiko: and 8.660 is indeed the current version in karmic. what card do you have?
<secleinteer> Yamiko: mine is the hd 4350
<xxx001> 9.10 seems buggy
<ep> 9.04 seemed buggy
<Yamiko> secleinteer: HD 3650. I discovered under Jaunty that my GPU runs hot without the proprietary drivers, was my main concern. I'm on a thinkpad T500
<Yamiko> I havn't been particularly pleased with a release since Intrepid :/
<ep> qt 3 to 4 was such a pain in the butt port.  But we'll get  through these bad times
<secleinteer> Yamiko: ah, i have a thinkpad t400, and it's running just fine with a 3450, 2.6.30 (gentoo), and fglrx 9.10. it must be an ubuntu-specific problem
<xxx001> the video is really bad
<secleinteer> Yamiko: maybe you should give gentoo a whirl ;)
<xxx001> so it's possible to have an issue with ubuntu and not kubuntu
<xxx001> I just bought a machine today and it's been a huge mess trying to get ubuntu on it
<Yamiko> secleinteer: wouldn't surprise me, but I'd prefer not switching too much in the middle of midterms. Any ideas on how to get my GPU to run better under something that won't crash Karmic?
<kosmic> Anybody running on the Karmic Koala Kubuntu also known as KKK
<Yamiko> for the moment. Debating switching to Win7 >.>
<kosmic> What whay
<kosmic> What whay+
<kosmic> does KKK suck?
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<Yamiko> driver issues. I can't in good concience let my GPU run as hot as it gets without the proprietary drivers and the proprietary drivers don't work under karmic, and jaunty was buggy as hell for me.
<kosmic> i dont even hae a gpu
<Yamiko> my video card, dude
<secleinteer> Yamiko: you can try just going back to jaunty
<Yamiko> secleinteer: jaunty had a bunch of issues for me too, which is why I switched so fast :/
<VivaVista> I downloaded the new kubuntu, I tried running it through autoplay (WUBI) and I pressed Demon and Installation and its not doing anything...
<VivaVista> Demo*
<ep> I like it better than jaunty so far.   Knock on wood.
<VivaVista> Any ideas? :/
<secleinteer> Yamiko: have you tried radeonhd?
<rj_> why the karmic koala iso won't fit into a standard 700MB CD???
<rj_> why the karmic koala iso won't fit into a standard 700MB CD?????????????????
<rj_> why the karmic koala iso won't fit into a standard 700MB CD?
<rj_> vemos al rato
<JJman6> prolly cause your too noob?
<Yamiko> rj: Worked for me.
<Yamiko> secleinteer: tried a number of things, then I noticed my lap isn't on fire anymore. The GPU cooled itself down at some point, back to safe temps, as a result of something but I'm not sure what. I think I'll stop poking at it >.>
<Yamiko> secleinteer: I was in the middle of a list of instructions to move to the "radeon" driver, is that what you're talking about?
<rav_> hello. i see that there is an update from jaunty to karmic now. does anyone know if it is worth updating yet?
<wsr3193> I upgraded last night, it is ok
<wsr3193> Can always update later
<rav_> wsr3193: are there particular fixes? in jaunty my webcams don't work, for example
<wsr3193> Don't know, haven
<wsr3193> have not fooled with it that much, did your cam work in 9.04
<high-rez> Do multitouch trackpads work with kubuntu 9.10 ?
<rav_> wsr3193: my cams worked in hardy 8.04. stopped working since
<wsr3193> Hmm, have you tried to find drivers for your cams
<rav_> wsr3193: i checked it's bugged in jaunty, said to be worked on karmic
<wsr3193> Sorry, I can
<wsr3193> Sorry, I can;t help, you might check in source forge for drivers
<rav_> wsr3193: it's reported as a kernel bug, the newer drivers don't help
<rav_> does karmic come with kde 4.3?
<high-rez> yes
<high-rez> 4.3.2
<VivaVista> I downloaded the new kubuntu, I tried running it through autoplay (WUBI) and I pressed Demo and Installation and its not doing anything...
<MaartenLx> Howdy :)
<MaartenLx> is it me, or are the repositories a bit overloaded and thus slow? :P
<avihay> MaartenLx: new distribution, it's to be expected
<MaartenLx> avihay: yeah thats what I figured.... I started checking my wireless connection, and then downloaded a test file elsewhere and got over 12 Mbps in speed (connection is 15 Mbps) so I figured it must just be busy :P
<webbb82> is there any tips addons or ideas on how to speed up plasma  everythin els runs smooth but plasma seems to lag     im on a netbook but dont like the netbook remix
<Omar87> Hi all
<Omar87> So where can I find the Ubuntu Software Center in Kubuntu?
<webbb82> can anyone in here help me install qt 4.6
<gabuuzz> hey
<webbb82> ok i need libqt   4.6   where can i find this package
<gabuuzz> I have just finish a upgrade from kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, but it don't work anymore...
<gabuuzz> when I try to login my account it fail and return to login screen
<gabuuzz> what can i do?
<buckethead> Try with a new (blank) user account.
<buckethead> Alot of problems come from config files that didn't get removed when they should.
<gabuuzz> but how can I create the new account?...
<buckethead> ctrl+alt+f1 to drop to a konsole, then 'sudo adduser <username>' with the username you want in place of <username>.
<gabuuzz> thanx
<gabuuzz> I try it and come back if it fail...
<Pavel_> anyone here run arora?
<webbb82> where can i find libqt perl 4.6
<Shaxor> Hello, I can't seem to share folders on my home network or see the other computers on my network And im using Kubuntu 9.10
<buckethead> Shaxor: i'm assuming you checked firewall configs? I always forget about them, personally.
<Shaxor> Umm how do i go about doing that?
<Shaxor> this is my frist time using Kubuntu
<dwidmann> hmm, no sound after  upgrading to 9.10 here :(
<MaartenLx> I like this Quassel IRC, I never used it before.
<Shaxor> Can you tell me how to setup my firewall or even get to it?
<Shaxor> Am i the only one who is having problems with network shares?
<buckethead> Sorry Shaxor.. I stepped out for a minute. Kubuntu9.10, right?
<Shaxor> yes im using Kubuntu9.10
<buckethead> Go to a konsole and type 'sudo ufw status'
<Shaxor> it says its inactive
<buckethead> Ok, so thats not it.. What are you serving with?
<gabuuzz> im back
<gabuuzz> it don't work
<Shaxor> serving with?
<buckethead> You were saying you couldn't get to your home server.. what are you serving the files with?
<dwidmann> hmm, wait, looks like "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" fixes my problems...
<Shaxor> Its not a server, just shared folders on my other two computers
<Shaxor> one of them is windows and the other is ubuntu
<buckethead> SMB then, i'm guessing.
<gabuuzz> when I login, its login like normal and when it init the dashboard it return to login screen
<Shaxor> smb??
<dwidmann> !samba | Shaxor
<ubottu> Shaxor: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Shaxor> umm whats swat?
<brady> has anyone had intermittent problems during the download part of the 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade? I know the servers are getting pounded, but I've seen 404 fatal errors and a batch of unauthenticatable (is that a word?) package errors.
<MaartenLx> I'm just getting very slow downloads from the repos
<brady> I restarted the upgrade process and it's going again (albeit slowly)
<brady> the 404 errors were typical "file not found", but it was fatal to the upgrade process
<billet75> in the future will there be a new release of 9.10? I can't install it
<billet75> I bought the machine today, 9.04 works
<dwidmann> billet75: why can't you install it?
<brady> why can't you install it?
<dwidmann> billet75: (releases are generally pretty much final) ... did you try the alternate cd?
<billet75> first it was the intel on graphic, now it hangs during install at disk scan
<billet75> alternate cd?
<billet75> 32 and 64 tried both
<dwidmann> billet75: yes, alternate cd
<MaartenLx> there is a text-install alternate cd you can download
<billet75> sweet, like solaris
<billet75> where is that located at?
<MaartenLx> kubuntu.org somewhere ;)
<dwidmann> umm, on the download page there should be a checkbox for it
<billet75> ok
<MaartenLx> it has alternate in the name if you are browsing a mirror.
<MaartenLx> I usually tend to use the torrents anyways
<promise> who is in irc on a friday night?
<dwidmann> Me
<billet75> here's the only problem in other dis it was a real pain to get x to work after installing text based
<dwidmann> which is odd, because I'm usually still at work at this time of night
<promise> ^^
<billet75> only thing out this weekend is the COPS\
<billet75> :P
<MaartenLx> I am! I worked all week, and worked most of last weekend to convert a big network to a new IP scheme.... so I am enjoying my free friday night on the COUCH thank you very much :P
<billet75> drinking beer installing ubuntu
<billet75> the funny thing is that I have a fairly new laptop and it was easier to install
<promise> what do you think about the default server install with no gui?
<dwidmann> minimal installs are ummm, minimal
<billet75> has anyone install zoneminder on ubuntu?
<MaartenLx> I have a fairly new laptop.... I installed the x64 edition of Kubuntu 9.10 last night and it worked just fine.
<billet75> hp laptop I have work well, although I had to buy a usb wireless card. the lenovo server I bought today as been a pain
<kgeek> billet75: cam security one
<billet75> cam security one? software
<billet75> I bought a bluecherry.net card
<billet75> trying to catch my neighbor they are shady
<kgeek> :P
<billet75> kgeek: that's kool
<kgeek> yaa it is
<billet75> I have good cameras, just need good software
<MaartenLx> god the repo's are SLOOOW tonight. Understandable why, but still annoying. :P
<dwidmann> the US mirror is particularly bad as far as I can tell
<billet75> i am 2 minutes from a reboot
<dwidmann> Gave me lots of errors
<billet75> oh yea, you can stop it and start it again it worked for me from 1 mb to 7
<billet75> has anyone do the update?
<Bigshot_> why is us mirror so slow?
<dwidmann> dunno, but I recommend switching to any other mirror
<Bigshot_> how can i change the default mirror
<billet75> microsoft is downloading it as well
<dwidmann> I've had good luck with anl.gov in the past ... switching to the uk mirror might work sufficiently also
<dwidmann> billet75: lol
<Bigshot_> billet75: i've got touchscreen laptop so microsoft is the way to go
<Bigshot_> but still i am after this linux
<billet75> ms is  doing so for their next release]
<buckethead> Is anyone working on getting debtorrent in a position to work with dist-upgrade? That would seem to help with alot of these bandwidth issues..
<MaartenLx> that would be great yeah....
<dwidmann> wouldn't do anything for me ... my connection is allergic to torrents
<buckethead> My connection is allergic to speed, but there are a dozen of us here that have/are/will go to karmic.
<dwidmann> Yesterday at around 3AM EST the US mirror was doing fairly well though, oddly enough.
<buckethead> Its about what, 1 am right now?
<dwidmann> yep
<dwidmann> I managed to grab about 1500MB in 2.5 hours ... not bad for my connection anyway
<dwidmann> most important was that I wasn't crippled by 400, 505, and 506 errors and the like, like when I tried to download a few packages mid-day today
<buckethead> I moved to RC when it dropped, so I wasn't really affected.
<buckethead> apt-upgrade and then let it run all night.
<dwidmann> annoying then about apt-get though is it isn't fault tolerant at all ... after it finishes a run if there were any failures rather than trying again (like it should) it just quits saying there were errors a while ago
<buckethead> Yeah, thats a lot of scrolling around. I wish it would at least reprint them again at the end.
<hansen> ok, plasma is acting crazy after upgrading to karmic. What can I do? Are there any config files I can remove or something?
<buckethead> Silly question.. how would I find packages that are installed but have no installation candidate?
<dwidmann> that's an interesting question, I think I'm going to try to find that one out
<buckethead> Depends on the flavor of crazy.. blonde crazy or red head crazy? Try renaming your .kde.
<eder> hi
<hansen> but there is lots of stuff in ~/.kde that I dont want to be without. kmail imap cache for example
<hansen> crazy means random crashes, pop up menus at top of screen even though I have the panel at the bottom. graphics errors etc
<joseph> you want to get rid of that porn cache though
<Bigshot_> hey where can i get the "Air theme" for KDE?
<dwidmann> buckethead: I think I'm on to something here.
<buckethead> Bigshot_: Is it not shown under desktop settings?
<Bigshot_> man this kubuntu is CRAP
<Bigshot_> 9.10 is worst ever
<Bigshot_> hangs, crashes, narrows
<buckethead> I haven't had any issues, except a mouse that didn't want to move.
<dwidmann> wow. I just segfaulted yakuake with that one ... hehehe
<dwidmann>  I feel proud of myself
<buckethead> whoops. I was scared to ask if you were on to something good .. or something bad.
<dwidmann> buckethead: I'm on to something good, I'm just not there yet
<buckethead> I know, I was teasing.
<dwidmann> buckethead: this should be a start, at any rate: clear; for x in `dpkg --list | grep ^ii.*  | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' '`; do apt-cache policy $x; done;
<dwidmann> I hope.
<dwidmann> then again, maybe t hat only searches the cache and is therefore useless?
<promise> I feel the world is in danger when the alexa top list is filled with google and cheap porn sites
<dwidmann> I feel the world in danger when people take that long to realize that
<buckethead> Hm.
<promise> the question is what can we do about it? It seems like a real live version of "Idiocracy"
<joseph> promise: shoot people?
<buckethead> Make better porn.
<dwidmann> joseph: think of the lawyers you'll be tried by, if indeed we're following along with the Idiocracy theory :P
<buckethead> Wait sorry, that wasn't supposed to be my outside voice.
<joseph> heh
<dwidmann> Seems like Amarok is actually un-buggy enough for real use again with 2.2. Yay!
<buckethead> Yes, I've just recently moved to 2.2 from 1.4.10. MySQL support is still giving me trouble however.
<dwidmann> buckethead: external mysql just recently re-appeared. I wouldn't be surprised if it's not a perfect re-implementation yet.
<dwidmann> But the other normal, basic stuff seems to be functional/not buggy(unlike 2.1.x)
<buckethead> ..and I could finally get rid of that effing context  window!
<vietred> is there any trading analysis software like "metastock"?
<promise> metatrader
<dwidmann> vietred: do "apt-cache search stock" and go through the small list that comes up. Maybe you'll see something that will suit
<vietred> dwidmann: thanks, I don't know there are a lot of them :D
<promise> what sort of socioeconomic system would be needed to be put into place to ensure worldwide system functioning, allowing those who remain sane, to keep their sanity?
<dwidmann> promise: sanity is overrated
<milandll> hey guys
<milandll> can you help me whith wusb54gc wifi usb
<dwidmann> have you looked here??
<dwidmann> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<milandll> yes
<milandll> i try but  i am new to linux
<milandll> i gat the driver from ralink
<milandll> and installed it
<milandll> but notink
<Viking667> I've got a Ubuntu update to Karmic going on another machine, how do I use those packages to also update a Kubuntu machine?
<dwidmann> all viking667 would have to do would be copy them from /var/cache/apt/archives, of course, but he or she didn't stick around long enough to hear that.
<buckethead> dwidmann: debtorrent! heh.
<buckethead> Where do kdm logon themes go?
<buckethead> google doesn't have much for me. i'll write it up if you point me in the right direction to start..
<dwidmann> buckethead: /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/
<buckethead> You know how long it would've taken me to figure that out? Thanks.
<dwidmann> no prob
<promise> I am too
<promise> the question I have is, how can you not prevent the agent from taking you over?
<promise> why wouldn't neo just work for the system?
<promise> im still trying to find out who killed my explorer on my windows box
<cipher_> lol
<dwidmann> promise: I hear it was a cloak clad penguin with a light sword
<promise> alas, walmart here I am
<dwidmann> promise: why walmart of all places?
<promise> dwidmann:  when two become two, then we are
<nick[0]> I haven't read a decent review yet, but I suspect KDE 4.3 is good enough for me to switch back to KDE.  Here's the thing: I really like the Darkroom colour scheme.  Does Kubuntu 9.10 have it?
<Infinitas> I've wasted an hour thinking about upgrading kubuntu or switch over gnome.. anyone share the same dilemma? -_-
<nick[0]> Infinitas: what ver. of Kubuntu are you running?
<Infinitas> Jaunty.
<nick[0]> and why are you considering switching to GNOME?
<promise> the communication of the bots...
<cipher_> got somthing against gnome nick? :P
<cipher_> something*
<promise> you know those two little bumps on f and j...
<nick[0]> cipher_: nope.  I'm just wondering what Infinitas' reasoning is.
<cipher_> yes i do
<cipher_> promise; what about them?
<Infinitas> I'm afraid there's no reasoning. It's like two guys named KDE and GNOME fighting for survival in my head.
<promise> they are fun to tickle, thats all ^^
<cipher_> lol
<nick[0]> cipher_: Infinitas: it comes down to what you're comfortable with, I think.  Ah, "tickle"  ;-)
<Infinitas> One thing's for sure, a decision will be made in next two minutes.
<Infinitas> lol
<cipher_> what is that GUI called flow somthing
<cipher_> right click and your menu comes up
<promise> what do you think the time difference in, from outside the matrix to the inside, is it a constant or ratio according to the complexity of consciousness of those in each region?
<nick[0]> cipher_: what's the current state of keyboard shortcuts in KDE 4.3 ?  Jaunty's GNOME has frustrated me to the point where I switched back to Openbox
<xanokais> so i had to test out vistar7.  set it up and put this machine side by side with my Win7 install
<Infinitas> Well the guy representing gnome says there's a vast support and lesser bugs for ubuntu karmic, whereas kde is slightly behind.
<cipher_> i am using gnome and have only used KDE in backtrack3, lol.
<nick[0]> cipher_: problem being it misses or masks the keypress
<Infinitas> There's this one particular sound issue, smplayer to be precise. It loses the sound at random intervals. Tried everything.
<promise> my myspace has two live webcams, take the technology give it to your girlfriend for a titty cam she can put up
<promise> http://www.myspace.com/ar5k
<cipher_> you know you think this channel would look like a flood of text with260 users...
<nick[0]> cipher_: backtrack3?
<cipher_> a pen-testing ditrobution of linux that runs off of wax/knoppix
<cipher_> pen-testing = hacking basicly
<tsimpson> promise: that has nothing to do with kubuntu, so don't post that here
<nick[0]> cipher_: ahh.  Nifty.
<cipher_> promise dont advertise for you perversions here
<cipher_> yeah
<cipher_> this is annoying me my name is nick too :/
<Infinitas> Okay..here goes kubuntu, I almost fooled myself into thinking I could live without it. :P
<Infinitas> Thanks guys. ^^
<cipher_> my windows partition was trying to remove my linux partition ealier today i am not kidding
<nick[0]> Infinitas: :-)  It looks like it would be faster for me to torrent the iso and stick it on a usb stick than to get an answer here ;-)
<cipher_> it got pissed off that it suddenly lacked a ton of space.
<Infinitas> nick[0]: lol i suppose such is life.
<Infinitas> But no, KDE forever.
<Infinitas> In progress. :)
<nick[0]> cipher_: and I decided to be extra pretentious by putting myself as the first element of the array!  (can you imagine how confusing things could get if there was a nick[0,0], a nick[0,0,0], etc.
<nick[0]> )
<cipher_> well i just do char nick[225] and then i will letthe irc worry about it
<cipher_> actauly char nick[255]
<cipher_> yeah 255* :D
<nick[0]> cipher_: :-)
<cipher_> do you code c++ or c nick?
<tsimpson> could you move non-support chat to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nick[0]> c++ and sh mainly
<cipher_> no one even is talking about kubuntu why do you care simpson?
<nick[0]> tsimpson: are you willing to answer a simple kubuntu 9.10 support question?
<tsimpson> cipher_: because it's the channel rules
<tsimpson> nick[0]: if I know the answer
<cipher_> tsimpson can i load my bots here?
<cipher_> im kdding
<cipher_> a joke
<cipher_> hey nick join #mine
<nick[0]> tsimpson: does Kubuntu 9.10 come with an optional colour scheme like "Darkroom"?
<tsimpson> non-support chat is welcome in #kubuntu-offtopic (but still no bots :)
<nick[0]> tsimpson: I much prefer charcoal, dark brown, and subdued orange to any alternatives (who knows why)
<cipher_> nick join #mine so i dont get k/b
<tsimpson> nick[0]: there are several schemes pre-installed, and more available from System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors
<nick[0]> cipher_: k, though I won't be online for long
<nick[0]> tsimpson: I haven't switched to Kubuntu yet (seriously, I'm using Openbox right now due to some GNOME keyboard shortcut handling bugs)
<nick[0]> tsimpson: it takes 10sec to check, but I can't check, so would you please?
<tsimpson> I think there's about 20 or so pre-installed schemes available, and probably hundreds (or more) from kde-look.org
<cipher_> tsimpson doesnt seem as if he is going to check what do you need nick
<nick[0]> tsimpson: I searched but did not find
<tsimpson> nick[0]: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=74 has the list
<Galaen> qt4 is realy opensource?
<nick[0]> tsimpson: yes, I know.  I spend half an hour searching the whole site.  Could you please check your System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors
<dinxperlo> Человеки!!!! Как установить Flashplayer на Ubuntu 9.10????
<cipher_> i just love how quassel gives your ip out
<cipher_> i got DDOSED because of this a couple days ago
<dinxperlo> Человеки!!!! Как установить Flashplayer на Ubuntu 9.10????
<tsimpson> nick[0]: http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/7203/snap3w.jpg this is what I have
<cipher_> as far as aperances what do you need nick?
<Manager> aga
<jussi01> !ru | dinxperlo
<ubottu> dinxperlo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Manager>  кого тут заменеджерить?)
<dinxperlo> !ru
<tsimpson> cipher_: quassel doesn't give anything away, this IRC network does unless you request a cloak
<cipher_> any non english channels :P
<jussi01> dinxperlo: /join #ubuntu-ru
<cipher_> ohh
<cipher_> well i feel stupid
<Manager> i'm in chanel
<cipher_> please tell me how to request one
<Manager> what?
<jussi01> cipher_: which one?
 * Manager smiles
<Manager> :)
<cipher_> for my user
<tsimpson> cipher_: you need to register a nick and join #freenode to request an unaffiliated cloak, then a staff member will guide you
<nick[0]> tsimpson: thank you so much.  I've been looking for something like this all evening.
<cipher_> i will use a socks4 if i really need to do that, thanks anyway simpson.
<Manager> and what?
<cipher_> Manager: are you directing that towards me?
<nick[0]> tsimpson: do you know if you can import gtk schemes?
<promise> okay how about this, technology within the matrix becomes soo advanced and machines begin learning about quantum mechanics that they are able to teleport people from outside the matrix in front of the control panels to an artificial reality exactly like they were once awake from only changing it, to put them back asleep
<tsimpson> nick[0]: I'm pretty sure you can't, but I've never tried to do that
 * Manager no
<cipher_> someone kick promise
<tsimpson> no need, they are now muted :)
<cipher_> atleast i attempt to stay on topic
<Manager> ну блин духи дастали
<cipher_> :P
<jussi01> !en | Manager
<ubottu> Manager: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nick[0]> hmm.  I'd probably be willing to port the GTK Darkroom to QT.  Does anyone know where I can find a guide/HOWTO/tutorial?
<cipher_> ohh for crying out load
<cipher_> Manager: Ubuntu #, # # Kubuntu и Xubuntu каналы на английском языке. Для получения полного списка каналов в другие Языки, пожалуйста, посетите http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cipher_> there
<tsimpson> they quit
<cipher_> ohh
<cipher_> i am going to go out on a limb here and guess you get paid for this tsimpson?
<tsimpson> cipher_: no, we are all volunteers here
<cipher_> if not then i salute you for your dedication.
<cipher_> in that case i will try to follow the rules, im off to kbuntu-offtopic
<ionut> which is the ubuntu irc ?
<ionut> which is the ubuntu channel
<tsimpson> nick[0]: I can't find any guide, but perhaps the guys in #kde-devel have an idea
<tsimpson> ionut: #ubuntu
<ionut> thx
<nick[0]> tsimpson: thanks!  Yes, it may be rediculous, but I'm really attached to the charcoal, orange, and brown. ;-)
 * nick[0] not for this weekend, but he might port a gtk scheme to qt sometime next month
<r2b2> join /engineyard
<r2b2> join #engineyard
<lizzzy> Hi! I installed Kubuntu on my hard drive from a Kubuntu liveUSB. The grub doesn't load and I get a "Load Error 15" error
<Linux_Galore> well installed 9.10 and then selected the ati driver and I have the same problem I had 14 months ago, X wont start
<Linux_Galore> also recovery mode seems corrupted
<KnarkVador> Kubuntu 9.10 is verry good !
<Linux_Galore> also found a few install bugs to add to the list ie keeps wanting to install on a system disk not an empty one
<Linux_Galore> had to move the sata cables to get around ti wanting to ingore the only blank hardisk on my system
<lizzzy> I know! But, I can't get it to install on my hard drive. "Load Error 15" *sad face*
<Linux_Galore> now I have to figure how to remove the ati driver and force it to go back to the default sigh!
<Linux_Galore> lucky I didnt remove my old kubuntu instal
<Mamarok> Linux_Galore: install the radeon one, remove the fglrx and reconfigure xorg.conf
<Mamarok> the command is inside xorg.conf
<Mamarok> Linux_Galore: need help or will you find?
<Linux_Galore> Mamarok: why didnt they remove the option to go back to the old settings in the recovery mode ?
<Linux_Galore> did*
<Mamarok> did they?
<Linux_Galore> 8.10 allows you to go back to the old setting for X but 9.10 doesnt, instead now you have to do a command line hack
<Linux_Galore> yes
<Mamarok> hm, because recovery mode is not command line?
<Mamarok> Linux_Galore: well, using proprietary drivers is always risky, don't blame the Kubuntu folk, since ATI has removed a lot of cards from the kernel
<Linux_Galore> well reovery mode usually gives you a list of options, in 9.10 the settings to recover your old settings is gone
<Mamarok> but good news, the free radeon driver gets better, next version supports 3D for nearly all cards
<Linux_Galore> in 8.10 removing the ati driver was a no brainer
<Linux_Galore> Mamarok: not good when windows works perfect for 20 odd years
<jussi01> wrong
<Mamarok> Linux_Galore: well, talk to the driver manufacturer
<Mamarok> and windows doesn't work perfect, far from that, the ATI driver here in Vista is pure crap, extremly slow refresh rate
<Linux_Galore> Mamarok: we did 3 years ago, they handed the specs to the community over a year ago now
<jussi01> But shall we head back towards kubuntu support please?
<Linux_Galore> whats the command now considering recovery mode wont do it to set Xorg back to default
<Mamarok> Linux_Galore: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon (or -hg, depending on your card)
<Linux_Galore> tnks
<Linux_Galore> but wont the radeon driver already be installed ?
<Linux_Galore> or will that force a new install thus deleting the old settings ?
<Mamarok> if you didn't remove it, yes
<Linux_Galore> whats the new FOSS ati driver, radeonhd or has that been merged ?
<Mamarok> Linux_Galore: see above, depends on your card, either radeon or radeonhd
<Linux_Galore> well its a 4850 so i better go with the radeonhd
<Linux_Galore> bbl
<gullfox> guten morgen
<gullfox> ich habe mir mal das erste mal kubuntu installiert !
<Mamarok> !de | gullfox
<ubottu> gullfox: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gullfox> dank you ;)
<delight> is there a method to reset the sound/multimedia settings in KDE ? Since a couple days the sound in (Karmic) KDE is muted on Gnome its still working. :-(
<slow-motion> hi
<tobixx> Hi, I upgraded to 9.10 recently and now I can see the dialog window from noscript extension in firefox - can anyone confirm this too ?
<tobixx> I mean : can not see it anymore
<mirko_> salve
<rork> tobixx: I just installed it and I get the dialog at the bottom of the screen
<rork> tobixx: I guess this is what you meant: http://www.rork.nl/tmp/noscript.png
<bbigras> Someone else have the Firefox crash problem with libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so ?
<varanus> bbigras: if i remember well, mine firefox has crached too 1-2 times with browsing flash applications
<bbigras> varanus: :( mine seems to crash on most websites. And the default flashplayer (form flashplugin-installer) feels a bit buggy, for exemple I can't skip to certain part on youtube video
<jorg__> good morning
<tobixx> rork: I'm not sure what you want to show with the picture, but anyway, I can see the shown bar too but the problem is that when I click on "Options" or the symbol to configure the settings for it - I can't see the window which should open. Must something have to do with the now enabled composite I assume. Because I can see shade only of the window but is nearly invisble.
<varanus> bbigras: does konqueror have the same problems?
<varanus> cause for me, some times that firefox can't open flash apps konqueror does.
<bbigras> varanus: it's weird, today it seems to work fine in both. maybe there was a fix in the recent firefox package update
<varanus> bbigras: probably cause i see other people too to complain about ff in other chats
<Linux_Galore> just na update, radeonhd borken in 9.10, radeon is fine
<rork> tobixx: If I click on Options a menu is shown with options to allow or block scripts and some options. If I select options in the menu a preferences window shows up so it seems like it works fine.
<Linux_Galore> got radeonhd running on 8.10 fine though with the same software
<Linux_Galore> hardware*
<omar> Hi
<omar> I just tried to upgrare Kubuntu on my Laptop, but something nasty seemed to have happened to GRUB
<Linux_Galore> one thing though is better, 8.10 wouldnt even boot from the cd on this p45 machine, now it does
<tobixx> rork: have you composite enabled ?
<rork> tobixx: no
<omar> When I tried to boot up the machine, it says: "udev is not permitted".
<Linux_Galore> recovery mode has an arrow were it is still loading services after the recovery mode screen loads and this borks the text in the recovery mode screen
<Linux_Galore> error*
<tobixx> rork: tested without composite but now I can't evven see the shade anymore - so this was not the root
<bbigras> varanus: thanks for the help. I think I'll wait a bit to see if others have problems with the 64 bit version
<Linux_Galore> bbigras: Im on the 64 bit version, only serious ug so far is the ati driver and radeonhd both borking
<Linux_Galore> bug*
<varanus> bbigras: np, i have the 64bit version but the problem is not so frequent. you could try to completely uninstall ff and flashplugin and retry if noone else have the same problem
<matahari> i am looking for a way to setup an ecnrypted directory where 2 users can write to. All files that the users write to that directory shall be read-and writeable by both users. has someone of you an idea how to solve that? is that possible with ecryptfs? Thanks in advance!
<bbigras> Linux_Galore: thanks
<bbigras> varanus: yes I'll try that
<varanus> i hvae the ati driver too, but the one found from the hardware drivers installator of kubuntu, not the closed ones :/
<Linux_Galore> varanus: radeon or radeonhd ?  everything else is closed source
<varanus> Linux_Galore: the radeon
<Linux_Galore> varanus: yeah, I have the radeon driver, works but no 3d
<omar> Linux_Galore: it says: "/dev/disk/by-uuid/87528bbf-5dd8-446d-b538-c3f8b1cebafd" does not exist.
<Linux_Galore> varanus: new card ?
<varanus> it works preety fine with flash player and with the kwin effects instead the closed one gave me lots of problems. the hd 4850
<Linux_Galore> varanus: I havent tried kwin effects yet, seems to not want me to enable it
<omar> Linux_Galore: it even fails to boot recovery more, keeps sending me to a commanline environment.
<tobixx> rork: solved by my own - but thanks for your help, seems that the better firefox integration into kde conflict with my firefox theme where the dark kde theme and the dark firefox theme together results in this occurence
<varanus> Linux_Galore: btw, i got 3d and direct rendering too
<Linux_Galore> varanus: I have dri and glx set in xorg
<omar> Please help!
<rork> tobixx: you're welcome
<Linux_Galore> omar: did you enable encryption ?
<omar> Linux_Galore: no.
<varanus> Linux_Galore: i have module glx and driver fglrx
<omar> Linux_Galore: I don't remember doing that.
<Linux_Galore> varanus: fglrx is the non-open driver
<varanus> Linux_Galore: so i have both installed??
<Linux_Galore> varanus: usually yes, if you look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  it should tell you what driver you are loading
<Linux_Galore> radeon, radeonhd = open source,  fglrx = closed source
<varanus> Linux_Galore: but when i run the Hardware driver program of kubuntu to find my system drivers, is it possible that searches for closed drivers too?
<Linux_Galore> varanus: yes
<varanus> Linux_Galore: sorry then, didn't know that
<gurumeditationer> I don't see a /etc/X11/xorg.conf on my 9.10 install, is that normal?
<Linux_Galore> varanus: if you get the fglrx driver working, dont worry to much the open source driver still needs a few months works to get 3D finnished
<varanus> Linux_Galore: ty very much for that information and sorry for my ignorance.
<Linux_Galore> gurumeditationer: not sure you can see it as a user
<gurumeditationer> Root can't see it either.
<Linux_Galore> gurumeditationer: in a terminal type  sudo  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gurumeditationer> That would be really scary if a user couldn't see the file, even if they didn't have access to it.
<Linux_Galore> gurumeditationer: normal policy for a file manager
<varanus> Linux_Galore: could i ask you one last thing. does the side mouse buttons (back/forward) work with konqueror/dolphin on 9.10?
<Linux_Galore> varanus: think it depends on the mouse
<jepong> I tried Kubuntu 9.10 and 3G is not yet working
<jepong> :(
<Linux_Galore> i usually just scroll
<Linux_Galore> jepong: 3G what
<varanus> Linux_Galore: ok ty very much
<kebomix> hello , i have ATI Radeon 3650 , how to install it's driver on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<kebomix> kubuntu *
<Linux_Galore> kebomix: click on the small video card icon at the bottom right of your screen
<omar> Linux_Galore: It sayd "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<omar> Linux_Galore: It also says "udevadm settle is not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<kebomix> Linux_Galore: i did ,but when trying to activate , it doesn't show me driver download :S
<Linux_Galore> kebomix: be patient, servers over loaded right now
<jepong> Linux_Galore... kubuntu mobile broadband
<omar> Linux_Galore: And then it says "svglib: Cannot open /dev/mem"
<Linux_Galore> jepong: 3G works fine, depends what type of hardware you are using
<jepong> im using huawei
<Linux_Galore> jepong: I have been using a 3G usb dongle now for a good 9 months on a laptop
<jepong> i tried using only live-usb
<omar> Linux_Galore: "/dev/mem" does not even seem to exist when I looked for it.
<jepong> can't use it on jaunty either Linux_Galore
<omar> Linux_Galore: please help me.
<Linux_Galore> omar: sound like a borked install
<omar> Linux_Galore: what do I do??
<Linux_Galore> omar: do what I do, try again
<omar> Linux_Galore: try what?
<Linux_Galore> omar: intalling
<Linux_Galore> installing*
<Linux_Galore> omar: is this an update ?
<omar> Linux_Galore: installing the whole thing from scratch?
<omar> Linux_Galore: yes, it is.
<Linux_Galore> omar: ah, I never update
<kebomix> omar: salam :D
<Linux_Galore> omar: always breaks for me as my installs are so hacked after 6 months the installer cant even figure out what day it is lol
<Linux_Galore> omar: I usually just go buy another hardisk and install
 * Linux_Galore one of the adantages of having a full tower, lots of hardisk space
<Linux_Galore> usually after a few weeks I delete the old install and add it as an archive drive
<omar> Linux_Galore: it seems I can't even boot from USB!
<kebomix> Linux_Galore: i installed FGLRX driver manually before , and it didn't work for me
<Linux_Galore> kebomix: hasnt worked for me in 16 months
<kebomix> Linux_Galore: so what is the solution , i installed ATI  driver from their website before and it caused kernel panic after reboot and i wasn't able to get in to system :S
<Linux_Galore> kebomix: funny how the most restricted 3D video hardware (nvidia) get the least problems for me
<kebomix> Linux_Galore: yeah Nvidia do much support 4 linux
<kebomix> it shows me FGRLX driver on Hardware Drivers :S
<Linux_Galore> kebomix: I might give up and just get a Nvidia card, cant wait another year for ati to get a foss 3d driver
<franta> Hi people! I have problems with system tray widget ( don't know it it is it's proper name, I have czech language here) it keeps eating way too much cpu also plasma keeps crashing ... any suggestions? I'm on 9.10 64bit
<Linux_Galore> franta: run sudo ksysguard and see what chewing up resources
<ward> Hello I'm trying to update from 9.04 to 9.10 but the installer is very slow and stops when downloading files (702 files downloaded)... anybody had this problem ?
<anpu> my upgrade failed, i did fresh reinstall
<Linux_Galore> ward: normal, servers are getting hammered
<costin> kubuntu 9.10 is the bad
<ward> Linux_Galore: is there a lot if risk when updating ?
<ward> Linux_Galore: can I do it trough apt instead of gfx update ?
<Linux_Galore> ward: yes you can
<Linux_Galore> ward: it will still hang though when the servers busy\
<caesar20001> hi!
<Ramblurr> is there a way to downgrade the version of gdb to 6.8, the 7.0 version that comes with karmic isn't supported by my dev env
<ward> Linux_Galore: okay how can I do that with apt ? and does he change my repos info etc ?
<ward> Linux_Galore: Changing to another mirror won't help ?
<anpu> I have a question, I want some partition to be mounted as /home, how to do it?
<kebomix> All ATI User read this : http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18915
<carpii_> anpu, just mount it in /etc/fstab
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Linux_Galore> ward: could do
<omar> Linux_Galore: however, I also upgraded my and it worked perfecty.
<ext4_doubt> hi, i am running ubuntu 9.04 and have the following partitions : / (ext3)   /usr (ext3)   /var (ext3)  /home (ext3)   and swap. I plan to do to a FRESH installation of Karmic. my /home partition's size is 130 gig . Since i do not have the means to back up my home partition, shall i keep it as ext3 or will perhaps the ubuntu installer migrate it to ext4 WITHOUT losing any data?
<jon> \list
<ettore> excuse me
<ettore> the italy chat please????
<anpu> !it
<yuki> Is there anybody from Kyrgyzstan? I need help.
<kebomix> kyrgyzstan !!!
<Guest29913> are there any digital logic channels
<kebomix> yuki : what is ur language ?
<anpu> carpii_: thx, and how can i scan which partitions are available for mounting?
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<yuki> kebomix: our lang is kyrgyz, but we often speak russian.
<ettore> grazie
<franta> well ksysguard says that plasma-desktop keeps doing someting (like 16% load on cpu)
<kebomix> yuki: join ubuntu-ru :)
<franta> Linux-Galore
<kebomix> #ubuntu-ru
<jordan_> hello all
<kebomix> hello jordan_
<jordan_> when I tried to identify myself as root in "system configuration", for advanced settings in "user management", the password I entered was not validated
<kebomix> i like Quassel IRC:  have alot of option that i never found in other programs
<varanus> franta: time ago i had a similar problem and to solve it i removed all the widgets and put it one by one to see which is the one that gives problems.
<kebomix> yuki: join #ubuntu-ru
<Guest29913> where can i get digital logic assistance
<kebomix> yeeh
<franta> varanus: yes I have tryed it and it's system tray widget
<anpu> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<franta> probably it's called like that I have czech mutation installed
<jordan_> I don't understand because i'm loged in but the same password doesn't work in system configuration, but it works in terminal when I do sudo
<varanus> franta: the system tray is where the various programs are minimized with a small icon
<franta> varanus: yes that widget with small icons of running programs
<varanus> franta: anyway, plasma desktop should not occupy more than 5-10% of cpu
<franta> I know...
<franta> it's waay to much
<franta> could this have something to do with intel graphics card?
<varanus> franta: maybe you could backup and then delete the ~/.kde/share/config to let it make a new configuration. don't know if this could help by leting he system make a new one. don't sure that could work though that's y it's better if you make a backup before deleting
<franta> varanus: well it was caused by some of settings of that widget
<franta> I tryed to set eveything on and that cpu load is now gone
<varanus> ok
<franta> varanus: I'll post what causes this if I find it, Thanks!
<varanus> franta: did nothing. happy to hear you resolved
<ext4_doubt> on a FRESH install would there be a problem if i migrate /  /usr  /var  to ext4 but keep /home as ext3  ?
<kwyjibo> Why is Kubuntu 32-bit artificailly limiting ram to 3 gigabytes? The x86 32-bit architecture allows for 4GB per task, and in modern 686 architectures address a total of 64GB can be used.
<Guest52552> kwyjibo: install kernel-pae
<Guest52552> kwyjibo: it's on windows too
<kwyjibo> Windows limits it deliberately, unless you purchase the Enterprise editions for a pretty penny.
<hemathor> how do i use nfs-ressources in 9.10?
<ext4_doubt> on a FRESH install would there be a problem if i format  /    /usr    /var  as  ext4   but have  /home as ext3? has anyone here done that and did not suffer any performance problems or stability issues??
<Guest52552> ext4_doubt: #ubuntu
<ext4_doubt> Guest52552, i asked the question there already, that is why i am here asking it too since kubuntu is just basically ubuntu with kde
<kebomix1> ext4_doubt: yeah , i'm sorry i told u to go there because there is no much ppl who  can answer u , try #fedora ,  it's partitions problem
<dmitriy> hi people
<kebomix1> hi dmitriy
<arfs> Hey! I am having problems with my Intel 945GM graphics card scince Kubuntu 9.04. It freezes randomly (even when I am doing nothing). I have to reboot the complete machine to continue work. I hoped that problem was fixed in Kubuntu 9.10 which was released on thursday but unfortunateley I discovered the same problems just a second ago. Does anyone know what kind of problem that could be? Note: In ArchLinux everythings works fine (with the same
<arfs>  graphics driver (xorg-video-intel version 2.9.0)).
<zmitya> hi everybody
<zmitya> guys, I have a fresh karmic..
<zmitya> when I add a new panel, it goes to the top of the screen, but I want it in toe right side of me desktop
<zmitya> how can I move it ?
<robin0800> zmitya: properties on panel right click
<zmitya> robin0800: thats fine
<zmitya> I got the settings window close to the panel
<zmitya> but can't move the panel for some reason
<oscar> Hello, is it possble to switch from kde to gnome ?
<oscar> I've installed kubuntu and would like to revert back to Gnome :(
<rork> oscar install gnome and gdm
<roKB> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<roKB> !gnome | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<kebomix1> oscar: u didn't like kde ?
<roKB> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<roKB> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<oscar> I guess I should probably try it a bit longer
<oscar> but I just wanted to know if I could change back to gnome
<oscar> when I try to do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it says it cannot find the package.
<roKB> oscar: ya u can chage just type in konsole << sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop >>
<roKB> oscar: then first type << sudo apt-get update >>
<roKB> oscar: then type << sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop >> after completion of above command
<oscar> do I have to uninstall anythinga fter I install ubuntu desktop?
<Larik> bo?
<Freyr> hi. i have a little problem with vlc player on karmic. it's opening but when i want to play a video file it is closing
<Larik> no?
<oscar> oh okay thanks :)
<Larik> oscar: :) you can even run kde programs @ gnome so..
<Freyr> vlc version is 1.0.2 (goldeneye)
<roKB> oscar: no, u don't have to uninstall anything, u can use both kde and gnome :)
<oscar> oh okay that's cool
<oscar> I think I'll give it try for a bit longer before I decide to change back :)
<oscar> thanks guys
<roKB> oscar: any time sweatheart :)
<roKB> Freyr: did u installed your graphics driver properly ??
<roKB> Freyr: and sound driver also ...
<roKB> !sound | Freyr
<ubottu> Freyr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<roKB> !video | Freyr
<ubottu> Freyr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Freyr> rokb: yesterdeay i reinstalled the drvers for my graphic card. sound is working very well
<roKB> Freyr: nvidia or ATI
<Freyr> roKB: nvidia
<Freyr> roKB: drivers downloaded and installed from nvidia site
<roKB> Freyr: try to install nvidia drivers from K -> Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<roKB> Freyr: it generally have latest driver
<Freyr> roKB: i played some video files with mplayer and worked well
<Freyr> i had the latest drivers
<roKB> Freyr: mplayer can use X buffer, so that will work fine
<roKB> Freyr: once i played video on mplayer without graphics card, although fps in fullscreen was 3 to 4
<roKB> *without graphics card driver
<fl4sh> Hi :)
<fl4sh> kann mir jemand helfen?
<fl4sh> mein distributionsupgrade hängt :(
<roKB> !hi | fl4sh
<ubottu> fl4sh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<roKB> fl4sh: upgrade using: << sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade >>
<fl4sh> I've started it with the little box at systemstart :D
<fl4sh> it asked me if I want to upgrade
<fl4sh> all was ok, it downloaded the files
<arfs> Hmm.. seems that nobody experienced that problem...
<roKB> fl4sh: restart your system and upgrade using konsole
<fl4sh> an now, for half an hour it shows "Datei 1271 of 1271 wird heruntergeladen"
<roKB> i think init 6 will work fine
<fl4sh> so I have to download it again? :-/
<fl4sh> It says it's maybe dangerous to stop now.
<fl4sh> oke, let's restart :D
<daDudeMan> any others have issues copy/pasting to/from Konsole with mouse?  on Karmic...
<yuanmin> hello everybody, i have a problem, i can't upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 from the first time i canceled the upgrade downloading, anybody can help me?
<yuanmin>  hello everybody, i have a problem, i can't upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 from the first time i canceled the upgrade downloading, anybody can help me?
<OpenMaster> hi
<kaddi> Hi, can I set a sizelimit for the thumbnails? they are currently taking up 1Gb of size which is kind of a lot on a 10Gb partition
<daDudeMan> yuanmin:  I had my install abort in the middle and I couldnt figure out how to salvage.  Had to fresh install it
<OpenMaster> I have a problem with kubuntu 9.10. Yesterday I installed it on my girlfriend's laptop. At my home I was able to connect to internet by means of wifi but when I went to her home I wasn't able to connect to Internet (always by means of wifi) but I can see the router page ( 192.168.1.1 ). Can anyone help me? :(
<daDudeMan> OpenMaster:  is the network on DHCP?  can other computers get out to internet on that network?
<OpenMaster> yes other computer can connect to internet: Her pc with winzoz(wifi) Vista, My Pc with Kub9.04 (wifi) her brother's PC with winzoz Xp
<OpenMaster> and yes her network is on DHCP
<daDudeMan> can you ping the other computers on the network?
<OpenMaster> umm
<OpenMaster> how can i do this?
<OpenMaster> ( I'm a noob )
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys .....any one installed the new kubuntu 9.10 on his system ?
<daDudeMan> OpenMaster open Konsole
<OpenMaster> ...how can I open It? it is the terminal?
<OpenMaster> is it*
<OpenMaster> okok opened!
<rork> cobra-the-joker: yes, configuring it right now
<nusch> in 9.04 if I clicked show dashboard or used Ctrl+F12 I've seen the result immediately, now in karmic I must wait about 1sec for this to take effect, anybody knows the reason ? (the same nvidia driver, same configuration, compositing enabled)
<daDudeMan> openmaster:  ping (ip of other machine - or router )
<OpenMaster> I had to write in the consol "ping 192.168.1.1" ?
<OpenMaster> how can I konw the IP of others PC ?
<OpenMaster> 64 bites from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq= 101
<OpenMaster> 64 bites from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq= 101 TTL = 255 time= 52,4 ms
<OpenMaster> 101 and 52,4 changes
<pknight_> hey, just upgraded to 9.10 and having a hell of a time getting my remote to work :( - no /dev/lirc0 for hauppage TV card - used to work fine before upgrade . any ideas?
<Benkinooby> hi, cant use my wlan with wpa. any ideas?
<Benkinooby> it starts connection, but it will not verify
<Luggage> hi all
<Benkinooby> hi, i really need help with mz wlan!
<Benkinooby> i can detect but can not connect
<Benkinooby> wpa encrypted
<maxvanceffer> Hi all
<ikonia> hello
<OpenMaster> daDudeMan: is correct what I wrote?
<maxvanceffer> Is anybody know how to get ksynaptic without compile it ?
<daDudeMan> OpenMaster... seems like that is working.  if you ping google . com, it doesnt work?
<OpenMaster> how can I ping Google?
<OpenMaster> "ping www.google.it"  ??
<daDudeMan> yes, but sub it for com
<OpenMaster> but I can't understand why the connection works at my home and not to her home :(   PS.: She has a D-link
<OpenMaster> ok one moment I'll tell her to do this
<daDudeMan> did you change the keyID for the connections?  i'm sure they are different from yours to hers?
<bala> hi, i don't see the reboot/shutdown options in my kickoff menu after upgrading to karmic, any clue how to fix this?
<OpenMaster> umm what is KeyID ? I only select the network and than I type the wew
<OpenMaster> *wep
<OpenMaster> one moment she has a lunch XD
<maxvanceffer> So boys how to get ksynaptic without downloading it and compile?
<Luggage> ksynaptic?
<Luggage> (just uses synaptic)
<maxvanceffer> but there now in repos
<maxvanceffer> it
<maxvanceffer> only gsynaptics
<ikonia> maxvanceffer: if it's in the repo install it from the repo
<maxvanceffer> but this is from gnome
<ikonia> maxvanceffer: so ?
<ikonia> maxvanceffer: you'll need to install the kde dependencies it needs, but if it's in the repo's it will do that for you
<maxvanceffer> but no in repos
<ikonia> then you'd have to build it yourself
<ikonia> which would make it hard to suport your system
<maxvanceffer> Thats why i want it from repos
<ikonia> but it's not in the repos
<maxvanceffer> Did kde add it in future? Is anybody know ?
<ikonia> impossible to say
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<hima785> 012785
<OpenMaster> ok I'm going to her home....she is too slow in eating :)
<hima785> انا مش فاهم حاجه
<Laeborg> ey
<Laeborg> I have two working screens. When i take a screenshot I want it only to take a screenshot of the current screen, not both. any fix for this ?
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> how can i get md5 hash for a file?
<Shockrates> a tar
<Shockrates> for example
<Shockrates> so i can compare it
<FloodBotK2> Shockrates: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amik> Shockrates: md5sum
<Shockrates> amik: do i have to download it? or its like one command
<amik> it's one command, don't remember if it's installed by default or not (might need apt-get install md5sum)
<Shockrates> thanks very much
<Shockrates> does anyone use sagemath?
 * BluesKaj wonders when the fglrx-geard 3D cube will be adopted by nvidia and other graphics co's for testing 3D and dir
<amik> Shockrates: I once wrote a little java gui for md5 of multiple files (and saving the results, etc), but I won't advertise it here :-)
<BluesKaj> or is it fglrx-glxears ?
<Shockrates> amik: ok cool . but i need to check only one file through konsole
<amik> anyone here tried karmic on a GMA500?
<amik> Shockrates: I figured it would be overkill, go for md5sum :-)
<Shockrates> yeah
<Shockrates> amik: so are you a programmer?
<amik> Shockrates: are we still called that? isn't developer the politically correct term? or software engineer? sounds classier :-)
<Shockrates> lol
<BluesKaj> amik, dunno if the md5 sum has been updated from the RC, there seems to be a problem there ...forgotten who pointed that out yesterday
<adaptr> code monkey
<amik> BluesKaj, Shockrates: I think Shock wants to md5 and arbitrary file, not the karmic iso - is that what u meant?
<Shockrates> in the future i will use metalinks
<Shockrates> :D
<javier> Hi, could someone help me? after upgrading to Karmic Koala I've problems with my sources of software
<javier> I cannot do "sudo apt-get update" neither from KpackageKit
<BluesKaj> amik, ok, I thought it would affect all apps not updated to the official release
 * amik is scared Mamarok will bark at him for saying something unrelated to support :-/
<javier> how could I reset my souce.list?
<alberto> hi
<amik> BluesKaj: huh?
<BluesKaj> javier, are you upgrading from jaunty?
<alberto> i can't start KDE
<javier> yes
<amik> alberto: what happens?
<alberto> because Xorg restart
<BluesKaj> amik nm , I'm not quite awake yet , just ignore that :)
<alberto> I deleted compiz
<alberto> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> javier, use the update-manager
<amik> alberto: what system r u running? which release? what have u done to it? did it work before?
<alberto> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10
<amik> alberto: a fresh install? or upgrade?
<alberto> I purged compiz from Ubuntu
<alberto> fresh install
<javier> blueskaj: could you please tell me more about that?
<amik> alberto: and u want to switch to Kubuntu (i.e. add KDE)?
<alberto> yeak
<alberto> *yes
<amik> alberto: so from the fresh working Ubuntu installation, what did u do?
<maxvanceffer> u can just can type in console sudo aptitude install kde-desktop
<BluesKaj> javier . alt+f2 type update-manager
<amik> alberto: to go Kubuntu, u need to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<m3F> how could i tell phonon to play surround? mixer is set ok and Phonon test front and rear ok, but when i play amarok i just hear fronts
<alberto> I installed kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<alberto> but the problem persist
<amik> alberto: the problem started before installing kubuntu-desktop?
<amik> amik: on the fresh Ubuntu?
<alberto> no
<BluesKaj> javier, if you don't have it installed , in the konsole : sudo aptitude install update-manager
<m3F> and when i put Rear device at the top of the list in Phonon Amarok plays through rear and not through fronts, what do i have to do?
<alberto> I installed kdebase and kubuntu-desktop
<alberto> At same time
<amik> alberto: sorry for the questions, just trying to figure out the order of events leading to the problem :-)
<m3F> (Using Kubuntu Karmic official)
<alberto> I had problems with compiz before
<alberto> But it's solved
<alberto> Any ideas?
<amik> alberto: btw, if it's a very fresh install with nothing of importance on it, it might be quicker and cleaner to just install Kubuntu from scratch :-)
<amik> alberto: (when switching, you're still left with lots of gnome (ubuntu) stuff lying around...)
<m3F> btw, window decoration in KDE is really awful, plasma is great, but kwd is really awful
<alberto> I tried with live CD of Kubuntu
<amik> m3F: what's kwd?
<Luggage> Heya, is %sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-180 enough te uninstall the drivers before installing the 190.42 drivers with the installer from nvidia.com? or do I have to manually chase all the dependencies (the modaliases-packages for example)
<m3F> KDE Window decorator :D amik
<alberto> It had the same problem
<amik> Luggage: when I did that, I just unchecked the previous drivers from the hardware manager gui, restarted, and proceeded to install the nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> !pm | javier
<ubottu> javier: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<amik> alberto: oh... so u'r having problems straight from the kubuntu livecd, unrelated to the upgrade/switch...
<alberto> yeah
<m3F> there must be visual artists that can make a great job with kde4 window decorator, i do not know why it is so awful and keep being like that for so long :D
<Luggage> hmm cause I installed them using apt-get nvidia-glx-180, I cant activate the one showing in hardware config though, but the acceleration from the 180 drivers is clearly there now, just not good enough yet so wanted to try newer drivers :)
<BluesKaj> ok javier , alt +f2 , kdesudo kate /etcapt/source.list
<DavidR> hello!
<amik> m3F: is that the deco seen in a regular kubuntu install? or does plasma (installed by default) change it?
<javier> When trying to install "update-manager" it gives me an error, saying that line 5 of /etc/apt/sources.list is bad
<gl_> alberto: what is the problem (sorry I arrived here late to the chat)
<DavidR> i want to install kubuntu 9.10 to my notebook via lan
<javier> (sorry for asking to bluesKaj in a different channel, just, didnt know that wasnt the way)
<BluesKaj> oops javier, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/source.list
<m3F> amik: kwd by default fresh install of Karmic or Jaunty or what ever
<BluesKaj> damn
<OpenMaster> daDudeMan 64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.39.105) : icmp_seq=67 ttl=53 100ms
<alberto> I can't start KDE because Xorg restart
<amik> m3F: well it's a tad ugly, but I always considered it to be the 'Linux' look :-)
<m3F> it is the official kde4 window decorator, it is awful!! :D amik
<OpenMaster> 67 and 100 change
<Luggage> ill just bite the bullet and purge 180 and run the installer. brb (i hope)
<aLeSD> mmm
<Alcapond> Hi - I have a problem with wlan after new install of karmic kubuntu... Knetworkmanager does not show any wlans anymore - and my WLAN signal lamb is of (bluetooth seems to work though) - got an Lenovo Z61m - any help there? Thx!
<DavidR> i already set up a tftpd, and dhcp server and everything is fine. the only thing i need is someone to tell me how to bind the cd image into the tftp server
<aLeSD> I'm from gnome
<aLeSD> how is kubuntu ?
<gl_> alberto: and that is from the kubuntu-desktop live cd?
<m3F> Linux look? that would be in the past, now the thing is visual art, amik
<amik> Luggage: I may be wrong, but iirc apt-get and the manager gui do the same thing, i.e. installing/uninstalling one shows in the other
<alberto> yes too
<javier> ah, I cannot open it
<Alcapond> BTW: karmic koala really rocks - great work :)
<BluesKaj> javier sorry this the correct command , alt+f2, then,  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<amik> m3F: my windows decorations claim otherwise :-p
<maxvanceffer> Karmic is very big setp forward, i think.
<javier> but I get empty document from Kate
<gl_> alberto: what computer is that (and what video card)
<DavidR> can anyone help me with the tftp?
<amik> alberto: I'm still confused - if u have problems straight from the livecd, what xorg restart are u referring to?
<alberto> It's a laptop
<alberto> VIA Unichrome pro VN800
<gl_>  what video card
<m3F> ok, my real problem is sound system, it does not play surround
<alberto> Via Unichrome
<m3F> karmic does not play surround through amarok
<BluesKaj> this old KB is letting me down , needs cleaning
<m3F> but phonon test front and rear very well
<amik> alberto: it rocks! (well, what did u expect asking in this channel :-) )
<m3F> PulseAudio fails in Kubuntu karmic
<alberto> amik: I tried it in same computer (Kde descktop from ubuntu installation and Kubuntu live CD
<m3F> by default
<amik> alberto: oops, that was to someone else
<amik> aLeSD: it rocks! (well, what did u expect asking in this channel :-) )
<BluesKaj> javier , open your package manager , which one do you use ?
<gl_> alberto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306356
<gl_> alberto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<m3F> ok, nobody seem to know about sound system in Kubuntu :D
<javier> kpackagekit I'm using
<alberto> It isn't my problem gl_
<amik> m3F: sorry...
<javier> when writting "sudo kate /etc/apt/source.list in konsole I get: "error: /var/tmp/kdecache-jacier is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0"
<amik> alberto: ok, so u boot from the livecd... what exactly happens?
<javier> "error: /tmp/kde-javier is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0"
<alberto> I watch KDM
<jimmy51_> hello, i just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and have lost my sound.  what do i do?
<alberto> d
<alberto> what's happening?
<alberto>  but when I try login into kubuntu Xorg restart
<BluesKaj> javier , no, use the run box , open it with  alt+f2  keys, then copy and paste this path into the box, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Alcapond> Need some support setting up my WLAN... Does not work out of the box.. Here is some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305941/
<javier> BluesKaj, ah, finally, i got it. Thought I did that before.
<amik> alberto: so u see the graphic colorful login screen (not a black console?), enter your credentials, and then x restarts and you're back at the same login screen? or somewhere else?
<OpenMaster> wowowowow It works!!! It's strange but the network works even if I didn't make anything
<Alcapond> And KNetworkmanager does not find any networks nearby
<jackrabbit> I need some help setting up a bluetooth headset.  I've tried following the instructions on the forums but no luck
<alberto> yes
<alberto> I'm back at the same login screen
<BluesKaj> javier, look in kpackage kit , choose settings>click on 'edit software sources'
<javier> BluesKaj, line 5 (the error one) says "deb karmic main restricted"
<jimmy51_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> javier , delete the line , we'llfix it with the package manager edit
<jackrabbit> ubottu: I don't use arts
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy51_> hmm... it seems ubottu is telling me to check something that isn't there.
<javier> BluesKaj, ok! done
<amik> gl_: now that the symptoms are clearer, do u have any ideas for alberto?
<jussi01> oh dear, that factoid needs updating
<jussi01> jimmy51_: Im going to get that fixed soon, sorry for the inconvenince
<javier> BluesKaj: I'm in kpackage kir software sources
<jimmy51_> jussi01: hehe, no problem.  it's day 2 or a new release :)
<jackrabbit> I've added http://paste.ubuntu.com/305944/ to my .asoundrc file
<gl_> amik: no, sorry, I thought it was a video driver problem, but he can see the log in in graphic mode anyway
<jackrabbit> and when I connect to my BT headset I can't see any btheadset device
<jussi01> jimmy51_: thing is, arts hasnt been around for who knows how long. anyway, Ill fix it. moving on.
<Ev0luti0n_> Fellas...
<Ev0luti0n_> Anybody using tvtime or kdetv?
<jimmy51_> jussi01: i'm running an intel HDA and i remember i had to do something trick for 8.04 to work.  i had heard 9.10 switches from alsa to pulse... is that true?  i don't know what pulse is, but i'm thinking it didn't work
<BluesKaj> ok javier , check mark all the boxes including the Other software tab , except the cdrom ,
<jussi01> jimmy51_: nope, in kubuntu we have phonon.
<alberto> gl_: i can use GNOME but no KDE
<amik> alberto: can u look at the log file at /var/log/Xorg.0.log? are there any errors there when u try the login?
<jussi01> jimmy51_: please make sure pulse isnt installed with sudo apt-get-remove --purge pulseaudio
<jussi01> jimmy51_: please make sure pulse isnt installed with sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<gl_> alberto: have you tried the kubunu-notebook CD?
<jussi01> jimmy51_: second one is ocrrected :)
<alberto> no gl_
<javier> BluesKaj: ok, done it
<jackrabbit> jussi01: that might be my problem too
<BluesKaj> javier close kate and the packagekit
<gl_> alberto: I think that it has a different installer
<javier> BluesKaj: ok
<k4ever> hi all.  i'm using kde 4.3.2 on jaunty (Kubuntu packages).  i don't get icons for k3b.  did google search but can't find a solution.  anyone know how to fix this?
<avihay> anyone knows why firefox tryes to open most of the files I download with openoffice?
<alberto> but I don't use a netbook
<BluesKaj> javier , in the konsole , sudo aptitude update
<jimmy51_> hehe
<javier> BluesKaj: doesn't work, looks like it's a bigger problem... Now line 6 is the one wrong...
<rohan> is there any repo, or any PPA, which has the older 0.8.x series of kaffeine? i don't like the new 1.0x series.
<jimmy51_> should amarok be asking to use the kwallet?
<javier> BluesKaj: I wonder if it is something with that URI?
<BluesKaj> javier open your sources.list again , and copy and pastebin it
<javier> ok
<Alcapond> wlan not working after installation of karmic koala - need some help please! Thx!
<OpenMaster> :( rebooting the pc the broblem is there
<javier> BluesKaj: oh no, again. When I open it (by ALT+F2) I get empty kate document
<BluesKaj> javier,  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list ,make sure you have that exactly
<BluesKaj> javier, copy and paste that into the run box
<javier> BluesKaj: sorry, my mistake
<javier> I have it
<javier> do you want me to copy the whole text?
<alberto> any ideas?
<ferran> hi
<BluesKaj> javier yes , and pastebin it..you know about pastebin , right ?
<javier> BLuesKaj, oh no, I dont know what is pastebin...
<BluesKaj> !paste | javier
<ubottu> javier: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<gl_> alberto: not sure wheter one can do runlevel 3 in ubuntu, but what I would do is to boot in console mode then try 'startx' and see what errors are shown if any.
<javier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305951/
<BluesKaj> javier, copy and paste the text into there,  then , copy the resulting url and number and paste that in here
<alberto> Xorg.0.log hasn't any error
<k4ever> any help with missing icons on k3b??
<javier> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305951/
<BluesKaj> javier, delte all the text in your sources.list , close kate , then go into you r packagekit and do the software sources edit like before
<BluesKaj> delete
<roKB_> i can't find lanshark, plz someone provide a pointer where i  can find lanshark
<carpii_> have you ever heard of google?
<llutz> roKB_: http://lanshark.29a.ch/de/Downloads.html
<roKB_> thanks
<javier> BluesKaj: ok, I've it
<javier> BluesKaj: just, now, in other sources, I don't have anything. But maybe that's ok also?
<BluesKaj> javier, no list in Other sources?
<javier> nop..
<BluesKaj> ok javier now try , sudo aptitude update , in the konsole
<javier> yes, that works now
 * roKB_ sehwag and gambhir out. India need a matchwinner
<BluesKaj> javier, now check your sources.list again
<thibaut_> Hi all, I'm trying to install XAMPP on Kubuntu Hardy but I don't manage to find a downloadable archive. Could anyone link a valide host please?
<graytech> Does kubunty work on systems with softwareRAID?
<graytech> err ... kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<amik> anyone got karmic working on GMA500 (poulsbo)?
<javier> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305959/
<graytech> I get it to work find when installing Ubuntu server ... but as soon as I add kubuntu-desktop, I can't login
<amik> in konversation is there some way to highlight all messages written by me (like ones containing my nick are highlited)?
<javier> Oh, I'm very very sorry, I just have to go... Thanks very very much BluesKaj, for all, I'll try to continue later. Thanks a lot!
<BluesKaj> ok, javier delete that , and copy this into your sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/305962/
<graytech> ubottu, I'm looking at those articles now (I've already seen them however) ... I have tried installing x-window-system-core before kubuntu-desktop and always end up wiht the same problem ... It seems the desktop version does not have RAID capabilities ... I just want the KDE desktop ... that's all.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> amik, there used to be a way to give your text a diff colour than just black ...dunno for sure if that option is till available
<BluesKaj> hmm....
<graytech> hmmm .. is there a server version of Kubuntu? maybe that might help me.
<amik> graytech: there is only one server version (I thought it was headless...)
<BluesKaj> amik, look in konversation settings >configure konversation > colors >check ,use custom colors blah blah, choose channel message option and set the colour for whatever you want
<graytech> I may be missing somethign, but I have not been able to find sofwareRADE features on the worstation version of any *buntus ... am I missing something?
<thibaut_> excuse-me, anyone using XAMPP?
<BluesKaj> oops amik .bah  that changes everyone's text ..
<amik> BluesKaj: thanx, I saw that checkbox but its text dosn't imply anything to do with my messages...
<amik> BluesKaj: and, it appears to not have done anything
<BluesKaj> yeah, sorry , it doesn't work like i thought it would
<graytech> thibut, I have XAMPP running on my pc .. not an umbuntu tool that I'm aware of.
<graytech> any ideas about how to get kde running on ubuntu server with sofwareRAID?
<BluesKaj> amik you do have diff coloured text when your nick is in the text , right ?
<amik> BluesKaj: yep, red (it's default)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<prv> hi all
<prv> How's karmic
<graytech> different collored text?
<BluesKaj> it's fine
<graytech> you can do that with mirc
<amik> graytech: thanx, but we're discussin Konversation
<illio> When I try to upgrade to 9.10 I get an error 127? Can I upgrade through the shell somehow instead?
<graytech> ahhh ... I think it generates the colors using ansi codes
<BluesKaj> odd that there's no setting for individual nick text linked colours
<graytech> amik, I am unfamiliar with Konversation. but if you have presets, you might try creating some with the proper anci color codes to set colors. for the propers escape sequences, check out http://pueblo.sourceforge.net/doc/manual/ansi_color_codes.html
<BluesKaj> illio, it's not advisable , use the update-manager
<robin0800> amik I'm pretty sure konversation can color nicks and highlight messages
<amik> thanks. I find it strange though that it's not a checkbox option. am I the first to want to be able to follow his own thread conveniently?
<graytech> with mirc you get to colors using Ctrl-k
<robin0800> amik: it is you just have to look
<amik> robin0800: I went through the options, found nick colors, but not message highlighting of my own written messages... maybe I missed it?
<BluesKaj> amik, I"ve been wondering about that myself , but there doesn't seem to be an option
<graytech> any ideas about my issue? kde on ubuntu server ... or SofwareRAID on kubuntu? ... eather solution will work for me.
<robin0800> amik: most irc chanels don't allow colors
<graytech> I've been beating my head on this for a day and a half now. Each time I go thourhg a reinstall it takes a coupel hours.
<amik> robin0800: I'm not looking for channel colors, but client-side colors, i.e. usability for myself
<robin0800> amik: but you can have messages to you highlighted
<amik> graytech: don't know much about raid, but it's strange that a desktop environment interferes with it :-/
<carpii_> gray, i think you just need to sudo apt-get install kde-core
<amik> robin0800: yes, that's on by default. but to follow my threads, I'd like to see both ways...
<graytech> it does not actualy interfear wiht it. I is just not available during the installation.
<robin0800> amik: try looking in notifcations for highlighting
<BluesKaj> graytech, the colour codes are fine there many optional colours , it's the implementation option of those colours for one own text that is missing.
<amik> robin0800: oooh! I think that's it!
<graytech> I have two drives partitioned paired up and parrtitioned as raid1 (mirrored) .. I can do that with the server eddition ... but it does not seem to be available in the desktop eddition.
<amik> robin0800: thanks!
<yakuzi> graytech: you don't see your hdd's in the partitioning step of the installer and you have something raid alike?
<cba123_> For some reason, my screen gets pixelated and I don't know why, seems to be some times when I play media, I currently I have kubuntu karmic nvidia 190 (just released on nvidia.com) drivers, happened when I had kubuntu jaunty and 185 drivers (with the hardware drivers from restricted drivers manager)  too http://imagebin.ca/view/HN8QHY.html
<graytech> I just want to keep my raid configuration and have the kde desktop
<robin0800> amik: Your nick should always be in the same color
<amik> BluesKaj: it works! what robin said!
<amik> robin0800: huh?
<amik> BluesKaj: the checkbox at the bottom
<graytech> I see the hdd's in the partitioning step. its just that there is no raid option when installing desktp (at least none I could see).
<robin0800> graytech: you need the alternate cd
<yakuzi> if you are using the normal install cd that's ok...if you want raid you need the alternate install cd
<graytech> the drives are already configured as raid from a previous Suse installation. I have installed ubuntu server and the raid partion was found.
<graytech> robin: that is the only thing I have not tried .. lol
<BluesKaj> ok robin0800, amik , thanks :)
<graytech> does the alternate version come with a gui? more specificaly kde?
<graytech> robin:I'm assuming kubuntu alternate? .. right?
<robin0800> graytech: yes
<robin0800> graytech: yes
<graytech> right on!!! ... ok. I'm off to see if this works. I will let you all know if you are still here when I'm dong ;) ... thanks again
<BluesKaj> amik , strange that that nick text option isn't in the colors section , wth are they thinking :)
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<amik> BluesKaj: yep... although 'highlighting' is also relevant... let's call it 50-50 blame on us and them :-)
<contrast> Is anyone here using Compiz with a panel set to autohide? It doesn't seem to work very well, wondering if there's a known workaround.
<omar> I try to login into my KDE session, the splash screen appears and then the desktop does not appear.
<omar> Only KdeWallet appears prompting me for the password.
<omar> No desktop at all.
<omar> Please?
<omar> Any help?
<yakuzi> anyone has had this problems already? I've a fresh 9.10 install with my / on ext4 and: i can't run aptitude update correctly, it hangs on something " trying to connect to be.archive.ubuntu.com", i can't connect to my wireless with hidden ssid (i know is networkmanager problem, but the sugested work around doesn't work...i can't install it so it seems ?) and, as extra...if i want to play mp3 or something, it says install extra codecs ets,
<yakuzi>  i can do that...but then it says they are already installed...but it won't work (and i can't install kubuntu-restricted-extras...it's not there...)
<contrast> yakuzi: I'd start by trying a different mirror for archive.ubuntu.com. Sounds like the one you're using may be kinda borked.
<omar> The desktop fails to load when I log in to my KDE session, any help please?
<amik> yakuzi: maybe try a different mirror?
<amik> omar: on a fresh install? upgrade? karmic?
<omar> amik: upgrade, karmix
<omar> karmic*
<amik> omar: did it stop working right with the upgrade?
<illio> I'm getting the error "Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127" whenever I try to upgrade from the upgrade manager.. so even though it's not advisable, it seems I don't have much choice but to try and upgrade from the shell.. how do I do that?
<omar> amik: yes, ufter the upgrade.
<omar> after*
<contrast> omar: Try running this: "mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/.kde/share/apps/plasma* ~" - this will pretty much reset your desktop settings to the defaults.
<Guest40625> wetawta
<contrast> omar: Then run "plasma-desktop" and see if that fixed it. If not, you can run this to put the stuff back - "mv ~/plasma*rc ~/.kde/share/config/plasma; mv ~/plasma* ~/.kde/share/apps/"
<amik> contrast: will plasma-desktop kill the session and start anew? or does he have to kill it first?
<contrast> amik: If all he's got is a black screen, I'd imagine plasma-desktop isn't running. I've had these same symptoms, so I'm just suggesting what I did to get it working first. ;)
<contrast> omar: Any luck?
<javier> BluesKaj: Oh, thank, I did it. Everything is fine I think, just I need the KEY so some of them
<amik> contrast: he said he got a blank screen, with a kwallet prompt - probably something that starts with the session, no?
<omar> contrast: is says "not such file or directory"
<ghostcube> anyone noticed that webcams not working with the current uvc driver in karmic ?
<ghostcube> my can gets startet but no picture worked fine in jaubty
<contrast> Point.
<chimp-champ> Hi, my Karmic upgrader crashed after some time so  try to ugrade with the shell
<chimp-champ> I think the upgrader crashed during installing the new programms
<amik> omar: u tried the first mv command contrast wrote, yes?
<contrast> omar: Ok, open up Dolphin (Alt+F2 -> dolphin), View -> Show Hidden Files -> go into .kde/share/config, then move anything starting with "plasma" in its name to your home folder, then go to .kde/share/apps/ and do the same.
<chimp-champ> so I run sudo apt-get update  it failed as well
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get -f install
<chimp-champ> after some links of the package archives it says:  Couldnt get /var/lib/dpkg/lock - (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yakuzi> ok the problem with mp3, aptitude update, install firefox are solved with using an other server...i even could install the network-manager-gnome...but now i want to use that so i can use my wireless, how do i do that?
<chimp-champ> Its a German translation from me
<chimp-champ> it also says: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<chimp-champ> But the updater etc. are closed
<chimp-champ> can you hep me?
<amik> chimp-champ: is this after what ghostcube said?
<omar> contrast: actually I did it. But when I try alt-f2 and type "plasma-destop" it starts for a second and then gets back to darkness.
<chimp-champ> there comes the same message
<amik> omar: try ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x, it should take u back to the login screen
<contrast> omar: Alt+F2 -> konsole -> "plasma-desktop" - pastebin the output.
<contrast> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<omar> amik: it doesn't work.
<alberto> hi again
<amik> contrast: how should he kill the session?
<omar> contrast: I can't see anything.
<amik> hi alberto
<alberto> I can't startup KDE with DRI enabled
<contrast> amik: If it's just a black screen, plasma-desktop isn't running.
<amik> alberto: any progress since before?
<alberto> yes
<alberto> I can start KDE
<alberto> without DRI :'(
<amik> omar: there's probably a shorter way to do it (not sure what state you're in), but try restarting. when u login next time, your default desktop should be recreated automatically.
<amik> alberto: that's progress! :-)
<amik> alberto: maybe it's the drivers, perhaps the link gl (I think) gave u earlier?
<omar> amik: http://pastebin.com/m6aad572f
<alberto> amik; i don't understand the problem
<graytech> update, so far so good, alternate has RAID options in partioner :D
<alberto> When i run GNOME Dri and Xorg works
<alberto> With KDE crash
<amik> alberto: I don't understand the problem either :-(
<alberto> kwin effects are disabled
<alberto> Xorg crash ONLY with a application which use 3D
<alberto> like Compiz
<alberto> like kde-decoration
<alberto> during startup
<omar> amik: any idea?
<alberto> I think that the problem are in desktop effects
<alberto> on KDE
<amik> omar: I'm not sure what that means
<varanus> alberto: what grafics card do you have?
<alberto> Via Unichrome
<amik> omar: maybe try renaming the entire ~/.kde forlder to a backup name and try over? just to make sure it's not a partial-configuration problem?
<alberto> one moment
<djSupport-linux> hiya quick questioon what does the sh command do and whats it actually stand for?
<amik> djSupport-linux: it's a shell interpreter, and runs the following command under the shell. try 'man sh' to read about it...
<djSupport-linux> amik: thank you
<amik> djSupport-linux: try 'man <command>' on any command to read about it :-)
<djSupport-linux> amik: thanks
<amik> omar: any better?
<avihay> anyone knows why firefox tryes to open most of the files I download with openoffice?
<amik> avihay: which types of files?
<avihay> umm, .deb
<omar> amik: I also have Gnome installed. So I guess I'll log in their and re-install kde all together.
<avihay> not just, but thats the last one
<omar> amik: what do you think?
<omar> there*
<amik> amik: it just doesn't have the associations in place... u can choose a different program in the dialog that opens, or (as in .deb) save it and run it elsewhere
<amik> omar: oh... is this an ubuntu install or kubuntu install? how did u add the other?
<avihay> well, some times, in some file formats, it doesn't offer me options, or bluntly ignores me
<avihay> and my name aint amik, amik
<amik> amgarchIn9: ma laasot
<omar> amik: it's an Ubuntu install. But later I apt-get installed Kubuntu desktop before the upgrade .
<amik> avihay: yes, it's sometimes annoying, but I at least always got the option to save and handle it externally
<omar> amik: it worked pretty well, until I upgraded.
<amik> avihay: it's not as friendly as in windows, but it's not a serious problem (for me) :-)
<omar> amik: I also did the same thing to the machine I'm talking to you from. Though I didn't face any problems with it even after the upgrade.
<omar> amik: what do you think?
<amik> omar: hmmm... you've just made a backup of ur kde folder anyway, so u can try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop, and maybe returning from backup (if there was something worth saving in there)
<avihay> I'm just sick and tired of it
<omar> amik: no, I didn't do the backup. Though I don't really have anything to loose.
<avihay> amik: do you speak Hebrew?
<omar> amik: I can reconfigure everything when it's fixed.
<amik> omar: ok then, good luck (sorry we couldn't find a simpler solution)
<lilyshu> i need help. java applet on ubuntu makes firefox not responding. thanks
<ice-nine> Hi.  Wondering how people feel about Amarok 2.2.  I did not like Amarok 2.0 at all, and have been using 1.4 ever since.
<shadeslayer> ice-nine: 2.2 is quite good imho
<shadeslayer> ice-nine: but since ive never used 1.4 my opinion really doesnt matter :P
<ice-nine> shadeslayer:  do you have an mp3 player that you use with 2.2.  The integration of my ipod was horrible in 2.0.
<shadeslayer> ice-nine: my ipod nano works fine
<dwidmann> ice-nine: 2.2 is much, much better
<shadeslayer> ice-nine: its just a matter a figuring out a new interface
<dwidmann> the defaults really haven't changed much ... but you the customizability has. You can  pretty much lay it out however you want to now
<omar> amik: how do I totally remove kde?
<amik> omar: if u installed kubuntu-desktop, u can apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<omar> amik: even re-installing doesn't work..
<DHillier> hullo, newbie just upgraded to 9.10 and kde's not loading, any help?
<amik> omar: and u (re)moved your ~/.kde folder too?
<ice-nine> How is the new version of KDE in the 9.10 release?  Last time I tried KDE 4, it was quite buggy.
<Asad2005> I want to transfer my settings from my old /home/user/.evolution folder
<Laeborg> ice-nine, KDE 4.3 is AWSUM!
<Asad2005> How do i do it from 9.04 to 9.10
<omar> amik: yeah I just did. One second.
<Laeborg> I really like it :D
<kgeek> does someone know good LAN chat application ??
<pera> Avant Window Navigator vähä vaikeuksia ton ohjelman kans, miten siihen palkkiin saa esim firefoxin tahi rythmboxin lisättyyy?
<ice-nine> Has anyone used this 9.10 release with multiple monitor configurations?
 * kgeek wants to know some good lan chat program
<kgeek> hey ubottu help me
<omar> kgeek: ubottu is a bot.
<amik> kgeek: I guess some would suggest an xmpp server with any compatible client
<kgeek> that's why i asked her
<kgeek> i don't want to run a server for lan chatting
<kgeek> i am searching for Achat alternative for linux
<kgeek> Achat is for windows only
<ice-nine> kgeek, we used to use a chat program called ytalk
<ice-nine> I doubt it is still around though.
<kgeek> thanks for pointer, googling it
<DHillier> just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and I'm getting the command prompt. How can I get KDE back?
<amik> kgeek: and there are ancient xterm and variants I guess
<omar> amik: ahh... finally. :)
<amik> kgeek: xchat, that is
<amik> omar: what did it??
<omar> amik: re-installation.
<amik> omar: u said it failed too before... what did u try afterwards?
<kgeek> amik: thanks
<omar> amik: because I did not remove the .kde folder from home.
<amik> omar: ah... so maybe it would have worked before the reinstall too :-)
<omar> amik: well,. perhaps. :)
<omar> amik: but that was a good experiment nonethe less. ;)
<amik> omar: but as long as it works... congratulations!
<omar> amik: yeah, man.
<omar> amik: thanks. :)
<amik> omar: I don't feel all that useful yet... but I think I'm upgrading from noob to medium user :)
<omar> amik: that's good. ;)
<amik> this channel really helps... I get to both help ppl with things I've encountered before, and learn from others helping others. and once in a while someone helps me too ;-)
<amik> so, anyone got karmic working on GMA500?
<VivaVista> can anyone help? I copied the contents of 9.10 in a USB key and chose Demo and Installation through WUBI but its not doing anything
<Hardyhorn> lol
<VivaVista> Anyone? :|
<Hardyhorn> did you just copy the contents of the cd straight onto your usb key?
<MsMaco> VivaVista: are you sure your computer can boot from usb?
<MsMaco> neither of my laptops can
<VivaVista> Yes I booted lots of linux fine before
<VivaVista> Linux distros
<cba123_> For some reason, my screen gets pixelated and I don't know why, seems to be some times when I play media, I currently I have kubuntu karmic nvidia 190 (just released on nvidia.com) drivers, happened when I had kubuntu jaunty and 185 drivers (with the hardware drivers from restricted drivers manager)  too http://imagebin.ca/view/HN8QHY.html
<amik> VivaVista: had the same problem with wubi on jaunty, it showed an error in the log file that looked like a bug. I was hoping they fixed it by now...
<VivaVista> It works with "install within windows"
<Hardyhorn> VivaVista: you should use the usb creator tool in ubuntu. not sure if that's what you did
<VivaVista> but I don't want that I tried "demo and installation" it says reboot now and it chose that option but it doesn't do anything
<VivaVista> No I just used WUBI.exe , I thought WUBI would create a bootable copy or something
<amik> u don't need boot from usb to use wubi, it's run from within windows
<VivaVista> I mean, isn't that what its ofr?
<VivaVista> for*
<kgeek> amik: i asked for LAN chatting program, not Internet chatting
<kgeek> amik: xchat is irc client
<amik> kgeek: no, not that xchat, the original ancient xchat
<Hardyhorn> VivaVista: wubi.exe is used to install ubuntu inside windows. the usb creator tool is to make a bootable ubuntu usb. whch do you want to do?
<amik> kgeek: a little console one-on-one chat thing
<VivaVista> I want to create a bootable USB,
<VivaVista> But what about the "Demo and Installation" option on WUBI?
<Hardyhorn> well, your pc won't pick it up as a bootable usb if you just copied the files straight over
<kgeek> amik: can u provide link for ancient xchat
<amik> wubi installs k/ubuntu on the hard disk, but without a separate partition (as if it were a windows program, but u can dual boot straight into it)
<Hardyhorn> i think the "demo and installation" option on wubi assumes that you're using a bootable cd
<amik> to make a bootable usb, use usb-creator, or in karmic theres a 'usb startup creator' in the menus
<Hardyhorn> which is not what you're using, therefore your problem
<VivaVista> I will try Ubuntu USB creator and see how it goes...
<Hardyhorn> ok, that should work
<amik> kgeek: not sure I can, it's something I remember from maybe 15 years ago :-)
<DoubleD84> what's a good virtual drive program for KDE?
<MsMaco> DoubleD84: virtual drive? like dropbox-type thing? i dont know any targetting Qt...
<DoubleD84> just anything with gui front-end that I can mount images with
<ivan__> .
<VivaVista> Quick question
<DoubleD84> I found kiso, but that doesn't look like it's been touched in 4yrs
<VivaVista> where can I find the USB creator, google brings up I guess ubuntu packages for the program
<amik> VivaVista: u can install the usb-creator package (apt-get install usb-creator, or from kpackagekit, etc)
<mushroomblue> failing usb-creator, you can use unetbootin
<mushroomblue> which is cross-platform, if you're stuck doing it from a Winders box.
<VivaVista> I'm using windows at the moment, is there an .Exe version?
<mushroomblue> yep.
<VivaVista> ok
<VivaVista> UNETBootin it is then
<mushroomblue> I think it's unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<mushroomblue> just download the iso, and manually write to USB. don't use the drop-down menu. :)
<mushroomblue> unetbootin, if you use the "select distribution" drop-down, re-downloads the image.
<graytech> I just got finished installing Kubuntu Alternate. I'm still having the same problem. The KDE login comes up. but when I login, the screen goes blank and then I'm returned to the login screen. It's like the gui is not loading
<graytech> any ideas?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<Hardyhorn> sounds like there's a problem with xorg, so yes, that would be the gui not loading
<mushroomblue> either a problem with xorg, or kdm
<Hardyhorn> which graphics card do you have?
<graytech> hmmmm ... it is a fresh install. I even reformated root.
<mushroomblue> Hardyhorn: if it was a graphics card problem, would it even come up to KDM?
<graytech> You know, this is an old mothballed machine, I'm pulling out of retirement. I'm not really sure. I can find out thorugh ;)
<Hardyhorn> it might be because his xorg.conf isn't set up correctly for his graphics card. i've had that problem before
<rork> does it always take a couple of seconds (about 11) to load a menuitem in kmenueditor?
<graytech> I'm going to have to look inside the box ... one sec ;)
<mushroomblue> Hardyhorn: you've had the problem where Xorg will load, KDM will start, and then Xorg will die as soon as you login?
<amik> kgeek: I just found http://retromessenger.sourceforge.net/, maybe it'll help?
<Hardyhorn> yup, exactly that
<mushroomblue> wouldn't that be, at best, an xinitrc problem?
<mushroomblue> because Xorg not loading would be choking on graphics driver. and that'd happen long before you got a login prompt.
<mushroomblue> you'd see an error about no screens found.
<Hardyhorn> hmmm i think you're right. i've had multiple graphics problems. i think i'm confusing them with each other
<fl4sh> hi guys, I need help again :(
<fl4sh> I've upgraded to 9.10
<fl4sh> but now my wlan doesn't work!
<mushroomblue> graytech: create another user, see if it works?
<Hardyhorn> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<fl4sh> I'm currently in windows :-/
<fl4sh> kubuntu 9.10
<mushroomblue> graytech: like, at a terminal, sudo -i, then adduser <username>
<Hardyhorn> oh. my wlan didnt work with kubuntu 9.10 either
<Hardyhorn> havent solved it yet
<mushroomblue> graytech: then try to log in via KDM with that new user.
<fl4sh> well, it does find the wlans' ssid
<fl4sh> but it can't connect
<Hardyhorn> yes, same here. once i've added the wlan connection it's not in the list
<kgeek> amik: thanks for ur effort
<Hardyhorn> but it finds my router
<graytech> forgive me .. I was under the desk looking at the computer ...
<amik> kgeek: I'd be happy to hear your solution when u find it :-)
<fl4sh> maybe it's just a wrong driver?
<graytech> I'm going to tey the new user idea. It may be pulling legacy information from the user on the home volume. it was used in antoehr installation.
<Hardyhorn> i doubt it. if the driver was wrong it wouldnt even be able to pick up the ssids
<fl4sh> good arguement :D
<amgarchIn9> anymody knows how to disable UbuntuOne applet from starting on login in KDE sessions?
<graytech> btw ... the computer is a white box with an onboard graphics connection. need to do a little research to find out what it is using.
<Hardyhorn> it's a problem with kubuntu specificall. cause under ubuntu 9.10 my wlan works perfectly
<graytech> may be back shortly ;)
<fl4sh> damn :-/
<fl4sh> does lan work?
<fl4sh> didn't have time to test it so far
<Hardyhorn> lan works yeah
<Hardyhorn> connected via lan right now :)
<fl4sh> I've got the damned router in our restaurants middle :D
<fl4sh> I can't walk in right now :-/
<amik> amgarchIn9: I don't know what that is, but if it has any settings or configuration, it might be there (maybe in a right click menu?). That being said, the ~/.kde/Autostart folder contains references to all apps that start with kde...
<amik> amgarchIn9: and they may have added it to the system settings too at some point...
<fl4sh> and when will this bug (?) get fixed?
<cba123_> amgarchIn9, It should be under the system settings, there should be an "autostart" option
<Hardyhorn> no idea. i still want to see if i can figure out what's wrong
<Hardyhorn> or maybe get a workaround
<gh0zt> is kubuntu interface really confusing or am i just really stupid?
<fl4sh> Hardyhorn: do you want to tell me when you've got the solution? :P
<cba123_> gh0zt, Neither, you are not used to kde
<amgarchIn9> amik: that is the new thing in 9.10, like Dropbox, only less stable. You cannot even uninstall it if you want to keep "ubuntu-desktop". I cheked the usual suspects ~/.kde/Autostartr, ~/.kde/share/autostart
<VivaVista> ok great
<VivaVista> I booted up in USB it worked =D
<VivaVista> Thank you
<VivaVista> 9.10 looks great!
<amgarchIn9> gh0zt: you really want an answer from us?
<cba123_> amgarchIn9, Did you check in the system-settings configuration thing?
<gh0zt> i'm trying to use firefox from live usb, i click internet, click install firefox and then... where does it go to launch?
<shadeslayer> VivaVista: :D
<VivaVista> hi :D
<shadeslayer> gh0zt: hmm... well it should launch a fancy installer
<gh0zt> it did
<shadeslayer> gh0zt: click install,kpackagekit should launch in a few secs
<amgarchIn9> amik, cba123_: I see it  now, thanks, where are those settings stored then? I thought that is what the autostart directories are for
<gh0zt> oh i see, it then removes the installer and puts it where the installer was, i expected it to be in the application thing on right
<shadeslayer> gh0zt: yep :)
<shadeslayer> gh0zt: btw i would recommend rekonq as a browser ( its in the repos too :D )
<VivaVista> Another question. I have 8 GB unpartitioned space on my HD, if I install Kubuntu there and like it, can I format the rest of my hard drive windows partition and extend Kubuntu's partition?
<shadeslayer> VivaVista: that is possible only if the 2 partitions are side by side
<gh0zt> hmm right click on desktop does nothing, what a waste of a mouse button
<gh0zt> lol
<amik> gh0zt: if ur original question was about kubuntu-netbook - I'd definitely say yes...
<shadeslayer> gh0zt: 0.0
<shadeslayer> gh0zt: right click works here....
<gh0zt> yeah it's the netbook version
<Bsims> I just upgraded to karmic and everything works but my keyboard lights... numlock nor capslock work anyone have any ideas?
<PRO-DRIVE> guys whats wrong with 9.10 ?!! it doesn't complete the installation with me ! ?
<kaddi> I think I found a bug in plasma-desktop, but I'm not sure if it is of any relevance. :p I launched plasma-desktop from terminal and now it brings the following errormessage:couldn't create image from  "/home/jan/branding.png". I have no account named jan on my PC
<shadeslayer> PRO-DRIVE: did you check the ISO and the CD ?
<PRO-DRIVE> shadeslayer: i use usb memory
<shadeslayer> PRO-DRIVE: ok,after you boot the usb,run a check on it
<amik> gh0zt: ah... my first 60-second experience with kubuntu-netbook was... WTF?
<PRO-DRIVE> shadeslayer:  and the MD5 sum is the same !
<shadeslayer> PRO-DRIVE: it should be a option like : Check CD : or something
<gh0zt> amik: i'm done with it, trashed it already it was driving me crazy
<fl4sh> has everybody problems with the wlan in 9.10?
<amik> gh0zt: there's #kubuntu-netbook channel, though it's mostly dead...
<gh0zt> amik: i'm not surprised it's dead, most people probably did what i just did
<shadeslayer> fl4sh: nopw
<amik> gh0zt: luckily, I tried it in virtualbox first - and I don't intend on installing it... I'll go for the regular version
<shadeslayer> fl4sh: what card?
<fl4sh> atheros 5005g
<amik> gh0zt: maybe we can convince them to redo it :-)
<gh0zt> amik: it was on my usb key, thank goodness for live versions
<fl4sh> it's an older laptop, but it worked with 8 / 9
<fl4sh> .04
<gh0zt> amik: i might try full blown desktop version though, maybe it's better
<shadeslayer> fl4sh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<shadeslayer> fl4sh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported : too
<amik> gh0zt: that's what I'll do. if I can get it to work with GMA500 netbook... otherwise the win xp saga continues :-(
<Quintasan> gh0zt: It's even written on kubuntu.org, Netbook ain't ready yet, it's just a preview
<gh0zt> amik: karmic koala is really nice
<gh0zt> Quintasan: i'll try it again when they improve it, no worries i love the other ubuntu stuff
<amik> gh0zt: I know, but apparently they dropped support for GMA500 drivers. someone suggested a workaround in launchpad... we'll see.
<Bsims> I just upgraded to karmic and everything works but my keyboard lights... numlock nor capslock work anyone have any ideas?
<amik> Quintasan: true, but they did release it as a release... it seems as if they did so without anyone giving it a 30-second usability test.
<fl4sh> shadeslayer: do I need network connection to do that?
<graytech> ok ... I'm back ... seems the new user didn't help with the login prolem
<shadeslayer> fl4sh: yeah..
<amik> Quintasan: they give the impression that it's not feature-complete, but quite usable.
<shadeslayer> fl4sh: it might be a kde n/w manager problem too.... so try installing wicd too
<fl4sh> damn :-/ I've got no connection :-/
<SJr> I suspect that my upgrade to Karmic didn't go so well, it got locked up a few times, and thten I finally just completed it with dpkg --configure -a, but now my system seems unstable, things like Appport crash, I can't hibernate or suspend to RAM and bring the system back up.
<shadeslayer> fl4sh: not even ethernet?
<fl4sh> I wasn't able to try yet
<fl4sh> Can't reach the router :D
<graytech> to recap, I'm not able to login on Kubuntu via the gui. I get the login screen but when I login, the computer things for a bit and then dumps me back to the login screen. I can login ok at the console. just not via gui.
<fl4sh> the router is in our restaurants room, I can't just walk through the guys and plug my notebook in :D
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<graytech> I created a new user and that didnt' work either. same thing happens with the new user.
<CPrgmSwR2> I just learned that I have sound comming out of my headphone jack on my laptop, I would really like for the sound to come out of the speakers instead
<BenPA> help ... new version (9.10) will not allow me to boot ...  have dell laptop 2650
<shadeslayer> BenPA: whats the exact problem?
<BenPA> it  starts to boot and stop at   "starting up ...         kernel 2.6.31-14-generic
<hackndoes> sorry for asking such a stupid question but cant find the answer anywhere, where do i get the twitter plasmoid? widget?
<shadeslayer> BenPA: can you boot the recovery option?
<Blacky_> kde-look.org
<shadeslayer> hackndoes: add widget > microblogging widget
<BenPA> shadeslayer: hold a sec
<kaddi> graytech: there was another person in here the other day that had his home partition on a different partition, he needed to adjust the path and everything was fixed.. maybe you have a similar set up?
<shadeslayer> hackndoes: then go to the settings and set the API to twitter or identi.ca
<hackndoes> shadeslayer: thanks alot
<shadeslayer> hackndoes: no probs :)
<graytech> I have the home on a different partition as well . it is on a raid partition.
<BenPA> shadeslayer: it stops the recovery mode at .... 0.157734 pci 0000:00:1e.0 PREFETCH window 0x10000000-0x15ffffff
<kaddi> graytech: then it might be worth checking if it is mounting the correct partition as home
<BenPA> shadeslayer: this it the first boot after install
<shadeslayer> BenPA: did it generate any errors during the install?
<BenPA> shadeslayer: no
<Shaxor_> HI, I got my samba shares to work now but every time i try to move or copy a file over, a authorization dialog comes up and asks for a username and password but i don't know them, is there something im doing wrong?
<kaddi> are there no updates from RC to final versions? I haven't gotten any updates in the last 3 days and I'm starting to wonder..
<kaddi> if something is wrong with my karmic install or if everything is fine
<shadeslayer> kaddi: i got some updates today'
<shadeslayer> kaddi: what server?
<kaddi> archive.ubuntu.com
<BenPA> shadeslayer: FYI the last line I gave was under PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
<kaddi> shadeslayer: did you add some servers for the release?
<graytech> kaddi: forgive me, I'm a bit of a noob to kubuntu, what do you mean by the "correct partition".
<BenPA> shadeslayer: FYI the last line I gave was under IO windiw 0x3000-0x3fff
<graytech> kaddi: do you mean all on the same drive?
<BenPA> shadeslayer: FYI the last line I gave was under MeM window : 0xe8000000-0xe80ffff
<shadeslayer> BenPA: ok
<kaddi> graytech: I can really only give you hints, cause I did not ask how he fixed his problems. He said the problem was the separate partition and that he fixed the path to his partition to work
<shadeslayer> BenPA: did you check the ISO and the USB/CD after writing to it?
<kaddi> graytech: when you log into command line are you in your home folder?
<graytech> kaddi: yes
<BenPA> shadeslayer: I downloaded from auto install update program
<BenPA> shadeslayer: I think it was apt
<graytech> the partitions work great on the cli ... I also had a version of Suse running fine in this configuation. I also had Ubuntu server with Gnome runinng without a problem ... it's just when I try KDE
<BenPA> shadeslayer: the update/ upgrade icon appeared and I just clicked on it
<shadeslayer> BenPA: ok,looks like some of the packages have not been configured.... not sure though
<graytech> I just want to run Ubuntu with KDE and still have the raid available for users home directories
<BenPA> shadeslayer: ok ... what should I try
<graytech> I've been at this now for almost two days with countless installs (each taking over an hour)
<Shaxor_> HI, I got my samba shares to work now but every time i try to move or copy a file over, a authorization dialog comes up and asks for a username and password but i don't know them, is there something im doing wrong?
<kaddi> graytech: sry I can't help with that probably. Last ressort if you believe that it might be a kde problem, then you could try moving the .kde folder to .kde-backup and try to login again.. but I guess it isn't seeing the home
<amik> Shaxor_: maybe user 'guest' with no password?
<shadeslayer> BenPA: just keep asking here,maybe someone will eventually come up with a answer
<BenPA> shadeslayer: ugh
<BenPA> shadeslayer: should I try and download iso maybe?
<shadeslayer> BenPA: im sorry but all i can think of is a)a reinstall or b)try a chroot
<graytech> well ... I wil try and experiment with the home folder. but I'm getting discuouraged as this is taking up a ton of my time. I was pretty excited about the idea when I started
<BenPA> shadeslayer: what is chroot?
<BenPA> or how do I do a reinstall?
<shadeslayer> BenPA: well you take a live cd and try to get into the installed system via a terminal
<kgeek> roKB: does that retro messanger worked on  ur system
<shadeslayer> BenPA: download a ISO,write to a CD or USB drive
<mauri> is it possble install karmic on external usb Hard drive?
<BenPA> ok, I will try the download .... luckily I have 2 machines
<BenPA> ok, I will try the download .... which is the fasted download?
<graytech> thanks for the ideas however kaddi. At least it has prevented me from hitting a dead end. I'm off to go at this some more. Take care, Gray
<Shaxor_> no luck Amik
<kaddi> I wish you good luck graytech, I hope you'll find your solution soon :)
<graytech> kaddi: thx
<Shaxor_> also how do i whisper some one?
<Shaxor_> HI, I got my samba shares to work now but every time i try to move or copy a file over, a authorization dialog comes up and asks for a username and password but i don't know them, is there something im doing wrong?
<mauri> is it possble install karmic on external usb Hard drive?
<Shaxor_> HI, I got my samba shares to work now but every time i try to move or copy a file over, but before it moves, a authorization dialog comes up and asks for a username and password but i don't know them, is there something im doing wrong?
<Shaxor_> anyone?
<Shaxor_> HI, I got my samba shares to work now but every time i try to move or copy a file over, but before it moves, a authorization dialog comes up and asks for a username and password but i don't know them, is there something im doing wrong?
<amik> Shaxor_: sorry...
<Shaxor_> Don't worry about it
<Shaxor_> Just trying to see if anyone else has had this problem and a way to fix it or get around it
<amik> Shaxor_: did u tinker around with all the settings when right-clicking on a folder and choosing the sharing options? I recall it needed some getting used to till I got mine working (but I don't remember the particular steps I took)
<tehboriz>  hey guys i just updated to 9.10... and my wireless doesn't work anymore :( ndiswrapper is fine but my hidden network won't connect.. wifi-radar doesn't work either
<Shaxor_> Well I tried using that but all it did was lock me out of my network, so some one told me to configur samba my self, I can set share folders but i can't  move files form the other computers on my network, when i try it asks to a password and a username
<Shockrates> guys
<Shockrates> i have a laptop intel core 2 duo 2.54ghz. is using gentoo a wise choice? i dont like to wait to long to compile
<amik> Shockrates: oh, so it's accessible from other machines but in read-only mode?
<tehboriz> Shockrates, you should be using kubuntu...
<Shockrates> i am
<tehboriz> good choice
<Shaxor_> I can't move folders from the other computers on my network, but the folders on ther other computer are set to let anyone in them and move them around
<genu> hey, I don't know what I did..but now when I try to install new software from the software manager, I get this message: "You do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action."
<genu> what can i do?
<genu> (I had changed some settings for my user from the user manager, but I've set them back...)
<tehboriz> genu, run it under console with sudo in front of it
<genu> infront of what?
<tehboriz> so nobody knows how to get wireless working again?
<tehboriz> genu, in konsole type in sudo kpackagekit
<genu> o ok...how can I make it work, however, by just openeing it normally?
<tehboriz> uhh
<tehboriz> heh good question i dont know im nub at linux
<genu> o ok...i guess I can do sudo for now...
<amik> Shaxor_: can u copy a file from a different computer into the ubuntu folder (when accessed from the other computer)?
<tehboriz> genu, i actually get the same error if i do it without the console
<Shaxor_> I haven't tried
<Shaxor_> Should i?
<teliti> Hi. Does anyone  knows how to get the mic working on Nenovo s10e?
<teliti> Alsasound is ok, but no in e.g. Skype ...
<fl4sh> :( hi there guys
<fl4sh> Hardyhorn:
<kebomix> aaaaaaaaaah ,  i hate ATIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<fl4sh> doens't work :(
<kebomix> :@ :@ @
<kebomix> this is the 2nd day trying to solve ati driver problem :S :S
<kebomix> their  catalyst 9.10  cause kernel panic  :S
<paul__> I realize that this is not the programming room, but ...  does anyone know a good fortran command to check if a value entered is a real number and not just a random character from the keyboard?
<fl4sh> can someone help me with my wlan-problem?
<kebomix> paul_: #fortran
<fl4sh> I can see my wlan-router, but I can't connect since the upgrade to kubuntu 9.10 :(
<tehboriz> ME TOO
<paul__> kebomix: no one has spoken in there for 2 days :(
<kebomix> fl4sh: click on wifi icon >> connect to other network >> choose your network
<kebomix> paul_: why u do programming in fortran ?
<tehboriz> kebomix, doesn't work for me it still says not connected
<fl4sh> kebomix:
<fl4sh> doesn't work
<fl4sh> same prob as tehboriz
<paul__> I'm editing an old program :(
<kebomix> paul_: aha , i do study assembly in college,  have a quiz 2morrow :D
<tehboriz> fl4sh, i connected via ethernet and am updating wifi-radar
<tehboriz> that might help
<kebomix> paul_: may be u can find hel on #fedora
<kebomix> help*
<Guest25650> Anyone else do a fresh install of 9.10 and have problems with VLC, Banshee, or Listen?
<fl4sh_> sorry, chatzilla hat a problem^^
<fl4sh_> what exactly do you mean with update wifi radar?
<eli_> when i play video i have no sound. but when 9.10 loads i hear the startup tune. what did i do wrong?
<tehboriz> fl4sh, my network widget never worked so i used wifi-radar and wicd
<fl4sh> mhh
<fl4sh> where can I download that?
<fl4sh> from windows
<fl4sh> have no connection on linux
<tehboriz> i dont know yet haha
<roKB> kgeek: join smvdu
<rork> eli_: you might want to try different sound drivers for your video to see if one works, I'm not an expert but the configured driver might not work or be occupied by another program
<TheCan> Hi. I am having SEVERE issues with copy/paste in karmic. It seems like no data is being copied from qt apps like kontact :( any ideas?
<tehboriz> fl4sh, i got it working... sudo apt-get install wicd, logout and back in
<tehboriz> i dont know how youc an get it through another computer though sorry
<Sphinx> Hello all
<jeroen_> hi there
<jeroen_> any experts with xorg server?
<bigbrovar> anyone use mpd on kubuntu kamric?
<Sphinx> jeroen_: may be, say what is the problem
<bigbrovar> am wondering if there is a way to get it to use phonon
<mfraz74> mpd?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: i need to set up my dual screen with my videocard
<MaartenLx> bah, repo's are still slow today.... ah well :P
<bigbrovar> mpd yeah
<jeroen_> Sphinx: I just dont know how
<Sphinx> jeroen_: sorry, I do not understand you, what is happening? Describe your problem as well as you can and we will ask you for things we need to know.
<eli_> how do i change sound drivers? do i need to? i hear the startup and shutdown tune.
<MaartenLx> I have that problem with Kubuntu 4.10 - from what I found so far there is a bug in the latest KDE4 version (independent of distro) that causes you to get the "this module is for configurations with dual monitors which you don't appear to have" message in display properties.... Haven't found a solution yet
<bigbrovar> mfraz74> do u use mpd on karmic?
<MaartenLx> Is that what you got as well Jeroen?
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: how do you use mpd?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: I have 2 monitors and a FireGL v5600 videocard. At the moment both monitors show the same. I need them to become 1 desktop instead of 2 views of the same.
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: I mena for what purpose
<mfraz74> no, i was just wondering what it was. found out now
<jeroen_> MaartenLx: nope :(
<Sphinx> jeroen_: I am not sure, FireGL is NVIDIA?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: ATI
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> music player daemon so its for music , more like setting up a backend server for music management
<jeroen_> Sphinx: i know that i can setup my view with nvidia-setting but this time i have an ATI card.
<Sphinx> jeroen_: try google: ati howto xorg ubuntu OR kubuntu OR xubuntu
<jeroen_> i'll try that
<MaartenLx> jeroen_:  sounds exactly like the problem I have.....  I have a laptop and a dockingstation with monitor at work, and it only CLONES the desktop, not SPREADS the desktop.... but since it is at work only, (at home I just use the laptop) I have limited time in figuring out what the problem is. I just boot in Windows 7 Professional at work where it works perfectly ;)
<Sphinx> jeroen_: yes, I saw some howto, it was pretty easy to google
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> so that u can connect to it using a any mpd client like sonata
<jeroen_> Sphinx:  thanks i ll take a look
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: so on one computer only ..?
<jeroen_> MaartenLx: ya same here with vista :)
<Sphinx> jeroen_: if you wont have luck, get back here
<bigbrovar> Sphinx>  cool thing is u can connect to the server across network, so u can have an mpd server on one machine and connect a client on another machine to it
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: yes, that is possible
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: okay, so your mpd works, but you can not make phonon use it, okay?
<MaartenLx> The solution that I found was running some script.... which also restarts the X server. Which is great for a desktop if you have to only do it once, but sorta sucks if you take the laptop off of your docking stations, into meetings, configuring far away switches, etc, etc.... 4 times a day :P
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> am having problem using mpd on kubuntu here is a bug report i filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/463716/comments/5
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> posted my mpd config ( the audio part there )
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: have you tried any howto ..?
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> yeah like its running fine on jaunty
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> but on karmic it seems to want to use the sound device exclusively, like it wont work if any other application is using the sound card, and when am running it no other application will be able to play sound
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: how about trying pulseaudio?
<eli_> OMG nevermind, im such an idiot. i had the PCM volume all the way down. sorry thank you though.
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: it acts as sound proxy and enables to use several devices
<Sphinx> Sphinx: when several audio applications do not work, it can be problem with pulseaudiosetup
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> PA? over my dead body, the thing worked fine in jaunty without requiring PA
<Sphinx> hell, that was to bigbrovar
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: and are you sure that it is not present?
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> PA is not shipped with kubuntu, i dont want to change that
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> like hell am sure, i doubled checked, kubuntu doesnt ship PA
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: I do not try to convince using that, but just search through your aptitude if it is not present
<Sphinx> oakay
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: I will try mpd
<bigbrovar>  Sphinx> plus i checked the package manager to be double sure
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> i did its not present,
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: btw, you have some bad experience with it?
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> here is a head start http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/27/setting-up-mpd-locally/ #mpd
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> like i said on jaunty it ran fine without a hitch, i move amarok and stuff but i prefer a kiss music management too l
<bigbrovar> tool*
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: well, pulseaudio is something different, it is more a server for all sounds
<bigbrovar> Sphinx> u think i should install PA?
<MaartenLx> okay, really dumb question since I can't seem to find it.... I'm about to go out for shopping, and don't want my laptop to fall asleep while it is downloading software.... SLOWLY... from the repo. Can't seem to find the power/hibernation settings anywhere?
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: this is not easy to say, there are different opinions on PA since it requires some configuration and there are more people who said it is problematic, for me it works easily
<Sphinx> sorry, simply
<rork> MaartenLX: System Setting > Advanced > Power Management?
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: I would recommend to try some howtos and introduction PA homepage
<MaartenLx> rork: gotcha! thanks.
<bigbrovar> Sphinx>  thanks but no thanks, one of the reasons i left gnome was PA.
<somekool> hi !
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: okay, I will check mpd, but please tell me what wa wrong with PA?
<Sphinx> Just for curiosity
<somekool> I did some research and I found Ubuntu DistCompilerFlags page and it seems everything is still compiled is -O2 flags. I was wondering if there is any project to recompile everything with -OS or any plan to change those?
<somekool> i guess, these flags can be specified on each package definition ? I think KDE and also Ruby would benefit the most from -OS flag
<dtchen> bigbrovar: have you updated the bug report?
<bigbrovar> yeah i have to the best of my knowledge
<Pete_R> Hello people! I've just downloaded 3 kubuntu 9.10 images and none of them matches the hash provided on their home page
<Pete_R> is there a problem?
<dtchen> well, yes.
<dtchen> zsync them from a reliable mirror
<cosmo__> mööp
<Pete_R> anyway, just downloaded another image
<Pete_R> md5sum gives Ok on that
<bigbrovar> dtchen> I have to the best of my knowledge :)
<Pete_R> tahnk you all!
<dtchen> bigbrovar: clearly your mpd configuration is wrong
<dtchen> bigbrovar: the fact that it uses hw:0,0 for the alsa device prevents any other application from using audio simultaneously
<dtchen> bigbrovar: it doesn't even matter if mpd is paused; it will still block other apps
<lilyshu> hi please help me.. i can't play poker on facebook, flash is not working. but i can open youtube video. thanks
<bigbrovar> dtchen> well i just stuck with the default..
<dtchen> bigbrovar: it needs to use the "default" configuration just as given for mixer_device
<bigbrovar> dtchen> can u pastebin a better config? please i would appreciate
<dtchen> bigbrovar: change hw:0,0 to default
<bigbrovar> ok
<dtchen> (as I just described)
<bigbrovar> will do that now
<dtchen> bigbrovar: you need to make sure *every* application uses alsa's "default"
<dtchen> bigbrovar: if even *one* uses plughw or hw, you're screwed
<bigbrovar> dtchen> bingo! .. oh thanks mate u are now the coolest guy in the planet
<bigbrovar> dtchen> skype and mpd now work happily ..  how can i close the bug?
<CupofDice> any solutions for a black screen in dragonplayer? When I login, i don't have that problem with the first video, but afterwards, i get the black or transparent (with desktop effects turned on) screen. I can still hear the sound. VLC is crashing on me (segmentation fault) and mplayer bugs out.
<Sphinx> somekool: how do those project benefit from -OS in your opinion?
<seige36> hey, does anyone know of a good temperature monitor or widget for kde 4.3?
<bigbrovar> dtchen> thanks mate everything now works
<bigbrovar> dtchen> turns out it wasnt a kubuntu bug after all
<Sphinx> CupofDice: I have not followed your previous posts, what mplayer bugs out?
<Sphinx> bigbrovar: it usually is not, but kubuntu users are usually used to things working out of the box I think
<CupofDice> ah, my fault. Dragonplayer is the one I want to fix. Mplayer and Vlc are buggy with me, so no need to fix them. Dragonplayer only gives me a black screen.
<Sphinx> CupofDice: buggy with you?
<Sphinx> CupofDice: sorry, maybe mplayer bugs could bring some idea what is wrong
<CupofDice> yeah, Dragonplayer is only giving me a black screen. Even with desktop effects turned off.
<CupofDice> will check mplayer again, but it keeps flashing.
<CupofDice> [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0. -is what I am getting in mplayer
<Sphinx> CupofDice: that may be the problem, do you use pulseaudio?
<CupofDice> yeah
<Sphinx> CupofDice: and is it running?
<Sphinx> CupofDice: I am not sure about dragonplayer, but some sound settings shold be fixed here
<CupofDice> HDA NVidia crashes on me though
<McCartney> hello everyone
<CupofDice> Yeah, pulseaudio is running
<Sphinx> CupofDice: what do you mean crash on you?
<CupofDice> I am now installing 'alsaplayer-alsa' to see if that helps.
<McCartney> the search bar does not appear in dolphin, does any one know a solution for this?
<Sphinx> CupofDice: I would try to install all pulse adio related packages
<yofel> CupofDice: check in pavucontrol if the main output is muted, karmic's pulse does that sometimes...
<seige36> hey, does anyone know of a good temperature monitor or widget for kde 4.3?
<d9500> McCartney, was it working at a previous time, and just stopped, or has it never been in dolphin?
<Sphinx> CupofDice: also you may be missing some codecs
<McCartney> d9500: it has never been, but i've just upgraded now to 9.10, and i expected it to be there
<CupofDice> yofel, what is pavucontrol?
<McCartney> but still its not!
<Sphinx> CupofDice: that could explain problems in mplayer, vlc and dragon
<yofel> CupofDice: pulseaudio volume control
<Sphinx> CupofDice: it is audio control program in pulseaudio
<CupofDice> Kmix?
<yofel> CupofDice: only works with alsa, pulse has it's own one
<d9500> McCartney, I take it you've already checked in settings-->toolbars and made sure that the entry (assuming there is one) for search toolbar has a checkmark in the box?
<somekool> Sphinx: most of the time spent waiting for a program is binary loading. unless you do excessing floating point operations, optimizing for size seems the way to go
<McCartney> d9500: there is a checkbox, but with no text in it, just a chekmark!
<CupofDice> Unless you mean System Settings/Multimedia, I have no pulseaudio control that I can find.
<Sphinx> somekool: but that depends on, eg if you have program runnig for longer time, you will more benefit from -02
<dtchen> bigbrovar: I've already closed the bug. And, I knew all along it wasn't a Kubuntu or ALSA bug.
<Sphinx> somekool: also you can get more performance with memlock
<dtchen> bigbrovar: after you've triaged Linux sound bugs for twelve years, you start to see patterns.
<manshoon> I cant seem to get flash working properly in konqueror. It wrk just fine it firefox though.  The plugins section of konqueror says its loaded /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<manshoon> but I cant figure out how to remove the "alternative" one, which I assume is the FOSS version.
<Sphinx> dtchen: if you know more about alsa/audio things, maybe CupofDice has similar problem
<manshoon> I assume that it conflicting with the non-free flash
<Sphinx> CupofDice: Kmix is for KDE, pavucontrol controls pulseaudio
<CupofDice> Yes, I have no pavucontrol
<CupofDice> ah
<CupofDice> It is supposed to be installed...
<Sphinx> CupofDice: then install it, try some pulseaudio howto
<McCartney> d9500: what do you think could be the problem?
<Sphinx> CupofDice: should be, it will enable you to control audio level per device
<d9500> McCartney, i'm looking into it, but i'm still somewhat new to kde myself, so i don't have a definitive answer at the moment.
<McCartney> d9500: thank you so much, and sorry for bothering you
<d9500> McCartney, i've been looking for the right config file, if i find anything i'll let you know
<McCartney> d9500: thanks again! :)
<CupofDice> I have no audio problems. It is video problems I am having, with the black screen, as I said above. Anyway, pavucontrol showed no problem with the volume, and all of my codecs are installed.
<Sphinx> CupofDice: I perhaps missed something then, does vlc/mplayter work for you?
<CupofDice> No, vlc crashes. Mplayer has that bug I posted above. Dragonplayer is the only one that works, but after the first play after login, it will only show a black screen. I have all codecs installed, and I can hear audio. If i turn on desktop effects, the video player screen turns transparent.
<Sphinx> CupofDice: does mplayer show anything? Or it just gives you error and ends
<CPrgmSwR2> any sound driver experts in here
<Zivi_> hi
<CupofDice> Yeah, Mplayer shows video.
<Sphinx> CupofDice: even with desktop effects?
<ub1> good night
<CupofDice> yeah Sphinx
<Sphinx> CupofDice: but it does not produce any sound
<Sphinx> or does it?
<CupofDice> no, mplayer doesn't produce sound.
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: what's the issue?
<CPrgmSwR2> dtchen: for the longest time I thought I had a no sound issue until I discovered that the sound is always comming out of the headphone jack
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: ok, and...?
<CPrgmSwR2> dtchen: 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1) alsa is using driver Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
<raphael> hi
<d9500> McCartney, i'm not sure what the correct config file is to edit but i did find someone with a similar problem to yours, and a possible fix. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201224
<CPrgmSwR2> dtchen: how do I get sound out of my speakers on the laptop
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: have you filed a bug using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"?
<Sphinx> CupofDice: CupofDice okay, that may be problem of dragon. Mplayer might have some problem with pulseaudio setup. How about vlc?
<CPrgmSwR2> bug #455912
<Sphinx> Does it produce any error?
<CupofDice> VLC crashes on me
<CupofDice> segmentation fault
<raphael> after the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 my computer doesn't s boot any more
<raphael> Can somebody help me?
<d9500> McCartney: the possible fix does involve deleting a config file though, so backup the original file before deleting if you want to try it
<McCartney> d9500: ok i'll try it now
<Sphinx> CupofDice: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<CupofDice> 9.10
<CupofDice> 64bit
<McCartney> d9500: it worked!!!!!1 thank you so much
<d9500> McCartney: you're welcome.
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: bug report updated
<Zivi_> hi, I've got a hp elitebook 6930p, the sound didn't work under 9.04 at first, this trick did it: sudo echo “options snd-hda-intel model=laptop” » /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. Now, under karmic it doesn't work anymore again, instead kde shows an error message "Some hardware (audio controller) has been removed."
<Zivi_> any idea of what I can do?
<tehboriz> how would i go aabout overclocking my laptop graphics card? nvidia 7300go
<CupofDice> Sphinx, kubuntu is being buggy again. Will restart. Also, I should note that I have this problem (which seems to have nothing to do with bios or anything): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/422536?comments=all  . brb
<jeroen_> Sphinx: hey there
<Peace-> where shall i get kdelibs-experimental
<Peace-> i cant find on kpackagekit
<Sphinx> jeroen_: Hi
<d9500> tehboriz: have you tried nvclock?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: I tried following the internet advise. i found the code but once i reboot i cant launch X server anymore :(
<tehboriz> yes d9500 i tried it a few years ago and it didnt work... all it dd was reset my settings every time i made a change
<jeroen_> Sphinx: (the dual screen issue)
<tehboriz> d9500: should i get qt or gtk?
<Sphinx> jeroen_: oh, have you the link?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/dual-monitor-setup-ubuntu-ati/
<CPrgmSwR2> dtchen: rebotting
<d9500> tehboriz: if you're running kde as your desktop environment, use qt. if running gnome or xfce, use gtk.
<tehboriz> ok got it thnks
<Zivi_> no idea
<Zivi_> ?
<tehboriz> d9500: how do i bring up the gui?
<CPrgmSwR2> dtchen: This is what I get now alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<d9500> tehboriz: i've never used nvclock, but i'm guessing that you would need the nvclock-qt or nvclock-gtk package for the gui.
<tehboriz> nvm it's nvclock_qt instead of a dash an underscore
<tehboriz> wow huge diff in ui lets hope it works :p
<bigbrovar> dtchen> thanks once again
<tehboriz> hmm the settings are remaining so i guess it's working?
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: apport-collect -p alsa-base 455912
<dtchen> bigbrovar: np
<d9500> tehboriz: also, i think the reason that it resets after a reboot is it's designed to do that. see http://www.hardwareforums.com/howto-overclock-nvidia-cards-ubuntu-debian-16427/ for a template for a startup script to run it at login
<raphael> my computer doesn't boot after the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<raphael> the upgrade stopped
<Sphinx> jeroen_: can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<raphael> and now I only see mount all main process terminated
<jeroen_> Sphinx: sure. here?
<raphael> any ideas?
<Sphinx> jeroen_: no, use nopaste or something
<bigbrovar> hey guys am on i started karmic with karmic RC was hoping to avoid the rush and instead upgrade to the final version. However SInce the final release of kubuntu karmic am yet to see a drop of update which would indicate am on karmic final
<tehboriz> haha quassel started infinately opening up firefox windows till i ha like 1000
<bigbrovar> is this ok or do i do a fresh clean install of karmic final
<yofel> !final > bigbrovar
<ubottu> bigbrovar, please see my private message
<yofel> o.O, my right alt-key stopped working...
<Sphinx> raphael: in which phase did it stop?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: its huge :s you want it all?
<CPrgmSwR2> dtchen: done
<raphael> Sphinx: The upgrade? at about 80%
<Sphinx> jeroen_: I need it all, there are tool like nopaste that you can use to paste it to public servers
<bigbrovar> yofel> thanks
<raphael> Spinx: I have an encrypted root file system
<Sphinx> raphael: have you an idea what was happening and why did it stop?
<Sphinx> raphael: oh hell
<jeroen_> Sphinx: http://www.nopaste.com/p/aosGkij20
<raphael> Spinx: No
<raphael> Spinx: after entering the passphrase I only see a maintenance shell
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: you have a hardware problem
<yofel> with what app do you find out what keycode a key has if it's pressed?
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: first, see if there's a bios update for your machine
<raphael> Spinx: my question is what: What do I do now?
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: second, if there is and it contains fixes for your audio codec initialization, apply it
<tehboriz> ctrl alt backspace doesnt work anymore is it cause of some change in 9.1?
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: third, if that doesn't resolve it, purge the linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic package and reboot
<Sphinx> jeroen_: strange
<raphael> Spinx: I do have acces to the harddrive, but nothing ist started, only encryption of the disk
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: there is no fix for your hardware that I know of; it really looks like a hardware quirk
<greg_> Hello,, Has any else experienced slow downloads for 9.10 @28kb my connection ic 20mb just traffic or server issues??
<jeroen_> Sphinx: there is another log file with .old behind it. it shows the errors i saw earlier
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ALSA/JackSense
<Sphinx> raphael: sorry, I have no idea what to do with encrypted filesystem - if / is encrypted
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: ignore the section on PulseAudio if you don't have it installed
<Sphinx> raphael: if it would be just /home, it would be asier
<Sphinx> easier
<jeroen_> Sphinx: http://www.nopaste.com/p/aWP3ExqDd
<raphael> greg_: I download with 190 kb/s
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: anyhow, I need to enjoy my weekend. I'll follow up on the bug report.
<raphael> Sphinx: The encryption is not the problem. The encrypton works, but nothing else
<CPrgmSwR2> dtchen: thanks for your help
<raphael> Spinx: What is started after the kernel? Upstart? Can I start that manually?
<raphael> Sphinx: What is started after the kernel? Upstart? Can I start that manually?
<Sphinx> jeroen_: well, paste me /etc/X11/xorg.conf, we will see, but if nothing helps, I would try to move )mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak) and then restart X so that it made its own xorg.conf
<greg_> With mt ISP Bandwidth i should be able to download in approx 6min speed test show 20mb/s I can wait 9 hours but what the heck... Do you think it's traffic to the site or band width issues at the donor?
<Sphinx> raphael: so more precisely: what works and how?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: ok
<Sphinx> raphael: how do you know that encryption works if it does not boot
<d9500> greg_: yes, the downloads for 9.10 are still slow last time i checked. i ran aptitude update && safe-upgrade earlier today and was getting speeds about one-third of what i usually do
<jeroen_> Sphinx: http://www.nopaste.com/p/atkTjuZ20
<raphael> Sphinx: What does work. Grub -> Kernel boot (asks passphrase) and decrypts the disk
<greg_> d9500, thanx i thought that was it ,, i'll wait till next week for things to speed up a little..Thanx
<Sphinx> jeroen_: okay, comment out whole section ... Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-1" and try restart
<Sphinx> what next?
<raphael> Spinx: Thats is. I have a root shell and I can access my root at /
<raphael> Spinx: / is mounted read only and I have no idea why
<jeroen_> Sphinx: with # right?  Section "Screen" ?
<Sphinx> jeroen_: yes
<jeroen_> thx
<Sphinx> jeroen_: no
<jeroen_> :)
<Sphinx> jeroen_: sorry, the Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" 0 0 .. line and also Section "Device" with Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"
<aboaboit> greetings from another victim of the grub upgrade :-)
<d9500> how do i change the speed at what taskbar thumbnails pop up when i hover the mouse over a grouped set of programs on the panel?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: cheers, ima reboot now brb
<Sphinx> jeroen_: no
<d9500> at which i mean
<Sphinx> jeroen_: you do not need to reboot, just /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jeroen_> ok
<Sphinx> aboaboit: what is wrong with grub upgrade?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: doesn't boot linux, only boots win
<Sphinx> jeroen_: generally, reboot only on kernel/hwrdware changes or if you need to be sure that everything is okay after reboot
<aboaboit> i've tried the suggested fixes in launhpad but no go
<Sphinx> aboaboit: so what have you done?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: oh right :) im kinda new to this
<Sphinx> jeroen_: no problem
<raphael> Sphinx: Do you have an idea, or a suggestion?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: background is clean 9.04 recent installation, successful upgrade to 9.10
<Sphinx> raphael: I need to know what happens after uncrypting the disc
<raphael> Sphinx: I get a shell
<aboaboit> at next boot, says: you need to load kernel first
<Sphinx> raphael: any messages ... kernel says what ..?
<Sphinx> raphael: imediatelly?
<raphael> Sphinx: yes
<Sphinx> aboaboit: really this message?
<aboaboit> yep
<Sphinx> raphael: what is the prompt?
<Sphinx> raphael: is it (initramfs) > ?
<raphael> Sphinx: kernel is ok, did not (yet) upgrade
<Sphinx> raphael: so it starts?
<jeroen_> Sphinx: No difference. It shows my screens without dual-head
<aboaboit> Sphinx: i think it may be bug 392836 or 411705 but the suggested fix of removing the search line only changes the error
<raphael> Sphinx: Error Message: "init: mountall main process (2480) terminated with status 3
<jeroen_> Sphinx: but no error whatsoever
<raphael> Sphinx: Mount of filesystem failed
<raphael> Sphinx: A maintenance shell will now be started.
<Sphinx> jeroen_: okay, but X at least starts, let's continue
<Sphinx> raphael: have you done fsck?
<Sphinx> raphael: just for sure
<raphael> Sphinx: Ok, I'll try that. That will take a while.
<Sphinx> raphael: because just mounting should be okay unless you changed filesystem or kernel
<Sphinx> raphael: depends on filesystem type
<raphael> Sphinx: Thanks, for now
<raphael> Sphinx: filesystem is ext3
<Sphinx> raphael: np
<Sphinx> raphael: then, what kernel version?
<raphael> Sphinx: Kernel is working and worked befor, If it is important i'll look it up
<Sphinx> aboaboit: personally, I would try to boot live image and see if all is okay
<aboaboit> Sphinx: i'll go get it
<Sphinx> raphael: well, there might be problem if ext3 is used as kernel module and it is not present during boot
<raphael> Sphinx: I did not upgrade the kernel yet.
<Sphinx> aboaboit: keep in mind that it sohld be the same architecture
<aboaboit> Sphinx: of course, amd64
<Sphinx> aboaboit: okay, otherwise you can not use chroot
<jeroen_> Sphinx: what could have been the problem? :)
<Sphinx> jeroen_: well, I have no idea with ATI, perhaps some better howto is necessary
<jeroen_> Sphinx: iĺl take a look around :)
<Sphinx> jeroen_: how about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Sphinx> jeroen_: that seems to be reasonable
<catracho> hello
<catracho> viva honduras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jeroen_> Sphinx:  cheers, i´ll take a deep look :)
<aboaboit> Sphinx: funny thing is... laptop having trouble is just xp and kubuntu, no other linux install... this machine i am using has raid1+lvm and upgrade was spotless... go figure
<Sphinx> jeroen_: google is allways good friend in these cases
<Sphinx> catracho: why?
<BenPA> help once again ... dell 2650 laptop "attempted" upgrade to 9.10 will not boot into version ... used knoppix disk and did fsdk then found partition table entries not in disk order
<jeroen_> Sphinx: Well im glad you helped me out, google is indeed very good :D thx alot
<Sphinx> jeroen_: no problem
<bigbrovar_> does anyone experience this problem where kpackagekit crashes when you try to disable a sourcelist .. is it a known bug?
<catracho> jijijijij
<Sphinx> catracho: ah, okay, do you know what spam is?
<catracho> no
<Sphinx> aboaboit: insteresting
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<teliti> Hi. Where to see which kde4 am I running in KDE? In kde3 i remember you could see it in the system settings ...
<CPrgmSwR2> this is wicked, I am running kubuntu of the live cd and I have my wireless card working
<Sphinx> aboaboit: actually why do you use raid and lvm?
<CPrgmSwR2> teliti: under system Settings -> click on help about about kde
<yofel> teliti: open an app (like kate) -> help -> about kde
<Byron> Where do I find the developers for Karmic? ubuntu1?
<CPrgmSwR2> If I could only fix my sound problem
<teliti> ahhh thx both of you :-)
<yofel> Byron: +1 is closed for now since karmic is released, what do you want to know?
<Sphinx> CPrgmSwR2: in brief, what is the problem?
<Byron> yofel: Not really 'know' but thank them for the great job. As of the past 2-3 releases (excluding Karmic), my desktop freezes and the network drops. With Karmic, it has all been resolved.
<shavo> suty
<Sphinx> Byron: nice to hear someone like you, maybe there is some channel for devs
<yofel> Byron: the devs are usually in the k/x/ubuntu-devel chans
<Byron> Sphinx: If you felt my frustration, you'd be as grateful as myself right now.
<Byron> yofel: thanks. I will try now.
<aboaboit> Sphinx: raid because i am paranoid and lvm because of the flexibility in partitioning
<aboaboit> Sphinx: they solve different problems and i was just curious to try
<Sphinx> aboaboit: then isn't there any way how to do RAID 1 on lvm? or just do regular scheduled backups?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: you do lvm on raid1, not viceversa, afaik... i also run amanda daily
<Sphinx> aboaboit: I do not want to discourage you, but on laptop this seems to me as quite extensive
<aboaboit> Sphinx: sorry, i wasn't clear: laptop is plain single disk, no lvm
<aboaboit> Sphinx: this machine i am using now (a desktop) has two sata disks, raid1, lvm, amanda and all that
<raphael> Sphinx: you were right. fsck.ext3: Superblock invalid, try backup blocks
<aboaboit> Sphinx: laptop had trouble with upgrade even if simpler setup
<raphael> Sphinx: That looks bad
<Sphinx> raphael: well, I propose to do backpu before fixing if you have spare hdd
<Sphinx> raphael: nevertheless it is not taht bad as it seems unless you had a lot of partitions
<Sphinx> aboaboit: ah, okay :-)
<Sphinx> aboaboit: paranoia on desktops is okay. BTW what was allways srong with the laptop, what hw has it?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: laptop is Fujitsu-Siemens V5535, ran JJ quite ok (except for needing a custom 2.6.30 because of the nic/wifi, can't remember which now9
<billytwowilly> Is there a command to easily see all the hard drives in the system?
<Sphinx> billytwowilly: lshw?
<billytwowilly> df..
<billytwowilly> df showed what's mounted..
<billytwowilly> so 9.10 moved my / drive from sdg to sdf but there's no sdg anymore. How do I figure out what 9.10 did? I have 7 hard drives in this thing and one has gone missing..
<myke_> ciao
<billytwowilly> It basically dissapeared one drive from my raid
<myke_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<MaartenLx> hmmm.... I accidentily closed my start menu panel, and I can't seem to get it back. Any clues?
<myke_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kgeek> billytwowilly: parted...->print
<billytwowilly> so one of my drives disapeared then... the 7th drive isn't in the parted list
<raphael> Sphinx: Do you know a where I can find something link HOWTO restore the correpted filesystem
<R_Rios> Hi
<raphael> something like
<R_Rios> I have a PC with a Celeron @ 2.8 GHz proccessor and 512 MB of RAM running Kubuntu 8.04
<R_Rios> If I upgrade it to Karmic, will it run?
<R_Rios> I mean, with no slowdowns or freezes?
<yofel> R_Rios: if you upgrade from 8.04 you'll have to upgrade to 8.10->9.04->9.10, a fresh install would  be better in that case, or just wait for lucid 10.04, you will be able to upgrade directly there (since 8.04 is LTS)
<yofel> R_Rios: if you want to know that, you might want to run a live disk of 9.10 on your system and see how it works
<Sphinx> billytwowilly lshw shows hw, df just mounted
<R_Rios> Really, yofel? I don't think so, since there's a link explaining how to upgrade from 8.04
<R_Rios> Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<yofel> R_Rios: oh, then my information was wrong it seems, sry
<Sphinx> raphael: well, first do a backup
<Sphinx> raphael: I propose to boot from live cdrom/usb and do dd if=/dev/<corrupteddisc> of=imagename
<Sphinx> raphael: what were the partitions? Were there one/two or many?
<djSupport-linux> Hiya anyone know how I can get amorak to play mp3's? when I first ran kubuntu latest amorak said download these pakages but I lost the message any clues what it said?
<raphael> Sphinx: one big root partition and a 44MB boot partition
<Sphinx> raphael: and do you know its order?
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: so if the disk isn't in there, any idea what happened?
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: it was literally runing fine right before the reboot into 9.10 from 9.04
<R_Rios> yofel: The problem is, my internet connection is too slow for me to download the Live AND update the system
<R_Rios> I just wanted to know if Karmic is slower or faster than 8.04
<Sphinx> Sphinx: it means that the hardware was not detected by a bus i think
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: so maybe just a loose connection?
<Sphinx> Sphinx: well, no what kind of disk?
<billytwowilly> seagate 1.5 TB 7200.11 sata disk
<yofel> R_Rios: well, 8.04 and 9.10 are quite different, so depending on your system it could works wonderful or worse, but without knowing your system everything I could tell you would be pure guessing.
<yofel> s/works/work
<R_Rios> By "your system" you mean my computer?
<yofel> yes, and did you at least check the release notes if there are any known issues that could affect you?
<R_Rios> If yes, it is a Celeron @ 2.8 GHz and with 512 MB of RAM
<Sphinx> billytwowilly: then, there might be several reasons
<R_Rios> Yes, there are no issues at all
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: like what? I doubt it's hardware failure, but I'm downloading seatools to test now anyway.
<Sphinx> billytwowilly: 1) Software - kernel issue (it must be kernel related) There might be some missing module, I am not sure if unknown SATA discs are detected (eg missing modules)
<Sphinx> billytwowilly: 2) hw issue (accidental)
<Sphinx> billytwowilly: I would try to see available modules for seagate
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: the kernel detected the other 5 of these drives and the slightly smaller 1 TB version of this drive ok.
<R_Rios> !pt-br]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt-br]
<R_Rios> !pt-br
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt-br
<R_Rios> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sphinx> Sphinx: have you loked in /var/log/bootlog or syslog, messages?
<Sphinx> Sphinx: look, if hw is okay, and modules are present, there will be log messages
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: I have to reboot to see what the bios says. Thanks for your help.
<Byron> Since there's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf, where am I to save my video changes so nvidia-settings can set my dual-monitor setup?
<Sphinx> billytwowilly: no problem, get back to let us know
<Sphinx> Byron: generate xorg.conf
<Byron> Sphinx: How so?
<Byron> Sphinx: I just checked and now there's a xorg.conf file, but nvidia-settings can't parse to it. I'm doing it as 'root'
<Sphinx> Byron: well, stop kdm or Xorg, then there is Xorg -configure
<Sphinx> Byron: should be -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<Sphinx> Byron: what do you do as root?
<Byron> Yes, that's what it is
<Byron> ALT+F2 `kdesudo nvidia-settings`
<Sphinx> that is ok
<Sphinx> Byron: and works for me, what does it complain about?
<Byron> Sphinx: Yes, but I can't save the config
<yofel> Byron: open up nvidia-settings, and while it's there move your xorg.conf away and then save a new one with nvidia-settings
<Byron> X Server Display Configuration > Save to X Configuration
<Sphinx> Byron: is there any error message?
<Byron> Let me check
<yofel> we already had this issue a few times...
<Sphinx> Byron: yofel wasn't that because of noglx ?
<Sphinx> or something no.. ?
<Sphinx> nodri
<yofel> can't remember any more, I'm checking right now if anybody actually filed a bug about this...
<Byron> Sphinx: It asked me where to save it and I stated that I wanted /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that it couldn't parse. I just manually copied/pasted the changes
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: third reboot is the charm. Darn drive just showed up again after I looked in the bios and saw it was there. It couldn't fix itself on the first two times I rebooted, the computer had to make me look like a dork by fixing itself all by itself on the third reboot..
<Sphinx> billytwowilly: giva a pray to Mr Murphy
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: I'm got to seatools test the drives anyway. That is too odd for it to just be left alone..
<billytwowilly> Sphinx: thanks again for the help
<Byron> what I find strange is that the System Settings > Display > Multiple Displays doesn't see that I have 2 monitors.
<spknicolas> hi
<Sphinx> billytwowilly: no problem
<Sphinx> Byron: and nvidia-settings does?
<yofel> found it, bug 439192
<spknicolas> is it me or there is some sort of ressemblance between the look change from the early months of KDE 4 to now and from the Vista look to the Win7 look, i mean, they both went from dark themes to clear themes, why is that ?
<Sphinx> Byron: you might be missing some xinerama libs
<Sphinx> or other
<yofel> ubottu: sleeping?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleeping?
<yofel> bug 439192
<yofel> ubottu: bug 439192
 * yofel thinks ubottu has something against him :(
<yofel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/439192
<yofel> Byron: ^^^
<Sphinx> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Byron> Thanks yofel.
<Byron> woohoo, no X
<Sphinx> ?
<Byron> I saved what nvidia-setttings was creating and set it to xorg.conf
<Byron> Luckily, I made a backup.
<Byron> Restored the backup and I'm in X now
<Sphinx> Byron: you can everytime use Xorg -configure
<Byron> I made a backup and named it 'xorg.conf.GOOD'
<Byron> I think I spoke too soon about the network drop issue. Seems that it is dropping again
<yofel> for nvidia, I think 'nvidia-xconfig' would be better, 'Xorg -configure' would result in NV being used
<Sphinx> yofel: ah, I did not know that
<mime_> hello, I have a problem, and when selecting my os in dualboot on msdos, when selecting linux stays stucked on ''grub>''... any idea?
<kaddi> hi, how can I tell if I'm running the released version or if I'm still running the release candidate?
<yofel> kaddi: you can't
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Sphinx> mime_: perhaps wrong setup, what version?
<geos_de> you are on the release version after an update
<mime_> kubuntu 9.04
<mime_> i think
<mime_> with xp
<kaddi> yofel: so there were no changes from latest RC  to released version? Cause I have been doing updates but haven't had any upgrades since the 29
<kaddi> 28
<mime_> but other times goes perfectly one to a day to another...
<Byron> I wish there was a way to find out what is causing my desktop to suddenly drop off the network.
<yofel> kaddi: there were a few, but depending on the software you have installed you really might have no update
<mime_> other times i followed the trick of going to xp and put run->chdsk (dont kno exactly the name) and then in dual boot worked, but now no
<yofel> *nothing to update
<Byron> This also happens if I direct-connect to the modem.
<kaddi> ok.. i was just suprised since the switches from alpha to beta to RC always brought some huge updates and the final release didn't bring any.
<kaddi> Is there a way to use the old kaffeine version 0.8.* in karmic instead of the 1.0?
<Sphinx> mime_: it is simple, burn any live cd, boot it, chroot to your installation and repair grub
<Sphinx> mime_: or .. why do you use dos?
<mime_> i dont know if its called dos
<yofel> kaddi: officially no, but you could download the jaunty version from packages.ubuntu.com and downgrade the package (and remember not to update it on the next update)
<mime_> its black and white
<mime_> i can repair it with a live cd?
<mime_> ill try
<kaddi> yofel: ok, might do that then. I'm still hoping that something "more official" will come around since most features are missing from 1.0
<yofel> true
<mime_> wich is the alternative to dos?
<Sphinx> mime_: dosbox
<Sphinx> mime_: or dosemu
<Sphinx> mime_: dosbox can be used also for games
<Sphinx> those old dos games
<mime_> ok
<mime_> the one of the frog and the logs
<mime_> the canons or the dk
<mime_> i put to load from harddrive?
<mime_> in live cd?
<Byron> mime_: No, you want to run the LiveCD, not from HDD
<Sphinx> mime_: sorry?
<Sphinx> mime_: no, boot from cdrom
<Byron> Should be the first option
<mime_> im in the menu and language selected, in install, look if has deffects...
<Byron> mime_: Choose the LiveCD option that will not make changes to your computer.
<mime_> ok
<mime_> well, normally the black and white screen that appears in most pc is msdos?
<kaddi> mime_: do you maybe mean konsole?
<Byron> why would pinging my own router resolve to "connect: Network is unreachable"?
<mime_> no
<mime_> before bios appears
<Sphinx> Byron: maybe you have not network running?
<yofel> mime_: bios is always the first thing that appears
<Byron> Sphinx: I'm online with my netbook
<Sphinx> Byron: see ifconfig and /etc/resolv.conf
<mime_> the tipical site were the essentials are brought
<Sphinx> Byron: that may be, paste the ping line
<mime_> well, it apperas in a mini sistem, is it msdos?
<ubuntu_> testing Karmic on Thinkpad R61i
<Sphinx> mime_: you mean uninstalled computer?
<Sphinx> ubuntu and?
<yofel> mime_: #define mini system, on a pc without any os you only have the bios
<mime_> no, i mean 4 example when it says ''press any key to continue, keyboard not detected''
<yofel> mime_: well, that would be a bios message
<Sphinx> yofel: well, there is something on some types of computers (like openBIOS)
<mime_> im downloading karmic in my laptop, one day and a half
<mime_> actualizing
<yofel> Sphinx: really? first time I heard of it
<Byron> Sphinx: /etc/resolv.conf matches netbook
<mime_> ok
<Sphinx> yofel: yes, it is present on eg. Sun machines and is pretty nice - it practically enables reasonable access to uninstalled computer
<yofel> sounds nice :)
<Sphinx> Byron: try host www.ubuntu.com
<mime_> i want to go more far than kubuntu, any os that gives the same but diferent?
<Sphinx> yofel: yes, it also supports some autotests
<Sphinx> mime_: what do you mean by more far?
<Byron> Sphinx: www.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.90.42
<mime_> i mean maybe not so easy
<mime_> not easy at all, simply i mean that i know that others are good but im very new and compiling etc, sometimes is hard for me
<mime_> i want a os very diferent from kubuntu and xp
<mime_> i cant find on my live cd the repair option
<Byron> mime_: I think you might be thinking of just using Gnome if the look alone is what you want to change.
<mime_> what u think about suse or archlinux?
<Sphinx> mime_: well, no problem, if you want to begin but stay with aptitude etc., try debian, it is similar, but not tuned to final user. You have to setup many things, but it is where ubuntu came from. If you want to have some fun with compiling, ubt not to the configure/make level, try gentoo - you will learn how to work with configs, but you will be guided and advised.
<mime_> or the other one... fedora
<kaddi> how do I block the version of a package? I just installed kaffeine 0.8 and I don't want it to update anymore
<Sphinx> kaddi: hold (= in aptitude)
<mime_> thanx sphin
<mime_> when ir says grub>,  i just can type ''repir X disk'' or a similar command to reenable the damaged tree?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: live cd dled, booted, chroot done
<mime_> or repeir automatically what is broken?
<nicklas_> hello, i have installed kubuntu, but i cant install kubunt-restricted-extras?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: update-grub complains "cannot find a device for /"
<kaddi> nicklas_: when you say you can't install what does that mean? Do you get an error message?
<Sphinx> aboaboit: and, you want to ... make grub working?
<Sphinx> aboaboit: paste the line
<Earn> Hola, instalé kubuntu 9.10 en mi CQ50-111la. Reconoce mi red wifi pero no me conecta
<Byron> nicklas_: Have an error message?
<nicklas_> kaddi: in kpackagekit, i choose to install it, and nothing happens, it starts the install, but doesnt install it
<aguitel> how remove kubuntu ?
<nicklas_> should i try it in konsole?
<Sphinx> mime_: what do you mean damaged tree?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /
<Byron> nicklas_: Yes, do it in Konsole
<mime_> oye earn, me instale wicd que es otro manejador de redes, i a mi me lo arreglo
<kaddi> nicklas_: yes please, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mime_> the tree of files
<nicklas_> Byron: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras or sudo aptitide install?
<mime_> i just selec kubuntu in dualboot,
<mime_> and it says grub>
<Byron> nicklas_: refer to kaddi
<mime_> and anything else hapens
<nicklas_> kaddi: not aptitude+
<nicklas_> ?
<Sphinx> mime_: no, you need to repair grub from live cd
<nicklas_> what is the difference?
<mime_> how?
<kaddi> Sphinx: when I use aptitude hold kaffeine the package still gets updated with the next sudo apt-get upgrade, how can I prevent that?
<cox> how do i start a new session?
<nicklas_> between apt-get and aptitude?
<mime_> i put the cd, but it runs into the installation menu
<Sphinx> mime_: if you have limited bandwidth, download systemrescuecd
<carpii_> cox, ctrl-alt-F1, F2 etc
<Earn> Mime, como lo instalo?
<mime_> oye earn, me has leido?
<kaddi> nicklas_: I can't tell you the differences. There are some, but they are small. I personally prefer apt-get cause I know it better. If you prefere aptitude, you can use aptitude
<Sphinx> aboaboit: paste the line, it shold be something like grub-install /dev/sda
<carpii_> or do switch user from the start menu
<mime_> desde lo de los paquetes
<david___> I use synaptic
<Sphinx> kaddi: start aptitude just by aptitude
<nicklas_> kaddi: seems like it works in terminal for some reason
<mime_> busca en tu buscador de paquetes network manager
<Sphinx> kaddi: you will see text graphics, find the package by "/package_name"
<Sphinx> then press =
<Byron> nicklas_: CLI > GUI
<yofel> nicklas_: aptitude has a more advanced dependency resolve than apt-get, and it has a nice ncurses interface too
<Earn> Ok, mime_, voy a intentar esa opción.
<david___> I open a terminal, switch to root and run mc - works like a charm
<Sphinx> and F10 q
<mime_> e instalate el que pone wicd manager, a  mi me pasaba lo mismo i con este es solo poner la contraseña i ya esta
<nicklas_> yofel: i should have used aptitude instead?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: grub-install /dev/sda, output: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<aboaboit> Sphinx: sda1 is XP, sda5 is Linux ext3 and sda6 is swap
<mime_> pero no mola tanto :P
<Earn> cómo lo instalo si no tengo internet
<Sphinx> aboaboit: paste somewhere ls /boot
<Sphinx> aboaboit: and /etc/fstab
<mime_> creo que no puedes, pero si ahora estamos hablando
<Earn> Estoy desde otro pc
<yofel> nicklas_: in almost all cases apt-get and aptitude work the same, I would only really recommend to use aptitude in situations where update-manager tells you it want's to do a partial upgrade
<kaddi> Sphinx: the package is marked as "hold" in aptitude. But apt-get doesn't read/respect the settings for aptitude so it still tries to update the package. How can I make the block to the package global, so that no program will update the package
<nicklas_> yofel: should i do sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-restricted-extras and then sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nicklas_> yofel: aha
<nicklas_> i see
<yofel> nicklas_: no
<mime_> it says minimal line bash editing
<mime_> pues no lo se... no se tanto
<kaddi> !es
<Sphinx> kaddi: yes, there is some way how to do it in apt config, it is prefering one version against another
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sphinx> kaddi: wait ..
<mime_> and grub> onlly appears
<kaddi> just in case...
<Earn> Ok, teagradezco. Voy a ver si puedo bajar el paquete y luego instalarlo
<aboaboit> Sphinx: boot contains abi-2.6.31-14-generic, config-2.6.31-14-generic, System.map-2.6.31-14-generic, vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic and a grub subdir
<Sphinx> aboaboit: okay, then check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sphinx> aboaboit: if it is exactly the same names
<Earn> Oye  ubottu, entiendo tu preocupación. Ya intenté esa opción y nadie me contestó. Solo hay 7 usuarios.
<aboaboit> Sphinx: fstab has root pointed by a UUID that matches /dev/sda5 (checked via /dev/disk/by-uuid)
<Byron> Sphinx: I don't think /boot/grub/menu.lst exists anymore
<aboaboit> Sphinx: there is no menu.lst, this is grub2
<Sphinx> aboaboit: oh hell, why?
<mime_> ok, i have to go thank you for all, cya, and thnx
<kaddi> cya
<Sphinx> aboaboit: I heard grub2 is not that okay as everyone would expect
<yofel> !grub2 | Sphinx
<ubottu> Sphinx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aboaboit> Sphinx: been using it to boot raid/lvm, normal grub can't do it...
<Sphinx> aboaboit: oh yes
<yofel> Sphinx: everyone on karmic uses grub2
<aboaboit> Sphinx: so i expect it to be able to boot a lowly single disk
<Sphinx> aboaboit: you way that grub can not boot lvm? That is not true, I use is with no problems
<aboaboit> Sphinx: lvm and raid...
<Sphinx> yofel: aboaboit I am sorry, I have never configured grub2
<Byron> GRUB2 seems decent for basic use, but somehow seems to be missing fundamental usage.
<Sphinx> aboaboit: never tried both at the same time
<Sphinx> aboaboit: when talking about such basic things like bootloader, I would propose grub usage
<Sphinx> If you can
<aboaboit> Sphinx: anyhow...grub config lists the same uuid as the correct partition
<aboaboit> Sphinx: is that another channel or the package docu?
<Byron> With every reboot, it's doing FSCK :(
<ljl> is there currently any clean way to have a mac-os style menubar that works with any widget style?
<yofel> Byron: not here, maybe you've got shutdown issues?
<Byron> And now I've reached my first freeze :(
<Sphinx> aboaboit: what do you mean?
<Sphinx> Byron: which fs?
<Byron> Sphinx: ext4
<aboaboit> Sphinx: your suggestion, are you pointing me to another channel here or the docs?
<Sphinx> Byron: do you consider it to be stable enough?
<Byron> Sphinx: I was advised to use ext4 because ext3 couldn't really handle 1TB drives
<Sphinx> aboaboit: no, I propose to downgrade to grub-legacy if you can, otherwise to see docs :-)
<yofel> Sphinx: it is supposed to be stable enough for daily usage, and it's the default fx in karmic
<aboaboit> Sphinx: i'll go with the docs, i'm not really comfortable with downgrading such a basic component that came as default
<yofel> s/fx/fs
<Sphinx> yofel: I know, I just tell, menu.lst is fairly known so he can configure it in a while, if not, he has to read docs, that is all
<yofel> aboaboit: what was your issue again? and did you read the wiki page?
<Byron> I think its just time for me to upgrade the mobo
<Byron> Too bad I don't have the money to do that right now
<Sphinx> aboaboit: as you wish, np
<aboaboit> Sphinx: thanks anyway for the help
<aboaboit> yofel: laptop doesn't boot linux (but XP yes) after successful upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<yofel> ah, *sigh* why couldn't they at least have left grub alone on upgrades...
<aboaboit> yofel: wiki page points to a bug, different case than mine and fix doesn't apply... tried it
<Sphinx> Byron: according to wikipedia, it should be ok http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<Sphinx> aboaboit: look, there must be some config to check
<aboaboit> Sphinx: or buggy package...
<Byron> Sphinx: I'm guessing it's a bad mobo at this point. I'll leave it for my XP when I have the money to build a new system
<yofel> aboaboit: you could try to ask in the other support channels (like #ubuntu) since the bootloader has nothing to do with kde, maybe they know something there
<Byron> Woohoo... downloaded a whopping 105kb before disconnecting from the network.
<aboaboit> yofel: sure, np
 * aboaboit rushes to #ubuntu
<Sphinx> aboaboit: :-) try #grub
<yofel> that too :)
<aboaboit> Sphinx: if all else fails... i'm working on the assumption that the bug is ubuntu-specific
<Sphinx> aboaboit: that is not likely
<ep> Got a fairly new gigibyte MB with surrond sound on board, realtech ALC888.   Works great but for only a single app at a time.  Does this mean it is not "mixing"?  Don't know how to ask this question.  Anyway how might I fix this?
<Sphinx> aboaboit: I really doubt it, ask #grub, there will be specialists
<aboaboit> Sphinx: why do you say so? each distro has extra patches wrt upstream
<aboaboit> Sphinx: i'll try #grub first, ok? :-)
<Sphinx> ep: How have you cehcked it? BTW it is multitasking or multiprocessing
<Sphinx> aboaboit: yes, patches are susually present, but rarely changes functionality, it is used to: 1) correct a bug that was not corrected by upstream, 2) to make things better cooperating
<ep> Sphinx: I've check it by multitasking.  If I fire up a second app which uses sound.  The first app quits making sounds until I kill the 2nd one.  etc.
<Sphinx> ep: Okay, which ubuntu version? Which apps?
<jiro> libu
<ep> 9.10 amarok bzflag jin (java chess program)  absolute poker  (java online poker) any combination of the aforementioned apps and others.
<Sphinx> ep: Do you have pulseaudio?
<ep> sphinx movies to  dragon movie player
<Byron> I don't understand how the computer works well in XP but not in Kubuntu. I think I'm just missing out on a networking package
<ep> Sphinx: I have pulseaudio
<Byron> Is there a way to see what is causing the network to drop?
<yofel> Byron: what network card do you have? any output in dmesg or syslog?
<Byron> yofel: It's onboard to the Abit VT7 motherboard.
<aboaboit> Sphinx: fixed
<Byron> I will check the log.
<aboaboit> Sphinx: or so it seems...
<yofel> Byron: 'lspci' should list your network card with the other hardware
<Sphinx> aboaboit: good :-)
<Sphinx> ep: is pulseaudio running?
<aboaboit> Sphinx: yep, definitely a botched mbr installation
<Byron> yofel: It jus froze :(
<yofel> o.O
<Sphinx> Just a question from me ... is it worth to get 9.10?
<Sphinx> ep: try pavucontrol
<ep> Sphinx:  It's not working apparently.  eg.  Hit the test button in "System Settings"  Whether not working means not running, I don't know
<Sphinx> ep: to see what is happening in PA
<Byron> yofel: 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<yofel> Sphinx: err... read the release notes on kubuntu.org and decide yourself would be my advice...
<kaddi_> Sphinx: I've been very happy with 9.10 for a while now. but yofel has it more to the point
<Sphinx> yofel: good one :-)
<Byron> yofel: per dmesg: eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<yofel> Sphinx: on my eeePC the intel graphic driver in jaunty was crap and intrepid had a lot of issues so karmic is my choice :)
<ep> Sphinx: installing it one moment
<aboaboit> Sphinx: great... now it is xorg not starting
<kaddi_> Sphinx: For holding a package in apt-get you need to go to /etc/apt/preferences and pin the package, I did this by adding the following 3 lines:  1) Package: kaffeine 2) Pin: version 0.8.7* 3)Pin-Priority: 1000. It's working flawlessly now. :) In case you wanted to know :)
<Byron> yofel: does that help any?
<yofel> Byron: hm, I don't know the card, is it a new one?
<Byron> yofel: It's on an Abit VT7. Motherboard was available 5 years ago.
<yofel> Byron: how do you connect to the network? knetworkmanager?
<Sphinx> aboaboit: so look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ep> Sphinx: installed and ran pavucontrol -->  "connection failed" error dialog box.  Do i need to restart x?
<Byron> yofel: Yes.
<Sphinx> kaddi thanks :-)
<Sphinx> nice feedback
<Sphinx> ep: no, that means your pa is not running
<aboaboit> Sphinx: done, says no screens found... i have already met this case... can't remember the fix, though
<Sphinx> aboaboit: I would try to regenerate xorg.conf
<ep> Sphinx: you're a busy guy here :-)
<Sphinx> ep: not that much
<ep> Sphinx: So how do i get pa running?
<yofel> Byron: I'm not that good at debugging network issues, but you  could try wicd. If that doesn't work it might be a driver issue and I don't know how to help there.
<Sphinx> ep, try pulseaudio –system=1 –high-priority=1 -D
<yofel> !wicd | Byron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<yofel> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Byron> yofel: Let me reboot first. I have no network
<Sphinx> Byron: it is easy
<Sphinx> Byron: first ifconfig
<ep> Sphinx: "pulse audio is not currently installed ":-)    Geez, shouldn't the CD install have done this?    Anyway I'll install now
<Sphinx> Byron: can you see your card there?
<Sphinx> ep: :-)
<Byron> Sphinx: Yes. It has an IP. I've tried 'sudo dhclient eth1' and it does nothing
<Byron> rather, it fails
<Byron> Yet, while having an IP, I can't connect to the router.
<Byron> rebooting again, it froze
<Sphinx> Byron: try: ifconfig <interface> down
<Sphinx> Byron: then ifnconfig <interface> up
<Byron> Sphinx: Upon doing up, I get nothing and the card isn't there
<Sphinx> Byron: then dhclient <interface>
<Byron> did that too
<Sphinx> Byron: then check /etc/network/interfaces and paste it
<Byron> paste what?
<ep> Sphinx: do i need to restart x now?
<Sphinx> the file
<Sphinx> ep: no, it is separate server - sournd server
<Sphinx> sound, sorry for typos
<Sphinx> ep: so start it by line I sent you
<ep> done
<Sphinx> ep: then pavumenter or paman
<ep> Sphinx: done   guess i test by multitasking?
<Sphinx> ep: well, pulseaudio is what you want for several audio apps running simultaneously, it acts like proxy
<Byron> Sphinx: I have no mention of eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<Sphinx> ep: so the only thing you need is to make all your apps use it
<Byron> Sphinx: Comparing with my netbook, it doesn't either. They are identical.
<ep> i thought good sound chips did that in hardware.  Guess the ones on MB's aren't good
<Byron> Sphinx: sudo dhclient eth1 failed
<Byron> Sphinx: No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Sphinx> Byron: yes, then it is handled by NetworkManager, I encountered several problems with it and you can resolve it by 1) auto eth1 and 2) iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Sphinx> Byron: then make /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nicklas_> hello, ive installed kubunt-restricted-extras, in ubuntu i had sound in flash with ubuntu-restricted-extras, but not in kubuntu?
<Sphinx> ep: no, it definitely is not a matter of hw
<ep> Sphinx ah good, no i dont' think my sound chip is cheap :D  THe MB review said it was good
<Sphinx> ep: it is sound setup: there are multiple sound libraries that can compete of sound card - OSS, ALSA, ... Pulseaudion makes them not to interfere
<ep> cool
<Sphinx> ep: yes, run paman and you will se more
<Byron> Sphinx: I just did as you said and it failed.
<Byron> Sphinx: No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Sphinx> ep and remember to install all related packages like pulseaudio-esound-compat libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio ...
<Byron> Sphinx: doing ifconfig, I see eth1, but no IP address
<Sphinx> Byron: then /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart and then ..networking restart
<ep> Sphinx: will do, thanks for the help.  Listening to music right now and my IRC client dinged at me!
<Sphinx> ep: nice you are welcome
<ep> Man it sounds awsome, even with cheapo speakers
<Sphinx> ep: yes, just check recodring
<ep> scare to ;)  but will
<Byron> Sphinx: No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<VivaVista> I tried unistalling kubuntu by first removing grub so I went to Windows recovery and typed in "bootsect /nt60 all and It said restored succesfully but GRUB is still there
<Sphinx> ep: some apps have its configuration (like skype) that can be set to pulse
<kubuntu-fu> how can I edit xorg.conf on my hard drive from the live cd?
<Sphinx> Byron: strange, what cards do you use?
<Byron> Sphinx: 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<Sphinx> Byron: ... and kernel version. could you try reboot?
<Sphinx> Byron: what module?
<Byron> how do I check module?
<Sphinx> Byron: could you paste lshw output?
<Sphinx> Byron: by lshw
<VivaVista> anyone
<Byron> kernel: 2.6.31-14
<Sphinx> VivaVista: well, maybe that Vista restores just partition, not Master Boot Record
<kubuntu-fu> how do I see my hard drive from the live cd environment?
<VivaVista> ugh
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: what information?
<Byron> Sphinx: I can't paste due to no network. Let me reboot and paste if I get the chance before the network dies.
<VivaVista> Its so easy to install Linux, but so hard to get rid of...sounds like a Microsoft tactic...
<kubuntu-fu> I need to edit the xorg.conf file
<Sphinx> Byron: okay
<VivaVista> GRUB is evil.
<yofel> VivaVista: the only sure method I know to wipe grub is windows install cd recovery console and type 'fixmbr' there
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: sok you need to mount it?
<Sphinx> s/sok/so/
<VivaVista> I tried that yofel
<kubuntu-fu> I usually do that thru gparted
<VivaVista> CMD doesn't recognize that command
<yofel> huh? and it didn't work?
<VivaVista> I'm using Windows 7
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: the xorg.conf is on that disc?
<yofel> maybe they removed it there, it worked when I last tried it in vista
<yofel> stupid ms :/
<VivaVista> oh well
<kubuntu-fu> I have a new kubuntu 9.10 installed on my hard drive, I edited the xorg to use intel and now it won't boot
<VivaVista> I'll try to make an image of my primary partiion and just delete everything then -.-
<trampel> VivaVista: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<aboaboit> Sphinx: still no go but it's late... see you tomorrow!
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: wont boot at all? Coudl you tell more what happens?
<yofel> kubuntu-fu: why did you edit it to use intel? it should use intel by default
<Byron> Sphinx: http://pastebin.com/d5d033ce
<Sphinx> aboaboit: hope we will, btw what time do you have?
<yofel> kubuntu-fu: if you have an intel graphic card
<kubuntu-fu> it uses vesa by default, lousy 800x600 is all I get
<yofel> kubuntu-fu: you don't by chance have that GME500 - poulsbo ?
<kubuntu-fu> I switched to intel now I get a black screen
<kubuntu-fu> no, it's a 915 on the mobo
<aboaboit> Sphinx: it's 00:15 here in Italy
<gigasoft> how to make a voice calls via amsn?
<Sphinx> aboaboit: same here in CZ
<kubuntu-fu> is there a grub option to fall back to vesa?
<yofel> kubuntu-fu: can you still switch to a tty after boot?
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: it shold not be in grub
<kubuntu-fu> no, I can't switch to any terminals
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: if you want to boot without GUI for maintennance, add single to the end fo grub kernel line
<aboaboit> Sphinx: great beer over there :-)
<aboaboit> byeeee
<Sphinx> aboaboit: see you
<kubuntu-fu> you mean the word "single"
<Byron> Sphinx: Does that help or did you want the entire lshw?
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: yes
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: this will make kernel to stop after loading just basic services AND you will be prompted for root pass
<kubuntu-fu> ok, now if I need to mount my hd, how do I do that?
<kubuntu-fu> I mean from the live cd environment
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: well that should make your kernel booting and make filesystem available
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: ah, okay, fdisk -l will show you discs
<Sphinx> kubuntu-fu: then mount /dev/<device> <mountpoint>
<kubuntu-fu> ok, I'm off to do that, thanks for all the help!
<Sphinx> yofel Has anyone considered to collect somewhere basic procedures (like mounting hdd, recovering grub ...) ?
<Sphinx> yofel: it might help on this channel
<yofel> hm, I don't know the whole ubuntu documentation and wiki, there are some helpful pages like the command line introduction, but I just don't know many of them
<yofel> and ubottu has a rather badly designed factoid list :/
<yofel> like there actually is a guide for mount
<yofel> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<yofel> ok... why does /msg ubottu mount and !mount give different results ?!?
<yofel> ubottu: mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ljl> yofel: because /msg ubottu mount will give you the generic factoid
<ljl> while !mount in this channel will give you the one specific for this channel
<Galaen> amarok 2.0.2 is a big shit scuse but it cannot sort my collection exactely
<yofel> ljl: what? every channel has it's own factoids? didn't know that
<yofel> ljl: how do you access the generic ones from this channel then?
<ljl> yofel: you can't. not every factoid has a channel-specific version, but those that need it do.
<yofel> :(
<Galaen> all bug of amarok 2.0.2 are fixed in karmic?
<kaddi> so querying ubottu in private when looking for kubuntu specific solutions is not a good idea?
<yofel> ljl: it would be useful to have that, especially since mount and mount are completely different
<trampel> Galaen: IMHO use xmms2
<Galaen> trampel: what is imho?
<trampel> Galaen: (in my humble opinion)
<Galaen> ok ;) trampel
<Byron> humble/honest
<ljl> yofel: you can join #ubuntu-ops and propose amendments to one or both factoids, or just do that in pm with the bot
<kaddi> isn't amarok 2.2 released? Maybe you should update?
<Byron> Sphinx: I don't mean to jinx it, but maybe this last reboot did the trick. I seem to be flying on the network with the constant download of packages.
<yofel> ljl: ok thx, might do that when I have the time
<Galaen> amarok 2.0 is released in the same time of the first version of KDE4 it's maybe the reason of the big bug
<yofel> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 7080 kB, installed size 19152 kB
<Galaen> it can't find jacket
<Byron> I'm at package 340 of 560-ish.
<Galaen> mix the album in the collection
<Galaen> great
<Galaen> :D
<ljl> is there currently any clean way to have a mac-os style menubar that works with any widget style?
<Byron> Quick question: Is the kde netbook edition supposed to function like an app on top of KDE itself?
<Galaen> so  i try to update to karmic
<Galaen> have you a lot of bug with karmic?
<Sphinx> Byron: yes, after reboot, your NetworkManager read interfaces and learned that there is no need to take care of eth1, so it was started by basic networking
<callnett> what is the differenece between the ubuntu and kubuntu?
<baron86> Hello.. I need help with Grub.. I Have a second hard drive with Windows 7 and its difficult to enter it to the Grub menu without a GUI.. does anynone now how to add this OS ?
<Sphinx> callnett: ubuntu is Gnome based, kubuntu KDE based
<baron86> ubuntu has Gnome.. kubuntu has KDE different Graphical environment
<Sphinx> okay, too late for me now, good night
<nicklas_> hello, installed kubuntu-restricted-extras, sound dont work in flash, it worked with ubuntu-restricted-extras in ubuntu. is this fixable and how do i fix it?
<kaddi> can I switch the language for apt-get? Eg get the output of apt-cache search in english for example
<kaddi> good night Sphinx :)
<baron86> Problem With GRUB again.. Anyone knowing sth would be helpful
<callnett> Sphinx: thanks, but what is the difference between gnome and kde?
<Sphinx_away> callnett: well, different gui
<yofel> baron86: what version of kubuntu do you use?
<kaddi> callnett: they look and handel different and they offer different default programs.
<Sphinx_away> callnett: see http://www.gnome.org/ and www.kde.org
<baron86> 9.10 Karmic Koala.. I have both Kubuntu, Ubuntu but in the previous relese there was KGrub Editor
<eXq> hi there strange bug, i have sound with dragon player in avi files but not with vlc and mplayer ... audio codec is present
<callnett> Sphinx_away: thanks very much
<baron86> and was easy to modify the Grub menu via a Gui.. Is there any Gui in the new beta one?
<callnett> Sphinx_away: how can i know wich one i have?
<yofel> baron86: and what is your problem with grub? it should recognize windows by itself
<baron86> well it doesnt..
<baron86> its on a seperate hard disk
<nicklas_> this isnt fixable?
<yofel> callnett: well, ubuntu -> gnome, kubuntu -> kde
<kaddi> callnett: did you connect to this channel by default or did you choose it on purpose?
<callnett> Sphinx_away: or can i use a boot in a same time?
<yofel> baron86: did you try to run 'sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub' in a terminal to see if it recognizes windows, grub2 has problems to find windows on upgrade or installation
<baron86> Look i didnt have the disk on when Installed Ubuntu
<baron86> but i am going to try it now and tell you what happens..
<tsimpson> callnett: you can have both gnome and kde installed at the same time, and choose which to use when you login. but you don't need all of gnome or all of kde to run apps for gnome and kde
<baron86> you better i dont lose anything
<yofel> baron86: it will only update the grub configuration with the kernel and system list
<SJr> What package do I need to install for GTK windows?
<baron86> okie.. see you in a while
<baron86> anitos
<callnett> tsimpson: ok. great, thanks very much
<callnett> tsimpson: can u tell me wich linux i' m use now?
<Byron> Sphinx_away: spoke too soon
<kde185> hey grub2 is finding my CentOS partition when I run update-grub, but it isn't adding an option to the boot menu.  Is there a way to make it go ahead and add what needs to be added?
<tsimpson> callnett: what did you install?
<nicklas_> noone else has had the problem with sound not working in falsh?
<nicklas_> flash
<tsimpson> kde185: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Adding%20Entries%20to%20Grub%202 should have some info
<yofel> nicklas_: I heard others say they had it but don't know the solution right now
<callnett> tsimpson: ubuntu i think, but i dont know because i downoal from the net
<kaddi> lol, I'm on fire tonight. If anyone wanted to know the answer to my question "can I switch language for apt to get the output of apt-cache search in english?", simply run:LANG=en_GB.utf8 apt-cache search kaffeine. The only prerequisite is that the language is installed which you can check by using "locale -a", it'll give you all installed locales
<rafytafy> has anyone updated via adept from 8.04 to 9.10 using the internet option?
<kde185> nicklas_: I remember some people in the past having troubles with flash and pulseaudio.  I don't know if it's been fixed yet though
<tsimpson> callnett: did you go to ubuntu.com or kubuntu.org?
<nicklas_> thats too bad :-S
<callnett> tsimpson: ubuntu
<seige36> hey all anyone know how to troubleshoot lm-sensors?
<nicklas_> you guys think there will come a patch?
<tsimpson> callnett: then you most likely have gnome, is the application menu at the top? if so then it's gnome
<kde185> nicklas_: I can't remember what it is called, but installing some package would provide a pulseaudio backend or something.
<kaddi> rafytafy: you mean do consecutive upgrades from 8.04 to 9.10 using the update manager? I did that on my old laptop, worked well, although it took me 2 days to do all the consecutive upgrades, a reinstall would definitely have been quicker
<callnett> tsimpson: do u think is good idea to downoad kubuntu beside ubuntu?
<rafytafy> kaddi: any problems?
<tsimpson> callnett: if you want to install kubuntu, just install the "kubuntu-desktop" package from the package manager, that'll give you a full kubuntu install along side you ubuntu install
#kubuntu 2009-11-01
<rafytafy> kaddi: i have about 95 % kubuntu .deb packages with exception of Nexuiz which i used getdeb.com since they boot older versions
<callnett> tsimpson: Great
<callnett> tsimpson: do u know how can i do that?
<nicklas_> this is too bad, really want to use kubuntu, but i want sound in flash
<yofel> callnett: open synaptic and install 'kubuntu-desktop' like tsimpson said
<kaddi> rafytafy: only one which concerned the kernel and has since been fixed. I've been using karmic since alpha5, so I expected it to break really when I upgraded. Be sure to use the update-manager though cause I believe the syntax of the server names change somewhere in between. You get detailed upgrade instruction on the ubuntu-wiki
<nfrs> hi. I'm trying to completely remove pulseaudio from my system. uninstalled all packages that had "pulse" in them, but mplayer and other apps still attempt to use it for some reason, and it doesn't go away from the sound devices list. can anyone advise?
<nfrs> (karmic)
<zy> how do i use nepomuk/strigi? as in i know they are indexing my files, but how do i search them?
<yofel> nfrs: did you purge the packages? maybe the left-behind config files confuse them
<tsimpson> the ubuntu devs decided it was a good thing to patch all those apps to try pulseaudio first, some apps (like mplayer) can be set not to
<tsimpson> eg: mplayer -ao alsa ...
<nfrs> yofel: good idea. now I only need to find out which packages were there
<tsimpson> or put  "ao=alsa" in ~/.mplayer/config
<nfrs> tsimpson: what about alarm clock? it doesn't have such option
<rafytafy> kaddi: would you suggest i d/l and burn a kubuntu iso ( i have fast cable, not an issue ) and keep it as a (if something happens) disc?
<nfrs> will try
<tsimpson> nfrs: is it a gnome/gtk app?
<nfrs> tsimpson: kalarm
<kaddi> rafytafy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes I followed those instructions
<tsimpson> nfrs: make sure the system is set to prefer the sound device in system settings
<rafytafy> yeah i saw those, just wanted to see if anyone was successful in here
<yofel> nfrs: id *should* use whatever is set in system-settings->multimedia then
<nfrs> tsimpson: it is
<nfrs> yofel: well, it doesn't
<callnett> yofel: thank is very simple but how can i do it?
<yofel> nfrs: what is your issue with pulseaudio if I may ask? It works fine here
<callnett> yofel: synaptic?
<tsimpson> make sure it's set in all the categories
<nfrs> yofel: no sound
<nicklas_> i guess i simply have to accept that if i want to use kubunt, i will have to do without sound in flash at the moment
<nfrs> tsimpson: it is set in all categories
<yofel> callnett: I'm not sure how the gnome menu looks like exactly, but it should be system->administration->synaptic package manager
<yofel> nfrs: I had no sound too after pulse updates since it always muted the main output device, I had to unmute it using pavucontrol
<kaddi> rafytafy: you might want to yes, I've had issues with networkmanager.. I've been using wicd for a time and with every upgrade wicd was removed and networkmanager put back in place.So I had to revert that change to get back online and do the follow up updates. If you need additional packages or a working internet connection, a live-cd can be useful. Just make sure it works before you start. ;) (I assumed mine would work, but it was faulty. I only found
<kaddi> out two days ago, when I was trying to use it for some other reason though. :p )
<nfrs> tsimpson: setting "ao=alsa" worked for mplayer, but not for the alarm clock
<tsimpson> use "dpkg -l|grep pulse" to see if any packages have "rc" at the start of the line
<rafytafy> kaddi: funny you mention WICD, i have been using it on 8.04 for a few months now, I believe it is superior to n-m-kde
<tsimpson> that means that the config files are still there
<callnett> yofel: no synaptic menu in administration
<nfrs> yofel: I don't trust pulseaudio since 9.04, and I don't need it. want my alsa back!
<tsimpson> nfrs: then you can do "sudo dpkg --purge <list of packages>" to remove the config
<nfrs> tsimpson: do you know specific packages to purge?
<marcosRz> I wonder if kubuntu netbook edition works kool on 10.1" WSGA screen, or should I go for a 'normal' kde?
<nicklas_> LOL, fixed, i just needed to raise the PCM volume
<tsimpson> nfrs: no, I don't have any installed
<yofel> callnett: okay... seems that changed recently... give me a moment
<callnett> yofel: sorry sorry i got it
<kaddi> rafytafy: well just be aware that it will be removed with every upgrade, so you best just get yourself a deb right away from the packages.ubuntu.com website if you want to install it again. Supposedly nm improved a lot in karmic, but I haven't tried it, I'm happy with wicd :)
<yofel> callnett: ok :)
<nfrs> tsimpson: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio which isn't installed.
<rafytafy> kaddi: darn, that does not sound positive :( My biggest reason for wanting to ^ from 8.04 to 9.10 was to see if my mobo has lm-sensors ..i may just install it under live session and see if it picks up
<yofel> callnett: search for the kubuntu-desktop package and install it, it will then tell you that it has to install many other packages, that's ok
<kaddi> rafytafy: have you tried to upgrade lm-sensors.. the latest release should be available from their website, no?
<marcosRz> anyone?
<marcosRz> kubuntu netbook or normal for a 10.1" netbook?
<rafytafy> kaddi: i compiled new version last week...let me check if there is a newer one..good idea
<tsimpson> nfrs: it'll only work for the "rc" packages
<yofel> marcosRz: maybe the folks in #kubuntu-netbook know more, I use normal on my EeePC 1000H
<nfrs> tsimpson: "rc"?
<rafytafy> yeah i have 3.1.1 version, newest one :(
<kaddi> you might still wanna try the live-cd, one never knows (and I certainly don't since I have no clue about hardware :p)
<tsimpson> nfrs: the "rc" mean it's removed but configuration files still remain, lines from "dpkg -l|grep pulse" will start with "rc" in that case
<marcosRz> thanks yofel
<kaddi> rafytafy: and who knows you might actually like kde 4.3 and decide to upgrade ;)
<flying-sheep> hi
<kaddi> hi
<flying-sheep> i have this problem again: chnging the shortcut setting for "focus searchbar" is not remembered by konqueror.
<nfrs> tsimpson: purged everything, it *still* won't let me remove the output device from the multimedia configuratino
<SJr> Hmmmm since reinstalling Karmic my SWT applications like Vuze and Eclipse suck, and have this big blocky look to them, I've installed everything related to swt that I could think of but nothing is changing, any ideas? http://sjrx.net/pics/crap.png
<flying-sheep> if i close konqueror and reopen, it is reset
<nfrs> and the alarm clock still has no sound
<trampel> nfrs:  my humble observation is that pulseaudio either works (perfectly) for some; or not at all for others.  like me.  ...i *finally* gave up and went back to alsa.
<nfrs> trampel: that's what I'm trying to do. unsuccessfully
<nfrs> trampel: removed all packages (except libpulse0, which is hardwired), and still no luck
<trampel> remove all pulseaudio packages (except maybe libpulseaudio...), then install something like libsdl1.2debian-alsa and reboot ...good luck!
<nfrs> trampel: already tried that :(
<trampel> nfrs: you purged the pulseaudio packages too?  (to try to kill all the various configs)
<nfrs> trampel: yes
<kaddi> I'm having trouble with skype, I don't have any sound. And by this I mean I don't hear the ring from the incoming call nor do I hear the person talking at the other end, nor does she hear me.Obviously this is a problem with sound settings, but what do I have to fix?
<kaddi> and no sound isn't muted
<trampel> nfrs:  alsamixer and upped the pcm or whatever channel?
<flying-sheep> can somebody help me? i only find open bugs without workarounds!
<rafytafy> anyone in here using the MSI 790fx -gd70 mobo?
<nfrs> trampel: the sound is on. it works in some apps, and doesn't in others
<nfrs> trampel: mplayer attempts to use pulse by default
<trampel> nfrs:  ah... what "others"?  (amarok, maybe?)
<nfrs> trampel: kalarm
<nfrs> trampel: it used to work fine before upgrade to 9.10
<trampel> nfrs:  "mplayer -ao alsa"  or "mplayer -ao oss" ?
<nfrs> trampel: mplayer -ao alsa works
<nfrs> trampel: but kalarm doesn't have such option
<CPrgmSwR2> sound needs to improve on linux yet
<trampel> nfrs:  kalarm maybe beyond help... might be hardwared to pulse now
<trampel> nfrs:  "pulse is the future, and that's that."  ...is what i was told.
<nfrs> trampel: that would be stupid. there is the multimedia device configuration, so it should be flexible
<trampel> nfrs:  i quite agree...
<nfrs> ok, I'll reboot now
<nfrs> bb, if it doesn't work
<nfrs> thanks all for help
<Vlado9A3CY> hi everyone... just installed kubuntu 9.10, where can I edit grub? There is no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yofel> !grub2 | Vlado9A3CY
<ubottu> Vlado9A3CY: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> Vlado9A3CY: please see the wiki page on how to configure grub2
<Vlado9A3CY> thanks a lot ;)
<FewClues> Has anyone else had a problem with their touchpad being enabled by programs?
<trampel> Vlado9A3CY: in a nutshell, there are several files in /etc/grub.d that are edited & then be sure to do an update-grub  ...but there have been a lot of changes, worthy of study
<srynznfyra> hi
<Vlado9A3CY> trampel: thank you, I'm working on it :)
<FewClues> Are there rules for posting on #kubuntu?
<tsimpson> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tsimpson> see the /topic too
<FewClues> Thank yuo\
<trampel> (... grub2 seems to have tended to some of the *old* lilo behavior ...seems to me ...hmh )
<SJr> Hmmmm since reinstalling Karmic my SWT applications like Vuze and Eclipse suck, and have this big blocky look to them, I've installed everything related to swt that I could think of but nothing is changing, any ideas? http://sjrx.net/pics/crap.pn
<yofel> SJr: did you have gnome installed before? iirc swt uses gtk on linux (I'm not sure though)
<SJr> Yeah I did, yofel but I don't want to install all of gnome before, I tried installing some gtk libs, but I'm not sure which to install
<yofel> not sure either (I have full gnome installed as a secondary env).
<yofel> maybe you need to install kcm-gtk to set the gtk style?
<yofel> SJr: you can set it in system-settings->appearance then
<D-coy> o/
<Jevon> I have a question for the community of KDE users:
<Jevon> AM I the only person that dislikes KDE 4?
<marcosRz> Jevon: ?
<Jevon> just wondering
<marcosRz> Peopple are different, it's normal to have different tastes.
<ubuntu> ...
<marcosRz> :)
<ubuntu> I like kde4
<marcosRz> Some peopple like tiling wm, some gnome, some xfce, some kde..
<marcosRz> it's normal ;)
<Jevon> Wish there were a way to switch back to 3.5 without restarting
<ubuntu> but i'm still testing it to see if it is good
<Jevon> well, maybe you guys can help me to set it up similar to the old notalgic feeling I am missing then
<marcosRz> well
<marcosRz> KDE4 have all the things kde3 had...
<Jevon> well, I just now figured out how to show icons on the 'desktop' so one down
<marcosRz> thats easy ;)
<marcosRz> I hate that default behavior
<marcosRz> too
<Jevon> I also need to rework my wireless card it seems
<Shaxor> Hello, I want to set my time zone to my state (I live in the U.S) Is there a way to set it to the state of alabama? Or can it only be the states and time zones on the list?
<Jevon> pretty much stuck with the defaults
<Shaxor> Ahhh crap, is there away to go by my area code? lol
<Jevon> doubt it
<MaartenLx> Shaxor: It doesn't matter, still the same time. The reason there are some "special" selections such as Arizona is because they have no DST. Other then that.... pick the closest to your time zone and call it a day. I always pick Los Angeles, PST.
<billytwowilly> Hi, what's the normal file permissions set for a user in kubuntu in octal?
<tsimpson> for a regular file 0644
<Jevon> how do you move applets around in the panel on the bottom
<tsimpson> click the cashew in the bottom right
<chuyzoz> hello...
<chuyzoz> just a quick question, I just got karmic koala...
<chuyzoz> how do i enable desktop switching by scrolling with the mouse wheel whilst on the background ?
<billytwowilly> 644?
<chuyzoz> it on by default in the previous version, but i can't seem to find where to  toggle it ?
<chuyzoz> what  ?
<Jevon> now what in the world is this Akanodi
<Hydrant> what's the default kernel supposed to be for 9.10 ?
<yofel> Hydrant: 2.6.31-XX-generic, 2.6.31-14-generic right now
<Hydrant> hrrm... I did an upgrade and my kernel was held back to 2.6.28-11-generic
<Hydrant> it should be safe to just upgrade it via apt-get I would imagine?
<yofel> Hydrant: if the upgrade went fine otherwise certainly
<yofel> maybe it's installed and grub just failed to update the kernel list?
<Hydrant> yah, maybe... grub doesn't come up at boot
<Hydrant> linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic is installed
<Hydrant> I guess grub wasn't updated then
<yofel> Hydrant: do you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg? and is it listed in there?
<yofel> maybe something went wrong on the grub->grub2 upgrade
<Hydrant> hrrm...  I don't see a grub.conf there
<Hydrant> grub.cfg
<JBadger> Question
<yofel> Hydrant: do you have grub or grub-pc installed?
<Hydrant> grub is version 0.97-29ubuntu59
<Hydrant> and grub-common is 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu3
<Hydrant> just grub... dpkg -l | grep grub shows grub and grub-common
<yofel> hm... is the new kernel in your menu.lst?
<JBadger> when Hydrant is done
<Hydrant> nope
<yofel> JBadger: you can ask it anyway, maybe someone else knows the answer to your question too ;)
<yofel> Hydrant: ok, what does 'sudo update-grub' do?
<Hydrant> I didn't realize grub was updated at the same time
<JBadger> okay
<Hydrant> oddly it finds a bunch of kernek versions, and says its generating a new menu.lst, but it hasn't put the new kernel inside it
<JBadger> I am doing an upgrade to 9.10 and my dsl did a burp.  Then when I reached to reset the dsl modem I seem to have pulled the power cord on the computer, so the question is what is the best way to resume.  For now I did sudo apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade
<yofel> Hydrant: so the menu.lst is still the same?
<Hydrant> yah, still 9.04 entries
<yofel> o.O
<Hydrant> and don't see the new kernel
<Hydrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/202009
<Hydrant> trying to update to grub2 to see if this fixes things
<yofel> Hydrant: you might find something useful on the grub2 wiki page then
<yofel> I can't think of anything right now
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> you could ask in #grub though, maybe they can help you
<Hydrant> yah, most likely this is an ubuntu-related issue
<Hydrant> for instance, if grub2 is default why wasn't grub upgraded?
<Hydrant> okay, gonna reboot and see if my manual upgrade of grub worked
<Jevon> next question: How do I access my Vista partition. There used to be a nice little button on the menu that let me see the system:
<JBadger> good luck Hydrant
<yofel> Jevon: dolphin shows my ntfs partitions in the sidebar here
<Jevon> I kave konqueror
<Jevon> figured it out
<Hydrant> okay, manually upgrading worked
<Hydrant> I wonder how much else silently screwed up.... is there an install sanity check or something that will ensure the upgrade is smooth ?
<Hydrant> did anyone else's fonts suck after upgrading?  I trashed .kde and set things up fresh, but my fonts look pretty crappy... very tiny and I think antialiasing isn't working
<JBadger> Hydrant: I am going though an upgrade now
<Hydrant> I'm doing a fresh install on my laptop
<JBadger> yofel: do you think I should ask my question again?
<yofel> JBadger: sry, forgot about you while talking to Hydrant...
<JBadger> that's okay
<yofel> check if the repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list are set to karmic
<yofel> if they are, either run apt-get dist-upgrade, or I would prefer aptitude full-upgrade
<yofel> and 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' if neccessary
<JBadger> yes they are
<JBadger> synaptic okay after that
<yofel> JBadger: so the upgrade was killed while still downloading the packages?
<JBadger> well I'll wait for the download to get down
<JBadger> yes
<JBadger> s/down/done/
<Hydrant> turned on antialiasing and things are good... but still, things seem a lot smaller than I remember :-S
<yofel> then running aptitude  full-upgrade should be fine after that, even update-manager should be fine, but since I always use the command line I can't really tell
<yofel> Hydrant: are the dpi settings right? font size right?
<Hydrant> fonts are all 8pt or 9pt
<JBadger> well as said I am running apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade for now, when that is done I think I will either run apt-get, upgrade manager or synaptic, thanks yofel
<yofel> JBadger: one more thing: if you really try update-manager, don't use it if it proposes to do a 'partial upgrade'. That has a tendency to go horribly wrong.
<yofel> and for upgrades you should make sure to have the kubuntu-desktop package installed
<JBadger> okay noted on a post-it
<Hydrant> I like the new automatic crash report thingee
<Hydrant> my system just exploded with an 80mb core dump which is now being uploaded
<Hydrant> hopefully people actually look at the generated reports
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed. good luck folks ;)
<JBadger> well, goodnight, bed sounds like a good idea
<GinoMan_> what do you do if apt is locked but no program is running that uses it?
<robinp_> GinoMan_: reboot ?
<GinoMan_> is that the only thing?
<release> GinoMan_: i think there is a lockfile somewhere - in /var or something
<trampel> GinoMan_: "apt"..what?  is there a standard executable named "apt" and how do you know it's "locked"?
<GinoMan_> ..... trampel: the advanced package management system thinks that it's not the only instance of itself running and thus refuses to run even though it is in fact the only instance of itself running
<trampel> GinoMan_: what does "ps -ef | grep apt" look like?  anything marked <defunct> or such-like?
<GinoMan_> root      7122  4237  0 Oct30 ?        00:00:05 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<GinoMan_> nothing marked defunct
<robinp> how do i mark a bug against the kubuntu installer ?
<trampel> GinoMan_: seems likely that something like an apt-get update has become wedged while accessing the net, perhaps?
<GinoMan_> so how do I "unwedge" it
<trampel> GinoMan_: you could always try rebooting...
<GinoMan_> sudo kill -9 <psid of apt process>
<GinoMan_> that would also work
<asobi> why can't i compress files into rar archive?
<GinoMan_> because you fail (j/k)
<GinoMan_> no... what command are you using
<asobi> um using ark via gui
<asobi> created new rar file
<asobi> tried using add
<asobi> how would i do it via command?
<tsimpson> make sure you have rar installed
<_nix_> Hello everybody, I've just installed 9.10 and it seems I'm unable to switch to the text consoles that are available on pressing ctrl-alt-f(1-6).  Is it just me or we really dropped that functionality?
<asobi> i can unrar...
<seige36> does anyone know how to setup lm sensors with sensors-detect?
<BiosElement> _nix_: It works for me. If it's not working for you it's probably a bug with your system.
<tsimpson> asobi: "rar" is for creating rar files, "unrar" extracts them
<asobi> i am trying to create one
<asobi> i have a folder of pictures
<asobi> like to make a rar file out of it
<pepee> hi
<pepee> I need this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230330 (post 1 and 7 to 9)
<asobi> what's the command? rar file1,file2, file3, etc?
<pepee> sudo adduser yourusername disk  <- doesn't work for me
<asobi> wait
<asobi> it unrar installed separately from rar?
<asobi> i can unrar, i assumed i can rar as well...
<Hydrant> okay... new problem... no sound in firefox after the upgrade to karmic... wtf?
<_nix_> BiosElement: hmm, /etc/inittab is missing on my system. I assume the file is present on your system? thanks for your response
<pepee> asobi, use tar czvf NewFile.tar.gz files
<pepee> Hydrant, do you mean "flash"?
<asobi> how do i list the files?
<Hydrant> indeed
<pepee> Hydrant, try reinstalling it
<asobi> and is there an easier way? i have 100+ files...not going to type them all...
<dmartinezc> ok
<pepee> asobi, for example: tar czvf NewFile.tgz *.txt
<tsimpson> asobi: why do you need to rar
<tsimpson> ?
<asobi> backup
<pepee> will compress all .txt files
<asobi> hmm
<tsimpson> there are other formats, like tar.gz or zip
<tsimpson> easier to use
<pepee> I don't know how to use rar to compress
<dmartinezc> Hydrant: check the PCM option in the sound options
<asobi> but how can i differentiate pictures
<asobi> ok
<asobi> how do i use zip
<tsimpson> ark support tar.gz
<pepee> but you can install winrar in winr
<pepee> *wine
<_nix_> I never had any spare money to pay for rar :(
<tsimpson> winrar supports tar.gz in windows, so you may as well go for the easy way
<pepee> rar is freeware
<_nix_> Oh? It wasn't sometime ago.
<pepee> I need this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230330 (post 1 and 7 to 9)
<Hydrant> reinstalling flash did nothing
<pepee> and btw there's a command "rar" in linux but it's difficult to learn
<tsimpson> apt says it's shareware, not freeware
<asobi> hydrant, you have to link it
<asobi> google it
<tsimpson> winrar is shareware, but you don't _have_ to register it
<pepee> well, I'm too lazy to learn to use it
<tsimpson> it just bugs you every time it starts
<Hydrant> asobi: link what
<asobi> i am not sure
<asobi> google it
<asobi> i had the same problem before
<asobi> so rar and unrar are totally different
<asobi> >.<
<asobi> will read on it
<pepee> asobi, man rar  and   man unrar
<Hydrant> dmartinezc: the PCM sound option in firefox?  Or do you mean ensuring it's not muted in kmix ?
<pepee> for extracting: unrar x file.rar
<asobi> oh
<asobi> rar not installed
<dmartinezc> in the mixer
<asobi> >.<
<asobi> but unrar is
<FloodBotK2> asobi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hydrant> okay, got it working
<pepee> :(
<pepee> help!
<_nix_> pepee: adding yourself to the "disk" group isn't working?
<pepee> nope
<pepee> it still keep changing the permissions
<_nix_> pepee: I assume the device permissions are 660 with "root" and "disk" assigned as the owner and group when you begin?
<pepee> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2009-10-31 21:09 /dev/sda1
<tsimpson> once you change you groups you _need_ to logout and in again for it to take effect
<_nix_> pepee: understand that the device nodes under /dev/ are created dynamically and changing permissions on them won't have the expected persistance.
<_nix_> pepee: ahh yes, you do need to relogin for the group change to take into effect.
<pepee> tsimpson, already did that
<pepee> logout from kde? restart the machine?
<tsimpson> you should not need to reboot, just make sure you totally logout
<_nix_> pepee: hmm, so when you type the command "id" on the terminal it lists the "disk" group for you as well?
<pepee> i restarted it, but still not changes
<pepee> _nix_, yes
<pepee> 6(disk)
<_nix_> pepee: that should allow you read/write access to the device mentioned
<miguel> HOLA
<Guest91454> HI
<_nix_> pepee: though i personally wouldn't prefer to have a user process with raw r/w access on a block device
<pepee> well, the problem is that if I change the permissions, something reverses them
<pepee> Guest19106, #ubuntu-es compañero ;)
<tsimpson> pepee: you've been told that everything in /dev is generated at boot
<Guest91454> HAY ALGUIEN K HABLE ESPAÑOL
<Guest91454> ?
<tsimpson> so you turn off your computer and the files are gone, so no permissions
<tsimpson> !es | Guest91454
<ubottu> Guest91454: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest91454> GRACIAS
<_nix_> pepee: you shouldn't need to change the permissions once you're in the "disk" group. try running virtualbox(?) to see if it works. Please make note that having raw r/w access as a user is not considered safe.
<tsimpson> well, it is needed on CD/DVD devices
<pepee> tsimpson, yes, but I mean it changes shortly after trying to boot the vm
<_nix_> tsimpson: there's a different group called "cdrom" for that :)
<tsimpson> _nix_: ok, but what if a user wants to format a USB stick ;)
<tsimpson> actually, there is plugdev, never mind :p
<_nix_> tsimpson: heh
<tsimpson> being in "disk" saves me typing kdesudo/sudo, so maybe I'm just lazy
<pepee> _nix_, I know it's risky, but I don't other way to get vbox working
<pepee> and know it says "error loading operative system"
<pepee> some time ago I was booting the vm as root, and it worked
<_nix_> I just realised that I don't know how to format a usb stick outside command line. ...
<tsimpson> I'm sure a partitioner can do it, but not as quickly as knowing your way around mkfs
<_nix_> Wow guys, how do you format a usb stick anyway? A quick look around the menus didn't have anything.
<pepee> _nix_, I don't know
<pepee> and btw, automount is not working for me
<_nix_> pepee: having yourself in the "disk" group provides you raw accesss to the block device. If that isn't working for your program my best guess is that it needs something else..
<pepee> hmm well, i will try to find what is the problem
<_nix_> I guess BiosElement fell asleep. Can anybody else confirm if Ctrl+Alt+f1 is working right?
<lizzzy> I can't get flash audio to work on kubuntu 9.10 :(
<pepee> _nix_, it works for me (it shows tty1)
<_nix_> pepee: ahh thanks, not working for me :(
<pepee> lizzzy, check the PCM option in kmix, or try reinstalling flash
<maverick_> hi guys
<pepee> _nix_, problems the with graphic card?
<lizzzy> pepee: THe flash video works fine. Will check PCM now
<pepee> hi maverick_
<maverick_> i've got a problem
<maverick_> on my internal mic
<lizzzy> Oh wow. It seems the PCM was the problem!
<lizzzy> Thanks, pepee :)
<maverick_> i'm using acer 4736Z
<maverick_> anybody who can help me
<maverick_> hi lizzy
<genu> Hey I'm trying to modify a plasmoid...and i'm supposed add a few lines to the code...http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Facebook?content=106752 ...where is the file I need to modify though?
<maverick_> hi lizzzy
<maverick_> elaborate please
<_nix_> pepee: Its an old intel onboard controller.
<maverick_> what should i do?
<lizzzy> hey maverick_ , it'd working now!
<pepee> lizzzy, "<dmartinezc> Hydrant: check the PCM option in the sound options"
<lizzzy> :)
<pepee> so thank dmartinezc :)
<pepee> *give thanks to dmartinezc
<pepee> _nix_, try the last intel drivers
<pepee> the FOS ones
<pepee> well, I suppose they are in karmic
<_nix_> pepee: I'm really sorry but it seems my keyboard is the culprit, kinda funny huh? lol
<pepee> haha
<_nix_> So how do I make it work with the RIGHT alt key? the left one is almost dead.
<pepee> _nix_, xmodmap
<pepee> I had to change the ESC key because it was not working
<_nix_> Ahh, I'll take a look at thank. Thank you.
<pepee> _nix_, for example: xmodmap -e 'keycode 127 = Escape'; xmodmap -e 'keycode 9 = Pause Break'
 * _nix_ nods.
<callnett> hello agagin
<callnett> somebody know how can i get ubuntu studio?
<pepee> bye ppl
<pepee> thanks
<callnett> somebody know how can i get ubuntu studio?
<skreech> !ubuntustudio | callnett
<ubottu> callnett: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Byron> I'm trying to edit a file in the /tmp directory, but the change to '#! /bin/bash' keeps reverting to /bin/sh
<Byron> It's a pecl install for ssh2
<callnett> thanks
<jimmy_> hi everyone!
<nomopofomo> if i want to wipe my drive completely i can use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda is that correct? do i need to add anythingabout block size? or can i omit that
<dtchen> well, that's one way.
<dtchen> I recommend using shred.
<dtchen> probably 3 passes is sufficient
<nomopofomo> it's not for hiding stuff
<nomopofomo> it's for reinitializing the drive
<dtchen> there isn't any discernable difference
<maverick_> hi guys
<maverick_> my front mic still not working
<maverick_> acer 4736z
<maverick_> anybody who can help me
<maverick_> help plsss.
<dtchen> more info plsss
<skreech> hi jimmy_
<xandinho> This is my first time in with this software
<MaartenLx> I haven't tried Kubuntu since 8.04, and yeah.... I like it too.
<MaartenLx> I am really hoping the US mirror speeds up soon.... :/
<skreech> xandinho: Welcome to Kubuntu :)
<xandinho> Thank you. I am Brazilian and my English is not so good. : )
<dtchen> MaartenLx: use another mirror, of course...
<MaartenLx> dtchen: Yeah... I could, but I am in the middle of a big apt-get and don't want to start over :P
<skreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nomopofomo> about how long will it take dd to fill my 300gb hd with 0s?
<skreech> If you would like to speak in Portugese :)
<skreech> MaartenLx: Start over?
<MaartenLx> its almost done I think :P
<skreech> MaartenLx: It will pick up exactly where it left off
<MaartenLx> heh thanks skreech - found a much much faster mirror
<skreech> MaartenLx: Enjoy
<Hanumaan> how to install kubuntu using USB ? I don't have cd Drive ..
<MaartenLx> Hanumaan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - although for Ubuntu, I am sure it is virtually identical for the K version :)
<skreech> !usb | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kgeek> how to open c:/ directory if i m using wine in kubuntu 9.01
<kgeek> how to open c:/ directory if i m using wine in kubuntu 9.10
<kgeek> /me help help
 * kgeek help 
<skreech> kgeek: Hello?
<Paulo> good morning
<kgeek> skreech: hi..
<skreech> Hi Paulo
<skreech> kgeek: what's up?
<raavan> Hello. I'm here from ubuntu.
<kgeek> skreech: can u help me for accessing c:/ of wine
<skreech> raavan: Welcome from .. a concept
<Paulo> i don't know this is the first time i'm in
<skreech> kgeek: what do you mean?
<kgeek> skreech: how to open c:/ directory if i m using wine in kubuntu 9.01 have u ever used WINE
<raavan> I meant i'm here from ubuntu-desktop
<kgeek> raavan: so wat
<skreech> kgeek: Yes but I don't know what you want in c:
<raavan> I'm planning to shift to kde.
<skreech> raavan: ah ok Not sure why that matters :)
<skreech> Welcome :)
<MaartenLx> I think I figured out the problem there, as it is the same here. The icon starts .wine/dosdevices/c: - but wants to start in the path Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: - so there is probably a variable wrong there. I suppose you can move the .wine folder over to Documents, or change the variable to /home/user instead of /home/user/Documents.
<raavan> how to use firefox better?
<skreech> raavan: Better?
<skreech> MaartenLx: More like a vaeiable missing
<MaartenLx> probably
<kgeek> skreech: i want to paste some file in my installed directory of WINE
<kgeek> skreech: i m nt able to browse it
<skreech> kgeek: it's in ~/.wine
<MaartenLx> kgeek, are you using the icon in the launcher menu or are you browsing to it manually using a file manager or terminal?
<kgeek> skreech: .wine is nt there ...
<MaartenLx> .wine is hidden ;) that's why its got a . in front of it. By default it may not show
<kgeek> MaartenLx: i m trying from both but nt able to access
<MaartenLx> however, if you type cd .wine you'll get there
<skreech> kgeek: press ^H
<kgeek> MaartenLx: i have tried it ..but nt .wine is nt there
<MaartenLx> have you actually installed wine? lol :P
<kgeek> skreech: the srror i m getting is "unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/kgeek/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist."
<kgeek> *error
<kgeek> MaartenLx: wat a joke .lolzz ha
<MaartenLx> kgeek: That is not where it is. It is in /home/kgeek/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<skreech> kgeek: what are you using? A terminal or dolphin?
<skreech> raavan: what is better ?
<kgeek> skreech: this error i m getting when i m using dolphin
<MaartenLx> its not in the Documents folder, the icon in the launcher menu is wrong by default. ;)
<skreech> kgeek: Right in dolphin press ^l
<skreech> type ~/.wine
<kgeek> k le me try
<capcom> buongiorno
<skreech> brb
<kgeek> skreech: thnxx
<capcom> compliments to the developers of the jaunty->karmic migration tool.. this time it worked for the first time without errors or major problems. well done :)
<raavan> what are the qt alternates of firefox and open office and other common programs
<MaartenLx> Hmm! I seem to have lost the dual desktop switcher icon from my taskbar.... where could that have gone now....
<bbeck> raavan: firefox -> konqueror, rekonq, arora; Open Office -> KOffice
<raavan> Feels polished
<raavan> anything for package management? KPackageKit asked me password in gtk
<dwidmann> and I just crashed ubiquity on my first try :(
<easylife> The new release is great!Now I have more reasons to use kde instead of Gnome
<easylife> I like it
<dwidmann> hmmm, it looks like ubiquity will crash every single time if I click "skip" when it's configuring apt :(
<easylife> oh ,sorry. what's ubiquity? I've never used it.
<dwidmann> Kubuntu's graphical installer .. on the live CD/DVD
<Roasted> Does anybody have Kubuntu 9.10 running virtually in the latest version of Virtualbox?
<MaartenLx> no, but I was thinking of downloading virtual box for a Windows install. ;)
<easylife> oh,I updated my os  to kubuntu9.10 using gnome's apt graphic-front
<tred> anyone know a channel for vnc issues? im running headless and hav a few minor issues
<easylife> does everyone really like amarok?
<bigbrovar_> easylife> I do I think they are doing a great job
<bigbrovar_> easylife> most of the missing features in 1.4x are been added to 2 and its generally more stable (but am a mpd + sonata person)
<doktor> hi
<doktor> ı have a problem
<easylife> but I think it's too fat! And the panel that displaying  irc script is not beautiful
<doktor> herhangi biri var mı yardım edbilecek?
<MaartenLx> I like Quassel actually, never heard of it before until this week
<MaartenLx> doktor: English.
<doktor>  ı know a little english ok
<doktor> my problem is voice
<easylife> I have a problem .My google calender can't automatic login.
<easylife> it says "your browser's cookie functionality is turned off." how can i turn it on?
<Shaxor> Hey
<Shaxor> I saw this video about kubuntu and each desktop had its own set of widgets, How do I get my desktop to do the same
<tred> i think u have to switch to the second desktop and add the widgets there, but i havent tried it yet
<tred> nope, that doesnt work
<Shaxor> It doesn't work?
<Shaxor> its not on by default?
<tred> it sems the widgets are global, but maybe there is a plasma setting to change that, i havent looked yet, just getting used to plasma myself
<Shaxor> same here
<Roey> hello..  I get a message from KDE when booting X that "some sound devices" are disconnected.  What am I missing here?
<seige36> hey all can someone help me start the daap plugin in rhythmbox?
<Peace-> hey guys
<Peace-> i have a problem i can't find this stuff
<Peace-> kdelibs-experimentals
<Peace-> it should be on repository
<Peace-> but on karmic i can't find out
<tred> isnt that a repository option in synaptic?
<Roey> and when I run 'alsamixer' as non-root, I get 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Roey> '
<Peace-> Roey: that means you have a problem with alsa and your audio card
<Roey> ah.
<Peace-> your could try to install again alsa
<Roey> When I was on Intrepid, before installing Karmic, it worked fine
<Peace-> of couse
<Roey> when I run alsamixer with sudo, it runs fine too
<Peace-> a lots of guys had problem with karmic and audio
<Roey> aaaaah
<Peace-> Roey: mm
<Peace-> ok
<Roey> did their problems share a common reason?
<Peace-> you maybe are not on audio group?
<Roey> ah!
<Roey> that's it!
<Roey> I *knew* there had to be something
<Peace-> sudo adduser $USER audio
<Roey> thanks  :)
<Roey> should I log out of KDE and startx again?
<Roey> (to get it to take effect)
<Peace-> you should
<Roey> alright.  BRB.
<Roey> *thanks*
<Peace-> np
<Shaxor> I saw this video about kubuntu and each desktop had its own set of widgets, How do I get my desktop to do the same. Im asking again
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> i think you have to zoon out
<bigbrovar_> I noticed something strange. am still technically using the RC version of karmic+ latest update (even though i have seen no updates since like a week before karmic final) packagekit has this bug where it crashes if i try to using it to edit my source.list however the livecd of the final karmic doesnt have this bug
<Peace-> with CTRL   -
<Peace-> then you have to add activity
<bigbrovar_> plus i feel the graphic on the livecd of the final release is smoother than what i get on the RC+latest updates. is this a classic case of greener on the other side?
<ilter> Hello i've a question about codecs? Is there any codecs for dragon player. I'm watching divx but it's viewing isn't good.
<Peace-> ilter: you have to install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace-> that's all
<seige36> hey all can someone help me start the daap plugin in rhythmbox? Unable to activate plugin DAAP Music Sharing
<Peace-> rhythmbox?
<Peace-> is not kde application
<seige36> like amarok
<ilter> how can i install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Peace-> you shoudl go on #ubuntu
<seige36> no it works on kde
<Peace-> !medibuntu | ilter
<ubottu> ilter: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<seige36> im running karmic
<Peace-> seige36: here your will not find out a lots of people using a gtk stuff
<Peace-> *lot
<seige36> thanks ill try there then
<seige36> ill let you know what i find out :)
<ilter> Thank you now i'll try it.
<Roey> Peace-:  hey thanks, that's it!
<Roey> :)
<Peace-> Roey:  :) very well
<Roey> So.
<Roey> why isn't the default user added to the audio group upon installation??
<Roey> (I installed from the alternate CD, btw, since I have raid)
<Peace-> have you upgraded?
<Peace-> fresh installation ?
<Peace-> if is a fresh installation that sound strange
<Roey> fresh installation.  And for that matter, why is raid such a big deal that it merits its own separate (gui-less) CD?  Can't the desktop CD recognize a softraid1?
<Peace-> here it works fine
<Roey> ah.
<Peace-> i have just checked
<Peace-> i am on audio group here
<Peace-> Roey: have you created a new user i hope
<Roey> than the default one?  I mean, I named it of course
<Peace-> when you use kde you should always , this is my experience , delete or rename alwayts $HOME/.kde
<Roey> how come?
<Roey> I thought I could keep it
<dorins> Hi *. I disabled bluetooth service, yet somehow it gets restarted when resuming from suspend. Anyone else having this problem?
<Roey> since it is still kde4.
<Peace-> that solves a lots of problems expecially if kde version is changed
<Roey> of course, I lost my wallpape rbackground for some reason.
<Roey> ahhhhh
 * Peace- is italian and :S wtf is learning english supporting kubuntu lol
<dtchen> for Kubuntu and Xubuntu, it certainly would be a bug if the default user is not in @audio
<Roey> oh, btw, I used to have it a while back where the system timeout was set to 0 somewhere in /etc/pam.d/login*  if you (locally) put in three wrong password attempts.  Do you have any information on how to do this?
<Roey> hola dtchen  :)
<Roey> dtchen:  yeah that's what I experienced.
<Roey> (with the alternate disc)
<dtchen> for Ubuntu, PulseAudio handles @audio access via ConsoleKit, so there's no need for the default user to be in @audio per se
<Roey> er I had to add it
<Roey> then it magically worked.
<Peace-> i have installed by alpha5 disk
<Peace-> normal cd
<Peace-> and i am on the audio group
<Peace-> but i have added a new ultra fresh user
<Shaxor> I saw this video about kubuntu and each desktop had its own set of widgets, How do I get my desktop to do the same. Im asking again lol All i want to know is if im able to do it or if the removed it
<Peace-> Shaxor: i said before go on the desktop
<Peace-> Shaxor: press CTRL -
<Peace-> that shpuld zoom out
<Peace-> then....add activity
<Shaxor> Ahh okay sorry I missed that, Thank you so much Peace
<Peace-> then you have to configure plasma
<Peace-> ther eis the opion
<Peace-> -.-''
<Peace-> there is the option
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> !upgrade | ilter
<ubottu> ilter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tred> any idea why repeating keys stops when using vnc?
<bigbrovar_> Peace-> hey do u have this bug in karmic where kpackagekit crashes when u try to edit sources ?
<kblin> hi folks
<Peace-> bigbrovar_: no
<Peace-> bigbrovar_: i have kde 4.3.2
<bigbrovar_> Peace-> same here on karmic?
<Peace-> karmic user here without problems with kpackagekit
<pargari> hi
<bigbrovar_> Peace-> seems i should do a clean install of the final version then, since am still running RC+latest updates and i couldnt reproduce the crash when i tried the final release on RC
<bigbrovar_> in a live session
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> you should got thestable with the latest updated
<Peace-> -d.-''
<Peace-> updates
<Peace-> i was on alpha5 then with updates i was on beta then in rc and now in stable
<miquel> -
<kblin> I just upgraded my system to to karmic and it seems that it doesn't load my LVM anymore so it fails to boot
<kblin> known issue?
<bigbrovar_> Peace-> just happened again  here is the debug errors http://pastebin.com/m14eaefd3
<Peace-> bigbrovar_: mm here , and i must rewrite here, it doesn't crash. you could get a bad system , i mean unstable because of some problems with upgrading or bad installation or whaterver
<Peace-> i suggest to open a bug report
<Peace-> or try to install a new fresh kubuntu with a new fresh user
<Peace-> then if you can see again the problem for sure it's a bug
<bigbrovar_> Peace> will do that thanks
<Peace-> np
<machiel> hello everybody, I have a question. I'm using epiphany as a browser, and I downloaded a kubuntu iso, but I can't find it. When I check where the downloads are placed it is in "filesystem" And my rootpartitition has shrunked with 700 mb, exactly the download. But I can't find it. Anyone any idea
<Peace-> of couse you can not find out
<Peace-> kubuntu uses konqueror like browser
<tred> use the file browser to do a wildcard search for .iso
<Peace-> kubuntu iso i think has only qt-software
<kgeek_> Peace-: do some tweaks with the toolbar   of ur browser(epiphany) u willl be able to find the download location
<machiel> downloadlocation is "filesystem" according toolbar. No specification whatsoever.
<eagles0513875> are there any gui based ssh tunnelrs available in the repositories?
<phoenix_> hi all! Can you help me? I've just installed kubuntu 9-10 and trying to install drivers for my nvidia. i open window "devices drivers", press Activate button, and nothing happans...
<eagles0513875> phoenix_: you can also install the driver via commandline
<tred> eagle, is squid ssh?
<eagles0513875> phoenix_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 i believe the package name is
<eagles0513875> tred: no its proxy server
<phoenix_> ok, thanks
<tred> i know gadmin-tools does squid and vpn
<kgeek_> phoenix_: yaa eagles0513875 said is quite correct ..
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> i know there is http://www.darrenalbers.com/gstm/ but its for ancient breezy and dapper
<eagles0513875> and im having issues compiling it from source
<FryPan> anyone alive can help me?
<eagles0513875> im here
<eagles0513875> not sure if i can help ya or not until i know your issue
<FryPan> kk.  you know anything about a persistant FS install?
<Peace-> ?
<eagles0513875> FryPan: you talking about persistent install on usb
<Peace-> why people uses  with shortcut
<Peace-> like FS
<eagles0513875> and im guessing fs = flash storage such as usb drives
<FryPan> no.  someone has my FS hooked
<eagles0513875> file system hooked
<FryPan> yeah, even after format
<eagles0513875> im not sure
<FryPan> even after new hard drive, motherboard,
<FryPan> router
<eagles0513875> not sure FryPan :(
<FryPan> you think a monitor or possibly a graphics card ram could do it?
<FryPan> NVRAMtool says my nvram is configured in mac
<eagles0513875> could possibly im not sure FryPan
<FryPan> could you do a port scan of me?  and let me know what it shows for you?
<FryPan> familiar at all with lsat?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8212272#post8212272  seems really weird the permissions setup
<FryPan> thats my scan
<FryPan> all my self scan shows is port 6000 [xorg] open
<delpaul_> есть проблема с сетью в 9.10 может кто решил, не грузится ни один сайт, по локалке вижу всех но сайт с локалки не грузится
<eagles0513875> delpaul: what language do you need
<Peace-> delpaul_: here is english room
<eagles0513875> FryPan: ports only get open when needed otherwise they are always closed
<delpaul_> :))))
<eagles0513875> FryPan: do a netstat -a the ip of the machine your on
<Peace-> !russian | delpaul_
<ubottu> delpaul_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kubuntik> У меня есть проблемка: Видюха ATI 48хх серии. Скачал с сайта радеона следующие дрова http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English . Следуя статье  http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_ati остановился на 1
<kubuntik>  шаге, т.к. нет пакетов libstdc++5. Что делать?
<eagles0513875> kubuntik: english only here bro. what language do you need
<Peace-> !english | kubuntik
<ubottu> kubuntik: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<raphael> good morning
<Peace-> good morning
<raphael> Peace-: I'd like to mount a LVM2 volume
<raphael> Peace-: Do you know how it works?
<Peace-> i am sorry i hav no idea of what is LVM2
<raphael> ok
<raphael> me too, but I think that's part of the problem
<eagles0513875> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<eagles0513875> !lvm2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm2
<raphael> eagles0513875: Thank you
<eagles0513875> no problem raphael
<raphael> eagles0513875: I've read a lvm howto and the operation described does not work
<raphael> eagles0513875: do you know anything about lvm?
<eagles0513875> no i dont raphael :( as i only have one drive in my machine
<sasa_> hello there
<sasa_> lot of people in here
<sasa_> :)
<Sqyber> where i can add "activity bar" applet to taskbar on kubuntu notebook edition
<sasa_> everybody sleeps
<sasa_> :)
<sasa_> i am not sure because i am using desktop version
<sasa_> i have problem with this indicator display
<sasa_> because it doesn't work
<tred> what does it display?
<sasa_> nothing
<sasa_> it is just standing
<tred> what should it display?
<sasa_> that and do nothing
<sasa_> it should be like new
<sasa_> gadget
<sasa_> which displays
<sasa_> pop up
<sasa_> messages
<FloodBotK2> sasa_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tred> which widget?
<sasa_> indicator display
<tred> what kind of messages?
<sasa_> what do you mean?
<tred> what is name of gadget?
<sasa_> this is widget i am talking about
<sasa_> and name of it
<sasa_> is Indicator display
<tred> i have not sen that one, let me look again
<tred> *seen
<sasa_> it is default on Kubuntu 9.10 now. see that little envelope
<tred> i see it now
<sasa_> in right bottom of the screen
<sasa_> that should displays when you receive new message on pidgin or quassel or some other messanger and right now it doesn't work
<tred> i have it running now but not sure how it works either, hehe
<sasa_> actually, it doesn't give me any menu even when i click with right mouse button
<tred> send me msg here and let me see if mine works
<FryPan> anyone know anything about a persistant FS ?
<FryPan> like a unwanted cloudfs install?
<FryPan> or a boot option that would give someone a fighting chance at a fresh install?  lol
<rhkfin> Anyone else had problems making Kaffeine play DVD on Karmic? It tries to read /dev/dvd that doesn't exists. Dragonplayer works ok (but it's limited vs. kaffeine..)
<FryPan> VLC ftw
<Pete_R> Hi people! How can i install drivers for Broadcom wireless card? Hardware drivers doesn't work :|
<rhkfin> Anyone know why Kaffeine lost its settings -menu?
<FryPan> synaptic?
<FryPan> hah
<djd92l> Hello! A friend of mine experiences random freezes on his system. It does not matter what he do or when he does something. The complete machine is frozen and I can't even restart it using ssh or a similar application. That problem began to happen as he installed Kubuntu 9.04 and it still continues to happen until now in Kubuntu 9.10. The thing I do not understand is, that this problem *not* accour in ArchLinux even if he uses the exact same driver
<djd92l>  version (2.9.0). Does anyone know how to solve that problem?
<FryPan> maybe a problem with the install, possibly a problem with his hardware eg. motherboard or cpu
<FryPan> has he tried reinstalling?
<FryPan> has he tried mesuring his temps and stuff?
<FryPan> possibly his cpu is overheating
<djd92l> FryPan: yes. that problem started from the moment we installed kubuntu 9.04 (that was neccessary because of the wlan support)
<zeelot> hey guys, was wondering what key combination I have to press for the desktop widgets to show ? want a simple way to show/hide them
<FryPan> and he ran like windows before?
<FryPan>  If all your screenlets are set to be sticky, switching to another desktop will do somewhat that. I don't know if hotkeys are setup for that, on mine, its Ctrl-Alt-Left and Ctrl-Alt-Right.
<djd92l> FryPan: Also i exclude a hardware fault, because everything works fine (on the hardware side) in ArchLinux. Yes, he has installed Windows simultanous.
<FryPan> hmm maybe a problem with the media
<zeelot> FryPan: was that to me?
<FryPan> zeelot yes
<djd92l> lol
<FryPan> CTR-ALT-D will show desktop
<zeelot> ah so you have ctrl-alt-left to switch desktop?
<FryPan> but hide ur screenlets
<FryPan> yar
<zeelot> yea that doesn't hide windows for me =(
<zeelot> same with left/right
<FryPan> djd ubuntu is so much less stressful than windows
<FryPan> i would try a fresh install with different media
<FryPan> maybe try not installing acpi or lacpi
<djd92l> FryPan: I know that :)
<FryPan> noacpi nolacpi in boot args
<FryPan> zeelot you cant be in a media, like this chat box to hit that hotkey
<zeelot> how can I configure ctrl+alt+left to switch desktops?
<FryPan> but you can always set ur own hotkeys
<zeelot> hmm
<FryPan> sec
<FryPan> you find ur keyboard layout menu?
<zeelot> mm?
<FryPan> should be like >system>settings
<zeelot> I'm there
<FryPan> then like shortcuts for switching layout
<FryPan> im on karmic so its not really same as jaunty
<zeelot> I'm on karmic too
<FryPan> just open ur shortcut menu and type keyboard
<FryPan> and see if anything pops up
<FryPan> i have a whole host of options on karmic
<zeelot> what shortcut menu
<FryPan> like ur "start menu"
<FryPan> are you on karmic?
<FryPan> \
<zeelot> yes
<zeelot> 9.10
<FryPan> lol
<zeelot> right?
<FryPan> start > systemsettings > regional & language
<FryPan> then go to keyboard layout
<FryPan> and you can figure it out from there
<FryPan> lots of fun stuff
<alan___> is this help for ubuntu?
<zeelot> yea I have no such thing
<zeelot> ...
<FryPan> erm, i forget im on kubuntu lol
<zeelot> I'm on kubuntu 9.10....
<FryPan> you have a start menu bottom left corner?
<zeelot> yes
<FryPan> you open it it has a search bar?
<zeelot> ah found keyboard layout
<zeelot> hmm
<FryPan> type System Settings
<FryPan> yes..
<FryPan> there you are
<alan___> hi
<zeelot> wow how confusing
<zeelot> why would the setting to switch desktop ever be here?? seems so illogical
<FryPan> lol
<FryPan> oops
<FryPan> i gave u wrong info
<zeelot> hope so lol
<FryPan> go back to overview
<FryPan> go to keyboard and mouse
<zeelot> k
<FryPan> then global keyboard shortcuts
<FryPan> show Dashboard is defaulted to control F12
<FryPan> that what u were after?
<zeelot> yea that works
<zeelot> switching desktops is also in here somewhere I assume?
<FryPan> lots of stuff you can setup there
<FryPan> yeah, you could turn on ur coffee pot with ur keyboard from there
<zeelot> wish it would let me search them all at once but ok
<zeelot> thanks
<FryPan> np
<FryPan> have fun ;D
<eagles0513875> alan___: what model broadcom wifi card do you have
<FryPan> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-modaliases
<mauri> my amule has download bandwith set to 36.... there is not possible to enance it...it remains always set to 36
<zeelot> I like the beryl way of showing the cube with alt+ctrl+click(hold), is that possible with kwin?
<FryPan> alt-tab?
<zeelot> trying to set a custom value lets me do ctrl+alt but it doesn't 'register' the click
<FryPan> under Kwin
<FryPan> you get switch desktop down, switch to desktop 1 etc..
<zeelot> yea I did those
<FryPan> walk through desktop list..
<zeelot> my question is, how can I add a mouse click as an action?
<FryPan> h
<FryPan> ah
<FryPan> i see
<FryPan> hmm,
<zeelot> is that possible?
<zeelot> I'm just being picky at this point =P
<FryPan> u know it might be kinda strange if you tried to map ur mouse buttons to keyboard buttons
<FryPan> but im sure you could do it.
<zeelot> well like the beryl thing is nice
<FryPan> but personally i dont know
<zeelot> you hit ctrl+alt+click n drag
<FryPan> i control kde with my mind
<FryPan> i dont use any inputs
<zeelot> anyway, I should get some sleep
<zeelot> heh
<zeelot> thanks for help
<FryPan> :D
<FryPan> np
<zeelot> gnite
<FloodBotK2> zeelot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FryPan>  n n
<zeelot> lol gnite to you too FloodBotK2
<mauri> shadeslayer: i have problem with maximun bandwith amlue
<Benkinooby> hi all. wanted to say thank you for this nice kubuntu. installed it yesterday and after some small pain it works now very well
<Benkinooby> well done
<Benkinooby> (hope some developers are reading it... or is there a dev-chat?)
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone.installed kubuntu 9,10 on dual boot machine. After upgrading the grub (automatically) i can no longer boot into windows. i get error saying "invalid signature". can someone please help me?
<gl_> Assurbanipal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=bc74e647112507cf6d92a2aa8631a64d&t=1264151&page=2
<gl_> Assurbanipal: last message on that thread
<Assurbanipal> gl_: will check it right now,tnx
<zy> hi all, when using konqueror address bar to search, i get "Forbidden, Your client does not have permission to get URL" any ideas?
<zy> hi all, when using konqueror address bar to search, i get "Forbidden, Your client does not have permission to get URL" any ideas? :(
<amik> is there a general kubuntu changelog somewhere, with the various dates/highlightes of updated packages in the repos?
<tred> zy what type address were u searching?
<mauri> shadeslayer: i have problem with maximun bandwith amlue
<zy> tred; for example google will give the mentioned error, whereas google.com will not
<piter> hi
<eagles0513875> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
 * eagles0513875 goes back to corner to try and figure out whats wrong with this command
<amik> is there any advantage to using ufw over, say, guarddog?
<Ursus> hi
<Ursus> huh?
<Peace--> ?
<fadh> hi
<necmibilek> hi
<necmibilek> i ve downloaded 9.10 and trying to install but splash screen is in a loop.. and can't process any further things...
<necmibilek> i've run cd in graphics-safe move and still same
<necmibilek> at 30% checking filesystem
<necmibilek> mhope anyone can help me
<amik> this happens straight from the livecd? did u verify the cd?
<necmibilek> md5 is the same
<amik> what hardware?
<amik> btw I'll tell u in advance I'm no expert, but I can try :-)
<necmibilek> ok i ll try to verify cd from the boot list first
<necmibilek> maybe it s about the cd
<necmibilek> coz already i have 9ç4
<necmibilek> *9.4
<Ursus> uhß
<aLeSD> first time in kubuntu
<aLeSD> it's nice
<nomopofomo> yep
<nomopofomo> kde 4.3 is really good
<miki> 3x
<gl_> When booting and the kubuntu screen appears, there is a brief message about "One or more..." I cannot read the rest as it quickly goes away
<gl_> where can I find this message logged?
<amik> maybe the syslog?
<gl_> It is in a pale blue writing below the Kubuntu logo
<necmibilek> (amik) hi again still same problem
<gl_> amik: thanks there is nothing like the message that appears on screen...
<Alt666> lello friends
<Alt666> h*
<amik> gl_: maybe film it with a video cam, and freeze the frame to read the message :-p
<nomopofomo> i'm trying to configure mplayer to see that i just built the latest x264 codec and i reran configure but it still won't automatically recognize it, what's that command that fixes that?
<emcpn> hello
<gl_> amik: I tried... the resolution is bad...
<Alt666> hello
<gl_> I will try a photo
<amik> gl_: maybe try grepping through all /var/log
<amik> necmibilek: what hardware r u on?
<necmibilek> amd athlon 32b + 480 mb memory
<necmibilek> i m downloading alternate cd
<amik> necmibilek: graphics?
<necmibilek> onboard
<amik> necmibilek: chipset?
<necmibilek> chipset? u mean board? it s asus a7v8x
<shadeslayer> necmibilek: he means the graphics card
<necmibilek> ok chipset there s two line VIA KM400 & VIA VT8235 CE
<daDudeMan> is it me or can others cut/paste out of Konsole terminal?
<noren> hi all
<AlexZion> hi everyone...., yesterday I was installing Kubuntu Karmic on a laptop with an Ati graphic card , and I got problem installing the graphic driver ...., any suggestion ?
<amik> necmibilek: the a7v8x doesn't look like it has integrated graphics... maybe a submodel?
<noren> AlexZion, whats the prob
<necmibilek> amik: a7v8x-mx se
<noren> daDudeMan, ??
<cba123_> For some reason, my screen gets pixelated and I don't know why, seems to be some times when I play media, I currently I have kubuntu karmic nvidia 190 drivers, happened when I had kubuntu jaunty and 185 drivers too http://imagebin.ca/view/HN8QHY.html
<AlexZion> noren: after the installation , when I restart ,it just doesn't display nothing
<kavurt> http://www.russianinternet.com/radio/ how can i play these radios in chromium?
<noren> AlexZion, are u able to get to the console login
<amik> necmibilek: "Integrated VIA UniChrome Graphics", ok...
<AlexZion> noren: just in recovery mode....
<noren> AlexZion, have u tried the recover/reconfigure the display in the recovery mode
<necmibilek> amik: u think it s the reason?
<AlexZion> noren: yes I did , but it doesn't works ..
<amik> necmibilek: iirc there's some issues with them, which can be worked around. try googling, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<amik> necmibilek: (sorry I don't have this gpu and don't know the details... just heard someone here with similar problems pointed there)
<necmibilek> ok i ll check
<noren> AlexZion, are u able to get till the login screen in normal boot
<necmibilek> mthnx amik
<AlexZion> noren: no, I can't
<amik> necmibilek: maybe try the different driver types... I hope this helps
<AlexZion> noren: I get a black display after the splashscreeen
<amik> necmibilek: or maybe ask here for specific help with this chipset, and whomever knows about it will help :-)
<necmibilek> amik: i ve 9.4 installed
<necmibilek> and unno why cant install 9.10
<necmibilek> let me try another cd or i ll install 9.4 again
<amik> necmibilek: it always restarts in a loop?
<amik> necmibilek: ok, try both livecds, if jaunty works and karmic fails, then it might indeed be something that changed in the drivers... I'm not sure though
<AlexZion> noren: I read somewhere that I should change the  "AccelMethod as EXA"on the "xorg.conf", but not i haven't the laptop here right now...., it could be the solution ?, should I try it ?
<necmibilek> amik: not restart, it justs enters in a loop and try to show icons in the splash screen again and again
<necmibilek> amik: yes jaunty is my installed system
<noren> i have never tried that myself, so cant comment on it
<necmibilek> amik: i ll try alternate cd
<amik> necmibilek: wait, icons? r u talking about the kubuntu loading splash screen, or the login window, or the kde startup window?
<necmibilek> amik: yes
<amik> necmibilek: yes to which? :-)
<necmibilek> amik: well splash screen shows disk and bla bla first blurred
<amik> necmibilek: oh... that's the kde startup screen - you're past the kubuntu splash and login...
<necmibilek> amik: okey
<daDudeMan> noren:  can you copy/paste in and out of Konsole with  mouse?
<amik> necmibilek: but actually it still makes sense it might be the graphics drivers
<amik> necmibilek: maybe u can try disabling dektop effects, they use to give me trouble entering kde
<necmibilek> amik: i ve run graphics-safe mode at the command screen screen s again locked
<amik> necmibilek: u can do it from the console: edit .kde/share/config/kwinrc, update 'enabled=true' to 'enabled=false' under the Compositing section
<necmibilek> amik: ok. then how can i install kubuntu before do that?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<amik> maybe u can give it a try on the livecd too - go to a console (ctrl-alt-f2 at the login screen), make the change, then go back (ctrl-alt-f7)
<necmibilek> amik: ok tryin
<amik> necmibilek: or maybe BluesKaj can help, he knows things :-)
<BluesKaj> amik, necmibilek , maybe I can help , maybe i can't ...what are we dealing with ?
<necmibilek> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi necmibilek
<necmibilek> the problem here i ve 9.10 cd and want to install it
<imad_> salam alikom
<rodensky> Hello ppl :] --- I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 via Update Manager but it goes sooo slow (since the  29th!!) and has been interupted for 3-4 times up untill now... is there any other way to upgrade? :\
<necmibilek> but when kde splash screen opened it s in a loop
<necmibilek> thats all
<imad_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<imad_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, when dealing with graphics drivers it's best to turn off all effects and compiz , so we can eliminate other probs that "effects" might be causing.
<rodensky> Thanks Imad. It's not a problem that there are many packages downloaded and some changes were already made?
<rockbinxon> hi
<rockbinxon> how are you
<rockbinxon> i am from colombia
<imad_> yes to upgrade there is about 1.3 Go to download
<nomopofomo> heya, i don't have an icon for a program i just installed... any idea why and how i can fix it?
<imad_> welcome colombia boy :)
<kiaoss> hi,
<imad_> hi
<kiaoss> how i install kubuntu 9.10 form usb
<kiaoss> ?
<imad_> u can ask google there're a lot of documents
<kiaoss> imad_, i asked
<kiaoss> but answers about
<kiaoss> 9.04
<gl_> kiaoss: download the iso, then download unetbootin and use it to create a bootable usb
<rodensky> Imad: Can I use  sudo do-release-upgrade although packeges were already downloaded via Update Manager and changes were already made in the system? This will not be a problem?
<imad_> :) the same
<imad_> no
<rodensky> *packages
<rodensky> ok 10x =]
<kiaoss> gl, thanks
<amik> necmibilek: did u try disabling the effects? any progress?
<kiaoss> i try it now
<necmibilek> BluesKaj: i even try in graphics-safe mode to install 9.10 but as a result
<imad_> tell us the result
<necmibilek> BluesKaj: screen freezed
<BluesKaj> what graphics card necmibilek ?
<necmibilek> BluesKaj: i mean blacked 1 second stayed 5 second blacked 1 s .... in a loop
<amik> kiaoss: or, if u'r already on a ubuntu machine, u can use usb-creator, and if you're already on a kubuntu 9.10 machine, there's a usb startp creator in the menus
<amik> BluesKaj: necmibilek has a via unichrome
<necmibilek> "Integrated VIA UniChrome Graphics"
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, so you haven't installed anything on the pc yet , just trying the live cd?
<necmibilek> yes
<kiaoss> amik, i am using pardus
<kiaoss> but one my friend want to install
<kiaoss> kubntu
<Fazer2> hey
<kiaoss> he use win vista
<Fazer2> am I the only one who doesn't like KPackageKit?
<kiaoss> i am trying now unetbootin
<amik> kiaoss: for windows that's good, go ahead
<imad_> 3lilo ????
<adithya> no man try a KDE desktpo
<Fazer2> is it safe to uninstall kpackagekit and use synaptic and ubuntu software center instead?
<adithya> ya
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, I'm doing some research
<dorins> I have some xmodmap commands that I need to run when starting X. Were's a good place to stick those?
<Fazer2> adithya: was that "ya" directed to me?
<amik> Fazer2: I think all package management guis are just frontends for apt, so no problem
<Fazer2> amik: thanks
<kiaoss> amik, imad, unetbootin
<kiaoss> wokrs
<kiaoss> now i install
<kiaoss> kubuntu
<kiaoss> thnaks to all
<FloodBotK2> kiaoss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amik> kiaoss: have fun :-)
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, on the live cd , can you drop to a TTY prompt, ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<kaddi> hi, are there any repositories for skype or do I need to update and install it manually?
<kiaoss> amik, swap partion necessary
<imad_> ok
<kiaoss> ?
<imad_> yes u need swap part
<amik> kaddi: I thing skype have their own repo set up, plus there's medibuntu. in any case u don't need to install manually
<imad_> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<imad_> Stack Trace:
<imad_> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<imad_> 1:()
<imad_> 2:()
<FloodBotK2> imad_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imad_> 3:()
<necmibilek> BluesKaj: ı tried and screen totaly freezed
<amik> kiaoss: like imad_ said, yes
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, there's no prompt ?
<kiaoss> amik, ok
<kiaoss> but, i didn't separate swap partition
<kiaoss> i use pardus without swap partition
<kiaoss> and i don't have any problem
<amik> necmibilek: not even a blinking cursor or anything? does ctrl-alt-f7 bring u back?
<necmibilek> amik BluesKaj
<necmibilek> there s no prompt just broken screen and i can turn back with ctrl alt f7
<BluesKaj> kaddi, be aware that the default skype app requires pulseaudio , afaik the static version does not , skype_static-2.1.0.47
<necmibilek> but still same
<amik> kiaoss: I don't know pardus, but in general, I don't see any good reason to do something non-standard, especially for a home user vista dualboot...
<BluesKaj> amik there is a driver available for necmibilek , but need to find a way to install it ..it's the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<david___> whew! made it!
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, which live cd are you using ?
<amik> necmibilek: but the login screen looks normal, right? does it have an option in the menu to start a console session?
<david___> so I switched my xorg.conf to read intel instead of vesa, and booted into a black screen with no tty's available
<david___> I finally got it switched back
<necmibilek> hey BluesKaj unable to open /etc/mtap & error stdio
<david___> how can I tell if the intel driver is installed?
<kaddi> BluesKaj: thanks for letting me know. I'm using pulseaudio so that should be fine... I have incoming sound now. :) Gonna work on getting the mic online as well :p
<BluesKaj> kaddi, good to hear
<BluesKaj> :)
<kaddi> BluesKaj: First time ever I'm having sound issues... I'm new to this kind of debugging :p
<necmibilek> now ı ll try another cd
<fadh> hi all ...
<fadh> do you guys have any ideas about webcam in pidgin
<aftertaf> anyone stuck with a broken amarok (apart from me??)
<aftertaf> problem being : i added the ubuntu tweaks repositories and it stopped working
<david___> hmmm, I found the intel_drv.so in the drivers directory
<aftertaf> ive tried purging amarok and reinstalling, rm -rf my amarok folder in .kde/
<dorins> There's no default /etc/X11/xorg.conf in karmic?
<Shockrates> hi does ubuntu have a gui for more stuff than other distros that use gnome? i mean have the ubuntu developers tweaked the gnome gui?
<Shockrates> and about kde too
<aftertaf> also tried pinning livavcodec & dependencied to older versions, nothing doing
<sisol> how to change windows for ubuntu
<kaddi> where can I check if my mic is muted? kmix has no option for mit mic showing
<newbie1234> hello, i'm new to ubuntu, installed ubuntu 9.04 on a 3 year old toshiba, wifi is working sound too but i can't get the cdrom working, anyone can help?
<necmibilek> ok amik & BluesKaj i m installing from alternate cd from now hope this works
<newbie1234> join/ #ubuntu
<dorins> kaddi: right click kmix tray icon, "Show Mixer Window", "Settings" menu, "Configure Channels" menu item
<dorins> kaddi: select mic channels that you want to see
<kaddi> dorins: thanks :)
<Jevon> Is there a way tio change the menu that pops up when you middle-click
<david___> when you middle click on what?
<Jevon> desktop
<Jevon> unclutter and cascade windows are somewhat useless options for me
<david___> download the kde source, make your edits and recompile
<Jevon> right...
<david___> you'll need a good c++ editor ...
<Jevon> there used to just be a spot where I could change that in the desktop settings
<vaciouz> ada yang bisa bantu saya
<BluesKaj> !id | vaciouz
<ubottu> vaciouz: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<pucko-> I can't discover any bluetooth devices with kdebluetooth. Anyone got bluetooth working?
<Jevon> I thought bluetooth was missing from KDE 4
<pucko-> Jevon, it's there now
<BluesKaj> !bluez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez
<pucko-> actually, bluez works. it's something with the kde "applet" or whatever it is called.
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pucko-> thank you
<kiaoss> heyy, install kbuntu
<kiaoss> how i install
<kiaoss> nvidia driver
<kiaoss> and activate it
<Jevon> EnvyNG can usually install it for you
<dorins> bluetooth worked OOTB here
<Bou> kiaoss: Hardware Drivers (in the applications menu)
<dorins> actually I can't seem to get rid of it. I disabled the bluetooth service, but it gets restarted when resuming from suspend to ram
<BluesKaj> !Envy | Jevon
<ubottu> Jevon: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<kiaoss> bou, thnks
<BluesKaj> Jevon, in other words , Envy is a last resort
<Jevon> I do not know the other ways offhand, although they would be nice to know
<necmibilek> BluesKaj, i ve installed kubuntu 9.10 from alternate cd but still same problem at kde splash screen, now at least i can drop to root shell from recovery mode which packet(s) should i try
<jimp> ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Jevon, if the driver exists in the kernel source module , which should be detected upon install then it will be listed in syatem settings/hardware..that's the first choice , then there are options in the package managewrs to install the right drivers for your HW if you just search in the kubuntu forums for the the proper drivers for your HW.
<MrFelix> salve a tutti
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, at the prompt type, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<BluesKaj> !it | MrFelix
<ubottu> MrFelix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<necmibilek> BluesKaj, need any configuration?
<sevdalin> :)
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, worry about that after you get to a desktop
<necmibilek> BluesKaj, it is already newest version
<kiaoss> how i change grub visual style
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, still no login page ?
<necmibilek> BluesKaj, login page exists, after i login it drops me login page again
<BluesKaj> amik, at the prompt , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ..choose the vesa driver if available , we must find the right one , but it's easier from the desktop so we can search the internet .
<BluesKaj> err amik, need some help here
<BluesKaj> necmibilek , at the prompt , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ..choose the vesa driver if available , we must find the right one , but it's easier from the desktop so we can search the internet .
<BluesKaj> sry amik , was going to ask if you're familiar with VIA graphics
<amik> BluesKaj: sorry, nope, I've dealt with my share of nvidia problems though
<BluesKaj> yeah same here
<jwx> hi, how do I enable this nepomuk, strigi desktop search? 'failed to initialize, most likely due to an installation problem'.. any recommendations on desktop search?
<amik> BluesKaj: I thought livecds just install basic vesa drivers, not the good stuff, at least from what I've seen, no?
<BluesKaj> amik, I think they contain the kernel modules and if the HW matches up they are used
<necmibilek> well nothing changed & there was no option to choose a vega-driver from prompt. BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> not vega , vesa
<necmibilek> ok vesa
<necmibilek> there was no choice
<necmibilek> i mean i wrote the command but nothing produced
<amik> necmibilek: maybe try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<necmibilek> amik: no result
<pierreth> do you know how to logout from kde?
<pierreth> I am unable to do so with 9.10
<OpenMaster> Can anyone help me? My girlfriend has Kubuntu9.10 and when she returns from a sleep or hibernate state her wifi connection doesn't work. If she reboots the pc the connection runs.
<Jevon> which wi-fi program is she using
<OpenMaster> the standard program that kubuntu installs
<amik> necmibilek: no vesa option in there?
<OpenMaster> I think it is Network Manager
<pierreth> can I use a command line to do the logout?
<necmibilek> amik: there is no option in fact
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, we need the exact graphics card , otherwise it's futile ,  lspci | grep VGA
<necmibilek> BluesKaj, any  way to learn it?
<cidem> hi
<BluesKaj> necmibilek, lspci | grep VGA
<slow-motion> hi
<cidem> I have a problem with watching video from a ttpci-dvb device using kaffeine on karmic - I have audio but no video
<cidem> I think I want to try using xshm instead of xv output - where can I change that?
<necmibilek> BluesKaj, VGA compatible controller: VIA Tech, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<amik> BluesKaj: I just realized, in karmic there is no xorg.conf! things have changed indeed...
<amik> BluesKaj: it seems u have to 'Xorg -configure' to create it old-style. not sure how/where settings are if not...
<BluesKaj> necmibilek,  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via
<BluesKaj> amik, in some cases there could be an xorg file, not sure but...
<amik> BluesKaj: the changes are probably why the dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do anything (just tried in a vm, and the configuration menu doesn't even show up)
<kiaoss> i can't mount vista volume
<kiaoss> how can i do
<BluesKaj> kiaoss, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=22093
<kiaoss> BluesKaj , how can i delete fstab file?
<BluesKaj> kiaoss, don't delete fstab , only edit !
<kiaoss> BluesKaj, it's too late :(
<kiaoss> i will reinstall kubuntu
<cidem> ;)
<kiaoss> BluesKaj, thanks for your support
<kiaoss> :)
<necmibil_> BluesKaj, is it related with my problem? http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=80236
<necmibil_> should we try it at least
<kiaoss> Is there any Kubuntu Developer
<BluesKaj> kiaoss, alt + f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/fstab , see if your fstab is still there
<amik> kiaoss: try #kubuntu-devel channel if you're looking for developers
<BluesKaj> necmibil_, it might work , I don't know your HW except for the graphics card
<necmibil_> BluesKaj, i wanna try it but aptitude couldnt find a packed xf86-video-openchrome
<necmibil_> BluesKaj, is it possible to use 9.4's repo to install xserver again... It was ok with 9.4 (:
<cidem> necmibil_: have you tried creating a xorg.conf ?
<necmibil_> cidem: nope
<cidem> necmibil_: I'd start there...
<necmibil_> cidem: how should i start then, i m not so good playing with conf files
<cidem> necmibil_: first look if you still have the original one .. are there any xorg.conf* files in /etc/X11 ?
<necmibil_> what s command to search that file
<amik> cidem: necmibil_ is failing off a live cd
<cidem> oh ok
<cidem> sorry, didn't catch that
<necmibil_> amik: i ve installed system from alternate cd
<necmibil_> amik: there s no more live cd
<bigbrovar> hi guys anyone able to get their laptop multimedia keys to work with amarok on kde?
<amik> cidem, necmibil_: I stand corrected... I missed that part, thought u were still with the cd as before
<BluesKaj> necmibil_, found this , it has the latest driver , http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2009-October/047620.html
<necmibil_> cidem: there s no xorg.cong file at /etc/X11
<cidem> necmibil_: then I'd try to create one - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670645
<cidem> necmibil_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cidem> I take it, noone has an idea on my issue? :)
<BluesKaj> cidem, we tried that already , let's not go in circles
<cidem> alright then
<BluesKaj> we need the right driver
<BluesKaj> xorg is useless without drivers
<Shaxor> Hello, Does anyone know how to rightly setup Filesharing setings?
<Shaxor> I can't seem to get them to work right
<cidem> BluesKaj: I didn't follow the whole discussion, but judging from the output necmibil_ pasted, it seems to fail to load the vesa driver because of 24-bit depth .. have you tried letting him set 16 bit instead?
<necmibil_> cidem: how can i set that
<BluesKaj> cidem, be my guest , if you can help , gop for it :)
<BluesKaj> err go
<BluesKaj> bbl, gonna upgrade my laptop
<cidem> necmibil_: sec...
<cidem> necmibil_: you should create a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and write the following in it...
<necmibil_> and why i cant see a list when typing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amik> cidem: I think 'Xorg -configure' auto-generates xorg.conf, which u can then edit
<cidem> oh good as well
<cidem> (it's actually the first time I use xorg .. only used xfree86 before ;)
<amik> but I'm just starting to figure out the changes in the mechanism in karmic...
<Shaxor> Hello, Does anyone know how to rightly setup Filesharing setings?
<cidem> Shaxor: get in line ;)
<Shaxor> lol i am inline xD im waiting
<ghostcube> guys the printer applet drives me crazy it keeps crashing at startup is there anything known
<cidem> necmibil_: http://pastebin.com/m18849731
<cidem> necmibil_: that should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cidem> necmibil_: don't really know if it'll work, but i think it's worth a shot
<cidem> Shaxor: now, what application do you use?
<necmibil_> cidem: i m tryin now
<cidem> Shaxor: transmission or what?
<Shaxor> isn't that for torrents?
<cidem> Shaxor: yes, what do you want to do?
<cidem> I read "filesharing", so I thought you were referring to bittorrent
<Shaxor> lol Sorry
<Shaxor> What i mean is home network filesharing
<cidem> Shaxor: ah sorry :)
<necmibil_> cidem: there is some syntatic differences like subsections... is it just those few lines coz at xorg.conf.new has lots of SubSections
<Shaxor> cidem: I haven't been able to enable to filesharing, when i try to share a folder or acsess the folders on my other computeter on my home network
<cidem> necmibil_: hm
<necmibil_> ok, i ll install 9.4 again
<cidem> necmibil_: probably you'll have to put the DefaultDepth option in a SubSection "Display"
<cidem> but ok, reinstalling will probably work, too ;o)
<cidem> afk
<ghostcube> ho to disable kde printer applet
<necmibil_> amik, BluesKaj, cidem thnx for all
<BluesKaj> necmibil_, were you able to install the driver?
<BluesKaj> <--was away , on my lappy now
<necmibil_> BluesKaj, yes i was using 9.4 without a problem
<necmibil_> without a driver problem
<BluesKaj> ok, good, maybe a netinstall upgrade using the upgrade-manager instead of a clean install will work, because it will use the existing driver
<necmibil_> maybe i try upgrade from 9.4 to 9.10 using packager
<necmibil_> yep
<BluesKaj> necmibil_, exactly
<necmibil_> mi ll try it and let u now the result
<necmibil_> *know
<BluesKaj> necmibil_, do some checking about the graphics driver on karmic first
<necmibil_> how=?
<Jevon> so why would the little icon in the taskbar say network management is disabled, yet I can get online
<BluesKaj> look into karmic forums about the open chrome driver
<xh> i've upgraded to karmic and alsa is now broken; how do i fix it?
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> Is there something like a list of bugs which occured since Karmic is out?
<Shaxor> cidem: I haven't been able to enable to filesharing, when i try to share a folder or acsess the folders on my other computeter on my home network, Asking again
<BluesKaj> xh, make sure alsa-base and alsa-utils are installed
<xh> BluesKaj: they are, in fact i even reinstalled them just to make sure
<BluesKaj> Matisse, check launchpad
<BluesKaj> ok xh, check for pulseaudio , your HW might need it
<Matisse> BluesKaj, thx
<xh> BluesKaj: pulseaudio is also installed; could it be related to the fact that i have both the kubuntu and ubuntu destkops installed?
<amik> is there a 'graceful' way to kill plasma-netbook/plasma-desktop when I want to switch between them?
<neoandersen> I lost my x enviroment when I upgraded to 9.10, How to recover?
<Quintasan> amik: kquitapp plasma-netbook/plasma-desktop
<amik> Quintasan: 10x. kquitapp bascially sends an event like a normal application exit button or something similar?
<BluesKaj> xh yes, that could be, but first check your soundcard without pulseaudio..I use a pci cmedia card that uses the alsa provided kernel source driver , so for me there's no need for pulseaudio
<xh> neoandersen: for renaming the ~/.kde folder worked
<Quintasan> Shaxor: do you have kdenetwork-filesharing installed?
<xh> BluesKaj: i have an integrated Intel audio; does it need pulse?
<Quintasan> amik: AFAIK it asks application to quit, if it's a zombie process it uses SIGKILL, but I can be wrong
<neoandersen> but I have kubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu studio, edubuntu, sugar all together...
<Quintasan> neoandersen: .kde stores config files for KDE onl
<Quintasan> +y
<xh> neoandersen: also i removed my xorg.conf file entirely and then x started working
<neoandersen> but I guess the upgrade failed because it appears as 8.04
<Shaxor> Quintason: Umm it doesn't come installed by default?
<neoandersen> the last time is ocurred I installed kubuntu over ubntu studio then I recore it but now it is not connecitng internet...
<BluesKaj> xh, I'm on my laptop atm , which uses intel audio as well , but I haven't tried it without PA...maybe I will
<xh> BluesKaj: how to do a sanity check for alsa and pulseaudio?
<neoandersen> ae there a way to revert the upgrade to 9.10 back to the 8.04?
<brendan`> why would you do that?
<neoandersen> to recover the X enviroment
<MaartenLx> Hey, every time I start Kubuntu.... and I log on, type my password... it immediatly asks for my KDE Wallet password so it can start the wireless. Any way to hook up the KDE wallet password to my logon account so I don't have to enter it twice?
<neoandersen> I have tried aptitude install kubuntu-desktop but I didnt acces internet...
<neoandersen> how to access IRC without X environment?
<xh> neoandersen: see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/console.html
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, install irssi
<BluesKaj> !irssi | neoandersen
<ubottu> neoandersen: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<xh> neoandersen: e.g. sudo apt-get irssi
<Roey> MsMaco:  hola
<xh> neoandersen: i meant sudo apt-get install irssi
<BluesKaj> !sanity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sanity
<Laeborg> Kubuntu 9.10 doesn't find my wifi card. (I have a Lenovo S10-2)
<Jevon> thats life
<BluesKaj> !sanity-check
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sanity-check
<papy> ciao
<Shaxor> Does anyone know how to rightly setup Network filesharing the right way? I tried the Samba guide but It still didn't work, Does anyone else have this problem?
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, between windows and linux?
<MsMaco> Roey: busy
<Shaxor> BluesKaj: yes
<imad_> win is best :)
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, do you have your windows shares enabled?
<Shaxor> BluesKaj I have them enabled
<Roey> MsMaco:  k
<Tweekay> Bonjour, y aurait-il un français pour m'aider ici svp ?
<Tweekay> je need help grave mdr
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, does dolphin see your windows pc in places/network?\
<BluesKaj> !fr | Tweekay
<ubottu> Tweekay: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<neoandersen> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
<Shaxor> yes it sees them but i can't copy/cut files from the windows machine, but before i switched for ubuntu to kubuntu i haven't been able to cut/copy
<Roey> hey how do I import my playlists from amarok 1.x to amarok 2.x ?
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, ok ,try using the add network folder option, itseems to work better on jaunty and karmic
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, you'll need the windows pc IP address username and password
<Shaxor> Ahh okay
<Shaxor> I was just about to ask
<BenPA> help help day 2 ... 1. have Dell laptop 2650 distro update to 9.10 completed no errors went to reboot and stops at starting up and hangs 2. tried to initiate failsafe didnt work 3. went back to previous version starts but hangs shortly after startup 3. burned disk for kubuntu 9.10 will not initiate install process 4. used knoppix disk found partitions were not in order and first disk was not identified with asterisk but was corrected b
<BenPA> testdisk 6. now get error 15 upon startup of main disk ... I think grub is corrupted but not sure if it is the new version or old one and not sure how to install from knoppix ... pllleeeasse help
<_ULNX64_> check the disk for errors?
<_ULNX64_> google error 15
<BenPA> ulnx64_ i did both
<BluesKaj> BenPA, drop to a TTY prompt , then do a sudo update-grub
<BenPA> BluesKaj: how?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, ctrl+alt+f1
<BenPA> BluesKaj: 1 sec
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I am getting GRUB loading, please wait ... Error 15 ... will not let me into a tty prompt
<dthacker-lab> Hi, I've saved an incorrect login in  my wallet but I can't find the place to access and delete it.   How do I reach it?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, I see you're on linux already, look for a an app iso called super grub cd , it can help restore grub and windows mbr
<_ULNX64_> what entry are listed?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I am on my PC not the Laptop
<dthacker-lab> ah, found it under system
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok let try that be back latr=er
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok let try that be back later
<BluesKaj> yes BenPA , burn the supergrub grub iso to a cd
<_ULNX64_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-error-15-dell-inspiron-530-wubuntu-588232/
<BenPA> BluesKaj: funny but just started getting a chromium xml error on this pc when I try to open foxfire
<amik> BenPA: I think I get those FF error when I upgrade FF but don't close all FF windows to restart it
<dthacker-lab> I put an incorrect password into ublog.   I attempted to change it, but every time I try to send a message, the old username and password pop up.  How do I get ublog to accept a new password?
<_ULNX64_> http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<BluesKaj> _ULNX64_, dunno if that works for grub2 which is the default on karmic
<BenPA> amik: thanks ... when it rains it pours lol
<BluesKaj> BenPA, do you have grub2 installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<_ULNX64_> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45998
<dthacker-lab> hmmm I shut down ublog, but I can't find it to restart.   Rebooting and will find process name.   Crude, but effective
<BluesKaj> _ULNX64_, instead of just posting urls , use the nicks of those who should see them
<BluesKaj> well , time to rake more leaves ...bbl , prolly much later, lotsa leaves :(
<DeathMetalDean> is there anyway to have the chinese characters on kubuntu?
<dthacker-lab> What's the process name for this ublog app that appears when you first boot up.
<nomopofomo> Trying to figure out how to automount an NTFS volume in KDE4, any ideas?
<sujith> Any new skype version is available for ubuntu 9.10
<Roey> hey anyone here know how to import playlists into amarok 2?
<dthacker-lab> nomopofomo: what have you tried so far?
<nomopofomo> i poked around in the system settings but couldn't find a certain applet which is probably from the kde 3.5 series
<dthacker-lab> Roey: you may have better luck asking in #amarok
<Roey> dthacker, so I thought ;)
<BenPA> BluesKaj: SuperGrub is telling is giving me an Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2
<DeathMetalDean> is there anyway to have the chinese characters on kubuntu?
<dthacker-lab> BenPA: BluesKaj  is AFK for several hours
<BenPA> dthacker-lab: can you help me with supergrub?
<MaartenLx> Lol... here I thought UAC was annoying. Is there any way to prevent you from having to type your admin password every 10 minutes or so when you want to install something or change something? ;)
<dthacker-lab> BenPA; sorry no, beyond my expertise
<livello> man sudoers?
<seb0> ekran kartini takcam ve kernel panec  olacak yahu
<BenPA> ok ... can anyone help me with Super Grub giving me an Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2?
<apparle> where is xorg.conf
<livello> man xorg.conf :)
<robin0800> apparle: not there
<_ULNX64_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_ULNX64_> /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<_ULNX64_> /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<_ULNX64_> /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.roster
<FloodBotK2> _ULNX64_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dthacker-lab> FloodBotK has no sense of humor
<adamas> after using my new Kubuntu 9.10 x64 several times, it does not complete loading; "pausing" in the starting kde symbols
<adamas> i had to reinstall it
<robin0800> _ULNX64_: perhaps not on a karmic clean install
<adamas> what could be the problem?
<apparle> I have made the file..... 'Option "BusType" "PCI"' needs to be added to get the card working but when I add the line... I ge tblank screen
<apparle> When I add the line I just don't see anything
<_ULNX64_> adamas try this at terminal sudo apt-get install -f
<adamas> _ULNX64_: you mean if i have the same problem with this reinstallation?
<_ULNX64_> sometimes apt leaves uninstalled apps i use this command always to 'flush' my installs and upgrades
<_ULNX64_> that is after installing via synaptic run sudo apt-get install -f
<MissDracula> hello =)
<adamas> but this seems to be a generic solution after installing a possible malfunction software, i don't see how it could cause kde could not finish to load
<adamas> but i'll try if i have the same problem...
<dthacker-lab> Whats the program name for the ublog application that comes up when you first boot up Karmic?   I shut it down, and I can't find it to restart
<adamas> thnx
<_ULNX64_> Did you install kubuntu from CD/DVD, or via synaptic?
<adamas> cdrom
<adamas> clean installation
<adamas> (formatting the old)
<_ULNX64_> hmm
<adamas> i used it some times and late it could not finish to load, "hanging" in kde starting symbols
<adamas> mouse wokrs
<adamas> but i shold reset
<Byron> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<_ULNX64_> when i scroll within dolphin the icons dont seem to refresh? this has gotten better with 4.3.2 relase but is still an issue.
<_ULNX64_> this only happens when the scroll wheel is used
<_ULNX64_> anybody remeber the command to turn off debugging?
<adamas> bye
<kids> Installed Kubuntu for the first time been using gnome for about 4 years. I can not seem to get apple movie trialrs to play. I am sure it is something simple I am over lloking any bouddy able to help?
<kids> wow slow day today
<kids> hello
<_ULNX64_> go to synaptic ad type qicktime
<kids> did that nothing
<kids> I think I have all the codecs installed
<robin0800> tomers:
<_ULNX64_> install the midibuntu repo
<kids> yes
<kids> already did
<_ULNX64_> one sec
<kids> I meant I installed the quicktime files not they are not there sorry
<kids> I do not have the dev files installed only the normal packages
<_ULNX64_> download the windows essentials package for mplayer
<kids> aren't those included in the restricted package?
<boomernang> kids - kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<_ULNX64_> you could also try installing wine, then go to portable apps and download portable mplayer and vlc
<_ULNX64_> yes that to
<kids> no then I would just run windows
<kids> it says it is installing the shows it bnot installed after it finishes
<kids> says it finishes the install in less then 1 sec
<_ULNX64_> what do you mean installing the show?
<_ULNX64_> what are you running?
<kids> I selewct the package kubuntu-restricted to be installed click apply then is say finished in less then one sec and shows the package in the mainscreen again but is shows htat it is not installed
<kids> software management
<kids> that is what the title bar says
<boomernang> kids: have you got the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed? if so, uninstall it then try install the kubuntu version
<kids> ok I used the commandline it seems to be working thatnks
<_ULNX64_> are you running kubunt?
<kids> yes
<_ULNX64_> kewl
<_ULNX64_> sudo apt-get install -f [good for failed installs]
<kids> do I need to reboot cause the trailers still are not playing
<kids> the package manager still shows that kubuntu-restricted-extras and ubuntu-restricted-extras are not installed
<kids> installing throughj the cammandline gave no errors
<kids> gonna try reboot be back inba few
<_ULNX64_> k
<effie-jayx> hey all
<effie_jayx> hey all I am running kubuntu netbook remix
<effie_jayx> I can't seem to be able to resize plasmoids on the newspaper area
<effie_jayx> any help would be appreciated :D
<BenPA> can anyone out there help me with my grub issue?
<Rythan> !ask | BenPA
<ubottu> BenPA: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Air-Op> hi, The netbook remix run without install  shows up as a blank screen on my dell mini 9 .. The virtual consoles don't come up
<amik> I'm trying to move a file from dolphin to the desktop folder, and nothing happens. the console (from which plasma-desktop was started) says:
<amik> desktop:/freeutilscommon.jar
<amik> desktop:/freeutilsmedia.jar
<BenPA> ubottu: I already did but BlueK left me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amik> desktop:/freeutilscommon.jar
<amik> desktop:/freeutilsmedia.jar
<amik> sorry, having a copy/paste issue here as well :-/
<amik> the error is: QMetaMethod::invoke: Unable to handle unregistered datatype 'KFileItem'
<andromedaM31> Hi!
<andromedaM31> need some help regarding USB drive automount in Kubuntu 9.10
<BenPA> help ... new install of 9.10 hosed my grub ... found grub2 info and have tried several methods such as supergrub, testdisk etc ,,, nothing has helped now getting Error 15: File not found ... help pls
<effie_jayx> can plasmoid on the netbook remix be resized? if so how? :S
<cjrondon66> channel the ubuntu.es???
<amik> !es | cjrondon66
<ubottu> cjrondon66: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<francisco_> is there someone here??
<cjrondon66> gracias
<cjrondon66> thanks
<kids> un installed both ubuntu-restricted and kubuntu-restircted then reinstalled kubuntu-restircted and nothing
<raavan> only useful browser which looks great on kubuntu is chromium
<kids> chromium is the best browser
<puchu> hallo
<puchu> how can i install the nvidia drivers?
<puchu> and use them?
<raavan> kids, where did you get yous from
<puchu> i installed the bin driver
<puchu> but its eems it isnt initalized
<kids> chomium?
<raavan> yes chromium
<kids> from the launchpad ppa
<raavan> which one do you have? version?
<mime_> hello everyone; i use to hear music from my laptop and via jack another two more  soobwofers, but upgrading into karmik has turn of mu external woffers interpreting as a headphone my jack, and only can hear or the laptoc ones, or the two others, but not both again... any idea? all levels are right, looked in alsa trough console, i think is a software problem. tahnk you
<raavan> 4.0.223.11 or later?
<kids> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<kids> 4.0.226.0
<kids> anymore ideas on my apple movie trailer problem?
<raavan> Hey then I've to change repo.. I was getting it from super os
<jmg> Hello everyone, i'm trying to boot kubuntu 9.10 but it doesńt give me display, it's resolution is out of erach for my display. i tried the xrandr -s 1280x1024 trough the terminal but it giveś me Can't open display.
<jmg> Any suggestions?
<_ULNX64_> one min brb
<kids> me or jmg
<jmg> I use unetbooting so i couldn"t find any boot or grub on the usb stick
<kids> I gotta go thanks for the help anyway
<jmg> Any one wanna help?
<puchu> hi
<puchu> hown can i start the Hardware Drivers Manager from command line?
<DoubleD84> so I've been trying to get cdemu going but ran into an issue with apt installing libmirage2  .. It throws an error about apt trying to overwrite some file. Is there a way to clean out the cache?
<raavan> which hardware?
<puchu> i wanna activate the nvidia driver
<raavan> try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jmg> Should i get the nvidea driver?
<jmg> I've got a nvidea card
<pucko-> jmg, it is probably easiest just to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<puchu> raavan its installed but its doesnt seem to get used by the xorg-server
<pucko-> jmg, yes you most likely want the nvidia driver
<mime_> hello everyone; i use to hear music from my laptop and via jack another two more  soobwofers, but upgrading into karmik has turn of mu external woffers interpreting as a headphone my jack, and only can hear or the laptoc ones, or the two others, but not both again... any idea? all levels are right, looked in alsa trough console, i think is a software problem. tahnk you
<jmg> I tried that, but there's no such file or directory, and kwrite also doesnẗ work
<raavan> tried nvidia-xconfig
<jmg> Ok I'll try the nvidea driver
<effie_jayx> anyone here using netbook remix... can plasmoids on the newspaper plasma be resized
<raavan> when done with the nvidia-xconfig you'll have to restart x
<jmg> Doesn't my pc have to reboot when installing nvidia driver? Iḿ running from usb stick with unetbootin
<Rythan> jmg: No, only X needs to be restarted
<jmg> I'm only getting errors
<jmg> Ok so how do i restart x
<jmg> sudo startx?
<pucko-> jmg, usually you do sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart
<jmg> Wait, i'm not connected trough cable, need to plug it in ofcourse
<jmg> Normally i use wifi
<jmg> :-P
 * Vlado9A3CY is away: Gone away for now
<kavurt> hi guys. I have two kubuntu computers. when i plug in a pen drive, one of them mounts it automatically, the other doesn't. And the one which automatically mounts, doesn't allow me to unmount it using GUI. I can unmount using konsole. The one doesn't mount automatically allows to unmount using GUI. what should I do? why do they behave differently?
<jmg> I'm a newbee to linux but you probarly figured that out
 * Vlado9A3CY is back.
<jmg> How can i change xorg.conf?
<jmg> kwrite is not a command it sayś?
<Vlado9A3CY> try kate
<_Altaira_> hi can somebody help me troubleshoot my problem: I've just upgraded from intrepid to karmic but now I'm on an infinite loop on the login screen
<pucko-> infinite loop?
<_Altaira_> pucko-: yup enter user credentials - go back the login screen
<pucko-> so you can't even login?
<neoandersen_> X environment doesn't start after upgrade to 9.10 Help
<_Altaira_> pucko-: I can't using GUI but I can do so if a switch to a text terminal
<Jevon> how does one stop the desktop from showing previews of folder contents while you aare trying to move them
<pucko-> _Altaira_: does kdm.log och Xorg.log say anything?
<_Altaira_> pucko-: where can I find kdm.log?
<pucko-> in /var/log/
<_Altaira_> pucko-: ok lemme se
<ward> Hello since upgrading to 9.10 I get no sound anymore, somebody had this ?
<nomopofomo> this is terrible! :( i can't figure out how to install this stupid plasmoid... i can make it fine... installs fine... but how do i use it?
<pucko-> ward, yeah I had that, but it turned out the output-jacks had been shuffled
<ward> pucko-: how did you fixed it ?
<jmg> I can't connct to x server when i do sudo kate xorg.conf
<Peace-> jmg: kdesudo kate
<_Altaira_> pucko-: I've found some warnings and one error: error setting MTRR
<jmg> Man, the only ubuntu that worked flawless was 8.04, all the others didn't give me audio :-(
<pucko-> ward, actually, I just switched the audio cables. but you can fix it by using a kernel option for your sound driver (at least with intel cards).
<Jevon> I liked 8.04
<jmg> With kdesudo kate i still get cannot connect to X server
<jmg> I've got maudio delta cards for my audio
<pucko-> _Altaira_: nothing in kdm.log?
<jmg> I can't use 8.04 forever
<_Altaira_> pucko-: I found some warnings and one error: error setting MTRR
<pucko-> _Altaira_: what graphic card?
<_Altaira_> pucko-: let me check
<_Altaira_> pucko-: VIA Unichrome
<jmg> I've got a nvidia geforce 7050 onboard video card, asrock motherboard
<pucko-> jmg, but you're not in X, right? edit it with nano or someting from the command line. look up in the docs and make sure you put in the right resolution and video driver
<ward> pucko-: switching the audio cables wont work here
<jmg> No there are alot of them
<pucko-> ward, check if the sound modules are loaded. if not it is probably something with alsa.
<ward> pucko-: how can I check that?
<jmg> The sound modules are loaded, the controles are there, but there's no sound
<jmg> In ubuntu 8.04 everythin worked wright away.
<pucko-> _Altaira_: mtrr is probably not your problem there, but I don't think I can help more than that.
<_Altaira_> pucko-: thank you very much :)
<pucko-> ward, lsmod|grep snd
<pucko-> _Altaira_: it's strange because it seems X actually starts for you, but it crashes somewhere else. do some troubleshooting by yourself, does X start from console?
<pucko-> jmg, there are alot of what?
<jmg> I/O's
<_Altaira_> pucko-: is starx the command to check that?
<jmg> 20 in and outputs, i use it for my analog studio
<pucko-> _Altaira_: that works. could also be useful to test for example the vesa driver and se if that works
<jmg> Iḿ talking abbout the maudio delta's
<pucko-> oh I see
<amik> is it normal for disk i/o to make the desktop unresponsive?
<pucko-> amik, yes, pretty much..
<jmg> Maybe i should drag my desktop to a friend with a big monitor, change the resolution an drag it back home. This is like searching for a needle in a haystack for me.
<jmg> Iḿ a complete noob you know
<kavurt> hi guys. I have two kubuntu computers. when i plug in a pen drive, one of them mounts it automatically, the other doesn't. And the one which automatically mounts, doesn't allow me to unmount it using GUI. I can unmount using konsole. The one doesn't mount automatically, allows to unmount it using GUI. what should I do? why do they behave differently?
<amik> pucko-: is that a linux thing? kde thing? debian thing? I don't remember having it this bad on windows...
<amik> pucko-: considering the desktop interaction doesn't need i/o, it's got 4g of ram it's using with room to spare, and 4 cores to use - why can't it keep doing it's thing just because the disk is in use?
<pucko-> jmg, yes. no idea really? but you can probably narrow it down to a kernel module problems or an alsa problem.
<pucko-> amik, not really an inherent linux problem. you can often remedy it in different ways
<amik> pucko-: any way to remedy it in kubuntu?
<_Altaira_> pucko-: KDE's splash screen display process is suddenly interrupted to display login screen
<pucko-> amik, basically, the easiest you can do is either jack up the proirity of the x server or lower the priority of the copy/move command
<pucko-> _Altaira_: log in from console "sudo service kdm stop" and try to troubleshoot a bit. would be my suggestion
<_Altaira_> pucko-: ok thank you very much :)
<amik> pucko-: ok, I'll try it. but I still don't understand why it should happen in the first place, if the desktop interaction does not require any disk access itself
<pucko-> amik, it probably shouldn't be that noticable on a machine like that. i agree. but the problem isn't the memory or the cpu really. but disk io.
<jmg> Ok i managed to get something on my screen with sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nookie^> jmg: sometimes when having probs with screens and stuff and u cant get any pic you can try to run.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jmg> At the bottom it says g get help o write out r readfile y prev page k cut text c cur pos
<amik> pucko-: the io is the trigger, but not the problem. there shouldn't be any contention between and io-heavy task and a cpu/ram light (or heavy) task - they're not competing for any resources... it sounds like a scheduler/interrupt handler bug or something (I don't know how io really works here)
<jmg> What's next?
<pucko-> amik, yeah, I agree
<jmg> When i pres r nothings happening
<jmg> What do i need to type?
<jmg> Nothing's happening any more, i can't leave this screen or do anything
<pucko-> jmg, if fixing that audio problem you have nothing to do in xorg.conf. I think I got something confused :-)
<Zenexer> Is it possible to delete plasma activities?
<BluesKaj> jmg , type ctrl + o to save the changes, then ctrl +x to exit
<Zenexer> Sweet
<Zenexer> I joined just in time for the netsplit spam
<jmg> pucko, audio isn"t my first concern, getting a desktop is wright now
<jmg> Sorry for getting you confused
<BluesKaj> jmg, did you see my post ?
<jmg> ctrl aha thanks
<jmg> thanks BluesKaj
<tristan_> hi all
<tristan_> I have a problem with Karmic : I cannot get multisession to work
<tristan_> We have two accounts but it is impossible to be both logged
<BluesKaj> we all better wait til this netsplit is finished
<Zenexer> Sorry for the repeat, but just in case it got lost in the netsplit: is it possible to delete plasma activities as of Karmic?
<Zenexer> With the default version of KDE, that is; no beta stuff, nothing special.
<jmg> I tried writeout, but i get error writing etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<tristan_> etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf...?
<Zenexer> Make sure you have the leading slash
<BluesKaj> jmg, the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf , make sure you have that first /
<Zenexer> Otherwise, you're working with a relative directory
<Zenexer> Which, more likely than not, doesn't exist.
<BluesKaj> unless it's already been created
<jmg> ok thanks BluesKaj, ofcourse, the root directory
<_ULNX64_> i forgot the command to disable kde debuggin
<tristan_> anyone has problem with multisession on Karmic?
<tristan_> I cannot use to 2 accounts on the same computer
<jmg> BluesKAj, i got something. Section "Screen" Identifier "Screen0" Device "Device0" Monitor "Monitor0" DefaultDepth 24 Subsection "Display" Detph 24 Endsubsection EndSection
<jmg> What's next?
<jmg> I see no resolutions or something
<enduser000> hello, I'm trying to use 2 monitors in karmic and only getting a black screen with the x pointer on in on the second one
<enduser000> I'm using an nvidia 8400GS M with nvidia settings and a 190 driver from nvidia.com
<enduser000> can anyone help?
<asraniel> hi there. is the file selector dialog in openoffice very slow for anybody else?
<enduser000> asraniel: mine seems to be fine
<asraniel> enduser000: thanks. ok, it does not happen all the time. but at least i know it's not a widespread problem
<enduser000> asraniel: np, maybe it's the device you're getting it off of.. ?
<enduser000> has anyone had troubles with separate x screens in karmic with nvidia cards? I am now : (
<Zenexer> In the zoomed out view of all plasma activities, none of the activities have a remove button.  Thus, I cannot remove activities.  Is there a way around this bug/misconfiguration/stupidity-on-my-part?
<Zenexer> There's no add widgets button, either
<Zenexer> Just settings and zoom in
<Zenexer> Alt + D, Alt + R doesn't work, either
<dthacker> Hello.  I'm running Karmic.  I shut down the ublog program to try and solve an authentication problem with Twitter.  I can't locate the program to restart it.  Where is ublog on the menus?
<jmg> Iḿ trying to change xorg.conf but i don't know how, Anyone can help me?
<dorins> Hi *. I've disabled bluetooth in /etc/rcX.d but it gets restarted when resuming from suspend. Anyone know a way arround this?
<Zenexer> dthacker, do you mean the ublog thing that appears on the desktop?
<Zenexer> Below the desktop folder?
<dthacker> Zenexer: that's the one!
<tristan_> jmg, I can try
<Zenexer> That's actually a widget.  Click on the orange thinger in the upper-right corner of the screen
<Zenexer> Then click Add Widget...
<Zenexer> Drag-drop the ublog widget to the desktop
<dthacker> Zenexer: thanks.  I'm in another room from the machine right now.  Going to try it.
<_ULNX64_> find out the specs to your montior and video card first
<_ULNX64_> refresh rate, freqs, suported reulotions, videocard chipset, memory etc..... then consider it, unless your just going ti use vesa
<_Altaira_> guys I need help troubleshooting: I've just updated to karmic from intrepid. Now, when KDE's splash screen is being displayed the operation is interrupted to show login screen. After I enter user credentials and the desktop is being displayed the operation is interrupted and the system goes back to login screen.
<jmg> tristan, ie got a wrong default display resolution my monitor can't handle
<_ULNX64_> Altaira try sudo apt-get install -f
<_ULNX64_> from the command line
<tristan_> jmg question miht be noob but did you try to have the correct resolution using the systel properties
<dthacker-lab> Zenexer: I found the correct widget.  Thanks !
<jmg> I've tried editing with nano xorg.conf but i don't see resolutions to edit, i can't sudo kdesudo nvidia-settings because x is already running, i've been trying to boot 9.10 for 4 hours and i'm starting to think of installing window$ again because ubuntu doesn't work
<jmg> Altough i don't like microsoft ar all
<jochen_> test
<tristan_> jmg: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<_ULNX64_> run the x confg tool form the prompt and reconfigure it
<jmg> tristan: no i did not, but there's nothing happening
<tristan_> jmg: you should try this
<jmg> x conf x confg tool ................ x: command not found
<tristan_> jmg : are you sure x-ser-xorg is installed?
<tristan_> x-server-xorg sorry
<Zenexer> gvim
<Zenexer> Oops
<xh> hi! after upgrading to karmic i get an apt-get error while trying to install `kdelibs5-dev`; i did use the karmik beta repos but now they are off; how can this be fixed? here is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306966/
<xh> ..the error apt-get throws is `Depends: automoc..libqt4-dev but it is not going to be installed`
<jmg> I don't know tristan, i know i can switch to the shell with ctrl alt F1
<jmg> The shell gives me a cursor at the top of the screen and if i wan't to see anything i'm doing i need to crtl alt F7 and then F1 to see anything
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't do 2 monitors? should I be using something other than nvidia-settings and xorg.conf?
<jmg> Maybe kubuntu 9.10 isn't for humanbeings with a 1280X1024 monitor and not a lot of linux experience
<isutruk> amik & BluesKaj (i was necmibil_ if u remember) i ve upgraded from 9.4 and now there s 2 case
<jmg> Weeep
<jmg> :-(
<enduser000> jmg: have you tried gnome? I'm having video problems in kubuntu 9.10 now but in ubuntu 9.10 it works fine
<isutruk> @grub list if i open 2.6.28-11 i can open system without problem but when i want to use 2.6.31-14 same problem exists
<jmg> I liked the plasma dahboard on 9.04, but if that solves the problem i'm fine with gnome
<jmg> I'll try that
<enduser000> jmg: good luck
<ahmed> what is the command to install totem codecs
<ahmed> ?>
<jmg> Thanks for the great help everyone, i really appreciate it!:-)
<enduser000> does anyone know why the text is so alrge in kubuntu? if you do font-size: small in css it looks like font-size: large
<kebomix> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kebomix> that's it
<Vlado9A3CY> just for info... I have fresh, one day old kubuntu 9.10 installation, and for now it all works fine...
<guitar431> hi i am trying to install 9.10 with cd rom but at the section with drive format there is no drive although there is a drive connected to the computer any hints solving that problem?
<kebomix> Valdo9A3CY: yeah :D :D
<kebomix> guitar431: how many primary partitions do u have ?
<Vlado9A3CY> only problem I'm trying to solve now is usb stick for broadband mobile internet connection
<kebomix> Valdo93ACY: there is a tuto. for it , just google
<jmg> I'm downloading ubuntu right now
<enduser000> does anyone know why I get a black screen when doing 2 monitors? I get the x cursor as well
<kebomix> enduser000: yeah it is famous problem , google
<Vlado9A3CY> kebomix: don't worry... I've got lots of experiences with googling :D
<kebomix> okay :D
<enduser000> why is the text so large in konqueror? it seems to make websites look odd (those are the tow problems I'm having ;D)
<enduser000> two*
<_Altaira_> _uLNX64_: I get 0 upgrade 0 news installed 0 to remove 0 not upgraded
<kebomix> enduser000:the browser it self is stupid , the first thing i do after installation is to downlaod firefox
<_ULNX64_> was this the kde hanging while boot
<enduser000> kebomix: I did but I want to support multiple browsers for a site I'm working on..  it seems like an odd default to have
<enduser000> anyways thanks for the tips, I'll look into the video stuff later
<_Altaira_> _ulnx64-: infinite loop on login screen
<stka> I would like to switch from kdm to gdm on kubuntu 9.10 to user my Fingerprintscanner on my thinkpad. With older versions there were no problem, but now when I restart the gdm-2.20 the x-server crashes and kdm ist starting. With gdm ther is no way to configure the gdm anymore. Is this a known bug or did I do something wrong
<stefanjrklb> hello :)
<stefanjrklb> I am new in things connected with Linux :) Especially Kubuntu :)
<stefanjrklb> That is why i have question
<replman> Hi! After upgrading to the newest kubuntu version my mysql-server doesn't startup. When running sudo mysqld i get following output: http://pastebin.com/d52b8d931
<stefanjrklb> Can anybody help me ?? :)
<tristan_> stefanjrklb: ask your question...
<tristan_> if someone knows he will pick it up and answer
<stefanjrklb> just a moment :)
<kebomix> stefanjrklb: seems along question :P
<ngirard> Hi all. I've just discovered that something is regularly replacing the contents of my /etc/resolv.conf ... it drives me nuts ! What could it be ? I'm using kubuntu jaunty
<stefanjrklb> Why when I want to listen my music from my windows partition
<stefanjrklb> i doesn't start ??
<slow-motion> re
<tristan_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stefanjrklb> I mount this partition in this dolphin
<stefanjrklb> when I use amorak or audacious it simply doesn't start
<tristan_> stefanjrklb: I suppose it is mp3 files. Did amarok proposed to install some restricted packages? MP3 cannot be played by ubuntu out of the box for legal reason. you should try to see medibuntu
<tristan_> !medibutun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibutun
<tristan_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dthacker-lab> what's the minimum required memory for 9.10?  I'm getting crash after crash with 512MB
<xh> could someone please post a standard sources.list for kubuntu 9.10? e.g. on pastebin.com?
<stefanjrklb> but tell me when I install two days ago ubuntu the newest one
<stefanjrklb> everything was ok :)
<rohan> is there some bug in kubuntu 9.10 with custom DNS not being used? i set DNS to 141.1.1.1 in my router, it doesn't use it, but when i set it in my resolv.conf, it works.
<ceu> hi
<dthacker-lab> rohan:  /etc/resolv.conf is the place.  Kubuntu does not know what is set your router.
<ionas> buna
<imad_> visit this site http://english.truthway.tv/
<xh> rohan: in ubuntu set the default gateway to your router and use DHCP and you should be fine; you could use for example xnetconfig to do this visually
<rohan> dthacker-lab: it does, if i use 192.168.1.1 as my DNS server.
<xh> rohan: ie. i meant xnetcardconfig..
<rohan> xh: that's what i am doing right now
<rohan> and dns is failing miserably
<rohan> the problem is like this -> by default, resolv.conf has 192.168.1.1, which fails at all sites. but 192.168.1.1 my router, actually uses dns server say X. if i put X manually in resolv.conf, it works perfectly.
<MaartenLx> is it me, or can't I find a "snap to grid" option anywhere for desktop icons?
<xh> rohan: it means dns is not set up properly in your router; open the web admin and use what your isp told you to use, or try opendns
<dthacker-lab> rohan: that is the expected behavior.   Your router probably does not lookup DNS.  It depends on the DNS servers from your ISP
<rohan> dthacker-lab: no, i have set my router to forcibly use the DNS i provide.
<rohan> xh: this same setup works without hitch in ubuntu 8.04 and windows
<jmg> Well i just downloaded and put ubuntu on my pendrive with unetbootin and.....................................My monitor says.................................Input signal out of range, again.
<Dragnslcr> rohan- unless your router is acting as a DNS server, you don't put its IP address in resolv.conf
<rohan> Dragnslcr: my router is.
<dthacker-lab> rohan: kubuntu will not know what your router is supposed to use.  It must be told in one of two ways.  1) Use DHCP and have router send down DNS 2) manually set /etc/resolv.conf
<xh> rohan: you could actually try setting the opendns server right on your ubuntu box, just to diagnose the problem
<rohan> Dragnslcr: as i said, the same setup works fine at other places.
<jmg> Ubuntu nor Kubuntu is for humanbeings with 1280x1024 monitor and very little linux knowlage i gues
<Dragnslcr> rohan- when you specify DNS servers in your router, that most likely means that those are the addresses the router should send back to DHCP clients
<rohan> dthacker-lab: kubuntu is knowing, because in resolv.conf, i have put 192.168.1.1
<rohan> xh: that's exactly what i am doing.. the above mentioned X were opendns servers
<dthacker-lab> rohan: Is there a DNS server at 192.168.1.1? Or just a router?
<rohan> dthacker-lab: router, which is also acting like a dns server.
<jmg> Maybe Fedora wil work, thanks for al your help people :-)
<imad_> no
<jmg> Bye now
<dthacker-lab> rohan:  are you sure your router serves DNS?
<rohan> dthacker-lab: yes.
<rohan> most adsl routers do.
<rohan> also, as i said, this setup is working elsewhere.
<dthacker-lab> rohan: what happens when you query your router with dig?
<rohan> http://pastebin.com/d70911984
<dthacker-lab> hmmmm
<rohan> i didn't understand that.. does it mean it serves DNS?
<rohan> i think this was a bug introduced in 9.10
<dthacker-lab> rohan: resaearching
<rohan> thanks, dthacker-lab
<dthacker-lab> rohan: run " dig@192.168.1.1  www.bluestrain.net"   and see if your adsl device can look up my domain.
<dthacker-lab> rohan: sorry, leave a space between dig and the @ sign
<rohan_> dthacker-lab: i am sorry, net was down for a moment..can you please re-paste
<dthacker-lab> rohan: do a lookup of my domain like this:   "dig @192.168.1.1 www.bluestrain.net"   That will tell you if your ADSL is working or not.
<BlakHat_> hi guyz, im have a problem with the new kubuntu 9.10 trying to mount an nfs share. i installed portmap and nfs-common, but wen i try to mount the share, i get an error saying "special device 10.0.0.5:/mnt/share does not exist. i also noticed something strange, /etc/init.d/nfs-common does not exist, so i cannot start/restart the service. i tried to reinstall it with the same result. is it correct that the file is missing, cause i see t
<BlakHat_> utorials refering to it, and also does anyone know how i can fix tha nfs problem?
<rohan> dthacker-lab: yes it's working http://pastebin.com/m1df508dd
<dthacker-lab> rohan:  you're not seeing my domain.   It should look like this: http://pastebin.com/m1ec2c4e2
<dthacker-lab> rohan:  you should see pairnic's servers as authoritative for bluestrain.net
<rohan> dthacker-lab: our answer section matches. i have no authority section
<rohan> (when running the command on your domain)
<dthacker-lab> shrugs
<rohan> dthacker-lab: no more ideas? :(
<dthacker-lab> rohan:  Can you run dig against another DNS server?
<dthacker-lab> rohan:  I have the same results on my internal server and my ISP's servers.
<rohan> dthacker-lab: http://pastebin.com/d4324a122 output of running on a dns server 4.2.2.2
<BenPA> help day 2 ... still no resolve to getting 9.10 running ... grub is still hosed .... have tried many things even went to grub irc no help
<dthacker-lab> rohan: is that external?  Can I hit that DNS server?
<rohan> yes
<rohan> 4.2.2.2 is a public dns server
<dthacker-lab> rohan: dig  my domain from there.   Your answer will be different that 192.168.1.1.  Which means 192.168.1.1 is not working properly IMO
<rohan> dig @4.2.2.2 www.bluestrain.net gives me ANSWER: 0
<LMJ> Hi
<BenPA> can anyone help me get to a live console using knoppix to update my kubuntu grub?
<dthacker-lab> rohan: http://pastebin.com/m2c3d62f4
<rohan> it's a reported problem - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/458893
<dthacker-lab> rohan:  yep, and I'm on mythbuntu 9.04.
<dthacker-lab> ok.    you can confirm the bug.
<LMJ> Hi
<LMJ> I would like to know what to install to share desktop via empathy when I run Kubuntu ?
<DoubleD84> I needed to add a couple daemons to boot on startup. So i made a symlink in /etc/init.d to the file than used update-rc.d <file> defaults
<DoubleD84> is that the right method of doing this?
<BenPA> has anyone else had trouble with grub and grub2 when upgrading to 9.10?
<_nix_> BenPA: I had trouble getting used to grub2 configruation. Otherwise it works fine.
<Sentynel> I'm having some problems with Amarok after updating Kubuntu to 9.10 - intermittently, I'm getting this error trying to start it: "amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libamaroklib.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZTIN6TagLib3MP44FileE" Some mixture of reinstalling Amarok/taglib usually fixes it temporarily, but then it comes back.
<BenPA> _nix_ : how did you resolve it?
<_nix_> BenPA: what do you mean?
<BenPA> _nix_: I cannot get past the initial boot into the new version .... did you have same problem?
<BenPA> _nix_: I cannot even get the new kubuntu disk to run
<_nix_> BenPA: Nope, works fine for me.
<BenPA> _nix_: I am using knoppix disk to run now so I know it's not necessarily a hardware issue
<_nix_> BenPA: do you recieve some message about what may be happening?
<BenPA> _nix_: If I modify the previous version by editing it ... it drops me into a read-only shell
<BenPA> _nix_: so I cannot run apt-get or modify any files if need be
<_nix_> BenPA: erm.. what happens when you boot your computer from the kubuntu 9.10 cd?
<_nix_> BenPA: fyi, the cd does not use grub2.
<BenPA> _nix_: first of all I get to the menu and choose install options and it does nothing
<BenPA> _nix_: ok so any idea why it does not run?
<BenPA> _nix_: this knoppix disk I'm using works fine
<_nix_> BenPA: there can be many reasons ranging from unsupported hardware in the kernel to an improperly written cd.
<_nix_> BenPA: Can you test the disk on some other computer? or can you select the option to check cd integrity on the menu that is presented to you?
<BenPA> _nix_: I even burned  the 904 version (does not work) and supergrub (which does)
<BenPA> _nix_: hold a sec
<localnnuser__> is there any plasmoid or app for changin the background automaticaly using images from the web?
<BenPA> _nix_: works fine on my PC ... starts right away copying files
<tominglis> i can only run kgpg as root - does anyone know what could be wrong?
<_nix_> BenPA: Looks like a hardware to me. I'm not sure what could be wrong.
<_nix_> BenPA: hardware issue*
<BenPA> _nix_: no way . I am talking to you using a knoppix disk running in the machine now
<BenPA> _nix_: no way . I also ran supergrub earlier on this machine too
<_nix_> BenPA: I'm not sure what could be wrong. :)
<BenPA> _nix_: I understand .... this is driving me to drink
<Roey> hey all, I get this error when I try to upload photos to Facebook (it launches a Java app):  http://pastebin.com/m77a93db9  -- I installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, then tried thsi under both Chromium-browser and firefox-3.5
<BenPA> _nix_: the only thing I didnt try was the chainloader method but not sure where it is listed
<Roey> what's this abot?
<jeroen_> Hey, does somebody have experience with Xorg.conf?
<jeroen_> My screens get disabled whenever I try to start X.   it says "Output DFP1 disable succes"  which i dont want :P
<oscar__> can anyone help please? My packet transfer seems to be unstable.
<imad_> http://english.truthway.tv/
<The_Journey_> how do I add files to my desktop? So I can open them easily
<localnnuser__> jeroen_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jeroen_> localnnuser__: I tried but the thing is im trying to setup dual-head with 2 exact same monitors
<slow-motion> n8
<The_Journey_> how do I add files to my desktop? So I can open them easily? Adding them to ~/Desktop doesn't make them appear on my desktop
<Sentynel> The_Journey_: You need to add the folder view widget and set it to display the desktop folder.
<oscar__> hello, I need to stop grub from running on boot up as i need to access a recovery partition
<oscar__> is there anyway to stop grub from loading on startup?
<The_Journey_> Sentynel, the widget just displays folders in a rectangle
<Dragnslcr> I'm on the 9.10 installer, and it's trying to combine sda and sdb into a RAID mirror, even though I don't want it to. Anyone know how to tell the system that the disks aren't mirrored?
<Sentynel> The_Journey_: If you mouseover it, a little panel comes up to the right of it. Hit the spanner icon for settings and select "show the desktop folder". You can also just drag individual files onto the desktop and choose "as icon".
<oscar__> Hi can anyone tell me how to stop GRUB from loading on startup?
<camillia> hey there guys, i upgraded from jaunty to karmic and now my flash doesn't have sound
<camillia> I've removed and re-installed and the video works, but not the sound in flash
<{aaron}> hi, is anybody familiar with 'ufw'? i'm trying to enable it over a remote connection
<{aaron}> i tried adding some rules but 'ufw show' doesn't show anything
<{aaron}> do i have to have it enabled before i can actually configure it?
<theball> hi, if i may has anyone had problems with the 64bit install not seing the windows hard drive and then being left out of the linux install and the grub menu?
<_nix_> {aaron}: ufw has a relatively easy configuration. For starters, the commands "sudo ufw default deny" and "sudo ufw enable" should set a default policy and enable the firewall.
<{aaron}> i need to make sure my ssh port stays open
<{aaron}> i was uneasy enabling without beign able to actually see the rules
<{aaron}> does 'ufw show' only work once it's turned on?
<{aaron}> or is there some other way i can inspect the rules
<Huntz23> afternoon all
<theball> afternoon
<_nix_> {aaron}: "ufw show" shows the current running status afaik.
<Huntz23> I have a dual boot grub question, anyone available?
<_nix_> oscar__: depressing the shift key while the computer is starting should show you the grub menu.
<Huntz23> its not the default boot record anymore I reinstalled XP
<{aaron}> well i'm going to set the default to allow and then enable and thens ee if it will really show me anything
<Huntz23> so off course windows overwrites the MBR becuase its rude, and I am a bit rusty
<_nix_> Huntz23: you might want to take a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Huntz23> rgr
<Huntz23> ok _nix_ that looks helpful, diving in now, let you know what I get
<TheGentleman> Anyone tried to run Karmic in a Vbox 3.0.10 (Win XP host) ?  I'm not able to have it running though Jaunty worked well in a Vbox 3.0.8
<theball> can anyone helpppp me get the 64bit install to see my win hard drive not as a raid with my data drive so i can get it to  boot windows??
<Dragnslcr> theball: are those the only two disks in your computer?
<Dragnslcr> Or are they at least the first two disks?
<theball> no i have 3 1 for win 1 for data and then 1 for linux
<theball> in that sequence as well
<Dragnslcr> Are they the same size?
<theball> the 32 bit install disk see's them fine
<theball> yes all 3 are 160 giggers
<Dragnslcr> Are you using the DVD?
<theball> right now i am trying to install and it shows the first 2 as a raid with id. of mapper
<theball> cd
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Dragnslcr> I think you're having the same problem I am
<theball> and like i said i had the 32 bit version and it installed flawlesly
<Dragnslcr> Open a console and do ls /dev/mapper
<Dragnslcr> Let's see how much we have in common
<theball> since i am in  the install procces how do i get a term?
<tominglis> i can only run kgpg as root - does anyone know what could be wrong?
<Dragnslcr> Did you pick "Try Kubuntu" from the menu first, or just go right to the installer?
<theball> got it it says control isw blah balh seagater 160 and then isw blah blah seagater 1601
<theball> went right to installer
<theball> let me reboot to the try option
<Dragnslcr> Know offhand what kind of motherboard you have?
<Dragnslcr> Or if you have a separate Seagate RAID controller?
<theball> asus m
<theball> its an asus m3a78
<Dragnslcr> So same brand as I have, at least
<theball> its just wierd that the 32 bit cd worked fine
<theball> 64 bit suse 11.1 gave me similar pains
<Huntz23> question, if I mount the /root partition and it has boot in that partition, I shouldn't have to mount /media/root/boot right?
<Dragnslcr> theball: if you find out anything, let me know, because it looks like we're having the same problem
<theball> btw thanks dragon for the efforts thus far, i am new to using orc
<Dragnslcr> Google isn't being very helpful for this
<theball> ok i dont give up easy so sure
<theball> thats why i turned to irc lol
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Huntz23> irc rocks
<Huntz23> sometimes a fresh look is all it takes
<theball> that was my perspective on it as well, i actually used irc if i remeber back in redhat 5.1 days come to think of it
<Dragnslcr> theball: have you tried the forums yet?
<theball> yeah trying to install from the try linux option does the same thing drag
<Dragnslcr> If not, I'll post something and see if anyone else has any ideas
<theball> nope thats the next step i think
<theball> great i am going into bios to see if there is a setting i can change to get it to work, i cant break win 7 since i need itunes for the touch lol
<Huntz23> crap
<Huntz23> love grub, hate windows
<theball>  /agree
<Dragnslcr> theball: I've already checked my BIOS to make sure RAID is disabled, which it is
<theball> i am trying ahci mode for the sata controller now
<theball> nope still see's them as a raid
<Refraxx> Can someone give me any info about the new 9.10 upgrade for linux? I am currently operating vers. 9.04.  Will this new upgrade disrupt anything?
<Ev0luti0n_> nope
<Ev0luti0n_> Refraxx: as far as i know and experienced, it is awesome
<Refraxx> Awsome in what way?
<Ev0luti0n_> i upgraded through kpackage kit
<Ev0luti0n_> all went well
<Ev0luti0n_> new functionalities
<Ev0luti0n_> loads of corrections and bug fixes
<Ev0luti0n_> very fast
<Ev0luti0n_> ;)
<Refraxx> ok, thanks
<nestorconde> hi, when I change workspaces with desktop effects enables I see the gnome desktop with its wallpaper
<Refraxx> Is Limewire only acessable through linux? (I found it only after transisitioning from windows)
<nestorconde> using kubuntu 9.10 used ubuntu before
<Huntz23> ok if I reinstall grub in linux how does it overwrite the MBR on my windows drive
<klabezo> please some one help me to setup my sound card
<nestorconde> is tihs a known bug or should I report it?
<klabezo> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)
<Refraxx> Ev0luti0n-- Thanks for the info. I am gonna shut down evrything,b 4 I install the upgrade. (just 2 b on the safe side)
<brelic> hey everyone.. just installed ubuntu karmic... but can't find the kubuntu-desktop package... is it possible it just isn't available yet?
<theball> hey drag you still here?
<klabezo> please some one help me to setup my sound card
<amik> is it possible to show the full path in a dolphin title bar (and thus taskbar label)?
<Dragnslcr> theball- sort of
<theball> do you know if we have too pass some switch or config to get it to not see raid?
<Dragnslcr> Not that I know of
<theball> its just wierd the 32bit install works fine
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember this problem when I tried an alpha of 9.10, so it must be a new bug
<theball> GAH
<Dragnslcr> I'm going to try to find some time to test a couple other installers, like a regular Ubuntu one
<theball>  cool benas, well i thank you for your time anyway, at least im not the only one in this pickle sadly lol
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, if I discover anything, I'll let you know
<Huntz23> argh, if anything could go right
<theball> thanks ill keep this term up
<Huntz23> I would be happy
<Huntz23> been away from linux so long that I feel useless in a command line
<dtchen> err, really?
<dtchen> oh, sorry, I utterly misparsed that statement.
<Huntz23> laf
<Huntz23> just trying to fix grub and nothing is cooperating
<jeroen_> good evening :)
<Huntz23> evening
<theball> evening
<jeroen_> I just rebooted my system and kubuntu forgot my audio driver... it asked to forget Intel HDA (analog)
<jeroen_> dunno how to get it back xD
<Sentynel> jeroen_: I had the same thing; just reboot.
<jeroen_> Sentynel: I did :(
<jeroen_> Sentynel: twice
<theball> did you plug in anything that my through a switch on the sound confug?
<theball> config*
<Sentynel> jeroen_: Huh, weird. I've got a Creative X-Fi (finally supported by ALSA!) and an Intel HDA. Few boots ago I got that popup for both cards, but I said don't forget and rebooted and everything came back.
<jeroen_> well i cant remember doing anything strange
<theball> mine goes wierd sometimes when front headphone jack is plugged in'
<jeroen_> just installed the ATI driver and rebooted (got my 2 monitors working dual-head finally :P)
<dtchen> err
<dtchen> none of you should be using PulseAudio, so that shouldn't be in the problem space at all
<jeroen_> i do have a headgear plugged in atm *-)
<jeroen_> i have pulseaudio installed..
<dtchen> oh krikey.
<dtchen> so -- do you have sl-modem-daemon installed?
<jeroen_> have to check that
<dtchen> please do so
<jeroen_> nope i dont
<jeroen_> what does it do?
<dtchen> jeroen_: It's a soft modem driver that uses ALSA and interferes with PulseAudio's module-udev-detect (I blogged about this).
<jeroen_> dtchen: should i install it?
<dtchen> jeroen_: please use pastebin the output from: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<dtchen> jeroen_: absolutely not. Do not install it.
<jeroen_> ok
<dtchen> err, ok, my grammar skills are quickly disappearing, but whatever.
<CupofDice> Should 'Hardware Drivers' also show open source graphic card drivers in addition to Nvidia? Or do I have to look for them elsewhere?
<jeroen_> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/d5a4a55fe
<dtchen> jeroen_: what's the output from: pactl stat|grep '^Default Sink'
<jeroen_> auto_null
<jeroen_> dtchen: Default Sink: auto_null
<jeroen_> dtchen: should i remove pulseaudio?
<dtchen> jeroen_: no, unless it's just horrific for you
<dtchen> jeroen_: aha, so you have a null sink much as I suspected
<dtchen> jeroen_: so --
<dtchen> jeroen_: in KDE System Settings > Multimedia, what is Phonon configured to use as the primary profile?
<dtchen> jeroen_: i.e., you should make PulseAudio the primary (on top/ahead of ALSA default/hw)
<jeroen_> dtchen: HDA Intel (ALC889A Analog) was primary
<jeroen_> dtchen: changed it to PulseAudio
<Guest12429> hi
<jeroen_> dtchen: ps. What is Phonon? :)
<dtchen> jeroen_: Phonon is the multimedia abstraction
<Guest12429> can anyone please help me in configuring wireless internet connectivity??
<jeroen_> dtchen: ok so i changed it to PulseAudio
<jeroen_> dtchen: I have snd-hda-intel in my blacklist... could that be the problem?
<jeroen_> Is there a quick way to load a driver?
<jeroen_> with command line
<huntz23> ok, I need some help with grub
<huntz23> I followed the wiki page to install over the MBR in windows and I got windows
<huntz23> no grub to choose windows or linux
#kubuntu 2010-11-01
<Fanfare> I cant find a bug of present windows slowing down the desktop.... is it just me?
<moetunes> Fanfare:  you might need a better graphics driver
<Fanfare> moetunes: i might need a better graphics card anyways... nv GF 5700 173.xx binary driver
<moetunes> sounds like it :)
<illunatic> has anyone had issues with .ICEauthority in 10.04?
<illunatic> random permission issues unable to start kde
<illunatic> http://www.vupen.com/english/advisories/2006/1465
<illunatic> something randomly changed permission to .ICEauthority and it wouldn't start kmserver
<illunatic> until i rm .Xauthority && rm .ICEauthority
<illunatic> i haven't seen a whole lot of info as to what causes the random permission change on .ICEauthority
<chuckf> illunatic: I run into that on rare occasions myself. I have yet to find a cause/solution to it
<illunatic> it's like some big mystery huh
<illunatic> it may have to do with me installing a bunch of themes last night?
<chuckf> doutful that that is the cause
<chuckf> I've looked into it, didn't find anything concrete and then moved on
<illunatic> i had a crash while running FiF, kwrite, okular, filezilla. akregator, and konsole
<illunatic> filezilla had an active connection to my external HDD
<chuckf> and Venus might have been in retrograde with a quarter moon
<illunatic> heh
<illunatic> someone mentioned corrupt boot disk somewhere. do not want
<chuckf> you might want to check your logs to see if you can find somethign that points to the issue
 * teadict smacks KTorrent for Stalling ):
<illunatic> ok which logs where? :X
<illunatic> chuckf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523601/
<illunatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523603/
<illunatic> it was going out of the text box for some reason heh
<Cato37> i installed a lexmark driver from disk that had a selection for debian based packages, and it messed the startup at login, changed a bunch of permissions, and tries to run the "bus". how do i unistall the stupid thing and undo all the changes that it made to the system?
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Code...
<Cato37> is there anyway to undo the damage that a lexmark driver for a s506 printer did when i used the debian/ubuntu driver?
<Cato37> the driver did
<Cato37> or do i need to reinstall kubuntu?
<urgen> interesting question cato
<urgen> so the disk had a .deb file?
<Cato37>  yeah. it did. sorry i was downstairs. the disk had .gz tar
<Cato37> it ask for root priviliges and then did a lot of stuff. now when i boot up it takes 2x as long and the startup process prings about 15 errorsw.
<Cato37> i get a kickoff launcher, and a failed file report that lists what printers are on my network.
<Cato37> after about 5 minutes all of the applications in the panel load.
<Cato37> i am just going to reinstal the os.
<Cato37> bbl.
<FloridaGuy> is this what i use to add the kde 4.5.2 to my repo list....   ppa:kubuntu-ppa    from here....    http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<urgen> I have 10.04
<FloridaGuy> im on 10.10
<westyvw> my cpu is 3ghz. I overclock to 3.6 (always). proc/cpuinfo shows 2.0
<westyvw> previous distro I would disable powermanagement, and get 3.6
<westyvw> any guides or info?
<westyvw> disabled powermanagement does not seem to help here
<westyvw> ok how about an easier one: how do I set all my drives to automount at boot?
<westyvw> nothing huh? ah well
<bazhang> westvw put them in fstab?
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !fstab | westyvw
<ubottu> westyvw: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang> you parted before I could answer
<westyvw> ok so i have to hand edit fstab? i can do that. shame it isnt a setting.
<westyvw> i did make the change in KDE but have to enter a password still before mount
<bazhang> To mount all file systems in /etc/fstab, run: sudo mount -a
<westyvw> anythoughts on the cpu clocking mechanism?
<westyvw> in the old days, you would see a cpu folder in proc, this would list the powermanagement settings of the processor. it was possible to echo a new high value so you would have the full cpu range
<westyvw> somewhere it is reading what the cpu is reporting and holding it to that speed
<westyvw> frustrating because my cpu is a late revision which means it is underclocked by the manufactoror. So i lose about 600mhz
<bazhang> no experience with that, westyvw ; did you see how to mount in /etc/fstab pasted from the link I sent you above?
<westyvw> yes, and thank you. It's been awhile but i can follow along.
<westyvw> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<westyvw> gives maximum cpu is allowed to go
<westyvw> dmidecode -t prossesor tells you what your cpu is actually capable of and what the bios is set to run it at
<westyvw> since no one is talking i thought I would. Hope you dont mind.
<westyvw> now to figure out if i have a userspace governor or what.
<westyvw> how is the Kubuntu system managing CPU scaling and throttling?
<westyvw> perhaps with KDE?
<westyvw> ah well bed time for now anyways. Thanks Kubuntu folks, I finally am trying your KDE after years of just plain Debian.
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password
<sinthetek> has anyone else had an issue with meerka kdm themes not wanting to install properlY
<sinthetek> properly?*
<sinthetek> when i 'add new themes' for the login manager through system settings, they never show up in the selection dialog
<sinthetek> nm, i got it
<replicasex> is there a way to move the navigation buttons to the left like in the default of Ubuntu?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive got a strange problem with gettin updates for my 10.10...when i search for updates manualy i always have to click "search for updates" n i never get anythin
<n8w> it always generates a new package list
<n8w> when i do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, i get 122 new updates
<n8w> anyone?
<Kalidarn> hmm
<iqrasoft> exsit server aix to practice in him
<iqrasoft> i need help
<iqrasoft> helpme
<Kalidarn> iqrasoft: you make no sense
<Kalidarn> if you don't speak english perhaps it's best to ask in a channel that speaks your language https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Cato37> when i partition linux what is the minimum space for the os compared to a partitioned home file?
<illunatic> Cato37: i don't know the exact, but i believe 15GB is recommended
<illunatic> although, it could be GiB
<illunatic> oh noez!
<Cato37> illunatic: thanx. i was going to give it 12. but 15 will work also
<illunatic> sure i hope that's accurate
<moetunes> sounds fine :)
<illunatic> i halped!
<Cato37> thanx. just to be sure. :)   i can give kubuntu 15 gigs and the partitioned home file can be the rest of the drive.
<Cato37> have a good night/day all.
<damsamnang> hi
<Machtin> let's say my system freezes. i have to hard reset and boot again.. how can i see why it froze?
<Machtin> or where?
<moetunes> maybe in ~/.xsession.errors or /var/log/syslog perhaps...
<Machtin> mh
<yoshilove> hey. :D
<ilika> why isn't KpackageKit finding BitchX?
<moetunes> !find bitchx
<ubottu> File bitchx found in epic4-script-hienoa, epic4-script-lice, xemacs21-basesupport
<moetunes> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in maverick
<ilika> what does that mean?
<yoshilove> anyone know if there's a sudo or some other terminal command to open preferences/administration via custom launcher?
<Machtin> yoshilove: do you mean "systemsettings"
<jonbet> hi all, im join in..
<jonbet> i need to learn how to compile alsa-driver. Does nyone know what tutorial i should read first? im using kubuntu dvd amd64 10.10 thanx
<moetunes> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ilika> where do all apps usually get installed?
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<moetunes> ilika:  normally in /usr/bin
<ilika> thanks
<moetunes> np :)
<jonbet> thanks, im reading.. :)
<rek> hi i need to do a point to point connection
<moetunes> !adhoc
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> what can i do to find out why my CPU usage is spiking
<moetunes> check things in top maybe
<Hazamonzo> hmm, why would pkill ksnapshot restart my kde session?
<ilika> why isn't KpackageKit finding Nessus?
<moetunes> !find nessus
<ubottu> File nessus found in fvwm-crystal, openvas-plugins-dfsg, openvas-server-dev, picon-usenix, piwi, selinux-policy-default, selinux-policy-dev, selinux-policy-doc, selinux-policy-mls, selinux-policy-ubuntu (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nessus&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<ilika> how would I install it?
<moetunes> !info nessus
<ubottu> Package nessus does not exist in maverick
<moetunes> ilika:  there's no package for it
<ilika> moetunes: I downloaded the .deb file from their website, can I use that
<moetunes> ilika:  sure if the dependencies are met - sudo dpkg -i /path/to/nessus
<moetunes> to install
<ilika> ok, using the GUI package installer
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ilika> moetunes: it said package was installed, no idea where though
<moetunes> ilika:  probably in /usr/bin
<moetunes> ilika:  in konsole try   which nessus   if that is the app name
<ilika> whats a keyboard shortcut to run a command
<pibarnas> ilika: ?
<bazhang> alt f2?
<ilika> thanks
<dmatt> ilika: run terminal and enter commands there, that way you can see output and results
<sorgen> по русски пожалуйста
<moetunes> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dmatt> apt-get and kpackagekit are segfaulting on me in 10.10 x86
<dmatt> anybody with the same problem?
<moetunes> I haven't heard anyone mention that here
<dmatt> first I thought it is because od 4.5.2 ppa, but happened on clean install as well
<dmatt> maybe it is somehow connected to localisation files
<dmatt> I even tried install from alternate medium
<moetunes> first thought is a bad cd burn...
<dmatt> and checking memory...
<moetunes> yep
<dmatt> everything tested already
<dmatt> normal medium failed to finish install
<moetunes> did you do the cd check from the cd menu?
<dmatt> with alternative i did it already two times and still having problems
<dmatt> i think i did... i do it one more time to be safe...
<moetunes> you could try in konsole   sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt
<sresu_> Thinking of upgrading to Maverick than sticking to LTS.. Should I?
<moetunes> sresu_:  it is your choice - I prefer the lts personally
<dmatt> moetunes: funny i do not have any problems on 64... but it is on different notebook
<sresu_> during a release kubuntu and ubuntu dont upgrade major version numbers (ie lucid will never offically support kde 4.5... you can only get that though comuntiy ppas), right
<sresu_> lucid is highly unlikly to get kde 4.6 when it come out (or ever) where as maverick in all likly hood will..
<moetunes> there'll be a backport for it I'm sure sresu_
<sresu_> But ppa I don't prefer to use..
<moetunes> dmatt:  I would be suprised if diff h/ware had an affect on apt tho...
<sresu_> You got KDE 4.5.1, moetunes?
<moetunes> sresu_:  sounds like your mind is set on moving to maverick then :)
<sresu_> moetunes: No, still not able to decide. I was with mind set to stick with lts alone.. Now confused
<dmatt> moetunes: maybe apt is failing becasue kpackagekit failed before and left mess... and I suspect it has something to do with my hardware
<sresu_> moetunes: Setting upgrade settings to LTS will prompt me of next LTS and get me directly to the newest, so upgrading won't be much of a issue. With that, one may not experiance the latest warez..
<moetunes> sresu_:  there's no reason to decide just yet
<sresu_> moetunes: So, what do you say?
<moetunes> dmatt:  there's the memory checker in the live cds' menu - would that give a clue?
<moetunes> sresu_:  if you are in two minds I would suggest waiting for a reason to prompt you
<dmatt> moetunes: I already did that, no memory problem
<moetunes> dmatt:  if it's not the cd and not the memory that leaves read/writes to the hdd then afaik
<dmatt> moetunes: how do i check that?
<moetunes> dmatt:  hdparm or smart
<moetunes> !smart
<dmatt> moetunes: smartmon must be installed first :(
<moetunes> heh - that makes things hard then dmatt ...
<dmatt> just finished checking second cd integrity check, both normal and alternate media are OK
<sresu_> moetunes: Ok.. Well, other thing about muon, you know about that package manager? I know its not totally possible to get muon in lucid due dependencies. Is there ay way I can use anything like that? Other than kpk..
<moetunes> sresu_:  you can install synaptic or use the command line
<sresu_> moetunes: I have it installed
<sresu_> but no not the CLI
<moetunes> sresu_:  I haven't heard about muon tho
<sresu_> Its similar to Synapic
<sresu_> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 952 kB
<moetunes> sresu_:  you have the cli apt installed
<sresu_> Command line interface, yes
<moetunes> I apt-cache search then apt-get install here...
<sresu_> Yeah, I do the same thing
<moetunes> it's quicker
<sresu_> But, I tend to do mistakes when dependencies
<sresu_> Small but its fine as well
<moetunes> dmatt:  is the package manager the only issue?
<dmatt> moetunes: when screen locks, i could not get back, there is some video issue
<dmatt> i am going to make one more vanilla install without localisation, so i can track, where the issue is introduced
<moetunes> k
<dmatt> moetunes: any tip how to test with hdparm when running with live cd
<dmatt> ?
<moetunes> dmatt:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hdparm - I like the archlinux wiki :)
<dmatt> moetunes: disk is OK according to smartmontools
<moetunes> dmatt:  no idea what the issue is since you can't reconfigure apt...
<moetunes> dmatt:  tried reading   dmesg   to see if it shows some errors?
<dmatt> not in live cd ...
<moetunes> k
<dmatt> exdcept soem acpi stuff
<moetunes> dmatt:  there should be /var/log/syslog on the hdd from the last boot
<dmatt> i am going to reboot into recovery to try to reconfigure apt
<dmatt> moetunes: do you know, how to start update-notifier widget
<javier__> Hi! Since I upgraded to Maverick yesterday my laptop overheats a bit. Anyone has any idea what could have changed?
<moetunes> dmatt:  nope sorry
<moetunes> javier__:  maybe in konsole check   top   to see if an app is working hard ?
<moetunes> !nickchange | Kalidarn
<Kalidarn> what
<moetunes> Kalidarn:  you change your nick alot..
<moetunes> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<javier__> Kalidarn: Xorg by root gets high percentage CPU and mem
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> you are an idiot clearly
<moetunes> heh - * Kalidarn is now known as zz_Kalidarn * zz_Kalidarn is now known as Kalidarn * zz_Kalidarn is now known as Kalidarn
<Pici> Kalidarn: Please be civil.
<Kalidarn> it's because my IRC client disconnects from my BNC
<Kalidarn> and that happens because suspend does not work in kubuntu
<moetunes> Kalidarn:  I'm sure there is a setting to turn that off if you want
<Kalidarn> moetunes: i was testing to see if suspend works
<moetunes> javier__:  you could see if there is a diff graphics card driver for your system
<Kalidarn> and it changes my name when i detatch because it is a feature.
<moetunes> Kalidarn:  I'm sure there is a setting to turn that off if you want
<Kalidarn> it is supposed to do that.
<Kalidarn> and why would i want to do that.
<moetunes> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Kalidarn> its not like it happens all the time
<javier__> moetunes: thing is, i had this problem long time ago, and it seemed to be fixed already. But after this upgrading, its gone mad again
<javier__> and I cant keep it even belov 50
<javier__> before I was around 40
<Kalidarn> and where does it say changing your nick on detatch is bad
<dmatt> javier__: have you rebooted in meantime?
<javier__> and now, even I'm in "powersafe", it gets the two processors to work, so it overheats
<Pici> It happened twice, its fine.
<javier__> yes, yes
<javier__> i rebooted
<javier__> its happening since 2 days
<Pici> Kalidarn: you should avoid it in the future though.
<Pici> Kalidarn: Under the 'Don't use public away messages' heading.
<dmatt> javier__: do you have flash running?
<javier__> no...
<Kalidarn> given the amount of join/party messages in the channel and it had really only done it twice in the last block of join part messages.
<javier__> is there a possibility for making impossible running the two processors when I'm in powersafe?
<Kalidarn> i hardly think that it is a real problem if i closed my irc client twice you wouldn't have complained, clients can also configure irc to not show join/party/events
<moetunes> I don't see join/parts here
<Kalidarn> i think you'll find what they mean by public status changes is echoes out into /say
<moetunes> javier__:  anything about errors in the X log?
<javier__> moetunes: ah, something else happened. Dont know why I dont get hidden files by pressing Ctrl+H
<moetunes> oh
<javier__> did you say something? made the sound but didnt get any message
<Kalidarn> moetunes: furthermore i was testing to see if fork bombs still work on ubuntu
<Kalidarn> and apparently they do
<Kalidarn> so that's kind of funny
<Kalidarn> considering other distributions have default configuration as user to prevent processes from being beyond say 50
<Kalidarn> per user.
<moetunes> javier__:  I said   oh
<javier__> ah, hehe. Ok
<javier__> moetunes: fot Xlog error checking, i went to .xsession-errors. right?
<javier__> there are few things there
<dmatt> moetunes: everything work fine here after reboot... i am going to try to add ppa for 4.5.2
<moetunes> javier__:  there is a good start
<moetunes> dmatt:  well done - what was the fix?
<javier__> but, Im afraid, i dont know how to read there...
<moetunes> javier__:  you can paste it and I'll have a read too
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<javier__> moetunes: everything? how was that page for pasting texts?
<javier__> ok, thanks
<dmatt> moetunes: i did that dpkg-reconfigure thing in recovery console, but it said it did not change anything... maybe simple restart was enough
<javier__> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523899/
<javier__> moetunes: but, what do you think about what I said before? forbidding ussing second CPU in Powersafe mode. That would work for me
<moetunes>  javier__ I wouldn't know how to do that sorry
<moetunes> javier__:  line 6 from that paste seems like a bad start
<javier__> moetunes: uggg
<javier__> really?
<moetunes> javier__:  it looks like dbus errors
<javier__> moetunes: mmm, dont know what that means...
<Kalidarn> does suspend to ram/disk work for anyone else here?
<moetunes> javier__:  I have little experience with dbus - I would as a first test move .config to .config.bak and relogin in
<javier__> moetunes: rename?
<moetunes> javier__:  yep
<javier__> moetunes:  ok, done. But anything seems to have happend so far
<javier__> moetunes: ok, done. but nothing has happend so far, or so it does look like
<moetunes> javier__:  hows the cpu usage? - is xsession-errors diff?
<javier__> opps, dont see whats going on here
<javier__> i got lost
<javier__> so, I changed to .config.bak and didnt get anything after that
<moetunes> javier__:  there's some dbus stuff in .config - moving that dir hould have forced dbus to defaults which hopefully would have improved things for you
<moetunes> *should
<javier__> so, you I pastebin .xsession.error for you now?
<moetunes> javier__:  sure :)
<javier__> well, line 6 remains the same
<cynewave_> Anyone else having problems with non-functional usb ports on kubuntu 10.10
<said> hi, I have a printer "canon LBP 2900B" shared in workgroup named "FireFoc" using "windows XP" , my pc is connected to this workgroup, I want to using that printer in my " kubuntu 10.10" systeme, can you tell me ho.
<moetunes> cynewave_:  haven't heard anyobe here mention it
<javier__> moetunes: waw, it doesnt work copying and pasting text
<javier__> weird
<moetunes> said:  look at this page - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<said> thank you
<moetunes> javier__:  sounds like you have some major issues - is this a fresh install?
<javier__> ok, plasma just broke down
<javier__> :)
<moetunes> heh
<javier__> I upgraded from 10.10 like always did before
<moetunes> k
<javier__> plasma broke and came back as it was gone
<moetunes> might be h/ware issue then
<javier__> moetunes: mmm, i dont think is hardware, i have had similar problems before and somehow I solved them
<javier__> i wish I could go back to my previos 10.04, just as it was two days ago :)
<javier__> shall I resrore .config name?
<javier__> restore
<moetunes> javier__:  it pays to take notes about these things... :)
<moetunes> javier__:  yep you can restore .config
<said> Hi again, I Have a cyber cafe using ubuntu/kubuntu systeme in PC's I need a software to manage this network ( counting, opning PC, closing......)
<Guest77705> hello
<smooph> hey guys how can I uninstall the activities stuff
<smooph> I have like a million unnamed new activities
<smooph> of course without creating them
<e_t_> said: you might take a look at this http://italc.sourceforge.net/ It's meant for teachers but might do what you want.
<javier__> moetunes: it seems we broke something. Now, every time I cross my cursor over paste-plasma applet, plasma collapses and switch-off for several seconds, and restart later
<javier__> moetunes: what we didnt really do anything for that happening, did we?
<moetunes> javier__:  afaik plasma has nothing in .config - you would need to logout/login to use the restored .config folder tho
<javier__> but I restarted and its still happening
<moetunes> javier__:  prob more dbus errors - check the bottom of xsession-errors
<javier__> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523922/
<moetunes> k
<javier__> moetunes: its full of errors
<moetunes> javier__:  it sure is - they all seem to stem from dbus from what I know
<javier__> moetunes: so... any idea what could I do with that?
<moetunes> javier__:  I know nothing about debugging dbus errors but I'm having a google
<javier__> mhm, thanks a lot
<smooph> Hey guys I want to disable the plasma activties ... how can i do that?
<moetunes> javier__:  see if this helps - http://www.linuxformat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=86596
<said> How I can setup/install Bzip software
<e_t_> said: you can install bzip (if it's not already installed) with "sudo apt-get install bzip2"
<javier__> moetunes: mmm, it seems he removed some applet and his ploblems dissapeared :)
<javier__> i think something like that can be happening to me, cause yesterday I had problems with KNM applet. But, right yesterday I restarted to default my Xorg configuration, so I think I dealed with those problems...
<moetunes> javier__:  yep
<javier__> moetunes: is it my problem with rendering?
<moetunes> javier__:  I don't :think" so
<moetunes> javier__:  I don't "think" so
<javier__> ok
<javier__> my problem is also with my Nvidia graphic card, that goes very hot
<javier__> i remember i was working on that, but dont remember if i finally did something throw the card when my laptop was overheating or by another way
<moetunes> javier__:  using the drivers from nvidia?
<javier__> moetunes: its stuppid that the card always works at maximum performance, when Im not running games neither have desktop effects working...
<javier__> mhm, nvidia driver
<moetunes> smooph1:  I can't find anything on google for turning the activities off...
<smooph1> me neither
<javier__> you think I could remove NVIDIA controler if Im not using 3D aceleration?would it work?
<intick> hi allDo you know how can it lunch inaDyn at start up ?
<moetunes> smooph1:  this might give a clue - http://hanschen.org/2009/11/17/how-do-you-use-activities/
<moetunes> javier__:  I would just use the open source driver 'till there was no errors
<javier__> but how to use the open source one?
<javier__> removing the other?
<moetunes> javier__:  yep - and make sure there is no file xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<javier__> moetunes: no file there what means? nothing about NVIDIA or nothing about any private controler?
<said> how I can software *.tar.bz2   ???
<moetunes> !compile | said
<ubottu> said: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<said> how I can setup/install software *.tar.bz2   ???
<moetunes> !checkinstall | said
<ubottu> said: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<moetunes> said:  that is called compiling - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<moetunes> javier__:  if there is no file there named xorg.conf and you have removed the nvidia driver you should be able to reboot into using the opensource driver
<javier__> moetunes: ok, i will do it step by step. Im removing them and see what i got in that folder later
<moetunes> k
<javier__> moetunes: so now, any NVIDIA driver is active. and in X11 there is no xorg.conf file
<moetunes> javier__:  you need to reboot to not use the nvidia driver - it gets loaded into the kernel at boot afaik
<javier__> moetunes: but there are xorg.conf.dist-update-20031011101, xorg.conf.failsafe and even xorg.conf~
<said> which systeme is the best and easy ;kununtu OR ubuntu
<javier__> OK
<javier__> moetunes: so, I reboot
<moetunes> javier__:  yep - if the files aren't named simply xorg.conf they're backups
<moetunes> said:  they are much the same - it depends on the desktop environment you prefer
<said> you mean KDE & GNOME
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> each desktop environment has its' own apps etc
<said> How i can change desktop environment from KDE to GNOME?
<javier__> moetunes: well, everything working much faster now!
<moetunes> said:  you can install ubuntu-desktop and select it at login
<moetunes> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<moetunes> javier__:  woot!
<said> Thank yo
<moetunes> javier__:  so it was a driver issue it seems ?
<javier__> not as cold as i would like, but maybe it needs time to cold down
<moetunes> not dbus like I thought
<javier__> moetunes: just, letters went a bit too small
<moetunes> javier__:  you might be using a bigger resolution now
<javier__> ammm
<moetunes> javier__:  in konsole   xrandr -q   will tell
<javier__>    1280x800       60.0*+
<javier__>    1024x768       59.9
<javier__>    800x600        59.9
<javier__>    640x480        59.4
<javier__>    720x400        59.6
<FloodBotK2> javier__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javier__>    640x400        60.0
<javier__> how to make letters bigger?
<moetunes> javier__:  in system settings somewhere - I'm not on a kde box atm to check
<javier__> moetunes: ok, ok
<javier__> thanks very much for all your help
<javier__> im leaving
<javier__> thanks!!!
<moetunes> k
<dmatt> moetunes: i am back after more testing... all is running well except when there are updates available, kpackagekit update notifier segfaults
<dmatt> moetunes: any idea how to reset it ? would deleting /.kde do any good?
<moetunes> dmatt:  does apt-get update work
<dmatt> yes
<moetunes> dmatt:  I wouldn't remove it - just rename foe now
<gandal> ciao
<gandal> problemi con microfono
<moetunes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gandal> ok grazie
<moetunes> np :)
<Kalidarn> hrm, i wonder why kubuntu isn't suspending
<Kalidarn> i just see the _ line
<Kalidarn> to either disk or RAM
<dmatt> moetunes: I am not sure what to rename ... it is easier to set checking actualisations to Never in kpackagekit
<dmatt> but i am still curious why it happens only to me
<moetunes> dmatt:  you were talking about removing .kde - that is what I was suggesting to just rename
<moetunes> in case that wasn;t the issue
<moetunes> in case that wasn't the issue
<dmatt> moetunes: Ah I see
<Kalidarn> okay that's interesting
<Kalidarn> when i do say suspend to ram i see a blinking _ and hear the suspend chime
<Kalidarn> however when i switch to tty1 and try to login i cannot see any of my characters appearing in the login
<Kalidarn> the keyboard obviously works because im able to switch tty
<Kalidarn> if i switch to tty7 or 8 i just see black screen and then i can't switch to any other ttys anymore
<amichair> every since upgrade to maverick I get complaints from others on skype calls that they hear themselves in echo, and this has never happened before... any idea how to fix this? Is it a pulseaudio thing?
<Peace-> amichair: it could be..
<Peace-> try
<Peace-> to remove
<amichair> will anything break without pa?
<amichair> (why was it added?)
<Kalidarn> it aims to make things easier for users
<Peace-> i use kuibuntu without pulse
<Kalidarn> and allows per application volume
<moetunes> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Peace-> Kalidarn: but it's a stupid thing
<Kalidarn> if you remove it though you can't do per application volume in kmix
<Peace-> alsa for normal user it enough
<Kalidarn> but i've heard it can cause problems
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-utils pulseaudio
<Peace-> that should be enought
<Peace-> you got problem ?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-utils pulseaudio
<Peace-> .
<moetunes> I would use --purge remove myself
<Kalidarn> someone told me suspension in kubuntu ie suspend to ram/disk doesnt work full stop is there any truth to this?
<smooph> anybody know how i can disable/uninstall plasma-activities ... I have a billion unamed activities which I don't and won't use
<Kalidarn> im trying to get it working on my system and haven't yet found out why its not
<Peace-> Kalidarn: some computer can get that problem
<Kalidarn> i know hardware can cause issues
<Peace-> with some hardware
<Kalidarn> yeah how might i find out what it is
<moetunes> smooph:  id you have no luck here there is #kde
<moetunes> *if
<Kalidarn> computer is using nvidia proprietary 1 screen via DVI and only has 1 mouse 1 keyboard, with Gigabyte X58A-UD3R Intel X58 LGA 1366 motherboard
<smooph> moetunes: good idea
<Kalidarn> i thought about trying other distribution livecds
<Kalidarn> to rule out if its hardware or configuration
<amichair> Kalidarn: funny you should mention it, ever since the upgrade kmix only shows master volume and all channels are gone
<Kalidarn> powerdevil says everything should work
<Kalidarn> its on another tab amichair
<amichair> Kalidarn: nope, I looked everywhere, and in settings too
<Kalidarn> Playback streams
<dmatt> moetunes: I found bug report describing my problem here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/667856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 667856 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "kpackagekitsmarticon crashes with segfault in QWidget::metric" [Undecided,New]
<dmatt> moetunes: thank you for help
<moetunes> np :)
<smooph> Kalidarn: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<Kalidarn> i cant read german :P
<amichair> in any case, I think I'll try removing PA and hope for the best
<Kalidarn> i dont know if that will translate :P
<amichair> Kalidarn, Peace-: Thanks
<Kalidarn> :P
<amichair> what the heck? I tried apt-get remove it, and it says it will remove, among other things, dasher? that has nothing to do with pa...
<smooph> amichair: it will remove programs that have been marked for automatic installation with other programs ... you can tell apt to only remove the packages you want
<smooph> man apt or man aptitude
<amichair> but I installed dasher manually...
<Peace-> amichair: you have only to remove puylse
<Peace-> and stop
<Kalidarn> hmm smooph
<smooph> maybe dasher depends on the program you want to remove
<Kalidarn> i translated it but it doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<Peace-> the name of other applications?
<Kalidarn> under the It does not always work :P
<sorbiq> hi all
<smooph> Kalidarn: maybe you should google yourself ... suspend, hibernate, your board, cpu etc
<Kalidarn> :D
<Kalidarn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9475037&postcount=18
<Kalidarn> maybe that is the problem it talks about my motherboard
<Kalidarn> it is USB 3 apparently causing the problem
<Kalidarn> course i guess a lot of people do not have USB 3 :P
<Kalidarn> just when i was going to buy that new portable usb 3 hard disk
<smooph> I don't understand why usb3 should give you trouble with hibernate ... other that the driver might be bad and won't resume when coming back out of sleep ... and than just reinitiate the driver via script
<sorbiq> how to make transparent windows borders ?
<sorbiq> i have themes with transparency but it dont work
<Kalidarn> smooph: well i can try it i guess
<Peace-> sorbiq: systemsettings
<sorbiq> Peace-: and ?
<Kalidarn> smooph: that's certainly the problem :P http://pastebin.com/e5iZ0W8d
<Kalidarn> [ 1170.845612] PM: Device usb9 failed to suspend async: error -2
<Kalidarn> that's my USB 3.0 ports
<Kalidarn> they're the last 2 ones
<smooph> ok than you need to create a script powering down usb3 before hibernation and backup after resume
<Kalidarn> yeah he's got one in the thread
<Kalidarn> it remove the xhci driver
<smooph> there should be instructions out there explaining it with graphics driver
<Kalidarn> it looks fairly simple, suspend, hibernate thaw resume in a case  with modprobe and modprobe -r ^_^
<Kalidarn> except for the fact i dont think it works
<smooph> :D well thats what i call expected
<Kalidarn> mmm that wasn't the problem
<Kalidarn> it must be because usb9 is the xhci driver
<Kalidarn> unless the module is not called xhci anymore
<Kalidarn> ah i think its called xhci_hcd :P
<Kalidarn> woot fixed it
<Kalidarn> mmm i seee tones of unable to read inode block blah
<Kalidarn> ext4fs errors :P
<apparle> hi
<Kalidarn> oh splendid
<Kalidarn> Resume from hibernate corrupts ext4
<subhashish> hello can anybody help me with my sound problem? (i have installed kubuntu for second time after kubuntu 10.04 and i am new to linux)
<subhashish> my sound output is very low
<smooph> subhashish: what do you mean with low ... low in volume ?
<subhashish> like in previous kmix in 10.04 the kmix is not recognising my pcm
<smooph> whats you soundcard
<subhashish> wait
<smooph> if you don't know open a "konsole" type "lspci" and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<subhashish> smooph, it is a big output can i paste it here?
<subhashish> oo wait
<apparle> subhashish: is it only the problem of kmix or your soundcard is not working at all in linux?
<subhashish> no the sound card was working in 10.04 a half an hour ago!
<subhashish> now i installed 10.10
<apparle> subhashish: and is it working in 10.10?
<apparle> subhashish: I mean sound ?
<subhashish> yes but i hav to turn the sound level of my speakers to its extreme to get any sound
<subhashish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523978/
<apparle> subhashish: open konsole and then alsamixer
<apparle> subhashish: configure it
<subhashish> yes , directions please?
<jaroslav_> jaroslavn
<jaroslav_> jaroslavn
<apparle> subhashish: open the konsole and type alsamixer and press enter
<subhashish> i have got the gnome alsamixer installed
<subhashish> played with it but i didnt get anything
<subhashish> still no sound
<Peace-> subhashish: alsamixer is a terminal program
<Peace-> no need of gnome stuff
<Peace-> ,
<subhashish> ok
<apparle> subhashish: you can find konsole in menu
<subhashish> i did alsamixer one too and it shows that my pcm, speaker and master are at 100
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<subhashish> ok
<subhashish> here it is http://imagebin.org/121342
<u19809> hi all, I could not get my JRE running op openoffice ... installed openoffice-java-common but now my kubuntu menus are gone ...
<apparle> subhashish: just go to pcm channel and press m to see if anything changes.
<subhashish> ok wait
<subhashish> no nothing happens
<apparle> subhashish: funny. everything seems to be alright
<subhashish> yeah seems funny to me too
<apparle> subhashish: see in the system settings sound if correct card is selected
<subhashish> the sound is ver very low
<subhashish> ok wait
<apparle> subhashish: when you say sound? whcih player are you referring to/
<subhashish> amarok, vlc, mplayer
<subhashish> i hav got those installed
<apparle> subhashish: use the test button in the sound menu of system settings?
<subhashish> no i dont get anything with that
<apparle> subhashish: try changing the card to something else? what all is listed in the cards?
<subhashish> only one is listed named "Internal Audio Analog Stereo"
<subhashish> and the control for that shows up in kmix
<apparle> subhashish: no idea then.
<subhashish> hmmm
<subhashish> ok thanks
<apparle> subhashish: try booting to a ubuntu live CD to locate whether it is driver or kde specific problem
<subhashish> i will try to find a solution by myself
<subhashish> i hav tried with the ubuntu one
<apparle> :)
<subhashish> and i got nice sounds from its players
<apparle> subhashish: you mean in ubuntu 10.10 you get normal sound? or did you try in 10.04?
<subhashish> yes normal in 10.04 and 10.10 too
<subhashish> ubuntu
<apparle> subhashish: then try playing some file via command line using mplayer
<apparle> subhashish: see if three it plays normally
<subhashish> i already have and found that it cant too
<apparle> subhashish: did you try with aplay?
<apparle> subhashish: but aplay only plays wav files?
<apparle> subhashish: if aplay also doesn't play it then you have somehow messed the sound card driver
<subhashish> no i just installed kubuntu 10.10 an hour ago but still i will look into my soundcard driver problem or will try properly reinstalling kubuntu 10.10
<subhashish> thank u very much apparle Peace- smooph  :)
<apparle> k
<haribu> bin ich drin?
<Pici> !de | haribu
<ubottu> haribu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<haribu>  /join #ubuntu-de
<haribu> ich bleib lieber beim usenet
<Slashx> Hey
<Slashx> I have an issue with networking.
<Slashx> Many times hwhen I boot the KNetworkManager says Networking Disabled
<Slashx> How do I enable this outside of going through Lubuntu
<nuboon2age> Slashx: don't forget there's also a #lubuntu channel
<nuboon2age> they may have the answers there if no one knows the answers here
<Slashx> I prefer Kubuntu
<nuboon2age> sure Slashx.  me too.  just trying to help since you asked about lubuntu
<nuboon2age> Slashx: oh, now that i read your question again, i have a different understanding
<Slashx> I only know how to enable it via switching to Lubuntu
<nuboon2age> i got a tip from james148 about this
<nuboon2age> i have the same problem
<nuboon2age> but right at the moment i don't know if i can recall the answer he gave me
<nuboon2age> Slashx: it involved editing a text file
<nuboon2age> but i can't locate my notes right now to tell you which file and what to change.  i can tell you it was very simple
<pibarnas> nuboon2age: could u repeat that please?
<nuboon2age> pibarnas: sorry repeat which?
<pibarnas> nuboon2age: do u have a problem there, is that it?
<Slashx> pibarnas:
<Slashx> I have the prblem
<Slashx> *problem
<Slashx> [14:46] <Slashx> I have an issue with networking.
<Slashx> [14:46] <Slashx> Many times hwhen I boot the KNetworkManager says Networking Disabled
<FloodBotK2> Slashx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slashx> oops
<pibarnas> Slashx: sorry, I'm afraid I can't help u, dude.
<pibarnas> I know nothing about networking.
<teadict> how do I set up default view mode as columns for Dolphin?
<teadict> can get it to remember
<teadict> *can't
<vasiliy> привет всем
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vasiliy> что такое  Riddell
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password
<raziel_> ?
<rek> hi
<rek> hi can you help me to do a point to point?
<sresu> rek | !ask
<sresu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rek> can you drive me
<rek> i asked
<sresu> Whats the issue?
<rek> i set it up but i don't have the internet in my client
<sresu> You set what?
<sresu> What are you trying to do?
<rek> nat and ip forwarding ip s
<sresu> Which client?
<rek> i connected a pc to my pc with a ethernet cable
<sresu> Ok..
<rek> wifi access point---pc 2 nics internet on wifi-----eth cable------pc 1 nic(eth)
<sresu> wifi access point?
<sresu> Is the ethernet cable cross over?
<sresu> I did that long back, had sopme problems but was resolved so I maybe able to help you right
<sresu> rek: You got standard cable or cross over ones?
<rek> the one used to connect your pc to your access point or router it has all the pins (i already managed to have an interent connection doing a point to point with this cable)
<sresu> rek: Here
<sresu> rek: There is difference between standard and cross over ones
<rek> i know
<sresu> rek: cross-wired ethernet cable RJ-45 with RX and TX lines crossed over, right?
<sresu> rek: Or does your ethernet port supports automatic link negotiation?
<rek> yes auto eth
<Matt___> Salut
<Matt___> Quelqun sais comment baisser la luminosité de mon portable sous Xubuntu 10.10 ?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I need help
<Margus> hi, I need help
<Margus> I installed kubuntu
<Margus> then applied all updates
<Margus> and after reboot I only see grub command line
<Margus> don't know much about grub
<Margus> but running something like root hd0 says unknown filesystam
<Margus> however, when I just install kubuntu and don't apply updates, I can boot
<Margus> any ideas ?
<mood> hi
<wilhart> how did i upgrade to 10.10 plz
<u19809> hi all, i seem to have lost my openoffice 'K' menu icons ... how can I restore them ?
<wilhart> why does my playback give flickering with kde effects?
<wilhart> tried vpdau,xv and gl
<wilhart> i got a move with fireplace and the fire flickers!
<wilhart> anyone?
<wilhart> why does my playback give flickering with kde effects?
<despair> hey all, banging my head into the wall over here, i can type the swedish chars (öäå) everywhere, but not in the kde konsole. they work in konsole ouside of X11, but not in kde konsole
<epyon22> did any of you guys have problems with composing after upgrading to 10.10
<nerdy_kid> epyon22 nope.  whats your gfx card?
<despair> they dont seem to work in xterm either
<epyon22> intel x3100
<epyon22> worked great in 9.04 9.10 and 10.04
<nerdy_kid> epyon22 does it work at all?
<epyon22> it works but its slow and disables it self alot
<epyon22> usally disabled as soon as i login
<nerdy_kid> epyon22 hmm I have nvidia so I cant give many pointers.  Could always downgrade the intel driver
<epyon22> yeah would any .kde config stuff get in the way?
<jmichaelx> i don't think that downgrading the intel driver is an option....
<jmichaelx> epyon22: in 10.10, many mobile intel gpu's are having a lot of performance issues
<epyon22> ok no fixes yet?
<jmichaelx> epyon22: the simplest solution seems to be reverting to 10.04.
<epyon22> ugh lol
<jmichaelx> epyon22: no good solution that i have found yet, and i have looked
<nerdy_kid> jmichaelx: why not downgrade just the intel driver?  the xserver-intel package should do it, and the kernel too if he really needs it
<epyon22> temping though i am enjoying this new default dark interface :)
<jmichaelx> nerdy_kid: downgrade to which version?
<jmichaelx> epyon22: i imagine that you could configure things in 10.04 to have the appearance you want far more easily than getting your intel gpu to function correctly
<nerdy_kid> jmichaelx: he could just add the old lucid rep back in sources.list, apt-get update, downgrade the package and disable the lucid rep.  rather hackish, but it does work.
<nerdy_kid> *should work
<nerdy_kid> maybe downgrade all of X11
<jmichaelx> nerdy_kid: i have not attempted that, but i do not think it would work..
<jmichaelx> nerdy_kid: yes, all of X11 would have to downgraded with it.... i do not believe it is worth attempting
<epyon22> if im going to downgrade x11 i miswell go back to 10.04
<jmichaelx> epyon22: i very much agree
<nerdy_kid> epyon22: well I would think that it would be easier to downgrade X then revert to lucid, but I suppose it depends on your setup
<epyon22> i have a seperate home partition
<epyon22> so its ez to downgrade
<jmichaelx> nerdy_kid: it does depend, but with separate home partition, downgrading to 10.04 is a piece of cake
<jmichaelx> epyon22: totally agree
<nerdy_kid> jmichaelx: yeah I guess you are right.  idk, personally I would go the hard way, but thats me :D
<epyon22> hmm
<epyon22> haha
<jmichaelx> nerdy_kid: nothing wrong at all with trying what you suggested, if a person has the time and inclination
<epyon22> well thank you for your help guys im probally gonna stick with 10.10 for now wait for a fix and if i get frustrated with it ill just take it back down
<RoDiMuS-X> Does Kubuntu have any advantages over ubuntu other than it uses KDE vs GNOME
<epyon22> i enjoy all the new fixes like the new network manger and themes and the stuff that i havent played with yet
<nerdy_kid> RoDiMuS-X: nope.  'cept that kde is prettier :)  (each have their own opinions about that however)
<olskolirc> what toolkit do we use to C++ programming please?
<RoDiMuS-X> nerdy_kid: Do you know if the ubuntu font is used in KDE
<nerdy_kid> RoDiMuS-X: it can be, and is by default in 10.10 but personally I dislike the font and switched.
<nerdy_kid> RoDiMuS-X: let me reword that, it can be only in 10.10 AFAIK.
<RoDiMuS-X> Nerdy_kid: I am trying to decide if I want to switch desktops because of unity set to release in 11.04
<KimLaRoux> http://apt.last.fm/ <== best repo page ever
<jmichaelx> nerdy_kid: i am with you on the font change
<nerdy_kid> RoDiMuS-X: yeah I don't know anything about unity.  Do know that I used to be a gnome guy until KDE hit 4.3.
<nerdy_kid> jmichaelx: the ubuntu font just looks really icky to me on kubuntu.
<jmichaelx> nerdy_kid: i have been feeling the same way
<RoDiMuS-X> nerdy_kid: Would you say the screenshots of KDE on KDE.org and Kubuntu do not do it justice
<nerdy_kid> RoDiMuS-X: kde is VERY flexible as far as looks go.  This is my setup currently http://yfrog.com/m9screenie13j.  I would say that the kde look sceenies are sometimes good, sometimes really bad.  the default theme is almost perfect in my opinon, I just lighten it up a little.
<nerdy_kid> not the best screenie of my setup either....
<Glaivlen> Hi, everyone! :D
<nerdy_kid> hi :)
<RoDiMuS-X> nerdy_kid: yeah that looks way better than Kubuntu and KDE screenshots
<nerdy_kid> RoDiMuS-X: thanks :)  one thing I will say, that I would switch QT's gfx backend from Xrender to Raster
<nerdy_kid> just did that to my setup today and things go waay faster now.  X11 uses like no CPU either -- used to use up to %30 of one of my cores.  You install kde-config-qt-graphicssystem
<nerdy_kid> then change the setting in system settings.  I found that I had to tweak my fonts a little, but it is well worth it.
<RoDiMuS-X> the work shows
<nerdy_kid> thanks :)
<RoDiMuS-X> What about using a dock such as AWN any issues in KDE
<nerdy_kid> RoDiMuS-X: those look terrible.  They are all written in GTK, so thus stand out terribly.
<RoDiMuS-X> nerdy_kid: there is no native dock other than the bar in KDE
<nerdy_kid> I would recommed grabbing the svn version of the gtk-qt engine to make gtk apps blend in better, maybe the docks will look better then.
<nerdy_kid> There are plasmoids that emulate a dock, a couple that look like a mac dock.  I have never found these very nice to use however.  kde 4.6 is going to have app pinning support, and I am sure the docks for kde will get much better after that.
<nerdy_kid> so you _can_ use awn/any other dock if you want, but it will most likely look a tad bit funny.  gtk-qt engine does a pretty good job at hiding gtk apps, but it still will look a little different.
<RoDiMuS-X> Yeah I don't like the MAC dock either
<nerdy_kid> by default KDE has a windows like setup, as you probably have seen.  The task bar behaves just like it does in windows.  There are other task plasmoids you can use however.  personally, I cant wait for app pinning in 4.6.
<nerdy_kid> oh I forgot, if you switch qt's backend to raster it breaks gtk-qt.  You are stuck with qtcurve for the gtk apps.
#kubuntu 2010-11-02
<wilhart> where in KDE do i config that alt-tab just access desktop1?
<RoDiMuS-X> nerdy_kid: there is no native dock other than the bar in KDE
<nerdy_kid> RoDiMuS-X: no, but the bar can be made to look like a dock.
<wilhart> anyone?
<wilhart> know where the place is
<KimLaRoux> do you mean; desktop 1, even on every other desktops, or the active desktop?
<wilhart> KimLaRoux, i have desktop1 and 2
<wilhart> KimLaRoux, i mean projector and desktop
<wilhart> KimLaRoux, when i watch moveies and press alt-tab u know
<KimLaRoux> so you have like a dual screen
<wilhart> dont want that window to switch
<wilhart> yes
<wilhart> twinview
<KimLaRoux> ah, tricky
<KimLaRoux> nvidia card?
<wilhart> yes
<wilhart> KimLaRoux, it's annoying
<KimLaRoux> using what output for the projector?
<wilhart> KimLaRoux, mm vpdau
<KimLaRoux> hhmm, I don't even know what vpdau is =P
<wilhart> heh
<wilhart> xv? then?
<KimLaRoux> neither
<KimLaRoux> lol
<KimLaRoux> I meant, hardware... VGA, DVI, S-vid?
<KimLaRoux> do you have a real twin-head card or is one output simply a tv-out
<wilhart> KimLaRoux, dvi-hdmi
<KimLaRoux> Ah, technology... I forgot about those
<wilhart> there should be some kindo setting
<KimLaRoux> well, I know there's a way in nvidia panel under windows to setup one out as pure video; the video from any player in any screen is piped through the tv-out
<KimLaRoux> I'd be amazed if such a feat was feasible under linux
<wilhart> meh
<KimLaRoux> what about setting up the other head as a different desktop?
<KimLaRoux> instead of an extended one
<KimLaRoux> I know this can be done
<Glaivlen> does anyone know a good graphing program for linux? :\
<KimLaRoux> the gimp
<Glaivlen> Especially one that knows trig functions... :)
<KimLaRoux> oh you mean
<KimLaRoux> calculcator?
<Glaivlen> Yush XD
<Glaivlen> sorry bout confuzzlation :P
<KimLaRoux> ExtCalc
<KimLaRoux> Genius Math Tools
<KimLaRoux> Speedcrunch
<Glaivlen> Thanks :D
<KimLaRoux> those are the 4 I use
<KimLaRoux> they are in apt
<KimLaRoux> 3*
<Glaivlen> Tan functions confuse me so much ;-;
<KimLaRoux> I find it most interesting
<KimLaRoux> it's a simple sin/cos
<Glaivlen> how do you find the asymptotes when the function transforms?
<KimLaRoux> the asymptotes are the lines where there is no X
<Glaivlen> Ah...
<KimLaRoux> =)
<KimLaRoux> the lines of the function follows them, up and down, but never actually reach them
<westyvw> Arrgg so many crashy apps!
<KimLaRoux> welcome to 10.10
<westyvw> no kidding
<KimLaRoux> =)
<westyvw> switched from debian Sid to Kubuntu, much moar crashy now
<KimLaRoux> last time I'm updating to anything else than an LTS =P
<Glaivlen> how do you do pi in Genius and extcalc?
<KimLaRoux> type pi
<KimLaRoux> lol
<Glaivlen> Gives me an error :(
<Glaivlen> Call of 'pi' with the wrong number of arguments!
<Glaivlen> (should be 0)
<Glaivlen> Call of 'pi' with the wrong number of arguments!
<Glaivlen> (should be 0)
<Glaivlen> Call of 'pi' with the wrong number of arguments!
<FloodBotK2> Glaivlen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frogonwheels> Glaivlen:  pi() ?
<KimLaRoux> yes, you have to use () very often, they prefer those
<pibarnas> pi(barnas)
<KimLaRoux> why do you need pi in the grap?
<KimLaRoux> nvm
<Fuku> witam
<Fuku> hello
<Fuku> are u here?
<RoDiMuS-X> I am here
<liul> hi
<RoDiMuS-X> hello
<Guest23749> hey does anyone know what the channel is where i can ask question about ubuntu?
<KimLaRoux> #ubuntu
 * KimLaRoux kills amarok with a spork.
<palodequeso> has anyone tried to get BuGle working in 10.10?
<palodequeso> I can't get it to compile.
<moetunes>    palodequeso what are the errors?
<palodequeso> moetunes: one second
<palodequeso> build/gcc_gcc_gl_glx_x11_posix_release/budgielib/lib.c:38534: error: too many arguments to function ‘(GLuint (*)(GLuint,  GLsizei,  GLenum *, GLuint *, GLuint *, GLsizei *, GLchar *))budgie_function_address_real(603)’
<moetunes> palodequeso:  that looks like the app wasn't written right...
<palodequeso> hmm, do you know of any other opengl debugging software?
<palodequeso> so far, I've been writing my own, building it into my application, but this offers such rapid information
<moetunes> nope sorry
<palodequeso> okey dokey, thanks anyway :)
<seawing> Hello, I have done a fresh install of kubuntu 10.10 and have been experiencing troubles.  Programs open slowly, more than three porcesses running at once and it grinds to a halt,  internet connection on Firefox and Opera work sometimes and sometimes not both wireless and ethernet, Very slow to switch between windows, etc.  On the suggestion of someone here, I reinstalled KDE with no noticable effect.  I have tried creating a new user,
<seawing>  nothing.  Do I need to just burn a new disk and start from scratch?  I can't really afford to have my laptop down any longer.
<Muldies> does anyone know how to get an apple bluetooth keyboard/magic mouse to work under 10.10? the installer works fine, and if i boot linux with safe mode and drop to a shell, the keyboard works, but on normal boot, at the kdm login screen, neither device will work. so i'm guessing something to do with whatever bluetooth manager kde is using is screwing up the pairing or omsething
<seawing> I guess I'll try back later.
<jonbet> hi all..
<jonbet> does anybody know why does alsa-driver 1.0.23 is newer than 1.0.9..?
<westyvw> or are you here seawing?
<Balsaq> good morning kubuntites
<westyvw> i started working on fixing my overclocking problems last night anyone here familiar with cpu frequency adjustment on Kubuntu?
<Balsaq> Unfortunately, CPU frequency scaling can currently only be monitored on Linux machines that have support in the kernel.
<westyvw> i have suppot, and thats acutally the problem
<Balsaq> explain
<westyvw> processor is overclocked at 3.6
<westyvw> cpu reports capabilities that are put into the stepping
<westyvw> Kubuntu obeys stepping and runs max at 3.0
<westyvw> dmidecode -t processor shows tru speed, while cat  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<westyvw> show stepping speed
<westyvw> i need to know what the governor is for Kubuntu so I can get it to either quit interfering or manipulate it
<Balsaq> Install cpufreq-selector with SUID root
<westyvw> being a part of the cpufreq utils package i would imagine?
<Balsaq> In your Ubuntu
<Balsaq> , you can easily switch your CPU frequency via the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor Gnome-applets.
<Balsaq> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-control-your-cpu-frequency-in-ubuntu/2009/04/10
<westyvw> lol gnome applet it KDE?
<Balsaq> get it going in gnome desktop then instal lkde after the fact?
<westyvw> and no it would not work, because the max the applet will allow is set in the  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<Balsaq> eh
<westyvw> now i could echo into the max frew
<westyvw> freq
<westyvw> the cpufreutils do not work as their is no user space
<westyvw> previosuly I would disable cpu throttling in Debian Sid and that was good enough
<moetunes> do you have the file   /etc/con.d/cpufreq   ?
<moetunes> do you have the file   /etc/conf.d/cpufreq   ?
<westyvw> no
<Balsaq> i see
<westyvw> i would have to add the cpufreq deamon i believe. but i dont want it to conflict with the current cpu manager (which is working BTW)
<westyvw> could try it anyway....
<westyvw> lol now it jumped to 3 GHZ and stays there
<Balsaq> i wonder if i can move my 3.4HT to 3.6 or higher?
<westyvw> whats HT?
<Balsaq> hyper threading
<westyvw> oh i see
<Balsaq> in a way its like an early dual core
<westyvw> set cpu overclock in bios
<Balsaq> nice fat one
<westyvw> then get it to work in the machine
<Balsaq> i wonder if its easier to tweak fsb and the ram
<westyvw> mine is a late run of my processor, so intel was getting perfect cores, but making them different to have different price points
<westyvw> that way i knowmine is a underclocked 3.6
<westyvw> so i should run it at 3.6
<westyvw> and have for years
<Balsaq> not sure if the prescotts were like that or not
<Balsaq> but its blazing fast wit h4 gigs of ddr2
<westyvw> sweet. i gotta reboot BRB
<jesse_> hi
<jesse_> anyone with drupal here
<westyvw> is Kubuntu using apt or aptitude?
<westyvw> dang need to reboot again! purged files
<frogonwheels> westyvw: aptitude is (like all the debian/ubuntu package managers) just a wrapper around apt
<westyvw> frogonwheels: once you aptitude you dont go back
<westyvw> frogonwheels: seriously, if a system is set up with aptiture you dont switch back to apt, you need to know
<frogonwheels> westyvw: I dunno why - I use apt-get install when I need to - but generally use aptitude for upgrading stuff
<westyvw> ah crap i gotta get higher permissions then sudo to echo to /sys/devices
<westyvw> now i gotta set up a root user
<westyvw> unless someone can tell me another way
<frogonwheels> westyvw: sudo -s   ?
<westyvw> permission denied
<frogonwheels> .. just sudo -s
<westyvw> AH!
<westyvw> thanks
<frogonwheels> np
<westyvw> i didnt know you could do that
<frogonwheels> :)
<westyvw> ACK! still permission denied!
<frogonwheels> westyvw: presumably you're echoing to things you shouldn't be
<westyvw> UNIX was not designed to stop you from doing stupid things, because that would also stop you from doing clever things. -- Doug Gwyn
<frogonwheels> westyvw: ok - but we're talking /sys  so it's a pseudo filesystem - so sometimes you just can't do things in there!
<westyvw> frogonwheels: yeah i know. I just want to echo in a new maxfrequency
<frogonwheels> westyvw: :) well obviously there's no feedback from the maxfrequency to actaully doing a system change
<westyvw> this is a fresh install i am messing with it to find the answer then reinstall anyways, so it should be good
<westyvw> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Dynamic_Frequency_Scaling
<frogonwheels> so you're  using scaling_setspeed  ??   looks like this requires some kernel options enabled (guses they should be tho)
<sresu> After recent upgrade, mozilla and vlc window have changed to like this - http://imagebin.ca/view/oBwKKre.html  http://imagebin.ca/view/IgE-zNsl.html  What can be wrong?
<westyvw> frogonwheels: lowerdown in the page you can see editing the values manually using the sys interface. Already tried adding my own governers, but its not the way to go
<frogonwheels> westyvw: did you set your governor to userspace ?
<westyvw> no not yet
<frogonwheels> you might want to try that - suspect that's why you can't change your speed
<westyvw> would i need to add or change any freq demon?
<westyvw> ok i will edit sys.cong
<westyvw> ok i will edit sys.conf
<frogonwheels> just echo userspace > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_govenor
<frogonwheels> afaics
<frogonwheels> "If you are using the userspace governor, you can write to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed  ...."   the relevent words being 'IF' , 'userspace' and 'govenor'
<westyvw> wionder why i wouldnt have to do that to both cores?
<moetunes> one is linked to the other
<westyvw> brb reboot
<moetunes> have a look at cpu1s' cpufreq folder
<moetunes> a nice little script I use to change the cpu freq - http://pastebin.com/pDTVnrhB
<westyvw> even editing sys control isnot setting the sys devices
<moetunes> I thought sysctl worked on /proc/sys files not /sys...
<westyvw> sorry sysfs.conf
<moetunes> are you loading the userspace module?
<Cato37> is there an alternative to adobe flash?
<elimental> html5 ? :)
<elimental> sorry could not resist
<moetunes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Cato37> :) np.
<Cato37> i tried gnash but i got a crash bug alert, and am currently letting the packager dl the debugging symbols to send back.
<moetunes> gnash never worked for me here
<Cato37> it will take 18 minutes for all the packages. is that about right with a low end broadband connection?
<Cato37> for the debugging packages that is
<moetunes> depends on the size of the download and your speed...
<Cato37> regardless of the stupid things i have done in root, i have used kubuntu consistently all semester. :)
<Cato37> i havent had the chance to fill out a crash handler alert before, so it is pretty exciting.
<moetunes> heh I wouldn't call it exciting :)
<grateremo> hello can i ask some one something for a sec ?
<grateremo> i dont think i have a major problem but i can fix it my self
<grateremo> any one ???
<elimental> just ask already if someone can awnser they will
<moetunes> grateremo:  you have to say what the issue is :)
<grateremo> well my issue is that i am trying to update my kubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 and when its done installing to the HD it wont load after i restart my computer
<moetunes> what do you mean about it not loading?
<elimental> stuck at grub?
<grateremo> no it gets past my computers bios and just shows a blinking line and hangs there
<moetunes> sounds like it didn't install grub
<elimental> have you got a live cd?
<grateremo> all i did was download the dvd ver of kubuntu 10.10
<elimental> Do you know linux aka you want command line fix or do you want to click fix?
<elimental> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<grateremo> dont matter to me but i have no were to type a command in
<elimental> thats why the live cd Question
<grateremo> i can run off the cd if i have to
<elimental> above link shows you how to fix
<grateremo> ok thanks
<elimental> command line just boot goto konsole mount drive, chroot and do a grub-install
<grateremo> ok and another thing i would like to know befor i install this is how do i change the root password ??
<moetunes> sudo passwd in a terminal
<grateremo> ok thanks thats all i need to know for to night
<elimental> sudo passwd root
<moetunes> but you need to know the original one
<grateremo> thats fine
<jussi> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<grateremo> but thanks again
<grateremo> good night
<jussi> elimental: grateremo, please see above
<grateremo> ok i have every thing working on my computer now but i still have the same problem that i had in 10.04 which is i can load my gt 220 nvidia driver
<grateremo> hello ???
<amigrave> with multiple monitors, who can I tell which monitor should be the 'master' with the taskbar. I can't set the master to "absolute" position but I can't put the "secondary" on "Above". The opposite is possible tought (which I don't want)
<wilhart> anyone here?
<wilhart> how do i alt-tab without the twin view screen 2
<moetunes> err what do you want to do?
<Space_Man> wilhart: you can alt-tab by pressing the alt key and the tab key :P
<moetunes> heh
<sresu> After recent upgrade,vlc window has changed to like this - http://imagebin.ca/view/oBwKKre.html  What can be wrong?
<sresu> Why that black bold line?
<sresu>   
<amichair> sresu: I think that's where the content is supposed to go (in non-fullscreen mode)
<sresu>  amichair, No it was not like that before
<sresu> amichair: Do you use vlc?
<amichair> yep
<sresu> That's not much of a problem but why mozilla -  http://imagebin.ca/view/IgE-zNsl.html  ??
<amichair> currently 1.1.4
<sresu> Did you see the change in the mozilla window as well?
<Ced_> Heya, i have a DNS related problem on ubuntu, can point me in the right direction?
<sresu> Ced_: Ubuntu or Kubuntu distro?
<amichair> sresu: I don't (FF is quite customizable, so mine might look different in any case)
<sresu> amichair: No able to understand why it became dull
<Ced_> sresu: Ubuntu, but the problem is not gnome or KDE related
<sresu> Ced_: For DNS you must contact your ISP, I suppose
<amichair> sresu: my vlc as of a recent upgrade shows the construction cone in the middle of the video screen when not playing (it used to be just black). but I think it's all in the configuration somewhere.
<sresu> amichair: Yeah, I will find that out..
<Ced_> sresu: No, we have a local DNS server, which we can ping on IP, but not on hostname, we can however, nslookup the IP on the hostname, which makes no sense
<sresu> amichair: But, what about mozilla?
<Ced_> Even Reverse lookup works
<amichair> sresu: I can't tell how it looked like before the change in your case, so hard to say
<sresu> Hold on.. I'll link the image...amichair
<sresu> Ced_: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu
<Ced_> Yes, everyone ignored me :P
<Ced_> Maybe i should ask in #bind, if there is any, or something similar
<Ced_> It's a really odd problem
<Ced_> ping 192.168.30.132 works, ping dc01.combi.local fails, nslookup dc01.combi.local works, nslookup 192.168.30.132 works (reverse lookup)
<Ced_> Does anyone know a channel i should try?
<sresu> Ced_: erhaps #networking
<sresu> Perhaps*
<Ced_> I'll try
<Ced_> thanks
<sresu> amichair: No, its fine.. Thanks :)
<amichair> sresu: :)
<noaXess> hello all
<noaXess> have a problem on a customers kubuntu 10.04... if he want delete/ move a file to trash, dolphin shows a information that trash is full.. but trash isn't full.. have also checked in ~/.local/share/Trash/files and ~/.local/share/trash/info.. they are empty..
<noaXess> any idea?..
<amichair> noaXess: any chance the disk/partition/quota is full? or it actually says there's something in the trash?
<moetunes> noaXess:  or is he using the root account
<noaXess> amichair: no.. 1TB and about 102GB used.. so enough free space
<noaXess> not using root acount..
<noaXess> of i crate a file over konsole with vi test.txt, write in some text, save it and then delete it, no problem
<noaXess> just inside kde
<amichair> noaXess: deleting in konsole doesn't go through Trash, as far as I know
<amichair> noaXess: can you post the exact error you're seeing?
<noaXess> amichair: it's in german.. wait..
<noaXess> thunderbird has also problems to write files to the disc.. hm..
<noaXess> but that can be another problem
<amichair> noaXess: maybe u can start by running a disk check (fsck)
<noaXess> ok, message in german: Der Mülleimer hat seine maximale Grösse erreicht. Bitte leeren Sie ihn von Hand... thats says that the trash's size is a max and i need to empty it manually.. but the trash is empty
<moetunes> it might be permissions on the home dir or ownership
<noaXess> if i delete a file directly with shift+del.. that works
<noaXess> hm...
<noaXess> let me check
<noaXess> creating files in home works fine
<noaXess> just move them to trash
<amichair> noaXess: another possibility, go to dolphin's Trash settings, make sure the limits are ok
<noaXess> amichair: allready checked
<noaXess> 1% of 1TB should be enough
<noaXess> permissions on trash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524361/
<noaXess> found a solution.. have deleted the content of ~/.local/share/Trash/ and recreated ~/.local/share/Trash/files and ~/.local/share/Trash/info.. now moving to trash works
<amichair> noaXess: good solution!
<noaXess> permissions after: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524363/
<amichair> noaXess: I don't have the additional permissions here... but if it fixed the problem, that's good enough :-)
<noaXess> amichair: yeah.. now fix the problem with thunderbird.. on fetching mails, i get a write permission error.. seams that there are alos permission problems in tb's profile fodler
<noaXess> fodler
<yuvankumar> hi, just a newbie question...what is the best email client for a dual-boot environment? (windows7 and kubuntu 10.10)
<noaXess> aaaa.. folder.. sorry
<noaXess> thunderbird
<amichair> yuvankumar: I used Thunderbird on windows back in the day, and now use it in kubuntu. I never used them both concurrently to access the same local mailbox, though. if you're using e.g. IMAP, it should be ok.
<amichair> noaXess: maybe a rogue recursive chmod at some point caused the problems?
<yuvankumar> thx guys, yeah...was wondering how i could set it up so that it can be shared from linux and windows
<noaXess> amichair: don't know... the customer is not familiar with this.. hm..
<noaXess> yuvankumar: don't do that.. cuase different filesystem types and permissions...
<amichair> yuvankumar: depends on how your mail is set up. IMAP or gmail or similar mail configuration which can leave the mail on the server, is probably the easiest and safest solution
<amichair> yuvankumar: although theoretically it should be possible to put a local mail directory on the windows/NTFS side and access it also from linux... but you should make a backup and/or test it a bunch to make sure it's a stable configuration
<noaXess> amichair: thunderbird solved.. was a mail-server imap problem.. mailbox quota ;).. informed the customer..
<yuvankumar> i'll setup thunderbird on kubuntu first, and see if i can get it to work from windows
<yuvankumar> thx for the advice guys!
<amichair> noaXess: that's 2 for 2 for you! ;-)
<amichair> yuvankumar: windows will not be able to access ext2/3/4 partitions (most common in linux) out of the box
<amichair> yuvankumar: but k/ubuntu can access NTFS with no problem
<yuvankumar> thats true, forgot abt that
<amichair> so it's simpler to put shared stuff on the NTFS side
<noaXess> amichair: yeah.. bbs.. lunchtime..
<amichair> yuvankumar: (but you can still start playing around on the linux side, just configure the data files to be on the NTFS drive somewhere)
<yuvankumar> can i use dolphin to acccess the ntfs files? coz i didn't allocate any ntfs space for kubuntu during installation
<yuvankumar> i mean, can i access my windows files using dolphin?
<yuvankumar> cool!  just found out i can
<amichair> yuvankumar: yes, I have some NTFS partitions and they show up in dolphin (and the rest of the system) as just another device
<Kalidarn> hey does anyone know why gpg can decrypt mail in kmail but i can't encrypt or sign
<Kalidarn> i tried a number of things including https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KMailGPGAgent
<Kalidarn> including maing a gpg-aget.conf file
<Kalidarn> agent
<murali> please help. how to use windows boot loader as defualt boot loader instead of Grub. i am new to kubuntu.
<elimental> windows doesnt have a bootloader
<elimental> they dont share
<elimental> thier boot loader only boots windose
<murali> Thank you elimental.
<murali> so there is no other chance. right?
<murali> I have a single hard disk n i have installed xp n kubuntu in it
<elimental> If you want to edit grub to default to windows that you can do
<murali> now i have got an extra harddisk. But the problem is tht after connectin the new hard disk, my pc doesnt boot. plese help me
<murali> I have a single hard disk n i have installed xp n kubuntu in it.  now i have got an extra harddisk. But the problem is tht after connectin the new hard disk, my pc doesnt boot. plese help me
<moetunes> you need to select the other disk as the boot disk in the bios
<LjL> uh, where are the kubuntu iso downloads? i want the metalink, but the download page only has torrents
<Peace-> LjL: mm?
<Pici> LjL: Metalink?
<Peace-> just a moment
<Peace-> LjL: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<LjL> Pici: a metalink is something that includes information about servers (and torrents) from which to download something. it can be used by software such as "aria2" (which i recommend, always wondered why it wasn't being given in #ubuntu-release-party). http://metalinker.org - metalinks are always on releases.ubuntu.com
<LjL> Peace-: because there is that "Donload now" button instead of a plain link, i can't find out where the file is actually located, and reach for the metalink in the directory (if there is one) :\
<Pici> LjL: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/
<LjL> Pici: thanks :)
<Pici> LjL: np.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<geekosopher> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi geekosopher
<geekosopher> good evening, that is if you are around India :)
<BluesKaj> nope , Canada here
<Peace-> nope italy here
<Peace-> xD
<subhashish> good evening geekosopher
<subhashish> good evening all
<geekosopher> very good evening subhashish , hows diwali celebrations?
<subhashish> um will buy crackers around tomorrow or day after
<subhashish> how about u?
<Peace-> !offtopic | subhashish
<ubottu> subhashish: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<subhashish> yes
<geekosopher> Peace-: sorry, he was just answering my question :)
<subhashish> geekosopher, pm?
<geekosopher> sure
<azure_> HI , does anyone know how to fix the graphic performance on KDE 4.5 (kubuntu 10.10) for Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. I wonder if it is possible to change the blue glow/shadow around windows to maybe a dark-grey or black color?
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: i guess yea
<Peace-> systemsettings
<ChrisBuchholz> Peace-: yeah?
<azure_> any ideas ?
<Peace-> if it takes few i will give some tip ChrisBuchholz
<ChrisBuchholz> Peace-: okay, i guess :P
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: ok system settings
<Peace-> desktop
<Peace-> go in effetcs
<ChrisBuchholz> yeah
<Peace-> use the filter
<Peace-> shadow
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisBuchholz> ah okay, i see. Thank you, Peace- !
<Peace-> click on th the icon of shadow's settings
<Peace-> there is the colour option
<ChrisBuchholz> Peace-: yeah, i found it. Thanks :)
<azure_> anyone having problems with KDE 4.5.1 and intel graphics ?
<Peace-> azure_: lucid?
<azure_> 10.10
<Peace-> azure_: ok like it said in the release note
<Peace-> some intel cards are bad with 10.10
<Peace-> the driver is bad
<Peace-> it's not kde fault it's a kernel fault
<azure_> Peace-: is there any workaround ?
<Peace-> azure_: i guess not ,
<Peace-> azure_: you can add ppa repository for kernel
<Peace-> and try the new one
<Peace-> but it's not a nice idea expecially if you are not expert
<Peace-> i mean if doens't work you have to select the older kernel on grub menu
<Peace-> and remove the new one ...
<azure_> Peace-: that is ok
<Peace-> if you are an expert user i can telle you how to do
<azure_> Peace-: any idea for the PPA adress ?
<Peace-> of course i have
 * Peace- searchin on his blog
<Peace-> wait
<BluesKaj> azure_, which ati card?
<azure_> BluesKaj:  it is not ATI
<azure_> BluesKaj:  it is intel integrated BGA
<azure_> *VGA
<BluesKaj> ok srry..then you do have a problem, azure_
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i got the same problems on 10.10 wiht intel :(
<azure_> BluesKaj:  acording to the lspci is : Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<BluesKaj> azure_, yes I believe you , intel has become a prob on 10.04 & 10.10  , some intel graphics cards are aproblem , especially mobiles
<ping__luce>  hi. How can I check if this video capture card: kmc-8800 (http://www.allproducts.com/manufacture98/ankotech/product2.html) is supported by v4l2 and can be used on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ping__luce>  hi. How can I check if this video capture card: kmc-8800 (http://www.allproducts.com/manufacture98/ankotech/product2.html) is supported by v4l2 and can be used on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Peace-> azure_: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<Peace-> azure_: but i mean i hope you know what you are doing
<Peace-> because i can do because i know how to get back ...
<rek> hi what should i put in etc resolv.conf ? i need to set up a client and a server
<Peace-> rek: have you a router?
<Peace-> i guess no but...
<Peace-> xD
<rek> yes my pc must be a router
<moetunes> reolv.conf just gets the nameserver in it afaik
<Peace-> rek: so you can set dns on the router
<Peace-> rek: like i did
<BluesKaj> rek , all you need there , nameserver , domain gateway and search gateway, which basic router/modem settings , for ssh or other means to connec to pcs on you lan
<rek> sorry...
 * BluesKaj 's KB is acting up again
<rek> so, my server has that settings because the wifi works but my client still doesn't have a connection
<rek> so what should i put in my etc resolv.conf of my client? exactly...
<BluesKaj> rek, why do think you need to edit resolv.conf ?
<rek> because i read it in a guide to do a point to point connection
<rek> in my client i read nameserver 255.255.255.0 is this good ?
<BluesKaj> rek, pls expalin what kind of connection you are trying to make ..I'm confused
<rek> BluesKaj: my client is connected to my pc with an ethernet cable... i want the internet in my client
<rek> the guide says to do : echo nameserver ip_dns_provider >> /etc/resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> client ?
<rek> yes i want my pc to be a router...
<moetunes> it's internet connection sharing in other words
<moetunes> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<BluesKaj> rek you should always explain what nyou are trying to do  before asking questions ..otherwise you're wasting everyone's time ...we don't read minds , but we can help if we know your situation
<rek> i tried my best
<rek> Unless your ICS gateway can also perform DNS, you must manually configure the client with your ISP DNS servers. If you do not know your ISP's DNS servers, you can use OpenDNS servers instead.      look
<seawing> hello, I have followed the advice of <peace> and reinstalled KDE to solve the problems of very slow performance with a fresh 10.10 install.  after the KDE reinstall, I am still experiencing the same issues.  are there any other suggestions or is it time to burn another ISO and start over again?  Sorry if theis is a duplicate post, I can't tell if the first one posted.
<moetunes> seawing:  are you using a nvidia graphics card?
<seawing> I think so
<BluesKaj> seawing, in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<moetunes> seawing:  in konsole   lspci | grep -i vga   will tell
<BluesKaj> tell us the output
<schattentanz> .
<seawing> OK, I will, things are going pretty slow, sorry for the delay
<seawing> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<seawing> so I guess--no
<moetunes> seawing:  I remember something about that chip having issues - I think it needs a kernel boot option - one min
<seawing> I'll be right back
<moetunes> seawing:  this - http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/KDE/2010-10/msg00047.html - gives a good explanation of your issue - it is the driver for the intel graphics at fault
<moetunes> seawing:  seems the options you have are to get a newer kernel and hope the driver is improved or use the vesa driver
<seawing> thank you for the advice.  Every thing was fine before I upgraded.
<g_> hmm issues with intel graphics... using ferdora 13 i was able to use only vesa drivers with intel 4500
<g_> with kubuntu, and ubuntu 10.10, no broblems
<moetunes> it's only with certain intel chips
<moetunes> my 945G works fine - the 945GM has issues
<seawing> The thing is that if I turn off desktop effects, it sppeds things up a bit, but nothing like I had before
<seawing> is the vesa driver in the repositories?
<moetunes> seawing:  you already have it installed - it is the fallback driver
<seawing> I see that now.  It doesn't seem like a good option.  What repository do I use to get a newer kernel?
<moetunes> I think there is a ppa for it on launchpad or you could go to kernel.org
<BluesKaj> seawing, it's the kernel source/ppa  that you need , not a newer kernel , you probly already have the newest kernel installed
<seawing> Hmmm, what should i do then, Go back to an older version of Kubuntu or abandon it all together?
<seawing> oh wait, what do you mean kernel sourse/ppa?
<rek> BluesKaj: i followed the guide
<rek> same problem....what can i type into resolv.conf of my client
<BluesKaj> rek probly a nameserver like google dns , 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as your DNS servers
<lg> hi! I'm using 10.04 with KDE 4.5 packages, with a laptop plus a larger external display. It's currently identifying the external display (VGA1) as display #1, and the laptop display (LVDS1) as display #2. Is there any way I can change this?
<moetunes> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lg> moetunes: thanks, I'll check that
<espadan7> Hello Everyone, I have a question, I have been having this weird problem with VMware player, when the kernel has to recompile everytime I start VMware, this has only been happening on Kubuntu 10.10, Has anyone else had this problem and if so do you know a fix for it?
<espadan7> Hello Everyone, I have a question, I have been having this weird problem with VMware player, when the kernel has to recompile everytime I start VMware, this has only been happening on Kubuntu 10.10, Has anyone else had this problem and if so do you know a fix for it?
<moetunes> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<espadan7> Hello Everyone, I have a question, I have been having this weird problem with VMware player, when the kernel has to recompile everytime I start VMware, this has only been happening on Kubuntu 10.10, Has anyone else had this problem and if so do you know a fix for it?
<seawing> thanks for the help.  I'll keep looking.
<allah> hi there
<BlueRay> hello
<BlueRay> is zhere also a german kubuntu chat?
<BlueRay> *there
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BlueRay> thx!!
<mausschubser> #kubuntu-de
<mausschubser> de!
<moetunes> it is /join #kubuntu-de
<moetunes> I think there is only the #ubuntu-de channel tho
<yofel> moetunes: there is #kubuntu-de
<moetunes> oh
<moetunes> I went off the bot link above
<akR4> hi here :)
<LogicallyDashing> I've entered my identi.ca credentials into the microblogging client. It's showing the tweets I've received, but I can't post anything. How do I post stuff? How about getting an OAuth token?
<wilhart> i have 2 displays i want to disable display 2 from alt-tab
<wilhart> where do i get that?
<LogicallyDashing> My issue turned out to be a problem with identi.ca and not kde so never mind.
<amorphous1> Hello folks, does anybody here uses Kmail?
<Peace-> i used sometimes
<Peace-> but now i use gmail so...
<Peace-> chromium
<Peace-> amorphous1: whatì's the problemas
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> problem
<amorphous1> Peace-, I'm trying to set it up to use it with my canonical email
<Peace-> wow :)
<Peace-> amorphous1: andh?
<Peace-> and?
<amorphous1> Peace-, I can send but I can't receive...I was wondering if anybody uses it for work
<Peace-> amorphous1: i can say it was working with my account ,
<Peace-> are you sureyou have used the correct port
<Peace-> and smtp pop3 stuff?
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<amorphous1> I didn't set up the POP just the SMTP
<Peace-> amorphous1: you have to set both :)
<amorphous1> Peace-, do you have a canonical email?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> but pop3 is to receive
<amorphous1> Peace-, aha...because in Thinderbird I use just the SMTP and it works
<Peace-> well it's automic i guess
<Peace-> becasue canonical had done some stuff
<Peace-> but in older world if you want set up your e mail
<Peace-> you have to set pop and smtp
<amorphous1> Peace-, ok then I'll give it a try. I love KDE by the way  :)
<Peace-> to me kmail has always worked
<amorphous1> thanks..I'll keep you posted once I try this
 * Peace- continues to develop kdenlive script
<bulldog98_> \join #kubuntu-de.org
<amorphous1> Peace-, I just restarted the application and it seems to be working now..
<sorbiq> hi all
<lieuwe> hey, i've been trying to get pavucontrol to work for a while now, i can either change the volume or play sound, not both depending on in which order i start my programs, any ideas?
<ab2new> I have bought a new machine which has a built in speaker as well
<ab2new> when i installed ubuntu with gnome it was working perfect and i can change the device settings from analogue-output or analogue-headphone for my speaker or headphone
<ab2new> but after kde plasma desktop installation I am unable to change device
<ab2new> can some one help me in that issue ?
<BluesKaj> ab2new, check alsamixer in the terminal, thr ctrls may be tunrd down or muted
<BluesKaj> err turned down
<shiri> @searchh Towers of Midnight
<shiri> @search Towers of Midnight
<ab2new> BluesKaj: I can hear sound through headphones but not through builtin speakers in gnome ubuntu i was provided a utility to switch between these two
<aussa> hi
<aussa> anybody?
<gr0gmint> hi
<Ksm_> salut tout le monde
<BluesKaj> Ksm_, salut , francais a #kubuntu-fr
<ghery63> list!
<BluesKaj> !list | ghery63
<ubottu> ghery63: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lieuwe> is it possible to configure a screen edge to show KRunner? it's not in the windows behaviour options where you can set desktop grid and such,
<lieuwe> halp?
<Dalgiss> h
<Walzmyn> (running 10.04) I'm having trouble getting rekonq to load in pandora.com - I am using the new square preview of flash with Firefox, but I don't know if rekonq uses that or it's own install of flash.
<styx_> Which package does kubuntu use for bluetooth?
<hellslinger> does anyone else here really find the kde network manager applet, problematic, for wireless?
<hellslinger> (to say the least)
<hellslinger> Trying to connect to a hidden wireless network is impossible
<HelpNeed> hi
<HelpNeed> Is there anyone here?
<hellslinger> I'm here...
<HelpNeed> Can you help me? :p
<hellslinger> what's the problem?
<HelpNeed> Well
<HelpNeed> I'm trying to install kubuntu
<HelpNeed> Off USB
<hellslinger> cool
<HelpNeed> And i get this unknown keyword in configuration file error
<HelpNeed> When i try to boot
<hellslinger> at what point do you get this error?
<HelpNeed> When i try to boot up
<HelpNeed> It basicly tried to initiate install, but cant?
<hellslinger> give me one minute, I'll be right back
<HelpNeed> Impact: Users attempting to burn a Maverick (Ubuntu 10.10) or newer Ubuntu version that uses an updated version of syslinux is successful, however it fails to boot.
<HelpNeed> It's similar to that
<HelpNeed> I tried modifying the syslinux.cfg file
<HelpNeed> Didn't help
<usuario> hi people
<HelpNeed> Ello
<hellslinger> sorry about that
<Bloom> hpw can i add more servers?
<hellslinger> HelpNeed: so do you ever get to the blue kubuntu boot screen?
<HelpNeed> Nope
<hellslinger> are you certain that it is even trying to boot off your USB drive?
<HelpNeed> Yes
<HelpNeed> It asks me where i want to boot from
<HelpNeed> And i choose USB
<Bloom> eoo
<hellslinger> is this a bios menu that asks you?
<HelpNeed> Yeah i suppose
<hellslinger> what is the error message exactly?
<Bloom> is anybody there?
<HelpNeed> 'Unknown keyword in configuration file: ui'
<Bloom> rek
<Bloom> hi
<Bloom> do u know how to add more servers to irc?
<hellslinger> HelpNeed: did you use the startup disk creator to create the boot image?
<HelpNeed> Uhmm :P what's that?
<hellslinger> ahh...
<Bloom> eeii
<HelpNeed> i used flashboot to create the boot USB
<Bloom> helpneed
<HelpNeed> FlashBoot
<Bloom> can u tell me ur IP¿?
<HelpNeed> Why do you need that?
<Bloom> because i want it please
<Bloom> hahah
<Bloom> bye!
<HelpNeed> Bye byeõ
<hellslinger> HelpNeed: I have never used flashboot before
<hellslinger> but I'd be willing to bet it isn't creating the USB boot correctly
<hellslinger> did you create your boot drive in windows?
<HelpNeed> Yes
<hellslinger> ok
<hellslinger> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<hellslinger> this is what ubuntu is recommneding to use to create your ISO
<hellslinger> from windows
<HelpNeed> Can't open that..
<HelpNeed> Nvm got it
<hellslinger> oh wow, I can't either!
<HelpNeed> it was updates
<HelpNeed> updated*
<hellslinger> this is where I got that
<hellslinger> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<hellslinger> I believe this will work just fine with the kubuntu ISO as well as the ubuntu ISO
<hellslinger> I've had no trouble with either one
<HelpNeed> Great, i'll try it
<hellslinger> if you still get a boot error after this, I would download a different ISO or redownload the one you have
<HelpNeed> Yeah, it's my 3rd download on a massive 100 kb/s dl speed T_T
<hellslinger> md5 integrity check might help determine if you have a bad download
<hellslinger> heh
<HelpNeed> First time playing with linux, is it hard?
<hellslinger> depends what you want to do with it
<hellslinger> casual usage is very easy
<HelpNeed> Not much, it's for my dad really, i guess just browsing the web, got to install some wireless drivers i guess?
<hellslinger> you probably wont' even have to do that
<hellslinger> ubuntu has that stuff already ;)
<HelpNeed> Sweet! That's great
<hellslinger> yeah if it is for web/music/camera/chat
<wilhart> i have 2 displays i want to disable display 2 from alt-tab
<hellslinger> he'll probably love it
<hellslinger> and never get virus
<HelpNeed> :D :)
<hellslinger> I've used linux for many years, and I'm installing kubuntu-netbook on my Dad's netbook as a win 7 starter replacement
<hellslinger> so far it is going well
<hellslinger> the wireless worked right away, the camera works too! (big pleasant surprise there)
<HelpNeed> What's the main difference between kubuntu vs win 7?
<hellslinger> that's a hard one to answer
<HelpNeed> Do you really need to use commands sometimes?
<hellslinger> it's completely different, like as different as a mac, however there are features that are familiar to Windows users
<KukuNut> HelpNeed: it's free as in free beer
<HelpNeed> Not all linuxes are free though?
<hellslinger> kubuntu with KDE desktop is going to have a start menu like the one in Vista and 7 where you can search and run commands
<KukuNut> HelpNeed: are you asking about Kubuntu right?
<HelpNeed> You never really run commands in windows
<HelpNeed> Yes.
<KukuNut> there you go
<HelpNeed> That is free (Y). Trying to find some free beer however :PO
<hellslinger> you can run both in windows from teh start menu in Vista and 7
<hellslinger> CLI or search terms
<HelpNeed> AWWWW
<HelpNeed> SWEET!
<hellslinger> same with Kubuntu
<HelpNeed> It works :D:D
<HelpNeed> Woo
<FloodBotK2> HelpNeed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelpNeed> Well
<HelpNeed> I got the blue screen anyways
<hellslinger> it'll work...
<hellslinger> what kind of PC are you running it on?
<HelpNeed> Uhh some oldish Asus EEE
<HelpNeed> First gen i think
<HelpNeed> It totally went haywire
<hellslinger> are you trying netbook or desktop?
<HelpNeed> netbook
<HelpNeed> Then i should have gotten uhh Xandros?
<hellslinger> no
<hellslinger> kubuntu-netbook might be perfect
<hellslinger> it's all a matter of preference
<hellslinger> I use KDE on my desktop, but the Ubuntu unity interface for ubuntu-netbook (not kubuntu) I think is wonderful
<HelpNeed> What differs in ubuntu and kubuntu?
<HelpNeed> ubuntu doesn't have the windows like layout?
<hellslinger> ubuntu regular uses Gnome
<hellslinger> kubuntu uses KDE
<hellslinger> now
<hellslinger> there is netbook varieties of each
<hellslinger> which use different netbook interfaces based upon the respective desktop environments
<hellslinger> so kubuntu netbook uses a netbook (lightweight, simplified) version of kde
<hellslinger> and same is true with ubuntu netbook
<hellslinger> ubuntu netbook's interface is called unity
<hellslinger> the wireless network tool for KDE is a lot worse than the one for Gnome, IMO
<hellslinger> they're both great netbook interfaces though
<hellslinger> try them both if you have the time
<wilhart> i have 2 displays i want to disable display 2 from alt-tab
<HelpNeed> Do you ever need to use windows?
<hellslinger> that depends really
<hellslinger> if you just need a web browser, probably not
<HelpNeed> Yeah, but for office?
<hellslinger> some people complain of incompatibilities between word documents and openoffice
<hellslinger> but I've never encountered that
<hellslinger> I'm a huge nerd though, so small obstacles like that don't sway me hehe
<HelpNeed> You can run a windows version in a separate window inside ubuntu, right?
<hellslinger> yes
<HelpNeed> :D:D
<hellslinger> I wouldn't recommend that on a netbook though
<hellslinger> not enough horsepower
<hellslinger> it can be done... it would be really slow though
<HelpNeed> Well yeah, but if i'd install it on my own laptop, i think it would be able to take it
<hellslinger> yeah, I've got VirtualBox running windows XP for my quicken software
<HelpNeed> Don't know if i'm ready to leave the comfort of Windows yet :P
<hellslinger> some linux people get all that stuff working through Wine, but that is more trouble than it is worth
<hellslinger> in my opinion, of course
<hellslinger> you'll find a lot of very strong opinions amongst linux users, so beware!
<HelpNeed> Yeah, most people lured into it's web do promote it. Doesn't really happen to windows :D
<HelpNeed> its*
<hellslinger> until recently, you had to be somewhat of a fanatic to even give linux a try
<hellslinger> ubuntu has done an absolutely tremendous job in making it more accessible to average users
<HelpNeed> Was it like the early Sun computers? where just to open notepad you had to type a command line?
<hellslinger> linux has never been so easy...
<HelpNeed> And to save you had to do the same?
<hellslinger> that's probably true for all unixes
<hellslinger> Sun included
<hellslinger> yeah, even after things like CDE and Motif came out... most things were still done through command line
<HelpNeed> It is faster if u know what you're doing
<hellslinger> I still use vi/vim for text editing, which is archaic compared to modern editors
<hellslinger> yeah, totally
<hellslinger> I just got so used to it that there's no reason to quit using it
<HelpNeed> How did you start using linux systems then?
<hellslinger> I got a job when I was a teenager as a sysadmin for unix and windows systems
<wilhart> i have 2 displays i want to disable display 2 from alt-tab
<wilhart> just to alt-tab display 1
<HelpNeed> Hehe here goes the first restart, hopefully many to come :)
<hellslinger> best of luck
<HelpNeed> Thanks, you we're great help, thanks for listening and talking me through it. +rep if i could give it :D
<HelpNeed> were*
<hellslinger> haha no problem
<HelpNeed> Can't find any wireless connections :/ Might be back tomorrow with new demands :D Calling it a night for today though. Big thanks to hellslinger :)
<Kalidarn> I noticed when I installed Kubuntu 10.10 that gpg-gent is not running
<Kalidarn> what's the recommended way of starting this now so that kmail can do gpg signing
<wilhart> i have 2 displays i want to disable display 2 from alt-tab
<wilhart> just to alt-tab display 1
<rork> wilhart: display as in monitor or as in desktop?
<rork> wilhart: gtg, I think System Settings > Window Behaviour > Navigate Through Windows > Main tab > List Windows drop down menu > Set to Current Desktop is what you need
<wilhart> rork ... ok i'm gonna try that
<wilhart> rork there?
#kubuntu 2010-11-03
<judgen> Is there any good minimalistic desktop enviroments made with qt like the antico project that is still developed?
<Kalidarn> hmm for some reason pinentry comes up 3 times and i dont get a change to enter a password
<Kalidarn> its like it enters one in for me :(
<Kalidarn> [01:23] <FeasibilityStudy> Anyone having issues with pinentry-qt4 failing with Lucid?  When it pops up, it doesnt give time to enter the password, it just blinks 3 times and says incorrect password.
<Kalidarn> looks like im not the ony one
<Kalidarn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pinentry-qt4/+bug/371178 looks like its broken in kubuntu :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371178 in pinentry-qt4 (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 doesn't prompt for a password when trying to read an encrypted email in Kmail" [Undecided,New]
<smooph> hi i am looking for a way to shutdown my pc remotly
<smooph> right now i use ssh with "shutdown -h now" but i think its forcing a hard shutdown where kde isn't turned off correctly
<SCWLstmp> Hello everyone
<gizmobay> Hi
<SCWLstmp> Does anyone have any ideas to print multiple files in one go? Akin to the old KDE 3.x method of selecting multiple, right click, print
<SCWLstmp> Some basic googling has found people gripping about this functionality no longer being present in KDE, but I haven't found any solutions really.
<nbnds> hi there! i'd like to know if kde 4.5.2 has oficially arrived to 10.10? i did just testd it on fedora 14, its awesome and the  and no more lags!
<DarthFrog> nbnds: It's in the PPA repo.
<nbnds> means add the repo and do apt-get upgrade?
<DarthFrog> yes.
<nbnds> people i'm switching to KDE, really :D
<nbnds> thx for help cu
<DarthFrog>  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarthFrog> All on one line.
<westyvw> debian
<westyvw> eh?
<Pavlz> http://www.gopetition.com/petition/40352.html for untrusted hardware
<gr8m8> how could hardware be untrusted?
<Pavlz> watch http://www.lemote.com/en
<Pavlz> and in particular the netbook Yeelong
<Pavlz> totally untrusted with FreeBios
<Pavlz> Mips 64 bit, 900 Mhz
<Pavlz> on which can runs GNU/linux gNewSense or any other distribution such as GNU/linux Blag or GNU/linux Dragora, GNU/linux cDynebolic, GNU/linux Musix, GNU/linux Trisquel, GNU/linux Ututo, GNU/linux Venenux
<Pavlz> it is only necessary to build for mips
<Pavlz> but i am not interested only to mips, but to any type of architecture
<Pavlz> totally untrusted
<DarthFrog> Untrusted by whom?
<Kalidarn> bah
<Kalidarn> cpu usage is crazy!
<Kalidarn> god this is horrible
<Kalidarn> xorg seems to spike to 30 or so % usage
<DarthFrog> Xorg or apps running in X?
<Kalidarn> no xorg process
<Kalidarn> ive only got kontact, kopete and quassel open
<Kalidarn> oh and system monitor
<Kalidarn> then it seems to come down a bit
<Kalidarn> using nvidia proprietary
<Kalidarn> with a GTX 470 with Blur disabled
<Kalidarn> http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2987/imagepi.png
<Kalidarn> i guess i can try noaveu
<Kalidarn> and seee if it stops it
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> my machine isn't lagging so much but Xorg is still going from 3% 4% 16% 41% 3% 18% 21% 6% 2% 1% 2% 6% 13% 8%
<Kalidarn> as soon as i do anything
<Kalidarn> it spikes
<DarthFrog> Why are you fussing about this?
<Kalidarn> because sometimes it gets into a bout
<Kalidarn> where it will get stuck on 30%
<Kalidarn> like in the above image and then everything seizes up
<Kalidarn> you can see in the graph there
<Kalidarn> the firefox, kontact, kopete  system monitor processes remained all normal
<Kalidarn> i know its not kontact or kopete because i only started using them recently was using thunderbird and pidgin :P
<Kalidarn> and i only started using quassel recently before i was using weechat
<nikhil_> is there a way to get konversation to minimize to the message indicator just like kopete does?
<ubuXubu> sup...
<ubuXubu> MetaBot, are u feeling alright?
<ubuXubu> u simply click on the Konversation minimized icon and boom, ...
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. I am just setting up my new kubuntu box (migrated from Ubuntu yesterday) and are wondering if there exists a KDE-specific app like the one i used on Ubuntu called startupmanager, to fix my "startup settings" like colors and screen resolution, or if that one is also the same used on KDE?
<elimental> Syste, Settings bottom called Startup and shutdown ChrisBuchholz
<elimental> system*
<elimental> Sorry I didnt read entire question I thought you wanted autostart
<ChrisBuchholz> elimental: oh, no worries;)
<ChrisBuchholz> elimental: problem is, when i enable my nvidia driver, i get all wrong resolution and only 8 colors on the plymouth screen. I usually fix this with the gnome app startupmanager
<elimental> Yeah I know... havent found one yet, moved to kde about a week ago :)
<elimental> gnome user myself... but Unity forced me to move to kde early :)
<geekosopher> ChrisBuchholz: check the 'display' option in system settings
<ChrisBuchholz> elimental: oh, funny! I did that too, for exactly the same reasons!!!
<ChrisBuchholz> geekosopher: thank you, ill take a look
<geekosopher> can't say for sure if your changed settings will remain so after rebooting, no experience with nvidia cards (or any card for that matter)
<elimental> ChrisBuchholz: weat we looking for is http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=75442
<elimental> but its not in 4.5 as it doesnt suport grub 2 yet
<ChrisBuchholz> elimental: oh...
<ChrisBuchholz> geekosopher: the settings seems to be right in there
<geekosopher> hmm, but the output is not what you expect?
<ChrisBuchholz> geekosopher: well, i figure that in system settings > display, it only targets when i am in kde right? I did on gnome anyways. I had to use the startupmanager application, which configure grub, to set specific resolution and colors. I guess what i am looking for is a KDE app to configure grub
<ChrisBuchholz> it did on gnome*
<geekosopher> oh, ok
<geekosopher> ChrisBuchholz: sorry i mis-interpreted
<ChrisBuchholz> geekosopher: no worries, mate
<geekosopher> ChrisBuchholz: well i see that startupmanager depends on lot of gnome stuff, but if you don't mind installing it, you are good to go
<v1ttu> how do i make hdmi audio work in 10.10?
<geekosopher> ktorrent had partially downloaded a file when I switched from jaunty to maverick. The file was being saved on another partition so it is intact even after clean fresh install of maverick. What I am wondering is, if i copy the .kde/share/apps/ktorrent of jaunty to maverick, will it resume downloading from where it left?
<moetunes> interesting question - only one way to find out I guess :)
<danni_> geekosopher: Probably
<danni_> but you might want to copy settings from ~/.kde/share/apps and
<danni_> ~/.kde/share/config as well
<danni_> oh wait
<danni_> you don't have those
<danni_> anyways most likely yes
<geekosopher> danni_: ok, trying
<geekosopher> moetunes: :D
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> i have a question for you...
<andrewh192> I have downloaded and supposedly installed a few themes for my login screen
<andrewh192> but they won't appear as choices for themes
<andrewh192> just the default one
<andrewh192> is available
<andrewh192> i am a little curious where these files go, so maybe i can try to manually install them
<andrewh192> via the "insttall new theme" button
<jussi> andrewh192: where did you down load them?
<jussi> ie. in which program?
<andrewh192> hey
<andrewh192> from the login screen  get new themes button
<andrewh192> Login Screen-System Settings
<jussi> oho? theres a get new themes button on the login screen now? didnt know about that one...
<jussi> oh
<andrewh192> yeah
<jussi> one sec
<andrewh192> but, it seems that when i supposedly choose one from the list, and "install" it
<jussi> I knew there was one in system settings, just thought you meant on the actual login
<andrewh192> it never shows up on my list to choose from
<andrewh192> oh
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> that's the one i meant
<andrewh192> didn't mean at actual login
<andrewh192> sorry
<andrewh192> my bad
<FloodBotK2> andrewh192: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewh192> should have explained that better
<andrewh192> am i supposed to login as root or something and then change that? because i have been able to successfully change other themes
<jussi> andrewh192: give me a sec, Im playing - seems I get the same thing
<andrewh192> but for some reason it won't let me install a new theme for the login screen
<andrewh192> how do you install a new login screen theme?
<nafri> hello... which is the best MSN client for linux with webcam support?
<jussi> andrewh192: first, this is a bug and needs fixing. second, let me try one thing to see if I can sort a work around
<jussi> nafri: I think kopete does a good job of it
<nafri> jussi: kopete does support webcam but not for msn :(
<jussi> really? I was pretty sure it did...
<andrewh192> do you know where those theme files get put?
<andrewh192> maybe i can install theme manually
<jussi> andrewh192: it is a bug - please file it if you have time. I also have a workaround for now
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> i am all ears
<Tm_T> jussi: atleast it did at some point, have to test it if it still does
<jussi> andrewh192: if you go to kde-look.org and click KDM themes you can download the themes normally from there - then just use the "install new theme" button and choose the downloaded file
<jussi> andrewh192: please do go file the bug - are you familiar with how to do that?
<andrewh192> nope
<andrewh192> i would assume its somewhere on kubuntu.org?
<jussi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jussi> andrewh192: filing bugs is a really easy way to help the devs make kubuntu even better - just ask if you need a hand :)
<andrewh192> it looks like there is several people that have already filed the same bug
<andrewh192> it appears i don't need to.. unless you think i should anyway....
<andrewh192> hey
<andrewh192> how do i find out what version of KDE i am using?
<nobarking> andrewh192: any KDE application like Dolphin click Help > About KDE
<ucenik07> so e be
<ucenik13> ej
<ucenik13> drvar
<ucenik07> so  e be
<ucenik07> zelezo
<ubuntu> hi to everyone
<ubuntu> i hav a problem. I mast to resquey grub boot after win 7 installation
<ubuntu> now i'm in kubuntu by livee-cd session
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu> moetunes: thanks but i known i can do this even live-cd
<ubuntu> i don't remember how
<moetunes> that link will tell
<ubuntu> even by live-cd
<ubuntu> ah ok thanks
<crissi_> hello. how i can replace the kubuntu notify popups and use the kde ones (4.5.2)
<crissi_> i'm running 10.10
<James147> crissi_: as far as i know kubuntu did use the kde ones
<crissi_> i have upgraded from lucid
<crissi_> and karmic, janty before
<crissi_> which packages i have to install? can put your package list into pastebin (dpkg -l | grep ii)?
<crissi_> i could use it for diffing
<James147> crissi_: what makes you think that kubuntu has changed the notify system to its own rather then kdes?
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> im using kubuntu 10.04 and somehow managed to hide windows from the taskbar so open programs are not visible tehre but i've no idea how that happened :D is there a way to restore taskbar defaults or anything?
<crissi_> the ubuntu ones does not work correctly
<James147> surunveri: add the widget called "task manager" back to the panel
<crissi_> for example: http://imgpaste.com/tmp/otwfj.png
<crissi_> i think the notifications are fetched by the unbuntu ones
<James147> crissi_: :s I would suggest creating a new user and see if they have the same problem
<crissi_> which packages i have to install? can put your package list into pastebin (dpkg -l | grep ii)?
<surunveri> thx
<James147> crissi_: you might not nesserly be missing a package... try a new user and see if its a config problem first
<crissi_> hrr
<sona> Hello, I just installed kubuntu 10.10, when I try to install quanta I get the following message: http://pastebin.com/8hT4w24s , is there anything I can do about this ?
<crissi_> do you know where i can configure to use the ubuntu ones or the kde ones?
<James147> sona: try running "sudo apt-get update" first
<sona> James147: does not help
<James147> sona: does it give an error?
<sona> nope
<James147> sona: and you can install other packages fine?
<sona> those files seem to be missing from yes
<sona> ops
<sona> yes is the answer
<James147> sona: then I suggest you try a different mirror
<sona> could I easily change to for instance the swedish mirror ?
<James147> sona: I think kpackagekit can do it easaly
<Sysopa> moin
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. For some reason, my plasma panel has gone transparent. How do i get the background back? All there is now is the shadow
<sona> James147: problem solved, thanks.
<crissi_> James147: yes, new user got kde notifications
<crissi_> now, tell me how i can change it for my user
<James147> crissi_: not sure if this will help, but you could try renaming .kde/share/config/knotifyrc  (and possibally anything else with notifyrc at that location) that should reset to the default settings
<crissi_> ok, i'll try
<James147> (then  logout and back in)
<Walzmyn> (running 10.04) I'm having trouble getting rekonq to load in pandora.com - I am using the new square preview of flash with Firefox, but I don't know if rekonq uses that or it's own install of flash.
<ferahgo> rekonq doesn't use it's own flash, hold on, i'll try
<ferahgo> "We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S. "
<crissi_> James147: interesting.. the new user has no knotifyrc
<ferahgo> I fear someone else will have to try ;)
<James147> crissi_: it might be a different config file... mostlikly at that location...
<ChrisBuchholz> How do i get proper 256 color support in konsole? I have gotten the right colors in vim inside konsole, but neither konsole doing 'ls' or irssi inside console has the right colors
<Walzmyn> ferahgo: didn't see your message. Thanks for trying
<Walzmyn> that's odd that firefox will load it and re-konq won't
<ferahgo> i think rekonq does some things badly when it comes to flash, I sometimes have flash frames disappearing when scrolling on them
<ferahgo> or it's an error in the netscape-api
<Peace-> ferahgo: and version of rekonq?
<ferahgo> very latest ppa one
<Peace-> ok :)
<Peace-> so i can't help
<ferahgo> it's some two days old I guess
<Peace-> yeah
<Peace-> i used that repo too
<ferahgo> don't worry itS fine, i just need to remember not to scroll on the videos but right or left to them :D
<ubuntu> sorry someone can regive me the ubuntu's grub page for restore it?
<Peace-> ferahgo: right now i am usiing chromium
<Peace-> and rekonq
<Peace-> waiting rekonq works better
<ubuntu> sorry someone can regive me the ubuntu's grub page for restore it?
<ferahgo> i dislike chromium for its horrid integration
<Peace-> ferahgo: you can do it like oxygen
<Peace-> ..
<Peace-> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ferahgo> how, Peace-?
<ChrisBuchholz> ferahgo: yeah, its awfull.
<ubuntu> Peace-: thanks ;)
<Peace-> ferahgo: i got in this way http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-partitionmanger1
<Peace-> ferahgo: search in google how to integrate chrome into kde or something like that i have to go eat
<ferahgo> enjoy, thanks
<ferahgo> i'll come back to you, should I want the next level of niceness
<ChrisBuchholz> ferahgo: can you find anything about integrating chrome with kde?
<ChrisBuchholz> or... anything useful
<ferahgo> i didnt't bother searching actually, I am quite happy with rekonq. if anything doesn't work, I use Opera
<ferahgo> which is evolving very nicely in its snapshots
<ChrisBuchholz> ferahgo: ah okay ;)
<ferahgo> anyone using the daily rekonq ppa version, btw?
<Peace-> ferahgo: i used some time
<Peace-> now i use chrome
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> chromium
<ferahgo> i know, mr gentle
<Peace-> what's the problem?
<ferahgo> the urlbar doesn't show up - but only since the recent update
 * Peace- still programming with kdenlive
<ferahgo> and before I report a bug I wanted to check whether I am the one to encounter such
<Peace-> owow
<ChrisBuchholz> I wish rekonq came even near to google chrome, opera, firefox and safari when it came to passing w3c standards tests
<ChrisBuchholz> I would love to use a native browser!
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=117783
<ChrisBuchholz> Peace-: i already found that via omg!ubuntu. Even though it looks native, it isnt :P
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: i mean but ... my screenshot looks orribile?
<Peace-> i have the latest chromiun via ppa ...
<ChrisBuchholz> i am especially having trouble with the qt dialogs. If i use the qtcurve stuff so they look native, the font is all too big and i cant change it. If i choose "the other option", i can set font size to fit, but then the style looks something like windows 98
<ChrisBuchholz> Peace-: i have that too. Chromium / google chromium is awesome. If just it was native.
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: well.. chromium is based on webkit
<Peace-> wekit = khtml +somestuff
<ChrisBuchholz> that is correct, yes
<Peace-> interface is a little thing
<ChrisBuchholz> Peace-: ah, not anymore. Webkit is long gone the khtml integration and is now a big big big thing - another thing now.
<ChrisBuchholz> Has matured greatly to become the best html engine out there
<Peace-> i used a lots kthml
<Peace-> expeccially on blip.tv where you dont' need of flash
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> kmplayer and you can see the videos :D
<ChrisBuchholz> yeah - vimeo is also cool. All videos support html5 video instead of flash now
<Peace-> i prefer blip.tv cuz it's no time limits
<Peace-> or somestuff like that
<ChrisBuchholz> yeah okay. I watch lots of videos on blip.tv too. JSConf stuff and so
<Peace-> i upload :)
<ChrisBuchholz> never done that myself
<ChrisBuchholz> hmm... Anyone know how to get correct 256 color support in konsole?
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: actually i am finishing to program a script. fo kdenlive that support automount videos on kdenlive
<ChrisBuchholz> Peace-: i dunno what kdenlive is :P Just changed from gnome to KDE yesterday because of all the unity thing which i dont like.
<Peace-> video editor
<ChrisBuchholz> ah okay :)
<wilhart> is rork here?
<wilhart> rork, are you here
<rork> yes
<wilhart> rork, hmm, list windows drop down menu i can't find it
<wilhart> rork, what version of kde u got?
<rork> 4.4.2
<wilhart> rork, i have Platform Version 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1)
<wilhart> rork, probably has changed that menu
<rork> wilhart: I'm afraid so
<wilhart> rork, hmm, get the new kde?
<rork> only if that is shipped with kubuntu 10.10
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. How do I get proper 256 color support in Konsole?
<rork> wilhart: looks like it is, I'll reboot and see if I can find it for you.
<wilhart> rork, installed new kde?
<rork> Wilhart: System Settings > Window Behaviour on the main screen the top drop down menu is called "List Windows"
<wilhart> rork focus,titlebar acttions, window actions, moving, advaned?
<wilhart> rork, cant find it:P
<wilhart> rork, ad there task switcher
<wilhart> rork, current desktop or?
<wilhart> rork, current desktop grouped by applications
<rork> current desktop
<wilhart> rork, include desktop ?
<wilhart> rork, nope
<rork> wilhart: that should be the right setting, that is if you're talking about switching windows of one virtual desktop and between twe physical monitors
<wilhart> rork, yes but i think my workspace is like 3000x1080p
<wilhart> rork, twin view
<rork> wilhart: ok, that explains it
<rork> I thought you meant virtual desktops
<wilhart> rork, it's annoying:P
<wilhart> nope
<rork> isn't it possible to have a different virtual desktop on each monitor?
<wilhart> rork, dunno.
<wilhart> "stick window" probably ?
<wilhart> rork, hmmm......
<rork> doesn't sound like that's it, maybe check "System Settings" > "Display and Monitor" > "Multiple Monitors" but I can't help you with this, I only have one monitor
<rork> got to go
<wilhart>  how do i disclude twin view projector (monitor2) from alt-tab?
<jwatt> hi, I'm trying kubuntu
<jwatt> unfortunately the wireless networking seems to have a problem
<jwatt> if I click on the "WLAN Interface" icon in the taskbar it fails to show me a list of available networks
<jwatt> clicking on "Show More" got me that list (why does that button even exist?)
<jwatt> but then double clicking on the name of my wireless network does nothing
<jwatt> I expect to be prompted to enter the wireless key
<jwatt> should that be what happens?
<Peace-> jwatt: hi
<jwatt> Peace-: hi
<Peace-> jwatt: can you go on systemsettings
<Peace-> jwatt: and select network
<jwatt> Peace-: Network Settings, right?
<Peace-> yea
<jwatt> ok, I'm there
<Peace-> then select  network connections
<Peace-> so wireless
<Peace-> then add
<Peace-> so scan
<jwatt> neat little map
<jwatt> but the text is illegible
<jwatt> no I can't see the names of the networks
<Peace-> jwatt: could make a screenshot
<jwatt> ah
<jwatt> there's a details option
<jwatt> ok, I see my network
<Peace-> :)
<jwatt> do I need to enter anything for "BSSID"?
<Peace-> no just double cick on the your network
<Peace-> shodul be added automatically
<jwatt> ok, I've hit OK and Apply all the way out
<jwatt> and it now shows up when I click on the "WLAN Interface" icon in the taskbar
<jwatt> but still nothing happens when I click on it
<jwatt> double click I mean
<jwatt> and I'm not prompted for the network key
<Peace-> have you some password?
<Peace-> because if you have not set on the network manager ...
<Peace-> it iwll not connect
 * jwatt goes back into network connections and edits
<progre55> hi guys. what's virtuoso-t? it's using up my cpu
<Peace-> progre55: wow
<Peace-> progre55: kill it
<Peace-> :)
<danni_> virtuoso is a file indexing
<danni_> service
<progre55> ah, I see
<Peace-> sysstemsettings and disable indexing
<gigirock> hi all I installed kubuntu on a laptop using unetbootin and net install....at the end grub was installed on the usb pen and not in the hard disk ...what is the way to install boot on hardisk ?
<danni_> either that or limit it to folders
<danni_> where indexing is useful
<progre55> why have it int he first place if it sucks? )
<Peace-> !grub | gigirock
<ubottu> gigirock: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jwatt> hmm, okay, so in the wireless security tab I don't know what to select
<Peace-> danni_: to me indexing is not neccesary
<jwatt> it has defaulted to None, for some reason
<danni_> Well in that case fire away
<jwatt> can't it detect what type of security is in use on the wireless network automatically?
<Peace-> jwatt: of course is none by default
<Peace-> jwatt: ok which is the name of your network?
<danni_> (You might need it if you use Kontact)
<jwatt> Peace-: why? my mac and windows machines both detected the type of wireless security in use automatically
<Peace-> jwatt: linux is no windows
<progre55> Peace-: where do you disable it?
<jwatt> sure
<gigirock> ciao Peace tutto a posto  con gli occhi :)
<Peace-> jwatt: or you should use an antivirus :)
<Peace-> gigirock: english please
<progre55> Peace-: which menu on the systemsettings window? )
<Peace-> progre55: there is a filter bar... use it :)
<gigirock> Peace-: ciao everything is ok with your eyes ?
<jwatt> Peace-: I thought Kubuntu was for human beings, no? so I'd really hope if wouldn't need me to enter all these tech details
<Peace-> gigirock: yea i can say they are ok
<Peace-> jwatt: linux is always linux
<progre55> Peace-: doesnt really help)
<jwatt> it should just really show me what wireless networks are available, let me double click on one, enter the network key, and done
<Peace-> progre55: semantic desktop
 * jwatt tries to figure out from his mac what type of encryption is used
<Peace-> progre55: search for that
<Peace-> jwatt: well use mac or windows
<progre55> Peace-: oh, it was "desktop search". thanks =)
<Peace-> jwatt: you need of some stuff
<Peace-> jwatt: the name of your interface
<Peace-> jwatt: to get iwconfig
<Peace-> should be ath0 wlan0 or something like that
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> or sudo iwlist ath0 scan
<Peace-> or maybe
<Peace-> better
<Peace-> sudo iwlist ath0 scan | grep NAME OF NETWORK
<Peace-> mm nope
<Peace-> it' better iwlist ath0 scan
<Peace-> hten you get some informations about your network
<Peace-> that you should know anyway...
<jwatt> ugh - I really thought "Linux for human beings" meant something
<Peace-> linux is a performance os
<Peace-> but performance os it's only for few guys
<Peace-> not for click click ok guys
<Peace-> if you dont like it just use mac
<Peace-> high performance
<Peace-> *high performance
<jwatt> having the OS be smart and figure things out for you does not conflict with being high performance
<jwatt> but okay
<Peace-> jwatt: linux is born to be used without interface... that is and for administrators only
<Peace-> so administrators know specific stuff like psk encryption or wep wpa2 stuff
<Peace-> or they are not administrators
<Peace-> :)
<jwatt> Peace-: are you sure you shouldn't be in #slackware ? :)
<Peace-> jwatt: slacks is only a flavor
<Peace-> linux it's linux always
<Akinraze> Morning everyone
<Peace-> mornimg
<Peace-> morning
<Akinraze> I am having issues getting video to work properly in Kubuntu 10.10///// can anyone help?
<Peace-> Akinraze: explain better
<Akinraze> well I did a fresh install, then started reading about installng the ATI drivers, so I read several how-tos on how to do so and all attempts fail saying my cards not supported...
<Peace-> ok
<Akinraze> I further searched teh dir's and find no xorg.conf
<Peace-> Akinraze: using vlc you get the problem ?
<Akinraze> vlc?
<Peace-> i cna't understand which is the problem with the video
<Akinraze> the video is jarbled.... remnents from windows all about
<Peace-> you have saind i got a problem with video ... i can't understnad you play a video and it is displayed bad or what?
<Akinraze> all the menus are slow and leave trails that stay
<Peace-> ok so the desktop is slow
<Peace-> in every aspect
<Peace-> ?
<Akinraze> oh yes
<Akinraze> lol
<Peace-> well it's the driver
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> Akinraze: try to go in sysstem settings
<Akinraze> indeed
<Peace-> desktop
<Peace-> so advanced
<Peace-> so try to use xrender
<Peace-> instead of opengl
<Peace-> Akinraze: i am not english
<Akinraze> no problems
<Peace-> it's the second language sorry
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<Rounin> Hello! I'm seeing a system tray icon related to kpackagekitd popping up every few minutes and disappearing again, and it's getting really annoying... Is there any way to disable it?
<Peace-> Rounin: of course
<Peace-> Rounin: systemsetting notifications
<Peace-> or right cick on the notifications icon
<Rounin> Ah... Thanks, Peace-.. I've killed kpackagekitd more times than I can count now :P
<Peace-> and the consider to install colibri
<Peace-> colibri is a nice , to me system of notifications ,
<Rounin> Ah... Thanks
<ad31n> Hy! Vki magyar?
<wilhart>  how do i disclude twin view projector (monitor2) from alt-tab?
<Peace-> disclude?
<BluesKaj> disclude? don't you mean exclude
<Peace-> xD
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. After installing Kubuntu 10.10 on my laptop (i came from Ubuntu 10.10) i experience a much slower internet experience. Webpages takes much longer to load, and a irc channel can take several minutes to join where i am used to almost instant joining. I wonder if this is a known issue with a solution, or? I dont wanna go back to gnome if i can be free :P
<moetunes> what's yhe cpu usage like when doing these things?
<moetunes> *the
<ChrisBuchholz> moetunes: almost none.
<ChrisBuchholz> moetunes: it seems at a glance
<ChrisBuchholz> moetunes: but it is all time. Hmm, just tried to use a wired connection - i dont have this issue here. It seems to be a problem with my wireless connector. Maybe a bad driver?
<moetunes> strange... - there have been issues with diff vid cards using the cou alot ChrisBuchholz
<moetunes> *cpu
<moetunes> ChrisBuchholz:  I never use wireless so I don't have anything to suggest except keep an eye on the cpu
<ChrisBuchholz> moetunes: okay - i will
<ChrisBuchholz> How come i cant seem to make the font smaller ALL over KDE?
<ChrisBuchholz> I have had to change the font to size 7 to make it similar to what i had in ubuntu, but there is still places where it doesnt seem to take effect
<parkguy> um
<parkguy> i got a problem
<RurouniJones> Just ask
<parkguy> ok
<parkguy> i installed it through the application
<parkguy> from windwos
<parkguy> windows*
<parkguy> then it asked to reboot
<parkguy> so i did
<parkguy> and selected it from the boot menu thingy
<wilhart> is there any othere konsole software
<parkguy> then
<RurouniJones> Hmm, anyone installed 10.10 onto an Asus eee PC netbook via usb stick? I just get a syslinux prompt "boot:" and no idea what to do next
<wilhart> any nice konsole
<wilhart> not gnome-terminal
<wilhart> like konsole!
<parkguy> the display was not support
<parkguy> ..
<parkguy> the image was messed up
<parkguy> o.o
<parkguy> tried both my gfx card and the one from the motherboard
<parkguy> supported*
<Pici> !enter
<parkguy> :P
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<parkguy> lol sorry its a habit
<RurouniJones> It appears to be looking for a kernel but no matches to stuff like mvlinuz
<rork> parkguy: from the boot menu, select "recovery mode", this will give you a commandline, login if neccesary and type `startx`
<rork> couldn't even wait for me to finish my sentence lol
<wilhart> is there any new konsole like kde default one?
<rork> RurouniJones: what do you see if you type `ls` into that prompt?
<RurouniJones> Cannot find kernel ls
<RurouniJones> Itis asking for a kernel, not sure why. I am rebuilding the USB using unetbootin instead of the kubuntu one
<RurouniJones> if tht fails I go for the alternate cd
<jussi> RurouniJones: it sounds like you have a corrupted image.
<RurouniJones> I am downloading the alternate CD. See if that works
<RurouniJones> The ISO MD5s matched
<rork> RurouniJones: do you get into grub?
<RurouniJones> Nope
<RurouniJones> I will see what happens with the alternate and if that buggers up, will be back
<rork> ok
<ChrisBuchholz> Is it possible to create trackpad/touchpad gesture KDE?
<wilhart> what's a good messenger for kubuntu
<wilhart> it have to have facebook and msn
<BluesKaj> wilhart, amsn, dunno if it does facebook tho ...whynot just use a browser for that
<alvin> Kopete will do both
<wilhart> BluesKaj, naah i think pidgin is good enough
<wilhart> AlexZion, kopete doesnt have facebook
<alvin> Yes, it does. Facebook chat = XMPP (=jabber)
<wilhart> AlexZion, oH?!
<AlexZion> what's wilhart ?
<wilhart> alvin that's googletalk not facebook
<BluesKaj> bah , what a convoluted way to go to a site ...browsers ftw :)
<alvin> wilhart: No, facebook too
<wilhart> oh
<alvin> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php, choose 'other'
<wilhart> alvin jabber hmm
<wilhart> alvin doesnt connect
<wilhart> alvin, it doesnt connect to jabber
<wilhart> alvin resgister new account?
<wilhart> alvin Unable to create an account on the server. The Jabber ID is probably already in use.
<wilhart> someone help with this kopete
<Vivius> Hey everyone
<Vivius> wondering if someone could help me, I've downloaded things like Blender3D and xVST, and I can drag the exec to the taskbar for quick loading, but I can't change the icons from the grey cog to identify them like usual programs, any way of doing that?
<Peace-> wait wait
<Peace-> reading again
<Peace-> Vivius: right button doesn't work ?
<Vivius> I can go into the options, but changing of the icon isn't allowed
<Peace-> mm i guess i understood
<Peace-> ok let's go to create a laucher by yourserlf
<Vivius> ok...
<Vivius> hows is that done exactly?
<Peace-> Vivius: just go on dolphin, or in the desktop if it's in folder view mode , i guess it's not so open dolphin
<Peace-> right buttoon
<Peace-> create
<Peace-> link to application
<Peace-> and ... so on
<Vivius> so find the exec i want to add like blender, and right click it in dolphin?
<Peace-> open dolphin where you want
<Peace-> create
<Peace-> link to application
<Peace-> find where the application is ...
<Peace-> put your icon
<Peace-> drag and drop where youe want yoour launcher
<Vivius> thanks Peace got it now, no icon for xVST but will find one :D
<Vivius> really don't want to go back to Windows
<Vivius> been workin hard to get everything working in Kubuntu, going well so far
<Vivius> Finally got torrents working full speed, first time ever
 * Peace- has finished the script to create automatically  kdenlive project for video
 * Peace- start to integrate it into dolphin
<dmatt> Vivius: if you want to add shortcut to application, just go to menu, find the application, press left mouse button on any application and choose add to panel
<Peace-> dmatt: that want let you change the icon
<Vivius> thanks dmatt, but these are programs that arn't in the menu, things I've downloaded
<Vivius> Where is the Menu editor btw? I saw it a while back and I can't find it now...
<Peace-> Vivius: right button in kde icon
<Peace-> menu editor
<Peace-> ...
<Vivius> lol
<Vivius> so simple when you know how :D
<Vivius> thanks
<xywonix> зжбс..
<dmatt> Vivius: how do you download and install programs?
<Peace-> blender can be downloand without installation dmatt
<dmatt> if you install from repositories, everything should be in menu
<Vivius> Blender 2.54 beta isn't in the repos
<Peace-> it's an application ready to go
<Vivius> only 2.49
<Peace-> :)
 * Peace- here fan of kdenlive blender that knows
<dmatt> Peace-: I know, but that is not preferred way for beginners
<Vivius> I'm not exactly a beginner, know a little bit, but first time using KDE4
<Vivius> which is freakin awesome btw
<Vivius> :D
<Peace-> dmatt: well it seems it's not a noob it seems a gnome guys that has switched
<Peace-> xD
<dmatt> Vivius: sorry then ...
<Peace-> like i imaged
<Vivius> dmatt: don't be worry, you were just tryin to help, better than ignoring my questions :)
<Vivius> *sorry
<Peace-> :P
<Vivius> I have to turn off the desktop effects for graphics work :(
<Vivius> boo
<Vivius> swish swish
<Vivius> only thing I haven't got working yet is my webcamera, QuickCam Messenger
<Vivius> I'm not too fussed on it though, will give it a go sometime
<Peace-> Vivius: sudo apt-get install kamoso
<Vivius> whats that Peace?
<Peace-> webcam
<Peace-> give it a try
<Vivius> it installs my cam for me?
<Peace-> Vivius: try :)
<Peace-> Vivius: sudo apt-get install kamoso && kamoso
<Peace-> xD
<Vivius> ok well it isn't plugged in atm, can i just plug it in now and see if it works, or does it need to be plugged in before start up?
<xywonix> понимающие меня есть ?
<Peace-> Vivius: try :)))
<Vivius> ha
<Vivius> rightio
<Vivius> if this crashes everythin i'll kill ye
<Vivius> ;)
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> boom
<Peace-> LOL
 * Vivius has dropped off due to system crash attributed to Peaceful webcam programs :D
<dmatt> Vivius: you can check your camera directly in kopete
<Peace-> +1 dmatt
<Vivius> thanks dmatt
<Peace-> kopete settings webcam
<Vivius> hahahahahaha
<Vivius> wtf
<Vivius> the cam is working
<Vivius> :D:D:D
<Peace-> Vivius: tell me you was a ubuntu guys?
<Vivius> last time i tried gettin this cam to work in ubuntu 8 or something it wrecked my head
<Vivius> KDE seems way more advanced than Gnome why does anyone use gnome i dunno
<Vivius> guess its simplier layout if your focusing on work
<Vivius> with all the extras in KDE i don't see much slow down, if anything it does more faster.
<Vivius> ok one question in kopete if my cam works does that mean I can cam2cam with my GF? thats the only reason i have windows on my laptop anymore
<Vivius> would love KDE on it :D
<Vivius> TRY IT right peace
<Vivius> lol
<Vivius> wow i'm getting a lot more fixed using this chat thing than the forums :)
<dmatt> Vivius: I do not know if there is currently any protocol supported in Kopete which uses video as well (jabber is in works), but you can use skype
<Vivius> wonder if the mic on the cam works in skype hmm
<Vivius> i'll give ita  shot
<Vivius> thanks dmatt
<Vivius> me and the GF use Skype anyway
<Vivius> awesome
<dmatt> just enable partner repositories and install skype from there
<Vivius> have already downloaded skype from their website
<dmatt> if you haven't done already
<dmatt> I would go for repository version, it is tested and safer
<Vivius> ok...partner repos...
<Vivius> how do i enable partner repos dmatt?
<Peace-> kpackagekit
<Vivius> yup i'm there
<Peace-> then ..
<Vivius> don't see it in the list
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> settings
<Vivius> there...
<Peace-> edit
<Vivius> ahhh ok
<Peace-> other software
<Vivius> got it thanks peace
<Peace-> Vivius: but was you a gnome guy?
<Peace-> right?
<Vivius> ah I've dabbled in linux on and off for years, only used ubuntu for like 2 years, doesn't know I know much about using linux tho lol :)
<Vivius> but with all these new versions the last few years i thought I'd give it a go see if it would work better for me and get away from windows
<Vivius> which is going well so far
<Vivius> I've used OpenSUSE, Ubuntu many versions, Kubuntu a few times but not for ages
<Vivius> etc
<Vivius> anyone recommend any good books that teach you the core basics of linux and is applicable to Kubuntu?
<Peace-> Vivius: mm my blog xD it's a bit complicated
<Peace-> and written bad
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> i hvae no time
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/
<Vivius> thanks Peace
<Vivius> ok heres my last, quite vain question
<Vivius> when I first installed Kubuntu
<Peace-> Vivius: but... i guess
<Vivius> the font was really smooth and Mac OSX lookin was sweet
<Vivius> but now
<Peace-> wiki it's the best
<Vivius> it seems the same font
<Vivius> but thinner and not as smooth
<FloodBotK2> Vivius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Vivius> any ideas what happened?
<Peace-> Vivius: keep in mind wann reset your user?
<Peace-> Vivius: rename $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> upgrading kde you get problem ?
<Peace->  rename $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> xD
<Vivius> I don't know exactly what you mean Peace by that, to solve the font thing?
<Peace-> it could
<Peace-> if not ?
<Vivius> it wasn't from an upgrade, I don't know why it happened, I've instaled a fresh KDE4, but after a few days the font just went funny, but I can tell its the same font.
<Peace-> rename back that folder
<Peace-> Vivius: where are you from?
<Vivius> What is the default font when you install Kubuntu? Mine is called Ubuntu atm
<Vivius> I'm from Ireland, u?
<Peace-> italy
<Peace-> wow my english xD can be understood
<Vivius> Nice, dya play assassins creed :D love that game
<Vivius> what does resetting the user do Peace, it won't mess everything up will it, and do i just type what you wrote there and it'll be done?
<Peace-> Vivius: renaming $HOME/.kde = like you have just installed the system
<Vivius> ok i typed it and the comp is working loads, no m sgs yet
<Vivius> fingers crossed
<Peace-> so no customizations
<Peace-> no passwords
<Peace-> but hey you want get them back
<Vivius> not even the root password? and my app links will be gone?!? :O
<Peace-> just rename that folder
<Peace-> Vivius: root password will be kept
<Peace-> Vivius: ya for liks
<Peace-> links
<Vivius> WHAT HAVE YOU MADE ME DO
<Vivius> hehe
<Peace-> rename back...
<Peace-> :)
<Vivius> well at least I know a new command now if the crap hits the fan, linux always feels to me like an egg you have to be careful with in case you drop lol
<Vivius> but I know thats just down to my lack of knowledge :)
<Vivius> it wont remove all the programs i've installed will it
<dmatt> Vivius: this only removes settings for KDE, if KDE is started without settings files, it creates new with defaults ... so removing them means user workspace customisations reser
<dmatt> *reset
<Vivius> right ok thanks dmatt
<Vivius> sure is takin a while
<dmatt> Vivius: I suggest you explore System Setting, where under pplication Look (or something similar, I have localised version) you find settings for fonts and dithering...
<Vivius> k thanks :D
<dmatt> Vivius: there is lot of other options to customise every aspect of your KDE system
<dmatt> Vivius: just one more tip: use alt-f2 to quickly start any application just typing few starting characters from the name... you will forget about menu very soon :)
<Vivius> ooo nice, thanks dmatt!
<Vivius> i've tried changing fonts manually there and messing with settings
<Vivius> it just doesn't look as smooth as before
<Vivius> but i know its the same damn font
<Vivius> it might have happened when i installed something gnome related a while back, but i can't remember now...
<wilhart> tnx got jabber working
<dmatt> Vivius: try to play with dithering options
<Vivius> where is dithering options?
<dmatt> just under the font selection
<dmatt> maybe it is not dithering, but hinting
<dmatt> System Settings/Application Look/Fonts
<Vivius> thanks dmatt, already checked that, it isn't a big issue, but I swear the fonts looked so perfect and smooth when i first loaded it, just a bit annoying, nothing major :)
<dmatt> try to boot from livecd and compare
<Vivius> good idea!
<Vivius> how long does this rename thing take, i typed it in, and nothing has happened in konsole, or went back to command line entry
<dmatt> it should take few seconds only, but i never tried it on live system
<Vivius> ok gonan drop off here and reboot and see what happens, hope i'm still here when i get back :D
<dmatt> if you see prompt then it's finished already
<Vivius> thanks for the help dmatt and Peace-
<dmatt> np
<wilhart> i really want this procector not to be inclucede in my main display alt-tab!!!!
<wilhart> should i put it on top or hmm ?
<wilhart> stick!?
<wilhart> hmmmmmmmm
<geekosopher> came to know of kde 4.5.3 being released today, anyone has any idea if it will be backported to maverick?
<geekosopher> or may be kubuntu-ppa
<Peace-> geekosopher: some days after
<Peace-> like 2 o 1 days
<Peace-> i guess
<geekosopher> on kubuntu-ppa?
<wilhart> geekosopher, did you get it?
<wilhart> did you find the kde 4.5.3 repos
<dan__> hey guys. i've stumbled upon a problem. i run compiz fusion through emerald. although compiz fusion icon starts at startup(at the same time with KDE) i can't get it to run. i need to run "compiz --replace" for it to be ok. any ideas how i can make this command work at startup aswell?
<wilhart> dan use kde effects?
<dan__> well that's the point :) KDE starts with kde effects. but i want it to start directly with the compiz effects
<wilhart> dan__, just remove that compiz crap
<wilhart> ?
<wilhart> kde 4.5.3 kubuntu 10.10 ppa
<wilhart> i cant find that in google
<dan__> no thanks :) i actually like it
<dmatt> wilhart: if you have kubuntu ppa, you will get it automatically when it's ready, i believe
<dmatt> that's how it worked in past
<wilhart> dmatt, hmm
<wilhart> dmatt, dunno i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<wilhart> dmatt, could you help me installing that
<wilhart> dmatt, u have that latest version ?
<dmatt> wilhart: do you have 4.5.2?
<wilhart> dmatt, (KDE 4.5.1)
<dmatt> wilhart: latest as of now is 4.5.2, 4.5.3 expected in short time (few days)
<wilhart> dmatt, ok
<wilhart> i'll wait
<wilhart> dmatt, but why doesnt this have 4.5.2 ?
<dmatt> wilhart: open kpackagekit, choose Settings, then Edit origins
<dmatt> becasu you do not use ppa for 4.5.x updates
<wilhart> dmatt, that first one ? backports?
<wilhart> maverick
<wilhart> dmatt what is medibuntu and psyke ?
<dmatt> no, wait till i find it
<wilhart> dmatt, what are those others that is not marked X
<wilhart> dmatt, i think it's backports
<dmatt> you should not change any of those
<dmatt> it is different
<wilhart> hmm
<wilhart> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu maverick main
<wilhart> this is it
<wilhart> dmatt, do i checkbox this one and? upgrade?
<dmatt> second tab "other software" / Add and you add following line:
<dmatt> ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<wilhart> dmatt, ?
<dmatt> it is written also in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<Pici> Which is i the channel topic.
<dmatt> Pici: even better... so it is official :)
<wilhart> dmatt, hmm
<geekosopher> wilhart: sorry i was away, and nope I was asking where would I find them
<wilhart> mmmmmmm
<wilhart> meh
<wilhart> geekosopher, did you find it? :D
<wilhart> geekosopher, got 10.10 ?
<dcndrew> hi
<dcndrew> I have a question, have anyone met this before? I don't know what installed on Kubuntu 10.10 what makes this, but if I start Kopete or Konversation, the Kontact starts automatically.
<dcndrew> Google said nothing.
<Peace-> dcndrew: nice xD
<dcndrew> Thanx, man. :D
<dcndrew> Oh. I found something about Kolab, but there is no IMAP stuff in Kopete....
<leandrodeassis> when kde 4.5.3 will be in ppa?
<Peace-> leandrodeassis:  1-3 days
<wilhart> when id this kde 4.5.3 out ?
<leandrodeassis> Peace-: thanks
<wilhart> how do i install new kde now
<Mitschel> wilhart: what "new kde" do you mean and which release do you use? 10.04 or 10.10?
<wilhart> Mitschel, 10.10
<Mitschel> ok
<Mitschel> do you mean the 4.5.3 release? if so, first of all you have to wait till the version is packaged for kubuntu
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there a way to force stereo output to also send data to the subwoofer?
<Mitschel> and once it is packaged just put this "ppa:kubuntu-ppa" into your repository list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Matisse> like mono is forced to stereo
<wilhart> Mitschel, ehmm...
<wilhart> Mitschel, reposity list ?
<Mitschel> wilhart: did you read that link i posted? its the "other software" window
<wilhart> Mitschel, about
<Mitschel> wilhart: this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wilhart> Mitschel, hmm
<wilhart> MichealH, in couple days this upgrades 4.5.3 ?
<Mitschel> yes as soon as the packaging guys did thier magic, right now theres no easy way to get the 4.5.3 update. you have to wait
<wilhart> Mitschel, my software program doesnt have those
<delac> hey! I'd like to decorate my kde a bit. whitch packages contain more desktop themes (e.g. alternative styles for panel, popups and such)? i already have plenty of window borders and icons and stuff.
<wilhart> MichealH, if i put this in sources.list:
<wilhart> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<Mitschel> wilhart: yeah just saw that that page is out dated
<wilhart> MichealH, yep ,some new page plz :D
<Mitschel> wilhart: just press alt+f2m, enter kpackagekit, click on settings and then on edit origins
<Mitschel> now enter "ppa:kubuntu-ppa" and you are done
<wilhart> Mitschel, ok done..
<wilhart> Mitschel, where do i see that source in etc/apt
<wilhart> MichealH, that's its really tehre
<Pici> wilhart: It'll get dropped into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Matisse> solved my problem by changing center and subwoofer cable
<wilhart> Pici, look at this:
<wilhart> Pici, http://pastebin.ca/1980901
<wilhart> Pici, something wrong? why i got losta those there
<Peace-> !offtopic | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-, please see my private message
<Pici> wilhart: Thats fine.
<wilhart> Pici, ok:D
<wilhart> Pici, upgrade kubuntu now
<Pici> ITs because you added things in the past using either that same tool or add-apt-repository.
<wilhart> Pici, puts 4.5.2 ?
<Pici> wilhart: What?
<wilhart> Pici, dist-upgrade now, it' should put kde 4.5.2 ?
<Pici> wilhart: If its available.
<wilhart> Pici, so, should i wait on 4.5.3 ? or now install 4.5.2 ?
<Pici> wilhart: If you have limited download bandwidth, wait for 4.5.3, otherwise it won't hurt to get 4.5.2
<wilhart> Pici, i have 10m
<WhitePelican> how do I get 4.5.2? I'm using lucid
<wilhart> Pici, anything nice on 4.5.2 ?
<Pici> wilhart: I specifically mean a quota.
<wilhart> Pici, yepyep
<Pici> wilhart: I don't know.  I don't use KDE myself.
<WhitePelican> can I get 4.5.2 without upgrading to maverick?
<WhitePelican> my sound is broken on MAverick
<wilhart> Pici, why ? gnome ??
<Pici> wilhart: Yes.  But I can still help people with desktop agnostic problems.
<wilhart> Pici, ok
<wilhart> Pici, got any idea why display 2 is in display 1 alt-tab?
<WhitePelican> is there anyone here who can answer my question?
<Pici> wilhart: Sorry, I don't think I can help with that.
<Mitschel> WhitePelican: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2 obviously there is no official support for 4.5.2 in 10.04
<Mitschel> you either have to compile it yourself or find e non-official repo where kde 4.5.2 is packaged WhitePelican
<WhitePelican> s'ok my system is broken enough :)
<WhitePelican> thanks for your help tough
<WhitePelican> though*
<WhitePelican> sorry, I can't type to save my life
<wilhart> Pici, ok
<wilhart> Platform Version 4.5.2 (KDE 4.5.2)
<wilhart> :D
<wilhart> Pici, there?
<Pici> wilhart: Yes?
<wilhart> Pici, my gdm doenst show anyt login/password just desktop backgroun wallpaper
<wilhart> Pici, and my kdm has login password but keyboard not working!!
<wilhart> Pici, how do i get keyboard working in kdm ?
<wilhart> Pici, something in xorg.conf ?
<wilhart> Pici, #    Driver         "kbd"
<wilhart> Pici, should i remove that # ??
<wilhart> Pici, it didint work either
<Pici> wilhart: I'm sorry, I need to deal with an issue here at work, perhaps someone else can help you.  Or you can ask in #ubuntu for problems with gdm.
<wilhart> Pici, problem with kdm
<wilhart> anyone? help?? keyboard doesnt work in kdm
<Mitschel> sorry wilhart no idea
<moetunes> wilhart:  check the X log
<delac> if I do "plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster", plasma popups (e.g. systrays hidden icons and Kickoff) don't show any content (the popup opens but only as transparent background). any thoughts?
<chiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiz> is there a possibility to have an overview of photos in the "Folder view" plasmoid instead of an icon?
<reallove> hello. I have a weird issue on my lenovo laptop running Kubuntu 10.10. After upgrading it from 10.04, I only have sound in speakers, and not when I plug in the headphones. Any ideas where to look ? thanks!
<moetunes> reallove:  in konsole   alsamixer   and turn the headphones up maybe
<reallove> moetunes: huh, looks like I'm not the only one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/637873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637873 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Headphones don't play on Lenovo Thinkpad T400s 64bit" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jmichaelx> reallove: what audio adapter is used in your laptop?
<reallove> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<reallove> if this is what you ask, jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> reallove: yes.... i have seen in the forums that other people are experiencing the same problem with that adapter
<reallove> although, I haven't tried the fix described in that bug report
<reallove> rebooting now, let's see if it helps me
<reallove> brb
<jmichaelx> reallove: i have rev 02 and have also been having problems, but a different one than yours
<wilhart> we need more effects!
<reallove> jmichaelx: wow. looks like I'm lucky. The fix from that bug report works for me too
<jmichaelx> reallove: good deal.... did you just have to add an option to your alsa-base.conf?
<reallove> jmichaelx: correct
<reallove> now time to fix the next issue that appeared after upgrading to 10.10... my computer does not go to sleep when I close the lid
<jmichaelx> reallove: nothing frustrates me more with linux than the constant one step forward, one step backward dance....
<reallove> jmichaelx: you bet. although, when I upgraded to 10.04 nothing bad happened, only now. hrrrr
<jmichaelx> reallove: i have had major issues with 10.10... had to revert back to 10.04 on one laptop due to regressions with mobile intel video performance in 10.10
<reallove> oh crap, really?
<reallove> I just discovered when I got to work that I had a 3rd issue with the upgrade: I am connecting to an external monitor through the docking station, and now the resolution and the monitor management sucks badly
<jmichaelx> reallove: what video adapter?
<reallove> I have to admit though that the upgrade brought a new network manager waaaay better than the previous
<reallove> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<jmichaelx> reallove: i am thinking that you may be able to get things straightened out with that card... not sure though
<reallove> but the most annoying thing is that 'sleep' not working when closing lid.
<reallove> this frustrates me more
<jmichaelx> reallove: mobile intel sucks royally in maverick
<reallove> heh
<reallove> jmichaelx: omg, again, I am no the only one having the suspend-to-ram problem
<reallove> damn this upgrade
<jmichaelx> reallove: join the croud of folks who remain very unimpressed with maverick
<jmichaelx> crowd*
<jmichaelx> unimpressed is very much an understatement, in my case
<dmatt> jmichaelx: i do not think it is so bad release
<reallove> well dmatt , for me, the score of bad things vs improvements was 3:1
<dmatt> jmichaelx: those who have problems always feel there is lot of people with problems, but it is different group each time... you might find 10.4 was big problem for some other people
<jmichaelx> dmatt: you cannot assess merely by the fact that your harware mixed well with 10.10.... when so many of the most common laptop GPUs on the market are doing so badly, it is a bad thing... even if you are blessed with having something that worls better
<dmatt> jmichaelx: but was it better any previous release? this time nvidia, intel before....
<jmichaelx> dmatt: well, intel GPUs had done well the last several releases, although there was one (edgy?) that had intel problems
<dmatt> jmichaelx: it was jaunty
<jmichaelx> dmatt: ok, that sounds more like it
<jmichaelx> dmatt: i am not calling maverick a train wreck, but there are in my opinion, some very serious flaws that go beyond the norm
<reallove> good, the suspend-to-RAM is fixed by applying the acpitool -s trick
<jmichaelx> reallove: congrats
<reallove> the last issue remains with connecting the external monitor, which I suspect to be the more difficult
<reallove> jmichaelx: heh thanks, google is my best friend :)
<jmichaelx> dmatt: edgy was going a bit too far back in time, lol
<dmatt> jmichaelx: no matter what changes in stack, there is allways somebody in pain
<delac> how can I adjust menu and popup transparency while using compiz?
<jmichaelx> dmatt: to be sure.... which is the reason linux is never going to "rule the desktop"
<dmatt> jmichaelx: don't be so negative :)
<jmichaelx> dmatt: i think what i said was more a result of realism than anything. also, i do not think i would like what would have to happen to linux for it to get to the point that it *could* rule the desktop
<dmatt> jmichaelx: I would survive linux rule ... (you could allways fork if things go wrong)
<jmichaelx> dmatt: it won't happen.... not on the desktop. in order for that to happen, linux distros would have to become much more unifrom... we do not want to go there.....
<jmichaelx> dmatt: the server room is another case entirely.... linux is slowly taking that realm over. the problem with the desktop is that desktop linux users will always have to be a bit more tech savvy that your average PC user
<delac> am I asking the right question? what determines the level of opacity on menus and popups? because if I change from kwin to compiz, the level of opacity of the menus and popups is changed drastically
<delac> how can I adjust those levels?
<dmatt> jmichaelx: nevermind I have not any longing for linux domination, till it works for me ... and is easier to support on my family PC's :D
<jmichaelx> dmatt: i totally agree..... it is VERY much what i prefer, both at work and at home
<microcluster> how is possible control fan in notebook hp?
<JeroenDeDauw> Does Kubuntu 10.10 come with some tool to scan documents?
<delac> microcluster: most likely there is no way to control the fans. that is true for allmost all laptops. but you can check for yourself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<microcluster> delac: thanks,i'm just reading this page and try it
<microcluster> delac: why isn't possible control fan on laptop?
 * KimLaRoux wishes dolphin could read id3 tags.
<Dark_Link> hmm why is the gma 950 graphix card seam to be not fully used
<Dark_Link> its running flash and games worse than windows
#kubuntu 2010-11-04
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.5.3 on 10.10
<e_t_> Riddell: packages or source/compile?
<Riddell> e_t_: packages
<Riddell> join #kubuntu-devel if interested
<mikesplace> hey guys, my kubuntus been drinkin`.. I rebooted my box I input my username and password and it blinked red as if i put the wrong password in the field, when I try to login via console everything works ok
<mikesplace> hey guys, my kubuntus been drinkin`.. I rebooted my box I input my username and password and it blinked red as if i put the wrong password in the field, when I try to login via console everything works ok
<DeliriumTremens> where is the wallpaper setting?  Not under Desktop, as I imagined it would be.
<moetunes> right click anywhere on the desktop
<davesnothere_> anyone here who might be able to assist with a wireless card issue?
<e_t_> davesnothere: that rather depends on the wireless card issue. If it's on fire, we can't help with that ;)
<davesnothere_> e_t_ I actually think I may have figured it out myself.
<sinthetek> i was hoping to obtain some help with my three main issues (which seem to be kind of a pain to google).
<sinthetek> First, for some reason kdm seems to crash any time i logout. Second, my mic doesn't seem to work and i'm not sure how to debug it or where the source of the problem is (it's unmuted in alsamixer, plugging in an external mic doesn't work and output works fine). Finally, i cannot control brightness and most of my fn keys don't seem to work
<sinthetek> all of these are relatively minor issues that i can live with but i was hoping to resolve at least a couple (primarily the mic and kdm problem)
<claydoh> sinthetek: for the mic problem, try installing pavucontrol (assuming you are running 10.10 Maverick), it provides a better control for pulseaudio and devices
<claydoh> sinthetek: the brightness issue might be specific to your hardware
<claydoh> but I don't know what that is ;)
<claydoh> sinthetek: and as to the kdm crash on logout, I remember  a bugreport on this, will look and see if I can locate it
<claydoh> sinthetek:  bug 642671 and bug 651294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642671 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[Maverick beta] Xorg crash at KDE logout (dup-of: 651294)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<sinthetek> claydoh: thanks for the pavucontrol suggestion. i'll try it out now
<sinthetek> as for brightness, i saw forum posts on it before and found out i could adjust it with fn from bios, hence it not bugging me too much atm :P
<Neurotrophin> What's the package name for get apache rewrite engine?
<sinthetek> kdm: i saw a bug report but it was from a few weeks ago. i assumed they [thought they?] fixed it and i might be experiencing a different bug
<sinthetek> Neurotrophin: libapache2-mod-proxy-html - Apache2 filter module for HTML links rewriting
<sinthetek> is that it?
<Neurotrophin> nope..
<Neurotrophin> there's one enabling to put rewrite rules in .htaccess files or in apache config..
<Neurotrophin> that looks like a proxy thingy
<sinthetek> just checking. i never messed with rewrites much (or apache on debian/ubuntu for that matter)
<sinthetek> yeah, i know but i figured since rewrites are often used for some sort of proxying (in one sense or another) that might be it
<sinthetek> anyway, sorry if i was mistaken
<k0s> Здрав
<k0s> 123
<k0s> help
<moetunes> k0s:  you need to say what you need help with ...
<k0s> sank u
<k0s> is it who
<sresu> Good to know about muon package manager inclusion in Maverick but does it give information about the memory of packages being installed?
<weecol> guys
 * weecol want code to read
<weecol> where to start reading to re aqwaint with old skills
<weecol> any guys need coding help
<nocturna> Does anyone know if the kde 4.5.3 packages are broken atm? I did a dist-upgrade..and didn't realize it removed kdm, along with other packages.  I got stuck in a terminal..and couldn't get kubuntu-desktop installed. Gives me a broken packages error.
<moetunes> nocturna:  you could try   sudo apt-get install -f
<nocturna> Tried that, no such luck.
<nocturna> My errors are mostly like:  Depends: libkfile4 (>= 4:4.5.3) but 4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu1~ppa2 is to be installed Looks like it's trying to install 4.5.2 or something weird.
<moetunes> did you update before upgrading after adding the ppa?
<nocturna> Yes, I believe so
<moetunes> 4.5.3 was just released yesterday iirc
<nocturna> Yeah..I'm thinking maybe something is missing in the repo. I installed ubuntu-desktop without a problem.
<moetunes> urghh gnome
<nocturna> moetunes: I agree ;(. Lol
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> is there any way to start two different folders, if i start dolphin in splitt mode?
<sresu> How to find keyboard shortcuts in KDE?
<nocturna> Ahh okay I got it, definitely is something with the ppa repo. I commented those out, and tried and it worked.
<nocturna> Now I'm getting 4.5.1..but oh well o.o
<sresu> !Shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts.
<sresu> !Shortcuts KDE
<sresu> Ah-ok
<Kalidarn> hmm if kubuntu updates is that going to mean my DBG packages don't work?
<Kalidarn> hmm nocturna then i might wait
<Kalidarn> before doing dist update :)
<Kalidarn>  few days ;P
<nocturna> Kalidarn: Yeah, that's what I'd do..to be safe.
<nocturna> I may have done something wrong, but I don't think how I could have. Haha
<nocturna> see*
<sresu> Is there any command for locking screen like we have for shutdown in CLI?
<nocturna> Google tells me qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock . You could try it.
<sresu> Ok thanks
<sresu> nocturna: Usually Ctrl+Alt+L licks the screen, that would be a keyboard shortcut. I was searching for one line command for locking screen
<sresu> *locks
<zegenie_> I'm pretty sure the kde sc 4.5.3 updates are not supposed to want to remove packages like plasma-desktop, kdeworkspace-bin and kubuntu-desktop
<dog_> hi guys, i've a computer under a lan at home and i would like to connect to it using krfb on a computer at work. I've to create a vpn?
<Kalidarn> true, i haven't upgraded yet zegenie_
<Kalidarn> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Kalidarn>   kde-window-manager kdebase-apps kdebase-bin kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdepasswd kdeplasma-addons kdeplasma-addons-dbg kdm kinfocenter konqueror ksysguard kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts libplasmaclock4b plasma-dataengines-workspace plasma-desktop plasma-netbook plasma-wallpapers-addons plasma-widgets-addons
<Kalidarn>   plasma-widgets-workspace rekonq
<FloodBotK1> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zegenie_> same here
<zegenie_> seems weird since the releaes announ
<zegenie_> stupid enter key
<Kalidarn> hmm
<zegenie_> seems weird since the release announcement is out on kubuntu.org to have such obvious packaging bugs
<Kalidarn> i am not updating because i'm concerned that it will break something
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> zegenie_: it will break it too
<Kalidarn> [17:01:51] <nocturna> Ahh okay I got it, definitely is something with the ppa repo. I commented those out, and tried and it worked.
<zegenie_> what ppa repo?
<Kalidarn> [16:51:12] <nocturna> Does anyone know if the kde 4.5.3 packages are broken atm? I did a dist-upgrade..and didn't realize it removed kdm, along with other packages.  I got stuck in a terminal..and couldn't get kubuntu-desktop installed. Gives me a broken packages error.
<zegenie_> exactly
<Kalidarn> sounds like what would happen if you said yes to apt-get ;)
<zegenie_> not something you'd want to do ;)
<Kalidarn> so they're certainly broken
<nebula> help
<nebula> kdm:
<nebula>   Depends: libkio5 (>=4:4.5.3) but 4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu1~ppa2 is to be installed
<nebula>  Depends: libkworkspace4 but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBotK1> nebula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> lol :P someone just broke their system
<Kalidarn> do not upgrade to the ppa at the moment, it seems to break things
<nebula> 0_o
<alvin> Hmm, I just arrived. aptitude full-upgrade isn't pretty today
<alvin> Someone already filed bug 670788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670788 in Kubuntu PPA "Updating KDE 4.5.1 -> 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670788
<bigbrovar> has anyone been able to  upgrade to kde 4.5.3 on kubuntu 10.10? I am getting some dependency errors when I try to upgrade http://pastebin.com/gKJjWzkQ
<rapidsp> hi
<rapidsp> tryed to install 4.5.3 - didnt install kdm... :)
<rapidsp> anybody tryed this?
<bigbrovar> rapidsp: I am getting some deps error too when I tried upgrading
<bigbrovar> so I don't think u are alone http://pastebin.com/gKJjWzkQ
<rapidsp> bigbrovar: ppa or backports? or both?
<bigbrovar> I have just the kubuntu ppa enabled
<bigbrovar> I don't have backport enabled
<bigbrovar> rapidsp: .
<rapidsp> ok... understand
<rapidsp> do you know, how check updates for this?
<nebula> http://img202.imageshack.us/i/screenshotwj.png/
<nebula> help
<nebula> bigbrovar,  help
<nebula> help
<rapidsp> nebula: i removed ppa, then manually reinstall pkgs by kubuntu-desktop deps, then installed kubuntu-desktop
<rapidsp> now i have 4.5.1......
<nebula> rapidsp,  ok
<rapidsp> waiting for repos fix :)
<bigbrovar> rapidsp: I didn't get that.
<bigbrovar> u mean u reinstalled kubuntu-desktop? and that fixed the problem?
<rapidsp> yea
<bigbrovar> hmmm
<rapidsp> but 4.5.1
<bigbrovar> so its not a problem with the repo then?
<bigbrovar> oh ok
<bigbrovar> oh u mean u downgraded to 4.5.1
<rapidsp> yes
<bigbrovar> ahh that was after kdm could not install after u tried upgrading to 4.5.3
<bigbrovar> get u now
<bigbrovar> am just glad its a general problem and am not alone
<rapidsp> )
<nebula> kubuntu-desktop:
<nebula>  Depends: kde-window-manager but it is not going to be installed
<nebula>  Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin but it is not going to be installed
<nebula>  Depends: ksysguard but it is not going to be installed
<nebula>  Depends: plasma-desktop but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBotK1> nebula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nebula>  Depends: plasma-netbook but it is not going to be installed
<rapidsp> heh
<Kalidarn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/670788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670788 in Kubuntu PPA "Updating KDE 4.5.1 -> 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alvin> bug 670784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670784 in Kubuntu PPA "Desktop environment does not load after KDE SC 4.5.3 update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670784
<Kalidarn> aren't they duplicates alvin
<alvin> Kalidarn: No, but you could see them as duplicates because the first bug is the cause of the problems in the second bug.
<Kalidarn> true.
<Kalidarn> i hope they're fixed soon
<alvin> Different solutions will apply for both bugs
<bigbrovar> great misery loves company :)
<Kalidarn> for now i'm staying on 4.5.2 :P till they are cleared
<Kalidarn> im soo lucky i didn't upgrade :P
<Kalidarn> i had begun to
<bigbrovar> Kalidarn: yeah but that would still give some problems if u want to install some kde packages
<alvin> If I see 2 pages of output from aptitude it's a 'no'.
<bigbrovar> as it stands kubuntu repo is kinda broken cus apt has tasted new packages and would reply on the newer libraries
<Kalidarn> bigbrovar: that's good point actually
<bigbrovar> rely*
<Kalidarn> fortunately i've installed all of KDE :P
<Kalidarn> including dbg
<rapidsp> i confirmed :)
<Kalidarn> i guess though anyone on a production system should not be using ppa :)
<Kalidarn> not unless they have a spare computer
<Kalidarn> for doing their work on
<alvin> That's a pity, because the ppa's are mainly monthly bugfixes in the case of KDE
<alvin> KDE 4.5.3 has no new features
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> im sure there will be a fix soon
<Kalidarn> its usually why i don't upgrade 0day :P
<Kalidarn> i wait a couple of days
<illunatic> anyone know how to get the pid using a udp port?
<illunatic> to find which process is connecting on that port
<illunatic> oops meant for OT
<geraldrhawk> hello all
<geraldrhawk> k,khkjh
<naftilos76> hi i just tried to upgrade to KDE 4.5.2 from ppa and kpackagekit did obviously something nasty and i am now in a konsole. Packages of  KDE were removed. I tried doing 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' and tried installing it again but i keep getting messages like: Following packages have unsolved dependencies (translation fm my lang) and starts fm 'kubuntu-desktop' saying : Depends on ark but will not be installed and keeps saying that
<naftilos76>  for lots of other pkgs.
<geekosopher> updating to 4.5.3 from kubuntu-ppa requires removal of kubuntu-desktop, plasma-desktop, kde-window-manager, and such other 17 (important) packages - will it be safe to upgrade?
<geraldrhawk> dam... that is crazy...
<alvin> naftilos76: bug 670788 and bug 670784 Maybe someone can set those in the topic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670788 in Kubuntu PPA "Updating KDE 4.5.1 -> 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670784 in Kubuntu PPA "Desktop environment does not load after KDE SC 4.5.3 update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670784
<naftilos76> ok, what can i do now? is there a solution?
<Kalidarn> ppa currently has broken packages
<geekosopher> naftilos76: you confirmed my fears, its the 4.5.3 that it is trying to upgrade to which was released yesterday
<Kalidarn> wait till fix, or go back to 4.5.1 is the only thing you can do
<naftilos76> shall i search for pkgs that must be removed first and then do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' ?
<Kalidarn> afaik
<Kalidarn> see the two bugs
<naftilos76> i tried to upgrade to 4.5.3 not 4.5.2...sorry
<Kalidarn> bug 670788 and bug 670784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670788 in Kubuntu PPA "Updating KDE 4.5.1 -> 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670784 in Kubuntu PPA "Desktop environment does not load after KDE SC 4.5.3 update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670784
<geraldrhawk> that means 4.5.3 doesnt work...lol
<Kalidarn> correct
<Kalidarn> :P
<Kalidarn> i hope they fix it soon
<geraldrhawk> use 4.5.1... right?
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> make sure you remove the ppa from /etc/apt/source.d
<Kalidarn> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ rather
<naftilos76> can i force the installation of kubuntu-desktop 4.5.2?
<Kalidarn> possibly but i don't know if that will work
<geraldrhawk> using *ubuntustudio**...lol
<geraldrhawk> had a hell of a time getting that to work w/ broadcom wifi... but go er done... :P
<Kalidarn> i thought it was as simple as installing one package
<Kalidarn> fwcutter for broadcom
<geraldrhawk> yeah but when all u have is wireless internet had to go to brothers house to use ethernet internet...
<Kalidarn> oh :P
<Kalidarn> yeah
<geraldrhawk> then dl drivers... then there is no network manager on this version...
<Kalidarn> hmm
<geraldrhawk> which is very sad indeed...
<geraldrhawk> so i had to apt-get gnome-network-manager....
<geraldrhawk> and it also didnt have ubuntu software package....
<geraldrhawk> so had to manually get that as well...
<geraldrhawk> other than that installing it on my laptop took 2 hours before all that craziness...
<geraldrhawk> found out that it refuses to boot live from a USB...
<geraldrhawk> so had to use k3b to make a dam disk before i did all that too....LOL
<naftilos76> how do i uninstall all pkgs that were install from ppa? that way i can go back to KDE 4.5.1...
<naftilos76> anyone?
<naftilos76> can i do that with a single command?
<geraldrhawk> i am not sure myself how to do that one in terminal.... always used software center to uninstall... prob should learn tho
<geraldrhawk> i will get the info 4 u if no-one else responds...
<naftilos76> dpkg could probably do that
<naftilos76> i will see the man page
<geekosopher> does kpackagekit reconfirm (after cliking apply) while upgrading packages especially if it involves removal of some packages? Atleast the initial screen listing the packages to be upgraded does not warn about removal of packages
<geekosopher> naftilos76: i guess you can tell
<geraldrhawk> guess its as simple as: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Peace-> #kubuntu-offtopic
<bigbrovar> naftilos76: yeah u can use a tool call ppa-purge
<bigbrovar> u have to install it though
<bigbrovar> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: cool tool!
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: thanks for that info :)
<bigbrovar> and to go back to kde 4.5.1 packages which are the officially supported packages for 10.10. just do "ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa"
<bigbrovar> without the quotes of cause
<naftilos76> geekosopher: the solution was => sudo dpkg -r $(dpkg -l | grep 4.5.3 | grepp ii)
<bigbrovar> this would disable the kubuntu-ppa repo and downgarde all its packages back to official repo packages (i.e kde 4.5.1)
<geekosopher> naftilos76: did that work? are you back to 4.5.1?
<bigbrovar> someone whosuld remove the infor about the upgrade from kubuntu.org or add a caveat
<naftilos76> of course not it just removed 4.5.3 packages
<bigbrovar> so as not to mislead people unaware of the problem
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: +1
<geekosopher> naftilos76: anyways, what i actually wanted to know from you was, did you try upgrade using kpackagekit?
<geraldrhawk> dum dum dum
<Mamarok> geraldrhawk: behave, please!
<geraldrhawk> i am being good...
<naftilos76> yes unfortunately yes - i knew that kpackage is along way from being anything close to 'reliable' but i did it. I even tried 'sudo apt-get upgrade' in a konsole which as i remember indicated that it will remove lots of kde stuff but will update them accordingly. Dam kpackagekit indicated that it will only remove them! that was my mistake. There is a chance that if i upgraded through apt-get it would have worked...I think!
<geraldrhawk> :P
<geekosopher> naftilos76: thanks, just wanted to know that (that whether kpackagekit warns about removing packages) :)
<naftilos76> i have now removed all 4.5.2 and 4.5.3 packages and after doing 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' i see a proper response from apt-get. That is, i see a bunch of packages ready to install. I get right to it...
<geekosopher> naftilos76: all the best
<naftilos76> i have removed ppa from the sources
<geraldrhawk> this chatroom is better than geek squad... :P! kubuntu ftw
<geraldrhawk> any1 want some scotch?
<geraldrhawk> no takers?
<geraldrhawk> ...this is a tough crowd...
<geraldrhawk> well u all have a good night...and i will make sure i drink one for all of you tonight...
<naftilos76> cheers
<ussher_> i have an issue with FTP, hope this is the right place.  I got blocked from my rental server.  FTP access went down, email went down, access through firefox went down.  The server tech unblocked me.  Now i have firefox access, email access, but No FTP access. my firend can access with the username/password details from a different location.  but from here i get "530 login authentication failed."  any ideas as to what could be causing it?
<ussher_> Tried Konqueror FTP, Firefox FTP and also wget FTP but no access from this location
<Peace-> wow+
<moetunes> ussher_:  that would be a question for the server host
<moetunes> afaik
<ussher_> moetunes: yeah we spent an hour on chat trying to figure it out.  but since FTP was working to other boxes on that network and FTP was working for everyone else the only idea we could come up with was ISP.  so kind of stumped.
<moetunes> ussher_:  tried with a diff user on that box?
<ussher_> yeah we changed the user | changed the password | tried from a different pc here (incase it was a rogue proceess on my machine)
<kyubutsu> but you believe the problem is at the box ..
<ussher_> tried 'wget ftp://ussher:thepassword@sitename.org/test'
<ussher_> I feel like the issue is at the box because i did get blocked on all access paths then the access was re-allowed on email and firefox.  But the tech support completely disabled the firewall and i still coulnt acceess.
<moetunes> can you ftp from another site?
<moetunes> like kernel.org or something
<ussher_> I can FTP into my all my other domains hosted with that same host.  (i have a resellers account with many domains and this was into the VPS box that ive lost FTP access)
<kyubutsu> there are more active speakers at ##linux that might have an idea about your issue, moetunes
<ussher_> to me it looks like the username/pass is wrong because its a "530 login authenticaion failed."
<kyubutsu> just a thought
<moetunes> kyubutsu:  I have no issues 'cept not getting paid enough..
<ussher_> cheers kyubutsu
<ussher_> im the one with the weirdness frustration today.
<moetunes> heh
<kyubutsu> right..
<kyubutsu> well.. that was for ussher_ really
<ussher_> I figure ill just wait until my ISP re-assigns me a new IP address and see if that might have been the issue.  Just cant think of anything else
<ussher_> :)
<ussher_> Thanks guys.
<veryczn> Does Ibus works well on Kubuntu 10.10?
<barraponto> anyone having issues with kopete?
<barraponto> veryczn: i'm having no issues with ibus, so far
<veryczn> Kopete does not support Gtalk
<barraponto> veryczn: what?
<veryczn> What "what" ?
<barraponto> veryczn: i'm connected to gtalk
<barraponto> veryczn: i have been using kopete on archlinux for 2 years, and had no issues with gtalk.
<barraponto> veryczn: i am having some issues with kopete on kubuntu, but i have not tested disabling the gtalk account.
<veryczn> Yes. I doesn't work
<barraponto> it connects and sends/receives messages
<veryczn> I know that.
<moetunes> what we have here is a failure to communicate...
<barraponto> moetunes: some men you just can't reach
<moetunes> heh thnx for playing :))
<barraponto> moetunes: i was trying to remember the intro to that song yesterday
<ussher_> before it was a song, it was a  movie, think it was "cool hand luke"
<moetunes> barraponto:  my line was from a movie  cool hand luke
<barraponto> good to know, let's download the movie
<moetunes> that's the way he wanted it - that's the sort of man he is
<wilhart> egm
<wilhart> kubuntu upgrade failed
<liquidat> The Kubuntu PPA-KDE 4.5.3 upgrade failed here horribly...
<liquidat> Anyone knows why not all packages were upgraded and pushed to the repos properly?
<moetunes> it's a known bug - give it a day or so
<collabra> liquidat: they wern't upgraded and pushed properly because 10.10 started upgraded and was 'pushed' to the repos before it was debuggeed properly and the people at kubuntu didn't want to suprise anyone by putting out a decent product...  :)
<liquidat> collabra: Erm... whut? Strange...
<Peace-> i am here with kubuntu 4.4.2 and i am happy
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> no upgrading= stable system
<collabra> liquidat: don't mind my rant,... 10.10 sucks thoroughly enough to leave you dry... in my opinion.
<moetunes> newest isn't always best...
<collabra> liquidat: 10.10 is a piece of sh!t
<liquidat> collabra: Well, it worked for me pretty well - and my problems didn't even come up with the regular 10.10, but with a Beta channel.
<collabra> moetunes: yeah,... we'll the 64 bit edition of 10.10 kubuntu,... is horribly flawed and has no buisness 'acting' as a distro.
<moetunes> collabra:  this is a family friendly channel
<collabra> the 32 bit version isn't much better
<collabra> these 'developers' really ought to feign a few weeks of debugging before a release,...
<collabra> 10.10 is a disaster
<Pici> collabra: Do you actually have a support question?
<collabra> Pici: yeah,... when will 10.10 64 bit actually run on my computer?
<collabra> stable,...and with little trouble.?
<Pici> collabra: I don't know, I don't see that you've explained any issues that you've been having.
<moetunes> collabra:  you can return it and get your money back if you want
<collabra> Pici: I've already explained my issues,... and the answer is NEVER will 10.10 run on my computer...:)
<collabra> I haven't the patience for all the bugs....
<Pici> collabra: This isn't the 'Lets complain about K/Ubuntu channel'
<collabra> Pici: NO,..and i'm not treating the channel as such,... but yes, i do have some residual anger for kubuntu 10.10 wasting my time.
<moetunes> collabra:  I'm sorry it isn't working for you - have you filed bug reports?
<collabra> moetunes: i really haven't bothered with bug reports,... i need a computer that works,... i don't have time to submit bug reports that they'll get to a week or two later.
<moetunes> collabra:  sorry but every now and again these things happen with the latest releases, it is a process that will always need fine tuning - newest is not always the best for a production machine]
<elimental> Is there a way to configure KDE Netbook to use double click instead on single click to launch apps in Search and launch?
<Peace-> elimental: of course
<Peace-> systemsettings
<Peace-> input stuf
<Peace-> mouse
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> 2 click instead of one
<Peace-> i guess
<elimental> Peace-:  thanx I also thought so, doesnt work
<Kalidarn> okay i updated, time to try and dist-upgrade i guess
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.10 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | KDE Platform 4.5.3 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<Riddell> 4.5.3 out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3
<Sentynel> Anybody know what's going on with the KDE 4.5.3 update in kubuntu-ppa? An announcement about it went up a while ago, but half the packages don't seem to be there yet.
<Riddell> Sentynel: this has now been fixed
<Riddell> sorry for the hassle
<Sentynel> heh, that was good timing
<gunsofbrixton> are there 4.5.3 packages for kubuntu 10.04?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<zegenie_> gunsofbrixton: no, only 10.10
<zegenie_> 4.5.2 and 4.5.3 are 10.10 only
<gunsofbrixton> zegenie_: ok coll tnx
<gunsofbrixton> *cool
<moetunes> 10.04 used to have 4.5.2 ppa didn't it?
<xyv> hello
<moetunes> hello
<BluesKaj> moetunes, yes , the ppas I added were kubuntu-ppa/backports and kubuntu-ppa
<xyv> I am not able to connect to my wifi network .(knetworkmanager) It is detecting the card and I am feeding the right info!
<xyv> I not having this problem with nm applet
<xyv> can anyone tell me why ,please?
<moetunes> BluesKaj:  so folk using the lts still have access to 4.5.2 then great I'll remember that - it gets asked from time to time thnx
<BluesKaj> xyv, have you checked the settings ..I have to ask
<xyv> yep mine is wep , open system with passphrase
<xyv> i am not having this problem with nm applet
<BluesKaj> moetunes, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<moetunes> thnxs BluesKaj
<huca2> can someone help me with a problem since uprgradeing from 10.4 to 10.10?
<xyv> i even checked my router to ensure that my passphrase was correct
<moetunes> added to my list of well used links :)
<BluesKaj> moetunes, then  uou'll have to update of course
<moetunes> BluesKaj: yep :) - I don't use kde - just for those that ask
<huca2> anyone know why since upgrading to 10.10 i now have no privilages to do anything?
<BluesKaj> xyv, nm applet and knetwork manager are very similar , if you still have gnome on youre pc then use nm
<huca2> i cant make any changes even when running a file manager in root
<xyv> no gnome only kde
<BluesKaj> moetunes, then you should really be asking in #ubuntu , not here
<Sentynel> sweet, on kde 4.5.3
<xyv> how to get nm applet on kubuntu
<huca2> ......
<xyv> I guess I will have figure it out , anyways thankyou :)
<BluesKaj> xyv, install network-manager after removing knetworkmanager first ...it used to work
<Sentynel> I use wicd myself; seems to have fewer issues than knetworkmanager
<xyv> <BluesKaj>, <Sentynel> ok will try, thankyou for your suggestions
<moetunes> BluesKaj:  sorry for confusing you - earlier someone asked about 4.5.2 in 10.04 - I was just checking for future reference - I don't use ubuntu anything
<BluesKaj> Sentynel, depends on your wifi chip, wicd doesn't work well with some rt drivers
<BluesKaj> moetunes, so which desktop environment do you use?
<huca2> executable files that i once could run with ease in 10.04 wont run in 10.10 and i cant seem to make any changes even running a root console
<huca2> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> huca2, how did you upgrade?
<huca2> exactly how the website told me to
<moetunes> BluesKaj:  fluxbox on Archlinux - this channel is abondware at times so I help where I can]
<huca2> with update manager
<BluesKaj> how many users are registered on the pc , huca2 ?
<huca2> but when i try to run an exe file it keeps giving me some crap about executable bits  and non trusted sources
<huca2> only 1
<huca2> me
<BluesKaj> brb, breakfast
<huca2> anyone?
<moetunes> huca2:  running them in wine of course?
<huca2> yeah
<huca2> everything worked flawlessly, untill i upgraded
<huca2> now i dont have permissions to do anything i want to do
<huca2> and i cant run exe files without some crap about executable bits coming up
<huca2> it even tells e i have limited permissions when i log onto the system and that i cant save any changes lol
<BluesKaj> huca2, try sudo chmod +x ~/home
<BluesKaj>  huca2, if you're running windows executables in wine then you need purge wine and reinstall it ..the permissions are obviously not transferred. I assumed you were talking about linux apps permissions which are sometimes referred to as executables as well
<bzstevens> ls
<bzstevens> 大家好
<moetunes> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<moetunes> or is that japanese - I am semi illiterate
<Sentynel> moetunes: it's chinese for "hello everybody", and he's already gone
<moetunes> Sentynel:  thnx - I have join/parts turned off here
<huca2> i can run windows executeables in wine,  as long as they are in my wine c drive,  it will not let me run them from any other area ( like my windows drive)   without telling me it has no executeable bit,  and using a root file manager it will not let me "allow the file to be run as an executeable"  and even when i log in it tells me right off the bat i have limited privilages and cant make or save any changes
<moetunes> huca2:  that is prob a question for the wine channel
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> huca2, I think you have to go into the windows drive to make sure the permissions are recreated ,, windows sees the hew Linux OS as a new user without permissions
<huca2> and what if it was doing the same thing on say a cd?
<huca2> or a usb stick?
<Sentynel> huca2: have you tried just chmod +x on the windows exes you're trying to run?
<huca2> im sorry i am fairly new to linux but in 10.04 everything was so simple to get working, then i upgrade to 10.10 and i cant do squat lol
<huca2> no
<huca2> i will try that tho once im at my linux pc
<BluesKaj> huca2, if you wan to run windows apps , run them in windows or find the linux equivalent or version
<Sentynel> you ought to also be able to start windows exes that aren't chmodded with wine program.exe
<huca2> i dont want to run windows and i know its possible to do lucid had no problems with this
<huca2> but every documentation ive read is basically saying that in 10.10 you cannot run anything that didnt come from a trusted source and ther is apparently no way around that which i think is worse than windows,  at least windows gives you the option to run it anyway
<huca2> all in an effort to protect against malware lol
<BluesKaj> huca2, then run the apps in windows , are they games ?
<huca2> some are some arent
<Sentynel> I'm pretty sure that's nonsense... wine works fine in 10.10 for me
<huca2> are you running files that arent in your wine drive?
<Sentynel> yes
<huca2> did you upgrade from 10.04 or clean install
<Kalidarn> hmm anyone able to print in okular?
<Sentynel> upgrade
<huca2> then wtf
<Kalidarn> i can print from say kate but i can't print from okular
<huca2> its not like id come here and just start lying lol
<BluesKaj> Sentynel, he's not on kubuntu , he's runnining archlinux ...I think the permission system is different
<Kalidarn> it's rather annoying :(
<huca2> no
<huca2> im on kubuntu
<Sentynel> if he was on arch what exactly would he be doing in #kubuntu...
<huca2> lol
<BluesKaj> just a while ago you said you were on archlinux
<huca2> no i didnt that was someone else
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<huca2> lol
<huca2> so is it possible something got screwed during the update
<Sentynel> anyway my guess is that the wine program loader's started enforcing that windows exes are chmod +x in order to run them
<Peace-> Kalidarn: mm nice checck if you have some problem on the printer
<Peace-> :)=
<huca2> so how should i fix my whole problem
<huca2> just chmod everything to +x
<Kalidarn> Peace-: from what ive read there's heaps of problems printing from a pdf in okular
<Sentynel> chmod any windows execs yeah
<wilhart> hey my kdm and gdm doenst have my KDE4 in it! session!
<wilhart> why not?
<Kalidarn> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106402.0 tried that and it didn't work :P
<wilhart> i'm stuck with gnome :P
<BluesKaj> well, I suggested chmod +x ~/home \
<huca2> ok well i will try that
<Kalidarn> someone here said in bug 471738 that they couldn't get okular to work either
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471738 in cups (Ubuntu) "client-error-bad-request printing _any_ PDF from any program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471738
<huca2> but is that not the same as changing permission of a file using a root filemanager?
<wilhart> hmm
<Sentynel> you shouldn't need root to chmod files in your home dir
<BluesKaj> wilhart, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kalidarn> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/applications/405026-printing-problems-okular.html im not sure if it's still broken
<wilhart> BluesKaj, yea i did dist-upgrade noticed there was packages not installed!!
<huca2> but thats the thing, the file im running is not in my home dir
<huca2> its on my windows drive
<Sentynel> hm
<Sentynel> interesting
<Sentynel> ntfs right?
<huca2> yep
<BluesKaj> Sentynel, agreed but ....wwhat else is there
<wilhart> BluesKaj, heh kde 4.5.3 had some issues in the morning they fiexd it!
<Sentynel> because windows file systems don't *have* permissions
<Sentynel> everything's treated as chmod +777
<Sentynel> er, chmod 777
<BluesKaj> Sentynel, the users have permissions on windows files
<BluesKaj> anyway , I still think he needs to purge wine and reinstall it
<Sentynel> yeah I'd try purging wine first
<Sentynel> and install it from wine's ppa if it isn't already
<huca2> but why would 10.04 have no issues with this but 10.10 does ?
<huca2> ok so remove and reinstall wine then
<huca2> ill try that
<BluesKaj> huca2, dunno
<Sentynel> I think something might have screwed up with your upgrade
<BluesKaj> I don't use upgrade manager , the cli is best IMO
<Sentynel> if just purging and reinstalling wine doesn't work try booting off a 10.10 liveusb or something... if that behaves itself you may need to reinstall the os
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: well the command line upgrade and the gui are the same program with a different frontend
<BluesKaj> yes Sentynel I'm aware of that but why bother with a clunky front end gui
<Sentynel> it's entirely irrelevant whether you use it or not
<Sentynel> one gives you buttons to press on the screen, the other on the keyboard
<huca2> ok i jsut read something on a forums of a guy with the exact same problem
<huca2> and hes pretty sure it has something to do with permissions of the drive itself
<Sentynel> oh
<Sentynel> this rings a bell
<Sentynel> can you open fstab?
<huca2> like its being mounted with noexec
<Sentynel> yeah
<Sentynel> I had a similar issue a few years back thinking about it
<Sentynel> UUID=6C105FE9105FB932       /media/disk     ntfs    auto,exec,rw,suid    0   0
<Sentynel> that's my fstab line for my windows drive
<huca2> apparently if he copies the file in question to his desktoop he can make it executable, if he copies it back the execute bit goes away etc.
<huca2> hmm
<huca2> ok
<huca2> dammit i wish i was at home so i coudl try it, but at least now i have a good idea what the problem is
<huca2> unless of course my line looks the same lol
<Sentynel> do sudo nano /etc/fstab and add ,exec,rw to the line for your windows drive
<huca2> so to be sure,  10.04 might have had exec in the fstab for my win drive but when i upgraded to 10.10 it made a new fstab??
<Sentynel> swap nano for your text editor of choice if preferred
<Sentynel> I'd guess something like that happened yeah
<huca2> ok
<huca2> thanks for your help
<Sentynel> if you've edited conf files manually it'll keep them, but if they're autogenerated it can change them which can occasionally have interesting results
<huca2> right
<BluesKaj> irrelavent eh, launchpad has alot of bugs related to the so called update manager , Sentynel
<huca2> so any idea on my other problem,  why kde is telling me i have no privilages when i log on??
<Sentynel> huca2: I'd look at the permission modes and ownership for your dir in /home
<BluesKaj> huca2, when you upgraded were you asked for a pw / username , do you recall ?
<Sentynel> if it's somehow not owned by your user or you haven't got +rw on all files and +x on directories, that could be causing the issues
<huca2> no the uprgade didnt askk me for credentials
<huca2> ok so the suggestion of chmod ~/home +x would maybe fix it then?
<Sentynel> huca2: not exactly; ~ points to /home/youruser so there won't be a ~/home
<Sentynel> but the sentiment may be in the right place, if /home/youruser isn't chmod +x
<Sentynel> I assume that was a typo
<huca2> yeah im not a whiz with the commands, im logging this so i can refer to it when i get to my pc
<Sentynel> and no, upgrade doesn't ask for credentials as part of the upgrade process, it doesn't change anything like that
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: it doesn't matter whether you're using the graphical or cli frontend to do-release-upgrade, you'll get the same bugs 'cos it's the same program...
<BluesKaj> well, I guees we have to agree to disagree, , Sentynel
<geekosopher> yay! got 4.5.3 \0/
<BluesKaj> geekosopher, yeah I beleive it came down the pipe today , if you have the ppas
<EvilRoey> Hello!
<EvilRoey> hi,..  do I need nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu7 to view Flash on my x86_64 system?  I keep seeing npviewer.bin pegging my CPU at a stupidly high rate
<BluesKaj> anyway, stuff to do ...no rest eve in retirement
<BluesKaj> even
<sresu> Plasma error: http://pastebin.com/8iXQkVDj How to fix it?
<Sentynel> EvilRoey: nspluginwrapper is what allows i386 netscape plugins to be run on x64
<Sentynel> the cpu usage you're seeing is just flash being a cpu hog
<EvilRoey> Sentynel:  aye
<EvilRoey> Sentynel:  issuing "killall npviewer.bin" seems to solve that for me (just have to do it every half an hour :P)
<Sentynel> hm, you've got a glitch somewhere if that's still running after any flash plugins have gone away
<EvilRoey> Sentynel:  is Flash's behavior the result of accumulated memory leaks?
<EvilRoey> Sentynel:  I kill Flash and then continue browsing, so I only assume some page starts it back up.
<Sentynel> EvilRoey: might be worth using a fx addon like noscript to block unwanted flash plugins starting up
<EvilRoey> Sentynel:  I use this at work, in fact ;)  Normally though I use Chromium-browser, for which I could not find a NoScript extension
<Sentynel> EvilRoey: yeah, there isn't one; one of the reasons I don't use chromium more
<moetunes> noscript ftw
<EvilRoey> ahhh
<EvilRoey> hey moetunes
<Sentynel> afaik it's a limitation of the chromium plugin architecture
<EvilRoey> I love how chromium's windows pop up instantly
<moetunes> hey there EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> wish Fx did that
<Sentynel> yeah I use chromium if I need to check something quickly or whatever
<EvilRoey> Sentynel:  really? I thought it's political
<Sentynel> but for regular browsing firefox and a suite of addons is where it's at
<EvilRoey> like, on /any/ machine I've seen, it takes > 2 seconds to open Fx from a cold start
<EvilRoey> like
<EvilRoey> without having any other Fx processes running
<Sentynel> well, you may speculate on political reasons for chrome's extensions not being able to block flash plugins and stuff all you like
<EvilRoey> ok
<Sentynel> personally, yes, I think it's because google is an advertising company
<Sentynel> but whatever the reasons it can't be done
<SCWLstmp> oops for autojoin, see you all later.
<BenPA> hi all ... looking for a program to install on a dual boot Linux/Windows like smb4k so that a non computer type can access window files
<KukuNut> Kubuntu Lucid 10.04 LTS didn't get the 4.5.2 and  4.5.3 either.  :(
<KukuNut> so what does Kubuntu LTS means?
<tsimpson|n800> BenPA: you should use the "Network" entry in dolphin
<tsimpson|n800> !lts | KukuNut
<ubottu> KukuNut: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<alvin> If I'm not mistaken, supported is mainly about security updates. KDE 4.5.x are bug fixes, but not security related.
<KukuNut> lol  Kubuntu 10.04 is not even a year and no longer gets updates
<maco> bugfixes go in
<maco> but we don't have clearance (yet, its being worked on) to upload new point releases of kde wholesale
<maco> we can only take individual patches and backport them
<maco> security and bugfix updates will happen on 10.04 until 2013 for kubuntu though
<BenPA> tsimpsonjn800: not sure what you mean
<alvin> Oh, that's a pity. I use Kubuntu LTS in the company. One server has 10 users and always several zombie processes (nepomuk) while that bug has been fixed a long time ago, it's not in the official packages.
<alvin> I have a no-ppa policy on all computers but mine
<maco> do you know what commit fixed it? it sounds SRU-worthy to me
<alvin> maco: Hmm, might be interesting. I'll look the bug up.
<alvin> maco: It's bug 590088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 590088 in soprano (Ubuntu) "nepomukservices[2448]: segfaults error 4 in libsoprano.so.4.3.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590088
<KukuNut> maco: thanks for caring though
<Lonewulf> Hi all I am having difficulties installing 10.04 on a CQ50-110US any one have on of these laptops?
<kotsos> hi there i am new
<Lonewulf> Hi welcome.
<kotsos> can i get some help with dual booting win 7 and ubuntu
<kotsos> :)
<Lonewulf> I can try. What is the problem
<kotsos> first there is no problem
<kotsos> i just wanna change the boot options
<Lonewulf> Oh Ok
<Lonewulf> How do you want to change them?
<DarthFrog> What options?  Check /etc/default/grub to see what's set.
<kotsos> i wanna have win 7 as the default option
<kotsos> when booting and not last
<Lonewulf> Oh one sec i can find that out..
<DarthFrog> Yeah, that's set in /etc/default/grub.
<Lonewulf> Yeah i could not remember that. Also witch version of ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> Mine is set to GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<kotsos> that would be 10.04 x86
<kotsos> had a little problem with the 64 bit
<Lonewulf> Yeah if it is set to GRUB_DEFAULT=0 it should boot into windows by default.
<kotsos> mine is 0 as well
<Lonewulf> What problem with the x64.
<DarthFrog> Change the "0" to whatever order Win7 is presented in.  i.e. if Win7 is the 4th option in the GRUB screen when booting, change "0" to "3" for Win7 to be the default.
<kotsos> but boots ubuntu first
<kotsos> Simplescalar wasnt working
<kotsos> thanks!
<DarthFrog> kotsos: After editing that file, you have to run "update-grub" before it'll take effect.
<kotsos> do i change the backround image here too?
<Lonewulf> Oh. DeathFrog is right. I use vista and i was able to set my default to boot vista first. I think it might be differnent with 7.
<DarthFrog> kotsos: Probably but I don't see an option for it.
<Lonewulf> No to change you "bootsplash" you need a program like BUM or some such.
<kotsos> i ll google that bum thing then
<DarthFrog> Lonewulf: I don't think he's talking about bootsplash, rather the background for the GRUB menu.
<kotsos> thanks guys!
<Lonewulf> Oh i think it can change that to.
<xyv> hello
<Lonewulf> BUM stands for Boot Up Manager. FYI
<kotsos> actually i wanna change the screen where i choose what to boot
<Lonewulf> Yeah i am pretty sure BUM can do that. Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<kotsos> ubuntu (tried the kde but i didnt really like it so i unistalled it after half an hour of use)
<Lonewulf> Oh I was wondering because KDE has a progam built in by default to do that.
<DarthFrog> What didn't you like about Kubuntu?
<kotsos> i tried only kde (downloaded the package)  i use ubuntu
<kotsos> but it just didnt feel right
<kotsos> i like gnome better- seems like better working to me anyway
<Lonewulf> Cant get my Nvidia 8200M G graphics card to work right.
<Lonewulf> Will not do screen affects.
<DarthFrog> Which driver are you using?  /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what's being loaded.
<kotsos> thanks everybody
<kotsos> bye!
<Lonewulf> Well i dont have it installed right now but when i did it said something about nouvea...What ever that is.
<DarthFrog> That's probably the issue.  Nouveau isn't quite ready for prime-time yet, I gather.
<Lonewulf> Well i tryed installing the Nvidia driver but that didnt work.
<DarthFrog> Nouveau is open-source Nvidia 3D driver.
<DarthFrog> There are more than one Nvidia 3D driver.  Try 'em all, they're cheap. :-)
<Lonewulf> I even tryd the driver from the nvidia site
<DarthFrog> Oh, and they come with a money-back guarantee. :-)
<Lonewulf> also my Atheros 5007 wifi card does not work.
<Peace-> Lonewulf: ?
<Lonewulf> Yes.
<Peace-> ok atheros i can help you
<Lonewulf> Cool
<Peace-> iwconfig
<Peace-> in the terminal
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lonewulf> yeah it said ath5k but it will not so any networks. Or even give me the optoin to turn the thing on.
<Peace-> Lonewulf: iwconfig
<Peace-> please
<Peace-> give me the ouput
<Lonewulf> Well  i am trying to trouble shoot it now so i can install Kubuntu. i am in vista right now.
<Peace-> well
<Peace-> the issue about your card is this
<Peace-> rebooting ath5k driver doesn't reset well your card
<Peace-> so after that you can't use it
<Peace-> the trick is this
<Peace-> turn off your computer
<Peace-> unplug the voltage
<Peace-> click on power button
<Peace-> 10 second
<Peace-> plug the voltage
<Peace-> start the pc
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> that to use ath5k
<Peace-> if you are bored about that you can use another driver
<Peace-> madwifi
<Lonewulf> Ok I will trye that
<Peace-> Lonewulf: you can find the stuff in my blog
<Lonewulf> What is the adress.
<Peace-> Lonewulf: this is my card atheros 5006 but it shoudl be the same for yours
<Peace-> Lonewulf: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kubuntu-904-atheros-communications-inc-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-rev-01/
<Peace-> xD it's sound crazy but i use ath5k driver xD
<DarthFrog> !nouveau | Lonewulf
<ubottu> Lonewulf: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<DarthFrog> Lonewulf: Also, why are you installing 10.04?  10.10 is the current version.
<Peace-> DarthFrog: well 10.04 it's a bit more stable to me
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> and supported for 3 years
<Lonewulf> Yeah that is true.
<DarthFrog> Peace-: Good reasons.  But I was wondering why Lonewuld was installing that version, if it's causing him trouble.
<Peace-> wifi atheros is very evil to me
<Lonewulf> Because it seems to be persistant even in 10.10
<Peace-> never worked  well
<Peace-> infact...
<DarthFrog> Yeah, 10.04 is LTS so if the atheros bug is fixed, it should be back-ported to Lucid.
<Lonewulf> Yeah i thought of that.. I could not find it in the backports.
<Lonewulf> I am almost tempted to stick with Wnblows Vista
<DarthFrog> Lonewulf: An OS is a tool, not a religious choice. :-)  Use what works for you.
<Lonewulf> This is true but i am way more comfortable in Ubuntu or Kubuntu.
<Lonewulf> I am not so worried about viruses.
<DarthFrog> Well, you've been given the work-arounds for both your issues with Kubuntu.
<Lonewulf> Yeah now i just need to try them. good bye all.
<DarthFrog> Have fun.
<plan_rich> when i try to activate the additional desktop effects of kde, kwin claims that it cannot enable any of the default desktop effects? also i cannot find any desktopeffects listed. how would i enable these effects?
<snarkster> whats this i hear about no kubuntu next release?
<jussi> snarkster: not true.
<snarkster> ok cool
<snarkster> just saw that in the ubuntu channel
<wilkie_cat> I have installed Ubuntu-Desktop on top of Kubuntu. Do I need to keep it? Or can I uninstall it?
<snarkster> im trying to dd a 160gb hd to an img, but keep ending up with only 210mb. can anyone explain why that is happening
<Space_Man> wilkie_cat: I would uninstall ubuntu-desktop it's not needed
<wilkie_cat> The package manager tells you not to uninstall Ubuntu Desktop.
<Space_Man> oh well
<Space_Man> it may be a ubuntu package manager which is deliberately misleading you :P
<Space_Man> some kind of fifth columnist
<snn> hi have a problem with my flash
<snn> disk
<wilkie_cat> I can't get mobile broadband to work. The device is recognized and it all appears to connect, but I cannot access the Internet. I am at present using the machine by connecting it via Ethernet to another machine. Any ideas?
<snn> is linux have a program like EAsus data recovery ?
<snn> or data recovery tool ?
<DarthFrog> !purekde | wilkie_cat
<ubottu> wilkie_cat: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dmatt> snn: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<wilkie_cat> Yes ubottu, got that!
<Peace-> dmatt: xD
<Lars_G> Ah so good I can finally ask 10.10 stuff here...
<Lars_G> Question, KDE's power off toolbar icon let's me only "log out" while in gnome and xfce I can log out, reboot, power off or suspend... where can I activate all other options for kde too?
<Tm_T> Lars_G: using kdm or gdm?
<Lars_G> Tm_T: gdm
<Tm_T> that might explain, try kdm
<Lars_G> I'll try.
<Incarus> Hi. Kubuntu guys shipped a wrong update D:
<Incarus> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/615865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615865 in Kubuntu PPA "Blackscreen after login, after update to kde 4.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rrh> hello
<rrh> i've got problems after upgrade to 4.5.3
<rrh> system stalls at kdm
<Incarus> rrh, known problem: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/615865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615865 in Kubuntu PPA "Blackscreen after login, after update to kde 4.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Incarus> use "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get upgrade" and then: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Incarus> brb, reboot ;D
<rrh> Incarus: let me see :)
<rrh> Incarus: man, you've saved my nerves. Thanks :)
<bigbrovar> Hi guys earlier this morning when packages for kde 4.5.3 was released for kubuntu 10.10 there were some dependencies issues which caused upgrading to do bad things to a kubuntu installation. has things been sorted out now?
<bigbrovar> has anyone been able to successfully upgrade to kde 4.5.3 without any issue what so ever?
<rrh> bigbrovar yes
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: yes... it is good now
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: i upgraded to 4.5.3 about an hour ago
<Incarus> rrh, re. fixed?
<bigbrovar> great so em hope all is well? my particular concern is with nepomuk / strigi dolphin searching functionality which I rely on alot but which can be very very unstable and seems to hate upgrades :(
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: that doesn't sound like packaging issue but a software issue
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: you would like to read the release notes and changelog to see if these packages have any changes
<bigbrovar> u mean the nepomuk instability issue? well it really makes no different with me anyway :)
<bigbrovar> I always read the release notes. usually issues like that are always associated with regressions than anything and are not likely included in the release notes
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: likely disadvantages of living on the cutting edge? :P
<bigbrovar> u can say that again
<wilhart> hmm all my programs open in display 2 !! where was this check box?
<reeppeep> hi guys, something's been bothering me but i can't seem to figure it out. how do i disable the switching from one workpace to another by scrolling with the mouse on the desktop. gets quite annoying with a ouchpad
<wilhart> anyone?
<bhkf_> i am unable to find xchat
<wilhart> emm, where do i enable autologin from gdm
<wilhart> ot kdm
<Space_Man> bhkf_: sudo apt-get install xchat should install it
<wilhart> i want this to autologin
<Space_Man> if you can't find the shortcut, open the konsole and type xchat to launch it
<skafti_> hey how do i open a hd which was on ntfs system }
<skafti_> did not do safe remove drive
<skafti_> so kubuntu wont open it
<skafti_> someone
<wilhart> how do i auto-login kdm
<d_ed> wilhart: systemsettings->Login Screen->Convenience
<microcluster> hallo,waht about frequently freeze of kubuntu
<d_ed> skafti_: sorry, what's the issue?
<wilhart> d_ed, works
<skafti_> cant open usb (ntfs mounted) hd
<d_ed> ok, how are you trying to mount it? What happens when you do it?
<skafti_> just get warning could not set locale to.....EXT
<lonewulf> Hello evryone my WiFi will not work need help it is supposed to use ath5k but i get nothing.
<skafti_> I just tryed to open it like a normal drive
<skafti_> i really suck at this....
<lonewulf> DarthFrog I am in my Kubuntu 10.10 and this is the output of wiconfig lo        no wireless extensions.
<lonewulf> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<lonewulf> wlan1     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<lonewulf>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<lonewulf>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBotK1> lonewulf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lonewulf>           Encryption key:off
<lonewulf> My WiFi will not work this is from wiconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/525966/ any ideas.
<huca2> how do i find the uuid of a partition?
<turboshield> huca2 what?
<turboshield> uuid ??? may be rfid?
<huca2> im tryng to add an ntfs partition to my fstab
<huca2> any help would be great
<lonewulf> Need help with Atheros AR5007
<wilhart> my smplayer has transparent window and video is running? hm
<nusch> huca2: blkid
<nusch> in command line
<huca2> yeah ive done that now im having a new problem
<huca2> i want my drive to be called windows 7   not windows7  and fstab wont let me use spaces in the the mount point name
<huca2> how is ubuntu auto mounting my drives by default?  because there was no entry for that partition in my fstab
<huca2> and when ubuntu automounts it i have no execute permissions
<huca2> am i going about this the wrong way or is there a better way than fstab to get exec permissions?
<microcluster> hallo freinds, something about kubuntu freeze on notebook?
<Chat5981> wine is better witH directX?
<User2> I'm looking for help with trouble I have an occasional pc crash
<lonewulf> Can anyone help with Atheros 5007 driver Not functioning.
<frogonwheels> lonewulf: Is that a wireless-N car?
<frogonwheels> card?
<lonewulf> No it is a built in b/g card
<microcluster> someone knows something about kubuntu freeze?
<lonewulf> <microcluster> What kind of freezing?
<dmatt> microcluster: mine does not freeze
<lonewulf> micrcluster If you meen freezing during boot it could be an incompatabale graphics card.
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#kubuntu 2010-11-05
<kiz_> trying to setup my external dvd drive; getting error autorunning:cant find autorun program, any ideas?
<zhangxinhui> df
<zhangxinhui> who can explain the "BadMatch" error when i open some certain GTK App?
<zhangxinhui> who can explain the "BadMatch" error when i open some certain GTK App
<ilika> i cant login from gui (X login screen) it blinks red as if my info is wrong but I can login via console, whats wrong?
<Mountain_> Hello all, Theraeare some way for change the "temperature monitor" widget from Fahrenheit for celsius ?
<Mountain_> in kde 4.5
<Mountain_> that widget just show in fahrenheit .....
<Mountain_> someone ?
<zhangxinhui> help
<andrewh192> was wondering how in Quassel IRC how i setup a friends list
<girlie_women> OMG Benny! You seem to be everywhere today!
<Benny_Gecko> Huh? Oh yeah.
<girlie_women> I didn't see you at the club today....how come?
<Benny_Gecko> Ehm, I was busy doing something else.
<Benny_Gecko> You know, that one thing.
<Benny_Gecko> With the briefcase, and the Platinum CHip...
<girlie_women> Don't tell me you hung out with that bitch Alice....
<maco> listen up you two
<maco> #ubuntu and #kubuntu are ONLY for tech support. if you want to just chatter on, do it in PM
<maco> second, swearing is not permitted in any ubuntu channels
<maco> Benny_Gecko: understood?
<Benny_Gecko> I didn't swear!
<maco> girlie_women: you got that?
<maco> Benny_Gecko: but you were off topic
<girlie_women> But a b**ch is just a female dog!
<girlie_women> I got that, sir!
<maco> which isnt what you meant
<maco> also, obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<maco> and i'm not a sir
<maco> i have never been knighted
<Benny_Gecko> I'll just stay quiet.
<maco> nor am i a male officer in any branch of the military
<girlie_women> What about off-topic?
<girlie_women> -.-
<girlie_women> AEAE
<girlie_women> APAE
<girlie_women> All People Are Equal in treatment'
<maco> there is an #ubuntu-offtopic channel. swearing is still not allowed there.  hitting on people isn't either.
<girlie_women> Fucking bitches....get the fuck out and get some sun instead of just sitting in your fucking chair shit on your computer all day...no-life motherfucking niggaz
<Benny_Gecko> So, in this here off-topic channel, I can blather on about how uninteresting my life is?
<girlie_women> My way of a dramatic exit :p
<maco> Benny_Gecko: sure, though the rest of the channel's inhabitants will talk over you if you're too dul
<Benny_Gecko> To be truthful, I never even knew that person. She keeps following me around.
<tamas> good bye
<andrewh192> hey, u guys know if there is a place on quassel to setup a notify list
<andrewh192> or a friends list?
<valorie> friends list?
<valorie> for IRC?
<valorie> I'm sure there is a way to do notify, however
<valorie> in Konversation that is in Settings
<valorie> I imagine Quassel is similar there
<valorie> Help > Handbook for more info in most KDE apps
<capo> il y a des français par hazard?
<bdizzle> capo: #kubuntu-fr
<rork> morning
<nakhlawi> Hello. I just installed kubuntu 10.04.1, and the fonts are not as smooth as ubuntu. I turned anti-aliasing on but it still looks the same. How can I fix it?
<WhitePelican> I just installed Maverick, and I still dn't have kde 4.5.3 - please help
<valorie> WhitePelican: what's the problem?
<valorie> I just upgraded to 4.5.3 without incident
<WhitePelican> I don't know how to upgrade to 4.5.3
<valorie> ah, see this: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3
<valorie> basically, you just add the PPA and update/upgrade
<valorie> simple, fast, easy
<WhitePelican> tyvm
<WhitePelican> are any of the apps upgraded?
<valorie> about 100 or so
<valorie> lol
<valorie> yes, lots of small upgrades
<WhitePelican> ok cool :)
<WhitePelican> I still miss the simplicity of kde 3
<valorie> not me
<valorie> I did for awhile, when 4 wasn't really ready for use
<valorie> but never, now
<crissi_> hello
<crissi_> today after upgrade atl+f2 opens the run cli and it switches to text console!
<crissi_> it should only switch to console if i press ctrl+alt+f2
<crissi_> i looked at the system settings but i could not find what configures that
<valorie> hmmm, works right here
<valorie> do you have krunner installed?
<crissi_> yes
<crissi_> btw: 4.5.3 installed
<valorie> yes, me too, a couple of hours ago
<Incarus> is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<crissi_> it works until today
<crissi_> yes
<Incarus> kubuntu had a couple of kde upgrade problems yesterday
<crissi_> hrrr
<Incarus> users of kde ppa
<crissi_> yes
<Incarus> crissi, check for new updates
<crissi_> wait
<crissi_> ppa?
<Incarus> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<crissi_> i know how to update
<Incarus> i hope so ;D
<ShorTie> how do you check a system sanity?
<crissi_> nothing new
<crissi_> mostly i use aptititude for updates
<sakhi> how do I make my Kubuntu machine network point active even if I have loged off?
<ShorTie> with gentoo you use revdep-rebuild, is there such a command for kubuntu?
<sakhi> when I log off I cannot even ping it or ssh into the machine.
<crissi_> is it really up? or shutdown
<sakhi> it is up
<crissi_> mayb if enabled etherwake could work
<crissi_> needs to be eanbled in bios and  bios must support it
<crissi_> you also need the mac address
<Incarus> crissi_, can you post /etc/inittab ?
<shubhadeep> hii
<FlashDeluxe> hi! does anybody know a tool which can repair hardware raids?
<FlashDeluxe> is it possible with mdam?
<FlashDeluxe> *mdadm
<alvin> FlashDeluxe: mdadm is only for software raid. What do you mean by 'repairing' a raid?
<FlashDeluxe> alvin: i have two raids, both raid1 and after a power failure my system doesn`t boot anymore :/ i booted  knoppix and i see that the raid is corrupt, it is loaded by the raid controller but in the system i only see http://paste.debian.net/99071/ now i am looking for a solution to get my data back
<alvin> Are you by any chance using LVM?
<FlashDeluxe> alvin: yes there was lvm on it
<FlashDeluxe> but i didnt find anything with pvck
<alvin> In that case, give us the output of blkid
<alvin> If you're using LVM, having no partition table on a disk is possible
<FlashDeluxe> the output says /dev/cloop0: LABEL="KNOPPIX_FS" TYPE="iso9660"
<alvin> I meant $ sudo blkid or # blkid
<alvin> If it says /dev/sda: UUID="......" TYPE="LVM2_member", you're good
<FlashDeluxe> i know what you meant, but thats all
<alvin> Ow, not good. first, you want your partition table or volumes back, but none can be detected?
<FlashDeluxe> right
<alvin> Pretty weird for a RAID1
<FlashDeluxe> yes it is
<javier__> Hi. I have a problem after upgrading to 10.10. The first day had problems with NVIDIA driver and I removed it and changed to open source driver, so graphics work well. But next day my laptop couldnt recognize WLAN card and driver was also uninstalled. I installed driver again (unplugged driver Broadcom STA) but still can't detect any wireless (and there are some). Someone knows how to repair this? Thanks!
<collabra> javier__, I suggest you maintain the 10.04 lts version of kubuntu,... my experience is that 10.10 is not a ready distro.... but that's just my opinion.
<javier__> collabra: well, but going back there would mean reinstalling, and maybe that can be difficult once I'm at 10.10...
<javier__> I would have to download distro and reinstall it, right? would it be easy to do that with lossing no personal data?
<javier__> collabra: Im a bit amateur and I am a bit afraid of those things... that's why
<javier__> collabra: anyway, it's something weird with this that I losed WLAN activity, because I have also installed Windows in a partition and it stopped there as well, so I'm thinking I could have broken somehow the hardware
<collabra> javier__, let me help you get your wireless working,....you might have a different experience than i did with 10.10
<javier__> collabra: that would be great if you help me
<collabra> javier__, open a terminal and type:   sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces
<javier__> done
<javier__> auto lo
<javier__> iface lo inet loopback
<collabra> javier__, arrow down to the bottom and add at the end: auto wlan0
<javier__> under "iface lo inter loopback, right?
<javier__> line down that?
<collabra> at the very end,... add room at the end by hitting <enter>
<javier__> ok
<collabra> hit <ctrl> <X>
<collabra> hit 'Y'
<collabra> and then hit <enter> to save it
<javier__> ok, done
<collabra> ok,... reboot, comeback here and tell me if your wireless adapter was activated.
<collabra> i'll wait
<javier__> ok
<javier__> not luck
<javier__> Im using KNM
<Peace-> Mamarok: ping
<Peace-> xD
<javier__> and there it is not ticked "inalambric nets"
<javier__> like, it says it's inavailable
<javier__> collabra: also, my WLAN adapter has a light, blue when working, and orange when disconnected. Button is in the position of connected, but light remains orange and I cannot turn it to blue
<collabra> javier__, hmmm,... do you only have one wireless device attached?
<javier__> yes, only one... inside my laptop
<collabra> javier__, can you turn it on or off with a switch?
<Peace-> javier__: wifi trouble?
<javier__> it exists that switch, but no matter the position, light shows disconnected always
<collabra> Peace-, yes javier__ is having trouble
<javier__> even in turned possition
<javier__> mhm, that's it
<Peace-> javier__: iwconfig
<Peace-> in the terminal please
<Peace-> !paste | javier__
<ubottu> javier__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<collabra> Peace-, i tried to have him alter his /etc/network/interfaces    to include at the bottom auto wlan0,... i thought it would activate it on a reboot,... I'm out of ideas
<Peace-> collabra: but it works ? or it's only alight problem
<javier__> one day suddenly disconnected  wlan activity and I saw driver had been removed itselve. I installed it back but still dont get wireless information neither connection
<Peace-> collabra: i mean if only the light ...
<collabra> Peace-, please ask javier__
<Peace-> collabra: ok ok
<Peace-> javier__: please follow the white rabbit give me the iwconfig output
<Peace-> xD
<javier__> hehe, ok, Im going
<javier__> it doesnt work, light is not really the problem :)
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526219/
<Peace-> reading
<collabra> Peace-,  kubuntu isnt' activating his wireless for some reason,... javier__ mentioned earlier that the wireless driver doesn't load??? i dunno
<collabra> Peace-, you might ask him about that
<javier__> so, what happened:
<Peace-> javier__: ok sound bad the driver is not loaded
<Peace-> *it sounds
<Peace-> so
<javier__> I connected my laptop and see no wlan activity
<Peace-> javier__: it's a internal devices ?
<Peace-> or a usb wifi ?
<javier__> and then find no driver installed
<javier__> today I connected wired
<javier__> and installed driver
<Peace-> wait wait
<javier__> but still dont get wlan activity
<Peace-> usb or internal
<javier__> internal
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> now lspci | grep -i network
<chiiiiiz> Hello!!
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: hi
<javier__> collabra: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<Peace-> ok
<javier__> Peace: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<Peace-> we get the beast
<chiiiiiz> Is there any "Send to" action we can implement in the right click menu with Dolphin? How can I install it?
<chiiiiiz> I have Kubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: check in the service menu section on kde apps
<Mamarok> Peace-: pong
<Peace-> Mamarok: xD looks like i write in a topic on kde forum where you answered before xD
<chiiiiiz> OK, I did not know this mùenu section, ... I give it a check
<Mamarok> Peace-: which is?
<Peace-> javier__: ok your wifi
<Peace-> Mamarok: :)  guess thisone http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=91193&start=15
<javier__> Peace-: my wife? what you mean
<javier__> wifi
<javier__> :)
<Peace-> javier__: your wifi can be used in 2 ways
<javier__> but what about wifi?
<javier__> mmm
<Peace-> the first with a open source driver + firmware
<Peace-> the second with ndiswrapper + windows driver
<Peace-> so now
<Peace-> lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<Peace-> empty?
<Mamarok> Peace-: well, you are wrong on Pulseaudio, it is mandatory in Kubuntu 10.10 now, and it works fine. The only missing thing is pavucontrol which is not installed by default
<javier__> Peace-: yes, didnt get anything
<Mamarok> it was not needed in Lucid, though
<Peace-> Mamarok: mm pulse is really a bad thing to a video editors like me
<Peace-> Mamarok: i am using 10.10 without it
<Peace-> :)
<Mamarok> Peace-: well, that is something to complain about to the Ubuntu core devs
<Peace-> Mamarok: i have to help the guy
<Peace-> one moment :)
<chiiiiiz> Peace: can you be more specific about where I can find it? In which submenu?
<Peace-> javier__: os i guess you didn't use the ndiswrapper way
<Peace-> javier__: have you upgraded the kernel?
<javier__> no, no, never used it
<Peace-> soemthing like that?
<javier__> yes, i upgraded kernel also
<Peace-> ok wait  a second
<Peace-> i guess you have to read and follow a wiki tutorial to get it back
<javier__> Peace-: ey, one thing
<javier__> I mentioned before, that very same day I found the problem, i went to my windows distrubution and founf the samething
<Peace-> ?
<javier__> so, it may be that it's not recognizing my Wlan adapter, the hardware
<Mamarok> Peace-: no problem, take your time
<Peace-> javier__: you mean widnwos didn't see the card?
<Peace-> windows?
<javier__> mhm, that I mean
<Peace-> omg
<javier__> so, maybe it's just wroken
<javier__> ?
<javier__> broken
<Peace-> mm i guess :D yes -.-
<javier__> how can we see if there is a WLAN adapter?
<Peace-> bad new :(
<javier__> tipe something on terminal to check?
<Peace-> javier__: i have seen that iwconfig doesnt show the stuff
<javier__> mhm
<Peace-> so looks like or the dirver is not on the kernel
<Peace-> or... the device is broken
<Peace-> but
<Peace-> i guess that lspci should says nothing about the network
<javier__> yes, it can be that. So, how could we check if device is broken?
<Peace-> javier__: lspci | grep -i network
<Peace-> shoudl not show the broadcom stuff if it si broken xD
<Peace-> rigth
<Peace-> right
<Peace-> so
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javier__> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporat
<Peace-> yea
<Peace-> i mean if it was broken ...
<javier__> mmm, so probably is not broken?
<Peace-> it should not appear
<Peace-> javier__: but on windows before it worked and then ...  ko?
<javier__> it's also a bit strange that it would be broken, cause I go to KNM applet and it shows that there is WLAN, but just say "not connecte"
<javier__> mhm, just it
<javier__> one day was working, next day wasnt
<javier__> and also driver was uninstalled
<Peace-> the driver is not unistalled
<Peace-> but the kernel loads the driver
<Peace-> when it needs them
<javier__> ok
<Peace-> javier__: maybe you have only to extract again the firmware
<javier__> waw, how do you do that?
<Peace-> i am searching on the wiki
<Peace-> wait
<javier__> ok
<chiiiiiz> Peace: this menu does not exist with me. I have no service files in .../share/kde4/... so no service menu. Shall this be created manually, or am I missing a additonal package?
<Machtin> let's say kubuntu keeps freezing from time to time. How would I find out why it froze after a reboot?
<Peace-> Machtin: on x log
<Peace-> Machtin: serach on kde bar log
<Machtin> kde bar log?
<Peace-> Machtin: dok i mean
<Peace-> dock
<Machtin> i don't really get thet.. is that some kind of logfile?
<Peace-> javier__: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Peace-> javier__: the wifi interface shoudl appear when you type
<Peace-> iwconfig
<chiiiiiz> OK , I found a howto to create such a service... Ive learned something more today. Good!!
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: :)
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: service menu are pretty easy to do
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: i have made a lots
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: like this http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/akm-video-qt?content=134476
<chiiiiiz> Peace: I guess so, I am used to work with Nautilus, and there is the nautilus-sendto package... I figured KDE had the same...
<chiiiiiz> thanks for the tip
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: feels free to ask or copy my service menu
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: expecially the kdenlive service menu xD
<chiiiiiz> Thanks, I'll give it a try
<chiiiiiz> my knowledge in scripting is very close to.... 0 :D
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: deosn't matter service menu can be down with out scriopt
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: if you want see a very easy service menu just look a this one
<godmok> hi, is there a funktion to scroll in a window by mouseclick + drag?
<Peace-> chiiiiiz: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/lprinter-qt?content=111784
<chiiiiiz> thanks again
<chiiiiiz> must reboot
<javier__> Peace-: ufff, i read it, but dont really know what to do
<Peace-> javier__: wow :)
<javier__> I read about that b43 driver, and remember I had it before working
<javier__> but i try to follow instructions for installing it without success
<Peace-> lsmod | grep b43
<javier__> actually, it tells me those packages are installed, but I cannot activate them throw "additional drivers" in settings, cause that driver doesnt appear there
<Peace-> javier__: i will suggest to read my article about the driver
<Peace-> i guess you could understand a lots
<javier__> it gives no answer
<javier__> it just says that b43-fwcutter is installed in the newest version
<Peace-> javier__: yea b43 fwcutter is used to extract the firmware
<javier__> but I go to aditional drivers and cannot find it there, so I cannot activate it
<Peace-> javier__: read this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/kubuntu-904-driver/
<chiiiiiz> Peace: I see it is very easy to create indeed..
<collabra> javier__, I kinda want to say again that IF you can't get 10.10 working properly,... i never did,... just think about going back to 10.04 lts.... and be glad it stable and actually works.... I feel ubuntu should apologize to 10.10 user who have had a bad experience... I certainly did.  :(
<collabra> just sayin'....
 * Peace- eat
<javier__> hehe, agree a bit collabra
<Machtin> Peace-: btw. it's not X that crashes, but the system.
<Machtin> i can't do anything.. it's just freezing sometimes. can't activate num e.g.
<javier__> Peace-: with sudo nano /etc/modules
<javier__> I see which drivers are loaded in kernel
<javier__> i can add this b43 there
<javier__> but, which name do you thing I should add?
<javier__> just "b43"?=
<Incarus> try modporbe
<Incarus> modprobe
<javier__> how modrobe?
<Incarus> sudo modprobe b43
<Incarus> no error = works ;D
<javier__> no answer=guess works
<Incarus> right
<javier__> mhm
<javier__> I just have the feeling, if I go back to 10.04, it won't work neither
<javier__> how to go back to 10.04 with loosing no personal data?
<Incarus> downgrade? not sure if that would work
<javier__> waw, this is difficult then :)
<javier__> Incarus: do you know how to check if my WLAN device is not broken?
<Incarus> yeah, insert a live cd and test it ;D
<Incarus> you said it worked in 10.04? so burn a 10.04 live cd
<javier__> hehehe, but I dont have a live cd
<javier__> ok. Its only that is difficult, because dont have internet at home, Im at work, it will take time... hehe. But if there are no other possibilities...
<Incarus> grub can also boot from images I think
<javier__> mmm, I didnt understand that very last thing
<Incarus> nevermind.
<javier__> so, guess I have to download back there
<Incarus> how did you install 10.04?
<javier__> upgraded from 9.10
<javier__> im in kubuntu since 8.04
<javier__> everytime upgraded successfully, except this last one :)
<javier__> actually, worked well the first 5 days
<javier__> but not better than LTS
<Incarus> its important to allways have an actuall live cd ^^
<javier__> mhm
<javier__> I will learn that. But also, my laptop doesnt have CD reader
<javier__> well, it's broken
<Incarus> live usb.
<javier__> but I think I can use 10.04 from USB device, no?
<javier__> mhm
<javier__> so, that im going to do now
<Incarus> you can boot from usb if your computer could.
<javier__> by the one, I'll ask you for one advice
<javier__> my computer is 64 bits, but one of my main problems I have had all the time, is that it  overheats
<javier__> would 32 bits keep it colder?
<javier__> i may choose that one then
<javier__> (now Im in 64 bits
<Incarus> never use 64 bit
<Incarus> im not a fan of that
<javier__> ok :)
<Incarus> doenst have any sense. you just have a lot of software problems with that
<Incarus> eg. drivers.
<javier__> and, when I go back to 10.04, will I loose personal data in the process
<javier__> ?
<Incarus> there is a possibility to downgrade
<javier__> I know I will tell not to format my data partition
<javier__> ammm
<javier__> how?
<javier__> how downgrade?
<Incarus> http://www.khattam.info/howto-downgrading-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-to-9-10-karmic-koala-2010-03-15.html
<Incarus> use at your own risk
<Incarus> just use 10.04 instead
<Peace-> javier__: i guess you could try a live cd
<Peace-> of older kubuntu
<javier__> mhm, guess so
<Peace-> but what i think its device broken
<Peace-> you have to investage better
<Incarus> seems to be a regression for me, but you can try a live cd first
<javier__> Incarus: so, i need one advice. i have separated partition for /home, so i will say not to format that. Just I will format / partition and install there 10.04, right?
<Peace-> righ
<javier__> ok
<javier__> so
<Peace-> smart guy :)
<javier__> i will investigate if my device is broken, and if not, go back to 10.04
<Peace-> but you don't need of
<Peace-> install again just the live cd
<Incarus> take attention wih the hidden config files in /home
<javier__> live cd 10.10 or 10.04?
<Peace-> Incarus: javier__ you have not create a new user to avoid problem
<Peace-> i mean not the same name for different installations
<Peace-> user1 for kubuntu 10.xx user2 for kubuntu xx.xx
<javier__> but you mean create a new partition with new kubuntu?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> username must be different
<javier__> so i will replace
<javier__> so, in that case, i will have a new home "/user2" and keep "/Javier" or is not related with home?
<Peace-> javier__: yes
<Peace->  /home/javeier
<Peace->  /home/user2
<javier__> if I would give the same name, i would loose the information?
<Peace-> it could be some problems with x
<javier__> ok
<javier__> so
<Peace-> and kde version errors
<Peace-> stuff like that
<Peace-> i mean different kde version has different configurations file
<javier__> installing, if posible from live cd, kubuntu 10.xx, formating partition where i have Kubuntu 10.10 (patition /) and with a new user name
<Incarus> Peace-, isn't it better if we haunt the problem and do not rate him to downgrade? I mean 10.10 must work as good as 10.04 and I'm sure he is not the only one with that problem
<Peace-> Incarus: well i have seen a strange thing here
<Peace-> Incarus: he said windows doen't recognize the device
<Peace-> but before day x it did
<Peace-> so ...
<Peace-> then lspci list the device
<Peace-> but iwconfig no
<Peace-> so the driver is not loaded
<Incarus> so downgrade wouldnt make any sense, Peace-
<Peace-> the kernel load driver dinamically so looks like he device is not plugged?
<Peace-> Incarus: infact
<Peace-> i have said to use a live cd
<Peace-> just in case ...
<Incarus> javier__, buy another wlan device ;D
<Peace-> Incarus: a live cd doesn't cost
<Peace-> a wlan device yes
<Peace-> xD
<javier__> Incarus: hehehe, it can be that it is broken
<Peace-> Incarus:i suspect this
<Peace-> Incarus: the device is broken
<Peace-> but with low temperature could work
<Peace-> then with the temperature grows up
<Peace-> it doesn't
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> could xD
<Peace-> i dunno
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> doont flood dude :D second time
<javier__> or just doesnt work never
<Peace-> Incarus: xD
<Incarus> javier__, you would have less problems if you would use 32 bit
<javier__> well, also happens that to me, i use 64 bit
<javier__> long time i discovered that was a mistake
<javier__> but I was new in this when I chose :)
<Peace-> mmm
 * Peace- used always 32
<Incarus> my second os is also win 7 32 bit, not 64
<javier__> mhm
<javier__> ok
<Incarus> offtopic / But waht I wanted to say is, that 64 bit could cause a lot of driver problems, so it could caus your driver problem.
<javier__> im downloading the 32 bit live cd
<javier__> and then i will try
<javier__> thanks a lot for everything
<javier__> i think i will have to leave
<FloodBotK1> javier__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javier__> but it was good to share the morning, hehehe. And I dont flood more XD
<javier__> Incarus: hopefully i will solve my problem with your help
<Peace-> bye
<javier__> bye
<feng_> anyone use pidgin with gtalk plugin?
<dygituljunky> feng_: I do
<dygituljunky> I don't use it for voice, though
<feng_> when i try  to the use webcam
<feng_> (Pidgin:13720): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: g_simple_async_result_complete() called from wrong context!
<dygituljunky> ah, sorry, mine is a basic business laptop without camera or mic. I haven't had a chance to try voice or video...
<feng_> feng@feng:/dev$ ls |grep video
<feng_> video0
<feng_> thank you dygituljunky
<dygituljunky> yw, feng_. sorry I couldn't help
<Incarus> why dont you use kopete? pidgin is a gnome software. http://amazing-development.com/archives/2006/01/20/using-google-talk-with-kopete/
<Incarus> off
<Peace-> maybe becuase it's an irc stuff too?
<Peace-> i have heard that gtk stuff integrates a lots of protocols
<Peace-> that kopete doesn't
<Peace-> but i have *heard*
 * Peace- never installed gtk stuff
<dygituljunky> Incarus: I use pidgin because I use it on the windows computers I have to use, too. All the commands are in the same place on pidgin-window and pidgin-linux. I also use Adium which behaves somewhat similarly.
<Peace-> dygituljunky: kde can be  run on windows xD
<Kalidarn> yeah i've been tempted to try that out how well dos it run on windows?
<Peace-> konqueror dolphin kopete digikam
<Kalidarn> <3 kopete
<Peace-> i have installed a lots of kde on windows
<Peace-> anyway it's offtopic i guess
<Kalidarn> does kopete work?
<Peace-> Kalidarn: i have made sometime ago... now i use only linux
<Peace-> Kalidarn: because i can do my video stuff automatically with kdenliuve xD
<Peace-> kdenlive
<Kalidarn> yeah so do i, but unfortunately sometimes i have to use windows :P
<dygituljunky> Peace-: only if you have permission to install it. ;P The one windows machine I *have* to use is a Remote Desktop Protocol server at work. I don't even work on the local machine but use it to log in to a server in another building somewhere.
<Peace-> dygituljunky: oh
<dygituljunky> I've wondered about trying KDE on the Windows half of this laptop but I fail to see the purpose when I can use KDE in it's native OS. :D
<feng_> the kate in window is my love
<Peace-> xD
<dygituljunky> I've actually just started using KDE after being a gnome guy for a very long time. Plasmoids turned me off of KDE initially. After goofing up my LinuxMint gnome installation somehow I watched some videos about KDE while stuck on that machine at work and decided to give plasmoids another shot.
<JuJuBee> I can't seem to open konsole from gui. I get http://pastie.org/1274674 when I try opening konsole from gnome-terminal
<Peace-> dygituljunky: plasmoid are not so funny
<Peace-> dygituljunky: i don't use them
<Peace-> dygituljunky: i use folder view way so normal desktop
<dygituljunky> know what made me get frustrated with gnome? The way panels store the location of panel items within a panel so that the items aren't left/right aligned if I resize the resolution
<Peace-> JuJuBee: looks like a mixed system?
<Peace-> dygituljunky: mm ok but it's offtopic :)
<Peace-> !offtopic | dygituljunky
<ubottu> dygituljunky: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Peace-> better on that chat
<Peace-> :)
<JuJuBee> Peace-: I have a couple of gnome apps installed, but not much
<werkstatt> hi
<gvandeweyer> is it possible to change the targetpw beheaviour of sudo (ie ask for target password) on a per-user basis?
<gvandeweyer> ubuntu does not have root password, i don't want to enable it, but I need a user to sudo as another, non-root user, with the target password
<dea> xz
<dea> hello E B D
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> any users on Lucid + KDE 4.5.1 and above?
<dea> NO P@P
<Tm_T> yes?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: any issues till now?
<shadeslayer> specially with Qt 4.7
<Tm_T> nope, nada
<shadeslayer> ok, im just checking the level of Quality that the PPA is offering
<shadeslayer> any upgrade issues?
<Tm_T> cannot remember
<shadeslayer> alright....
<Tm_T> possibly, or more likely were, considering my system
<shadeslayer> why? :)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I have lots of devel packages and alike installed, something you don't find on average system I suppose (:
<shadeslayer> anyone else having issues with Qt 4.7 on lucid? :P
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ah ok...
<Incarus> there were some upgrade problems yesterday / the day before yesterday with 4.5.3
<shadeslayer> Incarus: right, that was because some of the stuff wasnt copied properly
<shadeslayer> Incarus: anything problematic with Qt 4.7 ?
<shadeslayer> any apps that behave weirdly and/or crash with Qt 4.7 but were not crashing with Qt 4.7
<Incarus> not that i know of, shadeslayer. but have a look: bugs.kde.org
<Incarus> shadeslayer, have you got more infos about that upgrade problem to 4.5.3? any links?
<shadeslayer> Incarus: it just worked for me when i did it yesterday
<shadeslayer> what error does apt throw at you?
<Incarus> wait a second
<Incarus> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/670788 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/670813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670788 in Kubuntu PPA "Updating to KDE 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> Incarus: can you run : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from a konsole?
<shadeslayer> and the error at the bottom of the bug report suggests that the PPA hadnt published some packages when you upgraded
<Incarus> shadeslayer, problem is fixed. I know several ppl, who had the same problem. I thougt you had more information about the cause of that problem
 * gnomefreak confused :(
<Incarus> nevermind ;D
<gnomefreak> .:09:11:23:. <     shadeslayer > any apps that behave weirdly and/or crash with  Qt 4.7 but were not crashing with Qt 4.7
<Incarus> *4.6
<gnomefreak> thanks much better :)
<shadeslayer> gnomefreak: sorry... that was supposed to be 4.6 :D
<shadeslayer> Incarus: the issue is that launchpad somehow did not publish all the packages after they were copied from the staging PPA
<shadeslayer> even when the page said it had...
<Incarus> that was some really stupid mistake
<shadeslayer> blame launchpad :P
<Incarus> because noe one could boot after that upgrade
<Incarus> Üno
<Incarus> argh
<Incarus> *no
<FloodBotK1> Incarus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> thank you
<Incarus> i will use a paste service next time :D
<shadeslayer> Incarus: id suggest that if you get any upgrade issues in the future, come poke us in #kubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> Incarus: its just that you used <enter> too much
<Incarus> i dont need help for that. fixed it by hand
<Incarus> gnomefreak, i know, i was just joking
<shadeslayer> ok... well if anyone else has issues on Qt 4.6, please leave a message highlighting me :)
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> s/4.6/4.7
<Incarus> shadeslayer, why? have you an issue with 4.7?
<shadeslayer> Incarus: im doing some QA work....
<plan_rich> hey can somebody help me with the kde desktop effekts? i'm sitting infront of a fresh installed kubuntu version and these effekts are not working? what sould i do to make them work?
<otswim> hi, i've been having a problem ever since i've upgraded to 10.10, my system doesn't seem very stable, and one problem for instance is that knetworkmanager's icon does not appear in the system tray
<Incarus> plan_rich, what graphic card you got?
<Incarus> otswim, you can try the newer version of kde (4.5.3) instead of the default one (4.5.1): http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3
<otswim> Incarus: thanks i'll try; how can i add ppa:kubuntu-ppa to my sources.lst?
<Incarus> otswim, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<otswim> thanks, it's upgrading
<otswim> also, what's the default desktop theme? is it Air?
<Incarus> yes
<Incarus> im using glassified for panels and air-oxygen for windows
<shadeslayer> otswim: right click panel > settings > Tick Network management
<otswim> shadeslayer: in system tray settings?
<shadeslayer> otswim: yes
<otswim> shadeslayer: i don't have 'network management' maybe i disabled it somewhere? :/
<naftilos76> hi, which app is recommended for s/w development that contains visual controls drag and drop , debuging etc?
<otswim> i still have the same problem with 4.5.3; also, my kde crashes at startup, but then it restarts and works
<Incarus> 32 or 64 bit?
<Incarus> could be a problem with your graphic card
<otswim> Incarus: my computer is 64, but i think my system is 32
<otswim> at startup, a nvidia logo appears with "beta driver" written in read
<otswim> i'll come another time
<otswim> see you
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * CRACK05 is away (Gone)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Sally__> ...
<daved92pol1> ..
<i3ooi3oo> I'm having some major issue
<i3ooi3oo> it's exactly like this guy's account http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608902.
<i3ooi3oo> Execpt my wine didn't crash i updated it.
<i3ooi3oo> I'm having some major issue
<SH0x> does anyone using thunderbird with enigmail on 64bit? can u confirm its working or not
<buu_> OK, I want to know witch one is lighter to run on P3 machine, kde 3.5 or kde4?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have just starting using qt in Kubuntu 10.10 and think that it's got a great interface! I have been working with Borland C++ Builder in windows for years! However, in Qt i am experiencing a difficulty in accessing a simple lineEdit control when i push a button! How do i access the lineEdit control? For example i tried changing its' text property but while building the project i get an error msg saying that 'lineEdit was not
<naftilos76> declared in this scope' . This is propably a stupid mistake of mine! Can anybody pls enlighten me?
<DarthFrog> naftilos76: You'd be more likely to get the help you need in #kubunut-devel.
<Riddell> naftilos76, DarthFrog: actually #qt or #kde-devel better for coding questions
<DarthFrog> Even better. :-)
<naftilos76> thanks guys
<Riddell> I expect you're just getting the name of the lineEdit widget wrong
<Riddell> naftilos76: putting the code in a pastebin would be more likely to get help
<[mors]> hello !
<[mors]> how will replacing X with wayland affect kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> replacing X with wayland?  what is wayland?
<cjae> <[mors] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server%29
<Pici> Its a better topic for #ubuntu+!
<Pici> er, #ubuntu+1
<cjae> Wayland is currently a developing technology that is not known to be in use. Wayland is not currently seen as being able to replace the X.Org Server, but has other potential uses such as hosting X servers and GDM logins.[3]
<cjae> On November 4, 2010, Mark Shuttleworth announced that Ubuntu would be looking at using Wayland as the display server for its Unity interface (although not in the 11.04 release).[10]
 * synaptix has never 'eard of it.
<[mors]> question was: how will it affectkubuntu, given that it uses Qt/KDE
<[mors]> ?
<progre55> hmm.. the new kubuntu manual partitioning sux.. wanted to install kubuntu next to a windows, so I chose "custom partitioning", and resized the windows partition. and now I have 404Gb of "unusable" partition that I cant even change =) when I choose it and say "Install now" kubuntu says "no root file system defined". but I cant even change this "unused partition now..
<progre55> any suggestions, please?
<Space_Man> progre55: you need to define a root partition :P  select "/" and the partition type ext3, ext4 etc
<progre55> Space_Man: but I cannot change this "unusable" partition now.. it's 404 gigs)
<progre55> when you select it, there is only one button clickable, "undo all changes", but it does nothing )
<progre55> and other than this "unusable partition", I have a couple of nfs partitions used by windows, but cant resize them any further.. only 60G left for windows)
<olskolirc> how do I get pico/nano to wrap long lines please?
<i3ooi3oo> I'm having some major issue
<i3ooi3oo> it's exactly like this guy's account http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608902.
<Reign1> question: how to enable network in 10.04 if i did "disable network" via knetworkmanager. now i cant enable it
<Peace-> Reign1: ok
<Peace-> just a second i find the stuff
<Peace-> cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Peace-> plesase
<Reign1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/555571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555571 in Ubuntu "Network Management disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Reign1> yet, just found that, ty Peace-
<i3ooi3oo> any idea what I can do Peace-
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: what a nick ...
<Peace-> i was answering oyu
<Peace-> but i hav confused the i with l
<Peace-> so i didn't autocompled
<Peace-> ..
<Peace-> wait i will read
<i3ooi3oo> I never saw it.
<Peace-> Reign1: you can find the solution here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/network-management-disabled-after-suspend-to-ram-kubuntu-10-04/
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: you are a 2 years old user?
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: i have read well
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: but another user works?
<i3ooi3oo> I am not 2 years old...
<Peace-> linux uuser
<i3ooi3oo> that is not my post but it is the only thing that came up when searching google for my problem
<i3ooi3oo> I have used linux for more than 5 years.
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> another user has worked?
<Peace-> or not
<Peace-> i repeat i am a quite busy i can't read all that stuff
<i3ooi3oo> I don't have any other users create on this computer.
<Peace-> so create
<i3ooi3oo> *created
<i3ooi3oo> How if I can't type
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: recovery kernel dropeed to root shell?
<i3ooi3oo> Ok, I'll try that
<Peace-> adduser myname
<Peace-> adduser myname admin
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<i3ooi3oo> I have tried to logon to ctrl-alt-f1 but never get a login prompt
<Peace-> no no
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: read that
<Peace-> you have to see this
<Peace-> http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/hpim5572.jpg
<otswim> hello, i'm having a problem with kde since i've upgraded to kubuntu 10.10; knetworkmanager does not appear in the system tray and kde crashes at startup (even though it restarts right after)
<Peace-> otswim: try to rename $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> logout
<Peace-> log in
<i3ooi3oo> New users has the same problem Peace-
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: mmm bad bad thing
<i3ooi3oo> yea, happened after an update
<Peace-> kde is messed
<Peace-> up
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> try to do this
<Peace-> i dunno if it works or not
<Peace-> but well  you have no choise
<Peace-> 10.10 or 10.04?
<i3ooi3oo> 10.10 I think
<Peace-> lsb_release -a
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: ...
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: if it's 10.10 you should try this http://pastebin.ca/1983106
<i3ooi3oo> I was wrong 10.04
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> so wait
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: http://pastebin.ca/1983107
<i3ooi3oo> That's going to be fun to type into a recovery console.
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> wait i will do the script
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: save this file http://pastebin.ca/1983109 like myscript.sh
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: then
<Peace-> chmod +x myscript.sh
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> run as root by typing
<Peace-> ./whereyousaved/myscript.sh
<Peace-> 5 years of linux and you can't handle it omg
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: remember to choose netroot
<i3ooi3oo> I know how to run a script though I wil  have problems getting on that computer... I will figure it out
<i3ooi3oo> Thanks
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: you can use alway recovery kernel
<Peace-> what's the problem
<Peace-> save that script on an usb stick
<Peace-> dunno
<Peace-> it's simple
<Peace-> use a live cd to save the script somewhere
<i3ooi3oo> already reloading
<i3ooi3oo> I wasn't sure recovery console had access to the USB
<i3ooi3oo> woot I can type.... Thanks again Peace-
<Peace-> i3ooi3oo: well
<i3ooi3oo> Thanks
<rats_> hi all can anyone tell me if I do a disy upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 will it upgrade alsa to pulse
<rats_> dist upgrade sry
<Peace-> rats_: yes pulse will be installed
<Peace-> rats_: but you can remove it
<Peace-> !upgrade ! rats_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> !upgrade | rats_
<ubottu> rats_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rats_> ubottu: thanks 10.04 runs super but i have heard alot off good about 10.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peace-> rats_: mm keep 10,04
<Peace-> if one system works good
<Peace-> keep that system 10.04 is supported for 3 year
<rats_> Peace-: I can't go back to 10.04 right
<rats_> without fresh install
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<barraponto_> how do i use ktorrent ip filter
<barraponto_> ?
<skafti> hei
<skafti> how can i open a ntfs mounted usb drive in computer
<skafti> ?
<i3ooi3oo> mount -t ntfs /dev/... /mount/location
<kieppie> hi guys. I just installed kubuntu in addition to a gnome desktop. I've defined my hidden wireless network configuration , but I do not know & cannot see how to establish the connection. any help please?
<Peace-> kieppie: mm
<Peace-> kieppie: there is wicd-qt
<Peace-> that is a nicer gui for this stuff
<kieppie> sorry, but I should've explained. I'm familiar withthe extra tools like wicd, but I'd like to use the default setup, if possible
<kieppie> ... hidden wireless SSID
<Peace-> kieppie: well i am a old kubuntu user and i have seen a lots of people getting mad with the standard network manager
<Peace-> on gnome and kde
<Peace-> always because the doemon is the same
<Peace-> i guess the best choise is wicd doemon
<Peace-> and a wicd interface
<Peace-> if you wanna become mad your ways
<kieppie> true, but with gnome the default install actually works. I like wicd, but VPN support is pretty poor
<Peace-> way
 * Peace- it's a video editor mainly
<Peace-> daemon xD
<kieppie> Peace-: installed wicd. still no dice
<kieppie> is KDE incapable of connecting to hidden WiFi networks at all?
<mdo-ollantaytamb> alguanaaa
<redwolf1994> hello?
<redwolf1994> so quiet here
<redwolf1994> how come there is so many people in here and no one is talking?
<i3ooi3oo> cause we don't like you
<rats_> nobody has proublems with Kubuntu
<redwolf1994> so this is the place where you can help people with problems with kubuntu?
<progre55> hi guys. how do you create an "extended" partition while installing ubuntu? I have 4 primary windows partitions, and as that's the max number of partitions, I'm deleting one of the recovery partitions. Then everywhere I read, they say you need to create an extended partition and that it can include swap in it.. but which options is that?
<redwolf1994> i dont know anyone here is alive to say anything here
<redwolf1994> except me and progre55 lol
<progre55> =)
<redwolf1994> im new to kubuntu as well and still learning
<progre55> well, I'm not that new, but still got issues )
<valorie> progre55: are you installing from the LiveCD?
<valorie> or from the alternate install
<valorie> you have a lot more choices from alternate
<valorie> I think it's worth the download and time to write to thumb drive
<Kage> I have a question about setting up dual monitors
<progre55> valorie: from a liveCD
<progre55> valorie: I guess I should probably say "try" and use gparted..
<valorie> progre55: if you have the time and equipment, I strongly suggest the alternate install
<valorie> liveCD is great for uncomplicated
<progre55> valorie: well okay, let me try to download it then )
<valorie> it's a smaller dl, too
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> since it's all text
<progre55> valorie: oh so it doesnt have a gui? hope I can figure out how to install and all )
<progre55> 25 mins to download..
<valorie> I'm done it, and I'm the least techie person around
<progre55> lol )
<progre55> valorie: well, hope you're still going to be online in half an hour.. if anything goes wrong, I'll come to you! :D
<valorie> I'll do my best, but there are lots of experts here
<ruediger_> hallo
<valorie> most much more experienced than me
<progre55> or maybe I should just use gparted? )
<valorie> personally, I would suggest doing your partitioning first
<progre55> I just need to create an extended partition, and I'm not sure if I should waste 25 mins to download an alternate cd for that)
<valorie> partitionmanager, or whatever you are comfortable with
<progre55> gparted it is then )
<snarkster> partitionmanager is awesome
<shadeslayer> personally ive had alot of issues with partitionmanager
<shadeslayer> gparted works the best for me
<shadeslayer> hey valorie
<progre55> oh, apparently gparted is not included in the kubuntu liveCD..
<shadeslayer> progre55: lol... why would it be? :P
<progre55> well, cause ubuntu has it =)
<shadeslayer> the CD can only squeeze that much..
<progre55> but the ubuntu livecd has gparted..
<shadeslayer> the ubuntu cd also has a me menu, a software center and whatnot
<progre55> =)
<shadeslayer> progre55: gparted cannot squeeze into the kubuntu live CD, because it already is full
<valorie> hi shadeslayer
<progre55> I see
<shadeslayer> is there a option to set TERM in konsole?
<redwolf1994> right now at this time i am working on upgrading to kubuntu 10.10
<progre55> so, another question.. what is the recommended amount of swap for a 400Gb linux partition with 4G ram and core i7 proc?
<shadeslayer> progre55: id say a maximum of 1GB if your not short on space
<progre55> shadeslayer: max? maybe you meant min?
<shadeslayer> and if you are short on space, anything between 300 MB to 500 MB
<progre55> shadeslayer: I was thinking 4G actually..
<shadeslayer> progre55: nah... swap isnt used alot...
<progre55> well, then let it be 2G =)
<shadeslayer> like... right now my swap is at 0.02 GB
<shadeslayer> which is about 20 MB .... and my RAM is idling at 1.3 GB
<yofel> progre55: swap is an extension of your ram, so with 4GiB you won't need much (note that you'll need *at least* 4GiB of swap if you want to use hibernate)
<progre55> yofel: I do use hibernate a lot actually..
<progre55> and btw, my hd is 7200rpm, so I guess swap would also be faster a bit )
<progre55> well, then 4G it is )
<yofel> then your swap space should be a bit larger than your amount of RAM, as hibernate completely swaps out the memory space
<Freddy2> hi
<progre55> yofel: ah I see, thanks
<Freddy2> i just installed maverick from fresh, and after a few tries i can't get the window buttons (close, maximize..) in the left side of the bar.. am i the only one?
<Freddy2> inside the config window they are the way i want, but no change is done no matter how many times i try to apply changes
<shadeslayer> Freddy2: did you tick > Custom Config
<pabloz> hi all
<Freddy2> ooooops, i've just seen that :O
<Freddy2> my fault :) thx
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: im getting project neon build fail spam :>
<pabloz> anybody knows how to indent with spaces instead of the tabs default on kate  without changing the default?
<progre55> should I have seperate partitions for home and root or can I just have a huge partition for root and have home in it?
<Freddy2> you should separate them
<Freddy2> also /boot, and optionally /tmp and /var
<pabloz> IOW I want to continue indenting with tabs on 9 of my currently 10 open documents in kate, however I must indent *that* external file with spaces... any hint?
<progre55> any reasons?
<yofel> progre55: seperate /home is cleaner if you reinstall often, but as the installer can remove system files it's not that important
<progre55> yofel: oh I see
<progre55> then I'll keep them separate
<yofel> as for /boot: I don't see much reason unless you have a reason for it, /var might make sense to prevent too much fragmentation on / as /var gets written to a lot, and I have /tmp on tmpfs
<progre55> yofel: is 70G enough for root? or is it too much? )
<Freddy2> besides you can use different filesystems.. i prefer XFS for /home and ReiserFs for / (Ext4 for /boot)
<pabloz> answer to myself: "// kate: space-indent on; indent-width 4; mixedindent off; indent-mode cstyle;" then delete the line (or not) after (re)saving the document
<yofel> progre55: usually you won't need more than 20-30, I have 50, but I have tons of stuff installed + debug and devel stuff
<Freddy2> 30 at most, assuming you keep together /, /tmp and /var
<progre55> okay, I'll have 40G then
<Freddy2> one more question: can you add a "show desktop" plasmoid in a vertical panel? i do, but it seems to be unvisible (i can locate it when editing the panel, but after that nothing is there)
<James147> Freddy2: I can here (kde 4.5.2)
<Freddy2> i can't nor in lucid 4.5.1 neither in maverick 4.5.3, don't know why (they work in horizontal panels in maverick)
<James147> Freddy2: hmm... not sure why they would do that, you could try creating a new user to see if its a config problem
<Freddy2> in maverick it's been tested in a fresh install, but still.. here in lucid i came from 4.4.x
<Freddy2> anyway, i can try
<Freddy2> nope, not working :/
#kubuntu 2010-11-06
<cuznt> error msg "could not update ICEauthority /home/faydriss/.~ICEauthority" my kde will not start. am on in a fluxbox session
<e_t_> cuznt: have you checked to see if that file exists? (ls -a /home/faydriss)
<cuznt> yes it in fact is there
<Freddy2> ls -al
<Freddy2> check for permissions and ownership
<cuznt> rw root
<cuznt> -rw-------  1 root     root         519 2010-11-05 10:49 .ICEauthority
<Freddy2> not good
<Freddy2> you should go to root-store and buy the file xD
<e_t_> sudo chown username:usergroup .~ICEauthority
<Freddy2> there is no such ~ in the filename according to the paste
<Freddy2> and assuming faydriss as user -> sudo chown faydriss:faydriss .ICEauthority
<cuznt> and that should fix it?
<Freddy2> try
 * cuznt shall return(s)!
<cuznt> tata!
<cuznt> all fixed(s) ;) danks
<Freddy2> xD
<cuznt> now why would it change ownership
 * cuznt has not been messin with stuff like that
<Freddy2> that is a good question for e_t_, go ahead :D
<cuznt> heh
<e_t_> Don't look at me. My first thought was filesystem error recovery, but I really have no idea.
<Freddy2> (same here)
<e_t_> Then I guess if we're crazy, we're crazy together.
<Freddy2> indeed
<Dragnslcr> Did you use sudo to run a KDE program recently?
<cuznt> me? yes
<cuznt> i have been sudo shutdown -h now
<cuznt> sudo reboot
<cuznt> and updating konsole
<Dragnslcr> No, a GUI program
<cuznt> no
<Dragnslcr> Like kpackagekit or systemsettings
<cuznt> i run packet tracer a ciscobased thing using wine but no
<cuznt> i update and try to install console
<Dragnslcr> I vaguely remember that root taking ownership of .ICEauthority is a symptom of using sudo instead of kdesudo
<cuznt> basic settings too....
<cuznt> should i use kdesudo by default?
<e_t_> cuznt: On a side note, you can download a native Linux packettracer from Cisco.
<Dragnslcr> For GUI programs, yes, you should use kdesudo
<Dragnslcr> For regular shell stuff like shutdown, no
<cuznt> can i get console to show old session commands?
<Dragnslcr> history
<Dragnslcr> I assume that's what you mean?
<cuznt> right on thank you too. fluxbox was the only one to work...
<cuznt> sudo dccopserver
<Freddy2> time to sleep
<cuznt> thats the only one i know of that i started and it was today outside trying to get wifi axess
<Dragnslcr> Doesn't look like a KDE app
<basy> hi, when konsole starts application window resizes to preview size but it is always on 0,0 posistion, how to set default position or how to restore previous position?
<progre55> hi guys. is it possible to install restricted drivers under a livecd by chrooting into the system?
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> did you try?
<valorie> I've heard of people doing that, but don't know if it was liveCD or alt. install
<progre55> valorie: oh sorry, was afk
<progre55> valorie: I've tried apt-get upgrading.. and let me restart now, hope it will fix my wireless issues..
<valorie> very good
<progre55> but if not, then how do you install restricted drivers from a terminal?
<progre55> is it even possible?
<valorie> hopefully someone else knows, because i do not
<progre55> =) well, thanks anyways
<maco> jockey
<maco> sudo jockey-text -a
<progre55> maco: what's jockey?
<maco> the real name of the restricted driver manager
<progre55> oh, cool, thanks
<progre55> maco: I have logged in on ubuntu livecd, and chrooted to my kubuntu partition, and trying "sudo jockey-test -a" but it says "cannot connect to d-bus". any suggestions, please?
<maco> text, not test
<progre55> it cannot find /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<progre55> oh well yeah, text =)
<progre55> just a typo here
<maco> might have to bind mount /var/run
<maco> just like /proc and /dev
<maco> (you did those too right?)
<progre55> ah, I've binded /var
<progre55> let me try /var/run
<maco> oh if you did /var then that should be enough
<progre55> but doesnt work.
<progre55> oh, binding /var/run/dbus worked =)
<maco> interesting...
<progre55> now it's searching for available drivers..
<progre55> oh, now I got a crash, saying "sorry, the package "bcmwl-kernel-source .... " failed to install or upgrade.
<progre55> damn
<smw> anyone know how to put X in "safe mode" when using the install disk?
<smw> I just want it to use the vesa driver on the lowest resolution or something
<name_> ывап
<xujc> test
<xujc> so many people here!
<andres_> do you know a channel for java
<andres_> ?
<xujc> i don't konw. btw i'm not sure whether you are asking me,  :)
<andres_> i want a channel like this but about the languaje java
<subhashish> help! i cant get my menubars on any application window. i use kubuntu 10.10
<valorie> subhashish: sec, I think you hit a command key combo to disappear them
<subhashish> oops ididnt know then! my bad
<valorie> try control + M
<valorie> did that work?
<subhashish> no
<valorie> hmmm, works for me
<valorie> in 10.10
<valorie> there is no plus key in there, by the way
<valorie> just control and m
<subhashish> i know what u mean but it didnt work
<valorie> you often get a context menu with right-click also
<valorie> anything helpful there?
<valorie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212648 might help also, depending on exactly what you mean
<valorie> subhashish: ^
<ale_> hey guys. i have kubuntu 10.04. my problem is i have internet running through a thomson st330 modem. does anyone know how i can install that in ubuntu to make my internet work?
<subhashish> lemme see
<valorie> ale_: is network manager not detecting your modem
<valorie> ?
<valorie> basically, I would assume (not having tried it) that your "wired" connection should Just Work
<valorie> unless you also need a dialer
<Bacta> Hi all
<polis> hi
<polis> to all
<polis> How do I install the ati driver in recovery mode
<polis> I'm only loads the kubuntu startup sounds but it remains a black screen
<polis> How do I install the ati driver in recovery mode
<polis> I'm only loads the kubuntu startup sounds but it remains a black screen
<Schooli> Guys i have problem with linux the internet don't work from there Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client v3.1.3 Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium. All rights reserved. For info please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/ Listening on LPF/etho/00:1b:b9:ea:2e:8b Sending on LPF/etho/00:1b:b9:ea:2e:8b Sending on Socket/fallback DHCPDISCOVER on etho to 225.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 DHCPDISCOVER on etho to 255.255
<Schooli> No DHCPOFFERS reveived No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<ct529> hi guys, I am trying to build a complete theme for kde, that is: bootstrap (after grub), login, ksplsh, plasma and windows decoration .... now I am finding it very, very difficult
<ct529> particularly the ksplash theming .... any help you can give me? I have found documentation on plasma and windows (but auroraedesign does not really work well yet) and a bit on login, but themeing is not brilliant either .... I can theme the login page, but then ksplah reverst to ethais ....
<ct529> anyone who can help me?
<FloodBotK1> ct529: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<diablodf> (K) Ubuntu're very slow in its new version! I went back to version 10.04're that much better.
<cjae> why no desktop effects? capable gpu afaik and proprietary ati driver
<BluesKaj> cjae, which ati card ?
<BluesKaj> sometimes the proprietary drivers aren't so great...depends
<cjae> BluesKaj: sudo lshw | grep _____?
<James147> cjae: lspci | grep VGA
<cjae> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<BluesKaj> cjae,  yup, as James147 posted lspci | grep VGA
<cjae> I think I had this happen before when I upgraded from a beta before and since the beta desktop affects where broken they stayed disabled through the update progress
<cjae> does this sound possible?
<powerinside> Can anybody tell me how I can disable the password prompt each time I try to access my windows drives (partition) in kubuntu? (dolphin)
<James147> cjae: possible... but if thats the case then I would think a new user would ahve them enabled... could you test on a new user?
<James147> powerinside: one way is to mount it at boot so that dolphin dosnt need to... but I dont know how to let dolphin mount them without a passowrd :s
<cjae> James147: does the new user have to belong to any certain groups
<yotux> I was using ubuntu and purchased fluendo codecs will they work in in kubuntu?
<James147> powerinside: the easiest way to add a windows partition to mount at boot is to install and use "ntfs-config"
<James147> cjae: wouldnt have said so
<powerinside> James147: thanks, is it a GUI tool?
<James147> powerinside: (ntfs-config is a gui tool)
<yotux> powerinside : yes
<BluesKaj> yotux, I'm not familiar with fluendo , but it should work
<ajibarra> hi all, i have a clean installation of kubuntu maverick and after some upgrades i cant see bootup animation, instead of it i see "Kubuntu 10.10" and some other things. Anyone has the same problem?
<James147> yotux: ^^ although I ma not entirly sure why you would need them :)
<yotux> BlueKaj:  I purchased it threw the ubuntu store  link--http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=244
<powerinside> James147: I just checked it up.. it seems to be that ntfs-config is a write support enabling tool for ntfs partitions.. But I can already access my ntfs partitions.. what I wanted is to remove that password nagging during each boot
<BluesKaj> yotux, have you seen this ? http://www.fluendo.com/press/fluendo-announces-free-mp3-audio-decoding-gnulinux-and-unix/
<James147> powerinside: it can also add an entry to /etc/fstab... which will mount the drive at boot... this will stop dolphon from asking for a apssworfd
<yotux> Blueskaj: I live in the US and not sure what the exact laws are about media codecs and opensource
<cjae> James147: pardon?
<yotux> cjae:  think ntfs-config requires admin rights not sure
<BluesKaj> yotux, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and medibuntu repository ?
<James147> yotux: ^^ but that is what dolphin is asking for to mount the drive anyway...
<cjae> yotux: what?
<James147> cjae: dose it work with the new user? you should have to add it to any spical groupds
<cjae> James147: sorry waiting for an answer
<cjae> was*
<yotux> BluesKaj:  no I don't have mediabuntu will verify repo list
<cjae> is user add good in kde or command line preferred
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | yotux
<ubottu> yotux: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<James147> cjae: answer to what? O_o
<James147> cjae: shouldnt matter
<yotux> BluesKaj:  I don't have that one installed
<James147> cjae: you can do it though system settings or run: "sudo adduser USERNAME" in a terminal
<cjae> James147: isnt useradd the better one?
<James147> cjae: useradd?
<James147> cjae: heh, never seen that command before :)
<yotux> BluesKaj:  I was going to buy the dvd software from the ubuntu store.  Try and keep my laptop legal go threw allot of airports and border crossings
<BluesKaj> yotux, not sure but the medibuntu repos contains packages very similar to the fluendo package ..they're free ..dunno if they're legal in the US tho.
<James147> cjae: although on the useradd man page it states: "On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead."
<yotux> BluesKaj:  DMCA is still a little messing open source seems be be winning a little more all the time
<yotux> BluesKaj:  Does kubuntu use gs-stream for audio codecs or are they using somethings else
<BluesKaj> yotux, I've crossed into the US from Canada with my laptop 4 times in the last 2 yrs , customs has never bothered checking my laptop for illegal codecs
<cjae> James147: sorry some updates installing quick
<cjae> can you imagine
 * cjae would likely snap if that happened
<yotux> BluesKaj:  last time we came in from Asia they wanted to look at our laptops,  strange it was
<BluesKaj> yotux, ahh asia eh, probly not concerned about codecs :)
<yotux> BluesKaj:  Software, games, movies is what I was looking or thinking,      I just had to smile about it
<BluesKaj> yotux, fluendo well is supported so that's a plus :)
<yotux> BluesKaj: When I can I try to support the Ubuntu Store.  Need to order a new bag  and some more shirts
<yotux> BluesKaj: Gstreamer is the only thing that worries me,  not sure how kubuntu codecs work  just switched over with a fresh install
<yotux> Seems Gstreamer has python ties for hooks
<BluesKaj> yeah, I have home made Tee with "Linux for the masses" on it ...ppl ask "what's Linux" ? I don't bother explaining anymore..it
<cjae> cjae crosses finger for logout button to work
<BluesKaj> 's just computer stuff
<BluesKaj> yotux, not to worry gstreamer works fine on kde too
<progre55> hi guys. how do you see a laptop power stat? like, how much W power it's using, etc
<progre55> ?
<BluesKaj> progre55, doesn't show in the toolbar ?
<progre55> BluesKaj: not really, what toolbar?
<yotux> progre55:  bottom bar right corner
<BluesKaj> panel
<progre55> BluesKaj: oh do you mean the battery indicator?
<yotux> yotux:  thinks so
<James147> progre55: if the battery widget dosent give you the info you need then you can run this: "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/*"  or you can install powertop and run "sudo powertop"  to give you some nice detailed info about you power usages
<progre55> James147: thanks
<BluesKaj> powertop , ok
<neatstuff> James147:(cjae) guess what?
<James147> cjae: what?
 * cjae realizes what was going to be said was inappropriate
<cjae> composting works
<cjae> compositing* works under different user
<BajK> Hm so /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/branding.svgz always is the KDE logo, Kubuntu's branding icon for kickoff menu seems/has to be stored elsewhere?
<cjae> James147: so how do I make it normal on other user? and I would like to not have to rm .kde
<James147> cjae: ... I think its kwin thats responsible for it so you could try restting its settings to the defaults by renameing ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<James147> (then loggin out and back in again)
<cjae> maybe it because I am not using fglrx driver on this user
<cjae> logout is not an option for me
<James147> cjae: I would think tahts a system wide settings rahter then a user spific one..
<James147> cjae: then running "kwin --replace" might also work instaead of loggin out and back in
<cjae> well I can always reboot but when I try to logout the system always freezes
<cjae> and hard boot required
<James147> cjae: freeze? at what screen?
<cjae> the moment you click on the logout option
<cjae> the confirmation logout thing
<cjae> its been like that since 10.04 for me
<cjae> sucks
<James147> :s not seen that problem before... have you tried pressing alt+(print screen|sys req)+k?
<cjae> whats that do?
<James147> (when it freezes... that should restart x if the enritre computer ahsnlt locked up)
<cjae> ya when it locks up I cant even drop to tty
<James147> or alt+crtl+F1  to try and switch to a tty
<James147> :(  not sure how to fix that problem... but "kwin --replace" should work after you renmae the file
<cjae> James147: alt print k cause hard reboot although I could see myself trying to actually change ttys but could never see any text
<cjae> cause me to*
<gluca> kkk
<sunny_slls> hello everybody
<sunny_slls> i wan't to install kde-qt
<sunny_slls> is there any repository that kubuntu supports?
<sunny_slls> or should i straight away go for git repository
<sunny_slls> ??
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: What do you want to do with a repository?
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, actually i want to install kde-qt and configure kde environment
<sunny_slls> i installed qt previously by downloading the tar and then compiling it
<sunny_slls> but it gave some problem
<DarthFrog> But all that stuff is installed when kubuntu-desktop is installed.
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, oh!
<DarthFrog> You don't have to compile anything.
<sunny_slls> but i need to install qt right ?
<DarthFrog> Run "systemsettings" and configure to your heart's content.
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, ya but i wanted to compile qt based programs
<sunny_slls> and for that i need qt4.7 installed
<sunny_slls> with kde environment configured
<DarthFrog> Then install the -devel packages.
<sunny_slls> shall i go for git clone git://gitorious.org/qt/qt.git?
<sunny_slls> and install it from there
<sunny_slls> ??
<DarthFrog> "sudo apt-cache search devel | less" will tell you what's available.
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, but it installs qt4.6
<sunny_slls> and not qt4.7
<DarthFrog> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<James147> sunny_slls: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<sunny_slls> James147, kubuntu10.04
<James147> sunny_slls: kde 4.7 is in 10.10
<sunny_slls> James147, actually i installed kubuntu-plasma desktop from ubuntu
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: Doesn't matter.
<sunny_slls> then what should i go for
<DarthFrog> An upgrade to 10.10 first, is what it sounds like.
<James147> sunny_slls: I think it would be best to upgrade...
<sunny_slls> James147, can't i install qt4.7 in it
<sunny_slls> ?
<sunny_slls> James147, is it necessary to upgrade to 10.10
<sunny_slls> ?
<James147> sunny_slls: you can install 4.7 in 10.04...
<sunny_slls> James147, i wanted to stick to 10.04 since it is LTS
<James147> sunny_slls: normally its best to be on the latest stuff if you want to develop :S ... but you cvan get qt from http://qt.nokia.com/downloads
<sunny_slls> ok
<ale____> hey guys. i'm trying ot
<ale____> i'm trying to install usb adsl modem manager. but the .deb says dependency is not satisfied : python-gnome2-extras. any ideas?
<adz21c> is it possible to set some sort of timer on when certain events get clear from the plasma notification tray? I find myself clearing it a lot and most of it is stuff I only care about at the point of notification or would only want to review for a min after notification (eg. kopete status notification and amarok track changes)
<ale____> i'm trying to install usb adsl modem manager. but the .deb says dependency is not satisfied : python-gnome2-extras. any ideas?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> how would I get a umts usb stick working in 8.10?
<cosmic303> hello room. i have a problem with kubuntu 10.04. everytime i open an application in fullscreen, i only get the window bars, and a black screen. this happens e.g. with youtube videos, but open office documents as well. any ideas?
<Riddell> cosmic303: have you tried turning off compositing (desktop effects)? (just a random guess)
<buu_> cosmic303: yes compositing and Xrender or opengl in render options seems to have a big influence on some machines
<buu_> Is anyone using kde3.x on lucid lynx?
<cosmic303> indeed...now that i disabled compositing it works
<cosmic303> strange...anything i can do there? i dont wanna miss my nice desktop effects :D
<buu_> well if u have the latest xorg and all then I dont know what to do...
<cosmic303> might try the latest nvidia driver, but other than that my system is up to dat
<cosmic303> e
<buu_> if Im not wrong (Icant chek right now) but can compositing be used even if the render option is turned from opengl to Xrender or viseversa?
<buu_> in my machine the other one of those leads to disaster and another one to success
<cosmic303> i have no idea..i never played with the settings at all
<buu_> but I cant check which one im using right now
<newkdeuser> i have a simple problem with kdevelop4, can someone please help?
<cosmic303> ill give the new nvidia driver a try..thx guys...as always u have been a great and quick help!
<newkdeuser> when i put a break point (for debugging) kdevelop4 doesnt show me the terminal
<newkdeuser> so i cant enter data into my app; i read the kdevelop FAQ - but it doesnt apply to kdevelop4
<newkdeuser> i am using kubuntu 10.10 and kdevelop4
<sithlord48> the web page is down again
<dmatt> kpackagekit segfaulted during update to 10.10 (there is some window with download still alive), how do I start update from terminal?
<DarthFrog> sudo killall kpackagekit
<DarthFrog> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  all on one line.
<dmatt> DarthFrog: thanks, I'll try that
<dmatt> DarthFrog: now when I checked, kpackagekit is down, but /usr/share/pyshared/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcherKDE.py still works
<dmatt> is that the main updater process?
<DarthFrog> Don't know, sorry.
<DarthFrog> Oh, you're doing a distro version upgrade.
<DarthFrog> In that case, I think you have to do "sudo do-release-upgrade" instead.
<cjae> k one more bug to fix, how do I make strigi/nepomuk not suspend upon login?
<DarthFrog> cjae: I think you can set that in System Settings.
<jacksonje> anyone know how to solve the problem with 4.5.3 install breaking kdm?
<buu_> still no anyone using kde3.x in *buntu?
<chuckf> buu_: not much point in it for most people
<buu_> jea, I just want to know if it would be better performance with pentium3 laptop
<buu_> or any good kde4 performance tips guide would be great too..
<chuckf> buu_: most likely it would run better on that, but turning off effects in kde4 helps as well
<buu_> well the internet says kde4 should be much faster than kde3 but there are people who says otherwise
<buu_> yes maybe I will play with kde4 effects
<buu_> kde4 is much nicer thou
<chuckf> the problem is if you get something running for kde3 at this point you are behind the curve and will only fall further behind as time goes on
<TFrog> anyone here have problems getting the new packages for KDE 4.5.3 to run on their laptops?
<jacksonje> TFrog: It breaks on my desktop
<TFrog> jacksonje, i attempted it three times in the last two days.  once loaded it stops loading the kdm splash screen and locks this old laptop.  even after a fresh install of 10.10 and the upgrade same story.  had to just sit it out for now.  hope that the developers figure it out.  shame i can't get packages for 4.5.2 again.  was hoping they'd made it to the backports but haven't yet
<jacksonje> TFrog: you can still switch to the regular consoles after kdm freezes, but yes it sucks
<TFrog> i loved what i found in 4.5.2 and was hoping for more out of 4.5.3 but alas i may have to shift to a lighter weight desktop for this old HP laptop
<dmatt> Tf
<dmatt> TFrog: when did you upgrade?
<TFrog> attempted it three times in the last 72 hours
<jacksonje> dmatt: I had that problem doing an upgrade last night
<dmatt> jacksonje: because 4.5.3 was broken first day, it was not complete in repository
<jacksonje> dmatt: is it complete now?
<TFrog> dmatt, first attempt at upgrade was from 4.5.2 which i downloaded probably a week after it hit ppa.  i'm thinking maybe i should have waited a while before trying again
<westy> in Ubuntu I can use DiskUtility to check smart info on a hard drive. What is the Kubuntu equvilient?
<dmatt> jacksonje: yes
<jacksonje> I'll try again and see what happens
 * TFrog will wait another 5 days or so just to be sure
<TFrog> i can't see having to reload again because of the issues
<jacksonje> is there a command I can use to enable NetworkManager from the console if it fails again?
<TFrog> btw.  ty to jacksonje and dmatt for the info.  have a nice day ladies and gentlemen
<westy> why does kopete notify me of messages when the chat window is open? Nice to see a big pile of notices: typing, chat itself, reply.
<westy> ugggg
<Peace-> westy: you can disable them
<Peace-> on settings
<buu_> anyideas how to disable these annoying desktop hints on every little button and shortcuts?
<sddasert> hi all
<westy> Peace-: settings in the notifier or in kopete?
<sddasert> advice me skype for linux
<Peace-> kopete
<sddasert> advice me skype for linux!
<sddasert> hellooooooo.... anybody is here?!!!!!!!1
<sddasert> 111
<sddasert> ?
<sddasert> LINUX SKYPE!!!
<westy> sddasert: calm down. why would anyone use Skype?
<sddasert> WHY I CANT FIND IT IN APT_EGT????
<sddasert> I want video talk with girls!
<buu_> why do I have a hand as mouse cursor on my desktop?
<westy> have they opened the source yet?
<sddasert> ALLLLLOOO
<westy> video? kde has video chat
<maco> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in maverick
<maco> bah
<maco> you can get skype on skype.com
<sddasert> [22:27] <maco> !info skype
<sddasert> [22:27] <ubottu> Package skype does not exist in maverick
<sddasert> ???
<maco> there are .deb's
<westy> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<sddasert> which linux analog exists?
<westy> skype uses a proprietary format from what i remember
<westy> but if you use an open format there are several things.
<maco> sddasert: skype for linux exists
<westy> yep just click the link above :)
<sddasert> maco   AND?
<sddasert> maco  WTF   TELLLLL ME
<sddasert> maco  for what did you said that they exists?????
<maco> sddasert: go to skype.com and hit download
<sddasert> maco  YES ... you have one....  but I NEED OWN!
<sddasert> maco SO... I have done
<maco> why are you shouting?
<sddasert> skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb
<westy> sddasert: dude, you are annoying
<sddasert> I am nervous
<maco> and rude
<westy> here http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-install-latest-skype-in-ubuntu.html
<sddasert> may be
<westy> or here
<westy> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/install-skype-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<sddasert> westy  ???
<sddasert> westy  get out
<sddasert> which installer
<sddasert> gpcgrk ?
<sddasert> qdpg
<westy> dude i sent you two links. one is step by step instructions for installing skype in Linux Maverick. I dont think i can be any more clear
<sddasert> gp ?
<sddasert> gnu installer  ?
<sddasert> skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb
<sddasert> dp...
<sddasert> which command for installing?
<westy> please click on the second link and follow the instructions
<sddasert> dudes
<sddasert> aaaaaa
<sddasert> telll
<maco> sddasert: perhaps you should ask people who speak your language to tell you in your language
<westy> you will use kpackagekit to change the software sources so it is a little different
<maco> because english is pretty clearly not working very well
<sddasert> maco  My english ist best
<westy> maco: could i be any more obvious?
<maco> westy: it looks like a language barrier to me
<sddasert> WHI SAID THAT I HAVE 10 VERSION????
<sddasert> I gave 8.04
<westy> please dont shout.
<sddasert> yes
<westy> I want to help. I did make the assumption you had a current version. I appologize.
<westy> do you know where to find your software sources list?
<maco> why didnt you say that from the start?
<maco> "hi, i'm running version 8.04, and i would like to install skype. could someone please help me?" <-- all you had to say
<westy> if you check to enable "Ubuntu software partner" source, you will then find Skype in your package manager.
<maco> i dont think it was in partner way back then...
<maco> i think you need to use the skype.com deb
<westy> in that case, clicking on the .Deb file you downloaded from the Skype webpage should start a package manager and install it.
<sddasert> hi, i'm running version 8.04, and i would like to install skype. could someone please help me?
<Peace-> 8.04?
<Peace-> no more support for that
<Peace-> anyway...
<westy> maco: i would suggest upgrading to a newer version first :)
<sddasert> Peace-  ??? and?  I want to use this version
<Peace-> sddasert: here we supporto only supported stuff..
<Peace-> officially
<westy> how old is that? 2.5 years ago?
<Peace-> xD
<maco> yes
<westy> http://divyad.wordpress.com/2008/05/01/install-skype-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-configure-sound/
<westy> whoops wrong link
<westy> http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntuhardyheron_cat/1021-install-and-configure-skype-on-ubuntu-804
<westy> there we go follow that link
<sddasert> fuck.... after installing instraction on links above.. my pc keep
<sddasert> I added sorces links in apropriete place
<sddasert> duck fuccckers
<rekirssi> hi i opened a trminal how can i return to kde?
<sddasert> rekirssi )))
<sddasert> pom pom pom
<rekirssi> ?
<sddasert> rekirssi hi
<rekirssi> i'm rek
<sddasert> rekirssi i'm too\
<rekirssi> rek running irssi
<rekirssi> so i'm in a terminal how can i return to KDE ?
<maco> !language | sddasert
<ubottu> sddasert: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> oh hmm yeah i forgot 8.04 kubuntu isnt LTS
<maco> only 8.04 ubuntu
<Peace-> maco: it's not that
<Peace-> maco: the new lts it's 10.04
<maco> right but 8.04 was LTS for ubuntu too
<maco> so the ubuntu desktop is supported til next year
<sddasert> LTS ???
<maco> 8.04 *k*ubuntu was not LTS though
<sddasert> MTS?
<maco> so its no longer supported as of... a year ago
<sddasert> WRC
<Peace-> kernel it's the same
<maco> LTS = Long Term Support
<sddasert> MMS
<sddasert> SMS
<Peace-> repository are the samy
<Peace-> same
<sddasert> RSS
<sddasert> CSS
<maco> yes, but the kde apps will not receive any more updates
<sddasert> UML
<sddasert> GSM
<maco> sddasert: STOP
<Peace-> maco: skype is not kde stuff
<maco> i will remove you if you dont stop flood spamming
<maco> Peace-: yeah i know
<sddasert> maco ok
<maco> Peace-: but 10.04 being an LTS doesn't make 8.04 stop being an LTS
<maco> 8.04 is supported on the server through 2013 and on the gnome desktop through 2011
<rek> sddasert: go to skype web page
<sddasert> rek  I want to see girls in my skype
<sddasert> without clother
<DarthFrog> sddasert: Oh, you're on the wrong IRC server for that.
<maco> sddasert: thats not an appropriate topic here
<maco> sddasert: didnt you see the message i had the bot say to you earlier about keeping things family friendly?
<rek> sddasert: easy
<maco> let me show you again
<maco> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<maco> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rek> sddasert: you need to call a pc but you're friend must have the webcam
<sddasert> "Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly."  - should I understand that bot told me "fuck you, gude" ?
<Javihe> Hola
<Javihe> ¿Alguien por ahí?
<kubuntu> 7join #ubuntu-it-chat
<millun> hi, i when i try to update the system i get an error about /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.45_amd64.deb
<millun> any ideas?
<andrewh192> was wondering if someone knew if the errors were fixed with the new update of kde
<andrewh192> regarding the update itself
<kkathman> I just upgraded to 10.10, but for some reason, my network settings can't seem to see my mac on the network...any ideas?
<kkathman> It can see the winbox just fine...and I was able to back up in 10.4 just fine
<andrewh192> kkathman: not sure what to tell ya.. Not an expert on kubuntu, but... i have a mac on the same network as my linux based computer
<kkathman> yeah...I did too
<andrewh192> and can mount it on my computter
<valorie> andrewh192: yes
<andrewh192> u have to make sure you have the sharing setup on the mac setup right
<valorie> I successfully upgraded yesterday to 4.5.2
<kkathman> the mac sees the other two fine. The winbox sees the other two fine...it's just the linux box that's only seeing the winbox
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> gotcha
 * andrewh192 goes to update the ppa info
<kkathman> I even set the workgroups the same!
<andrewh192> hmmm, not sure what to tell ya
<andrewh192> someone else in here might be able to help ya more than i though
<andrewh192> 4.5.3 or 4.5.2?
<andrewh192> valorie: you upgraded to which one?
<kkathman> OK fixed it
<kkathman> seems that it just takes time for ubuntu to find it
<andrewh192> valorie: because when i last tried to update to 4.5.3 it ended up removing a whole bunch of stuff that was necessary to run the computer... ended up having to reinstall from scratch
<andrewh192> kkathman: kewl, sounds good...
<kkathman> ya weird...I closeed dolphin....reopened...and boom there it was :)
<andrewh192> kkathman: kewl,.... hey, which version of KDE do you have? 4.5.3?
<kkathman> andrewh192:  I assume the "latest" since I just upgraded everything
<kkathman> I thought that when I moved to 10.10 it upgraded kde too, I reckon
<kkathman> looks like I have 4.5.1
<andrewh192> kkathman: you have to add something to the system sources settings... for it to update to the newest 4.5.3
<kkathman> ahh ok...I just did an auto update
<andrewh192> kkathman: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3
<kkathman> thanks andrewh192
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> but be careful
<andrewh192> mighg want to verify that they fixed the update
<kkathman> andrewh192:  seems like I had a problem a few releases back, having both the regular and ppa sources
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> kkathman: so what's ur suggestion?
<andrewh192> kkathman: maybe just to wait til it comes via the already installed settings
<andrewh192> kkathman: rather than entering the ppa source
<Alex21> hello! i`m new to linux and i installed ubuntu 10.10 in dual with my win xp. I have 2 HDD ( 1st with one partition with win xp on it[c] and the 2nd has two partiotions[d]&[e] and i used [e] to install ubuntu) . The thing is now it won`t load any of the OSs. Anyone knows where i did something wrong?       I asked this on Ubuntu channel but it`s hard to get an answer there..
<elimental_> Alex21:  check your bios what I suspect is that you installed the boot loader to the wrong HD, just change the order they boot to conferm
<Alex21> i tryed to bot from both
<Alex21> and failed
<Alex21> when i installed it it was set as default to install the bootloader on the 1st HDD
<Alex21> and it didn`t work..
<Alex21> so i tried to install it on the 2nd HDD and still no luck
<Alex21> now i`m installing ubuntu for the 3rd time
<Alex21> i`ll say the options here when i`m getting to that part
<elimental_> If you installed the boot loader on both only other things I can think of
<elimental_> 1 boot drive type is incoreect
<elimental_> I would still say problem is in the bios someware
<Alex21> i tried to switch in bios the boot order in all the posiblle ways
<Elimental> I am with you
<Alex21> and it doesen`t load any of the OS
<Elimental> wuestion is this SATA drives?
<Elimental> question*
<Elimental> have you tried enabling ide sata support
<Elimental> Did you use specific drivers to install windows XP on this system?
<Alex21> uhmm...no
<Alex21> win xp sp 2 CD .. and the drivers for the MB and video card..and that`s all
<Elimental> Sorry then thats the only things I could think off drawing from experiance... maybe someone els can assist
<Elimental> I can tell you how to fix Windows XP to boot
<Elimental> boot from Xp CD goto command prompt and run fixmbr as for why GRUB is not booting I wont be able to help
<Elimental> then again 3 in the morning here so my brain not working 100% :)
<Alex21> sry..i was in the other room ( at the pc where i want to install linux)
<Alex21> so i got to that part again and it looks like this :
<Alex21>  dev/sda
<Alex21>  dev/sda1 ntfs 80gb
<Alex21>  dev/sdb
<Alex21>  dev/sdb1 ntfs 79gb
<Alex21>  dev ext4 /  10gb
<Alex21>  dev/sdb5 ext4 /home 69gb
<Alex21>  dev/sdb6 swap 2gb
<Alex21> Boot loader
<Alex21> Device for boot loader installer
<Elimental> dev/sda
<Alex21> and i have to choose from
<Alex21>  dev/sda ata wdc ... 80 gb (default)
<Alex21>  dev/sda1 microsoft xp pro
<Elimental> sb sda
<Elimental> /dev/sda
<alejandro> hi people, I want create a small shell  that execute in daemon mode and pass strings ,can help any?
<Alex21>  dev/sdb 1     sdb2 and sd5
<Alex21> the thing is it was set for dev/sda and it didn`t work
<Elimental> thats what it should be if that is selected the problem is someware els
<andrewh192> hey
<andrewh192> you know if they corrected the install errors of KDE 4.5.3?
<Elimental> oooh look a bed....
<Alex21> no no..don`t go to bed ..
<Alex21> :)
<Alex21> so..should i try to fix the mbr with win xp cd?
<andrewh192> anyone know if they have fixed the install errors in KDE 4.5.3?
<pneumomini> hi
<andrewh192> hey
<andrewh192> pneumomini: you know anything about the latest 4.5.3 update?
<pneumomini> no
<pneumomini> i didnt try
<andrewh192> pneumomini: oh... when i tried to updatae
<pneumomini> there is problem
<andrewh192> pneumomini: it ended up deleting or "removing" some important stuff from my computer
<andrewh192> pneumomini: such as kdedesktop
<andrewh192> pneumomini: and about i think 7 other things
<pneumomini> its not normal
<andrewh192> did the ppa:kubuntu-ppa thing
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> and it was downhill from there
<andrewh192> ended up having to reinstall Kubuntu like 3 times in 2 days
<andrewh192> i could still get the console
<andrewh192> but
<pneumomini> you tried to desinstall
<andrewh192> not that great with console sessions
<andrewh192> i know gthere is a purge command i found out about
<Riddell> andrewh192: the packages which were missing when it was first announced are now there
<Riddell> so there should be no problems
<Riddell> sorry for the hassle
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> thanx
<pneumomini> you tried to install missing things
<andrewh192> well
<andrewh192> i guess its ok now
<pneumomini> ok
 * andrewh192 goes to install 4.5.3
<andrewh192> then off to a meeting
<andrewh192> laterz guys
<andrewh192> aloha Riddell
<sampo> How I can upgrade my distro to 10.10? I got no 10.04
<sampo> Previous it was some klick via ksystemupdate
<andrewh192> bye guys
<andrewh192> Riddell: hey
<andrewh192> Riddell: just did the ppa:kubuntu-ppa thing
<andrewh192> and this is the result i got
<andrewh192> Riddell: http://picpaste.com/kdeupdate453.png
<andrewh192> anywho
<andrewh192> going to my meeting
<andrewh192> if anyone knows anything about this
<andrewh192> let me know
<ish_> hey guys i have twinview dual monitors, and my games on fullscreen run on both monitors
<ish_> anyone know how to fix this?
#kubuntu 2010-11-07
<hellslinger> anyone know how to install kubuntu netbook on existing ubuntu/kubuntu?
<smw> hellslinger, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-netbook
<smw> hellslinger, I know it works with ubuntu-netbook
<hellslinger> yeah, it does
<hellslinger> unfortunately it doesn't show up in the startup session list when I do it for kubuntu netbook
<nbnds> can i upgrade kde in 10.04.01 to 4.5.3?
<nbnds> or should i?
<cochiloco> help
<cochiloco> please
<smw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cochiloco> nececito ayuda soy nuevo intale kubuntu
<cochiloco> kiero mandar a windows a la chin............
<smw> !es | cochiloco
<ubottu> cochiloco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dea_> 有人吗
<smw> !cn | dea_
<ubottu> dea_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<twiztedklown> ubuntu kubunt
<twiztedklown> abazab u my onley friend
<poyntz> how's Kubuntu 10.1 compare to 10.04 for ya?
<poyntz> anyone know how to stop specific updates so i can do a distro upgrade?
<kkathman> Does anyone know how to set the desktop effects "Cube" to move using keyboard keys as opposed to the mouse?
<kkathman> Ahh ok got it
 * Thibit wonders if anyone knows how to have widgets added to the Desktop activity when using the Netbook Plasma Desktop
<Thibit> The widget bar isn't showing when I request it to
<jmichaelx> anyone else having audio issues in 10.10 using intel HD audio? in amarok, my sound cuts out briefly once every several minutes.
<collabra> 10.10 doesn't register my intel HD audio.... I went back to 10.04 lts when it registered a generic audio driver,... among other what i would consider 'major' bugs...
<jmichaelx> collabra: is this more an ubuntu-wide issue, or is this more specific to kubuntu users?
<collabra> i dont know the extent of the issue,... but, kubuntu does use the ubuntu repos
<jmichaelx> collabra: IMO, maverick has a whole crop of major bugs. worse release for me in several years
<jmichaelx> collabra: well, i know it uses ubuntu repos.... what i am asking is whether or not these issues exist when not using KDE and KDE apps.... to me, phonon is suspect in all of this
<collabra> jmichaelx: well,... other than audio,... i had to manually restart compiz every login,... and some program crashed every login as well, giving me a 'crash handler' execution
<jmichaelx> collabra: why did you feel the need to use compiz in KDE?
<collabra> jmichaelx: don't know,... but i was 'very' disapointed,...
<collabra> jmichaelx: why use compiz,... cause' it's part of the default install,... kubuntu.
<collabra> and i like eye candy
<jmichaelx> collabra: ok, that is not compiz.
<collabra> jmichaelx: no,...?
<jmichaelx> collabra: that is Kwin's native compositing management
<collabra> jmichaelx: isn't it some part of compiz
<jmichaelx> no, that isn't compiz
<collabra> jmichaelx: ahh,...
<collabra> kwin,... has major problems on my system,...
<collabra> in 10.10 of course
<jmichaelx> collabra: you CAN use compiz with KDE... some people do it, but i cannot understand how or why it would be worth the trouble
<collabra> ahh,.. the reason you asked me... :)
<jmichaelx> yea
<collabra> jmichaelx: yeah... 10.10 was released too early
<jmichaelx> collabra: it can definitely be a bit confusing
<jmichaelx> collabra: something sure went wrong
<collabra> jmichaelx: i'll be weary of future releases
<jmichaelx> collabra: it's all dependent on what hardware one is using... there are always some regressions to contend with, but i have had problems with 10.10 on a variety of different machines
<collabra> jmichaelx: it would be nice to think the 'newest' in programming would be relatively stable,... not in my case,... but, i'm really loving 10.04lts and will continue to be a big fan
<collabra> jmichaelx: it's stable and i have a good deal of faith in it as a good platform for just about anything
<jmichaelx> collabra: there are several areas with linux where each step "forward" is just a roll of the dice.... particularly with video, audio and wireless
<jmichaelx> it is the greatest weakness linux has
<jmichaelx> people can deal with knowing certain hardware does not work... but when it works in one version of a distro, but not the next, then works again in the next, but again not in the next.... this is very common, and EXTREMELY frustrating
<collabra> jmichaelx: yeah,...i've used alot of distros,... but have always come back to kubuntu 10.04 lts
<collabra> for me it's the easiest to use,... stable,... as far as i know, secure, fun to administer,... not to mention people's reaction as i show them the best rival to microsoft
<GrimaceXL> Hey, guys I have an issue with a fresh install of kubuntu 10.10, my wireless wont scan and the light for it on my notebook wont come on. running  iwlist scan says the network is down, but when i try to  wlan0 up it says no such file or directory, can anyone assist me?
<GrimaceXL> Thanks in advance
<GrimaceXL> bcm4311 for the network card, btw
<faustus> ah, if anyone has bcm43 questions, i just toiled on it for 4 days with good results
<collabra> lol
<faustus> does anyony know how to set up dual monitors on an older radeon card?
<faustus> model 7000 to be exact. all i can get is the default mirroring
<GrimaceXL> good to hear faustus
<GrimaceXL> sorry it took 4 days
<faustus> and for the record, i did it with fwcutter, not the other one
<faustus> everyone debates fwcutter or.... whatever it's called
<GrimaceXL> so faustus, on a fresh install of mavmeerkat, are drivers installed for this device (sorry linux newb)
<GrimaceXL> to clarify what im asking is, is it a question of drivers, or is something else a matter here/
<faustus> i don't know the build names.  i just installed kubuntu 10.14 or wahtever it is
<GrimaceXL> ok well latest stable build on kubuntu.com is 10.10
<GrimaceXL> so i got that
<faustus> i have a bcm4306 and on a fresh install of kubuntu, i installed fwcutter and then activated the drivers in the driver manager
<faustus> 10.10 it is then
<GrimaceXL> I did so after the install of winxp got auto exploited and tried to install malware (made mebutthurt)
<GrimaceXL> ok is there a deb package for fwcutter?
<faustus> all i did on a fresh install was sudo install fwcutter or whatever...
<faustus> i don't know the command, but you get the jist
<faustus> once that was installed i activated the driver in the driver management program
<GrimaceXL> kewl
<GrimaceXL> sounds easier than wireless was back in... '07
<faustus> with the pages and pages i read on the net, it's must easier than anyone makes it sound
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to execute scripts after resuming from suspend? I've heard that having someting handle "suspend or thaw commands in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ would do it but I haven't had any luck (maverick)
<GrimaceXL> ok yeah i tried ubuntu back in the day, i ended up ragequitting on account of wireless woes
<faustus> oh.. i'm having problems maintainging my resolution settings on restart
<faustus> it always resets on restat
<faustus> restart
<hellslinger> GrimaceXL: Yeah... thats where I am too
<GrimaceXL> i also had your issue with radeon cards too
<faustus> you think at this point in the build, old issues would be resolved
<GrimaceXL> but my information is blurry and dated, so im going to keep my info to myself
<faustus> tried kubuntu months ago and display worked and wireless didn't. now it's vice versa
<GrimaceXL> yeah im sorry to be retarded but how do i install fwcutter
<GrimaceXL> im kinda inept with anything beyond installing packages and it appears theres no package for fwcutter
<faustus> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<faustus> once you install that and activate the driver it will ask you to restart, in which case you should be good after the restart
<GrimaceXL> unable to locate b43-fwcutter
<faustus> dude it's not a dumb question.
<faustus> hm
<mrcreativity> i cant believe how hard it is to add a shortcut to the desktop folder
<faustus> have you tried many other things?
<GrimaceXL> @mrcreativity ugh, now try to allign them to a grid
<faustus> i had to reinstall kubuntu first
<faustus> cuz i had tried other stuff
<GrimaceXL> no just started
<mrcreativity> thats a whole other story
<GrimaceXL> fresh install
<GrimaceXL> hey were u trying to compare fwcutter to ndiswrapper
<GrimaceXL> but forgot what it was called
<faustus> yeah
<faustus> i did it without ndiswrapper
<faustus> see if you need to download fwcutter before install
<GrimaceXL> yeah faustus, apparantly sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter is supposed to work but my install says it cant find it
<faustus> i still haven't grasped the difference between downloading and installing versus just installing
<GrimaceXL> am i supposed to add some secret ninja repositories before it will work
<faustus> hmmmm
<faustus> is this the computer with linux? or are you chatting on another computer
<collabra> GrimaceXL: it might be in the 'partner' repos...? 10.04 does list b43-fwcutter
<GrimaceXL> yes
<GrimaceXL> this is it
<GrimaceXL> fuuuuuuu..... it does
<GrimaceXL> how do i determine if it is in the partner repos
<collabra> GrimaceXL: you activate the partner repos, update, and search for fwcutter,...lol.
<collabra> lol,... i dunno.
<jmichaelx> hmm, i am having audio cut out on me using intel hd audio and amarok 2.3.2 in kubuntu 10.10... but right now, i am playing music in 'moc', and i am not experiencing any audio problems there....
<jmichaelx> seems like the problem must be with amarok, phonon or pulseaudio
<faustus> so does anyone know how to maintain resolution settings on a radeon 7000 card?
<collabra> jmichaelx: under sytem setting>Multimedia,... does it list your intel hardware,.... coz, that was another reason for switching back to 10.04 for me,... 1010 only listed a generic audio driver
<faustus> (on 10.10)
<jmichaelx> collabra: all that is listed for my in my phonon settings is 'internal audio analog stereo'
<jmichaelx> for me*
<jmichaelx> faustus: what resolution are you needing?
<faustus> the second from the top
<collabra> yeah,... me too,... my intel hd audio drivers were not loading...  and yes i think i remember having issues related to bad audio
<faustus> my monitor supports up to 1680x1050
<jmichaelx> faustus: second from the top? i would have no idea what is second from the top for you
<faustus> that's what it is on windows
<faustus> and the ideal setting for the monitor
<jmichaelx> faustus: i think you should be able to get that resolution, although you will have no desktop effects with that card
<GrimaceXL> good work guys i uncommented the partner repos and shes downloading
<jmichaelx> collabra: i think i may need to look into just ditching pulseaudio
<collabra> GrimaceXL: you mean i was actually right,... geeze, it was a shot in the dark.
<faustus> i do have desktop effects
<faustus> i have most the effects
<faustus> it's just the resolution resets to default when i restart the computer
<jmichaelx> faustus: if you are using a radeon 7000, i cannot imagine that you could possibly have desktop effects... unless you use a very low resolution
<faustus> it's not horribly low. can't think of what it is off the top of my head
<jmichaelx> faustus: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<faustus> 10.10 (most recent)
<faustus> i get explode, and the wavy window when you move it option
<faustus> wiggle, or whatever
<jmichaelx> faustus: ok, got to 'system settings' and select 'display and monitor'
<jmichaelx> faustus: i am impressed then
<jmichaelx> go to*
<faustus> then what?
<faustus> i know i've been there, in that window
<jmichaelx> faustus: you should see a selection right there for resolution
<faustus> right. keep in mind i have 2 monitors, one dvi and one vga
<jmichaelx> faustus: are they both working?
<faustus> the vga one is small and old and i leave it where it is. the dvi i boost up a bit
<faustus> they both work but they're mirrored when i want them to be individual like in windows
<jmichaelx> faustus: sure, but still, this is where you manage the settings for your displays... no matter how many you have
<faustus> so what next?
<jmichaelx> faustus: like i said, this is where your resolution settings are
<faustus> ok. and when i change them they return to default when i restart.
<jmichaelx> faustus: do you click 'apply', then save the settings when prompted?
<faustus> yeah.
<faustus> it's a problem i've seen on the forums, but can't find a workable, definitive answer.
<jmichaelx> faustus: hmm. you may need to create an xorg.conf in that case.... i am not sure why it would not save the settings you have given it
<faustus> ok, that sounds familiar to what i've read.  but where is that file and what do i change?
<jmichaelx> faustus: i cannot tell you exactly what to do, but it will probably involve you needing to to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<faustus> i'm also fairly new, so how do i go about that?
<jmichaelx> faustus: what to put there, especially for a dual monitor setup, i do not know... it would be best if you could copy an xorg.conf from someone who has one that is working with that card
<faustus> oh man. i've seen things posted that are models close to my card, but not mine specifically
<jmichaelx> faustus: i would ask in the forums for an example of a working xorg.conf for a a radeon 7000 for kubuntu 10.10.... i imagine someone will respond if you are able to possibly wait a day or two
<jmichaelx> faustus: if i get the time, i might put a radeon 7000 in a spare box here, and see if i cannot figure it out.... if i do, i will try to get it posted to the forums
<faustus> how does this look?
<faustus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<faustus> would you by chance be able to email me?  i don't have subscriptions to most the forums and not a lot of free time.
<faustus> i've been using mostly google, because i imagine they are pretty common problems
<jmichaelx> faustus: i cannot guarantee that i will have time... but i have a feeling that the docs you linked me to would give some very good idea.... if i do find the time, iwll try to make a fresh forum post on configuring radeon 7000 in maverick
<jmichaelx> faustus: i am also often in here late evenings (eastern time, US)
<grimace> Hey guys, collabra and faustus, thanks for the help, im on wireless now...
<collabra> grimace: congrats!,... that's bad ass.
<grimace> Its actually wasn't too hard, and I learnt something.
<grimace> i just dont get why partner repos arent enabled by default
<grimace> is it because kubuntu doesnt want to support partner packages
<collabra> grimace: i think that partner repos are under different copyright or opensource policies
<grimace> oic
<jmichaelx> grimace: partner repos are never enabled by default, because they contain packages with non-free licenses
<grimace> Well i was asked a similar question upon install and i said yes to allowing copywritten drivers
<jmichaelx> grimace: hmm, i would have assumes that would have enabled those repos, but i am not sure
<grimace> meh, oh well its fixed now..
<collabra> :)
<grimace> thanks again guys, knowing my luck I will be back
<grimace> but until then :D
<collabra> cya
<faustus> thanks, man!  i'll come back and check in soon.
<faustus> what's a good way to avoid installing the wrong stuff and messing up the chance of a workable solution?
<jmichaelx> faustus:you will not need to install anything for your video... you will be using the native free/open drivers that you already have installed
<faustus> i'm talking in general, like the wireless issue.
<jmichaelx> faustus: do NOT try to install any proprietary AMD/ATI drivers... you will bork things royally that way
<faustus> i would have installed 10 things if i followed every guide i found
<faustus> ok
<jmichaelx> faustus: well, i do not know about your other hardware
<jmichaelx> faustus: is your wireless not working?
<jmichaelx> would anyone here know anything what would happen if a person simply removed pulseaudio in 10.10?
<collabra> jmichaelx: i'm not sure,... but a note,... not knowing why,... but, what's with all the hostility against pulseaudio?,... i've never had a problem.
<collabra> jmichaelx: did it have issues back in the day or something?
<jmichaelx> collabra: pulseaudio is awesome, if it works with your hardware... i had no problems with it in the last several versions of kubuntu, but i have major issues with it in 10.10
<jmichaelx> collabra: this is using intel HD audio
<collabra> ahh,... it's just that i've heard many user hating on pulse
<jmichaelx> collabra:pulse can really suck sometimes
<jmichaelx> collabra: like many things in linux, pulse is only half-baked
<collabra> jmichaelx: what's prefered by users when it comes to audio, then?
<jmichaelx> collabra: pulseaudio is preferred, IF it works well with your hardware... and 10.10 is the first version of kubuntu in which pulseaudio is there by default. oddly, it is also the first time that it has not worked for me on this machine
<jmichaelx> collabra: without pulse, a person would normally just rely on alsa
<jmichaelx> collabra: and i have just confirmed that if i avoid using pulseaudio, my sound is fine.... using pulseaudio (at least the way it is presently configured) it sucks
<collabra> so, i'm not using pulse then,.. 10.04.... hmm,... that's why my audio didn't work well in 10.10
<faustus> jmi: my wireless is working now
<collabra> jmichaelx: i'm thinking i experienced the same issue you are, then.
<faustus> it's just now the video card doesn't hold resolution and i can't get dual monitors.  once that works i'll be golden.
<jmichaelx> faustus: awesome.... many wireless adapters work out-of-the-box these days, and many othes work with some minor tweaking
<jmichaelx> collabra: it is possible. do you know what audio adapter you are using?
<faustus> yeah, it took me a few days of attempted various combinations of commands
<faustus> i have to run, but i'll be back in. thanks for your help!
<jmichaelx> take care, faustus.... i will try to look into your video settings
<collabra> jmichaelx: HDA Intel : ALC 2100 analog is my primary,... with HDA Intel: HDMI  as secondary
<collabra> jmichaelx: sorry 1200 not 2100
<jmichaelx> collabra: yeah, so you may well be running into issues similar to mine
<jmichaelx> collabra: my intel HD chipset is not exactly the same as yours... but i have read that a number of them are having issues
<collabra> jmichaelx: all i know is the driver installed was a generic,... not even a mention of any Intel driver
<jmichaelx> collabra: well, that in itself does not necessarily mean that anything was amiss.... the gold standard is just 'did it work, or did it not?'
<collabra> jmichaelx: and i truly hated the mixer,... i had absolutely no options in 1010
<jmichaelx> collabra: yes, i hate that , too
<jmichaelx> collabra: i think it was premature for pulseaudio to have been installed by default in 10.10.... but that is how they do things
<collabra> jmichaelx: yeah, it did work,.. but, it just didn't 'feel' right, if you catch my drift
<collabra> i have no confidence in 1010
<jmichaelx> collabra: yes, and that may well mean that something wasn't quite right... i know my sound hasn't been right, but if i play music with an app that does not use pulseaudio, things are fine
<collabra> i'm just very glad that when i installed 10.04 i created a separate /home directory.... I would have lost tons of document, music, files and such
<collabra> going back to 10.04 that is
<jmichaelx> collabra: a separate /home makes many things so much slicker
<collabra> well,... i've experienced /home directory losses and just got tired and then got careful.
<jmichaelx> collabra: i am planning to stay in 10.10 on this machine, but i had to revert my laptop from 10.10 to 10.04, and as you say, with a separate /home, it was really no big deal
<jmichaelx> collabra: the best plan is to have a separate /home, and to keep /home backed up somewhere else
<jmichaelx> that is what i generally aim for
<collabra> i have a 320gb hd on my laptop,... and use 300 of it for my home dir
<collabra> home being at the end of the drive and tagged as a logical drive
<poyntz> about 300 blocked updates. anyway to fix?
<collabra> poyntz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sresu> Where should I extract this script- http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Sky.fm+and+DI.fm+radio+streams+service?content=126844 ?
<sresu> ... in Amarok?
<collabra> open amarok: then tools and then script manager,... hopefully you can figure it out from there,... sresu
<collabra> sresu: don't extract the script file....
<poyntz> 300 blocked updates.. anyway to fix?
<collabra> poyntz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<poyntz> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libdrm-nouveau1: Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (< 1:0.0.16) but 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<poyntz> collabra: that's what I get when I try that
<collabra> hmm,...
<collabra> poyntz: why do you have 300 updates to begin with,... is this a new installation?
<collabra> poyntz: are you updating the sys for the first time?
<collabra> poyntz: or did you add a repo or a ppa?
<BATi> hello everybody, can somebody help me to setup toshiba n554 bluetooth mouse in kubuntu 10.10?
<poyntz> collabra: couldn't do a dist-upgrade so ended up changing every instance of the word 'lucid' in sources.list to 'maverick'
<poyntz> collabra: then did an update & upgrade
<poyntz> collabra: a lot of packages actually installed.. but 150 were blocked
<collabra> poyntz: you did what?
<collabra> poyntz: no,no,no.... there are internal ways of upgrading to the next distro,... what you did isn't recommended.
<collabra> poyntz: you should have read the instructions for upgrading from one distro to another,...
<collabra> poyntz: have you rebooted since you upgraded?
<collabra> poyntz: or since your last upgrade?
<BATi> please, can somebody help me to setup toshiba n554 bluetooth mouse in kubuntu 10.10?
<poyntz> collabra: lots of times, for updates
<poyntz> collabra: i know it's not the conventional way.. but kpackagekit kept failing the upgrade due to errors
<collabra> i'm using 10.04,... and i'm not sure what timezone your in,... but this late in the evening isn't that great to find answers,.. not too many people helping at this time, BATi
<stefanos> hello from greece
<collabra> poyntz: so, what error do you get if you terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stefanos> to inform everyone that you can help its other directly using teamviewer  from www.teamviewer.com
<collabra> poyntz: if any,... that is.
<BATi> collabra: whoops, I did not take timezone to the equation :) sometimes I do forget, that not everybody lives in my timezone... BTW I am CEST+1
<collabra> ah,... pst here,.. america is currently sleeping
<BATi> collabra: still, after night spent on finding what is wrong, I've tried to find help here...
<collabra> BATi: and for certain, you can find help at this time,... but there are usually more helper with more knowlege during what i would call ,... daytime. :)
<collabra> it's currently 1:21 am here in the great pacific northwest.  :)
<BATi> collabra: lesson taken :)
<collabra> np
<poyntz> collabra: no error msgs. just get a dump of packages that haven't installed
<BATi> collabra: I'll just wait if somebody from my tz comes or if any nosleeper from USA comes in :)
<poyntz> collabra: aka, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 288 not upgraded.
<collabra> BATi: i'm sure that is probable...
<collabra> poyntz: and, have you tried kpackagekit since your last reboot?
<collabra> poyntz: kpackagekit handles those "not upgraded" packaged differently than apt-get or aptitude
<collabra> poyntz: and third: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gives you dependancy errors, am i right?
<collabra> poyntz: you there?,... geez,... the pause between your answers is killing me,... i really want to go to 7-11 before beer thirty
<collabra> poyntz: you've got less than  10 minutes before i leave
<collabra> no, even less,... i'm leaving,... be back, maybe.... you should have followed the distro-upgrade how-to before you did what you did.... i hope you find a solution, poyntz.
<BATi> collabra: oh jeeez, it is 7/11... I must make some post
<collabra> post?,... i'm after alcohol... thanks anyway.
<BATi> collabra: I am alcohol filled anyday, but I have to post for people here to remember what happened...
<collabra> BATi: perhaps you can help poyntz if he ever comes back. he upgraded from lucid to maverick without reading any documentation... bye.
<BATi> collabra: I'll try... have some beer on me :)
<BATi> please, can somebody help me to setup toshiba n554 bluetooth mouse in kubuntu 10.10?
<jmichaelx> why beer, when vodka does so much of a better job....
<jmichaelx> vodka helps me not notice pulseaudio screwing up my music playback nearly so much...
<poyntz> collabra: tried kpackagekit since all reboots
<poyntz> collabra: also tried apt-get with no luck
<BATi> jmichaelx: 'cause he is going to a beer party :) but you're right, I have a bottle of vodka sitting right next to my keyboard :)
<poyntz> collabra: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gives...
<poyntz> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libdrm-nouveau1: Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (< 1:0.0.16) but 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<poyntz> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<jmichaelx> BATi: you obviously undertook very careful planning precautions. kudos.
<BATi> poyntz: so, if you don't need it unistall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i am late to the game, and should retire soon... but are you trying to remove nouveau due to some conflict with proprietary nvidia drivers?
<BATi> jmichaelx: well I catched a liittle cold, so I drink coffe with vodka :) I call it "the russian coffee" :)
<jmichaelx> russian coffee sounds excellent
<jmichaelx> but then again, that is coming from someone who both a known caffeine and a known alcohol addict
<BATi> little bit like irish coffee, but without flavor
<jmichaelx> ya
<jmichaelx> i like irish coffee
<poyntz> BATi: trying that now
<BATi> without added flavor, that was what I ment
<jmichaelx> ya, i assumed that is what you meant
<jmichaelx> a person could always purchase some flavored syrup
<BATi> jmichaelx: so ya skilled caffeine and alcohol user, from what I  read :)))
<jmichaelx> BATi: yes, bordering on professional
<BATi> jmichaelx: same on me, same on me...
<jmichaelx> BATi: goes well with debugging of all sorts
<BATi> jmichaelx: well, yeah, I've ended rewriting whole program and in the morning I did not recognized it :)
<jmichaelx> BATi: and yet it worked better than ever before, though, right?
<BATi> jmichaelx: yep :)
<poyntz> BATi: well it's workin now
<jmichaelx> :-D
<poyntz> BATi: hopefully i don't need nouveau.. :S
<BATi> poyntz: that is something YOU should know, man....
<jmichaelx> now if i could only figure out what the best way would be to disable pulseaudio in kubuntu maverick
<BATi> jmichaelx: forever, or temporarily?
<jmichaelx> BATi: i am afraid forever, provided that forever means until natty release
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> one of my ntfs partition is corrupt, is there a utility like chkdisk
<jmichaelx> fsck
<BATi> poyntz: This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)
<BATi> provides support for NVIDIA Riva, TNT, GeForce, and Quadro cards.
<jmichaelx> and fsck is not quite as profane as it appears
<BATi> poyntz: so if you don't have any of those cards, you can remove it
<jmichaelx> but does fsck work well with NTFS?
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: what is the utility that kubuntu uses by default to check the disks at startup
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: that should be fsck
<jmichaelx> at least that would be my presumption
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: what are the parameters that i have to give for the fsck
<BATi> jmichaelx: the best option is remove the package pulseaudio
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: from what i am reading, you should not / cannot use fsck with ntfs
<phoenix_firebrd> ji,jmichaelx ima getting an error
<jmichaelx> BATi: i suspected as much. i have both gnome and kde installed on this system, so i guess removing pulseaudio with probably mess gnome up a bit... but i don't care
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<phoenix_firebrd> filesystem
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: you should probably use chkdisk from a windows machine
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: will this work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729535
<BATi> jmichaelx: it should not mess anything... I've removed pulseaudio because of flightgear, and there was no problem....
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881344
<jmichaelx> BATi: ty, i will probably proceed with pulseaudio removal later in the day. it's a shame.... it had worked fine for me on this machine the past few years, but suddenly in 10.10 it is turning my audio in something that sounds the way feces small
<jmichaelx> smell*
<dogmatix> hi room
<dogmatix> anyone from india here?
<jmichaelx> BATi: right now i am playing music with moc (therefore bypassing pulse) and the music is great
<jmichaelx> if i use amarok, things get ugly
<poyntz> BATi: yeh.. i got nvidia..
<BATi> jmichaelx: well... nothing is perfect... until you carve it to your desired shape... which is with linux possible :)
<jmichaelx> BATi: exactly why i adore linux
<sresu> Resume playback on start doesn't work under Configure Playback in Amarok... How to fix it?
<BATi> poyntz: and which type of card, certainly not a RIVA
<BATi> jmichaelx: I too... and makes great server too :) win-win situation :)
<jmichaelx> poyntz: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<jmichaelx> BATi: that is for sure
<poyntz> jmichaelx: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<BATi> poyntz: then you can deinstall that conflicing package
<poyntz> as in the nouveau one?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: there is a proprietary nvidia driver you can install with that card, but you may run into complications getting it configured properly
<BATi> poyntz: yes
<jmichaelx> poyntz: nouveau would be the simpler solution... you would just have no 3d acceleration or compositing
<BATi> jmichaelx: he have geforce card not a riva card...
<BATi> jmichaelx: so he don't need that driver
<jmichaelx> BATi: i see that... it looks like the card can use a more modern proprietary driver than i thought
<jmichaelx> BATi: i agree. his card is newer than i thought it was
<jmichaelx> i have an nvidia go in an older P4 laptop that needs the 96 driver... i just use nouveua
<jmichaelx> nouveau*
<BATi> jmichaelx: well riva is older, in that times I had a hair long to the waist :)
<jmichaelx> but his is more recent
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> BATi: and now you have no hair?
<jmichaelx> :-)
<BATi> jmichaelx: well, after chemotherphy and those things... I just keep a short hair :)
<jmichaelx> ayayay... i would say
<BATi> np
<jmichaelx> BATi: knowing you had chemo, i must say, glad that you are here with us
<jmichaelx> good night, all !
<jmichaelx> happy hacking, etc
<BATi> jmichaelx: to you too!
<collabra> Back with the beer and happened upon some herb too...
<collabra> did my guy get his distro updated?
<BATi> collabra: no, he had one conflicting and redundad package... btw, herb? which one? :)
<collabra> oregano,..lol,..I'm betting that one conflict was dissolved, or discontinued as a package in maverick.... right?
<BATi> collabra: still, he does not need that driver in xorg, so removing it to prevent problems seems to be plausible
<collabra> it was only that one package that was the problem?
<BATi> collabra: I did not get any answer from him for about 15 minutes
<collabra> yeah he was doing that to me too.
<BATi> collabra: well... support :) only we don't have a SLA :)
<collabra> SLA...?
<BATi> collabra: service level agreement
<BATi> collabra: it is agreement between a firm and customer how to handle accidents, how to pay them and so on...
<collabra> sorry, there BATi,... had to ctrl alt backspace there,... first time i've had to do that,... not too sure what happened
<collabra> might've been transmission
<collabra> but i hear you about that SLA
<sresu> How can I setup Quassel to use Jovie to speak the text of the posts?
<Kasztan> ...
<sresu> How to configure jovie?
<poyntz> BATi: should i reinstall nouveau?
<collabra> poyntz: is it available in maverick,... btw, congratulation on getting past your update issue
<poyntz> thanks :)
<collabra> poyntz: i'm betting nouveau isn't available in maveric
<poyntz> collabra: the nvidia driver im using is the latest off the site
<poyntz> collabra: will that affect things?
<collabra> poyntz: i think it was discontinued as a package,... that's why it had no update candidate in maverick...
<collabra> poyntz: i'm betting that, no, you don't need it,.. and i bet you couldn't find it anyway
<collabra> poyntz: you can certainly search for it if you want,... but if the system runs fine,... well.
<fanfan> Привет кубунтушникам
<bazhang> !ru | fanfan
<ubottu> fanfan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fanfan> ok
<Peace-> hi
<Peace-> :)
<collabra> :)
<Peace-> collabra: have you kdenlive?
<collabra> ahh,... my current operating system is kubuntu 10.04 LTS,.. i'm not familiar with kdenlive
<Peace-> collabra: well i have made a little job for it
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> need testers
<collabra> ah,... i see.
<bazhang> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): a non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7.1+svn4571-1 (maverick), package size 1143 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<Peace-> collabra: i have created an automatized script to provide a video project automatically
<Peace-> with transitions
<Peace-> if you are interested
<collabra> Peace-: I have never used video editing software or anything close to it...
<Peace-> collabra: it's a service menu for dolphin http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=134476&file1=134476-1.png&file2=134476-2.jpeg&file3=134476-3.jpeg&name=akm-video-qt
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> no problem at all
<Peace-> if you are not interested
<collabra> Peace-: what,... does it give a few seconds preview of video files?
<collabra> Peace-: like when you hover over it with a mouse?  or what?
<Peace-> collabra: if you want video preview on dolphin you have to install kffmpegthumbnailer
<Peace-> collabra: my service menu creates kdenlive project...
<Peace-> collabra: like this without you have to do nothiung
<Peace-> nothing
<Patricia> hello
<collabra> Peace-: yeah,... i don't use kdenlive.... :(  sorry.....
<Peace-> Patricia: hi
<Peace-> collabra: no problem
<collabra> hi
<Patricia> Peace-: to install the kde-full must get the kubuntu-desktop?
<Patricia> I installed and did not notice much difference :S
<Patricia> ssrs
<Peace-> Patricia: what did you mean ?
<collabra> Patricia: I have done that very thing with my current kubunt 10.04,... and the basic difference is added programs
<Peace-> but yes with kubuntu-destkop  you cna install everything related to kubuntu Patricia
<Patricia> collabra mmm
<Patricia> mmm
<Peace-> collabra: remove dragonplayer install vlc
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> install codecs
<Peace-> install kffmpegthumbnailer
<collabra> Patricia: but hey,... i've got games, education software, and a few development files.... you're right not much difference
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> it only installs things I do not use :(  --> Game
<collabra> Patricia: lol,... yeah,... me too :0)
<Patricia> ^^
<collabra> Patricia: in fact,.. aside from the solitare game,... i've never used any of the programs that were installed under kde-full
<Patricia> :P
<collabra> =)
<poyntz> collabra: i'll try rebooting. thanks in advance for the help
<collabra> what help?!?
<Peace-> xD
<collabra> i do believe he thanked the wrong person.
<Patricia> You know solve this problem?  http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/settingpatricia4.png
<collabra> Patricia: the link timed out,... no site.
<collabra> Patricia: lemmy try again.
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> sorry
<Peace-> yes
<Patricia> new up
<collabra> Patricia: yeah,.. timed out again.
<collabra> Ocorreu um erro no banco de dados
<collabra> Não foi possível conectar ao servidor de banco de dados usando os dados informados.
<collabra> that's what i got from the link
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> ¬¬ upload fail akakakka
<Patricia> new upload
<Patricia> :D
<Peace-> collabra: are you spanish?
<Patricia> http://www.fotopersona.tk/settingpatricia4.png
<collabra> no i speak english
<Patricia> the effects
<Peace-> kde bad installations detected
<collabra> what am  i looking at here?
<Peace-> collabra: he has no effetc
<Peace-> effects
<Peace-> i guess kdebase-bin should be reinstalled
<Peace-> i guess
<Patricia> a while they are gone
<Peace-> Patricia: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-bin
<Peace-> try that
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> no :S
<collabra> I do dig your desktop layout,.. Patricia,.. :0)
<Patricia> Peace-: failed
<Patricia> same
<Patricia> ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> i am not able to mount a ntfs volume using dolphin, i am getting an error. i check with chkdsk , it said there where no errors. any help?
<Peace-> Patricia: kbuildsycoca4
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: fastest solutions kdesudo dolphin
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: smart and safe solutions
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: have you loaded the ntfs filesystem drivers?
<Patricia>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kbuildsycoca4
<Peace-> fix the fstab
<Patricia> ?
<Peace-> Patricia: no
<Peace-> Patricia: only run the command
<Peace-> kbuildstuff
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i tried with admin. previleges
<Peace-> !ntfs | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: lemmy find the actual package for you
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: other ntfs drivers are getting mounted
<Patricia> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527565/
<Peace-> Patricia: now look at effects
<collabra> yeah,... well, then there might be something wrong with the partition or maybe corruption within filesystem it's self
<Peace-> Patricia: are there?
<freinhard> hi!
<Patricia> no effects
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd:  +1 collabra
<Patricia> :S
<Peace-> Patricia: ok wait a second
<Patricia> ok
<freinhard> is there a digikam 1.5.0 reopo for 10.10?
<Peace-> Patricia: 10.10 or 10.04?
<Patricia> 10.04
<Peace-> Patricia: ok wait
<Patricia> ok :)
<Peace-> Patricia: copy and paste that on konsole
<Peace-> Patricia: http://pastebin.com/XPjzqrHQ
<Patricia> ok
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: i just checked and kubuntu 10.04 defaults with the ntfs libraries installed.
<Peace-> Patricia: should reinstall everything
<Patricia> ;O
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: this is the error message i am getting -->http://pastebin.com/gPimJacc
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: so,.. i would bet on partition and/or filesystem corruption
<Patricia> Peace-: pasted
<Peace-> execute
<Peace-> :)
<Patricia> will it solve?
<Peace-> press enter
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: but i checked with windows check disk , it says everything is fine
<Peace-> Patricia: it should
<Patricia> :)
<Peace-> Patricia: after that logout and login
<Patricia> download
<Patricia> 177mb
<Patricia> ok Peace-
<Peace-> yea i know
<Patricia> tks
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: what i gathered from the pastebin is that either you didnt specify the filesystem type,... in this case ntfs,... or,... you tried to pass an option that doesn't exsist
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: can you post the command you used in the pastebin,... please.
<poyntz> collabra: unfortunately, not getting anything when I startup now :(
<poyntz> collabra: I get a cursor and a black screen
<collabra> poyntz: i'm confused but what did i help you with?
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: what command. i just clicked the drive in dolphin and it reported the error. if you want i cound paste a snapshot
<poyntz> collabra: getting sudo apt-get update to work
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: OH,... you just clicked,... hmm.....
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: dolphin should mount the drive when i click without a problem right?
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: lemmy think about that one.
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: my kubuntu is 10.10 and i installed it yesterday only
<collabra> poyntz: you've come in here with three different screen names,... am i correct?
<poyntz> collabra: not at all
<poyntz> collabra: i'm working off wired internet
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: oh,.. well,... i certainly have had my share of problems with 10.10,... in fact, after two days i had so many problems,... i went back to 10.04 LTS
<poyntz> collabra: i just did an update which you and a few others helped me do
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: really?
<poyntz> collabra: but now there's a bug in xserver/plasma-deskto
<collabra> poyntz: sorry,.. i just didn't recognize you,.. i apologize.... now, what's happening?
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: i think i found the problem
<poyntz> collabra: just did an upgrade.. managed to install 112 packages
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: good,... lemmy know how it goes.
<poyntz> collabra: rebooted, and then plasma-desktop doesn't start up
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: see the wrong fstab entry./dev/sda1	/	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	1
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: sda1 is ntfs
<collabra> poyntz: ok,... if i remember,... you manually changed the sources.list from lucid to maverick,... right?
<poyntz> collabra: yep
<sunweishou> Hello!
<poyntz> collabra: kdm starts, i login, then im left with a cursor and a black screen
<poyntz> collabra: also can't launch any apps via hotkeys
<collabra> yeah,... well,... if you had upgraded the recommended way,.. I believe a special program would have run to properly upgrade to the maverick distro,... so,... when you updated manually,... you didn't get certain crucial software related to maverick. the difference betweeen lucid and maverick are great enough to need this software.
<poyntz> collabra: it wasn't letting me upgrade the conventional way
<poyntz> collabra: by conventional i'm assuming you mean kpackagekit
<collabra> poyntz: either that is the case,.. or that program that updates to maverick configures the system specific to maverick
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra: successfully solved the problem
<collabra> phoenix_firebrd: right on...
<poyntz> collabra: i'm still getting 38 packages held back. could that be a problem?
<poyntz> collabra: when i try to update that is
<phoenix_firebrd> collabra, Peace- thank you for the support
<Peace-> :)
<collabra> poyntz: i mean reading a little about just how to upgrade from one distro to another,... you should have considered this before you upgraded
<collabra> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<poyntz> collabra: i read about modifying the sources.list. that's the problem lol
<poyntz> collabra: i searched for the error i was getting, and they came up with a hook around
<poyntz> collabra: the sources.list file was the hook around they had
<collabra> poyntz: the question is,... can it be done,... and if so, how.
<collabra> !dist
<poyntz> collabra: last time something like this happened it's because the new plasma packages didn't install correctly
<poyntz> collabra: this is a recurring problem on upgrades for me lol
<poyntz> !dist > poyntz
<poyntz> collabra: nothing there..
<collabra> ok,... well,... can you use: sudo aptitude to search for the plasma packages that are needed from the terminal
<collabra> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<poyntz> collabra: do you know if plasma-netbook is needed?
<collabra> ^ poyntz ^
<collabra> poyntz: only if you are using a netbook
<poyntz> collabra: sorry for the lame question but is a laptop a netbook?
<collabra> poyntz: no,.. a laptop is either amd64, 64 bit,.. or  the standard 32 bit
<poyntz> collabra: ah k
<poyntz> collabra: i tried reinstalling some xorg/xserver files.. ill restart n see how it goes
<collabra> k
<Patricia> 67% ;O
<collabra> 67% .....  ?
<Patricia> reinstall kde
<Patricia> :S
<collabra> Patricia: ah,..
<Patricia> 73% :S
<Patricia> aeea
<Patricia> rsrsrs
<Patricia> my networks no fast
<Patricia> :S
<collabra> ha...
<VOA> it
<dante__> hay
<dante__> :)
<salaah> after i updated kubuntu, i lost the option of chosing a kde session from the login screen. i had to reinstall kubuntu-deesktop from the software
<salaah> i added the kubuntu ppa...updated and when i restarted, i lost the kde session option
<logik> hows is going
<powerinside> Knetworkmanager no longer autostarts on its own despite being checked in autostarts list!!
<logik> any one in here interested in helping me out?
<logik> is the kubuntu forums down for everyone?
<rork> logik: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ says service unavailable indeed
<logik> awesome
<logik> well lets see i have an interesting problem
<logik> my wireless card shows up and "connects"
<logik> but i cant ping or get online
<rork> !wifi | logik
<ubottu> logik: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Firefishe> I'm having trouble with my microphone on my asus g50v laptop not working with 4.5.1, or any other desktop environment.  The microphone is simply not detected.  I'm using 10.04.
<rork> logik: That's all I know about wireless, I can't help you in another way with it but probably someone else will pick it up, there are some wireless here who might help you
<logik> thank you
<ghostcube_> hmm, i updated to 10.10 and i think wasent my best idea. so how to get audio channels back in the kmix tool?
<ghostcube_> i only got one damn internal audio
<ghostcube_> and why isnt jackd be noticed by the soundsystem in mav again?
<collabra> ghostcube_: lol,... ur the fourth one today.... i had the same problem among other when it comes to 10.10
<ghostcube_> collabra: sounds cool, any help so far
<collabra> ghostcube_: i went back to 10.04 lts
<ghostcube_> i dont know where to start
<collabra> ghostcube_: there has been no solutions,...
<collabra> ghostcube_: most, including me,... were using intel audio hardware
<ghostcube_> me too
<ghostcube_> woah this is truely the worsest release ever after gutsy
<ghostcube_> i think i will the first time ever install any windows os here so i have a working system
<ghostcube_> i never thought i would say this
<ghostcube_> -.-
<SiB> Hello, I do 'crontab -e' and put my entry here. Where is my crontab located? Editor say that is in temp... I thinking in ~/crontab is correct but I havent that file..
<SiB> ok, I found it, users crontab are located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<Krezkey> Hello all, Can someone tell me how to empty the user temp folder. I keep getting a prompt that I can not because I am not the owner
<SiB> Krezkey, you try use chown & chmod on this temp folder ?
<Krezkey> never heard of those, have no idea what they are
<Krezkey> still learning this OS,  only 2 or 3 week into it
<SiB> Krezkey, put some more information about this folder. Where is his localization. You use only Graphical Interface or some black box command too?
<Krezkey> home \ user \ tmp  is the location ....never used command line stuff before
<Krezkey> don't know anything about command line
<Krezkey> SIB, sorry
<Krezkey> I better come back here when I can keep my eyes open. taking pain pills and coming here was a bad idea....lol
<SiB> Krezkey, ok, I try to help you, please wait. I created user tmp to reproduce your problem :)
<Krezkey> ok I'll hold on as long as I can
<Krezkey> eyes are very heavy
<SiB> Krezkey: I have easy resolution :)
<Krezkey> how does this chat hi-lite the replys in the window, are mine hi-lited on your screen SIB  ?
<Krezkey> SIB Ok let me have it
<SiB> Krezkey: Left ALT + F2 will open window. Please put this text 'sudo nautilus' and press 'run in terminal' and buttom 'run'. You show black box - ignore it. You show nautilus who can deleted any folder - be carefully wiht this.
<SiB> Krezkey: I translate the name of windows... maybe there are other names. I used Polish language of my 10.10.
<Krezkey> Wow that was nice of you to do, thanks SIB
<SiB> Anyone know why in 10.10 dont work running command 'gksu nautilus'? I put my password or bad password and I not have any new windows.
<SiB> Krezkey: You welcom.
<Krezkey> SIB, Thank you. That worked perfect and was easy too
<SiB> Krezkey, Please do for me one test.
<otradnoe> ЗДАРОВ ВСЕМ
<Krezkey> SIB  whats that ?
<SiB> Krezkey: ALT+F2 and put text 'gksu nautilus' and directly button RUN (without the check box run terminal). Passwork shoud be asking in nice GUI and Nautilus shoud be working good to. In my PC not start, I dont know why
<otradnoe> Есть кто русский?
<SiB> otradnoe: Please use translate.google.pl or other translate engine.
<SiB> otradnoe: Пожалуйста, используйте translate.google.pl или другой перевод двигателя
<Krezkey> SIB, I did that and got a password prompt, entered password but nothing opened up or happened after.
<Krezkey> password did ask in nice GUI but niothing else
<SiB> Krezkey: I use 10.10 64bit Kubuntu with Gnome as default. You?
<Krezkey> SiB, I am running Ultimate 2.8 10.10 32bit with compizans emerald
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Krezkey> compiz and emerald
<SiB> Krezkey: I thinking we found one bug in *ubuntu :), I put it to ubuntu bugzilla
<Krezkey> SiB: nice to chat with someone so far away like this and get help.  What bug is that ?
<SiB> Krezkey: at first, please searching in google :), You find resolution as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_bug :)
<Krezkey> SiB: I know what a bug is,  Wanted to know what bug you found
<Krezkey> Hi BluesKaj
<SiB> Krezkey: It's not working command: 'gksu command'. In prev ver of *ubuntu is working. This is bug
<Krezkey> SiB: ok did not understand at first.
<Krezkey> SiB: when you let your system run and it goes into sleep or suspend, Do you have parts of your screen missing or totally gone when you try to resume ?
<SiB> Krezkey: Your problem with this tmp folder it's a security problem. Please read more on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chown & http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod to understand all aspects. My answer is good in this case but in future you must know this. :D
<Krezkey> SiB: ok I will read it.
<BluesKaj> hi Krezkey
<Krezkey> Hi BluesKaj
<SiB> Krezkey: Hmm, I dont understand... I use it and all work fine. You have any of screenshoot?? 'Print Screen' key or 'prt sc' key shoud be fine to report this.
<SiB> Hi BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> hi SiB
<Krezkey> SiB: thats the other problem, nothing works when it does that. No mouse or keys. I have to kill it with power button and restart.
<Krezkey> SiB: Music still plays from Amarok but nothing else works.
<SiB> Krezkey: ok, I give you other method. Better :)
<Krezkey> SiB: I have to go. My Pain pills are making me too sleepy to read the screen. Hope to catch you on here again.
<Krezkey> SiB: Thanks again.
<Krezkey> Night all
<SiB> try in this way: CTRL+ALT+F1 (it's open black box {shell}) and you must put your creditionals and put command halt or poweroff or shoutdonw -r now.
<SiB> But for me if you put 'service kdm restart' you can be login to system again and all will be working fine.
<Krezkey> SiB: I will try that next time if keys work. Thanks again but I have to go now.
<BluesKaj> howdy, I'm trying to edit the fonts in dolphin and kate when run as kdesudo or sudo .I'd like to make the toolbar fonts larger due the size of the monitor ,The files that I have edited and saved like /etc/network/interfaces, use the system settings fonts that I set up, but files run as root do not
<James147> BluesKaj: if you want to edit settings when running kdesudo run "kdesudo systemsettigns" to edit roots settings :)
<BluesKaj> I asked the above question in #kde , but no response , thought I'd ask in the off chance that someone might have some insight
<BluesKaj> James147, thanks, wonder why settings are different as root
<James147> BluesKaj: because they are taken from /root/.kde since its running as root
<BluesKaj> too bad still doesn't fix the dinky fonts on chromium bookmark bar and tabs
<dmatt> another computer, another problem with update...
<dmatt> process of actualisation ended with code 127
<James147> dmatt: how are you updating?
<dmatt> it failed before shortly after downloads were finished
<dmatt> through kpackagekit
<dmatt> from 10.04
<dmatt> I am upgrading 10.04->10.10
<James147> dmatt: so your doing a release upgrade?
<dmatt> yes
<James147> dmatt:  :)
<James147> dmatt: try running thi sin a terminal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade"
<dmatt> says GPG error .. repositories are from Maverick, and there is no new ubuntu release
<James147> dmatt: ... hmm, try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<logik> mind if i ask a question
<James147> !ask | logik
<ubottu> logik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmatt> James147: lots of missing dependencies, refused to run, recommends usinf -f option
<James147> dmatt: then run it with -f   ... or run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<logik> thank you, ok so on my desktop i have a wireless card and it connects to my secured network, I use DHCP reservation, I get a proper ip, but I cannot ping my router or any outside address along with the default browser cant go anyware.
<BluesKaj> dmatt, try sudo do-release-upgrade
<dmatt> BluesKaj: I need to add GPG key for repositories first I guess
<James147> dmatt: can you pastebin the error
<BluesKaj> dmatt, no remove any ppa repos from your /etc/apt/sources.list first ,,sorry should have mentioned that
<James147> BluesKaj: I think hes 1/2 way though the upgrade... seems to ahve the maverick repos enabled...
<dmatt> James147: BluesKaj: yes, my update failed shortly after all new packages were downloaded and setting of new packages began
<James147> dmatt: can you pastebin the gpg error message/.
<BluesKaj> dmatt, ok ,are you stuck in upgrade limbo on the cli ?
<dmatt> James147: I am not sure it would help because it si localised...
<James147> do it anyway :)
<dmatt> BluesKaj: I have the upgrading netbook running and talk and google on my primary notebook :)
<BluesKaj> dmatt, sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list , changes the repos to maverick
<dmatt> BluesKaj: it is already on maverick, that part od update went ok
<BluesKaj> ok, well something good came of it then
<dmatt> apt-get update downloads everything and then complains about public GPG key not available
<James147> dmatt: can you paste that error...
<wang222> hey how do I add a shortcut to an application to my bar at the bottom ?
<dmatt> paste!|dmatt
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wang222> anyone?
<James147> wang222: unlock the widgets and drag and drop the application from the menu
<eagles0513875> hey guys im on kubuntu lucid 64bit and my system wants to run an fsck but it cant do it when the check is forced
<eagles0513875> im on a live cd of lucid so how can i tell it to run fsck on next reboot
<eagles0513875> when im not on the live cd
<eagles0513875> the drive is a 2tb hdd
<wang222> James147: it is unlocked but when I drag down it doesn't stay there
<James147> wang222: what version of kde/kubuntu?
<logik> well guys appericeate all the help but I think I will try on my own from here
<wang222> 10.10 and not sure what version of kde
<wang222> ahh I figured it out
<elimental> Just an observational question, is it normal for Kubuntu 10.10 64 bit to have 3 times as many updates as 10.10 32 bit?
<wang222> I have to put it in the left side only...
<collabra> eagles0513875: whatever you do dont run it while it's mounted
<eagles0513875> collabra: ya i know
<James147> wang222: you can move the widgets in the panel around when you have the panel settings open
<eagles0513875> James147: used the wrong command lol was using fdisk instead of fsck or at least trying with that command
<collabra> eagles0513875: you can run fsck while in the live cd, though
<wang222> cool, thanks!
<eagles0513875> collabra: ya i am its running now
<collabra> eagles0513875: k.
<James147> eagles0513875: :)
<eagles0513875> stupid me
<SiB> eagles0513875: Maybe 'tune2fs -c 1 /dev/drive' can help
<dmatt> James147: it is in paste.ubuntu.com/527667/
<eagles0513875> SiB: i got it
<James147> dmatt: try this to fix the errors: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/809-debian-apt-get-no-pubkey-gpg-error
<eagles0513875> time to restart and see if that fixed it or broke my system
<collabra> eagles0513875: fixed...
<eagles0513875> collabra: rebooting now had to change a setting in bios now booting up
<eagles0513875> seems like its done the trick me thinks
<eagles0513875> yep that did it :)
<collabra> eagles0513875: i had to do the same thing 3 weeks ago.
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> well just learned somethign new today
<eagles0513875> had tons of problems yesterday but not linux related
<collabra> eagles0513875: i think having /boot in a separate partition would be an advantage for fsck checks.
<eagles0513875> collabra: im still debating about turning this desktop into another server and building myself a new i7 rig
<dmatt> James147: does not work, gpg.conf has the security wrong set :(
<collabra> eagles0513875: i'm still saving for my i7 project
<eagles0513875> collabra: bring it into kubuntu-offtopic m8
<dmatt> James147: without sudo the command worked, but key was not found
<James147> dmatt: ... it kind of needs sudo to work
<logik> any body know of a channel i can get help with a networking problem?
<James147> dmatt: can you not run "sudo apt-get install -f" and just ignroe the warnings?
<logik> have I been labeled with the plague or something?
<James147> !wait
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<dmatt> James147: you mean at-get upgrade -F
<dmatt> *apt-get
<James147> dmatt: either should work
<DarthFrog> !question | logik
<ubottu> logik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<logik> i ahve been here for 2 hours any idea how long it takes
<dmatt> James147: Ok, i run the force installation
<dmatt> James147: but is it enough to get correctly set up system?
<James147> logik: that entirly depends on when someone joins that knows the answer to your question... the best thing to do is repeat your question every 30 mins or so so that people that have joined know your problem and to search the forums while you wait
<DarthFrog> logik: Is your default route set up correctly?
<DarthFrog> logik: "netstat -nr" will tell you what it is currently.
<James147> dmatt: I would have thorught so... you can run a "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" after to make sure you ahve all the required packages
<logik> ok wil do
<dmatt> James147: ok, thanks for the tip
<logik> Darth Frog: I don't think its set up right I would like to post the output but cant remember to websute to paste it
<James147> !pastebin | logik
<ubottu> logik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dmatt> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DarthFrog> logik: "sudo route add default gw <gateway IP address>" will set the default gateway.
<elimental> LOL!!! just did that <--- idiot removed network widget and needed to manually add address to be able to apt it again
<BluesKaj> hey DarthFrog , if the route command doesn't see the gateway address, does the command you posted set it permanently
<BluesKaj> ?
<elimental> BluesKaj: to set it permanently you have to edit /etc/networking/interfaces file
<dmatt> James147: apt-get install -f did not upgrade kernel
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: No, not permanently.  You can add it as a "post-up" command in /etc/network/interfaces, though, to have it reset everytime networking is reset.
<James147> dmatt: now try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: You don't need the "sudo" preface in the interfaces file.
<BluesKaj> elimental, understood ..I use /etc/network/interfaces, rather than NM
<elimental> BluesKaj: I am forced to do this as Kubuntu pppoe seems a tad grumpy
<BluesKaj> you need kdesudo to save the file after editing anyway
<dmatt> James147: dist-upgrade in progress
<BluesKaj> elimental, it was a new command to me , because there are ppl who can't find the their router IP with the 'route' command
<Peace-> Mamarok: ping
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<bdizzle> hi, last night my clock switched over properly, but this morning it jumped to being an hour behind
<chriss0110> Hi, i'm looking for the debugging symbols for plasma but i dont know which package i have to install. can anyone help me?
<tsimpson> chriss0110: kdebase-workspace-dbg
<elimental> Its official.... Kubuntu network manager widget is from hell sent here to taunt me
<chriss0110> tsimpson: i installed that already but there is still missing a debug package that has something to do with plasma. i got "#7  0x08ac49a2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_message_indicator.so" but i dont know which package this is
<tsimpson> !find usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_message_indicator.so"
<tsimpson> !find usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_message_indicator.so
<ubottu> File usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_message_indicator.so found in plasma-widget-message-indicator
<chriss0110> tsimpson: so which debug package is this?
<tsimpson> chriss0110: give me a sec to look
<chriss0110> tsimpson: yepp
<chriss0110> guess kde doesnt like me, it crashes and crashes :-/
<chriss0110> i just have to start evolution and plasma crashes
<chriss0110> ...and i just have to minimize and maximize anything and whole kde crashes oO
<tsimpson> chriss0110: I can't find a debugging package for that
<greenmang0> can anybody help me configure mic on kubuntu 10.10
<chriss0110> tsimpson: i thought there is a debug package for everything
<tsimpson> there should be, but I can't find it
<chriss0110> okay, another problem first: i maximize something and whole kde crashes. i open evolution and plasma crashes. i type something in firefox and whole kde crashes. is there anything i can do?
<Peace-> chriss0110: mm loooks like you got a bad installation of kde
<Peace-> chriss0110: or... you have added weird plasmoid
<Peace-> chriss0110: please add a new user to your system and check with that user if the problem there are
<chriss0110> Peace-: i only installed kubuntu-desktop and got this.
<chriss0110> Peace-: will do this
<eagles0513875> Peace-: not in offtopic?
<Peace-> i am
<Peace-> now
<yofel> chriss0110: about the debug package: there's no -dbg package for it, but it has a -dbgsym package in the debug archives if you really need it (first try a fresh configuration though as Peace- said)
<SiB> I have Kubuntu with ubuntu-desktop installed (gdm used). When I run kdesudo that is good. gksu ask as pass but next do nothing. Any one know how correct gksu working?
<eagles0513875> hey guys where can i finde the url of the 64bit maverick iso i would prefer to download it using wget instead of my browser
<eagles0513875> and the site doesnt seem to allow me to get the url
<chriss0110> its exactly the same with a new user
<yofel> chriss0110: about the debug package: there's no -dbg package for it, but it has a -dbgsym package in the debug archives if you really need it (first try a fresh configuration though as Peace- said)
<chriss0110> yofel: i tried it with is a new user but got the same problems
<yofel> chriss0110: err right (I posted the message already before you said that, but you left a few seconds before that)
<chriss0110> ah okay
<yofel> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ikonia> eagles0513875: wget is just going to get the same url as your browser
<chriss0110> yofel: okay, will do this when i got a system that is not crashing every ten seconds
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i know but i find it faster then using firefox
<ikonia> eagles0513875: yes, but the point is the URL is the same
<ikonia> and it's not faster
<ikonia> it's the same
<ikonia> its just a http get request
<chriss0110> yofel: so what can i do now?
<yofel> chriss0110: did you see if ~/.xsession-errors says something about what fails?
<chriss0110> yofel: sorry i dont know how to get information out of this. can i post it on any paste service?
<yofel> sure
<randy_> Beer load [           /         ] 55%
<Mamarok> Peace-: pong
<Peace-> Mamarok: which was the package to get pulse working on 10.10 ?
<Peace-> upavpulse
<Peace-> or something?
<Mamarok> pavucontrol
<Peace-> :) ty i have to test it
<Mamarok> Peace-: you are welcome :)
<eagles0513875> hey ikonia since when is the 64bit iso over 700mb?
<eagles0513875> its coming up on k3b and brasero as 727mb iso
<eagles0513875> O_o
<franco> alguien que sepa manejar el konqueror_
<eagles0513875> !es | franco
<ubottu> franco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yofel> eagles0513875: I think that's 700MiB -> 727MB
<eagles0513875> yofel: nope
<eagles0513875> k3b and brasero show otherwise
<eagles0513875> its not letting me burn a cd
<yofel> eagles0513875: well, *which* iso
<eagles0513875> this is on lucid
<eagles0513875> 64bit maverick iso
<yofel> then I wonder where you got that from because the maverick 64bit kubuntu iso is 696M
<eagles0513875> yofel: it could be a bug in dolphin
<eagles0513875> yofel: i downloaded it off the kubuntu site
<yofel> let me fetch the iso and see what dolphin and k3b say..
<eagles0513875> yofel: even the make startup disk program is showing the iso at 727
<franco> alguien que hable espanol?
<eagles0513875> !es | franco
<eagles0513875> yofel: im gonna reboot erally fast
<yofel> sure, I'll need a few more minutes anyway
<franco>  kubuntu
<franco> somebody speak spanish?
<eagles0513875> yofel: back
<franco> this program kubuntu is free?
<eagles0513875> franco: yes
<eagles0513875> !kubuntu | franco
<ubottu> franco: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<yofel> eagles0513875: that was fast..
<eagles0513875> just restarted x
<yofel> ^^
<eagles0513875> bah cant use the usb creator
<eagles0513875> its giving me this error org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Busy: One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdb
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> and there is nothign going on activity wise on the usb device
<franco> for me this sowftwre is nice but anybody know to use or....
<eagles0513875> just ask your questions
<eagles0513875> franco: join ubuntu-es if you feel better speaking in ur native language
<franco> for example how installa programs adobe
<eagles0513875> those wont work on linux
<franco> i need to use photoshop, sombedoy know how to do this?
<eagles0513875> !photoshop
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<eagles0513875> ^thats what you want franco
<eagles0513875> yofel: brb again this time need a full restart
<eagles0513875> damn dbus
<franco> use design promgrams... but thisprogram because i likde the interface
<franco> yhanks for the links ubottu
<eagles0513875> yofel: back
<yofel> wb, (80% downloaded..)
<eagles0513875> i think i have a bad check sum O_o
<eagles0513875> dunno
<eagles0513875> showed fine but usb programs say otherwise
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<eagles0513875|2> back again yofel
<yofel> hm, I'm running Maverick here with 4.5.3, dolphin says 695,5MiB which is correct, as the file is ~696MiB/729MB large
<yofel> k3b 2.0.1 get's the right filesize too
<eagles0513875> what is plymouth yofel
<eagles0513875> humm them im bugged
<eagles0513875> im on version 2.0
<yofel> plymouth handles the boot splash and boot message interaction
<eagles0513875> dunno y i think plymouth is the cause of all my issues
<phoenix_firebrd> not able to connect my mobile to pc using bluetooth
<eagles0513875> yofel: my download is corrupted
<yofel> bad luck huh..
<eagles0513875> this weekend bad luck big time
<eagles0513875> yofel: even on windows the iso is showing 727mb
<yofel> I think windows uses 1024^X to show file sizes too
<eagles0513875> i think i have a corrupted iso
<eagles0513875> ill bbl#
<yofel> checked checksums?
<eagles0513875> ya but ill redownload just to make sure
<eagles0513875> that looks more like it download size
<yofel> tried torrent or zsync? they check checksums by themselves
<eagles0513875> no i havent
<eagles0513875> right now im downloading at max download speed i get on my 10mbps line 1.2mbps
<eagles0513875> been having ram issues which i just fixed :(
<yofel> ouch
<eagles0513875> darn static build up somehow on the motherboard pc wouldnt work with more then 4gb of ram for some reason
<eagles0513875> now at least im back up to 8
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> and im wondering if there is build up again
<eagles0513875> things crashing left right and center
<eagles0513875> i think im long over due for a clean install
<FloodBotK1> eagles0513875: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> yofel: was i flooding
<yofel> I guess the 4 lines in <30s was too fast ^^
<eagles0513875> yofel: now thas more like it size wise :)
<yofel> what's it now?
<eagles0513875> 695
<yofel> better
<eagles0513875> unetbootin is being a bit of a pain
<eagles0513875> having issues creating a bootable usb
<hallcyon> was able to create kubuntu x64 bootbale usb but  not so lucky with the x32
<kyubutsu> nixie clock widget stopped working
<eagles0513875> hallcyon: i normally am but im having so many problems with this install not sure if its related to the hardware issue i have been having or not
<kyubutsu> >:(
<eagles0513875> yay
<eagles0513875> at least its burning to the cd
<eagles0513875> might use my moms windows laptop to make a bootable usb from the cd
<kyubutsu> borked system.. nothing a clean install wouldnt fix
<hallcyon> most ubuntu 10 release i tried failed to install in my desktp so far
<hallcyon> they install just fine under my laptop
<kyubutsu> hallcyon: amd or intel
<hallcyon> intel desktop, amd laptop
<eagles0513875> intel desktop a core2 quad here
<kyubutsu> and kubuntu10 isnt installing on either you say?
<hallcyon> i7
<hallcyon> nop under laptop it works perfect
<hallcyon> but desktop , it boot extremly slow (if it does)
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> are you dual booting hallcyon
 * kyubutsu running kubuntu10 on pentium4.. no issues, a bit jerky at times though
<hallcyon> i have a spare hdd all for ku :)
<eagles0513875> haha same here
<eagles0513875> 2tb hd for kubuntu
<eagles0513875> 500 for windows but if i can get me games working under wine ill consider dumping it
<eagles0513875> ok here goes nothign time to reinstall
<kyubutsu> got lucky on rekonq too.. got openjdk6 .. not bad ; but, how come openjdk7 isnt in repo?!
<kyubutsu> >:(
<shlepka> hi
<shlepka> tomorrow armagedon is gonna come
<Space_Man> shlepka: is armagedon a KDE4 app?
<shlepka> nope that's the end of the world i was just checking if anybody can hear me : )
<Space_Man> we can hear you
<shlepka> really : D
<Space_Man> but most of us are ignoring you or afk :P
<James147> shlepka: most of the time your going to get a better response if you just ask "can anyone hear me?" ...  :)
<shlepka> there's more fun in armagedon : )
<shlepka> is anyone using konversation irc client?
<James147> shlepka: quite a few people are...
<shlepka> and you?
<eagles0513875> hey yofel
<shlepka> you?
<shlepka> br
<James147> shlepka: no I am not..
<yofel> eagles0513875: hm?
<eagles0513875> one issue that still hasnt ben resolved since lucid
<eagles0513875> for me is the problem of the installation hanging at 25% unless i disable acpi
<yofel> don't know about that :/
<eagles0513875> ffs now it kernel panicked while reformatting
<eagles0513875> this is on a 2tb hdd formatting with ext4
<eagles0513875> the funny thing is if i use ubuntu server to install
<eagles0513875> it will install just fine for me
<yofel> o.O
<eagles0513875> exactly
<eagles0513875> all i know is that 2tb hds need gpt enabled in the kernel
<eagles0513875> which with lucid it had it from the get go
<eagles0513875> this is really getting upsetting
<eagles0513875> tbh i think ubuntu really needs to re look their release schedule
<vbgunz> when I miss a scrollbar and grab onto a part of the window, how do I stop it from moving the window?
<yofel> I think the release schedule is fine, it's more that the open source world has a quite fluffy definition of 'ready to be released' - ubuntu itself can't possibly fix all the bugs in the software they ship in a reasonable time
<yofel> vbgunz: I read about that once... was some oxygen feature, now I just need to remember how to turn it off...
<vbgunz> yofel: it's not obvious and I gotta go digging through crazy screens for it. I'll get to it
<yofel> vbgunz: found it, run 'oxygen-settings' and set "Windows' drag mode"
<eagles0513875> yofel: i just feel like it just doesnt have enough time to get polished
<eagles0513875> yofel: also when booting onto cd what does edd = on mean or do
<vbgunz> yofel: awesome, that nailed it. good looking out! It's appreciated!
<yofel> vbgunz: np
<yofel> eagles0513875: no idea, never heard of that yet..
<eagles0513875> ffs
<eagles0513875> now im getting input output erros
<yofel> eagles0513875: and sure, it could take some more time, the the longer you wait, the older the software gets :/
<eagles0513875> this is rediculous
<eagles0513875> thats nice the installer crashed
<eagles0513875> sry yofel im just frustrated with this
<yofel> np, it's been a while since I saw someone having *that* many issues o.O
<eagles0513875> i have had since lucid
<eagles0513875> since i got my 2tb hdd
<eagles0513875> i might end up using server to install
<eagles0513875> good excuse to try out the cloud
<eagles0513875> yofel: now im getting .so issues
<eagles0513875> libakonadi-kde-so.4.5.0 saying it didnt match its source copy on the cd/dvd
<yofel> this starts sounding ridiculous...
<eagles0513875> yofel: tell me bout it i had this same bs issue with lucid
<eagles0513875> yofel: are you a dev ?
<yofel> nope, I hang out in -devel though if theres some easy stuff to do
<CanadianPirate> Is it possible to switch to the desktop with Present Windows?
<eagles0513875> yofel: im really starting to get disheartened i filed a bug against ubiquity in regards to this issue and nothing was done about it
<yofel> CanadianPirate: not that I know of
<CanadianPirate> yofel That would be a good feature though
<eagles0513875> yofel: im really loosing faith in this distro :(
<yofel> eagles0513875: you *could* ask in #ubuntu-installer, I don't know how responsive the guys are there
<eagles0513875> didnt even know there was a channel for it
<CanadianPirate> eagles5013875 What is your problem? (joined after you said)
<yofel> ubuntu has more channels than you can possibly keep track of indeed..
<eagles0513875> CanadianPirate: lots of problems with the installer
<eagles0513875> errors installer crashing
<eagles0513875> kernel panics
<eagles0513875> same issues experienced on lucid
<eagles0513875> im bout to say the hell with this and install ubuntu server
<CanadianPirate> Ah. That is odd. Is you hardware fully supported?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> if i use an ubuntu server cd it installs just fine
<eagles0513875> either the installer is bugged
<eagles0513875> or there is a really weird kernel issue that the server version solves and desktop doesnt
<eagles0513875> CanadianPirate: im installing to a 2tb hdd
<CanadianPirate> That may be a problem, but I have never heard of that before
<eagles0513875> i know you need ext4
<eagles0513875> and the kernel has to have gpt support
<eagles0513875> and i was told all kernels have it be generic or otherwise
<CanadianPirate> I just looked it up, and there has been problems. Is is possible to get a 1tb and install on that?
<eagles0513875> nope :(
<eagles0513875> i might end up going back ot lucid
<eagles0513875> or to another distro like debian
<James147> eagles0513875: have you tried the alternitive installer?
<eagles0513875> James147: no i havent yet
<eagles0513875> bout to call it a night for tonight
<eagles0513875> and go watch southpark
<CanadianPirate> eagles0513875 Do that, then see what happens (with the alternate installer)
<eagles0513875> ya i will
<eagles0513875> im trying to see if i go directly to the installer if that is bugged
<eagles0513875> if i go right to the live desktop if it will work if i remember correctly that is what i did
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im having same issues as i was having with lucid
<vbgunz> I have pretty much all repos enabled. but I cannot find sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<PooBakery> I was wondering, how do I add a tag to a window so that I can apply the window rules based on the tags?
<eagles0513875> vbgunz: install the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> thats where they are
<eagles0513875> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<PooBakery> At the moment, the window rules always have to be set again after a new login etc
<vbgunz> eagles0513875: I already have that
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I did say it was silly to upgrade a distro for icons not looking right
<ikonia> (I assume that's what your talking about)
<eagles0513875> ikonia: no
<ikonia> oh?
<vbgunz> eagles0513875: running sudo update-java-alternatives -l shows me, I only have openjdk
<ikonia> what issue then
<eagles0513875> ikonia: installation issues with so objects notbeing right version kernel panics during install installer crashing
<eagles0513875> im doing a clean install for stability reasons
<ikonia> eagles0513875: so objects not being right ?
<PooBakery> so basically what I want to do is add a parameter to each application I start which then determines the window rules, like "> kopete #desktoplist"
<ikonia> eagles0513875: can you expand ? I don't know what your referencing
<eagles0513875> the error says  that ths so on the dvd is different then the version being installed
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what error ? (this is the first time I've heard you mention a problem installing)
<eagles0513875> i had this same installation issues with lucid
<eagles0513875> when i was installing to my 2tb hdd
<yofel> vbgunz: do you have the partner repos enabled? sun-java6 is there
<eagles0513875> im gonna leave this installing ill see if it errors and let you know exactlyw hat its saying ikonia
<ikonia> eagles0513875: no, you havd issues with gpt partition tables as I recall, not different versions of stuff
<vbgunz> I had to run this sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick partner"  ... otherwise, it's not where I could easily enable it from kpackagekit
<yofel> odd, partner *should* be there by default (or did you upgrade? I'm don't know what's supposed to happen there)
<dmatt> PooBakery: have you tried setting application rule, it might survive logout
<vbgunz> yeah I upgraded from lucid
<PooBakery> dmatt: that might work, but then I can't have multiple windows with different behavior
<dmatt> PooBakery: i don;t know your use case, but did you think about using activities?
<westy> i need to mount my drives at boot (why wouldnt you want that on a desk top system? it should be automatic)
<PooBakery> what are activities?
<westy> so i need to make sure I am reading the latest on configuring fstab
<westy> lifehacker has an article on activities: http://lifehacker.com/5668873/use-kde-activities-to-create-different-desktops-for-work-and-personal-use
<dmatt> thanks westy :)
<westy> dmatt: do you know where i can find the latest on setting up my drives to automount
<dmatt> just add it to fstab and that is enough
<dmatt> /etc/fstab
<ilika> Hey guys, why cant I login X? on GIU it wont login but it kernel mode it does login strange
<ilika> anyone ?
<James147> ilika: could you explain your problem in abit mroe detail?
<westy> dmatt: copy it from where? where do i get the uuid from to add to my lines in fstab?
<ilika> James147: When I input my login / pass when kubuntu loads KDE it blicks red as if my username and password is incorrect, but when I login via Console - everything logs in just fine.
<ilika> blinks*
<westy> you root?
<ilika> yes
<westy> you are trying to log in as root?
<westy> why is the iPhone less supported with Kubuntu then with Ubuntu?
<ilika> westy: no, the username is apogee
<James147> ilika: what happens if you kill kdm and try running "startx" from the terminal?  (to stop kdm run "sudo stop kdm")
<ilika> o one second
<ilika> it says "waiting for X server to shut down ddxSigGiveup: Closing log
<dmatt> westy: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<James147> :s never seen that message before
<James147> ^^ ilika
<ilika> hmm
<dmatt> westy: but you can use /dev/sdax format as well
<ilika> so whats my best bet?
<PooBakery> does anybody here understand how kstart works? More specifically, how do window rule and window class work?
<kkathman> did the developers get rid of disk usage analyzer in 10.10 ?
<ilika> is ubuntu more stable than kubuntu?
<maco> ilika: in the case of the X server thing? um well ubuntu desktop doesnt hit that bug exactly, no.  it just flat out kills X without mercy instead of actually fixing it though :)
<maco> (this is on the list of "fun things i learn at developer summits")
<ilika> I think im gonna be better off with gnome
<ilika> Is there a way to "reset" settings to default or anything?
<maco> !purgegnome
<ilika> or need to clean install all agaion?
<maco> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<maco> clearly my typing is biased :P
<ilika> i installed kubuntu, not ubuntu
<maco> thats fine
<ilika> ok
<maco> the webpage has directions for how to remove all the kde stuff and install the gnome stuff
<maco> the underlying architecture is exactly the same. the only difference is evolution / firefox / empathy versus kontact / rekonq / kopete and the menus/panels/login-screen
<ilika> aptitude command not found
<maco> use apt-get
<ilika> ok
<maco> aptitude isnt installed by default in 10.10
 * maco should go fix that wiki page
<ilika> packe kubuntu-desktop is not installed , so not removed
<ilika> package*
<ilika> when i type startx pc just goes black
<ilika> black screen
<ilika> hard drive led not even blinking
 * Guest12867 Back :@ (Excess Flood) 
<ilika> I think its because its on hibernate or something, what would be a command to purely reboot the box
<ilika> shutdown -r?
<ilika> and whats console different to terminal? or same thing?
<maco> same thing
<maco> and yes, shutdown -r or "reboot" to reboot
<maco> did you install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome installed?
<ilika> nope
<ilika> i think im just gonna reinstall ubuntu netbook edition
<ilika> i uploaded the problem in a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNOvGhUUrQM
<westy> cat /var/log/kdm
<westy> cat /var/log/kdm .log rather
<westy> if x is not configured kdm cant start
<ilika> westy: me ?
<westy> ilika: yeah lol
<westy> ilika: sorry
<ilika> it loaded yesterday
<westy> ilika: updates?
<ilika> config changed by itself?
<ilika> yeah
<maco> ilika: were you logged in, and logged out, and then tried to log back in?
<maco> X has a bug where it doesnt respond to the "ok now restart" command that kdm sends it
<westy> ilika: what changed, try reading the file at /var/log/apt/history
<maco> this is a known bug
<ilika> i don't know it just wont login via GUI interface
<ilika> only via console
<maco> gdm doesnt use that command. instead it force-kills X and then starts it up again, which is why logging out and in again works fine
<ilika> so what do I do?
<westy> but it worked before the update?
<westy> ilika: but it worked before the update?
<westy> Is it still ok to use pysdm with Maverick?
<ilika> westy: yes it did
<ilika> westy the log file is huge
<westy> yeah but you can get to the end :)
<ilika>  i guess ill just reinstall
<ilika> ubuntu netbook version
<westy> ilika: the log lists what packages went in on what days. if its a package related to x it can cause problems
<westy> could he dpkg reconfigure x or whatever ubuntu's way of reconfiguring X is?
<ilika> it was a new install with firefox and chrome
<ilika> and wireshark, but wireshark installed many more pakages with it
<westy> i think it looks more like x cant start
<ilika> it cant, I type X
<ilika> and it just goed dark
<ilika> goes
<westy> sounds like a poorly configed video driver to me
<westy> again what does the log say! read the last entry and also look at kdm error log too. it also is in /var/log/
<ilika> ill just reinstall, Ill try out gnome
<westy> ubuntu's nice.
<ilika> ive always used kde
<westy> yeah I cant leave KDE
<westy> look install gnome then bring in KDE
<ilika> but anyway both have a nice interface for netbooks
<westy> i like Gnome on the laptop, KDE on the desktop
<westy> Is it still ok to use pysdm with Maverick?
<ilika> does gnome have a gui package installer?
<ilika> like kpackage
<wilhart> why does my procector video flicker on playback? mplayer,. nvidia, vpdau
<westy> ilika: you can use the Ubuntu package manager, or Synaptic
<maco> westy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has not done *anything* to configure graphics since 2007 or 2008, and i really wish people would stop uselessly recommending it
<westy> ilika: Ubuntu is very polished, Gnome doesnt have all the tricks that KDE does, but the Ubuntu desktop is very easy to use
<westy> maco: I said what ever Ubuntu's way of doing things is....I didnt out and out recommend it.
<maco> there also hasnt been an xorg.conf by default since 2008
<westy> maco: what in Ubuntu?
<maco> X autoconfigures itself
<maco> X hasn't *needed* an xorg.conf since 2008, so Ubuntu hasn't shipped one since then
<maco> (some features of proprietary drivers still need one, though, so X still supports having one and will use it if you write one up)
<russia_bear> ааллоо
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<westy> maco: yeah, i know you can still have one, and often need one for certain devices, but like I said, whatever method used here. I have been using Debian Sid for the last 3 years so.....
<maco> there is no command to configure X is my point
<russia_bear> выфп рав  воатр  влаор лва вар арлор
<russia_bear> ?
<maco> i mean, *if its starting* you can use xrandr (if you're not using proprietary nvidia drivers)
<westy> Funny that because of the Freeze for Squeeze, Debian Sid KDE is older then Kubuntu's. And thats why I am here.
<maco> but if X won't start and you think it's a config thing not a bug... the only thing to do is to type out an xorg.conf
<maco> !ru | russia_bear
<ubottu> russia_bear: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wilhart> anyone have same issues than me with flicering on playback
<wilhart> ?
<russia_bear> ?
<usa_bear> ok
<wilhart> heh
<wilhart> i'm watching a movie called bear
<wilhart_bear> yes
<maco> will you pick one and stick to it?
<maco_bear> ?
<maco_fuko> I have quest
<level1> I'm having trouble with wireless.  My wireless adapter is recognized but no networks show up, even though there are many wireless access points in the area.
<level2> level1 and?
<level1> level2, and I can't connect to my WAP.  I want to.  How do I?
<level2> I know that maco know that question... go to maco
 * maco waits
<wilhart> u got deopped?
<maco> no
<maco> well...i mean, not unintentionally
<wilhart> oh long time i used irc
<wilhart> like 20 years
<maco> there is a policy against staying op'd when not in the middle of kicking / banning / quieting
<maco> if all 20-ish of the channel's ops were op'd all the time, itd look too hostile
<maco> so we just op up when we need to
<wilhart> maco do you know anything about "kde effects+playback with mplayer pdau with nvidia card" ?
<maco> nope
<maco> i'm an intel user
<wilhart> u have to run nvidia-settings and there choose vsync to monitor2
<wilhart> but wheni fiddle around while watching i get tearing :P
<wilhart> sad
<wilhart> i think they have fixed that in some ways but dunno
<wilhart> .. would like new nvidia drivers
<wilhart> is there any beta nvidia drivers?
<level1> so, yeah, my adapter is not finding any wireless networks, what do i do?  I just bought the thing, and the compatability lists said it was good.
<wilhart> maco, btw what do you think about backports?
<maco> what about them?
<wilhart> maco, what does it install?? beta software?
<maco> i suppose i should start trying to contribute to them... i wonder how i get backports upload rights...
<maco> nah, just newer releases
<maco> so if you're on 10.04 and you want the version thats in 10.10 you can request it
<wilhart> maco, and i should enable it with kpackagemanger?
<maco> and then someone will package it
<maco> well they aren't very well-maintained
<maco> once a package is backported, it may not get anymore bugfix or security updates
<wilhart> maco, what is best way to add it to repos?
<maco> (while the version actually in the regular repos will)
<Poyntz> knetwork manager wont connect to wireless. pls help
<Poyntz> it was working last night..
<wilhart> maco, that backports is empty
<wilhart> maco, nothin to upgrade :D
<maco> wilhart: are you on 10.10?
<maco> given very little's gone into 11.04 yet itd be surprising if anything was backported
<wilhart> maco, ye
<Poyntz> i click on my wireless network, then it says "activating"... but drops out after.a minute
<kyubutsu> Poyntz: restart the service
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: activating..
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: dropped out again
<kyubutsu> have had numerous times where my wifi craps out. i try restarting the service by deactivating it for a minute by clicking on knetwork icon and unchecking corresponding entry placed on the lower right corner
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: doing that now
<kyubutsu> then check it back on, and see you can do a network scan
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: it definitely comes up with my network
<kyubutsu> you sure of having the right credentials for it
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: activating...
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: dropped out agaim
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: it tells me im getting an 80 percent signal from my wifi
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: but still keeps failing.. weirdly yesterday i tried turning off and on my router n it fixed it
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: tried numerous times today but didnt work
<Poyntz> should i download wicd? reinstall knetworkmanager ?
<wilhart> any nice programs for kubuntu
<kyubutsu> right, thats the course of action i take, i just keep trying and eventually lets me in..  lately i havent had issues though
<kyubutsu> about wicd or any other method .. thats on you.. i like knetwork manager [specially when it works ]
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: i do too.. its just not working :/
#kubuntu 2011-10-31
<sithlord48> im having an issue running krename on 11.10 , idk if its a bug or not but everytime i start it i has a Segmentation fault before the gui is even created. (krename 4.0.7-1
<well_laid_lawn> sithlord48: tried starting it from a terminal to catch any errors?
<well_laid_lawn> or is segfault the only error?
<sithlord48> only error..
<sithlord48> seams to be a bug about it already filed.
<sithlord48> you will only see the seg fault if you run from a term other wise there is no i/o.
<well_laid_lawn> any fix metioned in the bug report?
<sithlord48> none short of recompileing w/ a small code change.
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<sithlord48> are you also affected?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use it
<sithlord48> ah ic
<maxi_> hola
<maxi_> tengo un problema
<maxi_> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<maxi_> no puedo abrir algunos juegos, por ejemplo el 0ad, lo instalo, pero cuando lo abro no hace nada
<maxi_> me pasa lo mismo con el warzone2100
<maxi_> alguien me puede dar una ayuda?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think...
<nicola> hi
<maxi_> hi
<maxi_> i need help please
<oldos2er> hello
<maxi_> i have a problem with games
<maxi_> for example with 0ad
<maxi_> i install the game but it doesm´t run
<nicola> i have a problem with rekonq...whenever i download anything it crashes!
<nicola> can anyone help me?
<maxi_> i click in the icon and nothing happen
<oldos2er> nicola, which version of kubuntu are you running?
<nicola> 11.10
<maxi_> can anyone help me?
<oldos2er> nicola, i don't use rekonq much
<oldos2er> and i don't think i've ever tried to download anything with it.
<jcgs> Hi, can anyone help me, I've got this thing where I have two copies of a lot of packages listed in aptitude. It's really screwing everything up, becuase I can't tell which ov everything is the one i want to install :(
<oldos2er> nicola, have you tried downloading with firefox?
<jcgs> !ask|maxi_
<ubottu> maxi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Daskreech> maxi_: run it from the terminal
<nicola> yes, i have but some applications use rekonq anyways to download stuff
<Daskreech> maxi_: see if it gives you an error message
<Daskreech> !default | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: To change the default application for a filetype, go to System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations, or System Setting -> File Associations in KDE 4.5+
<jcgs> nicola: you can change your default browser. if you do that, when you click on a link in an app, it will use the browser you choose, not rekonq
<maxi_> Daskreech, yes
<Daskreech> nicola: or press alt+F2 and type default
<maxi_> this is the error than give me
<Daskreech> maxi_: pastebin
<Daskreech> !pastebion
<maxi_> Cache: 200 (total: 2755) MiB
<maxi_> TIMER| InitVfs: 525.78 us
<Daskreech> !pastebin > maxi_
<maxi_> TIMER| InitScripting: 2.87076 ms
<ubottu> maxi_, please see my private message
<maxi_> TIMER| CONFIG_Init: 130.495 ms
<maxi_> WARNING: Failed to set the video mode to fullscreen for the chosen resolution 1024x768:24 ("Couldn't find matching GLX visual"), falling back to windowed mode
<maxi_> ERROR: SetVideoMode failed: 1024x768:24 0 ("Couldn't find matching GLX visual")
<maxi_> WARNING: Failed to set the video mode to fullscreen for the chosen resolution 1024x768:24 ("Couldn't find matching GLX visual"), falling back to windowed mode
<maxi_> ERROR: SetVideoMode failed: 1024x768:24 0 ("Couldn't find matching GLX visual")
<jcgs> !pastebin|maxi
<maxi_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'PSERROR_System_VmodeFailed'
<maxi_>   what():  System_VmodeFailed
<jcgs> !pastebin|maxi_
<ubottu> maxi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> maxi_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicola> ok tnks a lot guys !!!!!!
<oldos2er> change browsers via system settings, default applications
<Daskreech> nicola: though hopefully an update will wort out your crashing
<Daskreech> maxi_: can you put that on pastebin?
<nicola> can anyone tell me how i can send pms or those hilighted msges>?
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Daskreech> nicola: ^^
<nicola> !Daskreech oh thanks
<ubottu> nicola: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicola> !Daskreech
<Daskreech> nicola: You just need to  say my name :)
<Daskreech> the ! is not needed
<nicola> Daskreech:  oh
<Daskreech> See? :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> nicola:  you dont need to prepend users' names with !
<TheEvilPhoenix> it actually will annoy the bot :[p
<nicola> Daskreech:  did i do it this time?
<Daskreech> nicola: Indeed you did.
<nicola> yahh...XD
<Daskreech> Ha ha :)
<nicola> does anyone know how to creat shortcuts to applications?
<nicola> sorry guyzz im such a noob
<nicola> :)
<Daskreech> nicola: Do you just like clicking?
<Daskreech> nicola: you can make them I"m just pointing out taht you can press alt+F2 and start to type the name
<Daskreech> It's a pretty quick way of starting many applications without the clutter of having shortcuts all over
<nicola> well.....actualy your right i love clicking :)
<nicola> Daskreech:  well.....actualy your right i love clicking :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> nicola:  no need to repost to tell someone the message
<Daskreech> nicola: you can just drag the icon off your menu to the desktop or the panel
<TheEvilPhoenix> a simple message like this works:
<TheEvilPhoenix> nicola:  ^
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: she just wanted to highlight me I guess :)
<Daskreech> Though that does work as well :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<nicola> Daskreech:  oh .......ty:)
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  see, when you've been on IRC for almost 2 years you learn shit :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> CRAP that one slipped
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: d:
 * TheEvilPhoenix slaps himself with the policies
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: Careful! Those are heavy
<TheEvilPhoenix> i know
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix meant the iptables policies and rules he has, which encompass 25000 lines
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: what are you trying to keep out? or .... perhaps in?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  tons of NAT routing
<TheEvilPhoenix> on a server
<TheEvilPhoenix> (which has VPSes for $$$ on them)
 * Daskreech points at IPv6
 * TheEvilPhoenix is connected via one of the VPSes he dedicated to himself
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  host node still has to route the IPv6 traffic to the VPS in question
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/host node/host machine/
<TheEvilPhoenix> the nats are on that :P
<Daskreech> I suppose
<TheEvilPhoenix> destination: foo.bar.baz.001  forward to: internal.ip.of.vps
<TheEvilPhoenix> at least on this setyp
<TheEvilPhoenix> setup
<TheEvilPhoenix> and there's a ton of traffic i outright block
<TheEvilPhoenix> smtp for instance, unless it originates from the hn
<TheEvilPhoenix> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<TheEvilPhoenix> whooops
<Daskreech> iptables test? :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> nope
 * TheEvilPhoenix running into an issue which he's encountered before
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm typing a char, but then i lag off, but the system keeps repeating the character on the remote location
<TheEvilPhoenix> *shrugs*
<TheEvilPhoenix> hence the force disconnect
 * TheEvilPhoenix wrote that into the version of ZNC he has
<phoenix_firebrd> having problems with akonadi, can someone help me
<phoenix_firebrd> not able to restore the akonadi db from backup
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  do you know where i can get a comprehensive set of the debug symbols so that application crash reports are more in depth and USEFUL?
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: do an apt search for dbg
<TheEvilPhoenix> holy hell
 * TheEvilPhoenix just got flooded
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  i should have been more precise...
<TheEvilPhoenix> debug symbols for the KDE core
<TheEvilPhoenix> and KDE runtime
<TheEvilPhoenix> btw, what was my quit message earlier
<Daskreech> Quit: ZNC Force Disconnected for apparent connectivity lag between server and client.)
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah good that's what its supposed to say
<Daskreech> should be kde4-runtime-dbg I think
 * Daskreech hasn't checked
<TheEvilPhoenix> meh too much file size :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'll download them later
<TheEvilPhoenix> in the mean time, go help the other guy here
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: you meant the other Phoenix didn't you?
<TheEvilPhoenix> who else is here?
 * TheEvilPhoenix picks up a fireball and uses it to light Daskreech on fire
 * Daskreech borrows genii's coffee pot to solve that issue
 * TheEvilPhoenix has had 30 cups of coffee today
<TheEvilPhoenix> any more, and the world will die
<Daskreech> I'm wondering if there is a downside to that
<Daskreech> For one there is one less cup of coffee that exists
<TheEvilPhoenix> for two, there's far less of the planet that exists
 * TheEvilPhoenix is unstable when provided too much energy
<TheEvilPhoenix> TEP + (heat OR energy OR large amounts of caffeine) + 6 O2 (Oxygen) => energy + plasma + 50000000001 antimatter
<TheEvilPhoenix> and because of the energy and plasma, the antimatter spreads everywhere
<TheEvilPhoenix> which in turn obliterates the planet
<TheEvilPhoenix> so therefore the entire planet would die
<TheEvilPhoenix> including yourself
<Daskreech> I'm still waiting for a downside :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> you would be dead
<TheEvilPhoenix> as would your family, extended family, and all of humanity
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: Right. So then no one would care. plus we wouldn't have someone blaring Rebecca's Friday at 2:00 in the morning
<TheEvilPhoenix> lolol
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  you could just put an antimatter bomb in said person's home
<TheEvilPhoenix> but that'd be illegal
<Firefishe> I'm using 11.10 on an asus g50v laptop.  My temperature is anywhere from between 54 and 58 Celsius.  Is there a way to get the fan to blow more?
<Daskreech> Firefishe: tried lm_sensors with fancontrol ?
<Firefishe> Daskreech: Well, I have them installed, and I thought I had them configured correctly, but I may be wrong.  Could you help me with it?
<Firefishe> However, I do have this output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/723927/
<Daskreech> !find pwmconfig
<ubottu> File pwmconfig found in fancontrol
<Daskreech> Firefishe: you have fancontrol installed?
<Firefishe> Daskreech: yes
<Firefishe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723929/ may be of interest to you.  I just did it.
<Daskreech> Firefishe: ah right that's what's reporting the error
<monte_> hey everyone
<Daskreech> Firefishe: you can answer yes to all those questions
<Firefishe> Daskreech: I did
<Firefishe> Daskreech: So what do you think my problem is?
<Firefishe> Daskreech: Still there?
<monte_> im having an awesome issue as well
<monte_> if i boot with the default entry for my kubuntu install, it hangs on a colorfully scrambled screen
<monte_> i can boot from the normal boot option under recovery mode just fine however., happened after installing fglrx
<Steve132> I'm having a hard time getting Kopete to connect to any of my IM clients except skype
<Steve132> weirdly, all of them worked and then they just stopped connecting
<Steve132> this has happened multiple times, and all I had to do on previous occasions was delete my account and re-create it
<Steve132> but now deleting and re-adding and the problem persists
<Steve132> Anyone able to help me fix kopete, or know any alternatives to kopete that work?
<lethu> Steve132, have you tried removing kopete's config files?
<Steve132> How do I do that?
<lethu> Steve132, somewhere in your ~/.kde/ dir
<Steve132> if I reinstall it in muon will that be sufficient?
<lethu> Steve132, you will have to "purge" kopete in order for it to remove the config files for you
<lethu> Steve132, look for purge button in puon
<lethu> muon*
<Steve132> just purged and reinstalled
<Steve132> I used apt-get instead
<Steve132> now, running kopete doesn't seem to work
<Steve132> should I try a reboot?
<lethu> Steve132, wouldn't make any difference
<lethu> Steve132, as a last resort you can try Pidgin, it's an alternative to kopete
<Steve132> so is there a way I can dtermine why kopete won't start?  Running it from the menu shows an animating cursor than nothing, running it on the command line does nothing
<Steve132> I'd prefer to not do pidgin because it requires gtk
<Steve132> and because it isn't integrated with knotify
<lethu> Steve132, maybe try kopete --verbose
<lethu> Steve132, not sure tho
<Steve132> it says "Can't setup D-Bus service.  Probably already running"
<Steve132> I'm going to restart and come back.   Perhaps that will kill the dbus service and allow it to start
<Steve132_> I seem to have gotten it fixed.  Thank you very much
<RandomRoger> Hey is there an ubuntu one app for kubuntu ?
<RandomRoger> hmm
<RandomRoger> hey scott___ whats with the ctcp ?
<spacebug-> RandomRoger: seems to be one under development. https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde
<RandomRoger> Yeah, their seems to be something wrong with the repo
<spacebug-> or you could use the gnome client (which will probably need to install some/lots dependencies)
<RandomRoger> Nah, don't want the gnome baggage.
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> u1 never really worked good for me anyway so I'll stick with dropbox for now
<RandomRoger> Yeah, Dropbox works fine
<Guest92444> hi
<anathema1> hello :)
<Guest92444> i am new to linux
<anathema1> I made a clean install in my sony vaio laptop (11.10) and all worked gr8 except: fn keys for brightness. any help?
<Guest92444> i want to know more about linux commands
<Guest92444> whow can help me?
<anathema1> tried: Option “RegistryDwords”   “EnableBrightnessControl=1″ added in xorg: not solved and adding some values in grub (acpi off vendor etc) not worked
<well_laid_lawn> anathema1: there's a sony_laptop module that could help
<anathema1> well_laid_lawn, hmm how I can enable that?
<well_laid_lawn> anathema1: if your kernel is built with it enabled try   sudo modprobe -v sony_laptop
<anathema1> Ok I will try now and I'll tell you
<anathema1> im using kubuntu 11.10 with the latest kernel
<anathema1> rebooting i will tell you asap
<well_laid_lawn> anathema1:
<well_laid_lawn> don't reboot
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have to modprobe it again
<anathema1> well_laid_lawn, im not in the laptop
<anathema1> now
<well_laid_lawn> ok :)
<anathema1> I have rebooted before you told me the command :)
<anathema1> im in my desk now :)
<well_laid_lawn> open the drawer then
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<anathema1> yeah
<anathema1> I typed the command
<anathema1> and nothing happened to terminal:P
<anathema1> no error no output :P
<anathema1> is that good?
<anathema1> I made lsmod  with grep sony
<well_laid_lawn> and?
<anathema1> and told me:sony_laptop 39681 0
<anathema1> so I think that the module has already loaded :S
<well_laid_lawn> yep looks like it
<anathema1> yeah
<anathema1> I have tried as I said some solutions in grub and xorg with no luck
<anathema1> In kubuntu 10.10 and ubuntu 10.10 and previus worked gr8
<anathema1> any idea?
<well_laid_lawn> try this page it should list your model https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Special%3ASearch&search=sony+vaio&go=Go
<well_laid_lawn> I clicked the first one and found the modprobe command
<well_laid_lawn> it was a guess
<anathema1> lol it's no there :P
<well_laid_lawn> what's the model?
<anathema1> vgn-fz31z
<anathema1> The sound buttons works ok but they are not in fn
<anathema1> are seperate
<anathema1> also the brightness adjust in KDE panel is not working and that;s the weird
<anathema1> well_laid_lawn, is not listed in the arch wiki
<well_laid_lawn> anathema1: are you italian by any chance? there's a blog in italian about a fix
<anathema1> no but I can translate :P
<anathema1> gimme the url plz
<well_laid_lawn> anathema1: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=450118#p450118
<anathema1> thx
<anathema1> well_laid_lawn, I found a temp solution using smartdimmer -s <value>
<anathema1> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> well done :)
<anathema1> My other question is that when Im loggin into kubuntu wifi is not auto connecting
<anathema1> and when I click in my AP kwallet popups and ask for the pass
<anathema1> is there a way to auto connect without kwallet
<well_laid_lawn> set kwallet to not ask for a password maybe
<anathema1> yeah but before kwallet
<anathema1> wifi is not auto connecting :p
<abe> Any idea if the kubuntu alternate CD install provide option of LVM, option to install via SSH, and option to install minimal KDE only?
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<lele_> aiuto led wifi
<lele_> help wifi led
<lele_> my wifi led is off, but my wireless is ok
<vehemoth> lele_: is that a problem?
<lolo69> bonjour,
<lolo69> a tous ;-)
<abe> ubottu: thanks for your response. I have check kubuntu homepage, but the explaination of alternate CD isn't specific at all... didn't say if it support installation via SSH, nor does it say what exact configuration option is available (can I select kde-minimal?)
<ubottu> abe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abe> oh.... you seems to be as intelligent as the kubuntu download page haha :D
<lolo69> je cherche quelques precision sur les pilotes ati sous linux et en particulier le comportement sous kubuntu
<lolo69> pas de francais ici
<well_laid_lawn> !fr | lolo69
<ubottu> lolo69: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Girly-Girl> lolo69: Viens sur le canal #ubuntu-fr et je peux t'expliquer
<markit> anyone can help me in install nvidia-current? unfortunately libre driver does not work, I've to boot in safe mode and install from console
<markit> but wondering what can I configure so it will reboot using nvidia drivers and not nouveau
<markit> probably nvidia-xconfig will not run without a X-server running
<Tm_T> markit: it should use binary drivers when they're installed
<markit> Tm_T: without having to provide a xorg.conf?
<Tm_T> yup
<markit> let's reboot that laptop then
<markit> I have a cursor that is a series of points with a sort of shadow
<markit> also the computer seems to freeze, I'm spending some days on it, I'm so frustrated
<markit> is an old laptop of a teacher I'm trying to move to Free Software
<markit> wow, the cursor is OK now, so seems is using proprietary (sigh) drivers
<markit> hope will not freeze again
<markit> well, "freeze" is not correct
<markit> the mouse moves, but keyboard and click does not work
<markit> Tm_T: thanks a lot :)
<Tm_T> markit: so it works?
<markit> graphically yes, I wait some more time to se if locks again or not, but so far is resisting longer, so I cross my fingers
<markit> belive me, I've spent a HUGE amout of hours with that, sigh... disassembled and removed dust too
<markit> changed hd
<markit> reinstalled kubuntu multiple times
<markit> I'm desperate... I told him that was an old pc with few ram... but he upgraded the ram spending 160euros!
<markit> so I can't tell him "but does not work"
<Wizzir> hi
<lolo69> ok merci je vais voir sur le canal ubuntu-fr
<lolo69> merci Girly-girl
<markit> Tm_T: still works, we can assume is working fine then :)
<fanti> hello! since i've upgraded kubuntu to oneiric, i've a process running named "akonadi_imap_resource --identifier akonadi_imap_resource_0" which eats a lot of cpu-time. what is this and is it possible to disable it?
<Inadaptado> heh
<Inadaptado> It's part of Akonadi. If you are worried about resources consumption, you should disable it altogether
<fanti> is it possible to use kmail without akonadi ?
<Inadaptado> Sure
<Keiyentai> quick question. Whats a good amount for space for Kubuntu? Just for a partiotion to get to know it and linux in general.
<Keiyentai> maybe some programing
<Keiyentai> would 20GB be enough or would that be to small?
<Torch> Keiyentai: should be fine
<Keiyentai> ok cool. Thanks. I want to see if installing it will fix the minor graphic issues I am having on the Live DVD. Nothing bad but menus will be semi distorted then pop up.
<Keiyentai> brb going to install Kubuntu on my extra space
<lelamal> hi everyone, this PPA doesn't show oneiric among its sources: https://launchpad.net/~flacon/ . Can I safely add natty sources instead?
<kei_> ok one more question. Are there stable video drivers for ATi card on Kubuntu? Cause when I had Ubuntu 11.04 I had a hell of a time with 3D Rendering.
<Keiyentai> I am currently running a 780GM chipset. DualCore 2.1Ghz with a HD3200 in one.
<jussi> Keiyentai: it seems fine on my colleagues PC
<Keiyentai> Is it avalible via software center or is there a download on the site .
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Keiyentai> hello
 * BluesKaj drinks his morning coffee
<Jikan> how can I get TLS working with Kopete/Jabber in oneiric ? I do have libqca2-plugin-ossl installed but Kopete keeps saying it can't connect to the server because of a TLS error... Pidgin, Psi are connecting fine though.
<markit> if I'm user "abc" and sudo -s, then I want to execute a command as user "abc", but without knowing I'm abc, is there a way? a sort of "usudo command" ?
<markit> I need to do inside a script
<markit> well, would be enough know the "original" user name
<markit> (I have to fix some file permissions)
<moetunes> afaik just issueing   exit   should do it
<markit> found, echo $SUDO_USER
<markit> moetunes: can't issue exit in the script, run the unzip, then sudo again to keep processing
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> sounds messed up tho
<Fleck> what are post-release updates drivers in Additional Drivers
<Fleck> using ati/amd video card
<phoenix_firebrd> I am in the process of reporting a bug, i need to verify a thing, does anyone use fedora here?
<OerHeks> phoenix_firebrd, better ask in #Fedora ?
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: ok
<hallman> Anyone here using uim-mozc? Stopped working for me in 11.10 or whatever
<fatboy21007> how long is 10.10 gonna be supported?
<rome> hello
<rome> i need some help about installing backtrack tools on my kubuntu
<rome> can anyone help me ^
<genii-around> !backtrack | rome
<ubottu> rome: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<genii-around> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rome> genii-around:  and ubottu thank you
<fatboy21007> thanks
<fatboy21007> tried this 11.10 or normal ubuntu, dun like it, stuff keeps freezin up n crashin
<fatboy21007> So ima downgrade n use 10.4 n i like kubuntus UI XD
<asfasfasf> hey guys im trying to research mark shuttlecock for an egnlish paper but i keep getting disconnected
<asfasfasf> anyone have any references
<akSeya> hi folks :)
<akSeya> i'm struggling to get USB to work on a windows virtualbox  vm.. i found some how tos on google but they are to very old ubuntu version. Basically they tell to add my user to the vboxusers group
<akSeya> the thing is, I don't have this group on my machine
<gnuman_> hello archanngel !
<gnuman_> hello archang  sevenel !
<nilognap> kick asssssss
<chaleco> hello
<elepage> Hi, I just upgraded from 10.04 and firefo now take 100% of my CPU, any idea why?
<chaleco> elepage, feature
<elepage> (no tabs, but plain firefox)
<chaleco> upgrades break ubuntu by default
<chaleco> install a real distro
<Pici> elepage: sorry about that.
<elepage> Am I the only one?
<nilognap> nah he is right, install a real distro
<elepage> My employer install Kubuntu, not my decision
<ilypot> help i upgraded ubuntu and everything still works!! what did i do wrong?
<elepage> wont reinstall, no time for that
<Torch> elepage: you could try a fresh user with default settings and see if that helps
<elepage> yea, thanks
<ilypot> elepage: help i upgraded ubuntu and everything still works!! what did i do wrong?
<Thecaptain2000> hi, I just installed kubuntu 11.01 tried to look for mysql in Muon, nothing, tried postgres... nothing.... what's happening?
<Peace-> Thecaptain2000: sudo apt-get update
<Thecaptain2000> Peace-:  I did the update already. I find them if I do an apt-search, so there must be something wrong with Muon or with the way I use muon
<Peace-> Thecaptain2000: mm try with apper
<Peace-> apper= kpackagekit
<Thecaptain2000> Peace-: Kpackagekit is not installed
<Peace-> Thecaptain2000: install apper
<Thecaptain2000> sudo apt-get install apper
<Thecaptain2000> oops
<Thecaptain2000> well, they are there in apper
<Thecaptain2000> so it is muon which seems to be a troublesome guy
<Peace-> yes.
<Peace-> it's not so nice on searching
<Peace-> i hate it
<Thecaptain2000> can't even find firefox
<Thecaptain2000> what the hell is that?
<CptSharky> Hello
<Wizard> good evening
<DarthFrog> Good morning
<simion314> 25USD to ron
<simion314> sorry for above
<Wizard> ping
<alexdevillx> дщд
<alexdevillx> AWN vs Cairo Dock
<Wizard> alexdevillx: привет
<alexdevillx> Привет
<Wizard> none
<Wizard> both are piece of garbage done wrong
<Peace-> !ru| alexdevillx
<ubottu> alexdevillx: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Peace-> -.-
<Wizard> Peace-: cześć
<Peace-> !ru | alexdevillx
<alexdevillx> which works better with KDE/
<Peace-> omg where is the bot
<alexdevillx> ok, i understand
<Wizard> alexdevillx: dunno, I hate both :)
<alexdevillx> i have overfilled tray:)
<Wizard> and you think that crap will help you?
<Wizard> than you're wrong, it'll cause more troubles
<alexdevillx> year, more windows space
<alexdevillx> looks greatr
<Wizard> better use something like fancy tasks or whatever
<Wizard> or default tasklist with window grouping
<Wizard> or windows button
<Wizard> if KDE still has one
<Wizard> yeah, it has
<alexdevillx> how to move default panel?
<Peace-> alexdevillx: see where is my arrow ... bottom right http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/31/plasma-desktopkR1406.jpg
<Wizard> alexdevillx: click on this blob on the right side
<Wizard> it says "skraj ekranu" here, so it'll be someting like "screen edge"
<Wizard> hmm, kmail2 is first mail program which refuses to get mail :]
<Wizard> I love it
<shanttu> hi. i tried plasma netbook for the first time from live cd and found it very interesting. i run ubuntu natty with classic gnome. downloaded netbook - package: had black screen. downloaded desktop - version. works
<alexdevillx> soo
<alexdevillx> i clicked it how to move ti
<Peace-> alexdevillx: LOL there is a big  sentense that  says : screen edge
<Peace-> alexdevillx: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/31/plasma-desktopPR1406.jpg
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> I'm starting to like this channel
<Peace-> btw you can script your pannels
<alexdevillx> lol
<alexdevillx> its stupid
<LuizAngioletti> Hallo Folks!
<MMlosh> KDM does not unlock gnome-keyring anymore in oneiric :(      Everything else is fine  (well.. the white clock applet is useless)
<LuizAngioletti> Is there any trustable resource for .deb package building?
<levi501d> Aloha all, I was wondering if there was a fix sitting around for the empty slots in the taskbar bug?
<shanttu> would like to run that netbook version. if i run plasma-netbook from konsole i get both panels and the task switcher on right top corner does not work as on 11.10 live
<Wizard> LuizAngioletti: probably debian documentation
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: you can build your debian pacakge creating the control file and the debina structure and uploading on ppa service of ubuntu
<Peace-> shanttu: pkill plasma-desktop ; plasma-netbook
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: Thx. I was thinking about some tutorial or article that could give me some guidelines
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: italian?
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: My name is. =)
<Peace-> language?
 * Peace- is italian
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I'm from Brazil, but I'll take anything in Portuguese, English, French, Italian and German. =P
<levi501d> has anyone else here experenced the blank slots in taskmanager?
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: ok i guess the best is the debian documentation , english
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: at Debian's website?
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: Thx. You're right. The Debian Documentation at Debian website is complete enough... I should have thought of that...
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: thx again.
<shanttu> Peace-, of course =). is the task switcher different on 11.04 than on 11.10?
<Peace-> shanttu: you can load a session on kdm
<pteague_work> the new kate is sucking big time... using it with git & it seems every time i change branches kate complains the files are changed even if there's no difference & i have the "warn about files modified by foreign processes" unchecked
<alexdevillx> what is xmms
<pteague_work> audio player kind of like winamp
<Peace-> alexdevillx: another player ... but i guess you can use amarok that is quite well made sound software
<alexdevillx> is it terminal player
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> btw google is your friend
<pteague_work> http://www.xmms.org/ <- has screenshots on front page
<Wizard> :)
<alexdevillx> omg
<alexdevillx> X Windows System
<Wizard> X Window System
<Wizard> not windows
<alexdevillx> Window
<alexdevillx> WTF http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_juBirJKpQkM/SZORp5jOKPI/AAAAAAAABP8/IYSstFqTzuk/s1600/xmms2.jpg
<Wizard> xmms was standard linux audio player ~10 years ago :D
<Wizard> it stopped being when they released xmms2
<Pici> xmms2 is not xmms
<Wizard> yeah
<alexdevillx> ok, he did he do to do like on screenshot
<shanttu> Peace-, what does "load a session" mean? ( sorry, kde-noob )
<Pici> alexdevillx: xmms2 is not the same thing as xmms.
<Peace-> shanttu: where you put the password on login
<Wizard> Pici: I know :(
<Peace-> shanttu: there are some buttons...
<Wizard> we all miss xmms
<Wizard> and qmmp and audacious and bmp are not the same
<Wizard> btw, they all died
<shanttu> ah ok
<Peace-> shanttu: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/menuzz.jpg/
<Peace-> shanttu: if you have installed netbook version of plasma you should find it on that list
<pteague_work> isn't xmms still around? just not as "in" as others...
<alexdevillx> lol
<alexdevillx> rkhunter
<Wizard> pteague_work: even debian got rid of gtk1
<Wizard> but, gtk1 still builds on oneiric
<shanttu> Peace-, login screen, yes. choosing netbook gave me black screen. cursor appears and ctrl + alt + del logs out
<shanttu> but nothing else
<pteague_work> geeze, xmms2 has a lot of packages...
<Wizard> kmail doesn't get any mail :/
<Peace-> shanttu: mmm and with pkill  etc you get the screen?
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs8TX1LPRjA
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: if you can understand italian...
<Peace-> xD
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: Thx! =D
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: why is bzip2 not added to the cd by default?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: space?
<shanttu> Peace-, that worked yes. after installing desktop netbook - option disappeared
<Peace-> shanttu: could creare a new user and test if that new user has the same problem ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:but the akonadi backup cannot be done without it?
<Peace-> sudo adduser name
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: oops sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: :but the akonadi backup cannot be done without it?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: np
<Wizard> GOD DAMMIT, what's with that kmail :/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you backup and restore the akonadi ?
<shanttu> Peace-, checking synaptic on gnome and noticed that "kubuntu plasma netbook system" is not installed. i do not need amarok etc
<Peace-> Wizard: ... you should not write that kind of bad words here !
<alexdevillx> nyan
<Peace-> shanttu: you donp't need of kubuntu plasma nettobok
<Peace-> shanttu: you only need of plasma-desktop
<alexdevillx> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/131574/
<Peace-> Guest12596: create a new user .. and test the situation
<alexdevillx> wizard: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/131530/
<Guest12596> Peace-, i will. thanks
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I saw mostly of the video you sent...
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: found it rather superficial...
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: Is it yours?
<alexdevillx> wizard: did you read the link
<alexdevillx> Я кедораст?
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: nope
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: it's a start...
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: sure is. =) Thx, again.
<LuizAngioletti> I found this in Debian Documentation:
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I never tried to backup that. And if it's not on the disk, it's not a dependency of akonadi (packaging wise). If that really breaks the backup file a bug
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf
<Wizard> alexdevillx: lol
<alexdevillx> Todays hellowin?
<alexdevillx> Wizard:
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: well goole is good friend
<Peace-> google
<Wizard> alexdevillx: I'm not sure if I understand everything, I'm not russian native
<LuizAngioletti> yep
<alexdevillx> wot
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its not a dependency, but programs like kjots depends on akonadi db and if have to save my notes, i have to backup the the db
<Blutterbob> Hey all, on Kubuntu 11.11, laptop Dell Latitude E6400, every now and then, suddenly harddrive goes apeshit, causing system loads of up to 50... iotop shows *many* processes reading and writing like crazy.. I suspect flash video (youtube video) causing the beginning of this, but I have no idea why the rest of the processes go nuts like this.. One, for example, is multiple kcminit mouse processes reading and writing like crazy. From what I've seen, this
<Blutterbob> process has no frakking reason to do so..  Is this a known problem?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: check what provides the backup function - *that* package should depend on bzip2 then
<Wizard> alexdevillx: that, I was learning russian, it's foreign language for me :d
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: what is the process using so much CPU?
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: Its not CPU usage, its disk usage going through the roof.. And its many different processes at the same time.. Many google chrome, npviewer, kcminit mouse, kwin, etc..
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: hmm
<LuizAngioletti> peace_: going away now. Thx again for the help. Have a nice evening.
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: from what you had said, it sounded to me as if your RAM got munched up, and your machine started swapping hard. do you not think that is the case?
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: I have swap disabled though interrestingly, I've seen kswap0 also being busy, doing what? I have NO idea.... There is no swap.. Memory isnt maxed out either..
<ringlej> I installed 64-bit ubuntu-11.10 w/kde plasma, and something is slowly consuming all my hd space as reported by 'df -lah' so that over a course of about 2 days, all 450GB of drive space is consumed. I can't figure out what is eating up all the space. When I reboot, the space is freed up. I've looked in /tmp /var
<sea4ever> blutterbob, you're absolutely sure that swap is disabled?
<Blutterbob> ringlej: du -sh /tmp/* should give you an idea of the location
<Blutterbob> sea4ever: I have 0K swap
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: that really is puzzling. i'm not experiencing that problem on any of the half-dozen kubuntu machines i routinely use between work and home...
<Blutterbob> sea4ever: I dunno if there is another swap option?
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: Its puzzling to me too, I've been on ubuntu since 6... Never have had this happening
<jmichaelx> ringlej: you might want to look into whether or not something has gone wrong with akonadi/file indexing
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: does your HDD seem to be in good shape?
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: ahhh, akonnadi and nepomuk.. Any idea how I can strangle those and make sure they dont ever come back to life? these two actually are known culprits (though not in this instance) that caused more then one migraine..
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: akonadi starts and any and all laptop will die
<ringlej> Blutterbob: du -sh /tmp/* doesn't show anything bigger than 60K
<Blutterbob> ringlej: Next time that this happens, try du-sh /*, when you find the  biggest dir, do du -sh /biggestdir/*, etc, until you find where this comes from
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: that's pretty much been my experience as well...   you can try disabling things (at least file indexing) by right-clicking on the icon is the system tray and checking/unchecking the appropriate boxes
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: it really does not easily let you disable akonadi altogether (unfortunately)... if you try , you will get notifications all the time warning you that akonadi is not running
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: Done so, but every now and then, they get themselves checked again.. updates maybe? I dunno.. I've tried to forcibly remove them, but I cant uninstall the packages without uninstalling entire KDE.. This is a MAJOR problem for me, really.. Whenever it starts, I can not even restart my laptop, I have to press OFF for 4 secs to cut it off.. I HATE akonadi and Nepomuk, they must go..
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: yeah, my experience exactly.. But not the problem now, because whenever I have this, first thing I check is akonadi, and its not guilty this time, wonxder o wonder..
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: i am with you.... so far i have not felt any great need for a "semantic desktop"
<Blutterbob> So what could it be now?
<shanttu> ok my netbook does not get recognised as netbook? loads default desktop
<shanttu> tried on multiple users
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: if you cannot trace this to a particular process going crazy, it makes me wonder about things like SATA drivers, or possibly a defective HDD
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: have you tried possibly booting into older kernels, and seeing whether or not the process persists
<jmichaelx> ?
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: I've experienced this a few times with 11.04, but 11.11 made it happen every few days..
<Wizard> at least!
<Wizard> kmail got my mail!
<Wizard> \o/
<Blutterbob> jmichaelx: Nope, might give that a try
<jmichaelx> s/process/problem/
<Wizard> all hail Megatron!
<Blutterbob> eh..
<Blutterbob> *kneels*
<Wizard> too bad it got only recent mail - no history
<Wizard> that'll be a looong night
<jmichaelx> who is this Almighty Megatron... i have a lot of network/system admin problems for him to fix.....
<Blutterbob> Let him start with my laptop please..
<Wizard> jmichaelx: he was the leader of Decepticons in Transformers comics ;)
<jmichaelx> Blutterbob: alright, just as long as he has enough time left over to fix my problems....
<Wizard> jmichaelx: what is your problem?
 * jmichaelx doesn't even know where to begin
<ringlej> Blutterbob: If I add up the sizes of all the directories shown by 'du -shx' it's about ~80G, but 'df -lah' shows that 312G is used: -> http://pastebin.com/eJPqr3uK
<Wizard> ringlej: alot of small files?
<ringlej> Wizard: what the heck could possibly be writting files like that, and where to find them to prove your theory?
<khaos> hi guys
<khaos> do you know how to fix plymouth? i m using nouveau drivers
<Wizard> ringlej: where did you run du with -x?
<Wizard> how can I tell kmail 2 to get *all* imap headers from server, not last 14? :/
<ringlej> Wizard: from I directory that is under /
<Wizard> do you have other filesystems than /?
<Wizard> like /home or /usr or /var?
<ringlej> no. The pastebin shows.
<timothycnx> Hi, I'm having doubts about the right approach: when using tunnelier to connect to ubuntu server, I do this with a regular user name. but then I can't delete files in the web directory. I prefer not to change file permissions because of possible effects on the website(vtiger crm). But then again using root for ssl connections would be even worse...
<timothycnx> whats the best approach in this case?
<ringlej> Wizard: to be sure I ran the 'du -shx' from / and got the same result
<timothycnx> Hey guys, anyone here who can help me with a very small principal question?
<ringlej> Wizard: to be sure I ran the 'du -shx' from / and got the same result
 * genii-around smacks the bots a bit
<bobweaver> has anyone got simon to install on 11.10 kubuntu ? if so where to get libqt4-multimedia & khelpcenter here is a paste of what I am dealing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/724684/
<bobweaver> seems to me that qt is all messed up in 11.10 any links to fix ?
<genii-around> !info simon
<ubottu> Package simon does not exist in oneiric
<genii-around> Hm
<bobweaver> !info khelpcenter
<ubottu> Package khelpcenter does not exist in oneiric
<bobweaver> ! libqt4-multimedia
<bobweaver> !info  libqt4-multimedia
<ubottu> Package libqt4-multimedia does not exist in oneiric
<bobweaver> this is not first qt "fall out " that i have had with 11.10
<genii-around> bobweaver: Where did you get "simon_0.3.0-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb" from?
<bobweaver> source forge
<bobweaver> I tried compile and also deb package
<genii-around> bobweaver: From the thread titles at http://sourceforge.net/projects/speech2text/forums/forum/672427 looks like quite a few people are having similar issues
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> that is not all that has been going on with qt front end stuff it is a nightmare
<bobweaver> genii-around: thanks for helping me :>)
<genii-around> bobweaver: Since it's not an official package of some sort, it will probably be difficult to track down where the issue is. Looks like there has not been an update to this program in about a year.
<genii-around> ( conceivably it could be using 10.04/KDE3 stuff )
<bobweaver> yes I seen that sux for people like me with dyslexia
<bobweaver> wonder if dragon will run in wine
<rvb> hello, is there a program in linux where in i can download a particular website for later use?
<bobweaver> rvb:  wget ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> rvb:  i think you should be careful with that...
<TheEvilPhoenix> rvb:  wget won't download an entire site for later use
<rvb> bobweaver: no quite..
<genii-around> !info julius
<ubottu> julius (source: julius): speech recognition engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.5-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 983 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<TheEvilPhoenix> if you mean offline stuff or not
<TheEvilPhoenix> rvb:  also, some sites block such systems
<rvb> TheEvilPhoenisx : why?
<TheEvilPhoenix> to which?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<rvb> TheEvilPhoenix: is it illegal to download a website for offline use?
<TheEvilPhoenix> rvb:  it depends on the site
<TheEvilPhoenix> rvb:  some sites actually have it written in the web server to deny certain requests
<rvb> I used a tool in window before but i forgot the name of the program. im sure there's something like it on linux
<TheEvilPhoenix> such as wget download requests
<rvb> TheEvilPhoenix : i see
<bobweaver> genii-around: sweet
<genii-around> bobweaver: I haven't used it but there may be some tutorial to be found... also it is already of course packaged natively
<MMlosh>  KDM does not unlock gnome-keyring anymore in oneiric :(      Everything else is fine  (well.. the white clock applet is useless)
<lucasa-arg> hello, is there any way to install kde desktop from ubuntu repos without using kubuntu-desktop? Ive found kde-standard but that metapackage doesnt install all plasma widgets...
<smiffel> Hi, my evolution looks bad in kubuntu 11.10, only default gtk-widget. Other gtk-apps look fine like this XChat
<smiffel> gedit also has this bad look, gqview looks fine O_o
<Jasmin_> hello
<nicola_> can anyone help me ? Whenever i use rekonq to download it crashes
<darthanubis> Jasmin_: hello
<darthanubis> nicola_: I use a browser that works
<natman> I am having a muon problem, it never informs me there are updates out there - can anyone help?
<Jasmin_> darthanubis, hi
<darthanubis> natman: never let me know either, so I use a package manager that works
<natman> darthanubis: i have been using  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but Muon should work, given that its a fresh install
<darthanubis> go into muon settings and make it so
<darthanubis> I just realized my setting were not set to check and notify
<natman> i have tried all the settings, and re-installed the muon notifer, makes no difference
<darthanubis> which muon app did you run exactly
<darthanubis> the package manager or the software manager?
<darthanubis> er sotware center
<natman> amm i think its the package manager, i just typed muon into terminal
<natman> ya says Package Manager on the title bar
<darthanubis> natman: and notifications says ?
<darthanubis> sorry to be redundant
<natman> darthanubis:  ya so Muon Package manager -> settings -> configure -> notifications : Availiable updates, distribution upgrades and Use both popups and tray icons are all ticked
<darthanubis> natman: I'm stumped. The next thing I'd do is a google search to see if others are experiencing that or if a bug report has already been filed?
<darthanubis> google not sowing anything useful
<darthanubis> showing
<natman> darthanubis:  thanks, already posted on Kubuntu forums, one other guy says he has the problem
<darthanubis> well thats good I guess:)
<natman> ya see nothing similar on google, 11.10 still a bit new i guess
<darthanubis> I like to know I'm not the only one when I have an issue
<natman> dont we all!
<darthanubis> I just updated from terminal myself when I got home. I never give the software a chance to warn me
<natman> i do so miss that little green gear icon!
<darthanubis> So,...wait, I think I turned it off for muon because I have other package managers installed, I was was getting duplicate notifications
<natman> ya, just after seeing another option under configure software sources, for updates, i was left unchecked but i think it was checked before and still was not working
<natman> currently im up to date, is there anyway to test to see if the icon works, by adding some repo thats safe
<darthanubis> I have update-manager-kde installed
<darthanubis> I think that gives the green gear
<natman> KpackageKit gave the green gear, i think muon will give a little deb box icon
<darthanubis> aslo muon-updater  and muon-notifier
<darthanubis> I have all three installed
<natman> darthanubis: ya its weird, always seems to be at least one thing not working in my kubuntu
<darthanubis> especially with a clean install it is weird
<natman> yup
<darthanubis> update-manager-kde<< have you tried that?
<natman> is that a different package manager?
<darthanubis> its not a manager, just the update notifier with the green gear
<natman> ok, if i install that , can i ever go back to the muon one? ie the default one
<darthanubis> they should work at the same time
<darthanubis> you are not uninstalling the muon one
<darthanubis> your muon just is not working atm. they don't conflict
<natman> ok
<natman> sudo apt-get install update-manager-kde
<natman> Reading package lists... Done
<natman> Building dependency tree
<natman> Reading state information... Done
<natman> update-manager-kde is already the newest version.
<natman> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<natman>   linuxdoc-tools sp
<natman> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<natman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<genii-around> !pastebin | natman
<ubottu> natman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<natman> opps sorry :)
<darthanubis> natman: looks like you are all set or should be
<natman> ummmm this seems odd so
<natman> darthanubis:  I just ran update via terminal and got the following " The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: linuxdoc-tools sp" would that be effecting anything?
<ShadowsFellow> Hello folks.
<ShadowsFellow> Anything ever going on in here?
<markit> hi, I've run a livecd with 11.10, upated sources apt-get update and looked for kubuntu-low-fat-settings package, but there is none. Any tip? Will it be present if I install on HD?
<markit> I need to install in a laptop with 640MB ram
<markit> (btw, how to disable nepomuk and not having all the annoying messages about it not be working???)
<jmichaelx> markit: as to your first question, i *think* a better way would be to maybe do a server install (or any other kind of install without a GUI) and then install the lowfat package
<markit> jmichaelx: the problem is that "aptitude search low-fat" gives NO result
<markit> (or aptitude search kubuntu-low-fat-settings if you prefer)
<markit> so wondering if it really exists
<jmichaelx> markit: i am not sure, but if you would type out the whole package name, i believe you would see it
<Pici> !info kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<ubottu> kubuntu-low-fat-settings (source: kubuntu-low-fat-settings): Default settings for Kubuntu Low Fat setups. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.10ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Pici> markit: make sure that universe is enabled
<markit> oh, I see... would love to see what settings it does (I mean, the source code)
<jmichaelx> markit: i would also be interested in knowing whether or not it leaves out all of the akonadi/nepomuk gargage
<jmichaelx> garbage*
<markit> yep, I've installed akonadi sqlite3 backend and removed the 500MB mysql stuff from all the homes
#kubuntu 2011-11-01
<markit> and in 11.04 I disabled nepomuk as well, but with 11.10 it keeps telling me that is disabled with an annoying notification
<markit> also upgrading some other PC from 11.04 gives a lot of similar notification about email config problems (even if I don't use email there)
<jmichaelx> markit: i will say that, believe it or not, i think a full-blown kde would probably work fine on 640MB RAM
<markit> jmichaelx: not my experience, sorry... 1GB is the bare minimum
<markit> also that laptop is a celeron cpu
<jmichaelx> yea, it will keep warning you that the service you disabled has been disabled...
<markit> jmichaelx: I've seen the bug report, very disappointing
<markit> the developer's attitude I hate most: is there because is ok
<markit> even if no user and no logic can agree with that
<jmichaelx> markit: until recently i was running fedora 14 with kde on a machine with a 2GHz P4, and 512MB RAM, and had no problems at all
<markit> probably nepomuk dev want to force us to use it
<markit> sounds so much "vista-like" features
<markit> jmichaelx: I'm trying to help some school here to become Free. With LTSP thin client is ok, but fat or standalone boot and work really slowly with 512MB
<markit> wondering if you have a SSD disk ;P
<jmichaelx> nope, 5400rpm IDE
<markit> or maybe fedora 14 is much more optimized for low memory
<jmichaelx> i don't think so.... many of these systems runfine on lower than recommended RAM (within reason)
<jmichaelx> probably the most RAM-hungry components of KDE are akonadi/nepomuk/virtuoso....  and my impression is that many (if not most) KDE users wish those components were not there to begin with
<jmichaelx> (or that a person could at least easily opt out)
<markit> akonadi should be a fine job in providing a common way to store things... is it memory hungry?
<markit> nepomuk is scanning your hd to do index job I don't need or like instead
<markit> don't know about virtuoso... what is it? maybe an enemy I've not yet tried to fight
<jmichaelx> to be honest, i am not sure which does exactly what
<jmichaelx> but you can disable file indexing without getting complaints all the time, as long as akonadi is not completely disabled
<jmichaelx> sorry.... i meant nepomuk
<markit> I've disabled nepomuk in system settings but it complains
<markit> I've disabled also the "notify if nepomuk does not work" but still it complains
<markit> in 11.04 disabling it had no side effects
<jmichaelx> i have two computers here at my desk, and they both have intel atom CPUs... they run full-blown KDE without a hitch (they do each have 4GB RAM), but with file indexing enabled, it pulls down on the CPU noticeably.... maybe if i would let each index for a day or something, things would be fine afterward, don't know
<jmichaelx> markit: yep, i experienced the same thing
<jmichaelx> i just don't need nepomuk file indexing.... updatedb and locate do everything i need
<markit> well, really I would love to have it as an option to enable IF I need, not something to fight against
<markit> that's the central point
<jmichaelx> i totally agree, some of these components need to be optional.... same goes for pulseaudio (which can be removed in KDE far more easily than in gnome)
<jmichaelx> pulseaudio is fine, etc, IF it works well with your hardware, but WHY would something like pulse EVER be fully integrated into a DE as many issues as there are with it, i do not understand at all
<jmichaelx> i probably should have typed 'tightly' instead of 'fully'....
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Interesting how that works
<jmichaelx> i realize that where there is software there are bugs and issues.... but that is all the more reason to allow for choice with some of this software
 * Daskreech tries to weigh GNOME and choice on the scales
<Daskreech> Hmm doesn't seem to be equivalent
<jmichaelx> that's for sure, but i won't say wish side is has the most weight :)
<jmichaelx> (mostly because it's so obvious)
<semitones> i accidentally moved all my panel indicators to the left of the panel
<semitones> and in trying to get them back, messed up other stuff
<semitones> is there any way I can undo the changes I made in the last 5 minutes
<jmichaelx> semitones: i accidentally managed to do something like that once, and it took me a little bit to even realize what i'd done
<semitones> yeah i don't know how I did it
<semitones> and I remember deleting one of the icons in my indicator panel, but I don't remember which one
<Daskreech> semitones: might just reset the plasma panele
<semitones> how?
 * jmichaelx also once wound up with two panels in the same place, and could not figure out what was wrong for several minutes
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Yeah I had them one on top of the other
<Daskreech> semitones: easy way is kill your plasmarc easier way is remove all your panels and add them back
<semitones> I figured it out -- this time. next time I might just do that
<Daskreech> semitones: whoo What was it?
<semitones> i had deleted the window manager withoug realizing it
<semitones> without that taking up space, all my icons and indicators slid all the way to the left
<semitones> I didn't realize why that was happening
<markit> btw, I've created a usb stick with a kubuntu 11.04 installation, but if I boot from a netbook, it uses the "netbook interface", where can I set it to use the classic one?
<jmichaelx> you mean you deleted your 'task manager', but yeam that would do it
<markit> found
<jmichaelx> finding what you want in the plasma widget selector widget (whatever it's called) is not always easy, since many of them have worthless/confusing labels
<smiffel> some gtk apps in kde dont use the selected widget/style, they use gtk default. Others use gtk-oxygen. ideas?
<jmichaelx> smiffel: gtk2 apps are following your settings, gtk3 apps are not
<jmichaelx> smiffel: that also puzzled me at first
<smiffel> bad because evolution looks ugly :(
<jmichaelx> smiffel: there may be something that can be done about that, but i am not sure what
<smiffel> in mandriva it worked well
<smiffel> another flaw, when i install google earth, there is no icon in the menu
<jmichaelx> smiffel: probably only because the version of mandriva you were using did not yet incorporate any gtk3 apps
<smiffel> jmichaelx: perhaps, 2010.2 didnt want to use 2011.0
<jmichaelx> smiffel: that issue was not present in the previous version of kubuntu, either
<smiffel> correct, I use 10.04 on my Laptop, everything fine
<smiffel> any way to manually change single icons like in earlier times?
<jmichaelx> smiffel: yea, that has not changed, as far as i know
<smiffel> i can't right click icon and change it on the panel
<smiffel> i ask because google earth didnt install with icon, at least i dont see an icon
<Daskreech> In Unity where is the notification manager?
<jmichaelx> the center panel in amarok is using a really small font (in a wikipedia article, for example)... would anyone here know how adjust these fonts?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: MIght be able to stretch it with the size of the area?
<phoenix_firebrd> how do i use postgresql as my akonadi backend?
<Daskreech> Edit akonadiserverrc I'd guess
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: does not seem to work... this font is miniscule
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: hmm Boo
<SIR_Taco> I know it's Halloween and all...but "Boo" should be "BOO!"
<well_laid_lawn> boo
<SIR_Taco> no no... "BOO!"
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<SIR_Taco> If only there were Braaaaaains around here :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix drops SIR_Taco into a pit of dead bodies
<SIR_Taco> if I were a zombie... that would be good :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> SIR_Taco:  i'm disposing of zombies
<TheEvilPhoenix> zombies are technically dead
<TheEvilPhoenix> so...
 * TheEvilPhoenix lowers in the nuclear explosive device
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol no i kid
<TheEvilPhoenix> but seriously, that would end a zombie invasion
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/invasion/apocalypse/
<SIR_Taco> I live 200 kms from a nuclear power plant... you think that might be the cause?! haha
<TheEvilPhoenix> nuclear power plant != thermonuclear explosion
<SIR_Taco> ah, but what if it was just a goverment cover story that it was a nuclear power plant and it really wasnt?
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: You would be a great defense general
<Daskreech> We are under attack!
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  no i wouldnt.  give me a nuke, and everyone dies.
<Daskreech>  Well kill everyoen on our side. Lets see how they will start a war then!
<TheEvilPhoenix> just out of my paranoia
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix believes there are terrorists around every corner
<TheEvilPhoenix> anyways...
<SIR_Taco> The zombie hockey stick weilding Canadians are coming.... you've been warned...
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic | TheEvilPhoenix
<ubottu> TheEvilPhoenix, please see my private message
<TheEvilPhoenix> no
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> umode +g for the win
<SIR_Taco> yea sorry... this has been way off topic haha
<semitones> of the top of y'all's heads, what are the main shortcuts that use the super key?
<Daskreech> semitones: in KDE?
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> Super+Q ?
<semitones> Daskreech: what does it do?
<Daskreech> semitones: manages Activities
<semitones> what is this activity business?
<Daskreech> it's like a collection of settings and applications that are kept together
<Daskreech> so if you are doing photo work you can set up your Desktop to have Folderviews for your Photos Directories and it opens Digikam and GIMP
<Daskreech> Then any time you want to work on your photos you jsut start the Photo Activity and you have all your things setup
<Daskreech> When you are done for the night stop it and those go away
<skomorokh> the oneiric dvd's boot menu doesn't have gparted and memtest listed in grub. is there a hidden way to get at them or it really can't book into those tools?
<mase_work> skomorokh: was gparted in the previous version of ubuntu's boot menu ?
<skomorokh> i have no idea.
<skomorokh> installed a while ago
<skomorokh> memtest is most important at the moment.. guess i could just burn it but i was pretty sure there'd be a way with this
<mase_work> well i thought memtest was available
<mase_work> but i've never seen gparted as part of the boot menu
<skomorokh> there was a "repair" optiont that wasn't, normal install and advanced install... repair and advanced didn't seem to have a way to load memtest
<yuqiqi> 请问怎么安装kubuntu ati驱动
<Unit193> !cn | yuqiqi
<ubottu> yuqiqi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<semitones> what is the system clock called in kubuntu? I just realized it's not on my taskbar anymore
<semitones> Daskreech: that's pretty cool about activities -- I'll have to set some up someday
<Daskreech> semitones: There are loads of clocks
<semitones> what's the default one on the taskbar called? I just want the old one back
<Daskreech> semitones: You can filter applets by time so that should be easy to find
<semitones> i can see the date and time ones
<semitones> but not how to add it to the bar -- dragging does not work. maybe they are only desktop ones
<semitones> oh hang on
<semitones> i only have to click on it
<semitones> man
<semitones> i wish this DE behaved consistently :P
<mase_work> it will eventually, it's harder to achieve since the people making each plasmoid / program are different
<mase_work> it's not like gnome where there is a small tight group of people directing the flow
<mase_work> but on the plus side it means you get more powerful features quicker
<Daskreech> semitones: Yeah it's fiddly at times :0/
<semitones> it is still good though -- i really like how it looks and feels much better than gnome
<Daskreech> semitones: quite a bit :)
<dijonyummy> i edited an app by right clicking laucher, filled in info for it and saved it in the app launcher menu. but it doesnt show up in the proper group. i later reopen the menu editor and look for it and its not there. i try again and save it but it never really "saves". this is kde in 11.10
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> How do you change the kdm background image? Systemsettings says you can't do that when using a theme, but I removed them all.
<MondoBizarro> cousin_luigi: I am using the german version, but I think in in english it should be: Systemsettings -> KDM -> General -> Checkbox: using Desgin, or so on..
<cousin_luigi> MondoBizarro: great, thank:)
<cousin_luigi> thanks*
<cousin_luigi> MondoBizarro: what about the background shown right after login?
<cousin_luigi> (which, incidentally, is the same picture by default)
<MondoBizarro> cousin_luigi: i must search i bit, i believe the login is configured at an other point in systemsettings...
<MondoBizarro> cousin_luigi: Systemsettings -> Workspace Appearance -> Spash Screen
<cousin_luigi> MondoBizarro: thanks!
<jemand> Hi all, after upgrading to Kmail 2 my trash bin has just disapeared. ;-(
<jemand> any ideas?
<brettw> Hi All.   I just applied some updates and broke kdm.  I do not see KDE as an option. What is it that causes KDM to have KDE or plasma as an option?  I'm on oneiric.
<brettw> I do see in muon package manager that kde still seems to be installed.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Wizard> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Wizard
<Treibholz> can I synchronize the kde-configuration between computers?
<Treibholz> so when configure an option on my workstation, I don't have to do it on my Notebook.
<Euathlus> Hi, can i use HDMI on an netbook with Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Euathlus, I would think so
<Euathlus> is kubuntu the best choise for an netbook?
<Wizard> Euathlus: I use it on a netbook
<Wizard> so far so good
<BluesKaj> Euathlus, lots of ppl use kubuntu very successfully on netbooks..."best" is always a matter of taste and preference
<Wizard> like Torvalds would say: I realy, realy like it
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> BluesKaj is right
<Euathlus> with amd or intel? i wonder who has better linu support intel atom or amd C or E Series
<Euathlus> Wizard
<Wizard> dunno, both are x86 crap
<Guest18424> I have I have a panel I added that seems to pop up where ever it wants to on the desktop when using various applications, or even on restart.
<Guest18424> I'm guessing that this isn't normal
<phoenix_firebrd> I need to change the akonadi backend from mysql to postgresql
<phoenix_firebrd> need a kde frontend to manage postgresql
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, do some research , that's rather specialized question . much more than normal
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i am meddling and googling about this for the past 2 days, no progress, i am continuing the search
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: i don't think there's any, at least not anything powerful and mature. personally, i use phppgadmin
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: are you using akonadi?
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: not really. i don't use my KDE desktop for PIM stuff
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: i need it only to backup and restore my kjots notes in a proper way
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: the "proper" way to backup pg databases is documented in their (fine, IMHO) manual
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: postgresql is not working for me right now
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: i am now trying to find the problem in msql restore and backup
<Wizard> postgre had some nice ui tool
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: any kde frontend?
<Wizard> it was written with wx
<Wizard> also, there was some qt db tool, more for developers, but I think it had support for postgre
<Wizard> also, SquirrelSQL is quite nice, I use it daily at work
<Wizard> depends what kind of tool you need
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: i found that there is a bug in the akonadi backup restore tool
<Wizard> ah, and you want to dump db?
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=96285
<Wizard> ok, I have other problem: I'm looking for Kubuntu for PPC :>
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: ppc?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Wizard:  whats PPC?
<TheEvilPhoenix> PowerPC?
<Wizard> PowerPC
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<TheEvilPhoenix> Wizard:  for future reference, PowerPC is *not* usually abbreviated as PPC
<TheEvilPhoenix> its usually called just PowerPC
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> strange
<Wizard> most of linux distros use ppc abbrevation
<Wizard> ah! "More ports (unsupported!)" sounds like I'm home
<Wizard> (yes, unsupported is the keyword, scr*w you, Apple!)
<Bortune> Need help finding my desktop. My 2 yo decided to punch keys on keyboard and somehow changed my customized desktop to the standard kubuntu 11.04. Ibelieve the old one is still there somewhere, i just can't get to it. I rebooted and it loaded the new(old) desktop but kontact said there is another instance running on another desktop, so..... how do I revert to my custom desktop? thanks
<Wizard> Bortune: o_O
<Bortune> yea!?!
<Wizard> amazing, I don't even have an idea what might have happen
<Wizard> maybe you logged in as another user? guest or something?
<Bortune> so after rebooting, my firefox windows reloaded. when i clicked them it took me to my old desktop. but when i clicked on quassel, it took me back to the default desktop and I cant find my open firefox anymore
<Bortune> same loggin. I am totally confused and puzzled as to how she can find these "shortcuts"!
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> maybe it enabled activities or something
<Wizard> does anybody have any idea?
<Bortune> obviously there is another desktop instance running, just dont know how to revert to the other one
<Bortune> it isnt the virtual desktops. what else could it be?
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> ps ax | grep plasma | grep -v grep | wc -l
<Wizard> paste it on console
<BluesKaj> Bortune, do you have different widgets activated for different desktops in sys settings>workspce behaviour>virtualdesktops ?
<Bortune> BluesKaj: lemmi check
<Bortune> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> Bortune, maybe previous sessions were saved and that's what you're seeing when you suse differnt desktops with different apps...just guessing
<BluesKaj> suse=use ..oops :)
<Bortune> :)
<Bortune> i dont Suse!
<Bortune> :P
<BluesKaj> neither do I
<Bortune> the weird thing is, when i clicked on firefox in panel it took me to my old settings, then i came back to IRC and the old desktop is back
<Bortune> now the firefox in panel is no longer there, so I think it is another instance, I just dont know how to switch back to it
<BluesKaj> yeah , i had that happen along time ago , can't recall what fixed it tho
<BluesKaj> Bortune, try desktop settings > layout, right click on the panel
<BluesKaj> err the desktop rather
<reuabreliz> Hello guys! Can someone help me with the kubuntu installation?
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go ...stuff to do
<Bortune> BluesKaj: thank you
<Bortune> Wizard: can you tell me what that will do?
<reuabreliz> I habe problems with kubuntu installation (Write acess errors). Can someone help?
<Torch> reuabreliz: probably not until you give more details
<Wizard> Bortune: count plasma desktops
<Wizard> you're not familiar with bash scripting, right?
<Bortune> basic knowledge of terminal, thats it Wizard
<Wizard> so, ps ax list processes, grep plasma will look for plasma and print lines containing them, grep -v grep will look for grep and remove lines containing it, wc -l will count the lines
<Wizard> I just wanted to know if you have only one plasma running
<Bortune> ok thanks Wizard. I just found ctrl + f8 can switch back and forth but something is still off
<Bortune> let me check
<Bortune> Wizard: 2
<Wizard> nah
<Wizard> should be one :/
<Bortune> hmm
<Wizard> at least I have one
<Bortune> how did this happen? any ideas
<Wizard> ps ax | grep plasma
<Wizard> paste this somewhere
<Bortune> AHHA, I have an extra activity, think that might be the problem
<Bortune> I know nothing about activities
<Bortune> but meta+q allows me to switch between the two
<Bortune> Wizard: thank you for your time. meta+tab is my saving grace
<Wizard> I don't use activities at all
<Wizard> but that was my first guess ;)
<Wizard> iirc
<Bortune> me either! but apparently my daughter likes them :)
<Wizard> :D
<BarkingFish> Guys, I think we have a problem.
<BarkingFish> I just checked apper to see if I had any updates, and under the legacy section it mentions python-gobject2, which is deprecated
<BarkingFish> So since it's deprecated, i went to remove it, and it wanted to take another 14 packages with it, including apper itself :)
<Wizard> BarkingFish: so, what does that mean?
<Wizard> and what apper is?
<BarkingFish> apper is what replaced kpackagekit in the new version of Kubuntu, Wizard
<krZy> hi.. i just installed oneiric kubuntu, now i need to use my android phone's usb tethering with it I have just no way of getting this to work. Need help.
<BarkingFish> and what it means is, we have a package which sudo apt-get autoremove will take off, but it will also require other packages which we NEED to go at the same time
<Wizard> nah, does autoremove get rid of deprecated packages?
<yofel> BarkingFish: here apper does not depend on python-gobject
<Wizard> strange
<BarkingFish> yofel: Well if I try and take the legacy package off, apper tries to remove itself too
<yofel> why is it legacy btw. ?
<BarkingFish> no idea
<Wizard> I don't see any apper installed o_O
<yofel> Wizard: not installed by default
<BarkingFish> if you open apper, and go to the legacy section, it's in there - python-gobject-2: deprecated static Python bindings for the GObject library
<Wizard> ah
 * yofel goes installing apper
<Wizard> can Google Docs open iWork files?
<BarkingFish> but if you click to remove it, and then apply your pending changes, it comes up with this, yofel:
<BarkingFish> http://i42.tinypic.com/hrla9w.jpg
<yofel> BarkingFish: ah, legacy is what dpkg calls oldlibs - just because they're old doesn't mean nothing uses them
<BarkingFish> ah
<Quintasan> Wizard: How would we know? Ask google support :P
<Wizard> Quintasan: very funny
<Wizard> your answers are allways pretty useful ;P
<Quintasan> I suggest that you try it and report a bug to Google if you belive it's needed
<BarkingFish> yofel - i was confused because of people calling Kpackagekit "legacy" when i was asking about resurrecting it a while ago - it gave me the impression that legacy = deprecated = not used anymore
<yofel> you're not supposed to use it anymore, but you 'can'
<yofel> and they're used by packages that simply weren't updated to not use them
<yofel> obsolete would probably be a better name for kpackagekit
<BarkingFish> i've always had the same complaint with terminology, yofel - it helps if everyone uses the same words to mean the same things :)
<genii-around> !info mol
<ubottu> Package mol does not exist in oneiric
<genii-around> Hm
<BarkingFish> to me, legacy means "in the past, old, antiquated" - obsolete means "dead, history, gone, never coming back"
 * yofel agrees
<SaEeDIRHA> hello, i am new to kubuntu, can you tell me how can i add My Computer and trash bin icon on desktop?
<mfraz74> Waste bin - click on the icon in the top right corner, select add widgets and then drag the waste bin icon to wherever you want it
<SaEeDIRHA> mfraz74, how about "My Computer" icon ?
<mfraz74> where do you want the "my computer" icon to point to?
<SaEeDIRHA> since its weird  that in kubuntu , the desktop is the home folder but not desktop folder
<SaEeDIRHA> /home/saeed/
<rork> SaEeDIRHA: go to the menu, drag "Dolphin" to the desktop, rename it to "My computer"
<SaEeDIRHA> also the icons are too big , is there any way to make them smaller ?
<yofel> SaEeDIRHA: what do you mean by 'that in kubuntu, the desktop is the said folder but not desktop folder' ? By default the KDE desktop is a set of widgets - not any folder
<mfraz74> are you using the desktop view or folder view?
<SaEeDIRHA> mfraz74, yofel , i have changed the folder view to specific folder and , my desktop view shows items in my desktop folder
<yofel> so it's now set to what you want?
<mfraz74> SaEeDIRHA: if you right click and select folder view settings, there is a slider where you can change the icon view
<SaEeDIRHA> mfraz74, i used to work with ubuntu in gnome desktop, KDE is way different :D feel like i am lost :D
<mfraz74> SaEeDIRHA: I'm the other way round - I've always used KDE since moving over to Linux, Gnome seemed odd to me
<SaEeDIRHA> mfraz74, i have been learning to Qt programming these days , thats why i decided to migrate to KDE desktop :)
<SaEeDIRHA> and please excuse me if i ask very naive questions
<SaEeDIRHA> learning C++ Qt*
<yofel> you're not the only one - so don't worry about that :)
<SaEeDIRHA> still cannot find how to change icons size , they are too big on my desktop
<mfraz74> have you gone to the settings window?
<SaEeDIRHA> and what is that + sing on files when you move your cursor over them ?
<SaEeDIRHA> mfraz74, where is that ?
<SaEeDIRHA> mfraz74, Folder view settings ?
<SaEeDIRHA> mfraz74, ok got it , tnx :)
<SaEeDIRHA> what is that + sign over files when you move the mouse cursor over them ?
<yofel> SaEeDIRHA: select the file - you'll notice it's marked when you click on the +, and the + changes into a -
<SaEeDIRHA> yofel, correct , but what is that for ?
<yofel> selecting files? Like you would do by single-clicking on them in gnome
<yofel> as single-click in kde will OPEN the file
<SaEeDIRHA> yofel, ahhh , i see :)
<yofel> by default at lesat
<yofel> *least
<SaEeDIRHA> i managed to resize icons for files , but i the icon for waste bin which is a widget doesnt change
<SaEeDIRHA> its still too big
<yofel> SaEeDIRHA: go onto the widget, a small panel will slide out - dragging the topmost button  will change the widget size
<SaEeDIRHA> yofel, i can click on it , but it doesnt change any thing , when i drag it and move the mouse nothing happens either
<yofel> meh, you can make that widget only larger, not smaller for some reason...
<SaEeDIRHA> yofel, i see
<SaEeDIRHA> thank you
<SaEeDIRHA> how is it possible to add network location to Dolphin sidebar when they are mounted ?
<SaEeDIRHA> this automatically happens when you mount network drives to /media/ location
<skomorokh> anyone know a good guide to installing oneiric with dmcrypt?
<serenity> hi there
<serenity> on certain websites firefox causes Xorg to eat up 100% of my cpu. This also happens with a add-ons disabled
<serenity> *all
<genii-around> serenity: Do you have the Adobe flash plugin, or one of the free ones?
<serenity> genii-around: these pages are non-flash
<genii-around> serenity: Ah. Often Adobe's npviewer.bin occupies the cpu. Are you certain there are no ads on the pages which are using it?
<genii-around> ( the top command would show npviewer.bin as using a lot of resources )
<alessagiar> ciao...
<serenity> genii-around: i am. One of this pages is my owncloud installation ;)
<rork> ciao alessagiar, do you need help in italian?
<genii-around> serenity: If you go to Tools...Add-Ons... Plugins .... you can selectively disable those as well, then to try refreshing the page and see if one of those is the issue
<serenity> genii-around: no change
<genii-around> serenity: Which video driver does your (k)ubuntu use?
<serenity> genii-around: nvidia prop.
<incorrect> would i find kde4 too heavy on my 1gb atom netbook?
<serenity> test it, in oneiric there is a package called kubuntu-low-fat-settings which reduces the cpu/ram usage
<serenity> genii-around: 173.14.30
<incorrect> i think i should upgrade to 2gb
<genii-around> serenity: Have you considered replacing it with nvidia-current ?
<serenity> genii-around: this is the version which was installed via nvidia-current
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<serenity> oh
<serenity> i might be wrong
<serenity> *installing*
<incorrect> should i install kubuntu-full or -netbook?
<incorrect> oh i will just do full
<lnostdal> hum, slightly annoying how some trivial conflicts in the libreoffice ppa can "lock out" the user from updating the rest of his system
<lnostdal> ( http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3119100.0 )
<genii-around> incorrect: You can always add the netbook desktop layout later by installing plasma-netbook
<incorrect> thanks
<genii-around> lnostdal: Yes, you should give the owner or team responsible for the PPA proper heck
<incorrect> i've not tried kde4 since 4.0
<serenity> incorrect: a lot happend, believe me
<NJL> how can I make more than one VPN connection show up on the left (connected side) of the widget when they're connected with the networkmanager
<Daskreech> Whoohoo! Equalizer in Dragon Player :)
<incorrect> how do i enable the low-fat mode?
<claydoh> incorrect: install the package kubuntu-low-fat-settings but it will change the look and feel a bit as well as turn off the autostart of a number of potentially useful things
<claydoh> but if you havea low spec or really old system it is good
<claydoh> if you dont like, just uninstall it and reboot
<incorrect> well i will go back to xubuntu
<incorrect> shame it is so heavy
<oriol> hola?
<oriol> owo
<oriol> hello?
<oriol> hello?
<Jilly> anyone know how to run muon as root?  It's in the kde menus....it wants to install updates...but it never asks for my password and then complains that it can't update.
<lethu> Jilly, try $ sudo muon
<Jilly> lethu, ok...I guess I'll just try that.
<m0llusk> muon should automatically pop up a password panel and authorize itself--it sounds like something is going wrong
<Jilly> m0llusk, that's what I figured.
<Jilly> when I try to sudo muon, it says kdecache-ariel is owned by uid 1001 instead of uid 0.
<yofel> Jilly: check if polkit-kde-1 is installed
<yofel> bah, just missed him
<dijonyummy> i edited an app by right clicking laucher, filled in info for it and saved it in the app launcher menu. but it doesnt show up in the proper group. i later reopen the menu editor and look for it and its not there. i try again and save it but it never really "saves". this is kde in 11.10
<natman> hi, I just checked to see if there are any updates to get, it told me 80 are availible!! i had a look, most of them are just stuff i dont have installed to start with, eg. abiword, 3d chess, adept....etc
<natman> why are these on my update list?
<natman> ok maybe my mistake, I just checked again, its not 80 and they are normal, it was Muon giving me a weird list - mmmm im still not in love with Muon!! :(
<Gimpster1991> hello?
<Gimpster1991> this is my first time using irc is there anyone outthere to show me the ropes?
<natman> hi Gimpster1991
<Gimpster1991> Hi!
<natman> how are you? i take it your using Kubuntu? hows it running for you?
<Gimpster1991> Love it! the gui is way sexier than ubuntu... :)
<natman> btw to highlight a message, just type the users name, ( first few letters, then "tab" will auto fill the name
<natman> wanna give it a try?
<Gimpster1991> sure
<Gimpster1991> natman: ohh thats cool
<natman> lol awesome! and yes much sexier!
<natman> afraid, you have seen the extend of my IRC knowledge :D
<Gimpster1991> natman: havent been on the linux side for very long work intales being with :(( windows
<Gimpster1991> natman: just got 11.10 loaded last night
<natman> ahh im the same, its all outlook and other crap, my laptop at home is pure Tux :)
<natman> 11.10 is nice! i really like it so far, but Muon the package manager is giving some small issues, doesnt tell me when there is an update availible
<Gimpster1991> natman: nice! i have a netbook with win7, winxp, and ubuntu but i think i will change it to kubuntu
<Gimpster1991> hmmm
<Gimpster1991> natman: i had trouble upgrading to 11.10
<natman> ya, i used to run but U and Kubuntu, was way to confusing, so i stepped over to KDE and never looked back
<Gimpster1991> natman: but so far no issues
<Gimpster1991> natman: ?? stepped over? KDE?
<natman> aww sorry to hear, i think a fresh install is always safer, but it means more reinstalling
<Gimpster1991> natman: help!  LOL
<natman> ahh just mean i stepped over to the KDE camp, i.e i like KDE
<Gimpster1991> natman: true but sometimes no alt
<Gimpster1991> natman: i have no exp with KDE only bn using for a week or less
<natman> cool, working ok so far?
<Gimpster1991> natman: yes, I am in school for CIS but mostly win stuff, really want to learn more about this!
<natman> whats CIS?
<Gimpster1991> natman: sorry Comupter Info Sys
<natman> btw since it seems to be only us, there is no need to highligh - but its up to you
<natman> ahh cool,
<Gimpster1991> cool with me  LOL
<Gimpster1991> ive never been on an IRC b4
<natman> i work in a university, so lots of academic stuff is linux based
<natman> your fine
<Gimpster1991> tried on windows but didnt wanna pay $50
<Gimpster1991> do you mind if I ask what university?
<natman> lol, use KIRC, its free opensource one for windows :D
<natman> there is always an open source option!
<Gimpster1991> :) i think i will stay here LOL
<Gimpster1991> yes this is true
<natman> sorry its called " kvirc"
<Gimpster1991> we were talking in class about how opensource is becoming more popular than not
<natman> ya, but its weird, linux is still only like 1% of the pc market :( its very popular for everything else
<Gimpster1991> yea win still has the nitch for people that arnt good with computers
<natman> its a pity, certains thins in windows are nicer, eg firefox does look pretty!
<Gimpster1991> LOL well IE9 is a remake of FireFox! the gui is almost the exact same
<natman> lol
<Gimpster1991> and from what I have seen about Win8 its geared more for touchscreen computers
<natman> but must admit, im still a dual boot laptop, i find the hdmi out works perfect in win, not so much in linux
<Gimpster1991> hmmmm dont have a puter with hdmi  LOL
<mas> i saw the same with win8 , great for touch screens and tablets
<natman> yup were all tablet crazy these days i guess - ill wait till its a flexible e ink screen!
<natman> hi mas
<Gimpster1991> LOL
<mas> hey natman
<Gimpster1991> hi mas
<Gimpster1991> well as long as there are win pc about I will have job security LOL
<mas> hey Gimpster1991
<Gimpster1991> hello
<natman> :) well i dont think you have anything to worry about in the near term, i will admit Win 7 is quite good, but still prefer KDE
<Gimpster1991> yes I agree
<Gimpster1991> I still like and use XP but win7 has about 3 more features I like
<Gimpster1991> and I am feeling the conversion to KDE..... LOL
<natman> lol
<Gimpster1991> I just need to get used to the commands
<natman> like terminal commands?
<Gimpster1991> yea
<Gimpster1991> they are a bit diff than dos
<natman> well i use http://www.amazon.co.uk/Linux-Phrasebook-Scott-Granneman/dp/0672328380/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320185901&sr=8-1
<natman> i really find it handy and easy to follow, lots of simple examples
<Gimpster1991> sweet! thank you
<natman> well its tea+toast time!!, been nice chatting, have fun with Kubuntu!!
<natman> maybe chat again, cya
<natman> night
<Gimpster1991> laters
<mas> bye ya
<IEatKawFish> Is there a way to mute my laptop speaker while leaving the headphones untouched?
#kubuntu 2011-11-02
<Guest88835> Bonjour
<well_laid_lawn> Guest88835: if you need a french channel
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest88835> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TheEvilPhoenix> is there a reason this was issued twice?
<LNXiu> hi
<mase_work> hi
<SaleLLama> hiya, i'm having some issues upgrading to 11.10
<SaleLLama> er
<SaleLLama> actually its in upgrading kernel to 3000
<SaleLLama> the issue is that apt is not installing it as far as i can tell
<sebsebseb> hi
<mase_work> hi sebsebseb
<SaleLLama> uname and grub shows i have kernel 2.6.38-8-generic, in apt / software manager it shows a 32kb package called linux-image-generic which  is v 3.00.12.14, and another that is 2.6.38-8.42 installed
<SaleLLama> does this mean i have the latest kernel or not, the larger 3.00 package is not installing
<mase_work> uname will show you the running kernel
<SaleLLama> right
<mase_work> grub will show you which kernel is set to be your next booting kernel
<SaleLLama> yes
<mase_work> if apt is having trouble installing a new kernel it will tell you why
<SaleLLama> 3.00 does not show in this list
<SaleLLama> in grub
<mase_work> well grub won't be updated till the new kernel is installed
<SaleLLama> i agree
<SaleLLama> this is the issue, kernel is not instalilng
<mase_work> right so that is the problem you need to fix
<SaleLLama> right which is why i'm here :)
<SaleLLama> it gives no error message
<mase_work> how do you know it's not installing then ?
<mase_work> how are you trying to install it ?
<SaleLLama> because its not appearing in grub, not running, and the other 3.0.00(not 32kb one) are not showing as installed in package manager (apper)
<SaleLLama> i've tried through apt-get as well as apper
<mase_work> right but what is the command that you  are issuing to have it install ?
<SaleLLama> sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<mase_work> and what does it output ?
<mase_work> can you pastebin it some where
<SaleLLama> https://gist.github.com/3323a634f5c818e9227a
<mase_work> SaleLLama: it's already installed
<SaleLLama> mase_work tehre is a 145.3MB 3.0.0.12-generic package which does not install after this
<SaleLLama> the 143MB 2.6.38-8 remains
<mase_work> what do you mean does not install...it's been installed
<mase_work> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<SaleLLama> https://gist.github.com/289002e16bf3843f3f0d
<mase_work> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic                                3.0.0-12.20
<SaleLLama> why it doesn't replace then
<SaleLLama> why does this not appear in grub and load then mase_work ?
<mase_work> perhaps that package it's self doesn't issue grub-update
<mase_work> it may be in the linux-image metapackage
<mase_work> i am not a packaging expert so i am unsure why grub hasn't been updated but the kernel it's self looks like it's been installed
<mase_work> you should have the image in /boot
<mase_work> and modules in /lib/modules
<SaleLLama> yes it appears there
<SaleLLama> so i manually update grub then
<mase_work> well you should update the config file and run grub-update
<SaleLLama> mmk
<SaleLLama> i ran update-grub
<SaleLLama> found kernel and updated menu.list
<SaleLLama> i will reboot now ye?
<mase_work> sure. i don't know what your end game is so it's up to you
<SaleLLama> what do you mean end game
<mase_work> i'm not sure what you are trying to achieve.
<SaleLLama> trying to update kernel :X
<mase_work> do-release-upgrade should install that for you
<mase_work> if you are moving to 11.10
<SaleLLama> i thought i had moved to 11.10 which would use kernel 3000 etc
<SaleLLama> but this was not the case apparently
<mase_work> it does, and it's likely that your upgrade failed for some reason
<SaleLLama> when i re check for updates and what not it says everything is up to date
<SaleLLama> it really scratched my head
<mase_work> k
<adam___> test
<Linkmaster> I'm having a problem installing the 11.10 32bit kubuntu onto a thinkpad x120e computer. I can get through the installer, and probably around halfway through when the monitor turns black, and the only way to get it back is a hard reset. what do I do?
<genii-around> Linkmaster: When this happens do the three lights on  the keyboard all keep blinking together ?
<Linkmaster> genii-around: this computer doesn't have three lights on the keyboard, but the power light remains on
<genii-around> Linkmaster: When this happens does the hard drive light keep blinking as if there is activity or just stay dark?
<Linkmaster> genii-around: there isn't a harddrive light either D: There is only a "turned on" light, a "turned on/you have power" light, and a "its suspended" light. thats it
<Linkmaster> but, the harddrive does get quiet sounding
<genii-around> Linkmaster: Before the point where it goes dark, perhaps in console to try: sudo xset -dpms     ... this will turn off the monitor's power saving/blanking
<Linkmaster> hmm...worth a shot
<Linkmaster> let me set everything up, se what it does genii-around
<genii-around> OK
<genii-around> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<Linkmaster> genii-around: I've got a different problem now...my computer that allows me to change my USB installer between disks isn't working
<rizz> hello, could some one help me enable the wireless on my laptop?
<LINKSWORD2> Ugh. NickServ keeps bothering me until I identify. Too bad I can't back up my auto-identify certificate.
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way I can tell if I don't have a needed driver?
<LINKSWORD2> help!
<LINKSWORD2> I've got no sound at all.
<vehemoth> have you tried unmuting every channel?|
<LINKSWORD2> Yes
<vehemoth> now, any ideas if I can have a window that minimizees when focus is lost, or only takes focus when clicked on on the bar down the bottom
<vehemoth> LINKSWORD2: what's your sound system look like?
<LINKSWORD2> What's the name of the audio program that KDE starts?
<vehemoth> I would tell you but I can't currently access my menu :)
<LINKSWORD2> Nothing too fancy. Just a speaker and a power switch.
<vehemoth> I meant, sound card? usb? etc.
<LINKSWORD2> Built in on the motherboard.
<LINKSWORD2> And I found the problem now. The plug wasn't all the way in.
 * LINKSWORD2 facepalms.*
<vehemoth> well I got my menu back
<LINKSWORD2> Cool. Anything else you need help with?
<vehemoth> well, if you can help me with minimizing a window wwhen it looses focus I'll be happy :)
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not really sure what you mean.
<vehemoth> nah, don't worry. It's an odd project that few have been able to help with. And I'll probably learn more struggling for now :)
<vehemoth> trying to use the kde menu outside of kde
<erinaceus> HI, im trying to mount an ftp location automatically via curlftp, but i have '/' in my password so when i specify: user:**/**@myserver it fails since it thinks the / are a special character. Is there an easy way to fix this?
<well_laid_lawn> erinaceus: can you escape iut with a \ ?
<erinaceus> well_laid_lawn: Nope, just tried that, putting it in " ' " doesnt work either
<well_laid_lawn> ok. might be easier to make a sane password without the /
<erinaceus> *sigh* thats what i feared. Thanks anyways
<sdfds> hello im in a hype trouble. I tried upgrading 10.04 to 10.10 and it got code 1 error. Now i cannot login to my os. Burned to cd and usb newest 11.10. Checked bios boot priorities.Now all i get is disk boot failure... so usb kubuntu and cd kubuntu doesnt load to install new os..
<sdfds> cmon guys.. maybe i have missed something to check.. im really screwed
<Inadaptado> Morning. My time to ask. Is anyone else experiencing difficulties to connect to certain wifi points?
<Mamarok> Inadaptado: could you be a tad more specific?
<Aprendiz> hi all
<Aprendiz> how can I set up ldap for kde
<Aprendiz> I have configure in kontact but I need to import the contacts
<Inadaptado> Of course. Thing is, I've noticed my laptop sometimes has problems to connect to a wifi whereas my girlfriend does not. Also, if I change to Windows (I have a dual boot) it also seems to work better
<Aprendiz> I only want to set up to query contacts for kmail ...
<Inadaptado> My guess is it has something to do with which routers it tries to connect to. My landlord has recently changed ours and now I have more problems than before
<Mamarok> Inadaptado: does it use an encryption?
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: you want to retrieve contacts from an LDAP server?
<Inadaptado> You mean password-protected, as opposed to open wifi?
<Mamarok> Inadaptado: WiFi is just a generic term for a wireless access, it can be open or encrypted
<Inadaptado> I get that, I wasn't sure if you meant average password protection or something more sophisticated. If it is the first, then yes
<Mamarok> I experience problems with networks that are encrypted only if they have a weak signal, then I have to retype the password, but in general it connects well, using a Lenovo x220 with Kubuntu 11.10
<Mamarok> and I haven seen any difference in Windows either. Do you get any messages?
<sdfds> can someone help me? :(
<Aprendiz> Mamarok: yes
<Inadaptado> That's pretty much my issue, whenever the signal is weak it disconnects too often. Thing is, I have read complains about KDE's networking before, so I am not sure if it is a software issue or just our new routers are worthless
<Inadaptado> sdfds: We can try. What's your issue?
<Aprendiz> I have configure but it looks like I need to import, I only want to use for retrieve the information in real time
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: AFAIK you must add the ressource to Akonadi
<Aprendiz> in thunderbird if I configure ldap when I write a new mail I can use mails from ldap and I want to do the same in kmail
<Aprendiz> I though if I configure in kontact I could use for all kde
<sdfds> inadaptado sorry i wasnt in the mood to write a decent nickname
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: well, thunbderbird is not KDE
<sdfds> hello im in a hype trouble. I tried upgrading 10.04 to 10.10 and it got code 1 error. Now i cannot login to my os. Burned to cd and usb newest 11.10. Checked bios boot priorities.Now all i get is disk boot failure... so usb kubuntu and cd kubuntu doesnt load to install new os..
<sdfds> swaped different cdrom.. same problem. tried usb and cd on notebook.works like charm.
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: only if the other KDE application also uses Akonadi
<Aprendiz> Mamarok: I think kmail use akonadi, don't I=
<Inadaptado> sdfds: Sorry, well beyond my paygrade. Nonetheless, one question, have you put usb / cd on top of boot list?
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: yes, of course
<Aprendiz> Mamarok: in akonadi, where can I configure ldap?
<Inadaptado> This is very, very annoying
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: if you configured it in Kmail already nit should already be there, now you just need to add the contacts ressources
<Mamarok> it*
<sdfds> inadaptado yes i tried booting from usb, cdrom.. i can see the pc tries to load from them but then fails for some unknown reason.And im still angry about kubuntu uprade error failure.Maybe its because of that i cannot boot
<Inadaptado> Probably won't do nothing, but, have you tried putting your hard drive on top of the boot list and trying to install selecting the device?
<Inadaptado> won't do anything*
<sdfds> inadaptado i completely removed cdrom and hdd and it still tells me disc boot failure.. i think that mobo is broken or something is not right.The only not tested thing is to take that hdd and install kubuntu from different pc but i cant do that yet.Have no permission from my boss.
<kbroulik> how can I create a user without a password? dont question this decision, I did not make it. But Kubuntu does not allow me to; I can however make KDM allow me to login without password although when doing User Switching (which is commonly practised there) it still asks for the password
<Inadaptado> sdfds: I see. Then I can't help you any further, sorry, hope someone here has more answeres
<Aprendiz> Mamarok: I have configured in kontact but doesn't work, I need to import, but I don't want to import, only retrieve
<fayaz> hi! how do i forward incoming requests to a port (say 80) to a different port (say 8000)?
<Ripp__> How do I create an icon in my favorites for a command line program?
<fayaz> Ripp__: create a launcher for it first
<Ripp__> How do I do that?
<Ripp__> I can probably google it, nm
<Ripp__> thanks
<fayaz> Ripp__: just create a new "Link to application" from your dolphin or konqueror
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: I wilol try to set it up myself, didn't try that
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: you might want to search and ask in http://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=20
<Aprendiz> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: you are welcome, sorry I couldn't help more
<Aprendiz> Mamarok: I found it, we need to add in kde resources :D
<sdfds> can anyone help wtih kubuntu booting cd or usb?
<Mamarok> Aprendiz: thanks for the inf :)
<delight> i got this strange effect that i can't access github repos no more from behind the proxy with my kubuntu 11.10 box ... it worked fine on 11.04 ... by now i got version 1.7.7.1-1~ppa0  of git ... funny thing is that on osx it still works through the proxy (just updated from 1.7.4 to 1.7.7 both worked fine) ... simple export https_proxy
<delight> any hint on what could be the reason is appreciated ...
<Mamarok> did you check your proxy settings? This has nothing to do with your git version
<delight> Mamarok: exactly i think so too ... as I tryed different git versions ... (the one from kubuntu 11.10 and then the one from the ppa) ... yes proxy is set by -> export https_proxy="ip:port"
<delight> Mamarok: it all worked fine in 11.04 ... stopped workind with the update
<Mamarok> delight: likely something changed in your proxy settings then
<sirfilip> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Thecaptain2000> hi, is there a way to re-install kpackagemanager on kubuntu 11.10?
<yofel> Thecaptain2000: what's kpackagemanager? Do you mean kpackagekit
<yofel> if yes, that's called apper in 11.10 if you want to install it
<Thecaptain2000> yes, I did find the way tho, there is a  package called kpackagekit (no fantasy there :)  )
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000, but why ?
<yofel> there is, but it's only purpose is to install apper
<BluesKaj> it'sclunkier then it's replacement . muon
<BluesKaj> than
<Thecaptain2000> because muon sucks, you try to look, ofr example for mysql or postgres and you won0t find them
<yofel> Thecaptain2000: they show up fine in the package manager
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000,  i recommend synaptic , it's not kde , but in my book it's the best package manager ..an excellent reference even for those of us who prefer to install via cli
<Thecaptain2000> sorry, I just found out there are two muon, the software center and the package manager
<Thecaptain2000> and I had used the Software center before
<Thecaptain2000> why are there two muon?
<Thecaptain2000> ok, the first time I searched on the package manager I did find mysql
<Thecaptain2000> not I can'0t find it
<Thecaptain2000> anymore
<Thecaptain2000> funny enough if you launch the software center then you won't find mysql in the package manager, you close it and re-launch package manager and there it is again
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a problem, i have a notebook and a second screen plugged in. now if i drag a window (which is on the notebook-monitor in the foreground) onto this second screen it suddenly is in the background
<FlashDeluxe> does anybody know this problem?
<BluesKaj> I'm having problems with apps not holding their size and position settings, especially ktorrent, has anyone else experienced this ?
<dpac> hey, my power usage on default kde session is around 30W but on failsafe its 12-15W. Can anyone explain what does  failsafe disable?
<cuznt> samba?
<szal> ?
<dpac> Is anyone active in here?
<Kolia> dpac: such question generally doesn't get any answer
<Kolia> if you have a question, just ask :)
<ArchangelSe7en> what he said ^^^
<dpac> Kolia: I posted a question few hours back, no one replied. So I thought its better to ask before asking.
<Kolia> dpac: nah, just ask again after a reasonable delay :)
<dpac> Anyways, so I had trouble logging in so I renamed my .kde to .kde2 and logged in. Figured it was a problem with opengl, so disabled opengl in .kde2/share/config/kwinrc. Renamed .kde2 back to .kde
<dpac> Now when I login, all my settings are gone
<dpac> kopete accounts
<dpac> everything :(
<ArchangelSe7en> well duh
<ArchangelSe7en> :P
<ArchangelSe7en> just look for conf files of Kopete and return them to your new .kde folde
<ArchangelSe7en> r
<ArchangelSe7en> ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/
<ArchangelSe7en> is where they should be
<dpac> ArchangelSe7en: Thanks.. but any reason where anything went wrong
<dpac> ArchangelSe7en: I mean its technically renaming .kde to .kde2 and back .kde
<ArchangelSe7en> thought you created a new one , did you launch Kopete when your folder was still named .kde2 ?
<dpac> ArchangelSe7en: No.. I've renamed it back to .kde
<eamon> I have a problem with Nepomuk crashing can anyone helo?
<dpac> eamon: I have that same problem too.. Does it happen on booting?
<eamon> Yeah everytime, the message is
<eamon> The name org.kde.NepomukStorage was not provided by any .service files
<dpac> eamon: Same problem.. couldn't figure out how to fix it..
<eamon> I read about deleting the Nepomuk folder in .kde share
<eamon> but it didnt work
<dpac> ArchangelSe7en: I missed one detail. I logged in failsafe mode after renaming .kde to .kde2. Does that change anything?
<eamon> dpac: Is that related to Nepomuk crashing?
<ArchangelSe7en> dpac, I dont think so
<ArchangelSe7en> I guess you'll have to recreate your accounts
<ArchangelSe7en> brb
<k0s> russian chanel
<BarkingFish> k0s: You need a channel in russian?
<BarkingFish> obviously not
<BarkingFish> :P
<szal> heheh
<BarkingFish> some people... you could give them 2 brain cells and they couldn't rub them together and start a fire :)
 * BarkingFish sighs and goes back to fixing his iPAQ
<jmichaelx> amarok 2.4.3 seems to be crashing a lot
<jmichaelx> :-(
<jmichaelx> :/me hates it when amarok crashes a lot
<jmichaelx> oops
<szal> a lot of stuff seems to crash a lot in Oneiric..  Konversation does, the newest Flash player does..
<jmichaelx> yes, konversation is crashing a lot, too
<jmichaelx> i am always wishing for a stable kubuntu, but in my opinion, there never has been one
<jmichaelx> although some have been much less crashy than some others
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> What is the recommended place to set the KDEWM variable?
<koch> Hi
<koch> i NEED HELP
<rork> hi, what do you need help with?
<koch> u know how delete "lock" on kubuntu??
<koch> ??/
<szal> what 'lock'?
<koch> i cant run 2 donwload
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<koch> ok
<koch> i cant download 2 files. because the files #lock# stop it
<Pici> Do you get an error message?
<Pici> Do you mean you're tryin to download something from some website?
<koch> yes
<koch> error messenge said about '/var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<hhirsch> .
<koch> ist compliqued
<szal> lol..  you don't run 2 instances of the pkg manager; if you want to install more than 1 package, just select everything you want to install, and it will be downloaded one after another (or, if your bandwidth permits, you'll get 2 downloads concurrently)
<szal> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<szal> dang
<koch> szal> what dang?
<szal> koch: nothing of interest to you ;)
<koch> ok
<koch> I need a application like 'download manager'
<szal> no, you don't, at least not for package management
<koch> eurk....
<koch> I dnt like use kget
<BarkingFish> koch- are you trying to download packages to install on Kubuntu?
<koch> yes
<BarkingFish> right, we have programs for that already, koch.
<koch> ok
<BarkingFish> There are programs like apper, synaptic and muon which are intended for package installations.
<BarkingFish> You can also install programs over your command line or through a terminal, using  sudo apt-get install   followed by the name of the program you want
<koch> okay..
<BarkingFish> so do you have any of those programs already installed?  They'll be in your [K] menu under System if you have.
<koch> limited
<BarkingFish> what do you mean, limited? You only have one of them?
<koch> yep
<BarkingFish> ok, so which one do you have please?
<BarkingFish> koch, you still with me?
<koch> yess
<koch> :p
<BarkingFish> ok, so which one of the programs I mentioned do you have in your menu please?
<koch> u know how boot a connxion??
<koch> wait
<szal> !arabic | koch, probably helpful
<ubottu> koch, probably helpful: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<koch> i use kubuntu 11.4,... I dnt have another application
<koch> just dafault program
<BarkingFish> koch - if you're on Kubuntu 11.04, you probably have a program called kpackagekit
<koch> szal> ur are arab?/
<szal> koch: no
<koch> barkingFish>>> wait
<koch> yes I have
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> right, well if you open kpackagekit, you should be able to download all your programs through there.  You may need to get some sources for your software, I don't know if they are already set up.
<koch> I have a program kpackagekit
<BarkingFish> And unfortunately, I don't have the time to help you do that.
<koch> ok
<BarkingFish> koch: if you press ALT + F2, and type kpackagekit (or click it in the menu) you'll get the program up and you can go from there.
<koch> ok
<BarkingFish> ok then, I have to go for a while, to get some food and some rest. I will be back in maybe two hours.
<koch> ok
<koch> no problem
<adarshajoisa> the task manager in the panel contains an empty slot sometimes. When a window is open, it's not aligned to the left, but some space is left as if an invisible window is open. is that a bug with the task manager?
<lethu> adarshajoisa, got the same bug
<lethu> but as to if it's a known bug, I don't know yet
<lethu> adarshajoisa, it helps to close all the windows of the active desktop, then reopen them again
<adarshajoisa> lethu: nope, that doesn't work for me. when i open a window after closing everything, the space is still there.
<lethu> adarshajoisa, have you tried switching to another desktop then switching back and trying again?
<lethu> adarshajoisa, it generally works for me
<adarshajoisa> tried that too. doesn't work. it works only if i restart plasma desktop
<lethu> adarshajoisa, it's a known bug
<lethu> adarshajoisa, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8FA1yGM0gA
<adarshajoisa> lethu: ok.. let's hope someone fixes it soon. :)
<lethu> adarshajoisa, yup
 * lethu crosses fingers
<adarshajoisa> lethu: :) removing the task manager and adding a new one to the panel also works, btw
<lethu> adarshajoisa, good to know
<lethu> adarshajoisa, you can also do $ killall plasma-desktop &&﻿ plasma-desktop
<adarshajoisa> lethu: cool! i didn't know the command to restart plasma. I used to logout n login again. :P
<lethu> adarshajoisa, ;)
<Lynoure> Hmm, just realized I don't seem to be able to turn off my bluetooth in Kubuntu on my HP dv6
<Lynoure> the option is there, but it does not stick.
<cousin_luigi> Where can I set the KDEWM variable to have compiz instead of kwin?
<Lynoure> So widget -> Turn off bluetooth   does nothing on my system, neither does widget -> Configure bluetooth -> Adapters -> Powered  (uncheck)
<Lynoure> Does it work for others?
<koch> anyone speak french??
<PasNox> oui.
<PasNox> Hi all
<PasNox> can anyone here can give me the user id and group id for mysql server / service ?
<koch> thnx pasnox..i nedd ur help
<PasNox> just expose your problem. someone will try to help
<yofel> PasNox: from my servers passwd file:
<yofel> mysql:x:118:129:MySQL Server,,,:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false
<PasNox> yofel: strange , i just checked mine, it say 113 / 123 xD
<koch> comment faire pour avoir la totaliter de ma connection
<PasNox> but i assume it's not really important ?
<yofel> shouldn't be, unless you have old files from another system that you might need to chown
<PasNox> koch: first write without mistakesin words, then speak uk, it's an english channel here.
<koch> ok
<PasNox> if u want french, go #kubuntu-fr
<koch> thanks,
<koch> anyone use lubuntu??
<Pici> koch: The folks in #lubuntu do :)
<koch> thanks Pici
<MeanderingCode> why is my task manager making two rows when i've set it to one, allowing only one item per "column", but each item is half-height??
<MeanderingCode> more importantly, how do i remedy this situation? :)
<AndroidLoverInSF> why is it that when i add a kde menu item manually via the editor, i save it. it doesnt show up in the menu, nor the editor, then i include "hidden" items, and i see it, but my menu item is NOT hidden (unchecked). how to have it show up in the menu launcher?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm on 11.10 kde
<AndroidLoverInSF> do i need to logout and back in?
<Wizard> I don't think so
<Wizard> have you checked your menu entry manually?
<AndroidLoverInSF> yes
<Wizard> so, is group set up properly?
<AndroidLoverInSF> its there under my Internet group
<AndroidLoverInSF> have name, no desc, nor commetn. put the command 'java -jar /home/me/.jdownloader/JDownloader.jar', the check boxes are unchecked
<AndroidLoverInSF> i saved it. it said updating system config
<yofel> sounds like kde bug 283579
<ubottu> KDE bug 283579 in general "Every new app is hidden" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283579
<AndroidLoverInSF> then when i go back into the editor, its not there, until i include "hidden" apps. either way it doesnt show up either. why such a mainstream bug? anytime someone adds a menu item?
<AndroidLoverInSF> seems like a pretty important bug, not a weird use case
<AndroidLoverInSF> ubottu: yes seems like that same bug
<ubottu> AndroidLoverInSF: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martin__> heh
<Resistance> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Resistance> good bot :P
<AndroidLoverInSF> such a glaring bug!
<phoenix_firebrd> how can i disable the tooltip message shown  for the taskbar entries
<phoenix_firebrd> for taskmanager entries
<lethu> phoenix_firebrd, >task manager settings
<lethu> phoenix_firebrd, then uncheck "show tooltips"
<phoenix_firebrd> lethu: it worked, thank you
<lethu> phoenix_firebrd, yw
<MeanderingCode> any thoughts on why my task manager is making two rows when i've set it to one, allowing only one item per "column", but each item is half-height??
<lethu> MeanderingCode, try $ killall plasma-desktop &&﻿ plasma-desktop
<lethu> MeanderingCode, if that doesn't work try resizing the task bar a bit
<MeanderingCode> lethu: this is persistant across many reboots :(
<lethu> MeanderingCode, try resizing it then
<MeanderingCode> no luck
<MeanderingCode> it doesn't always happen
<lethu> MeanderingCode, have you tried reverting to default settings?
<lethu> MeanderingCode, you could also reset kde settings, I don't know which part of the .kde folder is responsible of the taskbar
<lethu> tho
<MeanderingCode> the setting isn't changing...it always has the value "1" for max rows...i am pretty leery of resetting kde, lots of customization
<MeanderingCode> well, enough to take too much time
<MeanderingCode> but i could try removing the task manager and adding it again
<lethu> MeanderingCode, removing the task manager then making a new one is known to fix some issues
<MeanderingCode> just did so...it's good right now, i'll find out if it starts happening again
<MeanderingCode> thx
<lethu> MeanderingCode, yw
<welandB> I'm trying to install a package that requires gcc (or cc or cl) and can't seem to get KPackageKit to install it.
<welandB> It's saying check my network connection.
<mohammadetakie> Is there room in Arabic? Please
<szal> !arabic | mohammadetakie
<ubottu> mohammadetakie: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mohammadetakie> Thank you very much
<mohammadetakie> Hello calcmandan
<calcmandan> Hello
<mohammadetakie> How the case?
<calcmandan> Case?
<mohammadetakie> From any country are you from?
<mohammadetakie> Health
<calcmandan> Oh, I am good. And you?
<mohammadetakie> I use the programs for you to translate Sorry
<mohammadetakie> I'm fine and thank God
<mohammadetakie> From any country you are?
<calcmandan> I am in the USA
<mohammadetakie> You are from America?
<calcmandan> Yes california.
<mohammadetakie> USA =  America
<mohammadetakie> I am from Syria
<mohammadetakie> How is Uncle Obama? Hahaha
<mohammadetakie> How health with Obama? Hahaha
<calcmandan> Obama... Not so good.
#kubuntu 2011-11-03
<mohammadetakie> Why Obama is not good?
<mohammadetakie> We love him a lot in Syria for Obama
<mohammadetakie> guilherme Hello
<guilherme> Hey
<calcmandan> Well I don't like him. But then it's easier to like a leader who isn't your own.
<guilherme> What you are doing?
<mohammadetakie> What do you do now?I came here through a system of Ubuntu I do not know What is this Hahaha
<mohammadetakie> Enough about the President of pride that you represent you and has a strong personality and the impact and influence
<mohammadetakie> I am sitting in my computer maintenance and you what do you do? guilherme
<guilherme> I am trying to fix my sever
<mohammadetakie> Otabna many Ubuntu system what to do to take a backup?
<mohammadetakie> guilherme From any country are you from?
<mohammadetakie> sythe Hello
<mohammadetakie> B|tchX Hello
<mohammadetakie> ronnoc_ A beautiful name
<mohammadetakie> mendred Hello
<mendred> Hullo mohammadetakie
<mohammadetakie> Welcome to
<mohammadetakie> mendred  Miss you
<mohammadetakie> Hello all
<mohammadetakie> lethu Hello
<mohammadetakie> Where can I find the Arab Chat
<mohammadetakie> How do I save my god I have a room
<BarkingFish> !arabic | mohammadetakie
<ubottu> mohammadetakie: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mohammadetakie> BarkingFish Yes I am an Arab
<mohammadetakie> BarkingFish Where are you from
<BarkingFish> i kinda guessed, since you were asking for arabic chat :) we do support here though, your best bet is to ask that channel whether they have an offtopic for chat.
<BarkingFish> UK, mohammadetakie
<Pici> there is also ##arabic
<mohammadetakie> Thank you very much
<BarkingFish> cheers Pici - i forgot about that :)
<mohammadetakie> Commanded you how wonderful you understand your language?
<mohammadetakie> Repeatedly tried to save the English language, but very difficult
<mohammadetakie> Now Google will translate well
<mohammadetakie> Something very beautiful Thank you Google
<mohammadetakie> #ubuntu-arabic
 * szal wonders whether we will also get a Qt update come KDE 4.7.3
<SIR_Taco> fixed an odd Nepomuk annoyance... finally... not sure how it came about, but seems the package got missed
<SIR_Taco> if anyone gets the error message "calling the nepomuk storage service failed: The name org.kde.NepomukStorage was not provided by any .service files"... install virtuoso-nepomuk (sudo apt-get install virtuoso-nepomuk    or by your favourite installer)
<szal> SIR_Taco: KMail still fails to fetch the resource collection on startup
<SIR_Taco> szal: is that from the "message indicater"?
<szal> SIR_Taco: no, it's an error msg popping up on top of the KMail window
<SIR_Taco> szal: I do believe that the KDE PIM package that should handle that is still in limbo... if I remember correctly you can get a beta PIM which will deal with it, but I don't know if I'd recommend it
<SIR_Taco> I've been known to be wrong on occassion though... :)
<SIR_Taco> szal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdepim/+bug/857828/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857828 in kdepim (Ubuntu Precise) "kontact migration to 11.10 fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SIR_Taco> aaawww thanks ubottu haha
<szal> SIR_Taco: thx
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<BarkingFish> right, that's my lot for tonight, I'm away to my bed.
<BarkingFish> oops wrong channel, sorry
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish:  we'll forgive you... I guess
<SIR_Taco> szal: did that work for you?
<MarcWeber> I've installed kubuntu on a notebook. Dragon says it needs additional modules to play DVD movies. However the progress bar just hangs. Is there a log file I can have a look at?
<szal> SIR_Taco: haven't tried yet..  too late for that now ^^
<SIR_Taco> szal: not a problem
<SIR_Taco> MarcWeber: do you have the "libdvdread4" package installed?
<kingdaniel> Best inifinte loop: for (;;) { }, while(1), while(true) ?
<SIR_Taco> and "libdvdnav4" and "libdvdcss2" ?
<kingdaniel> nested gotos ?
<SIR_Taco> kingdaniel: and?
<kingdaniel> Just for fun.
<SIR_Taco> kingdaniel: it's not particularly helping out MarcWeber though is it?
<MarcWeber> SIR_Taco: y. It asking for dvdspu and rsndvdbin which can't be found by apt-get install either
<kingdaniel> I just connected, I'm sorry if I am disrupting legitimate help.
<kingdaniel> Oops, wrong ch!
<SIR_Taco> MarcWeber: no they can't... which DVD are you trying to play?
<MarcWeber> bought movie dvd. But can't play it on my other linux system either. So I should try a different dvd.
<SIR_Taco> MarcWeber: seems odd... do other DVDs work?
<mohammadetakie> Hevckm Hevckm with Taatthdtho on a Linux system
<mohammadetakie> Turn it on an excellent program for Films DVD = smplayer
<mohammadetakie> What is the name of the program are you using?
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: all the Linux video players depend on the same video decoding when it some to DVDs
<mohammadetakie> أرى أن أفضل برنامج لقرائة الفيديو هذا البرنامج  smplayer
<mohammadetakie>  I think that the best program for video playback of the program smplayer
<mohammadetakie> I have trouble taking a backup of the system Ubuntu Can one help me? Please
<mohammadetakie> When your computer systems will become intelligent? We will keep you spend more of our time in the maintenance of computer software?
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: أرى أن أفضل برنامج لقرائة الفيديو هذا البرنامج  ... I do not understand Aribic
<mohammadetakie> SIR_Taco  I think that the best program for video playback of the program smplayer
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: okay
<mohammadetakie> When you type in Google, instead of copying Arabic translation copied Hahaha
<SIR_Taco> ok
<mohammadetakie> <SIR_Taco> Where are you from?
<SIR_Taco> Canada
<mohammadetakie>  <SIR_Taco> Welcome to my brother
<SIR_Taco> "welcome to my brother" doesn't make grammatical sense
<mohammadetakie> Welcome we have several meanings, but when Google translation shows us only one
<SIR_Taco> ok, thank you
<SIR_Taco> instead of "welcome to my brother" you could say "welcome friend"
<mohammadetakie> Hsu error = translation of the word I do not mastered the English language = rely on Google Translate
<mohammadetakie> Error is a poor translation of the word = I do not mastered the English language = rely on Google Translate
<mohammadetakie> <SIR_Taco> Do you have good experience running Ubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> I have a very good experience running Ubuntu Server and Kubuntu as a Desktop
<mohammadetakie> I suffer greatly from the creation of a system and install Ubuntu again = tried to take back up I could not
<mohammadetakie> Ghost 4 Linux = Can not take a copy of the disk I do not know why
<SIR_Taco> I haven't tried using Ghost for a linux partition, but there are alternatives to ghost
<mohammadetakie> Partition Image = Can not take a copy of the disk I do not know why
<mohammadetakie> Please help me
<mohammadetakie> Is there a program better?
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie:  http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/ is the best I've found, others may disagree
<Unit193> CloneZilla has worked fine for me before
<spacebug-> Why am I getting these 'holes' in my taskbar? http://spacebug.se/filer/desktop2.png
<mohammadetakie> سوف أقرأ الموقع بشكل جيد
<mohammadetakie> I will read the site well
<SIR_Taco> spacebug-: it wouldn't have happend to be a Chromium window you closed?
<spacebug-> SIR_Taco: no
<mohammadetakie> <SIR_Taco> Albrabott online is it to take the program back up?
<SIR_Taco> spacebug-: I've only had that happen once, and it was a Chromium window...
<spacebug-> SIR_Taco: it could be a window from audacious though. When adding lots of files I get a small windows with info "Lseek failed.."
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: not sure what you mean
<mohammadetakie> <SIR_Taco> I am very happy with your knowledge
<mohammadetakie> <SIR_Taco> I do not know how I can thank you
<Quintasan> Hmm
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: that is thanks enough
<Quintasan> ubottu: ar!
<Quintasan> ubottu: !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mohammadetakie> Unfortunately we still suffer from a lack of information about the Ubuntu applications and programs in the Arab Web sites
<mohammadetakie> <Quintasan> Thank you also
<Quintasan> mohammadetakie: Where are you from?
<mohammadetakie> I am from Syria
<mohammadetakie> <Quintasan> And you?
<Quintasan> mohammadetakie: Please try asking in #ubuntu-tr
<Quintasan> mohammadetakie: I am from Poland
<Quintasan> mohammadetakie: They could possibly help you
<mohammadetakie> Unfortunately does not have rooms by the Arab
<Quintasan> mohammadetakie: #ubuntu-sa is Saudi Arabia support, is that okay?
<mohammadetakie> All sleeping rooms within the Arab
<mohammadetakie> Hahahaha asleep inside the room.
<mohammadetakie> Do you want to go from here?
<Quintasan> spacebug-: This is a known regression
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: room == channel
<Quintasan> spacebug-: Soon we will have KDE 4.7.3 uploaded which will fix this bug
<spacebug-> Quintasan: great! ;)
<Quintasan> SIR_Taco: Please stop, he is using google translate
<Quintasan> mohammadetakie: We are not really able to help you, could you try in the Arabian support channel later?
<Quintasan> mohammadetakie: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#arabic
<SIR_Taco> Quintasan: so... we shouldn't try to help him/her?
<mohammadetakie> <Quintasan>I thank you really helped me a lot Bakd
<mohammadetakie> You are guests here, or the owners of the room?
<mohammadetakie> I think you are the owners of rum? Do I think this is true?
<Quintasan> SIR_Taco: Can you understand what on Earth he want? Do you think he will understand our explanations using google translate?
<ubuntu> test
<Quintasan> ubuntu works
<Quintasan> SIR_Taco: People speaking Arabian should be able to help him
<mohammadetakie> <Quintasan> I am very sorry and I thank your help
<SIR_Taco> Quintasan: I agree... but if they can't?
<Quintasan> mohammadetakie: You are welcome
<Quintasan> SIR_Taco: I can't belive that
<SIR_Taco> Quintasan: ok
<mohammadetakie> You are really good at your work
<ubuntu> I got a error with ubuntu software center. When searched in the ubuntu forum, i found someone got the same error with me. Here is the topic link.
<ubuntu> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=321457&p=2536949#p2536949
<ubuntu> I hope someone could resovle the problem.
<ubuntu> :list
<ubuntu> :/list
<mohammadetakie> Oh my God, What is this program? Is this for a chat or to support and system maintenance Ubuntu?
<mohammadetakie> I've never seen such a patchwork of the search for solutions and services
<SIR_Taco> It's a place for help
<mohammadetakie> I did not know this = you think it is fun to chat and really = It's very cool
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: did not understand what you just said
<mohammadetakie> I am very very happy to recognize this service
<mohammadetakie> <SIR_Taco> Not the service of Arab Chambers of no? Who is responsible for that?
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: whoever is in the Arab kubuntu channel
<mohammadetakie> I talk to them but no one answers?
<SIR_Taco> mohammadetakie: they could be sleeping... or they might be working or busy
<Unit193> You may have to wait a while, but it will work out better as they can talk to you much better than Google ;)
<mohammadetakie> Perhaps
<mohammadetakie> Ok I will wait
<mohammadetakie> I am very happy to talk to you
<bbeck> Does anyone find the Ubuntu font nice?  I find it a bit too trekkie for my taste.
<EvilResistance> bbeck:  i'm a trekkie ;P
<EvilResistance> you've hereby failed
<bbeck> lol, I am too.
<EvilResistance> bbeck:  except that you've failed to mention that, therefore I win :P
<bbeck> Ah, gotcha.  HBO played movies 4, 5, and 6 a couple nights ago.  I can't ever get over 5, what was Shatner thinking!?
<SIR_Taco> oh no.... here we go
<bbeck> That's a safe statement.  I'm nearly positive no one disagrees with me on that.
<EvilResistance> i forget what 5 was :P
<EvilResistance> but
<EvilResistance> fwiw
<EvilResistance> !offtopci
<EvilResistance> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mohammadetakie> <SIR_Taco>  God help you
<EvilResistance> GOD HELP US ALL  *pulls out an antimatter grenade*
<EvilResistance> *click*
<EvilResistance> *BOOM!!!*
<SIR_Taco> I'm going to bed... good luck with that
 * EvilResistance goes back to the coding he's working on
<mohammadetakie> EvilResistance Do you work here or help?
<bbeck> I've switched over to lightdm, and now I can't reboot from KDE anymore.  Is this just the way it is, or is there something I can do to fix it?
<EvilResistance> mohammadetakie:  depends, whatcha need?
<mohammadetakie> I do not want to help just a question
<EvilResistance> mohammadetakie:  none of us are actual workers
<EvilResistance> mohammadetakie:  we are all volunteers here
<EvilResistance> mohammadetakie:  whats your question
<mohammadetakie> How can I give your help?
<mohammadetakie> I want to offer service in my language Arabic
<mohammadetakie> But unfortunately there is no one within the Arab Chambers
<jerinian> hi guys! im new in kubuntu, how do i install firefox?
<jerinian> in the terminal
<jerinian> i have trouble installing it, i click on firefox on launcher and it ask me to install but there is an error http://paste.kde.org/141512/
<bigbrovar> .
<Ripp__> Hello.
<Ripp__> How do I add a program to my Start menu? It is a command line program I want run. I tried kmenueditor on Kubuntu 11.10, but it didn't work.
<Ripp__> Any suggestions?
<phoenix_firebrd> Ripp__: what happened?
<Ripp__> It never updated.
<phoenix_firebrd> Ripp__: what is the program that you added?
<Ripp__> Something called 'redcar'
<Ripp__> And it just didn't show up
<Ripp__> So if anyone has suggestions for a better way to do this, let me know
<phoenix_firebrd> Ripp__: does the program run in terminal?
<Ripp__> Nope, it is GUI
<Ripp__> I can also get it by right-clicking the "K" on the bottom left
<phoenix_firebrd> Ripp__: no i mean does the program start when you run from the terminal?
<Ripp__> Yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Ripp__: is it a command line program or a gui?
<Ripp__> Alright, it shows up but isnt running
<Ripp__> Perhaps need to run in terminal
<artur__> Hi all, I got a problem launching Skype under KDE
<artur__> Get an error message "KDEInit could not launch Skype"
<artur__> 64-bit Kubuntu 11.10, all updated
<artur__> Skype used to work OK (as well as Kopete) until an update broke it
<artur__> I tried purging and then reinstalling the package downloaded from www.skype.com, to no avail. Anyone encountered this kind of problem? Ideas?
<Ripp__> phoenix_bird: All systems go. I had to make the command "source .bashrc; redcar" before it worked. I guess commands run from the menu don't necessarily read bashrc first (which makes sense I guess, since not everyone uses bash)
<Wais> hi everyone
<Wais> how to attend FOSS.in
<Wais> anyone tell me how to attend foss.in
<Wais> i see sechedules only for 2010
<Wais> i dont see any activity in the chat groupe
<afief> Can we please make this the default behavior in Kubuntu 12.04? http://oxygenkde.altervista.org/exceptionsguide.html
<john32> hi i can't seem to get this to work in oneric https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/ConfigureIndicators
<john32> quassel, pidgin, thunderbird work just fine
<john32> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=97482
<john32> maybe it's a bug
<john32> this person has found exactly the same issue
<john32> also i don't see "Use Message Indicator" anymore
<john32> in accounts
<john32> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=96164 so annoying cos i know it works for other people
<john32> the only thing i see in there is "Detailed new mail notification"
<john32> and its checked
<john32> ive got a suspicion this is broken
<john32> get_sux - October 16, 2011 - 19:12
<john32> Изображение пользователя get_sux.
<john32> How to make friends kontact c indicator messages? In previous versions it was necessary to poke a checkbox in use message indicator, is nowhere to poke. Figured someone? Or there is now something all over akonadi tortured?
<john32> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://kubuntu.ru/node/8723%3Fpage%3D1&ei=4FmyTuajEaPKmAWAuOG-Aw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CB4Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dwhere%2Bis%2B%2522Use%2BMessage%2BIndicator%2522%2Bkde%2B4.7.2%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1480%26bih%3D1396%26prmd%3Dimvns
<john32> based on that comment in russian
<john32> poke/click i assume translator screwed that word up
<john32> if someone else on kubuntu could verify whether this works or not
<john32> i'd open a bug on it
<john32> looks like it's a fault so i've reported it https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/885594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885594 in plasma-widget-message-indicator (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-message-indicator-0.5.8 doesn't work with Kmail 4.7.2" [Undecided,New]
<drbobb> hello, in oneiric, is there something wrong with mounting ntfs partitions at boot?
<Tm_T> drbobb: not that I know
<drbobb> on my pc, attempting to do so blocks the boot process
<drbobb> if I mount manually later, everything works fine
<drbobb> I discovered, though not easily, that booting stops with messages to the effect that disaster has struck, the ntfs filesystem is kaput
<drbobb> but when I fsck it under windows, no problems are found
<jeri> hi guys!
<jeri> im new in kubuntu, i want to know what are the things i need to do after a fresh install?
<Graf_Westerholt> eury, enjoying Kubuntu. ;)
<jerinian> Graf_Westerholt: hi there
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, jerinian.
<jerinian> im new in kubuntu, and i need some help.
<Graf_Westerholt> How can we help you?
<jerinian> i want to know what are the things i need to do after a fresh install?
<Graf_Westerholt> Nothing. :)
<jerinian> do i update the kernel? or repositories?
<Graf_Westerholt> No, it is all up to date.
<jerinian> wow really?
<Graf_Westerholt> Of course.
<well_laid_lawn> no you need to update the repos
<jerinian> so how come i cant see amdcccle in the package manager?
<Graf_Westerholt> If there are some updates, Kubuntu will inform you.
<jerinian> i have 133 updates im using 11.04
<jerinian> im currently downloading firefox, i though it was pre-installed.
<Graf_Westerholt> Why do you use the old 11.04?
<jerinian> %C04 Gra_Westerholt, well_laid_lawn: how do i install amdcccle?
<jerinian> 11.04 is already old?
<jerinian> i just download it yesterday hehe
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes, 11.10 is out.
<Graf_Westerholt> watch the topic here.
<jerinian> wanna try 11.04 before going to 10 :)
<well_laid_lawn> try the restricted driver
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jerinian> ok thanks
<Graf_Westerholt> You do not have to download Firefox manually, jerinian. Normaly it is all done with the package manager.
<Graf_Westerholt> amdcccle is in the Muon Package Manager.
<jerinian> i dont know but when i click on firefox on the launcher it ask me to install it and i did click it ask for my password and then it started downloading.
<Graf_Westerholt> That is ok.
<jerinian> this is the first time ive heard Muon Package manager.
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know if Muon is allready in 11.04.
<yofel> in the archive, yes. But kpackagekit is default in 11.04
<jerinian> yes its kpackagekit
<jerinian> u know i  just tried sabayon7 kde and fedora15 gnome, i found gnome3 hard to customize, kde is insane unlimted customization ;)
<jerinian> fedora is kinda not for newbie, sabayon is pretty ok ;)
<jerinian> ati drivers is different from amdcccle?
<mudassar> hello kubuntu people, I have some problem, plz help me
<mudassar> I am using Kubuntu 11.04, when it boots and displays the desktop, it goes halted for a minute or so (i don't know the reason) that is very unpleasant, I think it may be due to desktop effects, it was not causing in 10.10. I loved this kubuntu but this problem disturbs me alot. plz help.
<martin__> mudassar: are you using a wireless network?
<MarcWeber> When checking "enable wireless" the checking state goes away within one second. However ifconfig wlan0 up  and iwlist scan seems to work ?
<MarcWeber> Any idea?
<mudassar> martin__: yes, at home I use wireless ..... but at university I use wired network ....... but at that time the wireless network is also switched on ...... should I switch it off at that time ?
<mudassar> but it happens when I use wireless network (that I mostly use) but what to do in that case ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jeri> ive click the activate button for proprietary drivers for ati, does it take long? i have slow connection but i think it still taking long,  how big is the filesize could be?
<BluesKaj> jeri, it also has to install as well, how long is it taking ?
<jeri> BluesKaj: i think it's almost 1hr now.
<BluesKaj> jeri, does the progress bar on the installer show anything ?
<jeri> no, just the percetage it's 41%
<jeri> BluesKaj: geez ive double click on the title bar icon, and the dialog box disappeared, i wonder where it went?
<jeri> BluesKaj: i cant see the dialog box for the progress of ati driver downloading.
<eean> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/librpm1 how do I get this in ocelot?
<BluesKaj> !librpm1
<BluesKaj> !info librpm1
<ubottu> Package librpm1 does not exist in oneiric
<ringlej> I've now had this happen twice on me... When I move the mouse cursor to my external monitor, the cursor looks like a large dotted I-beam. But looks fine as a normal mouse arrow pointer when moved to the laptop screen.
<Tech-1> BluesKaj- what happens is when it plays fine, it fast forwards fine, then some times the audio moves but the video stays in place..im pretty stuck here.
<ringlej> I've tried disabling and re-enabling the external monitor, but that doesn't help
<ringlej> Last time a reboot is what I did to fix it
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, that could be a buffering/download rate thing ... dunno for sure
<Tech-1> na, i put flash aid in firefox, and ran the script, it installed adobe beta, it didn't like it so i put it back, thats when things started
<Tech-1> i read the script, and reversed it and re installed normal flash, it now works, but i sometimes have the symptoms described.
<Tech-1> its like some videos are embedded with something that it only allows certain types of flash to work..like i'm missing a certain file embedding.
<Tech-1> is there an html-5 file i'm missing maybe ?
<kbroulik> which version of Apper is available in the oneiric repos?
<kbroulik> aka KPackageKit
<ahox> Hi, I have problems running skype on 11.10 64bit. It can not find the libXss.so.1, any ideas?
<ahox> I installed the 64bit package from skype.com, but file tells me that it is a 32bit executable - the libXss is a 64bit lib, so I guess that's the problem
<ahox> Is there a real 64bit skype?
<genii-around> ahox: Unfortunately not.
<ahox> or any other ideas how to run skype on a 64bit system?
<ahox> I do have the ia32-libs but I can not find the Xss-32 version
<genii-around> ahox: You can specify the architecture of which package to install by appending :arch-type    to apt-get commands, like:    sudo apt-get install something:I386
<genii-around> In this case the packagename would be libxss1
<ahox> I installed it now and several other 32bit libs, however I get stuck at the libqtgui4:i386 package. It wants to remove  about 90 other packages due to a conflict with mysql... Isn't there some simpler solution to install skype on a 64bit ubuntu?
<genii-around> ahox: Did you upgrade to 11.04 or was it a clean install?
<ahox> I upgraded from 11.04
<genii-around> ahox: Can you pastebin the list it wants to remove?
<ahox> sure, I put it under http://paste.kde.org/141956/
<TheLastProject> ... My Kubuntu suddenly turned itself into a wannabe Unity 3D/GNOME clone with a Windows 95 theme...
<ahox> TheLastProject: Did you install ubuntu-desktop or any other -desktop package?
<TheLastProject> ahox: No, the last thing I did before rebooting was...
<TheLastProject> Oh crap...
<TheLastProject> I know what happened...
<TheLastProject> I thought installing "gnome-control-center" would maybe make Rhythmbox no longer look like Windows 95 (seeing as it uses GTK). Seemed a logical explanation since it was listed as an "addon" in Muon software center
<TheLastProject> I am wondering, can I just uninstall it again without any problems or? =/
<ahox> this shouldn't be a problem at all
<ahox> if you want to select another gtk theme you can use gtk-theme-switch
<TheLastProject> ahox: gtk-theme-switch won't work, KDE doesn't seem to have the latest GTK support yet =/
<TheLastProject> Well, let's hope everything will be normal again on reboot
<ahox> rythmbox is not a kde app, is it?
<genii-around> ahox: I would suggest create /etc/apt/apt.conf   and in there a line of: APT::Architectures { "amd64"; "i386"; };
<TheLastProject> Grrrrrr, it broke my notification system
<TheLastProject> That's it, I'm filing a bug report >=O
<genii-around> ahox: Also try with apt-get, synaptic has issues with multiarch
<genii-around> aptitude, rather :)   .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<ahox> genii-around, apt-get did the trick, thanks
<genii-around> ahox: Does skype function now?
<ahox> yes
<genii-around> Good :)
<ahox> so is apt-get the official tool now?
<genii-around> I don't know about "official" ... but it seems to work the most reliably for command-line
<Tm_T> hi all
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<[Relic]> is there a llst of 11.10 defective programs somewhere or those having potential problems?
<Tm_T> [Relic]: what do you mean by defective programs?
<[Relic]> those with bugs or problems atm
<[Relic]> trying to figure out what krename just flat out segfaults here
<Tm_T> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> we have bug tracker(s)
<Tm_T> [Relic]: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krename
<koch> how to change boot picture on kubuntu
<koch> ??
<[Relic]> my problem is I always go to the kubuntu site when I see anything with k in its name and then can't find the bug trackers there at all
<koch> ??
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> wait
<Peace-> koch: /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes
<Peace-> koch: in that folder there is horos for example
<Peace-> you can just replace the desktop picture
<koch> thanks peace
<Peace-> koch: here instead there is the plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/
<Peace-> that is the screenbefore the kdm
<koch> ok
<Peace-> if you search on system setting kdm theme is very easy to be changed
<Peace-> instead plymouth is a bit harder i guess
<koch> in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm 	 change the  files ""kdelogo.png" ??
<Peace-> koch: sorry my bad that is kdm theme
<Peace-> koch: i guess you want create your own plymouth theme
<koch> ok
<koch> show me, how
<Peace-> but you need to explain better
<Peace-> can you link me a picture of the screen you want change?
<koch> ok
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , "my bad" is bad grammar , and it's not a real expression ..it's just some dumb thing dreamed up by so called "cool dudes in the ghetto" .I don't think it's cool at all , it's dumbing down the english language for the uneducated
<BluesKaj> BBL..
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :(
<Peace-> :) ty
<ishaan> can anybody help me in fixing the sources list
<ishaan> hello??
<rork> ishaan: I think so if you share your exact problem with it and maybe upload your sources.list through !pastebin
<ishaan> guide me...im new here..
<rork> what is the issue with your sources.list?
<ishaan> failed to fetch a lot of files..
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcups2_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcupscgi1_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcupsdriver1_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcupsimage2_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcupsmime1_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcupsppdc1_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata-java_2011l-0ubuntu0.11.10_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2011l-0ubuntu0.11.10_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/cups-common_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/cups-bsd_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<ishaan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/cups-client_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<sluckxz> wow
<jussi> ishaan: use pastebin please
<pangolin> ishaan: Please use paste.ubuntu.com for stuff like that
<rork> ishaan: I think the list with packages you use it too old, can you update apt (e.g. `sudo apt-get update` or update through your package manager)?
<TheLastProject> I installed gnome-control-center by accident and some error messages are still being rendered in a GTK interface even though they were rendered in a Qt interface before. I choose "KDE Plasma Workspace" when logging in. Is there anything I can do against this? I want my normal complete-Qt style desktop back again =/
<ishaan> @rock i have done that and i have updated that also using dist-upgrade
<ishaan> thats when i got the errors..
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: are you using any gtk apps?
<TheLastProject> As far as I'm aware not anymore, I do have Rhythmbox installed but am planning to remove it
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: using chromium?
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Not using, but installed as well. Will uninstall then.
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: you can easily uninstall all the gtk, i will tell you  wait
<TheLastProject> (Hmmm, Desura may be GTK, not sure...)
<Shadow__> rock??
<rork> !pastbinit | Shadow__
<rork> !pastebinit | Shadow__
<ubottu> Shadow__: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ishaan> !pastbinit | Ishaan
<ishaan> !pastbinit | ishaan
<rork> ishaan: you can use `pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list` or open the file in a text editor and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ishaan> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rork> ishaan: you have to do that in a terminal, not in IRC
<ishaan> oops..
<sammy91> bash
<rork> ishaan: and pastebinit is not installed by default, the manual way might be easier
<ishaan> done..
<ishaan> should i give u the link??
<rork> ishaan: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> the following are some of the apps will be uninstalled when removing gtk completly firefox, flashplayer-installer, libree office, nvidia-settings and i dont know why but digikam too
<ishaan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727453/
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: the following are some of the apps will be uninstalled when removing gtk completly firefox, flashplayer-installer, libree office, nvidia-settings and i dont know why but digikam too
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject:  if thats okmtell me
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Ouch... I need 3 off those, guess that's a no-go then =/
<TheLastProject> *of
<ishaan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727455/
<ishaan> and this too rock
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: you can install them after the cleanup if you want
<Guest73311> hello
<ishaan> !rock
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: what part of digikam dependens on gtk?
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Removing GTK completely does not destroy the compatibility with programs like firefox or so?
<rork> ishaan: which version of kubuntu are you using? (it's a bit strange that you have the oneiric and maverick repositories listed)
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject:  what do you mean by compatablity?
<rork> ishaan: my name is not rock btw but Rork and I'm still watching this channel
<ishaan> upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: what do you mean by compatibility?
<ishaan> sorry...
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Issues running/installing GTK software of any kind pretty much
<ishaan> how are u able to highlight ur comment??
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: i dont know
<rork> ishaan: can you comment out (put a #) in front of every line that has "maverick" in it? After that update again. To edit the file you need root access, either use `sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list` or `kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list`
<rork> ishaan: I highlight you by typing your name in a message
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: i think it shouldnt create a problem
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Hmmm, well, I guess I could always reinstall the necessary GNOME packages if I would need to o,o Well, tell me what to do o,o
<ishaan> rork: i use sudo su and then open the things
<skomorokh> Trying to get hibernate working on a new oneiric install. I'm missing a /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume file that seems to be mentioned in a lot of forum threads on fixin this... did this move? I can't find it when searching packages.ubuntu.com for the file.
<ishaan> rork it remains the same
<phoenix_firebrd> simply remove the package libgtk2.0-common and all the gtk related stuff will be removed with that
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: simply remove the package libgtk2.0-common and all the gtk related stuff will be removed with that
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Oh, that's easy. Thank you!
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: the 3 softs thats makes me keep gtk are chromium, flash and libreoffice
<rork> ishaan: what command/software did you use to update?
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Oh wow, I'm losing a lot of software, also Audacity and OpenShot and so o-o
<TheLastProject> Noes Pinta D:
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: ya those are gtk
<TheLastProject> Crap, Thunderbird... Please tell me I won't lose all my settings and so...
<ishaan> rock : sudo apt-fast update && sudo apt-fast dist-upgrade
<ishaan> sorry..rork
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: as long as you are not purging, the settings will be kept and also the install files will be in cache, so you can install those again in no time
<TheLastProject> Pfew, that's good to hear
<TheLastProject> Thank you phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: yw
<ishaan> rork: check this too http://paste.ubuntu.com/727455/
<rork> ishaan: what's the output of `sudo apt-fast update`?
<ishaan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727455/
<ishaan> and that goes on to errors and untrusted packages,etc..and ends with --fix-missing
<rork> ishaan: what's the output of `sudo apt-get update` then?
<ishaan> rork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727471/
<TheLastProject> (I hate this "another package manager is running blahblahblah", wish it would at least tell me which process it is so I can do something about it Q_Q)
<rork> ishaan: this is the out put of apt-fast and dist-upgrade while I requested `sudo apt-get update` which updates the package list
<qwerty_> Hi, is there a way to make wine applications integrate better with kde?
<ishaan> oh...
<ishaan> ill send that too..
<pangolin> qwerty_: FloodBotK1 and K2 are bots, they will not respond to you.
<ishaan> rork:http://paste.ubuntu.com/727477/
<Crembo> help - trying to install chrome dev channel and/or dropbox by downloading respective .deb files and clicking open results in "installing dependencies" screen with what looks like it's supposed to be a terminal in the center but it's black text on black background
<rork> ishaan: I think this might explain your problem: "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>", which makes apt use the old package lists and requests old files that don't exist, let me check how to solve this
<ishaan> sure....
<ishaan> can u email me the instructions on my email id??
<ishaan> or here if there is a way??
<daghter> hey guys !
<daghter> i am totaly new to Kubuntu
<pangolin> !gpgerr | rork ishaan
<ubottu> rork ishaan: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<daghter> but i have a question
<daghter> how do i install an .Jar file ?
<rork> thanks pangolin
<daghter> or where can i find this ?
<daghter> does someone know this ?
<daghter> ????????????
<ishaan> pangolin: this command is for terminal or here??
<pangolin> terminal
<pangolin> you want to run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5
<daghter> hello? some help over here ?
<pangolin> daghter: patience :)
<daghter> ok :)
<genii-around> daghter: jar is a java archive file. You don't really install it so much as just run it using java
<daghter> Oke, i am totaly new to this Kubunbtu
<ishaan> getting the same error
<daghter> and i dont know hoe to install
<daghter> some files
<daghter> like a .gz file
<pangolin> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<daghter> i've download a .tar.gz file, how can i install this?
<pangolin> see what ubottu just linked
<daghter> oh for me :)
<ishaan> daughter: there wud be a ./configure file in it
<ishaan> sorry daghter
<ishaan> run ./configure
<daghter> oke
<genii-around> daghter: The main idea is... search through the package manager first for the application you are looking for, and install it from there first always if possible. Only download and try to install foreign files files .tar.gz when the application you require is not already in a pre-made package
<ishaan> btw pangolin,those !<commands> are not working in my konsole
<genii-around> daghter: Muon Package Manager  is where to see if the thing you want is already available
<andycc> Hi! I just installed the latest KDE 4.7.2 (from the PPA) on Ubuntu 11.10, and I'm getting authentication-related errors - Muon, for example, says "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided" if I try to install an application. Any ideas on what I should try?
<pangolin> ishaan: they should
<pangolin> errr
<pangolin> shouldn't
<daghter> yes i know but not all the programs/file are here
<pangolin> you want to run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5
<ishaan> i did..it received 22 keys and the same error on update.
<pangolin> which error exactly
<genii-around> andycc: Is package called: polkit-kde-1   installed?
<pangolin> ?
<pangolin> ishaan: what is the exact error?
<andycc> genii-around: yeah, I installed it a while ago and it still gives that error.
<ishaan> shall paste here??
<andycc> And no, it's not a problem with Muon, I'm also getting that from the KDM configuration module.
<pangolin> ishaan: only the error if it is not too long
<ishaan> tched 5,767 B in 18s (310 B/s)
<ishaan> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ishaan> W: GPG error: http://toolbelt.herokuapp.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C927EBE00F1B0520
<ishaan> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<ishaan> look at the first one..
<pangolin> ok well the PPA you will need to look it up on launchpad and update it it manually
<genii-around> andycc: Was your machine logged off/on or restarted since the polkit package was installed?
<daghter> oke guys i try to run a .Jar file e.g: java -jar ./file1.jar but i gives an error
<genii-around> daghter: Which program is it which you are trying to install?
<daghter> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<daghter>  * gcj-4.4-jre-headless
<daghter>  * gcj-4.6-jre-headless
<daghter>  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<daghter>  * gcj-4.5-jre-headless
<daghter>  * openjdk-7-jre-headless
<daghter> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<ishaan> dagther u need to install the openjdk in ur system
<ishaan> then u can compile them
<genii-around> daghter: The error seems fairly self-explanatory :)
<daghter> should i : sudo apt-get install jave ?
<daghter> *java
<genii-around> !pastebin | daghter
<ubottu> daghter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pangolin> daghter: openjdk-6-jre-headless
<daghter> oke
<andycc> genii-around: probably not. I'll restart it and let you know if that works in a minute.
<daghter> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless  ??
<genii-around> daghter: you have to use one of the exact names as it listed them. In this case, your best choice is probably openjdk-7-jre-headless
<ishaan> daghter: no.go to software sources and search for java
<pangolin> ishaan: not sure what else to tell you.
<ishaan> pangolin: yeah i think its a dead end..thats y i can here..
<genii-around> daghter: Thats the idea, yes
<pangolin> 6 or 7 yeah, probably 7
<daghter> software source ??
<pangolin> he meant package manager
<ishaan> kPackage jkit
<pangolin> but you can use the terminal
<ishaan> *KPackage Kit
<daghter> ok will have a look
<ishaan> that can install all ur java applications and tools..
<ishaan> including icetea
<ishaan> and opnejdk
<ishaan> *openjdk
<daghter> oke downloaded openjdk-6-jre-headless
<andycc> genii-around: fixed, thanks! :)
<genii-around> andycc: Yer welcome
<ishaan> there must be more options available daghter..for java tools
<daghter> now i can run the sommand :  java -jar ./file.jar
<ishaan> just run java file.jar
<ishaan> or java file.java
<ishaan> and yes the above too...
<daghter> ..but its a .Jar file
<daghter> :)
<ishaan> yes that too....  .jar and .class
<daghter> ok..
<ishaan> when u are doing that..u may run sudo apt-get install unrar
<ishaan> thats for unzipping the packages easily..
<daghter> i dont get it.. sorry
<ishaan> and for tar u can run tar -xyzf file.tar.gz
<ishaan> open the terminal and run that command which i said and then enter ur password..
<ishaan> thats it..
<daghter> sudo apt-get install unrar ?
<ishaan> yup
<daghter> ok
<daghter> oke done :)
<ishaan> happy unzipping..
<daghter> lol
<ishaan> :)
<andycc> Okay, this may sound stupid, but are disappearing KCM modules a common thing?
<daghter> but when i try to run the .Jar file it doest work
<ishaan> whats the error??
<andycc> Because 2 KCM modules just dissapeared from my System Settings.
<daghter> - Error -
<daghter> java.awt.HeadlessException
<daghter> java.awt.HeadlessException
<daghter>         at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:173)
<daghter>         at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:476)
<genii-around> daghter: Does it give some kind of informative output or just return to $ prompt?
<daghter>         at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:419)
<daghter>         at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:384)
<daghter>         at javax.swing.JFrame.<init>(JFrame.java:174)
<daghter>         at com.izforge.izpack.installer.GUIInstaller.loadLangPack(GUIInstaller.java:184)
<daghter>         at com.izforge.izpack.installer.GUIInstaller.<init>(GUIInstaller.java:119)
<ryanakca> !paste > daghter
<ubottu> daghter, please see my private message
<daghter>         at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
<genii-around> !pastebin | daghter
<daghter>         at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:57)
<daghter>         at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:45)
<ubottu> daghter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daghter>         at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:532)
<daghter>         at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Class.java:372)
<daghter>         at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Class.java:325)
<daghter>         at com.izforge.izpack.installer.Installer.main(Installer.java:62)
<pangolin> !paste | daghter
<spartan779> Hallo At All
<ishaan> paste.ubuntu.com
<spartan779> Good evening
<ishaan> daghter.
<daghter> yes..
<ishaan> btw are u trying to install a moblie jar file??paste the link of the paste here
<ishaan> *mobile
<daghter> i dont think it mobile ?
<ishaan> thats coz the mobile jar file doesnt have the main class..
<daghter> ow
<ishaan> for that u need an emulator
<daghter> oke
<ishaan> thats y the errors.
<spartan779> So, someone that has 2 or more wifi dongles attached to the computer has experienced that network manager tries continuesly to connect with all interfaces ?
<ishaan> spartan779: use iwconfig or ifconfig to sort that part out.
<daghter> brb have some dinner
<daghter> but thx for help :)
<ishaan> sure go ahead..my exams tm so i gotta go too..
<spartan779> ishaan: do you understand what i mean or you think i must explain better?
<ishaan> @daghter:btw if u have a prob..ping me at ishaangt@gmail.com
<ishaan> @spartan: meaning??
<ishaan> and the answer is NO..to the question
<ishaan> @spantan779
<maria_> anyone who has installed Kubuntu on a Ubuntu 10.04?
<spartan779> ishaan: yeah, sorry, i don't say you don't understand. i'm saying that the question is in wrong english.
<ishaan> ohh..
<spartan779> ok..
<semitones> Hey you guys
<semitones> I am confused by Activities
<semitones> hold on I have a real question, I swear. I just forgot what it was
<spartan779> My problem is that the 2nd wifi interface don't stay in stand by mode and tries continuesly to connect with the essid marked as connect automatically. But i see that connect automatically is for all wi-fi devices. There is a way to tell networkmanger or or something else that whan i click disconnect the defice must not try to connect to another essid?
<semitones> oh yeah I remember now.
<Lynoure> semitones: to me activities and multiple workshapaces are somewhat exclusive, but probably because I use them the way I use them.
<semitones> Lynoure: ah ok. I'm setting up an activity for Music, and I'm just running into problems of the 'not knowning how to do things' sort
<semitones> I'm trying to install a .plasmoid file from the internet, but when I try using the "install plasmoid" feature of the bottom bar, it fails. Can anyone walk me through the process?
<semitones> I click 'install new widget from file", go to where I downloaded it, and when I install, it fails.
<semitones> Installing the package /home/patrick/Downloads/100348-plasma-applet-magic-folder_1.2.3.plasmoid failed.
<genii-around> semitones: Can you link to where you obtained it from?
<maria_> I think you should all check your keys from KUBUNTU because a lot of problems are due to this problem with the signatures.
<semitones> genii-around: sure
<semitones> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Magic+Folder?content=100348
<maria_> When the repositories aren't found  the installs fails. And now it is a BIG problem with UBUNTU AND KUBUNTU.
<maria_> I resolved mine key problem to search the fastest server for KUBUNTU.
<Lynoure> Magic folder is lovable... but does it not exist in some package?
<semitones> genii-around: it looks like a cool plasmoid: it moves files you drop in it depending on what they are
<Lynoure> Or maybe I have forgotten installing it manually...
<spartan779> I have 2 wi-fi devices (one usb hi-power and the integrated). The problem is this: starting with together the devices disconnected i click on hi-power and sect an essid to link with. After done this happens that the integrated wifi tries to link to the same essid. And this happens also if an essid or a series of essid are marked as connect automatically. So, is there a way to avoid that the network manager tries to connect to not
<spartan779> connected interface when one of these is connected?
<semitones> Lynoure: you can install plasmoids with packages?
<Lynoure> semitones: I cannot remember what I did... let's see.
<daghter> ishaangt: i will man thx
<Lynoure> semitones: most likely just used the standard Get new widgets   dialog for it.
<semitones> Lynoure: first I googled it, then I downloaded it, then I used that dialog
<genii-around> semitones: Do you have the prerequisites it states on the page? ( PyKDE/PyQt) .. I imagine these are the packages of python-qt4 (or -qt3) and python-kde4
<lars__> hi
<Lynoure> semitones: if you just want the Magic Folder, use the Download option in the dialog to get it. Worked for me, but then again I had the older version already.
<semitones> I don't know... I can search for them in the package manager genii-around
<semitones> Lynoure: you mean you search for Magic Folder in the dialog?
<Lynoure> semitones: Or sort by rating =) It's in the top10 or so.
<lars__> im a linux newbie...i wanna install skype, do i need Canonical Partner before?
<semitones> genii-around: yes, those things are already installed
<semitones> Lynoure: ok i'll look
<lars__> is anyone here who can help me?
<semitones> Lynoure: well it says it worked ;)
<semitones> Lynoure: ahaha and now I am downloading ALL the highest rated plasmoids. they all look so cool
<genii-around> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lars__> thx=)
<Lynoure> Hmm, just listened to a talk on Ubuntu Friendly... how does a Kubuntu user run that?
<Lynoure> I cannot find it anywhere, not even with apt-cache search
<semitones> I don't think it's something you run
<semitones> there was a ubuntu testing program that submits to ubuntu friendly
<semitones> I ran it on kubuntu, but I forget what it was called
<lars__> how to run the canonical partner repository?
<lars__> *add
<semitones> what repository?
<lars__> i do need this for installing skype
<pangolin> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<semitones> hmm maybe that should be added to the wiki
<spartan779> Hallo again
<BarkingFish> hi spartan779 :)
<semitones> hmm looks like it is already on the wiki, just in a confusing place
<BarkingFish> Right, so you need help with something. I don't know what, so please ask your question again and I will *attempt* to help you.
<spartan779> BarkingFish: I have 2 wi-fi devices (one usb hi-power and the integrated). The problem is this: starting with together the devices disconnected i click on hi-power and sect an essid to link with. After done this happens that the integrated wifi tries to link to the same essid.
<spartan779> BarkingFish: And this happens also if an essid or a series of essid are marked as connect automatically. So, is there a way to avoid that the network manager tries to connect to not connected interface when one of these is connected?
<BarkingFish> right, are you using the network manager plasmoid, spartan779?
<spartan779> the plasmoid...
<BarkingFish> spartan779: you need to take multiple connections off connect automatically. The only way you'll stop them all trying to connect is to click one to connect to.
<BarkingFish> don't have them autoconnect.
<spartan779> BarkingFish: hum do you mean the app in tray area?
<BarkingFish> yes, it looks like a speaker icon pointing upwards, with a dot underneath it
<semitones> I have a python script called "pythonlogin." If I move it to /home/patrick/.kde/Autostart/ will it start automatically? Or is there more to do?
<lars__> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<lars__> is that command right?
<spartan779> BarkingFish: Ok, right. I mind was that the plasmoid, i'm sorry i'm half-new to kde and i don't know good what are the plasmoid yet.
<lars__> if i type it in the console nothing happens?
<BarkingFish> spartan779: the first thing I want you to do is open the network manager, and click "manage network connections"
<lars__>  
<spartan779> BarkingFish: ok done
<semitones> lars__: can you paste exactly what you typed and the output to ubuntu.paste.com?
<spartan779> BarkingFish: ok, i'm in manage connection
<BarkingFish> spartan779: - Pick the network connection you usually connect to, click on it, and in the right, select Edit
<spartan779> BarkingFish: and where is written "connect automatically" remove the check point, right?
<lars__> semitones: where shall i paste it?
<BarkingFish> yes, for the first thing, but don't apply it yet
<semitones> lars__: paste.ubuntu.com, like I said above
<spartan779> BarkingFish: So what's the next?
<lars__> semitones: you said ubuntu.paste.com;)
<semitones> oh oops :p
<BarkingFish> spartan779: next, click on the wireless tab, and go down to where it says "restrict to interface" - pick the interface in there which you want it to connect to.
<semitones> i guess i am dyslexic too
<lars__> semitones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727548/
<semitones> what happens when you hit enter
<BarkingFish> spartan779: it may be that both interfaces say the same name - you can change this though, if it's confusing.
<lars__> nothing
<lars__> no error or something
<semitones> lars__: if there is no error, then it probably worked :)
<spartan779> BarkingFish: oh ok right i understand the method. But now i want to do mor clear the things since the wlans are named as wlan"i" where i is a number. So is there away to name a wlan device as "TP-Link150" for example?
<lars__> semitones: k, ill try to install skype now:P
<semitones> lars__: yeah! try doing apt-get update first though
<BarkingFish> spartan779: yes, there is.  In the manage connections area, on the left, you should see a button marked "other" - click it, and in the next window, select "show interfaces as" under the Display heading.
<lars__> semitones: i type in: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<lars__> but then i get an error
<semitones> what is it
<BarkingFish> spartan779: In that list, change the entry to "Vendor name", then apply it.
<lars__> semitones: my linux is in german, he said something about line 59 in the sources.list
<BarkingFish> spartan779: when you open network manager from then, you'll see the actual names of the wireless devices, not just their system name.
<semitones> lars__: hmm, maybe we better take a look at your sources.list then. Can you paste that to paste.ubuntu.com?
<lars__> semitones: ill try;)
<semitones> lars__: installing skype is not normally this difficult, just to let you know :P
<lars__> :P
<semitones> lars__: if you need help on that step, a good command is "kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<semitones> assuming you are in kubuntu
<spartan779> BarkingFish: Yeah, this displays the chip's name! Very good solution. I love KDE.
<lars__> semitones: i paste in the output of the kate command?
<semitones> to the pastebin, yeah
<semitones> hopefully we'll see where it got messed up
<BarkingFish> excellent.  All you need to do now, spartan779 - is go through all the other connections you use, the same way, and untick connect automatically - and restrict them all to one interface. If they're marked "Any", then they'll try and connect on whichever wifi devices are available :)
<lars__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727559/
<spartan779> BarkingFish: One thing. If i left connect automatically, and restrict to an interface this means that only the interface selected will try to link automatically?
<semitones> pangolin: can you help me take a look at lars__'s pastebin?
<semitones> line 59
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> but, spartan779 - all of the essid's marked connect automatically will still all try and autoconnect through the same device.
<BarkingFish> This is why I said for you to uncheck connect automatically, AND restrict them - so only the essid you select will connect, on the wifi device you want it to
<semitones> lars__: pangolin: it looks to me like you have too many entries for the partner repositories where just one would be enough.
<lars__> semitones: how do i solve that problem?
<semitones> lars__: do you see all the extra ones?
<lars__> semitones: in the sources.list?
<semitones> lars__: yes. if you do gksu kate /etc/apt/sources.list, it will let you edit the file. You can remove all the extra copies of the partner lines.
<semitones> be very careful with that command though
<semitones> you don't want to accidentally erase your whole sources.lst
<spartan779> BarkingFish: ok this isn't a problem. What i want to avoid is the double connection to the same essid or to 2 different essids. So what i'll do is remove connect automatically and restrain all the removes to wlan0. After this, connect automatically restricted to the other device.
<BarkingFish> right, that's the way you need to go, spartan779 :)
<lars__> semitones: one moment pls, i have to install gksu
<semitones> lars__: delete all the extra "partner" lines except deb http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric partner and deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric partner
<semitones> lars__: no you don't.. or you shouldn't have to
<semitones> lars__: there's probably a kde alternative I don't know about
<semitones> Does anybody here know what the kde version of gksu is?
<lars__> semitones: nothing happens when i type in that command?
<semitones> lars__: it's because it's a command I'm remembering from my GNOME days. There is a version for kde that I don't remember
<lars__> semitones: k
<semitones> lars__: try using kdesu instead of gksu
<spartan779> BarkingFish: Every thing i know of kde and more i love kde. Before i used kde 3.x till 4 becausemy laptop hadn't the power for it. But now i have an HD6650m and all rolls different!!!
<lars__> command not found
<semitones> lars__: kdesu?
<lars__> semitones: y
<semitones> bleh
<BarkingFish> spartan779: I'm glad you get on well with KDE 4 - i have my problems with it, but I won't go into those here. I'm here to help, not moan :)
<lars__> bleh instead of gksu?
<spartan779> BarkingFish: Don't worry, what's your problem?
<lars__> semitones: bleh instead of gksu?
<spartan779> BarkingFish: can i see?
<semitones> lars__: no, bleh was just me expressing my frustration. Try gksudo
<BarkingFish> spartan779: kmail 2 is my problem, I asked #kde about it last night and got no response from anyone.
<lars__> semitones: never heard that kind of expression:D
<lars__> semitones: gksudo works=)
<semitones> ok great
<BarkingFish> If I opened kmail2, and push "check mail", i get all my mail normally without errors - but during the interval mail checks which it runs, every 10 minutes - I get errors popping up, and being asked for my password because the last login attempt was unsuccessful.
<semitones> lars__: any idea how you got that many extra entries in your sources.list file in the first place?
<BarkingFish> It's only when kmail2 is closed, so I think maybe akonadi is the problem, it's clearly not doing something correctly
<lars__> semitones: not really
<lars__> semintones: what do i have to delete now?
<semitones> it might have happened if you tried running the apt-add-repository a few times
<BarkingFish> So last night, I removed kmail2 and switched over to Thunderbird :)
<lars__> semitones: i ran that a few times(
<lars__> =(
<semitones> lars__: that's probably it then. At the end of the file, where there are all those duplicate lines. delete all the ones with "partner" except for two:  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric partner and deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric partner
<lars__> semitones: i have to delete these two lines?
<semitones> lars__: delete every line containing "partner" EXCEPT those two lines
<lars__> semitones: now there are only the 2 first lines right?
<semitones> lars__: no those first two lines were wrong since they didn't have oneiric in them
<semitones> lars__: it should look exactly like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/727575/
<lars__> semitones: k, now i have to save the sources.list?
<semitones> lars__: there's one mistake there. There should be a space between the "/" and "oneiric"
<semitones> then save, yes
<lars__> done
<semitones> alright now try updating apt and installing skype
<lars__> k
<lars__> uhhhhh that looks well:D
<semitones> wunderbar!
<semitones> see if you can start it
<lars__> german?
<semitones> No, unfortunately I don't speak it. I was born in frankfurt though
<lars__> ah k;)
<lars__> it works=)
<lars__> great job man
<lars__> big thank:)
<semitones> awesome! thanks to you! you did it
<lars__> do i have to same contacts as in windows?
<lars__> ah here they are:D
<BluesKaj> I'm tired of amarok's lack of options for the user to control his own file lists ...hate this clunky dumbed down version...it's insulting to the user
<semitones> BluesKaj: what options is it lacking?
<semitones> i've just started using it / haven't noticed anything missing really
<semitones> I would like to know how to make Amarok be part of my Activity for music... haven't figured that out yet
<BluesKaj> it doesn't take my edit for example 2cd collections that are number 1-18 on each disk ends up as 2 no1 s 2 2s etc instead of separate folders
<semitones> sounds like a problem importing the cd
<semitones> I never use the file view, just the database
<BluesKaj> the devs should leave the listing options to the user
<BluesKaj> reminds of the bugs in windows media player
<BluesKaj> where's the database view option, all I have is the source , and it still has it wrong
<semitones> database view is called 'local content'
<semitones> 'local music' rather
<BluesKaj>  yeh. it's what I use, but it's tillwrong
<BluesKaj> still wrong
<BluesKaj> the ppl at #amarok were no help , 98 nicks but no answer yesterday
<semitones> BluesKaj: your tags are probably just wrong -- nothing amarok can do really. You should install ex-falso and fix them.
<levi501d> if i want something to run when i login to kde butnot ever time i create a new shell i should put it in .profile correct?
<well_laid_lawn> !autostart
<ubottu> Use the tool in System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Autostart, or System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown, to make programs automatically start in KDE session. See !boot for managing which non-interactive programs start at boot
<duckx0r> how do I get the kde network manager to show up in the system tray?
<semitones> it would be cool if Kubuntu installed default Activities as examples
<semitones> or just like one default
<rymate1234> hello
<EvilResistance> ohai
<rymate1234> what is this "PulseAudio" thing
<rymate1234> its suddenly appeared in the sound manager
<EvilResistance> rymate1234:  its the audio manager iirc
<rymate1234> how do I configure it
<rymate1234> lol
<rymate1234> why the hell is netbeans not in the kubuntu repositories
<BarkingFish> it was, rymate1234 - to the best of my knowledge, the last release it went out with was either Karmic or Lucid
<BarkingFish> why it isn't now, I don't know
<BarkingFish> !info netbeans oneiric
<ubottu> Package netbeans does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info netbeans natty
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<BarkingFish> ah, there you go. It was last released with 11.04, which we've just upgraded from.
#kubuntu 2011-11-04
<redeight> anyont here good with tablets (wacom driver)?
<EvilResistance> redeight:  what about it
<EvilResistance> wacom tablets work ootb since 11.04
<EvilResistance> well at least a majority of them do
<redeight> yes, i was atempting to fix my issue where touch stops working after resuming from sleep and not i dont have any touch at all
<EvilResistance> i think that's because you went into sleep mode
<EvilResistance> its a known bug that sleep mode sometimes breaks that stuff.
<EvilResistance> to my knowledge, there's no solution except a reboot
<redeight> but even after reboot i have no more touch. befor, when i rebooted i still had touch
<redeight> is there a way to restore the wacom driver that comes in 11.10?
<EvilResistance> redeight:  sec
<redeight> ok
<EvilResistance> holy god...
<EvilResistance> remind me NEVER to do `modprobe -l`
<EvilResistance> !wacom
<EvilResistance> ugh
<EvilResistance> no factoid
<EvilResistance> >.>
<EvilResistance> um...
<EvilResistance> redeight:  all i can *guess* is unplug your tablet, boot into your system, login, then try plugging the tablet back in
<Unit193> Grep is your friend...
<EvilResistance> Unit193:  okay, you tell me that after you have 2500 lines flood Konsole and crash it
<redeight> if i only knew what to grep...
<EvilResistance> redeight:  try this: sudo modprobe wacom
<redeight> its a touch screen tablet pc (HP tmh worked 2t) and touc
<EvilResistance> oh wait its a tablet pc?
<redeight> yea
<EvilResistance> and you've got a WACOM pen/touch tablet hooked up to it?
<EvilResistance> or smth
<redeight> its the convertable screen laptop tablet
<EvilResistance> ...
<redeight> HM tm2t tablet laptop
<redeight> geez... *HP
 * EvilResistance initiates massive google search
<EvilResistance> FOR WHAT ITS WORTH...
<redeight> heh, been googing for an hour...
<EvilResistance> <(ID-)redeight> anyont here good with tablets (wacom driver)?  <-- HP TABLET LAPTOP IS NOT WACOM
<EvilResistance> god damned caps
 * EvilResistance kicks his keyboard
<EvilResistance> now before i go into twitchy, burn-the-planet confusionrage, clarify something
<EvilResistance> redeight:  what COMPUTER are you running these items off of, and what WACOM tablet/device is connected to that COMPUTER?
<redeight> the touch screen built into the tablet is a wacom device, it worked great when i firct installed but would stop working when you resume from sleep. i was trying to possibly compile a newer one (read 11.10 came with 1.11.0 and they have 1.11.1 wacom driver) and i peobebly mad a bad wacom.ko
<EvilResistance> *twitches*
<redeight> in kool aid man voice *OH YA!!!!*
 * EvilResistance pulls out an AK-47, and decides to take a spontaneous trip to the tactical training facility
<OerHeks> redeight, maybe the guys in #Ubuntu-touch know a fix .. but i agree with EvilResistance, it could be a known issue
<redeight> cool thanks
<hecacode> hey i cant find sendmail.mc in 10.10 wats going on
<Linkmaster> So..I'm trying to install 11.10 on a lenovo s10e, and before I wiped the system on it(a standard from the kid I got it from) I noticed that one of the partitions was oddly missing, and he had brought me the computer where it wouldn't boot with a grub error, 16 I do believe. He wanted me to put kubuntu on it, so I did. Everytime I run the installer, it catches on creating the partitions, stating that it fails to create an ext3/4
<Linkmaster> there indicate that something on the harddrive may be broken?
<Linkmaster> oh...now I have an input/output error on /dev/sda
<Linkmaster> Something tells me this drive is utterly borked
<Linkmaster> and retrying/ignoring cause the message to come back up. I do believe this drive is borked
<semitones> Hey is there anyone on here also in #kde?
<semitones> I'd like to get in contact with an op there -- I seem to be banned and I don't know why
<Starwatcher> hi all, on the task bar the time is in UTC and I would like it to be local. last update switched it but I can't get it back, help
<Starwatcher> never mind found it real dummy here
<jamil_1> def banana[A, B](f: A => State[S,B], ma: State[S,A]): State[S,B] =  ??
<jamil_1> srry wrong channel
<jmichaelx> sometimes Dolphin claims to have successfully unmounted a directory when it has not
<Bearcat> does anyone have any experiance with the Network Management applet in kde4? I cant' seem to get a network up at all, unless i restart /etc/init.d/network, which seem to be besides the point. I can't find a way to get the nic to turn on.
<Bearcat> After i figure that out, i'll start trying to get a pppd mobile modem working
<Bearcat> but i'd love some help
<cmt> HI~~~
<cmt> What can i talking about....
<Mneumonic> Does anyone use a dock in KDE?  Im not sure which one to try in kde
<bkovacs> I wonder what the plans will be for Kubuntu 12.04.
<Nickmh> has anyone tried the winodws 7 or Xp themes for KDE?
<Nickmh> Hi All by the way :)
<Nickmh> I'm tryin' to get the entire office over to Linux, Debian/Ubuntu etc.  But they're gonns freak out with all the new stuff :-)
<Nickmh> gonns = gonna
<Nickmh> BKovacs, the only problem I see coming is the potential for Ubuntu to be bloated and basically become a processor, hard drive and bandwidth space hog as is windows
<jamil_1> how can I make muon install packages without asking for password ?
<EnzoMatrix> Can anyone joing #php?
<well_laid_lawn> I just did EnzoMatrix
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to register your nick
<EnzoMatrix> well_laid_lawn: Can you please invite me? I get an error about it being "invite only".
<EnzoMatrix> Ah
<EnzoMatrix> That might be it.
<EnzoMatrix> Thank you.
<well_laid_lawn> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<winston> hello?
<HulkHogan> no1 home
<Tm_T> number one home?
<HulkHogan> sure
<werner_> Hi, I have Kubuntu 11.10 and a bug is causing the task manager on the taskbar to have blank spaces and use multiple rows (instead of one row) as in my settings. I googled and can only find complaints about this, no fixes though? Does anyone know of a way I can fix this myself, please
<Num83rGuy_> Muon tells me that a package manager is running though one is not.
<well_laid_lawn> !aptfix | Num83rGuy_
<ubottu> Num83rGuy_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Num83rGuy_> OK thanks will do in a bit. using aptitude as a fall back at the moment.
<well_laid_lawn> if aptitude works then the apt database isn't locked
<well_laid_lawn> so running that command won't do anything
<Num83rGuy_> Yeah doing an update with aptitude now.
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<dsaintz> hello everone
<Aprendiz> hi all
<Maxiride> hi all\ciao a tutti
<Maxiride> anyone?7
<well_laid_lawn> Maxiride: you need to just ask your question and be patient in support channels :)
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<well_laid_lawn> lag!
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<well_laid_lawn> !lag
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Maxiride> ok ty. I'm pretty new on Kubuntu 11.10 and I don't understand the differences between the activities panel and the double desktop, they seem to provide differents workspace. But which is the differences?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use activities much but you can set up what applications to open with a activity
<Maxiride> so it's like the star button in windows? There isn't already the K button to choose wich app to lunch?
<well_laid_lawn> an activity you might have could be web where you have a twitter client and a browser open - that's the activity
<well_laid_lawn> it opens several apps at once basically
<Maxiride> aaah ok, now it's more clear
<Maxiride> thank you
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<mtron2> hello! Is there a way to add custom keybindings for kde4 (i have them in a .khotkeys file) via the terminal?
<mtron2> in kde3 i used 'usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/khotkeys_update --id <khotkeys file>' but it seems khotkeys_update is gone from kde4
<katsrc> this is amazing: http://oxygenkde.altervista.org/exceptionsguide.html
<katsrc> we should have this by default on Kubuntu
<klein_> saludo a todos
<katsrc> if GTK3 doesn't come through quick enough for the next release of Kubuntu
<klein_> alguien entiende español
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Aprendiz> where can I configure trash folder in kmail? I can only do setting for draft and sent but not for delete
<klein_> HELLOOOOO???
<well_laid_lawn> klein_: hi ????
<ahox> Hi, I have problems with kmail. It does not send emails after upgrading to kmail2. Also my .xsession-errors gets about 10 "akonadi_maildispatcher_agent(2521)/libakonadi: Resource id's don't match:  "akonadi_maildir_resource_2" "akonadi_maildir_resource_0"  per second.
<ahox> "
<well_laid_lawn> ahox: all I can suggest is try with a new user and see if the same error occurs
<ahox> is there some way to completly remove the current kmail settings/account etc?
<well_laid_lawn> the config might be in .kde I'm not on a kde box atm to check
<werner_> Hi, I have Kubuntu 11.10 and a bug is causing the task manager on the taskbar to have blank spaces and use multiple rows (instead of one row) as in my settings. I googled and can only find complaints about this, no fixes though? Does anyone know of a way I can fix this myself, please
<BluesKaj> werner_, which kde version .4.7.2 ?
<werner_> Hi BluesKaj yes, 4.7.2
<BluesKaj> werner_, does resizing the panel affect the layout in the taskbar ?
<zolfer> exit
<TheLastProject> I can't install any software, as soon as I want to install something using Muon Software Centre (even after I just booted) I get "Another application seems to be using the package system at this time. You must close all other package managers before you will be able to install or remove any packages."
<ahox> well_laid_lawn: it does work with a new user
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, did you try installing any apps in the terminal?
<ahox> TheLastProject: try an apt-get install. This may tell you which program to run to fix the problem
<ahox> something along the lines of dpkg --reconfigure -a
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, if you still have a problem , run this command in the terminal, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<well_laid_lawn> ahox: then it must be something in your config ;)
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj. ahox: It seems to work in the terminal, but trying to install LibreOffice through there tells me I have broken packages =/ It's the program I need installed so yeah =/ Which command should I use to fix that? =/
<werner_> BluesKaj: Yes, as per normal. I can see all open aps, etc. Problem is simply 2 fold: 1) There are blank spaces (looks like invisible tasks) 2) There are multiple rows in the taskbar (by my settgins specified max 1 row). I have also seen that when  I close a window sometimes the space remains where the button was. It never "collapses"
<ahox> well, yes - what I would like to know is how to remove my old config completly and redo everything
<ahox> TheLastProject: What does an apt-get install say?
<TheLastProject> ahox: http://paste.kde.org/142226/
<ahox> which version of kubuntu are you running? And do you have some ppa's enabled?
<ahox> It looks to me that the version 3.4.4~rc1 is not the official version
<TheLastProject> ahox: Ah, I guess I should try removing the libreoffice PPA from my software sources list, forgot I have that there...
<TheLastProject> ahox: Yep, that fixed it. Thanks a lot for the help!
<TheLastProject> Thank you as well, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, ahox dexerves a cookie ! :)
<BluesKaj> err deserves
 * TheLastProject gives ahox a cookie
<well_laid_lawn> !cookie | ahox
<ubottu> ahox: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * ahox munching
<BluesKaj> damn ppas are pita , they hang around like unwanted guests
<TheLastProject> I was not aware that was there
<TheLastProject> The !cookie feature, I mean
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<progre55> hey guys, anyone else has problems with skype? from time to time it just freezes, and cant even kill it. have to kill -9
<well_laid_lawn> see the warning
<progre55> I'm guessing it has something to do with pulseaudio, but not sure
<well_laid_lawn> try starting it from a terminal progre55 to catch any errors
<progre55> good idea, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> heh that's linux 101
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
 * BluesKaj slurps coffee
<well_laid_lawn> got milk?
<BluesKaj> well, I gave up on amarok , mislists some of my fav artists double cds and puts the same numbered songs together in a single playlist so I have two1s two 2s etc ...didn't realize the devs were trying to emulate the bugs from windows media player :)
<Brace_Work> BluesKaj: banshee does that as well, drives me potty
<BluesKaj> Brace_Work, yeah the amarok ppl told me it wasn't the app but the tags were attached in the wrong format whatever that may be , but it has to be edited to make it work . guess I should have learned more about the defaultn settings in amarok before I let it screw up the playlists
<Kalidarn> does anyone else get crashes with plasma when logging in
<Kalidarn> and logging out
<Kalidarn> seems to be a great way to crash plasma otherwise it's pretty damn stable when it's running
<Kalidarn> much more so than unity
<BluesKaj> why can't there just be a simple player that doesn't treat the user like he needs help managing his music files without asking first :)
<BluesKaj> Kalidarn, I get the odd crash when logging out , but not at login
<well_laid_lawn> BluesKaj: I use  mplayer -ao alsa -shuffle -playlist ~/music/playlist.txt | egrep "Title|Artist" and it always works
<BluesKaj> well_laid_lawn, I like the cli as much as the next guy , but I don't shuffle and really do prefer a gui for handling media
<well_laid_lawn> it's the only one I've found that's consistently predictable
<well_laid_lawn> and on that note
<phunyguy_work> Hello, how can I make VPN connections persistent in network-manager? There is an option to "Connect Automatically" but I don't think it does anything.  Every time my network connection has a hiccup, the VPN disconnects.
<phunyguy_work> and doesnt reconnect.
<BOY992> good morning peopleeeeeeeeeeeee
<BOY992> can u read me?
<ucenik18> AVTKVSS
<ucenik19> abe
<ucenik19> noob :D
<ucenik18> saf
<ucenik19> NO LIFIERS :D
<ucenik19> ujj
<ucenik19> FUU ALL NO LIFAS
<Fagio> Omfg ucenik00 noob
<Fagio> :D
<asdasdas> asdasdas
<Fagio> I am  known as Fag
<Fagio> uyijoiijijj]
<Fagio> uiobnujbugbughuihj
<Fagio> ugbuiobub;ubli;ubh;ubhu']
<Fagio> l'kmo
<Fagio> i
<Fagio> pohn
<Fagio> pin
<Fagio> pin
<Fagio> ipn
<Fagio> pinihkp
<Fagio> nikn
<Fagio> pin
<Fagio> pin
<Fagio> inp
<Fagio> bnbin
<Fagio> ibni
<Fagio> bnkib
<ucenik18> safklmolmolmolmm
<pangolin> Fagio: Please stop
<Fagio> Noob
<pangolin> ucenik18: you too please
<Fagio> :D
<ucenik19__> why is it so silent
<mitchless> any ktrace users out there?
<ucenik19__> any1 tell me how to install Flash Player on ubuntu 7.04 ...
<jussi> ucenik19__: Sorry, we dont support 7.04 any more :(
<ucenik19__> just tell me
<ucenik19__> terminal commands
<ucenik19__> to install it
<ucenik19__> ...
<jussi> I have no idea.
<pangolin> you can't
<ucenik19__> i am at school right now
<ucenik19__> this computer
<ucenik19__> \has flash
<ucenik19__> and its 7.04
<ucenik19__> but the other ones
<ucenik19__> dont have and are the same
<ucenik19__> so dont know how ....
<pangolin> ask the school's network admin to do it
<jussi> ucenik19__: seriously, we don't know - lots of things changed sinced 7.04 and I really don't remember. In addition, its no longer supported.  :(
<ucenik19__> well why d hell did they put 7.04
<pangolin> ask the school's network admin
<jussi> ucenik19__: another question for your sysadmin :)
<ucenik19__> ...
<ucenik19__> how can i upgrade 7.04 without cd
<jussi> +
<pangolin> !eolupgrade
<pangolin> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ucenik19__> O.o
<pangolin> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pangolin> last link will tell you how.
<ucenik19__> where should i type that
<Quintasan> jussi: I don't want to be a pesimist, do you think upgrading from that will work?
<pangolin> ucenik19__: you don,t type it. you click on the link and read
<jussi> Quintasan: yeah, if you do it the eol releases way, all the way through all the releases...
<Quintasan> Hmmm, it would be a valuable feedback if he got that working
<jussi> Quintasan: it certainly would be interesting, but somehow Im guessing no sudo access...
<jussi> (he is at school)
<jussi> maybe I shoudl do that for fun... :P
<Quintasan> Oh, gotta bash his sysadmin at least
<TheLastProject> I can't get access to the "File/Edit/etc" menu bar in Kopete anymore, it disappeared a few days ago but won't come back, not even if I press Alt in the hope to trigger it. Does anybody know what to do?
<pangolin> you've tried restarting kopete?
<TheLastProject> pangolin: Multiple times, to no avail
<TheLastProject> pangolin: I can see this tab in any chat window (Chat/Edit/Format/Tabs/Tools/Settings/Help) but not in the main window
<mweijts> TheLastProject:  try CTRL-M
<TheLastProject> And thank you, mweijts.
<TheLastProject> I knew I was missing something simple...
<pangolin> menu was invisible?
<TheLastProject> Yeah, it was, apparently Ctrl-M triggers it, which I was not aware of. Must've pressed it once by accident or so.
<pangolin> something to remember.
<pangolin> nice job mweijts :)
<mweijts> i have a problem at the moment with Kopete it's always connecting on the ...@hotmail.com account can't reach server, while the second account ...@msn.com logged in correctly
<alexdevillx> Any minecraft clone for kubuntu?
<belli> Hello, is anybody here? My exboyfriend talked me to install and use kubuntu, then he left me and I have problem with loud fan and overheating and no one to help me :(
<BluesKaj> belli, laptop or desktop?
<genii-around> This sounds more like a hardware problem than a software problem...
<belli> sony vaio vpcea2s1e laptop
<belli> it is software, in windows it was okay
<belli> in gnome it was okay, in KDE it is overheating
<belli> I have 60-70 degrees of cpu while idle :(
<belli> no idea anybody? :(
<BluesKaj> belli, have a little patience , someone will help if they can
<belli> well I hope.. I don't even know where to ask
<ahox> belli, can you run top and powertop to see if there is some process that is at 100% or so?
<belli> no, it is under 10% all the time
<amichair> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ahox> belli, what does powertop say?
<belli> ahox: sorry, what is powertop and where can I find it?
<ahox> its in the powertop package
<amichair> is it just me, or is there no sun-java6-* in oneiric repos?
<ahox> and its basically the same as top, just for power-related stuff
<ahox> amichair: its just you ;-)
<amichair> ahox: are they still in the partner repos? I don't see them there...
<ahox> I am just trying to figure that out - how do I see the source-repo?
<ahox> found it - its in natty/main (archive.canonical.com)
<amichair> ahox: maybe apt-cache show <package>?
<amichair> natty ain't oneiric :-)
<ahox> good point - must be a leftover from before the upgrade
<amichair> !info sun-java-jdk
<ubottu> Package sun-java-jdk does not exist in oneiric
<amichair> there u have it
<amichair> !info sun-java-jdk natty
<belli> http://pastebin.com/mmWCiwr2
<ubottu> Package sun-java-jdk does not exist in natty
<amichair> !find sun-java-jdk
<ubottu> Package/file sun-java-jdk does not exist in oneiric
<amichair> !find sun-java-jdk natty
<ubottu> Package/file sun-java-jdk does not exist in natty
<ahox> so I assume its now the openjdk-6-* packages
<amichair> strange
<ahox> belli, your cpu certainly runs a lot in the higher cpu states quiet a bit, but not that much - the only thing I find a bit strange is your touchpad
<belli> ahox: but what is wrong with my touchpad?
<ahox> no idea, maybe google for it?
<ahox> or upgrade to oneiric
<belli> under what phrase? :D
<ahox> your laptop name
<ahox> +touchpad problems
<belli> ahox: but in gnome and in windows I have no problems with anything :/
<ahox> thought, if this is a driver issue, then upgrading may be the easiest option
<ahox> then add an kde or linux to it
<ahox> actually, you could run powertop again under gnome to see if it changes
<ahox> if it doesn't then this is not the problem
<belli> ok, Im going to try..
<belli> ahox: but it has nothing to do with touchpad.. that % in powertop is according to my movement of cursor with touchpad.. when I don't move with it, it under 10%, when I move, it's more
<RandomRoger> umm, where is the menu.lst file in kubuntu ?
<belli> and it is some bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194489 any other idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194489 in XOrg-Driver-Synaptics "ps2 synaptics touchpad causing huge amounts of wakeups" [Medium,Won't fix]
<ahox> which version of kubuntu are you running?
<RandomRoger> I found it its grub.cfg in 10.10
<koch> Hi.
<belli> actually I have ubuntu 11.04 with KDE installed.. in some chat told me that it is like having kubuntu 11.04
<RandomRoger> How do I get kubuntu to display the menu when I boot so I can select which entry I want to boot ?
<koch> how to see every pc connected on my network?
<ahox> that's correct - but you may want to try out 11.10
<RandomRoger> yeah that's what I meant, my bad.
<RandomRoger> I am running 11.10
<belli> ahox: I would love to, but this month I can't because of limits on my internet connection.. I will upgade asap
<RandomRoger> Is there some key I have to hit on boot to get the grub meny ?
<RandomRoger> menu.
<claydoh> RandomRoger: shift key iirc
<RandomRoger> Ok, will give it a try.
<RandomRoger> ty
<claydoh> but do you have a dual boot RandomRoger?
<claydoh> oopsie
<RandomRoger> Nope, not shift key.
<RandomRoger> Anyhow, my new kernel works but the gfx are borked.
<RandomRoger> I have to 3D acceleration.
<ahox> belli, the only other thing I can now think of is to use ksysguard and go through the sensors to spot something odd there
<RandomRoger> no*
<ahox> CPU Load/Interrupts/Total may be an interesting number
<RandomRoger> Anyone else know how I mite get into the grub menu on boot ?
<BluesKaj> RandomRoger,  hold the shift key down right after the bios scrn until the grub menu appears
<RandomRoger> K, will try.
<RandomRoger> Success
<RandomRoger> Now to find if I can somehow enable my gfx card on the new kernel.
<ahox> RandomRoger: otherwise have a look at /etc/defaults/grub
<RandomRoger> Thanks
<RandomRoger> Actually I remember some error regarding fglrx when compiling the kernel, so that mite be why the new one has no 3D
<amichair> is there a utility that makes all changes necessary for properly using an ssd?
<FuZz_> hello
<amichair> !ssd
<FuZz_> !ssd
<FuZz_> :D
<amichair> one can try...
<claydoh> RandomRoger: are you dual booting, or have both ubuntu/kubuntu installed together?
<RandomRoger> I just have Kubuntu
<claydoh> shift key to bring up grub can be tricky timing wise
<claydoh> RandomRoger: you wouldnt use grub then, you would choose kde or unity or whichever desktop at the login
<RandomRoger> No, I needed it because I have multiple kernels
<RandomRoger> I'm experimenting with compiling my own. So I need to get into grub to select which kernel to boot.,
<claydoh> make sure you run update-grub to add the kernels to it, the kernel build might not be adding an entry to grub
<RandomRoger> Its there
<RandomRoger> I needed to boot the old kernel again though because there's a problem with fglrx
<claydoh> good, you just have to hit or hold down shift at the right time, I have seen it be tricky so try a few times if  you have to
<claydoh> RandomRoger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_Display_Behavior
<claydoh> if you need to edit the file to turn it on permanently
<RandomRoger> Thanks
<RandomRoger> Love Linux man, its so fun.
<koch> how to change the name of ntfs disk, via terminal linux?
<koch> so thnks.
<koch> bye
<bios`> hi I am looking for a tool which allows me to make anotations in pdfs (xournal is a way to limited since you can only write text on the white boarders and okular does not allow me to send the anotatins to friends who are not using okuklar as well)
<Walzmyn> I'm tyring to install skype. The interwebs say it's in the partners repo, but I don't see it. I downloaded the .deb from skype but it's telling me skype is availiable in a repo channel. What gives?
<pangolin> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Walzmyn> pangolin: right, but skype's not in there. I found a dozen articles saying that was where it was
<Walzmyn> and I've searched the repos for it and not found it, but the .deb from sykpe said there was a repo verson availiable some where
<pangolin> interesting, I am getting the same results
<amichair_> !find skype oneiric partner
<BluesKaj> 32 bit skype is available in the repos here
<BluesKaj> !skype
<amichair_> what's the syntax again?
<amichair_> !find skype oneiric
<ubottu> Found: pidgin-skype, pidgin-skype-dbg
<BluesKaj> !info skype
<BluesKaj> I usually download the static version , for palin skype ...it works ok on 64bit
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> plain
<BluesKaj> conflicting factoids
<Walzmyn> sorry, taking care of kid. I need 64 bit, so just get it from skype?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn,yeah , probly your best bet
<Walzmyn> I got it, but havn't installed yet. it said it needed to install 95 additional packages
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, I usually get it from the website ...wonder how old that ubuntu tutorial is .
<Walzmyn> some of what I was reading was referencing 11.10
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, ok , because al I see on the skype site is a beta version
<BluesKaj> all
<Num83rGuy_> Just installed Kubuntu 11.10, Muon crashes, Now Muon will not get new packages with the error along the line of "package system in use close other package managers". No other is in use and aptitude, apt-get works
<Num83rGuy_> Where is muon's lock file?
<ishaan> Num83rGuy_: Have u tried restarting the Os?
<Num83rGuy_> ishaan Yes
<ishaan> Num83rGuy_ Whats the exact error and where?
<phunyguy_work> it is definitely the lock file, but where is it
<Num83rGuy_> Muon package manager. When trying to apply a change to a package install, remove, etc.
<ishaan> try sudo apt-get muon --restart
<phunyguy_work> a muon crash will cause a lock file to remain according to google
<phunyguy_work> just not sure how to kill it
<ishaan> then find the process using "ps -A" command in the konsole
<Num83rGuy_> Command line option --restart is not understood Did you mean reinstall
<ishaan> no restart.
<ishaan> its a the force strart type.
<Num83rGuy_> I put in "sudo apt-get muon --restart" and the output was "Command line option --restart is not understood"
<ishaan> can u send me the processes running in ur system using "ps-A" in the konsole?
<phunyguy_work> ishaan, i dont think there is a process running
<phunyguy_work> thats what he is trying to say
<ishaan> thats why iam checking it against background ones...it may run and cause crash or there are other apps running which is causing the same.
<Num83rGuy_> ishaan http://pastebin.com/xK3Bk3XH
<Num83rGuy_> No not that I am aware of.
<Num83rGuy_> Muon only crashed once and now is locked out of the package system but, aptitude and apt-get still work so it is not the apt lock file.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, just try muon in the terminal , see what comes up
<ishaan> BluesKaj: thats a good suggestion
<ishaan> Num83rGuy_: try that.
<Num83rGuy_> ok
<phunyguy_work> ishaan is the IRC traffic cop.
<ishaan> phunyguy_work: who me??
<phunyguy_work> Num83rGuy_: follow ishaan's suggestion to follow BluesKaj's suggestion.
<phunyguy_work> ishaan: that was a good suggestion to follow BluesKaj's suggestion
<phunyguy_work> :P
<phunyguy_work> lunchtime, bbl
<ishaan> hmm..which country are u in phunyguy_work?
<Num83rGuy_> LOL yeah, running "sudo muon" in konsole works.
<ishaan> try not use sudo when executing GUI's
<ishaan> use gksudo
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, what about muon only , in user mode rather than sudo
<ishaan> yes iwas gonna write that too..
<BluesKaj> ishaan, this is kubuntu , kde territory
<Num83rGuy_> It seems to run but says I don't have authorization.
<ishaan> yes i knw..thats why i said gksudo..do one thing,try sudo dolphin and see the result in the konsole.you can see what is said BluesKaj
<Num83rGuy_> When I try to install
<ishaan> Num83rGuy_: install what?
<genii-around> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Num83rGuy_> kdesudo muon works too.
<Num83rGuy_> I installed 2ping
<genii-around> Num83rGuy_ and ishaan .. please see the ubottu's link as to why not to use sudo to run gui apps
<Num83rGuy_> first thing in the list and small.
<ishaan> genii-around: i knw that.Thanks for the heads up.
<ishaan> Num83rGuy_: and what happens then?
<Num83rGuy_> It works with sudo it works with kdesudo just not run from the menu.
<genii-around> ishaan: I see now... pulled the factoid up so that others would not think this should be a good way to run muon or dolphin, then checked backscroll :)
<Num83rGuy_> I know that it is not the best method and the issues it causes. thanks
<ishaan> genii-around: I think u got my point...Somewhat!
<Num83rGuy_> let me try again and see .
 * BluesKaj has learned the lazy methods. my ~/.bashrc file is full of aliases
<dewey> anyone on good with wifi issues ?
<phunyguy_work> just ask your question.
<phunyguy_work> (dewey)
<dewey> ok well when i am using wifi it works for a few seconds then kind of freezes. if i reconect its fine again for a few seconds but stops again
<dewey> its an intel wifi and i download the drivers
<dewey> iwlwifi
<dewey> still does it
<Amdpc> Hi..does anyone here know how to connect to mobile broadband in kubuntu 10.10 ?
<Amdpc> !bluetooth
<dewey> Amdpc it works just like regular wifi
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Amdpc> dewey : When I plug the dongle , It is shown in the network option in the panel...But I am unable to connect it...Can you help ?
<dewey> oh your using the USB one
<Amdpc> yes..
<dewey> witch one do you have ?
<dewey> should be a model number on the back by the ESN (barcode)
<BluesKaj> dewey,for the intel wifi module , try , sudo modprobe iwlwifi , in the the terminal
<dewey> blueskaj says module not found
<dewey> but its in /lib/firmware where it said to puti it
<Amdpc> dewey : Tata Photon Plus (INdia)
<dewey> amdpc not familiar with that one
<dewey> amdpc try this link http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-configure-tataindicom-mobile-broadband-on-linux/
<genii-around> dewey: firmware should be put in /lib/firmware ( and usually only if you intend to use ndiswrapper as the driver )
<Amdpc> dewey : dewey : n one more thing...I am able to connect my dongle using Ubuntu..
<dewey> genii-around ok so where should i put it ?
<dewey> amdpc it has ubuntu on the site check it out
<genii-around> dewey: Where did you download the drivers from, are they Windows or Linux drivers?
<Amdpc> <dewey> : Yeh....I am on UBuntu only and it is connected :)
<genii-around> ( and what is the extension of the filename either way )
<dewey> they are linux drivers i got from intellinuxwireless
<dewey> .ucode
<genii-around> dewey: OK, so that file actually is in the correct place. But for it to be used, you have to be then using ndiswrapper for your driver and not the native linux driver
<dewey> ok let me google that thanks
<genii-around> dewey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper might get you started
<rymate1234> hai
<dewey> genii-around it requires a .inf file? so it wont work with .ucode will it ?
<rymate1234> kubunntu uses a load of ram
<rymate1234> why is this?
<genii-around> dewey: Most adapters when used with ndiswrapper will require BOTH... the firmware to the hardware ( .ucode or .fw file) and the windows device driver information ( .inf file)
<dewey> ok so i need to find the windows driver too ?
<rymate1234> guys
<genii-around> rymate1234: KDE can be fairly resource-heavy compared to other desktop environments like GNOME, or XFCE
<rymate1234> ye
<genii-around> dewey: Yep
<dewey> so i should install it to /lib/firmware as well ?
<rymate1234> genii-around: but surely it shouldn't be using 70% of my ram
<rymate1234> only applications I have open are xchat and chrome
<genii-around> dewey: Usually when there are more than a couple files involved for the single device, to make a subdirectory under /lib/firmware and put all of the stuff into that
<genii-around> rymate1234: How much ram does your system have?
<rymate1234> 3Gb
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work requires my attention here periodically
<rymate1234> holy shit
<rymate1234> ram usage went wayyy down when i closed chrome
<genii-around> rymate1234: Now ya know. ... also, please try to keep the language family friendly here :)
<rymate1234> oh ok :P
<dewey> genii-around it appears to be impossible to download the inf files....
<dewey> genii-around all i  can fine are the .exe
<genii-around> dewey: The usual thing is to download the Windows driver entirely. They are usually in .zip or sometimes self-extracting .exe ... then extracting the .inf and also .sys files
<dewey> how do i get the inf out of an exe? lol
<Num83rGuy_> Ugh, Sorry went to reboot suddenly everyone wanted to come over.  Found out what my issue with Muon was.
<genii-around> dewey: Usually by having wine already installed and then using that to run it, etc
<dewey> yeah thats what i figured
<dewey> installing wine...
<Num83rGuy_> Cryptic error messages.  I was trying to install a package that caused broken depends was putting up the package system in use error.
<Num83rGuy_> ishaan Installing a package with broken depends causes the package system in use error.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then it might suggest , sudo apt-get -f install
<Num83rGuy_> It 's OK I have it fixed now but, thank you.
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<dewey> ok genii-around lets see how long this works
<dewey> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<rymate1234> !ping
<genii-around> It's rate-limited
<dewey> still seems to be lagging out
<dewey> cant open any web sites now
<dewey> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dewey> im getting pinged though
<dewey> odd
<dewey> ugh ever since unity was put in ubuntu i went back to windows. thought i would try kubuntu but i am about to go back to windows again
<rymate1234> dewey: want my advice?
<dewey> sure
<rymate1234> afaik there is an option on the ubuntu login screen to use the "classic" interface
<rymate1234> its a dropown box on the bottom
<rymate1234> or use 10.04 lts
<BluesKaj> dewey,   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> dewey, any error messages?
<dewey> i dont understand why i am fine here but websites time out.
<dewey> no error
<BluesKaj> that means it's connected
<dewey> i am connected but on wireless everything times out
<dewey> like package installs
<dewey> and websites
<genii-around> dewey: So you are connected to irc fine but websites having issues?
<dewey> not just websites
<genii-around> Smells like dns issue
<dewey> yeah its odd
<dewey> ideas ?
<genii-around> dewey: You are connected by both wireless and wire to same router/access point but only one connection is working?
<dewey> no i unplugged wired
<dewey> let me try a reboot after i did all this network stuff brb
<genii-around> dewey: Might want to try: sudo dhclient wlan0
<genii-around> ( assuming it's supposed to be automatically getting an ip)
<BluesKaj> dewey, do you see your network/router, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<ubuntu> hi?
<dewey> genii-around ok I am wired again the icon in the bottom right corner that let me search for wireless networks is gone. Any idea how to get that back ?
<ubuntu> bye bye guys
<BluesKaj> dewey, look at my post above
<dewey> says device doesnt support scaning
<BluesKaj> you need the wifi connection on , no wired for that test
<dewey> yeah i know i am looking for how to get that icon back one sec
<dewey> any idea ?
<dewey> got it
<dewey> ok one sec
<dewey> switching to wireless
<calcmandan_tp> so its kdesudo now and not kdesu like it was?
<dewey> BluesKaj what ever i did has completely removed my wireless
<dewey> it doesnt detect my card at all now
<genii-around> calcmandan_tp: Correct
<dewey> genii-around any idea why now the network software doesnt see my wifi ?
<dewey> but when i do lspci | grep -i net it finds my card
<genii-around> dewey: Did you do something like blacklist the linux driver it was using previously?
<dewey> nope
<dewey> all i did was ndiswrapper -i mydriver.inf
<dewey> should i do the .sys too ?
<genii-around> dewey: Is ndiswrapper a currently loaded module?
<genii-around> eg: does lsmod| grep ndiswrapper     show it?
<dewey> no it doesnt
<dewey> so its not loaded
<dewey> doesnt ndiswrapper -m make it come on at startup ?
<genii-around> dewey: You would still need to probably put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules for it to be loaded each boot
<dewey> genii-around so just add the line ndiswrapper to the file ?
<genii-around> Yep
<dewey> ok so how do i run it now
<genii-around> dewey: For the moment just manually: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<linux4u2> hi.
<linux4u2> why does bluetooth headsets not work in 11.04?
<dewey> ok brb testing
<linux4u2> I have yet to see any post a how to or anything close to a set of working instructions?
<genii-around> linux4u2: If in Konsole you put: sudo service bluetooth restart        and try again your headset does it see it then?
<linux4u2> ok let me try
<linux4u2> ok I have restart bluetooth
<linux4u2> I have the headset paired. but how to I get any sound out of it.
<dewey> genii-around now its seeing my connections but doesnt connect. Just says wait for authorization
<dewey> i have remove the connection and readded it
<linux4u2> I have tried blue-devil, blueman and bluetooth-applet.
<genii-around> linux4u2: Do you see a usb audio device in kmix?
<linux4u2> dont think so, let me double check
<linux4u2> no
<linux4u2> no usb audio device in kmix
<linux4u2> I cant see the sink in pulseaudio.
<linux4u2> what kills me is this worked perfectly in 10.10
<genii-around> dewey: Hm. I currently have no suggestions
<genii-around> linux4u2: If you put: alsamixer              and then in there F6  does it show the headset?
<Orcris> Is there any way to make Kdenlive work, or do I just need to wait for an update?
<linux4u2> ok let me try genii
<linux4u2> genii-around,  no it doesnt show a headset
<linux4u2> do I need a .asoudrc file?
<jmichaelx> i don't think anyone has .asoundrc in oneiric by default
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, , linux4u2 , ~/.asoundrc is usually required if you have a pci soundcard that needs to be made the default in the bios ..but that's my experience ..yours may differ
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: that may well be the case.... on two machines i have had constant issues with the wrong audio device be set as the default
<jmichaelx> (in oneiric)
<andycc> This might be a stupid question, but why is my mouse cursor disappearing when I'm not moving it? I looked through System Settings and couldn't find anything relevant...
<jmichaelx> in both cases, phonon settings seems to be fairly worthless
<jmichaelx> andycc: i see that, too.... but only when a firefix window is open. if i move the mouse, it comes back
<andycc> (I also STFWed, but it didn't turn up anything relevant either)
 * jmichaelx STFWed?
 * jmichaelx understands the TF, but not the S or W....
<andycc> jmichaelx: STFW = search the F-ing web
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> got it now
<BluesKaj> also the  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file nedds to have the new pci card kernel module/driver:  options newsoundcardmodule index=0
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: yea, i have alsa-base.conf set correctly, but the machine sometimes still sets the wrong device as the default (a USB microphone, of all things)
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: right now, the default devie is set correctly 3 out of 4 time.... when it tries to make the webcam mic the default, i just unplug the webcam, then plug it back in, and things are fine
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, make sure you have first in the list under this line : # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: yes, that is how i have it
<jmichaelx> i did not have this problem in natty
<jmichaelx> this issue is mildly annoying, but there are several issues in kubuntu oneiric that annoy me much more than this
<BluesKaj> ok, then that webcam mic must have some drivercode that kills anyother audio drives
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: entirely possible.... although one would think that a mic should never be the default audio device
<BluesKaj> kde window sizing is one of my pet annoyances
<mivasa> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> anywayn , back to raking ...bbi
<phoenix_firebrd> mivasa: hello
<jmichaelx> yes, trying to move a window by dragging titlebar often results in resizing
<mivasa> i am looking for a usent server any recommendations
<mivasa> sorry Usenet Server...
<BluesKaj> the davance window and application settings won't hold unles i use 'force' ...remember doesn't remember anything :)
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta do some work for a bit
<linux4u2> hey BluesKaj  I agree, but I was at the point to try anything.
<linux4u2> why is there no howto for 11.04? since they changed everything in 11.04 I figure someone would have created a howto.
<merlin1991> is it a known bug that rekonq keeps crashing, or am I special?
<well_laid_lawn> there's beena few ppl with that issue
<merlin1991> known solutions?
<well_laid_lawn> use something else
<merlin1991> my symptoms are random crashes + definite crash when I try to dl anything
<merlin1991> arf
<merlin1991> I was looking forward not to install mozilla for once :D
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<merlin1991> what would be a lightweight browser for kde then?
<well_laid_lawn> konqueror amybe
<genii-around> konqueror is fairly serviceable, yes
<andycc> merlin1991: if lightweight is what you're looking for, then yeah, +1 for Konqueror.
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: do you get any error messages?
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: I didn't check logs (does rekonq write some)
<merlin1991> but the window simply closes
<merlin1991> looks like the regular sigsev to me
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: no try to run it from terminal
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: you can also try disabling plugins
<TheTaLlesT> my audio card can use 2 input sources at the same time. front mic and line in for example this shows up just fine in alsa but in pulse i can only select one. i assume this is because of the profile. I am useing  'Analog Surround 5.1 Output + Analog Stereo Input'. can i add another profile?
<Num83rGuy_> Oh boy, I just realized I have no sound. alsamixer is showing my sound card (Audigy 2 platinum) as does the phonon ksm. But phonon has the card grayed out.
<BluesKaj> TheTaLlesT, I believe you can setup more profile if you have pavucontrol installed .. not real sure since I only use pulse because have to for webaudio content to play
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, that's pci card right ?
<Num83rGuy_> Yes.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, did you set it as the default in the bios ?
<andycc> OK, asking again: does anyone have any idea why my mouse cursor disappears when I don't move it?
<Num83rGuy_> It should be. I upgraded (fresh install using old home) from 11.04 last night. It worked in 11.04.
<Num83rGuy_> The cursor hideing is annoying to me too.
<mweijts> i have a problem with Kopete on WLM, I have 2 accounts ...@hotmail.com and ...@msn.com witch is working fine but the ...@hotmail.com account is always connecting, i reinstalled kopete, cleared all config files but problem is stilthere
<andycc> Okay, now my touchpad is dead. And there is no cursor at all.
<Num83rGuy_> andycc: The package that does that is called unclutter.
<andycc> Ah, indeed, I just killall-ed it and I can see the cursor now.
<andycc> Thanks for that.
<Num83rGuy_> I usually uninstall it
<Num83rGuy_> I am going to have to install more pulse stuff aren't I? I hate pulse.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, look for the chip in alsmixer  , lsmod | grep snd , that  module should be your Card 0 (default) or  index=0 in alsabase.conf
<BluesKaj> yeah, pulseaudio is a dirty fix IMO , I'm not happy with it but i need it for flash and other audio content on the web
<BluesKaj> alsa is supposed to link to flash on webaudio content ...it used to work with my onboard , but it doesn't with the m-audio
<Num83rGuy_> I don't see any thing that looks like my sound card in the out put of  lsmod | grep snd
<Num83rGuy_> Yet alsamixer sees it.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, so the chip listed in alsamixer doesn't show up in lsmod ?
<Num83rGuy_> I beleve yes.
<BluesKaj> make sure
<Num83rGuy_> OK
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: it probsbly should me ca0106 or emu10k
<Num83rGuy_> alsa mixer says the chip is SigmaTel STAC9721,23
<Num83rGuy_> lasmod does not have that but does have emu10k
<Num83rGuy_> Actually emu10k1
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: thats your card
<andycc> Ah, a Sigmatel. Aren't those "supported" by the standard hda-intel driver?
<andycc> (or whatever it's called)
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: have you disabled the onboard audio?
<Num83rGuy_> OK, phonon has it grayed out.
<Num83rGuy_> Yes.
<Num83rGuy_> ac97 disabled in BIOS.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, try this  sudo lshw -C multimedia
<Num83rGuy_> here is the output http://paste.kde.org/142382/
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, ok what does this show ..there may be a conflict , cat /proc/asound/modules
<Num83rGuy_>  0 snd_emu10k1
<Num83rGuy_>  1 snd_usb_audio
<Num83rGuy_> The second is a USB web cam with mic.
<Num83rGuy_> I unplugged it and phonon wants to know if I want it permanently forgotten. Will it work if I plug it in later?
<Num83rGuy_> If I say yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: it should
<Num83rGuy_> OK
<Num83rGuy_> Now the USB mic is gon but the soundcard is still gray.
<BluesKaj> wish i knew more about audigy soundcards ...wonder what the module /driver name is ..does anyone know ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: can you purge and reinstall pulseaudio?
<adarshajoisa> is there any way to make a widget visible above active windows?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i am sure its emu10k1 chip
<Num83rGuy_> Me too. Running pactl tels me that the default sink is auto_null I will try to set the sink to something meaningful before I go nuclear and purge.
<Num83rGuy_> Thanks.
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yeah i just ssh'd into my other pc which has an audigy which uses that driver altho it's not the default
<Num83rGuy_> I am installing pulse control I think I had to do this last time. And then kick it a few times.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, try this , sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<Num83rGuy_> No output.
<BluesKaj> good
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  I am having a alsa asoundrc file that works for web too, i was using it. If you are interested i can paste it here
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, are you using pulseaudio as well ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<Num83rGuy_> If I could get rid of pulse that would be great.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: pulseaudio without the alsa configuration file
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, nm ..If I could dump pulse I would
<BluesKaj> I have an ,asoundrc file set up
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: shall i paste the config here
<BluesKaj> paste your file , phoenix_firebrd I'll check it out
<BluesKaj> in pastebin
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/142388/
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have added a  lowpass filter to it, if you dont wont remove it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: *want
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: only one application can use the soundcard at once
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, open this file ,/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , and find this line : '# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0' , paste this line directly under it , options  snd-emu10k1 index=0
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, where did you get that .asoundrc file ...that looks to me like an analog output setup ...I use spdif/pcm only
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh, i did a research and created my own, yes its for analog, you can use to make your own
<Num83rGuy_> OK I did that. also this was in that file http://paste.kde.org/142394/
<BluesKaj> this is mine phoenix_firebrd , http://paste.ubuntu.com/728575/ , simple but effective
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i guess your sound card supports hardware mixer
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, ok , try a reboot , then we'll see what happens with phonon and pulse
<Num83rGuy_> oK in a bit.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy_, those lines you pasted are common strings in the conf file afaikt
<calcmandan_phone> Can someone please pastebin their apt.sources file for 11.10?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes the m-audio card has several opyional devices it can connect to
<BluesKaj> calcmandan_phone, are you upgrading your OS ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: mine is creative soundblaster , which is based on ca0106 chip and it doesnt contain a hardware mixer
<calcmandan_phone> Blueskai: I will be but I want to make sure I get all the repos after the transition. The live boot has only one source
<andycc> Why Kubuntu just spontaneously shut down, I will never know. ...
<andycc> (This isn't common, is it?)
<calcmandan_phone> Your cpu overheated?
<phoenix_firebrd> andycc: what do you mean by shutdown ? halt or clean shutdown?
<pietz> does anyone know when KDE 4.7.3 is gonna packaged?
<phoenix_firebrd> pietz: it is being packaged
<pietz> ok, next question *g* when is it available :-D
<phoenix_firebrd> pietz: check this page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<pietz> i was there
<pietz> i donÄt know how to read this site
<pietz> there is no legend how to read it
<pietz> sorry :)
<pietz> is there a description page how to extract the information from this site?
<phoenix_firebrd> pietz: check at the end of the page there is something called "PPA Testing KDE 4.7.3 Oneiric", if it shows success, then kde 4.7.3 will be available in backports
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: are in uds
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: are you in uds
<playuh_jd> anyone used DD before to make a HD clone??
<Torch> playuh_jd: not an uncommon thing to do
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
<playuh_jd> Torch: My first time...
<playuh_jd> After the cloning process, my new HD won't boot.. =[
<playuh_jd> i need help
<Torch> playuh_jd: we will probably need more details, like what's the source and target disk, how's the partition layout, what happens exactly now...
<playuh_jd> source disk is /dev/sda target is /dev/sdb. I have approximately 5 partitions on source disk which I would like replicated to target disk...
<pietz> member:phoenix_firebrd thanks, but a more self-describing website would help millions of people to understand the site :-)
<pietz> thanks anyways. bye
<playuh_jd> It seems that all the files transfered but the disk wont boot. I manually created the partitions on target disk before transferring each partition 1 by 1 from source to target
<Torch> playuh_jd: that's not how this is normally done... either you copy the whole disk or you copy partitions.
<playuh_jd> i was wondering if DD could actually create the partitions on the target disk for me if i just ran a simple command asking it to replicate source to target
<playuh_jd> i wont to copy the whole disk at once
<playuh_jd> and have the target replicate the same partitions, is that possible?
<Torch> playuh_jd: dd copies data from source to target. it knows nothing of partitions, but it does not have to in this case.
<Torch> playuh_jd: what we're seeing as partitions is part of the master boot record at the start of the disk (primaries, at least). so if you copy all information from sda to sdb, this will just be copied as well
<playuh_jd> okay
<Torch> playuh_jd: if you create partitions and copy sda1 to sdb1, sda2 to sdb2 and so on that _should_ work, but may have some side effects and the chance of mistakes is larger
<playuh_jd> so i should be able to just copy the and clone the whole disk, and the partitions should remain intact...
<playuh_jd> i see
<Torch> playuh_jd: also, you'll have to re-create the boot strap code in the mbr
<playuh_jd> so i'll reformat my sdb drive, and try again
<Torch> playuh_jd: no formatting required
<playuh_jd> that will work it?
<playuh_jd> just start the process again
<Torch> playuh_jd: boot from a CD, don't do this while anything is mounted
<playuh_jd> sda to sdb...
<Torch> playuh_jd: and use dd to copy sda to sdb
<playuh_jd> Torch, i wont...
<playuh_jd> ok
<playuh_jd> sounds fantastic
<playuh_jd> thanks!
<playuh_jd> lets give it a try...
<Torch> playuh_jd: make sure to not boot the system with both disks attached once you're done
<Torch> playuh_jd: you're probably mounting per UUID in your fstab and this will not work if you have cloned partitions
<playuh_jd> okay, i will remove source drive after its done...
<playuh_jd> i hope this works!
<playuh_jd> they're quite large drives
<SIR_Taco> that's what she said
<Torch> playuh_jd: read the man page of dd to find out how to make it print how far it is.
<playuh_jd> i've found out...
<Torch> playuh_jd: you need to send it a signal, it's not hard, but be careful not to kill it
<Torch> playuh_jd: great
<playuh_jd> so
<playuh_jd> even the blank bytes will be copied, isn't that right?
<playuh_jd> these are 1 terabyte drives, but only about 400gig are full
<Torch> playuh_jd: yes. this method will take a lot longer than copying filesystems with appropriate tools
<playuh_jd> ok
<Torch> playuh_jd: if you re-create the partition layout, create the file systems and copy just the files, it will be much faster
<Torch> playuh_jd: also, cleaner. and this will magically defragment your filesystems in the process.
<playuh_jd> i tried that yesterday, but i couldnt get the partitions perfefct
<Torch> playuh_jd: is windows vista/7 involved?
<playuh_jd> there is one windows partitions
<playuh_jd> partition*
<Torch> playuh_jd: xp or vista/7?
<playuh_jd> so i dont even need to format the target drive?
<playuh_jd> i guess that makes sense, because everything will be overwritten
<Torch> playuh_jd: there's no such thing as formatting a hard disk, it's a myth.
<Torch> playuh_jd: you can create and delete partitions and file systems.
<playuh_jd> i see
<Torch> playuh_jd: but if you overwrite the master boot record, all information about partitions will be overwritten anyway
<Torch> (i'm simplifiying, but i'm sure you get the picture here ,-))
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: nope, the planning didn't work out for that :/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: bad
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Jonathan Riddell has said that there will be a tutorial for packaging, did you decide it?
<Num83rGuy_> OK I did that. also this was in that file http://paste.kde.org/142394/
<yofel> nope, that was his idea (and we're off topic in here)
<Num83rGuy_> OK, phonon has it grayed out.
<Num83rGuy_> fuck\
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy_: you can't seriously be having problems with EMU10K1... that driver has been around for well over a decade
<Num83rGuy_> I am sorry one of children typed that.
<Torch> Num83rGuy_: your children know about phonon and pastebin?
<Num83rGuy_> I meant the obscenity
<Num83rGuy_> Let me reboot.
<Num83rGuy_> BRB
<playuh_jd> Torch: Thanks for you help.. THe process is underway!
<Torch> playuh_jd: good luck ;-)
<playuh_jd> Torch: I'll let you know in 3 hours... lol
<playuh_jd> should take 3 hours to copy 1000 gigs
<Num83rGuy> I still don't have sound.:(
<Num83rGuy> Pulse refuses to use my sound card.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: did you try purging and reinstalling pulseaudio?
<Num83rGuy> ah no not yet let me do that and I'll be back.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: ok
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: from your pastebin you have 2 soundcards... one is on board via82xx, other is a PCI card emu10k1... which do you use?
<SIR_Taco> emu10k1 = Creative Sound Blaster Live
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: emu10k1 is audigy , live is ca0106
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: EMU10K1 has always been Live based cards... maybe that changed, I haven't had one in about a decade... either way, doesn't change the fact that Num83rGuy has 2 sound cards present
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: ya
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: from your pastebin you have 2 soundcards... one is on board via82xx, other is a PCI card emu10k1... which do you use?
<Num83rGuy> Hmm I thought the built in ac97 was disabled in BIOS.  And I realy don't think the ac97 on my MB is via based. I have used the Audgy for close to a year.
<Num83rGuy> Yeah the on board audio is realtek not sure if the via driver is the one for that but.
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: ok... but which are you using? If you're not using the on-board then disabling it in the BIOS is the easy solution
<Num83rGuy> It should be disabled now but, I will check. BRB.
<Num83rGuy> It was disabled. On a whim I grabbed a pair of my daughters headphones and plugged them in to the Audigy's headphone jack on it's front panel and got sound.
<Num83rGuy> That's with pulse removed.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: did you purge it?
<Num83rGuy> Yes sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: can you try installing it
<Num83rGuy> I still haven't reinstalled it.
<Num83rGuy> OK
<Num83rGuy> OK after reinstall the only audio device in phonon is Pulse Audio Sound Server. I hit the test button and got no sound.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: run alsamixer in terminal
<Num83rGuy> I will now reboot (again) and see if it is better.
<Num83rGuy> OK
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: ok reboot
<Num83rGuy> Wait I just got dinged.
<Num83rGuy> I have sound in the head phones at least.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: restart
<Num83rGuy> OK
<SIR_Taco> my guess is that Phonon is set to Digital (as default) and not analogue
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: may be
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: however, get him to do an lsmod for audio... I'll be that the onboard driver is still there and working
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: i think he already blacklisted it
<SIR_Taco> never hurts to try :)
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: ok
<Num83rGuy> No sound at all
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: check and increase the volumes using alsamixer in terminal
<Num83rGuy> That was the first thing I did. Thet are all good.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: i got it
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: you have 5.1 right?
<Num83rGuy> Nope just stereo.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: you said it was a create soundblaster 5.1?
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: you said it was a creative soundblaster 5.1?
<Num83rGuy> Yes an Audgy 2 platinum. With 2.0 speakers.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: so your headphone is connected to the green jack?
<Num83rGuy> The sound card has a drive bay panel with lots of other connections one of which is headphones.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: is that in green color?
<Num83rGuy> And after reboot that no longer gives sound.
<SIR_Taco> has one of those: http://ask.creative.com/wwimages/general/product_guides/Audigy_PLT_drive.jpg
<joao> nossa
<Num83rGuy> Nope gold/copper there is no color coding on the front.
<Num83rGuy> Just icons.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy:can you check in all jacks
<Num83rGuy> SIR_Taco: that's the one sept mine's black.
<Num83rGuy> Starting some net raido to test jacks
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: the problem only occurs with the bay jacks (the ones on the front of the computer)? or on the card jacks too(the one's paralell with the floor on the back of the computer)?
<Num83rGuy> Well all jacks are dead now.  Where as with pulse removed at least the front panel headphone jack worked.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: ok can you try some thing
<Num83rGuy> Shoot...
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy:  sudo kate /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: opened?
<Num83rGuy> yes
<Num83rGuy> kdesudo :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: can you find this line '; enable-remixing = yes'
<Privacy> hi!
<SIR_Taco> hi Privacy... who are you?
<SIR_Taco> so much for Privacy ; )
<Num83rGuy> Found it.
<Mooqi> I dont think you know me. I just started using ubuntu at work and got a question^^
<Num83rGuy> LOL
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: remove the ; from the line and save it
<Num83rGuy> OK done.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: kill the process pulseaudio one, it will start again automatically
<Mooqi> i am using a notebook with a second flatscreen to extend my desktop. the problem is, that my flatscreens resolution is "higher" so my laptops desktop gets cut off at the top. so everytime i save a file on the desktop it gets put as far top as possible in an area that is not visible
<Mooqi> i hope you can understand what i am trying to describe
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy:  done?
<Num83rGuy> phoenix_firebrd: OK
<Num83rGuy> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: check for sound
<SIR_Taco> Mooqi: yes, I understand what you're saying
<SIR_Taco> Mooqi: what video card does your notebook have?
<Mooqi> SIR_Taco: I am sorry, I can't tell you right now, since I am at home. if this information is necessary i will find out tomorrow and come back then
<Num83rGuy> phoenix_firebrd: OK now I'm confounded. Quassel dinged me but the test button in the phonon kml does not work nor does Chromium sound
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: did you upgrade from 11.04?
<Num83rGuy> No fresh install with old /home
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: have vlc?
<Num83rGuy> Not yet ;)
#kubuntu 2011-11-05
<SIR_Taco> Mooqi: It depends I guess... some cards like Nvidia and ATI/AMD have programs that can help with the problem, if not, then it depends on what your larger monitor can handle for a resolution (some large screens can't handle smaller resolutions in a nice way)
<Num83rGuy> Installing
<Mooqi> SIR_Taco: so this means there is no "easy" way by changing something in the system configuration? i mean, i can only compare it to windows and here i am using a large tv and a small flatscreen with an extended desktop just fine. anyways: would you recommend searching for a ubuntu specific software when i know what gfx card the notebook uses?
<SIR_Taco> Mooqi: Xinermama is one to look for (if it's not already installed), but you need to realize that just because your TV might be 60 inches... the resolution might be equal to or less than your 19 inch monitor....
<SIR_Taco> **Xinerama
<Mooqi> SIR_Taco: okay, I understand. thx for your help! i will test this prog tomorrow.
<SIR_Taco> Mooqi: not a problem
<Num83rGuy> phoenix_firebrd: OK VLC is installed and running.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: play any audio using vlc and check for sound
<Num83rGuy> No sound though I still get sound from quassel
<Num83rGuy> Kmix only shows "Dummy Output"
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: goto phonon settings
<Num83rGuy> Done
<soee> yofel, when are you planing to release 4.7.3 for 11.10 ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: goto audi hardware setup tab
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: what is selected in profile
<Num83rGuy> Both drop boxes are empty and have no options.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: is your soundcard shown there?
<Num83rGuy> No sound card.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: paste the lsmod here
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: the output
<SIR_Taco> no... to paste.kde.com
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: thats what i meant
<SIR_Taco> er paste.kde.org sorry
<Num83rGuy> http://paste.kde.org/142436/
<Num83rGuy> Yeah, I have got the warning before about pasting large walls of text.
<pedro> hello
<wildoso> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy:  try this sudo alsa force-reload
<Num83rGuy> OK now I have sound from everything now to check my back plugs because my speakers are still silent.
<Num83rGuy> Great the back plugs are all dead
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: sudo kate /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: goto phonon settings
<Num83rGuy> OK I haven't done anything yet
<Num83rGuy> There
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: is your soundcard listed there?
<Num83rGuy> in the hardware tab yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: what's in profile
<Num83rGuy> analog stereo duplex
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: do you have anything else there?
<Num83rGuy> A lot, many 5.1 and stereo options and a 7.1
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: thats good
<Num83rGuy> Go through them and see whick work?
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: wait
<Num83rGuy> OK
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: select analog 5.1 output +analog stereo input
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: apply button
<Num83rGuy> OK
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: check if you get sound in the back panel jacks
<eristikophiles> hey i have a repeatable bug, but i'm not sure i can report it.. it's in the installer CD
<Num83rGuy> No sound
<Num83rGuy> I made sure they were plugged in to the right one too.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: run alsamixer in terminal
<eristikophiles> had 2 different burns of the installer cd (x64, 11.10) fail at the same point. every time i try to tell it to assign / to a specific drive partition it fails. disk check reveals no errors though
<Num83rGuy> OK alsamixer is up.
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: which disk check did you do?
<eristikophiles> the one included with the cd
<eristikophiles> i'm going to d/l a dvd install image instead now
<eristikophiles> i can't find any apps in the cd
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: check if all the volume is not in mute and all the volumes are up
<Num83rGuy> Done and still no sound.
<Num83rGuy> Well from the speakers.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: sudo kate /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Num83rGuy> And no the head phones don't cut off the speakers I have tried with and with out them plugged in.
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: that checks the CD, not your hard drive... are you sure your harddrive is good?
<eristikophiles> i'm trying to install on a drive that had a really buggy ubuntu system on it, doing a clean wipe.
<eristikophiles> yeah i'll try and see if the dvd installer can check the hd
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: if you dont mind can you paste a snapshot of your alsamixer
<Num83rGuy> phoenix_firebrd: OK it's open.
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: if the pervious install was wonky, and your new install wont work... makes me think you have harddrive issues
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: possibly RAM issues, but more likely HD issues
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: you there?
<Num83rGuy> Yes up loading screen shot.
<eristikophiles> nah it's not RAM, windows boots fine
<eristikophiles> (it's on another drive)
<Num83rGuy> And I have the file open.
<eristikophiles> i've had this box play smacx in windows
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: I'd test the drive, seems odd
<eristikophiles> ..which isn't like, heavy anymore (10 y/o game) but it'd definitely crash if there were RAM issues
<eristikophiles> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: let me see the snapshot first
<Num83rGuy> http://i.imgur.com/bRGcC.png
<eristikophiles> i'll burn an install DVD first, just in case.
<Belial`> anyone know when 4.7.3 will be pushed to the repos?
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: oooooh... I'm in a screeshot :)
<Num83rGuy> Yup.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: ok goto the line enable-remixing = yes and add ; in front of the line and save it
<Num83rGuy> OK
<Num83rGuy> Done
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: kill the pulseaudio once
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: check for sound again
<SIR_Taco>  Num83rGuy: out of curiousity... when you are in alsamixer... if you hit 'F2' and select "Cards" what is shown?
<SIR_Taco> png is acceptable
<Num83rGuy> 1 min
<Num83rGuy> http://i.imgur.com/HhyOC.png
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: ok that's good
<phoenix_firebrd>  Num83rGuy: did you kill pulseaudio once?
<Num83rGuy> Yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: no sound yet?
<Num83rGuy> Not from the speakers.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: goto phonon settings
<Num83rGuy> ok open
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: auto hardware setup
<Num83rGuy> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: change the profile to analog surround 7.1 + analog stereo input
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: check for sound again
<ubuntu> like a virgin
<Num83rGuy> No sound and I also just plugged my speakers in to an mp3 player and they work .
<Num83rGuy> Doubble checked the plug too it's the right one.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: did you get sound in the back panel jacks in 11.04?
<Num83rGuy> yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: then it is very much a driver conflict or a driver issue
<Num83rGuy> Hmmm.
<level1__> hmmm
<Num83rGuy> The onboard audio and HDMI audio are off in BIOS and the USB cam is unplugged. No other audio devices are attached.
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: yes I gathered that
<neo69> is there some way of changing the task bar to the defaults?
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: how technical you you?
<Num83rGuy> Quite I just forget the commands after a few days ;)
<eristikophiles> Num83rGuy- keep notes
<eristikophiles> i have a text file called commands.txt
<Num83rGuy> I may do that.
<level1__> any way to move the sidebar on 11.10?
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: not a problem.... I've never had an Audigy 2 card... is there a switch on the front to flip from front to back?
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: i just checked now, the chip of your card should be shown as emu10k1, but its wrongly shown
<SIR_Taco> level1__: to where?
<SIR_Taco> neo69: what do you mean by 'drfaults'?
<level1__> bottom of the screen... its to annoying on the left side
<Num83rGuy> SIR_Taco: No no switch.
<SIR_Taco> level1__: you're using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: listen to phoenix_firebrd
<level1__> ubuntu
<Num83rGuy> phoenix_firebrd: emu10k1 is being used.
<SIR_Taco> level1__: I have no idea... have you tried #Ubuntu ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: then why is alsamixer showing the chip as sigmatel
<Num83rGuy> I am starting to wonder if the plug on the card has shorted or otherwise gon bad.
<level1__> duh... just realized where I am.. sorry about that
<SIR_Taco> level1__: this is an Ubuntu distribution but it uses KDE not Gnome
<Num83rGuy> It has always done that.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: you mean in 11.04?
<Num83rGuy> Yes and before.
<Num83rGuy> 10.10
<Num83rGuy> Worked then too.
<neo69> SIR_Taco: the way it comes when you first install kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: Are you sure under: System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon -> ... everything is set to "Analog Steroe" or something similar?
<neo69> SIR_Taco: some messed with the task bar (bottom bar) icons
<Num83rGuy> Yes, I have tried all of them as we were talking.
<SIR_Taco> neo69: you can remove the .kde directory... but all your settings will be lost too
<Num83rGuy> I am going to reboot and use that other OS to see if I get sound.
<Num83rGuy> Or do you want to try anything else first?
<neo69> SIR_Taco: ok, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: try with other os
<Num83rGuy> OK BRB
<csdserver> i am having problems with my kubuntu. "upgraded" to 11.10 from 11.04.  did an apt-get of kubuntu  theme so I could replace unity, things like muon sw center don't prompt for passwords but give me permission errors.  what do i need to do to fix this?
<16WAASKOC> phoenix_firebrd: The other OS has perfect sound so it's not hardware.  And now after reboot I have no sound front or back.
<16WAASKOC> I blame pulse
<Num83rGuy> Hey I'm me again.
<SIR_Taco> csdserver: you're moving from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<csdserver> yes sir
<SIR_Taco> csdserver: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369
<csdserver> thanks I'll give that a go, hope i haven't messed anything up
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy:  your alsa setup seems to be corrupt
<SIR_Taco> csdserver: it's a little old, but it should still work without problems
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy:  you edited this file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  right?
<Num83rGuy> I believe so yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: can you paste the file here?
<Num83rGuy> http://paste.kde.org/142460/
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: try purge and reinstall alsa-base
<Num83rGuy> SIR_Taco: As for my technical capability, I once made it 63% of the way through a Gentoo install.
<Num83rGuy> Will do
<Num83rGuy> phoenix_firebrd: done.
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy: haha ok... I was just wondering if maybe the front panel was over-riding the back panel... ie: if headphones were plugged into the front, if the speakers would work out the back
<SIR_Taco> sometimes it's the simple answer :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: sudo alsa force-reload
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: wait
<Num83rGuy> SIR_Taco: yeah, they can both work at the same time the front jack has it's own volume knob.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: could you restart the system and try
<Num83rGuy> OK BRB
<Num83rGuy_> phoenix_firebrd: Didn't work
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: sudo alsa force-reload
<Num83rGuy_> phoenix_firebrd: Do you need me to install ALSA first? ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: you didnt install alsa-base before restart?
<Num83rGuy_> No you never said to.
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy_: for Sh**s and giggles... have you unplugged/turned off the headphones (assuming from the front)  while in linux and tried? (I had a laptop that didn't respect my headphones for some reason)
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: Yes I have. And I giggled while doing it.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: install it
<Num83rGuy_> Done Will now re boot. sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: wait
<Num83rGuy_> ok
<H20> Question --- does anyone know of a way to show column numbers in Kate?? (not line numbers)
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: open jockey
<Num83rGuy_> OK I thought of that earler only my nvidia drivers are there
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: only nvidia drivers?
<SIR_Taco> H20: nope... I wasn't aware of that feature... might be something to google, if it exists
<Num83rGuy_> Yes for my video card. No audio or other drivers
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: EMU10K1 will not be under Jockey.... it's been a Kernel driver for more than 10 years (as I've said)
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: its not that
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: someone had the same issue and they had solved the problem by removing the software modem driver
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Num83rGuy_> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: wait
<Num83rGuy_> phoenix_firebrd: You are dedicated.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: if i solve your problem , i will have a solution and an experience  that my help some others, also when i had these problems no one was that much interested
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: sudo alsa-utils restart
<Num83rGuy_> phoenix_firebrd: My modem is used through the ethernet
<Num83rGuy_> sudo: alsa-utils: command not found
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy_: your modem is a seperate box I assume?
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: yes DSL
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy_: and you have no problem connecting (obviously.... )
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: sudo alsa force-reload
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: Other than my ISP being crap? No.
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy_: I haven't found a solution to crap ISPs yet... working on it thought :)
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: mine too
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: i am having fup problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: run the command?
<Num83rGuy_> phoenix_firebrd: Yes sound from the head phone but not speakers
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: do you have the live cd ok kubuntu 11.10?
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy_: even if you unplug the speakers?
<Num83rGuy_> Yes.
<SIR_Taco> Num83rGuy_: I meant "even if you unpulg the headphones"
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: Head phone in or out no sound from speakers
<SIR_Taco> ok
<Num83rGuy_> phoenix_firebrd: Yes i do.
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: boot into it and check if you get the sound right , if you get it , then SIR_Taco will help you further else please file a bug
<Num83rGuy_> phoenix_firebrd: Ok no problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy_: also check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311725
<SIR_Taco> first time I've been suggested for a bug haha
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: is this your first time?
<SIR_Taco> that's a loaded question, so no, I'm good
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: so can you help Num83rGuy /
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: i am going to take a break
<SIR_Taco> ok
<eristikophiles> ok, question: at the installer, after selecting manual partitioning, at the bottom it has a selector for "Boot loader" where you choose which /dev to put it in.. you're supposed to use whatever is /boot, or whatever the base /dev is? should i pick /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb2 (which will be /root)?
<rotsy> guys
<rotsy> how do you install drupal on kubuntu ?
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: intalling with an existing install?
<eristikophiles> i wiped the old data on the drive
<eristikophiles> ..there is windows on the other drive (i'm assigning its partitions mount points as /xppro /seven and /winstor
<SIR_Taco> rotsy: which drupal are you wanting to install and which version of kubuntu do you have?
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: then the boot partition is on your linux drive, but if it asks where to boot from (using the MBR) it's likely from your windows disk... which I would assume (from before) being your first disk
<eristikophiles> hm. i read on a forum post that i should *not* select the first drive, because then grub will overwrite my windows MBR
<eristikophiles> also, i will need to have it intact to install win7 later
<eristikophiles> ..i would do that first but i don't have it yet
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: you do or don't have windows on the machine now?
<eristikophiles> yeah i do
<eristikophiles> there's one drive for windows. it's all windows. there's a different hd for kubuntu to use
<eristikophiles> anyway, specifically, what i want to know is this: do i select the device as a whole or the specific partition as the 'boot loader' site?
<SIR_Taco> if you alter the MBR, the worst case is that Windows over-writes it...  and you'll have to change it later
<eristikophiles> like, /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb2
<eristikophiles> no, windows won't touch a grub MBR
<eristikophiles> i've had that happen before. it will just fail to boot
<SIR_Taco> yea ok
<eristikophiles> anyway, you're not answering my actual question dude
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: you're talking about a fresh new install I gather?
<eristikophiles> yeah
<eristikophiles> for kubuntu yes
<SIR_Taco> if you don't care about losing any information on the drive than just partition it as you want, or just stick with the defaults
<eristikophiles> *sigh* no you don't get it. the partitioner wants input. it wants me to select from a list of devices
<eristikophiles> it has both /dev/sdb and all the partitions on that device
<eristikophiles> is 'boot loader' to be put on the device itself, or a partition?
<eristikophiles> that's all i want to know!
<redeight> u think there is any way to fix the USB not working after resume from sleep bug?
<eristikophiles> redeight- don't let it sleep?
<redeight> and there we have it! problem solved!
<redeight> :)
<eristikophiles> lol. sorry redeight .. i can't think of a better way to avoid the issue though
<eristikophiles> SIR_Taco- you still there?
<SIR_Taco> Oh yea I'm still here
<eristikophiles> i'm getting a bit frustrated because the installer tends to crash at this point in the process
<eristikophiles> if i can manage to pass over this bit and get to the next step, it might not crash.. so..
<eristikophiles> yeah
<eristikophiles> so far the install DVD works better than the CD did. it only crashed once, and it's not crashing just from selecting stuff
<eristikophiles> but i would like an answer
<SIR_Taco> the "boot loader" is a program
<rotsy> SIR_taco I'm installing drupal 7.9
<rotsy> on kubuntu 11.10
<SIR_Taco> rotsy: then you'll have to download it and extract it manually... they should have a step-by-step how-to on the Drupal site
<rotsy> ok thanks
<eristikophiles> ok, i actually found an old forum post about this somewhere, but only after typing a truly ridiculously complicated search pattern (not a more refined one, just one that's kinda silly)
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: (not trying to be an ass, because I have no idea what you do or do not know)Do you understand what Grub is about and what it needs?
<eristikophiles> yeah, i know what grub is
<eristikophiles> it's ok
<eristikophiles> the issue is more that the installer app has the option to select /dev/sdb rather than a specific partition
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: it's offering you sdb for which option?
<eristikophiles> there's just a stupid thing saying "boot loader" at the bottom
<eristikophiles> it doesn't explain anything.
<SIR_Taco> is there an "advanced" option?
<eristikophiles> no
<eristikophiles> this apparently is advanced. it's the manual option for partitioning
<eristikophiles> i set the partition tables like i want
<eristikophiles> (actually i did that earlier in kde's partition manager app)
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: so you've already set the paritions as you want?
<eristikophiles> it seems to be installing fine
<eristikophiles> yeah, i just don't understand why it wants a distinct 'where do i put the boot loader' selection lol
<eristikophiles> ..i'm thinking that either 1) the boot loader will be placed on /dev/sdb itself in an area i don't see as a partition, but the BIOS will see, or 2) the boot loader goes in /boot and is stored in normal drive space
<eristikophiles> i figured 1 will work because the forum post i read said to use it that way
<eristikophiles> i'm only a bit worried that i should have perhaps left some space to the beginning of /dev/sdb1 in order for it to fit, but maybe it does that automatically
<eristikophiles> i mean we're talking a few kb here right?
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: for recovery reason, it's suggested to have your boot image on a separate partition. (specifically on a seperate hard drive.... if it were to fail, you'd still be able to boot and hopefully recover data)
<eristikophiles> yeah, i have /dev/sdb1 as swap, /dev/sdb2 as /boot, /dev/sdb4 is extended (number skipped)- inside is /dev/sdb5-7 which are /, /home, and /stor
<eristikophiles> i like to use a /stor partition for my actual data
<playuh_jd> Torch: The moment has arrived! I'm about to test the transfer
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: yes, but since they're all on the same HD... you're screwed if the drive dies
<eristikophiles> i did that on my netbook and it's so much nicer to know that i can say, install kubuntu clean over everything yet not lose normal stored data, just apps and settings at most
<eristikophiles> well i can't do much about that really
<eristikophiles> i try to keep backups :)
<eristikophiles> anyway this particular box i'm setting up has another drive, which runs windows, and works fine
<eristikophiles> so i should at the least be able to figure a way to boot windows and take a look and see what the linux drive is like
<SIR_Taco> eristikophiles: there aren't much non-paid linux FS stuff for Windows
<eristikophiles> yeah, that's really more of a last resort. i'd probably end up having to pull the drive out, stick it in a usb enclosure, and look at it on this box
<eristikophiles> lol
<SIR_Taco> or use a LiveCD
<eristikophiles> my old winbox died (blown PSU i think, but no time to really mess with it for awhile). i did that to its drives. they both work fine
<eristikophiles> heh, yeah. there is that. it actually has built-in DVD drives
<eristikophiles> ..my other boxen i just plug in one with usb
<eristikophiles> i prefer a modular approach to stuff like that. as much as i can it's all external, plugged
<SIR_Taco> I'm still trying to figure out why my trs80 wont work with my monitor
<eristikophiles> that's some seriously oldschool hw
<eristikophiles> i don't suppose you can write drivers?
<eristikophiles> :)
<eristikophiles> anyway, you'd think that monitors are too simple to not work, but generally *anything* can go wrong of course ;)
<eristikophiles> haha totally broke it. boots only to the grub rescue prompt...
<eristikophiles> time to fix
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: I booted into both a 11.04 and an 11.10 live CD of Kubuntu and the sound does work with the speakers untill I touch the test button in the phonon kcm. At which time all sound output stops untill reboot.
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: I also purged pulse and reenabled the on board audio. The speakers still did not work on the SB but, did with the on board audio with the execption of Chrome
<mr-rich> Num83rGuy_: have you picked your default aduio device in Phonon?
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: I then reinstalled pulse and now I am back to square one sound from the SB front headphone jack and no where else.
<Num83rGuy_> mr-rich: Yes
<mr-rich> Num83rGuy_: you moved the default device up to the top and SAVED/APPLIED the settings?
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: In fact the on board audio has disapeared from the list of cards after I reinstalled pulse.
<Num83rGuy_> mr-rich: Yes
<mr-rich> Num83rGuy_: just checking ... :)
<Num83rGuy_> mr-rich: The SB Audugy card refuses to output from the rear and now the on board audio is gone though I reenabled it in BIOS.
<Num83rGuy_> mr-rich: We have been trying for hours to get it to work.
<logicalmelt> hello
<Num83rGuy_> mr-rich: I would set pulse on fire and laugh at it if it were a physical thing.
<Num83rGuy_> mr-rich: I Shouls burn the packages to disk then stomp them.
<mr-rich> Num83rGuy_: you and me both ...
<ansgar_> I can't open system settings since I installed the Roboto font as a system font...is there another way to delete the font?
<ansgar_> i removed the fonts from /usr/local/share/fonts/r/ where it had been installed but i'm still unable to open systemsettings
<ansgar_> also tried removing systemsettingsrc from ~/.kde/share/config/
<ansgar_> no luck
<Bibo> Any devs in here?
<Num83rGuy_> SIR_Taco: Are you still available?
<Num83rGuy_> Ok well who knows anything about SB Audigy sound cards and pulseaudio?
<Num83rGuy_> I guess I will have to file a bug report.
<Bibo> hello? anyone here?
<EvilResistance> Bibo:  the devs dont frequent here
<EvilResistance> Bibo:  what do you need
<Bibo> oh I made a grub theme that fits with kubuntu, and I was wondering if they could include it
<EvilResistance> Bibo:  you're free to publish your theme on the internet if you want
<EvilResistance> but its unlikely that it'll be included by default
<EvilResistance> just sayin
<Bibo> oh I already published it
<Bibo> yeah it was worth a try though
<EvilResistance> :P
<Bibo> It'd be awesome to see something I contributed get included by default
<semitones> How can I contact the ops in #kde?
<eristikophiles> why do you need to?
<semitones> i seem to be banned there, but I've never been there at all
<eristikophiles> someone with the same nick prolly
<eristikophiles> hm wait
<eristikophiles> is your nick registered?
<eristikophiles> nm you are
<eristikophiles> are you sure you don't actually want to be in ##kde?
<eristikophiles> haha i hadn't been there since June
<eristikophiles> ..anyway no it's not ##kde
<eristikophiles> the only op there is chanserv
<eristikophiles> anyway, i have no idea who the ops are there. if you do know of one, PM them. but i suspect they don't want people doing that
<eristikophiles> maybe ask an ircop?
<andycc> Okay, I have another stupid question: is there a way to speed up resuming from standby in Kubuntu? It currently takes about 20 seconds for Plasma to become responsive after resuming and unlocking the screen.
<eristikophiles> andycc- what kind of hard drive do you have? also how much RAM?
<eristikophiles> hard drive spin speed could be more significant than any software issue here
<eristikophiles> that assumes you've left it on standby for long enough to stop spinning the hd
<eristikophiles> might check power settings for that
<andycc> eristikophiles: I doubt hardware is at fault. Fedora with Gnome 3 fully resumes in about 8 seconds, and Ubuntu in about 12. Kubuntu takes around 30 in total, more or less.
<eristikophiles> also, if your system is slow, or you just don't care about stuff like animations, install low-fat
<eristikophiles> i just locked my system then unlocked it.
<eristikophiles> it took about .5 seconds to come back
<semitones> eristikophiles: are you able to join? maybe you could ask "how can a user appeal a ban"
<eristikophiles> sure, if anyone's there.
<eristikophiles> which it doesn't look like
<andycc> eristikophiles: well, yeah, but I'm resuming here, not unlocking - the hardware needs to be restarted and everything.
<semitones> thanks. #kde?
<eristikophiles> i asked for you but not sure whether any reply tonight
<eristikophiles> yeah i know #kde
<semitones> how many users
<eristikophiles> andycc- ok true. but more aptly, on my netbook the resume speed is like, a full second maybe
<eristikophiles> i'm guessing that my power settings aren't like yours
<eristikophiles> that you turn off more things than i do
<andycc> eristikophiles: probably not, my power settings look pretty typical.
<andycc> eristikophiles: there is no HDD spin down option there, by the way.
<eristikophiles> huh
<eristikophiles> yeah i guess you're right. i haven't messed with that stuff in awhile
<andycc> eristikophiles: okay, I think I might have solved it.
<eristikophiles> cool andycc
<shinigami> how do i allow firefox to modify data in root
<well_laid_lawn> why would youwant to do that?
<well_laid_lawn> it's not a normal request but starting firefox with kdesu might do it?
<chazwoza> hey all. anyone managed to change their login screen theme in 11.10? Whenever i download any themes, it doesnt show up in the list to choose
<nadim> good morning, is it possible to add actions in folder-view widget? I would like to have a "open terminal here" as in konqueror.
<nadim> also, where are these "actions" defined for konqueror as I would like to add some
<chazwoza> is there like a support channel or something for kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<chazwoza> so this is the support channel?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> I guess no one that's around has tried to change the theme
<chazwoza> no worries, i just asked the qn then thought maybe this isnt a support channel
<well_laid_lawn> ask again in a bit when more ppl are awake
<chazwoza> ta
<Guest5002> Torch: Seems like it worked!
<hendrick> salut a tous !
<hendrick> il ya quelq'un ??
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<szal> how's 4.7.3 for Oneiric going?  haven't seen anything of it yet
<rotsy> hi
<rotsy> is it possible to install a mac os theme on kubuntu 11.10?
<James147> rotsy: in short yes...   lots of people have created various themes and widgets to make it look more like mac
<rotsy> james147: can you direct me to some link that shows how to do that?
<James147> rotsy: best place to look is kde-look.org
<rotsy> alright thanks
<rotsy> i'll check that out
<koch> how to del every files in disk
<koch> ??
<zippy> <koch> are you sure ? with something like rm -rf your system might not start anymore
<ultrixx> hi i have installed kubuntu on my netbook and i now have this netbook-version of kde. how can i switch to normal kde desktop?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ultrixx> nobody?
<BluesKaj> ultrixx, system settings>workspce behaviour >workspce>workspce type
<ultrixx> BluesKaj: thanks
<Cenbe> How do I disable the mouse wheel from switching desktops when I roll it on an empty area of the screen?
<shanttu> hi. i'm running netbook plasma (ubuntu 11.10) for the second day now. here some things i'm fighting with: Thanks for our help.
<shanttu> 1. keyboard shortcuts: They are not saved on logout (for example search and launch). Alt + f2 does not usually work for krunner and printscreen does not do anything
<shanttu> 2. when left clicking top right of panel where are running apps (for example "3 running apps") or pressing alt + tab the view changes. i've seen three different views.Now I only see logo and application name on small square. I used to see the content as well and liked that. What to configure and where?
<BluesKaj> shanttu, which seting are you using, desktop or netbook?
<shanttu> BluesKaj, netbook, if you mean workspace selection
<ultrixx> how can i disable the touchpad while typing?
<BluesKaj> ultrixx install synaptiks
<BluesKaj> shanttu, system settings>startup&shutdown>session management>choose "restore previous session"
<shanttu> BluesKaj, good one =)
<BluesKaj> shanttu, , dunno why alt+F2 doesn't bring up the krunner tho, if not you can always right click on the desktop and choose run command
<shanttu> session restoring is disabled because I thought it could conflict with startup programs
<BluesKaj> shanttu, it's resticted to the desktop not globally , afaik
<shanttu> BluesKaj, you're right. After first launch alt + f2 opens krunner again. Thanks
<BluesKaj> good
<shanttu> how about those "application control settings(?)", second problem. How to get that to show at least thumbnails? is it some effect setting?
<rotsy> hi!
<szal> application control settings?  where's that?
<BluesKaj> shanttu, I don't have that view , must be a "netbook" feature
<szal> bot defective?
<danny_thun> test
<shanttu> BluesKaj, thanks for your help. Still two problems
<shanttu> 3. When I ran liveusb on left of the panel I saw applications menu bar. Now the menu is taking space on the application window. Am I missing some widget
<shanttu> "Menu" was always visible, but worked only when the program was running full screen
<BluesKaj> try clicking on the desktop
<mark_> hello
<mark_> I have just upgarded to latest kubuntu release
<mark_> now cannot change the wallpapers
<mark_> is anyone having same issue?
<mweijts> mark_ on the desktop right-mouse desktop-settings or try ALT-D or ALT-S
<mark_> thank you mweijt...but no such optin on right click
<mark_> oooo
<mark_> alt D has done the trick
<mark_> thank you
<rymate_1234> hai
<rymate_1234> can i install the nautilus file manager without installing gnome?
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> rymate_1234: in terminal typw without the "   "apt-cache depends naulilus"
<gnomefreak> that will show you the most direct packages/libs  others can be installed as per one of the depends packages
<BluesKaj> nautilus will run on kde , but I don't understand why you would want that, rymate_1234
 * szal neither
<BluesKaj> nautilus will bring a lot of gtk libs with it
<Gimpster1991> hello
<rymate_1234> BluesKaj: I hate the dolphin file manager
<szal> get Krusader & don't look back ;)
<Gimpster1991> rymate_1234: why would you hate the dfm?
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question: i have a problem: if I edit a picture in gimp with several layers it will not update anymore and show the changes I made only after saving & reloading it shows the "new" picture
<howlymowly> this happened after an upgrade to kubuntu oneiric any idea?
<BluesKaj> rymate_1234, hate? why?
<rymate_1234> I jsut don't really like the interface
<BluesKaj> you can configure the interface ,,,I use the split view mode because it's handy for what i do , that's just one example
<rymate_1234> how to change file manager
<saulus> how can I automount my hdd with group read access?
<BluesKaj> saulus, how is the group accessing it ?
<saulus> BluesKaj: I plug my extern HDD in. It gets mounted as /media/hdd with 700. I want to share a subfolder via samba. Only the user can access it, not the anonymous user mapping to nobody
<BluesKaj> saulus, share the password maybe?
<saulus> no way! Its a password ;-)
<BluesKaj> I use samba at times to access my other linuxbox, but I'm not really familar with samba permissions , saulus , guess i should have let your question pass
<saulus> thx anyway BluesKaj. I know a bit about samba. You always have to care about two different parts: The samba settings and the linux setting. When the samba setting is good and it does not work, then it is because its failing on the linux side. In my case the authentication in samba succeeds and the mapping is done to the user "nobody". This user then tries to access the shares. Thus the shares need +xr for "nobody". But automount does
<saulus> re
<BluesKaj> saulus, i use ssh to access my other box mostly and nfs-server on this one so the export/home/user file is mounted with fstab
<saulus> BluesKaj: thats pretty straightforward but does not work in a heterogenuous network. Yesterday I had the need to access some files via my android device, tomorrow windows clients will access it. Thus nfs is not the perfect candidate for that. It would be so easy with samba if the automount procedure would not mount the hdd with 600 but with 644 permissions.
<saulus> So for debugging manually: Which program mounts my hdd when i plug it in?
<mr-rich> Ok, does powerdevil monitor a UPS?
<BluesKaj> saulus, an outboard , probly /dev/usb
<saulus> BluesKaj: im looking for the automounting program not the device
<saulus> udev? hotplugd? polkit? what does the job? Maybe KDE is doing it? I have no clue.
<BluesKaj> system settings >removable devices
<BluesKaj> udev makes the most sense to me , but the gui is what I just posted above
<BluesKaj> saulus,^
<saulus> Is there a way to pass rw options to this prog?
<BluesKaj> saulus, in fstab I woyld think
<saulus> BluesKaj: the problem is that the disk is automounted, thus it does not appear in the fstab. I dont find the trigger. Still looking
<BluesKaj> saulus, is the devicwe listed in samba/workgroup ?
<saulus> BluesKaj: samba works fine but linux does not. I can access the share but can not change directories due to read errors
<BluesKaj> saulus, by linux not working what client are you referring to , sftp or .... ?
 * BluesKaj slurps another coffee
<sleso> jhô
<saulus> BluesKaj: su - nobody. cd /mnt/hdd/share gives permission denied. Cause /mnt/hdd is vfat and owned by the user, not nobody. So nobdy is not allowed t go inside
<BluesKaj> saulus, can't the user give permissions to nobody +rx
<saulus> thats the point. Cause its an automounted vfat partition the directory can not change attributes. I tried it as root but the permissions stayed the same.
<BluesKaj> saulus, I'm at a loss
<saulus> BluesKaj: I got it!
<saulus> 1.5h though.
<BluesKaj> saulus, cool , what did you do ?
<saulus> You have to offer user defined udev rules that overwrite the automatically mounting with rx access. The Template originates from here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Auto_mounting_USB_devices The only modification I did was changing the umask from 002 to 022.
<saulus> Now I can access my data via my android smartphone all over in the wireless network. Perfect!
<BluesKaj> nice
<kartick> why i can't send any file fm laptop to my mobile????????????????????????? via bth
<Peace-> kartick: mmm?
<kartick> peace: waht is mmm?
<Peace-> kartick:  sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<kartick> what the hell r those?
<Peace-> copy and paste on the konsole
<Peace-> install them
<[snake]> can I make the pager only display windows on that perticular desktop... If I have a windows open on desktop 1, it shows in my taskbar on every other desktop, and defeats the purpose...
<[snake]> hello
<Peace-> [snake]: right click on pager...
<Peace-> settings
<[snake]> then what?
<Peace-> omg
<kartick> Peace: hello bro if i have to reboot?
<[snake]> it's not in there... Peace-
<Peace-> kartick: i guess log in and log out should be fine , but i am not sure
<Peace-> kartick: try to reboot for a sure check
<[snake]> Peace-: I see nothing pertaining to the question I asked inside pager settings.
<BluesKaj> system settings > workspace behaviour>virtual desktops, choose differnt widgets for each desktop , [snake]
<Peace-> BluesKaj: [snake] http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/05/plasma-desktopcs5928.jpg
<[snake]> well... Peace- if you would have used some of them words that you learned when you were young to say to look in virtual desktops, I could've told you that that tab isn't there for me.
<kartick> Peace : hello bro its not working still
<kartick> Peace: but when i working with latest mandriva its being done.
<Peace-> kartick: mm wait
<Peace-> kartick: read this that was for kbluetooth and now there is bluedevil but its what i know http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/01/31/kbluetoothdoesnt-receive-files/
<Peace-> [snake]: btw i am not english or american , i am doing other stuff and it's faster for me do a screenshot
<[snake]> oh ok... but still: "it's in virtual desktops tab" vs take snapshot, upload, send link...
<[snake]> it's ok it's not that big of a deal, I'm over it.
<Peace-> [snake]: http://blip.tv/PeaceForlinux/postare-uno-screenshot-velocemente-con-kde4-4894119 i don't do too much ...
<Peace-> as you can see here...
<Peace-> 1 button and and drag and drop instead to write xD
<slike1> Hi, I'd like to switch between the laptop sound and the headset sound easyly. How can I do ?
<[snake]> Peace-: oh, that's cool bro...
<slike1> I'm on kubuntu 11.10 and mint 10
<slike1> (kde of course)
<ishaan> slike1: install pulse alsa mixer
<BluesKaj> Peace-, http://imagebin.org/182627
<slike1> ishaan: sudo apt-get install pulse alsa mixer ?
<tim_> Hey guys !
<[snake]> BluesKaj: I found that in the deep depths of my settings, and it says different activities, not widgets
<tim_> have a question
<ishaan> slike1: Rethinking....what is that u want exactly??
<tim_> in konsole APT wont work
<tim_> does anybody what the problem is ??>
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<ishaan> slike1: Do you want both the laptop sound and the headphone sound at the same time?
<tim_> ow nevermind
<tim_> its working in one time :|
<tim_> :\
<tim_> wierd
<BluesKaj> [snake], ok , good to know , differnt activities on differnt desktops is what im like , just click the app in tha taskbar and I'm back
<[snake]> BluesKaj: but that's what I don't like... I want my apps on only the taskbars of the desktops that they are opened on
<MangoBoy> Hello. Im david. I have a problem with flashplugin in firefox and would like to try to downgrade from 11 to 10. im on lubuntu 11.04 on a x64 maschine. were can i find a packet?
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..I find that odd , but to each his own
<BluesKaj>  MangoBoy install multiarch support
<MangoBoy> uhu..
<MangoBoy> whats that?
<slike1> ishaan: No. I wanna have sound on the headset and on the speakers separately But the problem in kde is that it's very difficult to configure it. In gnome, I just clic on a box and the sound changes the output device instantly.
<MangoBoy> i have it
<ishaan> slike1: so you can configure the mixer installed in kde.
<ishaan> slike1: or for an advanced version install pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> it supports 32bit apps on a 64bit pc witout having use wrappers , reinstall flashplugin after installing multiarch , MangoBoy
<BluesKaj> correction:without using wrappers
<MangoBoy> it was installed from before
<slike1> ishaan: I tried several times without any results. That's why I'm looking an easy soft. That's the only reason I didn't install kde 'till now ;-(.
<MangoBoy> i get a netstream fault in the flash plugin on some sites and thought i would try to downgrade flashplugin to se if it helps
<ishaan> slike1: install pulseaudio mixer,its a bit advanced.But it would do the trick.
<BluesKaj> slike1, opem alsamixer in the terminal , use the F5 to shaow all ctrls , your headset should be listed
<MangoBoy> it works on youtube but kicks of att ex. putlocker.com
<BluesKaj> MangoBoy, downgrades seldom work
<MangoBoy> but flash plugin..
<Akarak> ciao
<BluesKaj> MangoBoy, just install multiarch-support
<Akarak> hello
<MangoBoy> it is there from before
<Akarak> quit
<MangoBoy> so what can i do.. how to check the flash plug in and why it dossnt work would be next on the list but it seems a litle more complicated
<MangoBoy> as flash works for this site in my copy of windows its not the site.. then it must be a compability problem an downgrading the obvius thing to try ehh..?
<MangoBoy> haloo
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: hello
<MangoBoy> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: what is the browser?
<MangoBoy> firefox but its the same with chrome
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: using any graphics card?
<MangoBoy>  it gives a 200 stream not found....etc.   yes
<BluesKaj> MangoBoy, remove flashplugin installer and install klash , if you have pulseaudio already installed
<sluckxz> MangoBoy: just tried the flash uploader and it worked fine for me.
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: if you dont mind can you give me the link
<sluckxz> didnt try to watch anything.
<BluesKaj> bbl
<MangoBoy> http://www.putlocker.com/file/C26B70868BBED27A#
<slike1> ishaan, BluesKaj: thank you I'm gonna try it.
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: thats a download site
<MangoBoy> the player loads and try to buffer but..
<MangoBoy> yes thats true but iv been looking filf there a long time
<MangoBoy> film i mean
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: you have problem playing flash files from youtube lime sites right?
<MangoBoy> http://www.putlocker.com/file/9C07E62D6C48E48D
<MangoBoy> the first link was wrong. youtub works.. and this site works in windows
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: possibly its been blocked in your country
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: if you want to find if there is a problem with flash player i can guide you
<MangoBoy> no. i can se it fine in windows and i have looked there for ages
<MangoBoy> okej good
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: wait
<MangoBoy> i dont know when this started but it might been i were asked to upgrade to latest flash someware
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: its working for me and my flash is the lastest version
<sluckxz> nova is serving the full episode as well.  plays fine kubuntu 11.10 usa.  it is flash.
<sluckxz> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/tech/smartest-machine-on-earth.html
<MangoBoy> it says 200, stream not found, netstream.play.streamnotfound, clip: '[clip]' 'controls"
<tim_> hey guys i dont have rights in /etc/kismet/kismet.conf i can i get this ?
<tim_> i have to change the kismet.conf
<tim_> but i can
<tim_> * Can't
<MangoBoy> yes im sure i can find films on other sites but as i use 1channel.ch to find films and putlocker is on of the surest ones i have hard to give this one up you see
<tim_> someone >?
<MangoBoy> and i dont like windows
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: there seems to be a problem with the flowplayer that causes this error
<MangoBoy> can you se it.. aha
<MangoBoy> flowplayer  whats that
<sluckxz> tim_: sudo
<MangoBoy> can you se it ? http://www.putlocker.com/file/9C07E62D6C48E48D
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: its the player thats in the putlocker website. have you tried clearing the browser cache?
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: i can see it without any problem
<MangoBoy> hmm clearing the chache ok i try
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: after clearing the cache restart the browser
<tim_> but how can i open file in konsole ?
<sluckxz> nano or vim i like mc personally
<tim_> sudo open /etc/kismet/kismet.conf ?
<MangoBoy> ok but im in chatzilla now so maby it brakes but i come back hey..
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: sudo kate /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<tim_> oke thx :P
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: yw
<tim_> kate is the "notepad"
<sluckxz> good call phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> sluckxz: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: ya
<tim_> when i type :  sudo kate /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<tim_> i get error
<erinaceus> Hi, after searching for a couple of hours i got frustrated an decided to ask here altough u prolly get that question all the time. I cant choose alsa/my soundcard in the system settings i checked, it is recognized i can play sound on it via some tools, but i just cant tell kubuntu to use it as default
<tim_> errorsssssssss
<tim_> tim@tim:~$  sudo kate /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<tim_> [sudo] password for tim:
<tim_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<tim_> Error: "/tmp/kde-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<tim_> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<tim_> kdeinit4: Shutting down running client.
<tim_> Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
<tim_> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: wait
<tim_> Error: "/tmp/kde-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<tim_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: wait
<tim_> kbuildsycoca4 running...
<tim_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<tim_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: stop
<tim_> Error: "/tmp/kde-tim" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<tim_> okok
<tim_> ook
<tim_> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: if you paste here like this the bot will remove you from this channel
<tim_> ow
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: use paste.kde.org
<tim_> oke i will
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: do you know how to use it?
<tim_> like this ?
<tim_> http://paste.kde.org/142610/
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: good
<tim_> ok :)
<sluckxz> erinaceus: alsactl store normally works
<tim_> but this error i get when i type sudo kate /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<pangolin> tim_: Please lay off the enter key, you are making the channel bots go crazy
<tim_> what ?
<pangolin> tim_: no need to hit ENTER every 3rd word
<pangolin> form complete sentences please :)
<MangoBoy> Hi.. No. didnt help
<tim_> oke i get it, but do you know wha the errors are ?
<MangoBoy> frustratin when you al can se it and i can se you tube in same flashplayer
<MangoBoy> an ther is a rat in the wall
<erinaceus> sluckxz:  Nope, doesnt work. Currently i only can choose pulseaudio as my output device which doesnt work. Could be that i maybe pressed "forget devices" to hastly? If so, how could i restore all devices to be displayed again?
<rats__> a rat ?
<sluckxz> i think there are more pulse packages you can add to manage devices.  not sure though.
<MangoBoy> yes im in a old hows in the countryside in finland and a rat has moved in sins a couple weeks
<sluckxz> therer were in slackware last time i used them.  audios been fine for me lately with 11.10.
<MangoBoy> its a steep way down from the athik so it rattles like hel when she runns down
<MangoBoy> hell
<rats__> I know thier  everywhere
<BluesKaj> MangoBoy, i asked earlier if you have pulseaudio installed , because if you do then allyou need is multiarch support and klash for flash content
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: is there a folder or a file in such name in your /etc folder
<MangoBoy> iv built a barrel tiping trap to catch her.
<sluckxz> erinaceus: apparantely people are deleteing ~/.pulse with decent results
<sluckxz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1845555
<MangoBoy> its a ramp thats tips over when she goes out on it. Hopefully
<erinaceus> sluckz: Worth a shot, thx
<BluesKaj> sluckxz, I've treid to dump pulseaudio but a won't play flash audio on websites without it :(
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: can you wait
<BluesKaj> alsa won't play
<MangoBoy> phoneix: do you have any other ideas? cant i try to downgrade? or can it be some rests of the firewalls i playe with?
<MangoBoy> iv uninstalled iptables as i dont have any services anyway
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, ok MangoBoy is all your , since he doesn't respond to my suggestions, good luck
<BluesKaj> yours
<BluesKaj> typical finlander :)
<erinaceus> slucky: I could hug you. Thanks very much, works fine now. Btw. what keywords did you use to search?
<erinaceus> sluckxz:  I could hug you. Thanks very much, works fine now. Btw. what keywords did you use to search?
<MangoBoy> I did.. i said it wass already installed..!!
<sluckxz> sorry BluesKaj just started using kubuntu after a long hiatus.  i dont see anything obvious and so far all my installs audio rocks.
<BluesKaj> !who MangoBoy
<BluesKaj> !who | MangoBoy
<ubottu> MangoBoy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sluckxz> erinaceus: awesome!  "kubuntu 11.10 audio" 2nd one down.
<erinaceus> sluckxz: And here i was googling pulseaudi and alsa like an idiot, well thanks again
<sluckxz> haha.. cheers.
<MangoBoy> erinaceus: aha.. im just so slow to write and the nix so loong .. sorry.
<BluesKaj> sluckxz, yeah , my onboard works great without pulseaudio , but the sound quality sucks , so i installed a m-audio pci card that needs pulse for web audio content
<MangoBoy> no ubouto i ment
<BluesKaj> MangoBoy, ubottu is a bot
<erinaceus> MangoBoy:  Wait you were talking to me? I wasnt paying attention sry
<MangoBoy> blueskaj. so what is !who and whats the answer for that it already was installed ?
<MangoBoy> ahh- ok
<MangoBoy> Blues: i meen
<sluckxz> BluesKaj: so you completely removed pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> sluckxz, yeah , when I was using my onboard soundcard , alsa was able to handle all the audio content
<BluesKaj> well alsa and phonon that is
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: open firefox in terminal
<MangoBoy> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: open the website and try to play the video
<MangoBoy> phoneix: i did but i whent to background
<tim_> hey guys, i want to install install_flash_player_11, i've download it, but how can i run it? i dont get it when i run sudo tar -zxvf. install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<tim_>  it give me an error. http://paste.kde.org/142622/
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: what do you mean by background?
<phoenix_firebrd> tim_: you can install flash player from muon
<sluckxz> BluesKaj: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118895.msg277490#msg277490
<sluckxz> damn if that works we know were to always start for kubuntu audio issues.
<tim_> oke i see the foult, i  typed a . behind sudo tar -zxvf.
<BluesKaj> sluckxz, it's till pulse
<BluesKaj> still
<sluckxz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/858466  recent bug report. lots of info in the comments.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858466 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.10 Audio Problems with Browsers." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sluckxz> some decent stuff around comment #15 16 17
<BluesKaj> sluckxz, it has alot to do with the audio drivers that alsa can access , pulseaudio is defualt so some cards work well with it and others don't due to direct access alsa gives to the soundmodules and in some cases paulseaudio blocks that access . ...basically hit and miss
<MangoBoy> Im here again !!
<phoenix_firebrd> MangoBoy: hi
<brian__> hi, for some reason, my battery monitor is stuck at 82%. It has been for the past hour or so
<MangoBoy> Phoenix: hi
<MangoBoy> I was looking a film
<MangoBoy> I checked before and you wern't here
<MangoBoy> you know.. flash actually works in chrome. And i have installed xchat that has spell checking.. how about that
<MangoBoy> But flash still don't work in firefox and that is serious.. well i would like it to work any how.. I tried to reinstall both flash and firefox and made a new addon naked profile but NO NO
<jmichaelx> there is something seriously f'ed up with kubuntu (as if that weren't always the case)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> just came to say that, and left
<sluckxz> got my joins parts disabled. glad you said something.
<jmichaelx> joins parts?
<jmichaelx> i have two machines right next to each other, on one of the two, konversation will not longer start
<well_laid_lawn> somethin's up with the config then
<sluckxz> join and part irc notifications.  i was following some busy ps3 channels once upon a time.
<jmichaelx> well_laid_lawn: highly possible, but since i've changed no configs, that should not be
<jmichaelx> lol, it did finally start up on the other machine.... but it took konversation nearly 5 minutes to start
<jmichaelx> also, why in the world is that off and on, i get phonon warnings that jack is not available, and that it is falling back on <fill in the blank>.... jack is not installed, nor is it selected anywhere in phonon
<jmichaelx> i now purged konversation, then re-installed, and it still does not work
<jmichaelx> ok, apparently what happened is that i booted up, the wrong audio device was set as default.... i did not notice, and started amarok.... amarok tried to start, but crashed (default audio was a mic)... upon every reboot, amarok restarted in a crashed state.... and somehow this effected konveration...
<jmichaelx> how does one stop these stupid warnings about the mail system upon startup? i have kmail and kontact both removed, but am still getting these warnings
<MangoBoy> Does anyone know of a program in witch one can see tcp connections live and how fast they are?
<ScottyK> Is there a users guide in PDF format that can be downloaded?
<HulkHogan> nop
<BarkingFish> I have desktop effects turned off, so why do I still have the boxes in my toolbar/workspace/whatever it is, glowing like nuclear waste?
<BarkingFish> can I disable this?]
<StFS> hello... so I right click on the Kickoff Application Launcher "thingy" and choose "Edit Applications..." I get a pretty straightforward "KDE Menu Editor" in which I create a new item under development. Everything seems fine so I save and close. But when I go into the Development menu there's nothing there and when I re-open the "KDE Menu Editor" my entry has disappeared? What's going on?
<StFS> I can also see a bunch of menu entries in the KDE Menu Editor that are not there when I open the Kickoff Application Launcher
<Snowhog> StFS: It's a know bug.
<katsrc> so LightDM is replacing KDM?
<katsrc> is it due to increase in performance?
<StFS> Snowhog: ok... do you know if there's a workaround?
<StFS> Snowhog: is there a file somewhere I can manually edit?
<Snowhog> StFS: Yes. You have to check Show hidden entries in K Menu Editor > Settings > Configure KDE Menu Editor... > General. Then save. This bug will almost certainly get addressed rather quickly.
<StFS> Snowhog: let's hope so... it's "a little annoying" ;)
<StFS> Snowhog: hmm... nope.. that didn't work
<Snowhog> StFS: Review this thread on KFN: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118688.15
<giorgio> hallo
<StFS> Snowhog: thanks
<giorgio> hallo
<Guest37057> hello
<Snowhog> StFS: This is the reported bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283579
<ubottu> KDE bug 283579 in general "Every new app is hidden" [Normal,New]
<spartan779> Good night people
<spartan779> so.. what's new?
<giorgio> nothing relevant
<giorgio> in Milan it's raining
<spartan779> First .. i never felt the power of kubuntu on an A8-3800 desktop PC with an ATI HD 6850... REally wonderful. All animation are fantastic.
<spartan779> oh .... Naple is windy tonight
<claydoh_> hey Snowhog !!
<BarkingFish> giorgio: Please do not PM users without asking their permission first.  I do not provide help in PM.
<spartan779> BarkingFish: Hallo. Sorry for thursday when i left the chat but i had a cell call so i hadn't time to see you thanks.
<spartan779> BarkingFish: *say
<BarkingFish> spartan779: no problem
<giorgio> sorry Barking
<BarkingFish> all help requests go in the channel, giorgio - this is easier, so more than one person can help.
<giorgio> ok i ll follow yr suggestion thanks
<spartan779> BarkingFish:  Can i ask u somthing in PM?
<BarkingFish> sure spartan779
<BarkingFish> if it's support though, remember, it goes here :P
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: may I also ask u something in PM?
<BarkingFish> apachelogger: go on
<Snowhog> Back at you claydoh.
<apachelogger> who is this claydoh person anyway
<claydoh> apachelogger: your fanboi
<apachelogger> claydoh: oh
 * apachelogger hugs claydoh
<apachelogger> fanbois ftw
<apachelogger> I am becoming the next steve jobs
<claydoh> ot :)
<BarkingFish> apachelogger: you mean you're dying?
<BarkingFish> :P
<EvilResistance> lol
<apachelogger> not before I reach enlightenment
<apachelogger> or that was the plan anyway
<BarkingFish> download it instead
<apachelogger> too easy
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get install e17
<apachelogger> haven't you read the memo? :O
<BarkingFish> no
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: e17 is not true enlightenment
<apachelogger> true enlightenment got bought by samsung, so you need to meditate it out of them
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<BarkingFish> oh dear... have you been on the happy juice, apachelogger?
<EvilResistance> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: yes
<apachelogger> it happens
<apachelogger> also I'll have to work 10h for the next 3-4 days, so I need to prepare for that mentally ^^
<EvilResistance> BarkingFish:  i'd say give this guy a drunk-and-disorderly notice and then slap him
<BarkingFish> I can't, EvilResistance - he's a colleague.
<apachelogger> what's that?
<apachelogger> :P
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> apachelogger:  being drunk and disorderly is bad.  *hops into #ubuntu-ops in order to ahve the other ops slap apachelogger with doom and destruction*
<apachelogger> if only I were a regular op :P
<EvilResistance> apachelogger:  fine, IRC council then
 * EvilResistance knows how the councils are set up
<BarkingFish> apachelogger: laxatives can help with that :)
<BarkingFish> then you'd be an op, and regular.
<apachelogger> lol
<EvilResistance> heh
<Snuggles88> I have just installed kubuntu 11.10 and I cant find the plasma settings
<Snuggles88> I want to set one activity per workspace screen
<Snuggles88> How do you do it?
<HulkHogan> ?
<Snuggles88> (I have always used xfce/gnome earlier so I feel a bit lost now.
<Snuggles88> I want to have different backgronds and widgets for different workspaces
<HulkHogan> oh
<HulkHogan> u can do that with Virtual desktops also
<Snuggles88> I googled and found that I need to set a setting called "Different Activity for Each Desktop"
<HulkHogan> dont think they have that anymore, plus Workspaces can do that also
<HulkHogan> Snuggles88: System setting } Workspace Behavior } Virtual Desktops
<Snuggles88> okey, thanks!
<Snuggles88> I check it out
<Snuggles88> :)
<HulkHogan> Checkmark - go to settings > workspace behavior > virtual desktop> checkmark different widgers for each desktop
<Snuggles88> When I did that, my "search and find"-activity disappear...
<Snuggles88> How do you use activities?
<Snuggles88> What is the meaning with activities?
<HulkHogan> is hard to explain over text
<HulkHogan> think of it like different sports
<HulkHogan> or rooms
<HulkHogan> u want to orangize ur stuff
<Snuggles88> I think I kind of get it, can I set programs to start in an activity?
<HulkHogan> Snuggles88: yes u can set programs to load in only that activitie
<Ovale> ciaooo
<Snuggles88> Then you can have lika an "develop"-activity where you have som specific widgets and start like netbeans or something
<Snuggles88> That is pretty cool
<Snuggles88> :-)
<HulkHogan> Snuggles88: yes u can do that, but now Virtual Workspace has those features also
<HulkHogan> Snuggles88: one thing that Activites can do that Workspaces cant do nowdays is u can suspend an Activity
<HulkHogan> Snuggles88: and then resume also
<Snuggles88> But you can automatic start a program at a specific workspace as well?
<HulkHogan> Snuggles88: yes
<Snuggles88> Because I think like this right now, korrect me if I'm wrong... Workspaces is just different areas to work at... Activities tells what the workspaces should contain.
<HulkHogan> Snuggles88: yea in most cases they are the same
<HulkHogan> but Activity can contain Workspaces, but Workspaces does not contain Activtity
<Snuggles88> cool!
<Snuggles88> Can you have like 2 workspaces in one activity and 4 in another?
#kubuntu 2011-11-06
<HulkHogan> not sure
<Snuggles88> When you change between activities, can you display some info, like the name of the activity or something?
<Snuggles88> It is easy to get "lost" when you toggle through all your activities
<claydoh> Snuggles88: I dunno, but you can give each one a unique name and that shows in that tab up on the corner, the thinhgy with the cashew
<Snuggles88> How do you do that?
<Snuggles88> Because I have named the activities, but the name don't show
<claydoh> Snuggles88: if the 'cashew' is in the corner, it is small and only shows the cashew, you can drag it along the edges and it will show the name
<StepNjump> I changed my hostname and now I get this error whenever I run a sudo command. sudo: unable to resolve host. Please help. Thanks
<kirtah> Hi all :) I just got my sound card (mostly) working, but it has 2 physical outputs for left and right and alsa seems to be sending a stereo signal through both, so I have effectively mono sound. Any ideas? :)
<hexacode> hey you guys wat does this mean?   "stty(1), pcap(3PCAP), bpf(4), nit(4P), pcap-savefile(5), pcap-filter(7) "
<hexacode> oop
<hexacode> here we go
<Kalidarn> where did you see that
<hexacode> SEE ALSO stty(1), pcap(3PCAP), bpf(4), nit(4P), pcap-savefile(5), pcap-filter(7)
<Kalidarn> oh it means to see those man files
<Kalidarn> ithey might be applicable
<Kalidarn> or similar
<hexacode> yes but i tried it for man bpf but it didnt work
<Kalidarn> what is bpf?
<hexacode> berkely packet filter
<hexacode> for snort ids
<Kalidarn> the man file will only be there if it's installed
<hexacode> alright thanks
<Kalidarn> apt-get install bpf :P
<Kalidarn> actually thats not what the package is called
<well_laid_lawn> !find bpf
<ubottu> Found: libpfqueue-dev, libpfqueue0, libpfs-1.2-0, libpfs-dev
<Kalidarn> i doubt those are the packages
<Kalidarn> you would want to install either
<Kalidarn> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Berkeley_Packet_Filter im not even sure if it works on linux due to legal action looks like stuff got removed
<Kalidarn> mm looks like its new to kernel 3.0
<MarcoPau> hi, since last upgrade to oneiric emacs windows are opening up very small and I always have to enlarge them manually. do you know what this could be related to?
<Kalidarn> maybe there's some sort of config option
<andrea> help
<Guest13233> ciao a tutti
<Guest13233> help
<Guest13233> help
<mischasworld_> hello guest, how i can i help you
<zors> Hi. New here.  One question:  Currently have Ubuntu 11.10 with Unity installed on my notebook, but it runs too slow.  Seriously considering switching to Kubuntu 11.10 (heard good things about it).  Would it run any faster than Unity on my system.  Specs are 1.8 GHz single core CPU, 2GB ram, intel 965 GMA & 12GB HDD.  Downloading the Kubuntu ISO as I type just wondering whether it's worth installing on this system. Any help welcome.
<zors> I meant 120GB HDD.
<jmichaelx> zors: you should be fine with those specs... if you have problems with kwin effects, turn off 'blur'
<jmichaelx> zors: you may better off yet, if you can live without desktop effects
<jmichaelx> you *may* also want to turn off automatic file indexing
<spartan779> Hallo! people.
<spartan779> here rain's as it's preparing for Noa's ark again.
<jmichaelx> someboady make god mad again?
<zors> @ jmichaelx, thanks for the advice.  Will take the plunge and install it.
<spartan779> hahahha may be the angels left the tap opened
<Barbobasket_> salve a tutti
<Barbobasket_> ho l'audio con un solo canale qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<luc4> penso avrai più possibilità in inglese :-)
<Barbobasket_> Ok thaank you
<Barbobasket_> Hi, I've a problem with my integrated audio  on my P5KPRO, only left channell work, I tried with Win xp, 7, ubuntu anfd kubuntu. Anyone can help me?
<Barbobasket_> Grazie luc4
<luc4> np
<luc4> Do you mean it is not working only with Linux or it is not working with any of those OS?
<Barbobasket_> It doesn't work with any OS!
<luc4> Maybe not related to OS? Are all the drivers provided by the manufacturer?
<Barbobasket_> Surely I changed Headphone to exclude speaker
<Barbobasket_> I never changed anything, I'm going to unistall and reinstall drivers if I Haven't best suggestion.
<luc4> Anyway, I would consider it not OS-related if I were you... no, I guess it won't change anything.
<Barbobasket_> Maybe a wire detached?
<luc4> Did you install the latest drivers under XP? You might try with a more recent Windows OS.
<luc4> Might be anything at this point, sorry, don't know how to help you.
<luc4> You might want to try aplay with an audio with 2 channels, passing the parameter to the command line. But I strongly doubt it will work.
<Barbobasket_> No problem I thank you for the tentative, I think to buy a new audio scheda and  cut the head to te bull!
<luc4> I guess it is the best thing to do at this point.
<Barbobasket_> Ciao Luc4, I'm in Rome Italy andthis is time to eat!   I use winxp usually, but in future I want to pass to LINUX at all!
<DarsVaeda> greeting, I just switched from debian + kde to kubuntu...in the former my wireless worked flawless (after installing iwlwifi) now in kubuntu the card works fine and I can scan for networks, but I can not connect to my hidden network anymore
<UKMadBeef> i had that problem with 11.04
<UKMadBeef> apparently there is a way around it but involves command line
<UKMadBeef> i forget the specifics sorry
<UKMadBeef> but it had something to do with iwlist / iwconfig
<UKMadBeef> if ur on 11.10 u might have more success
<DarsVaeda> I am on 11.10 and have not more success ^^
<DarsVaeda> but thanks :)
<UKMadBeef> haha me neither :)
<UKMadBeef> hang on let me see if i can find the page i found before
<UKMadBeef> i gave up in the end though
<DarsVaeda> it is really a pain in the ass, nothing works without problems :/
<DarsVaeda> except plain ubuntu
<DarsVaeda> but...unity
<UKMadBeef> yeah try that http://yuenhoe.com/blog/2011/02/connecting-to-hidden-wireless-networks-using-kdes-networkmanager/
<UKMadBeef> i agree - it is 95% of the way there but it seems like every time they release a new version, still 5% doesnt work but its a different 5% hehe
<UKMadBeef> i did clean install from 11.04 to 11.10 and now brightness control is real flakey and hibernate doesnt work
<UKMadBeef> and kmail2 is a disaster
<DarsVaeda> I was always on gnome and thunderbird
<UKMadBeef> no disrespect to the devs
<UKMadBeef> ah i never liked gnome, been using kde since the early 4.x's
<UKMadBeef> unity is a silly idea, gnome 3 seems to be also, i like kde but there are still rough edges
<UKMadBeef> im looking at opensuse and chakra now, kubuntu has always been a second class citizen
<DarsVaeda> ha! the iwlist scan did it :)
<UKMadBeef> awesome :)
<DarsVaeda> thanks mate ;)
<UKMadBeef> any time, glad you got it sorted
<UKMadBeef> i only found out about that trick AFTER i needed it haha
<DarsVaeda> too bad ^^
<UKMadBeef> hiding ssid is not really any more secure anyway
<UKMadBeef> but my friend had it like that and i couldnt connect to his wlan
<UKMadBeef> shoulda just booted into xp :)
<DarsVaeda> I named it "blackhole" so I had to hide it :D
<UKMadBeef> eheheh
<UKMadBeef> fair
<hexacode> hey you guys. is this normal http://pastebin.com/ENZTFuT2
<hexacode> my logs are full of those
<UKMadBeef> thats a cron job
<svencito> that chat room makes no sense to me!
<hexacode> UKMadBeef:  but why s many?
<UKMadBeef> seems to be every minute
<hexacode> my cron job only has one crontab entry firing every 24 hours
<UKMadBeef> hmmm
<hexacode> is there another crontab entry somewhere else?
<hexacode> maybe a hacker?
<UKMadBeef> unlikely
<UKMadBeef> what is smmsp
<UKMadBeef> do you have any monitoring enabled like cacti or munin etc?
<UKMadBeef> also look in /etc/cron.d/
<elcaset> hexacode: do you mean a malicious hacker?  hackers = software developers.
 * UKMadBeef assumed he meant malicious
<elcaset> ja, I think you're right.  now even computer folk say hacker to mean malicious hacker.  sad.
<UKMadBeef> well to be fair so do i
<elcaset> really?
<UKMadBeef> yeah, rightly or wrongly :)
<UKMadBeef> hence the expression "OH NOES I GOT HAXED" hehe
<elcaset> huh.
<UKMadBeef> i dunno, hackers, crackers, phrackers, phreakers, its hard to keep up :)
<yofel> it's a fuzzy definition. I mean, if the person that harms your systems knows exactly how the exploit he's using works - then he's a hacker per definition too, and a cracker.
<UKMadBeef> ufw enable and hope for the best :)
<elcaset> but when i go to hackerspaces, i meet lots of friendly people who teach me how to use computers, not how to do mean things with computers.  i guess when I hear hackerspace, i should run away!
<UKMadBeef> haha :)
<elcaset> :)
<UKMadBeef> hexacode did you find anything in /etc/cron.d/ ?
<UKMadBeef> maybe he got h4x3d hehe
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<UKMadBeef> afternoon :)
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<hays> why is the 32 bit kubuntu recommended
<UKMadBeef> less complication, I imagine :)
<hays> im putting it on an i3 figure 64 bit would be the way to go
<hays> is there a path from 32 to 64 bit/
<UKMadBeef> how much ram u got?
<hays> 8G
<UKMadBeef> heh yeah i'd go 64 bit then
<UKMadBeef> no i believe its a reinstall to go from 32 to 64
<hays> fun
<UKMadBeef> dont take my word for it, im no authority
<hays> great..  this should be interesting..  dual boot hackntosh ubuntu if i am lucky
<UKMadBeef> may the force be with you
<UKMadBeef> heheh
<BluesKaj> hays, UKMadBeef is correct , a fresh install is required for 64 bit
<excognac> HI ALL I'm desperate for help: Libre Office 3.4.3 closes itself unexpectedly if a doc and something else is opened at the same time. this is a laptop with 4gb ram, core i3 2310M proc and kubuntu is 11.10 any further info? the problem appeared as well during it was 11.04
<UKMadBeef> excognac: do you get a crash / bug report window pop up or not?
<excognac> no nothing
<excognac> while i restart it the unsaved data is lost
<excognac> the files i'm working with are small
<UKMadBeef> very strange
<UKMadBeef> i dont really use libreoffice
<UKMadBeef> does this happen with any other apps or just with libreoffice>
<excognac> just with libre. and i meant that occurs if multiply files are opened (docs only and/or presentations/spreadsheets etc)
<excognac> UKMadBeef: so what do you use instead? LatEx
<excognac> ?
<excognac> Any ideas?
<UKMadBeef> I don't really use office apps that much at all, at work I use ms office
<UKMadBeef> i just tried opening a docx file and odt file and no problems
<excognac> I see. Thanks.
<UKMadBeef> you could try KOffice
<UKMadBeef> or maybe the problem is with a specific file you're opening?
<UKMadBeef> crashing the importer, etc
<excognac> nope! It has nothing to do with opening files: say I start to write something in a doc and start spreadsheet too. I'm editing both parally, nothing to fancy, and suddenly libreOffice closes itself
<excognac> *paralelly
<UKMadBeef> thats very strange
<UKMadBeef> you said it happened with 11.04 and 11.10
<excognac> yes
<UKMadBeef> was the 11.10 an upgrade from 11.04?
<excognac> yes
<UKMadBeef> i wonder if it's a configuration issue that has carried over from your previous install
<UKMadBeef> might be worth removing libreoffice, deleting configs and then reinstall
<UKMadBeef> "apt-get purge" rather than "apt-get remove" will clear config files
<excognac> ok, say it's a configuration issue. I have reinstalled Libreoffice twice, nothing
<hays> is the 11 series still problematic?
<hays> should i go with 10 perhaps?
<UKMadBeef> really?
<UKMadBeef> heh wow man
<UKMadBeef> hays: 11.04 was rock solid for me
<hays> its probably wise for me to do 11.04
<UKMadBeef> I did a clean install of 11.10 and now my screen brightness is screwed up, hibernate doesn't work, and kmail is a bit of a mess too
<UKMadBeef> can't hurt to try 11.10 but its not going well for me so far
<excognac> for me it wasn't rock solid, this was a brand new machine in the summer. I've tried first ubuntu, it crashed all the time, fedora never fit well, so i went for kubuntu
<excognac> and the see?
<excognac> *then
<UKMadBeef> yeah newer hardware can sometimes struggle with linux
<excognac> or to be more honest swap the subject and the object in the snetence above:(
<excognac> UKMadBeef: are you sure it's related to libre office and not Kubuntu itself?
<UKMadBeef> to be honest, no I'm not
<UKMadBeef> particularly if you had problems with ubuntu before
<UKMadBeef> are you on 32 or 64 bit version?
<excognac> 64
<UKMadBeef> i would also have a look at your syslog to see if any errors jump out at you
<UKMadBeef> tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog
<UKMadBeef> gives you the last 200 lines of syslog, try that after a libreoffice crash
<UKMadBeef> very strange problem you have though, i would still try removing libreoffice, then make sure you remove all the configs, then reinstall it
<UKMadBeef> but that is really a shot in the dark
<excognac> http://paste.kde.org/142802/
<excognac> i've just had the crash before i logged on
<UKMadBeef> lets have a look
<UKMadBeef> yep thats a segfault
<UKMadBeef> not good
<UKMadBeef> basically libreoffice tried to do something it shouldn't have done
<excognac> so what does it mean?
<UKMadBeef> and the operating system killed it
<UKMadBeef> really you would expect an error reporting window to pop up
<UKMadBeef> try this in konsole
<UKMadBeef> cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i segfault
<excognac> ok
<UKMadBeef> if you get more than that one line you just pasted, libreoffice may not be the only problem
<excognac> http://paste.kde.org/142814/
<excognac> THIS ISc cat /var...
<UKMadBeef> yep thanks
<UKMadBeef> well libreoffice isn't the only thing that's crashing on your system but the only other thing is opera plugin which i assume means flash is crashing
<UKMadBeef> which to be fair is pretty normal :)
 * UKMadBeef is running out of ideas
<excognac> ok thaks anyway
<excognac> do you want the tail ... syslog too?
<UKMadBeef> might as well :)
<UKMadBeef> another long shot is to upgrade to a newer version of libreoffice
<UKMadBeef> and maybe check your java install as libreoffice can depend on that
<UKMadBeef> a libreoffice ppa is available here https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<excognac> ok
<UKMadBeef> bit of a last resort that ppa though
<UKMadBeef> your system should not be doing this :)
 * UKMadBeef will have a cigarette and ponder the situation :)
<UKMadBeef> could try disabling desktop composition too
<UKMadBeef> sometimes that can cause issues
<excognac> so wait a sec
<excognac> http://paste.kde.org/142826/
<excognac> my syslog
<excognac> i have the newest libreoffice
<excognac> and what to do with the ppa?
<UKMadBeef> syslog doesn't show anything useful really
<UKMadBeef> latest libreoffice is 3.4.x
<excognac> mine is 3.4.3
<UKMadBeef> you can add the ppa to your software sources, then do an upgrade, it will give you the latest libreoffice from the ppa instead of from the normal ubuntu
<UKMadBeef> hmm dont bother with that then heh
<excognac> and since i'm paranoid i update daily twice
<excognac> java looks ok for me
<UKMadBeef> hehe
<UKMadBeef> i would still suggest removing libreoffice, clearing your configs and reinstalling
<UKMadBeef> as you already upgraded libreoffice versions going from 11.04 to 11.10 and that didnt fix anything
<UKMadBeef> but to be honest i am stumped
<UKMadBeef> and i'm no expert tbh
<excognac> so sudo apt-get  purge libreoffice then?
<UKMadBeef> yeah but still have a look for any config files
<excognac> how to>
<UKMadBeef> in your home folder is a folder called .libreoffice
<UKMadBeef> you may not be able to see it because normally, files and folders with a dot in front are hidden
<UKMadBeef> this command will rename the folder
<UKMadBeef> mv .libreoffice/ .libreofficebackup/
<UKMadBeef> do that from your home folder
<UKMadBeef> it may store configuration elsewhere i'm not sure
<excognac> check this http://paste.kde.org/142832/
<UKMadBeef> haha this gets better and better
<excognac> it is installed....
<yofel> libreoffice is a collection of packages, not one
<UKMadBeef> do you know how to use aptitude?
<UKMadBeef> yeah i'm wondering how it's been installed
<UKMadBeef> maybe try libreoffice-kde
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/142838
<yofel> start by removing that
<excognac> ok thanks
<UKMadBeef> yeah what he said :)
<ashfaq> Hi! I am facing problems getting connected to internet throught 3G usb modem in Kubuntu 11.10
<ashfaq> The modem Huwavi 173 is just not shown up after restart
<ashfaq> And the tick mark for mobile broadband is disabled!
 * UKMadBeef never used 3G on Kubuntu
<UKMadBeef> well, I use my phone
<ashfaq> How can this be resolved, just installed today!
<UKMadBeef> and it's huawei, no?
<ashfaq> 173
<ashfaq> Ubuntu Mint does an auto connect
<ashfaq> Any solution to this?
<UKMadBeef> when you go into network management, is the mobile broadband tab greyed out and not clickable?
<UKMadBeef> cos it is on mine
<UKMadBeef> probably as i dont have the hardware
<ashfaq> It simply is not enabled! and when you enable, it says no agent
<UKMadBeef> im not sure what you mean
<excognac> UKMadBeef: so removed entirely with purge and then autoremove
<UKMadBeef> excognac: have you renamed / deleted the .libreoffice folder from your home?
<hallman> Anyone here using uim-mozc? Yet another package that kubuntu seems to have spitefully destroyed for me.
<excognac> UKMadBeef: are you back?
<UKMadBeef> yes mate
<UKMadBeef> hows it going?
<UKMadBeef> hallman: never even heard of it :)
<excognac> installed, now i'm installing thge suggested packages as well, shall i do so?
<UKMadBeef> yeah why not, in for a penny, in for a pound ;)
<excognac> aye:)
<hallman> Yeah well that seems to be a problem with (k)ubuntu.. The moment you start using something even remotely "exotic", the devs don't give a fuck about how badly they screw you over in every update.
<hallman> So damn tired of this shitty dist.. Too lazy to switch back to Arch, where things Just Work for real.
<UKMadBeef> hahah
<UKMadBeef> hallman: dont even go there dude even the default mail program is full of holes
<UKMadBeef> i've been having issues too, looking at chakra actually
<UKMadBeef> but yeah 11.10 isn't even release candidate quality as far as i can see
<UKMadBeef> 11.04 was rock solid
<UKMadBeef> contemplating a move to opensuse, chakra or debian
<hallman> All sounds like good ideas
<UKMadBeef> but only (k)ubuntu seems to have easy home folder encryption
<UKMadBeef> and i use ubuntu one also
<hallman> I honestly don't know what people see in this dist.. I started using it in hopes of stuff "Just Working" without having to deal with re-configurations in every update etc.
<hallman> But instead nothing works, and there's nothing I can do about it. It's like the worst of Linux and Windows combines.
<UKMadBeef> hahah thats a little harsh :)
<UKMadBeef> i really liked 11.04
<UKMadBeef> 11.10 doesnt seem to be out of beta yet
<UKMadBeef> it's that fixed release schedule innit
<hallman> Yeah maybe, but I'm really beyond furiated with this dist. Can't believe how much problems I've been having with it compared to Arch or Gentoo.
<UKMadBeef> never tried either of those tbh, i've been using kubuntu for years
<UKMadBeef> but yeah i'm getting fidgety now
<UKMadBeef> i do lean heavily towards debian-based distros though
<UKMadBeef> as i use debian stable on servers so i'm at home with debian
<UKMadBeef> but yeah i get sick of KDE being a second class citizen when it comes to the ubuntu world, thats why i'm looking at chakra and opensuse
<excognac> okkkk. for some unknown reason sidebars etc. has a bit like win95 outfit. but no crush till now
<hallman> That's also a problem, yeah.
<UKMadBeef> debian seems to be too much of a faff for a desktop tbh
<excognac> and gnome3?
<UKMadBeef> excognac: try making sure you have libreoffice-kde and libreoffice-style-oxygen installed
<hallman> I've had Arch installed on my laptop while trying kubuntu for a few months.. Never used the laptop.. Then I started it, ran a full system update, and everything kept working just fine. No problems at all, after 4 months of not updating anything. Like 500 package updates, no problems.
<UKMadBeef> tbh i've had no problems until 11.10
<UKMadBeef> if i remember correctly i installed 10.04 then upgraded to 10.10 then 11.04 no problems
<UKMadBeef> + using the kubuntu ppa to get latest kde
<UKMadBeef> kubuntu has been really solid up until 11.10 for me
<UKMadBeef> excognac: I gotta go do some stuff but will try to keep an eye on things here until you get sorted
<hallman> Fuck this, stationary computer is now secondary computer until I muster up the energy to get rid of this dist.
<hallman> It has been desideth
<excognac> UKMadBeef: THANKS a lot mate, I think I'll be fine
<UKMadBeef> excognac: no problems, hope you get it all sorted :)
<UKMadBeef> also if everything works remember you can get rid of the .libreofficebackup folder from your home folder
<yofel> hallman: what exactly *is* your problem with uim-mozc?
 * UKMadBeef bbiab (unless his laptop hibernates then its good night vienna ... thanks kubuntu 11.10 haha)
<hallman> yofel: uim claims that the mozc module is not a proper module, so I'm assuming the versions used in the ubuntu rep are incompatible. Tried anthy, but now uim refuses to switch to it. (that one I guess I can't blame ubuntu for)
<yofel> can't help there I fear. uim-mozc got an update in 11.10, but that's all I know ight now
<UKMadBeef> looks like he got sorted
<UKMadBeef> cheers for ur help yofel
<UKMadBeef> another satisfied customer hehe
<UKMadBeef> now i just gotta wait here until the guy responsible for kmail2 shows up
<UKMadBeef> muahahahah
<BluesKaj> UKMadBeef, he won't ...he's in hiding 'til the kmail/kontact pim problem is solved :)
<UKMadBeef> hehe do you know his ip address? i'd like to run apt-get purge mysql-server on his machine :)
<UKMadBeef> i mean mysql ... jesus ...
<BluesKaj> don't think it's only one guy and I think they're waiting til kde8 is ready because it's delayed until gnome3 can be tested as compatible , or vice versa
<UKMadBeef> oh yeah a balls up of this magnitude requires teamwork
<UKMadBeef> heheh
<BluesKaj> 12.04 should see a lot of fixes for both DEs , I hope :P
<UKMadBeef> yeah i hope so cos 11.10 is not impressing so far :(
<UKMadBeef> hehe awesome http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=en
<ulysses> Hello, I have a problem with the Plasma NetworkManager: I can see a lot of wireless network but I can't see our own network here in the flat, it has to be the nearest but it isn't in the list
<ulysses> the network is not hidden, it was configured and worked, I left the flat for a week and now it doesn't work
<Guest32359> hi, i installed kubuntu but i'm lost, when i minimize a program, why its not in taskbar ? i can find the programm just with ALT+TAB ...
<tzvi> any ideas why my application launcher opens at the top of the screen?
<BluesKaj> Guest32359, open the plasma panel cashew icon on the far ro=ight , add widgets type task manager and click add
<BluesKaj> far right
<yofel> tzvi: you mean krunner? (alt+f2)
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...some ppl must think we're bots in here
<BluesKaj> getting flooded by the floodbot :)
<Num83rGuy> Anyone want to try for round 2 of fun with pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy, we'll see , what's not working ?
<Num83rGuy> On programs that I can chose the audio driver choosing alsa givs sound everything that just uses pulse gives no sound.
<Num83rGuy> The phonon kcm has only pulse as a card and the hardware tab has only "Independent devices" so I only have dummy output.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy, sudo alsa force-reload , then check phonon again
<Num83rGuy> I filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/858466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858466 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.10 Audio Problems with Browsers." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Num83rGuy> oops wrong one,
<Num83rGuy> Never mind I went through this for a few hours the other day and it isn't worth starting over again thanks anyway.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<mcprtk> hi everyone!
<xenocube> Hello!
<soee> yofel, hi
<yofel> soee: 4.7.3 is out
<mcprtk> hey, can anyone tell me how to remove the menu items from the "create new" submenu in dolphin???
<tzvi-> what does wireless hardware disabled mean?
<tzvi-> its enabled in my bios!
<yofel> tzvi-: can you open konsole and run 'rfkill list' - does that show something as blocked?
<mcprtk> @tzfi, it means u need to download drivers for ur wifi system
<mcprtk> @ tzvi run "sudo jockey-kde" to see what 3rd party drivers u need
<tzvi-> shows ideapad wireless soft yes
<tzvi-> hard no
<tzvi-> then phy0 wireless locked hard and soft yes
<mcprtk> hey, can anyone tell me how to remove the menu items from the "create new" submenu in dolphin???
<yofel> tzvi-: meaning it's disabled, can you enable it in the network manager?
<tzvi-> its greyed out
<yofel> tzvi-: does it get enabled if you run 'sudo rfkill unblock wifi' in konsole? It'll ask for your password
<tzvi|> that fixed ideapad_wlan, Howver phy0: Wireless LAN still shows HARD blocked yes
<tzvi|> and the wireless is still greyed out
<||arifaX> want to test highlighting in quassel can someone write my nick without the || and some other simple mods please?
<Jonno> arifaX
<Jonno> ||arifax
<Jonno> |arifaX
<||arifaX> works! - thanks! needed to test the regex
<tzvi-> any ideas what hard blocked means?
<spartan779> Hallo darling KDE users
<yofel> tzvi-: hard blocked usually means blocked by a hardware off switch (like most notebooks have on them)
<tzvi-> except mine is on...
<tzvi-> might have found some thing will post soon
<spartan779> Have someone of you tried to make working a laptop with an intel CPU-Integrated vga and ATI ?
<tzvi-> rfkill still gives me phy0: Wireless LAN hard lock yes
<tzvi-> hardware switch is set to on
<tzvi-> tried toggling switch as per google, hasnt worled
<tzvi-> worked
<systemclient> how can I use all my 7 mouse buttons on Razer Diamondback?
<xenocube> cd
<systemclient> xenocube: wrong window? ;-)
<xenocube> lol indeed
<systemclient> nobody has an idea on the mouse buttons?
<darthanubis> how can I install nicotine, without pulling in all of Ubuntu desktop?
<Snowhog> darthanubis: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends nicotine
<darthanubis> I'll try that. But that's odd considering all of Ubuntu is not reccomended, just two other files related to nicotine?
<Snowhog> darthanubis: A simulated install without the --no-install-recommends and with it don't show "all of Ubuntu desktop" being pulled in.
<darthanubis> Snowhog: yeah that does not work
<darthanubis> Snowhog: maybe not on your machine , on mine I am reporting obviously exactly what it is showing
<Snowhog> darthanubis: With the --no-install-recommends only nicotine will be installed. Without it, libnotify4 nicotine python-geoip python-mutagen python-notify will be installed.
<darthanubis> Snowhog: I understand what the cmd is supposed to do
<aguitel>  how  remove desktop effects with command line ?
<Snowhog> darthanubis: Not intending to offend - hope I did not.
<darthanubis> not at all
<darthanubis> my system is offending me :)
<Snowhog> darthanubis: What version of Kubuntu and KDE are you running?
<darthanubis> 11.10, and just as of a minute ago when to 4.73
<darthanubis> restarting KDE now
<darthanubis> brb
<Snowhog> KDE 4.7.3 likely is the culprit? I'm on 4.7.2 with 11.10.
<aguitel>  how  remove desktop effects with command line ?
<darthanubis> Snowhog: http://privatepaste.com/677bf55135
<Snowhog> darthanubis: My guess is that, because you "just upgraded" to KDE 4.7.3, there are a butt load of upgraded 4.7.3 packages still?? Maybe?? 826 packages!!! Geez.
<darthanubis> Snowhog: No, this was the same with 4.72
<darthanubis> there is nothing left to be upgraded at all
<Snowhog> Do you have experimental or other ppa repos?
<darthanubis> experiemental , this aint Debian
<darthanubis> just the kubuntu ppa for kde updates
<darthanubis> but that should not matter in the least
<darthanubis> nicotine should not want all of Ubuntu to install
<Snowhog> In my Software Sources > Updates tab, I have all checked except Pre-released updates.
<darthanubis> it wants some python stuff
<darthanubis> and suggests python-gnome, but that is all
<darthanubis> I have them all checked
<Snowhog> darthanubis: The Pre-released updates is what permitted you to upgrade to KDE 4.7.3, yes?
<darthanubis> making mine like yours
<darthanubis> Snowhog: no
<darthanubis> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa that does
<darthanubis> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-473
<Snowhog> darthanubis: ah.
<darthanubis> s  o  ooooooooo y
<darthanubis> uh
<darthanubis> I believe this requires a force install of some type
<darthanubis> this would be unnecessary if museekd did not crash randomly, and offered some support
<yofel> aguitel: running 'qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin org.kde.KWin.toggleCompositing' will do that if they're active
 * BluesKaj is back.
 * BluesKaj edits away messages
<c_smith> hey, how do I install a custom Plymouth theme I downloaded?
<c_smith> not via Super Boot Manager, that is.
<Snowhog> darthanubis: Did you figure out what was causing nicotine to want to pull in all those packages, or would it do that for any new package? I just finished upgrading to KDE 4.7.3 (no problems here) and did another simulated install of nicotine, with and without the --no-install-recommends, and nothing like what you showed would happen here.
<darthanubis> Snowhog: nicotine is the only thing that wants all those other apps
<darthanubis> I think it may have to do with i have synaptic installed, synaptic pulled in some gnome libs as well, not that many but maybe enough to make a differnece
<darthanubis> nope not that
<Snowhog> darthanubis: Might be possible. I don't use Synaptic anymore. I have Muon installed.
<darthanubis> yeah, muon
<Snowhog> darthanubis: Well, if it isn't Synaptic, then some installed package and one or more of the dependencies in nicotine must be heavily linked. Hmm.
<Snowhog> darthanubis: What do you get with an apt-cache showpkg nicotine?
<darthanubis> Snowhog: http://privatepaste.com/acbfc6ae68
<Snowhog> darthanubis: Well, that's exactly what I get here, so that's no help.
<aguitel> yofel, thanks
<jmichaelx> my impression is that oneiric is the buggiest kubuntu release in the last 2 years or so
<EvilResistance> jmichaelx:  Ubuntu and its deriviatives on Oneiric appear to be so
<EvilResistance> but there's always tons of bugs
<EvilResistance> (this is why i havent updated to it yet ;P)
<jmichaelx> EvilResistance: yes, there are always a ton of bugs. it would be nice if that were at least occasionally not the case
<EvilResistance> 'tis unavoidable unfortunately
<jmichaelx> i don't believe that at all
<jmichaelx> on the part of KDE, it is well known that there are issues with quality control
<jmichaelx> or even with comprehending fully what quality control is
<jmichaelx> i would have no answers to those problems, and realize that solutions may be hard to come by... but i would have a lot of questions
<jmichaelx> like the monthly SC releases
<EvilResistance> jmichaelx:  you mighit consider complaining on a forum site rather than here
<EvilResistance> the devs probably dont lurk here much
<jmichaelx> i had no fantasies that they did
<jmichaelx> and making these complaints on KDE-related forums is a regular thing
<jmichaelx> there needs to be some campaigning to pressure some of the devs, if there is going to be any procedural change
<sorin26> hi all!
<sorin26> How do I check if my xubuntu is up-to-date and to install updates if needed? Thanks!
<jmichaelx> sorin26: this is the kubuntu channel, so you might want to check out #xubuntu
<sorin26> I use kubuntu, sorry
<sorin26> :)
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<sorin26> I have KDE, and not gnome
<sorin26> 11.10
<jmichaelx> sorin26: well, depending how you go about it, it is basically the same no matter which desktop environment you are using
<jmichaelx> to update sources: sudo apt-get update
<sorin26> i had a few crashes and I hope that some new patches are up, and I don't know where to find the OS update center
<jmichaelx> then to install any available updates: sudo apt-get upgrade
<sorin26> thanks jmichaelx! :)
<jmichaelx> sorin26: there are GUI tools for keeping things up-to-date, but i am not familiar with them :-
<jmichaelx> :-(
<jmichaelx> sorin26: in the case of kernel updates, you will want: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sorin26> it seems that there are no new updates
<jmichaelx> how long has it been since you installed?
<sorin26> when I have crashes, I would like a window with send log with developers, without needing them to contact me, is that possible?
<aguitel> i am using nvidia driver (7300gs/ge) card with kde,but i cannot enable desktop effects
<jmichaelx> sorin26: well, kubuntu does have something like that
<jmichaelx> aguitel: have you installed the proprietary nvidia driver? you will most likely need to do that in order to enable desktop effects
<aguitel> jmichaelx, i do
<jmichaelx> aguitel: how did you install the drivers?
<aguitel> jmichaelx, hardware drivers itm
<jmichaelx> aguitel: what i am wondering is whether or not you downloaded the correct drivers for your card. your card will require legacy drivers
<sorin26> i have kubuntu with windows 7, if I will do kernel ugrades, will this break kubuntu or the grub loader?
<sorin26> I mean with the apt-get dist-upgrade
<jmichaelx> sorin26: no, it shouldn't... all of that is scripted, and should be handled automatically
<sorin26> ok, thanks!
<jmichaelx> yw
<aguitel> jmichaelx, i will check this ussue
<jmichaelx> aguitel: after the drivers are installed, you will probably also want to run nvidia-xconfig, with sudo.... and i cannot remember, but i think you may want to switch to another tty (ctl+alt-F3, for example), run 'sudo service kdm stop', THEN run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<aguitel> jmichaelx, ok
<jmichaelx> aguitel: it's not impossible that after that you will still need to tweak your xorg.conf a bit. if that is the case, you would have better luck consulting the forums... i am sure other have the same card, and have posted instructions in the ubuntu forums (if any tweaks are even necessary)
<aguitel> jmichaelx, thanks
<sorin26> good night!
<Belial`> anyone know when 4.7.3 is coming to the official repos?
<Belial`> another day or two?
<darthanubis> Belial`: offical as in what? It is already ready to be installed?
<darthanubis> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-473
<Belial`> darthanubis: yeah, i was just wondering how long it takes to get to the official repos. i have the ppa added but disabled, since it basically updates to 4.7.3 twice.
<darthanubis> it does not update twice, no, and the ppa is as official as it is going to get since official repos only get security updates.
<Belial`> darthanubis: when i used the ppa, it installed 4.7.3 and then when it got pushed to the official repos, as it states in that very website you linked, it updated again.
<Belial`> so i decided to leave the ppa disabled.
<darthanubis> Users of 11.10 can get it from the Kubuntu Updates PPA until the packages are available in the official repositories. <<<sorry
<darthanubis> my bad
<Belial`> it's all good
<darthanubis> but having the ppa disabled is your choice, I still don't see the point
<darthanubis> once it is added to the offical repos, it won't tell you to update again, since you'll BE updated
<Belial`> that's odd...i'm sorry, i meant 4.7.2 the first time.
<Belial`> i updated to 4.7.2 from the ppa and then when it was pushed to the official repos, it updated again because of how their packages were named and numbered.
<darthanubis> well, do that again, then when 4.73 is released to official comment out the ppa again
<darthanubis> but it will be a while before it get to the O.R. methinks
<Belial`> gotcha. i'll enable them.
<darthanubis> It is running great here
#kubuntu 2012-10-29
<xixor> linux... lol
<samuelG> I have a zip archive that contains a file with foreign characters in its name, and Ark, Xarchive, nor File Roller can extract that particular file... Is there ANY way to get it out of the archive?
<handheldCar> samuelG, you could try unzip.
<samuelG> alright, ill see if that works, thanks handheldCar
<handheldCar> You'll have to open Konsole and type 'unzip ' and then your zip archive.
<samuelG> Sweet, it worked! damn GUIs can't do anything right >_<
<samuelG> thanks a bunch handheldCar!
<handheldCar> you're welcome!
<xixor> GUIs... lol.
<xixor> anyone here using an SSD with linux?
<samuelG> I am, why xixor, are you having issues with it?
<xixor> no, I don't have one
<xixor> just wondering if you notice a big improvement with KDE
 * handheldCar doesn't really prefer one or the other (GUIs/CLIs).
<xixor> handheldCar: yeah, they both suck
<handheldCar> :D
<Preflex> I'm running it.  I didn't notice much improvement until I turned off the login splash.  Turns out plasma was firing up faster than the animation and it made me wait for it.
<xixor> cool, I didn't know the login splash was optional
<samuelG> Cool I'll have to disable the splash!
<xixor> how do you disable it?
<samuelG> idk, search in the settings dialog, thats where ill look
<xixor> yeah, System Settings->Workspace appearanc->Splash Screen, then select the "None" theme
<Preflex> xixor: SystemSettings -> Workspace Appearance -> Splash Screen   set to none
<OerHeks> Andy OS gets a boost with a SSD, not the transferspeed, but the 0 accestime gives performance
<OerHeks> -d
<samuelG> Yeah, I remember my windows booting up and to the desktop in 10-15
<samuelG> Thanks Preflex! they really bury some of those options... I was looking under Login Screen (LightDM)
<Preflex> KDE never met a setting it didn't like. (GNOME never met one that it did.)
 * handheldCar also disables splash screen.
<samuelG> I was on LXDE for 12.04, but its too new, not mature enough. otherwise, I really like it
<handheldCar> What I like about KDE is its functionality. Eye candy is just a bonus.
<samuelG> I sometimes wish to disable the eye candy :(
<samuelG> for instance, twice I've had a window get stuck underneath another window in the task bar... I would rather use a lighter panel if this one is going to randomly bug on me
<OerHeks> mouse to left corner, and the windows split
<Ox0000> Hi, I upgraded to kubuntu 12.10 from 12.04 yesterday. I had some problems with my graphics display and finally was able to roll-back to the legacy fglrx driver and everything was working fine untill my touchpad stopped responding to taps. The left-click button is working fine, but nothing happens when I tap the touchpad. Any ideas?
<handheldCar> samuelG, you probably can disable and configure about as much as you want, but not sure what you mean by window getting stuck.
<handheldCar> Ox0000, have you checked the system input settings and looked for a synaptics package?
<samuelG> each window appears in the task bar with an icon and its title in a box, right? Well one of the boxes representing a window was underneath a box for another window, and I couldn't click on it to bring it up.
<Ox0000> handheldCar: Yes, I have. Sounds like the system recognizes the my touchpad. Everything else is working with it except for tapping.
<handheldCar> samuelG, you might want to switch to the icon tasks anyway: little cashew on right → add widget, but that sounds like an unusual bug you had.
<[Relic]> any idea how long the upgrade to 12.10 takes?
<samuelG> I would guess as long as an install, but I don't trust upgrades- I copy my home folder and do a fresh install
<Ox0000> My touchpad suddenly stopped responding to taps after an upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04. Everything else (scrolling, moving, etc) works fine except for tap and double-tap. Any ideas?
<bob___> my touchpad also stopped. the external mouse is ok
<Ox0000> Mine was working fine for almost half a day until I rolled-back to fglrx legacy driver for my display and shortly after that the touchpad stopped responding to taps.
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> earlier in kde i got the function to set a transparency of a window..
<noaXess> any hint where to enable that again?
<almoxarife> noaXess: try right-click on the window and look for window properties
<noaXess> almoxarife: i know that.. but earlier it was in the window kontext menu under more actions.. without changing the window property
<almoxarife> don't know where it was earlier, sorry, i just know where to do it now
<noaXess> almoxarife: there are not window properties, only under more actions are special window/application settings
<almoxarife> noaXess: yes, special windows ........ blah blah
<noaXess> i already know that function... that does hold some special window settings.. so i need to go there if i don't need. it.. but earlier in kde, i think 4.8 there was a direct option in the kontext menu to set transparency eg. to 50%..
<noaXess> and reset it again.. with simple clicks
<hateball> noaXess: well you could always use something like alt+scrollwheel to change opacity
<noaXess> hateball: not really.. or do i need enable this?
<noaXess> hateball: found... window behavior / inner window, titlebar & frame settings ;) mouse wheel was not set
<almoxarife> noaXess: you were not asking about a particular window then, you want desktop apps to a certain opacity?
<hateball> noaXess: :)
<noaXess> almoxarife: no.. just the window under the mouse
<hateball> noaXess: it's much faster than a context menu, so hopefully that will be good enough for you
<noaXess> hateball: yes ;)...
<noaXess> thanks hateball
<ovidiu-florin_> hello, can anybody guide me on how can I set up Kmail to have separate inbox, sent, drafts folders for each identity?
<Guest16936> hi
<lordievader> Hey Guest16936, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin_> how can I set an outgoing smtp server for an specific identity in KMail?
<lordievader> Guest16936: Do you mind not pm'ing me?
<Guest16936> sorry
<lordievader> Guest16936: No worries, it's polite to ask first before you pm someone.
<Guest16936> right on
<Guest16936> Would anyone be willing to point me in the direction of a solid irc/ conky scripting guide?
<Guest16936> j blasphemy
<splatter> hallo?
<deus__> hello
<dead`process> hi
<deus__> any idea why my Kubuntu does not automatically update to winter time? Although I just have a default install, it apparently does not sync with a time server? Even my old windows system was capable of doing that (without me interfeering) :)
<lordievader> deus__: Under System Settings -> Date & Time, is Set date and time automatically checked?
<dead`process> Now there is no daylight saving time))
<deus__> lordievader: int the Date & Time menu: "Set date and time automatically" is checked, time server is: pool.ntp.org (default)
<deus__> dead`process: what do you mean? You cannot select daylight saving time in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> deus__: Perhaps that needs to be off, here that is not checked and it switched automatically to the right time.
<dead`process> in Russia canceled daylight saving winter))
<lordievader> dead`process: Is that so? That is quite interesting, may I ask why?
<deus__> lordievader: disabled it, applied changes, but the clock isnt updated. I noticed the same problem when I switch between time zones: Kubuntu always requires me to manually adjust time, even though it recognizes the time zone I'm in
<dead`process> government authorized decided to do so)))
<noaXess> someone uses Citrix ICAClient on kubuntu 12.10? need help, check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204312/citrix-receiver-on-ubuntu-12-10 aso forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074811 need help to get i work
<lordievader> deus__: Could you check if the ntp deamon is running? sudo service ntp status
<mat619> Hi there! I discovered an issue with my 12.04 LTS install: When I eject a usb thumbdrive, hdd or alike Dolphin claims that it can safely be removed now, but in fact it's still busy writing. If I execute "sync" manually, it continues to write for up to a minute before I can actually remove the drive without data loss!
<deus__> lordievader: ntp: unrecognized service
<mat619> Anyone else with this issue?
<lordievader> deus__: Ok well that might be just it: sudo apt-get install ntp
<deus__> lordievader: ok, installed it, now it correctly states: NTP server is running. When I return to the Date-and-time settings menu and reenable the "Set date and time automatically", I get a pop-up: Unable to contact time server pool.ntp.org
<deus__> lordievader: or any other of the listed time servers
<lordievader> deus__: Try another time server.
<lordievader> deus__: Is there a firewall or something running that blocks that connection?
<deus__> lordievader: I'm on my university's network. Perhaps they have some corporate firewall, but I suppose that NTP doesn't really require a very fancy connection type which requires special permissions?
<lordievader> deus__: No, I suppose not. Though it is strange it cannot connect to any of the ntp servers.
<deus__> lordievader: I can ping pool.ntp.org
<deus__> lordievader: hm, multiple people seem to report this as being a bug :(
<lordievader> deus__: That is too bad, then I guess the only thing you can do is wait for the bug-fix... I'm sorry.
<deus__> lordievader: np, thnx for your help. It seems to be related to the date-and-time script. Because, when I manually run sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org, it updates my time correctly
<lordievader> deus__: Ok, well perhaps under the hood the ntp deamon does its thing from now on.
<deus__> lordievader: lets hope so :) thnx
<lordievader> deus__: You're welcome.
<bios_> всем доброго времени суток) у меня экран тухнет при просмотре фильмов и т.д. приходится мышкой дёргать чтобы загорелся. кто знает как решить?
<lordievader> !ru | bios_
<ubottu> bios_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mat619> Anyone else having problems safely removing USB devices?
<mat619> Just tried to verify this once again, I can reproduce the said issue
<monkeyjuice> not sure what you mean remove usb devices and is this 12.10?
<mat619> monkeyjuice: No, LTS 12.04. I wrote more about it earlier, in a nutshell: I copy files no a usb thumbdrive or hdd, click the eject icon in Dolphin, and the notifier comes up saying I can safely remove the device. The bad thing is, that I in fact can't! If i execute "sync", it sometimes takes up to 1 minute to complete the writing still in progress
<mat619> Makes me pretty mad since I lost a huge backup image of a VM that I copied to a big thumbdrive and a usb hdd. took me quite some time redoing it...
<monkeyjuice> hmm so you have tryed differnt storage . not sure what you have but its early here someone will come on soon im sure...
<mat619> I really wonder if the eject routine in Dolphin does anything other than remove the device entry from its view.
<mat619> monkeyjuice: I can recreate this error endlessly on this machine, as long as the copied file is big enough.
<monkeyjuice> small files seem to work then?
<monkeyjuice> or you dont notice the slow copy speed maybe
<mat619> probably just because they are actually copied and sync'ed in time before I bend down to the PC and physically remove the device
<monkeyjuice> wondering what your cpu usage is like at this time
<mat619> when I copy something?
<monkeyjuice> ya
<mat619> pretty high sometimes. another anomaly I've noticed on this machine... doesn't happen always but I've seen it a few times - 90 to 100% load on one of the four cores my Xeon has. silly.
<mat619> why you asking?
<monkeyjuice> just trying to find some reason why its doing it ...
<mat619> well even if the CPU load would be the limiting factor (which I hardly doubt, this being a brand new Xeon workstation...) the system shouldn't claim that it's safe to remove the device, when in fact there's still in the middle of writing stuff.
<mat619> it should wait then until the writing is completed. no matter what, seems like a bug to me
<monkeyjuice> maybe search google for bug in dolphin , sorry i have to leave take the wife to work...
<mat619> monkeyjuice: already on it... thanks so far!
<akm> hi
<lordievader> Hey akm, how are you?
<akm> cool facing some issues with installation of snmp v3 can you help me dr ?
<lordievader> akm: I'm afraid not, perhaps someone else can tough.
<BluesKaj> hey all
<mamoun> Hi
<mamoun> Is this the support channel or is there another one for support questions only?
<BluesKaj> mamoun, you found the support channel
<mamoun> ok, I
<BluesKaj> this is where you ask
<mamoun> I have been trying to set the cpu frequency for my laptop using cpufrequtils
<mamoun> being a linux newbie, it turned out to be slightly confusing
<mamoun> Basically it's a very old laptop with a pentium M processor clocked at 1.7Ghz
<mamoun> When I use cpufreq-info in konsole, the cpu freq range is between 600 and 680, giving a very poor performance
<mamoun> I tried increasing the maximum limit using sudo cpufreq-set -u 1.7Ghz, but nothing changed when I redo cpufreq-info
<BluesKaj> mamoun, the defasult is usually "ondemand" and that works well for most situations, the "performance" setting might be best for you
<mamoun> The governer can be changed, I just tried setting it to performance and it did change
<BluesKaj> mamoun, speed also depends on RAM not just cpu
<mamoun> however, the policy remains that it's between 600mhz and 680mhz, and the current freq is 600mhz despite having the governer set to performance (shouldn't that keep freq at maxmium? I'm guessing from how things occured on my overclocked android phone)
<BluesKaj> How much memory ?
<mamoun> 1.5 Gb
<mamoun> I'm not really expecting great performance, but what I'm asking is whether I can get better performance If there is a way to force it to the maximum hardware limit, which is 1.7Ghz
<lordievader> mamoun: What does cpufreq-info say for hardware limits?
<mamoun> hardware limits: 600 MHz - 1.70 GHz
<lordievader> mamoun: What does "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz" give you after you have set the governor to performance?
<mamoun> cpu MHz         : 600.000
<lordievader> mamoun: And does it display the same after you have done cpufreq-set -f 1700000?
<mamoun> Yes
<gilles__> hi everybody
<lordievader> mamoun: Hmm, to be honest I'm out of ideas right now, you might want to try the forum (kubuntuforums.net / ubuntuforums.org)
<mamoun> ok, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> mamoun, sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g performance
<BluesKaj> mamoun, then to check , cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<mamoun> ok, done exactly that, still no change :(
<BluesKaj> mamoun, do you have another app like power management that could be overriding your settings
<mamoun> How can I make sure of that?
<BluesKaj> cpu power management that is
<mamoun> Well, I haven't installed anything beyond the ordinary, is there a way to check in the terminal?
<mamoun> oh, I did install laptop-mode-tools once, but I have uninstalled it
<BluesKaj> mamoun, there must be a lock on the cpu by spme other cpu management app ..that's all I can think of
<mamoun> Hmmmm, strangely though, kpowermanager seems to lack a lot of options that was there when I used kde before (version 4.3? I guess?)
<mat619> hey there, meanwhile anyone online who has an idea regarding my usb drive removal issue? I eject a thumbdrive/hdd that I've been writing on via dolphin's eject button, i get notified that it's safe to remove the drive. but if do that, I loose data, because it has in fact NOT finished writing. manually executing "sync" shows that it sometimes takes up to one more minute before it's actually safe to remove the drive.
<natman> I want to execute a certain script everytime i turn my computer off, how do i go about doing this in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> mat619, yes I noticed that as well , the notifier is not working correctly , but I haven't filed a bug
<hateball> mamoun: many manual settings have been removed in favor of automagic
<BluesKaj> mamoun, kpowermanager ? I don't have that in the repos
<lordievader> natman: http://shabirimam.wordpress.com/2009/03/10/adding-script-to-run-at-startup-or-shutdown/
<natman> lordievader: thanks
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Can't get telepathy to work ...
<Smurphy> Anyone has it running ???
<mamoun> hateball: I'm not familiar with that, automagic?
<mamoun> BluesKaj: sorry, I think it was named differentally, I mean it's the power manager for kde
<hateball> mamoun: I mean that things are supposed to "just work"
<mamoun> hateball: lol, I thought it was some sort of a module or something :D I see, ok
<hateball> mamoun: It was just a wordplay on automatic :)
<mamoun> KDE is impressive now (4.9) though in terms of GUI performance, it flies compared to windows on the same ancient machine, with all sort of eye candy turned on
<mamoun> This is one of the laptop that was in the "Vista capable" "scam", so it can't even run aero.
<mamoun> Windows 8 is even slower, giving that it doesn't even recognize the poor intel 915 graphics card, no hardware acceleration whatsoever.
<henshaw> kubuntu 12.10 live image: I log out and am presented with a password prompt (from lightdm) i think. how do i log in again?
<handheldCar> mamoun, Windows 8 is Windows 7 with an iOS gateway.
<mamoun> handheldCar: Pretty much, lol
<henshaw> I can 'su kubuntu' from a virtual terminal and get a new text login with a bloank password - so why doesn't the login screen work?
<caroline_> hello, i'm having this problem for a few months now, it may have started when i started using the kubuntu ppa backports repository (since 12.04, i'm now on kubuntu 12.10 with kde 4.9.2); when i'm connected to a wifi network, and i move my laptop so that the wifi spot gets out of reach, my whole plasma-desktop freezes (but i can still use my computer by switching windows with alt+tab) and it gets unfreezed if i turn off the wifi sw
<caroline_> i saved these "dmesg" right after the freeze a few days ago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314998/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314997/
<lordievader> henshaw: You could change the password for the live user and login with that.
<henshaw> lordievader: doesn't work. oddly, I only seem to have a password filed and no username field?
<henshaw> pressing enter or clicking the green arrow does nothing at all, doesn't even remove the password. clicking the "KDE Plasma Workspace" button only toggles bold text on and off
<lordievader> henshaw: Check what the username is, try finger or w.
<Fanfare> Hi @ all
<Fanfare> Q: Is it possible to have plasma-desktop, plasma-netbook & plasma-active side by side? Meaning beeing able to showcast all variants by easy switching between them?
<tsimpson> Fanfare: yes, you should be able to install the kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-netbook, and kubuntu-active packages on the same system and choose which to log into from the login manager
<henshaw> lordievader: yeah, it's definitely kubuntu (who confirms and i've got it logged in on all the virtual terminals).
<henshaw> the login screen looks like the userbar just with no users in the bar
<lordievader> henshaw: Hmm, it could be a bug.
<henshaw> lordievader: even changing the user face doesn't help
<lordievader> henshaw: My I ask why you do not install it to the disk?
<henshaw> because I just want to test something with a clean image. and you normally need to logout/login at least once after turning on kdebugdialog.
<olli> Hello everyone! I've got a rather unspecific enquiry. I just wonder wheter the last major update had been generally w/o problems, because I consider updating my productive system during the holiday break.
<henshaw> and it's one of the things the livecd should be for, really. trying out things in a vm with no fuss.
<henshaw> switching to "classic" login screen works
<Fanfare> Q: looking for a tool to send/receive SMS/calls while connected via internet stick...
<BluesKaj> olli, if you are in  a production environment then 12.04 LTS is probly the best OS atm , stable and well supported . Upgrading to 12.,10 won't provide many serious advantages over 12.04
<lordievader> henshaw: I'd say a virtualized install is beter for those things, since there is a difference between the live environment and the installed environment.
<henshaw> true. but I'm fairly sure I can answer most of my questions with the live image. I'll install it anyway so I can try out project neon but for now it's live images.
<olli> BluesKaj: thanks for the recommendation!
<BluesKaj> olli, np
<henshaw> I normally use fedora so I don't have a ubuntu account to file a bug
<L3top> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<henshaw> my point was that there's a lot of friction to filing a ubuntu bug when I'm not intending to use it for long
<L3top> friction? I fail to see it. You type that command... and walk away. I mean if you just can't be bothered... whatever... but dont blame the riggors of the process...
<henshaw> L3top: you mean I don't have to register to use ubuntu-bug?
<kubuntu> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Guest20898> soy nuevo en esto y en linux...
<Guest20898> hello???
<hateball> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> ok
<lordievader> !es| Guest20898
<ubottu> Guest20898: please see above
<lordievader> !es
<lordievader> ubottu: Stop being annoying.
<ubottu> lordievader: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest20898> not only English?
<newkubuntu> hi
<newkubuntu> how can i create desktop icons?
<Guest20898> someone speaks Spanish?
<hateball> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordievader> Guest20898: Yes this is an English channel if you want a spanish channel you need #ubuntu-es
<hateball> newkubuntu: do you mean to launch applications or such?
<Guest20898> wkubuntu: do you mean to launch applications or such?
<newkubuntu> hateball: like icons for "computer/places", trash, network, home directory etc
<henshaw> ubuntu-bug -> click "other" -> "What display problems do you observe?".
<Guest20898> anyway if you can help me, I have a Satellite M30X-166 laptop I've installed kubuntu and wifi not going
<Guest20898> nor trakpad if trakpad play the moves and then get stuck
<henshaw> and then it crashes
<henshaw> wow. this is the worst choose-your-own-adventure I have ever played
<henshaw> ubuntu-bug -> "Security-related problems" -> "Other problem" = "This is expected as the is no 'tty' allocted when running commands directly via ssh."
<henshaw> not trying to be rude. just that bugs you encounter when bug-hunting or bug-filing are a pretty annoying class of bug.
<henshaw> so yes, I do need a launchpad account
<alsitnetpc> hallo, here....
<henshaw> odd. 'tail -g .xsession-errors' doesn't follow the file. e.g. turn something on in kdebugdialog, do something to cause output and observe no new output from tail. but ll or open the file and the output is there as expected
<henshaw> s/tail -g/tail -f/
<henshaw> can anyone reproduce this?
<xgh>    hello !
<xgh> I an xgh
<Mailman> So I can't seem to adjust my screen brightness at all. The function buttons make a bar pop up that is supposedly the brightness level, but the actual brightness does not change. I'm on an Acer Aspire One running Kubuntu 12.04.
<lordievader> Mailman: What gfx card does that machine have? And have you installed the driver for it?
<Mailman> I;m not sure how to check that.
<lordievader> Mailman: In a terminal run: "lspci |grep VGA"
<BluesKaj> Mailman, sudo lshw -C video
<Mailman> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]
<BluesKaj> Mailman, look in kmenu>system>additional drivers for the recommended driver and if available , install it
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>system rather
<keithzg> Even though it's explicitly set to by default, and I have a user picture configured in the "Password & User Account" module, LightDM isn't showing my user pic on the login screen.
<keithzg>  Is this a known issue? I can't seem to find anything with a lazy google-ing.
<henshaw> keithzg: could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1059928 ? do you see any picture at all? I've seen no pictures at all on the livecd, but that's proabably a more drastic bug than the one linked or what you're seeing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059928 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm [Kubuntu) not displaying user thumbnail photos" [High,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> keithzg, yes it' is a known problem , I have the same issue
<keithzg> henshaw: aha, yeah that would seem to be the bug
<keithzg> BluesKaj: okay, definitely feel better that it isn't just me ;) Too bad the switch was made to LightDM with issues outstanding, but then again, if I didn't want anything to break I'd stick with an LTS ;)
<BluesKaj> keithzg, I'm testing 13.04 atm , but lightdm does show the photo I chose
<BluesKaj> so there is hope :)
<keithzg> BluesKaj: oh, so it's fixed in 13.04 you mean? Well as long as it's in Release+1 I can sit happy, haha
<keithzg> good to have things to look forward to.
<m1cha> hi I disabled wireless in kubuntu 12.10 and I can't re-enable it because system hangs in the moment where i click on the checkbox
<henshaw> but you see some picture, right? even if it's not the one you want
<keithzg> henshaw: yeah, it's just the default generic picture
<keithzg> henshaw: I haven't given LDAP users on this network pics yet, though; THAT will be interesting to see if it works even once the local-pics bit is fixed, haha
<BluesKaj> keithzg, well , not all the GCC stuff has come up the pipe /into the repos yet so , there is a chance of breakage in the near future
<keithzg> BluesKaj: oh, don't get me wrong, it's already ridiculous that I'm running 12.10 for my personal PC at a workplace where all the servers are, at best, upgraded to 12.04; I'm not going to hop on the 13.04 train anytime soon, heh
<Mailman> Okay, installing the drivers worked. Thanks.
<keithzg> just nice to know that issues have the potential to be resolved with upstream
<henshaw> repeated question from earlier: does 'tail -f .xsession-errors' actually follow the file as it grows for anyone? it doesn't seem to on the livecd.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, no I wasn't suggesting 13.04 at all . merely pointing out there's hope :)
<BluesKaj> my 12.10 issue with lightdm is still not fixed , even with official release out
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Fair enough :) And I see on that bug report that our intrepid apachelogger is on the case, so I have faith!
<BluesKaj> keithzg, yup
<keithzg> You mean this issue, or another issue?  I also have the issue with LightDM that when I log out, err, X dies entirely. But restarting the lightdm service *usually* solves that.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, I still don't get the change from kdm tho , it's just a greeter after all
<keithzg> BluesKaj, I can imagine it'd help keep the delta between Ubuntu and Kubuntu to a reasonable minimum, to help people who have both desktops installed.
<keithzg> It makes sense to standardize on a DM that can run all desktops equally
<BluesKaj> keithzg, that's going to be more difficult now that kubuntu has been taken over by a separate entity
<keithzg> BluesKaj all the more reason to do what one can to keep/add integration
<keithzg> Don't get me wrong, I really think that LightDM was plunked in too soon, at least from my experience with it so far. But I definitely can agree with the choice in principle.
<Smurphy> If lightDM is capable of handling the finger-scanners, it's OK ...
<myounis> Hi is anyone there?
<BluesKaj> nope :)
<BluesKaj> myounis, what's your question ?
<myounis> I'm struck in a very annoying situation..
<myounis> I just changed a little setting in my desktop effects and my computer has become slower than snail..
<myounis> I then restored the previous setting but it didn't work.. then I restored the default setting, still it didn't work.
<myounis> what' should I do??
<FloodBotK1> myounis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myounis> can  you help me with it BluesKaj?
<lordievader> myounis: What "little thing" did you change?
<myounis> lordievader, I changed the desktop switcher from slide to cube
<lordievader> myounis: Did you disable the cube plugin?
<myounis> How to do that??
<myounis> lordievader, How to do that??
<lordievader> myounis: System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Window Management -> Desktop Cube
<myounis> lordievader, okay.. thanks I'll just check it..
<BluesKaj> lordievader, changing the switchwer from cube to slide shouldn't make things slower , it's actaully a lesser effect
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is the other way around.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: He changed it from slide to cube.
<BluesKaj> well, it doesn't seem so here
<BluesKaj> yeah he changed it back
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes but usually that leaves the plugin on, and perhaps that is creating trouble.
<xixor> could he have changed the render possibly?  From raster to native or something
<xixor> I like how you can't be taken seriously as a linux WM without some kind of rotating cube
<myounis> lordievader, I did that but it didn't change anything.. I went to the Destop cube and unchecked it. applied the settings but the system is still slow..
<lordievader> myounis: What do you have for Compositing type, its under the Advanced tab.
<BluesKaj> myounis, check the rendering on the advanced tab, native or raster on the Qt graophics system
<BluesKaj> ?
<myounis> lordievader, It's OpenGL
<lordievader> myounis: Does switching it to Xraster make your pc faster?
<BluesKaj> my what about the Qt graphics , right below that
<BluesKaj> myounis^
<myounis> BluesKaj I can't find anything  like that in advance tab
<myounis> sorry for later replying.. my system has become reallyy slow..
<myounis> lordievader, I'l just check it..
<BluesKaj> myounis, there's no button with native or raster ?
<myounis> BluesKaj No.. ther is nothing like that..
<BluesKaj> ok
<myounis> lordievader, I changed it to Xrester.. and pc is a little faster now.. but not as fast as it was earlier..
<lordievader> myounis: After you've changed the setting did you ever reboot?
<myounis> lordievader, which settings.. the first time I changed them or now? I did reboot couple of times when I changed the setting first time. it was yesterday.
<lordievader> myounis: Ok that was what I wanted to know.
<myounis> lordievader, but this setting has totally messed up the graphics ov kickoff app launcher..
<lordievader> myounis: Could you open the system monitor to see if there is something taking 100% cpu?
<lordievader> myounis: Oh, you can put it back, was a test to see how your videocard was doing.
<lordievader> myounis: Back to OpenGL I mean.
<myounis> I checked the system monitor.. nothings is taking 100% cpu.. it's fluctuating.. ranging fomr 8 to 100%..
<myounis> lordievader, I didn't understand what you said in later messages.. SHould I change it back to OpenGL?
<myounis> lordievader, Wow.. It's pretty good now.. I just changed it back to OpenGL.. and it's faster and graphics are also good..
<lordievader> myounis: Hmm, ok, euhh great?
<myounis> lordievader and BluesKaj thanks a lot..  This problem was really annoying me.. Thank you..
<BluesKaj> myounis, always use OpenGL
<lordievader> Unless your video-card driver is failing.
<myounis> Aah.. Okay.. If you guys have a little time, can I know the difference between the two? And if you understood the problem, what actually slowed down my system.. Because I face the problem when I was using Linuxmint too. And I had to more from KDE to XFCE..
<lordievader> myounis: OpenGL is rendered on your videocard, in Xrender your CPU does the work. I do not know why it got a speed up from changing OpenGL->Xraster->OpenGL...
<BluesKaj> myounis, do you have a separate pci graphics card installed ?
<myounis> lordievader it got speed up when I changed from OpenGL->xrester. then it retained the speed when I changed from xraster->opengl
<myounis> BluesKaj, no, I don't think so.. I have an old Dell Optiplex GX-280.. and almost everything inside is just built-in..
<dabauer> I got a video from a candlestick site. How do I play it????
<genii-around> dabauer: What is the file extension?
<dabauer> .wmv\
<dabauer> .wmv not with \
<joachim> hallo leute
<genii-around> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii-around> dabauer: Generally installing kubuntu-restricted-extras should do it
<keithzg> In general, VLC and XBMC will play anything you can throw at them. That'd be the lazy way.
<Euroman> Hi Kubuntu
<dniMretsaM_away> hi Euroman
<lordievader> Hey Euroman how are you?
<Euroman> ah good to see some living sould here
<Euroman> sould = souls
<m1cha> hey
<m1cha> most people seems to be busy
<m1cha> :P
<lordievader> Dingen in init.d moeten altijd met root worden gedraaid...
<lordievader> Sorry wrong window.
<Euroman> Which version of KDE are you all running
<Euroman> lol that should go in some Dutch channel I guess
<lordievader> Euroman: I am, I'm running 4.9.2 in both 12.04 and 12.10.
<dniMretsaM> I'm on 4.9.2 as well. Kubuntu 12.10 and openSUSE 12.2.6
<Euroman> lordievader: I have upgraded a few days ago to 12.10 but the backporting approach does go well with Kubuntu as I've experienced with 4.7.x
<genii-around> <- 4.9.2, 13.04 Development Version, Qt 4.8.3
<m1cha> I have 4.9.2 on kubuntu 12.10
<Euroman> dniMretsaM: how do they compare? I have never used any non-debian Linux
<m1cha> kubuntu is debian :)
<m1cha> just another GUI
<dniMretsaM> Euroman: I actually get some better performance in openSUSE than Quantal.
<Euroman> Are they running on the same machine?
<dniMretsaM> I'm brand new to RPM-based systems, so a bit of a learning curve. had to add a repo to get 4.9 as well
<dniMretsaM> yeah, they are
<Euroman> That's interesting to read. Not that I will switch but still.
<dniMretsaM> yeah, I doubt I'll switch completely either. but it is very nice
<dniMretsaM> I had heard that openSUSE is the best KDE distro, so I decided to give it a try
<Euroman> Are all the same packages available that *buntu has?
<dniMretsaM> not in the basic repos. But the community has a great list of repos to add to get the software that you need
<BluesKaj> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dniMretsaM> oops, sorry
<Euroman> my bad, I started the discussion ;)
<BluesKaj> Euroman, please speak english not ghetto
<dniMretsaM> BluesKaj: what "ghetto" lingo did he use?
<tsimpson> dniMretsaM: I'd say BluesKaj was referring to "my bad"
<BluesKaj> dniMretsaM, let's go to #kubuntu-offtopic to continue this
<dniMretsaM> ok, will do.
<Euroman> Sorry didn't know that was ghetto... well I will say no more off-topic stuff here from now on ;)
<BluesKaj> I know everyone wants to be "cool" and all that . it's too bad that it's at the expense of proper grammar
<Cymew> I have used the "Switch User" alternative from the start menue, and logged in again as a new user with a new session. For some very odd reason, as that user I have to start both plasma and kwin manually after getting past KDM. X starts, but nothing more. Any hints on how to debug that behaviour?
<henshaw> I think the prescriptivism vs descriptivism war is over, dude.
<genii-around> Cymew: Possibly you don't have a default X session type. What is result of: sudo update-alternatives --list x-window-manager    ?
<genii-around> Cymew: If kde or startkde is in the list, then sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager    and choose it
<Cymew> I take it that is to be run in the session where plasma et al is not starting? Just a sec.
<genii-around> Yes, different terminal. The chouce should actually be kwin , i just checked it on my system here
<Cymew> hmm it only shows kwin, actually.
<Cymew> I wonder why kwin don't start then
<genii-around> Cymew: Are all the files in that second users home directory belonging to them?
<Cymew> yes
<Cymew> Is there any documentation somewhere what steps are actually starting the KDE desktop environment, i.e. plasma & kwin and kinit and friends? I guess the code will show how they interconnect, but for those of us who don't read C++?
<keithzg> Cymew: no idea about the documentation, but you could try installing Openbox. I say that because, once installed, Openbox gives you a session option for KDE with Openbox as the WM rather than KWin. That might help you debugging/testing your issue.
<Cymew> Not sure I know where to go from that state either, but thanks for the suggestions! Any way to poke the problem for a new angle is helpful.
<henshaw> Cymew: if you post the .xsession-errors from a bad login to a pastebin (and link it here) someone might be able to spot the problem
<Cymew> kglobalaccel(2155) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Ctrl+Alt+V" for "klipper" : "show_klipper_popup"
<Cymew> that seems to be th eonly thing in the error file, oddly enough
<henshaw> the whole thing
<henshaw> oh
<Cymew> I could try to kill all sessions and restart to make sure there's not anything hidden among those lines, I guess.
<Cymew> I'm really mystified by these problems, as you can guess.
<Cymew> Now I'm almost falling alseep, so that has to wait until tomorrow, though.
<Cymew> Many thanks to all who have chimed in, it has been most helpful and maybe it will give me some new angle to address this issue. Thanks!
<sekisushai> hi
<monkeyjuice> Hi
<sekisushai> i would like to install a paquet without the dependancies
<lordievader> Hey sekisushai, monkeyjuice
<sekisushai> indeed i've compiled by myself the dependancies, and i don't want those in the repo
<sekisushai> so how should i proceed
<sekisushai> any idea
<sekisushai> it's something like dkpg --force install maybe but i'm not sure
<Quintasan> sekisushai: sudo dpkg --force-install <deb package> but I don't really recommend doing that
<solidsnake> ola
<Fanfare> Help, my default logout dialog is gone. instead i get the logout dialog from plasma-active (i think)
<mr-rich> anyone here get Skype working with Telepathy?
#kubuntu 2012-10-30
<simplew> mr-rich: havent tried, but i think would be better for just use skype
<mr-rich> simplew: Telepathy requires Skype to be installed ...
<mr-rich> simplew: How do I restart the Telepathy service?
<simplew> mr-rich: so why you dont simply run skype?
<simplew> mr-rich: ps aux|grep telepathy then kill the apps that apepar
<bobby_> I'm having a problem with flash
<mr-rich> simplew: I do ... Skype doesn't do spell checking on the fly, telepathy ..
<bobby_> i install it again and again and it doesn't work
<bobby_> with firefox
<bobby_> anyone?
<bobby_> it was working fine before
<bobby_> but then i installed updates
<bobby_> now its no good
<svspl> adobe-flashplugin?
<bobby_> yes
<simplew> bobby_: what dpkg -l|grep -i flash   shows?
<bobby_> tell me what to do
<simplew> bobby_: i asked to show that output
<simplew> mr-rich: for hat i see when adding a skype assount in ktp it simply runs skype
<zacarias> Hi. Does someone know if there is an official google support channel somewhere?
<SIR_Taco> zacarias: for what exactly?
<OerHeks> there is an unofficial channel here on freenode.
<zacarias> SIR_Taco: For asking if there is a way of deleting all Google contacts groups at once (my wife's account is permnanently creating empty groups, each time it syncs with Android, I think)
<SIR_Taco> zacarias: in the context of?
<zacarias> SIR_Taco: well, I think I explained before: I would like to delete the hundreds of contact groups google created for me (actually, for my wife), when auto-syncing with Android (lots of empty-groups with the same name). That's why I wanted to find a Google support IRC channel.
<SIR_Taco> zacarias: so on an Android phone the?
<SIR_Taco> *then
<xixor> ... android, lol
<Shaan7> zacarias: I wonder if there even is such a channel. You're best asking on some android forum
<SIR_Taco> zacarias: possibly try #android channel?
<xixor> yo, so, I try to run bleachbit, which I think is a gtk app, with kdesudo, and I get Could Not Open X Display.  Anyone have any ideas?  Cheers
<SIR_Taco> ... bleachbit, lol
<xixor> lol
<xixor> I just wanted to try it out
<xixor> hm..... things like, kdesudo muon, don't work also
<xixor> meh, I just use xhost + for now, then xhost -
<xixor> wow, bleachbit cleared up quite a bit o space
<SIR_Taco> xixor: you don't need to use kdesudo for muon
<xixor> I know, I was just using it as an example to show that kdesudo muon itself wasn't working
<xixor> er, that launching any X app, kde, or otherwise, with kdesudo wasn't working right, there is something up with my sudoers Xauthority perhaps, I dunno
<xixor> well, good night gents, later
<inocentpc> is anyone here a developer?
<inocentpc> I'm not going to bore you with stupid questions. Just want to talk with a developer for a min. honest!
<inocentpc> when would be a good time to get on IRC to meet a developer?
<inocentpc> so far, no answer
<inocentpc> is there a 1-800 number to talk to a developer?
<inocentpc> so why was this IRC channel created if I cannot get in touch with a developer?
<inocentpc> I guess I quit. thanks but no thanks for your lack of replies.
<bazhang> inocentpc, why do you need to speak to a developer. just ask your support question here
<ahmet> TÜrk varmı
<Ahox_> Hi, I have some problemsn with openvpn - when using it through the networkmanager libcrypto keeps crashing - any idea why?
<Ahox_> I put up the relevant syslog at http://paste.kde.org/585380/ .
<altecnologic> Good morning, I need to get only the URL you type in the squid
<DoNotKNowCarlie> Hi. I just upgraded my packages on 12.04 and rebooted, now I'm getting blank screen. it's an i7-2600 machine.
<DoNotKNowCarlie> I added nomodset to the boot options but then the resolution is fixed to 640x480
<yud1z> good evening everyone
<bazhang> DoNotKNowCarlie, in  kubuntu? ubuntu? you are posting to both channels.
<DoNotKNowCarlie> bazhang: kubuntu but I guess it's X/driver problem so what's the difference
<bazhang> DoNotKNowCarlie, its the same helpers in both channels...
<DoNotKNowCarlie> oh I see..anyway I'm stuck and a little bit in panic
<bazhang> whats the card
<DoNotKNowCarlie> no card, it's the on CPU  GPU . I don't know how they call it
<bazhang> the video card
<DoNotKNowCarlie> i7-2600 , the machine has no "card" it's on bord, lspci shows  intel core integrated graphics controller
<DoNotKNowCarlie> so it's intel
<bazhang> DoNotKNowCarlie, would you mind paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci
<DoNotKNowCarlie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317751/
<bazhang> DoNotKNowCarlie, this is not an optimus? only the intel?
<DoNotKNowCarlie> bazhang: optimus ? there is only one hdmi port on the back of the machine
<DoNotKNowCarlie> bazhang: there is no other card. and the screen is attached with a small  hdmi to vga converter
<torbjorn> how do you actually apply the network changes to set in network manager?
<bazhang> the converter might be the issue
<torbjorn> I set some ip addresses and some routes, but nothing happened
<bazhang> there is a PPA you could try though: http://islandlinux.org/howto/update-intel-video-driver-latest-version-ubuntu   DoNotKNowCarlie
<DoNotKNowCarlie> bazhang: but it worked fine until the last apt-get upgrade
<DoNotKNowCarlie> bazhang: anyway, now that I booted with nomodset, X starts normally but at 640x480 . how can I change that?
<marcellus_> hi. I am running Kubuntu 12.04 with Kernel 3.6 and Muon shows me to upgrade the Kernel to a lower one. Should I ignore it or just install it anyway? I know the Kernel 3.6 will be still running...
<simplew> in 12.10 running "kdesudo dolphin" does allow to run other KDE applications from it? does kwrite runs when double clicking in a text file from dolphin root?
<lordievader> simplew: Yes if you open a file from dolphin, when dolphin runs under root, kwrite will also run under the root user.
<simplew> lordievader: did you tried it? because here DOES NOT run
<lordievader> simplew: I didn't try it with Kwrite, but I know Kate will open under root if you use dolphin under root. Else you can always open Kwrite under root with kdesudo kwrite.
<simplew> lordievader: so you have n
<simplew> lordievader: so you have NOT tried
<simplew> lordievader: i know what i can do, im trying to report an existing problem
<simplew> another problem, runing kuser to add a new user does add to sudoers, thus when entering in a session with new user and running for example "kdesudo dolphin" will report that the users does NOT belong to sudoers
<lordievader> simplew: Ofcourse not, you do not want to give a user root, not even temporary.
<lordievader> simplew: I have just tested your problem, kwrite is running as root.
<simplew> lordievader: so i do NOT see an option allowing to set the new user as an administrator, and that should exist like it happens in GNOME
<simplew> lordievader: are you running 12.10
<lordievader> simplew: 12.04
<simplew> lordievader: aH!
<lordievader> simplew: System Settings -> User Management
<simplew> lordievader: thats a gnome tool!
<simplew> lordievader: and that entry does not appear when running KDE
<tsimpson> simplew: it's a KDE tool, I see it in front of me now
<simplew> tsimpson: show me a screenshot, if its a kde tool it should be kuser and that i dont believe it is
<lordievader> simplew: On my 12.10 install kwrite also runs under root.
<simplew> lordievader: im trying to understand what triggers this problem
<simplew> lordievader: because im not simply inventing this
<simplew> tsimpson: System Settings -> User Management  its not a KDE tool
<lordievader> simplew: Does the terminal throw you an error when you run something with kdesudo?
<simplew> no
<lordievader> simplew: Also how do you check under which user kwrite is running?
<simplew> lordievader: of course
<simplew> i said root
<tsimpson> simplew: yes, it is: http://ubuntuone.com/52y3Qtq13bydJQr3Rft5gD
<simplew> even if u do "su -" it will hapens the same issue
<tsimpson> see the "KDE Control Module" titles
<tsimpson> I don't have Gnome installed, so it's certainly not a Gnome tool
<simplew> tsimpson: yes it is, ubuntu install certain tools by default that are gnome
<lordievader> simplew: Perhaps I'm failing to understand you. What is exactly your problem with kdesudo?
<simplew> tsimpson: seams you dont know how to distinguish its difference
<tsimpson> simplew: please do enlighten me
<simplew> lordievader: i didnot said was specificially with kdesudo, read this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309233
<ubottu> KDE bug 309233 in general "unable to run kde applications from dolphin as root" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<edgy> Hi, where does klipper stores it's history?
<simplew> tsimpson: i dont have time for that, i know your trying to help,but im far from being a newbie user
<tsimpson> simplew: it's odd you say that, because "kcmshell4 userconfig" launches that, and that's not a gnome tool
<lordievader> simplew: I'm still not clear, does kwrite run at all or does kwrite run as a normal user?
<simplew> tsimpson: i dont have such module running
<simplew> lordievader: as regular user all runs as expected
<tsimpson> that's what launches when you go to System Setting -> User Management
<simplew> tsimpson: so what package instlal that
<lordievader> simplew: How does that answer my question?
<tsimpson> simplew: userconfig
<simplew> tsimpson: thats a tool i never saw in all years i run kde, but indeed shows some things not available in kuser
<tsimpson> it's part of the default install
<simplew> tsimpson: i did installed ubuntu and then isntalled kde packages
<tsimpson> well it comes with kubuntu-desktop
<simplew> tsimpson: im now installed the meta package kde-full that will trigger to install all kde packages
<simplew> lordievader: i think it does
<tsimpson> simplew: you should get kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-full to get the default packages
<tsimpson> it won't be in kde-full
<lordievader> simplew: Start it from a root dolphin session, and run in a terminal "ps aux|grep kwrite" that will tell you under what user kwrite runs.
<simplew> tsimpson: kde-full triggers to install all kde packages
<lordievader> tsimpson: Isn't it part of the KDE software compilation?
<tsimpson> but not all Kubuntu default packages
<simplew> tsimpson: already told ya im not a newbie, i know exactly what i do
<tsimpson> lordievader: no, it's a Kubuntu project
<lordievader> tsimpson: Didn't know that, good to know, thank you :)
<tsimpson> simplew: still doesn't mean you'll get userconfig from kde-full
<simplew> tsimpson: still this tool does not run with kdesudo, to do so i need to run: kdesudo `kcmshell4 userconfig` and still does not appear allowing to modify admin users
<simplew> but thats not the main issue, the issue is that dolphin as root is not allowing to run kde apps
<simplew> and in dolphin root i can run non kde apps like gedit, strange isnt it....
<tsimpson> kdesudo `kcmshell4 userconfig`?
<simplew> tsimpson: unbelievable, "kcmshell4 userconfig" it only allow to modify admin users if only running it with sudo, thats shows thats a tool very well developed...
<tsimpson> simplew: running "kdesudo kcmshell4 userconfig" allows me to modify system users just fine
<simplew> tsimpson: kdesudo kcmshell4 userconfig  does not run
<tsimpson> it does here
<lordievader> simplew: I have a feeling something is very funky about your system, the userconfig allows me to edit admin users, no problem.
<simplew> this is going even better...
<simplew> lol
<simplew> the only thing i did in /etc/sudoers was to set it to NOPASSWD
<simplew> to stop to allways prompting the user pass
<tsimpson> I have NOPASSWD in my sudoers too, it's not an issue
<simplew> of course its not
<simplew> i was simply saying that was nothing funky in my system, its all default
<simplew> so something is causing all this mess in KDE/su
<simplew> i think it will be better to simply get kubuntu iso and do a clean isntall...
<tsimpson> first you should try installing the kubuntu-desktop package, see if the problem persists
<simplew> does the kubuntu install allow to install in encrypted LVM partitions? ot its the same as in ubuntu install?
<tsimpson> it would be the same as ubuntu, they use the same backend for installation
<simplew> i really dont get how ubuntu still continues using such an installer that does not allow to install encrypted where the other main distros have it, im referring to OpenSuse, Mageia, Fedora...
<simplew> well lordievader and tsimpson thanks for the support
<lordievader> simplew: No problem.
<simplew> who maintains kde-full package?
<simplew> the only thing i can see in the package info is Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<simplew> but this way we cant know which packager is
<tsimpson> simplew: the Kubuntu Developers team manages it, not a single person
<simplew> tsimpson: certainly theres a guy who maintains and not the all team
<simplew> tsimpson: like it uses to happen in all distros
<tsimpson> the entire point of a team is that there is no one single person responsible for everything
<tsimpson> the "bus problem" does not apply
<yofel> simplew: as you can see in the changelog, various people contribute to that
<tsimpson> the bus problem: only one person does X in a project, that person crosses the road and gets hit by a bus, now no one does X
<yofel> simplew: as for kde-full though: that package is mostly just taken from debian, it's not changed much in kubuntu
<simplew> tsimpson: for exmaple in mageia when you query a package it uses to show the packager, for example in Mandriva when quering a KDE package it shows mandriva kde team, and that doesnt mean its a team that meanages all packages, there are packages maintained specific packages
<tsimpson> there aren't specific maintainers for specific packages, just the person who happens to make a change or upload the package
<simplew> yofel: still didnt look to changelog, im quiet new to debian packaging/quering tools, im used to rpm, but this http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/packaging.html is helping me muc
<yofel> simplew: there's 'apt-get changelog <package>' or you can open /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz
<yofel> latter only if the package is installed
<simplew> so anyone who belongs to kubuntu packaging team can do changes without asking anything?
<yofel> yes
<simplew> weird...
<simplew> at least for me is, im used to see speciffic packagers, and when one wants to do a change first speaks with the packager in question, thus preventing any conflicts
<yofel> here we trust people to not do stupid things - or to ask if they're not sure about what they're doing
<tsimpson> the packages are maintained in bzr branches on launchapd, so it's collaborative but still accountable
<yofel> and the changelog says who did something
<simplew> tsimpson: having a changelog doesnt prevent conflicts from happen
<yofel> as tsimpson said there are bzr branches too, and those usually do prevent that
<simplew> yofel: but if it has worked so far its because its also a good way i believe :)
<tsimpson> bzr is a distributed VSC, and having it on LP keeps it centralized
<yofel> if someone doesn't use them then he did something wrong
<simplew> yofel: im not familiar with bzr and launchpad...
<simplew> by the way whats the steps to become a packager?
<tsimpson> you join #kubuntu-devel and say you'd like to help
<simplew> tsimpson: isnt there some wiki explaining the steps?
<tsimpson> probably, but I don't know it off-hand
<yofel> simplew: there is the packaging guide, but it then depends on the team how you procede after that - for kubuntu do as tsimpson said
<simplew> yofel: yes i have joined devel channel :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xixor> sup
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> hey xixor, lordievader ..doing fine thanks , and you?
<xixor> ooh, not bad
<xixor> not digging the weather
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Doing good too :)
<BluesKaj> snow there, xixor ?
<BluesKaj> just rain and wind here
<mamoun> Hi, How can I install a source package from kde-look?
<mamoun> I'm a casual linux user, and I have no idea how to compile this package as it was said when I tried to google for answer
<mamoun> The package is a begeneric kwin effect package
<BluesKaj> mamoun, is it a theme?
<mamoun> BluesKaj: No, it's a kwin plugin/effect
<frederick> hi, nepomuk consume so much ram
<BluesKaj> frederick, if you don't need nepomuk , turn it off in systemsettings>desktop search
<xixor> Neopomuk shouldn't consume that much ram though, right?
<xixor> isn't it set at 50mb by default?
<frederick> BluesKaj, thank if i do it, but should be best eficient
<BluesKaj> xixor, it does because it's linked to akonadi
<xixor> oic
<xixor> I've never understood what akonadi did
<BluesKaj> !akonadi
<BluesKaj> no factoid
<xixor> :(
<xixor> I've never even figured out how to use desktop search in KDE
<xixor> so I just disabled it all
<BluesKaj> akonadi is the dtabase server for kmail, kontact and the PIM package
<xixor> lol, kmail
<BluesKaj> xixor, most home users don't need it unless they need to save thousands of emails and conatacts etc
<xixor> I tried to use kmail... I have zero faith in it.  Having it randomly send replies to work emails with my personal account was unacceptable
<BluesKaj> uhm , no kidding
<BluesKaj> I tried kmail , but it just segfaults after a few days
<BluesKaj> thunderbird does what I need just fine
<yuri__> can anyone here help me?
<BluesKaj> yuri__, depends on your issue , just ask your question
<yuri__> cool
<yuri__> im trying to install kubuntu to my friend's computer
<spawn57> yuri__: cool
<yuri__> but unlike my pc, when i go to the installation there is no option to choose how much % of the hard disk the kubuntu will use
<yuri__> in other words, my friend has only 2 partitions
<yuri__> which is c: obviously and his disk
<lordievader> yuri__: If you are confident you can do a manual partitioning.
<yuri__> how can i Install kubuntu to only lets say 20 gb of that hard drive
<yuri__> and if I am not?
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<yuri__> and whats the downside on manual partitioning?
<yuri__> in order to manual partition ill need to take some space of c:/ which means formatting it?
<lordievader> yuri__: It is slightly more complicated, but you get a more flexible install. The automatic doesn't make a seperate /home partition.
<BluesKaj> no formatting , just resizing
<lordievader> yuri__: What BluesKaj says.
<yuri__> just resizing?
<yuri__> hmmm
<spawn57> yeah resize it only, format deletes data.
<yuri__> yeah i know, but i thought that in order to change the partition sizes, it will have to format
<spawn57> and you only format the _new_ partition that you make, not your existing partition
<yuri__> ok
<yuri__> so i just go to manual partition, take some space out for kubuntu
<yuri__> then install it there?
<lordievader> yuri__: You create 3 partitions in the 20gb, one that mounts to /, one that mounts to /home and a swap partition.
<yuri__> when i installed kubuntu in to my pc, i just had to drag my mouse and decide how much gb to give up for kubuntu, why isnt it the same with my friends pc?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, is it necessary to defrag windows before resizing anymore
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No idea.
<yuri__> <lordievader> - that is too complicated for me, i think ill have to find a diffrent approach
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I think not, never did that before resizing ntfs partitions.
<BluesKaj> yuri__, you don't need to have 3 partitions altho it's more efficient for data preservation if you have root partition known as / for the OS and /home partition for your data, and of course a swap partition
<yuri__> I see, thanks for the help guys
<lordievader> Then again swap is also debatable if it is necessary.
<lordievader> If you have enough RAM and do not care for a /home partition you can make do with just one partition.
<BluesKaj> or swap file could be made later , they work pretty well too
<Kvakz> Is Pulse Audio good at syncing multiroom audio (multiple computers / network sinks)?
<xixor> BluesKaj: I need more ram.  16Gb is not enough
<BluesKaj> xixor, heh
<xixor> I've been eyeing a new system for a while... the i7-3770k looks tempting, but only 32Gb of ram... not sure if it is worth upgrading.  The LGA2011 3820 or 3930 look good, but a bit expensive, but can handle 64Gb
<BluesKaj> Kvakz, what are you using to stream the audio , or do you mean network access to the audio on one pc
<BluesKaj> xixor, that's a ridiculoius overkill of RAM , unless you have tens of apps all running simultaneously
<BluesKaj> unless it's a multi networked server
<HorusHorrendus> hi ... some days ago I got an google alert and found this: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+build/3933565
<HorusHorrendus> I'm really bad at deciphering what happened wrong ... anyone can help me?
<BluesKaj> why the URL ,whynot just tell us what your issue is, HorusHorrendus
<HorusHorrendus> BluesKaj: why the build failed
<HorusHorrendus> but it seems I already found the diff: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/121418774/libmygpo-qt_1.0.6-0ubuntu1_1.0.6-0ubuntu1.1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1.diff.gz
<tsimpson> the build failed because of the error in the buildlog
<HorusHorrendus> diff between working version and version that failed to build ... anything I can do here as maintainer
<HorusHorrendus> or just a packaging error
<xixor> BluesKaj: Nah, I write some high performance scientific computing algorithms that will take as much ram as you have
<HorusHorrendus> (maintainer of the lib, not of the package)
<Kvakz> BluesKaj: I was thinking about sticking a small computer to active speakers, run linux and pulseaudio on them, and have them serve as "wireless speakers". Syncing audio between then (from one source) would be greate, for playing the same music in multiple rooms.
<xixor> BluesKaj: So you combine that, with a few VMs, and throw some KDE bloat on top, and the amount of ram needed is quite large
<HorusHorrendus> tsimpson: yeah reading that build log isn't easy, just says sth about symbols file and so on
<tsimpson> HorusHorrendus: it's sating that debian/libmygpo-qt1.symbols is out of date, so it's a packaging issue
<Steve132> I'm trying to add a skype account to telepathy....I installed and configured skype, then installed pidgin-skype package, then added my skype account in telepathy
<Steve132> my skype is logged in
<Steve132> and it automatically starts skype when it loads
<Steve132> but telepathy just says "Connecting..." forever on the account manager page
<Steve132> and skype never recieves an api connection request over dbus
<Steve132> on kubuntu 12.04 with kopete, skype would recieve an api connection request and allow you to authorize kopete to use it
<Steve132> but telepathy doesn't seem to trigger that
<Steve132> any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> xixor, some ppl use CUDA option on their GPUs rather than rely on RAM for computations and number crunching
<BluesKaj> Steve132, only one , telepathy is buggy
<xixor> BluesKaj: Yes, that is something I'd like to explore, but the problems I am solving, but the problems themselves do not lend themselves to easily being solved on GPUs, and are too large to fit in GPU memory
<Steve132> Ok?
<Steve132> lol, thats sorta unhelpful "The default IM doesn't work right"  "Well, its buggy"
<Steve132> any ideas how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> the GPU does thw CUDA work xixor, not the memory
<xixor> BluesKaj: This https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1781062/shot1.png  is a relatively small run, only takes 16Gb of ram and running 100% on 12 threads of a 24-thread machine (dual hexcore)
<xixor> BluesKaj: If the problem is too large to fit on the GPU memory, the amount of time it takes to move data back and forth diminishes any processing speedup of teh GPU
<tron71> hi there
<Steve132> xixor: that depends on what you are doing
<BluesKaj> Steve132, it's difficult to solve a problem when the text fields disappear an reappear in differnt parts of the acts page , and that's my experience with telepathy
<tron71> has anyone managed to get the KDE widget mublog (aka microblogging) work for twitter?
<BluesKaj> acts=accts
<lordievader> xixor: Isn't all that a bit offtopic?
<HorusHorrendus> yofel: do you think the Ubuntu package of libmygpo-qt could be integrated into debian? ;)
<HorusHorrendus> ohh and also btw could you fix the ppa package ;)
<yofel> HorusHorrendus: the package builds have a bug there, but I'll try to fix the PPA at least
<HorusHorrendus> yofel: where do they have bugs?
<yofel> HorusHorrendus: as for debian, *I* don't really want to, but that doesn't mean nobody will
<HorusHorrendus> yofel: well if you could find someone ...
<HorusHorrendus> ;)
<HorusHorrendus> with every release I write to the amarok-packagers but no idea who is the debian packager for amarok
<HorusHorrendus> but that could probably be a good start
<yofel> I can ask around sure, and at least file an RFP. I just have no intention in maintaining that in debian
<HorusHorrendus> yofel: no problem, no idea what a RFP is but thanks for any help ;)
<HorusHorrendus> that could help me convince the Clementine Devs to drop the integrated version of the lib ;)
<yofel> debian request-for-package
<HorusHorrendus> yofel: ahh thx
<yofel> HorusHorrendus: debian maintainer for amarok is the debian kde extras team (pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org)
<HorusHorrendus> yofel: thx, will write them the rfp then ...
<stefan877> hi, I want install Apache OpenOffice 3.4.1 on Kubuntu 12.10, this works with official download from openoffice.org, but OpenOffice looks like Windows 95 style. How to repair that?
<BluesKaj> stefan877, use libre office , it's the replacement for OO
<stefan877> BluesKaj: LibreOffice has some bugs that are not into Openoffice
<stefan877> With ubuntu 12.04 and Unity the style is ok
<stefan877> but with KDE are there problems...
<genii-around> stefan877: Use qtcurve to make it look more integrated to Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> stefan877, perhaps you could explore themes for libreoffice .I'm not very knowledgeable about it
<genii-around> stefan877: After you install qtcurve, in System Settings... Common Appearance and Behaviour...  Application Appearance    ... there will be settings you can tweak for GTK apps under KDE
<stefan877> genii-around: other GTK apps look like KDE apps without qtcurve, too
<BluesKaj> one would think libreoffice for kde would come with integratiion in the installer
<stefan877> genii-around: gtk2-engines-oxygen and gtk3-engines-exygen are already installed
<stefan877> genii-around: does qtcurve work in an other way?
<genii-around> You can specify in the sections GTK+ Appearance and GTK+ Configuration  to use the KDE icons, fonts, etc. May need kde-config-gtk
<genii-around> ( to get those options in System Settings )
<stefan877> oh there a some errors:
<stefan877> (soffice:6020): Gtk-WARNING **: /opt/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/liboxygen-gtk.so)
<stefan877> genii-around: with QTCurve it works, ent the Gtk-WARNING is not there
<stefan877> genii-around: but evince looks very bad wit QTCurve
<stefan877> I have solved the oxygen problem:
<stefan877> sudo mv /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.4/ure-link/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.4/ure-link/lib/libstdc++.so.6.def
<stefan877> sudo ln -s  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.4/ure-link/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<stefan877> so the Warning is gone and Windows 95 style, too ;-)
<stefan877> genii-around: and bad look with QTCurve was caused by wrong font setting, with the right QTCurve is ok, but I like oxygen more...
<andyman1> Hello. I'm getting a brief 'chirp' or crackle of static at the start of every sound playing. For example, if a notification plays, i'll hear *static*"ding". Any ideas how to resolve this?
<BluesKaj> andyman1, do you have suystem sounds turned on in system settings>application and system notifications>manage notifications>player settings ?
<andyman1> checking
<stefan877> thank you...
<andyman1> i believe so
<BluesKaj> andyman1, do you want kde sound system , if not choose the "no audio" option...this is just fir system sounds , it won't affect your media audio players etc
<andyman1> Yes, I'm fine with the default KDE sound system. And it was working fine up until a day or two ago when I upgraded to 12.10. The sounds still work fine, it's just that weird static chirp at the beginning that's a problem
<BluesKaj> andyman1, is the volume at 100% ?
<andyman1> yes
<BluesKaj> turn the vol down to where the chirping is not apparent . I haven't heard of this problem before so i haven't got a clue how to fix it
<andyman1> I fiddled with that, doesn't seem to work. Thanks for the attempt though. I appreciate it :)
<BluesKaj> andyman1, well ,if the chirping bothers you enough to drop system sounds then you know what to do :)
<BluesKaj> !IPsec
<cab00t> Hello all, I have a question: How do I get my wifi connection to stay connected to the internet when connecting to wiered network (eth0) as well?
<lordievader> cab00t: Do you have a laptop?
<cab00t> Yes.
<cab00t> A wifi card on it connected to an AP, and ethernet trough a router to another pc.
<cab00t> AP is for the internet obv.
<lordievader> cab00t: Often on a laptop there is a setting in the BIOS that does this.
<cab00t> Something like...?
<lordievader> cab00t: Look in your bios for a wlan/lan switching option.
<cab00t> Ok?
<lordievader> cab00t: Do you know how to edit the bios settings?
<cab00t> Also, what is this under ipv4 / routes / "Use only for resources"?
<cab00t> Yes ofcourse.
<lordievader> cab00t: It's not so natural. Where do you see that?
<cab00t> Connections in the lower right corner of screen, then "Manage Connections",
<cab00t> Then settings of a connections, then under IPv4 then Routing tab.
<cab00t> It's being mentioned in a forum post regarding what I need.
<lordievader> cab00t: Hmm, I'm not sure, perhaps someone else knows?
<cab00t> I'll be online if someone can help,
<cab00t> Thank you very much for  your time lordievader btw. )
<cab00t> :)
<lordievader> cab00t: No problem, perhaps you can find the answer online...
<cab00t> Yep, on it in meantime. :)
<HulkHogan> ?
<BluesKaj> cab00t, my laptop auto disables the wifi connection when an ethernet cable is plugged in .
<cab00t> It's the same case I suppose, but do you know how to disable that?
<BluesKaj> I think the setting is called auto connect , there might be an option to run both at once , but I haven't checked that
<cab00t> I think that means you automatically connect if a known network is available?
<BluesKaj> unfortunately the laptop is elsewhere atm
<cab00t> Trying this one thing, might get dc. :)
<lordievader> cab00t: I already told you, you need to go to the bios and change the setting.
<cab00t> Alright, I found it,
<cab00t> No, there's another way,
<cab00t> You need to edit the "Wired Connection 1" or however it's called, and go to IPv4 / Routing / "only use this connection for resources on its network" .
<cab00t> That's it, I'm connected to both atm. :)
<lordievader> Oh well on my laptop, it is that setting, with it turned on the wifi gets hard-blocked.'
<lordievader> cab00t: But I stand corrected, good to know though :)
<cab00t> Was probably something more specific, thanks for suggesting it anyway. :) Ye, something new every day, esp with Linux I guess...
<cab00t> :P
<cab00t> My browser seemes to have stopped working though... :\
<uglyoldbob_> how can I use ffmpeg to convert from 15 to 30fps, and not have the video be twice as fast?
<f91w> #tcl
#kubuntu 2012-10-31
<simplew> yofel: ping
<Kheo> hello
<Kheo> how can I do a port forward on command line ?
<dougtheslug> I have noticed that a few applications on Kubuntu have some issues displaying text... it looks choppy, and shifted slightly up and down
<dougtheslug> Chromium and the GUI installer for Dropbox are the two I can remember, here are screen shots: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ahnzxreo82timf0/3_z79y3ylP
<xixor> dougtheslug: no idea.  Do you have fonts-freefont-ttf, ttf-dejavu-extra, fontconfig, fontconfig-config installed?
<xixor> also libfreetype6, ttf-mscorefonts-installer, ttf-ubuntu-font-family?  I'm just going through muon and checking which font packages I installed... I installed a bunch  when I first installed 12.10
<dougtheslug> xixor: I am only missing ttf-dejavu-extra, the rest say they are installed in muon...
<dougtheslug> I guess restart and see if i still have the issue?
<dougtheslug> *after installing?
<xixor> yeah, I guess
<dougtheslug> xixor: hmm, chrome still has the issue, and the dropbox context menu for the tray icon has the same issue...
<dougtheslug> maybe I need to configure something in the system settings?
<dougtheslug> or if I could figure out which font chromium (not chrome, my bad) and dropbox using...
<xixor> dougtheslug: not sure, could be the antialiassing settings?
<xixor> System Settings->Application Appearance->Fonts.  Use anti-aliasing is the place
<xixor> for me, I have anti aliasing enabled, click configure.  I have use sub-pixel rendering enabled, RGB, hinting style: Medium.  No execluded range.
<xixor> dougtheslug: anyhoo, good luck, I'm off to bed
<dougtheslug> xixor alright, thanks for your help!
<dougtheslug> yeah, toggling it, I only the other fonts changing...
<dougtheslug> *I only noticed the other
<JaySee_> hi
<JaySee_> hi
<simplew> Riddell: ping
<simplew> yofel: ping
<simplew> how can i change lightdm theme so that appears like the one when isntalling ubuntu?
<simplew> how can i do have the login screen like it appears in Ubuntu?
<cryrain> hello everyone
<noaXess> moorning..
<noaXess> hey.. checkout this, can you explain? why are cpu ussage in system monitor and top different? here for apport-kde http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/31/plasma-desktopdJ3323.png
<msx> noaXess: don't be misguided by the graphical sysmon
<msx> it, by itself, consumes more resources and isn't as accurate as console apps
<noaXess> msx: jep i think so..
<noaXess> i'm searchingfor a simple widget, that shows top ;)
<msx> noaXess: top or htop (preferible the first) are your best friends, anything else is kiddy/windows stuff
<noaXess> so i don't need everytime open konsole
<msx> do you know conky?
<noaXess> conky? no..
<noaXess> is it a widget?
<msx> no, something better ;)
<msx> do you know yakuake?
<noaXess> msx: okee... let me know ;?
<noaXess> msx: this one http://conky.sourceforge.net/, right?
<msx> noaXess: let me c...
<msx> noaXess: btw, this is how i check top, i have it running all the time in a konsole in yakuake and since i do all my administrative stuff from console i use a lot yakuake (i would say i use it even more than any other graphical app except web browsers) - indeed i'm connected to irc with weechat now, a console/terminal client...
<msx> noaXess: yes, that is
<msx> noaXess: now check at deviantart or google images for conky and it will rock you up, trust me :) conky's great
<msx> noaXess: for a quick cpu usage monitoring i use an applet called "System Load Viewer" by Matthew Dawson, I don't know if it's already available in Kubuntu, do an apt-cache search
<noaXess> yakuake??
<noaXess> msx: i use CPU Monitor (usage) and Simple CPU Sensor (termal)
<noaXess> msx: conky installed.. testing.. ;)
<food> I am trying to install kde 4.9 on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit. Should i add this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to sources.list?
<noaXess> food: why not installing 12.10?
<almoxarife> food: yes
<food> noaXess, for stability
<noaXess> food: hm.. 12.10 is stable enough for me and i use it all the day..
<noaXess> but if you need 12.04.. let me check
<food> thanks
<almoxarife> food: realistically you would be better off with the 12.10 as it is lts, but as you please
<noaXess> food: checkout this info: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.2
<noaXess> food: so your info is correct.. add backports and update/upgrade
<almoxarife> food: once you have that ppa updated then you can expect something like a 640meg d/l
<food> Thanks for confirmation
<food> One more question , I want to remove the Unity-Gnome Completely ...
<food> Can you help?
<noaXess> food: wait..
<almoxarife> food: there is a longwinded sudo apt-get remove line that will do it, google it
<almoxarife> food: getting back to pure ????????? <-- google that
<food> heh Gnome is sucks
<noaXess> almoxarife: yes.. eralier i found a website where alle the comands are on.. from ubuntu to kubuntu, back to ubuntu.. and xubuntu.. and so on..
<food> not going back soon though
<noaXess> can't find it.. :(
<almoxarife> food: insure you have a viable desktop before you do it
<noaXess> food: be shure to have konsole access, maybe over ssh
<almoxarife> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu <- food
<noaXess> GOT IT... psychocats ;) LOL YES
<noaXess> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<noaXess> ha.. almoxarife good teamwork
<food>  32bit ubuntu just freeze if it is idle for few hours. Maybe bug on kernel, xorg or other things.
<almoxarife> :) , google and google-it are my friends
<food> ah
<noaXess> ha and i had it in my favorites.. but to many favorites ;) LOL
<almoxarife> noaXess: you need onboard google, 'recoll'
<food> almoxarife, which is the minimal install (not third party software) ...
<noaXess> almoxarife: okey..
<food> I am reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/153036/how-do-i-install-only-the-kde-desktop-and-not-apps-on-unity
<almoxarife> food: qtrazor/razor-qt?
<almoxarife> food: razor runs kde apps, so all the hard work is already done once kde is on the platform
<noaXess> almoxarife: maybe i just to open my eays and realize that my bookmarks folder "linux" has a subfolder called "ubuntu" HEHE..
<almoxarife> noaXess: i was able to forget where anything was once i had 'recoll' setup correctly
<food> Okay, First installing KDE then removing gnome!
<noaXess> food: yea.. install kubuntu-desktop should do the job.. and then remove with comamnd fomr psychocats
<almoxarife> food: you want to insure you can login to it first,
<food> okay
<noaXess> food: also, to be on the safe side, install openssh-server and text ssh connection to that machine from another one.. if you have one.. ;)
<food> I see i have only 3 link on the sources.list
<almoxarife> food: you may also need to install kdm in place of gdm/lightdm, not sure if that wipe affects either
<almoxarife> noaXess: no gui?
<noaXess> almoxarife: just to be safe, if gui isn't working..
<almoxarife> noaXess: i meant on the ssh connection
<noaXess> almoxarife: you have command :)
 * almoxarife cli's with a gui
<noaXess> i always work in command line on my servers... i i get a ssh connection.. if not.. i need to go into my car and drive long ways.
<almoxarife> noaXess: i got one server, the HTC, and its in the house
<food> I am trying to get the full source from http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php not sure if it is different for 64 and 32 bit. I first installed the 64bit Ubuntu
<noaXess> almoxarife: ? if you have another machne that works.. so connect over ssh is to recover things.. or if on the same machine switch to cli with ALT-F1, but you know that already i think ;)
<almoxarife> ok, 3, voip/router
<almoxarife> noaXess: i do connect to the htc via ssh/putty
<almoxarife> can i ssh into a kindle/rooted i wonder?
<food> kde-plasma-desktop - KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications
<almoxarife> food: that's a matter of personal preference now, i use a lot of kde so have a hefty kde
<food> I see
<almoxarife> food: but when on the road its qtrazor or openbox
<food> Okay now i get error: kde-plasma-desktop : Depends: plasma-desktop (>= 4:4.9.1) but it is not going to be installed . Perhaps missing sources?
<almoxarife> food: you familiar with kde?
<food> yeah
<food> using it for long time
<almoxarife> food: install plasma-desktop then
<almoxarife> food: the dependencies thing is a matter of not having the cart before the horse
<food> ?
<almoxarife> nevermind
<almoxarife> food: you may need to install the core's before anything else, they should pickup the dependencies as they install
<food> almoxarife, which package is that? May it be missing any sources list from sources.list? I saw it has only 3 links there
<almoxarife> food: not sure about the names in ubuntu, i don't use it, but search for 'core' with synaptic
<simplew> i have installed kubuntu but i would like to have the ubuntu login screen, what i need to do?
<lordievader> simplew: sudo apt-get install kdm
<lordievader> simplew: 12.10 no longer has KDM as default, Light-DM is now the default login manager.
<simplew> lordievader: i said i want ubuntu login screen, certainly that would no imply to isntall de kde app like kdm
<almoxarife> simplew: certainly would in kde like desktop envo
<lordievader> simplew: I'm sorry it seems i misunderstood the question, do you mean the Light-DM then, since that has been the standard Ubuntu login manager since 11.04.
<simplew> lordievader: i have lightdm, but i dont have the ubuntu login screen, whats missing?
<simplew> lordievader: appears to me its some theme package but i dont which is
<lordievader> simplew: There are two packages that might help you with this: unity-greeter and lightdm-gtk-greeter.
<almoxarife> simplew: re-install lightdm, is it the only login manager installed?
<simplew> lordievader:  lightdm-gtk-greeter. isnt because i have it already instaleld
<simplew> lordievader: im gg to try the other one
<simplew> lordievader: it requires a llot of packages...hummm
<tsimpson> simplew: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and changing "greeter-session" from "lightdm-kde-greeter" to "lightdm-gtk-greeter" should do it
<tsimpson> I'm sure there's a GUI way, but that's the way I know
<lordievader> tsimpson: To think that it would be that simple :)
<simplew> ok im gg to test it
<simplew> tsimpson: lightdm-gtk-greeter has nothing to do with ubuntu login screen :)
<simplew> but something is needed to do after doing changes in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, because when i logout i continued with the same login screen, and since there was no option to restart X in the login screen i was froeced to reboot and then i saw the lightdm gtk login which its far different from the one used in ubuntu, now after doing changes in the .conf file what service is needed to restart so that changes can be applied?
<lordievader> simplew: From a tty you can run, sudo service lightdm restart.
<simplew> why unity and gtk lightdm dont appear in "kcmshell kcm_lightdm"?
<lordievader> simplew: Btw I do think you need the unity-greeter package. That is what I have in my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file.
<simplew> lordievader: thats kill kde session... but after i isntalled unity-greeter it didnt changed /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, so i had to do it manually, strange there isnt some app to do this and that unity-greeter and lightdm-gtk-greeter do not appear in "kcmshell kcm_lightdm"...
<food> I did an extra thing. I chrooted the iso and installed the kde , plus removed gnome completely. Also i installed ubiquity-fronten-gtk . But when testing the iso on my vm the installer is not comming up anymore.
<food> almoxarife, Can you help me please?
<almoxarife> food: help with?
<food> ubiquity GUI(The Ubuntu installer) is not coming up anymore.
<almoxarife> food: ubiquity is what?
<food> Ubuntu installer(Try Ubuntu, Install ubuntu)
<food> http://pastebin.com/at2jw34m
<food> syslog
<almoxarife> food: no, i won't be installing ubuntu, i thought we discussed kde and insuring you could log in prior to any deletes?
<almoxarife> food: what am i looking at? a borked gnome session?
<food> I have chrooted the iso and installed kde then i made the iso again , also removed gnome. It now log in KDE . But when i click on ubiquity it does not come anymore
<almoxarife> food: why would it? you wiped it, gnome'? remember?
<food> yeah
<food> Only have the KDE. So for installing the iso i installed apt-get install ubiquity
<almoxarife> food: you have a fully functional kde desktop?
<food> installed apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<almoxarife> food: you have a fully functional kde desktop?
<food> yeah
<tsimpson> did you install ubiquity-frontend-kde?
<food> nah
<tsimpson> also, why not start with the Kubuntu ISO and go from there?
<almoxarife> alrighty then, say hasta luego to gnome/ubiqualalalala
<food> what lanaguage ti is?
<almoxarife> english?
<almoxarife> i guessed
<almoxarife> ti' threw me off
<food> hasta luego
<almoxarife> hasta luego= see you later (spanish)
<simplew> i have set in /etc/sudoers sudo to NOPASSWD but muon continues prompting to enter password when hitting the Apply button, why is this?
<simplew> food: ate a procima
<simplew> proxima*
<almoxarife> sim, se fosse portugues
<tsimpson> simplew: because muon uses policykit, not sudo/kdesudo
<simplew> tsimpson: but polkit uses the set in sudo, like synaptic does, and synaptic doesnt ask the password anymore
<almoxarife> tsimpson: may i suggest sticking with 'synaptic' , yes its not kde, but it is reliable and just works?
<tsimpson> simplew: it uses sudo indirectly, it's authenticated over DBus iirc
<almoxarife> muon is one kde app i live without
<simplew> tsimpson: if you look into polkit policies, muon should not ask a password anymore
<simplew> its set to follow sudo grouṕ
<tsimpson> simplew: report a bug then
<simplew> and if im part of group sudo it should not ask the password anymore, that makes no sense
<almoxarife> oh, did i tell you all i rooted my kindle 6.3.1 to android via kde and yes, took some googling to get all the conf stuff right, but i got me a 200 dollar android tablet, glitch free even, thnks, the old lady didn't see relevant
<almoxarife> food: i am guessing you have a stable kde desktop now
<simplew> tsimpson: seams an issue in kde, when running "kcmshell4 kcm_polkitactions" and click to see a policy it also asks for the password and it should not do it, ill look at this with more attention later
<tsimpson> simplew: it's probably polkit-kde-1 then
<simplew> it shouldnt even ask a apssword if i didnt set to NOPASSWD in sudoers, since im simply clicking to view a policy, this is definitly a bug
<simplew> tsimpson: and by the way, running dolphin as root continues to not allowing to run kde apps from it, and im referring to KDE apps only
<food> almoxarife, yeah , But the same i tried to customized the ISO
<newbodhi> Codeweavers Crossover Office 11 is free today, you can get your copy from their website :)
<svspl> any idea why kernel 3.2.0-32 and 3.2.0-33 doesn't work after upgrade from 3.2.0-31?
<svspl> it displays * Starting to configure network device [ OK ] and then hangs
<almoxarife> missing headers?
<svspl> image/headers/source, everything is installed
<almoxarife> is the kernel from a ppa? svspl
<svspl> from official repo
<svspl> I'm using 3.2.0 as long as I remember, 20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31 and problem starts with 32 and 33
<almoxarife> svspl: is there  a distinct diff between 31 and 32?
<almoxarife> svspl: a stated diff, not the obvious :)
<svspl> dunno
<almoxarife> me either
<almoxarife> svspl: what version of ubuntu?
<svspl> 12.04.1 LTS i386
<svspl> i got a clue on another channel to disable networking, gonna try it out, brb
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Mailman> So I was in here yesterday with a screen brightness problem. The solution was to download newer drivers. It fixed that problem, but now it won't wake from sleep. I'm on an Acer Aspire One which has an AMD Radeon HD 6290.
<food> everything solved at least .... It is my day :)
<snikker> hi, i've got this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0" can yo help me to fix it?u
<BluesKaj> snikker, how and when does this error appear ?
<snikker> BluesKaj: when i run glxinfo or pdfcube
<BluesKaj> snikker, but otherwise your desktop works ok ?
<BluesKaj> snikker, have you installed the recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers?
<snikker> BluesKaj: yes, but all wich opengl doesn't work
<snikker> BluesKaj: i've got nvidia proprietary drivers
<tsimpson> snikker: make sure you have libgl1-mesa-glx installed, it should be automatically installed
<snikker> tsimpson: libl1-mesa-glx are installed
<BluesKaj> snikker, where did you install the drivers from ?
<snikker> BluesKaj: from ubuntu repositories
<BluesKaj> snikker, nvidia-current  ?
<BluesKaj> snikker, I suggest you follow tsimpson's advice , above
<snikker> BluesKaj: at this moment i've got nvidia-current-updates, but i've also triednvidia-current
<Mailman> So I was in here yesterday with a screen brightness problem. The solution was to download newer drivers. It fixed that problem, but now it won't wake from sleep. I'm on an Acer Aspire One which has an AMD Radeon HD 6290.
<snikker> BluesKaj: i've already tried tsimpson's advice but nothing change
<BluesKaj> you may have to reboot , snikker
<BluesKaj> also run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<snikker> BluesKaj: i've already rebooted my machine
<BluesKaj> snikker, if you didn't have the libgl1-mesa-glx installed with nvidia-current then you don't know that driver wasn't working for you.
<snikker> BluesKaj: i've installedlibgl1-mesa-glx and nvidia-current-updates
<snikker> try another rebbot
<snikker> *reboot
<snikker> now say me that the nvidia driver is activated but not currently in use
<BluesKaj> snikker, nividia-current-updates isn't always helpful. It can cause problems for some cards so I stopped using it.
<snikker> BluesKaj: ok, now i install nvidia-current and reboot
<vmzo> when i quit plasma-desktop with kquitapp and i start it again using "alt+F2", my system tray gets streched like that: http://i.imgur.com/NrcRD.png
<W8_4Sleep> I was having a problem with my DWA-140 USB wireless was quite unstable and got "inactive" (but still connected it seemed) after just a few minutes... I found a fix on the net but it doesn't seem that this info is anywhere on the ubuntu forums
<W8_4Sleep> is there a way I can add it ?
<vadrao> can anybody please let me know what is the window decoration used in this http://opendesktop.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/154245-1.jpg
<Fanfare> How to add a sensor to systemmonitor?
<Fanfare> I'm missing some battery sensors...
<opapo> I am running 11.04 and I want to upgrade to 11.10
<opapo> I run "kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade" and it says "No new release found"
<BluesKaj> opapo, sudo do-release-upgrade
<opapo> I run "sudo do-release-upgrade" and it says "No new release found"
<BluesKaj> it's not a devel release
<opapo> BluesKaj: still no dice
<opapo> is there a repository or package I'm missing?
<BluesKaj> opapo, open your package manager , look into the release/upgrades options , and set it to normal instead of LTS
<BluesKaj> upgrade manager
<BluesKaj> opapo, 11.04 is not an LTS , so the upgrade manager should work
<opapo> BlueKaj: I look at kpackagekit and don't see that option to look for normal releases
<opapo> is there a file I can look at or another gui I can use?
<BluesKaj> look for update-manager-kde opapo
<opapo> neither update-manager-kde nor update-manager work
<opapo> I get "command not found"
<opapo> installing it now
<opapo> BluesKaj: Thanks I am upgrading now
<opapo> I have run out of space in /boot
<opapo> Can I delete the old abi-2.6.38-<16 files
<opapo> and such
<yofel> opapo: rather remove the kernels with apt
<opapo> yofel: thanks
<opapo> why are old kernels not removed when new ones are installed?
<yofel> there is always a chance that *something* goes wrong, so they're kept to prevent an un-bootable system
<marisa> Hey all. I just installed java-jre manually, how do i tell kubuntu that it does infact exist so I can run, say java -jar something from konsole
<Marius80> hi
<Marius80> Could someone please tell me how I can tell KDE4 to make a border around minimized windows?
<Marius80> I used the theme "Vintage" which is exactly what I wanted,  the only bad thing is that there are no borders around the minimized windows in the taskbar
<DarthFrog> Marius80: I don't know that I've ever seen any.  Other than when the mouse runs over them.
<Marius80> DarthFrog, it usally seems to depend on the theme in use
<Marius80> DarthFrog, I can tell you where the option was in KDE3
<Marius80> kcontrol -> Desktop -> Taskbar
<Marius80> there was something called "Appearance"
<Marius80> setting this from "Elegant" to "Classic" made the borders show up
<DarthFrog> Marius80:  KDE3 is ancient history. :-)
<Marius80> heh, I still use it
<Marius80> and before I switch to kde4,  I need to solve these little problems
<Marius80> otherwise there is trinity desktop available *heh*
<DarthFrog> Is Trinity still being maintained?
<Marius80> DarthFrog, yes,  Slavek brouht up the very last version a few days ago
<Marius80> DarthFrog, Ubuntu 12.04 is supported now
<Marius80> beside some other distros
<Marius80> DarthFrog, Ubuntu 12.10 will be supported soon
<DarthFrog> I'm glad to hear it's still available for those who want it.  I never had any problems with the KDE 4 series.
<DarthFrog> KDE 4.9.2 comes with Kubuntu Quantal.  I find it to be very good.  No issues whatsoever.
<Marius80> DarthFrog, actually its rather okay, just a few things are bad
<Marius80> DarthFrog, example:  the first minimized window gets a large button
<DarthFrog> Bad?  Or just not to your liking?
<Marius80> actually bad,  since I don't like 'em
<Marius80> :)
<Marius80> if there is more that one window minimized,  the buttons referring to the minimized windows in the taskbar have the right size
<Marius80> but when there is only one window minimized,  the button referring to this window is laaaaarge
<Marius80> and thats ugly :|
<DarthFrog> Beauty is in the eye of the beer-holder.
<Marius80> heh
<Marius80> DarthFrog, is english your first language?
<DarthFrog> No, Canadian is. :-)
<Marius80> lol,  ok so it's canadian english
<Marius80> DarthFrog, could you tell me some search phrases I could use in google?
<DarthFrog> For what?
<Marius80> for this border thingy
<Marius80> I tried:
<Marius80> kde4 border around minimized windows
<Marius80> kde4 border taskbar
<Marius80> kde4 border panel windows
<Marius80> do I search for something wrong?
<Marius80> maybe I am just missing the right word
<DarthFrog> Sounds like you've covered the bases.  Perhaps trying just KDE instead of KDE4.
<Marius80> k I'll try that out
<Marius80> thank you so far
<Marius80> DarthFrog, by the way, the main developer is just in #trinity-desktop
<Marius80> we are chatting at the moment
<DarthFrog> Good luck.
<rsolma> hello. how do you install faenza for kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> It is, of course, possible that KDE 4 can't yet do what you're wanting.  You could always suggest it as an enhancement.
<DarthFrog> rsolma: What is faenza?
<rsolma> an icon theme
<Marius80> sorry, me again
<Marius80> little question:
<Marius80> I downloaded Kubuntu 12.04  and got a little scratch in the CD
<DarthFrog> rsolma:  "apt-cache search faenza" turned up nothing.
<rsolma> sec
<Marius80> if I would md5sum the CD before installing,  could I find out if the CD is still okay?
<Marius80> or shall I download and burn it from new?
<DarthFrog> Marius80: There is an option on the initial screen to check the validity of the CD.
<rsolma> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=143890
<DarthFrog> Marius80: If it passes that check, you're fine.
<rsolma> its the most popular icon theme
<yofel> Marius80: I fear I don't know how to do what you want, but in KDE4 the panel is rendered by plasma(-desktop) and the taskmanager look mostly depends on the theme as far as I know
<DarthFrog> rsolma: On that page, there's a link to an installation script.
<yofel> so maybe best look for a theme that does what you want?
<yofel> (sadly borders seem outdated these days :( )
<yofel> (as are colored icons :( )
<Marius80> yofel, how bad :(
<DarthFrog> rsolma: Looks nice, though.
<rsolma> how do i use a installation script
<Marius80> yofel, I really had to search long to find vintage which looks pretty much like kde3
<rsolma> on a lighter note, kubuntu12.10 seems lik a rock solid release
<yofel> rsolma: try to install it from the icon settings
<yofel> there is an 'get new themes' and 'install theme file' button
<rsolma> how do you download the script
<DarthFrog> yofel: Unfortunately, neither faenza nor kfaenza turns up with "Get new Themes".
<rsolma> nope
<rsolma> it doesn work
<rsolma> but it works manually
<DarthFrog> rsolma: It is a link to a pastebin.  You'd have to do a screen-scrape and copy to a file.
<yofel> DarthFrog: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/downl.png ?
<DarthFrog> yofel: Doesn't work for me???  Strange.
<yofel> you did open the search from the icon settings?
<yofel> not workspace theme or ...?
<DarthFrog> Window decorations.
<yofel> wrong
<yofel> application appearaince -> icons
<rsolma> what is your fav icon theme
<rsolma> this is addressed to evrybody
<DarthFrog> yofel: Thanks.  That worked.  How can you tell that I rarely deal with the desktop? :-)
 * yofel as a dev kinda just sticks to stock oxygen
<yofel> I liked the old oxygen icons better though
<yofel> DarthFrog: I just followed: http://xkcd.com/627/ ;P
<rsolma> http://alecive.deviantart.com/art/kAwOken-244166779
<rsolma> this is my fav icon theme
<DarthFrog> yofel:  :-)  yeah, that's what I do, too.
<yofel> ok, I do know more about system settings than most people. The settings placement is rather unintuitive sometimes :/
<rsolma> does kubuntu work well with ati cards
<DarthFrog> yofel: In the land of the blind, a one-eyed man is king.  It's amazing how you can get a rep as a computer guru by following that flow chart. :-)
<yofel> indeed :D
<DarthFrog> rsolma: I ran a Radeon HD 5770 for a few years.
<rsolma> im thinking of using fgrlx
<yofel> rsolma: I don't have an ATI card, but the open source driver is supposed to be somewhat usable. Catalyst support sucks, but that's an upstream issue.
<yofel> from what I heard ATI dropped support for a few cards in the fglrx version that's in 12.10
<yofel> so best check their hardware support list
<DarthFrog> ATI is always dropping cards off the bottom of the Catalyst list.
<DarthFrog> Mind you, other than for gaming, the open source radeon driver is fine.
<yofel> rsolma: interesting icon theme - needs the right plasma theme to go with though
<rsolma> im just doing graphic work
<rsolma> painting
<Marius80> re
<Marius80> me again,  got a little question
<Marius80> what is this error about, please?
<Marius80> http://pastebin.com/b2f5USkp
<Marius80> the trinity developers say,  that this error makes no sense,  since  libapt-pkg4.12 is a dependency,  and not libapt-pkg4.11
<Marius80> beside that,  foomatic-db-compressed-ppds also gives an error
<Marius80> the interesting thing:
<Marius80> installing this stuff with apt-get  instead of apitutde gives _no_ error
<yofel> aptitude is broken on amd64 in at least 12.04 due to multiarch issues
<Marius80> yofel, may I PLEASE ask you to join #trinity-desktop and explain that to SlavekB ?
<Marius80> he is the developer of trinity desktop
<BarkingFish> morning guys. I don't suppose any of you here happen to know how to enable the ctrl+alt+backspace restart for the x server in kubuntu, do you?
<OerHeks> BarkingFish, yes ido, type  in kde menu "key" > keyboard settings, 3th tab "advanced"
<OerHeks> "key sequence to kill the x server
<BarkingFish> excellent, thank you :)
<BarkingFish> I was going by google and went to amend something which doesn't exist anymore :P
<BarkingFish> google said something about amending /etc/init.d/kdm
<OerHeks> I helped with this issue and the reason why few days ago.
<BarkingFish> which apparently is now an upstart job, and I understand precisely 0 about upstart.
<BarkingFish> personally, would be nice to get rid of it for me (this end, not for kubuntu as a whole) and convert everything back to using init :)
<BarkingFish> unfortunately, I'm not skilled enough to do that, so I'm stuck with it.
<yofel> BarkingFish: there is also a sysrequest that you can use: sysrq+k (meaning alt+print+k usually) - that'll kill everything on your current terminal (which is X usually)
<BarkingFish> yeah, i don't want to just kill it, i want it to restart, which is why I prefer the ctrl alt bksp combo :)
<andybrine> evening everyone
<xixor> sup
<BarkingFish> hi andybrine
<andybrine> just having trouble ripping dvds
<andybrine> i want to put dvds on my phone and with every program it crashes
<andybrine> wondering if anyone hasw come across this before?
<andybrine> thought this would be the best place to ask
<andybrine> i know this is not very specific, it just seems to be every app when i go to rip
<BarkingFish> !illegal|andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<andybrine> thankyou for letting me know
<BarkingFish> no problem :)
<andybrine> this is a purchased dvd ad i would like a copy on my phone
<BarkingFish> Ripping DVDs is questionable, since most contain some form of copy protection.  If anyone else is willing to assist you, that's their call, but it would be welcomed if you could take it out of here :)  Thanks!
<andybrine> Im not here to get into a debate i would just like to know how i can transfer information onto my phone
<BarkingFish> I'm not creating a debate. I'm telling you that what you're asking, you won't get an answer about in here.
<andybrine> just want assistance o how i can trasfer video files on to my phone
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> there is nothing illigal when it is your own purchased cds
<BarkingFish> that's fine - you do it by connecting your phone to your computer via USB, if it has a setting to be used as a hard drive - otherwise you can send them via bluetooth or copy to a memory card if your phone has one.
<andybrine> !illegal sure it is :) Hahaha a world of knowledge i here tonight
<andybrine> had no idea you could to that :s
<andybrine> laymans answer to a complex query
<simplew> Riddell: ping
<BarkingFish> let me clarify the law for you, as it stands in the UK and Europe anyway:  "Whilst it is not legal to rip a DVD in the UK and Europe, you are allowed to make one backup copy of it for storage on your computer only.  That right does not extend to disassembling, reassembling, or extracting individual clips or media from that DVD"
<andybrine> you actually realise there are legal ways to copy files from your mac onto a iphone.
<simplew> yofel: ping
<BarkingFish> no, I don't, because I use neither, andybrine
<BarkingFish> I use linux and an android tablet.  I wouldn't know how to do anything with a mac and iPhone
#kubuntu 2012-11-01
<yofel> simplew: pong
<andybrine> lol useless.... mmm !hyperthetically. Same here ot a fan of macs or iphones either
<simplew> yofel: just a minute
<andybrine> what bs lol, im off
<yofel> simplew: re your other ping: I live in Europe, so pinging me at 5AM during the week is probably futile ;)
<Peabot> Hello?
<Peabot> How do i chat?
<calwig> you write!
<Peabot> oh great
<Peabot> i have a question about ubuntu?
<Peabot> kubuntu actually
<Peabot> Hello?
<Peabot> Im assuming the number of names to the right is not an accurate indicator of people present in chat
<yofel> Peabot: just go ahead and ask your question, if someone is here and knows the answer they'll reply
<calwig> yea
<Peabot> Ok. I dont currently have a USB or writable disk handy, and instead reformatted an external HDD connected to my USB, should this work? I have not had success booting from USB.
<calwig> Ive tried it once, like using it as a hard drive you mean?
<calwig> USB external hard drive?
<Peabot> Yes but its a SATA drive, not USB flash per se
<Peabot> I am going to try one more time.
<simplew> yofel: hi
<simplew> yofel: still there?
<yofel> simplew: yes, but not for long
<simplew> yofel: i haveperformed a kubuntu install, that the problem in dlphin root persists, isnt possibleto run KDE apps unde dolphin root, but it does non KDE apps, like for example libreoffice
<simplew> yofel: in dolphin root when trying to open a test file with kwrite or kate appears a msg error about KDEINIT
<yofel> sounds like something is unset, and it ends up being unable to connect to the running KDE instance
<simplew> yofel: lie you know i did open a bug report in bugs.kde.org, would it be better to open a bug report in launchapd also?
<simplew> yofel: are you running 12.10 lean install?
<yofel> nope, meshed together 13.04 system. I would need a VM to really debug this
<yofel> -> tomorrow
<yofel> simplew: you can file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug kdesudo' if you want
<yofel> Probably nobody tested this. We don't really have many applications that require kdesudo
<yofel> simplew: give me the bug # when it's done, maybe I'll find some time to look at it tomorrow. I won't promise anything though.
 * yofel is off to bed
<simplew> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309233
<ubottu> KDE bug 309233 in general "unable to run kde applications from dolphin as root" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<simplew> yofel: good sleep
<intelikey> issue with gmail...   kmail reoports "unknown transport protocol unable to send message"  and evolution says "unable to authenticate to smtp server \n bad athentication response from server "    both of them "fetch" mail just fine, but can't send.  and i have checked and rechecked the settings/port,address,name,password... several times.   anyone have thoughts on this ?
<DarthFrog> intelikey: What port are you using for smtp?
<DarthFrog> I'm using port 587 with encryption.  Works for me with Thunderbird.
<intelikey> darthfrog just learning how to switch channels in this irc client 0.o   but yes 587 and it should work   but the error message suggests that it's on my end not the server
<DarthFrog> Try this command at the command line: "sudo iptables -F" and try sending again.
<intelikey> darthfrog checked the filter nothing blocked
<intelikey> same error "unrecognized transport protocol..."
<DarthFrog> Any chance your ISP is blocking access to the Gmail server?  Mine won't let me connect to port 25 on any machine but their mail servers.
<intelikey> could be    but the test  telnet gmail.com -p 587  connects
<intelikey> errr   partial ^
<DarthFrog> Hehe, that was what I was about to ask you.
<DarthFrog> Can you do an ehlo?
<intelikey> ehlo ?
<xixor> sup
<DarthFrog> Do the telnet command, then "ehlo <your FQDN>"
<intelikey> darthfrog yeah it's working fine.    so my smtp protocol ?    errr can i actually have a problem with smtp ?
<DarthFrog> intelikey: Here's my SMTP settings in Tbird:  http://imagebin.org/234119
<DarthFrog> Works ferpectly.
<intelikey> darthfrog yeah that's very much like my settings     it's crazzzie i know.
<DarthFrog> intelikey: I'm fresh out of ideas, sorry.  Not out of wine, though, fortunately. :-)
<intelikey> hehe   cheers.   ty for the thoughts
<DarthFrog> One more thing just occurred to me:  have you ruled out it being a problem with your router?
<xixor> yo
<xixor> yo, so whenever I click "Configure software sources" in muon, it simply updates the packages list, but it doesn't pop up a dialog allowing me to configure the sources
<xixor> has anyone seen this type of behaviour?
<john_buffalo2012> having problem with ati driver in kubuntu. can anyone help?
<john_buffalo2012> have ati driver problem. wont install if i download driver and do myself
<nine_> are u downloading an exe file?
<john_buffalo2012> its a zip file for linux
<JaySee> is there any way to install an old version of ia32-libs that actually works on 12.04?
<rsolma> how to install propriatary drivers kubuntu
<rsolma> no drivers avaiable
<nine_> john, there are many linus distro's
<nine_> it may  be a zip for rpm
<john_buffalo2012> kubunt12.4 i believeu
<nine_> can u find any files in there that are .deb?
<rsolma> hardware drivers show no option to install fgrlx
<john_buffalo2012> i unziped it in terminal then chmod a+x
<nine_> hmm
<john_buffalo2012> sh run it executes then says something when i pick a install version
<nine_> does x run ur drive well right now?
<nine_> I assume u have tried the extra driver installer tool?
<john_buffalo2012> yea bt i cant play certain games well with out the third party driver. distro offers alternative driver but its not the same.glxgears doesnt run well
<nine_> hmm
<nine_> i have a feeling that driver is incompatable with ur current Kubuntu...
<john_buffalo2012> glxgears runs fine with default install driver but game doesnt run well with it
<rsolma> hmm seems others cant install propritary drivers eaither
<john_buffalo2012> in the past, the game worked fine with the driver download (ubuntu 8 and previous versions)
<john_buffalo2012> ubutnu 10*
<john_buffalo2012> i cant install drivers from the site. had this problem the last two year with ubuntu. works fine with other distros just not these ones
<nine_> yea, have u tried the upgrade to ubuntu 12.10?
<nine_> there was lso a fix version that came out 12.04.1
<nine_> also>
<john_buffalo2012> not yet, but i assume i would have the same problem based on previous experiences upgrading with previous versions these last few years
<nine_> i have seen new long terms break what was once good...
<nine_> part of the licencing junk
<nine_> yea
<nine_> u maybe sol  my friend
<john_buffalo2012> i can try upgrading. a friend said his system was fine after upgrade.
<nine_> mine is
<john_buffalo2012> i have faith in the new kubuntu
<nine_> actually Kubuntu is working better than Ubuntu 12.10 at the moment
<nine_> on my systems
<nine_> me too :)
<nine_> I hope u find an answer, but if it stopped working i am sure its cause the driver became not available to the Ubuntu world anymore
<john_buffalo2012> in the past i downloaded all ati drivers from the site and instaled themtion of ubuntu and kubuntu,  manually. worked in older distribu
<john_buffalo2012> these last few versions of ubuntu have been very unstable for me
<john_buffalo2012> window users are impressed with this new kubuntu version
<Marius80> hi
<john_buffalo2012> hi
<nine_> yea John, I have seen things work in older and break in newer, as well as backwards...  there os so much that goes on behind closed doors to keep Linux down
<Marius80> does anyone here know how to set up a wifi connection only using the CLI ?
<Marius80> iwconfig failed for me,  using /etc/interfaces also did not work out
<Marius80> and wpa_supplicant  could be the last solution but I'm kinda disappointed
<nine_> what wifi chip u have?
<john_buffalo2012> i think your right nine. skype works better now that microsoft bought them out.
<nine_> yea
<nine_> Marius80, is ur wifi broadcom?
<Marius80> nine_, I just try to find an anwer
<Marius80> fact is, I've got no clue :(
<nine_> what laptop?
<Marius80> broadcom = dhcp?
<Marius80> toshiba
<nine_> no
<Marius80> yes, it's a toshiba laptop
<john_buffalo2012> when i was using a broadcom, i used madwifi drivers sometimes and they worked
<nine_> broadcom is the chipset that sends receives wifi signals
<john_buffalo2012> that was 4 years ago
<nine_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383717
<Marius80> nine_, he goes the syslog
<Marius80> http://pastebin.com/bX2NijWH
<nine_> Marius80, u may need to contact realtek  and get a wifi driver
<Marius80> nine_, actually it has worked before
<Marius80> I installed a driver using ndiswrapper
<Marius80> then I could connect to wifi's
<nine_> before what?
<Marius80> before I moved into my new flat
<Marius80> in this flat,  I could not connect to the wifi
<Marius80> so I uninstalled the network manager in KDE
<Marius80> and installed wicd
<nine_> so in gui ur wifi still see's available connections?
<Marius80> since wicd also produced errors,  I decided going back to the good, old shell
<Marius80> yes, the GUI shows me everything
<nine_> oh  haha
<Marius80> and I can connect to wifi at my workplace
<Marius80> and school
<Marius80> everywhere
<Marius80> just not at home :)
<FloodBotK1> Marius80: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shaan7> Marius80: its not homesick then :P
<Marius80> Sorry FloodBotK1
<nine_> that'a an ip issue
<nine_> I bet its not in ur laptop nor Kubuntu but in a setting inside ur Wifi router
<nine_> t sounds very much like an IP conflict
<Marius80> might be,  but it works from windows and mac os
<Marius80> and I cannot tell my room mate to change it :)
<nine_> so u have no control over it hey
<Marius80> nine_, how comes that mac os and windows can connect?
<nine_> depending on the setting, there are many reasons it will not accept a connection from ur linux, including computer name
<Marius80> lol, is my router a racist?
<Marius80> nine_, can we check if I did it right?
<nine_> lol, i'd have to know what protction settings he hhas on that router to tell u that answer
<nine_> 1 more question
<Marius80> /etc/network/interfaces contains:
<Marius80> auto lo
<Marius80> iface lo inet loopback
<Marius80> auto wlan0
<Marius80> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Marius80>     wpa-ssid name_of_the_network
<FloodBotK1> Marius80: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nine_> find out if he is running 802.1g, or 802.1n
<Marius80> how?
<Marius80> nine_, http://pastebin.com/dFBSt8yX
<Marius80> then I only do  "ifup wlan0"
<Marius80> is this wrong?
<nine_> check on  line google to see the format that the specific router is running, Linux has no ability to connect to 802.1n at this time
<Marius80> is there anything missing?
<nine_> doesn't look  like it, I am sure its a setting on his router
<nine_> or its only broadcasting in 'N' format
<nine_> specially if its working fine other places
<nine_> it has nothing to do with ur computer
<Marius80> so I need to find out the router name at first
<Marius80> one moment please
<Marius80> nine_, I just found something out
<Marius80> maybe I always used the wrong SSID
<Marius80> is the SSID what I see as name of the available networks?
<Marius80> or is the SSID what the router tells me at the bottomside?
<nine_> hmm
<nine_> i am rusty at the technical side
<nine_> 1 minute
<nine_> no the ssid is the name u need to connect with
<nine_> then u have to maaake sure what broad cast format he is using like wep
<nine_> wpa4
<nine_> if he's using wpa enterprise
<nine_> or personal
<Marius80> I am looking up the modem
<Marius80> one moment please
<Marius80> nine_, cannot find any further infos about the modem
<Marius80> is my /etc/network/interfaces file correct?
<Marius80> how would you connect using the shell?
<nine_> again, if the format isn't correct u won't be able to connnect any way but direct wire
<nine_> how smart is he in wifi security?
<Marius80> who?
<Marius80> my room mate?
<nine_> he may  have it set up in ways only licenced OS's can connect
<nine_> yea
<Marius80> oh my goodness
<Marius80> actually he does not have any clue about PC's
<nine_> or again if he is broadcasting only in 802.1n then u will not be able to connect
<nine_> lol
<Marius80> I try what happens if I use a cable
<Marius80> will be back soon (hopefully)
<nine_> Apple now used 'n' as a standard, but not even son ps3's use the "n" standard yet
<john_buffalo2012> well after the ungrade no improvment in the propriortary driver install. i will try to mess with it tomorrow
<ashes> hello
<ashes> i installed kubuntu on my file server. i use x11 forwarding as a login to it, to open konsole. i'm wondering if i can disable loading kde on it on boot, to save ram, if that's possible
<ashes> uhm
<ashes> kdm even
<ashes> can i load xorg on boot instead of kdm?
<ashes> i'm new to this x11 forwarding. i'm not sure how it all works
<almoxarife> ashes: simple enough to check, kill kdm from ssh connection,
<almoxarife> ashes: unless you need to drive 100 miles if things go wrong, then don't
<ashes> how would i set this up on boot though?
<ashes> no. it's in the same room with me
<ashes> i think i want to load xorg instead of kdm
<almoxarife> ashes: kdm is being called from ???? brb
<ashes> and see if that wrks
<ashes> i didn't set up kdm. kubuntu did
<almoxarife> ashes: xorg loads kdm
<almoxarife> xorg > kdm
<almoxarife> i think
<ashes> i understand that
<ashes> but i am not familiar with the ubuntu or debian /etc configuration files
<almoxarife> let me see where kdm is loaded on my end ashes
<almoxarife> ashes: i figure in the end they all basically do the same thing
<ashes> yes, but the boot scripts load different files
<ashes> i'm a bsd person
<ashes> if this was bsd, i wouldn't be asking any questions
<ashes> debian is very different to me
<almoxarife> ashes: well then for starters, install 'recoll' , think of it as 'google for the system' , have it index the key config dir/folders, then search in recoll for key words, too simple
<ashes> ok
<ashes> uh
<ashes> if i search for kdm, it will get a lot of hits though
<almoxarife> you are on bds and i am on opensuse, so you are still out of luck
<almoxarife> ashes: true it would, but only certain ones matter, the ones in conf/rc/etc like places, and the ones that point to the 'man' for kdm even
<almoxarife> ashes: this will work with little overhead and less pain, install another display manager, say 'openbox'  , light as it gets, have the server come-up on openbox, that will reduce overhead and still allow for a ssh -x session
<ashes> uhm
<ashes> i want kde
<ashes> i want konsole
<ashes> ok
<ashes> if kdm has to run, that's ok. i was just hoping to save a bit of ram
<ashes> just for efficiency
<ashes> i'm not familiar with anything else
<almoxarife> ashes: sure, konsole from ssh should run regardless of the other sides dm, i ssh into a ubuntu server from a kde on opensuse, i get gnome on this end, i don't have gnome installed on this end
<almoxarife> ashes: but i don't have full blown out gnome install on the server, get it?
<ashes> i understand i don't need kde on the client end, but i run kde on all ends because it's what i am familar with. i'll typically install the same apps on all machines
<ashes> i'm not trying to save disc space, only ram
<almoxarife> ashes: fine, on the server, install qtrazor, its about as light kde as there is, the server should then run light with all the options avail to run bloated,
<ashes> but with kde, i'm guessing that apps depend on other kde apps running
<almoxarife> ashes: i have been talking ram bloat
<ashes> ok
<almoxarife> ashes: the apps bring up what they need to run, as long as they are avail
<ashes> i use this server as an android build system, and file server. ram is valuable
<ashes> it has 4gb
<almoxarife> ashes: i just rooted and installed android on a kindle 6.3.1 , so you know android/>?
<ashes> i know toolchains. i am learning android
<almoxarife> that was my first experience with root and android
<almoxarife> i can't say i know any of it
<ashes> i have built a native kernel, built on my arm box, and booted it on my phone
<almoxarife> i can't find the reset-default on android eveb
<ashes> android is difficult, because half of it is closed source
<almoxarife> ashes: really? who owns it?
<ashes> bsd source can be closed source
<ashes> and so android roms can be closed source
<ashes> making something great from android source takes a lot of work
<almoxarife> so far i am liking android on the kindle tablet, with google store its wonderful, lots nicer than a kindle-fire stock
<ashes> and finding full discloser developers is not easy
<ashes> i stopped using google market. i use f-droid because all apps are open source
<almoxarife> ashes: i assume i can do the same, how would i? web site?
<almoxarife> repo?
<ashes> f-droid
<ashes> it's a market replacement
<almoxarife> i don't want to replace, can't add another?
<ashes> sure
<ashes> you can add it
<almoxarife> we should move over to #android, someone is going to throw a fit here soon
<ashes> f-droid is a free android app store
<ashes> sure
<ashes>  /j #android
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, mein Kubuntu froze yesterday with the nividia-current.
<Teo_> Hello! If someone, not english-spleaking, downloads Kubuntu, and install its... he sees all the messages in English. This didn't happen in previous Kubuntu versions because the DVD had other languages inside. Is this way or only happens to me?
<hateball> Teo_: you can press F6 when the DVD boots and change language
<hateball> You should be able to change language when you choose to install as well, even if you initially booted in English
<Teo_> hateball: Yes, they you can choose another language. But when the installation is complete, you reboot your computer and then you see all the messages in English.
<Teo_> As I know some English, I can look for options to install another language files, but people that doesn't know English, can they install Kubuntu?
<lordievader> Teo_: That shouldn't happen if you selct a different language during the install.
<Teo_> Maybe I should fill a bug?
<hateball> Teo_: actually you only need to press any key what so ever when the DVD boots to change language
<Teo_> hateball: This was that way in previous Kubuntu editions, with the DVD. But now, without a 4 GB edition,  everything is in English after rebooting
<hateball> Teo_: Well it's possible that if you don't have an internet connection during install it wont download the language packages
<Teo_> hateball: Yes, I installed it without an internet connection
<yofel> Teo_: depends on the language, there are some languages shipped on the image, the rest needs an internet connection
<yofel> otherwise you need to install them later
<Teo_> yofel: I tried to install Kubuntu in Spanish and when I rebooted, I saw all the texts in English. Maybe there are no other languages than English. Anyway, thanks for confirming that you need an internet connection for installing language files
<hateball> Going into the language config post-install (with internet connection) should trigger downloading the missing language packs
<hateball> Of course that depends on reading english well enough to find that
<Teo_> Yes, I'm afraid that billions of people can't do that :-(
<hateball> well then either you install with internet, or make a custom DVD with languages included
<Teo_> I would like to note that, in previous Kubuntu versions, people hadn't to do those things, because they had a 4GB DVD edition. Does someone think this is a new bug?
<Riddell> Teo_: we're missing the notifier "language packs not entirely installed, should I install them?" in this release, it's tasked to add it back for next one
<Teo_> Riddell: Thanks, it happened to me, too.
<hateball> Teo_: well there is a 3.2GB DVD... isnt spanish on that?
<Teo_> hateball: Wait, where is that?
<hateball> I havent done a new install on 12.04 with anything other than english so I dunno
<hateball> Teo_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<Teo_> hateball: That's for "precise" :-)
<hateball> Teo_: oh! I'm behind the times :>
 * hateball usually just runs LTS
<Teo_> hateball: The situation for the latest Kubuntu seems to have changed, and I found it a little weird
<hateball> Teo_: Yeah I see that now, sorry
<Teo_> You are helping as much as you can :-) . Thanks, anyway!
<kRush_> derp, i just hid the menubar in quassel. how do I get it back?
<kRush_> nvm, ctrl+m
<discovered> Anyone Can help me for backtracing the konsole please? I don't why it is crashing today when i am trying to select text on it
<yofel> discovered: doesn't the crashhandler (drkonqi) start when it crashes?
<discovered> yofel, I installed the minimal kde , So i am not sure if that package installed
<yofel> it's part of kde-runtime which pretty much has to be installed.
<yofel> discovered: does your ~/.xsession-errors have any useful information?
<discovered> yofel, http://pastebin.com/hGXvYsWu
<discovered> I copied last lines
<yofel> probably the X Errors. But I have no idea how to debug those right now :/
<discovered> Perhaps the same problem https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303390 but for me it is happening when trying to select any text from knosole.
<ubottu> KDE bug 303390 in general "Konsole crashes when selecting invalid unicode character." [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<discovered> yofel, crashhandler is a packager?
<yofel> no, drkonqi is the kde crash handling application, I was just wondering why that wasn't triggered
<alex______> buongiorno
<alex______> ho appena installato kubundu :)
<alex______> c'è qualcuno che mi da qualche info al riguardo?
<Kvaks> I update with muon updater whenever there are available updates. Quite often, it tells be a reboot is necessary. Any idea which packages are causing this? It's annoying and feels a bit like I
<Kvaks> ... like I'm in Microsoft land.
<diego> ciaoo
<diego> !list
<ubottu> diego: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<luc4> Kvaks: commonly a kernel update requires a reboot. But you can delay as long as you want.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Kvaks> luc4: Ok. Maybe there should be a way to exclude kernel updates unless they are critical.
<lordievader> Kvaks: In many package managers you can lock the version number.
<yofel> or he could remove the kernel meta packages. That won't remove the kernel, but will prevent future updates
<yofel> Kvaks: most of the time it's easiest to just ignore the reboot notification though
<yofel> or you can hide it in the tray
<Kvaks> Yeah, I guess. Keep the kernel updates and only reboot when I would reboot for other reasons?
<yofel> right
<lordievader> Agreed have been doing that for many days now on my server :)
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, what were you doing when your system froze? Also take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, it was two days ago or so. I do not know what I did but it happens randomly.
<Graf_Westerholt> Xorg.0.log says [    50.002] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, that's just your direct rendering which your system can run without in desktop effects.That error shouldn't freeze anything
<BluesKaj> I think there may be a bug in kwin
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, but why cannot I switch to the terminal with CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, is your KB locked ?
<Graf_Westerholt> When Kubuntu freezes? It seems so. I cannot switch tho the terminal.
<Graf_Westerholt> I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and after that I pressed CTRL+ALT+DEL. I guess Linux should reboot then, but it did not.
<BluesKaj> no , I mean when you try to switch to the TTY
<Graf_Westerholt> I can do it now.
<Graf_Westerholt> Can log in at TTY.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, , ok seems you need an xorg.conf file , at the TTY , sudo service lightdm or kdm stop, then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<Graf_Westerholt> Why do I need an xorg.conf?
<xixor> yo, anyone tried the preload package with kubuntu/kde?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg.conf
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I know what the Xorg.conf is, but I thougt today you do not need it anymore.
<BluesKaj> read further , some nvidia products do
<BluesKaj> xixor, preload package ?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I guess Xorg.conf will not help, because it runs fine, just freeze a few weeks or days.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, besides it can't hurt to have one
<Graf_Westerholt> Sure, I'll try, but I guess it will not help.
<yofel> wait, what driver is even being used? (from dri/card0 it sounds like nouveau)
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, how do know it won't help
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, feeling. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> yofel, I installed nvidia-current.
<yofel> then you need an xorg.conf I believe
<yofel> or it'll still try to use nouveah
<yofel> I think
<Graf_Westerholt> yofel, I had the nouveau before the nvidia-current and it froze.
<yofel> does it use the nvidia driver?
<Graf_Westerholt> It uses the nvidia.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, run , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<yofel> hm, then the driver should be fine at least
<Graf_Westerholt> I guess it is not the driver. But what can freeze the system?
<Graf_Westerholt> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Graf_Westerholt> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9300 GE/PCIe/SSE2
<Graf_Westerholt> OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 304.43
<Graf_Westerholt> OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<Graf_Westerholt> OpenGL extensions:
<BluesKaj> well you have the nvidia 304.43 driver alright
<BluesKaj> then the xorg file should help keep things stable , but since it happens so seldom it could be a kwin anomaly bug
<Graf_Westerholt> Is there a log-file for kwin?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, i think it will show in the Xorg logs
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<BluesKaj> don't see a kwin log
<Graf_Westerholt> I try the Xorg.conf and wait.
<Graf_Westerholt> Going to create the xorg.conf. Bye!
<BluesKaj> nvidia-xconfig , Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, sorry?
<BluesKaj> that's the command , with sudo
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes, you wrote that. :D
<Graf_Westerholt> Graf_Westerholt, , ok seems you need an xorg.conf file , at the TTY , sudo service lightdm or kdm stop, then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<BluesKaj> ok good
<Graf_Westerholt> But I have to log out from KDE, right?
<BluesKaj> the TTY
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, what do you want to say?
<xixor> BluesKaj: preload is a daemon that watches which applications you run frequently, and preloads the application and their dependencies into memory so that those applications start much faster.  Similar to the prefetch in windows.  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Preload
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt,  I already said it , the post you quoted , just follow that.ctrl+alt+F1 or 2 to drop to the TTY.
<BluesKaj> xixor, i see a package called preload in synaptic that seems to fit what you described.
<xixor> yes, it's there
<xixor> you use synaptic? not muon?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, now I have a nice litte xorg.conf.
<BluesKaj> xixor, yup I prefer synaptic , muon was buggy and i don't mind a few gtk-libs ...mostly use synaptic as a reference for packages , seldom use it to install , but I do use it to purge stuff
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, cool , let's hope it keeps your desktop and Xserver stable now
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, maybe you can help me with this, too: cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<Graf_Westerholt> 176
<xixor> BluesKaj: I haven't had a chance to try this preload yet. I am mainly interested in seeing if I can speed up the launch time of dolphin and konsole
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt,  what's the problem there ?
<Graf_Westerholt> With 176 I cannot restart the X Server with ALT+PRINT+K
<Graf_Westerholt> I can set it to 1 in the sysrq but at the next boot it is back to 176
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, 176 is the default
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, right, but disables the X Server restart.
<BluesKaj> startx
<Graf_Westerholt> When it freezes.
<mad-leigh> hello, new to this irc chat.. just gonna kick back n watch for a while.. no issues yet... though I am using Tux By Frank Pieczynski Based on graphics of the game "pingus". and I would like a option to have about 20 Tux's on my screen doing there thing, kinda like a see through screen saver ... cheers ..
<simion314> anyone here can help me troubleshot a microphone problem?is more complex then unmuting the mic, I already spent a lot of time trying many thngs
<mad-leigh> was it this room I was just in a few mins ago?
<mad-leigh> booted myself
<xixor> mad-leigh: you're irc client appears to have quit approximately 40 seconds ago
<xixor> mad-leigh: what's a Tux by Frank Pieczynksi?
<BluesKaj> simion314, is the mic connected to a headset , if so that's a hit and miss problem
<simion314> BluesKaj: yes it is on a headset, and it worked sometime ago on same kubuntu version
<BluesKaj> simion314, which app were you using while connected , skype or an IM ?
<simion314> BluesKaj: i tried audaicty at first, then arecord(or similar) also no meter levels in pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> simion314, does it show as an input in alsamixer
<simion314> BluesKaj: yes, front and rear but neither work ,sometimes I get noise..
<simion314> so the device is detected, it detects when I plug it in front or rear
<BluesKaj> I have to ask , is the switch on the line to the headset turned on and turned up ?
<BluesKaj> simion314, that's about as much as I know about mics and headsets , since I seldom use mine anymore
<simion314> BluesKaj: thx for your time
<BluesKaj> simion314, is it possible the mic is muted in pavucontrol ?
<simion314> BluesKaj: no,it is not muted
<BluesKaj> simion314, which soundcard ?
<simion314> BluesKaj: it is an inegrated card that uses this chipset VT1708S
<simion314> BluesKaj: I googled it, most results are from the past  not relevant now,I tried a lot of stuf like adding options in alsa-base.conf
<BluesKaj> simion314, did you reload the kernel module , sudo modprobe snd_hda-intel ?
<BluesKaj> or snd-hda-intel rather
<BluesKaj> simion314, when you run the command there will be no output in the cli when the module loads properly
<simion314> BluesKaj: no error
<BluesKaj> anyway I have some stuff to do , so I'll BBL
<Guest66753> is there a launcher widget for only specific category? for example i would click my Multimedia launcher and it would display only amarok, dragon player, k3b, and kmix?
<tomatto> hi
<tomatto> please, in main repositories is not midnight commander?
<xixor> tomatto: it's there, the package name is: mc
<xixor> tomatto: sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-cache search midnight
<tomatto> xixor: i tried sudo apt-get install mc, but nothing
<xixor> does it say that it can't find the package?
<tomatto> xixor: yes, it is reason why i am asking for
<tomatto> i am going to try that search
<tomatto> xixor: it is now called mc in repository, nice surprise. sorry and thanks
<xixor> a'ight
<ovidiu-florin> hello is there an application that can backup my system so I can restore all my settings and preferences after reinstall? preferabily to back-up on a remote computer?
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: all the application settings are in your home directory
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: if I tar.gz my home, and restore it after reinstall, all the settings and preferences will stay the same?
<xixor> yes, they should
<ovidiu-florin> any problems if my new system is 64bit and the previous was 32?
<xixor> for this reason it is nice to have your /home directory on an entirely separate partition.  This way you can re-install linux, and your data and settings remain
<xixor> most settings should be fine
<ovidiu-florin> for example I use many computers, and I want to copy all settings on all of them, is there a way to automate this?
<xixor> you could probably write a shell script to automate this, probably definitely.  Is there a GUI-wizard to do this in a point and click easy way?  I dont' think so
<ovidiu-florin> doesn't nepomuk do something like this?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Check out rsync, rsync is great for such tasks.
<ovidiu-florin> or at least just create the backup
<xixor> I don't know if nepomuk does this
<xixor> I've never really used nepomuk, so cannot comment on it
<xixor> yes, rsync is a good suggestion for this type of thing
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying nepomuk right now
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll research on rsync
<SIR_Taco> ovidiu-florin: nepomuk indexs file names, meta data, contents of files, emails and their contents, etc. for easy searching
<ovidiu-florin> thank you xixor and lordievader
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Mount all the targets on one machine and let rsync do all the work.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: to have something like a centralised server that syncronises all machines?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Not really, but you could compare it to something like that. Though the mount is just temporary. You only need to do it once right?
<ovidiu-florin> not necesarily
<ovidiu-florin> i'm thinking at a system that keeps the same DE and settings on all machines at all time
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Oh well it doesn't matter, you use something like nfs/smb to mount the network drives. And then you write a script that syncs all the (wanted) directories.
<ovidiu-florin> something like dropbox, but for my desktop not just my files
<mad-leigh> sorry for not replying til now, was side tracked.
<mad-leigh> Amor
<ovidiu-florin> it would be a lot easier to just sync my desktop than use remote desktop connection every time
<ovidiu-florin> and it would almost be like working on the same machine all the time
<xixor> I would say that things like that sound good in theory, but are difficult in practice
<lordievader> xixor: What?
<ovidiu-florin> can you give me an example why?
<xixor> syncing all linux desktop settings and dot-files across multiple machines
<lordievader> xixor: It's one command?
<DarthFrog> xixor:  Unless you have your home directory in the cloud. :-)
<lordievader> (per machine...)
<xixor> the probelm is with differences in configuration.  Lets say you then put it on a 12" laptop, and the keyboard configuration is slightly different
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: that's exactly what I'm talking about
<xixor> so now your config on one machine is slightly different
<SIR_Taco> or if they're all stationary, and you have a network mounted /home
<lordievader> xixor: Ah yes there you are right, but you could track those settings down and put in an exclude for rsync.
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin: That's a return to thin-client, fat server computing.  i.e. the Unixen workstations of the 80's.
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: I haven't heard about that
<xixor> My solution is to put my various rc/dot files into a mercurial repository.  .bashrc, .vimrc, .irrsi/config, .xinitrc, and then check them out.  If I need to make a per-machine configuration tweak, then I fork the repository
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thin_client
<xixor> It takes about 5 minutes to setup KDE to my liking, so I don't bother syncing the ~/.kde folder
<ovidiu-florin> it takes about 30 minutes to configure and install my KDE
<ovidiu-florin> at least*
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: this is not what I have in mind
<xixor> well, installation time shouldn't be added to the 'time' estimate.  Because if you have some sort of complicated settings synchronization, the installation time will still be there
<ovidiu-florin> yes, but it spears me of tha time standing in front of the computer tweaking
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: I'm talking about a normal Desktop/Notebook that just sincronises the desktop and applications settings across devices
<ovidiu-florin> I like xixor's Ideea about forking the settings on each individual machine
<PasNox> hi, i would like to create a small service for my ubuntu but i don't really found usefull docs for that. i hve good knowledge of bash script. the probleme is mostly how i can i create the service script so stop / sstart works. and i would like to start before all logging services
<PasNox> any hint please?
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin:  Well then why not put your home directory on a NAS box and NFS mount it?
<PasNox> kubuntu*
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: It's very elegant.  I use bitbucket to store the mercurial repositories
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: It's free, very fast, uses ssh-keys for authentication, and uses git, or mercurial, and allows for unlimited private repositories
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: all of my source code, latex documents are also in this repository.  My pictures and a bunch of other stuff is in the cloud.  Easy to transfer between computers
<ovidiu-florin> I have a personal server and sftp for that
<xixor> I've been thinking of adding an off-site entire partition backup with tar+gz/rsync to an offsite server as well
<ovidiu-florin> What I want is something that can run like a service or an application, and does this automatically, preferably before login, so that all settings apply when I login
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: So make a startup script that mounts and syncs.
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin:  That's what /etc/rc.local is for.
<ovidiu-florin> PasNox: hope this helps: http://conscs.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/creating-a-service-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<simplew> Riddell: ping
<simplew> yofel: around?
<yofel> simplew: yes, but off to dinner, I'll be back in ~half an hour
<PasNox> ovidiu-florin: thanks u.
<simplew> yofel: ok
<simplew> yofel: dinner at this time???
<yofel> it's almost 6PM?
<simplew> yofel: exactly
<simplew> isnt too soon to dinner?
<yofel> well, I didn't really have lunch today, that's why
<yofel> bbl
<PasNox> ovidiu-florin: hm looks like there is nothing special relate to startup like, start before another service etc ?
<simplew> yofel: ok :)
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: What is the number of unique installations you work on?
<DarthFrog> PasNox: Startup order is determind by the S# of the script.
<ovidiu-florin> 5 at the moment
<DarthFrog> PasNox:  i.e S10<scriptname> will be started before S20<scriptname>
<PasNox> DarthFrog: hm i'm reading other service script file and it looks there is dedicated content for that too ?
<DarthFrog> PasNox:  have a look at the files in /etc/rc2.d  They are executed when entering run level 2.
<PasNox> DarthFrog: things like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324046
<PasNox> ok, thanks.
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: between 4 different computers across 2 different time zones, I'm at 11 different installations.  1 OSX, 1 Win8, 3 Win7, 2 Debian, 3 Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: 5 kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: and seldom 1 xp
<xixor> lol, I forgot to add an XP laptop too
<xixor> which is used daily
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: are you just bragging ? :P
<xixor> I was actually just curious,  I hadn't added them all up
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: do you try to close windows on OSX throu the right upper corner of the window? :D
<xixor> Hm.. no, not realy.  cmd+q all the way
<ovidiu-florin> aaa, keyboard fan
<xixor> the only problem I have is going from the macbook pro, to other PC laptops, as the macbook pro's trackpad is sooo nice, that using the Thinkpad or the HP laptops feels like I am using a machine from the stone age
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: lol
<xixor> does KDE support 4 finger gestures I wonder?
<SIR_Taco> most OS's have supported 3 finger gestures for quite a while now
<ovidiu-florin> I plan to buy a MacBook and put Kubutnu on it. Any opinions on that?
<udsslayer> ovidiu-florin: don't
<udsslayer> ovidiu-florin: its a PITA to get it to work properly
<ovidiu-florin> udsslayer: PITA?
<ovidiu-florin> udsslayer: oh, got it
<udsslayer> pain in the a**
<ovidiu-florin> udsslayer: you only have to do it once
<udsslayer> yeah
<udsslayer> but still...
<xixor> I tried to use both kubuntu, and debian on my macbook pro... I wouldn't recommend it.  Run the linux in a VM
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin: Why not get a notebook/laptop with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<xixor> well... if your machine is going to be a stationary machine, hooked up to the same external display all the time, and not being a "mobile" machine, then I think kubuntu/linux might be alright
<xixor> but if you want to have a "mobile" laptop, then I would say keep OSX.  Why?  OSX is an *amazing* mobile OS.  Open the lid everything works, close the lid, it hibernates instantly, open it up, wifi, graphics, external devices, all come up, all the hot keys work, battery life is phenomenal, the 4 finger gestures on the trackpad are amazing
<DarthFrog> xixor: The only trouble with that is it's Apple.
<xixor> well the problem with kubuntu is that it's linux
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: good point
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: I don't see that as a problem
<DarthFrog> xixor: And how is that a problem?   <not a snarky question>
<xixor> Linux is great.  I love deciding which of the dozen forks/half-written pieces of software to choose for any given task
<ovidiu-florin> simple, make your own :P
<DarthFrog> xixor: Ah.  you want someone else to choose for you.  Got it.
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: anyhoo, if I were to buy a mobile machine that was to run linux, then I'd get a system76 machine
<PasNox> xixor: i'm working daily on a macpro mahcine.
<PasNox> this thing is all but usable.
<SIR_Taco> DarthFrog: ;)
<PasNox> if my boss would allow me, long time i will have deleted this crappy os.
<PasNox> in 2012 an os that does not allow to cut / past files/folders is incredible.
<PasNox> but it's what mac os x is.
<PasNox> resizing a windows from everywhere, it's what they finally copied in 2012.
<PasNox> what an amazing os :)
<xixor> remember 6 months ago when kubuntu with kde 4.8 couldn't run for more than half a day without crashing?  that was sweet
<PasNox> 4.8 has always been stable for me, even 4.7
<PasNox> but before that, i agree kde was not so stable.
<PasNox> regarding kubuntu, i admit, looks it's not the best distro for kde.
 * PasNox point his eyes to chakra.
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: never had that problem
<ovidiu-florin> PasNox: any recommendations?
<PasNox> ovidiu-florin: recommend kde distrib ? no i will not recommand anyone as i never really use something other than kubuntu until the last years.
<PasNox> mandriva was a more bad thing ;)
<xixor> I like kubuntu
<PasNox> i tried chakra recetly i was liking it, but  package systeme rebut me
<DarthFrog> xixor: So why are you running Linux at all, then?
<xixor> DarthFrog: my stance is that all operating systems suck
<xixor> DarthFrog: Some just suck a little bit less at a few things than others
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: comment to that: I can put my picture on KMenu
<DarthFrog> xixor:  no disagreement there. :-)
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: can OSX do that?
<xixor> DarthFrog: rather than getting evangelical about it, I use OSX, Windows, and Linux on a daily basis, and just choose the best/most appropriate tool for the job
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: (just a joke, no offence meant)
<xixor> For instance, OSX is great for graphics.  I know it's cliche to say it, but supporting native PDF copy and paste between applications is really handy
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: OSX doesn't have a "start" menu the way that windows or KDE has
<yofel> simplew: re
<BluesKaj> xixor, wish I had the freetime on the job that you seem to have , when I was still working  :)
<DarthFrog> xixor: I agree with you: Operating systems are tools, not religious choices.
<yofel> people around here believe that operating systems are religions. Sadly I haven't yet found salvation even though I've been on linux for a few years
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: that reminds me... back to work
<yofel> if anything it's the OS that annoys me the least
<xixor> DarthFrog: I've used linux since 1997, with it as my sole installed OS for many years
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, :)
<DarthFrog> xixor:  Linux since 1994.
<ovidiu-florin> Linux since 2007. :)
<SIR_Taco> yofel: every Saturday I sacrifice some old EDO ram to the Linux gods :P
<xixor> BluesKaj: well, my job is programmer/scientist, and I run my own company.  Choosing the right OS for the job is simply a matter of time savings and/or delivering the best deliverable
<yofel> the only EDO DIMM's I have are in theoretically still working IBM boxes that are lying around
<yofel> can't get myself to throw them away T_T
<SIR_Taco> yofel: in all fairness... the only EDO DIMM I have left is on my keychain ;)
<yofel> :D
<xixor> DarthFrog: which distro did you use back then?  I got started with Red Hat 4, then moved onto Debian a year after that
<DarthFrog> xixor:  I first tried SLS but couldn't install it.  I finally succeeded with Slackware.  I ran Slack until Slack '96 before switching to Red Hat (4.0).  I tried many, many distros. :-)
<DarthFrog> <-- ex-distro whore.
<BluesKaj> ok guys the offtopic cops will interrupt this discussion soon , best to carry this next door to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ovidiu-florin> Linux since 2007, born in 1991, almost at the same time with Linux :D
<simplew> yofel: as i have told ya, i did a kubuntu install, and the problem about running KDE apps from dolphin as root do continue existing, but it continues to run other applications, for example right clicking in a text file and select to open it with libreoffice goes ok, it simply doesnt run KDE apps, says KDEINIT cant open the kde app
<yofel> wait, give a few minutes to make a VM, I can't debug this as long as it works here
<simplew> yofel: your running what?
<yofel> quantal with about ever bit of KDE installed that you can find in the archive
<yofel> *every
<simplew> ok
<simplew> yofel: but seams you didnt a new clean isntall
<yofel> no, this was installed around 11.04 or so
<borg-queen> i am having trouble mounting my windows ntfs drive and fdisk does not see the harddrive either.  I am running kubuntu which is installed on a SATA Raid 5 PCI controller card (no problems here) and I have Windows installed on a seperate physical harddrive (only ntfs partition on it) which is connected to my motherboard's SATA Port.
<simplew> yofel: yes, so this is a bug that apparently is new to 12.10
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, have you run sudo update-grub on kubuntu since installing it
<xixor> borg-queen: I have a similar setup, my ntfs drive could be mounted in dolphin without any intervention on my part
<xixor> borg-queen: I assume you have ntfs-3g installed.  Have you tried looking to see what gparted sees?  Does it show the NTFS disk?
<xixor> borg-queen: also, does the disk appear in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<borg-queen> xixor: gparted cannot find it either
<SIR_Taco> xixor: does gparted not get its info from fdisk?
<xixor> SIR_Taco: no idea. I  just like gparted
<xixor> borg-queen: what about cfdisk?
<BluesKaj> borg-queen,, I hot connected my sata drive and it showed up in dolphin without a reboot
<borg-queen> xixor: cannot find cfdisk
<xixor> hm.. ntfs-3g isn't a kernel module.  I'm not sure how to tell if it's working/loaded correctly
<SIR_Taco> xixor: no, ntfs-3g is a program that uses the fuse kernel modules
<xixor> Hm... I'm not sure which package cfdisk is in.  if gparted doesn't see it, I don't think that cfdisk will see it either
<xixor> SIR_Taco: How does one check if it's loaded?  lsmod isn't listing fuse for me.  I haven't had to debug ntfs drive problems in like 5 or 6 years... I don't really know where to go from here
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, run sudo blkid  and sudo update-grub
<yofel>  os-prober won't find it either if fdisk doesn't
<BluesKaj> anyway bbiab ...checking post/mail
<yofel> borg-queen: you could check 'dmesg' for the disk initialization messages, and check if something's odd there
<SIR_Taco> xixor: I do believe that fuse is built-in, not a module
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: I just ran those... gparted still cannot find
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, close then reopen gparted,
<SIR_Taco> xixor: no, sorry... fuse is still a program not a module, my mistake. you'd require 'fuse' fuse-utils' 'libntfs10' 'ntfsprogs' 'ntfs-3g'
<xixor> SIR_Taco: oic
<xixor> SIR_Taco: I guess that is the whole "user space" part of the fuse name, eh?
<SIR_Taco> xixor: yes
<SIR_Taco> but, regardless, if it's not showing up in fdisk, it's nothing to do with those programs
<borg-queen> yofel: I just looked through dmesg and I am not sure what I am looking for.  I cannot tell what is referring to harddrive identification or something else
<xixor> I wonder if there is an atapi/ide bios setting involved here?
<xixor> though, changing that might wreak havoc with the raid array
<yofel> borg-queen: for the SATA disk something like this usually: http://paste.kde.org/587936
<simplew> have you managed to check?
<simplew> yofel: managed to check?
<yofel> VM finished installing, will have it on in a sec
<simplew> yofel: ok
<borg-queen> xixor: now one thing to point out regarding my bios...I do have to go to the bios and tell it to change the boot up harddrive between the raid controller and my standalone windows drive to switch between the operating systems
<BluesKaj> bor then you should have grub installed on / in kubuntu so it picks up the windows drive
<SIR_Taco> borg-queen: do you have a pci card running your raid drives?
<yofel> simplew: bah, lemme do a completely fresh install. I tried to use vmbuilder, which crashed for quantal, so I made a mini-install for precise and upgraded that
<BluesKaj> borg-queen,^
<yofel> simplew: but now I can open kate fine from dolphin as root :(
<simplew> yofel: do this, open kcmshell userconfig and add another group to the user
<simplew> yofel: and then set sudo with NOPASSWD
<simplew> those are the things i did related to the user
<borg-queen> BluesKaj Xixor yofel: Here is my dmesg output http://paste.kde.org/587942/
<yofel> ok, trying
<yofel> simplew: what group did you add?
<simplew> yofel: let me check
<simplew> yofel: the group "Use scanners"
<yofel> bah, userconfig is buggy as hell *-.-
<borg-queen> BluesKaj Xixor yofel: Essentially I trying to simply copy some files off my Linux drives and paste them on my Window Drive (the files are music, docs, pictures, etc.) and then I am going to wipe the RAID drive clean.  The RAID drives where originally on a seperate computer with this Kubuntu install and Windows was never installed on that box.  That motherboard took a bite and so I just installed the Raid drives/conroller on this
<borg-queen> box which does have windows installed on the seperate harddrive
<BluesKaj> demsg won't tell us much ..what's listed in grub will
<xixor> borg-queen: Well, if you just want to grab some data, you might try just using explore2fs from windows (http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs).  Not pretty, but it might do what you're after
<xixor> borg-queen: not sure if it's the best solution for you though.  Might be better to get grub going properly so you can dual boot
<yofel> BluesKaj: dmesg shows a few IO_ERROR's on the ata devices, but I don't have time to look at this closer ATM
<yofel> simplew: ok, bug reproduced o.O
<borg-queen> xixor: Yea I tried that and it sees most of the Linux files but not the user files in the home partition ???.. I am trying to find grub so I can paste its contents now
<simplew> yofel: so this problem was caused by adding anew group to the user???
<simplew> yofel: but i did removed that group and then the problem continued existing
<MySystem> hello is there a way to change offline audio stream volume because stream is a short sound and then disapears in micxer
<eegore> I lost my kwallet password, is there anyway to reset it?
<eegore> running 12.04
<yofel> great, now I logged out and in again and it works again
<yofel> bah
<simplew> yofel: but here logging out doesnt fix the problem
<yofel> actually
<simplew> yofel: here i have removed the group again, and theproblem continues exisitng
<yofel> I think NOPASSWD breaks it
<swex> hi is there any person whos notification area icons shaking?
<yofel> when it worked just now I had removed NOPASSWD from the admin group which the user was also part of
<yofel> so... seem like kdesudo needs the password dialog to work properly @_@
<simplew> yofel: so this problem is caused by sudo, since xhost sets are like they should be, see /etc/X11/Xsession.d/35x11-common_xhost-local
<borg-queen> BluesKaj Xixor yofel: OK I just reinstalled Grub and updated it.  Here is my menu.lst file: http://paste.kde.org/587948/    It does not look like it found my WIndows drive either
<simplew> yofel: but i dont get why in previous kubuntu versions worked ok
<simplew> yofel: and now doesnt
<simplew> yofel: anyway ill remove NOPASSWD to see if the problem disappears
<simplew> loggin out
<swex> swex
<swex> oh sorry for prev, Is anybody have this bug when notification area icons shaking?
<simplew> yofel: fu*, now dolhpin root runs kde apps fine
<simplew> yofel: its really caused by NOPASSWD, so how can this be fixed?
<SIR_Taco> swex: KDE 4.9.2 ?
<yofel> no idea? Someone would have to debug this.
<swex> SIR_Taco: yes!
<simplew> yofel:  can you comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309233
<ubottu> KDE bug 309233 in general "unable to run kde applications from dolphin as root" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<SIR_Taco> swex: there is a bug report submitted, it has been fixed (from what I can tell) and the next update of KDE should address that issue
<swex> SIR_Taco: can you give me link to this bug? Googling didn't give me anythign
<SIR_Taco> swex: yea, give me a minute
<yofel> simplew: no, not a KDE bug. kdesudo isn't KDE software. File a bug on Launchpad please
<yofel> ubuntu-bug kdesudo
<simplew> yofel: but listen this, if i do su -  and run dolphin from there and i have NOPASSWD set, the problem exists, so this isnt realted to kdesudo
<xixor> kdesudo isn't KDE software?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/kdesudo
<borg-queen> BluesKaj Xixor yofel: have you had a chance to look at my Grub yet?
<simplew> yofel: this is not related ith kdesudo
<swex> one more annoying bug: http://www.quakelive.com/forum/showthread.php?28421-(k)ubuntu-12.10-X-input-bug
<xixor> hm.... interesting.  Does ubuntu sponsor launchpad?
<xixor> borg-queen: No, sorry
<xixor> borg-queen: grub scares me
<yofel> simplew: I know that at least command line su/do resets the environment, try 'sudo -E'
<yofel> running GUI apps with cli su/do is rally broken
<yofel> by design though
<yofel> *really
<simplew> yofel: i have just uinstalled kdesudo, and im gg to test how it goes
<yofel> borg-queen: sorry no, how many disks is the system supposed to find again? From what I see it sees 3 (sda, sdb, sdc - each with 1 partition)
<simplew> yofel: i have set NOPASSWD again (now that kdesudo was uninstalled) and im gg to logout to test it
<yofel> the first 2 are only 4GiB and 1GiB large though. Flash drives?
<yofel> try it, kdesu might work
<SIR_Taco> swex: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306992 that's one... can't find the Ubuntu related one, unfortunatley.
<ubottu> KDE bug 306992 in widget-systemtray "After update to KDE 4.9.1 icons in system tray are blinking and changing their places when changing or rewinding song in Music On Console" [Normal,New]
<yofel> any luck with kdesu?
<simplew> yofel: well running dolphin root runs kde apps from it
<swex> SIR_Taco: thx
<borg-queen> yofel: There are 4 physical harddrives all together.  3 are setup as a Raid 5, single disk, with 3 partitions (sda, sdb, sdc) using a MegaRaid PCI controller, and then 4th physical drive has windows installed on a NTFS partition directlly connected to one of the SATA ports on my Motherboard
<SIR_Taco> swex: it has to do with the Kmix system tray  program... it constantly restarts... some have had success removing the Kmix system tray program
<simplew> yofel: i dont use to type kdesu or kdesudo to run dolphin as root, i have simply copied /usr/share/Aplications/kde/dolphin.desktop into dolphinsu.desktop and simply add this line X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true   to allow to run dolphin as root
<swex> SIR_Taco: mb but I need that)
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, I was looking for the output from the command , sudo update-grub ..it's simpler and gives more relevant info
<simplew> yofel: thats one way to run dolphin as root, but the result is the same as runing it from "kdesu dolpppppphin", or simply "su -" and run dolphin from it
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: Here you go :)  http://paste.kde.org/587978/
<simplew> yofel: so as you see i was not using kdesudo to run dolphin root, thats why i said was not related with kdesudo, but now that kdesudo is uninstalled the problem is also gone, so yes, the problem is related with kdesudo
<simplew> yofel: xiii, kdesudo uninstall also uninstalled muon, how can this be possible?!?
<yofel> kdesudo has to set a bunch of things to make the applications still work, I would guess that something of that is tied to the UI, which never opens if you don't need a password
<yofel> but I'm really clueless here
<yofel> o.O
<simplew> how the hell one has put muon dependant on kdesudo?!
<simplew> this is really bad packagement
<yofel> libmuonprivate1 depends on kdesudo
<yofel> don't ask me why
<yofel> it doesn't even use it
<simplew> yofel: can you show me that?
<yofel> (the person responsible for muon does know what he's doing that though)
<yofel> what?
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, that's pretty old kernel and install , 8.04 is EOL ...i wonder if an upgrade to the next LTS with new grub version wouldn't pick up your windows drive
<yofel> simplew: http://paste.kde.org/587990 see kdesudo in the depends
<BluesKaj> !EOL |  borg-queen
<ubottu> borg-queen: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<simplew> yofel: this was add by the packager
<yofel> BluesKaj: hardy isn't EOL on servers till April 2013
<simplew> yofel: like i said, bad packagement
<simplew> muon doesnt need kdesudo to run
<yofel> well, no
<simplew> yofel: some packager did add this required: phonon, kdesudo, software-properties-kde    and this is WRONG; muon doesnt need that to run
<yofel> but it depends on software-properties-kde, which needs it and doesn't depend on it
<yofel> so... workaround I assume -.-
<simplew> yofel: it could be addded as recommends but never as requires
<yofel> let's just ask jt
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok , I guess i missed something ..didn't see anything about it being a server version
<simplew> yofel: jt?
<yofel> -> -devel
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: yea I was hoping not do have to do that since I was going to wipe it afterwords... Do you think I should plug my windows drive into my open SATA port on the RAID controller since kubuntu sees the RAid controller?
<yofel> BluesKaj: all releases have multiple desktop, and a server edition. While KDE3 is EOL since long ago, the server edition is still supported
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, sata is hot pluggable
<BluesKaj> I mknow servers are 5yrs yofel , i just din't see anything about borg-queen's install being a server
<simplew> yofel:  whois jt
<yofel> simplew: JontheEchidna
<simplew> yofel: can you ask him to fix that?
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, is your install aserver edition ?
<yofel> simplew: calm down, let's first figure out what really needs to be done here before just running through the wall
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: the original computer that the RAID controller was plugged into was, but not this one... so I would have to shutdown
<simplew> yofel: yes but that also needs to be fixed, those requires are simply wrong and are triggering software to be wrongly unistalled when one wants to just uninstall kdesudo
<simplew> yofel: they need to be set as recommends, not as requires
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: I think I can set it up as a stand alone logical drive, though I self taught so I am not sure but I saw a setting earlier for this when I was looking at the RAID controllers BIOS
<simplew> yofel: and phonon shouldnt even be set as recommends since its already triggereeeeed by other main packages, and muon is not in any way needing phonon
<yofel> uh, actually it does need it for something I believe
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: If I am not mistaken I would set it up as RAID 0 as a new logical drive and it should not delete any content????
<simplew> yofel: phonon its for sound, package management does not need sound
<simplew> what a mess
<yofel> it might need it to suggest audio plugins from gstreamer if they're needed
<simplew> yofel: but those cant be realted with muon
<yofel> things depend more on each other than you seem to realize
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, how many drives are we dealing with on the raid array ?
<simplew> yofel: its not the case
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, HDDs that is , not partitions
<yofel> simplew: ok, so, about kdesudo again: muon needs kdesudo to open software-properties-kde, without kdesudo the menu entry to do that doesn't work it seems
 * yofel goes testing that
<[GuS]> Hi guys. I want to know if current amarok (2.6.0) can sync with and iPod 4G ? i've connected it and doesn't do anything
<yofel> simplew: yup, requires kdesudo
<simplew> yofel: it should be as recommends, unisntall kdesudo should not trigger muon to also be uninstalled
<SIR_Taco> [GuS]: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: The RAID 5 array has 3 HDDs that have this Kubuntu installation and the filed I need (plugged into a PCI MegaRaid controller -i have one spare SATA port), and my windows HDD is currently plugged directly into the first SATA port on my motherboard
<yofel> simplew: not even if removing kdesudo breaks a menu entry in muon?
<yofel> (yes, that justifies a dependency usually)
<simplew> yofel: what menu entry?
<yofel> Settings->Configure Software Sources - in the Software Center
<yofel> does nothing without kdesudo
<simplew> yofel: other distros that dont use sudo they dont need kdesudo, and they do have muon, just think on that
<yofel> and which ones are that?
<[GuS]> SIR_Taco: already saw that page
<simplew> severall distros that dont use sudo, mageia, fedora, suse
<simplew> mandriva
<[GuS]> ahh no... thats new
<[GuS]> i saw one very old
<yofel> simplew: well, we on our hand can't use SU by default
<[GuS]> SIR_Taco: thanks, i will look at it
<yofel> simplew: so we're stuck with something that uses sudo
<heathjs> hey guys, any idea on how to get a list of flags a package was compiled with?
<simplew> yofel: yes but it should exist as recommends to not trigger other apps to be uninstalled that dont really need kdesudo to run
<simplew> yofel: but im still confued to what your referring to a menu entry
<yofel> simplew: lemme re-read the relevant section of the debian policy just to make sure I'm not talking nonsense here
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  care to clarify what you are seeking?
<heathjs> dpkg-buildflags --dump isn't quite what i'm looking for, i'm looking to see if vim was compiled with the --with-features=big
<heathjs> flag
<simplew> yofel: what software center?
<yofel> kickoff -> computer -> Muon Software Center (or muon-installer as command)
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  you could probably dig up the makefile from the source package, but i'll do that work for you if you want
 * TheLordOfTime is digging around other packages' source now anyways
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  which version of the operating system?
<heathjs> TheLordOfTime: if you care to tell me how you do it, that's what i'm really after, so i don't have to rely on someone helping me next time :)
<simplew> yofel: i dont have that
<heathjs> 12.10
<heathjs> 64bit
<yofel> didn't you just uninstall muon?
<heathjs> yofel: myself?
 * TheLordOfTime digs around in the source package
<yofel> heathjs: sorry, was meant for simplew
<heathjs> kk
<simplew> yofel: yes but i did installed it back
<yofel> then install muon-installer, it's installed by default but was removed too
<simplew> ah yes Muon Software Center, its simply muon, not muon-installer
<simplew> yofel: so what that menu entry has to do with kdesudo?
<yofel> settings -> configure software sources
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  for the record: TINYFLAGS+=--with-features=small
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  the quantal version is compiled with the --with-features=small system
<SIR_Taco> just call him the Doctor
<simplew> yofel: thats inside muon? im really failing to understand what you mean
 * heathjs is already well on his way to compiling a custom version
<heathjs> thanks TheLordOfTime
<yofel> simplew: did you run muon-installer or muon?
<yofel> it's not in muon
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, so grub is installed on the kubuntu drive. If you still have the live-cd , you can reinstall grub using it and once booted into the live-cd , open a terminal and do, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being the designated letter given to the drive it resides on.
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  i went to the source package page on Launchpad (https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim)
<yofel> or wait
<yofel>  it is
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  then i went into the code branch for Quantal
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  then i hit 'Browse Code', and then went to debian/
<yofel> simplew: just open your software sources settings
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  then i read the rules file
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  which is where the build rules usually lurk in
<yofel> simplew: then run 'sudo dpkg -r --force-depends kdesudo' in konsole and try again
<BluesKaj> borg-queen, reinstalling grub should pickup the windows drive
<simplew> i did runned "pat-get install muon" to have muon back, currently theres no binary named muon-installer
<yofel> simplew: just use muon
<simplew> ok im in muon, and now?
<yofel> click on settings, then on configure software sources
<simplew> ok im on it
<yofel> good, it opened right?
<simplew> yofel: yes, but with muon, as you know kdesudo is also isntalled
<yofel> now run this in konsole: sudo dpkg -r --force-depends kdesudo
<yofel> and try again
<heathjs> make --with-features=big doesn't seem to be a thing you can do
 * heathjs tinkers
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  you can if you fork the package
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  any reason you want it to be built with --with-features=big ?
<simplew> yofel: i did but nothing new was isntalled
<TheLordOfTime> there's probably a good reason its not as taht :P
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: ok let me give that a try
<yofel> simplew: -r is remove
<heathjs> TheLordOfTime: the powerline plugin requires it
<simplew> yofel: ah yes
<borg-queen> BluesKaj: Thank you for your help :)
<yofel> simplew: and --force-depends tells dpkg to ignore and dependency issues
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  i can fork the package and dump it into a PPA for you if you want
<heathjs> do you have to fork it?
<simplew> yofel: ok im gg to try now
<heathjs> hg clone isn't sufficient?
<heathjs> i don't mind building it locally
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't know what that command would do :P
<yofel> simplew: looking at the debian-policy, it's a borderline thing. It's needed, but doesn't really provide a major part of the functionality
<heathjs> TheLordOfTime: if you build it, i'm curious which commands you used to successfully build it
<simplew> yofel: yes in fac that doesnt apppear anymore since kdesudo was uninstalled
<yofel> simplew: so what I see here that you can do: file a bug about the kdesudo issue with 'ubuntu-bug kdesudo', then file another one with 'ubuntu-bug muon' about the dependency
<yofel> then we can continue from there
<yofel> just talking here won't get anything "fixed"
<simplew> yofel: indeed :)
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  we should continue this discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic, to leave support for here and our ramblings separate
<simplew> yofel: could you show me that you wwwwwere reading about debian policy
<TheLordOfTime> yofel:  speaking of debian packaging policy, got a link to those?
<yofel> simplew: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-binarydeps
<heathjs> make -j5 TINYFLAGS+=--with-features=big
<heathjs> success
<TheLordOfTime> heathjs:  nope
<TheLordOfTime> well that'd *workU*
<TheLordOfTime> *work* *
<TheLordOfTime> but i'd actually change the packaging parameters itself
<heathjs> k
<TheLordOfTime> makes for an easier fork :P
<yofel> TheLordOfTime: I think you can work things out from ^ :)
<simplew> yofel: i need to set some flags to the kernel module of my wifi card, it there a GUI for that?
<TheLordOfTime> yofel:  yup, thanks.
<yofel> simplew: not that I know of
<yofel> but I never looked for one either
<simplew> yofel: in mageia theres a gui that allows to control alal system options, like it also exists in opensuse...
<yofel> simplew: well, we hvae a KCM for grub2 settings, but I'm not sure if there's one for generic module parameters
<Guest12553> hi
<yofel> sounds like something that would be nice to have (not sure if installed by default)
<Guest12553> hi all
<simplew> yofel: no, thats just for grub2 parameters, and deosnt allow to change many things
<simplew> yofel: after i create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ i just need to modprobe the module, right?
<yofel> well, that's the only thing that got packaged
<yofel> yeah, should work like that
<simplew> yofel: my mouse has been stoping without any apparent reason, is there any bug reports about?
<yofel> first time I hear about that one
<yofel> unless X froze
<simplew> yofel: the mouse stops working if i change the ips parameter on my realtek wifi card...
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> well, if dmesg and the X log don't show and error I'm clueless
<yofel> s/and/an/
<Guest41679> ciao
<Guest41679> !list
<ubottu> Guest41679: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<uneivi> hi, everybody. I want to know where are the amarok track progress icons, does somebody know?
<simplew> yofel: i have found the REAL problem and have fixed it, now is possible to run kde apps from dolphin root
<simplew> yofel: wana know what the real problem was?
<simplew> yofel: still kdesudo still needs a fix in the source code...
<SIR_Taco> simplew: if you explain it, it may be useful to others aswell
<yofel> simplew: sure, but do still file a bug and explain it there as well
<yofel> great, floodbots are crazy again
<simplew> yofel: its like this, if in /etc/sudoers i change the %sudo line to ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL    it will not be possible to run kde apps from dolphin root, but if instead i change it to ALL= NOPASSWD: ALL     then will be possible to run kde apps from dolphin root
<lordievader> ikonia: You around? FloodBots are flooding, ironically enough.
<yofel> simplew: ...
<yofel> fun
<simplew> so kdesudo isnt able to understand the format if theres no space between =  and NOPASSWD
<simplew> yofel: understand now?
<yofel> yeah, parsing bug
<simplew> yofel: indeed
<simplew> yofel: where the apropriated place to create the bug report?
<yofel> simplew: do you have a launchpad account yet?
<yofel> you'll need one
<simplew> yofel: yes i have
<yofel> ok, then please run 'ubuntu-bug kdesudo' in konsole
<yofel> and follow the instructions
<PasNox_> Hi, i'm tryiong to add dependencies of my service, and look for good documentation on the Required-Start keyword, any hint please ?
<PasNox_> where i'm supposed to gett the service name to add ?
<simplew> yofel: what title i should give to the bug report
<yofel> good question
<yofel> "Wrong parsing of sudoers permission definition" maybe?
<simplew> yofel: how about: unable to recognise formattation if space isnt provide
<SIR_Taco> better than brokey no worky
<yofel> simplew: Unable to recognise permission format if space is missing
<yofel> maybe
<simplew> yofel: yes, that appears better
<yofel> SIR_Taco: I would have to look at the bugs that I marked invalid, but I do believe there was at least one that contained 2x "Doesn't Work"
<yofel> doesn't happen as much these days though
<SIR_Taco> yofel: Back in my tech days... when we got bored and it was obviously a circuit problem... (the receiving end wouldn't understand a circuit problem unfortunately)... we'd just say "brokey no worky"  :P
<yofel> :D
<yofel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<yofel> sorry for the ping, but would one of you guys be kind enough to make the Floodbots shut up?
<yofel> Thanks in advance
<simplew> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/1074159
<L3top> yofel: the floodbot exists for a reason. If someone has to pipe down... it is not the bot. Don't call a channel emergency because you don't "like" the guidelines.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074159 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "Unable to recognise sudoers permission format if space is missing" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> L3top: ok, sorry. I was referring to the constant mode changes they've been doing for a while now
<L3top> ah... misunderstood... you can disable entrance/leave notification you know...
<L3top> etc
<yofel> that would've been an option too, yeah -.-
<yofel> sorry again
<axolotl> Greetings all. Just installed kubuntu 12.10 on an old desktop, very impressed. Haven't used KDE for years
<axolotl> Can't get Flash working though; worked on old xubuntu 12.04 install. Any ideas?
<L3top> nvidia card?
<axolotl> Definitely installed, shows as Firefox plugin. Rekonq crashes on Flash page
<axolotl> Yes, 6600GT AGP
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<axolotl> L3top> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] [10de:00f1] (rev a2)
<axolotl> tried old FX5200 too, both nouveau and nvidia drivers
<axolotl> tried Flash-Aid Firefox plugin to no avail
<axolotl> L3top: why the question? Is there a known issue? System is 32-bit i386 (Athlon XP2400+)
<simplew> axolotl: what notebook is that
<axolotl> It's not a notebook, it's a desktop
<simplew> axolotl: what you mean by "System is 32-bit i386 (Athlon XP2400+)"
<L3top> There is always an issue with nvidia and flash... I believe it might be rooted in that flash no longer uses acceleration, it may still be selected by default... so... I would try and check that... but that is a total guess. I am on LTS without issue.
<axolotl> simplew: I was asking about Flash not working and L3top asked if it was an NVIDIA card in the machine. I was adding a bit more detail as I know there have been 64-bit problems with Flash.
<axolotl> L3top: thanks, have tried with and without in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<L3top> axolotl: which driver did you install or how
<axolotl> L3top: didn't work with out-of-box 12.10 nouveau or jockey-installed nvidia-current
<L3top> axolotl: what is the output of apt-cache policy nvidia-updates | grep stalled
<L3top> er
<L3top> axolotl: what is the output of apt-cache policy nvidia-updates | grep andid
<axolotl> L3Top: no nvidia-updates; for nvidia-current, I get "Candidate: 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1"
<L3top> axolotl: what is the output of apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates | grep andid         sorry
<axolotl> L3top: 304.51-0ubuntu1
<L3top> I would wait for other advice before I took my own in this case.
<L3top> You are going to have to try different drivers or downgrade your flash to test I believe. I downgrade flash to the last version with accel... but... that is probably not the preferred answer. I would just test things. Uninstall nvidia-current and go for nvidia-current-upgrades... in case it happens to deal with your issue...  (but then I find apt-get faster than reading boring old changelogs.
<axolotl> L3top: thanks for your help. I think I've tried most things except a Flash downgrade; and nvidia-173 is not installable on 12.10 at the moment.
<L3top> I could give you 260-glx if you wanted...
<L3top> that will install...
<axolotl> L3top: thanks for the offer, but I can do without Flash if it means hacking old non-repository GPU drivers in.
<L3top> k
<keithzg> Any ideas about how to surpress or solve the "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/user/.cache/keyring-blahblah: No such file or directory" messages when using programs like virsh and virt-manager?
<keithzg> No ideas? I'll try adding KDE to the OnlyShowIn= line in /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.desktop, see if that does the trick.
#kubuntu 2012-11-02
<aasd> Is something going on with kubuntu's webpage? www.kubuntu.org
<SIR_Taco> aasd: like what exactly?
<aasd> the inicial page shows only "OK".
<SIR_Taco> aasd: not here
<aasd> SIR_Taco: Ok. That is strange, my web browser shows me only the text "OK", however if I execute "lwp-request www.kubuntu.org" on the command line, it shows me the right webpage...
<SIR_Taco> aasd: odd
<aasd> In addittion to that, rekonq is working fine, however firefox still showing me up only the text "OK"..
<JimmyJohnny> I just downloaded KUbuntu 12.10 .ISO and it exceeds a normal CD, can you just burn it to a regular DVD and make it bootable?
<xixor> JimmyJohnny: Yes
<JimmyJohnny> I figured that was about the only possible thing to do. Not sure what else I could to do to make it bootable. :)
<JimmyJohnny> I guess a bd-r would work also but that's overkill
<msx> JimmyJohnny: USB boot, PXE boot
<junzhu> HI
<xerukm> I have a simple question that maybe somebody can help with, how do you manually install plasma themes?
<xerukm> i checked around on google, and the few methods ive found don't work
<dogweather> xerukm, the app for that is installed by default. Lets you browse and install themes. Is that what you're looking for?
<JimmyJohnny> why are the 64-bit ISO images always preceded with AMD, those work for Intel too, dont they?
<DarthFrog> JimmyJohnny:  Yes, AMD64 works with Intel CPUs, too.  But the 64-bit instruction set was developed by AMD and licensed by Intel.  Naturally enough, Intel doesn't want to give AMD any credit so they call it x86-64.  But it's AMD's baby as Intel went with Itanium.
<JimmyJohnny> interesting, i never knew that, thanks.
<JimmyJohnny> im surprised Intel still uses anything developed by AMD considering AMD is losing the CPU wars right now
<dniMretsaM> quick question. how do I hide the "Desktop" button on my second monitor? I know I've done it before, but I can't figure it you again
<JimmyJohnny> you=out
<JimmyJohnny> making my bootable usf flash drive to try out kubuntu 12.10
<JimmyJohnny> usf=usb
<svspl> why there is no kubuntu-12.04.1-dvd-i386.iso? cd version is updated but dvd not
<BinaryCortex> help
<BinaryCortex> i have kubuntu installed via wubi
<BinaryCortex> but it doesnt see the onboard wifi card
<BinaryCortex> how do i tell it to look again
<BinaryCortex> helooooooooooooo
<BinaryCortex> is anyone awake
<BinaryCortex> never mind
<BinaryCortex> i got it
<BinaryCortex> additional drivers needed to be run twice
<BinaryCortex> once to download, and again to search
<BinaryCortex> no clue why
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> does anybody also have issues with firefox latest on 12.10? if i start it, it uses a lot of cpu, w/o doing anything
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sasori> back on kde, havent been back in years.  unity...... anyways.  i have a few questions, 1, why does minimize make the windows disappear to no where and not the task bar, 2, how do i fix the task bar??
<BluesKaj> sasori, click on the cashew "panel tool box" icon on the right of the panel , choose add widgets , then type taskbar in the search
<sasori> o woah............. weird............ i added a default panal, and its my original panel, overlayed on some other random panel, that is very weird
<sasori> lol.... so dragged it down, deleted other one, problem solved
<sasori> thanks for the tip though
<sasori> btw, kde is AWESOME!  i havent been on here since 4.10
<BluesKaj> hehyeah , didn't realize how good til I tried unity and gnome again just to check it out
<buzz_> some maintenance on kubuntu.org or an accident ? http://www.kubuntu.org/ the download page etc is still working but
<tsimpson> buzz_: what's not working?
<buzz_> strange. checking as its returning something strange on my browser. but not on wget
<BluesKaj> buzz_, dunno , but it looks fishy because there's no explanation.
<buzz_> on firefox its just giving me "OK" no html etc. on wget/chromium i get the page/site
<mad-leigh> hi is there a site that can help guide me ... wants chronix radio installed in radio tray or my media player
<tsimpson> buzz_: works for me in FF 16.0.2
<buzz_> something weird going on. could be my system. http://www.kubuntu.org/index.php shows correctly and http://www.kubuntu.org/ doesnt. im going to clear cache etc
<buzz_> hmm and now it just decided to work again. oh well. ;-)
<sasori> sorry, another question.  trying to setup external moniotr as primary, with laptop off, and lid shut.  how do i set vga as primary???
<BluesKaj> sasori, which graphics card?
<sasori> blues asus u30sd, geforce gt520M
<BluesKaj> ok sasori have you installed the nvidia-current driver . if so you should have a settings option in the nvidia settings GUI
<sasori> BluesKaj: ahh i see.  i dont think i have that yet.  forst time back on kde in 5-6 years.  and its so awesome.
<sasori> BluesKaj: went to additional drivers.  3 options.  "Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernal module and VDPAU library" and 2 postings of "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernal module and VDPAU library"
<sasori> which do you suggest?
<BluesKaj> sasori, none of the above , oiprn a terminal , sudo apt-get install nvidia current , then sudo nvidia-xconfig  , then reboot
<sasori> BluesKaj:  are you sure man, :
<sasori> E: Unable to locate package nvidia
<sasori> E: Unable to locate package current
<BluesKaj> sorry sasori nvidia-current, I forgot the -
<sasori> lol!  ok thanks
 * BluesKaj curses the KB ...gotta blame it , I never make mistakes:)
<sasori> lol :)  ok reboot time
<sasori> BluesKaj: lol, not a success.  i keep running this comand as sudo, and restart.  but no love.  keeps saying this
<sasori> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<sasori> now my resolution is like..... mega big
<BluesKaj> sasori, ok , drop to a tty, ctrl+alt+F1, sudo service kdm or lightdm stop, and do, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> ok , I have tpo leave now ..if you have more trouble , I'm sure omeone else can helpr ot you can also join #ubuntu for adviced since this is a graphics driver issue
<xixor> you can see if the nvidia module is loaded.  lsmod | grep nvidia
<sasori> BluesKaj: cool, thanks mate!
<sasori> will give it a go
<xixor> when I installed kubuntu and setup my nvidia card, I did that automatic hardware wizard thing in kubuntu, and selected the Nvidia binary driver.  It's the proprietary binary blob that everyone hates because it's not open source, but everyone uses because it's the most stable and best performing
<xixor> but I see that it installed nvidia-current, nvidia-settings, and nvidia-common on my system
<xixor> After that, I just rebooted, and everything was working
<sasori> BluesKaj: neither worked mate.  ldm did show a response, waiting.  and then did the xconfig, restart, no love
<thesasori> hey guys, how do i get to use external display as primary, with laptop closed and screen off????
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<xixor> that is someothing I tried to do with my macbook pro and kubuntu 12.04.... I was never able to satisfactorily achieve this task
<thesasori> xixor: crap..............
<thesasori> its SO easy in ubu.  not sure why its so overly complicated in kubu
<xixor> I'm not saying it's not possible... anything is.  I just couldn't figure it out.  It would work some of the time
<xixor> if it's possible in ubuntu, should be doable in kubuntu I think
<simplew> yofel_: hi
<thesasori> one would think........... but its way different
<simplew> remember yesterday i asked it to change the parameter value of a kernel module it would be only needed to modprobe it? well to change the parameter value its needed to first unload the module and then modprobe it with the value we want, else it will not work
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> Does anyone know how I could change the opacity of the bottom bar in the oxygen theme ?
<tobiasBora> (in the last realease it was more dark and I prefere like this)
<bbeck_> tobiasBora: I don't believe you can change the opacity of a theme without editing the svg files of the theme.
<tobiasBora> bbeck_: indeed, but when I change the svg file, nothing happened.
<tobiasBora> In fact, when I change something in the svg file, I've to change the bar size to actualiser
<tobiasBora> is it normal ?
<tobiasBora> *actualize ?
<bbeck_> tobiasBora: I apologize, I've never modified a theme so I don't really know.
<tobiasBora> ok. I did what I want, so I solve my problem. Thanks ! (but if anyone has a way to actualize faster a theme, please tell me !)
<harriseldon> tobiasBora - I know a way to manually change it by using a custom panel-background.svgz image. I do not know of a way to manage the opacity from the ui. It is embedded in the theme's version of this svg image.
<harriseldon> I did it for my current theme by creating a custom version of this file.
<harriseldon> In the settings for the desktop theme, there is a Details tab.
<harriseldon> From there you can customize individual elements of the theme. This would also allow you to pick the panel background from a different where the colors match your preference if you did not want to create one on your own.
<yofel> simplew: oh right, sorry, I was kinda assuming you were re-loading the module, and not trying to just load it -.-
<o3zytest> anyone home.... I'm lost here
<o3zytest> noone home
<salvatore> ciao
<o3zytest> anyone have any ideas on how I fix this thing
<o3zytest> nobody here at all.... in all those users
<monkeyjuice> ask your question
<simplew> yofel: hi
<yofel> o3zytest: it would really help if you would tell us what your problem is :)
<o3zytest> I just installed 12.10 and can't login to my user.... I can login as guest but that's it
<simplew> yofel: i remember you pointed a debain packagement howto, can you tell me the url again
<yofel> o3zytest: any error? or does it just tell you the password is wrong?
<o3zytest> nope... password is ok... the screen flashes and it's back to the login
<o3zytest> I see the X cursor momentarily
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> salvatore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yofel> ouch
<o3zytest> I can ctrl-alt-f1 and login... but I can't do anything
<yofel> simplew: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ - and someone else pointed me to this, which is a good overview: git.debian.org/?p=users/lucas/packaging-tutorial.git;a=blob_plain;f=packaging-tutorial.pdf;hb=refs/heads/pdf
<o3zytest> ah well... one more thing to try then it'll be back to Mandriva [sigh]
<o3zytest> tell DarthFrog I gave it a shot
<yofel> simplew: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ to complete the link list
<yofel> o3zytest: is there some kind of error in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<simplew> yofel: i just want one that cn be simple and direct and can say what to do in ubuntu
<testor> who can tell... I can't get there from a guest account
<o3zytest> ah well... if I can't fix this it's back to mandriva.... ttfn
<yofel> ...
<simplew> yofel: weird, theres any pdf reader isntaleld by default in kubuntu...
<yofel> simplew: okular
<simplew> firefox pointed krita to open the pdf...
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> file a bug against krite about wrong mime type settings I guess -.-
<yofel> *krita
<yofel> simplew: wait, did that happen in a fresh install?
<simplew> yofel: its a fresh install
<yofel> not good...
<simplew> yofel: and okular is installed
<yofel> I'll note it down and check that later
<yofel> simplew: btw. - when you mean simple guide: to do what? Package modification, build, new package, applying patches, tool setup, archive layout explenation, ...
<simplew> yofel: i have installed cinnamon that triggers nautilus install, now fireofx runs  nautlius as default filemanager, how can i change that?
<yofel> firefox settings maybe? IIRC mozilla software have their own default settings for such things
<simplew> yofel: solution:   Edit /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache change x-directory/gnome-default-handler=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop to x-directory/gnome-default-handler=kde4-dolphin.desktop
<yofel> :/
<goga> hi huys. can anyone tell me, kde developers chat room???
<yofel> goga: work related #kde-devel
<goga> thanks.
<simplew> yofel: in /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache krita is set as the default pdf viewer:    application/pdf=kde4-krita_pdf.desktop;kde4-okularApplication_pdf.desktop;
<yofel> /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache is a generated file I believe, so something is wrong elsewhere
<dougl> anyone awake in here? DISPLAY 0:xbmc ?
<dougl> how do I start an application on my secondary display?
<ozzzy> so... how do things in kubuntu work.... there doesnt' seem to be a superuser password
<dougl> same ozzzy ?
<dougl> dvd copy?
<ozzzy> same ozzzy
<dougl> lol cool
<ozzzy> yep... dvd copy
<ozzzy> I installed 12.10 and it was a huge mess
<dougl> sudo su - then make passwd
<dougl> same
<dougl> 12.10 is the install from hell... but is nice and stable
<ozzzy> ok... I think I have to nuke my .kde4 dir
<dougl> I used my kde config from 12.04
<ozzzy> I'm coming from mandriva 2010.2
<dougl> wow - dunno there
<ozzzy> I had issues with booting too....
<dougl> been ubuntu for years now
<ozzzy> a few times I had to boot the dvd and select 'boot from first hd'
<dougl> mix of ide and sata?
<ozzzy> nope
<ozzzy> all sata
<dougl> hmmm
<ozzzy> lemme try this again... I have nothing but time =)
<ozzzy> so... sudo -
<dougl> either way I did 2 machines 12.10 and both had issues
<dougl> sudo su -
<ozzzy> hmmm
<dougl> and your user pass
<ozzzy> so.... which is the most stable
<dougl> then passwd
<dougl> as root
<dougl> 12/10
<ozzzy> you've lost me
<dougl> .
<ozzzy> ahhh... su -... then enter user pass... then run passwd?
<dougl> right
<ozzzy> ok
<ozzzy> bbiab... maybe LOL
<dougl> the ubuntu way
<dougl> later
<ibm_> #
<dougl> how do I start xbmc on my secondary display in my nvidia/twinview config in kde on my kubuntu 12.10 installation?
<[Raiden]> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LinusTorvalds/posts/DbmEE8kXLDA
<brijesh> hello world :-)
<lordievader> Hey brijesh how are you this fine evening?
<heinkel_111> is there  a DVD version of 12.10 to be downloaded somewhere?
<brijesh> great
<heinkel_111> or is only CD version now?
<brijesh> @heinkel i am haveing it right now in my pen drive
<lordievader> heinkel_111: Isn't it the other way around? DVD being the only option: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<brijesh> if u guide me , then i can transfer it to you
<heinkel_111> lordievader: i am a bit puzzled by what seems like misleading information concering the bittorrent links in that case
<heinkel_111> it says  Desktop CD, 64bit
<lordievader> heinkel_111: I see now, that is confusing indeed. The regular download is 900mb and I think the torrent is the same size.
<tsimpson> heinkel_111: there is now one image, it's larger than a CD so you can call it a DVD image if you want
<tsimpson> there's no longer a separation of live-cd/alternate-cd/dvd, just the one ISO
<lordievader> tsimpson: He has a point, the site says CD. Tad bit confusing, perhaps someone should edit it.
<heinkel_111> ok so it is only one kind of image file, regardless of where you  intend to burn it
<tsimpson> lordievader: poke someone in #kubuntu-devel if anyone's back from UDS yet
<brijesh> how to run a java code in linux ?
<tsimpson> by running it in java
<heinkel_111> with java
<tsimpson> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<heinkel_111> brijesh: dont be insulted, i am just spilling all my competence in that field
<heinkel_111> anyone seen a "what is new" summary for 12.10 posted somewhere?
<simplew> yofel: can restart network-manager service and tell me if you get doubled wifi network entries from network manager icon in plasma panel?
<dougl> what happened to nvidia-setting being able to configure 2 seperate x sessions?
<yofel> simplew: yes
<simplew> yofel: and you restart again? what appears?
<yofel> added another one to the tooltip, but the number in the widget menu is the same
<simplew> yofel: im understanding what you say
<simplew> yofel: im not understanding what you say
<yofel> simplew: I do get doubled entries, but only once
<yofel> it doesn't just increase the number every time (it does in the tooltip though)
<simplew> yofel: so when you restarted the service for the 3 time you got one entry for wifi like expected?
<yofel> I had 2
<yofel> the tooltip had 3
<yofel> both should've had 1
<simplew> if restart for the 4 time i loose all wifi networks and stay only with my own
<simplew> yofel: whats the ml of ubuntu devel?
<yofel> ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com (don't ask there about this problem though. Network Manager does what it should)
<yofel> the list might be subscriber-only btw.
<brijesh> how to get Nvidia Gpu driver in Kubuntu 12.10 .. any openioun
<[Raiden]> brijesh: sudo apt-get install  nvidia-current nvidia -settings ; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> nvidia-settings
<brijesh> let me try -_-
<brijesh>  what is this error in java coading "hello world "---> { <identifier> expected }
<brijesh> done
<dougl> anyone know of a codec for kubuntu to play mkv video and audio?
<DarthFrog> dougl: I didn't have to install anything special .  MKV, MP4 just worked.
<dougl> DarthFrog, hmmm... not sure what is going on here then - thanks
<DarthFrog> dougl: I installed xine and mplayer, the codecs might have been brought along with them.
<[Raiden]> dougl: try smplayer\mplayer2 or vlc
<genii-around> vlc ❤
<jono> hey all
<jono> I just installed and ran kubuntu-desktop in a normal Ubuntu 12.10 installation and then when I boot back into Unity my GTK apps look like KDE apps
<jono> hows do I switch this off?
<[Raiden]> jono: may be install gnome-tweak-tool and change theme.  оr run systemsettings (kde)  and change gtk theme/
<[Raiden]> .
<[Raiden]> my english bad )
<simplew> yofel: can you help me with quilt?
<yofel> simplew: read http://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt ? (the .quiltrc part isn't really important though)
<simplew> yofel: what i just need to know for now is that i need to drop a few patches, so i was told to remove them from the series file, but then i dont know what to do
<yofel> simplew: you can comment them out by prepending # to the lines
<yofel> the series file is ./debian/patches/series for packages
<simplew> yofel: and then i need to run quilt?
<yofel> first make sure that you run 'export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches' (just put that in your .bashrc for the future)
<yofel> then run 'quilt pop -a'
<yofel> then edit the series file
<simplew> yofel: quilt pop -a  shows the patches that are in conflict
<yofel> because you probably already edit the series file :/
<yofel> revert what you did for now
<yofel> by default all patches are applied, so you first need to unpatch the source before you can edit the patchset
<simplew> yofel: but i have used a more updated source, thats why some patches are in conflict
<yofel> oh, then I fear you'll have to adjust the patches for the new source
<yofel> which has to be done by hand patch for patch
<simplew> yofel: for now i prefer to drop them
<simplew> yofel: after i comment the patches, i need to run quilt?
<yofel> well, 'quilt push -q' will stop at the first patch that doesn't apply
<yofel> er
<yofel> quilt push -a
<yofel> so run that command, see which patch doesn't apply, remove it from series. Do that until you're done
<simplew> yofel: doen and now?
<yofel> if 'quilt push' says that all patches are applied, then you just need to build the package as usual
<simplew> 10 commented patches...
<simplew> yofel: to buid the  package i just need to run "dpkg-buildpackage", correct?
<yofel> right
<simplew> but in some places i see debuils -us -uc
<simplew> why some say that?
<yofel> because it does the binary upload preperation as well, which isn't much overhead and makes that a more useful answer in general
<yofel> for your purpose you won't notice a difference
<simplew> yofel: quilt said that the patches were all ok, but in build it says theres a patch that doesnt apply....
<yofel> (except for -us -uc which saves you from the gpg prompt at the end)
<yofel> oh, is there a patch that applies with fuzz?
<yofel> dpkg doesn't allow that
<simplew> yofel:
<simplew> $ LC_ALL=C quilt push -a
<simplew> File series fully applied, ends at patch nm-ipv6-route-cache.patc
<yofel> run: 'quilt pop -a', then 'quilt push -a' and check if there's 'fuzz' anywhere in the push output
<yofel> or just pastebin the debuild output so I see what it actually complains about
<simplew> yofel: i did and then http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327890
<yofel> see: "dpkg-source: info: fuzz is not allowed when applying patches"
<yofel> simplew: disable quit_dhclient_on_exit.patch in series too, or refresh it
<ozzzy> anyone have any idea why thunderbird and firefox say that they're already running when ps ax doesn't show them
#kubuntu 2012-11-03
<yofel> ozzzy: stale lock files? for firefox it would be ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/lock
<simplew> yofel: after i save series, i need to run again quilt?
<yofel> simplew: just run debuild
<ozzzy> tks... lemme check
<yofel> ozzzy: that would be my first guess if it's really not running
<simplew> yofel: debuild or dpkg-buildpackage?
<yofel> just use debuild as it's less to type...
<simplew> yofel: but whats the difference?
<yofel> simplew: please read the debuild manpage
<yofel> esp. the DESCRIPTION
<simplew> yofel: continues not building, but before, i have changed sources to raring, dont i need to change the distro version anywhere also?
<yofel> what does it fail with this time?
<yofel> and no, it will simply build using what you have and for the release you are running
<yofel> normally the release is set in the changelog file, but that's only when you upload to debian or launchpad
<simplew> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327890
<yofel> did you really disable the patch? doesn't look like it
<yofel> wait
<yofel> that's your old paste
<simplew> yofel: yes i did disabled the patch
<simplew> oh
<simplew> let me check again
<simplew> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327913
<yofel> you modified these files by hand, which isn't allowed unless done by quilt:
<yofel>  network-manager-0.9.7.0/src/nm-device.c
<yofel>  network-manager-0.9.7.0/src/nm-manager.c
<simplew> yofel: i did not
<yofel> you did, by accident, by wrongly applying a patch or however else
<simplew> yofel: so whats my chances now? i need to do all over again from the beggining?
<yofel> just unpack the source somewhere else again and copy the original files over
<simplew> ok
<simplew> yofel: to check the  patches is to run with quilt push -a ?
<yofel> yes
<ozzzy> another stupid question.... why might dolphin NOT want to go to details mode
<ozzzy> actually... it won't change view modes at all except for 'root'
<simplew> yofel: quilt has to be run from what dir?
<yofel> source dir
<yofel> as it'll look in debian/patches/ for the patches
<simplew> but im inside network-manager-0.9.7.0 and says cant find series file
<yofel> did you set QUILT_SERIES?
<yofel> er
<simplew> ups, sorry :)
<yofel> QUILT_PATCHES
<simplew> done
<yofel> (as I said, put that in your .bashrc, you'll need it ;) )
<simplew> also done
<simplew> yofel: this is the first output i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327943
<simplew> yofel: so those are the patches i need to disable, correct?
<yofel> simplew: only dhcpv6-duid-support.patch fails, the others are fine
<simplew> yofel: ok now quilt is happy, im gg to debuild
<simplew> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327951
<yofel> same issue as before, and same fix
<simplew> ok is commencted that patch
<simplew> yofel: im having the same problem as before
<simplew> and i did erased the previous files, got a new ones and made the all process all over
<yofel> hm...
<simplew> havent touched in any files manually
<simplew> only in series
<yofel> try running 'dpkg-source --commit'
<simplew> yofel: the problem seams to be caused by i have runned "quilt refresh" like was specified in the first build error
<simplew> so i got a new source file, changed series and run debuild, and now is building
<yofel> o.O
<simplew> yofel: because when i run quilt refresh it did said some about those 2 files
<simplew> yofel: rpm build its far more simple
<yofel> a few years ago the patch management in debian was rather sloppy, and patch systems were optional. But that made some packages rather hard to maintain
<yofel> now patch management is really strict. you just have to get used to it
<simplew> here i go again with another build error
<simplew> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327970
<yofel> simplew: delete and .symbols file in debian/
<yofel> s/and/any/
<xixor> yo, anyone use mutt for their mail program?
<simplew> yofel: symbols?
<simplew> ah ok
<simplew> yofel: and now?
<yofel> those files contain library symbols so you can track ABI changes when updating a package
<yofel> now just build again
<simplew> for exmaple now in rom i could just run "rpm -ba --short-circuit foo.spec" to get the binaries build since the make part was already done, is possible that with debuild?
<yofel> debuild -nc
<xixor> my next linux project will be to configure mutt to send and receive email from two custom google apps domains, and my gmail account.  This will be my biggest and most difficult project.  My past triumphs include getting *both* my sound, and graphics cards working
<simplew> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327984
<yofel> looks fine, it just failed because -us -uc was missing
<yofel> the build went fine though
<simplew> yes
<xixor> I estimate that this project may be impossible
<simplew> yofel: now regarding the other subject, if i want to move to devel, i changed the sources to raring like you told me, but isnt there anything else to do?
<yofel> nothing except 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<yofel> i.e. just installing updates as usual
<simplew> yofel: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<yofel> lsb_release -r  says what?
<simplew> Release:        12.10
<yofel> :/
<yofel> can you please pastebin your sources.list?
<xixor> but still, I shall try, even though I suspect it is a fools errand
<simplew> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327994
<yofel> xixor: you won't know until you try ;P
 * yofel never used mutt, but needs to fix the mail relay setup on his server too one of these days
<xixor> I liken mail configuration on linux to a Brazilian airport.  A chaotic mishmash of ignored standards, and none of the involved parties communicating with one another, yet, somehow, mail (or passengers), get delivered.
<yofel> simplew: you didn't switch everything. Try it with 'sudo sed 's/quantal/raring/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list'
<simplew> yofel: i changed what was possible to change from muon sources
<yofel> that's not everything
<simplew> yofel: i didnt knew, as you know im new to deb
<yofel> simplew: if you ever have system issues later, support and discussion for +1 is in #ubuntu+1
<simplew> yofel: yeap i know, so your not running raring
<yofel> simplew: I did tell you to edit /etc/apt/sources.list - I intentionally mentioned the filename
 * yofel has: Release:        13.04, so yes I am
<simplew> :)
<simplew> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328007
<simplew> seams the extras for raring are with problems
<yofel> ah, comment the lines for that out (line 49 and 50 in you sources.list)
<yofel> the partner and extras archive don't really exist for devel. As one is 3rd party stuff and one is for new packages that are added post-release
<yofel> they're initialized a few weeks before release
<simplew> yofel: when doing an upgrade isnt possible to put apt listing the new packages but also showing the versions (instead just showing packages names)?
<yofel> apt-get can't do that, you can try aptitude's ncurses UI if you want
<simplew> yofel: yes, how?
<yofel> 'sudo aptitude', you might need to install it
<simplew> yofel: yes i get it, so isnt possible to have by default apt-get showing also the version instead just packages names?
<yofel> not that I know of, maybe you'll find something in the manpage or so
<simplew> ok :)
<simplew> reboot
<dougla> help - something happened to  my 12.10 install? all my fonts are tiny, any suggestions?
<xixor> dougla: I don't have kubuntu handy, but maybe try changing the DPI/font settings in system settings?
<xixor> I can't remember where it is... workplace appearance, or application appearance, or some junk
<dougla> xixor, looking - thanks...
<dougla> thing is system is too tiny to use.
<xixor> ha ha, tha tsucks
<xixor> dougla: maybe do a mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old and reboot?
<ssasori> hey guys
<ssasori> i have seen people using kubuntu 12.10 with a kind of flip thru preview function, of windows open, anyone know how to set that up??
<OerHeks> ssasori, move your mouse left upper corner
<xixor> yes, it's in one of the system setting menus
<xixor> setup the hot corners
<ssasori> OerHeks: top left doesnt work, my menu bar is at the top.  so that is where kmenu is now
<ssasori> xixor: where is hot corners?
<ssasori> sorry, havent been back on kde long.  1 day. been years since i have been on here, was on gnome
<xixor> It's in the corn-maze that is called system settings
<ssasori> lol
<ssasori> window behavior?
<xixor> I am on windows 7 right now... I can't remember where it is.  One of the dozen or so places in system settings where you configure kwin
<ssasori> wow found video wall.... nice... but not the thing was looking for.  lol
<dougl> xixor, gott er back now - lol that was hell
<SergioAD> Hi
<xixor> dougl: what did you have to do?
<xixor> ssasori: sup
<xixor> SergioAD: sup
<dougl> application appearance and then config the individual applications
<dougl> xchat and konsole
<SergioAD> I need help: after upgrading my system the user management kcm has been disappeared how can I reinstall it?
<ssasori> xixor: not much, checking online to see if i can find it.  found a whole bunch of other cool stuff.  not what i am looking for though.  very happy to be back on kde tho, so much better than before
<SergioAD> believe me I'm really desperate :(
<SergioAD> somebody can help me please? :(
<SergioAD> the PC where I use Kuuntu is a shared PC so I need three users: my KDE version is the 4.9.2 thanks to Kubuntu backports
<xixor> lol
<xixor> shit, I just spent 60 minutes explaining, and justifying twitter to my mother in law, but I am not a twitter use, or ever really used it
<xixor> and I gotta say, I made a pretty good sell
<OerHeks> mothers in law are always offtopic
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<oneadvent> hi, i have a fun one: I enabled guest account but the screen lock means that they can't get in without a password. sup wit that?
<myounis> Hi everyone.. Is anyone there?
<lordievader> myounis: Yes, it is quiet though. Do you have a question?
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I've a small problem :
<lordievader> !ask| tobiasBora
<ubottu> tobiasBora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<myounis> hey lordievader.. Nice to see you. I don't think you'd be rememering my problem last time. It's same. it solved for that time but when I rebooted the system it became slow again.. So I again went to Desktop settings and switched the compositing type to xrender and than to opengl..
<myounis> and I have to do it everytime I reboot the system
<lordievader> myounis: Ah yes, you had installed the driver for your card right?
<tobiasBora> I updated recently in Kubuntu 12.10 and some programs are in french (my language), but others are in English, like Amarok or my network manager. In 12.04, they were in french, so I don't understand why they are in english now...
<tobiasBora> (sorry lordievader for the several lines)
<myounis> no.. i didn't.. probelm started when I changed teh desktop setting to desktop cube
<lordievader> tobiasBora: Don't worry, it's better than using <enter> as punctuation :)
<yofel> tobiasBora: the translation handling changed a bit in 12.10, can you check if frensh is in the list of preferred languages in the locale settings?
<yofel> *french
<lordievader> myounis: What does the jockey say? "jockey-kde" in a terminal.
<tobiasBora> yofel: yes I've put "french" in the left window part in "favorite language"
<yofel> tobiasBora: try to add it on the right side
<tobiasBora> euh sorry right (writting mistake)
<yofel> did that install anything?
<tobiasBora> yofel: yes
<tobiasBora> yofel: I don't remember the packages name, but if my memory is good yes
<yofel> is amarok translated now?
<tobiasBora> no
<yofel> ok, let me check something
<tobiasBora> yofel: And in Amarok I tried to go in "Help/Switch language", but French isn't in the big list ! It's very strange : serbe language is present but not french...
<myounis> lordievader. It think you're talking about the yellow splat symbol with an exclamation mark in it.. It just says taht Ubundu has experienced an internal error. and tells to restart the computer
<yofel> tobiasBora: true, amarok 2.6 is missing any french translations
<lordievader> myounis: No I'm not actually. Do you know how to open a terminal?
<tobiasBora> yofel: but in kubuntu 12.04, french was present... I'm sure because before I typed "note:>2" and now I've to write "rating:>2"
<tobiasBora> Don't you think it's a more general problem ? Because a second application has the same problem : network manager
<tobiasBora> *management
<myounis> Oh.. are you talking about terminal/shell.. of course I do.. I got confused with jocky and thought you are asking about the thing that shows errors
<myounis> But don't know how to use KDE-jocky in terminal
<yofel> tobiasBora: amarok 2.5 still had french translations, 2.6 dropped them and I don't offhand know why
<yofel> the amarok developers simply didn't ship them
<lordievader> myounis: No the jockey is a gui for installing gfx drivers. So run "jockey-kde" in a terminal.
<tobiasBora> yofel: Oh ok... So I've to wait for an other release ?
<myounis> okay
<tobiasBora> I'm going to try to write to the developper to see if it's normal
<myounis> lordievader, it says that no proprietary drivers are in use on this system..
<lordievader> myounis: Ok, are there drivers available?
<zizi> Hi i want an app for remote control  like teamviewer any suggestions?
<myounis> nop
<zizi> i dont like teamviewer because it depends on wine
<lordievader> myounis: What does the command "lspci -v|grep VGA" spit out?
<tobiasBora> thanks yofel
<lordievader> zizi: Take a look at the VNC or RDP protocols.
<zizi> ?
<BluesKaj> zizi, http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx , no wine required for the deb package
<myounis> It came out with this..:
<myounis> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<zizi> yeah i installed the deb package still needs wine
<BluesKaj> where does it say it needs wine in the dependency list ?
<zizi> just starts wine
<zizi> when i start teamviewer
<lordievader> myounis: That explains why there aren't any drivers. Let's put your cpu in performance mode, perhaps that helps. sudo cpufreq-set -g performance (you might need to install some package for this).
<BluesKaj> zizi, ok , then there's no real linux version , it has the emulator built in ...this borders on a scam.
<myounis> lordievader what packages.. and do I have to install them before running this command or after?
<tsimpson> Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<yofel> tobiasBora: no problem, I can only tell you that theoretically there are french translations. But amarok 2.6 Final doesn't include them.
<lordievader> myounis: Simply run the command, if it misses something it will complain about it.
<tobiasBora> yofel: and you don't know if there is a package to install it ?
<zizi> so is there any other app?
<yofel> tobiasBora: all translations that we have are part of the amarok-common package. You'll have to ask the amarok developers what happened to the french ones
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, what's the prper term  then, if quacks like duck , walks like duck, looks like duck ..it's duck :)
<myounis> lordievader. it says command not found. can you type the command again?
<tsimpson> it's an API compatibility layer, it just "translates" the WinAPI calls to native OS (Linux) calls
<tobiasBora> yofel: I just asked in #amarok and this is the answer : the french translation wasn't complete enough to include for 2.6 unfortunately, due to manpower issues on the kde french team. should be back for the next version
<yofel> tobiasBora: once amarok 2.7 is out it'll be backported to 12.10, so you'll have to wait
<lordievader> myounis: Ah, server command is different from the command on my laptop: sudo cpufreq-selector -g performance
<myounis> lordievader..still.. command not found
<tobiasBora> yofel: what backported really mean ? It'll be in a ppa, or in the main kubuntu repositories ?
<yofel> tobiasBora: first in the kubuntu backports ppa, but it should end up later in the official repositories
<lordievader> myounis: So it isn't something in the base install: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils, then try the commadns again.
<myounis> lordievader.. it's installing.. whta's cpufrequtils btw?
<lordievader> myounis: Tools for changing the clock frequency of your cpu :)
<myounis> Oh.. okay..
<myounis> lordievader. I ran the command.. but the commands you gave earlier still don't work..
<tobiasBora> yofel: a long time after ?
<lordievader> myounis: What do you get when you type: cpufreq <tab> (let bash autocomplete)
<yofel> tobiasBora: hard to say, depends on who does it, that it's not forgotten, and on how responsive the ubuntu backports team is
<myounis> lordievader. bash doesn't autocomplete
<myounis> I tried
<yofel> tobiasBora: there will be an announcement on kubuntu.org when 2.7 is out which will tell where you can find it
<tobiasBora> yofel: ok, thanks for your help !
<lordievader> myounis: That is very odd, does it autocomplete for other commands?
<myounis> lordievader. no it doesn't autocomplete but when I press tab a coupld of time it give back options..
<lordievader> myounis: Does it give options for cpufreq <tab>?
<myounis> here is what I got for sudo cpufreq-...
<myounis> cpufreq-aperf  cpufreq-info   cpufreq-set
<lordievader> myounis: Ah so it is the command from my server: sudo cpufreq-set -g performance
<myounis> okay
<myounis> lordievader. it gave an error... "Error setting new values. Common errors:"
<myounis> and there were couple things that followed
<lordievader> myounis: Can you pastebin the errors?
<myounis> okay
<myounis> lordievader. check this id 37511 on http://www.letscopypaste.com/
<lordievader> myounis: There is an easier way to pastebin:
<lordievader> !paste | myounis
<ubottu> myounis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> myounis: But that aside, can you pastebin the outcome of sudo cpufreq-info?
<dougl> is there a ncurses gpu monitor for my nvidia card?
<dougl> can anyone explain why after having trouble with my fonts my e-mail printout are like printzilla (huge font and a few line email prints across several pages)?
<myounis> sorry for late.. I tried pastebin, but I don't know why the stupid telecom authority of my country has blocked the site.. I'll tryy ubuntupaste
<myounis> lordievader check it out here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329281/
<lordievader> myounis: Could you include sudo cpufreq-info too please?
<myounis> okay
<myounis> lordievader here is the result of sudo cpufreq-info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329293/
<lordievader> myounis: Hehehe, there is the problem.
<myounis> :) where?
<lordievader> myounis: This error  might also relate to the slow performance of the system.
<lordievader> myounis: "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU" <- that line.
<myounis> oh.. so how can i get rid of it?
<myounis> how can I sovle this problem?
<BluesKaj> dougl, what are looking to monitor on your gpu ?
<lordievader> myounis: Do you know what cpu is running in your system by any chance?
<dougl> BluesKaj, the useage and temp if I can but mostly usage thru ssh while I play a 1080p movie in xbmc.
<dougl> BluesKaj, is a fanless asus nvidia gt520
<dougl> my microsoft remote just worked (almost) with my 12.10 install... controlled xbmc right out of the box except for an ok key or a select key - anyone have any thots on where to start to look for config for remote?
<DarthFrog> dougl: I don't know anything about xmbc but you will have a .lircrc directory in your home directory.  LIRC is the IR control program.  Likely the button assignments will be somewhere under that dir.
<dougl> DarthFrog, good show... thanks I will start digging there.
<DarthFrog> Actually, it's .lirc not .lircrc.  And my button assignments for MythTV are there.
<dougl> DarthFrog, you run mythfrontend and desktop same time dual head?
<DarthFrog> dougl:  You will also want to look at /etc/lirc/
<DarthFrog> dougl:  Not anymore.  My backend server is downstairs, with my NFS box (11 TB total storage).  My frontend machine in the living room runs off an 8 GB USB stick.  And I have the frontend running on both mine and my wife's computers.
<myounis> lordievader.. I'm using  dell optiplex 280.. I don't know what cpu it uses'
<DarthFrog> myounis:  "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you.
<DarthFrog> myounis:  Or "dmesg | less".
<dougl> DarthFrog, wierd no lirc config dirs on 12.10 install
<DarthFrog> dougl: Then it must not be using lirc.
<lordievader> myounis: Probably a Pentium 4, but run DarthFrog's command.
<dougl> if not lirc then what - lol
<myounis> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel. model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<myounis> i did run the command.. it came out with info that i just shared
<DarthFrog> dougl:  Now you're going to have to read the instructions for xmbc.  Or go on their IRC channel and ask.
<dougl> DarthFrog, very well then - thanks for the help :)
<lordievader> myounis: Did you try out the live-cd/dvd/usb? Did it have the same performance penalty?
<myounis> lordievader.. I'm running dual boot.. with windows.. and window work fine..
<lordievader> myounis: Have you tried the live-cd?
<myounis> i think i haven't..
<lordievader> myounis: Then I advise you to test it, perhaps something changed that is lowering the performance.
<myounis> okay.. i'll do it
<myounis> lordievader.. thanks
<lordievader> myounis: No problem, hope this test will give you some insight into the problem.
<myounis> lordievader.. hope so.. :)
<dougl> what is going on with  my 12.10 install installed mplayer or mplayer2 and my fonts went tiny (unreadable) butchered them back to normal size now I have some huge fonts some normal font and some microscopic fonts - this 12.10 feels alot like a microsoft experience - any help would be appreciated.
<brijesh> how to install nvidia driver 12.10
<bazhang> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<bazhang> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<bazhang> brijesh, ^
<brijesh> ok sir let me try -_-
<heinkel_111> dougl mplayer  isnt really that much kubuntu, maybe check your gtk settings panel?
<dougl> heinkel_111, in system settings?
<heinkel_111> dougl yes
<heinkel_111> not sure if the problem is there
<heinkel_111> most kubuntu users can do withhout mplayer (amarok, dragonplayer, kaffeine) are som alternatives that play better with our desktop, which means it doesnt do unexpected things to our settings
<brijesh> bazhang, done thanks
<bazhang> welcome brijesh
<dougl> heinkel_111, I cannot find my gtk settings pannel - is there another way to get to those settings?
<lordievader> heinkel_111: Maybe yofel already mentioned it to you, the download page is updated, CD is now DVD
<spidy> trouble upgrading kubuntu using update-manager -d and even iso image
<spidy> I use Kubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64 version
<spidy> hey anybody?
<spidy> I searched whole internet
<spidy> no words about this
<Obsidian1723> You are updating or upgrading?
<spidy> Upgrading to Kubuntu 12.10
<Obsidian1723> Why?
<spidy> Don't know
<Obsidian1723> I wouldn't recommend it.
<spidy> Even iso bootable doesn't show upgrade opiton
<Obsidian1723> No, I mean why do you want to upgrade?
<spidy> Telepathy
<spidy> Can telepathy be installed in 12.04 with KDE 4.9.1?
<Obsidian1723> that I don't know. I guess it would depend on the version of the program you want to install.
<spidy> okay
<Obsidian1723> Still, I don't recommend upgrading to an Non-LTS version of Ubuntu.
<Obsidian1723> LTS or Long Term Support releases are more stable than the non-LTS releases are. The non-LTS releases are really alphas and betas for the next LTS. Ubuntu (and all Ubuntu forks) come from Debian. Debian uses 3 repos ... debian-unstable where the newest software is at, then once it's matured, it goes into debian-testing, from there once the next version of Debian is set to be released and the distro is frozen, everything is moved into
<Obsidian1723> debian-stable, and this is where all final Debian releases come from. Ubuntu LTS (and thus its' forks) are ultimately sourced from debian-testing whereas the NON-LTS releases of Ubuntu (and it's forks), ultimately come from debian-unstable --- which is called "unstable" for a reason... it's unstable. 12.10 is an unstable release.
<spidy> ok
<WineQQ> hi guys,  i tried to install the game 'guild wars' with wine ... im ingame right now but 21 frames per second and when im turning left or right they drop to 1-2 ... the wine setup is Win XP ( dx8 / noshaders) .. my hardware : i5 @ 3 ghz, Radeon hd 6870, 4 GB ram
<tsimpson> WineQQ: you'll get more/better help in #winehq than in here
<WineQQ> ok thx then i ll try that :)
<xixor> sup
<yofel> if spidy ever comes back tell him/her that ktp 0.5.1 is in https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa for precise
<oneadvent> if i am in guest and i switch to a regular user and switch back the screen is locked and i can't unlock it
<oneadvent> any ideas?
<giordano_> vincenzo ci sei?
<giordano_> vincenzo scrivi /join#ubuntu-it e batti enter
<giordano_> vincenzo scrivi /join#ubuntu-it e batti enter
<vincenzo> ma dove sto?!
<giordano_> vincenzo tu mi vedi?
<giordano_> vincenzo scrivi /join#ubuntu-it e batti enter
<Marius80> hi
<Marius80> excuse me please, I'd need help with KDE4
<xixor> sup
<Marius80> sup xixor
<lordievader> !ask | Marius80
<ubottu> Marius80: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Marius80> KDE4 is actually playing "Eastern" with me, wherein KDE4 is the easterbunny
<Marius80> means:  There is a task manager showing "buttons" referring to all the opened windows, right?
<Marius80> in the panel...
<Marius80> hard to explain,  but actually it's pretty simple as well
<Marius80> the "buttons" change places all the time
<lordievader> Marius80: Perhaps a screenshot can help.
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Marius80> so if I think to know where for example "firefox" is or "kwrite", the next time it will be on an other place
<Marius80> lordievader, I am typing, not pasting
<lordievader> Marius80: It was more for if you wanted to post a screenshot...
<Marius80> actually I would need to make a video
<Marius80> it's so crazy,  you need to see that
<Marius80> I even know the reason for the problem
<Marius80> but I cannot find a way to solve it without recompiling kde
<Marius80> lordievader, I am going to explain it:
<lordievader> Marius80: What are the settings for your task-manager? Specifically Grouping and Sorting (and maybe the filters)
<Marius80> No grouping
<Marius80> and the most important thing causing the problem:
<Marius80> [x] Force row settings
<Marius80> Maximum rows [2]
<Marius80> normally,  KDE4 would place the windows from the left to the right,  row-based,
<Marius80> since I tell KDE4 to force my row settings,  it starts like in kde3 (what I want) and does it column based
<Marius80> [ window 1]
<xixor> tl;dr
<Marius80> [ window 2]
<Marius80> then I open a 3rd window,  and now it happens:
<Marius80> [ window 1]
<Marius80> sorry, forget about that
<Marius80> I start from new:
<Marius80> [ window 1 ]       [ window 3]
<Marius80> no, wrong again
<Marius80> sorry
<Marius80> It made my head go crazy
<Marius80> [ window 1]     [ window 2 ]
<Marius80> [ window 3]
<Marius80> heh,  thats it
<Marius80> do you get the problem?
<lordievader> Marius80: That is your begin situation?
<Marius80> no,  I am going to make a post at pastebin
<Marius80> one moment please
<lordievader> Hehehe
<Gnosis-> How do I get my Realtek 8723 WiFi to work?
<Gnosis-> it was not automatically detected...
<Marius80> lordievader, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Zm6DeMK2
<lordievader> Marius80: Ah I see, have you played with the sorting options? The "Do Not Sort" option might work.
<Marius80> yes
<Marius80> lordievader, it's not a problem of sorting
<Marius80> I've tried all of those sorting stuff
<Marius80> the problem is,  that the option "[x] Force row settings"  does not work as expected
<lordievader> Marius80: For me when I force the row setting a new window opens at the position of firefox.
<lordievader> Marius80: I think this too is not what you want?
<Marius80> at the position of firefox?!
<Marius80> how ugly is this!
<Marius80> it should be like this:
<Marius80> [ window 1 ]    [ window 3 ]
<Marius80> [ window 2 ]    [ window 4 ]
<lordievader> Marius80: Hold on, I disabled the sorting, and now it opens at the end, under your kwrite.
<Marius80> of course... and now open 1 more window
<Marius80> just a 5th one
<lordievader> Marius80: Like that, yes.
<Marius80> got the bug again, right?
<lordievader> Marius80: Yes, he is shuffling the windows... :(. File a bug is the best way to go, I suppose.
<Mitchell92> can someone give me advice? How is the new kubuntu release on netbooks?
<Marius80> lordievader, I found bug reports which are over a year old
<Marius80> I hoped there is a workaround already
<lordievader> Marius80: Not any that I know of, perhaps someone else knows though...
<lordievader> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Obsidian1723> Mitchell92: I don't use netbooks, but they are netbooks, not really powerhouse workhorses... KDE may be a bit heavy for that. I'd recommend XFCE or LXDE vs KDE.
<Marius80> lordievader, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215231
<ubottu> KDE bug 215231 in widget-taskbar "Task Manager setting "Force row settings" changes button sort order from row-major to column-major" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<Mitchell92> Obsidian1723, it ran opensuse with the kde environment just fine.
<Mitchell92> i want to get rid of unity and go back to gnome 2
<Obsidian1723> gnome 2 is dead
<Obsidian1723> I used gnome 2 and loved it, but when gnome 3 came out, I switched for KDE.
<Obsidian1723> You cpould always install MATE, but it's really not the same.
<lordievader> Marius80: There are a few suggestions on how to fix this see comment 29.
<Marius80> lordievader, yep,  but nothing for my KDE version and my distro
<xixor> yo, anyone get mutt working on kubuntu?  I'm trying to get it going with my  imap mail accounts
<Gnosis-_> just an update on my problem: I found the solutions at http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized and http://askubuntu.com/questions/203078/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-driver-not-compiling-on-quetzal
<lordievader> Marius80: Comment 32 states it is working in kde 4.9
<lordievader> Marius80: Kubuntu 12.04 with backports.
<Marius80> there is no #32
<Marius80> #31,  then #34
<lordievader> Marius80: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215231#c32
<ubottu> KDE bug 215231 in widget-taskbar "Task Manager setting "Force row settings" changes button sort order from row-major to column-major" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<Marius80> lordievader, oh sorry...  I searched for #32  ... there was no # at the beginning
<Marius80> lordievader, you might be right,  I need to try that out
<Marius80> lordievader, I hoped that there is an option to set rather than to patch
<Marius80> lordievader, one last question:
<Marius80> I tried really hard,  but I could not get KDE 4.9 installed from the backports
<Marius80> I had 4.8.4
<Marius80> when I tried to upgrade,  I got 4.8.5
<Marius80> I changed the pin (priority)
<Marius80> and then I only got offered 4 more kde programs to install
<Marius80> the backports are in my sources.list and I use apitutude
<lordievader> Marius80: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Marius80> dist-upgrade would give me kubuntu 12.10 then, right?
<lordievader> Marius80: Unless you pinned some version you should be fine.
<Marius80> I would like to stay at 12.04
<lordievader> Marius80: No that is a do-release-upgrade.
<lordievader> Marius80: I know how confusing it can be...
<Marius80> what is aptitude "upgrade" then?!
<Marius80> don't tell me I misunderstood that for over 10 years of debian and ubuntu?
<Marius80> lordievader, will aptitude dist-upgrade also work or do I need to use apt-get?
<BluesKaj> always use apt-get , aptitude is depracated
<lordievader> Marius80: I don't use Aptitude, however I can tell you the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade for aot-get. Upgrade will only upgrade packages, it will not remove any packages or make major changes to the system, dist-upgrade does remove packages and installs packages that change the system in a major way. For example kernel-updates is something the regular upgrade wont do dist-upgrade will.
<Marius80> BluesKaj, what?!  I've read so much about the differences between  aptitude and apt-get,  and  aptitude was always  mentioned to be the better choise
<BluesKaj> !aptitutde > Marius80
<Marius80> BluesKaj, nothing happend
<BluesKaj> !aptitude > Marius80
<ubottu> Marius80, please see my private message
<Marius80> lordievader, and a dist-upgrade (which sounds very dangerous) is the only way to get KDE 4.9 ?
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade is not dangerous
<Obsidian1723> yeah, it is
<BluesKaj> oh lord , here we go again
<Obsidian1723> better to unmount /home, nuke and pave, install, remount
<lordievader> It can be, kernel-upgrades kill a lot of gfx drivers
<Marius80> BluesKaj,  wasn't this the text of a techno song of my youth?
<Marius80> on the other hand:  Will I need KDE 4.9 ?
<Marius80> I feel comfortable with KDE 4.8.5 actually
<BluesKaj> the levels of paranoia are becoming silly now
<Obsidian1723> Marius80: only if you want or need the latest and greatest.
<Marius80> KDE 4.9 will not change the shuffling problem, right?
<lordievader> Marius80: But in most cases it is safe, might be that a simple apt-get upgrade will work, but with dist-upgrade you upgrade all the packages.
<Obsidian1723> BluesKaj: Not paranoid....experience.
<lordievader> Marius80: Euhh, no... It is still present here.
<BluesKaj> Marius80, Im , not into techno so iwouldn't know
<Marius80> heh, I see
<BluesKaj> Obsidian1723, maybe bad experience for yoy , but not for me
<BluesKaj> you
<Marius80> comming back to apt-get  vs aptitude
<Marius80> I tried to install trinity-desktop  some days ago
<Marius80> aptitude told me about broken dependencies
<Obsidian1723> BluesKaj: not just for me, for many. Yes, there are those who don't have issues, but isthe risk worth it? Not in my opinion.
<Marius80> I told the developers,  they thanked me and solve the problem now
<Marius80> apt-get did not even know about the broken dependencies!!
<Marius80> that was one more proof for me that aptitude ins more intelligent....
<Marius80> even when it comes to removing installed software
<Obsidian1723> lordievader: when you do a dist-upgrade, you are going to go to go from an LTS version to a non-LTS, if you're running 12.04.1LTS..
<lordievader> Marius80: Isn't aptitude a frontend for apt-get?
<lordievader> Obsidian1723: Even without the backports?
<Marius80> I use it in the shell
<Marius80> aptitude might use apt-get,  but it solves dependencies much better
<Obsidian1723> lordievader: correct.
<Marius80> and when removing packages,  it is also much "better" since it reminds the dependencies
<Obsidian1723> you can use snaptic as well, if you want a gui.
<lordievader> Obsidian1723: That is surprising, why? Is that no longer the LTS?
<Obsidian1723> 12.10 is a non-LTS
<Obsidian1723> updates will keep the distro the same, upGRADES will not.
<lordievader> Obsidian1723: I know... but a dist-upgrade doesnt go 12.04 -> 12.10... so why is it no longer LTS?
<lordievader> Just for clarity with dist-upgrade I am talking about the apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Obsidian1723> lordievader: 12.10 isnt an LTS version.
<Obsidian1723> I wrote back a bit ago on the differences between LTS and non LTS and why you really want to avoid non LTS if you want stability.
<lordievader> Obsidian1723: Apt-get dist-upgrade will not upgrade you to 12.10.
<lordievader> Obsidian1723: I think we have a misunderstanding.
<Obsidian1723> what one am I thinking of then?>
<BluesKaj> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<lordievader> Obsidian1723: Well what I think is you think that I mean with a dist-upgrade a upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, however I am refering to the apt-get dist-upgrade. The second will not upgrade you to 12.10, just update packages more agressively.
<lordievader> Obsidian1723: As I said earlier I can see why it is confusing.
<Obsidian1723> gotcha...
<Marius80> lordievader, the patch does not work
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade if you want to upgrade to the next release
<Obsidian1723> BluesKaj: thanks. THAT'S the one I was thinking of.
<lordievader> Marius80: Ai, then I am afraid I cannot be of further help. Send a bug report (or see if you can reopen the earlier one).
<lordievader> !bug | Marius80
<ubottu> Marius80: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Marius80> http://pastebin.com/MKJ7nhwA
<Marius80> ok I see
<Marius80> thank you so far
<BluesKaj> that command should be rewritten , I agree it is confusing  because it used to upgrade to the next release
<Obsidian1723> lordievader: So apt-get dist-upgrade just updates packages more agressively, correct?
<Obsidian1723> BluesKaj: agreed.. back i nthe says of 8.04 etc
<BluesKaj> yup
<Obsidian1723> I'm a big fan of stabiloity
<lordievader> Obsidian1723: Yes for example, apt-get upgrade will not install kernel-updates and apt-get dist-upgrade will.
<lordievader> Marius80: There where some comments about the cmake failing, you might want to read the full bug-report.
<Marius80> I saw them... my cmake error is an other one
<Marius80> Thank you guys so far...
<Marius80> I need to leave
<Marius80> thank you very much!
<tbruff13> I need some help please my kubuntu is hung upgrading dropbox
<tbruff13> while doing a dist upgrade
<tbruff13> it is 64 percent of the way through and i am afraid that if I close it and restart it it will mess things up
<tbruff13> Is anyone here at all
<Sk-Wall> yeah but no idea
<BluesKaj> tbruff13, I had to relogin to dropbox for some reason ,and afterwards it loaded ok
<tbruff13> BluesKaj, ok
<tbruff13> so just reopen it up
<BluesKaj> login at the dropbox site
<tbruff13> BluesKaj, I just hit launch dropbox site
<tbruff13> from the panel
<BluesKaj> no with a browser
<tbruff13> I am now in a browser
<tbruff13> I just hit open dropbox website from the icon on the panel
<BluesKaj> well I suppose you could launch the browser fro panel dialog
<BluesKaj> from
<tbruff13> BluesKaj, nothing is happening
<tbruff13> BluesKaj, Is there anyway I can end and restart the upgrade safely
<BluesKaj> what's the error tbruff13 ?
<BluesKaj> did you install dropbox from a ppa ?
<tbruff13> BluesKaj, can you teach me to use aptfix
<tbruff13> i dont know what else to do the upgrade is frozen
<BluesKaj> tbruff13, how are you upgrading  , with muon?
<tbruff13> with the distrubiont upgrade utility
<tbruff13> distribution
<tbruff13> but it is frozen i need to know how to safely kill it and fix the mess that will be left behind
<tbruff13> because this is my college laptop
<BluesKaj> I'm not quite sure what you mean by distribution upgrade utility , update-manager ? or dist-upgrade in the terminal?
<BluesKaj> tbruff13,^
<tbruff13> BluesKaj, look http://imagebin.org/234492
<jemand> Hi all!
<jemand> After Upgrading to 12.10 Kaffeine says: Cannot find input plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/werner/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t"
<jemand> Any clues?
<BluesKaj> kaffeine ?
<BluesKaj> whynot dragon player , it's the default
<yofel> sounds like he's trying to use a DVB card or so, dragon can't do that, kaffeine can
<jemand> jep, that's why
<BluesKaj> jemand, that url doesn't load
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's a local file
<yofel> or rather pipe
<BluesKaj> yeah just notice fifo
<BluesKaj> tuner card jemand ?
<jemand> terratec cinergy hybrid
<jemand> tm6000_dvb
<jemand> rc_nec_terratec_cinergy_xs
<jemand> the card is working
<jemand> Kaffeine tries to open this file as stream
<jemand> "fifo:/home/werner/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t"
<djeck> o_0
<OpenSorce> Kubuntu 12.04, after trying to install drivers from nvidia.com kde will not start without doing sudo killall kdm && apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo kdm at every reboot. Any suggestions?
<OpenSorce> *kdm will not start
<OpenSorce> Or are you guys sleeping?
<sithlord48> never
<sithlord48> hows it going OS?
<OpenSorce> Pretty good, dealing with some issues on a Kubuntu machine in the other room :-P
<sithlord48> can i help you?
<sithlord48> would be my honor!
<OpenSorce> Kubuntu 12.04, after trying to install drivers from nvidia.com kdm will not start without doing sudo killall kdm && apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo kdm at every reboot. Any suggestions?
<sithlord48> can you use the open driver?
<OpenSorce> Eww... I *could* but it worked fine before this an my son plays games on this box
<sithlord48> kernel upgrade?
<BluesKaj> OpenSorce, kdm is no longer the default for 12.10 .lightdm is
<sithlord48> anything useful in your logs?
<OpenSorce> It's my fault for trying to shove drivers from Nvidia down it's throat when the nvidia-current drivers were working fine
<OpenSorce> BluesKaj, did you see the part where I said I was using 12.04?
<sithlord48> lol i know i get this when i try to use ATI drivers from their site , lucky for me open drivers are working very nice for my card now.
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> OpenSorce, maybe 12.10 might work better for you unless you need a LTS
<OpenSorce> sithlord48, yeah it's giving me the driver mismatch error. I guess I just need to figure out how to completely uninstall the 310 drivers
<sithlord48> OS i would start by removing your nvidia driver completely . and try a fresh install
<sithlord48> OpenSorce:  you can use 'jockey-text' perhaps to do it
<OpenSorce> Yep, I figured. I was just hoping in this channel someone would say "oh yeah just edit kderetardfile.conf..." lol
<sithlord48> OpenSorce:  im not sure but the ati driver comes w/ a script that will do it when jockey wont, not sure if there is same for nvidia driver.
<OpenSorce> sithlord48, I'm looking now
<OpenSorce> sithlord48, btw I'm talking to you from a Comaq TC1000 with a Transmeta Crusoe chip :-P
<OpenSorce> *Compaq
<sithlord48> Kubuntu on it i hope :P
<OpenSorce> Nah, Kubuntu is too heavy... not  gonna tell you what I had to put on it to make it work
<BluesKaj> OpenSorce, do you have nvidia-xconfig ?
<sithlord48> oh i mised the Pentium M part... ouch.. i recently made a Razbuntu install for my headless (server) box. worked nicely
<sithlord48> that would be ubuntu-server with razor-qt for DE and Kde parts like dolphin.
<OpenSorce> BluesKaj, yep tried that
<OpenSorce> sithlord48, not Pentium M, Transmeta Crusoe... with a code morphing designed by Linus himself
<sithlord48> awesome..
<sithlord48> oh the 1100 has the p4m
<OpenSorce> Linux anastasia 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i586 GNU/Linux
<OpenSorce> Ubuntu 9.10 is the only distro that makes the stylus work right without lots and lots of coding
<sithlord48> a good friend of mine has a tablet like that the wacom was a PITA to get working right..
<OpenSorce> sithlord48, I know you don't I?
<sithlord48> OpenSorce:  just from KFN
<BluesKaj> OpenSorce, also nvidia-current-updates is buggy , removing it should prevent future problems , just do a dist-upgrade more oftten
<sithlord48> im just a penguin no one special .
<OpenSorce> BluesKaj, probably a good idea... may just want to update to 12.10 getting rid of kdm sounds like reason enough
<sithlord48> the lack of user icons in lightdm is annoying me
<sithlord48> i like to see my tux when i log in .
<BluesKaj> OpenSorce, unless you are in workplace and need LTS support
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go ..later
<sithlord48> later
<OpenSorce> BluesKaj, thanks man
<OpenSorce> sithlord48, Thanks for the input, think I'll try dist-upgrade and see if it fixes it
<sithlord48> OpenSorce:  good luck
<sithlord48> OpenSorce:  i would for sure remove the nvidia driver before doing that..
<OpenSorce> sithlord48, With a doubt, yeah. Great talking to you :-)
<sithlord48> OpenSorce:  happy to help
<sithlord48> seams #launchpad is quite anyone here know about launchpad stuffs?
<bhayden> so is this basically like a chat room utility?
<monkeyjuice> this is the real world
<SIR_Taco> is it?!
#kubuntu 2012-11-04
<philip__> hi
<xixor> philip__: hi.
<SIR_Taco> xixor: seems he doesn't want to talk to you
<xixor> well fine.  I don't want to talk to him either.
<SIR_Taco> maybe rob___ does though
<xixor> rob___: hi!
<rob___> Whats going on
<xixor> nuffin
<SIR_Taco> xixor: he didn't want to talk to you either.... lol
<xixor> I must be doing it wrong
<SIR_Taco> xixor: maybe try something like: "thank you good sir for blessing us with your company." or something along those lines
<SIR_Taco> xixor: or possibly: "Welcome to the wonderful channel of wonderfulness"
<xixor> I prefer something a little more harsh and/or vulgar
<xixor> I didn't want to talk to that nerd anyway
<SIR_Taco> maybe a little too harsh :P
<xixor> if he's a kubuntu user, he's probably used to rejection
<SIR_Taco> still too harsh
<xixor> or not harsh enough?
<xixor> or just too harsh enough?
<SIR_Taco> haha no, and no
<xixor> maybe we should apply the scientific method
<SIR_Taco> xixor: sure, go ahead
<TSK> Scientific method?  Does it involve large amounts of electricity and lasers?
 * TSK is all for that.
<xixor> no, it involves systematically insulting users as they join the channel and measuring their response
<TSK> Like "Yer father was a hamster and yer mother smelt of elderberry wine!"
<SIR_Taco> xixor: think that's called Statistics... or Political Science.... one of those
<SIR_Taco> TSK: just 'elderberries' :)
<TSK> Yar, what SIR_Taco said.
<TSK> No go away, or he shall taunt you again.
<TSK> *Now
<TSK> Wait...  This conversational turn should be taking place in the Python channel.
<SIR_Taco> TSK: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSo0duY7-9s  ;) thanks for reminding me
<TSK> Holy moly there's a LOTTA folk hangin' out in #python...  Wow...
<SIR_Taco> ; )
<TSK> Hehehe...  One of the best Monty Python movies EVER.  :)
<SIR_Taco> TSK: I agree :)
<TSK> Love the killer bunny with pointy teefs like this V'''V
<TSK> *RAWR*
<SIR_Taco> forgot about "fetche lavache" :P
 * TSK giggles at the screams and bloodshed every time the cute bunny kills.
<xixor> any Qt programmers here?
<SIR_Taco> xixor: what would you like to know?
<xixor> I am drawing some technical/scientific images to a QPainter.  I want to have it resizeable, but want the QPainter widget to maintain a specific aspect ratio
<xixor> I guess the thing to do is to work out the maximum dimensions that can fit into the window while maintaining the aspect ratio and manually set the Qpainter size
<SIR_Taco> xixor: I do beleive there's an 'onresize' or something along those lines... most of the Qt dev stuff I've done was spreadsheet type
<xixor> SIR_Taco: Did you use the QTableView widget then?
<SIR_Taco> yes
<xixor> oic
<xixor> I can't figure out Qt's model view
<SIR_Taco> xixor: it took me a bit of figuring to figure out the model/view model they use, but it does make sense once you get used to it
<SIR_Taco> xixor: seem to remember having an issue with user input not updating in the model... but the view is an instance of the model, so you had to pass the change from the view to the model (I'd have to dig up code to explain that entirely)
<simplew> yofel: ping
<yofel> yes
<simplew> i have set sudo with NOPASSWD, but muon after i click in apply it prompts for password
<yofel> that's policykit, not sudo
<simplew> but the polkit policy i see is to use sudo group
<simplew> and im set to sud group
<yofel> no idea, really
<simplew> synaptic for example doesnt prompt for password
<xixor> SIR_Taco: are you a developer then?
<SIR_Taco> xixor: I do write the odd custom business software... but I'm no expert
<xixor> oic
<SIR_Taco> maybe I'm that guy that the real software developers curse.... hope not :P
<DarthFrog> SIR_Taco: If you're effective, who cares?
<SIR_Taco> DarthFrog: good point... my software works and I haven't had a bug reported yet : )
<SIR_Taco> that's why I change phone numbers ever 3 months...  kidding :P
<Predictability> Hi, I'm having some troubles with my laptop when I try to boot up
<SIR_Taco> Predictability: I knew you were coming
<Predictability> ?
<xixor> I too predicted this
<Predictability> When I try to boot up, I get these error messages: http://pastebin.com/jAQ4SK93
<Predictability> Can anyone help?
<xixor> nope, this is something I am unfamilliar with
<SIR_Taco> Predictability: your drive is encrypted?
<simplew> yofel: can you tell how is the procidure to report a bug for muon?
<yofel> what kind of bug?
<simplew> yofel: not being able to follow polkit policy
<simplew> yofel: in fact muon doesnt have any polkit policy set like it happens with synaptic...
<yofel> that would be a bug in polkit-kde-1
<yofel> simplew: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=policykit-kde&format=guided
<simplew> yofel: i dont think thats the case, but ill investigate better
<yofel> as far as I know muon does nothing more than call the policy authentification agent
<yofel> *policykit
<simplew> yofel: like i thought, do this: dpkg -L synpatic|grep polkit
<yofel> simplew: but if you really want to report the bug against muon at first: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=muon&format=guided
<yofel> ah
<yofel> I have really no idea how policykit works
<yofel> I'm just happy when it doesn't fall apart on me
<SIR_Taco> :P
<simplew> yofel: and in muon there isnt any policy set, thats why it fails to follow policy because theres none set, thus always prompting the password even the user as set to NOPASSWD
<simplew> yofel: but muon is developed by ubuntu or by kde developers?
<yofel> The author is both
<Guest45290> demonios, no entiendo el inglis
<yofel> and muon is supposed to be shared, so it's more a KDE than a Kubuntu application
<simplew> yofel: if you enter to /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/  you will not see there any file for muon
<yofel> yes, I understood you
<yofel> but all I can help here is to tell you where to file the bug
<SIR_Taco> apper is supposed to replace muon.... eventually
<simplew> yofel: so now we have got why muon contines asking password even if the user sets sudo with NOPASSWD
<yofel> apper has the problem that it uses packagekit, which nobody of us is really a fan of
<yofel> (the apt backend sucks)
<simplew> i also dont like apper
<simplew> neither packagekit
<yofel> or at least it did while apper was still kpackagekit
<SIR_Taco> yofel: am much as I agree... it's supposed to be packagedkit 2.0 (I guess)
<simplew> but muon relys on packagekit...
<yofel> no
<yofel> muon relies on qapt
<xixor> quapt. lol
<SIR_Taco> yofel: it was a proposed change for 12.10 to move to Apper... I had a few heated discussions about that one....
<simplew> yofel: my, bad i was induced in error
<yofel> SIR_Taco: well, I'm not saying that apper isn't nice. The UI has it's good points
<yofel> I really only had problems with packagekit, not apper/kpackagekit itself
<SIR_Taco> yofel: my agruement wasn't the program itself, but the constant change over the releases. For a new user, that would get confusing
<simplew> yofel: this problem is very easy to fix, the packager can do it
<SIR_Taco> but yes, I agree :P
<yofel> oh yeah, I agree with that
<yofel> simplew: which is again the author
<simplew> yofel: ok, so tell how to report the bug like you told me last me from cli
<simplew> yofel: i have fixed it locally and now muon doesnt prompt for pssword
<yofel> well, I guess for this you can just file it with 'ubuntu-bug muon' on launchpad. No need to create a KDE bugzilla account if you don't have one
<yofel> simplew: great! Add what you did to the bug
<simplew> yofel: but tell hwo to report the bug from the cli like you told me in the other time
<yofel> uh, well, if you don't want to see apport-kde at all. run 'apport-cli muon'
<simplew> yofel: im notunderstanding, the other time you told to run some ubuntu tool to report a bug
<yofel> uhm, you mean the one I mentioned 4 lines before?
<simplew> no
<yofel> ubuntu-bug muon
<simplew> ahhhh
<simplew> i didnt saw that, sorry
<yofel> which is really just a symlink to apport-bug
<simplew> yofel: since you dont type my nick the message you send to me dont get highlighted
<yofel> I'm used to only do that when it might be confusing who I'm talking to ^^
<simplew> yofel: still need to do some more tests before opening a bug report
<simplew> brb
 * yofel is off to bed - good night folks
<SIR_Taco> good night yofel
<simplew> yofel: no, the fix i put isnt fixing it in fact, since muon is only followng kbuntu policy, so some needs to be fixed in source code
<SIR_Taco> simplew: "-*- yofel is off to bed - good night folks"
<simplew> oh ...
<simplew> :~$ ubuntu-bug muon
<simplew> ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<simplew> why is this happening?
<smj> I have a weird empty window called "Apport" which can't be closed, what process should I kill?
<simplew> smj: ps aux|grep apport
<simplew> smj: ps aux|grep -i apport
<simplew> smj: and youll get the pid to kill
<smj> thanks
<ar9> anyone of a way to delete a bunch of pictures that all in the same way? i have a bunch of pictures that all end in *small.jpg
<Gnosis-> Hello. It doesn't seem like this HP printer is recognized. Here is my syslog. http://bpaste.net/show/55707/
<Gnosis-> I keep trying to print a test page but nothing happens...
<simplew> i see that in kubuntu wasnt installed any movie player, why? isnt there a default movie player in kubuntu?
<tsimpson> simplew: dragon player is installed by default
<simplew> tsimpson: yes i see, but doesnt even have .flv extension associated
<simplew> tsimpson: now i installed kmplayerand isnt able to play .flv files
<tsimpson> .flv is flash
<simplew> so?
<tsimpson> so it's not a video, it's a container which needs specific codec support
<simplew> well dragonplayer plays it
<tsimpson> then associate dragon player with .flv
<simplew> tsimpson: thats not the problem, the problem is that kmplayer should play .flv
<tsimpson> simplew: report a bug then
<LordOfTime> its probably by design it doesn't play .flv.  there's a bunch of players that "should" play $givenformat but don't.
<LordOfTime> either that or it was an oversight by the designers.  Either way.
<LordOfTime> its either a bug or a feature request :P
<LordOfTime> or both
<simplew> i think smplayer would be more apropriated to be kubuntu default player that dragon...
<tsimpson> simplew: dragon is the one shipped by KDE, it's the one we use
<simplew> isnt there ay .swf player ?
<LordOfTime> <simplew> well dragonplayer plays it
<LordOfTime> to quote you :p
<LordOfTime> VLC i think would play them too
<simplew> LordOfTime: these are games
 * LordOfTime returns to dealing with one of his broken systems.
<simplew> shckwave games
<LordOfTime> simplew:  the web browser you use
<simplew> ah we have gnash
<simplew> gnash swf viewer
<LordOfTime> web browser would work too :P
<simplew> yeap, but i prefer a viewer instead using thebrowser
<tsimpson> Shockwave is not Flash, and Adobe don't support Shockwave on Linux
<LordOfTime> shockwave's windows only last i checked their site.
<LordOfTime> simplew:  if you want to play shockwave games, you'll need something other than Linux.  if they're Flash, then you Gnash might work.
<simplew> LordOfTime: i just said that previously
<LordOfTime> you realize i don't always have logs?
<LordOfTime> that happens with IRC sometimes :P
<simplew> LordOfTime: hu? i said a few lines ago
<LordOfTime> my ZNC's here, but its not sending log data.
<LordOfTime> so if my conneciton dies i lose scrollback
 * LordOfTime lost his connection in the past few minutes
<simplew> is there any transcoder like Arista in kdE?
<yoga> Hallo World, do I need to disable all the ppa before I dist-upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<tsimpson> yoga: no, the upgrade process disables them for you
<yoga> tsimpson: thanks.
<mickkie> Hi All, can someone please help with chainloading GRUB2 from Windows?
<mickkie> I have a separate /boot partition ext2 and when I install grub2 it complains even when I use --force
<invariant> When I press Alt-F2 and type 'a' the input line has a certain height, now when I input the 'b' after it, the height is lowered.
<invariant> How can I make it such that the height doesn't change?
<drox_> hello i have a problem, i have to install WiIThon but don't hello i have a problem, i have to install WiIThon but don't
<drox_> Hello, i have installed WiiThon a program to manage backup of Wii Games only thing is that it works with Gtk there is a variant that works whit Qt?
<drox_> Alternatively, how do i make it work on installing kde as little as possibile of Gtk? Thank's a lot
<hmartinet> irc://irc.otaku-irc.fr:6667/Serial_Us
<avihay> what is my best chance for getting an kactivities enabled browser on a near stock 12.04 or even 12.10?
<avihay> rekonq 1.3 won't compile against kactivities with internal version number 6.0.0, or whatever cmake makes of it
<ovidiu-florin> hello is there a way or an application I can get on Kubuntu a screen reader that can read from firefox? I mean, I want to hear the written text, not make the font bigger, or anything like that.
<avihay> or a better question, if you install libkactivities-dev, does /usr/lib/cmake/KActivities/KActivitiesConfig.cmake lists 6.0.0 or 6.1.0 on 12.10?
<avihay> ovidiu-florin: I use Jovie with speak clipboard contents. it has issues though
<woogie> Hello
<ovidiu-florin> hello woogie
<ovidiu-florin> thank you avihay
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<oneadvent> anyone feeling giddy on fixing a problem i have with kubuntu that isn't THAT important
<ovidiu-florin> avihay: what issues are you reffering about?
<avihay> I want to use a web browser that supports activities, it would really help me organize my schoolwork
<oneadvent> like tab coloring avihay
<avihay> like tabgroups
<oneadvent> i *thought* that ff tabs can be done that way with a plugin, but they use colors to group. Like if you click a link in a purple tab window the new tab would be purple too, and then I think you can define them as purple too if you open a new one
<oneadvent> but i guess that isn't really *group* in the way you are thinking?
<avihay> only activity sensitive
<avihay> well, I have a plugin for FF that's called tabgroup-manager
<avihay> it allows you to open several groups of tabs open, like news, school, reading, and everything else
<oneadvent> sounds about right, why is it wrong?
<avihay> I kinda abuse it, since I have over a thousand tabs "open" (some are supended, or don't load since I don't enter them)
<avihay> I want it to automatically show me some tabgroup depending on current activity
<avihay> well, if it's FF then I want something more complex, but for another browser, that'd be sufficient
<oneadvent> ok well i dont know of anything like that but can i ask wtf you need 1000 tabs open?
<avihay> well, 160 tabs are online books, comix or other such media that I read or plan to, I use that instead of keeping a reading list
<avihay> and I have about 20 tabs in a group called make, of stuff I want to make, but I know I never will, a group for useful linux tutorials, and more and more, I really need to clean up, but I'm lazy
<BluesKaj> I just use bookmark folders for that kind of stuff
<avihay> I'm no good with bookmarks, they get cluttered even faster,  and I never touch them again, this way, I'm kinda forced to resort and close the extras, it also saves positions in the page and stats that can't be saved by bookmarks, but I rarly use that
<avihay> gonna try plasma-active-browser
<avihay> aaand no tab support,                  I think,                    UI kinda spartan
<oneadvent> hmm technology to organize that mess? I think bookmarks is best for the most part
<xixor> sup
<pedor> hi, I'm using kubuntu 12.10 and after adding skrooge ppa it started to use only debian repository. how can i fix that?
<OerHeks> pedor, use ppa-purge to reverse the installation of that ppa
<OerHeks>  sudo ppa-purge  <PPa>
<pedor> OerHeks: I think something is very strange, i can't use or install ppa-purge
<OerHeks> That is bad, reinstall kubuntu then.
<pedor> yes... i think it's the fast and only way, lol
<OerHeks> I had those issues too,, hard way learning not to add any fancy PPA
<OerHeks> financial program skroodge 1.3.0.1 is in the standard repository, not sure what version would be in that ppa
<pedor> it's 1.3.3
<pedor> i hate when things like this happens
<pedor> but, maybe it will fix another problem, kubuntu is froozing at least once a day.
<BluesKaj> pedor, do you have the "universe" repository enabled ?
<pedor> no, now appear a dfsg stuff
<simplew> yofel: i cant report bugs usig ubuntu-bug, see:
<simplew> :~$ ubuntu-bug muon
<simplew> ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<invariant> If every virtual desktop had a different virtual machine running, wouldn't you have basically the same as activities, except better?
<lordievader> invariant: How would you see that as better? You get a lot of overhead, and the performance goes down...
<invariant> lordievader, activities are nice for the next few years, but within 5 years a solution I just described will be used.
<lordievader> invariant: But apart from that, yes I think they are quite alike.
<invariant> lordievader, activities are a short term solution to what's perhaps not even an actual problem.
<lordievader> invariant: You know that kde's activities are poorly understood and used by people?
<invariant> lordievader, for me, I would love to configure a bunch of windows in some way with some URLs open and then save that configuration in some way.
<invariant> lordievader, but AFAIK, that's not what activities can do.
<invariant> lordievader, in particular the part where it shouldn't store all of that in RAM.
<invariant> lordievader, they are used poorly mostly because it's not communicated clearly why someone might want to use it in actual scenarios.
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Marius80> hi
<Marius80> I've got a problem with evolution
<Marius80> in Kubuntu 12.04,  evolution sometimes doesn't let me type in things
<BluesKaj> Marius80, check system settings>application appearance>gtk+appearance kde font settings etc
<Marius80> BluesKaj, I am a little farer now... I need to explain the details:
<xixor> bah, I give up on using mutt.  What a silly program.
<Marius80> the bug comes up, then I use select something from a dropdown field
<Marius80> example:
<Marius80> There is a setup wizard on the first run
<Marius80> I had to enter my password,  and there was a dropdown field asking for the connection type
<Marius80> I choosed something, then I could not type any more
<Marius80> after that,  the bug did not show up again... until....
<Marius80> until I tried to add my signature
<Marius80> I choosed "HTML" from the dropdown... and I could not type again
<Marius80> the default was "PLAIN TEXT"
<BluesKaj> setup wizard for what ?
<Marius80> for evolution
<Marius80> I also thought about switching to kmail,  but I am not sure if it will really be able to handle 2 accounts as well as evolution
<BluesKaj> Marius80, sounds like you're mixing and matching kde and gnome , despite the pronouncements that they can run each other's apps staying pure to one DE or the other is a better policy IME
<Marius80> BluesKaj, well,  until now,  it always worked (in karmic koala)
<Marius80> since I updated (2 days ago) I have to solve over 30 problems
<BluesKaj> like I posted above Marius80 , check you system settings gtk fonts
<Marius80> including changes of source code, recompiling whole programs and sensing bug fixes do developers
<Marius80> what exactly shall I check there?
<BluesKaj> it's obvious
<Marius80> re
<Marius80> BluesKaj, sorry I had a connection problem
<Marius80> not sure what you saw... it worked out for me
<Marius80> I had to change the used GTK theme
<Marius80> it works with other themes
<BluesKaj> I meant use either gtk or kde fonts , try different setings to see what works best'
<Marius80> BluesKaj, a little question...  is it possible to get additional gtk styles?    95% of the available GTK Styles on Kubuntu 12.04  seem to look like the same,   only 3 look different and the best looking one in BLUE -  which I really dislike
<Marius80> BluesKaj, ok can I change a GTK themes  blue color?  Then the theme would be nice
<BluesKaj> Marius80, look at widget styles drop down in styles> apps appearance in system settings
<BluesKaj> apps appearance>styles rather
<Marius80> BluesKaj, I've choosen "Plastique" as Widget style"
<Marius80> not sure if this is what we are talking about
<Marius80> BluesKaj, by the way thank you very much for chatting with me about my problems
<BluesKaj> what gtk+style
<BluesKaj> about
<BluesKaj> Marius80, no problem . glad to help if I can
<Marius80> BluesKaj, still not sure if we are talking about the same
<Marius80> I give a short resume
<BluesKaj> in the widget dropdown
<Marius80> the problem was evolution (freezing sometimes) - so I changed the GTK Style to a working one
<Marius80> the working GTK style looks ugly,  (blue) so I wanted to change the blue color
<Marius80> the widget style "Plastique" applies to KDE programs (afaik) and plastique is the one I would like to use
<Marius80> not sure what I shall change now
<Marius80> sorry bloody beginner when it comes to this stuff
<BluesKaj> well, I stick to simple and clean looks like oxygen and blue themes like marble
<BluesKaj> Marius80, and in windows decor , I prefe the PlastiK look
<Marius80> I also prefer the plastique decor for windows
<Marius80> BluesKaj, lemme ask differently:
<Marius80> in the section "GTK+ Appearance"
<Marius80> ah THIS is what you are talking about!!!
<Marius80> now I got it
<Marius80> sorry I was in the "Style" section
<Marius80> just realised that there is also a "Widget style" dropdown under GTK+ Appearance tab
<Marius80> I tried out all of them
<Marius80> how can I get new styles there?
<BluesKaj> workspace appearancs is another system settings group for desktop themes and window decor
<BluesKaj> Workspace Appearance rather Marius80
<Marius80> true that... however,  I think I don't really get the point
<Marius80> only the GTK programs have an ugly theme
<Marius80> I only wanted to download the GTK themes
<Marius80> but I am going to search the internet
<Marius80> thank you so far
<BluesKaj> Marius80, then why are you running KDE ?
<Marius80> BluesKaj, because I love KDE :)  We are just talking about the GTK styler
<xixor> afaik, the only gtk app I run is gparted occasionally.  Is chromium gtk?
<BluesKaj> seems you want mostly a gtk look
<Marius80> BluesKaj, you did not understand me
<BluesKaj> xixor, yeah I think so
<Marius80> I want GTK look like KDE
<Marius80> I dislike that evolution and firefox look so different
<Obsidian1723> Say does anyone know how to get the Gnome 2 Human theme with the root beer broze colored folders into KDE?
<BluesKaj> then choose the kde themes
<Marius80> and xchat
<Obsidian1723> Is there a Gnome 2 Himan theme for KDE?
<Marius80> BluesKaj, but the original KDE theme (the GTK Style) caused evolution not to work
<xixor> I think that it's pretty impressive that people were able to code anything with GTK
<Marius80> that was the first problem
<BluesKaj> xchat ? konversation is my fav xchat a distant 2nd
<xixor> irssi
<Marius80> xixor, +1
<BluesKaj> irssi is ok for emergencies in the TTY
<xixor> lol, mirc which hasn't changed since 1997 is still better than most linux GUI irc clients
<Marius80> xixor, lol you could run it using wine :)
<BluesKaj> well, mirc is funded ,,,they can afford to look better
<xixor> I run a windows VM, or RDP to a windows machine, and use mirc
<BluesKaj> yeah it works in wine ...tried a long while back
<dougl> why are my fonts all messed up... kmail looks good but when I try to print it the email is huge in the preview and another settings pannel (i am trying to find it now) the fonts are microscopic and too tiny to even read - any suggestions?
<dougl> I get 404 errors when apt-get update lists my sources - where do I correct the address in the list or delete the reference?
<BluesKaj> dougl, have you tried changing repository servers ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks for the reply - I have not done anything yet... I only know of the sources.list and it contains no reference to the offending urls reported by update command
<dougl> not sure when it happened but some gremlins got into my 12.10 install and is really acting buggy...
<dougl> I have a font issue, printing issue and a sources issue - all came up after I installed mplayer or mplayer2... sure could use some help making my system coherent.
<dougl> BluesKaj, where do you change repository servers?
<johangwbasson> The file "/etc/apt/sources.list" contains repository definitions
<dougl> johangwbasson, thanks...
<dougl> BluesKaj, yes I looked in the sources.list file and it had no reference to the urls the update command was 404ing on... so where does the system get those sources from?
<Torch> dougl: there's also /etc/apt/sources.list.d which is a directory with more sources
<Torch> dougl: it might be empty
<BluesKaj> dougl, open you package manager and look for repository servers
<dougl> BluesKaj, ah!!! damn 12.10 muon's software sources option contains information displayed with a font so microscopic I cannot even use the application... this 12.10 install is going from bad to worse and I did not do anything out of the ordinary - I am not sure 12.10 is ready for prime time.
<dougl> brb - rebooting to see if font issue persists
<johangwbasson> I find that the liberation font looks good in Kubuntu
<dougl> nope - muon is too small and useless to edit sources...
<dougl> muon uses fonts too small and useless to edit sources...
<dougl> Torch, I found a file with the offending urls in /etc/apt/sources.list.d do I just delete it?
<Torch> dougl: go slow with deleting stuff ;-) can't you pastebin the contents so we can have a look?
<BluesKaj> dougl , alt+f2 , kdesudo sytemsettings , let's setup your applications that require root permissions to edit such as muon , by opening application appearnce>fonts adjust all fonts , the choose the font, font style , and fonts ize , apply and that should make a diference in readability.
<BluesKaj> excpt for my spelling readability :)
 * BluesKaj was trying to type as quickly as possible before dougl started to delete stuff
<dougl> lol - thanks guys... using pastebin for torch then gonna follow BluesKaj's font suggestions
<BluesKaj> I wish setting the fonts was global including root permissions , having to do it twice is royal pain
<dougl> Torch, http://pastebin.com/zvrHC59u
<dougl> BluesKaj, kdesudo sytemsettings has no apparent effect... is it because system setting is already opened?
<BluesKaj> dougl, drop the .d and see what lists
<BluesKaj> dougl, kdesudo systemsettings ..I mis-spelled
<BluesKaj> sorry
<dougl> kdesudo systemsettings = system settings with microscopic fonts...
<lorenzo_> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> !it | lorenzo_
<ubottu> lorenzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dougl> BluesKaj, is http://pastebin.com/5sHkCMMa what you wanted to know by dropping the d ?
<BluesKaj> dougl,  ca.archive.ubuntu.com is a stable server, I don't get the 404 response to your updates
<dougl> BluesKaj, Ok - great, thanks... err where do I set that up?
<dougl> lol
<BluesKaj> it's already setup in your sources.list ..it shouildn't be giving a not found response
<dougl> oh... :( so my system is still a borked box of linux packages?
<dougl> brb did that font change with no effect - restarting x
<BluesKaj> dougla, you don't have borked packages if apt didn't download them from the repositories
<BluesKaj> err dougl ^
<BluesKaj> or dpkg rather
<dougl> BluesKaj, not sure if borked it the right word... but my box is definitly broken... still cannot read fonts on kdesu systemsettings
<BluesKaj> ok ...bbiab , gotta check the other OSs on this pc
<dougl> k - later = thanks for the help appreciate it :)
<BluesKaj> kdesudo systemsettings is a run command which opens system settings as root rather than user , so any font settings you set in applications appearance and saved by clicking apply should have been saved .
<BluesKaj> ok BBL
<dougl> not too sure what to say... fonts are broken, sources are broken and printing from kmail is broken - seems like a broken box?
<dougl> how do we define broken these days - I thot is used to mean a box that was not doing what it was supposed to do?
<BluesKaj> ok, no upgrades on 12.10 or W7
<dougl> ?
<BluesKaj> I mean none available
<dougl> updates.
<BluesKaj> update first then upgrade , update merely makes the upgrades available it doesn't install remove or upgrade anything
<dougl> right
<dougl> so why is it my sources list works on your machine but 404's for some on mine?
<BluesKaj> I'm running a toolchain release of 13.04 on this partition/test drive, that's whay i had to leqave to check 12.10 and W7 . 12.10 is on different partiton and W7 is on a differnt HDD
<dougl> gotcha
<BluesKaj> maybe you have some 12.04 ppas still listed
<BluesKaj> like the xbmc ppa
<dougl> formated the partition before I installed (half a dozen times) but kept the /home mounted partition
<BluesKaj> that's what the /etc/apt/sources.list.d contains
<dougl> I added the xbmc ppa and then that is when I noticed the 404s
<dougl> I should have never pushed for xbmc on this machine... linux has never been a good media center machine for me
<dougl> /etc/apt/sources.list.d is a 12.04 thing?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu here works as a media center on this pc ...but you don't need xbmc for that . VLC is way less obtrusive and just as easy to setup
<BluesKaj>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d is a file path to directory , they hardly ever change from one release to another
<dougl> BluesKaj, I thot vlc was some ugly windows app that would look shitty on a big 62" tv?
<dougl> windows = windowed
<BluesKaj> dougl, if you're going set up a media pc , using the hdmi out to a stereo or a tv is the easiest way to go , you can set that up in phonon and pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> and alsamixer
<dougl> BluesKaj, the hdmi out will have no tearing?
<BluesKaj> dougl well , my tv is a 42" plasma and I use it as a pc monitor as well
<dougl> No command 'phonon' found, did you mean:
<dougl>  Command 'photon' from package 'photon'
<BluesKaj> dougl, that depends on you graphics gpu and your cpu
<BluesKaj> phonon is in system settings >multimedia
<dougl> I have a asus nvidia gt520 and a core 2 duo
<BluesKaj> phonon is strictly for audio settings , the video settings are best setup in the player like VLKC
<dougl> BluesKaj, and my mce remote will work on this config?
<BluesKaj> dougl, then you should be fine , I have a 8400gs and it's not as capable as your gt520
<dougl> VLKC = vlc?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> another phat phingered typo
<dougl> we are all good :) = fat fingers here too... just happen to be backspace proficient - lol
<BluesKaj> http://www.ehow.com/how_7335239_control-vlc-media-center-remote.html
<dougl> I run vlc here and I get a command prompt... lol
 * dougl reading http://www.ehow.com/how_7335239_control-vlc-media-center-remote.html
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , sudo apt-get install vlc
<dougl> I already did sudo apt-get install vlc-nox cuz system suggested it = ok?
 * dougl did sudo apt-get install vlc too
<BluesKaj> dougl, for laptops yeah
<dougl> so can you vlc full screen with no window decorations?
<BluesKaj> yes
<xixor> you can even run it in a window without any decorations
<BluesKaj> full screem , move the mouse and you get a small indicator at the bottom with the usual controls
<BluesKaj> full screem for horror movies , full screen for most others :)
<dougl> lol - looking for vlc remote control plugin
<tsimpson> it comes with several already, including telnet and web
<BluesKaj> dougl, look in tools>preferences>show settings , choose all, then under interface , choose control interfaces, then infrared remote control interface
<BluesKaj> I just use a wireless KB and mouse , but I don't use a tv tuner on my pc
<dougl> yeah - I was thinkign of kb and mouse but already had my microsoft remote from mythtv and vdr days and other than a select or ok button it worked out of the box on xbmc
<dougl> prolly end up getting a kb and mouse... really just a mouse would do it - I'd have to figer out vlc tho  first
<BluesKaj> ma bell supplies my tv signals , so i have more remotes than enough
<BluesKaj> one thing about vlc , it doesn't tkae over your whole pc , altho i do understand why xbmc is so popular on HTPCs
<dougl> I don't think I like xbmc's behavior but it does have a nice polished finish
<BluesKaj> I tried it xbmc for a while it worked great once it was setup , but it just too many menu levels for my liking ...very reminiscent of windows media type all in one players
<dougl> I would like to run one server on the tv and another server for my desktop (tv upstairs and monitor downstairs
<dougl> yeah - all I want to do is play my downloaded mkv files and avi - well all my downloaded content that the mac or windows gets fussy about... always just works on linux
<dougl> BluesKaj, you'd know... what happend to xorg.conf - where I used to set up my displays as seperate x servers?
<BluesKaj> wish genii was around today , he really knows his stuff about networking media
<dougl> no worries here - I don't need/want to get anything done... just enjoying the company :)
<dougl> well - wish my kmail printing worked and I did not have font issues... that is ok tho just gives me incentive for 12.04
<dougl> 13.04
<dougl> not 12.04
<BluesKaj> it's still in existence but not by default , in most cases it has to be created , and with nvidia it's dropping to TTY (ctrl+alt+F1 or 2 , then sudo service lihjtdm stop , then sudo nvivia-xconfig , then startx
<BluesKaj> lightdm
<yofel> without nvidia it's still Xorg -configure I think, or just write it yourself it you know how to
<BluesKaj> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<yofel> *if you
 * BluesKaj needs to take a break for a few mins ...bbl
<dougl> enjoy
<dougl> yofel, I have not done a manual xorg.conf in years... I would surely fek it up, but I am tempted to let nvidia do it
<yofel> sure, should work
<dougl> the way my box has been on a steady decline I think it best to wait til I have a few days in case I mess somethign up
<BluesKaj> dougl, sudo nvidia-config will actually stabilize the graphics settings to some degree on your pc
<ScottyK> Greetings! Currently I have an Nvidia 8600 GT video Card. Just bought a new Nvidia GT 630. Do I have to uninstall the nivida driver first, or simply swap cards? Thanks!
<ScottyK> Greetings! Currently I have an Nvidia 8600 GT video Card. Just bought a new Nvidia GT 630. Do I have to uninstall the nivida driver first, or simply swap cards? Thanks!
<em> are there any open source applications for making music like electronic dance music or dubstep?
<em> like an open source version of fruit loops or something?
<simplew> how can i change the lightdm theme?
<simplew> yofel: hi
<yofel> system settings -> login manager (lightdm)
<simplew> yofel: listen this, im using ubity gretter, but after i enter the apssword the images are the ones from kde
<simplew> yofel: since in lightdm.conf i have: greeter-session=unity-greeter
<yofel> the login animation is ksplashx if I remember correctly
<simplew> yofel: and where is that
<simplew> foudn it
<yofel> workspace appearance -> splash screen
<simplew> yofel: do you know whats the dir where kspash themes are isntalled?
<yofel> /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/
<simplew> :)
<pouletenfeu> is anyone alive
<pouletenfeu> oh, guess not..
<L3top> !ask | pouletenfeu
<ubottu> pouletenfeu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Obsidian1723> It also helps to wait longer than a minute.
<pouletenfeu> GOD DAMMIT
<yofel> ...
<simplew> yofel: that problem of restarting network-manager service and get more entries, doesnt appear anymore since i build new NM-0.9.7.0 and without those patches, i beleive that the problem is caused by some of those patches
<svspl> which packages do I need for Power Management in KDE to work?
#kubuntu 2013-10-28
<[Relic]> Why does the second x-screen lose its ability to show the top line of a window and remove the icon, show on all desktops and min, max, exit button line?
<MangaKaDenza> uh oh, i'm trying to do dselect-upgrade, but it doesn't work
<MangaKaDenza> ._.
<MangaKaDenza> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/desktop-base_7.0.3ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<MangaKaDenza>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/config/kdeglobals', which is also in package plasma-active-default-settings 3.0-0ubuntu1
<MangaKaDenza> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<genii> MangaKaDenza: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/desktop-base_7.0.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<MangaKaDenza> ty
<MangaKaDenza> argh
<MangaKaDenza> where is the win2-7 package
<MangaKaDenza> nvm
<MangaKaDenza> ugh
<MangaKaDenza> sudo apt-get install win2-7 doesn't work
<MangaKaDenza> it says the package isn't there
<genii> Of course it isn't. If you had it previously then it's from a PPA, like upubuntu
<valorie> !info win2-7
<ubottu> Package win2-7 does not exist in saucy
<MangaKaDenza> well, I added the darn ppa
<MangaKaDenza> ppa:upubuntu-com/gtk3
<genii> valorie: It's gtk3 stuff to make it look like Win 7
<MangaKaDenza> hell
<valorie> did they package for saucy?
<MangaKaDenza> its even listed as a package in the launchpad site
<MangaKaDenza> but it says
<MangaKaDenza> not found
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> floodbot doesn't like short sentences
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Did you add the repository with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/gtk3    and then do: sudo apt-get update     ..before trying to install it?
<MangaKaDenza> many times
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<genii> MangaKaDenza: https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/gtk3   "Latest Updates 44 weeks ago"
<genii> eg: There will be no packages for 13.04 or 13.10
<MangaKaDenza> hmm, wait
<MangaKaDenza> do I put deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/gtk3/ubuntu raring main  into the add software sources window, or http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/gtk3/ubuntu raring main
<genii> ( and probably not for 12.10 either)
<genii> MangaKaDenza: You don't seem to be hearing what I am telling you.
<MangaKaDenza> it worked the last time i did it
<MangaKaDenza> on 13.10
<genii> The win2-7 packages there were last updated August 2012 which means apt will not find any packages for any version later than 12,04
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<MangaKaDenza> wait... I remember someone gave me a link...
<MangaKaDenza> to the raw data site
<MangaKaDenza> or something
<genii> Probably they recommended wget https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/gtk3/+files/win2-7_0.1_all.deb   and then to sudo dpkg -i the file. But if you do this, expect breakage.
<genii> Since it was built for a version 4 distributions back now
<MangaKaDenza> WHEE!
<MangaKaDenza> thank you!
<MangaKaDenza> wat
<MangaKaDenza> the gsettings aint working
<genii> "expect breakage"
<MangaKaDenza> wait... nvm
<MangaKaDenza> ill just use another workaround
<brli> hi, anyone have experience with firefox globalmenu working with kde?
<MangaKaDenza> genii, i <3 unity tweak tool
<brli> I can't get firefox globalmenu work with window menu bar plasmoid
<cjwelborn> Good email client for KDE/Kubuntu? (where is that bestbot,  I can never remember?)
<cjwelborn> nm, someone just asked the same question about the bestbot in #ubuntu.
<apb1963> In case anyone is interested... I fixed zoiper by downloading cinnamon.. kde is apparently missing certain libraries zoiper needs.  I'm guessing something that gnome has... related to gtk perhaps.
<apb1963> I didn't need to actually run cinnamon... just download it.
<apb1963> well... install it.
<MangaKaDenza> noob question here
<MangaKaDenza> how do I use a tar.gz file
<tsimpson> .tar.gz is a compressed archive file, like .zip. just open it in Ark
<MangaKaDenza> how do I make a file?
<skreech_> MangaKaDenza: make one?
<skreech_> MangaKaDenza: What are you putting in it?
<skreech_> I guess not
<josePHPagoda> hello everyone!  I'm wanting to try out Kubuntu, but the torrent seems to be failing
<josePHPagoda> I'm getting a Tracker gave HTTP response code 0
<josePHPagoda> any ideas what might be happening
<josePHPagoda> ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Kiranos> hm any reason to why kubuntu recommends 32bit version?
<Kiranos> ubuntu switched to recommend 64bit
<lordievader> Kiranos: See this email thread: http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/Fwd-ubuntu-release-Please-promote-64-bit-images-by-default-on-the-download-pages-td5038359.html
<Kiranos> thanks will read
<Kiranos> lordievader: though I dont agree with the email :)
<Kiranos> think 64 should be default, memory limitation alone
<lordievader> Kiranos: As explained on the mailing, PAE is standard enabled. So no memory limitation ;)
<Kiranos> yea I guess :)
<StFS> Hi. After upgrading to 13.10 I'm noticing that my chrome windows aren't being grouped as they were before. On each desktop I'm seeing a separate "indicator" (sorry, don't know the right term for it) in my task bar instead of one group. If I start a new chrome window then the grouping returns.
<StFS> is there some way for me to fix this?
<StFS> hmm... I'm also noticing that the Flip Switch effect (on alt+tab) just doesn't work, I just tried enabling it but I always seem to use the same window flipper.
<jussi> StFS: systemsettings/window behaviour is your friend (yes, evil people changed things)
<StFS> jussi: well... I found that "Automatically group similar windows" was unchecked so I checked that... I
<StFS> I'm not seeing a change yet but that may just be that I need to wait.
<jussi> StFS: I was responding to the flipswitch thing
<StFS> hmm... ok I can't see any setting in Window Behavior that would affect that though
<StFS> oh... just found it
<StFS> damn those evil people! ;)
<jussi> :)
<StFS> jussi: thanks
<jussi> yw
<AciD`> hi
<charlie> Hi. I have installed Mozilla Firefox (with the button from the menu). How can I launch it now?
<AciD`> using 13.10, eclipse is almost unusable with a crash every 5 minutes or so. Is there a workaround to that critical bug ?
<lordievader> charlie: It should be in the menu -> Applications -> Internet.
<charlie> But it isn't. What command will allow me to run it from the terminal?
<lordievader> charlie: "firefox" if that fails run "sudo apt-get install firefox" to install Firefox again.
<charlie> Also, how should I install a Brother multifunctional device?
<johnflux_> qtchooser -print-env     shows:  QTTOOLDIR="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin"      how do I change this to qt4 ?  How do I set this?
<johnflux_> ah, sudo apt-get install qt4-default
<cer> hi every body. Do we still have the same old problem with kwin / xorg / kworker? They hog up a large amount of the cpu .... forget mepomuk, that yesterday kept peaking at 160% until I switche dit off.
<cer> is anyone else having the same issue here?
<cer> 13.10 at 64 bit here, on Core 2 Xtreme 7900 2.8Ghz 8Gb RAM.
<charlie> Cer: I experienced the same problem with akregator.
<lordievader> charlie: Only had that issue once, never seen it with 13.10.
<lordievader> charlie: Err sorry ^ was for cer
<lordievader> cer: ^^
<lordievader> cer: What video card and driver are you using?
<cer> thanks lordievader .... I had to switch off nepomuk, but the kwin / xorg still there .... NVIDIA QUADRO FX 1600 M with nouveau driver.
<lordievader> cer: Have you considered/tested the closed source driver? (p.s. I don't use Nepomuk either)
<cer> lordievader: yes, same problem
<lordievader> cer: Any hints in ~/.xsession-errors?
<cer> lordievader: does not seem to have any strange message into it
<lordievader> cer: I'm sorry I don't know what could be the issue here. You could ask around in #kde or try here again later, perhaps someone more knowledgeable than me comes in ;)
<cer> lordievader: did you discivere what was the problem with yours?
<lordievader> cer: It was years ago that I had a similair problem, can't remember what the fix was.
<cer> lordievader: this is my .xsession-error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317923/
<cer> I wanted also to give a try to unity .... is it feasible to install unity on kubuntu, or does it mess up the installtion?
<jussi> cer: I have that on one machine....
<jussi> works fine
<cer> jussi: you have unity?
<jussi> cer: on one machine, yes
<Tm_T> cer: yes they coexist nicely
<jussi> simply install ubuntu-desktop
<cer> Tm_T: so when you log in and chose unity, compiz and gvfs start, but they do not start otherwise?
<Tm_T> yes
<cer> Tm_T: mmmm .... do not want the whole "ubuntu desktop" only unity to give it a try
<cer> sorry jussi
<cer> Tm_T: in the past, gvfs daemon started and gave you some troubles with some kde applications
<cer> Tm_T: and gnome key ring
<Tm_T> cer: to be honest I don't remember having issues having Kubuntu and Ubuntu-desktop (unity) for years now
<cer> Tm_T: so, you run them at the same time on the same machine?
<cer> Tm_T: (well not AT THE SAME TIME, they are just installed AT THE SAME TIME :D ....)
<drbobb> NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M] here: something is broken about the driver in 13.10. When my laptop returns from sleep mode, the screen is all garbled.
<lordievader> drbobb: Are you using Nouveau or the closed source one?
<drbobb> also having serious issues with Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727]
<drbobb> lordievader: the nvidia driver
<lordievader> drbobb: Do you require the closed source one? You could try switching.
<drbobb> nvidia-319 specifically
<drbobb> lordievader: I'm not sure nouveau works at all with my macine
<drbobb> works, as in supports the native resolution
<cer> drbobb: did you black list the nouveau driver and un-blacklist the nvidia driver (if you have upidated form an old kubuntu version)? (Well, we need more info on you system. uname -ram first of all)
<drbobb> 3.11.0-12-generic, x86_64
<drbobb> the nvidia driver loads for sure, I'm seeing the nvidia logo as X11 loads
<cer> drbobb: good .... mmmm .... any fail / erro or warning in dmesg?
<cer> drbobb: (can you also do lsmod | grep -i nvidia and lsmod | grep -i nouv, please)?
<drbobb> there's some warning about the VGA console or rather, how it's not configured
<cer> drbobb: specifications of you machine and monitor?
<drbobb> nvidia & drm are loaded, nouveau is not
<drbobb> it's a Lenovo G560
<cer> drbobb: good .... lspci | grep -i vga?
<drbobb> 1366x768 LCD
<drbobb> GT218M [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<cer>  lspci | grep -i vga?
<drbobb> see above
<cer> drbobb: this not the output of the command I gave you.
<drbobb> if you want all of it, it's:
<drbobb> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<cer> please, sudo lspci -vv -S 01:00.0
<cer> and do not copy it into the chatm use pastebinit
<drbobb> '-S' seems to be an invalid option
<cer> sorry, lowercase ....
<drbobb> okay...
<drbobb> http://pastebin.kde.org/pqpubhssy
<cer> drbobb: strange, this seems to be ok .... could you please pastebinit the output of dmesg?
<cer> drbobb: I was looking around, and you are not the only one to experience this problem on the G560 .... have you tried using bumblebee instead of the straight nvidia drivers?
<cer> drbobb: the probelm you describe seems to be connected with the stright driver offloading and then not realoading .... it is probably due to the fact that it is not optimised for laptop.
<drbobb> here you are: http://goo.gl/AObr2e
<drbobb> never heard of bumblebee, is there a PPA for it?
<cer> drbobb: it is in the repository
<cer> drbobb: developed by NVIDIA specifically for laptop cards and solving the probelm of offloading / reloading
<drbobb> also, I'm sure loads of ppl have issues with the BCM4313, I googled a lot but just got confused because most of the available advice is seriously outdated
<drbobb> the description of bumblebee makes it seem irrelevant here, because it seems to be designed for systems with more than one VGA adapter
<cer> drbobb: mmmm .... not really, that is not the major issue.
<cer> drbobb: the other thing .... are you trying to use a 1024 x 768 plymouth background?
<drbobb> Description-en: NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux
<drbobb> no Optimus here
<drbobb> cer: frankly I have no idea how plymouth is configured
<cer> drbobb: in your dmesg .... it seems you are trying to you vesafb rather than vesa. vesfab can create some incomptaibility with the stright drivers.
<drbobb> cer: how do I change that?
<cer> drbobb: mmmm .... I would do this (just because I am supposed to go back to work): install nouveau and see how things pan out. If nouveau does not work, have a go at bumblebee.
<cer> drbobb: I am currently using nouveau on a 9102 x 1200 screen for example and it works better than the original propritary driver (in 2D).
<drbobb> cer: but no 3d support, right?
<cer> drbobb: yes, int the last version but not for all cards http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<cer> drbobb: have a go and let us know. Back to work for me!
<kunguz> I can seem to play over SSH without a login in lightdm. Any ideas?
<drbobb> anybody able to guide me with fixing the BCM4313?
<drbobb> at this time I'm forced to connect to the net via my android phone, because the wl driver seems to be very picky about the access points it will work with
<lordievader> drbobb: According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx you should use the "wl" driver.
<lordievader> drbobb: Ah sorry, didn't read the question correctly.
<lordievader> drbobb: Does the access point have "special" settings, in other words play around with encryption settings and the like to see if that improves things.
<drbobb> nope. I don't own the office access point so I can't do that, but it does WPA2 enterprise, AND an open network, and none work
<jack-> i wonder how to get around this: Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<drbobb> actually, two different WPA2 networks (with different authentication)
<jack-> totally blocks my apt :(
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> how do I upgrade my ubuntu 13.04 to kubuntu 13:10?
<chaudhary> amcsi_work: Just upgrade your ubuntu and kde-desktop will be updated automatically
<lordievader> amcsi_work: First upgrade it to 13.10 then install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<chaudhary> hehe lordievader o/
<amcsi_work> kubuntu-desktop, that should make it almost the same as if I had kubuntu all along?
<chaudhary> yes amcsi_work
<amcsi_work> thx
<chaudhary> No notable difference except the login screen maybe
<chaudhary> no problem
<chaudhary> :)
<lordievader> chaudhary: Probably not even that ;)
<chaudhary> ;)
<jack-> Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<jack-> EOFError: EOF read where not expected
<jack-> :(
<jack-> what to do now?
<lordievader> jack-: What is the output of "env |grep LANG"?
<jack-> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<jack-> LANGUAGE=
<jack-> brb...
<lordievader> jack-: Hmm perhaps this helps? Though I would use mv instead of rm... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100265
<amcsi_work> lordievader, Software Updater isn't showing that there's a new ubuntu version
 * jack- checks
<chaudhary> amcsi_work: try sudo do-release-uprade
<lordievader> amcsi_work: Run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<lordievader> amcsi_work: In a terminal.
<chaudhary> lordievader: boyeah again
<chaudhary> I'm on fire :p
<amcsi_work> sudo: do-release-uprade: command not found
<lordievader> amcsi_work: It's "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<lordievader> chaudhary: Since when is support a contest?
<chaudhary> Just kidding :)
<amcsi_work> thx
<jack-> lordievader, i removed a bunch of files
<jack-> but still get Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<jack-> EOFError: EOF read where not expected
<lordievader> jack-: Could you pastebin the output of "locale"?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MangaKaDenza> argh
<MangaKaDenza> Good news and bad news. The good news, I got kubuntu to work. Bad news... it keeps locking randomly
<yossarianuk> MangaKaDenza: anything in dmesg / syslog ?
<jack-> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/3CdirikP
<MangaKaDenza> idk
<yossarianuk> type dmesg after a lock up.
<MangaKaDenza> er...
<yossarianuk> also what GPU (and driver) are you uing and what are you doing at the time ? i.e watching flash.
<MangaKaDenza> by lock....
<MangaKaDenza> I mean it locks... the session?
<MangaKaDenza> er... like logging out... but not
<MangaKaDenza> not freezing up
<yossarianuk> can you press CTRL+ALT + F" during the lock ?
<yossarianuk> sorry
<yossarianuk> CTRL+ALT + F2
<lordievader> jack-: Hmm so only the language variable is different... You are trying to run "apt-get update" or something apty, right?
<MangaKaDenza> yossarianuk, onesec
<yossarianuk> i,e go to a console window (outside of X)
<jack-> lordievader, exactly
<MangaKaDenza> yossarianuk, yes
<MangaKaDenza> I can does the tty
<yossarianuk> login there and check dmesg / syslog
<lordievader> jack-: Ok, try "export LANGUAGE=de_DE sudo apt-get update"
<dragu> hi, I'm here to complain. After kubuntu upgrade to newest version I have sooooooooooo many problems and it is very fu**ing annoying
<yossarianuk> and xorg log
<jack-> lordievader, ok thx
<yossarianuk> dragu: My experince has been very good with 13.10  - except the UEFI install issue...
<lordievader> dragu: File bug reports, only complaining doesn't help anyone. ;)
<MangaKaDenza> yossarianuk, well... it done gave me a lot of messages
<MangaKaDenza> what am I looking for?
<jack-> lordievader, same error (i'm trying "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable")
<lordievader> jack-: I thought that would happen....
<jack-> echo $LANGUAGE
<jack-> de_DE.UTF-8
<jack-> should be ok, right...
<MangaKaDenza> yossarianuk, poke
<lordievader> jack-: I have the language variable here without the .UTF-8. Anyhow you might want to try http://pastebin.com/HXNr9Gyp
<jack-> ok
<dragu> My notebook can't go into sleep mode, my settings to block laptop on "shutdown" key press doesn't work and every time I forgot about this I shutdown my system... Vhosts in apache stop working and I had to spend some time to fix this... My bluetooth mouse sometimes just stop working and I have to reboot OS to repair that... When I unplug second monitor, bottom panel with tray and all other stuff is on my laptop screen, so it is double
<dragu>  and I have to delete one and add again after plug the additional monitor.... never upgrade again to non-lts version... If you didn't upgrade your distro - THINK 100 times before you do that
<jack-> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stableFatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<jack-> EOFError: EOF read where not expected
<dragu> seeya
<jack-> :(
<yossarianuk> MangaKaDenza: well I would see if there is anything obvious - perhaps pastebin the last 60 odd lines of dmesg /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.0.log and report to the room?
<yossarianuk> what GPU do you have ?
<MangaKaDenza> 74something
<MangaKaDenza> its a amd APU thing
<MangaKaDenza> integrated graphics
<yossarianuk> are you using the opensource or binary driver ?
<MangaKaDenza> opensourc
<yossarianuk> ok - have you tried the binary also ?
<MangaKaDenza> also...
<MangaKaDenza> I may have... reinstalled kubuntu... and kde... many... times... forcefully
<lordievader> jack-: Ugh, is there something special in your python/kubuntu setup?
<MangaKaDenza> yossarianuk, hmm I'll try that
<yossarianuk> thats the first thing I would do.
<yossarianuk> Before - check for updates also.
<MangaKaDenza> heh...
<MangaKaDenza> I have a thing about running apt-get update every ten seconds...
<yossarianuk> if you want to pastebin your logs I will take a quick look (i'm working now....)
<MangaKaDenza> I kinda like the fast scrolling lines
<spawn57> man kde 4.11 is so smooth, it's finally great
<MangaKaDenza> wat... there are a lot of... weird wi-fi card messages...
<yossarianuk> spawn57: check your using open GL 3.1 shaders (if your HW supports it) - it will be even smoother....
<yossarianuk> in desktop effects -> advanced.
<MangaKaDenza> yossarianuk, er... anything more specific?
<yossarianuk> pastebin your logs  (at least the last 50 lines of each log file) and post to the room.
<MangaKaDenza> uh... allright..
<MangaKaDenza> http://pastebin.com/wd17bQeA
<MangaKaDenza> well...
<MangaKaDenza> genii, sup I have finally got kubuntu to work
<MangaKaDenza> however... it keeps locking the session
<genii> MangaKaDenza: I reiterate again from yesterday, "expect breakage" ;)
<MangaKaDenza> nono...
<MangaKaDenza> the win2-7 was for my ubu and xubu
<MangaKaDenza> ( i asked here cuz they won't lift my #ubuntu quiet)
<MangaKaDenza> genii, but yeah, my kde is clean
<MangaKaDenza> it FINALLY works
<Chardot> Hey guys. I'm almost finished installing Kubutnu 13.10 on my Macbook Pro Retina, and noted my thunderbolt ports don't work. Does anyone know about Linux support for thunderbolt interfaces?
<Chardot> s/Kubutnu/Kubuntu/
<MangaKaDenza> might as well upgrade my distro
<MangaKaDenza> WHEEEEEE
<genii> Chardot: Apparently hot-plugging doesn't yet work, but if the device is plugged in before boot, it does work.
<MangaKaDenza> genii, wait.. so I have this game... wakfu
<MangaKaDenza> and it doesn't have a saucy specific thing...
<MangaKaDenza> so is it safe to just manually set the source for raring?
<MangaKaDenza> poek
<Chardot> genii: good tip. I'm gonna check that out after installation is finished.
<Chardot> Thanks!
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Setting a repository/PPA for a previous distribution makes your warranty and support options null and void... :)   You could try, install whatever it is from there, then remove the PPA so it doesn't pull in other unwanted stuff. But highly NOT recommended. Also if you get dependency warnings from hell while installing whatever it is, you've been warned and will get no sympathy here.
<genii> If I do not respond immediately to a question, please remember that I'm at work and being here is secondary in importance :)
<MangaKaDenza> ah
<MangaKaDenza> no prob
<Chardot> Me again, now with installation problems: http://imgur.com/PKemIxj
<Chardot> I hope that means it won't show me a menu (a la GRUB) but I'll be able to boot anyway
<jack-> lordievader, nothing special i'm aware of
<jack-> plain kubuntu-quantal
<lordievader> jack-: Quantal? That is quite a while ago. Perhaps time to do a fresh install of Saucy?
<jack-> maybe, yeah
<jack-> i leeched it already, but my (new
<jack-> ) burner refuses to recognize an empty dvd+r
<jack-> tough luck :/
<lordievader> jack-: Use a usb stick ;)
<jack-> if i had one...
<genii> Chardot: Unfortunately, I do not have much knowledge of your issue... Have you checked here for known issues ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro    ...I would think the 13.04 install instructions most likely are the closest if you can find your model there
<jack-> need my usb port for the interweb thing atm, anyway (it's an old laptop)
<lordievader> jack-: For the install you don't need a network connection ;)
<jack-> true of course
<jack-> but later...
<lordievader> jack-: Then you can remove the usb stick ;)
<jack-> mmh
<jack-> so - buy a new 16gb usbstick? ok
<lordievader> jack-: At least more than 4 GB, but I prefer more than 8 GB.
<jack-> same here
<jack-> so 16gb it is
<excognac> hi just installed kubuntu 12.04 on a desktop pc. (samsung SyncMaste943nw monitor, core i5, 4GB ram)during installation the display was wider, after installation login screen is still overly wide but then it's all striped and i can;t see anything
<excognac> same happens if i try to run kubuntu from live dvd.
<excognac> shall i set something in bios?
<jack-> lordievader, is saucy a LTS release?
<lordievader> jack-: No, Precise (12.04) and the next release Trusty Tahr (14.04) are LTS.
<jack-> ok
<jack-> how long until trusty gets released?
<jack-> 3 months?
<lordievader> jack-: Trusty will be released in the 4th month of 2014 (14<-year.04<-month)
<jack-> omfg, ok
<jack-> so waiting is not an option
<genii> excognac: Are you at that machine right now?
<excognac> genii: yes, ty in advance
<excognac> genii: oh lol, sorry,no i'm on my laptop. as everything works fine with that installation exept graphical interface
<excognac> genii: also, for some reason i dont have a grub boot menu. kubuntu is the very forst and only os on that machine
<genii> excognac: It is not a BIOS issue, more that X needs to have a specific resolution to use when it starts lightdm. Please ctrl-alt-F1 and login by command-line. Then: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf    and to add at the end of the file: display-setup-script=xrandr --output default --mode 1280x768          ...and then ctrl-x to exit, choose Y when prompted to save the file, then enter when it gives the filename to save it as.  After back at command
<genii> prompt:  sudo service lightdm restart     ...then it should come up automatically again, hopefully with usable screen. If restart doesn't dump you into login, use alt-F7 to try and get back to it
<genii> excognac: When only one OS, grub doesn't bother with the menu
<omid> hi
<omid> any one from ua
<genii> excognac: You can use the instructions above with the lightdm.conf edit  with different resolutions than the 1280x768 that was given, but hopefully that one works first
<omid> is there any one from ukraine
<camille02> hi
<excognac> genii:  ty but an empty file comes up, i typed the line in and it says error no cuch file so i can't save it
<genii> excognac: Hm. I would suspect a typo. Unless for some reason a different dm was installed other than lightdm-kde-greeter ( like kdm if you are using a very old install CD/DVD)
<genii> excognac: Which Kubuntu version did you install?
<excognac> 12.04.3 live dvd
<excognac> genii: ^
<genii> excognac: I would suggest to make sure then that we have lightdm as default:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lightdm-kde-greeter      ...please
<excognac> ok
<excognac>  genii> i'll be back 40 mins or so, I need to get a cable to connect the desktop on the router. thanks for you help a lot.
<genii> excognac: I'll be here when you get back, we can continue then :)
<drbobb> cer: none of your suggestions worked, I'm afraid
<crkpratap> bug reporting whileopening rekonq     please help
<cer> drbobb: that s bad!
<drbobb> cer: I tried switching to noveau, and it works pretty well
<crkpratap> Executable: rekonq PID: 3049 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 28/10/2013 10:09:36 PM
<drbobb> but on a suspend-resume cycle, it locks up
<drbobb> and when I installed bumblebee, the xserver failed to start up altogether
<crkpratap> what should ido
<drbobb> with both video and wifi broken, i'm seriously considering a downgrade to the last LTS
<crkpratap> with firefox also sameerror
<crkpratap> can i restart the system
<crkpratap> Executable: rekonq PID: 3049 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 28/10/2013 10:09:36 PM  pl.help
<drbobb> cer: oh and I also tried the same with drivers from the xorg-edgers ppa - no luck there either
<cer> drbobb: strange behaviour for nouveau
<drbobb> cer: on resume from suspend it locked up, did not accept any input. I wasn't able to switch to a vt, either
<drbobb> well, gotta run.
<excognac> genii: ty a lot are u here?
<genii> excognac: I'm around :) I may not be immediately responding since I am back and forth from computer, since at work. But will assist as possible.
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> after ticking some stuff in kubuntu like the viewport switcher, and I go to close, if I reopen the changes weren't saved :/
<amcsi_work> the viewport switcher also wasn't working while compiz settings was open
<excognac> genii: first of all i make a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-upgrade then dist-upgrade then reboot. until now i couldn't find the package you adviced, i checked everything for typos
<Doyle> Hey. What's the best way to get rid of avahi?
<genii> !info lightdm-kde-greeter precise
<ubottu> lightdm-kde-greeter (source: lightdm-kde): LightDM KDE greeter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 1556 kB, installed size 2306 kB
<amcsi_work> after ticking some stuff in kubuntu like the viewport switcher, and I go to close, if I reopen the changes weren't saved :/ I upgraded from ubuntu to kubuntu-desktop
<Doyle> And please, someone explain why the full version of vim is never installed... mini is garbage.
<Doyle> tiny* ... when "i" doesn't set insert mode, there's a problem.
<genii> excognac: I suggest to do again the ctrlalt-F1 from messed-up login screen and: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    ... make sure in there is a line reading: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe   ..a similar line along with another with deb-src at the beginning may already be there but have a # at the beginning. If so, remove the #. If not, just add the line as I have put it here. Then to save , and reissue sudo apt-get update, then
<genii> to install the greeter: sudo apt-get install lightdm-kde-greeter
<genii> excognac: Again, apologies on lag, work, etc, here
<amcsi_work> what's the kwin equivalent of the viewport switcher?
<amcsi_work> how do I achieve 2x2 workspaces?
<excognac> genii: np bro for dealys, i found the package now, rebooting and installing it, trying to make the suggested edit in the suggested file
<lordievader> amcsi_work: System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Virtual Desktops
<excognac> genii: when i did sudo apt-get install lightdm-kde-greeter it asks for my default display manager: kdm or lightdm?
<genii> excognac: lightdm :) So that the changes described earlier will work ( plus, the default in later versions is lightdm anyhow)
<amcsi_work> lordievader, thx!
<lordievader> amcsi_work: Your welcome.
<excognac> genii: Native Resolution 1440 x 900 for the monitor, should i specify this in the file?
<excognac> geni> nvmd, i set 1440x900 and looks beautiful. now i'll get latest kde from ppa and i have a wonderful system:)
<excognac> geni> nvmd, i set 1440x900 and looks beautiful. now i'll get latest kde from ppa and i have a wonderful system:)
<excognac> genii>thanks so much it's all fine
<genii> excognac: Nice :) Glad to help
<Schrodinger`Cat> re
<xtriz> what is the difference between kubuntu-settings-netboot and kubuntu-settings-desktop ?
<excognac> wth, i just installed kubuntu 12.04 updated it, added kde ppa, and now it doubts i'm root. E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<excognac> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<excognac> what can i do now?
<lordievader> excognac: What is the command you are running?
<excognac> lordievader: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<lordievader> excognac: For the upgrade you are not using sudo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<excognac> lordievader: lol thanks so bad of me
<lordievader> excognac: No problem, we all make mistakes ;)
<jboii> hi
<jboii> can someone help me with this?
<jboii> i broke my display on my laptop
<jboii> and now the usb mouse wont move on my monitor
<jboii> why ?
<jboii> can someone help me change this
<jboii> i now have only one screen and this is my monitor working
<excognac> after fresh install and update, ppa kde etc. i got tzhe next: The following desktop effects couldn't be activated: Cover Switch, DEsktop Cube, ~Animation Starup feedback. why is tha?
<jdoles> Hello, I try to use Kubuntu, but it fails basically completely.
<jdoles> A binary is missing.
<jdoles> Do you even test this stuff just once when you make an update?
<jdoles> I am going to take a wild guess:
<jdoles> No
<jdoles> Why are you so careless?
<jdoles> All you need to do is 1) build KDE 2) check that one can login, move Windows around, raise Windows, start applications 3) upload it 4) update the website.
<jdoles> Are you really this stupid that you cannot even get this right?
<lordievader> jdoles: Actually we do test most of what is released. However due to lack of manpower some thins might slip by.
<lordievader> jdoles: I'd say become a Kubuntu Tester!
<jdoles> Lack of man power is not an excuse; I could do better by myself.
<lordievader> jdoles: So join the Kubuntu Testers Team!
<jdoles> lordievader: I think human testing is a waste of time.
<jdoles> I also think that you merely suggesting that shows that the process is fundamentally wrong.
<jdoles> How many commercial companies do you think are out there that test manually for core-features?
<jdoles> MS also has tons of automated tests.
<jdoles> lordievader: anyway, how do I get KDE working *now*?
<jdoles> Or is it just known to be broken until the next release which might never come?
<lordievader> jdoles: How can I help you if you don't state your problem?
<apolline> Bonjour quelqun pourrais m'aider ?
<lordievader> !french | apolline
<ubottu> apolline: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jdoles> lordievader: krandrsetup not found
<jdoles> lordievader: that's what I get when I run startx -- :3
<apolline> ok tank you
<jdoles> lordievader: I don't know who created the problem, but I installed the package which is supposed to contain it.
<lordievader> jdoles: Krandr is depricated, replaced by kscreen. What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<jdoles> lordievader: 12.04
<jdoles> lordievader: and the ppa with updates.
<lordievader> jdoles: The backports?
<jdoles> lordievader: isn't there only one?
<jdoles> lordievader: if so, then yes.
<jdoles> kubuntu-something
<jdoles> lordievader: yes
<jdoles> lordievader: I checked
<jdoles> lordievader: now what?
<lordievader> jdoles: What version of KDE does that backports contain?
<jdoles> lordievader: qt 4.8.2. KDE dev platf. 4.11.2 kde-config: 1.0
<jdoles> lordievader: is that enough information?
<jdoles> lordievader: kde4-config output.
<jdoles> lordievader: or does KDE4 simply not run on Intel hardware?
<lordievader> jdoles: Someone on SUSE had the same problem: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/SuSE/2013-10/msg00728.html Hasn't responded to say if it worked, but make sure kscreen is installed.
<jdoles> lordievader: kscreen is installed
<lordievader> jdoles: Your system is up to date I take?
<jdoles> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> jdoles: You mention starx, can you login through kdm?
<jdoles> lordievader: why do you think I used startx?
<lordievader> jdoles: There can be many reasons...
<excognac> how do i import/export all my kubuntu (well maybe it's better to say kde desktop) sttiong?
<jdoles> lordievader: the reason is that kdm didn't "work"
<jdoles> lordievader: and the reason for that is that that binary is nowhere to be found.
<excognac> *settings
<jdoles> lordievader: and the solution to this problem is simple: make sure the binary is installed, or make sure it's not being called.
<jdoles> lordievader: so, find the "developer"/idiot who committed this, strip his commit rights, undo his commit, and reupload it. Done.
<jdoles> It's really not that complex.
<lordievader> jdoles: Well it is more complex than that. Precise is quite old.
<jdoles> lordievader: it's checking out a branch and doing a bisect. Big deal.
<jdoles> lordievader: but likely, a bisect is not even needed.
<jdoles> The usual way in which this is supposed to be fixed is asking "who broke it", but if there had been a proper test suite, this would never ever have been in a release.
<jdoles> I don't really understand the concept of not having a test suite in an open-source project, where not everyone has a CS degree.
<jdoles> I.e., they are amateurs.
<jdoles> How can you ever *not* write test suites in such a hostile environment?
<jdoles> That's just playing with fire.
<evilc> Hi all, I am experiencing problems installing an alternative task manager (Saucy removed Manual Grouping option), can anyone help?
<evilc> Well, I gotta reboot into windows to get some work done, but if anyone can help, please see my thread here: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64014-Manual-Grouping-of-Task-Panel-items-no-longer-possible
<ahoneybun> ikonia, did you get anytime to read that wiki page?
<hydron> zombies :P
<lordievader> hydron: That's one way to describe us ;)
<hydron> I meant no body give a fuck when I ask something :(
<IdleOne> hydron: no swearing please
<hydron> yah that's all you can do
<lordievader> hydron: Must've missed the question, it's not in my backlog. Sorry.
<hydron> no problem, thanks any way, I'm living :)
<yofel> jdoles: You might be missing the 'kde-workspace-randr' package on your system.
<elien> how can restore to the default settings my muon software center..... I have not a bar to search apps and install the update available...
<elien> anyone can help me?
<MangaKaDenza> argh
<MangaKaDenza> I'm running some distro upgrades and stuff
<MangaKaDenza> manual, cuz I may have interupted the main upgrade
<MangaKaDenza> so, I'm doing many autocleans, dselect-upgrades, upgrades, install -f and other things
<nicklas> Hello. How am I supposed to install propietary drivers in the new kubuntu? Fresh install with everything up-to-date, but I can't find the hardware drivers tool?
<seattlegaucho> nicklas: are you looking for 'jockey'?
<nicklas> seattlegaucho: is that supposed to be preinstalled? i ran xubuntu 13.04, and that had it in software sources settings
<seattlegaucho> It should be installed by default on Kubuntu
<nicklas> seattlegaucho: i have activated testing repos, maybe it has been removed when updating
<seattlegaucho> search for 'jockey' in the repositories
<nicklas> seattlegaucho: not really sure, but i think it was preinstalled when i had just installed kubuntu
<seattlegaucho> there's one of kde, gtk and text ... the latter you can run it from the command line
<seattlegaucho> kubuntu should pre-install it and it would be under the Systems menu
<nicklas> seattlegaucho: yeah, i know what jockey is, but just thought maybe its not preinstalled anymore
<nicklas> yeah
<seattlegaucho> it is in 13.04
<nicklas> is it jockey-kde or jockey-qt or something like that for kde version?
<seattlegaucho> jockey-kde for KDE
<nicklas> i think that having hardware drivers in software settings in xubuntu 13.04 was just an experiment, casue in xubuntu 13.10 jockey comes preinstalled again
<seattlegaucho> jockey-common (a dependency) also provides 'jockey-text' AFAIK
<nicklas> jockey-text is cli?
<seattlegaucho> yep
<nicklas> but i think jockey-kde installs the cli version, jockey-kde is just a frontend i think?
<seattlegaucho> could be ... I haven't used it in a while
<nicklas> oh? how do you install your drivers?
<seattlegaucho> I mostly buy hardware with supported drivers ... and recently more and more drivers are available by default ... so I haven't had the need in a while
<seattlegaucho> ... I avoid Broadcomm wifi chipsets ... which were my worst nightmare
<nicklas> its for my ati card
<nicklas> think i will try to look for a laptop with support for open drivers when this crashes
<nicklas> seems jockey-text is installed by default, but this doesnt look so good
<nicklas> nicklas@nicklas-K72Dr:~$ jockey-text
<nicklas> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<nicklas> Ytterligare drivrutiner
<nicklas> Söker efter tillgängliga drivrutiner...
<FloodBotK1> nicklas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicklas> how do you use jockey-text?
#kubuntu 2013-10-29
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> how do i start to understand why i have no desktop effects?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> excognac: That is usually related to a gfx driver.
<excognac> ok, so if i cp .kde/share/config/plasma-*, will i have the same desktop sttings?
<lordievader> excognac: I'm not sure if the desktop effects are also in there, read the files to know what settings you copy.
<excognac> lordievader: thanks bro. Maybe it's better just to fit kubuntu on this machine How do i start to understand what's the matter?
<excognac> lordievader: or anybody who'd be kind to help: http://pastebin.kde.org/poxlmbg41
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<MangaKaDenza> how do I restart my audio drivers and such
<MangaKaDenza> er
<MangaKaDenza> audio
<lordievader> excognac: Hmm those Intel gfx chips usually work out of the box. Under Desktop Effects -> Advanced -> Compositing Type what have you selected?
<excognac> lordievader: i tried both xrender (by default) and set it later on to open GL 3.1, nothing has changed however I haven't rebooted inbeetween
<lordievader> excognac: Ok and what effect don't work?
<excognac> lordievader: cube animation. i turned off Blure and Fade
<lordievader> excognac: Is Slide still on?
<excognac> lordievader: in all effects it's turned off
<lordievader> excognac: Interesting and the shortcut is working?
<excognac> lordievader: sorry which shortcut? changeing between virtual desktops works fine with default Ctrl+F1 or so. Alt+Tab works differntly as set.
<lordievader> excognac: I usually set ctrl+alt + arrow-key for switching. Not sure if it is default though. Anyhow using ctrl+f1 does what effect does it use?
<excognac> lordievader: switches to destktop 1
<lordievader> excognac: Without an effect?
<excognac> lordievader: yes.
<lordievader> excognac: On the General Tab of Desktop Effects, is Various Animation checked and Effects for desktop switching set to Desktop Cube Animation?
<excognac> lordievader: yes they always have been checked. shall i try to reboot?
<Addle> Is compositing on? Maybe hit ALT+SHIFT+F12 to toggle it.
<lordievader> excognac: Don't see how that will improve things, but go ahead ;)
<excognac> lordievader: ok cya soon
<lordievader> Ohh that's a good one, Addle
<Addle> Thanks :)
<Addle> One of my favorite settings: Suspect desktop effects for fullscreen windows.
<Addle> *Suspend
<excognac> lordievader: nothing has changed. however upon booting at kde splash screen when it comes to desktop icon display goes dark for 2 secs or so
<Addle> excognac: Did you miss this message?   Is compositing on? Maybe hit ALT+SHIFT+F12 to toggle it.
<Addle> excognac: Worth a shot.
<excognac> Addle: lordievader: altshiftf12 didn't help. wtf, after i change Desktop Effects->Advanced->Compositing type and click apply twice, and close Sys Setting it simply changes back
<lordievader> Change from what to what?
<excognac> lordievader: from xrender to OpenGL2.0 or 3.1
<lordievader> excognac: Does OpenGL1.2 work?
<excognac> lordievader: nope, same
<excognac> lordievader: set, say both cases apply and close settings. then open again and it's again set on xrender
<excognac> lordievader: is there anywayx to do it from konsole?
<Addle> excognac: Mine is set to OpenGL 2.0, and works. (Qt graphics system set to Raster) and it all works. NVidia GTX560.
<excognac> Addle: yeah i set it to raster too. on mylaptop it works fine, i tried to use the same setting buit this is a desktop machine quite stronger) and it's all messed up however I have intel graphics in both
<lordievader> excognac: I'm starting to think you are suffering from the same bug I had once, let me see if I can find the details.
<Addle> excognac: It works on this very old laptop with a terrible Intel 855GM card, so should be able to work for you. :)
<lordievader> excognac: Hmm maybe not, that was about color correction. Does that happen to be on?
<excognac> lordievader: nope, it's off
<excognac> lordievader: lololol now totally messed up: it's on openGl 1.2 i try to set to 3.1 and it jumps to xrender insted
<lordievader> excognac: You can set it through the terminal ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<excognac> lordievader: how?
<lordievader> excognac: Editing the config file ;)
<lordievader> excognac: This is what I got in there, I'm also running an Intel chip (older than yours though): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322947/
<excognac> lordievader: ok, where do i paste this?
<lordievader> excognac: It is only ment as an example. You shouldn't copy this somewhere.
<excognac> lordievader: shall i edit it with sudo nano ...?
<Addle> excognac: It's in your home, so shouldn't need sudo. Just nano should be fine.
<Addle> excognac: I do suspect the XRender that keeps popping up is the issue.
<lordievader> As Addle says. However it is odd that OpenGL woudn't work on an Intel chip..
<Addle> excognac: I think you should be able to force it if you have in [Compositing]: Backend=OpenGL
<Addle> excognac: Possibly make sure GraphicsSystem=raster as well.
<excognac> Addle: ok, one sec i'm on the job soon.
<Addle> excognac: If not, this might do it, and give you some potentially useful output: KWIN_COMPOSE=O2 kwin --graphicssystem raster --replace &
<Addle> excognac: Which is from here: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=109963
<Addle> Well, I'm off to sleep. Good luck with that, excognac. See you later, lordievader and all.
<excognac> Addle: wow, since i runned: KWIN_COMPOSE=O2 kwin --graphicssystem raster --replace & cube animation but all desktop is blinking balck
<lordievader> Addle: Thank you, sleep well.
<excognac> Addle: thanks a lot, have a good rest
<excognac> lordievader: http://pastebin.kde.org/pt4posdqt after the command Addle adviced, now my screen blinks in blacks, looks super messy. however, cube animation works XDD
<lordievader> excognac: Ah you are running Kubuntu inside a vm?
<excognac> lordievader: no i don't. i've got a new computer in my office, installed kubuntu12.04 on it with kde backports.
<excognac> lordievader: no other OS on it.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, what happened , i just updated to 13.10 and i am no more able to drag windows in the taskbar to another desktop
<lordievader> excognac: Then why would it say VMware for OpenGL vendor?
<lordievader> excognac: Could you pastebin the output of "glxinfo|grep OpenGL", you may need the package mesa-utils.
<excognac> lordievader: ok soon. sorry for the delays
<lordievader> excognac: No problem, that is IRC. For some conversations there is a delay of a day ;)
<excognac> lordievader:  yeah i need mesa utils
<excognac> lordievader: http://pastebin.kde.org/p2mlkaqwt the output
<lordievader> excognac: Very strange that he detects it as VMware.
<excognac> lordievader:yeah, pretty funny. now what can i do?
<lordievader> excognac: I get the feeling that finding the cause of this is finding the cause of the opengl problem.
<excognac> lordievader: so it's directly refers to a major issue which has not been solved yet?
<lordievader> excognac: No I think it is loading the wrong driver because of that info. It is probably specific to your case.
<excognac> lordievader: is there any possible solutin? now i try to set back everything to default 'cos it's pretty annoying to use the computer like this
<excognac> *solution
<lordievader> excognac: Have you installed some vmware stuff?
<fatih> hi guys, how can i visit #winehq channel?
<ikonia>  /join #winehq ?
<fatih> thanks
<excognac> lordievader: nope. i only installed lightdm login screen. nothing else serious
<lordievader> excognac: Could you pastebin the ouput of: lspci -k|grep -A 3 VGA
<excognac> lordievader: http://pastebin.kde.org/pwwk8nvtf
<lordievader> excognac: Hmm, that should show a driver... So it is probably using the wrong driver.
<lordievader> excognac: Does "lspci -k |grep vmware" return anything?
<excognac> lordievader: nope, nothing
<lordievader> excognac: Does this return something: lspci -k|grep vmwgfx
<excognac> lordievader: nope, nothing
<lordievader> excognac: Hmm oke. Well lets load the correct driver anyway. sudo modprobe i915
<lordievader> Now there should be a driver mentioned under: lspci -k|grep -A 3 VGA
<excognac> lordievader: ATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/3.2.0-55-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): No such device
<excognac> for the modeprobe
<lordievader> excognac: Would that be the problem that it is using the wrong driver?
<jack-> excognac, "modprobe"...
<lordievader> excognac: You have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<jack-> lordievader, i'm still stuck with Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<lordievader> jack-: Did you do a fresh install of 13.10?
<excognac> lordievader: the output after is http://pastebin.kde.org/phvlka9os
<jack-> even if quantal is old, there must be a way...
<jack-> (not yet)
<lordievader> jack-: Not a way I know of.
<jack-> sigh
<ahoneybun> hey ikonia
<jack-> i know the error is gone when this laptop is saucified
<jack-> but........................
<excognac> lordievader: yes, xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<jack-> anyone else maybe? WISDOM is needed
<apachelogger_> quantal? what? Oo
<jack-> yup quantal
<jack-> i'm getting Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<jack-> on every attempt to use apt/dpkg
<apachelogger_> your LANG/LANGUAGE/LOCALE envrionment variables seem to be borked
<jack-> apachelogger, http://pastebin.com/8M94UgyM
<jack-> how to fix?
<apachelogger> LC_CTYPE="\"de_DE.UTF-8\""
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> jack-: cat /etc/default/locale
<apachelogger> jack-: cat /etc/envrionment
<apachelogger> actually one of those should contain LC_CTYPE
<apachelogger> kdesudo kate the file and remove the additional \" for each value
<cer> hi have installed the Unity package to try Unity, but lighdm does not offer me the option .... any clue?
<lordievader> excognac: Ah on a Suse forum someone says that such an error usually means that the module tried to load, but found no recognisable hardware... Which brings us back to that VMware thing...
<lordievader> excognac: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<jack-> jack@jack-Satellite-2430:~/Downloads$ cat /etc/default/locale
<jack-> LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
<jack-> jack@jack-Satellite-2430:~/Downloads$ cat /etc/environment
<jack-> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<FloodBotK1> jack-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack-> shrug
<apachelogger> huh
<jack-> no LC_CTYPE anywhere
<apachelogger> jack-: sudo grep -r LC_CTYPE /etc
<jack-> k, one sec
<apachelogger> jack-: if there is none in /etc, create a new user and check if they also have the bogus escaped quotes in LC_CTYPE
<apachelogger> if not then something in your home is setting the vars
<excognac> lordievader: no i dont have that file
<jack-> apachelogger, it's in /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default and in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80im-switch
<lordievader> excognac: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<excognac> lordievader: 12.04
<lordievader> excognac: You could check if a live-cd/usb does load the correct driver.
<apachelogger> jack-: paste the output please
<jack-> which output?
<jack-> of the grep?
<excognac> lordievader: live-cd session is all striped when i'm usiung a graphical interface if you remember from yesterday, i had to install lightdm
<lordievader> excognac: Didn't really follow that conversation. That is with the Precise iso I presume? Have you tested with the Saucy iso?
<jack-> apachelogger, http://pastebin.com/DGhVxktF
<apachelogger> jack-: most likley not it... try a new user
<jack-> ok
<jack-> how do i quickly make a new user? i'm a linux noob...
<ahoneybun> away
<excognac> lordievader:i'll check it now with the raring iso. be back soon.
<tsimpson> jack-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Graphical_Kubuntu (or see the commandline version below it)
<jack-> thx tsimpson
<apachelogger> mhhh that page does not apply to 13.10 anymore, someone should fix that :P
<excognac> lordievader: hi i!m on 13.`4 livecd now, all works fine.
<lordievader> excognac: Correct vendor, correct driver?
<excognac> lordievader: why i want 12.04 is that this will be mz machine in the office on which need nothing but sabillity, threfore I'd prefer LTS
<excognac> lordievader: where do i check it? Kinfo center?
<excognac> lordievader: cos there it looks like
<lordievader> excognac: lspci -k|grep -A 3 VGA
<jack-> Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<jack-> EOFError: EOF read where not expected
<jack-> in newjack's first shell :(
<apachelogger> output of env
<excognac> lordievader: http://pastebin.kde.org/phjtkzral i think this is correct now
<lordievader> excognac: Now it loads the correct driver.
<excognac> lordievader: so, how do i change the driver on the 12.`4 install then<
<lordievader> excognac: Good question, the driver fails to load. And I think that is because of the wrong identified hardware (VMware).
<jack-> apachelogger, http://pastebin.com/tGV0Gazk
<apachelogger> jack-: right, perhaps your python is broken after all
<apachelogger> jack-: what's `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` say
<jack-> hold on...still running apt-get upgrade
<excognac> lordievader: well, i'm not super comfortable with installing 13.04 or 13.10. so how do i make my beloved kubuntu to identify the correct driver? trz something like xorg-edgers/ppa or ubuntu-x-swat-/z-updates?
<lordievader> excognac: Unfortunately that is beyond my know-how :(
<excognac> lordievader: np, man. thank you very much for your patient support and long-lasting attention.
<lordievader> excognac: Your welcome, I hope you'll figure it out eventually.
<jack-> you're....
<jack-> sorry
<lordievader> jack-: Right, should've noticed that one...
<jack-> :)
<excognac> BluesKaj: Hi, may i ask what to do when a fresh install of a kubuntu 12.04 fails to load the correct graphics driver (thinks i'm using VMware)? Adding xorg-edgers/ppa would help?
 * jack- = bad with linux, better with grammar
<jack-> apachelogger, http://pastebin.com/7M7M14Wv
<apachelogger> jack-: that would somewhat explain why python is being weird ;)
<jack-> and now...?
<excognac> bye all cza soon thanks for all
<apachelogger> jack-: apt-get -f install... though I doubt it works
<apachelogger> jack-: more likely you'll have to look for the culprint ... sudo apt-get install python3-distupgrade  then add stuff that does not want to install to that until you either have no more options to add or the installation would succeed
<jack-> just trying sudo apt-get-f dist-upgrade
<jack-> does something :) let's see
<cer> what the the officla kubuntu development irc channel?
<jack-> #kubuntu+1 i guess
<lordievader> cer: #kubuntu-devel
<lordievader> jack-: #kubuntu+1 doesn't exist the support channel for trusty is #ubuntu+1, for all flavours.
<cer> thanks lordievader .... by the way, do you remember when we were discussing the cpu frequency setting a few days ago?
<jack-> oh, ok
<cer> lordievader: I think ti is actually a bug.
<lordievader> cer: We where? Can you give a bit more background? (I forget quickly)
<jack-> are there trusty-alpha isos already?
<tsimpson> jack-: Alpha1 isn't until December
<cer> lordievader: :D .... I am trying to find the IRC history, but I may have done some cleaning up already.
<jack-> december? ok, cool
 * jack- will be 42 on dec 1
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule if you're interested
<jack-> the magic douglas adams number...
<jack-> thx tsimpson
<jack-> april 17th :(
<jack-> quite a while until release
<evilc> Hi all, am having major problems since I was updated to saucy and now my OS is in a semi-unusable state. Is there anyone about who could help me? See http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64014- for a thread outlining my woes...
<lordievader> jack-: Saucy has just been released, and (K)ubuntu uses a 6 month release schedule ;)
<evilc> specifically I now have a plasmoid task panel covering my entire main monitor (including the task panel) and I do not know how to remove it.
<jack-> i know, lordievader
<evilc> Or does anyone know somewhere I could get paid support on this? I cannot earn a living right now...
<lordievader> evilc: Is your question about the panel detailed in the forum link?
<evilc> yes - fancy panel
<evilc> a good start I suppose would be to find out how to kill that plasmoid
<evilc> there are wider issues with the OS, but until I can get back the use of my main monitor, there is little point to try to continue
<evilc> my main screen just looks like this: http://snag.gy/8mzUo.jpg
<evilc> the super-large plasmoid is capturing all clicks on that monitor
<lordievader> evilc: You cannot right-click on that and click remove?
<evilc> nope
<evilc> oh hang on
<cer> evilc: lordievader: I think you have the wrong activty set up .... look in the activities ....
<lordievader> evilc: Are your widgets locked?
<evilc> I just found a gap where I could right click
<cer> evilc: are you on activity netboook?
<evilc> I got rid of it!!
<evilc> OK, so onto the next issue....
<evilc> when I right click a panel > configure...
<evilc> if I drag the "Screen Edge" handle, I get *very* weird behaviour
<evilc> when I move mouse down, panel moves up!
<evilc> it also flickers
<evilc> if I release, result is pretty random. eg last time I did it I got stuck in that super-sized state
<evilc> I have a sneaky feeling it may be related to multi-monitor
<evilc> now I have main monitor back, gonna try disabling other monitors...
<lordievader> evilc: What kind of graphics card do you have and what driver?
<evilc> no idea what driver
<evilc> I have an nvidia gtx 660ti and a rubbishy ATI radeon
<evilc> 660ti driving 2 monitors, radeon driving one
<evilc> hmm
<lordievader> Such a setup is bound to give problems.
<evilc> drag issue only seems to happen on the 2nd monitor attached to the nvidia
<evilc> the main monitor on the nv and the monitor on the ati do not seem to suffer from this issue
<evilc> why would that be a problem?
<evilc> many people use different GPUs, eg on-board integrated plus an extra one
<lordievader> Because you probably want to use the closed source drivers. And the nVidia one doesn't like the AMD one, and vice-versa.
<evilc> can't run closed source with mixed GPU?
<lordievader> My last experience with a similair setup was that the nvidia driver would disable the amd one, and amd would disable the nvidia one.
<evilc> OK, gonna try nvidia drivers see what happens
<evilc> I went to Additional drivers, and see a "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver...", is that the one?
<evilc> says I need to restart, BRB
<lordievader> There is usually more than one.
<fatih> hi guys, i have a sound problem in games, i installed latest wine version. i'm using kubuntu 13.10 but i cant get sound call of juarez gunslinger game on steam. what must i do?
<lucasirc> how call the process that init with alt+f2? it crashed
<hateball> lucasirc: krunner
<lucasirc> thnaks
<lucasirc> thanks* =)
<evilC> so that went horribly wrong...
<evilC> linux will now not boot
<m3kk> Is there anyone else think kde is pretty cluttered ?
<lordievader> evilC: Entirely, or X?
<m3kk> or.. "ugly" at least?
<evilC> just x I think
<evilC> I activated nv drivers...
<jussi> m3kk: thats probably more a question for #kubuntu-offtopic,
<lordievader> evilC: Your card is supported by the driver you installed?
<evilC> and I saw a conflict with ati driver... the ati card was primary (despite not being main gfx card in BIOS)
<evilC> so I removed the ati card...
<lordievader> evilC: That's what I ment ;)
<darktuxs> Can someone assist me?
<m3kk> jussi: thanks
<darktuxs> evilC: ?
<evilC> seemed fine, then to verify some stuff I thought I would deactivate nv driver
<evilC> but on reboot i get no x, just a flashing cursor
<darktuxs> Can someone help me? I added a new user on my machine and I wanted to migrate my file to the new user.
<evilC> I can enter recovery mode. but no idea what to do
<lordievader> evilC: Have you checked that your card is supported by the driver?
<evilC> was fine with driver activated
<darktuxs> lordievader: Can someone help me? I added a new user on my machine and I wanted to migrate my file to the new user.
<evilC> problem started when I DEactivated
<lordievader> !patience | darktuxs
<ubottu> darktuxs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<darktuxs> lordievader: My apologies.
<lordievader> darktuxs: Do you have read/write access to the other user's files?
<darktuxs> lordievader: I think so.
<lordievader> darktuxs: Then it's a simple copy/move action, ain't it?
<darktuxs> lordievader: I'm trying to remember the commands to do so.
<lordievader> darktuxs: mv for move and cp for copy ;)
<darktuxs> lordievader: Eep .___. that was going to be my first attempt lol.
<darktuxs> thanks ^__^
<lordievader> darktuxs: Also see "man mv" and "man cp".
<evilC> ok I think I may have made progress...
<evilC> I plugged the ATI card back in and I get a desktop on that
<evilC> flashing cursor only on nvidia screen
<evilC> nvidia screens no longer show in display config
<evilC> maybe I need to reinstall open src nv driver?
<evilC> any ideas on how i would do that?
<lordievader> evilC: Remove the closed source driver: dpkg --get-selections|grep nvidia, those are the packges that need to be removed.
<darktuxs> lordievader: Thanks! Hey? sorry to be a bother. I want to make this easier and I tried researching it
<darktuxs> lordievader: Instead that long process. How can I change the username of my account, not the host name?
<evilC> say libkwinnvidiahack4 as deinstall, nvidia-319-updates, nvidia-common, nvidia-settings-319-updates all listed as "install"
<evilC> so remove the 3 listed as install?
<lordievader> evilC: Yes.
<lordievader> darktuxs: Euhmm check the Usermanager in System Settings, honestly no idea. Never done such a thing.
<darktuxs> lordievader: Okay, sir.
<evilC> ok, done
<evilC> reboot?
<lordievader> evilC: Yes. And hopefully X starts.
<evilC> success!! thankyou
<[Ethos]> :>
<[Ethos]> hello
<evilC> Well thanks lordievader - I finally have a working system again, and with the help of rog in that post have the old task manager back from raring
<evilC> both of you are total heroes!
<[Ethos]> does Netflix app for Ubuntu work on Kubuntu as well? :>
<[Ethos]> don't feel like doing a trial and error.
<tsimpson> [Ethos]: there's no reason it shouldn't, the only difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is the default GUI
<[Ethos]> tsimpson: ok, thanks.
<[Ethos]> gonna give it a try now
<lordievader> evilC: No problem ;)
<lordievader> evilC: Have fun ;)
<evilC> oh for that it were for fun... unfortunately all this dicking around was stopping me from earning a crust
<evilC> can someone tell me if I need kde wallet manager? Does it store passwords for chrome? This popup every boot is annoying, I was wondering if I can disable the wallet manager
<[Ethos]> evilC: you should remove the wallet, if you don't need extra security
<[Ethos]> you shouldn't have set the password, when it asked
<[Ethos]> it will ask you enter password twice now, but from homedirectory, erase the kwallet folder
<tsimpson> you can just reset the password to blank
<tsimpson> less secure, but still keeps usefulness
<[Ethos]> how do I establish a channel
<[Ethos]> I want to invite people to my channel
<[Ethos]> heh
<genii> [Ethos]: /join ##yourchannelname
<[Ethos]> now I want to register it
<genii> [Ethos]: http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<jack-> or just /msg chanserv help
<evilC> thankyou, blank password worked
<[Ethos]> genii: thanks.
<[Ethos]> jack-: Thanks.
<excognac> hi 12.04 failed on a new machine due to graphics drivers. now trying to install 13.04 which has better drivers. then it failed too, gub-dummz fatal. what to do now?
<excognac> *grub-dummy
<casa> worr
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, each time I want to start the muon update program it crashes
<Moscherkobold> http://pastebin.kde.org/puhgto984
<dougiel> my bluetooth icon does not appear in my system setting anymore
<dougiel> on my 13.04 install
<Bootvis> hi, if I login, my screen turns black and puts me on the login screen again
<Bootvis> I'm on 13.04, how to diagnose?
<Bootvis> AFAICT from /var/log/Xorg.0.log X doesn't crash
<Bootvis> from /var/log/syslog I gather it might be a pulseaudio problem
<Bootvis> hmm, now I have the guest account working, so I'm thinking configuration and renamed ~/.config to ~/.config_old but still nothing
<lordievader> Bootvis: You where probably aiming for .kde <- is where the kde config files live.
<Bootvis> erm, good point
<Bootvis> also getting some updates to, amongst others, lightdm
<Bootvis> thanks lordievader, that's it
<Bootvis> much better than setting up a new user
<Bootvis> fixed!
<lordievader> Bootvis: Good to hear :)
<Bootvis> should I put a bug report somewhere? I don't really have an idea what went wrong
<[Ethos]> kubuntu.com
<lordievader> Bootvis: Have you been playing with settings?
<lordievader> Bootvis: I'm not really sure if this is a bug or an unsupported setting.
<[Ethos]> Isn't there a channel on freenode to report bugs for Kubuntu?
<lordievader> [Ethos]: IRC is not a good medium for bug reports.
<lordievader> !bug| [Ethos]
<ubottu> [Ethos]: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<[Ethos]> thanks
<[Ethos]> how do I configure default gdm with startx
<[Ethos]> I'm running Ubuntu Server,but I have gnome, kde,  xubuntu all
<[Ethos]> desktops, including ubuntustudio
<lordievader> [Ethos]: Gdm hasn't been used since, what, 11.04? Besides that is more a topic for #ubuntu.
<[Ethos]> well right now it defaults to kde environment
<[Ethos]> lightgdm is for setting kde?
<lordievader> [Ethos]: Lightdm is currently the default display manager for both Kubuntu and Ubuntu, to start it simply time "sudo service lightdm start" if it doesn't start automatically.
<[Ethos]> lordievader: thanks.
<[Ethos]> I do not want to start it automatically, just wish to select default desktop enviornment
<lordievader> [Ethos]: I rarely do anything with startx, I know it looks to xsession for the default. But that is about all I know of startx.
<genii> The display manager usually shows whatever was selected last time as the default
<[Ethos]> ok I see
<[Ethos]> when I get the login screen, I select the default desktop
<[Ethos]> on startx
<[Ethos]> since its on a server I didn't want to start it by default
<lordievader> [Ethos]: The way I do it, is comment the "start on" lines in /etc/init/lightdm.conf. That way it doesn't start automatically but I can start it with "sudo service lightdm start"
<[Ethos]> lordievader: Thanks Again.  :>
 * genii ponders echo "ENABLED=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/default/lightdm
<MangaKaDenza> genii, can I loop apt-get update multiple times
<genii> MangaKaDenza: I'm not sure your question makes sense yet
<MangaKaDenza> I wanna run it for infinity
<lordievader> genii: That's probably easier, thanks for the tip.
<tsimpson> you can "echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override"
<tsimpson> that way it'll only start explicitly with "sudo service lightdm start"
<Bootvis> lordievader: no never touch them
<lordievader> Bootvis: What? Touch whom?
<genii> tsimpson: Oh, nice! <makes a note in his little blue book>
<Bootvis> the settings
<lordievader> Bootvis: As genii and tsimpson offer much simpler solutions I'd go with one of those.
<Bootvis> lordievader: that does not apply to me, does it?
<lordievader> Bootvis: Oh sorry. It does not indeed.
<lordievader> Bootvis: Did the blackscreen login happen after an update?
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Technically it's possible to make apt-get update run in some infinite loop. But there is no good reason to do this, the main one being that it will lock the /var/lib/dpkg/lock file permanently.
<genii> You will never be able to run the GUI package installer, etc
<Bootvis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1246016
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246016 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "After login the login manager is shown again" [Undecided,New]
<Bootvis> lordievader: I remember again (I booted to Windows for a while) it happenend after a kernel update
<genii> Bootvis: The seond time it appears is loggin in successful, or does it continually dump back to lightdm? Because this is symptomatic of improper permissions in home dir
<lordievader> Bootvis: Make sure you mention that you are using Kubuntu, also add the latest entries from /var/log/apt/history
<Bootvis> it goes back
<genii> Bootvis: I would suggest then to check the permissions of files the user's home directory. Possibly they got changed accidentally ( for instance by running startx as root there or such)
<Bootvis> find . -name "*" -type d -print0 | xargs -0 ls -l | grep root
<Bootvis> doesn't give anything interesting
<genii> Bootvis: If you: sudo adduser then try login to that account, does it work?
<lordievader> genii: For as far as I know is Bootvis's problem solved, he moved/removed his .kde folder.
<Bootvis> yes, it works
<Bootvis> made the bug report, unfortunately it is very vague :(
<genii> Bootvis: Then the issue is not with lightdm, but someplace in the home directory ( if the .kde dir was moved/renamed and then it worked, was in there someplace)
<genii> This can happen if there were settings which no longer apply, like an app was open in a saved session and the app got removed or such.
<Bootvis> ah ok
<jack_> leave
<anubis> Hello im desperate: I need to do some work due tomorrow, where i need some simple OpenGl Using freeglut. I have a simple program, but i get weird errors. See http://paste.debian.net/62844/. Can someone help me plz?
<genii> anubis: Might want to try the #opengl channel ( may be ##opengl instead, but one of those)
<jack-> i so wish kubuntu-saucy.iso would contain an installer app for linux...
<jack-> having to burn or usbstickify the image first kinda stops me atm
<cris2> Hi, someone there to help me to set up a dual screen in Kubuntu 13.10 (+ amd graphics card)?
<cris2> when a write "xrandr" my seconde screen is not detected
<EvilRoey> hey all
 * genii makes more coffee
<EvilRoey> How can I unlock my KDE session from the command line?
<EvilRoey> I am not sure if it is locked..all I did was lock it, then saw the screen go completely black and unresponsive to clicks/keypresses
<EvilRoey> (still see the mouse though)
<EvilRoey> all the apps are stilil running
<EvilRoey> I did  'export DISPLAY=:0' and all that so I can access qdbus
<genii> EvilRoey: I haven't tried any of these but they look promising: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/2264/unlock-your-kde4-session-remotely-for-boxes-locked-by-kde-lock-utility
<lordievader> EvilRoey: For that I use xdotool, it fakes keyboard input ;)
<EvilRoey> yeah I saw that page
<EvilRoey> 1) the dbus bindings it lists are out of date
<EvilRoey> i.e. it is not org.kde.krunner
<EvilRoey> 2) I think it is not an issue of locking anymore.  I have no idea.  It's just a black screen (with a mouse cursor)
<EvilRoey> will be back in  abit
<EvilRoey> *a bit
<elien> how can restore to the default settings my muon software center..... I have not a bar to search apps and install the update available...
<elien> anyone can help me?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<theenduser> in 13.10 akkregator doesn't mark items read,  any thoughts?
<[Ethos]> Amarok doesn't play mp3s, how do I get it to play mp3 on my Kubuntu - Desktop
<[Ethos]> it says No Plugins found
<jarnos> When do we get this fixed in ubuntu? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274221
<ubottu> KDE bug 274221 in general "Kaffeine crashed when resuming from suspend to RAM state" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<laboy> If I want to join a channel I just write the channels name or I have ti put irc freenode and all of that?
<[Ethos]> how do I enable kdewallet?
<[Ethos]> heh
<[Ethos]> can you assign programs to secure it?
<[Ethos]> say before opening firefox
<[Ethos]> can I assign a password prompt
<MrDublin> here nobody talks dont even bother
<goodtime> sometimes people talk here lol
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2013-10-30
<FlyingFoX> i seem to have put some widgets from my task bar into my desktop and can't remove them from there. Any ideas where the config files are, that describe my kde4 desktop background?
<eagles0513875> anyone in here using sound konverter? as I am now noticing some really strange issues with it
<FlyingFoX> eagles0513875: I have used it a bit
<l0gos> hi, i am looking for a good web admin software like plex but free anyone know one?
<enero> ciao a tutti
<enero> qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare ati radeon mobility hd4650 su kubuntu 13.10
<enero> qualcunno parla italiano?
<enero> list!
<enero> someone help me!
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<enero> ok grazie
<enero> thank you
<rosco_y> I have been using 13.10 since it was released, and everything works fine.  I just installed kbounce, and it's terribly slow--does anyone know why?
<enero> the fans run wildly on hp dv6 netbook
<itaylor57> my fans are controlled  by bios so i dont have a problem
<enero> kms is not configurable and drive the radeon also setting the mode 1 consumes too
<enero> any suggestions
<enero> configure the kernel
<enero> or what
<enero> from kernel 3.8 onwards, the ati card is not supported by proprietary drivers and then what to do to change distro
<[Ethos]> What is a good program I can install on Kubuntu
<Roey> [Ethos]:  Yakuake
<Roey> [Ethos]:  and Firefox with a few key, key plugins
<Roey> NoScript, Request Policy, Flashblock, Adblock Plus, BetterPrivacy, TabMix Plus, Multiple Tab Handler (so that you can close multiple selected tabs at once), Close Button, HTTPS-Everywhere, Keyconfig (and map Panorama to alt+3).  Map KDE Present Windows to alt+2.
<hellslinger> so I reversed the order that my two screens are connected to my video card (Nvidia w/proprietary drivers) and KDE seems to be computing the DPI differently, the fonts are rendering differently. The two screens are slightly different sizes vertically. GTK based desktops don't have this problem. Any ideas why this is happening?
<MangaKaDenza> little help please?
<MangaKaDenza> how do I restart the audio related stuff in kubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> root privz
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Cliff123> Hello, I just installed the proprietary NVidia Driver on my Notebook (Kubuntu 13.10) and now my graphics card is running on full power all the time
<Cliff123> and the fan is running on full power
<eagles0513875_> hey guys i have my laptop with the track pad not working i cant switch it on or off and it seems like its always off or disabled for some reason any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<lordievader> Cliff123: Isn't there some powermanagement setting in the Nvidia setting manager?
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: hate to chime in late whats the issue hes having
<Cliff123> there is, but I can't controll anything. I just see that it is running on full power
<Cliff123> well, I can set the preferred mode from auto to adaptive. But that doesn't help
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: 08:45 < Cliff123> Hello, I just installed the proprietary NVidia Driver on my Notebook (Kubuntu 13.10) and now my graphics card is running on full power all  the time
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: 08:45 < Cliff123> and the fan is running on full power
<lordievader> Ah well that is all I know about nVidia, perhaps eagles0513875_ knows more.
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: Do you happen to have the same problem as this: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=112257
<eagles0513875_> will try fn f7 but the odd thign in the system settings input devices it shows like the right mouse button is disabled
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: Was more aiming for: ~/.kde/share/config/ktouchpadenablerrc
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: that doesnt even work i dont have th ktouchpadenablerrc config
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: im stuck :(
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: You could make the file: http://raftaman.net/?p=1544
<ikonia> the question is, why is the file not there, what package are you missing
<lordievader> ikonia: I don't have it on this laptop either ;)
<ikonia> so why are you suggesting it then ?
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: trying to make the file and see if it works
<ikonia> do you know it's even valid for the release you're using
<ikonia> good lord....just blind
<ikonia> why are you blindly making files
<lordievader> ikonia: Because I remember on my other laptop that being a fix for a non working touchpad.
<ikonia> find out if that file is valid in your release, then find out what provides it, then find out why you don't have that installed
<eagles0513875_> i do know that my laptop sees the touch pad but it comes out of the box disabled
<eagles0513875_> im at a total loss
<ikonia> why don't you do what I said, rather than just repeating it
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: thing is i do not know what package i am missing
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: yes, so I told you what to do
<Cliff123> on my desktop I remember changing something in the xorg.conf
<Cliff123> coolbits something?
<Cliff123> but on my notebook the /etc/X11/xorg.conf seems to be completely ignored
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: keep in mind you may not be missing a package it's a suggestion of a n avenue of investigation to work through
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: the system already knows that the track pad is there i ran a command which im trying to remember its like its constantly switched off
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: you've said that, how does that change what I said
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: no-one said it can't see the device, the configuration is the problem
<eagles0513875_> ok
<ikonia> lordievader made a solid suggestion which may / may not be valid, so working it through to find out if that config file is still used in your version, then what package provides it, then why don't t hae it
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: how would i determine if that is valid for the release i am on or not
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: look at what controls the touchpad, look at what release you are using of that software then check the info documentation for it's config files
<eagles0513875_> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=112257 nor http://raftaman.net/?p=1544 mention what release they are for. I do know that my device is an elantech touchpad
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: research,
<eagles0513875_> i am i think i potentially might have a lead
<ikonia> excellent
<user1> good morning
<newbie> good morning
<newbieXXXXX> i have a problem updating from 12.10 to 13.10. can anybody help me? i tried apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade and muon package manager. all does nothing
<lordievader> newbieXXXXX: You first need to upgrade to 13.04. You cannot go directly from 12.10 to 13.10.
<newbieXXXXX> how can i upgrade to 13.04 so ?
<lordievader> newbieXXXXX: Open a terminal and run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<newbieXXXXX> thanks very much i will try in a sec
<newbieXXXXX> works nice
<lordievader> newbieXXXXX: And when you get to 13.04 you do the same.
<newbieXXXXX> affirmative
<newbieXXXXX> i wasnt workin on kubuntu for some month and i see im a little out of time
<valorie> newbieXXXXX: a lot of people wait a week or two
<valorie> and there have already been a few updates, so you aren't 'late'
<newbieXXXXX> perfect... i have another problem.. my / is too small to dwnl all packages.. is any clue for that like fe. giving more space from /home to / ?
<lordievader> valorie: But 12.10 is getting old ;)
<newbieXXXXX> @up update: apt-get clean got me 0,5GB
<newbieXXXXX> but the question is live, cause i wanted to do that earlier but dont have a time to search for that. is that possible?
<lordievader> newbieXXXXX: Uhm, yes you could resize /home and give that space to /. To do this you need to boot into a live cd.
<newbieXXXXX> have to be livecd $ubuntu ?
<newbieXXXXX> or all distros? and what later
<lordievader> newbieXXXXX: I guess you could use any, as long as they understand ext4 (think all distro's do...)
<newbieXXXXX> and use some partition manager in it right?
<newbieXXXXX> fe. gparted
<newbieXXXXX> i hope it doest damage anything, cause i have dual boot with some microsoft OS, and kubuntu is at farest sectors of second HDD
<lordievader> newbieXXXXX: For example, be sure to back things up!
<newbieXXXXX> yea yea backup, without risk aint no fun :) sadly i have no deviced to do that, but the most important things i have on cloud
<valorie> true, 12'10 is surely outdated
<valorie> anyway, /me toddles off to bed
 * jack is STILL running quantal :P
<newbieXXXXX> ok. updating now
<newbieXXXXX> btw what is your fvrt txt ed ?
<valorie> kate!
<newbieXXXXX> mine gedit
<lordievader> valorie: Sleep well.
<lordievader> newbieXXXXX: vim :D
<newbieXXXXX> valorie: are u a valorie z. ?
<newbieXXXXX> 2late :(
<newbieXXXXX> anyway thx 4 help
<newbieXXXXX> bye all
<volkan> hi everyone
<volkan> When I run Kontact after Kubuntu 13.10 upgrade, I receive an error related to tests and it does not start. This happens also for Korganizer and Kmail.
<volkan> How can I fix this?
<volkan> Please find the error log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6326863/
<jack> Paket kasablanca ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<jack> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
<jack> wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<jack> grmpf??
<hateball> !de | jack
<ubottu> jack: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jack> mmh
<nullne> hello
<lordievader> Hey nullne
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: still no luck
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: what do you mean, no luck ?
<ikonia> no luck with what
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: no luck with what i found earlier :(
<ikonia> did you do what I suggested ?
<ikonia> (well what lordievader suggested)
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: about creating the file and adding what was suggested to it. yes i did and still nothing
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: no, about finding out if that file was still valid in your distribution
<ikonia> no point creating a file unless you know it is / is not valid otherwise you get no benifit from creating the file
<[Ethos]> how do I change the taskbar color in kde4
<Guest22907> hi my name is Raphael Bim
<meganerd> I have an odd problem with Kubuntu 13.10.  Shortly after logging in window elements become unresponsive and the menu bar does not respond to mouse clicks.  The mouse moves but no clicks seem to work.  The keyboard works except that application menus do not respond.  I can get temporary access by running "kwin --replace &".  Funny thing, is that if I do "sudo service kdm stop ; sudo service kdm start", the second time I log in it is
<meganerd> stable until I either reboot or resume.
<meganerd> there does not seem to be anything unusual in either /var/log/syslog or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<meganerd> the laptop worked great under Kubuntu 12.10.  This was a fresh install (not an in place upgrade).
<MangaKaDenza> say
<MangaKaDenza> how do I replace the system default font?
<theenduser> o/ can anyone tell me where akregator settings are located?
<Walex> MangaKaDenza: which ones?
<MangaKaDenza> all of them
<MangaKaDenza> :D
<Walex> MangaKaDenza: that takes several pages of complicated explanations...
<MangaKaDenza> az many as possible :P
<Walex> MangaKaDenza: also do you mean replacing the font file or just switching in use from an already installed font to another?
<MangaKaDenza> switching
<Walex> MangaKaDenza: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxFonts.html for an introduction
<Walex> MangaKaDenza: note that *each application* (or desktop environment) has a different set of default fonts.
<Walex> MangaKaDenza: the KDE default fonts can be changed by using 'System settings' and then 'Common Appearance and Behaviour' and then 'Application appearance' and then 'Fonts'.
<MangaKaDenza> jes
<MangaKaDenza> Tastes like Segoe
<MangaKaDenza> ty
<theenduser> no one? pretty please? ;)
<lordievader> Hey theenduser
<FlyingFoX> theenduser: maybe in one of these files: ls .kde/share/config/akonadi*
<FlyingFoX> ups, wrong
<lordievader> theenduser, FlyingFoX: Well it is probably there or in ~/.kde/share/apps/
<FlyingFoX> find doesnt find any file with akregator in the name in ~/.kde
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Do you have it installed?
<FlyingFoX> lordievader: :yes
<FlyingFoX> ah, but never executed. so now there it is in ~/.kde/share/apps/akregator
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Ah, same thing here ;)
<theenduser> FlyingFoX: lordievader thnx ;)
<theenduser> I always forget about the .kde folder :)
<FlyingFoX> I have just realized, that I connected my headset to the microfone port and my microfone to the headset port. It still worked yesterday with this setup, but now when I plug it into the correct ports my microfone doesn't work anymore even after a restart. any idea how to fix this?
<theenduser> argh it still doesn't mark feeds as read
<FlyingFoX> crazily enough do I get sound again, but the microfone isn't working any more.
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Have you played around in pavucontrol?
<FlyingFoX> yes
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: And it is not muted in alsa mixer?
<FlyingFoX> there is only one input device listed
<FlyingFoX> lordievader: That might be, but it seems I can't unmute. There is a column saying Front Mic. It is red has no bars and doesn't respond to anything i tried.
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: In pavucontrol under the Configuration tab what profile is set for the used soundcard?
<FlyingFoX> lordievader: analog stereo duplex
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Hmm, so it ain't that. The microphone is verified to be in working condition?
<FlyingFoX> ...
<FlyingFoX> stupid me
<FlyingFoX> everything working now
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: What was the fix?
<FlyingFoX> apparently I switched it to off hardware site and forgot it.
<FlyingFoX> ty for the help :)
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Hehe, difficult to fix with software ;)
<krise> Hi, is ther any way how can i add any internet radio to amarok 2.8
<krise> like http://www.di.fm/futuresynthpop for example
<anubis> is there some active c / cuda channel available?
<mausschubser> howdy
<mausschubser> I cannot WRITE on my external HDD. Can someone help me fix it? thanks
<mausschubser> I can read
<mausschubser> it's EXT4 1TB
<mausschubser> Every time I try to save something on the drive, it says: access denied, impossible to write on.....
<skreech_> mausschubser: How did you mount it?
<mausschubser> skreech_: Hello, it automatically mounts when starting
<skreech_> mausschubser: Can you pastebin the /etc/fstab file ?
<mausschubser> skreech_: yes, just a moment
<wxl> …and maybe the results of mount, mausschubser
<skreech_> wxl: That would help too but if it's doing it at mount it's probably /etc/fstab (hopefully)
<skreech_>  It could be udev as well
<skreech_> Anyone knows if I can unload and reload a video driver from memory without replacing it with somehitng in terim ?
<mausschubser> skreech_:  it does'nt know  /etc/fstab
<wxl> i honestly have never tried
<mausschubser> wxl:  just mount?
<wxl> mausschubser: the mount command, with no other input, will list all your mounts
<wxl> and you have to have an /etc/fstab
<wxl> for example, root and proc get mounted from fstab. there's no way you're running without that!
<mausschubser> http://goo.gl/zlRaS0
<mausschubser> that's mount
<wxl> line 15 is the drive, right?
<mausschubser> wxl: right
<mausschubser> so I m  just pasting  /etc/fstab into a terminal=
<wxl> and what EXACTLY happens when you try to write to it?
<mausschubser> ?
<mausschubser> it says: access denied, no right to write
<mausschubser> in dolphin
<wxl> what about in terminal?
<mausschubser> I'm not familiar with that, sorry
<skreech_> mausschubser: the command would be pastebinit /etc/fstab
<wxl> open konsole
<mausschubser> I see
<skreech_>  It should give you a URL which you paste in here
<mausschubser> ok
<skreech_> wxl: And i think you can drop linux into an embedded mode where it doesn't need an /etc/fstab but you need a very simple setup forthat to work
<wxl> in konsole you can "touch /media/mausschubser/Linux/foo"
<wxl> skreech_: oh it's TOTALLY possible, but highly unlikely :)
<wxl> i don't use quassel but if it has an exec command you could even do /exec -o pastebinit /etc/fstab
<wxl> or something of the sort
<mausschubser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6332758/
<mausschubser> there we go
<mausschubser> fstab
<wxl> doesn't at all refer to your drive, so that has nothing to do with it
<wxl> an indeed mount shows uhelper=udisks2, so i take it that implies udev, eh, skreech_ ?
<mausschubser> wxl:  touch /media/mausschubser/Linux/foo  it says Folder not found
<wxl> curious
<skreech_> wxl: So there is a way :)
<mausschubser> running KDE 4.11.2
<mausschubser> if that helps
<wxl> try ls -al /media/mausschubser
<skreech_> wxl: Yes that' Udev then
<mausschubser> wxl: http://goo.gl/hKOUBV
<wxl> so there's your problem
<wxl> only root owns it
<mausschubser> ok
<skreech_> It's a hal rule
<skreech_> hmm
<mausschubser> so, how to change this?
<wxl> can't you make device specific udev  rules, skreech_ ?
<skreech_> Not sure why it would be device specific
<wxl> well clearly it is if the nokia's mounting just find (it also uses uhelper=udisks2)
<wxl> s/find/fine/
<skreech_> mausschubser: can you run ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/ | pastebinit
<mausschubser> skreech_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6332789/
<skreech_> wxl: No it's when it mounted. Both are rw but you can see the uid for the Nokia is the first user. It mounted from rules after login.
<skreech_> Root is mounting the drive at login soit's mounting for root
<skreech_> What we probably want to do is tell udev if you are automounting a USB block device for root then make it available to everyone else
<wxl> yep
<skreech_> mausschubser: ok do you know how to write a file as root?
<mausschubser> hold on
<mausschubser> I forgot
<skreech_> If not just open a text editor and put this inside there
<mausschubser> in a terminal
<mausschubser> ok
<skreech_> KERNEL=="sd*", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", MODE="0555"
<skreech_> doesn't have to be in a terminal
<skreech_> can be gui as well
<mausschubser> ok
<skreech_> save it as something like 60-usb-read-only.rules
<skreech_> note where you saved it
<skreech_> wxl: But yes you can make device specific rules
<mausschubser> skreech_: done
<skreech_> wait whoops that's the umask
<skreech_> Change MODE=
<mausschubser> sorry?
<skreech_> change MODE=0555 to MODE=0666
<mausschubser> ok
<skreech_> 555 is not writeable. 666 is
<skreech_> mausschubser: where did you save it ?
<mausschubser> I see, done
<mausschubser> in a folder
<skreech_> :)
<skreech_> ok
<mausschubser> I know where ;-)
<skreech_> they in konsole type sudo mv /path/to/your/folder/60-usbread-only.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<mausschubser> ok
<skreech_> and then sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<skreech_> or it's probably sudo service udev restart now
<skreech_> sorry I'm old schoool :)
<mausschubser> no problem, me too
<skreech_> or you know just reboot ;)
 * wxl facepalms
<mausschubser> lol, why wxl?
<MangaKaDenza> heh
<wxl> there's that terrible, terrible word again— reboot
<mausschubser> Ok, I did  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<mausschubser> how can I test if it works? I think I will re-mount my hdd
<skreech_> mausschubser: Well if you remountit now it's likely to do it under your user name and get you access
<skreech_> The reboot was to check if it was mounting it at boot time under root with access for everyone
<skreech_> but either works ;)
<mausschubser> skreech_:  sorry, still have to test it
<skreech_> mausschubser: that's fine
<skreech_> if you just want to use it now you can just remount with umask =0222
<skreech_> or uid=1000 that would make you owner
#kubuntu 2013-10-31
<rohan> i am trying to add my work's WPA2-TLS connection to KDE network management applet, but somehow it's not working
<rohan> the connection just doesn't show up
<rohan> any clues?
<fayaz> Can anyone point me to some good fonts for python programming on kate?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jack> hey lordievader
<jack> still tired? i am...
<lordievader> Hey jack, just woke up ;)
<jack> similar here...had a coffee already though
<lordievader> I'm having a tea.
<jack> black tea? (the one with caffeine)
<Mamarok> all tea has caffeine, green and white and oolong as well
<lordievader> Green tea, actually. However this is more a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<jack> really? ok
<Mamarok> true, my bad :(
<lordievader> Mamarok: ?
 * jack chuckles
<Mamarok> lordievader: for answering an off-topic question
<jack> Mamarok, you're female and love amarok - correct?
<jack> (testing my nick-decryption skills)
<Mamarok> jack: how is my gender relevant?
<jack> well, guys rarely are mothers
<Mamarok> jack: you were pointed to -offtopic already, weren't you?
<lordievader> jack: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
 * jack chuckles again
<jack> okay :P
<InforBoy25> wow, this chatroom is 98% dicks
<eagles0513875> hey all :) anyone noticing an issue with kmix that it requires one to open the entire mixer to be able to adjust the sound settings?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: that used to be a problem in early (very early) kde 4 days
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im experiencing that now
<eagles0513875> a regression must have been introduced somewhere. is there something in particular i need to install to get debug symbold for kmix
<ikonia> why are you looking at debug symbols ?
<eagles0513875> maybe if i run it through command line with debug symbols installed ill be able to determine why its not working as it should be
<ikonia> are you serious ?
<eagles0513875> yes
<ikonia> I give in with you,
<eagles0513875> how am i supposed to go about determining what the issue is
<ikonia> well, normal practice would be to log a bug
<ikonia> try to reprroduce it
<ikonia> see if it's something specific to your setup or a generic bug
<eagles0513875> ok.
<ikonia> I don't understand why you try to rush into "technical" solutions you don't understand
<ikonia> rather than just working through the basics that may actually add value to people trying to fix it
<eagles0513875> i thought it was best practice to try and gather as much information as possible before filing a bug
<ikonia> eagles0513875: yes, but information you understand
<ikonia> not just random cust and pastes
<ikonia> cut
<Mamarok> and maybe, just maybe check if you have an actual profile set for Pulseaudio in systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Audio and video settings -> Hardware tab
<Mamarok> because in 13.10 there is currently a PA bug cuasing that
<ikonia> it's always rush into the high tech solution to look cool rather than actually try to fix the problem or work it through
<Mamarok> also starting the question with specifying the version would also be a very good idea
<eagles0513875> turns out tweaking the settings a bit in multimedia solved the problem :) thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: that would have beent eh first thing to do
<Mamarok> been the*
<ikonia> eagles0513875: do you mean you did exactly what Mamarok said to do or something different
<eagles0513875> exactly what she said.
<ikonia> right - so you did "what Mamarok said to do" not "tweaking the settings"
<eagles0513875> what i mean by tweaking i meant changed some settings and tested them with the included speaker testing stuff
<ikonia> eagles0513875: no - you did "what Mamarok said to do"
<ikonia> you have to make it sound like you are "hacking through a problem" rather than "I did what you suggest Mamarok it worked"
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> so it's clear that Mamarok's advice is the solution, rather than some black art tweaks you made
<ikonia> which you didn't make - you just did what Mamarok said
<yossarianuk> ok found an odd bug - not sure if its here to report or evolution...
<yossarianuk> the bug is using evolution in Kubuntu 13.10
<yossarianuk> If you select the oxygen-gtk theme for gtk3 then start evolution you cannot use the mousewheel in a new message
<yossarianuk> (if i change the theme from oxygen-gtk its fine...)
<Mamarok> yossarianuk: looks like a bug, this was reported with other gtk apps
<yossarianuk> i,e a kubuntu bug ?
<Mamarok> in Launchpad, yes
<Mamarok> but more likely a problem with the theme
<yossarianuk> yes
<yossarianuk> tried 3 others and they are fine
<yossarianuk> but they all do not look as good as oxygen-gtk...
<Mamarok> hm, I don't use many gtk apps, only evolution, but my theme is just plain oxygen
<Mamarok> so I have never seen the bug
<Shiva_> I have fresh installed kubuntu 13.10 couple of days back...but what I found is extend right feature of screen mangaement system doesnt work after some time say after few reboots, I did install whole thing again still it happens the same..can any one suggest how to overcome that ?
<Mamarok> I fear I don't understand, what do you mean by "extend right feature"?
<Shiva_> Mamarok, I meant I am use two screen and screen extend feature of display settings dont work after few reeboots from fresh install
<Shiva_> *I use
<Mamarok> well, I still don't understand what you mean by "extend right", I use two monitors as well and don't see any such feature or options
<Mamarok> are you talking about an addition al application?
<Shiva_> Mamarok,sorry for not being clear,I simply meant I am unable to use screens separately for different tasks simultaneously, No I am not using any additional applications
<Mamarok> Shiva_: might be useful to tell what graphic card you have, and what driver, I think tis can vary from card to card
<Mamarok> I have an Intel graphic card here and have never had any problems
<Shiva_> mine is  ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 Graphics
<Shiva_> I tried activating additional driver from muon , but still that didnt helped
<Mamarok> I try to find where in the configuration files this is defined
<Shiva_> The thing is everything works fine up to some reboots from fresh install, but after that it dont work
<Mamarok>  sounds like something is overriding a setting, but let me find that configuration file first
<Shiva_> sure
<Mamarok> Shiva_: hm, seems to be related to krandr, check if you have such a file in $HOME/.kde/share/config/ and pastebin its content somewhere and give the link
<Mamarok> I guess it is actually krandrrc, with double r
<Shiva_> Mamarok, Sorry I dont have that machine with me right now, am on different pc, I ll get back to you or this group ASAP
<Mamarok> Shiva_: and you said it was a fresh installation, not an upgrade?
<Shiva_> yeah,Its fresh installation
<Mamarok> because now KDE 4.11 uses KScreen, not krandr anymore, so if you have such a file you should probably erase it
<Shiva_> okay ,  I ll note it down and try out and get  back to you with results, thanks for the support :)
<Mamarok> just ping me
<Mamarok> Shiva_: ditch what I said about krandrrc, keep that file and just pastebin the content, must be something like 3 lines or so
<Mamarok> and if you use the fglrx driver of your card, it has its own settings
<Shiva_> I ll ping  you back as soon as I get to my kde machine
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> lordievader. an upstart script or...?
<BluesKaj> lordievader., any error output if you try to monitor output in the terminal?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It's a solved problem.
<BluesKaj> lordievader. ok \
<mausschubser> skreech_: hi, do you remeber me?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> :)
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: want to help?
<BluesKaj> what's your issue mausschubser
<mausschubser> I cannot write on my external HDD
<mausschubser> as fas as we found out I don't have to rights to do this, only root has them
<mausschubser> far
<BluesKaj> ext or ntfs ?
<mausschubser> ext
<mausschubser> 4
<BluesKaj> shows in dolphin places ?
<mausschubser> the hdd?
<mausschubser> or the error message?
<BluesKaj> the drive
<BluesKaj> mausschubser.^
<mausschubser> BluesKaj:  yes, it does show
<excognac2> ikonia: i'm on the new machine, 13.10 kubuntu installed. there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<excognac2> ikonia: shall i create it?
<BluesKaj> ok choose it or highlight it in dolphin , mausschubser , then, file/properties/permissions tab , what's the user and group ?
<excognac2> anybody: is that normal i don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<BluesKaj> excognac2. yes
<BluesKaj> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<excognac2> BluesKaj: if i stop kdm, i have to go tex mode right? (I just wanna create it to paste for somone helping me)
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: root
<BluesKaj> whynot highlight and copy the output in the cli , excognac2
<BluesKaj> mausschubser. and is the user listed as you?
<excognac2> BluesKaj: what is cli? mono-runtime?
<mausschubser> command line interface
<mausschubser> right?
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: no, I am Mausschubser, but it only says root
<BluesKaj> mausschubser. try mounbting the dsrive in system settings > removable devices
<BluesKaj> err mounting
<excognac2> cyaz lata
<BluesKaj> mausschubser. is yout username listed beside "User" ?
<mausschubser> BluesKaj:  I can mount it and have read access, no, it's not
<excognac> does 13.10 use kdm or lightdm?
<excognac> by default
<tsimpson> excognac: lightdm
<BluesKaj> lightdm
<monkeyjuice> excognac:  is on #ubuntu also
<monkeyjuice> hey BluesKaj ;)
<BluesKaj> hi monkeyjuice :)
<AceKing> I am having a sound problem in Chromium. I did a clean install of 13.10 64 bit the other day. If I go onto youtube, I don't get any sound. However, if I use Firefox, the sound works perfectly. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<BluesKaj> mausschubser. lost my connection for a bit
<Mamarok> AceKing: please check the sound profile in Systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Audio and Video Settings -> Audio Hardware Setup, there currently is a bug with Pulseaudio not setting a default profile on startup
<AceKing> Mamarok: ok, I will check that. Thank you!
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<alvin> Any new twitter clients for KDE?
<tsimpson> alvin: choqok
<BluesKaj> alvin. what's wrong with a plain browser for twitter access?
<alvin> tsimpson: No, Choqok does not support Twitter. It used to, but it hasn't been working for over a year.
<tsimpson> I just went off the description
<alvin> BluesKaj: lots. Actually Choqok was very good.
<tsimpson> you could maybe try hotot-qt
<Mamarok> there is a fix in the work for Choqok
<alvin> Glad to hear that. About time too.
<alvin> Well, I should have said Twitter stopped supporting Choqok of course.
<BluesKaj> ok alvin , I'll take your worf for it :)
<BluesKaj> word
<alvin> I'm not a browser guy. That's like using webmail instead of decent software.
<BluesKaj> well if twiiteris important then i suppose a dedicated client would be best
<alvin> Not that important, but a client can do faster searches for example. Also, the layout is nicer.
<alvin> and you don't have to open a browser. It runs in the background and notifies you
<BluesKaj> never searched, so I don't know , might have used it 3 times in my life
<BluesKaj> guess I'm a twitter luddite
<alvin> You're not missing that much
 * BluesKaj nods
<alvin> but I do use it from time to time. If lots of my customers start calling that there are problems with their internet, you can find information faster on Twitter than from some helpdesks ;-)
<BluesKaj> then it's a necessary tool for your work , that's something different
<mausschubser> BluesKaj:  no problem, I think I have a solution
<BluesKaj> mausschubser. ok , what is it?
<mausschubser> starting dolphin with su rights
<mausschubser> and then I added myself to "media" for rwx
<mausschubser> rights
<BluesKaj> well you could do blkid and take the string and modify it a bit in pastebin to fit the syntax. mausschubser , but running as root isn't advisable
<BluesKaj> pastebin = brain fart , i mean fstab
<mausschubser> lol
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: don't worry, Iḿ only doing it for a backup
<mausschubser> but you're right
<BluesKaj> mausschubser. if your not in wan , but a home pc then i suppose iy'd not too dangerous
<BluesKaj> it's
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: thanks, problem is fixed
<yossarianuk> For the non working mouse wheel issue in certain gtk3 apps when using oxygen-gtk3 theme I have made a bug report
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen-gtk3/+bug/1246676
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244941 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu Saucy) "duplicate for #1246676 Mousewheel scrolling does not work" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<yossarianuk> which it turns out is a dupe of
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen-gtk3/+bug/1244941
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244941 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Mousewheel scrolling does not work" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<alvin> Interesting new features in Telepathy: http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/ktp-0-7
<BluesKaj> mausschubser. good
 * SonikkuAmerica is thinking about pursuing an AAS in Info Science after he gets done with his BRE
<SonikkuAmerica> ... Wrong channel
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<wxl> um, is there some sort of situation which would lead to plasma freaking out, running xkill (skull and crossbones mouse cursor) and blacking out the screen?
<wxl> i guess the user might have have spazzed out, accidentially hit ctrl-alt-esc and then clicked on the desktop
<genii> wxl: That would probably be my best guess, they hit the key combo somehow and then kept trying to click on stuff
<rohan> could someone help with a network manager issue? I am unable to make and save changes to an 802.11 WPA2-enterprise wifi connection.
<rohan> apachelogger: could you help me here, then? :) ^
<rohan> i'm unable to add WPA2-TLS connections even on the livecd
<ovidiu-florin> rohan: what kubuntu version?
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: 13.10
<Shiva> Mamarok: ping
<ovidiu-florin> rohan: how are you adding that connection, describe step by step, please
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: i tried both clicking on the connection from gui and adding it manually using edit connections dialogue
<ovidiu-florin> and what happens?
<rohan> it just doesn't add
<rohan> i added all the parameters, the certificate, key, password, etc. and on clicking ok, the connection doesn't appear
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MangaKaDenza> say
<MangaKaDenza> how do I force any given command?
<MangaKaDenza> I don't mean use with root privs
<MangaKaDenza> I mean "disregard all errors/warnings and hope for the best that my laptop doesn't blow up"
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Depends on the application.
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<MangaKaDenza> but... is there like sudo force somecommand/programthing
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Nope, that is usually some switch in the application  itself.
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<lordievader> What are you trying to do?
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader, apt-get install something that keeps returning broken dependancies no matter what I does
<littlegirl> MangaKaDenza: That's a good way to "blow up" the laptop. (:
<MangaKaDenza> :<
 * littlegirl comforts MangaKaDenza
<littlegirl> MangaKaDenza: Can you satisfy the dependencies?
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Ah, that is (usually) curable. Could you paste the entire output?
<lordievader> !paste | MangaKaDenza
<ubottu> MangaKaDenza: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MangaKaDenza> actually nvm
<MangaKaDenza> I j...
<MangaKaDenza> wat
<MangaKaDenza> I just fixed it
<MangaKaDenza> but different question...
<MangaKaDenza> How do I run every program as root without having to do sudo something or kdesudo or gksudo
<Dudalus_> weeahh..my windows just died :D
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: sudo -i
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: That will get you are root shell.
<MangaKaDenza> wait... is that different than sudo su
<Dudalus_> MangaKaDenza: no important data..just the last windows installation (NOW is the moment to trash windows hehe)
<littlegirl> MangaKaDenza: Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo and see the warning on deciding to do something like that.
<MangaKaDenza> one more question
<MangaKaDenza> is it possible...
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: sudo su works aswell.
<MangaKaDenza> to copy dkpg a few times, and then make a apt-get variant that uses those?
<MangaKaDenza> so I can do multiple installs/upgrades/etc at once?
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: I'm sorry I don't understand.
<MangaKaDenza> for example
<MangaKaDenza> when I run apt-get install somepackage in one terminal
<MangaKaDenza> I cant install something else in parralel
<littlegirl> MangaKaDenza: I wrote a page on how to do that, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to put the link in this channel, so I'll whisper it at you.
<MangaKaDenza> as dpkg is locked
<littlegirl> Oh, I'm not sure if my page will handle that. You might want to use multiple TTY sessions to accomplish that. I have a page on that as well, but once again am not sure if I'd be allowed to paste that in here.
<itaylor57> it locks it for a reason so you won't bork you system
<MangaKaDenza> and yet another question
<MangaKaDenza> how do I check my java version
<MangaKaDenza> and java sdk
<itaylor57> java -version
<itaylor57> from konsole
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: any hints?
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: would any logs help?
<MangaKaDenza> OpenJDK
<ovidiu-florin> rohan: can you connect to the network?
<MangaKaDenza> how do I install Oracle's java stuff
<itaylor57> there is a ppa
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: no, becase i can't save the settings
<itaylor57> i have java version "1.7.0_45"
<genii-o-lantern> The webupd8 ppa
<itaylor57> yep
<ovidiu-florin> rohan: do you get an error?
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: i can't even connect to insecure guest wifi we have a twork
<itaylor57> that is the one
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: no errors: it just fails to add/save the network
<MangaKaDenza> webupd?
<MangaKaDenza> whats the url for it
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: i even enabled saucy-proposed to get the new nm-client packages and such
<itaylor57> MangaKaDenza: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ovidiu-florin> some logs would help, but I wouldn't know where to find them
<genii-o-lantern> MangaKaDenza: As usual I'm going to flash the "USE AT OWN RISK" sign blinking in large red neon letters at you.
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: yes, if you can tell me what to provide, i would happily do so
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: ok, correction: i can connect to insecure wifi, it just works. but i still ca'nt connect to WPA2-TLS
<MangaKaDenza> also with my flood of questions
<MangaKaDenza> how do I install all reccomended/suggested packages with the package I'm installing in konsole
<Quintasan> MangaKaDenza: apt-get install with pull recommends by default
<Quintasan> will pull*
<MangaKaDenza> pull ?
<MangaKaDenza> ah
<rohan> ovidiu-florin: in general my net has been terribly slow and riddled with issues
<Quintasan> MangaKaDenza: Recommends and Suggests are two different things :)
<MangaKaDenza> suggests then
<Quintasan> MangaKaDenza: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html#idp771504
<Quintasan> MangaKaDenza: Using apt-get will install recommends as well
<Quintasan> If you want to install suggest as well then use apt-get install --install-suggests
<wolfgang_> hi
<yossarianuk> hi - does anyone know how long it takes for the local mirrors to catch up with updates ?
<tsimpson> depends on the mirror, but for the main mirrors they should update 4 times a day (every 6 hours) at the least
<tsimpson> most should be more frequent
<yossarianuk> ok thank you
<yossarianuk> anyway of finding out the status of a specific  mirror (UK)?
<keithzg> Arghh, this doesn't make any sense. Tried adding a bridge to a co-workers desktop; didn't really work, so we removed it. But now networking is entirely broken for him, even though no visible remnants of the bridge setup remain.
<keithzg> We even tried entirely removing NetworkManager and just adding auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp to /etc/network/interfaces . . . it comes up but nope. No IP.
<keithzg> I'm completely baffled, arghh.
<keithzg> I'm not even seeing eth0 in /dev now...
<keithzg> although I don't see it in mine either, so I guess that's changed?
<yossarianuk> try sudo ifconfig -a
<keithzg> youssarianuk: all that does is rub my face in the fact that eth0 is there and not getting an address ;)
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: try sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: In ifconfig, does it show any traffic in the RX packets and TX packets lines?
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: Sadly, although dhclient is quite happy to release, it just hangs there forever on 'sudo dhclient eth0'. And yeah, there's traffic on RX and TX (way more on recieve than transmit, although I guess that's not too surprising).
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: What is other end of the network cable plugged into?
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: a gigabit switch; eventually it's all run by an old router computer, which runs DHCP. Again, this was all working just fine before we tried setting up a network bridge . . . sigh.
 * keithzg is baffled at how he managed to muck this up so mysteriously
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: Do you have a link to the instructions you used when trying to make the network bridge? Perhaps it has something enlightening.
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: Well, it was two-part. First we tried to do it through the plasma NM widget, which didn't really work.
<keithzg> Then we tried to do it the way I had previously set up on my former desktop (which the SSD died on so I'm not using it at the moment, though). That starts out basically like https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections#Setting_up_your_Bridge
<keithzg> So basically all I did was install bridge-utils, try to add a bridge; didn't work (well, I mean, the bridge was added but didn't seem to be functional). That was with brctl. Tried then with /etc/network/interfaces. That also didn't work.
<keithzg> So reverted /etc/network/interfaces to the default three-line (comment heading, auto lo, and defining lo as loopback). Now we had no network connection, no IP.  So we uninstalled NetworkManager and added the two lines for eth0, assumming that hey, how could THAT not work?
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: In /etc/default/bridge-utils ...is it disabled?
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: No, although the only line in there is "BRIDGE_HOTPLUG=Yes". I should probably just uninstall bridge-utils though, eh?
<keithzg> (to clarify, there are two other lines, but they're just comments)
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: I think probably to purge it, yes
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: After purge of bridge-utils, I would do: sudo service networking restart     ... then see if you can release/renew the IP on eth0 again
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: Purged with "apt-get purge bridge-utils" (was that always a thing? I swear I remember having to use aptitude to purge packages back in the day...) but upon restarting the networking service, I get "networking stop/waiting"...and it hangs for a while...in fact it is still hanging.
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: Thats fine, should eventually time out. Probably dhcp issues again
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: But why the dhcp issues? What's now broken with that on this Kubuntu install that wasn't broken a few hours ago?
<keithzg> That's kindof the crux of the issue...
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: Yes, it's very odd. I'm beginning to suspect some oher thing as the problem... like, maybe we are doing all these operations to eth0 but eth1 is actually the one plugged into the right place, etc
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: When you were trying to use it as a bridge, did you add/remove/shuffle adapters around?
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: Not really, no, other than adding the bridge adapters. The adapter that was in use was at the time called eth0.
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: I did notice while rebooting while debugging that startpar-bridge was trying to turn on repeatedly during the time it was waiting for a network connection, if that means anything.
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: Just for my peace of mind... please do: sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  && sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   ( this will clear out the list of what hardware  is associated to what designation)
<keithzg> Done.
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: I think probably a reboot is in order now, i will be here when you return. This is to make sure the eth0 gets correct designation, and that no cached stuff related to the bridging is interfering
<keithzg> It's still hanging at "waiting for network configuration..."
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: Yeah, so for now do ctrl-c to stop it
<keithzg> Oh, it's done *now*, I let it run the 60 seconds, heh.
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: This makes me think it's some deeper issue, as before. Is it possible to do a pastebin of exactly what's in the /etc/network/interfaces file? Maybe copy it to a usb stick onto the machine you're using now, etc
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338205/
<genii-o-lantern> Reading
<keithzg> (and there's nothing in interfaces.d, for the record)
<genii-o-lantern> Hm, it all looks good there.
<genii-o-lantern> Thought maybe some syntax problem or lines out of order but nope.
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: When you do: sudo ifconfig -a    ...do you see other adapters not listed in the interfaces file?
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: only the silly avahi one that shows up if dhcp fails.
<genii-o-lantern> OK
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: Okay, I just decided to give up and do what I should've done long ago: define a damned static IP :P
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: This was my next suggestion. And then to see if you can ping the dhcp server
<genii-o-lantern> (router/modem/whatever )
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: oh, yeah, it works abso-${expletive}-lutely fine now
<keithzg> The dhcp server is a PC running as a router. And it's running Trustix.
<keithzg> I am eagerly awaiting the day it dies and I can replace it with something from living memory :P
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: Makes me think the dhcp server doesn't want to hand out an IP to it now
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: Yeah, I was thinking that too. But hell if I'm going to dig around in the hilariously user-hostile realm that it lives in, I'm just going to call it a day for now, go off to the bar to meet up with friends, and tomorrow I'll just add the PC's hostname to the static IP config :)
<keithzg> genii-o-lantern: thank you VERY much for your help, take care!
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: There was some mention of that in the debian article you linked to earlier..eg: "Note: If, after trying to use the bridge interface, you find your network link becomes dead and refuses to work again, it might be that the router/switch upstream is blocking "unauthorized switches" in the network (for example, by detecting BPDU packets). "
<genii-o-lantern> keithzg: Have a good night. Glad to help.
<keithzg> <genii-o-lantern: Ooh, good catch. But yeah, I'm out, later!
 * keithzg runs off for some much needed refreshment
#kubuntu 2013-11-01
<cpatrick08> kwin is not running on updated kubuntu 13.10 no ppas added. When I run kwin --replace in konsle I get following error message kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cpatrick08> kwin is not running on updated kubuntu 13.10 no ppas added. When I run kwin --replace in konsle I get following error message kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MangaKaDenza> got a bit of a
<MangaKaDenza> legal question here
<MangaKaDenza> So, I want to make my own distro, and using Kubuntu, I want to use it as a base...
<MangaKaDenza> So... would that be legal... to like... use kubuntu and such for a base, and then market it as a different distro
<MangaKaDenza> (based on kubuntu)
<jack> MangaKaDenza, most probably yes
<jack> unless you demand zillions for a copy....
<MangaKaDenza> nah
<MangaKaDenza> that isn't profitable anymore
<MangaKaDenza> more like
<jack> :)
<MangaKaDenza> Normal edition : free - .99 cents
<goodtime> it's leagle probly because its all open sourse
<MangaKaDenza> Premium maybe $5
<jack> sounds good
<MangaKaDenza> and... Supermegaultrafudgesauceversion:$10
<goodtime> heh
<valorie> MangaKaDenza: as long as you don't try to pretend that you created everything; in other words, you leave the copyright files in place
<MangaKaDenza> jes
<valorie> selling media is always ok
<MangaKaDenza> I'll say "based on kubububububntu"
<valorie> you aren't really selling Kubuntu, but the work you put into skinning and distributing it
<MangaKaDenza> well... not just skinning...
<valorie> well, please give proper attribution
<MangaKaDenza> but I <3 KDE
<MangaKaDenza> plus the plasma widget thingies
<MangaKaDenza> so... I'mma modify some of the code
<MangaKaDenza> throw in some new things
<MangaKaDenza> etc
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016617.html
<valorie> gives you the links that you probably already have read
<valorie> oh, actually that's really old
<valorie> but in essentials, nothing has changed
<valorie> you can look at Netrunner to see how it's done by them
<arthurfiggis> hello :) does anyone know of a way that i could configure usb devices in kubuntu (13.10) to not auto-suspend into power savings mode? i've noticed that with a wired mouse i have no issues but with a wireless mouse the auto-suspend actually cuts in regardless of when the mouse is being moved sometimes :(
<szx> kwin(8139): Compositing is not possible <- what does this mean?
<arthurfiggis> szx: well...without much more information to go on than that, what it probably means is that kwin tried to enable fancy opengl-based desktop effects, for some reason failed, so it continued on without them :) it's nothing to worry about unless you need said fancy effects!
<Gregor3000> hello, is this bug still there upon upgrade: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1231360 and what does it actually do?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1231360 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "crash on upgrade from networkmanagement to plasma-nm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> Gregor3000: I wasn't bit by that
<valorie> not many people are, so we're thinking it's only some hardware that triggers it
<Gregor3000> ah. so it's hardware related. hmm... and a si understand it only happens on upgrade but not fresh install?
<valorie> of that, I'm not sure
<valorie> I haven't heard of problems, but I haven't searched the bug tracker either
<Gregor3000> ok. well i will then just cross my fingers and see what happens. but first i need to try it live. thanks for the support.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MangaKaDenza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daybRF2pcmA
<MangaKaDenza> eer
<MangaKaDenza> wrong chan
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ethang> hey folks - anybody else having trouble with muon update manager after upgrading to 13.10
<ethang> ?
<ClamZerv> nope
<ethang> ClamZerv: it freezes when getting software list
<ClamZerv> odd
<ClamZerv> ethang, just do it in konsole then
<lordievader> ethang: Can you update the repo's with "sudo apt-get update"?
<ethang> ClamZerv: I did update & uopgrade and it didn't update anything so I'm assuming I'm up to date.
<ethang> *upgrade
<lordievader> ethang: Apt-get works like normal? Could you file a bug against Muon?
<ethang> lordievader: apt-get seems to work fine.  I could file a bug.  I have no objection in principle to doing so.
<ethang> I'll check to see if there are any current bugs covering this and file one if not - thanks guys
<lordievader> ethang: Thank you :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Avihay> hello
<lordievader> Hey Avihay, BluesKaj. How are you both?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader , fine thanks , and you?
<lordievader> Doing good :)
<Avihay> trying to find newer version of ktp for 12.04
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i upgraded from kubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 and now i am unable to drag a window on the taskbar to another desktop in the pager
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<wolfgang_> i learn java and i need help can who help me?
<lordievader> wolfgang_: I guess you would be better off in ##java.
<lordievader> wolfgang_: Or else see alis: /msg alis list *java*
<wolfgang_> okay
<MangaKaDenza> guise
<MangaKaDenza> how would I get the source for the full kde package
<MangaKaDenza> like kubuntu-desktop + all the other kde goodies
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: You either want kubuntu-full or kde-full.
<MangaKaDenza> which one gives me more stuff
<BluesKaj> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu , MangaKaDenza
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Wouldn't know, never installed either of them.
<frank67> Hi, I'm on Kubuntu 13.10 amd64 port, I'm not able to get OpenGL working setting it in Desktop Effect panel. Whatever version I try 3.1 2.0 1.2 it fails to enable and "glxinfo | grep render" command seems to me report the right driver loaded... Is it a known issue? TIA
<BluesKaj> frank67. the opengl requires an opengl /direct rendering driver , which driver are you using ?
<BluesKaj> direct rendering capable driver , that is
<frank67> I'm using radeon on Debian Wheezy all works fine
<BluesKaj> are you using raster or native in qt graphics , frank67 ?
<frank67> I tried both but still it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> also check in kmenua.apps>system, for available  additional drivers , frank67 ...not used ati graphics in a while so I'm not sure whether additional drivers are an option
<frank67> Sorry I don't understand where should I try to looking for :(
<thingol_> hi everyone, my trouble is when i shutdown my kubuntu box it saves the hardware clock time as if it were UTC, while it is set to local time. What can i do to correct such a behaviour ?
<BluesKaj> kmenu.apps>system, additional drivers , but they may not be available for ati graphics
<BluesKaj> frank67.^
<frank67> BluesKaj: Ok tnx anyway
<BluesKaj> thingol_. do you have the date and time being set automatically in the clock settings "adjust date and time "
<thingol_> BluesKaj: how can i check ?
<BluesKaj> right click on the panel clock
<BluesKaj> thingol_. i don't use the automatic setting , I let the clock use my local settings in "digital clock settings"
<thingol_> BluesKaj: as far as i can tell there's no automatic time and date setting
<BluesKaj> thingol_. , not this ? http://i.imgur.com/jQ02vr5.png
<thingol_> BluesKaj: exactly like your screenshot
<BluesKaj> then look at the autmatic option in the date and time tab
<BluesKaj> is it checked ?
<thingol_> BluesKaj: nope, it is not. Looks to me like it's some kind of trouble with hwclock service
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<BluesKaj> make sure utc isn't checked  in the adjust date and time , then choose your time zone and apply ,th'
<BluesKaj> ]th^
<BluesKaj> thingol_.^
<MangaKaDenza> So, I want to download the source... for kubuntu-full
<MangaKaDenza> but when I do sudo apt-get -d source kubuntu-full it gives me a tiny file
<MangaKaDenza> which is obviously not kubuntu full
<BluesKaj> never used kubuntu-full , installs all kinds of stuff I don't want
<MangaKaDenza> well...
<MangaKaDenza> how would I get the source for kubuntu then
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-full
 * MangaKaDenza palmface
<MangaKaDenza> the source
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> 'it's already in the default repos
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: sudo apt-get source kubuntu-full ?
<MangaKaDenza> 1sec
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza. don'y forget "install"
<MangaKaDenza> BluesKaj, shtap
<BluesKaj> er don't
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Could very well be that kubuntu-full is another meta package, so the source could be just a debian/control file.
<MangaKaDenza> urgh
<MangaKaDenza> say... what folder would it go in normally
<ricky_> D:
<BluesKaj> lordievader. it's in muon
 * MangaKaDenza comforts ricky_ 
<BluesKaj> This package depends on all of the packages in the Kubuntu DVD for a very complete system. Installing this package will include much more than the default Kubuntu Plasma Desktop or Netbook installation.
<BluesKaj> It is safe to remove this package if some of the packages are not desired.
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader, what folder....
<MangaKaDenza> but what folder!
<MangaKaDenza> would it go in
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: I'm not sure what folder you are talking about? The debian/control thing I mentioned? That is inside the package.
<MangaKaDenza> nono...
<MangaKaDenza> so I did sudo apt-get source kubuntu-full
<MangaKaDenza> so what folder would that go in
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: From the man page: It will then find and download into the current directory
<MangaKaDenza> wut
<MangaKaDenza> ...still lost
<BluesKaj> yeah , well read my post above to in stall  ,there's no need to download it to afolder because it already exists in te universe repos
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Jup bunch of dependencies. After you ran "apt-get source" there should be a folder named kubuntu-meta-1.291 in your cwd.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Sometimes you want to check out a package before installing ;)
<BluesKaj> lordievader. he said he wanted them all ,
<MangaKaDenza> cwd ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Ah, didn't get that.
<yoyo> Whatever working directory you are in when you run that command will download it into that folder. Your current directory can be determined by typing:  pwd
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Current working dir.
<MangaKaDenza> ahhh
<MangaKaDenza> so the working dir was /
<MangaKaDenza> but... I can't find it
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Normal users cannot write there. So if you didn't use sudo it probably got an error.
<MangaKaDenza> i was root
<MangaKaDenza> oh dear
<MangaKaDenza> it seems I removed the universe source
<MangaKaDenza> how do I put that back in
<MangaKaDenza> via terminal
<MangaKaDenza> and multiverse while I'm at it
<MangaKaDenza> hello?
<MangaKaDenza> hello?
<toams> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MangaKaDenza> toams, are the ubuntu repos the same as the kubuntu ones
<toams> not sure, i think so since my sources point to ubuntu.com
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Yes. We use the same repo's.
<MangaKaDenza> oic
<toams> is anyone here also having problems with the muon updater?
<toams> it says updates avaible but when i click on it it says system up to date
<lordievader> toams: What does apt have to say about it?
<toams> apt says system not up to date, apt-get upgrade installs a few upgrades
<toams> not a big problem, but a little annoying
<lordievader> toams: Then it is a bug with Muon, could you file a bug please?
<toams> in kubuntu or kde?
<lordievader> toams: In launchpad, so Kubuntu.
<toams> found my problem mentioned in this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1243807
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1243807 in muon (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Update Muon to 2.1.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lordievader> toams: Ah, then there is no need to report it again. You could confirm the bug though.
<Strav> He. I'm having some issues in making kde recognize (and prioritize) by usb headset when it's connected, can anyone help?
<MangaKaDenza> what
<MangaKaDenza> this is weird
<MangaKaDenza> so...
<MangaKaDenza> I want to remove xubuntu-desktop
<mokush> have you guys seem that mgreslin's g+ post is at the top of hackernews? https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6653914
<MangaKaDenza> but when i apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop , it says its a file of around 31;2
<cer> MangaKaDenza: because you are only removing the meta package not the whole desktop .... :)
<BluesKaj> most of his needs have already been pointed out and explained ,but he seems reluctant to follow our suggestions , cer
<cer> BluesKaj: thanks
<SkapiN> hi there
<cer> SkapiN: hi!
<sheytan> So, hello then! :)
<sheytan> Does any body know if I can use nvidia Optimus already on 13.10?
<searchfgold> Are there any Easter Eggs that are specific to Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> doubt it , Kubuntu is mostly up front with their apps afaik
<genii> Sort of reminds me of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72331
<ubottu> KDE bug 72331 in general "kde needs 'easter eggs'" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix]
<searchfgold> Too bad, perhaps a more respectful feature request would have gotten something other than a very blunt WONTFIX.
<keithzg> I'm sure the KDE maintainers would be amenable to a patch or two that added an easter egg, though.
<keithzg> Or one could just write a plasmoid or such that did something hidden but fun.
 * genii ponders apt-get muon ...er, moo
<keithzg> Super cow powers!
<MangaKaDenza> MOOOOO
<MangaKaDenza> but srsly
<MangaKaDenza> wtf does that mean
<keithzg> At risk of automated flooding protection beating me down,
<keithzg>          (__)
<keithzg>          (oo)
<keithzg>    /------\/
<keithzg>   / |    ||
<keithzg>  *  /\---/\
<FloodBotK1> keithzg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keithzg>     ~~   ~~
<MangaKaDenza> :>
 * MangaKaDenza farts on FloodBotK2
<keithzg> Help, help, I'm being repressed!
<[Relic]> Is there a list of problems caused by version upgrade; like ksysguard not having and sensors listed to add to tabs?
<tompser> hello, I'm having problems with the muon updater in kubuntu 13.10, in 13.04 I got muon 2.0.1 and it works just fine, systray pops up when there's updates and I just click it un upgrade, but with muon 2.1.0 nothing pops up and when there's available updates muon just says my system is up to date, but apt-get find upgrades
<tompser> how come?
<valorie> tompser: known issue; fix in the works
<tompser> ok, tried googling, looking forums and mailing list but all it said was to upgrade muon to 2.1.0
<valorie> you can just use apt-get until you download the fix as part of updates
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1243807
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1243807 in muon (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Update Muon to 2.1.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<valorie> you can confirm if you like, but fix is released, it says
<tompser> ok
<tompser> thanks :)
<tompser> switched from slackware to kubuntu to get rid of all the poping up terminals and fixing things with a lot of typing to get a modern feel of the system so I got a little dissapointed when the updater didn't work from start :P
<tompser> still I feel like a sucker for complaining about it though, since it's open software I reckon I should put some time and effort in it to get it to work instead of being nagging, but it's a bit annoying I have to say :D
<valorie> well, somehow that bit of code wasn't properly tested I guess
<serega> yandex.ru
<tompser> yeah, just feeling that kubuntu, and linux distros in general, is starting to get really polished and clean to get some public attention with the "year of the linux on the dekstop" that's been in the talking for years finally can be a reality
<tompser> so if all those small things that a person used to linux systems don't really mind can get cleaned up, this show will really be able to get on the road so to speak
<valorie> next release is LTS, so the next few months will be spent (I hope) polishing
<valorie> and testing
<MangaKaDenza> blargh
<MangaKaDenza> I still
<MangaKaDenza> cannot find
<MangaKaDenza> the source
<MangaKaDenza> for kubuntu
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> tompser: when you find a little problem, please file a bug
<valorie> it is esp. important this round to get things working well
<valorie> as I recall, this release will be supported for many years
<valorie> MangaKaDenza: the source for kubuntu?
<valorie> there are many sources
<tompser> that's probably something to consider valorie, LTS is the thing to go for when looking for a solid experience i guess
<MangaKaDenza> ya
<valorie> one per application
<MangaKaDenza> the source code
<MangaKaDenza> all of it
<MangaKaDenza> for kubuntu-full
<tompser> maybe it's a bit dumb to come flaming about instability when just installing bleeding edge kubuntu instead of lts :D
<valorie> turn on sources in your repos list
<BluesKaj> the /etc/apt/sources.list , MangaKaDenza
<MangaKaDenza> 1sec
<valorie> and apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> gawd
<robert___> Hi
<valorie> tompser: you weren't flaming, just grumbling a bit
<valorie> that's OK as long as you file bugs
<valorie> and work with the devels to get them fixed
<robert___> maybe somebody had a problem with drivers for NVS 4200M?
<BluesKaj> robert___. don't quote model numbers without the manufacturer please
<tompser> I guess that's true valorie
<MangaKaDenza> huh
<MangaKaDenza> guys, I'm having a bit of a weird thing
<MangaKaDenza> so I type in apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<tompser> on the same topic I'm leaning on though, for some discussion, what do you people think of this linux on the dekstop thing nowadays?
<tompser> is it ready to get some momentum?
<MangaKaDenza> and I expect that the files would be a few megabytes, but instead I get
<MangaKaDenza>   xubuntu-desktop
<MangaKaDenza> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MangaKaDenza> After this operation, 45.1 kB disk space will be freed.
<MangaKaDenza> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? n
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tompser> is it comparable with windows and os x on that front?
<tompser> I'm thinking of things like openoffice/libreoffice, steam for linux and other things that can make the big difference
<tompser> as well as all those small things, like graphic upgrader, splash screen on bootup and such
<tompser> will it ever be in the competition or will stuff like android completely take over the linux desktop from the more traditional computer os?
<robert___> its nvidia graphics card
<robert___> i have thinkpad laptop with optimus system on the board
<robert___> OS kubuntu 12.04
<robert___> and when i switch on discrete graphics card (nvidia) i have a problem with turn on laptop
<robert___> sometimes can sometimes cant
<BluesKaj> robert___. try the bumblebee-nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> i have to go ....it's been a long day
<robert___> i heard about that  but im afraid..
<robert___> its working good?
<robert___> with intel graphic card..everything is good but sometimes have to switch to nvidia beacouse of display port
<robert___> i have restricted drivers from nvidia installed..but i think that is problem w ACPI
<valorie> tompser:
<valorie> oops, for the return: I've been using linux on desktop for well over 10 years
<robert___> i cant suspend system or hibernate beacause its not possible to return
<valorie> I can't imagine using android instead
<valorie> it SUCKS
<valorie> I've heard that the newest windows is sort of good
<valorie> looks really bad to ME
<Addle> hehe I like Android, but not on a desktop or laptop.
<valorie> it's crap on my phone, but I need a new phone
<valorie> so I'll withhold judgement
<tompser> I totally agree with that and I'm a desktop user of linux, but I'm interested in it so I'm also thinking about the widespread use, when it might be picked up by those people who doesn't really use a computer with passion, and when it might get picked up for use by corporations in everyday business use and things like that
<tompser> maybe it only needs oem support and get bundled with new computers, or do you think that the os itself has some maturing to do before it might be able?
<valorie> when the companies like canonical get more contracts for linux-on-desktop for new computers
<valorie> no, you've pegged it
<Addle> Pre-installed would be good, yes. And as long as the drivers are all there and good for your hardware, it usually works fine anyways.
<valorie> people who have struggled through installing Windows think that's how it's gotta be
<valorie> they never want to do that again
<valorie> therefore, most will not wipe Windows and put on a linux
<valorie> once they learn how easy it is, that can change
<valorie> most people don't want to learn that, and why should they?
<valorie> should just help people get their work and entertainment done
<valorie> like a toaster making toast
<valorie> sure, you have to clean out crumbs occasionally, but otherwise it should Just Work
<SkapiN> hi everybody. I have some trouble with my LCD 12" monitor. Works well with windows, but ugly color/shade/refrehing with linux. i950 intel driver, 1240*7xx resolt, 60hz. I changed the depth color but nothing better. No specific output on xorg log.... I dont know which way to take ... Alp...Plaz
<SkapiN> 915 soz*
<msx> hello all, what's the user passwd in the Live session?
<wxl> ubuntu if i remember correctly msx
<Unit193> Username should be 'kubuntu', password should actually be blank.
<msx> wxl: hey, thanks, already figured it out, it's just blank
 * wxl shrugs
<msx> exactly
<msx> thanks folks!
<wxl> Unit193: you should make that a factoid
<[Relic]> so is there anyway to get ksysguard to see the sensors list in 13.10?
<[Relic]> I see, nice how it is hidden without any icon or arrow showing something there
#kubuntu 2013-11-02
<Strav> Question: Since a few weeks now, It seems I have to reset pulseaudio for it to recognize my usb headset when it's plugged in and Yet, it's detected by alsa's aplay -l. Is there any way I can fix this for pulseaudio to automatically add the usb headset? (resetting pulse cause kde's phonon to display pulseaudio as the only available "device" so the defined device preferrences do not apply anymore (I have to manually switch which is the
<Strav> default output device with pavuconrol)
<cico> ciao
<max_> What folder to save you want to backup all you documents and programm configuration without plasma configuration itself ?
<Erthe> Good morning.
<Erthe> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04.3 LTS and KDE 4.11.2; for some reason kdesudo no longer prompts me for a password when performing actions like mounting volumes in Dolphin or when trying to install packages through apper.
<Erthe> How do I enable this?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<AceKing> Has anyone else been having problems with Software Center crashes in 13.10 64 bit?
<BluesKaj> AceKing. it's still a bit unstable , no crashes here , but slow and clunky
<BluesKaj> I avoid it , use muon
<BluesKaj> if i need to find plg info
<BluesKaj> pkg
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, thank you
<AceKing> Another question I had... Yesterday, I was having a problem installing Wine. I found this website, (http://www.itworld.com/software/371219/install-wine-171-ubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander) and followed the instructions. After I finished, I was a little concerned about the first ppa that they had me add. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:joe-yasi/yasi  After I ran update/upgrade in Konsole, I noticed this file changed libsdl-image1.2. I deleted
<AceKing>  the ppa, but I'm concerned about the file it changed. Any thoughts?
<FloodBotK1> AceKing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AceKing> oops
<BluesKaj> AceKing. odd , that lib seems necessary for Simple Direct-Media Layer , but you can reinstall it
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, I'll do that. That is odd that they want people to install that ppa. I should have known better
<BluesKaj> wine should install without problems right from the repos , do you recall the error . AceKing ?
<Gallus> Hi, some1 else is having trouble comfiguring hsp/hfp bluetooth?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Actually, I couldn't find it for some reason. I found Play On Linux, and Wine tricks, and wasn't sure if it installed Wine along with it.
<BluesKaj> just type wine in muon
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I did, but it wasn't coming up for some reason.
<BluesKaj> play on linux is wine in noob clothing
<BluesKaj> AceKing. make sure you have all your "universe" repos enabled in the sources list , then update and upgrade , then install wine
<Gallus> mine is showing wine, playonlinux and wine1.4
<BluesKaj> Gallus. that seems right
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I just needed Wine to run TeamViewer. Usually, when I download the TeamViewer deb file, it automatically installs Wine. But I downloaded the 64 bit deb, and was getting a dependency error. So I figured If I installed Wine first it would work. It turned out that I had to install the 32 bit version for some reason
<Gallus> yep. mine is installed without problems.
<Gallus> i think default wine installs 32bits modules
<AceKing> Gallus: I usually have no problems installing TeamViewer 64bit, which automatically installs Wine.
<AceKing> Everything is installed now, so I am happy
<Gallus> mine is installed right, but is 32bits for sure
<AceKing> Thanks for the help. Time to get my butt in gear and head out. You guys have a great day!
<BluesKaj> same to you AceKing
<Gallus> so, anyone but me have trouble with hfp/hsp
<BluesKaj> Gallus. I never use hfp/hsp
<Gallus> i have a headset bluetooth, he works with a2dp but not work with hfp/hsp
<jsseabold> Is it enough to put a powersaving script in /etc/pm/power.d/00-powersave or do I need to tell power mgmt to execute it as well?
<BluesKaj> Gallus. is your headphone bluetooth 2.0 /
<Gallus> yes
<Gallus> is bluetooth  v. 2.1
<BluesKaj> Gallus. what's hfp ?
<Gallus> hands free protocol
<Gallus> we have several protocols fpr bluetooth
<Gallus> basicaly a2dp is for soud/music
<Gallus> hfp and hsp are for recording voice
<Gallus> i tried same headset on windows machine. It works on A2dp when just listening, and when i need voice redording it switches for hfp/hsp protocol
<Gallus> in linux it dont change automaticaly, but you can change manualy
<Gallus> but my problem is sound is ok while i am in a2dp protocol, but when i switch to hfp/hsp, headset dont work
<Gallus> dont record and dont enable sound
<BluesKaj> well, I have no knowledge about hsp ...my wireless headphones are connected to an audio receiver since all the audio sources connect to it
<Gallus> Thanks BluesKaj anyway
<kaddi> heya, anyone know what's wrong with software updates in saucy? It was supposed to update 4 packages and download a total of 2MB nad it's been at it for 5h now
<kaddi> everything is greyed out, only the blue bar for "loading software list" is running back and forth
<kaddi> i've tried to kill it, but it won't die
<kaddi> there's also no lock on the lists no more, I've done an sudo apt-get update & upgrade in the command line and they said everything was up to date. So I guess it did the updates, just not sure what it is it is doing now
<BluesKaj> kaddi. try the terminal
<kaddi> what do I do in the terminal?
<kaddi> what's the apps name?
<kaddi> killall muon-updater?
<BluesKaj> stop muon , update and upgrade thru the terminal with apt-get
<BluesKaj> m,ake sure you have all your repos enabled
<kaddi> i did the update and upgrade before, it said i was up to date (which is why I concluded that muon must have updated whatever there was to update
<kaddi> but killall muon-updater closed the window
<kaddi> so that's all i needed :)
<BluesKaj> kaddi. no matter if the repos are commented out in the sources.list and muon then apt can't reach them
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> I finished to backup / restore my data from old disk to new one.
<PasNox> now i want to redownload and reinstall all currently isntalled packages to be sure no files are corrupted.
<PasNox> any hint of the apt-get / dpkg command to use please?
<kaddi> there's nothing commented out in my sources.list
<BluesKaj> check muon too
<kaddi> unless muon uses a different repository than apt-get?
<BluesKaj> nope , but sometimes muon doesn't pickup changes in the sourc es.list even after updating and vice versa
<kaddi> how do i check in muon-updater? I've tried to click on stuff, but it just doesn't do anything
<kaddi> configure muon-update sohuld open a popup i guess?
<BluesKaj> don't use the updater , open muon and choose settings /configure software sources
<BluesKaj> kaddi.^
<kaddi> ok, it came up.. just seems slow. I don't see an option to configure where it
<kaddi> ah
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> looks to be in order too.. anything but the cd rom is checked
<BluesKaj> there's a bug updating muon from apt-get , but once you have the same sources setup in both the sources.list and muon then updates/upgrades run smoothly
<BluesKaj> i prefer the cli/terminal for updating/upgrading , then if there's a problem it will show up in the text
<BluesKaj> especially when OS is new like 13.10
<kaddi> ah, ok
<kaddi> yeah, i did change the lists to include the canonical-partners last week.. it's possible this was the first time muon ran after this
<kaddi> but it looked good when I got to the settings
<kaddi> i usually use the cli as well, but there was a popup so I figured "why not click it" :p
<BluesKaj> I turn the notifier off because I update every day , since I'm usually running a dev kubuntu version , but i think it's good practice anyway
<BluesKaj> muon update notifier that is
<kaddi> yeah :)
<PasNox> I'm looking for a way to reisntall corrupted packages on my system. how can i force reisntall of all installed package on the systeme ? ( it's not a fresh install, and so get selection / set selection is not what i want )
<BluesKaj> PasNox. so you need to purge the the corrupt packages and their config files , the other packages really don't need to be reinstalled
<PasNox> BluesKaj: problems is i don't know which one are corrupted :/
<PasNox> i got a few sectors broken during the backup
<BluesKaj> how were they corrupted ?
<BluesKaj> ok
<PasNox> the source broken hard disk was having corrupted sectors
<PasNox> and so the final backup as partial corrupted files
<BluesKaj> PasNox. reinstall kubuntu to / if you have a separate /home partition, if not then backup your data and do a clean install
<PasNox> there is a lot of custom conf files i don't want to rewrite in /etc and my databases to be checked
<PasNox> is it possible to know the list files being palced in bad sectors ?
<PasNox> so i oculd eventually reduce the things for reisntall
<BluesKaj> identifying data loss in broken sectors is beyond my expertise , but I'm sure if you asked in #ubuntu you might get an answer...the population here is pretty small to expect a quick answer here
<PasNox> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<PasNox> if i recall, they ban me ;)
<PasNox> a whole ago :d
<BluesKaj> if I recall you objected to too many suggestions and you got classified as unco-operative
<PasNox> BluesKaj: dunnow ;), the only thing i recall is an op being speaking to me very bad, and was not accepting i do same with him. so he bann me ;)
<PasNox> easy way of stupid people ;)
<BluesKaj>  no point in discussing it , you could try #kde
<PasNox> ok
<NTFS83> !ops | ljl spammer
<ubottu> ljl spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<fatih> hi, i'm using kubuntu 13.10 and i activated compiz but my kde windows look so ugly. how can i change my windows decorations?
<BluesKaj> fatih. no need for compiz on kubuntu , kwin provides most desktop effects , unless you have special requirements
<zero_coder> hello , my os getting unresponsive at times
<fatih> BluesKaj: i changed some things about kwin. i clicked use compiz windows decorator against kwin and i cant remember how i changed it.
<fatih> BluesKaj: how can i access kwin properties to use nice looking windows decorations?
<BluesKaj> fatih. kmenu>computer>system settings>workspace appearance., then look in application appearance for style, icons, fonts etc
<BluesKaj> fatih. personally I would uninstall compiz
<fatih> BluesKaj : thank you very much. i made it.
<BluesKaj> fatih. good :)
<fatih> BluesKaj: if i uninstall compiz can i still use windows effects?
<BluesKaj> yes, kwin has it's own compositor
<BluesKaj> then check out desktop effects/all effects tab  in system settings , fatih
<fatih> BluesKaj: thanks it's time to search how to uninstall it. thank you again. have a nice day/night. :)
<BluesKaj> fatih. look in kmenu>apps>system>muon package manager and type compiz in the search then uninstall it
<fatih> BluesKaj: thanks. i'll.
<fatih> BluesKaj: thanks again. have a nice day.
<BluesKaj> fatih. same to you :)
<ramonnieto> hola!
<lordievader> Hey ramonnieto
<ramonnieto> Spanish?
<lordievader> !spanish | ramonnieto
<ubottu> ramonnieto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Linusnewb> hi all
<Linusnewb> a few question :)
<lordievader> Hey Linusnewb
<ramonnieto> Gracias
<lordievader> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ramonnieto> ubottu ¿hay canales Kubuntu en español?
<ubottu> ramonnieto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linusnewb> i have kubuntu + ubuntu sources + some other saurces implented,... so now my networkmanager not use resolv.conf and dhcp3
<draikx> I just installed 13.10 onto my new laptop (Acer Aspire V3-571), and I don't have a working mouse or eth0/wlan0. It all worked when I was using the LiveCD. I've done 2 re-installs now, and still having the same issue. How do I resolve this?
<draikx> ramonnieto, #kubuntu-es
<ramonnieto> Muchas gracias draikx
<Linusnewb> I'm not be able to change my dns so I have manipulated dhcp.conf in /etc/dhcp it seems work but not by every restart
<ramonnieto> Soy  usuario novato, pero un entusiasta en linux, tengo un blog para aprender, por si desean aportar orientación o información www.lindux.net
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Dns is set by /etc/resolv.conf which is generated by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<ramonnieto> #kubuntu-es: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited  ??
<Linusnewb> I have set me as root and delete resolv .conf in /etc and /run folders
<Linusnewb> and also scripts with resolv.conf
<Linusnewb> but I can still connect without them
<lordievader> Linusnewb: You don't want to delete them! You want to edit them.
<Addle> ramonnieto: I tried and got redirected to #Ubuntu-es. Try joining that directly.
<Linusnewb> is a wonderful life without them but to edit by every restart dhcp.conf is not a funny job
<ramonnieto> addle ?
<tdn> Hi. I have just installed Kubuntu 13.10 on a new Dell E6430 laptop with nvidia NVS 5200M graphics. I have tried installing the proprietary drivers using additional drivers program (jockey). However, it does keeps being "Not in use". How do I utilize my Nvidia graphics card in Ubuntu?
<tdn> s/Ubuntu/Kubuntu/
<Addle> ramonnieto: He intentado unir # kubuntu-es, pero he redirigido a # ubuntu-es. Intenta unir eso directamente.
<kedric> hello
<Linusnewb> now question is there a way to fix dhcp.conf with manuel dns settings without loss by every restart?
<Linusnewb> cause it seems kde networkmanager use this script but it's regenerated hisself by every restart,...
<Addle> Linusnewb: You could edit the connection, go into the IPv6 tab and select the method "Automatic (DHCP) Addresses only". Then enter the DNS server IP address.
<Addle> Linusnewb: Well, it's just Automatic (only addresses), now, but close enough. :)
<Linusnewb> Addle I am using IP4 but it;s reset after reboot so I make script manipulating
<Linusnewb> resolv.conf made me angry and I delete everything with them and linked in dhcclient
<Addle> Linusnewb: I mean do this in the network manager applet. Click on it, select your connection, and click on the wrench. Then click on the "Edit Connection" button and go to the IPv4 tab.
<Linusnewb> so dhclient doesn't work as default but the script still works
<Addle> Linusnewb: If you're using Network Manager and you try and fight it rather than use it, you will lose. lol
<Linusnewb> it's not working but the only thing what work is dhcp.conf but by every restart I lost my configuration file
<Addle> Linusnewb: Ooops, I typed "go into the IPv6" tab, and I meant IPv4.
<Addle> Linusnewb: Exactly, Network Manager is responsible for managing that stuff, and will overwrite it. You have to go through the plasmoid.
<Linusnewb> wich script and wich daemon use the networkmanager IPv4 dhclp3 is doesn't exist in my system :D
<draikx> I've re-installed Kubuntu 13.10 on my laptop (Acer Aspire V3-571) a few times now, and I cannot get the mouse, ethernet, wifi, or USB to work. Everything worked in the LiveCD, though.
<draikx> Is this a known issue with 13.10, and is there a solution? I've not found anything online to reference this issue.
<Addle> Linusnewb: Assuming you haven't messed it up, Network Manager should be there by default. The dhcp client should come from the package 'isc-dhcp-client".
<Addle> Linusnewb: Configure it from the applet. Don't mess with config files.
<Addle> Linusnewb: The daemon is "NetworkManager", FYI, but all you really need to know is configure it properly in the "Edit Connections" from the applet in your system tray. If it doesn't show, right click on the little arrow on the system tray and go into "System Tray Settings" and unlock the widgets, then make sure there's a check mark next to the "Network Management" entry.
<basse> hi.. i am having trouble with my tablet. when connected the notifier in kde doesnt say anything.. and i see this in logs: Nov  2 21:45:17 kone mtp-probe: bus: 2, device: 9 was not an MTP device
<basse> however, i can do "mtp-detect" by hand and the device is found. so what is this mtp-probe?
<basse> running 13.10
<kaddi> how do I check what packages were updated during the last upgrade? Is that even possible
<Addle> kaddi: Look in /var/log/apt/history.log
<kaddi> hmm, that only contains the ones I istalled manually recently. Not the updated ones
<kaddi> ah no
<kaddi> sorry.. client was hanging
<Addle> kaddi: np :)
<kaddi> my battery charger/acpi applet seems broken and I recall it was working fine yesterday
<kaddi> looking at the stuff that was updated today, it's mostly grub and glib-networking related.
<draikx> Does anyone know why something would work seamless on the LiveCD, but then not work at all through an actual install?
<kaddi> not sure if those could affect the issue?
<Addle> kaddi: Hm, don't see why those would.
<Addle> kaddi: How is it broken?
<kaddi> Addle: it doesn't realise when I unplug the power supply and claims that it's 100% charge even after 2-3h of usage
<Addle> draikx: Well, theoretically, the DVD has everything it might need on it, whereas the install itself should try and only install what it knows it needs. Strange that so much doesn't work.
<kaddi>  i've gotten to the point where I know that upower  -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT1 shows 100% recharged, but cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT1/charge_now  shows 2736000 (when full charge is 7200000)
<kaddi> so I'm guessing something isn't read correctly somewhere... :p but where?
<Addle> kaddi: That is a very good question. :)
<kaddi> funnily enough, the led for "power supply plugged in" seems to be working just fine ;p
<draikx> Addle, that makes sense. Not sure why it isn't being passed along, though.
<Addle> draikx: Indeed! In particular, the mouse and USB stuff... Not sure how that wouldn't work out of the box.
<draikx> I only have lo in /etc/network/interfaces
<Addle> draikx: Yeah, same here, so that's normal.
<draikx> Ah, OK.
<Addle> draikx: Is your mouse USB? Try lsusb and see if it shows up in there.
<Addle> draikx: For example, I get one line in there that says: Bus 008 Device 004: ID 046d:c01e Logitech, Inc. MX518 Optical Mouse
<draikx> Addle, no, it's the laptop mouse.
<draikx> trackpad
<draikx> I'm going to see if I can install 13.04, then upgrade to 13.10
<Addle> draikx: Oh, the track pad. Wonder if it shows up in lshw.
<draikx> Addle, I just formatted the drive for 13.04. Sorry. I did lshw earlier, but I was only looking for the ethernet and wifi card.
<Addle> draikx: Ok, well, shouldn't be necessary to do that, but I guess we'll see if that works. Good luck! :)
<draikx> Addle, thank you. I'm hoping this works out, too.
<draikx> So far, 13.04 works as intended. Time to upgrade.
<draikx> That seems to work. 13.04->13.10 worked. Still don't know why 13.10 install wouldn't work.
<apachelogger> draikx: UEFI/secureboot/windows8 computer?
<draikx> apachelogger, yes.
<Addle> draikx: Indeed! But glad you got it working.
<draikx> I disabled UEFI, though. I went back to "Legacy BIOS"
<apachelogger> ah, ok
<apachelogger> UEFI installation only works if you activate updates in the installer
<draikx> apachelogger, I did. 3rd party and install updates both checked.
 * apachelogger meant to write a note about that
<apachelogger> peculiar
<Addle> apachelogger: His problem was that his mouse (trackpad), network interfaces, USB, didn't seem to work.
<draikx> Acer Aspire V3-571-9401, if interested.
<apachelogger> very strange that it would work on an upgrade
<draikx> I don't get it, either. vOv
<Addle> Yep, it's a puzzler. :)
<draikx> But now I'm happy that I have a working laptop with Kubuntu 13.10
<draikx> And it appears that I'm running at 1/2 my installed RAM (4GB instead of 8GB)
<apachelogger> draikx: says who?
<draikx> free -m
<apachelogger> draikx: running 32bit maybe/
<apachelogger> ?
<draikx> 64-bit
<apachelogger> says who? :P
<draikx> One sec. Getting things setup.
<draikx> I'll get on IRC from there in a bit
<draikx> uname -a
<apachelogger> all very curious
<Addle> apachelogger: Yeah, I'd love to know what the source of the problem was. Hard to get it fixed this way.
<draik> apachelogger: I'm on my laptop now
<draik> Linux V3571 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<draik>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<draik> Mem:          3773       1190       2583          0         47        622
<draik> -/+ buffers/cache:        519       3253
<draik> Swap:        15257          0      15257
<draik> Sorry, I didn't mean to spam. That's all I got now.
<Addle> draikx: That's odd!
<Addle> draikx: Guessing that other 4GB RAM doesn't show up with sudo lshw?
<draik> Let me check
<Addle> It's no longer Oct. 31st, so it shouldn't be haunted.
<draikx> hahaha
<draik> Only reading 1
<Addle> Wondering if the RAM is seated properly, hardware wise.
<draikx> I can check on that momentarily. Got a few downloads going real quick.
<draikx> I'll even swap them (bank 0/1)
<Addle> Of all the things, finding your RAM and using it when running a 64 bit OS is one of those "should just work" sort of things.
<draikx> Laptop inspected by: Law, Murphy
<Addle> lol
<MeanderingCode> anyone know a command or script to reload touchpad config? (it "resets" until restarting kde when i run a 'rmmod psmouse && modprobe psmouse' )
<dolo_away> MeanderingCode would a bash script added to startup take care of that?
<MeanderingCode> dolo_away: startup is fine, my config is loaded.  what happens is that dropping/reloading the psmouse module "resets" the active config to default
<MeanderingCode> and i don't want to have to log out and back in to get my config
<dolo_away> ahh ok
<dolo_away> I don't know much about that unfortunately
<draik> This is my MEMORY output from lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6349521/
<draik> Going to power down so I can check the memory (physically)
<Addle> MeanderingCode: Not sure at all, but as a long shot, and the only thing I can come up with, maybe toggling the TouchpadOff setting with synclient would cause it to reload?
<Addle> MeanderingCode: I'm more worried about the need to do that in the first place, though. I guess it stops working and you need to reload the module?
<Addle> draikx: You have 4 banks. Maybe one of the chips is in the wrong slot?
<Addle> draikx: Going to guess that if one is in bank 2, the other should be in bank 0.
<MeanderingCode> Addle: yeah, touchpad occasionally gets stuck in only passing s'th that's read as scrolling (i can drag my finger up/down on the touchpad and scroll)
<MeanderingCode> come to think of it, i think it gets stuck thinking there's two fingers
<MeanderingCode> b/c i think tapping executes a right click
<MeanderingCode> which is the other two finger associated setting
<MeanderingCode> (two finger motion and two finger tapping)
<Addle> draikx: My motherboard manual for my desktop mentioned something about that, and I think there were two sets of differently colored DIMM slots.
<MeanderingCode> and i don't like it, either, but quickest solutions are gold for me, b/c my life has moved on from that time when i adopted linux and could spend >8hrs a week just fiddling with things ;)
<Addle> MeanderingCode: Wonder if turning off the two finger thing would resolve the issue. Keeping in mind I'm far from a trackpad expert. :)
<draikx> AHA!
<draikx> It wasn't seated right. Sticker got in the way.
<Addle> draikx: Nice! Glad it works, now.
<MeanderingCode> Addle: hmm.  i'll give it a shot next time
<draik>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<draik> Mem:          7805        798       7007          0         75        288
<draik> Swap:        15257          0      15257
<MeanderingCode> hard to reproduce, so it's a waiting game :)
<draik> 8GB of RAM now :)
<MeanderingCode> (still open to solutions, though, if others have thoughts)
<Addle> MeanderingCode: hehe Hope you get it sorted out. :)
<Addle> Dangit, it's getting cold in here. Quick, someone offer me a job in Hawaii! XD
<Addle> Eh, worth a shot. lol
<apachelogger> draik: congratz
<draik> Thanks
<draikx> Everything seems to be working. Even got my Android phone paired with my laptop :)
<Addle> draikx: KDE Connect has been a fun toy to play with. I got a text yesterday and it popped up in my system tray notifications. Niiiice...
<draikx> Addle, THANK YOU! I was just going to look for something like that.
<Addle> draikx: Still needs a lot of work, and it would work better if I was on Android 4.1 or better (4.0.x right now). But very promising.
<draikx> I'm on Android 4.3, so I shouldn't have a problem (then again, look at this laptop, haha).
<Addle> draikx: Keep in mind the version in the repos is old enough that the android one from the play store will complain. It was better once I built it myself.
<Addle> draikx: As I recall, I got some instructions from: http://larsemil.se/small-howto-on-kde-connect-and-ubuntu/
<draikx> Checking it out...
<MangaKaDenza> BLARGH
<MangaKaDenza> I still cannot find the source for kubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<MangaKaDenza> am I missing something
<valorie> there are source repositories for *every part*
<valorie> you just have to enable them
<valorie> once you do that, and update, you will have ALL the sources
<valorie> of course it takes up room
<ferlete> hello
<draikx> Addle, it doesn't have bluetooth support. I found Android Desktop Notifier (for the laptop) and Remote Notifier (for my phone), and that is working.
<Addle> draikx: Yeah, it uses Wifi. Don't know about Bluetooth. My desktop doesn't have it and my laptop is ancient. :)
#kubuntu 2013-11-03
<xcalibur> hi, can anyone help me on the following issue? For all applications im missing the top menu (file.... settings.... etc....)
<DroBuddy> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 Precise and am having a problem with Quassel being able to access IRC. It states that I have an open proxy listening on port :8080 (which is a SSH tunnel to a local VM and it doesn't have access from any other machine on the LAN). The router is an old WRT45G, with no port forwarding or port triggering, so I'm stumped on why irc.freenode.net wont allow me access.
<DroBuddy> Currently, I'm connected to an EC2 instance and running irssi just to get on IRC. :(
<DroBuddy> #quassel redirected me to #freenode, but they didn't have any insight. So, I figure this is the next most logical channel to ask.
<DroBuddy> Oh, and the ssh tunnel isn't even up at the moment, as I have the vm in a down state. For what it's worth... So, nothing is actually using :8080 right now
<DroBuddy> The exact message is "You are banned from this server- Your host is an open proxy (HTTP CONNECT (8080))"
<xcalibur> Can anyone tell me how i get my menus back of every application? (the top menu containing "file", "et cetra")
<draikx> Have you verified that it isn't in fact listening?
<draikx> telnet localhost 8080
<MangaKaDenza> xcalibur, wait. ... like windows menu
<MangaKaDenza> or global menu thing
<MangaKaDenza> aka macstyle menubar
<DroBuddy> xcalibur: It should be System Settings -> Application Appearance. You can change it in there.
<xcalibur> the global menu thing
<MangaKaDenza> oh...
<xcalibur> both
<MangaKaDenza> that isn't in KDE
<MangaKaDenza> i think
<MangaKaDenza> the global one
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xcalibur> the one, where you can close you r application with\
<MangaKaDenza> ooooohhhh
<MangaKaDenza> that one
<xcalibur> or change preferences, etc
<xcalibur> alt tab is also not working anymore
<DroBuddy> draikx: I'll attempt to connect to it now just to be certain.
<xcalibur> i believe its called unity in gnome
<xcalibur> im running kubuntu 13.04 by the way
<draikx> DroBuddy, it could be a long shot, but just something I'd check first to make sure that I don't have it listening still, though it should have been killed off.
<DroBuddy> xcalibur: You should be able to reset it by going to System Settings -> Application Appearances. The options to change the settings are in there.
<xcalibur> if i open a new window, it opens over the old one, and i cant focus back the first (as i have this problem right now)
<DroBuddy> draikx: Yeah, I even did a reboot to be sure. I'm attempting to use nbtscan against the local IP and it's saying nothing is listening... Which that doesnt seem to be true. Networking is not my strongest point, but I have two active ssh connections open which should be shown... Or, so I'd imagine at least lol
<DroBuddy> xcalibur Alt+f2 and type terminal. In the terminal run sudo systemsettings
<draikx> DroBuddy, netstat -plant | grep LISTEN
<DroBuddy> draikx: http://pastebin.com/bh07GNy9
<DroBuddy> Nothing for port 8080...
<DroBuddy> I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary either... Chrome is the biggest culprit for listening, but they are all expected services.
<draikx> DroBuddy, weird. Maybe try to reconnect again, and see if it lets you in? I'd also suggest hitting port 8080 yourself; telnet localhost 8080. If you get a response, which you shouldn't, then you might be able to isolate the issue.
<DroBuddy> As expected, telnet localhost 8080 connection refused. I'll retry with Quassel now.
<DroBuddy> Hrm, I just realized that BTSync normally uses :8080, and it's not running. I wonder if that may be the underlying issue some how.
<xcalibur_> back again, sorry
<DroBuddy> I'm going to dig through ps -A real quick and | grepping for BT didnt show anything. Maybe it's got some other ps running behind the scenes. Oh, and I'll check netscan -plant | ESTABLISHED to be safe.
<xcalibur_> got disconnected, so here is my question once more,, For all my programs i lost the top menu (containing stuff like the file menu, edit, et cetra)
<draikx> DroBuddy, best of luck. I hope you get it resolved.
<DroBuddy> Yeah, nestat -plant | grep ESTABLISHED just shows the expected services. I'm going to kill -9 teamviewer and see if that may be binding to it somehow... Or, so I hope. lol
<DroBuddy> draikx: And, thank you btw.
<DroBuddy> Damn, well that was to no avail. I'm going to reboot again and not open any connections and attempt to connect to IRC. For the life of me, I can't think of what else may be the cause. Damn.
<DroBuddy> Thanks agian.
<draikx> Even longer shot... iptables -nvL
<draikx> No port forwarding locally?
<draikx> Maybe on your router?
<draikx> If your router is set to port forward, even if you're not listening for it, could return a "listening".
<draikx> Maybe telnet to your IP (not 192....)
<DroBuddy> Well, nothing seems to be using :8080 at all. Even after a fresh reboot sudo netstat -plant shows nothing bound to it.
<DroBuddy> I'm quite perplexed, to say the least.
<DroBuddy> I guess when I want to use IRC, I'll just ssh to my EC2 instance for now on... And sob softly while I'm at it. lol
<draikx> That's a work-around, not a solution.
<DroBuddy> Yup, unfortunately. And, as a sysadmin, I hardly like it. ;)
<DroBuddy> Oddly enough, my Ubuntu 12.04 at work doesn't have this issue. Too bad I'm not legally allowed to connec this PC to their network and test to see if that resolves my issue...
<DroBuddy> I think it has to be something higher up the stack; maybe something with the upstream provider... I dunno.
<DroBuddy> Well, technically, I guess that would be lower down the stack, but you know what I mean :D
<draikx> Haha, yes. :D
<DroBuddy> I even went so far as to edit my iptables and block :8080 on this host and that didn't do it, so it can't be local to this Kubuntu installation. Maybe I'll try my Raspberry Pi and see if that works... Worth a shot, I guess.
<draikx> I don't think it has to do with your local machine.
<draikx> Something is reporting 8080 as open.
<DroBuddy> But, I'll save that for another day... I just needed to be able to join #cakephp, so I'm going there now. Thanks for the help draikx.
<draikx> I'd start looking at the router and work from there.
<DroBuddy> Yeah, I have a very ****ty Wireless ISP and they have all kinds of holes... They probably have squid running and that's most likely the cause, or that's what I'm guessing.
<draikx> Ah.
<DroBuddy> hell, they use an at home router to manage their wireless... So, yeah, talk about shit-tastic.
<draikx> DroBuddy, sorry I couldn't help you resolve it, though.
<DroBuddy> One day, they actually plugged the WAN connection into a LAN port and gave me full access to the router on accident. I couldn't help but probe it then... Too bad I didn't save the logs. ;)
<DroBuddy> PS... That's a secret, lmao. I had to call them and tell them to check their cables and that's how it got resolved.
<DroBuddy> The beauty of living in the middle of nowhere. :(
<DroBuddy> Alright, I'm off. Thanks again for the time and insight. As always, it's truly appreciated.
<xcalibur_> hi guys, I'm using Kubuntu 13.04 and followed this post: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=174854. Now i'm stuck with a Kubuntu which is not working anymore. My top menu is gone (the one, where you select file..... exit for example)
<xcalibur_> can anyone help me solving this problem?
<DroBuddy> xcalibur: Did you start with KDE/Kwin or were you trying to install it on top of Ubuntu
<DroBuddy> ?
<DroBuddy> Or, is this after doing a dist-upgrade?
<xcalibur_> i install kubuntu-desktop
<Addle> DroBuddy: If you PM me your external IP (say from http://www.whatsmyip.org/) I can see if I can telnet to port 8080 on it.
<xcalibur_> which worked
<xcalibur_> until i follewed the blog post on xbmc
<xcalibur_> als alt-tab is not functioning anymore
<xcalibur_> als = also
<DroBuddy> xcalibur: I'd backup your files and just do a fresh install honestly. Just make sure to back up your hidden directories that may have .ssh files, etc.
<xcalibur_> haha, thats a good one :)
<xcalibur_> i already expected something like that ;)
<Addle> xcalibur_: Doubt that's the issue, but try and hit Ctrl+M to make sure that's not it.
<xcalibur_> is it possible the kernel upgrade has something to do with it?
<draikx> Addle, I was going to suggest that, but probably best if DroBuddy just telnet to port 8080 using their IP instead of localhost (previously suggested)
<DroBuddy> It sounds like something went wrong, and when I tried to migrate from Xubuntu to Kubuntu and install Kwin, it was a nightmare of a mess. It was much easier to just reinstall from scratch... Just my tw cents.
<DroBuddy> two*
<Addle> xcalibur_: Otherwise, maybe just zapping your ~/.kde directory will work. I'd move it and see if that works again. e.g. mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<Addle> xcalibur_: Then restart KDE.
<xcalibur_> Addle, if i hit ctrl + M it says i need to provide a nickname (as I have the login screen for freenode opened)
<xcalibur_> ok, ill try that
<Addle> xcalibur_: Oh, probably want to do that without any dialog boxes open.
<Addle> xcalibur_: You want the keystroke going to the main window.
<xcalibur_> the problem is, i cant do anything with opened screens
<xcalibur_> i can open one...
<xcalibur_> and then that screen is the only one whcih is focused
<DroBuddy> lol, telnet to the external IP and port 8080 does respond... Go figure.
<draikx> xcalibur_, I ditto DroBuddy on that. You can backup your packages (dpkg --get-selections > MyPackages), do a re-install with Kubuntu, and then install all of those packages again (sudo apt-get dselect update && sudo dpkg --set-selections < MyPackages). But you'd have to keep in mind that you're going to install files that pertain to things you may not want. Just remove them from the list after export, or before import.
<draikx> DroBuddy, figured. You probably have a router saying that it's open, and forwarding to your machine.
<xcalibur_> ok, thanks guys
<xcalibur_> ill try that tommorow!
<Addle> xcalibur_: I'd do the move .kde files thing first, but if that doesn't work, yeah... maybe that reinstall option. :)
<Addle> xcalibur_: Good luck!
<xcalibur_> just did move the .kde files, unfortunatly no luck there !
<xcalibur_> thx
<DroBuddy> K, g'luck bud
<DroBuddy> Too bad it's illegal to pen test a router without prior-written approval. I know my router isn't listening on 8080, so it has to be my craptastic WISP (they have one static IP and all clients are NAT'd behind it).
<DroBuddy> Even better, they only have one backbone provider for the 10+ communities they service, and at least 7 wireless towers.
<DroBuddy> On a complete aside, don't move to central IL. lol
<Addle> lol That does sound like a terrible ISP.
<DroBuddy> Argh, it's days like today when I wish I could still 'burn one down'... Not the towers, that is. ;)
<DroBuddy> Alright, I'm going to get back to work. Have fun!
<Addle> Later! :)
<draikx> See you around, DroBuddy.
<draikx> (and gone)
<draikx> Addle, after all of my testing and configuration, it seems that I now have a solid laptop. Thanks again for your help earlier today.
<draikx> apachelogger, thanks to you, too.
<Addle> You're welcome! :)  Glad it's working nicely.
<draikx> Only issue I have now is the lacking control over the backlight.
<draikx> I can't control it manually.
<draikx> By default, it wouldn't dim
<draikx> I added "acpi_backlight=vendor" to the GRUB line in /etc/default/grub
<Addle> draikx: Yeah, I had the same issue with my friend's laptop. Screensaver and such wouldn't work until I added that line, and then it did, but no backlight.
<draikx> Now, it auto-dims when the energy saver settings kick in at different idle times.
<draikx> I can live with it this way
<draikx> AC = 100% -- battery = 30%
<Addle> Yep, it's a very small thing, really. And it'll probably end up working at some point in the future.
<Addle> His laptop is a fairly new Toshiba Satellite.
<draikx> I've never had luck with Dell or Toshiba systems.
<draikx> I bought a Lenovo laptop some months ago.
<draikx> Windows 7 laptop, things worked well.
<draikx> I put Kubuntu 13.04, and the battery life was down to 45 minutes, tops.
<Addle> Wow...
<draikx> Yeah
<draikx> Plugged it in, and could use it that way.
<draikx> 100% 99% 98% 97% 96% 95% 94% 13% 12%.... instant drain after 94%.
<SonikkuAmerica> draikx: Sounds like me with Cinnamon.
<draikx> I tried all I could to make that battery last.
<draikx> I put Windows 7 back on it, and now it just functions as my astrophotography and photography capture/edit laptop.
<Addle> draikx: powertop might be useful to find what's draining the battery so darn fast.
<Addle> draikx: Fellow amateur astronomer, huh? :)
<draikx> Addle, thank you for that info. I'll check it out now. This new laptop is showing great signs of battery usage, but when that day comes, I'll be ready for it.
<draikx> Addle, it would seem that way. I've got quite some cloudy skies and a lot of light pollution around here, but I go where I can and do what I can.
<Addle> draikx: Yep, I understand the cloud and light pollution thing, that's for sure.
<draikx> It's that time of the year, too. --> http://i.imgur.com/DLyz86I.png
<Addle> lol
<donavan01> hey what is the text editor for KDE called I just installed Kubuntu and im used to gnome
<draikx> KATE?
<draikx> KDE Advanced Text Editor?
<draikx> That's for GUI.
<littlegirl> donavan01: It's Kate, and it's in the Utilities section of the menu (instead of the office section).
<Addle> It is indeed kate.
<donavan01> thanks  ... I just needed to add a rep  to my source.list and had know idea what program I was looking for to edit with
<draikx> I prefer vim :)
<Addle> I prefer ed. ;)
<donavan01> vim confuses the crap out of me
<draikx> To each their own, of course.
<draikx> donavan01, I kept messing up with "i" every time, but I got used to it and now I'm much more efficient with my work.
<Addle> (ed being a very old line editor, for those who weren't around in the stone age with me ;) )
<draikx> Anyways, glad we can help you find what you need.
<draikx> Don't forget to sudo kate
<donavan01> yeah I have to say though this is my first build using KDE instead of gnome or that unity crap and I am loving it ... last time I used KDE was back in like 2000 or something it has come a long way
<Addle> It has! Obviously I love KDE or I wouldn't be here. :)
<draikx> I've been on KDE since 2006, at the start of LTS.
<draikx> Been on Kubuntu since June 1, 2006.
<donavan01> last time I used KDE was back when red hat 5 or so came out
<draikx> I mean been on it in terms of "official Linux distro that replaced my Windows choice"
<Addle> I took a break in the early 4.x days, but it's been awesome for quite a while, now.
<draikx> First thing I learned the hard way was the joy of partitioning /home away from /
<Addle> draikx: Wish I could do that on this laptop. But it has a whopping 80GB hard drive.
<donavan01> I have pretty much swore of microsoft machines and im loving the kubuntu build it took a while to break away but I am extremely happy with this version of Kubuntu
<Addle> donavan01: It's a good time for it, what with Steam and all.
<donavan01> plus windows 8 sucking so bad
<Addle> donavan01: Although getting X3: Albion Prelude didn't help my productivity at all. lol
<donavan01> I find any thing on a computer tends to kill my productivity unless im trying to waste time ... then im normally on it 100%
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Addle, draikx, donavan01
<ubottu> Addle, draikx, donavan01: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Addle> Apologies, SonikkuAmerica, you're quite right.
<SonikkuAmerica> :) We like to keep this channel open for support requests.
<donavan01> BTW what is the current LTS version called
<Addle> donavan01: Still 12.04, so precise pangolin.
<donavan01> ok good thanks
<donavan01> how can I find out what chipset my usb wifi takes ... its rosewill but I cant find much on the website about it
<Addle> donavan01: Might get some info from lsusb -v or lshw.
<Addle> donavan01: Or at worse, in dmesg.
<Addle> donavan01: Probably will need to sudo those commands in my first response.
<donavan01> yeah I figured as much ... pitty su doesnt really work any more without screwin stuff up ... I know its for security but typeing sudo over and over again and entering the password gets old after a while
<donavan01> sudo lsudb -v
<donavan01> whoops wrong window
<Addle> donavan01: Though not recommended, you can sudo -s
<donavan01> ok and that does what exactly ?
<Addle> donavan01: Goes without saying, careful what you type there. :)
<moondog> donavan01: you can also edit the sudoers file to not require a password when you sudo
<Addle> donavan01: man sudo and search for -s.
<donavan01> my linux skills and understanding of the back end of things is novice at best
<Addle> donavan01: Indeed, just remember to *always* use visudo.
<Addle> donavan01: That'll make sure you didn't mess it up. Because one mistake and you can lock yourself out.
<Addle> donavan01: Well, I should say you can still mess it up, but at least it'll do some basic sanity checks. :)
<Addle> donavan01: And I'm compelled to add that not requiring a password for sudo isn't generally recommended. hehe
<Addle> donavan01: sudo -s is far preferable.
<donavan01> ok read the man ... is it saying that if I run sudo -s that it will bascially make the shell act like I did su without actually doing su
<Addle> donavan01: Yeah, pretty much.
<donavan01> ahh well thats good enough
<donavan01> but its not actually dropping me to root right I will still be logged in as a user level account rather than root but I will just be able to pass commands without the sudo at the front all the time
<donavan01> or am i missunderstanding what it does
<Addle> donavan01: No, if you do sudo -s and run whoami, it will tell you you're 'root'.
<Addle> donavan01: You'll get the # prompt and all.
<donavan01> ok I have run into issues in the past when doing things that when I did them in root I would not have  access to them in my user account for instance installing a program
<donavan01> will I still have that issue
<Addle> donavan01: Yes, possibly. Though apt-get install and such will work.
<Addle> donavan01: And I really don't recommend running GUI programs that way.
<Addle> donavan01: You'd want to use kdesudo to run GUI programs.
<Addle> donavan01: With great root comes great responsibility. ;)
<donavan01> so kdesudo does what tells the system to use the credentials from the KDE session to run stuff but with the authority of the root
<donavan01> heheh
<donavan01> thanks for answering all these questions I have probably learned more in the past few minutes than I would have gotten from hours of reading
<Addle> donavan01: Sort of the opposite. It will keep your home dir from getting root owned config files created, and so on.
<Addle> donavan01: sudo -s will still end up with your HOME variable being /home/yourusername
<Addle> donavan01: kdesudo will make your home /root, so that doesn't happen. Otherwise, if some GUI app writes config or whatnot to the home directory, things may blow up later running as your regular user account.
<Addle> donavan01: And you're quite welcome :)
<donavan01> ok so if im trying to do something that would be system wide I would use kdesudo but if im just working in my user account the stick with sudo
<donavan01> correct
<donavan01> I know it over simplifies it
<Addle> donavan01: Well, mostly GUI apps need kdesudo. Anything that might write to your home might benefit.
<donavan01> ok I think I got it
<Addle> donavan01: I guess I'll mention that there's also sudo -i which will simulate an initial login (see man page).
<Addle> donavan01: So that'll set your HOME to /root, for example.
<Addle> donavan01: But for GUI apps, you'd want the graphical prompt for the password, anyways.
<Addle> donavan01: You could say that sudo -s is like a straight 'su' was, and sudo -i is like 'su -'.
<donavan01> cool thanks
<Addle> donavan01: np :)
<brli> the globalmenu patch is acting a bit werid on my side that it is not that smooth and sensitive to mouse click and hover
<sordidbass> good morning
<sordidbass> night?
<genii> Could be either, depending on where in the world people are connecting from ;) Early morning here ( 1:35AM )
<Addle> Yep, 1:35am here for the second time (daylight savings sucks).
<genii> Addle: Heh, same.
<draikx> Still waiting on mine.
<draikx> I'd want to say that I'm going to take advantage of the "gained" hour, but I'd be lying.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<atje> hi, i have a problem regarding unmet dependencies
<atje> can anyone help me? I'm running kubuntu 13.10 and want to reinstall kubuntu desktop (as all my application menu's are gone)
<atje> the issue i'm running into is described here (by someone else) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2167741&p=12757151#post12757151
<BluesKaj> atje. choose the last lib in the list to install first, since the others depend on it , libkwinglesutils1
<atje> blueskaj, thanks, but i'm going to reinstall kubuntu
<atje> it  seems i broke something big time, as i cant install anything anymoe
<BluesKaj> atje. well, that's your call
<atje> yes it is ;)
<atje> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> atje. did you try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<atje> that is exactly where my journy started ;)
<atje> after that i got a dependency issue regarding ubuntu-screen-manager (or something like that)
<BluesKaj> atje. ok
<FlyingFoX> is there a place to configure which programs get autostrated, when kde starts? There are some that I don't want to autostart any more.
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Autostart.
<FlyingFoX> ty, thats it
<BluesKaj> FlyingFoX. as lordievader advises ,  then the session management tab , list the apps you don't want to start in "applications to be excluded from sessions, if they're not listed in the service manager
<FlyingFoX> I found the one I wanted to stop starting automatically. Is there a way to put some of those autostart programs to different desktops?
<FlyingFoX> I like to have all my communication stuff in one virtual desktop, but currently they all get put into the first virtual desktop.
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: You could make a script that does some qdbus commands before launching the application.
<FlyingFoX> lordievader: Do you have some hints where I can look up documentation to all those qdbus methods? I am currently trying qdbus directly, but wihtout a search function I am probably really lost there.
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Never seen any documentation, for me it is trial and error with qdbus. Let me see if I can find it.
<FlyingFoX> hm ok, gonna go by trial and error as well then
<FlyingFoX> is there a way in qdbus to get a brief description of what a given method actually does?
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Not for as far as I know ;)
<FlyingFoX> :(
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Hmm with "qdbus org.kde.plasma-desktop /MainApplication local.PlasmaApp.toggleActivityManager" you get the manager, but now switching...
<FlyingFoX> lordievader: I don't want to move stuff  between activities, but only between virtual desktops.
<FlyingFoX> there is qdbus org.kde.plasma-desktop /MainApplication local.PlasmaApp.perVirtualDesktopViews, but I don't know what it actually does. it just returns falso for me.
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Ah, well that makes things easier. I found out how to switch between activities (well almost).
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin org.kde.KWin.setCurrentDesktop 1 <-- the 1 is the number of the desktop.
<FlyingFoX> lordievader: so I could set the current desktop before some programs and set it back again before the rest starts. I hoped there was a way to move an already existing program to another destop through the console.
<FlyingFoX> but thx for your help :)
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Well it is one way. I guess it is possible to simple move applications, but I wouldn't know how.
<PasNox> Hi, is kron still packaged in kubuntu ?
<PasNox> i can see the official page: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdeadmin/kcron/
<PasNox> but can't found / isntall it ?
<PasNox> ho it's kcron, and not kron xD
<PasNox> found!
<FlyingFoX> lordievader: If you are interested I found a way to switch windows to certain dekstops. It can be done with `wmctrl -r <part of window title> -t <desktop id>'.
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: Hmm wmctrl is not installed by default, but thanks :)
<lordievader> FlyingFoX: That is a nicer solution.
<BluesKaj> why not just use the pager plasmoid
<BluesKaj> to switch that is
<FlyingFoX> BluesKaj: not sure how I would do it with that, but I want to automatically organize some of my autostart windows into different desktops.
<BluesKaj> FlyingFoX. check system settings workspace behaviour, different widgets for each desktop ...not sure whether this is what you need but it it's worth a try
<tsimpson> you can use kwin window rules to do that usually
<tsimpson> http://userbase.kde.org/KWin_Rules_Examples/en#Pin_a_Window_to_a_Desktop_and_set_other_Attributes
<FlyingFoX> tsimpson: those window rules look really cool
<FlyingFoX> They are even better than my startup script :D. Now my windows always appear on the correct desktop even when I restart them later
<BluesKaj> too bad they can't make it bit simpler
<tsimpson> X11 is stupidly complex, so...
<FlyingFoX> I just set virtual desktop to 'remember' for every normal window. that seems like a really nice way to organize the windows without having to do very much
<FlyingFoX> just move my windows once where I want them and it will get remembered
<tsimpson> I suppose you could also use activities, as opposed to virtual desktops
<FlyingFoX> tsimpson: my problem with activities is that once I use them all the other windows of other activities are kind of gone until you switch again. That is a bit annoying as I switch rather often between stuff that may fit into activities
<tsimpson> FlyingFoX: how's that different from virtual desktops?
<FlyingFoX> tsimpson: to switch to my irc window it takes me 2 clicks at most, maybe only 1. can I do that with activities, when I am in another activity than my irc window?
<FlyingFoX> tsimpson: I haven't actually used activies yet. I had a look at them, but I kind of didn't get the value of them or how to make them work in a way that improves what I currently have.
<tsimpson> well it's one click to bring up the activity manager, another to switch, and then it depends if the window is raised and on top or not...
<tsimpson> but you can assign keyboard shortcuts to get to activities too
<tsimpson> the nice thing about activities is that you can suspend and resume them, so infrequently used activities don't take up resources when you suspend them
<PasNox> Hi, i'm trying to start a cron for my database once machine is power on.
<PasNox> problem is cron is started before mysql service.
<PasNox> what i can do for that please?
<tsimpson> PasNox: check if mysql is running first and sleep for a while otherwise?
<FlyingFoX> PasNox: do you only want to call your cron once after startup or periodically (like once every 10 minutes or so)?
<PasNox> FlyingFoX: only once. after startup
<PasNox> maybe i hsould put the script inside the kde session startup thing instead
<PasNox> tsimpson: hm i dislike this kind of hack :/
<FlyingFoX> PasNox: then a cron is probably the wrong thing to use. Maybe look into creating an init script
<FlyingFoX> I think you can specify in them to execute only after another service (mysql in your case) has been started.
<PasNox> FlyingFoX: i will just call the script into the kde session startup tasks
<PasNox> after all it's just what i want ;)
<PasNox> thnks for your support guyz!
<miseu> when trying to "do-release-upgrade", i'm getting: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. This can be caused by:* Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu* Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu* Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<miseu> i think i'm running a pre-release version, what should i do?
<BluesKaj> miseu. make sure you update/upgrade , before running release-upgrade , also disable any ppas you may have in muon and the sources.list
<BluesKaj> if it's a pre release vers ion then dist-upgrade should take care of bringing your OS up to date
<BluesKaj> miseu.^
<nafac> Anyone got working AppArmor profile for Kubuntu 12.04 rekonq?
<lordievader> markus__: What does "cat /etc/issue" return?
<markus__> lordievader: what?
<lordievader> markus__: Ah sorry that was for miseu, I see now he just left before I typed my message. Sorry.
<gassho> meow
<BluesKaj> gassho., have kubuntu question?
<gassho> nah it looks pritty plug n play from here :D
<gassho> whoo burnin kubuntu 13.10 now 8D
<gassho> how do i install the game pack bragged about in the setup stuff
<gassho> for 13.10 kubuntu
<gassho> got muon discover open :I
<BluesKaj> type games in the search
<gassho> no results :S
<gassho> ;-; now it looks like muon discorer crashed
<BluesKaj> gassho. open muon itself , discover is still buggy for some installs
<BluesKaj> slow and clunky here
<BluesKaj> Ab3L. is this drive a usb
<BluesKaj> ?
<Ab3L> yes
<BluesKaj> yeah, does lsusb show it ?
<BluesKaj> or mount ?
<gassho> q
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: yes. it is a usb harddrive. it doesn't mount automatically at start up anymore, since i've activated the backports
<BluesKaj> Ab3L. did you see my suggestions above ?
<gassho> i feel so professional o.O
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: to test it i've to restart, but i'm quite sure that lsusb shows it, because it is listed in dolphin. the harddrive is mounted as soon as i try to access from dolphin. i just would like that it would be mounted at start up.
<bludonnaku> where are the official (or just good and up-to-date) instructions on how to migrate from EVOLUTION to THUNDERBIRD?
<Ab3L> a different behavour of mounting usb devices, is that before they were mounted in /media/, and now in /media/<user>/
<draikx> Ab3L, there is a workaround for that to go back to just /media/. Give me a sec to pull up that info.
<Ab3L> draikx: that's not the problem
<draikx> Ab3L, http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63441-KDE-has-changed-where-it-mounts-my-USB-drives
<Ab3L> draikx: the problem is that the usb drive is not automatically mounted when i plug it in
<BluesKaj> Ab3L. run sudo blkid , then copy the string (without the quotes ) to fstab
<Ab3L> but only when i try to browse in it
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go ..BBL
<draikx> Ab3L, oh. What if you go through System Settings > Removable Devices? Can you not enable it there?
<Guest378> Hi there! I'm new to Kubuntu and I would like to know if there's an option to enable the input of Unicode characters? e.g. CTRL + U + 2417 (unicode)
<Guest378> input of unicode characters in konsole *
<Ab3L> draikx: i did it, but it doesn't work
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: yes, i think that to put it in fstab can solve my problem, but it should work directly from system setting, shouldn't it?
<Ab3L> in the last version of kde, it worked...
<Ab3L> should the new kde have lost some features?
<kalakadsn> hello everyone, how to improve login time to kubuntu, i am getting login half minute later as compared to ubuntu, i have both environments installed
<kalakadsn> i have also disabled startup items in both
<kalakadsn> but no impact
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: from "sudo blkid" i got this line: /dev/sdb1: LABEL="My_Book" UUID="12C23AD8C23AC031" TYPE="ntfs". How is it translated in fstab syntax?
<lordievader> Ab3L: UUID=12C23AD8C23AC031 /media/My_Book ntfs defaults 0 0
<lordievader> Ab3L: For example.
<Ab3L> lordievader: /media/My_Book should exist first, or is it created automatically?
<lordievader> Ab3L: Yes, that should be an exisiting folder. Mount doesn't create folders.
<Ab3L> that pushes me back to the time of hardy... but at the moment it seems to be the only workaround
<Ab3L> thank you everybody
<Ab3L> and if someone have other suggestions, please let me know
<gassho> where might i find the source to this delicious software?
<Ab3L> gassho: which software?
<gassho> that available from muon
<Ab3L> gassho: have you tried to add the source repositories?
<gassho> i don think so .-.
<BluesKaj> you use muon to install the software available there, gassho
<BluesKaj> or the the terminal with apt-get
<MangaKaDenza> wow...
<MangaKaDenza> I am seriously missing something
<MangaKaDenza> I have been at this for like... a week now... and I still cant find the damn source code
<MangaKaDenza> for kubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> isn't there like a few tar packages I could download
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<BluesKaj> the src repos are in the sources.list and package manager , MangaKaDenza
<MangaKaDenza> well something must be off...
<MangaKaDenza> here... BluesKaj can I screenshot my sources list?
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza. sure
<MangaKaDenza> also... the KDE shell isn't working
<MangaKaDenza> I fell asleep yesterday, and my laptop drained... and now it won't work
<MangaKaDenza> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/WcT9aKb6
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: What are you looking for exactly?
<MangaKaDenza> first lol kubuntu dat nick
<MangaKaDenza> and lordievader well... all the source code for the kubuntu OS
<MangaKaDenza> so I can make some changes, add some programs, and rework some features
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Euhh, Kubuntu is a distro... It is comprised of serveral smaller pieces, what are you looking for the kernel?
<MangaKaDenza> cuz out of all the ubuntu distros I tried I liked kubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader, well... the core for now
<MangaKaDenza> like... kubuntu-base
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: So the kernel?
<MangaKaDenza> wait, isn't kernel = linux 3.* ?
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Yes the kernel is the hart of the os, the core.
<MangaKaDenza> I know... but I want the kernel... plus the kubuntu wrapper thing
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza. , uname -a , will give your kernel version
<draikx> MangaKaDenza, sounds like you want to do this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<MangaKaDenza> hmm, yes
<MangaKaDenza> this is similar to what I want
<BluesKaj> kubuntu wrapper thing?
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<MangaKaDenza> wait.... would I replace ubuntu with kubuntu in
<MangaKaDenza>  ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso ~/livecdtmp
<BluesKaj> ubuntu and kubuntu use the same kernel
<MangaKaDenza> Yes I know
<MangaKaDenza> wait... maybe I'm thinking KDE
<BluesKaj> and core OS
<MangaKaDenza> er...
<MangaKaDenza> the DE
<MangaKaDenza> I want kubuntu's DE to work off of
<MangaKaDenza> :P
<BluesKaj> then it's KDE
<MangaKaDenza> AHHHHHHH
<Addle> FYI, MangaKaDenza, you can install the sources for anything (assuming you have the source repos enabled) with 'sudo apt-get source packagename'
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Follow the guide from Extract the CD contents and simply use your Kubuntu iso of choice.
<MangaKaDenza> wait... how do I get that
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Get what? The Kubuntu iso?
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader, yes
<MangaKaDenza> :>
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<BluesKaj> this is just too funny , running around in circles
<MangaKaDenza> BluesKaj, sorry ^.^; I'm kinda lost in the process... and I keep breaking stuff in my system
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: It's good to have a working system before you start dev'ing ;)
<MangaKaDenza> I mean it works...
<MangaKaDenza> but... every install I do... I enter one wrong command... and BAM
<MangaKaDenza> my install gets destroyed by a self created maelstrom of insanity
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza. please explain what you want to do , removing or installing packages/applications is the same as setting up your system for your needs
<Walzmyn> How come I can change the icon for some items in quicklauncher but not others?
<MangaKaDenza> BluesKaj, make a modified version of the Kubuntu variant of Ubuntu, with my with custom features and some programs I've written and other stuff
<BluesKaj> not fooling with the kernel ...that won't work...too many dependencies that you can't predict the outcome if you mod the kerenel
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Yes then you want to follow the guide draikx gave you.
<MangaKaDenza> Nah, I ain't touching the kernel... until I get more programming skill
<MangaKaDenza> just addons and DE level mods
<draikx> MangaKaDenza, get the Kubuntu ISO, and follow the instructions provided at the URL, changing the Ubuntu for Kubuntu image name. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<BluesKaj> just install kubuntu , then remove or install apps to your liking
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza. one doesn't mod the desktop without using the package management system called dpkg which is the base for apt-get and aptitude
<gassho> hooray, muon crashed
<MangaKaDenza> :D
<gassho> that means its time for SYNAPTIC 8D
<Walzmyn> or apt
<MangaKaDenza> or get
<Addle> Yeah, Muon is nice and hopefully will stabilize soon, but I'm still using synpatic for everything. Always works.
<MangaKaDenza> say
<Addle> *synaptic
<MangaKaDenza> my desktop shell keeps crashing when I boot into a kubuntu session
<MangaKaDenza> how do I reset it
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: Assuming you don't mind losing all your KDE settings, you can just 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak'
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: Then if you're happy with that, delete the backup.
<MangaKaDenza> hmm wait...
<MangaKaDenza> how do I open a new visual session
<MangaKaDenza> like...
<MangaKaDenza> alt ctr f8
<MangaKaDenza> from unity/ubuntu
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> the terminal with is my install/remove vehicle, muon is just a info  reference for apps
<BluesKaj> ignore the with :)
<MangaKaDenza> BluesKaj, how do I open a new session from ubuntu?
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: You mean a virtual terminal, like a tty? Ctrl+Alt+F[1..12]
<MangaKaDenza> I know that
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<MangaKaDenza> wait a sec
<MangaKaDenza> so
<MangaKaDenza> I do F8 and there's just a blinking cursor
<MangaKaDenza> but I remember in Kubuntu there was a way to open a new session in that
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F7 to get the desktop if you're at the the TTY prompt
<MangaKaDenza> I know that...
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: Well, there's only 6 ttys and one used for X (Ctrl+Alt+F7), so that's normal.
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: alt+f2 -> type switch -> hit "new session"
<lordievader> Addle: Everything after 6 is for X, you can have more than one X session running ;)
<Addle> lordievader: Good to know, thanks. Never tried. :)
<MangaKaDenza> odd... it doesn't work
<MangaKaDenza> wait a moment
<MangaKaDenza> brb
<BluesKaj> !enter | MangaKaDenza.
<ubottu> MangaKaDenza.: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bjrohan> My audio is not working. I tried restarting and here is what I got
<bjrohan> bjrohan@bjrohan-HPLaptop:~$ pulseaudio -D
<bjrohan> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. sudo service pulseaudio restart
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: nada :-(
<bjrohan> sudo service pulseaudio restart
<bjrohan> stop: Unknown instance:
<bjrohan> pulseaudio start/running, process 20093
<bjrohan> After doing so, still no audio. No audio after a reboot either
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. ok now check the audio output test in system settings>multimedia>audio and video settings>device preference
<bjrohan> Nothing there. Oddly enough, before it had about 10 options (HDMI, 5.1 Surround) now it just has PulseAudio Sound Server listed in the Device Preference
<bjrohan> By nothing there I mean test doesn't produc sound
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. which soundcard ?
<bjrohan> I have an hp with beats audio
<BluesKaj> cat /proc/asound/modules
<BluesKaj> to see if a driver is loaded
<bjrohan>  snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> is this a laptop
<BluesKaj> ?
<bjrohan> yes
<BluesKaj> ok run this anyway , then reboot , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<bjrohan> running that returned nothing but a command prompt, now reboot?
<BluesKaj> yes that means the driver is loaded
<bjrohan> Iam playing an audio clip, in pulse audio control, the Alsa Plugin (audacity) the meter is moving
<bjrohan> Just an FYI
<bjrohan> rebooting now
<soee> guys someone here using homerun ?
<BluesKaj> i tried it , not my cup of tea, soee
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: nothing changed
<soee> ah ok, i just want someone to confirm that he has also this issue on latest Kubuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrAf3JOnQt8
<soee> im not sure it this is homerun issue or some KDE effect
<soee> brb
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. ok lets purge pulse for now , we can reinstall it later ,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse
<bjrohan> BluesKaj:
<bjrohan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bjrohan> Need to get 1,278 kB of archives.
<bjrohan> There was more output regarding Alsa, replacement
<BluesKaj> ok ,continues
<BluesKaj> err continue
<bjrohan> It is all done, it said setting up alsa-base and alsa-utils then prompt
<BluesKaj> ok ,not sure if you need to reboot or not ...try some audio
<lds> hi
<lds> hi
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: trying audio with speakers and headphones, no sound on either will reboot
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: scratch that, audio out of headphones
<bjrohan> no speakers
<MangaKaDenza> so I'm reinstalling ubuntu/kubuntu/etc because I blew it up again...
<MangaKaDenza> So I'm in the livecd/usb mode right now, installing... and in my boredom, I decided to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<MangaKaDenza> but I realized I was in live mode... so what happens if you apt-get update/grade in live mode?
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: still reboot, or try another setting to get speakers to work like headphones now are?
<BluesKaj> try a reboot , bjrohan it will reset alsa without needing pulseaudio
<bjrohan> ok
<BluesKaj> think your PA was corrupt ed somehow
<BluesKaj> oops
<MangaKaDenza> oh wait... it turns out it didn't do anything
<MangaKaDenza> but another question
<MangaKaDenza> so in livemode, I deleted my previous install's partition, and then ran the installer for 13.04, but then when it finished, the grub went into recovrey mode
<BluesKaj> have you chosen the :install kubuntu option on the desktop , MangaKaDenza ?
<MangaKaDenza> er... I haven't made a kubuntu disk... a ubuntu one tho
<MangaKaDenza> and they quieted me in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> don't fool with the terminal until you have the OS installed
<MangaKaDenza> but yes, I did chose install kubuntu besides win7
<BluesKaj> ok
<MangaKaDenza> but the grub thing
<MangaKaDenza> whats up with that
<BluesKaj> grub will install in the mbr with the windows boot , grub is a bootloader
<MangaKaDenza> I know
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: seems to be the same after reboot, audio form headphones, not the speakers. I checked, and output in the colume control is for analog output, not headphones
<bjrohan> with analog output (port) sound is coming out the headphones
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. ok , check your audio&video settings in multimedia again
<BluesKaj> and of course the volume settings inalsamixer, bjrohan
<bjrohan> I have the alsa mixer gui that shows cvolume at full, what is the other place to check alsa?
<BluesKaj> system settings>multimedia>audio&video settings , bjrohan
<bjrohan> The multimedia audio&video has the Built-in Audio Analog stereo listed at the top, not sure what else to check in that panel
<BluesKaj> the hadware device tab
<BluesKaj> highlight the analog and run the test at the bottom
<bjrohan> The Device Preference shows Built-in Audio Analog stereo at the top, the hardware set up tab has Built-in Audio for the sond card with analog-stereo Duplex as profile
<bjrohan> backend is VLC (not gstreamer)
<BluesKaj> ,if it works click apply
<bjrohan> highlgihting and pressing test shows the test depressed for a bit but no sound
<BluesKaj> unplug your 'phones , then try again
<bjrohan> They have been unplugged through this
<bjrohan> :-)
<bjrohan> pugging them in, they have sound
<BluesKaj> then I'm out of ideas , the intel driver loads , guess you might as well reinstall pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> it could have been corrupted somehow
<bjrohan> ok
<BluesKaj> and pavucontrol
<bjrohan> the pavucotrol was never uninstalled, should it have been?
<bjrohan> well crap in the muon package manager, I went to select pulseaudio to reinstall, and it shows as installed
<bjrohan> go there, uninstall and start this over?
<guercorafael> Oi!
<BluesKaj> not sure , but it's the final output stting for the audio chain , and if that wasn't setup correctly then I forgot a very important check
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol is a gui for pulseaudio , so reinstalling both can't hurt
<bjrohan> I have pulse device selector, vol ctrl, eq installed. I will remove all of those, reboot, and then reinstall
<BluesKaj> yes that's worth a try
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. sorry, it's dinnertime here , i have to go.
<bjrohan> NP. I appreciate all you help. I need to go as well to cook dinner
<Denza252> Every time I have to reinstall... a kitten dies
<draikx> I'm not a cat person. Re-install to your heart's (dis)content.
<Denza252> lol
<valorie> Denza252: not IMO, since reinstall is so easy
<Denza252> valorie: not when you have my luck :P
 * valorie shares around the luck
#kubuntu 2014-10-27
<TheGame_> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! First off, you read this in my voice. Also, you are now breathing and blinking manually. Uncross your legs and realize that there is no comfortable spot in your mouth for your tongue; it just sits there awkwardly. Did you forget that your jaw has weight, forcing you to manually hold it closed? You're producing saliva too! And to top it all off, you probably didn't even see my nick yet.
<keithzg_mobile> Well crap, the update to 14.10 seems to have killed all 3D support from the fglrx drivers for me. Ughhh.
<keithzg_mobile> I was all, "hope the upgrade fixes the visual glitches in Borderlands 1.5" Instead, the extreme opposite :P
<valorie> bummer, keithzg_mobile
<valorie> I wonder what changed
<jussi> keithzg_mobile: have you tried reconfiguring/reinstalling the drivers?
<keithzg_mobile> jussi: oh boy have I.
<jussi> keithzg_mobile: annoying... :(
<keithzg_mobile> oh ouch, visual corruption when using the open source driver.
<keithzg_mobile> I can't win! Either no compositing (or gaming), or glitchy rendering (and slow gaming).
<keithzg_mobile> I've tried purging all the fglrx packages, let's give this one more shot...
<keithzg_mobile> Now it lost my specification not to use over scan, but is otherwise still broken. Alas!
<keithzg_mobile> Oh, interesting, it appears to be KWin that's at issue; 3D rendering works fine if I load an Openbox session instead.
<keithzg_mobile> Guess I'm retreating to Openbox for the time being on this machine.
<valorie> keithzg_mobile: please file a bug on kwin then
<valorie> I'll bet martin will want to fix that
<keithzg_mobile> valorie: I might have spoken too soon; after setting overscan off again in Openbox, logging out, then logging back into KDE, I was able to tell it to re-enable compositing without KWin crashing this time. So it may have just been lingering breakage from the upgrade on the AMD drivers' side.
<valorie> I hope it's good news
<keithzg_mobile> It all loaded fine (no overscan, and no KWin crashes) upon reboot, so yeah, I'm just going to chalk this one up to the whims of proprietary graphics drivers and move on! Phew.
<valorie> very good news
<lordievader> Good morning.
<naggappan> #openstack-qa
<naggappan> #openstack-dev
<Saphyel> any alternative to quassel?
<lordievader> Saphyel: Many, depends on your taste. I like irssi :)
<Saphyel> I tried it, but I guess i need better tutorial than official...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<xieyi> I just upgraded to kubuntu 14.10. I meet a problem that the netbeans ide cant be launched correctly after upgrade.
<xieyi> the error message is java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java/nio/file/InvalidPathException
<xieyi> netbeans is my daily ide
<xieyi> how can I solve this problem. thx!
<madeti> the command "sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop" returns the error:
<madeti> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<madeti> I have already added the repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<Moogly2012> you should run sudo apt-get update
<Moogly2012> then install
<Moogly2012> anytime you add a ppa you have to run sudo apt-get update
<madeti> tried that too ^^^^^^
<Moogly2012> xieyi: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6284976/java-lang-noclassdeffounderror-from-every-class-every-day <- a "Windows" answer, but it should give a better idea of whats wrong
<lordievader> madeti: What does 'apt-cache search plasma5' return?
<lordievader> !pastebin | madeti
<ubottu> madeti: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<madeti> lordievader: it returns nothing
<madeti> (literally :P)
<lordievader> madeti: How did you add the ppa?
<madeti> lordievader: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<lordievader> madeti: Hmm, that should be fine... does 'sudo apt-get update|grep next' return anything?
<xieyi> Moogly2012: thx!
<madeti> lordievader: it also returns nothing
<madeti> so the ppa was not added??
<lordievader> madeti: Seems not correctly, what is the output of 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d'?
<madeti> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/po0mxft3f
<esmobg> plasma 5 is not stabale
<lordievader> madeti: Ah, you are running trusty. The Kubuntu Next Plasm5 repo is for Utopic.
<lordievader> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<lordievader> Hmm...
<madeti> lordievader: so first I upgrade to utopic plasma4 and then to utopic plasma5?
<lordievader> madeti: There is one available for trusty but I don't know how up to date it is. I think most effor goes into the Utopic versions.
<madeti> ok np
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> Is anyone else having upgrade issues from 14.04?
<Eruaran> the updater isn't offering 14.10
<Eruaran> even though I switched it to normal versions
<esmobg> normal  version is  stabale
<esmobg> kde  5 is tech prevew
<Eruaran> the updater is not offering an update to 14.10...
<B1nny> hello
<Eruaran> hello
<B1nny> I know the kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5 is not officially supported. But is anyone running it with a laptop with an Nvidia GPU?
<lordievader> Eruaran: What does "sudo do-release-upgrade" say?
<Eruaran> lordievader: just a sec
<Eruaran> lordievader: its offering an upgrade
<Eruaran> lordievader: so it appears to just the muon updater that's not working for some reason (it never works) :P
<Eruaran> ty lordievader, doing upgrade from konsole
<lordievader> Eruaran: Supposedly it uses the same thing.
<Eruaran> lordievader: I dunno... muon never works properly
<lordievader> Eruaran: I never use it ;)
<Eruaran> I don't care if I update from the command prompt though
<Eruaran> I've never done "sudo do-release-upgrade" before though... I don't think
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, make sure you update and upgrade 14.04 before upgrading to 14.10
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: yep, already 14.04 and fully updated
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, ok then you're ready for 14.10 :)
<Eruaran> :)
<B1nny> anyone in here running kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<B1nny> mm I may try that build
<B1nny> perhaps nvidia is just being a huge ass to me though
<BluesKaj> B1nny, don't expect too much
<B1nny> BluesKaj: right now plasmashell just crashes on me :/ everything else seems to work though. If I launch firefox from the commandline for example it works fine
<B1nny> also, before I switched to the nivdia drivers plasmashell did work
<B1nny> also.. those builds are 4 days old
<BluesKaj> keeping my nvidia equipped desktop on plasma 4 til the 5 desktop is mature enough to use properly
<BluesKaj> B1nny, dunno if there any newer builds
<BluesKaj> are
<B1nny> BluesKaj: well right now it isn't, I can tell you that :P
 * BluesKaj nods
<Moogly2012> KDE has awful games
<B1nny> Moogly2012: steam
<Moogly2012> I know, but i'm at work
<B1nny> then play web games :P
<Moogly2012> I want simple games that dont leave me too distracted
<Moogly2012> but I mean some of the games look fun / interesting
<lordievader> Moogly2012: Finish your work early and go home?
<Moogly2012> but I end up rage quitting
<Moogly2012> I wana get paid for my time though
<B1nny> BluesKaj: you're running 14.10 with plasma 4 I assume?
<BluesKaj> B1nny, yes
<B1nny> how is that working? I mean, stable has a different meaning for everybody, but will most things work at least half decent with an Nvidia GPU?
<B1nny> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> yes, B1nny , my desktop has a 8400GS with the 331 driver..all is fine
<B1nny> okay :) will grab the plasma 4 iso instead then
<BluesKaj> B1nny, nothing wrong with experimentation , on a machine that you can "afford" to have breakage on :)
<BluesKaj> that's what plasma 5 is for IMO
<B1nny> BluesKaj: yeah this is my laptop, and I just wanted to try the bleeding edge of the bleeding edge :P and this is what you get. I don't mind though :)
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm already running 15.04 which is basically 14.10 with some minor changes so far
<BluesKaj> on this laptop
<B1nny> nice :)
<B1nny> any suggestions for a clean kubuntu 14.10 plasma 4 installation that refuses to boot? Like at all, I get the grub menu, I select ubuntu, it shows me the kubuntu logo which glows a few times, then it just freezes
<lordievader> B1nny: Does the recovery mode work?
<B1nny> lordievader: sec!
<B1nny> lordievader: I'm in the recovery menu now, so I guess?
<lordievader> B1nny: Hmm, guess the hardware is fine. Drop to a root shell, remount / as rw and see if apt can fix things.
<B1nny> lordievader: "the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened"
<B1nny> mind you this is a full clean install which didn't even boot yet
<lordievader> B1nny: Run "apt-get update"
<B1nny> lordievader: did an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade then an apt-get install -f
<B1nny> nothing .. :/
<lordievader> B1nny: You did a normal install?
<B1nny> lordievader: define normal?
<lordievader> B1nny: Live-cd/live-usb.
<B1nny> yes
<B1nny> MD5 of my ISO matches
<B1nny> any other idea's lordievader?
<soee> are you using sddm or lightdm ?
<B1nny> I honestly have no idea
<B1nny> it's a stock kubuntu 14.10 install
<B1nny> as I said before, this thing hasn't even booted yet
<lordievader> B1nny: Err, I don't have any either either.
<soee> sudo dpg-reconfigure lightdm
<soee> it sddm is selected choose lightdm  and try to boot
<B1nny> soee: will give it a shot!
<B1nny> soee: doesn't do anything..
<soee> huh ?
<yossarianuk> SDDM looks cool - is that kde 5.x only ?
<soee> yossarianuk: but does not work with nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> isn't sddm default on plasma 5 only
<BluesKaj> ?
<soee> B1nny: it should be: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<B1nny> soee: I figured that one out ;) but it doesn't do anything
<B1nny> I'm in a root shell atm
<yossarianuk> on the topic of nvidia-prime....
<soee> it should allow you to select defaulf display manager
<yossarianuk> can I have a different Xserver on 2 different GPU's at the same time ?
<yossarianuk> (or is it one OR another)
<B1nny> soee: it doesn't :/
<B1nny> installing nvidia-331 atm..
<yossarianuk> i.e I have a nvidia card and intel (ivyleague) on board - can I say have KDE on the Nvidia and gnome on the intel card - at the same time.
<yossarianuk> would be good for wayland testing (as Nvidia binary doesn't support wayland - yet)
<B1nny> soee: I had to install nvidia-331 and bumblebee from the commandline
<B1nny> fuck nvidia.. seriously
<soee> bumblebee ?
<B1nny> yes
<BluesKaj> B1nny, optimus ?
<soee> nvidia-prime is teh way to go if you have optimus tech
<B1nny> BluesKaj: yup
<B1nny> oh?
<BluesKaj> no wonder
<yossarianuk> the problem is - if you want to play games (fast)  in Liunxyou need Nvidia and the binary driver
<yossarianuk> its either have open drivers and crap games or closed divers and good games.
<yossarianuk> annoying but thats life.
<B1nny> soee: it seems nvidia-prime was already installed..
<soee> but you can remove bumblebee
<soee> than go to nvidia-settings and you can switch to intel or nvidia provile
<yossarianuk> B1nny: nvidia-prime is installed by default if you have installed nvidia with the additional drivers option.
<B1nny> okay.. nuking bumblebee & co
<yossarianuk> my biggest peeve with nvidia and ubuntu is that its not the latest stable driver.
<yossarianuk> meaning you are running a driver with known bugs in, for stability reasons....
<yossarianuk> I end up always just installing manually from nvidia.com
<soee> well im using xorg-edgers ppa
<soee> and im on 343.22
<yossarianuk> with that PPA yo have the risk of also installing new versions of Xorg, etc ...
<yossarianuk> i used to make my own updated nvidia .deb package (ppa) - but its too much hassle..  Archlinux packages are so simple to build/maintain in comparison.
<yossarianuk> I avoid xorg edgers ....
<yossarianuk> anyway........
<yossarianuk> with intel is it best to have desktop settings - QT graphics system as native or raster ?
<yossarianuk> (with nvidia raster seems to be better.)
<BluesKaj> xorg edgers drivers have worked for me in the past, usually as a last resort
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: its not they don't work - its the whole potential of installing updated xorg and oter components too..
<yossarianuk> raster = best for intel too btw (just tested both)
<BluesKaj> I don't use xorg unless necessary either
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, yeah i have both intel and nvidia equipped machines, and raster works well on both.
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: cool - would be good if ubuntu had a choice of nvidia-latest package that was always the latest also (perhaps a kubuntu only thing..)
<yossarianuk> I can make packages...
<yossarianuk> Well actually it would be a good thing if Nvidia just fully opensource'd their drivers....
<BluesKaj> frankly I don't see much difference on my entry-level nvidia 8400GS gpu between the last 3 or 4 nvidia drivers, but I'm not a gamer, mostly a movie/video user and the demands aren't too great even on a cheap gpu nowadays
<yossarianuk> no, but if you look at the release notes there are bugs also fixed (some fairly serious ones..)
<BluesKaj> well I haven't seen many apparent bugs lately
<Guest93299> .
<dani_> hey :) sry to ask here, but is there a way to change the eclipse theme from a settings file?
<BluesKaj> dani_, this is kubuntu support, ask in #ubuntu, we don't have the eclipse theme as default, altho it is available
<Waffl3x> okay
<Waffl3x> I was just going to ask about the corner of the screen getting "stuck"
<Waffl3x> but it just stopped
<Waffl3x> linux also doesnt shut down properly sometimes
<Landeskog> I'm having problems  on shut down and reboot as well   goes black never shuts or cycles tho
<Landeskog> Have to hold down power button
<Waffl3x> mine goes to a screen I can type in and says something about waiting for something
<Waffl3x> if I press the power button it shuts down
<lordievader> Waffl3x: What is it waiting for?
<Waffl3x> Im not sure
<Waffl3x> I dont remember
<Waffl3x> xD
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Better to simply be patient.
<Waffl3x> I waited for like 10 minutes and it did nothing
<Waffl3x> if I press the power button a bunch of stuff pops up on the screen and then shuts down
<genii> Usually only see that on machines with really old BIOS and they need acpi=force
<Landeskog> It's a i7 Sony year old
<Landeskog> I'm at work on my android right now so can't really problem solve it right now
<Fazer2> hi, I just upgraded to Kubuntu 14.10 and my screen resolution changed, it doesn't let me change it to other in the system settings (only one is available)
<Waffl3x> lordievader: is there a way to make key combinations have a delay to reactivate
<Waffl3x> ive noticed this in a couple things
<Waffl3x> like in steam I hit tab shift and it opens and closes
<Waffl3x> if I tap it really fast it doesnt
<lordievader> Waffl3x: What do you mean?
<Waffl3x> if I hold down the key combination it does the action multiple times
<lordievader> That's normal..
<Waffl3x> ive noticed this in other things other than steam so Im assuming its a linux thing
<Waffl3x> im not saying its abnormal
<Waffl3x> but im asking if theres a way to change it or atleast make it have a longer delay before it repeats
<lordievader> Err, I get the feeling that is kerboard/linux kernel specific. Keyboard input are seen as interrups.
<lordievader> interrupts.
<Waffl3x> so this is one of the few things uncustomizeable?
<Waffl3x> also, the corner of the screen stuck thing, obviously its a graphics problem, but what do I do to fix it
<Waffl3x> just reinstall drivers?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: I don
<lordievader> Waffl3x: I don't know, never tried to change it.
<Waffl3x> and the screen corner bug?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: I have no idea what that could be. Your description is somewhat vague.
<Waffl3x> a inch by half inch corner of the screen is stuck with a past image of what was there
<Waffl3x> say I had kate on it when it decided to get stuck
<Waffl3x> it will show kate there even if its supposed to be the corner of firefox
<Waffl3x> is that better?
<Waffl3x> its still kinda weird to explain
<lordievader> Ah, yes that sounds like a misbehaveing driver.
<Waffl3x> its not doing it now
<Waffl3x> but it was before
<Waffl3x> and it fixed itself for once
<MartinMaritim> i've just put a font into /usr/share/fonts/truetype and refreshed cache, but its not available in Libreoffice.
<MartinMaritim> What I did is: http://superuser.com/questions/345599/how-to-install-ecofont-on-various-operating-systems
<MartinMaritim> fc-list is listing the font:   /usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice/ecofont_vera_sans_regular.ttf: Ecofont Vera Sans:style=Regular
<MartinMaritim> what can I do
<MartinMaritim> ?
<MartinMaritim> Or are there any packages providing fonts for ink-saving (ecological) printing?
<genii> MartinMaritim: Did you do yet: xset fp rehash
<MartinMaritim> genii: no, but it didnt change anything in libreoffice
<MartinMaritim> what does this command do?
<genii> MartinMaritim: It re-reads the font database
<MartinMaritim> hmm
<genii> MartinMaritim: Did you close and re-open libreoffice since you added the fonts?
<MartinMaritim> yes
<MartinMaritim> now I can see the font in abiword...
<MartinMaritim> but it's messed up
<joe___> hello
<joe___> ????
<joe___> jkn
<joe___> o\
<joe___> '/
<genii> Hm.
<mokush> anybody else experiencing huge memory usage from ssdm-helper in 14.10 plasma5?
<mokush> guess I'm not the only one https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/297
<MartinMaritim> genii: fc-cache... as non-root did help
<genii> MartinMaritim: Ah, good.
<MartinMaritim> or maybe the change of rights... or the download out of another provider ...
<MartinMaritim> don't know :)
<genii> MartinMaritim: Could be the file has wonky permissions or owner that don't fit what the other fonts have
<MartinMaritim> genii: ok, thx for the help
<MartinMaritim> no I'm going to print a lot of papers... :)
<MartinMaritim> *now
<miglo> Is it possible to upgrade kubuntu from 14.04 to 14.10 from an ISO-Image that I have already mounted as Loop device?
<miglo> is there any shell script or something I could start?
<miglo> or can I somehow add the loop device to the source list of apt?
<BluesKaj> miglo, if you have separate / and /home partitions
<BluesKaj> no loop needed if the above conditions exist
<miglo> yes, I use separate partitions
<krise> hi , i need to install sh file , but you know, im not that smart
<BluesKaj> miglo, then just reinstall to / and format it, then make dure you /home is set as /home mountpoint using manaul partitioning in ubiquity
<lordievader> krise: Install sh file? What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> make sure , format / first
<BluesKaj> miglo,^
<krise> lordievader i have estonia id software downloaded and also instructions how to install it , but still i dunno
<krise> here is instructions
<krise> http://id.ee/?lang=en&id=34448
<krise> hard part for me is 2
<krise> i dont know how to navigate
<krise> not a big navigator
<lordievader> krise: Where did you save it to?
<krise> download folder
<genii> cd ~/Downloads   rhen probably
<lordievader> krise: cd ~/Downloads
<lordievader> krise: Then step 3.
 * genii slides lordievader a fresh coffee
 * lordievader has just made tea ;)
<krise> /home/krise/Downloads/
<krise> how do i
<lordievader> krise: Do what?
<genii> krise: The command we gave earlier. ~ means the same as /home/your-username
<genii> krise: cd is the "Change Directory" command. So cd ~/Downloads  is the same as cd /home/krise/Downloads
<genii> krise: Don't forget uppercase D on Downloads
<krise> lordievader
<krise> genii
<krise> thanks
<krise> installing
<lordievader> krise: No problem ;)
<krise> its good to have smart people around
<miglo> BluesKaj, what is the next step? how to start the upgrade procedure?
<soee> miglo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<miglo> my question is whether it is possible to upgrade directly from a iso image that is mounted as loop device
<soee> no idea
<keithzg> miglo: Back in the day, at least, there was a 'cdromupgrade' program on the images.
<miglo> yes, that's the one that I miss
<keithzg> AFAIK that way only in the "alternate" CDs, though (which I always used rather than the "normal" ones).
<lordievader> Thought it was still there when you boot it up. Never tried it though.
<miglo> hmmm ... maybe I should stay at 14.04, due to it's long term support?!
<keithzg> You could always go cowboy and add /path/to/mounted/iso/dists/utopic to your sources file and run a dist-upgrade, but that's *super* unrecommended ;)
<keithzg> If you want stability, staying with the LTS is a good plan.
<miglo> is there a webpage showing what is new in 14.10? at kubuntu.org maybe?
<keithzg> miglo: Kindof, yeah: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<miglo> to be honest, I'm quite happy with 14.04
<miglo> ok
<keithzg> There really isn't much changed, some slightly newer software all-around, but the base KDE version itself is just a maintenance release, so if you're happy with things as they are it's probably worth just sticking to the LTS.
<miglo> does anyone know which version of gcc is inside 14.10?
<keithzg> miglo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/gcc
 * keithzg has had to consult and/or utilize packages.ubuntu.com and packages.debian.org many times over the years . . . they're like old friends now ;)
<jimmy51v_> can kubuntu be configured to automatically install the 3rd party nvidia driver it recommends?
<jimmy51v_> so on started a user isn't prompted to do it?
<skinux> How can I add an item to results of update-alternatives --config java? I need to add a JDK entry instead of only JRE entires.
<keithzg> skinux: I think it's the --install flag you want.
<keithzg> update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java" 1
<keithzg> I think, at least.
<keithzg> Obviously example is randomly taken from paths in my current install and such, YMMV, don't blindly run commands, etc etc ;)
#kubuntu 2014-10-28
<jimtendo> Hi guys. Trying to get a "Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E169/E620/E800 HSDPA Modem" (USB GSM Modem) working with Metfone (I'm in Cambodia), but have nooo idea as to how to get this going. Absolutely zero experience with GSM modems. Should it automatically pop up in Network Manager when I plug it in? I've read mixed results in forums so feel clueless! Currently, it doesn't look to be showing up :(
<jussi> jimtendo: is that one of the ones with a memory card also in it?
<jussi> jimtendo: sometimes they need a software switcher to choose the modem over the memory
<jimtendo> jussi: Yeah, it is actually... Though the memory card shows as having zero bytes free, so not sure if it actually functions as proper storage. Has a setup.exe on there for Windows install, I assume.
<jimtendo> jussi: Oh, is that what the usb-modeswitch talk is about possibly??
<jussi> jimtendo: exactly
<jimtendo> jussi: ... I've seen that on forums, but didn't really understand it. Thanks, will check it out!
<jussi> jimtendo: good luck, been a while since I had to do that
<roger_> Got a quick question guys.
<roger_> If someone can help me out
<roger_> Is there any way to increase my connections peed when I usb tether my phone?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<David1977_> morning
<lordievader> Hey David1977_, how are you?
<David1977_> fine, thx...you?
<lordievader> David1977_: Just woken up... I need coffee........
<David1977_> already got one ;)..woken up a bit earlier ;)
<Saphyel> g morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Saphyel. how are you?
<Saphyel> lordievader: fine and you??
<lordievader> Saphyel: Doing good here :)
<Saphyel> lordievader: btw i have a question for you :D
<lordievader> Saphyel: Go ahead.
<Saphyel> do you use Spotify?
<lordievader> Saphyel: At times, yes.
<Saphyel> do you know any alternative for avoid his shitty client?
<lordievader> No, unfortunatly not. I'm glad it supports mpris though :)
<Anpu> hi, anyone have problem with Kdeconnect on Plasma 5?
<Saphyel> maybe I have to change spotify instead of his client xD
<Saphyel> Anpu: I didn't have any problems yet
<Anpu> Saphyel: I cant find kdeconnect anywhere even it is installed? And it also didnt connect with my phone like italways does
<boris> I dont know what is the best scanning software for kubuntu
<boris> my scanner canon mg2200 is not working ?
<boris> any advice
<yossarianuk> skanlite is good
<yossarianuk> you need cups/sane I believe also install.
<billbo> you might also need to install a specific driver for your scanner as well.
<HinzundKunz_> @boris: try this one: http://waluyo-adi-siswanto.blogspot.de/2013/06/install-printerscanner-canon-pixma.html
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Saphyel> he BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Saphyel
<Iskren> Hey all! Trying to install Kubuntu 14.10 with Plasma 5 is giving me some grief, I hope anyone here will guide me to install it :)
<lordievader> Iskren: What problems are you facing?
<Iskren> lordievader, quite a few actually. I'll describe the procedure, in case if I messed up something.
<BluesKaj> !plasma5 | Iskren
<ubottu> Iskren: Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<Iskren> First here's some background: The machine is a Lenovo Y510P with dual nvidia cards (no optimus). It want to install Kubuntu on an M2 SSD (64GB). I downloaded the ISO from the http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu site and transfered it onto a USB Pen drive with dd if=kubuntu....iso of=/dev/sdc bs=32768.
<Iskren> Forgot to say, this machine is running UEFI and I need it due the Windows 8 that came with it. After DD'ing the ISO I booted the CD and it failed to start sddm (error was Unknown unit: user@999.service)
<Iskren> So I was at a terminal and I stopped sddm (service sddm stop) and started X manually as the regular user (X :0 -ac & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:0 startkde) which started KDE Plasma 5.
<lordievader> Iskren: If I may believe the mailing list threre are quite a few problems with ssdm + nvidia.
<Iskren> I started the installation from the icon on the desktop, selected a 40 G partition on the M2 SSD and setup the system, then waited for the installer to complete.
<Iskren> It installed and all was well until the reboot.
<BluesKaj> plasma5 isn't ready for normal use IME
<Iskren> I end up at a GRUB2 prompt
<Iskren> Perhaps the reason is for the unusual setup...
<lordievader> Iskren: What kind of disk/partition setup did you use?
<Iskren> The SSD has 3 partitions, 200 MB EFI partition, 40G ext4 partition and the rest is used for caching with bcache
<Iskren> So grub2 files were installed on the ssd partition 1 (sda1)
<Iskren> The OS itself is installed on sda2
<Iskren> EFI boots grub, grub errors out but i can't read the error as it's on the screen for about a fraction of a second
<Iskren> I tried copying the kernel and ramdisk on the efi partition and manually loading with the linux and initrd commands, then issuing boot from the GRUB2 prompt, but it got stuck at boot somewhere after trying to run plymouth (IIRC)
<lordievader> Iskren: Hmm, I must say that I have no experience with UEFI. But this sounds like grub did not install correctly. What you could do is booting a live cd/usb and installing grub from the command line.
<Iskren> BluesKaj, I used plasma 5 on a slackware64-current but it requires SO much maintenance... I just don't have the time. That's why I looked at Kubuntu, as that's what Project Neon5 was based on (AFAIK)
<Iskren> lordievader, I could try that but I'm not sure if GRUB is going to play nice with it. Do you know if I can boot kubuntu with elilo?
<lordievader> Iskren: Never tried another bootloader other than grub.
<Iskren> I guess I'll try it out and see where it'll take me then. Thanks! :)
<lordievader> Iskren: Good luck anyhow ;)
<jimtendo> Hi guys, have a Huawei E1750 3G USB thing (according to gsmctl) and believe it has loaded correctly (can probe /dev/ttyUSB0 with "chat"), but can't get Plasma's Network Manager's enable Mobile Broadband checkbox to show. Is there something else I've got to install to have this work? I'm running Kubuntu 14.04 and can't see anything obvious missing.
<trung_> hello
<trung_> I'm using kubuntu 14.10 and I'm having a serious problem with my graphic card
<B1nny> !kubuntu | trung_
<ubottu> trung_: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<trung_> is this not kubuntu channel?
<hateball> It is
<hateball> trung_: What chipset, and what problem?
<B1nny> oh ffs
<B1nny> sorry :(
<B1nny> I used the wrong command
<trung_> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<trung_> the problem is like this
<trung_> I put it to sleep using pm-suspend
<trung_> 2 hours later I turn it on and the webcam is now constantly on
<trung_> but the more serious problem is that it's like the hue is messed up
<trung_> the screen is reddish and the color is messed up
<trung_> it retains after reboot so I'm not sure if this is an OS problem :(
<trung_> also the webcam cannot be detected anymore
<hateball> trung_: Is this a new install?
<trung_> I recently updated
<trung_> 3-4 days ago
<trung_> from 14.04
<hateball> Did that issue exist in 14.04 ?
<trung_> no
<hateball> You say it's still there after reboot, permanently?
<hateball> Like is the screen red now?
<trung_> it's not exactly red, it's reddish (you can still see most stuff but its like going to an image editor and mess with the hue)
<rberg> I found that since the upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 I need to kill NetworkManager to get it to connect to wifi or eth0 after a resume from suspend, has anyone else had this issue or know of a solution?
<BluesKaj> rberg, not exactly, but it is slow to connect after a suspend , taking about 30secs here.
<Fanfare> Q: what happened to acpi-support??? missing files like /etc/acpi/rotatescreen.sh
<rberg> nice thing about these 'next gen'  init systems is that I can just kill a process like NetworkManager and it immediately respawns :)
<BluesKaj> rberg, so systemd not enabled then
<rberg> looks like upstart is still in use for init with systemd-{login,udev}
<TeraJL> hi there, anyone knows the advantages/disadvantes or even what may be the diference, betweeen kubuntu and netrunner?
<shiggity> hello all... I hope someone can help me
<shiggity> I"m trying to get build-essential and its package deps to download ONLY so I can copy them to a USB stick to install onto a device that has no network as of yet
<shiggity> I can't seem to get it right
<shiggity> anyone?
<dominic__> Just switched to NVidia driver and taskbar has gone, won't let me switch back to x-org driver, any ideas?
<genii> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<genii> shiggity: Please see above
<shiggity> thanks
<yossarianuk> dominic__: Make sure you have installed correctly
<yossarianuk> dominic__: as as test - go to console
<yossarianuk> dominic__: ALT+CTRL+F2
<yossarianuk> dominic__: add a new user
<yossarianuk> dominic__: reboot
<yossarianuk> dominic__: login as the new user to test.
<yossarianuk> dominic__: did you use the 'additional drivers' tool ?
<dominic__> Okay, will try.
<shiggity> genii,  question though... does aptoncd merely copy what packages are already installed, or download them fresh?
<shiggity> wuth deps
<shiggity> with*
<shiggity> I need to get build-essential and all its deps to an offline machine
<shiggity> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<shiggity> genii, ?
<dominic__> will have to manually turn computer off as it wont reboot. CTRL+ALT+F2 doesn't work but created a new user via system settings. Back in a mo.
<genii> shiggity: Apologies on lag, at work. As far as I know, the aptoncd will make a repository of all the stuff currently on a system. The instructions for !offline are probably more what you need ( although sucks it requires synaptic). Alternately you try to also just do apt-get download build-essential  and then cp them over
<shiggity> hm
<shiggity> ok so if I was to do dkpg -i build-essential from the ISO would it find deps?
<shiggity> genii,
<shiggity> OOH! I did dkpg -i * and it's installing it all
<shiggity> SWEET
<shiggity> genii, I tried that and it just gets build-essential itself and not the deps
<dominic__> No, new user wasn't created and it won't create one. will have to try re-install I guess. Second time this has happened though.
<dominic__> Oh, and in answer to your earlier question yossarian Yes, used additional drivers tool.
<genii> shiggity: Another way might be to dump all the apt variables into /etc/apt/apt.conf ( which doesn't exist by default on Ubuntu) on the machine which you downloading the files with. Then edit all the DIR variables to point to a different location than normally used, and then "install" whatever you need with the system temporarily set this way, then move it all over after.
<shiggity> that sounds so complicated though
<genii> shiggity: If you do for instance apt-config dump  >> filename   ... all the settings of apt are in "filename" and you can go edit them to your liking, making it use a different path than / to install things to or different than /var/cache/apt  for the rest, etc
<shiggity> ehhhhhh
<shiggity> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<shiggity> once I have synaptic on the other machine how would I call up the DL list script thing @ genii ?
<shiggity> There's gotta be a better way to do this <_<
<BluesKaj> is the machine anywhere near an internet access point?
<BluesKaj> shiggity, ^
<shiggity> BluesKaj, it is bt I'm trying to get its wifi driver installed from from src....
<shiggity> but*
<shiggity> and any time I try and insmod the resulting ko it yells at me that it's not right
<shiggity> invalid format or w/e
<shiggity> BluesKaj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249936
<shiggity> I've got basically what the OP's got
<shiggity> BluesKaj,  ?
<shiggity> if you're gonna say "ethernet" well I can't...  adapter
<shiggity> no adapter*
<BluesKaj> shiggity, no I was wondering about the error
<shiggity> what error
<shiggity> oh mine?
<BluesKaj> nvalid format or w/e
<BluesKaj> yeah
<shiggity> let me make it happen so I get the error
<BluesKaj> if this is a tablet then I'm not too well versed on linux installs
<shiggity> heh it is indeed a tablet
<shiggity> @ blaatmeister
<shiggity> er BluesKaj
<shiggity> and here's the error: "insmod: ERRROR: could not insert module 8723bs.ko: Invalid module format"
<shiggity> @ blaatmeister
<shiggity> er BluesKaj
<shiggity> damnit
<shiggity> I'm about ready to give up and start over/on another OS
<shiggity> I think it's not liking how I'm building the module
<arpan> hi
<lordievader> o/
<arpan> i was downloading plasma5 iso file and it got interrupted due to power failure. I have .part file downloaded approx 96%. can I use .part file to complete remaining download?
<lordievader> arpan: A proper download manager would.
<arpan> can't find any option for that in kget
<Walex> arpan: 'kget' should do that automagically *if the server supports restarting. You may have to rename the file without the ".part" suffix though.
<Walex> arpan: almost all FTP servers support restarting, but many HTTP servers don't.
<genii> If there's a direct link to the download you can also use wget with the -c switch ( destination file needs to be renamed without the .part suffix same as method Walex describes)
<arpan> thanks Walex. let me try that.
<Konwhald> hi there
<Konwhald> i have some trouble with notifications under kubuntu
<Konwhald> kde refuse to use another notification system than the gnome one (notify-osd)
<Konwhald> can someone please help ?
<Konwhald> (wondering how much peoples are here because it's the channel by default on some IRC clients)
<genii> Konwhald: It's often slow here. Best to just say your question, then wait perhaps 5-10 minutes as people leave and join, then re-ask. Eventually someone will usually respond.
<genii> ....and they left
 * genii goes back to making coffee
<david___> hhhhhow do I install as a dual boot kubuntu
<david___> i did not see a choice to use a unsused partition in the installer
<david___> darokthar do you knnnow how to install kubuntu as a dual boot?
<BluesKaj> david___, dual bot with which other OS?
<david___> I already have Windows vista installed and I have a partition set aside for kubuntu
<david___> thank you blueska for responding
<BluesKaj> david___, use manual partitioning to install kubuntu in the ubiquity installer, the partitoner will list the partitions anbd you can choose the ext partition there
<david___> ubiquity installer?
<BluesKaj> yes that's what the kubuntu installer is called
<david___> would that be the kubuntu installerr?
<david___> ok thank you
<david___> I will try that now!
<david___> I trried aand it keeps giving me a error something about a root
<david___> what type of file exteeeension should I use?
<BluesKaj> ext4
<david___> Blueskaj are you still there?
<david___> cool thank you
<BluesKaj> yes david___, / should be ext4
<david___> what mount point?
<BluesKaj>  mountpoint /
<david___> thank you
<BluesKaj> how large is the partition btw?
<Avic> hello
<Avic> I have kubunto installed and the freenx server. when i start the server the kde don't start, what i need to do? thanks
<Avic> kubuntu*
<Avic> how do i start kubuntu enviornment ?
<bprompt> Avic:     I think is just by running "plasma-desktop"
<kp12584> Hello all
<kp12584> I have a quick question.  When I run VRMS in the terminal I am told I have no non-free packages installed.  But I also show that Flash 15.0.0 is installed.  How is this possible?
<UCY_7400> hello any chance to upgrade kubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 remote from cli
<UCY_7400> do-releas-upgrade give me 'no new release'
<kbroulik> do-release-upgrade -d ?
<lordievader> kbroulik: UCY_7400 You don't want to do that. -d stands for a development release.
<lordievader> UCY_7400: Change your upgrade preference to normal. Now it is looking for LTS releases.
<UCY_7400> -d to devel ?
<kbroulik> ah, right, sorry
<UCY_7400> thx
<UCY_7400> ok will try
<lordievader> UCY_7400: Don't.
<lordievader> It's a bad idea.
<lordievader> Unless you mean the changing of the upgrade preferences, the go ahead ;)
<UCY_7400> yes i meean the pref
<UCY_7400> lordievader: works !! thx once more
<lordievader> UCY_7400: No problem ;)
<scottn_work> Just upgraded to 14.10 and on my laptop with an Intel graphics card getting this error - intel_set_pixmap_bo: size of buffer object does not match constraints: size=4096, must be greater than 8192, but less than 67108864. Google searching just gives me two wayland related entries. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Avic> what is the command to start kubuntu with vnc4server? startkde &   ?
#kubuntu 2014-10-29
<elementofone> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> elementofone: whats up
<top> as
<top> ZX
<AmnesiaHaze> any chance anyone knows anything about setting up port knocking on ssh?
<Unit193> AmnesiaHaze: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-port-knocking-to-hide-your-ssh-daemon-from-attackers-on-ubuntu
<AmnesiaHaze> Unit193,     followed still doesnt seem to open
<mefisto_> after upgrade to 14.10 I have dependency problems. Can anyone suggest what I should do? http://paste.kde.org/pnyeh2cl3
<valorie> mefisto_: did you have any suspicious/rare PPAs installed before the upgrade?
<mefisto_> valorie: well I had PPAs. they're all suspicious, right?
<valorie> wow, that is indeed dependency hell
<valorie> kubuntu-ppa should all be fine
<valorie> others sometimes cause problems
<valorie> however, it looks as if you got an incomplete upgrade for some reason
<valorie> can you run `sudo apt update && sudo apt install full-upgrade` and see what happens?
<valorie> I actually encountered some dependency problems in my upgrade as well, but that fixed it for me
<mefisto_> apt install full-upgrade ??
<valorie> yes, please just copy/paste the whole line
<valorie> everything between the ticks
<mefisto_> E: Unable to locate package full-upgrade
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> you ran `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> just like that?
<valorie> oh shoot
<valorie> I mistyped
<valorie> my goof
<mefisto_> same errors as what I pasted
<valorie> damn
<Unit193> He'd want  apt-get install -f or dpkg --configure -a
<Unit193> 14.10, with udev that old? Nah, it's 208.
<Unit193> 204 was trusty, iirc.
<valorie> Unit193: he did install -f
<valorie> I was about to head to dpkg
<valorie> poor old thing gave up, evidently
<valorie> so mefisto_, did you see what Unit193 said above?
<valorie> `dpkg --configure -a`
<valorie> should allow you to configure all those unconfigured bits
<mefisto_> valorie: no, dpkg gave the same kind of errors
<valorie> how did you initiate this upgrade?
<valorie> did you update 14.04 first?
<mefisto_> yes i updated 14.04, then did sudo do-release-upgrade
<valorie> ok
<valorie> please try do-release-upgrade again
 * valorie crosses fingers for luck
<valorie> full-upgrade should have uninstalled anything that needed to be gone, old versions and such
<mefisto_> No new release found
<valorie> grrrr
<valorie> any ideas, smart people of the channel?
<valorie> besides clean install
<scottn_work> Seems to be more activity now so going to try this question again - Just upgraded to 14.10 and on my laptop with an Intel graphics card getting this error - intel_set_pixmap_bo: size of buffer object does not match constraints: size=4096, must be greater than 8192, but less than 67108864. Google searching just gives me two wayland related entries. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<scottn_work> I'm using X, not wayland.
<valorie> right, wayland is not ready for prime time yet
<valorie> we KDE/Kubuntu do not use wayland yet
<scottn_work> I'm getting this error using X. It's a staight upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10.
<valorie> def. sounds like a driver problem
<valorie> scottn_work: try alt+f2, then type driver
<valorie> it should suggest driver-manager
<valorie> see if there is something else you can try
<scottn_work> valorie: Comes up completely blank
<valorie> !
<valorie> it doesn't say "collecting information about your system" or close?
<scottn_work> Says collecting information about your system and then goes blank. Stays open so not crashing per se.
<valorie> that is mighty strange
<valorie> !graphics
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> well, ubottu, you are disappointing to me
<valorie> !intell
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !intel
<valorie> nope
<scottn_work> The laptop is one of those dual driver things - intel + Geforce 310M CUDA. Before upgrading desktop effects were working fine with the intel. Now no desktop effects. It didn't find the nvidia card under either 14.04 or 14.10.
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> there is some nvidia issues, I've heard
<valorie> scottn_work: did you choose lightdm, or sddm?
<scottn_work> [  1056.646] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
<scottn_work> [  1056.646] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<scottn_work> [  1056.647] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<scottn_work> [  1056.647]    compiled for 1.16.0, module version = 2.99.914
<scottn_work> [  1056.647]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<scottn_work> [  1056.647]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0
<unopaste> scottn_work you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<valorie> scottn_work: please investigate that page that ubottu served you while you are muted
<valorie> I can be of no further help about drivers, unfortunately
<scottn_work> valorie: lightdm - it was only six lines... OK. Won't do that again. Here is is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8729184/
<scottn_work> So definitely finds the intel
<scottn_work> valorie: OK. Thanks for your help.
<valorie> I got it, but don't know anything about drivers
<valorie> beyond getting ubottu to cough up some hairballs
<valorie> lightdm should be less trouble, for now, until whatever the nvidia stuff is fixed for sddm
<scottn_work> valorie: I am using lightdm
<valorie> good
<valorie> sddm is working for me, but I have no driver issues
<hyper_ch> after last nights updates, my ethernet connection ceased working
<valorie> last night's updates to what, hyper_ch?
<hyper_ch> utopic
<hyper_ch> there were 4-5 small files.... didn't seem network related
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I have utopic as well
<hyper_ch> had ethernet last night at home
<hyper_ch> worked fine
<valorie> I'll go get an ethernet cable
<hyper_ch> updated, powered off this morning to get to work
<hyper_ch> and now at work - no ethernet connection. tried also different cables
<valorie> ewww
<hyper_ch> wifi works fine
<valorie> nmcli might be your friend
<valorie> rather clumsy to use, but it will work
<hyper_ch> updates from yesterday http://paste.debian.net/129189/
<hyper_ch> the systray applet sees when cable is plugged in and when not... just not connection is being established
<valorie> hyper_ch: I think that is the wrong paste
<valorie> my cable is immediately detected, and connected
<hateball> hyper_ch: what does mii-tool say
<valorie> so I wonder if it is connected to your updates
<hyper_ch> valorie:
<hyper_ch> no, that's the right paste... with the updates from last night
<hyper_ch> before it worked... and this morning it didn't anymore after reboot
<hyper_ch> hateball: waht's mii-tool?
<hateball> hyper_ch: used in terminal, shows info on your network cards etc
<hateball> thus, more trustworthy than gui things ;p
<hyper_ch> mii-tool
<hyper_ch> no MII interfaces found
<hateball> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hyper_ch> root@subi:~# mii-tool
<hyper_ch> no MII interfaces found
<hateball> ;f
<hyper_ch> strange.... I plugged in again and now it works... before it couldn't establish a connection for 3 minutes and 1 reboot
<hyper_ch> and mii-tool still say no interface found
<hyper_ch> (also I wonder why the network card has a description of p2p1 instead of eth0)
<soee> good morning
<hateball> hyper_ch: you can have a look in  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<hateball> googling suggests there is some package called biosdevname making a mess of things. I thought that was only used in Fedora, guess it is here as well now
<valorie> not installed here
<hateball> ye I dunno, I havent played with 14.10 much yet, but 70-persistent-net.rules has been troublesome in the past
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/phnsqofyk
<hyper_ch> hateball: thx for the info :)
<hyper_ch> it's not a bother... just unexpected as I'm used to eth0/1/....
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rishabh> #krita
<kolp> hi, how do I update from 14.04 to 14.10 without installing systemd?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> kolp, systemd will install, but won't be used unless you set it up in grub
<kolp> BluesKaj: why is it installed then?
<BluesKaj> not my decision, that's canonical's
<kolp> BluesKaj: right, thanks for the info
<lordievader> kolp: In 14.10 systemd is only used by udev.
<kolp> so 14.10 on't work without systemd?
<shadeslayer> kolp: I do believe its installed so that people who want to try it out can do so easily
<kolp> I thought that's what repositories are for :p
<domi-nic> As my system appears to have been broken (three times in a row) by switching to NVideas 304 driver can someone give me a command line to switch back to X-orgs driver. The graphical interface no longer allows switching.
<BluesKaj> well the debate begins
<lordievader> kolp: It dosn't use systemd
<BluesKaj> domi-nic, which nvidia gpu?
<domi-nic> GeForce 520
<B1nny> !plasma | b1nny
<B1nny> !plasma5 | b1nny
<ubottu> B1nny, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> domi-nic, which kubuntu?
 * BluesKaj shrugs, no patience
<domi-nic> BluesKaj : We were just starting a conversation 10 mins ago about nvidia drivers and GeForce GT520 when my connection dropped out. What do you need to know?
<BluesKaj> domi-nic, which kubuntu/
<BluesKaj> ?
<domi-nic_> gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:10428 gdkpixbuf warning cannot open pixbufloader module
<domi-nic_> this connection is flaky as well
<BluesKaj> domi-nic_, you should be using the 331 as a minimmum driver with that gpu
<domi-nic_> was doing on a previous install. but screen freezes (also the reason why I can't really use x-org server) linuxmint front page says to use 3.04 drivers to fix this.
<BluesKaj> no, 3,04 is too old , check the page date
<BluesKaj> are you on mint</
<kolp> so, a fresh 14.10 installation doesn't run systemd as pid 1 (though there is systemd-* stuff), but apt-get remove systemd wants to remove all of KDE and more... oh dear
<lordievader> kolp: Yes, like I said it's used by Udev.
<BluesKaj> kolp, the best you can hope for is the state of systemd to remain as is
<kolp> lordievader: yes, systemd-udev, I didn't grog it at the time
<kolp> BluesKaj: not something I want to rely on :)
<BluesKaj> kolp, well, not much choice unless you switch OSs that doesn't use systemd anywhere
<kolp> I'll stick with 14.04 for now and move to something without systemd at some point...
<BluesKaj> kolp, so you read the negative reports about systemd ...there's quite a debate about it alright
<lordievader> Likely the state of sytemd in 14.10 won't change. 15.04 on the other hand...
<kolp> yes, I've read quite a bit about systemd
<BluesKaj> lordievader, well , so far systemd isn't booting 15.04
<kolp> its not my cup of tea...
<BluesKaj> I have negativ e feelings about systemd and pulseaudio etc, both Poettering written, a guy who's been looked at as a fifth column in Linux vs the big guys
<BluesKaj> a spy in the house of love so to speak
<kolp> that, and a massive pid 1 like systemd is an unnecessary risk
<kolp> I hope the recent debian GR will be successful, then that'll be my OS of choice
<kolp> s/OS/distro/
<lordievader> Debian is also moving to systemd, that is why Ubuntu is moving.
<kolp> lordievader: that's not certain, there is a recent move to make support for alternative init systems mandatory in debian
<Roguehorse> =)
<Roguehorse> What is the script that runs when I mount an external drive through Dolphin by clicking in the left panel?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/fstab
<Roguehorse> yeah, I did that..not the same thing
<Roguehorse> that mounts the drive as ntfs...it's eSATA and pmount says it can't do it because it's not a removable drive
<BluesKaj> ahh the network folder desktop entry
<Roguehorse> bingo!
<Roguehorse> Dolphin mounts the drive under the user directory with as 700 permissions...fstab attaches 777 permissions
<BluesKaj> yes I have a similar setup, my external was setup with ssh in the network folder setup
<lordievader> Gvfs is responsible for that, I believe.
<Roguehorse> Dolphin doesn't specify the drive as ntfs as a result..the blue on green ascii highlighting in konsole is not there
<Roguehorse> Ahh..a hint I can chase down
<BluesKaj> i recently reformatted my external drive to ntfs from ext4 since it's now connected by usb to the network router, but I'm seriously considering moving it back to the media server pc
<Peace-> BluesKaj: dev chan ?
<Peace-> i forgot the name
<BluesKaj> Peace-, kubuntu-devel
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Peace-> BluesKaj: thank you
<Peace->  
<Roguehorse> I was chasing this down really quick last night and couldn't find a way to log the scripts run by actions through the file manager
<Roguehorse> I'm not thrilled with the way /etc/fstab handles the drive
<lordievader> Roguehorse: That's a question of configuration...
<Roguehorse> Well, I like the way Dolphin handles the mounting and not so much how /etc/fstab does so I'd like to be able to emulate the script run by Dolphin at boot rather that configure /etc/fstab to automount the drive so I don't necessarily have to launch Dolphin and can go straight to konsole
<Roguehorse> does that make sense?
<lordievader> Roguehorse: No. If you want to mount things at boot time use fstab.
<BluesKaj> or you can set it up in system settings>removable devices
<Roguehorse> I tried the system setting>removable devices and it doesn't recongnize my drive
<Roguehorse> in 13.10 I used to just nav to my drive in konsole and it would automount it for me
<Roguehorse> that all stopped with 14.04
<Roguehorse> I didn't have to configure fstab either
<Roguehorse> Dolphin automatically creates a mount point with correct permissions, owner, and group then when umount(ing) it removes the directory as well ... all this happens under /media/user/
<Roguehorse> if I can click on it and make this happen, I _should_ be able to also write a boot script and add it to system settings>startup & shutdown to emulate the process
<lordievader> Roguehorse: Or you can configure fstab properly.
<Roguehorse> LOL! Been there and done that..think _outside_ the box
<irish_canon> anyone here
<lordievader> irish_canon: See /names...
<genii> irish_canon: Lots of people :) Best to just ask whatever your question is and see if someone takes up an answer to it
<irish_canon> im trying you setup a system to do dictation using mozart
<irish_canon> but not able to install it
<genii> irish_canon: In Konsole, please do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozart       ...and then use pastebin to show us the output.
<genii> Possibly some dependency issue if you have PPAs or such.
<irish_canon> http://pastebin.com/bHAjdm5N
<irish_canon> im thinking that PPAs are missing but dont know where to obtain them
<genii> irish_canon: What is the result of: apt-cache policy mozart
<genii> Please excuse lag, I'm at work and assisting as possible.
<irish_canon> truth, dont know...
<genii> irish_canon: It's another command to put into Konsole and then show us the output of :)
<irish_canon> http://pastebin.com/MQyDdqjh
<genii> Hm, all that so far looks normal.
<genii> irish_canon: What happens if you try: sudo apt-get -f install
<irish_canon> im using kubuntu andd want to set up a dictation system and ideas... mine was mozart but no love
<irish_canon> http://pastebin.com/1Xu3M0Ek
<archetech2> how do i set quassel to stop drap over popups
<rww> what's a drap over?
<archetech2> drag
<archetech2> disable animations did it
<archetech2> nope it happens when I mouse over the channel list
<Walex> irish_canon: thats the kind of application that open source authors don't like to write, so there is not a lot to choose.
<madeti2> I upgraded my 14.04 kubuntu to 14.10 and then switched to plasma5 through "next repo", it was working fine, but after a while the system became unresponsive, so I restarted
<madeti2> now when I log in, after the splash screen, just a mouse cursor appear and nothing happens
<madeti2> no desktop, no icons, no panel
<madeti2> all black
<madeti2> but if I log into guest account, it is working as it sould
<madeti2> can anyone help me? or do I need to reinstall ?
<BluesKaj> madeti2, ctl+alt+F1-F6, login, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<madeti2> BluesKaj: I won't be able to install anything from internet, because for that I have to first log into a portal (accessible through browser, am in college), anything else that can be done?
<madeti2> i am currently running the laptop through a bootable pen drive
<BluesKaj> madeti2, why plasma 5 anyway, it's full of bugs, not ready for real usage
<BluesKaj> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<madeti2> BluesKaj: well I wanted to contribute to plasma 5, so i thought i should start by checking it out
<BluesKaj> madeti2, I gave it 3 chances and it struck out
<BluesKaj> madeti2, i'm not afraid to test new software, otherwise I wouldn't be running 15.04... that's all i have to say, otherwise I'll be chastised again by certan devs :)
<BluesKaj> madeti2, and without proper access to the internet testing new software is definitley not going to be easy.
<madeti2> :D
<genry> hallo))))))
<lordievader> o/
<genry> Русские есть?
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lelamal> Hi all! When I check for updates, on Muon Update Manager, I'm told a new version of Kubuntu is available. Then I click on Upgrade, enter my password, but nothing happens. I try to copy/paste the command from the popup window on Konsole, and this is what it says: http://paste.kde.org/pfcgfyuwx
<lelamal> What can I do to solve the problem?
<genii> lelamal: You used the � character as part of a password ?
<lelamal> genii: I can't see the character you typed, it appears to me just as an interrogation mark inside a black square
<genii> From your paste it seems to be having an issue with that particular character which is \xab
<genii> But from where it is coming, difficult to know
<lelamal> Mmm, I see... and is there anything I can do to upgrade the system?
<lelamal> I've been having this password for years, anyway, and never had any problem in upgrading.
<janmalte> does some users have problems with their online banking using KMyMoney? Since a few days I get an SSL Handshake error and can't receive the data from the banking server
<genii> janmalte: Perhaps a pastebin of the error you're experiencing might help
<janmalte> genii: There is no error message, except a message, saying TSL Handshake error during requesting the info from the banking using AqBanking/HBCI
<skinux> What is the best Anti-Virus software?
<genii> skinux: It's not really required for linux machines. But if you think you might be passing one on to someone else, you can check out clamav
<cdunn70000000000> hey can anyone help me im having issues installing a ati radeon hd 4250 propeitry driver
<cdunn70000000000> on kubuntu 14.04
<cdunn70000000000> anyone?
<cdunn70000000000> ?
<awaterme> hi guys, i need help, cant get my notebooks wifi running
<awaterme> can anybody help?
<valorie> awaterme: can you say more about what is happening?
<valorie> can you see your wifi in the widget?
<awaterme> I have the output from a wifi analysis script, I can paste it somewhere
<awaterme> its a broadcom 4352 (quite new) and ubuntu 14.04.
<awaterme> the wifi scans for networks, tries to connect to my network but cant connect.
<awaterme> it keeps on asking for a password, but the password is correct.
<awaterme> i had the wifi card working, but i dont know why. After a kernel update it was broken again, and now i am lost after trying out *everything*
#kubuntu 2014-10-30
<toni> hola
<LinusTorvaldII> no one talks here its bizarre
<MangaKaDenza> hi
<MangaKaDenza> so, sometimes when i close my netbook, and open it later, the icons switch to different looking ones (mainly in the system tray), and Kickoff or the cashew won't display the "suspend" thing
<MangaKaDenza> its as if it forgot this is a netbook, since i also don't see the battery item in the tray
<blueyed> Where has the packaging for tomahawk moved to? The package mentions https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomahawk, but that's 404.
<blueyed> We're in the process of setting up nightly builds via Launchpad recipes in #tomahawk, and it would make sense to use Kubuntu's packaging.
<MangaKaDenza> https://launchpad.net/tomahawk this?
<MangaKaDenza> ach
<MangaKaDenza> >Unable to contact KDED
<MangaKaDenza> how do I restart KDED
<MangaKaDenza> ah, kded4 without args
<james0r> looking for a now playing panel widget that will display cover art, track/artist info and controls for spotify. any recommendations?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<James0r> anyone know where i can find additional templates for the adjustable clock widget? for some reason they all look awful with the defaul panel size.
<soee> good morning
<cdunn70000000000> hello can anyone help me at all?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cdunn70000000000> hello im having a issue with installing a ati mobility 4250 hd graphics card as a propeitry driver on 14.04
<cdunn70000000000> ?
<valorie> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> I hope that helps, cdunn70000000000
<cdunn70000000000> thanks but apparently amd have stopped my card support on ubuntu 12.04
<cdunn70000000000> thats currently why im currently stuck on a open souce driver
<valorie> and what is the problem with that?
<cdunn70000000000> i want to play games?
<cdunn70000000000> im having graphical issues just running simple games such as ck2
<valorie> cdunn70000000000: have you tried driver-manager?
<cdunn70000000000> yes
<valorie> I'm sure there are others that know far more than I do, so you can either wait for one of those people, look in the forums, or write to the user list
<cdunn70000000000> ok thanks
<Saphyel> GMornin'
<cdunn70000000000> hi
<lordievader> o/
<depesz> hi. i'm on trusty. after last update it looks like ssh-agent is no longer started, but instead something called "gnome-keyring" is. how can I disable it and revert to normal ssh-agent?
<Walex> depesz: someone else was looking at that yesterday...
<Walex> depesz: the 'gnome-keyring' daemon is as the name shows a key agent for GNOME.
<depesz> yeah. but i never used it. i don't use *keyring* to store passwords. the only thing I used was ssh-agent, and I want to keep using it.
<Walex> depesz: so you need to look at the various places where per-X11-session daemons are started and edit them. The 'Xsession', 'xinitrc', 'env' subdirectory, etc.
<depesz> so far I removed *gnome-keyring* packages, and aftrer reboot I got normal ssh-agent environment, but I'm afraid that it will come back :/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<depesz> hi
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> is it incorrect to use update-manager command to upgrade kubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 ? the man page says, its going to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<BluesKaj> yes silv3r_m00n , but sudo do-release-upgrade will work as well, but turn off the "LTS only upgrade" in the package manager first
<BluesKaj> and make sure you update and upgrade before upgrading to 14.10, silv3r_m00n
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: yeah, doing that only
<silv3r_m00n> earlier i thought of using update-manager, but suddenly i checked the man page and found that information, so now thinking of using do-release-upgrade with mode desktop. and by the way, what is FRONTEND , the -f option to do-release-upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> silv3r_m00n, all package managers use dpkg so you still need to turn the "LTS only" off
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: yeah, done that
<BluesKaj> ok silv3r_m00n, in the terminal, sudo do-release-upgrade
<silv3r_m00n> how about this, ~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE
<BluesKaj> where did you get that from...what's the purpose of that command?
<silv3r_m00n> i got it here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu   and it pops a gui window
<BluesKaj> well if you want to the upgrade manager then go ahead , but don't mix apt-get and the package manager, use one or the other.
<silv3r_m00n> means ?
<silv3r_m00n> what does this command do  sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE  ?
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: It upgrades you to the next available version of (K)Ubuntu. And you tell it to use the DistUpgradeViewKDE frontend. However, I'm wondering what is wrong with the terminal (screen) view...
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: no nothing, just checking the options, i would better do with the terminal view
<silv3r_m00n> thanks for the help by the way
<silv3r_m00n> and are there any kind of backups i should take before the upgrade ?
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: Yes. Allways have backups.
<w7ldn> lol, should always have backups, upgrade or no
<crancocco> hello
<lordievader> w7ldn: Exactly ;)
<darokthar> I it possible to fix a window to the left and set it's behaviour like a panel. For example i want my skype to be fixed to the right screen edge and when i maximize other windows, i'd like them to take only the space left.
<darokthar> I just don't know how to google this.
<lordievader> darokthar: Perhaps you can set window rules to that effect. But I don't have KDE loaded at this moment to check if it is possible.
<lelamal> Hi all! When I check for updates, on Muon Update Manager, I'm told a new version of Kubuntu is available. Then I click on Upgrade, enter my password, but nothing happens. I try to copy/paste the command from the popup window on Konsole, and this is what it says: http://paste.kde.org/pfcgfyuwx
<darokthar> lordievader, thx maybe i'll ask in the kde channel.
<lelamal> What can I do to solve the problem?
<BluesKaj> lelamal, update and upgrade your OS first, then turn off the "LTS only upgrade" in the package manager
<BluesKaj> then , sudo do-release-upgrade in the terminal lelamal
<lordievader> lelamal: And perhaps tell it to use the en_US locale.
<lelamal> BluesKaj: it's already set to "normal releases". Ok, then, I'll do the rest as you said and see what happens. Thank you!
<lelamal> lordievader: I'll do that, thank you.
<kubuntu89fux> hi everyone :)
<kubuntu89fux> \leave
<BluesKaj> another smartass nick
<excalibr> :D
<mfraz74> doing the upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 and the upgrade is stuck on "configuring update-notifier-common" at 0%
<BluesKaj> mfraz74,  update and upgrade your OS first, then turn off the "LTS only upgrade" in the package manager
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: the OS was fully up-to-date
<mfraz74> the upgrade is at 91% with configuring-update-notifier stuck at 0%
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, is the upgrade still running or is it stuck?
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: with the terminal open at the bottom of the window, it is still running with [Working]0%
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, it takes a while, seems it took 20 mins on my dsl connection the last time I upgraded to a new release.
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: it did the same thing on my laptop and I left that for 8 hours without it finishing.
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, that's why I use the terminal
<BluesKaj> package managers can get stuck minor errors that apt will skip over with a warning
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: looks like it could be ttf-mscorefonts-installer that is causing it
<BluesKaj> then that possibly needs your agreement like java installation \
<BluesKaj> 0.
<mfraz74> killed the upgrade and ran apt-get -f install
<mfraz74> looks like it is having trouble fetching andale32.exe
<mfraz74> The HTTP server sent an invalid Content-Range header
<mfraz74> E: Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe  The HTTP server sent an invalid Content-Range header
<mfraz74> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1371783
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1371783 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "package ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 (utopic) fails to install/upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, that's a windows .exe  file it womn't run on linux
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: it is installed as part of the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, do you have some ppas in your sources.list?
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: yes, but they were all disabled during the upgrade as they usually are
<BluesKaj> if so comment them with # in front or delete them altogether , or remove them from /etc/aptsources.list.d
<mfraz74> going to try rebooting now
<mfraz74> fingers crossed
<BluesKaj>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jimmy51v_> how can i set my wallpaper from the terminal?  i have a jpg in $HOME/Pictures/sample.jpg   in Mint I do >        gsettings set org.cinnamon.desktop.background picture-uri "file:///$HOME/Pictures/sample.jpg"         < and it works.
<BluesKaj> jimmy51v_, I use 6 desktops so it's easier to use the default desktop settings
<jimmy51v_> BluesKaj: you mean ... you just don't set your wallpaper at all?
<BluesKaj> yes i set wallpaper on 6 different virtual desktops
<BluesKaj> by right clicking on the desktop and choosing "default desktop settiings" which then brings up the dewsktop settings gui
<BluesKaj> desktop settings gui
<jimmy51v_> BluesKaj: ok... so you have to click a UI.  I've got to script it.  is there something simliar to gsettings that would let me do so in KDE?
<BluesKaj> jimmy51v_, this is kubuntu support, it's assumed your on KDE
<BluesKaj> you're
<jimmy51v_> BluesKaj: yeah... i'm starting with Kubuntu 14.04 but I have to add cinnamon as an option for a group of users who prefer it.
<BluesKaj> well,  what I posted above applies to kde/kubuntu-desktop
<jimmy51v_> BluesKaj: hmm... i must have missed something.  did you post something about setting wallpaper in Kubuntu from the terminal?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> ity's easier from the desktop gui
<jimmy51v_> heh.  maybe once at a time.  not when you're deploying to 50+ machines!
<BluesKaj> well, that's the first time anyone has asked that in my experience, besides whynot let the 50+ users choose their own wall paper :)
<jimmy51v_> BluesKaj: hehe.  power users, sure.  this is quite a shock to normal office workers.  i want it to look as much like their old machine as possible.
<rberg> jimmy51v_:  have you looked at this? https://code.google.com/p/ksetwallpaper/
<jimmy51v_> rberg:  i have not
<jimmy51v_> reading...
<rberg> or maybe you can simply overwrite the file of the default wallpaper
<rberg> but in that case I would expect kubuntu updates to put it back int he fiture
<rberg> *future
<rberg> looks like that is stored in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc maybe you could sed it
<skinux> I need a free software for password protecting a directory?
<aljosa> did some recent update changed the way ssh-agent works? i have my ssh keys loaded when i start kubuntu and i can't use keys
<aljosa> previously nothing was loaded
<aljosa> "ssh-add -D" doesn't work, keys are still listed w/ "ssh-add -L"
<rodolfojcj> hello!
<rodolfojcj> does anyone know a way to kill/logout desktop sessions in Kubuntu 14.10?
<rodolfojcj> with kubuntu 14.04 I used "loginctl list-sessions" followed by something like "loginctl terminate-session c8", even without sudo or without being root user (which I considered a security bug, because I was able to kill a logged in user with minimal privileges)
<rodolfojcj> but right now with 14.10 I can't, even using sudo
<rodolfojcj> I want to kill/logout some locked guest desktop sessions that are consuming resources, and I don't want to reboot the system
<mpm_> Hi, I know it's a tech preview but I'm trying to install the plasma 5 kubuntu. When I press 'Install ubuntu' at the boot screen it just goes to the live session. Just wondering if anyone has any advice
<mpm_> Maybe I could go into a terminal and start the installation that way
<mpm_> although I don't know how
<lordievader> mpm_: I was just installing the same thing, I have an 'Install Kubuntu Plasma5' icon on the desktop.
<lordievader> That start the installer just fine.
<mpm_> lordievader: I don't have that
<mpm_> found it by searching for it
<lordievader> Hmm, here sddm didn't start properly, did you have that problem?
<mpm_> maybe, but I have the installer now anyway
<mpm_> This is scary, it says /dev/sda free space 1000204 MB i.e. my whole hard drive
<mpm_> Probably a bug
<mpm_> (hopefully)
<mpm_> Yeah I'll just install ubuntu :p
<lordievader> mpm_: Hold on, does it have windows installed?
<mpm_> yes
<lordievader> mpm_: Is it a dynamic disk?
<mpm_> I don't know
<lordievader> mpm_: Windows will very happily convert your disk to a dynamic disk with one click. But Linux doesn't support Windows Dynamic Disks and converting it back to a basic disk means wiping it... :(
<mpm_> oh damn
<mpm_> so no linux for me unless I wipe my disk?
<lordievader> mpm_: I don't say that. Check if it is a dynamic disk.
<mpm_> I'm in the live session right now so I'll boot back into windows and check
<mpm_> Well I have the option to convert the disk to a dynamic disk so I assume it isn't already
<mpm_> lordievader ^
<lordievader> mpm_: No, I don't think so either.
<mpm_> lordievader: now what?
<lordievader> mpm_: Err, try again and hope this time partitions are detected correctly?
<mpm_> I haven't changed anything so I doubt there will be a difference but thanks anyway
<irish_canon> Hello all
<irish_canon> Id like to make a script that auto backs up a USB drive no matter the make or size
<lordievader> irish_canon: Write a script that rsync a folder to some mountpoint and a udev rule to mount the stick there and fire up the script.
<irish_canon> sure, as long as it works
<Zephyr1139> what is the suggested swap space size for kubuntu 14.10 ?
<Zephyr1139> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<BluesKaj> Zephyr1139, usually 1.5x your ram, above 6G use the same as ram
<lordievader> Zephyr1139: Do you plan on using hibernate?
<Zephyr1139> not planning on using hibernate. I'm setting up a tower.  free -m reports a total of 2000.  So I'll reserve 3000 as swap.
<soee> hmm i never used swap in last 2-3 years :D
<lordievader> Zephyr1139: I never assign more than 5Gb of swap, if I assign swap at all.
<Zephyr1139> should the swap partion occur before the '/' parition?  I'm dual booting this tower PC BTW.
<lordievader> Zephyr1139: Doesn't matter.
<Zephyr1139> I've got /dev/sda1 ntfs, /dev/sda2 swap, and /dev/sda3 ext4. Which device should I choose for the Boot loader? The selection box defaulted to just /dev/sda.
<lordievader> Zephyr1139: If you only have one drive, sda.
<soee> http://ultimate-solution.com.pk/2014/05/all-about-linux-swap-partition/
<JeZxLee> Great O.S. - I bounce around alot trying new one's but always come back to Kubuntu 14.04 L.T.S. 64Bit...
<MangaKaDenza> argh
<MangaKaDenza> so, I'm trying to install Plasma 5's KDE-baseapps package from neon, and it keeps giving me an error that there's one file provided by kio-extras
<MangaKaDenza> /opt/project-neon5/share/kservices5/filenamesearch.protocol
<MangaKaDenza> and I cant remove kio-extras
<MangaKaDenza> pls help
<TheFakeazneD525> how to install kde-baseapps (kf5) in Trusty
<stanislav> plasma 5 is very cool!
#kubuntu 2014-10-31
<makied> hello i am a noob when it comes to linux. i am running kubuntu lastest verison. How can I get my logitech headset to work. I hear no sound.
<valorie> makied: when you click on the speaker icon, and open it up, do you see your headset?
<Snowhog> Anyone loose total network function after do-release-upgrade from 14.04.1 to 14.10? My Network controller is a Broadcom BCM4313 and my Ethernet controller is a Realtek Semiconductor RTL8101/RT8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet. Both wired and wireless worked fine before the upgrade.
<valorie> Snowhog: I did, and had to turn it on with nmcli
<valorie> however it seems spotty
<valorie> most had no problem at all
<Snowhog> valorie: nmcli d reports that NetworkManger is not runing
<valorie> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> Snowhog: do you have the networkmanager plasmoid?
<Snowhog> Yes. It's in the Task Manager with a red x.
<valorie> I believe that I recall turning on the networkmanager with nmcli
<valorie> took me awhile to figure out how to use it, but I did get everything working
<Snowhog> valorie: Damn!! All I had to do was run sudo service network-manager start and both my wired and wireless connections came up. Back in business.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> very good
<valorie> that didn't work for me; glad it worked for you
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Linnak> I'm sorry to write here but I don't think there is KWheezy irc channel. I'M sure that you know the answer. I'd like to install KWheezy and it asks me about locale. Which should I choose UTF-8 or ISO-8859-2?
<ikonia> kwheezy ?
<ikonia> is that a clone disitro ?
<lordievader> Linnak: Sounds like Debian KDE and I thought there was a #debian-kde
<Linnak> Ok
<lordievader> Hmm, never mind..
<valorie> debian's IRC server is OFTC
<valorie> there may be an unofficial chan here on freenode tho
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lordievader> valorie: Just checked there no debian-kde, hence the nevermind ;)
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I should be in oftc, but another server..... Konversation doesn't have enough room!
<valorie> even though I made the channel list font really tiny
<lordievader> valorie: 4 freenode channels is doable...
<valorie> I have 3 servers, 41 chans
<valorie> fortunately not all chatty!
<lordievader> Yeah, freenode does not report about other servers ;)
<alvin> Good morning. WIll Kubuntu 14.10 receive larger kernel updates? (I'm specifically looking for 3.17)
<hateball> alvin: What you see is what you get
<hateball> ie no
<alvin> No network then :-(
<hateball> there is always the option of adding the mainline ppa
<hateball> alvin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<alvin> Yes, I'm trying
<alvin> bug #1373276
<ubottu> bug 1373276 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to connect to ethernet with Intel I217-LM" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373276
<alvin> I have the Intel I21-V. Same problem. Everything looks good, but it simply doesn't work. (No warnings/errors)
<lordievader> alvin: Did you add that to the comments and confirmed the bug?
<alvin> Not yet. I'm trying the other kernel first. I'll add it if my findings are the same.
<robin_> KMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMailKMail
<ikonia> robin_: ?
<robin_> baux
<ikonia> pardon ?
<robin_> linbax
<ikonia> robin_: what's the issue ?
<ikonia> I don't understand
<robin_> nothing sorry.
<robin_> my gf raped my keyboard
<robin_> :D
<alvin> Apparently, I'll loose the nvidia driver. DKMS does not succeed
<alvin> Yep. 3.17 works. 3.18 does not
<lordievader> That's hard to believe.
<alvin> 3.18 has other trouble. I see an initramfs. Network is probably ok
<yossarianuk> alvin: its possibly due to the Ubuntu nvidia package not being the most recent.
<yossarianuk> try installing the binary version from nvidia.com - that does support 3.18 i believe
<alvin> yossarianuk: Thanks. I think I'll start by trying to run 3.17 properly. It is a production machine. Pity there are no official backports. (And it used to work on a previous kernel. Somewhere between 3.13 and 3.16)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Tubero> hi
<alvin> How do I rebuild the initramfs?
<alvin> ok, found it. It's actually very easy. But still. What a struggle... my network is still not working.
<BluesKaj> alvin, details pls for 'network is still not working'
<alvin> BluesKaj: I wish there were some. Driver: e1000e. NIC Intel I217-V. Errors in log: none. Warnings: none. DHCP: times out. Static. You can set an address, but ping nothing. Nothing comes in or goes out.
<BluesKaj> ethernet? if so run eth0=dhcp , then sudo dhclient eth0
<alvin> DHCPDISCOVER ON eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval ....
<alvin> But nothing.
<alvin> It tries 9 times, then times out, then tries the whole thing again
<BluesKaj> ok , try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<alvin> BluesKaj: Believe me, I've tried. The worst thing is that nothing in the logs shows anything weird
<alvin> Wireshark shows the DHCP requests leaving
<BluesKaj> ok , do you have the correct driver for the chip ...I have to ask :P
<alvin> I tried 2 drivers. The default, built in. And the newer version from Intel.
<BluesKaj> ok
<alvin> But yes, it's certainly the e1000e driver.
<BluesKaj> right
<alvin> The weird thing is that I do see incoming stuff from wireshark
<alvin> Some UDP packets from my switch for example.
<BluesKaj> does 'ip addr' give you anything?
<alvin> Only, eth0 does not want to get an IP. I can give it one, but that still doesn't help. I disabled UFW too.
<alvin> BluesKaj: Yes, an APIPA address: 169.254.6.228/16
<alvin> and some inet6 stuff
<BluesKaj> it should just give you the same as ifconfig, now that ip addr replaces it
<alvin> Right. I've heard some rumours about that. Didn't know what came instead.
<alvin> Wireshark is open and capturing. I see a lot of stuff coming in. UDP, ICMPv6, BROWSER stuff. But somehow it all doesn't count.
<BluesKaj> ifconfig is still a valid command, and they give slightly different results
<alvin> Well, I disabled network-manager earlier and used the 'old' ifconfig way of setting an IP address. Even tried with a cross cable to my notebook. Nothing. I couldn't ping the notebook after setting an address manually.
<BluesKaj> did you setup /etc/network/interfaces and  /t
<BluesKaj> etc/resolv.conf
<alvin> BluesKaj: Yes, tried that too.
<alvin> and the gateway. I can't think of anything else
<alvin> But all those things are not necessary with the cross cable. I've set an IP on both machines using ifconfig. Then pinged those IP's.
<BluesKaj> ok , dunno if /etc/resolv.conf is still overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head though
<alvin> In the meantime I've tried switching to systemd, but I still don't like it. (The reason: some errors in de logs). It's impossible to disable network-manager now.
<alvin> I also tried an USB stick with the Kubuntu 14.10 installer. Same thing. Live desktop environment: no network.
<BluesKaj> well, when I was running static IP without NM it had to be removed so it didn't overwrite /etc/resolv.conf and other networks settings
<alvin> It has been a while since I've ignored network-manager. It's actually quite handy on my system. But then I've used DNS-settings in /etc/network/interfaces and left network-manager running.
<alvin> This is one hell of a strange problem. But it's not my setup. The live image has the same trouble.
<BluesKaj> I need NM for wifi and vpn here
 * alvin goes hunting for other live images
<BluesKaj> router?
<BluesKaj> or medem troubles?
<alvin> Nah. All other computers don't have troubles. It's a Soekris box with pfsense. Can't go wrong there.
<BluesKaj> modem
<BluesKaj> ok
<alvin> The rest of the network works fine. The cable is fine too. I can use it with an USB NIC.
<BluesKaj> then it's beyond myn scope, never dealt with pfsense or any of that fw stuff
<alvin> I have no idea what it can be. I'm now booting an old PartedMagic CD.
<alvin> I wonder if it's some BIOS setting. That could explain why it works in Windows (dualboot) and not in LInux. Pmagic shows the same trouble.
<mpm_> I was in here yesterday asking about a problem where my partitions weren't being detected by the installer for kde plasma 5 tech preview. The problem was I still had some GPT data left from an old so I had to use fixpart to delete it. After I did that, I just ran the installer and everything works. Just in case anybody else has this problem.
<mpm_> left from an old install*
<mpm_> Also fixparts*
<echelon__> join #sex
<alvin> Not now. Too much trouble with that nic.
<alvin> Hmm, FreeBSD lets me down too. I'm really starting to think in the direction of the BIOS
<mpm_> The live session rendering is extremely buggy for me but I guess that's down to drivers
<oshunluvr> Attempted to install 14.10 Plasma 5 from the iso last night on bare metal. Ubiquity crashes at grub-install here (i was attempting a PBR install). Tried again with the --no-bootloader switch (why isn't that option in the GUI?) and still failed at the same point but no errors reported. Anyone else having this?
<BluesKaj> uefi?
<BluesKaj> mpm>^
<mpm_> BluesKaj: not sure what you're asking
<wuschLOR> hi there i got a question about the context menu in dolphin; i can do rightclick compess and have lots of possibilities - is there a way to add compess to zip + date in the filename ?
<BluesKaj> does your machine use uefi in place of bios?
<mpm_> yeah
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mpm_> I think I'm okay since I'm in the final stages of installation right now
<BluesKaj> ok , but the bootloader/grub might fail again, but i can't advise you since I know practically nothing about uefi ... used legacy mode for my install of W7 and Kubuntu
<mpm_> BluesKaj: that happened last time, but last time I installed windows last
<mpm_> maybe it will be different
<BluesKaj> oh, always install windows first then linux
<mpm_> restarting now
<lfrlucas> Hi Anybody uses vnc with kubuntu 14.04?
<lfrlucas> Kded4 crashes due to kscreen
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: VNC is terrible - use X2go/NX/Spice .
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: what do you recomend?
<mpm_> grub shows both kubuntu (says ubuntu) and windows 7, all went well
<BluesKaj> mpm_, cool :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , dunno why grub doesn't recognize kde
<BluesKaj> probly a kernel thing
<wuschLOR> to clarify im wirting a new sevice i want to use Exec=compress_TARGZ.sh %U and add a date to the file name
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: x2go
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/wiki:repositories:ubuntu
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: thanks
<yossarianuk> you don;t get 3d / desktop effects though
<yossarianuk> (has been known to mess up desktop effects on the machine you are connecting to) - i.e you may need to re-enable them after
<yossarianuk> its about 20 - 50 X faster than VNC ....
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: one word of warning x2go only works on desktops that do not REQUIRE 3d - i.e not on Gnome3/Unity.
<yossarianuk> KDE /LXDE/XFCE are fine
<alvin> Yeah, I'd like to try it out. It's build on NX3 technology. I've used NX3 for years.
<alvin> NX4 sounds nice, but the free version is without SSH :-(
<yossarianuk> alvin: NX4 is shie
<yossarianuk> *shite*
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: the client is windows
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: I'm using x2go, How can I set resolution?
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: the client is for loads of OS's
<wuschLOR> hey guys somebody familiar with the ark batch mode - i'm trying to add a date to my compressed filename this is what i got Exec=ark --changetofirstpath --add --autofilename tar.gz %F as a default
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: Resolution is not changing...
<yossarianuk> - add the repo and 'sudo apt-get install x2goclient'
<yossarianuk> for the client
<yossarianuk> you set resolution in the client
<mpm_> Any tips on getting nvidia drivers to work with kubuntu 14.10? Can't even detect my native resolution
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: I already installed client and server. I connected, but resolution is always FullHD
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: I put 800x600 in the client. But it comes FullHD
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: double check you have set res correctly
<yossarianuk> -> session preferences -> settings tab
<yossarianuk> -> custom - enter correct width/height....
<yossarianuk> if you have issues I suggest #x2go
<mpm_> Also why does nvidia-settings say my monitor is CRT-0...
<BluesKaj> mpm_, open system serttings>driver, manager look for the recommended nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> err driver manager
<yossarianuk> sounds like they already have the nvidia driver installed
<mpm_> There is no driver manager
<mpm_> plasma 5 btw
<yossarianuk> I have seen this before oddly on machines when the monitor VGA/DVI cable was knackered or not fixed into the VGA card correctly.
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: Hmmm it works from windows, not from gentoo client
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: Odd - i've had it working from Ubuntu 12.04->14.10 (and Kubuntu), Arch, Opensuse and Fedora.
<yossarianuk> not tested gentoo - I gave up using that about 6 years ago .... Its a worse habit than any drug...
<yossarianuk> Or whenever I first tried Arch... - It was a KDE update that did it - Gentoo = several hours - Arch = 10 minutes.
<yossarianuk> I love the USE flags though,,,
<BluesKaj> mpm_, 14.10 plasma 5, forgotten where to look for the recommended drivers/additional drivers or whatever plasma 5 calls them
<TheFakeazneD525> jen2
<BluesKaj> dropped plasma5 3 weeks ago after too many bugs got in the way
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: you should report a bug if you have found one - however as you are using gentoo there are many many potential things causing the problems.
<lordievader> alvin: Do other hosts see your dhcp requests?
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: maybe the version
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: its 4.0.3.
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: I just want to put it working in windows. It's for my friends. I used my gentoo laptop just to try the client in linux, but is not important
<yossarianuk> cool
<yossarianuk> im on 4.0.2.1-1 ...
<alvin> lordievader: Good question. I should have ran tcpdump on the router. It's too late now. I found the issue (partly). It was a BIOS setting. Trouble is, I don't know what setting. I reset to "optimal values", then the network works. Then I changed every setting one by one and rebooted to see if it still worked. Now every setting is as before, and I still have network...
<Vaios> s
<alvin> So, it was a BIOS problem, but I still don't know what exactly.
<alvin> There are some errors in the logs. Unrelated. If I look them up it's all ACPI bug, firmware bug... ignore them. No clear answers.
<lordievader> alvin: A bios problem, how odd.
<alvin> It worked again as soon as I resetted the BIOS
<BluesKaj> alvin, what did you reset in the bios?
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: thank you. X2go is fabulous. I did not imagine that there is a remote desktop app like this
<alvin> Mostly everything. Well, the setting "reset to optimized defaults"
<alvin> It's an ASUS mobo. Irritating UEFI thing. I always have to pull out the mouse or I can't navigate
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: best I have used
<yossarianuk> lfrlucas: only works with real desktops - not gnome3/unity...
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: eheh
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: YOu can even share folders from client machine!
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: Very nice app
 * BluesKaj wiped the drive clean of windows gpt etc. and runs uefiu in legacy mode .. it's the only setrup I understand
<BluesKaj> err uefi
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: UEFI is not too bad now...
<yossarianuk> secure boot is a nightmare apparently - but unless you run windows you can just disable that
<yossarianuk> my view is - if you have the tech you may as well use it...
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: I noticed that resolution does not change in gentoo like in windows when you resize client window, but when I define display number it sets the local display resolution in gentoo. Not bad
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, well, it's too late, windows 7 runs fine as does kubuntu
<yossarianuk> also some systems are coming out now as UEFI only - SteamOS used to be originally
<yossarianuk> it also forces you to use GPT>..
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: fair enough - the 'advantages' are not worth switching...
<BluesKaj> this laptop came with windows 8.1 which I promptly erased
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: smart choice - same here..
<yossarianuk> I have a win 8.1 vm to run 1 application - vsphere...
<alvin> Heh, I paid the Microsoft tax for my laptop, but never even booted Windows on it
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I gave 8.1 a chance on my desktop pc , but it wasn't my cuppa tea...too much like unity :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , same here alvin
<yossarianuk> I'm in charge of the infrastructure now and am slowly planning on converting all vmware vms -> KVM.
<lordievader> KVM \o/
<yossarianuk> KVM = more flexible , faster IOOPS!
<yossarianuk> built into the kernel, etc...
<yossarianuk> also libguestfs-tools can do wonderful things
<yossarianuk> like resizing partitions within a disk image that are not at the end of the disk.
<yossarianuk> i.e  i.e say you want to expand a disk image, + FIRST partition or one not the one at the end of the disk + LVM volume size + the ext4 filesystem you do this in one command. - don't think you can do that with other virtulaisation techs (except XEN)
<BluesKaj> tried kvm-qemu, but it would fail to install the OS
<BluesKaj> virtualizer
<alvin> I've been using KVM for years. It's great. Instead of libvirt I'm using ganeti though.
<BluesKaj> i just dual boot ... that way I still have vpn and full use of the hw
<TBotNik_> All, need info! Has a fix been made to the LiveDVD code to allow it to enter into the following modes:
<TBotNik_>     Upgrade (for any other detected Kubuntu/Ubuntu version)?
<TBotNik_>     Recovery (to fix current problems, such as aptitude error that exists in current release)?
<TBotNik_> Please inform! I'm stuck! The failure to bounce to "Recovery" and the current release aptitude issue has me where I can not fix anything on my laptop!
<shadeslayer> The Kubuntu installer most certainly does not support upgrade scenarios at the moment
<mpm_> At this point I'm ready to give up but after doing apt-get upgrade in kubuntu 14.10 my screen went black and I had to use the power button to reboot. When I logged in again I was faced with this: http://snag.gy/DeXx9.jpg
<mpm_> All applications display sideways, but function as if they were the right way up, making it completely unusable
<shadeslayer> holy crap
<shadeslayer> mpm_: reproducable with a new user?
<mpm_> don't know but I can give it a go
<mpm_> Problem is reproducible with new user. Tried deleting xorg.conf since I thought nvidia-xconfig might have done something but it didn't change
<mpm_> Anyway I think I might just delete the kubuntu partition
<porrontho> No me puedo conectar a la sesion unity ubuntu
<BluesKaj> mpm_, which nvidia driver?
<mpm_> BluesKaj: I did apt-get install nvidia-current, from the xorg-edgers ppa
<BluesKaj> why a ppa ? wasn't the 331 driver working?
<BluesKaj> mpm_,^
<mpm_> I don't know, I just googled how to install the latest driver and there was an option between the website and a ppa
<mpm_> so I chose ppa
<BluesKaj> xorgedgers isn't bad but it is cutting edge, that driver you have may be the problem
<mpm_> In my xorg log somewhere, there was a message about being unable to read EDID from CRT-0
<mpm_> I assume that's the cause of my resolution problem
<mpm_> The messed up display, I really have no idea because the apt-get upgrade did it
<BluesKaj>  mpm_ lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D' to check which driver is installed
<mpm_> I'm on windows right now, but it's the latest proprietary one in xorg-edgers
<mpm_> thanks for your help
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: Do you know how to make x2go source /etc/profile
<lfrlucas> yossarianuk: PATH variables are not well
<jimmy51v_> can I get the start button keyboard key to pop the K menu?
<BluesKaj> jimmy51v_, the kmenu is tied to alt+F1 and doesn't look like it's editable.
<jimmy51v_> BluesKaj:  I've found a forum post about it... they suggest using a package called ksuperkey to set it up that way.  I'll check that out
<jimmy51v_> holy cow it worked
<Graf_Westerholt> Where is the setting to prevent kate from crashing when deleting a file?
<alvin> Settings -> Configure Kate -> Application -> General -> Do not crash
<alvin> Maybe the last one is "warn about files modified by foreign processes" ;-)
<BluesKaj> gotta clean my driveway...snowed here and it's taking too long to melt
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jimmy51v_> alvin:  seems like "Do not crash" would be more intuitive
<jimmy51v_> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> alvin :D
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, there is a programm “Sweeper”. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Actually, the problem is that kate crashes when I delete any file. It does not have to be open in kate. Can be a JEPG or something else.
<Graf_Westerholt> If Amarok is running, both crash.
<Leoneof`> hey, if i use kubuntu 14.04 , is it possible to upgrade kde 4.13 to 4.14?
<TBotNik_> All: Posted current issue at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544141/aptitude-error-hold-over-from-12-04-to-14-04
<TBotNik_> Does anyone know where this patch is and how to install the fix?
<TBotNik_> All: Think I wrote it up right!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik_, dunno about aptitude, I stopped using it due it's probs with dependencies
<BluesKaj> many releases ago aamof
<TBotNik_> All: Repeating All: Posted current issue at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544141/aptitude-error-hold-over-from-12-04-to-14-04!  Think I wrote it up right! Does anyone know where this patch is and how to install the fix?
<robertbellarmine> alright, I have had a problem for a while now. For some reason,  vim is not allowing to use esc to get out of a mode. Is there some line config change I can do to change that?
<robertbellarmine> I think I found a solution, http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Avoid_the_escape_key by changing the :imap key. Not sure if it will work, let me see.
<robertbellarmine> that worked for me :)
<robertbellarmine> opps I just realized I was in the wrong channel my bad everyone lol.
<robertbellarmine> such an idiot >_<
<soee> :D
<soee> i wouldnt call idiot someone that looking for a solution :)
<rom1504_> test
<Maaaaaaaartin> LIST
#kubuntu 2014-11-01
<dmt> hi
<ozberk> hi guys
<ozberk> I eed to upload sme photos to facebook but the photo picker can't show the photos bi enouh it's just ive me a list of items but I need to see prewiev of images like in windows
<ozberk> how can I do this
<ozberk> I have my keyboard :(
<ozberk> I hate*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ozberk> hi
<BluesKaj> hi ozberk
<ozberk> can you help me
<BluesKaj> only if you tell us what your issue is.
<ozberk> if there is no solution I'll have to switch back to windows which I don't want to do but I really need to solve this. I need to upload some photos to facebok but the standart photo picker doesn't give me a prewiev of the images only a list of the content in a folder. I need to see the imaes prewiev
<ozberk> this is what do I mean by ''photo picker'' http://imgim.com/2928inciw8707296.png
<soee> dunno im on Plasma5 and have an icon to toggle show/hidew preview
<ozberk> plasma 5 have something useful for this ?
<ozberk> thats why I hate linux sometimes there is always a missig point always :(
<InspectorCluseau> ozberk, in dolphin you sue ... control ... adjust view properties etc
<InspectorCluseau> use^
<ozberk> in dolphin yes
<ozberk> but if you want to upload facebook you need to chose some fiels by that window over there (I shared a link)
<BluesKaj> i can't replicate your issue oz
<ozberk> ok
<BluesKaj> ozberk,^
<BluesKaj> perhaps setup dolphin toolbars to include previews
<ozberk> open facebook and try to upload a photo there will be a window let you to choose which photo/s wuld you like to upload that windows should give me a prewiev
<ozberk> windows^
<ozberk> window^
<ozberk> what the hell windows stop selling the7 and 8 ? I can't use linux I can't use windows only one stabilized OS is mac and I don't have money to buy a mac :/ that is real deal annoying.
<BluesKaj> ozberk, open dolpnin.view>panels>information
<ozberk> BluseKaj I know that dolphin ive me  a prewiev option
<SpringVisual_> Excuse me, could anyone tell me how do I update my Kernel version to 3.17.2?
<dev_> w
<jalomann> SpringVisual_: download it from kernel.org
<jalomann> copy config file and compile
<SpringVisual_> jalomann are you still here? I downloaded it, but how do I compile?
<jalomann> copy your old config file from /boot/config--- to your download path
<jalomann> it helps to get same options as you have with old kernel
<SpringVisual_> I see
<SpringVisual_> one sec lemme do that
<jalomann> --- is version of your old kernel
<SpringVisual_> Alright, what now? just open the .tar.xz file with the new kernel?
<jalomann> note that you should always compile kernel as normal user
<SpringVisual_> but you do it with sudo, don't you?
<jalomann> untar it to normal user home dir /home/jalo/src
<MoonUnit`> if you just want to install the kernel debs download the appropriate ones from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17.2-vivid/
<jalomann> you need sudo only to install
<SpringVisual_> what do you mean debs MoonUnit?
<jalomann> Yes that is another good option too.
<MoonUnit`> deb is a package format
<SpringVisual_> So I should just download linux-image-3.17.2-031702-generic_3.17.2-031702.201410301416_amd64.deb and double click?
<MoonUnit`> that should work, i usually do it from the command line with sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<jalomann> I install deb nornally: sudo dpkg -i package
<jalomann> yes
<SpringVisual_> oh alright, did you guys already update to this kernel?
<MoonUnit`> i have
<jalomann> No. I update kernel only if I need to.
<SpringVisual_> are there risks?
<jalomann> Normally there isn't risk but after that you must update kernel by youself.
<SpringVisual_> oh, like manually do that every now and then?
<jalomann> Normal update brings you only updates to the version that was delivered.
<jalomann> Yes
<SpringVisual_> I see, its not too bad
<jalomann> No. And you can update only when need to.
<jalomann> They always recommend to update on lkml.org but it is up to you.
<SpringVisual_> why is it so complicated to update in kubuntu though? I remember many other distros just have it built in to the updater utility
<jalomann> Kubuntu gets updated. But kernel updates are backports.
<SpringVisual_> backports?
<jalomann> I get kernel update once a week.
<jalomann> Yes they bring the updates to older kernel version too.
<jalomann> If you look at your /boot there is several old kernels
<jalomann> I have four.
<SpringVisual_> True, they can be deleted though, can't they?
<jalomann> Yes
<SpringVisual_> cool
<jalomann> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-<old-version>
<SpringVisual_> oh thanks for that ;)
<jalomann> No prob
<SpringVisual_> so about updating, just install the deb package?
<jalomann> New kernel 3.17.2?
<SpringVisual_> yeah, i'm still wondering how to update
<jalomann> go to download directory
<jalomann> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<jalomann> then reboot
<SpringVisual_> ohh thats how
<SpringVisual_> I see thanks, lemme try
<jalomann> ok
<SpringVisual_> Well it says DONE, so i'ma restart, is it normal that it took like 5 seconds though?
<jalomann> to install yes it is normal
<SpringVisual_> oh alright, hope it will all be cool, so yeah thank you so much for the help
<jalomann> your are welcome
<SpringVisual> well then... it fked up the graphics card...
<SpringVisual> can you help me revert? lol
<jalomann> Do you have nvidia card?
<SpringVisual> yep
<jalomann> Let's if I remember
<jalomann> Check first that the old kernel is there in /boot
<SpringVisual> hoping you do :3 cus dis is not lookin good
<SpringVisual> I think so, it's called config-3.13.0-39-generic
<SpringVisual> or abi
<SpringVisual> so what to do?
<jalomann> Yes that is standard
<jalomann> I normally press shift when pc boots up.
<SpringVisual> and what does that do?
<MoonUnit`> if you hold down the shift key as the pc is booting you should get a the grub boot menu where you can choose an older kernel
<jalomann> Then pressing E let's you edit kernel versio
<SpringVisual> and it is easy to do? cus i'm kind of a scrub :P
<SpringVisual> well lemme try then
<SpringVisual_> Can you repeat the number of the kernal I told you? cus I didn't write it down...
<jalomann> 3.13.0-39-generic
<SpringVisual_> what button do I need to press to save the grub boot or list?
<jalomann> shift
<jalomann> sorry
<SpringVisual_> no no, i'm already done editing, what do I need to do to boot again
<jalomann> F10 to boot
<SpringVisual_> hopefully it'll load up
<SpringVisual_> well no, now it's not even going past the loading screen
<SpringVisual_> got frozen
<SpringVisual_> looking again on the grub thing, it didn't save, how do I save it?
<jalomann> did you type the kernel right. the whole vmlinuz-3.13.0-39-generic must be there
<SpringVisual_> there are two lines, one of them is /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-39 generic and then a root UUID after that a few lines down /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-39-generic
<SpringVisual_> first line has a - between 39 and generic^
<SpringVisual_> alright I think I fixed it, ran a command in konsole "uname -a" and it told me the kernel's back
<jalomann> what says uname -r
<jalomann> uname -r
<xiongce> SpringVisual: theadmin
<SpringVisual_> it says 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP
<jalomann> ok. that is standard.
<SpringVisual_> So should I try again to update the kernel with a diffrent package?
<jalomann> Do you see the new kernel 3.17.2 in /boot
<SpringVisual_> yeah, its there, I should delete those right?
<SpringVisual_> what was the command again?
<jalomann> the problem now is nvidia card. you should install driver for that.
<SpringVisual_> I already have the latest driver though
<SpringVisual_> version 343.22
<jalomann> it is a while when I last installed it but it must be loaded always with a new kernel.
<SpringVisual_> well so I should just give up on updating he kernel? i'm just having some probelms and people are saying that updating should solve them
<jalomann> I had the same pain when I wanted to use new cards that were not supported in kernel at that time.
<jalomann> That's now the only reason I will update kernel.
<SpringVisual_> freaking hell, I rebooted and the 3.17 kernel was back... how do I get rid of it?
<MoonUnit`> it's nice that the opensource radeon (r600) drivers are pretty good these days, no longer have to worry about installing binary drivers
<jalomann> You must edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jalomann> And set kernel you wish to top.
<jalomann> But be carefull here.
<SpringVisual_> alright, got into the desktop again, ill try
<MoonUnit`> . /etc/default/grub is the grub config file, you should edit that, then run sudo update-grub
<jalomann> I don't remember what was the right and elegant way but that's dirty way.
<SpringVisual_> so I should change every instance where 3.17.2-031702 to 3.13.0-39?
<jalomann> YOu should change the order of "menuentry"
<SpringVisual_> and what does that mean?
<jalomann> menuentry is one line in your boot options
<jalomann> OR then yes if you have only one menuentry line you can edit that.
<SpringVisual_> well I have no clue how to do that,I just see tons of places where menuentry is written
<jalomann> The same number that you typed after shift boot.
<jalomann> then it is easiest to uninstall new kernel and make sudo update-grub
<SpringVisual_> I cant save the grub.cfg though, it says I don't have privilleges, how do I do that? something like save to a temp folder and copy with the terminal?
<jalomann> you need root priviledges to edit that
<lfrlucas> Hi, Is it possible to disable poweroff and reboot buttons of kubuntu desktop under x2go session?
<SpringVisual_> yeah and how do I get those in Kate editor
<SpringVisual_> probably pretty easy lfrlucas
<lfrlucas> SpringVisual_: easy. Could you help me?
<SpringVisual_> you mean the physical buttons or on the taskbar?
<lfrlucas> SpringVisual_: I just want to forbid remote users to shutdow the system.
<lfrlucas> SpringVisual_: Disabling shutdown and reboot buttons for every users in KDE would solve
<SpringVisual_> Well this is what I found so far, but google can help you there, I wouldn't know http://forums.justlinux.com/showthread.php?39599-How-to-disable-shutdown-for-normal-users
<HmpfCBR> lfrlucas: is it just against accidental reboot/shutdown via gui or a policy?
<lfrlucas> HmpfCBR: Is just against accidental reboot/shutdown via gui.
<HmpfCBR> lfrlucas: that is easy there is an option in systemsettings
<lfrlucas> HmpfCBR: But this is for a remote server where several users can login. How could admin disable for all?
<HmpfCBR> lfrlucas: for the individual user the option is in system settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Session Management. For an admin the adaption of the global config option would be a possibility (https://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration), but I don't know the correct file yet.
<lfrlucas> HmpfCBR: Is there global config options for Kde? I didn't know. Where are they located?
<HmpfCBR> lfrlucas: the local confg is in ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserver in section [General] the line "offerShutdown=false" (without " ")
<HmpfCBR> lfrlucas: for global options have a look at the link to system administration i pasted above, especially filesystem hierarchy
<HmpfCBR> oh and it is ksmserverrc, not ksmserver (my bad)
<lfrlucas> HmpfCBR: Thank you.
<lfrlucas> HmpfCBR: Do you know where is KDEDIRS defined?
<HmpfCBR> lfrlucas: I guess /etc/environment but haven't done that myself yet
<ozberk> it will be a shame to leave kde
<ozberk> it is a really good de for photoraphy whit diikam - krita - gimp etc.
<ozberk> ok I will try to slove this so here is one question how can I check my kernel if there is any update
<Shaan> hey guys i co am having bit of a problem when installing kubuntu it asks to connect to wifi that went fine, now that installation is over i booted up into desktop., i connect to wifi it says connected but i cant access any webpages :/
<Shaan> or even the inet
<jalomann> Shaan: try sudo service network-manager start
<skinux> How can I completely remove Gnome/Unity desktop so that I can install it again? After installing KDE, Ubuntu/Unity won't boot. So, I want to completely reinstall it to fix whatever happened during KDE installation.
<skinux> GDM won't show desktop selection menu
<apb1963> I seem to have lost my desktop
<apb1963> kubuntu 14.04
<apb1963> I have no icons, all I get is the blue/purple background - and I have a  bottom bar menu.
<mefisto> after upgrade to 14.10, I have no boot splash. monitor switches off during boot, until login when it switches on again
<mefisto> after upgrade to 14.10, I have no boot splash. monitor switches off during boot, until login when it switches on again
<SpringVisual> Hello, could anyone tell me how I can disable a optimized battery feature for laptops where the battery doesn't charge more than 60%, it's a feature back from when I had Lenovo Energy Management on Optimized Battery Life on Windows 8, already burned Win, so can't access it
<Walex> SpringVisual_: if it is something that requires a Lenovo specific driver it is not going to be that easy...
<lovesh> I wish to use kubuntu 14.10 with kde plasma 5. What would be better option downloading a 14.10 with kde 4 and updating to kde 5 or downloading a 14.10 kde 5 tech preview?
<lovesh> I am asking because on downloads page it says `Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 4 — Latest Release, Stable and Supported`
<lovesh> and `Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 — Tech Preview`
<murthy> lovesh: for trying it out live or to install?
<lovesh> murthy: I want to install. also i am planning to use it for my daily use for development so i dont want to reinstall a new os soon
<lovesh> in case the tech release does not work ou
<murthy> lovesh: so you can take care if there is any issues at boot stage?
<lovesh> issues at boot stage?
<lovesh> what kind of issues?
<lovesh> have you tried the plasma 5 tech release?
<murthy> you know its in a  development stage, for example the login manager can fail, the last time I tried I tried it was crashing on the first boot
<murthy> ya I tried and it was awesome!
<murthy> the dedicated plasma release is my recommendation, instead of upgrading from plasma 4
<murthy> If you can take care of any possible issues, you can try the weekly build
<lovesh> i am planning to download the one thats mentioned on the kde website
<lovesh> i mean kubuntu website
<murthy> try it
<lovesh> this one http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5/kubuntu-plasma5-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<lovesh> btw do you know a torrent link for this one?
<valorie> that is what I am using, although I upgraded from 14.04 to get it
<valorie> we don't have a torrent, but there is a metalink
<murthy> lovesh: Try it live before you install, that way you can be little bit sure of the stability
<valorie> http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5-201410310825-i386.iso.mirrorlist
<lovesh> yes but sometimes when i download large files on my internet connection they get corrupt so i prefer torrent
<lovesh> valorie: that is a 32 bit iso
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> wrong page: http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5/
<lovesh> got it
<valorie> click details for the metalink
<murthy> lovesh: have you tried zsync?
<lovesh> never heard of that
<bailey> whats the similar channel to beast on irc?
<valorie> zsync is pretty cool - it is like rsync for ISOs
<valorie> checks the data and just downloads the bits you need
<lovesh> ok
<murthy> lovesh: Its a kind of download manager that has a resume support. you can resume after a disrupted internet connection
<lovesh> murthy: i use download managers to download large file but in the past i have had few isos get corrupt. so i prefer torrent
<valorie> metalinks pulls from all the available mirrors and merges the input
<valorie> quasi-torrent
<valorie> KDE doesn't run torrents, unfortunately
<valorie> and ubuntu wouldn't host our plasma 5 ISO because that code is not yet in the archives
<murthy> lovesh: but this zync software takes care of the software that you are downloading at bit level and checks its integrity at the end, so it is fool proof afik
<valorie> we'll be putting it there soon, I believe
<lovesh> valorie: ok. but the 14.04 and 14.10 have torrent links
<valorie> right, that software is all in the archives
<lovesh> valorie: ok
<valorie> zsync like rsync is very secure
<murthy> lovesh: believe me you wont ask for a torrent after you start using zsync
<lovesh> murthy: ok.let me try that
<valorie> well, torrents are great because you are serving your fellow users
<murthy> lovesh: so do you know how to install?
<murthy> lovesh: oops sorry
<murthy> lovesh: I forgot that you are a developer
 * valorie seeds all the *buntu torrents
<lovesh> yes i use unetbootin or usb creator to make a bootable usb and then i install
<murthy> lovesh: no I mean about the zsync
<lovesh> i can google it
<lovesh> i am doing it right now
<murthy> lovesh: You may already know this but this the command for you to get the iso you wanted, " zsync http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5/kubuntu-plasma5-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync"
<lovesh> yes
<lovesh> thanks for the help guys
<murthy> lovesh: yw
<lovesh> valorie: and murthy
 * valorie is not a guy, but you are welcome
<lovesh> thanks again
<Roey> valorie:  so Plasma 5 should be done in time for Kubuntu 15.04?
<Roey> I mean, I understand that this is the aim
<valorie> yes, we've decided to go ahead
<Roey> f|shy:  aww, nice nick :)
<Roey> frogonwheels:  hey Froggy
<Roey> ha, haha
<bennypr0fane> Hi, how might I change the chararcter limit per line in Kate!
<bennypr0fane> i mean: ?
<bennypr0fane> I have a csv file with very long lines - I can't edit it in Kate because it'll open this file only write protected
<valorie> that is possibly in the katerc file or so, somewhere in ~/.kde/share/
<valorie> or config section in there
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you using, bennypr0fane?
<bennypr0fane> valorie, 14.04
<bennypr0fane> ~/.kde/share/config/katerc , got it
<bennypr0fane> it's probably not "Word Wrap" though, that is set to 80
<valorie> sometimes settings are in /share/apps too
<bennypr0fane> my goal is to remove unwanted linebreaks from this file
<valorie> and ~/.config and ~/.local are worth checking
<valorie> devels are throwing things in there more often now
<valorie> yes, I hear you
<bennypr0fane> valorie: you think it's not in the katerc?
<valorie> if you don't see it, it isn't there
<valorie> there is a #kate however most devels are probably asleep as it is late in europe
<bennypr0fane> valorie: yup, 0:39 =)
<bennypr0fane> found it: Line Length Limit. How would I set that to unlimited?
<valorie> for your future use:
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<valorie> what does that line say?
<Bomber> Hello folks
<bennypr0fane> Line Length Limit=4096 I'm trying with a blank
<bennypr0fane> nah, that wasn't it
<Bomber> I have a problem.   I just bought a wireless USB net card netgear wnda3100v2.  N600.     It's not being recognized by kubuntu
<Bomber> Anyone have any ideas to get this going or should I try a different card?
<bennypr0fane> Bomber: have you tried the driver manager?
<Bomber> It only shows the video card I have installed.   Nothing about this network card
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<andy123> I guess you already found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1964173
<valorie> I think there is some stuff in there about how to figure out what is supported
<bennypr0fane> Bomber: and maybe this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483066/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-a-netgear-wnda3100v2
<bennypr0fane> which application would you use to clear up a messy .csv file i.e. removing variable descriptions and line breaks, so it becomes ready for statistics program?
<bennypr0fane> valorie: it seems the katerc file resets itself to defaults after re-opening kate
<valorie> bennypr0fane: I use kate for everything
<valorie> but then some use emacs for everything
<valorie> to be clear: I do not use kate for IRC
<bennypr0fane> is it a problem if I edit katerc in Kate? :-)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> but you can use emacs for IRC!
<valorie> oooo
<valorie> bennypr0fane: possibly you have to edit that file while logged out of kde
<valorie> which would suck a bit
<bennypr0fane> emacs, vim, etc... no thanks! the stuff that you have to know everything about to use it. I'm an Ubuntu user for a reason...
<valorie> indeed
<bennypr0fane> valorie: yes it would suck, how am i supposed to do that?
<valorie> sometimes those rc files work just fine if edited while logged in
<Bomber> Thx reading now
<valorie> you would have to use vi or nano or something in the console
<valorie> :(
<sgclark> nano is pretty user friendly
<bennypr0fane> nano is fine for me
<bennypr0fane> but I don't know how to get a console when logged out
<sgclark> F2
#kubuntu 2014-11-02
<bennypr0fane> ...and when I manage that, I got the next problem: how do I find the line breaks?
<valorie> bennypr0fane: control + alt + f2
<sgclark> ctrl alt F2 sorry
<valorie> you can do `cat ~/.kde/share/config/katerc
<valorie> `
<valorie> errr, vi ~/.kde/share/config/katerc
<bennypr0fane> orrr, nano ~/.kde/share/config/katerc ?
<bennypr0fane> which value would you set to get no line lenght limit? blank? zero?
<valorie> that is the bit I don't know, bennypr0fane
<valorie> I would look at bugs against kate about this and see if there is any discussion of it
<bennypr0fane> valorie: ha, got someone in #kate!
<valorie> or google very specifically about the issue
<valorie> \o/
<bennypr0fane> it can be set in the ui!
<valorie> oh good lord
<valorie> lol
<valorie> here we are planning a trip around the barn
<bennypr0fane> Configure Kate > Open/Save > "General" tab > Line length limit    ....yeah, i didn't look there...
<valorie> when you can just open the door
 * valorie feels a bit dim right now
<valorie> moar coffee needed!
<ChrisR> hi
<ChrisR> i have a problem with Ark. it produces invalid zip files.
<ChrisR> packing and opening them in ark is fine, but i they cannot be unpacked by other packers any more, not even unzip. packing with zip works fine, so it cannot be a problem with the packker
<valorie> ChrisR: this sounds like a KDE problem
<valorie> please file a bug in bugs.kde.org, after searching it for similar bug reports
<ChrisR> thing is, it works in another ubuntu installation, without any problems.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> perhaps there is a zip plugin you are missing or something?
<valorie> sorry, I need to go cook dinner
<ChrisR> ok
<arthurfiggis> hello :) currently in kubuntu (even as of 14.10), in order to use and configure more than one monitor (or to use the HDMI connection to my TV), I have to install kde-workspace-randr, it's not installed by default...anyone using the plasma 5 tech preview know if this is still going to be the case in the future, or does it have better support for multiple monitors?
<otjura> considering it's a tech preview I'd think so
<otjura> not all KDE4 functionality has been ported there yet
<sgclark> I don't have HDMI to my tv to test sorry
<arthurfiggis> otjura: that makes sense, sure :) i'm not expecting the tech preview to be finished already of course! was just curious as to how it will work in the future...i'm assuming that kubuntu will still -have- dual monitor support obviously, just wondering what kind
<arthurfiggis> sgclark: oh that's quite alright, thanks...i might install the tech preview version on a separate partition myself if i have the time, but i just installed 14.10 about an hour ago so i should probably hold off until i have my stuff installed again :)
<valorie> arthurfiggis: kscreen is the future, so check with those devels for specific info
<arthurfiggis> valorie: ahh, thanks very much for the info...i'll probably stop by the kde channel, and in the meantime look up a bit more about kscreen to see if i can find out more from there :) my desktop is connected to my tv currently so i can play movies and such through vlc and watch them on a big screen, so as long as there's still some way to make that work, no worries!
<arthurfiggis> (and i'm sure there will be, i'm guessing a couple of kde devs probably use more than one monitor :) )
<valorie> very cool idea, arthurfiggis
<arthurfiggis> valorie: it's pretty nice! works well too, once randr is installed anyway you can switch one monitor off so that you're not burning both at once as well...the ps3 is hooked up to the same thing, although now that there's a ton of linux games on steam (and steam itself is in the official repos), i might not have much need for a console in the near future...even better! ;)
<Guest83902> hello
<Levitcus> !ops |  What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction, 23 in order to make known the riches of his glory for vessels of mercy, which he has prepared beforehand for glory—
<ubottu> What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction, 23 in order to make known the riches of his glory for vessels of mercy, which he has prepared beforehand for glory—: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia
<astroty> Hello, could someone help me? DRI_PRIME is not working on kubuntu 14.10
<valorie> astroty: what is dri_prime?
<astroty> valorie: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaa ban me
<ubottu> waaaaa ban me: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaa ban me
<ubottu> waaaaa ban me: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaa ban me
<ubottu> waaaaa ban me: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaa ban me
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaa ban me
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaa ban me
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaa ban me!
<ubottu> waaaaa ban me!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaa ban me!!
<ubottu> waaaaa ban me!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<unopaste> Leviticus you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jori_> Anyone seeing occasional stalls of everything that becomes ok when when you ctrl+alt+f1/f7 back ?
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<valorie> @comment 64855 mistaken use of tools to ban myself
<ubottu> Comment added.
<mario55> automata film
<mario55> wrong turn6
<bombe_> Hi,i have a problem with steam on KDE, steam is opening but when i'm trying to install games they dont download ( tryed reboot OS,restarted steam ,running steam from terminal ),btw in ubuntu steam works like magic, but i orefer kde over unity
<bombe_> did someone had the same problem
<mario55> automata
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bombe_> Good!
<bombe_> I tried so many times but steam is not working in kubuntu, so frustrating even internet speed goes down while steam is on.
<bombe_> After quiting steam internet is back
<valorie> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<valorie> ah, he left
<valorie> why leave when your question has not yet been answered?
<jimjo> i have a problem installng scribus
<jimjo> i get a error message
<jimjo> its netherlands
<jimjo> <jimjo_> ->De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<jimjo> <jimjo_>  scribus : Vereisten: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.9.0) maar 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1 zal geïnstalleerd worden
<jimjo> <jimjo_>            Vereisten: libpodofo0.9.2 maar het zal niet geïnstalleerd worden
<jimjo> <jimjo_>            Vereisten: libtiff4 (> 3.9.5-3~) maar 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.6 zal geïnstalleerd worden
<jimjo> <jimjo_> E: Kan problemen niet verhelpen, u houdt defecte pakketten vast.
<unopaste> jimjo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jimjo> can anyone explain  me what  "(>=2.9.0) but 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1......" means?
<BluesKaj> greater than or equal to 2.9.0
<BluesKaj> < means less than
<jimjo> muon wont install it
<BluesKaj> install what?
<jimjo> any of the 3 needet for scribuspackages
<BluesKaj> have you updated and upgraded lately
<jimjo> jep updated
<jimjo> after that update scribus was gone:(
<jimjo> !
<BluesKaj> upgrade now then dist-upgrade
<jimjo> no risk?
<jimjo> had some issues some jears ago
<jimjo> since then i upgrade through full installation
<jimjo> if i upgrade.. will it be kubuntu? seems like ubuntu it saya->"= Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04 'Trusty Tahr' ="
<jimjo> thats is shown with muon
<zahar> ну
<zahar> и чего тут
<Moter8> j #kubuntu-devel
<Walex2> PasNox: then 'kwrapper4 kded4' and then use 'kcmshell4 kcmded' to restart the daemons
<PasNox> Walex2: ok, thank you ;)
<Moter8> Hey, just installed the kubuntu plasma5 beta2 and after apt-get uprading no windows are draggable
<Moter8> There's also no minimized, maximize and close buttons. Just after the installation it worked fine. Some upgrade probably broke it.
<astroty> This looks like kwin problem. Check if it's running
<Moter8> argg, konsole doesnt seem to accept any input
<Moter8> firefox neither
<astroty> Yep, definitively seems like kwin problem
<astroty> Someone here knows why DRI_PRIME does not work on Kubuntu 14.10?
<Moter8> Is there no screen keyboard on kubuntu??
<Moter8> -?
<Moter8> Can't execute any command as keyboard input isnt getting registered
<astroty> Did you try restarting kde? Normally kwin gets started with it automatically
<Moter8> i tried restarting the vm, yes
<Moter8> still the same
<astroty> Check if Kwin is indeed installed
<Moter8> astroty, how, without a terminal?
<astroty> Moter8: you still should be able to acess another terminal with ctrl+alt+f-6
<astroty> 1-6*
<Moter8> doing that does nothing
<Moter8> so i cheated and got an enter to run.
<Moter8> with copy-paste from host and newline
<Moter8> so kwin is not installed
<PasNox> what's the package to be installed to test kde frameworks 5 ?
<PasNox> (and plasma 5)
<Moter8> I did it with some ppa
<Moter8> worked quite nicely, except some plasma5 bugs
<PasNox> utopic should have it right the official repo, no ?
<Moter8> sorry, not sure
<Moter8> PasNox, I followed https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages
<Moter8> ctrl+f Kubuntu
<PasNox> looks like i need kde-next ppa
<PasNox> but it seems we can't have dek4 and kde framework 5 at the same time ?
<PasNox> accordsing to this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<PasNox> looks like running conointly kde4 and kde5 is utopic :)
<PasNox> conjointly*
<sebastix> file:///home/sebastix/Videos/Kamera%20Videos/Basti%20bei%20den%20hausaufgaben%201.MOV
<sebastix> say hallo
<sebastix> ioj
<lordievader> PasNox: There are two versions of the Utopic isos, one with Plasma4 the other with Plasma5.
<PasNox> lordievader: yeah i saw that but i'm too lazy for today xD I would have prefered to have both isntalalble at same time ( like the neon project)
<lordievader> For Utopic that ain't possible.
<mario55> ciao
<code0x_r> hi everybody
<PasNox> lordievader: yeah ;)
<BluesKaj> hi code0x_r
<BluesKaj> ok code0x_r what's your vpn issue ?
<code0x_r> look I use  watchguard ... so i wanna configure a vpn i have the cert ... all parameters for a connection but ..i cant ..
<code0x_r> maybe its the installation of vpn
<code0x_r> i'm new in kubuntu
<saro> pollo
<lisacvuk> can some one tell me is linux better for html programming than windows?
<lisacvuk> hi?
<lisacvuk> anyonealive?
<lisacvuk> *
<Moter8> lisacvuk, well, it all depends on the tools you are going to use
<lisacvuk> idk, can you recomend me some tools?
<code0x_r> bluefish? no?
<lisacvuk> ?
<GT> I am having trouble creating a startup disk for 14.10 on a Lenovo T540p that will boot without error.  First of all, te startup disk creator has never worked for me without also use of gparted and to format a usb stick prior to use.  The button to erase the usb within the startup creator has never worked for me on any installation from any computer that I've used.
<GT> Has anyone else had a difficulty in creating a 14.10 startup disk on a usb stick using a Lenovo T540p?
<GT> I suppose I'm on my own.
<arthurfiggis> sorry, i don't have/never used that laptop before :( someone else here may have though, always good to check back every now and then!
<GT> Startup disk:  gfxboot.c32: not a com32R image
<vijay_> hiii
<vijay_> aneone
<Snowhog> What event triggers network-manager to auto-start on boot? While networking auto-starts on my 64-bit Kubuntu 14.04.1 (KDE 4.14.2) w/kernel 3.13.0-30-generic, after a sudo do-release-upgrade -d networking does not auto-start. I have to start it manually with sudo service network-manaager start.
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, -d in the upgrade command isn't necessary unles you're upgrading to 15.04 development OS
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, do you have a network manager icon in the system tray before connecting ?
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Understand, but it's what I've always used with do-release-upgrade and I've never had this issue. In fact, my 32-bit 14.04.1 w/KDE 4.14.2) and the same kernel didn't suffer this problem. After upgrade to 14.10, networking still auto-started.
<BluesKaj_> so you're on 15.04 then ?
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Yes. But with the small red X. No wired or wireless connection is identified. Even creating them there doesn't work. Have to do the manual starting. And that doesn't survive a reboot.
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: No, it upgrades to 14.10.
<BluesKaj_> ok
<BluesKaj_> is this ethernet or wifi?
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Both.
<giorgio> hola
<BluesKaj_> so you have the same problem on 2 machines, I assume one is a laptop and the other a desktop ?
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog,^
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: No, only on the 64-bit laptop. My 32-bit laptop dist-upgraded to 14.10 without this issue.
<Snowhog> **do-release-upgraded I mean
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, yes there appears to be a bug on 14.10 with wifi start
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: So you know, I restored my 14.04.1 to my 64-bit laptop. I'm looking for information as to why the issue presented.
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: But why was the ethernet affected also?
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Both are laptops. The 32-bit is a Core-duo Pentium. the 64-bit is an Intel i3.
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, which wifi chip does the 64bit laptop have
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01). The ethernet contoller is Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05). Both connections come up when manually starting the service with sudo service network-manager start.
<Snowhog> So something is preventing then from auto-starting in 14.10.
<BluesKaj_> odd  Snowhog , I have the BCM 4313 as well on my intel i3,lenovo g500, but i didn't have any wifi start problems on it
<sanotehu> plasma-desktop has been freezing a lot and I don't know why, it seems to happen when I'm not doing anything, it takes a bunch of cpu when it freezes
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, did you setup the network management widget for the system tray?
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Is it possible that when I release-upgraded my 64-bit, that more of systemd was installed that was on my 32-bit? I ask, because I didn't release-upgrade the 64-bit at the same time as the 32-bit. 32-bit was release-upgraded on October 16th. I first release-upgraded the 64-bit on October 26th.
<BluesKaj_> sanotehu, sorry to say that's the nature of the beast
<sanotehu> owell
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, have you upgraded since?
<Snowhog> I tried do-release-upgrade yesterday. Same issue. No networking on boot. Still had to manually start it.
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Something during the installation of all the packages downloaded had to have changed and/or removed 'something' that causes networking not to auto-start, but I don't know what. Obviously the components to have networking are present, because I can start it manually.
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, yes, but once you had a connection did you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Ah. Yes. It's 'standard procedure' for me.
<Snowhog> ^^except I always use apt-get dist-upgrade; always have; always will. Handles dependencies better.
<BluesKaj_> have you checked the driver manager in system settings
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Yes. It finds the driver and it is marked as in use -- once I manually start the service.
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: Hmm. But, I don't remember if I waited long enough without having started the service manually, to see if the driver got identified "for use" and then selected it and applied. Hmm. Might have to try that.
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: But that would only establish wifi. It still doens't explain why the ethernet wasn't started.
<BluesKaj_> yes, are you using systemd to boot ?
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: systemd? I don't believe so, as Ubuntu isn't going to start using systemd until 15.10 IIRC. They are only incorporating small pieces of systemd in 14.10, but still using upstart (?) to manage the boot processes.
<rww> I think the current ETA is halfway through the 15.04 dev cycle
<rww> so yes, 14.10 uses upstart
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, some users are enabling systemd to boot their machines , but systemd is now associating with devices with udev, perhaps that could have an influence on some hardware
<BluesKaj_> it hasn't on my laptop, altho it's running 15.04 now with no wifi probs
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: I have plenty of time today, so I'll give it another go. Who knows. If networking still doesn't auto-start, I'll let the system find the driver and select it and apply, then see what is what. I'll use sudo do-release-upgrade -m this time. I have my backup, so I can always go back to 14.04.1.
<Snowhog> I'll report my results here later. Thanks for the chat.
<BluesKaj_> Snowhog, no point using sudo release-upgrade if you already ahve 14.10 installed
<BluesKaj_> have
<Snowhog> BluesKaj_: I'm back on 14.04.1 on the 64-bit laptop.
<Moter8> Getting http://i.imgur.com/tPQSdRW.png after restarting post-installation of plasma5.
<Moter8> Any idea?
<Moter8> google finds nothing
<BluesKaj_> !plasma5 | Moter8
<ubottu> Moter8: Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<Moter8> BluesKaj_, Yes?
<Moter8> that is the iso i used.
<BluesKaj_> Moter8, maybe you could ask in #kubuntu-devel , Moter8
<Moter8> i did, also in #plasma. channel seem dead on sundays
<BluesKaj_> plasma5 is technically not our responsibility but since it falls under kde it's a grey area, but there aren't a lot of plasma 5 users in here, or developers either
<Moter8> BluesKaj_, thanks
<BluesKaj_> Moter8, I tried plasma5 3 times, finally gave up til it's much more mature ...lot of problems with it
<Moter8> yup, had the same experience here
<Moter8> kde fedora21 worked though
<Moter8> still had issues, but it was fine
<BluesKaj_> yes, so I've heard
<BluesKaj_> not "hat fan" :)
<Moter8> hat fan?
<Moter8> eg fed redhat?
<BluesKaj_> you got it :)
<kikidee> I need to buy a flatbed scanner for home use, I have shortlisted "canon canoscan lide 110" and "HP scanjet 200". Which one works best in Kubuntu and is there any issues with these scanners
<MoonUnit`> i have a lide 100, it works fine though a scanner gui shows scanning in a higher dpi then the scanners supports so it times out and i have to unplug/reinsert the usb to get it working again
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Moter8> oh Lovely, same bug as in kde/fedora21 :D
<Moter8> http://i.imgur.com/62VhXZ4.png
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: Its powered by usb  only?
<MoonUnit`> kikidee, yup
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: How long does it take to scan in the default dpi
<MoonUnit`> no idea, not long, i'd have to boot back into kubuntu to time it.
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: does it require any software to be install to use the scanner?
<kikidee> *installed
<MoonUnit`> think i had to install sane then a scanner app gui that supports sane.
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: So no other specific stuff like the one needed for hp printers?
<MoonUnit`> xsane gui most likely
<MoonUnit`> no it was pretty easy
<MoonUnit`> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html < show supported scanners
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: ok, this fine if all the software comes from the ubuntu servers
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: I checked that already
<MoonUnit`> sane should be in the default repos
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: canon's was supported but not hp's
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: How is the scan quality, what about photos?
<MoonUnit`> haven't really tried photos just documents, didnt see any difference between linux and windows.
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: do you duel boot?
<MoonUnit`> yup
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: works on 8.1?
<MoonUnit`> yes, windows 8.1 downloaded it's own driver then installed MP Navigator EX 2.0 from canon.
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: ok, its canon canoscan lide 110 then
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: Thanks
<MoonUnit`> np
<zebarbu> Hi all. I'm using plasma5 preview, works fine except I can't manage to configure khotkeys
<zebarbu> I didn't find any "known problem" about this.
<zebarbu> When I configure custom global shortcuts (for exemple Meta+F2 to start konsole), the configuration is well saved in .config/ related files, but the trigger seems voided AND when I come back to the configuration panel the shortcut is displayed to "empty"
<zebarbu> (using the up-to-date plasma5 version, with locale set to "fr_FR.UTF-8", is this configuration matters
<MoonUnit`> kikidee, booted into kubuntu, sane and skanlite (kde sane gui) was already installed, default dpi is 600, 8bit
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: oh, test scanned?
<kikidee> I mean to check the time for a scan to finish
<MoonUnit`> will do
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: nice
<MoonUnit`> 34 seconds
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: oh in 600 dpi?
<MoonUnit`> yup
<kikidee> then its true, I read in comments in a website that the scanner is little bit slow, what do you think
<MoonUnit`> i don't use it often and its the only one i've owned, it serves my purposes.
<MoonUnit`> 2 minutes 5 seconds at 1200 dpi
<MoonUnit`> iirc it times out at higher settings
<MoonUnit`> hmm maybe not, it might be working in 14.10, would take ages at 2400 though
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: are you there?
<MoonUnit`> yup
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: Did you select color scan for all the tests?
<MoonUnit`> yup
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: Can you test a black and white scan at 600 dpi or some dpi that is good for ocr
<MoonUnit`> back in windows atm and about to take a shower, will do it when i get back out
<Moter8> gotta say, kubuntu's bug-reporter is awful.
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: ok, thanks a lot for the support
<kikidee> Moter8:  go to #kubuntu-devel and tell there
<Moter8> > select a bug > click on reference this issue > nothing happens
<kikidee> going for a reboot, brb
<MoonUnit`> kikidee, do you want the scan in linux or will windows do?
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: any where you like
<MoonUnit`> when i did a scan on a dvd case i noticed windows was brighter by default.
<kikidee> that is strange, how can a OS have an impact on the scan?
<MoonUnit`> skanlite and brightness controls, must be post processing.
<MoonUnit`> -and +has
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: you mean skanlite dull the image because of a brightness setting?
<MoonUnit`> kikidee, 16MB file, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7618572/Canon_lide100_BW_scan.jpg
<MoonUnit`> kikidee, by default brightness and contrast were at 0
<kikidee> downloading the image
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: scanned at 600 dpi?
<MoonUnit`> yes
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: can you get me a color scan?
<MoonUnit`> sure
<kikidee> thanks
<MoonUnit`> kikidee, 32MB, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7618572/Canon_lide100_Colour_scan.jpg
<kikidee> downloading
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: the scans are very good
<MoonUnit`> yup
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: How long have you been using this scanner?
<MoonUnit`> bought it in 2008
<kikidee> wow, still works?
<MoonUnit`> must have been a bargain email says it cost £34
<kikidee> I have a new respect for canon
<MoonUnit`> yup still works but then i use it little
<kikidee> little=weekly?
<MoonUnit`> keep it in a bag when i dont use it to keep the dust out
<MoonUnit`> perhaps a few times a year.
<kikidee> oh
<kikidee> I have a lot of photos to scan and I am little bit worried because of the scan speed, have to scan 4 big albums of photos
<kikidee> but to cost and the scan quality is very attractive
<kikidee> but and ...
<kikidee> I must be half sleeping
<kikidee> sorry for the typos
<kikidee> MoonUnit`: the cost is very less and the scan quality is very good. I will look at other details and buy it. Thanks a lot for the scans. Good night
<MoonUnit`> glad to help kikidee, good night.
<AssociateX> How can I get online cli?
<AssociateX> eth0, btw.
<AssociateX> I tried dhcpd but that must not be installed.
<teward> AssociateX: manually create static settings, perhaps?  Pastebin what you've got in /etc/network/interfaces if you don't mind, and make sure eth0 is detected correctly.
<teward> assuming eth0 is an ethernet
<AssociateX> auto lo
<AssociateX> iface lo inet loopback
<Guest92489> Does anyone here have an issue with bluetooth in kubuntu 14.10
<Guest92489> I've been trying since K12 and no matter what I try it never connects
<AssociateX> teward^^^
<AssociateX> teward eth0 is my connection and it is ethernet.
<AssociateX> ifconfig eth0 up & dhcpd used to get me online. How do I do it now?
#kubuntu 2015-10-26
<Guest2650> hello
<john_rambo> Hi I am using Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 under Kubuntu 15.10  .... When I open driver manager it says  "your computer requires no proprietary drivers" ... How do Iinstall the nonfree drivers?
<th3s3_3y3s> How can hybrid mode graphics be anabled so that the xserver is not serving the console displays?
<DDR> "Distribution Upgrade" seems to have frozen with 20 minutes left on the clock, and nothing related is consuming any CPU it seems. Anyone got any ideas other than "pray"?
<pasjrwoctx> Can anyone help with this? digikam: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkexiv2.so.11: undefined symbol: _ZN5Exiv213XmpProperties10registerNsERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEES8_
<lordievader> Good morning
<basse> hi, anyone running wily with nvidia drivers on a optimus type card?  does it work?  i tried beta 2 and got only black screen... so i wonder if this is fixed on release?
<d3c3pti0n> there
<Pinokkio> Good morning. :) I'm having some trouble with vaapi for Intel HD 4400 on my new Kubuntu 15.10 install. Anyone able and willing to help me out?
<Smurphy> Pinokkio: Same problem here...
<Smurphy> Got a HD 4000..
<Smurphy> mac mini 2012 i7
<Pinokkio> Good to hear it's not just me. Video playback without vaapi runs up my CPU (which can't handle it from within my SDL program), but with vaapi it runs much slower still (though the CPU is rather quiet).
<Pinokkio> vainfo tells me: libva info: VA-API version 0.38.0 libva info: va_getDriverName() returns -1 libva error: va_getDriverName() failed with unknown libva error,driver_name=(null) vaInitialize failed with error code -1 (unknown libva error),exit
<Pinokkio> I've been Googling for the past 2 hours now, but no luck so far.
<hateball> Pinokkio: I just googled a little as well, have you installed i965-va-driver ?
<Pinokkio> Yes, I have; it's installed and working as far as I can see
<hateball> hmmm, not got a 15.10 machine handy, and I dont think I have anything above HD3000 here at the office anyhow
<Pinokkio> Any suggestions on how to debug this issue from my end?
<Pinokkio> I can see the i965_drv_video.so in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/
<Pinokkio> i965-va-driver is already the newest version. libva1 is already the newest version. vainfo is already the newest version.
<Pinokkio> Should gstreamer1.0-vaapi automatically be used or would I need to recompile the program(s) using the gstreamer library?
<Smurphy> Sorry, I'm at work at the same time. can only access my workstation and IRC from time to time ;)
<hateball> Pinokkio: I suppose it depends on the program used, what backend it uses
<hateball> you should be able to config that globally iirc
<hateball> to switch between phonon or gstreamer etc
<Smurphy> Pinokkio: it should automatically be used IMH0. that's how it worked in 15.04 here.
<Smurphy> I only have gstreamer as backend. Is phonen now better ???
<Pinokkio> hateball: I'm working on an Arcade system using the RetroFE front-end. It's an SDL program that uses the gstreamer backend. As said: without vaapi it uses the CPU, which cannot handle it, but with vaapi video slows down to a crawl (though it does seem to use the GPU now).
<Pinokkio> I also do not understand why vainfo gives me an error. I've seen that others have the same error, but no solution as to fixing it yet.
<Smurphy> ack. No solution yet ...
<Pinokkio> Smurphy: That, and no way to properly debug the problem either. It's not like this is my first Linux system. :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Smurphy> Pinokkio: ack... running linux only since kernel 0.07p11 ;)
<Smurphy> And this, and another one with kmail/kontact are 2 issues I'm not able to fix ...
<Pinokkio> Morning BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> hey Pinokkio
<Pinokkio> Smurphy: My experiences only go back to Slackware and Debian in the early 90s. :) Can't say that I share your kmail issues, since arcade computers generally don't need to deal with that. :)
<Smurphy> *lol*
<Pinokkio> For the rest it's coming along nicely though. :) Got about 30 emulated systems now, including MAME.
<Smurphy> :)
 * BluesKaj has morning coffee and ponders the lack of upgrades/fixes in the repos for Wily after 4 days, unusual for a new release
<yofel> if there are no 0-day SRU's that'll probably continue for at least 3 more days
<BluesKaj> yofel,  0-day SRU's ?
<clivejo> Scottish Rugby Union :P
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> google is your friend :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: updates critical enough to not wait at least 7 days like usual ones
<BluesKaj> insider acronym :P
<Pinokkio> Smurphy: Any idea if this is a(n) (K)Ubuntu only problem or if this goes wider?
<yofel> just to clear it up for bystanders: SRU => Stable Release Updates
 * clivejo kicks google
<BluesKaj> or laymen
<clivejo> http://www.abbreviations.com/SRU
<clivejo> way down the list
<clivejo> but I do like the top one
<clivejo> yofel: did you see ejay's conversation yesterday about the multiple screen issues?
<Smurphy> Pinokkio: Can't tell. I only use KUbuntu for my workstations... Notably the mac mini is my private system, so I tend to experiment on that one too. the Work WOrkstations, still run 15.04.
<Pinokkio> Smurphy: I had similar issues when I ran 14.04 and 15.04 on this same computer.
<yofel> clivejo: no, but no time to read the log either right now.
<Smurphy> Pinokkio: so did I...
<clivejo> strange screen goings on
<Smurphy> I reemember though, that I had, on my mac mini, installed some dedicated drivers from intel directly.
<kamo> #list
<BluesKaj> !list | kamo
<ubottu> kamo: BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> !ru | kamo
<ubottu> kamo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> if that's what he really wants to do :-)
<kamo> sanks
<kamo> !list
<ubottu> kamo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> language barrier
<yossarianuk> why does KDE not have 'suspend desktop effects for fullscreen applications' enabled by default ?
<Pinokkio> Smurphy: Created a thread about this issue; feel free to join in: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69188-gstreamer1-0-vaapi-issues-with-Intel-HD-4400
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, why indeed?
<yossarianuk> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fedora-23-desktops&num=1    -> paints KDE as the very worst desktop for gamers (they do mention its likely due to that setting not being enabled by default)
<yossarianuk> once you enable that option you'll get the same speeds as other desktops
<Smurphy> Pinokkio: will do. thx,
<BluesKaj> Pinokkio, why vaapi? just curious
<Pinokkio> BluesKaj: that seemed like the logical choice based on the Google results I found. If you have a better alternative I'd love to hear it. :)
<Pinokkio> In general though: video playback is currently too slow (CPU cannot handle it), and gstreamer1.0-vaapi keeps the CPU happy, but makes me want to cry. Video goes down to a few frames per second.
<Smurphy> Doh. they have reset my password. Wasn't logged in for a long time.
<Pinokkio> Smurphy: Same here. :)Hadn't been on there since I was having trouble with MAME emulation speed under Linux (still not really solved, but I'll live).
<Smurphy> *lol* greylisted ... I should lower my Mail-Server settings, but I would receive too much spam.
<BluesKaj> Pinokkio, i don't know. never used vaapi, but I do use vlc backend in place of gstreamer since vlc is set as my default media player it all works well
<Pinokkio> I see, BluesKaj. That might have been a solution to me too if it was just for regular video playback, but I'm using that computer as an Arcade/Emulation system, and the front-end uses gstreamer as its back-end for video playback.
<hateball> buying a cheap nvidia card and using vdpau is not an option?
<hateball> performance would probably be nicer as well
<BluesKaj> Pinokkio, ok so you probly have higher end gpu compared to my entry level nvidia 8400GS
<Pinokkio> hateball: I'm using a zotac i68 mini-pc for this purpose; it cannot be extended. The alternative to getting this to work properly is to buy a whole new system.
<Pinokkio> BluesKaj: Not at all; the problem resides in gstreamer VAAPI not working for the embedded Intel HD 4400 technology. Smurphy apparently has the same issues.
<Smurphy> Confirm it. I have a Mac-Mini i7-3720QM CPU with a HD 4000 GPU. Same issues
<Smurphy> I can't reset my password on the kubuntu forums...
<hateball> Pinokkio: Ah. I was thinking if it was some frankenbuild as is often the case
<Pinokkio> hateball: I don't even know where to begin on debugging this issue. vainfo just gives me an error, and X doesn't appear to see anything wrong. 3D acceleration works fine; it's just video playback that's slow.
<lolmaus_> I've made a clean install of 15.10 and I'm still experiencing this (Lenovo T430, Intel 4000): http://i.imgur.com/ZPULmk0.png
<BluesKaj> Pinokkio, which player ..dragon is awful a lot of the time where vlc handles the same video with out a hitch
<lolmaus_> Is there any way to get rid of the artifacts? They spontaneously appear and disappear.
<lolmaus_> And they're screenshottable.
<Smurphy> lolmaus_: Yes - when you move something fast. I could remove that by disabling most of the UI "effects"
<hateball> lolmaus_: do they appear in all applications or just chromium?
<Smurphy> hateball: Mostly when playing with Chromium browser. But flicker happened with all applications.
<Smurphy> IMHO it is a intel driver issue ...
<Smurphy> all points into that direction.
<hateball> One can always use the xorg-edgers PPA for newer mesa, see if that works nicer
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: i dream about the day that dragon player will look like a vid/ multimedia player myself... VLC so far...
<BluesKaj> hegemon8, dragon doen
<BluesKaj> 't doesn't decode DD or DTS audio
<Pinokkio> BluesKaj: It's not a player issue; I use this computer as a front-end for games emulation. The front-end itself (RetroFE) uses the gstreamer library to play videos of the games.
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: i think i did rather noatun from kde 3.x :)  I've tried to love dragon player, i did...
<Pinokkio> Personally I use mplayer for video playback on my desktop system.
<hegemon8> noatun wasn't pretty, but You could use winamp skins AFAIK
<BluesKaj> yeah mplayer works well too, it's my backup when vlc can;t handle dificult videos
<lolmaus_> hateball: in other apps too, but Chrome is number one.
<hegemon8> Pinokkio: mplayer is ok, but looked gnome'ish on my kde, so, i was using kaffeine, and i've loved it
<Pinokkio> hegemon8: I only use it full-screen, so not much gnome'ish about it on my end. :)
<hegemon8> Pinokkio: it was long time ago, i'm sure its not an issue anymore :) but true :)
<jubo2> Hiya piippöls
<jubo2> what's the best solution for viewing hotos ?
<Pinokkio> I just hope someone will come along on the forums or here to help me debug the gstreamer1.0-vaapi issues I'm having. My arcade machine just isn't right without it.
<jubo2> Something like iPhoto but copyleft
<hegemon8> Pinokkio: are You doing something like this?   http://www.radicalbomb.com/2015/06/project-arcade-machine-complete.html
<hateball> jubo2: what functions are you looking for?
<hateball> jubo2: digiKam is pretty great
<hegemon8> digikam, yup
<Smurphy> Pinokkio: added my part to the forum post.
<Pinokkio> Thanks, Smurphy. :)
<jubo2> ait.. I try that
<jubo2> ok.. similar for videos thanks plos hateball
<jubo2> pretty plos
<hateball> jubo2: You can manage videos in digiKam if you like
<hateball> just saying "pretty plos" does not really say much what you are looking to do
<hegemon8> if not too big of a program, Kodi would sort photos, vid, music...
<BluesKaj> digikam comes with too many auxiliary apps, prefer image magick or gimp
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: depends what You want of the program, gwenview is enough for my photos collection, and gimp - well its gimp :)
<d4c7> Hello
<d4c7> Has anyone faced issues with "Online accounts"
<d4c7> After adding an account, I cannot seem to make any changes to it(segfault)
<jubo2> ok.. on with the glorious Kubuntu15.10 OS
<d4c7> on wily, yes
<hegemon8> in mesenger?
<jubo2> I'd like some kind of gizmo that shows upload and download speeds and such... Any suggestions?
<hegemon8> ss*
<d4c7> looks like no one uses online accounts :-/
<hateball> jubo2: you can see that in network manager
<pasjrwoctx> Can anyone help with this? digikam: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkexiv2.so.11: undefined symbol: _ZN5Exiv213XmpProperties10registerNsERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEES8_
<pasjrwoctx> https://paste.kde.org/pvve0l3bw
<hegemon8> pasjrwoctx: You're after upgrading to a new distro?
<pasjrwoctx> <hegemon8> Yep and cant fix it
<hegemon8> hope that helps https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/digikam-users/2010-October/011345.html
<hegemon8> i'm on a fresh install so, had no issues there
<pasjrwoctx> That does not work here, It fails I have done all the purging and re installing.  About to reinstall the os if I cant get it to work.
<hegemon8> yeah, thats what i do, if i can't get some things to work..all doe i'd rather not...
<pasjrwoctx> me neither it takes me 2 days to get everything back up. and I need it for work:(
<hegemon8> 2 days here as well, to make it look and feel as my Kubuntu
<pasjrwoctx> in the early days, everyone hated how linux worked.  But it worked, now they make it pretty and it fails all the time:(
<hegemon8> yeah, getting the issues sometimes, that never had before... Like screen brightness - Thanks NVidia!
<jubo2> hmmm... KMail -> Tools -> Find messages is not working
<hegemon8> and is it only on my hardware, that i need to "hide" and "show" audio icon to see it with every reboot?
<hegemon8> jubo2 - same here with Kmail, just checked.
<hegemon8> jubo2: but search bar at the top works fine...
<jubo2> hegemon8: same here
<jubo2> someone should file a bug report I think
<hegemon8> jubo2: You've noticed it first :)
<jubo2> someone know where is the bugzilla or whatevs the ticket system KDE is using?
<hegemon8> "If you want to report a bug on an application that is running and responding, use the application's help menu: Help -> Report Bug.... "
<jubo2> ok
<jubo2> will do
<jubo2> right now I'm cleaning my inbox
<hegemon8> man, my inbox is a monster, i stay away ;)
<jubo2> btw
<jubo2> what's the best way to make a backup copy of the IMAP server contents
<jubo2> just in case of massive attack leading to loss of emails
<hegemon8> offilneimap ? my friend used it before
<jubo2> offlineimap
<hegemon8> i have no experience with that, but that was the writeup that he used http://samtuke.com/2014/06/backup-multiple-email-accounts-automatically-on-linux/
<misterno> any news in last month or two regarding kubuntu?
<misterno> has it moved forward much
<hegemon8> yes, kubuntu podcast #6 will be live 7th of November, and can't wait to see what lads are planning for kubu :)
<hegemon8> anyone swithed from quassel to Konversation that comes as default in 15.10 ?
<bellflower> Does anybody know where I could find some help on a grub boot repair?
<hegemon8> bellflower: easy way or a hard way?
<bellflower> I was looking for a way to copy my entire system from a much too small HD to a larger 1TB HD.
<bellflower> I had thought that my Ubuntu install disk had an option to "try Linux" I could use as a live disk, but when the option could not be found, I removed the disk and restarted my computer...
<hegemon8> bellflower:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair   that normally sorts my rare problems with boot
<bellflower> then it would not boot and said Grub error.
<hegemon8> but i'm not sure about Your case.
<bellflower> I installed Boot-repair, but cannot find details on how to only repair the boot on sdb
<hegemon8> do You think it might be thats cause MBR?
<bellflower> sda has a version of Ubuntu (which I am using to look for info, and plan to overwrite with a copy of sdb, if I can get sdb to work again.
<hegemon8> in advanced options there are som options for MBR
<bellflower> Ok, going back a step or two further... (currently) sdb was my system that I have been using, with all of this year's work stored on it.
<bellflower> sdb is running Ubuntu 32 bit which works best with the apps I use most often.
<hegemon8> so many smarter guys here on the channel, and all are quiet, help the guy, will Ya? :)
<BluesKaj>  usually grub installs to /dev/sda mbr by default
<bellflower> sda was when I accidently installed Ubuntu 64 bit, which has too many dependency issues on 32 bit apps I use most.
<hegemon8> don't tell me that, i've nearly cried when lost my 1TB of data i've collected for nearly a decade...
<bellflower> So I was wanting to copy the HD now on sdb, to the larger (wrong version) on sda.
<BluesKaj> bellflower, why are you using 32 bit apps , games?
<bellflower> but the hd on sdb will no longer boot because of the grub error.
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: what else? ;) has to be games :)
<BluesKaj> most games are still 32 bit afaik
<hegemon8> wasn't that grub-update grom grub rescue prompt? It was a while since i had to do any of this
<bellflower> 32 bit because I cannot get all neccessary features to work in Blender, OpenSim, Firestorm-OS viewer, Meshlab, and Makehuman to show up or work on 64 bit.
<bellflower> Following fixes for each of those fixes one while breaking another.
<BluesKaj> ia32libs still available
<BluesKaj> ?>
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: tell me about it, had to get pepper flash for one game as i didn't want chrome and link it in one of json files in a game folder.
<bellflower> Yes, ia32libs will fix some apps while causing others to stop working.
<bellflower> But since I have no need of apps specifically requiring 64 bit, installing Ubuntu 32 is the more all-around fix that has worked without fail for me.
<hegemon8> 8, 16 bits died quickly, whats wrong with people that we still do that 32 ones?...
<hegemon8> like IP v4 and 6
<bellflower> No idea. Would be much simpler of all needed apps had all 64 bit bugs worked out.
<BluesKaj> bellflower, that';s odd, this is the first time I've heard that problrm since 2007/8
<bellflower> Or if I could get all of this sorted, 1TB would give me plenty of room to dual-install 32 and 64.
<hegemon8> bellflower: i'm on 64 bit, and so far my games works fine, some needed some tweaking, but same tweaking every time, so i kinda remember, and don't mind.
<bellflower> But all of this is just casual conversation. The real issue is simply to get Ubuntu-32 on sdb bootable again so I can figure out what else to try next
<bellflower> as far as moving my content and settings to the newer 1TB HD.
<hegemon8> bellflower: rebooting just to use other app is annoying, thats why i've finally stopped dualboot wit win (Games) - thanks windows 10 for making that easier, and godbye Lara Croft my dear - You're not worth it anymore... :)
<bellflower> regardless of whatever OS version I ultimately go with.
<bellflower> I haven't used anything MS since 2007. Except for a router I quickly sent back fto my ISP for replacement.
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: ia32libs are replaced with some other packages, and the games are stil looking for ia32libs, so...Well, that was my issues.
<bellflower> The only appeal 64 bit has for my uses, would be that the only detailed tutorials on installing and building VisualFSM are for 64 bit version.
<bellflower> But back to my current and imediate issue. Any ideas on how to use boot-repair to restore sdb's grub, while disregarding sda?
<bellflower> instead, using sda only in place of a live CD, sort of.
<bellflower> My intuition suggest I should simply tell boot-repair that sda is to be considered "removable".
<BluesKaj> bellflower, why sdb?
<bellflower> but guesswork when dealing with boots and HDs and unreplacable data, can be a dangerous thing.
<hegemon8> well, You might, but then You can as well add it to automount list, but not sure how it would turn out
<bellflower> sdb is the HD I normally use, every day. It is only moved to sdb for now because it would not boot and then I could not even come here to look for help.
<bellflower> I had to place a spare (working) OS HD at hda until I can figure out how to fix sdb.
<lordievader> bellflower: Is grub installed to sdb?
<BluesKaj> bellflower ,then set that hdd as first in your bios boot sequence
<bellflower> both sda and sdb DID have grub. Each were used as sole HD at different times.
<hegemon8> in boot repair there is an option grub location
<bellflower> I tried having this computer boot from sdb (it's via USB so it comes first in boot seq.)
<bellflower> but it only goes to "grub error".
<hegemon8> and You can select place grub in all disks except usb....
<lordievader> bellflower: That would mean it cannot find /boot or something like that.
<BluesKaj> ok, ...BBL, stuff to do
<jubo2> hegemon8: ok. bug report submitted ( about the Find messages returning zero hits with any search criterira
<lordievader> hegemon8: I'd install grub anew from a live-usb while pointing it towards your /boot.
<hegemon8> great jubo2: i wouldn't notice it i guess, as i use the search bar myself :)
<hegemon8> lordievader: yep, i know people use liveCD and chroot to get stuff fixed, but i'm too lame for that :)
<regedit> what SMART tools are available on Kubuntu?
<bellflower> I'm too cheap for that. This would be much easier if I actually had some kind of media available to even make a live CD.
<lordievader> hegemon8: No need for a chroot, just mount /boot and install grub.
<lordievader> regedit: Other than smartmontools you mean?
<hegemon8> regedit: smartmontools, but i didn't need to use any of SMART tools
<hegemon8> lordievader: its for bellflower, my grub loves me :)
<lordievader> Just to get up to speed, bellflower what do you have available?
<bellflower> It seems I can't even use boot-repair. So far everything I try says, "Please use this software in a live-session to enable this feature."
<regedit> so i should sudo apt-get install smartmontools ?
<bellflower> I have a laptop with hda inside and hdb via USB addapter.
<hegemon8> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/get-the-disk-health-status-with-smart-monitor-tools-on-debian-and-ubuntu-linux/
<hegemon8> there is some more info, but yes
<lordievader> bellflower: From what are you running the boot-repair?
<hegemon8> then smartctl --health /dev/sda if Your disk is sda and so on
<bellflower> hda, which is an oldand un-needed version of Ubuntu 64 bit.
<lordievader> bellflower: And you cannot install grub from there?
<bellflower> not via boot-repair. It is refusing to write grub to hdb, the one needing to be fixed.
<lordievader> bellflower: I am not talking about boot-repair. Do you have access to hdb? And is grub-install available?
<bellflower> I can browse files on hdb, just cannot boot from it.
<bellflower> By "boot", I mean open this computer, plce hdb as primary drive, then turn it on.
<lordievader> bellflower: Mount your /boot somewhere and run 'sudo grub-install --boot-directory=<point where you mounted /boot> /dev/hdb
<lordievader> '
<hegemon8> bellflower: You could get ISO with boot repair (live-session) to enable that unavailable features, but don't want to mess up, as lordievader is right
<skryking> having do_release_upgrade crash in the middle of the upgrade is a pain.
<hegemon8> skryking: i did fresh install cause was using xorg edgers ppa, so too much hassle with purging it before release upgrade
<pasjrwoctx> Ok so I was able to get digikam to start, but now I have a new problem.  It crashes on export and or save.  Plase help https://paste.kde.org/psimvlmdw
<skryking> seems it got hung because I have a custom snmpd.conf file and wouldn't let me go to the terminal to respond to it.  hoping my dpkg reconfigure will make it happy enough to boot.
<lordievader> skryking: Run an 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' after the dkpg magic.
<skryking> lordievader: thanks... that's what I was thinking I would probaby need to do...
<bellflower> Sorry to get back to this a bit late (interupted by phone calls)... lordievader, do I use /dev/sdb2 (the device), or /media/bellflower/Ubuntu (the mount name)?
<lordievader> bellflower: Err, where?
<lordievader> bellflower: Could you show the full comand you wanted to use?
<bellflower> for the -boot-directory={this}
<bellflower> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=<point where you mounted /boot> /dev/hdb
<lordievader> bellflower: Ah, the second, the mountpoint.
<lordievader> /media/bellflower/Ubuntu
<bellflower> No luck.. grub-install: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/hdb.  Check your device.map.
<skryking> well the system seems to have come back to life correctly after a reboot...wonder what got scrambled in the half upgrade
<hegemon8> skryking: i'd do sudo apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, autoclean and autoremove, then update again, that sorts some of the mess that i do with time using  the system...
<hegemon8> pasjrwoctx: when You've been purging digikam, did You purge kipi-plugins ? Not expert on that, but it seems to help to a few lads on forums, and then reinstall it
<jubo2> How do I best view a photo from cli ?
<jubo2> I mean I just want to open it with some program to see what it is
<BluesKaj> autoremove, makes room on /
<hegemon8> jubo install imagemagick then display path/to/picture.png
<westyvw> updates warning doesnt go away until reboot. is there a fix?
<hegemon8> i did turn them off from notifications as i do chceck daily anyway...
<hegemon8> westyvw: or try CTRL+R while in update manager, should reload the list, and sometimes thats all You need to do.
<westyvw> hegemon8: nope, refreshing doesnt work. notification doesnt change.
<hegemon8> westyvw: so i'm guessing You can use this workaround with turning off that from notification list, and upgrade manyally till it gets fixed...
<jubo2> Heyyy piippöls
<hegemon8> hi jubo2
<hegemon8> imagemagick and display command did the trick for You jubo2 ?
<jubo2> yeah
<jubo2> and imagemagick is installed on K per default
<jubo2> I've been organizing and cleaning and backupping today
<jubo2> feeling nice, energetic
<hegemon8> ah, wasn't sure, its needed to gwenview as far as i remember
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> can I give it any number of filenames to open ?
<jubo2> I've tried with just one so far
<hegemon8> yes,but You'd need to chceck...
<hegemon8> i don't use cli for pictures, i have sweet kde :)
<jubo2> How do I store a session so I get all my normal programs up from start-up
<hegemon8> in system settings there is option that You pick, that You select what to do after reboot
<jubo2> In the System Settings I can find the setting to "restore a manually saved session" but cannot find tool / setting to store the apps I want
<hegemon8> start new session, or continue old one
<hegemon8> well, i'd use activities for that
<hegemon8> or startup folder
<jubo2> Now that I am on the bug tracker submitting mode I gotta file a feature request for "Raise all terminal windows with one click"
<jubo2> really stupid solution to need to click 4-6 times to get all the terminal windows to the top of the stack
<hegemon8> thats the other way to do it jubo2 :)
<jubo2> should be one gesture
<hegemon8> jubo2 and what about system settings->  Autostart ? Can't it be done that way?
<jubo2> hegemon8: maybe
<hegemon8> there is add program button... but i don't use this feature as i don't need it :)
<HorusHorrendus> hello folks :) my kubuntu has a problem and maybe someone knows what could be wrong. all qt4 based apps look completly wrong ... input fields missing, layout wrong ... e.g. Speedcrunch: Screenshot: http://stefan.derkits.at/files/speedcrunch.jpg
<HorusHorrendus> kubuntu 15.10 (upgrade from 15.04)
<rick__> sorry, I don't understand: I started with 14.04, did every update, now I have 14.10 and am getting "not found" when I "update". update manager informs that a new version is available, but does not tell me what version. I would like LTS and not cutting edge. (besides, 15.04 on a separate partion lock up)
<rick__> should I reinstall 14.04?
<BluesKaj> 14.04 is the latest LTS rick__ 14.10 is no longer supported
<rick__> yes, I figured that out with the update failures.
<rick__> OK, reinstall 14.04 then. Thank you for your time
<BluesKaj> rick__, probly a good idea, I'm sticking with 14.04 til 16.04 come out
<BluesKaj> comes out/released
<rick__> don't understand how I ended up with 14.10, thought It WAS 14.04 just getting updated
<rick__> 15.04 looks nice, very slick, no bad it locks up. ALT-Tab can get it going again sometimes, need a reboot mostly
<BluesKaj> rick__, ok, probly an update, upgrade and dist-upgrade should do the trick for 15.04
<kwaadpepper> Hi there has anyone manage to make bumblebee+nvidia-355 working on 15.10 ? I tried following http://rajat-osgyan.blogspot.fr/2015/10/how-to-install-bumblebee-and-latest.html but i think there maybe an issue with sddm ?
<ejay> Hi hello. Some new updates I can complain about?
<kwaadpepper> Also installing nvidia-prime is working once but if i reboot using nvidia card i get blackscreen too
<sethj> Is there a way I can tell if a user is running plasma 5 from bash?
<sethj> My script needs to do some stuff differently if that is the case.
<sethj> $XDG_CURRENT_SESSION just returns "kde" so that isn't much help.
<drleviathan> when I run "env | grep KDE" one of the environment variables I see is: KDE_SESSION_VERSION=4
<drleviathan> maybe you get something different on Plasma5?
<kwaadpepper> maybe look at printenv ?
<drleviathan> I'm definitely on Plasma4
<sethj> oh awesome. $KDE_SESSION_VERSION returns 5. Thanks drleviathan!
<sethj> I totally forgot env existed as well xD
<ejay> Where in plasma is trash dir? Becouse deleting 100k files is too much for plasma5. #futureisnow
<ejay> because*
<kwaadpepper> trash:/ ? lol
<ejay> kwaadpepper: nah, it's in .local/share
<ejay> but dolphin don't want to delete anything right now
<kwaadpepper> o yeah just learned something new thank for ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<ejay> kwaadpepper: np. while working on plasma5 you need to know such basic stuff.
<ejay> :D
<denza242> shift+delete
<ejay> denza242: dolhpin just refusing to delete anything now. prolly need to reboot. console - we meet again!
<kwaadpepper> Just a tip if you often use command line you can make use of trash-cli to replace rm (just a thought)
<denza242> ejay: which version of dolphin are you using?
<ejay> kwaadpepper: hey, that makes sense!
<ejay> denza242: whatever version is on 15.10
<denza242> are you using any KDE PPAs
<ejay> denza242: some backports IIRC
<denza242> ejay: can you open the "About" dialogue box under help
<denza242> meanwhile I'll bump dolphin back up to whatever's in CI and see what happens when I delete a thing
<ejay> denza242: 15.08.2
<denza242> alright, gimmie a moment
<ejay> denza242: this "can't delete a thing" happen everytime when I'm trying to delete a lot of files. For example when removing whole git respository of any kind (lot of small files).
<denza242> ejay: what specific error do you get
<ejay> denza242: there is no error. It just doing nothing. Let's say I have a git folder - I can remove it (it goes to trash). But when trying to empty trash it just doing nothing - just notification that removing is happening but this never ends.
<denza242> ejay: and deleting via shift-delete doesn't work?
<ejay> denza242: that works, but files moved to trash need to be remove manually (I jusr rm'ing them via console).
<ejay> denza242: or I need to reboot
<ejay> denza242: and try again
<denza242> might be a permissions error
<kwaadpepper> yeah permission error defenitly gave me problems like that using dolphin
<kwaadpepper> i needed to chown
<ejay> denza242: don't think so. 1. I can remove as normal user via console. 2. Sometimes I can empty  trash via dolphin.
<denza242> run dolphin in a konsole and see what happens.
<ejay> denza242: I have nothing to remove now. :D
<kwaadpepper> How ever i once deleted a www-data:www-data owned folder that i couldn't delete if i remember correctly
<kwaadpepper> so it can happen
<Copernic22> git is acting wierd
<Copernic22> I cant clone https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/plain/ath10k/QCA6174
<kwaadpepper> what you should clone is https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git i think
<Copernic22> kwaadpepper: right, thx
<krise> Hi, i have problem with my craphics card, laptop wont play video files and more. Good helper BluesKaj sent me link for the webpage and told me to set up my computer like that webpage tells me to, but oviestly i need someone to help me to doo that. I have samsung chronos 7 and the website is http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<Copernic22> kwaadpepper: no, dident help
<syntroPi> is there something special needed to get kubuntu to run in vbox? as soon as i install the guest additions its login screen breaks and flickers white every second
<syntroPi> never had that problem with ubuntu gnome
<kwaadpepper> git clone https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git worked
<Copernic22> kwaadpepper: ok thx
<ejay> syntroPi: maybe you are trying to run with wayland
<Copernic22> I tried git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<kwaadpepper> Copernic22: open https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/ page there are git links on bottom of it
<syntroPi> ejay, this is a completely fresh installation, all defaults
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I want to change the default file-manager application for all users on my system. I see that I can change it for myself under system > file assciociations, but how can I make it persist for all new users I create?
<syntroPi> had that problem before on vbox 4.3.32 hence upgraded to 5.0.8 but it still has that problems. also the gui doesn really come up, it just shows the wallpaper. killing Xorg hard makes it kinda work
<kingrino74> ciao
<ejay> syntroPi: kubuntu 15.10?
<syntroPi> ejay yes the latest x64 release. im testing from my ubuntu 15.04 gnome shell box to evaluate if i want to go for kubuntu when i reinstall 15.10
<syntroPi> im using the 304 nvidia proprietary drivers
<ejay> syntroPi: I assume you can't try via liveCD?
<syntroPi> ejay, you mean on bare hardware?
<ejay> syntroPi: or liveUSB
<ejay> syntroPi: you can download iso file install it on usb and boot from that usb and try it live (without installing).
<syntroPi> yes i could do that, but i would like to get familiar with the kubuntu way in a vbox
<syntroPi> so i can persistently install programs
<syntroPi> ejay, yes i know i always used usb-creator from the iso
<ejay> syntroPi: then I have no idea. Maybe just plasma is crashing.
<syntroPi> is it supposed to work in vbox? are the minimum versions required?
<ejay> syntroPi: prolly vbox gfx card emulation is what makes plasma act strange.
<ejay> syntroPi: also IIRC you can install stuff while trying your distribution live. Not sure if installed stuff will stay after rebooting.
<Guest67966> Hi ! I did a clean install ok Kubuntu 15.10. In dolphin when I right click on any type of archive I dont have the extract option (the compress one is not here too). I googled the issue but no luck.. Any ideas? :)
<lordievader> ejay: No, changes made in the live environment do not carry over to the install.
<ejay> Guest67966: no one have
<ejay> lordievader: ohrightgoodknow
<ejay> goodtoknow*
<Guest67966> ejay: well Im pretty sure it was in 15.04
<ejay> Guest67966: I know. :D
<ejay> Guest67966: It's a feature. Dolphin can't find some context menu config files or whatever.
<syntroPi> ejay, yes afaik it uses overlayfs and can even sync it (optionally) to a write partition (but thats very slow).
<Guest67966> ejay: this command did the trick :) cp /usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/konqpopupmenuplugin.desktop /usr/share/kservicetypes5/
<ejay> Guest67966: let's see
<syntroPi> id just like to have a non llvm pipe kubuntu running with proper guest additions in vbox
<syntroPi> but for some reason plasma always gets freaky
<ejay> Guest67966: whoa, it did the trick! Thanks
<ejay> Maybe in a year dolphin will be usable again. Good news.
<syntroPi> first issue it, vbox wont reboot after installation, so only option is a hard reboot (switch vbox off). i guess fs synced before. then it comes up and immediately plasma crashes after login. installing guest additions makes it even more freaks (blinking login, invisible mouse/windows/taskbar)
<syntroPi> maybe it tries to start kwin with too ambiguous settings for vbox somewhere?
<Guest67966> You're welcome :)  I found the solution on a gentoo forum.. Last versions of plasma & kde apps seem to be worse than the previous :/
<ejay> Guest67966: hey, don't loose ya spirit. We are betatesting here.
<ejay> syntroPi: by vbox you mean virtualbox by oracle?
<ejay> syntroPi: did you tried qemu?
<syntroPi> yes VirtualBox from the latest oracle ubuntu repo (5.0.8). no qemu/kvm tries yet because i heard it works in vbox
<lordievader> syntroPi: I can confirm that Wily works in Qemu rather well.
<syntroPi> lordievader, is the gui as snappy as its supposed to be on a working vbox/guest additions stack? with previous versions of gnome i was able to get native performance "feeling" on vbox (when glxinfo shows vendor Chromium, not llvm or such).
<svend-ev> Good morning
<lordievader> syntroPi: No idea, haven't used Vbox in quite some time.
<syntroPi> i dont want to complain or anything, i know kde is very new thats why i am curious about it :P
<syntroPi> s/kde/Plasma 5.4/
<marcoagpinto> Hello! How do I disable the lock screen after 5 minutes of innactivy?
<marcoagpinto> Kubuntu 15.10 x64 on a VM
<marcoagpinto> I went to settings and disabled all I found when connected to power
<marcoagpinto> I thought it was a V15.04 but but it still happens on 15.10
<marcoagpinto> but but=bug but*
<Fritigern> marcoagpinto: Settings => Desktop Behavior => Screen Locking
<marcoagpinto> Fritigern: Let me turn on the netbook where I have the VMs
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> Fritigern: I have just found that setting! Thank you very much!
<marcoagpinto> :))))
<marcoagpinto> I thought it was a bug either on Virtual Box or in Kubuntu
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Fritigern> Tiy're welcome ;-)
<Fritigern> OI! Typos! I meant to say "You're welcome"
 * Fritigern runs off to get some very strong coffee.
<danboid> If I wanted a source package from something as far back as Edgy, where would get I find it? Don't say "old releases" please - I need a full path I can browse to
<danboid> I been on the old releases site but can't find any source packages
<denza242> hmm
<genii> Sources may be available somewhere on launchpad
<denza242> every component of kontact seems to be broken now
<syntroPi> weird thing is when i install the guest additions the modules get autoloaded and it works. but after a reboot login screen and plasma is broken, regardless of which version of vbox i use
<syntroPi> not even the tty's work
<syntroPi> could it somehow be a bug on my host system?
<syntroPi> ubuntu gnome works without major gfx issues though
<syntroPi> as guest
<syntroPi> the windows seem to be "hidden" below the wallpaper or completely transparent
<syntroPi> hmm it seems kwin cannot run plasma on virtual box yet
<mparillo> syntroPi: What is your  host OS. On my Win7, I can run VMware Player, and after I install open-vm-tools-desktop and re-boot, it is pretty good in a VM.
<arman> hi, every one
<arman> I have problem with tor, can anyone help me?
<syntroPi> mparillo, my host is ubuntu-gnome 15.04 amd64 with proprietary nvidia 304
<syntroPi> mparillo, just seeing this on kubuntu after installing guest additions and rebooting it. other guest work
<veritas> anybody here have any luck with winchiphead/ch340/341g serial adapters? I'm on kubuntu 15.10 w/ kernel 4.2.0-14generic... strangley it worked on mint with kernel 3.13 IIRC
<veritas> no takers?
<Khaotic> anyone know about hexchat and systray?
<soee> Khaotic: what about it ?
<veritas> i guess this a q for the MB
<Khaotic> soee: i cant minimize or close to systray in ubuntu 15.04+
<soee> Khaotic: if you don't see icon in systray please read http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<Khaotic> ok
<Khaotic> soee: i tried that, but it didnt work for me
<soee> so you have sni-qt i386 version ?
<Khaotic> sure? idk
<soee> sudo apt-get install sni-qt:i386
<Khaotic> thanks
<unascribed> is there any good way to load firmware from the firmware-linux-nonfree package without rebooting?
<unascribed> µcode for an Oland Radeon in particular
<Fritigern> Not strictly a Kubuntu question, but does anyone know how to isolate a single line from a multi-line output and use that in a bash script? I am making contactsheets of my ani gifs, but would like to have the avg frame rate added to the file name of the sheet. I did get a list of values with  identify -format "Frame %s = %Tcs \n" FILE.gif  but don;t know how to turn that into something i can use.
<TJ-> Fritigern: do you know which line number it will be each time? Or do you need to match on unique text in the line?
<MiguelAngel_AB> Hi. Anyone know if new Kubunu 15.10 have a netbook desktop? At least, at 14:10 has desktop and netbook plasmas, to use both desktops. But in Kubuntu 15.04 i cant find it. In new 15.10 i can't find information.
<Fritigern> TJ-: Unfortunately, some gifs have a variable frame rate, which is why I would like an average. However, a single line would be nice too, in which case line #2 should be fine.
<Fritigern> TJ-: Try using that command that I pasted a litttle earlier. If you don;t have any gifs of your own, you could get one (or more) at giphy.com. Then slap it with this -> identify -format "Frame %s = %Tcs \n" FILE.gif
<TJ-> Fritigern: Ahh, I only see 1 line - the GIFs in the standard packages must be static
<Fritigern> What standard packages?
<TJ-> Fritigern: You could simple pipe the output through " | head -1" to get the first line, or " | tail -1" to get the last
<Fritigern> I see. And to get line #3 i pipe to head -3 | tail -1
<Fritigern> So what if i want the whole output stored as an array?
<Fritigern> An array would allow me to easily calculate an average in the case of gifs with a variable frame rate
<TJ-> Fritigern: If you know you'll always want line 3, and there will always be more than 3 lines, you can do " | sed -n '3,3 p' "
<Fritigern> Thaknks for that one. It definitely helps. Though, you don't happen to know how to capture that entire output and store it in an array, do you?
<Fritigern> Never mind that last one, got it!   var=($(identify -format "Frame %s = %Tcs \n" FILE.gif))
<Fritigern> ... or not.
<veritas> anybody known how to download an etire git directory.... its a bit different from svn... Trying to grab 4.x serial drivers for ch340/341
<Fritigern> Maybe i should strore the output in a file, and then read it line by line into the array.
<Fritigern> veritas: git clone <uri>
<veritas> fritigern: not getting me what I want... I was browsing on github... its a subdir
<veritas> FG: its on torvalds kernel git.... apparently code exists for ch340/341(which I would assume should have been included by def.)
<veritas> as I said bf... it worked on 3.1x kernel
<Fritigern> veritas: I am not familiar enough with Git to help you. Sorry :-(
<veritas> FG: TYA
<veritas> Anybody happen to have a Sun Fire x4600 M2 RM?
<TJ-> veritas: "git clone git://<url> <local-dir>"
<veritas> TJ: I shall try, TY
<veritas> TJ: I would like this dir:"git://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/usb/serial" what is the proper syntax
<veritas> sorry... not very familiar with git
<veritas> Anybody know of a good ipmi client for XP? Still can't get my USB->serial(ch340) to work with kbntu 15.10....
<TJ-> veritas: a git clone pulls the entire repository; there isn't a way to simply fetch a subset of working-tree files.
<veritas> TJ: ... I miss SVn'
<veritas> *SVN
<TJ-> veritas: what's the root of the problem? a failure of the module in an earlier kernel?
<Viktor_> hey guys, any one have idea why my plasma crashing always when i try to search for an app or anyting?
<Viktor_> btw baloo filter daemon instant crash when my system boot in
<veritas> TJ: The module worked in an earlier kernel with mint(3.13 IIRC) now that I'm on 4.2 I can no longer connect to my chinese Arduinos or use my USB->serial
<veritas> TJ: they both use WinChipHead CH340/341G chips
<unascribed> you *can* clone a subfolder in git, but it's a bit involved - you need to make an empty repository and do a sparse checkout
<unascribed> http://stackoverflow.com/a/13738951/4220922
<TJ-> veritas: ch341 is loaded? what shows up in dmesg/kern.log when the device is connected
<TJ-> unascribed: Yes, but I'd suggest thats for experts :)
<unascribed> but it is possible, you made it sound like it wasn't
<TJ-> unascribed: When it comes to the Linux kernel, cloning just a sub-dir isn't going to be useful without the build tolling
<TJ-> s/tolling/tooling/
<veritas> TJ: "[349885.701505] usb 1-1.5: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci [349885.794422] usb 1-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=1a86, idProduct=7523 [349885.794425] usb 1-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0 [349885.794427] usb 1-1.5: Product: USB2.0-Ser! [349885.794718] ch341 1-1.5:1.0: ch341-uart converter detected [349885.796354] usb 1-1.5: ch341-uart converter now attached to ttyUSB0"
<veritas> TJ: I thought I could make + make load for the serial drivers
<TJ-> veritas: 'make modules' is done from the root directory, and pulls in Makefiles and fragments from the base directory on down for recursive makes
<TJ-> veritas: your output shows "ch341-uart converter now attached to ttyUSB0" ... how do you connect to /dev/ttyUSB0 (what program), and what (doesnt) happen - any errors?
<veritas> TJ: Regardless dmesg is showing that a USB ch341 device is detected and is at ttyUSB0 but I still cannot use it
<veritas> TJ: I've tried minicom and putty
<TJ-> veritas: what does "cannot use it" mean though? Do you get 'permission denied' trying to connect to it?
<veritas> TJ: I am unable to establich a connection, no error
<TJ-> veritas: OK, so the program opens the port but you don't see any data? Does the USB<>serial converter have LEDs. If so, do they flicker when keys are typed?
<TJ-> veritas: what does "ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0" show?
<veritas> TJ: Neg on the LED's, I also just tried "moserial" it can see "ttyUSB0" but will not connect, no connection error
#kubuntu 2015-10-27
<veritas> TJ: will tell
<veritas> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 0 Oct 26 23:57 /dev/ttyUSB0
<veritas> permissions?
<veritas> TJ: hmm "moserial" seems to connect and send data(under root) but I am getting nothing back
<veritas> TJ: hex recvd: "00000000 0D 0D 1F 19 0D 1F 19 0D   1F 19 12 09 11 1D 1E"
<TJ-> veritas: for your user, does "groups" show you as a member of "dialout"
<veritas> TJ: I can check but it shouldn't matter at this point as "moserial" is running as root and it made a sucessfull connection...
<veritas> TJ: its being run as "sudo moserial &"
<TJ-> veritas: Just been looking at the commit history for ch341.c. commit aa91def41a looks the likely reason. The baud rate was being hard-coded to 9600, ignoring the value set by the caller. Now, the caller's baud rate is used. So, it looks like you might need to add the baud rate explictly to the parameters of the programs you are using. Try with 9600 to start with, and then work upwards see how it goes.
<veritas> TJ: I changed one setting to "echo received data" and i keep gettin the following repeating(in hex) : "00000000 0D 1F 19 0D 1F 19 0D 1F   19 0D 1F 19 0D 1F 19 0D  ................ 00000010 1F 19 0D 1F 19 0D 1F 19   0D 1F 19 0D 1F 19 0D 1F  ................"
<veritas> TJ: I'm @ 9600 but I I'll try to boost... that has helped with my arduinos in the past...thx... will reply again
<TJ-> veritas: the commit history up to 4.2: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/drivers/usb/serial/ch341.c?h=v4.2
<veritas> TJ: I changed handshake to HW and I'm at least getting strange ASCII chars
<TJ-> veritas: sounds like what I see when the baud-rate/word-size/parity are set wrong
<veritas> TJ: Agreed, I have seen the same in the past but my Sun Fire x4600 M2's iLOM 2 call for 9600 8N1
<veritas> TJ: and that works from my shity XP Netbook
<veritas> TJ: ... It's Weird
<TJ-> Hmmm, I wonder if the patch fixed one thing but broke another!?
<veritas> TJ: Its happened before... As I previously mentioned my Arduino Nano clones use the same chip and they worked as if they were PnP under 3.13(Linux Mint)
<veritas> TJ: they don't work anymore either
<veritas> TJ: its too bad because I really like plasma 5.... I'd hate to go back
<TJ-> veritas: It sounds like you should report the bug upstream in the kernel bugzilla, and maybe an email to the maintainer since that sounds like a clear regression
<TJ-> veritas: here's the link to the commit I suspect. It has the author and committers emails: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/drivers/usb/serial/ch341.c?h=v4.2&id=aa91def41a7bb1fd65492934ce6bea19202b6080
<veritas> TJ: thx.... I really hate bugs.... It's awesome that we have an overall seamless experience but something like this, at least in my case(with Arduino clones and whatnot), makes the current release unusable... strangely(or not...haven't worked with VirtBox much) I installed LinMint 14 but was unable to establish a USB passthrough for my 'duinos or the USB->SER
<LGMello> Hey
<gartral> hey all, how do i get k3b's little blue status indicator to **** off?
<makro_> Hi
<makro_> Does anybody always have plasma-nm hidden after login?
<makro_> and a couple of error dialogs when connected to an external monitor
<th3s3_3y3s> lordievader, add peers to the torrent
<Smurphy> Doh ... the screenflicker is even worse today... wonder where it comes from, last updates ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Morning
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy
<Smurphy> yo.
<xandrice49> Hey guys, Can anyone help me out?
<lordievader> !ask | xandrice49
<ubottu> xandrice49: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xandrice49> I just downloaded kubuntu 15.10, and I wanted to try it before installing.. however, It's asking me for a password for the live system user, but there isn't anything I can find on this. Do you know the password?
<lordievader> Hmm, you shouldn't be asked for a password. Did you try just hitting enter?
<xandrice49> I did, it said that the password was incorrect.
<lordievader> xandrice49: Are you logged in when you open a tty?
<lordievader> (ctrl + alt + f2)
<xandrice49> I am not.
<xandrice49> It asked for a login there also; I tried ubuntu and no password; that didn't work either.
<lordievader> Try 'kubuntu' with no password.
<xandrice49> did that too
<xandrice49> nothing.
<lordievader> How did you create the live usb?
<xandrice49> unetbootin - windows
<xandrice49> I made a live cd also with PowerISO.
<lordievader> Same problem with both?
<xandrice49> Correct.
<xandrice49> I'm going to redownload it.
<xandrice49> and see if that fixes it.
<Smurphy> xandrice49: The Live system boots you directly into a working desktop. No login asked...
<Smurphy> Download from the official repositories please.
<xandrice49> Smurphy: ideally, that's what it normally would do... and I did download it from the official repositories.
<Smurphy> weird... I admit I didn't try out the live images of 15.10... did use the older releases though, and it boots you straight into the UI.
<xandrice49> Okay.
<xandrice49> well right as you said that.
<xandrice49> It booted no problem.
<xandrice49> It must have been a download issue
<Smurphy> ok.
<lordievader> xandrice49: Odd, you didn't check the md5sum by any chance?
<xandrice49> for the 1st one I downloaded I Did.
<lordievader> And it was correct?
<xandrice49> the 2nd I didn't cause I was frustrated and I wanted to just try it haha
<xandrice49> Yes
<lordievader> How very odd.
<xandrice49> That's what threw me off too.
<Smurphy> Ok - so against the flicker stuff, delete the .cache directory ...
<Eluus> wow kubuntu is awesome
<Eluus> migrated yesterday from gnome it works and looks so much better
<lordievader> \o/
<Eluus> just couldn't figure out how to shortcut "move to desktop 2"
<lordievader>  Eluus What do you mean exactly?
<Eluus> on task manager when you right click a tab there's the "Move To Desktop" option
<Eluus> I want to set a shortcut for it
<Eluus> keyboard shortcut I mean
<lordievader> Eluus: Ah, System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Global keyboard shortcuts -> kwin
<Eluus> like ctrl+alt+shift+right to move to the right desktop
<Eluus> it worked thanks lordievader
<Eluus> I am so in love with this os lol
<dolo86> hello all
<dolo86> i need help)
<lordievader> !ask | dolo86
<ubottu> dolo86: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dolo86> !ask help me create usb with kubuntu frome win7 pleas
<ubottu> dolo86: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dolo86> help me create usb with kubuntu frome win7 pleas
<dolo86> how to)
<hateball> dolo86: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#USB.2FFlash_Drives
<lordievader> dolo86: Install unetbootin, https://unetbootin.github.io/
<dolo86> thanks
<dolo86> i love linux!
<dolo86> peace
<hegemon8> morning all
<lordievader> o/
<hegemon8> noone ever talk on offtopic? :)
<hegemon8> going there, as not much of a problems today :) o BTW there are some changes to the translation methode since i've chcecked last time...
<hegemon8> desn't launchpad used to do it?
<kiyoi> where am 	I?
<lordievader> kiyoi: In #kubuntu? See /topic
<hegemon8> here :)
<lolmaus> Help! My Kubuntu is suddenly in Russian! I've installed 15.10 from scartch, English version. I've set up all formats (date, numbers...) to Russian and it was fine. Than suddenly Git talks to me in Russian, scared the shit out of me.
<lolmaus> There is no English in the lists of available languages under Локализация (that's Localization, can you feel my pain now?).
<Smurphy> ok. I can't send mail with kmail ...
<lolmaus> Ah, I've found "American English". Let me try to log out.
<lolmaus> BRB
<hegemon8> You can install additionall languages, and set priority - for free :) its not windows :)
<Smurphy> As soon as I hit the "Ok" Button in the Spell-Checker, I have 10 Secs to kill kmail or it will freeze plasma alltogether.
<lolmaus> Okay, it's fine now.
<lolmaus> It just went full Russian. Never go full Russian!
<hegemon8> lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<AMA> Hi. I'm trying to boot from a Kubuntu 15.10 cd and bootable USB on a hp pavilion 500-406a.  I keep getting a prompt to enter a password for live user session. However nothing works, eg blank, password, kubuntu. Same cd and usb boot fine on a non uefi laptop
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the great Kubuntu15 GNU/Linukka OS
<jubo2> I'm looking at https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<jubo2> there are yet not instructions for 15.10
<jubo2> The instructions say to:
<jubo2> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian vivid contrib
<jubo2> do I use that or replace vivid with the new release's name ?
<jubo2> what's the name of the 15.10 release btw?
<yossarianuk> jubo2: release is called 'wily'
<jubo2> and I substitute that and try what happens
<yossarianuk> looking at it it looks like 15.04 uses trusty package (14.04)
<yossarianuk> and looks like no wily repo yet -> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/
<yossarianuk> personally I use KVM for any virtualisation - its far easier in many ways (lacks 3d support unless you have multiple GPU's at present)
<TJ-> VirtualBox (5.0.4) is in the 15.10 repos
<jubo2> TJ-: so I can just 'sudo apt install virtualbox' ?
<TJ-> jubo2: Do "apt-cache search -n 'virtualbox*' " you'll see all the related packages. To check a version do "apt-cache policy <package-name>"
<hegemon8> i think You could just add the ppa from willy ? https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/7889402
<jubo2> now installing
<jubo2> looks like version 5
<jubo2> which is the latest
<jubo2> I hope I can drop my .vdi into this new version and it will just work
<hegemon8> but here it seems to be 5.0.8 not 5.0.4 for precise http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/virtualbox.org_contrib/precise/contrib/base/virtualbox-5.0
<TJ-> Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.10 (precise)
<TJ-> So in the case of older releases, the later packages haven't been backported into the archive
<Eluus> when I run audacious without gksudo it doesn't let me change/add plugins
<Eluus> when I run it with gksudo it lets me modify plugins normallu
<Eluus> normally*
<Eluus> but after I leave and relaunch the program normally the changes I've made are all gone
<Eluus> please help
<Eluus> on gnome3 or unity it didn't act like this
<BluesKaj> Eluus, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Eluus> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> why are you using ubuntu commands
<Eluus> you mean gksudo?
<BluesKaj> yup'
<Eluus> I don't the alternative
<BluesKaj> kdesudo
<Eluus> don't know*
<Eluus> ah ok
<Eluus> so how can I make audacious not require sudo?
<yossarianuk> surely gksudo does use sudo ?
<yossarianuk> audacious doesn't require sudo ...
<BluesKaj> chmod + x?
<yossarianuk> possibly because you used gksudo its altered the .whatever folder to be owned by root?
<Eluus> yossarianuk: it shouldn't require sudo but it doesn't let me modify or use plugins without sudo
<Eluus> it was like that the first time I ran it and I ran it without sudo that time
<yossarianuk> that is odd - i've not experienced that myself.
<yossarianuk> might be worth doing a (as normal user) 'find ~/ -user root'
<Eluus> yeah I've used it on other DMs too and never experienced this
<Smurphy> Probably you are not in the audio group (or similar) to access the audio devices...
<Eluus> Smurphy: where do I fix that?
<yossarianuk> sudo gpasswd -a [user] [group[
<Smurphy> You first need to know what the devices are you are accessing.
<Smurphy> The  add yourself (logged in user) to the group they belong to.
<Eluus> how do I learn what devices I am accessing?
<Smurphy> That is the problem of the modern days ... where UI's take over :D
<Smurphy> I don't know anymore ...
<Eluus> yossarianuk: Are you using Audacious on kubuntu?
<Smurphy> I do know however, that my user had to be in the group "music" to access certain devices in read-wriote.
<TJ-> Smurphy: The best way to find out is run audacious under strace as the regular user, and look at the strace log for 'permission denied' for accessing device nodes
<Eluus> I don't think audacious should require any permissions to modify it's plugins
<yossarianuk> Eluus: I am at home on 15.04 ...
<yossarianuk> Im @ work at the min
<Eluus> ah k yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> i'll try installing it,..
<Eluus> thanks
<Smurphy> TJ-: You're right on that ;)
<Smurphy> Eluus: Depends on where the plugins are stured. If they are stored in the user's home, no. If they are stored for system-wide access, then yes, root-access will be required.
<Eluus> so in kubuntu they're stored in a different place than ubuntu
<TJ-> Smurphy: I just tried it: "LIRC Plugin: could not init LIRC support"
<Eluus> weird
<Eluus> TJ-: on audacious?
<Smurphy> TJ-: That is Infrared ...
<Eluus> or maybe this is a 15.10 problem
<Smurphy> remote control prolly or so.
<yossarianuk> Eluus: ok installed with ' sudo apt-get install audacious audacious-plugins'
<Eluus> because I updated from 15.04 to 15.10 with kubuntu
<Smurphy> I updated too.
<yossarianuk> my user is in the following groups 'morgan adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare libvirtd'
<Eluus> you guys can modify plugins without sudo?
<yossarianuk> I can
<Smurphy> 2 things are broken: KMail sending mail, and intel hardware HD 4000 acceleration has gone missing.
<yossarianuk> do the find command I sent earlier to check the config isn't owned by root
<Eluus> yossarianuk: what version?
<yossarianuk> 15.04
<yossarianuk> I can test 15.10 too (i have a laptop here with it on0
<yossarianuk> but quickly check that root doesn't own the config files.
<Eluus> how do I do that?
<yossarianuk> find ~/ -user root
<yossarianuk> (as non root user)
<Eluus> /home/levent/.local/share/kate/metainfos
<Eluus> /home/levent/.config/QtProject.conf
<Eluus> is the output
<TJ-> Smurphy: yeah, but I tried enabling the LIRC plugin as the test, and thought that output was from the plugin. It seeems that happens no matter what. Other plugins enable correctly. I did "strace -o /tmp/aud.log -f -e trace=file /usr/bin/audacious" and then after it quit "grep -v ENOENT /tmp/aud.log | less"
<Eluus> TJ-: why do you think the plugins can't be enabled on my audacious when run by non-root user?
<TJ-> Eluus: use the command I just showed to Smurphy above to find out
<Eluus> this time it let me do it
<Eluus> and saved the settings too
<Eluus> thanks guys, it works now somehow
<Eluus> yep, definitely works
<Eluus> Smurphy: how do you check if intel hardware acceleration is on or not?
<squash>  Hello all, I'm looking for some guidance on narrowing down an issue I'm having so that i might accurately report a bug. I'm using kubuntu 15.10 with kde 15.08.2. Many, but not all, dialogs render improperly. At least one application (kolourpaint) renders in such a way as to be unusable. Most of them work just fine. A simple example `kdialog --yesno Hi`  is a simple example of one that does not render usably.
<Smurphy> Eluus: I can';t watch some of my mp4 movies, I could watch under 15.04
<squash>  Examples: kolourpaint http://i.imgur.com/3eDOCPS.png   kolourpaint +about next to kate+about http://i.imgur.com/DB91ddv.png   kdialog --yesno Hi http://i.imgur.com/6k5Y4If.png
<Smurphy> squash: Log out - when you see the login screen, go down to the console with: <Ctrl>-<ALT>-F1, the log in, and remove the entire .cache directory in your home.
<Smurphy> cd ~
<Smurphy> rm -rf .cache
<Smurphy> I had that when I upgraded from KUbuntu 15.04 to 15.10.
<squash> this was a clean install, but I can give it a try
<Smurphy> There seem to be some things in the cache that break it.
<Smurphy> squash: Ok.
<squash> brb
<Smurphy> The creation of the cache-data will take a while during next login.
<Eluus> same thing happened to me and they went away after a reboot
<Smurphy> Eluus: Yeah, well. They didn't go away here :D
<squash> well I'll be a monkey's uncle, removing .cache seems to have gotten things rolling again
<Smurphy> squash: See ... :} Happens ...
<Smurphy> Was pure luck I found out about ;)
<squash> I should have backed up .cache before I removed it, because now I can't try to diagnose what was causing it
<squash> 15.10 has been an interesting ride so far. I ran into a bug in the installer (kernel lost the usb stick it booted from), and posting about it on kubuntuforums broke kubuntufuorums
<Smurphy> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69188-gstreamer1-0-vaapi-issues-with-Intel-HD-4400&p=381098
<Smurphy> That is my problem, and I'm not alone.
<squash> try mine: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69161-Booting-install-image-from-USB-stresults-in-busybox-unable-to-find-a-live-file-system
<hegemon8> like yesterday someone was asking about it Smurphy as well
<TJ-> squash: that web server is CRAP! It gave me a 403 Hacking Attempt error trying to read that page
<squash> that's what I mean when I say my post broke the forum
<Smurphy> hegemon8: I know. He opened the thread in the Forum, and I added my part.
<Smurphy> Thing is - I don't really know where to actually post a bug-report on that. Intel Driver List, Plasma Developers, KUbuntu ?
<squash> that's always the trick. posting to to kubuntu would be easiest, hoping the kubuntu team will figure out where it actually goes
<Smurphy> we did.
<hegemon8> Smurphy: i'm not sure, so won't try to confuse You.
<Smurphy> But so far, except some people looking at it, nothing happened.
<clivejo> hi ejay, did you get anywhere with your screen problems?
<ejay> Woah, that was fast. ;)
<ejay> clivejo: Hi, nah. Duelscreen setup is still broken.
<clivejo> did you get any answers in plasma?
<ejay> clivejo: But I got used to it. Just need to move my head everytime when opening new app or window and move it to screen I'm want to look at. :D
<ejay> clivejo: #plasma did not helped me.
<ejay> I'm just guessing that intel hd 4k is so too exotic for plasma. Who's using intel hd gfxs anyway? Right? Right...?
<clivejo> ejay: can you join plasma?
<Smurphy> ejay: I am using it ...
<Smurphy> check out: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69188-gstreamer1-0-vaapi-issues-with-Intel-HD-4400&p=381098
<squash> my intel chip won't do 4k at all (@30hz over hdmi)
<yofel> regarding multi-screen. New windows *should* always open on the "active" display (usually the one that the mouse it on at that time)
<Smurphy> squash: that is because HDMI (well, the old versions), can't do that through HDMI.
<yofel> but I've seen exceptions from that. X11 sucks when it comes to accurately placing something
<Smurphy> hdmi was specified for HD only in the begnning.
<squash> it's not that old, i3-4130 so HD4400 video. The specs actually claim that it should work.
<squash> it also won't run my 1440p display without knocking it down to 30hz
<squash> modern GPUs make me reminiscent of the good old days when you could just get an ET6000 and everything worked everywhere :)
<ejay> \join  #plasma
<ejay> damn
<ejay> I just lurked reddit. People are not happy with new plasma. Is that end of KDE? Will we all need to get used to effed up like all hell Unity? <doomsayer>
<hegemon8> ejay watch last kubuntu podcast - its not end of kde
<squash> I posted a grumpy message on reddit yesterday myself, but I also filed a bug to go along with it
<hegemon8> there was one funny article on softpedia claiming this same, let haters hate :)
<hegemon8> so i could entertain myself reading them
<ejay> IMHO those complains are very helpful. We shoulda stop being so kind for KDE. They need to know what peaople are expecting from modern DE.
<hegemon8> remember launch of the gnome 3? well... Here we go again :)
<ejay> hegemon8: remember launch of kde4?
<hegemon8> if more people would help reporting bugs instead of writing this stuff it would help more
<hegemon8> yeah, and i was on kde 3.5.10 till the end of support back then :)
<misterno> ejay can you give me a quick summary of what is bothering people in new KDE plasma?
<squash> from my personal perspective, i think kde3 was better than anything that came since
<misterno> i mean in latest one
<denza242> squash: trinity desktop
<ejay> misterno: lack of stability and downgrade of features when compared to kde4
<hegemon8> squash: but kde 3 wasn't perfect from the launch as well, plasma 5 is new, let it settle...
<misterno> ah yes, the "unfinished" feel
<misterno> yea i got that when i installed 15.04
<misterno> hegemon8 how much time is needed to let it settle in your opinion
<misterno> a year?
<squash> denza242: I've been tempted, won't lie. fish:// changed my workflow, I loved kde desktop sharing, ah nostalgia
<hegemon8> got better in 15.10 in my opinion, and there is a lot of underline changes in kde now, so i don't expect miracles from release 1
<misterno> i guess when you call something release you expect polished product
<misterno> maybe it was too big of a bite they took with plasma 5
<hegemon8> it takes me 2 days to make it look and feel like kde i like, after every fresh install, and i'm on it since 7.04 or 7.10... Its maybe not for everyone, but its my choice
<hegemon8> misterno: hard to say, too bad i can't write code, i'd help.
<yossarianuk> with the exception of slow login (which is being fixed) and missing buttons/checkboxes in GTK apps 15.10/Plasma5.4 is a good release
<yossarianuk> missing boxes/checkboxes were also in 15.04
<yossarianuk> i.e nvidia-settings
<yossarianuk> or virt-manager
<Smurphy> yossarianuk: well - I cannnot send mails through kmail, and I have no hardware acceleration on my Mac Mini i7 HD 4000 CPU/GPU
<hegemon8> yossarianuk: don't start on NVidia with me, or i might get ban from here :)
<ejay> maybe with kubuntu 16 plasma will be something really special. Now it's lacking.
<misterno> yeah
<misterno> but then it will be 2016 or 2017
<ejay> Guys, guys! Do you remember when there was a console on a bottom of dolphin? Man, good old times.
<yossarianuk> Smurphy: not sure about Mac H/W  - have you tried change to UXA? (from SNA)
<yossarianuk> hegemon8: nvidia works better than anything else in myexperience.
<hegemon8> in 16.04 there are more "big changes" underneath going to be done, so i wouldn't be so sure if it will be "finished"
<yossarianuk> if you want to play games at a decent speed (comparable or better than Windows) you NEED nvidia at the minute
<yossarianuk> (and the closed source driver unfortunately)
<yossarianuk> with Plasma5 the most unstable GPU driver is intel
<hegemon8> yossarianuk: make my screen darker under closed drivers from NVidia, then i'll agree with You :)
<squash> I was really hoping to use the open source nvidia driver but it still won't do 4k@30hz over hdmi.
<yossarianuk> hegemon8: not entirely with you - you can use nvidia-settings or xgamma to change brightness/gamma
<hegemon8> so why i need that Fn buttons then? Anyone wants to buy 3 buttons? ;)
<Smurphy> yossarianuk: How does that work ?
<hateball> hegemon8: bind your fn keys to a script that calls xgamma or some other
<hegemon8> ok, 2 buttons, i need Fn to volume adjustment :)
<Smurphy> Didn't check. Didn't find anything on Google about it (va errors)
<yossarianuk> anyone who has actually paid for a nvidia card and is not using the closed source driver is wasting money - you are efficiently under-clocking your card by up to 80%,  making it incompatible with most new AAA games  and wasting your money.
<hegemon8> hateball: did few times over years now (my laptop is from 2011) but after next fresh install i've got fed up with that, and just use dark theme (i'm lazy)  :)
<squash> I'm 100% not at all interested in gaming, I got the cheapest NV card that supported 4k over HDMI.
<yossarianuk> Smurphy: if you mean change to UXA? see -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#SNA_issues
<yossarianuk> (its for arch but same config applies)
<yossarianuk> check which you are present;y using
<Smurphy> already checking it. Thing is, I have no xorg.conf file at the moment, and very happy not to have one.
<Smurphy> Back in time, I computed the timings of my monitors by hand for my ET4000 graphics card :D
<yossarianuk> you can check with 'sudo fgrep -iR sna /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<yossarianuk> sure - but that it the easiest way of changing from to sna/uxa
<Smurphy> It is using sna
<Smurphy> And sna is not making problems.
<Smurphy> Why did it work without a problem in Kubutun 15.04 ?
<yossarianuk> its worth checking UXA (easy enough to switch back)
<yossarianuk> you only 5 lines in xorg.conf
<Smurphy> yeah. Doing that ...
<yossarianuk> Smurphy: http://pastebin.com/GWFCQb4V
<yossarianuk> it probably wont help - worth checking though
<yossarianuk> also do you install fresh or upgrade
<Smurphy> And - it is not the SNA making problems. it is the VA-Api ...
<Smurphy> Trying anyway.
<Smurphy> Will test it now...
<Smurphy> Well - it still works. Checking the xorg log.
<Smurphy> It doesn't fix the VA-Api issues though.
<yossarianuk> Smurphy: switch back then - hope you sort it out.  The most terrible GPU issues ever I have seen on Linus is Intel GPU's with Plasma5.
<yossarianuk> by default at any random time my screen can become unusable - to fix that I had to disable 'tearing prevention' in kwin's composite settings
<ejay> Is that normal that when copying something, from example text from Kate, and trying to paste it somewhere else application I copied from needs to be open? When I'm copy something from Kate and then close it I can't paste it.
<yossarianuk> when I say unusable its like the closing sequence from 2001 - like my computer has swallowed lots of LSD.
<yossarianuk> changing tearing prevention to -> Never fixes it completely though
<yossarianuk> ejay: no its not
<yossarianuk> can you not see it in your clipboard history ?
<ejay> yossarianuk: what clipboard history?
<yossarianuk> ejay: in system tray
<ejay> yossarianuk: wait, wait, wait. So I need to anable this clipboard applet in systray to make copy/paste work?
<ejay> enable*
<yossarianuk> no
<yossarianuk> its so you can see the history of recent contents in the clipboard
<yossarianuk> should be there be default.
<ejay> yossarianuk: I disabled it. But ok, it's enabled now. Copied text is there, even when closing app. Now - how to make copy/paste work without this applet?
<yossarianuk> ejay: no idea
<yossarianuk> why disable it ?
<Smurphy> I'll see. So far I have used plasma 5 on Kubutu 15.04 for a while without any issues. Only since upgrade to 15.10 I have issues.
<yossarianuk> also have you tried BOTH paste buffers?
<ejay> yossarianuk: because I want to hide porn links. That's why.
<yossarianuk> i.e right click -> paste (buffer1) and middle button (buffer2)
<yossarianuk> ejay: that is a valid reason...
<yossarianuk> ejay: why not have a 'filth' user?#
<ejay> yossarianuk: so I can't just use good old ctrl+c?
<yossarianuk> ctrl+c = same as right click paste usually
<yossarianuk> (ctrl+v)
<ejay> yossarianuk: ok, give me a second. Will see those buffers.
<yofel> ejay: yes, you need klipper if you want to paste text from an application after you close it
<yofel> you can hide the widget if you want, but the clipboard manager needs to be running
<skryking> ejay: who are you trying to hide porn links from?
<yossarianuk> i'd imagine his friends/family members rather than NSA
<yossarianuk> just create a new user and only use it for filth...
<ejay> skryking: I'm sharing my laptop with my grandma.
<squash> give her her own login?
<skryking> ejay: ahh yeah wouldn't want to give her a heart attack or anything like that :P
<ejay> skryking: TBH I don't want to see what SHE is watching while alone...
<skryking> ejay: LOL
<skryking> ejay: does that mean you are trying to hide her porn links and not yours?
<hegemon8> show her how to use private browsing mode in FF?
<squash> Get her a subscription to this: http://www.theonion.com/article/new-old-people-magazine-gives-old-people-something-1059
<ejay> hegemon8: my grandma is not good with IT stuff so she's using chrome. ;D
<yofel> just set the clipboard to not save the contents on exit and reboot before giving her the notebook?
<ejay> guys! I can handle my grandma, thanks for the tips... jeeeeeez.
<BluesKaj> well, I'm old , but I'm not sitting here waiting to die....hope that 's just a sick joke by the onion
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Which joke ???
<BluesKaj> the url squash posted above
<marco-parillo> Sometimes I think old people like myself are the only ones who read on dead trees (maybe -offtopic)
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, I still read real books too.
<denza242> ^same and I'm 17
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: lol. Yeah. Well - I got my wife and radio controlled airplanes/drones. I'm Ok for getting old ;)
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I still got my drum kit and a place to jam with some friends.
<Smurphy> :} Always nice to have that too ...
<BluesKaj> the offtopic police will be around with remo=inders quite soon i think
<BluesKaj> err reminders
<Smurphy> They always are ... :}
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, and I have my wife to keep me on the rails as well :-)
<Smurphy> Yeah... They are very good at that !
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> just toolchained into 16.04, but there's not much there yet
<BluesKaj> think lordievader did too
<Smurphy> I would be happy if the VA-API stuff on Intel GPU HD 4000 works, and kmail sending too ...
<Smurphy> on 15.120 :}
<Smurphy> 15:10
<Smurphy> sorry, tipo... Damn - it has been a loooong day.
<Smurphy> Still one conf-call/webex - then I'm off !
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, can you expalin what the symptoms are, i also have that gpu on my laptop running 15.10
<Smurphy> already there ... https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69188-gstreamer1-0-vaapi-issues-with-Intel-HD-4400&p=381098
<Smurphy> Sorry - heading into a conf-call ... Be back later -> other computer sharing this screen.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No, pretty much still 15.10.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, this upgrade to 16.04 is still pretty much 15.10, there 350 or so upgrades and I didn't see any new packages
<ejay> BluesKaj: so 16.04 is ready for testing?
<BluesKaj> ejay, there's not much there yet, but I suppose one could yes, technically
<ejay> Jonathan Riddell Stands Down as Release Manager of Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> the official toolchain, if you can call it that, is going to be released on thurs Oct 29
<squash> excellent, walked away for a few minutes and came back to a text console and a dead X
<denza242> D:
<ejay> Kubuntu is dying. *sudo apt-get install unity* <doomsayer again>
<denza242> blue systems tho
<BluesKaj> `ok just found this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<marco-parillo> So much for me staying on a stable release ;-)
<ejay> xenial xersus <ok>
<ejay> xerus*
<BluesKaj> I'm going stick with upgrading from the repos  for now. I'm not ready to reinstall another image atm
<BluesKaj> ejay, genial groundsquirrel
<ejay> BluesKaj: I'm currently on Kubuntu 15.10 Willy Wonka
<squash> I was pretty upset they didn't do Hungry Hippo
<ejay> or something cool like Snow Leopard
<squash>  terrifying turducken
<ejay> Canopy Vista
<lordievader> "Xenial Xerus [1] is now open for development, with syncs from unstable
<lordievader> still running.  The development version already starts with some
<lordievader> changes: ".... :)
<lordievader> See the email to the Kubuntu devel mailing list.
<TJ-> anyone recall the hotkey for screenshots ?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, PrtScn
<BluesKaj> to the right of F12
<BluesKaj> on a desktop KB
<TJ-> haha, of course, for some reason recently I accidentally hit another key and the ksnapshot popped up so I got it into my head the hotkey was something different
<BluesKaj> for some reason krunner starts on some key which can never recall, when i know I didn't hit alt+F2
<ndrg> hi
<lordievader> o/
<ndrg> I've upgrade to kubuntu 15.10 reistalling the o.s. and after the upgrade, that I didn't do during usb-installation, 3 iusses show up: 1. A glitch on the top of the screen(with the a triangle shape), 2. Some configuration that a set disappears (global shortcut, touchpad conf, default browser) 3. I can't play audio from headphone
<ndrg> there is someone ?
<BluesKaj> ndrg, open a terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<drleviathan> you always do that right after the initial install -- if any bugs have been fixed recently the fixes should get installed with the updates
<ndrg> I'm doing it, but I'm sorry I writed wrong: * after an upgrade(sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) problems show up
<drleviathan> specifically what sort of "problems"?
<ndrg> 3 iusses show up: 1. A glitch on the top of the screen(with the a triangle shape), 2. Some configuration that a set disappears (global shortcut, touchpad conf, default browser) 3. I can't play audio from headphone
<ndrg> a* == I
<drleviathan> Oh, I thought you were saying the "apt-get upgrade" process was having problems.  So you're saying that the upgrade didn't fix your original 3 bugs?
<ndrg> for the glitch I try this one:http://askubuntu.com/questions/688649/kubuntu-wily-upgrade-screen-glitch
<ndrg> no
<ndrg> I say that after apt-get upgrade  issues show up
<BluesKaj> ok try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marco-parillo> Thanks BluesKaj and lordievader I am unstable again ;-)  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lordievader> marco-parillo: Whoop, whoop. Did you notice a change?
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, yw :-)
<ndrg> nothing to upgrade
<Smurphy> ndrg: Log out - when you see the login screen, go down to the console with: <Ctrl>-<ALT>-F1, the log in, and remove the entire .cache directory in your home.
<Smurphy> log back in. The login process will take a little longe,r as it rebuilds the cache.
<Smurphy> But it should work after.
<ndrg> ok
<marco-parillo> No noticable changes yet (other than kinfocenter is already updated). And immediatly there were updates from this morning's daily build. Looked like a minor update to Libre Office.
<ndrg> nope
<ndrg> you said .cache, didn't you?
<Smurphy> Didn't fix it ? Sad.
<Smurphy> yes. .cache.
<ndrg> Yes, It didn't fix
<Smurphy> I had to actually go to .config and delete the plasmarc/plasmashell files, + plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc files.
<Smurphy> After my first upgrade. These files made my Desktop unusable.
<Smurphy> After the next login, I had to clean the cache directory. Since then, only 2 issues remain.
<Smurphy> Can't send mail with kmail (And still don't know why), and the VA-Api bug .
<skryking> so after updating to 15.10 I'm getting this Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<skryking>   does anyone have a thought on how to clean it up
<ndrg> sorry I lost the connection
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder if clearing the .cache also cleared up the slow panel loading...seems to be cured now
<ndrg> If I delete .kde?
<Smurphy> won't help...
<Smurphy> .config/plasma*
<Smurphy> and cache at the same time
<squash> removing .cache didn't speed up my panel
<ndrg> I did it but nothing change
<BluesKaj> mparillo, notice any difference between 15.10 and 16.04 ? so far the spalsh etc are still the same
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No wonder ;)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Read the email to see what has changed. Most notably is Python 3.5 being default I guess.
<ndrg2> BluesKaj: glitch disappears but the other problem remain
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: I have not noticed any differences upgrading to a daily build of Xenial Xerus (other than kinfocenter). I saw a bunch of python upgrades, some Libre Office updates, and maybe some translations fly by when I upgraded (so this morning's daily ISO is already stale).
<marco-parillo> I have never experienced the slow panel loading on a VM, so I cannot comment on that yet, and even with the slow panel loading, on my real HW, I happily took the slow panel load over having to enter my kwallet password (sometimes twice) to get on wireless..
<W8TAH> I am having issues with Kubuntu 15.04.  The akonadi server will not start.  The dialog box that comes up says it is not registered with Dbus.
<W8TAH> How do I fix this??
<BluesKaj> ok marco-parillo thanks, maybe I'll try the daily later on
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, sorry I can't help with the Kwallet problem, to me it's a pita so i just disable it
<marco-parillo> Well, my kwallet problem disappeared at the same time as the slow panel appeared. I wonder if the PAM loading timing made a difference.
<BluesKaj>  marco-parillo, Smurphy suggested removing the .cache, sudo rm -rf .cache, rebooting and letting it rebuild  . That seemed to solve my panel loading problem
<marco-parillo> I can try that at home on real HW. At work, I am VM only.
<marco-parillo> And no issues on a VM.
<BluesKaj> maybe it fixes more than just the panel thing
<BluesKaj> ok, only tried VB and KVM a few times , never had a totally successful OS install on them,  usually windows ...so reverted to dual boot
<mlatylorxu> Does Thunderbird use the native KDE notification system for notifications in Kubuntu? I know it doesn't in Gentoo, and I find it horribly annoying
<marco-parillo> For me Win7 is the standard build at work, and I find VMware just smoother on windows hosts than VB. And I have never tried a Windows guest; only Linux
<marco-parillo> This claims that it can be extended to Thunderbird: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/make-firefox-use-native-notifications.html
<marco-parillo> Based on the date, there is zero chance it was tested with Plasma 5. Maybe you can be the first.
<SylvieLorxu> marco-parillo: Well, my normal desktop is running Gentoo, so it's not unbelievable that it's just broken here. I'm not going to switch to Kubuntu myself, but "rescue" a Windows user with it, so I'd like to know. I'll look into GNotifier
<SylvieLorxu> marco-parillo: Well, it ~works, just not really well. The "Open" button doesn't actually switch to Thunderbird
<SylvieLorxu> Aside from that, it does use the notification center
<SylvieLorxu> Firefox does use native notifications again
<SylvieLorxu> I'm just not sure if they fixed that for Thunderbird already too...
<SylvieLorxu> marco-parillo: Oh, it seems you need to set mail.biff.use_system_alert in about:config to true
<SylvieLorxu> I'm not sure why that defaults to false...
<rikimaru8>  /server irc.bluechat.it 6667
<ddr_mobile> Hi all. I reformatted a previous Linux partition+swap to use as my new Linux partition and swap.
<ddr_mobile> But now grub won't start Linux, it just starts windows automatically.
<SylvieLorxu> Okay, I know why it defaults to false, it's utterly broken...
<ddr_mobile> It said something about being unable to read sda6, which was swap positioned after sda7, which was root.
<ddr_mobile> Anyone got any ideas?
<ddr_mobile> I'm trying installing with swap second and no partition aligned from the back.
<ddr_mobile> Great. On the live USB, kdeinit5 died.
<ddr_mobile> Why.
<danielle331> I just installed wily, but I'm not able to find a particular k app (ktimetracker). Am I just being thick or are some apps not available for wily yet?
<marco-parillo> I was able to launch it from the konsole.
<danielle331> Hmm. "Not currently installed. You can install it by typing apt-get install ktimetracker".... then: "apt-get install ktimetracker" -- "Unable to locate package ktimetracker"
<danielle331> so it looks like I have a problem there
<danielle331> its a new (<24h) install of wily too
<marco-parillo> Perhaps I grabbed http://launchpadlibrarian.net/200222461/ktimetracker_4.14.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<SilentGhost> danielle331: something's wrong with your apt index perhaps, it is available for 15.10
<SilentGhost> i have 4.14.7-0ubuntu1
<danielle331> SilentGhost: how would I go about checking?
<danielle331> marco: thanks for that I'm running into a dependency problem but should be able to proceed after that
<marco-parillo> BTW, I sent you the 32-bit link
<danielle331> thanks marco I didnt notice. I'll get the 64bit one.
<marco-parillo> Thish should be 64-bit: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/200220582/ktimetracker_4.14.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<marco-parillo> Note that SilentGhost has a newer version.
<danielle331> ah -- thats what I'm looking for, thanks marco. still not sure what could be causing the problem with my apt-get indexes tho.. :-(
<SilentGhost> danielle331: you could try just updating, otherwise dropping existing index might be an option
<danielle331> my computer restarted just now and now I get the message "Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.kickoff/contents/ui/Kickoff.qml:27:1: module "org.kde.plasma.private.kickoff" is not installed" Any ideas what could be causing this? (or how to fix it)
<danielle331> * I get that message when I click on the main K menu icon; also the task bar looks messed up
<danielle331> I keep on getting the message "Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.kickoff/contents/ui/Kickoff.qml:27:1: module "org.kde.plasma.private.kickoff" is not installed" and a messed up task bar when I log in. I have tried to reinstall plasma-desktop-data but without any luck. Please help!!!
<genii> danielle331: Did you try a reinstall of plasma-desktop ( not plasma-desktop-data ) eg: sudo apt-get install --reinstall plasma-desktop     ( and then a logout/login cycle)
<danielle331> thanks genii, i'll try tht now
<danielle331> genii, that solved my problem completely, I just popped back to say thanks
<genii> danielle331: Glad to be of assistance :)
<danielle331> is anyone else on wiley -- has anyone else had problems with it? I've heard bad things online but.... to the tell the truth I was pleasently surprised that this is I think the first time that the nvidia drivers worked flawlessly for me. also it solved some other problems which had accumulated with 15.04. what are your thoughts?
<SilentGhost> danielle331: given the amount of problems with vivid, that's no wonder
<danielle331> indeed
<piv> hey all
<admin__> hi
<Guest25270> what is the difference between installing 32bit kubuntu and a 64bit one?
<Guest25270> i have installed a 64bit kubuntu on a 64bit window 7 and it is extremely lagging.
<TJ-> Guest25270: uses a different CPU mode, 64-bit (with more CPU registers and longer word size) vs 32-bit with fewer registers and smaller word size (requiring PAE to address more than 4GB of address space for memory/IO)
<Guest25270> i don't understand
<Guest25270> will installing a 32bit boost up my computer's speed/performance?
<genii> Guest25270: Did you install it inside of Windows ( lin=ke into a virtual machine or with Wubi), or did you do an actual full install to a separate partition of it's own?
<Guest25270> i installed it by mounting the iso file to a usb and fully installing it
<genii> Where did you install it to?
<bprompt> Guest25270:    nope, it will not run faster, 32bits simply means, it'd work with 32bit hardware, if your hardware uses a 64bit cpu, the 64bit will be backward compatible, but the 32bit won't run faster, will simply not process as much as the cpu can per cycle
<genii> I'm still not convinced yet they actually have a proper install of it.
<bprompt> hmmm sounds like some VM install, there are some .exe packages, that claim to "run linux in windows", though all it's, is a standalone VM package
<Guest25270> i downloaded from the official page
<keithzg> It'll always be *very* slow unless you have hardware virtualization enabled in both your "BIOS" (never actually BIOS these days, actually UEFI, but anyways) and in the hypervisor you're using to run the VM.
<bprompt> Guest25270:     why not just install it on a partitition? :)
<keithzg> If you did indeed install and are booting into it (and thus *didn't* "install...on a 64bit window 7") then if it's lagging still I'd suggest you try running the tool to install proprietary drivers, since it's possible it's just really bad compositing performance.
<Chaser> Hello, just upgraded to 15.10 and I don't see knode anymore. Any ideas on how to install knode ? apt-get install knode says Package 'knode' has no installation candidate.
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Chaser:   maybe is not there :/, I heard someone say that wasn't in 14.04 from what I recall, seems to me you just noticed that
<bprompt> I mean, kuickshow isn't there either, but you'd find it on kde 3.5 =)
<Chaser> bprompt: I was using it on 15.04 :(
<Chaser> Just last week.
<genii> !info knode vivid
<ubottu> knode (source: kdepim): graphical news reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.6-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 666 kB, installed size 2362 kB
<genii> !info knode wily
<ubottu> Package knode does not exist in wily
<bprompt> Chaser:    http://www.aegiap.eu/kdeblog/2015/08/kdepim-5-0/
<bprompt> Chaser:   notice the "What applications were removed?" section
<Chaser> bprompt: yup, too bad. Thanks for the link. My google fu failed me.
<bprompt> Chaser:   on the other hand, you can just use thunderbird, which is a great nntp/pop3/imap client :)
<bprompt> Chaser:    could  just go back to 14.04 as well, keep in mind that 14.04 is LTS, 15.10 isn't
<Chaser> bprompt: cool, will use thunderbird for nntp.
<ejay> ok, I just found out that plasma is leaking or have a problem with memory management. I'm opening a lot of files, text and images, and my ksysmonitor is full of sleeping kates and gwenviews. The hell?
<jbermudes> When you click on a link in one program that opens up in another program like the browser, and there's a little popup in the bottom right, what program is that? Some helper program that picks the right program to show the link?
<mparillo> Systems Settings > Applications
#kubuntu 2015-10-28
<Matt526> So is 15.10 stuck with it's current Qt version or is there hope of it being updated in the future?
<Igor_> Hi, I start Kubuntu, but there is a black screen after "kubuntu" logo. Alt + Ctrl + F1 doesn't work/
<Igor_> Yesterday I reinstall Redis and kill some baloo process that eated a lot of memory, made update..
<superfluffypunch> Hello
<superfluffypunch> anyone else here feel that KDE is............bloated?
<meows> Yeah. but some tools is useful.
<meows> It 's convient for me.
<superfluffypunch> and I hate how it randomly crashes
<superfluffypunch> would really like to try a desktop environment that's 'flashy' like kde plasma
<superfluffypunch> but functional
<meows> Yes. for work, i would like to use stable DE. My kde5 crash sometime too. but I just try it. I like it and hope it more stable.
<Igor_> Which stable DE do you prefer?
<meows> cinnamon. It's simple and fast.
<Igor_> Is it better than Mate?
<denza242> Igor_: better is subjective. I'd just try both and see which one you like tbh
<Igor_> Yeah, I mean for work
<Igor_> More stable, faster etc
<superfluffypunch> I tried linux mint
<superfluffypunch> with cinnamon
<superfluffypunch> wasn't too crazy about it
<superfluffypunch> but looking back
<superfluffypunch> I might consider it better than kubuntu/kde
<superfluffypunch> now that I think of it
<robin__> In dolphin, can anyone verify that the ark context menu shortcuts still exist in 15.10? I upgraded and then noticed they weren't there, but I'm not sure if the two are related.
<brett23mcg> Report bugs in plasma?
 * brett23mcg slaps Bigcheese around a bit with a large fishbot
<est31> dolphin is missing an icon in my start menu what happened?
<alvin> robin__: I'm missing that menu too
<lgiordani> I have a problem with a fresh installation of Kubuntu Wily. Dolphin cannot preview PDFs. I installed the kdegraphics-thumbnailers package, but this installs things in /usr/lib/kde4 (e.g. /usr/lib/kde4/gsthumbnail.so) and /usr/share/kde4/services (e.g. /usr/share/kde4/services/gsthumbnail.desktop). New services are however in /usr/share/kservices5. Indeed Dolphin does not show in Control -> Configure -> General -> Preview any plu
<lgiordani> Any help about this issue?
<lordievader> Good morning
<lgiordani> Moreover, there are two installed jpegthumbnail.so, one coming from kde-runtime (/usr/lib/kde4/jpegthumbnail.so) and another coming from kio-extras (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/jpegthumbnail.so). What's the difference?
<Eluus> is it possible to change how the alt+tab menu looks?
<hateball> Eluus: Yes
<Eluus> hateball: how do you change it?
<hateball> Eluus: alt+space -> effects
<hateball> somewhere there, I am on KDE 4.x now so not sure where it is in Plasma 5
<hateball> but... you'll find it
<alvin> How do I migrate kwallet4 to kwallet5? Manually? Apparently this didn't happen.
<Eluus> hateball: I can't find any setting for the task switcher (alt+tab thing)
<hateball> well it's there
<hateball> I just am not on 5.x now so I cant tell you exactly where, probably someone else can in a while
<Eluus> o wait I found it in system settings
<Eluus> I guess they've changed it
<Eluus> but there's no option to change the way it looks
<hateball> Eluus: you should be able to choose between different task switchers
<Eluus> k let's see if I can find it
<ktosiek> is the 14.04.3 x64 installation media broken?
<ktosiek> I've checked the md5, but the installer tells me there's an I/O error when installing
<lordievader> Sounds more like a problem with either the cd/usb or hdd than the image.
<Eluus> hateball: there's no "cover switch" effect option on plasma 5.4 :(
<Eluus> that seems pretty good
<Eluus> but here it says there should be the "cover switch" option, does anyone know why I don't have it?
<Eluus> https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/kde-workspace/kcontrol/kwintabbox/index.html
<ktosiek> I see squashfs errors in dmesg, and earlier an USB reset
<ktosiek> hmm
<lordievader> ktosiek: Try another usb stick?
<ktosiek> hmm, it looks dead now O_O
<s_20> is there a way to configure how long a notification pop up stays open?
<s_20> a friend of mine is having problems with that, they won't go away and if you actually hover the mouse on it it becomes blurry
<s_20> so there's no way to close it
<Eluus> the update notification doesn't change after I apply all the updates, how do I fix that?
<yossarianuk> not a happy camper -> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/3qazjs/kubuntu_1510_is_a_mess_what_are_the_alternatives/
<yossarianuk> to be honest with the exception of Intel GPU (major) issues and slow login time Kubuntu 15.10 seems good to me (intel issues solved by changing kwin's vsync to NEVER)
<ktosiek> ok, I've read the whole drive with dd before installation and it still failed half way through
<ktosiek> I mean, dd succeeded, installation failed
<yossarianuk> ktosiek: sounds like install media issues - try another stick / DVD
<ktosiek> I'll try another stick
<alvin> yossarianuk: It IS a mess. Dualscreen does not work (unless you restart plasmashell), you can't erase or move mails with kmail, all passwords from kwallet are gone. We now have 2 speaker items in the tray? Starting minimized applications still doesn't work. Font preview is still garbled. No, the user experience is less than stellar. I'm also looking around a bit, although I have to admit that other distributions do have some of the same bugs.
<alvin> The forced release date may be to blame. I don't know.
<hateball> meh, apt-get remove kmix
<hateball> also isnt this more like !ot discussion :)
<alvin> Not as long as we stick to Kubuntu issues :-)
<alvin> Usually I can live with the occasional bug, but my wife is complaining really hard about not being able to delete mail
<alvin> So finding a solution is a priority
<hateball> Well, the solution to your speaker problem is: apt-get remove kmix
<alvin> Are you sure?
<hateball> I did so on my own machine and it works fine
<hateball> Not on plasma 5 / 15.10 now so cant say for the other stuff
<alvin> ok, aptitude why couldn't find a reason to keep it. Purge it is
<hateball> I don't remember if you need to re-assign media keys for volume or not
<hateball> if you use them, that is
<alvin> seems to work now. I'll reboot and see if they still do
<s_20> so
<s_20> i just switched to 15.10 myself and my task/activity/whatever bar is *gone*
<s_20> wow, there it is
<s_20> after about 5 minutes of having logged in
<alvin> hateball: Well, audio still works, but I can no longer connect the bluetooth headphones I was using before removing kmix. What weirdness is this
<alvin> Wait, ignore that. Used wrong mouse button
<alvin> multimedia keys also still work. Removing kmix was sound advice
<yossarianuk> s_20: there is a slow login bug - being fixed hopefully soon.
<alvin> That's a bug I don't have. Can someone exchange his 'slow login' with my 'unable to delete mail'?
<alvin> (imagine being able to swap bugs)
<lordievader> alvin: I think you can only acumulate bugs, not swap... :P
<yossarianuk> alvin: not having dual screen issues at work (intel) I do have the issue randomly at home (nvidia)
<yossarianuk> just going to system-settings -> display fixes it usually,
<alvin> yossarianuk: I have the dual screen issue at work (Intel too). I fix it by running 'kquitapp5 plasmashell; kstart5 plasmashell' (Someone here told me)
<yossarianuk> however with Intel GPU by default my system starts to freak out like its on Acid - totally unusable screen , really odd - like a broken analogue video
<alvin> Don't get me started about the pc at home! (nvidia). I have a BLANK screen during boot. encrypted HDD, so I have to guess when to type my password. After a while KDE starts...
<yossarianuk> alvin: try goint to the display settings - change any setting, enable 2nd monitor - click apply
<hateball> alvin: hopefully nvidias new driver with KMS support is out soon, that should solve that
<alvin> 15.04 didn't have that problem, but ok
 * alvin is accumulating bugs
<yossarianuk> alvin: thats a plymouth issue
<yossarianuk> you can enable boot messages so you can see whats going on
<yossarianuk> When I first started using Linux every distro easily showed you boot messages
<yossarianuk> hiding them is windows like
<alvin> yossarianuk: True, and I tried that. But that is a long time ago. Now everything starts at once and boot messages are, well. It's not like it used to be. When you could see and know where and what went wrong
<hateball> If you're a power user that needs to see boot messages you can quite easily disable the splash
<yossarianuk> alvin: -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/558366/how-to-show-boot-messages-in-14-10
<alvin> If only this notebook would have another wifi chip I'd be running BSD
<yossarianuk> why BSD ?
<alvin> With splash disabled it's still not clear when to type the cryptsetup pasword. Actually the plymouth password field (when visible) is more clear
<yossarianuk> be like heading 15 years backwards in terms of h/w support, gaming , etc
<alvin> Good question. I like the separation of base OS/kernel and ports. It's much, much more stable.
<yossarianuk> alvin: gentoo/arch ?
<hateball> It's nice how we have an offtopic channel for things like this so it's easy to see actual support requests
<alvin> In those there's always something that breaks. No, I have the best experience with Kubuntu actually.
<alvin> ok, but this started with kmail - can't delete messages. That's a support request.
<yossarianuk> hateball: I did start off explaining how to get boot messages on kubuntu...
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<GhostRoeyOoOoOo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Roey
<Redpike> hello all! how much i need a free space of disk for Kubuntu?
<squash> my 3 day old install is using under 15gb with a bunch of apps and data installed
<Redpike> so nice :) i have partition with 30gb free space, and another large partition for data
<Redpike> tell me, can i easly install Kubuntu near my Windows 7?
<squash> I can't help you with that I'm afraid
<Redpike> hmmm :( if you know what i mean, if i will install ubuntu, i will can choose option to install ubuntu near windows
<Redpike> but the question is, can i do this with Kubuntu
<squash> I understand the question, I have not had windows since 1996 so I can't give you advice
<Redpike> i wanna try Kubuntu, this GUI is perfect for me, im a junior java dev so i will install 2nd OS for devs programs
<Redpike> windows for music, games etc etc, linux for deving
<Redpike> guys, please tell me
<Redpike> can i easly install Kubuntu near my Windows 7?
<genii> Redpike: You could install it onto that 30G partition
<denza242> Redpike: when you say near, do you mean the two partitions will be next to each other?
<denza242> I think that's possible
<marco-parillo> If the partition you want to install into already exists, you should see it here: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Manual
<yofel> Redpike: the installer has an option to install alongside windows. But if you already have the partition prepared you'll probably want to go the manual partitioning way. There just set your new partition as kubuntu root and you'll later be able to select what you want to boot
<yofel> and do follow that link ^
<denza242> If it's formatted as NTFS however, you'll need to reformat it
<denza242> because running loonix on NTFS is a pain
<yofel> uhm, I think NTFS as / is impossible ... (or at least not sure why you would want to do that)
<dlong> Hey guys, I need some help with my microphone setup.  I launched pavucontrol and my mic is detected as an input device and detects sound just fine.  However, I can't get applications to use it as a recording device.  There is nothing listed in the recording devices tab of pavucontrol.  Any help would be appreciated.
<yofel> but the partitioner will auto-format the drive
 * yofel wonders who came up with the arbitrary 25G number on the installation manual
<Redpike> @yofel - thanks for the response, so i need to change ntfs to fat32 and then install kubuntu, and after turning on my pc i will see boot gui with my OSes?
<Redpike> im new in linux so please respect my ignorance :D
<yofel> Redpike: just set the partition to / in the manual partitioning, that should default to formatting it as ext4. And yes, you'll see a boot gui with our systems after the install
<rodolfojcj> Redpike: I think the Windows partition will continue on a NTFS partition and the Kubuntu partition on ext
<rodolfojcj> ext4
<yofel> just make sure you don't accidentally format your windows partition
<yofel> (sounds obvious, but happens...)
<Redpike> sure :) what do you think about my idea, Windows for media, games etc and Kubuntu for dev and programming (in Java, Oracle etc)
<rodolfojcj> Redpike: the installer will take your original Windows partition space, then will resize it to open some space to be used for the Kubuntu OS and at the end both systems will co-exist, each one with its own partition
<yofel> sounds reasonable. Kubuntu could probably also handle the media part and games to some extend, but for latter you'll usually want windows
<yofel> rodolfojcj: he already has a seperate partition
<rodolfojcj> ok
<yofel> in that case the installer would make yet another partition and leave the spare one untouched
<yofel> (I think)
<rodolfojcj> I think Kubuntu will fit most of those usages, except the gaming part
<denza242> wine :}
<Redpike> really thanks guys for the answers
<Redpike> !
<Redpike> it's really good to meet some people like you :)
<rodolfojcj> well, I'm more of a software developer than a gamer. I remember I used Wine to run Unreal Tournament GOTY 1999 and Age of Empires I and II and it worked fine
<Redpike> i spent my life with windows, and now i want to change something, try something new :)
<rodolfojcj> I don't know about the current state of Wine or the gaming experience
<rodolfojcj> for the programming part with Java, you're covered with any Linux distribution based on a hardware compatible with the JVM
<Redpike> i see, but Kubuntu GUI is really nice :)
<rodolfojcj> or the Java stuff created by the OpenJDK project
<Redpike> and these programs, good stuf
<Redpike> stuff*
<rodolfojcj> also, you could use IDEs like Netbeans and Eclipse, or use nice text editors like Kate, Sublime, Vim, etc. I personally use Kate and Vim (this last one via Konsole terminal or via Yakuake terminal)
<BluesKaj> yup  yakuake is great, f12 and it's there
<rodolfojcj> Redpike: and you can learn other nice software development topics, like Python, Ruby, Erlang, Elixir as programming languages; Django as a web framework, etc, etc, etc
<Redpike> for me best Java IDE is Intellij :)
<Smurphy> What's the best PHP IDE ?
<Smurphy> I still work with emacs-nox :)
<rodolfojcj> I developed software based on Java, but there are nicer and more open alternatives
<rodolfojcj> in my point of view
<yofel> for PHP I would say PhpStorm if you don't mind proprietary IDEs, otherwise probably Aptana
<Smurphy> For me - java is an enterprise crap. bloatware and unstable as hell.
<Redpike> @rodolfojcj sure :)
<Smurphy> Aptana ? I'll check it out, thx. Don't like proprietary stuff.
<Redpike> @Smurphy thats why i hate php :D
<Redpike> i can't describe why
<rodolfojcj> nonetheless, in the Java world there are interesting initiatives, like Grails, Groovy (very useful language), Clojure, Scala, Play framework, etc
<Redpike> i can't learn it
<BluesKaj> what's bugging me atm is system settings 5 as root will not remember font, colour, icon etc for editing files in kate or dolphin , it's become a real pita
<Smurphy> Redpike: Most issues with PHP is that it's very easy to use. However, if you don't know the systems it will run on, and have no basic idea of security, you program crap.
<Redpike> @rodolfojcj i'm using javaee with cdi, ejb, hibernate, jpa, jsf, richfaces, mockito, glassfish
<Smurphy> The Java guys just assume that the JVM will take care of all that (system and security), then come the fact that the projects are large and hadned over several generations of consultants, and you have crapsicle software in the end.
<rodolfojcj> Redpike: then you'll need a machine with powerful hardware
<rodolfojcj> my current Kubuntu machine with 4GB of RAM is of no practical use to develop Java based software. Too slow, too heavy
<Redpike> @rodolfojcj i think i have it, intel i7, 8gb of ram
<yofel> that depends on the use case. You probably don't want to write a high performance website in java, but there are plenty of cases where it's a good choice for webservices
<Smurphy> rodolfojcj: got a Mac mini 6.2, i7 2.6 Quadcore CPU, 16GB Ram and 250GB SSD :) Ok for development while listening to Music :D
<rodolfojcj> but it's very useful to develop software based on other technologies. Runs lighter and I can use it at the same time with other applications
<rodolfojcj> je je je
<rodolfojcj> my machine is at least 2 generations older, but thanks to Linux and free software, I've prolonged its useful lifetime
<Redpike> as all of older computers :)
<Michel_> hi, i installed 15.10 and now can't log in. (loop bug). i tried to remove .Xauthority, reinstall xorg. nothing helps
<drleviathan> Michel_, do you have the virtual terminals availble?  CTRL + ALT + SHIFT + F1  through F5 or F6  (or something like that)
<drleviathan> My experience has been that "unable to login" means that the X-server can't start, so it really means "unable to login to GUI mode".
<Pinka341> how can I change the default file manager for all new users? For some reason gwenview is set as the default for a fresh kubuntu install, even though it is really an image viewer and not file manager.
<drleviathan> Michel_, my solution to that problem has been to go into virtual terminal, move my home dir to the side (/home/old-username) and then create an empty home dir (/home/username) and then login via the gui --> a fresh configuration will be copied to the new homdir.
<drleviathan> Then I move all the stuff I want to keep from old-username to username.
<drleviathan> Being careful not to copy old kde configs from ~/.config
<kipi2> hello, I am wondering if upload to picasa works using kipi (inside gwenview) for any of you. I am in trusty-kubuntu but authentification fails :-(
<kipi2> can anyone please check?
<BluesKaj> kipi2, looks like you have to upload from the picasa/google site
<keithzg> Google has been changing that product a *lot* over the past while.
<Abrileo> Hello, just did a clean kubutu installation and when iI put my pass it appears a blackscreen and my mouse, when i press alt and f2 appears the command bar, anyhelp please o
<Abrileo> No one know what can be happening?
<drleviathan> Abrileo, you say a "clean" kubuntu install?  You repartitioned or wiped the data clean?
<drleviathan> My experience has been that I sometimes get a black screen when installing a new kubuntu over pre-existing homedir that is preserved.
<Abrileo> Wiped data, clean install
<drleviathan> Abrileo, you have access to the virtual terminals?  CTRL + ALT + SHIFT + F2 or something?  Maybe it is ALT + F2... they don't work on this MBP of mine.
<drleviathan> or maybe they do... CTRL + ALT + F2 works... but I get a blank screen (can't see the text)
<drleviathan> maybe it works for you Abrileo?
<drleviathan> you should get to a command-line login prompt
<Abrileo> Fixed
<Abrileo> With apt update
<drleviathan> excellent
<Abrileo> Ty
<ogigm> a
<ogigm> qucik question: Kmail crashed requiring reboot. On reboot all window icons missing, cant resize windows. Kubuntu 15.10, plasma 5.4. Known bug? Fix?
<drleviathan> ogigm, sounds like your kde config is corrupt (I'm guessing here).  Try copying your kde config off to the side and logging in again without one -- should get a new default config.
<ogigm_> hi drleviathan, super! all fixed. many thanks!
<Khaotic> anyone else having issues with the system tray icons not loading, or the wifi not fully connecting even though the connection is good?
<Matt526> Not sure about the WiFi but there's a bug report for the icons. A workaround is to go into systray settings, disable the one you don't see, hit apply, then re-enable it.
<Khaotic> yeah thats what ive been doing
<Khaotic> the wifi seems to have connection issues after ive put it into sleep mode and woke it
<Khaotic> it's a pain having to reboot every time to get the wifi to work correctly
<Matt526> I did just experience a WiFi issue that might be similar to what you're talking about though. I had to fix it with iwconfig. I thought I caused it though
<Matt526> Oh that's not the same.
<Khaotic> what happened to you?
<Matt526> Mine just wasn't connecting. The interface was up but I think the KDE network manager didn't feel like using it. I manually set ssid with iwconfig and it all went back to normal.
<Matt526> No networks were listed when it happened even though there are several around.
<Matt526> I used to have trouble after suspend like you but I believe the recent kernels fixed it
<Khaotic> hmmmm
<Khaotic> mine sees the networks, but it's like my computer is acting as a firewall blocking incoming data
<Khaotic> only happens after i bring the computer back from sleep
<Matt526> I don't think I can be of much help with that
<Khaotic> :/
<clivejo> how do I prevent Kmail displaying the message "Not enough information to check signature validity." for signed emails?#
<dr47x> hello
<salapin> alguien puede ayudarme con plasma 5 KDE
<BluesKaj> !es | salapin
<ubottu> salapin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<salapin> ok
<salapin> gracias
<BluesKaj> de nada
<Orozco> Hello, i have just installed kubuntu and my laptop have physical leds(for battery, wifi, bluetooth, CAPS lock etc..) but they don't work any help for it please?
<varrioX> hey im trying to install kubuntu on my grandpa laptop
<varrioX> but i have a problem
<varrioX> hey im trying to install kubuntu on my grandpa laptop
<varrioX> but i have a problem
<genii> Do you have a better description of the problem?
<Doyle> Hey. The DNS entries specified in the connection editor aren't being populated in resolv.conf. Is this a known issue? Fresh install.
<kwaadpepper> It is the same for me
<kwaadpepper> i think it is NetworkManager that handle the hole thing actualy
<kwaadpepper> the service
<kwaadpepper> but in order to owrk you need to select automatic (adresses only)
<kwaadpepper> work*
<kwaadpepper> just using unbound this way
<TJ-> Doyle: they shouldn't be
<TJ-> Doyle: /etc/resolv.conf should be a symbolic link to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and should contain "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<TJ-> Doyle: Network Manager has a private instance of dnsmaq listening on that address, and NM passes the configured DNS servers to dnsmasq via DBus when the interface is brought up
<kwaadpepper> hey just a quick question, i guess somee of you are actually using konversation since were in kubuntu channel, how to you quick answer to someone, i mean print his pseudo :  Is there a shortcut or something ?
<thenerdjones> hello everone, im pretty new to linux but to make things short i used it shortly on an old computer, i built a gaming pc from scratch and i cant get kubuntu to boot, i always get an error saying "gave up waiting on root device" then gives me some common problems, but with the keyboard im using i cant type anything this early in the boot, so i boot into this live usb session and try to find some referance to the hard drive
<thenerdjones> the install is on and i cant find it anywhere, and after the  gave up waiting warning i also get ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx$ does not exist so i came here hoping someone had some sort of dea
<robotdevil1> how do I install nautilius without half of gnome
<robotdevil1> 14.04
<thenerdjones>  my /dev has no "/disk" at all
<kwaadpepper> robotdevil1: i guess there is no way since apt-get respect dependencies
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: is your hard drive actually working ?
<kwaadpepper> have you checked it ?
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-initramfs-dev-mappe
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: have you installed using encryption ?
<thenerdjones> kwaadpepper: home folder encryption, thats it
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: if you don't need it just don"t check and retry your install
<kwaadpepper> uncheck*
<kubuntuuser> hey! As usual, i've upgraded to 15.10 and everything got broken again
<thenerdjones> ok ill give it a shot
<kubuntuuser> could you please help me get back to a running system?
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuser: hast is actually broken ?
<kwaadpepper> what*
<kubuntuuser> i can start in recovery mode, but only get command prompt.
<kubuntuuser> from, there, i can run xinit
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuser: you do have optimus or nvidia driver ?
<kubuntuuser> but when i try "startkde", i get libgl errors and it gets stuck
<kubuntuuser> i have an intel and an amd card
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuserhave you tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall ?
<kubuntuuser> kwaadpepper: yes, still got same problem
<kubuntuuser> i have uninstalled and installed the whole kde back
<kwaadpepper> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133844/fglrx-causes-serious-bug-black-screen
<kubuntuuser> libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so
<kwaadpepper> ok
<kwaadpepper> so this is the intel driver that could not load
<kwaadpepper> someone told me he had bugs like htat using intel+ATI
<kwaadpepper> the equivalent of optimus which i also had problem with
<kwaadpepper> what you may have to do is just load using ati driver
<kubuntuuser> kwaadpepper: is opengl required to run kde?
<kwaadpepper> to do that you need to create  a black list file i guess like /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-intel.conf
<kwaadpepper> no it can use xrender
<kwaadpepper> in Compositor settings
<thenerdjones>  gigs of swap space seems a little drastic, is there a reason it keeps giving me so much?
<thenerdjones> 17 gigs, sorry
<kubuntuuser> maybe i can start it without opengl then
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: that is too much 2 G should be fine
<kubuntuuser> thenerdjones: hybernation maybe
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuser: well you may have to change settings in option panel
<kwaadpepper> you do manage to boot in desktop right ?
<kubuntuuser> kwaadpepper: at the moment there is no panel: only a white shell window
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuser: In system configuration -> Material ->Display -> Compositor
<kubuntuuser> i managed to start xorg but not kde
<kwaadpepper> Have you tried to start using you ati drive r?
<kwaadpepper> instead of the intel GPU ?
<kubuntuuser> yep, but only managed to get a black screen
<kubuntuuser> and a frozen system
<kubuntuuser> the intel one seems to be the best choice
<kwaadpepper> I have optimus (intel+nvidia) and the nouveau driver was actually throwing shit every where, are you using it ?
<thenerdjones> when i go to the manual install i see a lot of weird stuff going on here, device for boot loader info should be /dev/sda and not "/dev/dm-0" right? also there are a lot of "/dev/mapper/mint--vg-root"  and swaps
<kwaadpepper> henerdjones: i never saw these terms in that panel
<thenerdjones> since i never had a working system, its safe to delete EVERYTHING and install freash right?
<kubuntuuser> i am now trying to uninstall nouveau
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuser: what i had to to is blacklist the nouveau driver and install nvidia driver
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuser: don"t uninstall it
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuser: you just need to blacklist that shit
<kwaadpepper> create a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf
<kwaadpepper> #blacklist nouveau
<kwaadpepper> #options nouveau modeset=0
<kwaadpepper> remove move that #
<kubuntuuser> but it is not loaded
<kwaadpepper> in front of each line
<kwaadpepper> ok
<kwaadpepper> well seriously i don't think i could help you more since i never had ati card using linux
<kwaadpepper> But i know you can change the rendering backend
<kwaadpepper> also opengl should be working, there is no reason it isn't
<kubuntuuser> my fault: i should had not upgraded: i knew every time it gets worse :)
<kubuntuuser> thank you for your efferts
<kwaadpepper> https://tomaszzackiewicz.wordpress.com/2014/01/27/unable-to-load-driver-i965_dri-so-a-3d-graphics-mesa-error/
<kwaadpepper> temptation is too big, playing around with updates is too funny, and frustrating though
<kubuntuuser> reading the link
<kubuntuuser> (sorry for slow answers, i'm typing in cel phone)
<kwaadpepper> np
<kwaadpepper> http://askubuntu.com/questions/283640/libgl-error-failed-to-load-driver-i965
<kwaadpepper> You definitely could try to reinstall fglrx
<Drybones> iirc, fglrx is broken or something
<Drybones> https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15.10-fglrx-Fix indeed
#kubuntu 2015-10-29
<kubuntuuser> you saved me
<kubuntuuser> i only had to symlink the driver into the right directory
<kwaadpepper> lol
<kwaadpepper> nive
<kwaadpepper> nice, also fglrx-installer is patched now Drybones
<kwaadpepper> just looking at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/wily-changes/2015-October/012298.html
<kwaadpepper> kubuntuuser: so you can now boot properly ?
<kubuntuuser> no, but at least i have a desktop :)
<kwaadpepper> yay thats a start
<kubuntuuser> only as root
<kwaadpepper> on rescue mode you could try to update fglrx-installer or reinstall
<kwaadpepper> i also read the bug was afecting 4.2 kernel
<kwaadpepper> workaround was to use 4.1
<kwaadpepper> that you could try
<kwaadpepper> thanks to Drybones for the linl :p
<thenerdjones> well when i tried to set it up the way i think it should be set up.... / on sda, device for grub boot loader on /dev/sda, it says it cant update grub...
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: why not letting the default stuff and just give it a try ?
<thenerdjones> well when i try with the default settings...Partition(s) 1, 2, 3, 5 on /dev/sdb have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use. As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use. You should reboot now before making further changes.
<thenerdjones> im going to reboot the computer back into live mode and try again, i think i have been playing with too many things
<thenerdjones> ill brb
<drleviathan> whew!  I was considering trying to install kubunto on an intel+ATI video-chipsetted laptop... mostly because the Windows system can't even seem to use the ATI card
<drleviathan> however now I see that it is a bad idea.
<SomeGuy2> Thinkpad?
<drleviathan> it occurs to me now... buying this Dell 7548 Inspiron with intel+ATI was a bad idea.
<SomeGuy2> Windows actually seems to do a decent job automatically installing drivers for ATI cards, worked on my TP when I installed windows 8, and that card wasn't even supported by ATI
<kwaadpepper> Optimus laptops are worse under linux
<kwaadpepper> just managed to use nvidia-prime and bumblebee together, but ati users are i think pretty ok on linux
<kwaadpepper> This is a just a release bug
<kwaadpepper> it is corrected according  this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Wily) "FGLRX incompatible with gcc 5" [High,Fix committed]
<drleviathan> Dell happily informs me that the ATI driver is completely up to date.  However the ATI Catalyst application (or whatever) says it cannot access the ATI card.  Also, although I have manually specified certain applications to use the ATI card none of them successfully do, they all try to use the embedded intel chipset.
<SomeGuy2> Can you switch them in the BIOS?
<drleviathan> hrm... maybe.  I'll have to try it.
<SomeGuy2> Lenovo has that option, not sure about Dell though
<gtozzi> kwaadpepper: i'm kubuntuuser... i've manager to start my desktop :D
<kwaadpepper> yay
<gtozzi> for some reason i was still running lightdm, i've replaced it with sddm and it started
<kwaadpepper> ok lol this is madness
<gtozzi> now almost everything runs fine as long as i start with "nosplash"
<kwaadpepper> how could that happen
<gtozzi> if i start with "splash", it freezes on splash screen
<kwaadpepper> so your using mesa right now ?
<SomeGuy2> I had that happen too
<gtozzi> yep, i'm using the intel driver
<SomeGuy2> Doesn't seem to be a problem with the FOSS nvidia drivers, but if you install the propietary ones without adding nosplash then kubuntu throws a shitfit and refuses to boot
<gtozzi> the new plasma looks very nice
<drleviathan> how does one select "nosplash"?  my manually editing a particular config file?  or some other method?
<SomeGuy2> you have to add to the grub config and update grub
<kwaadpepper> pressing e in grub
<gtozzi> SomeGuy2: it doesn't really throw... it just freezes on the "kubuntu" screen
<kwaadpepper> was is shown if you press f12 ?
<kwaadpepper> it hides splash
<kwaadpepper> gtozzi: have you tried to update flgrx drivers and using them ?
<gtozzi> <kwaadpepper: yep, but when i start X using fglrx, it just freezes on a black screen
<gtozzi> if intel ones will keep working, they'll ben fine
<gtozzi> they should be less battery-draining
<kwaadpepper> oh what a shame
<gtozzi> and i don't really need "special effects" :D
<kwaadpepper> it should be working though
<kwaadpepper> also i saw , there is no equivalent of bumblebee with intel/ati hybrid system right ?
<kwaadpepper> bumblebee allows system to run using intel and run specific programs using optirun command
<kwaadpepper> run promgrams using nvidia card
<gtozzi> uhm... never heard of anything like that
<kwaadpepper> hum ok
<gtozzi> i've always used the intel driver only
<kwaadpepper> just in case you missed it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Wily) "FGLRX incompatible with gcc 5" [High,Fix committed]
<kwaadpepper> it gives advices so you could manage to use your ati card :p
<gtozzi> well, last distros have been a disaster about stability
<gtozzi> i now see the new interface is very nice and complete
<gtozzi> hoping they'll focus on fixing bugs :)
<kwaadpepper> I really think it is the opposite from desktop point of view
<kwaadpepper> it is just driver/kernels issue
<kwaadpepper> annoying nonetheless
<kwaadpepper> in my case default install bootup using nouveau wich make CP
<kwaadpepper> U stuck and crash lol
<kwaadpepper> CPU*
<gtozzi> i had bad experiences with nouveau too
<gtozzi> does any good video card for linux really exists?
<kwaadpepper> older video cars you mean ?
<SomeGuy2> basically just pray to stallman that the FOSS AMD drivers improve
<kwaadpepper> Yeah stall should bring gnu drivers
<thenerdjones> now i get An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed. when i try to install
<gtozzi> kwaadpepper: i mean ANY video card :D
<gtozzi> SomeGuy2: lol
<kwaadpepper> gtozzi: Well i have to say that in my case i have a GT70, and with drivers installd it just work better than any windows stuff !
<kwaadpepper> just love playing games on linux
<gtozzi> nvidia then
<kwaadpepper> yes
<kwaadpepper> And like i said bumblebee, is old but the hell it works
<SomeGuy2> I still dual boot windows for most gaming, evewn with a 670 I still can't even max out CS:GO on Linux. Also no SLI support
<kwaadpepper> not like nvidia-prime shit
<kwaadpepper> I guess we just know why ths linux finger was for !
<kwaadpepper> But with the steambox, it is gonna change
<SomeGuy2> Sure it will
<kwaadpepper> just look at www.gamingonlinux.com
<kwaadpepper> Batman Drak knight announced : woooot !
<gtozzi> luckily i only play very old 2d games
<gtozzi> any video card can run them
<gtozzi> (as long as it doesn't mess up with drivers)
<kwaadpepper> speaking of that i've found Pol usefull too when trying to play Dawn of War 40k
<kwaadpepper> even managed to make Payday2 work on it
<SomeGuy2> Just in time for it become Pay-2-Play-Day2
<kwaadpepper> Lol ,absolutely right, and they may need more money to port it to linux too, as it was delayed
<thenerdjones> on this site: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78403/apt-configuration-problem-an-attempt-to-configure-apt-to-install-additional-pa i have always tried option 1, if i wanted to try option 2 i downloaded the iso. extracted filesystem.squashfs, but where do i put it on the live usb that im on now?
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: on live cd form an usb key ?
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: i really think you should check your materials, because your issue seem far complicated from what it should be, the installation process of ubuntu should be way easier with less issues
<kwaadpepper> thenerdjones: if you want to try to install ubuntu form and usb key, use unetbootin
<kwaadpepper> and format an usb key into FAT system
<kwaadpepper> than use the downloaded iso to make the key bootable with kubuntu inside
<thenerdjones> i already have the usb key, thats how im talking to you now
<kwaadpepper> ok but the installation process fails right ?
<kwaadpepper> does your usb key ahd any issues ?
<thenerdjones> never has before
<kwaadpepper> because really i never had problems like htat
<kwaadpepper> Have you tried direct installation ?
<kwaadpepper> without booting from live cd ?
<kwaadpepper> i mean into desktop
<thenerdjones> yes, i get the error saying it is trying to add sources from cd, this pc doesnt even have a cd drive
<thenerdjones> the usb thinks its a cdrom
<kwaadpepper> And you checked your hard drive ?
<kwaadpepper> can you access it from the live cd ?
<thenerdjones> i dont have a live cd, only usb, no cdrom on the computer
<kwaadpepper> i mean mount partitions format using gparted ?
<kwaadpepper> yeah but the livecd is the usb key in your case
<kwaadpepper> is gparted working right now ? showing your disk format partition ?
<kwaadpepper> Maybe your hardrive is dead or near to die
<thenerdjones> its all brand new, gparted is not on this usb drive, but the kde partition manager is showing it
<thenerdjones> i an pull it up in dolphin, and i have 2 hard drives in this pc, both give me the error for cd drive when i try to install to either one
<kwaadpepper> well, did you check anything special on installation ?
<kwaadpepper> You are connected to internet so for updates it should directly downloads them
<kwaadpepper> what is exactly the error message ?
<thenerdjones> the first one is this "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed."
<Matt526> Make a new live USB. Use dd to make it and not unetbootin
<Matt526> Something likely went wrong making yours
<kwaadpepper> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=126351
<kwaadpepper> just found a work around here
<Matt526> Or do that. It sounds easier
<Matt526> But the fact that a step like that is merged m
<Matt526> Needed* makes me question the integrity of your usb
<kwaadpepper> that was my first taught also
<Matt526> That sounds like file corruption or something
<Matt526> Did you do a checksum of your image before creating the drive?
<kwaadpepper> An installation with corrupted files could be funny if succeed to boot è_é
<Matt526> Unetbootin used to make a lot of drives for me that worked great until you tried to install from them
<Matt526> So now I only use dd
<kwaadpepper> Matt526: have you an eg to use dd ?
<Matt526> eg?
<kwaadpepper> https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/e.g.
<kwaadpepper> example
<Matt526> Oh like an example command?
<Matt526> Sure
<kwaadpepper> yeas i meant that
<Matt526> Sudo dd if=something.iso  of=/dev/"your USB drive "
<kwaadpepper> oh ok pretty easy though
<kwaadpepper> Thanks for that
<Matt526> Yes. Be very careful that you pick the right location for of
<kwaadpepper> Sure it could be funny otherwise x)
<Matt526> You can destroy hard drive data if you point it at your hard drive and not the usb
<kwaadpepper> Also just found a program giving some eg
<kwaadpepper> sudo pip install eg
<kwaadpepper> usage: eg tar
<Matt526> Awesome
<Matt526> Sometimes man pages are useful for that
<kwaadpepper> yeah definitely adding to awesome programs like thefuck https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<kwaadpepper> man pages are sometimes just too big for a little usage we want, but agreed they are useful
<Matt526> Yeah I've seen that one before but I don't use it
<gtozzi> It's time to sleep
<gtozzi> bye and thank you again :)
<kwaadpepper> bye !
<Matt526> Completion is so good with oh my zsh that I don't need spell correction
<kwaadpepper> zhs is on my todo list with vim, cause i'm a nano guy sadly
<kwaadpepper> it is true bash has its limitations with completions
<Matt526> check out oh my zsh. It's basically just a config for for zsh but it makes for an awesome shell
<kwaadpepper> But it seems to brake some native stuff is it ?
<kwaadpepper> I'm not sure if it is safe to switch on it
<kwaadpepper> I may be a idiot cause the shebang take care of this but, i don't know
<kwaadpepper> Just going to download it now, thats the right thing to do
<Matt526> I think it works fine with bash stuff
<Matt526> Fish I think had issues
<Matt526> I think fish used different syntax on some things
<Matt526> Theres no harm done with zsh
<kwaadpepper> Oh hows the transition with the .bashrc file also and all the aliases ?
<Matt526> Once you're setup just copy what you need out of .bashrc Indy .zshrc
<Matt526> Into*
<kwaadpepper> Ok thanks
<Matt526> Zsh is super powerful but it's a lot to configure without oh my zsh
<kwaadpepper> Just installed ohmyzsh i think i'll just playaround with it
<Matt526> I enjoy it but it may not be for everyone
<Matt526> Read up on it. There's a lot of cool features to test out
<kwaadpepper> Well just installed and i could use same alias file, so thats a very good start, it also handles git folders ! but not bazaar folders sadly, maybe there is a plugin
<Matt526> I haven't used bazaar but yeah it works well with git
<Matt526> Expansion is nice though. /u/s/l tab will expand to /use/share/lib
<kwaadpepper> definitely awesome !
<kwaadpepper> Thank you for that i'm gonna sleep have a good night or day depending
<Matt526> No problem. Goodnight
<thenerdjones> so now im getting "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/." when i try to install kubuntu, any one heard of this? most of what i find online is a simple "make sure youre connected to the internet" which i am
<jonah> I'm running ubuntu server and cups was working great with shared printer to local network but not to outside world. Now all of a sudden I can no longer connect to cups and just get "unable to connect" error when i visit 192.168.0.100:631 which used to work?
<jonah> Any help to fix this would be really appreciated. Thanks!
<Smurphy> jonah: is cups running ???
<TJ-> Smurphy: we've solved it in #ubuntu now :)
<Smurphy> ok.
<Smurphy> What was it ?
<Smurphy> filters or cups ?
<jonah> Smurphy: hi it is running, but just can't get the admin interface to connect
<Smurphy> jonah: admin interface to what ? Check the cups config then...
<jonah> Smurphy: http://pastebin.com/hd9Cj9z1
<Smurphy> What error message you get ?
<Smurphy> and - do you have a local firewall running on your box ?
<Smurphy> The config should be Ok.
<Smurphy> looks OK.
<Smurphy> I however have a difference in the admin UI configuration. I restrict access to the configuration file only, not the location.
<jonah> Smurphy: when i do a cat of error_log I get http://pastebin.com/f4yN5pAF
<Smurphy> cups seems to be running already.
<Smurphy> make a: service cups stop
<Smurphy> anbd check if you can access it.
<jonah> Smurphy: thanks Smurphy it's back up!
<Smurphy> ok.
<jotik> Hi! Installing 14.04 from USB. Need dual boot windows from /dev/sda1. Graphical installer fails to detect free space on /dev/sda. Please advise! urgent ;/
<jotik> /dev/sda has 3 partitions, /dev/sda1 being the NTFS, /dev/sda2 being swap and /dev/sda3 being ext4. The graphical installer only sees /dev/sda1 to fill the entire drive
<jotik> `fdisk -l /dev/sda` identifies the partitions correctly and I can manage/mount them without trouble. I just need to install kubuntu. Can I do so from the command line of the installer CD?
<jotik> Hmm... it appears that parted doesn't see the partitions ;/
<hateball> jotik: probably using GPT then
<hateball> which parted does not support
<jotik> hateball: probably because of old vrsion of parted in 14.04?
<jotik> hateball: Any idea about how I could continue the installation process from the command line after manually setting up the partitions?
<TJ-> On 14.04 parted (GNU parted) 2.3 reads GPT fine
<hateball> hmmm
<TJ-> jotik: maybe there's a hybrid MBR too confusing the tools
<hateball> I seem to carry old misinformation
<TJ-> hateball: always helps to have a handy chroot env to check with :D
<hateball> :)
<hateball> jotik: there is the the minimal installer you could use otherwise
<hateball> jotik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jotik> creating additional install media is not an option ;(
<hateball> It doesnt support UEFI tho, if you need that
<hateball> I see
<jotik> I need to install kubuntu from the regular installer image, but from the command line, I suppose.
<jotik> no UEFI
<TJ-> parted really should have an option to try the specific disk label the user wants
<jotik> I can just mkswap/mkfs.ext4... but then?
<TJ-> jotik: can you pastebin from the Live/installer ?
<jotik> no network drivers ;/
<jotik> TJ-: what do you need?
<TJ-> jotik: I was hoping to get you to install gdisk/fdisk and compare the outputs :) I suspect there's a mismatch with a GPT and MBR hybrid
<TJ-> jotik: which could bite you in other ways
<jotik> TJ-: gdisk: found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format in memory... .and after that it shows the partitions correctly
<jotik> Warning! Secondary partition talbe overlaps the last partition by 33 blocks! You will need to delete this partition or resize it in another utility.
<jotik> I wonder if I can just delete the GPT then?
<TJ-> Haha!
<TJ-> Now hang on how the heck did the secondary get into that state?
<TJ-> how has this disk been partitioned in the past? what tooling?
<TJ-> Sounds like an original GPT install, then an MBR-only tool used on it
<jotik> I probably tried everything in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions which didn't work properly, then booted to sysrescuecd and did ntfsresize
<Smurphy> hateball: parted supports GPT from memory. Was then first partitioner to actually support if if my memory serves me well.
<jotik> ok, overwrote the GPT from gdisk...
<jotik> whohoo! Graphical instlaler sees free space. thnx
<Smurphy> That is something else ;)
<TJ-> jotik: correct the size of the last partition, and make sure what is in it won't get damaged before you do so
<jotik> TJ-: I deleted the partition. I left only the /dev/sda1, then used the graphical installer to create a swap and / there.
<TJ-> jotik: oh, that's the easy solution then :D
<jotik> yes, I needed a fast solution after resizing NTFS left windows unbootable (0xc000000e winload.exe not found)
<jotik> and the windows recovery DVD wouldn't boot either ;/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ucet> hi
<jubo2> Dannnggg..
<jubo2> All my 3 kubuntus are inaccessible
<jubo2> Gui broken or so
<jubo2> I can root shell though
<Smurphy> You upgraded to 15.10 ?
<Smurphy> But you need to give us more info if you want some help.
<jubo2> Getting an empty usb stick in a few hours. Mom is bringing one e
<jubo2> ... Over
<jubo2> Smurphy: is ait. I get stick. I dd the kubuntu.iso. Boot off that and sudo mount /home
<jubo2> Look at fixing it more deeply when i get home
<Eluus> The updates notification doesn't go away or change after I complete doing the updates
<Eluus> do you guys have that too?
<Eluus> it only realizes that the system is up to date after I restart
<hateball> Eluus: Sadly Muon is not without its faults
<Eluus> hateball: so this is a known bug then?
<hateball> Eluus: I am guessing so, at least it happens to me
<hateball> But I just kill the GUI updater and run apt-get manually
<hateball> So I havent bothered checking more
<Eluus> I do apt-get manualy too
<Eluus> I should kill it
<Eluus> by killing do you mean telling it not to check for updates right?
<Eluus> guess not
<Eluus> because it pops up after apt-get
<Eluus> how do you kill it?
<lordievader> jubo2: What is the actual problem?
<mumo> I need
<mumo> Just installed Kubuntu 15.10 and not able to download any services for my Dolphin
<mumo> I need compress and extract here
<blahblah15> hi guys, my desktop hasn't any dashboard, what's the problem?
<blahblah15> in 15.10, kde5.4
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> I was wondering
<Roey> now that I have both of you ( BluesKaj and lordievader), perhaps you can help me figure this problem out why I can't seem to mount my backup drive.
<lordievader> Roey: Does it give errors?
<Roey> not that I see any
<Roey> and none in dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<monkeyjuice> usb drive?
<Roey> right
<Roey> monkeyjuice:  yes
<BluesKaj> do you have an entry in fstab for it?
<Roey> ys I do
<Roey> on /dev/sdc
<lordievader> Roey: So you can mount it?
<Roey> $ sudo mount /dev/sdc /backup
<Roey> mount: special device /dev/sdc does not exist
<Roey> ack
<lordievader> Ah. That is an error.
<lordievader> sdc doesn't exist. Should it?
<BluesKaj> you have to give it a name afyer the uuid like /media/yourusername or some such
<BluesKaj> in fstab
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/02ZSV1yi
<Roey> ok, now it is in sdb hten.. I am trying to mount it, one moment
<Roey> BluesKaj:  yeah I know
<lordievader> Roey: I see an sdb? No sdc...
<Roey> oh.  Now I see it.
<Roey> blah
<Roey> why the heck did it switch letters
<Roey> anyway so thanks!!
<Roey> next issue:  I don't see my tablet in the KDE settings
<Roey> my Wacom tablet
<lordievader> Roey: Because those letters aren't fixed, that is why BluesKaj suggested to use uuid's. Those are fixed.
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> How do I get a device's UUID?
<BluesKaj> use sudo blkid to find the UUID first thjen copy the string without the quotes, you don't need /dev/sdc in the fstab entry, the UUID worlks just fine
<Roey> thanks
<mumo> Just installed Kubuntu 15.10 and not able to download any services for my Dolphin. I need compress and extract here. Any assistance will be highly appreciated
<Roey> monkeyjuice, lordievader, BluesKaj: so now with this Wacom tablet, I don't see the settings panel for it
<Roey> in systemsettings56
<Roey> in systemsettings5 *
<BluesKaj> mumo, make sure you have ark installed
<jubo2> Now in root shell.. Kubuntu is apparently thinking the external display that is not here is the primary
<jubo2> The symptoms are that the screen goes dark after the loading that happens after the login
<BluesKaj> mumo, in the dolphin services download look for file -roller
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I switched to my other backup drive to sync to it, too, now that the other one is synced.  I get this error:  http://pastebin.com/swNcHyRd
<Roey> lordievader:  ^
<BluesKaj> Roey, have you rebooted ?
<lordievader> Roey: That is systemd generating service files from your fstab.
<lordievader> And since sdc doesn't exist he cannout mount or unmount it.
<BluesKaj> it should auto-mount via UUID  at boot
<lmfaq> Hello, is there someone expert on usb installation of kubuntu?
<squash> that seems really specific but maybe you can state the issue you're having
<lmfaq> i have an usb key "datatraveler 4g", i downloaded kubuntu last ISO file and i made it bootable in the usb key with unetbootin (but doens't work, so i tried also with universal usb isntaller)
<lordievader> lmfaq: "it doesn't worl
<lordievader> work*" could you be more specific?
<lmfaq> i made it bootable on a win 7 computer, and it doesn't boot in this pc with linux
<squash> did you adjust your BIOS boot order to prioritize usb over hdd?
<lmfaq> yes, it start to boot from usb
<squash> so you get the netbootin menu after booting?
<lmfaq> mh no, it just says something about the copyright, if i use unetbootin it's something like 20xx - 2013
<lmfaq> if i use universal usb installer the copyright date is different, 20xx - 2010
<lmfaq> under that i have this symbol " _ "
<lmfaq> and nothing happen
<lmfaq> i can only ctrl+alt+canc
<squash> verify that you are booting from a USB2 port and not a USB3 port
<lmfaq> this pc is an old aspire one, so bios features sucks a bit, it only has usb2 by the way
<lmfaq> and i'm actually running bodhi linux here
<lmfaq> and now i'm trying to format they usbkey with an hp tool on the windows pc
<lmfaq> maybe the problem is that this usb key is usb 3.0?
<squash> if you have a linux system available, try using dd to create the image on your usb stick. sudo dd if=Downloads/kubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdX
<lmfaq> i just checked, dd is used to clone a disk, but not to make it bootable, so i think is the same if i open the iso and i copy files into the usb key
<lmfaq> or maybe i'm totaly wrong lol
<squash> you also need to be sure that your Aspire has a 64 bit cpu if you are using the 64 bit image
<squash> if it has the Intel Atom cpu, that's 32 bit
<lmfaq> yes no prob i'll change it with i386
<lordievader> lmfaq: dd is a bit copy tool, if the image is bootable the thing dd copies is too. The iso is bootable ;)
<Smurphy> Oha. Just removed a USB cable from my mac mini, and it locked hard the OS ....
<lmfaq> lordievader, i'm not expert but i think CD/DVD boot is different from USB
<lordievader> lmfaq: The dd method works though...
<squash> dd is the recommended method for command line
<lmfaq> ok then, i'm going to try, thanks a lot squash and lordievader
<lmfaq> just a last curiosity, what "of=/dev/sdX" is used for?
<squash> change /dev/sdX to /dev/[whatever device your usb stick is]
<squash> use 'dmesg' to see what it got assigned, it will be at the bottom once you plug it in
<lmfaq> great, thanks again, really useful for me
<squash> Ah dang it, the issue that brought me here has returned. kolourpaint renders incorrectly.
<squash> and now all my dialogs are broken again
<squash> this time I'll do some diagnostics though. back in a bit.
<squash> logging out and back in solved it, so now I'm mad.
<ejay> Hi, is there any way to add a panel without crashing plasma?
<BluesKaj> ejay,other than the default panel?
<yossarianuk>  hey - can anyone recommend a good emulation news site for Linux (i.e mame/c64/amiga emulation) ?
<yossarianuk> I used to use http://linuxemu.retrofaction.com/ but thats been long dead
<ejay> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ejay, dunno, never tried , the default is enough for my needs
<ejay> BluesKaj: oh, ofc
<BluesKaj> ejay, are you a former ubuntu user who wants a panel at the top of the screen, if so afaik you just need to drag it
<ejay> BluesKaj: no, I'm a former kubuntu user that wants to add panel to his secondary screen but adding another panel is just too much for plasma it seems. Why there is a option to add another panel if it will crash plasma?
<ejay> BluesKaj: oh, and good luck with draging any panel anywhere.
 * lordievader is able to create a new panel and drag it to any screen without troubles
<BluesKaj> ejay, really? then plasma5 has dropped more features then I thought ... not surprised, plasma is a regression IMO
<BluesKaj> than
<BluesKaj> thank the stars I just need one large monitor
<ejay> lordievader: well, I guess that with plasma you need more luck then ideas
<marco-parillo> OK, I did get a plasma5 crash when I added a new default panel, but it seems to have been created and is now at the top
<lordievader> ejay: Running 5.4.2 here on Gentoo, perhaps that has something to do with it.
<lordievader> ejay: Anyhow, report a bug ;)
<lordievader> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<ejay> lordievader: I'm done with reporting bugs. I could spend whole day with bug tracker. I need to work to pay my internet bills so I can insult incompetent kde devs.
<BluesKaj> ejay, mosy bugs are dupes by now anyway
<BluesKaj> most
<marco-parillo> Funny, then I deleted my normal (bottom) panel, and then adding a new panel did not crash Plasma.
<squash> that's because of a drkonqi bug that won't let you report a bug as being related
<squash> my problem with kde bug reporting in a nutshell: http://i.imgur.com/Z7Zlvue.jpg
<ejay> squash: future is now
<BluesKaj> aq I reported a bug last week that had previously been reported , so mine was dupe, but there was no indication that it was a dupe when I reported it.
<BluesKaj> squash,^
<BluesKaj> reporting bugs has largely become a waste of time on any OS that has aleady been released IME
<Smurphy> ack ...
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: surely not true... sometimes you may find a bug that also effects older versions too...
<alvin> squash: Heh, I tried ubuntu-bug, but it crashed too
<yossarianuk> alvin: that's fairly bad.....
<alvin> Yep. Segfaulted. Can't reproduce, because the IMAP bug (can't delete mails) is too bad and I'm in the process of restoring a previous version.
<alvin> I've notified the Kontact people, and there is some kind of KDE bug report, so it'll probably get fixed.
<yossarianuk> you could just report a bug manually )i.e at launchpad,etc)
<alvin> Yes, and it's a KDE bug. Although I don't know of any other distro's that have the same version of Kmail we have. Weird that this wasn't seen in testing. It's a pretty grave error.
<alvin> Kubuntu users have been posting here https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316153
<ubottu> KDE bug 316153 in general "can't move or delete messages in imap inbox" [Grave,Confirmed]
<alvin> What happens is that your mail is moved to the trash, and suddenly you have 2 mails that can't be deleted. The original (in Inbox) and the copy in Trash.
<rishabh_> hello , i am facing a strange problem on my system .if i dont use my machine for sometime ,  a blackscreen comes up from where i cant get back to the desktop .the only to get back to desktop is to send the shutdown signal but in doing this internet goes off  so ultimately i have to reset my machine .i am using kubuntu 15.04 on virtaul machine
<rishabh_> the only way*
<rishabh_> can anyone help me out with this ?
<squash> if it's a virtual machine, try disabling the screensaver/display power management
<rishabh_> squash: alright thanks  i will try that
<Doyle> Hey. The DNS entries specified in the connection editor aren't being populated in resolv.conf. Is this a known issue? Fresh install.
<jubo2> Hi.. I'm on Kubuntu15.10 live version to fix my installation of 15.10
<jubo2> Something wrong in the display settings causing a blank or black screen right after the loader bar after login finishes
<jubo2> Something to do with the docking station. This was docked when I installed this
<jubo2> I am guessing it thinks of the external display as the primary one and turns the internal off mistakenly coz it thinkgs
<jubo2> it thinking something mistakenly..
<Doyle> Found it. Disable dnsmasq...
<jubo2> where are the confs for the displays?
<jubo2> I go sudo mount the system containing the congigs
<Doyle> It might just be me, but if there's a configuration field, it should probably work without having to edit sys files. Regular users won't be able to figure this out.
<jubo2> ait.. now in the old  ~ directory
<lmfaq> rieccomi qua, facendo il DD if=/isokubuntu of=usbkey non mi risulta una chiavetta bootable
<lmfaq> dd minuscolo
<lmfaq> provando da winzoz con universalusbinstaller o netbootin comincia a fare il boot dall'usb, però si ferma alla presentazione del copyright
<lmfaq> non parte nemmeno l'interfatta di netbootin
<lmfaq> oh! sorry wrong language!
<lmfaq> i'm trying to make a bootable kubuntu usb key
<lmfaq> i tryied with dd command if=kubuntu.iso of=usbkey but it doesn't even try to boot
<lmfaq> i tried with uui and netbootin from a windows pc, but it start saying something about the copiright leaving a " _ " some lines under it
<lmfaq> someone have some ideas to solve this?
<Smurphy> lmfaq: dd if=kubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1m should do it. You need to identify the right device though.
<lmfaq> i didnt use bs=xxx, is possible that it's the issue?
<Smurphy> yes...
<Smurphy> You need to write it to the USB Key.
<Smurphy> identify the USB Key - stick it into the computer, then on a console issue: dmesg
<lmfaq> but bs is not the writing speed?
<Smurphy> let it run until the end, and see which /dev/sd???? it issues.
<lmfaq> sdb1
<Smurphy> bs=block size....
<Smurphy> So make it: dd if=kubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1m
<Smurphy> don't put it on /dev/sdb1 !!! => /dev/sdb
<Smurphy> Oh, and erase the file "usbkey" in your download/home directory - cause that's where it was written to ;)
<lmfaq> ok, i tried also with sdb, btw i always missed the bs..damn me...i'm going to try again, so ok i format the usb devide and re-try
<lmfaq> decice*
<lmfaq> omg device, sorry
<Smurphy> the bs=1m is just to speed up the write process... Else it takes way longer :)
<Smurphy> And - make sure the iso image you have downloaded is complete -> compare the MD5 Checksums ...
<lmfaq> mhm..maybe i understand wrong...i did "sudo dd if=/home/lmfaq/kub.iso of=/dev/sdb", i want avoid bs if not necessary
<Smurphy> Why avoid bs ? it is block size. You don't have to use it. It will just take longer to write it down.
<BluesKaj> don't avoid bs=1m it helps write the bits faster
<Smurphy> I hipe it works. I have to go...
<lmfaq> ok smurphy, thank a lot
<lmfaq> by the way if i joint the usb key i can see all the same files that i find inside the kub.iso
<lmfaq> if i join, if i open
<TerminalVelocity> i'm looking for some guidance regarding my recent upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10
<TerminalVelocity> so, the upgrade went smoothly :-)
<TerminalVelocity> one minor issue though
<TerminalVelocity> prior to the upgrade i installed dropbox using the .deb package provided by Dropbox.com
<TerminalVelocity> in verion 15.04, it installed the dropbox icon into my tray
<TerminalVelocity> after the upgrade, the dropbox icon which was in the the tray is no longer there
<TerminalVelocity> any ideas on how to get the dropbox icon to show up in the tray again?
<BluesKaj> TerminalVelocity, not being a default app, dropbox needs reinstalling, that's all
<TerminalVelocity> BluesKaj, yes...i tried that (dpkg --purge dropbox) and reinstalled the .deb package.  that did not seem to work.  do i need to reboot my machine?
<BluesKaj> most likely TerminalVelocity , yes
<jubo2> So my black screen after login and loading progress bar..
<jubo2> Is it likely an Plasma problem or sould I look for it in x or something..
<jubo2> Now that I am able to boot to livecd version and mount the /home
<jubo2> any help? plasma or X problem if the screen turns black after the loader bar after login
<jubo2> I have mounted my /home partition so I can change the files using this LiveCD and try rebooting to the Kubuntu15.10 installation till it doesn't turn black
<jubo2> I'm looking at ~/.kde/share/config but not really sure what I should be looking
<jubo2> I'm guessing the black screen is due to some mixup about the internal and external display
<jubo2> I mean in the installed Kubuntu15.10 sometimes showed the kde-menu in the internal and sometimes in the external monitor
<jubo2> help?
<kubuntu> hai
<Guest2694> im trying Kubuntu from live usb. how do i turn off kwin composite effect?
<Guest2694> also i am installing plasmoid-widget-redshift but i cannot find/add it from "add widget" menu, did i miss something?
<jubo2> I found some instructions. Rebooting now to try them
<Guest2694> this is my first time using KDE/Plasma 5, lots of things are missing from KDE 4 :(
<drleviathan> jubo2, you're probably on the path toward the right solution but one workaround is to move the entire KDE config directory to the side and try to login without one --> a default config will be copied into place and you probably won't get the black screen.
<drleviathan> Guest2694, that is always the case a WindowManager is overhauled.
<drleviathan> Features are left unimplemented to get the new version out.
<drleviathan> Usually the good features get finished and added back later.
<Gamayun> Guest2694: Is that the plasma 5 version? I think it is called redshift-control-*.plasmoid
<drleviathan> I think I'll install Plasma5 on an unimportant machine first to see which features have been lost.
<Guest2694> drleviathan: ok that topic is too "political", now what about the missing widget? does it mean that the redshift plasmoid aren't compatible with KDE in Kubuntu Wily?
<Gamayun> Guest2694: Try adding it from the 'Get new widgets' button...
<Guest2694> Gamayun: i did and it is not there. does it mean that it is incompatible?
<jubo2> got some more info on the problem.
<Gamayun> Guest2694: Well, I'm using it now, so it shouldn't be.. ;)
<jubo2> Hitting CRTL-ALT-F1 in the black screen gives a text shell
<Gamayun> Guest2694: Note that it depends on libqt5qml-graphicaleffects
<jubo2> hitting ALT-F1 gives the black screen back
<Guest2694> Gamayun: the package name is plasma-widget-redshift, right?
<jubo2> and when I logged in into the prompt it had a message that cannot find primary display
<jubo2> or something like that
<Gamayun> Guest2694: Hm, no I think that's the older one...
<jubo2> how do I connect wifi without a GUI_
<jubo2> I installed irssi so i could get help from the shell I am able to access
<Guest2694> Gamayun: ok what's the package name, i probably installed the older one, like you've said
<Guest2694> cannot live without redshift
<Gamayun> Guest2694: Not sure it's in the repos yet. I've installed it from the button in the 'Add widgets' menu.
<Guest2694> DAE have problem with login that took so long?
<Guest2694> Gamayun: ok found it, works OK now. cheers bro
<jubo2> gonna boot there and see what xrandr says
<Gamayun> Guest2694: Np ;)
<Guest2694> So can i turn off Kwin compisotor or not? feels so sluggish even with Blur effect turn off. GPU is Intel HD4400
<ogigm> kubuntu 15.10 reboot give no gui, command line says Errors encountered while processing base-files, any ideas?
<jubo2> Hi again
<jubo2> Running 'xrandr' just says the same "display not available"
<jubo2> Somewhere there is a setting which is making the machine expect to find an external display on the DisplayPort that's on the dock that is not here
<jubo2> this Kubuntu liked to (apparently) lottery which display it thought to be the primary
<jubo2> I gonna toy around with Xreset if that helps
<jubo2> hiya.. now in irssi in text shell
<jubo2> managed to get internets connected to this broken OS
<hsnr> hi
<jubo2> running Xreset didn't cause noticable change
<amichair> what package does the software update notification icon belong to?
<amichair> also, how do I investigate why libqgpgme1 is being held back after upgrade to 15.10?
<drleviathan> amichair, do you know the icon file for that update notification?  If so you can do a "dpkg -S filename" to figure out which package installed it.
<amichair> drleviathan: thanks, but I have no idea where the icon file is
<drleviathan> amichair, the icon probably lives in /usr/share
<drleviathan> you can hunt for icons with "notification" in their names like this:
<drleviathan> cd /usr/share
<drleviathan> find ./ | grep -i notification | grep png
<drleviathan> perhaps the result of such a search will reveal a likely candidate
<amichair> or in one command, find /usr/share -name "*notification*.png"
<amichair> :-)
<amichair> which results in a few tens of results
<drleviathan> yeah, well if you know which icon theme you're using you can probably narrow it down
<amichair> dpkg -S just shows it to be part of the theme package
<drleviathan> and you were asking which package installed it.  What do you really want to do?
<amichair> drleviathan: oh, I see the confusion
<amichair> drleviathan: I'm looking for the package to which the functionality of the icon belongs
<amichair> drleviathan: i.e. whatever makes software update notifications popup and changes the icon  accordingly
<amichair> there's always a red x on it
<amichair> although come to think of it, maybe it's somehow related to the held back package issue
<amichair> perhaps I should tackle that one first
<hammerandtongs_> hello, is anyone aware of this bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92504
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 92504 in Drivers/DRI/nouveau "[NVA5] Corruption in Plasma 5 on resume -- set_domain failures" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<hammerandtongs_> this causes severe hangs on plasmashell
<hammerandtongs_> macbook air 2011 for me
<hammerandtongs_> i didn't find a reference to it in launchpad
<finetundra__> hammerandtongs_: all I can think to say is try a different DE. Plasma 5 still has bugs that are being ironed out
<hammerandtongs_> finetundra__: its a solved bug in kernel 4.3 unfortunately it leaves plasma unusable in 15.10
<Orbeitrol> Hello, i have kubuntu 15.2 and im having a problem with the icons tray, the wifi icon disappears and the battery icon too and to make them appear again i have to deactivate and activate them, can someone help me with that issue please?
<soee> Orbeitrol: it is not Kubuntu bug
<soee> this is Plasma 5 issue, and devs are investigating it
<soee> but it's not so easy to track it down
<Orbeitrol> soee: thanks you
<rom1504> vlc is broken (can't fullscreen videos) in 15.10
<rom1504> anyway to fix that ?
<Xavi92> Is it possible to compile GCC 5.2.0 on Kubuntu 12.04?
<drleviathan> you mean you want to install gcc-5.2 on Kubuntu 12.04 so that you can compile other things using gcc-5.2?
 * drleviathan doesn't know how to do it.
<Unit193> Basically, don't.
<ussher_> my kubuntu 14.04 system slows down over the course of a day, its becoming a habbit to reboot around 4:00 to speed it back up again.  Are there any GUI type tools to help figure out where the bottleneck is?
<Eluus> kubuntu started faster this time, is the slow boot bug fixed?
#kubuntu 2015-10-30
<westy> is there an equalizer for kubuntu?
<westy> also why is the phonon backend package qt4 when qt5 seems available?
<cmrderek> question, is ffmpeg 2.6 and avidemux 2.6.10 available in the latest release?
<westy> ffmpeg is 2.7 but avidemux is 2.5
<cmrderek> thanks, westy. glad kubuntu is back to ffmpeg. on 14.04 now and about to reload.
<westy> so no ideas on how to get a system wide equalizer on kubuntu?
<Pinkamena_D> when installing kubuntu-desktop, all new users start with gwenview as the default file manager, which does not even make sense because it is seemingly for viewing images and other files don't show up by default.
<Pinkamena_D> How can I switch the default file manager for all new users so that they use dolphin or nautilus by default instead of gwenview?
<viviennea> i dont like gwenview
<Pinkamena_D> (dolphin and nautilus can be launched fine from terminal)
<ashwin>  i am unable to clear Clipboard History after i  clicked "No" with "do not ask again" checked. How can i undo it?
<hateball> ashwin: are you on 15.10 or 14.04 ?
<ashwin> hateball: 15.10
<hateball> ack, I am on 14.04 here at work so I cannot help
<hateball> there should be a GUI to restore those questions, I just cannot remember. but you should also be able to edit the rc file for klipper I think
<ignatif> hey everyone. could u help me? how can i add extensions in kate 5?
<ignatif> i used to have it in kate 4. i need autobrackets plugin
<ni291187> hello there.
<ni291187> I need some help.
<ni291187> http://i.imgur.com/qPHquJo.png
<ni291187> as you can see I installed kubuntu twice.
<ni291187> first was sda9 which stopped booting up due to some bug.
<ni291187> new is sda8 but whenever I try to open sda9 in dolphin, it opens the same sda8.
<ni291187> sda8 is working fine.
<ni291187> any help. I need to access sda9.
<ni291187> ?
<Smurphy> Amazing. Up/Down won't work in kmail list window anymore ...
<yossarianuk> ni291187: large windows partition ...
<yossarianuk> you could manually mount ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: seems he is offline...
<lordievader> Anyhow sda9 was mounted to / before sda8. Hence dolphin goes to / and he sees sda8.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: ok, was going to suggest to add a label to be honest...
<yossarianuk> he seemed to be wasting 200GB+ on windows.....
<lordievader> You don't know what he is using it for. Calling it a waste without proper information is a bit... strange.
<yossarianuk> lordievader:  t'was a joke...
<lordievader> That was hard to tell with only text...
<amichair> after upgrade to 15.10 I have a package kept back (libqgpgme1) - is this a bug in the upgrade or something wrong with my system?
<lordievader> amichair: That ain't libgpgme11?
<amichair> lordievader: libqgpgme1
<lordievader> On launchpad I can only find libgpgme11, perhaps that has to do with it?
<amichair> that's what apt-get dist-upgrade says
<amichair> lordievader: I wouldn't know :-)
<lordievader> amichair: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy libgpgme1 libgpgme11'?
<amichair> lordievader: How strange...  "Unable to locate package libgpgme1"
<lordievader> Are you sure it is libgpgme1 and not libgpgme11?
<amichair> The following packages have been kept back:
<amichair>   libqgpgme1
<amichair> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<amichair> both copy & pasted from apt output
<amichair> will be back soon...
<lordievader> Hmm, i'd remove it and install libgpgme11
<jubo2> Good morning from irssi running in tty #2
<jubo2> Mi Kubuntu is blasted
<jubo2> Help mi mon
<jubo2> I've found a weird bug
<jubo2> trying to choose "failsafe" instead of "plasma" just leads back to the login screen after the machine thinks for a second
<jubo2> I get bad feeling about this "Oh you've just entered your credentials but for some strange reason that did not lead to a login" from way way back in time
<lordievader> jubo2: Isn't that supposed to happen?
<lordievader> Ah, wait the login screen. Never mind.
<Smurphy> probably the twm or failsafe packages are not installed.
<jubo2> lordievader: I mean it puts you back in login screen _after_ ... yeah...
<jubo2> Smurphy: I have access to shell
<jubo2> How many tty:s there are by default?
<jubo2> I'm guessing 6
<Smurphy> well, 12 or more, but the question is what is listening on these tty's ? I know that my box has 1 getty listening to tty1
<jubo2> So apparently my machine somewhere in time mixed up which is inbuilt and which is external display
<jubo2> So now that the Dock -> DisplayPort -> DVI external monitor is not connected I get blank/black screen because my Kubuntu15.10 used to lottery to which display it draws the K-menu
<jubo2> I just want to access the (hopefully) human readable and writeable display settings thank yous plos
<jubo2> xrandrx says same as the tty after login "Cannot open display: "default display""
<Smurphy> jubo2: 2 screen=setups are broken with kubuntu 15.10 ... :(
<jubo2> lordievader: you wouldn't happen to know where a human can change what the machine thinks of the displays ?
<jubo2> Smurphy: when there are 2 displays it works
<jubo2> Smurphy: when you undock it it doesn't work
<jubo2> Smurphy: I get blank/black screen after the loader bar after login on my Kubuntu15.10 (semi clean)
<jubo2> why is it semi clean and not clean or dirty?
<jubo2> coz..
<lordievader> jubo2: Not if I don't know what you mean...
<jubo2> I mounted the /home partition during the otherwise clean install
<lordievader> jubo2: Could you describe the actual problem?
<jubo2> that made it detect old settings and also install new settings
<jubo2> lordievader: Problem.. you mean symptom
<lordievader> Well... I guess..
<jubo2> Blank screen after login
<jubo2> login after CTRL-ALT-F1 says "Cannot open display: 'default display'"
<jubo2> lordievader: this is the facts
<jubo2> my guess is that since it used some weird lottery method which caused the K-menu being drawn sometimes in external display, sometimes in internal on successive reboots without me changing any settings
<lordievader> jubo2: Does plasma shell run?
<jubo2> lordievader: what's a plasma shell
<lordievader> jubo2: By the by the second is normal, you didn't tell it where your display is.
<lordievader> jubo2: ps aux|grep plasmashell
<lordievader> It is the main process for the Plasma desktop.
<jubo2> ok hold on.. CTRL-ALT-F3
<jubo2> lordievader: plasma shell is running with --shut-up switch
<lordievader> jubo2: Hmm ok, remove ~/.local/share/kscreen/* and log out/log in.
<jubo2> I think this is weird that after 3 days of trying no-one can tell me what to do when xrandx doesn't run
<lordievader> Unfortunately I cannot help you any further as I have to catch a train.
<jubo2> lordievader: you mean _move_ ~/.local/share/kscreen/*
<jubo2> ok thanks lordievader
<jubo2> but you should think of the newbz and give more gentile advice P-;
<jubo2> I go get some food from the kitchen
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jubo2> Ait.. removing that helped somewhat
<jubo2> now I am in graphical environment but weird thing now is that there is no K-menu and no taskbar on the bottom of the screen
<svend-ev> Good morning
<jubo2> I need some more help to get the K-menu and taskbar back
<jubo2> but I can idle here
<jubo2> actually I have other chores I need to get done too
<jubo2> but will idle
<jubo2> And the crucial help by lordievader to get to graphical interface at all was to move the stuff ~/.local/share/kscreen away from them
<jubo2> s/them/there/
<xieyi> I want to encrypt a file with kgpg. but now I cant find the option from the right mouse menu in dolphin. it was there before I upgraded to 15.10.
<xieyi> how can I encrypt with kgpg now?
<Eluus> kubuntu crashed now it wants my kde wallet password and it doesn't accept my login pw
<Eluus> how do I find out what the password is?
<BluesKaj> Eluus, what happens when you try your pw, does the login just give the incorrect message or ?
<Eluus> it says incorrect password
<Eluus> I just closed it now and so far the browser and this is working fine though
<Eluus> chromium crashed the os
<BluesKaj> Eluus, best to just disable kwallet unless you really need it . That's what I've done being a home user.
<Eluus> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> that chrome prompt can be ignored, ther's fix to get rid of it in the forums
<Eluus> prompt for kde wallet?
<Globulle> Hello, I've just upgraded to ubuntu wily (15.10) and I've discovered that the PPA for digikam does not exist for this version. Is this just a matter of time?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Eluus> ah okay
<Globulle> to *kubuntu
<BluesKaj> kdewallet for chrome , but  disable kwallet itself in system settings>account details on 15.04
<BluesKaj> Eluus,^
<Eluus> I have the kwallet completely disabled
<BluesKaj> Globulle, digikam is in the repos , no ppa needed
<Eluus> yeah it seems disabled on there too
<Eluus> guess it will not bother me anymore?
<Eluus> I liked how kubuntu dealt with the crash though
<BluesKaj> Eluus, it might , but click the X
<Eluus> no freeze just a quick new session
<Globulle> BluesKaj : it disappeared when I did the upgrade, and now when I want to install it from the repos, I get unsatified dependencies
<Eluus> BluesKaj: http://postimg.org/image/ye7x1ncp7/
<BluesKaj> Globulle, run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get -f install
<pontius> Hi there, anyone having freeze issues with 15.10.? The OS gets unresponsive for a few seconds put the mouse is movable. any input is executed once the freeze stops. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Eluus, ok good
<Eluus> k thanks
<Globulle>  BluesKaj : no risk to overwrite my settings and databases ?
<BluesKaj> pontius , is this shortly after logiing in, if so you may have baloo indexing running
<hateball> How do you manage passwords without using kwallet?
<BluesKaj> Globulle, , strictly fixes the dependencies
<BluesKaj> hateball, I use aliases and all no password in the sudoer file, however I don't recommend it to anyone of course
<BluesKaj> aliases in .bashrc
<hateball> :\
<Globulle>  BluesKaj : I still get an error : "digikam : Dépend: digikam-data (= 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.14.0-vivid~ppa1 need to be installed" (translated from french)
<Globulle>  (maybe I used a more recent version than the one in the repository, since I used the PPA ?)
<hateball> So either remove the packages from PPA and reinstall from official repos, or update the ppa config to wily
<BluesKaj> Globulle, did you install the 15.04 ppa back in your repos , because ppas are supposed to be removed automatically when installing a new OS
<pontius_> BluseKaj, the freezes are there from the very beginning and reoccuring. Search feature is turned off, but akonadi_baloo_indexer is running.
<BluesKaj> pontius_, do you use kmail akonadi-server?
<Pinkamena_D> when installing kubuntu-desktop, all new users start with gwenview as the default file manager, which does not even make sense because it is seemingly for viewing images and other files don't show up by default.
<pontius_> BluesKaj, yes I use kmail, but i have no idea what akonadi-server actually is or does
<Pinkamena_D> How can I switch the default file manager for all new users so that they use dolphin or nautilus by default instead of gwenview?
<Globulle>  My problem is that there is no repos for the Wily version : https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/ubuntu/extra
<Globulle>  no *ppa
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: You got any info on the va-api issue ?
<BluesKaj> pontius_, kmail uses akonadi as an email data base for kamil
<BluesKaj> Globulle, digicam is in the regular universe repos
<pontius_> BluesKaj, ok thx. This might cause the freezes? If so is there a way to deal with this issue or do I need to switch to kubuntu? Is this a common problem baloo causes or do you know of other things that might cause this problem?
<pontius_> *thunderbird
<pontius_> switch to thunderbird not kubuntu of course
<BluesKaj> pontius_, if you have decent spec'd pc then thses frezes may be caused by bugs or poor graphics performance. which gpu do you have?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, have you seen this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/intel-vaapi-driver , dunno if it will help
<Globulle>  BluesKaj: Ok I will try to solve this problem with the repos
<BluesKaj> Globulle, recommend you use the default regular repos first for packages, ppas are only necessary for bleeding edge apps and drivers
<BluesKaj> pontius_, lspci | grep VGA, to find your gpu
<pontius_> BluesKaj, thx: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<BluesKaj> pontius_, ok, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use', include the quotes, this tells us the driver in use
<amichair> the system tray icon says that there are 3 packages to update, but running apt-get update and dist-upgrade shows everything is up to date
<amichair> on which package should I report the bug?
<pontius_> BluesKaj, Kernel driver in use: i915
<BluesKaj> amichair, run apt-get upgrade , don't skip to dist-upgrade
<amichair> BluesKaj: I thought dist-upgrade was a superset of upgrade
<amichair> BluesKaj: in any case, I ran upgrade too and there's no difference
<amichair> notification icon is still wrong
<BluesKaj> pontius_, have you updated and upgraded since the installation?
<BluesKaj> then turn the notification off, i don't rely on them for updates/upgrades because they're inaccurate a lot of the time, amichair
<amichair> BluesKaj: I don't either too much... but it still seems like a bug that should be reported somewhere so they can fix it
<BluesKaj> amichair, go ahead but it's a dupe that's been around for at least last 3 releases
<amichair> BluesKaj: oh, didn't know that.
<amichair> BluesKaj: in that case, nevermind.
<amichair> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<BluesKaj> it's kind of low on the lo=ist and it's more of ann annoyance than a real bug from the devs POV methinks
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I';ll check. Thx. (Was on the phone ;) ) ...
<Smurphy> Misisng dependencies. Will have to check it.
<Smurphy> Conf-call to follow...
<amichair> BluesKaj: an indicator icon that indicates the wrong state sounds like a bug to me :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair,it's probly a bug that keeps recurring and has been reported many times, but chack launchpad if you want
<pontius_> BluesKaj, I did a clean installation of 15.04 some months ago and know upgraded to 15.10. I update and upgrade daily. However i get this message: The following packages have been kept back:   xserver-xorg-video-intel 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> pontius_, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pontius_> didn't help but let me try againe
<pontius_> BluesJ
<pontius_> BluesKaj, yup same result:
<pontius_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done The following packages have been kept back:   xserver-xorg-video-intel 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<skryking> which version is the next LTS release?
<hateball> skryking: 16.04
<skryking> hateball: thanks
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<BluesKaj> pontius_, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel .. pastebin the output please
<pontius_> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/kCVFAsu1
<BluesKaj> pontius_, ok it installed the upgrade to the driver, reboot and check for freezes
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: You use the new va-api drivers ?
<pontius_> thx, over and out
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, no, my gpu is the 4000 so the i915 driver works with that gpu
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, sorry isn't your gpu and AMD ?
<BluesKaj> an
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I got the HD 4000 - it does not work.
<Smurphy> When I start a mp4 movie, it bails out. Does not display anything with vlc. Mplayer works - but it is all CPU based.
<BluesKaj> the i915 driver not working, Smurphy
<Smurphy> I know it is not working... :( darn ...
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, got xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<pontius> Blueskaj, seems to work, thx so much! I will try for some time, but I'm optimistic
<BluesKaj> ok pontius, hope it works for you
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, do you have the i965-va-driver in your package manager listed as installed ?
<Smurphy> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.99.917+git20150808-0ub amd64                      X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Smurphy> It is in.
<BluesKaj>  Smurphy mp4 can be difficult on linux and vlc, the video itself may not play
<Smurphy> ii  i965-va-driver:amd64                       1.6.0-1                    amd64                      VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family
<Smurphy> It is all installed. On Kubuntu 15.04 it works, under 15.10 it does not.
<BluesKaj> some do some don't from what I see on the forums
<Smurphy> yes. We should check if it is Apple related, or not :}
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, you could try converting the mp4 to a different codec and make sure you have ffmpeg installed
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg isn't installed by default
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I don't need to visualize the movies on my mini. I convert them for use with my Vero and Raspberry PI devices. They work. But I did test these usually on my mac-mini
<Voyage> I am using 'audio-recorder' in kubuntu but it is giving  a huge buzz sound in the background. This buzz sound is not while I actually play an audio file but is there when I record that audio file. Is there any good solution to record sound from my sound card or any kind of application like browser, audio player etc?
<Smurphy> ffmpeg version 2.7.2-1build1 Copyright (c) 2000-2015 the FFmpeg developers
<Smurphy> it is installed here.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, i have no experience with the devices you just mentioned so I can't speculate
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: HD 4000 - thought you have that one ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah, on my laptop which i don'r use to watch much video. I use my desktop which has an nvidia 8400gs card for 99% of our video viewing
<BluesKaj> Smurphy,^
<BluesKaj> the desktop our HTPC
<BluesKaj> is
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I got the Vero box from the OSMC project, and 4 Raspberry PI's for my girls ;}
<Smurphy> Vero is in the Living room !
<Smurphy> All devices connected to home NAS for content.
<BluesKaj> which I use to chat, because i prefer the TV as a monitor
<BluesKaj> I has a NAS , but  power failure borked the hdd so I now use an outboard connected to this pc for all our media files
<BluesKaj> has=had
<BluesKaj> the NAS was connected to the router when the power failure occurred ...seems it was poorly protected from a damaging spike
<BluesKaj> live and learn
<jubo2> If anyone knows how to get the K-menu and the taskbar back into my OS I'd appreciate the help
<wizkoder> is it a known problem that skype looses voice from time to time in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, do you mean the panel or the taskbar for the panel ?
<jubo2> I mean the whole thing that is supposed to be at the bottom of my screen BluesKaj
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I guess it thinks that this is not the primary display so it doesn't draw the grey bar at the bottom
<BluesKaj> jubo2, then right click on the desktop , choose add panel , then in the  add widgets type launcher and you see the k-menu kicker there
<jubo2> Ouiiii.. Success
<jubo2> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np
<Smurphy> Doh - found a new bug. Reproduction of the Bug: Boot up system while having a USB Disk plugged in (USB 3.0) you don't use. Use your system for a while, then just unplug the USB Disk.
<Smurphy> System Hang !
<jubo2> I reboot now to see it brings the system up properly
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I used legacy mode to install kubuntu on UEFI/BIOS laptop. now about every dozen bootups or so grub goes undetected and i have use usb stick to make the thing search for the boot/mbr, and even that fails sometimes, so theonly alternative is to pull the battery for a few mins.
<BluesKaj> bit of a pita
<jubo2> yeah.. works now
<jubo2> thanks BluesKaj
<jubo2> you and lordievader sorted my broken system
<BluesKaj> jubo2, yw
<jubo2> Was not nice feeling being without any operational computer operating systems
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I hvae the Apple EFI, using refind. Easier. Should also work with any UEFI system.
<BluesKaj> well now you know how to replace a panel
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, refind?
<Smurphy> yes - refind :)
<Smurphy> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ That one :)
<Smurphy> I leave the grub installation next to it, and if I have to, fix the efi/uefi table manually.
<jubo2> Whee! Actually got my 20W rechargeable bluetooth speaker to work with GNU/Linukka
<jubo2> some days you make progress, most you don't
<BluesKaj> yeah, well i don't feel like creating a new partition table and having to reinstall 2 OSs right now , so i'll just have to grin and bear it
<BluesKaj> Smurphy,^
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I have only 1 OS running, and the refind stuff is installed in the EFI partition (which usually is also available on every OS right now).
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, i wiped the hdd clean when got the laptop and then I used legacy mode to install W7 and kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I didn't know much about UEFI at the time and still don't
<BluesKaj> windows 8.1 wasn't my cup of tea
<clivejo> anyone suggest good HDD recover tool for Kubuntu?
<MoonUnit`> clivejo, this is the only one i've tried http://foremost.sourceforge.net command line
<clivejo> does it go for the raw data?
<genii> clivejo: I would normally plug another larger drive in, boot to livecd and install ddrescue, make an image of the drive to a file on the larger drive, and then work with the image and not the original
<clivejo> its not a system disk
<genii> clivejo: Would have it mounted read-only, then still make an umage with ddrescue and work with the rescue image ( with stuff like photorec for instance). If it needs some kind of lower-level fixing, Ultimate Boot CD has a crapload of utilities for different drive makes and manufacturers ( like low-level formatting, etc)
<clivejo> is ddrescue in archives?
<genii> Yes, as gddrescue
<genii> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19-2 (wily), package size 108 kB, installed size 386 kB
<genii> ddrescue will skip over corrupted areas instead of chunking out like regular dd would, so it's preferred for drives that might be failing
<Voyage> Is there a good near human text to speech app/service?
<hell_> ich bin überflüssig die kiste läuft *hilfe*
<lordievader> jubo2: The reason why I told you to remove them is that they are generated on login anyways. All you lose is one small config.
<jubo2> lordievader: OK
<Maysam> Hi. Is there jalali calendar in kubuntu 15-10 ?
<BluesKaj_> julian calendar?
<Maysam> No, Jalali calendar. It was in Kubuntu 14-04.
<BluesKaj_> what kind of calendar is that?..it's new to me
<Maysam> No, its persian calendar.
<yanis> hello, I'm new user of kubuntu, happy with it :)
<BluesKaj_> yanis, good to hear
<yanis> hope me good luck, I'm installing restricted ubuntu extras to be able to play mp3 files. will it work guys?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<apparle>  I just moved from 14.04 to 15.10 and I'm noticing a few bugs here and there. For example Dolphin has no service menus
<BluesKaj_> restricted-kubuntu-extras if you're on kubuntu
<yanis> wow! in this case, very great, cause I like too much the plasma 5 and how beutiful it is
<BluesKaj_> app it does , but there aren't many , you can download what you need, mostly
<BluesKaj_> apparle,^
<yanis> what about ubuntu one, will it do the trick instead of kubuntu one?
<apparle> BluesKaj_: whoever you were pointing out the restricted extras... it is kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj_> apparle, yeah, my mistake
<apparle> No, it seems there is a bug due to which Dolphin is not picking up most of the menus https://help.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<apparle> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350769 *
<ubottu> KDE bug 350769 in general "Service menus require konqpopupmenuplugin.desktop" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj_> yanis, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj_> yanis, there is no kubuntu one
<yanis> ahh.... yes because I tried kubuntu, then I got error in terminal.
<yanis> I mean kubuntu restricted :)
<BluesKaj_> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<yanis> thanks BTW BluesKaj
<BluesKaj_> yw
<apparle> I got disconnected. Is there a list anyone has created by any chance ?
<BluesKaj_> I have 5 services in dolphin, they seem adequate
<apparle> Do you have the extract options when you right click on any zip file
<apparle> zip or any compressed archive
<BluesKaj_> I use unp in the terminal to decompress files
<apparle> I seem to have a horrible network connection... getting dropped every now and then. BluesKaj_ did you reply anything?
<BluesKaj_> apparle, I use unp in the terminal to decompress files
<gombean> hi, I have nvidia 780ti and I'm using Kubuntu 15.10.  Which driver should I be using? I am having issues at the moment with plasma
<gombean> ....Plasma is crashing very often
<Pinkamena_D> Sorry if I seem to be asking this a lot, but I am having trouble finding the correct answer anywhere. I started with a 14.04 version of ubuntu server and installed kubuntu-desktop on it. The default file manager that came with this was gwenview, which is not a real file manager - iit is am image viewer.
<Pinkamena_D> This has annoyed many new users who come, and must switch their default manually or are confused by gwenview. How can I switch the default manager, so that new users start getting an actual manager like nautilus or dolphin?
<genii> Pinkamena_D: Try in System Settings... Personalization... Applications... Default Applications... file Manager
<Pinkamena_D> genii, that is for the current user only, not new ones.
<genii> Pinkamena_D: Would need to create an entry then in /etc/skel/.kde/share/config  with whichever rc file contains that ( I'm not sure which one exactly)
<genii> Interesting, when I change my default to gwenview instead of dolphin, it appears in mimeapps.list there, but not before that
<Pinkamena_D> if I change to nautilus for one user, I get the following two files changed: ./share/apps/RecentDocuments/nautilus.desktop, ./share/config/keditfiletyperc
<Pinkamena_D> is mimeapps.list somewhere else?
<genii> Pinkamena_D: mimeapps.list is in ~/.kde/share/config/
<achimd1> hello everybody!
<bprompt> allo
<achimd1> Need some help, how cani deinstall a mini program (widget) in Kubuntu 15.10???
<bprompt> achimd1:    I"d say, check in Muon Package Manager
<achimd1> Can not uninstall over the muon package manager, he shows me only "install", but it is installed.
<bprompt> achimd1:     well, hmm
<bprompt> achimd1:     right-click it and click on "mark for removal" and then  "apply changes"
<Ferdi> Hi, since my upgrade to Wily Kubuntu i got after the login (and loading screen) a black screen. When i boot with nomodeset i get desktop, but not accelerated. Adding or removing external monitors freeze the whole system. Resuming freezes most of the time too. I have a MacbookPro 11.1 with intel graphics.  I downgraded & upgraded the kernel, xorg intel drivers, mesa drivers. Anyone a idea what could be a next step?
<bprompt> Ferdi:    dunno, maybe try a fresh wily install?
<achimd1> @bprompt: doesn't work.
<Ferdi> bprompt: Tnx for reply, but it's my work desktop, lot of work to reinstall i see it as last resort.
<Ferdi> But will try a live usb later if it's not a common problem
<bprompt> Ferdi:    well, when you say, "lots of work", what do you mean? because, you can usually just  backup your $HOME directory, and that saves all your configurations for all apps, with some exceptions
<Ferdi> bprompt: ... you have a point, restore $home and dpkg -l | grep ^ii would be an idea. If the live usb works that would be possible. (although it's a bit of a windows solution :-)
<bprompt> well, is a bit of an OS solution rather, since the issue may just be a few .so files, or maybe some configuration,  that didn't upgrade well, that can simply be redone
<Kayvee> Hey guys! Anyone knows how to refresh icon cache for Amarok?
<bprompt> hmmm
<Kayvee> I am using the latest Plasma but I don't see breeze icons for everything in Amarok. For example, some of the playlist icons are still the old Oxygen ones
<Eluus> I have the same problem with audacious
<bprompt> Kayvee:   only spot I can think of, would be under .kde/share/apps/amarok
<Kayvee> @Eluus - I had similar issues with KTorrent but that got fixed after I deleted the icons cache
<Eluus> Kayvee: does it display the icons normally when you launch the program with kdesudo?
<Kayvee> I haven't tried using kdesudo.
<Eluus> can you try it for me?
<Kayvee> bprompt: I will check out the amaork folder
<Kayvee> Eluus: starting it using kdesudo does not fix it. I still see old Oxygen icons for some of the playlist icons.
<Kayvee> bprompt: do you know which folder I should be looking at? I don't want to delete the entire amarok folder because then I would loose all my settings too
<bprompt> right... well... any cache folder :)
<Kayvee> bprompt: I actually renamed the amarok folder to an unrelated one and relaunched amarok; that did not fix it.
<Kayvee> I guess not all icons are in the breeze style then
<bprompt> yeap
<bprompt> Kayvee:    keep in mind that, some themes replace only a few elements
<Kayvee> bprompt: That's what it looks like. I tried googling but nothing useful turned up so far
<ni291187> I can't see history, can someone tell me if my question was replied?
<ni291187> thank you!
#kubuntu 2015-10-31
<luc4> Hello! I just installed 15.10 but I just see a black screen. In xorg logs I see “Failed to load module nvidia” (module does not exist)” and “NOUVEAU: failed to initialize extension”. Any idea what I can do?
<zsc_38> nouveau :(((
<zsc_38> can you change tty?
<luc4> zsc_38: yes
<luc4> zsc_38: that is how I read the log
<luc4> zsc_38: but actually, I see the mouse pointer properly
<luc4> zsc_38: it was just in the corner
<luc4> zsc_38: what is wrong with nouveau? Isn’t the one I need? I have nvidia.
<zsc_38> well, I have a 780ti and I just did a fresh install of 15.10 earlier today.  I had similar issues but not the same
<zsc_38> what gpu do you have?
<luc4> GT 740M
<zsc_38> well, I went with nvidia-352 and it appears to be working ok so far - apart from plasma-panel taking about a minute to work
<luc4> zsc_38: I had issues with dual monitors with the binary. But some time has passed, I should give another try…
<luc4> zsc_38: but if I see the pointer…
<zsc_38> I also have dual monitors and so far so good
<zsc_38> but as I said, I only have it installed a few hours
<luc4> zsc_38: ah ah! It works now.
<zsc_38> good, I'm not sure which is best to use at the moment myself but that one works for now :)
<zsc_38> are there any issue with plasma-panel?
<luc4> zsc_38: I’ve always been working with nouveau… no specific problems.
<zsc_38> wait, you are still using nouveau?!?
<luc4> zsc_38: yes, simply reboot three times.
<luc4> zsc_38: now everything is fine
<zsc_38> lol
<luc4> zsc_38: weird
<luc4> zsc_38: now every reboot is ok
<zsc_38> hmmmk
<luc4> zsc_38: maybe some problems while creating conf files, don’t know
<zsc_38> I get very slow login and plasma-panel is unresponsive for about a minute. very annoying
<zsc_38> UEFI and SSD wasted :(
<luc4> zsc_38: everything ok with nouveau
<luc4> zsc_38: also performance pretty good for me
<luc4> zsc_38: ooh… also audio ok now… 15.04 was a little broken
<zsc_38> nouveau was so bad for me in 15.04 I will never use it again. also, looking at benchmarks it has abyssmal performance in comparison
<zsc_38> but hey, if it works for ya it works :)
<luc4> zsc_38: actually I use this for work. Desktop effects are all I need. Framerate was good, even in dual screen.
<luc4> ooh even headphones ok
<zsc_38> ha, I try to do the same but I do need to check out some of my steam games on linux occasionally
<zsc_38> i haven't even tried sound yet o_O
<zsc_38> booted it up, sorted the gfx driver and ssh'd in
<zsc_38> after checking out the new plasma in all its glory
<luc4> zsc_38: yes yes… this is moving right on… even plasma is getting better
<luc4> fixed many little bugs for me
<luc4> actually not so little… 2015 I would expect 4K screens, not audio not working properly but… seems good
<theteju> Hey guys,,
<theteju> Does kubuntu multimedia codec and all?
<theteju> ship*
<theteju> with*
<mparillo> You could install kubuntu-restricted-extras, or applications like Google Chrome or VLC that might bundle the codecs, but I think the generals answer is no, not by default.
<Carrot_> .
<byabbablabb> yo, is there any way to enable ctrl+alt+backspace to kill x or logout?
<bodom> Hey there, I have just upgraded to 15.10 and now KDE is complaining about 0% battery in systray and login screen. This is a desktop: i have no battery. Is there a way to get rid of this?
<amazingalex224> not sure, I use desktop and it works fine
<bodom> will you borrow me your desktop? :)
<amazingalex224> lol
<amazingalex224> and how can u bootup if its at 0% battery?
<bodom> easy: it doesn't have a battery at all
<amazingalex224> ur using a desktop?
<bodom> yes, as i said
<amazingalex224> well I did a plain install to 15.10
<amazingalex224> and I just started using kubuntu today, so I probley wont be of much help
<bodom> :) ty anyway
<amazingalex224> ok, np
<byabbablabb> alex, any problems with plasma?
<amazingalex224> not really just problems with grub
<amazingalex224> and windows, but ##windows just says ask a ubuntu channel, and ubuntu says ask ##windows.... so yah
<byabbablabb> i get random panel crashes and can't figure it, hence my zapping question... no panel to logout
<byabbablabb> what's the issue?
<byabbablabb> i'm just using kwin_x11 --replace for now :/
<amazingalex224> well i have 2 hard drives, and I want grub on my 2nd hard drive only but its on my first, where windows is, I dont want grub to have a windows selection, I want it to auto boot windows, and I install grub on 2nd hard drive
<amazingalex224> does kwin have a selection menu?
<byabbablabb> i'm not sure what you mean
<byabbablabb> wait
<byabbablabb> nevermind
<amazingalex224> ?
<byabbablabb> kwin is part of kde desktop.... we are getting crossed wires
<byabbablabb> ok
<byabbablabb> i am also dual booting with windows 10 onseparate ssds
<amazingalex224> is there a way to delete grub from sda
<amazingalex224> and just keep grub on /dev/sdb
<byabbablabb> so you have grub and windows on sda and kubuntu on sdbat the moment?
<amazingalex224> yes kubuntu on sdb
<byabbablabb> which windows version?
<amazingalex224> win7x64Ultimate
<byabbablabb> ah good
<byabbablabb> how did you install it and do you still have the boot media - usb/dvd?
<byabbablabb> windows that is
<amazingalex224> i have a usb
<amazingalex224> well im downloading a iso
<amazingalex224> right now for it
<byabbablabb> ok, so you haven't actually been able to try anything yet
<amazingalex224> well
<amazingalex224> i installed it using yumi before but this last time it didnt work
<amazingalex224> so ill try it again
<amazingalex224> unless theres a program u can use on kubuntu thats allows u to install windows to a usb
<amazingalex224> are u still here?
<byabbablabb> i have only ever done it with windows media
<byabbablabb> so, burn a disk or create bootable usb in windows
<byabbablabb> i don't know of a program to create mbr on linux
<amazingalex224> yumi works, on windows
<amazingalex224> and I can bootup windows but the last time it didnt work
<amazingalex224> the previous time before that it worked flawless
<amazingalex224> ill try it again i guess
<byabbablabb> well, today i learned :)
<byabbablabb> so you can create bootable windows media with yumi in lunux?
<amazingalex224> idk
<amazingalex224> if there is yumi for linux
<amazingalex224> and if it works or not
<byabbablabb> you could try winusb - http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<byabbablabb> i can't vouch for it, however
<byabbablabb> then there is the manual method, but I have never tried that
<amazingalex224> how do i make it so, my kubuntu wont sleep and I can let something download overnight?
<byabbablabb> energy saving from the kmenu
<amazingalex224> ok
<amazingalex224> just uncheck everything?
<amazingalex224> that has time?
<byabbablabb> yup
<amazingalex224> ok
<byabbablabb> exactly, yeah
<amazingalex224> well cuz im downloading the iso from getintopc
<amazingalex224> and its only downloading at like 0-2mb/s
<amazingalex224> and usally right below 1mb/s
<byabbablabb> download it from microsoft?
<amazingalex224> and is taking a while
<amazingalex224> oh...
<amazingalex224> well
<amazingalex224> too late now
<amazingalex224> its like 75% done
<byabbablabb> ah
<amazingalex224> well bye
<ni291187> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 15.10, this is my first time ever installing it, I just came from Windows.
<ni291187> I connected to the wifi and the Firefox browser opens, but I'm not able to enter in sites. Any suggestions?
<ni291187> I'm a total noob, please help!
<JohnnySparkles> Hi all
<JohnnySparkles> everytime I try and add an external monitor via the kubuntu display settings it seems to cause a crash of the plasma desktop and sends me back to the login
<JohnnySparkles> where should I look for some hints of what the problem is?
<CoffeeJ> JohnnySparkles:  run KSystemLog and look into the X servr log
<JohnnySparkles> I'm not seeing any errors in there.
<JohnnySparkles> The only interesting thing I'm seeing is HDMI-1-0 has no monitor section
<JohnnySparkles> HDMI-1-0 is the monitor I'm trying to add. Should it have a reference in the xorg.conf? I thought that was what the display settings would do
<CoffeeJ> system settings -> display settings should set it up for u
<JohnnySparkles> yeah, and when I enable it in display settings and click 'apply' I get a black screen and then end up back at the kubuntu login prompt...
<JohnnySparkles> And I'm having trouble finding information on why it crashed so I can google it
<CoffeeJ>  JohnnySparkles the web suggest check the output of "xrandr"
<JohnnySparkles> ah, ok. just xrandr on the command line? Can you post a link?
<CoffeeJ> yes cmd line might have to install it dunno http://askubuntu.com/questions/3056/how-do-i-use-a-second-hdmi-connected-monitor | generally everything that applyes to ubuntu applyes to kubuntu as well
<CoffeeJ> JohnnySparkles: back from login screen ?
<JohnnySparkles> no, back from internet outage :)
<JohnnySparkles> but at least now I can read about xrandr.
<CoffeeJ> man is your friend :-)
<CoffeeJ> JohnnySparkles:  https://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Environment_Variables#Troubleshooting_and_Debugging has some debugging vars for kde and if it crashed there should be a entry in the system log
<JohnnySparkles> wow, I fixed it with my first go at throwing together an xrandr command!
<JohnnySparkles> Will this persist after a reboot or is this just for the current session?
<CoffeeJ> look if it wrote it to the x config
<JohnnySparkles> the xorg.conf looks the same as it did before
<CoffeeJ> then this will no pesist i think
<CoffeeJ> *persist
<JohnnySparkles> ok, I think I've found something on google.
<CoffeeJ> might think about filing a bug report for the display manager JohnnySparkles
<JohnnySparkles> I did a "sudo X :2 -configure" to generate a xorg.conf.new that looks substantially different, does that sound about right to you?
<CoffeeJ> is there a monitor section for your two monitors in it ?
<JohnnySparkles> There's only one Monitor section and then a Screen section that has multiple inline displays
<JohnnySparkles> Heh, just realised I can stop squinting and chat to you on my big monitor :)
<CoffeeJ> well i think its solved then isn it ? JohnnySparkles
<JohnnySparkles> I'm not sure what you mean
<CoffeeJ> u can add the xrandr cmd to /etc/init.d/rc.local if replacing the xconfig doesnt persist it
<JohnnySparkles> which package should I file the bug report against?
<CoffeeJ> kde has its own bug tracker let me see if i can give u a link
<CoffeeJ> https://bugs.kde.org/ JohnnySparkles
<lordievader> Good morning
<svend-ev> Good morning
<snappyCat> Hi ! After updating my Kubuntu, plasma crashes when  I'm closing/reducing a window, what can I do ?
<tanghus> Hi. Distribution upgrade stalled for 15+ minutes while configuring libsane-common. Can I restart upgrader?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<WildPikachu> does running maliit-server crash for anyone else under 15.10?
<robotdevil1> wtf why is opera 150 MB
<robotdevil1> oops nm
<Dideir> Trouble installing kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> Dideir, more details please
<Dideir> I got wrong when installing 15.04 then became worst with 15.10. I am trying to reinstall 15.10 from usb. System doesn't accept
<Dideir> I am trying another download from Wily Weewwolf
<Dideir> I did reinstall fron usb 14.04 working fine but kept 15.04 tried to update from 14.04 doesn't work
<BluesKaj> you need to do a clean install , 14.10 is no longer supported
<Dideir> Yes how
<Dideir> I can only use usb no cd on this machine
<BluesKaj> do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<Dideir> Don't know that far
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. I just got a hold of a new Thinkpad W541 and decided to stick a copy of Kubuntu on it. I was able to get 15.04 installed but im not sure of the recommended next steps... The performance is REALLY poor (im thinking i'll need to get some better graphics drivers installed). Whats the best approach here?
<BluesKaj> Dideir, perhaps you should join #ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, which gpu?
<Dideir> Usb works well since I did reinstall 14.04 but kept 15.10 distorted. Don't know if error from usb comes from wrong image or what is on Pc bother the installation
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Umm, let me quickly check (its a workstation so when i purchased it i was only interested in CPU and RAM :) )
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: All the specs. http://pastebin.com/ymdnyc97
<hazamonzo> Looks like a ... W540 NVIDIA Quadro K2100M 2G ?
<BluesKaj> Dideir, using a translator doesn't help , join #ubuntu-es so you can speak in your language
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I remember each new laptop i get its a bit tricky with graphics installation
<hazamonzo> So any pointers would be appreciated :)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, open system settings>driver manager, choose the recommended one after it stops scanning
<hazamonzo> okay. i'll give it a shot just
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Im told the laptop requires no propietary drivers :(
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, run this in the terminal, sudo lshw -C video
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Let me just jump onto IRC on the laptop in question so i can pastebin the output
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/yUx1emJK
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I hope it means more to you than it does to me :)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo_, the nouveau driver usually does the job, but the nvidia proprietary drivers do a better job if you have slow downs etc
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Yeah, the whole UI is very choppy and sluggish
<BluesKaj> the nvidia proprietary driver recommended is part of the kubuntu package
<juki> I upgraded to 15.10 and now my laptop boots to black screen.  Any help?
<lordievader> Is it intended that the nouveau driver is blacklisted? hazamonzo, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> juki, from 14.10?
<juki> 15.04 BluesKaj
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Im sorry im not sure i follow you..
<lordievader> hazamonzo: There is no driver loaded for your nVidia card.
<juki> upgraded to the 4.3 rc7 kernel last night... supposedly it has better display support, but still no luck BluesKaj
<hazamonzo> ahhh i see. It might explain the crazy lag :)
<lordievader> hazamonzo: Yeah, you are using the framebuffer. Is this intended?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, never had to blacklist the nouveau manually, it's automatic when the proprietary is installed
<didier> New image 15.10 didn't work say: "missing parameter in configuration file.Keyword:path " Then
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Nothing is intended at the moment. This is just a fresh install on a new laptop
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is what I am asking. Is that installed and fails to load or something?
<didier> "gfxboot.c32: not a COM·"R image
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no choppy sluggish response
<juki> didier: type "help" there
<didier> where?
<lordievader> hazamonzo, BluesKaj: Was/is the nvidia driver installed?
<juki> is that at grub on first boot didier?
<didier> "help"
<juki> help
<didier> help
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Not that im aware of
<juki> not here didier, where the error is
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, run this, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<juki> gfxboot.c32... type help there
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: okay. One mo
<didier> ok. come back
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: No output for that one
<lordievader> hazamonzo: What is the output of 'cat /proc/cmdline'?
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-16-generic root=UUID=f4a8fb64-bf69-45fb-9b56-0aa092f751c2 ro nomodeset quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<lordievader> hazamonzo_: Why is nomodeset set?
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: I knew you were going to ask that. I set that option during the install to get the OS to install
<hazamonzo_> Before that i was getting blac screen after the whole "try Kubuntu"
<hazamonzo_> i read elsewhere that someone used this option to get the installation working and he was right, well... i got it installed at least
<lordievader> hazamonzo_: Right, that option prevents any driver from loading...
<hazamonzo_> ahhh okay!
<lordievader> That is why you are using the frame buffer.
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: So i borked the installation? :)
<lordievader> hazamonzo_: No. Remove the parameter and you should be fine.
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: How might i go about removing that parameter? :)
<lordievader> hazamonzo_: Remove it from /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub2.
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: Okay. one moment
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: All done! Restart?
<BluesKaj> hmm, interesting lordievader what was the clue that indicated nouveau wasn't loading?
<lordievader> hazamonzo_: Yes.
<hazamonzo_> Okay
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is quite a common case.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: When a graphics driver doesn't load it is either blacklisting or nomodesetting.
<BluesKaj> display UNCLAIMED?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, no driver claimed it.
<lordievader> Also the missing bit about the driver ;)
<BluesKaj> so nomodeset unloads the driver and it runs on the framebuffer ?
<lordievader> No, nomodeset prevent the driver from loading at all.
<lordievader> prevents*
<BluesKaj> yeah , that was strange, missing driver
<BluesKaj> yeah unloads
<lordievader> No, it doesn't unload it. It is never loaded in the first place.
<hazamonzo> Its just restarting. Sitting on the "Kubuntu" logo and the laptop is working hard
<hazamonzo> Been like this for about 3 mins
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> What do you see when you hit esc?
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Esc doesn't remove the logo (as it usually would to see whats happening in the background i guess)
<hazamonzo> Almost like its frozen?
<lordievader> Hmm -.-
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Any other thoughts? :)
<lordievader> It should be supported by nouveau... Anyhow what you could do is boot up with the nomodeset, install the nvidia driver and reboot (without the nomodeset again).
<hazamonzo> lordievader: The binary from the NVidia website? Or from the repo?
<lordievader> From the repo.
<hazamonzo> okay
<hazamonzo> worth a shot
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, never from the nvidia website. it may work for a while until a kernel upgrade comes along
<hazamonzo> Noted
<BluesKaj> but then you 'll have a broken sytem
<lordievader> Nah, you just need to recompile the driver against the new kernel. In short more manual work...
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Sorry to be a pain but how can i re-enable the nomodeset option from the grub?
<juki> 15.10 boots into black screen... if i drop to a tty and startx as su it logs into the desktop.  any help?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, well, it's broken then you have to rescue it
<BluesKaj> juki, did you update and upgrade at the vt/tty?
<lordievader> hazamonzo: Press e in the menu then add it after the splash option. (Hold shift to get to the grub menu)
<juki> yeah, i probably did at some point to try and fix the no gui issue
<juki> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> juki, install the gpu driver if you know which one it is, trying a different kernel is too drastic
<juki> if i get to the desktop using su doesn't that mean the driver works?
<juki> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> su?
<juki> from a tty... if I sudo startx i can get to the desktop
<BluesKaj> don't use sudo startx , just startx
<juki> i also created a new user and tried to startx from that standard user but I still get a black screen
<juki> startx gives me a black screen.. same as when i regular boot
<BluesKaj> but I recommend rebooting after installing a driver
<juki> added nomodeset at grub... same issue
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Okay. I got back into the OS, the resoilution is pretty chunky now but th sluggish performance has disappeared
<lordievader> hazamonzo: Is a driver loaded?
<BluesKaj> nomodeset as already described prevents the gpu driver from loading
<hazamonzo> Shall i still go ahead with this NVidia driver install from the repo?
<juki> doesn't making it to the desktop as SU mean the driver is fine BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, try the driver manager in system settings
<BluesKaj> you don't use su , juki this isn't debian
<juki> it's from troubleshooting BluesKaj
<lordievader> hazamonzo: Could you answer my question?
<juki> for*
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Still no drivers needed in the driver scan :)
<juki> can't get to the desktop as a regular user, that's my issue
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Sorry im not sure how to check :(
<lordievader> hazamonzo: lspci -k |grep -A 3 VGA
<juki> but for testing i can sudo startx and get to the desktop, so this I assume is not a video driver issue
<BluesKaj> ok juki , nevermind , do what you want ...good luck ]
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/WCNUjp80
<lordievader> hazamonzo_: Nope, no drivers. I'd install the nVidia one if I were you.
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: Okay i'll give it a try
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: Getting somewhere though. The resolution might be chunk as hell now but at least its fast :)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo_, probly the nvidia-340
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: Okay. Just doing a apt-get update
<hazamonzo_> give me a mo
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo_, the nvidia website will tell you which driver to use, just don't use their version
<juki> it was something in the /home partition BluesKaj.  I just reinstalled and formatedd the /home this time and now the desktop loads
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: Ahh okay. Let me have a look then :)
<lordievader> hazamonzo_, BluesKaj: Ain't 352 available? That is what the nVidia site gives me.
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: 352 is in the repo yeah
<hazamonzo_> just checking the website as BluesKaj recommended
<BluesKaj> i'm surprised that the driver magaer doesn't recommend one
<BluesKaj> manager
<hazamonzo_> So would i be best to go for the 352 driver?
<BluesKaj> if nvidia recommends it, yes
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: Looks like it
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install nvidia-352, or use the package manager
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: Its installing :)
<hazamonzo_> So im a little curious (while this driver installs), why might re-adding the nomodeset and booting back into the OS would the performance improve yet the UI become super chunky?
<hazamonzo_> I was under the impression i would get the sluggish UI again by re-enabling the nomodeset
<BluesKaj> default resolution
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: I checked the Display Configuration and im told its set to the 2880x1620 (im never to remember this new resolution....)
<lordievader> hazamonzo_: It might be it switched to the other graphics card....
<lordievader> You are another lucky winner of hybrid system problems!
<hazamonzo_> lordievader: Ha! I know right? My old laptop was the same :s
<lordievader> Now that I think about it, there was some extra package for it.
<BluesKaj> hmm, odd that nvidia-prime wasn't installed in that case
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: I used to have an ATI card in my old desktop. Is there much argument between the better supported graphics cards in linux these days?
<hazamonzo_> Im.... really not a graphics person
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo_, ati was well supported in linux until amd bought them , down hill ever since
<hazamonzo_> So Nvidia all the way to be safe :)
 * lordievader runs an ATI/AMD
<BluesKaj> I use a plasma tv as a monitor so graphics are important, altho a fancy expensive gpu isn't necessary
<hazamonzo_> If i can get the second moniter at my office working i'll be happy :)
<hazamonzo_> okay so the drivers are installed. You need some output before i restart?
<hazamonzo_> Some sanity checking stuff. Not sure if you're interested
 * hazamonzo_ has no idea what it means
<hazamonzo_> Well just in case before i restart... http://pastebin.com/PNzzP7yd
<BluesKaj> this is my first with my new ssd. pretty snappy so far altho this being a dev OS there is some odd slow behaviour
<BluesKaj> day
<didier> back on 15.10
<didier> Though problems with system fonts. they look broken any sugestions
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: lordievader: Rebooted, saw the nicer Kubuntu logo, then a quick terminal login screen and now darkness... :s
<lordievader> hazamonzo: Autologin?
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Nope
<lordievader> Hmm, is nvidia-prime installed?
<hazamonzo> lordievader: I only installed nvidia-352. The final output was http://pastebin.com/PNzzP7yd
<lordievader> Yeah, I know.
<hazamonzo> It does mention prime
<lordievader> Ah, it does. Hmm...
<lordievader> BluesKaj? You know more about hybrid systems ;)
<hazamonzo> Well... CTRL+ALT+F1 and i can still get to a login at least :)
<hazamonzo> terminal login that is
<didier> Does it have to do with graphic options?
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Worth trying to boot with the nomodeset in grub again or?
<lordievader> hazamonzo: It might get you a desktop, but it won't get you a workable driver.
<hazamonzo> lordievader: ahh i see
<hazamonzo> Dang
<hazamonzo> It was all looking do promising too! :D
<hazamonzo> *so
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, could ypu pastebin lspci please
<BluesKaj> is that possible?
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I'll do what i can. Might be a little harder as im restricted to a basic terminal at the moment. Adding nomodeset to try and get into the desktop again failed
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: But give me a mo and even if i have to type the output manually i'll do it! :D
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Dang... thats a chunk of output. Was there anything in particular you were looking for?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, no to worry , I checked out your laptop, you have a discrete nvidia gpu , not a hybrid
<BluesKaj> not to
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: That sounds about right
<BluesKaj> it makes things simpler to fix
<hazamonzo> There are two listed here
<hazamonzo> An Intel one and Nvidia one
<hazamonzo> Hurray!
<BluesKaj> then you have a hybrid, makes it more difficult, damn lenovo they have so many different versions of the same model
<hazamonzo> Ack. It does get a tad confusing
<hazamonzo> VGA COmpatible Controller: Nvidia Corp GK106GLM [Quadro k2100M] (rev 1)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, the intel is for low level computing , but when the graphics get busy the nvidia takes over.
<hazamonzo> VGA COmpatible Controller: Intel Corp 4th Gen  integrated graphics (rev 6)
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Yeah I understand, same as my old asus laptop
<BluesKaj> ok do you have switcheroo installed?
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Probably not. Im not sure what that is
<hazamonzo> This is a vanilla install of kubuntu aside from the nvidea drivers we installed a moment ago
<lordievader> BluesKaj, hazamonzo: I see 2 gpu's http://pastebin.com/WCNUjp80
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: lordievader: I think maybe i should have gone for an older laptop :)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yeah, I saw that afterwards
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, there's a chance that the nvidis-352 may not work for some reason, remove it and install the nvidia-340, it's a slight regression, but it might work
<hazamonzo> Oh my lord! I just realised (while trying to google the issue) that this thing doesn't have an HDMI port LOL
<hazamonzo> I should have paid closer attention to the specs :s
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Okay. I'll give it a shot
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, probly has a dispaly port
<BluesKaj> err display
<hazamonzo> Some "Thunderbolt" port :)
<hazamonzo> and a good 'ol VGA
<hazamonzo> ahhh thats a bummer... my wireless doesn't seem to be working in this terminal
<hazamonzo> Found a cat5 cable!! Wooooo!
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I've removed 352 and im installing 340
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: lordievader: I appreciate the help guys
<hazamonzo> Am i right in thinking if the 340 drivers fail to help us then i'd be running out of solutions pretty fast?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, well there some very knowledgable users at #ubuntu who might be able help you further
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I tried the 340 drivers with no luck im afraid So i removed them again to see if i can at least get back into the OS
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu supports all flavours
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: And you're right. This isn't really a kubuntu issue im guessing. More a Ubuntu / Nvidia issue
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: lordievader: Thanks again for the help guys :)
<BluesKaj> ok , I have to go ..sat afternoon jam today
<BluesKaj> laters
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Have fun!
<TJ-> where the heck is the compositor disabler setting in 15.10 installer? I used it a couple weeks ago now I can't find it
<KNRO> is the fix for this (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354230) landed in Kubuntu 15.10 yet?
<ubottu> KDE bug 354230 in general "Blocking calls from PlasmaNM to BlueZ for 30s" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Mamarok> KNRO: did you read the latest comment?
<Mamarok> you can just activate the updates PPA
<soee> commited but not released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1509334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509334 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Wily) "[regression] [sru] plasma-nm blocks temporarily on startup w/o bluetooth device – KDE/Plasma very slow to launch (Kubuntu 15.10)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Mamarok> soee: the easiest thing is to activate the PPA anyway,  as suggested in the bug report he refers to
<KNRO> Mamarok: yup I missed that!
<byabbablabb> hi all, quick qeustion about link handling in konversation...
<byabbablabb> urls automatically opened in chromium which I didn't want, and I rarely use chromium so I removed it completely. how to have firefox hanle these urls?
<byabbablabb> or any application for other link types for that matter
<Mamarok> byabbablabb: it all depends which browser you set as default in your KDE settings
<Mamarok> if you want it to use another browser, you can change this in the Konversation settings, in Behavior -> General
<byabbablabb> perfect! firefox is default but for some reason konversation was opening links in chromium.  thanks i sorte it with your suggestion
<vishal_> HEY
<vishal_> I NEED TO INSTALL EXIM MAIL SERVER TO SEND BULK MAILS BY ROTATING iP'S
<vishal_> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<Mamarok> vishal_: start by not shouting around maybe?
<Mamarok> all capitals is like shouting
<vishal_> haha
<Mamarok> vishal_: bulk mails by rotating IP's, sounds like you want to send spam, not sure I want to help youw ith that
<vishal_> not really
<vishal_> your Ip can send only a fixed amount of mail till it is whitelisted
<vishal_> i wanna send more mails
<vishal_> for now im only testing in my local environment
<vishal_> but unbale to do the same
<Mamarok> the limit for SMTP is at 1k, this not enough? Still sounds like spam, I dont' see another reason to send more than 1k mails per day
<vishal_> for now im trying in local.
<Mamarok> for setting up Exim, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/exim4.html as for rotating IP's no idea how to tweak that, though
<byabbablabb> what is it with people using the return key for punctuation?
<Mamarok> byabbablabb: custom on IRC
<Mamarok> mind you, elipse is not exactly a sane alternative :)
<byabbablabb> do you mean that it's actual etiquette to do that rather than a paragraph or so of text?
<Mamarok> well, on IRC you usually write one sentence. Of ccourse you can write longer stuff, b ut IRC is limited to 255 characters per "line" anyway, so it will split your stuff
<vishal_> let me check
<austin6598> byabbablabb> longer than 3 lines and you better pastebin
<Mamarok> actually more than 3 lines hs to be frowned upon, as it comes over like flooding on many clients
<byabbablabb> ok.  it's just that I noticed someone else saying they would kick in a different channel for doing exactly what vishal was doing.
<byabbablabb> but that's good to know. just use sense when doing so I guess
<Mamarok> oh, that would ahve been for shouting I guess
<byabbablabb> no
<byabbablabb> it was text just like this
<byabbablabb> and then he would say something else
<byabbablabb> oh wait
<byabbablabb> no
<byabbablabb> i see now
<byabbablabb> ^ this kind of thing
<Mamarok> byabbablabb: yes, that is not a good behaviour either
<Mamarok> but he didn't do this for just one workd
<byabbablabb> so a happy medium.  thanks for clearing it up
<Mamarok> one sentence per line is OK, what is not OK is one line per word
<byabbablabb> that makes sense, i just don't wanna be annoying people when asking questions or giving feedback
<Mamarok> byabbablabb: there are actually guidelines for IRC in the *buntu namespace, you can have a look here:
<Mamarok> !etiquette
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Mamarok> vishal_: if you have a specific target audience you should consinder a mailinglist or a newsletter
<BlueProtoman> Is there any software on vanilla Ubuntu (i.e. through GNOME) that I can't use on Kubuntu?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> add peers
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> 0 peers
<CapsAdmin> on a laptop i barely use with almost just a clean install of kubuntu firefox keeps redirecting me to malicious sites
#kubuntu 2015-11-01
<CapsAdmin> the only addon i have is the ubuntu extension and codec something, disabling them both doesn't fix the problem'
<Mamarok> CapsAdmin: and how is that a Kubuntu problem? you choose what sites you open, not the operating system
<Mamarok> and a browser does not redirect by itself
<Dragnslcr> Wow, I just noticed that the new version of Plasma in 15.10 finally fixed the ordering in the taskbar.
<Abe> how do you get stuff like that? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHOJiTkcg0 I doesn't seem to work in 14.04 and the links in the video are also dead
<Abe> kubuntu
<Abe> anybody using animated wallpapers in kubuntu. they look impressing
<Abe> HmpfCBR: are you that supporter in ubuntuusers.de ????
<Abe> anybody there knock knock
<Abe> guess not
<denza242> Abe: hmm
<denza242> Abe: here you go https://launchpad.net/~blueleaflinux/+archive/ppa
<denza242> idk if it works on Plasma 5
<adn34> Hello everyone :)
<Finetundar> morning adn34
<adn34> I have a problem with fcitx-m17n
<adn34> same to you :)
<adn34> I use ibus-m17n on Ubuntu
<adn34> I want to use m17n with fcitx
<adn34> I have installed fcitx-m17n package through apt-get
<adn34> Also setup fcitx as default through Input configuration
<adn34> but when I run fcitx on terminal, it throws errors at me
<Finetundar> adn34: sadly I don't have much I can say to help. You may want to try in #ubutnu.
<adn34> oh!
<Finetundar> It's been quite here for  several hours
<adn34> thanks anyway :)
<Finetundar> NP
<Finetundar> :)
<DDR> Hi all. How do I make ctrl-d not send the end-of-file to konsole? I'd like to sub in something a little harder to accidentally press.
<DDR> A program I'm developing has ctrl-d mapped to 'open Debug console', and... yeah.
<murthy> could anyone confirm if this bug is really fixed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346602
<ubottu> KDE bug 346602 in Application Launcher (Kickoff) "Application Launger (Kickoff) not filtering search results from system settings" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<murthy> The bug is still present in kde 5.4.2
<Kenniw> hi
<Kenniw> im just about to install the 15.10 kubuntu and i have some troubles with the disk setup
<Kenniw> i was dual booting w/ ubuntu and win before and i now want to erase that old ubuntu and replace it w/ the new but to keep the win
<soee> you have separate partitions for windows and ubutnu right ?
<Kenniw> is there any option how to completely erase the old version while keeping the win partition and if not which one of 'Ubuntu' and sda3 (unknown) is the older and which one is the new versio
<Kenniw> n?
<Kenniw> yes
<soee> well do nothing with windows partition than, erase the one with ubuntu but i suggest to have 2 partition for kubuntu - one for / and one for  /home
<Kenniw> sure but how to do?
<soee> kubuntu installed shoudl detect windows properly and grub will have an option to boot to windows or kubuntu
<Kenniw> i can only choose between use entire disk and resize while keeping all of the old partitions
<soee> there is not option to manually do the stuff ?
<Kenniw> oh yeah
<Kenniw> sry
<Kenniw> i didnt notic
<Kenniw> e
<soee> https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Disk_Setup
<Kenniw> yeah i looked that up
<Kenniw> actually i should be able to format every partition except for the one which is ntfs based
<Kenniw> shouldnt i?
<soee> i dont know what partitions you have, ntfs is for windows o don't touch it
<Kenniw> is the type of the new kubuntu ext4?
<soee> i think this is recommended
<jubo2> I began bluetooth transfer from phone
<jubo2> kubuntu asked to "install app" without saying what it is and what for and who/what initiated this
<jubo2> then after install it showed the name in a dialogue but that got lost now
<jubo2> Qtapt aptqt something like that
<jubo2> what was this
<jubo2> was this initiated by my phone's attempt to upload via bluetooth
<jubo2> What is this..
<jubo2> did I just get rooted because didn't mind installing unnamed software
<jubo2> I think I saw it was using apt-get to install it
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<aotea> Heyo
<olkesandr> Hi, guys!
<mchoaib> hello... I have a small problem with my K 15.10. Wired is fine but when I try Wifi.... is conected but not internet.... I also have W10 and trying using wifi under W10 and works ok... so hardware is fine. I try some change in my config on network configuration and nothing. Any tip?
<rodolfojcj> run this commands in a terminal:
<rodolfojcj> ifconfig (to see what's the current IP address settings)
<rodolfojcj> ping slashdot.org (to see if there's communication with a given host on Internet)
<rodolfojcj> lspci (to see a list of main hardware components and review if there's something related to the wireless card)
<mchoaib> thanks for the help, Rodolfo. I will try it and see if i can solve it. Thanks again
<murthy> can anyone check if they see bookmarks showing up in kickoff even when disabling it in search settings?
<jasdf> hi, I have a privacy concern
<jasdf> if google supports kde, isn't the privacy with kubuntu at risk
<jasdf> ?
<mparillo> If you run (say) google-chrome under Kubuntu, Google will have access to much the same information as it would under (say) Xubuntu.
<mparillo> If you execute a google search from firefox, have the same cookie management, script/ad blocking, etc. Google will have much the same information on Kubuntu as (say) Xubuntu
<rodolfojcj> mchoaib: and to try to get automatically an IP address, run this command: sudo dhclient -v (the "-v" is optional, for verbose output)
<mchoaib> Hi again. Still with problems. I put irc on my cellphone so i can try what any can help me as soon as i can. Again, i have a laptop with kubuntu 15.10. I can connect with the wifi but can't use internet
<mchoaib> I tried what another user from here told me, but nothing good yet
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Might be a silly question but in the dolphin file explorer.. how can i set all folders / sub folders to a default view type? Like Details View Mode?
<Seb_web> Hi
<Seb_web> can someone help me please
<hazamonzo> Seb_web: I guess you have to ask a question first :)
<Seb_web> i try to change my user name on my computer, but after i type my password it says acsses denied
<hazamonzo> Seb_web: How are you trying to do it? Im not sure as i've never tried but it sounds like something you would have to do as root
<Seb_web> From the system settings
<hazamonzo> Well the access denied message makes me think you got your password wrong :(
<hazamonzo> What option in the system settings?
<mparillo> hazamonzo: Have you tried View > Adjust View Properties?
<Seb_web> password and user account
<mparillo> Apply View Properties to all folders?
<hazamonzo> mparillo: Perfect. Found it. Thank you
<Seb_web> but i know the password is definetey right
<hazamonzo> Seb_web: hmm, i can't see the option. What version of KDE?
<hazamonzo> *Kubuntu
<Seb_web> kubuntu 14.04
<hazamonzo> let me check my other laptop
<Seb_web> ok
<hazamonzo> hmm, can't see the option there either :)
<Seb_web> on system settings account etails
<Seb_web> *deatils
<hazamonzo> Seb_web: i see it. and you tried to change your account naame?
<Seb_web> Yes under user information Name:
<hazamonzo> Seb_web: yeah. I get the same error message
<hazamonzo> you may have to do it from the commandline using sudo
<Seb_web> Oh
<Seb_web> how do i do that?
<hazamonzo> Honestly i would have a google as im not too sure
<hazamonzo> something like "change account name via commandline"
<Seb_web> yeah ok
<Seb_web> i might just have to create a new user :(
<hazamonzo> or you can ask in #ubuntu as it doesn't sound like an issue related to KDE specifically
<Seb_web> i have a feeling you can only chage it once
<Seb_web> *change
<Seb_web> ok thank yu very much for your help!
<yanis> Hi everybody!
<yanis> I want to share my happiness after installing tlp battery saving tool! It increases batterylife by 50% on my kubunty 15.10
<Eluus> Has anyone tried Pulseaudio equalizer on kubuntu?
<ameurux> hi
<ameurux> anyone here?
<ameurux> hello
<ameurux> Im running kubuntu 15.10 I tried mplayerthumb but I couldnt make video preview available, any help pls?
<soee> ameurux: it won't work atm.
<ameurux> aah ok, thank you
<soee> something isn't ported yet to new frameworka that makes this problem
<ameurux> soee  many thanks to you,
<ameurux> we just wait
<nullzen> how can one go about installing the whole gnome 3 desktop setup on a kubuntu installation?
<hazamonzo> Hello folks. I finally got Kubuntu installed onto my new laptop after a couple of issues with the Nvidia 352 drivers and after everything was working well... i reboot, get past the kubuntu splash and im back to a black screen :(
<hazamonzo> Super sad days
<hazamonzo> Any ideas what i can do to debug this issue? Im trying to find the root cause to this graphics driver problem
<hazamonzo> im not sure if you're online lordievader but you might remember my problems with this :)
<theteju> Hey guys,,
<theteju> Only thing holding me switching to Kubuntu 14.03 64 bit is my printer.
<theteju> I have successfully installed the printer. but it does not print a test page.
<theteju> status says,, data sent successfully but printer is not printing.
<theteju> Printer : Canon Imageclass D480. always works on 32 bit. but for some reason never has success for 64 bit. except in 8.10 ubuntu long time back
<theteju> :P
#kubuntu 2016-10-31
<DonCullen> Heh.
<Razva> any idea what version of Plasma is stable on kubuntu 6.10?
<Fritigern> Razva: 5.7.5 works quite
<Fritigern> *quite well
<Razva> any idea if 5.8 is planned?
<hateball> Razva: through backports if so
<pierre__> test
<hammed> anyone here has root
<dax> hammed: you already asked this in #ubuntu and got a response and didn't follow up. what is your actual question?
<hammed> nop
<dax> no what?
<hammed> i need root ubuntu
<dax> for what?
<ikonia> hammed: you've asked in ubuntu ubuntu-devel and kubuntu - ask a real question or stop
<hammed> ok
<sonne> Greetings!
<nicholas_> evening... Any ideas why 16.1 is booting periodically into command???  startx is not working (black screen but appears to be working in the background) - what is the command for either loading or switching to GUI???
<sonne> My PC has a very very very terribly unsupported GPU, so the installer hangs very reliably. It seems there is no such thing as alternate ISO downloads anymore, and I can't find a boot option to turn off X11. Any suggestions?
<hateball> !minimal | sonne
<ubottu> sonne: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sonne> ah, cheers :)
<nicholas_> any ideas how to start kubuntu 16.1 from the command boot screen?  startx does not work?
<pi__> hello
<nicholas_> .
<nicholas_> my default display is sddm - does the command for startx change... done heas of looking on the internet but not luck...
<hateball> nicholas_: Do not use startx with *ubuntu
<nicholas_> ok thanks... sddm?
<hateball> nicholas_: sudo service sddm start
<nicholas_> ok cheers...  it has to be sudo??  any ideas why it might be periodically booting to command... the grub entries look normal
<nicholas_> i'll look into the issue more via the logs.  thanks for the info anyway.
<Learner> Greetings to all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest38527> Hello everyone! Please need some help... I have flash disk in router and if I connect to it using dolphin throw shared folder samba - workgroup - router - disk I can see what is in but cannot open anything recieveing error that file cannon be found... How to solve it? Btw sorry for my poor english ^^
<Guest39194> hi
<Guest39194> someone connected_
<TBotNik> All: Having huge performance problems. Don't understand anything about RAM vs SWAP or performance tuning, but looking in system monitor have 23 PostGres session and should only be 7.  How do I fix that? Trouble started with last Google/Mozilla consequitive upgrads.  Can't see anything under "ps -A" but appears to be some hidden java/javascripts.  Keep getting javascript timeout errors.
<daum_> hey guys -  i have a t460 which has an integrated intel skylake graphics card, when i have dual monitors (one displayport+hdmi) hooked up, i get tons of flickering.  I read some people suggested upgrade my kernel to 4.7, but wanted to see what you guys suggest
<me5> hey anybody around on this spooky holiday
<me5> well got a new notebook as my other one's mobo some how got fried , came with win10 and i'm goin nutz , curious if anybody can help me determine if kubuntu can be used with this hardware?
<DonCullen> Have you tried installing to see what happens?
<me5> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/inspiron-15-3558-laptop/fncwc105sb?ref=195_title
<me5> not yet
<me5> only had it 12 days
<me5> slowly was getting used to it tresting different hardware make sure i didn't need an exchange
<me5> but last night with its update was so fked , i can't stand it
<ahoneybun> just try a live dvd/flash drive on it
<ahoneybun> see what works
<DonCullen> @me5 see http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/inspiron-15-3551-laptop-ubuntu
<DonCullen> Dell actually sells a similar laptop with Ubuntu on it
<DonCullen> Should be fine.
<me5> well kinda like kubuntu ,  :)
<me5> will drivers work with it
<ahoneybun> you can load it with Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> try a live image to see what works
<DonCullen> It should.  Ubuntu runs Gnome, Kubuntu runs KDE, but they're both based off the same stuff.
<me5> ok does latest kubuntu support this odd secure UEFI boot
<me5> saw it in bios
<DonCullen> @me5 -- like ahoneybun said, just run a live CD and see what works, if it works, you're good to start installing.
<me5> ok thx , hopefully this may be my salvation lol
<ahoneybun> you can install any driver in the live dvd/flash drive
<ahoneybun> since 14.04 or so EFI has been supported
<ahoneybun> those old macs are useless though
<me5> ohh sry to seem like a noob but anybody got a link to make a bootable kubuntu usb drive from within kubuntu using the iso
<me5> i used to do it with a win 7 program till that mobo died
<ahoneybun> as that needs a special efi setup to even start the live
<ahoneybun> I've been using dd
<ahoneybun> but that needs the command line
<me5> any newb program out there lol
<ahoneybun> unetbootin works for me
<ahoneybun> but some people complain about it
<ahoneybun> I've never had an issue with it
<me5> thx , i'll look for it
<me5> god i can't believe how messed up win 10 is
<me5> but i like the hardware on the cheap notebook so far
<me5> plus being pretty barebones hopefully configuring stuff won't be a big issue
<jonfen> Sometimes I have to restart my laptop to get wifi to work.  Is there a CLI command I can use to reset the connection without a full reboot?
<viewer|77144> how to install admin on VBOX-kubuntu, to run terminal as admin???
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<viewer|77144> the kubuntu-guest requires root to run terminal?
<viewer|77144> once needed (older version) synaptic to add vbox user to admin ...
<viewer|77144> or how to run terminal as sudo??
<viewer|77144> guest.iso install ...
<viewer|77144> guest-additions.iso
<viewer|77144> where is synaptic?
<viewer|40459> run terminal as sudo?
<viewer|40459> how to
<DonCullen> open terminal, type sudo and the command you want to run as root (aka admin), and it'll do it.
<me5> hello spooky channel
<Aziroshin> One thing that's been bogging my mind for a while: On my main user, kate seems to have some antiquited file choosing dialog that feels like something from gnome2. Another system user doesn't have that when kate is run through it, however. Any ideas what might cause such deprecation?
<sponge> Hello
<sponge> Should krita appear in Discover on kubuntu 16.04?
<clivejo> sponge: it might not
<sponge> For some reason I can't see it in Discover, but in synaptic I can see krita.
<clivejo> the appstream info was probably missing or something
<clivejo> actually its not in zesty either!
<clivejo> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.11-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 8263 kB, installed size 32423 kB
<clivejo> okay that would be why!
<sponge> clivejo, Why? can you explain it to me?
<clivejo> its an old version
<sponge> But how come it's in synaptic and not in discover?
<clivejo> synaptic uses debian packages, discover uses appstream
#kubuntu 2016-11-01
<clivejo> do you use krita?
<sponge> oh, I think I'm beginning to understand
<clivejo> I have krita3.0 in one of my PPA's
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/krita
<sponge> I'm not using krita. I wanted to try it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> snap install krita
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 3.0.1.1 is in there
<sponge> After reading https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream I'm still a bit lost. Is there a difference between the installs from discover vs synaptics?
<clivejo> discover is cross platform
<clivejo> if the meta data is missing in the debian package, it doesnt see it properly
<clivejo> synaptic is a package manager which works directly with apt and deb files
<sponge> what happens if I use the ubuntu app store?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: any idea why my DVD drive is not starting up?
<sponge> which iirc is gnome's app store
<clivejo> sponge: no idea
<clivejo> I havent used vanilla ubuntu in years
 * clivejo doesnt like Unity
<clivejo> sponge: I personally use the terminal to install stuff, or Muon package manager
<sponge> clivejo, True, although the HUD can search nicely (commands/files) which other flavors can't.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> As can krunner
<sponge> muon also has krita 2.9.7
<clivejo> muon is a deb package manager
<clivejo> like synaptic
<clivejo> but nicer IMO
<sponge> You're right. Muon is nice
<sponge> I just tried it now
<sponge> It's a shame it's not auto installed
<sponge> Is there a package manager for snaps?
<sponge> and do appimages get updates automatically?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No not appimages
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Snap can be
<clivejo> Muon was unmaintained and was dropped from KDE releases
<clivejo> but a developer gave it some love and got it working again just in time to get it into Xenial
<clivejo> sponge: the plan is to snap and appimage most KDE software
<clivejo> and should become available on https://store.kde.org/
<clivejo> within hours of release
<sponge> Will the user be able to see if the app he installs is snap or appimage?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> snaps are installed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But I don't think app images are
<clivejo> ewwwwww https://store.kde.org/p/1009178/
<clivejo> why?!?
<sponge> Hmmm the appimages files are cool!
<sponge> hehehehe
<Aziroshin> Politics aside, that splash screen doesn't look bad at all if you're into the minimalistic side of things. :)
<Aziroshin> Also, the concept of projects that attempt to make one platform look like another is an ancient partner of desktop computing History. What the appeal is? I can imagine that for some, it's a "proof of concept" kind of deal.
<sponge> thanks for the help. bye bye
<me5> happy holloween if anybody is around
<me5> no tricker treaters this year here :(
<DonCullen> Happy halloween to you too!
<DonCullen> @me5
<cl0x[MX]> hello
<cl0x[MX]> someone living arround?
<BluesKaj> 'Morming folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning even
<narolli> I have been using MS from very long time.. But fedup with lots of issues now a days
<hateball> narolli: Do you have a Kubuntu question?
<narolli> As I was browsing through different platform of ubuntu like kubuntu and edubuntu etc
<narolli> I need help on this
<narolli> how do i choose the right one for me
<hateball> narolli: The different releases only come with different defaults. You can for instance go with Ubuntu with Unity, and then later switch to KDE Plasma which Kubuntu uses default
<hateball> And you can choose which user interface to use at login time
<hateball> The underlying system is the same regardless
<narolli> Ok
<hateball> narolli: And easiest to test is to download them and put on a thumbdrive and boot your machine and have a look around
<narolli> so as of now I will run Ubuntu
<narolli> Thanks!!!
<log`> hey guys, I'm having some issues with a multi-monitor setup that I was hoping someone could clue me in about. On Kubuntu 16.04, my laptop system set in a docking station with a display connected via DisplayPort and one connected via VGA.
<log`> In display configuration under system settings only the laptops built in display and the one connected through DisplayPort is detected
<hateball> log`: is this a default 16.04 ?
<log`> the VGA monitor is not visible/detected in the display configuration utility
<log`> hateball: yup, totally vanilla
<log`> xrandr reports the existence of a VGGA display but it is disconnected for some reason
<hateball> log`: then I suggest you start by adding/upgrading to backports ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<hateball> log`: multimonitor is iffy in 16.04... even with backports
<log`> alright coo, thanks
<hateball> all the fancy fixes for kf and qt wont be in until 17.04 I think
<log`> is it better in 16.10?
<hateball> yes, but not perfect
<log`> alright
<log`> here's my xrandr -q output in case you're interested: http://pastebin.com/hCfHS2UQ
<hateball> bunch of bugs both in the kde bits, as well qt itself
<log`> the command you pasted won't do a dist-upgrade to 16.10 right, just backports?
<hateball> log`: dist-upgrade is not the same as do-release-upgrade
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<log`> very informative.
<log`> had to remove a third party repo with no Release that was blocking the upgrade
<log`> will I need to reboot for changes to take effect?
<hateball> log`: yes
<log`> thank you very much, 20% done, hope it works :)
<log`> hateball: it doesn't seem to have alleviated the issue, are there any specific steps you would recommend?
<hateball> log`: have you made sure they are not placed on top of each other, the displays?
<hateball> in the screen gui thingy
<log`> hmm
<hateball> because that's how it likes to behave for me sometimes, breaking a setup that has been working for days or weeks
<log`> yeah the missing display is not even in the dropdown selector thingy
<hateball> hmm
<hateball> log`: and this has worked as expected in the past?
<log`> the nvidia configuration thing that comes with the binary blob drivers only sees one display
<log`> I'm trying to remember
<log`> no, I'm not sure this has worked in the past
<log`> i mean the laptop has worked in the dock on windows but i don't think i've tried it in linux
<hateball> log`: oh you have nvidia blob? then you should use nvidia-settings
<log`> hmm or maybe it has, i ercently moved from one city to another and i'm a bit confused as to when i installed this specific distro
<hateball> and in that case, you may want to use the nvidia ppa as well, and get a more recent driver: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<hateball> and nvidia-prime, I guess, if you are using hybrid gpu
<log`> thank you
<log`> yeah it has optimus
<log`> alongside a intel card
<hateball> but that is a whole different headache I am not very not much in the know of
<log`> cool cool cool
<log`> hateball: just an aside, is apt-get completely out of fashion since you're just using apt?
<hateball> log`: apt is more fancy like, has progress bars and all
<log`> alright :)
<hateball> also one doesnt have to remember apt-get vs apt-cache for various operations
<log`> i should get up to speed on that, then
<hateball> well, I have to leave, but good luck log`
<log`> thanks, enjoy! :)
<log`> hah, this is quite the adventure I'm on. The update to nvidia-370 caused my system to fail to boot with just a flashing screen and no way to drop into a terminal with Ctrl+F*
<log`> so I booted into the previous kernel and removed nvidia-370, which I assume caused everything to fall back to more generic drivers
<log`> because now, the VGA monitor that was not working before is working
<log`> but the DisplayPort monitor that _was_ working has stopped
<log`> let's try 367
<Sircle> For multiseax in kubuntu 16xx lts, should this file be edited? /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc ? BluesKaj ?
<Blackadderrr> Hello, is there any way to disable the delay of the panel menu? You know, when selecting other submenus there is a delay.
<Blackadderrr> Like when going from Favorites to Applications to Computer
<BluesKaj> delay...how long ?
<Blackadderrr> less than a second
<BluesKaj> I mean what is it now?
<Blackadderrr> 200 ms or something
<Blackadderrr> It's not lag, it's designed, or at least it feels that way
<BluesKaj> delay here less than 20ms I'm sure
<Blackadderrr> But I want my mouse movements to instantly affect the menu
<Blackadderrr> Everything is instant except for that
<Blackadderrr> It's making me crazy
<BluesKaj> which plasma version , Blackadderrr?
<BluesKaj> plasmashell -v in the cli
<BluesKaj> and kubuntu version
<Blackadderrr> plasmashell 5.5.5, kubuntu xenial 16.04
<BluesKaj> and your packages are all up to date ?
<Blackadderrr> I think not, running from a usb. Just to test kubuntu. I'm new to linux since today, and I'm trying out different distro's
<Blackadderrr> So apparently it should be instant?
<BluesKaj> oh, well that delay is probly a result of usb transfer speed .
<BluesKaj> anyway you'll notice an increase in speed if you install to a sata drive
<DonCullen> Doubtful
<BluesKaj> time to go ... stuff to do
<DonCullen> I'm seeing it also.  It's standard, and from what I know, can't be adjusted.
<DonCullen> Used to be an animation speed option in Desktop Effects, but that's gone now.
<Blackadderrr> Damn
<BluesKaj> not here , I'm testing 17.04 with plasma 5.7.5
<BluesKaj> anyway...later
<Blackadderrr> thank you
<Blackadderrr> Gonna install it on a different drive
<Blackadderrr> Cause everything is perfect except for that
<pedahzur> Sometime recently (not 100% when) KMail stopped properly rendering HTML mail. Mostly, graphics don't show up (but not all mails). I have KMail configured to load external resources in HTML mails. Thsi is KMail 5.1.3, KDE Frameworks 5.23.0
<pedahzur> Anybody seen something similar?
<pedahzur> Ah, appears there is a thread about it.
<pedahzur> Looks like it's been around since August. https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kdepim-users/2016-August/000253.html
<Donald_ET3> I tried to install chromium-browser, but somehow the download was corrupted so apt can't install it. How can I force apt to try downloading it again?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @pedahzur, You need to install the package manually
<pedahzur> IrcsomeBot: Thanks, but that should have been directed at Donald_ET3 :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> The kmail issue?
<Donald_ET3> Ah, the command is "apt clean". I wonder why that command is not in the man page.
<Sircle> what other file do I need to modify for multiseatx besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for kubuntu 16.xx LTS?
<pedahzur> IrcsomeBot: I asked about Kmail, Donald_ET3 asked about installing a package. You told me to install packages manually. :)
<genii> Sircle: Perhaps consult https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiseatTeam/Instructions
<Sircle> genii:  have you ever done it correctly?
<genii> Sircle: I tinkered with multiseat when *buntu was at version 12.04 but not since. I did manage at that time to get it going for 4 seats
<Sircle> genii:  did you use this link same?
<Sircle> genii: why not just use sudo loginctl attach seat1 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card1
<genii> Because I didn't know about loginctl
<genii> ...and no, the multiseat instructions I pointed you at did not exist at that time. I followed different ones which were not specific to *buntu
<Sircle> genii:  what files are needed for multiseat? xorg.conf and whats the other? theres a confusion in kdmrc or lightdm etc. which one to go for? what else? What if I am unable to see screen after reboot. Recovery mode does not lets me edit/remove xorg as it says filesystem is readonly. I am lost.
<genii> Sircle: to write in recovery, first: mount -o remount,rw  -a
<Sircle> k
<Sircle> genii:  in recovery mode or write before that?
<genii> In recovery mode
<Sircle> k
<genii> Sircle: It's been so long since I was investigating how to do multiseat setup that I'm probaly not much help for you with that part.
<Sircle> genii:  np.
<genii> ..but if you get stuck on reboot where it drops you to recovery mode, that's how you can undo what you did before.
<genii> ( remount with read-write, make the changes, save and reboot again)
<Sircle> genii:  thanks!
<Sircle> genii:  does kubuntu uses kdm, gdm or something else?
<genii> sddm by default
<Sircle> genii: where do I put greeter etc?
<genii> I'm not sure what your question is
<Sircle> theres a greeter for multi seat. in some file
<Sircle> perhaps I should read few docs first
<genii> That's probably a good idea :)
<Sircle> k
<genii> Sircle: You can always switch the greeter from sddm to lightdm, if there's better documentation for lightdm
<genii> Do not recommend kdm, it is not supported any more
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Hello everybody. In about an hour the Kubuntu Vision meeting will start. In this meeting we plan to discuss the vision of Kubuntu: Who we are, what are we doing, why are we doing this? and many more things. Agenda here: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Vision We invite you all to attend. The meeting will take place in http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/ Room 1, use your own username (what ever you want), password: welc
<clivejo> password: welcome ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You may use this link for quick access to the meeting: https://connect.rna1.blindsidenetworks.com/invite/to?c=BinfpTVNz8NUsGlG5z4jI4VkBdir5kC5jYa_irG38S0&m=Kubuntu+Room+-+1&t=1478031678698&u=kubuntu
<tertu> so
<tertu> i have a package conflict problem: namely it won't let me upgrade the kernel because the header version it wants to install is wrong\
<soee> did you installed manually new version ?
<tertu> soee: no
<tertu> not that i remember a yway
<Donald_ET3> Firefox and Thunderbird keep crashing for no apparent reason. None of my other programs are having stability issues.
<Donald_ET3> I wonder what could cause only Mozilla programs to crash.
<Donald_ET3> Normally it's just Firefox that crashes. Thunderbird crashing is new.
<Donald_ET3> Okay, maybe I need to reinstall Kubuntu again; Dolphin crashed. I don't know how anyone runs GNU/Linux without reinstalling every few months. The stability seems to decay after a few months. :/
#kubuntu 2016-11-02
<IrcsomeBot> punit_arya was added by: punit_arya
<IrcsomeBot> J2v1s was removed by: J2v1s
<Sircle> gen where is the greeter file?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pineapplelover_> the other day I switched off my system with some applications still on. now each time I boot cd kreator is opened. I checked autostart applications but it isn't there any idea how to fix this?
<hateball> pineapplelover_: alt+f2 -> search for "session"
<hateball> pineapplelover_: it's likely been saved
<hateball> pineapplelover_: so setting to start with a blank session should sort it
 * hateball mutters something about how saving sessions is a terrible default setting ;p
<pineapplelover_> hateball: yep it was set to restore previous session
<pineapplelover_> I just changed it to start with an empty session
<pineapplelover_> thanks
<jubo2> Salut et je vous tous remercier qui a participe a ce marvelleux système d'utilisation qu'on s'appelle Kubuntu.. vous savez qui vous êtez.. vrai?
<jubo2> I got a need
<jubo2> Do you want short version or some Finnish copyright law explained first
<jubo2> I got 6 CD's of Pimsleur
<jubo2> and I am fully within the Finnish law to rip it to .ogg and return to library in case it is needed there
<jubo2> I'm on Kubuntu (surpris)
<jubo2> what y'all recommend to 'sudo apt install ..." ? to get that legal 16-bit 44,1kHz 2-channel CD read into intelligently named .ogg files?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, wha are you on about now...again, this isn't the place for your personal blog
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I gotta rip bunch of .wav s from audio CDs to .ogg, please help. Finnish copyright allows this
<jubo2> Then I can return the set to library much sooner and not keep loaning it again and again
<hateball> jubo2: K3b can rip media
<BluesKaj> jubo2, why rip them to ogg , not necessary these days, jusa buy a larger microsd card if you're transferring them to your phone
<jubo2> question nulled. ##francophonie said 'sudo apt install fmpeg'
<hateball> ffmpeg is great and all, but it doesnt have a cddb plugin and such
<BluesKaj> or soundkonverter if you insist
<jubo2> BluesKaj: My phone supports among many many others native live encoding to .ogg from stereo mic
<BluesKaj> like I said soundkonverter
<jubo2> okk.. is called 'ffmpeg'
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> what no info?
<jubo2> slow bot.
<jubo2> Bad news humans. Machines are several million times quicker at breaking machines than humans .. they also better in squeezing lemons
<BluesKaj> https://www.ffmpeg.org/about.html
<Sevish> jubo, if you like a GUI, get audacity and use the batch processing function in there
<jubo2> Sevish: Will Audacity work with JACK?
<jubo2> I want just simple clean solution to intelligent filenames and minimum hassle for me
<jubo2> With ffmpeg I'd prlly need to bash script it
<jubo2> I am a total newb in bash scripting
<jubo2> I've read them in Linux Journal and other cultured places but never ever shkriboj
<Sevish> jubo2: not sure if it works with JACK, but you can just use it to encode your pimsleur CDs into ogg
<Sevish> you can drop those audio files into audacity, then go file > export multiple
<Sevish> or write a bash script, but personally I would just use audacity
<BluesKaj> soundkonverter is the way to for converting to different formats, it works well and does batch converting of album/folder contents
<jubo2> Sevish: I like Ardour
<jubo2> They say in ##opensourcemusicians that ALSA and JACK exist for different reasons, not one reason
<Sevish> I haven't tried Ardour
<Sevish> now that's a channel I need to join... I'm recording all of my music on Windows, but I think it will stay like that for a long time
<Sevish> Bitwig is promising, but I don't have the time to invest in a new workflow or the money to invest in a new license
<jubo2> we have demand for pump and sink architectures are the correct expression
<jubo2> Sevish: Yeah.. Well after you are settled in ##opensourcemusicians could you ask the channel kindly unbanhammer me and I'll go to my pleasant unbanned self and not touch on political in there coz it pisses off the sysop(presseur)ators and we don't want that
<jubo2> Apparently human is political. ##politics is to insult every human who ever /j ##politics
<JOHNCENA> Hey do you guys know of any problem with shutdown hanging at kubuntu splash screen?
<viewer|5031> :)
<araj> What is the right way to install kde alongside standart ubuntu installation?
<genii> araj: Install the kubuntu-desktop package
<genii> araj: Then at login screen select which desktop environment you want for that session
<araj> genii: I had installed plasma-desktop hopeing it will do the trick
<araj> genii: well it did work, but application style seems to be broken now
<araj> genii: I wonder if that can be fixed by just installing few pacakges
<araj> genii: I fear kubuntu-desktop is bit too huge
<genii> araj: You could try kde-baseapps
<araj> genii: thanks, I will try that.
<user|81845> since the 16.10 update, kontact doesn't work anymore, when i start, it shows me an error, akonadi personal information manager is not operational, what can I do?
<user|81845> Akonadi personnal information managrment service is not operational
<tomasz> Dobry wieczor
<genii> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tomasz> Good evening
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> The Kubuntu Podcast #18 is now live. Come hang out with us: http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<teledyn> hi guys, anyone know of a cpu frequency indicator for the plasma system tray?
<teledyn> i have indicator-cpufreq running but that's not an actual indicator, just a thing to set the mode
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There is a widget for it
<IrcsomeBot> Dirk was added by: Dirk
<IrcsomeBot> <Dirk> Hi there. I try to use Cryptomator (cryptomator.org) in Kubuntu, but it doesn't work properly. Sometimes my Computer freezes for a minute. But the Main Problem: I can't put something in the Tresor. Neither drag and drop, nor Copa and paste works. Do you habe a solution for that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Dirk> Sorry for the wrong written words. I just say auto correction
<adymitruk> hi.. anyone got chromium to behave well and show a scaled toolbar and address text box properly?
#kubuntu 2016-11-03
<user> Hi
<user> Hi
<adymitruk> Hi
<konrados> Hi.
<konrados> On Windows, I had a *desktop* application, which used google translate to show me a translation from English to Polish or vice versa. It was faster than: switch to a web browser, go to google translate, enter text, wait, get the answer, switch back to the app I used before. Is there anything like this for Kubuntu?
<adymitruk> konrados: czesc.. I think this may help: http://wiki.apertium.org/wiki/Tools
<konrados> adymitruk, - dzięki! I'm on it right now :)
<adymitruk> nice! good luck!
<teledyn> hi guys, anyone know of a cpu frequency indicator for the plasma system tray?
<teledyn> i have indicator-cpufreq running but that's not an actual indicator, just a thing to set the mode
<adymitruk> heya.. anyone know when or if kubuntu 16.04 will get plasma 5.8.x?
<DarinMiller> adymitruk: the kubuntu devs plan to eventually backport plasma 5.8 to 16.04.  But I suspect it will be awhile.  Several mishaps during the last release and too few people doing too much packaging.
<adymitruk> ah.. so if I was to run KDE 5.8.x on something I'd have to do it manually on something like debian?
<adymitruk> I'm new to KDE so no idea what the best practices are..
<DarinMiller> adymitruk: while its certainly possible to complie and install yourself, I would not recommend it for new users.
<DarinMiller> Several rolling or bleeding edge distro's have  plasma 5.8.3.  KDE Neon, SUSE tumbleweed, Arch, Chakra and possibly others.
<adymitruk> any issues with going to that "bleeding edge"?
<adymitruk> from what I read, it's supposed to have fixed a number of issues. But did it introduce new ones?
<DarinMiller> Bleeding edge will sometimes provide updates that break on certatin hardware.  If you know how to undo an update or configure a package that might have been overlooked, it's not a problem.
<DarinMiller> Right now I am using kde-neon dev unstable (triple booting between Kubuntu 16.10, neon-user,  and dev unstable).
<DarinMiller> I have been running Neon unstable since summer.  One update killed sddm for Nvidia Optimus users (me included).  I was forced to uninstall my Nvidia drivers for a few days while the packagers ironed out the kinks.
<adymitruk> I see.. I'm running on a chromebook pixel from 2013
<DarinMiller> Otherwise, I have found the bleeding edge more stable than Kubuntu 16.04 with plasma 5.6.  But much of the stability depends on HW and how the PC is used.
<adymitruk> so I think that would be more standard hardware?
<DarinMiller> Yes, your hw should be perfect for bleeding edge as I believe CB's have intel graphics processors.
<DarinMiller> Do you use dual monitors? If so, I strongly recommend adding the backports ppa to Kubuntu 16.04 at minimum or just upgrade to 16.10.
<DarinMiller> The neon series used to lack certain packages, but the devs keep adding new ones all the time.  So it's hard to argue against Neon.
<DarinMiller> I used SUSE for awhile but prefer the debian packaging.  SUSE has great support for KDE but I still prefer the debian packaing system.
<DarinMiller> If you think you really know linux or are feeling adventurous, you  can try Arch.    I thought I knew Linux fairly well until I installed Arch and I learned a heck of  a lot more.  Their wiki are incredible and often help solve corner cases on debian installs.
<adymitruk> one day! :)
<adymitruk> I remember having a lot of issues with Neon on this machine
<adymitruk> kubuntu made all of that go away
<adymitruk> mostly with wallet and the k-suite of software that relies on it
<adymitruk> speaking of which, when I log out and log back in, I get a kwallet password prompt
<adymitruk> annoying as i never set one up and when I cancel the 100 dialogs, nothing is working
<adymitruk> ie, settings are missing for things
<ForgeAus> well neon is relatively new
<ForgeAus> and kubuntu integrates stuff and tends to be relatively stable... for the most part...
<DarinMiller> Yes, the  kubuntu devs work really hard at ensuring the packaging works and usually error on the side of caution by sticking with known solutions.
<ForgeAus> I wonder when they'll package CDE (as in Common Desktop Environment)
<DarinMiller> adymitruk: if you are not worried about securing your PC you can disable kwallet by removing the kwallet pwd.
<ForgeAus> afaik there is no .deb or .rpm or anything for it yet...
<ForgeAus> not that it is needed, but my attempt at building it failed...
<DarinMiller> ForgeAus: you sound like me. I seem to fail quite often when trying build stuff from source.
<ForgeAus> its a tricky thing
<ForgeAus> when it works it works well but there's usually subcomponents in stuff that have minor niggles or something that stops them
<DarinMiller> is CDE still under active development?
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure
<ForgeAus> its only relatively recently been released as opensource
<ForgeAus> but I don't know where the development status of it is at
<adymitruk> I had a ton of issues with kmail and wallet stuff.. maybe it's ok now
<adymitruk> afraid to touch wallet :)
<ForgeAus> but I'm sure there are probably some forked stuff thats making use of whatever goodies are in it that hadn't already been implemented...
<ForgeAus> yeah wallet stuff can be annoying ...
<DarinMiller> Yes, I attempted to build kdevelop 5.02 from source.  I finally succeeded but many features were missing when I ran it.
<ForgeAus> I'm actually finding TDE is decent (Trinity...) but thats because I'm right now using bash on ubuntu on Windows10 hehe
<ForgeAus> its a toy, kinda... for me anyway...
<ForgeAus> seeing as it doesn't do compisiting for me, Trinity is a great interface (Kubuntu wasn't using it long after Feisty-like days but it feels mature and cushy)
<ForgeAus> most daemons don't work and the sound system is completely non-functional but most other stuff is stable...
<DarinMiller> I am not familiar with either of those enviros.
<ForgeAus> TDE is basically a fork of KDE3 (since KDE4 went off on its own tangent... )
<ForgeAus> instaed of the old KDE3 remixes that were around some group continued to develop KDE3 and made the Trinity Desktop Environment (trinity alluding to version 3 but its really KDE rebranded)
<DarinMiller> oh, strange that I never encountered it. Though I didn't start using KDE until later in the plasma 4.x cycle.
<ForgeAus> much like what happened with Gnome when they went Gnome Shell, different environments showed up like Unity, Mate and Cinnamon... )
<ForgeAus> KDE3 was wonderful... KDE4 did eventually improve and overtake it for the most part...
<ForgeAus> but since the compositing on this environment I'm using (under windows 10 as a subsystem kinda like cygwin only more elegant and well no .exe's everywhere)
<DarinMiller> I am familiar with Unity, Mate and Cin.  We still use KDE 3 at work and occcasionally I say "oh, I wish we still had that feature on Plasma 5"....
<ForgeAus> kde3 makes more sense, and trinity is a slightly improved kde3 thats still relatively current
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> I know how you feel
<ForgeAus> I missed lots about kde3 in the early kde4 days
<ForgeAus> and plasma is just beyond me at the moment... I could go back to my native kubuntu and try it though...
<ForgeAus> anyway, unity mate and cinnamon are all gnome forks
<ForgeAus> when gnome2 was going to gnome3, they made this thing that was hated by a decent sizable group of former gnome-users... called gnome shell
<ForgeAus> (its like the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu (ubuntu is generally gnome-based and kubuntu is kde-based)
<ForgeAus> so instead of gnome shell (Gnome3) a group split off and continued with the interface they were happy with and familiar with which was dubbed mate...
<DarinMiller> I am really impressed with the state Plasma 5.  Lots of polish lately and features that I learned to live without but am glad they are appearing.
<ForgeAus> so the mate shell is like a gnome2 ...
<ForgeAus> cinnamon is similar but it was made by the Linux Mint team (ubuntu based) that did a similar thing using more updated backends like gnome3 tech but gnome2 presentation...
<DarinMiller> yes, I used to love gnome2 with compiz.  Made computing fun again.
<ForgeAus> so it looks like mate but is a little different...
<ForgeAus> yes KDE3 can work with compiz too but like I said for this particular use for me, not practical...
<ForgeAus> otherwise if it were I'd be using plasma5 instead :)
<ForgeAus> anyway... as for unity, thats the default Ubuntu Environment gnome-based but its own tangent, that initially looked very MacOSX-like (at the time of Leaopard anyway)
<ForgeAus> but it was its own thing using a sidebar with applets I think they called them scopes or something...
<ForgeAus> I don't think Canonical has moved on from Unity as the default shell yet... Id on't know if they'll go to some Gnome3, I doubt they'll go to Cinnamon, they might just stick with Unity or develop something new...
<ForgeAus> again thats all mostly ubuntu not kubuntu stuff...
<ForgeAus> I definitely favor kde-based...
<ForgeAus> it at least feels far more friendly and configurable... although I would agree its much heavier (I don't know as I'd call it bloat though)...
<ForgeAus> Gnome is decently heavy anyway... (when I said much heavier I was comparing to like XFCE/LXDE/Fluxbox, etc... lightweight shells..)
<DarinMiller> plasma5 really  cleaned up the "underwater" feeling that I leanred to live with in KDE4.
<ForgeAus> hehe air, oxygen, breathe?
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure I like the whole "flat" style thing that breeze icons have, they look too plain/simplified...
<ForgeAus> I prefer the glossier flash that crystal had...
<ForgeAus> Oxygen was alright...
<ForgeAus> I liked how windows could have watermarks and stuff (the air side of it)
<ForgeAus> and I definitely loved kwin's compisiting effects, from wobbly windows to the desktop cube :)
<ForgeAus> compiz can do most of that kinda stuff if not more, I think Unity relies on compiz for all that stuff..
<DarinMiller> I hate to be critical but I really dislike the flat look.  I sure the style will eventually pass, but choose non-flat when the option is available.
<ForgeAus> and kde3 (especially Trinity) can work with compiz too
<ForgeAus> I agree, but hey its preference if people like that thats fine, I do kinda get the appeal, its not a criticism from me, its a personal preference...
<ForgeAus> I had a similar thing with my iPad initially I hated the flat-look ... but learned to accept it...
<ForgeAus> I still prefer the previous style, but I haven't had difficulties or problems with the flat-style, and it does bring an element of cleanliness to the look...
<ForgeAus> but it also seems to steal a sense of personality and style too...
<ForgeAus> its gives and it takes but what do you expect?...
<adymitruk> any idea how to make my headphones work?
<adymitruk> just getting stuff out of the speakers
<Dragnslcr> adymitruk- under System Settings -> Multimedia there are options for changing the audio output
<Dragnslcr> You can check there to see if it's switching to the headphones
<adymitruk> Dragnslcr: nothing happens when i choose headphones. sound still just coming from the laptop speakers
<adymitruk> used to work..
<Dragnslcr> Check Multimedia -> Audio and Video -> Audio Hardware Setup
<Dragnslcr> I only get an option for headphones if the hardware profile is set to Analog Stereo Output
<adymitruk> it has that
<adymitruk> but sound still comes from computer speakers, even when hitting the test buttons
<adymitruk> brb.. will reboot
<fei> bbb
<adymitruk> well, there might be a problem with the hardware.. booted to ubuntu mate and the same issue
<adymitruk> sound that's meant to go to the headphones is coming out of the speakers
<adymitruk> no different than kubuntu
<hateball> adymitruk: got a different set of headphones to try?
<hateball> could be the hardware switch is broken on either headphones or in the computer
<hateball> iirc you can still force it using alsa tho...
<adymitruk> yes tried another headset
<adymitruk> same thing
<adymitruk> so I think that may confirm that there's hardware switch issues
<adymitruk> although I'm not sure
<adymitruk> the volume changes when I plug in the headphones and then again when I take them out
<adymitruk> just by maybe 10%
<IrcsomeBot1> <Robert Welti> Hi! When can we expect Plasma 5.7 landing in 16.04.? Approximately 2 weeks ago someone said that the backporting is almost done. :-)
<ferry_> Anyone noticed Kontact (Yakkety) does not support drag/drop of attachments anymore? https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=136789&sid=6082f4f5c47686f288c64e1f307142bf
<ferry_> This has now become a daily annoyance...
<ferry_> Any chance 16.08.1 will be in the backports ppa?
<em> did anyone else notice that the default background in kubuntu 16.10 doesn't look very nice?
<hateball> A case of personal preference :)
<ForgeAus> changing them is what defaults are for isn't it? :)
<mparillo> There was some discussion about the feasibility of going straight to Plasma 5.8.x. In that case, it would need to land in ZZ first.
<hateball> plasma 5.8.3 would be rather nice to have :o
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheronuk> ferry: 16.08 PIM requires Qtwebengine, which is not even in Zesty yet and we would have to wait for, so it may be a little while
<acheronuk> mparillo plasma 5.8 WILL be nice to have
<BluesKaj> I'm have 2 computers tied up doing media file backups, so Zesty testing has to wait til romorrow
<BluesKaj> I have, rather
<BluesKaj> tomorrow even...need more coffee
 * BluesKaj turns auto spell check on
<IrcsomeBot1> <Robert Welti> So it is not discussed yet?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Robert Welti> I would prefer getting 5.7 now and take time to implement 5.8  thoroughly.
<Sevish> hey group, I'm trying to diagnose a problem with my kubuntu install on my laptop, but I don't have much experience
<Sevish> sometimes when I boot, I get the kubuntu logo, then it will disappear and I get a black screen with a underscore in the top corner
<Sevish> the system doesn't respond after that
<Sevish> usually if I reboot once or a few times, I am able to get in
<Sevish> this is 16.04, and the problem has been with me for about a week
<teledyn> any news on 5.8 backport coming to yakkety?
<maxhard> oi
<maxhard> oi
<maxhard> oi
<maxhard> oi
<maxhard> oi
<maxhard> ioi
<maxhard> ioi
<maxhard> ioi
<maxhard> ioik
<maxhard> iok
<maxhard> ioi
<maxhard> ioiiópo
<maxhard> [oi][
<maxhard> ioppçç
<maxhard> [
<maxhard> ~
<maxhard> p
<maxhard> p[
<maxhard> p
<maxhard> p
<maxhard> pp
<maxhard> ççç
<maxhard> ç
<maxhard> ç
<maxhard> ç
<maxhard> ç
<maxhard> ç
<maxhard> ç
<maxhard> ç
<ferry_> @hateball: em has a point. However the best way to formulate that would be :  when asked 90% of people thinks the 16.10 background is not very nice / ugly, which is an increase from 60% for 16.04 (or similar numbers)
<BluesKaj_> even the splash screen is ugly
<ferry_> says 55% :-)
<BluesKaj_> I replace the desktop background as my first priority after an install since plasma 5 was introduced
<ferry_> But even though I don't like the colors of the desktop in 16.10 I like the evolution from  15.10 - 16.04 - 16.10, like an animation in slow motion.
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj got a link to a screenshot of it? ...
<acheronuk> I sort quite like the 5.5 background, but still would not keep it. The rest of the default ones have been quite awful
<BluesKaj_> ForgeAus, before or after?
<acheronuk> 16.10 default splash http://i.imgur.com/KmY5eFm.png
<ferry_> https://youtu.be/srHLiHiLmrg
<ForgeAus> ok well maybe its just me but of that evolution the first one I liked better...
<BluesKaj_> I don't like the login or the splash, both are "fugly" to me
<ForgeAus> in theory I think I kinda like the colors but they don't seem to work together for some reason...
<acheronuk> I tend to set a dark wallpaper and do away with the splash screen altogether
<BluesKaj_> I'm waiting for more splash options like the kde4 splash screen options
<ferry_> I always go back to elarun, because i like blue
<acheronuk> the new black plasma 5.8 one is nice. simple.
<acheronuk> though feels a bit windows inspired :/
<ferry_> But this is distracting me from my main question: Kontact (in Yakkety) broke drag/drop of attachments. Is there a way around that?
<BluesKaj_> !Imac
<BluesKaj_> hmm
<genii> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<genii> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dbrom> hello all
<BluesKaj_> thanks genii  :-)
<dbrom> trying to mount a  vmdk that is a FAT32 but its failing whats is the correct way to mount the vmdk file
<CHURLZ> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Dirk> Am I wrong here? Isn't this the official kubuntu support channel? Is there anybody out there who uses Cryptomator on Kubuntu? I just wanne know, whether the problem is on my side or it's an kubuntu issue. On my desktop the UI looks like this
<IrcsomeBot> <Dirk> (Photo, 680x493) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GQhjLI93/file_1041.jpg
<Dragnslcr> Yes, this is the official Kubuntu support channel. That doesn't necessarily mean that there's always someone here who has used every piece of software available.
<Dragnslcr> !info Cryptomator
<ubottu> Package Cryptomator does not exist in yakkety
<Dragnslcr> Especially if it's software that isn't part of the Ubuntu repositories
<IrcsomeBot> <Dirk> Sorry. I didn't want to be unkind. I just wanne know if there is somebody who uses this software
<Dragnslcr> It's okay, no need to be sorry. I just wanted to make sure you know what to expect here.
<IrcsomeBot> <Dirk> unpolite? rude?
<IrcsomeBot> <Dirk> Can I just expect support for software that is part of the Ubuntu repositories?
<Dragnslcr> It's far more likely that someone here will be able to help, so that's probably a reasonable expectation
<Dragnslcr> If someone can help with software from outside the repositories, they will, but the odds are pretty low that anyone will be able to help
<IrcsomeBot> <Dirk> okay. Thanks
<gdah> kass ahllla
<araj> I am trying to run KDE without KWIN and plasma, it works as such
<araj> however, settings do not take effect
<araj> so if I change icon theme, from systemsettings5, it will applay and show no error but icons will also not change
<araj> what maybe going wrong?
<araj> for now I am starting kde via .xsession, I have disabled plasmashell and export KDEWM to startkde
<BluesKaj_> araj, well good luck with that
<araj> BluesKaj_: It seems I need lot of it
<BluesKaj_> kde/plasma is the Kubuntu-Desktop, if you don't use it , then don't expect support here, araj
<mixxit> h
<mixxit> hi
<mixxit> i get a black screen after installing nvidia recommended driver
<mixxit> i can drop to console and startx fine though
<BluesKaj_> !nomodeset |  mixxit
<ubottu> mixxit: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mixxit> doesnt work
<mixxit> first thing i tried :-)
<araj> BluesKaj_: kubuntu is not just limitede to desktop but it also includes apps
<BluesKaj_> mixxit, did you update and upgrade your packages before installing the driver
<mixxit> yeah
<mixxit> brb gonna try disabling secure boot
<BluesKaj_> araj, those apps use kde/plasma
<araj> BluesKaj_: really!! for example I do not see relation between konsole and plasma
<araj> BluesKaj_: what if some body wants to use a KDE app from another deskopt env. it can't be like all or nothing case
<BluesKaj_> araj, this is not a debate, we support those who use kde/plasma if you wish not to do so then go to #ubuntu chat for support...they might help you
<araj> BluesKaj_: i see, thanks for your time
<rattking> uffda if you dont want to help then dont.. it really is that simple
<mixxit> hi guys
<mixxit> i just came in here a sec ago about my problem with black screen after installing nvidia drivers
<mixxit> i reinstalled kde and followed this procedure:
<mixxit> 1) Logged in and updated kubuntu
<mixxit> 2) Restarted
<mixxit> 3) Installed recommended proprietary nvidia drivers
<mixxit> 4) Restart and i was able to login
<mixxit> 5) Created new user
<mixxit> 6) Logged in as new user
<mixxit> 7) Deleted Oem user, restarted
<mixxit> Now i get a black screen
<mixxit> it seems that maybe sddm is somehow tied to the oem user?
<mixxit> sorry* i say reinstalled kde i mean i reinstalled kubuntu from scratch
<rattking> have you looked at the X log to see what it has to say? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mixxit> well i can login command line and startx fine
<rattking> oh.. thats interesting
<rattking> by oem user are you meaning the one that the installer created?
<mixxit> do you know how to disable auto login
<mixxit> cause im thinking its trying to auto login as oem
<mixxit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1499243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499243 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm hangs when autologin set to a non-existent user" [Undecided,New]
<mixxit> reading this
<rattking> I am unaware of any oem user
<rattking> autologin settings for sddm are in /etc/sddm.conf
<mixxit> ok thats set to oem
<mixxit> i dont want auto login anyway, can i remove the file?
<mixxit> or just remove hte [Autologin] section?
<rattking> dont do that if you want sddm to work :) comment out the line with a # symbol
<mixxit> just User=oem ?
<rattking> manpage says "User=  Name of the user to automatically log in when the system starts first time.  Default value is empty." so maybe just make make it blank
<mixxit> great ok restarting now, thanks!
<mixxit> that got it thanks
<mixxit> i've submitted my 2cp to the bug report
<rattking> awesome! glad to have helped
<mixxit> \o/
<sa_> hey yall
<sa_> i got some issue with my network, internet connection ... i cant accesse all website
<sa_> only main such as google yahoo and search result but only if it is for iguess an IPV6
<Smurphy> sa_: Prental control.... and no, we won't help you :D
<genii> A note to all helpers and lurkers: LTS to LTS upgrade of Kubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 should not be used. The issue has been added to the Xerus Release Notes section now at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrade
<rattking> thanks for the notice.. any details or a ticket I can look at?
<genii> We're looking at maybe documenting what to do to recover a system in this broken state, there may be more later. Currently no tickets regarding this however.
<genii> rattking: There may be something in the #kubuntu-devel mailing list archives about it
<rattking> awesome thanks
<IrcsomeBot> Hesediel was removed by: Hesediel
#kubuntu 2016-11-04
<Tenketsu> Hey Guys, I'm looking to see if any has successfully installed xrdp with kde. I keep getting a grey screen but so far all workarounds I have found involve using xfce
<em> I installed Kubuntu 16.10 on my new Thinkpad X230 and it is the absolute best experience I have ever had with Linux in the last 10 years.
<em> Everything works out of the box. Absolutely flawless.
<em> The one single adjustment I had to make was the default wallpaper.
<acheronuk> em: great to hear that :)
<ussher_> getting a black screen on before login on one of my machines today.  No login box.  One time it did popup the "plasma crashed send bug report" dialog.   Rebooted and that doesnt appear anymore, just black.  tried renaming  ~/.cache to ~/.cache-old  still no luck. any ideas?
<ussher_> its 16.04 LTS and has been updated with recent updates.  same updates on current machine and the machine is working fine.
<Tenketsu> GFX drivers working ok?
<ussher_> not sure, how do I test that from the ctrl+alt+f5 screen?
<Tenketsu> generally boot and startup logs.
<Tenketsu> but if startx doesnt work, id bet on gfx card
<ussher_> dmesg |grep error doesnt show any errors
<ussher_> startx starts it, shows a cursor and is now showing the plasma dialog.
<ussher_> says "executable: plasmashell pid 1887 signal aborted (6)"
<ussher_> thats something to go on.  i'll investigate that.  thanks
<Tenketsu> no problem^^
<Tenketsu> Anyone tried xrdp on 16.04 with kde? I don't wanna user xfce for remote vm
<Tenketsu> use**
<steves_> yesterday I downloaded the kubuntu updates and rebooted.   Now when I log in to my normal user area the resolution is  not what it used to be (1600x1200).   Yes I can manually use xrandr to change the resolution, but what is the best way to make it permament?
<ussher_> if you change it in SYSTEM SETTINGS -> DISPLAY AND MONITOR does it persist?
<steves_> Not across a reboot
<steves_> .. or logout
<ussher_> thats all that was necessary for me here.  even with start with an empyt session set at SYSTEM SETTINGS -> DESKTOP SESSION.  perhaps try setting that to "restore previous session"
<ussher_> Tenketsu: you were right, I purged nvidia and I can login again.  thanks.
<proteusguy_satri> I've just reinstalled 14.04. I am located in Thailand and need to be able to switch my keyboard input between English (the primary) and Thai. There used to be some selector in the bottom toolbar but I don't find it any more.
<proteusguy_satri> In my Country/Region settings I have English and Thai installed as Preferred Languages. I just can't figure out how to change my keyboard inputs back and forth between the two.
<ussher_> proteusguy_satri: try adding another keyboard layout.  from system settings -> inputs
<proteusguy_satri> Ah thanx! Was hidden as a device setting rather than a locale setting. Got it now.
<zeed> Hi, I have a problem setting up a proxy on Konversation. I insert the proxy number and the port as normal and them apply but no proxy connection is used. Someone can help me?
<youri> hi, who can help me, i got an issue for getting access to internet with a kubuntu os
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<user|97890> how to install kubuntu
<jfd5xte> Anybody know whether a Digikam 5.x backport is in progress?
<clavi> How do I get Korean input in Kubuntu 16.10? The Plasma systemsettings just seem to enable an english keyboard, but I want to input Hangul like on Windows. Do I have to install ibus?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest78918> hi
<Guest78918> i cannot start mz pc, somehow i see only darkwindow
<Guest78918> i did yesterday an update, then today i only see something when i exec sudo startx, wich ofc is not the right way to go
<Guest78918> i dont know if here is the right place to ask for possible solutions..
<hateball> Guest78918: you should "sudo service sddm start" for starters
<hateball> Guest78918: What kind of GPU do you have? Perhaps the update broke the drivers
<hateball> Guest78918: You could hold left shift during boot to get into grub menu and pick an older kernel, if that is what was broken with the update
<Guest78918> nvidia
<Guest78918> i tried with a lot of kernels
<Guest78918> n i tried with sudo service lightdm it didnt work anyhow
<Guest78918> i have also lightdm
<Guest78918> hateball: do u know what is the name of the none propietarz drivers _
<Guest78918> propieraty drivers? * sorry
<hateball> Guest78918: Can you get to a tty? ctrl+alt+f1
<hateball> Guest78918: so we could try and fix whatever broken stuff there might be
<Guest78918> yep but now im on chroot
<Guest78918> yep
<Guest78918> the problem is... if i restart n try to do anything...i cannot be here
<hateball> Guest78918: Do you get black screen even before login manager?
<hateball> Guest78918: If so, try booting with the kernel parameter nomodeset
<Guest78918> yes master
<Guest78918> i forgot that one... how can i do that? or should i try over chroot?
<hateball> Guest78918: hold left shift when you boot to get into grub menu, edit the bootline which by default ends with "quiet splash"
<hateball> Guest78918: and just add "nomodeset" there, without the ""
<Guest78918> alright... im gonna try. we see us later master
<EventHorizon> evening...  any ideas about network manager allowing some networks to connect to my vpn but other not??? i.e. no internet access.
<EventHorizon> would the bssid field have an impact???
<KingPrawn22> Hi all. Wanting to install in VirtualBox. Have loaded it up, but there's no prompt to install it. Just loads up the live desktop and sits there doing nothing. Can I run it another way?
<KingPrawn22> Never mind, was being a right silly sausage.
<KingPrawn22> Application to install exists in System.
<KingPrawn22> Was just strange that nothing popped up
<aniketh_> Hey
<aniketh_> I was finding error while running the command sudo apt-get upgrade.
<aniketh_> I am using kubuntu 16.04 (LTS)
<aniketh_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NfVzmZjK/
<hateball> aniketh_: what does "apt-cache policy libindi1" say?
<hateball> because that looks like a PPA package
<aniketh_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hLYA3sRt/
<hateball> yep, so a problem with that ppa.
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<aniketh_> hateball:  Hmm.. So I have to remove that package right
<aniketh_> ?
<aniketh_> I think sudo apt-get remove <packagename> might work ?
<hateball> Well the dependency needs to be resolved somehow, either by fixing the PPA builds, or by removing that package yes
<aniketh_> hmm..
<hateball> anyhows, thats your problem
<hateball> I am off, good luck :)
<aniketh_> I will try
<aniketh_> Also is the new kubuntu stable ?
<aniketh_> 16.10 ?
<syedkhalil1978> Hello Guys I was wondering when kubuntu 16.04 is going to get kde plasma 5.7 in the backports repo??
<syedkhalil1978> and what about plasma 5.8 is it a possibility?
<hobbybike> ciao a tutti
<hobbybike> !list
<ubottu> hobbybike: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mhall119> hello Kubuntu folks, the Ubuntu Online Summit is coming up in 2 weeks, and I'm looking for people who want to present something about Kubuntu or a project they're working on within the community
<konrados> Morning everyone!
<konrados> I want to have a possibility to translate to/from English, using a desktop app. So I'm following this: http://hackerspace.kinja.com/highlight-and-google-translate-any-text-in-linux-1648824665 I did everything up to the #3 point, and now I have problems understanding #4 - "Assign hotkeys for seltr using built-in tools or via xbindkeys." I don't know what "built-in tools" are or how to use "xbindkeys" to assign keyboard shortcuts...
<konrados> On the xbindkeys website they say "xbindkeys uses a configuration file to link a command to a key on your keyboard. Usually this (file) is : $HOME/.xbindkeyrc" - but there is no such file...
<konrados> Or maybe I should ask this on ##linux?
<konrados> I never know where to ask linux-specific questions :(
<konrados> kde, plasma, ubuntu, kubuntu, linux...
<konrados> unix...
<acheronuk> mhall119: thanks. will pass that on. may be better with that message is -devel as well
<G0rdiux> hello
<G0rdiux> i have a problem with the installation of kubuntu 16.10
<ryanm> anyone ever noticed rtcwake work sometimes but not all the time?  when i'm testing over a mintue or two it works fine, but when sleeping the computer for hours it doesn't wake up.
<ryanm> For example, this script (run as root via cron) at 1am doesn't wake the computer.  It used to.  /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m disk -t $(/bin/date +%s -d 'today 09:00')
<user|38616> pl ?
<user|38616> o widze ze w huj rozmów
<user|38616> na officjalnym kanale kubuntu
<mparillo> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<linda__> I am having a problem with my Pictures folder. When I click on it, it asks me what program I would like to open it with. I chose dolphin, but it just opens a bunch of windows. I don't see the folder in my Home folder, but if I try to create a folder called Pictures, it tells me that that folder exists. Any ideas?
<yocs0000> hi everybody .... management of mysql sver on kubuntu is not brilliant for newbies, is it?
<martinez_> hellou
<mas886> I'm havign a problem with ark, I can't uncompress a rar file it says "Could not find the right connector"
<mas886> Which connector should I install?
<tsimonq2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/845650/no-normal-german-keyboard-layout-in-kubuntu-16-04-lts
<valorie> mas886: perhaps you are missing some of the recommended files for ark
<valorie> also, suggests: rar, and unrar
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> Hi! Is the descision already taken if we get Plasma 5.7 in 16.04 or if we jump to 5.8? … I would prefer getting 5.7 soon and wait a bit longer for a proper 5.8
<tsimonq2> What if I told you we jump right to 5.8? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> I am just interested. I am not a descision maker. But I like to influence if there is a chance to do so.
<mas886> valorie: It's a fresh kubuntu 16.10 install, also discover doesn't show any extra installable packages
<valorie> bah, discover
<valorie> it's not a package manager
<valorie> I use Muon
<valorie> and looked at the dependencies tab
<mas886> valorie: on 16.04 I think discover would show extra packages.
<valorie> I've not used it much
<valorie> personally I usually use apt in the cli
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> @tsimonq2, So? That descision was made?
<tsimonq2> We're getting Plasma 5.8.3 in Zesty then in Backports, but all progress is halted at the moment due to some...internal conflicts...
<tsimonq2> Slowly though.
<tsimonq2> We made *some* progress today.
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> ok. so no 5.7, right?
<valorie> @robert Welti -- 5.7.5 has been in backports for a month or two
<valorie> for 16.10
<valorie> maybe for the LTS as well, I can't recall for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> I was asking for 16.04, which is on 5.6 currently
<konrados> Hi again.
<konrados> From time to time I see a dialog like "the file is not save, are you sure you want to exit" or "you made changes, do you want to apply them" (it's from memory, these are not exact messages) and when I have headphones on my head I have heart attack. How can I disable those "notifications" sounds? I'm now on the system settings -> personalization -> Notifications -> Notifications and I can't see it?
#kubuntu 2016-11-05
<konrados> hmm never mind, I just turned off all the sounds everywhere in system settings -> personalization -> Notifications -> Notifications -> (event source: Plasma Workspace)
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> Good morning and thanks thanks thanks for the awesome series of OS
<jubo2> I did quick-and-dirty hack and copied bunch of .dotdirs from a K16.04 to this K16.10 and all is fine except the wallet credentials ain't working
<jubo2> how do I clear and reset the KDE wallet .. contents don't matter. I can reinsert.
<nguyenvanson> hello
<codepress> Hi, I am trying to install puppet on kubuntu 16.10.  Install instructions are at https://docs.puppet.com/puppet/latest/reference/install_linux.html#installing-release-packages-on-apt-based-systems. there is no option for yakkety so I downloaded xenial option. I got error about weak security. Error mesage is at https://paste.kde.org/py6lndj2j . How I can fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> Manish Vattamattam was added by: Manish Vattamattam
<IrcsomeBot> <Manish Vattamattam> Helo is there anyone here
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <Manish Vattamattam> When I try to install WPS office deb on kubuntu 16.10 qapt is showing an error which says 'cannot satisfy dependencies'. Is there any way to fix this? Help. Please.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Manish Vattamattam, we would need to know what deps it can't find, but it's possible WPS has not yet been updated enough to work in 16.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Manish Vattamattam> Thanks :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Manish Vattamattam> How do i know the which dependencies are missing?
<schnoodles> Hey guys. Should I purge my kde-packports repository before upgrading to 16.10 ?
<soee> schnoodles: no
<soee> 16.10 will have  higher packages version so the one from 16.10 will be installed over backports
<schnoodles> Oh nice. I might upgrade now then :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Manish Vattamattam, I expect if you use the 'add downloaded packages' option in Muon package manager from the File menu, it will tell you which can't be installed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kingjere> Im about to install CentOS on another partition on this machine. Can I just skip the part where it installs grub and use the grub from my kubuntu partition?
<dougl> I just installed kubuntu because I could not make install medium for ubuntu gnome - is there a way I can apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<dougl> Hey BluesKaj - been too long.
<BluesKaj> Howdy dougl , what have ben up to since we last chatted?
<BluesKaj> you been even >-)
<dougl> long hours working during construction season and my computers are dropping like flies... hope you have been healthy and wise?
<BluesKaj> I've been testing 17.04 , but my main OS is still 14.04
<dougl> I upgraded the 14.04s (2) to 16.04
<BluesKaj> welll, my health is pretty good, dunno about being wise :-) How about you ?
<BluesKaj> it's good to be busy ...sorry to hear about your computers
<dougl> computers all hand me downs so just a question of finding the bad component that I cannot afford to replace... if you were not wise I hope you had fun - lol
<BluesKaj> sticking with 14.04 due my preference for KDE/plasma 4 and it's features that were dropped in KDE/plasma 5
<dougl> I mostly did 16.04 cuz that is the only install medium I could make...
<dougl> and out of boredom - I like to see the new stuff.
<BluesKaj> lost my 1TB media drive ..it jsut crapped out after a poeer outage , guess I shouldn't have had it connected to the router
<BluesKaj> power
<dougl> 1TB that is a big hit - how full was it?
<BluesKaj> my new one is now connected via sata to this HTPC
<BluesKaj> about 400 gigs , but I had it backed up on wife's pc mediafolder
<BluesKaj> and  the laptop
<dougl> back up !?!? that is a great idea - lol
<BluesKaj> heh
<dougl> but I have the same config usb hub w/ 3 drives connected to ready share net gear router all powerd thru a surge protecting UPS - am I to expect problems?
<BluesKaj> a UPS is a good idea,  rteally should invest in one
<BluesKaj> used then at work, to protect the instruments I had in my care
 * BluesKaj googles
<dougl> Hydro was working in the area one week and kept on powering down my house... lost a couple of sd cards to corrupt data so I broke down and got one
<BluesKaj> dougl, which UPS did you buy .... we had the type that supplied a fixed power output for a period of hrs after power to the UPS was shutdown
<BluesKaj> I don't see any such UPS with reasonable prices ...also they're basically just fancy line filters, not a real UPS
<chcknrub> http://9gag.com/gag/a7bVGbb/15-funniest-menu-translation-fails-ever
<xotu> I have this odd issue with utox or qtox - I'm on Kubuntu and I run Skype on there and wired in to Cox.. every time I try to install and run utox , it disconnects my router where even when I'm running on wifi from it on my mobile, it suddenly turns disabled then when it tries to connect it says null. On my laptop with Kubuntu is just doesn't connect to anything until I reboot the router
<xotu> does anyone know why this is?
<dryden> what would you recommend for running an Linux system off of external? Are there any USB3 sticks that would be fast enough? I have no problem with USB2 but the stick I have currently is dead slow and I am not sure if it has to do with the stick or with Linux.
<dryden> Actually it seems to be a Jetflash 3.0 790 or similar and I use it on 2.0 and it is soooo slow.
<dryden> It is much slower than the advertized writing speed of about 20MB/s.
<valorie> xotu: what are utox and qtox?
<xotu> it's similiar to Skype but more elite
<valorie> ah
<xotu> dryden, i ran linux through usb.. it's ok but you don't have much space to install shit or use files and everything is temporary which sucked
<dryden> xotu: No I have a real system installed on it.
<dryden> xotu: It just ran an update because unattended upgrade was on and it took aaaages.
<dryden> xotu: random access just seems very slow on it (for writes at least).
<dryden> Saving a file in LibreOffice could take like 10 seconds.
<dryden> they say you have to align your filesystems on a usb disk but I cannot imagine that LUKS + LVM would not align properly
<dryden> and ext stripe_width is only useful for grouping writes together I guess, although it should not affect any alignment issues here (4K is always smaller than the 128K rumoured flash block size).
<dryden> is your general experience that this doesn't happen? If so, should I assume it is my stick and no other stick?
<dryden> the thing is said to have a write speed of 40MB/s and I get 3MB/s .....
<xotu> of course it's slow.. you're running it off a usb
<xotu> i believe there is a way to speed it up tho
<xotu> lemme try to remember.. sec
<dryden> rebooting though, just compiled grub for something... brb.
<kingjere> Just a thought. On my PC, not all of the ports are USB 2
<kingjere> If you inadvertantly put it in a USB 1.1 slot performance would suck.
<bjrohan> A few days ago, I used my computers HDMI out to connect to my TV. later that day I restarted my system, and now, for some reason my volume is inaccesble. The icon is on my try, but no way to mute, change volume etc. I'm running 16.04
#kubuntu 2016-11-06
<bjrohan> System Audio Volume, all tabs are blank, no configurations are available, wheere I used to be able to choose, digital stereo, HDMI, HDMI + stereo etc
<bjrohan> How may I fix this?
<TheFocus> any ideas why sudo service sddm start does not work????
<tearmannair> When trying to install a deb file - what does it typically mean if the install button is unuable, but there's no errors?
<Gavinjb> Morning all
<aniketh_> Ping
<aniketh_>  I would like suggest that we should really upgrade to KF5 5.27. it's safe and much better
<acheronuk> aniketh_: that is being done for zesty 17.04, which can then likely be backported
<aniketh_> acheronuk: But the thing is for example as I am on Kubuntu 16.10 I wanted to build kf5archive but what I required for build is as for 5.28
<aniketh_> but only 5.26 is yet released
<acheronuk> 5.28 is not released yet
<aniketh_> yeah
<aniketh_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/llFja1h6/
<aniketh_> See this error I got while building kio frameworl
<aniketh_> framework*
<acheronuk> but what I said stands. once 5.27 is in zesty 17.04, it can be backported for 16.10
<acheronuk> building parts from the stack from git is going to give problem is many cases, as they will already have bumped their cmake required versions for frameworks to 5.28+
<aniketh_> So how can I tackle the current issue ?
<acheronuk> why are you trying to build kio from git?
<aniketh_> fixing bugs
<acheronuk> what specifically, as every frameworks release is basically a combination of a bugfix and new feature one
<aniketh_> i am new to open source. Want to contribute to KDE. Have fixed one in kio while I was in 16.04 wanted to hack into somemore as I know some of its code base
<acheronuk> in that case you may want to run something like https://neon.kde.org/ in a Virtual machine, as the dev-stable and dev-unstable editions of that are designed primarily for KDE contributors and interested people wanting to run and test and hack on the latest code
<acheronuk> if you bugs are found in the stable versions that kubuntu tries to provide, then then let us know and what the propose fix is, and we can see if that can be forwarded upstream to KDE, and sometimes with those if they are crucial fixes, they can be backported to our stable versions
<aniketh_> Is kde-neon dev-stable is stable ?
<aniketh_> is it better for devs other than kubuntu
<acheronuk> the dev-stable is built from git-stable branches where the exist in the kde repositories. i.e. they are the branches where the updates for future bugfixs etc of already released versions go. so eventual .1 .2 .3 point releases etc
<acheronuk> dev-unstable are build directly from the bleeding edge git master, so are in no way 'stable'
<acheronuk> tech savvy people and developers do run Neon, and it can be reasonably stable, but there is always the danger that things can break in small or big ways. but conversely, fixes are usually fairly rapid as well
<aniketh_> ohh !
<acheronuk> I run kubuntu on my desktop and Neon unstable on my laptop
<aniketh_> which is better ?
<aniketh_> for someone like me ?
<aniketh_> So you suggest me to run kde-neon rather than kubuntu
<acheronuk> neither, as for the most part they serve different use cases
<acheronuk> oh, for you?
<aniketh_> yea
<acheronuk> if I was you I would perhaps set up Neon in a virtual machine, or on a spare laptop/PC if you have one, and give it a test drive. It would likely be be better if you want to actually do KDE code contribution, but you may not find it to your taste as a main machine
<aniketh_> I am really confused. Should I run it as my main machine  or not .
<acheronuk> as said, I have a machine on both so I can best help develop/test kubuntu AND upstream at the same time
<aniketh_> But don't have a spare machine and not really intrested in virtual machine
<aniketh_> I have only one choice boot
<aniketh_> but is it stable is my doubt ?
<acheronuk> could try on a 2nd partition maybe
<aniketh_> it would make it 3 :P .I have windows too ;)
<acheronuk> reasonably.... but breakages can and do happen. you have to give up some stability to get newer stuff
<acheronuk> Neon is also on a Xenial 16.04 LTS base, so if you want newer non-kde stuff that may not be found on Xenial, then that is a consideration as well.
<acheronuk> Neon will not upgrade their base from 16.04 until ubuntu do the next LTS as 18.04 in 2018
<paolo_> hi guys, I'm using kubuntu 16.04 with nvidia card and from log I have many of the following: kscreen: Primary output changed from KScreen::Output(Id: 483 , Name: "DP-0" ) ( "DP-0" ) to KScreen::Output(Id: 483 , Name: "DP-0" ) ( "DP-0" )
<paolo_> what this mean?
<aniketh_> acheronuk:  So will that effect any development works I will be doing ?
<gilighost> Anybody, I want to access my ssh sever from outside my the current network.. I am coonected to college wifi. I want to access by computer using ssh through internet..
<gilighost> Solution please..? anybody..
<aniketh_> I was trying to install KDE neon  and found error and installation crashed and it's in grub rescue menu
<aniketh_> How to fix it ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KDE Neon has it's own telegram group and forum on https://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=309
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and IRC on #kde-neon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> other people here may be able to help with grub problems, but not really my thing
<ChetManly> vlc
<ChetManly> dragon player > vlc ??
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dryden> to the people from yesterday (but he's not here), my flash drive was slow not because of Linux but because of general bad wear leveling as these drives do not have discard and they just fill up and I had to use a Windows Transcend utility to secure erase it...
<dryden> and now performance is good again as detailed somewhere...
<dryden> so one thing to note: if you encrypt them, do not complete format them (fill up the internals with zeroes) as it will write to too many blocks and the devices can't handle it.
<BluesKaj> dryden, there are linux utilities to erase and set partitions and fdisk file systems etc
<dryden> hdparm secure erase didn't work, thank you BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dryden> it was not about partitioning, these usb flash drives have an internal block allocator that gets messed up over time.
<BluesKaj> partitioning is only one aspect of the gparted
<BluesKaj> read the url
<dryden> well if hdparm can't do it I doubt gparted can but I can try of course.
<BluesKaj> or there's always dd
<dryden> dd would write blocks, that's the whole issue, that won't work.
<dryden> gparted doesn't have any kind of secure erase feature, sorry.
<BluesKaj> it won't erase an encrypted disk/partition? y=that's news to me
<BluesKaj> dd I mean
<dryden> in the flash world erasing and writing zeroes is not the same thing
<dryden> erase uses firmware codes that cause the drive to discard cells, rather than overwrite them.
<dryden> my drive responds by glowing blue slowly when it is being done to it :p.
<BluesKaj> ok nm, there's no point then
<dryden> normally good drives (like SSDs) will have discard (trim) support but these drives don't even have that, so you can't keep them "up to date" or fully functioning by proper operation, not possible.
<dryden> you can test by mounting an ext4 partition on them with discard support and then doing fstrim /mountpoint.
<dryden> it will say "The trim operation is not supported".
<dryden> all flash devices need trimming, they don't have it, so they clog down.
<el-sid> hey
<dryden> for some the hdparm commands also work so you can do it from Linux.
<dryden> this one didn't...
<dryden> hey
<el-sid> I hope someone can help me with this issue
<el-sid> I installed a widget
<dryden> elcid = eerste leiden commissie introductie dagen ;-).
<el-sid> btw...not spanish
<el-sid> :D
<dryden> not greek either I guess...
<el-sid> nope
<dryden> you installed a widget...
<el-sid> and this error pops up "org.kde.plasma.private.volume" is not installed"
<el-sid> any workaround you can suggest?
<BluesKaj> frankly I've had no problems erasing usb sticks encrypted or not ...you can go on about it , but it seems you've made up your mind that nothing works , so I'll let someone lse help you , if you let them ....
<dryden> BluesKaj it was not about erasing any disk, when will you learn?
<dryden> I had no need to erase anything.
<dryden> It was write performance that was abysmal.
<BluesKaj> so now you solved myour problem
<dryden> this is a screenshot from before: http://drydenpersonalis.com/f/i/screenshots/screenshot-slow-jetflash-from-gnome-disks.png
<dryden> this is a screenshot from after: http://drydenpersonalis.com/f/i/screenshots/screenshot-slow-jetflash-from-gnome-disks_after.png
<BluesKaj> fine, then you don't need me because I thought you had one ...sorry to takeup your time
<dryden> <dryden> to the people from yesterday (but he's not here), my flash drive was slow not because of Linux but because of general bad wear leveling as these drives do not have discard and they just fill up and I had to use a Windows Transcend utility to secure erase it...
<dryden> that's not a request for help is it...
<dryden>  <dryden> and now performance is good again as detailed somewhere...
<BluesKaj> like I said above, you solved your problem
<dryden> yes that's the first thing I said in this channel.
<dryden> and I was telling others that if they have a problem with their flash drive they may need to secure erase it using a firmware tool to get good performance again...
<dryden> el-sid: I have no idea out of present, I don't even know how to install those things.
<el-sid> I see...
<el-sid> I tried to install Win7mixer widget
<dryden> you could try to reinstall plasma-pa: sudo apt install --reinstall plasma-pa
<dryden> ok
<el-sid> didnt work..do i have to reboot?
<BluesKaj>  Win7mixer widget?
<dryden> don't think so.
<BluesKaj> el-sid,^
<el-sid> yes
<BluesKaj> where did you find that widget?
<el-sid> I'm not sure why I installed it...I had some issue with different audio channels
<el-sid> thought it would help
<el-sid> its on the list of widgets
<el-sid> plasma add-on installer
<dryden> org.kde.plasma.volume exists but org.kde.plasma.private.volume may not.
<dryden> idk, can't help you there, maybe the widget is unmaintained.
<BluesKaj> what does aplay -l output , .pastebin the result , el-sid
<tascabile_> milano
<el-sid> Oh..well then..no problem..thanks for trying, dryden
<BluesKaj> never heard of such a widget
<BluesKaj> not in the package manager/repos
<BluesKaj> el-sid,I'll repeat,  in the terminal aplay -l , please pastebin the output
<el-sid> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/42YkPrz7
<BluesKaj> ok el-sid, which kubuntu version are you running?
<el-sid> 16.04
<BluesKaj> el-sid, in the terminal, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, then open alsamixer and make sure automute is disabled
<el-sid> "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" gave no output
<el-sid> disabled alsamixer though
<el-sid> i mean automute
<BluesKaj> and turn up any volume controls like the master and pcm
<el-sid> yes..they are all maxed
<BluesKaj> there is no output to the modprobe command if the driver loads properly
<el-sid> I see...so thats not the problem
<el-sid> This is the full error in the widget
<el-sid> Error loading QML file: file:///home/el-sid/.local/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.volumewin7mixer/contents/ui/main.qml:33:1: module "org.kde.plasma.private.volume" is not installed
<BluesKaj> no need to m ax al;l the the controls , just the ones that are relavent to your setup
<el-sid> master and pcm are maxed...as are headphones
<BluesKaj> el-sid, do you have pulseaudio installed , it will show in the hardware tab in system settings>multimedia>music
<BluesKaj> you might need to set those up and test the audio there as well
<el-sid> ok
<el-sid> yes I have tested that
<el-sid> the audio is working...but the widget isnt
<BluesKaj> what's the widget used for?
<el-sid> I beleive its an alternative to the default plasmoid
<el-sid> for controlling different audio streams
<el-sid> I am trying to use the default right now
<el-sid> it too gives the same error
<BluesKaj> what's the correct  exact nane of the widget, because idon't see it in the plasma addon installer
<BluesKaj> name
<el-sid> https://api.kde-look.org/p/1100894
<el-sid> its the link to the widget
<BluesKaj> do you have pavucontrol installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<el-sid> yes
<BluesKaj> After installing, System Tray Settings > Extra Items > Uncheck "Audio Volume". This will hide the default audio widget." ...did you do that?
<el-sid> I did now
<el-sid> I mean it was unchecked previosuly
<el-sid> previously...I enabled it..and it too shows the same error
<el-sid> now I disabled it again
<BluesKaj> make sure your plasma/kde packages are up to date
<el-sid> ok
<tsopanos> hello
<el-sid> I'll reboot and brb
<tsopanos> i was thinking of changing to ubuntu kde but i dont know if my ram can handle the kde UI
<tsopanos> also i noticed no pavucontrol to install?..
<BluesKaj> tsopanos, how much RAM?
<el-sid> BluesKaj, the update/reboot solved it
<el-sid> thanks for your patience
<el-sid> and help :)
<BluesKaj> ok el-sid, good
<BluesKaj> el-sid, I hoper the widget works for you :-)
<el-sid> yes it does...thanks :)
<tsopanos> 4g of ram can handle the kde ?
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> tsopanos, yes 4Gigs will work well, as long as you're not a gamer
<tsopanos> no i mostly use my pc for chatting and playing online music
<tsopanos> i usually have just chromium open
<BluesKaj> tsopanos, then you should be fine with kde/plasma ...which ubuntu version are you running?
<tsopanos> currently i am on live dvd :) but as my main os i have mint, i wanna change it
<Hydrogen> Hi friends.  updated my system the other day and now it's hanging on startup
<Hydrogen> booting in recovory mode makes it look like it's hanging waiting for nfs
<BluesKaj> Hydrogen, at what point in the startup is it hanging?
<Hydrogen> but finding any documentation on how to not start nfs is prooving... difficult
<Hydrogen> BluesKaj: somewhere in the "kubuntu" splash screen.
<tsopanos> anyway, thx for advice, i will give it a shot on kubuntu, i like it, its so beautiful
<Hydrogen> "A start job is running for NFS and services (51s/ no limit)
<Hydrogen> if I boot into recovory and choose resume
<BluesKaj> ok, that sounds like a boot sequence problem, is the NFS device in your /etc/fstab file? If so you might want change your boot prority device to the pc and turn off the device that's hosting the NFS files..like an outboard drive
<BluesKaj> Hydrogen,^
<BluesKaj> boot sequence in your BIOS/UEFI
<Hydrogen> this is halfway through the ubuntu boot sequence
<Hydrogen> I also have no nfs related mounts in /etc/fstab
<Hydrogen> I did have some things in /etc/exports, commenting them ount
<BluesKaj> Hydrogen, can you drop to a VT/TTY (ctl+alt+F1-F6) m?
<BluesKaj> ignore the m
<Hydrogen> hmm
<Hydrogen> looks like it was the nfs exports
<Hydrogen> commenting that out make things a) go much faster, and b) work
<Hydrogen> I was nfs mounting to a rPI for a while, then I moved my PI a few months ago, apparently it's finally decided to get angry :)
<BluesKaj> Hydrogen, yes i find NFS very unforgiving, one little change and it stops working
<Hydrogen> just strange that it waited this long to fail
<Hydrogen> it does explain my slow startup times though :)
<Hydrogen> previously
<Hydrogen> maybe it was a change to from timing out after X amount of time to never timing out
<BluesKaj> I have an rpi3, but i just connect my media outboard drive via smb/samba ...it's clunky , but it works , mostly :-)
<Hydrogen> I was using it as a web server for a bit and nfs sharing my development files
<Hydrogen> got tired of git pushing things around :)
<kuSuSE> sorry but I am on xenial and I like to watch kodi in windowed mode how do I prevent the screen from locking automatically?
<BluesKaj> kuSuSE, system settings>desktop behaviour>screen locking...disable it and the lock screen on resi=ume
<BluesKaj> resume
<kuSuSE> blueskaj thank you
<user|69521> hi evaryone
<n8w>  ive got a weird problem with grub not seein new kernels after ive installed them....sudo update-grub has no effect
<vinny> @n8w ,,,do you have more than 1 install ,,,are you sure you are updating the grub that control's booting
<hersche> hello everyone
<hersche> since a update today, my installation is broken somehow - sddm don't start anymore, audio don't work, adb did also not.. no idea whats my wrong
<hersche> there was something written about two i965-firmware-files.. someone knows if this is a current problem?
<hersche> (i've started sddm via tty)
<hersche> no sddm-problems on other installations?
<___OregonMike___> Hello all
<___OregonMike___> I just installed Kubuntu, and when I switched to the Nvidia 367 driver all the text went teeny tiny...how can I scale back to 96dpi in the terminal, i can't read the menus
<___OregonMike___> I just installed Kubuntu, and when I switched to the Nvidia 367 driver all the text went teeny tiny...how can I scale back to 96dpi in the terminal, i can't read the menus
<schnoodles> Since upgrading to 16.10 my computer has gone a bit weird like it seems to think the file system is read only. Has anyone run into that or know how to fix it ?
<schnoodles> Ok I just remounted the drive and it seems ok for now.
<valorie> schnoodles: have you used sudo to run any gui applications?
<valorie> if so, you may have odd permissions problems
<valorie> if you have, you can solve that by running chroot on your $HOME
<valorie> that will change all the permissions there back to you
<sintre> anybody around this time of night
<sintre> need some help , setting up a new budget notebook best i can with kubuntu, fixd kdewallet alwaysways wanting passowrd , fixed it not saving password to my wifi
<sintre> but getting hdmi to work correctly is almost impossible , i'm thinking that there are better drivers , as plasma keeps crashing
<sintre> even fixed some bezaree problem with it installing a bootloader correctly  ' which i think was my fault as i set the boot parameters wrong'
<sintre> so anybody up helpin trouble shoot this?
<sintre> i found this site https://01.org/  supposedly a intel hd sponsored support site , but no clue if its legit , or what if it is to try to install
<sintre> well guess not the most active channel :) i'll wait awhile maybe somebody will come around :)
<DarinMiller> sintre: What version of kubuntu are you running?
<sintre> lts 14.10
<sintre> or 16 i'm sry
<sintre> the newest iso for lts
<sintre> system is a new  http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/inspiron-15-3558-laptop/fncwc105sb
<DarinMiller> sintre: 16.04 has some older plasma libriaries that are not very stable (not good advertisement for LTS, but there's a long story behind it).
<DarinMiller> Have you installed the backports ppa?  It will help a lot.  Or , upgrade to 16.10.  Either option, plasma 5 is much more stable.
<DarinMiller> And the  https://01.org/  is a legit intel website.
<sintre> it says plasma 5 is in the 16.04
<sintre> on release notes
<sintre> might be on to something though
<Gavinjb> Hi all
<sintre> as i used kubuntu 16.04 lts to do intital install and it would reconise it at boot except thru live usb
<sintre> used unbuntu to do duel install and the grub loader wroked which was 16.10
<sintre> not sure how it affects hdmi though
<sintre> wouldn't sry
#kubuntu 2017-10-30
<Guest2629> gay
<Guest2629> kubuntu sucks
<lordievader> Good morning
<zztopless> evening folks... does anyone know if it's possible to resize the application launcher (would like to make it taller, as I have to scroll to see all my favourites).  I'm running Linux Mint KDE 18.5, KDE version 5.8.7
<zztopless> I have asked in #kde and the mint-linux channel, just thought I'd ask here, as I suspect it's a kde and or ubuntu issue
<acheronuk> zztopless: I see you found http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2017/09/05/howto-here-is-how-to-resize-kde-plasma-application-launcher-main-menu/
<zztopless> yeah, thanks for the effort though :-)
<acheronuk> that is handy tip to know :)
<zztopless> strange that a version change would make something I imagine is reasonably commonly used and and access to it only available through an obscure key combo, unless right-click + mouse2 is a universal action now?
<zztopless> acheronuk: indeed :)
<robertjulius> i know this is offtopic but.. Where do i go to learn javascript properly? inside an IDE rather than a webpage?
<robertjulius> (or know a IRC channel where this question will find a host of good answers?)
<hateball> !alis | robertjulius
<ubottu> robertjulius: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<parveen> hello
<BluesKaj> hi parveen
<parveen> hey i have installed kget from terminal. but when i try to open it from application launcher it is doing nothing. but it running in the process table
<parveen> bye
<clivejo> just tried that
<clivejo> ~$ kget
<clivejo> kget: error while loading shared libraries: libgpgme-pthread.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<acheronuk> opens ok in artful
<clivejo> hummm got a neon package installed
<acheronuk> it also starts in the system tray here, not it's full window. maybe that is why they didn't see it
<clivejo> ok, opens fine with Ubuntu archive version
 * clivejo shrugs
<clivejo> libgpgme11 (1.8.0-3ubuntu5)
<TomTom> what could be the cause that i always have to run "dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf" after each start to get working name resolution? it seems networkmanager creates a resolvconf(link) with 127.0.0.56 as dns and after running resolvconf-reconfigure there is a resolvconf with 127.0.0.1 in it.
<lordievader> TomTom: Do you have dnsmasq installed?
<TomTom> lordievader: yes, its installed
<lordievader> That is why NetworkManager sets the nameserver to 127.0.0.x, since it expects dnsmasq to resolve your queries.
<lordievader> Is dnsmasq running.
<lordievader> ?
<TomTom> yes its runnin... normally i dont need it, i guess.
<lordievader> Does it resolve queries correctly?
<TomTom> i removed dnsmasq and restarted the system. after restart resolv.conf is again just a file (no symlink) with 127.0.1.1 as DNS, after reconfigure its a symlink and contains 127.0.0.53
<TomTom> so its otherway round as i wrote above
<lordievader> Hmm, usually you do want NM to add nameservers to resolv.conf, however to turn it off: https://askubuntu.com/questions/623940/network-manager-how-to-stop-nm-updating-etc-resolv-conf
<TomTom> i want that NM does the setup. the question is why it writes 127.0.1.1 and should use somehow 127.0.0.53
<TomTom> this seems to be the issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/966870/dns-not-working-after-upgrade-17-04-to-17-10
<lordievader> Ah, good to know. The fix proposed works?
<forelle> morning
<forelle> I have kubuntu 17 running on an acer switch alpha 12 tablet and the stylus works, but the right mouse button middle clicks
<forelle> any way to rebind stylus buttons?
<TomTom> lordievader: of course not B-) but i found another issue after checking the journal again... ubuntu-fan failed during restart... enough for today with system maintenance, thanks for the help/ideas
<lordievader> No problem
<forelle> oh wow kde connect is lit
<user|21489> does any body know when 17.04 will update
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: ping
<Smirnoffy> Hi i just installed Kubuntu and noticed that I can't run executable files. I didn't have this problem in Ubuntu.
<Smirnoffy> Could anyone please help?
<krytarik> Smirnoffy: I take it you mean via the file manager?
<Smirnoffy> Home/Template I have a game folder with several executable files like, sdl, glx and dedicated.
<Smirnoffy> krytarik
<krytarik> I take this as a yes. :P
<krytarik> No idea how Dolphin handles this by default.
<Smirnoffy> It shows a red line above but if i click on it it becomes a green cross. But it doesn't change anything.
<Smirnoffy> All files are marked to be run as executable so I don't know why it doesn't work.
<krytarik> Ah that, I was tricked by it earlier too - it's a 'favorites' feature or somesuch.  But if you double-click the file properly or go through the context menu, you should be able to execute it still.
<Smirnoffy> I hate spammed both my mouse and the enter button and even tried to run it in the terminal
<Smirnoffy> Nothgin I do seem to work :(
<Smirnoffy> have* but feel hate I guess, lol
<Smirnoffy> What you mean with context menu?
<krytarik> Right-clicking the file.
<Smirnoffy> 1. Double clicked the file with mouse
<Smirnoffy> 2. Tried to open it with enter (both Enter buttons)
<Smirnoffy> 3. Tried to open it via the konsol/terminal
<Smirnoffy> 4. Made sure it has permission for executable files
<krytarik> Do you get an error message when you try it through the terminal?
<Smirnoffy> This is what I have tried. Have even moved the entire folder out onto the desktop but same result there.
<Smirnoffy> Yes, it says there is no such directory
<krytarik> Well, that's nothing to do with the used desktop environment then anyway.
<Smirnoffy> Quake Error: session lock /home/username/.xonotic/lock could not be acquired. Please run with -sessionid and an unique session name.
<Smirnoffy> This is one of the errors I get, to be more specific
<krytarik> Is this the only executable you have issues with?
<Smirnoffy> I have tried sdl, glx and dedicated
<Smirnoffy> none of responding
<Smirnoffy> them*
<krytarik> Anything else than that game?
<Smirnoffy> Nopp
<Smirnoffy> As I mentioned earlier have just installed it so haven't got that far yet
<Smirnoffy> Isn't there anyone using Kubuntu in here who can help? i mean, it's a Kubuntu channel after all =/
<krytarik> But it's no Quake one. :P
<Smirnoffy> reading on the internet just gives me several years old threads with no solution
<Smirnoffy> True, but as i mentioned earlier this wasn't a problem in Ubuntu
<Smirnoffy> It was activated by default but now I'm totaly locked out =/
<Smirnoffy> I don't understand what that red line or green/white + sign in left corner of the icon is for either. Since changing it doesn't make any difference.
<sven__> hallo
<D0U91E> libreelec
<elliotbirckof> hi
<schnoodles> Anyone know what this actually is ? "apt-get -qq -y -d dist-upgrade" it is the main reason that 80% of the time when I start my machine I cannot update my system. Because apt has a lock file created because of that lingering command.
<krytarik> schnoodles: It's about what was discussed here: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/10/25/%23ubuntu-devel.html
#kubuntu 2017-10-31
<Shibe> there is some application that cancels my logouts but kde isn't telling me
<Shibe> it just says "logout cancelled by """
<user|32525> Pardon, is this an appropriate place to ask for assistance troubleshooting a boot issue with kubuntu?
<freetown> user|32525: don't know but just shoot
<user|32525> Alright, thank you. I think this might actually be more pertinent to GRUB, frankly I'm really in over my head. My machine has a windows partition and a kubuntu one. In the past a menu would display allowing me to select which OS I wished to use, but now I boot to GRUB command line. I can boot to kubuntu with a set of commands or windows by typing e
<user|32525> xit, but I can't figure out how to get the menu back
<parveen> hey
<parveen> i have installed gnome software center but it is not showing search bar. i have uninstalled and reinstalled it again but the problem remians same. can anyone help me on this.
<lordievader> Good morning
<John85> hey folks :)
<John85> back again
<John852> hello?
<John85> ello again
<hateball> John852: you're a bit bouncy, and I didnt see any question. maybe you just wanted to say hello :D
<John852> i want to set up a vpn,  and im a simple minded fella so im looking for a simple way to set up openvpn :p
<lordievader> Where are you struggeling?
<John85> ok..im gonna try something....
<John852> ok...im back for good this time :D
<John852> so...i have installed openvpn and i need to know how to set it up before i spend £50 on a years subscruption to nordvpn
<John852> im a simple minded guy so im looking for a simple solution
<hateball> John852: click the network icon in your tray, then the uh.. little.. thing, to go into settings
<hateball> Click Add, pick openvpn, fill in stuff
<hateball> John852: or if you have a file, I think you can import it under the Connection menu
<lordievader> Usually the vpn provider supplies a configuration file (and cert), then it is as easy as doing `sudo openvpn <config-file>`
<Guest81349> ok,  so Konversation is only marginally more stable
<Guest81349> ok,  thanks :)
<Guest81349> thats sounds a lot simpler than what i have been reading on some websites
<John852> "/nick" does not appear to be working
<anton_p> ppl, kubuntu 17.10 has rather strange problem: i can't print pdfs from okular, but i can print them from evince, libre office, etc. what to check?
<anton_p> i upgraded from 16.04.3
<anton_p> okular just makes as if it prints but the document goes not to printer queue
<john__> hi anton_p,  wish i could help,  i was planning on upgrading myself
<anton_p> i have two theories: it has something to do with upgraded ppd file or with new qt5 printint dialog.
<hateball> anton_p: can you print *to* PDF from okular?
<anton_p> pdf from pdf? i can try
<anton_p> yes, it works
<anton_p> i'll try to remove and add printer again
<anton_p> "configure printer" doesn't show on
<hateball> anton_p: what printer is this? for eg HP printers there are usually different drivers to pick from, sometimes Kubuntu guesses wrong
<anton_p> canon
<hateball> on the other hand, it works in other apps...
<anton_p> gutenprint
<hateball> anton_p: if you run okular from a terminal, and then try to do your stuff, does it spit out any information?
<anton_p> it worked before 17.10
<anton_p> usage: lpr [-cdfghlmnpqrstv] [-#num] [-1234 font] [-C class] [-i [numcols]]
<anton_p>         [-J job] [-Pprinter] [-T title] [-U user] [-wnum] [name ...]
<anton_p> that's all
<hateball> anton_p: so you ran okular, then pressed print in the gui?
<hateball> and thats what spat out in the terminal?
<anton_p> exactly
<hateball> heh, then it must send an incorrect string
<hateball> I don't have a 17.10 to test with myself atm
<anton_p> looks like this bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=499514
<ubottu> Debian bug 499514 in okular "okular should recommend cups-bsd for printing" [Normal,Open]
<hateball> anton_p: suggest you look for, or file a bug on
<hateball> yeah
<hateball> anton_p: file a bug on launchpad tho
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<anton_p> apt install cups-bsd lpr- -- fixed okular printing
<anton_p> thanks guys
<ystein> Hello. Performance issue here. The process plasmashell is using over 50% of my CPU power (varies betw 40-90%). For a day now plasmashell and baloo_file_extractor have constantly used about 25% CPU power. This issue has persisted across reboots.
<hateball> ystein: is it a clean install?
<ystein> Asus laptop with Intel Core i5-42xx
<ystein> hateball: Clean install, not upgrade. Installed the beta about 3 weeks ago and have kept it updated since. Do I need to change repos?
<ystein> Oh yeah, it's Kubuntu 17.10.
<hateball> ystein: nah no need to change anything
<hateball> ystein: it's normal that baloo_file_extractor uses a fair amount to index your stuff during the first runs, but sometimes it also hangs on a file for whatever reason
<hateball> ystein: does "/usr/bin/baloo_file_extractor" show it having some file opened?
<hateball> ugh, "lsof /usr/bin/baloo_file_extractor"
<hateball> ystein: as for plasmashell, that is usually due to some misbehaving plasmoid
<ystein> hateball: fyi currently baloo_file_extractor uses very little CPU, it's plasmashell now
<hateball> ystein: what GPU/driver are you using?
<ystein> COMMAND    PID   USER  FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME
<ystein> baloo_fil 1561 ystein txt    REG    8,7   129168 1705313 /usr/bin/baloo_file_extractor
<ystein> that's the output
<hateball> hmm
<ystein> no custom drivers in use, not even via Driver Manager. And I don't have a GPU.
<hateball> ystein: I've had it crap out on me some times, what I did then was "balooctl disabled" reboot, then "balooctl enable" and have it reindex things
<ystein> OK, I disabled it now.
<ystein> Should I see an effect immediately or after a reboot?
<hateball> iirc it should stop immediately, otherwise "balooctl stop"
<hateball> I just reboot to make sure it lets go of everything
<ystein> I'll reboot and check back in. brb
<ystein> Hey, seems everything is back to normal now.
<hateball> Normal meaning?
<ystein> plasmashell and baloo are silent, no cpu spikes
<hateball> ystein: did you enable baloo again?
<ystein> I just did.
<hateball> guess you will notice in a while if it finds some file it doesnt like and starts being annoying again
<ystein> Can I exclude certain file types from the index, such as zip and tar.gz?
<ystein> I mean, does it index the contents of zipped folders? If it does then no wonder I get cpu spikes
<hateball> I don't remember if it indexes tars or zips actually
<hateball> you can exclude directories if you like
<ystein> hateball: Thanks for the help!
<hateball> ystein: :)
<o_a> Hello, all. How do I set ksshaskpass to ask for my password when I log into ssh?
<o_a> I tried setting SSH_ASKPASS but it didn't work
<Zendaya> love
#kubuntu 2017-11-01
<schnoodles> Has Ubuntu/Debian removed ack/ack-grep from the repositories? Is there a better replacement ?
<krytarik> schnoodles: It currently doesn't pass the automatic tests in Ubuntu, hence why it wasn't included in 17.10 - see LP bug 1707979.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1707979 in ack (Ubuntu) "No ack or ack-grep in artful." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707979
<schnoodles> Ahhh ok. Ah well I just symlinked ag (silversearcher) to ack.
<blair_> hey
<blair_> you guys are awesome
<blair_> you like beef?
<blair_> speek
<blair_> hey, new one
<IrcsomeBot> xVaibhav was added by: xVaibhav
<IrcsomeBot> <xVaibhav> Hello Support Group! Is it possible to install XED text editor in Kubuntu 17.10 (failed installing from source, from ppa and from deb package). Your kind help is really appreciated.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ivychend>  I wonder about which software recieves touchscreen input data in ubuntu, cause that works better than tslib
 * lordievader wouldn't be surprised if it goes through libinput
<ivychend> is it libinput should be called by an application? It is just a lib
<zztopless> greetings one and all...  Just wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of where to download (or add a repo for) Dolphin version 14.12.x (ie not too old, but sans baloo.
<lordievader> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: dolphin): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 3298 kB, installed size 8652 kB
<hateball> !mint | zztopless
<ubottu> zztopless: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<lordievader> Wow, 14.12 is quite old. Is that still KDE 4?
<hateball> (they are crossposting in #kde)
<zztopless> lordievader: no idea
<zztopless> but it is sans baloo and I can search properly
<zztopless> like if I want to see all the images in a folder and all of it's subfolders, * works again
<lordievader> Considering 17.04 is current-ish... 14.x is old.
<zztopless> crank up the preview size and it's like you're watching your porn collection for the first time there's so much!
<zztopless> logic! :P
<lordievader> Anyhow, if you are running mint I suggest to ask around in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org.
<zztopless> 14.04 is still used by a large percentage if it's not he majority, I would put money on a plurality
<zztopless> yeah, I'm usually there too, but this was more of a kde thing and #kubuntu is on here too which is like kde-mint but, like not also
<lordievader> Ubuntu 14.04 sure. And it still gets security updates. But I was actually talking about dolphin 14.x
<zztopless> I really do enjoy my 10:30pm sundowning
<zztopless> ahh, that certainly makes more sense from context :/
<zztopless> It honestly doesn't look THAT far back in terms of the design language, but how much of that is from the kde's theming system affecting it's look
<zztopless> can't find anyone useful in my ff history on the mint vm, or on ff or chrome on my windows host
<zztopless> oh, yeah, this is for my new lubuntu vm, the built in file browser on that thing sucks
<IrcsomeBot> ger was removed by: ger
<haroon_> Hello eveyone I installed ubuntu on a fujitsu u772 and I'm can't get bluetooth to work. It says under the Bluetooth  settings, "No Bluetooth found". I'm pretty sure my notebook has bluetooth. I never used it under windows.
<haroon_> I also can't enable it in setting and the bluetooth manager can't do anything either.
<IrcsomeBot> xVaibhav was removed by: xVaibhav
<hateball> haroon_: does the machine have a hardware switch?
<hateball> haroon_: is bluetooth listed if you run "lsusb"
<Yuvi> Is there a way to have KUbuntu sent to me physically?
<Yuvi> Like on a compact disk?
<hateball> Yuvi: Does not look that way
<hateball> Yuvi: Not an official way, that is. There's probably third parties selling USB sticks
<Yuvi> Okay. Thank you
<Yuvi> I have already started downloading the file for me but I would like to send one to my cousin
<Yuvi> Just thought there would be a way
<Yuvi> And one other question.
<Yuvi> Will I be able to install Microsoft Office onto the Ubuntu platform?
<lordievader> There is Wine... don't think there is any official Microsoft support for Office on Linux. You might want to checkout Libreoffice.
<lordievader> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.4.1-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<hateball> lordievader: well they left after asking, so
<lordievader> Hmm, I don't see his quit message.
<denis-root> hello
<hateball> Hello
<haroon_> hateball: I can't see it, if I use lsusb, but I think its integrated. And there is no hardware switch for the bluetooth. https://ptpb.pw/0lJu
<hateball> haroon_: check with "lspci" also, if it is attached to that bus
<hateball> usually is usb tho
<haroon_> hateball: Can't see it there either. https://ptpb.pw/piPb
<haroon_> But I'm like 99% sure every u772 has bluetooth integrated stockwise
<hateball> haroon_: cant see any wifi chip in there either
<hateball> ah there, a realtek one
<hateball> such verbose output ;p
<hateball> haroon_: not disabled in bios? ;d
<haroon_> hateball: It should be enabled in the bios, since its coupled with the wifi adapter. But I will reboot and look.
<haroon_> hateball: brb
<haroon_> hateball: Everything is enabled in the bios.
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> I don't really have much to suggest then
<hateball> haroon_: which release is this?
<haroon_> Linux U772 4.13.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 11 18:35:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> haroon_: afraid I am out of ideas atm :/
<haroon_> hateball: Thanks for your assistance.
<hateball> hopefully a wiser person than me will come along shortly
<R13ose> How do I make the boot background stay all the time?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<zztopless> As your desktop background?
<R13ose> zztopless: boot screen
<zztopless> Your best bets would be to get as good a quality photo of it and run it through google image search to see if it is in the wild (very good chance I would have thought), or just email the developers.
<R13ose> How does that add the photo to the boot screen?
<zztopless> ahh, lol
<zztopless> I mis-read you as wanting whatever the boot image is to also use as your desktop wallpaper..
<zztopless> I can only say in my defense that it's 4am
<R13ose> 1pm here
<zztopless> Hate to tell you the the future isn't any brighter up ahead here
<R13ose> zztopless: why?
<zztopless> The Delorians still don't fly!
<R13ose> So
<R13ose> zztopless: nothing to do with my question
<zztopless> R13ose: it was just a poor attempt at a funny.. Implying that being in a further ahead time zone being a form of time travel...
<R13ose> Okay.  Back to my question
<Guest87220> hi, anyone know how to disable touchpad completely on kubuntu 17.10_
<Guest87220> please
<Guest87220> anyone there?
<krytarik> Sure, just have a bit patience.
<Guest87220> oh, sorry
 * D0U91E is googling "disable touchpad kubuntu" for Guest87220 
<Guest87220> the thing is I have a thinkpad and I only use the trackpoint
<D0U91E> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjPxaLr-p3XAhVRImMKHYT3BgUQFggoMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F193376%2Fdisable-touchpad-while-typing&usg=AOvVaw3k2-NDjsGIOK3s10LE-M5w
<D0U91E> Guest87220, hmm not as apparent as I thought... but I do remember seeing it in 17.04 of 17.10
<D0U91E> or
<D0U91E> Guest87220, your here - I found what I was looking for and need you to try solution as I have no touch pad on this computer
<Guest87220> tell me
<D0U91E> Guest87220,  go into system setting and search for touchpad
<Guest87220> ok
<D0U91E> there I believe you can disable but I have nothing to try on it is all greyed out for me...
<D0U91E> Guest87220, keep me posted I have to run but am waiting to see that you are good
<Guest87220> I cannot disable from there completely
<D0U91E> shitty :(
<Guest87220> Only while typing or when I plug another mouse, but not the trackpoint
<Guest87220> strange
<D0U91E> welcome to linux I guess - oh so strange but oh so fun when it works...
<Guest87220> yes hehe
<Guest87220> I mean, it's quite simple on cinnamon I was using for a while
<Guest87220> no ofense, please
<D0U91E> Guest87220, I have seen it elsewheere in a config file hidden away somewhere... that is why I remembered or it stuck out is system setting...
<D0U91E> No offence... we would be foolish to think one distro is good for every person...
<D0U91E> there is good and bad in all of them.
<zztopless> Guest87220: Is disabling it semi-permanently acceptable?
<D0U91E> zztopless, nice - what did you find?
<Guest87220> I really want to move to kubuntu, but I had to solve this
<Guest87220> not acceptable, since I only use the trackpoint and I move the cursor all the time
<zztopless> If it was me and there was no software solution I would carefully pull the ribbon cables (the most common connection there is thin rubbon connections) out at the trackpad end
 * D0U91E wonders what the definition of semi-permanently means?
<Guest87220> zztopless: good idea...
<D0U91E> on my mom's she taped an old credit card over it on here windows laptop.
<D0U91E> here her
<zztopless> actually, depending on the layout, and if the trackpad has it's own ribbon connection tot he MB that would be more accessible than getting to under the trackpad.
<zztopless> nice
<D0U91E> ok guys and gals nice chat but coffee is over - see you later...
<zztopless> yeah, those trackpoints feel like the worst idea ever at first compared to the nice big easy trackpad.  But if you stuck with them, you become a ninja is a see of regulars
<zztopless> later
<D0U91E> zztopless, good thinking thanks for chiming in... Guest87220 look forward to seeing you again with a better nick (lol) good luck
<zztopless> no worries
<krytarik> Guest87220: https://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad
<Guest87220> OH! Good news! I just have to set to ignore TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint
<Guest87220> Voilà
<zztopless> years of spilling shot on my kb
<zztopless> and opening up to dry
<zztopless> awesome!
<Guest87220> Well, good bye and thank you! I have a kubuntu to install now! ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> schatzi, ich hab druck, mach was
<bytebites> list
<heinkel_111> hello
<IrcsomeBot> Silenoz was removed by: Silenoz
<heinkel_111> when doing apt-get update i get error messages because once upon a time ago i installed a package that installs google earth
<heinkel_111> it did not work, i removed it, but apt-get update keeps looking for the repository that was added
<heinkel_111> how to remove it ?
<heinkel_111> is seems to be not in /etc/apt/sources.list but in a separate file inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<heinkel_111> is it just to remove the google related entries in this folder?
<krytarik> Yep.
<heinkel_111> so it is not put there by some program (some part of the apt system)
<mparillo> And if you are not that comfortable with the konsole, you can remove the repo using Discover
<heinkel_111> I am quite comfortable with the konsole but that does not mean I know all the ins and outs of the different programs that I can operate with the konsole :)
<mparillo> In Discover I click on Settings in the lower left, then More ... under the Settings graphic, Software Sources in the drop-down, enter your sudo password and click on the Other Software tab. If you see anything you do not like there just uncheck the box.
<mparillo> Only worry is that if you have google chrome and google earth, they may share the same Software Source, and you will lose your chrome updates.
<R13ose> I have 3/4 of my screen is white, how do I fix this?
<R13ose> Any help with my question?
#kubuntu 2017-11-02
<malibu> Hi.  I'm trying to use Inkscape, which needs CTRL-drag when resizing to preserve aspect ratio.  When I attempt this in Kubuntu I just get the right click context dialog menu.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<malibu> Never mind, was a (STUPID) vmware fusion setting
<rfleming> Hi everyone
<rfleming> new here.  I can't seem to get openconnect to work in KDE
<rfleming> I created the profile, but when I click on connect... nothing happens
<kaddi> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me (description to follow, typing it up now :p)
<kaddi> I run kubuntu 16.04 on a laptop with bluetooth. I've used my phones in the past to tether over bluetooth. Now all these phones appear in the list of available wifi's when you click on the systray icon. Which means I can't see any of the actually available wifi's without scrolling down. I have deleted the bluetooth connections from the connection editor but they reappear after reboot. How do I get them to disappear forever
<kaddi> Also, more generally.. how can I permanently delete a bluetooth device
<Guest9656> PLEASE suggest a good email client
<Unit193> Well it depends on what you consider "good", KDE likes kmail but I use alpine.
<hggdh> my personal experience is I had to test-drive a series of email clients to find one I least disliked
<kaddi> I've returned to webmail >.>
<Guest9656> is kmail good?
<dax> <-- thunderbird
<dax> (or webmail at work, bleh)
<dax> kmail's a bit quirky but worth trying, i like it
<dax> i mainly use thunderbird because it's cross-platform
<Guest9656> thanks
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<R13ose> Hi
<John85> back...I just killed my internet and had to reboot
<John85> so got authentication,  then internet just died on me
<R13ose> 3/4 of my screen is white and rest gray.  Using kde.  How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> which gpu?
<R13ose> How do I check in command line?
<lordievader> R13ose: sudo lspci -k
<lordievader> (the -k also gives the driver loaded)
<R13ose> lordievader: how do I show only gpu?
<BluesKaj> or sudo lshw -C video
<lordievader> R13ose: `sudo lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA`
<lordievader> To make it better you do `sudo lspci -k|grep -A 2 -e VGA -e 3D`
<R13ose> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<lordievader> With the i915 driver?
<BluesKaj> should be
<lordievader> Hence the question 😉 if it is disabled we have the culprit.
<R13ose> Yes with i915
<lordievader> Ok, good. Did you add any kernel parameters?
<R13ose> lordievader: I don't think I did but how do I check?
<lordievader> R13ose: Pastebin the output  of `cat /proc/cmdline`
<R13ose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25872888/
<R13ose> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> Why the acpi options?
<R13ose> lordievader: unsure.  If you want me to remove, please tell me how
<lordievader> Depends on how you set it up, most likely you edited `/etc/default/grub`.
<R13ose> lordievader: maybe, I will remice
<R13ose> remove
<R13ose> lordievader: should I remove windows 2012 line only or vendor one too?
<lordievader> Remove 'acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" acpi_backlight=vendor'
<R13ose> lordievader: done
<lordievader> Then rebuild the grub config (`sudo update-grub2`) and reboot.
<R13ose> lordievader: I can't make the screen go back to normal without rebooting?
<lordievader> If the problem is related to those acpi options, no. If the problem is elsewhere perhaps.
<R13ose> lordievader: can we check other options, first?
<lordievader> Check the logs for any i915 output.
<R13ose> How?
<lordievader> R13ose: `grep i915 /var/log/syslog` for example.
<R13ose> lordievader: nothing
<lordievader> Hmm, then search through `/var/log/X.org.0` for any errors or warnings.
<R13ose> lordievader: not sure what I am looking for
<R13ose> lordievader: want me to pastebin file?
<lordievader> Errors or warnings 😉
<lordievader> Sure
<R13ose> lordievader: trying to use pastebinit but not allowing me to do that.  Do you know how I would do that?
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com or http://paste.kde.org
<R13ose> lordievader: I know but I want to use the command
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<R13ose> Yes but it is saying command not found.
<lordievader> It is not installed by default. `sudo apt install pastebinit`.
<R13ose> I have that installed.  I mean the sudo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hateball> Maybe because that's not something that would achieve anything
<R13ose> What should the command be?
<hateball> You don't need sudo, and you can use 'cat' to read files
<R13ose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25873180/
<R13ose> Thanks hateball
<hateball> :)
<R13ose> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> Looks normal.
<lordievader> You are using a Displayport monitor with a resolution of 1366x768?
<R13ose> I think so.  How do I tell?
<R13ose> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> Is it using such a connector? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a6/Displayport-cable.jpg
<lordievader> ?
<R13ose> lordievader: nope this is straight laptop
<lordievader> Oh, it is internally then.
<lordievader> Does it have a dual-video card?
<lordievader> An intel and nvdia/amd combo?
<R13ose> Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<R13ose> lordievader: ^
<R13ose> I don't think there is a combo
<lordievader> What is the output of `sudo lspci|grep -e VGA -e 3D`?
<R13ose> lordievader: same as original.  Only Intel
<lordievader> Hmm, okay.
<lordievader> I'd really test to see if it problem is those acpi options.
<R13ose> lordievader: reboot, okay
<R13ose> lordievader: this means if I get bac
<R13ose> lordievader: I have to wait until this randomly happens again or doesn't
<lordievader> It ain't a continual problem?
<R13ose> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> Oh, I did not understand that from your description.
<lordievader> Unless you have a way to trigger it... you need to wait.
<R13ose> lordievader: I will wait but if never comes back, thanks
<rfleming> Hello #kubuntu.  I'm having some akonadi problems.  Self test reports back success/skip for all steps until 10 where the Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus.  the server process says the same.
<rfleming> here's a paste of what I see
<rfleming> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25874123/
<zztopless> howdy again fellow text based representations of complex chemicals
<promise> hello my friends
<Scunizi> CD/DVD rom mounts with photo cd installed but I can't see the contents.. Dolphin reports "Could not enter folder /bla/bla/bla" .. any advice how to remedy this?
<sdyb> hey
<edarfoc> hi all
<sdyb> hey
<krytarik> If either of you got a support question, just ask it.
<edarfoc> just wanted to hang around, I just came back to kubuntu after some years in other distros
<krytarik> Alright. :)
<John85> lo
<someone_> Hi
<someone_> anyone?
<John85> hi someone :)
<someone_> Kubuntu embarrassed me: I should have introduced a presentation about my project in front of students and my professor but Kununtu did not work with datashow , How I can fix this problem ?
<someone_> :(
<John85> sorry i cant help :(
<someone_> ok
<clivejo> what is datashow?
<someone_> Data Show Projector
<someone_> I'm using kubuntu 16.04
<clivejo> it won't open the file?
<clivejo> or switch the output to the projector?
<someone_> nothing appears on the projector just the desktop appears and nothing else and I can't see mouse arrow.
<someone_> I think the problem in KDE 5
<clivejo> the plasma version in 16.04 is quite old now
<clivejo> 5.8
<clivejo> the newer version handle switching output and screens a lot better
<someone_> so , should I upgrade to 17.10 or waiting for 18.04 LTS
<someone_> Is there any solution can I apply it on 16.04?
<clivejo> I don't know if this is your problem
<someone_> Ok , I will try 17.10 live and see .
<someone_> Thanks
<kubunted> why does it freez desktop every few minutes or just some apps?
<clivejo> what is wrong with claydoh?
#kubuntu 2017-11-03
<lluix> Hello everyone. Can someone help me with some info about best simple webserver to share some files online  ?
<lluix> pleassseee :)
<krytarik> lluix: Nothing to (hopefully) do with Kubuntu, try #ubuntu-server instead.
<lluix> Thank you Krytarik will do :) ...
<Unte36> hello all. Question, is python needed for software and udpated??? cause I remove it :(((
<CoJaBo> Is anyone else having pretty.. major problems with kubuntu 17.10?
<batteronizer> Hi
<batteronizer> I'm running Kubuntu 15.10, and switched my apt repos according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/
<batteronizer> But I keep getting errors like: https://pastebin.com/YNE0DWyt
<acheronuk> CoJaBo: what is 'major'?
<lordievader> Good morning
<batteronizer> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey batteronizer
<batteronizer> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ronnoc> sadly, some Kubuntu bashing (needlessly) with some helpful points thrown in - posting for those who do not normally look at KDE Plasma-based Reddits: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/7ae1cf/kde_papercuts/
<drbb> just upgraded to artful the other day.. looks like that might have been a mistake :(
<aaaa> why?
<drbb> kmail / akonadi are busted once again
<aaaa> you can install then if you want to use them
<drbb> now trying akonadictl fsck ... been running for 20min or so
<drbb> eh the point is they are installed, but they don't work
<aaaa> strange on my computer everything works fine
<drbb> akonadi crashes, disabling kmail
<aaaa> ok
<drbb> doesn't seem ok to me
<drbb> google isn't helpful, but i figured that must be cause nobody uses kmail anymore. was i wrong?
<aaaa> remove kmail and install thunderbird for example
<drbb> no hope for kmail anymore?
<aaaa> best site where you can choice right mail client https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_email_clients
<drbb> sad, kmail's features are just right for me. if it wasn't broken, that is
<lordievader> You don't hear often of people that they are using kmail.
<drbb> guess there must be a reason for that
<lordievader> Not that I hear many people about mutt either, for that matter.
<drbb> well on the last LTS kmail worked mostly correcctly
<drbb> except for address autocompletion, which never worked for me
<aaaa> Stable release 	
<aaaa> 5.2.2[1] / 20 June 2016
<lordievader> !info kmail
<ubottu> kmail (source: kmail): full featured graphical email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 4014 kB, installed size 16256 kB
<drbb> https://userbase.kde.org/KMail last modified in 2013
<aaaa> this mean it is a time to change your favorite application :P
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, how are you today... I was looking for you day before yesterday then yesterday I was distracted...
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, you running a beta?
<BluesKaj> Hi D0U91E, no betas available right now
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, but you are gonna try 18.? when available right?  But really I was wondering how you are doing when I could not see you on line.
<BluesKaj> I'm on 18.10 Bionic devel testing and also have Artful 17.10 installed as a dual boot
<clivejo> 18.04
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, nice, and all is well?
<BluesKaj> oopd yes had athe number 10 stuck in my head :-)
<BluesKaj> 18.04 Bionic
<acheronuk> 18.04 has few changes yet. not been able to upload any new KDE stuff
<D0U91E> I thought is was a oversight/error in typing BluesKaj, and 18.04 is keeping you on your toes?
<BluesKaj> D0U91E, what were you wondering abou?
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, was just thinking about you and wondering what kind of mileage you were getting out of 18.04 then when you were not in here I was thinking your machine went down or worse...
<D0U91E> I don't know BluesKaj just prefer you were here at my beck and call - LOL
<BluesKaj> 18.04 isn't fully fleshed out yet and woin't be for awheile since it's very early days
<D0U91E> 17.10 is working ok here... although it does not play well with my graphics card regarless of drivers for nvidia
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, I did not figure it would be too fun to talk about... I don't bother until it is a late beta or RC.
<BluesKaj> well there are only 2 drivers that should work correctly for any nvidia gpu IMO , nouveau and the correct nvida driver that driver manager recommends
<D0U91E> agreed BluesKaj as I have tried all the options and those two operate as good as the nvidia older drivers but still less than perfect
<BluesKaj> well, sometimes the gpu isn't at fault either
<D0U91E> when my cube desktop turns the animation glitches out and the text under the icons gets all pixelated and graphic artifacts that cover the text or replace it prolly.
<BluesKaj> any BBL ...stuff to do for 20mins or so
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, is it sti... later
<D0U91E> is it still called compiz?
<BluesKaj> heh, compiz... thats for gnome
<vic21> Are the amd pro drivers already installed with kubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-11-04
<fuze> is there a way to switch the notification tray icons left click and middle click actions?
<oem> Hi, everyone.
<oem> I use Kubuntu 17.04 now and still having problem with Plasma-Discover, It always crashes upon closing it, so that's why I prefer to update/upgrade apps through Terminal. Isn't there any solution for the crashing?
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to make the win key not bring up the kde menu?
<ZetFury> I know that alt+shift+f12 restarts compositor, but can I do that through a terminal command?
<jimtendo> Hi all, has anyone managed to get kio-gdrive compiling under Kubuntu 17.04? https://github.com/KDE/kio-gdrive
<jimtendo> Am currently getting the CMake error:
<jimtendo>   By not providing "FindKPimGAPI.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has
<jimtendo>   asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "KPimGAPI",
<jimtendo>   but CMake did not find one.
<jimtendo> ... but have no idea where to find that module. Ol' Google only returns three results on that module.
<jimtendo> NVM, found it! libkpimgapi-dev
<jimtendo> Hi all, back again (had to restart).
<jimtendo> So I've gotten kio-gdrive to build... but it's installing to the incorrect plugins dir: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/kf5/kio/gdrive.so
<jimtendo> I've noticed that quite a few KDE projects do this when compiling from source.
<jimtendo> Is there an environment variable that I'm meant to set in Kubuntu so that these packages install to the correct location?
<jimtendo> Something like a QT_PLUGIN_PATH or something?
<jimtendo> I remember this being the case in older Kubuntu distros too (16.04, 15.10, etc)... Anyone know if this default install path is by design or just something that's been overlooked?
<jimtendo> I believe the correct path should be: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ (note the lack of /qt5/ after " /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/"
<acheronuk> -DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON
<acheronuk> kio-gdrive is in the backports PPA for 17.10
<jimtendo> acheronuk: Ah, gracias!! Just for my understanding, why is it default behaviour to not have KDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON by default?
<jimtendo> Do some distro's not use this path? I noticed that the CMake uses: kcoreaddons_add_plugin... to install.
<acheronuk> it is when we build packages for kubuntu, via our/debian scripts
<jimtendo> Either way, will use backports :)
<jimtendo> Be exciting to get latest Plasma going ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<opdam> Hello. I just perform a Kubuntu 17.10 installation from the live USB system. The installation went fine, but after reboot, I am greeted with the grub rescue shell. I booted the Live Kubuntu again, checked on dolphin that the system is indeed installed in the disk as intended and after that installed and ran boot-repair. I followed the boot-repair i
<opdam> nstructions and in the end it said the repair was successful, but again, next reboot, I am greeted with a grub rescue prompt. My laptop is Acer Aspire E5, AMD only components, nothing fancy, so I do not believe it's related with hardware, I never had any trouble installing Linux distros like Ubuntu, Debian and openSUSE before, this is the first tim
<opdam> e it happens. Installed in UEFI mode with secure boot disabled. The only default setting I changed in the installer was to use xfs filesystem rather than ext4. If you need more information I'm available to answer
<opdam> With a little more google search I found the issue, it's because of grub and xfs. https://askubuntu.com/questions/945337/ubuntu-17-04-will-not-boot-on-uefi-system-with-xfs-system-partition
<opdam> sorry to bother you, thanks.
<D0U91E> morning folks
<atod> Hello I have old Kubuntu version which now can't start. During KDE start it shows white screen which hangs
<atod> is it an option to fix it by just starting release upgrade
<atod> ?
<pineapplelover> hello...
<atod> can I do the release upgrade from the recovery mode?
<pineapplelover> I am trying to access my iphone files from kubuntu
<atod> or how is best to do it?
<pineapplelover> when I do what they say here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/761421/navigate-to-afc-ipod-path-in-ubuntu-16-04 I get this: http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=120046
<pineapplelover> any idea?
<pineapplelover> nautilus drops a connection error
<pineapplelover> and that post is what you see in dolphin
#kubuntu 2017-11-05
<ji> >
<qbsd> upgraded to 17.10 just a few minutes ago after ensuring the old 17.04 was all up-to-date. The KDEPIM comes up telling me to start akonadi. Click button to do so. All I now have is the much dreaded "Retrieving Folder Contents" and it just sits there
<qbsd> anyone know how to get this to work again?
<qbsd> Contact list shows my contacts, but all their information is gone. Akregator seems to work
<qbsd> sigh
<qbsd> Google account needed to be recreated. Now to clean up the rest of the mess. Theme is changed and fonts are not as I had set them
<GizmoRomick> Hello, I'm new to freenode
<smurfslover> Hello, anyone here who ever used Ktouch typing trainer on kubuntu?
<smurfslover> After creating a profile i'm only left with the option to create custom lessons, i'm not able to use the built in lessons
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<CoJaBo> How do I stop the win key from bringing up the kde menu?
<gentleguy> .
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, system settings>Input Devices>Advanced>Alt?Win key behavior
<GizmoRomick> That's funny, i've always been trying to get the windows key to bring up the kde menu.  Since the win key is part of the key combination for other things, it doesn't seem to let me.
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: There's nothing checked there
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, you have to check it manually
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: check what?
<BluesKaj> click the plus sign beside the alt/win box to open the tree , then look at the options available
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo,^
<ppx1> The aliens have landed and captured Donald Trumph
<ikonia> and your comments are nothing to do with this channel
<ppx1> they will capture you too
<ikonia> please keep to the channels topic of kubuntu
<kubunted> awful. new windows 95. linux has been officially dead.
<Guest43444> wow kubuntu 17.10 is so fast
<Guest43444> kubuntu 17.10 is cool thanks
<valorie> Guest43444: thanks for telling us!
<valorie> I'm finding it great as well
<clivejo> Guest43444: what do you use your system for?
<Guest43444> valorie why i am so stupid and used the old 16.04 LTS..
<valorie> no no, there are valid reasons for using the LTS
<valorie> when stability is your most important value, and you don't want to update all the time
<Guest43444> clivejo for normal office and design works
<valorie> me, I like living on the edge
<Guest43444> inkscape, scribus, qcad...
<kubunted> what a revolting piece of sh!t ... i want my windows 95 back... linux is dead has gone to absolute worthless unusab;lle sh!t
 * clivejo yawns
<Taggnostr4> hello
<clivejo> hi Taggnostr4
<Taggnostr4> htop says my ram is almost full and my swap is half used, but the system monitor says there's plenty of ram (and agrees on the swap being half used)
<Taggnostr4> I did some research but can't figure out where the value reported by htop comes from
<Taggnostr4> free -m also seems to agree with htop
<Taggnostr4> I don't have anything using up all that memory, but the pc gets laggy at times
<clivejo> what OS are you using?
<Taggnostr4> kubuntu 17.10
<clivejo> what does ksystemguard say?
<Taggnostr4> the status bar at the bottom says Memory: 1.3 GiB / 15.2 GiB
<Taggnostr4> the graph also is around 1.3GiB
<Taggnostr4>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<Taggnostr4> Mem:          15562       12660        1727          76        1174        2894
<Taggnostr4> this is the output of free -m, it says 12.6/15.5 used, same as htop
<Taggnostr4> the value reported by ksysguard seems about right, I just have a few programs open, so 1.3 is a reasonable value
<Taggnostr4> but if that was true, why free and htop report a different value, why the swap is being used, and why the pc sometimes lags?
<clivejo> if you go into ksysguard and sort the process list by memory
<clivejo> should show you what is using the memory
<Taggnostr4> yes, nothing suspicious there
<Taggnostr4> and the same in htop
<clivejo> weird
<Taggnostr4> firefox is eating 800M, plasma 65M, krunner 40M
<Taggnostr4> even the memory % in htop barely adds app to 10%
<Taggnostr4> I also tried to show kernel threads in htop and nothing interesting came up
<Taggnostr4> could something like the kernel use memory without being listed as a process in htop/ksysguard?
<Taggnostr4> with 17.10 I'm having issues with the wifi kernel module, so I wonder if it's related (apparently the new version of the kernel fixed this, but it's not in the repos yet)
<Taggnostr4> or maybe htop/free report virtual/shared memory whereas ksysguard doesn't?
<clivejo> dunno, never seen that before
<Taggnostr4> the lag I'm experiencing seems related to plasma
<Taggnostr4> like alt+f1 or alt+f2 take a while to reply sometimes
<clivejo> You seem to have plenty of memory
<Taggnostr4> or while switching activities/desktop sometimes it gets "stuck" or the task bar at the bottom doesn't update and it becomes laggy
<Taggnostr4> I found that running kwin restart fixes the problem
<Taggnostr4> also the memory problem seems to appear after a while, like if there's something that slowly leaks memory until it fills it up, but the actual process is not visible
<Guest43444> ok bye
#kubuntu 2018-10-29
<Quantos> valorie- thank you for the SDDM
<Quantos> Okay, what if it says that SDDM service is not loaded
<Quantos> Someone mentioned editing that file manually, how do I go about locating it in the directory structure?
<Quantos> The reason I ask is that I'm in the X11 directory and I don't see anything called xorg.conf
<Quantos> Hidden files is checked off
<Quantos> Err, I mean it's ticked so that they show
<Quantos> And when I try with gedit I get this error in the term
<Quantos> ** (gedit:4957): WARNING **: 19:16:51.311: Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-encoding not supported
<Quantos> Well, I don't know how or why
<Quantos> But after I rebooted the mouse works now
<Quantos> So I'm going to go offer a sacrifice to the Linux gods and just be thankful
<Quantos> Thanks for the help guys
<somekool> Hi, anyone know in kmail, if its possible to convert an IMAP account to local-offline after the remote server has disappeared?
<valorie> somekool: that sounds like a question for the kmail team -- try in #kontact I think
<valorie> oh, they have #kmail
<valorie> #kontact has lots more people though
<Mrokii> Hello. Can someobdy in here help me to use grub-install properly in a non-booting system? I started via a live-cd and used chroot, but I get an error message when using grub-install
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> some useful bits there, Mrokii
<valorie> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<valorie> for how to set that up properly
<Mrokii> valorie: Thanks I'll see if there's something in there that can help me.
<valorie> I've chrooted in once to fix grub and did it, so it's possible!
<valorie> relying on those links
<Mrokii> valorie: Do you know what I have to use for "arch" in the "sudo debootstrap"-line with an AMD-CPU?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> maybe all
<valorie> but I'd ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> bigger channel and more chance of finding an expert
<Mrokii> I had asked there, but nobody answered. :-(
<valorie> boo
<Mrokii> Okay, I'm installing a basic system as described now. I have tried "amd64" as arch, though I'm not sure if that's correct.
<valorie> it either works or it doesn't
<valorie> amd64 is an arch for sure
<valorie> and most of us run it these days
<Mrokii> I think I followed the instructiions for chroot, but when I try "sudo update-grub" I get "grub-probe: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)"
<Mrokii> valorie: Not sure if my last message went through. For some reason I got disconnected. I followed the instructiions, but I wasn't able to actually exeute install-grub or whatever the command was. I am currently rebooting and will try it once more.
<valorie> best of luck
<Mrokii> valorie: Thanks. If that fails I have no clue what to do, besides reinstalling the system.
<valorie> reinstalling is easy, so that's a good fallback
<valorie> do you have good backups?
<Mrokii> valorie: Nope. But "home" is on a different partition, so I guess all I would need would be the repos I added manually. Although I'll need to reinstall all kinds of apps then.
<valorie> true
<valorie> and that can be a bit of a pain, for sure
<valorie> you tried "update-grub" too?
<Mrokii> Yeah, but it didn't work. Gave me an error message.
<valorie> something is bad, for sure
<valorie> I hate messing with grub
<valorie> one time, I got the bug where grub was created, but *on the USB*
<valorie> so it would boot, but only if I kept the USB plugged in
<Mrokii> That's weird.
<valorie> gosh, super-old bug, but it happens seldom, so nobody has been able to figure out how to fix
<valorie> yeah, that was bizarro
<Mrokii> I *think* I had the problem I am facing now a long time for the first time. But I can't remember what I did back then.
<valorie> to fix I had to use *another* USB to get a live session to chroot from
<valorie> crazy
<Mrokii> sounds so, yes
<Mrokii> I think I see the problem here... The instructions do not say anything about mounting the failed hd...
<valorie> ah
<valorie> you do have to mount the partition to make it writable
<Mrokii> I have to mount it *within* the chroot-environment?
<valorie> I would think so
<valorie> that's why it's so hair-raising -- you have to figure out where your failed install is, and where grub should be
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> I'm just not good with that stuff
<Mrokii> anything but intuitive
<Mrokii> *sigh* doesn't work. I get "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)"
<Mrokii> I have linked dev outside of chroot as suggested with other diretories in the tutorial.
<valorie> I really wish someone expert would speak up
<masonbee> What is the difference between kontact and kdepim?
<jacky> kontact's an app that's part of the KDEPIM suite (PIM = Personal Information Management)
<jacky> https://community.kde.org/KDE_PIM for more info
<masonbee> Do you know the name of the debug package. I have been looking for kontact-dbg but it would be kdepin-dbg instead?
<jacky> hold on, I'll get that for you
<ackeronuk> kontact-dbgsym
<ackeronuk> also see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<ackeronuk> as you will need to enable an extra repo for them
<jacky> oooh
<jacky> I didn't know that part
<jacky> thanks ackeronuk
<masonbee> I was just getting to that :)
<Mrokii> valorie: I guess I'll give up on the issue. I've tried reconfiguring grub, nomodeset-server option and checked the bios. No clue what else I could look for.
<Mrokii> So I guess I'll do a backup and the reinstall Ubuntu on the System partition.
<Mrokii> I have an HD with two partitions (home and system/boot). Is it possible to use the installer from the live-disk to install a fresh Ubuntu-system while also pointing it to the existing home-folder?
<hateball> Mrokii: Yes
<hateball> Mrokii: if you choose manual partitioning you can point /home to an existing partition and *not* format it
<hateball> as long as you use the same username etc for the new install, it should work just fine
<Mrokii> hateball: Thank you.
<Mrokii> hateball: I guess it would be best to chose that disk containing the two partitions for boot loader installation, right?
<hateball> Mrokii: well where do you have it now?
<Mrokii> hateball: I can't really remember, as it was too long ago. I have a suspicion that it was on one of the older disks. But I went with installing the boot loader on the disk with the two partitions I'm using and it worked fine. The system is already up and running.
<hateball> Mrokii: great! :D
<Mrokii> hateball: Yeah, I feared it would be a lot more work. But the apps seem to recognize all my preferences without problems, so it's just a matter of adding repos and installing apps.
<hateball> Mrokii: yea as long as the username and id matches it should be fine
<Mrokii> Seems so, indeed.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Atahuakpa> hi there! i run into this issue: i clicked (2-4 times) on the plasma menu icon and now it is frozen. anyone can help me in solving this issue? thank you
<hateball> Atahuakpa: probably you need to restart plasmashell
<hateball> Atahuakpa: kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell
<Atahuakpa> hateball: i will try that command.
<BluesKaj> good news or bad news ...you decide.... https://www.businessinsider.com/ibm-is-reportedly-nearing-a-deal-to-acquire-redhat-the-software-company-valued-at-20-billion-2018-10
<Atahuakpa> hateball: thank you for your help
<hateball> Atahuakpa: it worked?
<Atahuakpa> hateball: yes :)
<hateball> Atahuakpa: Very good :)
<Atahuakpa> hateball: i think that's a bug.
<hateball> yep, you can help by filing a report if you like
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<balsaq> is kubuntu faster than ubuntu
<Quantos> I have a strange issue that I've never come across before with Wine
<Quantos> It appears on screen as a small sliver
<Quantos> I can't maximize or close it
<Quantos> KUbuntu 18.04
<Quantos> Actually I can't even move the sliver of a window
<Quantos> balsaq- I don't think that it's faster
<Quantos> I got wine running, nvm my previous
<Mrokii> How can I enable to global menubars in 18.10?
<Quantos> Take a look at this http://fasterland.net/activate-global-menu-kde-plasma-5-9.html
<Mrokii> Quantos: Thank you! :) Though it was even easier. No need to go to the system settings, after adding the panel it works. :)
<Quantos> I'm glad that I could be of service
<Mrokii> You were. :)
<Quantos> Heee
<Mrokii> -afk-
<IrcsomeBot1> <Matheus Vinicius> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/axEElpmr/file_10616.jpg Not appear for me on kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <Matheus Vinicius> KDE 5.x need fix inconsistency on icon of cursor using Spotify
<IrcsomeBot1> <Matheus Vinicius> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DCaUmomv/file_10617.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Matheus Vinicius> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7iQorSAN/file_10618.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I don't see an issue in Plasma 5. I think it's a Spotify thing.
<Quantos> I've got a question about removing a repository from KUbuntu 18.04
<Quantos> I was trying to install my mouse and VBox earlier and I have a couple of repositories that apparently don't exist anymore
<Quantos> I get an error when I open discover
<Quantos> Not sure how to get it so you can see it, it vanishes before I can take a screen shot
<Quantos> I found it
<Quantos> once again I asked too soon, please ignore my previous
<jacky> :)
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> How to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.x?
<OnkelTem> to 18.04
<OnkelTem> ** Open the "Software & Updates" Setting in System Settings.
<OnkelTem> I cannot find this
<OnkelTem> from here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<OnkelTem> Ah, nevermind
<OnkelTem> I didn't have update-manager installed
<valorie> ha, everyone solves their own problems
<valorie> I do that -- as soon as I'm desperate, I ask here -- and just asking the right question often leads me to the correct solution
<valorie> so never feel a dunce by asking!
<OnkelTem> valorie: yeah, it's rubber ducking effect
<valorie> exactly!
<jacky> :D
#kubuntu 2018-10-30
<Balsaq> is anyone here who can help with a small problem?
<Balsaq> i need to adjust my screen brightness and kubuntu cant do it
<Drecondius> How can I check the boot logs for a live distro? I caught a message about a hardware error and It keeps fading before I can read it. I'm on a laptop and the kernel doesn't seem to recognize my fn key
<Drecondius> rather the key combo
<Balsaq> yeah similar to my problem
<Drecondius> it wouldn't be much of a problem except 18.04.1 seems to like this alienware even less than 16.04.1
<Balsaq> kubuntu does not recognizes it own brightness/dimmer switch or my Fn funtion to do same thing
<Balsaq> so it is going to kill my laptop battery fast
<Drecondius> well, for me it doesn't recognize the touchpad, home,end,delete / prntscrn, pause, insert combos
<Balsaq> damn
<Drecondius> but it has NO problem with a logitech g910 ....
<Drecondius> i even get events for the macro keys
<Drecondius> fml
<Balsaq> no ryme or rreason to what they do
<Balsaq> just nleave stuff out
<Drecondius> minor issues to be honest, the events are firing but not recognized
<Drecondius> the keystroke events
<Drecondius> If i was to build this with persistance, could i force it to log the boot?
<Drecondius> if I can't get logs otherwise?
<Balsaq> and it gets worse...if i go back to xubuntu it All works
<Balsaq> i just had xubunut and the brightness worked
<Balsaq> can u beleive it
<Drecondius> I can. Xfce is awesome when You want things to just work oob
<Drecondius> except for this blasted alienware
<Drecondius> it hates it too
<Balsaq> ima have to go back then
<Balsaq> i would of thought kubuntu was much more advanced
<Drecondius> You could, in theory just install KDE on top of Xubuntu
<Balsaq> would it look like this alll over
<Drecondius> only if you did kubuntu-desktop
<Drecondius> but
<Balsaq> wouldnt that break my brightness contro lall over
<Balsaq> u could do same try xubuntu
<Drecondius> I'm guessing that no live distro logs boot without persistance
<Balsaq> kubuntu is onlky using a half gb a ram
<Balsaq> weird
<Balsaq> not much more than xubuntu
<valorie> adjusting light/dark and all other fn keys work here
<Drecondius> You on a live distro?
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.14.2 on Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) powered by Linux 4.18.0-10-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2599-2600/3800 MHz, RAM: 30493/32118 MB, Storage: 374/1144 GB, 235 procs, 261.5h up
<Drecondius> persistence*
<Balsaq> i have intel i5 here and it doesnt work
<valorie> there is xkey or something where you can map keys
<valorie> but I've never had to do it
<Balsaq> id prefer to just use the OS
<Drecondius> this is a 2011 alienware 14 lol. I'm not worried about the function keys atm. I just need to check the boot logs for the hardware errors.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Do the brightness keys not work or does the battery/brightness widget next to clock also not work?
<Drecondius> they left.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> dang, telegram does not advertise when people exit
<Drecondius> pidgin or konversation :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> yep :)
<Drecondius> now firefox loads ....
<Drecondius> can i open a terminal directly in a folder?
<Drecondius> nvm
<Drecondius> is there a slightly more technical channel i ca go to?
<Drecondius> can*
<Drecondius> syslog says my bios is broken
<Drecondius> or is it because it's a live distro that doesn't have the intel microcode running?
<Drecondius> here is the first error, I need a little insight here : https://hastebin.com/iperabonih.sql
<Dragnslcr> It probably isn't specific to Kubuntu, so you could try #ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> There's usually a more active crowd there
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> ugh, for some reason whatever I type in irc disappears
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> oh well, telegram works
<Drecondius> so does kde require a reboot or does a simple logout work when enabling the non-free nvidia drivers
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Drecondius in Dolphin you can open a terminal
<Drecondius> already figured that out lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> ok, cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> nvidia requires a reboot, not "kde"
<Drecondius> not on mate or gnome with lightdm
<Drecondius> just log out and back in
<Drecondius> hence the question.
<Drecondius> almost double posted.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> ok, you can try that
<Drecondius> gdm requires a reboot, but this is the plasma stack so I don't know squat about it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> imo one is just as easy as the other so I've never tested it
<Drecondius> i'll give it a shot, see if this helps the tearing
<Drecondius> I may not be using Kubuntu :(
<Drecondius> I only have 3.83 gb ram usable
<DarinMiller> what model nvidia card?
<DarinMiller> 3.83 GB is plenty of ram for KDE.
<Drecondius> not for kde and modded Minecraft
<Drecondius> sysinfo says i'm using the intel hd
<DarinMiller> how much ram does MC consume?
<Drecondius> 5-8 if you let it
<Drecondius> Enigmatica 2 and All the Mods 3 both require a minimum of 6gb to run playably
<Drecondius> it's due to the system taking 2gb for the video
<Drecondius> Maybe if I can find how to activate drivers I can alleviate 2gb overhead
<Drecondius> the discrete on here is an Nvidia 750 GT with 2GB ram dedicated to the card
<DarinMiller> eliminate screen tearing by turning on Force Comp. Pipeline in the NVida Setting menu.
<Drecondius> have to enable nvidia binary first
<DarinMiller> yep
<Drecondius> what's this meta package in the management software, is it for the latest untested drivers?
<DarinMiller> not sure what you mean by meta package...
<Drecondius> it's got a listing for the 340 binary and a meta package then noeveau
<Drecondius> it won't logout
<DarinMiller> the 750GT should use the 396 driver, not the 340.
<DarinMiller> Live session won't logout?
<valorie> you can add them via systemsettings or use the PPA for the newer drivers if necessary
<valorie> oh, live session
<DarinMiller> The 340 driver has an issues with logout shutdown after install.  But you should not use that driver with your card.
<Drecondius> i know i shouldn't, as it never functions properly on any distro
<Drecondius> idea
<Drecondius> brb
<Drecondius> I hope
<drecondius> Ok, I'm back anyone that I was speaking with still here?
<valorie> nope
<drecondius> Well hello there :P
<drecondius> Ok, NOW it has much less ram used and it's using swap
<drecondius> so I have my 7ish GB ram
<drecondius> working ram anyways lol
<drecondius> So, it would appear that It didn't create an efi entry
<drecondius> I had to reboot to kubuntu after an install via usb then boot to hd.
<drecondius> any idea as to why?
<drecondius> or do i need to install grub and have it take over duties?
<drecondius> if it's not already installed that is?
<drecondius> that'll be after updates
<valorie> grub should have been automatically installed
<valorie> when you rebooted, didn't you see it?
<valorie> if not, perhaps run repair-grub or update-grub
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<drecondius> How well does this distro handle Optimus laptops?
<valorie> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<valorie> I don't honestly know -- I don't hear complaints but that might mean people just don't use kubuntu with optimus
<valorie> or it could mean that nvidia-prime is flawless
<valorie> :-)
<drecondius> bah, have to reinstall due to it running in mbr instead of efi
<drecondius> but at least it's a clean install otherwise so nothing lost
<hateball> well you *can* fix it afterwards, but if it's a clean install it's likely faster to reinstall
<drecondius> it is lol, it didn't hit me that it wasn't efi until after the 4th or 5th reboot and it not booting into grub lol
<drecondius> it's a dual boot with windows atm because I'm not the only one that uses this laptop and everyone else is scared to try to learn something familiar yet different.
<hateball> heh
<drecondius> umm, how big is an efi partition, windows is showing it's efi is 104mb do i need to give kubuntu one that big too?
<drecondius> I've never really paid that much attention before to them.
<drecondius> usually just wiped out everything on the drive
<hateball> the EFI partition is shared
<drecondius> so i can get away with just setting up a grub partition and letting it go from there then
<hateball> drecondius: grub is stored on the EFI/ESP partition
<hateball> and then loads your kernel from /boot on your "normal" partition
<hateball> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<drecondius> Yeah, I was just realizing that after you said it that all I have to do is define my root.
<drecondius> and a small swap as well
<drecondius> and assuming I managed this correctly, I'll boot into grub, if I didn't I'll be kicking myself for being lazy and wiping out 200GB of Steam Library
<drecondius> then my son will kick me too
<valorie> maybe run a quick backup of that steam folder?
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with the global menu bar. I have a panel on the left side and the menu bar on top, but sometimes parts of the menu bar are hidden below the vertical panel. Is there a way to shorten the menu bar, so that is starts were the vertical panel ends?
<Captain_Haddock> Is anyone else getting hash-sum mismatches when running apt-get ?
<ackeronuk> which mirror?
<ackeronuk> main and gb mirror seem to update ok
<Captain_Haddock> ackeronuk: Thanks. Switching to GB helped. I'd tried both India and the Main server.
<Captain_Haddock> Any idea why this has been happening only recently?
<ackeronuk> it just happens every so often with mirror synchronisation
<ackeronuk> usually sorts itself out. sometimes, not very often, needs some mirror admins to kick things
<ackeronuk> it happens with such a big network
<Captain_Haddock> It just seems to be happening with alarming regularity nowadays. I've never encountered it before.
<Doow> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade 18.04 to 18.10 with "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" and I get "Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release."
<Doow> For some reason lsb_release -a doesn't say anything about kubuntu, but just mentions ubuntu, is that normal? (when running kubuntu I mean =) )
<ackeronuk> Doow: 18.10 is not the development release, so you should not be using the -d
<ackeronuk> the -d is ONLY intended for updating to the devel release
<ackeronuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CosmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Doow> ackeronuk: That was it, thank you!
<ackeronuk> Doow: great. a lot of blog sites wanting to jump the gun on upgrade instructions falsely include the -d, as it might work ok for a short period pre-post release. wrong to advise it though
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pbourke> since the clocks went back an hour my clock widget is showing the wrong time (the system clock is correct)
<pbourke> anyone seen this bug?
<ackeronuk> clock is ok here
<Captain_Haddock> Hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Captain_Haddock
<Captain_Haddock> I've seen that many people have a dual monitor setup. How do you use yours with KDE? Any tips or tricks?
 * Captain_Haddock recently got one working but I don't seem to use it much. ALT + TAB still seems to be more effective.
<Captain_Haddock> I've gotten some apps to open in the second monitor and it's kinda handy when I have a full screen app and I want to use the browser oslt.
<Javabean> my current "second monitor" is a tv, so i usually have a twitch stream/ youtube video/ etc running on it.  sometimes however i just let my random wallpapers run wild on it and it becomes something to refocus my eyes on hoping to reduce eyestrain by occasionally looking at it.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, I'm a home user and use my TV as a monitor so no need for multiple screens here, hence no experiennce with them
<rgvon> How to change my default text editor to Sublime for all files? I am able to change it manually for a particular file type (like .cpp) by doing right-click->properties.
<rgvon> I am using Kubuntu 18.04.
<Quantos> Hey guys, this is probably an easy one, I have two monitors and both are working flawlessly, but programs that I open are opening on the secondary monitor instead of the primary monitor.  Is there a setting to get them to open on the primary?  KUbuntu 18.04
<Quantos> Oh, and GT 1030 with the nVidia driver
<drecondius> How do I change the identity that I log in with via ssh?
<drecondius> because it's trying to use my local host name and I don't need that one and the -l tells me invalid hostname
<Alexfrench> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/multi-ecran
<Quantos> Unfortunately I don't read French, so.....
<Alexfrench> bha learn
<Alexfrench> do you think i am english ?
<Quantos> I don't really care what language you can speak or read
<Quantos> I only know the ones I can read and speak
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, well if you want to post urls here, they should really be in English
<Quantos> And I'm still learning french
<Alexfrench> rhha i know but really it isn't hard to make efforts
<Quantos> That shoe goes on your foot too
<Quantos> Or do you think you're special?
<Alexfrench> so ok i close my mouth
<Quantos> Fair enough, so will I
<rgvon> Unable to use tap and drag gesture of touchpad on Kubuntu 18.04. I am able to select the icon but it doesn't get dragged. I am able to use all other functions of touchpad.
<rgvon> Please help.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> System Settings -> Input Device -> Touchpad : Select Mouse Click Emulation
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with the global menu bar. I have a panel on the left side and the menu bar on top, but sometimes parts of the menu bar are hidden below the vertical panel. Is there a way to shorten the menu bar, so that is starts were the vertical panel ends?
<Captain_Haddock> Javabean: BluesKaj: Thanks. (I forgot about my question.)  Are your TVs on your desk or are they a long way away?
<Mrokii> I think I just answered my own question (kind of)... I added a spacer to the left side of the menu bar.
<Captain_Haddock> And is there any way to screen timeout the second monitor?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Matheus Vinicius> How to restart plasma shell?
<Captain_Haddock> Mrokii: If you go into the edit panel mode, I believe that you can also shorten the overall length of the panel as well.
<Mrokii> Captain_Haddock: I looked for that and even saw the cursor changing to a horizontal arrow, but for some reason I couldn't shorten the menu bar.
<Mrokii> Captain_Haddock: Wait, it just worked. o.O I just have done something wrong before when I tried that. Thanks for pointing that out, I wouldn't have tried that once more. :)
<R13ose> How do I help make Kubuntu better?
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, My Tv is part of my media system which includes my desktop pc and a complete audio system
<BluesKaj> R13ose, use it and report any bugs :-)
<R13ose> What if I do report bugs when a app crashes, where can I look for them?
<BluesKaj> you should have red crash icon appear in your system tray when an app crashes due to a bug, click on it and you'll see instructions on how to file a bug , or read below
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<BluesKaj> R13ose,^
<R13ose> Thanks
<BluesKaj> You're welcome
<R13ose> Is that wiki page broken?
<Captain_Haddock> Mrokii: Cool :)
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: So the TV is not on your desk?
<BluesKaj> The tv is on a media desk 10ft away from my easy chairand the pc is connected to audio system and the tv ...using wireless KB and mouse at my easy chair
<Captain_Haddock> Oooh
<BluesKaj> basically it's a HTPC
<Captain_Haddock> I'm surprised that you can IRC from 10 feet away :)
<Captain_Haddock> Large fonts + large screen?
<Alexfrench> 800*600 on a large screen lol
<BluesKaj> wireless keyboard and mouse to a wireless usb dongle connected to the pc
<Captain_Haddock> R13ose: It does look a little broken :( I believe that the launchpad links are the important ones.
<BluesKaj> uhmm,  1920x1080
<Captain_Haddock> I do have a similar (separate) setup, but it's purely for running Kodi.
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, ^
<BluesKaj> I have kodi installled on this pc
<Alexfrench> i was joking lol
<Alexfrench> sorry
<BluesKaj> you don 't need a separate rpi or pc to run kodi
<Alexfrench> if i didn't have children me too i'd like to get large screen plug in my pc
<IrcsomeBot1> shanepagne was added by: shanepagne
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> I have had a lot of trouble with my touchpad starting with Kubuntu 18.10 (it's the same on all the 18.10 flavors. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. As you can imagine, right now it is not working at all
<R13ose> shanepagne: what is the computer you are using?
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> It's a weird one. Dell Venue 11 Pro
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> Tablet that plugs into a keyboard
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> so weird. out of nowhere it just began working...
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> but it seems my settings reset for it
<R13ose> shanepagne: did you change them?
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> I did yesterday, but haven't touched them since. Today I booted and it wasn't working. As I was typing here it began to work
<R13ose> shanepagne: was this working before the settings reset?
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> Unsure. I had checked the settings when it was not working and it said they were reset, so I set them up again. It didn't fix it, but when it suddenly started working I noticed my scrolling was wrong and the acceleration was slow, so going back into settings it said they were reset again
<R13ose> And?
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> I set them back up and it's still working as of the moment. I'm just not sure what's causing it to not work when that happens
<R13ose> Can you look at error logs?
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> I rebooted to see what would happen. Touchpad not working again
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> I assume this is it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> 10/30/18 5:13 PM  i2c_hid i2c-SMO91D0  0: failed to retrieve report from device. … 10/30/18 5:13 PM  i2c_hid i2c-SMO91D0  0: failed to set a report to device. … 10/30/18 5:13 PM  i2c_hid i2c-SMO91D0  0: failed to retrieve report from device.
<valorie> sounds like a internal problem between the tablet and keyboard perhaps?
<valorie> can you check the connection or cable between them
<valorie> failing cables are notorious for sometimes working and sometimes not
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> I'm not sure. I was googling around and some say it's a kernel bug since 4.13
<IrcsomeBot1> <shanepagne> Misread actually, that said touchscreen which is working here...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> I have an offtopic question - where can I ask ?
<valorie> @faszinosium42 - depends on what the subject is?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> LaTeX
#kubuntu 2018-10-31
<kalikatz> is there a setting to autoremove old notifictions?
<valorie> @Faszinosium42 there is ##latex but whether or not they have a Telegram channel, dunno
<valorie> not every project uses freenode or even IRC
<IrcsomeBot1> UncleMez was added by: UncleMez
<IrcsomeBot1> <UncleMez> Hello everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <UncleMez> happy to be here, finally switched to Kubuntu after 4 years of not using any Deb oriented O.S nor Ubuntu itself
<IrcsomeBot1> <UncleMez> Just wanted to say ... i really enjoy it, it's quite faster and look stable ... still i need to give it more days and see how it works
<IrcsomeBot1> <UncleMez> You guys are luky for using this much longer than me
<IrcsomeBot1> <UncleMez> Cheers !
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @UncleMez Thanks. Great to hear
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> talfhokzx was added by: talfhokzx
<pragmaticenigma> I'm experiencing an issue with "Plasma Discover" ... I see the indicator show that I have updates, opening Discover I click the update button, however, nothing happens and the application locks up. I can't close or perform any other actions. My only option is to go to a task manager for force kill the application. Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, discover is buggy, don't bother with it, just use apt
<pragmaticenigma> Yeah... that's what I'm starting to see with my searches online. It was working great for the last couple months.
<pragmaticenigma> I had this setup in a previous install... how do I make sure apt (or whatever event) doesn't call an "apt update" more than once per day?
<BluesKaj> I haven't used anything but muon, mostly for referencing packages
<pragmaticenigma> lately I've been notified in the morning that I have updates, I install them... then much later in the day I will get another notification there are updates to install. I don't want apt to pull an update more than once per day?
<BluesKaj> why not?
<pragmaticenigma> datacaps
<BluesKaj> ok
<kalikatz> My notifications are getting longer. Any options to have it autoclean after set time limit?
<valorie> Discover is working better than it ever has lately -- it used to lock up, but now does not (in Cosmic)
<Alexfrench> 18.04 ?
<Alexfrench> nevermind bye
<Dragnslcr> Good to know. I've been using apt-get for a while, since Discover has failed so often for me.
#kubuntu 2018-11-01
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> Anyone can install flatpak PPA on Kubuntu 18.10?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @kusuma_loka, flatpak uses remote repos not PPAs. anyway, yes installing the flatpak backend for discover and then using the option in install the flathub repo, works
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> @acheronuk, So how to install flatpak? Because in their tutorial to install flatpak, first add PPA for flatpak apps, then install using apt install, but when i apt update, there is not file for Cosmic
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @kusuma_loka, you don't need to use a PPA to install flatpak in Cosmic. Cosmic has the very latest version of flatpak in the main Ubuntu archive to install without needing an extra PPA
<ackeronuk> !info flatpak cosmic
<ubottu> flatpak (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1 (cosmic), package size 761 kB, installed size 3720 kB
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> (Photo, 606x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qCbbeQvX/file_10647.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> @ubottu, So this way is not valid anymore?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> those instructions are currently wrong for Cosmic
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> @acheronuk, Oh i see, why i cant install that
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> when (a) there is a new release of flatpak newer than the one in Cosmic and (b) the owner of that PPA decides to do a build for Cosmic, the instructions may be valid again. at the moment they are not valid.
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> @acheronuk, Okay, so, in default, flatpak is installed in Cosmic Kubuntu? … Tomorrow i will try this when i near my laptop. Thanks for advice
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @kusuma_loka, No, not by default. but you can install it, and don't need to add a sperate PPA to do so
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> @acheronuk, Just run Muon and search the package you mean?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> @acheronuk, Thank you very much. Cant try now, still far away from my laptop … Tomorrow i will post an update. Thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 👍
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hey Guys! A freind who dual boots Win10 on one SSD and Kubuntu 18.04 on another cannot boot into Kubuntu any more. Booting into Win10 works. He gets this error when trying to boot into Kubuntu:
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 634x228) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Z0DYSl0S/file_10649.jpg Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Thanks in advance!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> some disk issue I think. I would have to google for solutions :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, You mean a hardware failure?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not necessarily
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Let's see. I recommended to check the connections first and the have a disk check via live USB.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Wouldn't do it from windows though. That would probably mess up the SSD.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @pragmaticenigma, Go to (ahem) Discover - settings - Ubuntu default - the gear icon - software sources - type password - updates. 2 weeks is the longest option.
<IrcsomeBot1> corcog was added by: corcog
<IrcsomeBot1> <corcog> Здравствуйте. Поставил вчера Kubuntu 18.04.1. Не работает тачпад. До этого стояла Ubuntu 16.04 было всё в порядке.  … Подскажите пожалуйста, что мне делать?
<IrcsomeBot1> <corcog> Hello. Put yesterday Kubuntu 04/18/1. The touchpad does not work. Before that, there was Ubuntu 16.04 it was all right. … Can you please tell me what to do?
<diogenes_> corcog, try with live session, from usb if it works, if not then maybe it makes sense to stay with 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot1> <corcog> @diogenes_, I will try. … But 18.04.1 newer and KDE more like it. Ready to understand. Can eat what to read? He did not understand himself.
<diogenes_> corcog, попробуй Kubuntu 18.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <corcog> @diogenes_, Попробую. В любом случае, спасибо.
<diogenes_> corcog, пожплуйста
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EvilRoey> hihi!!!
<kalikatz> one problem turned into 2.  tryin to set
<kalikatz> trying to set up vpn  to my l2tpd server with this error. reason="The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.l2tp' was not installed.
<kalikatz> the other problem is with pasebinit, came out on one line. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vh4J2fqTVp/
<kalikatz> how do i install said tool, and why do i have to, there were a dozen choices , looked like it was already there
<valorie> kalikatz: sounds like a problem for #ubuntu
<valorie> much bigger channel
<valorie> since nobody could help here
<drecondius> I think kde doesn't like going to sleep or prime doesn't like being put to sleep because my desktop shortcuts are scrambled. Looking like a qr code, any ideas?
<drecondius> forcing reboot
<drecondius> and I don't have this problem with Ubuntu-Mate, Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<kalikatz> valorie: nope fixed it with sudo apt install network-manager-l2tp  in kubuntu
<valorie> cool
<valorie> drecondius: I don't have this issue on my travel laptop and I often sleep it
<valorie> could be prime, dunno
<kalikatz> ty for your input thoughm muchly apreciated
<drecondius> I think it's prime and the nvidia gpu on the laptop not functioning well with sleep, it goes to sleep in windows running something and it bsod's
<drecondius> on a different note, bumblebee isn't activating properly either. :
<drecondius> ERROR]You've no permission to communicate with the Bumblebee daemon. Try adding yourself to the 'bumblebee' group
<drecondius> [ 1029.588738] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?
<drecondius> ok, wrong paste
<valorie> does it still happen if you add yourself to the bumblebee group?
<drecondius> looking up how to but google is disliking me
<valorie> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<valorie> aha
<valorie> remembered that on the first try
<valorie> ubottu is sometimes better than google if you tickle it properly
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drecondius> !groups
<drecondius> of course it doesn't
<valorie> well, someone has to make an alias for that -- but the user link should be your guide
<IrcsomeBot1> <Matheus Vinicius> The bug in mouse cursor inconsistency in Spotify does not happen in Gnome (Ubuntu 16.04 and 18.04), only on KDE 🤔
<drecondius> Umm, how much crap would I be in if I removed everything gtk from kubuntu?
<drecondius> only think I see so far is eclipse
<valorie> firefox is gtk afaik
<valorie> I just make plasma style gtk stuff so it's not so ugly
<valorie> libreoffice as well
<jacky> yeah
<jacky> it's kinda weird to have calligra and stuff still being worked on
<jacky> (are they still worked on?)
<valorie> jacky: they just got a pot of money so I"m guessing yes
<jacky> lolol
<jacky> I'd love to go full KDE everything
<valorie> krita split off from Calligra and is very successful
<valorie> me too
<valorie> but it seems crazy to outdo libreoffice with such a tiny team
<valorie> it's possible that lo being massive is an issue, but.....
<jacky> yeah
<drecondius> sudo usermod -a -G mygroup userA is terminating in help instead of adding the users to the group
<Edisto> anyone having problems where the desktop breaks, and you can't move windows or use keyboard commands?
<drecondius> only problem like that is during an install via steam or discover
<Edisto> How do you fix this without restarting computer. Using killall plasmashell && kstart plasmashell reboots desktop. but doesn't fix problem
<drecondius> that I've experienced*
<valorie> Edisto: in the past I've experienced something like that but restarting plasmashell always fixed
<valorie> in Cosmic I've had zero freezes
<jacky> don't jynx it ;)
<drecondius> mine are microfreezes, i am running on a split partition though so that might have something to do with it.
<drecondius> PROGRESS, Now i can use optirun, but now it can't access my gpu
<drecondius> c'mon google, show me the money
<drecondius> and this upsets me, with ubuntu Mate, it just works :(
<drecondius> but it's not wayland it's lightdm
#kubuntu 2018-11-02
<Quantos> I have a dual boot of Kubuntu 18.04 and Windows 7 pro x64
<Quantos> I can't seem to get grub to load at boot to select the OS of choice
<Quantos> Any help is appreciated
<Quantos> I have visions of going through life unplugging a drive to boot to windows so that I can play League
<Quantos> I have this summary of the boot repair  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WwKy6JqdFq/
<Quantos> Going to reboot to try something, brb
<Quantos> It still boots directly into Ubuntu and I'm not getting a GRUB menu
<Quantos> KUbuntu sorry
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Quantos> I've done that
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> so restore-grub didn't work?
<Quantos> Well, I installed Boot-Repair
<valorie> sounds complicated
<Quantos> that was the last thing I tried, it got me able to boot back into KUbuntu
<valorie> update-grub is all I've ever had to do
<Quantos> I'll try that
<valorie> so no expert
<Quantos> again
<Quantos> Wish me luck
<Quantos> I am in etc/default/grub.cfg
<Quantos> It says hidden
<Quantos> I think that's the issue
<Quantos> Not sure what to change it to
<Quantos> Here's what it looks like
<Quantos> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Quantos> GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden
<Quantos> GRUB_TIMEOUT=60
<Quantos> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<Quantos> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Quantos> Sorry about that
<Quantos> Going to try another reboot
<Quantos> I discovered that if I hit ESC I can see the menu, but it doesn't show Windows as an option
<Quantos> I think I might be onto something, brb
<Quantos> Okay, I have GRUB showing up and working how I want it to, but it still doesn't see my Windows 7 install
<DarwinElf> how do I change my Kubuntu desktop to use <CTRL><ALT>Fn (not <ALT>Fn or <ALT> arrows) to switch out from KDE to a terminal n (in Fn)?  Some programs still exit by <ALT>F4 and web browsers go back or forward with <ALT> arrows so I can't have KDE using these shortcuts that are meant for the terminal...
<Quantos> I still can't seem to get grub to pick up my windows 7 installation
<Quantos> Is there a way to add it manually in the etc/default/grub.cfg?
<Edisto> running kde su freezes where I have to force quit the application... How am I supposed get applications to run as root on standard user?
<IrcsomeBot1> Duong Ngo was added by: Duong Ngo
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 968x356) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0H00cHZ0/file_10654.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> Hello! Anyone here? I have some problems with my Kubutun. First, my Kubuntu doesn't have Input method in System Settings like this one
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<juhuu4712> since a few days, i have a problem with udev. I have lots of log-entries like "Nov  2 12:49:38 myhostname systemd-udevd[30869]: Process '/bin/chmod 0666 ' failed with exit code 1." any ideas?
<psidhu> Does anyone have any dealing with clearing UART errors? It seems that we don't have any API to do that.
<psidhu> oh woops, sorry. Wrong channel.
#kubuntu 2018-11-03
<batteronizer> Hi, has anyone tried adding the backports repository on Kubuntu 18.04? Is it stable and did you face any annoying bugs?
<fishfox_> Is there some way to get Konversation not to show all the status text
<fishfox_> Also trying to get my keyboard backlight to work :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> No one answers, sad
<valorie> @Duong Ngo - did you ask a question? I don't see it
<valorie> the other two left before I could answer
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> My Kubuntu doesn't have input method in System Settings
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> this photo I find on the internet, but mine doesn't have
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 968x356) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rIVc8CTO/file_10666.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Duong Ngo, install fcitx-frontend-qt5
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> Is ibus okay because the vietnamese typing is developed for ibus (im vietnamese)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> And what I mean from the photo is that my settings doesn't have "Input method" tab, just 4 tabs (language,...date time(
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Duong Ngo, That requires installing the package kde-config-fcitx
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> so sudo apt install kde-config-fcitx ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> that would do it
<xEBIx> hey is there a german channel for kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> After installing kde-config, it gives me this error
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 1366x768) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FUnhgd2m/file_10670.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <hal9000xl> Any libreoffice or openoffice users here? Specifically Calc?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> I am libre user
<IrcsomeBot1> <talfhokzx> Is protonvpn down?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Duong Ngo, fcitx needs to be running. the 'fcitx-autostart' command should do that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> @acheronuk, I forget to tell you that I did activate ibus before by the command "im-config -n ibus" so "fcitx-autostart" doesn't work
<BluesKaj> talfhokzx, we don't monitor vpn services, check their site
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 770x717) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RbRPS6K4/file_10671.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XxKya3sz/file_10672.desktop
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Duong Ngo, choose one to use. both can't be used at the same time. ibus doesn't have a kcm module for system settings as you wanted, but has seperate config dialogs
<xEBIx> In Kmail, when i click on an email, i cant "delete" it the trashbin button is greyd out. How can I actvate that again?
<acheronuk> xEBIx: there is #kubuntu-de but only has 8 people in there, so may not be much help!
<xEBIx> yes thats why i asked here now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> @acheronuk, So running ibus by "im-config -n ibus" is okay? I can now type Vietnamese but get annoying issue, I can't type in some programs like Chorme or Libre Writer. Also I don't have ibus icon in the panel though it's running now.
<Katnip> talfhokzx it's off topic for here but mine works fine, email them
<batteronizer> Hi, has anyone tried adding the backports ppa on Kubuntu 18.04? Is it stable and did you face any annoying bugs?
<BluesKaj> batteronizer, 18.04 is a mature OS, the backports are as well
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: Yes, last time I tried installing backports with 16.04 and turned out to be a bad mistake. At least till then even some of the KDE devs advised against it.
<BluesKaj> the backports aren't a ppa
<BluesKaj> the backports just need to be uncommented in your sources list if needed
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> yeah, those are launchpad backports .. that's a ppa, quite different than the default backports in your sources.list
<BluesKaj> !ppa | batteronizer
<ubottu> batteronizer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: Yes, I'm not talking about what you call the default backports.
<batteronizer> I have those enabled.
<BluesKaj> just don't use ppas if they break your system ..if they do then use ppa purge to restore
<BluesKaj> normally one uses ppas once for  particular apps , once instaolled it's good practice to remove the ppa so that other updates/upgrades don't conflict with the ppa later on
<BluesKaj> or cause conflicts
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: The distro ppas are used to get the latest releases. For example one may be looking at the latest plasma release not available for the installed distro.
<BluesKaj> lrt mr rephrase that, other = normal
<batteronizer> I can't know if the ppas will break my system unless I use them, which is why I asked if anyone else has used them.
<BluesKaj> batteronizer, if you insist on using ppas for latest releases the follow the above rule
<BluesKaj> the = then
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: I don't insist on using them, I'm asking if anyone has used them. And purging may not always reverse side effects. For example some applications may write config and data files in newer formats and maybe compatible with older versions when you try to revert.
<batteronizer> *maybe incompatible
<BluesKaj> batteronizer, it's hard to know unless you ask about particular ppas that you're considering and then it's always best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: Yes, this is the particular ppa that I'm considering https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<batteronizer> I'm asking from a daily user perspective, and so wondering if anyone here tried it.
<BluesKaj> batteronizer, like I suggested , ask in #kubuntu-devel, the devs there will have more experience with ppas than we do.
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: Yes, I also strongly suspect that devs would know about the experience of the peeps here, as the experience is related to ppas.
<batteronizer> *know better
<BluesKaj> yup
 * batteronizer people who understand irony are all asleep
<acheronuk> batteronizer: there is not a huge amount in that ppa at the moment. updated frameworks, plasma 5.12 point release, and a few other things. I have not heard it cause anyone breakage yet
<batteronizer> acheronuk: ah cool, thanks
<acheronuk> it may get more major backports at some point, which you should bear in mind could happen
<batteronizer> I'll just wait for 5.13 to come out then
<acheronuk> I doubt 5.13 will happen. 5.14 maybe now. though both require newer Qt that exists in that PPA or 18.04 normal repos
<batteronizer> cool
<acheronuk> backporting Qt and supporting that, even in a PPA is a big thing to do
<acheronuk> looking at it, but being cautious
<batteronizer> Yes, makes sense, given that ppas are supposed to be usable by all, even though less tested software.
<acheronuk> for 16.04 LTS we did it, since the plasma and Qt version in the archive were not great, and Canonical did Qt backports for their phone builds we could 'borrow'
<acheronuk> none of that applies to 18.04 LTS
<batteronizer> hah, didn't know that phone builds backstory
<acheronuk> yep. we just had to copy builds over from their ppa and test
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> hey everyone, I can't use Ctrl + Arl + Del to open Terminal !
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> Sorry Ctrl Alt T
<BluesKaj> Duong Ngo, that key combo no longer applies
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> All right I get it. I have another question. How can I show all available audio output device? I have 1 built in audio in my laptop and 1 from HDMI display. In Ubuntu, I can select one of 2 quickly, but in Kubuntu, I have to go into Audio settings and select which one. What I wonder is why Kubuntu doesn't show 2 in the Ports section?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SOjqapG0/file_10676.jpg
<BluesKaj> Duong Ngo, aplay -l in the terminal
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> it gives me the list of device
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 770x717) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kVNuaGv8/file_10677.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> @BluesKaj, It gives me the list of device
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 770x717) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CZZZIBjr/file_10678.jpg
<memphisto> Hi,just installed on company laptop  kubuntu18.04.1 but i can't change setting on my touchpad
<memphisto> https://imagebin.ca/v/4LLuI60Flrde
<memphisto> it's all greyed out
<memphisto> i'd like to change double click speed, cause it's not regestering doubleclicks
<memphisto> will changing to synaptic help?
<murthy> I am getting an error message "No documentation available." when I press F1 in qt creator. I have already Installed the qt5-doc and qtbase5-doc packages. I had also tried installing the packages that provide the html version of the docs, but problem persists.
<murthy> The document are present in the system, but I am not seeing it when I press the F1 button, Instead I get the above said error message
<Alexfrench> maybe you have to set environment variables, path etc
<murthy> Alexfrench: how?
<murthy> Alexfrench: it worked without setting those before
<Alexfrench> if it used to work before, you have change something
<murthy> Alexfrench: yes
<murthy> maybe
<murthy> Alexfrench: how to restore to default
<Alexfrench> maybe looking for /help drawer and .doc files ?
<IrcsomeBot1> Owais Rangoonwala was added by: Owais Rangoonwala
#kubuntu 2018-11-04
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> hello. how to make my kubuntu boot faster. It almost takes two and half minutes to boot.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Ummmm sounds like it is waiting for something, perhaps DNS?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> 2.5 minutes is far too long, if you have SSD it should boot in less then 20 seconds
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Maybe 60 on old harddrive, at the very most
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> You could try open Konsole and type
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> journalctl -xe
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> This will should you lots of services as they boot up, give you some ideas as to what is taking long time
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> This will show you lots, sorryspell checker
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Arrrgh
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> This will show you logs!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> Can anyone answer my question above about audio output?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @Duong Ngo, Hi, The Applications Tab in the window panel shown right, allows you to choose which application gets associated with which audio device. The application must be running before you can offer it an audio device. HTH
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Alexfrench> hi
<murthy> can anyone check if the context help works in qt creator when pressing F1 key on a function
<Alexfrench> hello i don't who here asked about trackpad, here it worked even with double clic
<ChetManly> what happened to kdesudo
<IrcsomeBot1> <Velizar Peshev> @ChetManly, Use sudo
<ChetManly> Executing Dolphin with sudo is not possible due to unfixable security vulnerabilities. IrcsomeBot1
<ChetManly> test
<IrcsomeBot1> wizzyceiro was added by: wizzyceiro
#kubuntu 2019-10-28
<IrcsomeBot> Boudreau Auguste was added by: Boudreau Auguste
<isthis4real57468> thx oerheks first time i see kde or other flavor confirmed by a link
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup folks
<swift110> hey cejudo
<user|84413> what are the hardware requirements for installing Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> Mery Eshitashe was added by: Mery Eshitashe
<IrcsomeBot> <Mery Eshitashe> @dwsshop_bot
<lordievader> Godo morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|65007> hi, after installation pc start with a white screen and nothing i can do. help me?
<lordievader> user|65007: What graphics card and driver are you using?
<user|65007> I use kubuntu 18.04 LTS 32 bit and nvidia graphics card
<lordievader> What happens when you boot with nodemodeset?
<lordievader> nomodeset*
<lordievader> https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<user|65007> okay I try this but not now. I chat from work position but the problem i have in my home. SMILE
<user|65007> thanks
<eemaster5[m]> Hello, does anyone know whether there is an easy way to unlock multiple drives that are encrypted with the same password?
<eemaster5[m]> Or, more general, the question about typing a password only once for a system with multiple disks
<lordievader> Sounds like a crypttab and gpg-agent combination.
<eemaster5[m]> I've been using a live ISO to check step by step how I could migrate from Windows on that machine and everything seemed easy, intuitive and my peripherals worked, but then I came across the multiple encrypted disks/one time password on boot question and most solutions I found are rather complicated.
<eemaster5[m]> VeraCrypt, for example, seems to try the password first entered on all other drives if they are auto-mounted
<eemaster5[m]> On Linux, it seems to still be quite a complex topic for beginners
<lordievader> eemaster5: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/System_configuration#crypttab You want to read the part about unlocking with a keyfile.
<eemaster5[m]> And what do I do if the first disk dies vs. the password-trying I mentioned as an example?
<lordievader> You can have multiple passwords for a luks volume. The keyfile is just one of those.
<eemaster5[m]> Ah, thanks! :)
<kubuntutest> hello I've got a question about the installation process. I've got an 1tb ssd with win10 and about 200gb unpartitioned space. If I choose the default installation procedure (something like "use whole disk") it will wipe/partition my windows installation, won't it?
<kubuntutest> thing is: I'm not that experienced with linux and prefer to just tell the installer "here you've got 200gb do whatever you want but in the end I'd like to have a running system".
<diogenes_> kubuntutest, just create a 300 mb fat32 partition mountpoint /boot/efi out of that free space, the remaining space, create an ex4 partition, mountpoint / and proceed with the installation.
<kubuntutest> will do, thank you!
<user|81840> mmc tool
<eemaster5[m]> I restarted my system and suddenly it's all black with "Could not sync environment to dbus."
<eemaster5[m]> I can click "Okay", but nothing happens
<eemaster5[m]> I switched to a terminal and installed the package 'dbus-x11' that some internet topics mentioned and after a reboot, everything now works again
<eemaster5[m]> But I have no clue what I did exactly, since my GUI knowledge is limited
<evgeny> hi ! Who had same problems like this? When i try install Nvidia graphical driver through Driver Manager, after reboot it takes black screen? The system wrote me that driver was "recommended". Kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<eemaster5[m]> Ok, now, after I installed dbus-x11 and it works again, Discover tells me it fails to get authentication to change the sources...
<eemaster5[m]> I really thought a freshly installed system would be a bit more, I don't know, STABLE
<eemaster5[m]> Reminds me of my Xubuntu times a few years ago
<eemaster5[m]> I'm not being asked for any authorization anymore
<eemaster5[m]> This is horrible
<eemaster5[m]> I think this started happening after installing some GTK app or whatever, no clue
<eemaster5[m]> Suddenly the whole graphical system crashes all the time lol
<eemaster5[m]> Some of my personal files now disappeared, including certain desktop configuration files, which also returns me a ton of error messages
<tomreyn> eemaster5[m]: are you looking for help with this?
<tomreyn> evgeny: and your graphics card is?  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<evgeny> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/Wanw8kE9
<eemaster5[m]> tomreyn: It turns out I had a brain fart and mounted a second disk into my home directory that is on the first disk already...
<tomreyn> i see how this could break things
<tomreyn> evgeny: i'm not very much into nvidia, have you checked those are still supported?
<evgeny> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> by the 390 driver?
<IrcsomeBot> ALPHASEK ONE was added by: ALPHASEK ONE
<evgeny> There are 3 drivers to choose in Driver Manager - Propriethary, new version, Free - legacy version and Xorg default noveau
<tomreyn> do they not list the driver versions there?
<tomreyn> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/390.116/README/supportedchips.html does indeed list "GeForce 8200"
<tomreyn> is your ubuntu an amd64?
<tomreyn> uname -m
<evgeny> Legacy 304.137, binary 340.107, and Xorg. i tried first two and get black screen or other errors
<evgeny> x86_64
<tomreyn> 340.107? that's weird. is your system fully updated?
<tomreyn> maybe you installed this driver earlier as a download from nvidia.com ?
<evgeny> tomreyn, my system is auto update mode. I've to try install only from Driver manager
<tomreyn> and you're certain this is ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS?
<evgeny> yes
<tomreyn> i'm asking becaue i only see nvidia driver 390 and newer on 18.04
<evgeny> Kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS x64
<tomreyn> oh wait i missed them due to the name change
<evgeny> maybe i need to download 390 then
<tomreyn> nvidia-340 does seem to exist
<tomreyn> so i guess if you install the 340.107 and use Xorg it *should* work
<tomreyn> dont try wayland, though
<tomreyn> (i mean you can try, but it likley wont work)
<evgeny> tomreyn, how to do this? I again to try install 340.107 and will get black screen, i tried it :(
<tomreyn> are you using Xorg or wayland?
<evgeny> dunno
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> this would tell
<evgeny> my system using now default driver with 10280x1024 resolution only
<evgeny> https://termbin.com/50y6
<tomreyn> plymouth.enable=0 may be a problem, why do you have this?
<tomreyn> (and you're using Xorg)
<evgeny> to speed up boot (about Plymonth)
<evgeny> i need bring back it?
<tomreyn> you can try removing it by editing it out from grub's menu
<tomreyn> ...when you'll boot with the 340 driver installed
<IrcsomeBot> <shafipsufi> Just installed kubuntu. Can I edit my home partition
<keithzg-M> Ooof, that KRDC disconnects whenever Windows pops up a UAC prompt is getting kindof untenable :(
<ismael> Hi, I would like to help woth translations
<RikMills> ismael: translations of what? KDE things are nearly all done by KDE translation teams
<IrcsomeBot> <ALPHASEK ONE> Just installed Kubuntu mini, it's a pearl
<R13ose> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> Sassi HARRELL was added by: Sassi HARRELL
#kubuntu 2019-10-29
<IrcsomeBot> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
<kinesis> hi i am trying to change my SDDM , look / feel, etc.. But for SDDM and appearance i cant change it.. is it locked?
<valorie> no, not locked, but sort of involved to change
<valorie> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM#Theme_settings might give you some insight
<kinesis> how do i get my 2in1 convertable touch screen to rotate?
<kinesis> like if I flip it into convertable mode
<valorie> kinesis: I have a convertible but have no clue!
<valorie> I've never tried that
<IrcsomeBot> Schyken was added by: Schyken
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Heyo! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Schyken, Thanks for the nice tweet :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @RikMills, Happy to! I'm really enjoying this release. It's my favourite Ubuntu flavour right now!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Schyken, That is what we aim for. :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> lorene m. brotherton was added by: lorene m. brotherton
<user|7665> hello
<smiley___> hi!
<user|7665> can i install new desktop on kubuntu like xfce or i3 answome ?
<user|7665> i use 19.10 version
<IrcsomeBot> <Saunish> @user|7665, Yes
<user|7665> ok hope it will not crash at start up
<m_tadeu> hi...what is used to jabber chat in kde these days?
<Walex> user|7665: Kubuntu and all the other "Ubuntu" variants are just different selections of packages.
<user|7665> i'll download i3 in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @RikMills, Touch not working in LTS 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> At all
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> What could be the reason
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> I'm not able to try Kubuntu because of that
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Never had a problem on 18.04. I would start trying to work out what the touchpad is, and then search for reported issues
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @RikMills, Cool👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> I have a Lenovo Ideapad 320s btw
<eemaster5[m]> I wonder why the default archive program doesn't even display something like a progress bar while extracting.
<eemaster5[m]> The archiver shows me the size of the file and I can even watch the file manager update the file size continuosly.
<eemaster5[m]> One only gets a moving bar saying that it is extracting, a bit useless.
<funkyjive> I have 4 machines, 2 installed with Ubuntu and 2 with Windows where I am running an Ubuntu live CD.   I am using all of them to encode videos using ffmpeg.  They mount a cifs mount across my lan.  For some reason, ffmpeg gives me ./myvideo.mp4: Permission denied on the two live CD nodes -- however, I can cat myvideo.mp4 > /dev/null just fine
<funkyjive> I don't understand why ffmpeg doesn't feel like it can read the file .... yet I can see it and access it from the shell
<funkyjive> the two liveCD machines are 19.10 desktop "try ubuntu" boots ...  is there a new security thing implemented in 19.10 ?
<funkyjive> I similarly copied the file to /tmp and tried to run ffmpeg from there .... appears to get the same result
<funkyjive> I am going to attempt to download a static build of ffmpeg ....  I have no idea what this "snap" thing is yet.
<funkyjive> yeah that got me working
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @RikMills, Whats the Twitter account?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @zparihar, Kubuntu account retweeted it. You can find it from that I guess. I won't post @Schyken's twitter address here unless he agrees.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @RikMills, 👍
<amin> hi
<amin> Is anyone Online?
<Guest4290> Hi,
<amin> how are you?
<Guest4290> Polite answer: fine, thank you. And you? Reality: my blood is boiling because of kvm.
<amin> Is there anyone?
<user|7950> Hi i have a little problem with drivers Itel UHD 620 for kubuntu 18.04.3 lts
<user|7950> the graphics card doesn't work well and I've used solutions from some posts, but I don't get anywhere
<polygonaldog> hai
<polygonaldog> i have no clue why im here
#kubuntu 2019-10-30
<IrcsomeBot> Ida SCHULZE was added by: Ida SCHULZE
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @polygonaldog, Be calm
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> What's the last thing that you remember?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Scrapping Windows off your PC?
<tomreyn> the polygonal dog had lasted for exactly one minute
<mezan> Hi, Does anybody know how can I increase the font size in Okular commens (aka notes, annotations)? I've a 4K monitor and the notes are pretty small and seems to be unchangeable.
<mezan> *comments
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<lordievader> Morning swift110, how are you doing?
<swift110> good lordievader
<lordievader> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> How to merge 19.10 kernel with 18.04 iso and build a new iso?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Because this is due to outdated kernel on the 18.04 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Rutvikm, Something like this can do that I think. https://launchpad.net/cubic
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @RikMills, 👍👍
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> There are wiki pages to describe how to do that manually, but they are moslty out of date and confusing.
<Caterpillar> does kubuntu have selinux or apparmor?
<lordievader> Assuming Ubuntu still does AppArmor. Kubuntu does too.
<Karol_su> Hi all
<salsa4life> Hi Su
<Karol_su> I have regression bug in Kubuntu 18.04 kernel related to my camera.
<Karol_su> uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 2 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 2).
<Karol_su> where should I search for similar or report it
<salsa4life> launchpad
<Karol_su> Ubuntu launchpad you mean ?
<sflyer> Hi, can anyone help? How i can set hot key for layout in login screen? Kubuntu 19.04
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> UserCbnkk3567 was added by: UserCbnkk3567
<sultan_> hello
<Salman> hi world
#kubuntu 2019-10-31
<connor__> test
<brianwbass> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @RikMills, Incidentally, it's also @Schyken xD
<IrcsomeBot> Vanessa Washburn was added by: Vanessa Washburn
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Vanessa Washburn> I saw several people testifying of making  so much money with the help of @trader_raymond weekly and I decided to give it a try and now I’m glad I did @trader_raymond  helped me earned $15,000 in just 7 days of trading 😊Thank you so much sir 😇😇
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1nuIQP0E/file_19471.mp4
<calcmandan> o/
<lordievader> Good morning
<calcmandan> it is morning. wow, already.
<calcmandan> time to log into the bbs and play my dailies.
<Alex-Zion> Hi everyone, I just upgrade to Kubuntu 19.10 from 19.04 but I have some nvidia driver problem, the system doesn't detect at all my Optimus GPU 525M so I annot install any driver
<IrcsomeBot> Alessandro was added by: Alessandro
<victor_> Hi guys
<victor_> Anybody knows how can i get widgets in ubuntu 19.10
<lordievader> Alex-Zion: Could you pastebin the output of `sudo lspci -k`?
<user|84395> русскоязыяные есть?
<user|84395> guys, i ned your help! I can't install libvit-bin...Can anyone help?
<lordievader> What is the issue?
<user|84395> The libvirt-bin package is not available, but is mentioned in the dependency list. etc...
<user|84395> this message appears after the command sudo apt install libvirt-bin
<lordievader> What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<user|84395> 19.04
<lordievader> Right, there is no libvirt-bin built from the source package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/5.4.0-0ubuntu5
<lordievader> However, this howto doesn't state that you should install that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<user|84395> i used howto for 10.04 , but now I realized my mistake. time to try)
<user|84395> #lordievader thank you very much! It's a worked! I'm happy)
<lordievader> Glad I could help
<victor_> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/libvirt.html some information about libvit
<user|84395> Still question-after installations driver nvidia I have during boot system the picture has become more. Instead 1920x1080 has become roughly 1024x768
<user|84395> That is, the logo "Kubuntu" increased in size and became " pixel"
<user|84395> That is, the logo "Kubuntu" increased in size and became " pixel"
<user|84395> Sorry for spam and my bad English)
<lordievader> user|84395: What is the output of `sudo lspci -k`?
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<user|84395> command not found
<lordievader> Is the package `pciutils` installed?
<user|84395> Executed the command from under "root" so nothing was displayed. There's a lot of information out there. What do you want me to show you?
<IrcsomeBot> <lorene m. brotherton> I have not seen an investment package 📦 💹 which is  more profitable  than trading in binary option this is a certified confirmation that its: … ✅✔️ reliable, … ✔️✅legitimate And  …  ✅✔️trustworthy  … Mr CARL HARTMAN is the only  account manager that's so patient in TEACHING YOU on how to invest in BINARY trades. Ever since I met him, trading has been very easy and withdrawal  has been  more
<IrcsomeBot> running account of which I have full access to monitor my profits anytime of my choice, this is what we all are looking for. … If you need a life changer and a legit account manager contact. Mr Carl Hartman.  … NOTE: you don't send money to him its all about you knowing how to trade and make profit on your own 👍  … @binarycarl … WhatsApp 📲 +1 415-663-7958 … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEtSfWp4G7wsj1vIpw
<lordievader> I'd like you  to pastebin the entire output
<lordievader> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<HeadlessHorseman> Ah, telegram..
<lordievader> Hrmm, that makes it difficult to block. Sorry, about that.
<user84395> i can't paste this info
<lordievader> Why not?
<user84395> chat writes me - (0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<lordievader> As an alternative you can use https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<user84395> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YXyrJncJQr/
<lordievader> How did you install the nvidia driver?
<user84395> v. 390
<user84395> ow
<user84395> via the console
<lordievader> What commands did you run exactly?
<lordievader> The reason I'm asking is that nouveau (the open source driver) should be blacklisted but is, in your case , still loaded.
<user84395> nvidia-driver-390  then after installing - nvidia-xconfig
<user84395> apt install nvidia-drive-390 ,to be exact , and then nvidia-xconfig
<lordievader> That package should blacklist the nouveau driver. Is there a file along those lines in `/etc/modprobe.d/`?
<user84395> yes, have  - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cgz58XmvZW/
<user84395> wait, in some of the files there must be an entry about nouveau ?
<lordievader> Yes
<lordievader> If not, follow these instructions: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<user|84395> I think in the blacklist file.conf?
<user|84395> blacklist.conf
<AlexZion> After upgrading to kubuntu 19.10, no more Nvidia Optimus GPU is detected, I already check with 14.04 on other partition and the hardware works as expected, what's going on with 19.10 ?
<lordievader> AlexZion: Could you pastebin the output of `sudo lspci -k`?
<lordievader> user|84395: Check it, I cannot answer that for you.
<AlexZion> of course lordievader, here it is https://pastebin.com/Y5jQLMDm
<lordievader> AlexZion: Interesting. Anything in dmesg about this?
<AlexZion> lordievader: how should I check it ?
<lordievader> AlexZion: `sudo dmseg -T`
<lordievader> Err dmesg*
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<user84395> @lordievader thank you, I will try
<AlexZion> lordievader: dmseg, command not found
<lordievader> AlexZion: I made a typo, needs to be `sudo dmesg -T`.
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<AlexZion> lordievader: much better :D, now I'll check it
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<AlexZion> lordievader: the only related things seems to be this "VGA switcheroo: detected Optimus DSM method \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP handle"
<user|84395> lordievader need your help
<user|84395> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zDfjBdnGsf/
<user|84395> howto not help https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<user|84395> Everything was done according to the instructions, but still did not help(((
<BluesKaj> user|84395,  didn't help how?
<user|84395> BluesKaj reboot the system and I still have a problem-the logo "kubuntu" is large enough, i.e. the screen resolution at boot time is approximately 1024x768 instead of 1920x1080
<user|84395> it's not good
<user|84395> I will try to install a newer driver-418, maybe it will help
<lordievader> Nouveau is still loaded
<BluesKaj> driver in use is nvidia
<lordievader> AlexZion: Nothing about nvidia or nouveau?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: In the case of user84395, it is both.
<AlexZion> lordievader: I tried sudo dmesg -T | grep nvidia and I got this
<AlexZion> https://pastebin.com/p8Akmnm9
<user|84395> BluesKaj Can all messages be written anew?
<user|84395> i reboot OS
<AlexZion> lordievader: trying sudo dmesg -T | grep nouveau I get this https://pastebin.com/4YPsBj87
<lordievader> AlexZion: That seems to detect an nvidia card.
<AlexZion> exactly lordievader but with a lspci there is not nvidia card
<lordievader> AlexZion: Do you have entries in `/sys/class/drm`?
<BluesKaj> For the driver in use :
<BluesKaj>  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<AlexZion> lordievader: how should I check it ?
<lordievader> AlexZion: Just `ls /sys/class/drm`
<AlexZion> lordievader: card0  card0-DP-1  card0-HDMI-A-1  card0-LVDS-1  card0-VGA-1  renderD128  ttm  version
<lordievader> That looks promising.
<lordievader> What is the output of `xrandr --listproviders`?
<lordievader> AlexZion: ^
<AlexZion> lordievader:
<AlexZion> Providers: number : 1
<AlexZion> Provider 0: id: 0x45 cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 2 outputs: 4 associated providers: 0 name:modesetting
<lordievader> Hrmm -.-
<AlexZion> lordievader: did you saw something weard I guess :)
<lordievader> Well typically DP and HDMI connections go via the discrete card, so having those in /sys/class/drm is a good sign. However, xrandr should report more providers.
<lordievader> Are DP and HDMI connections listed under the output of `xrandr`?
<AlexZion> lordievader: https://pastebin.com/z7d2WKAh
<lordievader> "Disconnected"
<lordievader> No idea why its half detected, AlexZion
<AlexZion> lordievader: me too, it's a very strange situation
<lordievader> Is it a very old nvidia card, or something?
<fkadmin> #mailcow
<AlexZion> lordievader: is a quite old laptop (Dell XPS 15Z L511Z) with an old card but not too old I guess, I mean on 19.04 worked just fine with nvidia driver
<lordievader> My reasoning is flawed. It should still show up even if nvidia/nouveau dropped support for it.
<kanderoo> hey what's going on
<BluesKaj> kanderoo,  do you have a kubuntu question?
<jubo2> I have a dual-boot on UEFI issue when installing Kubuntu 19.10 alongside a Windows 7
<jubo2> To get to grub I need go to UEFI, to select something that doesn't work and then I can get a GRUB where I have windows and Kubuntu. I've tried update-grub in the Kubuntu and it does not see the Windows, but after choosing to boot from EFI file I get a GRUB with all I'd need, I would just like to appear on bootup
<jubo2> that computer is of low importance so the issue is not pressing and I need to admit that the first time I installed several months ago I broke the Windows 7 EFI files and needed to rebuild them from a Windows 7 installer stick. So perhaps not everything is as Kubuntu installer expects, so could be my fault
<jubo2> fall-back after failing others brings up GRUB with both OS. Booting to the Kubuntu and update-grub will not add the Windows 7. But like I said, I broke it once. Could be broken because of that still
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  have you tried os-prober ?
<IrcsomeBot> vimalkvn was added by: vimalkvn
<Guest97113> Hi,
<Guest97113> I've got a problem with nvidia drivers. Despite being blacklisted they keep getting loaded. Any idea what is responsible for this?
<RonaldsMazitis> I have problems with KDE plasma
<RonaldsMazitis> how to restore default configuration
<RonaldsMazitis> I did rm -rf .kde/share/config/plasma-*
<RonaldsMazitis> did not change a thing
<RonaldsMazitis> login takes like 3 minutes
<RonaldsMazitis> after opening anything, it just kicks me out to login screen
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm on buntu 18.04
<valorie> huh, they left
<kinghat> so if i have plasma desktop on top of ubuntu 19.04 and upgrade to 19.10 is disables the 3rd party repos, then you would enable it again and look for updates or how does that all work?
<valorie> as I said, I wouldn't advise that, but if that's what you have, it should work, yes
<valorie> the first thing I usually do after a major upgrade is enable updates and backports PPAs
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/ gives you how to do that
<klywilen> Tried upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10 but hung up on 'Installing the upgrades - Applying changes' for over 6 hours now. 19.04 seems to be working ok. How do I get out of this?
<valorie> klywilen: yikes
<valorie> if you just quit, you might hose your system
<valorie> do you have good backups?
<klywilen> $ su yikes ?
<valorie> ha
<klywilen> I have the original iso disc. My important data is stored off the machine.
<valorie> control alt f4 will get you to a terminal
<valorie> klywilen: a clean install is very fast
<valorie> you can be done in 15 minutes
<klywilen> I got the terminal
<valorie> but don't stay on 19.04 for very long
<valorie> it's only supported for another 3 months
<valorie> ok, try sudo do-release-upgrade
<valorie> will it let you do that?
<RonaldsMazitis> when I was using openbox, tracker fs did not start
<RonaldsMazitis> now I tried kde, and tracker fs is taking resources
<RonaldsMazitis> I thought zeitgeist is only process that is used in buntu for file search
<RonaldsMazitis> which process does kde use
<RonaldsMazitis> for file search
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<blaze[m]> baloo
<klywilen> 19.04 seems to be working just fine
<klywilen> ok - see what you mean
<klywilen> that's why I wnated to try 19.10
<RonaldsMazitis> blaze[m]: not in my process list
<klywilen> Terminal : Checking for a new Ubuntu release. Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<valorie> klywilen: so do sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> that's always the first step anyway
<valorie> you aren't running the Plasma beta (16.90) right?
<valorie> because if so you will want to ppa-purge that beta
<blaze[m]> RonaldsMazitis: qdbus org.kde.kded5 /kded org.kde.kded5.loadModule baloosearchmodule
#kubuntu 2019-11-01
<co1or> hello?
<co1or> i have a ques: did GNU/Linux make use of any Unix source code? or was it *100%* coded from scratch?
<dangelo> Ola
<dangelo> alguem me ajuda?
<macroprep> how can i update my kernel to a real time kernel?
<valorie> macroprep: there are various kernel PPAs
<valorie> I would make sure to install ppa-purge before trying them out however
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> it's saved my hide a few times
<macroprep> also if i use a real time kernel could i achieve a timer accuracy greater than a tenth of a micro second (greater than 9000 to 20,000 itterations average)
<macroprep> 9,000 *
<user|19566> Hi! anyone help me? have a problem - Failed to start Samba SMB Daemon. I connected the computer to the domain through "apt install sssd heimdal-clients msktutil", after that I tried to configure access to the network through samba and samba-client, but except for a couple of printers I for some reason do not see anything else...
<valorie> user|19566: if you don't get an answer here, please try #ubuntu which is much larger
<valorie> sorry, I don't have a clue
<valorie> been years since I tried to use samba
<user|19566> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wPbfPsbRcb/  samba conf.
<user|19566> valorie , ok
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Vibs1> Did anyone face slower boot times after 19.10 upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Can anyone suggest a good screen compositor?
<lordievader> You are in #kubuntu, kwin?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @lordievader, Nope, not on Kubuntu atm
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Trying Lubuntu on a scrap state machine
 * lordievader uses compton
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @IrcsomeBot, How to install it, and is it GUI based?
<lordievader> It is a screen compositor. Package name is 'compton' it seems.
<lordievader> Mind you, I am using this with i3 on a Gentoo box.
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @lordievader, Prudev huh😂, why not compile one from the scratch 🤔
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @lordievader, Yes, I found it … sudo apt install compton compton-conf
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> raffifu was added by: raffifu
<IrcsomeBot> Henrique Leal was added by: Henrique Leal
<IrcsomeBot> <Henrique Leal> Hi everyone ^^
<IrcsomeBot> MaximusLibertas42 was added by: MaximusLibertas42
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> Hey there! … I hope, someone here could help me. … Today I switched from KDE Neon back to Kubuntu (18.04 LTS). It seems that my apt doesn't work properly.  … When I try to install several programs, I often get (a lot of different) dependency errors. … I already tried to find a solution through older stackexchange posts, but no solution solved my problem :/
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> For example, while downloading GNU octave: … ```sudo apt install octave … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have … requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable … distribution that some required packages have not yet been created … or been moved out of Incoming.
<IrcsomeBot> information may help to resolve the situation: … The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  octave : Depends: libosmesa6 (>= 10.2~) but it is not going to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.```
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> Already tried ```sudo apt install --fix-broken``` and ``` sudo dpkg --configure -a```
<kubuntuc> cia
<kubuntuc> !list
<ubottu> kubuntuc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kubuntuc> ciao
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ciao
#kubuntu 2019-11-02
<mattfly> Kubuntu 18.04, qtDesigner suddenly fails to open with error: https://bpaste.net/show/FKPKQ
<valorie> mattfly: `ubuntu-bug qtdesigner`
<valorie> I don't believe that we (kubuntu) package that
<oerheks> good ol' python-qt4 qt4-designer
<kinghat> what is the difference between `kubuntu-desktop` and `kde-plasma-desktop`?
<valorie> kde-plasma is just plasma and what you need to make it run
<valorie> not sure what all more there is to kub-desktop, but it's got our tested settings and needed packages like fonts
<valorie> I assume that kub-desktop depends on plasma and all its bits
<kinghat> is there difference package sizes with the kde-plasma-desktop?
<kinghat> and is the kubuntu-desktop a one size fit all in that regard? or is there a "lite" version with minimal apps, etc.
<valorie> I assume so
<valorie> if you are getting the desktop you aren't getting apps too
<valorie> the ISO has regular and "light"
<valorie> but just the desktop is just that -- the desktop
<valorie> you can check in the commandline with apt policy kde-plasma-desktop
<valorie> and same for kubuntu-desktop
<kinghat> maybe i did it wrong but that is supposed to show the packages? https://paste.debian.net/hidden/05cdc628/
<valorie> hmmm, I thought it would show all the packages
<valorie> that didn't even show size
<valorie> maybe apt show for each?
<valorie> kinghat: did apt show work?
<kinghat> yes tyvm valorie
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I'll remember that
<valorie> thanks
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> come on to ##forthenerds
<valorie> please don't make offtopic remarks like that, swift110
<valorie> this is a support channel
<valorie> we have #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Oh sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello! I am updating Kubuntu from 19.02 to 19.10. The installer seems to be stuck at: Installing the Updates - checking connectivity with the snap store - installing the chromium snap. What can I do???
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> How do I get Discover to update flatpaks? It 'discovers' that flatpaks need updating but then fails to do so.
<IrcsomeBot1> glados19965 was added by: glados19965
<IrcsomeBot1> <glados19965> hi guys i have a problem with kubuntu 19.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <glados19965> when i connect to wifi of my student dorm it cant connect anywhere
<IrcsomeBot1> <glados19965> but when i route that wifi connection from other pc it connects easyly
<diogenes_> try reboot router.
<IrcsomeBot1> <glados19965> @diogenes_, they loked all of the modems and routers with a box thats why i cant do that and they blocked modem/router setup ip
<IrcsomeBot1> David was added by: David
<IrcsomeBot1> <David> Hay
<IrcsomeBot1> <glados19965> disk utility
<IrcsomeBot1> <David> I've tried, but can't
<IrcsomeBot1> <glados19965> did you click to apply
<IrcsomeBot1> norbiizibit was added by: norbiizibit
<KDEUsr> HEY
<user|16448> Hello, I have just installed 19.10 on my PC with AMD RX 5700. Whats the best solution to install the drivers for my graphic card? (as they are not included in kubuntu 19.10)
<user|16448> Just upgrading to linux-firmware (1.183.1) eoan solves the problem ... cu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @user|16448, That's good. Did you use the Kubuntu 'Device Manager'? I just updated three machines and they all hang with 'Collecting information about your system'.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Also, choosing a newer driver in 'Software Sources' and clicking apply does nothing! 😑
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> @Anarchotaoist, Same here
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<raghuram> python
<whydonkedtbf> go in ku
<whydonkedtbf> novice rebelde
<whydonkedtbf> man calm
<whydonkedtbf> in installation there is no root passw, why?
<whydonkedtbf> for security
<whydonkedtbf> ok
<whydonkedtbf> now i cant get my root!
<whydonkedtbf> root alive in ubuntu?
<dermario-M> Hi, the user you generated during install can do 'sudo su -' with his personal password.
<whydonkedtbf> sudo u to sudo me
<whydonkedtbf> sorry think again is the message
<whydonkedtbf> weak?
<whydonkedtbf> what if i want weak?
<whydonkedtbf> pam?
<whydonkedtbf> lets do te steps aint a?
<whydonkedtbf> say
<whydonkedtbf> please
<whydonkedtbf> a fail in security, prove me not!
<whydonkedtbf> installed
<whydonkedtbf> 1 user POWER DIVINE
<whydonkedtbf> calm me
<whydonkedtbf> root in ubuntu , hoW
<in> tell me
<Guest72216> whatsoever
<Guest72216> is it really hard?
<Guest72216> after 5 minutes if u get not my answer my mood is  shining and F8 to your attention
<Guest72216> quasi model
<Guest72216> gandi-M: 72: got it
<Guest72216> i' your woman confidendent if y dont share
<Guest72216> what?
<Guest72216> prostitute. have a good live with all of them.
<Guest72216> bichh
<Guest72216> prostitute
<Guest72216> ohhhhhh
<Guest72216> mcho
<Guest72216> more than me
<Guest72216> luky
<Guest72216> dammmnnnnn
<Guest72216> wont have a normal converation?
<Guest72216> f*
<Guest72216> not so much
<Guest72216> foco
<Guest72216> vc ouviu
<Guest72216> recebe?
<Guest72216>  se for um bebe pra vc nao
<Guest72216> matou todas as ios
<Guest72216> lets got the chaqnnel healhy
<Guest72216> F
<Guest72216> my anwer not in the line
<Guest72216> faulted an s
<Guest72216> MAN
<Guest72216> are y so preocups  kill me
<Guest72216> kidding
<Guest72216> not a second
<Guest72216> guive mememe evidence! kds
<Guest72216> its  all there or not
<Guest72216> confidence
<Guest72216> sujo
<Guest72216> we gonna get
<BluesKaj> do you have a kubuntu question, Guest72216
<BluesKaj> ?
<Guest72216> how much sorry
<Guest72216> y spend in google?
<Guest72216> bich because is freee
<Guest72216> come to me
<Guest72216> prostitutes
<diogenes_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, heh, you read my mind :-)
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, how comes you're not on that list?
<BluesKaj> diogenes_,Im not interested
<Guest72216> i am not interested in me also
<Guest72216> chanhe colors
<Guest72216> lituano
<Guest72216> i recieved
<Guest72216> but
<Guest72216> ops
<Guest72216> encontrando?
<Guest72216> not so much ...or
<Guest72216> heil america
<Guest72216> fuck
<Guest72216> idd
<Guest72216> not me me anymore
<Guest72216> sorry
<Guest72216> we
<Guest72216> my lips dry
<Guest72216> thisthi
<Guest72216> command?
<BluesKaj>  try /part
<Guest72216> ubuntu?
<Guest72216> iubuntu is no xfc or are
<BluesKaj> on the server page
<Guest72216> rats commenting
<BluesKaj> lubuntu use LXDE/LXQT,
<Guest72216> low space
<Guest72216> bich
<Guest72216> rats in china? would y?
<BluesKaj> !flavors | Guest72216
<ubottu> Guest72216: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Guest72216> kkkkkkkkk
<Guest72216> they eat rats
<Guest72216> and do a brand new iphone bich new grade cope to your masters
<Guest72216> [13:05] <Guest72216> rats in china? would y?   eat and tell me
<Guest72216> kkkkkkkk
<Guest72216> cope do y do your ass whathsoever all double biches all in te same team
<Guest72216> fools
<Guest72216> really disgusting
<Guest72216> not a terrorit
<Guest72216> just y are biches
<Guest72216> and fuch your country
<Guest72216> y are mad
<Guest72216>  U
<Guest72216> we are a world
<Guest72216> people travel twisted
<Guest72216> bomb in china?
<Guest72216> lets go.......................
<BluesKaj> Thanks RikMills :-)
<user|48073> Hello. Chrome freezes every time I open it. The customization option (the three vertical dots on the right above), when I try to open it, causes Chrome to freeze completely, for about 30 to 40 seconds. Then it does not do it again, unless I close the application and open it again. The same with saved pages and passwords, but it happens not at the b
<user|48073> eginning of having opened the application, but within a few minutes. Also the freezing time is 30 to 40 seconds. Having overcome these two moments of freezing, Chrome does not do it again, except close the application and close it again.
<user|48073> sorry, except i close the application and open it again..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Peter N. Hunter> While you patiently waiting for your monthly Salary, others are busy earning nothing less than $3000 - $10,000 every week. With Mr Michael E. Pearson the best and only true manager I have ever known.  Ask him how and start earning your salary from home @binaryprofittraders  … Here are some of the investments plan I choose from … Invest $500 and earn $3,500 … Invest $1000 and earn $7,000 … Invest $2000 and earn $14,000
<IrcsomeBot1> Invest $3000 and earn $21,000 … Invest $4000 and earn $28,000 … Invest $5000 and earn $35,000 … earn and be glad with me also … Join his Telegram channel below … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFW-aenJttJ9DR6fCw
<dax> it entertains me greatly that telegram gets more spam than freenode does now
<oerheks> sorry dax, that is why IrcsomeBot1 is on ignore
<rosanegra> hola
<cyskus> Hello, I have a question about apt.  I am getting connect errors when attempting to install packages or get package list updates (error message is "Connection Failed [IP: ... 80]").  I have ensured that no http_proxy or https_proxy is set in either the user or root environment and that the IP/port combinations are accessible through Firefox/wget/etc...  I have additionally tried disabling ufw and found that there was no difference.  The
<cyskus> behaviour is always the same: a long wait in "Getting Headers" followed by the connection error.  Are there any additional ways that I should attempt to resolve this issue?
<cyskus> Also, there is another issue that I have encountered.  After the update to Kubuntu 19.10 about 10 days ago (note: the apt issue just started today) Kate has been opening text files in a new window instead of in a new tab.  When attempting to run a new instance of Kate from Konsole, I see the following suspicious error message: 'Failed to register /MainApplication on DBus'.  Is there any possible resolution to this issue as well?
<cyskus> Also of note: both issues persist across reboots.
<hggdh> cyskus: you will be better served on the #ubuntu or #debian channels, not here
<hggdh> cyskus: argh, forget -- I thought I was on another channel...
<hggdh> cyskus: anyways. See if you have a proxy declared for apt --  /etc/apt.conf.d/* probably
<hggdh> cyskus: or try sudo apt-get -oDebug::Acquire::http=true update
<cyskus> I checked there already and did not find a proxy definition.  I also did not find a defined proxy in System Settings -> Network -> Proxy.  Looking back into the apt logs however it seems that apt is rarely able to connect.  This kind of behaviour reminds me of accessing websites through I2P (which I have installed).
<cyskus> Thanks for the debug suggestion, I'm attempting it right now.
<hggdh> cyskus: if you are using https, there is the equivalent debug option: s/http/&s/
 * hggdh goes walk the dog
<cyskus> The debug log can be found here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C2ry3C6trH/
<cyskus> Also, wget logs for one of the URLs can be found here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vt5g5cVGbX/
<cyskus> How bad of an idea would it be to reinstall apt through dpkg?  I've seen odd issues caused by application file corruption in the past and wonder if this would resolve the issue.  I don't necessarily want to try it though in case doing do could cause further issues.
<cyskus> ls
<oerheks> CA mirror .. heard issues in #ubuntu earlier
<cyskus> I might just need to wait them.  It would make sense as well as given further inspection of the logs it seems that the connections might succeed but expected data is not found.
<cyskus> Actually, this is potentially further confirmed when I make the web request with ncat (copying the HTTP request from the apt debug logs); I get a 400 error in response.
<oerheks> how about changing to the main mirror?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca-archive seems up2date >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<cyskus> I'll give that a try, thanks.  I tried previously to switch to the main mirror through Discover, but I'll try through the terminal this time.
<cyskus> It's failing to connect to the mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca mirror as well.  I'll try over HTTPS to see if that makes any difference.
<cyskus> It works over HTTPS.  Thanks once again for the help!
#kubuntu 2019-11-03
<per_funke> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> On one of my Kubuntu machines when I stick in a SD card the pop up device notifer offers to open Digikam. I have another machine which does not offer this option. How do I set the device notifer to offer the digikam option?
<vguastal> kubuntu 19.10 installation not successful
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<emma> I keep having this problem with libreoffice where basically it won't start at all.  When I run it from terminal with soffice it also does not start and it gives this error: QPaintDevice: Cannot destroy paint device that is being painted
<emma> when I go into .config/ and mv ./libreoffice ./libreoffice-bkp  to force libreoffice to make a new config directory it will then start but only for a while before it stops working again.
<emma> there are so many packages installed for libreoffice im not sure which one should be purged to try reinstalling either.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Boudreau Auguste> (Photo, 894x884) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rSsTlBXb/file_19615.jpg Jоin - 3 рlaсеs left!➡️ https://upohicavisyd.cf/AB496g …  ⚠️⚠️🔥️️️️️️
<dankerd3> hello there.... it is possible install/upgrade to kde 5.17 on Kubuntu 18.04?...thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 18.04 lacks the dependencies for plasma 5.17 (I think QT and possibly other packages are current enough to support).
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> are NOT^
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Yep.
<Roey> Hi I ran dist-upgrade and now I (a) don't have a background image; (b) don't have a desktop pager.. what cna I do to find out what is not launching correctly?
<Roey> <Roey> I go tot systemsettings5 and in the Input Devices panel, it says "the shared library was not found".
<valorie> what version of Kubuntu are you using roey?
<valorie> what version of Kubuntu are you using roey?
<valorie> you pinged out
<Roey> eoan, valorie
<Roey> yeah for some reason the connection dropped
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> and are you running backports?
<Roey> not that I know of?
<valorie> I advise you to do so if not
<valorie> plasma 5.17 is pretty awesome
<Roey> how do I check the version of plasma that I have now
<Roey> plasmashell 5.16.5
<Roey> eesh
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
<Roey> how did that happen!??
<valorie> because the release was after feature freeze
<Roey> it's not available in the latest Kubuntu release, vlaorie?
<Roey> ohhh hok.
<valorie> backports were out in a day
<valorie> RikMills is quick
<Roey> ok just added that PPA here
<valorie> it was just bad timing, and I don't know why it can't be done in regular upgrades
<Roey> ok
<Roey> ah and valorie, what does full-upgrade do that dist-upgrade does not?
<valorie> you will want to at least log out of plasma and back in once you run run sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> it's just the new clean way to do it
<Roey> oh, ok.
<Roey> thank you
<Roey> new as of when
<valorie> takes awhile to get the fingers used to the new
<Roey> the latest Kubuntu release?
<Roey> yeahhhh I know I know heh
<valorie> Debian rolled it out at least a year ago
<Roey> oh wow.
<valorie> if not two
<valorie> fingers still want to type apt-get sometimes
<Roey> OH
<Roey> apt updeate
<Roey> yes I see that.
<Roey> I issued "apt-get full-upgrade", heh
<Roey> apparenlty that worked too
<valorie> yeah, you need to update your sources before the upgrade can happen
<valorie> which is why I always do them in one line; so I don't forget either half
<valorie> anyway, hopefully an upgrade will catch whatever missing library link you had earlier
<valorie> I think I need to go outside and work in the sun a bit
<valorie> ttyl and good luck!
<Roey> valorie: hi
<Roey> ok
<Roey> now KDE doesn't start for me at all
<Roey> for one thing, there is no startkde command anymore
<Roey> not that I can find, at least.
<valorie> omg
<valorie> I have no clue how to deal with that Roey - I've heard of one other person say that, but I don't think they were using kubuntu
<valorie> so I would ask in #plasma tomorrow -- euro-working hours
<Roey> ok
<Roey> got it, thank you
 * valorie did get two wheelbarrowloads of leaves transported onto the borders
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Roey: still here?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Nope
<jfariasf> hey my guys
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> they are in #plasma on IRC currently
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Nvidia box apparently
<jfariasf> is anyone having issue then alt+tabbing or moving a window to the top (so it expands). my kubuntu freezes for some seconds when I do that
<jfariasf> my ubuntu is 19.04
<jfariasf> the only fix to this day is to use compile and use the kernel 5.4.0 (still RC)
<jfariasf> in my case*
